#kubuntu 2005-08-01
<apokryphos> comps/'puters/computers
<nikkia> i've only ever once bought a pre-built x86 machine, and that was a laptop :P
<apokryphos> only thing we've bought prebuilt in the last, say, 5 years has been laptops too
<nikkia> i always buy components, usally online
<apokryphos> If you ever come down, there's a really great computer market in central London
<apokryphos> really very cheap things
<ray_> brb
<nikkia> apokryphos: anyway, it turned out ok, cos i needed to order some CD-Rs of the same brand anyway
<nikkia> the J&R inkjet printable CDRs i have, aren't
<nikkia> and i know the data-write inkjet stuff comes out looking like a commercial DVD :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: Nice. I wanna go for the dual layer DVD writer hopefully, with my next comp
<apokryphos> look very nice
<nikkia> apokryphos: i bought a dual-layer drive, haven't used it as dual-layer yet :P
<nikkia> tho i noticed when i was ordering the dvd's and cd's today, that +r dual layer media is down to 2.30/disc
<apokryphos> that seems like a mighty-lot
<nikkia> quite a jump from a year ago when i bought the drive, when it was 15/disc
<apokryphos> Heh. I always buy things after the initial full-hype
<nikkia> apokryphos: the problem with dual-layer, is that we lost :(
<nikkia> -R dual layer was a better option
<nikkia> but afaik, there still aren't any -R dual layer burners on the market - despite the fact that you could buy -R dual layer media a year ago
* apokryphos wonders what -R means 
<nikkia> apokryphos: two competing DVD writable formats, -R and +R
<apokryphos> oh right, yes.
<apokryphos> there aren't ones that handle both, are you sure?
<nikkia> -R is more compatible, and with dual-layer, -R was the full 8.7GB (metric) of space, whereas +R loses 300MB (metric) to 8.5GB (metric)
<nikkia> apokryphos: there are -R/+R combo burners, mine does it
<nikkia> but not -R dual layer
<nikkia> the only -R dual layer burner announced was the Pioneer A09/109, but it was shipped without dual layer support 'to be added as a firmware update at a later date', afaik that firmware never came
<apokryphos> suffice it to say the 300meg there wouldn't bother me much
<apokryphos> also, more compatible with what?
<apokryphos> Aren't most DVD drives -R/+R readable?
<nikkia> apokryphos: it can be important if you're trying to do 'un-recompressed' copies of commercial discs
<nikkia> apokryphos: -R is more compatible with DVD video players
<nikkia> and older DVD-ROMs
<nikkia> on the other hand, +RW is better than -RW, but again, you lose some space
<apokryphos> Out of interest, why's it better?
<nikkia> most of the difference there is that +RW doesn't need to be 'written' like a CD/DVD, you can just write a header then start writing to it where you want, stop, update the header, write some more, etc
<apokryphos> do disks necessarily have to be +/- ?
<nikkia> -RW requires a proper 'format', and so for use in DVD recorders (the video kind) they do a trick to get around that, but it means that to play back a -RW recorded in a DVD recorder, on a DVD player,  you have to finalise it which means you can no longer edit/record to it
<apokryphos> When I first heard of the distinction I just thought it would be like the same old rivalry that I thought there was with floppy disks etc. but it seems to have gone on for quite some time
<Riggzy_Linux> Daang this sucks...
<nikkia> if i take a +RW disk out of my DVD recorder, i can just drop it in my PC and watch it (assuming i haven't edited any of the video segments on it, the moment i do that it becomes a DVD+VR disk, which requires non-standard DVD playback software)
<Riggzy_Linux> OpenGL and my sound suddenly stopped working
* Riggzy_Linux sobs
<apokryphos> nikkia: I see
<nikkia> apokryphos: which reminds me...
<nikkia> i need to edit down the live8 recordings to something i can send my mother, soon
<apokryphos> nikkia: it was great, wasn't it? Was working that night so saw pretty much all of the one in America, too
<nikkia> apok, i left the DVD recorder recording til 3am, in a vein hope of catching the deep purple segment at the canada concert
<nikkia> but i don't believe they showed any of the canada concert :(
<apokryphos> Probably small snippets, but not full coverage or anything, nope.
<apokryphos> They sent Norton to America though :|
<crimsun> who would want to watch Deep Purple with their terrible guitar player anyhow? :P
<nikkia> crimsun: who IS their guitarist these days?
<crimsun> Steve Morse, of course, arguably the best ever.
<nikkia> ah
<nikkia> i wasn't sure if he was still with them :P
<nikkia> you know how the lineup changes, weekly
<crimsun> yup. I watched some live8 clips on aol.com
<Firetech> koffice 1.4.1 released and noone told me? :(
<nikkia> i heard an interview with glover a few weeks ago, where he talked about wanting to get clapton to play as their guitarist 'cos he's not been in deep purple, yet', but i suspect he was joking
<crimsun> haha, I wouldn't be surprised either way
<nikkia> there's only one band that has had more line-up changes :P
<nikkia> that being... black sabbath, they've had a total of close to 40 lineups over the years
<apokryphos> Firetech: subscribe to kde-announce -- it's good for that. Or at least to dot.kde.org ;-)
<Firetech> "The packages do not ship with Kexi which is being packaged separately to get the latest Kexi version."
<Firetech> what does that mean?
<Firetech> besides the fact that kexi isn't included, that is... (What I don't understand is why)
<nikkia> Firetech: because kexi changes more often than KDE does
<nikkia> or koffice, whatever
<Firetech> ok
<Firetech> hmm, shouldn't KDE 3.4.2 be released today, or did the 3.5 branching come first?
<apokryphos> Firetech: straight to 3.5, I believe
<Firetech> the targeted reease date for 3.4.2 was today... And there is no date for the 3.5 release :(
<apokryphos> there isn't one yet, that's why
<apokryphos> too early to give a clear indication
<Mez> 3.4.2 = 28th not 26th, so it's tomorrow
<_shawn_> hi could soimeone tell me how to apply a .diff it seems I have to do so to get live365 working with streamtuner.
<Mez> _shawn_, cat bla.diff | patch -p1
<Firetech> Mez: I've got jet lag or something... It is 1:03 AM on the 27th here... I didn't think about it being tomorrow already...
<Mez> :P
<Mez> tomorrow = 28th :D
<Mez> 3.4.2 release = 28th, not 26th
<Firetech> it says 27th on http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-3.4-release-plan.html
<Firetech> and it's only 1:14 into the 27th (CEST)
<_shawn_> thanks Mez
<Mez> oh, yeah
<Mez> lol - I musta misreda it
* nikkia grumbles at gimp
<alex88> what are the difference from hoary and warty ?
<alex88> it's like stable and testing in debian ?
<alex88> witch is more recently ?
<alex88> which
<apokryphos> alex88: Hoary. It's the current stable release
<alex88> apokryphos, so warty is unstable ?
<apokryphos> alex88: no; it was the prevoius stable
<alex88> doesn't exist a unstable/testing branch like in debian ?
<apokryphos> Yes, there's Breezy. But you shouldn't use it
<alex88> anyway thx for help
<apokryphos> (not yet, at least) -- it's in very early stages
<alex88> why ?
<alex88> thx
<apokryphos> many broken things
<alex88> now i get update
<Mez> technically there's grumpy as well
<Mez> but i dont think thats started yet
<apokryphos> Do they still use that?
<nikkia> hmmm, i wonder if bleeding eyes is a symptom of working too hard :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: your eyes are bleeding? :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: on and off
<apokryphos> nikkia: either you're into drugs, or something else is really bad -- you should get that checked out, seriously. 
<nikkia> never done any drugs in my life
<apokryphos> except computers, you mean? 8)
<apokryphos> does it hurt?
<nikkia> a touch
<apokryphos> nikkia: got a decent screen?
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, its not bad, its lack of sleep more than staring at the screen
<apokryphos> Sounds really serious, though; it's a possible sympton for quite a few things, I see, from being diabetic to eating disorders
<crimsun> it's pretty rare for diabetes, though.
<nikkia> apokryphos: i've had it before, it just seems to be something that happens about a step or two beyond 'bloodshot'
<apokryphos> nikkia: never really seen it, though; except on a few people who were beaten up. Surely you don't get less sleep than Thatcher's/Napoleon's 4 hours :P
<apokryphos> Used to have a couple of insomniac friends; don't recall them having it, though I'm sure different things affect people in different ways
<nikkia> i think i've had about 5 hours, in the last 3 days *shrug*
<apokryphos> oh my
<ray_> nikkia: you told me before about using a different command instead of sudo kcontrol....i forget what it was..u mind informing me again
<nikkia> kdesu kcontrol
<apokryphos> nikkia: That's really bad for you, though I'm sure you know. Most research says 9/10 (despite people thinking it's 8)  a night. Why so little? 
<ray_> nikkia: oh thank you very much
<spermie_411> im gettting this in snaptic W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<apokryphos> spermie_411: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove teh duplicate
<gigglingsniper> i'
<nikkia> apokryphos: the project i'm working on is for a spanish company, its currently july 27th
<gigglingsniper> am upgrading my kde but i receive a error about not signed why is this happenning its from kubuntu.org why no signed like ubuntu server in synaptic?
<apokryphos> gigglingsniper: anything you add ot the sources.list won't be automatically signed, though they may do that for the future.
<apokryphos> gigglingsniper: check the kudos guide on how to fix that, though
<nikkia> apokryphos: and they want it *before* they take their 'we're lazy spaniards, so we're gonna close the company for august and go sit in the sun'
<gigglingsniper> apokryphos, link?
<apokryphos> !kudos
<ubotu> from memory, kudos is at Multi-page: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf.html Single-page (large): http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ by Chua Wen Kiat
<gigglingsniper> very glad to thank you !
<apokryphos> nikkia: work... darn. I'd probably go mad with too much work -- need flexibility.
<gigglingsniper> apokryphos, very glad to thank you
<apokryphos> no worries
<ray_> how much lag do you guys have?
<apokryphos> 52 ms
<ray_> ok
<ray_> my network has been so slow all day
<apokryphos> ray_: how much you been gettin'?
<ray_> like sometimes it is 27 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!
<ray_> im gonna try and reset my router.....
<gigglingsniper> is it bad when you clean your computer with an air can to blow the fans until they make strange noise and go fast without power?
<apokryphos> ray_: wow, that is really bad, yeah.
<gigglingsniper> this is how i clean them
<ray_> well ill be right back
<apokryphos> gigglingsniper: could be dangerous. Processors can die within a matter of seconds if the fan is blocked
<spermie_411> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<spermie_411> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<apokryphos> gigglingsniper: oh wait, it should be fine if your computer is off, yes.
<apokryphos> (generally :P)
<spermie_411> dont i take the # off
<apokryphos> spermie_411: to enable that repository, yes.
<gigglingsniper> apokryphos, very good i clean them weekly
<apokryphos> gigglingsniper: I clean mine... probably about once a year. :P
<apokryphos> just use the hoover
<gigglingsniper> apokryphos, i wash my motherboard last week it require several weeks to dry but it smells better
<apokryphos> :|
* apokryphos thinks you really shouldn't have water on it
<apokryphos> if it's smelling really bad something is going wrong, though.
<gigglingsniper> no choice friends spill beer on it
<gigglingsniper> you see, I run my cpu with no case
<gigglingsniper> it much to hot with case so i remove case and it much cooler
<apokryphos> beer - heh. Why no case?
<apokryphos> oh
<apokryphos> you should just invest in a better fan
<apokryphos> or make a proper cooling system, if it really gets that hot. 
<apokryphos> with one fan at the bottom blowing in, and one at the other side blowing out
<gigglingsniper> what fan you say to get?
<gigglingsniper> I do try that with fan in and fan out but case much too hot
<apokryphos> any type of supercoolwow! fan. Really, I wouldn't know; I always just ask a particualr guy when I want hardware
<gigglingsniper> very glad to thank you !
<manuel_> Hi, where do I find the kde tray application that lets you switch screen resolutions?
<apokryphos> manuel_: alt+f2 -> krandrtray
<manuel_> cool, thanks :)
<drummer> Hello - I have a printer that keeps saying it's processing a job then nothing prints - can any of you help?
<drummer> hello?  
<gigglingsniper> it most favorite linux of mine
<ray_> ok something is wrong....how can i reconfigure my network card?
<ray_> ok brb
<pax> ray_: /etc/network/interfaces
<ray_> gonna try a live cd ...see if it is hardware related
<pax> or use kcontrol > internet & network > network settings
<ralph1> Hi all
<ralph1> I am having a problem uploading a file to ftp://upload.sourceforge.net/incoming. Gftp and Kbear are both able to open the site's root directory, but are unable to open the incoming subdirectory. Gftp status transfer faild(unable to open directory, Kbear just crashes. Can anyone help?
<apokryphos> ralph1: try Konqueror?
<apokryphos> though GFTP isn't that bad -- it should work
<ray_> yeah still slow using damn small.....also my xp machine is slow......damn
<ray_> i just don't get it ..... it  must be a problem with comcast
<ralph1> apokryphos: Thanks for reply. I think this is working. Konq opens the site root directory, then when the incoming directory is selected it changes directorys, but show no files etc. This I expected, as the directory is anonymus upload only no down loading. I then did a copy of the file I wanted to the directory and a transfer window opened and started transfering. I think the problem with GFTP and Kbear are that they want to see th
<apokryphos> ralph1: cliffhanger ;-)
<humbolt> kwifimanager does not seem to be able to handle wep keys. What am I doing wrong. Propably it does not set anything when I hit activate.
<ralph1> apokryphos: while we will see if this did work. Sent email to devel list to move file and keep me informed.
* ralph1 Thinks Kunbuntu ROCKS!!!!!!!
<wasko> hi
* ray_ thinks so to
<stibby> can i configure konqueror to view pages without css?
* ralph1 is away: Away at the moment
<ray_> settings>configure konqurer
<Blissex> stibby: sort of, as ray_ says, but it may be nicer to just define your own CSS stylesheet to override other people's
<Blissex> stibby: I use that to simplify display etc.
<wasko> hi
<ray_> where can I find free desktop wallpapers?
<ray_> hello
<apokryphos> !kdelook
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kdelook is at http://kdelook.org
* apokryphos is out
<ray_> how do i install the mozilla personal  security manager?
<ray_> nevermind
<ray_> TestMAD: whats up dude
<ray_> everybody sleeping?
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Does anyone here use Eclipse?
<kalenedrael> not me
<kalenedrael> what is it?
<Speedy2> kalenedrael: www.eclipse.org -- it's an Integrated Development Environment, cross-platform, written in Java, supporting many languages
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> dunno
<kalenedrael> on an unrelated note, i dislike java apps
<kalenedrael> and java in general
<cs378>  i just installed kubuntu successfully, im at KInfoCenter right now, n it shows that i have Intel P M 1.5 on the model name, but the cpu MHz is 599.642
<Speedy2> kalenedrael: Me too.  That's why I'm trying to find a gcj compiled version of it in the repos...someone said it existed, but I haven't found it
<kalenedrael> cs378, that's natural
<kalenedrael> actually, that is a GOOD thing
<kalenedrael> because your processor is underclocking to save power
<kalenedrael> if you run some CPU-intensive app it will jump right back up
<_maydayjay_> has any got a tip on how to get Crossover menus working in Kubuntu?
<_maydayjay_> has any got a tip on how to get Crossover menus working in Kubuntu?
<kalenedrael> apparently not, sorry...
<kalenedrael> i don't think it's distro-specific, though
<_maydayjay_> a post kde 3.3 thing I would guess...
<kalenedrael> hm
<kalenedrael> well, i have to go
<_maydayjay_> k ... thx anyways...
<humbolt> how can I use a gnome applet under kde?
<Jeezis> would you guys say that 310 fps is alright framerate on a laptop with a 64mb onboard video card?
<Jeezis> it's an ati radeon 320m igp
<sproingie> 310 fps on what?
<Jeezis> glxgears
<sproingie> it's decent
<Jeezis> sorry >_<
<sproingie> 64 meg card isn't exactly a speed demon
<Jeezis> yeah, exactly
<Jeezis> before i got the acceleration working it was aroun 120fps
<Jeezis> but i wanted to see if there was more i should try to do or not
<sproingie> it's not terribly tweakable
<Jeezis> that it isnt :/
<sproingie> glxgears isn't always the fastest thing.  it'll probably run UT fine, for instance
<sproingie> blender is silk smooth for me ... ati's drivers have gotten kind of decent actually
<Jeezis> i dunno, a lot of stuff that uses opengl is painfully slow
<Jeezis> really?
<sproingie> decent.  not great
<Jeezis> what's blender?
<sproingie> stable anyway
<sproingie> blender's a 3d modeller
<sproingie> like maya, 3dsmax, softimage, etc
<Jeezis> ah, i'll snag that and see what kind of rates i get
<sproingie> well you can't really count framerates that well in it
<sproingie> it's just a matter of whether it feels fast
<Jeezis> ah, i understand
<sproingie> it's also got a nearly vertical learning curve, hard to toy around with in 5 minutes or less
<Jeezis> heh, alright, i'll see what i can do 
<humbolt> is there a way to get rid of the dhcp delay on startup when there is no network cable connected?
<troy> is there any easy way to modify the install cd to use 2.6.11 instead of 2.6.10? I'm having a hell of a time getting this thing installed since the SATA driver for this chip doesn't work until 2.6.11
<troy> trying the 'install via knoppix' routine
<Speedy2> troy: You could try to grab the kernel modules for 2.6.11 , I don't know how safe that is though
<troy> well, I can use the 2.6.11 kernel just fine on this system when it's installed to an old-fashioned IDE drive
<troy> and it detects and I can mount/use my SATA drive
<troy> however the install disk uses 2.6.10, so it cannot install to the SATA disk
<Speedy2> troy: Any chance of installing to an IDE drive it supports?  You can compile your own kernel after installation is done.
<troy> Speedy2: I want to yank the old IDE drive once it's installed to move it
<Speedy2> troy: That shouldn't be a problem.  You get it installed, compile a 2.6.11 (or 2.6.12) kernel, get it working, then move everything to the SATA drive and update the GRUB/LILO conf
<troy> I guess... and /etc/fstab I presume
<Speedy2> troy: Right
<troy> well that sounds easier than doing a chroot bootstrap, which was my current option :)
<Speedy2> heh
<Speedy2> troy: Personally, I'd suggest LILO over grub
<troy> I like grub... mind you I've been using freebsd for so many years that it seems more 'at home'
<Speedy2> Ah
<ricosuave17> how do i get engage
<Kamping_Kaiser> ? pardon ricosuave17
<ricosuave17> engage is a dock bar
<TestMAD> hey ray_
<TestMAD> what did you want earlier:?
<ray_> TestMAD, they stole my voice on the #ubuntu and i havent been able to talk for like a week
<ray_> TestMAD, what the hell
<TestMAD> ok
<TestMAD> did you get yer voice back?
<ray_> TestMAD, nope
<TestMAD> that sux
<TestMAD> do you know y?
<ray_> TestMAD, friggin middle aged computer nerds with a stick up there ass
<TestMAD> hehe
<dtorg21> I Installed the latest Java from sun, but it wont work with firefox.... Help please
<ray_> dtorg21, i know what you have to do
<TestMAD> i did notice from the one time i was in #ubuntu that they were not as nice as this room
<dtorg21> ray_ sounds good so did everyone on ubuntu forums, but nothing worked there yet
<ray_> dtorg21, so you just got the download from java and installed it without doing anything else/
<NamShub> whats the theme to unify kde and gtk?
<jeanluc> HI in kubuntu is there a way to change the icon for a program?
<dtorg21> ray_ I followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50994&highlight=mozilla+java
<ray_> dtorg21, ok
<dtorg21> ray_ its the 8th post
<ray_> dtorg21, i know how to fix
<jeanluc> I wanna change the image for firefox I have the png file for the new icon now how do I change it?
<jeanluc> nvm
<jeanluc> im really stupid
<jeanluc> just found out
<dtorg21> ray_ thank good i needed this i was ready to throw the computer out my window i was getting so frustrated
<ray_> dtorg21, in term do a cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<dtorg21> ok
<ray_> whats in there
<ray_> ls
<dtorg21> dtorg29@dtorg29:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$
<ray_> yeah
<ray_> do an ls
<jeanluc> what version of kde is kubuntu 5.4 on?
<ray_> 3.4.0
<jeanluc> ty
<ray_> dtorg21, you get me
<ray_> dtorg21, what is in that directory
<dtorg21> flashplayer.xpt    libjavaplugin.so   nphelix.so   nppdf.so
<dtorg21> libflashplayer.so  mplayerplug-in.so  nphelix.xpt
<dtorg21> dtorg29@dtorg29:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$   
<ray_> dtorg21, ok do a sudo rm libjavaplugin.so
<dtorg21> ok
<ray_> no do a ....sudo ln -s /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<ray_> u got all that
<dtorg21> yup, is there more?
<ray_> do another ls
<ray_> what is in there now
<dtorg21> flashplayer.xpt    libjavaplugin_oji.so  nphelix.so   nppdf.so
<dtorg21> libflashplayer.so  mplayerplug-in.so     nphelix.xpt
<ray_> is libjavaplugin_oji.so green
<dtorg21> yup
<ray_> try it out
<dtorg21> i tried, but it didnt come up, but when i went to about:plugins it said it was there, do you recomned i restart?
<ray_> no
<dtorg21> ok
<ray_> restart firefox
<dtorg21> well i went to www.java.com, but now my browser freezes up
<ray_> ok
<ray_> go into term and do a sudo updatedb
<dtorg21> ok done
<ray_> ok now do a locate libjavaplugin_oji.so
<dtorg21> l/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<dtorg21> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<dtorg21> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<dtorg21> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<dtorg21> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<dtorg21> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<dtorg21> /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<dtorg21> /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<dtorg21> /home/dtorg29/.mozilla/firefox/1law35k6.default/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<dtorg21> /home/dtorg29/.mozilla/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ray_> ok
<dtorg21> http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?jre_version=1.5.0_02&vendor=Sun+Microsystems+Inc.&os=Linux&os_version=2.6.10-5-386
<ray_> go back into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<dtorg21> ok
<ray_> and remove the old libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ray_> then do a ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<TestMAD> anyone want some gmail invites?
<TestMAD> i got 50 of them
<TestMAD> just PM yer email addy to me
<dtorg21> It works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks you so very much Ray_ your a god
<ray_> dtorg21, ive helped about 50 others....no prob
<Tribune> hi to all
<Tribune> i need a favour
<ray_> ok
<Tribune> previous i'm using knoppix
<Tribune> which is there is program name Dia
<Tribune> in Kubuntu i can't find it
<Tribune> can anybody help me where can i get this program?
<ray_> Tribune, sudo apt-get install dia
<ray_> dtorg21, i need a favor
<dtorg21> ray_ im curious if you know howto get wireless to work too?
<dtorg21> ya sure ray-
<dtorg21> ray_
<ray_> dtorg21, i dont know how to get wireless to work....... but you should join the #ubuntu channel and tell them to give me my voice back...lol
<dtorg21> ok sounds good
<Tribune> can i paste to this channel bout information given to me in terminal?
<ray_> if it is short
<Tribune> Reading package lists... Done
<Tribune> Building dependency tree... Done
<Tribune> Package dia is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Tribune> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Tribune> is only available from another source
<Tribune> However the following packages replace it:
<Tribune>   dia-libs dia-common
<Tribune> E: Package dia has no installation candidate
<ray_> so get dia-libs dia-common
<Tribune> how to?
<ray_> sudo apt-get install dia-libs dia-common
<Tribune> :) I'm not very good in linux actually... 
<Tribune> Reading package lists... Done
<Tribune> Building dependency tree... Done
<Tribune> dia-libs is already the newest version.
<Tribune> dia-common is already the newest version.
<Tribune> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 51 not upgraded.
<Tribune> finish
<Tribune> what should i do now?
<ray_> type dia in the term
<Tribune> bash: dia: command not found
<ray_> hmmm ...... what is this program
<aseigo> kivio?
<aseigo> =)
<ray_> dtorg21, any luck
<Tribune> similar to autocad
<dtorg21> not yet lol 
<ray_> dtorg21, its ok
<TestMAD> one last offer for gmail invite...i wanna get rid of them..
<ray_> Tribune, go to System>Administration>Synaptic
<Tribune> ok
<Tribune> then?
<ray_> Tribune, then search for dia
<Tribune> http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/ <-- this is the url
<ray_> !find dia
<dtorg21> its like i dont exist in there
<dtorg21> ray_ its like i dont exist in there
<ray_> sudo apt-get install dia-gnome
<frank> anybody use gxmame here?
* aseigo suggests trying kivio if you like dia
<aseigo> Tribune: what do you use dia for primarily?
<Tribune>  sudo apt-get install dia-gnome
<Tribune> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Tribune> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ray_> close synaptic
<Tribune> i need to try dia to make drawing such as mechanical item. Example stud or shaft
<Tribune> phew!!!!!!!!!! not it start downloading :))
<aseigo> oh. ok. not particularly what dia is for.. but..sure
<ray_> my  internet connection sucks right now
<aseigo> Tribune: http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad.html
<Tribune> ray, just whant to know. i need to know... what other package can i get
<Tribune> example... wine program
<aseigo> Tribune: and it's available in the debian repos
<Tribune> ohhhh
<Tribune> qcad just a demo?
<Tribune> :D
<aseigo> no, it's a gpl'd app
<aseigo> apt-get install qcad
<aseigo> done
<Tribune> sudo apt-get install qcad
<Tribune> Reading package lists... Done
<Tribune> Building dependency tree... Done
<Tribune> Package qcad is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Tribune> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Tribune> is only available from another source
<aseigo> the "community" version is basically the previous "professional" version minus the scripting
<Tribune> However the following packages replace it:
<Tribune>   xlibs
<Tribune> E: Package qcad has no installation candidate
<aseigo> you probably need to add univers to your sources lists
<aseigo> in any case, time for me to hit the sack... see ya on the flip side
<Tribune> hmmm
<Tribune> aseigo...... i can apt-get qcad. please assis me
<Tribune> i really appreciate if u help me
<ray_> ahh
* ralph1away is back.
<kokoko1> hi
<kokoko1> i just install kubuntu however the resolution sucks , default installation only pick 640x..
<kokoko1> damn this is weried
<insanekane> kokoko1: you need to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<insanekane> err
<insanekane> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<insanekane> and set up your correct resolution
<insanekane> then, you need to file a bug report with your complete hardware spec, so that this doesn't happen again
<kokoko1> insanekane, thanks
<kokoko1> secondly default fonts are too bad
<kokoko1> even with anti-aliase enble
<kokoko1> enable*
<insanekane> hmm .. bitstream is a really good font
<kokoko1> okay let me first handle the resolution, then I will check the fonts
<kokoko1> insanekane, actaully i'm configuring this box for presentation , i-e to present linux to management
<nikkia> insanekane: i will say this, someone needs to add 'per font' aliasing rules :P
<kokoko1> myself i'm kde fan thats why i choose kubuntu
<nikkia> but thats a freetype issue, not kubuntu :)
<nikkia> insanekane: its totally impossible to find a AA font setting that doesn't look like crud on at least a handful of fonts, being able to turn on/off AA on a per font or per font/size basis would be a really nice thing[tm] 
<insanekane> nikkia: perhaps not a freetype issue ... that would be implemented in Qt/KDE
<nikkia> insanekane: i dunno, perhaps both, i think freetype should handle the alias hinting, rather than Qt
<insanekane> and, perhaps you should tackle this issue with some code, seeing as you are the resident expert on this :)
<insanekane> nikkia: actually, rendering is done by xft
<nikkia> ie, FT holds the hints list for aliasing, Qt just uses what its told
<nikkia> ah, so its probably completely a FT issue
<insanekane> nikkia: most fonts are not hinted properly, because hinting is very difficult
<nikkia> insanekane: if i had the time right now, i would look at it, i don't however :/
<insanekane> ok
<nikkia> insanekane: when i said 'hinting' there, i didn't meen TTF hinting, i meant the hints as to whether a font/size combo should be aliased - a FT config file issue
<insanekane> oh right
<nikkia> insanekane: it could also be that the AA that Xft does is 'wrong'
<insanekane> probably not :)
<nikkia> as all of the problem fonts seem to be those that have slim '1 pixel' wide segments
<nikkia> it seems to tend to alias those segments away, my gut feeling is that you should AA outwards, not inwards
<insanekane> dunno
<Tribune> can anybody assis me ?
<insanekane> Tribune: depends, whats your question ?
<nikkia> insanekane: put it this way, on MS and Apple, i've never seen the hoops in a 6 or 0 vanish with aliasing on
<Tribune> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-386
<kokoko1> insanekane, during  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg where should i specify the resolution?
<Tribune>  <-- what does it mean?
<kokoko1> coz i run it two times and don't find the prompt for resolutions
<insanekane> kokoko1: just keep following all the questions, and when you get a screen asking whether you want to do "Easy, Medium or Advanced" settings for the mointor, select Advanced
<insanekane> Tribune: it means the package doesnt exist
<kokoko1> insanekane, I don't see any such screen
<insanekane> Tribune: do 'sudo apt-cache search mplayer' to find the actual packaghe
<Tribune> how do i do if i want to install realplayer ? 
<insanekane> kokoko1: hmm ... well, i do (since i have had to do this for my monitor)
<kokoko1> insanekane, is xorgconfig avaible ?
<kokoko1> ah i love the way we configure X in slackware
<insanekane> kokoko1: it is much more preferable to use dkg-reconfigure
<insanekane> Tribune: realplayer has its own deb which you can download, if im not mistaken
<insanekane> nikkia: on MS, do you mean cleartype ?
<Tribune> hmm
<nikkia> insanekane: yes, i believe its called cleartype on OS X too
<Kmorph> I'm running the Kubuntu live CD and I can't get the sound output. I trued running Amarok but could hear a thing from the speakers. Please help me out
<insanekane> nikkia: there is an alternative to cleartype in KDE ... its RGB antialiasing ... it looks bad, probably because it is not integrated with Xft ??
<nikkia> insanekane: Xft has known about subpixel aliasing since X supported it, which is a surprisingly long time :P
<insanekane> Kmorph: did you set the volume right ? using KMix ?
<Kmorph> Yes I did
<insanekane> Kmorph: then perhaps it is another issue .... have you tried looking issues regarding your sound card chipset ?
<Kmorph> Evertything in the configurations is right, but I cant figure out why I can't hear the music
<insanekane> nikkia: afaik, rendering is done by Qt ... so far, I haven't seen anything re subpixel/RGB aliasing
<Kmorph> If I run the previous version of the Ubuntu live CD, sound seems to come out well
<insanekane> it is perhaps because of the module was not loaded
<nikkia> insanekane: sub-pixel stuff is in there, with X and Xft
<nikkia> insanekane: Qt/KDE took ages to support it that's all
<insanekane> nikkia: i dont think Qt supports it at all afaik
<nikkia> insanekane: it does
<insanekane> hmm
<nikkia> insanekane: checkbox 'use sub-pixel hinting:' and options greyscale/RGB/BGR/vertical RGB/vertical BGR
<insanekane> nikkia: anyway, your per-font hints is a good idea
<nikkia> insanekane: unless you're on a LCD, those *will* look funny tho
<nikkia> and it may or may not work if you're on analog LCD
<insanekane> nikkia: yes, but is that something KDE does, or is it something Xft does ?
<nikkia> its an Xft option
<insanekane> nikkia: yes i have it enabled, and it does look funny :)
<nikkia> i remember editing the xml to enable it on freebsd, which i haven't run for about 5 years :P
<insanekane> nikkia: oh in that case, there needn't be specific support in Xft
<insanekane> err
<insanekane> oh in that case, there needn't be specific support in Qt
<nikkia> insanekane: if Qt just uses Xft to render, then no, i imagine it just lets Xft do all the work
<insanekane> Kmorph: get your chipset ... run a google query with your chipset and add "Ubuntu' to it ... it will probably get you some pages on how to load the module
<insanekane> nikkia: yes, Qt just uses Xft to render
<insanekane> nikkia: so what are you working on that makes you busy ? are you paid by Canonical ?
<Kmorph> insanekane: Thanks. Let me try that out
<insanekane> nikkia: do you know anything about how I can get graphical debconf ?
<nikkia> no idea
<kokoko1> insanekane, i just boot the system from ubuntu live cd , same problem of resolution persist
<Tribune> brb
<insanekane> kokoko1: as i said, you need to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nikkia> kokoko1: thats because its an issue with your vidoe card
<nikkia> kokoko1: normally Xorg will use the highest resolution found from the card/monitor combo, but sometimes that doesn't work
<kokoko1> nikkia, yep I think so
<kokoko1> its a Intel 82845G/GL vga
<nikkia> kokoko1: perhaps DDI/EDID is failing, perhaps Xorg's driver for your card is wrong, who knows
<kokoko1> nikkia, aren't Intel VGA's are well known :)?
<nikkia> kokoko1: yes, but, the problem is, Xorg's intel driver was submitted by intel themselves :)
<nikkia> so its probably very badly written :P
<nikkia> besides, if its DDI/EDID at fault, it could be your monitor
<markc> anyone running breezy and having problems with 3.4.2 kdesktop crashing ?
<nikkia> a surprising number of monitors just return crud for EDID
<kokoko1> nikkia, okay wait let me change the monitor :)
<kokoko1> its compaq 17"
<nikkia> kokoko1: actually, try this...
<kokoko1> hmm?
<nikkia> kokoko1: get X to a point where you know you can kill it safetly without losing stuff...
<nikkia> then turn OFF the monitor at the wall/unplug the power, then hit ctrl-alt-backspace, wait 5 seconds, and turn on/plug in the monitor again
<insanekane> kokoko1: i just ran dpkg-reconfigure ...
<insanekane> kokoko1: and, unlike what i said, the resolutions stuff comes *before* anything related to monitor frequency settings
<kokoko1> oh wait, i'm using KVM switch may be this causing the problem
<nikkia> kokoko1: yep, that'd do it
<insanekane> KVM ?
<nikkia> keyboard, video, mouse, switch
<insanekane> oh
<insanekane> forgive my illiteracy :)
<nikkia> most of them provide phoney EDID data to the video card, so that a machine can power on without the switch set to that machine
<nikkia> 640x480 is a common max res they report, as its 'safe'
<nikkia> kokoko1: you'll probably just have to grin, bear it, and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand
<insanekane> kokoko1: abt Intel chipsets .... i have a machine with an Intel chipset which did *not* report the best resoution
<insanekane> its probably the hardware database
<kokoko1> nikkia, i'm doing it without kvm this time
<kokoko1> brb
* nikkia ponders her printer
<insanekane> hmm
<nikkia> why does it report to linux as a mass storage device... but if i insert a memory card, it doesn't appear to linux ? :/
<insanekane> maybe hotplug issues ?
<nikkia> insanekane: might be because its a multi-card reader
<nikkia> the one i have at work doesn't report valid disk targets unless i plug it back in once the card is inserted
<insanekane> or might be a buggy USB implementation on the device which requires special handling on Linux ? 
<nikkia> insanekane: i doubt it, as far as i can tell, its 100% USB class compliant
<nikkia> nope, still just reports:
<insanekane> whatever that means
<nikkia>   Vendor: EPSON     Model: Stylus Storage    Rev: 1.00
<nikkia>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<nikkia> with no disk targets
<nikkia> insanekane: USB has a concept called 'classes' which shouldn't really need a driver at all
<insanekane> nikkia: yes, i know about classes
<insanekane> but the concept of class, doesnt cause the implementation to be correct does it ?
<nikkia> insanekane: if the device supports the classes properly, it should
<insanekane> thats what i mean
<nikkia> and as far as i can tell, this printer does
<insanekane> *if* the device supports the classes properly, it should
<insanekane> ok
<insanekane> so then, it should be a hotplug problem :)
* insanekane needs to get back to work
<nikkia> aha!
<m0ns00n> Hey
<m0ns00n> I'm having trouble finding avidemux or any video conversion software for ubuntu
<Kmorph> Where can I find the guys who do translations for Kubuntu
<kokoko1> nikkia, it was KVM fault :)
<usaownz> Anyway to get the Konsole to be completely Translucent?
<usaownz> Like being able to see a firefox page
<Kmorph> nikkia::are you a KDE programmer ?
<jpatrick> Anyone know where I can find a X config file?
<lindsay> Hello, I recently just installed kubuntu but I dont have all the packages that I thought came with KDE such as kdevelop, kwrite.. I tried apt-get and aptitude search but those packages dont exist, can someone tell me how I can get all those KDE goodies?
<jpatrick> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> kdevelop isn't that good :-/
<jpatrick> do: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<jpatrick> when you've done that^^
<lindsay> ok
<jpatrick> KDevelop3 has more languages..
<lindsay> it states there is no installation candidate
<lindsay> wait it worked
<lindsay> nvm
<jpatrick> :)
<lindsay> thanks
<jpatrick> you're welcome
<Kmorph> jpatrick::what do you mean KDevelop isn't that good? :)
<lindsay> I do a lot of C++ programming and im moving from windows so I needed a nice IDE, I was told KDevelop was a good one
<deadzed> heh :) konversation and kubuntu :)
<deadzed> is konverstaion like xchat ? seems to be similar
<nikkia> lindsay: you can always use eclipse as a C++ IDE
<deadzed> ho do I import full network list into konversation? ... server list is empty
<nikkia> with the right plugins eclipse is a pretty nice general purpose IDE, to be honest
<nikkia> and before anyone says 'IDE, in java? silly' remember Visual Studio is written in .NET these days :P
<lindsay> ohh nice, I will try
<buz> eclipse is GOOD stuff
<lindsay> have you used Anjuta?
<deadzed> lindsay Excuse me, Are you female ?
<buz> but SWT is gnome :(
<lindsay> ahh I cant say much about Java and .NET, I do ANSI C++
<deadzed> lindsay: or just girly nick ?
<lindsay> deadzed: yes I am
<nikkia> lindsay: i normally use emacs when i'm writing C++ tbh, but i wouldn't pretend its a great IDE for everyone
<deadzed> lindsay:  I thought girls cant hack c++ and perl and other :)
<jpatrick> KDevelop3 is way better than KDevelop
<nikkia> oh no, two female programmers in the room at once, deadzed will explode!
<deadzed> :D
<lindsay> haha well I dont really like perl, I like PHP tho :D
<deadzed> where has the world come to 
<nikkia> deadzed: the 21st century, apparently you haven't caught up :P
<deadzed> you should stay home in front of a stove
<deadzed> Im lagging centure wise
<buz> nah they should earn money to help pay for a maid ;)
<lindsay> ashamed that females are far more superior programmers yes? ;)
<nikkia> hmmm, how bizarre
<buz> besides, this way the girls dont spend our money for shoes
<deadzed> very good point :)
<lindsay> ohh id rather buy a new graphics card can shoes :P
<lindsay> than*
<deadzed> where can I meet girls like that
<nikkia> if i use 'swriter' then i get an error that '..../program/soffice.bin' is not executable
<deadzed> are there any linux-ladies clubs /bars
<nikkia> if i run soffice.bin manually, it works
<Kmorph> nikkia::haven't heard of eclipse. Is it new. I only use KDevelop3
<nikkia> Kmorph: not really new, no
<nikkia> Kmorph: its a java IDE written in java, with IBM funding a lot of the development
<nikkia> but it has plugins for other languages
<deadzed> how do I import network list into konversation?
<lindsay> do most JVM's use bit code interpreters right?
<insanekane> nikkia: running oo<app> supposedly exports some variables necessary for soffice to work properly
<lindsay> I only know of Solaris where its builtin or whatever lol
<nikkia> Kmorph: i think eclipse has been around since, uhh, maybe 96, 97, something like that
<Kmorph> nikkia::I'm checking out its site. How great is it as per you judgement
<insanekane> Eclipse is absolutely superb for Java ... I wouldn't say that about other languages though
<nikkia> Kmorph: erm, it'd be better if it was native (without losing the platform independance) as sometimes it is a touch slow updating the code completion, but its nice if you can live with that
<deadzed> how do I cp all files in path to another path
<nikkia> Kmorph: again, though, that's a complaint that can be levelled at recent Visual Studio versions too
<Speedy2> Who here uses Eclipse?
<deadzed> how do I cp all files in path to another path without specifying every file
<nikkia> Speedy2: good timing, we are just talking about it :P
<insanekane> Speedy2: i used to ... when I did Java development
<deadzed> people are ignoring me here ...... 
<Speedy2> deadzed: cp * /remote_path/.
<Speedy2> nikkia: =)
<lindsay> im so disappointed, I cant find kwrite on any of my apt sources :'(
<Kmorph> deazed::cp /path../../*.* /path2/.. /
<Speedy2> I just installed Eclipse 3.1, and I'm trying to use the CDT plug-in but I'm having a few problems...do you think you can help Nikkia / insanekane ?
<deadzed> Speedy2 Thank you :)
<Speedy2> deadzed: Kmorph's explanation is a little more fleshed out
<deadzed> Kmorph got it :)
<insanekane> Speedy2: havent used CDT ... as i said, I have only used it with Java ... and for Java it's absolutely great
<Kmorph> I tried to make it as simple as possible. Assuming you are not in the dir you want to cp from
<lindsay> anyone got some more KDE sources for apt? I cant find eclipse
<lindsay> or kwrite
<Speedy2> lindsay: I didn't find Eclipse anywhere, I had to install the Java JRE and get Eclipse from eclipse.org .  Let me see what package kwrite is in
<insanekane> lindsay: eclipse is not KDE ..
<insanekane> lindsay: its Java/SWT
<lindsay> ohh okay I see
<lindsay> so itll work on solaris/
<Speedy2> lindsay: Is "kdebase" installed?  kwrite should be a part of it
<lindsay> yeah I installed it
<Speedy2> lindsay: Open a terminal and type "kwrite" -- does it bring it up?
<lindsay> no kwrite
<insanekane> kwrite is a seperate package iirc
<lindsay> ohh wait it does
<lindsay> it wasnt in the menu tho 
<insanekane> lindsay: sudo apt-get install kate
<insanekane> lindsay: you'll have a better experience with kate than with kwrite
<lindsay> how do I get shortcuts on them in the KDE menu?
<lindsay> I thought KDE did it automatically
<Kmorph> nikkia::let me just get this straight: so if I'm a C++ coder, I don't to bother with Eclipse, coz I already have KDevelops. Right? Eclipse is edged more towards the Java programmer
<insanekane> lindsay: try looking in Utilities
<insanekane> Kmorph: Eclipse is geared for Java, although it is meant to be a generic IDE based on plugins
<nikkia> Kmorph: *shrug* you can try it, eclipse is certainly a Java IDE first and foremost, but it can be a competant IDE for everything else too
<lindsay> insanekane, only a few things in there, no shortcuts, no "editors" section like I expected
<Speedy2> So, anyone here used the CDT plug-in for Eclipse?  I'm having issues getting it to debug correctly (gdb is installed, even re-compiled it from source)
<insanekane> lindsay: there won't be an "editors" section ... just look for Kate
<lindsay> lol kate looks the same
<lindsay> almost
<Kmorph> lindsay::create one
<nikkia> lindsay: kappfinder is a useful thing to run every now and then
<insanekane> lindsay: you will have a better experience developing with Kate (than with Kwrite)
<lindsay> okay sweet
<insanekane> lindsay: i personally, prefer Kate to Kdevelop when doing C++
<lindsay> yeah I like the syntax colouring lol
<insanekane> lindsay: its also much faster, and less cluttered for the 1024x768 resolution I run at, than KDevelop
<lindsay> yeah, it seems a little quicker to do stuff
<insanekane> lindsay: you might also like to get some plugins for Kate, for e.g., the symbols viewer for C++
<ubuntu> insanekane: and if you are developing java apps, use eclipse?
<insanekane> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> for python, anything generic will do
<Speedy2> ubuntu: There is a C/C++ plug-in for Eclipse...but it's giving me problems at the moment.
<ubuntu> ?
<insanekane> ubuntu: you might want to change your nick ... that way, you might make a friend who might answer your questions faster than others :)
<ubuntu> cause under gnome, i have been just useing gedit?
<insanekane> ubuntu: if you just want a text editor, gedit/kate might be good enough ... some prefer a full blown IDE
<nikkia> and some of us weirdos use emacs/xemacs :P
<insanekane> yes, i am no wierdo :)
<deadzed> emacs is a classic :)
<Paradoxx_jm> insanekane: so what would you recomment for phyton?
<Paradoxx_jm> python*
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: aah ... :) ERIC3 :)
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: i love python ... i also love eric3 :)
<Paradoxx_jm> insanekane: eric3?
<lindsay> does anyone use msttcorefonts?
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: yes, eric3 :)
<insanekane> lindsay: yes, i did
<lindsay> do they work or are they bad?
<Paradoxx_jm> insanekane: is that an IDE?
<lindsay> anyway guys/gals I gotta go
<lindsay> thanks very much for your help
<Paradoxx_jm> lindsay: later
<lindsay> bye bye
<Paradoxx_jm> insanekane: is eric3 an IDE?
<nikkia> insanekane: you've programmed java, any ideas why a class would have lost all of its member variables when a member function gets called ? :/
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: yes Eric3 is an IDE ... written in Python ... with a lot of stuff for PyQt development ... not to mention a nice integrated IDE
<insanekane> nikkia: maybe the function is static ??
<nikkia> insanekane: nope
<Paradoxx_jm> nikkia: maybe the function is clearing the stuff? or reinitializeing it or somthin
<insanekane> nikkia: whats the error ?
<jpatrick> cya all later..
<nikkia> insanekane: no error, i just have a 'protected Component enabledComp = null;' that gets assigned a component during initialisation, but then when 'public void update(int x, int y)' gets called, its null again
<Kmorph> Eric3 is awesome
<Paradoxx_jm> yep, i'm looking at it now..
<insanekane> hmm
<insanekane> nikkia: obviosly, it is not assigned
<nikkia> insanekane: it IS
<nikkia> according to the debugger at least
<insanekane> nikkia: check if the rvalue is really a component and not a null
<insanekane> oh
<nikkia> if i watch 'this' in the initialisation, the value changes, but then when update gets called later, its null again
<insanekane> err ... update is a member function of Component or this ?
<nikkia> of this
<nikkia> its an overriden member function of the parent class
<insanekane> right
<insanekane> well, watching this doesn't make sense when you should be watching 'enabledComp' instead
<deadzed> ho do I use Konqueror as admin for editing filesystem 
<insanekane> deadzed: i would think that is obvious and not worth a question
<insanekane> deadzed: so maybe you should be more specific
<deadzed> I dont know how :( .. In most linux dstros there is admin file manager ... but Its not installed by default in kubuntu it seems
<insanekane> deadzed: 
<insanekane> deadzed: can you see the System button ? (just to the right of the KMenu button)
<insanekane> deadzed: click it, and at the top, you see Home Folder
<insanekane> deadzed: click that, and you will see a Konqueror showing the contents of your UNIX home folder
<insanekane> deadzed: after that ... press F9 ... you will see the sidebar
<insanekane> deadzed: look at the bottommost button in the sidebar (a red folder) ..
<insanekane> deadzed: click it, to see the whole filesystem
<nikkia> insanekane: in fairness, he said 'as admin'
<deadzed> nope .. same thing .. no admin privileges .. write access denied
<deadzed> nevermind
<deadzed> Ill get admin manager 
<deadzed> new kde looks nice :)
<Paradoxx_jm> insanekane: have you ever used DrPython?
<insanekane> deadzed: you can also do sudo konqueror :)
<insanekane> nikkia: :)
<insanekane> deadzed: sorry
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: yes, and I got tired of it
<Paradoxx_jm> insanekane: why is that?
<aci> i'm using the standard kubuntu-irc-chat-program. how can i minimize to task??
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: well, since there a couple of ladies in the room, I'd rather not say ;)
<deadzed> root@ubuntu:/home/deadzed # sudo konqueror
<deadzed> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<deadzed> Xlib: No protocol specified
<insanekane> aci: at the top right of the window, three buttons ... the one with a line along the bottom, is the minimise button
<Paradoxx_jm> insanekane: lol, that dosen't tell me much :P
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: i would suggest Eric3 ...which uses Qt Designer .. much better than DrPython
<Paradoxx_jm> aight
<aci> hehe thx, i'm a linux-noob but no noob in general! i meant minimize to the little task-symbols ;)
<Paradoxx_jm> insanekane: for general scripting, my friend just uses vi, would you recommend that or, eric3 prefereed there aswell
<Paradoxx_jm> lol, aci, i figured thats now the answer you would want...
<Paradoxx_jm> but what 'task- symbols'?
<deadzed> aci you mean minimize to tray ?
<deadzed> he means tray
<aci> jep
<Paradoxx_jm> is "ctrl+alt+d" what you want?
<aci> nope
<deadzed> aci .. you cant
<aci> i want a symbol in tray instead of task
<deadzed> its not written into konversation i think
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: well, for very small changes, I do use vi, and/or Kate ... but for my larger projects, i use Eric3
<Paradoxx_jm> insanekane: aight insane... ty much
<insanekane> np
<Paradoxx_jm> insanekane: one last thing, for gui building i was planning to learn pygtk, you have any other recommendations?
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: if you are not developing closed source apps, I would *really* suggest PyQt
<Paradoxx_jm> insanekane: why you say that?
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: in addition, if you are developing targetting KDE, PyKDE is also really good
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: not that its really possible to develop closed source apps in Python :) ... but if you still want some measure of 'protection' for your code, then PyQt license does not allow it ... unless you buy Qt and PyQt-> a costly proposition
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: i develop commercial apps, but under GPL ... so I still get to use PyQt
* insanekane is very happy about that aspect of his work :)
<buz> for internal apps, the licence couldnt matter less
<buz> besides, Qt pays for itself
<Paradoxx_jm> aight, ty much..
<insanekane> buz: yes ... hence the "closed source"
<Paradoxx_jm> nothing commercial atm, just creating guis for a few python scripts i use to update some zope/plone sites...
* buz hates zope
<Paradoxx_jm> lol
<Paradoxx_jm> buz: why is that?
<buz> giant mess it is
<buz> does everything and nothing
<insanekane> yes very true
<Paradoxx_jm> buz: lol, you just sound annoyed, cause you didn't take to time to learn it properly..
* buz is ezpublish fanboy
<buz> ezpublish ain't simple
<buz> but i rather wrap my around that than zope
<insanekane> zodb is .... slow :)
<buz> i've once been in a plone project
<buz> i've sworn i'll never be again
<Paradoxx_jm> buz: i don't know it all that well yet, but part of my summer job has me learning zope, and it looks really cool, some of my friends swear by drupal, but i guess i plan to learn both well one day...
<buz> drupal isn't in the same league i think
<buz> the cms triumvirat is probably plone/zope, typo3, ezpublish
<buz> and possibly coocoon but that's more of a toolkit than a real cms
<Paradoxx_jm> totally agree, but drupal has its strengths, especially for smaller projects...
<insanekane> php ... sucks :)
<buz> i'm no fan of php as a language
<Paradoxx_jm> lol insane..
<buz> python is cleaner by design
<Paradoxx_jm> well, i haven't learned php yet...
<insanekane> i think, as far as frameworks go ... Jakarta Turbine is the way to go :)
<buz> but realistically, i dont want to develop a cms from scratch
<Paradoxx_jm> but from my experience, you have alot of ppl that swear by it, and equal the number who hate it...
<buz> php is a hacky language
<buz> you can write clean code but most people who use don't know jack about programming
<buz> i tend to think of it as the visual basic of the web
<Paradoxx_jm> thats a bit harsh don't you think?
<buz> well VB.NET isn't a bad language per se
<buz> it's more the users of it that make it bad
<buz> i'll give you that VB pre NET was ugly
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: not at all harsh imho
<Paradoxx_jm> well, i'll take you guys word for it...
<buz> i mean you can write crap code in pretty much any language
<buz> some just make it easier
<Paradoxx_jm> i need to install ubuntu, and get of this livecd stuff...
<buz> good choice
<buz> tho you will want to use kubuntu ;)
<Paradoxx_jm> y u say that?
<buz> cause kde >> gnome
<Paradoxx_jm> we all kno gnome>kde
<bjv> and you are in the kubuntu channel?
<buz> youre in the wrong channel then
<Paradoxx_jm> lol, guess we both think alike..
<Paradoxx_jm> lol
<Paradoxx_jm> well i am on the kubuntu live cd..
<Paradoxx_jm> but y do you prefer kde anyway?
<insanekane> kde is simply lovely :)
<Paradoxx_jm> i have never really gotten a proper answer to the whole kde vs gnome thing..
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: its a subjective question
<Paradoxx_jm> i wouldn't neccesarily say i'm a computer newby, but  i lack linux experience if anything...
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: on the other hand, ive always found the KDE related channels much more inviting ... not to mention the apps
<deadzed> how do I report kubuntu bugs? .. I cant use Control Centre in admin mode :(
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: heck, if it wasnt for Mozilla and OOo, what else good has GTK/GNOME made ?
<insanekane> deadzed: hmm ... me neither ... i think it has been reported though
<Paradoxx_jm> my boss says he uses it, cause most of the apps he usues are gtk based
<Paradoxx_jm> gimp
<deadzed> Paradoxx_jm gnome is simpler and more like win .. kde looks nice and more apps for it etc
<Paradoxx_jm> if i recall correctly..
<insanekane> deadzed: you should try sudo kcontrol
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: oh yeah ... and GIMP :)
<insanekane> Paradoxx_jm: anyway, KDE has far more integration possibilities
<insanekane> what with kio slaves, kparts, etc
<insanekane> oh yeah, and DCOP :)
<deadzed> insanekane : sudo kcontrol  crashed and gave me 50 lines of errors :) .. kubuntu default install 30 mins ago :)
<Paradoxx_jm> apt-get is soo nice...
<Paradoxx_jm> *sigh*
<deadzed> Paradoxx_jm when did you get acquainted to linux?
<Paradoxx_jm> reminds me of portage days..
<deadzed> aah .. youre a pro :)
<Paradoxx_jm> deadzed: not really...i have only been playing around it for a couple years, nothing too much
<insanekane> deadzed: hrmm .. i did sudo kcontrol .. and it was ok
<Paradoxx_jm> deadzed: my first linux distro, was redhat 7.2 which my dad and i bought a couple years back..i still remmeber the headaches of trying to get that to diual boot, lol
<deadzed> portege is gentoo, I know .. but its only sources I think ... apt-get is one of the best things in computer world I think
<deadzed> people use linux because of apt-get I think
<deadzed> have started to use I mean
<Paradoxx_jm> deadzed: but generally i have played around with it for a cople year,s but i generally been afraid to make the linux switch..
<deadzed> My first linux was redhat 9 I think
<Paradoxx_jm> deadzed: so i went thru trying a couple diffrent distros, RH, Mandrake (both of which i though were fat and bloated as hell) and i really didn't learn anything about linux that way..
<Paradoxx_jm> deadzed: then i found gentoo, and i fell in love..
<Paradoxx_jm> never really got into suse, to tell you the truth...
<deadzed> I tried all those newbie distros as well :) ... gentoo was too geeky for me :) .. I like debian :)
<deadzed> and debian distros 
<insanekane> nikkia: figured out the error yet ?
<Paradoxx_jm> but i don't have much time nowadays, so a gentoo installation, is a bit o ask, and then i found ubuntu, and its been a nice balance for me...
<deadzed> Paradoxx_jm tbh .. I like debian base installation with xfce desktop :)
<deadzed> but Ubuntu is a very nice project
<Paradoxx_jm> so thats where i am at, and since my windows installation got corrupted the other day.. *sigh* i just decided maybe its time to make the switch...
<Paradoxx_jm> so hopefully when/if i get back my data...dammit to hell if i'm gonna d/l the naruto episodes again...
<Paradoxx_jm> lol
<deadzed> I make backups of my linux and win partitions with partimage .. its like norton ghost 
<Yoda_JOB> A newbie questions: Is 10 GB partition enaught for kubunto?  Which boot loader is installed its easy to se win as def  ?
<Paradoxx_jm> yep, but i have nothing to push my images to...
<deadzed> Paradoxx_jm make backup images of your win with partimage next time .. apt -get partimage
<deadzed> harddrives are sooo cheap nowadays
<deadzed> Yoda_JOB 3-5 gb is plenty
<deadzed> Yoda_JOB:  grub
<insanekane> Yoda_JOB: 10 GB enough ... after you install, come in here and someone will probably help you set windows as default
<Paradoxx_jm> yep... well, my currect installation is partitioned, win installation = 20 gb, programs = 40gb and then storgae = 100...
<Paradoxx_jm> so hopefully the stuff on the other two partitions are ok...
<deadzed> I wanna upgrade my box .. I have 3 120gb hdd-s and cdrom connected all the time and its not enough :)
<Yoda_JOB> il make ghost image :D
<Yoda_JOB> of win partition
<insanekane> ok ciao all
<Paradoxx_jm> when i go to the US, i plan to buy a 250GB hd and use it as an external drive
<Paradoxx_jm> then i'll see what i gcan do back up wise, and then its str8 ubuntu for me..
<deadzed> Paradoxx_jm where are you now then?
<Paradoxx_jm> deadzed: Jamaica
<Yoda_JOB> nice
<deadzed> i too have some friends in new york  :)
<Yoda_JOB> im from slovenia :P
<Paradoxx_jm> cool
<tikka> you guys help base installation of ubuntu by any chance?
<tikka> i have a dilema
<tikka> :/
<Paradoxx_jm> tikka: sup?
<tikka>  "Testing Network Repository".... 50% hanging there.
<simonbp> I just installed kubuntu the other day forthe first time. It's very slick.
<simonbp> Right now I'm working on a mail server on Debian. Not easy, for sure.
<Paradoxx_jm> maybe its a bad burn...
<tikka> Ive modifed the /etc/resolv.conf to use my isp dns server as i know my router is gay. Tried killing some pids to go back and restart it that failed. Started fresh install again and reached same problem. not touched it. decided to get you guys to help :D
<tikka> i see
<tikka> its one of the mass produced disks
<tikka> but i guess that means not alot ;p
<Kmorph> tikka::you definately have a network. Right? what kind of network are youon
<deadzed> tikka repository apps hang often ... apt-get install  hangs less
<tikka> adsl distributed by a d-link adsl modem and router with wireless. connecting the pc to that directly with cat5 and from busybox i can wget www.google.com altho.. it doesnt actually download the index it does show the resolved ip of google
<tikka> i see
<tikka> hmm
<tikka> it doesnt seem to time out
<tikka> which is irritating
<tikka> im a bit lossed reallu
<tikka> really
<tikka> is it a bad idea to kill the pid and skip that step?
<Kmorph> tikka::why not try and download and do the install locally
<tikka> to be fair
<tikka> all ive done is put cd in
<tikka> press enter a few times
<tikka> lol
<tikka> i havent asked to do a net install
<tikka> gr its still hanging there bugger
<nikkia> christ, how did i ever manage with gimp 2.2 ??
<Kmorph> wasup nikkia
<tikka> what has changed
<nikkia> tikka, with gimp 2.3? the auto-scroll is now a reasonable speed
<nikkia> and given that i'm pixel-perfect cutting regions out and moving them in a huge image, its a godsend :)
<tikka> ah
<tikka> :)
<tikka> cool :D
<tikka> oh my.. the progress bar has moved to 75%
<tikka> how loing should the bugger take
<tikka> nikkia, do you find gimp to be user friendly?
<tikka> im used to photoshop etc
<tikka> and gimp has felt so alien every time ive attempted to use it
<nikkia> tikka, once you're used to it, gimp is better than PS
<tikka> cool
<nikkia> being able to program scheme, and thus being able to extend gimp yourself, helps
<tikka> never touched it
<tikka> I cannot even imagine at this moment what I could add lol
<Kmorph> does any of you use an AMD64 box? I need afew techie aspects of the box and the workability.
<tikka> if it relates to pin out of cpu and hardware side i could perhaps help. not installed linux on a 64unfortunatly.
<tikka> ah shit
<tikka> i know why its failing..
<tikka> I have a wireless router
<tikka> and ive not got wep etc
<tikka> but i do firewall http on the next available i
<tikka> ip
<tikka> so if any loooooser warwalks me
<tikka> they cant get net
<tikka> crap lol
<nikkia> tikka, well, for example, i have scripts to turn off all layers except the currently selected layer, to copy all visible layers to another image, to select the extents of the current layer, and report its size and position ...
<tikka> ahh
<tikka> so now that all sounds practical stuff to me
<tikka> very handy
<tikka> im not gfx god but i would use that stuff all the time
<nikkia> my images are usually individual sprites on layers, so i do a lot of layer manipulation, needing to know what position the sprite is at so i can put that in the code, etc
<tikka> i see
<tikka> 2 questions..
<tikka> 1 are you female
<tikka> 2 anything i can view?
<tikka> thats a bad sequence..
<tikka> 2 any of your art i can see?
<tikka> ;p
<tikka> still looks bad
<nikkia> i'm not an artist, just a programme
<nikkia> as for 1, yes
<tikka> i see
<tikka> cool
<Paradoxx_jm> lol
<Kmorph> Tikka::Thanks, thought maybe u'd installed it on an AMD64 box
<Paradoxx_jm> as to the whole gimp thing, i recognise that its a powerful ap, its defenetly slightly frustrating, especiallycoming from phtoshop..
<tikka> afraid not no sorry
<tikka> im poor
<tikka> ;p
<tikka> altho my 32 bit stuff was nearly as expensive
<tikka> Paradoxx_jm, yea its a bit.. ga ga ;p
<Paradoxx_jm> how the gui is set up now, takes some getting use to, i.e having all the components in a diffrent windows..
<Paradoxx_jm> i still haven't gotten it yet, but then i haven't really sat down and learned the stuff...
<Paradoxx_jm> but i do recognice the strength of the app
<tikka> I have always heard how powerful it is
<Paradoxx_jm> yep
<tikka> but not seen it knowingly first hand
<Paradoxx_jm> yep
<Paradoxx_jm> i dunno, as with the whole linux thing, it took a pro for me to really see how cool linux is, aswell as gimp..
<tikka> is ee
<tikka> ii see
<tikka> god my keyboard
<tikka> I can relate however..
<tikka> i started with redhat 6
<tikka> mandrake 6
<Paradoxx_jm> i have always liked linux, and various distros etc, and i have tried to get into it, but never was succesful, and often too afraid to wipe windows...
<tikka> and loved kde
<tikka> yea thats quite the norm for everyone
<tikka> for example I use windows (and mac) specific audio sequenceres
<Paradoxx_jm> yep, i think kde is VERY nice, but, somehow gnome just seems clean and nice..
<tikka> sequencers
<Paradoxx_jm> yep
<tikka> reason mainly
<Paradoxx_jm> i c
<tikka> ok its pirate
<tikka> so im not losing money
<tikka> but its a really powerful system
<tikka> and i do wish to learn more about music production etc
<tikka> so its either by a mac or lose out
<tikka> lol
<Paradoxx_jm> well, wwhere i am currectly working i'm useing ubuntu, so that has really helped me to get into linux...and now, i'm soo close to making the switch it hurts..
<Paradoxx_jm> oh ok..
<tikka> hehe cool
<tikka> funily enough
<Paradoxx_jm> well, i'm sure you could find some stuff open source, if you were willing to learn..
<tikka> at work is where i fell in love with ubuntu
<tikka> I want to enter uni next year
<tikka> so i guess im going to need to use the more standard tools
<Paradoxx_jm> same..
<tikka> but free sounds cool to me either way hehe
<tikka> maybe that could be my task for the day
<tikka> looking into replacements
<Paradoxx_jm> yep, i also want to kinda step away from the whole s/w pricay thing...
<Paradoxx_jm> nothing on my win box is legal, lol
<tikka> lol same
<Paradoxx_jm> escpent probably gimp, but then thats free
<tikka> yea
<tikka> im using xchat atn
<Paradoxx_jm> and the animie i watch, but then japan dosen't have the same copyright legisltation as the US
<tikka> atm
<tikka> i see
<Paradoxx_jm> i'm on the kubuntu livecd...
<tikka> well piracy i like, been a fan of it since the day i owned a pc ahah
<tikka> ive not seen kubuntu yet
<Paradoxx_jm> lol, my winxp installation corrupted..
<tikka> lol
<Kmorph> Has anyone developed on a 64bit linux box? I trying to do a MySQL frontend GUI and have no idea if it'll work on 32bit boxes. My OS = kubuntu
<Paradoxx_jm> so i been running off a live cd the past week...
<tikka> sounds about right ;)
<Paradoxx_jm> i mean, ive been a pirate from birth, back to the napster beta days...
<Paradoxx_jm> *sigh* that was a long time back...
<Paradoxx_jm> lol
<tikka> kmorph, forgive me. Im not wanting to be rude especialy as im far from an expert. If you compile and distribute as a binary it will not work on a 32bit arch.
<Kmorph> Thanks tikka. I had no idea.
<tikka> u can send me it for beta if you like as I will have it on a 32 bit system in a bit
<tikka> ah i see..
<tikka> when you compile to a specific cpu type
<Kmorph> Let me do some finishing touches the send it to you.
<tikka> your using mnemonics, registers from that cpu.. in other words 64bit registers for example, rax is the 64 bit ax register.. and eax is the 32..  64 stuff wont work on 32 but i guess if its loosly compiled 32 could work on 64.. but again not sure.
<tikka> I dont have enough experience
<tikka> :D
<Paradoxx_jm> lol, i wanted to walk up early this morning to do some work on a proposal...
<Paradoxx_jm> it was defenetly a bad idea to come onto msn..
<Paradoxx_jm> lol
<tikka> ahah
<Paradoxx_jm> not msn, lol irc
<Paradoxx_jm> grrr, damn you guys *shakes fist in anger*
<tikka> I have just lost all respect for you now after saying irc is like msn ;p
<tikka> spose its still full of the idiots
<tikka> but man
<tikka> ;p
<Paradoxx_jm> nah, i just got msn working actually, thats y i made the mistake...
<tikka> hehe
<Paradoxx_jm> damn kopete dosen't authenticate with the server..
<tikka> hmm
<Paradoxx_jm> so i just did an apt-get for gaim, and problem solved
<tikka> i didnt like that client much to be really honest
<Paradoxx_jm> damn i love linux
<tikka> yea
<Paradoxx_jm> i'm only useing it cause it comes default with the the kubuntu live cd..
<tikka> ya
<tikka> whats wrong with ur windows install
<tikka> err?
<tikka> error?
<Paradoxx_jm> well, i was useing it during the passing of a hurricane...and it seems that the power surges must of corrupted the installation
<Paradoxx_jm> it dosen't sound like anything wrong wit hthe actualy drive..
<Paradoxx_jm> actual*
<tikka> what is the error you see
<tikka> if you see one
<tikka> I worked as a computer engineer for a year doing this type of crap
<Paradoxx_jm> forgive my typing, lol, its still early in the morning, and my fingers don't seem to have woken up yet..
<tikka> no problem
<tikka> most problems are solved doing a repair install from thewindows cd
<Paradoxx_jm> yep...
<Paradoxx_jm> don't have one atm though..
<tikka> does it say
<Paradoxx_jm> lol, i save all my cd images to my hd..
<tikka> missing ntldr
<Paradoxx_jm> i think so
<tikka> thats the most common
<tikka> ok..
<tikka> all u need to do is...
<tikka> well.. question
<Paradoxx_jm> when it boots i get a blue screen with some diffrent stuff
<tikka> does the kubuntu live cd allow ntfs writing
<tikka> ah no thats not it
<Paradoxx_jm> somthing about file corruption..
<tikka> without knowing what it says i will shh now
<Paradoxx_jm> or the other
<tikka> yea
<Paradoxx_jm> i don't remember atm..
<tikka> heh
<tikka> hehe
<tikka> well if u have trouble which u wont
<Paradoxx_jm> though i could reboot and go look
<tikka> ill give u a hand
<Paradoxx_jm> ?
<Paradoxx_jm> should i?
<Kmorph> are there any Kubuntu developers in room?
<tikka> if u like
<tikka> but ur enjoying linux
<tikka> soooo :D
<tikka> its counter productive to fix windows
<Paradoxx_jm> lol
<Paradoxx_jm> i only want to fix it, so i can get my data and then wipe it...
<Paradoxx_jm> lol
<tikka> hehe
<tikka> use linux to read the disk :D
<Paradoxx_jm> i have like 80gb of animie...i'll b damned if i gonna do that again..
<Paradoxx_jm> how so?
<tikka> hehe
<Paradoxx_jm> isn't NTFS partition reading buggy?
<deadzed> how do I install nvidia?  I did everything like ubuntuguide said... but it dont work :( ... screen just stays blank ...  had to resotre xorg.conf and Im stuck now
<tikka> mkdir /mnt/hda1/  && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<deadzed> Paradoxx_jm reading ntfs is fine ... write to it at your own risk
<Paradoxx_jm> aight
<tikka> deadzed, , the answer in my opinion is.. trial and error.. took me quite some time to get nvidia working on other distros.. mandrake etc.
<Paradoxx_jm> i'll try that commang out..
<deadzed> hmh ,,, Im stuck
<tikka> anything in particular
<tikka> u added the glx stuff etc to the config ?
<deadzed> me? stuck with nvida
<deadzed> I did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<tikka> ah right
<deadzed> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<deadzed> nvidia-settings is already the newest version
<tikka> i see
<tikka> well
<tikka> remove it
<tikka> start again
<deadzed> why
<tikka> why not
<tikka> www.nvidia.com
<tikka> well
<deadzed> what difference would it make
<tikka> dare i say break away from portage
<tikka> im about to get tanned for that
<tikka> ;p
<Paradoxx_jm> tikka: it says i must specify filesystem type
<tikka> hmm..
<tikka> is it a branded machine
<tikka> like packard bell
<tikka> u might wanna try hda2
<tikka> instead of 1
<tikka> that is the second partition on that disk
<deadzed> tikka did you give this www.nvidia.com to me ?
<tikka> deadzed,  what im thinking is.. install the package from there. install by hand. that is how i personaly did it.. that is the only way i know how. I havent a clue what happens when you apt-get it
<tikka> problem being im doing an install now
<tikka> but with an ati card
<tikka> so i cant even go through it with you
<deadzed> well , I can try .. cant see how It'd make a difference
<tikka> did you at any time
<tikka> get the nvidia logo when starting x?
<Paradoxx_jm> tikka: well, the hd, is a sata drive that i use through an PCI raid card...
<tikka> paradoxx, same here.
<tikka> this ubuntu saw it first time
<tikka> that also means then though
<tikka> ur using the SCSI file descriptors in /dev/
<tikka> ill check mine in a sec for you
<tikka> u using primary or secondary channl
<Paradoxx_jm> should b primary, if i recall correctly
<tikka> erm..
<tikka> u wont believe what mine says
<tikka> erm
<tikka> /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1
<tikka> fuck
<tikka> lol
<deadzed> Paradoxx_jm are you native jamaican then? :)
<Paradoxx_jm> ype
<deadzed> heh :)
<deadzed> I though all jamicans roll spliffs all day and chill ..not hack linux :)
<deadzed> kidding :)
<Paradoxx_jm> nah, thats just those that live in the trees
<Paradoxx_jm> but then playing with monkeys all day has that afet on you...
<Paradoxx_jm> gotta cut a spliff every once in a while...
<tikka> lol
<deadzed> :)
<Paradoxx_jm> :P
<deadzed> hack linux box wif spliff in one hand :)
<Paradoxx_jm> :P
<deadzed> cant get a shit 
<Paradoxx_jm> it ssays no such file or directory..
<Paradoxx_jm> dammit it, i just realized how much this is gonna suck...cause even when i get the win xp cd, i'm gonna need drivers so that i can even see my hd
<Paradoxx_jm> but does it ask you to load the drivers when you doing a repair?
<tikka> yea
<tikka> f6
<tikka> then provide floppy disk with drivers on
<tikka> :D
<Paradoxx_jm> the f6 is when the cd just boots..
<tikka> pain huh lol
<tikka> when its starting the cd
<Paradoxx_jm> aight, i was tryingto remember if it was only during install
<tikka> it says at bottom
<Paradoxx_jm> yep
<tikka> f6 to install scsi raid whatever
<Paradoxx_jm> hopefully i can get the cd today...
<tikka> if u got the iso
<tikka> use k3b from linux
<Paradoxx_jm> get my stuff tomorrow, then when i get my new hd, i'lld just push images there and wipe this one...
<Paradoxx_jm> when i try a ls on /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 it says that there is no such file or directory...
<tikka> try going back a few directorys
<tikka> u might have to look up ur card on the net
<Paradoxx_jm> probably...
<Paradoxx_jm> bt i'm gonna have to do that later....
<Paradoxx_jm> hmm, what video formats does mplayer supper?
<nikkia> Paradoxx_jm: almost all of them
<Paradoxx_jm> what about kaffine?
<nikkia> dunno, never really used kaffeine
<Paradoxx_jm> which comes default with kde
<nikkia> by default on kubuntu, kaffeine won't support much
<nikkia> because of the restricted formats stuff
<Paradoxx_jm> aight
<Paradoxx_jm> damn, i'm tired...
<nikkia> !divx
<ubotu> rumour has it, divx is read http://wiki.ubutnu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about divx support
<nikkia> there, read that
<Paradoxx_jm> damn konqurer sucks bollox...
<tikka> cool where can i get a copy?
<tikka> :D
<Paradoxx_jm> can't wait till firefox 1.5 comes out...
<Paradoxx_jm> *patiently awaits september*
<tikka> is it here yet?
<tikka> is it here yet?
<tikka> are we nearly there yet?
<Paradoxx_jm> oOo v2 needs to come out aswell...
<Paradoxx_jm> lol
<Paradoxx_jm> hey tikka have you ever seen mythtv?
<Paradoxx_jm> the s/w is why i love opensource...
<fromoze> nikkia: the link for !divx is incorrect, ubuntu is mispelled
<nikkia> fromoze: well spotted, thankfully, i didn't set the trigger, so its not me thats stupid :P
<fromoze> :)
<carsten> Moin moin. Is anyone in here selfcompiling KDE on kubuntu?
<tikka_> back
<tikka_> ubuntu
<tikka_> is sexty
<tikka_> it has to be said
<tikka_> considering last installation of linux i did was a stage 1 gentoo..
<tikka_> it makes me feel like exploding with excitement
<tikka_> :D
<tikka_> if anyone cares ;p
<Riggzy_Linux> Jeez, that was weird
<Riggzy_Linux> I added the extra compsite section to my xorg.conf to try out the KDE transparency last night, and OpenGL stopped working
<Riggzy_Linux> just removed it and its fine again
<Riggzy_Linux> ALSA still dosent want to work though
<Riggzy_Linux> Ah there we go ;-)
<nikkia> Riggzy_Linux: umm, yes, opengl is disabled if composite is enabled
<nikkia> there is an option to enable both at the same time, but be prepared for unreliability :P
<Riggzy_Linux> lol
<Riggzy_Linux> The transparency (performancewise) sucked anyway... cant wait to see what KDE4 is gonna be like
<nikkia> unless they get composite+gl a lot more reliable, i don't think i'll care what kde4 looks like if it uses composite, because i really don't need my desktop to just vanish every few minutes :P
<buz> not to mention muuuuuch faster
<nikkia> buz, plasma scares me for that reason
<buz> maybe well have xgl until then
<nikkia> buz, look at how sluggish superkaramba can make your desktop
<Riggzy_Linux> I got that the other day to try out err, KXDock?
<Riggzy_Linux> cant remember lol
<nikkia> and yes, i've read the plasma stuff, i know that the core of plasma won't be python itself, but i can't help thinking 'someone will insist that some essential panel widget will be a python program bound to plasma'
<Riggzy_Linux> I was trying to compile "Wired" (a music production program) the other day, and i was banging my head o nthe desk for hours wondering why it wouldn't compile, and it turns out its a wxWidgets app
<nikkia> afternoon apokryphos 
<apokryphos> ouch, it is afternoon isn't it. Spent some time today and yesterday trying to get evil groupware stuff working
<apokryphos> it was meant to be a complete nightmare in 3.4, but apparently more fixed up in 3.4.1 -- still not really working. Gonna try svn.
<apokryphos> how's LFS going? :)
<nikkia> haven't really needed to, or had time to, do much more recently
<nikkia> had to recompile my kernel a couple of times last night trying to get bluetooth to work, but thats all
<apokryphos> ah yes, the work for those Spaniards
<nikkia> btw, you know my vanishing menus? it was because kdelibs put some stuff in /usr/etc, i had reconfigured it with --sysconfdir=/etc, but apparently that's not where its getting /usr/etc from
<apokryphos> hah
<othernoob> nikkia: do you know the books "algorithm" and "algorithm in C" by sedgewick?
<nikkia> othernoob: nope
<othernoob> :( i could get both for half the price and i don't know what the difference is
<nikkia> apokryphos: do you know any high-street store that sells micro-filters btw?
<apokryphos> nikkia: won't places like Maplin etc. sell it?
<apokryphos> Bulldog gave us a few free and we haven't needed any since, as I recall
<nikkia> apokryphos: no mapline near here really
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> apokryphos: see, bulldog claim to include '1', i need 2
<apokryphos> we got two..
<apokryphos> (at least)
<nikkia> of course, my DSL provider in the US said '1' and included '8' so there may be some flexibility with the usage of '1'
<apokryphos> hah
<nikkia> i'm a little concerned that my modem hasn't arrived yet, tbh
<apokryphos> Dixons, PCWorld only others I can think of, really; or just another random electronic shop. PCworld isn't exactly high street though
<apokryphos> how many days till apparent activation?
<nikkia> 2
<apokryphos> Hm, I actually wouldn't know when they send that -- we requested to not have one
<apokryphos> (this is when they didn't give  it for free)
<nikkia> well, the email said 'shortly' on monday
<apokryphos> I wouldn't be too worried yet, then.
<nikkia> today or tomorrow would have made sense for it being delivered, but no sign yet
<nikkia> don't think it said if it'd be posted or couriered tho
<nikkia> i was quite impressed that the email includes my static IP number...
<nikkia> but i'm not about to start changing my DDNS stuff over yet :)
<nikkia> even more humourously, it includes the static IP as a link to http://[the IP] , well, that's not gonna work is it :P
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> I wonder if the site works properly for anything other than IE now
<nikkia> bulldog's ?
<nikkia> it works ok in firefox, as far as i can tell
<apokryphos> Yeah. I remember I couldn't properly get to some account information without IE
<apokryphos> You can at least login with firefox -- with Konqueror it looks a bit odd and didn't let you, as I recall
<apokryphos> ooo, slightly improved. There's actually enough space to enter my details in now, at least.
<apokryphos> Still can't believe the site transition (to black)
<insanekane> Riddell: any way to update OOo to >= m108 ?
<insanekane> hello apokryphos, nikkia 
<apokryphos> hi insanekane 
<Riddell> insanekane: looks like it's at 1.9.114-1ubuntu3
<insanekane> 114 ?? oh ..
<insanekane> Riddell: im just downloading the source package ... and it says 1.9.72 :/
<insanekane> err
<insanekane> 1.9.79-2
<insanekane> 0ubuntu2
<insanekane> Riddell: which repository should I use to get the 1.9.114 ?
<Riddell> insanekane: breezy
<buz> insanekane: get the tarball from the site and run
<buz> m118 tarball that is
<insanekane> Riddell: has anyone tested with hoary ?
<Riddell> doubt it
<insanekane> buz: the source tarball from site hasv *never* worked for me :)
<buz> oh it does work
<insanekane> buz: well, it doesnt for me
<apokryphos> Riddell: is kubuntu gonna package 3.4.2? 
<insanekane> the source package though, is a breeze :)
<buz> must be something wrong with the way you install it probably
<hussam> insanekane: get openoffice.org 1.9.121 deb from http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/
<Riddell> apokryphos: yep
<buz> hussam's right, that's the easiest way
<insanekane> hussam: is it a deb for ubuntu hoary ?
<insanekane> hussam: does it have a source package ?
<apokryphos> Riddell: cool; how's it going so far? :)
<hussam> it works perfectly
* insanekane needs to patch OOo
<hussam> I donno if it has source as well.
<insanekane> hmm
<insanekane> oh boy ... experiment-with-drastic-effects time
<hussam> why do you need to patch?
<Riddell> apokryphos: kdepim is being evil
<insanekane> hussam: because i have to add functionality thats not in OOo :)
<nikkia> 1.9 has no source per se
<insanekane> indeed
<nikkia> sun only release source when they do a proper release, so 1.1.4 or whatever is the latest 'source' release
<apokryphos> Riddell: funny, I had trouble compiling the svn of it the other day (though I did today and it worked fine). I recall trouble in KNode among other things
<insanekane> yeah yeah whatever :)
<nikkia> they allude to svn on the site, but i think its internal to sun *shrug*
<Riddell> there must be source else nobody could make packageS
<insanekane> there are only milestone sources
<hussam> insanekane: http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/build/Sources/OOo_SRC680_m121_source.tar.gz
<antrix> quick question, which package is kwrite in?
<Riddell> antrix: kate
<Riddell> antrix: it doesn't show in the menu
<antrix> Riddell: why so? kate is too bulky for most tasks. kwrite is perfect
<hussam> insanekane: that's  the source code
<apokryphos> antrix: kate is certainly superior (more developed) than kwrite. Funny, I always saw kate still as more light-weight
<apokryphos> might be because of the female name :|
<apokryphos> Anyhow, it's not that kwrite doesn't exist -- it's that it's not in the menu by default (you can add it). 
<antrix> apokryphos: true superior when it comes to coding. but just to read README, or to take notes.. too much. what with its tabs, etc
<supernix> hussam: someone told me that your trying to compile FireFox for KDE hows that going ?
<apokryphos> antrix: its tabs? They aren't on by default. Kate is quicker starting up, though, so I'd easily prefer it for READMEs
<hussam> supernix: yeah it didn't work. the last time it worked was in February. but not since then. sorry
<apokryphos> (though I'd probably use cat over both)
<supernix> ty just wondering
<supernix> :D
<antrix> apokryphos: The ones one the left.. 
<antrix> apokryphos: kate faster than kwrite?! 
<apokryphos> They're not tabs
<apokryphos> kate is *much* faster, yes. =)
<antrix> yes, not exactly tabs.. but you get the idea 
<antrix> infact, i think its called IDEAL mode or something
<apokryphos> I do -- you can hide those easily, so not sure what your beef with them would be
<apokryphos> works good when you have many documents open, but it needn't be there if you don't want it ot
<apokryphos> *to
<antrix> ok.. not to sound too gnomish.. but kate is more than I need :) Extra menus, extra toolbar buttons
<apokryphos> Riddell: just checking kubuntu-defaults, want to re-add my praise for kget :P. Regardless of other things I said, ktorrent will likely be integrated into it soon, which will -- needless to say -- be popular
<apokryphos> antrix: yes, very gnomish ;-). Try kedit
<Riddell> kget is a usability nightmare
<antrix> apokryphs: no! me loves kwrite :-D
<apokryphos> Riddell: true, but its features can't be easily ignored. Easily beats konqueror's handling of downloads
<Riddell> antrix: sudo sed -i s/Hidden=true//  /usr/share/applications/kde/kwrite.desktop
<antrix> apokryphos: thanks! was just creating a new kmenu entry
<apokryphos> antrix: thank Riddell :)
<antrix> oops.. yeah, thanks Riddell :)
* apokryphos wonders if people use black background for their terminal
<insanekane> no no ... i need the deb sources
<dell500> is it possible to get a 277V to work on a 120V socket??
<insanekane> dell500: sure as hell not :)
<antrix> apokryphos: black background meaning like a wallpaper or just black color?
<insanekane> well, it depends
<insanekane> if its a heater or something, then probably it would work, less effectively though
<insanekane> i really doubt an electronic equipment would work tho
<apokryphos> antrix: just black background for terminal
<antrix> i use "White on Black" schema
<apokryphos> antrix: is your desktop background black?
<insanekane> hussam: deb source ?
<dell500> insanekane, so there is no way of making it work??
<dell500> what about a converter?
<insanekane> dell500: adapters probably exist
<dell500> i'll go by radioshack and ask them after work
<apokryphos> Seems a little odd to me for kde/kubuntu to have a black background for it by default; not in harmony with the rest of the DE
<insanekane> anyway 277V seems funny ... 
<antrix> don't travel adapters do just that.. voltage up/down
<apokryphos> really sticks out
<insanekane> yep travel adapters do that
<hussam> insanekane: I don't think its deb source
<dell500> 277V, 60Hz, 1.7AMPS
<insanekane> hussam: it isnt
<insanekane> dell500: seems non-standard ... but maybe radioshack will have something
<dell500> antrix, that's what i thought, i'll try radioshack though
<dell500> thanks
<dell500> peace
<antrix> apokryphos: speaking of terminal defaults.. i don't understand why kubuntu changed Konsole's default tab location to top instead of bottom
<nikkia> insanekane: 277V is an 'industrial' voltage
<insanekane> nikkia: oh right :)
<nikkia> 60Hz at 277V seems unusual tho
<nikkia> unless its a US industrial rating, i dunno
<apokryphos> antrix: maybe to be more like Konqueror? Though not like Konversation
<apokryphos> where to have it in theory is actually a tough call, I think. Normal text-typing begins at the top of the konsole, but the more you do the lower you'll be...
<nikkia> dell500: what kind of plug does it have?
<antrix> apokryphos: chat clients, irc clients, terminals.. the last text generated is at the bottom.. that's where tabs should be
<Riddell> antrix: my thinking is that it's more like konqueror
<apokryphos> antrix: sure, but text in a terminal starts at the top. 
<antrix> apokryphos: Use case: I am working on three sessions.. one in each tab of a konsole window. 
<apokryphos> I think you could argue either way though; I'd probably prefer it at the bottom, though I removed it altogether
<apokryphos> The black background is more puzzling ;-)
<apokryphos> tradition, I guess.
<antrix> Done some work... all tabs have text. now switching between tabs.. i look up at the tab, change .. look down to the last text.. no wrong tab.. look up again..
<nikkia> apokryphos: black on white for a shell == evil
<apokryphos> nikkia: useless tradition :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: not so
<insanekane> nikkia: you are *so* opinionated .. :P
<antrix> nikkia: more than evil, it hurts my eyes :(
<apokryphos> antrix: yeah, good point.
<nikkia> apokryphos: lots of things assume white on black when dealing with colours, the default 'dircolors' for example :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: it's seriously in disharmony with the rest of kde -- I would guess konsole to not be a kde app altogether on first appearance
<nikkia> apokryphos: a *console* app is seriously in disharmony with the rest of KDE anyway
<antrix> no! that's heresy! :p
<apokryphos> nikkia: that could just as easily be an argument for konsole using different dircolors
<apokryphos> nikkia: I don't think it is; KDE's main aim isn't user-friendliness or the abomination of the console
<nikkia> apokryphos: the linux console is white on black, ergo, it makes sense that konsole should be white on black too, anything else is just going to get changed within 2-3 seconds here :P
<antrix> apokryphos: I don't think aaron seigo will like that comment on user friendliness ;)
<antrix> nikkia: agree 
<nikkia> apokryphos: if it was called kterm, i might agree that black on white is an ok default, but its not :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: That's no different to an argument for useless tradition :P
<apokryphos> antrix: I think he would =)
<apokryphos> antrix: usability and user-friendliness are good, to an extent. Needless to say, it's not KDE's main aim, else many things would be different. 
<apokryphos> It is, of course, *one* of its aims
<nikkia> apokryphos: btw, as for useless traditions, i'd personally rather see amber on black :P
<apokryphos> :P
<nikkia> whenever i had to work with vt320s i'd fight for the last remaining amber-screen :)
<antrix> I like peach on black... pleasing to the eye
* apokryphos needs to go help with something -- be back soon.
<nikkia> i always found amber hurt my eyes less than the white or green screen '320s
<nikkia> altho if it was a '240, it didn't really matter what colour it was, it was going to hurt my eyes anyway :)
<antrix> nikkia: umm.. what 320 240 are u talking about? 
<nikkia> antrix, DEC VT320/VT240
<nikkia> text terminals
<antrix> oh okay
<nikkia> well, not quite true, the '240 had 'SIXEL' graphics
<nikkia> which was basically 320x240 or so raster graphics transmitted using ASCII
<antrix> ascii art :)
<neoxxx> hi
<nikkia> unfortunately, that graphics requirement meant that the '240 had the worst display of any of the VTs, and would hurt your eyes badly, especially if it was more than a few years old and the screen would 'whine' at  you at about 26KHz
<neoxxx> does anybody know why do i get this error when i want to apt-get update W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv? pls help
<antrix> ha ha. would the whining increase when doing a big compile? ;)
<nikkia> antrix, no, why would it?
<nikkia> antrix, VTs are 'dumb' terminals, the machine doing the compiling was at the other end of the building :P
<antrix> lol
<nikkia> or, more usually, in my case, 'machines'
<nikkia> as my '240 and '320 were connected to a cluter of about 50 VMS machines
<nikkia> cluster
<antrix> when was this?
<nikkia> antrix: '92
<Riggzy> Hmm, an app is trying to open an MP3, and this pops up in a terminal
<Riggzy> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, rate=(int)44100, channels=(int)2
<antrix> nikkia, i think that was about the time our school replaced green terminals with svga - greyscale monitors
<nikkia> antrix: perhaps, but you can't really compare a cluster of 50 machines with a couple of early 90s PCs :P
* Riggzy remembers the Acron computers ;-)
<Riggzy> Acorn*
* apokryphos is back
<antrix> nikkia, enough for learning LOGO and Basic :p
<antrix> riggzy, which app?
<Riggzy> PyMusique
<Riggzy> it isn't urgent, its just that I have no credit so I thoghut I'd waste time by listening to the preview ;-)
<antrix> doesn't pymusique use gstreamer foo ?
<Riggzy> Te be honest i have no idea
<antrix> try installing gstreaming-mad
<antrix> *gstreamer-mad
<Riggzy> ok
<nikkia> antrix, my cluster was where we developed the software that controls about 60-70% of the nuclear reactors on the planet, around 90% of the pharma. plants, and around 90% of the chemical plants :P
<antrix> nikkia, some OS or what? 
<nikkia> antrix: no, process control software
<antrix> nikkia, aah.. boring :p
<nikkia> antrix, *shrug* one morning of that job was the most high-pressure and most intense i've ever experienced while programming...
<nikkia> antrix, i had a 20 minute window to test my code on a real live power station
<apokryphos> dstats
<apokryphos> !dstats
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on hoary... 16270 packages, 1437 maintainers, 31005 MB installed size, 9820 MB compressed size.
<apokryphos> a lot more maintainers than I thought
<antrix> wow.. is that like all the debian maintainers?
<apokryphos> all the Ubuntu maintainers; just over 100 shy of Debian's :|
<antrix> nikkia, cool! it worked i suppose. 
<antrix> nikkia, u lived to tell the tale :)
<nikkia> antrix: worked perfectly, only took me about 10 minutes to run thru my test suite
<nikkia> antrix, which was quite impressive really, for a mix of Fortran and MACRO32 code :)
<nikkia> antrix: i'd have lived to tell the tale anyway, the power plant in question was a couple of hundred miles away :)
<antrix> nikkia, i haven't even heard of macro32.. 
<nikkia> antrix: basically, DEC assembler, although it isn't quite a traditional asm, as some instructions are virtual and get translated to a handful of instructions depending on the target CPU
<antrix> ok
<antrix> ok.. logging off. good nite all
<Riggzy> Installing gstreamer mad didn't work... PyMusique still won't play samples (it downloads them though)
<_martin> hello
<_martin> #kubuntu_nl
* nikkia does a double take on aseigo's old nick
<nikkia> lets just say, it didn't look like an 'x' and a 'n' in the funny cyan irssi uses :P
<aseigo> nikkia: heh.. what did i look like exactly? =P
<nikkia> aseigo: 'aseigo_whore'
<aseigo> ah., and yet that might've been just as accurate.
<aseigo> =P
<nikkia> i couldn't decide which side of the equation it was on tho :P
<nikkia> i did ponder if thats how KDE gets their funding.... :P
* dooglio continues to use kunbuntu blissfully
<dooglio> i was using my wife's mac last night
<dooglio> i was glad to get back to my kunbuntu box
<Paradoxx> hehe
<dooglio> the only problem was I kept hitting ALT instead of CTRL
<dooglio> with apple, everything is an APPLE key
<Paradoxx> yep
<troy> hey folks, seems like a silly question, but how do I make a copy of my hard disk from one disk to another without messing up symlinks, recursion, etc?
<troy> should I just use tar, then untar?
<sproingie> tar -p
<troy> will that catch the .hidden stuff too?
<nikkia> troy, back in the old days, i always used to use tar cpf - / | (cd /mnt ; tar xpf -)
<troy> I'll try that... thanks
<nikkia> troy, as for catching the .hidden stuff, generally thats not going to be a problem, .files aren't 'special' in any real sense as far as most of unix is concerned, the only places they're special, is with ls, and * expansion
<troy> well, I was doing something wrong, I did cd /; tar cvf something.tar * 
<troy> thus it was missing .dev, but catching all other .hidden stuff
<troy> should not haev used the wildcard there
<znh> Hi there, does anyone know what package contain the kde-headers
<insanekane> hey nikkia did you fix that java bug ? i would like to know the fix ...
<nikkia> insanekane: erm, it just 'started working' after a few runs thru the debugger *shrug*
<apokryphos> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: (The K Desktop Environment (development files)), section universe/kde, is extra. Version: 5:42ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<apokryphos> znh: that one
* znh hugs apokryphos: 
<nikkia> troy, yeah, its best to specify the directory name, rather than a wildcard, when you want to do something like that
<insanekane> nikkia: :P
<troy> nikkia: live and learn ;)
<znh> apokryphos: It's not in the reps
<nikkia> troy, for example, to back up your home dir, its better to do 'tar zcvf /tmp/backup.tar.gz $HOME' rather than using wildcards
<apokryphos> znh: as the search shows, it is :). You likely don't have Universe/Multiverse enabled, see:
<nikkia> troy '.' works as well
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<znh> apokryphos: ah I see; will do
<nikkia> troy, if for any reason you *need* to use a wildcard (eg, an app that doesn't support recursing properly) you CAN work out a wildcard pattern to match all of the files, but it is a bit scary :)
<znh> argh it's around the 70 meg..
<troy> wouldn't be too hard with normal regular expressions
<apokryphos> znh: well, it is all the kde headers, yeah. :)
<nikkia> troy, iirc it ends up being something like {.[^.] *,}* or something
<znh> hope it's worth for kopete
<znh> gaim is awesome but hell.. it's buggy :'(
<troy> something seems amiss with 70MB of headers... 
<nikkia> yeah, that does the trick it seems
<jjesse> question, i am using smb4k and getting a notification about smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user
<znh> troy: to be honest, i'm on Hoary, #ubuntu said they would know were I could get the kde headefrs
<apokryphos> znh: not just for kopete; if you want to compile any other kde stuff (any other progs), you'll likely need them
<jjesse> any help on that?
<troy> znh: you shouldn't need to compile it though, since there's already packages for it
<nikkia> apokryphos: btw, weirdness of weirdness...
<apokryphos> ah, official backports have been launched
<apokryphos> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<nikkia> apokryphos: you remember me complaining about my linksys crashing much...
<apokryphos> nikkia: vaguely, yup.
<znh> troy: I need to compile kopete due the current binary version does not contain the msn fix
<nikkia> apokryphos: i went to the UK site, and they have a later firmware version, with an older date, than the firmware i was using from the US site
<troy> oh right, bloody MSN :P
<nikkia> ie, 5.10.13 from may, vs 5.10.02 from june *shrug*
<znh> yea
<znh> and that stupid gaim gives reading errors
<znh> and why? it doesn't tell me..
<apokryphos> nikkia: firmware is great =). I really hope iRiver does some decent updates
<nikkia> apokryphos: too early to say yet if it fixes anything, and the changelog was 404'ed :)
<troy> znh: did you try to kubuntu packages using the sources from http://kubuntu.org/ -- kde 3.4.1 is there (instead of 3.4.0 in hoary)
<apokryphos> nikkia: heh
<apokryphos> troy: probably best to wait for tomorrow, if downloading is an issue. KDE 3.4.2 is gonna be out
<troy> ah, cool
* nikkia stares at her freshly compiled 3.4.1, stares at apokryphos  and grumbles
<apokryphos> nikkia: sources are released today, too, actually ;-)
<znh> why would you compile it if there's a binary?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i know... i know
<nikkia> znh, i'm not using a distro
<znh> ah woot
<nikkia> apokryphos: i didn't wipe the build dirs, so i might be able to get away with using the deltas, if they're uploaded
<apokryphos> was gonna compile kontact but hopefully it'll all be fine in tomorrow's 3.4.2
<troy> wow, there's a 512MB file in /proc/kcore ... when'd that get there...
<nikkia> apokryphos: hmm, i don't see 3.4.2 on there
<apokryphos> nikkia: I don't think it's been anounced yet -- sometime today though.
<nikkia> oh
<nikkia> silly non-europeans :P
<znh> :-D
<apokryphos> nikkia: KDE is European-based, though. You seen the map of developers/contributors/
<nikkia> *today* is nearly over, as far as i'm concerned :)
<znh> to be honest, i'm half european, and half canadean
<nikkia> apokryphos: i know, but obviously they're working to non-european timing :P
<znh> dinner
<apokryphos> it's planned for today... it should go through. We'll see, I guess.
<troy> znh: so what timezone is that? the Azores? :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: unless they're pulling the kind of word games i use on project deadlines
<apokryphos> Devs got packages 2 weeks ago though, didn't they? I dunno...
<nikkia> 'look, i released it at 23:59!!'
<apokryphos> hehe
<nikkia> 'GMT+11:30 time...' :)
<apokryphos> More Germans in it than anything else, I believe.
* apokryphos looks for the contributor map
<troy> worldwide.kde.org iirc
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> ubotu: kdecontributors is at http://worldwide.kde.org/
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<apokryphos> they've recently combined it in with Google maps, which is super cool
<troy> ubotu: blootbot?
<ubotu> from memory, blootbot is see ubotu.
<apokryphos> troy: yup
<nikkia> apokryphos: so now you can stalk the developer of your favourite/least-favourite package with ease ?
<troy> just seeing what was powering it
<apokryphos> nikkia: precisely! You can get instructions on how to drive there etc
<troy> I used to be on that map, during the kde 2 era... having committed anything since 2.x though so I'm not on the most recent version(s)
<apokryphos> troy: cool, what did you work on?
<troy> just bits and pieces... for example, I put the tabs on the bottom of ksirc instead of the top... single line of code, but stuck
<apokryphos> ah, nice.
<troy> a lot of the things I did have been superceded by now
<troy> I had managed to make konq transparent, but it introduced a memory leak that I could never track down, so never committed it
<troy> few other things
<troy> for the last few years though I've been busy
<troy> so no kde work
* troy wonders if he still has CVS access
<troy> probably got tanked for having an old email addy on file + bouncing
<hon> I'm trying yo get inkscape 0.42 and it complains about gdkmm-2.4 ; and I couldn't find it in google
<hon> does anybody know what is it?
<hon> or is it part of gtkmm-2.4?
<nikkia> hon, yes
<nikkia> gtkmm are the C++ bindings for gtk, and gdkmm are the C++ bindings for gdk, they go hand in hand
<douglas> I can't seem to get java and flash working in conqueror, any advice?
<hon> nikkia: so I can't figure out what package I lack
<hon> I have gtkmm installed already
<hon> but when I try to configure inkscape-0.42 it nags about gdkmm-2.4
<hon> I have /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.so.1 actually
<fromoze> Hi, is evms used by defaults on kubuntu?
<fromoze> I haven't configure lvm or raid, can I quit evms from the init sequence?
<fromoze> s/quit/remove
<troy> in grub, what does the first SATA drive get reported as?
<nikkia> hon, is there a gtkmm-dev package?
<hon> yes but not installed, 
<nikkia> hon, *cough*, try installing it :)
<hon> thanks nikkia :)
<Almindor> is anything special required to get dmixing right with kubuntu?
<McScruff> lo, does anyone know of an app to get widgets on linux?
<aseigo> McScruff: widgets?
<McScruff> like the osx thing
<aseigo> oh ... superkaramba
<McScruff> but they sit on the desktop
<McScruff> i wanna press a button so they come ontop then press again to hide them
<aseigo> http://netdragon.sf.net
<aseigo> yeah, superkaramba doesn't have that currently
<aseigo> plasma will, however, but that's coming with kde4
<jpowers> McScruff: you could map a button to "show/hide desktop"
<Jwir3> hello.  I want to update my nvidia drivers in kubuntu, but it is asking me for the kernel sources (I am using the 2.6.10 kernel).  I need to install it, but the sources I have listed in apt (I have the universe sources enabled) only show up to 2.4.27.  How can I install (as a package, preferably) the 2.6.10 kernel source?
<sproingie> Jwir3: get linux-source, not kernel-source
<Jwir3> ah, ok, whoops
<Jwir3> thanks
<sproingie> that one always gets me too
<frank> Jwir3: wait a sec
<Jwir3> frank: k
<sproingie> probably just need the headers actually.  not sure what those are
<sproingie> linux-headers probably
<frank> Jwir3: you need to completely uninstall the ubuntu nvidia drivers before (completely uninstall in synaptic) to get rid of /etc/init.d/nvidia-glx
<frank> Jwir3: if you don't do that, that script will break the official nvidia drivers when you reboot
<Jwir3> frank:  I don't seem to have that in my /etc/init.d/ directory
<frank> Jwir3: did you ever install the nvidia drivers with synaptic / apt-get?
<Jwir3> frank: no, this is a fresh install of kubuntu, I was going to get the drivers straight from the source
<frank> ok, then there should be no problem!
<Jwir3> frank: yeah, the nvidia drivers are clumsy to install
<Jwir3> frank: they need me to kill X (which was expected), but then request the kernel source
<Jwir3> so I'll download them, and see how it works after that
<frank> Jwir3: because of the modules you need to compile
<Jwir3> ah ok
<sproingie> the ati drivers are fairly painless to install ... of course using 'em can be a different matter
<frank> Jwir3: you need a compiler as well
<ray_> ati drivers work great for me
<ray_> in gnome not in kde for some reason
<Jwir3> I had one other question - how do I get things to start with kde?  I want a daemon called hotkeys to start, but it freezes X when I login if I put it in my .Xsession file
<sproingie> they work fine for me too, but for a limited scope
<sproingie> i can forget about ever getting compose working in X for example
<frank> Jwir3: I'm not sure
<ray_> sproingie, what do you mean by limited scope?
<Jwir3> frank: ah ok.  Thought I'd ask just to see if anyone knew
<sproingie> or upgrading kernels .. tho i lay most of the blame for that on linux itself
<Jwir3> frank: thanks for the tips about the kernel, though.  I appreciate it greatly!
<sproingie> they gratuitously rearranged the API in a kernel PATCH version yet again
<sproingie> good old linux release engineering
<sproingie> i guess there are no patchlevels for linux.  or even anything like a minor point-release
<sproingie> everything's a potential break-everything release
<ray_> mplayer is choppy.....anybody know why?
<insanekane> Jwir3: you need to use the auto start folder
<insanekane> Jwir3: i dont remember the details .. i believe its available in the KDE docs
<Jwir3> insanekane: thanks
<equex> how does the KMenu actually work ? does it have an internal list over installed apps, and then uses applications-kmenuedit.menu as a "filter" to produce the final menu structure ? 
<equex> i was wondering, because a fresh Kubuntu install has no applications-kmenuedit.menu, but it appears it is not safe to delete it when it has been first created
<equex> i need to know, because i need to find a safe way to edit the menu (Keditmenu fails too much)
<ray_> is there a way to configure mozilla-mplayer?
<teprrr> hmm, what package I need to install to get gstreamer's .pc file?
<frank> equex: you mean it doesn't work when you right click -> edit menu
<equex> frank, yes but after i have installed a certain number of apps, weird things start to happen when i edit the meny
<equex> entire submenus disappear etc
<equex> missing items
<frank> equex: ok I never had a problem
<frank> equex: you can update to kde 3.4.1, I don't know if it fixes that problem
<ray_> i fixed the choppyness in mplayer by switching the sound source to oss....how can i do this in the mplayer plugin?
<equex> alright frank 
<frank> ray_: that's the firefox plugin? its pretty unstable.
<ray_> frank, yeah......are there any alternatives?
<frank> ray_: try the MediaPlayerConnectivity extension. Thats what I use now and I like it. It opens up embedded video in external players all the time though, but firefox never crashes at least
<ray_> frank, yeah i usually just open external players.....but some sites you cant.....is this something i can apt?
<frank> ray_: its just a firefox extension. In tools->extensions->get extensions
<ray_> frank, thanks man...
<frank> np
<ray_> frank, WORKS GREAT!!!!!!!!
<frank> glad you like it!
<ray_> anybody know where i can get the DirectShow codec wmvdmod.dll?
<frank> in w32codecs
<ray_> frank, i have them and the video plays fine......but it still gives me the error
<frank> which player?
<ray_> oops.... i guess i didnt install the codecs........der
<ray_> weird that the vids still played even though it was wmv format
<frank> ray_: ffmpeg maybe can do it too
<frank> w32codecs is in backports
<ray_> frank, ahhh
<ray_> frank, yeah im getting it now
<frank> the only problem I found is that sound stutters in wmv9 streaming video even with w32codecs
<jeffbrown> anyone have any particular brand recommendation for a usb flash drive likely to work with kubunto on my compaq laptop?
<frank> jeffbrown: I really don't have experience with flash drives, but they should all work exactly the same as usb mass storage devices
<jeffbrown> latest version of kubuntu has support for usb mass storage devices?
<Sputn1k> how to fix it: XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool?
<frank> Sputn1k: I saw that today! what are you compiling?
<Sputn1k> gimp
<frank> you need libxml-parser-perl
<Sputn1k> are u sure?
<frank> pretty sure, anyways installing it can't hurt
<kosmo> Hello everybody! My kate is not working anymore. Does anybody have similar experiences? Thx
<frank> maybe it crashed
<kosmo> Thats what it says when I am trying to start it...
<frank> try to kill it in KSysGuard
<kosmo> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<frank> did you try to sudo kate? that doesn;t work
<qbit> jeffbrown: in my particular situation the stock kubuntu kernel didn't allow my digital camera to work as a mass storage usb, but when I upgraded the kernel to 2.6.10-5-k7 it magically began working
<frank> you need to kdesu kate
<kosmo> frank: Thx now I can start it again. Hopefully this was just a coincidence, it happened the second time...
<frank> ok
<kosmo> Damn, when I type 'sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list' comes the following error message:
<frank> kosmo: read my last few messages...
<kosmo> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kosmo" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kosmo> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<kosmo> frank: Ah, no I understand! Just once kdesu kate ? or each time?
<kosmo> no=now
<frank> for a kde app, use kdesu instead of sudo everytime
<buz> for any graphical app, use kdesu ;)
<kosmo> frank: Ok, Thank you, I will. But why, just curious?
<buz> cause kdesu will fix up certain things related to X before invoking the app
<frank> I don't really know.
<buz> if you do it with su, the app wont be able to connect to the X server
<kosmo> Ok, Thank you folks!
<[GABRI] > any people have cpufreq?
<ztonzy> hmm, is there any ad-block for konqueror ?
<ztonzy> as for say flash ads
<manuel_> hi! is there a way to make smb4k mount shares as cifs and not as smbfs???
<Jeezis> hrm, anyone in here that knows how to compile a .c file into a .so file?
<manuel_> hi! is there a way to make smb4k mount shares as cifs and not as smbfs???
<_ben> Anybody have experience with wireless on kubuntu? (ipw2200onThinkPad T43)
<_ben> I've got it working sometimes, but it seems if I have ethernet plugged in, only my eth0 (wired) works
<_ben> But if I boot up without a wired connection, the wireless works, but I can't enable the wired adapter
<ztonzy> hmmm
<Jeezis> hrm, anyone in here that knows how to compile a .c file into a .so file?
<Blissex> Jeezis: probably.
<kosmo> Does anybody use SMB4K?
<kosmo> Th point is: I can only mount when I start the program with kdesu/sudo??
<Jwir3> Jeezis: You need to compile it with the -shared option:
<Jwir3> Jeezis: gcc -o somelib.so -shared -Wall -static -I<include path> ... <source files>
<Jwir3> you probably don't need the -static, but that's how I compile
<Jwir3> Jeezis: I would check the manpage of gcc to see what options you really need.  Most of them can be put in a makefile
<Jeezis> hmmm, where in gods name would i find the "gaim.pc" file?
<Jeezis> in other words, where is gaim installed to if i install it via synaptic
<Blissex> Jeezis: 'dpkg -S gaim.pc' or if you have installed it, 'dlocate gaim.pc'
<Jeezis> oh ok thanks :)
<Jeezis> the "find lost folders/files" thing in kubuntu is worthless
<ralph1> hi all
<jjesse> hiya ralph1
<ralph1> jjesse: hi
<nikkia> tch!
<_sam> kubuntu is great
<mitsuhiko> moin guys
<brosio>  is better xfs or ext3 ?
<mitsuhiko> http://www.ubuntu-de.org/download.php?id=11 <== can someone reproduce?
<chx> hi. I get Jul 27 23:49:08 IP-62-93 dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 213.46.246.102 port 67 messages in syslog, but can't find bootp in guarddog. Do i need a user defined protocol for this?
<Curalton> mitsuhiko: charset missing or some strange win-foo-1234 charset
<mitsuhiko> Curalton: utf-8
<mitsuhiko> Curalton: http://www.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/sonstige_software:office:kontact:konten_einrichten
<mitsuhiko> fucking problem
<mitsuhiko> nobody else has it?
<Curalton> ah, there should be an arrow ->
<Curalton> seems some font face is missing
<Curalton> mitsuhiko: oh, it works in opera but not in konqueror, indeed
<mitsuhiko> Curalton: does it work on your kde setup?
<mitsuhiko> Curalton: hm. seems to be a kde bug
<mitsuhiko> unicode not working
<Curalton> no
<Curalton> its not even unicode, its just &rarr;
<mitsuhiko> Curalton: jep. but no unicode is working
<Curalton> mitsuhiko: yes it is. the a umlaut works. in the html source its utf8
<mitsuhiko> Curalton: i konow
<mitsuhiko> arr
<mitsuhiko> know
<mitsuhiko> umlauts are working
<mitsuhiko> same for some other special chars like ~
<mitsuhiko> strange: http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/
<Curalton> so its just a missing html escape, tell them in #konqueror :)
<mitsuhiko> Curalton: mom
<sorush20> hi guys... how are.. all.. 
<othernoob> missing words?
<mitsuhiko> Curalton: http://www.active-4.com/
<mitsuhiko> on the left side should appear unicode symbols
#kubuntu 2005-08-02
<Curalton> not here
<Curalton> yes, on hover they do appear
<Curalton> "not here" @ "missing words"
<mitsuhiko> Curalton: i only see strange symbols
<sorush20> lol... not very chatty are we...hmmmm... just one questions... is there an open source program that backs up to DVDS and CDRW.... 
<mitsuhiko> they sould be japanese signs
<othernoob> sorush20: i already told you, k3b
<Curalton> errr, yes. in konqueror indeed. works in opera mitsuhiko 
<othernoob> sorush20: or just use cli cdrecord 
<stibby> in kopete how do i allow chat invitations?
<Curalton> mitsuhiko: also the webservers header "Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8" is correct, so file a konqueror bug :)
<mitsuhiko> hm. the problem only exists in handling linked css files
<mitsuhiko> look here: http://www.active-4.com/unicode.html
<Curalton> uh, ok. im no html/css coder :)
* mitsuhiko is looking for a konqueror devel channel
<cs378> hello
<mitsuhiko> hi
<cs378> anyone kno a good wifi application
<mitsuhiko> Curalton: http://www.nwlink.com/~cheeth/bugs/unicode_test.html
<mitsuhiko> you were right
<mitsuhiko> its a damn konqueror bug
<Jeezis> ok, how do i compile a .c file into a .so file?
<malbicho> hola a todos
<cartel_> hi guys 
<cartel_> does breezy have kde 3.5 testing?
<malbicho> necesito ayuda con quanta
<frank> malbicho: for spanish, check out #ubuntu-es
<frank> (spanish, right?)
<malbicho> sorry
<malbicho> it is kubuntu-es, I love KDE
<malbicho> ok, bye
<McScruff> i mounted an iso into a folder, unmounted it but the files stayed in there and i cant delete them
<McScruff> Read-only file system
<McScruff> help
<|rockinnerd|> McScruff, type mount
<torz> hi, I'm running Kubuntu on AMD64 3000+ 2.0GHz but proc tells me its 1GHz...
<McScruff> yep
<McScruff> its still on that list
<|rockinnerd|> well, try umounting it as root, then remounting it with -o rw
<McScruff> mcscruff@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /home/mcscruff/c-keysvc1.iso /home/mcscruff/iso
<McScruff> umount: /home/mcscruff/iso: device is busy
<torz> hi, I'm running Kubuntu on AMD64 3000+ 2.0GHz but proc tells me its 1GHz...
<|rockinnerd|> McScruff, cd to a dir other than /home
<|rockinnerd|> than do it
<|rockinnerd|> like cd /bin ; umount /home/mcscruff/iso
<McScruff> busy still
<McScruff> and i dont have it open in any window
<|rockinnerd|> uh...
<McScruff> its crazy
<othernoob> then try umount -f 
<|rockinnerd|> sudo fuser -k yourisomountpoint
<McScruff> what will that do
<|rockinnerd|> fuser will kill any process that's accessing that mountpoint
<|rockinnerd|> umount -f forces the umount
<McScruff> yey
<McScruff> mcscruff@ubuntu:~$ sudo fuser -k /home/mcscruff/iso
<McScruff> /home/mcscruff/iso:   9025
<McScruff> then it unmounted fine
<McScruff> ty
<McScruff> what is 9025?
<|rockinnerd|> process number
<othernoob> its pid
<|rockinnerd|> if you have to ask u prob don't wanna know
<|rockinnerd|> ps aux shows all of the processes running on your computer, starting with /sbin/init, and all of their pids
<|rockinnerd|> you know what's a fun way to cause a linux kernel panic? append init=/bin/sh to your kernel line in grub or lilo, reboot, then type exit at the shell prompt.  Fun stuff :)
<othernoob> mmh, why does kaffeine keep running, even though it was closed a long time ago..
<|rockinnerd|> killall -TERM kaffeine
<othernoob> i know that
<McScruff> ok new mounting iso problem
<othernoob> i'm just wondering why it still appears in ps aux, even though i closed it like 2 hours ago..
<|rockinnerd|> what is it McScruff 
<McScruff> gone to mount a new iso and it says mount: Not a directory
<McScruff> mcscruff@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount *.iso /home/mcscruff/iso
<McScruff> mount: px-bhd.iso is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<McScruff> mcscruff@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount *.iso /home/mcscruff/iso -o loop
<McScruff> mount: Not a directory
<McScruff> mcscruff@ubuntu:~$     
<|rockinnerd|> try it one at a time
<McScruff> try what 1 at a time?
<McScruff> oo i know why
<|rockinnerd|> mounting the isos
<McScruff> there is only 1
<McScruff> i know why its not working
<McScruff> it wont be able to extract them
<Curalton> i usually do "mount -t iso9660 -o loop some.iso /empty/dir"
<blackbird-fly> i install kubuntu in ubuntu hoary and my k button menu are all disorganized in program menu not like when you install kde on other distributions, i think gnome messed it up how to fix it please?
<pax> blackbird-fly: you can set it up the way you like via kmenuedit
<testmad> !kde
<testmad> what is addy for kde upgrade?
<crimsun> testmad: referenced in the topic
<testmad> i'm using irssi and cannot see full topic
<blackbird-fly> pax, thanks
<testmad> can someone just copy and paste it for me?
<apokryphos> testmad: can you just type /topic
<testmad> thx
<sorush20> anyone here know how to install KDA
<sorush20> anyone here know how to install KDAR, back up utility
<l-i-l> Hello, I have a problem with setup in egroupware
<l-i-l> I think I need to turn globals on in php.ini but its read only & I can't change permissions
<pax> sorush20: http://kdar.sourceforge.net/kdar-html-docs/compilation-and-installation.html
<l-i-l> Can anyone help?
<blackbird-fly> if i'm switching a user with ubuntu over to kubuntu, in addition to adding the hoary-kde-341 source listed in the topic, are there other sources to add from kubuntu.org too?
<crimsun> possibly the koffice one if you want it
<blackbird-fly> crimsun, thanks
<dutch> evening crimsun :)
<crimsun> evening dutch 
<l-i-l> Can anyone help me with the php.ini?
<sorush20> pax, thanks for the tip.... I have been there.. and I can't resolve the problem.... I thinks its because ./configure can't find the KDE folder... I have pasted in the flood
<pax> egroupware channel seems active.
<testmad> what is option for dist upgrade
<testmad> is it apt-get -u dist?
<l-i-l> Yeah, but most linux I would have root access to, I doubt its a egroupware issue.
<pax> sorush20: ./configure --help should tell you ho how to prefix
<testmad> apokryphos: how do i update the distro?
<sorush20> anyone here using kdar
<apokryphos> testmad: did you add the new repositories? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will update all your KDE stuff
<testmad> yes
<testmad> but i need to do the distro upgrade first
<pax> l-i-l: I lost you, you want to run something as root?
<apokryphos> testmad: are you coming from Warty?
<testmad> no
<apokryphos> then you don't need to do it
<testmad> this is fresh install
<apokryphos> testmad: sudo apt-get upgrade will upgrade all packages that it can; and just for kubuntu  stuff: kubuntu-desktop
<testmad> ok thx
<Kovecses> hello
<weridcreep> hello
<weridcreep> how do i install my webcam
<sorush20> Guys I keep getting this error... can someone help... it happens when I try to ./configure a package.... here is the error..   I posted it in the flood...... checking for KDE... configure: error:
<sorush20> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<sorush20> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<frank> sorush20: you need some kde-dev packages
<frank> install kdebase-dev 
<sorush20> thank you frank... hope it works... 
<sorush20> frank
<frank> yeah?
<weridcreep> what kernel does ubuntu use
<sorush20> there is a problem... I get this after I make, then make install... .the configuration was good... its in the flood
<sorush20> I think its 2.6
<frank> weridcreep: 2.6.10
<weridcreep> is the newest 
<sorush20> does anyone know if Ubuntu is going to incorporate SElinux
<sorush20> i.e. Sexy, Easy Linux
<frank> sorush20: I don't know
<frank> lol
<sorush20> Sick Egg Linux
<weridcreep> what is SELinux?
<sorush20> Silly Egg Linux
<frank> not sure.. Secure something
<sorush20> its actually ,,, Security Enhanced Linux, 
<sorush20> developed by the NSA, 
<sorush20> National Security Agency,
<sorush20> you know.. the guys who can kill with out excuses.. 
<weridcreep> i dont trust them
<sorush20> I do.. 
<weridcreep> i prepher gtg
<weridcreep> pgp
<frank> pgp is just encryption
<weridcreep> and thats bad?
<frank> no but its not the same thing as hardening a whole O
<frank> S
<weridcreep> i dont knwo
<weridcreep> i dont trust anyone
<sorush20> guys.. has anyone here worked on fixing a make error... 
<sorush20> here it is.. 
<sorush20> archiveHandle.cpp: In member function `libdar::crypto_algo
<sorush20>    archiveHandle::queryCryptoAlgorithm()':
<sorush20> archiveHandle.cpp:222: error: `crypto_blowfish' undeclared in namespace `libdar
<sorush20>    '
<sorush20> make[2] : *** [archiveHandle.o]  Error 1
<sorush20> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/sam/Desktop/kdar-2.0.6/src'
<sorush20> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<sorush20> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/sam/Desktop/kdar-2.0.6'
<sorush20> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<weridcreep> dont flood
<sorush20> sorry.. 
<weridcreep> its ok i dont care
<sorush20> but you guys.. don't check the flood.. 
<weridcreep> i just typed somethign u wouldnt get kicked
<frank> sorush20: that doesn't tell me much
<frank> was that from make?
<sorush20> what more do you wana.. know.. 
<sorush20> yes.. 
<sorush20> it was from make.. 
<frank> paste the whole thing in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<sorush20> all I'm trying to do is to.. install a backing up program that can write to a DVD, 
<sorush20> so I went for KDAR, I've searched for it in the synaptic but its not there so I have to do things manually.. 
<sorush20> there is a backup program on the KDE Ubuntu,its Konserve, and it not able to write to a DVD or what else..  
<sorush20> could someone please help ... I would reallly appreciate any help.. thanks.. 
<frank> Yeah I don't know much about backup programs
<sorush20> I don't want to back up much maybe just a DVD... 
<sorush20> in size
<frank> would just a regular burning program do?
<sorush20> yea... it look like it.. 
<sorush20> I can use k3b,, 
<sorush20> fine.. but when you think about it you have to erase a DVDRW manually, eachtime.. write a session...  maybe I'm just being a little too picky.. but its a very good idea don't you think to have it done for you automatically... 
<frank> yeah. I just don't do backups often enough to use dvdrw anyways
<sorush20> I'm trying to do.. because I just lost all my data .. recently.. including photos.. and a load of other data archived.. 
<frank> that  sucks
<sorush20> I'm probebly going to buy a HDD and just use it as back up.. 
<frank> either that or there are online backup services that let your store data for a fee
<Jeezis> anyone have a recommendation for a good c/c++ ide?
<frank> I don't know them but there are eclipse and kdevelop
<Jeezis> i have kdevelop but for some reason it isn't letting me start a new project or debug and compile any .c files i have already
<Jeezis> ok, might as well see what eclipse has to offer
<Jeezis> hmm, eclipse doesnt seem to be in my package list
<sorush20> jeezie.. more repositories maybe.. 
<Jeezis> hrm, i thought i added all the repositories, but i could have missed some
<frank> Jeezis: I think its called eclipse anyways
<supernix>   Why is it the junk mail controls never work in thunderbird ?
<Jeezis> frank: thanks, i found it online, i'll download and install it from source i suppose
<Jeezis> i have no idea why kdevelop is giving me trouble though
<sorush20> guys you'll be interested to know "open source", is not that far behide "Microsoft" Just do a google search on "open source" there are 212,000,000 results, and for "Microsoft"  247,000,000 results.. Keep up the good work.. guys.. ha ha ha .. ho ha ha ha.....:-D
<frank> Jeezis: you're on your own, all I know are the names. kdevelop is in the repositories though\
<Jeezis> hmm, i'll see if i can figure out why kdevelop isnt working
<ralph1> apokryphos: hi
<apokryphos> hi ralph1
<dutch> crimsun: you busy ?
<crimsun> dutch: what's up?
<dutch> evening...the other night I saw you tell some one how to upgrade to 686....
<ralph1> apokryphos: Well finally got the backport deb uploaded, the konq transfer did not work, so tried ftp from commandline that did not work, seem the ~was the problem as soon as it was replaced with dash ftp transfered the file.
<dutch> mind telling me too
<crimsun> dutch: sure, use Kynaptic to install linux-686
<crimsun> dutch: (or use aptitude/apt-get/dselect)
<apokryphos> ralph1: so it worked? Cool.
<dutch> ok, I'll try kynaptic  first :)
<apokryphos> ralph1: you could always do scp too, if you had ssh access btw..
<apokryphos> dutch: other KDE graphical frontends to apt includes KPackage (my preferred GUI option)
<ilba7r> hi just wanted to know the status of wine before installing it i used it once and it was broken so any one used the new one?
<hussam> I had a sudden power off. how can I check the hard disk for errors?
<ralph1> apokryphos: do not have that type of access. For most part sourceforge incoming access is anonymous. After file is there a developer that has to move to project site repo. What I did not know was that the tilde in the file name was preventing it from uploading.
<sorush20> could someone help me with a make error I keep getting.. 
<apokryphos> ralph1: Not sure why it would, but hey. You can just change the name after uploading it, I guess.
<sorush20> I've pasted it in the flood.. 
<sorush20> I'm at a dead end.. 
<dutch> crimsun: guess I better re-boot this thing next
<crimsun> dutch: yep
<dutch> see ! learning something every time I talk to you :)
<apokryphos> hussam: I believe e2fsck is the command -- you might need to add some options in there. Check the man page
<dutch> brb
<ralph1> apokryphos: That is what I am hoping happens. Do not want to break the ability to seamlessly update when program gets in to main repositories. This was just a short cut to get wider access to the file.
<apokryphos> ralph1: why du want a tilde in the title, anyhow?
<ralph1> apokryphos: The file is a backport of Kmymoney2 version 0.7.4 which was done for me by seth. From what he said and I have read, the tilde is need to allow updating to work correctly when the program/file makes it to main repositories. In at least one case on of my backported files that seth made did get updated with the same version from the main repos. So the tilde works.
<hussam> apokryphos:  can I force a check on next reboot?
<apokryphos> ralph1: oh
<apokryphos> hussam: perhaps, but I wouldn't know how (sorry). Perhaps try #ubuntu or #debian
<TestMAD> that sux
<TestMAD> had to reinstall kubuntu..and im getting errors all over for some wierd reason
<TestMAD> never had this happen before
<Jeezis> TestMAD: yeah, it took me a few installs to get everything just right
<Jeezis> but that was more due to my impatience than to actual errors
<hussam> apokryphos: ok thanks, brb
<apokryphos> Why, guys? You shouldn't ever really have to do a fresh install
<ralph1> apokryphos: The file was named kmymoney2_0.7.4-0ubuntu1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb, I guess with out the tilde part it would never get up dated with a file same version from main repositories.
<apokryphos> Surely just putting a higher version, i.e. ubuntu2 would do it
<ralph1> apokryphos: I suppose so, but I am really light on knowledge in this area and new to Kunbutu/debian stuff.
<apokryphos> :)
<ralph1> apokryphos: well off to supper now.
* ralph1 is away: Away at the moment
<TestMAD> well..i never had problems installing the first 4 or five times
<TestMAD> just this one
<TestMAD> and i dont know y..
<TestMAD> but owell..i feel like playin act of war right now so itll wait till tomorrow
<apokryphos> TestMAD: why have you installed 5 times? :|
<TestMAD> well..messed up a few times
<TestMAD> and wanted cleanest install i could get..
<TestMAD> then upgrading kernel to k7
<TestMAD> the nvidia.com drivers caused me some headaches..
<apokryphos> all you need to do is fix that problem; fresh install shouldn't really be an options
<TestMAD> and so..
<TestMAD> well..i was also learning
<TestMAD> so.
<TestMAD> i dunno
<TestMAD> i gotta do a frsh install anyways now..
<apokryphos> Surely the better learning method is to attempt to fix the error, not ignore it and start again :)
<TestMAD> cus its totally screwed.
<TestMAD> yes and no.
<TestMAD> if you learn to do it right the first time..then you dont need to learn how to fix it
<apokryphos> You're not really going to gain anything, learning-wise by doing a fresh install
<apokryphos> precisely, but tha tevades the problem, it doesn't tackle it
<TestMAD> all i know is that kde didnt upgrade right..
<TestMAD> and grub has 2 of everything listed
<apokryphos> how so? What's the problem?
<TestMAD> dunno..im in xp now..i gave up for now. its late and i dont really feel like messing with it.maybe tomorrow morning i will takle it
<TestMAD> cus i can fix the kde issue
<TestMAD> just try to do the upgrade again
<TestMAD> and ass far as grub..
<TestMAD> just read the docs on it so i can fix the menu
<Master-Yoda> ls
<Master-Yoda> hey
<Master-Yoda> why wont kubuntu reconize my usb portable drive
<crimsun> is scsi_mod loaded?
<Master-Yoda> how do i load.
<crimsun> check if it's loaded first.
<crimsun> lsmod|grep ^scsi_mod
<Master-Yoda> yes
<Master-Yoda> and sd_mod and usb_storage
<Master-Yoda> we tried to diffrent ones
<crimsun> what does dmesg tell you about thdevice?
<Master-Yoda> memorax or scandisk
<Master-Yoda> write protection off
<Master-Yoda> wating for device to settle
<Master-Yoda> anyone
<Master-Yoda> night
<delltony> patience gets you everywhere in life some folks never seem to learn that :(
* dooglio would expect Master-Yoda to write a bit differently
<troy> how was the kubuntu install disk created? I'd like to derive from it,but with kernel 2.6.11 -- I need it for SATA support on my chipset...
<dooglio> for example, "different ones, we tried"
<dooglio> and "off is the write protection"
<dooglio> "for the device to settle we wait"
<spermie_411> how would i install this file : ? superkaramba-0.37-RC1.tar.gz 
<apokryphos> spermie_411: untar then compile form source; view the INSTALL file for info on that
<delltony> spermie_411, tar xvzf super.... whatever then if it has inside of it a configure file then ./configure
<delltony> then make
<delltony> checkinstall
<spermie_411> delltony did you ever figure out how to rip xvid?
<delltony> spermie_411, yeah installed transcode/ripmake and wrote a php script to do it in real time
* ralph1away is back.
<spermie_411> delltony?
<spermie_411> can u go in to #flood for a sec?
<ricosuave17> has anyone ever used guinstaller?
<esac_> hi, i have a wireless card. I have it set to DHCP. it doesn't seem to grab an ip address though (and no dns). if i set it up for static ip, it works. however the odd part is that when i have kcontrol open and on the network settings, it CAN grab an address and nameservers via DHCP .. any ideas ?
<cs378> i need help with openGL in KInfoCenter
<cs378> once i click on OpenGl, i get the crash thing
<cs378> how do i fix that
<cs378> i just instlled fglrx
<cs378> i did, fglrxinfo, n it showed fine
<Jeezis> umm, is there any reason why kinfocenter is showing mycpu mhz as 530.048 when it is a 1.79 ghz chip?
<Jeezis> should i even be worried?
<pax> what does cat /proc/cpuinfo say?
<cs378> hi ppl, i just did apt-get install tuxkart -- how do i get to run this game? help plz wanna test my 3d acc on ati
<Jeezis> same thing
<Jeezis> but it's listed as an i686 processor
<pax> Jeezis: AMD chip?
<Jeezis> yup
<Jeezis> athlon xp-m
<pax> lpptop?
<Jeezis> indeed
<pax> 'proly just too hot
<Jeezis> hp ze4420us to be exact :-p
<Jeezis> 51c is what acpi -t is giving me
<Jeezis> but it has been known to be wrong
<pax> gotta more than that man, those suckers get really hot in a small closed space with not enough air flow
<verden01> hey
<pax> you just need to place it in the fridge when not in use :p
<tech> hey, i have problems getting kubuntu to display foreign characters properly in some applications. 
<tech> in my previous distro this worked fine with exactly the same settings
<pax> cs378: I'm playing that game :p can't run it from console?
<TestMAD> what game?
<pax> tuxkart 
<TestMAD> i never got tuxkart to work
<kakalto> tuxkart...
<pax> it's awesome, played better with icecream
<kakalto> I prefer SuperTux
<TestMAD> nah..pingus
<Jeezis> those are both good
<TestMAD> neverball rocks
<Jeezis> frozen bubble is good too
<TestMAD> yea
<Jeezis> and blob wars
<Jeezis> hell, i threw kubuntu on my laptop solo and the only thing i thought i'd miss were games, but there are more than enough linux games out there to keep me occupied
<pax> ugh finished 4th :(
<tech> how do i configure ubuntu again? i want to change the charset.
<TestMAD> theres lots of them.
<TestMAD> where do you go to find them?
<TestMAD> i goto linuxtome
<Jeezis> happypenguin.org
<Jeezis> that has every single open source/ported/anything game 
<Jeezis> plus good descriptions and usually very honest reviews
<Jeezis> think tuxcart would run decent if i'm averaging about 310fps on glxgears?
<TestMAD> i run bout 350
<bjv> ive run the nvidia installer and built the driver module. it works, but i dont know how to get it to load on boot.
<bjv> how do you do that in kubuntu 5.04?
<TestMAD> it should be automatic
<TestMAD> but i think you have to remove the glx driver tho
<TestMAD> nt sure
<bjv> after finishing the compile/install and starting X it works
<bjv> glxgears, ogl acceleration in games, whole 9 yards.
<bjv> but after reboot. nothing, just segmentation errors when running glxgears.
<TestMAD> ive never been able to compile the drivers
<bjv> mm
<TestMAD> i just use the ubuntu ones
<TestMAD> there's lots of stuff about the nvidia ones in the forums
<TestMAD> did you check there?
<bjv> i was talking to some of the guys in #nvidia
<TestMAD> i dunno..wish i could help more..
<TestMAD> im actually gonna try the nvidia drivers again tomorrow
<TestMAD> cant wait for nvidia to incorporate sli into them
<TestMAD> that will be awesome
<TestMAD> transparency in kde will be super smooth and still not hurt gaming that much
<bjv> you couldnt compile them?
<TestMAD> nah
<bjv> it was pretty easy on 5.04, i just 'uname -r'ed up my kernel version
<TestMAD> i dont understand that
<TestMAD> i was trying the way that the installer was telling me to do it..
<Jeezis> TestMAD: bah! who follows instructions ;)
<TestMAD> hehe
<TestMAD> me..if i want stuff to werk right
<goldfish> can u re-generate the kde menu w/out restarting kde ?
<bjv> does kappfinder do what you want?
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> not sure, well if i install omething via apt-get, can u get it onto the menu w/out restarting kde?
<goldfish> *something
<bjv> run kappfinder
<goldfish> kk
<goldfish> thanks
<tech> what would you say would be the main differences beetween kubuntu and debian?
<goldfish> lots of things i would imagine
<goldfish> i think they take a snapshot of debian unstable , and build it from that
<tech> yeah but could you explain any practical differences?
<goldfish> i cant im afraid
<goldfish> its more user friendly  suppose
<goldfish> and is updated more frequent
<TestMAD> lots more friendly ppl
<goldfish> yep
<tech> why cant ubuntu/kubuntu simply give me a option whetever to use kde or gnome, and all the others, instead of having two seperate distros??
<goldfish> well if u install ubuntu
<goldfish> u can apt-get kubuntu-dektop
<goldfish> *desktop
<goldfish> and choose at login
<goldfish> i dunno why they did 2 distros
<TestMAD> can you do that with fluxbox?
<goldfish> gnome sucks though
<goldfish> TestMAD: yes.
<goldfish> and xfce
<goldfish> and enlightenment
<TestMAD> prolly cus it uses a different type of login that kubuntu does..i dunno
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<goldfish> yeah
<TestMAD> can you do tha same with kubuntu?
<goldfish> it uses gdm i think
<goldfish> sure
<TestMAD> how?
<goldfish> just install the login manager ubuntu uses
<goldfish> i'd assume
<TestMAD> ah
<TestMAD> ok
<goldfish> well, graphical login manager i should say :)
<xt4mhz> Hi...need some help with Americas Army...I think found a bug :S
<Velcan> clear
<xt4mhz> Velcan...
<xt4mhz> are you there?
<Velcan> yes sorry about that ... intended to do /clear ...
<xt4mhz> no problem...my friend I have an issue with Americas Army..do you know it?
<Velcan> I don't
<Velcan> Only game I play is WoW ... =D
<xt4mhz> oh...sorry :(....Do you like to play?...
<xt4mhz> Oh!...perfect...I just need to set a game here...its a challenge :D
<xt4mhz> WoW is?
<Velcan> ?
<Velcan> WoW is what?
<elad_> I can't go directly on IRC, I have to "host <severname>" and use the IP address. Help?
<xt4mhz> yes...what does it mean?
<esac_> world of warcraft .. EVERYBODY knows that :)
<Velcan> oh :P World of Warcraft
<Velcan> :)
<xt4mhz> sorry...Iam old :D
<Velcan> hehe
<xt4mhz> where can I get it?
<elad_> Also: How do I change my machine's hostname?
<esac_> WoW ? buy it .. only way
<xt4mhz> elad_ do you read spanish?
<Velcan> yea. it's a commercial game ... Blizzard.com
<Dorfl> xt4mhz, unfortunately no.
<xt4mhz> What 3d game do you recommend?
<Dorfl> Hitman 1&2, but definitely not Contracts.
<goldfish> Dorfl: edit /etc/hostname 
<esac_> elad_$ sudo hostname -v <hostname>
<xt4mhz> Oh...I have a good webpage where you can find how to change hostname.
<xt4mhz> Does Hitman run in Linux?
<Dorfl> No idea.
<Dorfl> goldfish, how do I make the change come into effect now?
<Velcan> Good 3d games that run natively in linux that i know of whould be any of the unreal tournaments .... or anything by id
<xt4mhz> I am looking for a 3d game that runs in Linux kubuntu.
<Velcan> for games that are partial to windoze :( look into cedega ... www.transgaming.com
<xt4mhz> Too bad enterprises dont see the benefits developing game sfor linux :S
<TestMAD> xt4mhz: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<TestMAD> go there..lots of games
<Dorfl> Guys?
<xt4mhz> cool!..thanks!..
<TestMAD> Dorfl: reboot
<cs378> u guys think i should install antivirus/.
<cs378> '?
<xt4mhz> ????
<xt4mhz> linux??
<Velcan> ...
<esac_> http://www.f-secure.com/products/anti-virus/linux/
<Dorfl> Thanks. Now, what about my DNS problem? Why can't I go on this server (any sever) with "server irc.freenode.net" and have to "hostname irc.freenode.net" and then "/server <ip address>" instead?
<TestMAD> did you try /server irc.freenode.net 6667 ?
<Dorfl> Tried it now, to no avail.
<insanekane> someone should package the happypenguin games for kubuntu :)
<TestMAD> some are already there
<TestMAD> supertux..
<TestMAD> pingus
<TestMAD> neverball
<insanekane> aha
<TestMAD> frozenbubble
<TestMAD> theres lots there
<TestMAD> glTron
<Dorfl> Also - I'm downloading a driver for my Radeon. Why isn't it on Kynaptic, and which should it be from ati.com then? The "ATI Driver Installer" or the "X.Org 6.8" download? I'm on Kubuntu 5.04.
<TestMAD> and the other one thats almost just like it
<insanekane> whats the full form of MMORPG ?
<xt4mhz> Dorfi...did you update you sources.list?
<TestMAD> massively multiplayer online role play game
<Dorfl> Dorfl
<Dorfl> Yes.
<insanekane> TestMAD: oh ok :) thx
<xt4mhz> is CEDEGA free?
<TestMAD> yes and 
<TestMAD> no
<insanekane> probably not
<insanekane> i think its a wine derivative ?
<TestMAD> cedega is from winex
<insanekane> wine distribution ?
<TestMAD> and winex is free.
<goldfish> u can build your own version
<insanekane> TestMAD: its a pre-configured version of wine isnt it ?
<TestMAD> but..the thing with cedega is the point2play..you gotta pay for that..
<TestMAD> i think it is pre configured
<Dorfl> Help?
<TestMAD> i got cedega around here somewhere...but i wont use it anyways
<insanekane> help on what ?
<TestMAD> ill just dual boot.
<goldfish> i just stopped playing games, didnt like cedega
<TestMAD> the games and apps i use dont like it anyways
<xt4mhz> i would like to try it.....
<TestMAD> google winex
<TestMAD> theres also wine
<goldfish> i have a .deb if u want of cedega
<xt4mhz> which one is better?
<TestMAD> i dont think thats legal
<xt4mhz> cool!....deb is good for me...
<goldfish> hmm, actually.
<goldfish> i never said that.
<xt4mhz> what is no legal?
<TestMAD> distributing cedega .deb
<TestMAD> only cvs can be distributed..i think
<goldfish> indeed
<xt4mhz> ok...how did you get it?
<insanekane> TestMAD: but what if someone makes a .deb from the cvs source ?
<goldfish> google
<TestMAD> i dunno..
<TestMAD> i think it may be ok..ive never read the liscense for it
<xt4mhz> how much it weights?
<insanekane> xt4mhz: about a ton
<insanekane> xt4mhz: so you will have to pay big time for S&H
<Dorfl> How do I install ati-driver-installer-8.14.13.run?
<TestMAD> umm..cedega is a download i think..
<TestMAD> and you gotta pay 5$ a month
<goldfish> Dorfl: run it
<goldfish> you pay for support
<Dorfl> How
<Dorfl> +?
<insanekane> Dorfl: open a Konsole, and run it by typing the name
<goldfish> Dorfl: chmod +x
<goldfish> then, sh ati.....bin
<Dorfl> -su: ati-driver-installer-8.14.13.run: command not found
<Dorfl> ah
<goldfish> eh
<Dorfl> chmod
<goldfish> yes.
<bjv> can i get a quick favor from an nvidia card user?
<bjv> what should /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc   look like?
<insanekane> bjv: no :)
<bjv> ive got 1 line...
<xt4mhz> or "sh filename"
<bjv> i think there should be 2.
<goldfish> u dont just type the name
<insanekane> POKEY !!
<goldfish> u do ./blah or sh blah
<goldfish> bjv: alias char-major-195* nvidia
<goldfish> is what i have
<bjv> :(
<bjv> k
<bjv> thx
<goldfish> np
<xt4mhz> GL installing a video driver :D
<Dorfl> [Message]  Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.
<Dorfl> [Message]  Kernel Module : Precompiled kernel module version mismatched.
<Dorfl> [Error]  Kernel Module : No kernel module build environment - please consult readme.
<xt4mhz> install sources of your kernel.
<Dorfl> ?
<TestMAD> prolly headers too
<goldfish> is there a binary driver install howto on the wiki?
<goldfish> ? binary
<TestMAD> for the ubuntu drivers?
<goldfish> hmm
<TestMAD> for those:
<goldfish> for his ati thingies
<TestMAD> oh..
<TestMAD> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<TestMAD> there you go
<goldfish> Dorfl: take a look at that
<goldfish> TestMAD: ty
<Dorfl> k
<TestMAD> np
<TestMAD> if any nvidia ppl want the nvidia ones..
<TestMAD> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<xt4mhz> make backup of xorg.
<TestMAD> im kinda helpfull for only being exposed to linux for 2 weeks
<TestMAD> hehehe
* TestMAD 's brain is like a sponge
<goldfish> cool
* insanekane squeezes TestMAD's brain
<TestMAD> OUCH!
<goldfish> kubuntu first distro?
<insanekane> ;)
<TestMAD> dont do that..
<TestMAD> no
<TestMAD> DSL was firsst
<xt4mhz> damn my Amercias Army freezes in Obstacle Course level :S:..no idea  whats going on.
<TestMAD> but didnt really get into it that much
<Dorfl> Crap, I think the Israeli ubuntu mirror is down.
<goldfish> ah right
<insanekane> DSL ?
<TestMAD> i just couldnt find my win95 cd for an old laptop
<TestMAD> damn small linux
<insanekane> ah
<goldfish> can run in ram!
<TestMAD> no..
<TestMAD> just had a 3GB harddrive
<TestMAD> and it was a p133
<TestMAD> with 128MB ram
<TestMAD> OLD paperweight
<TestMAD> 98 was just a little too slow on it.
<TestMAD> but DSL is a livecd
<TestMAD> so my whole HD could be used for whatever
<TestMAD> it was mainly used as an mp3 player in my car
<goldfish> indeed.
<goldfish> livecd's are handy
<TestMAD> yea..
<goldfish> i need to get a usb stick drive to stick a custom live cd on it
<TestMAD> i wanna get a little thumbdrive
<goldfish> would be handy
<Dorfl> root@dorfldorfldorfl:/home/elad # apt-get install fglrx-driver
<Dorfl> Reading package lists... Done
<Dorfl> Building dependency tree... Done
<Dorfl> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Pac                                                                            kages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i     
<TestMAD> and put linux on it
<goldfish> indeed
<Dorfl> and so on
<Dorfl> What's wrong?
<TestMAD> paste it at pastebin.com and give us the link
<Dorfl> http://pastebin.com/323277
<TestMAD> ok..did you try update?
<TestMAD> and it seems to me that the source.list may have wrong names..not sure..im in xp right now..so i cant look
<TestMAD> Dorfl:
<TestMAD> this is y
<TestMAD> you trying to use the wrong drivers
<TestMAD> your trying to use the warty fdrivers
<TestMAD> you need to use the hoary drivers
<TestMAD> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<TestMAD> if you look at the pade from that link..scrol down a bit..and it has directions for hoary
<Dorfl> Tried that too, similar error.
<TestMAD> try that one and paste what it says...pls
<Dorfl> http://pastebin.com/323281
<TestMAD> ok..now paste your sources.list
<Dorfl> http://pastebin.com/323282
<TestMAD> ok..on line 5,6,10, and 11...remove the us.
<TestMAD> just incase the us servers are still messed up
<TestMAD> example: line 10 deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<TestMAD> ok..now..
<TestMAD> on lines..
<Dorfl> I changed back to il, doesn't help.
<TestMAD> dont change it back
<TestMAD> just dont put a il. or us.
<Dorfl> Why the hell is the swap file still there?
<TestMAD> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<TestMAD> like that
<TestMAD> on lines 20,21,23,24,26, and 27...remove the # and us. from those lines
<Dorfl> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Dorfl> E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
<Dorfl> root@dorfldorfldorfl:/home/elad # apt-get update
<Dorfl> 57% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<Dorfl> root@dorfldorfldorfl:/home/elad #
<TestMAD> after that ..ppastebin your sources.list for me again
<TestMAD> ..doode..slow down..
<TestMAD> yer getting ahead of me
<TestMAD> on lines 20,21,23,24,26, and 27...remove the # and us. from those lines
<Dorfl> http://pastebin.com/323287
<Dorfl> thanks , btw
<goldfish> thats not the correct package name
<TestMAD> deb http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<TestMAD> deb-src http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<TestMAD> take out the il.
<TestMAD> just deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<TestMAD> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<thoreauputic> Dorfl: since when is archive.ubuntu.com 1.0.0.0  heh ?
<_drac> Hey everyone, Is there any reason I shouldn't compile the newest KDE SVN from source?
<Dorfl> done
<TestMAD> then..
<Dorfl> thoreauputic, ?
<goldfish> thoreauputic: :)
<TestMAD> sudo apt-get update
<TestMAD> then try installign the right ati drivers again
<thoreauputic> 57% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)
<Dorfl> It went for a while, then got stuck on 50%
<TestMAD> what got stuck?
<TestMAD> the update?
<Dorfl> The update
<TestMAD> heh..one of those updates will take a bit
<goldfish> look at the ip as thoreauputic pointed out
<Dorfl> No, it just got stuck.
<goldfish> it's 1.0.0.0
<TestMAD> hmm.
<Dorfl> I have no idea what thoreauputic said.
<TestMAD> hold on..lemme retype you a sources.list
<thoreauputic> ~$ host archive.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> archive.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.151
<thoreauputic> archive.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.138
<goldfish> it's trying to connect to 1.0.0.0 which is not archive.ubuntu.com
<insanekane> _drac: no reason whatsoever ... go ahead ... but, if you use the Kubuntu packages, then you can file bug reports for breezy
<Dorfl> This very sources.list file has worked earlier today.
<TestMAD> http://pastebin.com/323288
<thoreauputic> Dorfl: hello, hello,..... your system is trying to connect to the wrong IP address
<TestMAD> just copy and paste that
<_drac> insanekane: there Kubuntu Packages of KDE SVN? 
<Dorfl> thoreauputic, the right one being?
<thoreauputic> Dorfl: see the output of the host command above
<insanekane> _drac: no ... but i do think that the KDE in breezy is the absolute latest in any distro ... you would have to ask Riddell to be sure though
<Dorfl> thoreauputic, what do I do then?
<TestMAD> hmm.
<Dorfl> I also had to "host <ircserver>" and use the IP to connect. What's the problem with my machine?
<insanekane> ok compiling ... so gotta go ... cya all later
<thoreauputic> Dorfl: is your dns OK? can you surf to say http://google.com ?
<Dorfl> I can get to google.com just fine.
<thoreauputic> Dorfl: your /etc/resolv.conf is probably empty or wrong
<_drac> insanekane: Ahh alright, Ill just compile from source, wnat all the pretty new features :)
<_drac> How do I set my mic to be input device?
<_drac> Using ALSA
<thoreauputic> you can? are you sure it isn't cached?
<thoreauputic> Dorfl: can you get a response to " ping google.com" in a terminal?
<Dorfl> I can't fucking copy/paste the list you gave me on pastebin, what's wrong with this machine?
<Dorfl> thoreauputic, yes
<thoreauputic> weird - I don't know how you get 1.0.0.0 for archive.ubuntu.com then
<Dorfl> This is fucking nuts, I'm copying that entire list by hand because the thing WON'T COPY.
<TestMAD> Dorfl: did you get that PM with a sources.list in it?
<goldfish> changing his sources.list wonot change the problem
<goldfish> *wont
<thoreauputic> Dorfl: sounds like your system is Not Well...
<TestMAD> well..would dhclient be able to tell anything?
<goldfish> well his system is resolving archive.ubuntu as 1.0.0.0
<goldfish> so i wouldnt say so
<Dorfl> TestMAD, got no PM, but I got the link. I was copying it by hand when I figured it was a Klipper issue.
<Dorfl> OK, copied.
<Dorfl> Now:
<goldfish> man, amarok is amazing.
<Dorfl> Stuck at 50% again.
<TestMAD> heh.
<Dorfl> ...wtf?
<goldfish> Dorfl: in a terminal run...
<goldfish> host archive.ubuntu.com
<Dorfl> root@dorfldorfldorfl:/home/elad/firefox-installer # host archive.ubuntu.com
<Dorfl> archive.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.138
<Dorfl> archive.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.151
<Dorfl> root@dorfldorfldorfl:/home/elad/firefox-installer #  
<goldfish> hmmmm
<Dorfl> OK, I see where you're heading. But how do I fix this problem's _source_? What's wrong with my DNS thingie?
<goldfish> not sure
<TestMAD> i wonder
<TestMAD> !dns
<ubotu> TestMAD: I haven't a clue
<TestMAD> n/m
<goldfish> his dns seems ok
<goldfish> except for the apt-get obviously
<TestMAD> ohhh.
<TestMAD> Dorfl: after you changed the sources.list..did you apt-get update?
<Dorfl> Yes.
<_drac> Wiiiiiiiiierd, set my mic device to /dev/adsp on teamspeak (which it is, cat'ed it) and it mutes everything up
<_drac> :S
<Dorfl> I switched some of the addresses for said IP address, and now it's stuck on 44% instead.
<Dorfl> How wonderful.
<Dorfl> Hold on, rebooting router.
<TestMAD> Dorfl?
<TestMAD> do you have a firewall installed?
<TestMAD> firewall proggie?
<elad_> update working now
<elad_> I must have changed something in there and forgot about it. Luckily, I didn't save the changes, so I didn't have to reset the router all the way to its default settings.
<TestMAD> ok
<TestMAD> i was just finding that it was a router problem
<_drac> Ok, im trying to compile KDE SVN
<_drac> And its saying I dont have GCC, cc, cl, or any suitable C compiler in $PATH
<goldfish> u got build-essentials ?
<_drac> Ahh I dont
<_drac> figured ti included it
<_drac> thanks
<goldfish> np
<_drac> Working now :)
<_drac> Now it cant find X lol
<_drac> x includes to be exact
<uniq> xlibs-dev
<_drac> Ahh ok
<_drac> used to Slackware, included all this stuff =)
* nikkia yawns
<nikkia> morning uniq
<TestMAD> morning??
<TestMAD> hehe
<TestMAD> i hope not
<nikkia> testmad, eh?
<TestMAD> bout 3am here
<nikkia> 07:44 here
<nikkia> erm, 07:50
<nikkia> must remember irc computer has slow clock :P
<TestMAD> he.
<TestMAD> yea..
<TestMAD> well..im out.nite all
<_drac> mornin nikkia, 00:51 here :)
<_drac> compiling KDE from source, SVN, says it needs Autoconf 2.53 or newer, according to Kynaptic I have autoconf 2.59a-2 installed 
<_drac> Any idea why its saying that./
<nikkia> drac, it might actually *need* autoconf 2.53
<nikkia> a lot of apps are very painful about autoconf versions, in my experience, you almost always end up with at least 4 or 5 different versions
<_drac> Humm ok
<_drac> will have to compile it then
<_drac> thanks
<nikkia> same with automake
<_drac> Ahh, just googled it, says its a bug in the makefile, doesnt detect the newer versions
<_drac> guess I will need it =) hehe
<nikkia> either that or hack the makefile
<_drac> Yea it was bitchin about automake to, had to install an old version
<_drac> But that was easier because it was on apt-get
<nikkia> drac, have you ever build kde from source before?
<_drac> Yes, on slackware
<_drac> It just worked though lol
<nikkia> gah!
<insanekane> silence ?
<insanekane> hmm
<nikkia> i've forgotten how to enable selection nudging in gimp again
<_drac> grr
<_drac> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<_drac> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<_drac> autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.53
<nikkia> oh, now i remember, its not a selection mode :/
<insanekane> _drac: i think you need to export the environment variable ..
<insanekane> _drac: i believe NEED_AUTOCONF ?
<nikkia> wha? /me suddenly notices the 'new selection tool' at the bottom of the tools list
<insanekane> _drac: you can also change the symlink in /usr/bin ... from autoconf-whatever to autoconf-2.53
<_drac> insanekane: Humm, so its NEED_AUTOCONF make -f makefile.cvs
<insanekane> _drac: LOL no ..
<insanekane> export NEED_AUTOCONF=2.53 ... i *think*
<_drac> insanekane: ahh
<nikkia> OMG< GIMP IS TEH ROXX0R :P
<insanekane> _drac: let me check
<_drac> insanekane: ok thanks
<_drac> brb
<_drac> back
<nikkia> insanekane: or 'NEED_AUTOCONF=2.53 make -f makefile.cvs'
<nikkia> insanekane: the 'specify an env for a command' syntax is incredibly useful
<insanekane> _drac: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<_drac> nikkia: thanks insanekane: thanks
<_drac> trying
<insanekane> nikkia: maybe you should redirect to the person who really needs it ?
<nikkia> insanekane: i was commenting on your export command, by the time i said it, drac was on his way with the other anyway
<insanekane> nikkia: but i do have a problem: ../admin/depcomp: line 60: -MT: command not found
<insanekane> nikkia: how do i fix that ?
<_drac> nope
<_drac> same thing
<nikkia> insanekane: no idea, don't have enough context :P
<_drac> 'NEED_AUTOCONF=2.53 make -f Makefile.cvs'
<_drac> bash: NEED_AUTOCONF=2.53 make -f Makefile.cvs: command not found
<_drac> root@ubuntu:/home/drac/kdelibs # NEED_AUTOCONF=2.53 make -f Makefile.cvs
<_drac> This Makefile is only for the SVN repository
<insanekane> _drac: then do what I did, make a new symlink /usr/bin/autoconf -> /usr/bin/autoconf-2.53
<_drac> insanekane: ok, thanks
<nikkia> insanekane: if i had to guess, and i do, i'd say that the makefile has something like $(CC) -MT .....  and it isn't getting a value for the $(CC)
<insanekane> nikkia: duh
<insanekane> nikkia: i just dont want to disable dep tracking ...
<insanekane> case "$depmode" in
<insanekane> gcc3)
<insanekane> ## gcc 3 implements dependency tracking that does exactly what
<insanekane> ## we want.  Yay!  Note: for some reason libtool 1.4 doesn't like
<insanekane> ## it if -MD -MP comes after the -MF stuff.  Hmm.
<insanekane>   "$@" -MT "$object" -MD -MP -MF "$tmpdepfile"
<insanekane> nikkia: those are the appropriate lines of admin/depcomp
<nikkia> insanekane: then you need to work out why $@ isn't getting set to 'gcc' :)
<insanekane> hmm
<insanekane> maybe i have to make clean; make all over again :/
<nikkia> it might be supposed to be 'libtool' actually, reading that description, but i don't think so
<nikkia> or perhaps even 'libtool --mode=compile' or some such guff :)
<insanekane> guff ?
<nikkia> guff (n): unacceptable behaviour (especially ludicrously false statements)
<insanekane> ok thanks
<insanekane> this error can be avoided if i ./configure with --disable-dependency-tracking ... and in that case, building becomes hell
<nikkia> insanekane: building KDE without dep tracking is far faster, and how i did it :)
<nikkia> but i'm not building from svn
<nikkia> or 'wasn't' rather
<insanekane> im not building KDE
<nikkia> oh
<insanekane> and im developing
<nikkia> thought thats what everyone was doing :)
<insanekane> so i need dep tracking
<insanekane> its not that
* nikkia shudders
<insanekane> im sure everyone is doing that
<nikkia> email from my boss at 7:30 
<_drac> Interesting
<_drac> It wasent working, so I uninstalled all the older one
<insanekane> _drac: hehe :)
<_drac> ones* and new ones, I have autoconf-2.53 in /usr/bin but it doesnt do anything (filename is read)
<_drac> Red, even
<insanekane> _drac: did you make a symlink /usr/bin/autoconf -> /usr/bin/autoconf-2.53 ?
<_drac> yes
<_drac> I tried
<nikkia> drac, isn't that a dangling symlink ?
<_drac> I removed the ln after uninstalling the older ones?
<_drac> Oh, red is yes
<insanekane> _drac: if the symlink isnt there, then autoconf will not be found/used afaik
<_drac> the symlink is there
<_drac> Well, it is now
<_drac> Im trying something else just a second
<nikkia> insanekane: btw, re: 'guff', its basically a polite way of saying B.S
<_drac> nm
<_drac> no working
<_drac> not working, damn I suck at typing tonighty
<_drac> TONIGHT* :)
<nikkia> OMG
<insanekane> nikkia: oh right ...  i would've used the more ambiguous 'stuff' .. but now i know a new word
<nikkia> my blank CDs and DVDs are stalled in delivery 'security check'
<nikkia> this terrorism nonsense is getting out of hand
<insanekane> nikkia: yeah .. same like my AM transciever modules
<nikkia> insanekane: electronics i can understand, it COULD look like a bomb trigger on x-ray
<nikkia> but blank discs?
<_drac> Whhhhhhhhhhhhy wont this work lol
<insanekane> in my city, one is not allowed to get petrol in a bottle. last night, i pushed by motorbike about 3 km. damn terrorism rules :/
<nikkia> insanekane: how about in a proper petrol can ?
<_drac> Petrol, you two are british?
<insanekane> nikkia: basically, you are not allowed to carry petrol in anything else other than a vehicle's petrol tank. the rule is really idiotic.
<insanekane> _drac: im from Kerala, India
<nikkia> insanekane: sounds stupid :/
<_drac> Ahh, its GAS or GASOLINE, sorry petrol drives me nuts
<_drac> :)
<nikkia> insanekane: i bet the breakdown people love it tho
<nikkia> drac, no, its petrol
<insanekane> nikkia: indeed
<nikkia> drac, the raw material is, after all, petroleum
<nikkia> drac, and if you look carefully, you'll notice its a liquid :P
<_drac> lol yea thats true
<nikkia> calling it 'gas' is almost as ludicrous as called water 'solid' :)
<_drac> -smashed head into desk- why the hell doesnt autoconf work!
<_drac> :)
<nikkia> drac, iirc, the US called it 'petroleum distilate' too for a while in the early days, dunno why they switched to gasoline
<_drac> I live in canada :)
<insanekane> im sure i can come up with a dozen reasons for that :P
<insanekane> nikkia: breakdown people?
<nikkia> insanekane: i'm leaning towards 'some numbnut trademarked petroleum' :P
<_drac> Humm, wonky, my non symlink autoconf version is 2.53, but autoconf-2.53 --version returns 2.59
<nikkia> insanekane: yeah, someone runs out of petrol, they can't 'walk to the garage' and get petrol, so they HAVE to call a breakdown service and get them to come out, at exhorbitant prices
<insanekane> nikkia: oh right .. nothing like that here
<nikkia> insanekane: so what do you do if you break down/run out of petrol? walk home and buy a new car ??
* nikkia has a vision of indian roadsides littered with old abandoned cars :)
<insanekane> i saw this conversation in a dream last week ... deja vu
<insanekane> no, i just get more petrol
<nikkia> insanekane: but you said you can't get it in a bottle/can now...
<insanekane> yes you cant
<insanekane> so you have to tow the vehicle
<nikkia> right, which involves paying some breakdown service, surely
<_drac> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH make install on autoconf 2.53 must be putting it somewhere else, because it sure as hell isnt in /usr/bin
<_drac> grr
<insanekane> in my case, since it was motorbike, pushing it was enough (it is a light bike)
<nikkia> drac, /usr/local/bin
<_drac> uip
<_drac> yup
<nikkia> drac, all stuff goes there by default unless you use --prefix=/usr
<insanekane> nikkia: well, a friend who has a car and some strong rope, ought to do it :)
<_drac>  ahh
<_drac> Of course it still doesnt work
<_drac> How many links can any one file have?
<insanekane> _drac: unlimited ?
<_drac> Humm, why does it say to many levels of symbolic link?
<_drac> linking autoconf from /usr/local/bin to /usr/bin
<_drac> according to #KDE trunked just branched
<_drac> And trunk is a very bad place to be.
<_drac> Becuase, its all from the 1-year-away kde 4
<buz> is there anything working from kde4 already?
<buz> their plans sure look tasty
<insanekane> as all plans are :)
<buz> nah
<insanekane> i think more important than KDE plans, are Kubuntu plans
<buz> longhorn looked silly from begin with
<buz> as long as i get regular updates i'm content with kubuntu
<insanekane> ie, Kubuntu plans for KDE 4
<buz> Xen integration would rock
<buz> aside of that, i'm fine
<insanekane> hmm, actually longhorn pretty much looked copied-from-other-places to me
<buz> it's ms what do you expect? something original???
<insanekane> why Xen ?
<insanekane> buz: why not ?
<buz> ms hardly ever does anything original
<buz> i can't really remember what they did
<buz> basic perhaps
<buz> back in the mid 70s
<buz> not sure if it even was their child
<insanekane> basic was made by someone else
<buz> then frankly, i cant think of anything original
<_drac> That big giant green rendered start button.
<insanekane> i think their biggest contribution was the commoditization of the OS
<buz> their business model maybe
<buz> but technologically, they always copied
<buz> and for the most part, pretty badly
<insanekane> Xen was in large part funded by MS Research iirc
<buz> parts of it i think
<buz> it technically isnt a ms project though
<buz> (ms doesnt even allow a XP version that runs on xen, go figure)
<insanekane> ok
<pax> oh be fair now, they created the most attractive viruses ever
<insanekane> im sure they do original stuff ... maybe just not very publically
<insanekane> publicly
<buz> if they do, few of it ends up in products
<buz> i mean sure they do research
<insanekane> buz: or maybe all of them do and we just dont know it yet ?
<insanekane> buz: how about Cleartype ?
<insanekane> buz: how about OpenType ?
<buz> i think both were working on OSX before 
<buz> general concept anyhow
<insanekane> eh ?
<buz> isnt cleartype subpixel hinting?
<insanekane> perhaps
<insanekane> yes
<buz> i doubt that really was groundbreaking when it came with XP
<buz> i remember that OSX 10.0 fonts looked gorgeous back then already
<buz> now to be fair, ms probably pushes the 3d industry
<buz> directx specifies more new stuff than opengl 
<buz> anyway, i should be learning
<nikkia> buz, iirc, no, OS X had sub-pixel hinting after XP
<buz> The origins of subpixel rendering
<buz> While this type of rendering first became mainstream with the introduction of TFT displays, it was invented and first used by Apple II programmers in the late 1970s to increase the vertical resolution of the displays of that time.
<buz> mhh not really novel then
<nikkia> no, it wasn't novel
<nikkia> X had it around 99/2000 iirc
<nikkia> it took what seemed like forever before Gtk and Qt adopted it though :)
<buz> how do i figure out how my pixels are arranged anyhow
<insanekane> buz: System->Settings->Appearance->Fonts->Advanced
<buz> i know how to set it 
<insanekane> oh right .. hehehe :)
<buz> but in order to set it, i would have to know what to set it to
<insanekane> sorry
<nikkia> buz, a magnifying glass ? :P
<insanekane> i guess you need to look closely at your screen ? ;)
<insanekane> hmm
<nikkia> hmm
<nikkia> wish i could get udev to create /dev/ symlinks properly :/
<brent> hi linux newbie here. I could really use some help please. This concerns kppp and usr external faxmodem
<brent> im running kubuntu 
<insanekane> brent: whats the priblem ?
<brent> if someone could help me i would much appreciate it, as im trying to learn linux so i can ditch windows altogether, but it seems like im just going in circles, lol
<brent> hi insane
<insanekane> hi
<paines> morning all
<insanekane> brent: you can call me kane ;)
<brent> well, i can dial up, but not using kppp
<insanekane> brent: hrmm ... why not ?
<insanekane> brent: whats the error ?
<brent> ok thanks kane. ppp daemon died unexpectedly"it disconnects and gives me the message "
<brent> oops
<brent>  did you understand that?
<brent> it says ppp died unexpectedly
<insanekane> yes
<insanekane> it dials, you get the connection, and it dies ?
<brent> i enter in the same information as i did using soudo pppconfig command
<insanekane> ie, tyhe modem name-> /dev/modem ?
<brent> id like to just be able to use kppp, like i can with knoppix, mepis, and linspire. I just happen to like kubuntu distro better, maybr, lol
<insanekane> did you query the modem to see if KPP has recognized it ?
<brent> yeah
<brent> it does
<nikkia> brent, sounds like a pap/chap issue
<brent> then it dials up, but then unexpectedly dies i did ln-s to create a logical shortcut to /dev/modem. does that sound right?
<brent> really? so what would you suggest?
<nikkia> if you turn on ppp debugging, it might give you more info, but i would guess its going to give you some auth messages right before it disconnect
<nikkia> brent, getting pap/chap 'right' can be a pain, some ISPs send bogus username auths, and you have to tell them to force your known username
<brent> yeah it just says ppp daemon died unexpectedly. I am obviously online now, but im not sure how and it wasn't through kppp. ive been going through ubuntu forumes and guides for hours now, lol
<brent> well, it wasnt an issue at all when i booted from knoppix, this only happens with kubuntu for some reason, am i missing some setting that knoppix/linspire live has automatically set?
<brent> btw, i really appreciate your info/help
<brent> nikkia, is this something i need to ask my isp? i asked them before about linux issues and they had NO idea, :(
<brent> i gotta say, that besides this and a couple other minor things, i really love this kubuntu system. especially apt-get!
<brent> also how can i change my clock so it doesnt read like army time?
<nikkia> brent, the ISP won't know :/
<nikkia> brent, they just setup MS's PPP server, and pray, unfortunatly, it has a habit of doing annoying stuff like sending false username requests, and thus confusing non MS ppp clients
<_cj> hola.
<nikkia> see, the basic premise is thus... the server goes 'ok, you're blah129802, what's your password?', a MS client will go 'no, i'm blah!' and wait for a second attempt, pppd by default goes 'erk, i don't have a password for that name!'
<brent> so what can i do then? just tell them to let me log on? and how come i can log on using sudo pon? (i think)
<brent> i mean i got on now somehow, but i dont like doing it this way, and others who use my computer are farrr more computer illiterate than i. i studied about computers in college, just not linux.
<nikkia> brent, there are a couple of approachs, there is a config variable for pppd that tells it to force the username, which does basically the same as the MS client, ie, goes 'no that's not me, i'm blah', you can also edit pap/chap -secrets in /etc/ppp and make them always use the same password regardless of the username asked, but that isn't a good idea if you use more than one ISP
<brent> mainly novell and w2K server
<nikkia> brent, using the 'force username' option, if you do things right, you can set that ppp option outside of the main ppp config, and thus use more than 1 ISP, but it can be complicated
<nikkia> brent, the real question is, how did you get on now, and why is it different from what kppp is doing ?
<nikkia> and then 'how can you make kppp *do that*'
<brent> i only use 1 isp to dial out. is there a command i need? can i open this file from konkorer?
<brent> exactly!
<apokryphos> mornin' nikkia :)
<brent> i used pppconfig command
<brent> then went through the little dialogs
<brent> im positive i set it exactly the same as kppp, which is why im so perplexed at the situation
<brent> ive been up all night trying to figure it out.
<brent> good thing i picked using my vacation to try to figure this out
<nikkia> brent, try disconnecting, and reconnecting with kppp
<brent> nikka you said "you can set that ppp option outside of the main ppp config", how can this be done?
<nikkia> its possible that pppconfig has modified the dialup stuff in a way that will make kppp work now
<brent> i have tried it since and it didnt work, but ill try again. lets cross fingers, but i hope if it does not work that i can still get back on
<nikkia> brent, what i meant by that, is that there is a central /etc/ppp/options that is used for *all* dialup targets (different ISPs/VPNs/etc) but then there are also per-target options files
<brent> one thing, i think that pon daemon is running, so i just hit home in firefox and it dials up? is this relevant at all?
<insanekane> brent: im sorry ... i was away answering a phone call .. but i see you have got some help from the expert :)
<brent> its kool, sorry to be such a noob, but i gotta learn sometime. ill be glad to help anyone else once i learn for myself:)
<brent> nikkia, i opened that /etc/ppp/options with kwrite. im still confused. are these instructions?
<nikkia> brent, its not really relevant to the configuration, but if that is the case, then i'm not sure i'd really bother with kppp, if its set to dialup automatically, then you're pretty much in a good situation, as far as i would consider
<nikkia> brent, no, don't edit the ppp options yet
<nikkia> brent, check if pppconfig has changed enough to get kppp working, first
<brent> ok here goes
<_brent> this sucks. i think i need a nap
* Kamping_Kaiser puts _brent to sleep
<nikkia> brent, the next thing to do, is to look at what pppconfig does, and compare it to kppp's options
<brent_> hello im back
<brent_> still no good for those that care] 
<brent_> hello nikkia and kane
<brent_> i did what you suggested nikkia, i even went as far as rebooting, thinking that maybe that was necessary or something. i tried kppp and got the same message again. kppp daemon died unexpectedly.
<brent_> i can connect using sudo pon.
<Mose`> hello
<brent_> is this maybe some kind of user issue?
<brent_> hello mose. newbie here tring to figure out why kppp is not working for me
<amu> uploaded a new 3.4.2 liveCD someone can test it? http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.5-i386-live.iso 
<paines> kde 3.4.2 ?
<brent_> its crazy nikkia, because kppp works on knoppix and linspire live flwlessly, and i set nothing differently here on kubuntu.
<buz> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/XEyeCandy?highlight=%28XEyeCandy%29 does that mean we get Xgl in breezy?
<brent_> when is breezy to be released? im still trying to learn hoary, lol
<buz> october
<buz> it wont be that different
<brent_> evrything else has been a breeze for the most part, but i really need help i think cause im stuck
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:amu] : pls test 3.4.2 liveCD http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.5-i386-live.iso | Congrats to \sh on main upload ,Mez on maintainership | Kubuntu help channel | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl, Espaol #kubuntu-es | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-141.php | KDE 3.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<brent_> im sure i was only kidding, im an admitted noob to linux. im trying to learn as we speak, lol
<brent_> ive obviously done a few things right or else i wouldnt be in here blabbing about it from my kubuntu desktop
<brent_> i just wish someone had an easy answer for me about my dialup connection. i can connect using sudo pon, but kppp does not let me dial out at all.
<buz> i've never used ppp sorry
<buz> my cable modem is acting as bridge, doesn't get any easier than taht ;)
<paines> bye
<brent_> its cool, im sure ill run into someone with the same problem, i just dont understand why knoppix and linspire work but kubuntu does not even though the kppp settings are exactly the same in every case. its mind boggling to me
<buz> did you try ubuntuforums?
<brent_> yeah when i did my install it was at my dads house with cable connection which was great for apt-get
<buz> can we get kde 3.4.2 for install tests???
<buz> i have no cdrom in this machine
<brent_> yes ubuntu forums guides hours and hours of googling.......
<brent_> i would but i dont think that my "lack of linux knowlege" would do much good for you guys
<insanekane> buz: you mean you want to install kde 3.4.2 rather than the Live CD ?
<insanekane> buz: if so, just use the breezy repositories
* nikkia is in serious panic mode again :/
<insanekane> nikkia: arent you always ?
<nikkia> insanekane: during this project, yes
<insanekane> :)
<insanekane> nikkia: if so, wth are you doing *here* ? ;)
<nikkia> right now, and hour left to deadline and i'm rushing to get every feature installed
<nikkia> insanekane: because java compilation isn't instant :P
<insanekane> hmm
<insanekane> nikkia: you should use eclipse and its incremental compilation feature
<marsh> can anyone help me set up a network? I bin googling, but i'm obviously missing something... I cant ping 192.168.0.1 from 192.168.0.2 (or vice versa)
<insanekane> marsh: hmm ..
<marsh> etc/allow.* have nothing in (that's not commented out)
<insanekane> obviosly, you have connected the network cable right ?
<marsh> and I'm using a crossover lead
<nikkia> insanekane: i am using eclipse, it still isn't instant :P
<insanekane> hmm
<marsh> AS FAR AS I KNOW...
<insanekane> marsh: crossover lead == peer2peer cable right ?
<marsh> LET ME CHECK IT...
<marsh> sorry (caps)
<insanekane> marsh: use a multimeter etc ... though i dont know which pins to check ... probably nikkia does (as usual)
<marsh> :( no multimeter
<nikkia> insanekane: not offhand
<insanekane> hmm
<marsh> I could make another though  - is it usually that simple to network?
<insanekane> marsh: yes
<marsh> just "plug and go"?
<nikkia> but i'd be more tempted to say that the cards are MDI sensing
<insanekane> marsh: i got ping in about 2 minutes
<nikkia> MDI can get confused if both sense it, and you use a cross-over cable
<marsh> nikkia: MDI
<marsh> ?
<nikkia> marsh, media direction something-or-other
<marsh> ping = destination host unreachable
<nikkia> marsh, it means the card senses if it is connected to a ethernet port or switch port, and 'pretends' to crossover as required
<nikkia> marsh, ie, if you connect a straight-thru ethernet cable between two MDI sensing machines, one of them will switch to crossover mode and 'it will just work'
<nikkia> most recent cards/onboard ethernet is MDI sensing, as are recent switches
<nikkia> that said, there is probably a module parameter to turn it off :)
<marsh> nikkia - my p3 800 may be a bit old for that though, yes?
<marsh> (both of them)
<nikkia> marsh, hard to say, MDI has been around a few years, though not always supported
<marsh> I'll make the cable. best to minimise on possibilities, eh
<nikkia> marsh, if they're that old tho, its more likely that you're not doing something right ifconfig-wise
<marsh> the onboard cards work well. the other one seemed to install easy
<insanekane> marsh: on computer A: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 and on computer B: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2
<insanekane> set up netmask as 255.255.255.0 on both machines
<insanekane> then ping
<insanekane> it works for me
<insanekane> marsh: with kubuntu, things become even easier, with System->Settings->Internet->Network Settings
<marsh> insanekane: they are set up to 192.168.0.1/2 and they do have a netmask of 255.255.255.0 :(
<marsh> I'll doi the cable...
<marsh> insanekane: you say that, but in Kubuntu I dont have a system>settings Hehehe...
<insanekane> marsh: the system button is the button next to the KMenu
<marsh> insanekane: and the settings bit?
<xe||> why on earth doesn't firefox use the kdialogs for save as, open file...? it works that way e.g. on suse, why not on kubuntu?
<insanekane> when u click the system button, you will see settings
<marsh> insanekane: not on this install I dont...???? - I hace a system button in the menu brought up by hitting the 'system' button, but no settings... :/
<insanekane> ok neevrmind
<insanekane> marsh: you c analso use Conotrl Centre
<insanekane> you can also use Control Centre
<marsh> but I have found out that I have wired the cable the wrong way  :blush:
<insanekane> hehe :)
<marsh> insanekane: nikkia if I now plug in the cable, should I get a result - or do I have to shutdown/reset cards?
<insanekane> marsh: you should get a result
<insanekane> marsh: use sudo ifconfig to check if the settings are right
<marsh> 'cause I'm getting the same prblem :(
<marsh> insane  - I hace - and they are... hang on - I'll just check again...
<insanekane> marsh: btw, ive had busted cards seem to work on linux
<insanekane> so even if the settings are all right, the cards may actually be busted ... so u have to verify that first
<insanekane> for me, verifying was easy enough: i saw a busted capacitor on the card in question
<marsh> pants
<nikkia> right, relaxation time
<marsh> 's not even working with the cards I know are ok :(
<insanekane> nikkia: all done ?
<nikkia> insanekane: almost
<insanekane> hmm ur fast
<nikkia> insanekane: waiting on the 50MB .tar.gz file of sprites and audio to upload
<insanekane> oh :) a game perchance ?
<nikkia> insanekane: after that, i need to merge in the 200MB of .avi files, which i'm NOT uploading again at 20KB
<nikkia> after that, i can release it to the customer :)
<marsh> insanekane: just to check - if I ifconfig and the inet addr is right (192.168.0.1 & 2 respectively) and the netmask to the right of that is 255.255.255.0 on both machines I should have a connection. yes?
<insanekane> yep
<nikkia> insanekane: sort of, gambling terminal software
<insanekane> with the default kubuntu install that should work
<insanekane> nikkia: aha
<nikkia> insanekane: in this case, roulette
<insanekane> nikkia: nuclear reactors, gambling terminals ... what next ?
<marsh> theres no firewalling I should know about?
<insanekane> nope
<nikkia> insanekane: *shrug*, you're also missing 'the video game industry' and 'telecoms control software' in between the two :)
<insanekane> atleast that was the case for me ... nikkia though would be the person to ask
<marsh> nikkia - you writing roulette?
<marsh> 0 or 00?
<nikkia> marsh, have been, for the last 3 months
<nikkia> marsh, single 0, european market (for spain)
<marsh> Hehehe... I dealt roullette for over 10 years.
<marsh> (and still can't spell it lol)
<nikkia> actually, thats not true...
<marsh> <-- to the drawing board
<nikkia> i've been writing roulette for the last 7 months
<nikkia> as i had to do a UK market roulette before this :)
<marsh> nikkia - why so difficult? just the aesthetics?
<marsh> srely the game itself isn't that difficult?
<nikkia> marsh, no, actually, the aesthetics were almost identical
<marsh> after all - 's pretty basic as rules go, isn't it?
<nikkia> the difference is, different hardware/OS (UK market was NT) and UK market was FOB whereas spanish is AWP
<marsh> whats FOB & AWP?
<nikkia> marsh: FOB = Fixed Odds Betting, AWP = Amusement with prizes
<marsh> and why are the UK markets always the ones stupid enough to use NT :(
<nikkia> marsh: basically, FOB is governed by random numbers, and the winning percentage is based on the odds of winning properly
<nikkia> AWP is controlled, so you have a specific percentage that the machine must pay out, and it adjusts whether you win or not to reach that goal
<insanekane> whats NT ?
<nikkia> insanekane: Windows NT
<insanekane> oh right :)
<insanekane> thought it was a game scheme
<marsh> ok - and the prizes? you couldn't just use crdeits and rate them against prizes?
<nikkia> 4.0 so no DirectX or anything like that :)
<insanekane> nikkia: are you a freelancer ?
<nikkia> insanekane: no
<insanekane> ok
<nikkia> marsh: AWP must be controlled, you can't just say 'ok, roulette pays 97%, that's more than the 80% the machine is set to', so you have to somehow affect the outcome based on whether you need to increase or decrease the current running percentage
<marsh> nikkia: the AWP - the prizes are cash?
<nikkia> marsh: yes
<nikkia> marsh: its far more complicated in spain tho :)
<marsh> Aaahhh... I see...
<marsh> nik...?
<marsh> why like this?
<nikkia> marsh: basically, you play a sub-game to win chips from cash, and then play those chips in roulette, which you can then collect the winning chips from as either more chips or cash
<marsh> nikkia: - so the AWP's are for the greedy corps...
<nikkia> marsh: not really, its a bit complicated
<marsh> not just that they want bigger %'s
<marsh> ?
<nikkia> marsh, AWP has both positive and negative sides, in that it *has* to pay out, as well as it having *not* to pay out :)
<nikkia> marsh, greedy corps would love something like fixed odds where the odds are 1 in 100 :)
<marsh> nikkia: spain sounds complicated  -that a legal requirement/loophole
<nikkia> marsh, yes, its all legal requirements
<nikkia> gambling laws in europe tend to be complicated (not just spain, and they vary from area to area)
<marsh> but surely the standard game will take it's long term % (1 in 37), and will have to pay out in the long run due to those fixed odds... ?!?!
<nikkia> marsh, another annoyance of the laws are things like timing, there is often minimum game time, and so on
<marsh> Aaaahh... I see...
<marsh> Timing
<marsh> the answer to all things
<marsh> ...
<nikkia> still, 3 months is good :)
<marsh> not bad - it'd take me that long just to know what they wanted!
<nikkia> the other team progamming on the same kit has been working 14 months on their project, which is technically more simple than roulette, and they STILL have major bugs :)
<nikkia> they got torn a new one by email yesterday :)
<marsh> so much for the nice easy game of roulette..
<nikkia> marsh, almost 100% of my time was actually spent in the presentation/flow
<nikkia> marsh, i had a basic roulette rule system running within about 2 hours :)
<marsh> nikkia: as it should be!
<nikkia> the hard part is tieing everything together, getting video playback 'right', getting all the interconnection of the game states, etc
<marsh> (although my codings shite & would have taken days)
<marsh> nikkia: I'm with ya
<nikkia> marsh, i prefer this industry over the 'video game' industry tho
<nikkia> marsh, shorter projects, more feeling of self-worth, you're not a small cog on a 2-year-long project
<marsh> nikkia - gambling, you mean?
<nikkia> marsh, gambling software, yes
<insanekane> nikkia: what package should I install to get STL documentation ?
<nikkia> its still video games, but its not THE 'video game' industry
<nikkia> insanekane: no idea
<insanekane> k
<marsh> nikkia: i's based on fact though - so i suppose it's simpler in a way... no?
<nikkia> marsh, i have no idea what my next project is, though, thankfully, i don't have to worry about it yet, i'm on holiday next week :)
<marsh> Heyhey! congrats nikkia!
<marsh> anywhere nice?
<nikkia> marsh: in some ways, but usually you start a 'video game' with a set of design documents that outline the gameplay anyway
<nikkia> marsh, nah, just lounging around at home
<thoreauputic> insanekane: apt-cache search stl | grep doc  >> stl-manual  ?
<marsh> nikkia: but the pressure's off though - you UK?
<jens> hello! knows anybody something about a local desktop wiki system for kde like the newton system from gnome?
<nikkia> marsh, yeah, UK
<marsh> and not gonna take advantage of the wonderfull weather coming up?
<nikkia> jens, i think i'd rather just install mediawiki on apache, personally
<nikkia> marsh, erm, wonderful weather? /me looks outside at the rain
<insanekane> thoreauputic: thanks :)
<thoreauputic> insanekane: you're welcome :) apt-cache search is your friend ;-)
* marsh is a bit pleased about the weather improving as he's just ripped a roof & upper floor ceilings off someones house & then got hit by a shedload of 'bad forcasts' and a few gallons of rain over the last couple of nights...
<jens> Ohh yes the same idea have i yesterday. but it must give something faster and or more easy. thanks
<insanekane> thoreauputic: as are you :)
<marsh> nikkia:  forecast is beter than present
<thoreauputic> insanekane: :)
<nikkia> marsh, i'd be hard not to be :P
<marsh> ...well here anyways
<nikkia> marsh, it looked like it was about to turn to SNOW yesterday, had that 'sleety' look to the rain :)
<marsh> you north?
<nikkia> nah, hertfordshire
<marsh> not near bristol - I'l warrant!
<marsh> herts... that sort of middle east?
<marsh> nikkia: pessimist!
<marsh> next week'll be fine weather for getting yr tent out & checking out the coast - you mark my words...
<nikkia> marsh, pretty much due north of london, not by far tho
<marsh> yeah - pretty much what i thought(ish)
<nikkia> marsh, herts is basically one of those counties that starts in london, and spreads outwards
<nikkia> i have an 'enfield' post code for example
<marsh> -- bit like london
<marsh> nikkia: ok
<marsh> 'Ere - if i wanna check my other net card & have to release from blueyonder to change mac address's, will ifdown release it so I can change cards (and machines too)
<marsh> 'cause I'm notgetting a connection if I just change machines over
<brent> i'm back
<brent> nikkia, guess what? I got it figured out (kppp problem)
<brent> I found this link and it worked! http://www.mepis.org/node/1748
<brent> just wanted to let you know that that's exactly what my problem was and that I figured out how to fix it. Thanks for your help as well.
<brent> I am so awfully stoked right now
<brent> it had everthing to do with authentication
<nikkia> brent, *nod* i don't use ppp enough to have given you an exact fix, but i figured it'd be something to do with auth
<nikkia> brent, the only thing i use PPP for these days, is my work's VPN
<brent> its totally kool! i really do appreciate all of your assistance. 
<brent> like i stated before, im a newbie, but everyone is at some point. im learning and it is very exciting.
<nikkia> wooo, my CDs passed thru the evil anti-terrorist 'OMG, CD's they might explode!!' check :)
<brent> nikkia, is this in nyc or jersey, or in europa?
<jpatrick> Europe..
<nikkia> brent, UK
<brent> oh. scary?
<nikkia> brent, my blank CDs/DVDs looked suspicious enough that they decided to investigate them, according to the tracking info :/
<brent> they show the terrorist stuff here in chicago all the time
<brent> hmmmm
<brent> uk terror on chicago news i mean
<brent> cds dont pose much of a threat unless they have anthrax on them? lol
<nikkia> brent, you'd think so
<brent> no laughing matter about terror, but cd checking is a bit silly
<thoreauputic> except AOL CDs of course, which are well-known weapons of mass destruction ;)
<brent> we have been lucky enough here in the states to not have another incident since 9/11 (yet) scary.......
<brent> aol....lol
<nikkia> brent, the thing is, most of us here have been affected long before all this recent stuff
<brent> yeah i know
<nikkia> brent, i remember being stuck in bristol temple meade station because of an IRA bomb threat about 15 years ago, for example
<brent> it just maybe seems like reality check? i dunno 
<brent> yeah
<brent> i had some bomb threats at my school right after 9/11 @ Robert Morris College
<brent> We were sorta freaking out
<nikkia> woo, less than a  minute left on this upload
<brent> there were FBI offices in the same building so we thought terrorists were targeting the FBI agents, but it turned out to be a pranking 'girl' nonetheless
<brent> anywho, i just wanted to thank you for your help. i really enjoy kubuntu and the community is great
<brent> since i found the solution on a Mepis post, you think I ought to post the link/solution to (k)ubuntu post?
<brent> i'm sure others have faced same problem
* nikkia packages, and prepares to md5 check
<brent> nikkia, peace i hope we can chat again some other time, for now, later............
<torz> hey I've got something weird going on - upgraded my system to AMD64 3000+ 2.0GHz but /proc tells me its running @ 1.0GHz.
<buz> try something cpu intensive
<buz> athlon64 cool n quiet powers down to 1ghz when relatively light load
<torz> oh.
<torz> I see :~)
<torz> I guess proc logs that at startup (when minimal load).
<ztonzy> hey :)
<Firetech> what decides if /sys/block/[drive] /removable should be 1 or 0?
<ztonzy> do anyone know if there's any adblocker for Konqueror...some websites use flash heavily for ads...and that slow down the browser (and somewhat system too)
<Firetech> Because an external USB HDD should be removable...
<nikkia> right, not quite 'morning' but close enough :P
<hussam> how do extract a password protected rar archive?
<buz> not sure if you can crack those
<buz> there might be some tools for it
<nikkia> guess the password :P
<hussam> I know the password
<nikkia> hussam, then you should be prompted
<hussam> ark does not prompt me
<nikkia> oh, ark
<nikkia> i use unrar *shrug*
<nikkia> ztonzy: there is no adblock for konq atm, but it is one of the features of 3.5 iirc
<ztonzy> nikkia: I do hope :)
<ztonzy> flash drags browser down
<hussam> what is correct syntax? "unrar -e filename.rar" does nothing
<nikkia> ztonzy: http://jrepin.blogspot.com/2005/07/jlps-kde-35-previews-part-1.html
<hussam> I have unrar installed
<nikkia> ztonzy: see the bit near the bottom about adblock/konq
<nikkia> hussam: unrar x filename.rar
<ztonzy> nikkia: aha...thanks
<hussam> nikkia:thanks that worked
<ztonzy> where's default images for KDE loaded...somewhere in /usr/share ??
<ztonzy> located*
<nikkia> yeah, pretty much
<nikkia> a variety of places, /usr/share/pixmaps, /usr/share/wallpapers and /usr/share/icons
<ztonzy> I always seem to forget where they are located :-\
<ztonzy> hmm as standard...isn't there a pixmap for taskbar bakground ?
<nikkia> erm, i don't know
* ztonzy wonders where that image is
<ztonzy> mine have disspeared
<nikkia> /usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers/default.png
<nikkia> at least here
<ztonzy> thanks
<ztonzy> nikkia: :)
<nikkia> anyone know how to get udev to reload its rules without trashing the running system ?
<hussam> According to distrowatch.com , KDE 3.4.2 has been released. No word or news yet on kde.org
<nikkia> source is in stable
<nikkia> there's also:  ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.4.2/kubuntu/  :)
<hussam> nikkia: that's great news thanks. Wow Kubuntu is indeed the best kde based distro ever.
<insanekane> hussam: indeed :)
<hussam> Not all distros will give you the most recent kde version.
<buz> i wont use one that doesnt ;)
<buz> now how do i add that as rep?
<hussam> I'm guessing: deb ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.4.2/kubuntu/ hoary-updates main
<hussam> I'll try that now
<paines> hi
<buz> i'm gonna give it a shot
<paines> anyone know a kde tool which i can use to connect to a nokia mobile phone to sync phone numbers and stuff
<paines> and which is availbale in kubuntu
<buz> what is secpolicy
<buz> it wants to update that
<buz> secpolicy - KDE PAM security policy configuration tool
* buz thinks more and more that going kubuntu was the right choice
<buz> now if only someone would package browsers and thunderbird when they get updated
<_erik> what about a firewall for kubuntu ?
<paines> guarddog
<ztonzy> what is "kitchensync" ?
<_erik> is there a basic firewall on the system? or must I install one ?
<paines> _erik: try guarddog, it lets you close and open ports via point and click
<paines> it straight forward
<_erik> shorewall can be updated too
<_erik> ill try both
* apokryphos gets bored so goes to download liveCD
<buz> 3.4.2 upgrade downloaded
<buz> installing
<apokryphos> it's still not anounced, funnily enough
<buz> who cares
<paines> what ?
<buz> kde 3.4.2
<paines> kde 3.4.2 is out and no announce ?
<apokryphos> buz: me? :P
<apokryphos> paines: developers get packages some time before official release to have time to package
<paines> apokryphos: wow
<hussam> buz: same here. I've tried many distros and kubuntu seems more and more to be the best choice.
<paines> so, i have to vbecome developer
<buz> paines
<buz> secpolicy - KDE PAM security policy configuration tool
<buz> no wait
<buz> i wanted to paste the repository url
<apokryphos> paines: well, no -- kubuntu devs got it some time ago, so it's in a repository
* apokryphos goes to get it
<paines> cool.
<buz> deb ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.4.2/kubuntu/ hoary-updates
<buz> woudl be better to get it from a mirror i guess
<paines> thanks guys
<apokryphos> ta
<buz> once slashdot gets word kde will go down
<hussam> you'll have to do a dist-upgrade as it needs to install additional stuff.
<buz> as always
<paines> doing linux since 95, and seen many things
<apokryphos> hussam: really? What like?
<paines> but ubuntu project is one of the coolest 
<buz> mhh dist-upgrade? really?
<buz> what does it need?
<buz> tho i run dist-upgrade every once in a while
<buz> so i might be fine
* apokryphos still thinks this should all be in backports
<hussam> apokryphos: kpovmodeler, krec , ksirc ...
<buz> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<buz>   imlib-base imlib1 kaboodle kcoloredit kdat kdelirc kdict kdvi kget khexedit kiconedit kmid kpackage kpovmodeler krec ksirc ksysv ktimer ktip kuickshow
<buz>   libarts1-mpeglib libpng10-0 mpeglib noatun
<buz> The following packages will be upgraded:
<buz>   kdeadmin kdebase kdegraphics kdemultimedia kdenetwork kdeutils
<buz> that is dist-upgrade after upgrade
<apokryphos> hussam: why do you need dist-upgrade for that?
<apokryphos> hussam: I'd only really want stuff that kubuntu-desktop would bring in, anyhow.
<hussam> apokryphos: also kaboodle.
<buz> well kdeadmin would come with kubuntu-desktop i guess
<hussam> apokryphos: with regular upgrade, it will hold some updates
<buz> and likely not work very smooth
<buz> so dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> buz: err, why wouldn't it be smooth?
<buz> who knows what happens if you use kdeadmin 3.4.1 with otherwise 3.4.2
<buz> also kdenetwork
<apokryphos> confused. Why would that happen?
<buz> cause kdeadmin came in with the dist-upgrade
<buz> wasnt upgraded otherwise
<buz> "kdeadmin kdebase kdegraphics kdemultimedia kdenetwork kdeutils"
<apokryphos> kubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on it?
<buz> i really rather have those upgraded as well
<apokryphos> Gotta do something; will check this in a sec
<buz> well i'll restart x
<buz> that is what i have to do right?
<apokryphos> not necessary..
<buz> mhh seems to have worked
<buz> apokryphos: you could try upgrade of course
<buz> see what happens
<apokryphos> I'm not saying anything would go wrong of course; just that I'm not sure it's necessary. I haven't got to it yet so I don't know for sure
<apokryphos> writing an email; brb
<buz> well it seems some rather core stuff doesnt get upgraded without dist-upgrade
<buz> hussam did you try plain upgrade?
<buz> besides it doesnt seem to hurt anything ;)
<hussam> I did sudo apt-get upgrade but it was going to hold some packages so I did apt-get dist-upgrade
<buz> well it works with dist-upgrade so why bother
<buz> didnt notice anything bad so far
<hussam> buz: you're done?
<buz> yes
<buz> since 5 minutes
<buz> it's about 90mb download
<apokryphos> ok, back
<buz> http://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kde7zx.png
<apokryphos> hm, kind of wondering why I'm getting an update error. Shouldn't that have "main" as well as hoary-extras?
<buz> i had deb ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.4.2/kubuntu/ hoary-updates
<apokryphos> still, it complains of a gzip error
<buz> no main
<toma> wow, crowded here
<apokryphos> buz: that exact thing gives me E: Malformed line 35 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<apokryphos> odd
<mentat-> anyone want to help a complete noob trying with Kubunu on an Acer Aspire laptop?  Having trouble with administrator mode to set up networking.  i enter my password to enter admin mode, it says "loading" with the red box, then it just disappears and dumps me back to the control center page
<buz> no sorry, main is in there as well
<apokryphos> mentat-: alt+f2 -> kdesu kcontrol
<buz> i didnt notice it got concatenaed with my prompt as i didnt have a trailing slash
<buz> newline i mean
<jpatrick> mentat: that happenes sometimes
<mentat-> it was odd... i had the lappie with me at work (with no network connections available) and admin mode worked.  i get it home to actually plug it into the net, and i can't configure
<toma> I've a small question about my installation. I'm working in a chroot environment to prepare kubuntu for booting. Only i can not install a kernel because mkinitrd complains about /dev/hda4 not being a block device. Probably something with udev? does anyone know how to solve this?
<insanekane> toma: 
<apokryphos> mentat-: yup, it's a known bug.
<insanekane> toma: yes, you need to regen initrd
<apokryphos> buz: do you not have anything else? I still get an error ( http://pastebin.com/323652 )
<mentat-> oh ok good, thought it was just me.  having absolute shite luck with computers lately
<toma> insanekane: sorry, i don't understand...
<buz> did you add main?
<insanekane> toma: err, sorry, wrong fix :)
<apokryphos> buz: correct
<mentat-> apokryphos: that command didn't seem to do anything - it asked for my password and disappeared too.
<apokryphos> buz: nevermind, I'll use Kubuntu's repo
<buz> apokryphos: http://pastebin.com/323653
<apokryphos> mentat-: kcontrol didn't start up?
<mentat-> nope... it asked for my pw, which i entered, and then nothing
<apokryphos> mentat-: close all versions of kcontrol, then alt+f2 -> kcontrol. You should be running kcontrol in admin mode
<apokryphos> mentat-: your *user* password, right?
<mentat-> yup
<apokryphos> mentat-: ok, try running sudo kcontrol in Konsole
<mentat-> kcontrol = control center?
<apokryphos> Correct
<toma> insanekane: any idea?
<insanekane> i had trouble with admin mode ... after i set a root password with sudo passwd, it started working
<apokryphos> buz: heh, interesting. No worries; kubuntu seems to work fine.
<buz> holy crap
<buz> that must be against human rights: http://www.david-hasselhoff.com/downloads/pingudance.mp3
<apokryphos> insanekane: kcontrol doesn't use the root password at all
<apokryphos> mentat-: oh wait, what version of KDE are you running?
<mentat-> hoary
<toma> i guess i cant switch then. Stuck to debian 
<apokryphos> hussam, buz: ah, I see -- the kubuntu-desktop pack hasn't been updated, that's why.
<mentat-> i think
<insanekane> toma: i had some errors with kernel not booting because it claimed my partition was not a block device ... the fix was to regenerate initrd, using mkinitrd ... since you get  bug with mkinitrd, i think the fix for my problem doesnt apply to u
<toma> insanekane: right.
<apokryphos> mentat-: add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main ; then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<insanekane> mentat-: try by setting a root password ... it did work for me .. dunno how it will work for you though
<mentat-> ooh errors when sudo kcontrol from console, a bunch of stuff saying "owned by udi 1000 instead of uid 0"
* apokryphos wonders what version of amaroK is in 3.4.2 repo
<mentat-> kane: tried that too but no luck... basically i reinstalled while at work last night, and the first time i went to kcontrol>network settings the admin login worked
<mentat-> but since then, nothing
<insanekane> mentat-: try kdesu kcontrol
<apokryphos> Looks like your permissions are a little mucked up there :|
<mentat-> poop
<mentat-> this is a fresh install from last night
<buz> amarok 1.2.3
<apokryphos> mentat-: is this a new user, by any chance?
<apokryphos> buz: :|
<mentat-> negative, the only user there, from the install
<mentat-> matthew = me
<mentat-> bleh
<apokryphos> mentat-: try what insanekane said. If it worked for him, it may work for you... 
<apokryphos> mentat-: if you have time I strongly recommend upgrading, though.
<apokryphos> A lot of bugfixes in the latest update
<mentat-> this is discouraging because even if i get my lan to work it looks like people are having trouble with the wifi in these notebooks
<mentat-> point me to the newest x86 install? i have 5.04 now....
* apokryphos starts upgrade
<apokryphos> mentat-: just add that line into the file I said, then execute those commands
<apokryphos> it'll do it
<buz> 5.04
<mentat-> ok thanks i'll try
<mentat-> bear in mind i am a complete and utter noob to linux
<mentat-> i just open that file in a text editor and save it, then run those commands?
<jpatrick> 50 minutes to download KDE 3.4.2...
<apokryphos> mentat-: no problem at all. Let us know if there's any part you get stuck on; we're here to help ;-)
<mentat-> you guys rox0r
<apokryphos> 1m35s :P
<mentat-> plus One Crazy Summer is on comedy central right now so htf am i supposed to concentrate
<nikkia> i'm not, i'm here for the free sandwiches
<apokryphos> nikkia: the ones with cucumber, cheese and ham are the best. Hands off!
<apokryphos> nikkia: no modem arrival yet? 
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, i emailed cust. service earlier
<apokryphos> nikkia: 3.4.2 was delayed to today, actually (heh, we'll see).
<nikkia> apokryphos: i don't expect a reply before the modem
<apokryphos> hehe
<nikkia> apokryphos: erm, its already out
<apokryphos> nikkia: no, it's not
<apokryphos> (not officially)
<jpatrick> now it's 40mins @ 40kB/s
<nikkia> ah, word-weasel! :P
<jpatrick> hmmm.. my max speed is 55kB/s normally..
<apokryphos> nikkia: for you, that is, it'll be available some time today :P
<apokryphos> jpatrick: do you have the correct mirror?
<mentat-> jesus christ i suck
<mentat-> kate wont let me save sources.list
<apokryphos> jpatrick: normal BB running there?
<mentat-> what the heck
<jpatrick> yeah
<apokryphos> mentat-: you need root permissions for stuff inside there. Either do something like kdesu kate, or sudo kwrite from Konsole
<mentat-> oh ok
<nikkia> apokryphos: sources are on the kde ftp, 'officially released' be damned
<nikkia> apokryphos: i have no intention of upgrading til the weekend however
<apokryphos> available for download? 
<nikkia> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> Interesting. Anouncement hasn't been made yet ( http://kde.org/announcements/announce-3.4.2.php )
<nikkia> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.4.2/src/
<buz> rotfl
<apokryphos> I wonder why it's not anounced...
<jpatrick> I'm closing Konversion to speed things up..
<buz> i wonder how long it will take until someone posts it on slashdot
<jpatrick> cya
<nikkia> apokryphos: i might try using the xdelta files
<nikkia> apokryphos: i imagine i need a program called 'xdelta' to apply them, however
<mentat-> apokryphos: stupid windows user question - i dont have to reboot or anything before running those apt commands after changing sources.list right
<buz> mentat-: no
<buz> but perhaps after running them
<apokryphos> After running them you should at least relogin in
* apokryphos will brb -- relogging in
<mentat-> erm i just realized
<mentat-> those commands are to get the upgrade
<mentat-> over an internet connection
<mentat-> which i cant get to work
<buz> yes
<mentat-> hehe
<mentat-> is there a new updated install CD
<apokryphos> hm, problem with upgrade is that current firefox breaks install. No worries
<buz> so did your upgrade work?
<buz> huuh
<buz> my firefox works fine
<apokryphos> firefox in backports had issues
<apokryphos> had to uninstall it, remove backports, and now will reinstall it
<apokryphos> got 3.4.2 fine now. Gonna check groupware stuff in a sec
<brosio> ehy the version of kopete in warty is altredy patched ?
<brosio> i read an advisor for kopete
<brosio> http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20050721-1.txt
<buz> kontact launces fine for me
<apokryphos> Kontact itself was fine; groupware stuff I was having problems with though
<buz> groupware stuff???
<buz> like what
<apokryphos> kolab
<buz> ah i dont use that
<apokryphos> it's pretty new
<buz> i hooked kontact up with egroupware
<buz> works for ht emost part
* nikkia mumbles
<buz> yikes
<buz> kolab uses a whole bunch of software i cant stand
<buz> is there an online demo of kolab
<buz> ah it uses horde for web
<buz> i dont care much for that one either
<apokryphos> it's all very new to me, but looks very handy so far
<buz> mhh its more complete than egroupware i guess
<buz> egroupware doesnt manage the mailserver itself
<buz> and outlook doesnt work with it afaik
<buz> but i could care less for outlook
<insanekane> will some of u pls stop using the breezy repository ? ;) i just downloaded 178 MB to compile OOo and now it times out on the last 17.4kb !!!! :/
<buz> compile oo?
<buz> you must be masochist
<may> bouh
<insanekane> buz: just frustrated ... been trying to download 17.4 kb (libpango0) for the past hour
<insanekane> buz: always timing out :/
<buz> try another rep?
<insanekane> WOOHOO !!!
<insanekane> it worked finally !!
<insanekane> now hoping kde 3.4.2 works
<nikkia> you know, k3b is actually *great* when you compile it against every multimedia library known to man :P
<apokryphos> aha, now it's been officially released.
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm too busy pirating CDs for my mum :P
<apokryphos> hehe
<Riddell> 3.4.2 out http://dot.kde.org/1122553679
<apokryphos> now we just need the kubuntu anouncement ;-)
<apokryphos> oh, it is there.
<apokryphos> Riddell: does the new repo have Koffice 1.4 in it?
<apokryphos> *1.4.1/1.4.2
<Riddell> apokryphos: koffice 1.4.1 is in the koffice 1.4.1 repository :)
<Riddell> see news section on kubuntu.org
<apokryphos> Yeah, just wonderd if they were both in the new one now.
<Riddell> no, they're kept separate mainly because that's how download.kde.org needs it
<apokryphos> Riddell: I still think it's a bit odd adding all these new repos each time for an upgrade :P.
<apokryphos> Backports really would be cool (Ubuntu-wise, that's where they should go, I think), but if download.kde.org needs it that way, then no worries
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:apokryphos] : KDE 3.4.2 Packages are out: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php | pls test 3.4.2 liveCD http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.5-i386-live.iso | Congrats to \sh on main upload ,Mez on maintainership | Kubuntu help channel | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl, Espaol #kubuntu-es | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-141.php
<brosio> anyone that have ubuntu on amd64 can said me which version is on repository ?
<apokryphos> Would have been cool if the dot article mentioned that Kubuntu had packaged it already ;-)
<darkphader> got a mouse problem on kubuntu 5.04
<darkphader> logitech usb mouse
<darkphader> on boot is dead
<darkphader> unplug and replug and it weorks
<darkphader> any known fix?
<supernix> Hiya gang
<supernix> WASSUP
<nikkia> erm, wow... 0.6KB/s from sourceforge
<supernix> I need someone to help me figure out if I might have been compromised
<buz> do you use tripwire'
<supernix> nope
<buz> could get hard then
<supernix> I have heard of it but never used it 
<buz> what you could do
<buz> boot from livecd
<buz> and check files against known good ones
<supernix> do they have a root kit checker ?
<buz> i doubt it
<buz> apt might have md5 sums though
<buz> dunno for sure
<insanekane> how do i force apt to use some kind of compression when doing dist-upgrade ?
<insanekane> otherwise upgrade will take 4 days !!! ;/
<buz> i thought debs were already compressed
<insanekane> buz: just wondering ...
* insanekane is extremely frustrated now
<Kamping_Kaiser> they are compressed
<Kamping_Kaiser> bz2 IIRC?
<buz> i dont believe it
<buz> viewing in tab still is broken in akregator
<buz> how hard can it be
<nikkia> obviously too hard :P
<buz> it insists on launching firefox if you have firefox as default browser
<buz> which sorta destroys the view in tab functionality :(
<buz> what version of akregator was in 3.4.1
<nikkia> 1.1.1
<buz> ah its the same now
<pointwood> where do you change the brightness and such in Kaffeine?
<buz> has anyone got instructions on using gecko in konqueror? not being able to use htmlarea sucks
<mart> buz: htmlarea in konq works fine here
<buz> weird
<buz> must try again
<buz> http://www.dynarch.com/demos/htmlarea/examples/core.html i only get a normal textarea
<mart> ah, that htmlarea
<buz> or pretty much any "wysiwyg" control
<mart> you need a different browser
<buz> i know
<buz> but there once was a project to use gecko as engine for konqueror
<buz> i'm getting pissed off at firefox meager speed lately
<mart> yep, but that doesn't mean its available with instructions
<buz> too bad
<buz> i think its rather painful to use a cms then format entries by hand :(
<mart> I think there are other wysiwyg ones that do work
<buz> neither tinymce nor xinha do
<nikkia> buz, used 1.0.6 yet ?
<buz> sure
<buz> since day 1
<nikkia> buz, ok, since you said about its speed, 1.0.6 is a lot faster for me than 1.0.4 was
<buz> still sucks compared to windows really
<buz>  i can see it rendering pages
<buz> on a 2.5ghz machine
<nikkia> firefox on windows? or IE on windows?
<buz> ff on windows feels faster
<nikkia> firefox on windows is just as slow for me
<jjesse> FF on my windows box kicks the processor to 99%
<jjesse> i dont' use it :(
<buz> konqueror is faster than firefox
<buz> i dont think its a gecko problem as much as xul
<vincentmx> druk ineens
<jpowers> buz: konqi may be faster than firefox but there are quite a few sites out there that just don't work with konqi
<martinjh99> Congrats on getting 3.4.2 out... :)
<buz> yes
<buz> and no extensions in konq
<mart> konq has extensions
<jpowers> I use konqi for most stuff, but I still have to keep firefox around as backup
<mart> konq-plugins - plugins for Konqueror, the KDE file/web/doc browser
<mart> konqueror-nsplugins - Netscape plugin support for Konqueror
<mart> konq-speaker - text-to-speech plugins for Konqueror and Kate
<buz> i was referring to XUL extensions rather than binary plugins
<buz> think webdeveloper toolbar
<buz> or flashblock
<buz> which is rather invaluable
<mart> konq has different plugins
<buz> sure
<buz> but nothing like firefox extensions
<martinjh99> I dont bother using konqi for web browsing - Much prefer Firefox meself... ;)
<buz> yeah me too
<mart> buz: so use firefox if it's better for you
<buz> but konqi is faster
<buz> and firefox crqashed twice today
<mart> then go code your plugins for konq then
<buz> i might be a student but i dont have unlimited time ;)
<mart> likewise the konq devs
<martinjh99> Guys I want to try out juk as my media player do I need another package to play mp3's?
<laser_tk> When upgrading kde 3.4.1 to 3.4.2 apt-get says: The following packages cannot be authenticated. Continue installing?
<martinjh99> laser - Its fine don't worry about it///
<laser_tk> ok
<martinjh99> Why would it want to install tex though?? *Boggles*
<mart> for kile, maybe
<martinjh99> Could be yeah - I have a feeling its installing more this time than it did from stock kubuntu to 3.4.1 ...
<frank> so kde 3.4.2 is out
<martinjh99> Yup it is frank - UPgrading as we speak... ;)
<frank> any problems with it
<martinjh99> Look in the channel topic...  
<martinjh99> Dont know yet...
<mart> excellent, I try and upgrade kdvi and it offers to remove some gnome stuff
<mart> all upgrades should be like this
<mart> and it fixes the bug
<frank> I wonder why it has to install things like noatun. I didn.t have it before
<martinjh99> Frank> Not a clue...  I just did a dist-upgrade...
<frank> apt should have a patch system where it can download only a patch and not the whole thing all over again
<martinjh99> Frank> Good idea - I mean it took me 20mins to download 3.4.2...
<frank> its not much of an issue for fast connection (I don't really care) but people on dialup are real
<martinjh99> Im on cable so its not much of an issue for me as you say...
<JakubS_> kdemultimedia started to depend on noatun for some reason
<wdh> frank, that would be hard when using binaries :P
<martinjh99> Right back in a minute or two... ;)  KDE 3.4.2 has just been installed ;)
<JakubS_> damn, i have to remove most of kde* metapackages to avoid installing noatun, ksirc, etc.
<Mose`> hello
<frank> JakubS_: I just let it go install what it wanted
<Mose`> how can i make my Konsole look fully transparent anr borderless?
<Mose`> *and
<JakubS_> i don't want to have noatun stealing media files associations
<martinjh99> Well no probs upgrading here at all...
<frank> restarting kde...
<Mose`> how to save Konsole position on screen?
<insanekane> Mose`: you mean via a program ?
<insanekane> Mose`: else you can use the advanced settings
<insanekane> Mose`: window menu -> Advanced -> Special window settings
<Mose`> mhm, thank you :}
<frank> Nothing seems to have changed with kde, I giess that;s a good thing! noatun is installed but has no menu entry
<nikkia> frank, 'kappfinder' is your friend
<nikkia> altho, to be honest, i don't know if it'll find KDE apps that aren't menu'ed
<frank> nikkia: I can do the menu entry myself but that's not even the only new media player installed. How many do they think I need?
<akrus> hello
<akrus> I need help
<akrus> I've compiled kernel 2.6.12-3
<akrus> and now lilo doesn't work
<akrus> it says "No partition selected." while loading, and then stops
<akrus> wow, new kde
<apokryphos> akrus: only bugfixes, really.
<akrus> anyway
<akrus> well, can someone help me with lilo?
<frank> that's the best kind of fixes
<frank> With kde 3.4.0 I was bragging to my friend that "linux never crashes" only to have konqueror crash a few times
<akrus> well
<akrus> so what's up with lilo?
<frank> I don't really know lilo
<akrus> I love grub
<akrus> but I can't load it
<akrus> it says: bshell cannot load (or something like this)
<frank> probably its the lilo equivalent to menu.list in grub
<Kejk_PL> akrus: can grub have nice image on bachgound>
<Kejk_PL> ?
<akrus> Kejk_PL: I think yes :)
<akrus> lilo says when I'm reloading it: "Fatal: Kernel doesn't support initial RAM disks"
<frank> magic! I repaired ksysguard applet
<akrus> well, I should recompile it?
<frank> is it the stock kernel?
<akrus> stock?
<akrus> www.kernel.org
<frank> I mean packaged by ubuntu?
<akrus> nope
<akrus> I've downloaded and compiled it
<frank> rafting acronym: AMF YOYO - Adios my friend, you're on your own!
<mart> akrus: you either need to build it with initrd support (probably need to use the kernel-patch-debian stuff) or remove the initrd stuff from your lilo.conf
<paines> hi
<paines> could it be that amd64 packages are not yet build for 3.4.2
<akrus> well
<akrus> will it work without initrd?
<goldfish> hmm yeah knoqueror just crashed there on me, 1st time :(
<goldfish> frank jinxed me!
<frank> goldfish: kde 3.4.0?
<goldfish> good question :)
<mart> akrus: I use hoary without initrd
<goldfish> frank: actually, it's not.
<mart> but I've compiled all the essential stuff into the kernel
<apokryphos> goldfish: what version?
<frank> goldfish: which version? and it crashed? I never crashed knoqueror since I updated to kde 3.4.1
<akrus> well
<akrus> I need initrd to load modules?
<akrus> do I need...
<akrus> :)
<akrus> sorry for my english
<apokryphos> akrus: you may have more luck in #ubuntu regarding grub/lilo issues
<mart> akrus: no
<akrus> well, I'll try now
<akrus> thanks everyone
<akrus> ubuntu is really nice ^^
<mart> akrus: you just need to enable the options in the modules menu in the kernel
<goldfish> 3.4.1
<goldfish> as far as i am aware
<apokryphos> Konqueror's never had any cosnsistent problem of crashing for me (it maybe has once or twice), regardless of version, but it may be worth upgrading to 3.4.2
<mart> akrus, you just need to make sure that all the stuff that you really need to boot is in the kernel, not as a module
<TestMAD> sweet..342 is out
<mart> crap, he's gone
<apokryphos> :S
<TestMAD> well..bout to try and fix my kubuntu and install the nvidia drivers..
<TestMAD> brb.
<patrick> back
<patrick> it seems that upgrading to KDE 3.4.2 killed my internet connection..
<patrick> had to reinstall Kubuntu
<apokryphos> I really don't know why people see "reinstall Kubuntu" as an option 
<mart> apokryphos: because so many people are used to win32? :)
<apokryphos> and upgrading to 3.4.2 could not possibly not allow your computer to access the Internet, it doesn't touch that stuff
<apokryphos> mart: true
<patrick> I tried to change the settings...
<patrick> didn't work
<patrick> I don't dual boot
<apokryphos> your Internet disconnected after you logged out of KDE?
<patrick> I finished downloading everything then I rebooted - everything was fine
<apokryphos> no need to reboot, for one.
<patrick> it cut me off for some reason
<apokryphos> just relogin
<patrick> oh
<patrick> I have to download again
<mart> download what again?
<patrick> KDE 3.4.2
<mart> apt will be normally be fine if you interrupt it
<mart> it caches your downloads
<mart> and will resume properly
<patrick> Not if I formatter my HDs
<apokryphos> mart: I don't think it was that his apt was interrupted
<patrick> formatted*
<patrick> it wasn't
<patrick> it just couldn't connect to the Net
<mart> which options did you change?
<apokryphos> do you use a modem?
<patrick> no
<patrick> I didn't change any options
<apokryphos> you must have made some other network changes before installing new kde/rebooting. KDE wouldn't touch the Internet
<patrick> hmm..
<mart> else the mirror you were using died, perhaps?
<patrick> it finished downloading
<mart> and unpacked/installed?
<patrick> yes
<apokryphos> try upgrading again -- add new repo, update, then upgrade
<patrick> I did
<patrick> it's doing so now
<apokryphos> ok, then you just need to relogin.
<patrick> right
<apokryphos> the only time you ever need to reboot is when you wanna put a new kernel or do a full dist-upgrade. For everything else you should be fine to either kill X, or just relogin
<patrick> have to do that in October then..
<apokryphos> yeah, or sooner.
<mart> hence:
<mart> > $ uptime
<mart> >  17:40:35 up 24 days,  1:48,...
<apokryphos> most I've seen so far is 365 days, I believe.
<apokryphos> (not mine)
<mart> yeah, but 24 days isn't bad given my install logs say I only installed kubuntu on Jun 27 :)
<apokryphos> heh. I generally don't seem to go more than 4/5 days. Feel guilty after hearing that it takes 5 full powerstations to run the computers of America-users when they're not using them :|
<apokryphos> desktop users that is, I believe. Something like that, anyhow.
<mart> apokryphos: surely not an American who cares about the environment!?!
<apokryphos> mart: I'm a Londoner :P
<patrick> me too
<mart> ah, the big bullseye in the south
<supernix>  /uptime
<supernix> hmmmm
<goldfish> :)
<supernix> hmmm my command aliases aren't working now
<supernix> Uptime: 2 days, 18 hours and 18 minutes
<supernix> hmmm well maybe they are
<supernix> hey guys anyone know of any exploits that might have been found in the last month ?
<goldfish> anyone ever have the problem of downloading a file with konqueror the status is at 100% from the beginning?
<mart> supernix: zlib, mysql
<supernix> what can they cause ?
<mart> zlib, could be anything, everything uses it
<supernix> bbl mart thanks for your assistance boss is ragging me to get something else done
<mart> heh
<testmad> how do i stop x?
<mart> testmad: log out
<testmad> umm..from console
<goldfish> ?
<goldfish> get the pid and kill it
<mart> testmad: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<testmad> k.
<testmad> im installing nvidia drivers.yea..
<mart> assuming you're using kdm, of course
* testmad is being sarcastic
<goldfish> you know when u run kaffiene for the first time, can u get that install screen back again?
<il_padrino> hi
<il_padrino> i need help
<il_padrino> how have a kde.dekstop
<il_padrino> pls
<il_padrino> :P
<patrick> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<testmad> how do i get gcc?
<testmad> i should already have it tho right..
<patrick> sudo apt-get install g++ ?
<testmad> or should i just install build-essentials?
<goldfish> build-essentials
<testmad> k
<patrick> yeah
<il_padrino> patrick, 
<patrick> yeah?
<il_padrino> but kubuntu-desktop install kdm
<il_padrino> and i have gdm
<il_padrino> :P
<patrick> so use kdm when it asks you
<patrick> it asks you when you finish downloading kubuntu-desktop
<testmad> ok.now i need the source for my kernel..
<testmad> how do i get that?
<patrick> i have no idea :-/
<mart> it's packaged
<il_padrino> patrick, xD
<il_padrino> tnx
<testmad> apt-get install linux-k7-source?
<patrick> :)
<mart> you expect me to guess what kernel you're using?
<testmad> im using the k7 kernel
<jjesse> what version of k7, k7 is amd right?
<testmad> yea
<jjesse> so version 2.X.X of the k7 version do you have installed?
<testmad> and how do i see what version of kernel i got?
<patrick> Control Panel
<testmad> umm..in cosole
<patrick> Centre*
<patrick> kernel --verison ?
<testmad> i cnt use x right now..need the nvidia drivers installed first
<testmad> didnt werk
<patrick> version*
<delltony> uname -a
<patrick> typo :(
<testmad> hmm..
<testmad> still seeing the old kernel..
<testmad> gotta reboot
<mart> er, you should be able to get x working without the nvidea binary drivers
<testmad> brb
<testmad> back..
<testmad> 2.6.10-5-k7
<testmad> thats what i got
<jjesse> so you have version 2.6.10 of the linux kernel compiled for K7
<testmad> yea
<testmad> how do i stop x again
<testmad> i need to write that down
* P3L|C4N0 o/ Hi People
<testmad> n/m
<testmad> i got it
<testmad> but how do i get source?
<mart> testmad: get the package with the source
<testmad> what do you mean?
<mart> there's a package, and it contains the source code for the linux kernel
<testmad> i know that
<mart> so install it
<testmad> but i dont know what to type
<patrick> I have one error
<testmad> ive tried sudo apt-get install linux-k7-source
<testmad> thats all..
<testmad> but i dont know the packages name
<patrick> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.2-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb (--unpack):
<patrick>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<patrick> oppss
<patrick> sorry
<mart> there's no package with that name
<testmad> i know that nowl.
<mart> apt-cache search linux-source
<testmad> ok..thnx
<mart> it's not like there's gonna be a separate package for the k7 source
<testmad> i think there is
<mart> architecture is just a compile option
<mart> testmad: well let me know when you find it :)
<testmad> i found itt
<testmad> installign headers now
<mart> testmad: headers != source, you asked for the package with source
<testmad> sorry
<testmad> but it compiled and installed
<testmad> thnx for the help
<hussam> why are the packages of kde 3.4.2 missing kdeartwork? will it be uploaded later on?
<Jeezis> how would i restart the artsd sound server?
<patrick> got to work
<patrick> got it to work*
<patrick> relogging in
<patrick> i hope this works..
* nikkia concludes that k3b needs a 'run command before burning' and 'run command after burning' option
<patrick> okay
<patrick> the control center's gone missing
<patrick> wb
<ztonzy> wee
<ztonzy> upgrading to kde 3.4.2
<patrick> i just did
<HostingGeek> il_padrino: hey
<HostingGeek> il_padrino: do you mind being banned from #vhcs I want to ban *.cl as there have been some cases of annoyence from that zone
<HostingGeek> il_padrino: you where one of the only people that is using .cl on this network...
<HostingGeek> hmmm
<HostingGeek> bit weird...
<HostingGeek> cya fellows
<patrick> bye
<HostingGeek> your going to like my part message ;)
<ztonzy> when is it needed to do 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<jpatrick> if you want breezy
<mart> ztonzy: in general, when a package needs to be removed in order to upgrade other packages
<jpatrick> oh
<ztonzy> mart: ah, so rarely?
<mart> ztonzy: yes, quite rarely
* ztonzy wonders now if Konqueror will crash less now
<mart> ztonzy: you need to be very careful when you do dist-upgrades to check that nothing important is being removed
<jpatrick> have you finished downloading
<jpatrick> ?
<ztonzy> mart: I guess...
<mart> but you don't have this worry when you just upgrade
<ztonzy> jpatrick: asking me ?
<ztonzy> I dont...I just upgrading kde
<jpatrick> you have KDE 3.4.2?
<ztonzy> or updating...
<ztonzy> jpatrick: soon
<jpatrick> :) okay
<ztonzy> the server was slow compared to my connection :)
<ztonzy> the server could be 10 times faster if it was possible...I got 24/1 mbit/s ADSL
<ztonzy> brb :)
<Zactivix|Zzz> hello?
<Zactivix> :|
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> how to fix the settings control as to look as a list and not as iconview
<ztonzy> after upgraded to kde 3.4.2
<testmad> ok..think i got it all fixed..
<testmad> reboot
<jake1> ok.. so i am trying to compile something from source, but it appears i do not have a C compiler.... any suggestions of which i should use
<jpatrick> I only know C++
<jpatrick> try searching..
<jjesse> install gcc i think it is
<testmad> now this is nice
<testmad> before..i was getting 350 fps in glxgears..now im getting 657.
<testmad> fullscreen
<Zactivix> anyone know of a good FTP client?
<Zactivix> and where I can get one for Kubuntu?
<jpatrick> KGet
<Zactivix> adonde es?
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install kget
<Zactivix> haa
<Zactivix> I mean, aha
<Zactivix> thank you.
<jpatrick> there's a spanish channel -> #kubuntu-es
<testmad> ok..i never noticed this before..but when i ddrag a window around on my screen..it leaves trails
<Zactivix> haha I'm not Hispanic
<jpatrick> wow. :P
<Zactivix> just messing around.
<jpatrick> okay :)
<Zactivix> geez, never took spanish in high school?
<Zactivix> :P
<jpatrick> I'm not Hispanic but I live there
<Zactivix> so... what if I forgot my admin PW? :(
<Zactivix> I remember my one for DSL
<ztonzy> hmm 
<Zactivix> but am @ a loss for my kubuntu one
<ztonzy> KDE 3.4.2  feels faster ?
<ztonzy> I think it does
<jpatrick> yes
<Zactivix> both run very fast, but 2 dif systems.
<Zactivix> one PII266 for DSL
<hussam> anybody noticed spellcheck does not work on kopete in kde 3.4.2? can somebody check this?
<Zactivix> and my main PC 2.0Ghz Athlon runs Kubuntu
<ztonzy> jpatrick: it is faster than 3.4.1 ?
<jpatrick> Zactivix: http://ubuntuguide.org/#changerootpasswordforgotten
<Zactivix> aha thanks, jp
<Zactivix> again
<jpatrick> ztonzy: maybe it's because I now a 1GB swap partition :p
<ztonzy> ehhe
<jpatrick> I now have*
<ztonzy> jpatrick: I already have that, with my 512MB RAM
<Zactivix> I can't access that grub> prompt...
<hussam> can somebody check for me if spellcheck in kopete works in kde 3.4.2 ?
<jpatrick> I have 128MB RAM
<Zactivix> I tried putting in md5crypt in, but it says command not fonud.
<Zactivix> *found
<jpatrick> I was considering 2GB swap
<Zactivix> actually I just got in the boot/grub dir
<Zactivix> and tried it again
<Zactivix> but no dice.
<jpatrick> hmm...
<Zactivix> md5crypt still to be found.
<ztonzy> jpatrick: is even faster ?
<jpatrick> yes. :D
<jpatrick> Now I just need to know where I can find NFS
<jpatrick> It won't let me share with NFS
<jpatrick> just Samba
<testmad> anyone here got experience messing with grub?
<testmad> i wanna edit it and not mess things up
<testmad> so i want a little help
<jpatrick> maybe shadows might work now..
<jeanluc>   chicago-1.il.us.undernet.org
<jpatrick> ?
<frank> testmad: I have  a bit of experience...
<testmad> i got it frank
<testmad> i think
<testmad> only a reboot will tell
<testmad> brb
<testmad> frank: its werkin.
<testmad> thnx for offreing to help tho
<testmad> now..how do i see what my ehternet devices are?
<testmad> cus i have 2 of them..but only one is working. i need to find out whaat the other one is so i can install the appropriate drive
<testmad> i think its the marvell/yukon but not sure
<testmad> hmm..y is that when i runs lspci..everything comes up as unkown device?
<ilba7r> hi I installed arabic language support and arabic fonts. I can now login using the arabic language. I can also switch to righting from right to left in open office. My problem is even when i use arabic fonts whatever i right is still in english! is there any more setting i have to do ? And Yes i installed openoffice-ar pack
<ilba7r> hi I installed arabic language support and arabic fonts. I can now login using the arabic language. I can also switch to righting from right to left in open office. My problem is even when i use arabic fonts whatever i right is still in english! is there any more setting i have to do ? And Yes i installed openoffice-ar pack
<hussam> I have problem with kde 3.4.2 spellcheck does nor work under kopete 0.10.3 under kde 3.4.2. anybody's having a similar problem?
<ztonzy> wee...I enjoy 3.4.2
<slicslak> anyone use kmail?  can you label mail w/ colors ala thunderbird?
<hussam> ztonzy: can you help me by checking if spellcheck works in you kopete?
<hussam> ztonzy:  you* kopete?
<hussam> your
<ztonzy> hussam: hmm I dont use kopete , but gaim
<ztonzy> hussam: for kde 3.4.2 ?
<hussam> yes
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> dont even know if I have spellcheck turned on in (when using...) kopete
<testmad> can anyone help me with my lspci listing?
<testmad> everything says unkown device..is that ok? seeing as how everything works except one ethernet port..
<hussam> ztonzy: it should be on by default but it's saying it's disabled. there is not way of enabling it.
<ilba7r> hussam try in command line runwithaspell
<ilba7r> let me check the correct command for you
<ilba7r> run-with-aspell
<hussam> "kopete runwithaspell" ?
<ilba7r> run-with-aspell kopete
<hussam> so I run "kopete run-with-aspell"?
<hussam> oh ok
<ilba7r> i know but this will force it to use it if it is dissbled
<ztonzy> hussam: seems to work here...swedish spellcheck
<hussam> let me get back to my kubuntu machine. I'm on the other machine. I'll be back in a minute.
<jpatrick> Can someone tell me the command for Control Center in Menu Editor?
<NDService> kcontrol?
<jpatrick> I did that
<jpatrick> keeps saying cannot write configuration
<henning> someone who can help me with compiling?
<jpatrick> what language?
<henning> when I type ./configure, then it tells me that the c compiler can't create executables
<jpatrick> C?
<henning> I think ;)
<henning> I'm trying to compile SuperKaramba
<jpatrick> what compiler do you have?
<henning> gcc ?
<jpatrick> do you have the source files?
<jpatrick> or is this something you downloaded?
<henning> yes, I just need the compiler
<jpatrick> try: gcc -o <name> <name>.c
<jpatrick> grr..
<jpatrick> wrong thing.. I think
<henning> ehm?... Why can I just do the ./configure then make and then make install ?
<jpatrick> do that
<henning> It used to work
<henning> but when I type in ./configure IN the source DIR, then it fails
<henning> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<henning> that is the output I get :(
<henning> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install gcc
<henning> done that 
<jpatrick> :-/
<tech> try  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<alexmic> Hi all
<henning> tech: trying it now...
<henning> :-o Working :)
<henning> i think...
<tech> I'm a genius.
<tech> :D
<henning> but thanks anyway, now i don't get the compile error :D
<henning> yes indeed, maybe more like a gure og linux-god ;P
<henning> guru*
<ilba7r> is there an onscreen keyboard in ubuntu like in windows
<henning> cya!...
<alexmic>  I am trying to setup a wacom tablet (unsupported though) so i had to patch some source files and reconfigure and compile those files...
<alexmic> The problem is that at config I get an error about Xorg-SDK. (first time I hear about it). I don't find any package on it nor doc on google and the file xf86Version.h is missing... what should i do??
<jeanluc> hi
<jeanluc> can some one help me?
<Kovecses> jeanluc, whats the prob
<jeanluc> no sound
<Kovecses> ok
<jeanluc> in cds or system sounds
<jeanluc> :( I can't figure out what happened.
<Kovecses> it worked before?
<jeanluc> speakers work sound card works in windows so its not a hardware prob
<jpatrick> most people have no sound
<jeanluc> I want sound
<alexmic> Does anyone knows the common path to xorg sdk and/or the package i should install?
<Kovecses> jeanluc, you have to get the latest version of alsa and compile it
<jeanluc> how would I do that
<jeanluc> I am a complete noob
<jpatrick> hopefully it should be fixed in October...
<Kovecses> ok
<Kovecses> jeanluc, first you need to go to alsa's web site..... get the alsa driver the alsa library the alsa utils and the alsa oss
<jpatrick> too late
<jpatrick> :-/
<jpatrick> wb
<jeanluc> sorry 
<jeanluc> back now
<jpatrick> [21:52]  <Kovecses> jeanluc, first you need to go to alsa's web site..... get the alsa driver the alsa library the alsa utils and the alsa oss
<Kovecses> jeanluc, first you need to go to alsa's web site..... get the alsa driver the alsa library the alsa utils and the alsa oss
<Kovecses> oops
<jpatrick> oppss
<jpatrick> :)
<jeanluc> rrr
<jeanluc> i
<jeanluc> sick of this in kubuntu I really like it but it should be able to play mp3 w/o tweaking.
<jpatrick> I don't have sound
<jeanluc> and .wav .ogg
<Kovecses> its not that hard 
<Kovecses> i couldn't live without sound
<jeanluc> well
<jpatrick> nor can I
<jeanluc> Ive tried for a bout a month to play mp3
<jeanluc> but nothing works
<Kovecses> so go get those files
<jeanluc> so im thinking of going to mandrake
<Kovecses> i can send them if you want
<jeanluc> mandriva
<jpatrick> which files?
<Kovecses> jeanluc, if sound dont work in ubuntu it wonk work in mandrake....mandrake sucks
<Kovecses> the alsa files
<jeanluc> well
<jeanluc> im sooo fucking sick of kubuntu
<Kovecses> all you have to do is upgrade alsa
<jpatrick> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/driver/ ?
<jpatrick> :-O
<jeanluc> dammit
<jeanluc> whichone?
<Kovecses> i told you which ones
<jeanluc> theres a million
<Kovecses> no no no ...your at the wrong page
<jpatrick> og
<jpatrick> oh*
<jpatrick> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/ ?
<Kovecses> wrong page
<jpatrick> :(
<Kovecses> go to the alsa homepage
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> -> http://www.alsa-project.org/
<Kovecses> yup
<jpatrick> then...
<Kovecses> now on the right you see all the downoads
<jpatrick> the right?
<Kovecses> it says 1.0.9b
<hussam> I still can't get spellcheck to work on kopete in kde 3.4.2 anybody can help?
<jpatrick> ok
<Kovecses> next to driver
<Kovecses> get that
<jpatrick> yes
<Kovecses> and
<jpatrick> got it
<Kovecses> library 
<Kovecses> and utilities
<Kovecses> and OSS
<jpatrick> ok
<Kovecses> then unpack them using ark i
<Kovecses> then unpack them using ark
<jeanluc> rrr
<jeanluc> fuck me
<jpatrick> :-O
<jeanluc> I hate this distro
<Kovecses> why
<Kovecses> cuz you cant use sound
<jeanluc> every thing is fine
<Kovecses> is this your first linux distro
<jeanluc> except for my fucking audio
<jeanluc> yes
<jpatrick> you left out the ?
<jeanluc> except redhat
<jeanluc> so  2nd
<Kovecses> jean......why is it so badd?
<jeanluc> should support mp3
<jeanluc> thats all I want
<Kovecses> IT DOES
<jeanluc> and I would be happy
<jeanluc> upon install
<frank> it cant legally do that from the start
<Kovecses> it supports mp3 straight out of thwe box
<Kovecses> mine did
<jeanluc> mine doesn't
<jeanluc> and ive tweaked
<testmad> how do i enable DMA on boot?
<jpatrick> so fix it
<jeanluc> and tweaked
<jeanluc> but
<jeanluc> NOTHING
<jeanluc> rrr im soo pissed
<Kovecses> dude wtf
<Kovecses> what did you try
<frank> testmad: this the 2nd time I tell you this, I think: edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<jpatrick> I take the "what the heck" route
<Kovecses> all you have to do is download a player like xmms and mp3 will work fine
<jeanluc> no
<testmad> ah..ok..
<jeanluc> I have xmms
<Kovecses> YES
<testmad> thnx frank
<jeanluc> bmp
<jeanluc> NONE OF THEM WORK
<Kovecses> its cuz your sound doesnt work
<jeanluc> no it used to
<jeanluc> rrr
<stibby> can i get amarok 1.3 through apt?
<Kovecses> it used to!!!!!!!!!!!
<jeanluc> sudo apt-get install amarok
<jpatrick> with backports enabled
<jeanluc> mp3 never worked
<jeanluc> .wav only
<Kovecses> do me a favor buddy go back to windows.....linux is not for u
<jeanluc> no
<jpatrick> yeah
<jeanluc> kubuntu
<stibby> how do i enable backports?
<jpatrick> you do that
<jeanluc> kubuntu is not for me redhat is
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<Kovecses> my mp3 worked straight out of the box for me
<frank> then red hat: whatever works
<jeanluc> good for you!
<Kovecses> implaying one right now
<jpatrick> I've untarred the files...
<paines> hi
<nikkia> oh ffs
<Kovecses> fedora doesnt support mp3 
<jpatrick> good bye
<nikkia> i've been sat here for 10 minutes trying to work out why i can't get arts and jack connected....
<paines> any idea when amd64 are ready for kde 3.4.2
<testmad> can i just use hda,hdb,hdc instead of hda1, hdb1,etc..etc..?
<Kovecses> god damn
<frank> paines: I don't know if amd64 gets the updates for kde. amd64 doesn't have backports, so maybe not
* paines cries
<frank> testmad: for dma?
<testmad> yea
<frank> testmad: for it has to be the drives
<frank> so /dev/hdc
<Kovecses> anybody else have mp3 issues like he did?
* paines is wondering why amd64 is getting not the deserved attention is should
<testmad> k
<frank> paines: I used to run amd64 and let me tell you that i386 is heaven compared to it.
<testmad> what about dma on hd?
<testmad> harddrives?
<Kovecses> i just got cedega from limewire.......hehehe
<frank> testmad: I think that is enabbled by default
<frank> testmad: not too sure though
<pax> gotta chose between a great cpu or up-to-date system ::evilgrin::
<frank> pax: well i386 on athlon64 still performs pretty damn well!
<pax> frank that proves that the latest is not always the greatest :p
<jpatrick> I hope this works
<jpatrick> wb
<jpatrick> so I just do ./configure ?
<jpatrick> no!
<pax> hussam: what's up ammo :)
<hussam> pax: hey man. 
<hussam> pax: how do I enable automatic spell check in applications using aspell? any idea?
<pax> ew good question, I never use aspell, sorry
<hussam> do you use kopete?
<nikkia> ddddddd
<nikkia> oops
<pax> la2
<hussam> oh ok
<frank> I just figured out something. The reason I can see alot of full names here is because people are using kde irc clients
<onewing> hello, i enabled the transparency effects on my user, and how it hangs the system at the end of my KDE splash screen
<pax> franky, whatcha mean
<onewing> anyone know how to change that back to normal? i can log in as root
<stibby> can anyone think of a way to convert midi into mp3?
<onewing> sorry if im repeating, but my system hung
<onewing> i enabled tranparency effects in my normal user
<onewing> now when i try to log in as it, it hangs at the end of my KDE splashscreen
<onewing> is there anyway i can change the tranparency effects back to being disabled for that user?
<insanekane> stibby: use arts-builder for that i guess
<testmad> WTF?!?! Noatun
<testmad> what is this
<testmad> does kdat work with the old colorado 120's?
<testmad> cus i got one of them still and bout 80 tapes for it
<porinne> hi
<porinne> is somebody there ?
<testmad> i am
<insanekane> yes
<hussam> pax: did you upgrade to kde 3.4.2?
<porinne> could somebody help me to install skype on kubuntu 64 ?
<testmad> i cant
<testmad> sorry
<testmad> n/m
<testmad> left allready
<testmad> is there a way to change file associations all at once..
<testmad> instead of going thru and changing every one.
<testmad> i just dont like naotun
<testmad> err..whatever it is.
<_radu> did anywone tested the new kde 3.4.2 ?
<testmad> im using it
<Happy> how do I move one file to another directory in consle
<nikkia> right, thats a nice kdm theme setup
<Happy> sudo mv file file?
<nikkia> and KDE configured to properly use and start jack :)
<testmad> nikkia: what theme?
<nikkia> testmad, a heavily modified 'shuttle'
<testmad> heh
<_radu> is it good enough to upgrade from the 3.4 ? i heard that there bug fixes .... is it realy so debuged?
<nikkia> testmad, the hard part was making a ksplash theme to suit it :)
<testmad> ksplash? it has one
<testmad> i thought
<nikkia> testmad, eh?
<jpatrick> i'm off
<nikkia> testmad, for 'shuttle' no, there's not, not on kde-look anyway
<testmad> ok.i see kdm theme and splash screen
<_radu> okay , so after i add that crap (lines) to the sources.list , what do i have to do to install kde 3.4.2
<_radu> ?
<testmad> but..its not for shuttle i gues
<testmad> cus it looks nothing like the theme
<nikkia> testmad, no, different shuttle :P
<nikkia> testmad, i basically just created a new theme based on redmond (ie, similar behaviour to kubuntu's splash)
<esac> how can i install the 7667 nvidia drivers ? I don't see them with the added repositories
<nikkia> testmad, copied across shuttle's background for it, then moved the text position and changed the colours :)
<testmad> cool
<_radu> uh boy , it seems like i dont have much chances to install it tonight
<_radu> :)
<fcobra> hola
<fcobra> :-)))
<testmad> well..back to xp..
<TestMAD> nikkia: y is that that when i lspci everything says unkown device?
<TestMAD> it even says that on the nvidia cards but i have the nvidia drivers installed..i actually mangaed to figure out how to compile them
<nikkia> testmad, because lspci can't find the pci vendor/device database ?
<TestMAD> hmm
<nikkia> testmad it should be, /usr/share/pci.ids iirc
<TestMAD> so how do i go about fixing it?
<nikkia> testmad 'sudo update-pciids'
<TestMAD> ahh
<TestMAD> ill have to try that when iget back onto kubuntu
* nikkia is really quite happy with her install now :P
<nikkia> i'm tempted to say its a touch faster than kubuntu too
<nikkia> firefox certainly is :)
<TestMAD> make me a distro and send it my way
<TestMAD> hehe
<nikkia> testmad, my two main goals for going LFS have been fullfilled...
<nikkia> 1) have full support for my printer, 2) use jack properly for the complete system-wide sound
<TestMAD> im gonna need help with my mustek scanner oneday
<TestMAD> now i know who to come to
<jeanluc> wow
<jeanluc> everything is frozen except
<jeanluc> fire fox
<jeanluc> nvm
<jeanluc> it fixed its self up I LOVE LINUX
<_marco> i have a problem compiling wings3d, don't know if this is the right place...
<_marco> i'm trying with version 0.98.29b
<_marco> when it tries to compile the "accel" plugin
<_drac> how do I check if DMA is enabled on a harddrive?
<_drac> Im getting horribly slow transfer rates from hda1 to sda1
<nikkia> drac, sudo hdparm -I /dev/...
<_drac> ahh hdparm thats what it was
<_drac> thanks
<xpower> When i try root commands, x says "sudo: must be setuid root" Meaning?
<_drac> Are you root? (using sudo passwd root)
<xpower> I have logged in as a user, maybe my user is set to root?
<nikkia> drac, more likely permissions on his sudo are wrong
<_drac> Bleh, HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument
<nikkia> they should be --s--x--x
<xpower> Cant open Kuser.. :(
<nikkia> drac, on hda ?
<_drac> yes nikkia
<_drac> using hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda
<nikkia> drac, odd, maybe you don't have a DMA-capable IDE controller as far as the kernel is concerned ?
<_drac> Humm maybe
<_drac> I need to recompile to a newer one anyway
<_drac> yup
<_drac> just googled it, kernel doenst have default support for intel chipset
<xpower> sudo
<nikkia> hmm, it did for my i845, is it a i915 or something ?
<_drac> i875PE
<_drac> ICH5
<nikkia> ah
<nikkia> i'm ICH4 i think
<_drac> aye, I want to get me one of those Pentium D's in the near future
#kubuntu 2005-08-03
<_drac> With i955
<esac> ok seriously, has anybody gotten evolution to work with a microsoft exchange server ?
<nikkia> once, a long time ago
<nikkia> and only once
<esac> dang, it asks me for my OWA url which i provide and username/pass and it keeps telling me that my username/pass is wrong
<jeanluc> Hey can some one help me play mp3s? They don't seem to work in kubuntu
<jeanluc> I've  installed this apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<jeanluc> but still no sound when I play
<jeanluc> ive tried beep media player amarok xmms juk
<jeanluc> all of them but I can't seem to get it to work
<nikkia> heh, this is annoying...
<nikkia> automount is umounting my ipod cos beep-media-player is buffering more than my mount timeout's worth of audio
<jeanluc> nikkia
<nikkia> what?
<jeanluc> do you know how to get mp3s to work?
<nikkia> yes
<jeanluc> can you help me?
<_rob_> jeanluc: read the getting started guide
<jeanluc> where?
<_rob_> jeanluc: google "kubuntu getting started" or "kubuntu mp3"
<zweihander> hi folks
<zweihander> Anyone here good with X.org stuff/
<zweihander> stuff?
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> how do I run the kde setup wizard once I've already installed kde?
<bobbyd> ahh, I found it, kpersonalizer
<frank> bobbyd: thanks for sharing that!! I want to change something there
<bobbyd> frank, np :)
<frank> its the single click open file behaviour that I don't like
<bobbyd> is there something in the standard distro that will show me a graph of net usage on the panel like knetload?
<frank> cpu usage you mean?
<aseigo> ksysguard?
<frank> add the ksysguard applet to panel
<esac> what do i install for bootp and tftpd
<armando> hola
<armando> NICK SoftLogic
<SoftLogic> hola
<SoftLogic> hola
<SoftLogic> help
<Firetech> why is there no kcontrol entry in the kmenu in 3.4.2?
<nikkia> Firetech: you don't really need it you know....
<nikkia> Firetech: open konqueror, use settings:/ as the url, or there should be a settings link in the system menu (2nd button from the left on the panel bar)
<apokryphos> You don't need the kmenu altogether :P
<apokryphos> hi nikkia :)
<nikkia> evening apokryphos 
* apokryphos is hoping nikkia got some sleep 8)
<nikkia> a bit, not much
<Firetech> I know I don't need it... I have the kcontrol submenu in the kmenu instead... I just wondered why it's gone
<apokryphos> Kubuntu have big plans for kcontrol as far as I've seen
<nikkia> apokryphos: i ventured into setting up kdm, and a kdm/ksplash theme pair, along with modifying kde to start jack before arts, today :P
<apokryphos> as in, a destruction of it :|
<apokryphos> nikkia: cool, how'd it go? I'm pretty happy with my kdm theme.. *goes to get the name*
<nikkia> apokryphos: it went fine
<apokryphos> logic scan fusion
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm using a modified 'shuttle', plus a ksplash theme to match it
<apokryphos> and current splash is LoveKDE -- seriously very nice
* apokryphos kdelooks it
<nikkia> i basically wrote the ksplash theme from scratch, started off with one i dl'ed, thinking it'd just be tweaking, but after replacing the background, then completely rewriting the Theme.rc, i realised i'd basically made a new theme :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: heh. Shuttle KDM theme... pretty nice. Not sure about the whole login box there; a little odd.
* apokryphos wishes ubotu could do a kdelook search
<nikkia> apokryphos: it (the login box) doesn't look too bad
<nikkia> working thru the deps for rezound now :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: you do enjoy it all, don't you ;-)
<_carlos> hello!
<_carlos> mi first time in this, jeje :p
<_carlos> greetings from Venezuela (y)
<apokryphos> _carlos: hi carlos :)
<_carlos> how r u?
<_carlos> where r u from apoklkacsbkjcas
<_carlos> ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: have you tried out the moodin engine? Wondering what's "heavily customizable" about it.. will install it now actually.
<apokryphos> _carlos: I'm excellent, thanks. From London here. And yourself?
<nikkia> apokryphos: it looked like too much work
<apokryphos> _carlos: you can use TAB for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC. i.e.  _car-<tab>
<_carlos> oh! thanks apokryphos <- OH! so usefull
<apokryphos> =)
<_carlos> i'm from Venezuela ! me and some friends are organizating an event for this august 16, the debian day
<nikkia> apokryphos: otherwise, i got my release done at 12:30, and spent the rest of the afternoon pretending to work while actually writing some audio CDs for my mum
<_carlos> hello nikkia
<_carlos> r u actually a girl?
<apokryphos> nikkia: :)
<nikkia> hi _carlos, yes, thanks
<_carlos> wow
<apokryphos> _carlos: cool, how is it over there?
<_carlos> how did u get into linux, a boyfriend wasn't it?
<goldfish> asl?
<apokryphos> hahaha
<goldfish> wanna go cam2cam ? aslplz.
<apokryphos> nikkia: you always have this affect on guys? ;-)
* apokryphos hopes goldfish is joking
<_carlos> ejeje, Here is GREAT, i love it, i live in San Cristobal, next to the Andes Mountains
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> of course.
<apokryphos> ;-)
<_carlos>  TIMER
<_carlos> 
<_carlos>  LOAD
<_carlos>  Reload
<_carlos>  source
<_carlos>  tcl
<_carlos>  reloadall
<_carlos> oooooooops, sis i wrote that?
<nikkia> _carlos: no, actually, it was the owner of a company i wanted to buy a commercial UNIX system off, that got me into linux
<apokryphos> _carlos: my parents are going there soon. Doing a whole tour of South America. Extended 25th anniversairy :)
<nikkia> he suggested that rather than spend $700 on their unix, i'd be better off trying linux, since i was a student at the time
<apokryphos> nikkia: ever tried out *bsd?
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, ran freebsd for a year or two
<nikkia> apokryphos: it was BSDI that i was considering buying when i was recommended to try linux :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: A few people on the doc team are implicitly echoing the glories of it. Might try it soon.
<nikkia> woo, all deps satisfied!
* apokryphos wonders what else could be the executable for moodin
<apokryphos> heh, cool.
<nikkia> apokryphos: well, when i ran it, i kept running into the problem that things written primarily for linux wouldn't work right in freebsd
<Firetech> apokryphos: the moodin engine is really nice
<Firetech> oops, backlogged
<Firetech> read the logs
<apokryphos> nikkia: that seems to be the main popular criticism. They said that it wasn't really the case, and that the repos are huge for it
<nikkia> apokryphos: for example, it was around E15 time, and they'd just added transparency (the faked kind), but whenever you used it, it would coredump X :)
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> apokryphos: another time, i remember upgrading imlib because the 'official' version was about a year and a half old, and it broke *everything*
<nikkia> i think i finally gave up on it around the time they claimed it was going to be 3-4 years before the next major kernel release, because they couldn't get enough people to work on it
<apokryphos> Firetech: cool. Any idea of the executable name?
* nikkia hits rezound with 'make'
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> kind of wondering how you're meant to actually move the kmenu to anywhere
<Firetech> apokryphos: aren't some example themes included?
<apokryphos> Firetech: sure, but how do I open *the* engine?
<Firetech> engine="moodin" in Theme.rc?
<apokryphos> Firetech: heh, I was understanding the program all wrong, thanks.
<Firetech> ...
<Firetech> np
<Firetech> I got a little confused about your questions :P
<Firetech> damn backports
<apokryphos> Heh, I thought it was something quite different, but yeah -- it looks cool. THEMEOPTIONS -- very handy.
<Surfdue_> hey
<Firetech> updates to wine removed libwine-print, wine-doc and winesetuptk
<Surfdue_> i have a wlan ethernet card, when i enable it in kde network settings it immediatly disables my wireless network has an encryption code is there some kind of log i can see if its an invalid encryption or etc?
<ttrocal> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu and KDE is giving me errors such as the following for various config files: Will not save configuration./Configuration file "/home/flip/.kde/share/config/kaccessrc" not writable./Please contact your system administrator.
<Firetech> gnite guys.
<Surfdue_> night firetech
<apokryphos> 'night
<Surfdue_> it be nice if anyone knew how to help me or could
<Surfdue_> please
<apokryphos> ttrocal: what are you trying to do, there?
<ttrocal> I get that when I start KDE and when starting certain apps.
<ttrocal> So I want to not get it.
<apokryphos> odd
* nikkia manually fixes bugs in rezound :/
<apokryphos> I'd compile a bug report
<ttrocal> Hmmm...  do you have a thought on what might be causing this?
<nikkia> that sounds a lot like a case of running X sudo'ed
<apokryphos> ttrocal: what version of KDE are you running?
<ttrocal> This is a brand new installation of Kubuntu 5.04
<nikkia> ttrocal: if you just installed, you have little to lose by doing 'sudo rm -R .kde' from your home directory
<Firetech> ttrocal: fire up a terminal and type "ls -l /home/flip/.kde/share/config/kaccessrc"
<Surfdue_> does noone know naything about wlan drivers?
<Surfdue_> wlan
<Surfdue_> i mean
<Surfdue_> ethernet pcmicia
<ttrocal> ls: /home/flip/.kde/share/config/kaccessr: No such file or directory
<frank> c
<Firetech> ttrocal: "ls -l  /home/flip/.kde" then?
<frank> kaccessrc
<frank> wrong filename
<Firetech> ttrocal: ignore the second command
<Mez> nikkia, you still here?
<nikkia> Mez, yes
<ttrocal> -rw-------  1 root root 91 2005-07-28 19:16 /home/flip/.kde/share/config/kaccessrc
<apokryphos> heh
<frank> there is your problem
<Mez> nikkia, do you respond to /msg's at all ?
<Firetech> ttrocal: "ls -la  /home/flip/.kde" (just paste the FIRST line)
<nikkia> Mez, not when i'm running irssi and don't see them, no
<apokryphos> ttrocal: try doing what nikkia said, I'd say.
<frank> chown recursive home
<Mez> ah, irssi, hehe :D
<nikkia> mez, don't have kvirc built yet
<nikkia> mez, and i noticed the pending window NOW anyway :P
<frank> ttrocal: did you start kde as root or something?
<Mez> lol
<Mez> fair enough :d
<Firetech> ttrocal: hmm, to fix it, type "chown -r `whoami`.`whoami` ~"
<Mez> so, you've got my previouse message now
* Mez ougt to try irssi sometime
<apokryphos> Firetech: option has to be uppercase, I think
<ttrocal> Alright, I chowned everything and that seemed to work.  Unless I get that error again, I guess it's fixed!  Thanks guys!
<nikkia> Mez, yes, i've seen it now :P
<frank> I don't have this kaccessrc file at all though, I wonder where it comes from
<Firetech> ttrocal: change -r to -R
<ttrocal> Firetech: way ahead of you ;)
<Firetech> apokryphos: I just thought of that...
<Firetech> ttrocal: okidoki, that's good...
<Firetech> Now, good night...
<apokryphos> Really wondering how those were made/had root permissions, if it's a fresh install. Weird.
<Firetech> apokryphos: running some kde-programs with sudo breaks things...
<Firetech> I've had that problem with kwrite
<apokryphos> would it really alter things like that, though?
<Firetech> might do.
<apokryphos> I don't think sudo <GUIapp> is supported at all; quite a few still crash
<apokryphos> kate doesn't run at all
<nikkia> apokryphos: this is why i always suggest kdesu
<apokryphos> yup
<nikkia> right, after some serious hand holding, that's rezound compiled :P
<apokryphos> Should actually mention this to the kudos guy, too, when he comes back.
<Firetech> apokryphos: if you change any setting in that <GUIapp>, the rc file will be owned y root.
<Firetech> *by
<Surfdue_> anyone know about ethernet pcmcia cards?
<apokryphos> interesting
<nikkia> it even runs!!
<Firetech> at least that's what I think
<nikkia> Firetech: its even more evil than that
<Firetech> ubuntu has an advantage on that front. most Gnome programs can run with sudo without breaking stuff... I mostly use gedit for GUI editing (nano otherwise)
<nikkia> Firetech: *if* that GUI app is the first app to use KDE features that are configurable, then it will conceivably create the defaults as root
<Firetech> nikkia: and that is heaven, ain't it? ;)
<frank> Surfdue_: sorry I don't know
<nikkia> right, thats probably a good place to take a break for the night i think
<nikkia> apokryphos: btw, the fruits of my audio setup: '0 (6) XRUNs detected' in umm, 3 hours of playing mp3s while compiling/installing :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: heh, I wish I knew what that meant. :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: an XRUN is a 'glitch', afaict there are 2 kinds, fatal ones where the audio frame is lost, and non-fatal ones where the sync is missed slightly
<apokryphos> nikkia: none at all? Sweet. Music, what's your poison? (love the way I turned that round from wine, eh? I am indeed the Lord of Language)
<nikkia> apokryphos: well, 6 non-fatal ones
<apokryphos> oh, that's what that means.
<nikkia> which is probably about 50mS worth of hiccups over 3 hours :)
<nikkia> its all because jack is running under the realtime-lsm
<apokryphos> nikkia: Lindows/Linspire runs root by default? 
<nikkia> apokryphos: as i remember it, yes
<apokryphos> :|
<nikkia> i imagine thats why they get away with using jack... because they don't have to run users
<nikkia> but you can do what i did, and setup user accounts to have access to realtime-lsm :)
<apokryphos> Seems to ruin half the point fo running a Linux system, to me at least.
<sproingie> i think linspire has "restricted users" now
<sproingie> which always gets me.  who wants to be "restricted"?
<frank> apokryphos: yes it does. If it were as popular as Windows, it would as much of  a death trap
<nikkia> apokryphos: as for my 'poison' when it comes to music, its a mix, in the last hour or so its gone thru Jarre, Alaska, Pink Floyd, Vai, Dream Theater, Faith No More, and Vangelis
<sproingie> i remember lindows ripping off some guy's art for their website without any attribution
<Surfdue_> :(
<sproingie> then their juvenile and stupid Doors filk
<sproingie> the whole company just reeks of asinine shenanigans
<nikkia> anyway, bedtime
<nikkia> night all
<apokryphos> 'night nikkia 
* apokryphos goes to check what their official "aim" is
<sproingie> $$$
<sproingie> i can't begrudge anyone the profit motive
<sproingie> they just strike me as particularly inept to do it
<apokryphos> heh, indeed.
<apokryphos> only $49.95
<apokryphos> I think they've acknowledged that they're not able to do what Windoze can, just yet.
<sproingie> founded by the founder of the wildly successful mp3.com
<sproingie> remember mp3.com?  me neither
<apokryphos> heh. I'm sure it gets loads of visitors thinking... hey, where do people get these mp3 thingimagigies from -- aha! mp3.com
<apokryphos> kind of a shame that the ultra-user-friendly-Linux should be a paid one, though.
<sproingie> it almost has to be
<sproingie> someone's gotta be paid to do all the grunt work of working on it
<Surfdue_> no o ne can help with my problem?
<apokryphos> Yup, they have all the signs. A "flash intro"
<frank> apokryphos: well their click and run thing is closed source and based on apt but you can also buy commercial software with it. (yearly fee though so you keep on paying but you never have to buy software in a store)
<apokryphos> haha, ultra corniness
<sproingie> oh yeah, of course the fact that the guy went to bat to call the product *Lindows* of all things
<sproingie> that put the most sour taste in my mouth
<sproingie> really solidified the popular impression that linux was a cheap plastic windows knockoff
<apokryphos> all these flashing pieces of text... "Linux".. "Kernel" wow! KDE 3.3!!
<apokryphos> frank: hah, interesting.
<Surfdue_> helllo
<Surfdue_> i guess no one knows pcmica cards and kde
<apokryphos> Surfdue_: for issues like that it's worth trying #ubuntu
<Surfdue_> why it disables
<Surfdue_> ok
<apokryphos> I'd view that whole flash intro again if I had time ;-)
<frank> apokryphos: but the running as root thing is horrible. only since I've running linux do I realise how bad that is in Windows too!
<apokryphos> how popular is it exactly?
* apokryphos looks for unreliable results on distrowatch
<frank> linspire? I don't know.
<apokryphos> 20th, there.
<frank> I know the company has about 50 employees
<Surfdue_> apokryphos,  what flash intro
<Surfdue_> :P
<apokryphos> http://images.linspire.com/linspire5.0intro4-8-6.swf
<sproingie> oh yeah, linspire comes with something called "hot words"
<sproingie> which appears to be a TopText like thing right in the browser
<sproingie> yay, first linux to SHIP with adware
<frank> they do have a native version of wmv 8 and 9 though (licensed from microsoft)
<sproingie> they filed the serial numbers off firefox and call it "Linspire Internet Suite"
<apokryphos> oh my, there's a whole http://media.linspire.com/howto/kiosk.swf thing too. 8)
<sproingie> actually looks like seamonkey, not firefox.  my mistake
<frank> sproingie: GPL lets you do that
<sproingie> frank: that doesn't mean it's ethical
<Surfdue_> dont they have to give linspire fro free
<Surfdue_> they are charginf for linux!
<Surfdue_> isnt that illegal!!
<sproingie> so go throw bob young in the clink
<frank> Surfdue_: no its not and they have a bunch of stuff in there that they have to pay for to put in, so they have to charge
<Surfdue_> :P
<Surfdue_> i herd the source is free
<Surfdue_> hwere is it ;P
<sproingie> my beef with linspire is mostly their shady history, which colors my current perceptions
<frank> Surfdue_: You can go start selling ubuntu CDs for as much as you want totally legally
<apokryphos> For me it wouldn't so much bother me that it's a shady business, but that it's representing Linux, and doing such things
<sproingie> i suspect as they get more successful, they're becoming a bit more professional
<apokryphos> frank: I can send you a signed one for only $10
<sproingie> i still think redhat has 'em beat in terms of talent and professionalism
<frank> apokryphos: oh yes, I'll take 5!
<apokryphos> frank: will Kubuntu ones do instead? I only have 2 Ubuntu ones
<apokryphos> frank: also, it's $20 extra for them *all* to be signed
<frank> sproingie: I tried it for a few hours, and it is stupidly easy to use. People who use, can probably avoid the shell completely as long as everything they need is in click and run
<sproingie> frank: that's a good thing. is it still root by default?
<tikka> hi
<Surfdue_> my sound works but in VLC playey my sound dosnt work :
<frank> root by default, yes, which is the worst thing about it. In the installation, it does suggest to setup a user to improve security though
<Surfdue_> why
<sproingie> frank: that's *awesomely* irresponsible
<apokryphos> Ubu seems to be somewhere in between extreme like Linspire and, say, Gentoo
<sproingie> it goes to engineering talent or lack thereof
<apokryphos> they're Debian really at heart, but they're aiming for the masses, too.
<sproingie> i wonder how much linspire gets from the walmart cd's
<frank> sproingie: IT is just wrong. all of the stuff that is in /home/username goes to /root instead which is horrible to see. you have an empty /home!
<Surfdue_> lol
<sproingie> gotta say, if you're a software maker, wal-mart is about as good a deal as you can get
<sproingie> if you actually have any marginal cost tho, dealing with walmart is a kiss of death
<sproingie> it's like dealing with microsoft, only you're *sure* to get screwed
<Surfdue_> ight
<sproingie> frank: aside from dotfiles and dotdirs, my home is usually empty to start with also.  but wow, root everywhere, how revolting
<JayParadise> can linux only have sound coming out of one app at  a time? lately ive been stuck in silence cus of dead processes
<sproingie> JayParadise: no, you use a mixer like esd or arts
<sproingie> gnome uses esd, kde uses arts
<JayParadise> cus kaffeine or whatever will tell me the device is being used by another application yet i hear nothing
<sproingie> speaking of arts, why won't mine upgrade?  it's *still* missing the libarts dependency
<sproingie> JayParadise: actually i think that error's bogus.  you probably just don't have access to the device
<sproingie> i forget the "correct" way to fix that
<sproingie> easy way is chmod 666 /dev/dsp
* apokryphos is out for the night -- bye guys
<JayParadise> then i can have multiple audio playing? if so nice
<JayParadise> not that i need that
<sproingie> well you'll probably have to restart arts
<JayParadise> but i wont have to watch another movie with both kaffeine and totem again, lol.
<sproingie> or maybe just kmixer actually
<frank> lol
<sproingie> not sure which level kde tries to access it at
<JayParadise> totems video was choppy kaffeiene had no sound so i had to sync up
<sproingie> actually i have the same no sound problem in kaffiene with several codecs
<sproingie> i think it's a codec problem
<sproingie> sound in ubuntu is seriously a problem, it's gotta be the #1 faq around here
<sproingie> i havent any speakers or phones on this computer in months except when booted to windows to play games
<frank> it is... I was lucky and have no problems but I did when using amd64
* sproingie has been becoming a console gamer more and more lately
<sproingie> since all PC games are starting to become bland and homogeneous, i wondered why i was wasting my money on PC games now
<sproingie> i'm not gonna get planescape torment on the PS2 or anything, but at least i can sit on the couch while i play
<JayParadise> i havent played any decent games since i sold the ps2
<JayParadise> i'll get ps3 though
<sproingie> i'll probably get an xbox 360 and thanks to microsoft, i won't have any need for windows any more
<tikka> JayParadise, you should try some linux games :D
<sproingie> isn't that ironic?
<tikka> they kick the ps2 in the ass
<tikka> hehe
<tikka> Gnome Robots its cool
<tikka> :D
<JayParadise> will that be out by xmas?
<JayParadise> lol
<JayParadise> i have doom
<JayParadise> i get my ass kicked within 5 minutes everytime though
<sproingie> hm. there's actually one console rpg i've ever liked with good acting and all.  more of an action/stealth game tho
<sproingie> beyond good and evil.  amazing voice acting, even if the game's a little bit silly 
<JayParadise> nice quake2 finaly installed correctly
<JayParadise> its in the menu
<JayParadise> spoke too soon
<JayParadise> wont load
<sproingie> i can't do fps's anymore
<sproingie> i remember playing system shock 2, game scared the bejeezuz out of me
<JayParadise> i need ram
<JayParadise> 512 isn't enough these days
<sproingie> doom was "open door, 1-2 zombies jump out behind you.  six shots each, turn around, repeat.  yawn"
<_drac> hey all, Im having trobule with kernel 2.6.12 detecting my SATA harddrives(in comibined mode, they are /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd), It sees my one IDE drive and my CD drive just not the two harddrives (one is linux), any idea why?
<dutch> evening :)
<_drac> Hey Dutch
<jake1> anyone here able to help me with compiling a KDE app
<jake1> please
<_drac> which, jake1 
<jake1> seemingly i have a terminal error output message
<jake1> wlassistant-0.5.1
<jake1> a wireless assistant application
<_drac> Whats the error?
<jake1> the output says "configure: error C++ preprocessor "/libb/cpp" fails sanity check
<jake1> "
<jake1> and i am not sure if i need to send it to some phsyciatric ward or if there are drugs i can give it to make it sane
<jake1> _drac any suggestions?
<jake1> :-\
<jake1> i take it that there are no suggestions
<jake1> :-\
<Jet2k5> Hello.  I have Ubuntu Hoary installed, and I'm about to dowload the ' kubuntu-desktop' package.  I heard the Kubuntu is sorta buggy, but besides the servers that I have in my current /etc/apt/sources.list do I need to add any other for updates?
<tech> aanyone expirience Xorg locking up and taking 100% cpu? it just happens randomly. i run latest kubuntu the latest ubuntu nvidia driver package. my videocard is nvidia geforce 6600 AGP.
<jake1> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins tallation and add the correct paths!
<jake1> ???
<jake1> what do i do?
<jake1> hello???
<frank> jake1: compiling? you need xorg-dev or something like that
<jake1> xorg-dev?
<frank> are you comiling something?
<frank> compiling*
<jake1> yes frank
<jake1> it started the ./configure
<jake1> but the last message i got said "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins tallation and add the correct paths!
<jake1> "
<jake1> i have xorg-common installed
<jake1> and xorg-driver-synaptics, xserver-xorg
<frank> probably you need x-dev
<jake1> apt-get install x-dev?
<frank> yeah
<frank> what are you compiling?
<Jeezis> hmm, is there a good kde applet to monitor my network connection?
<frank> or maybe its libx11-dev I don't really know
<TestMAD> lets hope you told him the right one huh frank?
<TestMAD> heh
<frank> hope so!
<TestMAD> i was jsut reading an interview with leo laporte..and he said that he sees an open source OS overtaking M$ and that it wont be linux.
<TestMAD> kinda makes you think..whats in future
<frank> TestMAD: what an OS that doesn't exist yet? that will take some time!
<TestMAD> yea..
<JadeFire> when I use amroK to connect to an inernet stream it freezes
<TestMAD> but..it lets the imagination run wild tho doesnt it
<TestMAD> i dont think it could happen for a few years..but i do think that M$ is past its prime
<TestMAD> i know its just a pipe dream..but an os that could support mac,win,and linux would rock
<jake1> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<jake1> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<jake1> wtf mate
<TestMAD> frank: heres a link to the article if you want to read it.
<TestMAD> http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/html/62/4791.html
<frank> thanks
<JadeFire> when I use AmroK to connect to an inernet stream it freezes how do i solve this
<JadeFire> ?
<JadeFire> anybody
<JadeFire> ?
<JadeFire> ?
<JadeFire> :-(
<TestMAD> frank: i just hope that whatever changes comealong..im not too old to keep up
<Jet2k5> pax: ok, where can I find the option to control my sound through my volume keys on my keyboard, in gnome they are under keyboard shortcuts, but I can't find them on KDE
<pax> oh boy, nothing under kcontrol?
<Jet2k5> not that I can see
<pax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaKeys
<Jet2k5> I know how it works in gnome
<Jet2k5> but isn't there a front end nice GUI for it?
<pax> I'm not sure dude, give #kde a shot, I never use any multimedia keys
<Jet2k5> k
<Jet2k5> thanks anyway, I don't feel like setting up xbindkey just for that :P
<hippie> how to delete only one package?
<ttrocal> Hello, I'm getting an error while trying to configure kdar for installation: checking for libz... configure: error: not found.          Possibly configure picks up an outdated version          installed by XFree86. Remove it from your system.          Check your installation and look into config.log
<Jeezis> hrm, anyone here have any thoughts on why my amd athlon xp-m, which should be 1.79 ghz, is only shown as 530mhz?
<ttrocal> 'locate libz' finds /usr/lib/libz.so.1 and /usr/lib/libz.so.1.2.2
<frank> Jeezis: powernowd slows it down but it will go faster when you need it
<frank> ttrocal: you need the -dev package
<frank> ttrocal: like libz-dev or something
<Jeezis> frank: will it still show it at only 530mhz in /dev/proc because of powernowd?
<frank> yeah
<ttrocal> I installed libx11-dev already. libz doesn't seem to be a package.
<Jeezis> ok, thanks a lot, i just wanted to make sure there wasn't something wrong
<TestMAD> frank: did you read that article? what did you think of it?
<frank> TestMAD: well its pretty vague, and I just skimmed over it. He just says that some unix-like opensource OS will take alot of market share from Microsoft
<frank> TestMAD: he doesn't know which one
<TestMAD> i thnik he has a good point about user interface design tho
<ttrocal> Oh, looks like libz was part of the package 'zlib'.  Got that taken care of, but not I'm getting another configure error.
<frank> TestMAD: What he says about the decline of Microsoft is true though. They try to improve security for Longhorn but that would break alot of old apps so they are stuck between a rock and a hard place
<cs378> god i am startin to hate KDE, can i FULLY change it to gnome
<frank> ttrocal: good
<frank> cs378: I like kde better
<TestMAD> yea..vista is supposed to be an attempt to get away from using the registry..(i wonder where they got that idea from..was it /etc?..hehe) but they're still going to use a virtual registry
<frank> cs378: you mean install gnome?
<cs378> frank: im havin error on the kcontrol
<cs378> frank: yea install gnome
<frank> install ubuntu-desktop
<cs378> thats all i do?
<cs378> after that, itll boot up with gnome?
<TestMAD> frank: if you install gnome in kubuntu..will it give you a choice for what to use for your session?
<frank> you will have the choice when you click session before logging in
<cs378> ohhh
<cs378> so if i log in with gnome, i get the same start menu as in kde right?
<frank> cs378: well the programs from both are pretty mixed up in the menu, they're pretty much all there
<cs378> so, the differance between kde n gnome is its theme and the system control panel
<frank> cs378: no there are alot more differences
<frank> cs378: its a whole desktop environment
<pax> frank
<frank> yeah?
<cs378> frank: i think ill do both, i heard gnome has less error
<pax> you use ff?
<frank> cs378: maybe... I have kde 3.4.2 and things rarely fuck up
<frank> pax yeah I use it
<pax> do you know how to remove a theme manualy?
<frank> what do you mean? just change it
<frank> or do you want to delete it?
<pax> the darn thing would start with this theme installed
<pax> not*
<frank> oh its not starting at all?
<pax> nop, I gotta find away to delete just the theme not the entire profile
<arcanistherogue> hey, has anyone installed UT2004 on linux?
<arcanistherogue> I am having an error
<cs378> frank: u kno when u go into kcontrol n Administrator Mode <-- this thing was never works
<Kovecses> arcanistherogue, are u using cedega
<arcanistherogue> no
<arcanistherogue> im doing the native install
<arcanistherogue> with this linux-install.sh
<frank> cs378: ok I never had this problem but I heard of it
<frank> cs378: just update to the newest kde
<frank> cs378:  It probably will fix it
<frank> cs378: look at the topic
<cs378> frank: i think i should have to newest kde, this is my 3rd day usin linux
<cs378> haha
<cs378> frank: i know, i searched the forum, followed the step, but still don work, oh well, im newbie, i guess i don need much
<frank> look at the topic here
<cs378> frank: only works when i openin console: sudo kcontrol
<delltony> question: anyone know of a chm reader for kde? i have tried xchm for x but for some reason the chm file i have will not work with xchm :(
<frank> pax themes are treated as extensions
<pax> frank: safe mode did it, sometimes I just can't think :)
<frank> look in  ~/.mozilla/firefox/k47o56pw.default/extensions
<pax> frank
<pax> it's all fixed
<frank> ok
<frank> delltony: I don't know
<frank> arcanistherogue: I installed the UT2004 demo....
<delltony> thanksk
<arcanistherogue> frank: well it has to do with the discs, i dont think you would know that....im having na  error
<frank> was the installer on the disk?
<hippie> can help me?
<frank> ask away
<dell500> how do you get rar files to work?
<frank> dell500: install rar its in multiverse
<hippie> how to remove only one package?
<frank> hippie in synaptic?
<dell500> frank, thanks
<arcanistherogue> frank: no, it was off the disc, but i got it working
<frank> ok
<hippie> yes,utilize that but me soon when doing aptitude wants to me to install the packages again
<frank> why do you need to uninstall it? and are you forcing the uninstall?
<delltony> quick question compiling to do a deb and add to apt and all that good stuff isn't it ./configure  then make then checkinstall?
* arcanistherogue is now afk
<hippie> need unistall package for disk space
<frank> well you can only uninstall packages that are not a dependancy for other ones
<delltony> sure would be nice if the repostitory had the kde app of kchmviewer
<frank> hippie: you can delete what is in /var/cache/apt/archives 
<hippie> ok
<delltony> what is lXext part of?
<frank> delltony: what is that?
<dell500> rar doesn't work that well
<delltony>  ../chmlib-0.35/libchm.la -lqt-mt  -lz -lpng -lz -lm -lXext -lX11  -lSM -lICE -lpthread
<delltony> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext
<delltony> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<delltony> make[2] : *** [kchmviewer]  Error 1
<delltony> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/delltony/Desktop/kchmviewer-1.0/src'
<delltony> make[1] : *** [all]  Error 2
<hippie> 0 packages upgraded, 29 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded 
<delltony> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/delltony/Desktop/kchmviewer-1.0/src'
<delltony> make: *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<frank> delltony: don't flood like that
<delltony> didn't mean to do that many lines
<frank> dell500: how so?
<delltony> how so what?
<hippie> to install the packages again
<frank> delltony: I was talking to the other dell
<TestMAD> soemone needs to change thier nich for a bit
<hippie> cant remove
<dell500> frank, i try to get this file out of the archive and it errors everytime
<frank> dell500: what is the error? maybe the archive is corrupted
<frank> hippie you're not very clear
<hippie> why?
<dell500> frank, "The extraction operation failed.  Use "Detaisl" to view the last shell output."
<dell500> Extracting  /home/dell500/america-boozers.img                            
<dell500> Write error in the file /home/dell500/america-boozers.img [R] etry, [A] bort 
<dell500> Write error in the file /home/dell500/america-boozers.img
<dell500> Program aborted
<dell500> sorry
<frank> dell500: Is there room in there?
<dell500> i think so
<dell500> 60 gigs free space or so
<TestMAD> its cus its an img
<TestMAD> thats an iso
<TestMAD> of sorts
<frank> so?
<TestMAD> mount it
<TestMAD> then copy the file you want
<frank> dell500: do you have a .rar or a .img?
<dell500> a .img file is in the .rar
<TestMAD> y not just use ark?
<TestMAD> ive had noi problems with it doing rar
<TestMAD> dell500: are you using sudo?
<frank> dell500: you shouldn't need sudo for that
<TestMAD> try it tho
<TestMAD> never hurts
<frank> dell500: are you using the user dell500 to do this?
<dell500> ya
<ttrocal> Hmm, I'm still trying to install KDar.  Now I get the following error during make:   -c -o archiveHandle.o `test -f 'archiveHandle.cpp' || echo './'`archiveHandle.cpp; \   then mv -f ".deps/archiveHandle.Tpo" ".deps/archiveHandle.Po"; \   else rm -f ".deps/archiveHandle.Tpo"; exit 1; \   fi   archiveHandle.cpp: In member function `libdar::crypto_algo     archiveHandle::queryCryptoAlgorithm()':   archiveHandle.cpp:222: error: 
<ttrocal> `crypto_blowfish' undeclared in namespace `libdar
<frank> dell500: you could try using the shell to see if it works.   rar x filename.rar
<frank> ttrocal: I still don't have an answer for that one
<dell500> worked
<dell500> computer is lagging hardcore
<TestMAD> this is off topic..but im wondering bout htis..has anyone figured out how to get peanutbutter onto the slice of bread w/o tearing the slice of bread up or smashing it flat?
<pax> toast it
<TestMAD> hot Pb&J??ewww
<mike> hey
<TestMAD> hi
<mike> kubuntu room isn't as talkative as the ubuntu room
<mike> ha
<TestMAD> means theres less problems
<TestMAD> hehe
<TestMAD> j/k
<mike> ha
<mike> i was reading a tutorial on ubuntu making eterm on the background transparent
<mike> not one for kubuntu though
<TestMAD> wish i could help..
<sproingie> i say, what's wrong with hot pb&j?
<TestMAD> but im waiting for transparency in kde to get stable before i use it again.
<dell500> how do you cp a dir with all it's contents?? cp -r ?
<dell500> or something
<TestMAD> sproingie: its nasty
<sproingie> i find it tasty
<sproingie> i always toast mine
<sproingie> before putting the pb&j on, otherwise the toaster gets kinda messy ;)
<TestMAD> a ham andcheese..yes..pb&j..no
<sproingie> mmmmm
<TestMAD> gettin hungry huh?
* sproingie doesn't buy pb anymore tho, it's probably the very worst food for you
<frank> pb&j?
<sproingie> mmm
<frank> ohhh pb&j  new acronym for me
<TestMAD> when i cant smoke..i eat..bad habit..but thats just me..
<TestMAD> better than biting my nails..like my wife
<pax> people in some parts of the world starve to death, try to think about that next time you enjoy your peanutbutter :D
<TestMAD> i love the peanutbutter..
<TestMAD> i like peanutbutter fudge..
<TestMAD> wich is hot
<TestMAD> but not hotr jelly
<TestMAD> it liquifies
<TestMAD> turns into a tangy, syruppy goo...
<TestMAD> and pax..i know about starving..
<TestMAD> there was a point in my life where i lived off ketchup and mustard packets.
<frank> TestMAD: did you see the movie Terminal?
<frank> lol
<TestMAD> no
<TestMAD> i didnt
<TestMAD> whats it about?
<TestMAD> a hacker or someone dieing?
<pax> frank .. great movie
<frank> Tom Hanks is linving in an airport with no money. He eats ketchup/mustard and cracker sandwiches he can get for free
<mike> hackers NEVER DIE
<TestMAD> o..well atleast he was inside..
<TestMAD> i was living in a park
<frank> TestMAD: for real? by necissity?
<TestMAD> got a big scar on my neck where i was attacked by a bunch of punk kids that tried to cut my throat.
<pax> not only no money, he didnt speak the language, didnt have a country, couldn't leave the airport ..
<TestMAD> that was a low point in my life..
<frank> TestMAD: well I can imagine.... no I cannot, really
<TestMAD> and no..it wasn't drug related either..just made bad decisions and had bad choice in ppl i called friends.
<mike> anybody know how to set up bootsplash screens ?
<pax> the funny part is when the airport director tells him ' right now, you don't have a country, technically you don't exist' haha
<frank> pax: They filmed that movie in an airport around montreal that was built at great expense, never really used much and closed recently!
<pax> wow
<TestMAD> what a waste of money
<pax> it looked like JFK
<TestMAD> anyone here from canada?
<frank> pax: exactly! Trudeau built it and had to exproriate a shit load of people and it never worked. And last year, they named the m,ain Montreal airport after him. Some people didn't like that
<frank> frank I am,
<TestMAD> is it true that if you have a broken leg or somehting you can just goto the hospital and get it taken care of fast and free..
<TestMAD> but..
<pax> quebequois don't care about federal money frank 
<TestMAD> if you have cancer you might as well start planning the burial?
<pax> yeah, everything is covered but dental
<frank> pax: did you watch the gommery inquiery? the Qubequois sure did! It was like the OJ trial on RDI. On all the time for months!
<pax> nah didnt
* pax loves montreal
* frank lives in Montreal
* TestMAD cant goto canada...
<TestMAD> they wont let me in the country
<frank> TestMAD: where are you from?
<pax> man saint denis is the place to be, hot chicks :D
<TestMAD> texas.
<frank> criminal record?
<TestMAD> i live in west virginia now..
<TestMAD> and yes..
<TestMAD> defferred..
<TestMAD> felon
<frank> ouch
<dell500> is it possible to clear the cache of the open files dialog box, the pull down menu....
<frank> dell500: in what program?
<TestMAD> assault with a deadly weapon..from when i almost got my throat cut
<dell500> kaffiene i think
<TestMAD> i beat one of those kids down with a big stick and put him in the hospital
<dell500> or even firefox
<TestMAD> it was seld defense..but to the extreme i guess is how they saw it
<frank> dell500: its in the settings for kaffeine
<TestMAD> cus i could have stopped hitting him after he went down..but i didnt.
<frank> TestMAD: but he tried to kill you. Not obious....
<TestMAD> got 10 years deffered adjudication..
<dell500> for when you goto File -> Open dialog box?
<dell500> bad grammar...
<frank> ah... no
<TestMAD> if i ever goto alaska..ill have to fly or boat to it..cus i cant drive it now
<TestMAD> which sucks..cus i would like to see B.C.
<frank> dell500: you mean when you go open file?
<frank> TestMAD: yeah BC is beautiful
<dell500> frank, yes
<frank> covering tracks.....? ok I know where it is, sec
<frank> heh
<dell500> :)
<frank> rm ~/.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc
<TestMAD> i hope that my taxes that i get back this year can go striaght to investing..
<frank> TestMAD: how old are you?
<TestMAD> gotta build that 40K residual income so i can move to New Zealand
<TestMAD> 26
<frank> When did you live in the park?
<TestMAD> when i was 19
<frank> ok, just curious
<frank> :-)
<TestMAD> didnt have family to goto either..mom lives in the psyche ward...dad didnt want me since i was born
<TestMAD> had no place to goto
<frank> man, that's harsh. You didn't get it easy
<TestMAD> only over the past few years have me and my "father" been able to see eye to eye..
<frank> I'm sure you have alot of stories to tell at a party
<TestMAD> and my mom..she's still nuts..doesnt live in the psycheward anymore..but she's still crazy
<TestMAD> not really..
<TestMAD> not ones with happy endings anyways
<frank> ok
<TestMAD> the only thing i got going for me now..is my grfx business..and my wife and kids..
<frank> That's alot more than I have.
<TestMAD> after i hit bottom, i managed to pick myself up pretty quick with the help of the state of texas dept. of corrections
<TestMAD> lol
<frank> no wife, no kids, finishing studying something I found out I'm not really into
<TestMAD> what you studying for?
<frank> Physics
<TestMAD> ahh..
<TestMAD> i loved physics and chemistry in school.
<TestMAD> my chem teacher called me the unabomber.
<TestMAD> i blew up too many lab experiments
<frank> It's still worthwhile but I want to do something different. I've been studying for way too long!
<TestMAD> well..learn some programming and get  job with nvidia or ati.
<TestMAD> develope thier physics processors
<frank> yeah...
<frank> that will probably go right on the graphics cards
<TestMAD> i only just recently started my grfx co..so i still sit at home alot and depend on the wife for income..
<frank> what do you do?
<TestMAD> i dont like it..but she supports me in this
<frank> that is very cool. 
<TestMAD> phototouch up...web grfx..comercial grfx..signs..
<TestMAD> shirts..
<frank> My friend's girlfriend is a nurse and I call her his sugar momma
<TestMAD> ive done a few cd covers for local bands in texas
<frank> ok
<TestMAD> heh..my wife is hoping to goto school this spring to be a P.A.
<TestMAD> physicians assistant
<frank> what is that?
<TestMAD> right under a doctor.
<frank> but not a nurse?
<frank> like a technician of some sort?
<TestMAD> if she went to school for another 1 or 2 after that she would be a doctor.
<TestMAD> no..
<TestMAD> she's above a practitioning nurse..
<frank> I never really heard of that job
<TestMAD> and below a doctor
<frank> ok
<TestMAD> after PA is MD
<TestMAD> lets se..it goes..
<TestMAD> CNA,MA,LVN,LPN,RN,PN,PA,MD
<TestMAD> i think
<frank> Where will she study? UT?
<TestMAD> no..we live in west virginia now
<frank> oh
<TestMAD> fairmont state
<frank> don't know that many universities in the US
<TestMAD> we moved from houston..we had a neighbor get killed..
<TestMAD> and we decided that was no place to raise kids..and moved to WV where her family was
<frank> good move
<TestMAD> houston is nice..if you have money..but if your lower to middle class..its not so great
<TestMAD> and we were low class
<TestMAD> id say we're up to middle now.
<TestMAD> got a car..a crappy one though..and a house
<frank> you bought the house?
<TestMAD> bills are paid..foods in the fridge
<TestMAD> yea
<TestMAD> paid cash
<frank> I'm a long way from settling down. 
<TestMAD> it was only 12,000$
<TestMAD> we used our savings and last years tax check to buy it.
<TestMAD> got a loan from the bank..and fixed it up.
<frank> cool
<TestMAD> we might sell it about a year or 2 and move to another house here in the area.
<frank> anyways I gotta go to bed. It was nice talking to you
<TestMAD> sofar we spent the 12K to buy.. and the loan with interest is 6K..so..for 18K we got a house thats now valued at 32K..
<TestMAD> good profit there
<TestMAD> same here frank
<TestMAD> nite
<frank> gnit
<TestMAD> hi nikkia
<mike> anybody know when kubuntu ...6(?) is coming out?
<paines> 6 ?
<paines> you mean the next release
<paines> about october I read in here yesterday
<frank> mike: it will be 5.10 (oct 2005)
<cs378> hi, i installed kubuntu, don kinda like kde, cuz of some error, can i start a new installation with ubuntu? (im at dual boot - dont wanna mess up my windows xp)
<frank> cs378: just do the install again and tell the installer which partitions to use
<cs378> frank: sup again, u told me the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cs378> frank; i try to run the gnome, but got error, now i cant uninstlll it, oh well, my linux is a mess
<cs378> thx
<paines> wow
<paines> i justed discovered that you can do sudo su
<paines> and voila
<paines> you are root
<paines> no more need to sudo apt- etc ...
<paines> yeah !
<TestMAD> paines: you can also sudo -i
<paines> indeed
<paines> thx
<Jet2k5> anybodies kopete broken?
<saku_0> hi jet2k5 
<saku_0> my kopete don't work 
<saku_0> i don't know why 
<Jet2k5> hmm :(
<Jet2k5> mine either
<Jet2k5> lol
<saku_0> ;)
<Jet2k5> I just found out
<Jet2k5> this is odd, any devs on the case?
<saku_0> this night i have just pass to have internet
<saku_0> lol
<Jet2k5> heh
<Jet2k5> this sucks I was going to talk to like this really hot hot chick
<frank> your right
<frank> mine stopped working
<Jet2k5> lol
<Jet2k5> anybody else?
<frank> Micro$oft is sneaky tonight
<Jet2k5> who are the devs? if any in here?
<frank> gaim still works
<Jet2k5> bah, I haven't got gtk working yet
<Jet2k5> so it looks very ugly
<Jet2k5> well I wonder when devs are fixing it
<ray_> anybody know how to change the background image for kdm?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i get xmms to use artsd?
<nikkia> BROKEN_LADDER: install the xmms-arts package, then select arts as the output plugin
<BROKEN_LADDER> ahh
<insanekane> hello all
<nikkia> morning insanekane, thoreauputic 
<insanekane> hello nikkia, thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> hi nikkia :)
<thoreauputic> hi insanekane ] 
<insanekane> :)
<insanekane> Riddell: need freetype 2.1.9 for scribus 1.3 ... currently 2.1.7
<bjv> ok, i notice 2 apps that ive aptgotten crash often.
<bjv> 1, firefox, 2 gaim.
<bjv> are there more stable versions?
<bjv> what is the best solution here.
<nikkia> wooohoo
<nikkia> i did get paid this month
<ilba7r> lol nikkia good for you
<larf> hi
<insanekane> nikkia: i just got paid this morning too
<nikkia> insanekane: its always a bit of a gamble for us :P
<insanekane> hehe nice one :)
<nikkia> the CFO is a very lazy man :P
<insanekane> haha
<nikkia> one month noone got paid on time, 'because i couldn't be bothered to do the bank transfers on friday'
<insanekane> LOL
<insanekane> emm
<insanekane> sorry
<insanekane> it was funny though :)
<paines> hrhr
<nikkia> i got a free day off
<insanekane> free day off ?
<insanekane> of what ?
<nikkia> i stormed into the office and told my boss 'now i'm gonna have to ****ing take a day off to pay my bills, because some tard can't do the pay on time and thus i can't do it on saturday'
<insanekane> haha, good show :)
<nikkia> so he told me i could take the monday off without it counting against my holidays
<insanekane> only now did i get it ... it was (free (day off)) ... i thought it was ((free day) off) :P
<nikkia> morning mez
<nikkia> interesting...
<Mez> morning nikkia
<nikkia> mez, i'm watching bulldog mess my phone line up :P
<Mez> lol
<nikkia> 20 minutes ago, its outgoing number changed, now its gone back to my original number, but calling it doesn't connect
<paines> hmmm
<paines> i am missing to burn cua and bin files in k3b
<paines> cua=cue
<nikkia> paines: you need cdrdao
<paines> nikkia: installed it
<nikkia> paines: does it show up in k3b's programs list ?
<paines> yep
<ray_> hello
<nikkia> hmmm
<ray_> my other keyboard was all messed up
<nikkia> paines: what error message does k3b give you when you try to select a cue file ?
<ray_> does anybody know how too change the background in kdm?
<paines> nikkia: forget. last time i used the dialog was diffrent. now you just use burn cd image and choose from the drop down menu cue/bni image
<paines> didn't see that
<ray_> anybody?
<paines> ray_ kcontrol->system administration
<paines> background
<ray_> paines: try it it doesnt work
<paines> ray_: you must be system admministrator for that
<nikkia> ray, it doesn't work because you're using a KDM theme, and the background is only used after the login is done in that situation
<ray_> paines: i know....doesnt work
<paines> nikkia: thx, now it's burning
<paines> ray_: strange
<ray_> nikkia: you know any solution?
<nikkia> paines: its not strange, it really does act like that, when KDM is using a theme, it only uses the background between the login having happened, and ksplash starting up
<nikkia> ray, erm, a kubuntu-friendly one? no, not really, at a pinch, you can replace the background file for the KDM theme
<ray_> there is a file to edit....but i dont know which one
<nikkia> ray, or, slightly better, you can copy the kdm theme to a new name, and change it's background file, that way you're not overwriting any kubuntu files
<ray_> nikkia: how do i do that?
<ray_> gnome makes it so easy........kdm is bad
<nikkia> ray, the themes are in /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes  
<ray_> ok
<nikkia> ray, if you cd to there, and do cp -a kubuntu kubuntu-new    then put your new background as background.png in the kubuntu-new directory...
<ray_> o k i got ya
<nikkia> then edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc  and change the Theme= line to point to your new theme
<ray_> no i got a better idea
<hettar> has anyone here manged to install the ATI drivers on ubuntu ?
<Poromies> hettar: if you are using the default kernel, installing ati-drivers is as easy as: "sudo apt-get install xorg-fglrx-drivers"
<Poromies> if not, like me, then you need to do some digging on various how-to's, webforums and guides :)
<b3n_> hi
<b3n_> i saw on the forums that there is quite some need for the kubuntu hoary powerpc dvd
<b3n_> everyone including me is stuck at 72.1% on bittorrent, could someone who has the dvd start uploading it on bittorrent?
<b3n_> i would be happy to put the dvd image on my ubuntu/kubuntu dvd image mirror at http://nginyang.uvt.nl
<b3n_> it is the kubuntu-5.04-dvd-powerpc.iso file
<nikkia> insanekane: using jack for all audio is remarkable...
<torz> mmm my amd64 iso seems to not boot
<torz> weird
<nikkia> insanekane: i have java eating 600MB of my swap and my system performance at a crawl, yet still beep->jack is still only using 2% cpu and playing flawlessly
<hettar> Poromies: I need the newer drivers for my card. I found  howto though so Hopefully it will all go ok
<insanekane> nikkia: amazing
<insanekane> nikkia: is it supported by amarok, juk, etc ?
<insanekane> nikkia: whats your opinion ? should I use that instead of the kubuntu default (gstreamer right ?) for my derived distro ?
<nikkia> insanekane: i have artsd routed to jack, so yes
<insanekane> cool
<nikkia> insanekane: the problem is, getting jack setup needs some mods to the kernel and kde compiled differently, plus some /usr/sbin/startkde hacking
<nikkia> kubuntu's arts isn't compiled with jack support...
<insanekane> hrmmmm
<buz> what is jack good for anyway
<insanekane> maybe thats something Riddell  can do ;)
<nikkia> buz, pro audio type stuff, but its a better all-around sound system than the others
<torz> nikkia: is there a way to boot isos without just turning on the computer with the cd in it?
<nikkia> torz, not that i know of
<buz> vmware can boot from file i think
<insanekane> torz: yes ... use vmware, bochs, etc
<torz> nikkia: no probs, I just realised that I have to get dirty with BIOS.
<insanekane> iirc
<insanekane> i believe thats how the installer screenshots are taken ??
<torz> my new machine is probably not set to boot from optical media
<nikkia> insanekane: thats not quite what torz asked for, though :)
<insanekane> torz: setup to boot from CDROM is quite easy ... hardly what i would describe "getting dirty with"
<insanekane> nikkia: yeah, i just realised
* insanekane thinks he should shutup for the remainder of his stay
<insanekane> ook, c anan anyee ellm  ...what  sshould Iintall to get startx working ??
<nikkia> insanekane: first get your system load lower so its not mangling your keyboard buffer :P
<insanekane> nikkia: sorry about that ... but no can do :/ ... am compiling something important
<nikkia> insanekane: know the feeling :/
<insanekane> can anyone tell me what I should install to get startx working ?
<insanekane> nikkia: i doubt it ... have you compiled something on a machine with 98 MB RAM ?
<nikkia> insanekane: my keyboard buffer does that too, under heavy load, its very bizarre, if you notice, it is grouping the characters, ie, if you type 'hello all' and its high load, it'll come out as 'hellllo a'
<insanekane> yes, i notice
<ray_> ok i have changed my kdmm background pic...........but now when the bootsplash comes up there is no background....does anybody know why?
<nikkia> ray, now you need to change the ksplash theme's background :P
<ray_> nikkia: ok how do i do that?
<nikkia> ray, same drill as before, but copy the ksplash theme in /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes  instead
<nikkia> this time, you can change the ksplash theme within kcontrol though
<insanekane> ok, i have startx ... now need to get /usr/bin/X
<ray_> you are awsome nikkia
<insanekane> err
<torz> mmm where the hell is the boot priority
* torz is lost in bios
<torz> ah found it
<insanekane> now need to get /usr/bin/X11/X
<nikkia> insanekane: xserver-xorg ?
<jeh_work> helo
<nikkia> insanekane: what exactly are you doing anyway? building a kubuntu system from a 'only basic packages' base ?
<insanekane> nikkia: nope ... i already installed that
<nikkia> insanekane: did you configure it ?
<insanekane> nikkia: no ..  idid apt-get upgrade .. and now no X :/
<nikkia> insanekane: weird
* nikkia contemplates building java from source and jack-ifying it
<Kejk_PL> kde 3.4.2 - you are really fast :)
<ray_> nikkia: ok there is no background during the splash screen
<ray_> ive tried everything
<nikkia> ray, thats very strange
<nikkia> ray, which splash theme are you using ?
<ray_> i just want the kdm background to STAY when the boot splash comes up like it does by default
<nikkia> ray, yeah, it doesn't work like that really :/
<ray_> nikkia: the default splash screen
<buz> anybody know where to get linux cell phones in europe
<nikkia> ray, kdm and ksplah both have their own backgrounds, so what you have to do is fake it by setting the background of the two to be either the same or similar
<buz> a nice qtopia phone would be to my likin
<nikkia> buz, i don't think there are any on the market yet
<nikkia> buz, samsung has one, i think, but its asia-only atm
<ray_> nikkia: it does when you install kubuntu....even if you change the splash to default ...the background sticks....when i do it now it goes away
<nikkia> ray, its not sticking, its the fact that kubuntu's splash theme uses the same background as kubuntu's kdm theme :)
<nikkia> ray, and kdm is configured to use the same background as its background, as well
<nikkia> so the background goes thru the following:   [kdm theme during login prompt] ->set to background defined in kdmrc->[ksplash background] 
<ray_> nikkia: yeah i get that.............but im not using kubuntus splash.....im using default kde....and when you change the default splash screen kubuntu's background stays.....
<nikkia> ray, so to get it consistant you need to set all 3 to the same image
<buz> that was weird
<ray_> nikkia: yeah im missing the third location
<buz> after hitting win+z (for amarok) my keyboard wouldnt work anymore
<ray_> nikkia: during the bootsplash
<nikkia> ray, in theory, you could make it dynamic by grabbing the screen image after the kdm theme is finished (ie you've started the login), and use that for the 2 remaining processes
<ray_> nikkia: huh
<nikkia> ray, it should be /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu/Background.jpg
<ray_> nikkia: ok let me try thay
<ray_> nikkia: ok let me try that
<ray_> nikkia: nope i still get the grey x background when the splash comes up
<nikkia> ray, that sounds suspiciously like startkde isn't determining that you're running from kdm
<boga> I need the mplayer kde gui, ho do I install it?
<ray_> nikkia: ok
<torz> um... when you first install Kubuntu64, is it not supposed to load KDE?
<torz> I just finished the first stage of installation and the system rebooted.
<torz> everything is text-based.
<nikkia> youch, 1.5GB of swap used
<torz> nikkia, which Kubuntu do you run?
<torz> x86_64?
<nikkia> torz, i have 5.04 on my laptop, my desktop is running a linux built from scratch tho
<nikkia> all x86, no AMD here
<torz> hmm
<torz> its pretty random eh
<torz> just installed it and its giving me text based
<torz> I thought the "K" was for KDE Lo
<torz> :p
<nikkia> torz, its probably a video card issue
<torz> ha really? damn!
<torz> but surely it doesnt require anything extrodinary
<nikkia> torz, AMD64 stuff is a bit hit or miss, the drivers for your card might not be working properly because of the fact you're running AMD64
<ray_> nikkia: after a long time i figured itout
<nikkia> torz, check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there is some error message
<torz> nikkia: cheeers I'll look right now
<torz> hahaha
<nikkia> torz, unless you really need 64bit support, or know what you're doing, you're probably better off running plain 32bit for now, really
<torz> there is no log for xorg in there
<torz> locate xorg seems to not return anything
<nikkia> torz, no, it won't :)
<nikkia> torz, try logging in and doing 'startx'
<nikkia> my guess is that it'll say 'No Screens found' :)
<torz> command not found
<torz> heh
<nikkia> torz, umm, you didn't install 'server' did you ?
<torz> yep
<torz> I did indeed
<nikkia> there you go then
<torz> hahaha
<torz> was I being a bad boy by doing that
<nikkia> server is a bare bones install without X or KDE or anything like that
<nikkia> torz, well, its for running servers, not desktops :)
<torz> damn you, only if you told me that 10 minutes ago
<nikkia> torz, you might be able to fix it without reinstalling
<nikkia> torz, try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ray_> nikkia: well............god damn i dont get it......i have the backgorun pic i want during splash....but it turns grey in between...how does kubuntu stop it from doing that?
<torz> nah I'll reinstall, it only takes 10minutes or so
<torz> this thing installs so fast! the only thing thats slowing me down is the speed of the CD drive/
<ray_> yeah kubuntu installs fast
<ray_> ok brb
<boga> ray_: And it also feels fast compared to SuSe
<nikkia> boga, what doesn't ? :)
<boga> SUSE is not as fast as Kubuntu
<boga> I mean in daily use
<nikkia> boga, i know, i was implying that suse feels slow compared to everything else
<torz> boga: good to hear!! I was actually going to install SuSE
<boga> the only advantage of suse is Yast. Simpler but too slow!
<ray_> who is using 3.4.2?
<ray_> anybody?/
<ray_> hello?
* Riggzy_Linux is upgrading KDE
<torz> ray_: I'm in the process of installing :p
<ray_> torz: it is sooooooo much better than 3.4 or 3.4.1
<ray_> torz: you will not be dissapointed
<torz> how so?
<torz> yeah I'll upgrade as soon as the x86_64 install finishes.
<ray_> torz: no bugs that were there before..... and quicker
<ray_> see ya it is 6 am here and i havent gone to bed yet
<torz> you call that late?
<torz> try going to bed at 8am :p
<ray_> torz: ive been there
<torz> me too
<torz> very often
<ray_> torz: i have a girl in my bed.........
<torz> I was an insomniac once. Not good for you.
<ray_> torz: i need to get there
<torz> ray_: make her beg you to go to bed then :p
<torz> much more interesting
<ray_> bye
<Riggzy_Linux> yawn... I'm tried today
<Riggzy_Linux> tired even
<torz> damn where in kcontrol can I change my screen resolution
<torz> it seems to not be in the obvious area
<nikkia> Peripherals/Display
<torz> sweet!
<torz> oh damn
<nikkia> but it needs your X config to have RandR configured, which you might not have
<torz> looks like I have to change xorg.conf or whatever
<torz> yeah it tells me my best resolution is 1024.768
<torz> which is misleading!
<torz> ahhh . -> z
<insanekane> is there some meta-package i can install to make sure that X works ? :/
<torz> nikkia: what does it mean by "depth" in regards to resolution?
<torz> looking at xorg.conf atm
<insanekane> the server dies stating it can't find the font "fixed"
<insanekane> torz: color depth
<torz> so 32 means 32bits?
<insanekane> well .. it means 2^32 colors
<nikkia> torz, yes
<nikkia> there's no real difference between 24 and 32bit, other than some cards support one, some the other
<torz> 2^32 == 32bits...
<torz> I see
<torz> sweet
<insanekane> yep
<nikkia> (it is referring to the framebuffer target, and thus doesn't matter if you use 24 or 32bit depth in terms of Composite (alpha blending) support, as that is not a function of the target framebuffer)
<nikkia> insanekane: no, it doesn't mean 2^32 colours, because all 32bit supporting cards just ignore the extra 8 bits in terms of colours used, it is just a means to padding the framebuffer pixels to fit in a double word and thus increase performance of the memory subsystem on the video card
<insanekane> right ... im really happy that computer designers now use marketing-speak :P
<insanekane> nikkia: what i would really like your help on though, is how to get the font "fixed" :)
<nikkia> insane, um, isn't fixed a base X font ?
<insanekane> yes
<insanekane> ive instaled xfonts-base
<insanekane> to no avail
<torz> wtf, kcontrol wont give me 1280x1024 even if I modify xorg.cong
<torz> conf
<torz> this is very annoying
<torz> 1024x768 is the best it shows in the dropdown box
<nikkia> torz, sometimes monitors lie
<nikkia> torz, especially if you're using a KVM
<torz> damn, I know why too. When installing it asked what resolution would I not like to use
<nikkia> ah
<torz> I accidentrally chose 1280x1024
<torz> nah this monitor is pretty good.
<torz> considering 32bit kubuntu was happy with 1280x1024
<nikkia> insanekane: actually, looking, i don't have fixed either
<nikkia> insanekane: it might be remapped to something else by freetype/fontconfig
<insanekane> hrmm
<insanekane> nikkia: do u have bdf/pcf in /usr/share/fonts ?
<nikkia> insanekane: i don't have a /user/share/fonts on my LFS install
<insanekane> LFS ?
<nikkia> insanekane: linux from scratch
<nikkia> and no, no sign of 'fixed' on my kubuntu machine either
<nikkia> the only thing close to fixed there, is a console font
<insanekane> Riddell: is there some meta package i can install to get X working on my machine ? I just upgraded (apt-get upgrade) and something went wrong, and X wont start :/
<insanekane> nikkia: it probably is a console bitmap font
<Riddell> insanekane: I wish I knew
<brosio> anyone have kbluetooth ?
<brosio> how could i install it on my kubuntu ?
<Riddell> brosio: under breezy  sudo apt-get install kdebluetooth
<brosio> Riddell, found thx
<brosio>  breezy is like unstable in debian ?
<Riddell> breezy is mega unstable
<insanekane> Riddell: oh great :/
<Riddell> insanekane: what's wrong with your X?
<insanekane> Riddell: could not open default font 'fixed'
* nikkia tries to remember what she used to get kdebluetooth working on hoary
<nikkia> i think i used the package from: http://fred.hexbox.de/debian/   but i was told that its version number may result in inability to upgrade when breezy is released
<nikkia> it did, however, work perfectly, so its an option, as long as you remember that it may block breezy's kdebluetooth from installing
<nikkia> well, i say it worked perfectly, i never tried it against kitchensync, only for basic obex stuff
<Poromies> dammit >.<
<Poromies> has anyone using amd64 updated to KDE 3.4.2?
<Poromies> my apt is telling me that theres no amd64 version available (tried 3 different repos)
<Poromies> Tiedoston http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz nouto ei onnistunut  404 Not Found
<Poromies> :(
<Riddell> insanekane: same for me, no answer yet
<insanekane> Riddell: same for you ?
<Riddell> insanekane: X can't find fixed fonts
<insanekane> Riddell: i think its because of mkfontdir not existing ... i found that error when apt-get --reinstall xbase-fonts
<insanekane> apt-get --reinstall install xbase-fonts
<insanekane> Riddell: ttmkfdir missing for me :) ... let me try
<nikkia> insanekane: that'd do it
<insanekane> Riddell: no, it doesnt work :/
<insanekane> mkfontdir: command not found :/
<nikkia> insanekane: half of the fonts are aliased, so without mkfontdir you're not going to get your fonts.alias files
<insanekane> nikkia: its not that ... font.dir is missing thats the error
<insanekane> fonts.dir
<nikkia> insanekane: yes, but 'fixed' is an alias created by mkfontdir
<insanekane> oh right .. hehe .. sorry :)
<nikkia> /misc/fonts.alias:fixed        -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1
<insanekane> how do i figure out which package provides mkfontdir ?
<insanekane> sudo apt-cache search mkfontdir, shows x-ttfcidfont-conf
<insanekane> but i already have that installed
<nikkia> insanekane: you could apt-file it, if your apt-file database is still valid
<insanekane> ok let me try
<insanekane> no command apt-file :/
<nikkia> insanekane: xutils here
<nikkia> xutils: usr/X11R6/bin/mkfontdir
<insanekane> i do believe i have that installed
<nikkia> insanekane: maybe try reinstalling it ?
<insanekane> let me try
<nikkia> oh cripes!
<nikkia> an 'important announcement' from work :/
<insanekane> cya later then
<nikkia> nah, its just a .doc file :P
<nikkia> but 'important announcement's are never good
<nikkia> feh
<nikkia> our CFO doesn't want to relocate, so he's quit
<insanekane> LOL
<nikkia> 'instead, he will be moving to new zealand to start a new life'
<nikkia> erm, ok, so he CBA to move 100 miles, so he's going to NZ instead? whatever!
<nikkia> sometimes i really question the sanity of the people i work with
<insanekane> nikkia: as does everyone
<insanekane> i wish i could start a new life :/
<nikkia> i've done it twice, its not all its cracked up to be
<insanekane> yeah, but what did you change in your new life ?
<nikkia> the basic problem is, that the suckiest part of your life - you - tends to follow you each time you 'start again' :)
<nikkia> insanekane: change 1) moved to US from UK, change 2) moved back to UK from US, 10 years later
<insanekane> thats not much of a change
<insanekane> just some geography
<nikkia> insanekane: its as much a change as 'moving to new zealand to start a new life'
<insanekane> maybe he's moving to NZ to start a new life as a sheep "farmer" whatever
<insanekane> whatever its called
<insanekane> cattle raiser ?
<nikkia> shepard?
<insanekane> yeah shepard :)
<nikkia> anyway, he doesn't have the physique for it
<insanekane> so ?
<insanekane> maybe he might end up raising chickens or something
<nikkia> he'd be out of breath half a minute after starting to walk up the hills :P
<insanekane> i think i should start a new life .. preferably one without Xorg
<insanekane> Riddell: is there a package search for Kubuntu ? (like Debian's) ?
<Riddell> insanekane: packages.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> or  apt:/  in breezy with kio-apt
<insanekane> Riddell: i cant get breezy working remember :)
<Riddell> insanekane: I have an old version of xutils at http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/tmp/xutils_6.8.2-34_i386.deb
<insanekane> ok will try
<insanekane> Riddell: bugs.ubuntu.com ?
<_radu> hy . i have i question . can KDE 3.4.0 be upgraded to 3.4.2 via Konsole (apt-get upgrade)?
<Riddell> insanekane: that's the place
<insanekane> _radu: you probably need to add hoary-updates to sources.list ??
<_radu> i aded them
<_radu> the four lines :D
<insanekane> in that case, probably yes :)
* insanekane kicks himself for moving to breezy :/
<may> bouh
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:insanekane] : KDE 3.4.2 Packages are out: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php | pls test 3.4.2 liveCD http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.5-i386-live.iso | Congrats to \sh on main upload ,Mez on maintainership | Kubuntu help channel | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl, Espaol #kubuntu-es | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | KOffice 1.4.1 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice-141.php | bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<insanekane> if you people don't mind :)
<jpatrick> :P
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> does this channel use utf-8 ?
<jpatrick> no idea :-/
<ztonzy> cause for me the espanol looks like this: " Espaol "   in title
<insanekane> ztonzy: it looks like that to me too
<ztonzy> mmm
<McScruff> whats the best Visual C++ app for linux?
<jpatrick> KDevelop
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<jpatrick> :)
<McScruff> :)
* McScruff takes a bite into the programming world
<jpatrick> I use KDevelop for C++
<jpatrick> but other languages such as Ruby etc... are included
<torz> ah, system is now almost configured to my liking :~)
<McScruff> well im new to programming and learning C atm, but i wanna build a gui on a C app, so i think i canbuild the gui in a visual C++ app, (pls correct me if im wrong)
<jpatrick> KDevelop(3) has C GUI
<McScruff> ooooooooo
<McScruff> thats perfect
<jpatrick> did you do sudo apt-get install kdevelop3?
<McScruff> just got it
<torz> GUI with C eh, I've only played with Java GUI via Eclipse.
<may> bouh
<Hacker> hey howzit
<McScruff> i am a n00b at programming in c tho
<may> bouh
<McScruff> im learning :)
<insanekane> McScruff: if you want to learn C++ GUI programming, i greatly suggest the Qt toolkit
<jpatrick> I've never done C
<McScruff> i want to learn C
<insanekane> oh right
<torz> McScruff: these days you shouldnt have to handcode GUI anyways :p
<jpatrick> just jumped to C++
<may> bouh
<Hacker> any C# coder in the room
<may> bouhh
<insanekane> isnt there a C binding for Qt ?
<McScruff> i want to get into C for console development in the future
<torz> ah, "Thinking in C++" is a good book if you're going to migrate from C to C++ :~)
<McScruff> well i have only just started C
<may> bouh
<torz> bouh... is that english
<jpatrick> Has the program set up?
<McScruff> im running it atm
<Hacker> ATM hey
<torz> Hacker: I've looked into C# and I think its pretty damn close to Java (syntax wise).
<torz> I still need to look into mobo though.
<insanekane> Riddell: its a known bug ... lots of stuff missing, xset, xsetroot, etc
<Hacker> well if you can code C# yu can code Java
<insanekane> Riddell: #12872
<torz> exactly, and vice versa.
<Hacker> the syntax is similar in some way
<may> bouh
<Hacker> yep
<insanekane> Riddell: about freetype ... any plans to upgrade to 2.1.9 ? required for scribus 1.3
<may> bouh
<Hacker> do you code in C# Torz
<torz> Hacker: nope, too busy with C++ atm.
<may> bouh
<jpatrick> bouh??
<torz> Hacker: I would love to look into it more though
<Hacker> ok
<may> bouh
<Hacker> yeah
<torz> what kind of english is "bouh"?
<torz> Hacker: I assume you're into C#?
<insanekane> its not english, its "dog"
<Hacker> well C as well which I'm familiar with C++
<may> bouh
<insanekane> bouh bough
<insanekane> bow bow bouh
<torz> yeah C++ is cool, Java is average in many ways.
<may> bouh
<torz> i.e. multiple inheritence.
<Hacker> yeah
<McScruff> jpatrick, how do you draw a form :S
<may> bouh
<Hacker> Torz I gotta run bro, Chat later
<torz> later
<Hacker> u got ma e-mail
<torz> no
<may> bouh
<jpatrick> draw a form?
<may> bouh
<McScruff> i have built an app, but i wanna add a gui to it
<jpatrick> I have no idea...
<jpatrick> started C++ 5 months ago
<may> bouh
<jpatrick> or was it 7?
<may> bouh
<torz> mmm btw how do you change the background of konqeuror?
<torz> the dafault is pretty ugly (the gray bg).
<torz> I want the two tone blue/white background.
<may> bouh
<insanekane> finally, ooo 1.9.116 begins building
<torz> heh, bouh is the answer to my question??
<may> bouh
<insanekane> may: maybe you have an encoding problem ? :)
<jpatrick> McScruff: look around the program you might something..
<may> bouh
<McScruff> i am, im just havin a good look around :)
<may> bouh
<jpatrick> Maybe 'Interface Designer' is what you want
<may> bouh
<jpatrick> ok that's getting annoying
<may> bouh
<insanekane> yeah it is
<may> bouh
<insanekane> *very* irritating
<may> bouh
<insanekane> Riddell: ??? -> may
* jpatrick ops himself
<may> bouh
<jpatrick> :P
<may> bouh
<torz> my goodness wtf would KDE guys decide to put the background configuration in View -> configure background.
<may> bouh
<insanekane> torz: eh ?
<may> bouh ?
<torz> insanekane: changing the background for konqueror.
<insanekane> eh !
<insanekane> torz: oh right
<may> bouh
<may> bikaboouh
<Riddell> torz: I do wonder this too
<torz> my goodness, you must be so bored.
<may> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<torz> you mean pika boo?
<Riddell> insanekane: I don't think freetype will be updated, we're in version freeze
<may> bouh
* FireEgl slaps may around a bit with a wet paper towel
<Riddell> insanekane: may?
<may> I don't speak english :-)
<jpatrick> so..
<jpatrick> what do you speak?
<insanekane> Riddell: may is f&^&^^ around
<may> greek
<jpatrick> :-/
<may> french
<torz> you seem to be able to understand english however.
<jpatrick> #kubuntu-fr
<insanekane> hehe
<may> bouh
<torz> wow, wonder if theres a kubuntu-jp
<torz> nope :~)
<torz> bummer.
<may> bouh
<torz> so what does bouh mean?
<may> I don't speak english !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<may> bouh
<jpatrick> right..... o_O
<may> bouh
<Riddell> may: stop being annoying please or I'll kick you
<may> bouh
* mode/#Kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<jpatrick> bye bye
* may was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<torz> some ppl has too much time
<may> bouh
<jpatrick> not again
<Riddell> one more of those == ban
<torz> mmm you really dont want to be klined my friend.
<may> bouh
<jpatrick> bye bye
* mode/#Kubuntu [+b *!*may@*.adsl.proxad.net]  by Riddell
* may was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<jpatrick> :o
<torz> some ppl...
<insanekane> Riddell: OOo2 1.9.116 ... should I report bugs on that source package ?
<Riddell> insanekane: sure
<jpatrick> makes you think doesn't it?
<jpatrick> makes you think doesn't it?
<jpatrick> opps...
<torz> jpatrick: that some retards really need to find a hobby?
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> got to go
<jpatrick> back soon..
<Aapzak> people, who has a nice apt/sources.list? 
<Aapzak> mine does not work well, and I want to install some kind of java, which I also do not have with my current repos
<jeh_work> maybe i should download kubuntu and give it a try
<jeh_work> my wife would like a kde based debian system that's more up-to-date than debian stable and less broken than sid :)
<Aapzak> then Kubuntu is one to try
<astro76> Aapzak, http://pastebin.com/324574
<Aapzak> tnx astro76 
<equex> jeh_work: 
<equex> thats some wife i might say :D
<jeh_work> equex: heh, a software developer that uses linux & kde :)
<jeh_work> can't complain
<Aapzak> hmmz, I found an access point but it isn't working fine, but at least I'm online :)
<Aapzak> how can I see which repos are not working well? are those the one with Ign in front of the line? (I'm using apt-get from CLI)
<torz> Aapzak: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<torz> or if you just want Java then go to java.sun.com and download the binary there.
<equex> anyone have a tip for me? suddenly my dvdrom doesnt work properly, it sees all DVDs as blank. regular cdroms work though. the DVD rom is confirmed to work(wich i installed Ubuntu with) Konqueror says "Malformed URL" when i try to open it (/cdrom0)
<torz> mmm
<torz> I had a similar problem with cdrom.
<Aapzak> torz: I like the package manager, I'm just not used to repos that don't work
<torz> Aapzak: yeah but as far as Java goes its uber simple installation.
<Aapzak> allright, maybe true indeed
<torz> If you dont like binaries then you can get a rpm from there, you can convert it to .deb with alien iirc.
<Aapzak> apt says Hit, Get or Ign. I suspect that Ign is a update failure
<Aapzak> no
<Aapzak> ign might mean that my package list is up to date, no need to get another one, ignore.
<jeh_work> how old is the current kubuntu, btw?
<torz> 5.04 I think.
<Aapzak> current Kubuntu is pretty new
<torz> Linux titan 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic #1 Tue Apr 5 12:21:57 UTC 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux <= installed this just couple of hours ago.
<jeh_work> torz: a version number doesn't really say how new it is :)
<kalenedrael> torz, what's the problem?
<Aapzak> jeh_work: for which application do you want to know how old it is?
<kalenedrael> oh, never mind
<Aapzak> kalenedrael: he's showing how old kubuntu is
<jeh_work> Aapzak: nah, just generally
<Aapzak> k, it has kde 3.4
<jeh_work> Aapzak: a bit like the last stable debian was about 20 years old
<torz> the problem is apt wont get me w32cocecs
<kalenedrael> 2.6.10 is kinda old for a kernel
<torz> no but you can relate to the kernel
<torz> exactly
<torz> 5.04 means nothing but kernel 2.6.10 means something.
<Aapzak> it does
<kalenedrael> yes
<mart> torz: you probably haven't got your apt sources set up right
<jeh_work> 2.6.10 and kde 3.4.2 is new enough, i can update software from extra repos if needed
<kalenedrael> yes
<Aapzak> jeh_work: it's not 3.4.2
<kalenedrael> i like to compile my own kernel anyway, though
<jeh_work> Aapzak: no, but i read /topic
<torz> mart: nah copied and pasted ubuntuguide.org so should be fine I think
<Aapzak> ok, thats a livecd
<_kay> Breezy or using Hoary?
<Aapzak> who is breezy?
<Aapzak> unstable?
<Aapzak> testing?
<jeh_work> Aapzak: hm? "You can download Kubuntu packages...."
<_kay> Sort of, development version
<mart> kubuntu doesn't have stable/testing/unstable
<kalenedrael> oh, i found that ndiswrapper didn't work with the provided kernel
<_kay> Kubuntu has Debian 
<mart> hoary is released, breezy will be next
<kalenedrael> in kubuntu
<kalenedrael> had to compile my own kernel to use it...
<mart> _kay: that's not quite accurate
<_kay> What is not, mart?
<kalenedrael> modprobe ndiswrapper generated a lot of kernel crap
<mart> [13:59]  <_kay> Kubuntu has Debian
<kalenedrael> kubuntu has apt
<kalenedrael> apt != debian
<Aapzak> can you use breezy? or is it highly unrecommended?
<_kay> Well, Ubuntu is still based on Debian
<mart> yes, that's true
<Aapzak> I want kde 3.4.1+
<_kay> In that, there is testing and unstable
<mart> no
<_kay> no?
<mart> I don't think there are as many stages
<hettar> can you get the latest ALSA for the current ubuntu ?
<_kay> There are even experimental, unstable, testing, stable and oldstable
<_kay> That is nothing that Ubuntu needs to do, what it does is making more frequent stabilization processes
<torz> damn w32codecs doesnt work under x86_64... although as expected.
<mart> _kay: where are the experimental, testing and oldstable versions of ubuntu packages
<_kay> That is what I said, that is Debian
<mart> yes, debian has those. I thought you were trying to say ubuntu also did
<_kay> In Ubuntu no such thing exists.
<Aapzak> guys, you recommend Blackdown java or Sun?
<_kay> It takes advantage of them
<mart> _kay: ok, we're agreed then
<Aapzak> or IBM java?
<mart> Aapzak: blackdown is based on suns code
<Aapzak> but open source?
<mart> no
<_kay> jamwm does run what i need, which is not much
<_kay> But it is a free one with GNU classpath I think
<mart> Aapzak: at least, as open source as suns jdk is
<_kay> Which is not entirely much
<Aapzak> nope
<Aapzak> not goof
<_kay> by standards of OSI at least
<Aapzak> good
<_kay> What do you do with Java?
<Aapzak> just use the jdk for apps
<_kay> use? you mean run?
<Aapzak> running apps like HattrickOrganizer
<_kay> Swing GUI ?
<Aapzak> I mainly run hattrick organizer
<_kay> For all I know, if they use Swing, the free implementations are not yet complete at all
<Aapzak> in extras
<Aapzak> is Sun JDK
<Aapzak> lemme do that
<_kay> That one will likely work
<_kay> now, later others will also work, a lot of people work on Free Software Java stuff
<_kay> Thing Apache with Harmony, then there is Kaffee and Jamvm and GNU classpath and gcc has something with that too
<torz> AWT sucks, Swing sucks, but SWT rocks.
<_kay> Try to do apt-get install java-virtual-machine
<_kay> Then you see what you apt sources have available for you
<mart> torz: what's good about swt?
<mpmc> is there a mixer for kde like esd for gnome?
<mart> torz: I heard it needed manual memory management and such nonsense
<mart> mpmc: kmix
<torz> mart: makes the program platform dependent but in return gives you near-native GUI speed.
<torz> mmm brb
<jpatrick> I can't install icon theme :-/
<jpatrick> themes*
<_kay> People should use QT with Java
<_kay> :p
<mart> or even Qt, none of this QuickTime stuff :P
<mpmc> God damm fonts are too small Help!
<_neil> hi
<_neil> any possibility to have the flash plugin under a kubuntu-powerpc ?
<nikkia> _neil: i believe you need to take that up with macromedia, as the only flash plugin for linux is for x86
<mart> one of the free ones might work, I guess
<mart> but I don't use them, so can't help much there
<_neil> under debian i used a free one
<_neil> but cant remember and new to kubuntu 
<nikkia> _neil, check if there is a 'swf-player' listed in the packages
<tech> happy sysadmin day
<ToyMan> hi all
<ToyMan> just got kubuntu running on my lapper... very nice
<ToyMan> I'm usually working in freebsd, but that wouldn't boot on this hp...
<ToyMan> my congrats to any who do install work on this channel, very slick, very well thought out
<nikkia> swfdec certainly seems to have a ppc package, but i can't tell if it includes a plugin or not
<nikkia> swf-player claims to include a plugin, but i can't find the packages anywhere in the pool directory, which is strange
<ToyMan> I may even get my wife to use this ;-)
<nikkia> ah, swf-player is provided by swfdec, so i imagine installing that should be possible on ppc, and should provide you a flash plugin
<_neil> nikkia: thanks :)
<nikkia> _neil, i'd still complain at macromedia tho :)
<_neil> ;)
<nikkia> it won't do any good, but still, it'd be one more linux ppc user expressing their dissatisfaction of their pathetic policies
<_kay> ToyMan: The next release will be even better for laptops
<mart> heh, if mac are moving to intel, I'd be surprised to ever see a ppc version from them
<tech> i have a complaint, i installed apache in my kubuntu.. and it comes with a debian logo :(:(
<_kay> what is your problem with that, tech?
<tech> i tried to make a joke =p
<ToyMan> kay, excellent.
<_kay> Actually, the installer is the new Debian installer, ToyMan, with some tunings... that I like as well :)
<ToyMan> well, it was about as painless as it gets...
<ToyMan> no wifi yet though
<_kay> what chipset?
<ToyMan> heh, the main thing i had to do for the install was drink coffee ;-)
<ToyMan> um.... lessee... it's a broadcom i think... what's the linooks command for getting hw info?
<ToyMan> i'm used to freebsd
<_kay> lspci
<ToyMan> thanks
<_kay> I used NetBSD in 95 or so....
<ToyMan> 0000:02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<mart> that's not wireless
<ToyMan> yeah, just realized that
<ToyMan> 0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<ToyMan> there we go
<_kay> Don't know about those
<nikkia> broadcom are notoriously bad for getting to work on linux :/
<_kay> ndiswrapper?
<nikkia> _kay, that'd be my guess
<ToyMan> _kay: thanks, i'll look into it
<_kay> I bought my laptop with Linux pre-installed
<ToyMan> hmm. does kubuntu use sudo only?
<_kay> That helped somewhat in knowing the drivers exist and work :p
<nikkia> i just use 802.11b cards that are ages old but supported well :)
<nikkia> ToyMan: yes
<ToyMan> just realized that I was never asked for a root password...
<ToyMan> ah, ok
<jjesse> yuu won't be asked for a root password ;)
<_kay> you cannot login as root
<apokryphos> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<_kay> normally, though you can enable that
<_kay> sudo -i will give you a root session though
<nikkia> afternoon mez
<Kmorph> hi people! :)
<Mez> afyternoon
<`Nomad> I usually just do a " sudo su - "
<`Nomad> I just installed Kubuntu for the first time. Are there any major problems I should know about?  Is it a really new distro?
<`Nomad> mplayer doesn't seem to want to be  on it, and many of the other choices, such as totem, won't play either
<apokryphos> `Nomad: pretty new, but no major problems.
<vegiVamp> I seem to be missing a few essentials such as ncftp and mc :-(
<apokryphos> `Nomad: you need extra packages to play restricted formats
<vegiVamp> apart from that, pretty nice distro :-)
<`Nomad> Apok: I just installed realplayer and the rp9 codecs, so that works fine for web streams
<`Nomad> Looks very nice, 
<`Nomad> I got fed up with mandrake, it always got busted for some reason.  Maybe I have failing hardware
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell `Nomad about restrictedformats
<Firetech> !ubotu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubotu is uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu!
<insanekane> ubotu: tell insanekane about restrictedformats
<supernix> Hey use guys wassup
<supernix> Anyone know of a good password keeper that can generate secure passwords ?
<jjesse> kdewallet
<supernix> ty
<`Nomad> apok: I added the repository and updated apt-get, works fine, but I tried all "apt-get install mplayer" I coudl and it never finds it
<`Nomad> tryinf kynaptic
<supernix> k it seems that kwallet will only allow you to store information and not really generate passwords
<sorush20> guys... I'm trying to install KDAR.. but I keep getting these messages... can someone help... 
<sorush20> I've posted the error in the flood
<sorush20> anyone here using KDAR
<sorush20> could someone help me with an installation error.... 
<tech> anyone expiriencing kubuntu locking up with KDE?
<jjesse> nope tech using it on my laptop and at home
<vegiVamp> tech: dell D610 laptop ?
<tech> vegiVamp, no
<tech> it is not a laptop
<vegiVamp> there's a locking issue with those laptops that's resolved by installing kernel 2.6.13-xxx, maybe it works for your machine as well
<vegiVamp> look for the Dell  D610 issues in the ubuntu wiki
<saku_0> hi all
<tech> well, i had this similar problem in my other distro with 2.4.29 kernel, it seems Xorg locks up and takes 100% cpu when running KDE
<tech> i installed xfce on my kubuntu yesterday, ill see if it is stable
<tech> i wonder why kde causes a crash on my machine..
<saku_0> could you help me ? i can not dowload an file on web page because my access is denied 
<vegiVamp> if you've got the same issue with a different distro and kernel, perhaps it's hardware ?
<saku_0> how to resolve this pb ?
<saku_0> ty 
<tech> vegiVamp, switching windowmanager seems to work
<vegiVamp> saku_0: more info, please :-)
<vegiVamp> tech: hmm... strange
<saku_0> vegiVamp> ok
<saku_0> well i try to download an package on debian web site 
<saku_0> and i have an error message which said that  my access is denied 
<tech> anyone here use KDE and a Nvidia 6600 AGP card?
<saku_0> and message said also that i can't write 
<nikkia> tech, yes
<tech> nikkia, do you use the nvidia-glx driver ubuntu package, and got "Driver nvidia" in your xorg.conf?
<nikkia> no, i manually installed the drivers
<tech> nikkia, i see.. when i did that, i saw "removing nvidia TLS drivers" at each start up, so each time i rebooted i had to reintall the driver to work
<ToyMan> damn, kynaptic is nice
<`Nomad> Once installed, are there many more repositories that should b eadded to the default config?
<`Nomad> I've been hearing about how nice Ubuntu is for so long, I want to set it up properly and keep it for a long time :)
<sproingie> is there a way to theme gtk without installing gnome?
<ToyMan> `Nomad: I just activated 'universe' by uncommenting and added 'multiverse' by copying/editing the universe line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<`Nomad> Thanks.. I just saw the FAQ line above and am following the guidelines from there  :)
<Aapzak> guys, do you know a mirror for ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net? I can't use thatone
<wincide> ito
<Aapzak> ito?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's wrong with it?
<Aapzak> I can't reach it
<tech> ftp://ftp.uio.no/linux/ubuntu/
<StR> Hi all!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<samuelk> can someone help me installing a boot splash
<Aapzak> finally ...
<aseigo> finally, yes, i'm here ;)
<StR> samuelk: boot splash?
<samuelk> i know how to do now..
<StR> samuelk: ok...
<Aapzak> lol @ aseigo 
<|rockinnerd|> how does one make artsd start @ system startup?
<jwir3> hey everyone.  I installed kubuntu, but when I go to change the KDE Menu (i.e. the button in the lower left corner that pops up the list of progams when I click on it), it allows me to change stuff, but they don't take effect on the main menu.  Basically, it just disregards my changes.  Is there some setting I am missing?
<jwir3> Has anyone else had this problem?
<`Nomad> jwir3: New install here and it works for me :(
<jwir3> hmm... for some reason, it worked for a little while (I could add/remove stuff from the menu initially) but now I can't seem to do it.
<`Nomad> Is it a good thing to get the NVIDIA drivers and install them
<fromoze> !copy
<ubotu> fromoze: Bugger all, i dunno
<fromoze> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<evgind> hi
<`Nomad> I love Kubuntu, I'm almost back to having my system totally as before :)
<`Nomad> in looks at least :)
<`Nomad> I use ksmoothdock, can anyone tell me if I have to hav ethe kicker as well or is it possible to not have it?
<`Nomad> Hey Duende, fellow Aliant user
<tech> is there any cool games you can recommend me to apt-get? :)
<`Nomad> tech: I'm old fashioned, I love Maelstrom
<`Nomad> Asteroid like game
<`Nomad> and njam.sourceforge.net (Pacman like)
<tech> im gonnae try it now
<`Nomad> tech: I forget if I got it with apt-get or downloaded it 
<tech> `Nomad, cooool! i remember a game like this that i used to play some time ago, i bought it on a cd for windows :P
<tech> maelstrom that is
<`Nomad> it's a capital M though, if you run into trouble trying to get/run it ;)
<tech> how can i see a list over existing games in apt?
<`Nomad> dunno, try going through Kynaptic, under system in the menu
<`Nomad> look up   game
<tech> how?
<tech> oh
<tech> i will
<_radu> how can i install open office beta ?
<_radu> apt-get doesn't give me a clue
<_radu> didn't
<tech> bomberclone was fun
<tech> games i install with apt always run in this small window.. wonder how i get them in fullscreen.
<supernix> Hi what is good for generating and keeping passwords ?
<jpatrick> othernoob!
<jpatrick> anyone know how I can create a folder via the command line?
<gdh> jpatrick: 'mkdir'
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> great
<jpatrick> now it says: 'device /dev/dsp can't be opened (Is a directory)'
<gdh> ah, I guess your sound card doesn't work, then?
<jpatrick> no it doesn't
<gdh> you can't just 'mkdir /dev/dsp' if it didn't exist - it means that the driver for your sound card wasn't loaded...
<jpatrick> so I made /dev/dsp :-/
<gdh> I'm afraid I know nothing about the different drivers...
<jpatrick> where can I find the driver?
<othernoob> jpatrick!
<gdh> nah, /dev/dsp is a 'special' file...
<jpatrick> :-o
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys for some reason my cd player isn't working
<PrimoTurbo> any help?
<jpatrick> is your sound working?
<PrimoTurbo> yeah just the cd player program
<PrimoTurbo> I can play ogg files fine
<PrimoTurbo> I can rip the cd fine
<PrimoTurbo> but when I try to play it under different progs it doesn't work
<gdh> jpatrick: Yeh, but I have an ancient SB AWE64 ISA :)
<gdh> 2 channels is fine for me - I onlyhave 2 ears :)
<othernoob> gdh: you freak :p
<gdh> :)
* mart doesn't even know how many channels he doesn't have...
<mart> or is that "doesn't want to know"...
* nikkia goes insane
<jpatrick> right...
<jpatrick> damn this sound card :-/
<andreasdk> Good evening
<supernix> Hi what is good for generating and keeping passwords ?
<andreasdk> Can someone please help me with my USB pendrive? I`m having some problems after having bought a new laptop and installed Kubuntu
<jpatrick> supernix: try: sudo apt-get install fpm
<jpatrick> ...or apt-cache search passwords
<supernix> ty jpatrick 
<jpatrick> apt-cache show mypasswordsafe
<supernix> I have that mypasswordsafe thing installed I think
<supernix> at least I did find it in the apt-cache output
<andreasdk> Then run it.
<andreasdk> Aren`t there anyone here that can help me wilt my pendrive? It`s really killing me!
<supernix> hmmm I just typed in mypasswordsafe but it said command not found
<jpatrick> make a new menu entry
<andreasdk> That`s because you haven`t installed it
<jpatrick> with command: mypasswordsafe
<andreasdk> wilt = with
<jpatrick> andreasdk: you have a flash drive?
<andreasdk> wilt = with: yes
<andreasdk> jpatrick: yes
<jpatrick> what type?
<andreasdk> What type... Little thingie type
<jpatrick> company :P
<jpatrick> mine works out of the box
<jpatrick> supernix: the command from mypasswordsafe is '/usr/bin/MyPasswordSafe'
<PrimoTurbo> How can I uninstall Kubuntu and all the files it installed?
<PrimoTurbo> I'm having some issues with it and I would rather use gnome but I don't want it to waste my space as I have little of it left
<PrimoTurbo> I used this to install it http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<jpatrick> Just install ubuntu-desktop
<jpatrick> you'll have GNOME and KDE
<PrimoTurbo> I don't need KDE
<PrimoTurbo> I have it installed already
<jpatrick> then do: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<PrimoTurbo> will it remove all the stuff that it has added including the shortcuts in gnomes menu?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> I think
<PrimoTurbo> I need to remove that myself then?
<jpatrick> brb
<nikkia> gah!!!
<jpatrick> ?
<nikkia> udev == evil
<jpatrick> o_O
<nikkia> jpatrick, the reason i was having problems....
<jpatrick> oh
<jpatrick> food......
<nikkia> is because udev processes rules backwards :(
<McScruff> how do you run java apps :S
<nikkia> i had written my rules in 99-symlinks, assuming, it would get executed after 50-udev.rules, but no, udev gives up parsing through the list once it gets a match :(
<PrimoTurbo> does kde require a better computer to run?
<PrimoTurbo> it's a little bit slower then gnome correct?
<nikkia> PrimoTurbo: depends entirely on how you configre gnome and kde :)
<PrimoTurbo> jpatrick I did what your told me to uninstall it
<PrimoTurbo> not that I notice any difference, just my cd player doesn't work in kde and I can't fix it
<PrimoTurbo> so back to gnome for now
<McScruff> How Do you run .jar files
<PrimoTurbo> knoqueror is still here
<PrimoTurbo> damn
<PrimoTurbo> how do I uninstall all of these apps for kde
<PrimoTurbo> bah I think I should just format and do it all from the start :o
<mart> PrimoTurbo: did you install kubuntu-desktop with aptitude?
<PrimoTurbo> I used console
<PrimoTurbo> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<PrimoTurbo> using this guide http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<PrimoTurbo> I'm a noob :(
<PrimoTurbo> then I did  sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<PrimoTurbo> it removed 32 mb it siad
<PrimoTurbo> said*
<PrimoTurbo> but I still have kde stuff that I don't need
<PrimoTurbo> programs and such
<mart> PrimoTurbo: ah, aptitude remembers what you've installed manually, and what got installed automatically, but I guess that's a bit late for you
<PrimoTurbo> I need to remove them all
<PrimoTurbo> how do I run this aptit*
<mart> PrimoTurbo: you mean kscd didn't work for you?
<gdh> PrimoTurbo: apt-get remove kdelibs4 should pull the carpet from under everything KDE ... 
<PrimoTurbo> yeah it didn't work
<PrimoTurbo> and cd player didn't work under kde
<jackson> look, im sorry to go this low.  but i need help with irc, can anyone tell me a channel.  dudes, take pity. total n00b
<PrimoTurbo> and totem cd player didn't work under kde but works under gnome
<PrimoTurbo> i wish I could help but I know so little :(
<mart> PrimoTurbo: did you try the kde cd player?
<qbit> kscd will only work if you have the analog audio cable plugged up and it can find/see the correct device
<PrimoTurbo> yes I did, didnt work
<PrimoTurbo> it showed it was playing but there was no sound
<PrimoTurbo> however ogg and system sounds worked fine
<qbit> xmms will do digital audio through the ide interface
<PrimoTurbo> how come cd player didn't work then?
<PrimoTurbo> and it works under gnome fine?
<qbit> it works here  :-)
<supernix> hi wassup with the hoary 3.4.2
<PrimoTurbo> I dunno why it didn't work
<qbit> but also maybe the audio channel was turned down/disabled in the mixer
<supernix> Do we have to do anything to our source.list to get it and such ?
<PrimoTurbo> so kdelibs4 should remove all kde stuff?
<PrimoTurbo> gdh
<PrimoTurbo> or will I still stuff all around my system cause I really dont need that
<jpatrick> supernix: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<PrimoTurbo> looks like it's removing 230+mb of stuff, good maybe I don't have to reformat
<supernix> ok I added those to the source.list now what is the best way to update ?
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jpatrick> after you've done apt-get update
<supernix> ty very much for your help jpatrick 
<StR> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jpatrick> dist-upgrade?
<jpatrick> upgrade worked for me
<supernix> what does dist-upgrade do ?
<mart> dist-upgrade may manage to upgrade more
<mart> but may also remove stuff too
<supernix> ah kewl
<supernix> ah bad
<pakos> yes. a normal upgrade never installs or removes additional packages
<supernix> what do you mean may remove stuff ?
<pakos> dist-upgrade is smarter
<mart> you have to read what it's going to do
<jpatrick> okay
<StR> no, it is better, because it will uninstall the stuff you don't need anymore
<supernix> oic
<mart> StR: not quite
<pakos> and i personally prefer aptitude instead of apt-get
<mart> pakos: I agree
<mart> apttiude uninstalls unused stuff properly
* jpatrick loves KoolDock
<StR> is KoolDock in the repos.?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> there's a .deb package somewhere
<jpatrick> http://ktown.kde.cl/kooldock/download.php
<jpatrick> Debian: kooldock_0.3-1_i386.deb
<supernix> I get confused about aptitude I don't know how to use it and have not seen any docs on it
<supernix> it looks like it operates much like synaptic
<supernix> Actually synaptic is what I usually use
<pakos> the simple way:
<pakos> use it like apt-get.
<pakos> also : sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<pakos> and sudo aptitude install <packagename>
<pakos> that's all.
<mart> or sudo aptitude to get the text-mode UI, and press F10 and pick the help menu
<supernix> I thought that aptitude was all text mode
<mart> supernix: either use the command line, or the text mode UI
<supernix> oic
<pakos> it has a ncurses gui
<_JakubS> why the hell lan browsing in cups is disabled by default?
<supernix> hey
<supernix> do you have to do a logout and back in after the upgrade ?
<supernix> Should I do ctrl+backspace ?
<insanekane> _JakubS: someone had a lot to say about that ...
<insanekane> _JakubS: the recently deceased Interaction designer, i think
<_JakubS> what is worse, it has been disabled in a way that confuses kcontrol module (by including external config file)
<insanekane> _JakubS: i guess 1600 odd maintainers arent enough :/
<mart> wonder where that figure came from?
<insanekane> mart: someone was talking abt it the other dat
<insanekane> day
<mart> insanekane: the figure is slightly different to the number of people in #kubuntu-devel though :)
<insanekane> mart: i think 1600 maintainers in Ubuntu ecology :)
<insanekane> mart: but not all of them work toward Kubuntu, and certainly not all of them are ardent IRCers like yourself :)
<mart> insanekane: heh, I meant it's very easy to be a 'maintainer' but quite inactive
<mart> (in many OSS projects, not just Ubuntu)
<insanekane> mart: oh :/ ... i thought it was a difficult job ... hmm. i was actually proud of Ubuntu having 1600 maintainters :/
<JadeFire> how do i upgrade to 3.4.2? What packages?
<mart> JadeFire: see topic
<JadeFire> k
<JadeFire> I'm going to try to upgrade see ya later
<pakos> just upgraded. sadly the new kdevelop comes without kio_svn too
<pakos> let's see how to fill a bugreport :)
<supernix> does the latest version of hoary work with flatpanel displays from sony viao ?
<supernix> where are the run levels stored ?
<mart>  /etc/rc?.d
<supernix> Yeah I was trying to use ksysv
<mart> works fine here
<supernix> well I messed up and selected other when I started it now it can't find the rc files
<supernix> or something like that 
<supernix> I should have picked Debian for distro
<mart> hmm, try removing the config file
<supernix> where can I find that ?
<mart> find ~/.kde -name ksysv*
<PieD> Hi
<PieD> Does somebody know where I can find packages of KOffice 1.4.1 for kubuntu on an amd64 ?
<mart> PieD: they seem to be in universe
<mart> PieD: no, I'm lying
<mart> PieD: I don't see them for amd64
<PieD> mart: I don't see them too :/
<PieD> that's why I'm asking here
<PieD> (I don't work to disturb uselessly)
<PieD> s/work/want
<mart> PieD: I can only suggest adding the url in the topic as a deb src and building them yourself
<mart> s/deb src/deb-src/
<PieD> ok
<PieD> on an AMD64, this may be fast :)
<supernix> any idea when they will upgrade the OO2 packages ?
<PieD> in kubuntu hoary ?
<PieD> I suppose never !
<pakos> on 2006.04 :-)
<ztonzy> hmm
<jpatrick> hmm...
<ztonzy> hmmm, I tried the new live cd iso...havent been working for me
<mart> hmmm.
<ztonzy> even reburned the cd-rw 2 times at lower speeds...first at 6 ...then at 4
<pakos> have you checked the md5sums?
<ztonzy> pakos: used K3b and it looked fine
<JadeFire2> hi
<pakos> so you compared the one generated from k3b against the one on the website?
<ztonzy> eh no
<ztonzy> I just loaded the iso...and ht got a green sign
<ztonzy> it*
<JadeFire> Hi all i just upgraded to kde 3.4.2
<pakos> mhm. i don't know if k3b can actually verify the sums, but i suppose not. it is only generating the sum, and you should check it against the stored version
<ztonzy> pakos: okej
<pakos> ztonzy: maybe that is the problem. i'll give it a try
<ztonzy> paines: sure
<mart> or copy the cd back onto your disk, and take the md5sum from that
<ztonzy> dunno if I will do it tonight...a bit tired...been up since 04.30 (it is 22.10 now)
<pakos> tough day, eh?
<ztonzy> indeed
<ztonzy> lucky it is weekend :D
<ztonzy> hmm...I still got Gnome on system...and kde 3.4.2 feels *really* speedy! wondering to remove entire gnome now
<pakos> :) yeah.. but in the firm i have air conditioning.. at home none, and it's 35C now.. frying
<ztonzy> wow
<ztonzy> pakos: that's hot
<pakos> ztonzy: yes, i had a normal ubuntu before kubuntu too.. it's nice, but i prefer kde :)
<ztonzy> it came some rain here today...and weekend it will be some more
<ztonzy> pakos: since I installed linux , after been in XP for 2 months , I installed Kubuntu first, and found some segfaults here and there...installed Gnome...and back and forth, but now latest update of kde feels really nice
<pakos> send with dcc some here, pls :)
<ztonzy> pakos: hehe
<PieD> another question about kubuntu on an amd64 :
<ztonzy> pakos: I had some issues with former mainboard...more issues in linux than windows, but in the end it happened in windows too...so I got a new mobo..and installed Kubuntu
<pakos> hmm, the icon for the system:/ io-slave looks nice in 3.4.2 :)
<PieD> can I download the OOo 2m118 rpms, use alien on them and then install them without any problem ?
<ztonzy> pakos: I installed another icon theme after 3.4.2
<mart> PieD: I don't know about "without any problem" but in theory...
<pakos> ztonzy: hardware issues are bad :-(
<hon> I have a problem with accessing other unix machines. I think my x server settings don't allow the remote ones to open display on my local machine (is this called tunneling?). I just don't know which settings to touch
<pakos> PieD: i'll stick with the tgz binary distribution
<ztonzy> pakos: yepp...the store said they didnt find any errors, probably using windows to test it with...and then 1 year warranty passed...
<PieD> pakos: where do you download them ?
<mart> hon: ssh -X ?
<pakos> simply uninstall the debs, and install the binary
<PieD> ftp://ftp.belnet.be/pub/mirror/ftp.openoffice.org/developer/680_m118 => no tgz ?
<ztonzy> pakos: it was a nforce2 ultra (Shuttle) mobo...this is Asus VIA KT600 :)
<supernix> why wouldn't they update the OO2 packages
<pakos> PieD: ups, you have right.. sorry then, try the rpms. good luck :)
<supernix> actually I got them from the repository from the first place
<supernix> I just want to finally be able to use the OpenDocument format
<PieD> and what about flash player using an amd64 ?
<mart> did we have this conversation earlier?
<mart> (no, sorry that was flash for ppc)
<pakos> ztonzy: hmm, sorry, i'm a bit out-of-sync with the hardware brands in the last times :)
<hon> mart: thanks
<ztonzy> pakos: np, I am not enjoying nvidia chipsets as via...read on net that some had lots of issues using linux
<pakos> ztonzy: thanks for the info, it could be useful later, maybe going to upgrade my hardware
<ztonzy> pakos: and also...all Asus h/w I have had...has been quite stable
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> does controlpanel(settings) now only have icons in One window, and not in a menu context ?
<ztonzy> before in kde 3.4.1  it didnt look like this
<pakos> and what about nvidia as videocard? i've got always ati cards, but the lack of the motivation from ati to give better support for their cards pushes me towards nvidia..
<pakos> hmm, after the upgrade, my control center startmenu-entry is gone
<pakos> ztonzy: maybe view / mode / tree view?
<pakos> if that's what you mean
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> the information window misses
<pakos> information window?
<ztonzy> yah
<ztonzy> tree view to left....all info/settings to the right
<ztonzy> wasn't like this before
<pakos> i have it
<pakos> so you have only the tree view, but nothing else?
<pakos> and what happens if you click on one of the entries?
<ztonzy> correct
<pax> pakos: I can confirm the bug, kcontrol disapered from kmenu for me too (after the upgrade). you can always put it back via kmenuedit
<ztonzy> pakos: just unfolds submenu
<pakos> pax: ok, thanks, good to hear that i'm not simply blind :)
<ztonzy> pax: not only from kmenu...but I mean when it's opened
<pax> ztonzy: are you saying you can't open kcontrol after the upgrade?
<pakos> pax: he can open it, but only the left treeview is visible
<Talldave2002> hello all
<pakos> the settings on the right disappeared. strange. it works for me(tm)
<ztonzy> pax: yes...but before upgrade, the treeview with icons to the left was and settings/panels to the right...now...only big icons to click
<Talldave2002> 1st time here, new to linux just upgeaded to Kubuntu
<pakos> ztonzy: the output of 'kcmshell --list' is ok?
<pakos> Talldave2002: congratulations :)
<Talldave2002> thanks
<Talldave2002> i am enjoying learning
<ztonzy> pakos: what to look for ?
<Firetech> weren't there qt 4 deb's for kubuntu somewhere?
<gdh> Firetech: yes :)
<pakos> simply general: are there entries? these are the plugins which are loaded, when you click on one of the entries
<Talldave2002> prevoiusly stuck with Windows, tried Linux a couple of years ago but couldnt connect to the net so kinda gave up
<ztonzy> pakos: oh...I pasted it into Konsole :)
<Firetech> gdh: where?
<gdh> Firetech: http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/qt4/
<Firetech> thank yo
<Firetech> *you
<pakos> ztonzy: :-) for example, 'kcmshell panel' opens the panel configuration window
<gdh> Firetech: was just grepping the logs :)
<ztonzy> pakos: it does
<pakos> ztonzy: hmm. then i would create a new user and check if for him looks kcontrol ok, or not
<ztonzy> pakos: could do yes
<Talldave2002> just having a little problem using Qemu is there anyone here who may be able to help?
<pakos> ztonzy: if it's ok, then purge your settings belonging to kcontrol under ~/.kde :)
<pakos> Talldave2002: Qemu? Sorry, don't use it
<ztonzy> purge ?
* ztonzy blushes
(pakos/#Kubuntu) so pdf (and openoffice) is ok here
<pakos> but when sending out review-documents, they'll be edited by our customers, sent back to us, re-edited, and again and again. we cannot use different _versions_ of word, so a very different simply cannot do the job :-(
<hon> question about themeing: I don't know about the way kde genretes the default theme for the first login. Is there any set of files that get copied to $HOME/.kde in first login?
<ToyMan> hmm. no skype in packages...
<lscd> Is there any way to download images for something other than your current architecture on cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/ ?
<pakos> ToyMan: you can download it from skype.com, works without any problems
<lscd> specifically, I'd like to download the x86 images, but it only gives me amd64 links
<_kay> re-hi
<Firetech> hmm the Qt4 packages from dev.kubuntu.org.uk, are they for hoary or breezy?
<_kay> you can always do apt-cache show ... on them
<persnickety> kde dev files are for download on kubuntu.org site yes?
<Firetech> they don't have any release name in their versions, and they don't want to install on hoary...
<Firetech> and they aren't in a repository..
<Firetech> I'm talking about those -> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/qt4/
<_kay> Ah hm... I would say when Debian maintains it
<_kay> hm... probably it is for Debian unstable, and likely matches Breezy a lot better than Hoary
<_kay> But the dependencies are not many
<_kay> Which one do you say fails?
<ToyMan> pakos: cool, thanks
<Riddell> Firetech: breezy
<_kay> Firetech: I think they install fine on Breezy
<Firetech> Riddell: are there any Qt4 packages for hoary then?
<Riddell> Firetech: nope, but you sahould be able to recompile those ones 
<Riddell> it's a long compile but
<Firetech> yehaa...
<Firetech> I don't really need it. I can wait until breezy
<_kay> Well, Breezy already works, somewhat
<gdh> hm, should it be right that my hoary+kde3.4.1+koffice1.4 try to remove all packages if I dist-upgrade to hoary? 
<gdh> *sorry, remove all 'packages beginning with k' 
<_kay> hm, no
<_kay> You probably should try to not dist-upgrade. but "upgrade" first
<_kay> then tackle one by one those parts that are making the problems
<_kay> I suspect, the C++ transition creates the removal
<_kay> You see, the gcc4 ABI does not match that of gcc3.3 and therefore packages conflict with each other
<_kay> The dist-upgrade should work when Breezy is done with that transition.
<_kay> Which it is ... maybe already Riddell?
<_kay> you may also try apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_kay> That one should resolve things you need and remove the older ABI packages only
<Firetech> how can I mount a partition with ISO 8859-1 charset (old data)?
<Riddell> I can't recommend any sort of upgrade just now
<gdh> _kay: I'm in no hurry - will just wait until it settles :)
<gdh> 669 upgraded, 165 newly installed, 192 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<gdh> Yep I'll wait :)
<nyn> Hi. I'm a newcomer to kubuntu. I've seen that there there is a new kde, a "maintainance release" and was wondering it is worth installing. My main priority is stability. If this release fix previous bugs great, but is it likely to break something? I'm on Hoary and have no intention to move to the unstable branch...
<jpowers> nyn: my experience of 3.4.1 has been positive.  I don't know what changes came in 3.4.2, though.
<jpowers> nyn: I do know that kuser actually works in 3.4.1, which is pretty important to me.
<insanekane> jpowers: LOL :) 
<nyn> i'm only intererested if there is no risk of breakage whatsoever... the point is to make it more stable (it still crashes on me quite often), not the other way around... :)
<pakos> i've upgraded to 3.4.2 today, seems to be ok (at least konversation ;-) ). i think they fixed for example the kopete icq transport
<jpowers> oh
<jpowers> hmm
<ToyMan> pakos: once i've downloaded a deb package, how do I install?
<jpowers> I've been running kopete svn
<ToyMan> it's been too many years since i've used a debian distro
<nyn> dpkg -i <deb file>
<pakos> ToyMan: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<ToyMan> thanks
<ToyMan> damn that's nice and slick
<ToyMan> anyone here try win4linpro yet?
<nyn> i have a problem with charsets in kmail... i hoping that maybe that would be fixed (if it's not a configuration issue on my system) in this release... 
<nyn> anyway, last time i used kde it was really hell, everything was so brittle, i'm kind of traumatized... i'm really tired of having to fix things. now that it all seems a bit more stable, i'll not take any risks. wait for breezy...
#kubuntu 2005-08-04
<transgress> what do i need to do to get apt to ignore non verified sources?
<gdh> can you not just say 'y' when it asks about keys?
<gdh> .
<transgress> well i'm doing an apt-get update and it bitches, and doesn't update from it.  it's marillat
<gdh> me too
<gdh> there are docs on how to import marillat's key
<gdh> I did it months ago. don't ask me, ask google :)
<gdh> but yes it involves gpg :)
<apokryphos> It's on the kudos guide
<moparfan90> i just installed kde on ubuntu and now i cant login. help me!!
<apokryphos> !gpg
<ubotu> I guess gpg is at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add
<apokryphos> moparfan90: it's the same user password
<moparfan90> i know. it sys login in and then some other stuff then brings me back to login screen
<moparfan90> i has the login screen. then i type my user name and password and it say loging in. then about 30 sec later it comes back to login screen.
<moparfan90> what do i do??
<apokryphos> moparfan90: the GDM login screen?
<moparfan90> no kde
<apokryphos> moparfan90: can you still login to gnome?
<moparfan90> nope
<moparfan90> theres an opion but t wont let me
<persnickety> moparfan90, did you download kubuntu-desktop?
<apokryphos> you can't login to anything...
<nikkia> moparfan90: try resetting the session type to KDE in the session menu
<moparfan90> yeah i did...     sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> moparfan90: try switching back to GDM to see if it works then
<nikkia> sometimes, very rarely, kdm gets confused and doesn't actually think the 'previous session' is anything real
<apokryphos> nikkia: if it doesn't work for gnome as well though..
<moparfan90> i have tried all the opion and the only way i can login is in console and thats no good for me
<nikkia> apokryphos: hmmm
<apokryphos> moparfan90: switch to GDM
<moparfan90> i did still no work
<apokryphos> moparfan90: in console type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" -- switch there, then restart x
<moparfan90> oo
<apokryphos> moparfan90: you tried switching to GDM or not?
<moparfan90> i want to try kde... is there a better way to install then?
<moparfan90> yes i have!
<apokryphos> moparfan90: you can still login to KDE by doing that
<moparfan90> how?
<apokryphos> moparfan90: so you've done sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, are you sure?
<apokryphos> moparfan90: from GDM
<moparfan90> no not that
<apokryphos> then you didn't try gdm, did you?
<moparfan90> no
<apokryphos> unless you did startgdm or whatever it is
<moparfan90> i did change sessionnthin g
<apokryphos> moparfan90: try it, see if you have the same problem
<apokryphos> moparfan90: not session, this is the Login Manager
<apokryphos> or "Display Manager" -- GDM: gnome display manager
<moparfan90> then how do i get to kde if i want to try it??
<apokryphos> moparfan90: it's only the display manager... you can use it to switch session to KDE
<moparfan90> oo
<apokryphos> you'll see once you do it
<moparfan90> what do i type exactly?
<apokryphos> moparfan90: once you're in console, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<apokryphos> then select "GDM" there
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> bye
<moparfan90> have to restart
<apokryphos> see ya
<moparfan90> thanks
<moparfan90> thatnks. thats worked
<apokryphos> cool
<apokryphos> moparfan90: you might consider updating to KDE 3.4.2 which would have the new KDM (though you don't have to use kdm)
<moparfan90> how do i update?
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> methinks kde342 is at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
* apokryphos is out for the night -- early shift tomorrow!
<nikkia> night apokryphos 
<apokryphos> adieu nikkia :)
<gdh> pff, faders.
* nikkia is editing udev rules, again
<gdh> Sounds like a riot.
<nikkia> not really
<nikkia> gdh, still, it does seem to be working
<nikkia> if i plg my ipod in, i get a /dev/ipod pointing to whichever scsi device its appearing as
<gdh> seems a logical setup :)
<nikkia> which means that autofs can be pointed at /dev/ipod and thus i get /media/ipod :)
<nikkia> which k3b
<nikkia> oops
<lscd> eh, udev rules are fun
<nikkia> lscd, its such a painful system
<lscd> hmm... howso/why?
<lscd> some of the numbering seems to have silently changed in the last while, which is a pain, but other than that?
<nikkia> lscd, the fact that there is no way to make it rescan a device, the fact that the rules processing seems to be counter-intuitive, ie, lowest rule stops higher rules operating, etc
<lscd> hm.. the rules processing order makes sense to me, but perhaps i've just been infected by linux for too long
<nikkia> lscd: i've been using linux for 13 years, and it doesn't strike me as logical :P
<lscd> not being able to rescan devices sounds annoying; i guess it's outside the scope of udevstart?
<lscd> nikkia: sure, hence infected ;)
<nikkia> the problem is, it tries to look like a SysV init script system, but isn't even remotely
<lscd> yeah
<lscd> i guess i'm just used to arbitrary processing rules
* lscd curses firewall scripts
<nikkia> lscd: udevstart trashs the system here, it repopulates the ptys and every console/konsole/etc stops working
<lscd> ahhh, it's been working for me, but i'm not on ubuntu (yet; i'm hoping to install it tonight, if i can get the silly box i want to do it on into decent enough shape early enough)
<nikkia> i'm not on ubuntu *here* either
<lscd> ah, what's here, and what udev version?
<nikkia> here is a LFS system
<lscd> ahhh
<nikkia> and v063
<lscd> my 'here' is a gentoo system with udev-058
<nikkia> don't get me wrong, its better than /dev, and mildly better than devfs ...
<lscd> yeah, agreed; but udevstart borking stuff sucks
<nikkia> all it needs is something like udevinfo that actually *does* the rules rather than prints them
<nikkia> erm, udevtest i mean
<lscd> hmm
<lscd> that would be cool
<nikkia> some more elegant pattern matching and comparision wouldn't go amiss either :P
<lscd> regex's, or?
<nikkia> regex would be cool with me, yes
<lscd> yeah... that would be nice, though i've never found myself needing that much power with it yet
<i123i> hi
<lscd> hi i123i 
<_moparfan90> helo
<_moparfan90> hello
<_moparfan90> what do you think is better xchat or the kde irc??
<_moparfan90> konversation
<lscd> xchat, hands down
<_moparfan90> me too
<lscd> kde irc sucks
<_moparfan90> yeah
<_moparfan90> using it now. and its look bad too
<ralph1> No way Konversation rulez
<gdh> Konv is perfectly adequate :)
<gdh> I can't think how xchat would be 'better' .
<lscd> gdh: fair enough, it's adequate, and it has a lot of nice features
<lscd> i just don't like it
<gdh> (and I used it for months)
<gdh> lscd: Is that not just human nature fearing change?
<lscd> gdh: not really, no
<_moparfan90> i like change
<lscd> i've used quite a lot of irc clients
<lscd> beos had some nice ones
<_moparfan90> if its the same to long i change it to mess it up
<gdh> They're all clones of AmIRC, anyway :)
<brosio> how could install windows codec to see wmv films ?
<_moparfan90> dont know
<lscd> eh, wow, it's weird to be on a distro chan where i can't answer that, hehe ^-^
<lscd> googling for win32codecs might get you started
<gdh> brosio: apt-get install w32codecs - you need the marillat repositories
<gdh> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<gdh> also add testing + unstable if it's not in 'stable'
<moparfan90_> hello. now using xchat... so much better
<ralph1> boo hiss
<moparfan90_> whats a good way to make kde look cooler?
<gdh> moparfan90_: Don't sully it with GTK apps :)
<gdh> boy did you walk into that one.
<moparfan90_> why not
<lscd> moparfan90_: well, there are themes and so forth; i like the original look with a few tweaks though, kde 3.2 on has been nice
<lscd> moparfan90_: some people think they look inconsistant/ugly/etc; it doesn't really bother me
<gdh> moparfan90_: the look-and-feel don't carry properly :)
<brosio> thx
<moparfan90_> can i get more themes?
<lscd> yep
<brosio> gdh, i'm using 
<brosio> hoarty so it's stable ?
<moparfan90_> yeah!!!
<lscd> control center -> appearances and themes -> theme manager
<gdh> brosio: marillat is really for Debian, but it works for ubuntu,too.
<gdh> brosio: the 'stable' stuff won't mean much in this case.
<lscd> kde-look.org may be worth a glance if you want something like that, moparfan90_ 
<gdh> brosio: marillat really only carries the 'mostly free' packages
<gdh> basically teh stuff debian won't take due to grey areas with licensing
<gdh> christian marillat is a debian developer, so he knows what he's doing.
<brosio> just a little question
<brosio> http://ubuntuguide.org/#nvu
<brosio> why nvu isn't in repository
<gdh> no idea - I've never heard of it, even. :)
<moparfan90_> ok big question... when i switch desktops.. 1,2,3,4 how do i make it so the programs open dont stay on the botton if your in an other desktop????
* nikkia reads moparfan90's comment a couple of times before realising 'bottom' means the taskbar
<lscd> it's in the control center
<nikkia> not everyone likes their panel at the bottom :P
<lscd> nikkia: default position, so it's fair, especially if you don't know the term
<moparfan90_> :p
<moparfan90_> so what do i do?
<lscd> moparfan90_: shortest way is to right-click on the panel
<lscd> then, click taskbar, and unclick 'show windows from all desktops'
<moparfan90_> ok thanks that did it. :0
<moparfan90_> :)
<lscd> np; i usually set that too
<HopeSeekr> hello, I have a unique situation.  I use KDE and thus really want to upgrade from Gentoo to the latest Kubuntu; however, my mother uses Gnome ... she can't learn KDE at all, and thus I want to also install ubuntu ... is it possible to install ubuntu-like gnome ontop of kubuntu? :-/
<gdh> HopeSeekr: Sure.
<moparfan90_> have ubuntu an then install kde
<moparfan90_> after
<gdh> and better still you can easily select to have a KDE or GNOME session when you login
<lscd> is there any reason not to install ubuntu, then use apt-get to get the kde bits as described on the kubuntu site?
<moparfan90_> its easy
<HopeSeekr> lscd link?
<HopeSeekr> this would actually be preferable
<HopeSeekr> i would rather i end up w/ any unsupported failures than her
<lscd> http://kubuntu.org/faq.php
<HopeSeekr> a simple unexpected msg box is enough to totally derail her online experience :-/
<HopeSeekr> so i can just download the livecd and start from there
<HopeSeekr> she needs it fast
<lscd> HopeSeekr: if she's literate in the language you're using it in, and you can get her to be calm and read them, she should be able to deal with at least some (no offense intended, or anything)
<lscd> HopeSeekr: afaik, but i'm at the same stage of using ubuntu as you are
<HopeSeekr> nah, it's more a phobia...she sees error msg and goes, "O [mom v of shit]  I frecked up his computer!!" and turns it off
<HopeSeekr> thank you all
<HopeSeekr> you are most kind :-)
<lscd> HopeSeekr: yeah, hence the calmness bit; a lot of people, especially the age of mothers of people old enough to be on irc, are like that
<lscd> my mom used to be, but she's gotten a bit better
<lscd> sitting next to them and going through it slowly can help
<lscd> just time and seeing that it's normal, while someone they're confident has some clue of what's going on (whether or not that's actually true ^-^) is around, and going through and explaining, if they're willing to listen, can do a lot
<HopeSeekr> man my grandmother
<HopeSeekr> she was inspired by my mom
<HopeSeekr> she, like my mom, spent almost a decade trying to figure out windows...
<HopeSeekr> they can understand gnome just fine :o
<lscd> eh, my grandmother [the one who uses computers]  has gotten quite decent
<HopeSeekr> my 97 yr-old grandmother loves blogs :o
<gdh> great :))
<HopeSeekr> that's what got my mom started
<HopeSeekr> now my mom uses voip :o
<HopeSeekr> she found she could talk to all my siblings in diverse states/countries for free
<lscd> and my mom's happily transitioned to kde; being able to use a 19" monitor and a dsl connection instead of win98 on a barely-working laptop and dialup is enough that  she likes kde better ;)
<gdh> the best part of voip is when people have no idea they're using it :)
<HopeSeekr> lscd THATS MY DAD!
<lscd> HopeSeekr: your dad is my mom? eep ;)
<HopeSeekr> my dad got so hooked on win98 he uses his decade-old 200mhz to this day :o
<gdh> haha :)
<gdh> where's Springer?
<lscd> HopeSeekr: ahh, i've pretty much convinced my parents to get a mac to replace the (333 mhz) laptop they have atm, as its rtc has died, etc
<pax> if she can't stand windows and likes gnome then she must be a natural. get her some linux books, maybe she'll start coding and attracting older people to ubuntu
<HopeSeekr> pax: AHAHAHAHAH
<HopeSeekr> pax: HAHAHAHAHAAH
<HopeSeekr> tht'at gr8
<HopeSeekr> except she cant type
<HopeSeekr> it took her 1 1/2 hours to type a 175 char mesage :o
<pax> HopeSeekr: gtypist will take care of that in no time :)
<pax> the real risk in teching your grandma linux is for her to own your ass and maybe deny you your pr0n collection 
<lscd> lol
<moparfan90> ooo
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know how options are supposed to be formatted in your mplayer config?
<moparfan90> nope sorry
<lscd> google for example ones
<ralph1> hi all i need some help getting my scanner working. It is part of a HP psc 1315xi all in scanner printer. The usual command that I have used ptal-init setup is not found.
<moparfan90> you people use mplayer... man use xmms thats so myuch better and it looks cooler too.
<moparfan90> gota go
<moparfan90> bye
<lscd> ralph1: are  you using sane, or what?
<ralph1> lscd: I was trying to use xsane and kooka, both see no scanner.
<lscd> ok, what does running sane-find-scanner say?
<ralph1> found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0, product=0x3f11) at libusb:001:004
<ralph1>   # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by
<ralph1>   # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.
<lscd> ok, so it's detected; that's good
<lscd> what does scanimage -L say?
<ralph1> lscd: no scanners identified. I just found a how to for this printer/scanner combo. Let me run through it and test then get back to you. There might be some packages missing. needing install.
<lscd> ralph1: ahh, good luck!
<nmorse> You know, Ubuntu is the first distro I've ever seen recognize a USB HID Joystick or Gamepad when it's plugged in.
<nmorse> That f'ing rocks!
<kalenedrael> cool
<ralph1> lscd: Thanks for your help
<lscd> np; i hope you get it working
<lscd> nmorse: nice
<kalenedrael> ubuntu detected my 1280x800 display and generated a custom mode line for it
<web250> kalenedrael: same here, gave me a 1280*1024...nothing else did, not even knoppix
<kalenedrael> 1280x800 is definitely one of the 'weirder' resolutions
<web250> yup...you running a wide screen monitor, or you just like it weird?
<kalenedrael> widescreen laptop
<web250> very cool...dell 1704FPT  17" lcd here...just got it, its gorgeous
<kalenedrael> not a 17" laptop, i hope
* web250 managed to figure out k7 kernel installation
<web250> no....im a desktop person...custom built
<kalenedrael> ah
<kalenedrael> yeah, i like laptops
<web250> all my buds are getting them for college...im just like "nah, ill pass"
<kalenedrael> laptops are convenient, though
<kalenedrael> and they take up a lot less space than a desktop
<web250> not much can beat my dekstop power wise...and im going linux full out soon, they look at me like im crazy
<kalenedrael> yeah, i suppose
<lscd> hehe.... yeah
<lscd> a lot of people asked me 'why?!'
<kalenedrael> but i have an athlon64 3200+ in this laptop
<kalenedrael> why linux?
<web250> the only major space issue was the monitor...thats why i got lcd
<web250> i have a axp 2500+@3200+ in my desktop
<kalenedrael> ah
<kalenedrael> cool
<kalenedrael> any special cooling?
<web250> it was finally the right time for linux for me...
<fidget> sigh .. i'm stuck with a lowly PIV 1.4 with 128 megs of ram 
<web250> ya...80mm hsf, upgraded northbridge cooling
<kalenedrael> i love linux
<fidget> nothing BUT linux would run on this well =P
<kalenedrael> i have a 166MHz pentium laptop with 32 megs
<web250> ive been using linux since mandrake 8...and now its finally advacned enugh where i can run kubuntu 504 and have everything i need
<kalenedrael> (next to me)
<web250> well...except 1 thing
<fidget> comand line?
<kalenedrael> (it runs windows, since i play starcraft on it)
<fidget> hahh!
<fidget> nice
<web250> gnomad has major problems in K/Ubuntu...so i cant sync my dell dj
<fidget> I haven't played sc in forever 
<fidget> zerg owned ; P
<nmorse> I have Windows for Rome: Total War and The Bard's Tale.
<nmorse> And the Neverwinter Nights toolset.
<kalenedrael> i have windows on this laptop for... dicking around with BIOS settings
<web250> kalenedreal: that laptop isnt that bad...i used a 100mhz 16mb ram, 800mb hdd the other day at work
<fidget> my friend has an old apple ibook with yellow dog on it ..
<fidget> very sweet ..
<web250> windows 95 flew on it.......not
<nmorse> I have 95 on a laptop like that.
<nmorse> And it totally flies on it.
<kalenedrael> i managed to make this laptop non-bootable after trying to modify the bios
<gdh> web250: Don't suppose it was a toshiba satellite 110? :)
<nmorse> Then again, there's nothing on it because it has no network access.
<kalenedrael> apparently HP has some gay restriction on what miniPCI cards can be installed inside
<web250> nmorse: i bet linux with a small windomanager would run better
<nmorse> Probably, web250
<nmorse> But I don't have a way to install it except for the floppy drive.
<fidget> really? I didn't know HP did that...
<web250> gdh: nope, it was a NEC actually
<nmorse> And a whole distro on a floppy isn't easy.
<gdh> web250: K =)
<web250> i didnt even know that NEC made laptops..heheh
<kalenedrael> haha, like every company makes laptops now
<nmorse> I think mine's an old Dell.
<nmorse> And my new one's an eMachines.
<nmorse> I have too many old Dell computers.
<nmorse> And only one of them runs well.
<web250> i have one sitting next to me, dead on the floor
<kalenedrael> dell >.<
<nmorse> And old dual proc PPro server with 128MB RAM and a crapload of HDD's.
<web250> its a customers...it died in my hands
<kalenedrael> i hate dells
<nmorse> s/And/An/
<gdh> and really what is this laptop / notebook thing? all manufr.s refer to them as notebooks.. which is really a more appropriate name for a PDA...
* web250 slaps dell
<nmorse> Their PowerEdge servers work fine for years.
<kalenedrael> though i have one reason not to, which is that dell laptops do not have that gay restriction that HP, IBM and toshiba do
<web250> notebook is appropriate for a pad of paper maybe
<nmorse> Everything else though is that it is crap.
<ubuntu> IBM OpenPower rocks!
<nmorse> That sentence made no sense.
<kalenedrael> ibm openpower?
<ubuntu> check it out
<kalenedrael> well, what really pisses me off is that i bought a minipci wifi card and it won't work in this laptop
<web250> y not?
<kalenedrael> refuses to start
<nmorse> Is it just me or is the topic today especially large?
<kalenedrael> says it's 'unsupported'
<kalenedrael> bullshit, it will work fine if only the laptop will boot
<web250> nmorse: topic is regarding the KDE 3.4.2 release
<web250> thats why it is so big
<kalenedrael> the bios is set to only allow certain cards
<gdh> nmorse: I wonder how much work it would be to set up http://topic.irc.kubuntu.org/ ?
<web250> i hate that they need proprietary stuff...liek ram too
<kalenedrael> and guess what? those certain cards are made by HP
<nmorse> Dell proprietary RAM sucks.
<kalenedrael> proprietary ram?
<kalenedrael> yuck
<nmorse> And SO-DIMMS normally aren't proprietary.
<web250> it needs to be "coded" from the manufacturer
<kalenedrael> that's stupid
<kalenedrael> don't buy a dell, then
<web250> so basically, instead of paying $40 for 512mb of regular stuff, you have to pay $60 for 512mb of "Dell" memory
<nmorse> The ones in my Dell Poweredge just have the slots to keep you from putting it in wrong shifted slightly.
<web250> even if you buy it from Corsair/Kingston/etc...its more $$
<nmorse> $30 for 128MB for my Server.
<gdh> I've seen HP's that cry if you install non-dell memory (BIOS cries about lack of support) but the machine still runs...
<kalenedrael> non-dell memory?
<nmorse> You physically can't install non-Dell memory in Dell servers much of the time.
<web250> BIOS can cry all it wants...like my backup PC which BIOS says Hdd is going to fail
<gdh> andt he servers just tend to ship with ECC memory (a good thing! :)
<nmorse> Without filing the RAM down at least.
<fidget> how does one get a list of channels on a server?
* web250 hands nmorse a metal file
<fidget> in irc ..
<web250> what program
<fidget> konversation
<nmorse> But the machine hasn't died despite the huge amount of time it's been running constantly for.
<web250> no idea...i use xchat
<fidget> ah ... how would you do it in xchat
<gdh> fidget: just /list should do it
<nmorse> Stupid thing was a database server for a greeting card company for ten years and I've used it for almost 3 now.
<fidget> ah ... nope ... 
<gdh> F5 then ?
<gdh> (from Window -> Channel list for freenode)
<nmorse> I love the /list response.
<kalenedrael> /list should work, really :P otherwise you have a somewhat bad irc client
<nmorse> Server load is temporarily too heavy, try again later?
<kalenedrael> btw don't do /list in freenode
<kalenedrael> fills screen with random crap
<kalenedrael> well, list of channels
<kalenedrael> but still...
<fidget> hah .... 
<gdh> :)
<fidget> ahh F5 works
<fidget> much thanks 
<gdh> fidget: It's right there in the menus :)
<web250> f5...the magical refresh key
<fidget> eh .. sorry x.x i'm new to irc ... can you tell
<nmorse> That's a lot of channels
<web250> i wonder who invented function keys....and why M$ put a gay ass F-lock on my keyboard
<gdh> try EFnet :)
<fidget> dude!
<nmorse> The F-lock key is there so you can do things that aren't supported without extra software
<nmorse> Like one-key copy and paste
<nmorse> I prefer X11's highlight and middle click
<web250> eghhh...i still have to configure my keyboard to work in linux...
<nmorse> What keyboard is it?
<web250> microsoft multimedia keyboard
<nmorse> Most microsoft keyboards work with lineakd.
<nmorse> I have that exact one actually.
<web250> i used xev to find the keycodes...i just need to edit the file now... i forget which one
<nmorse> Just use lineak buddy
<nmorse> apt-cache search lineak
<nmorse> And be aware that the My Documents, My Pictures, and My Whatever keys all use the same keycode
<web250> k...ran that
<web250> whatd i do now
<web250> install lineakd?
<web250> Linux support for Easy Access and Internet Keyboards
<nmorse> sudo apt-get install lineakd lineakd-kdeplugins
<nmorse> Then go to lineak.sf.net and download the klineakconfig deb.
<nmorse> klineakconfig makes this whole process way easier.
<web250> klineakconfig only had rpms etc...lineakconfig has a deb, get that?
<ralph1> lscd_: Got the printer/scanner working using the hplip stuff following the howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HpPscHpPhotosmartSeriesAllInOnePrinters.
<lscd_> ralph1: ahh, good to know
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a183/teeto/jumping_cats39.jpg
<ralph1> lscd_: I am glad to. Just wished kunbuntu would have loaded the right modules and configured the printer and scanner in the first place. But now the less KUBUNTU ROCKS
<lscd_> ralph1: eh, well, it should keep getting better 
<lscd_> for the distros i'm used to, i'd recommend filing a wish bug on the bugzilla, but i'm not familiar with ubuntu and its procedures yet
<ralph1> lscd_: That is what I have done in the past and will do with this.
<esac_> i am installing kubuntu and it has been sitting at "Testing network repository" for an hour now, any ideas ?
<ray_> are there drivers out there for keyboards?
<ray_> esac_: yeah.......is your connection good?
<esac_> ray_: i have no connection :)
<ray_> how do i enable special keys on my keyboard?
<esac_> you in kde ?
<ray_> yuup
<ray_> yup
<esac_> is the right keyboard type selected under kde control center->hardware->keyboard
<ray_> umm hol on
<lscd_> ray_: i generally do it in the X11 config - it's nice in case anyone uses something non-kde, but wants the same keymap (but if that's a non-issue, using the kde control center is fine)
<ray_> i cAnt find anything in kcontrol
<ray_> umm hol on
<ray_> i cAnt find anything in kcontrol
<ray_> whoa
<ray_> i found something
<esac_> ?
<esac_> :)
<ray_> hmmm
<NoHope> hey, do you know how to get qmake from apt-get?
<transgress> qt3-dev-tools maybe?
<courtknee> hey all
<courtknee> love this distro;  everything works on my machine on the first install!! no mod whatso ever!
<ray_> kde 3.4.2 is great
<courtknee> sure is
<ray_> how do i install a new kdm theme?
<courtknee> in ubuntu it seems to have a clearer fonts by default
<chavo> ray_ most kdm themes have installation instructions on the kde-look page
<lscd_> how's it better than 3.4.1?
<ray_> chavo: yeah i looked........the instructions tell me to put things in folders and files that dont exist
<chavo> hmm
<ray_> chavo: and the text file they wanted me to edit wasn't there?
<chavo> I've only installed one here nad can't remeber exactly what I did
<ray_> WAIT
<chavo> ray_, http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=40
<ray_> chavo: yes i know.....look for those files and folders
<chavo> ray_ hold on a sec
<chavo> you may have to creat hte folders like ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm
<ray_> i tried
<flugh> heya #kubuntu. nice layout on the live dvd. good work for all involved
<ztonzy> morning -_-
<ztonzy> btw
<ztonzy> where's the midsum for the new live cd (for test) ?
<ztonzy> no one awake ?
* ztonzy pokes the channel
<necrogami> hello
<hussam> where can I get debs for libfox-dev 1.4 ( hoary has 1.0 and breezy has 1.2 )? anybody?
<necrogami> im trying to install GAIM anyone know a dpkg for it?
<milksteak> gaim should be in apt
<necrogami> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<necrogami>   gaim: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0) but it is not installable
<necrogami>         Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.6.0) but it is not installable
<necrogami> its actaully got 4 dependances and wont install
<necrogami> Just downloaded and Burned Kubuntu From the website did a Mirror Install 
<ztonzy> wow...finally some people
<ztonzy> been waiting an hour :)
<necrogami> heh
<necrogami> ok Curious
<necrogami> anyone here?
<insanekane> atk 1.9 i believe is in breezy ... iirc
<hussam> anyone knows where I can get libfox-dev 1.4? hoary das 1.0 and breezy has 1.2
<ztonzy> so...third time I burned the new live cd and now with the midsum...I hope it works this time
<ztonzy> hussam: sorry , no
<mabu> Is this a known problem?
<mabu> Alt+F2 gg: something
<hussam> ztonzy: oh
<mabu> and konqueror windows starts flashing and it's hard to turn it off
<ztonzy> I tried burned with speed 4x, 6x and 10x and last time by auto , which was 10x
<caravena> Hi!!!
<caravena> testing kubuntu, excelent!!!
<ztonzy> caravena: indeed it is
<caravena> testing 3.4.2...
<necrogami> Does Ubuntu have an Active Package Directory?? Active package Directory as in the Same as http://www.us.debian.org/distrib/packages
<Wizzard> hi ppl, where can I get glibc_2.3.4?
<Poromies> necrogami: yes, packages.ubuntu-linux.org or something like that
<Poromies> packages.ubuntu.com
<necrogami> Thank you Very Much
<ValheruLord> can i take screenshots on console?
<ValheruLord> in ctrl-alt-f1
<ValheruLord> ??
<csenger> hi
<buz> guys, where did the oo2 debs live again?
<buz> http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m121/Build-3/
<nikkia> buz, just build it from source, it only takes a day or two :P
<nikkia> (call me old fashioned, but there is something wrong when an office app takes longer to compile than KDE+X combined)
<nikkia> ValheruLord: yes, there is :)
<hussam> buz: I'm using the en-us deb from http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m121/Build-3/  they are running great.
<nikkia> ValheruLord: use screen, then hit ctrl-a h, and it dumps a 'hardcopy' (a screenshot of your console essentially)
<ValheruLord> ok thanks
<nikkia> ValheruLord: it won't work with SVGAlib stuff, but thats probably not what you wanted anyway
<nikkia> there are also a few situations where it might not work because of the way screen works
<ValheruLord> wait i installed screen
<ValheruLord> now i will try
<buz> hussam: just downloaded those
<buz> too bad they dont have those in a rep
<jpatrick> don't have what?
<buz> oo2 debs
<jpatrick> there are
<buz> ooooold ones
<jpatrick> oh
<jpatrick> I want them to update the superkaramba verison
<jpatrick> :)
* znh has quit (404)
<znh> xD
<Aapzak> good morning room
<Aapzak> allright, you're all still having breakfast then? :)
<Aapzak> I wanted some advise on wifi. It seems there are some chipsets which are supported by both linux and freebsd pretty well, anyone know about those?
<jpatrick> Mine works fine
<Aapzak> which is a ??
<jpatrick> Let me look
<Aapzak> you should be able to see that in dmesg or /var/log/messages
<Aapzak> I just don't succeed in building a good driver for my card, an acx 111. It works without WEP, so at the moment I use someones (dunno who) access point. But monday I'll be getting my own and I don't want everyone on my LAN
<Aapzak> so I need some kind of encryption and I can't build a proper driver
<jpatrick> well this is my card:
<jpatrick> I'll PM it
<kay> hello
<jpatrick> hi
<kay> Aapzak: Use wpasupplicant
<kay> That is a user space implementation of encryption
<kay> I use it with my Centrino and it is great. It knows most cards I believe...
<kay> The driver itself need not know WPA and so on, wpasupplicant does
<kay> Works on Linux, BSDs and possibly others
<kay> I can also recommend ifplugd from universe
<kay> It brings the interface up and down depending on link or not
<kay> That means, no wireless -> no route attempt -> no timeout, immediate failure
<Aapzak> that sounds good
<kay> It works perfect
<kay> I have LAN, USB network, WLAN and VLAN with it
<kay> Of course, the VLAN is connected manually
<Aapzak> thats a lot
<kay> I plug in something and it is used. It even adds and removes DNS server
<kay> Use resolveconf package for that
<Aapzak> is it hard to config?
<kay> I didn't find it so
<kay> wpasupplicant has good docs and examples
<kay> I have WPA with pass phrase, that was a few lines only
<kay> For resolveconf you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces and read man interfaces
<kay> So you know what to add to the interfaces
<Aapzak> allright
<kay> For ifplugd, all you need to do, is to not "auto eth0" e.g.
<Aapzak> sounds like a reasonable solution
<kay> And tell ifplugd to deal with it
<kay> I find it perfect
<kay> I believe, wpa supplicant can even connect to multiple WLANs
<kay> I don't use that though so far, only at home
<Aapzak> yeah, but my driver for acx 111 is not perfect, just a half hour ago my wifi hang
<Aapzak> stupid linksys with acx111 
<kay> For the desktop I checked before and bought one recommended by tuxhardware.de
<kay> Oh, I had linksys too, which one do you have?
<Aapzak> thats a texas instruments chip, they don't support anything but windows and do not coorporate with OSS driver dev-ers
<kay> If you can get open mode to work, that will be good enough, provided wpa supplicant supports it
<kay> I can check... wait
<Aapzak> lemme check, its pcmcia anyway
<Aapzak> wpc54g-eu
<malte> kaffeine crashes when trying to add stuff to the playlist while playing a movie. what's up with that?
<Aapzak> dunno malte 
<kay> Can you use ndiswrapper, Aapzak ?
<Aapzak> I never tried
<kay> malte: I think kaffeine in Hoary is broken
<Aapzak> kay, will that solve all my problems?
<kay> Dunno, but then you use the windows driver
<kay> In a nutshell, there is a wrapper that will use the Windows driver to do the work for the linux kernel
<Aapzak> true, I never tried it because I don't want to use windows stuff :)
<kay> Well... wpa supplicant does not support acx at least not in the README
<kay> And it received a lot
<kay> I am on Breezy though
<Aapzak> yeah, thought so :)
<Aapzak> I just pulled your version 3 seconds ago :)
<kay> In theory, things can work out greatly
<kay> That I saw :p
<kay> I must admit, I wouldn't know what it answers
<malte> kay: is there a way to get a working kaffeine?
<Aapzak> I know, I tried it on myself, saw the request, but not the answer
<Aapzak> [CTCP]  Received CTCP-VERSION reply from kay: Konversation 0.18 Build 3016 (C) 2002-2005 by the Konversation team
<kay> I think I am using it now without problems since 3.4.1 update from Kubuntu
<Aapzak> I'm using 0.16, 
<kay> That's Hoary, true?
<Aapzak> hoary
<Aapzak> true
<kay> So, give it a go, Aapzak, it may all work out perfectly :p
<Aapzak> ndis?
<Aapzak> or the software solution?
<Aapzak> I'm thinking about another pcmcia card
<kay> best idea perhaps
<Aapzak> a linux/bsd friendly no hassle pcmcia card
<kay> if you can still return, do so
<Aapzak> I'll sell thisone
<kay> i had all trouble with my linksys router
<Aapzak> take my loss
<kay> check ralink
<Aapzak> ralink?
<kay> they have GPL driver
<Aapzak> kewl
<kay> Chipset
<Aapzak> sitecom uses that
<kay> I have it in my desktop, was cheap and has really free driver
<kay> works on amd64 with no prob
<kay> Their driver does WPA-PSK without help
<Aapzak> and it supports everything you expect from wifi?
<Aapzak> ok
<kay> or, eh, the community version I use do
<Aapzak> does it work with windows? :)
<kay> There is a company driver and one on Sourceforge...
<Aapzak> lol
<kay> yes, it does
<Aapzak> my GF is not ready for Linux yet
<kay> My wife is on Linux for years now :)
<Aapzak> I'm working on it, 
<kay> And she expresses dismay when I booted Windows for gaming
<Aapzak> but since we don't pay for windows anyway, she sees no reason for trying something else
<Aapzak> lol
<kay> I too, we now finally have our product on it migrated too
<kay> I own a Win2000 still
<Aapzak> ah, WinXP here, for gaming only
<buz> Aapzak: explain here that you'll have more time for her if you dont need to constantly virus proof windows ;)
<kay> And at work, I sometimes get interrupted and must boot my machine into Windows
<Aapzak> lol
<kay> So they can do some maintenance to an unused system
<buz> mhh i dont even have a windows booting machine anymore
<kay> Hell, they even upgraded to Office 2003 lately
<buz> i have a partition on a drive with a very old win2k install but its not even connected to the ide cable ;)
<Aapzak> a year ago we had sasser on our network, noone could work but me, everyone was outside in the sun, so it's nice to have Windows on your machine
<kay> i like a game every few months
<kay> then i boot more into it
<kay> lol Aapzak 
<kay> The irony is, we are all developing Unix products
<kay> But
<buz> i've been developping unix stuff on 2k for a loong time
<kay> The people responsible for infrastructure swear on Windows
<Aapzak> thats just not right kay, thats just not right
<kay> Well, yeah... about 5 times a day, I get messages about what is being rebooted and when
<buz> is there anything like vmware but open source?
<buz> qemu it aint
<buz> winwoes ist job security for the it staff
<kay> Well, Xen is a subset of it
<buz> xen doesnt run win
<kay> There is something, bochs
<buz> qemu is too slow
<buz> that one's even slower
<buz> oh wait new qemu version
<buz> maybe it'sfast enough now ;)
<kay> Well... why do you need something for win, you said you had no bootable win?
<buz> every once in a while i should look at stuff with IE
<buz> i know i could hack around with wine but that's a pain
<buz> and crossover is $$$
<kay> hm... web pages?
<buz> yeah
<buz> i develop against firefox
<kay> We have a terminal server for people
<buz> but i need to see the massacre in ie every once in a while
<Aapzak> kay, do you have the ralink rt2500 chip?
<kay> yes, exactly, Aapzak 
<Aapzak> prolly the best there is
<kay> Works great.
<kay> I would say so, the hardware was also cheap :p
<Aapzak> lots of people suggest atheros
<Aapzak> but ralink supports GPL driver development, while atheros is opposed to it
<kay> I was constrained by needing PCI card
<kay> Oh, well, then it's clear I hope :p
<Aapzak> crystal
<Aapzak> tnx
<kay> hm?
<Aapzak> cdrystal clear
<kay> ah, crystal clear :)
<kay> Centrino is also ok, but they use firmware.
<kay> No firmware with ralink
<Aapzak> centrino amazed me. everything just works out of the box
<Aapzak> if I was to buy a laptop today, I would certainly buy a centrino
<Aapzak> ralink uses no firmware? odd
<Aapzak> kay, the rt2500, does it use a seperate driver, or is there allready a kernel driver?
<ztonzy> hmm why does Flash slow down Konqueror ?
<ztonzy> it really sloooooooooows it down
<ztonzy> is there a pre-version of konqueror with adblock in it , yet ?
<Aapzak> I find konqueror lacking in a lot of areas, I still use it, but there is a lot to be improved
<heulSuSE> Hi!
<insanekane> ok ... ive run out of disk space on my linux partition ... i have a free partition though. Is there some way I can *extend* my kubuntu partition to "swallow" this new partition ? I do not want to use the free partition seperately by mounting on some mount point, rather I would like the additional space to be used by Kubuntu partition. I've heard this can be done by LVM/EVM ?? anyone know a safe way to do this ?
<insanekane> nikkia: ^^ ??
<heulSuSE> I updated to kde 3.4.2 and now my sound doesn't work any more. Just one speaker of my 5.1 soundsystem is playing. I have a creative live! 5.1. I don't know where to start with the troubleshooting. 
<insanekane> heulSuSE: tried the KMix ?
<heulSuSE> insanekane: Yes, and i tried alsamixer. 
<heulSuSE> Bevor the update i managed the loudness with the master ruler, but know there ist no reaction.
<necrogami> newest version already installed
<necrogami> how do i start the services?
<needlz> hi. can someone tell me how to change the keyboard layout in kubuntu? i have version 5.04 and my desktop is enlightenment. im trying to change it from us to german
<insanekane> needlz: System->Settings->Regional&Accessibility->Keyboard Layouts
<needlz> thats with kde, right?
<insanekane> yes
<insanekane> needlz: with a console, you can do kcontrol, to get control centre
<needlz> ah ok
<needlz> thx
<needlz> setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout de_CH -variant basic
<needlz> :D
<needlz> thank you, it worked
<nikkia> insanekane: won't change englightenment
<nikkia> he needs to change the keyboard layout Xorg is using
<needlz> mh
<needlz> and how can i do that? :)
<insanekane> needlz: using setxkbmap
<needlz> ive read something about x86conf or something like that
<needlz> ah ok
<insanekane> xkb -> XOrg keyboard system
<nikkia> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf change/add the 'Option   "XkbLayout" "..."' line
<nikkia> ... should be 'de' i imagine
<needlz> de_ch
<needlz> (swiss german) :)
<insanekane> :)
<nikkia> needlz: ok, try that, but it might not be right
<needlz> ok done
<insanekane> nikkia: u can check if ur map exists, at /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc
<needlz> thanks for your help
<needlz> !
<ubotu> needlz: I don't know
<needlz> (k)ubuntu is a pretty nice distro
<nikkia> de_CH apparently
<nikkia> needlz: you might also need to change/add 'Option "XkbModel" "pc104"' but i think thats the default
<needlz> i dont know which xkb model i have
<needlz> :/
<nikkia> needlz: i don't think it matters, tbh
<needlz> ive a thinkpad laptop
<nikkia> i'm using a 105 key keyboard, and Xorg is set to 104 with no bad effects
<needlz> but its working right now
<nikkia> and all my keys work so ...
<needlz> :)
<nikkia> i think the real reason for the XkbModel is for non-PC layouts like ANSI/ASCII
<needlz> do you have enlightenment?
<nikkia> me?
<needlz> yes
<nikkia> no, i haven't used E since about E15 or so
<needlz> ah ok
<nikkia> 1999ish, at a guess
<nikkia> actually, thats not true
<needlz> mh?
<nikkia> i did run it about a year ago for a few minutes, to see if it offered anything better, but was instantly put off by the really badly designed virtual screen system
<nikkia> that makes it near impossible to work the way i do
<needlz> well i used e16 a few years ago and now e17...and i like both :)
<needlz> i havent touched a linux system since 2001..heh
<TestMAD> isnt e17 just a shell tho? not a full blown windowsmanager?
<needlz> its a full blown windowsmanager :)
<needlz> get-e.org
<TestMAD> ive been looking into enlightenment cus im a LS themer..and from what i understand..its the closest thing to that.
<TestMAD> just not sure if i wanna mess with it.
<paines> hi
<TestMAD> hi
<Aapzak> bye guys, have a nice day!
<moparfan90> hello
<apokryphos> hi moparfan90 :)
<moparfan90> hello
<moparfan90> i think i like kde a little better the gnome
<apokryphos> moparfan90: cool. Me too =)
<moparfan90> is there a way to make the login kde and not gnome and not mess it up again?
<apokryphos> moparfan90: did you update to kde 3.4.2?
<moparfan90> no
<apokryphos> I gave you the link...
<moparfan90> i forgot what to do so i gave up
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> well, kde342 is at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<apokryphos> instructions are there, too. Just add one of the repositories. If you need help with that LMK
<moparfan90> whats better about that and kde 3.4??
<apokryphos> 3.4.2 has a lot of bug fixes
<moparfan90> how do i get the list thing     sudo apt-get ...
<moparfan90> ?
<apokryphos> Nope. You will first have to add that source to your sources.list -- apt uses that to know where to check for packages.
<moparfan90> how do i open the source list?
<apokryphos> It's located in /etc/apt -- you will need root permissions to edit it. So, alt+f2 -> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> Note that there are different lines there, each of which signifies a repository. The "#" serves to comment-out a line; so when you sudo apt-get update, it doesn't check those ones
<tech> tech@tech:/etc$ cat environment
<tech> LANGUAGE="en"
<tech> LANG="en_US.ISO-8859-15"
<tech> CHARSET="ISO-8859-15"
<tech> is this the correct way to set my charset?
<Almindor> why are not cdroms set to udma?
<Almindor> *not set to
<Almindor> and how do I set them permanently?
<carsten> Moin moin. Could please somebody tell me what /usr/bin/kdm is? Is that a script or the kdm-binary?
<paines> carsten: file /usr/bin/kdm
<paines> give you info about the file
<paines> and you see it is a binary
<Almindor> anyone?
<Almindor> I can set it to udma via hdparm but that's a one timer
<paines> Almindor: there is /etc/hdparm.conf
<paines> will set the hdparm parameters during each boot
<Almindor> there's still alot of work for the linux config usability :)
<carsten> paines, I know what *my* system has. I need to know what the regular kubuntu has :)
<paines> carsten: achso
<paines> carsten: well, it is a binary
<carsten> ok, and not a softlink?
<paines> s -sal /usr/bin/kdm
<paines> 144 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 139880 2005-06-26 00:57 /usr/bin/kdm
<carsten> ok, looks like what KDE provides
<carsten> mine is 148579 big, but it selfcompiled (kde-3.5-branch)
<buz> kubuntu kde 3.4.2
<buz> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 119864 2005-07-26 15:41 /usr/bin/kdm
<paines> well mine is a 64bit kubuntu
<buz> that one would naturally be bigger
<paines> yep
<carsten> I removed all kde-packages and self-compiled KDE. Now kdm does not longer work. Thus I need to know how the packages do it. 
<paines> sadly, there are no kubuntu amd64 kde 3.4.2 packages at the moment
<paines> and I am too lazy to compile it
<buz> lol
<buz> one reason why i'm not on 64bit
<buz> of course the other being that currently my athlon64 is broken
<paines> buz, yeah amd64 isn't getting the "right" attention which it should, imho
<buz> and i think i'll just replace it with a sempron
<buz> it'll do
<buz> sempron plus board will cost me less than a new venice
<buz> and be only marginally slower i'd say
<paines> carsten: just kdm does not work or kde in general
* necrogami pets his Opteron 275
<buz> any sempron owners around?
<necrogami> <---
<buz> which one?
<necrogami> 2500+ AMD Semperon here
<buz> that is socketa right?
<necrogami> yep
<buz> i'm more interested in the 2600+ socket754 variety ;)
<buz> socketa i got enough machines
<paines> buz: well, i bought the amd64 a few weeks back. there are some cool packages missing, like wine, flash etc. but most stuff is there, and i think it is just a matter of ime until everything is supported
<necrogami> Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe Motherboard
<buz> but cooling socketa is real pain
<necrogami> Cooling Socket a a pain!??1
<buz> sure
<necrogami> what temp does your chip run
<buz> silently cooling i mean ;)
<necrogami> im almost positive mine'e cooler
<necrogami> quitely
<buz> my athlon was passively cooled most of the day
<paines> mine 35 degree clesius
<necrogami> last time i checked
<buz> mine about 40 passive ;)
<necrogami> this semperon ran @ 28 deg C
<buz> 50 under load
<buz> with just one slow 120mm fan in the back
<necrogami> right now its running like 40 deg C w/ active cooling
<buz> where slow is 600rpm
<necrogami> well 
<necrogami> for me this is quiet
<paines> 600 rpm ?
<buz> well my current backup machine is far from quiet
<necrogami> i just disaseembled my 5x 120mm case
<buz> it's got the original box cooler inside
<paines> i have 35 degrees cesisu with 4600 rpm
<buz> for lack of space for anything better
<necrogami> im moding it more :heh:
<buz> what measly fan was that???
<buz> 60mm???
<necrogami> my chip sink has 2x 120mm Asus Fans on it
<necrogami> :-D
<necrogami> when i get it hooked back up il hafta take pics of my heatsink
<buz> crazy
<necrogami> yea
<buz> what heatsink?
<necrogami> but running @ 28deg under 100% load
<necrogami> CNC Made
<buz> truly crazy then
<necrogami> VShaped
<necrogami> 2x 120MM Fans
<buz> i had this baby http://thermaltake.com/coolers/4in1heatpipe/cl-p0071SonicTower/cl-p0071.htm on my a64
<necrogami> TT 
<necrogami> nice 
<necrogami> i repsect TT
<buz> i generally dont
<necrogami> O.o
<buz> it's about the only good cooler in years
<buz> i would have gotten the titan vanessa but it wasnt on stock
<necrogami> almost all my fans are tt
<buz> tt fans are crap
<buz> for the most part
<necrogami> compared to?
<buz> occasionally, they'll sell a few good ones
<buz> well my reference are yate loon d12sl
<buz> didnt find anything that beat them so far
<necrogami> all my 120 case fans are Radoshack made :-D
<necrogami> 92CFM each
<necrogami> my case at full operational flows about 400 CFM
<buz> you wearing earplugs beside it???
<necrogami> na
<necrogami> its in a room by its self
<necrogami> w/ my 40U Server Cage
<necrogami> Lots of noise in that room
<necrogami> 4x 24 Port Nortel Switch's
<necrogami> 15x 2U Rack Servers
<necrogami> 1 APC Battery Backup
<moparfan90> thats all in yourhouse?
<necrogami> yep
<necrogami> downstairs :)
<moparfan90> what conecction do you have?
<necrogami> 6Mbit
<moparfan90> oo
<Ahmuck> that heatsink is wicked
<necrogami> ty
<necrogami> i do Graphics Development
<moparfan90> oo
<necrogami> The Rack Servers are a rendering farm
<moparfan90> for what?
<necrogami> myself at the moment
<moparfan90> oo
<necrogami> still in college working on a mmorpg
<moparfan90> you must have sent alo of money on all that
<necrogami> yep
<necrogami> ive owned a programming company since 1995
<moparfan90> whats the name?
<necrogami> Phoenix Edge Network
<moparfan90> do you have a sitye?
<moparfan90> website
<necrogami> and im a Partner in 3M Tech Group
<necrogami> at the moment ... no
<moparfan90> oo
<necrogami> working on getting my hosting servers back online
<necrogami> Issue's w/ Coloc
<moparfan90> whats coloc?
<necrogami> Server Co-Location
<moparfan90> oo
<buz> i've come to the conclusion that issues with colo are "normal"
<necrogami> buz .. yes
<buz> they all invariably fuck up. some sooner, good ones later
<necrogami> but when they refuse to turn of custdity or hook up servers for almost 2 months ~.~ iratates me
<buz> last sunday the core router in our colo broke
<moparfan90> so then get a ifferent program hats better
<buz> havent had THAT bad experiences so far
<necrogami> yea
<necrogami> my colo ive got 4 Racks
<necrogami> and the wanted to fuck me over
<necrogami> i told them il go somewhere else
<buz> wtf do you do with 4 racks???
<necrogami> host data Cluster cage
<necrogami> i used to own  Chicagoland ISP
<necrogami> a Chicagoland isp
<moparfan90> are you rich?
<necrogami> used to be
<necrogami> kinda dwindled away
<moparfan90> not any more.. why not
<gdh> hookers + cocaine :)
<necrogami> this that .. all kinds of things
<necrogami> lol
<necrogami> something like that
<necrogami> $3k/month on the Co-Location
<moparfan90> :0
<moparfan90> wow. thats alot
<necrogami> na
<necrogami> thats cheap
<gdh> for enough space to run an ISP + bandwidth, that's cheap :)
<necrogami> na
<necrogami> thats not my isp bw
<necrogami> lol
<buz> 3k? that's cheap
<necrogami> i had 2 Wireless Tower Connections @ 73gbps each
<necrogami> i know
<necrogami> but 2 month hold on my servers
<necrogami> ... i left them
<necrogami>   $2900 /month $0 setup fee!/Rack @ hostdime.com
<moparfan90> necrogami, you have AIM or ICQ??
<necrogami> necrogamilord aim
<buz> i would have sued them
<necrogami> meh
<necrogami> they gave them back .. right before i did ..
<buz> in fact very nearly sued a colo once
<necrogami> so i didnt care i had my servers back
<buz> those fucking morons unplugged two our of most important machines
<necrogami> oh nice
<buz> supposedly we were hosting pr0n they claimed
<necrogami> uh
<necrogami> every co-loc ive ever dealt w/ as long as its not illegal they dont care
<buz> never mind that one of the machine was MTA, the other dns
<buz> well the deal was unlimited traffic but no pr0n
<necrogami> meh 
<necrogami> lmfao
<buz> whatever, there wasn't a single image on either server
<buz> two more hours of downtime and they would have had their handed their asses in court
<necrogami> lol
<buz> if i had the time, i'd still have sued them
<buz> ah never mind
<necrogami> lol
<buz> one more company on my black list
<necrogami>  lol i hear that one
<_martin> Anyone else find that the Control Panel entry on the menu disappers when updating to 3.4.2?
<necrogami> whats the command for traceroute on kubuntu .. lmfao
<necrogami> im so damned used to work i forget the command at home
<buz> apt-get install traceroute
<martinjh99> erm traceroute ?
<necrogami> yea .... i guess that does help
<necrogami> if its installed.. lol
<necrogami> um yuck
<necrogami> 1 * * *
<necrogami> 2 * * *
<necrogami> 3 * * *
<necrogami> 4 * * *
<moparfan90> 5***
<necrogami> ~.~ yuck .. its broke...
<necrogami> blah 
<necrogami> firewall
<martinjh99> Riddell> Should the control panel still be on the menu on 3.4.2?  Not on mine... ;)
<JakubS> necrogami: mtr is better anyway
<buz> mtr seems slightly evil to me
<buz> its bound to create a shit load of traffic
<moparfan90> is anyone into game development here?
<Riddell> moparfan90: install kde-systemsettings
<moparfan90> why?
<Riddell> moparfan90: sorry, that was to martinjh99 but he's gone
<moparfan90> oo
<moparfan90> is anyone into game development here?
<nikkia> moparfan90: yes
<moparfan90> nikkia, i am making a mod on hl2 you want in
<nikkia> ah, no, i have a job that takes all my time :P
<moparfan90> oo
<nikkia> literally, most days :/
<moparfan90> oo.
<moparfan90> that suck
<buz> i thought you spent half of the day wondering what to do at your job
<buz> or did you get a new one
<nikkia> buz, eh?
<buz> maybe it was someone else then
<nikkia> i imagine so
<nikkia> buz, me, i've been on crunch time since christmas
<nikkia> i'm on holiday this week, and i'm still expected to do work
<buz> that suuuucks
<buz> yet you're on icq ;9
<buz> irc
<buz> even
<nikkia> buz, i'm always on irc
<nikkia> buz, and i'm not working 'right now', i should be, but screw em
<buz> well idling!=chatting ;)
<nikkia> buz, even when i'm chatting, there is enough time spent waiting for compiling/loading to chat anyway
<nikkia> erm, even when i'm working...
<znh> hm.. I'd like to configure a proxy server for apt-get.. manpage doesn't help me out :-(
<gdh> at work I'm sysadmin, and I happily chat on IRC. perks of the job, etc.
<znh> don't tell me you guys don't know :(
<gdh> znh: try man apt.conf
<znh> gdh: ok!
<gdh> (it's mentioned as a reference at the bottom of 'man apt-get')
<znh> gdh: there does not exist a apt.conf
<apokryphos> znh: man apt.conf gives you nothing?
<znh> apokryphos: oh yes it does, I see.. stupid me :-) thanks
<gdh> znh: then something is very wrong with your system :)
<gdh> ah, cool :)
<znh> is there a search function for man?
<gdh> sure , "/"
<znh> awesome
<`Nomad> apropos
<gdh> case-sensitive
<znh> http::Proxy::<host>
<`Nomad> apropos is case insensitive
<znh> I added http::Proxy::192.168.2.100:4001 to /etc/apt/apt.conf - but it results with:E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf:2: Extra junk at end of file
<znh> will use apt-setup instead
<apokryphos> nikkia: no modem yet? :|
<AberMatt> can some one point me to the location of apt.conf? all I can find so far is /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/, but no file
<AberMatt> :D nvm, google has provided the goods again
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, no modem yet
<apokryphos> nikkia: is your connection up? Phone line?
<nikkia> apokryphos: and bulldog's page says 'there is a problem with your service, we apologise for the lack of telephone and dsl services, we will contact you within 24 hours to provide an update'
<nikkia> apokryphos: yet, phone works perfectly *shrug*
<apokryphos> nikkia: and it's on Bulldog?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i assume so...
<nikkia> apokryphos: i had no caller id on BT, i do have caller id
<nikkia> apokryphos: which suggests it has been switched to bulldog
<apokryphos> you can just type 1571 can't you? Bulldog doesn't use that
<nikkia> what's that do ?
<apokryphos> On BT it's to hear your messages
<nikkia> turn your phone into a lousy disk drive ? :)
<apokryphos> Phone doesn't store them; they do.
<apokryphos> afaik
<nikkia> apokryphos: hmm, i get 'please enter your phone number then press the hash key'
<nikkia> apokryphos: you missed the joke, clearly
<apokryphos> that's it? No identifier :|
<nikkia> 1571 == lousy commodore drive, an upgrade to the even lousier 1541 :P
<apokryphos> haha, yesyes
<nikkia> apokryphos: can YOU try dialling 1571 and tell me what you get on bulldog ?
<apokryphos> It's a shame they haven't said the modem yet -- you should phone them. It's free, I believe.
<apokryphos> yeah, one sec.
<Ahmuck> someone needs to move the download icons to the top of the news, and the new under it.  i use 800x600 and have spent time looking for the download link which i would have supposed to be closer to the top.  it is confusing to have it clear down at the bottom
<apokryphos> nikkia: Ok, I can't ;-). Sister's on the phone.
<nikkia> apokryphos: bulldog DO have a voicemail on 1571
<apokryphos> oh :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: so it could be bulldog's voicemail i'm getting to
<nikkia> its 1/mo tho
<nikkia> oh, wait, no it isn't
<nikkia> 'this service is free to @ctive members'
<apokryphos> That's Bulldog
<nikkia> its bulldog
<nikkia> the voice on 1471 is different, as is the text spoken
<apokryphos> a shame that they haven't sent the modem yet; you should phone them -- it's free
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, and a 1hr queue usually, apparently
<apokryphos> It always varied for me; never waited an hour, though.
<apokryphos> not even half an hour, actually (for me).
<apokryphos> a couple of times it got jam-packed though
<jpatrick> gdh: what was that command?
<apokryphos> Ahmuck: good point; there should ideally be a "Download" tab.
<apokryphos> Ahmuck: or something of the sort. Ask Riddell 
<Ahmuck> Riddell: u round ?
<Ahmuck> Riddell: can we get the download icons moved up above the news section or a download tab added to the website
<jpatrick> can someone look at this?
<jpatrick> http://pastebin.ca/18864
<JakubS> jpatrick: not a problem, new kernels print that
<jpatrick> It can't see the PCI
<jpatrick> or something...
<jpatrick> which is where the sound card is..
<HopeSeekr> hello...I am *trying* to install KDE 3.4.2 following the very short guide at the website.  This is from a fresh install of ubuntu with 0 kde installed.  I get the following error when apt-getting kubuntu-desktop:
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<HopeSeekr> deb http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/stable/3.4.2/kubuntu hoary-updates main
<jpatrick> do: apt-get get update
<HopeSeekr> crap
<jpatrick> JakubS: it also says 'workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old...'
<HopeSeekr> see i think that's the rpoblem....
<HopeSeekr> kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdepim but it is not going to be installed. 
<jpatrick> :-/
<HopeSeekr> E: Broken packages
<HopeSeekr> (paste does nto work so i was typing verbatim)
<Ahmuck> what happened to kde toys ?
<HopeSeekr> this is from a BRAND NEW *U*buntu installation with ZERO kde
<jpatrick> don't upgrade yet
<HopeSeekr> i thought it was smart to install kde 3.4.2 once ... but it seems i must install whatever comes with the old kubuntu-desktop and then upgrade again
<jpatrick> first get KDE
<nikkia> apokryphos: 20 minutes, not too bad
<HopeSeekr> jpatrick, so i must download kde twicE?
<apokryphos> nikkia: still: ouch
<nikkia> apokryphos: apparently, i should have gotten the modem a month ago
<jpatrick> looks like it...
<HopeSeekr> k
<HopeSeekr> i have bitten the bullet and have staretd the rpocess now
<HopeSeekr> i'll keep u posted
<HopeSeekr> this is a bug report tho ...
<apokryphos> nikkia: :Z  What are they doing to recitify that now?
<courtney> is it possible to reset the KDE ui to the installed orginal?
<nikkia> apokryphos: she said she'd talk to the divison that handles equipment, and request they send another priority
<jpatrick> brb
<nikkia> apokryphos: the fault on my line is apparently 'a CDSL fault, they are trying to rectify it 'currently'', so i probably wouldn't have DSL even if i had the modem, but thats not really the point
<nikkia> apokryphos: hopefully, they use a different definition of CDSL than the rest of the telecoms industry :P
<nikkia> as CDSL is the version of DSL that is limited to 512Kbps
<apokryphos> haha. Did you tell her?
<nikkia> no
<HopeSeekr> woohoo!!! I did it!!!
<HopeSeekr> i integrated my p2p with apt-get!@
<HopeSeekr> *p2p program*
<nikkia> apokryphos: as far as i know, rockwell stopped supporting CDSL about 5 years ago, so i really doubt they mean that
<apokryphos> nikkia: sometimes they'll bring in terminology to try to confuse with it, and reaffirm their position of being experts :P
<gdh> nikkia: I thought that was called rate-adaptive?
<nikkia> apokryphos: also, afaik, none of the installed DSL equipment in the UK is CDSL anyway
<HopeSeekr> so now you can download huge release files...like say, kde 3.4.2 ... via p2p w/ minimal fuss :o
<nikkia> gdh, that's a different low-speed DSL solution
<apokryphos> HopeSeekr: heh. How exactly?
<gdh> well yeh, exactly.. limited to 512k :)
<HopeSeekr> integration w/ libed2k that i mdde for xmule
<nikkia> gdh, less limited, tho
<HopeSeekr> ed2k already has a URL schema so you just use sourced ed2k links instead of ftp or http links
<apokryphos> HopeSeekr: is this for you to get packages of others? 
<HopeSeekr> and since files on ed2k are virtually exponentially more persistent than those transferred via bittorrent, it would make sense for distribs to actually utilize thier own private ed2k servers for handling all transfers
<apokryphos> HopeSeekr: yup; would make more sense for more stress to be put on torrents. Ubuntu have been doing it a bit, which is cool. KDE hasn't really made any effort there
<apokryphos> HopeSeekr: hopefully with the birth of a functional kget torrent-system we'll see a rise, there.
<HopeSeekr> well for one thing, ed2k implicitly supports FTP and multiple streams at that...so you could give it 2, 3, hell 20 FTP mirrors and it would grab the file from all 20 at once
<HopeSeekr> distributing bandwidth consumption on all 20 and giving user maximum throughput
<nikkia> gdh, iirc, CDSL is limited to 32Kbps upload
<gdh> ouch
<apokryphos> HopeSeekr: the p2p search is limited to what, however? Packages? Music?
<gdh> who/why is that even being used?
<nikkia> gdh, it was designed for people > 5km from the switch
<HopeSeekr> apokryphos? you can put any type of file on ed2k ... it just scales better with files over 9 mb
<nikkia> gdh, with particularly bad copper
<gdh> erk
<nikkia> gdh, as i said, i don't think its ever been deployed in europe, so i really doubt that's what bulldog are giving me :P
<nikkia> and if it is, i'll be cancelling rather soon, cos i *know* BT can supply 2Mbps here
<HopeSeekr> i'll probably have this apt-get functionally ironed out by the time xmule 2.0 is released
<nikkia> gdh, apprently, one advantage of CDSL was that it requires no filters
* apokryphos considers downloading Longhorn beta
<gdh> esp since bulldog are far too engrossed in ther 8Mb advertising campaigns, etc.
<ztonzy> apokryphos: hey
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey, how's it going?
<ztonzy> apokryphos: fine thanks...kde (3.4.2) works faster than ever
<apokryphos> ztonzy: cool =). Any Konq/Kaffeine problems since?
<ztonzy> apokryphos: just konqueror crashing sometimes...not so often anymore
<ztonzy> and Flash that pulls down konqueror to slowdown
<apokryphos> Weird. Still wondering why it crashes
<apokryphos> Never had problems here with flash :|
<JakubS> ztonzy: you can lower flash priority
<ztonzy> JakubS: how ?
<ztonzy> apokryphos: I sometimes a site that is quite pro IE/Flash...and it seems to clogg Konqueror
<JakubS> ztonzy: configuration of konq - > plugins -> CPU priority slider
<apokryphos> ztonzy: link?
<ztonzy> it is set to lowest
<ztonzy> apokryphos: ah it is a swedish site
<apokryphos> ztonzy: that's alright. Just to check if it cloggs here
<ztonzy> apokryphos: www.spray.se
<apokryphos> my CPU priority is on highest here
<apokryphos> ztonzy: seems absolutely fine here; gonna test with lowest priority
<ztonzy> I only got AMD Xp2800+
<apokryphos> ztonzy: more than me
<ztonzy> dunno...but I think it is that site pulling it down
<apokryphos> loads fine with low priority, too. No idea why it's happening, really, since you have a fast connection too.
<ztonzy> I am just guessing
<ztonzy> those hovering flash ads follows the up/down when dragging pages horisontally...and it looks as it slows down
<moparfan90> does anyone know a program that will make my kde desktop look cooler?
<ztonzy> kde-look.org ?
<apokryphos> moparfan90: you can alter themes/windowdecs/icons/background
<moparfan90> some one was telling me about xterm and some others
<moparfan90> are those good?
<apokryphos> xterm is an X Terminal emulator
<moparfan90> o
<moparfan90> i cant find the control panel. its not there any more
<nikkia> apokryphos: can i ask you a favour in privmsg ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: of course
<moparfan90> is there a program or emulator for windows media player?
<othernoob> why would you even want to use that "program"
<moparfan90> because sometime when im online i cant look at stuff... music vids 
<moparfan90> and that is annouying
<HopeSeekr> well i had used the latest gnome for 9 months on my business computer ... i upgraded to KDE 3.3.2 last week and i have never looked back :o
<HopeSeekr> it even seems as though the programs operate faster in it
<HopeSeekr> even things like firefox
<akrus> hello
<akrus> nano, vi and vim do not work for me, what to do then?
<apokryphos> akrus: what's the error message?
<akrus> I'm under rescue mode
<akrus> nano <-- bshell not found
<akrus> vi and vim: "functions w/out bshell are limited"
<apokryphos> Ah :/. I always forget the editor to use (which isn't easy to use at all, as I recall). Hm.
<akrus> well
<akrus> grub says: "bshell not found"
<akrus> I don't have initrd
<akrus> so I need to remove a line from lilo.conf
<akrus> but I can't :'(
<HopeSeekr> wow akrus u have a fucked up system
<HopeSeekr> you arent trying to run grub on an xfs partition are you? :-/
<MikeEnIke> hey
<HopeSeekr> man i remember just a few years ago when downloading kde would take multiple days...now it takes [lit.]  10 minutes :o
<lokito> has any one try to install crossoffice ? im having problems
<plovs> what package do i need to install to use cyrillic? i use 3.4.2 and it shows "err" at the moment
<_StarScream> anyone here running  an ibook < 900 ?
<kubuntu> HELP!!!!!!
<kubuntu> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<OculusAquilae> ????
<kubuntu> how do i reinstall grub?
<kubuntu> reinstalled windows
<OculusAquilae> hm
<kubuntu> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<gdh> kubuntu: Try a full sentence :)
<OculusAquilae> he wants to put grub back in MBR
<kubuntu> i reinstalled windows...corrupted MBR..now no Grub menu!...how to reinstall grub
<gdh> "grub-install hd0" isn't it?
<gdh> I still use LILO most of the time .. :)
<OculusAquilae> gdh: in kubuntu?
<gdh> OculusAquilae: No, generally.
<kubuntu> yes in kubuntu
<kubuntu> is that all...grub-install hd0
<kubuntu> whr do i type it?
<gdh> at a root shell
<gdh> kubuntu: sudo grub-install hd0
<OculusAquilae> but he can't boot kubuntu
<gdh> oh! Live CD, then?
<kubuntu> install cd wont work
<OculusAquilae> right live cd
<OculusAquilae> coolblue: i think we haven't got such a funktion, but we need it :-)
<gdh> I believe breezy will have a single ISO image used for both install + live...
<coolblue> really????
<gdh> I think so, but... I may have been very... very drunk at the time ;)
<coolblue> what a shame that in kubu u cant reinstall grub!
<apokryphos> It's possible, and makes sense. Annoying to have to download a whole CD if you find that you like the Live
<OculusAquilae> gdh: i never read about it and it seems very difficult
<apokryphos> has been generally a success on MEPIS, I think.
<OculusAquilae> don't like it :-)
<coolblue> then mepis rocks!
<OculusAquilae> i think install cd should only make it possible to install and to repair the boot manager
<apokryphos> OculusAquilae: why?
<OculusAquilae> apokryphos: i don't know how mepis is doing it but is it right that you must boot the live cd to install it?
<coolblue> yes
<apokryphos> OculusAquilae: correct.
<OculusAquilae> apokryphos: that takes to much time and is bad if you reinstall you os often :-)
<OculusAquilae> or on many computers
<apokryphos> OculusAquilae: sure, but (i) you shouldn't be installing your OS often, (ii) booting a liveCD really doesn't take *that* long
<apokryphos> It easily saves time for the average user who would try the live and like it, then have to wait to download the install CD
<nikkia> apokryphos: there is a downside tho
<apokryphos> nikkia: no doubt, but the advantages seem to outweight those.
<apokryphos> s/outweight/outweigh
<nikkia> apokryphos: you can't include as many packages on a hybrid disk, unless you sort out some kind of auto-install when a user runs a package
<apokryphos> Yes, it's made so that it apt-gets the stuff, I believe.
<nikkia> apokryphos: but that harms the live-cd part :/
<apokryphos> Why?
<nikkia> apokryphos: because it means the memory requirements are higher (gotta have a ramdisk) and the startup for apps is slower
<nikkia> initial startup, that is
<nikkia> and i suppose i should say 'a bigger ramdisk' as there is one there anyway...
<apokryphos> Heh, yeah, got confused there.
<apokryphos> Why does it have to be bigger, because it needs to apt-get stuff? :S
<apokryphos> it'll apt-get straight to the HDD
<nikkia> apokryphos: where else are you going to apt-get install TO ?
<nikkia> apokryphos: then its not a live-cd
<apokryphos> nikkia: it only apt-gets to the HDD when you select to install
<apokryphos> afaik
<nikkia> apokryphos: you're missing the point, if you auto-install apps to run them, on the live-cd part, then they've got to go somewhere
<nikkia> if you have installed/uninstalled packages, as most live/install hybrids do now, your package selection has to be much smaller
<nikkia> you can't have your cake and eat it, i'm afraid
<ztonzy> apokryphos: :)   
<jpatrick> let them eat cake
<_chris> I had problems with Ubuntu's Gnome on my Radeon 9000 Video Card, but Kubuntu(KDE) Is doing just fine, thanks guys.
<apokryphos> Maybe I am, but I still can't see the weakness here. You have a Live-CD -- fine and dandy. You try it out, then you want to install it to the HDD, so you apt-get straight to it. Where's all the extra ramdisk that's required?
<ztonzy> anyone know how to set colors back to default in Konversation ?
<gdh> _chris: hah cool - there really should be /zero/ difference between the two , they share the same kernel + Xorg...
<nikkia> apokryphos: because a live cd has *pre-installed* packages
<apokryphos> nikkia: which is a problem because...
<nikkia> apokryphos: so you're saying the install process is 'cp -a / /mnt' ?
<_chris> Well, Gnome lags on startup and needs to be completely reinstalled but nobody can tell me how to reinstall it.
<nikkia> apokryphos: imo, thats a bad idea with debian-style distros
<_chris> So I downloaded kubuntu in the terminal.
<ztonzy> apokryphos: I did the opposite with netplugins, put it up to highest priority instead to tes
<ztonzy> t
<nikkia> apokryphos: it tosses all chances of reconfigure'ing base packages without re-downloading the packages
<_chris> I think the only thing now is some of the Gnome-Games won't load heh.
<apokryphos> nikkia: yes, but I think such a thing evidently aims for the average user
<nikkia> apokryphos: which, kind of makes the new 'install/live' hybrid useless for server installs
<apokryphos> nikkia: who wouldn't, I should think, want to reconfigure their base packages. 
<nikkia> apokryphos: then you still need a 'pro' install disc
<apokryphos> nikkia: it's worth checking out what MEPIS people think about this -- would you want to ask them? All my experience with them has been very pleasant (really)
* ztonzy waits...
<nikkia> apokryphos: i wouldn't dispute the usefulness of a live-cd that can install a minimal system, but to have *one* disc that is install and live, is too problematic, IMO
<apokryphos> nikkia: complete opposite to #debian
<apokryphos> Should actually check their site to see that they don't have other install CDs
<ztonzy> I was impressed by the speed of mepis as live cd...
<ztonzy> very fast system
<ztonzy> compared to other live cd's
<apokryphos> I think more work is put into it as it's the halfway between the actual installation
<ztonzy> no one ?
* ztonzy speaks to blid people
<ztonzy> blind*
<apokryphos> ztonzy: deselect the option that's about using "custom colours"
<gdh> ztonzy: delete the konversation dir in ~/.kde/apps/share/konversation ?
<ztonzy> gdh: ah yeah...sorry, I have a jellohead this evening, have had headache
<ztonzy> apokryphos: will test
<apokryphos> You should be able to just delete konversationrc if you need to though, I imagine.
<apokryphos> gdh, ztonzy: might not be a good idea to delete the konversation/ dir -- your logs are there
<ztonzy> apokryphos: yes I noticed :P
<ztonzy> found it
<ztonzy> brb
<apokryphos> nikkia: okok, I'll ask :P
<nikkia> ?
<apokryphos> <apokryphos> nikkia: it's worth checking out what MEPIS people think about this -- would you want to ask them? All my experience with them has been very pleasant (really)
<nikkia> apokryphos: yes, asking a group of people that have already made the decision which decision is right, is a GREAT idea :P
* nikkia calls paul thurrett to ask whether or not linux is worth using :P
<delltony> damn my isp is borked today dropping packets left and right :(
<ztonzy> :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: I don't think they'll completely lose touch with objectivity just yet. Though, I think this is an issue you could easily dispute and still use the distro for. I definitely don't like the way Ubuntu/Kubuntu does everything
<apokryphos> ztonzy: it work?
<nikkia> apokryphos: ask them if you like, but i imagine i know what the answer will be
<nikkia> apokryphos: either 'don't be silly' or some rationalisation of why tossing packages from the base install 'really isn't that bad'
<apokryphos> nikkia: though the channel is very small (feel kinda sorry for the guys). 37 nicks; usually very silent, but when they speak seem like great people in general
<apokryphos> nikkia: I guess we'll have to wait n' see :). No response yet.
<ztonzy> apokryphos: some parts yes
<apokryphos> ztonzy: which parts aren't, and what did you change? GUI option?
<nikkia> apokryphos: let me remind you that people expect more from a live-cd than from a base install, too
<nikkia> apokryphos: for example, most people insist on having OOo on their live-cd
<apokryphos> nikkia: i.e. Kubuntu
<ztonzy> apokryphos: extra settings
<ray_> anybody know how to make xscreensaver load at boot?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: like what, sorry?
<apokryphos> ray_: you mean when you login to KDE?
<ray_> apokryphos: yes.....sorry
<ztonzy> apokryphos: ah no problem!
<ztonzy> just user settings
<apokryphos> ray_: it's in the KDE FAQ
<apokryphos> !kdefaq
<ubotu> kdefaq is, like, at http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/
<ray_> thanks
<apokryphos> ztonzy: no idea what they are, but you could always just mv konversationrc konversationrc1 -- see if that helps.
<ztonzy> apokryphos: well it did...or to basket
<ray_> apokryphos: Wow they make it real easy!
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> nikkia: hehe, a response: <YaleR> you can reconfigure stuff without reinstalling
<apokryphos> Guess I'm really qualified to argue either position
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm not saying you need to *reinstall* however, carrying around all of the post-install scripts for all packages on a live-cd is a bit of an overhead
<apokryphos> nikkia: why not do that once you've installed?
<nikkia> apokryphos: do what? reconfigure ?
<apokryphos> Yup.
<nikkia> apokryphos: so you ARE advocating redownloading the .deb's to get their post-installs ?
<apokryphos> Kind of, not entirely. Heh, I wish I knew how exactly it worked.
<nikkia> apokryphos: oh well, forget it, we'll wait and see what happens, when kubuntu's hybrid CD doesn't even install gcc 'because its useless on a live-cd and there's no room for the packages', THEN i'll complain :P
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> I wonder if build-essential comes by default now. Why didn't it before? 
<jpatrick> wow - apt-get moo - never knew that before :-/
<jpowers> that's why we need a hybrid dvd rather than a hybrid cd
<jpowers> er
<jpowers> jpatrick: isn't that cool?
<jpatrick> mo idea
<jpatrick> no*
<apokryphos> jpatrick: one wonders wy that
<apokryphos> *one wonders why that's not in the man page ;-)
<insanekane> apokryphos: re the mepis comments earlier ... its funny when i talked to them, noone seems to know where the src packages are
<plovs> anybody having this problem: Error loading new keyboard description?
<apokryphos> insanekane: someone now just said "I assume it coppies it's own root directly to your hard disk"
<insanekane> apokryphos: ??
<nikkia> insanekane: 'cp -a / /mnt' basically
<insanekane> err, so ?
<insanekane> is this live-cd to hdd install ?
<nikkia> insanekane: that is the topic of discussion, yes
<insanekane> apokryphos, nikkia : i wonder, is the mepis hiding of src packages, acceptable to the free/open software community ?
<apokryphos> I don't think it really does hide them
<insanekane> it doesnt ?
<apokryphos> quite a jump from "people in IRC don't know where they are"
<insanekane> well, it wasnt available from the repos
<insanekane> there is no documentation on it, noone in the forums answer the question, the distro maintainer doesnt answer re src packages, etc
<insanekane> it kind of looks like hiding
* apokryphos goes to mepis.org
<insanekane> anyway ... lose the mepis thing ... is hiding src packages acceptable to free/open software community ?
<goro> hi folks
<jpatrick> hi there
<apokryphos> insanekane: I'm not yet convinced that they are, but no it wouldn't be. 
<apokryphos> insanekane: anyhow, surely you would just be able to see from apt-get where it's getting things. How would they close it up exactly?
<insanekane> well, the repos doesnt contain src packages
<goro> i have a little problem : when i try to install kubuntu on a friend's old notebook (p2, 300mhz) , the installation hangs at "starting hotplug subsystem". does anybody know what to do in this case?
<insanekane> apokryphos: well the repos doesn't contain src packages
<insanekane> apokryphos: i did try to get them from the repos
<insanekane> apokryphos: perhaps it was the way i asked them ... i started off by saying i wanted to build a derived distro :)
<apokryphos> hehe
<insanekane> i doubt that if i say that in here, that Riddell for eg would stop helping me out the way he does now ;)
<apokryphos> They don't respond all the time
<apokryphos> sometimes it can be quiet for hours
<nikkia> no soup^Wlinux help for you!! :P
* Riddell picks up ears
<insanekane> Riddell: ive already told you, if you remember correctly ;)
* apokryphos goes off for a drive
<insanekane> wb nikkia 
<nikkia> just compiled kvirc and closed my irssi session, thats all
<insanekane> oho
* insanekane goes to investigate hwdata
<ray_> kvirc? that better that konversation?
<ztonzy> woohoo
<ztonzy> another Konqueror crash
* ztonzy does the wave
<insanekane> Riddell: my monitor horiz frequency, was detected correctly by kubuntu hoary live cd, but not by the kubuntu install cd ... any hints on why ?
<ztonzy> why o why does Konqueror crash so often ?
* ztonzy *sighs*
<gdh> cuz KDE is shit ;)
<ztonzy> gdh: hahaha...
<ztonzy> well..we use "shit" then :P
<gdh> Yep :)
<delltony> curious anyone here use microsoft visual studios in vmware? just wondering boss wants me to make some crappy visual basic stuff and i'm linux now so tryinig to get the studios to install but getting setup runtime issues
<ray_> is there a good gui frontend for samba?
<mart> ray_: konqueror?
<mart> ray_: using the smb:/ kioslave
<ray_> ok.....wow thanks
<insanekane> good night all
<gdh> ray_: yes, konq.. go to smb:/ - it will act like 'Network Neighborhood'
<gdh> bah
<gdh> must. scroll. down. more. often.
<delltony> anyonoe know if vmware 5.0 works good wiith hoary? reason i say is i have vmware 4.2 and it gives me errors abut xfree86 and all that crap but runs 
<Or1on> is it possible to DAR (or other backup software) a NTFS partition witn XP and then create a new FAT32 partition and extract from backup archives? Or will XP complain at the change of filesystems?
<Or1on> I need to convert NTFS to FAT32.... Linux  is not safe for writing on NTFS 
<gdh> Or1on: alternatively, use Linux to read from NTFS... and use Windows to read from ext2/ext3 ?
<gdh> so you get a two-way file-transfer using read-only from each OS :)
<Or1on> thats painfull everytime I need to write something I have to reboot... lol
<gdh> Bear in mind FAT32 has a maximum file size of 4GB - not much use if you ever use DVD images....
<Or1on> good point
<gdh> Or1on: aren't computers great? :)
<mart> > Checking out kdelibs
<mart> > svn: Caught signal
<Or1on> :oD
* mart looks worried
<Or1on> well maybe I  use linux for the dvd images...
<Or1on> it would be cool if XP supported ext3 :oD
<gdh> ext2 == ext3, really.
<Or1on> I mean. If I could install XP in a ext3 partition
<gdh> esp. in readonly..
<gdh> ahh :)
<gdh> hehe
<buz> aw crap
<buz> now i even get asked for xp suppot in irc
<Or1on> ?
<pakos> mart: it's working now
<Or1on> gdh: thanks I think I will keep things the way they are :oD
<Or1on> and install that ext2/3 driver on xp
<gdh> No Change is good :)
<delltony> anyone use the latest version of vmware?
<delltony> does it support the newiest kernal builds?
<mart> pakos: what's working sorry?
<pakos> mart: svn
<mart> pakos: well, that's what was weird, it caught some signal, but carried on working...
<mart> or, maybe not...
<pakos> mart: for me, it didn't work for a while. but it's ok now
<gdh> delltony: nikkia has used 5.0 I think - works well enough
<gdh> delltony: the 4.5.1 I have works fine, too...
<pakos> mart: but sadly unsermake not working anyway :-/
<nikkia> gdh, the only complaint i have about 5 is that the Direct3D stuff is 'hard' to get working
<delltony> cool
<delltony> question
<delltony> i have 4.2 right now can i upgrade
<mart> pakos: that seems to be working again now
<delltony> or do i have to recompile it and all that crap and start completely over
<delltony> as in putting xp back on it and crap
<gdh> dell: a 4.x serial will work for any 4.x version of the software
<nikkia> delltony, 5.0 is a huge upgrade, well worth it
<gdh> delltony: Yes you can re-use your existing virtual machines
<gdh> I'm using one on 4.5.1 that I created with 3.x
<delltony> sweet
<delltony> cause my new job requires me to do visual basic development
<gdh> poor you :(
<delltony> blah blah cough cough
<nikkia> a) their clunky proprietary GUI stuff is gone, replaced with gnome, b) Direct3D->OpenGL mapping
<delltony> yeah no kiddin
<gdh> Can't even convince them to do C# .NET devel?
<nikkia> delltony, if there was one thing i *wish* they'd fix, its the stupid OSS requirement...
<delltony> why they dude will not let me code in c++ is beyond me
<delltony> but hey its his show
<gdh> a real language that could get you a better job? :)
<delltony> i'm just an actor
<delltony> c# rocks
<mart> pakos: actually, I might just be getting confused about that, looking at the svn history
<delltony> i love c#
<pakos> mart:no, it has internal python errors. it never worked for me (ok, trying only for two days)
<delltony> but this dude wants the vb cause of access (cough again)
<delltony> he is just stuck on this microcrrap office package thing
<delltony> the only reason he uses it
<delltony> i don't know i use to be big on windows
<delltony> but got tired of having to always fix the crap
<gdh> Yay! Visual Basic! The gateway to a billion REALLY SHIT database frontends the world over :)
<delltony> and i have heard the argument windows is only as good as its user, i disagree
<mart> pakos: I only noticed it break today, but it worked fine before that for months
<delltony> man the prgram im using for work that he wrote
<delltony> to do database interface
<delltony> sucks ass
<pakos> mart: hmm, ok, then it's not my local problem
<delltony> he just uses it for the front end so it generates the access reports and all that stuff
<delltony> i guess its ok but not really
<nikkia> gdh, in fairness, there's enough perl out there that's gateway to really bad mysql frontends :P
<gdh> haha true :)
<delltony> he about crapped when he seen me running two os's at the same tme
<gdh> At least there are lots of people who *can* write good pr3l
<nikkia> gdh, there are?
<gdh> There are, yes.
<nikkia> gdh, it all looks like linenoise to me :P
<gdh> That's part of the "beauty", apparently.
<mart> good perl - I don't believe such a thing exists!
<gdh> I write perl like it's BASIC, but I'm ad admin not a coder.
<buz> if good includes easily understandable, no probably not
<delltony> hopefully this vmware thing will work i'm getting it off the work server right now so we will see the boss went and bought it cause i told him i wasn't putting windows on my system unless it was ia s hell
<delltony> amazed he did't tell me to bork off
<delltony> but he is a cool guy
<delltony> dude owns his own jet which is freakin amazin
<gdh> delltony: It's funny, you can almost buy another Dell Dimension for the price of VMWare Workstation :)
<delltony> yeah no kiddin
<gdh> there's 'qemu' .. which I've never got working ... not that I tried very hard, mind.
<delltony> like when i was in college the prof said we needed to buy office xp
<delltony> i told him let me see if i can get approved on a second morgage on my home
<gdh> damn straight. 350 for an Office suite is a fuqn joke.
<delltony> qemu  i tried didn't like it
<delltony> reason kept crashing
<gdh> fair enough - sounds like the same experience as me
<delltony> oh one thing that i like about vmware
<gdh> tried win98, 2k and xp ISOs with it... never got a usable install.
<delltony> not sure if you ever heard of paltalk
<gdh> only as a name- no idea what it's about
<delltony> but i use to have an account with them to watch the gals and all strip on webcam and all (you just pay for the bandwidth fee thats it)
<delltony> well anyway since i ran it in a vmware it can't modify the registry and all that good stuff cause of the snapshots
<gdh> ah, k.
<delltony> so i just load it up and bam get it again i thought i couldn't but tried and low and behold i still can
<delltony> haha
<delltony> i don't know i'm a perv i guess but you have real women on cam willing to show hell yeah i'm gonna look
<gdh> wow, humanity has certainly evolved again if Usenet isn't good enough now...
<delltony> and i know they are real cause i have called a few and actually went and played "pleasure technician" with them
<delltony> man usenet rocks once again 
<delltony> well with the aid of newzbin
<gdh> I think you'r e in the wrong channel... :)
<gdh> (yes, all hail to the nzb...)
<delltony> yeah otherwise you would spend days just running a filter to get rid of crap
<jpowers> hmm
<jpowers> I don't have that problem
<gdh> jpowers: You're married? :)
<delltony> you don't have the problem of spam out the ying yang always wanting you to go see some gal that claims to be your neighbor
<jpowers> I have that problem
<jpowers> I'm not married
<delltony> my girlfriends last name is jpeg
<jpowers> I guess I just don't have a problem with crap on newsgroups
<gdh> nuse for me provides interesting software. as far as porn goes... well... there's only so many times you can see the same stick going into a hole... it gets a bit boring...
<jpowers> Most of the places I go on usenet are pretty crap-free
<delltony> well speaking of sex that poses a quote i came up with
<delltony> programming is like sex, make one mistake and your supporting it for years
<jpowers> gdh: I think the lesson is...look at a different stick sometimes...  change it up a little.
<jpowers> heh
<jpowers> ouch
<nikkia> delltony, wow, you must be old
<nikkia> delltony, cos i've been hearing that one since '79, and i had reason to believe it was old as the hills THEN
* delltony looks at his balls yep they have dropped
<gdh> nikkia: :)
<delltony> nikkia, yeah i'm a little old 30
<delltony> oh question since i have vmware 4.2 on here if i install vmware 5.0 on here will it overwrite the 4.2 or do i have to uninstall the old or what?
<nikkia> delltony, then i doubt you invented that phrase :P
<gdh> delltony: Try it - it will ask if there's a problem.
<nikkia> delltony, it overwrites
<boga> I suggest kubuntu developers include the following script in Kubuntu by default to beutify fonts. What do you think? The script follws: -
<delltony> nikkia, i was only kiddin about inventing the phrase
<boga> here we go: http://vigna.dsi.unimi.it/webFonts4Linux/webFonts. sh
<mart> anyone notice kwallet breaking after upgrading breezy to 3.4.2?
<QMario> Does anyone here know what video cards are supported with KUbuntu?
<_StarScream> QMario:  same ones that are supported with any other distro
<QMario> _StarScream, what about the 'CHAINTECH SLV3-128 Video Card'?
<QMario> I am using KUbuntu right now, but the color on my screen is skewed.
<_StarScream> QMario: what chipset does it use?
<QMario> I am also using that particular video card.
<QMario> Volari V3   
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<_StarScream> QMario: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archive/index.php/t-449436.html
<gdh> QMario: the answer to 'what chipset' will invariably be 'ati' or 'nvidia' ...
<_StarScream> gdh: not true
<gdh> no?
<_StarScream> gdh: volari is a chipset
<gdh> it is?
<gdh> wow :)
<_StarScream> gdh: also there are lots of other cards, matrox etc..
<_StarScream> sis
<gdh> My gfx is provided by a matrox mystique 220....
<gdh> that should give you an idea of how close attention I pay to vga cards...
<QMario> So you are saying that this video card will not work in Linux?
#kubuntu 2005-08-05
<_StarScream> QMario: hang on..still looking
<_StarScream> QMario: i know XGI "were" meant to be making linux open source drivers...whether they "have" yet or not is another thing.
<_StarScream> QMario: http://www.xgitech.com/sd/sd_download.asp
<_StarScream> apparently it has drivers for RH and Suse, they shoudl work
<gdh> just pop it into /usr/X11/lib/modules/drivers yeh?
<gdh> *X11R6
<QMario> Hold on, I am sharing one Ethernet cable. I will be off the internet periodically. Thank You for helping me. :)
<QMario> (17:41:48) QMario: Where do I find my downloaded files?
<QMario> I clicked download several times, but could not find the files. Where do I find them?
<lscd> what are you using to download them, firefox?
<QMario> Konqueror..
<lscd> ok... did you get a dialog box asking where you wanted to save stuff?
<QMario> Wait, hold on. Let me try again.... :/
<QMario> :-/
<lscd> QMario: if you remember part of the filename, you can do the following command, in a konsole: find ~ -iname '*the-thing-i-remember*'
<gdh> I had a quick look at that site, and selecing Volare V3 -> Linux Red Hat -> OK just brought back the download screen again
<gdh> even with cookies accepted for that site
<gdh> another example of clueless web developers
<lscd> hmm
<lscd> url?
<gdh> see earlier :)
<gdh> [23:20]  <_StarScream> QMario: http://www.xgitech.com/sd/sd_download.asp
<lscd> ahhhh
<lscd> it works in firefox, fwiw
<gdh> sounds about right.
<Sgeo> Hi all
<Sgeo> If I download Kubuntu Live from the main site, will it have KDE 3.4.2?
<Sgeo> (Just double-checking)
<gdh> Sgeo: If you didn't download it from the URL in the topic, then no, it won't
<QMario> Okay.
<Sgeo> ty
<Sgeo> Does Kubuntu Live have X-Chat?
<gdh> I doubt it
<gdh> likely has Konversation tho'
<Sgeo> ty
<Sgeo> Hi paulo 
<paulo> hi. Does anyone know how to export geo data from kaddressbook to the kworldclock?
<paulo> hi Sgeo 
<paulo> you have a suitable name, can you answer my question?
<gdh> haha :)
<moparfan90> hello
<paulo> hello
<Sgeo> Are the programs on Kubuntu Live the same as the programs in an installed version?
<paulo> I have no idea
<moparfan90> i think.
<delltony> if you update the repositories and then do apt-get on the program then no they will be the lastest greatest but otherwise ya
<paulo> what are files with a .desktop extension. Can I do something with them?
<Aapzak> hey Key!   Bought a rt2500 based card today, using it right now, I'm happy. It connects a lot faster and better than the otherone too. It changes speed if the signal is not good enough, really really good
<Aapzak> kay: 
<_P_> Aapzak: yep :)
<delltony> they are what the menus are made from it tells what category say internet and the name of it and the icon and all paulo
<Aapzak> you got a rt2500 too?
<QMario> Which part of the file should I put in the '/usr/X11/lib/modules/drivers' directory?
<paulo> delltony: Thanks
<gdh> QMario: anything called "<something>_drv.so"
<QMario> Gdh, should I extract anything?
<gdh> I have no idea whatsoever.
<delltony> extract from a file or what?
<kay>  Aapzak good news :)
<gdh> no idea what you have - never seen it before, nor do I know if you can use modules compiled for XFree86 with Xorg...
<QMario> Yes, for drivers.
<delltony> did you download like a tarball o something?
<delltony> and your wanting to extract the files?
<QMario> Delltony, an RPM in a .tgz file.
<delltony> so have you tar xvzf'd the thing first?
<nikkia> delltony, .desktop files can do more than that, they are also how the KDE equivalent of the 'startup' folder is implemented
<delltony> yeah i was just giving that example
* nikkia finds it amazing that /usr/share/autostart isn't better known
<Aapzak> ok, thatsit for today, I'm off to bed, cu l8r!
<kay> nikkia: With sessions I get that too, not?
<nikkia> kay ?
<kay> Well, why do I need autorun, when logging in automatically starts everything that was running when i logged out
<kay> I kind of achieve the same effect for kontact that if it was autostart'ed
<nikkia> kay, because auto-start'ed apps are started regardless of whether they were running at the time the session snapshot was taken
<delltony> this freakin sucks my visual studios disk has a spot on it
<delltony> like it melted or something
<Sgeo_2> Visual Studio?
<kay> Well, but I imagine for most people this is the same effekt, and that explains why it is not so well known
<kay> People can keep things started by keeping it running always
<nikkia> kay, some things run once and exit
<nikkia> like my xmodmap that is run from /usr/share/autostart
<delltony> yeah i gotta write some microcrap code in good of cough cough vb
<kay> Well, I don't have that kind of need
<kay> And I guess not all people have. :p
<nikkia> kay, and given that autostart and sessions are handled by *exactly the same process*...
<kay> I am not saying it were useless, just it has a lot less uses than in a system with no session management
<nikkia> kay,  i see questions about 'how to run something at startup' all the time, and it almost always ends up in a suggestion to use .xinitrc, which sadly isn't universally executed by KDE
<kay> Hm... there is also a user autostart folder, isn't there?
<nikkia> not that i can see :/
<nikkia> should be, IMO
<kay> I think in the company we use it for a product
<kay> .kde/share/autostart exists on my breezy
<kay> You don't need root for that
<QMario> Gdh, how will I know when the driver works?
<QMario> Should I restart my computer?
<Sgeo_2> Does the Kubuntu Installer have KDE 3.4.2?
<QMario> Yes.
<gdh> QMario: we're really poking in the dark here... what have you done so far?
<gdh> Sgeo: no, Kubuntu hoary has KDE 3.4.0
<gdh> Sgeo: as mentioned previously, 3.4.2 is only on the CD in the IRC /topic
<kay> But you can installer 3.4.2 later on, as you see in topic, Sgeo_2 
<Sgeo_2> ty
<boga> what do I do at installation so that by the end of it, my system has beautiful fonts?
<gdh> Breezy is released in October - it will support the current KDE version
<kay> When was 3.5 to be out?
<nikkia> kay, ah, its configurable, defaults to ~/.kde/Autostart on standard KDE sources
<nikkia> kay, in the 'Paths' section of kcontrol
<kay> End of october the KDE 3.5 release may happen. So Breezy may not have the latest KDE in it
<kay> At the time of its release that is
* Sgeo_2 goes to restart under Kubuntu
<gdh> well yes tehre needs to be some time for testing :)
<kay> nikkia: Ah... well, making everything configurable is not always making it nicer.
<kay> Maybe home:/ gains an autostart subfolder?
<nikkia> kay, actually, thats one path where i can see it being useful to be configurable
<nikkia> kay, as you can easily switch between different autostart folders to test
<kay> nikkia: Ah, didn't think of that
<kay> It's just, well, if I were a script, how would I know?
<nikkia> there are only a handful of (post-install) KDE paths that are configurable, and most of them seem to make sense
<nikkia> kay, its probably set in an environment variable, knowing the KDE people :)
<kay> No, there is kde-config
<kay> Which you can query kde-config --userpath autostart
<nikkia> kay, so there is
<kay> Or desktop and so on, well OK..... making things even readable.
<kay> That's great then...
<kay> Do you know when it is run?
<nikkia> kay, and --localprefix for the user's kde path
<kay> Before or after session?
<nikkia> kay, autostart? its run BY ksmserver
<kay> well, if i have a session and autostart, which runs first?
<nikkia> don't know what the sequence is inside ksmserver, let me check
<paulo> so if I have a file called geo_xxport.desktop can I do something with it?
<paulo> What I want to do is export the kaddressbook's geo data to the world clock, but I can't find any script, or executable
<nikkia> paulo, the .desktop file is a script, sort of
<paulo> oh, I found it, it's in the File menu
<nikkia> kay, i can't actually see in the ksmserver sources where autostart is involked at all
<nikkia> kay, a web search suggests that its configurable per .desktop file thought, but i don't see anything about 'how'
<Sgeo> re all
<Sgeo> The new LiveCD doesn't work for me
<boga> did u burn it yrself?
<Sgeo> Near the end of startup, it talks about things spawning too fast
<Sgeo> Yes
<boga> disable acpi
<Sgeo> How?
<boga> u should be having some way of entering parametres at boot. But I have forgotten the syntax....read the boot options carefully
<Sgeo> acpi?
<gdh> the kernel param is 'noacpi'
<Sgeo> ty
<Sgeo> I never needed to do that with other LiveCD's though
<boga> that's why we have distros. they are different. is it OK now?
* Sgeo didn
<boga> ?
* Sgeo didn't restart yet
<boga> k
<_jeff> is there update manager applet for kubuntu (kde)?  I want to be notified whenever package updates are available.
<gdh> no. one is planned for the next release.
<gdh> (october)
<_jeff> okee dokee then
<gdh> 5.04 was the first spin of kubuntu, so there's plenty of room for improvement :)
<QMario> Gdh, sorry I have not answered in a while. I just copied the driver file from the the package to the driver directory.
<gdh> QMario: 'driver' being some file named like (blah)_drv.so ?
<QMario> Gdh, yes.
<QMario> Trident_drv.so.
<QMario> 'trident_drv.so'
<gdh> it just uses the trident driver? gosh.
<gdh> there should've been one of those already...
<gdh> in that case you should be good to just reboot and it'll try the new driver.
<gdh> IF it fails and X won't load....
<gdh> make a note of this....
<gdh> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MikeEnIke> Hey
<gdh> find the line that says "driver "trident"" and replace with driver "vesa" then reboot again..
<gdh> that will at least get you back to a usable desktop
<gdh> vesa is a very simple and generic VGA driver that works with everything.
<gdh> no acceleration , but it willget you a picture :)
<QMario> What does acceleration mean in terms of a video card?
<MikeEnIke> Does anyone know like a tutorial where I can learn linux and it's commands and stuff I only know basic stuff as I am soon to install kubuntu and it will be my first time installing linux
<QMario> Gdh, the picture is still skewed... :-/
<QMario> Is it possible to install using the manufacturer's CD?
<gdh> heh no :) that only has Windows drivers.
<gdh> You can try using the 'vesa' driver, just out of interest...
<QMario> Will it give me a good picture?
<gdh> if it doesn't .. just change it back :)
<gdh> no harm in trying
<Sgeo> re all
<Sgeo> It still doesn't work
<Sgeo> hi kalenedrael 
<QMario> The driver already has vesa.
<QMario> Gdh, so should I change it?
<kalenedrael> hello
<gdh> QMario: if you've not changed it before.... you should try changing it to 'trident' ... 
<QMario> Okay!
<gdh> I dunno what you mean by 'skewed' really.... it's not something you can adjust
<gdh> using the controls on your monitor?
* Sgeo gives up on the new LiveCD
<QMario> Gdh, how do I know when X Windows refuses to start?
<gdh> you don't get a graphical login screen :)
<gdh> a fairly simple test :)
<QMario> Well, that's happening to me, and it hurts to my ears why my video card doesn't work with Linux. :( I guess I have to change it back to vesa.
<TestMAD> what kind of video card you got?
<gdh> [23:08]  <QMario> Volari V3
<gdh> a gfx chip I'd never heard of before tonight
<TestMAD> its made by chaintec
<TestMAD> and its a decent card for 50$
<QMario> $32.50 :)
<TestMAD> sweet..i bet it would werk great for a mythtv box
<TestMAD> lemme see if i can find any help on that drivre for you
<TestMAD> thats more than likely the issue..
<TestMAD> as with nvidia cards..
<TestMAD> the drivers arent included with the distro
<TestMAD> so youre going to have to find some and compile them.
<gdh> TestMAD: for ref, so far we found a driver for redhat at http://www.xgitech.com/sd/sd_download.asp ... found a trident_drv.so inside that .. and replaced the default trident_drv.so with it.
<gdh> and no joy
<gdh> I've not gone as far as looking at xorg logs :)
<gdh> just 'works' or 'not works' :)
<TestMAD> QMario: its and xga card right?
<moparfan90> hello. does anyone here use fluxbox?
<QMario> XGA?
<QMario> TestMAD, huh?
<TestMAD> its xga
<TestMAD> slv3
<QMario> TestMAD, here is some of the information on the video card: http://www.chaintechusa.com/tw/eng/product_spec.asp?MPSNo=14&PISNo=308 .
<TestMAD> did you try the suse rpm driver too?
<TestMAD> would there be a difference between it and the redhat version?
<TestMAD> i may have found some drivers] 
<TestMAD> 3rd party tho
<QMario> No, I just tried the Redhat driver from the 32-bit folder.
<QMario> I'm desperate for anything that works.
<TestMAD> http://www.xgitech.com/sd/sd_download2.asp
<TestMAD> try that link
<TestMAD> QMario: youre gonna want this one - Z7-Linux-Xorg-6.8.2 for i386
<TestMAD> it only does 2d tho..no 3d
<TestMAD> but itll get x running
<TestMAD> QMario: als otry this site for support for drivers and install tips
<TestMAD> http://www.volarigamers.com/
<TestMAD> they may have better drivers
<TestMAD> but from what ive read already..it seems that xgi drivers and most linux kernels dont get along too well
<QMario> Okay, thank you. Let me see if it works. :)
<gdh> messy... converying that rpm to a deb with alien produces the driver in /usr/X11R6/tmp/
<TestMAD> i think i got him fixed up gdh
<gdh> cool.
<TestMAD> read back..
<TestMAD> i found 2 sites for his card to look at..one is a link to drivers
<gdh> am referring to the xorg 6.8.2 i386 one :)
<TestMAD> only 2d tho
<TestMAD> ahh
<TestMAD> and the other is a site dedicated to the volari
<gdh> xgi are a new player in the gfxcard market then?
<TestMAD> but like i said..great card for MSMC but not for linux
<gdh> decided that ati + nvidia have been having too much fun ?
<TestMAD> no..its a type of vid
<TestMAD> as in .. ega..cga..vga...svga..xga
<satch_> hi all  - im having problems using debootstrap - it craps out because it cant download base-passwd - any workaround for this ?
<gdh> er, you sure? http://www.xgitech.com/
<TestMAD> yea
<TestMAD> im sure
<TestMAD> wait
<TestMAD> n/m
<TestMAD> thats xgi
<TestMAD> i was thinkin xga
<gdh> <nod> :)
* TestMAD bows before gdh
<gdh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XGA
<gdh> old old stuff 1990 :)
<gdh> 'XGA' still used by wankers like Dell to describe stuff... usually notebook screens
<QMario> Should I do any converting with the driver?
<TestMAD> i dunno..ask gdh on that
<TestMAD> i gotta eat
<QMario> Converting packages.
<TestMAD> bbl
<gdh> lol
<QMario> Oh okay, thank you for your help. :)
<gdh> QMario: it really is the blind leading the blind here.. :/
<gdh> I've only the faintest notion of how any of this works :)
<Sgeo> BBL. Restarting under Gentoo Linux
<gdh> QMario: I'm outta ideas.. http://www.webspawner.com/users/dell5160/ says to do basically waht you did - use the V3 driver and just replace the trident_drv.so driver... 
<gdh> I mean, you can try using the 'Videoram 32768' line in the 'device' section.. but that's a really long shot :/
<gdh> of course, those are for XFree 4.3.0 (which ships with Debian sarge) while Kubuntu uses xorg 6.8.2....
<QMario> Gdh, let me try the website. Thank you for the tip. :)
<otep[braindead] > ei peeps just a quick question: what package are you using for CD burning?
<gdh> Nero, mostly ;)
<gdh> mind, there is a Nero for Linux now... although i'd try K3b first
<aseigo> nero for linux sucks ass
<gdh> aseigo: Amen :)
<gdh> I did look at it briefly.. GTK1.x loveliness
<aseigo> yes, and a poor user interface at that
<gdh> its stength is all is integrated, no reliance on cdrecord and parsing text output, etc.
<gdh> Are there any German speakers in the house tonight? :)
<scythe> hello all
<QMario> Gdh, what is the problem when the monitor suddenly turns off?
<QMario> When trying to load X.
<gdh> Usually X has exceeded the capabilities of your monitor
<gdh> too high a resolution / too high refresh rate
<gdh> ....
<gdh> or just the driver is wildly incompatible :)
<QMario> Besides 'vesa', is there a substitute driver for my video card?
<QMario> It doesn't seem to be working.
<gdh> I'm the  wrong person to ask, really :)
<gdh> and everyone else has fallen asleep ...
<QMario> Do you mean passed away(died) or literally fallen asleep? :)
<gdh> ;)
<gdh> who knows?
<necrogami> node crash?
<scythe> how do i get k3b to decode and read my dvds?
<gdh> my best understanding is that k3b doesn't do that.
<gdh> and I have no idea what does :)
<scythe> it can, and i think it has to do with transcode... but i cant seem to get enough info from the help files
<necrogami> scythe: movies? Xine
<scythe> no, not for watching, i have xine, xineui, and libdvdcss installed already
<necrogami> scythe: movies apt-get install xine xine-ui
<gdh> then you're already more clued up than I am on the matter :)
<necrogami> Data dvd's?
<scythe> there is a way to decode dvds with k3b
<scythe> movies
<scythe> brb
<necrogami> ----------------
<necrogami> +------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------....................................................................................----------+
<necrogami> -----+
<necrogami> ----
<scythe> check chapter 3 of the help file
<necrogami> +----------------------------------------------
<necrogami> ++++++++++++++
<scythe> i cant seem to find transcode
<necrogami> sorry 
<necrogami> was cleaning the bottom of my keyboard of sticky shit
<scythe> np
<gdh> http://k3b.plainblack.com/videoencoding ?
<scythe> brb cat /etc/beer |more
<gdh> (3rd google hit for k3b dvd rip)
<scythe> ahh, i was trying to go through the help menu, thanx for the link gdh
<scythe> dang, i am getting a 403 error for the transcode website
<scythe> doh!
<scythe> and i cant find dvd::rip
<scythe> anyone have any suggestions, i travel a lot and dont want to take the original dvd's with me
<gdh> not on cpan?
<scythe> cpan?
<gdh> http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<gdh> ?
<scythe> do you have all of these url's memorized?
<gdh> come on, work with me here.. i used google for "dvd::rip" and that was the first hit...
<scythe> sorry, have a six pack in me, not thinking too well
<gdh> esp. http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/doc/install.cipp#debian
<gdh> have bitter + 4xlager + 2xwhisky in me.. :)
<scythe> 4 killians
<QMario>  Do any of you guys know if the 'CHAINTECH SLV3-128 Volari V3 128MB DDR  AGP 4X/8X Video Card' will work with any Linux distributions?
<scythe> uhhh.... what is the chipset, nvidia, or ati (hope hope)
<gdh> scythe: This has been going on all night - it's an XGI 'Volari V3' .. XGI are a newcomer to the gfx market...
<scythe> ahh
<scythe> anyone here deal with sony burners very often?
<gdh> QMario: You really would save yourself a lot of pain by just buying a $30 Radeon 7000 etc. .....
<QMario> Gdh, where?
<scythe> ive had two die very quickly after purchase and am wondering if im am just jinxed
<gdh> any online shop - the 7000 is one of the early radeons....
<gdh> basically buy the cheapest radeon or nvidia card you can find...
<gdh> because it will be well supported with linux drivers
<gdh> scythe: don't suppose you were burning PS2 games on it? :)
<scythe> qmario, you can dl a tar from xgi's website.  looks like it has been tested on suse and redhat
<scythe> no, gdh, i wasnt
<gdh> scythe: We've been through this :)
<scythe> i havent burned anything illegal
<gdh> the tar.gz contains XFree 4.3 drivers, not xorg ones...
<scythe> ahh
<gdh> scythe: hehe was just wondering :)
<gdh> It would just not surprise me if Sony firmware had a self-destruct mechanism 
<gdh> if you were burning playstation games...
<scythe> well, sony supports ms very well.... i have been buring linux distros with it :)
<scythe> but its frustrating, i have a dvd -rw that works as well as a dvd rom
<scythe> and a cdrw that works as well as a cdrom
<gdh> http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=9298818724&action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=58356
<gdh> insanity ... 19 for a DVD-RW...
<scythe> laptop ... and broke
<scythe> :)
<gdh> ouch
<gdh> USB time, then :/
<scythe> hehe
<scythe> have a sony firewire/usb2 burning im going to start using when i get back home
<gdh> wow, sony support usb thesedays?
<gdh> I thought they were still being firewire-only pedants
<scythe> lol....
<scythe> i dont think they can ignore it, its part of the specs on every laptop/desktop they sell
<gdh> the 'cool' name having been undermined rather much by USB2 being 80Mbps faster than 'Fire' wire
<scythe> cant wait for the firewire 800 to hit laptops soon
<gdh> great, even more disk space wasted on family videos...
<scythe> hehe
<scythe> but you can get it there fast
<gdh> now.. just need an internet2 connection to keep up... :)
<gdh> I think it's fabulous that i2 is being used largely for warez :)
<gdh> there's something just so elegant and wonderful about that =)
<gdh> anyway it's 4am .. time for bed... nn...
<scythe> sweet!! ubuntu recognizes my netmd drive
<delltony> whats going on guys can' sleep here thought id see whats going on in kubuntu land :)
<esac> im sure this has been asked before, how do i mount a .iso as a cdrom device ?
<delltony> mount -o loop -t iso9660 nameofiso.iso mountpoint
<delltony> example mount -o loop -t iso9660 isoofprogramidownloaded.iso /home/me/cdmount
<esac> once im to the stage where it is selecting and unpacking, do i need to have my system connected to the net anymore ?
<ricosuave17> how do i enable framebuffer plz
<aseigo> esac: not strictly, but you will probably want to let it grab the package updates available ... though you can do that at a future point in time
<ricosuave17> anyone?
<delltony> anyone screwed like me at times have to use good ol ppp when traveling? if so have you had any luck getting sl-modem to install
<delltony> i'm pretty sure ricosuave17 its in the xorg.conf file under Section Device then make sure there is an Option "UseFBDev"  "true" that was the case with warty but warty ran xf86
<ricosuave17> ok ill try. but the wiki doesnt say anything
<majic> we got any firestarter experts in here? My firewall is working perfectly but with the exception that google.com is being blocked and I have spent 3 hours trying to figure out why and haven't been able to find a solution. When I try to connect to google it is trying to connect back to me at ports in the 33000 range and they are being blocked.
<ricosuave17> hey
<ricosuave17> who gave the framebuffer info plz
<delltony> i said it might work like that did it
<ricosuave17> i saw my xorg.conf and i didnt see any of that 
<ricosuave17> Section "Device"
<ricosuave17> 	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Device"
<ricosuave17> 	Driver		"i810"
<ricosuave17> 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<delltony> ricosuave17, ok as i said it "might be" where you put it in there aka not sure
<tdmg> how do I update repositories on Kynaptic?
* tdmg waits
<delltony> not sure how to do it on kynaptic but sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and edit (add/remove) repositories that you want
<delltony> then type apt-get update to update the repository
<delltony> then apt-cache search (what your looking for) then apt-get install (name of package)
<tdmg> yeah
<tdmg> I'm trying to get Wine
<tdmg> and that's what they said to do
<delltony> its easier for me to do it in console
<delltony> i don't use kynaptics and all that much
<delltony> dists/hoary-backports/universe/binary-i386/wine_0.0.20050419-1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb its in backports
<delltony> type apt-cache show wine and see if your filename matchs that
<delltony> add this to your sources.list file then apt-get update 
<delltony> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<delltony> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted 
<tdmg> ummmmmm.........
<tdmg> how do I save the file is the console?
<tdmg> in*
<ricosuave17> ok i read the docs and now im worse then b4 i didnt understand anything at all
<pax> ricosuave17: isnt trolling in #ubuntu enough for ya :D
<ricosuave17> u should ask some people that know me
<pow3r> Hola gente, no puedo activar dma hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb
<pow3r> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<crimsun> SATA?
<pow3r> tengo 2 sata pero esos lo toma bien
<crimsun> in ingles, por favor?
<pow3r> un ide un lector dvd y grabadora dvd en esto me da el error
<pow3r> sorry
<pow3r> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb
<pow3r> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<crimsun> is /dev/hdb SATA?
<pow3r> no, DVD 
<crimsun> are you using sudo?
<pow3r> yes
<pow3r> /dev/hdc WD1200 IDE
<pow3r> /dev/hdd DVD-RW
<pow3r> /dev/sda SATA WD1600
<pow3r> /dev/sdb SATA WD2500, its ok
<pow3r> sda its ok
<shawn_> I get this error this error http://pastebin.com/325919 when trying to compile K3B... any ideas?
* ztonzy wonders why shawn would compile K3b when it is in repositries
* necrogami dosnt know
<Wizzard> hi there
<malte> hi
<Wizzard> I need help, how can I set up some program to start with the OS? I want mprime to run on every boot
<ztonzy> Wizzard: mostly if you have it running while logging out or shutting down system, it usually starts when booting up into KDE
<ztonzy> because it saves last session
<Wizzard> yep, but I do not save my session, I want it run independently from Xwindows
<thoreauputic> Wizzard:  man update-rc.d , or use /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Wizzard> I just have to edit that file and set it executable?
* ztonzy *shudders* konqueror crash again
<nikkia> ztonzy: the kubuntu konqueror seems to crash more than others, dunno why
<ztonzy> nikkia: hmm yes...
<nikkia> ztonzy: its most likely some optional feature kde was built with, or without
<ztonzy> nikkia: I have updated to 3.4.2 as well
<nikkia> ztonzy: possibly restricted formats related
<ztonzy> nikkia: ok...I told this in #kde and some said it might go to do with gcc or something
<nikkia> it could be, it could be lots of things
<ztonzy> but maybe I am rembering wrong
<nikkia> ztonzy: when it happens, do you get the crash dialog ? and is it possible to get the crash log on a pastebin ?
<ztonzy> it is not good advert if kubuntu is supposed to be like in forefront of KDE development-releases
<ztonzy> nikkia: yes I do, but backtrace doesn't give much info...just some line
<nikkia> ztonzy: my experience was, it tends to happen 'more' when browsing to a dir that contains .avi files, so i'm tempted to lean towards the meta-info fetching from them, but that wasn't the only place it crashed, it would occasionally crash loading settings:/
<ztonzy> nikkia: crashes also when browsing the net
<nikkia> ztonzy: that's always been 'normal' for me, and firefox crashes enough that i don't consider that unusual, sadly
<ztonzy> heh
<ztonzy> funny with Gnome apps when in Ubuntu (gnome) is that a dialuge asks if you want to restart the app...in KDE this isn't 
<nikkia> ztonzy: basically, i expect some crashy behaviour browsing the web, but browsing the local folders is a different story
<ztonzy> true
<nikkia> however, my konqueror here, doesn't crash
<ztonzy> I was told it was crashing more opening Konqueror direct to Home folder...but now it is more than that
<nikkia> so its not something inherant to KDE/konqueror, its something 'different' about the kubuntu release
<ztonzy> yes
<ztonzy> nikkia: I was close to try out SimplyMepis just that I grew tired of these crashes
<ztonzy> and so aphohy, or how the nick is spelled...told me to try out his help instead haha
<nikkia> morning kay
<nikkia> kay, i found where the user autostart is executed, just after you left - its not run by ksmserver at all, but by kdesktop
<nikkia> kay, which i believe, implies that the user autostart occurs before session recovery, since kdesktop is started by ksmserver from the system autostart, before the user session
<kay> nikkia: ah.... thanks for digging that up nikkia
<kay> I am trying to put that to use
<nikkia> kay, ksmserver does honor a flag in the session stuff that says 'this was auto-started, don't save it' so you'd probably want to set that on all user-autostart items
<nikkia> i imagine the .desktop files in the system autostart have it set, if you need to see what the flag is
<kay> You know what annoys me most in my use of KDE now?
<nikkia> ?
<kay> My wife is a perfect KDE user
<kay> The only time she is totally confused and left in the water
<kay> is when Kontact says is may already be running when it starts
<nikkia> ah
<kay> That often happens right after boot with automatic login
<kay> I am now going to hunt down the lock file and erase it for her on login
<kay> That's why I wanted to know if it would be early enough to do it there, nikka :)
<kay> +i
<nikkia> kay, i see
<kay> oh and morning too :)
<nikkia> i wish i knew why beep's mp4 plugin can *sometimes* read the tags, but sometimes not
<malte> http://expressen.se/index.jsp?a=412252 omg
<malte> ops
<malte> wrong channel, nevermind that :)
<nikkia> kay, actually, the 'auto-started' tag appears to be set by ksmserver/kdestop and thus those apps autostarted don't get saved with the session
<kay> Cool, that thing is clever
<EvanMcCone> somebody know as configure 5.1 in kmix? :D
<kay> But one thing bad about KDE sessions is that you cannot save them when you want
<nikkia> kay, yeah, you can
<kay> Really?
<nikkia> kay, if you disable auto-session saving, it adds a menu item to save the session
<kay> Oh... uhm, have to look
<nikkia> kay, it appears just above 'lock session' in the kde menu, iirc
<nikkia> yep, just set it to 'restore manually saved session' and 'save session' appeared :)
<kay> But will it still save my session on logout automatically?
<yahalom> how do i make this command permanent  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd ?
<nikkia> no
<nikkia> you have to save the session manually once you disable auto-session-saving
<kay> The thing is, sometimes, horror, my system/KDE crashes after one week of using it
<nikkia> kay, i've never been able to decide which i prefer most, leaving auto-save on, but maintaining the 'exclude these apps' list, or using manual session saves
<kay> I have a tendency to not shutdown at work
<kay> And keep my TODO list by which windows are still open and where on what desktop
<nikkia> kay, now i know about the autostart folder stuff, i may even consider dumping the sessions altogether, and just setting up my base session in autostart
<kay> When I had a web page open, a file open, something, it really needs to open again
<kay> or else I loose information/time
<nikkia> kay, you could script it...
<kay> With DCOP to the ksmserver ?
<nikkia> kay, have a crontab that sends a dcop to ksmserver to save, every hour
<kay> That would be perfect, indeed
<kay> You know how I love autocomplete on Debian's
<nikkia> 'dcop ksmserver ksmserver saveCurrentSession' should do it
<yahalom> anybody?
<kay> dcop is perfectly guiding me to that
<pakos> yahalom: /etc/hdparm.conf
<kay> with autocomplete... that's hard to be beaten feature.
<yahalom> pakos: i added it but it doesnt work :(
<kay> nikkia: Thank for you the hint, that will make me much more effective :)
<pakos> yahalom: how did you do it?
<yahalom> pakos:  http://pastebin.com/325960
<yahalom> pakos: take a look plz
<nikkia> yahalom: don't use /dev/dvd in hdparm.conf
<yahalom> nikkia: what then?
<nikkia> yahalom: the udev scripts to create the symlinks probably hasn't run at the time hdparm is run at boot
<nikkia> yahalom: use the actual device node, ie the file that /dev/dvd is symlinked to
<pakos> correct
<yahalom> nikkia: where do i see that?
<nikkia> it'll be /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd or something, just ls -l /dev/dvd and it'll say
<yahalom> where do i see what device /dev/dvd is?
<kay> And watch out, enabling DMA on the same channel where a harddisk is
<nikkia> yahalom: like this:
<nikkia> nikki@nikki:~$ ls -l /dev/dvd
<nikkia> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-07-30 17:22 /dev/dvd -> hdc
<kay> If you can, separate the two physically
<nikkia> kay, umm, HDDs should get DMA enabled by default, anyway
<yahalom> nikkia: ok its hda
<nikkia> kay, its only optical drives that aren't DMA'ed by default on [k] ubuntu
<kay> If they do not, they might have a reason
<pakos> yahalom: are you sure, thath your dvd is actually hda?
<kay> hda.... where is your root on?
<kay> type mount
<nikkia> pakos: its not inconceivable.... SATA for disks, first PATA channel for optical...
<yahalom> /dev/hda {
<yahalom>          dma=on
<yahalom> }
<yahalom> nikkia: like this: ?
<yahalom> sorry for the lenght
<kay> Well, no deal.... but it worries me that you may trouble your system
<pakos> nikkia: yeah, right :)
<nikkia> yahalom: yes, that'd be right if hda is your dvd
<kay> I once corrupted a system, because the DMA was not working due to incorrect jumpering
<yahalom> kay:  same here
<yahalom> nikkia: do i now it should turn on everytime i reboot? obviously it should be uncommented right?
<kay> If you can, open the box, and connect the DVD drive to a separate channel.
<nikkia> yahalom: yes, uncommented, the parameters in hdparm.conf are set at boot time, just before hotplug is loaded, iirc
<nikkia> kay, if its on hda, i suspect it already is
<nikkia> kay, most PCs come with the optical drive on its own channel anyway
<kay> depends on what is hdb :p
<yahalom> nikkia can u check out my hdparm and see if it makes sense?
<nikkia> kay, not his root, that's for certain...
<kay> why?
<nikkia> kay, as windows, which the machine came with most likely, won't boot from a slave
<kay> Oh... didn't know that
<yahalom> nikkia: http://pastebin.com/325966
<kay> I guess, I used the swap feature of my BIOS :)
<kay> For switching between two drives
<yahalom> nikkia: can u check it out?
<nikkia> yahalom: looks ok to me
<yahalom> nikkia: ok let me try
<yahalom> thanx
<nikkia> yahalom: do not enable the mult_sect stuff on dvds, they don't seem to like it :)
<nikkia> kay, basically, if the optical drive is on /dev/hda, i'd wager that the hdds aren't PATA
<kay> ah... true
<nikkia> primary master is too bizarre a location for optical drives for anything but a SATA/PATA setup
<nikkia> (or a badly done 'built it myself' system)
<nikkia> (or a well dont 'built it myself system' :)
<kay> I avoided SATA at the time, I have the controller, but I was too uncertain it would boot into Linux
<kay> Now that works I guess
<nikkia> my promise card doesn't support boot-from-cd so my optical drives all sit on the motherboard IDE :)
<nikkia> (not /dev/hda tho, that has a HDD sat on it 'in case of emergency with the promise controller' :)
<kay> I have that cheap AsRock K8S8 or something
<kay> Everything on board for like 50 USD... that was good, but they discontinued it
<nikkia> kay, i'm constantly surprised that people buy a product made by a company whose name sounds like 'ass rock' :)
<kay> Well, there is somehow ASUS behind it, that is why I did
<kay> The motherboard even has that ASUS color, just not the prize tag :p
<nikkia> kay, i thought asus and asrock were totally unconnected other than asrock riding on their name
<buz> asrock is asus el cheapo line
<kay> I believe they don't have their own designs
<buz> i think its their own designs
<buz> those dual cpu things are utterly weird
<kay> They buy in from ASUS and make it cheaper
<kay> (when they can)
<kay> Yeah, some things are totally trash.
<buz> mhh i generally buy asus these days
<buz> not too expensive either
* nikkia shrugs, i'm using a P4PE-DLX anyway
<buz> and the stuff works
<kay> I read boards before I buy
<nikkia> buz, i was put off asus once, but not by their quality
<kay> And that one got good marks and tests and so I went for it
<nikkia> it was their reaction to the i820 debacle that annoyed me
<kay> What was that again?
<nikkia> but after having 2 badly designed gigabyte boards, i came running back to asus :)
<buz> nikkia: yeah once got one with fucked up layout
<nikkia> kay, the i820 was conceptually flawed...
<buz> definitely not atx spec
<kay> oh, bad 
<nikkia> kay, intel recalled all the boards, and offered replacements, asus said 'F. U. you bought it, live with it'
<kay> Well, there is a difference between Intel and ASUS
<nikkia> kay, every other i820 integrator recalled/replaced
<nikkia> only asus said 'tough!'
<nikkia> the i820's memory controller corrupted data to/from RAM
<kay> Intel in the first place is much bigger and willing to take the hit, whereas ASUS had to buy from Intel to sell it to you
<buz> asus could have sued intel for damages
<nikkia> kay, as i said, everyone else using i820 recalled and replaced
<kay> That's why I buy only cheap working stuff :p
<nikkia> and i believe intel had a OEM policy to offer replacement boards
<kay> If you invest 200 USD, it hurts to change your board
<kay> If you invested 50 USD, you can try 4 more.
<nikkia> kay, thats why i gave up paying for on-board SCSI
<kay> And I don't need too much performance these days
<nikkia> it always worked fine, but each time i did an upgrade, $300-400 for the motherboard was too bad
<kay> Well, I left that SCSI train long ago, when IDE turned out to be so compelling cheaper
<kay> Exactly...
<nikkia> i gave up SCSI when it became painfully apparent that the SCSI CDROM market was dead
<kay> Also, I look at what integrators do
<nikkia> ie, when the fastest IDE CD burner was 40x, and the fastest SCSI CD burner was 8x :)
<kay> Here in Germany we have quite a few companies that sell PCs and one kind of it, self constructed
<kay> Some of them cheap and quality
<nikkia> (oh, and yamaha had a 20x SCSi drive, but it was just a IDE drive with a SCSI/IDE bridge and $100 extra on the price :)
<kay> nikkia: And the drives started to be having IDE to SCSI adapters that made it slower
<kay> nikkia: At least the ones you could buy, and they were slower too
<kay> That hard disk drives I meant
<kay> I bought my AMD64 from such an integrator. 
<nikkia> kay, it wasn't the bridge that slowed them down, it was the fact that the manufacturers realised they could dump 6month old IDE drives on the SCSI crowd, with a bridge and still charge more than the new IDE drives
<kay> I needed not buy Windows, not even got a floppy drive, I didn't want, no optical drive I already had.... and stuff
<kay> No mouse, no keyboard, etc.
<kay> Just the things I wanted, and I knew that their choice of mainboard, the 50 USD one, was actually good :)
* nikkia wonders if its possible to configure thunderbird to save 2 'Sent' copies, one local, one remote
<EvanMcCone> what kernel use kubuntu 5.04 ?
<EvanMcCone> 2.6...?
<buz> .10
<EvanMcCone> oks
<EvanMcCone> thx buz 
<paines> hi
<buz> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99654 mhh still happens for me.
<buz> anyone got a trunk build of akregator?
<EvanMcCone> config-2.6.8.1-3-386 of ubuntu and the kubuntu is config-2.6.10... ?
<P3L|C4N0> 2.6.8.1 = Warty | 2.6.10... Hoary
<EvanMcCone> what?
<EvanMcCone> is for kernel compilation
<buz> weird
<buz> i got knewsticker installed but it wont show up in the add applet dialog of the kicker
<buz> ah i must be bling
<EvanMcCone> :/
<EvanMcCone> P3L|C4N0:  of kubuntu 5.04 config-2.6.... ?
<EvanMcCone> P3L|C4N0:  of kubuntu 5.04 config-2.6.10-5-386 :D
<P3L|C4N0> EvanMcCone, $ uname -a
<EvanMcCone> thx :)
<buz> is there something like beagle or spotlight for kde?
<apokryphos> buz: kat
<buz> which i can get where?
<apokryphos> kde-apps
<buz> mhh lets give it a shot if i can get it to compile that is
<buz> sheesh
<buz> i need about 200mb of dev stuff
<apokryphos> buz: there's an ubuntu .deb there
<buz> mhh need to dig further then
<apokryphos> buz: it's listed right there, as a download
<buz> cool
<buz> was looking at the wrong page i guess
<buz> its actually right at the top ;)
<buz> people who supply ubuntu debs must be good ;)
<buz> dpkg: error processing //home/buz/Desktop/kat_0.6.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--install):
<buz>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Success
<buz> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe
<buz> doesnt work
<apokryphos> buz: I get the error too; bad packaging, perhaps. I can send you the 0.54 version, which I had and works
<buz> maybe i'll build it
<buz> will go grab something to eat now
<apokryphos> buz: no point, if you'll need to get all those extra things... major hassle.
<apokryphos> http://giannaros.org/kat_0.5.4-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb -- if you want it.
<thijs> hi all
<Octane> i know this is odd but can someone here tell me what items they have in their Development menu in the KDE menu
<Fraeon> How about if I told you that I don't have a development menu?
<Octane> Fraeon: i would believe you!!!
<Octane> so you dont have the kdewebdev package installed?
<ztonzy> hmm
<comp7> hi all
<ztonzy> OSD placement is gone in Konversation, I can't set it anymore...where have it dissapeard ?
<ztonzy> it does popup when somone's typing my nick...but I can't set the location anymore :-\
<ztonzy> this weird, another Kubuntu issue ?
<lindsay> hello
<comp7> hi lindsay
<lindsay> i'm trying to access my ntfs media through media:/
<lindsay> in KDE
<lindsay> however
<lindsay> it wont let my
<lindsay> because im not SU
<lindsay> im assuming
<lindsay> coz if I go kdesu it works
<lindsay> is there a way to allow it to work?
<lindsay> without becoming SU?
<evanmccone> hi
<evanmccone> how i can cancel a compilation and remove?
<bizzare> helow..i need help..i want to configure adsl in kubuntu..how?
<wellso> hi ppl
<pakos> bizzare: install ppoe
<pakos> bizzare: sorry, pppoe
<wellso> on my log off dialog im missing options to shutdown/restart/end session etc. Any idea how i get them back
<pakos> wellso: using kdm?
<bizzare> tnx..it works with pppoeconfig ;)
<wellso> yeah, I apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<buz> apokryphos: i installed kat 0.5.4
<buz> seems to work
<bizzare> i would like to ask sometinhg more...hm...when i try to install lynx i write apt-get install lynx..but the apt-get can't find the package
<bizzare> where's the problem
<pakos> wellso: in control center, system administration / login manager / shutdown are the settings ok?
<pakos> buz: does kat have online update (watching for modified files), or should run a cron job to update the database?
<buz> i think you need a kernel patch for the watching
<buz> not entirely sure though
<buz> only just installed it
<pakos> dnotify, i suppose
<buz> it prefers inotify i think
<wellso> brb pakos
<buz> theres something about it on the site
<pakos> buz: ok, thanks!
<Fraeon> And remember, the best reason not to become a vegetarian is because Hitler was one.
<Fraeon> What is more, the Greenpeace has-beens neglect the scientific evidence that we NEED meat to survive. Here's proof: In Adventure Island II, you can eat fruit to gain back one bar of health, but only one bar. On the other hand, if you find the roast beef, it will restore all of your health, even if you're down to one bar. This matter proves that meat is necessary for survival, especially red meat. 
<buz> lets have kat scan my homedir ;)
<Fraeon> If you still don't believe me and think vegetables are better, then ask yourself what takes away your health in Adventure Island--that's right, the freakin' EGGPLANT!
<wellso> hi again ppl
<wellso> pakos: cant see anything wrong with the options
<buz> i cant help, but i still think it looks win3.1 like http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey guys,
<wellso> hi
<wellso> hows things
<Alex[RM-UK] > not to bad really you?
<Alex[RM-UK] > I heard about the new KDE 3.4.2 and I saw on Kubuntus site to add the extra download sites in,
<Alex[RM-UK] > but what files do I download via Kynaptic to get 3.4.2 ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > anyone?
<Fraeon> sudo apt-get install kde*
<Alex[RM-UK] > with the *
<Alex[RM-UK] > ?
<Fraeon> Ok, maybe that isn't quite wise.
<Alex[RM-UK] > why?
<pakos> Alex[RM-UK] : install? none. you should only do an update & upgrade
<Fraeon> That will install every package that starts with "kde"
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh, 
<pakos> Alex[RM-UK] : you should not install kde*, because it installs everything :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh I mean update & upgrade, i've been using windows a bit too much and keep saying install lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > shall I just go into Kynaptic, and right click on every kde package installed and go Update?
<pakos> Alex[RM-UK] : simply add the new source line to the sources.list, and run an 'aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade'
<Alex[RM-UK] > sudo? or just aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade
<pakos> Alex[RM-UK] : yes, with sudo
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok,
<pakos> Alex[RM-UK] : you can use Kynaptic too, but i prefer the command line for such tasks :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > shall try it in a min, copying 5 gigs of mp3s over to my linux box so it's a bit slow
<Alex[RM-UK] > suppose so, I tend to use a GUI more as i've only been using linux for 2 months :)
<wellso> http://dtwp.net/logout.jpg anyone know how to get around this?
<Alex[RM-UK] > is there any other file browser apart from Konqueror that works on KDE
<Alex[RM-UK] > I really don't like Konqueror much,
<buz> all of them should work
<buz> but konqi is the best imho
<Alex[RM-UK] > I don't know of any,
<buz> gnome's nautilus is crap
<wellso> aye
<buz> and others i currently dont remember
<wellso> konq kicks its ass
<pakos> Alex[RM-UK] : in kynaptic, click simply on 'refresh' and then on 'upgrade all packages'
<buz> midnight commander
<pakos> Alex[RM-UK] : krusader?
<Alex[RM-UK] > I will have a look at that,
<Alex[RM-UK] > for the Kynaptic, that will update every package installed, including KDE, yes?
<wellso> yeah MC is the beast for konq
<buz> mh krusader is like GUI MC
<Alex[RM-UK] > nar all music finidhed, lets try these updates
<buz> i never quite liked that split pane stuff though
<pakos> Alex[RM-UK] : yes, but because the newly added source has only kde-related packages, only kde will be upgraded
<wellso> i like having the terminal at the bottom
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh, cool
<wellso> great for java compiling
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok, doing updates via Konsole now,
<Alex[RM-UK] > then I have to restart pc I assume?
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok, it's done
<Alex[RM-UK] > hum, that quick?
<pakos> Alex[RM-UK] : logout-login is enough
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh,
<Alex[RM-UK] > it can't of done it that quick surley,
<pakos> Alex[RM-UK] : did you add the new source to the sources.list file?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes, I added all of them it said possible
<Alex[RM-UK] > E: /home/alex/.aptitude/config - Unable to open %s for writing (13 Permission denied)
<Alex[RM-UK] > E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Alex[RM-UK] > E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Alex[RM-UK] > I did sudo 
<wellso> http://dtwp.net/logout.jpg anyone know how to restore this with Shutdown/Restart?
<wellso> close synaptic/kynaptic
<Alex[RM-UK] > it's not open,
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh, it's done this before
<pakos> wellso: hmm, if the control center settings allow the shutdown / restart for all users, then i have no ideas left :-/
<Alex[RM-UK] > i'll try it the Kynaptic way,
<paines> wellso: kcontrol->kde components->session manager
<paines> wellso: if you mean to have options like shutown, end current session etc...
<Alex[RM-UK] > nar, downloading update packages now,
<wellso> still no joy matey
<Alex[RM-UK] > going to get a Brew, will be back in a mo.
<nikkia> wellso, are you using KDM ?
<nikkia> if you switched to gdm, the KDE session manager cannot offer shutdown/reboot
<insanekane> hello nikkia 
<wellso> i installed Hoary with Gnome, and then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<nikkia> wellso, so you're probably still using GDM as your login manager
<nikkia> you'll want to dpkg-reconfigure gdm and select kdm :)
<wellso> excellent
<nikkia> and hope it works :P
<wellso> i'll restart X and try
<wellso> if all goes well, I'll be back :)
<nikkia> afternoon insanekane
* nikkia is sort of busy doing the worst part of programming there is :/
<insanekane> nikkia: and that is ?
<insanekane> oh building :)
<nikkia> memory optimisation
<insanekane> aha
<insanekane> hehe :)
<nikkia> trying to squeeze this java program into using less than 360MB of memory
<insanekane> amazing ... i havent made a program that purposefully requires that much memory :)
<insanekane> though ive worked with 128 byte uCs :)
<wellso> thankyou nikkia
<wellso> worked a treat
<nikkia> insanekane: you obviously haven't had to deal with 25MB of png files that get uncompressed to 32bit RGB textures at load time, and 100+MB of xvid files that have to be loaded into ram
<insanekane> hehe, no i havent :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > HEy im back,
<Alex[RM-UK] > I got a question, I just copied all my music from my windows hard drive, to my Linux one. But is there any point? I mean, can I just make XMMS play all my music files from the Windows hard drive
<Alex[RM-UK] > or does it have to be on my local linux hard drive?
<wellso> yeah if you set up the shares on your windows box
<wellso> or are you dual booting
<Alex[RM-UK] > Windos box and Linux box are the same :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > sort of, with 2 hard drives
<Alex[RM-UK] > Linux is master, windows is slave
<wellso> just a case of mounting your windows partition/drive and accessing the files
<wellso> FAT can read/write NTFS read only
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh I can do that fine, so it will work fine? xmms wont try and wirte any fiels to NTFS will it?
<wellso> no m8
<wellso> dont see why it would anyway
<wellso> unless you are changing ID3 tags etc.
<Alex[RM-UK] > good :P that will save me some space on my linux hard drive then
<Alex[RM-UK] > nah I wont be doing that
<wellso> cool
<Alex[RM-UK] > Nar, it works fine
<moparfan90_> whats a good dektop manager
<Bubbling_Zombie> depends on your personal taste.
<moparfan90_> other then kde.. something like openbox or blackbox bu better
<moparfan90_> but*
<Bubbling_Zombie> http://xwinman.org/
<Bubbling_Zombie> you might want to try fluxbox
<moparfan90_> i have that. i cant figure out how to confire it
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hum, I've never been able to get Surround sound on ANY ofthe linux distros I have tried
<Bubbling_Zombie> check out the .fluxbox directory in your home
<Alex[RM-UK] > is it possible to get surround sound in Kubuntu, with a Creative sound blaster Liev! 5.1 sound card?
<nikkia> alex, yes, but the trick is to tell the video player to use a different alsa device
<Alex[RM-UK] > Video? I be using XMMS EE eeeee
<nikkia> alex, if your surround is connected to digital output, so you want spdif, then you'll see an iec* named channel in the alsamixer, you can tell the video player to output spdif to that
<nikkia> alex, why would you want surround sound on stereo audio? that's silly
<Alex[RM-UK] > I don't understand
<Alex[RM-UK] > In Windows, Creative comes with a nice little settings box, and if I ever ticked Digital Output Only sound would turn off, so I never had it on
<Bubbling_Zombie> Alex[RM-UK]  i don't have any experience with the card. But check your sound options in the configuration screen
<Bubbling_Zombie> (control center i mean)
<nikkia> alex, well, you can get surround a number of ways with linux, the problem is, you need a surround sound source to play back, music in xmms is going to be stereo, so that won't be surround :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Oh, how come XMMS is stereo?
<nikkia> videos you have a couple of choices, you can either tell the video player to decode ac3 to seperate alsa channels, or you can output the ac3 unchanged to spdif if your speakers are connected digitally
<nikkia> alex, because music is stereo ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > then how did I get sourround sound with msuic, in Winamp and Media player...any other application that would play any msuic files 
<nikkia> because creative use a gimmicky setting that ruins the quality of your music in the name of 'making it surround'
<Alex[RM-UK] > I dont understand what you mean 'connected digitaly' 
<Alex[RM-UK] > so it's not true sourrund sound in windows?
<nikkia> for stereo music? no, of course not
<nikkia> its just echo applied to the rear speakers
<Alex[RM-UK] > so all that time in Windows I had an echo as surround sound?! my god
<gdh> Alex[RM-UK] : Come on , think about it - if the source is only 2 channels.... :)
<nikkia> alex, if you're playing games or videos that are actually capable of surround, you would have had surround, but not from music
<gdh> it's not like music CDs are encoded with Dolby Pro-logic ... :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > gdh, what do you mean source is only 2 channels?
<Alex[RM-UK] > i'm totaly confused now
<gdh> Alex[RM-UK] : the music mp3s you were playing are stereo.. 2 channels.. the left speaker + the right speaker.
<thoreauputic> Alex[RM-UK] : stereo recording == 2 channels
<gdh> if you have 2 channels, how can you have 'real 'surround in 5 or more speakers?
<Alex[RM-UK] > hum, yeh I see your point now
<nikkia> gdh, there are some surround encoded music, but its usually DTS, and not very common, and someone with DTS cds would know a bit more about what they're doing (and not be playing them with winamp)
<Aapzak> goodmorning
<Aapzak> :)
<nikkia> and besides, playing back DTS music without knowing what you're doing results in VERY loud noise :P
<Alex[RM-UK] > so, back to the orgional question - How do I get surround sound?
<gdh> Alex[RM-UK] : By providing the card with surround data - typically playing a DVD movie.
<nikkia> alex, you need something capable of generating surround output, xine for example, then you tell it either one of two things, to decode AC3 and send the output streams to different alsa channels, or you send the whole thing unencoded to the digital output of the card
<Alex[RM-UK] > I mean for my MP3's
<nikkia> alex, mp3s are NOT in surround
<Alex[RM-UK] > I know, I know
* nikkia bangs her head against the desk
<wellso> :)
<thoreauputic> Alex[RM-UK] : hello! Earth to Alex[RM-UK]  ...
<gdh> :) I don't think Linux supports those crap 'DSP' effects
<gdh> so, the answer is "You don't"
<gdh> easy :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > thoreauputic, Hi!
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<Alex[RM-UK] > so, I download xine, and it should give me "echoey" surround sound?
<nikkia> alex, no
<nikkia> alex, thank god
<nikkia> echoey surround == crap
<nikkia> gdh, btw, you can in theory accomplish it with a very nasty jack setup :P
<Alex[RM-UK] > so I cant get surround sound then,
<nikkia> gdh, you use beep or xmms talking to jack, then create a duplicate output mapping from xmms to an echo plugin -> rear speakers :)
* thoreauputic gets dizzy from going in circles
<gdh> nikkia: Hm, in that case I think I would rather not know jack 
<nikkia> gdh, its not something anyone would want to do, of course :)
<wellso> my sound is distorted in ubuntu unless I take the PCM value down on my sound card
<wellso> anyone know a work around for this
<Alex[RM-UK] > so I gotta be stuck with this echoey stero sound for when ever im on linux :(
<nikkia> wellso, yes, don't turn it up to 100%
<wellso> lol
<wellso> could i re-calibrate it somehow?
<nikkia> wellso, no, its more card manufacturer bull
<wellso> thought so
<nikkia> wellso, they spec the output volume controls higher than their windows drivers allow
<nikkia> so 100% in windows in reality is more like 80%
* Alex[RM-UK]  wishes for surround sound
<wellso> yeah, that sounds right
<wellso> nasty distortion at 100%
<wellso> my B&W's sound like they gonna explode
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh, my speakers did a really loud high pitch noise when I did that!!!!
<Alex[RM-UK] > scared the crap out of me when I put my msuic on
<Alex[RM-UK] > i'd still like surround sound though,
<Alex[RM-UK] > even if it is the echoey one like Windows :)
<nikkia> alex, you're free to modify xmms to do so, everyone else that actually cares about their music quality will stick with what we have
<Aapzak> do you guys use the konqueror webbrowser?
<Bubbling_Zombie> sometimes
<wellso> i use firefox tbh
<Aapzak> it feels to completely incompatible with almost everything
<Bubbling_Zombie> dont have a problem with it
<Aapzak> form buttons that don't work, no javascript, 
<gdh> Aapzak: You mean it makes you realise how many webdesigners have no clue? :)
<Aapzak> :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > nikkia: I really hate this echoey sound that I have at the mo, and tbh I prefer what I had in windows. so is there ANY way I can get it like that? so it uses all 5, well 6 spakers?
<wellso> lol, they all design for IE
<Aapzak> might be gdh , but it's anoying
<Aapzak> really anoying, where firefox still manages in most cases, konqueror does not have a clue what to do
<Aapzak> are there any tweaks I should perform to make konq better, flash plugin for instance?
<Aapzak> I love KDE and all the KDE apps, but konqueror and Kopete let me down too often
<Bubbling_Zombie> do you have flash for firefox installed?
<Alex[RM-UK] > which is better in your opinion, gMSN or Kopete?
<Alex[RM-UK] > amsn*
<Aapzak> amsn is much better
<jpatrick> I've never tried amsn..
<Aapzak> kopete is broken in my opinion
<Aapzak> not useable
<Alex[RM-UK] > just imagine if NO ONE competed against each other for better apps and just combined forces, the programs would be FAR better
<Aapzak> it does not detects connection loss, you can be offline for hours without knowing
<gdh> hahaha :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> no, that'd make them lazy
<gdh> Why can't we all just get along!? ;)
<Aapzak> lets all use only MS products and see where we end up
<Alex[RM-UK] > my dream OS - Linux back end, able to run ALL Windows apps..well any OS app. SURROUND SOUND ^^ and a nice GUI which is easy to use
<Aapzak> sounds like MacOSX
<Alex[RM-UK] > does it?
<Alex[RM-UK] > never used macosx. can that run windows progs?
<wellso> the macs with intel arch. will be interesting
<Aapzak> they will
<Alex[RM-UK] > first time macs have goen with intel isn't it?
<Aapzak> macos is brilliant
<nikkia> alex, as i've said, you can get surround sound with linux, but only real surround sound, so stop trolling
<jpatrick> Mac can run MS Office and Photosho
<wellso> yes m8
<jpatrick> Photoshop*
<Alex[RM-UK] > 3D Studio max?
<wellso> macs are the king for graphics design
<Bubbling_Zombie> linux + windows games (100% native) <- my dream os
<Aapzak> BSD-like backend, very sweet frontend
<Alex[RM-UK] > nikkia, sorry I just liked the surround sound I had
<jpatrick> be happy
<Alex[RM-UK] > and smile
<jpatrick> I have no sound
<wellso> i cant wait to see what ubuntu develops into in a few years
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ubuntu I love, I tried many other Linux distros and ubuntu just works
<wellso> (k)ubuntu is my choice too, hardware support is fantastic
<Aapzak> gentoo is the best ;)
<wellso> i never tried it mate
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hum, is there a MSN type progam for MacOSX, and does Firefox and Thunderbird work on it? 
<Bubbling_Zombie> gentoo is a waste of time
<jpatrick> Adium
<Aapzak> Alex[RM-UK] : yes yes yes
<gdh> Bubbling_Zombie: Yes, several hours at a time :)
<jpatrick> sort of
<wellso> the compiling sounds a ball-ache
<Aapzak> it makes the system flexible
<Aapzak> it takes some time, true, 
<Bubbling_Zombie> my system is just as flexible as a gentoo system.
<Alex[RM-UK] > My god, I think I may wack a 3rd hard drive in my pc and try that. I do loads of graphics work you see, and I want a OS that doesn't crash and is great for graphic work (mac)
<Bubbling_Zombie> and besides
<Bubbling_Zombie> apt-build for the win
<wellso> i understand how compiling for your specific system is benificial
<Aapzak> it might be, I'm not familiar with Kubuntu
<wellso> how good is yum/emerge compared to apt?
<Aapzak> I like apt better
<wellso> i never used the alternatives
<wellso> i like apt
<Alex[RM-UK] > haha, I just rememberd Suse YAST. I really didn't like that program, yuck
<Aapzak> the search function is superior for instance
<wellso> simple and too-the-point
<Aapzak> yes, apt is nice, portage has some advantages too
<nikkia> wellso, yum is terrible
<Alex[RM-UK] > I liked Vector Linux's aplication system,
<Alex[RM-UK] > forgot what it was called,
<wellso> anyone here run any ubuntu workstations/servers in a commercial enviroment?
<Aapzak> nicest thing about gentoo is not the optimalistations, but the make flags, you decide what should be build with an application and what not. If you only use kde + arts sound daemon, there is no use in adding oss, alsa, esd or other sound systems to your application
<Alex[RM-UK] > *gasp* can you no longer download a trial of 3ds max?!
<Aapzak> load on your system will be a lot less because so much can be left out
<wellso> for a noob like me the flags would confuse me
<Poromies> hmm, hard to compare them, emerge is great for source-like distros and apt for these binary orientated, though they both can handle binary and source packages
<wellso> id miss something vital and only realise once its compiled
<Aapzak> wellso: prolly :) but using gentoo makes you also understand your (linux) system a lot better, 
<Bubbling_Zombie> http://julien.danjou.info/article-apt-build.html <- Aapzak you might want to check this
<wellso> i've heard good things about gentoo
<Bubbling_Zombie> Aapzak that whole "understanding" thing doesn't depend on the distro. It depends on the person using it
<Alex[RM-UK] > does anyone know if you can still get hold of the 3dsm trial on there site?
<Alex[RM-UK] > it seems as if it's been taken off
<Poromies> Aapzak: not entirely true, mainly gentoo teaches how to use handbook, manuals and support forums :)
<Aapzak> Gentoo is nice, but I dont't run it on this laptop because I don't want to let this machine compile everyting
<Poromies> imo that is ;P
<Aapzak> Poromies: which are all perfect, the best I've ever seen
<wellso> i need to learn some foundation linux/unix skills
<Aapzak> Bubbling_Zombie: when you build your system from scratch, you'll have to learn a few things too
<Bubbling_Zombie> like?
<wellso> when i go uni I think they are using solaris :S
<Poromies> gentoo doesn't force to build from scratch btw, you can choose stage3 or even install Vidalinux (stage4 with anaconda)
<Aapzak> Bubbling_Zombie: you'll learn about system loggers, dir structure, cron daemon, etc. basic stuff, but it helped me in realising what the kernel does and what everything else does
<Alex[RM-UK] > Guys, and girls, does 3dsm work on Mac os by any chance?
* ztonzy still have to get new live cd to work...3 times and no luck yet to boot it
<Bubbling_Zombie> Aapzak you learn that stuff , once you evolve from a "everything in the gui" to the "me & my terminal"
<Aapzak> :)
<wellso> im a GUI kind of guy
<Aapzak> I never used a gui-config-based linux
<wellso> my term. experiance is vague to say the least
<Aapzak> I've been running Debian for years, since a year or two gentoo
<Alex[RM-UK] > brb gotta restart kde, 
<wellso> the support on here is fantastic, never had a problem that hasnt been solved
<Aapzak> Bubbling_Zombie: I'm using Kubuntu on this laptop because I like the apt system, but dislike Debian's release schedule. I like Ubuntu's better, just twice a year a new release, regardless of how far we got. It makes system administration much easier
<Bubbling_Zombie> i use debian. don't flog me now.
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> unstable I presume?
<Bubbling_Zombie> sure
<Aapzak> the tree I mean, not the system :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> :')
<Bubbling_Zombie> testing is way to slow to release things
<Aapzak> you have xorg now?
<Bubbling_Zombie> yes, they switched couple o' weeks ago
<Aapzak> kewl
<Aapzak> and kde version?
<Aapzak> debian is my old love you know
<Bubbling_Zombie> unofficial (from a rep from a debian maintainer) 3.4.1
<Aapzak> but thats not in unstable yet? or is it?
<Bubbling_Zombie> not yet no
<Aapzak> too bad, I need a newer KDE, lots of Kopete fixes
<Bubbling_Zombie> there are preview packages
<wellso> what the command to find my KDE ver.?
<ztonzy> anyon yet tried amu's new livecd ?
<ztonzy> anyone*
<Aapzak> wellso: dunno :)
<Bubbling_Zombie> wellso , open any application and check help-> about kde
<Aapzak> yeah
<Aapzak> I'm still on 3.4.1 too, so no MSN through Kopete for me
<Bubbling_Zombie> ow, it works perfectly here
<Aapzak> you must have a fixed version than
<Aapzak> I have 0.10.2
<jpatrick> Is there a program that can run .wmv files?
<nikkia> works perfectly here, too
<Bubbling_Zombie> heh, me too -_-
<Aapzak> weird
<Bubbling_Zombie> I use the preview packages
<ztonzy> nikkia: did you try the new livecd yet ?
<Bubbling_Zombie> don't know about the kubuntu versions tho
<nikkia> ztonzy: nope
<ztonzy> nikkia: haven't got it running yet
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey,
<Alex[RM-UK] > Guys I just installed kde 3.4.2
<Alex[RM-UK] > but now It has removed my Control Center Link
<Alex[RM-UK] > how do I get it back
<jpatrick> that happenes
<jpatrick> just make a new menu entry
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ho sorry, was playing Frozen bubble, such a good game.
<Alex[RM-UK] > I was going to do that but I didn't know the link to it
<Alex[RM-UK] > do you know what it is?
<jpatrick> kcontrol
<Alex[RM-UK] > anyone remeber the Icom for it?
<Alex[RM-UK] > I got it
<Alex[RM-UK] > woohoo, it installed ok.
<jpatrick> just click the icon selector and look for it
<Alex[RM-UK] > is KDFX or somethign like that, an addon for KDE? because I want to get it but not sure were to get it from
<jpatrick> no idea..
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh, ati drivers...new there was something I forget. 
<Alex[RM-UK] > forgot*
<Alex[RM-UK] > hum, edubuntu? whats that lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > education version of ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : yeah, for schools n' stuff
<ztonzy> apokryphos: hey
<apokryphos> Hi
<Alex[RM-UK] > schools? good luck to getting kids to use Linux
<lscd> why not?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Windows 100% for schools and kids, alot alot easier for them to use than linux i'd say
<lscd> i started using it at 13, my little sister uses it, and when we have kids over, they love pingus
<apokryphos> it's already happening
<buz> Alex[RM-UK] : no
<lscd> Alex[RM-UK] : it really makes no difference to a newbie, as long as they're not adding hardware and stuff.....
<buz> i dont think windows is any easier than linux for someone who doesnt know either
<buz> and linux got one biiiig advantage: no spyware etc
<Alex[RM-UK] > i'm 14 and use it, but for schools - think when tehy go home they have windows - they go to school and somehow use Linux for the first time, 
<PieD> buz: ++
<buz> and much easier to administrate in a school setting, for sure
<lscd> buz: my mom is barely tech-literate (she can do her email without thinking she's lost it if she minimizes it now) and she prefers kde to windows
<buz> i gave my parent macs
<ztonzy> apokryphos: 3rd time and still no work of livecd heh
<PieD> I see a lot of people prefering linux
<ztonzy> I will not try again
<buz> traditionally, swiss schools have been using macs
<lscd> Alex[RM-UK] : i used macs at school when i was little, and windows at home starting at 10 - it's really not that hard - you have to learn the apple menu vs the start menu vs the k menu
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes, I know Linux advantages but for little people i would give them windows
<PieD> since they don't "administrate" it
<apokryphos> ztonzy: ?
<PieD> they don't add hardware
<lscd> buz: eh, that was in canada; the swiss schools i know of mainly use pcs though :/
<PieD> they have no driver problem
<ztonzy> apokryphos: burned new livecd 3 times and cannot boot it
<PieD> no spyware, no viruses : what a dream !
<buz> lscd: depends
<lscd> buz: i'm in switzerland
<buz> university of zurich is still using loads of macs
<buz> so am i
<ztonzy> so I wont try no more
<lscd> eh
<ztonzy> ;)
<wellso> where i live its 99.5% windows workstations/servers
<buz> highschool was dell land though
<apokryphos> ztonzy: others have worked? You should let amu know
<PieD> and for a school, tools like dansguardian are great (for proxies)
<Alex[RM-UK] > haha yeh my high school is all dell
<wellso> yeah, shitty dell's that HD's blow up
<Alex[RM-UK] > yep
<ztonzy> apokryphos: tried it on a cd-rw with 10x burn speed capability
<Alex[RM-UK] > all the dl badges people have taken off lol
<lscd> sure, my university is entirely windows-based, except for the cs department (lucky, the main liceo here is olivetti based.....), - the cs department here is mac based, with a couple of linux servers
<Alex[RM-UK] > dell*
<ztonzy> used k3b and autospeed...simplymepis works
<buz> lol
<ztonzy> same cd-rw and burnspeed
<apokryphos> ztonzy: yes, would be a good idea to contact him; he's appreciate it I think.
<ztonzy> apokryphos: also got midsum for green light 
<ztonzy> he is not here I see
<apokryphos> s/he's/he'd
<buz> if i was sysadmin, i'd never use windows
<buz> really
<buz> it's a recipe for disaster
<Alex[RM-UK] > i would always 100% use linux for servers
<buz> mhh maybe bsd
<Alex[RM-UK] > no doubt about it
<PieD> buz: sadly, I know one case where people can't do without windows :
<buz> but yeah, unix it would be
<PieD> ultra specific applications
<buz> that's true
<buz> but for those i'd use terminal services
<PieD> with ultra specific file formats
<Alex[RM-UK] > I can't live without Windows. The prorgams I use will only work on it so I HAVE to use windows
<apokryphos> Our school used Linux server too; had a couple of Linux computers too but they weren't really used
<PieD> Alex[RM-UK] : you can always have a way to escape from windows
<Alex[RM-UK] > I come on Linux when ever I want to escape and know I wont be doing any graphics work
<lscd> apokryphos: sure, it's slightly easier to set up a linux system which sucks, but especially for younger people who aren't really used to windows, linux is pretty simple, as long as they don't admin it
<apokryphos> lscd: I completely agree
<Alex[RM-UK] > I bet they would love Frozen Bubble.....i'm addicted to it now :)
<apokryphos> lscd: usability in Unix DEs is really improving
<christin> #kalzium
<lscd> hehe..... it's quite addictive, yeah
<wellso> i agree :)
<lscd> apokryphos: yeah - i've really liked kde 3.2 onwards
<apokryphos> lscd: suffice it to say it would save the schools a *lot* of money too
<Alex[RM-UK] > If people have seen no different, yes Linux, but if they are used to Windows as a Kid, and then you try and give them Linux at that age...They will freak out proberly,
<christin> # kalzium
<lscd> apokryphos: well... there's the whole issue of educational software - a lot is written amazingly poorly, but some works
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : for non-administration/hardware? I really doubt that
<Alex[RM-UK] > no I mean loads of things will be different,
<wellso> depends on their level of intuition IMO
<Alex[RM-UK] > the programs they are used to wont be there, things in a differnt place, they wouldn't like it
<Alex[RM-UK] > it's like taken there fravirite cuddly toy away and replacing it with somethign else
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : yes, but nothing they couldn't quite easily learn. When my friends use my computer all they need to know is "what program does what"
<wellso> its a very user-specific matter
<lscd> Alex[RM-UK] : i've got first-hand experience saying otherwise
<lscd> i've put people as young as 8 in front of linux, who are used to using windows and macos
<lscd> and they're happy clicking at the penguin games
<Alex[RM-UK] > true, but it would be unusaly to them to start with, some may get it but I doubt all would
<lscd> Alex[RM-UK] : that's a slightly different age group, and really not comparable - perhaps more like giving them another toy
<christin> #j kalzium
<apokryphos> KDE's making a great effort here too; see http://edu.kde.org/
<wellso> im interested to see how schools here react to edubuntu
<lscd> Alex[RM-UK] : 'you click' - the barrier is being able to use a mouse, not the specific de
<buz> for me, one of the killer arguments for kde: sftp kioslave. i can work with php scripts on servers just like they were on my machine ;)
<apokryphos> buz: yup. Or fish too -- I find it a little faster.
<buz> !fish
<ubotu> buz: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Alex[RM-UK] > I know Linux is easy to use, im not saying it';s not. I mean if kids are use to Windows they wont be able to find anything on Linux to start with
<lscd> buz: yes, kde has some advanced stuff 
<buz> apokryphos: what's fish
<Alex[RM-UK] > something you eat?
<lscd> Alex[RM-UK] : you're underestimating kids; point them to the k menu, perhaps show them where the games are, and they're mainly good
<Aapzak> kopete + msn works here too, now what was that other problem I was having
<buz> i think they even figure out what the k menu is
<buz> it's in the same place as start after all
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh I was about to say that
<apokryphos> ubotu: fish is A way to access another computer's files using a simple SSH shell account and standard UNIX utilities on the remote side.
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<apokryphos> buz: see help:/kioslave -> fish
<christin> could anybody tell me what I have to do to get in a new channel ?
<Alex[RM-UK] >  /join #channelname
<apokryphos> christin: /join #channelname
<wellso> "/join #channelname"
<apokryphos> snap
<Alex[RM-UK] > bang
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol, when I said it first to him - I forgot to put a space so it went to "channelname"
<Alex[RM-UK] > ^^
<wellso> lol i was there too
<apokryphos> buz: some say it's more secure too but that would be speculative coming from me -- haven't researched it.
<Alex[RM-UK] > oo it's taking ages to install gedit
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : now why would you want to do that ;-)
<christin> aprokryphos: thanks! :-) i forgot the " / " 
<Alex[RM-UK] > not sure really lol, 
<apokryphos> !kate
<ubotu> well, kate is KDE's advanced multi-view text-editor good for things from viewing the HTML source of a site, to hanlding advanced coding in C++, PHP and XML. See http://kate.kde.org
<wellso> i like gedit
<Alex[RM-UK] > I know what kate is, and gedit
<apokryphos> christin: no worries. As a note, you can use TAB for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC
<Alex[RM-UK] > loads of commands on Ubuntus support uses gedit, and I keep having to change it to nano. and it's a pain in the le'derier
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : then it follows that you would use kate ;-)
<wellso> i'll happily use kate tho
<Alex[RM-UK] > Wow, has ATI actually made a GUI install?!
<wellso> apokryphos: nice tip (TAB)
<Alex[RM-UK] > im following this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495 and I did it a few months ago and it never came up with a GUI install before
<wellso> i wish i never bought an ATI
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<wellso> peice of shit
* lscd is glad she sticks to r200-based atis
<Alex[RM-UK] > there not, very good cards
<kay> really?
<Alex[RM-UK] > just not for linux
<wellso> yeah, its fine in windoze based games etc.
<buz> r200?
<apokryphos> what other disadvantages are there other than composite stuff in X.org?
<buz> ati cards are a pain with linux
<lscd> buz: the r200 based cards, like the 9200, 9250, etc, have oss accelerated drivers
<lscd> the r300 ones only have the proprietary drivers for 3d accel
<buz> well i got a few 9000
<kay> I have an ATI with no trouble for some time now
<wellso> im unsure of my core
<wellso> 9600
<buz> but the nvidias are better
<lscd> so, the 9600, 9800, etc are a pain
<buz> 9600 -> r3XX
<wellso> :(
<kay> 9600 is OK for me, what is the problem?
<lscd> buz: yeah.... but i hate the idea of running closed source video drivers
<buz> mhh i dont really care
<lscd> kay: closed drivers; try running that 9600 with hardware accel on linux on mac hardware
<wellso> lack of 3d accelleration
<lscd> buz: eh, for userspace apps i don't care, but my kernel? ergh
<buz> i rather have open source in user space
<buz> i don't go about installing linuxbios either ;)
<kay> But without the games, I totally have no need for accelerated 3D
<buz> as long as it's free and works reasonably well i'm not going to care much
<buz> it's not like i'm going to hack graphics drivers, ever
<kay> I guess few people have... and then, what are the studios using now in their Linux?
<lscd> buz: yeah, i'm always tempted to, but then i go back to reality ;)
<lscd> kay: nvidia, so there's serious effort in making the nvidia drivers better
<buz> apokryphos: fish seems nice
<buz> will try next time i'm about to use sftp
<lscd> ati just used to be more cooperative, and i've not been able to stomach the thought of switching to nvidia yet
<apokryphos> cool
<Alex[RM-UK] > tada, gotta restart
<buz> kioslaves rock
<kay> I used the ATI, because it has a passive cooling and decent performanced
<buz> there are passively cooled gf6600 now
<buz> even 6800 but i doubt that works so well
<wellso> i am tempted to get a 6600gt
<buz> well i figured theres no point
<kay> buz: Once FUSE makes it into the kernel, the KIO slaves will be available to cp even, THEN it will be invinceable
<Aapzak> ati is also a pain with xinerama
<wellso> damn ATI to hell
<buz> xinerama is a pain anyhow
<buz> why cant the stupid thing merge different screens like windows can
<lscd> yeah
<buz> without any oversized virtual screen weirdness
<buz> i've come to only more use the 20" lcd
<Aapzak> I had a nice 9800Pro, I sold it with a big loss and bought a 6800LE cheap. Thatone is just as fast as the 9800Pro even without tweaking it up
<buz> the 17" is just standing there not being used
<kay> Pity, buz
<buz> yeah it sucks
<lscd> yeah, that does
<buz> but less than running a gorgeous 1600 display at 1280
<Aapzak> in windows you can open some pipes and vertex shaders and the 6800LE rocks!
<nxv_> is there a problem with kopete's history? i have the plugin activated but wenn i rightklick a contact ans select history nothing is displayed
<buz> well if i was a gamer still, i'd get the gf6600
<buz> this way, the r200 is good enough
<apokryphos> nxv_: it should work fine
<lscd> buz: yeah, 3d accel works sufficiently for tuxracer
<apokryphos> nxv_: are you sure you have a history with the person you're right-clicking on?
<Aapzak> ati is good enough if you have no need for 3d power and no need for more than one screen
<apokryphos> nxv_: since you enabled the plugin
<wellso> very true
<lscd> i've not been able to get some non-game opengl stuff to work nicely, especially 32-bit apps on my amd64 running a 64-bit os though :/
<wellso> depends on what you want from your box
<nxv_> apokryphos: yes, in jabba as well as in icq, tried several contacts
<Aapzak> but then again, a matrox g400 would be good enough too
<buz> anybody knows if nvidia can do different resolutions with multi head?
<apokryphos> nxv_: oh, it might only be supported for MSN plugin at the mo
<buz> i might just get another 20" lcd otherwise
<buz> they've become reasonably cheap
<Aapzak> buz: I think it should be possible. \
<buz> they claim it to be possible with ati as well
<Aapzak> :)
<lscd> meh...... i should set up dual-head on my ati
<Aapzak> ati sucks on linux
<buz> well maybe it is
<lscd> i have the cards, i have the monitors, i have the adaptor
<buz> so have i
<kay> Well, I find that ATI statements far too general
<buz> but it suuuucks
<lscd> buz: true
<buz> i had it working
<lscd> my sister's machines always have nvidia, and they're smoother, though i've not tried dual-heading them
<buz> but driving lcds outside native resolution suxors
<lscd> yeah
<nxv_> apokryphos: u mean it doesn't work with icq protocol?
<lscd> my 22" is a crt for a reason ;)
<kay> The image quality of Nvidea and ATI is e.g. a lot worse than Matrox
<apokryphos> nxv_: it may not; I haven't tried it. You could ask in #kopete
<buz> damn crts use too much power and above all space
<kay> Only that I never saw Parhelia become buyable.
<Aapzak> buz: I thought the nvidia linux drivers were just as good as Windows drivers, right? in that case you should be able to run diff resolutions
<wellso> im on the verge of buying a tft
<buz> who cares, i use dvi anyway ;)
<lscd> buz: true... but i like to be able to switch resolutios
<kay> For games, LCDs are normally suboptimal
<buz> Aapzak: i think it's, as always, an X issue more than anything else
<buz> i stopped gaming years ago
<wellso> yeah, need a fast response
<_StarScream> Aapzak: what can't the nvidia drivers do?
* lscd wishes the next version of x would hurry up and come out already
<wellso> -16 ms
<buz> 25ms is just fine for me
<kay> They always tell untruths about that
<Aapzak> I've ran xinerama over 2 cards, with diff resolutions, that worked
<_StarScream> lscd: september i think , and it will be 6.9 /  7.0 release
<buz> Aapzak: do you have that xorg.conf around?
<Aapzak> nope
<buz> X11R7 w000t
<lscd> _StarScream: ahh.. good, any idea if they're still planning to allow people to add input devices/monitors on the fly?
<Aapzak> long time ago
<Aapzak> but ... X -configure prolly figures it out himself
<_StarScream> lscd: no idea...6.9 is an upgrade to the current x.org and 7.0 will be the new modular x.org
<buz> Aapzak: didnt do for me at all
<lscd> _StarScream: hmm, ok
<Aapzak> no?
<buz> wenn is 7 slated for release
<buz> might have been ati crap though
<_StarScream> buz: read up ^^
<Aapzak> works here everytime, except for the mouse
<kay> Well, with Breezy there is already some pre-7 stuff
<buz> simultaneous release?
<buz> mhh nice
<kay> Yeah, same time
<_StarScream> yeh 
<_StarScream> should be good
<buz> is there any chance we'll get workable Xgl soon
<kay> Now, xserver-xorg depends on like 100 packages
<_StarScream> not sure, but XAA is getting an overhaul
<_StarScream> so composite should run on older hardware
<kay> I read about demo working, buz
<_StarScream> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2005-June/008356.html
<kay> It is exciting times for X11
<apokryphos> What actual gnome apps are there?
* Aapzak is off, ciao!
<buz> apokryphos: evolution
<buz> kay: any ubuntu debs for it?
<buz> i wanna see the wobbly windows
<buz> and maybe composite that's fast enough 
<kay> Oh well, Breezy has modularized xorg 
<kay> And I am using it, just not with composite, which is no more stable or so I am told
<apokryphos> buz: is that for definite? And it's not just GTK?
<buz> apokryphos: not entirely sure, but seeing that it's from ximian...
<kay> xchat, abiword, gnumeric
<apokryphos> xchat is GTK, for sure.
<buz> kompose would be a nice feature (not as good as expose but it would do) if it was faster
<kay> ok, then remove xchat-gnome from ubuntu, apokryphos 
<kay> buz: Kompose is fast, that is not the problem
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey,
<apokryphos> kay: why?
<Alex[RM-UK] > how do I back up my Kmenu ...menu items?
<buz> fast?
<buz> i dont think it's fast at all on my machine
<Alex[RM-UK] > I do not trust this kemnu edit, previously it has let me done 100%
<kay> apokryphos: Because that package existing, it is just that xchat can be compiled against GTK only and Gnome too
<buz> but i dont have composite atm
<kay> I am using KDE for a long time already.
<kay> But to be fair, back then, KDE had the better infrastructure, but no good apps, everything was at least GTK
<apokryphos> kay: I'm thinking of an app that is actually a gnome app, necessarily
<kay> Now this is changing, but still, there are about a lot of Gnome apps
<kay> apokryphos: The thing is, Gnome does not have much infrastructure
<buz> apokryphos: nautilus?
<apokryphos> buz: ah yeah, probably.
<kay> apokryphos: So, to be a Gnome app, you only need to use GTK for the largest part.
<buz> it sucks bad enough anyway
<apokryphos> kay: that's what it seems to be, but it's obv. not strictly correct
<kay> Yeah, indeed
<apokryphos> kay: they even assume this when they talk about apps on their site
<kay> A lot of what is in kdelibs for KDE is in GTK for Gnome
<Fraeon> Does composite work with the latest ati drivers, by the way?
<buz> Fraeon: it didnt do much for me
<apokryphos> Yes, but not well.
<buz> i got to see something, but it was slooooow
<jake1> ok... i have an error message that i would like help fixing
<Alex[RM-UK] > How do I backup my Kemnu Menu Items??
<Alex[RM-UK] > I do not trust MEnu Edtior as it has left me down before,
<Alex[RM-UK] > and I dont want to lose my menu items
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : have you checked the kicker handbook?
<Alex[RM-UK] > no
<kay> hm... no idea Alex[RM-UK]  
<jake1> "Composite extension not fount You must use XOrg>6.8 for translucency and shadows to work. Additionally, you need to add a new section to your X config file: Section "Extensions"  Option "Composite" "Enable" EndSection"
<jake1> i get that message everytime on startup
<jpatrick> jake1: go to the xorg.conf file and edit it
<kay> The thing is, so far no X-server is stable with that
<Alex[RM-UK] > apokryphos, no I havn't
<TestMAD> jake1: add what it says to the bottom of you xorg.conf
<jake1> jpatrick which dir is it in?
<Alex[RM-UK] > checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<kay> you could grep .kde for a string you know there is in
<Alex[RM-UK] > what does that mean? 
<kay> grep -re "some text" ~/.kde
<jpatrick> here: /etc/X11
<jake1> X-dev i think Alex[RM-UK] 
<kay> x-dev it is
<Alex[RM-UK] > what?
<kay> apt-get install x-dev
<jake1> you need that package
<jake1> apt-get install x-dev
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok
<jake1> err sudo apt-get install x-dev
<jake1> password: *******
<kay> Clever password
<jake1> then hit "y"
<jake1> thanx
<Alex[RM-UK] > configure: error: We need a working libXext to proceed. Since configure
<Alex[RM-UK] > can't find it itself, we stop here assuming that make wouldn't find
<Alex[RM-UK] > them either.
<Alex[RM-UK] > does that mean I need to tell it were KDE is?
<jake1> sudo apt-get install libXext
<jake1> err... hld on actually
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol thanks :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Reading package lists... Done
<Alex[RM-UK] > Building dependency tree... Done
<Alex[RM-UK] > E: Couldn't find package libXext
<jake1> i think that libXext is a different package
<jake1> hld on
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh,
<jake1> what are you trying to compile?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Lipstick 1.2 skin, theme
<jake1> sudo apt-get install libxext-dev
<Alex[RM-UK] > :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > checking for libXext... no
<Alex[RM-UK] > configure: error: We need a working libXext to proceed. Since configure
<Alex[RM-UK] > can't find it itself, we stop here assuming that make wouldn't find
<Alex[RM-UK] > them either.
<mart> bah, why would firefox not render any fonts?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hum. 
<jake1> damn,... i closed the error message so i dnt know what is a new line and not for adding those to my xorg.conf file
<jake1> did you install it ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > hum?
<Alex[RM-UK] > me?
<jake1> yea
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh, sorry
<Alex[RM-UK] > checking for libXext... no
<Alex[RM-UK] > configure: error: We need a working libXext to proceed. Since configure
<Alex[RM-UK] > can't find it itself, we stop here assuming that make wouldn't find
<Alex[RM-UK] > them either.
<jake1> yea ok...
<Alex[RM-UK] > I installed the packages but it came up with same error,
<jake1> did you do the sudo apt-get install libxext-dev
<Alex[RM-UK] > yep
<jake1> bleh this happened to me a couple days ago
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh, so im not the odd one out then ^^
<jake1> i dnt know if i remember what i did
<Alex[RM-UK] > :( shame
<jake1> let me refer to 'history'
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok
<Alex[RM-UK] > ./configure --prefix=/opt/kde maybe?
<Alex[RM-UK] > nope
<jake1> 71  ./configure
<jake1>    72  sudo apt-get install libXext
<jake1>    73  sudo apt-get install libXext-dev
<jake1>    74  sudo apt-get install libXext-dev
<jake1>    75  ./configure
<jake1> that was my history
<Alex[RM-UK] > 72  sudo apt-get install libXext
<Alex[RM-UK] > think I need that..hang on
<jake1> that does not exist
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh, thats why then
<jake1> it's the last one you need
<Alex[RM-UK] > hum, it's there
<jake1> mkay then
<jake1> i g2g nows
<jake1> off to the ocean
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok, cya thanks
<Hamster> Hi, can anyone help me sort out root access (yes I've read the wiki rootsudo article)?
* nikkia mumbles
<Alex[RM-UK] > what do you mean?
<_courtney> heh
<Alex[RM-UK] > I know nothing :(
<Hamster> I"m running kubuntu. When I open a konsole window and type `su -`, it tells me authentication failed. I'm desperately trying to get su - to work.
<Alex[RM-UK] > you need to set up a admin password
<nikkia> Hamster: use sudo -s instead
<nikkia> or sudo -i to duplicate su - functionality
<Hamster> by that do you mean a root password? Cause if that's the case, root has a password. I can log in as root on a terminal window (ie ctrl-alt-1)
<Alex[RM-UK] > ah,
<Alex[RM-UK] > What does this mean? 
<Alex[RM-UK] > configure: WARNING: libjpeg not found. disable JPEG support.
<Alex[RM-UK] > checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Alex[RM-UK] > For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<Alex[RM-UK] > qt I ned the qt package, but the eror above it
<Hamster> nikkia: that worked a treat, thanks - does that mean that under (k)ubuntu, su - will simply never work?
<nikkia> Hamster: *shrug* su isn't recommended on [k] ubuntu anyway
<Hamster> ok :-) I guess I'll have to get used to doing things differently. thanks.
<Alex[RM-UK] > what QT package should I download?
<Hamster> Alex[RM-UK] : you need qt-devel if you're tying to compile something
<thoreauputic> Hamster: you can make it work - but what would be the point?
<Hamster> thoreauputic: the point has now become an exercise in learning. I want to make it work so that I learn how to make it work and so I learn better how (k)ubuntu works. And I really would like to get it working!
<Alex[RM-UK] > there is no 
<Alex[RM-UK] > no qt-devel
<thoreauputic> Hamster: very eloquent :)
<nikkia> Hamster: the thing is, 'su' is considered a security hole, so all you'd be learning is how to make your system less secure
<nikkia> Hamster: its a bit like saying 'how do i install some spyware' on windows :)
<nikkia> it might be something interesting to learn, but ultimately, its a bit pointless :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > thats not hard, windows come pre-installed with spyware :S
<thoreauputic> Hamster: you *can* do " sudo passwd root " to set a root password - but it's "deprecated" as they say ;)
<nikkia> alex, no it doesn't... i like linux as much as the next person, but outright lies don't help the cause
<Hamster> Alex[RM-UK] : qt3-devel then. try apt-cache search --names-only qt
<Hamster> thoreauputic: the root password is already enabled. I can "see" it in /etc/shadow and I can log in as root on a tty
<Alex[RM-UK] > nikkia, so how come with I run ad-ware after a fresh install of windows it picks spyware up?
<nikkia> alex, because it obviously wasn't 'fresh'
<Alex[RM-UK] > even when it's a new hard drive?
<thoreauputic> Hamster: well, odd that su isn't working then, agreed
<Alex[RM-UK] > when I havn't even connected to the net?
<Hamster> thoreauputic: so even with a root password set, in konsole, `su -` doesn't work at all. which is why I'm a touch confused.
<thoreauputic> Hamster: right I see
<Hamster> thoreauputic: aaaah so the problem is somehow with me then? Typical :-)
<nikkia> alex, name the spyware 'detected' and i'll be more prone to believe you
<Alex[RM-UK] > alexc or something like that
<thoreauputic> Hamster: was that sarcasm or an Eeyore impersonation ? ;-)
<nikkia> alex, alexis ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh
<nikkia> that most certainly isn't on a legal windows install
<Alex[RM-UK] > well it's on mine and it's legal
<nikkia> alex, then you connected to the net
<nikkia> or are just plain lying, one or the other
<Hamster> thoreauputic: it was a self deprecating comment to illustrate the historical notion that I always seem to manage to break something without even touching it! :-)
<Alex[RM-UK] > nope, seriosuly, when ever I re-install windows I am NEVEr connected to net,
<Alex[RM-UK] > even when it;s a new hard drive I have that alexis
<thoreauputic> Hamster: ah, an Eeeyore impersonation then !
<Hamster> thoreauputic: I think I have more in common with Piglet though!
<Alex[RM-UK] > that's why I said it comes with spyware, sorry
<thoreauputic> Hamster: hahah
<nikkia> alex, alexis is most certainly not installed by a genuine windows install CD
<thoreauputic> Hamster: piglet is rather sweet :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > mine must not be genuine then :S
<Alex[RM-UK] > hum, still no qt3-devel
<Hamster> now I'm having odd root troubles. Root from the tty has the correct keyboard, root from sudo -s doesn't. Sigh.
<thoreauputic> Hamster: try sudo -i
<Hamster> thoreauputic: just did. same problem. I'm going nuts here!
<Hamster> It's got the keyboard mapping wrong..
<thoreauputic> Hamster: hmm - how did you manage to get into this mess in the first place, I'm wondering ?
<Hamster> thoreauputic: pure, unadulterated skill :-)
<Hamster> aaah sorted. It's a konsole issue I think
<thoreauputic> Hamster: indeed, it is a remarkable feat !
<Hamster> some people are just born with it I guess ;-)
<thoreauputic> Hamster: the rest of us can only watch in awe of your prowess ;)
<Hamster> do you think I should start touring the lecture circuit? demonstrate these abilities?
<thoreauputic> Hamster: I'm sure there's a market for it in the USA 
<Hamster> wow. overseas travel to boot!
<thoreauputic> there is for everything else it seems...
<Hamster> ok, editing xorg.conf fixed the keyboard problem it seems
<thoreauputic> Hamster: you're slipping - you aren't supposed to get it right, you know: it's so out of character
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<Hamster> well, stand by, I'm going to try upgrading to kde342 now. I'm *bound* to screw that up
<thoreauputic> heheh
<Hamster> I'm using kubuntu in the first place cause my debian sid install got hosed trying to upgrade to 341. A nice cyclic dependency problem.
<thoreauputic> Hamster: KDE 342 ? You have ab impressive time machine there !
<thoreauputic> *an
<Hamster> aah, yes. It's in the attic.
<Hamster> Draws a lot of power, but its quite neat!
* thoreauputic wonders if KDE 342 will be released before Loghor..^H^H ^H^H erm..Vista
<Hamster> vista!! Viruses, Insecurities, Spyware, Trojans, Adware!
<thoreauputic> hahaha
<thoreauputic> good one!
<Hamster> or... Various Improvements Similar To Apple
* thoreauputic makes a mental note on a piece of paper
<thoreauputic> another winner!
<Hamster> is that a piece of mental paper?
<apokryphos> What's the current date for Longhorn?
<Hamster> 3010 or something
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: Longhorn is dating Bill Gates last I heard ...
<apokryphos> Got the Beta, but don't have anywhere to install it yet ;)
<apokryphos> Hah.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: /dev/null
<wellso> lol
<Hamster> ok, here's another question about kubuntu - during the install process when you can choose apt mirrors, the mirror list only goes down to countries starting with G. Is this normal? (5.04)
<apokryphos> a few of the newer screenshots aren't looking too bad
<apokryphos> a lot better than the earlier ones, suffice it to say
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: bottle blondes can look OK too
<Hamster> ewwwww thoreauputic !
<thoreauputic> heheh
<apokryphos> few here: http://www.flexbeta.net/main/comments.php?catid=1&shownews=13839
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I'm reminded of beer goggles :|
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hum, I just compiled the Lispstik 1.2 theme, but how do I use it?
<apokryphos> I really like the page chosen for display on IE there
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : select it from kcontrol
<Alex[RM-UK] > it's not there
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : theme or style?
<Alex[RM-UK] > no idea,
<apokryphos> or window decoration, actually
<Alex[RM-UK] > Type:  Theme/Style for KDE 3.2 +
* thoreauputic decides it's time to call it a night... quit while he's ahead.. if he is, which he doubts, said Eeyore..
<apokryphos> did you specify the kde prefix on the configure?
<Alex[RM-UK] > nope,
<Alex[RM-UK] > do I need to?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: 'night
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : yes
<thoreauputic> night all :)
<Hamster> thoreauputic: night!
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh nickers, can I still do that even know it's installed
<Alex[RM-UK] > night
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : nah... do sudo make uninstall there then reconfigure
<Hamster> is it normal when upgrading to kde 342 that several packages, like kdebase get held back?
<apokryphos> Hamster: no. Did you do sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Hamster> yes. I've added the source to sources.list, did apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and I'm getting hold backs on kdeadmin, kdebase, kdegraphics, multimedia, network, pim and utils. are they meta packages or something?
<Alex[RM-UK] > still not there, but Im not sure if it's install corectly
<apokryphos> kdepim is
<Alex[RM-UK] > make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/alex/.local/share/Trash/files/lipstik-1.2/style'
<Alex[RM-UK] > make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/alex/.local/share/Trash/files/lipstik-1.2/style'
<Alex[RM-UK] > make[1] : Entering directory `/home/alex/.local/share/Trash/files/lipstik-1.2'
<Alex[RM-UK] > make[2] : Entering directory `/home/alex/.local/share/Trash/files/lipstik-1.2'
<Alex[RM-UK] > make[2] : Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
<Alex[RM-UK] > make[2] : Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.
<Alex[RM-UK] > make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/alex/.local/share/Trash/files/lipstik-1.2'
<Alex[RM-UK] > make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/alex/.local/share/Trash/files/lipstik-1.2'
<Alex[RM-UK] > thats part of the make install
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : use a pastebin, please :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > a wa?
<apokryphos> that is correct, yes, no errors
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<Alex[RM-UK] > !pastebin
<Alex[RM-UK] > whats taht do??
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : check the links provided
<Hamster> apokryphos: no errors on the update
<apokryphos> Hamster: once the whole update is done, though, try logging back into kde and run a kde-config --version
<Alex[RM-UK] > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/845
<Hamster> apokryphos: dpkg -l | grep kdebase says 3.4.0-0 ubuntu metapackage.
<apokryphos> Hamster: you sure you got the 3.4.2 repo in there?
<Hamster> the component packages are getting upgraded though I think, so I'll do the upgrade and see what happens!!
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : the make install gives no errors, as you can see
<Alex[RM-UK] > oh, so thats ok?
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : I do believe lipstik is a style, so go to kcontrol -> Appearance and Themes -> Style
<Hamster> yes. apt-cache show kdebase shows version 4:3.4.2
<Alex[RM-UK] > it ha sLipstick there, but not 1.2
<Alex[RM-UK] > maybe I need to restart K as it may of overwriten the current Lipstick?
* apokryphos is just reminded that lipstik is in the repos
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahhhh really?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Lipstick 1.2?
<apokryphos> !info kde-style-lipstik
<ubotu> kde-style-lipstik: (The Lipstik style for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 1.0-2ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 80 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<apokryphos> hm, nope.
<Alex[RM-UK] > ow :(
<apokryphos> Hamster: what happens if you do sudo apt-get install kdebase
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hamster, do you want KDE 3.4.2 ?
<Hamster> apokryphos: too late. I just hit Y on the upgrade option. And yes, I want 342 :-)
<Alex[RM-UK] > have you added the extra links in?
<apokryphos> Hamster: yeah, no worries... we can do it after
<Alex[RM-UK] > all I did to update was go to Kynaptic, then click Update all
<Alex[RM-UK] > and I got 3.4.2
<Hamster> I'm too wary of updating kde while kde is running. that's why I'm doing it from the CLI
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : what commands did you put exactly, for installing lipstik?
<wellso> to upgrade do i just add the link from above into my repositories?
<wellso> should i comment any lines out?
<apokryphos> wellso: no commenting needed. Just add it, then sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<wellso> excellent
<wellso> thanks
<Hamster> apokryphos: don't you go nuts having to prefix each command with sudo? That's why i was rather keen to get `su -` working :) 
<apokryphos> Hamster: generally not, since most my stuff is done without root permissions. It's a pain to switch in and exit constantly, for me.
<Hamster> apokryphos: fair enough :) I tend to work in a root login a fair bit, compiling stuff and so forth, so for me its far easier to have a root shell somewhere and just type commands without having to prefix them all with sudo all the time! :)
<wellso> it promotes a good habit for noobs like me
<apokryphos> Hamster: you shouldn't really compile as root, though.
<Hamster> wellso, absolutely, but the true power of any system is being able to switch such things off when the time is appropriate
<wellso> does sudo -s do it?
<apokryphos> Hamster: of course, and sudo -s is for that
<wellso> cool
<apokryphos> wellso: I believe Hamster was having keymap problems though
<Hamster> apokryphos: yes, I'm aware of that philosophy, but there are reasons why I do. And it's nice to be able to work as accustomed.
<insanekane> imho, the wierd thing about sudo is that it doesn't inherit some of the current environment (eg http_proxy env variable) ... what do u think apokryphos ?
* nikkia vaguely quits working for the day
<Hamster> apokryphos: keymap problem fixed. it was an X problem.
<insanekane> nikkia: :)
<apokryphos> Hamster: oh, what was it down to?
<apokryphos> insanekane: I think it's a dodgy thing on many things, but I prefer it with its quirks to not using it.
<Hamster> for reason's I'll never understand, the installer put the keyboard layout as "gb" in xorg.conf instead of "us", despite choosing US layout during the install process
<Hamster> gah. reasons.
<nikkia> insanekane: su - inherits even less :P
<apokryphos> Hamster: weird indeed. But I believe in configuration you have to specify twice, or perhaps not. In sudo dpkg-reconfigure it seems like you have to
<insanekane> nikkia: hehe :)
<insanekane> apokryphos: of course :) i too use it quite a bit :)
<Hamster> *sigh* kdelibs-data failed
<wellso> anyone had any problems with KDE 3.4.2?
<Hamster> wellso, my problem is I can't install it :)
<wellso> lol
<insanekane> apokryphos: do u know of any method by which i can export some variables to the sudo environment ? like the http_proxy mentioned above ...
<apokryphos> Hamster: try doing sudo apt-get -f install
<insanekane> wellso: me, none so far
<wellso> notice any improvements?
<nikkia> insanekane: i imagine the *proxy env variables are specifically removed because they can be used for evil
<nikkia> insanekane: sudo removes a lot of env variables it considers 'dangerous'
<apokryphos> insanekane: not without guessing
<Hamster> ok, now I am confused. kdelibs-data returned a dpkg error, yet kde 342 has loaded fine.
<apokryphos> wellso: a lot of bufixes
<Hamster> kcontrol is missing from the kmenu!
<apokryphos> Hamster: that's down to kdelibs not installing properly, I wouldn't worry yet
<wellso> apokryphos: excellent, i hope my konq does not crash now
<apokryphos> Hamster: nor woudl I use your KDE until it's sorted
<Hamster> apokryphos: ok! I won't :-) It seems to be working ok though. 
<Hamster> ooh ok. I'll drop back to terminal and stop kdm then.
<apokryphos> Hamster: try get all the 3.4.2 packages sorted
<wellso> anyone use bluetooth with KDE?
<pakos> Hamster: For kcontrol visibility in the menu, edit /usr/share/applications/kde/KControl.desktop, look at the last line
<nikkia> wellso, yes
<wellso> i have it semi-working
<apokryphos> Hm, kdebluetooth stuff isn't in repos yet -- there's a user repo with it flying about though
<wellso> my USB dongle (generic thing off ebay) can detect my phone, but getting it to transfer/recieve files is confusing
<nikkia> wellso, you really need to follow kdebluetooth's instructions about replacing the bluez-pin setting :P
<nikkia> otherwise, most likely, bluez is asking for a pin on some non-existant terminal somewhere :)
<wellso> lol
<Hamster> ok, do I need to do the apt-get install -f to get kdelibs-data isntalled? It's saying it can't overwrite /usr/share/icons/default.kde because the file is also in package knetworkconf
<apokryphos> Hamster: try it, yes.
<nikkia> unfortunately, kdebluetooth suggests overwriting the bluez-pin file, i wouldn't recommend that, i'd recommend changing the bluez config to use kdebluetooth's pinhelper :)
<Hamster> nope
<pakos> Hamster: no, upgrade knetworkconf before
<apokryphos> ah, it's motaboy who's doing kdebluetooth stuff -- it's here: http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu/hoary/
<Hamster> pakos, how do I upgrade just one package?
<pakos> apt-get install knetworkconf. if there is a newer version available in the repo, it will be installed
<Hamster> aaah ok. sorry.
<Hamster> <-- not too bright.
<pakos> no prob
<wellso> apokryphos: thankyou for the link
<apokryphos> wellso: just add deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu/hoary/ ./
<apokryphos> wellso: though there's no need to do it if you have it running already 
<nikkia> wellso, i'd say step one is making sure that all your hci stuff is setup right before even worrying about kdebluetooth though
<Hamster> pakos: kdelibs-data still wont go on
<pakos> Hamster: same error?
<Hamster> pakos: yes
<apokryphos> Hamster: could you pastebin the whole error output?
<Hamster> sure
<pakos> what is apt-get policy knetworkconf saying, which version do you have now?
<wellso> nikkia: by HCI do you refere to human computer interface?
<nikkia> wellso, i mean the stuff with hcitool, hciconfig and sdptool
<wellso> nikkia: i'm not really sure what they are
<nikkia> ie, confirm that your bt dongle is 'up' (it appears a lot like a ethernet port, so you use hciconfig where you'd use ifconfig), confirm that you can scan for devices with hcitool, then confirm that you can talk to the phone with sdptool
<nikkia> wellso: give me a minute, there's a good tutorial i'm trying to find again
<wellso> nikkia: thanks
<mart> hi
<nikkia> wellso: here, read this, ignore the gentoo 'emerge' stuff at the top:   http://www.andybotting.com/mediawiki/index.php/Connecting_the_T610_to_Linux,_and_other_bluetooth_adventures
<apokryphos> hi mart 
<wellso> nikkia: thanks, i'll have a crack at it now
<mart> anyone know why a package would be in warty, but not hoary or breezy?
<mart> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=smlnj&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<nikkia> its not the tutorial i was looking for tho, so i'll see if i can find the other
<apokryphos> mart: yes. Because it wasn't created back then when warty was around.
<Hamster> pakos: the paste has been done
<apokryphos> mart: generally only security changes are backported
<insanekane> apokryphos: its in warty, but *not* in hoary :)
<apokryphos> insanekane: hehe
<pakos> Hamster: url?
<insanekane> mart: did you try universe/multiverse ?
<mart> the url above shows that its in universe
<mart> s/it's/it was/
<apokryphos> mart: perhaps it's obsolete by another package?
<insanekane> mart: i mean, did you check hoary/breezy's universe/multiverse ?
<apokryphos> or they just haven't packaged it for no specific reason
<mart> the currect smlnj package still depends on it
<apokryphos> insanekane: yes, the package search shows it isn't there
<mart> and thats in universe
<Hamster> pakos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/846
<insanekane> apokryphos: aha
<mart> I'd have thought if the current smlnj is in universe, then its dependencies should be too :(
<pakos> Hamster: and did you upgrade the knetworkconf too?
<apokryphos> pakos: what does knetworkconf have to do with it?
<apokryphos> mart: if it has broken dependencies, then it's a bug. Report it to the MOTU buglist
<apokryphos> malone database, that is.
<pakos> apokryphos: the old version of knetworkconf had the file /usr/share/icons/default.kde, as the error message said.
<pakos> apokryphos: now, the new one doesn't. so if he upgrades knetworkconf before, the issue is gone.
<Hamster> pakos, yes that's been upgraded
<Alex[RM-UK] > hey,
<Hamster> pakos: she :-)
<mart> apokryphos: "MOTU"?
<apokryphos> Masters of the Universe
<pakos> Hamster: ups, sorry :-)
<Alex[RM-UK] > I have 2 hard drives, hd0 which is my Linux drive, and hd1 is my Win XP drive
<Alex[RM-UK] > hd0 is Master and hd1 is Slave
<apokryphos> mart: the people who maintain universe/multiverse
<mart> apokryphos: I guessed that, but it's not listed on the bugs page
<insanekane> apokryphos: so, MoTU doesn't maintain main/restricted ?
<pakos> Hamster: the simplest thing to do is now an sudo dpkg -i --force overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.2-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb, but i won't recommend this
<Alex[RM-UK] > nevermind
<apokryphos> mart: here https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<apokryphos> insanekane: nope
<pakos> Hamster: because when you do this, two packages will be responsible for the same file, and it's not soo good :)
<mart> apokryphos: thx
<Hamster> pakos: from dpkg : ii  kdenetwork     3.4.2-0ubuntu0 
<insanekane> apokryphos: btw, just for your information, motu in hindi (an indian language) means "fat person" ;)
<nikkia> insanekane: and to pro-audio people its a company :P
<apokryphos> insanekane: haha
<insanekane> nikkia: really ?
<nikkia> insanekane: mark of the unicorn
<insanekane> nikkia: but it isn't as funny as "fat person" ;)
<nikkia> insanekane: they make audio/midi interfaces for pro-audio use
<nikkia> insanekane: www.motu.com
<insanekane> aha thanks for the info :)
<insanekane> apokryphos: :)
<pakos> Hamster: the 'bad' package is knetworkconf, not kdenetwork
<pakos> Hamster: sorry if i mistyped it before, can't remember
<pakos> Hamster: so try to upgrade knetworkconf
<Hamster> aah
<Hamster> ok
<nikkia> insanekane: their 828mkII is a real nice audio interface, but it doesn't use a Bob compatible firewire class :/
<nikkia> (and thus has 0 linux support)
<Hamster> pakos: it says "already at the latest version" and dpkg tells me knetworkconf   0.6.1-3ubuntu2 
<insanekane> nikkia: you really like to confuse/confound me dont you ? ;)
<nikkia> insanekane: its a hobby
<insanekane> nikkia: or at least, give me an information overload :)
<insanekane> nikkia: ah ok :)
<nikkia> not a very exciting one, but a hobby nontheless
<insanekane> you are an interesting person, perhaps a bit too interesting ;)
<pakos> Hamster: i have 0.6.1-3ubuntu5, so your's is obviously old :) let's see. 
<pakos> Hamster: have you deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main in your sources.list?
<Hamster> pakos: oh! it appears I don't, but I have two entries for hoary-security
<Hamster> fixing now
<pakos> Hamster: ok. per default it's not there  - dunny why, because it fixes some annoying things, for example the crashing of kaffeine at exit
<Hamster> aaah ok. adding now
<Hamster> pakos: we've graduated to a new error message! :-)
<pakos> Hamster: great! let's see :-)
<Hamster> pakos, no need, doing the kdelibs-data install again fixed it!!! You're a legend :)
<pakos> Hamster: :-)
<Hamster> w00t! :-)
<wellso> hi again ppl
<Hamster> hey wellso, how's it goig?
<wellso> just got 3.4.2 installed
<Hamster> I'll be a money's uncle!! My su - problem has solved itself too :) Now I AM happy :-)
<wellso> whats the command for the control panel? :)
<Hamster> kcontrol
<wellso> lol i was trying kpanel and getting confused
<Hamster> :))
<Hamster> pakos, a million zillion thanks for your help
<pakos> Hamster: you're welcome :)
<Mose`> hello
<Mose`> i've a serious problem with KDesktop, could anyone help?
<pakos> just ask
<Mose`> everytime i start kubuntu, my kdesktop crashes, and i "don't have a dektop then" ,what to do?
<pakos> maybe we have your answer :)
<ztonzy> hey ;)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, :P  in SimplyMepis
<apokryphos> ztonzy: enjoying it? :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, very fast!
<ztonzy> this is just live cd
<ztonzy> everything works, java!
<ztonzy> out of the box
<ztonzy> it is fantastic
<pakos> Mose`: interesting. what version of kubuntu / kde do you have?
<Mose`> kde is 3.4.0
<Mose`> and kubuntu 5.0.4 :}
<ztonzy> Mose`, eh what ?
<pakos> Mose`: hmm pretty old :-)) and if you restart kdesktop manually, does it chrash again?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: heh, yeah, I don't know how they do that. Ubuntu complain of copyright stuff; do MP3s work too?
* nikkia watches her work *slowly* upload to her work PC :(
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hmm, I'll check
<Mose`> how to restrt it manually?
<apokryphos> nikkia: ftp?
<pakos> Mose: k menu / run command, 'kdesktop'
* ztonzy is wonder if to swap to a stable distro
<nikkia> apokryphos: sftp
<ztonzy> wondering*
<nikkia> apokryphos: they're cheap B*s and only have a 512/128 connection
<ztonzy> apokryphos, too bad "Konversation" isn't on this cd
<ztonzy> apokryphos, well not on the menus
<Mose`> hm, the run dialog doesn;t load
<pakos> Mose`: oh, yeah.. well, it's in kdesktop :-)
<nikkia> mose, that's cos... its handled by kdesktop :/
<pakos> Mose`: can you start a konsole, and start it from there?
<nikkia> mose, its a pain when kdesktop dies, if you don't happen to have a konsole open
<nikkia> pakos, doubtful
<Mose`> it's open
<Mose`> :}
<nikkia> pakos, guess what executes menu items
<nikkia> mose, then type 'kdesktop' in konsole
<Mose`> and how to run i through konsole?
<apokryphos> nikkia: 400 still is pathetic, compared to 8meg download
<pakos> nikkia: didn't know, that it's kdesktop too
<Mose`> it crashes ...
<apokryphos> ztonzy: it's a good distro
<Mose`> mhm :/
<nikkia> mose, the question is, why does it crash?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, you mean mepis ?
<nikkia> mose, what does it say ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: it just doesn't have as many developers, and the community is smaller (i.e. see #mepis )
<apokryphos> ztonzy: but it could be just fine for your needs. Yeah, mepis.
<Mose`> em, i just get a dialog that it crashed
<ztonzy> apokryphos, ack, I can't mount/load the music cd on my dvd player ...weird
<pakos> Mose`: i'll try to update the whole kde to 3.4.2
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I know it is smaller
<ztonzy> apokryphos, or maybe Debian :P ?
<ztonzy> i am sorry
<pakos> Mose`: if it's not possible, then we could try narrow your problem
<ztonzy> tired of constant crashes in Konqueror
<apokryphos> ztonzy: did you say you made a bug report for that?
<MikeStyle> hi, umm im trying to burn the iso for windows vista to a disc i have but k3b isnt detecting my burner...and i know it can burn
<ztonzy> apokryphos, for konqueror ?  does it matter ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: someone just said they get crashes in konqueror too - -I'd recommend it
<ztonzy> hmm
<Hamster> MikeStyle: have you run the setup part of k3b?
<wellso> does mepis come with commercial drivers included? (i.e. nvidia's official gx driver), mp3 support
<MikeStyle> hamster, i dont believe i have
<Mose`> maybe i can reinstall somehow that kdesktop? :}
<Hamster> MikeStyle: give that a whirl and see if it finds it there.
<MikeStyle> hamster: how do i run that setup
<nikkia> mose, kdesktop is part of kdebase
* mart was always tempted by Xandros - don't know how that compares to Mepis...
<nikkia> mose, but its just as likely that a part of kdelibs it depends on is broken
<Mose`> mhm
<nikkia> apokryphos: tbh, i'd be more surprised if there was someone that *didn't* have konqueror crashing constantly :P
<Hamster> MikeStyle: this is embarassing. Im used to debian, and theres a separate setup programme there for k3b.
<apokryphos> nikkia: serious? In all honesty, my konqueror has crashed about twice since I installed Kubuntu
<Hamster> MikeStyle: just trying to find the equivalent in kubuntu!
<mart> k3bsetup?
<MikeStyle> Hamster: umm im confuzzled
<nikkia> apokryphos: it would crash about 2/3 times on opening, for me, and my average time browsing before crash was about 5-10 minutes
<pakos> nikkia: for me it works most of the time. one crash a week, i think.. i can't remember
<mart> likewise
<nikkia> apokryphos: hasn't crashed once since i went LFS of course...
<apokryphos> nikkia: or something that small. I use it everyday, for around 96% of browsing, and I really can't rememeber the last time it crashed
<Hamster> mart, thats what imn looking for but cant find it on my system
<Mose`> hm, so i think i'l have to reinstall whole kubuntu...
<mart> Hamster:
<mart> > $ dpkg -S bin/k3bsetup
<mart> > k3b: /usr/bin/k3bsetup
<pakos> k3bsetup is considered harmfull. it tries to do something, which is the job of the distribution.
<apokryphos> Mose`: what's the problem?
<Mose`> my kdesktop crashes everytime i start kubuntu
<Mose`> and i can't load it manually
<apokryphos> what's the error message?
<apokryphos> is this when you log into KDE, or prior?
<Hamster> mart, I do not have that binary on my machine.. and yes I do have k3b installed.
<Mose`> just a dialog appears telling me about crash
<apokryphos> Mose`: no other error message?
<Mose`> there is a windows with General and Backtrace tabs
<apokryphos> Mose`: it's worth trying to upgrade to 3.4.2 and see if you still have the error
<apokryphos> I'd also recommend using debfoster before a complete reinstall
<Mose`> and how to upgrade it?
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> well, kde342 is at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<Mose`> and what is debfoster?
<Hamster> fsck! Im still having keyboard layout problems, this time in gtk apps. 
<apokryphos> Mose`: it's for weeding unnecessary packages
<nikkia> woohoo, 20s left on my upload
<pakos> bye folks
* ztonzy feels good with 3.3.2 currently 8)
<Mose`> when i copy those debs of kde 342 to my sources.list, then i should type apt-get update and then upgrade?
<mart> Hamster: this was with breezy packages
<apokryphos> Mose`: correct
<nikkia> oops
<Hamster> mart aah.
<nikkia> just wasted ages of time :P
* nikkia forgot the 'z' when tar'ing
<apokryphos> hehe
<Hamster> dh!
<chill> hey all, sorry that im that noobie, but can anyone tell me how to mount and partition a new HD? via konsole or KDE-programs?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i did 'tar zxvf new_share.tgz' and got 'not in gzip format' :P
<Mose`> hm, when i run upgrade after update it says that there is no packages to install..
<nikkia> apokryphos: given that the bulk of the files are .png i doubt it wasted much space really
<apokryphos> Mose`: the repo wasn't added properly
<apokryphos> nikkia: png compresses, doesn't it?
<nikkia> apokryphos: using gzip, yes
<Mose`> apokryphos:  have you updated to 342?
<nikkia> apokryphos: and all the images are either '-9'ed or pngcrushed, so they'll be as compressed as possible
<apokryphos> Mose`: yes
<jeffbrown> is there a gui tool in kubuntu/kde for configuring which network interfaces are brought up automatically and for interactively bringing interfaces up/down?
<apokryphos> nikkia: do you use a lot of resources from your work? Because I was thinking... why don't mose programmers work from home instead?
<apokryphos> or *most, even
<nikkia> apokryphos: i do work from home 99% of the time now
<apokryphos> oh
<nikkia> apokryphos: i only upload so i can drop it on the company's private FTP server :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: the reason i work from home is a bit sad really
* gdh breaks out the violin :)
<gdh> Not a single lesson, you know! :)
<apokryphos> Social interaction would be cool I guess. Decent job since you can't be late though ;-) (if that's the case)
<nikkia> target machine has 1GB of ram, and we're pretty close to filling it, my work PC has 512MB, my home PC has 1GB, when you factor in that the memory footprint of the game has been around 700-800MB, and eclipse takes up a bit, as does linux and X, debugging it in 512MB is very painful
<nikkia> i asked for another 512MB pair a year ago, i'm still waiting for my boss to get around to ordering them :P
<mart> "the game" ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: you've gotta continue dropping subtle hints, you see.
<nikkia> mart, yeah, i'm a game developer
<Hamster> nikkia: cool! :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i have his CC number, i should just order them (in fact, when he gave me it (to order vmware 5.0 upgrade) and i didn't order the ram, he asked me wtf i hadn't emptied the account buying all kinds of stuff :P
<esac_> i seem to be missing smbmount, what do i need to install to get it ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: having a good boss helps a lot. Heard too many stories from my sister of her quittin' jobs because of bad managers
<apokryphos> ok, well only two, but still :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: i get on with mine better than most of my co-workers do, for the simple reason that we share the same tastes in music
<mart> smbfs: usr/bin/smbmount
<apokryphos> Music -- the great communicator
<wellso> ganjaking
<nikkia> apokryphos: i also greased his palm with a set of guitar strings when his snapped and he had none handy one week :P
<mart> esac: smbfs
<apokryphos> nikkia: teacher's pet!
<nikkia> apokryphos: perhaps, but perhaps i have decent job security :P
<PenguinBoy> hey
<PenguinBoy> anyone here?
<nikkia> apokryphos: when i complained about the company moving office and being a PITA for me, he told me 'we'll do anything we can to make sure you stay with us' :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: I'm sure you'd be valuable to them :P. Very good at your job?
<nikkia> apokryphos: apparently, yes
<apokryphos> nikkia: I helped my boss with typing, and doing something else on the computer for him, so he loves me enough from that ;-)
<apokryphos> nikkia: I don't realise it, but I really take fast-typing for granted. Regular people seem to be really amazed by it
<TestMAD> i hate trojans
<apokryphos> PenguinBoy: /list
<apokryphos> oop! Gotta go, people here.
<TestMAD> i knew he always tried to avoid us
<TestMAD> j/k
<nikkia> apokryphos: *nod*, sometimes i get frustrated watching other people hunt and peck :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: its like 'jeesus, you've taken 3 minutes on that line already'
<gdh> apokryphos: Rule: If you're going to break into a house and steal their interwab, make sure they're on holiday ...
<nikkia> lol
<Mose`> hrr, i put debs of kde 342 to my list, but it doesn't upgrade...
<Hamster> is there an "approved" way of adding apps to the kmenu? I want to do this as root so they're available for all users, hence I won't use kmenuedit
<mart> Hamster: you could put something in /usr/share/menu, but of course the package manager could get confused later if you have conflicts
<Hamster> right..
<mart> it's been a long time since I looked at menu stuff though
<Hamster> so I guess there's no real official way of doing it then?
<mart> there's an update-menus program, but don't remember what it does
<mart> oh, maybe not
<mart> Hamster: /usr/local/share/menu would seem like the 'proper' place, but I don't know if that even works
<Hamster> I think you then need to run ksysbuilsyscoa or something to get them to appear
<Hamster> its been a while for me too :)
<Hamster> I've just installed a few apps and under deb they "just worked" but don't seem to under kubuntu.. 
<mart> yeah, although kicker sometimes notices things going in under its feet
<nikkia> mart, its a shame [k] ubuntu doesn't use desktop-file-utils :P
<wellso> nikkia: did you manage to dig out that link by any chance?
<nikkia> wellso, no, but the one i gave you should be enough help
<mart> nikkia: I've never heard of it
<nikkia> the other one only had stuff about using sdptool, in addition to what that one had
<nikkia> mart, allows kde/gnome menus to be built automatically by looking in various paths for .desktop files
<mart> nikkia: that's what I thought update-menus did, but it doesn't seem to exist, so I don't know what I'm thinking of...
<mart> madness sets in
<mart> good grief, even xrdb has disappeared
<mart> oh, separate package now
<soebbi> Hi everybody
<wellso> nikkia: excellent, got it working
<soebbi> Is there an apt-repository with OO.org2 Base in it?
<soebbi> I mean its database app
<mart> soebbi: not that I know of, but kexi 0.9 is packaged now...
<mart> he said, hoping no one would check what channels he was in
<soebbi> hmpf
<Hamster> what's the general consensus regarding gcc4? don't touch? fine to use?
<mart> Hamster: it's compiled breezy
<Hamster> ok :) may as well give it a whirl then!
<comp7> hi all
<soebbi> mart: Where do i get kexi from?
<mart> soebbi: ah, it's only in breezy
<mart> sorry
<comp7> can someone tell me why I can see my wifi-network in kWifiManager, but cannot choose to logon to it? I automatically get logged on the the open network of my neighbour (which is really very slow...)
<wellso> lol
<soebbi> mart: I'm coming from the "pure" debian world, breezy is something like Debian's "experimental" branch?
<mart> soebbi: more unstable... :)
<comp7> not my neighbour, his network that is...
<wellso> nikkia: are you aware of any GUI frontends for the "gnome-obex-send --dest 00:12:47:1D:83:E0 filename" command?
<wellso> if i could program I would make one
<soebbi> mart: i'm quite fine with unstable, is there a way of installing this peticular package out of breezy
<soebbi> wellso: Ever tried kde-bluetooth?
<Hamster> mart: it seems the links link to v3 by default, even with 4 installed
<insanekane> soebbi: OOo base can be taken in hoary by using universe repository and installing openoffice.org2
<insanekane> soebbi: sorry, OOo2 Base
<insanekane> soebbi: i believe you also need gcj and hsqldb for it to work though
* manolista buenas
<soebbi> insanekane: I installed OOo2 more or less completly, i don't find any executable though which looks promising
<insanekane> soebbi: open Konsole, and start oobase2
<insanekane> soebbi: though, you wont be able to use it, if you have not install hsqldb
<soebbi> insanekane: command not found
<insanekane> (and gcj)
<insanekane> soebbi: try apt-get install openoffice.org2-base
<mart-> oops hard reset
<insanekane> soebbi: actually, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2 should install OOo2 base as well
<insanekane> soebbi: before the apt-get install ... try apt-cache search ... (the reason im so sure, is because I have installed it also)
<soebbi> insanekane: That's definitly installed
<soebbi> I tried to search for openoffice and base...but no look
<mart> insanekane: this is hoary we're talking about
<insanekane> mart: yes hoary
<mart> insanekane: just checking :)
<insanekane> soebbi: ok, try this ... type oowriter2 ... and then, in the New menu, look for "Database"
<mart> yum, hard reset broke apt database
<soebbi> Good idea...one sec
<insanekane> soebbi: you are right, apt-cache search openoffice.org2 does not show Base
<insanekane> soebbi: but i have run Base in 1.9.79
<soebbi> insanekane: It shows an entry "Database"
<insanekane> soebbi: well, click it :)
<soebbi> but than asks for a jre
<insanekane> soebbi: ah yes ... install gcj
<insanekane> soebbi: and hsqldb
<insanekane> or you can install non-free JRE also i believe
<insanekane> to make it work
<soebbi> gcj is ready...but what is hsqldb?
<insanekane> soebbi: HSQL = pure Java SQL Databse (embedded databsae engine)
<insanekane> soebbi: like SQLite
<mart> ah, any ideas what to do with a corrupt /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<insanekane> soebbi: i think hsqldb is not in the repos :/
<soebbi> insanekane: aaah...thats why i can't find it :)
<insanekane> soebbi: so you may have to install manually somewhere in the classpath
<insanekane> soebbi: i think H = Hypersonic .. or some such
<soebbi> insanekane: Uuuh...now i'm leaving known ground...how do i install something from classpath?
<insanekane> soebbi: not install something "in" classpath ..
<insanekane> soebbi: basically, in Java, the Java classes are loaded only if they are in the classpath
<soebbi> insanekane: I see...so i need to downlad the db and place it somehere
<insanekane> soebbi: i believe it is explained in the Java section of the Ubuntu non-free wiki
<insanekane> soebbi: yes exactly
<insanekane> err ... Ubuntu wiki, non-free installation section
<soebbi> insanekane: Thanks a lot...i'm gonna go rtfm :)
<insanekane> soebbi: ciao :)
<insanekane> soebbi: if you are running breezy, i greatly suggest the OOo2 of breezy ... Base works out of the box
<nikkia> insanekane: it doesn't really need to be in the repos, it's just a .jar file :)
<insanekane> nikkia: indeed :)
<insanekane> nikkia: but if it is in the repos, people like soebbi need not worry about its configuration :)
<soebbi> insanekane: I'm not sure, but i think i'm running hoary
<nikkia> insanekane: there isn't any configuration
<soebbi> insanekane: Horray for apt :)
<insanekane> nikkia: configuration == installation+some other processes necessary for easy use of packages ;)
<nikkia> insanekane: the only configuration for hsql is done by the java programmer using it
<insanekane> nikkia: of course, it may not meet your exacting standards for definitions :)
<insanekane> nikkia: :P
<nikkia> and if said programmer insisted on it being an external .jar he's an idiot, stuff like that should be embedded in the distributed .jar
<insanekane> nikkia: now, you are becoming anal .. it is only becoming of a lawyer ;)
<insanekane> nikkia: not an elite programmer like yourself :)
<insanekane> soebbi: as you can see, plenty of help here re installation of Java packages ;)
<soebbi> *g*
<nikkia> the easiest solution is just to put it in the lib directory where your jre is
<nikkia> but since my remaining kubuntu machine has no java installed, i can't tell you where that is, somewhere below /usr/lib/
<nikkia> i think its /usr/lib/j2re1.5_sun/lib or something like that
<nikkia> looks like time to restart X again, its churning cpu cycles bad
* mart thinks how to write a cd with a cd writer that crashes the computer when you try to open it
<insanekane> mart: why ?
<mart> insanekane: why do I want to write a cd, or why does it crash?
<insanekane> mart: why do you want to learn to write such a CD ?
<insanekane> mart: why do you want to learn how to write such a CD ?
<mart> it's the only cd writer I've got here
<insanekane> err
<insanekane> do you hate someone so much that you want to make such a CD and give it to him/her ?
<mart> huh? no!!!
* mart thinks how to write a cd *using* a cd writer that crashes the computer when you try to open it
<insanekane> ah
<insanekane> now i get it
<nikki> ?
<mart> quite a difficult problem
<insanekane> mart: indeed :)
<insanekane> nikkia: have you ever used db4o ?
<nikkia> no
<insanekane> hmm
<nikkia> gah!
<nikkia> my DSL is active, apparently
<insanekane> lucky u
<nikkia> insanekane: would be considerably more lucky if i had a DSL modem :P
<insanekane> LOL
<insanekane> indeed
<nikkia> insanekane: they claim to have sent me one a month ago, i never received it :(
* insanekane doesnt have DSL ... not that it is offered where he lives
<insanekane> nikkia: thats sad
<nikkia> insanekane: i'm on 2Mbps cable atm, with 8Mbps DSL sat unused :(
<insanekane> 2MBps !!! amazing
<insanekane> nikkia: would you mind telling me how much it costs to maintain such a link ?
<insanekane> nikkia: how much it costs to subscribe to such a link
<nikkia> insanekane: the cable is 25/mo i think, DSL is 29/mo after 6 mo half price
<nikkia> well, 34/mo for the DSL, i paid the extra for a static IP
<gdh_> they charge a fiver a month for a static IP? ffs...
<nikkia> gdh, at least they offer it
<nikkia> gdh, which is more than you can say for most of the providers
* Mez growls a lil
<gdh_> Not true. any of the ADSL ISPs I've used gave it as standard.
<gdh_> Just not the lazy ass big-names liek pipex, AOL, etc.
<nikkia> gdh, you're not confusing dhcp-with-incredibly-long-retain-times with static are you ?
<nikkia> gdh, for example, your current ISP doesn't have static IPs, just incredibly long retains
<gdh_> nikkia: No. That's cable, anyway...
<gdh_> bbiab
<gdh_> b
<gdh_> Sure UK ADSL doesn't even use DHCP :)
<nikkia> gdh, umm, yes it does
<nikkia> BT charge 10/mo for static, otherwise you get DHCP
<gdh_> No, it's all done with PPP and RADIUS.
<Hamster> nikkia: is that an additional 10 quid a month for static?
<nikkia> Hamster: from BT, yes
<gdh_> I did work for an ISP and managed their ADSL rollout..
<gdh_> If there's any DHCP involved it's between the customer PC and any router they might have on their LAN...
* nikkia returns
<nikkia> had to reboot, X was churning cpu because i'd forgotten something when i LFS'ed :P
<nikkia> i was still using the buggy intel_agp module
<mart> does apt-file update not work in breezy?
<|QuaD-> does kubuntu breezy have special repos? or does it just use ubuntu breezys?
<sergio> hello toall
<insanekane> |QuaD-: ubuntu breezy :)
<|QuaD-> :)
<|QuaD-> my ubuntu breezy box is b0rked :( installing kubuntu on a vm on a diff machine
<kay> no, |QuaD- it is the same repository
<kay> And how is it broken?
<|QuaD-> kay: x is
<kay> how so? i am currently seeing you in X :p
<kay> Please be a bit more descriptive :)
<|QuaD-> kay: have you restarted your xserver lately?
<kay> sure
<|QuaD-> my xlibs isn't installing
<kay> What is it saying?
<kay> (It actually runs perfectly, except that xkbutils or so, was not installed and so xkbcomp was missing, given me false keyboard)
<|QuaD-> Preparing to replace xlibs 6.8.2-42 (using .../xlibs_6.8.2-43_all.deb) ...
<|QuaD-> rmdir: `/etc/X11/xkb/rules': Directory not empty
<|QuaD-> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs_6.8.2-43_all.deb (--unpack): subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<|QuaD-> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs_6.8.2-43_all.deb
<|QuaD-> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kay> You need to look what is in left there
<kay> In my case, I think xfree86.lst was a leftover
<|QuaD-> ?
<|QuaD-> i should remove stuff from there?
<kay> Remove these files as root, then try again
<|QuaD-> kay: yeah, i just did. never thought to chekc that out :)
<kay> Well, I suspected that I have this problem because I initially install a Debian pre-Sarge, then crossmigrated to Hoary and then to Breezy
<|QuaD-> i think its working
<kay> If you have the same thing as I, then it will happen a few times
<|QuaD-> hehe
<|QuaD-> alright
<|QuaD-> thanks :)
<kay> And make a note to install xkbutils
<|QuaD-> kay: when should i install it?
<kay> You know, xutils was split into many things
<|QuaD-> right
<kay> Well, whenever you want
<|QuaD-> like now?
<kay> But without it, e.g. I could not type a |
<|QuaD-> hehe
<kay> And did you see the bazillion dependencies that replace what xserver-xorg formerly was
<kay> The X in Breezy is still under heavy construction, and may have problems
<|QuaD-> yeah
<|QuaD-> i knwo
<kay> Currently, I cannot install libglu1-xorg without it wanting to remove a few things
<|QuaD-> i haven't been worried
<kay> Is your system a Hoary install?
<|QuaD-> nope, warty->hoary->breezy(current)
<kay> Ah, see, then you have xfree leftovers too
<|QuaD-> just did a kubuntu install of hoary in a msvp2004 vm
<|QuaD-> yeah
<kay> for all i know, there are also CDs of Breezy already
<kay> I never saw them, but read about it
<|QuaD-> kay: the colony cd's are out
<kay> What do they mean with Colony?
<|QuaD-> do you remember what array's were with hoary?
<kay> Ah... that confused me back then too
<|QuaD->  basically beta version
<|QuaD-> s
<kay> Using a different name in order to not make Breezy a bad one?
<|QuaD-> eh?
<kay> Must be the reason why it's not called Breezy
<|QuaD-> no, colony is like saying release 2
<|QuaD-> so breezy colony 2 would be same as breezy beta 2
<kay> Confusing... but hey, I don't install anymore anyway
<|QuaD-> haha yeah
<|QuaD-> so how many gtk programs are in kubuntu
<kay> Dunno, try to find one.
<|QuaD-> i don't see any
<kay> Well, synaptic must still be used.
<kay> Because ksynaptic sucks too bad.
<|QuaD-> hehe
<|QuaD-> brb
<|QuaD-> gonna restart breezy
<kay> good luck :p
<JakubS_> |QuaD-: for me it is only java and mplayer (they are not in standard kubuntu)
<JakubS_> so kubuntu is actually gtk-free :-)
<kay> Well, in so far as I know, KDE uses GTK
<kay> To achieve: accessibiliy
<kay> To use glib in e.g. artsd
<JakubS_> kay: huh? what gtk has to do with accesibility?
<kay> It has an implementation of it. Unlike Qt3
<JakubS_> kay: and there is arts branch without glib dependency
<kay> That does not make the dependency non-existant
<kay> I wish people had more respect for the other guys.
<JakubS_> well, but it does not have anything to do with gtk (glib and arts)
<JakubS_> oh, i wish it too
<kay> Well, if you google for glib, tell me where you see that it is not part of GTK.
<JakubS_> i don't need to google
<JakubS_> glib is lower level library
<kay> Hm... it's true, gtk.org says it too
<JakubS_> providing stuff like threading and hacky OO in C
<kay> It's "developed by the GTK+ team"
<JakubS_> gtk is widget toolkit
<kay> But that is a toolkit using tools.
<kay> Oh man :p
<kay> Well, and then, what about kdebase?
<JakubS_> what about it?
<kay> Doesn't it use some things for ns plugins?
<JakubS_> yeah, header from mozilla SDK
<JakubS_> and some embedding stuff provided by Qt
<kay> Hm... I am searching the source now :p
<iuliux> had anyone manage to install the linspire theme on kubuntu (linspire clean on lde-look.org)
<satch> hi all - when I try to run debootstrap it exists after saying it can't download base-passwd - anyone know what can be done about that ?
<satch> s/exists/exits/
<satch> running it on kubuntu 5.04
<kay> what are you trying to bootstrap
<kay> ?
<satch> i've tried bootstrapping sid, woody, and sarge, using different repositories and same results on each
<kay> JakubS_: You are indeed right, except for glib, nothing else is needed.
<satch> anyone know what could be wrong ?
<kay> I know that Hoary failed to bootstrap Breezy
<kay> I raised that bug and it was marked "WONTFIX".
<satch> Breezy ?
* satch is somewhat new to the world of debian linux distros  :)
<kay> Yeah sure. It was not known at the time Hoary released, and they are not putting it into hoary-updates either
<kay> Can you paste the command you use?
<satch> sure, hang on a sec
<satch> sudo debootstrap sid /mnt/cf http://mirror.cs.wisc.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/debian/
<kay> why sudo? :)
<satch> I was doing it as my normal user
<kay> hm.... do you even need root.... checking
<satch> ok
<kay> Well, yes, apparently otherwise it is not even in the path
<kay> How many lines of output did you get?
<kay> (Seems to work here on Breezy)
<satch> it installed several files, probably 2 screens full of output - but when it gets to base-passwd it craps out
<satch> what is Breezy ?
<kay> And who says that sid will be installable??
<kay> (by hoary?)
<kay> :)
<kay> Breezy is the next release of Ubuntu, currently under development
<satch> ok
<satch> what command did you use ?
<kay> To get Breezy?
<satch> yea
<kay> Just replace the apt sources "hoary" with "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<satch> and then do what ?
<kay> Then do apt-get update
<kay> And then apt-get upgrade
<kay> And then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and see it do a lot of things
<kay> And encounter troubles... :p
<satch> but i need to build my own distro
<kay> Your own distro?
<kay> What for?
<satch> I have a customer that is needing to run dos over bochs
<kay> Hm.... wasn't there dosemu at a time?
<buz> i think dos runs pretty well in qemu
<buz> and qemu is much easier to get to work than bochs
<kay> dosemu - The Linux DOS Emulator
<kay> dosemu-freedos - FreeDOS package for DOSEMU
<kay> For all I can see, you can likely just use Hoary as it is and install those
<kay> If you need to make something that installs from CD, you better read up how to customize Knoppix
<kay> (also based on Debian)
<satch> well, i'd like ot make them a live cd that doesnt have a lot of crap on it
<buz> isnt breezy supposed to install from cd
<buz> and installing knoppix isn't the best of all ideas
<buz> it always stopped working after updates for me
<gdh_> dosemu is handy because it means the DOS app is able to access files / mounts on the Linux side... 
<buz> gdh_: point
<gdh_> a sneaky way of getting a DOS app to read from NFS / samba shares...
<insanekane> satch: following the instructions for remastering knoppix should be enough for breezy live as well ... if all you are doing is adding/removing packages afaik
<|quad|> kay: you still here
<kay> Removing packages is easy enough
<buz> but why use breezy
<kay> hm |quad| ?
<buz> its not even stable
<insanekane> buz: breezy/hoary whatever
<kay> I would use something with good docs on how to remaster
<|quad|> kay: still not working
<kay> That would be Knoppix in all cases
<buz> i think slax is quite slim
<kay> |quad|: Now?
<buz> and morphix supposedly comes with good docs
<|quad|> kay: right
<kay> |quad|: You need to tell the symptoms
<insanekane> buz: if all you want is to remaster *some* distro, then you should look at morphix ... they also have a package with a GUI for remastering that works quite well (intellibuild)
<kay> Oh... GUI :)
<insanekane> buz: talk to gandalfar in #morphix
<kay> Is it GTK ;-)))
<|quad|> kay: no core keyboared.... fatal server error failed to initialize core devices
<buz> i dont want to remaster anything :)
<insanekane> kay: yes .. PyGTK
<insanekane> buz: oh sorry ... i meant satch 
<buz> morphix is debian based iirc
<kay> Well, |quad| maybe your xorg.conf is broken.
<kay> move it away then run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<|quad|> kay: it worked before
<kay> Well, that was another xserver, not? :)
<|quad|> kay: no, it worked until this whole xorg retransformation
<kay> so?
<|quad|> kay: it has worked for soo long, why would it break
<chx> anyone has some good TFT knowledge? Or an idea of a freenode channel on which to ask about a strange thing about my monitor?
<kay> It did for me too :p
<|quad|> kay: lets see if i fixed it
<|quad|> with dpkg reconfigure
<kay> normally yes
<kay> although there was a bug, fixed since though i thought, of a double definition
<|quad|> kay: nope, not working
<kay> Look at the errors of startx
<kay> do a startx -- :1
<kay> What errors do you get?
<|quad|> could not open default font fixed
<comp7> Hi all,  can someone help me by telling me why I can see my wifi-network in kWifiManager, but cannot choose to logon to it? I automatically get logged on the the open network of my neighbour (which is really very slow...)
<JakubS_> |quad|: that was my worst nightmare under debian :-)
<|quad|> JakubS_: how did you fix it?
<JakubS_> usually by lots of swearing, fiddling with /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.alias, more swearing, running everything from /usr/X11R6/bin that had *fonts* in name, trying to reinstall font packages, ...
<|quad|> haha
<|quad|> i am going back to play with my old config
<JakubS_> after several repetitions of this problem i started to use self-compiled xorg
<|quad|> lol
<kay> well, hey
<wellso> bit of a dumb question, how do i restart a process?
<kay> did you really complete the installation of all packages, |quad| ?
<wellso> or a daemon i mean
<insanekane> wellso: a process ? or a service ?
<JakubS_> killall process && process :-)
<|quad|> kay: i completed the installation of all the packages
<insanekane> wellso: well, sudo /etc/init.d/<service> restart
<kay> you have x-window-system-core installed?
<insanekane> |quad|:the problem is badly prepared xutils ... it is a known problem
<|quad|> kay: lemme check
<|quad|> insanekane: i know :(
<insanekane> |quad|: i can send you a package which works
<|quad|> kay: yeah i have it installed
<kay> hm... there is one package that xutils fails to depend on, right?
<kay> i saw the bug report when i search for my problem
<|quad|> insanekane: i try to use the official ones (no offense to oyurs) i can afford to just wait
<kay> hold on, i find it
<insanekane> |quad|: this isnt mine ... its Riddell's
<|quad|> insanekane: hmmmm
<|quad|> how will this affect all of daniel stone's?
<insanekane> |quad|: i guess, as far as Kubuntu is concerned, it is as "official" as can be ? :)
<|quad|> insanekane: heh, true
<insanekane> |quad|: once you get it ... sudo apt-get --reinstall install xbase-fonts
<kay> That is the bug http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12872
<|quad|> has anyone gotten konquer to use gecko here?
<penguinboy> hey hey hey
<penguinboy> anyone here?
<kay> I thought Suse will do that, why should Konqui do it?
<|quad|> eh?
<kay> Or more specifically, why should Kubuntu do that :)
<|quad|> i prefer gecko to khtml :)
<kay> It's not in vanilla KDE yet, is it?
<|quad|> no
<kay> But as far as I know, Dirk is working on it
<kay> But it will take some time I guess
<|quad|> yeah
<michael> Does anybody know a good memory scanner (for games) designed to run on linux? I have one from windows, but it doesn't work right under wine/cedega.
<kay> grep /dev/mem doesn't work?
<michael> i'll try
<kay> I can do e.g. strings /dev/mem
<michael> looks like it's working on something, i just want to be able to cheat in games
<michael> it seems like grep /dev/mem froze
<michael> got ne ideas, isn't there a program that I can wget to do that stuff?
<michael> ne thing??
<kay> michael: It is waiting for stdin
<kay> michael: read man grep, I of course don't know what you want to grep for
<kay> but you can start with grep kay /dev/mem
<|quad|> kay: i am down to only xorg font problems
<kay> All I wanted to express is that /dev/mem is a normal file that you can search in anyhow you like
<wellso> nikkia: hi again, do you know how to restart the hcid daemon?
<kay> grep says it is binary... strings finds well, strings in it... and so on
<michael> I want to scan the values in memory addresses, then rescan for differences, until I find the right address, and then alter the address to fit my needs
<michael> like the number of lives in a game
<kay> I doubt that will work so easy :)
<kay> |quad|: Well, that is good
<michael> well, there are a crap load of programs like that for windows, but none of them work under wine or cedega
<|quad|> kay: : it might be good if i could solve it!
<michael> they run, but won't find any of the open programs
<kay> |quad|: The bug is unsolved it seems
<|quad|> kay: :(
<kay> Can you find mkfontdir anywhere?
<kay> Apparently that is the problem
<kay> Without it, no font directory can be a fond directory and you have 0 fonts
<kay> And certainly not the only required one then :p
<michael> are there any channels for games/cheating?
<|quad|> kay: how would i make it somewhere
<kay> find / -name mkfontdir
<|quad|> should i do it with sudo?
<kay> Won't harm, otherwise you get permission denied in some places
<soebbi> insanekane: Hi insanekane
<soebbi> Got a sec for me? :)
* |quad| gives up on breezy fonts issue
<bobbyd> something is broken in my kubuntu install where it doesn't ask me for my password when I do a sudo or click an administrator button in settings. anyone know how to debug or fix this?
<nikkia> bobby, try sudo -k
<nikkia> then try sudo again
<wellso> anyone know how i stop xine opening in multiple instances?
<soebbi> nikka: Do you know where i have to put the hsqldb.jar file so that it is recognized by the jre?
#kubuntu 2005-08-06
<soebbi> nikkia: <- That was the name :)
<nikkia> soebbi: i told you, the location of the JRE's files has a 'lib' dir, if you put .jar files in there they are automatically found
<nikkia> soebbi: on kubuntu, i believe that dir is something like /usr/lib/jre1.5_sun/lib
<soebbi> nikkia: I tried that, i downloaded the official sun jre an installed it under /opt/jre1.5 and copied the hsqldb.jar file in the lib-dir
<soebbi> nikkia: OO2-base works now, but says it can't find the hsqldb-driver
<nikkia> hmmm, OO2 might be doing something odd to the classpath
<soebbi> do i need to register it somehow?
<nikkia> no
<soebbi> "the specified driver could not be loaded" - thats the error message
<nikkia> OO2 should include its own hsqldb.jar anyway
<nikkia> like this:
<nikkia> -r--r--r--  1 root root 625097 2005-07-15 10:50 openoffice.org1.9.118/program/classes/hsqldb.jar.1.1
<soebbi> find / -name "hsqldb.jar*" says it can't find anything
<nikkia> soebbi: where did you install OO2 from ?
<soebbi> apt
<nikkia> hmmm, the one in the repository is very old
<soebbi> 1.9.79.2
<soebbi> Says help
<nikkia> yeah, 6 months old, ok, not 'very' compared to other ubuntu packages, but still
<bobbyd> how do I get a 'Home' icon on my desktop?
<nikkia> when you're talking beta software, 6 months is an eternity :)
<soebbi> *gg*
<insanekane> soebbi: should probably install the same place as nikkia has it ... openoffice.org1.9.118/program/classes/hsqldb.jar.1.1
<nikkia> insanekane: i wouldn't recommend it
<insanekane> nikkia: oh ?
<nikkia> insanekane: there is probably a reason why its not included with that particular version
<nikkia> like, it probably doesn't work in the least :P
<soebbi> Is there a way to upgrade smoothly to breezy? That would help, maybe :)
<bobbyd> and what's a decent panel applte to show bandwith usage in real time?
<insanekane> nikkia: not particularly ... it just isnt included :P
<nikkia> insanekane: the db stuff in OO2 is fairly new
<nikkia> insanekane: i really wouldn't be surprised if it is completely broken in a build from febuary
<insanekane> nikkia: for e.g., i believe, in 116, there is a seperate package for Base
<insanekane> nikkia: thats probably true :)
<insanekane> in any case, there is no harm in trying, is there ?
<nikkia> insanekane: *shrug*
<nikkia> insanekane: it also means tracking down hsqldb 1.1
<insanekane> soebbi: so why dont you try it ?
<nikkia> the current release on their site is 1.8
<insanekane> nikkia: yeah probably :)
<insanekane> nikkia: in free software/open source, as always, each man for himself, or buy service :)
<soebbi> insanekane: i can't find the appropriate dir
<tdmgy> hey guys, is there anyone here who has installed Wine on a 64bit system?
* lscd checks
<lscd> nope, haven't bothered
<insanekane> soebbi: let me check in 116
<nikkia> insanekane: i'm glad he hasn't asked how i got 1.9.118 yet :P
<tdmgy> anyone...........?
<insanekane> nikkia: hehe :)
<soebbi> nikkia: Was that a hint? :)
<nikkia> soebbi: not in the least
<insanekane> soebbi: /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/classes
<soebbi> Damn...has to be too late
<sproingie> is there any way to make konquerer's photobook view show thumbnails on the left instead of the right?
<insanekane> no luck ?
<soebbi> I already was in that dir
<insanekane> soebbi: no luck ?
<insanekane> soebbi: aha :)
<soebbi> But didn't recognize :)
<insanekane> hehe
<sproingie> gah.  in fact making photobook view not suck would be nice
<insanekane> soebbi: perhaps you do need to sleep ... but perhaps, after you check with hsqldb.jar :)
* sproingie sighs.  back to digikam, which isn't capable of *deleting* pictures in the preview
<soebbi> "java.lang.NullPointerException"
<soebbi> Version mixing = baaaad :)
<tdmgy> can anyone here help me out with compiling Wine?
<_luca> Good evening... my problem is: I am deaf, so I want to see subs in divx movies, and I don't know how to play them in Kaffeine or any other player... any ideas?
<sproingie> unbelievable, photobook view can't even delete files either
<scottm> webcam support anyone ?
<insanekane> soebbi: hmm .. you didn't use hsqldb 1.1 ?
<insanekane> _luca: is it a problem with not having appropriate codecs ?
<soebbi> insanekane: i fetched the latest version from it's website...should be 1.8
<insanekane> soebbi: probably should use 1.1 as the error dialog said
<_luca> insanecane: no, the divx movie plays well. the problem is only that I just don't know how to tell kaffeine "open the subtitle and write it on the screen while the movie is playing"
<Hamster> are the apt repositories ever out of whack with each other? I need a file libkexif and googling turns it up on other repositories, but when I search mine, only a really old version is there.
<insanekane> _luca: ah well ... i believe you can right click on the movie window, and you should see a menu with subtitling options
<_luca> ooops pardon: insaneKane
<insanekane> _luca: hehe, no problem :)
<_luca> cane in italian=dog, sorry for that :)
<insanekane> _luca: it is not often that people call me dog :) usually, the animal most closely associated with me is elephant LOL ;)
<_luca> insanekane: at least they don't call you "shrimp" (we italians are shorter so today a canadian even shorter than me dared to call me shrimp)
<insanekane> _luca: also, see Settings->Xine Engine Parameters->subtitles ... dont forget to press Expert options ;)
<insanekane> _luca: haha :)
<soebbi> insanekane: Where did it say 1.1?
<insanekane> soebbi: did you get such a dialog when you tried to run Base ?
<_luca> oh well kaffeine just crashed
<soebbi> insanekane: Nope, just a nullpointer exception
<insanekane> _luca: hrrm
<insanekane> soebbi: not when u ran with 1.8 .. i mean when you didn't have an hsqldb installed at all :)
<insanekane> soebbi: let me save you some trouble ... dunno if it will work, but is worth a shot :)
<soebbi> insanekane: I see :) But it than just said that it can't find an appropriate driver
<_luca> ah i'll ask another question: when I try to open an *.avi file on a ntfs partition, totem says me that the file can't be opened because it has no writing permission
<insanekane> soebbi: oh ... hmm, in that case, i must've misunderstood
<soebbi> insanekane: Thank you...gonna try that one
<insanekane> _luca: well ... i dont know much about ntfs, other than that it is not really well supported under Linux in general .. so perhaps you can try by copying it to ext3 ?
<tdmgy> hey guys, how do I get multilib enabled?
<insanekane> _luca: i confirmed,  right click in my kaffeine shows a subtitle submenu
<_luca> insanekane: i see it, and 10 channels. what are them? o.O
<insanekane> _luca: try one of them ... perhaps one will work ? :)
<nikkia> 10 languages, at a guess
<nikkia> which is either how many languages there are in the file, or a very poor xine default, as dvd's can have a lot more than 10 subtitle channels :)
<insanekane> hehe :)
<_luca> but i still can't load the *.sub file o.O
<insanekane> hrmm
<insanekane> _luca: perhaps you are opening the vob file directly ?
<insanekane> soebbi: how goes it ?
<soebbi> insanekane: Again a nullpointer exception...oo2 hates me :)
<insanekane> nikkia: i have a problem: a corrupted .tar.bz2 file ... i used bzip2recover and im supposed to get several pieces each should be individual parts of the tar ... so how do idecompress them ? tar xvf <piece> doesnt work
<_luca> ok let's explain better: i have downloaded the *avi file (movie), and a *sub file (text). with Windows (trying to escape from it) Media Player I found some freeware plugin to put subtitles on the screen just under the movie...
<insanekane> soebbi: oh ... so sorry
<nikkia> insanekane: no idea
<soebbi> Gonna try it again tomorrow
<insanekane> _luca: better ask nikkia 
<soebbi> Thank you, man!
<insanekane> np
<_luca> *musical voice* Nikkiaaaa
<insanekane> LOL
<soebbi> Bye!
<nikkia> soebbi: as i said, there's a very good chance that the database just doesn't work in that build of OO2
<nikkia> *shrug*
<insanekane> nikkia: the shrimp calls to you ;)
<nikkia> _luca, hold on, i haven't used subtitles in xine before... so let me check
<_luca> okie dookie
<insanekane> nikkia: uses -sub option
<insanekane> nikkia: xine ie
<nikkia> _luca: it should 'just work'
<nikkia> i just loaded my copy of betty blue, which is admittably .smi subtitles not .sub, and they 'just worked'
<nikkia> i don't think i have anything with .sub format subtitles
<_luca> Nikkia: how did you load it?
<insanekane> _luca: she didnt
<nikkia> _luca: the avi? 'xine blah.avi'
<_luca> no the sub
<nikkia> the subtitles appeared automatically since they're in the same dir
<nikkia> _luca, the key might be that the filename must be identical except for the extension
<_luca> ok so....... i should write it in the ntfs partition, wow, now i'll have to copy the movie to my ext3 partition, i'm sooooo happy
<_luca> i'll try and let you know :)
<nikkia> _luca: as i said, that's a .smi subtitle
<nikkia> i can't test .sub, and i DO know there are about 50 different subtitle formats using .sub as an extension, so it might be trickier
<_luca> yes, one is a subviewer and the other is a subrip.... there are 2 formats
<alakhia> speaking of movies ... i had a question about kaffiene
<nikkia> _luca, there are *way* more than 2 .sub formats :)
<_luca> pardon nikkia *.*
<alakhia> my question: how can I rewind or play backwards in kaffiene?
<insanekane> _luca: http://xinehq.de/index.php/faq#AVISUBTITLES
<_luca> IT WORKS! Geez. I owe you a beer. come in italy and take it... do your holiday here :)
<alakhia> anyone? 
<insanekane> _luca: nikkia left :/
<insanekane> _luca: here she is :)
<_luca> i see :/
<insanekane> _luca: maybe you should offer the beer again :)
<_luca> anyway now i have another problem -.- 
<_luca> IT WORKS! Geez. I owe you a beer. come in italy and take it... do your holiday here :)
<alakhia> ok, let me rephrase: which movie player is the fav around here?
<insanekane> hehe
<insanekane> alakhia: nothing like that ... but kubuntu comes with kaffeine :)
<_luca> but before how do I solve this problem: synchronizing the sub with the movie?
<insanekane> alakhia: your question is perhaps better answered in the kaffeine channel ?
<alakhia> I use kaffeine (sorry about the spelling) ... just can't seem to play backwards
<alakhia> insanekane: I hung around there but didn't get anyone to respond
<insanekane> alakhia: it seems your question relates to some non-standard use of some software :) ... perhaps you should ask some kaffeine people ? like their mailing list ?
<insanekane> alakhia: generally, you should find better help in the mailing list than IRC channels
<alakhia> insanekane: I'm not adamant on using any kaffeine ... any movie player that lets me move around freely works
<insanekane> alakhia: well, you can also try mplayer
<insanekane> alakhia: dunno if it will work the way you want though
<alakhia> insanekane: I tried apt-get install mplayer but couldn't ... i'm new to debian
<insanekane> alakhia: im curious though, why would you want to run something backwards ?
<insanekane> alakhia: let me check if its there
<alakhia> insanekane: well, if i miss a dialog, I want to seek backwards so I can hear it again
<insanekane> ah right
<insanekane> alakhia: well, you can add multiverse to your /etc/apt/sources.lst ... and then apt-get mplayer
<_luca> ok so the same name is right, also for this *.sub... good work! Thanks a lot! ciaooo
<insanekane> _luca: ciao :)
<alakhia> insanekane: my requirements for movie player are simple: 1) let me move around, 2) grandmother friendly, 3) dvd menus work
<insanekane> alakhia: well, those are also my requirements ... almost. so far, i havent needed to play backwards :) i prefer to click on the slider :)
<nikkia> mine are even more simple 'must be xine'
<alakhia> insanekane: kaffeine does #2 and #3 but not #2
<alakhia> insanekane: err, #1
<insanekane> nikkia: hehe :)
<alakhia> insanekane: the slider is not very accurate ... otherwise, I would use it
<insanekane> nikkia: iyo, why is xine is better than mplayer ?
<insanekane> alakhia: haha, im no video/film editor :) slider more than enough for me :)
<alakhia> insanekane: well, i just end up having to seek many times using slider and it is a nuisance
<insanekane> alakhia: yeah it is :) ... maybe you should talk to the kaffeine people ?
<alakhia> insanekane: yeah, i can ... i guess no other player out there does what all of the 3 things, huh?
<nikkia> insanekane: ever tried to compile mplayer by hand ?
<tdmgy> guys, Kate keeps crashing on me, how do I find out what's wrong?
<crimsun> are you using the KDE 3.4.2 packages?
<crimsun> (see topic)
<insanekane> nikkia: nope never ..
<alakhia> i compiled mplayer ... but using gentoo
<insanekane> nikkia: do you know how the mplayer people make those win32codecs ?
<insanekane> nikkia: i mean, are they compiled from source ? or cracked versions of codecs made for windows ?
<insanekane> alakhia: have you tried using the keyboard arrow keys when the slider has focus ?
<nikkia> insanekane:  'make' ?
<nikkia> insanekane: they copy them from a working windows install
<alakhia> insanekane: hmmm, no, I always used mouse ...
<alakhia> insanekane: if the arrows move a fixed amount when focus is on slider, then that would be pretty good
<insanekane> alakhia: err .. why don't you actually try the arrow keys ?
<sproingie> insanekane: the win32codecs are supposedly of questionable origin
<insanekane> sproingie: questionable in the legal sense or technical sense ?
<sproingie> legal
<sproingie> allegedly leaked source code
<lscd> erm, questionable redistribution
<lscd> but leaked source? not that i'd heard
<lscd> they come with dlls from freely downloadable but restrictively licensed things, afaik
<nikkia> lscd, not all of them
<lscd> nikkia: they come with, not 'they are comprised only of'
<nikkia> lscd, i was referencing the 'freely downloadable' part
<sproingie> ah right.  i think it's the old NTFS driver that came from leaked source
<sproingie> the codecs are just illegally distributing some dll's
<alakhia> insanekane: well, that was easy
<insanekane> alakhia: did it work ?
<alakhia> insanekane: I knew i was missing something ... it should be so hard to move around
<sproingie> new ntfs driver is better and from untainted sources anyway
<insanekane> alakhia: ??
<alakhia> insanekane: yeah, tried it just now
<alakhia> insanekane: the focus doesn't even have to be on the slider
<insanekane> alakhia: so there :) so according to you kaffeine is now perfect ? ;)
<insanekane> alakhia: LOL
<alakhia> insanekane: Yes, kaffeine is perfect! :O
<insanekane> alakhia: glad to hear :)
<insanekane> alakhia: perhaps you should say something like that in #kaffeine :)
<alakhia> insanekane: I have a wishlist ... but this was perhaps the biggest hurdle!
<alakhia> insanekane: if anyone were around, I would
<alakhia> insanekane: well, thanks for your help! :)
<insanekane> alakhia: best of luck :)
<insanekane> ok gotta go ciao all
<alakhia> insanekane: see you
<smux> hello. Can I use an other char enconding ? I have a lot of problems with utf8 :/
<BROKEN_LADDER> god i just read this cheesy slashdot article about upcoming gnome 2.12.
<BROKEN_LADDER> when are they going to realize, they'll never catch up to kde, and they should invest their time helping kde instead of competing with it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the only thing gnome has going for it is that it looks so cool.
<goldfish> is there a keyboard shortcut for switching desktops in kde like alt + <f1> in fluxbox?
<lscd> yep
<goldfish> what is it? :)
<lscd> ctl+ fN
<lscd> i was checking :)
<goldfish> thanks.
<lscd> np
<goldfish> hehe
<goldfish> ah wonderful
<goldfish> thanks
<lscd> i've hit it before by accident, but i didn't remember the actual keys to press
<lscd> weeeee, 9% into the install of the ubuntu base system
<goldfish> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<goldfish> dont suppose you know where i can change that?
<goldfish> oh, nm.
<lscd> change what?
<goldfish> that shortcut
<lscd> hm, so did you find a way, or?
<goldfish> no, i thought of somewhere to check before asking, but no joy :)
* lscd starts to check
<lscd> search for 'key', there's a global key bindings menu
<lscd> that might let you do what you want
<MIK3MAN> can anyone here help me configure samba so that my XP machine can see my Kubuntu machine?? is that possible??
<lscd> it's possible, yes; how to do it is beyond me, as i have no windows machines and have never used samba, sorry
<goldfish> lscd: kcontrol -> regional & accesibility -> keyboard shortcuts
<goldfish> if you're wondering
<lscd> goldfish: ahh
<lscd> hm... my install is taking a terribly long time to test the network repository :/
<lscd> ahh, it finally progressed, that felt like it took a few minutes
<goldfish> yeah did that for me too
<lscd> mmph, if no one's filed a wish about "give some damn status indication during that" i should
<lscd> wow
<lscd> i'm officially impressed
<lscd> after a couple of years of gentoo, an ubuntu install is surprisingly shiny ;)
<crimsun> must be the lack of "omgwtfcompile?!"
<lscd> crimsun: naw, the minor stuff
<lscd> it checking ntp the first boot
<lscd> a usb mouse -working- when i plug it in, without restarting x
<crimsun> it's the minor stuff that either makes or kills a distro
<lscd> etc
<lscd> yeah
<lscd> there've been a couple of nasty artifacts with the graphics card though
<lscd> otoh, i don't even know off the top of my head what graphics card -is- in that box, unlike if i was running gentoo on it - though it would be another day or two til i got the joy of configuring X ;)
<lscd> hm... the graphics artifacts are pretty annoying and occur whenever i move the mouse. ergh
<goldfish> you use gentoo at all anymore lscd ?
<lscd> yep
<lscd> all of my systems, except for a freebsd one, and an ubuntu install which is now about 10 minutes old
<lscd> oh, and my mac; i've been trying to decide what linux to install on that
<goldfish> ah right :)
<goldfish> i must get me a pair of balls and install freebsd.
<lscd> i've been recommending ubuntu to people blindly, so it was overdue for me to try it ;)
<lscd> eh, it's surprisingly easy
<lscd> the partitioning terminology is weird, but the handbook isn't bad
<jsimon> I have problem I just install Kunbuntu and yen i wase typing the root passowrd i toutch something and the pass dont no wat is it so how do i change the root pass ?? 
<goldfish> cool
<goldfish> heh
<goldfish> well.. you can locally exploit your new install and crack the shadow file.
<goldfish> hmm, im not sure, can u boot into recovery mode to get a root prompt
<goldfish> ?
<lscd> can you use sudo by default?
<lscd> if so, 'sudo passwd root'
<jsimon> ok i will try that 
<goldfish> yeah
<goldfish> hmm, i think i broke my kubuntu.
<lscd> hmm?
<goldfish> yus.
<goldfish> anytime i try to apt-get something i get an error about gtkboard, which is not even installed on my system.
<goldfish> hmmm
<jsimon> the sudo passwd root did not work 
<lscd> ok - then, the easiest thing to do is boot linux in what's called 'single user mode'
<jsimon> ok how do i do that ? 
<lscd> ok, when ubuntu is booting, press esc, and then press 'c'
<jsimon> ok
<lscd> meh
<lscd> found an easier way
<lscd> and those weren't the complete instructions
<ray_> how do i adjust dma to play dvd's smoothly?
<lscd> hdparm
<ray_> just type hdparm?
<lscd> no, hdparm -d 1 /dev/whatever #whatever is probably hda
<ray_> ok
<ray_> thanks
<ray_> do i need to do it everytime?
<courtknee> w000t
<goldfish> yes.
<goldfish> you can make a hdparm conf file to run on startup
<courtknee> you no longer close your eyes....
<courtknee> anymore.....
<courtknee> when I kiss....
<courtknee> your assssss
<lscd> ...... wonderful
<goldfish> stfu...
<courtknee> dum dum...dumm dumm
<lscd> hmmm... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia mentions nvidia-settings, but apt-get says it's not available despite being referred to by another package
<ray_> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<ray_>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<ray_>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<ray_> ?
<goldfish> lspci |grep IDE
<lscd> fun...
<courtknee> thankfully my notebook was setup nicely after installation
<courtknee> redhat, suse, and gentoo always left me hang'n
<ray_> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)
<ray_> 0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801FR/FRW (ICH6R/ICH6RW) SATA Controller (rev 03)
<courtknee> I have always had issues setting up an invidia card on any flav of linux
<ray_> goldfish: ?
<ray_> courtknee: its easy in kubuntu
<goldfish> hmmm
<courtknee> that is good to know;  in case i switch machines
<courtknee> i have a ati on this notebook
<courtknee> but like i said before;  everything was already configured nicely
<lscd> speaking of nvidia cards.... i'm not seeing the way in the user documentation to play with the init system
<ray_> i have an ati ......u have to set it up if you want 3d support
<courtknee> one thing is the way it handles battery power..sorta strange...the fan and the HD kicks on and off every few seconds
* lscd wants to restart kdm
<goldfish> /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<lscd> ahh, ok - so almost identical to gentoo; nice
<ray_> !find libdvdcss
<ray_> ?
<courtknee> if i configured 3d support would KDE look any different?
<lscd> no
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libdvdcss' returned no results.
<lscd> ubotu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> lscd: I give up, what is it?
<goldfish> libdvdcss2
<ray_> goldfish: is that in multiverse or backports?
<goldfish> hmm not sure
<goldfish> multiverse i think
<lscd> erm, wow, no wonder this is headache inducing
<lscd> according to kde, my monitor is running at 2048x1436 at 60 hz
<lscd> 1536, typo
<ray_> not in multiverse
<lscd> it doesn't even support that resolution
<lscd> [i mean, it worked, but the docs never said it could do that] 
<lscd> [and ye gads, was it flickery] 
<lscd> yey ..... i've cranked down the resolution, and since switching to the binary nvidia drivers, it's not had really weird artifacts every time i move the mouse :p
<goldfish> must be ini backports then
<goldfish> *in
<ray_> goldfish: yeah i found it
<goldfish> cool
<ray_> anybody know how to convert an avi to mpg?
<delltony_> use avidemux
<ray_> delltony_: how do i get that?
<delltony_> have you tried apt-cache search  :)
<ray_> i found it in backports
<ray_> delltony_: perfect exactly what i wanted :)
<jsimon> how do i install rpm program ??? 
<crimsun> jsimon: using 'alien'
<crimsun> jsimon: you should refrain from installing rpms, though. Always use a native Ubuntu package if possible.
<jsimon> ok and were do i found prog for Ubuntu ? 
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> the repositories.
<goldfish> if u using kubuntu, use kynaptic
<jsimon> ok
<lscd> jsimon: any luck with your earlier problem?
<jsimon> I reinstalled lol 
<lscd> ahh
<lscd> erm, why were you typing the root password, btw?
<lscd> ubuntu doesn't _have_ a root password, generally
<jsimon> ok 
<jsimon> I am new to this it is my friend that told me to install that lol so i am all fucktup lol 
<lscd> ehh, ubuntu is a little non-standard in that regard
<lscd> instead of typing the root password, if something needs root permissions, you type the command, but with 'sudo' before it, then type your _user_ password
<lscd> ie, to install, say, gforth, you'd type: sudo apt-get install gforth
<lscd> <your password>
<jsimon> ok some thing going worg lol I am going in kynaptic it said to put i passw and i put the root and my passw and it is not working 
<lscd> do you remember the username and password that you picked when you installed kubuntu?
<jsimon> yes
<lscd> ok
<lscd> so, type: sudo kynaptic
<lscd> then, type the password that you picked then
<jsimon> dosent work
<lscd> ok, type 'whoami'
<jsimon> it sayd root that nothing
<goldfish> ....
<lscd> interesting
<jsimon> and in the prog it is not working lol 
<lscd> is there any error message?
<jsimon> no
<lscd> ok, is there a button that says 'k' in the bottom left corner of your screen?
<jsimon> yes
<lscd> good
<lscd> was 'root' the name of the user you added during install?
<jsimon> no
<lscd> excellent
<lscd> type 'exit'; does the prompt change from a # to a $?
<jsimon> yes
<lscd> good
<lscd> now type: sudo kynaptic
<lscd> and type your user password
<jsimon> jsimon is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<goldfish> lol
<lscd> have you added more than one user to the system?
<jsimon> no
<lscd> are you using the latest version of kubuntu?
<jsimon> yes
<lscd> weird - i've been using it for a couple of hours, and it Works For Me :p
<jsimon> lol
<lscd> do you have any idea how you got the # prompt?
<jsimon> no lol 
<_michael> wut r sum gud gaming channels?
<lscd> _michael: i think freenode isn't very keen on gaming channels
<_michael> umm, what servers have good uns?
<lscd> jsimon: ok, so if you press the up arrow twice, what command do you see?
<lscd> _michael: no idea, i'm not a  gamer
<_michael> k
<jsimon> jsimon@ubuntu:~$ sudo kynaptic
<lscd> ok, and if you press up one more time?
<jsimon> jsimon@ubuntu:~$ su
<lscd> ok, press enter
<jsimon> ok
<lscd> what happened?
<jsimon> that it is password
<lscd> ok - type whatever you typed there the last time you ran that command
<jsimon> root@ubuntu:/home/jsimon #
<lscd> ok, you're root again
<lscd> type gpasswd -a jsimon admin
<_frank> It's ALIVE!!!! my wlan card was pretty painless to setup! (Atheros chipset chosen on purpose) but the settings don't seem to stick after I leave kcontrol. If I can't figure it out , at least I have you guys so everything should go well.
<lscd> _frank: congrats on the painless part :)
<_frank> now to learn how to sniff out neighbours using this totally open router of ours
<lscd> heh
<jsimon> groupe inconnu: admin
<jsimon> root@ubuntu:/home/jsimon #
<lscd> good; now type /etc/init.d/kdm restart # -- this WILL restart your graphical interface - come back once that's happened
<Tribune> hi. can anybody help me how to get all package for kubuntu using terminal?
<_frank> Tribune: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Tribune> thanks
<_michael> k, i screwed up - I uninstalled konqueror and don't have the cd to reinstall it
<_michael> what repository can I use, or where can I get a .deb
<_frank> _michael: do you have internet repositories setup?
<Tribune> frank... i just install kubuntu. it seem i can go to my terminal
<_michael> yea, but not the right one
<_frank> _michael: you don't have hoary main?
<lscd> apt-get install konqueror
<_michael> idk, h on
<_michael> yep, i do
<jsimon> still not working the f...... passw in kinapik
<_michael> but it keeps looking for the install from the cd, and I disabled the cd repository cuz i dunt have the cd
<lscd> ok, you're jsimon, and you're typing sudo kynaptic ?
<jsimon> hevery app that thell me the pass it is not working
<lscd> you're typing jsimon's password, right?
<jsimon> it just thell me password not my user name
<_michael> what repository is the one thats needed to get konqueror? - I can list the ones that im using if that'll help
<lscd> jsimon: ok, type 'whoami'
<_michael> ok, nm, i found it
<jsimon> jsimon@ubuntu:~$ whoami
<jsimon> jsimon
<jsimon> jsimon@ubuntu:~$ 
<lscd> _michael: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Repositories
<lscd> jsimon: ok, so if you type, say, 'sudo ls', it asks you for a password, right?
<jsimon> yes
<lscd> and if you type the same password as you typed at the graphical login prompt, what happens?
<jsimon> jsimon is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<jsimon> jsimon@ubuntu:~$  
<_michael> how do u install a .bin file in kubuntu?
<lscd> type 'groups'
<lscd> _michael: probably ./myblah.bin
<lscd> perhaps with a sudo before that
<_michael> k, ty
<jsimon> jsimon adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<jsimon> jsimon@ubuntu:~$   
<lscd> so you're not in the admin group
<lscd> ok.... what does grep admin /etc/group say?
<jsimon> jsimon@ubuntu:~$ grep admin /etc/group
<jsimon> lpadmin:x:107:jsimon
<jsimon> jsimon@ubuntu:~$ 
<lscd> wow
<lscd> ok, type 'su'
<jsimon> k
<lscd> you're root now?
<jesusfish> there an amarok 1.3-b2 deb around anywhere?
<jsimon> yes
<lscd> type 'groupadd admin'
<lscd> gpasswd -a jsimon admin
<lscd> grep admin /etc/group
<jsimon> root@ubuntu:/home/jsimon # groupadd admin
<jsimon> root@ubuntu:/home/jsimon # gpasswd -a jsimon admin
<jsimon> Ajout de l'utilisateur jsimon au groupe admin
<jsimon> root@ubuntu:/home/jsimon # grep admin /etc/group
<jsimon> lpadmin:x:107:jsimon
<jsimon> admin:x:1001:jsimon
<jsimon> root@ubuntu:/home/jsimon # 
<lscd> ok
<lscd> and is the last line of the file /etc/sudoers:
<lscd> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<lscd> [you can type 'cat /etc/sudoers' to check] 
<_michael> ok, doing the ./*.bin doesn't do anything
<lscd> _michael: ok, what does 'file ./blah.bin' say?
<goldfish> _michael: what is the file?
<goldfish> installing .bin files is messy
<_michael> i got sun java in a self extracting file
<goldfish> well, if u want to uninstall it.
<goldfish> oh ok.
<jsimon> root@ubuntu:/home/jsimon # /etc/sudoers:
<jsimon> bash: /etc/sudoers:: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<jsimon> root@ubuntu:/home/jsimon # %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<jsimon> bash: fg: %admin: no such job
<jsimon> root@ubuntu:/home/jsimon # 
<_michael> just says the command isn't found
<goldfish> _michael: sh blah.bin
<_michael> k
<lscd> jsimon: nonono
<lscd> just type 'cat /etc/sudoers'
<lscd> and visually compare the last line, with your eyes, to %admin [blah] 
<jsimon> # User privilege specification
<jsimon> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<lscd> ok, is there anything after that?
<jsimon> no
<lscd> what does uname -a say?
<jsimon> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Fri Jun 24 16:53:01 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<_michael> Creating jre1.5.0_04/lib/deploy.jar
<_michael> dirname: too many arguments
<_michael> Try `dirname --help' for more information.
<_michael> dirname: too few arguments
<_michael> Try `dirname --help' for more information.
<_michael> Done.
<_michael> what's that mean?
<lscd> _michael: that you should use the ubuntu packages ;)
<hussam> how do I restart networking ( disable and renable networking ) from commnad line?
<_michael> lol, but they don't seem to work when installing w/ kynaptic
<lscd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java <-- _michael 
<JayParadise> anyone want to experiment with nfs mounts with me?
<_michael> k, ty, agin
<lscd> hussam: /etc/init.d/networking start # or stop, to disable - at a guess
<JayParadise> i enabled it, now need to utilize!
<lscd> ok, mine says apr 5 but is otherwise the same.... interesting
<lscd> jsimon: add this to your /etc/sudoers file:
<lscd> ...... or not
<jesusfish> there an amarok 1.3-b2 deb around anywhere?
<jesusfish> (that works with hoary)
<lscd> there's an amarok one; not sure about the version
<jesusfish> lscd: 1.2.3 is what's in hoary right now
<lscd> ahh
<_michael> k,nother problem, how do you use the terminal to delete an enitire directory even if files and folders are in it?
<_michael> nope, found a loophole, nm
<pat> heloo, i have recently insatlled kubuntu linux. can anybody suggest any applications to add to my system. i am not that familiar with linux, but i would like to get the most out of it. btw, im using kubuntu as a home desktop system...thanks
<jesusfish> lscd: 1.2.3 is what's in hoary right now
<jesusfish> oops
<jesusfish> there an amarok 1.3-b2 deb around anywhere?
<crimsun> I don't think so
<jesusfish> darn
<Dhraakellian> it's a less than 15 minute compile on my 2.4GHz p4
<crimsun> breezy has 1.2.4
<jesusfish> crimsun: I need one for hoary
<jesusfish> hmm...maybe I should just upgrade to breezy
<jesusfish> how stable is breezy?
<Dhraakellian> (I used to time it back when I used the cvs ebuilds for 1.1 and 1.2... it takes less time now that I tend to use kdesvn-build, which frees me from the need to make clean)
<jesusfish> Dhraakellian: ya, gotta get all setup for compiling then too
<jesusfish> soo lazy
<hussam> there should be an amorok 1.2.4 in hoary backports.
<Dhraakellian> what about taglib 1.4?
<jesusfish> hussam: what's the sources line for backports?
<jesusfish> (repository)
<hussam> deb http://mirror.brianpuccio.net/ubuntu-backports-repository/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted 
<hussam> deb http://mirror.brianpuccio.net/ubuntu-backports-repository/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted 
<pax> backports are official now, get them for ubuntu directly :)
<hussam> oh yeah
<pax> !backports
<ubotu> backports is probably .. The Official Backports project has now officially been launched! deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<hussam> yeah I have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-backports main restricted universe multiverse  as well
<hussam> anybody knows of any interesting 3rd party ubuntu repositories?
<pax> you want my list hussam?
<hussam> yeah
<pax> let me upload it somewhere
<lscd> pat: what kind of program, in general, do you want?
<jesusfish> how stable is breezy now though?
<pat> i dunno whats good? multimedia, games, etc...good stuff for home linux desktops, thanks
<pax> hussam: http://ninux.net/sources
<hussam> ok thanks pax
<crimsun> hmm, I'll work on a 1.3b2 deb for Hoary
<pax> jesusfish: breezy have long way to go I hear, it'll be official in October
<pat> i installed some that i found from ubuntuguide.org and also sort of figutred out synaptic/kynaptic
<pat> just wondering if anyone had an app that they really like, because quite perhaps i have never heard of it
<ubotu> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed!
<hussam> pax: that just times out
<pax> pat, http://www.google.com/webhp
<jesusfish> no 1.2.4
<pax> hussam ew, one sec
<pax> hussam http://neopeace.com/sources
<hussam> ok thanks that one works
<mickS> Just installed a 2nd hard drive...problem is, it comes up in /dev/ as hdd hdd1 hdd2 hdd5...what's the story?
<mickS> I just want hdd...I'm sure existing partitions wouldn't cause this right?
<pax> why not?
<hussam> pax: it could always be my connection. I have a lot of ports blocked by my ISP
<pax> hussam could be mine too, trying to find out :)
<mickS> well, when I fdisk hdd for example, it has partitions within
<mickS> if "why not/" was directed at me
<crimsun> jesusfish: I'm working on a 1.3b2 deb
<pax> micks then hdd1 hdd2 hdd5 are the partition, no?
<mickS> what I'm saying is that they show up as seperate devices...if I fdisk hdd1 hdd2 etc, they also have partitions on them
<pax> hmm you're confusing me here :p aren't they supposed to be different devs?
<mickS> no, I installed a new hard drive, and instead of simply seeing hdd in dev, I am seeing hdd hdd1 hdd2 etc...
<mickS> like it's made multi harddrives out of the one
<TestMAD> those are partitions
<TestMAD> hdd is the main device
<TestMAD> hdd1, hdd2..those are partitions
<TestMAD> iy may be a refurbished and was never cleaned..
<TestMAD> that would be messed up
<mickS> well, I've deleted all partitions from hdd, yet these others still show up
<mickS> in devices...when I check them out they all still have a partition
<pax> how'd you delete them?
<mickS> fdisk
<pax> if you deleted the partitions, shouldn't be there any more. weird
<mickS> yes, I'm an idiot...forgot to hit 'w' to write :P
<pax> lol
<TestMAD> hehe
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> where had kdiskfree gone?
<pax> !find kdiskfree
<ubotu> gtkdiskfree: (A Gnome program which shows free and used space on your filesystems), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.9.3-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 87 kB, Installed size: 324 kB
<bobbyd> thanks pax
<pax> you're welcome, but it's not what you're looking for I guess.
<bobbyd> no
<bobbyd> it's weird that kdiskfree is not around, but that will do
<crimsun> jesusfish: I made 1.3 beta2 debs for Hoary
<crimsun> jesusfish: they require the 3.4.2 libs noted in the topic.
<crimsun> jesusfish: http://sh.nu/~crimsun/amarok/
<ray_> hello?
<crimsun> hi?
<ray_> room dead tonight
<crimsun> most people are probably heading to sleep if not already
<crimsun> can't speak for the south asians or europeans
<ray_> yeah...
<mickS> it's 3:30pm here
<bobbyd> it's 7am here
<mickS> and I'm still heading to sleep :)
<ray_> 2 am here
<bobbyd> me too
<pax> au contraire, we had a party with cake earlier, you just came in late :-)
<lscd> hehe
* pax drinking his Corona
<ray_> u guys know when the next release of kubuntu comes out....is it the same as ubuntu?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> October 2005
<pax> lscd: how's it going :)
<crimsun> lscd: if you were looking for amarok 1.3 beta2 debs, I posted them at http://sh.nu/~crimsun/amarok/
<crimsun> (I know jesusfish was)
<pax> good man, I can use this
<ray_> u guys use amarok......does it work with internet radio?
<crimsun> sure does
<crimsun> even comes with a bunch of presets
<pax> I use it with last.fm
<ray_> last.fm?
<lscd> pax: not bad
<lscd> crimsun: good to know, but i don't use amarok at all
<pax> ray_: last.fm your own personal radio, give it a shot
<ray_> i only use live365 is there better radio services?
<crimsun> lscd: I did a simple /lastlog -regexp
<crimsun> lscd: no biggie, I understand
<pax> shoutcast, google stations, xiph, basic.sh ... many of them out there
<ray_> which ones are free?
<pax> streamtuner has'em all
<lscd> hehe.... i didn't even know of most of those
<pax> oh and punkcast.com lol
<ray_> im looking for actual live radio not preset songs like live365
<pax> you'll 'proly like last.fm
<pax> !last.fm
<ubotu> pax: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<pax> ubotu  Last.fm is a personalised online radio station that plays the right music to the right people. Songs spread from listener to listener.
<ubotu> okay, pax
<ray_> is there any system tools or antivirus programs that I should have?
<pax> I dont think you need av for linux (yet), system tools as in?
<ray_> yeah prob not av ...... but is there spyware for linux?
<ray_> u think people will start writing virusus for linux?
<lscd> there are some
<lscd> none of them have spread in the wild though
<lscd> it's possible, but at this point, having an anti-virus for linux is pointless
<ray_> why would people write computer virusus.....it makes no sense
<lscd> as anti-virus programs are purely reactionary
<lscd> ray_: a number of reasons, some lousy, some good
<ray_> some good?
<lscd> it could teach you a fair amount about executable files, their format, how they're loaded, etc
<pax> crimsun: E: Couldn't find package amarok_1.3-0ubuntu0hoary1_i386.deb ;(
<ray_> E:?
<lscd> ray_: there are a few viruses out there that are amazing
<lscd> and people rarely write things like polymorphic, self-modifying code for other purposes
<ray_> lscd: i need to write a virus that transfers money into my bank........lol
<lscd> beyond that, if you wanted to be malicious, or harvest a lot of processing power, it could be an effective, though illegal when in applied in such ways, way
<lscd> ray_: sure, expect it to take all of a few hours to be caught ;)
<lscd> _spreading_ viruses is quite morally different from writing them, i think
<ray_> lscd: yeah im sure
<lscd> [fwiw, i do neither.] 
<ray_> what language are most linux apps written in?
<lscd> c
<lscd> although you'll find many in other languages
<lscd> especially perl, python, etc - there's an increasing amount of c++, some java
<lscd> sourceforge.net will be happy to give you more info ;)
<ray_> kde is c++ right?
<lscd> yes
<lscd> although it uses some things, like its own string type, in preference to the standardized bits
<lscd> and has its own preprocessor, moc, etc
<lscd> why?
<ray_> lscd: does your name stand for the term commands ls and cd
<ray_> lscd: no reason
<lscd> yep
<ray_> nice ....
<lscd> hey, i had a dearth of creativity when i came up with it ;)
<ray_> lscd: do you use kde?
<lscd> yep
<ray_> why not gnome?
<lscd> i find modern gnome ugly, and modern kde nice
<ray_> yes 
<ray_> me too
<lscd> i hated kde 2.x, and liked gnome 1.x enough
<lscd> but i hate gnome 2.x, and like kde >= 3.2
<ray_> kde looks a hundred times better
<lscd> i've been underwhelmed by xfce, icewm, etc, and i never managed to warm to windowmaker
<lscd> i'd agree
<lscd> aside from that, technologically, i think kde is a lot sounder
<lscd> [than gnome] 
<lscd> not that that would stop me from using gnome if it was nicer ;)
<ray_> yeah can you help me with something?
<lscd> i can try
<ray_> ok in regular ubuntu with gnome i installed samba and could print to my printer upstairs on my xp machine.....now under kde i have found no way to do that
<lscd> kprinter ?
<ray_> yeah i tried......it just doesnt work
<lscd> smb:/ ?
<lscd> [in konqueror] 
<ray_> it doesnt show the printer......and it worked in gnome...it makes no sense
<lscd> wb, buz 
<ray_> oops
<lscd> ray_: hm.. i've never used smb
<pax> ugh, I always assumed .ch domains were chinese
<lscd> nope, that's .cn
<lscd> this is switzerland
<lscd> common mistake though
<jesusfish> crimsun: awesome, huge thanks
<jesusfish> crimsun: (for amarok packages)
<pax> ray_: try swat, it's crap but can make your smb configuration breeze
<pax> !swat
<ubotu> from memory, swat is Samba Web Administration Tool | sudo apt-get install swat | http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html
<ray_> ok installed
<ray_> when i try and run it nothing happens
* pax enjoying Shine on you crazy diamond by Pink Floyd on crimsun's amarok
* ray_ loves floyd
<pax> ray, use your browser localhost:901 login as root
<pax> make sure you have root account 
<ray_> i od
<ray_> do
<pax> I mean root account enabled, cuz it's not by default in kubuntu
<ray_> yeah i had to enable it
<ray_> to play enemy-territory
<pax> swat will not like your regular account/pass (will not give you all option) that's why I said it's crap
<ray_> so log in as root
<pax> brb
<virgis> ?
<_virgis_> 1
<virgis_> .ICEauthority crashing, why?
<jesusfish> any one know of a 2.6.12 kernel package?
<ray_> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<ray_> <body><B>/msg nickserv register &lt;your-password&gt;</B></body>
<lscd> yep, but no idea about for ubuntu
<ray_> OOPS
<jesusfish> (for hoary)
<pax> isnt that what breezy has now?
<jesusfish> pax: not sure
<jesusfish> pax: but 2.6.11 is messed up in hoary
<jesusfish> pax: and 2.6.10 has huge issues compiling lirc
<ray_> really messed up
<pax> yeah I think I saw it in Colony CD 2
<jesusfish> pax: can I use it in hoary though?
<pax> oh boy, I wouldn't but what do I know
<jesusfish> pax: I could just grab a vanilla one and build from scratch, but I try to keep everything in my system using debs
<pax> ask in #ubuntu or the list, many smart folks would be happy to help
<pax> hussam, cho ammo, connection issues? :-)
<insanekane> hello all
<hussam> pax: you mean with irc?
<pax> with your isp
<hussam> probably so but most sites use port 80 or 8080 so I'm ok
<hussam> and everything like irc, pop3 and smtp works fine.
<pax> glad to hear
<alexbr> hello, I need help
<alexbr> my monitor is at 640x480 resolution
<alexbr> I need to bring it to 1280x1024
<pax> !resolution
<ubotu> I heard resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alexbr> I've tried to change xorg.conf
<alexbr> but resolution doesn't change
<pax> checked the wiki?
<alexbr> now I'm checking
<udzinari> hello people
<udzinari> !
<ubotu> udzinari: I haven't a clue
<udzinari> ubotu: ?
<ubotu> udzinari: I give up, what is it?
<udzinari> hah
<udzinari> bot
<udzinari> :)
<hussam> oopa
<hussam> oops
<hussam> sorry
<frederson> hello
<frederson> i just installed kubuntu on my system and i'm having some display issues
<frederson> when my display manager starts I get out of frequency on my monitor. I tried switching to gdm instead to see if it helped, but it's the same thing. Any suggestions?
<alexbr> hello, still having problems with video resolution
<alexbr> I've tried to change the default depth and also the video driver, and reconfiguring everything via dpkg
<alexbr> but nothing changes
<frederson> what's the problem?
<alexbr> maybe the fact that I have two video cards (one sis integrated and a nvidia)
<alexbr> resolution at 440x480
<alexbr> instead of 1280x1024
<frederson> try control + alt + +
<frederson> in kde
<alexbr> nothing happens
<alexbr> in kontrol center
<alexbr> I've tried also to change the resolution
<frederson> control/alt/+ should change your resoloution i believe
<alexbr> but I only see 640x480 and 320x200 res modes
<alexbr> doesn't work, do I have to turn block num off?
<frederson> shouldn't have to
<DJ_Necrogami> Boo @ Googling may become illegal in canada .. ~.~ http://www.globetechnology.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20050712.gtgoogle0712/BNStory/Technology/
<frederson> mine changed... but now my screen is all kinda fubared
<frederson> check out your XF86Config file...
<alexbr> xorg, would you say,,,
<alexbr> I have kubuntu 5.04
<alexbr> as far as I know it uses xorg
<frederson> eh... i may be looking at an old article... i'm browsing around some KDE articles for ideas
<frederson> i'm utterly confused at what has happened to my screen...
<alexbr> ??
<frederson> what should be stretched across my entire monitor is taking up a little over 1/4 of my monitor.. the rest is about half of another virtual desktop and some random pixels...
<alexbr> what did you do?
<frederson> hah, well, this article i read told me about the control/alt/+ thing, so i tried it and this happened... it's supposed to cycle through resoloutions delared in the xf86Config file, so i tried to cycle back and it just gets worse :p
<alexbr> wow
<alexbr> on my pc instead it seems that xorg doesn't read the resolution directives
<alexbr> I've ereased the "640x480" mode and nothing happens
<frederson> try putting in the resoloution you want and restarting kde
<frederson> sheezus... this is kinda silly
<alexbr> let's see whether it works
<buz> yeah new thunderbird debs
<buz> now if only they'd release those for every update
<Hunchback> hey, what was the command to run commands from root?
<Hunchback> what was it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo 
<Hunchback> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> and it's not "from root" as such, but anyway
<Hunchback> um, there was some text editor like vi, but newer...
<Hunchback> but i forgot it's name...
<alexbr> if I remove my nvidia card it works with the sis integrated
<salil> can anyone tell me how to change the keys used to cycle through the "Desktops"
<salil> help .... anyone..??
<salil> anyone.. awake..??
<Hunchback> are mplayer and the wincodecs avaiable in the universe soruces?
<Hunchback> sources*
<Hunchback> i just enabled them and updated, but apt can't find anything
<kasim> hi, is someone succesfully using plone (2.0.5) with apt-get install on [k] ubuntu? There are packages, and install works for me, but the zserver seems to die ...
<kasim> Hunchback: mplayer-586 works for me here
<Choubaka> Hunchback: not in universe.
<Choubaka> Hunchback: not w32codecs at least.
<buz> w32codecs are in marillats rep
<buz> url is somewhere in the wiki
<Choubaka> They're non-free so they'd have to be in multiverse. However, you won't find them in official repositories. ./
<buz> they arent unfree, they are downright illegal
<Choubaka> huh?
<Choubaka> Maybe in america or something. :P
<buz> well technically you probably must not rip out codecs
<buz> since they are freely available however, it's probably hard to make a case out of it
<Choubaka> Yeah.
<kasim> Hunchback: am not sure, but i have it running here. dont think i did something special to it
<kasim> i have multivers open though
<Choubaka> I don't think they would be illegal outside america even if microsoft made a case out of them :P
<buz> kasim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42473
<Choubaka> Though perhaps I should get to know the licence better before saying these thins. :P
<Choubaka> things*
* Hunchback nods
<buz> Choubaka: yeah or do as everyone else: who cares ;)
<Hunchback> downloading the codecs now
<Hunchback> another question: how do i see my partitions table>?
<buz> qtparted is nice for that
<Hunchback> hm, it's not installed
<Choubaka> buz: Well, actually I'm using OS X now so that codec package is irrelevant anyway. :P
<Hunchback> i don't want to edit it, i just want to see it so i can mount my drives
<Choubaka> cfdisk -l or something.
<michi> hello everybody
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Hunchback> ok how to see my partitons table?
<znh> what does kubuntu mean? that it's a group that uses KDE ?
<Hunchback> eh
<Hunchback> kubuntu is ubuntu installation that comes with KDE
<ma3x> how to display icon of kmail under the internet menu?
<znh> Aah, well I just did the base installation by typing 'server' after that I installed the xserver with KDE
<vegiVamp> K-Ubuntu, of course :-)
<vegiVamp> K people tend to add K to everything :-)
<znh> yea.. someone said in #ubuntu that it means Kill Ubuntu :p
<vegiVamp> haha :-)
<znh> then blue - sorry seems to be the hardest would be stylefull
<vegiVamp> Personally, I find it surprising that Ubuntu hasn't been renamed Gubuntu yet :-)
<ma3x> can anybody answer my question please?
<znh> ma3x: maybe in the Menu editor?
<vegiVamp> Hunchback: either fdisk -l <device> or cat /proc/partitions
<vegiVamp> ok, that one nuked his disk :-)
<znh> but kubuntu is ubuntu with the wm named KDE right?
<kasim> znh: yes
<thoreauputic> znh: strictly speaking KDE is the KDE desktop running on the kwin window manager
<thoreauputic> gnome runs on the metacity window manager
<thoreauputic> but that's slightly pedantic ;-)
<znh> ah yes I understand, gnome has as default gdm, and Kde has as default kdm :-)
<thoreauputic> hmm - those are display managers (login managers)
<znh> I know
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<znh> :-D
<znh> hmm I love the programming code expect
<thoreauputic> znh: it's quite possible for example to run gnome with sawfish or openbox as window managers
<znh> thoreauputic: yes I noticed that.. quite funny if they overlap each other xD
<znh> but gnome is so damn slow.. I can't understand how people can work with a microsoft acting machine like that
<thoreauputic> heh
<thoreauputic> znh: I use fluxbox mostly anyway
<znh> hm fluxbox, yea that one is extreamly fast
<znh> but they should enhance the navigation in fluxbox
<P3L|C4N0> IceWM
<P3L|C4N0> ;)
<znh> yea, that should be a default for low-end machines!
<thoreauputic> znh: what do you mean by "navigation" ? 
<znh> thoreauputic: well, the navigation for e.g. starting a program
<P3L|C4N0> IceWM it goes to be including in Ubuntu Lite
<thoreauputic> znh: it's just a right-click menu - fine as far as I can see
<znh> thoreauputic: I prefer buttons.. if they would exist in fluxbox - I'll be a fluxbox user
<thoreauputic> znh: you can also set up your own keyboard combos to launch anything you wish
<znh> :-O
<znh> hm
<thoreauputic> ah - a buttons man :)
<znh> keyboard combo's is extreamly cool
<znh> qvwm is the most lighweight wm there is I bet
<thoreauputic> znh: there are actually several programs to make icons on a fluxbox desktop if you want them
<znh> thoreauputic: really?
<thoreauputic> but it seems a bit pointless - the DE 's like KDE do it better
<thoreauputic> yes really :)
<znh> yea the navigation in KDE is very god
<znh> *good - lol
<DJ_Necrogami> God too 
<DJ_Necrogami> :-P
<znh> xD
<znh> *godlike ;-)
* thoreauputic invokes $DEITY of your choice
<znh> No such valid string
<thoreauputic> nihilism, eh ? *grin*
<DJ_Necrogami> KDE > Gnome > Windows
<znh> "Keyboard not found press F1 to continue" ... I love my bios
<thoreauputic> haha
<DJ_Necrogami> HAHA thats awesome
<znh> they learned that from windows.. windows gives that sort of messages too
<DJ_Necrogami> haha
<znh> "There has been not detected any supported PS/2 Mouse, Press OK to continue"
<DJ_Necrogami> who's your mobo maker?
<znh> MSI
<thoreauputic> znh: windows would probably say "Keyboard not found - press F1 to read license terms"
<znh> MS-6330.. yea with the prefix from Microsoft :-(
<znh> thoreauputic: :-D!
<znh> microsoft made a new validation tool to find out If users has got a legal/ilegal windows version
<znh> my dad and my bro are ruined now :-P
<znh> I bet the linux channels get larger now by this
* mode/#Kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* thoreauputic anticipates a rash of "where's my start button" questions
<znh> lol.. 
<znh> thoreauputic: qvwm is a good wm for ex window users
<znh> anyways I got this motherboard http://www.msicomputer.com/product/detail_spec/K7Tturbo2.htm
<thoreauputic> Windows: the only OS where you press start when you really want to stop
<znh> Waahahaaa
<DJ_Necrogami> lol
<znh> Mounting 		6 mounting holes.
<znh> what the heck is that supposted to be
<znh> oh nevermind -_-'
<znh> Special Features		          Fuzzy Logic 3
<znh> that explains all
<thoreauputic> heheh
<znh> MSI K7T Turbo2 is Microsoft Windows XP certified.
<znh> :-(
<thoreauputic> all your mobo are belong to us!
<znh> Bill Borg
<znh> resistance is futile
<DJ_Necrogami> ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe = Linux Certified :-D ... lol
<znh> xD
<thoreauputic> znh: some guy told me the "new" VISTA stands for Various Improvements Similar To Apple ;)
<znh> wow.. that is just perfect
<znh> that's how microsoft started anyway :-/
<DJ_Necrogami> lol
<znh> they already have laywers against then
<blehdi> JayParadise: tset
<znh> LuncH!
<n> I'm running kubuntu w/ KDE 3.4.2 - why does it sometimes error 'Eject /dev/hdd failed' (my CDROM drive) when no open programs are using any files off that drive? How do i fix this?
<n> I have to end the session to eject it!
<m0ns00n> eject -f shoud do it I think
<m0ns00n> oh
<m0ns00n> You didn't have a window open which showed a directory listing?
<n> nope
<m0ns00n> (I know it's corny that that has anything to do with it)
<m0ns00n> Then it must be a runaway process
<m0ns00n> Or a konqueror session that crashed
<n> no konq errors have occured- how might I locate the runaway process? This is some long-standing bug in KDE then?
<n> eject -f /dev/hdd doesn't work either- says its busy
<Hunchback> ok people, i need some help
<Hunchback> i need to mount my ntfs drive
<Hunchback> but i don't know how to check my partition table and what the commands are to mount ntfs drives
<n> more mounting probs eh? ;)
<Hunchback> yea
<n> hunch: Look at /etc/fstab
<n> hunch: you dual boot XP + Linux?
<m0ns00n> n: It's a problem - I've had the same thing. Looks like there's an unfixed bug in the linux kernel somewhere. I dunno
<m0ns00n> n: Anyhow, it can happen - I've had the same problem and the only thing that fixed for me was a reboot.
<Hunchback> N:yes
<m0ns00n> n: That was on Gentoo with a 2.4 kernel, I've also had the problem with 2.6 - I didn't file a bug report or anything though
<n> monsoon: For read/write access you need to setup up something called captivefs- never tried it
<m0ns00n> ok
<m0ns00n> Me neither, I'd expect it to just work
<m0ns00n> Apparantly it doesn't
<m0ns00n> Kubuntu hasn't failed me yet though
<n> sorry. that last post was meant for hunch
<m0ns00n> ok
<Skaag> Is it possible that gaim is old in ubuntu?
<Skaag> 1.1.4 instead of 1.4.0
<Hunchback> n: yeah, i do XP + linux
<Hunchback> but i have 2 hdds
<Hunchback> and multiple partitions
<n> m0ns00n: It absolutely AMAZES me that this bug is still there. Apparently 1000s of developers have been working on making Linux/KDE a viable desktop environment and the latest KDE still can't eject a CD with error. Oh dear!
<znh> n: just unmount the cdrom, then it will eject
<Hunchback> so...
<Hunchback> advice me how to see my partition table so i can atleast know which drive to mount where
<n> znh: nope. As root 'umount /dev/hdd' and it says its busy- what program is using I have no idea. I can't work it out.
<znh> n: try /dev/cdrom
<m0ns00n> znh: That would imply that we're stupid
<m0ns00n> :-)
<m0ns00n> znh: It doesn't unmount
<n> hunch: type 'df' at the console
<m0ns00n> n: Should work with eject -f / -F
<znh> why doesn't it unmount?
<m0ns00n> n: But didn't for me, but as I said, haven't had this problem in kubuntu
<m0ns00n> znh: You tell me
<m0ns00n> :-D
<_stage> hey. what command is used to list shares that I can mount with smbmount?
<znh> smbclient -l \\hostname
<_stage> ty
<znh> yw
<n> mons: -f command doesn't make any difference. Still says its busy. Must be some KDE background process then?
<Hunchback> come on, someone help me :)
<buz> or smb:// in konqi
<znh> _stage: requires permissions on that machine
<n> hunch: type df to see all your partitions
<Hunchback> doh
<Hunchback> lol
<znh> n: and with the lazy flag ?
<n> znh: wtf lazy flag?
<Hunchback> um
<znh> n: -l
<Hunchback> n: it shows just 2
<Hunchback> not my partitions table
<Hunchback> but what's mounted
<Hunchback> i want to see the table
<znh> cat /etc/fstab
<Hunchback> same
<znh> what do you mean by table..
<Hunchback> well
<Hunchback> i need to see the list of drives and partitions
<Hunchback> like fdisk would show it
<znh> Hunchback: try lspci
<n> znh: no luck with -l either. I'll probably have to end the session to eject the damn thing again :(
<znh> n: that's kinda stupid indeed
<Hunchback> so i can know if i have to mount hda2 or hda3 etc... i know my drives by size so i can judje what's what
<znh> Hunchback: lspci :-)
<znh> won't help you lol duh
<n> There are loads of optical drive problems with Hoary though- I hope CDs and DVDs will be accessed at full speed and eject properly out of the box in Breezy!
<znh> ...
<znh> I can eject my cdrom player
<znh> I didn't access it via konquer
<znh> :-D
<n> If I kill the konq thread thats going to get rid of half the desktop innit?
<n> i've not got any konq windows open tho
<znh> omg.. I still can't understand.. there are 2,8 milion people connected to edonkey servers xD
<n> znh: eh? and?
<znh> n: that's kinda much :-)
<znh> and the FBI/CIA does nothing
<n> znh: thats probably because they're not bothered or they actually WANT the music/video industries to crash
<znh> n: I agree with them then, it's too expensive
<n> but then again, some studies have reported that p2p users buy more music than those who don't
<n> use p2p
<znh> :-)
<buz> why should the fbi be bothered about p2p?
<znh> watch out with your advices..
<buz> doesn't really hurt anyone
<buz> i'll stick to it, people wouldn't buy more music if there was no p2p
<znh> they would ;-)
<n> I'm a musician myself, and I support edonkey as I want to see commercial music die
<znh> n: Haha!
* znh hugs n
<buz> i pay for something that has value
<buz> i.e. concerts
<buz> cds have no value
<n> buz: thats right. musicians will still be able to earn a living off touring- if they're any good, of course
<buz> something that can be duplicated nearly infinitely for zero cost should be  sold at nearly zero cost
<znh> I buy music when I want it in some higher quality
<buz> that happens rarely for me
<buz> most is such crap that it simply isnt worth to btoher
<n> bang on
<znh> :-/
<n> I'm eagerly awaiting amule 2.1 - kademelia support!
<znh> n: why don't you use mldonkey, it's even more lightweight with his many GUI's
<znh> n: mldonkey supports from bittorrent to edonkey (including kadmelia)
<n> znh: couldn't get it to work last time i tried
<znh> n: there's a source package that works perfectly
<n> why is it better than amule- does it access soulseek too?
<znh> yea
<znh> It's so extreamly lightweight, amule is very much asking
<n> so the mldonkey in hoary is a bit dodgy then?
<znh> I never trust binary's that has something to do with p2p
<n> why?
<znh> because there can be other code in it
<n> what other code?
<znh> any
<n> i don't understan
<znh> well they could have edit the code, and build a binary of it
<n> you saying that the debian/ubuntu maintainers might add some evil hack to p2p progs
<znh> that could be possible
<n> I think you're being a bit too paranoid there
<znh> I agree
<znh> but that's just how I am
<n> Have you anything to back up your suspicions?
<znh> sorry I don't understand that last word
<n> suspicion = The act of suspecting something, especially something wrong, on little evidence or without proof
<n> unfounded beliefs
<znh> well.. I like my life..
<znh> anything that might ruin it puts my gaurds up
<znh> my gaurds = my shields or something
<znh> but maybe Iam a bit paranoid
<n> Any kubuntu devs here?
<n> Why doesn't kubuntu come with ksysv as standard and why isn't kcontrolcentre in the default K menu??
<iuliux> do u have kde 3.4.2?
<iuliux> the kcontrol problem is a resolt of updatind to kde 3.4.2
<iuliux> you have to add it yourself with the kmenu editor
<iuliux> just add kcontrol
<iuliux> and save
<iuliux> *updating
<n> iuliux: yeah, thats right!
<iuliux> glad to help
<n> I can't kill the gam_server with the KDE process manager- suppose I'll have to do it as root from the prompt then eh? How do I do that?
<n> list processes, and kill a process
<n> services, or whatever I'm talking about :)
<n> I need to permanently get rid of this gam_server really so  can eject CDs without hassle in the future
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can kiill it from konsole
<n> how? How do I remove it permanently?
<Kamping_Kaiser> depending how it launches you may or may not be albe to turn it off permanantly with ease
<n> What? This is why I dumped windows- thought I could change anything under Linux!
<Kamping_Kaiser> in konsole type "ps aux |grep gam_server" and "sudo kill *****" where *** is the process number
<Kamping_Kaiser> n you can... just wether ei can help is the question
<Kamping_Kaiser> *wether i
<Kamping_Kaiser> or you can try sudo killall gam_server
<n> Whoop! I've just managed to eject a CD! Amazing desktop Linux 2005 eh?
<n> Thanks Kamping!
<n> Now what about telling gam_server to do one permanently?
<n> I really don't think I have any use for it, do I?
<n> I wish to vanquish my box of the evil gam_server- anyone?
<n> I couldn't see gam_server listed under ksysv
<thoreauputic> n: permanently killing gam will result in some weird stuff (like directories not refreshing automatically after changes IIRC)
<n> thor: oh cack! I can't recommend anybody switch to Linux with this sort of shite still going down :(
<thoreauputic> it's the replacement for fam ( File Alteration Monitor) I think
<n> Hopefully KDE 3.5 will feature 'Now ejects CDs when you want'!
<thoreauputic> n: try this for CD eject problems :  sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/eject   (works for me (tm) )
<n> thor: Cool! Just did that! hope that will solve me probs!
<thoreauputic> n: the command I just gave will make eject think it is running with root privileges - and it's permanent
<thoreauputic> some would regard it as a security risk, by the way
<n> security schmurity! Whos gonna be bothered hacking into my box- theres f^& all of any interest. I'd much rather be able to eject a disk without reading volumes on unix
<thoreauputic> reading volumes on unix will help you avoid tearing your hair out, however ;-)
<n> Oh! I'd love to if I had the time to spare. The whole point of KDE though is that its supposed to shield me from all that and just let me get on with using my frickin' PC to do something productive. Desktop Linux ain't here yet!
<n> Anyway, thats my daily does of Linux bitching over with now- gotta eat! :)
<n> umm, dose
<lesshaste> hi... what kernel is in the latest live cd?
<lesshaste> anyone in?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<jpatrick> I am
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2.6.10-5 is the default i think
<Kamping_Kaiser> it could be 2.6.8
<lesshaste> ah.. ok thx
<lesshaste> I need 2.6.12
<pax> you want Breezy Badger (Colony CD 2) then
<lesshaste> thx very much
<sociopath> live is 2.6.10-5
<pax> live what, kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or Ubuntu
<znh> hmm are there variants for vmware?
<Bubbling_Zombie> qemu
<znh> !
<ubotu> znh: Are you smoking crack?
<znh> ubotu: do you?
<ubotu> znh: Are you smoking crack?
<Bubbling_Zombie> lol
<Bubbling_Zombie> :p
<jpatrick> brb
<znh> what's wrong with that bot
<znh> I didn't say anything..
* znh slaps ubotu
<Kamping_Kaiser> you went !
<znh> xD
<metellius> is there any way to remove openoffice 1.1 without removing kubuntu-desktop? i'm interested in upgrading to openoffice 2
<Kamping_Kaiser> metellius: no
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can install 2.0, but you loose the mettapackage
<metellius> metapackage?
<znh> are there more variants?
<Kamping_Kaiser> znh. what do you mean
<Kamping_Kaiser> metellius: it is a virtual package
<znh> I'm searching a variant for vmware
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you install the one virtual package it installs a whole heap of real pakcages
<znh> nevermind anywa
<Kamping_Kaiser> znh do you mean a virtual machine or mvware varients
<metellius> but I actually can't upgrade, I'll have to have both 1.1 and 2.0 installed?
<armin> hello, please help
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can remove Kubuntu-dekstop, it's just the pakckages that rely on it are the problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> metellius: i have both
<Kamping_Kaiser> armin: about what?
<znh> omg need cookies
<znh> faaast
<pax> !find cookietool
<ubotu> cookietool: (A team of programs to help you maintain your cookie database), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 2.5-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 25 kB, Installed size: 116 kB
<armin> my Kubuntu has seriously stuffed up
<jpatrick> how?
<armin> i'm in the mid of burning a dvd so i dont want to restart
<jpatrick> so don't
<armin> everything on the screen is like colour static, but in colour
<jpowers> armin: have you tried ctrl+alt+f7?
<armin> only like a few things work like the menu and the input txt box, I have to copy this conversation to openoffice to read it
<armin> it does nothing
<armin> wait, i pressed ctrl+alt+f8 then ctrl+alt+f7, and now it looks alright. THANK YOU
<robert> how can I configure kubuntu that it uses subfs or something like it. thats the only problem that keeps me from installing it on normal user computers. I install currently suse as it work with usb sticks really good.
<void-> Is there a way to see which process that uses a alsa-device?
<lesshaste> hi... anyone tried the "ATI Proprietary Linux x86_64 Driver 8.13.4 for Radeon Xpress 200 Series" drivers?
<armin> can anyone help me with downloading/installing wine on kubunu?
<metellius> so... how do I start openoffice 2? 'openoffice' is for the old version...
<metellius> armin: sudo apt-get install wine
<armin> Reading package lists... Done
<armin> Building dependency tree... Done
<armin> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<armin> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<armin> is only available from another source
<armin> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<metellius> armin: do you have the universe repository available?
<jpatrick> have you enabled backports, etc...
<Kamping_Kaiser> wine is in the standard repos
<Kamping_Kaiser> just nto sure where
<armin> i just installed the system from cd, first time running, only expirience with linux is knoppix
<Kamping_Kaiser> try asking ubunto
<Kamping_Kaiser> *ubotu
<armin> and my sound never worked, with kubuntu or knoppix
<jpatrick> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<jpatrick> I hate Wine
<armin> is there anything else to use for win apps
<jpatrick> CrossOver Office (non-free)
<metellius> sorry to say this, but if you want win-apps, use windows.
<jpatrick> I just stay away from ANY Win apps
<metellius> armin: run alsamixer in console, make sure that a device called "extern" (or something like that) is muted. i had that problem on my laptop
<armin> my system did it again, most of the frames on konqueror, and everywhere else just turned to fuzz, mainly pink
<`Nomad> Good morning all :)    How do I find out the specific name of a package I have installed?  I'm used to doing an rpm -qa | grep package_name
<jpatrick> why not change the rpm to deb ? :)
<`Nomad> pink fuzz?  You might hav eteh Paris Hilton theme installed
<`Nomad> ;)
<armin> hahaha
<`Nomad> jpatrick:  I installed quake2 yesterday using apt-get.  Now trying to remove it with all dependencies
<`Nomad> I'm pretty sure there was a quake2-maps or something.. 
<`Nomad> can't figure it out
<armin> it keeps on happening...
<`Nomad> armin: Is it your video card failing?
<armin> it might be, this is the first time i've installed linux on my system. its an nvidia card
<`Nomad> Did you install the nvidia drivers from nvidia directly?
<armin> i didnt install anything
<`Nomad> ok, so just plain defaults..
<`Nomad> I'm no expert, but I find that things are better for me once I install the nvidia drivers..
<`Nomad> nvidia cards here too
<`Nomad> armin: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23739.html
<armin> alright, will try
<`Nomad> but it may be that your video card is screwey. I think that the drawing functions are handled by the card and not by software
<armin> just what was metellius talking about run alsamixer in console, make sure that a device called "extern" (or something like that) is muted.
<`Nomad> so if you consistently get fuzzy frames no matter what you do? Probably is the card..  Sounds like that to me anyway ;)
<armin> alright thank you! :D
<armin> lol i know i'm hounding you with lots of newbie questions
<`Nomad> We,re all newbies :)
<`Nomad> at different levels
<armin> i've gotta go
<armin> maybe be back...
<armin> seeya
<aspex> irgendwelche deutschen hier?
<`Nomad> nein
<aspex> hm... nein? sicher? :-)
<`Nomad> no idea.. LOL
<aspex> hm
<`Nomad> I was trying to say no
<Kamping_Kaiser> aspex: i don't have enough to help ;)
<aspex> kk :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> tryed Kubuntu-de?
<aspex> ah, good idea, thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<`Nomad> so, back to my question.. :)   How do I list the packages I have installed on my system.  I'm used to rpm, this is new to me
<`Nomad> I want to see what quake* packages I have installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> `Nomad: using dpkg --get-selection |grep quake
<`Nomad> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, wasnt around for your question ;)
<aspex> oh: [403]  kubuntu-de That channel doesn't exist <-- not good :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> try #Ubuntu-de, and say there's no Kubuntu channel... or try and ask here
<aspex> ok, thx ^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> not a lot happening now
<woody> hello
<edvardas> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<morodo> ola
<morodo> soy novato
<`Nomad> Kamping_Kaiser `Nomad: using dpkg --get-selection(s) |grep quake  <---  missing an s  ;)
<morodo> alguien ke me ayude
<morodo> y ke sepa espaol
<morodo> please
<Kamping_Kaiser> `Nomad: sorry :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> morodo: Ubuntu-es or Kubuntu-es
<`Nomad> Kamping_Kaiser: Just in case others were taking notes. hehe
<`Nomad> thanks
<`Nomad> worked fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> `Nomad: no, thanks for the corrction :)
<`Nomad> The forums are excellent, very helpful.  I just followed one thread on compiling and installing the mplayer plugin. Works great :)
<`Nomad> I'm really geting to like this Kubuntu :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) kdes not my thing, just feels wrong
<Kamping_Kaiser> but if it floats your boat go for it
<`Nomad> but, with so many Ks in your name???  lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> haha.
<Kamping_Kaiser> different reason
<apokryphos> `Nomad: yup, sounds like another case of a closet-kde-devoutee ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<`Nomad> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> `Nomad: what time is it at your place?
<Sgeo> What version of KDE is on the regular Kubuntu LiveCD?
<Kamping_Kaiser> whaever comes with the install, sorry i don't know which though
<Sgeo> After I install Kubuntu, can I upgrade KDE?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<apokryphos> Sgeo: current is 3.4.2. Hoary had 3.4.0
<Sgeo> What are the differences?
<apokryphos> Bufixes
<Sgeo> No interface change?
<apokryphos> not really
<Sgeo> *obvious
<Sgeo> ty
* Sgeo downloads the old LiveCD
<`Nomad> 11:52.. Sorry was away enjoying the mplayer-plugin at atoms-film :)
<`Nomad> AM
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> not far off me
<`Nomad> I'm in Canada's east coast
<`Nomad> trying to learn to swim for when the glaciers ar edone melting
<`Nomad> you're in Kanada?
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm in central Australia, it's 00:24 here :)
<`Nomad> lol
<`Nomad> I'd love to visit Australia
<`Nomad> I might one day, found thi skewl site yesterday, http://www.couchsurfing.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, helping people :S
<`Nomad> KK: Well thanks for your help, time for me to move along :)
<`Nomad> bye all
<`Nomad> great channel
<Kamping_Kaiser> later
* nikki waves at apokryphos
* apokryphos thinks he recognises nikki :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: how are you today? 
<nikkia> apokryphos: tired
<nikkia> apokryphos: just walked about 5 miles to buy a dsl modem
* apokryphos just notices nikkia's fierceness as a bulldog ;-)
<apokryphos> Gah. Hope you didn't have to pay too much there
<nikkia> apokryphos: 5.6 is all i get, but its significantly more than 2 :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: 49 from pc world :/
<apokryphos> Nice
<apokryphos> :|
<apokryphos> I can get a fair idea of how much things cost at a computer market I go to. I just take a third of the PC-World price
<nikkia> apokryphos: well, the way i see it, i'll have a spare dsl modem when bulldog's gets here...
<apokryphos> I remember once we really needed a data-cable (ones that connect HD to motherboard), and it was 16 at PCWorld, and 3 at CM
<apokryphos> Yeah, that's true. New speed feels good, don't it? ;)
<nikkia> apokryphos: it was that or argos
<nikkia> and argos wanted 79 for a wlan/dsl modem
<apokryphos> hehe, Argos is classic
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> this pre-owned xbox game i bought freezes at the loading screen
<apokryphos> Was that from 5 miles away too?
<nikkia> no, that was 10 miles away, the pc world was a 2.5 mile walk from the town i went to
<apokryphos> Also, how'd you know that your BB was up-n-running? Did they tell you?
<nikkia> status on my order page turned to 'delivery complete'
<apokryphos> ah
<apokryphos> In other news, the manager has proved his supreme organising skill by allowing 5 (half of) the workers to go on Annual Leave :|
<nikkia> heh
<apokryphos> had to scrounge around today for someone to do the early shift; I nearly had to end up doing it :|
<apokryphos> 18 hours of LoTR can drag on a bit, I'd imagine :P
<apokryphos> actually, probably would've finished it before then.
<apokryphos> Gotta go out for a bit; bbl
<znh> i'm wondering.. is there a keyboard shortcut to iconify everything?
<maceow> quick question to the forum...is there a quick way to add shortcuts to specific file locations on the desktop? For instance, shortcuts to /home or /etc.
<maceow> I'm sorry, specific folder locations, not file.
<Skaag> anyone knows if there's a deb package of the latest GAIM?
<Skaag> (version 1.4)
<Choubaka> gaim.sf.net?
<spatialguru> hi all
<spatialguru> going to install kubuntu, so many friends are raving about it.
<spatialguru> But I'm a bit stuck at the moment, I don't have any blank CD's.  I have the bootable install iso though.  Can I setu pmy boot loader (grub) to boot from the iso file on my hard drive?  Any ideas?
<jjesse> i thought there was, need to google it 
<spatialguru> jjesse, thanks, I'm already looking..
<jpowers> wow
<jpowers> that's a really great idea
* spatialguru is out of writable CD's at the moment :)
<jjesse> spatialguru i think you could do a network install off a floppy disk
<jjesse> sorry can't find any information right now
<spatialguru> title Kubuntu Install CD
<spatialguru>     kernel (hd1,5)/src/distro/kubuntu/install/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdb6 vga=0x31a splash=silent desktop resume=/dev/hdb5 showopts
<spatialguru> doesn't seem to do it.  Oh well..
<nikkia> spatialguru: is hd1 the cdrom ?
<nikkia> oh, wait, i see
<nikkia> no, it is very unlikely to work, grub doesn't do cdrom emulation :P
<spatialguru> arg.  that's what I keep reading :)
<spatialguru> But these are actual files on my ext2 filesystem/harddrive, not just the iso image.  I gave on the that already :)
<paines> hi
<paines> are there any german users in here who know what to "set correctly" so that konversation display german umlauts ?
<paines> ups
<paines> found it
<Riggzy> Darn, trying to run a program I just compiled and I keep getting a "Floating point exception" error... ah well, it *is* v0.2  ;-)
<lscd> which program?
<Riggzy> FLash4Linux
<Riggzy> http://f4l.sf.net
<lscd> ahh
* Riggzy thinks he just scared lscd
<lscd> ehh, not precisely
<Riggzy> Where could i start to debug this?
<Riggzy> It's hardly a helpful error ;-)
<nikkia> riggzy, rebuild it with debugging info and run it within gdb
<Riggzy> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/326929
<Riggzy> (just ran it in gdb without rebuilding, at least it gave some more useful info ;-) )
<bwb> Hi... what is the proper package to play mp3's in Kubuntu (i.e. whatever would be the backend for amarok)
<nmsa> anyone using ipcheck ? when I run ipcheck --makedat nothing happends
<jpatrick> bwb: sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg
<bwb> jpatrick: thanks
<jpatrick> :)
<bwb> jpatrick: btw is there any kde equivalent of gstreamer... and a respective media player.. or should I just use something with xine/mplayer as the backend?
<jpatrick> I just use amaroK
<bhna> kaffeine
<bhna> kmplayer
<bhna> kplayer
<bwb> bhna: I was asking more specifically about the backend
<bhna> arts is the kde backend
<bwb> for just audio or for both audio and video?
<bhna> there is no real equivalent for gstreamer
<bwb> k
<bhna> but you can use gsteamer as backend for kaffeine
<bwb> ah 
<bhna> and for amarok
<edvardas> how to mount a hd?
<jpatrick> click on it
<edvardas> but it says that it couldn't mount because it is not in fstab
<jpatrick> :-/
<edvardas> but i entered it to fstab... and there seems to be everything ok
<edvardas> but it doesn't mount anyway
<wellso> hi ppl
<edvardas> hi wellso 
<bhna> edvardas: what drive is it?
<jpatrick> Is it safe to upgrade the kernel?
<bhna> jpatrick: sometimes maybe
<jpatrick> :-/
<edvardas> bhna: it's hdb1
<bhna> edvardas: what is the mountpoint?
<edvardas> fat32?
<edvardas> :}
<bhna> mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /your mountpoint
<bhna> mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /media/windows???
<edvardas> i should typer /media/hdb1?
<edvardas> because there are no windows
<bhna> is there a directory hdb1?
<edvardas> mhm yeah
<bhna> mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<edvardas> big thanks :}
<bhna> edvardas: man mount could you give some more help ;-)
<edvardas> :}
<sadf> hi folks
<sadf> i have a question : im currently trying to install kubuntu, and when i enter linux [...]  at the boot prompt it hangs at '...nic-extra-modules...', and when i enter expert i get no possiblity to patitionate the hard disk. so is it possible to call the partitioner from expert install mode?
<sadf> and if yes, how?
<sadf> or is it possible to boot with 'linux' at the boot prompt but not loading certain modules, e.g. the nic-extra-modules?
<sadf> please help someone, i'm not far away from suicide
<paines> sadf, iirc there is an option in ther instller no to load extra modules
<sadf> where?
<sadf> in expert or normal mode?
<paines> when the disk loads you can chosse between linux and expert
<sadf> yes
<paines> and if you press f1 to f-something you can read about the options
<sadf> yes i did that
<sadf> ok i look again if i find something
<sadf> hm there is nothing about loading modules...
<paines> hang on
<Zactivix> hallo0
<paines> sadf: is it hanging like this : "Loading Components of the Ubuntu Installer" screen at 34%
<sadf> yes, the component is nic-modules-extra....(i forgot the version number)
<Zactivix> where can I get a good FTP program for Kubuntu?
<sadf> Zactivix, try gftp (if you need a client)
<Zactivix> one came w/DSL, would would think Kubuntu would have one :\
<Zactivix> gftp in Konsole?
* Zactivix is lame and a Linux newb
<sadf> well, in the console you can use ftp
<Hamster> nikkia, are you about?
<Hamster> _nikkia: I was just looking for you :)
<_nikkia> how on earth am i on twice ?
<Zactivix> where can I get gftp, sadf?
<sadf> paines, it is nic-extra-modules-2.6.10-5-386-di
<JakubS_> Zactivix: or just type ftp url in konqueror or any 'open file' dialog
<sadf> Zactivix, you can apt-get it 
<sadf> apt-get install gftp
<Hamster> _nikkia: what was the name of that file you have to edit to get kcontrol back in the kmenu again?
<Zactivix> aha
<Zactivix> lemme try that
<paines> sadf: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1022.html, there are a few people who had the same problem
<nikkia> hamster, erm, eh?
<sadf> paines, thank you very much :)
<paines> sadf: there is also a suggestoipn how to get it wqorking
<paines> sadf:good luck
<Hamster> nikkia: oh! I was certain it was you who told me that yesterday. My mistake then! :)
* nikkia goes insane trying to work out this modem :(
<nikkia> the FAQ says 'see the documentation on how to setup DMZ'
<nikkia> does the documentation mention how to setup DMZ? does it.....
<Hamster> nikkia: sure, in chinese translated through russian in an appendix not provided by default
<nikkia> hamster, it taunts me...
<nikkia> the http config *has* stuff about the DMZ
<nikkia> but only in reference as to how to filter packets to the DMZ, i cannot find where the DMZ IP  is set :(
<sadf> paines, yes with the mkswap-trick it seems to work, thank you very much man you saved my life :)
<Hamster> aaha. you have to hammer that in manually. with spaghetti
<paines> sadf: no problem
<Hamster> Why is it that with KDE 342 quite a few kde apps seem to be shipped with the kmenu display variable set to false?
<apokryphos> Hamster: Kubuntu defaults, I guess
<Hamster> apokryphos: does anyone else find it, well, odd?
<apokryphos> Hamster: nah. No point in having the menus overcrowded
<Hamster> Apps like KMail and KNode are installed, but their menu entry is set to false.. that's really confusing for a dumb person like me!
<apokryphos> Hamster: no point, if you have Kontact
<necrogami> Anyone here have Cisco Equipment w/ IOS Software? If so .. you should read this ... [14:11]  *dose* ftp://62.213.204.106/michael_lynn_cisco_hole.pdf
<Hamster> yeah, but my logic goes like this. I want an email reader, I install kmail, yet I can't run it cause there's no menu entry. To me, clicking on kontact is not a logical step to try at all..
<_kay> Well, but that is what Kubuntu is about
<gnajar> Anybody has imported mail into Kontact from Outlook Express??
<_kay> Picking one of the breed and supporting it well
<Hamster> what, being illogical, _kay ? :)
<apokryphos> Hamster: There eventually is meant to be disambiguation things for situations like this
<_kay> Well, the choice certainly is not necessarily logical.
<_kay> But there is a choice...
<apokryphos> Hamster: good thing about this is that it encourages you to discover the kdepim integration
<Hamster> apokryphos: I guess, I just find it confusing.
<apokryphos> understandable
<apokryphos> Hamster: what's the name it gives for kontact?
<Hamster> apokryphos: I spose too it's perhaps easier for a newcomer to adapt than an old fart like me. I've been doing it "another way" for far too long.
<apokryphos> i.e. for KCalc I think it has "Scientific Calculator (KCalc)"
<frederson> greetings all
<Hamster> apokryphos: I've set my kmenu up so it displays "kontact personal information manager"
<apokryphos> Hamster: your point is valid though; a n00b wouldn't know what Kontact is
<apokryphos> Personal Information Manager might suggest it, but not really certain, I'd say
<apokryphos> hi frederson :)
<_kay> The point is absolutely valid... indeed
<Hamster> apokryphos: to me (at least, I'm probably odd in this respect) a pim is little handheld device like a palm or something, and I don't own one of them, so I'm not even going to go poking round in an app I don't think is relevent.
<_kay> Actually, I would assume an addressbook behin PIM
<_kay> Not necessarily email, but I am not native English
<_kay> The thing is, if it was named "Outlook only better", more people understood it
<Hamster> _kay: I agree totally with your assessment. Address book, birthdays, little things like that is PIM
<_kay> Historically, kmail was not in kdepim, but kdenetwork
<apokryphos> _kay: ;-)
<apokryphos> Mac is better for this, it seems to me. Mail is called..... Mail.
<Hamster> _kay: absolutely. KNode too was in network
<frederson> i'm having some video issues with my new kubuntu install. when my display manager starts at boot (i've tried kdm and gdm) my monitor goes out of range for a bit.
<Hamster> I have no idea where knode is hidden now
<_kay> Which made more sense, now, Mail is THE main application of kdepim, isn't it?
<Hamster> frederson: is you xorg.conf file sane for your monitor?
<_kay> For almost everybody?
<apokryphos> _kay: not necessarily. KMail only joined pim recently in fact
<_kay> And then, akgregator 
<Hamster> this is the first time I've seen kmail in pim, so it's all new to me.
<_kay> How is that going to be personal information?
<_tom> hi, could anyone tell me how to format a second hdd i've just added?
<_kay> It's the "guilt" of upstream KDE though, Hamster 
<_kay> They made that for KDE 3.3 methinks.
<Hamster> _tom have you partitioned it the way you want it?
<_kay> And Kontact indeed is so good, you normally don't want to use KMail as a separate anymore
<frederson> Hamster: it appears to have identified it correctly.
<Hamster> _tom: partition and then use mke2fs to put either ext2, ext3 etc. see the man page if you want other filesystem types
<Hamster> frederson: does it come right after the flicker?
<_kay> mkfs _tom
<Hamster> _kay: after playing with kontact these last few minutes, I can see what they've done seem to makes sense, it's just realising in the first place that email is accessed through kontact.
<_kay> as a type I think people recommend ext3, _tom
<_tom> thanks, i'll have a look...
<_kay> Isn't it on kicker by default, Hamster?
<frederson> Hamster: it's right when I would expect to see my login screen. I did notice a process running called "kdm_greet" is that relevant?
<Hamster> _kay: yes, kontact is there, but it comes back to the idea that if I install kmail, and want to use kmail, then I go looking for a menu entry called kmail. I wouldn never have thought of clicking on kontact to get email, simply because kontact sounds like an address book organiser
<_kay> you don't install kmail with Hoary, do you?
<Hamster> frederson: I
<_kay> It was already, not?
<_kay> I hope, this will be addressed in the future, Hamster. The thing is "PIM" sounds professional.
<_kay> And that the Kontact people want to be.
<Hamster> _kay, yes it was installed automatically, but when I found kmail not listed in the menu, I checked with dpkg to make sure it was installed. I saw it was installed and that's when the confusion started
<_kay> Well, you were confused by using other systems than Kubuntu.
<Hamster> _kay: if you say so :-) I sounds like marketing speak to me, but I'm not representative of people in general.
<_kay> In a way, you may say, that is not necessarily a problem of Kubuntu
<Hamster> _kay: I've never been confused like this before with other systems :-))
<_kay> Like some naive windows person may expect to find Outlook, because it means Email :)
<Hamster> frederson: Does the login screen appear at all?
<qbit> i used to use kmail/knode as separates, but the akregator news feeds integrated into kontact are what tipped me over to using it
<Hamster> _kay: yeah :) But if you want to cater only to windoze users, you'd need to rename all your apps :-)
<apokryphos> make them begin with W
<_kay> hehe, wontact
* Hamster grins at kay
<_kay> KDE 4 will teach people those new names, I guess
<apokryphos> Hamster: I guess the downloading and wanting to run it is another argument for checking the handbook ;-)
<apokryphos> awareness of them just isn't nearly as high as it should be
<Hamster> apokryphos: I spose.. I just didn't think I'd need a handbook to get an app going I've been using for years under deb :-)
<gnajar> Hello !
<_kay> I think, Kubuntu will in the future support "Task Agents".
<frederson> Hamster: eventually. when it happened, i would always control/alt/F1 and make sure 2 weren't running or anything crazy, but I think it works after a few seconds
<apokryphos> Hamster: you always use the menu? :|
<_kay> You pick what you want to do and it explains how you do it and guides you through.
<_kay> I personally prefer ALT-2 and typing kontact :)
<Hamster> where has knode been hidden now?
<_kay> +F
<apokryphos> I don't have a kmenu at all...
<Hamster> apokryphos: that's one way of doing things :)
<apokryphos> It's useless :P
<_kay> Well, people explore new, not known systems with menus first
* Hamster nods at kay
<_kay> So it makes sense for the default setup
<apokryphos> Sure. But after some time ;-)
<_kay> well, and not everybody prefers typing of course
<Jwir3> Hey Everyone.  I am trying to install nvidia drivers for a friend of mine.  I always get confused as to what I have to do after installing the linux-source and linux-headers.  I know I have to untar them and then create a symlink or two...but to what directory?
<paines> i just discovered that you can drag those nasty ladies from konqueror to the desktop and set it as wallpaper
<paines> this is son windows and so cooooooooooool
<_kay> And not everybody does do the same things all the time, like e.g. how do you know the games in KDE?
<paines> yeah
<_kay> son win?
<Jwir3> paines: nasty ladies?
<paines> so windows
<_kay> porn??
<paines> no
<_kay> I am shocked :p
<paines> just nice lingerie
<apokryphos> hahaha
<Hamster> Jwir3: the last time I installed the nvidia drivers I didn't have to create any links. The nvidia installer does it all. Just run it
* apokryphos never knew you could do that to set as wallpaper
<Jwir3> Hamster: The problem I am having is that I downloaded the nvidia installer direct from nvidia itself
<Hamster> drag n drop. wave of the future ;)
<paines> apokryphos: me too, sine 2 minmutes ago
<Hamster> Jwir3: yeah that's what I'm talking about. You should just unzip, and there's a .bin file you run
<Jwir3> Hamster: nvm, I guess it works now that I installed the headers pkg
<apokryphos> paines: you can find out a load of more "cool tips" from ktip, btw
<paines> apokryphos: hahahha
<_kay> And uncool, overages ones too :p
<paines> okay 
* Hamster has lost knode
<apokryphos> (really :P)
<_kay> Not even lingerie may help there
<paines> but now I had to get this netgear wlan usb stick working
<apokryphos> i.e. Middle-Click on desktop
<apokryphos> or Alt+F5
<frederson> is there a repository that I can add to my sources.list that would allow me to apt-get Xfce?
<apokryphos> !info xfce
<ubotu> xfce: (The Cholesterol Free Desktop Environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 3.8.18-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 907 kB, Installed size: 2548 kB
<_kay> should ne in universe?!
<apokryphos> frederson: enable Universe
<Hamster> frederson: it's in my respositories and I've got nothing unusual...
<frederson> i assume the instructions for doing so are on the website?
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto, or repos
<apokryphos> just uncomment the line with "Universe" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> then sudo apt-get update
<_kay> Long live Kubuntu :p
<Hamster> apokryphos: you mentioned before referring to a handbook, which handbook are you referring to?
<master_of_puppet> hi, how do I get the "show desktop" icon in kde?
<apokryphos> Hamster: i.e. kmail
<apokryphos> Hamster: help:/kmail in Konqueror
<apokryphos> master_of_puppet: right-click -> Add to Panel -> Special Button -> Desktop Access
<master_of_puppet> apokryphos: thx
<Hamster> apokryphos: the problem with the handbook (for kmail at least) is that it doesn't tell you how to actually access kmail. It just assumes you're running it. 
<apokryphos> if you don't know how to run an application then you should be in the userguide :)
<_kay> well, common, it is NOT in the menu
<Hamster> apokryphos: huh? I'm trying ot point out that running the kmail userguide doesn't tell you anywhere that to run it you have to run kontact...
<Hamster> same with knode. Where's knode? It's help file doesn't tell me where kubuntu has hidden it :)
<apokryphos> Hamster: no, I'm saying that if you don't know how to run an application (which is a basic presupposition I'd say), then you should be in the userguide, kde help.
<_kay> What's missing is a task center in KDE.
<Hamster> gah. its helpful.. no apostrophe
<apokryphos> _kay: that's basically what about:konqueror is
<_kay> After not finding it in the menu, he rightfully assumed that it is not installed
<_tom> hi, i'm getting errors about drives not being able to access drives. any idea?
<_kay> Because nobody but Kubuntu hides the apps in this way from the menu.
<apokryphos> Not sure if that's a fair presumption. It could be, I guess.
<apokryphos> _kay, Hamster: you should post that on the Mailing List
<_kay> Well, it would be a repition of a repeated flame war
<_kay> I am not a spark.
<apokryphos> _kay: flame war? How so?
<apokryphos> and when did that happen before?
<Hamster> apokryphos: the user guide does not help at all either. It was written in 2003! And doesn't help me find knode. I know knode is installed, but where has kubuntu put it?
<apokryphos> Hamster: it's been upgraded several times since
<apokryphos> Hamster: it tells you how to start applications
<_kay> Hiding kmail will not go well for all users.
<Hamster> well then kubuntu is supplying an old version, there's nothing in my helpcentre
<_kay> To suggest them would be even worse than when they removed konsole from kicker
<_kay> Even though there was a case for that :)
<apokryphos> Hamster:Revision 0.0.1 (2004-06-16)  -- and it's getting revised as we speak 
<Hamster> aah, well that's still not new enought to tell me where knode is? which I might add, I still can't find :)
<_kay> BTW, akgregator still HAS its own icon with me here
<apokryphos> Hamster: whatt?? It tells you how to start around 99% of apps
<_kay> applications:/Internet/
<apokryphos> it's not going to give you a specific entry on each one...
<frank> My wlan connection works but I don't know how to activate it at startup. The kcontrol networking module doesn't seem to want to do this. The option "activate at startup" is there but when I select it, it doesn't actually stay that way. ANy ideas
<_kay> urm, where in applications:/ is either kontact or kmail?
<_kay> I am too silly too find that
<Hamster> the knode manual tells me knode is found under "internet entry". Only on kubuntu, *its not there*
* apokryphos laughs to see that it's not there
<apokryphos> Hamster: I think we established this about 20 minutes ago
<Hamster> _kay: kontact is under office applications
<_kay> Office, but I am at home!
<_kay> And i checked :p
<Hamster> apokryphos: right. so where the hell is it then? I can't find any documentation that tells me that!
<Jwir3> When I click "Administrator Mode" in the KDE Control Panel, and enter my root password, sometimes it kicks me back to a KDE Control Center main page, without authorizing what I want it to do.  Any ideas why?
<Hamster> _kay: that's part of my objection to it all, but I thought I'd better keep my mouth shut :)
<_kay> I really only have koffice and openoffice thing there and yes, evolution
<apokryphos> Hamster: I think we already established 20 minutes ago, as I said, that it's not in the menu. Why you're still looking for it is kind of beyond me
<_kay> apokryphos: And where is Kontact in applications:/
<apokryphos> _kay: Office
<_kay> Ah, sorry, it is there, exactly in the middle
<_kay> my bad
<Hamster> apokryphos: I'm still looking for it because I would like to run the application. I would like to click on a knode icon somewhere, without having to resort to the CLI
<apokryphos> which is bad arranging, since half of kontact's stuff is in Utilties
<apokryphos> Hamster: arguable whether alt+f2 is really CLI :-S .... but if it's not there then it's not there. Looking there won't make it appear
<apokryphos> if you want it there now add it to your menu
<_kay> ALT-F2 is called "minicli"
<apokryphos> it is?
<_carlos> greetings from Venezuela 
<_kay> yeah
<Hamster> right, so why is it disabled by default? It's installed, why doesn't it appear in the menus? That's all I'm trying to say. It's awfully confusing how things are set up.
<apokryphos> _carlos: hi _carlos 
<apokryphos> Hamster: I've answered this question at least twice. You can still disagree with the reasons provided
<_carlos> wow, lot of people
<apokryphos> but denying that they've been presented is kind of... odd
<_kay> It could be put under a menu "Others...."
<apokryphos> All suggestions for the mailing list. These suggestions won't go too far here
<Hamster> apokryphos: you answered for kmail. kmail is part of kontact. there is no news reader in kontact, only an rss thing, which is not the same
<apokryphos> Hamster: and?? I don't think it's too much for me to assume that the same would be applicable to KNode, if it's not in the menu
<_kay> There is Hamster, knode is part of it
<_kay> It may be that you have to enable the component in Kontact configuration though
<apokryphos> I'm not going to say it for every application that doesn't appear in KMenu :|
<Hamster> _kay, where? 
<_kay> Configure Components or so?
<_kay> I am not running kontact on this machine, .... :p
<Hamster> _kay: aahh there it is :) thanks for that!
<_kay> And then, why does akgregator have its menu item still :p
<Hamster> apokryphos: I'm not trying to argue with you, but what's gone wrong here is that you've assumed I could see knode in kontact, and that simply wasn't so, hence my discussion on trying to find missing knode
<apokryphos> Hamster: heh, well, you never did mention that
<apokryphos> all kdepim is integrated under Kontact though
<_kay> But not by default, obviously
<Hamster> apokryphos: ok I didnt, I didn't realise that I was supposed to be able to see it there! And when you talk of kpim, to me, kmail and knode come from kdenetwork. I didnt' know that had changed either.
<apokryphos> does KNode not come with default Kubu install?
<_kay> So to read NNTP news, you need to find kontact, enable the news component and have no chance to know
<Jwir3> When I click "Administrator Mode" in the KDE Control Panel, and enter my root password, sometimes it kicks me back to a KDE Control Center main page, without authorizing what I want it to do.  Any ideas why?
<Hamster> apokryphos: it seems to come with it, but it is not enabled in kontact by default. hence I never saw it
<apokryphos> Hamster: knode and kmail are kdepim
<neversfelde> I have the same problem in kcontrol
<Hamster> Jwir3: enter your user password? not the root password
<apokryphos> Jwir3: known bug. Not sure, but I think it's fixed fo rmost in 3.4.2
<Hamster> apokryphos: that's something else I've learned today.
<apokryphos> Jwir3: in the meantime just alt+f2 -> kdesu kcontrol
<_kay> apokryphos: But how do you know that public news is personal information being managed?
<Jwir3> Hamster: they are the same
<Jwir3> apokryphos: oh, ok, thanks
<Hamster> Jwir3: aah ok. believe apokryphos. He knows what he's talking about. 
<apokryphos> _kay: valid point, as I said. 
<_kay> What's really needed is to browse tasks
* Hamster agrees with _kay. The name is a touch misleading.
<_kay> And then get assisted with that
<_kay> Browsing applications goes only so far.
<apokryphos> what would you suggest?
<apokryphos> there's a lot that goes under kdepim, that's why.
<_kay> Some konqueror about: addition
<_kay> apokryphos: Mail, contacts and todo's are personal, what else?
<Hamster> I find lumping things like "news" under personal information an odd choice.
<apokryphos> It's not just news though, it's "your news"
<Hamster> but that could be related to the way people understand english.
<_kay> It was done because knode and kmail made sense to marry
<_kay> Both show things that are not entirely the same
<Hamster> apokryphos: yes. It's open to interpretation really. The way I've grown, PIM means something different.
<apokryphos> it would do good for a lot of people to read this http://kontact.kde.org/components.php
<_kay> My first mail program did that too, and people flamed it to death then :)
<apokryphos> but it seems like bad usability if someone has to read a site before they can run a basic program
<_kay> Yeah.... apokryphos, why not create something that describes how tasks are accomplished in KDE
<_kay> How do I ...
<apokryphos> That's what the User Guide should be
<apokryphos> far from complete though
<_kay> Or Ubuntu for that
<apokryphos> Yes, there's a *lot* of Kubu documentation in-the-making
<_kay> Well, I agree with that. But it is already good.
<apokryphos> looks like they have really great plans
<apokryphos> (as in, "huge plans")
<_kay> I admire people with writing skills deeply, I can only code :)
<Hamster> I just personally find it a shame that you have to hunting through doco to find out how to run email. Not too user friendly.. but that's just me
<_kay> Hamster: You have to understand that Kubuntu started and released after 6 weeks
<EvanMcCone> how i can fuse amarok with the playlist
<apokryphos> It's a basic error when people presume "doccers who can't code, do documentation". Practically the whole of the KDE doc team can code, but they just doc instead
<_kay> From start to release that is incredibly short time.
<apokryphos> EvanMcCone: err, fuse?
<EvanMcCone> mmm
<EvanMcCone> yes
<Hamster> _kay: yeah :) it's fantastic.
<_kay> For Breezy, about everything will be much more settled.
<apokryphos> EvanMcCone: do you mean move your collection to the playlist?
<_kay> Also, KDE 3.4 was new then... 
<EvanMcCone> no
<EvanMcCone> mmm
<Hamster> _kay: I tried to download a lib from breezy ysterday and it wanted to uninstall my shiny new kde :)
<_kay> It was a big stunt, but not everything is in place like Ubuntu
<apokryphos> EvanMcCone: what exactly do you mean, then? :)
<EvanMcCone> i want convert amarok and her playlist in a only window
<EvanMcCone> understand me? :D
<apokryphos> nope
<_kay> Hamster: Well, the C++ transition likely?
<EvanMcCone> mmm
<Hamster> _kay: I didn't stick around to find out :) I just hit N and moved on to something else :)
<EvanMcCone> amarok and playlist are a two windows but i want two windows in 1
<apokryphos> EvanMcCone: no, amaroK is one window.
<_kay> Hamster: I am running Breezy right now, but it hurts sometimes... and mirgrating from Hoary will be no easy
<apokryphos> EvanMcCone: unless you have the xmms style enabled... do you?
<EvanMcCone> nooo i want amarokkk :D 
<_kay> Hamster: It's more or less, all or nothing and at once 
<EvanMcCone> but the playlist is other window  xD
<apokryphos> EvanMcCone: Yes... but if you have the "xmms style" enabeld in amarok then you get *two* windows
<Hamster> _kay: yeah, like going from testing to unstable with deb. Upgrade one thing and pulls down the whole distro
<apokryphos> EvanMcCone: the default amarok is *one* window
<EvanMcCone> oks xD
<EvanMcCone> yes
<EvanMcCone> but....
<EvanMcCone> playlist is other window xD
<_kay> Hamster: Well, if you know Debian, you sure lived through transitions with Debian too
<apokryphos> EvanMcCone: do you have two like this: http://www.kde.org.tr/rsm/amarok.png
<_kay> Hamster: I think for gcc3.2 there was one back then too... now Ubuntu has managed to go to gcc4.0 and I think Debian is about to
<_kay> Hamster: But then libs and programs of different compilations start to conflict
<EvanMcCone> yeeeeeeees but in a one window :D
<Hamster> _kay: oh absolutely. The reason I'm trying kubuntu in the first place is cause kde is just faaaar too broken under deb at the moment, esp if you want kde 34x
<apokryphos> EvanMcCone: then you currently have xmms style enabled
<apokryphos> EvanMcCone: to disable it...
<_kay> Hamster: Ah... :)
<apokryphos> EvanMcCone: Tools -> First run wizard
<Hamster> _kay: for the most part kubuntu has just worked, and worked magnificently. Just a few teething problems like poor knode missing :)
<apokryphos> EvanMcCone: then select "Single Window"
<_kay> Hamster: Hehe :)
<EvanMcCone> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee apokryphos  thx :D
<Hamster> _kay: and the nice thing too has been that we can have a somewhat heated discussion in this channel without it degenerating into a shit fight. That's a nice change!
<EvanMcCone> i get two aplications in one window :D
<_kay> Hamster: Kubuntu is supposed to be the "Best of Breed with option to install anything else" distribution. I kind of like that.
<EvanMcCone> apokryphos:  thx :)
<apokryphos> no worries 
<_kay> Hamster: The debian channel was not so bad either....
<_kay> Actually one of the better ones too.
<Hamster> _kay yes. It seems to be working too, for the most part. My next learning task is to sort out the deal with the various repositories like univerise, multiverse etc etc.
<_kay> Well, easy.
<_kay> mail is supported stuff
<_kay> eh, main I meant to write
<_kay> universe is unsupported, free stuff, mostly from Debian, but recompiled against Ubuntu
<Hamster> aaah ok.
<_kay> Then multiverse is non-free stuff 
<_kay> And "restricted" too....
<Hamster> _kay, does doing apt-get install -t hoary (or -t breezy) work as I think it does? ie like doing -t unstable -t testing in deb?
<_kay> You can do that, but Ubuntu is not Debian
<apokryphos> _kay: non-free or of "questoinable" license
<_kay> You are not expected to mix the two at all.
<_kay> This has no testing either... and you will rarely if ever succeed anyway.
<Hamster> _kay oooh ok, so it quite literally is one or the other.. gotcha.
<_kay> I sometimes mixed in some Debian
<_kay> But truth to be said, a collegue killed his system with that badly
<Hamster> I've mixed testing and unstable a fair bit.. I guess it depends on *what* you mix as to how much trouble you get in. I've heard horror stories of mixing, and people that have mixed without probs for ages...
<_kay> I have done that like ever since testing existed.
<_kay> Never had trouble with pulling KDE or gcc early from unstable.
<_kay> I even used weighting as indicated in the apt HOWTO.
<Hamster> no, I didn't either until a couple of days ago :) But kde wasn't in unstable anyway, it was the alioth packages
<_kay> You get a default "testing" and "unstable" only where needed to satisfy explicit install of it
<_kay> For all I read, the KDE is halted for C++ transition
<Hamster> yes, but they've got unsupported packages in a repository on alioth.debian.org
<_kay> Well, I switched to Kubuntu in first place to leave alioth
<douglas> Ok, on the kubuntu known problems list, There are somtimes parenthesis that say fix uploaded, how does one aquire such a fix?
<_kay> Have an amd64
<Hamster> _kay: oooh nice :) 
<_kay> They support here amd64 already fully.
<_kay> Does Debian even have etch for it already?
<douglas> anyone?
<Hamster> douglas: I don't know. perhaps in updates?
<_kay> Do you have hoary-updates in your sources.list, douglas ?
<douglas> let me check
<Hamster> _kay there's a daily build image of testing for amd64 :)
<_kay> Well, I don't install new systems
<_kay> That AMD64 machine actually had copied my 5 years old system on it
<douglas> yeppers.
<_kay> Migrated it from 32 to 64 bit via chroot
<Hamster> oh wow :)
<_kay> And then later crossgraded to Kubuntu
<_kay> Well, at the time, nothing installed on it anyway
<douglas> but I still have some of the problems that they say they fixed in the known problems.
<_kay> No Gentoo, no FreeBSD, no Fedora... everything gave up at one point or the other
<_kay> douglas: And you did apt-get update, apt-get upgrade ?
<douglas> yea
<douglas> If I use universe packages, do I add hoary-updates lines for universe and not just restricted too?
<_kay> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main multiverse restricted universe
<_kay> and
<_kay> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main multiverse restricted universe
<douglas> Thanks
* Hamster learns something new too.
<_kay> Is all you need for it, i.e. you can put it all on one line
<Hamster> _kay, could paste your sources.list somewhere? I'd like to check it with mine :-)
<douglas> who me?
<douglas> or day?
<douglas> kay?
<douglas> because I would like to see it too!
<Hamster> douglas, I was asking kay :)
<_kay> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main multiverse restricted universe
<_kay> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main multiverse restricted universe
<_kay> Well, here I only have this
<_kay> I gave up on mixing in Debian... Breezy now has all I need. :)
<Hamster> I think I'm missing some entries in my hoary-security line...
<douglas> what about hoary, is breezy next?
<Hamster> yeah, breezy is the "up and coming"
<douglas> word.
<_kay> Hamster: You can't expect security updates for universe, or can you?
<_kay> You can also execute apt-setup
<Hamster> _kay my security line looks like: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security universe
<Hamster> I didn't write that by hand, something else did.
<_kay> It creates a new sources.list according to your input
<_kay> ah, ok
<Hamster> yeah I ran that when I first installed
<Hamster> cause the installer on the hoary kubuntu cd seems to have a bug while selecting mirrors. It only listed countries starting with up to the letter G and I needed the letter N :-)
<douglas> What is warty?
<_kay> The old release, before Hoary
<jpatrick> next breezy
<douglas> oh, I have some java stuff from warty, should I lose them?
<douglas> I change them to breezy
<douglas> err.. or change them to breezy
<Hamster> douglas: prior version to hoary
<douglas> I know.
<_kay> You run what now, Hoary or Breezy?
<douglas> hoary
<douglas> but I'd like to use the breezy packages
<douglas> so I changed to that
<_kay> well, java is now gcc 4.0, so I would expect trouble
<jpatrick> wouldn't you have to dist-upgrade?
<douglas> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ warty java deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<douglas> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ warty java
<douglas> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<douglas> but what I'm asking is for instance, I have this -> whoops
<douglas> sorry
<_kay> java?
<douglas> yea, it was a separate one I added for java packages
<douglas> but I have one for both warty and hoary?
<_kay> That's useless
<_kay> You can safely remove that.
<douglas> should I get rid of one and change the other to breezy?
<_kay> It's only going to slow things down with apt
<_kay> douglas: Well, without further actions, the latest will always win anyways
<eckhart> hi
<douglas> oh, thanks
<_kay> hi
<douglas> also, what is the difference between deb and deb-src?
<eckhart> i'm looking for qt4 packages for kubuntu
<_kay> Well, with deb-src, the command "apt-get source" works
<douglas> oh
<douglas> okey dokey
<Hamster> douglas: src downloads source packages, as opposed to the binaries you install
<_kay> Allows you to get everything in place to build deb yourself
<Hamster> douglas: src packages allow you to compile your own debs
<_kay> If you don't do that, remove them, it only makes downloads of apt-get update more
<douglas> Ok, so should I keep hoary-updates or change it to brezzy-updates, or is there no breezy updates yet?
<_kay> Not now, updates are now put into breezy of course
<douglas> oh, I c
<_kay> It's for after the release.
<douglas> because it's in development
<douglas> ok
<douglas> but I could get rid of hoary-updates if I have breezy
<douglas> I c
<douglas> Thanks
<Hamster> douglas, yes I think you can
<Hamster> It doesn't make sense to update breezy with hoary packages anyway
<_kay> With breezy, you can remove Hoary... :)
<_kay> Well, if Breezy is broken, it helps to downgrade.
<douglas> ok, so one last question, should I add a breezy-security line or get rid of the security for now?
<Hamster> _kay, this might seem like a stupid question, but I assume kde342 is in breezy?
<_kay> The xorg in Breezy was more broken than working so far :)
<_kay> Yes it is, Hamster... but I think not bug free.... at least i18n doesn't work yet for me
* Hamster resists the urge to dist-upgrade to breezy for now :)
<_kay> And you have to understand, Breezy is not like unstable.
<douglas> it's development
<_kay> THere are things uploaded to Breezy which just don't work
<Hamster> its more like experimental?
<douglas> yea
<_kay> At the beginning, definitely yes.
<douglas> just the way I like it.
<_kay> It will become more stable...
<douglas> Does it crash often for you?
<_kay> I too, btw... but my wife and me common machine is now on a stable distro for the first time ever :p
<_kay> Because Breezy breaks beyond ability to repair of mine...
<_kay> Now it's somewhat smooth, but my work machine e.g. cannot type | in X
<Hamster> _kay, at least your other half uses linux :) My boyfriend is still using windows despite my best efforts to convert. I thought he'd find it embarassing if his girlfriend uses linux and he doesn't, but he doesn't seem to care :)
<_kay> Nothing installs xkbutils which contains xkbcomp which is essential for keyboard layouts
<_kay> Geek Girl? :)
<Hamster> that's me :-)
<_kay> I only married after she showed me her operating systems course diploma :p
<Hamster> <grin>
<lscd> yey, we geek girls practically outnumber active geek guys on the chan right now
<_kay> She likes Linux (KDE) better than Windows, because it's easier
<Hamster> I don't how my bf uses windows. He thinks I don't see all the reboots he does, but I do :)
* jwir3 sticks out tougue - Geek Guy and proud of it not to be a chick
<Hamster> jwir3: we girls are proud you aren't a girl too!
<_kay> Well, my wife makes jokes about me always repairing my Linux
<jwir3> Hamster: yeah that's what I said
<jwir3> I mean
<_kay> And she is right, I like to bleed on the edge :p
<jwir3> ...
<jwir3> ...whatever...
<_kay> But... but... is there Ubuntu Women? :pp
* Hamster grins at kay
<_kay> So, keep up the geeking... and Kubuntu is a good choice :)
<jpatrick> well said
<_kay> I wish you a good night... :p
<douglas> I'm doing an upgrade, 282MB to download *sigh*
<lscd> the package repository seems a bit small, but otherwise it's nice
<douglas> Thanks for your help everyone, hopefully I can be cool someday.
<jpatrick> that would take me about 1 hour
<douglas> yea me too.
<Hamster> thanks _kay, for everything
<jpatrick> my max speed is around 55 kB/s
<toma> evening
<Hamster> hi
<toma> i'd like to pick up the dutch translation of kynaptic (if that is going to last). Any hints how to proceed?
<Hamster> have you got the kde-i18n-nl package installed?
<toma> yes
<kingo> hi every1
<Hamster> oh. umm. Perhaps it hasn't been translated yet? I'm not sure.
<Hamster> toma, there's also a #kubuntu-nl channel - someone there might know.
<kingo> does anyone know why when my KDE loads up all my icons have moved position?
<toma> Hamster: it is not particulary crowded over there ;-)
<toma> Hamster: any idea how the trasnlations are done for that app?
<Hamster> toma aah ok :) I've only popped in a few times and it was very quiet too
<Hamster> toma, not a clue. That's something you could poke around on the kubuntu forum, see who does the i18n stuff
<Hamster> or perhaps even go direct to the kde i18n mailing lists
<toma> Hamster: is the app in kde svn?
<Hamster> it's not part of official kde I don't think, it lives on kde-apps.org
<toma> ok, thanks.
<Hamster> toma, have you tried synaptic? it works find under kde
<frederson> hello all
<frederson> i'm having some troubles with my window managers
<toma> Hamster: it is ugly ;-) kynaptic is better ;-)
<Hamster> :-) synpatic has more capabilities, but that's the neat thing, the choice is yours :-)
<apokryphos> toma: see KPackage. Kynaptic is embryonic.
<apokryphos> toma: Synaptic is prettier with gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, too
<nikkia> right, last resort, email the manufacturer :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: what happened/
<nikkia> apokryphos: i can't work out HTF to setup a DMZ on this modem
<nikkia> and without it, xbox live doesn't work
<nikkia> (because i need the DMZ to point to my router)
<apokryphos> :S
<nikkia> apokryphos: i found an old version of the manual online, that said 'use the DMZ button in advanced setup', *i don't have a f' DMZ button!!*
<apokryphos> I once sent an email for a router of mine... they sent me an email a month later asking for some details. Another month later they emailed again with ambigious response. And then..no more replies 
<nikkia> apokryphos: was that 3com by any chance ?
<apokryphos> haha. Is it definitely for your version?
<frederson> i got xfce up and running and my screen is doing wierd things... buttons are disappearing and pieces of windows are showing up on different parts of the screen
* apokryphos goes to check
<nikkia> apokryphos: i doubt it, but i can't find any way to set it up in my firmware :(
<nikkia> apokryphos: lots of controls for what DMZ packets should do, but nothing that actually lets me set the DMZ
<Hamster> frederson: are you using xfce instead of kwin?
<apokryphos> nikkia: I think it was OfCom or something
<frederson> Hamster: kwin? i was using KDE before...
<nikkia> apokryphos: this is a big company, thankfully, well, they were a big company, last time i dealt with them
<toma> apokryphos: okido. It was more a remark that it is english and not dutch and i want to change that, instead of me looking for a packet manager ;-)
<lscd> frederson: kde is a desktop environment, which contains a window manager, called kwin
<lscd> if you're using kde and don't know otherwise, you're using kwin
<frederson> lscd: oh. excuse my terminology blunder :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: Let's hope you get a response before the other modem 
<nikkia> apokryphos: the other modem is a lousy brand, i'd rather use this and leave the bulldog modem for a backup
<nikkia> apokryphos: but if i can't set up DMZ, this modem is useless
<apokryphos> nikkia: kind of a shame to have a 5megabit-limit modem with bulldog
<lscd> frederson: no, no problem; it just sounded like you were a bit confused, and i hope it's clearer now
<nikkia> apokryphos: the modem isn't the limit there
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm about 2km from the switch, that's why i get no higher than 5.7Mbps, very few people do
<apokryphos> Ohh
<nikkia> apokryphos: iirc, you need to be < 100m from the switch to get full 8Mbps :P
<frederson> lscd: well, KDE did this as well
<apokryphos> Still, if it's "Bulldog in your area" you should be getting 8meg, shouldn't you?
<nikkia> apokryphos: no
<apokryphos> Maybe they're snazzy and say "up to 8meg wow!"
<nikkia> they sell it as 'up to 8meg'
<apokryphos> yah
<frederson> lscd: but only in resoloutions higher than 640x480
<apokryphos> nikkia: What's the max kb/sec you've been getting?
<nikkia> apokryphos: haven't really tried tbh
<nikkia> apokryphos: the problem is, no speed tester will work because of this double-firewall issue
<apokryphos> Speed testers are hardly accurate, from any of the ones I've done
<apokryphos> (they were on my old BB, fairly)
<granbar> respawning too fast
<ztonzy> apokryphos: hey :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: BT would be a nice way to test speed
<nikkia> but of course, BT won't work
<nikkia> lack of DMZ is fatal for me :(
<apokryphos> hi ztonzy 
<apokryphos> nikkia: avid player?
<frederson> brb
<nikkia> apokryphos: ?
<apokryphos> Wait to see how the bulldog one works out... if it does the job, then I'd say stick with it.
<apokryphos> nikkia: xbox
<granbar> Does anybody know why I get respawning too fast errors when trying to run Live CD on my slaptop?
<nikkia> apokryphos: streaming media won't work without getting this DMZ solved
<apokryphos> :-O
<ztonzy> apokryphos: got debian now :)
<ztonzy> ;D
<apokryphos> ztonzy: cool, how's it going?
<ztonzy> apokryphos: sweet
<apokryphos> nice
<ztonzy> already got 3.4.1 :)
<apokryphos> Not bad at all
<ztonzy> a friend of mine who uses debian helped with it
<apokryphos> excellent
<ztonzy> the creator of the new konqi
<apokryphos> The circle of artists ;-)
<ztonzy> maybe
<ztonzy> also installed "Crystal Clear" icon theme...sweet ones
<ztonzy> dunno how to install .jar for firefox/mozilla
<apokryphos> Yeah, they're nice. Was kinda sad that Konqueror and Konsole looked basically the same though -- two of the icons I see most
<apokryphos> a lot of the other ones are really clean and nice from there though, definitely
<ztonzy> yes
<frederson> ok... these display problems are really annoying
<frederson> has anyone had similar problems with intel onboard graphics?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: how's your artwork coming along? :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos: which ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: any..   latest?
<ztonzy> aheem...no
<ztonzy> working these weeks too
<ztonzy> early bird
<apokryphos> not working on any?
<apokryphos> oh
<ztonzy> poking on the skeleton
<ztonzy> animationparts
<granbar> Thought so :)
<ztonzy> but just trying out small stuff
<ztonzy> it is pain the ass to rig a character
<ztonzy> not rig
<ztonzy> but put the "weights"
<apokryphos> oh
<ztonzy> or "skin" it
<ztonzy> rather...
<granbar> What are you making, guy?
<ztonzy> me ?
<supernix> anyone happen to know why Mozilla and FF wont allow you to open links into a new tab ?
<granbar> yea
<granbar> supernix: Because There is no link, Neo
<granbar> :)
<granbar> sorry 'bout that
<granbar> ztonzy: So what are you making?
<ztonzy> http://hem.bredband.net/blendergfx/mr_tornado.png  that :)
<granbar> Awesome. For a game?
<ztonzy> no
<ztonzy> for maybe upcoming animations...small ones...
<ztonzy> nothing big
<granbar> Cool. But it looks great
<ztonzy> thanks :)
<ztonzy> we'll see what I will do with him
<granbar> btw; You wouldn't happen to know why I get errors booting the Live CD in my laptop? I get errors just after it tries to start X.
<apokryphos> ztonzy: and how's blender development coming along? Are the devs active/
<ztonzy> right now I 'fight' with skinning the bones to the mesh or the other way around
<granbar> It says "Trying to respawn too fast"
<ztonzy> apokryphos: VERY!
<apokryphos> nice!
<ztonzy> apokryphos: the main one (Ton Rosendaal) is in Siggraph as we speak 
<ztonzy> sorry
<ztonzy> should be 'Roosendaal'
<apokryphos> That's the conference thing, right? Cool.
<ztonzy> yes
<ztonzy> for development of 3d graphics
<granbar> Rosendaal... Danish?
<ztonzy> huge
<ztonzy> granbar: dutch
<ztonzy> well, the bones/skeleton , or Armature as we say :)
<granbar> oh
<ztonzy> have got major speeduo
<ztonzy> speedup
<apokryphos> great to hear :)
<ztonzy> and mesh got its share too
<ztonzy> and real mirrortool aswell...and a modifier :)
<ztonzy> like in max
<ztonzy> take a object/mesh...apply modifiers as you see fit, and play a bit...then remove them all...and object as from beginning it has same shape
<ztonzy> or you can apply and delete the modifier, and it is changed for good
<ztonzy> don't what it say to you or it is just crap in your 'ears' :P
* apokryphos has barely stepped beyond GIMP for any such stuff :P
<ztonzy> ok
<ztonzy> see you
<ztonzy> night
<apokryphos> 'night ztonzy 
<Hamster> apokryphos: thanks for your help earlier
<pwolfe> hi i need some help with my nvidia drivers in kubuntu.  im a new kubuntu user and a little confused by things
<pwolfe> I've read the forums and seen how everything can be done through dpkg or synaptic, and I have followed those steps, but I still see no nvidia splash screen and the driver used in xorg.conf is "nv" where in my experience on other distro's it had to be "nvidia" am I doing something wrong here?
<Sgeo> Is there a way to import/export settings in the KDE Control Center?
<paines> Sgeo: how do you mean ?
<Sgeo> Be able to export my settings, and use them at another computer also using KDE
<paines> Sgeo: kde and mostly all others apps on linux/unix are saving config files in the users home directory and starting with "." and the name
<paines> for kde this is /home/yourlogin/.kde
<paines> you could copy this recursivly to another box
<Sgeo> Could it fit on a floppy?
<paines> sure
<Sgeo> ty
<paines> it is very smal
<paines> l
<Sgeo> hi Chris 
<Chris> hey Sgeo 
<Sgeo> paines, are the files from 3.4.2 compatible with 3.4.0?
<paines> Sgeo: not sure
<paines> Sgeo: best you ask #kde guys
<Sgeo> ty
<toma> Sgeo: what do you mean with compatible?
<Sgeo> If I could take the config files from KDE 3.4.2 and use them wit 3.4.0
<toma> Sgeo: i would not count on that to havily
<frank> Sgeo: config from /home/username? those should work without too many problems
<Sgeo> ty
<frank> Sgeo: they are made for that because you could be using the same home directory with different systems using different versions of KDE
<Sgeo> ty
#kubuntu 2005-08-07
<toma> frank: i don't think so. 
<JaZy84> cane someone ehlp me add the needed repositories to get kde installed?
<JaZy84> i added the ones in www.kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-242.php
<JaZy84> but they don't work when i update
<JaZy84> well i think the problem is that don't have it for popwer pc..so i need ones with 3.4.1
<JaZy84> okay well now i found the repositories for 341 but i can't get it to apt-get install because it says depends on unresolvable dependencies any ideas?
<toma> JaZy84: please paste your sources list and the output of the dependency on a pastebin please.
<nikkia> done it, i think
<nikkia> since the LAN side of the modem is only ever talking to my router, i just told it to reroute *all* ports to it's IP
<nikkia> and i let the router deal with NAT and DMZ
<JaZy84> toma where do i do a pastebin
<toma> http://rafb.net/paste/
<toma> paste the info there, press submit and let us know the url of that page
<JaZy84> http://rafb.net/paste/results/wzXVhx82.html
<JaZy84> toma
<frank> JaZy84: the official looking kde repo may be your problem
<toma> JaZy84: better comment out the warty ones. 
<frank> JaZy84: are you using warty?
<toma> JaZy84: and do an apt-get update followed by a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<JaZy84> yeah.
<JaZy84> that's the 5.04 right
<JaZy84> toma without the warty repos?
<frank> JaZy84: no 5.04 is hoary
<toma> JaZy84: yep
<JaZy84> i have 5.04
<frank> JaZy84: but the kubuntu.org packages are for hoary, not warty
<frank> JaZy84: then why do you have warty sources?
<JaZy84> no no i do have 4.10
<JaZy84> ..
<JaZy84> so i have to upgrade to 5.04 first?
<JaZy84> ?
<JaZy84> can i just add repos?
<toma> JaZy84: yeah, better do a apt-get dist-upgrade after the apt-get update after removing the warty stuff
<frank> JaZy84: probably the easiest way is to upgrade to hoary.
<frank> JaZy84: change warty for hoary in sources.list
<JaZy84> sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<JaZy84> is what i was told..
<JaZy84> let me do that.
<JaZy84> then i'll be right back :)
<toma> right ;-)
<wellso> hello
<wellso>  Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-wellso" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<wellso> when i try to use kate as root via sudo i get this error 
<_nikkia> wellso, *stop running kde as root*
<wellso> do i have to set the ownership of kate as root
<wellso> im not
<wellso> im using that sudo thingy
<_nikkia> wellso, use kdesu
<_nikkia> sudo doesn't work for KDE apps because of the way /tmp/kde-* and so on work
<wellso> _nikkia: is that a replacement for sudo
<_nikkia> wellso, no, its just for running kde apps as root, really
<wellso> _nikkia: i take it sudo gnome specific
<_nikkia> wellso, no
<_nikkia> sudo is a command line program, it has no concept of GUI stuff at all
<wellso> _nikkia: so i cant invoke GUI programs via it
<wellso> _nikkia: but kdesu can use the GUI
<wellso> do i only use sudo when working from the command line then?
<ma3x> good evening guys, when i install kubuntu is there mailserver installed by default?
<Aapzak> ma3x: I would not know, mail can be frustrating :)
<ma3x> ok
<ray_> anybody know how to make a backup of a dvd?
<douglas> Everytime my box starts up it synchronizes my time with ubuntu, but I think I don't have the right time zone selected, how do I select the right one so at startup I get the appropriate time?
<Aapzak> k3b copies dvd's
<ray_> Aapzak: regular dvd's?
<Aapzak> ray_: data dvd's, not video dvd's
<Aapzak> a video dvd will not fit on a 4.x Gb dvd+-rw
<ray_> Aapzak: yeah i mean video dvd
<Aapzak> anyone who knows rt2500+security inhere?
<Aapzak> got the wiki
<Sgep> Hi all
<Sgep> On the LiveCD, how do I use a floppy?
* Sgep prods his question
<Sgep> re Mez 
<Mez> re? 
<jdkycdoc> hi everyone, i want to install kde in a friend's computer running ubuntu, he have dial-up connection and so I was wondering if I could install kde (kubuntu-desktop) from kubuntu install CD, do you know?
<Sgep> Mez: "re-hi". A habbit I picked up from another chat
<Mez> fair enough
<bobbyd> jdkycdoc, yeah sure, just grab the kubuntu instrall CD
<jdkycdoc> bobbyd, hi, i already have it
<jdkycdoc> bobbyd, so how do i use it?
<bobbyd> is he running ubuntu?
<jdkycdoc> yeah
<bobbyd> ok one second
<bobbyd> I think if you add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list file it should work: deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted 
<bobbyd> then you should just be able to to do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> The CD source depends on the actual CD you installed from
<bobbyd> apokryphos, so you can't just all another CD source?
<apokryphos> bobbyd: you can, sure.
<bobbyd> so what does he need to do?
<apokryphos> bobbyd: note the  (20050407) however there. He'll have to find out whatever the one on the CD is for him
<apokryphos> bobbyd: but your method is right, still, and should work.
<apokryphos> (provided you put the appropriate source, that is)
<bobbyd> ahh ok
<bobbyd> jdkycdoc, did you get that?
<apokryphos> jdkycdoc: if you already have the CD then the appropriate source should already be in /etc/apt/sources.list, unless you deleted it
<bobbyd> apokryphos, he's trying to add the kubuntu CD source to a friend's ubuntu install
<apokryphos> Yup. So in his own sources.list he'll have the right source, so he knows exactly what to add in his friend's
<bobbyd> ahh yes
<bobbyd> good call
<jdkycdoc> thanks very much for the info bobbyd, i was away for a minute im going to read it and save it now
<bobbyd> jdkycdoc, it was all apokryphos  :)
<jdkycdoc> then thank you both
<apokryphos> bobbyd: :|  ...apart from the part where you gave most of the information ;-)
<jdkycdoc> bobbyd, how do I know which is the date for the kubuntu disk i have? i cant see it in my computer because actually i dont use kubuntu
<Aapzak> guys, I have wifi working, with 128 bits wep key, I don't understand wifi security a lot, but I only allow on mac address, 
<Aapzak> net auth = open, wep enabled, 128bits, mac filter on. is that reasonably secure?
<nikkia> Aapzak: the mac filter is all thats secure there :/
<nikkia> Aapzak: WEP doesn't stop anything but casual attempts
<Aapzak> wifi is just a big leak I guess
<nikkia> and i mean very casual
<nikkia> a decent PC can crack a wep 128 key in a couple of minutes
<Aapzak> making the ap hidden is a good idea too?
<nikkia> yeah, but....
<bwb> is there a akode plugin for amarok available?
<nikkia> windows can be a bit finicky with hidden ESSIDs, if you have any windows clients on your wlan
<Aapzak> I think my nic can't do wpa in linux, so I pretty much screwed?
<ma3x> why is kmail missing under 'internet' menu?
<Aapzak> nikkia: I have, this same laptop
<nikkia> Aapzak: pretty much, if you're really paranoid, you could rotate keys every day, but thats a pain
<Aapzak> pff, I won't
<nikkia> Aapzak: my best suggestion is to get a neighbour thats clueless
<nikkia> i feel fairly safe noone's going to go to much effort to snoop/crack my wep on my 802.11b network given the kid next door has a wide-open 802.11g network
<Aapzak> my router has wifi, i guess I would be better of with an ap connected to a firewall, so I can seperate my lan from wifi
<nikkia> yeah
<Aapzak> I have 2 wide open neihbours too
<Aapzak> matter of fact, I've been using those the last days for inet access, my dsl was down
<Aapzak> I;ve done no updates or any downloading, just checking mail, being online
<equex> i dont get OpenGL working on my Radeon9200, i installed the drivers from ATI, the module appears to be loaded (appears in lsmod) still it is in Mesa Indirect mode.. xorg.conf says its enabled. any ideas?
<aseigo> Riddell: ping?
<Aapzak> don't you have to tell your system to use ati opengl?
<Sgep> How do I pin something in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Aapzak> in Gentoo there is a command for that
<equex> Aapzak: how would that look
<equex> the command.. maybe its the same
<Aapzak> lemme check
* nikkia lols at the instructions for her new doorbell
<Aapzak> prolly not :) gentoo has superior scripts for making your life easy
<nikkia> its not Y2k1 safe!
<equex> Aapzak:  seems 2d acceleration is enables (judging from the snappiness of KDE)
<Aapzak> how old is that 'new' doorbell?
<nikkia> Aapzak: Y2k1, not Y2k
<nikkia> Aapzak: 'Year setting: 2000 to 2099'
<Riddell> aseigo: hi
<nikkia> why do people NEVER learn ?
<Aapzak> :)
<aseigo> Riddell: nice last commit ;) freakin' "laws of physics"
<aseigo> Riddell: also enjoyed the interview. .. have a question re:kcontrol
<Aapzak> nikkia: people are stupid
<Riddell> aseigo: you would have thought an artist should know which way round the colours on a rainbox go :)
<aseigo> Riddell: what are you planning to do with sysconfig to make it usable?
<Riddell> aseigo: sysconfig?
<aseigo> Riddell: lol ... maybe they're just Very Straight ;)
<aseigo> Riddell: sorry.. systemsettings
<Aapzak> equex: opengl-update ati
<Riddell> aseigo: it is usable, compared to kcontrol
<aseigo> Riddell: the first page is, it's every page thereafter that isn't=)
<Riddell> well that's just playing with kcm modules
<aseigo> ergo my question =)
<aseigo> what "playing" are you going to do exactly? it's a bit of a tough nut
<Aapzak> equex: does it work?
<Riddell> no immediate plans to change them
* aseigo still thinks we ought to separate out "desktop user panels" from "system administration panels" ... *shrug*
<equex> Aapzak: lemme see
<aseigo> Riddell: hrm.. i see.. i think it would be very good to get some real user testing on it, to be perfectly honest
<Riddell> aseigo: gnome already does separate based on what needs root and what doesn't, and they're starting to realise that's quite arbitrary from a users point of view
<aseigo> Riddell: you're going to be at aKademy, right?
<equex> Aapzak: nope..
<equex> Aapzak: but xorg.conf seems to be correct
<aseigo> Riddell: agreed. i'm thinking things like the samba config, networking, etc ... 
<Riddell> aseigo: I shall be at akademy, would be fun to take a look at it then
<aseigo> Riddell: system issues
<equex> and i did reboot as well
<Aapzak> equex: run fglrxgears
<Aapzak> or plain glxgears
<Aapzak> no, fglrxgears I think
<Aapzak> fglrxinfo
<Aapzak> If the OpenGL vendor string says "ATI Technologies," then congrats! You've got the drivers working and hardware acceleration going great. If not...read on...
<Riddell> aseigo: what do you think of konqueror's simplebrowser?
<Aapzak> equex: ?
<aseigo> Riddell: it's pretty much what i personally use...
<Riddell> aseigo: any reason why KDE can't use it as default?
<aseigo> Riddell: annoyance.
<aseigo> Riddell: something my survey a year or so ago did show was that print is actually used fairly consistently
<Aapzak> equex: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<Aapzak> nonono
<Aapzak> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers
<aseigo> Riddell: and personally i like the zoom buttons, but whatever. i find the "clear location bar" button highly annoying and remove it.. oh, and think about putting a spacer before the throbber. makes it look a lot nicer
<Riddell> clear location bar is very useful, but safari does it nicer with the button inside the combo box
<aseigo> very useful? hm.
<aseigo> since the url bar requires keyboard usage, and the button is done with the mouse, i'm sceptical of "very". it also rated extremeley low on that survey i did
<Riddell> I think it's most useful for pasteing with middle mouse button, which is an advanced user's thing
<aseigo> so just paste in the page =)
<equex> Aapzak: i got glxgears to work.. does that mean OGL works now ? i saw spinning wheels..
<Aapzak> dunno equex, don't you have fglrxinfo?
<equex> still fglrxinfo says Mesa Indirect.. and other GL apps doesnt work
<equex> :)
<Aapzak> answer?
<Aapzak> no opengl
<aseigo> equex: what sort of frame rate are you getting with OGL and what's your cpu hit?
<Aapzak> prolly < 50
<equex> aseigo: about 100
<Aapzak> fast cpu :)
<equex> amd2600+
<aseigo> equex: so you are running software openGL
<Aapzak> yeah, you have no hardware opengl at the moment
<equex> :p
<aseigo> equex: if it was in hardware you'd have a good framerate and virtually no cpu usage
<Aapzak> good = ?
<Aapzak> 100 fps is excellent in css, so what is good fps in gears?
<Aapzak> isn't there a wiki about this?
<Aapzak> the opengl-update script is rather large equex 
<Aapzak> equex: do you have xcomposite manager in xorg config?
<Geist|Patrick> hi
<ray_> what is a good pdf veiwer for kde?
<incubii> is kde 3.4.2 going to be merged into the default repos or will we need to add the additional on to get it
<ray_> incubii: i had to add them....but 3.4.2 works great
<equex> Aapzak:  xcomposite manager ? supposed to be a section in the conf file ?
<Aapzak> forget it :)
<Aapzak> better lookup NoDCC
<incubii> oh im aware you have to add an extra repo im just curious if it will be added to the default ones
<Aapzak> do you have : Option "NoDCC"
<ray_> incubii: it will eventually
<incubii> excellent, ill wait till then
<Aapzak> equex: read this topic, maybe you're lucky: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3764.html
<Aapzak> equex: I sold my Ati 9800Pro because of terrible linux support, I went back to NVidia and lived happily ever after
<equex> :(
<equex> lemme read that
<Geist|Patrick> is this output correct?
<Geist|Patrick> i reconfigured xserver and get following output:
<Geist|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/884
<ma3x> there is a bug in kubuntu in kynaptic
<Aapzak> Geist|Patrick: that looks nice
<ma3x> when i choose which package to install, and then when the confirmation window comes up, I have no option to choose yes or no
<ma3x> there is nothing
<Geist|Patrick> well... which driverversion is the one which is delivered on the official sources?
<Aapzak> ow, dunno
<Geist|Patrick> display: :0.0  screen: 0 <-- thats expected?
<Aapzak> yeah, most of the times
<Geist|Patrick> ok
<Geist|Patrick> btw. its a 9800 here too
<Geist|Patrick> X-D
<Aapzak> crappy drivers, get rid of it :)
<Geist|Patrick> well... the new cards have disgusting anisotrpic filtering...
<Aapzak> important lesson, never ever buy stuff which is not fully supported in linux/bsd
<Geist|Patrick> especially 7800 is creepy :/
<equex> Aapzak:  i actaully have a nvidia card around but its old.. gf4mx i think
<Aapzak> equex: you probably get better opengl from thatone than from your ati :)
<nikkia> hmmm, can anyone connect to www.xs26.net ?
<Geist|Patrick> i hope ati's next blowout will support composite extensions ;)
<nikkia> geist, given how in-bed with MS they are now, you really think they'll even bother with more linux drivers?
<Aapzak> nikkia: does not look like it, 
<Aapzak> timeoute
<nikkia> Aapzak: *nod* that's what i get, wanted to make sure it wasn't something here
<Geist|Patrick> well... why not... i try to become less pessimistic 
<equex> grmph... :( well i dont need GL just yet,.. maybe ATI will come with some solution soon.. lots of disgruntled customers around i see
* Geist|Patrick is a szynic who tries to be more optimistic
<Aapzak> forget about ati
<nikkia> geist, its been this way for years that i remember, i doubt ATI are gonna improve anytime soon
<Aapzak> I agree
<Geist|Patrick> nvidia fools their buyers with the lowest texture quality on the market
<Aapzak> really, do yourself a favour and buy nvidia
<Geist|Patrick> ati suxx with linux
<nikkia> geist, better low textures than no textures
<Aapzak> lol
<TestMAD> nvidia is the best option for linux
<Geist|Patrick> lets hope that matrox is developing a real good thing
<TestMAD> i just wish the drivers had sli support
<Geist|Patrick> TestMAD: no.. thats matrox with its OOs dirvers
<Aapzak> matrox and 3d have never been friends
<nikkia> *me coughs up her drink* matrox??
<Geist|Patrick> Aapzak: u dont remember the g400?
<nikkia> they've gotten out of the consumer market, afaict
<nikkia> geist, he probably does, hence his comment
<Geist|Patrick> nikkia: nobody nknowns, since their not at wallstreet
<TestMAD> 3dfx?
<Sgep> What additional repositories should I use?
<nikkia> testmad, 3dfx are still around...
<Geist|Patrick> rest in peace, 3dfx
<TestMAD> no they not
<nikkia> testmad, they're called nvidia now
<TestMAD> 3dfx was bought out by nvidia
<nikkia> testmad, yes, and the 'FX' series were designed by ex-3dfx people
<Geist|Patrick> if their dx8 graphic card had been released we would be one or two years further in development :)
<nikkia> testmad, largely, nvidia/3dfx did a apple/NeXT
<Geist|Patrick> things that were planed for their card are reach now nvidia lately
<TestMAD> i just want the new mobos that support 4 pci express vid cards to come out
<Geist|Patrick> O_o
<Geist|Patrick> i guess that wont be happen
<TestMAD> 4 7800 ultra gt's (when relesed) would so rock
<Geist|Patrick> even pci express has not enough bandwidht for that
<TestMAD> well..ppl are workign on it
<TestMAD> it would be awesoem to see
<Geist|Patrick> well, there are ppl working on better spacegliders 
<Geist|Patrick> too
<Geist|Patrick> ;) ;)
<Geist|Patrick> americans should be feel mad, living under the pressure of a semidictator like bush ;)
<TestMAD> y a semidictator?
<TestMAD> next election will be the first to have a female canidate
<TestMAD> and the democrats are going to do it
<Geist|Patrick> btw. usa has a deep democratic crisies... their senat is powerless, their "highcomander" has to many rights, the lobbys have to much influenz coze they buy their president and the conentration camp guantanamo
<TestMAD> 2008 will be the year that hillary clinton runs for pres.
<Geist|Patrick> i hope so... but then in germany we will have conservative powers
<TestMAD> Geist|Patrick: do you live in america?
<Geist|Patrick> a female chancler is named for this year elections
<Geist|Patrick> no germany
<TestMAD> then you prolly get yer info on the us from the liberal media..
<aseigo> lol
<TestMAD> i wasnt commenting on germany's media..but the us media
<Geist|Patrick> ya.. i think so
<TestMAD> so dont take it the wrong way
<aseigo> TestMAD: you really think the US media is liberal?
<TestMAD> yes
* aseigo blinks
<aseigo> interesting definition of "liberal"
<TestMAD> it is tho
<aseigo> perhaps for the US it is .. but it's hardly liberal
<Geist|Patrick> i think it was a ironic 
<Geist|Patrick> he tried to say, that america isn't as free as it supposed to be
<TestMAD> the only newspaper worth reading anymore that is truly objectional is the wallstreet journal..and for tv..forget about it
<Geist|Patrick> all i heared there is only one place left in usa thats worth to live. alasca ;)
<aseigo> yes, i agree, american t.v. news is crap
<TestMAD> at least in the us..i dont watch tv from other countries or read their publications...so i cant say for them
<aseigo> esp Fox, which is ultracon
<Geist|Patrick> they are much more influenced by canada
<aseigo> the rest are simply ... conservative
<TestMAD> fox..conservative??
<TestMAD> yer crazy
<aseigo> TestMAD: fox news, yes.
<TestMAD> fox i wouldnt call liberal or coservative..
<aseigo> TestMAD: the one where virtually every anchor, reporter and teleprompt reader is a known conservative
<TestMAD> alot of stuff they do pisses off both sides
<aseigo> one's liberalism or conservatism isn't measured by who you piss off
<Geist|Patrick> i dont know the us media that good...
<TestMAD> i just think that the democrats are in trouble..and are going to run hillary for pres..
<Geist|Patrick> but if i read that usa tries to forbid the darwin's evolution theory i dont think that ur country is well educated
<TestMAD> and the republicans to gain more favor will run rice..she's female and black.
<TestMAD> i think its all stupid..
<aseigo> Geist|Patrick: areas of the US only
<aseigo> TestMAD: i'll be impressed if they run even one female candidate. two would be pretty amazing
<Geist|Patrick> bible belt spreads
<TestMAD> umm..the country isnt trying to forbid evolution theory
<Geist|Patrick> it does X-D
<TestMAD> its the holy rollers that are trying to do it
<Geist|Patrick> its like following: there are rich fundamilistic christians that built a new school
<TestMAD> i beleive that both should be taught but in an objectional way..
<Geist|Patrick> in exchange they have the right to influence the content of school
<TestMAD> just say that some ppl thinks this way..and others think that way..and thats all
<Geist|Patrick> and these say, that the inteligent design *loooooo* should be thought
<equex> Aapzak: dang i think i fixed the problem
<TestMAD> well.thats also a private school..not a federal schoolt
* aseigo thinks teaching religious ideas in a classroom is objectional, yes =)
<Geist|Patrick> as well as darwin and the newer theories
<equex> just set it to not use the internal agpart
<TestMAD> theres a difference
<Aapzak> equex: how?
<equex> now i get like 1000-2000 fps with glgears
<aseigo> equex: that's more like it =)
<Geist|Patrick> well.. thats supposed to be teached in science lessons
<aseigo> equex: per 5s, or per s?
<pax> The US is walking Iran path. If anyone know/remember how Iran was and is now after extremists took over.
<equex> in xorg.conf , set useInternalAGPart = "no"
<Geist|Patrick> all i know about that out of the satiric articles about americas schoolsystes ;) ;)
<equex> or something like that
<TestMAD> i think that removing certain words from the pledge of aliegance was stoopid..and banning prayer from school was dumb.
<Geist|Patrick> pax: ja... sharia vs. biblecode
<TestMAD> everyone is too worried about being PC today
<nikkia> equex: 1000 fps is still a terribley low number unless its a laptop :)
<I_Eat_Plastic> Does anyone know where I can find a tutorial on how to update the nvidia drivers for kubuntu? :O
<nikkia> equex: here's mine:
<nikkia> nikki@nikki:~$ glxgears
<nikkia> 23774 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4754.800 FPS
<Geist|Patrick> in the ubuntuforums are good tutorials
<I_Eat_Plastic> Geist|Patrick Thank you
<TestMAD> wow. that isnt full window is it nikkia?
<nikkia> testmad, the default window
<Geist|Patrick> how can i output the fps if i test glgears
<TestMAD> oh..i dont even get that good in default window..
<nikkia> testmad, comparing anything but the default window makes no sense
<TestMAD> i get 3500+-
<Geist|Patrick> how do u get the fps info?
<nikkia> Geist|Patrick: it prints it to the terminal that started it, after 5 seconds
<equex> nikkia: is it bad for a Radeon9200 ?
<TestMAD> nikkia..give me tips for getting my nvidia up to speed
<equex> the 9200 is getting old
<nikkia> equex: off the top of my head, not bad, but not great, istr getting around 1700-2000 on my 9200 when everything was configured right
<_cj> heya
<Geist|Patrick> 31721 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6344.200 FPS
<Geist|Patrick> thats ok?
<nikkia> Geist|Patrick: yeah, thats ok
<_cj> having trouble accessing my memory card
<TestMAD> ewhoa..
<TestMAD> how are yall getting FPS like that?
<nikkia> testmad, properly configured drivers :P
<Geist|Patrick> i just reconfigured xserver
<Geist|Patrick> and now the 3d acceleartion worx with my ati
<TestMAD> point me in the right direction nikkia..pls
<nikkia> testmad, one step is to make sure you're using nvidia's AGPgart, not the lousy ones in the kernel :)
<TestMAD> even for a pci express card?
<nikkia> testmad, no idea how PCI Express appear, but i imagine there is something similar to the AGPgart
<Geist|Patrick> fgl_glxgears
<Geist|Patrick> about 800FPS
<TestMAD> hmm
<Geist|Patrick> 1000
<TestMAD> ill have to read on it..cus i got renderaccel on
<TestMAD> and removed dri
<Geist|Patrick> then u cant have 3d accell
<TestMAD> there was no ogl to remove from xorg
<stef> Hello ubuntus!!!
<stef> anybody out there?
<TestMAD> nikkia..paste yer nvidia config from xorg for me pls.
<nikkia> testmad, not right now, i'm going to bed
<TestMAD> k..nite then
<Geist|Patrick> gn8 nikkia
<TestMAD> c u tomorrow
<Aapzak> bye bye
<TestMAD> im gonna have to play around with my nvidia..
<TestMAD> it would still be nice to have sli
<Aapzak> I have 600 fps, std window
<Aapzak> ati mob radeon 7200
<Aapzak> no fglrx for me, too old
<Geist|Patrick> u mean the driver is too old?
<Aapzak> my card is too old
<Aapzak> pre r200
<Geist|Patrick> ok
<aseigo> my laptop does around 200fps with the default window size glxgears
<aseigo> but the 3D support is pretty flaky on it =/
<Geist|Patrick> ^^ :)
<Geist|Patrick> ok
<Aapzak> I don't care for 3d support on this laptop with Kubuntu, as long as 2d is ok
<Geist|Patrick> ya.. and now we have cards that are not mobile anymore
<Geist|Patrick> nice progress O_O
<aseigo> Riddell: ah .. one other thing about systemsettings ... diverging further and further from stock kde; how good is that?
<Aapzak> guys, I'm leaving too, still have to configure this damn wificard in Windows :)
<Geist|Patrick> gn8 Aapzak
<Aapzak> tnx, u2
<Zactivix> having trouble accessing my memory card, can anyone help?
<Zactivix> for some reason its not detecting it
<Zactivix> altho it worked fine on my last reboot :(
<stef> is someone here how knows something about isp-buisiness? I need some information about the connection to the outside world!
<stef> I meant techical information...
<stef> all tired?
<Zactivix> :\
<Geist|Patrick> how can i store the kmixer settings?
<aseigo> Geist|Patrick: they store themselves
<stef> @zactivix whats going on by you?
<Geist|Patrick> they dont
<stef> :?
<Zactivix> having trouble accessing my memory card, steg
<Zactivix> stef
<Zactivix> for my digicam
<Zactivix> :*(
<Geist|Patrick> :(
<Zactivix> I checked top to c if it was running in the bg
<Zactivix> and thats why it wasn't detecting
<Zactivix> but um
<Zactivix> nope.
<stef> yes I see. I had atry to install an old (5y) scanner and wasnt successful
<Sgep> How is security handeled in universe?
<stef> paranoia??
<crimsun> best effort
<molmol> Peace all. 3.4.2? I'm still on 3.4.0, from the installation CD. Wanted to ask for your experience: is upgrading KDE dangerous (eg, unstable)? Will it lose my configs?
<crimsun> molmol: it's quite safe.
<molmol> cirmsun: "quite"? ;o) Your experience? Lost any configs? Bugs fixed? What?
<crimsun> molmol: bugs fixed. 3.4.2 works fine here.
<crimsun> evening, james.
<dutch> crimsun: hello tonight..what's up  ?
<crimsun> dutch: not much, just doing MOTU work
<crimsun> whipping the next vlc into shape for Breezy
<dutch> mobile technicial unit ?
<dutch> old Navy term :)
<crimsun> (master of the universe)
<dutch> now, that sounds impressive..wish I had thought of it :)
<crimsun> hehe, it has a flair to it
<crimsun> we take care of your universe and multiverse packages
<dutch> that's good....I think I have to use a  couple of the universe and mutliverse packages for my ham radio stuff...
<crimsun> cool
* TestMAD wants to kick nvidia in the butt.
<_frank> crimsun: are the universe package version frozen for breezy now?
<crimsun> _frank: no
<TestMAD> they need to hurry up with the sli support
<crimsun> hence why I'm still doing MOTU work ;)
<_frank> crimsun: how much time for testing breezy is there with the final version?
<crimsun> _frank: hopefully at least 1 1/2 months
<Geist|Patrick> weired
<Geist|Patrick> i dont can reactivate soundoutput of all my 5 speakers
<Geist|Patrick> thats weired
<Geist|Patrick> out of the box it worked fine
<Geist|Patrick> however... gn8 for now
<Geist|Patrick> :)
<hon> I cannot cancel printer jobs unless I use root/sudo. how can I enable other users to do so?
<pax> hon: have the user in lpadmin?
<hon> I just added the user in lpadmin,
<ICXCNIKA> Hello.
<hon> but does it update immediately?
<hon> there was a 300secs refresh rate somewhere in a /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<pax> should, you can always logout/in and try again
<hon> it still asks for password on localhost
<hon> ok let's logout/login
<ICXCNIKA> Gosh. Kubuntu has to come in from the Isle of Man. That's going to take awhile to get here.
<GPSWillie> I tried to start X windows
<GPSWillie> no screens available
<GPSWillie> I typed startx
<GPSWillie> and got angry error messages
<pax> was it working before, did you change somethin in your xorg.conf?
<GPSWillie> no
<GPSWillie> it has not worked so far
<pax> ok, your card is supported?
<GPSWillie> I believe so
<pax> xserver is installed?
<GPSWillie> the whole desktop is installed
<GPSWillie> there are two vid controllers
<GPSWillie> I don't know which one it's using
<pax> lspci
<GPSWillie> ok, it shows both, but doesn't say which one it's trying to use
<GPSWillie> one card is S3 ViRGE and the other is SIS
<pax> check xorg.conf it should tell you the BusID of the one in use
<GPSWillie> at the risk of sounding completely retarded, where is that file and how do I check it?
<pax>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GPSWillie> permission denied
<pax> use sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pax> don't worry about what you sound like, I ask questions my self on a daily basis and seek help when I can't manage
<pax> I didn't ask you if this is a nVidia or ATI chip?
<GPSWillie> nVidia
<GPSWillie> it's using SiS
<pax> yeah, start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<pax> install the proper driver first and see what happens
<GPSWillie> how can I use Synaptic when I've never gotten a GUI?
<QMario>  Is there a "Package Manager" for SUSE?
<jsubl2> QMario: try #suse
<pax> GPSWillie: oh you so you are on the box without X. here: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<aseigo> QMario: yast
<pax> GPSWillie: then, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<pax> GPSWillie: last step, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<GPSWillie> can't find nvidid-settings
<GPSWillie> or rather, the package has no installation candidate
<pax> GPSWillie sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list <-- take the (#) out of the universe and multiverse 
<pax> !find nvidia-settings
<ubotu> nvidia-settings: (Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 491 kB, Installed size: 1008 kB
<pax> GPSWillie: check spelling too
<GPSWillie> there is no "multiverse"
<pax> forget it then, can be addressed later. if you installed nvidia-glx, move to sudo nvidia-glx-config enable 
<GPSWillie> it didn't seem to do anything
<GPSWillie> just gave me another prompt
<pax> GPSWillie: what error you get when you startx
<pax> and no it's not supposed to do anything other than activate the driver
<GPSWillie> fatal server error: no screens found
<pax> ouch
<pax> that's all?
<GPSWillie> SIS: no matching device found
<equex> where is a good place to add startup commands in kde ?
<pax> .kde/Autostart/
<Zactivix> having trouble accessing my memory card, can anyone help?
<equex> pax: so i can just put a .sh file there ?
<pax> sure, and chmod it to execute at start up
<equex> well thanks :)
<bjv> ERROR!!! libXft2 is not installed or could not be found
<bjv> &
<bjv> apt-get install libxft2
<bjv> Reading Package Lists... Done
<bjv> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<bjv> libxft2 is already the newest version.
<bjv> :(((
<pax> bjv: what are you trying to do?
<bjv> oh, compile wm. i realized i should probably bug the #windowmaker people first though.
<bjv> they seem to be not there though.
<bjv> googles not much help either.
<pax> !find libxft2-dev
<bjv> !
<ubotu> bjv: Are you smoking crack?
<bjv> duh...
<bjv> i must be
<pax> try installing libxft-dev and see what gives
<pax> !find libxft-dev
<ubotu> libxft-dev: (FreeType-based font drawing library for X (development files)), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 2.1.2-6ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 57 kB, Installed size: 220 kB
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libxft2-dev' returned no results.
<bjv> its libxft-dev
<bjv> no '2', like pax said. :P
<bjv> nm, i missed your first line.
<bjv> jesus christ i am on crack. :((
<supernix> Hi
<equex> one more thing. i have a problem with my dvdrom. it used to work properly, now suddenly it cant read any DVD roms, though it CAN read normal CD's. It detects that i insert a DVD too, though i get "Malformed URL" from Konquerer if i try to access it. any idea ?
<Zactivix> what's a good FTP client for Kubuntu?
<pax> apt-cache search ftp | grep KDE
<Zactivix> pax
<Zactivix> type in that whole line in command?
<pax> hehe
<supernix> LOL I was curious about the same thing Zactivix 
<Zactivix> sry I'm Linux newb
<supernix> I tried Gftp but it as best I can tell does not dynamically alter the uploads for ASCII and binary
<pax> for ftp I simply use konqueror zac
<bjv> i was about to say, im a newb and find konqueror and wget good enough..
<pax> try kbear, if you can get it not to crash on you
<Zactivix> pax...
<Zactivix> I fucking hate konq
<Zactivix> it crashes 1000000x
<aseigo> ftp. how last century. =)
<Zactivix> in one session
* aseigo rolls his eys
<supernix> my experience has been that knoqueror always times out with anything but local disk transfers
* aseigo uses konq all the time for remote transfers.. 
<aseigo> hell, i transfer things between two remote systems via konq on a regular basis =)
<bjv> most crashes i see are because of my cheap, modified, substandard hardware.
<bjv> :\
<bjv> konq is stable though. :)
<Zactivix> aseigo - sorry, man. Just telling you the issues I have :|
<Zactivix> I wouldn't make it up
<Zactivix> and I'm sure its something I'm fucking up
<aseigo> Zactivix: when does it crash?
<Zactivix> but I have friends that have similar issues
<Zactivix> @ random.
<Zactivix> at random.
<Zactivix> opening new tabs
<Zactivix> clicking a link
<Zactivix> loading a page
<aseigo> in the version that comes w/kubuntu?
<equex> one more thing (only slightly kde related this time). i have a problem with my dvdrom. it used to work properly, now suddenly it cant read any DVD roms, though it CAN read normal CD's. It detects that i insert a DVD too, though i get "Malformed URL" from Konquerer if i try to access it. any idea ?
<equex> oops i was gonna try that in #ubuntu
<Zactivix> ciao
<necrogami> .
<supernix> does konqueror automatically adjust the ftp based on the content as in binary data is automatically uploaded as binary
<supernix> ?
<samuel> hey every one
<samuel>  i need some help
<samuel> how can i re edit fstab as a root.
<samuel> i want to mount vfat and a nfts HD
<samuel> hello
<TestMAD> is there a linux equivalent to pcanywhere?
<samuel> helppp.
<samuel> how about vnfree
<samuel> help___________
<samuel> any body
<samuel> yeees nobody help here.
<pax> TestMAD: you can use pcanywhere with wine, or check out UltraVNC
<TestMAD> thnx pax.
<samuel> why do you want to use pcanywhere?
<samuel> if there is any other cool server.
<TestMAD> just curious..i got a friend interested in using linux.. but he's going to lose a leg due to diabetes soon..and he's wanting to control his desktop pc from a crappy little laptop
<samuel> any bosy can help
<samuel> to edit fstab as root
<arbir> is back with KDE yahooooooo!
<arbir> has opend kde after 2 yrs
<pax> samuel: this a script by seveas, try it: http://ninux.net/files/fstab
<necrogami> http://www.tightvnc.com
<necrogami> Great VNC works on windows and linux
<sproingie> pax: that's the sort of really nifty script that should be included with a linux distro as a pointy-clicky wizard
<pax> sproingie: what can I say, the guy is great indeed.
<sproingie> pax: he rescued my dpkg list ... he's a god among men
<sproingie> ubuntu's still irksome for some tasks that windows does seamlessly for me
<_michael> how can I view my startup log
<_michael> or is there even one?
<sproingie> when i insert a blank cd, i get an icon, and nothing else.  right-clicking it gives me no option like "burn cd"
<sproingie> even after installing k3b
<bwb> sproingie: i think devel versions already have some of those features
<sproingie> _michael: dmesg
<sproingie> bwb: i understand kde now has a popup when removable media is inserted.  just like windows
* sproingie sighs
<sproingie> an unobtrusive desktop notification area would have been nice
<molmol> TestMAD: VNC and the like are relatively slow, of course. Use "fish:" with Konqui!
<bwb> sproingie: yeah I actually agree...
<bwb> molmol: fish is awsomeness
<bwb> sproingie: just give things time..... desktop linux is only starting to research maturity imo
<bwb> and by that I mean it is already quite useful (and has been for years), but some finer details still need polishing
<StR> hi all
<aseigo> sproingie: well, unless we can guarantee the user has a systrem tray applet running and visible .....
<aseigo> sproingie: and passive popups won't cut it
<aseigo> sproingie: so for now it's the best we could do. we'll be fixing that with kde4, however, by providing such a guaranteed location on the desktop
<sproingie> how's this guaranteed location thing work?
* sproingie has always wondered why desktops themselves are so featureless, when it'd be nice to have some areas of the desktop have different functions
<sproingie> like a "sticky area" where all the icons you drag stay, no matter what desktop you flip to
<sproingie> 'course right now they all stay all the time
<sproingie> which itself is kind of maddening
<aseigo> sproingie: heh. yeah, we're fixing all that with plasma
<sproingie> but my personal favorite idea of a "special area" would be a shared area.  whatever you drag into that area is shared with everyone else in your "group"
<sproingie> you define your group via some app like a buddy list
<bwb> that would be pretty sleak
<sproingie> i guess it would require being able to access the desktop tho
<aseigo> sproingie: have you been reading #plasma? ;)
<_frank> I had to resort to gnome-system-tools to setup my wireless network properly because the kcontrol modules would not make the settings premanent. Anyone else had this problem?
<sproingie> and most people, me included, have the desktop pretty much covered up by app windows
<sproingie> aseigo: i know virtually nothing about plasma other than that it's some next-gen kde thingamajiggie
<aseigo> sproingie: the desktop covered by windows is solvable.
<sproingie> actually, i can sort of sum up what i want in a desktop environment: groove.  something just like groove.  but built-in to everything.
<sproingie> a desktop that had just 80% of groove's feature set would just annihilate every other desktop out there
* Dhraakellian generally likes his desktop to be fairly empty of icons and such
<Dhraakellian> when all the app windows are minimized, the only things visible other than the wallpaper are the panel-ish things
<sproingie> me too.  they have a tendency to creep in, since i use the desktop for "temporarily" placing some things
<sproingie> of course temporary has this way of becoming permanent
<Dhraakellian> heh
<Dhraakellian> that's what ~/incoming gets used for here
<sproingie> i have an incoming as well
<Dhraakellian> for downloaded stuff, that is
<sproingie> it's ~/Desktop/incoming
<Dhraakellian> heh
<sproingie> i have a ~/dl for that, and a link to it on my desktop
<sproingie> that's actually a link i keep deliberateluy
* Dhraakellian just keeps a file manager open all the time and stickied to all virtual desktops
<sproingie> i haven't figured out how to bind the file manager to a key
<sproingie> so that it opens the same window when i hit that key
<Dhraakellian> instead of launching another?
<sproingie> right
<_michael> alright, I got all the errors put onto one html file. Can anybody tell me what's wrong? http://www.geocities.com/mtecknology/errors.html
<_michael> im still new to linux, but I know enough to know that those are errors should not be there?
<jpowers> looks like drive errors
<jpowers> scratched CD, maybe?
<_michael> they weren't there when I installed
<jpowers> is hdc a cd drive?
<_michael> no
<_michael> its an HD
<jpowers> ah
<_michael> is there and equivilant to m$ scandisk?
<_michael> o yea, i'm using kubuntu
<jpowers> http://www.unixguide.net/linux/faq/09.20.shtml
<Dhraakellian> _michael, btw, there various pastebins out there into which you can copy and paste
<Dhraakellian> rafb.net/paste/ being one of them
<_michael> ok, ty
<_michael> i try to use em, but I always forget what they are
<Dhraakellian> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<jpowers> _michael: what fs are you using?
<jpowers> _michael: e2fsck should be able to scan ext2/ext3 partitions
<jpowers> oh, that's just fs stuff, that looks more like hardware issues
<_michael> i know it's either reiserfs or ext3, i can't remember which I used on this one
<jpowers> I'd back up any important data that you have on the drive
<jpowers> if you don't do that already
<_michael> yea, I backup every 3 days
<jpowers> ok
<jpowers> did you look at that link I posted?
<_michael> yea
<_michael> i checked the hard drive cable and it wasn't loose at all, but power failure could be the cause
<_michael> make sense
<jpowers> possibly
<_michael> what command do I use for the /etc/fstab to view partition info?
<jpowers> I started getting stuff like that in my logs before my last HD died
<jpowers> _michael: I like qtparted
<_michael> my HD is only 1 yr old
<jpowers> mine was only 6 months
<jpowers> :\
<_michael> wow, I'm used to them lasting a couple years
<_michael> i have some users on this puter though that seem to think shutting down mean holding the power switch
<jpowers> gah
<jpowers> terrible
<_michael> yea, almoast makes me cry
<_michael> :P
<_michael> got an example of how to use e2fsck
<_ray_> anybody know when the new americas army comes out?
* _ray_ Kovecses
<jpowers> _michael: no
<ICXCNIKA> Do you have to have the Ubuntu CD to load Kubuntu?
<_michael> not now
<_michael> i can get it tommorow
<_michael> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<_michael> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<_michael> do I need to worry bad?
<_michael> or should I just close everything and let it run?
<qbit> hrmmumphhh! I upgrqaded from KDE 3.4.0 to 3.4.2 last night and just had to press the reset button to reboot to get the system back
<jpowers> I would probably run it from a rescue disk instead.
<jpowers> I run it scheduled on boot before mounting, I think.
<qbit> was reading a pdf in kpdf and konqueror and it filled up the swap and just ran away....
<_michael> how do I do that/
<_michael> ?*
* qbit just loves the umpteen bugs fixed while we get new ones....
<Kovecses> i had no problems with 3.4.2
<Kovecses> works better than ever
<_michael> k, ty for all the help
<_michael> 342 cam with some nice bug fixes :)
<Kovecses> does kubuntu come with kpdf?
<pax> !find kpdf
<ubotu> kpdf: (PDF viewer for KDE), section graphics, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 597 kB, Installed size: 1796 kB
<pax> indeed.
<Kovecses> thanks pax
<ray_> this might sound dumb but how do i change the kde menu icon?
<nmorse> You have to physically replace it in the icons directory AFAIK
<nmorse> It used to be labeled go
<Dhraakellian> ray_, you could change the icon set in kcontrol > Appearance & Themes > Icons
<ray_> Dhraakellian: ok.....i will try that
<Dhraakellian> ray_, that changes your entire icon set though
<ray_> Dhraakellian: well thats ok.......i only have one choice
<ray_> Dhraakellian: i have to download more
<Dhraakellian> if you just want to change the kmenu icon, you'd have to do what nmorse said
<Dhraakellian> ray_, kde-look.org is a great place to look
<Dhraakellian> I also wouldn't be suprised if there weren't a few that could be installed via apt
<ray_> nmorse: ok.....AFAIK....what file?
<ray_> nmorse: no folder of that name
<nmorse> It's in /usr/share/icons/default.kde somewhere
<nmorse> I'm looking for the exact icon
<nmorse> kmenu.png
<nmorse> I knew they renamed it.
<ray_> usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/common/kmenu.png 
<ray_> nope aint the one
<ray_> well im off to bed
<loren> what's happening to Ubuntu?
<weirdcreep> can someon help me setup up my webcam
<loren> i've never done it sorry, there might be someone that has though
<zorba64> loren, why, what is happening?
<loren> zorba64: on the site www.ubuntu.org and on LQ Radio it said Ubuntu was undergoing changes
<loren> zorba64: according to my understanding of what i was hearing and seeing a site on ubuntu.org i've never seen before
<zorba64> loren, try here http://www.ubuntulinux.org for the "linux" ubuntu
<ray_> did anyone get vcdimager to work?
<ray_> Devices
<ray_> -----------------------
<ray_> HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B A103 (/dev/hda, ) at /media/cdrom0 [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-RAM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD+R; DVD+RW]  [DVD-ROM; DVD-R Sequential; DVD-RAM; DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite; DVD-RW Sequential; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R Double Layer; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW]  [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R] 
<ray_> K3bVcdXml:
<ray_> -----------------------
<ray_> <?xml version="1.0"?>
<ray_> oops sorry
<pc19> im new to kubuntu. how do i access root? how do i put root password?
<pc19> hello?
<JeffAMcGee> ubuntu does not have a root user. Instead, you use sudo to run commands with root privileges.
* aseigo notes that it does have a root use, it just doesn't have a password
<JeffAMcGee> there's more information about sudo at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<_jon> does anyone know how to increase the power of your wifi adapter past that of the limitations placed by the fcc?
<pax> !find kxdocker
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'kxdocker' returned no results.
<pax> slow!
<_jon> so i guess not??
<ray_> anybody know how i can install the koffice filters?
<pc19> hwo do i aptget java
<ray_> pc19: you cant now
<pc19> why not??
<ray_> pc19: they took it out of backports
<pc19> will it be back?
<weirdcreep> how do i get svn
<ray_> pc19: sun wants you to read the disclaimer so you have to get it from them
<pc19> i got them in targz
<pc19> i dont know how to install
<ray_> but you can install java-package do a fakeroot java-pakage (name of java file) then it will create a deb file
<ray_> u get that?
<ray_> tar?
<ray_> no they come in .bin format
<pc19> i saw the bin file already\
<ray_> did you apt-get java-package
<pc19> no
<pc19> just download it from the website\
<ray_> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<pc19> what do i do?
<ray_> apt it
<pc19> but u said it s not available
<ray_> java isnt you need java-package to install java
<ray_> do you know how to install a .deb file?
<pc19> no
<pc19> so can u do step by step
<pc19> im sorry im a noob
<ray_> yeah...do you have the java.bin file
<weirdcreep> its ok pc19 
<pc19> yeah
<ray_> ok
<ray_> do you have multiverse in your apt list?
<pc19> how do i know
<ray_> ok then you dont
<ray_> open konsole
<pc19> ok
<ray_> do a    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ICXCNIKA> Gosh I wish the company that supports Kubuntu wasn't all the way out in the Isle of Man
<pc19> and?
<ray_> add these lines at the bottom
<ray_> #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<ray_> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<ray_> but take out the #
<ray_> u do it?
<pc19> yes done
<ray_> ok and now add
<ray_> #deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<ray_> #deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<ray_> without the #
<ray_> just copy and paste bro
<ray_> u got that in there?
<pc19> yes done
<ray_> ok
<ray_> now hit Ctrl X
<ray_> save it
<pc19> now?
<ray_> sudo apt-get update
<pc19> cool
<ray_> now sudo apt-get install java-package
<pc19> wow youre the greatest
<ray_> ok now
<ray_> you have to do a
<pc19> what
<ray_> fakeroot java-package THENAMEOFYOURJAVA.BIN file
<ray_> like the name of the file you downloaded
<ray_> does this make any sense
<pc19> c19@up2zion:~$ fakeroot java-package jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<pc19> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: java-package: command not found
<ray_> just type in java-package see what happens
<ray_> ohh im stupid
<ray_> its
<ray_> fakeroot make-jpkg THENAMEOFYOURJAVA.BIN file
<ray_> sorry man
<ray_> im drunk
<ray_> u still there
<ray_> ?
<ray_> ubotu: whats up?
<ubotu> ray_: Are you smoking crack?
<ray_> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, ray_?
<ray_> ubotu: do you want to fight?
<ubotu> ray_: Are you smoking crack?
<ray_> ubotu: kde
<ray_> ubotu: koffice
<ubotu> ray_: I give up, what is it?
<ray_> ubotu: 686
<ubotu> ray_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ray_> ubotu: bot
<ubotu> Indeed, that is what I am.
<ray_> ubotu: your cool
<ubotu> ray_: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<ray_> ubotu: repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ray_> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> ray_: pas de quoi
<ray_> !find snes9express
<ubotu> snes9express: (GTK+ front-end for snes9x), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.42-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 393 kB, Installed size: 820 kB
<ray_> !find znes
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'znes' returned no results.
<ray_> !find zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: (Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.360-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 457 kB, Installed size: 2752 kB
<ray_> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> ray_: no worries
<pc19> sorry ifall asleep
<hussam> I might change monitors sometime this summer. how do I reconfigure X.conf for the new monitor? ( current one is detected correctly )
<hussam> or is reconfigured automatically on reboot ?
<hussam> I'll ask in #ubuntu
<federicol> Ciao a tutti
<McScruff> lo
<McScruff> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<McScruff> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<McScruff> See `config.log' for more details.
<McScruff> does anyone know how to fix this
<hussam> Anybody knows how to automatically reconfigure xorg.conf if I get a new monitor?
<luminerd> is there an ubuntu that comes with kde and gnome, maybe even others?
<pax> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<pax> wrong window
<insanekane> Riddell: does media:/ work for you in Breezy ?
<nikkia_test> ignore me, just testing something :)
<mcscruff> .
<jpatrick> hey
<jpatrick> how do I delete a file via the command line?
<fromoze> rm nameofthefile
<jpatrick> :)
<granbar> Hey there. I've got a problem when booting the Live CD. It says that something respawns too fast. Does anybody know why?
<ztonzy> granbar: no but I get same issue...tried to reburn my cd-rw 3 times, no luck
<granbar> ztonzy: Did it seems like X failed to start in your case as well?
<ztonzy> it never started either
<ztonzy> I have given up on that live cd
<granbar> ztonzy: Is it just that particular Live CD, or all Live CDs from Kubuntu there are problems with?
<ma3x> what is the best linux distribution?
<granbar> www.linux.org
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol what sort of question is that?
<P3L|C4N0> ma3x,  GNU/Linux is GNU/Linux, the selection of a distribution is a personal selection
<ma3x> I meant what is your personal choice, debian, suse, slackware, ubuntu.. ?
<_JakubS> ... mandrake, ark, yoper, ...
<P3L|C4N0> xD
<pax> ma3x: http://distrowatch.com <-- Ubuntu numero uno
<P3L|C4N0> obvious Ubuntu!!!
<Chameleon22> i use Logitech Elite keyboard with all them funky buttons for controlling audio, and chat, and blah blah blah ... are there any apps I could use to map those keys to the system like hotkeys or something ....?
<pax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaKeys
<mcscruff> can anyone help me compile amarok
<pax> I have a multimedia keyboard I use the multimedia buttons by having the kde 
<pax> keyboard tool running in the background. To set this up open the control 
<pax> center and go to the regional and Accessibilty menu then to Keyboard layout. 
<pax> Enter the country that you come from and the model of your keyboard. (you may 
<pax> have to guess the model or use a differant model) apply this then see if you 
<pax> can set any of the multimedia buttons in any of the standard shortcut 
<pax> dialogs. 
<pax> ugh
<jpatrick> mcscruff: get it via apt
<jpatrick> it's in universe :-/
<mcscruff> beta :)
<jpatrick> :P
<mcscruff> i needed to install xine framework
<granbar> Hey
<jpatrick> hi
<granbar> is there a kubuntu net-install cd?
<thoreauputic> mcscruff: actually amarok can also use the gstreamer engine
<jpatrick> no
<granbar> okay
<jpatrick> it's only one CD
<granbar> The live cd?
<jpatrick> yes
<granbar> Okay
<granbar> It gives me a hard time, but I'll keep trying
<jpatrick> :)
<granbar> I got a "respawning too fast" error on one of my computers
* jpatrick can't decide what icon theme to use :-/
<granbar> the other one just didn't want to boot from it
<jpatrick> did you burn as image?
<granbar> sure
<jpatrick> :-/
<granbar> It boots on two of my computers
<granbar> but not the third :)
<jpatrick> they using the same processor?
<granbar> Nah
<paines> hi
<granbar> I just tested if the third computer boots debian cd, and it does.
<granbar> hi, paines
<mcscruff> hi
<martinjh99> What is the companion developer package for ImageMagick??
<McScruff> help, my pc just shutdown because it hit the critical temperature, where can i chang this
<McScruff> *change
<paines> int the bios ?!?!
<McScruff> no
<McScruff> this is software :)
<McScruff> kubunto horay hit critical tempereature shutting down
<paines> are you using ksensors ?
<McScruff> nope
<paines> hmm
<McScruff> miht be a new kde feature
<paines> nrezzy any usable atm ? 
<paines> b
<paines> or better not ?
<thoreauputic> paines: X is still broken
<paines> thoreauputic, :-(
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> anyone seen the 'apple mighty mouse' yet ?
<McScruff> where can i find the ACPI stuff?
<thoreauputic> nikkia: heh - does it have more than one button ?
<Chameleon22> are there any utilities to show me keycode for my keyboard when i press them ?
<nikkia> thoreauputic: it has no buttons
<nikkia> thoreauputic: just a 4-position touch sensor
<thoreauputic> nikkia: ah! interesting
<nikkia> oh, and side touch sensors, so you can 'squeeze' it
<thoreauputic> sounds cool ...
<kozz> Chameleon22: xev
<McScruff> how can i install uudeview.h?
<jpatrick> what's that?
<jpatrick> apart from a header file
<McScruff> no idea
<McScruff> klibido needs it
<nikkia> its part of uudeview :P
<McScruff> i installed uudeview 
<McScruff> but no.h
<jpatrick> :S odd
<McScruff> checking uudeview.h usability... no
<McScruff> checking uudeview.h presence... no
<McScruff> checking for uudeview.h... no
<McScruff> configure: error: Error: uudeview.h not found!
<AnHu> Today, I tested the actual kubuntu breezy unstable version, but after installing the base system and rebooting, aptitude shows a error message. There are actual kubuntu breezy live cds. I only saw an amd64 version on the server
<McScruff> i cant remember how i installed it before
<jpatrick> try: sudo apt-get remove uudeview
<jpatrick> then install it but abort and install ALL suggested packages
<McScruff> or, maybe i should follow the instructions on klibido page (feeling stupid now)
<jpatrick> :P
<jjesse> quick question: everytime i start up kontact it says another version is running, but i don't see it open how can i kill that version of kontact that is running?
<hussam> jjesse: killall kontact
<hussam> run that in terminal
<jjesse> no process killed
<hussam> then it's not running weird
<AnHu> jjesse: perhaps you can find out what error it's really when you start kontact in terminal
<jjesse> no additonal information from when i start it in the terminal
<jjesse> receive a window "Warning - Kontact"  Kontact already seems to be running on another display on this machine"
<jjesse> nothing shows in the process table eiteher
<AnHu> jjesse: perhaps apt-get remove --purge helps
<jpatrick> is kde-look.org down?
<jpatrick> keeps saying 'Timeout on server'
<jpatrick> :-/
<jpatrick> ...anyone...
<jpatrick> _o/
<laser_tk> yup, it's down
<jpatrick> :( damn
<jpatrick> Crystal Clear has no Firefox icon
<equex> i cannot find the package kdelibs-doc anywhere, and kdevelop depends on it... (for documentation) where do i find it ?
<jpatrick> apt-get install kdelibs-doc ?
<equex> seems there is no packeage by that name,.
<jpatrick> :-/
<jpatrick> kdevelop?
<equex> yes
<jpatrick> try: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<coolblue> backports repo not working:HELP!!
<equex> yeah i can try that.. but kdevelop3 gave me dep problems with other apps later
<jpatrick> have you done apt-get update?
<equex> yes i did that yesterday and it remover kdevelop3 automatically
<equex> so i installed the defauly kdevelop
<jpatrick> the default kdevelop isn't as good
<equex> default*
<equex> might be.. i can give v3 another try,,
<equex> yeah taht did the trick apparently
<equex> it even restored my last kdev3 session properly
<jpatrick> :D
<equex> been using linux for 2 weeks, still a little rough on me hehe
<jpatrick> I've been using it for 2 months
<jpatrick> more or les
<equex> been trying before, first linux i tried was redhat 7.1 i think, but there was too much hassle back then :p
<equex> then i tried knoppix again lately and really liked it
<AnHu> redhat *ugly*
<jpatrick> redhat sucks
<granbar> be nice with redhat
<equex> yeah redhat was the first "linux to the masses" distro
<jpatrick> costs money
<equex> atleast for me, as a windows user, redhat was what you heard about all the time
<equex> what i heard about*
<lscd> Is there any reason that no one is seeding the newest kubuntu dvd for ppc?
<lscd> only ~72% of it's available, making it a bit useless atm :/
<nikkia> oh christ, now xs26 can't even be resolved...
<ray_> does anybody know where i can get the koffice filters?
<PieD> ray_: what filters ?
<PieD> I think Koffice is provided with all the available filters on kubuntu
<ray_> PieD: so it can open and save to word files.....does it come with them?
<gingermark> Hi there. I'm looking to wipe a separate hard drive and format it to fat32. Can anyone recommend an idiot proof program with a nice shiny GUI to do this?
<PieD> ray_: on my computer they were provided with koffice
<ray_> PieD: let me check
<PieD> but only import for word files
<PieD> no export filter available
<ray_> gingermark: konqueror will do that for you
<gingermark> Really?
<gingermark> cool
<gingermark> ok, thanks a lot
<ray_> PieD: yeah i have the filters.......all i had to do was look
<PieD> but remember that currently (on the 1.3 serie) the only really working filters are the filters for KOffice formats
<PieD> on the 1.4, the opendocument filters are not perfect
<PieD> but with each release, they're improving them
<ray_> well.....im gonna stick with openoffice
<PieD> ray_: koffice 2.0 will be far better
<PieD> but it'll be released with KDE 4
<ray_> PieD: really I will try again then...........i heard KDE 4 was gonna be like the all time greatest
<PieD> ray_: before KDE 4, the KDE developers (the same apply for Gnome developers) was limited in their eye-candy work
<PieD> because of the X server and its lack of possibilities
<ray_> PieD: oh really.....xorg has done great things
<PieD> KDE 4 will use Qt4, and Qt4 is abusing of Render
<PieD> ray_: Xorg is new !
<ray_> PieD: i like xorg
<PieD> and some parts of Xorg are horrible currently
<PieD> ray_: I like it too
<buz> is there a chance we'll get working composite in R7 in sept?
<PieD> composite is working
<buz> not really
<buz> crashing is more likely
<PieD> translucent windows aren't
<ray_> how can i get my openoffice to use kde themes?
<PieD> I think some issues are mixed together
<PieD> Render is horrible because most drivers don't accelerate it
<PieD> and its software rendering is slow
<PieD> but composite can work without render
<nmorse> Render is getting hardware acceleration soon
<PieD> nmorse: yes
<PieD> thanks (indirectly) to qt4 ?
<nmorse> I have no idea why.
<PieD> you can notice that EXA, the new X acceleration architecture for the next Xorg, which will allow render acceleration, is developed by Zack
<PieD> Zack Rusin
<nmorse> I just remember the developer post on the mailing list.
<PieD> and he is a TrollTech developer, paid to work on the X server
<PieD> since Qt4 is using render, they want render to be faster than currently
<buz> everybody wants X to be faster
<buz> X is really one of the biggest issues in desktop linux
<PieD> I think it isn't : it was
<PieD> XFree was the problem
<PieD> thanks to Xorg, the X servers are evolving
<PieD> I think that in one year or two, XGl will be ready
<buz> i want xgl so bad
<nmorse> I really just want X.org to make a release on all architectures Debian supports
<gingermark> Ok, shouldn't have run off so fast :-) Can anyone tell me how to partition a disk using Konqueror please?
<nmorse> Isn't it only on PPC and X86 right now?
<wellso> hi ppl
<PieD> gingermark: partition using konqueror ?
<ray_> gingermark: i thought you said erase not partition
<gingermark> Sorry
<gingermark> Yes, erase and then format in fat32
<ray_> ahhh
<buz> install qtparted
<ray_> yup qtparted
<gingermark> Does that have a shiny gui? :-)
<buz> yes
<gingermark> fantastic, thanks guys
<ray_> i heard kde4 was supposed to be really fast
<PieD> ray_: thanks to Qt4, it'll probably be faster
<PieD> and there will be some big "refactoring" in the core of KDE
<PieD> for instance currently, the taskbar are handled by kicker while kdesktop manage the background
<ray_> right
<PieD> in KDE4, kicker + kdesktop + superkaramba will be merged into Plasma
<ray_> ooo nice
<jpatrick> yeah
<PieD> off course, it'll use the new Qt4 painting engine (Arthur)
<jpatrick> http://plasma.kde.org/cms/1033
<PieD> allowing translucency everywhere, rounded everything and so on
<nmorse> PieD: try E17 yet?
<PieD> nmorse: E17 is far from that
<nmorse> It all works on one canvasing engine
<ghost^|patrick> hi
<ghost^|patrick> i have a serious problem with the bootup
<ghost^|patrick> suddenly there appeared a passwort reqiest
<PieD> is E17 using vectorial graphics yet ?
<ghost^|patrick> but no passwort is accepted
<ghost^|patrick> neither any of my user ideas
<ghost^|patrick> i cant do nothing with that system
<ghost^|patrick> any idea whats wrong?
<PieD> when is the password required ?
<PieD> after the kernel is loaded ?
<PieD> after the system services are started ?
<nmorse> I don't know which kind of graphics it uses to render everything actually.
<PieD> nmorse: I can answer you : they're using pixmaps everywhere
<PieD> for instance, their clock
<ghost^|patrick> i dont know...
<ghost^|patrick> its the boot up
<PieD> do you think it's dynamically drawn ? No
<ghost^|patrick> and somethin glike tty1 is requested
<PieD> ghost^|patrick: when exactly ? Without that information, I can't help you
<PieD> is it asked in a graphical way ?
<PieD> is it after the OS selection menu ?
<ghost^|patrick> its not a bios password
<ghost^|patrick> i choose the linux kernel
<ghost^|patrick> then harddiscs are loaded
<ghost^|patrick> then it stucks and asks for agamemenon@root ttby
<ghost^|patrick> tty1
<ghost^|patrick> then i have to press enter 
<PieD> nmorse: for their clock, they have one picture for each needle
<ghost^|patrick> a new line appears:
<ghost^|patrick> 1. user id
<ghost^|patrick> 2. pass
<PieD> agamemenon ? Is that your computer name ?
<ghost^|patrick> ya
<ray_> ghost^|patrick: sounds like a reinstall is in order
<ghost^|patrick> no.5 then :(
<ray_> when i unmount a floppy the damn icon stays on my desktop
<ghost^|patrick> but first i have to figure out, why the dump system freezed suddenly
<ghost^|patrick> and produced this issue now :(
<ray_> ghost^|patrick: did you do anything before this happened
<PieD> last time I saw something like that screen, it was because of a hard drive failure
<ghost^|patrick> i installed ati driver with synaptic and reconfigurated X Server to laod fglrx-driver instead of the ATI Mesa driver
<ghost^|patrick> 3hours it worked
<ghost^|patrick> then i got into the kde's appearence settings and tried to watch OGL screensaver
<Martin> Hi, I have a problem with gamin's gam_server taking over 90% cpu. 
<ghost^|patrick> then the system suddenly freezed
<Martin> been looking for hours. no solutions yet.
<ray_> TestMAD: sup test
<TestMAD> not much
<TestMAD> got a friend that wants to install nix on a really old thinkpad
<TestMAD> like a p233
<TestMAD> with 128 mb ram
<ray_> TestMAD: oh yeah
<ray_> TestMAD: use debian
<TestMAD> i was thinking of a base install of kubuntu with fluxbox
<ray_> TestMAD: or icewm
<ray_> TestMAD: of xfcec
<ray_> TestMAD: *xfce
<TestMAD> but if i do a base install..will it still install konq and konversation?
<ray_> no
<TestMAD> ok.
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:Riddell] : http://www.kubuntu.de/shop/catalog/index.php?cPath=30 | KDE 3.4.2 Packages are out: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl, Espaol #kubuntu-es | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<ray_> u will want to install xchat and rox or something on his pc
<PieD> TestMAD: on such a computer, you should forget Xorg and consider another tinyer X server
<TestMAD> well..he really wants the full kubuntu on there..but i told him that would be kind of a bad idea..
<ray_> yeah thats why I would use debian
<TestMAD> PieD: what would you suggest?
<PieD> TinyX
<TestMAD> will the kubuntu livecd work with an ati all in wonder card out of the box?
<ray_> TestMAD: damn small linux is pretty good
<TestMAD> he used dsl before..he wants somethnig a little more dumbed down
<ray_> TestMAD: no harm in trying that livecd
<TestMAD> well hje's thniking of installing onto a few pc's too..but they're all nvidia and ati machines.
<TestMAD> i know that the livecd doesnt work out the box on nvidia cards..but not sure on ati
<ray_> TestMAD: mine worked and i have ati
<TestMAD> ok..
<ray_> TestMAD: but i had to set up 3d accel
<TestMAD> no need to install drivers or anything?
<PieD> it worked out of the box for nvidia too, but no 3D acceleration
<ray_> if you want 3d
<TestMAD> ok..well..he wont need 3d on them
<TestMAD> umm..i tried the livecd and i got 6800gt and it didnt werk
<TestMAD> i had to drop out to console and install the drivers for it to work
<equex> i seem to have lost the ability to add additional keyboard layouts. only english is available.. how come? i had it set up to switch between two layouts, then it broke when i upgraded kde to 3.4.2 :(
<equex> seems it doesnt understand what keyboard i have,even
<equex> (104 generic)
<ray_> equex: i have 3.4.2 and i still can get multiple...hmmmmm
<equex> how could i make kde redetect my keyboard ?
<equex> maybe i broke it in another way.. its a relatively fresh install and needs lots of config :)
<jjesse> grumble grumble still having problems w/ kontact even did a reboot :(
<Kovecses> how do i get things to start when kde starts?
<paines> hi
<jpatrick> hu
<jpatrick> hi*
<paines> i saw an photo of a guy wearing a kubuntu t-shirt
<paines> any idea wher eto get these ?
<jpatrick> I'd like to know that
<jpatrick> eBay
<paines> only cd's / dvd's
<paines> no shirts
<buz> what does a kubuntu shirt look like
<paines> well, the one i saw was blue and hat the kubuntu logo big on it
<paines> looked very nice
<jjesse> ls
<jjesse> sorry bout that wrong window :)
<paines> oh, it was an ubuntu shirt -> http://jriddell.org/photos/2005-07-12-paul-kubuntu.jpg, but imagine this one in blue with an k in front
<paines> would be damn sexy
<kal|Sleep> hmm
<Skaag> is there a uk.* archive for ubuntu?
<Skaag> (mirror of us.*)
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> it's gb.*
<jpatrick> as in GREAT Britain
<jatos> hi
<jpatrick> hi jatos
<buz> is there a way to put katepart syntax files inside my homedir instead of /usr/share/apps/katepart/syntax
<jatos> anyone know about samba here?
<paines> jatos: a bit
<paines> depends on the question
<jatos> how the f*** do I get it share a directory in such a way 98 can get at it, please excuse the lanquage...
<paines> well, this is fpr evry windows version the same, iirc
<paines> for
<jpatrick> samba
<buz> jatos: as opposed to what?
<Skaag> is there a graphical tool for sharing folders via samba?
<buz> google for samba encrypted password springs to mind
<buz> Skaag: i think there might be in kcontrol
<buz> else there's always SWAT
<buz> samba web admintool
<Skaag> cool, will check
<jatos> I have that graphical tool in KDE, ain't getting me very far
<jatos> also buz, if this of any help I set my system to share level access
<buz> mhh i always did it more trial and error than anything else
<jatos> allow root and jamie users access to the share \home\jamie
<buz> usually it would eventuall use
<buz> work
<jatos> yeah I tryed everything Ican and no success
<qbit> also you might need the same user account and password combo and on the linux samba box there should be a utility called smbpasswd that will add the *nix user account to samba
<qbit> I've only used samba on freebsd and configured it manually by editing smb.conf
<jatos> kk
<jatos> kk
<qbit> in inetd.conf you can put a line in for swat - on linux I don't know if it's in there by default
<buz> well config would be the same of course
<jatos> right if I honest, I don't have a clue with smb.conf
<qbit> but then you can access swat at localhost:901
<buz> its kinda black magic
<qbit> yeah - like I said I've never used it on Linux, only FreeBSD
<buz> there was also a version of XP that stubbornly refused to work with samba at a time
<buz> no swat's not in inetd.conf
<qbit> upgrade to 3.0.14 or newer fixed that
<buz> but it's surely document around the net
<buz> well i don't care anymore these days
<buz> as there are no windows hosts in my land
<buz> aah that'd be nice
<jatos> qbit, do you have an smb.conf that shares the home directorys, if would you be able to give me a copy, either via email or by uploading it to my FTP site
<buz> i meant to write lan
<buz> jatos: look at the comments in the smb.conf
<buz> theres a facility that will share home dirs automatically
<jatos> I have
<jatos> you know one day I will get this working and the problem will prolly be something stupidly simple
<qbit> http://pastebin.com/327776  <= example from the 'bsd server here
<jatos> [global] 
<jatos> restrict anonymous = no
<jatos> domain master = no
<jatos> preferred master = no
<jatos> max protocol = NT
<jatos> ldap ssl = No
<jatos> server signing = Auto
<jatos> case sensitive = no
<jatos> msdfs proxy = no
<jatos> unix password sync = yes
<jatos> map to guest = Bad User
<jatos> guest account = bin
<jatos> guest ok = yes
<jatos> client ntlmv2 auth = yes
<jatos> encrypt passwords = no
<jatos> security = share
<jatos> [homes] 
<jatos> read only = no
<jatos> valid users = root,jamie
<jatos> admin users = root,jamie
<jatos> guest ok = no
<jatos> set directory = yes
<jatos> delete readonly = yes
<jatos> map archive = no
<jatos> fstype = VFAT
<jatos> [jamie-test] 
<jatos> valid users = jamie,root
<jatos> admin users = jamie,root
<jatos> force user = irc
<jatos> read only = no
<jatos> path = /home/jamie
<jatos> sorry about the length of that, but theres my smb.conf
<Skaag> jatos you are crazy
<jatos> why, for pasting all that?
<Skaag> yes
<qbit> http://pastebin.com/327777   <= is an example from my FreeBSD server
<Skaag> there's a channel for this stuff
<jatos> ok, I won't do that again, did it cause a problem then?
<jatos> thanks
<jatos> oh, I think I might use that pastebin in future
<jatos> if not to avoid causing future annoyance
<buz> jatos: well it'd suck pretty hard if someone else was talking ;)
<buz> pastebin is much easier to read for us too
<jatos> lol....
<qbit> if you can get swat to work I think there's docs that can be easily accessed through it
<jatos> remind me wha swat is....
<qbit> swat is an embedded web server that allows you to config and control samba by using a web browser
<lscd> jatos: generally, >4 lines should go on pastebin / #flood
<jatos> does anyone have a copy of a working smb.conf as well, also lscd I will take note of that in future
<qbit> it listens on port 901
<jatos> ah thats what swat is...
<jatos> I am going to try that!
<qbit> http://www.faqs.org/docs/samba/toc.html    <= docs here
<MikeStyle> hi umm my dvd-burner isnt working. is there a way to burn .iso files to more than one regular cd-r?
<molmol> MikeStyle: unlikely, ISO images are file-systems, you know, directory structures and all.
<trograin> Hello everyone. Have a problem. putted up a server, isntalled kubuntu (Server option, so only the basesystem I guess). Have 2 Eth cards. eth0 and eth1. Eth0 runs with dhcp Succesfully and gets to teh internet. Eth1 has a static IP for the itnernal LAN with the gateway beeing Eth0 external IPadress. So far so good. Have a Laptop the ifconfig is putted so that the gateway of the laptops ethcard is same as the Eth1 card on the servers Static I
<trograin> ing the server. BUT the laptop can NOT get to the internet. What do i do wrong???'
<trograin> the eth cards (both on the server and the one on the laptop) have correct adress on all points. stil Internal LAN is no problem, BUT to get the laptop to access the itnernet through the server I cant :( why?
<lscd> trograin: let me see if i understand this: you installed a server with kubuntu, which has 2 ethernet cards and can access the net, and a laptop, which you connected to the server, but cannot access the net?
<trograin> ops :D
<trograin> yess
<trograin> the laptop can access the server but not the internet. the server can access the internet
<lscd> yeah - do you have any other computers?
<trograin> nopes
<lscd> ok - i _suspect_ that you don't have forwarding enabled
<trograin> I guessed so
<trograin> how do I fix that?
<lscd> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<lscd> does that say 1 or 0?
<trograin> I check
<lscd> [there may be some nicer way in ubuntu - but i've only been running ubuntu a day, so i can only advise you of ways that work in general on linux, sorry] 
<lscd> given that eth0 is using dhcp, i'd guess that you only have one ip address?
<Aapzak> evening mates
<trograin> 0 
<trograin> 1 ipadress
<lscd> trograin: ok, you'll want to allow forwarding, and set up nat (network address translation - it basically allows you to have more than one pc use the same net connection\)
<trograin> and the answer was 0 on the CAT command
<lscd> yeah
<Aapzak> I'm testing ethereal
<sy> anyone use linux
<Aapzak> lots of my neighbours have wide open wifi networks
<Aapzak> everyone uses linux
<Aapzak> I dunno who they are, so I want to login their net and grab something which gives me the oppotunity to mail them .. help them secure their lans a bit, should I do that, or leave it as it is?
<Aapzak> if I leave it the way it is, I still have inet when my adsl goes down :)
<lscd> Aapzak: i'd knock on their doors and say 'hi' if you want to do something
<Aapzak> dunno who they are, physicly
<lscd> yes, but they're obviously not too far away
<Aapzak> true, maybe use the audio scanner in kwifimanager to track them down
<Aapzak> I thought of that
<lscd> if they're non-technical _and_ jerks, they could try to prosecute you if they notice you doing anything on their lan
<Aapzak> in Holland? dunno about that
<lscd> the non-technical bit means they're unlikely to catch you, but i'd tend to advise talking irl
<lscd> Aapzak: i said try, not succeed ;)
<Aapzak> I know one neighbour, allready made appointment to secure it a bit more :)
<Aapzak> :)
<lscd> eh, that's good
<Aapzak> but ... if my lan is the easiest to crack, I'll be the most favorite victom, oohhh, what to do, what to do :)
<Aapzak> I'd prefer everyone to open their APs, but I don't trust noone on my lan, I suppose noone does
<lscd> eh, why?
<Aapzak> why what?
<lscd> why would you prefer everyone open their AP?
<Aapzak> because companies like t-mobile ask  40 Euros a month for unlimited access to their access points. If everyone whould share, you'd have internet everywhere for free
<lscd> yeah
<Aapzak> its allready like this where I live, I can internet everywhere
<lscd> so, start a campaign/program to maintain or extend that, and let people opt out?
<Aapzak> problem is ... I'm trustworthy, but not everyone is
<Aapzak> that would be nice 
<jpowers> I think fully open ap's only work if everyone also has access to a vpn server or secure proxy to secure their pipe to the internet.
<Aapzak> I'm responsible for my adsl connection
<Aapzak> jpowers: true also
<Aapzak> I don't trust the lans I visit
<jpowers> I don't either
<Aapzak> ssh/ shttp only :)
<jpowers> I run a vpn at my house and hook into it from any place I hook up
<Aapzak> thats nice
<Aapzak> so you depend on the speed of 2 dsl connections, but you're save
<Aapzak> I won't open my lan because I am responsible for everything coming from my modem, including spam and hacking, so I can't open my connection to people I don't know until I put a firewall between AP and inet
<ChynphaT> hello
<Aapzak> I'm pro sharing, but I trust noone
<ChynphaT> im new to this whole linux kubuntu thing, but ive heard that this is one of the best distros to use, id like if someone could help me figure out how to install stuff and navigate the terminal
<ChynphaT> or refer me to a good help guide online
<_david> hello world
<Aapzak> pfff ChynphaT, thats a lot of work
<lscd> ChynphaT: yeah, two things
<ChynphaT> =/
<lscd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation will tell you many important/fun bits
<_david> do you speak french
<lscd> and for software: try 'sudo kynaptic'
<lscd> _david: i understand it moderately, but don't speak it
<ChynphaT> thank you very much
<Aapzak> it's also in the KDE menu
<lscd> ChynphaT: np
<_david> ok
<lscd> Aapzak: ahh, good to know
<Aapzak> under system I bellieve
<lscd> <-- total newbie at kubuntu, it's been installed ~24 hours, but i've mainly been using my old systems
<Aapzak> lscd is not new to linux?
<lscd> i've been using linux since '99
<Aapzak> because I think ChynphaT is new to linux
<ChynphaT> yeh
<lscd> yeah, but the user guides should help anyhow
<Aapzak> lscd: you're almost a pro, if you used the right distro's that is :)
<lscd> Aapzak: redhat -> slack -> gentoo
<Aapzak> nice
<Aapzak> why gentoo -> kubuntu?
<lscd> i've tried others, but wasn't so impressed
<lscd> because i keep recommending ubuntu to newbies who hate the sound of gentoo
<Aapzak> Archlinux is rather nice
<lscd> and i hate recommending things to people without trying them
<lscd> i'm typing on gentoo; i haven't abused my kubuntu box much yet
<Aapzak> aha, but ... Gentoo is so much nicer :)
<lscd> well, pros and cons
<Aapzak> I hate the compiling
<lscd> yep, that's a con
<Aapzak> I've been running emerge -uDav since yesterday
<lscd> it's also much less dialup friendly than most distros, i'd say
<Aapzak> yup, there was a new KDE
<lscd> yey
<Aapzak> dunno about dailup
<lscd> i'm going on vacation in a few hours
<lscd> so i'll upgrade when i get back
<lscd> Aapzak: i'm happily ignoring all my modems, but a fair number of people i know still use modems
<Aapzak> you'll be in for some fun, I had 300+ new packages
<lscd> yeah, especially using the kde split ebuilds, i'm sure i will ;)
<Aapzak> I'm using those, thats a releive actually
<lscd> sure, but it makes the raw number of packages to upgrade shoot up
<Aapzak> yeah, I only look at the Mb's anyway
<Aapzak> even ... it was 300+ MB, not packages
<lscd> meh... at this point it's gotten late enough that i don't even have the option of installing gentoo on my mac ;)
<lscd> so i guess i'll toss kubuntu onto it, as i was planning anyhow
<Aapzak> old mac?
<lscd> no, powerbook
<Aapzak> because I'd run OSX
<lscd> i do, but i want to dual-boot it
<Aapzak> allright,
<Aapzak> the KDE people want to beat OSX by the time they get to version 4
<lscd> i always hate spending a month without linux in summer ;)
<lscd> mm - they won't manage
<lscd> in pure ui, i like kde well over osx already
<Aapzak> I just spend a week without, it was rather nice
<Aapzak> kde is brilliant
<Aapzak> osx has some nice feature, but I'm sure we'll steal them soon
<lscd> but what's slick about osx is their configuration things - ie, it takes a few clicks to plug in my laptop to an ethernet cable, then set up an ad-hoc wireless network
<aseigo> Aapzak: which features in particular did you miss?
<lscd> kde historically has tried to stay very independant of the underlying platform
<aseigo> lscd: yeah, that's an OS level issue .. we're just getting to the point of being able to work with the OS developers at that level in the open source desktop world
<Aapzak> under the higer function keys are some nice features, dunno the names
<lscd> aseigo: yes, i know - i'm happy about things like hal and udev, and some of the new xorg features will go a long way
<lscd> expose?
<aseigo> kompose
<Aapzak> oh man, I'm totally in love with the kioslave
<Aapzak> something like that
<aseigo> and we'll be sucking in some of those things into kde4 ... oisch is working with the plasma team
<lscd> aseigo: i've tried kompose a while ago; it wasn't anywhere near as smooth - the new xorg should help though
<aseigo> lscd: yeah, the new stuff oisch is working on is NICE
<Aapzak> yeah, we're getting there
<Aapzak> I allready like it the way it is
<lscd> yeah, i just heard of plasma early today - it sounds interesting
<lscd> aseigo: any urls for oisch's stuff?
<Aapzak> BTW, I've been using my mother-in-laws G4-OSX occasionally and always have the feeling I'm waiting for the system instead the other way around, it feels slugish
<Aapzak> KDE is very very responsive
<lscd> Aapzak: how much ram does it have? os-x is a real hog
<lscd> Aapzak: unless you get a lot of firefox windows going ;)
<Aapzak> dunno, just a std Imac, lovely design
<lscd> ahh, yeah
<lscd> apple has always shorted their machines on ram :/
<Aapzak> the white ball, 17" widescreen tft, 
<lscd> my powerbook has a gig, and it's quite smooth
<Aapzak> a gig is a lot
<lscd> osx likes at least 3/4, at least according to a mac-head friend of mine a few years ago
<lscd> [0.75 gigs, not 3 or 4] 
<aseigo> not to mention we can do network computing
<aseigo> check out LTSP and/or NX by NoMachine.
<lscd> hmm?
<lscd> ah, yeah, nx is nice
<aseigo> that's killer for corporate/gov/school installations
<lscd> well, network transparancy has been built into X for a loooooong time, but making it less bandwidth-heavy was a good step
<Aapzak> ChynphaT: are you getting somewhere?
<Aapzak> aseigo: you are KDE devv? I saw some words from you in a KDE rss feed I believe
<aseigo> Aapzak: yes... i'm one of the devs =)
<aseigo> Aapzak: my blog's on planet.kde.org so that may be the rss feed you saw it on =)
<lscd> aseigo: congrats, kde rocks ^-^
<aseigo> =)
<lscd> lol, kde thongs
<ChynphaT> Aapzak, nope
<aseigo> lscd: yeah... best mail i've gotten in a while ;)
<lscd> hehe :)
<aseigo> er... planetkde.org ... 
* aseigo still writes it planet.kde.org for wahtever reason
<Aapzak> aseigo: thats probably the one
#kubuntu 2006-07-31
<jim___> hello I am trying to install glib.  first i downloaded glib to the desktop in a folder, then I ran the following from a terminal (./configure --prefix=/usr &&) after that i ran make install and i am receiving errors
<Agios> jim__: apt-get install, forget compiling your own glib
<grizzly> is there some kind of "scripts repository" ?
<jim___> i am new to this could you explain from the beginning at the terminal
<grizzly> sudo apt-get install glib , just type this!
<ewae> is somebody know a french channel please
<jim___> when i type that in the terminal it returns reading package list - done, building dependency tree-done, couldn't find package glib
<ewae> you need to add en entry to your sources.list
<jim___> how do I do that (add an entry to the sources.list
<grothesk_> jim__: I'm 100% sure that you already have a glibc in your system.
<jim___> when I run anjunta, it comes up with an error concerning glib
<grothesk_> Which error?
<raven301_> jim__: This will help with your sources.list http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<jim___> maybe an easier question, what is the best and easiest compiler for c that I can download
<grothesk_> jim__: gcc
<jim___> can i download gcc and from where
<grothesk_> jim___: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<scabootssca> is there a way to sort song files by bitrate?
<jim___> when i run sudo apt-get install build-essentials it returns couldn't find package build-essentials
<grothesk_> jim___: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<grothesk_> without s Typo....
<jesspher> does anybody kjnow how to configure wine the right way?
<sk8kidk> Um, hey, When I open Konquerer and I type in google, nothing happens...
<Agios> jim___: you probably want libc6 but your app may be wanting an older version or something
<scabootssca> are you connected to the internet?
<sk8kidk> Seems to be, because im using Konversation :-)
<sk8kidk> oh wait
<larson9999> i'm not connected to the internet
<sk8kidk> nevermind...
<larson9999> telepathy
<sk8kidk> oh wait a sec
<larson9999> jesspher: what's the right way?
<jesspher> just how to configure it
<sk8kidk> I got to google, but it takes like 2 minutes to load the page, and I've got DSL
<sk8kidk> and im using an ethernet cable
<Agios> sk8kidk: you might want to disable ipv6
<larson9999> jesspher: the way i configure it is considered by many to be the wrong way.  but it works for me and is easy.  i use wine-tools
<sk8kidk> ipv6?
<grizzly> sk8kidk: don't ues konqueror?
<sk8kidk> I use konqueror
<Agios> yes, ipv6 causes some people serious performance network problens
<sk8kidk> okay, ill try to figure out how to turn it off :)
<Ace2005> Hi again
<Ace2005> Does anyone know which is the most up to date KDE + XGL + Nvidia thread there is in the fourms?
<Agios> sk8kidk: To disable ipv6 in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives please see item #8 on this page: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 or this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 or you can also change alias net-pf-10 ipv6 to alias net-pf-10 off as root in this file: /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<sk8kidk> okay thanks a bunch
<Agios> Ace2005: All I did was install nvidia-glx, run the config, bounce X
<Agios> unless you have old hardware that should work
<sk8kidk> could it also be that my computer is running at 450MHz? I dont think so...
<larson9999> Agios: you switch from mandriva, too?  or was that another channel i saw you in?
<unix_infidel> LOL
<unix_infidel> i cant believe people still use mandriva :P
<eamon> What's the root password in kubuntu? I fucked up and I need to log in as root to fix it:-/ :-/
<unix_infidel> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ace2005> Agios: What config?
<unix_infidel> eamon: ^^^
<eamon> I deleted my home folder
<eamon> with sudo
<lester__> lol
<Agios> larson9999: I still have two mandriva boxes. I switchec my desktop box though.
<eamon> I madee a new folder with the appropriate name but it wont work as my home folder
<Ace2005> Agios: And also how did you tell KDM to use XGL?
<eamon> Do I have to reinstall?
<Agios> Ace2005: nvidia-glx-config enable
<Agios> per the ubuntu nvidia instructions
<unix_infidel> eamon: what do you mean you have a new home folder but it wont work as your home folder?
<Agios> as far as I know it's using openGL
<unix_infidel> eamon: explain what you did, how you did it and what SPECIFICALLY wont work with errors an dmaybe we can halp you.
<Agios> I get well over 6000 fps so I don't care what it's using :)
<Ace2005> Agios: Oh i see, i was asking about a guide on installing XGL on my system which uses KDE and an Nvidia card
<Agios> unix_infidel: distro's come and distro's go, don't be knocking others for what distro they use.
<kbrooks> Agios: define knock :-)
<kbrooks> eamon: next time dont rm -rf x, rm -rf x/*
<eamon> unix_infidel: Ok it's a long one. I wanted to copy back a home folder I had backed up from a previous distro, it wuoldn't let me overwight my home folder so I deleted it so that I could copy tha backup accross. Copying didn't work, it gave some mad error about the kde-media-manager not running. So I made a new folder with the same name as my last home folder and any time iI try to open konqueror I simply wont open
<angasule> can anyone give me a good DNS server? my ISP's have gone crazy
<apeman2020> surew
<apeman2020> dns coming up
<angasule> thanks
<apeman2020> 66.235.59.6
<Ace2005> How do i see which services are running now?
<apeman2020> 66.235.59.7
<apeman2020> enjoy
<angasule> thanks, this was driving me nuts
<Ace2005> Like lm-sensors, how do i see which ones are running, the ones started at startup?
<Kr4t05> eamon: just reinstall.
<apeman2020> i hope the works
<apeman2020> let me know..
<eamon> Kr4t05: so a stupid little mistake of deleting a home folder with *nothing* in it means I have to reinstall? That sucks
<Kr4t05> eamon: Well, next time, don't delete your home folder. :)
<lindolfo> yo ya'll
<eamon> Kr4t05: well I assumed copying accross my old one would work but it didn't
<Kr4t05> eamon: it's just one of those things.
<Agios> eamon: have you fixed it yet?
<eamon> Agios: nope
<lindolfo> just for my records, what countries are you guys from?
<eamon> ireland
<lindolfo> (thanks eamon) anyone else willing to collaborate?
<Agios> eamon: ls -ls /home and make sure your home directory is there owner and group should be your user.
<Agios> eamon: if that is the case, close all open applications except a terminal, rm -rf .kde, then ctrl-alt-bksp to restart X
<Ace2005> How do i make KDE use Compiz?
<Agios> eamon: that will of course reset all of your kde settings
<eamon> Agios: No programs will launch. Not even konsole. I can only use the programs I happened to have open before I deleted /home/eamon
<lindolfo> well, thank you very much, have a good night or day
<Agios> eamon: ok, reboot and select the recovery mode grub option, you will end up at a # prompt.
<Agios> eamon: cd /home
<eamon> aaight
<Agios> eamon: rm -rf eamon, chown eamon:eamon eamon
<Agios> eamon: reboot normally
<eamon> Can I mount an ntfs external drive in recovery mode?
<Agios> no idea, why would you need a ntfs drive in recovery mode?
<Agios> recovery mode is to fix things
<eamon> That's where my /home backup is
<angasule> DNS didn't solve it :( I think my stupid ISP screwed up the 'transparent' proxy again
<Agios> you put  linux backup data on a windows drive?
<eamon> Agios: uh-huh
<Agios> you need to get things working again before you try using that backup anyway
<eamon> Agios: Thanks for your help
<Agios> there are a couple of other files you need
<Agios> uh, woops
<angasule> how do I get MIDI playback working? I installed timidity, but it appears only timidity can play MIDI, I can't seem to start the daemon, and the wiki hasn't been updated since hoary
<dibbon> Hello, my sound suddenly stopped working, it worked after my initial installation
<wckdkl0wn> anyone else have a problem with firefox being extremely slow>?
<dibbon> wckdklown: its probably your internet or low memory
<wckdkl0wn> i am on cable
<dibbon> Probably the website, or low memory
<wckdkl0wn> but i can open the same site with konquer and its fast as hell
<wckdkl0wn> but with firefox every site drags
<eamon> recovery mode sucks :(
<eamon> I'm gonna reinstall
<eamon> bye
<dibbon> If I try to start artsd, and it says cannot create mcop directory, does that mean that a semaphor is in place, or does it mean something is keeping Arts from starting
<czmrly> d
<zen> rus?
<czmrly> hi
<zen> do you speak for russia ?
<zen> hi
<dibbon> hello
<vontux> how does one go about viewing the size of the hardrive that contains the root partition in ubuntu?
<dibbon> use the command 'df
<dibbon> '
<vontux> df?
<zen> blat; kto po russki tut govorit? zaebali molchat' churki mlaaa!! :-/
<_susana> hola
<dibbon> You'll see when you use it
<zen> che za huina?
<dibbon> df -h will put the bytes into gigabyte form so you don't have to do any calculating
<vontux> dibbon: thx
<zen> cje?
<dibbon> yw
<DrBair> i have a very unmodified smb.conf file that errors out with "Invalid parameter name in config. file" when I try to load samba. testparm is useless. any ideas?
<zen> yw yw HUI!
<DaSkreech> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<stummies> i have a problem with GL running sluggish
<BluesKaj> I followed the instructions to config Xgl but all I did was screwup my X , so I'm wondering if anyone here has Xgl running in Dapper on ATI fglrx drivers
<BluesKaj> stummies, what vid card you using ?
<stummies> ATi
<stummies> x1600
<BluesKaj> ok cool , I've got the elcheapo xpress200 onboard
<stummies> i finally got kubuntu to not lock on logout, but, the GL runs real sluggish, i tried a workaround, but it didnt help
<BluesKaj> well, you got it to work at least
<stummies> yeh, well, if i dont use fglrx, my refresh is too low
<BluesKaj> uhuh
<stummies> are you trying to get fglrx to run?
<Dr_Willis> i got fglrx going today on 2 machines. :P
<BluesKaj> I have it running on X , but the help site says Xgl should run on my pc
<Dr_Willis> I know better then to even touch xgl at this time.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<kbrooks> Dr_Willis: its alpha
<Agios> no wonder nobody can get it to work
<kbrooks> define "no body"
<Dr_Willis> ive seen it work on live cd's
<Dr_Willis> and thats all ya need to get dizzy from the wiggly windows.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<jeppelelle> can someone help me install java fron terminal ?
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<DaSkreech> jeppelelle: Read that
<jeppelelle> ok
<BluesKaj> I have the Kororaa live cd but even it froze after trying to bootinto the GUI
<DrBair> i'm having some smb.conf issues. Its a pretty generic default file with a minor addon or two. Any help would be appreciated... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19262
<Agios> nobody = any of the 14 people coming here today trying to get it to work unsuccessfully
<MAJ> anyone know how to get tvtime or kdetv or something to run on a ati 9200 all in wonder tv card
<jeppelelle> now i want to install JRE in konsoll
<jeppelelle> how i doo that ?
<Dr_Willis> jeppelelle,  Huh?
<jeppelelle> java runtime evironment
<Dr_Willis> For the Sun Java runtime apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Dr_Willis> like the bot just said.
<MAJ> ??
<jeppelelle> i hava installled it 10000 times, but i still cant play runescape :S
<Dr_Willis> no idea there.. perhaps ruescape is the problem.
<Dr_Willis> try
<Dr_Willis> java --version
<MAJ> anyone one know about tvcards for kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> and see if it works.
<jeppelelle> okej
<chip42> might need to update-alternatives to select sun's jre vs gcj / gij-wrapper which is installed by default
<MAJ> anyone?
<DaSkreech> jeppelelle: Ohh You may want to run update-alternatives --config java
<Dr_Willis> its possible that there are 2 java s nstalled.. that free one, and the official sun one.
<Dr_Willis> which would be fixed by DaSkreech 's answer. :P i think
<BluesKaj> sorry MAJ, not me  :(
<jeppelelle> how do i upfate ?
<MAJ> ;(
<Dr_Willis> yep.. my system showed 3 javas
<jeppelelle> update*
<Dr_Willis> sudo  update-alternatives --config java
<Dr_Willis> and select the sun java
<DaSkreech> perofal: Shoudl I ask?
<Dr_Willis> usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<perofal> na just in a old chanel I joined a lot of years ago
<perofal> and I want them to remeber me
<jeppelelle> i have update but it stil doesent works
<MAJ> Guess no one wants to respond
<BluesKaj> sorry MAJ, not me  :(
<MAJ> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> do i have to repeat myself ?
<DaSkreech> Didn't you just do it anyway?
<jeppelelle> i have update but it stil doesent works
<DaSkreech> jeppelelle: What's the Error?
<jeppelelle> i just cant play runescape
<DaSkreech> What happens?
<jeppelelle> you need to install plugin
<perofal> DaSkreech: dont worry I willll not change my nickname :p you can still love me :D
<jeppelelle> aimwbody know a naice wallpaper site ?
<DaSkreech> Cause I was going to have to re do all my staliking notes :(
<lnxkde> kde-look.org  animepaper.net
<DaSkreech> jeppelelle: What plugin?
<wolfmanz> Where does Kubuntu keeps its logo?
<Riddell> wolfmanz: KubuntuArtwork on the wiki
<wolfmanz> riddell thanks thats what i was looking for.
<sk8kidk> what the hell is the root password?!
<sk8kidk> Sorry, its annoying..
<DaSkreech> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Hawkwind> sk8kidk: Everything is done with 'sudo'
<Dr_Willis> there is no root password.
<sk8kidk> okay..
<Dr_Willis> direct logging in as root is disabled. the first users password is used to sudo To root.
<Dr_Willis> Faq #1
<jeppelelle> is some one runnig STEAM here ?
<Dr_Willis> jeppelelle,  you mean the HalfLife Steam Thing?
<jeppelelle> Yes
<jeppelelle> only STEAM
<jeppelelle> WWW.STEAMPOWERED.com
<jeppelelle> someone running that
<sk8kidk> so, how do I use root commands?
<Dr_Willis> Ive heard it can work with cedega.. but proberly has  some issues
<Dr_Willis> sudo commandToRunAsRoot
<jeppelelle> cedega ?
<jeppelelle> where can i find cedega ?
<Dr_Willis> cedega is a comercial variant of wine
<Dr_Willis> How are you truying to run steam now?
<jeppelelle> yes
<Dr_Willis> I am assuming that Yes ment that you are trying to run STEAM with 'Wine" ?
<jeppelelle> Yes
<Dr_Willis> #winehq will proberly have details on that.. or the various wine forums/message boards. ive never tried Steam under WIne or Cedega.
<Dr_Willis> I do know that it is supposed to work with Cedega
<Dr_Willis> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<eamon> what folder do win32 codecs go in for kaffeine?
<k> hi.
<Dr_Willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<k> i know im root, BUT............
<eamon> ooh you shouldn't irc as root
<Dr_Willis> but its trivial to make a new user. :P
<k> my kubuntu gui wont boot
<k> Dr_Willis: this is NOT the server gui of kubuntu
<k> eamon: of course its wrong for me to irc as root
<jeppelelle> can someone help me get steam working, im using kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> adduser bgates
<Dr_Willis> :)
<k> Dr_Willis: s/gui/version/
<k> Dr_Willis: I dont want to add another user.
<k> Dr_Willis: I have mine.
<k> I need this "gui wont boot" problem fixed
<Dr_Willis> jeppelelle,  you may wan tto read up on wine and do some googling.. Im not even sure wine can do steam at this time.
<k> by gui, i mean kdm
<jeppelelle> Okej
<Dr_Willis> k - do you get any error messages when you 'startx' ?
<k> kdm starts, but doesnt pop up
<k> DrBair: i havent tried that, lets see
<eamon> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jeppelelle> how do i doo to instal nvidia drivers ?
<eamon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<eamon> jeppelelle: ^^^
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> lol
<eamon> What folder does xine look in for win32 dlls?
<eamon> sorry not xine, kaffiene
<Lunar_Raven>  /usr/lib/win32
<Lunar_Raven> :)
<eamon> cool, thanx
<Lunar_Raven> no problem
<jeppelelle> can someone hlp mee install mp3 plugins foor amarok in terminal
<abattoir> jeppelelle: you have multiverse enabled?
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jeppelelle> yes i have
<abattoir> jeppelelle: ok, good....
<eamon> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<abattoir> jeppelelle: in a terminal execute 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<abattoir> jeppelelle: make sure you have amarok closed completely before this...
<jeppelelle> yes
<jeppelelle> then ?
<abattoir> jeppelelle: when installation is done, open up amarok and listen to your fav. mp3s :)
<abattoir> (if it works that is :P)
<Commander-Crowe> if I have the Kubuntu CD
<Commander-Crowe> can I just add it to my already installed Ubuntu installation
<Hawkwind> Commander-Crowe: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hawkwind> Commander-Crowe: That will install the KDE desktop for you on your Ubuntu install
<abattoir> Commander-Crowe: yes, add it as a rpository.... check out apt-cdrom...
<abattoir> *repostitory
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<abattoir> Commander-Crowe: then do what Hawkwind said above.
<Commander-Crowe> I don't have internet often on that computer
<Hawkwind> Commander-Crowe: Then do what abattoir said first :)
<abattoir> Hawkwind: :)
<eamon> could somebody who has installed tell me what repos they used to get libxine-extracodecs?
<abattoir> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<abattoir> eamon: multiverse^^^^
<eamon> so I have to put "multiverse" after all my repos?
<abattoir> eamon: open up adept....
<eamon> huh?
<eamon> cant I do it CLI?
<eamon> Ok I opened adept
<abattoir> eamon: ok, if that's your preferred method, 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list'
<jeppelelle> is there a famous program like Limewire i can use too downloade music ?
<Hawkwind> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<abattoir> jeppelelle: yes, limewire itself :(
<eamon> lol
<abattoir> eamon: manage repositories
<Hawkwind> jeppelelle: Limewire is a pretty crappy app though.  Use something a bit better
* abattoir recommends apollon
<eamon> abattoir: right
* Hawkwind Gets all of his from an IRC network.  Bigger selections, faster speeds
<jeppelelle> recomend another ?
<abattoir> eamon: you should see a line w/ distribution as 'dapper' and components as 'main restricted'
<Hawkwind> jeppelelle: frostwire, apollon, or get invited to some private torrent sites :)
<abattoir> jeppelelle: also make sure, the first phrase in that line is 'deb'....
<abattoir> jeppelelle: found the line?
<jeppelelle> ?
<abattoir> jeppelelle: sometimes, its just the first line
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Wrong person
<jeppelelle> Frostwire doesent work for me
<abattoir> jeppelelle: sorry, that was for eamon
<abattoir> :P
<Hawkwind> abattoir: You mean eamon :P
<DaSkreech> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<eamon> abattoir: found it
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i blame tab-completion partly :P
<abattoir> eamon: ok, double click on the part which says 'main restricted'
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Hah.  That's what I like my tab completion, it goes by 'last spoke' in the channel :)
<eamon> abattoir: change to 'multiverse'?
<DaSkreech> jeppelelle: What dod you get when you run it from command line?
<abattoir> eamon: and add universe, multiverse, so that it becomes, 'main restricted universe multiverse'
<DaSkreech> Hi aseigo
<LeeJunFan> anyone know if the newest ATI drivers allow suspend to RAM yet?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i'm sure konv. does that too, but i had to blame someone/something else :P
<eamon> abattoir: ok thanks
<abattoir> eamon: hit apply
<jeppelelle> i cant install frostwire :S
<jeppelelle> i cant install frostwire :S
<abattoir> eamon: close and then 'Fetch updates'
<DaSkreech> Anyone worked with dpkg-buildpackage before?
<DaSkreech> jeppelelle: dpkg -i doesn't work?
<eamon> abattoir: ok, i'll go back to cli now (I dont like that adept program, it's too complex :s)
<jeppelelle> nope
<abattoir> eamon: hehe, ok...
<abattoir> eamon: do a 'sudo apt-get update'
<eamon> k
<abattoir> eamon: see if package lists are downloaded from universe/multiverse
<abattoir> eamon: i.e do you see main, restricted, universe, multiverse on the screen?
<abattoir> w/o any error msgs.
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: is that tab completion a x-chat specific script?
<eamon> abattoir: lots of 404s :(
<abattoir> eamon: hmmm then i guess source-o-matic would be the best way for you....
<abattoir> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jeppelelle> how do i install apollon in terminal ?
<jeppelelle> how do i install apollon in terminal ?
<abattoir> eamon: i'm guessing something was removed from the url, or wasnt added properly
<eamon> abattoir: could you pastebin me your sources.list please? I used easysource and that's what fecked up my repos
<abattoir> jeppelelle: 'sudo apt-get install apollon'
<abattoir> eamon: hmm, ok... wait up, i have to fish out my dapper list...
<eamon> k, thank you
<jeppelelle> and after that ???
<StrudelNinja> eek I have my taskbar on autohide and it's been working fine, it disappeared though and I can't get it back up
<DaSkreech> Ignore my earlier query :)
<abattoir> jeppelelle: was it installed? then 'apollon'
<eamon> jeppelelle: then type apollon to run it
<jeppelelle> Sorry, I couldn't locate your giFT installation,please select the path to your giFT like /.../share/giFT
<StrudelNinja> is there a key shortcut to open my k-menu or something?
<eamon> StrudelNinja: try pkilling kicker then launching it agin
<abattoir> eamon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19266
<eamon> thanks
<StrudelNinja> ...pkilling kicker?
<jeppelelle> where is the launcher icon ?
<abattoir> eamon: actually you need only the second line, nothing else... :P
* StrudelNinja is a linux n00b
<abattoir> StrudelNinja: Alt+F2 ->'killall kicker && kicker'
<DaSkreech> StrudelNinja: Alt+F1
<StrudelNinja> there we go
<StrudelNinja> thanks
* StrudelNinja remembers that one
<StrudelNinja> is it bad if it did it again
<abattoir> StrudelNinja: what do you mean? if it disappears again... or if you execute the command?
<DaSkreech> :-) Only if you don't want it to
<abattoir> StrudelNinja: purists would ask you to do 'dcop kicker kicker restart'
<StrudelNinja> it disappeared after I did that command
<StrudelNinja> so I did it again
<StrudelNinja> and now it's stuck up ><
<abattoir> StrudelNinja: maybe you need to turn off that thing if it doesnt work for you
<StrudelNinja> yeah I did
<StrudelNinja> I'll sort it out later
<eamon> abattoir: aargh it no worky :(
<StrudelNinja> but with the size of everything I need to make it work eventually
<abattoir> eamon: what do you mean?
<eamon> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<eamon> that^^
<eamon> Even with your repos
<abattoir> eamon: you did a 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<eamon> nope
<DaSkreech> You may not have multiverse
<eamon> do I have to do that first?
<abattoir> eamon: you should do that
<abattoir> eamon: that'd fetch the lates 'list' of packages from the repos
<eamon> ok
* DaSkreech tries to figure out if he should build this .deb or hunt down the background theme music for the DOA Xtreme2 trailer
<eamon> abattoir: thanks, it's working now!
<abattoir> eamon: you're welcome :)
<Agios> eamon: got you home directory fixed I guess.
<doggie> kubuntu rocks!!
<abattoir> doggie: indeed :)
<jeppelelle> how too install frostwire in terminal ?
<abattoir> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<abattoir> jeppelelle: got the deb from their site/
<abattoir> ?
<jeppelelle> not working
<abattoir> jeppelelle: what's the error? pastebin it if its large
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jeppelelle> it is on swedish :P
<abattoir> jeppelelle: aah :)
<jeppelelle> i know
<DrBair> anyone use digikam and have it suddenly die?
<abattoir> jeppelelle: well, post it anyways... i'll see if can make some sense out of it.. :P
<eamon> Agios: I reinstaled ;)
<eamon> *reinstalled
<StrudelNinja> anyone happen to know how to change the background color of the popup when I hover over a buddy in gaim? The system default is grey and it doesn't go well with the yellow popup
<StrudelNinja> guess not
<Phantom784> i'm trying to install kubuntu but the iso won't burn (it keeps giving me an error at about 92%).  is there a way to install without burning a cd?
<deuce868> Phantom784, did you check the mdsum of the iso?
<Phantom784> yes, i did, and it was correct
<doggie> what about the cd-rw??
<Phantom784> it was an rw.  does that cause problems?
<DaSkreech> Is there a shortcut key to jump to the Search bar in Konqui?
<steven> Hey.
<apeman2020> is there a good open source messaging server for ubuntu?
<apeman2020> zimbra?
<vigilante_> How can I make the K menu auto add installed programs?
<xwolf-> how do i turn on color stripping on konversation?
<Dr_Willis> vigilante_,  if they are packaged right  - they should add icons therer.
<vigilante_> Dr_Willis: they are packages from the official repos, and they are not adding icons
<ampli> can someone tell me how can i write and delete things on my USB key
<Dr_Willis> what packages?
<MikeT> howdy
<apeman2020> hi
<Dr_Willis> ampli,  ya plug it in an it 'should' pop up on the desktop, or in that storage media menu
<unix_infidel> anyone know a place to some SUPER cheap (Sub 5$) 80mm case fans?
<abattoir> vigilante_: maybe the menu isnt updated yet...
<Dr_Willis> unix_infidel,  ya may be better off getting some better ones in bulk.
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: i need about 3, that's it :P
<Dr_Willis> try tigerdirect.com
<unix_infidel> unless you want in on the deal :P
<Dr_Willis> 3 and you want to go cheap? gesh
<Dr_Willis> shipping will cost more then the fans
<MikeT> i have an annoying sound problem, its on the latest kubuntu....a program locks up the sound server for itself, i cant both, for example, use Skype and play a song on XMMS at the same time
<vigilante_> Dr_Willis: SMARTpm for one
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: yea.
<abattoir> vigilante_: i dont think smart adds itself to the menu
<ampli> Dr_Willis, it  did pop up but i cant write or delete anything on it
<unix_infidel> the fans themselves locally are 5 dollars even + gas to go get them.
<unix_infidel> + tax
<Dr_Willis> ampli,  ya could mount it manually  or edit the fstab so a user can mount it.
<KaiHanari> whats a good .aac -> .mp3 converter?
<KaiHanari> compatable with aacPlus
<ampli> Dr_Willis, and how can i do that
<apeman2020> can someoone help me out with a samba set up?
<MikeT> sound problems.....bah
<Dr_Willis> mount /dev/sda1  /mnt/usbthing -t vrfat -r -o umask=0222
<Dr_Willis> or similer
<MikeT> sometimes i even have to restart artsd :/
<Dr_Willis> or edit the fstab
<Dr_Willis> oops
<Dr_Willis> sudo mount /dev/sda1  /mnt/usbthing -t vfat -r -o umask=0222
<Agios> I have found that sometimes when installing using adept that the apps do not get added to the menus until you logout and back in.  You can also open the menu editor and click save and that will refresh them. Installing with apt-get does not seem to have that problem.
<Dr_Willis> in fstab -->  /dev/sda1  /mnt/usbthing  vfat  user,rw,umask=0222                         0 0
<wckdkl0wn> i am trying to take my radeon 9800 pro with svid out and clone it to my tv using svid.. but svid works up until it starts linux
<wckdkl0wn> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<Dr_Willis> on my nvifdia card - the thing defaulted to the tv out.. so X was on the tv.. not the pc monitor
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> i used the twinview features to clone the monitor to the tv.
<obf213> how do i update my flash player....i got it using apt-get so do i just sudo apt-get update
<wckdkl0wn> twinview?
<Dr_Willis> Nvidi's answer to the multi-monitor stuff
<Dr_Willis> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=twinview+examples&btnG=Search
<Dr_Willis> good luck
<StrudelNinja> http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp <--- which do I want, RPM or plain linux?
<RadiantFire> StrudelNinja: you can install java from the repos
<RadiantFire> StrudelNinja: apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<RadiantFire> or -jdk
<RadiantFire> one of those
<apeman2020> need help creating a user..
<RadiantFire> apeman2020: system-settings -> Users & Groups
<MikeT> what would cause more than one program to not be able to share sound?
<MikeT> IE: Skype works fine, but i cant hear XMMS
<StrudelNinja> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<Hawkwind> StrudelNinja: Why not install it from the repos
<StrudelNinja> I just tried
<Hawkwind> StrudelNinja: Follow the how-to
<Hawkwind> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<MikeT> apt-cache finds nothing of the sort, with the multiverse repo uncommented :p
<StrudelNinja> aah, don't have that repos up
<bimberi> MikeT: if you've uncommented, that's probably only the dapper-backports line?
<MikeT> eh? no im using the multiverse
<StrudelNinja> ...which one do I want to uncomment?
<bimberi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> StrudelNinja: Read the how-to.  It tells you everything you need to know
<MikeT> any ideas on my sound? :/
<MikeT> ive been searching through forums all night, so far to no avail
<apeman2020> why does ubuntu auto log me in as ROOT?
<bkudria> where do i change the mixer that my keyboard's volume up and volume down keys change?
<Hawkwind> apeman2020: It shouldn't
<Hawkwind> apeman2020: There is no root account in Ubuntu.  It uses sudo
<apeman2020> well, I am logged in as good ol' root
<apeman2020> root@icebox:~#
<RadiantFire> lol
<RadiantFire> sudo su?
<RadiantFire> yeah, getting to a root shell isn't that hard
<apeman2020> ...
<apeman2020> hard or not, its driving me up a wall
<apeman2020> mess around as root, kill the tree!
<apeman2020> i have two accounts created
<apeman2020> and i cant seem to log in as either..
<robotgeek> apeman2020: did you do the expert install?
<apeman2020> roger
<apeman2020> i did the server install
<apeman2020> and then added KDE (kubuntu)
<Lunar_Raven> is there any advantage to doing it that way?
<Lunar_Raven> @apeman
<Lunar_Raven> just wondering
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<apeman2020> i prefer the command line to the UI
<Lunar_Raven> ah
<apeman2020> but thats really the only benefit
<apeman2020> I could also use some help with SAMBA configuration :(
<robotgeek> apeman2020: hmm, i am not sure if that only creates the root user or so, sorry
<apeman2020> i just want it to stop auto logging me in.. i dont get any prompt for user or pass..
<robotgeek> apeman2020: anyways, in kubuntu there is a option in kdm or so, which you might need to change
<apeman2020> which option is that brother?
<robotgeek> apeman2020: System Settings -> Login Manager
<bimberi> apeman2020: so it's booting up straight to a root shell?  sounds like it's booting into recovery mode by default perhaps
<apeman2020> bimberi: that sounds about right
<apeman2020> bimneri: I am going to do a restart and see if the UI will even boot..
<apeman2020> brb
<robotgeek> my machine has worked without any issues for far too long, i am losing "linux debuggin skills"
<bimberi> apeman2020: check the grub configuration (line starting with 'default' in /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<apeman2020> robotgeek: its been a long time, thats why i want to do everything through the command line
<bimberi> robotgeek: :)
<robotgeek> bimberi: havent needed to mess with anything for a really long time!
<Lunar_Raven> kubuntu is quite stable
<Lunar_Raven> i don't know that i've experienced any bugs
<Lunar_Raven> for a long time
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<soulrider> hi eevryone
<soulrider> i finally got rid of win :)
<bimberi> robotgeek: oh well, have a few more beers, then open a root shell and see what damage you can do! ;)
<soulrider> im making the switch =D
<apeman2020> bimberi: i am not currently using any boot loader however.. should that matter?
<bimberi> robotgeek: (i'm in #ubuntu-doc as well)
<robotgeek> bimberi: yeah, right. never!
<apeman2020> bimberi: i should change it to two?
<soulrider> whatc ommand can i use to see what network connections i got active ?
<bimberi> apeman2020: not sure what you mean.  you must have a boot loader of some sort surely
<apeman2020> i start x from the command prompt
<cpk2> soulrider: ifconfig should do it
<soulrider> ah, thanks, iw as tryiong ipconfig
<soulrider> adn how can ic onnect/disconenct my pppoe connection ?
<bimberi> apeman2020: no what i mean is that perhaps the machine is booting into recovery mode (a root shell) automatically.  Check your /boot/grub/menu.lst file.  The line near the top starting with 'default'.  The number correspondends to which boot line will be used by default (numbering starts at 0)
<bkudria> where do i change the mixer that my keyboard's volume up and volume down keys change?
<bimberi> soulrider: once a connection is set up using pppoeconfig you can use something like 'pon dsl-provider' and 'poff dsl-provider' to start/stop
* bimberi doesn't know about kubuntu's gui based methods
<cpk2> dont worry bimberi i am right there with you
<soulrider> ahh thanks!
<bimberi> cpk2: ;)
<bimberi> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<bimberi> soulrider: ^^^^^ (more details)
<soulrider> thanks!
<bimberi> np :)
<soulrider> im a big newbie .P
<soulrider> just installed today
<soulrider> and not planning on going back to win, except for gaming :P
<bkudria> where do i change the mixer that my keyboard's volume up and volume down keys change?
<cpk2> dont need windows for gaming ;)
<cpk2> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cpk2> theres your gaming solution
<bimberi> soulrider: onya!
<soulrider> oh my
<soulrider> i guess i wont need to see bills Os again :P
<soulrider> not like i bought it anyways.... :P
<StrudelNinja> hey, I installed sun-java5-plugin like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java?highlight=%28java%29#head-21b44ff330436e9f387606a337f458a3c2113a3e said and tried it, but it didn't work so I went to install it again and I got http://pastebin.ca/107654
<cpk2> StrudelNinja: you have 64bit installed?
<StrudelNinja> not that I know
<soulrider> wont wine run slower than if i was running windows
<soulrider> like, wont i get less FPS in games ?
<cpk2> i have never noticed any problems
<cpk2> and what fps game?
<cpk2> quake and unreal are native to linux
<cpk2> StrudelNinja: did you do the command that it suggested?
<cpk2> soulrider: you can get cedega it might be more user friendly than wine
<cpk2> but you are supposed to pay like 5 bucks or something for cedega
<cpk2> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<StrudelNinja> "Sun Java5: Install it from the Applications -> Add/Remove... menu (Ubuntu only), or install the sun-java5-plugin package." <--- I took it to mean "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin"
<soulrider> cant i get a serial anywhere :P
<OOD> not here
<OOD> use wine
<archangel_> Hey all
<OOD> it's getting much better at game compatibility
<cpk2> StrudelNinja: it says run apt-get -f install
<archangel_> How do I get the codec to play avi, wma, yada yada yada
<archangel_> kaffiene says I need it
<StrudelNinja> ok that looks like it sorta worked
<StrudelNinja> got an error still
<robotgeek> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<StrudelNinja> http://pastebin.ca/107666
<archangel_> cool thanx
<StrudelNinja> that's the same error I got the first time I installed
<StrudelNinja> or attempted to install
<cpk2> StrudelNinja: you close adept/synaptic?
<StrudelNinja> yeah
<StrudelNinja> only thing I have open is konsole
<cpk2> check ps aux and make sure you dont have it running
<StrudelNinja> if I don't know what it is can I assume it's not running
<cpk2> but it obviously is running
<StrudelNinja> how would I close it? I've only had linux for a day
<cpk2> adept/synaptic running is pretty much the only cause for that error
<StrudelNinja> adept is closed
<StrudelNinja> I don't have synaptic
<cpk2> do "ps aux" in a terminal (you might want to maximize the terminal) and see if there is an adept listed
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: sudo killall adept; sudo killall dpkg; sudo killall apt-get
<cpk2> that works too
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: wireless works?
<jmichaelx> robotgeek: :-D
<jmichaelx> robotgeek: yes, it is working well, and definitely faster than 11 mbps
<jmichaelx> it seems to be at full speed
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: very cool
<jmichaelx> very
<cpk2> i finally got my stupid wireless card to work
<cpk2> i had to have a chipset that only works with ndiswrapper
<jmichaelx> this saved me from yet another reinstallation.... i have no idea why installing the os driver worked this time, but didn't the first time i tried it
<jmichaelx> cpk2: what chipse is it?
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: firmware?
<cpk2> marvell
<jmichaelx> robotgeek: i used fwcutter to extract the firmware last time, too. but for some reason it was not successful
<jmichaelx> hmm, marvell, never heard of it. but... if it works with ndiswrapper, that is worth something
<robotgeek> jmichaelx: well, who cares as long as it works now :)
<StrudelNinja> I did what you said, robotgeek, but it's giving me the same error
<jmichaelx> robotgeek: exactly lol
<cpk2> StrudelNinja: you check "ps aux"?
<StrudelNinja> yeah
<archangel_> how can I fix this?
<archangel_> A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: wmvdmod.dll
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: did yo urun easyubuntu?
<StrudelNinja> there were some adepts open so I killed them
<StrudelNinja> what's easyubuntu
<cpk2> StrudelNinja: did they actually close or are they still up?
<StrudelNinja> they're closed now
<abattoir> !easyubuntu
<archangel_> I couldnt find all the codecs I needed in adept
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: i am one of the devs, i have seen this error before :)
<abattoir> jmichaelx: hi :)
<StrudelNinja> lemme try this easyubuntu
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: it wont solve anything, you need to fix issue at hand!
<jmichaelx> abattoir: howdy
<StrudelNinja> ok...how do I do that
<jmichaelx> abattoir: good to see you tonight
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: "lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"
<StrudelNinja> should I have seen something happen when I did that
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: well, if there is not output, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<jmichaelx> now that the wireless is working so well on this laptop, i think i may get rid of the windows partition :-D
<cpk2> if i didnt have a girlfriend i might be completely free of windows
* cpk2 glances over his shoulder
<jmichaelx> girlfriends are frequently incompatible with linux, i have noticed
<OOD> haha
<cpk2> cant even use wine or ndiswrapper on them =P
<jmichaelx> i know
<freddysatellite> anybody into java?
<Perseid0> Hi. Having sound problems. My sound card is detected and works in Amarok, Kaffeine and Neverwinter Nights, but not in KDE itself. No system sounds, Test Sound does nothing and Rosegarden locks up the computer. Any ideas?
<StrudelNinja> how long should this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a take
<OOD> Perseid0: use a different sound system for KDE
<OOD> go so system settings->Sound & multimedia->Hardware
<Perseid0> I've tried that. They all do the same thing.
<freddysatellite> anybody do java programming?
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: should be almost immediate
<StrudelNinja> I've been having to go through a bunch of dialogs
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: yes, some
<robotgeek> looks like i gave you the wrong command, shoot
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, what ide do you use?
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: eclipse
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, and any speciall plug in like myeclipse?
<McScruff> lo all, im haveing ram issues with kde, is 512 not enough with kubuntu....
<McScruff> Sysinfo for 'laptop': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)Mprocessor1.40GHz at 1396 MHz (2797 bogomips), , RAM: 488/495MB, 97 proc's, 14.5h up
<McScruff> nearly all my ram...
<bobdsfdfs> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mister_roboto> subclipse for subversion access and been playing with wtp, that's it.  cdt for c++ code but don't use that for real coding
<bobdsfdfs> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: subclipse for subversion access and been playing with wtp, that's it.  cdt for c++ code but don't use that for real coding
<abattoir> McScruff: that's pretty normal, that's how Linux manages memory
<abattoir> McScruff: it caches stuff, and optimizes memory usage
<robotgeek> i heard eclipse with pydev is good, but i cant use it.
<McScruff> abattoir: then why does it seem to run so slow?
<robotgeek> McScruff: you might want to turn off all crap like tooltips, translucency etc
<abattoir> McScruff: could you explain what you mean by 'slow'?
<robotgeek> System Settings -> Appearance
<cpk2> McScruff: my top shows about 480 mB of ram being used
<abattoir> McScruff: is the cursor movement slow? do appllications take a lot of time to launch?....
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, thanks, i use eclipse and myeclipse but on windows
<McScruff> abattoir: applications sometimes take a while, boot-up isnt great, and running a few apps makes the curser run slow
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> how can I set the gcc export variable or something like that?
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, subversion, i did not know about the plug in. I use it outside the ide (very dirty by the way)
<McScruff> abattoir: 5.10 was fine tho :S
* StrudelNinja can't figure out why this java plugin won't unstall
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, how good is the plug in?
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: i use command line on unix.   subclipse plugin used to be not so hot a year ago but it's very good now. as good or better than the cvs plugin that is built in
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, i mean how well it integrates with the ide. (i am not going into CVS).
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: it's very well integrated. easy to use if you understand how svn works
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, i do I have been using svn for a while now.
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, i'll try it..
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: if you've used the cvs plugin, it's very close to that - similar menus and such.
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: well worth the time to use it. save you from having to go out to shell to manipulate svn. you can see what changed directly from a synchronized view in eclipse
<mister_roboto> works well
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, i had never used the cvs plug in, i preferred to use the shell (cause i did not know about the plug in), i don't trust cvs on very large projects.
<abattoir> McScruff: have you checked CPU usage?
<McScruff> yep
<McScruff> abattoir: that isnt too bad (expect when running java)
<abattoir> McScruff: its not 100% when the computer slows down?(or even high)
<McScruff> the only thing i can relate it to is when you use windows and it runs like a dog
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, have you tried netbeans?
<soulrider> allways you mean ?
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: i used cvs heavily for about 5 years without a problem. of course, without having atomic commits, some of that is a little lucky. a few times i had to manually go in and release locks and stuff
<soulrider> to write java apps i use Eclipse :P
<abattoir> McScruff: heh, i know that feeling :)
<StrudelNinja> I mean if this were XP I'd restart and try again but I doubt that's going to fix whatever problem I have
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: i loaded it one day and played with it for a couple of hours but never really used it, no
<McScruff> abattoir: i cant put my finger on it but when i used zenwalk it was 10 times quicker
<abattoir> McScruff: i have lesser memory than you, and it works well for me...
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: looks nice but we standardized on eclipse at work so i just go with it
<abattoir> Sysinfo for 'abattoir': Linux 2.6.17-5-amd64-k8 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: AMD Turion 64 Mobile Technology ML-30 at 800 MHz (1600 bogomips), HD: 36/46GB, RAM: 224/307MB, 82 proc's, 1.2d up
<abattoir> McScruff: ^^^^
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, it is nice, but still need more features
<cpk2> zombies?
<McScruff> Sysinfo for 'laptop': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)Mprocessor1.40GHz at 1396 MHz (2797 bogomips), , RAM: 484/495MB, 95 proc's, 14.15h up
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, there aren't many netbeans plug ins to cover the holes.
<McScruff> abattoir: im running alot more procs
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: yes, eclipse seems to be grabbing all the mindshare
<cpk2> lol 95 procs? not very many
<abattoir> McScruff: McScruff, i just restarted X now, so generally i run about the same no., so i guess that doesnt matter
<SpAwN> has anyone ever had cedega/wine cause there computer to suddenly reboot...ive had it happened probly 4 or 5 times...to the pooint of where im weary of using anything with wine?
<abattoir> McScruff: same no. as you, that is
<McScruff> abattoir: u using kde svn?
<StrudelNinja> robotgeek: happen to know what the right command is?
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, i was using netbeans, but after i started to use eclipse, i chose eclipse
<abattoir> McScruff: nope
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, more choices
<McScruff> abattoir: i didnt think 3.5.4 was out
<abattoir> McScruff: hmm, not yet announced, am running edgy...
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: hmm, just try to install something with apt-get, it shoudl tell you
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, on the cvs, i have to synchronized remotely from time to time, when the connection failed.. locks, etc.
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: i was happy to see callisto, where they specified all the packages of plugins that work together flawlessly. was a pita tracking down cdt and wtp separately, for instance. wish they would just build in subclipse too, but it's easy to just go grab that
<McScruff> abattoir: also have you got a link to sort the kernel out, it runs too much crap :P
<abattoir> McScruff: you want to remove modules that load automatically?
<cpk2> McScruff: i have 109 procs and no problems here, on a laptop with 512 mem
<StrudelNinja> k I tried to install kblackbox but I got nearly the same errors
<abattoir> McScruff: so, i'd say its not a memory issue
<McScruff> abattoir: i want to remove stuff i dont need
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, you have shown me another one, i have seen the callisto ad on eclipse website, but did not pay attention to it.
<McScruff> hmm, i think its just kde and im used to xfce speed
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: you should check it out. the callisto repository has all the major plugins right there, very easy to get many things you used to have to track down separately. and it just works :)
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: i should warn you... i found that installing subclipse last worked with callisto but if i installed it before wtp and cdt, i was having some problems that i never got to the bottom of
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, i am a wanna get rid of windows user, do you use linux as your primary OS?
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: i think it's due to the fact that the subclipse plugin for eclipse 3.2 is not yet final code
<abattoir> McScruff: well, if your cursor movements are not smooth, for eg., i'd say its something else
<StrudelNinja> http://pastebin.ca/107772 <--- copy of the konsole session
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: i use it at home but develop at work on windows and hpux
<McScruff> abattoir: but i also wanna speed up the bootup :P
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, i want to migrate to linux, safer that windows
<StrudelNinja> should I try to install sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-06-1_all.deb and sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb ...?
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, i am testing ubuntu for the moment
<cpk2> StrudelNinja: do you get an error if you try to use adept?
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: unfortunately, when i want to vpn in to work, i have to use windows as well because the vpn is based on an activex control
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: been using ubuntu for almost a year.  i like it
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, have you tried wine?
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: since hoary hedgehog :)
<abattoir> McScruff: this might help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: i drink wine all the time!
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, nice :)
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: sudo!
<StrudelNinja> I can't even get adept to open now
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: i haven't tried running ie in wine with the activex control if that's what you mean
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: sudo apt-get install foo
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: just figured it wouldn't work since it needs to hookk the tcp stack
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, give it a try, it might work
<cpk2> lol just noticed he didnt do apt-get -f install as sudo
<StrudelNinja> same errors
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: sorry, did not notice
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, i am trying to run a windows application that connects to mysql thru tcp/ip, and that part is working
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: you're right, it's worth trying
<StrudelNinja> 'tis ok
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: yes but that's easy. just a normal socket connection.  vpn is a bit trickier
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: i think killing adept while java installation messed it up.
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: but it might work
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: sudo might have to edit that file manually to fix the error.
<robotgeek> you, err
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, the point is that i just install my application and run it.. that's it
<cpk2> hmm whats the dpkg command? dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<mister_roboto> freddysatellite: point taken. i'll give it a try
<freddysatellite> but for what i've tested if the application is complex, BUM!!
<StrudelNinja> what file
<robotgeek>  /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<cpk2> StrudelNinja: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure java
<soulrider> err, like 10 mins ago i clicked ona  file... and my desktop wont respond ;P
<StrudelNinja> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another p                                                              rocess
<StrudelNinja> er, without that giant gap
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: and "sudo lsof  /var/cache/debconf/config.dat" gives?
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, mine has a few small program and the big main one. the smallers are flawlesly working, but the big one just shutdown without any warning.
<StrudelNinja> dpkg-reco 23462 root    7rW  REG    8,1 55504 16877167 /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, i think the vpn layer is complex, but is not big.
<robotgeek> sudo kill -9 23462
<freddysatellite> mister_roboto, hope it works for you.
<cpk2> robotgeek: hooray now he can apt-get!
<StrudelNinja> ok, try java install again now?
<cpk2> StrudelNinja: sudo dpkg-reconfigure java
<StrudelNinja> http://pastebin.ca/107795
<cpk2> StrudelNinja: oh ok i thought you had already tried to get java but it failed, so if you are trying to just get jave do sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<cpk2> java*
<StrudelNinja> excellent, it works now
<StrudelNinja> finally
<StrudelNinja> thanks
<robotgeek> StrudelNinja: cool
<soulrider> hi, im back :P
<cpk2> StrudelNinja: you had a process hiding out locking up apt-get ;)
<Perseid0> Hmm. I also have no MIDI whatsoever.
<StrudelNinja> I see
<cpk2> adept or something was probably hiding from you
<soulrider> guys, im trying to isnatllt he multimedia codecs and i put libxine-extracodecs in adept to search for them
<soulrider> but i get 0 results
<cpk2> !easysourcew
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysourcew - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> !easysource
<soulrider> and i believe all the repositories area ctivated
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<abattoir> soulrider: make sure you have the 'multiverse' repository enabled
<soulrider> yes, i do
<soulrider> i just checked
<abattoir> soulrider: hmm, also make sure you have enabled it for 'dapper'....
<abattoir> soulrider: many people often enable it for 'dapper-backports'
<soulrider> uhm, hang on
<abattoir> where 'dapper' and 'dapper-backports' refer to the distribution, of course
<soulrider> i just clicked on fetch updates :P
<abattoir> soulrider: aah, yes, i thought you'd done that :)
<cpk2> hehe
<soulrider> uhm yes, its for dapper-backports
<soulrider> i need dapper right ?
<abattoir> soulrider: yes :)
<soulrider> what do i do? :/
<cpk2> soulrider !easysource
<soulrider> pretend youre talkign toa  retard :P
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<abattoir> soulrider: enable it for dapper, the way you did for 'dapper-backports'
<abattoir> else do the above ^^^^ :)
<soulrider> i dont seem to have multiverse for dapper, only dapper-backthingy
<cpk2> use the link!
<Perseid0> OK. Last call for help. I have sound in Amarok and Kaffeine, but no system sounds and no MIDI anywhere.
<cpk2> Perseid0: you check alsamixer settings/play with alsa?
<Perseid0> alsamixer says: "No mixer elems found"
<soulrider> tot ell you the truth, i dont know what i gotta do with that link :P
<cpk2> are you using alsa?
<Perseid0> This is going to sound noobish, but I'm not sure.
<Cornellius> There's a beginning for everything
<Perseid0> How do I check which sound system I;m using?
<crimsun> Perseid0: if a*mixer given
<crimsun> arg
<McScruff> i look in amarok - settings - engine :P
<crimsun> Perseid0: if a*mixer gives you errors, then you're not likely using alsa natively.
<McScruff> i do it the long way
<digitalslacker> Anybody have ideas as to why mythtv won't install? It comes up with an error saying "Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages"
<cpk2> soulrider: you using dapper?
<crimsun> digitalslacker: do you have both universe and multiverse enabled?
<soulrider> yes
<Em4n> i have an interesting problem... when i login via kdm, it appears to login, then kicks me back to the login screen... where should i begin to look to fix this?
<digitalslacker> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> Perseid0: what's the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards''?
<crimsun> digitalslacker: pastebin the errors from ``apt-get install mythtv''
<Perseid0> 0 [Namtai         ] : USB-Audio - EyeToy USB camera Namtai
<Perseid0>                      Sony corporation EyeToy USB camera Namtai at usb-0000:00:02.0-6, full speed
<Perseid0> 1 [Audigy         ] : Audigy - Audigy 1 [SB0090] 
<Perseid0>                      Audigy 1 [SB0090]  (rev.3, serial:0x511102) at 0xa000, irq 233
<_normal1> hey how do you install rpm ??
<Perseid0> It's pretty neat that it thinks my eyetoy is a sound card.
<_normal1> what command
<cpk2> soulrider: if so select dapper from the pulldown,put in the 2 letter country code (US for united states), then check the first 6 boxes i suppose
<cpk2> then get your list
<soulrider> oh, ok, thanks
<soulrider> i guess i gotta type UY :P
<crimsun> Perseid0: that's because it is. Are you planning to use the Audigy as the default sound card?
<cpk2> _normal1: ubuntu doesnt use rpms
<Perseid0> Yes.
<_normal1> hmm
<_normal1> okay thanks
<crimsun> Perseid0: then in a Konsole, type this command: ``asoundconf set-default-card Audigy''
<crimsun> Perseid0: then log out of KDE and back in.
<cpk2> _normal1: .deb i suppose is the closest thing to rpm
<cpk2> _normal1: have you tried using apt-get?
<Perseid0> Ok. I may or may not be back. :) Thanks.
<digitalslacker> crimsun: would love to pastebin if it was working. It just sets there doing absolutely nothing after clicking "send"
<robotgeek> digitalslacker: use another one?
<crimsun> digitalslacker: use another (any of the hundreds of them)
<soulrider> cpk2: i added the list tot he repositores
<soulrider> and it still wont find it
<cpk2> did you update?
<soulrider> oh no
<soulrider> k, thanks
<soulrider> as you can see, i just installed linux :P
<digitalslacker> crimsun: http://www.copypot.com/327
<cpk2> soulrider: no problem, remember you always have to update if you want to get new things
<soulrider> i didnt know that
<cpk2> that includes upgrades you will have to update and then do upgrade
<soulrider> afetr im done with thsi im gonna downlaod JDK 5, flash and Opera
<soulrider> and hope evrything works :P
<crimsun> digitalslacker: you have to configure root's account for mysql first.
<cpk2> java?
<crimsun> digitalslacker: there's documentation in /usr/share/doc/mysql-admin/  if you have that package installed.
<digitalslacker> crimsun: didn't know to do that
<cpk2> are you using 64bit soulrider?
<cpk2> digitalslacker: look on the wiki under lamp
<soulrider> nope
<soulrider> yes, i need java
<cpk2> it will tell you the basic of setting up a lamp if thats what you are after
<soulrider> ima ctually studying compuetr engineering
<soulrider> and in programming we use java :P
<soulrider> ill be satrting semester #2 soon :P
<kana> soulrider: then you might consider eclipse or netbeans too
<cpk2> ok, well if you want the java plugin to work on the web and stuff you need sun-java5-bin
<soulrider> yes, i use eclipse
<kana> soulrider: yah i prefer eclipse too
<soulrider> im gonna love next semester
<soulrider> were gonna add GUIs to our programs :P
<cpk2> i've never bothered taking comp sci classes because they always have ridiculous math requirements
<soulrider> i guess i will be able to make a GUI for my lanme minesweeper :P
<robotgeek> computer science != programming!
<kana> :)
<soulrider> if anyone want my minesweeper source ill send it :P
<confused> does anyone know how I can emulate the mouse wheel with the thumb button on the side of the mouse?
<lnxkde> someone using  quinn kxdocker?
<soulrider> i wrote it in spanish though ^
<soulrider> ^^
<kana> robotgeek: depend on where you study. yet i agree northamerica software engineering is whay you want for prog
<robotgeek> kana: i am a mechanical engineer :)
<kana> robotgeek: me too //handshake
<unix_infidel> what's the default initlevel at which apache is started.
<soulrider> i ahd a calculus exam last thrusday
<soulrider> i dont know if i passed :-/
<kana> specialized in OR so lots of programming there (simulation) to be particular
<soulrider> i believe i got like 60 or 65/100
<soulrider> adn you need 70 to pass
<robotgeek> kana: good going.
<cpk2> looking at the catalog right now and it has "intro to programming" in "computer science"
<cpk2> =P
<cpk2> as well as software project
<cpk2> unix system admin
<_normal1> hey how do you save on vi ?
<robotgeek> _normal1: :wq
<soulrider> err, i updated and upgraded... and i stuill cant find the codecs lol
<_normal1> thanks
* kana should have guessed from the name robotgeek :)
<cpk2> my university seems to think comp eng is just databases it seems
<Em4n> anyone have any ideas about my login loop problem?
<cpk2> soulrider: you know the name of the package?
<soulrider> libxine-extracodecs
<soulrider> linuxmachos? is that like tux-pr0n? :P
<cpk2> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine-extracodecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> !repos libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about repos libxine-extracodecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> hmm
<kana> does the opera package in the repos work with the mplayer plugins or is it the same as the one from the opera website?
<soulrider> thats what the help sais :-/
<soulrider> Codecs for playing non-free formats are not included in Kubuntu by default. You can get support for the extra codecs by installing the libxine-extracodecs package from the Multiverse repository
<digitalslacker> I still get the exact same error message when trying to install mythtv
<soulrider> BRB
<soulrider> im back
<westjd> can anyone help me with formating an unrecognized hard drive?
<Perseid0> OK. I have system sounds again. Yay! :) But I still have no MIDI.
<kana> westjd: try man mkfs
<westjd> kana, I am very new to some of thses complex (what I think is comples) linux commands
<kana> westjd: i have little faith with the graphical tools so am afraid can not help you there :)
<westjd> kana I have an NTFS formated drive, and I want linux to formate it and use it. (i dont care about data loss)
<gekko`> westjd: search for gparted or qtparted
<Em4n> this is confusing... kde keeps crashing when i login as a regular user, but root can get in just fine
<gekko`> both are gui partitioning applications
<westjd> thnks geko
<nixbox> hi all
<nixbox> i have a windows installation with one NTFS partition, is there any software which can help me partition that single partition futher and in-place?
<nixbox> parted is only for FAT32?
<westjd> nixbox I saw some wiki infor about NTFS
<westjd> you should look there
<gekko`> nixbox: do you want to format your hdd to ntfs?
<westjd> hhhmmm qt parted does not see any devices
<westjd> I better go to bed anyway and figure it out in the moring.
<westjd> later all
<nixbox> gekko`,  no, i want to install linux and i want to extract some space from the NTFS partition without displacing any data
<wckdkl0wn> is there anyway to back track something i did in settings?
<wckdkl0wn> i was messing around with system settings - display earlier to try and get my output to clone onto my tv through svid and now i get an error when opening it and i dont have video playback on my monitor
<wckdkl0wn> even in administrator mode
<apeman2020> hello all
<soulrider> uhm, im insatlling the flash plugin
<soulrider> but hte instalation is kinda stuck in 90%
<soulrider> its been there for minutes now
<soulrider> Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ...
<apeman2020> i am looking to use apt-get to install x on my server build of ubuntu... i need some HELP!
<wckdkl0wn> it says an error occured during your last kde upgrade leaving an orphan module...... and you have old third party modules lying around
<wckdkl0wn> the module display could not be loaded
<soulrider> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<alexicon> heyas, whats that important xine package to get??? and the repository it needs?
<alexicon> !xine
<ubotu> I know nothing about xine - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<alexicon> !libxine
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<alexicon> hm
<apeman2020> need help installing xwindows on my ubuntu server install~
<jk-> apt-get install xserver-xorg ?
<apeman2020> nope..
<apeman2020> doesnt work
<jk-> why's that ?
<apeman2020> package xserver-xorg has no installation candidate
<apeman2020> any ideas?
<jk-> what do you have in your sources.list ?
<jk-> pm me instead of flooding channel :)
<apeman2020> i have uncommented all of the repositories (default)
<MilhousePunkRock> !info libxine
<ubotu> Package libxine does not exist in dapper
<jk-> libxine1-main
<jk-> sorry, libxine-main1
<alexicon> hi, whats the name of the repository that contains xine-extracodecs?
<alexicon> is that the right package name?
<wckdkl0wn> i was messing around with system settings - display earlier to try and get my output to clone onto my tv through svid and now i get an error when opening it and i dont have video playback on my monitor
<wckdkl0wn> it says an error occured during your last kde upgrade leaving an orphan module...... and you have old third party modules lying around
<wckdkl0wn> the module display could not be loaded
<wckdkl0wn> any ideas on a fix for this?
<Hawkwind> !info xine-extracodecs
<ubotu> Package xine-extracodecs does not exist in dapper
<alexicon> hm
<Hawkwind> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<alexicon> ah cheers!
<alexicon> !amarok > alexicon
<tulga> where locate KDE's menu file?
<Ignite_> tulga, its built out of .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<Ignite_> you can edit the menu if you right click it then choose "Menu Editor"
<jesspher> does anybody know any program in ubuntu that can open pdf files
<jk-> kpdf
<noiesmo> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/KPDF/gpdf, adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<jesspher> can i run this programs usiing the terminal? xpdf/KPDF/gpdf
<jk-> yes
<Hawkwind> Yes, of course
<jesspher> what do i type
<jk-> kpdf
<Hawkwind> kpdf, xpdf, gpdf
<jk-> or
<jk-> kpdf filename.pdf
<jesspher> when i type xpdf it will say command not found
<jk-> then xpdf isn't installed
<jk-> sudo apt-get install xpdf
<Ignite_> although, kpdf is much more integrated with KDE
<kana> and you cn install acroread too
<Ignite_> yes but its slow as hell and proprietary :P
<jk-> yeah, if you're using kubuntu, try kpdf instead
<kana> Ignite_: agree but is the best i used so far
<jk-> Ignite_: you forgot ugly :)
<jesspher> i want the fasted pdf file reader in ubuntu
<Ignite_> jk-, hehe
<jesspher> which one is the fastest
<kana> jesspher: xpdf is quite light
<jesspher> is it the best one?
<kana> define best
<Ignite_> and with kpdf you can view the documents in konqueror whilst browsing the web so.. :P
<jesspher> the fastest one that can read pdf files
<jk-> jesspher: try them all and then decide which one is the best for you
<Ignite_> or
<Ignite_> look at screenshots etc..
<jesspher> thanks for your answers
<kana> jesspher: i do lots of pdf presentations for me acroread was the best in terms of resources and speed
<Ignite_> jesspher, http://kpdf.kde.org/screenshots.php
<jesspher> can i install KPDF by using the terminal?
<Ignite_> yes
<Ignite_> sudo apt-get install kpdf
<Ignite_> or, K Menu -> Add/Remove
<Ignite_> and you can install it with the GUI :)
<nixbox> how to search the apt repository?
<jesspher> thanks ignite
<jk-> nixbox:  apt-cache search
<Ignite_> nixbox, or use the GUI, K Menu -> Add/Remove
<nixbox> Ignite_,  that doesn't list all the packages for some weird reason
<nixbox> whats the package for mplayer firefox plugin?
<Ignite_> nixbox, tick the box "Show unsupported software"
<nixbox> Ignite_,  i have done that
<Ignite_> and changed the category to "All"?
<nixbox> Ignite_,  even selected "Any suite" as well
<Ignite_> mozilla-mplayer is the package IIRC
<Ignite_> weird
<apeman2020> hello all!~
<Ignite_> hello
<MilhousePunkRock> Is setting up an Intel 2200 WLAN card "painless" in Kubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> hello apeman2020
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey Ignite_!
<nixbox> Ignite_,  ok its working, installed thanks.
<Ignite_> hey MilhousePunkRock :D
<Ignite_> nixbox, anytime
<apeman2020> does anyone use enhanced builder?
<kana> MilhousePunkRock: no works out of the box on ubuntu. i even set it as my main network connection during installation
<Healot> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MilhousePunkRock> kana: I am currently using a PC-Card with the Atheros chipset, and I am looking to replace it with a Mini-PCI card... So that's a piece of cake with the right chipset on the new card?
<Healot> for status of most wifi cards
<MilhousePunkRock> Thx Healot
<Healot> rt2xxx
<kana> MilhousePunkRock: mine is built in
<Healot> fsf recommended - rt 2xxx
<MilhousePunkRock> kana: Mine will be too, I hope, in a few weeks...
<_rince_> mrgn
<kana> MilhousePunkRock: i had not any troubles with it here. it is supported by the kernel and the firmware come with ubuntu
<kana> MilhousePunkRock: did not need to make anyconfiguration
<MilhousePunkRock> kana: That tempts me to push the "Buy now"-button... :-D
<kana> MilhousePunkRock: look at this link http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<jesspher> for me acroread is the best for pdf files
<kana> jesspher: same here :)
<Ignite_> :(
<j_luges> umm, could anybody help mej
<j_luges> mE*
<j_luges> me*
<Ignite_> hehe
<j_luges> how can i unblock a site
<j_luges> which is blocked through /etc/hosts
<j_luges> my brother did it
<j_luges> and i don't have root privilages
<Ignite_> then maybe its blocked for a reason?
<kana> kpdf seem to have some problems do not know why? evince is resource hog and xpdf is too primative
<j_luges> no
<j_luges> he puts it there because he hates me
<Ignite_> oh
<Ignite_> you could use a proxy
<Ignite_> possibly
<j_luges> how
<MilhousePunkRock> kana: Nice, seems to be a pretty active project. The 2200 is a popular chipset, isnt it?
<apeman2020> anyone using   AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Windsor 2000MHz HT Socket AM2 Dual Core Processor
<Ignite_> j_luges, its not a straight forward thing really, your best off searching google
<j_luges> hmm?
<Ignite_> basically you need to find a public proxy server, then set your browser to tunnel traffic through it
<Ignite_> so then your connecting to the proxy and its sending you the pages, you never actually connect to the blocked website
<j_luges> ok cool
<j_luges> where could i find a public one
<Ignite_> google :P
<Healot> #tor
<Ignite_> he doesn't have root
* Ignite_ goes to get breakfast
<draik> j_luges
<draik> diversion
<draik> I have a site for you
<diversion> wait
<draik> http://www.vtunnel.com
<draik> j_luges or diversion, go to that link. It will allow you to web surf with the vtunnel.com name
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> uhm, whast the command in the konsole to go back one directory, kind of like CD.. in DOS
<unix_infidel> cd ..
<j_luges> lol
<soulrider> witha  space ?
<unix_infidel> try it out and see.
<Flosoft> hey
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> i feel so retarded....
<soulrider> i didnt know about the space
<Flosoft> I have no sound, although both cards are discovered :S
<unix_infidel> !gooogle
<ubotu> I know nothing about gooogle - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<unix_infidel> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<j_luges> !pie
<ubotu> I know nothing about pie - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<unix_infidel> soulrider: ^^^^^^ for next time :)
<unix_infidel> lol.
<unix_infidel> yes, that's right, you owe me some pie next time.
<unix_infidel> i dont work for free!
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> crap... java didnt insatll well
<soulrider> install
<soulrider> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<soulrider> ! jdk
<ubotu> I know nothing about jdk - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kana> soulrider:
<soulrider> yes
<unix_infidel> soulrider: why do you need the jdk
<kana> did you sudo update-alternatives --config java
<soulrider> to program :P
<unix_infidel> the jre should be enough for whatever desktop stuff you need.
<kana> to select your java
<soulrider> kana: i didnt, thanks
<kana> :)
<soulrider> god, i feel like sucha  moron
<soulrider> i seriously cant do shit with linux
<supernix>   /uptime
<soulrider> can you guys recommend a good book? :P
<supernix> Uptime: 4 days, 3 hours and 48 minutes
<Flosoft> I have no sound, although both cards are discovered :S
<soulrider> i think im gonna need linux for ultra dummies
<j_luges> harry potter and the philosiphers stone lol
<Flosoft> can someone help me with that?
<j_luges> actually it's a boring book
<apeman2020> soulrider_ you are in good company, if it wasnt for this community i would be lost~
<kana> soulrider: help.ubuntu.com and debian.org are good starters
<supernix> Soulrider to my knowledge there are no Kubuntu books but you can get several Ubuntu books now
<soulrider> yes, i read half of it
<soulrider> and it was crap :-/
<boogy> hello
<supernix> One is called Beginning Ubuntu if memory serves me correctly
<soulrider> ill try and look for them
<apeman2020> Hi boogy
<supernix> The other is Ubuntu Hacks
<supernix> both very good
<soulrider> i mean, i dont really know anything about any linux
<soulrider> this is all new for me
<supernix> and there are a butt load of books on Ubuntu comming out soon
<soulrider> completely new
<kana> soulrider: they are pretty the same with minor differences
<supernix> Other than the books you can check out the linux docs sites
<soulrider> :)
<soulrider> is there any way i can do a file to run a command
<soulrider> kind of like .bat
<kana> !cli > soulrider
<soulrider> that way i can run my jars more easily
<supernix> ah yeah
<supernix> I dont know much about shell scripting but that is what your talking about
<Ignite_> soulrider, look up shell scripting
<soulrider> ok
<Ignite_> heh
<supernix> You just setup a script and call it as you wish
<Ignite_> :)
<jk-> echo -e '#!/bin/bash\n\njava -jar file.jar' > run-jar; chmod 755 run-jar
<jk-> :D
<Ignite_> lol
<soulrider> yay! it works
<Ignite_> :D
<supernix> You can even write some commands in a text file and then chmod x the file and then just type it is when you like like ./thefile and it will run whatever you wish
<soulrider> my minesweeper looks cool ont he linux console :P
<supernix> Unix Power Tools is a good book on shell scripting
<soulrider> i think im gonna go for the starter ones first
<soulrider> for basic linux
<soulrider> adnt hen move on
<soulrider> like i gotta figure out how to make opera launch when i clcika  link instead of konqueror :P
<kana> soulrider: default web browser check it under kcontrol if i remember properly
<kana> been a while since i last used kde :)
<Ignite_> soulrider, k menu -> system settings -> KDE components -> Default applications -> web browser
<soulrider> yay, woprks!
<soulrider> im loving this :P
<Ignite_> :D
<Ignite_> <3
<soulrider> little by ittle things satrt to work as i want them to
<Ignite_> :)
<boogy> plise give me repozitory (sources.list) for kubuntu
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<soulrider> there ay go =D
<Ignite_> :D
<jk-> heh. neat
<soulrider> im learning ;)
<Ignite_> i will remember that one, i was halfway through typing the url :P
<soulrider> what i need to do now, is to eb able to launch opera through katapult, i got it on my k menu abnd everything, but katapult ignores it
<boogy> senks
<Ignite_> strange
<Ignite_> tried restarting katapult?
<soulrider> err, how do i dot hat :P
<Ignite_> alt+space; alt+c to get the menu
<soulrider> just open it again
<Ignite_> alt+space; alt+c to get the menu then you can choose "quit"
<soulrider> ooooo
<soulrider> nice
<Ignite_> :D
<soulrider> katapult is wonderful
<soulrider> oh yay, works!
<Ignite_> :)
<soulrider> lets see if i installed flash correctly
<soulrider> oh yes! i did!
<Ignite_> :)
<soulrider> !eclipse
<ubotu> I know nothing about eclipse - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ignite_> :O
<soulrider> in widnwos you gotta use your mouse, here you gotta use your keyboard a lot more
<soulrider> and its so mcuh faster too
<Ignite_> !eclipseide
<ubotu> I know nothing about eclipseide - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ignite_> ugh
<jk-> well, you don't *have* to
<Ignite_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE <-= soulrider
<soulrider> thanks
<Ignite_> np
<soulrider> uhm, question
<soulrider> if i click on a link
<Ignite_> ?
<soulrider> wait
<soulrider> i think ic an fix it myself
<soulrider> hang on
<Ignite_> :D
<soulrider> ok, no, couldnt
<soulrider> if i click ona  link
<soulrider> opera will open the page on the same tab ig to open
<soulrider> so if im browsing a site, it will be kind of overwritten with what i click
<Ignite_> hrm, i don't use opera, is there a setting in the opera preferences?
<jk-> soulrider: middle click?
<nautilusit> question how do you use an usb mouse mine will no work.
<nautilusit> logitech
<soulrider> nope, middle click doesnt work
<Ignite_> nautilusit, they usually work fine, is it exotic?
<soulrider> i mean, it works inside opera, but not if i clcik somethign here
<nautilusit> medialife
<nautilusit> mediaplay sorry
* Ignite_ looks into it
<Ignite_> soulrider, i have no clue on your link problem sorry
<nautilusit> I am new to this
<soulrider> ok
<nautilusit> windows no more
<Ignite_> :D
<obf213> hey i modded my keyboard by added keys using the command xmodmap -e
<Ignite_> haha cool, got pictures?
<obf213> but i have to have to enter the keys in every time i restart, anyone know how i can save this setting
<kana> nautilusit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is your best bet
<Ignite_> nautilusit, http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=3,CONTENTID=9340 <-= is that it?
<Ignite_> obf213, you could write a simple script to do it for you
<obf213> alright how would i do that
<obf213> i have all the info that i want to assign the keys ive done this a few times now. im guessing a script would enter the command a log in no?
<obf213> Ignite_: how i write a script? kate?
<Ignite_> basically, create a new file and add "#!/bin/sh" as the first line, then after that all the commands you run to get your keys working, save it somewhere safe, then add "exec /path/to/script &" to your ~/.bash_profile file
<obf213> ok
<Ignite_> you should also run "chmod +x <file>" on the cript
<Ignite_> script*
<Ignite_> that way when you login it will all setup automatically for you :)
<soulrider> nice, i can use opera to browse the directories
<Ignite_> :)
<obf213> i dont know what that means Ignite_ do i type that chmod in the first line in kate or something
<jk-> don't use exec
<jk-> it'll stop the execution of the current script
<Ignite_> obf213, after you have saved the file run that command on it, replace <file> with the scripts filename though
<jk-> obf213: type it on the console
<Ignite_> heh, i'm not big on shell scripts :P
<obf213> jk- if i do what you say then ido i include #!/bin/sh as the first line in the kate file
<jk-> yep
<obf213> ok
<jk-> probably just easier to add your xmodmap commands directly to .bashrc
<soulrider> does anyone know why my contacts in MSN see me offline all the time? im using Kopete
<obf213> i wish i knew how to do that
<Ignite_> i was thinking that if he made a script he could remove it at will
<jk-> open it in an editor? :)
<obf213> would it just be called .bashrc
<draik> soulrider, quite a few people I know using MSN have that same issue
<obf213> so sudo kate .bashrc
<draik> same for AIM
<soulrider> maybe ebcause its not the latest Kopete?
<soulrider> i think that might eb the problem
<jk-> obf213: you should already have a .bashrc file in your home directory
<Ignite_> is your setting set to offline? i find that it doesn't always set you to online, but you see your contacts anyway
<jk-> obf213: you don't need the
<draik> they are using windoze, that eliminates kopete
<jk-> obf213: you don't need the 'sudo'
<soulrider> i had that problem in windoze to
<soulrider> too*
<obf213> arlight it opened
<soulrider> but it was if i used an old evrsion of msn
<jk-> soulrider: or are you marked as 'invisible' ?
<obf213> so do ijsut add my commands then jk-
<jk-> yep, at the end of the file
<soulrider> i believe that probably kopete has an old protocol or something
<soulrider> no, im marked as online
<Ignite_> !opera > me
<obf213> jk- can it go anywhere in my bashrc
<Ignite_> !info opera > me
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in dapper
<Ignite_> ugh
<soulrider> opera pwnz all :P
<soulrider> seriously, soemtimes i think im the only one that liekd it
<soulrider> its kidna frustrating
<Ignite_> i prefer to keep away from proprietary software as much as possible, but thought i would give it a go
<obf213> hey Ignite, i was told to jsut add the info to .bashrc so i opened it in kate. can the command lines go anywhere?
<soulrider> believe me, youll love it
<Ignite_> obf213, yeah
<soulrider> nintendo has it in its DS console, and it will be on Wii, the new console
<soulrider> and if nintendo is using ti, it has to be good
<Ignite_> yeah, i heard about that
<Ignite_> does opera support extentions?
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> i believe it has plugins
<soulrider> and it supports widgets too
<Ignite_> sounds cool
<soulrider> but i never really needed to even look for a plugin
<soulrider> its very complete
<soulrider> has built in IRC, Mail client
<Ignite_> in firefox i would usually just install adblock and unplug, thats about it
<soulrider> and  other useful things like notes
<soulrider> with opera you can block ads
<Ignite_> i prefer kmail for my emails and xchat for IRC
<soulrider> just select thema dn poof, gone
<Ignite_> :D
<soulrider> i was kinda skeptical about it
<soulrider> im a bitch lol
<Ignite_> lol
<soulrider> and ive been using it sicne version 6
<jk-> skeptopotamus
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> lol, batman is on TV, cant believe the movie is so lame
<Ignite_> i get a horrible feeling of guilt when i use/install propriatery programs
<soulrider> its ht eone with governator
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> i dont :P
<soulrider> i never even payed for anythign in my life :P
<soulrider> except a few games
<kana> Ignite_: guilt are you in a cult or something ;
<kana> )
<Ignite_> i've read a lot on GNU and the FSF, read about all the things and free software (as in freedom) has become my life
<soulrider> well, i allways used windwos
<os2mac> aloha everyone.
<soulrider> so im not too into free software and stuff
<soulrider> hi!
<Ignite_> i used to use windows
<Ignite_> a long time ago
<soulrider> besides, ig to my internet connection less than 4 years ago
<obf213> hey jk- i added them logged of and i didnt work
<obf213> do i need to have the # sign before each line?
<jk-> nope
<soulrider> oh crap, almost 4 AM
<Ignite_> a nice feature i can't do without in firefox, is its ability to automatically do a google search for whatever you type into the address bar that isn't a URL and show the most relevant result, does opera support this? @ soulrider
<Ignite_> lol, its 7:42am here
<soulrider> uhm yes
<Ignite_> ah good :)
<soulrider> i never use it though
<soulrider> i just type g and whatever
<soulrider> so it googles it
<soulrider> but i know there is a way to just show the ebst result
<obf213> hey jk- nvm it works thanks a ton
<soulrider> it is possible
<kana> Ignite_: i used both opera is much superior :)
<Ignite_> :)
<jk-> obf213: no problem
<soulrider> im gonna miss photoshop... there isnt a linux verson is there ?
<jk-> soulrider: gimp
<soulrider> is ti as good ?
<kana> soulrider: does the media player plugin work in opera?
<jk-> err, that wasn't an insult. it's the name of a photoshop-like program
<jk-> soulrider: better in some areas, worse in others.
<soulrider> media player plugin ? like stream stuff in web sites?
<kana> yap
<jk-> i think there's a plugin to make it look & feel like photoshop
<soulrider> lol jk, i ahd heard of it before, no worries about the insults :P
<jk-> :)
<soulrider> yea, opera is just like any other browser
<soulrider> just better! :P
<vigilante_> Anyone usin compiz with kde?
<kana> soulrider: the media player plugin does not work here
<soulrider> i neve rhad a problem streaming anything
<kana> soulrider: only the realplayer plugin work
<soulrider> i could allways watch videos
<soulrider> even if they were WMV, RM or QT
<kana> did you try apple movies let me get the site
<kosh> try to watch one of those 1080i quicktime movies
<soulrider> apple.com/trailers ?
<kosh> they are done with some new encoding that is different
<kana> yap
<soulrider> my connection would die :P
<kosh> some of the apple trailers I can watch just not the hd ones
<soulrider> yea, i never had a problem streaming anything with opera
<kana> soulrider: i went to opera website they say the problem that the media player plugin had to be compiled without the gtk ext
<kana> soulrider: which plugin you use
<soulrider> well, i just insatlled it in linux :P
<soulrider> sicne i insatlled linux like 10 hours ago lol
<soulrider> but in win i never ahd a problem
<kana> soulrider: i know under window there are no probs :)
<soulrider> ah
<soulrider> well, i dont really kwo under linux
<soulrider> but i doubt there are any problems
<kosh> actually for a long time it was easier for me to watch quicktime videos under linux then under windows
<kosh> I have a 7.1 audio setup and earlier quicktime players would screw with mixer settings
<kosh> and it would keep resetting the mixer levels would screwed things up
<kosh> creative actually added a setting to their sound card just to cover that problem which was to make it so that only their control applets could change the sound card settings
<soulrider> how do i know where the files go when i insatlled a package?
<soulrider> like, i insatlled oepra, how do i know where it went ?
<bimberi> soulrider: dpkg -L opera
<soulrider> thanks
<Ignite_> soulrider, which repo did you add to install opera?
<soulrider> i rightcliked the file adn then hit add package
<soulrider> or install, or something
<Ignite_> ah, from the opera website?
<acojlo> can someone send me /etc/default/acpi-support file?
<soulrider> yea
<Ignite_> ah, there is an official repo with it now
<soulrider> what if i wanted to uninstall opera, how can i do that ?
<soulrider> :O
<Ignite_> so you can keep it upto date with everything else :P
<Ignite_> k menu -> add/remove
<Ignite_> or, sudo apt-get remove opera
<soulrider> :O that easy ?
<Ignite_> yeah :)
<soulrider> its almost as easy as win!
<Ignite_> :D
<soulrider> oh my, linux is fabulous!
<Ignite_> easier imho
<Ignite_> :P
<Ignite_> <3
<soulrider> <3 indeed
<soulrider> <<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>> they work now
<soulrider> they didnt work before, dunno why
<soulrider> maybe because of keyboard language
<Ignite_> :)
<soulrider> uhm, can i get gimp from adept ?
<Ignite_> should be able too
<soulrider> great
<soulrider> i love this repository thing
<soulrider> in a way, everythign in linux is made for lazy people!
<kosh> what is better is later when you find out what it takes to keep it updated
<kosh> think of what it takes to update all your software on windows vs clickong on the adept updater when it says there are updates
<kosh> and it can update ALL the software, not just a few things like windows can
<soulrider> awesome!
<soulrider> btw, i gotta update the list f the repositories right ?
<soulrider> like, what they contain
<Ignite_> soulrider, i finally found it, if you want to install opera from the repos add the line "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main" (without the quotes) to your /etc/apt/sources.list file then run "apt-get update" (without quotes)
<kana> soulrider: you do not need to reboot either after an update unless you wana run new kernel
<soulrider> youre gonna kill me fro asking this but, what exactly is the kernell
<kosh> soulrider: adept updater checks every so often on its own and also when you log in
<kana> soulrider: so no more reboots and update and reboot and hell it took so long
<kosh> soulrider: so it will keep itself up to date
<soulrider> cool
<Ignite_> soulrider, linux is ther kernel, the entire os is actually called "GNU/Linux" or "GNU+Linux", linux is just a kernel, one part of the operating system, not the whole thing
<kosh> soulrider: it tells you what software it updates, if it says kernel then you should reboot :)
<kosh> the kernel is the base part of the os that talks to the hardware
<Ignite_> the*
<kana> soulrider: is the base on which the sys work (the interface between progs and the hardware
<kana> kosh: lol you are always the faster typer
<soulrider> ohhh
<soulrider> Ignite_: i can add that line from within adept right ?
<soulrider> and instead if typing apt get... i cna hit the update button ?
<kosh> kana: that is what happens when you write software for a living
<Ignite_> i don't think so, i presonally find adept "skimpy" compared to synaptic which you get in ubuntu, so i usually use apt from the CLI
<Ignite_> yeah you can hit the update button
<Ignite_> i think
<Ignite_> :P
<kana> kosh: or when you are lazy sleeping watching a movie and chatting like me ;)
<kosh> you can add new repositories in adept, you can update them and also do a full upgrade
<kosh> I usually use the cli though and not any gui apps
<soulrider> crap, i dont know what is up with my college's website, i cant access it unless i use a proxy
<soulrider> dont hate the gui :P
<kosh> I can use the cli faster then any gui
<kosh> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    will update the package list and then upgrade all installed software
* Ignite_ installs opera
<kosh> and I can run that faster then a gui can start
<soulrider> probably
<kana> kosh: dist-upgrade only for upgrading the disto
<Ignite_> i like the GUI, its more fun, but the CLI is a lot faster/efficient in some areas imho
<soulrider> im still slow witht eh GUI, i  dont know what mess i can do witht he cli
<kana> apt-get upgrade is the command or you loose your config files
<soulrider> first ill learn the basics, thent he CLI :P
<Ignite_> :)
<kosh> kana: I have used dist-upgrade for about 6 years now I know what it does :)
<Ignite_> and.. opera installed... *guilt kicks in* :P
<soulrider> apparently gims is already insatlled, but i cant find a shortcut :(
<gnomefreak> kana: dist-upgrade does _not_ upgrade your version of ubuntu
<soulrider> lol
<kosh> dist-upgrade will update to the newest versions and it is capable of removing software
<kosh> upgrade won't ever remove any software
<kana> gnomefreak: it is much more severe and i said it should be used for dist-upgrade only as it might overwrite custom config files
<kosh> dist-upgrade should never overwrite custom config files
<gnomefreak> kana: you cant get kernel upgrades with upgrade you need to use dist-upgrade
<kosh> since how config files are handled is dpkg's job, dist-upgrade just decides which packages shoudl be updated
<kana> kosh: it does here
<kosh> if you customize a config file the system should not touch it after that
<Ignite_> heh, why don't we all end this problem and read the man pages :)
<jk-> it'll ask you if you want the new or the old version
<kosh> Ignite_: I did read the man page
<Ignite_> :)
<kana> Ignite_: cool will do that again :)
<soulrider> err, can i add a shortcut to gimp automatically or do i have to make it manually ?
* Ignite_ fires up opera
<soulrider> opera rocks! :P
<Ignite_> soulrider, sometimes the K menu is a pain and doesn't update, there is a way to refresh it that i'm not sure of, you can log out and in again and it will refresh but its not all that practical
<kosh> you would have to add the gimp shortcut yourself, however the system does add its own gimp shortcut in the menu
<kosh> it just won't add one to the desktop
<soulrider> i had a small idea
<soulrider> and it worked
<kosh> I don't like opera very much
<soulrider> i opened hte config
<soulrider> and hit save
<kosh> getElementById is still screwed up in opera 9
<soulrider> that way it will update without relogging
<kosh> it confuses the name and id namespace
<soulrider> nooooo, opera rulllleeeessss **speaks in a hypnotic way**
* Ignite_ looks at opera
<soulrider> there are new kubuntu upgrades every like 1 hour :-/
* Ignite_ notices no progress bar
<kosh> that is why our web based management system only support khtml and gecko based renderers, you can use any browser on the front end though
<Ignite_> soulrider, thats only because you have only just installed it :P
<Ignite_> well
<kosh> opera does a fairly good job on most things but gecko and khtml do have better css and js support
<Ignite_> i don't know
<Ignite_> i assume
* Ignite_ is good at assuming
<Ignite_> ^_^
<soulrider> Ignite_: the bar by default sucks
<soulrider> go to options and make it appear as a popup in the bottom
<Ignite_> i agree, this layout is making me ill
<soulrider> that will amke it looks nice
* Ignite_ goes to play with the options
<kosh> opera is nice as another renderer to test against but I do wish they would fix some of their js problems
<soulrider> options > appearance and int he drop down menu click on pop-up
<Ignite_> yeah, i don't see an option to make it permanent though
<kosh> it has been reported many times but I guess they don't care
<soulrider> whatd oy ou mean
<Ignite_> soulrider, i would like the status bar to stay there
<Ignite_> it distracts me when it flashes about like that
<soulrider> it will stay there
<soulrider> it satys there for me :-/
<Ignite_> only whilst the page is loading
<soulrider> ahh
<soulrider> why do you want it when its not loading :P
<Ignite_> because it flashes around and distracts me
<Ignite_> <_<
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> popper is better than static .P
<soulrider> fuck, i gotta stop using ":P"
<Ignite_> lol
<jk-> :P rocks
<Ignite_> when something flashes like that it gives me the impression its requesting some information
<jk-> second only to :
<SpAwN> crap....i just reallized that my ipod isnt mounting right....b4 i would plug it in...it would say what do u want to do...id say open in a new window....it would...now it says there was a error...any ideas?
<Ignite_> worst thing is its propriatery so i can't add that ability :'(
<kana> kosh: according to this http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html you should use dist-upgrade when upgrading from one release to the other. for upgradng in same release apt-get upgrade is recommended. yet the manual just state that upgrade will not remove any installed packages while dist-upgrade might
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<SpAwN> all it says is a unknow error has occured
<Ignite_> soulrider, what was it you did to refresh the menu?
<kosh> kana: I ran sid for a long time and still run it on many systems, dist-upgrade is right for sid
<kosh> kana: the explanation there is a pretty simple one and not quite correct
<soulrider> o went to options
<soulrider> like if i were toa dd a new items
<soulrider> and just hit save
<soulrider> so it automatically updates
<soulrider> even if you dont make any changes
<Ignite_> righto
<Ignite_> thanks
<soulrider> ;)
<Ignite_> :D
<kana> kosh: i think i understand it know. I can now see there is no harm with dis-upgrade in same release though i still think upgrade is safer :)
<jesspher> does adding a sound card to my pc boost my pc performance?
<Ignite_> i wonder if its possible to write a plugin for opera to add a static status bar
<kosh> upgrade won't always work
<kosh> jesspher: for playing games if the sound card can do the game effects in hardware it would boost performance
<soulrider> Ignite_: no idea, my programming skills are still reduced to whiles, fors, ifs, arrays and lists :P
<kosh> jesspher: for playing regular audio it would boost performance if it can do multiple audio streams at a time in hardware compared to do it in hardware
<jk-> wow, one of my pages in a quit message. :D
<Ignite_> soulrider, hehe
<jesspher>  like how much mhz would it take away from the cpu
<kosh> jesspher: for both of those the solution is a creative labs sound card since they are supported in games and support multi open in hardware, you can get a pci audigy2 for about $40
<soulrider> OR
<jk-> almost none
<soulrider> youc an use an on board sound card
<kosh> jesspher: on any modern machine it would make almost no difference
<soulrider> like me :P
<kosh> however the dedicated sound cards mostly sound better and work a lot better at games
<MilhousePunkRock> After some research on Mini-PCI WiFi cards... Will a card with a prism-chipset work fine as well?
<jesspher>  but would i cause better sound clarity?
<Ademan> how do you create a *.ttf font from a *.spec font?
<kosh> I don't know of any built in sound chip that sounds as good as even something like an audigy2
<kosh> however if you don't have fairly good speakers you won't ever notice
<jk-> MilhousePunkRock: as long as you don't need to use WPA
<kosh> if what you have now sound good enough to do you and you are not playing windows games it probably does not matter
<MilhousePunkRock> jk-: No WPA at all or just a lot of work to do to get it working?
<jk-> MilhousePunkRock: none at all (with the prism54 driver) i believe
<MilhousePunkRock> jk-: That sucks... I just changed my encryption to WPA last week... :-/
<jesspher>  what are the major companies that makes soundcards
<MilhousePunkRock> jesspher: The major company is Creative
<Healot> Creative?
<kosh> creative is the major player left
<kosh> they crushed everyone else pretty much
<kosh> however they have also tended to support about every os out there for their sound cards which is one reason they did well
<Healot> most of the soundcards today use chipsets made by via, realtek, etc...
<SpAwN> crap my ipod still wont mount...can anyone help?
<kosh> back when os/2, linux, bsd, sco unix, beos etc it was pretty much the only card you could get which would work under all of them
<SpAwN> dmesg says it connects fine...but kde isnt auto mounting it...and i dont know how to mount it otherwise
<Ignite_> SpAwN, try amarok
<jk-> amarok's not going to help if the ipod can't mount :(
<SpAwN> Ignite_, what u mean....i just want to mount the ipod so a: it charges b:so i can use gtkpod to put music on it
<jk-> SpAwN: what does it tell you when you try to mount it ?
<jk-> SpAwN: it doens't need to be mounted to charge :)
<SpAwN> b4 i pluged it in...it asked what i wanted to do...and auto mounted
<SpAwN> a uknown error has occured
<jk-> ah
<Ignite_> amarok is like the no 1 media player out there, it supports ipods, if you run that then connect your ipod it will take care of it all for you
<soulrider> ok guysm im gonna got o ebd before my mom wakes up, finds me here and goes berserk
<SpAwN> i just upgraded kde
<soulrider> ill see you tomorrow!!
<Ignite_> bye soulrider
<soulrider> see ya!
<SpAwN> Ignite_, i prefer xmms.....but if i wanted to play off my ipod i would defianlty use amarok
<Ignite_> <3 amarok
<Ignite_> i haven't used xmms in years, its not being developed anymore afaik, not since 2003
<SpAwN> http://pastebin.ca/108047
* Ignite_ clicks
<SpAwN> Ignite_, its not but i still prefer it over any other music player
<vigilante_> anyone tried xgl+compiz on kubuntu?
<kosh> xmms is a pain in the neck, even at the double size it is tiny since it is all pixel based interface
<kosh> amarok will scale on a higher rez interface
<SpAwN> i like the fact that xmms i small and fast
<jk-> SpAwN: are you using kubuntu ? or ubuntu ?
<SpAwN> now does that mean that the ipod is /dev/sdb?
<SpAwN> kubuntu
<SpAwN> dapper
<jk-> SpAwN: yep, sdb
<kosh> the different between amarok and xmms for playing audio is < 1% cpu usage
<Ignite_> yes
<jk-> sdb2
<kosh> at least on my systems
<SpAwN> jk-, i could mount /dev/sdb /mount/place?
<jk-> you could
<jk-> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mount/place
<SpAwN> jk k i am gonna try it
<Ignite_> sdb1 probably, since USB devices are usually partitioned like harddisks
<jk-> Ignite_: sdb1 is the boot partition on an ipod
<Ignite_> ah
<jk-> .. i think. anyway, the music and stuff is on 2 :)
<kana> kosh: just curious what made you swith to ubuntu from debian for right now i am just facinated with debian that i am dual booting it with ubuntu
<jk-> SpAwN: try this:
<SpAwN> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<SpAwN>        missing codepage or other error
<SpAwN> :/
<jk-> eep
<jk-> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<jk-> to list the partition table
<kosh> kana: I just switched my desktop because at the time ubuntu had a newer version of kde then debian sid did
<SpAwN> /dev/sdb1               1          10       80293+   0  Empty
<SpAwN> /dev/sdb2              11        3648    29222235    b  W95 FAT32
<kosh> when I build my new box it will probably go back to a pure debian sid box
<jk-> oh, sorry:
<jk-> ount -t vfat /dev/sdb2 /mount/place
<jk-> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb2 /mount/place
<kana> kosh: ok cool man
<jk-> (missed the '2')
<SpAwN> jk i think that worked
<jk-> cool
<jk-> ok, i'm off. time to head home :)
<grothesk> vigilante_: I'm running XGL on kubuntu.
<apeman2020> what package do i need to install to use the MAKE command?
<vigilante_> Does it run well? (any faster, better), I found this guide - http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=1067
<grothesk> apeman2020: build-essential
<apeman2020> thanks !
<grothesk> vigilante_: faster than? better than?
<vigilante_> grothesk: I mean, faster/better(feature wise) than what we currently have in kde without compiz/xgl
<grothesk> That ist an odd comparison.
<grothesk> What do you compare XGL/Compiz with plain kde? There is nothing to compare.
<Healot> xgl/compiz on kde vs. xgl/compiz on gnome?
<vigilante_> grothesk: what I mean, why add xgl/compiz, what is the benefit? (if any)
<grothesk> No real benefit.
<grothesk> It just looks nice.
<grothesk> Und annoys me within half an hour so I have to turn it off.
<kosh> the benefit is a long term one
<kosh> if you run more then one monitor you would find that the gui actually has a pretty high cpu cost
<grothesk> At the moment it is a techdemo.
<vigilante_> I hear kde4 will have similar hardware acceleration features built in
<kosh> the point of stuff like xgl/aiglx is to offload work from the cpu to the video cards
<kosh> so if you run a quad head setup and have video cards with opengl support across all 4 heads you can get a substation speed up by offloading work to the video cards
<vigilante_> ic
<vigilante_> I will wait for kde4
<grothesk> So at the moment it is no 'must have'.
<vigilante_> I am frustrated now because SMARTpm is not downloading packages, even though it finds them in the list
<vigilante_> Anyone else using SMARTpm here?
<Healot> !find smartpm
<ubotu> Found: smartpm
<Healot> !info smartpm
<ubotu> smartpm: An alternative package manager that works with dpkg/rpm. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.41-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 397 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<Healot> universe >> enable this section for dapper repos yet?
<kraut> moin
<fatih> testing ... testing ...
<kana> cya all
<kana> kosh: take care my friend
<vigilante_> Cany someone direct me to help with setting up auto-identify in Konversation for freenode?
<MilhousePunkRock> vigilante_: Are you registered already?
<vigilante_> yes, as vigilante, but got disconnected, and reconnected as vigilante_
<MilhousePunkRock> If so, hit F8
<vigilante_> ok, then what
<MilhousePunkRock> Enter "NickServ" into the "Service" field
<MilhousePunkRock> And your PW for Password
<vigilante_> ok, then disconnect and try reconnecting?
<MilhousePunkRock> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<MilhousePunkRock> With that command, you can "kill the ghost", vigilante_
<MilhousePunkRock> After that, you can reconnect without the _
<vigilante_> MilhousePunkRock: it tells me password incorrect, even though that same password got me on earlier in the evening
<MilhousePunkRock> vigilante_: Caps lock on, maybe?
<vigilante_> nope :(
<MilhousePunkRock> vigilante_: Right, you do see the PW as plain text... Maybe vigilante without the _ ist not there anymore as a ghost...
<vigilante_> ok
<vigilante_> MilhousePunkRock: thats lame, should tell me that instead of wrong password... lol
<vigilante_> I will log off and back on
<MilhousePunkRock> WB vigilante_ with _ :-/
<vigilante_> MilhousePunkRock: thx, yeah, didn't work :(
<MilhousePunkRock> Did it tell you "nick already in use, trying vigilante_"?
<vigilante_> yes
<MilhousePunkRock> Then I don't know more... :-/
<Hawkwind> vigilante_: What's the issue you're having ?
<vigilante_> Hawkwind: I logged on a few hours ago as vigilante with recognized indent/pass, then lost connection, tried logging back on and get incorrect pass message, and cant kill ghost
<Hawkwind> vigilante_: Do you not have the nicks linked to each other ?
<vigilante_> Hawkwind: nope... I am talking to a freenode admin now, hope will fix :)
<Hawkwind> You should have the nicks linked, it would make life a lot easier
<vigilante_> I will try to do that next time I get on with it, and also register an email on it
<intelikey> what kind of stupid error message is this ?     # mkinitrd
<intelikey> Reading package lists... Done
<intelikey> Building dependency tree... Done
<intelikey> E: Couldn't find package
<Kabal> q'] 
<intelikey> like what is looking for what there   ?
<intelikey> i used to think linux error messages were pretty useful   looks like i was mistaken
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: FLOOD ALERT!
<MilhousePunkRock> ;-)
<Kabal> Can somebody identify this problem?
<Kabal> Kubuntu 6.06 LiveCD booted & installed a couple of times.. fine np..
<Kabal> Now my desktop is next.. booted the cd and it hangs by: "mounting root file system".. nothing happens.?
<Kabal> Now what?
<Kabal> I've got latest bios (Asus P4 P800 E Deluxe) and only one PATA 80GB drive and CD-ROM drive connected.
<intelikey> three lines in a non-active channel does not a flood make.
<Kabal> as it won't boot.. I can not install kubuntu :(
<Hawkwind> I have the same ASUS mobo and it works perfectly fine on my system
<Azzco> I need to ask one thing about command lines...
<AegeanLinux> gi ahead Azzco ...
<AegeanLinux> lens: are you around?
<AegeanLinux> *go ahead
<Azzco> would tar -xvsf  filename1 filename2 location exctract the two files to the location directory?
<AegeanLinux> lens: How did compiling with gcc-2.95 / gcc-3.3 go ?
<AegeanLinux> Azzco: I don't know, but I would think not.
<Azzco> I've got a couple of tar files that I want to extract to a specific directory
<AegeanLinux> Azzco: It might, try it ;)
<Azzco> yeah the best way to learn is from experience :)
<AegeanLinux> :D, so please tell me how it goes ;)
<Healot> tar -xvf -C <dir to extract>
<Healot> filename :0
<AegeanLinux> Azzco: Any luck?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey AegeanLinux!
<MilhousePunkRock> Healot: What was that page with the WLAN listing again?
<Azzco> AegeanLinux: no it didn't work out to well...so I looked up a command guide insted and since I've allready extracted the files (wrong place though) I'll just move thme to the right place insted :)
<AegeanLinux> KK.
<AegeanLinux> Hi MilhousePunkRock. How
<AegeanLinux> 's you?
<Healot> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MilhousePunkRock> I'm fine, thanks
<AegeanLinux> coolies
<AegeanLinux> How did recording you g/f go ;) ?
<MilhousePunkRock> AegeanLinux: You're working under high pressure the meet the release date?
<MilhousePunkRock> AegeanLinux: I didn't ask her yet...
<AegeanLinux> extremely :D
<MilhousePunkRock> That sound thingy is pretty low on the priority list
<AegeanLinux> MilhousePunkRock: So you recorded her when :P
<AegeanLinux> Sorry, MilhousePunkRock, put that last line a few lines above and it sounds right ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> lol
<Azzco> does anyone happen to know where login manager files are located?
<MilhousePunkRock> Azzco: Installing a new kdm theme?
<Healot> ... locate kdmrc
<Flosoft> hey everyone
<Flosoft> I have got a problem ... I have no sound
<Flosoft> but the system recognised my 2 soundcards :S
<JohnFlux> Flosoft: run kmix
<JohnFlux> Flosoft: does it see the two soundcards
<Flosoft> yes
<JohnFlux> Flosoft: is the volume up ? :-)
<Flosoft> yes ;)
<JohnFlux> check neither are on mute
<Flosoft> nope
<JohnFlux> it sounds stupid, but for alsa by default mutes them :( :(
<Flosoft> hmm
<Flosoft> well they aren't
<Flosoft> maybe some soundserver issues?
<Healot> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base"
<Healot> reocnfigure the cards, choose auto for sound output, done :-
<Flosoft> there was no auto
<Flosoft> only OSS and ALSA
<Healot> alsa, or salsa then :)
<Flosoft> that is what I selected
<Flosoft> still no sound
<JohnFlux> Flosoft: turn the speakers on :P
* JohnFlux ducks
<Flosoft> JohnFlux: Done
<bbw> Hi there
<Flosoft> But they were on before ;)
<bbw> I have a problem with uploading my webpage and there must be a firewall in kbuntu can't find it (linuxNebwie)
<Flosoft> so still no go ;)
<Flosoft> bbw: normally there is no firewall in kubuntu
<Healot> Flosoft: there is always a firewall in all GNU/Linux distro, just turned-off by default :-
<Flosoft> Healot: yeah ... ipsec right?
<Flosoft> Healot: but same thing ... if it is turned off .... :p
<Healot> not ipsec, iptable, welcome to Linux world :)
<bbw> ooh did now that
<bbw> is there a ftp upload program for linux
<bbw> maby with program that it will work
<Flosoft> konqueror
<Healot> well, it is turned on, but there is no filtering rule by default, hoho
<JohnFlux> Healot: "turned on" doesn't mean anything
<bbw> how do i shut it down
<JohnFlux> you don't
<JohnFlux> there's nothing to shut down
<JohnFlux> i really hate the word "firewall" :(
<Healot> it is always there...
<JohnFlux> people get the wrong idea about it
<bbw> why can i not upload
<Healot> just no filtering rules...
<JohnFlux> bbw: do:   iptables -L
<Healot> meaning, all traffic in-out will not be filtered
<JohnFlux> bbw: that will show any filtering
<Healot> the filter tables are there, but no filter rule...
<bbw> iptables -l do i do that in terminal
<JohnFlux> -L
<JohnFlux> yes in a terminal do:  iptables -L
<anne_> hi. Can anyone look my sources.list: http://paste.debian.net/9951 . I need vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-26 but "sudo apt-get update"  won't find it. thx !
<Healot> -L << exactly
<JohnFlux> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<JohnFlux> anne_: ^^
<Healot> JohnFlux shall be spelled as "JohnFlux"
<bbw> johnFlux i get permision deniet
<JohnFlux> bbw: sudo iptables -L
<Healot> sudo, prepend sudo
<bbw> FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Operation not permitted
<bbw> iptables v1.3.3: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root)
<bbw> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<bbw> bbw@bbw-desktop:~$ iptables -L
<bbw> FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Operation not permitted
<bbw> iptables v1.3.3: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root)
<bbw> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<Healot> sudo!
<Healot> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<anne_> yes i know but can anyone check my sources.list please ? i use kubuntu and can't enable repos like in ubuntu...
<JohnFlux> bbw: run:   sudo iptables -L
<bbw> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<bbw> target     prot opt source               destination
<bbw> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<bbw> target     prot opt source               destination
<bbw> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<bbw> target     prot opt source               destination
<JohnFlux> okay good
<JohnFlux> bbw: you see how they all say ACCEPT
<Flosoft> anne_: just use vi and edit: /etc/apt/sources.list as root
<JohnFlux> bbw: and there's no rules there
<bbw> ok
<bbw> Johnflux i will try again to upload
<anne_> Flosoft: where can i find the lines to add ?
<Flosoft> well ... just enable repos
<Flosoft> there are already some additionall lines in there ... just not active
<JohnFlux> Flosoft: which ones?
<Flosoft> simply remove the # infront of them
<JohnFlux> she's already enabled them all
<Flosoft> ow
<JohnFlux> anne_: you did do:  apt-get update   right?
<anne_> JohnFlux: yes. Btw sorry to disappoint you all i'm a guy configuring his sister's pc :)
<JohnFlux> anne_: stupid irc ;-)
<anne_> :/
<JohnFlux> anne_:  did you follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<anne_> JohnFlux: nope vmware is in the repos
<anne_> i just need to make sure all the right repos are enabled...i have the feeling some are missing...
<eamon> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ricardo> hi...i have question here....
<ricardo> i have a vista partition and a kubutnu partition....dual boot using grub....is there any way to resize partitions without affecting integrity? also what happens if I reinstall xp over vista, which bootloader will take control?
<AegeanLinux> ricardo: it would be niced to ask it ;)
<AegeanLinux> ricardo: not that I know of, GRUB will stiull be the main man ;)
<ricardo> AegeanLinux: thanks..i've heard stories of win taking control (the empire counter attacks ;oP)
<acojlo_> how to change lost password here on irc?
<MilhousePunkRock> ricardo: AFAIK Windows overwrites the MBR during the installation
<AegeanLinux> ricardo: No, Microsoft changed that in XP
<AegeanLinux> MilhousePunkRock: Oh, OK then. It's possible - I have never needed to do it myself ;)
<AegeanLinux> MilhousePunkRock: But I heard on Technet That XP stopped doing it.
<MilhousePunkRock> Could be, I have never been in that situation...
<ricardo> lucky you...
<ricardo> MilhousePunkRock:
<Martijn81> AegeanLinux: no xp does it too
<AegeanLinux> Martijn81: Dang.
<AegeanLinux> Martijn81: Bloody MS. Why can't they be like everyone else and have "that" option to not write to MBR.
<Ace2005> Hi AegeanLinux
<AegeanLinux> Hey Ace2007!
<Martijn81> AegeanLinux: "divide and dominate"
<eamon> I'm trying to install amarok 1.4.1  from these instructions http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php , no errors are given but my amarok version is still 1.3.9, any ideas guys?
<Ace2007> Can't you somehow protect the MBR?
<AegeanLinux> Martijn81: "I don't get it"
<ricardo> Martijn81: what do you mena by "xp does it too"?
<AegeanLinux> Ace2007: You can back it up, yes
<MilhousePunkRock> Ace2007: AFAIK you can... Damn, AegeanLinux was faster
<grothesk_> eamon: What does 'apt-cache policy amarok' tell you?
<Martijn81> ricardo: overwriting the MBR on installation
<AegeanLinux> MilhousePunkRock: Sorry man. I hate when other people are faster then me :D
<eamon> grothesk_: Installed: 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 Candidate: 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4
<AegeanLinux> MilhousePunkRock: YAY! I was fater than someone else ;)
<eamon> lol @ typo
<grothesk_> eamon: Than you did NOT change your sources.list.
<grothesk_> Or you did no 'sudo apt-get update'
<Ace2007> AegeanLinux: Thanks, but what software could i use?
<AegeanLinux> Ace2007: Google is your friend.
<Ace2007> AegeanLinux: Oh yea sometimes you tend to forget
<eamon> grothesk_: I put this line into my sources.list "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main"
<AegeanLinux> Ace2007: Sorry to be a smart arse, how ever, experience = knowledge, and I don't realy know, so once you get the knowledge, share it with me :P
<ricardo> Martijn81: so it is not safe to reinstall xp?
<AegeanLinux> *really
<Martijn81> Ace2007: you can backup your MBR with dd, but you have to be absolutely sure that you don't mess with the partition table (last 66 bytes in mbr)
<AegeanLinux> Thanks Martijn81
<ricardo> Martijn81: what should i do if i needed a clean reinstall of xp (dont wanna touch kubuntu though)
<Ace2007> Martijn81: So i guess it'd be better to get a grub install disk instead
<Ace2007> eamon: I installed it fine from the instructions but amarok-arts seems to be old so it can't be installed
<eamon> I got it working (",)
<grothesk_> Sure it can be installed. I did so.
<Ace2007> eamon: So what did you do?
<eamon> apt-get update
<eamon> :)
<Ace2007> :)
<grothesk_> -_-
<eamon> lol
<anne_> hi. i've installed vmware-player and got my "My_Virtual_Machine.vmx" file and then i'm told to double-click it to launch the install but it opens Kate instead ! any idea ?
<grothesk_> eamon: I knew it: [12:48]  <grothesk_> Or you did no 'sudo apt-get update'
<Ace2007> so run vmplayer
<anne_> and do i need to restart my comp ? i've installed from the binaries ?
<anne_> Ace2007: ok
<Godrin_> Anybody knows of an ftp-client, that's able to continue uploads?
<Flosoft> what do I need for MP3support in AMAROK?
<Flosoft> kget?
<Ace2007> anne_: or in konqueror go to Settings > Konfigure Konqueror > File Associations and then look for vmx and if its not there create a new entry to vmx
<txus> look at faqs in kubuntu home page
<anne_> Ace2007: yes it works thx !
<Godrin_> Flosoft: kget is for download only.
<Flosoft> ow
<AegeanLinux> Flosoft: xine-extracodecs or something like that
<AegeanLinux> Flosoft: just search in adept for xine
<Martijn81> ricardo: it's hard to explain in irc, because if you dont get it right you will break the partition table (i can make a small paste-bin explanation if you want though)
<AegeanLinux> and make sure you have all the xine- packages. :D
<Flosoft> AegeanLinux: can't find them :S
<Ace2007> Does compiz work with kde's multiple desktops yet?
<AegeanLinux> it might be called xinelib
<Godrin_> Flosoft:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ricardo> Martijn81: THANKS!! that would be great!
<Ace2007> OR can it switch to the next desktop when you get to the left or right edge of the current desktop? I just love this feature of KDE
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<dee> hi.. i m newbie on ubuntu.. i have an existing ubuntu server installation 6.06 ... & now i have kubuntu iso downloaded... what all i have to do to upgrade to KDE ?
<Ace2007> Godrin: If you're still after an ftp client go to linucsoft.cz/en and find and ftp client, and try searching synaptic/adept for it and install it
<root__> Hi all
<AegeanLinux> G'day root__
<dee> wud an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop .. work.. ? & what entry do i add in the repo list ?
<Ace2007> dee:  apt-get insatll kubuntu-desktop you need an internet connection and it might take a while
<hussam> Riddell: hi, edgy will have oxygen icon theme?
<Ace2007> dee:  WOOPS! apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Flosoft> AegeanLinux: In what repository are they? I can't find them?
<AegeanLinux> in multiverse I think its called
* AegeanLinux doesn't use Kubuntu, and so is allowed not to know ;)
<dee> but.. i have its ISO... so i can add something in the repository list .. to do it locally..
<Godrin> Ace2007: thanks, but I've already tried a whole bunch of them. but non of them seem to support continuation of broken uploads, when I have only anonymous access (ftp.berlios.de)
<intelikey> Q.  what is the mouse protocol in xorg.conf  for regular ps2 ?
<Healot> "apt-cdrom add", insert CD, then scan
<intelikey> godrin  wput ?
<acojlo> people, how to speed up boot time?
<intelikey> nobody ?
* root__ half off :D
<Ace2007> acojlo: safe way would be to stop services you don't need and the slightly dangerous way would INITNG, you can find info on both ways in the ubuntu forums
<intelikey> acojlo stop loading the unused crap and scanning the static things...
<intelikey> also speeds boot time considerable to roll your own kernel so you dont need an initramfs.
<acojlo> how to stop scaning for static things?
<intelikey> or at least make an initramfs that only does the needed things...
<acojlo> acctualy I think my initramfs only needs DSDT.aml
<Flosoft> AegeanLinux: here is my sources.list: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/yzRqKI30.html
<intelikey> acojlo nope.  it need disk drivers and fs drivers   neither are in the defult kernels
<gatekeeper> acojlo, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=faster+bootup
<Emess> how well does kubuntu run gnome apps?
<Tm_T> Emess: well
<acojlo> ok, I understand - I was compiling for myself but it was with built in drivers
<intelikey> as well as ubuntu does  :)
<Emess> so i can run something liek gnome dock in kde? sweet
<Tm_T> Emess: can or can't some things are more special than others
<Emess> mmm se i tried KXdocker but it wouldnt do what i wanted, and superkaramba just crashes
<AegeanLinux> Flosoft: you have the right repo's
<Emess> im just looking for a simple dock that shows me some programs i want and which oens are open by a little arrow like in osx, like the RKLauncher for windows, know any?
<intelikey> so can anyone at least point me at a doc  where the mouse protocol syntax is listed  for xorg.conf ???
<Flosoft> AegeanLinux: but I can't find w32 codecs and the other one?
<intelikey> "ps2"  doesn't seem to be a recognized protocol in xorg.
<AegeanLinux> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<AegeanLinux> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<intelikey> -c is continue   only useful on resuming a failed/interupted dl.
<Riddell> hussam: no
<ricardo> I have a problem when tryon to get to "Disk 'Filesystems"
<ricardo> i get: "Disk & Filesystem could not be loaded"
<acojlo> what would happend if I move "kdm" from level 2 to "S" level ?
<ricardo> it says it is problably due to orphaned control modules during last kde upgrade or old third party modules lying around....
<ricardo> what should i do?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what file should I edit to change command for extra keys???
<anne_> hello again. do you know where vmware will install the os ? (on linux that is)
<dee> if i unzip the ISO of kubuntu in a DIR... then which tool to use.. to see what all packages are ther and install the desired ones ?
<Flosoft> AegeanLinux: http://rafb.net/paste/results/5iGL9k26.html ... if I try to install mp3 support
<AegeanLinux> soz Flosoft, you have to ask someone else.
<AegeanLinux> I am not the apt kin
<gatekeeper> Flosoft, what is the problem?
<Flosoft> http://rafb.net/paste/results/5iGL9k26.html
<_rince_> re
<tidiman07> Hello
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello tidiman07
<tidiman07> I have a problem, anybody has time to help me?
<MilhousePunkRock> tidiman07: Go ahead!
<ricardo> anybody?
<gatekeeper> Flosoft, you don't have the correct repos enabled: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<gatekeeper> !repos > Flosoft
<tidiman07> I have kubuntu installed, and wanted to get ubuntu-desktop off the cd, but it wont install
<Flosoft> gatekeeper: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/yzRqKI30.html
<Flosoft> that is my repo list
<eamon> Where can I get a precompiled deb of  xine-lib 1.1.2?
<Healot> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<Healot> add multiverse next to it
<eamon> right. And you're sure it has that *specific* version?
<Healot> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<Healot> and there tooo...
<Martijn81> ricardo: give me ten minutes ok? I need to put good ground information in ti
<Martijn81> it
<tidiman07> Is it possible to install ubuntu-desktop to kde from cd?
<Flosoft> th :D
<Flosoft> *thx :D
<gatekeeper> Flosoft, not all have multiverse enabled, I would replace it with the url I gave you, add your extra amarok at the bottom, and comment out non-free as they no longer exists, read the PM of the bot on the repos
<eamon> Healot: "E: Couldn't find package xine-lib"
<Healot> oh
<Healot> dude
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<AegeanLinux> brb
<eamon> "Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2" <-- that's not the version I want. It cant play FLAC files. Only 1.1.2 can play FLAC
<eamon> That's why I need that specific version.
<Healot> !find flac
<ubotu> Found: flac, libflac++-dev, libflac++5c2, libflac-dev, libflac7 (and 12 others)
<Healot> !info flac
<ubotu> flac: Free Lossless Audio Codec - command line tools. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 122 kB, installed size 332 kB
<acojlo> can someone send me his acpi-support file? Reinstall of this package does not create the file in /etc/default
<eamon> "command line tools" - But I need to play it in amarok. Perhaps when the next version comes out of beta it'll have flac support
<Flosoft> gatekeeper: I think this is the optimal config: http://rafb.net/paste/results/CXBJJS40.html
<Flosoft> gatekeeper: or is there something else?
<goublin> hi!
<eamon> yo b-atch
<goublin> there are someone who know how to install splashy at kubuntu dapper?
<eamon> apt-get install splashy?
<goublin> i've a dependences problem
<goublin> kubuntu try to uninstall kubuntu-desktop when I do "apt-get install splashy"
<goublin> because kubuntu-desktop is associated with usplash, and usplash and splashy can't live together
<goublin> :?
<gatekeeper> Flosoft, line 1 & 4 duplicates, comment out with # at the begining lines 46, 47
<grothesk_> goublin: Where is the problem? kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.
<Flosoft> gatekeeper: http://rafb.net/paste/results/TKuuNX39.html
<acojlo> how to reinstall a package from the terminal window?
<Neo_> hi all
<Neo_> i have a prob in my sound card soundMax
<Neo_> can some one help me
<taotao^offline> acojlo: sudo aptitude reinstall <software package>
<gatekeeper> Flosoft, you have remove the duplicates, deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted, was commented out anyway, only one needed removing and the non-free still not commented out lines 43, and 44
<gatekeeper> !pastebin > gatekeeper
<Flosoft> well they aren't duplicates ... and why shouldn't I keep non-free?
<cerden> salve
<cerden> si parla italiano?
<cerden> Who speak inglish?
<bimberi> !it
<gatekeeper> Flosoft, non-free don't exist anymore, try this for size: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19295
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cerden> ok thanks
<Flosoft> gatekeeper: what is the problem with the PLF ones?
<gatekeeper> Flosoft, don't exist anymore, uncomment if you don't believe me
<Healot> non-free > multiverse
<Flosoft> ah k
<kbrooks> gatekeeper: what url doesnt exist?
<gatekeeper> kbrooks,  PLF REPOSITORY see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19295
<kbrooks> gatekeeper: i asked for the specific URL
<kbrooks> #deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf dapper free non-free
<kbrooks> WRONG
<kbrooks> #deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<kbrooks> RIGHT
<kbrooks> and uncomment that
<kbrooks> Flosoft: See above.
<kbrooks> gatekeeper: See above as well.
<Neo_> can some one help me to find a solution for my sound laptop
<gatekeeper> kbrooks, cool news to me thanx kbrooks :-)
<Neo_> i juste install kubuntu in my laptop and i dont have a sound
<Ace2007> Hi all i'm writing a little script, how do i ask it to check if a file exsists and if it does run this command and if not exit? i just opened kwrite and i'm just tying the commands i'd type into konsole
<gatekeeper> kbrooks, thought it was a dead duck having to get w32codecs from wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<gatekeeper> kbrooks, thanx for the correction :-)
<kbrooks> gatekeeper: thats a dead duck methinks and gives you a index.html
<kbrooks> Ace2007: not hard.
<Ace2007> kbrooks: YAY so how do i do it?
<kbrooks> if [ -f /path/to/f ] ; then runcommand; else exit 1; fi
<kbrooks> Ace2007: tested, works
<Dasnipa`> indeed that does work
<kbrooks> Dasnipa`: umm, i tested it
<Ace2007> Thanks, i'll wait for the script to finish first, its just a script to grab firefox from CVS and compile it
<kbrooks> no need to test it a million times
<Ace2007> um kbrooks it closes konsole if the file is not there, how do i make the script stop but not exit konsole?
<kbrooks> Ace2007: um, write the script in a file
<kbrooks> Ace2007: of course it closes konsole if you type "exit".
<kbrooks> in a konsole
<Ace2007> Oh ok
<Ace2007> thankyou
<kbrooks> Ace2007: the shell exits, and konsole exits in response
<Ace2007> Whats a shell?
<Dasnipa`> Ace2007, you need to chmod +x the file you put the script in.
<kbrooks> bash, csh, etc - the program that asks for input
<kbrooks> Dasnipa`: not if he doesnt have  a #!/bin/bash
<Dasnipa`> ahh true
<kbrooks> Ace2007: bash stands for "bourne again shell"
<kbrooks> Ace2007: there?
<Ace2007> Dasnipa`: I know i already made half the file but i need to make sure that first of all that client.mk is there, if it is then the script has to do an update, then check to see if ./configure worked and if makefile isn't there it exits, if its there it compiles, if that works it runs checkinstall -D to make a deb and installs it
<Ace2007> yea i am
<Ace2007> can kopete use IRC?
<Hexidigital_> how do i add items to session startup?
<kbrooks> Ace2007: yes, but i strongly recommend you use konverstation
<Ace2007> Hexidigital_: you can put stuff in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Hexidigital_> thx Ace2007
<Dasnipa`> Ace2007, cool. pretty handy.
<AegeanLinux> lens: you 'wake ?
<Emess> how do i get vmware to boot my windows installation?
<Ace2007> Dasnipa`: Yea i'll just change it for different apps so that i don't have to keep using CVS all the time
<Hexidigital_> Ace2007::  sorry, but i want to add app "kooldock" to startup... do i have to create a file to do that?
<Ace2007> Hexidigital_: Oh i know the best thing for you wait a sec
<Hexidigital_> Ace2007::  :)
<Hexidigital_> morn Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Hexidigital_
<Ace2007> Hexidigital_: Install this and it will create a new section in kcontrol > kde components > autostart, then you can add apps, commands whatever therehttp://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=35038
<Ace2007> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=35038
<Ace2007> Oh and if you want to compile it from source: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=32517
<Hexidigital_> thx Ace2007  much apprciated
<Emess> is it possible to make a vmx from ym exhisting windows isntall?
<Emess> anyone?
<_pedro> Hello everyone
<_pedro> I recently updated from Kubuntu breezy to dapper
<Ace2007> Hi
<_pedro> and some packages were installed but I don't need them
<_pedro> when I try to uninstall them with aptitude it want to uninstall kubuntu-desktop too
<_pedro> is that a necesary package or can I uninstall it without problems?
<Ace2007> its fine to uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<_pedro> is it? what is its finality then?
<Martijn81> ricardo: this there?
<Martijn81> ricardo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19298
<Martijn81> (other people please comment if something if wrong)
<_Shade_> hi there
<ricardo> Martijn81: thanks! i thought u wre gone!
<grothesk_> _pedro: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage containing several kde-packages. So when uninstalling dependent packages, kubuntu-desktop will also be uninstalled
<_pedro> ok
<Martijn81> no, i had more stuff todo ;(
<_pedro> ok, so I can uninstall it
<Ace2007> yes
<_pedro> thanks very much
<_Shade_> how do i export java path so as to make other applications 'see' it's installation path ?
<_pedro> when I try to do that, it says to me that it is goint to remove 90 packages!!
<_pedro> how can I solve that?
<grothesk_> _pedro: So what are you going to deinstall?
<_pedro> ktorrent
<_pedro> that depends from kubuntu-desktop
<_pedro> and the solution that aptitude offers is to uninstall 90 packages
<grothesk_> Than do it step-by-step.
<grothesk_> Or use dpkg...
<_pedro> step-by-step?
<Ace2007> _pedro: install synaptic and then use it to remove ktorrent
<grothesk_> Just deinstall ktorrent
<Ace2007> grothesk_: wouldn't that remove 90 packages that should stay?
<grothesk_> No.
<Ace2007> i thought thats what he said
<_pedro> Between the 90 packages, most of them I need them
<_pedro> so I would like to uninstall only the ones I say
<_pedro> but aptitude don't let me
<Ace2007> I use synaptic to install and remove stuff, so try it using that
<grothesk_> I use 'dpkg -r ktorrent' to deinstall stuff.
<Ace2007> Oh my god i just tried that and it said:  dependency problems - not removing
<_pedro> yes, that is true
<Ace2007> sudo dpkg -r ktorrent ----  dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of ktorrent: -----   kubuntu-desktop depends on ktorrent.  ------   dpkg: error processing ktorrent (--remove):  -----   dependency problems - not removing
<Ace2007> Common just try synaptic :)
<Ace2007> install synaptic and use "kdesu synaptic" to start it, use kdesu to start every graphical app, if you use sudo on something like konqueror you could mess your system up, i remember i did
<_pedro> ok
<_pedro> Is it good to use synaptic -package manager for Ubuntu- in Kubuntu?
<czEKista> hi. is there any _simple_ way to import/export menu between gnome and kde?
<apol> _pedro: it's meant to it
<apol> why would it be bad? :S
<_pedro> well
<czEKista> _pedro: yes, it is good. The only disadvantage is that it doesn't it doesn't fit to look & feel of kde
<_pedro> I have used adept
<Ace2007> _pedro: Its fine to use synaptic, its a GTK app, just like gimp but what can you do, its fine to use it
<_pedro> ok
<Ace2007> _pedro:  adpet is only used in kubuntu because its Qt based,
<_pedro> thanks very much
<nrdb> Hi, I have just installed skype does anyone know how to find out if the calls are direct or bounced of some elses connection?
<Emess> depends if its too a landline or anotehr skype
<nrdb> Emess: to another skype user
<Emess> thats direct
<larson9999> i just read an article telling how to mod a phone so you can use skype-out/in with it and save tons on your phone bill if you use lots of minutes.
<nrdb> Emess: it can be direct to the other skypes IP addr or bounced of another computer to get there.  I would like to know what skype is doing.
<Emess> afaik tis direct
<nrdb> larson9999: you could get yourself a $10 headset too.
<grothesk>  Hi! Where may I change the language of kdm?
<grothesk> On one computer it is in german, on the other it is in english. Both of them running kubuntu 6.06.
<larson9999> nrdb: yeah but this sends call to your cell wherever you are.
<hussam> how do I know what package installed /usr/lib/file.so ?
<nrdb> larson9999: not sure what you are saying there
<larson9999> nrdb: thought you were saying i didn't need that since i could just get a headset.  was just pointing out the headset would tie me to the relative location of the pc.
<nrdb> grothesk: have you tried "kde menu->system settings->Regional & accesability"
<grothesk> nrdb: Shure I did.
<nrdb> larson9999: yes it would, I am looking at using a wireless phone connected to the computer.
<larson9999> nrdb: yeah, the site i was referring showed how to route your calls to and from your cell phone through skype no matter where you were and use the cheaper skype minutes.
<nrdb> larson9999: oh :) thats a different thing altogether from what I thougt you where talking about.
<nrdb> larson9999: do you have skype on your computer?
<h3sp4wn> why not have a mess around with asterisk (much more interesting than skype)
<larson9999> nrdb: but you have to have internet access to the phone and i suppose you'd need to use your phone a lot for it to be worthwhile.  i spend about 5 minutes a month on the phone.
<nrdb> h3sp4wn: also much more complicated.
<larson9999> nrdb: we used to use skype to call my wife's family in thailand but now we just use webcam to chat
<nrdb> larson9999: audio too I suppose
<larson9999> nrdb: yeah
<nrdb> larson9999: you didn't answer my question, do you have skype on your computer?
<larson9999> nrdb: 'we used to use skype' was my way of saying, 'not any more.'
<nrdb> larson9999: ok, I was hopping to give you a call.  If then I could see if skype was bouncing my calls, if I knew you currect IP address.  Can't do that now can I. :(
<Lynoure> nrdb: three ifs in one sentence... confusing. What is it that you want to find out?
<larson9999> nrdb: nope. i just used the phonebook and called someone at random to test when i first set it up:)
<Lynoure> nrdb: I have skype, just need to start it.
<nrdb> Lynoure: do you know your internet IP address?
<Lynoure> nrdb: I'm behind a nat but I know the public ip, yep
<seele> can you use apt to downgrade a video driver, or will i have to downgrade the entire x package?
<nrdb> Lynoure: 202.125.28.215
<nrdb> Lynoure: skype call name "neil_dugan"
<Lynoure> nrdb: I don't think I need you ip for anything
<nrdb> Lynoure: I am going to be running ethereal to look at where the packets are going, what is your internet IP address?
<Lynoure> nrdb: --> /msg
<bluesceada> hi
<nrdb> Lynoure: call me.
<bluesceada> anyone knows how to explain a gui guy to update from breezy to dapper?
<bluesceada> he installed breezy by cd and now wants to update to dapper by cd
<Lynoure> nrdb: With default settings they most often go through a third party
<bluesceada> he said he cant add the package sources in synaptic
<nrdb> Lynoure: I have setup a dedicated port for skype.
<bluesceada> (he had ubuntu breezy and now uses a kubuntu cd to update to dapper..)
<gatekeeper> bluesceada, yep install update-manager and use that
<bluesceada> gatekeeper: ah
<gatekeeper> bluesceada, he has got internet?
<bluesceada> yeh though just isdn
<simarillion> has somebody of you ati radeon mobility 9000
<bluesceada> gatekeeper: he installed update-manager.. but doesnt do what to do now
<Lynoure> nrdb: Are you getting any of my /msgs?
<bluesceada> an update from one ubuntu cd to the next should be as easy as: insert cd, start app from cd, stuff gets updated, finished
<nrdb> Lynoure: didn't notice till just now.
<gatekeeper> bluesceada, if he has breezy the dialog at the top should tell hime dapper is available and there should be button to press to install it
<bluesceada> gatekeeper: but not from cd
<bluesceada> which dialog
<nrdb> Lynoure: did you get my message
<kaoss> hi!
<kaoss> anyone from Italy?
<Lynoure> nrdb: I think you cannot send any was you are not identified to the services
<Lynoure> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gatekeeper> bluesceada, update-manager dialog, using the internet
<bluesceada> ah
<nrdb> Lynoure: try starting a skype chat
<bluesceada> gatekeeper: but he has a too slow connection
<bluesceada> he needs to use the cd
<Lynoure> nrdb: join /nrdb-temp
<gatekeeper> bluesceada, from cd would need to download alternative CD not sure how this would work
<bluesceada> gatekeeper: :(
<bluesceada> *ubuntu still isnt as easy as it should be :/
<bluesceada> ok...
<gatekeeper> bluesceada, he can order it free of charge
<bluesceada> gatekeeper: order what
<bluesceada> he has the cd
<bluesceada> that's not the problem....
<bluesceada> dunno if it's the alternative
<bluesceada> it's the pressed kubuntu dapper 6.06 lts
<fritsch> bluesceada: just boot from it, it only asks: install textmode?
<gatekeeper> bluesceada, the alternative cd?
<fritsch> bluesceada: oki, thats the graphical live cd with install option
<bluesceada> fritsch: ah .. can you boot from it and select to update from breezy??
<gatekeeper> bluesceada, if it boots to a text installer it is, if it's a lve cd it is not
<fritsch> bluesceada: if he has breezy already installed, there is a special way
<simarillion>  has somebody of you ati radeon mobility 9000
<fritsch> gatekeeper: correct
<bluesceada> it's a live cd
<gatekeeper> over to you fritsch :-)
<fritsch> bluesceada: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades <- look here
<bluesceada> thanks
<fritsch> bluesceada: my tipp would be: save your home and reinstall a new dapper
<bluesceada> fritsch: ew...
<bluesceada> dunno if he wants that
<bluesceada> probably not
<bluesceada> he is not such a geek ;-)
<fritsch> bluesceada: i did not get what he wants (was not online)
<bluesceada> i thought *ubuntu should also be for normal people ;-)
<fritsch> bluesceada: :-)
<bluesceada> he is someone like that
<fritsch> bluesceada: *g* me too
<fritsch> bluesceada: ;-)
<bluesceada> hm
<gatekeeper> bluesceada, how slow is his line?
<fritsch> simarillion: what about the radeon 9000?
<bluesceada> gatekeeper: dunno .. maybe 10kb/s or so
<fritsch> gatekeeper: he owns a kubuntu dapper cd
<bluesceada> it was 1-2 hours downloading 60mb
<fritsch> bluesceada: just add this one to the sources list
<vlt> Hello. How can I assign a variable in a /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/* file? "FOO=bar; echo $FOO;" doesn't work here.
<fritsch> vlt: :-) nice cross posting
<vlt> :-)
<fritsch> vlt: but i do not get your question
<fritsch> vlt: semantically
<dhq> i need help i want to install xserver i am rite now in bash
<dhq> plz help
<fritsch> dhg: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<fritsch> dhq: or the "all over" way: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dhq> but i am in bash no graphical
<fritsch> dhq: this installs all dependencies with it
<fritsch> dhq: sudo apt-get install your package
<fritsch> dhq: does not need any graphics
<steven> Hey, can someone help me really fast?
<fritsch> steven: what the problem?
<steven> Is there a minimize all command/button on the taskbar?
<ricardo_> Martijn81: dude...that help was excellent!!!!!! thanks a lot...keep the good work!
<fritsch> steven: you can try dcop
<abattoir> steven: there is the show desktop applet, which you can add
<steven> <---- Noob.
<steven> Dcop?
<steven> :D
<fritsch> steven: mom just looking
<abattoir> steven: rt. click on the 'taskbar'->Add applet->Show desktop
<vlt> fritsch: I have a konqueror servicemenu file. There's a line "exec=..." for each service entry in konqueror's  context menu. Things like "echo $(cat ... | cut ...) > /file" work fine. But "FOO=bar; echo $FOO > /file" results in an empty /file ... How can I assign variables?
<fritsch> abattoir: hehe :-) omg, i think too geeky
<abattoir> steven: click on it once would minimize all windows, and show the desktop, clicking on it again would restore the windows
<abattoir> fritsch: hehe
<fritsch> vlt: can you give me a concrete example? or the exact file?
<vlt> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dhq> hey there seem to be a problem with my pc i the top of my screen is empty and the desktop starts 5 cm below i cant see my mouse
<nakeee> how do I install in expert mode using kubuntu dvd?
<dhq> can anyone help or will have to reinstall
<bluesceada> dhq: laptop ?
<dhq> yes
<dhq> bluesceada: yes
<dhq> it worked fine for some days then i dont know what happ
<bluesceada> maybe some update
<bluesceada> what kind of laptop
<fritsch> vlt: i only see .desktop files in this directory
<bluesceada> what kind of graphics adapter..
<Martijn81> ricardo_: yw :)
<dhq> intel
<dhq> bluesceada: intel
<fritsch> vlt: ah here:
<bluesceada> dhq: hm sorry i dont know then, maybe look in the forums, or google
<fritsch> vlt: try Exec=sh -c "FOO=bar && echo $FOO"
<Lord_Athur> hi
<fritsch> vlt: :-) forget it
<dek_aik> dhq: are u losing your X
<eeos> hi there! I am trying to use skype on kubuntu 6.06 for AMD64. I have tried all the different packages, without succeeding. Anyone with expereince?
<vlt> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19306
<vlt> fritsch: Line 18
<xbehave> ive installed xubuntu what do i need to do to install kde aswell so i can switch between the 2?
<vlt> fritsch: I try to put the modified filename into a variable. Later I want to use it as an argument for pdftk ...
<steven> Oh jeez. When someone has a minute, a little assistance.
<slow-motion> hallo
<steven> Hallo.
<vlt> fritsch: I know I could do it that way: "pdftk ... output $(echo %f | perl ...)" but in the section [Join]  I need a little bit more scripting magic to handle multiple filenaems properly ...
<vlt> s/aem/ame
<gatekeeper_> steven, just ask your question
<gatekeeper_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<steven> !ask Deleted main menu
<ubotu> I know nothing about ask Deleted main menu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<steven> :(
<eeos> hi there! I am trying to use skype on kubuntu 6.06 for AMD64. I have tried all the different packages, without succeeding. Anyone with expereince?
<fritsch> vlt: don`t know, sorry
<dhq_> bluesceada: intel
<xbehave> steven im not sure how relavent this is but form xubuntu chan topic Menu editor bug fixed in dapper-updates
<dhq_> bluesceada: need help
<bluesceada> dhq_: cant help, sorry
<bluesceada> maybe look at the forums :S
<bluesceada> and ask there
<steven> Well, xbehave, I think I did it....
<steven> :D
<dhq_> do you have any idea what it may be
<steven> Cleaning up the little taskbar area.
<bluesceada> dhq_: something with the graphics driver
<bluesceada> or with the modes you can set for the tft
<dhq_> hey there seem to be a problem with my pc i the top of my screen is empty and the desktop starts 5 cm below i cant see my mouse
<gatekeeper_> eeos, no but my guess is that you would a 32bit version as you do with firefox and flash player
<dhq_> i can use the mouse but cant see it
<fritsch> steven: you can reset your kde to the default settings by deleting your .kde directory (after that everything!!! from your kde settings is gone)
<gatekeeper_> ooops install a 32 bit version
<dhq_> |lostbyte|: you there
<eeos> yes, but it does not run. it does not find some of the libraries.
<fritsch> eeos: what library?
<fritsch> eeos: dpkg -S library name or apt-cache search library name
<dhq_> suliman: you from kuwait
<dhq_> any guys plz help me
<dek_aik> dhq: xserver for intel is  xserver-xorg-driver-i740..just "sudo apt-get xserver-xorg" in terminal
<dek_aik> dhq_: xserver for intel is  xserver-xorg-driver-i740..just "sudo apt-get xserver-xorg" in terminal
<roryyy48> does anyone know something about ubuntu classroom,that starts in august 5th?
<fritsch> dek_aik: told him half an hour before ...
<dek_aik> fritsch: yes..you did
<fritsch> dek_aik: i think, he wants to "send" us ssh connection and login
<fritsch> dek_aik: :-)
<dek_aik> fritsch: yea...;)
<roryyy48> helloo...
<ninhertatil> hi all
<roryyy48> does anyone know something about ubuntu classroom,that starts in august 5th?
<dhq_> dek_aik: it doenst work
<roryyy48> does anyone know something about ubuntu classroom,that starts in august 5th?
<roryyy48> does anyone know something about ubuntu classroom,that starts in august 5th?
<fritsch> dhq_: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<roryyy48> does anyone know something about ubuntu classroom,that starts in august 5th?
<dek_aik> fritsch: lost him again
<eeos> gatekeeper: I am trying to install
<dhq_> no im here
<fritsch> dhq_: does this command work?
<Emess> anyone know what would i need to open a Microsoft Publisher file?
<dhq_> dek_aik: i get E invalid operation xserver
<roryyy48> does anyone know something about ubuntu classroom,that starts in august 5th?
<fritsch> dhq_: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<fritsch> dek_aik: missed the "install"
<dhq_> dek_aik: fritsch i get E invalid operation xserver-xserver
<roryyy48> does anyone know something about ubuntu classroom,that starts in august 5th?
<fritsch> dhq_: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<dhq_> ok
<roryyy48> does anyone know something about ubuntu classroom,that starts in august 5th?
<roryyy48> plsss
<fritsch> dhq_: or if you use kubuntu and want the "whole" thing your can also just do: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<roryyy48> does anyone know something about ubuntu classroom,that starts in august 5th?
<ubuntu> hello
<dek_aik> dhq_: yes..do what fritsch told you first
<dhq_> i did that
<ubuntu> I'm beginin on kubuntu
<lens> AegeanLinux: I'm awake now if your still around.
<KaiHanari> roryyy48, please stop repeating. if someone knew they would speak of it
<Ace2007> roryyy48: google it
<dek_aik> dhq_: what happen with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<dhq_> package service have no installation candidate
<ubuntu> I hae a lot of problem with my security update
<Ace2007> roryyy48: Then you'd have found this: http://www.thesethingsmattertome.com/2006/07/ubuntus-classroom.html
<fritsch> dhq_ hehe :-)
<fritsch> dhq_: seems something wrong with your sources.list
<gatekeeper_> !repos > dhq_
<fritsch> dhq_: courd you try: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<roryyy48> k
<roryyy48> 10x
<Giorgio> (it's only a proof)
<Ace2007> The first one is "Introduction to Internet Relay Chat (IRC)" i wonder if its about how to use IRC, the very thing your using to get to the classroom, or maybe its how to set up an IRC server, that'd be cool
<cerda> can ping sites but internet doesnt work, anyone knows anything about it??
<Ace2007> cerda: DNS problem?
<cerda> dont know exactly what it is :(
<Ace2007> try ping digg.com that'll show if its dns
<fritsch> cerda: no dns problem, you could not ping something- proxy problem?
<vlt> cerda: OMFG, the internet doens't work!!! ;-))
<vlt> cerda: How are you connected?
<Ace2007> vlt: Another computer? windows? oh the possibilities
<cerda> another pc, windows =/
<cerda> i have a d-link 502g here
<vlt> cerda: What I wanted to ask was: Modem/ISDN/DSL/WLAN/LAN/...
<cerda> theres another pc with linux connect to the network and runs fine with it
<cerda> i had a problem before about setting my network card for 10mbits on windows
<Giorgio> hola, alguien sabe que tengo que hacer para conectarme a un canal del irc-hispano con el Konversation?
<vlt> cerda: What does "cat /etc/resolv.conf" say?
<cerda> i had windows ultin yesterday
<cerda> vlt ill see it, 1 sec need to get to the other room :] 
<cerda> it says namserver 10.1.1.1
<fritsch> cerda: am i right? you can do: ping www.cnn.com?
<dhq> fritsch: i reconfugured my desktop
<Riddell> gnomefreak: ping
<cerda> fritsch yes i can
<dhq> fritsch: still there is no mouse and the screen is 4cm down i cant see status bae
<fritsch> dhq: look into /etc/X11/xorg.conf what driver is actually used
<Ace2007> cerda: try browsing in konqueror
<fritsch> dhq_: it`s under section "Device"
<fritsch> cerda: please disable all proxy servers (kde, firefox, etc.) I think that`s the problem
<McScruff> how can i find out what brand my hdd is
<fritsch> McScruff: dmesg |grep -i hda
<McScruff> ty
<dhq> fritsch: its using the intel display only
<cerda> fritsch how can i do that? :(
<gnomefreak> Riddell: pong
<dhq> fritsch: can you login my pc and check it out
<fritsch> dhq: lol
<dhq> fritsch: that is if you dont ming
<dhq> fritsch: i need help thats why
<Riddell> gnomefreak: you're using 3.5.4 on dapper right?
<fritsch> dhq: no ;-) just try sth. other
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> Riddell: on edgy
<Riddell> hmm, right
<dhq> fritsch: whats sth
<Riddell> gnomefreak: have you had any problems with it not respecting kubuntu-default-settings?
<cerda> fritsch how can i turn off the proxy servers? :/
<gnomefreak> not yet
<fritsch> cerda: you are using konqueror to browse the web?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: should i be?
<cerda> konqueror and firefox
<Riddell> gnomefreak: I am and others are, but that's on dapper
<sergiusens> hi there, I have a q... does kubuntu 6.06 have that problem (well kubuntu is not the problem) with partitioning that caused windowstm partition problems?
<fritsch> cerda: in firefox: Settings -> Connection Settings
<gnomefreak> Riddell: give me a min ill log into kde.
<fritsch> cerda: konqueror, KDE System Settings -> Connections -> Proxy
<fritsch> Riddell: Is it okay to use your 3.5.4 packages already?
<anne_> hello. can anyone point me to a fix for the following bug: when i try to access my floppy through system:/media in konqueror it won't work then it tells me it's already mounted in /media/fd0...?
<Riddell> fritsch: if you want to help with testing them of course
<fritsch> Riddell: last time it wanted to uninstall kdelibs-bin, so i was careful
<Riddell> fritsch: that's ok, that package doesn't exist any more
<Riddell> anne_: known problem, supposidly fixed in KDE 3.5.4
<fritsch> Riddell: okay, just upgrading, do I need a new hal version?
<Riddell> yes
<fritsch> Riddell: is it downloaded from your packages?
<Riddell> yes
<fritsch> Riddell: okay, i have to "dist-upgrade", only upgrade is not working (because of new package installation and romaval)
<ThunderStruck> Riddell: all seems fine. (assuming by default settings you mean the settings that came with it)
<anne_> Riddell: is KDE 3.5.4 out as of now ?
<Riddell> anne_: no, it's in testing
<fritsch> anne_: beta packages for testing and bugreports, i think
<gnomefreak> anne_: no not really (its in testing)
<anne_> ok. thx
<Riddell> gnomefreak: so e.g. the k-menu has a kubuntu image on the side?
<gnomefreak> they are the same
<gnomefreak> never noticed the kubuntu image being there before
<fritsch> gnomefreak: i just disabled it, because of space
<Riddell> gnomefreak: so that's a yes?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: yes they are default
<Riddell> good good
<Riddell> doesn't explain why it's broken for me on dapper though
<fritsch> Riddell: wargh ;-)
<eeos> hi there. Anyone with expereince in using skype on kubuntu 606 for amd64?
<uniq> Riddell: kmenu on edgy has kubuntu image on the side. fyi.
<fritsch> uniq: I think he knows ;-)
<Riddell> uniq: thanks
<Riddell> fritsch: more reports are good
<gnomefreak> uniq: it does i was just looking at it ;)
<Riddell> but now I need reports from dapper
<fritsch> Riddell: shel I open i private chat window?
* uniq thought gnomefreak used dapper.
<Riddell> fritsch: why?
<fritsch> Riddell: don want to spam :-)
<gnomefreak> uniq: i have dapper upstairs and edgy on this pc
<Riddell> fritsch: use a pastebin then
<uniq> gnomefreak: ah.. ok.. i'm just jumping into the conversation pretending to pay attention anyway. :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<fritsch> Riddell: dist-upgrade is done without problems (just some notifications about "is removed" as requested)
<Riddell> fritsch: restart X and let me know if it works then
<fritsch> Riddell:  ha! happy too early
<fritsch> Riddell: errors while working on kdebase-date_4%3a ..... kdebase_bin kaudiocreator
<gnomefreak> lol those were easy
<lens> Is flash 9 absolutely incompatible with Konqueror?
<fritsch> yes force-overwrite seems to work
<gnomefreak> fritsch: it says it couldnt overwrite?
<gnomefreak> yep that would do it
<Riddell> fritsch: what's the error?
<gnomefreak> linthere is no flash 9 yet
<lens> oh ok...
<gnomefreak> Riddell: fails to overwrite "path"
<fritsch> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> fritsch: please pastebin the error
<lens> hrmm, I can't get flash to work in konqueror
<fritsch> Riddell: its in german, sorry :-) but I will do
<gnomefreak> !flash > lens
<gnomefreak> len please read the msg ubotu sent you there is a part for it
<gnomefreak> nalioth_: ping
<nalioth_> pong
<gnomefreak> having him in that channel isnt that great of an idea (in -ops) he will spam the hell out of it.
<gnomefreak> guess Seveas saw it
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ?
<fritsch> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19308
<gnomefreak> Seveas: clint
<nalioth_> gnomefreak is sufferering from headspace and timing issues
<gnomefreak> thats all he does is talk/spam
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> well, I'll remove all non-ops and non-regulars from time to time
<fritsch> Riddell: kdm restarted! The default splash screen is not the kubuntu anymore
<Riddell> fritsch: thanks
<bbw> mabay stupid question but where can i find the source list
<gnomefreak> mine is still the default splash
<fritsch> and! my kde button is away ;-)
* gnomefreak loves the wallpaper (yes the defauolt one)
<gnomefreak> fritsch: away? like on vacation?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: lol :-) no, i could add it again (sorry bad english)
<gnomefreak> lol its all good
<fritsch> gnomefreak: it`s like after a debian unstable upgrade (so no problem)
<gnomefreak> ah
<bbw> maby stupid question but where can i find the source list (LINUX NOOB_ HELP)
<gnomefreak> bbw: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bbw> thanks
<fritsch> Riddell: moved .kde out of the way (because mine was very customised)
<Riddell> fritsch: does that fix anything?
<fritsch> Riddell: default settings: no kubuntu splash again
<fritsch> Riddell: start button is there again, but not the known kubuntu customazations
<fritsch> Riddell: not the kubuntu wallpaper, etc.
<fritsch> Riddell: even the kubuntu logo is missing
<fritsch> Riddell: in the menu bar
<fritsch> gnomefreak: it was from your old .kde directory
<soulrider> hi everyone
<gnomefreak> afaik i only have one
<soulrider> !eclipseide
<ubotu> I know nothing about eclipseide - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fritsch> gnomefreak: try deleting .kde and restart kdm (just to be sure?)
<fritsch> gnomefreak: moving it away is alos okay?, perhaps .local also
<illness> hi everyone
<gnomefreak> k hold on
<gnomefreak> brb
<Riddell> fritsch: ok, you're seeing the same issue as I'm having
<illness> i have a problem, can someone help:  I installed kubuntu and when i try to play mp3s in amarok i get no sound and it just stops playing...  I have installed the xine-xtracodecs and the normal system sounds work.  Any advice
<Riddell> fritsch: I have no idea what the problem is
<liviux> hi all What are you talking about?
<soulrider> illness: i got the smae problem
<liviux> illness
<soulrider> i cant play mp3s :S
<illness> k
<soulrider> and i installed all that extra stuff
<fritsch> Riddell: kpersonalizer not found! Please install to peroperly configure your user
<liviux> you need some codecs
<soulrider> which ?
<liviux> there is a link in the official kubuntu site
<liviux> wait...
<soulrider> ok
<illness> like i said i tried to install some however it didnt make a diffrence
<soulrider> btw, guys, i downloaded adn extracted Eclipse, for writing java pps, but i dont know hwo to run it lol
<fritsch> Riddell: Looking up applications under /usr/share/applications /usr/share/applicatiuons/kde
<fritsch> Riddell: wait he still reads .config from my home directory, ill move this away, too
<Gustavo34> ] [] [] [- www.misecretito.com.ar -] [] [] [
<liviux> gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 have you download this pack?
<soulrider> why does it take AGES for adept to open ?
<soulrider> or why wont it open at all ?
<illness> nope
<illness> ill try that one sec
<fritsch> Riddell: okay /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/default is not linked to /usr/share/apps/ksplash/kubuntu
<suliman> hi
<fritsch> Riddell: this fixes the wrong ksplas, i think (just trying)
<ThunderStruck> ok i still have menu and kubuntu logo in menu
<fritsch> Riddell: mmmh the /usr/share/apps/ksplash/kubuntu not working, sorry
<soulrider> errr, adept isnt responding :-/
<liviux> remember you must activate the "universe and multiverse" server from adept
<illness> liviux: nope didnt work either
<illness> or do i need to restart or something
<Ace2007> Hi all which repo is kmencoder in?
<Ace2007> !kmencoder
<ubotu> I know nothing about kmencoder - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Riddell: the klibs are same in dapper and edgy right?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: in theory yes
<Hobbsee> !info kmencoder
<ubotu> Package kmencoder does not exist in dapper
<Hobbsee> !info kmencoder edgy
<ubotu> Package kmencoder does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> Ace2007: none of them, i suspect
<soulrider> how cna i see the processes running ?
<hussam> Riddell: hi, I wanted to ask a question earlier but then I got disconnected. Will edgy have Oxygen icon theme?
<soulrider> i ran adept twice and it never appeared on my screen
<Riddell> hussam: no
<suliman> how can i install nvidia without using cd-rom?
<hussam> Riddell: ok thanks. :)
<soulrider> download latest drivers?
<soulrider> but i believe they are included
<fritsch> Riddell: Can I look into sth.?
<gnomefreak> i dont see why it should be different. im thinking maybe a qt-lib is different version
<fritsch> Riddell: where is the customazation path fr the kubuntu settings?
<Riddell> fritsch: /etc/kderc
<Ace2007> Hobbsee: y?
<fritsch> Riddell: okay, i`ll have a look and compare to 3.5.3
<liviux> illness try to read this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<illness> k
<illness> thnx
<Hobbsee> Ace2007: because no one has packaged it yet?
<gnomefreak> fritsch: wouldnt a .diff be easier?
<Ace2007> Hobbsee: Why would no one package it? since there is no other front end for mencoder in the repos?
<fritsch> Riddell: got it!
<Hobbsee> Ace2007: because there are a few billion other things waiting to be packaged too?  add it to wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<gnomefreak> fritsch: what is it?
<viktor_> hi all is there anyone that can help me with drivers for a "Realtek ac'97 alc850" i have searched google for a couple hours now without results
<fritsch> Riddell: in 353 there is /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings: kde-profile
<fritsch> Riddell: in 354 there is only "share"
<Riddell> fritsch: where?
<soulrider> illness:  http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<fritsch>  /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/
<Ace2007> Hobbsee: Oh i never knew there was a quere
<soulrider> http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06 sorry, i typ0d the first one
<Ace2007> queue"
<gnomefreak> i have it
<gnomefreak> fritsch: i have /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kdeprofile
<fritsch> kde-profile?
<gnomefreak> fritsch: its inside the kubuntu-default-settings
<soulrider> i need some help please, i got 5 different adept processes running, but i cant close them
<gnomefreak> kde-profile even
<fritsch> gnomefreak: okay have it too, i just back it up
<fritsch> gnomefreak: and copy the old ones over *g* does this make any sense?
<gnomefreak> it still doesnt explain why mine is default and his/yours is not
<gnomefreak> fritsch: like you dont have the kubuntu logo inside the K menu
<fritsch> gnomefreak: did you delete the ".kde" and restarted?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> and the default took over
<gnomefreak> and everything is fine here
<fritsch> gnomefreak: okay copied the 353 kde-profile over <- nothing :-(
<gnomefreak> seeing as the code didnt change for dapper-edgy i have a feeling its a qt lib that is different maybe?
<Lord_Athur> how can i print a document with nano?
<andi_> hello
<andi_> can anybody help me ?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: i think some path is hardcoded
<Lord_Athur> what's the poblem andi_ ?
<fritsch> or kderc is not read correctly?
<gnomefreak> fritsch: if the path was hardcoded i should have same issues
<fritsch> gnomefreak: yes that`s right
<fritsch> gnomefreak: you want to have a "dpkg -l |grep somthing?
<andi_> I have the newest version of kubuntu.....my problem is....i cant install any programmes...in the adept manager tooo...
<gnomefreak> fritsch: what do you want me to look for?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: i want to trace if kdm uses kderc
<fritsch> gnomefreak: i think it just "overgoes" some file
<Lord_Athur> is there any error message andi_ ?
<andi_> i can put it on the request install but i cant apply the requestes
<fritsch> gnomefreak: but wait i`ll do a kdm stop and a kdm start (perhaps restart does sth. other)
<andi_> no error messages or something else.
<Lord_Athur> does apt work?
<andi_> the symbol is only to apply it is deaktivated
<fritsch> gnomefreak: i don`t have any non standart packages, despite amarok141
<andi_> i am sorry for my bad english, but i hope you got it.
<gnomefreak> amarok 1.4.1 koffice 1.5.2 kde 3.5.4 is what i have
<liviux> illness if  you are still problems (maybe the page wasn't correct) contact me because also I have had the same problem little long ago
<gnomefreak> other than that i have ksmooth but that doesnt screw with default settings
<tony_> does anyone know how to get the mp3 audio previews? i had it going before but don't know how
<andi_> Lord?
<Lord_Athur> andi_, what's your native language?
<illness> liviux: still doesnt work
<illness> i already installed those packages
<gnomefreak> brb goes for smoke
<andi_> My native language is german
<Lord_Athur> :(
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> what do you want to mean with "the symbol is only to apply it is deaktivated"?
<Lord_Athur> can't you use the command "sudo apt-get install..." on the shell?
<andi_> the 3rd symbol of left in the adept manager is grey...so i cant click on it.
<illness> andi: brauchst du einen bersetzer?? ;)
<fritsch> Riddell: you want the output from kdm?
<liviux> have you activate the "universe and multiverse" server from adept?
<andi_> *gg* Illness danke frs Angebot irgendwie schaff ichs :)
<andi_> I dont think sooo liviux
<illness> me? yeah...
<liviux> and you've download gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3?
<liviux> libxine-extracodecs and akode-mpeg too?
<Riddell> fritsch: is it useful?
<liviux> are nedeed only whit Kubuntu
<illness> not akode
<liviux> try
<illness> hmm says couldnt find package
<McScruff>   /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext  <<help pls, im trying to make vlc
<fritsch> Riddell: not really, only this:
<fritsch> dmgreet: set vars!!!!!!!!
<fritsch> QImage::convertDepth: Image is a null image
<fritsch> Riddell: wargh, sorry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19311
<dek_aik> illness: its libakode2-mpeg
<liviux> Try to tipe "mpeg" from adept and install the main pack
<liviux> "libakode2-mpeg"
<illness> k
<Ati> ree
<illness> only did the packages from the console so far
<illness> one sec
<Ati> Lord?
<fritsch> Riddell: .xsession-errors says Inactive pixmap /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/spasl <-so it does not use the kubuntu theme
<liviux> sudo apt-get install libakode2-mpeg
<illness> yeah already did it
<illness> no change
<Ati> illness ?
<Ati> Vllt kannst du mir helfen...
<chenlevy> Hi all
<Ati> hello chenlevy
<chenlevy> I have problem sending mail with kmail
<chenlevy> I have verified my smtp server, and did a manual session with it via telnet
<illness> Ati: bin selber n00b aber was gibts
<chenlevy> I had tried to monitor the truffic with tcpdump but I see no truffic
<Ati> *g* Ok dann warte ich mal bis einer von den "Freaks" daist :D
<chenlevy> How can I debug this?
<dek_aik> illness: try to restart sound-server-->"killall artsd" and restart amarok
<dek_aik> illness: and make sure that you pick xine as your engine
<illness> still doesnt work
<illness> should i leave the output on autodetect?
<liviux> in my case he has all worked only when I have turned off relighted the computer, but I don't know....
<illness> alright ill restart real quick
<illness> thnx cya in a sec
<andi_> liviux ?
<liviux> what
<liviux> andi what do you want?
<andi_> Can u help me ?
<liviux> about what?
<Neo_> hi all
<Ace2007> hi
<Neo_> i have a big problem
<soulrider> hi all
<Ace2007> how big?
<Ace2007> hi
<andi_> http://upload.aka5.de/up/Bildschirmphoto1.jpg @liviux
<Neo_> my sound card thos'ent work
<andi_> I cant add any programms
<Ace2007> seen bigger
<andi_> in the adept manager
<fritsch> Riddell: sorry can`t help you - cannot find anything :-(
<Ace2007> well what sound card do you have?
<Neo_> i have a soundMax
<Neo_> in a laptop ibm T42
<Neo_> i juste install kubuntu
<Riddell> fritsch: it's a totaly mystery, same packages work fine in edgy
<Neo_> but the sound thos'ent work
<soulrider> !soundmax
<ubotu> I know nothing about soundmax - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<illness> re
<fritsch> Riddell: i just try with a totally new user
<chenlevy> fritsch, I wanted to thank you for the help on that other day with my knoqueror problem. It tured out I had some bad memroy
<liviux> andi have you tried to work from konsole?
<andi_> no i dont no how
<Ace2007> Alsa sould support SoundMAX: http://forms.analog.com/Form_Pages/soundMax/soundMaxSupportFAQ.html#question6
<fritsch> chenlevy: cool
<viktor_> i have a realtek alc850 ac'97 how can i get all the channels (or the S/PDIF]  to work on it ???
<fritsch> Riddell: okay totally new user does not make a difference
<illness> k
<illness> it works... stupid problem
<liviux> whit the shell type "sudo apt-get install" and the name of the pack you want to download
<dek_aik> illness: ...:)
<illness> i tried playing them from a windows partition and it didnt work
<illness> now if i copy them to the desktop they do
<liviux> wow problem solved!
<illness> any suggestions
<illness> thnx alot tho
<illness> really helpful community makes swithchin over way easier
<dek_aik> illness: you could set the files so that you could read/write windows part files
<illness> yeah?
<illness> how would i do that
<illness> its ntfs
<dabbler> kubuntu told me to upgrade, but get 18 errors :
<dabbler> Err http://za.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/universe librss1 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.1
<dabbler>   404 Not Found
<liviux> andi are you here?
<illness> do i stil need to convert to fat32 or can linux write ntfs now to
<dabbler> when do the mirrors get updated ?
<andi_> yes
<liviux> ? have you tried?
<cerda> can ping sites but internet doesnt work
<andi_> yes i tried to typ in sudo apt-get install gimp
<dek_aik> illness: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions yes but you can only read/play them not edit the tag for example
<illness> oh well thats good enuff
<illness> thnx ill have a look
<liviux> and it work?
<cerda> anyone had this problem too?
<andi_> no i dont think so
<dek_aik> cerda: have you disable proxy in konq or firefox like suggested earlier?
<cerda> proxy isnt enable
<dek_aik> cerda: and the /etc/resolv.conf? is it OK?
<cerda> yes
<liviux> andi maybe you have a lock in the package manager. If you type "atp-get man" from konsole you can find the command for upgrade all the packages (very long operation).
<MarsRouter> hi
<Neo_> can some one help me plez
<Neo_> i don't fine the solution of my sound card
<dek_aik> cerda: internet isnot working from the konsole as well?
<andi_> no i doesn't work
<cerda> dek_aik can only ping
<cerda> kopette isnt working too
<cerda> dek_aik do u know how can i turn my network card to 10mbits??
<fritsch> Riddell: any hint? now i have fetched my bucket?
<dek_aik> cerda: did you ever use proxy? sorry for insist but my similar prob solved when i shut the proxy
<LeeJunFan> $!@#it kopete won't log into ICQ for me - anyone else? Says my client is too old - and I'm running current SVN.
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: I downgraded to 0.11 and that seems to work for me
<Riddell> fritsch: bucket?
<dek_aik> cerda: i use to do "export http_proxy=http://" in konsole to solve my proxy related prob
<fritsch> Riddell: looked it up in the dictionary, wanted to say, that i want to invest time to search
<liviux> andi I'm sorry but I don't know...try to ask someone else (however it's a strange problem)
<dek_aik> andi_: have you enable universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: timing is everything, I updated my trunk about 2 mins ago, joined #kopete just in time to see a revision get posted to fix it.
<DaSkreech> Excellent :)
<yogi> Anyone out there familiar w/the fetchmail?  It doesn't give an error in daemon mode, nor does it ever check for mail.
<yogi> Commandline: fetchmail --flush -f .fetchmailrc -d 420
<yogi> Manually executed it works flawlessly
<soulrider> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete is Kopete 0.12 testing packages at http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<yogi> I need some serious help with fetchmail, please!
<Ace2007> i'm trying to install kmencoder and i get: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<h3sp4wn> Ace2007: install kde-devel
<yogi> Sounds as if Qt isn't installed, or too old a version
<andi_> liviux i am sorry i had to do some stuff
<yogi> Anyone out there help me with fetchmail?  Read man pgs... works, but not as daemon.   No errors.
<Ace2007> h3sp4wn: kde-devel and kde-devel-extras already installed
<andi_> i dont know i am able to enable this...
<andi_> @andi_
<liviux> don't worry
<fritsch> Riddell: which of the kde packages checks for /etc/kderc?
<andi_> how can i enable it ?
<dek_aik> andi_: do this in konsole "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Riddell> fritsch: kdelibs
<yogi>  Anyone out there familiar w/the fetchmail?  It doesn't give an error in daemon mode, nor does it ever check for mail.
<Riddell> fritsch: kstandarddirs
<Riddell> fritsch: and kconfig*
<xst> I have just updated my kubuntu installation and now kopete doesn't work: When I try to go online it tells me that the ICQ server thinks my client application is too old. What to do?
<yogi>  Commandline: fetchmail --flush -f .fetchmailrc -d 420
<yogi> Manually executed it works flawlessly
<dek_aik> andi_: comment "deb cdrom" and uncommend the lines with universe and multiverse at the end
<ubuntu> hello people
<cerda> dek_aik ill try turn iptables down, do u know how can i do it??
<soulrider> hey, im looking for a bandwith monitor, somehtign like DU Meter for windows
<soulrider> i **NEED** to have a graph on my desktop or something :P
<ubuntu> uh.....no
<soulrider> hi ubuntu
<andred> xst: the protocol has changed again. it has been fixed in svn
<ubuntu> how do we install java on this thing?
<soulrider> i installed it yesterday
<soulrider> hang on
<xst> andred: Do you know when kopete will work in kubuntu again then?
<andi_> mhm
<soulrider> kopete works, im using ti right now :-/
<dek_aik> cerda: no i dont sorry, just to check you ping outside or inside your LAN?
<andred> xst: you'll have to ask the packagers. no idea
<ubuntu> I WANT JAVA!\
<xst> andred: ok. How do I reach them?
<andred> soulrider: the change occured 20 minutes ago or so. try to reconnect :P
<soulrider> hang on a sec
<ubuntu> kk
<Ace2007> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<soulrider> uhm i got disconnected from AIM
<soulrider> no, its working for me
<xst> Hmm, I wonder why this quite obvious bug hasn't been discovered befoere the kopete package upgrade was published.
<andred> xst: ask Hobbsee or Riddell
<xst> andred: Thnx
<andred> xst: the protocol change occured some minutes ago
<xst> ok?
<andi_> mhm i didnt work
<soulrider> ubuntu, what do you neeed ? just JRe or JDK
<DaSkreech> Yup
<andi_> but thanks again...
<ubuntu> both
<andi_> i am out... bye
<ubuntu> iw anna play games
<ubuntu> runescape
<soulrider> but are you gonna program ?
<xst> andred: Does that mean that all ICQ clients are currently failing to connect?
<soulrider> and runescape sucks :P
<ubuntu> are u a kid?
<soulrider> i play game sif thats waht you mean
<soulrider> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java?highlight=%28java%29
<soulrider> you got allt he java info there
<ubuntu> stick arena
<andred> xst: no. they increased the version number that is needed to be allowed to connect. maybe other clients already use a higher number than kopete did
<xst> andred: ok, thanks
<ubuntu> im downaloding command and conquer generals from ktorrent
<ubuntu> how do we open it?
<soulrider> its linux
<xst> Riddell: Do you know, when a working version of kopete is available in the repositories? (was told that you would know this)
<soulrider> i believe you can run it using wine
<soulrider> and thast illegal :P
<ubuntu> so?
<soulrider> im using the latest kopete
<ubuntu> i paid but i lost it
<soulrider> i updated like 10 mins ago fromt heir site
<ubuntu> so im using ktorrent
<soulrider> and it works well
<ubuntu> wats the site?
<soulrider> get command and conquert he first decade
<soulrider> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<soulrider> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<soulrider> ^_^
<ubuntu> soulrider, did you isntall kubuntu?
<soulrider> yes
<ubuntu> oh.
<soulrider> you didnt? :-/
<ubuntu> i never knew ho to use it
<ubuntu> so i sometimes use it a s a live cd
<soulrider> thastw aht the IRC is for ;)
<soulrider> i installed it yesterday
<ubuntu> I WNAT JAVA@
<soulrider> well, i dont think using torrents while running it as live sia  very good idea
<soulrider> i posted hte damn link above!
<ubuntu> torrents are S---L---O---W--
<soulrider> [13:24]  <soulrider> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java?highlight=%28java%29
<ubuntu> ARES IS WICKED
<soulrider> torrents are not slow
<ubuntu> ares
<ubuntu> ares is cool
<soulrider> does somebody have a gun? im gonna shoot myslef
<ubuntu> faster than anything
<soulrider> myself
<ubuntu> not a gun, but an AK-47
<ubuntu> i got a GEFORCE
<yogi> Anyone out there familiar w/the fetchmail?  It doesn't give an error in daemon mode, nor does it ever check for mail.
<yogi> Commandline: fetchmail --flush -f .fetchmailrc -d 420
<yogi> Manually executed it works flawlessly
<ubuntu> i dont know how to use KUBUNTU :(
<ubuntu> ANYONE? CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO USE LINUX?????????(KUBUNTU)
<Riddell> xst: dapper or edgy?
<Riddell> ubuntu: don't shout and ask specific questions
<ubuntu> TELL ME!!
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Stop shouting
<ubuntu> I DONT KNWO HOW TO USER
<yogi> ubuntu:Learning curve is steep.  Read the manual. ;-)  Then ask quesitons.
<ubuntu> USE
<andred> Riddell: it's a new problem. not the one that was fixed with 0.12.1
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu, what?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Stop typing in all caps
<Admiral_Chicago> what is there to know?
<ubuntu> WHERES THE MANUAL?
* aseigo pops ubuntu's capslock key for him.
<aseigo> (or her)
<ubuntu> DID IT COME WITH IT?
<ubuntu> OH SHIT\
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu, stop being annoying
<Admiral_Chicago> stop using caps
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you want to do?
<ubuntu> USE JAVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubuntu> FOR LINUX
<soulrider> I POSTED THE FUCKING LINK TWICE
<Admiral_Chicago> as in...
<ubuntu> WITCH I
<ubuntu> DONT\
<DaSkreech> PLease Mute him
<ubuntu> KNOW
<ubuntu> HOW
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> TO
<ubuntu> USE
* ubuntu was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<soulrider> THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!
<Admiral_Chicago> Riddell, thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> I don't know how to give channel op to myself or I would have done it
<Riddell> shame though, one less kubuntu user
<ubuntu> IM BAK
<Riddell> or maybe not
<ubuntu> AW CVRAP
<Riddell> ubuntu: don't shout or I'll ban you
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: For the last time turn off caps
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: Please remove the caps lock.  It makes it seem like you're shouting
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> are you the maker of this thing?
<DaSkreech> Thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java?highlight=%28java%29
<fritsch> Riddell: did you "patch out" the /etc/kderc lookin?
<DaSkreech> No but please be paitent when you ask a question
<Riddell> fritsch: nope
<fritsch> Riddell: :-) don`t have any idea anymore
<ubuntu> thx
<ubuntu> ill change my nick
<Riddell> fritsch: me neither :(
<fritsch> Riddell: can I hardcode it for testing in say /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc ?
<DaSkreech> That would help as well
<ubuntu> hmmm...
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Try /nick your_new_nick
<ubuntu> ok
<chr> hi..after installing kubuntu grub wont load so to have it loaded i have the cd in and choose boot from first hard disk..how can i fix...
<hussam> Riddell: kmail from kde 3.5.4 on edgy isn't packaged yet, correct?
<enemyofall> ill tell you
<Admiral_Chicago> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<enemyofall> its me, ubuntu
<arend> hallo
<enemyofall> my name is enemy of all!
<arend> Ik kom uit groningen
<Admiral_Chicago> chr, check out those links
<arend> spreek hier iemand dutch
<Admiral_Chicago> enemyofall, did that page help?
<chr> thank..i will check..
<Riddell> hussam: no
<enemyofall> no
<enemyofall> im typing something
<enemyofall> a method to install
<rideick> alguem a fala portugues?
<hussam> Riddell: ok thanks, I just wanted to confirm the mirror I use is up to date.
<Hawkwind> !portuguese
<ubotu> I know nothing about portuguese - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hawkwind> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<enemyofall> ok first when you install, at the partiton thing got to the manual and click the delete and start a fresh one then the other screen comes then type in "/" no /boot or anything even if it says that it will be in unexpected beahavior if theres no swap or nothing still keep on going and the rest the setup will do by itself :)
<abattoir> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<DaSkreech> enemyofall: You should have a swap
<abattoir> Hawkwind: pl is polish :P
<enemyofall> i have lots of memory
<MilhousePunkRock> re everyone
<enemyofall> and everything i have in my comp is great and auesome
<enemyofall> when i tried swap it never worked
<abattoir> DaSkreech: ubuntu is going to be called twonke? :S
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hi :)
<abattoir> *twonkle
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Polish, Portuguese, all the same to me since I do good enough to read/write my own native language of English :P
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hehe
<DaSkreech> So it seems
<DaSkreech> enemyofall: Do you have a question?
<enemyofall> umm....no
<hussam> Riddell: is there perhaps an rss feed or something similar for the edgy upgrades?
<abattoir> DaSkreech: really? you have a link you can give me?
<Hawkwind> Twonkle ?
<enemyofall> hawkwind:twonkle
<soulrider> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<enemyofall> version 6.10 lts for your pc
<enemyofall> thats what it says on the box
<soulrider> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<enemyofall> nick/ares
<enemyofall> oops
<Admiral_Chicago> !schedual
<ubotu> I know nothing about schedual - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<enemyofall> enomyofall
<DaSkreech> abattoir: http://www.divisiontwo.com/articles/barbieOS.htm
<Admiral_Chicago> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<LimburgOnLine> hallo
<abattoir> DaSkreech: the link seems suspicious :P
* abattoir goes to check it
<enemyofall> ewww\
<enemyofall> barbie linux
<enemyofall> enemyofall> ok first when you install, at the partiton thing got to the manual and click the delete and start a fresh one then the other screen comes then type in "/" no /boot or anything even if it says that it will be in unexpected beahavior if theres no swap or nothing still keep on going and the rest the setup will do by itself :)
<enemyofall> thats right
<enemyofall> ill sya it again
<enemyofall> enemyofall> ok first when you install, at the partiton thing got to the manual and click the delete and start a fresh one then the other screen comes then type in "/" no /boot or anything even if it says that it will be in unexpected beahavior if theres no swap or nothing still keep on going and the rest the setup will do by itself :)
<LimburgOnLine> Somebody speak dutch
<DaSkreech> !spam
<ubotu> I know nothing about spam - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<DaSkreech> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ares> enemyofall> ok first when you install, at the partiton thing got to the manual and click the delete and start a fresh one then the other screen comes then type in "/" no /boot or anything even if it says that it will be in unexpected beahavior if theres no swap or nothing still keep on going and the rest the setup will do by itself :)
<abattoir> DaSkreech: i remember BarbieOS from an April's day hoax....
<ares> my name is ares now!
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=ubuntu@*.sympatico.ca]  by Riddell
* ares was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (too much spamming)
<abattoir> DaSkreech: but i see nothing relating to twonkle....
<Hawkwind> I missed the twonkle relationship in that
<LimburgOnLine> wie wil me op weg helpen
<abattoir> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<abattoir> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<abattoir> LimburgOnLine: ^^^^^
<Alatriste> HI
<Alatriste> sorry for mi bad english
<Alatriste> coudl somebody help with bluetooh?
<Alatriste> i use SOAX client from KDE but it gives me problmes witth my noki
<Alatriste> i
<Alatriste> with my Nokia6230I
<Alatriste> it's very slow and half times gives me error on sending
<Alatriste> is ther some alternative?
<abattoir> Alatriste: you want to transfer files *to* your phone?
<Alatriste> abattoir: , yes
<abattoir> Alatriste: did you use the service menu in konqueror? Rt.click on a file->Actions->Send via bluetooth
<abattoir> ??
<Alatriste> abattoir: , NO I din't know about it
<abattoir> Alatriste: so it works now?
<Alatriste> abattoir: , it's starting but it uses soax client too
<Alatriste> and it gave me error sending varios files at same time
<Alatriste> also it's mucho more slow than in windows, so i asked about an alternative
<MilhousePunkRock> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<MilhousePunkRock> Maybe that might help you, Alatriste?
<Alatriste> MilhousePunkRock: , ok i'll try tha page, i'll see if i have some bad configured
<soulrider> !css2
<ubotu> I know nothing about css2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soulrider> uhm guys, is there an app for linux kind of like AnyDVD fro windows ?
<soulrider> !DeCSS
<ubotu> I know nothing about DeCSS - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Alatriste> specially for speed
<Alatriste> it takes more than five minutes for only a song !!!!!!!!!!!
<jordan> how to get faster start kubuntu ?
<Alatriste> abattoir: , and there isnt'a way for sending all files in once instead having to confirm an save files one by one in cellular?
<abattoir> Alatriste: once the Bluetooth transfer window opens up, drag files from top to bottom... and then send...
<abattoir> Alatriste: that is from the file-selector window in the top, to the one in the bottom
<jordan> how to get faster start kubuntu ?
<fritsch> Riddell: please look in /etc/qt3/qtrc
<fritsch> Riddell: this cannot be correct, or?
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan: I got a nice link for you on that, hold on...
<Riddell> fritsch: looks correct to me
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<Alatriste> abattoir: , that yes but i mean the celular asks confirmation and how to save file one by one
<abattoir> Alatriste: aah, that's upto your cell, i guess...
<fritsch> Riddell: there is written kdeAddedLibraryPaths=/root.kde/lib/kde3/plugins ...
<MilhousePunkRock> Make sure you read everything carefully though, jordan...
<abattoir> Alatriste: which phone?
<fritsch> Riddell: in an etc etnry ...
<Alatriste> abattoir: , nokia 6230i
<abattoir> Alatriste: hmmm, that's a series40?
<Riddell> fritsch: should be  kdeAddedLibraryPaths=/usr/lib/kde3/plugins/
<jorge___> hola
<fritsch> Riddell: yes!#
<fritsch> Riddell: i compared with "dapper 353"
<fritsch> Riddell: and changed
<abattoir> Alatriste: anyways there should be an option in the Bluetooth settings for the phone, to accept connections automatically
<abattoir> Alatriste: after you put that you dont have to say 'yes' to connect your phone everytime
<fritsch> Riddell: retrying ... again the old behaviour :-(
<fritsch> Riddell: is this normal? if I start kdm then this file is changed?
<cpk2> my wireless card always seems to break itself and not work after a couple hours... using ndiswrapper
<DaSkreech> jordan: I guess you can tweak your setup
<bkudria> when i start xgl, it just gives me the gray checkered screen with an X cursor, and never starts....what should i do?
<DaSkreech> bkudria: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<bkudria> DaSkreech: ok, thanks!
<Riddell> fritsch: yes, that's normal
<jordan>  MilhousePunkRock oki you do everythings on this page ?
<fritsch> Riddell: okay, mmh i do not have a single idea anymore
<dmhouse> Is it possible to use Ipod Nanos with Kubuntu? A wiki.ubuntu.com search didn't reveal much.
<trappist> dmhouse: yeah, use it with amaroK
<Riddell> dmhouse: fat formatted ones should be fine
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan: I turned off all the services that I don't need, and I did notice a difference...
* dmhouse assumes his is FAT, he hasn't changed it at all
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan: Note that it's only for the time before KDE starts though...
<dmhouse> trappist: amaroK isn't mounting it though.
<jordan> MilhousePunkRock i know
<dmhouse> It may need more battery, perhaps I should leave it to charge for a bit.
<jordan> MilhousePunkRock Can I creat backup for this file ?
<dmhouse> Should amaroK automagically mount the iPod or do I need to do that myself? If the latter, how?
<ddafasd> hi
<w00t> hi
<supernix>  hiya all
<supernix> Anyone here versed in pppd?
<cpk2> !pppd
<ubotu> I know nothing about pppd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> !ppoe
<ubotu> I know nothing about ppoe - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<uniq> supernix: what is your problem?
<w00t> ih
<supernix> well I am trying to help my fiancee get her PC online using dialup
<supernix> I got a modem that said it was supported by kernel 2.4 it is however a PCI
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan: Well, you should take a pen and a piece of paper, and write down the initial status, so you can turn it back just in case
<uniq> did you try 'sudo pppconfig' ?
<supernix> the thing dials up but I always get error 1 or 2 or 16 here lately it exits signal 16
<supernix> nah I never tried that command just used the kppd to configure it
<w00t> is it possible fto run linux on a 23 mhz pc:P
<w00t> ??
<cpk2> i would imagine yes
<cpk2> it would be incredibly bare
<trappist> it was developed on a 386
<jordan> MilhousePunkRock How turn it in recover mode ?
<supernix> uniq:  is that how your supposed to configure the connection by using pppconfig ?
<uniq> supernix: you can use kppp too.. but i tend to use pppconfig as it is what i'm used to from the old days.
<w00t> so it is possible?
<uniq> supernix: error 2 is when you give pppd two options that are mutually exclusive.
<supernix> when I looked at the logs it would say something like server failed to authenticate  and could not find a secret
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan: By default, you hit Esc when at the very beginning of the boot process
<uniq> supernix: i suggest giving 'sudo pppconfig' in konsole a try.
<supernix> Ok great do you think it could have anything to do with the modem ?
<MilhousePunkRock> jordan: That gives you the GRUB menu, and there should be a recovery option for every kernel you have installed... So selecting the 2nd entry gives you your default kernel in recovery mode
<Jonathann> going to Adept howto, I get "this page does not exist yet"
<soulrider> guys, what can i use to see my network usage ?
<soulrider> im installing something with adept, but i think its downlaoding at a really low speed
<uniq> supernix: if pppconfig fails you can start thinking of that.
<vranikx> hello all
<gatekeeper_> Jonathann, personally I prefer synaptic over adept
<supernix> I did hear most people suggest only using a serial modem but I tried to stick to a PCI
<supernix> I just was not sure if it was operator error or the modem since on the one hand it was dialing and such
<uniq> soulrider: if you want something graphical you can try the kicker applet 'knetload' (package has the same name). For console, i suggest using 'iptraf' or 'nload' both are package names.
<soulrider> thanks!
<vranikx> hello all, is anybody here who have edgy and xgl compiz? i have problem when i want to watch TV with kdetv
<soulrider> i was thinking of somethign graphical yes, like DU meter for windows
<Jonathann> gatekeeper_: I think I would too, but knowing how to do things with it might come in handy someday
<soulrider> is ti possible to download more of those panels for KDE?
<cpk2> soulrider: gkrellm is a pretty cool graphical system monitor
<Jonathann> gatekeeper_: Oh, I think I can use it.  My problem was that I confused it with "Add/remove programs."  Been using linux for years, but booted into Kubuntu for the first time 5 minutes ago.
<gatekeeper_> Jonathann, fair enough :-) probable a howto somewhere if you google
<soulrider> i just need a network monitor, dunno why, but i cant live without one :P
<soulrider> gatekeeper_:  whata  cool name :P
<soulrider> sounds really mmorpg :P
<cpk2> soulrider: gkrellm does network in/out hdd read/writes cpu usage
<Jonathann> Does anyone know about making Nvidia GeForce 7300 work?
<soulrider> it hink ill just stick to knetload
<gatekeeper_> Jonathann, Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<Jonathann> It is not working out of the box for me
<soulrider> but thanks for the tip!
<Jonathann> gatekeeper_: No, no, I meant the KDE "Add/remove programs" in the K menu
<gatekeeper_> Jonathann, looked in there, didn't seem to be much use :-)
<cpk2> Jonathann: you install nvidia-glx?
<Jonathann> gatekeeper_: I have Ubuntu 5.04 in my own Thinkpad, and I was really lost when a friend brought his computer for repairs and I could not find Synaptics in any menu
<Jonathann> cpk2: Not yet, will do that immediately if it's that simple
<cpk2> Jonathann: after that you need to do nvidia-glx-config enable
<cpk2> make sure you back up xorg.conf before all this
<Jonathann> gatekeeper_: The friend had a fresh 5.10, so that's why there was only the Ubuntu's "Add/remove programs"
* MilhousePunkRock waves everyone goodbye
<Jonathann> cpk2: Thanks for the advice, I will
* soulrider waved back
<gatekeeper_> Jonathann, would be back to the cli for me :-)
<vranikx> hello all, is anybody here who have edgy and xgl compiz? i have problem when i want to watch TV with kdetv
<robert____> hi all
<gatekeeper_> bye MilhousePunkRock :-)
<Jonathann> gatekeeper_: I think I will break less things in unfamiliar systems if I keep finding out how they are supposed to be done before going straight ahead and just doing it
<Jonathann> gatekeeper_: Last time I learned that was in a fight with a WLAN PCMCIA card
<soulrider> is there a way to kind fo reset the amaroK collection ?
<gatekeeper_> Jonathann, who won?
<Jonathann> But calling Firefox lightweight is something I will never get.  What then is heavyweight? =)
<soulrider> opera > firefox :P
<cpk2> i have to fight with my wlan pcmcia card everyday
<cpk2> it likes to break itself after its been connected for a couple hours
<trappist> soulrider: you could blow out your sqlite/mysql database
<vranikx> nobody is here who have edgy and xgl compiz? i have problem when i want to watch TV with kdetv
<gatekeeper_> Jonathann, ie6 because it installs viruses for free :-)
<soulrider> trappist: how do i do tha ?
<soulrider> that*
<Jonathann> gatekeeper_: I won, after removing all my previous settings and starting over the way it was supposed to be done
<trappist> soulrider: mv ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/collection.db /somewhere/else
<trappist> or just delete it
<trappist> exit
<soulrider> but where si it located?
<trappist> oops
<trappist> I just gave you the full path
<soulrider> and i think im using sqlite
<gatekeeper_> Jonathann, I often consult ubuntu wiki before doing something, saved me a load of agro
<trappist> yeah if you don't know, you're using sqlite.  and that's the path to the database.
<soulrider> ok, thanks
<evil_cow> doesanyone has a problem with k3b and speed in dvd write
<evil_cow> ?
<supernix> If you can get the modem to query doesn't that mean that it is working and the drivers are loaded ?
<uniq> supernix: i would think so, yes.
<uniq> supernix: if it dials it should work.. as far as i can understand.
<supernix> hmmm then this has to be some sort of configuration error
<trappist> supernix: if that was you with the can't find secret thing, it sounds like it's half-configured to do a vpn like pptp
<soulrider> trappist:  i noticed that the .kde folder is kind of hidden, how can i configure konqueror to show me hidden folders?
<supernix> I read in one file that it said to uncomment noauth and after I did that it stopped giving error 1 or 2 but then it was doing signal 16
<cpk2> soulrider: view > show hidden files
<soulrider> oh, lol
<trappist> soulrider: all files/directories that start with . are hidden - I dunno off the top of my head how to make konqueror do that, but it's probably not too hard
<supernix> trappist: it was me
<supernix> hmm
<vranikx> is anybody here who have edgy and xgl compiz? i have problem when i want to watch TV with kdetv :((( nobody here?
<supernix> GOD everything is so easy when you have cable compared to this dialup nightmare
<trappist> vranikx: try #ubuntu+1
<Hawkwind> soulrider: In konqueror, View -> View hidden files
<vranikx> aha, thank you trappist
<soulrider> yes, thanks!
<trappist> soulrider: got it?
<soulrider> trappist: i deleted that file, but im afraid thec ollection is still there :(
<soulrider> err, how can i use ASCII?
<soulrider> i need to use a char i dont have on ym keyboard
<DaSkreech> soulrider: in IRC?
<soulrider> in konqueror
<soulrider> i wanna write the "~" symbol
<cpk2> soulrider: american keyboard?
<dek_aik> supernix: just my 2 cent, you have to close down eth0 with pppd to work
<soulrider> spanish
<cpk2> oh, was gonna say tilde should be above tab
<cpk2> how did you do it just now? =P
<soulrider> copy paste lol
<soulrider> \
<soulrider> thastw hat i get witht he button above tab
<cpk2> you can copy paste into konq
<soulrider> yes, but i may not ahve smoene to type it every time
<soulrider> and i dont even know what its called :P
<soulrider> in win i allways wrote it with alt+126
<cpk2> its a tilde
<soulrider> friggin spanish keyboard
<jordan> How use LINKS in terminal
<cpk2> soulrider: you can just use the wiki to copy paste it everytime =P
<DaSkreech> jordan: links <url>
<supernix> I did do that as well dek_aik I did read somewhere that just having eth0 up could cause issues with the pppd
<DaSkreech> jordan: You could also try man links
<trappist> soulrider: add a character selector to your panel
<trappist> like right-click, add applet to panel etc.
<fritsch> Riddell: is this bug the reason for not officially relasing kde 3.5.4?
<trappist> install kcharselect if necessary
<Riddell> fritsch: no
<supernix> I also wondered about the possibility of this being some sort of bug with the pppd
<adam__> how do i upgrade dapper to edgy eft ?
<fritsch> Riddell: what is it?
<supernix> Bad thing is without getting her box online I can't get any updates
<kbrooks> On Kubuntu, why doesnt it do copy and paste correctly?
<Riddell> fritsch: what's what?
<trappist> kbrooks: define 'correctly'
<soulrider> k thanks, as soon as im done installing eclipse ill downlaod kcharselect and knetload
<fritsch> kbrooks: define correctly
<kbrooks> correctly...
<fritsch> Riddell: no, on what is the 3.5.4 release still waiting?
<fritsch> Riddell: the official one
<Riddell> fritsch: you'd have to ask the release manager
<soulrider> k, i could fix the collection polem, thanks!!
<tsdgeos> good one ;-)
<kbrooks> it keeps a old clipboard entry around
<tsdgeos> Riddell: are we having an updated hal?
<supernix> that sounds like clipper kbrooks
<trappist> kbrooks: I always kill the clipboard manager.  gets in my way.
<supernix> or is it klipper
<Riddell> tsdgeos: is adds the (un)mount scripts in /usr/share/hal/scripts
<supernix> I forget
<tsdgeos> Riddell: ok
<StrudelNinja> is there any way to make my clock on the bottom right be in 12h format?
<cpk2> yeah right click on it and go to date/time format
<trappist> wish that was the default
<StrudelNinja> ok I did that but nothing changed
<StrudelNinja> or do I have to restart something
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Yawn
<cpk2> well it is only 11 am here...
<cpk2> dunno about you
<wckdkl0wn> i am getting ready to reinstall kubuntu. when i start back up how to i install the optimized kernel for my system
<wckdkl0wn> Sysinfo for 'wckdkl0wn-desktop': Linux 2.6.15-26-k7 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon at 2105 MHz (4214 bogomips), , RAM: 751/756MB, 91 proc's, 16.11h up
<wckdkl0wn> the one for amd
<visik7> am I the only one that don't get icq working anymore with kopete?
<soulrider> i suggest you gett he latest version
<soulrider> its 0.12 i think
<soulrider> i ahd trouble with MSN
<soulrider> and it fixed it
<andred> visik7: it was fixed in svn 2 hours ago
<visik7> where is 0.12 for kubuntu ?
<andred> visik7: there no 0.12 with that fix for kubuntu yet
<h3sp4wn> wckdkl0wn: Install linux-image-k7 (but make sure you have main restricted after dapper-security if you need any non free modules)
<visik7> andred: so no icq for now
<wckdkl0wn> h3sp4wn: ty
<soulrider> visik7: i went to the kopete website adn got the latest version fot he thing
<andred> visik7: you can compile it for yourself :)
<soulrider> and im running it right now
<soulrider> i got a .deb file
<soulrider> so i could install it right away
<andred> soulrider: the change seems to not affect all the people (yet)
<visik7> andred: I like packages not source that mess up my distro
<soulrider> :O
<cpk2> source wont mess anything up if you keep it neat
<soulrider> i downloaded and installed eclipse, but ic ant find a shortcut anywhere :-/
<soulrider> and it installed other stuff too :-/
<soulrider> like mozilla
<StrudelNinja> say, where can I get a sysinfo script for konversation?
<cpk2> try running eclipse from terminal?
<visik7> ok now also msn disconnected me and ask for a password...
<cpk2> or updatedb and the do a locate
<wckdkl0wn> StrudelNinja: just type /sysinfo
<cpk2> then*
<StrudelNinja> oh
<StrudelNinja> Sysinfo for 'josh-linux': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)DCPU3.00GHz at 3015 MHz (6033 bogomips), , RAM: 1977/2027MB, 121 proc's, 1.14d up
<h3sp4wn> StrudelNinja: infobash is about the best I think (Just search google for it put it in /usr/local/bin)
<StrudelNinja> hey cool
<soulrider> i wrote eclipse in the console adn it sais it doesnt exist
<cpk2> gaim doesnt use /sysinfo =\
<soulrider> cpk2: how can i use that update thingy ?
<cpk2> just sudo updatedb
<cpk2> it might take a while
<soulrider> i need to sue sudo right ?
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: Or just use whereis
<cpk2> yup
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: But that doesn't search everywhere
<DaSkreech> Oh Use sudo
<soulrider> the whereis command gave me a result :)
<rsosborn> Hello all
<DaSkreech> man that had me confused for a while
<rsosborn> Need a bit of help
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
* DaSkreech grins 
<cpk2> !love
<ubotu> I know nothing about love - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> guess you arent all knowing =)
<soulrider> lol
<rsosborn> I got a ftp server with apache which I use to ftp my files from windows to linux. I created a user for ftp but the user has access to all files. How to restrict the ftp user to its home directory?
<soulrider> cpk2: i used that updatedb command adn everything
<Jonathann> Using nvidia now, but glxgears does not give me any FPS readings
<soulrider> but i still type eclipse and geta n error
<cpk2> soulrider: updatedb is so you can use locate
<cpk2> ie locate eclipse
<osoh> rsosborn: ftp with apache?
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> uhm i gto like 10 thousand results
<rsosborn> osoh: Ya I'm have proftp and LAMP server
<osoh> rsosborn: ok, that's better ;)
<cpk2> yeah locate usually gives you more =P
<DaSkreech> rsosborn: All You do is use it to FPT files across the local network?
<soulrider> my problem si, how do i run the dman thing? :P
<rsosborn> right to my apache server because I design my html in windows
<rsosborn> I like Dreamweaver to much to give it up
<cpk2> you try man eclipse?
* DaSkreech isn't sure why you need Windows to design HTML but ....
<rsosborn> I don't
<soulrider> no maual entry for eclipse
<rsosborn> I just like dreamweaver enviorment
<bluesceada> rsosborn: eww but doesnt it create invalid code?
<rsosborn> sometimes
<rsosborn> but isn't that bad
<cpk2> but you installed it?
<DaSkreech> rsosborn: You could just use sftp with openssh then that would keep things in check for you
<bluesceada> and ugly bloated code :S
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> i used adept to isnatll evrything
<rsosborn> I have ftp set up and works fine
<cpk2> might want to look through the locate results =P
<DaSkreech> You could run Dreamweaver under WINE:)
<soulrider> it even isnatleld mozilla browser automatically
<rsosborn> but what I want to do is restrict that ftp user only to /var/www
<rsosborn> and no other files
<ricardo_> hi...does anybody know how to change login screen...(as with splash screen)?
<rsosborn> how do I that
<soulrider> but how do i know wats hte main file to execute?
<DaSkreech> I digress though
<soulrider> since there are no exes here :P
<cpk2> how big is the locate output?
<Jonathann> What is the hotkey for switching workspaces in KDE?
<soulrider> BIG
<rsosborn> DaSkreech: Ya, I could run Dreamweaver through wine but my server is a slow machine needs upgrades
<soulrider> probably 50 lines at least
<cpk2> thats not bad
<trappist> Jonathann: ctrl-f1/f2/etc.
<cpk2> pastebin it
<Jonathann> In Gnome one can do Ctrl+Alt+Larrow or Ctrl+Alt+Rarrow
<cpk2> i will see if anything looks promising
<Jonathann> trappist: Any shortcut for next or previous?
<trappist> Jonathann: yeah, but I don't use em so i don't remember what they are
<soulrider> uhm, it hink tis more liek 200 lines :P
<cpk2> oh
<cpk2> well look and see if there are any results in etc
<rsosborn> So does anyone know how to restrict a ftp user to their home directory?
<soulrider> some in cache
<soulrider> some in lib
<soulrider> most in share
<MarsRouter> hi
<DaSkreech> rsosborn: Umm  I forget the name right now but there is a file you can drop in the folders to exclude users from entering it
<MarsRouter> how ca i play MP3s ??
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > MarsRouter
<rsosborn> hmmm
<cpk2> you might want to do a sudo apt-get install eclipse to double check it installed
<h3sp4wn> rsosborn: It is pretty trivial to chroot a user if you are using proftpd (probably with others but I only know the exact way to do it with proftpd)
<osoh> rsosborn: I've not used proftpd for a long time :P but I think that there's (or there was) a directive called DocumentRoot
<cpk2> or maybe dpkg-reconfigure eclipse
<cpk2> as sudo
<soulrider> ill try second one first :P
<soulrider> fucker, sais its not sinatlled :P
<rsosborn> any more details because I'm new to this
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soulrider> sorry =D
<DaSkreech> rsosborn: Sorry I don't recall the name of the file right now
<rsosborn> h3swn: I'm using proftp
<soulrider> eclipse is downloading... again
<soulrider> i g2g now, ill be bak later, thanks for the help!
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: sup!?
<osoh> rsosborn: try "DocumentRoot ~"
<rsosborn> thats okay
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Me barely
<DaSkreech> man I so want to sleep
<rsosborn> where do I configure this out
<rsosborn> I have webmin install
<rsosborn> sorry I'm new to this
<rsosborn> I won't lie, straight noob here
<rsosborn> hehehe
<rsosborn> but I'm coming along
<osoh> ah, no idea... I used to change the "/etc/proftpd.conf" (or something like that)
<osoh> I've never used webmin :P
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: lol me too but I am going to work in 10 mins
<rsosborn> I saw something like that
<Jonathann> I added universe and multiverse, but can't see wine anywhere in adept
<rsosborn> sudo gedit /etc/proftpd.conf
<rsosborn> but said it was bad command
<DaSkreech> I'm at work that makes it wrose!
<draik> anybody here know what app/s to use for authoring a dvd from a few video clips?
<DaSkreech> MarsRouter: Getting along?
<osoh> kubuntu?
<rsosborn> yes
<osoh> try sudo kedit /etc/proftpd.conf
<h3sp4wn> DefaultRoot ~ !users
<rsosborn> ahh
<osoh> or sudo kate /etc/proftpd.conf
<lnxkde> DaSkreech:   :p
<draik> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<h3sp4wn> (then any user not in the users group will be chrooted to there home directory)
<DaSkreech> Man this office needs a Bed right --------> there
<StrudelNinja> is the unrar in the repos search I did the plugin for ark?
<lnxkde> !DaSkreech
<ubotu> I know nothing about DaSkreech - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lnxkde> lol
<deuce_> if my secondary partition is formated to reiserfs - is it possible to make it fat32 without having to lose all the info on the partition?
<karl> hi, i'm having problems with the installation of my epson rx620 printer
<DaSkreech> StrudelNinja: Should be
<ricardo_> how can we check for orphaned modules?
<w00t> lol i forgot the password of my own router:P
<deuce_> w00t - do a hard refresh of the router and it will reset the pass
<karl> it came with the followinf message...
<karl> Error message;
<karl> Unable to load the requested driver:
<karl> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Epson-Stylus_Photo_RX620,gutenprint] .
<karl> Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions
<karl> to perform that operation.
<slow-motion> re
<StrudelNinja> !ark
<ubotu> I know nothing about ark - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<w00t> lol
<StrudelNinja> isn't there a site like, linuxprinters.org or something
<w00t> lol
<StrudelNinja> http://linuxprinting.org/
<karl> yes there is but haven't had any luck
<deuce_> karl - i personally could never get my printer to work
<karl> I've checked the foomatic packages... => conflict: foomatic-bin < 2.9 => conflict: foomatic-db < 2.9 => replaces: foomatic-bin < 2.9
<StrudelNinja> so you checked http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_RX620 ?
<Jonathann> Do all combinations of (deb / deb-src), (dapper / dapper-backports / dapper-security / dapper-updates) and (main / restricted / universe / multiverse) exist?
<karl> yes i have been on that page ... epson...
<rsosborn> Just as an update, I got it! It was change in proftpd.conf to "Defaultroot ~" and since I had webmin install I was able to make the changes there since I could get kedit or kate command to work
<Jonathann> Or am I subscribing to them all if I just enable everything in the default sources.list?
<rsosborn> since I couldn't get kedit or kate to work I meant
<Jonathann> I still can't see wine anywhere
<karl> no backports is not enabled
<rsosborn> No, one last mystery for me and I'm down. How to I change the root directory of apache2 web server. So that instead of the defualt folder being /var/www I can change it to direct to someting like /var/www/public_html
<Jonathann> Oh, wait, does it have something to do with running a x86-64 system?
<rsosborn> I meant "now, one last mystery for me and I'm done."
<rsosborn> sorry
<trappist> Jonathann: did you install a 32bit or 64bit system?
<Jonathann> trappist: From a 64bit CD.  It didn't ask me about anything.
<trappist> Jonathann: then you need a 32bit chroot to run wine
<jhak88> anyone: How do I use KBFX and how to change images and stuff???
<bl3ssing> is there any emule for linux OS?
<Jonathann> trappist: Is there a FAQ or a wiki page to guide me?
<bluesceada> bl3ssing: wth is linux os ? ;-)
<bluesceada> xmule or amule
<bl3ssing> I'd love to have a personal partition so that I could save my files on it. In case of my OS reinstalling, I'd love my partition not to be touched by anything. Is there any possibility? If so ... HOWWWWWWWWW? :D Thank you.
<bl3ssing> bluesceada, thank you. I'm on my way to xmule/amule (depending which'll be the first to be found ... :D)
<Ace2007> Oh dear god NO!!! does kubuntu delete /tmp by itself ?!?!?!?!?
<trappist> Jonathann: there used to be, but I can't find it now.  you might google for a debian howto on setting up a 32bit chroot.
<bl3ssing> how can I find this xmule/amule? :(
<sergiusens> deleting tmp is standard debian
<bl3ssing> I tried with adept, but not working (read only mode).
<DaSkreech> Ace2007: On Reboot I think
<Jonathann> trappist: Ok, I'll try (but I'll go to sleep soon if I'm unsuccessful)
<rsosborn> Does anyone know how to change the root file for apache webserver so it looks to something like "/var/www/public_html" instead of default "/var/www"
<trappist> Jonathann: it takes some work, but it's the only way (well not the ONLY way) to get things like flash, java plugin, acrobat reader, wine, and a lot of other things.
<Ace2007> DaSkreech: You know how long it took me to transcode those xvid files ?!?!?!?! Its just not fair :(
<DaSkreech> Ace2007: and you put them in /tmp instead of ~/temp?
<bl3ssing> trappist, if you're having wine on board while flying, ... you'll find the earth very fast ... just like that. :D
<TheGateKeeper> Jonathann: well I am on my linux box, so I might be able to answer a question on add / remove programs, actually seems fairly straight forward
<bl3ssing> so ... Jonathann  I recommend you not to touch the win (only at the serpant)
<bl3ssing> :)
<deuce_> how do i format my reiserfs partition to fat32?
<Ace2007> I put i in /tmp, only space i had on my hard disks, the home partition doesn't have the space :(
<kilrae> grrr, empty ext3 drive still has 2.5GB used
<Ace2007> How do i create a new dir in / which anyone can write to like /myspace ?
<jhak88> anyone: How do I use KBFX and how to change images and stuff???
<kilrae> chmod 777 /myspace
<DaSkreech> Ace2007: Create it and give it the same permission as /tmp
<Jonathann> trappist: I found a HowTo in the forums, but it uses the Sidenet script, and I'd rather do without
<deuce_> Ace2007: in konsole - crdir myspace && chmod 777 myspace
<wckdkl0wn> ok how do i install the optimized kernel again for amd?
<notech> rsosborn: change the DocumentRoot in the config
<Jonathann> trappist: That's because Sidenet does much complicated things, and if one of those fails, there is no way to quickly learn what has it done exactly
<Ace2007> hey can xfs recover files that have been deleted, there is lots of space on the disk disk and i don't think its been over written?
<wckdkl0wn> and remove the old
<trappist> Jonathann: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/356
<Ace2007> whats the difference between mkdir and crdir?
<trappist> Ace2007: it might not be impossible, but if it can be done you'll probably spend days on it
<deuce_> Ace2007: it's mkdir
<Jonathann> trappist: This is what I found: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557
<deuce_> Ace2007: i'm retarded and typing too fast while looking at an open console
<soulrider> hey evryone, im back
<kilrae> adduser myspace && mkdir /myspace && chown myspace /myspace && echo 'To access /myspace first su to the myspace user' >> /etc/motd
<DaSkreech> Ace2007: What? where did you get a crdir from?
<Ace2007> DaSkreech: doesn't matter
<DaSkreech> Ok If you say so
<trappist> kilrae: maybe even adduser --home /myspace myspace
<rsosborn> notech: can I get a little more detail
<kilrae> ah
<rsosborn> I'm still a noob but coming along
<Ace2007> trappist: What does that do?
<kilrae> that saves two steps, good
<Ace2007> oh wait i get it
<d-d4x> E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<d-d4x> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<d-d4x> ?
<soulrider> how can i make kubuntu run an app when i turn my pc on ?
<soulrider> or toe xecute a script when i log in that will runc ommands
<Ace2007> put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<soulrider> the script?
<soulrider> or a shortcut tot he app ?
<gekko`> just a link
<soulrider> k, thanks!
<TheGateKeeper> d-d4x: you trying to install something?
<Admiral_Chicago> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Admiral_Chicago> ahh
<deuce_> is it true is a tar is over 2 gigs it becomes unstable and at risk of corruption?
<Ace2007> soulrider: or you can use this to manager everything from kcontrol: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=35038 i like the GUI
<soulrider> thanks!
<notech> rsosborn: not really, i'm not on Ubuntu today. find the apache config and look for that line in it.
<trappist> deuce_: you run the risk of it getting cut off at the 2gb mark if it's on a filesystem that can't handle >2GB files or if your version of tar can't handle 'large files'
<deuce_> it's on reiserfs
<wckdkl0wn> i just did sudo apt-get install linux-k7  but how do i get rid of the old once it is done?
<deuce_> and the newest version of tar
<trappist> reiserfs can handle insanely large files
<deuce_> okay, cool
<trappist> and I can't say for sure, but I'm pretty sure ubuntu's tar can handle it too
<cpk2> ext3 can also handle huge files...
<trappist> you'll find out if it doesn't :)
<deuce_> i am backing up a my 68 gigs of crap on a drive so i can format it to fat32
<soulrider> cpk2: i got eclipse upa dn running, thanks SO much!!!!!
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: It's best to leave atleast 2 kernels installed at all times. That way if something breaks on one, you can boot to the other possibly
<trappist> deuce_: you might have a hard time getting that tarball onto a fat32 filesystem
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<deuce_> so i threw it all in one tar and then remembered back to olden unix days when a 2 gig tar would corrupt and die
<Admiral_Chicago> deuce_, how is this set up?
<Admiral_Chicago> as in how are you backing it up?
<deuce_> tar -cvf /home/deuce/Disk2.tar *
<soulrider> whats heap size ?
<Admiral_Chicago> nolte, i mean the set up
<Admiral_Chicago> USB, master/slave
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm guessing a mounted drive
<deuce_> then tar -xvf /home/deuce/Disk2.tar /media/hda2
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, if its Fat32, you can just drag and drog
<Admiral_Chicago> drop
<soulrider> Ace2007: i installed it, btu i dont see any shortcuts
<soulrider> lol, im sucha  n00b :P
<RogueX> identify c0mputer
<bl3ssing> I can't find xmule in Adept. What can I do?
<deuce_> bl3ssing: amule
<deuce_> bl3ssing: search for amule
<cpk2> !xmule
<ubotu> I know nothing about xmule - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bl3ssing> tried deuce_ , nothing. :(
<cpk2> !amule
<ubotu> I know nothing about amule - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<cpk2> !repos amule
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, type kcontrol in the Kmenu
<ubotu> I know nothing about repos amule - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> under run command
<cpk2> there we go
<DaSkreech> !info xmule
<ubotu> xmule: eMule client for the edonkey2000 network. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.10.0b-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 891 kB, installed size 2800 kB
<deuce_> bl3ssing: if you have an up to date system there in an amule - do a search for 'p2p' in adept
<deuce_> bl3ssing: do you have your universe enabled?
<soulrider> not there
<Admiral_Chicago> right click on your desktop >> run command >>kcontrol
<soulrider> yay, its on!
<soulrider> uhm no, what do i do now? :P
<wckdkl0wn> what repository do i have to add if i want to install mplayer?
<deuce_> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<soulrider> thanks Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, not a problem
<karl> i tried to install the printer via http://localhost:631/ but it is asking for a account and pasword... i tried with my account but it doesn't work...
<KgB_> hello
<eitch0000_> anybody tell me how to get quicktime movies working in firefox?
<KgB_> my apt-get dont find many things
<bl3ssing> couldn't find the source list ... what happend? I'm trying to full upgrade the adept, and ... I can't do anything. :(
<mt> 
<KgB_> need i change anything?
<KgB_> or its normal?
<Admiral_Chicago> KgB_, check this out
<Admiral_Chicago> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<KgB_> oh
<KgB_> thx :D
<RogueX> eitch0000_: Mplayer will play them in firefox I thinkk
<eitch0000_> RogueX: and how do I tell firefox to use mplayer?
<wckdkl0wn> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<wckdkl0wn> ??
<Admiral_Chicago> RogueX, there is a package
<Hawkwind> !info mplayer
<Admiral_Chicago> check adept
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: It's in multiverse, so you have to enable that repo
<gnomefreak> wckdkl0wn: enable multiverse repo
<soulrider> guys, can someone explain to em why linux will use so much of my RAM?
<wckdkl0wn> how?
<soulrider> its using over 700mb
<soulrider> and i gto 768 :-/
<deuce_> bl3ssing: in adept go to the top left and click on 'Adept' and go down to 'Manage Repos'
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, what are you running
<soulrider> not much
<deuce_> bl3ssing: and then right click on all the lines that begin in with deb and make sure they are enabled
<soulrider> konversation, kopete, knetload
<RogueX> eitch0000_: you also might want to install w32codec and libxine_extracodecs if you dont have them to get full support in firefoox
<soulrider> and thats basically it
<Hawkwind> soulrider: The more it's using or has cached, the faster your system runs.  It's the complete opposite of Windows
<wckdkl0wn> Hawkwind: soulrider: i uncommented everything in the repo list but still dont work
<soulrider> :O
<soulrider> sweet
<Hawkwind> soulrider: It will cache things for days/weeks/months until you reboot
<gnomefreak> wckdkl0wn: did you update?
<wckdkl0wn> yea
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mplayer
<soulrider> sweet
<deuce_> bl3ssing: then do Fetch Updates and search for whatever and then Apply
<gnomefreak> wckdkl0wn: did you type the word multiverse after the word universe?
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: Post your sources.list to pastebin.com for us to see it
<eitch0000_> RogueX: those are installed
<wckdkl0wn> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> wckdkl0wn: there are 4 lines that end with the word universe
<bl3ssing> deuce_, fetch update's not visible ... :(
<bl3ssing> I've already enabled everything with deb including with deb.src too
<rr72> anyone remember CHiPS?
<deuce_> bl3ssing: sorry, hit the Apply button and then Close that window
<gnomefreak> wckdkl0wn: add a space after the word universe and add the word multiverse
<deuce_> bl3ssing: and then Fetch Updates
<wckdkl0wn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19320
<rr72> that show was sweet
<bl3ssing> done it. the same. :(
<bl3ssing> deuce_, e it. the same. :(
<rr72> what happened to all of these cool shows like mgyver and CHiPS
<bl3ssing> deuce_, done it. the same. :(
<ubuntu> hello all
<deuce_> bl3ssing: then Fetch Updates, then hit the Apply button
<Hawkwind> rr72: How is that related to Kubuntu.  Might take that to #Kubuntu-OffTopic
<deuce_> bl3ssing:  then do the search for p2p
<kilrae> macguyver used kubuntu
<kilrae> he didn't like gnome
<wckdkl0wn> Hawkwind:  i did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mplayer and now it is installing ty
<rr72> i DONT like u hawkwind, u banned me in xchat and didnt even talk to me like why u did
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: You need to add 'multiverse' to a couple more places in your sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> rr72, yea take it to offtopic, cuz we aren't doign anything
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: Ah ok
<rr72> Chicago FTW!
<wckdkl0wn> Hawkwind: how do you have yours setup in repos?
<Hawkwind> You were banned due to being offtopic and annoying
<deuce_> like you're being now
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: That's my sources.list there.  It's posted on my LFD forums
<dr_willis> ChiMPS  - a show about monkeys on motorcycles. :P
<rr72> dr_willis~ SSSSSHHHHHHH take it to offtopic cause hawkwind might get mad
<Hawkwind> rr72: It happens to be the channel rules
<wckdkl0wn> Hawkwind: ok so would i be able to just replace mine with that?
<Turtle_JP> is there a dedciated k/ubuntu PPC channel?
<wckdkl0wn> Hawkwind: so that i wont run into any more problems later?
<deuce_> bl3ssing: you get it to work?
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: You could if you wanted to, sure
<dhq> how to check what all process are open
<Turtle_JP> top
<Hawkwind> dhq: ps aux or use top
<eitch0000_> has anyone got quicktime movies working in firefox? like from trailers.apple.com?
<Hawkwind> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: If any of them give you 404 errors or anything, then just comment them out or remove them from the sources.list completely
<rr72> and im not even going to mention apple switching to intel causethat would be OFFTOPIC
<dhq>  Hawkwind is it in konsole
<bl3ssing> deuce_, NOPE!
<wckdkl0wn> Hawkwind: sweet and you have a repo for mythtv in there too
<Turtle_JP> lol
<soulrider> BRB
<deuce_> bl3ssing: odd...
<wckdkl0wn> Hawkwind: maybe now i can get my capture card to work
<trym|work> Im experiencing something very strange.. Winbind is working perfectly for a few users.. but others do not work at all. The user setup should be identical. The winbind log just says that the user is unknown
<trym|work> any ideas?
<Turtle_JP> rr72 I must say that the Kubuntu LiveCD is running wicked fast on a MacMini G4
<Turtle_JP> Actually faster than my P4 3.0
<Turtle_JP> Go figure
<rr72> Turtle_JP~ don't talk to me about macs
<rr72> i will get off topic
<Turtle_JP> wouldn't want that to happen
<rr72> ;)
<rr72> Turtle_JP~ do u use turtlebeach sound card?
<wckdkl0wn> Hawkwind: do you have a capture card installed?
<h3sp4wn> !xine
<ubotu> I know nothing about xine - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dhq> is there any grafical software to kill processes
<soulrider> i dont know why, but KDE kinda started getting laggy
<Admiral_Chicago> !info xine
<ubotu> Package xine does not exist in dapper
<soulrider> i loged out and then abck in
<soulrider> ksysguard i think
<RogueX> dhq: Xkill will
<soulrider> youc an use it to monitor them at least
<Turtle_JP> dhq Top is terminal but pretty dang easy
<deuce_> bl3ssing: i'm working on something, give me a second and i will see what's up
<dr_willis> i like that 'mtop' variant i found on freshmeat.net
<KgB_> i have install gcc and gcc 4, but when i try install a program, i execute ./configure and it stop at: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<rr72> Turtle_JP~ do u by chance use turtle beach sound card?
<KgB_> its right?
<dr_willis> install build-essential
<Turtle_JP> No I don't
<wckdkl0wn> anyone here have a radeon 9800 pro with svid out that has the svid going to a tv to clone their desktop on?
<rr72> lol
<rr72> no
<Turtle_JP> Runs what ever comes with the system in question
<dr_willis> wckdkl0wn,  egads... i do!
<KgB_> i have gcc and gcc 4 installed here
<bl3ssing> deuce_, np. thanks anyway.
<rr72> im against ati but i wont get into that cause its off topic
<dr_willis> wckdkl0wn,  got it going last night. :P
<dr_willis> got both my ati machines working yesterday
<wckdkl0wn> dr_willis: care to tell me how?  i tryed last night and broke soemthing in my display lol
<deuce_> bl3ssing: check your sources.list and compare to mine - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19322
<dr_willis> wckdkl0wn,  i followed that !ati wiki page.
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<deuce_> bl3ssing:  i find amule and a few others with the search p2p
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<KgB_> do anyone know why i got that problem? need i install more gcc's?
<dr_willis> but i think an imporntant step is  to reboot the machine so the modules get loaded right.
<rr72> KgB_~ try changing the gcc compiler via EXPORT
<rr72> don't know the proper syntax
<rr72> KgB_~ forgoet i said taht
<dr_willis> KgB_,  if you havent installed 'build-essential' do so,
<rr72> different problem
<KgB_> oh
<wckdkl0wn> dr_willis: yea i had a problem with a module or something cause i couldnt change anything in display even in administrator mode.. just came up with an error
<rr72> thought it was differant
<bl3ssing> deuce_, already opened the source.list. What should I do now?
<KgB_> build-essential.. i will search and istall
<KgB_> thx :)
<rr72> lol i am sure i am the only one pressing enter to type
<dr_willis> wckdkl0wn,  yea - once i go tit going the res was all messed up. i then used the kde x config
<soulrider> anyone knows of any good FPS games for linux?
<deuce_> bl3ssing: compare it to mine and see if you are missing anything i have - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19322
<rr72> soulrider~ doom
<rr72> unreal
<bl3ssing> cool deuce_ ... wait up. :)
<soulrider> yea.. but free?
<Jonathann> Is there a way to run Java in x86-64 Firefox?
<osh_> soulrider: kriger
<rr72> americasarmy
<bl3ssing> got it deuce. I didn't know what's with that http//paste...
<rr72> soulrider~ thats free
<soulrider> i gotta try enemi territory
<bl3ssing> now I'm comparing.
<bl3ssing> :)
<rr72> the tank game
<soulrider> americasarmy is propaganda, i refuse to play it
<rr72> BZflag or somin
<KgB_> Adept is really a great tool
<KgB_> i just select and say to download and install :)
<rr72> forget adept i just use apt-get and apt-cache
<KgB_> i will get full hd soon so
<SpAwN> soulrider, ...but its free propoganda
<SpAwN> lol
<KgB_> but my apt-get have problems
<rr72> SpAwN~ the xbox version isnt
<KgB_> its dont find many things
<rr72> but this is kubuntu not #xbox ;)
<KgB_> not so many as adept :)
<SpAwN> rr72, i dont realy ploay console games...was even unaware there was a aa's for console
<soulrider> i gto a 1985 NES :P
<soulrider> thast my only console
<SpAwN> lol
<rr72> i got mostly everything but this is #kubuntu not #games
<SpAwN> nes came out in 85?
<rr72> im getting off topic
<kilrae> everything is propaganda
<rr72> if u banned everyone in a channel who got off topic at least once noone would be channels
<kilrae> ubuntu is propaganda
<SpAwN> rr72, ...man let the offtopic go...u can say things off topic...its just when ppl try and get help and ppl are talking about sports or somthing...then it get sot be a problem
<KgB_> i used linux for some mounths, slackware. but i found a MMORPG to windows called Conuqer Online, and played it for almost 2 years, but im trying stop and installed Ubuntu now
<KgB_> Conuqer*
<KgB_> conquer*
<rr72> KgB_~ i play WoW
<KgB_> i dont want play anything anymore lol
<rr72> playes runecraft for ever
<soulrider> i used to play lineage 2
<KgB_> cuz its a waste of time
<SpAwN> rr72, or if u just STAY offtopic all the time..then its a prob
<rr72> *played
<kilrae> besides offtopic discussions often have some relevance, and they allow people to feel welcomed in the community and such
<rr72> kilrae~ lol least u understand taht
<KgB_> and when u start play, u want not stop to play
<dr_willis> life is propaganda :P
<dr_willis> and I hate Americas Armies - befause i always die in the paratrooper  test. :)
<kilrae> and it makes for a more interesting channel, more interesting means more users, more users means more people to help
<KgB_> ow sry
<SpAwN> dr_willis, that one i easy
<soulrider> that reminds me
<SpAwN> *is
* dr_willis tries to rember what else he had to do to get the ati cards going.. there was another little issue or 2  i had to fight with
<soulrider> do i have to install nvidia drivers or so they come already ?
<soulrider> i tried mandrake once
* kilrae debates his partitioning scheme again
<soulrider> and i couldnt play enemy territory because of that
<dr_willis> but tv out worked from the start for me with the ati cards... nvidia cards were a little more picky
<SpAwN> soulrider, u will need to install them if u havent already
<SpAwN> soulrider, enemy teritory is the best game ever imo
<rr72> i had a signal 11 seg fault
<kilrae> i left 8GB free space so i can install other distros to play with without removing my main system
<soulrider> i lvoe ET
<rr72> off of kdm but i reinstalled my nvidia driver by hand and it works
<soulrider> SpAwN: how do i install them ?
<SpAwN> soulrider, as do i.....i play every day ;D...
<rr72> kilrae~ just get a bunch of computers
<sergiusens> enemy t works better for me in lin
<KgB_> aw, soulrider i remember me that i have a radeon 9250, do anyone know if the Ubuntu install it automatic on linux instalation?
<wckdkl0wn> dr_willis: how long did it take you to setup from that howto?
<rr72> kilrae~ we have a lot
<SpAwN> soulrider, its realy easy...u set up your srouce list correct?
<SpAwN> *source
<soulrider> yes
<KgB_> i want see that the linux can to make with my video card
<soulrider> easysou8rce :D
<dr_willis> wckdkl0wn,  10 min or so.
<dr_willis> i did some reading.. so perhaos an hr total
<SpAwN> soulrider, type !nvidia in here
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<SpAwN> soulrider, its a matter of installing 2 packages
<KgB_> !radeon
<soulrider> cool lol
<ubotu> I know nothing about radeon - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> If you are using the latest drivers from ati for fglrx (Which I would because it fixes the locking up on reboot issue) then you need to remember to take the highmem.h patch from inside fglrx-kernel-source
<KgB_> oh
<soulrider> i just installed abuse
<wckdkl0wn> how come this command doesnt work? gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> (just copy it to linux-headers-*
* kilrae leaves to install windows
<soulrider> i remember playign ti years ago
<KgB_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<elDeuce> kilrae: that's what i'm doing later tonight after work
<KgB_> aaahmm..
<dr_willis> the $ fglrxinfo   test - however failed  untill i rebooted.
<KgB_> faster bot lol
<elDeuce> kilrae: kubuntu angered me for the last time
<SpAwN> soulrider, abuse?...never heard of it
<dr_willis> and i alwo reccall commenting out  'load glx' in the x config
<soulrider> i think you ahd to shoot aliens
<kilrae> elDeuce: try freebsd :P
<SpAwN> soulrider, ahh its another game...got ya
<DaSkreech> kilrae: eww :-)
<elDeuce> kilrae: nah, i give up on Linux. I just want it to be easy to convert an avi to dvd format and Linux makes you use 300 tools and the one do-it-all tool never compiles right, etc.... blah
<h3sp4wn> elDeuce: Freebsd is fine to use if you don't use fglrx
* kilrae would still be using freebsd but he got tired of lousy flash and java support
<KgB_> well, when i used windows, i didnt want a best internet, but now with too many packages and cool programs to download,, i have anything better than my 600kbits
* elDeuce will just go back to using M$ Winblowz
<KgB_> i want have
<kilrae> elDeuce: true, i do still switch to windows for all my dvd and video needs
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: Sorry for the delay.  No I don't have a capture card in my box at all
<dr_willis> I got nice simple avi to dvd programs under windows... now if they would just WORK.... it would be nice.. but heck.. i cant trouble shoot them at all..
* h3sp4wn would still be using freebsd if the openwrt buildroot could be built natively under freebsd
<SpAwN> soulrider, u even play true combat:elite ...its a compleate mod of et.....its pretty much counter strike....but i personaly like tc:e more then cs or cs:s
<wckdkl0wn> i didnt have to edit that file because once i opened it everything was changed already
<elDeuce> dr_willis: i use Avi2Dvd and it works perfect everytime in windows
<h3sp4wn> elDeuce: You just need a better version of ffmpeg probably
<kilrae> of course, ubuntu doesn't make it much easier with the whole freedom thing
<dr_willis> wckdkl0wn,  learning to edit the xorg.conf is test of manhood.
<KgB_> guys, do u also think that Ubuntu could have xmms like official mp3 player? it should nice
<elDeuce> h3sp4wn: i spent 3 days and 25 hours on trying every peice of linux tool to make a avi into dvd
<dr_willis> i just want to know how my dvd-pvr can fit 6 hrs of video on a dvd.. :P and my programs can only fit like 3 hrs..
<KgB_> and mozilla firefox too...
<SpAwN> elDeuce, tovid will convert any vid to dvd formate....its very eas to use
<elDeuce> tried it - continued to crash
<DaSkreech> Speaking of DVDs what's the easiest way to turn a DVd into a mkv?
<elDeuce> mkvunixtool
<SpAwN> elDeuce, well ive been using it for about 6 or 7 months and it works soooooooo good
<SpAwN> elDeuce, also the guys here on #tovid are very very smart and helpfull....
<elDeuce> SpAwN: come over to my house and make it work cuz i sure cant
<dr_willis> I always seem to convert mkvs to avi. :)
<dr_willis> we need more video formats!!
<Chousuke> mkv is just a container.
<Chousuke> and superior to avi.
<SpAwN> elDeuce, well its somthing on your end... I and a porlby hundreds if not thousands of ppl use it succecfully
<dr_willis> we meed  more front ends under windows that violate the GPL. :)
<Chousuke> in terms of features, at least.
<wckdkl0wn> dr_willis: i think it worked because when i restarted my resolution was sky high huge lol
<dr_willis> wckdkl0wn,  heh mine was  so high.. i couldent turn it DOWN.. i had to use the kde tools to do that.
<evil_cow> sudo apt-get kde-desktop?
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Did you make deb's of the ffmpeg from cvs in the end ?
<evil_cow> how o install kde
<dr_willis> tv out at uber-high res is annoying.
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, no i actuay found a deb already made that had it enabled
<KgB_> evil_cow a good wuestion, i also want know lol
<DaSkreech> Yeah Iknow I want to convert a DVd to .ogg and . theora then wrap it in a mkv
<qbis> witam
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, u interested in it?
<qbis> polay s?
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, i can pprobly dcc send it to u realy quick
<qbis> polacy*
<wckdkl0wn> well i had svid working last night til i loaded linux then the refresh rate on teh tv went buggy and then lost signal
<dr_willis> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop - clearly stated on the Kubuntu homepage. :P
<evil_cow> KgB_, c'mon
<KgB_> evil_cow i downloaded kubuntu why i dunno do that
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Cheers I will have a look at it
<KgB_> hmm
<dr_willis> wckdkl0wn,  the xorg.conf file can tweak that ..
<dr_willis> wckdkl0wn,  also the card has to convert the srceen down.. so super high res's may mess with ya.
<wckdkl0wn> dr_willis:  do you have svid hooked up now?
<evil_cow> KgB_, i'm using ubuntu now
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, one sec man....i need to poke a hole in my firewall
<dr_willis> in the basement :P yes
<KgB_> dr_willis and for inverse? how install gnome? apt-get ubuntu-gnome ?
<DaSkreech> Chousuke: so the mkvunix tool can wrap anything I already have encoded?
<wckdkl0wn> dr_willis: what do i do in system settings - display? to get it to clone?
<dr_willis> ubuntu-desktop
<KgB_> hmmm
<dr_willis> wckdkl0wn,  mine was cloning from the start.
<DaSkreech> So second question how do I rip a DVD to vorbis and theora? :)
<jordan> where I can found theme for KDE and how to install them ?
<dr_willis> i dident have to do anything with that to get it to clone
<DaSkreech> jordan: kde-look.org
<KgB_> i will install here after that i download some packages..
<dr_willis> there are a large # of themes in the package manager
<wckdkl0wn> dr_willis: ok let me restart and i will hook back up the svid to the tv again and see what happens
<Chousuke> DaSkreech: should be able to.
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: There are?
<elDeuce> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<jordan> DaSkreech how to install them ?
<DaSkreech> jordan: It will be on the page
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  yes... look for them :)
<qbis> #ubuntu-pl @ freenode.org
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: gimmie two examples :)
<KgB_> jordan the page teach install :)
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  i searched for themes ysterday in synatic and found several dozen icon and windowmanager themes.. and artwork for other programs/wallpaper
<nix> synatic?
<kilrae> weird, xp setup tells me that my 80GB drive has 10TB unpartitioned space
<DaSkreech> kilrae: Take it and run!@!
<nix> kilrae: xp really has a stupid sense of humor
<SpAwN> stupid wireless...everytime i hit save on my router it drops conenctions...i have to modprobe -r ndiswrapper then reload it to make it woke
<fritsch> Riddell: still there?
<Riddell> fritsch: hi
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Which card are you using ? and driver ?
<fritsch> Riddell: do a strace kdostartupconfig > kdostartup.log 2>&1
<bluesceada> can you use a pc with a wlan card as a wlan hotspot?? or do they need a special card?
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Are you using the ndiswrapper recommended driver for your chipset ?
<SpAwN> um linksys wmp11
<fritsch> Riddell: I think it loops forever sarching /etc/kderc /etc/kde3/configglobals and at the end take nothing
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, i update ndiswrapper every so often...
<TheGateKeeper> bluesceada: don't think so, think you need a proper wireless router
<diane> .
<bluesceada> TheGateKeeper: hm ok
<bluesceada> or some special card probaby
<bluesceada> probably...
<diane> .
<KgB_> anyone know any program that say "who is using the internet? what program is consuming the internet connection?" or so?
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, some reason my dcc is not working.........u know of a good file hoster...so i can stick it there for u
<fritsch> KgB_: tcpdump ;-)
<KgB_> thx :)
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: yousendit.com ?
<TheGateKeeper> bluesceada: easier to buy a wireless router, at least you know that works :-)
<bluesceada> ok
<bluesceada> thanks
<jordan> How to check what's version of KDE I have ?
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: Wallpaper you say?
<TheGateKeeper> bluesceada: yw :-) for yourself?
<DaSkreech> jordan: Open Random application and got to help
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: You definately can do that - what wireless card are you using ?
<DaSkreech> go to
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: thanks, it was just a question, i dont really want to do that
<jordan> oki I have 3.5.3 it's pl
<TheGateKeeper> jordan: start a kde app Help -> about KDE
<jordan> oki I have 3.5.3 it's ok ?
<Martijn81> anyone got the new basket tab in basket 0.6.0 beta working in kontact?
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: If you are doing that make sure you get a card with a chipset supported by hostapd
<DaSkreech> jordan: Sure
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: okay thansk
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=52BE154F6A3054FF   there ya go man
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, ...im not even sure how old that one is...
<nik_> hello
<jordan> What do you thing abut vista themes for KUBUNTU  :U
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, but its been working for me
<nik_> how to say konqueror that he should not open gwenview etc as kpart but as a standalone app?
<stef_> hoi hoe kan iik een proggie instaleren
<TheGateKeeper> h3sp4wn: bluesceada I stand corrected, talking about hostpad brings the previous conversation flooding back
<TheGateKeeper> bluesceada: rottern memory sorry :-(
<h3sp4wn> TheGateKeeper: Hostapd is fine with atheros / prism maybe others the problems are only with using the bleeding edge rt2500 drivers with the devicescape hostapd cvs on amd 64)
<soulrider> is it me or when you download form the repositories its not too fast :-/
<bluesceada> TheGateKeeper: ok :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, depends on what you're downloading
<soulrider> nvidia drivers
<Admiral_Chicago> no as in it depends on what you're downloading
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Ever thought of attempting to run linux on your router (depending on what model it is it may improve the reliability tremendously)
<soulrider> ah
<soulrider> well, i gtoa 512kb line
<soulrider> and i see that not even 200kb are being used
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, i have...but was weary about mucking around with it to much...i have it running the newest fireware.....but even when i talk to linksys....they tell me to connect directly to the internet....cuz its a known issue i guess...where when u save it drops the wireless connections about 60% of the time....
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, but have u messed with it b4......or know of a good site or somthing?...
<TheGateKeeper> h3sp4wn: thanx, think you have told me that before, and I must have a rottern memory :-)
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Is it a linksys wrt54g ?
<SpAwN> well earlier i though i wanted to know my card......my router is a befw11s4 version 4
<SpAwN> wireless b router...
<SpAwN> its actualy kinda old
<dr_willis> i took back a linksys router - it was always dropping wireless.. like exactly every half hr...
<dr_willis> ya can get some really nice routers now a days for cheap
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Do you know what version of the wireless card you have ?
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: (or what chipset it is ? is it broadcom ?)
<Giorgio> I have a laptop and a PC running both on kubuntu at this moment and connected to the same router. How do i do to see one each other from the konsole?
<slow-motion> n8
<dr_willis> Giorgio,  define 'see'  :)
<dr_willis> ya  can just ping each machine and that will show if the other is responding
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, i dont off the top of my head.....i havent messed with the wireless seince i figured out i could use ndis...
<SpAwN> dr_willis, i would like to get a new router...probly will
<dr_willis> SpAwN,  i got that  Linksys Mini router  on sale for like $25 - its handy
<dr_willis> little lacking in features.. but heck - its the size of a pack of Cigs.
<soulrider> i need some help, i tired installing the nvidia drivers, i follow the isntructions but they dont get installed correctly
<soulrider> !nvidia
<SpAwN> mini router?... whats that mean....
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> Its little. :P
<SpAwN> ahhh
<SpAwN> soulrider, whats the prob man?
<fritsch> Riddell: in kini/kdostartupconfig.cpp for the return of 6, either the kderc oder the group is empty?
<soulrider> well, i downlaoded the correct package
<fritsch> Riddell: am I on the right way or totally wrong?
<soulrider> but when i put that line in my console i get an error
<soulrider> i rebooted X
<soulrider> and no nvidia logo, so it snot correctly isntalled
<SpAwN> soulrider, paste the error to pastbin pls
<dr_willis> Hmm..    the how to was about a 3 line cut/paste job i thought
<soulrider> just a sec
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: If you are in the US there is a guy on ebay selling gateway 7001 routers (rrp $300) for $55 - they are a/b/g and atheros (good enough for me to import one to the uk for an astronomical amount of shipping)
<Hawkwind> You won't always get the nvidia splash screen.  Sometimes I see it, sometimes I don't and my nvidia drivers are always working
<dr_willis> Stolen routers? :P
<SpAwN> hehe
<soulrider> i paste it here ?
<dr_willis> nvidis splash can show up/vanish fast if on a CRT
<SpAwN> soulrider, no
<RogueX> Anyone know if there is an easy way to restart network services like in fedora you type" network services restart"
<soulrider> im on an LCD
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: They look reasonably legit but gateway doesn't sell them anymore
<SpAwN> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dr_willis>  - /etc/init.d/network restart
<soulrider> oh cool!
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> reasonably legit. :) lol
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=gateway+7001
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, i am us...east coast
<RogueX> dr_willis: lol yea I got that one..
<Riddell> fritsch: I don't see anything unusual in what it's doing there, it's just reading /etc/kderc each time it needs a config file
<soulrider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19330
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Those are what I would get now (openwrt is 97.5% working on them) but it is the last few that are getting sold off (with the right atheros card you can connect on both bands a and g at the same time)
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, ...hmm so im gonna problt need a new wifi card also...
<fritsch> Riddell: mmh :-( what can i still strace?
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: The thing is if you get the router before it is nolonger available you can get the wifi card at anytime
<SpAwN> soulrider, u get the driver installed correct?...ie u insatlled the 2 packages that the how to told u to correct?.
<soulrider> i insatlled one package :-/
<SpAwN> soulrider, the other was already installed correct?
<Riddell> fritsch: the method I want to look at is addPrefix in kstandarddirs.cpp, however my dapper compile doesn't want to compile so I'm stuck
<Giorgio> I'm on my laptop called "myfirstlinux" and the PC is called "main". when i do "$ping myfirstlinux" iget response but i don't when i do "$ping main" . Is this the way that's supposed to be?
<fritsch> Riddell: I can recompile the kdelibs package
<fritsch> Riddell: if you have a patch against your source ...
<soulrider> no, no packages installed, btu im nto gonna compile anything 3d, so i only need one fo them right ?
<SpAwN> soulrider, u need to install nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules(for your kernel)
<soulrider> nvidia-glx.
<soulrider> oh
<fritsch> Riddell: I downloaded apt-get source kdelibs4c2a from your packages
<soulrider> what i understood wa that it wa sinside the linux resitricted modules
<SpAwN> soulrider, uname -r then pick the linux-restricted-modules that matches the output of uname
<soulrider> i gtoa  bunch of numbers
<soulrider> i gotta search for that right ?
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, got ya.....i need to see what kinda money i have...im broke as a joke atm
<soulrider> linux restricted modules i sinstalled
<soulrider> only thing thats not installed is: linux-headers
<SpAwN> soulrider, k when i do uname -r i get "2.6.15-26-686" which is the kernel i am running u need to match the running kernel version to the linux resitricted modules
<jordan> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins   tallation and add the correct paths!
<soulrider> i got the same
<jordan> compilate error ?
<soulrider> yes, i got the right one insatlled
<soulrider> and i got anothe rone installed
<soulrider> too
<jordan> anybody can help me ?
<SpAwN> k soulrider that fine
<SpAwN> soulrider, now try running "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<dr_willis> fire up the package manager and start installing the x developer files  I forget the exact name. :(
<SpAwN> soulrider, let me know if that says anything
<dr_willis> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<uniq> jordan: try to install the package named 'xorg-dev'.
<ninHer> hi all
<soulrider> the same error
<TheGateKeeper> jordan: what are you trying to compile?
<SpAwN> soulrider, the one u posted me earlier?
<jordan> evrythings i have this error
<soulrider> yes
<dr_willis> apt-get install build-essential   ( if you havent allready done so)
<SpAwN> soulrider, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dr_willis> Then theres all these dev packages that different programs need
<jordan> uniq useing apt-get to install this package ?
<uniq> jordan: apt-get or adept.. your choice.
<TheGateKeeper> jordan: ok put it another way, does the package you are trying to compile already exist in the repos?
<dr_willis> !info xorg-dev
<ubotu> xorg-dev: the X.Org development libraries. In repository main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<SpAwN> soulrider, then scroll down to the "device" part
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: Netgear WGT634U are pretty well supported by openwrt also (and you can get them for about $20 now)
<soulrider> ok
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, damn 20 bucks...pretty cheap
<SpAwN> soulrider, u found that part?
<dr_willis> heh
<jordan> TheGateKeeper no this is the themes for KDE
<soulrider> yes
<SpAwN> what driver is it using?
<SpAwN> nv?
<soulrider> yes
<TheGateKeeper> jordan: ok :-) just checking
<dr_willis> jordan,  what 'theme' ?
<SpAwN> soulrider, change nv to nvidia
<soulrider> ok
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: You have to be careful with them as its quite easy to brick them (and then you need to build a serial console to fix them) but once working they are really good
<SpAwN> soulrider, wait one sec
<soulrider> how do i save
<soulrider> ok
<SpAwN> soulrider, `change it back to nv real quick
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> done
<jordan> TheGateKeeper ok thanks I know i can use apt-get but I can't on this time :)
<ubuntu> hi
<SpAwN> k ctrl + x to save.....when u do its gonna ask u to save it...save it under a diff name
<soulrider> what name should i use
<SpAwN> soulrider, so if anything goes wrong u can simply revert back to the working one u have now
<soulrider> ok
<SpAwN> soulrider, i used like xorg.conf.WORKING
<SpAwN> or somthing similer
<dr_willis> SpAwN,  Thats what I use! you cant do that! :P
<soulrider> done
<dr_willis> xorg.conf.working_almost
<dr_willis> :)
<jordan> uniq thank's it's works :] 
<SpAwN> dr_willis, but i called dibbs on it
<SpAwN> :P
<dr_willis> xorg.conf.working_almost_but_wrong_res
<SpAwN> soulrider, once ya hae done that...go back reopen the original..xorg.conf and change drivers
<soulrider> ok
<ubuntu> I'm in a small problem here...
<jordan> ehh :
<jordan> make
<jordan> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: You may want composite (to enable all that stuff the easiest way is to use nvidia-xconfig)
<bluesceada> hmm
<bluesceada> i have a question
<dr_willis> jordan,  you sure you even have to compile that theme?  (try make all, or make install)
<ubuntu> trying to install kubuntu but for some reason the installer lets me only choose sda1 to install it
<soulrider> ok, is aved the file
<soulrider> waht if somehtign goes wrong? :-/
<bluesceada> a friend has kubuntu and wants to just install security updates because of slow internet
<ubuntu> I'd like to use sda2 for linux...
<bluesceada> but he also wants to be able to still just install some new packages
<SpAwN> soulrider, then when u are done u can try and restart x......if x doesnt start and u get droped back at a command line...simply do "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.WORKING /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<bluesceada> now it cant work when he just removes all other repositories then dapper-securiy
<bluesceada> is there any other way to do it ?
<soulrider> let me write it to a paper or soemthing
<jordan> theme : lipstik-2.2
<SpAwN> soulrider, yea good idea....it sucks to be stuck at cli and not know what to do
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: leave dapper main restricted multiverse universe and dapper-security main restricted multiverse universe
<soulrider> indeed
<liviux> good evening all. What do you think about Creative commons? (if someone know it)
<liviux> '
<liviux> ?
<SpAwN> soulrider, just incase try this
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: wont it try to update stuff then?
<h3sp4wn> bluesceada: dapper main restricted multiverse universe is locked (i.e you will never get updates from there)
<bluesceada> ah
<bluesceada> but it is still updated, right?
<bluesceada> so if he wants to install something, he installs the newest version
<soulrider> ok
<h3sp4wn> No he would install the released version
<soulrider> wish me luck!!!
<SpAwN> soulrider, if u get back at cli......change back the driver or xorg.conf to the working one....then do "/etc/init.d/kdm stop" to stop xorg......then "/etc/init.d/kdm start" to start it....somtimes i needed to do that
<bluesceada> h3sp4wn: ew stupid :/
<jordan> dr_willis theme : lipstik-2.2
<SpAwN> crap!
<soulrider> YAY!
<soulrider> i saw the logo! :P
<TheGateKeeper> jordan: this will sicken you :-) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127305
<SpAwN> soulrider, good stuff man
<soulrider> oh yes
<soulrider> working perfectly well
<soulrider> i notices because if i makea  huge selection
<soulrider> it wont lag
<soulrider> dman, you get a golder star SpAwN
<soulrider> :D
<SpAwN> soulrider, now only time u will need to do that again is after a kernel update or a xorg update
<SpAwN> soulrider, that makes 5 starts for me now ;D
<SpAwN> im "special"
<SpAwN> :P
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> when a new kernels comes out, ill message you :P
<soulrider> lol
<SpAwN> hehe
<SpAwN> i go by SpAwN rOOb or bLaZeD
<soulrider> kk
<Giorgio> why my two pc's dont 'see' one each other if they are connected to the same router? Must I add reserved mapping?
<h3sp4wn> Giorgio: What do you mean are you using static ip addresses ?
<Dihead> *giggle*
<Giorgio> h3sp4wn: When i connct to the web i have dinamical IP adress cause it's not the same one day to another
<Giorgio> I dont know if i ansered your question
<h3sp4wn> Giogio: Can your router allow you to set fixed ip addresses with dhcp (according to mac address)
<w00t> hello
<w00t> ?
<Giorgio> h3sp4wn: Are you talkin abut the internal IP addresses?
<h3sp4wn> Giorgio: Yes
<w00t> hello does anyone know how i can connect wirreless in konsole?
<h3sp4wn> w00t: sudo wpa_cli
<ubuntu> any help for me with the partitioning problem?
<ubuntu> what why can't I install kubuntu to sda2?
<w00t> no i mean to my ap there is no security on the moment:P?
<h3sp4wn> w00t: use iwconfig
<Lunar_Raven> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<negocio> how do i install .bin file
<ubuntu> first chmod a+x file.bin and then ./file.bin
<Giorgio> h3p4wn: my router seems to be unable to add reserved mapping dchp but the internal IP addresses are static (always the same)
<h3sp4wn> w00t: iwconfig --help will tell you the options
<Giorgio> h3sp4wn: my router seems to be unable to add reserved mapping dchp but the internal IP addresses are static (always the same)
<w00t> :) ty i was looking there already:)
<h3sp4wn> Giorgio: And you cannot ping one from the other ?
<negocio> thanks
<negocio> another question
<h3sp4wn> w00t: iwlist wlan0 scan (to get the ssid and channel)
<ubuntu> anyone installed kubuntu here?
<h3sp4wn> (or whatever interface name you have eg eth1 ath0 etc etc)
<negocio> i have upgrade kubuntu, and now, i have english language instead spanish
<w00t> :)
<w00t> ty
<Giorgio> h3sp4wn: no, i just can ping both himself
<negocio> i have select sp'anish and i have english anyway
<ubuntu> why can't I choose any other destinations than sda1 for the root filesystem?!?
<h3sp4wn> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Giorgio> h3sp4wn: when I installed Kubuntu i defined my username, the machine name and... I can't remember if I defined a workgroup name or some like this
<KgB_> guys i was making a ./configure for install kasablanca FTP client and got the error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<KgB_> well im using Kubuntu lol, ho can i get a x error?
<KgB_> its right?
<h3sp4wn> Giorgio: If you cannot ping one from the other then workgroup names etc are irrelevant
<aseigo> KgB_: that's because you don't have the dev packages installed.
<aseigo> KgB_: easiest way to solve all that is to do sth like:
<Giorgio> h3spawn: I understand
<KgB_> aseigo: ahmmm i must install x-dev?
<Dihead> build-tools and gcc installed?
<aseigo> apt-get build-dep kdebase
<h3sp4wn> w00t: If you then want to set it permanent put something like wireless_essid Home underneath the interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<bl3ssing> I hate ADEPT! :D .. hhehehehee... why this Adept's all the time coming with a READ-ONLY mode to me ... when I'm it's friend?
<bl3ssing> :D
<aseigo> that will install every package needed to build kdebase and therefore pretty much satisfy any kde app's kde and related deps too for building
<w00t> ..
<h3sp4wn> bl3ssing: Just use aptitude
<bl3ssing> h3sp4wn, how?
<h3sp4wn> bl3ssing: sudo aptitude
<soulrider> err guys i need some help, soemthign realy strange is happening
<KgB_> let me try..
<soulrider> i use a pppoe connection
<soulrider> and nothing cna use the internet except for konversation and kopete
<h3sp4wn> bl3ssing: control t to get to the menu
<soulrider> it shows as if i wa soffline
<w00t_> hello?
<w00t_> ?
<bl3ssing> h3sp4wn, Got it. How can I find xmule ... to install it?
<bl3ssing> :)
<w00t_> aah back online:)
<bl3ssing> with aptitude?:)
<dr_willis_> !info xmule
<ubotu> xmule: eMule client for the edonkey2000 network. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.10.0b-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 891 kB, installed size 2800 kB
<Robosos> how can i find out the version of kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> bl3ssing: Quit the gui version and do sudo aptitude install xmule
<trappist> Robosos: kde-config --version
<rr72> u can also cat a file
<bl3ssing> h3sp4wn, you mean the Adept (is this the gui ...?)
<rr72> don't know which one tho
<jordan> TheGateKeeper i can't download don't exist
<h3sp4wn> bl3ssing: I thought you just ran aptitude ?
<uniq> Robosos: in konsole: 'lsb_release -a'
<rr72> uniq~ yeah thats the one
<bl3ssing> yeap h3sp4wn I'm on it. How to quit the gui ...?
<h3sp4wn> bl3ssing: control t - then quit
<Robosos> i wouldn't have the version of the other things...i would have the verions of the kubuntu...
<Giorgio> when I put the internal IP address of my other PC  in firefox i get a message:" connection has been refused when trying to contact with 192.168.36"
<h3sp4wn> bl3ssing: then sudo aptitude install xmule
<rr72> thats not a alid ip[ address
<Giorgio> Does it mean something?
<rr72> Giorgio~ is apache or another webserver running?
<Robosos> what for a version of kubuntu use kde 3.4.3?
<Dihead> your ip address is too short
<bl3ssing> h3sp4wn, what was that site where I could send you the link of it with my problems?
<rr72> try 192.168.3.6
<h3sp4wn> bl3ssing: sudo aptitude search xmule (might also have helped you if you didn't know the package name exactly) or you can do it from the commandline gui but if you know exactly what you want using it
<Giorgio> rr72: I didnot started any webserver
<h3sp4wn> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dr_willis_> thats a weird ip address. :P
<h3sp4wn> !iproute2
<ubotu> I know nothing about iproute2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jordan> dr_willis theme : lipstik-2.2
<jordan> Can you help me :P ?
<dr_willis_> !info lipstik
<ubotu> Package lipstik does not exist in dapper
<dr_willis_> Heh..
<jordan> ehh
<dr_willis_> ya know theres thousands of themes you can get that you dont need to compile..
<dr_willis_> :)
<KgB_> really this channel have a excellent bot :)
<dr_willis_> well hundreds
<bl3ssing> h3sp4wn, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19334 ... there's the FBI information (any FBI worker here ...? :D)
<TheGateKeeper> dr_willis_: jordan something exists here: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/kde-style-lipstik don't know if you can use it
* dr_willis_ dosent go too far out of his way to try out themes. 
<w00t_> pff
<h3sp4wn> bl3ssing: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jordan> TheGateKeeper tgz compilation :/
<h3sp4wn> bl3ssing: Then try sudo aptitude install xmule
<jordan> so what's themes are able to apt-get install ?:] 
<elDeuce> bl3ssing: it's still not finding p2p  ?
<dr_willis_> jordan,  fire up synaptic or whatever ya like and search for 'themes'
<KgB_> guys i must install a lib, called libgtk-x11.so.0, how i do it using apt-get? i already tried apt-get install libgtk, lib-gtk, libgtk-x11, lib x11.. but no one got any result. apt-get can download and install libs too?
<dr_willis_> apt-get can install anything
<dr_willis_> libs are just normal packatges
<dr_willis_> try apt-cache search libgtk
<dr_willis_> !info libgtk
<ubotu> Package libgtk does not exist in dapper
<KgB_> ok.. let me try..
<dr_willis_> !info libgtk-x11
<ubotu> Package libgtk-x11 does not exist in dapper
<KgB_> oh
<dr_willis_> !info libgtk-dev
<ubotu> Package libgtk-dev does not exist in dapper
<jordan> but i cant's saw them :/
<dr_willis_> Hmm.
<jordan> dr_willis_ you use any themes
<jordan> ?
<w00t_> h3sp4wn:P can u help me step by step:P
<w00t_> interface is eth1 and essid is blaad:P
<KgB_> dr_willis_ i did that, but it cant find libgtk-x11, but it found many others packages :)
<w00t_> u know the command to connect?
<KgB_> i need that for use eclipse
<h3sp4wn> w00t_: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces ?
<dr_willis_> jordan,  i like the plasik theme
<dr_willis_> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<h3sp4wn> w00t_: Do you know its definately working i.e iwlist eth1 scan - works ?
<jordan> dr_willis_ how to install them ?
<dr_willis_> apt-get install eclipse SHOULD install the needed packages for it.
<w00t_> yea
<dr_willis_> jordan,  fire up synaptic, find some themes.. click on them and install
<KgB_> let me try again...
<w00t_> i get al the networks :)
<kilrae> i wonder why ubuntu says eastern time is GMT-0400 and windows says GMT-0500
<h3sp4wn> w00t_: that means its ok pastebin /etc/network/interfaces and I will edit it and put the needed line in
<aliasfred> kilrae: looks like daylight saving stuff
<w00t_> bash: pastebin: command not found
<aliasfred> :)
<w00t_> i am real newbie:P\
<KgB_> whoo hooo, finnaly the apt-get is working :) was the repos...
<uniq> !pastebin > w00t_
<aliasfred> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kilrae> aliasfred: ah yes, so it is (i wiki'd it)
<aliasfred> he meant this pastebin :)
<KgB_> dr_willis_  im downloading :)
<KgB_> eclipse and dep, 124 mbs total
<dr_willis_> :)
<tsdgeos> Riddell: kickerrc was the offending file
* dr_willis_ installs the lipstick theme.... not that impressive.. :P
<jordan> How to get weather on deskop ?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: hmm?
<marco> fds
<bl3ssing> Hallelujah to the LORD! Finally got the xmule. :D God bless you h3sp4wn! Come here in Roselle, NJ ... and I'll give you a cup of tea! (Not drinking Alcohool ... no offense to anyone who's'n the opposite position :D)
<KgB_> afk for a bit.. waiting the eclipse download :)
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: is adept still in read-only mode?
<bl3ssing> not using Adept anymore. But aptitude. :D
<bl3ssing> adept must be again in read only ... but I'm affraid of opening again.
<dr_willis_> You are runnint adept as root?
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: personally I use synaptic
<dr_willis_> jordan,  install that weatherfox extension for firefox - its much better
<dr_willis_> jordan,  thers also a panel applet I think
<w00t_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19335
<w00t_> ?
<bl3ssing> in kubuntu?
<bl3ssing> how are you using synaptic TheGateKeeper ?
<bl3ssing> this xmule's not good for anything. :D ... how'll be the amule? better?
<w00t_> ,..,,
<h3sp4wn> w00t_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19336 (remove the interfaces you don't need if you are not using eth0 then remove the auto eth0 also)
<h3sp4wn> w00t_: then sudo ifup eth1 and it should just work
<farous> bl3ssing: amule is ok here but still download speed even with high ID is a joke
<bl3ssing> I'l try to install ... the amule program too.
<StrudelNinja> I just changed my color theme, but my taskbar didn't change, how can I force a change?
<bl3ssing> gr...
<bl3ssing> farous, do you recommend me any other p2p free program?
<farous> bl3ssing: on amule you will find any thing you want just the download speed. torrent is much better now. limewire has ok speed but you will not find a lot of things you search for
<dr_willis_> Torrents rule :P
<soulrider> i like torrents
<farous> i agree dr_willis_
<soulrider> im in some private trackers and i must tell you
<StrudelNinja> the only time I don't torrent is when I want one specific song
<soulrider> the speed is just awesome
<soulrider> imax out my connection
<StrudelNinja> though usually if I like a band I'll download their whole discography
<StrudelNinja> even if I never listen to it
<yml> Hello is there some french kubuntu fan there because I need some help to setup the freeplayer
<dr_willis_> Heh
<h3sp4wn> dc++ is better than torrents for most things (well I was after unreleased psychedelic trance)
<farous> h3sp4wn: lol so will google dc++
<StrudelNinja> meh I never liked DC much
<dr_willis_> *meh*
<StrudelNinja> a lot of the good network things on it wanted me to share more than I had so I couldn't get on them
<dr_willis_> :)
<dr_willis_> Sounds like the old BBS days!
<farous> haha dc++ exper tech difficulties :(
<h3sp4wn> farous: There is probably a linux client - don't really get any music of questionable origin now (But when you dj in clubs you need to have new music)
<bl3ssing> farous, I installed limewire. Where's located since I want to start it ... :D
<farous> bl3ssing: how did you install it ?
<bobbyd> hi
<MikeMcA> Noob here.  I'm trying to get apache2 to handle .shtml files.  mod_include is enabled via a2enmod.  I'm getting an error saying Options +Includes wasn't set even though it is, in my httpd.conf file.  There's a comment in httpd.conf saying it's only there for backwards compat. reasons.  Should I be enabled includes somewhere else?  Thanks!
<farous> h3sp4wn: am not so into music just books and non copyrighted movies
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: sometimes I use synaptic to install stuff or find what is installed or search for packages, other times I use apt-get to install things, depends what I am doing
<farous> bl3ssing: anyway easiest way to type locate runLime.sh
<dr_willis_> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<dr_willis_> I perfer FrostWire :)
<bobbyd> hi, my friend has an AMD64 and he gets a segfault when trying to compile with g++, is this a known issue?
<dr_willis_> bobbyd,  first ive heard of it.
<jordan> how to install xxx.deb ?
<dr_willis_> dpkg -i whatever.deb
<bobbyd> dr_willis_: have you heard of a fix? :)
<fritsch> Riddell: btw. another problem kdm tells: Internal error: memory corruption detected, but it gets not killed
<dr_willis_> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bl3ssing> farous, sudo aptitude install limewire
<farous> dr_willis_: did not like it much was not at same level of limewire though now i find anythin i search for have a delete icon beside it that is utterly useless for me
<h3sp4wn> jordan: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<gnomefreak> jordan: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<farous> bl3ssing: did not know it is in the official repos
<gnomefreak> bl3ssing: no limewire is not in rpeos
<h3sp4wn> !info gnut
<ubotu> Package gnut does not exist in dapper
<gnomefreak> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<farous> bl3ssing: you can use the package manager to searcch for it
<h3sp4wn> I thought gnut was the best gnutella client (you could run it on a shell account and download really quickly with it - but this was in 2001 approximately
<farous> gnomefreak: limewire is not in the ubuntu repos or is it?
<gnomefreak> its not
<gnomefreak> neither is frostwire
<farous> gnomefreak: yah i thought so
<gnomefreak> amule is iirc
<dr_willis_> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<fritsch> gnomefreak: did you did further into the ubuntu theme thing?
<farous> bl3ssing: how did you install it from the repos then?
<gnomefreak> fritsch: what theme?
<bl3ssing> didn't install from repos, from konsole with that ocmmand: sudo aptitude install limewire
<fritsch> gnomefreak: the default settings problem in 3.5.4
<soulrider> why dont you use frostwire ?
<farous> bl3ssing: do you have non officialr repos in your sources.list file. What you said by the way mean you installed from the repos
<gnomefreak> fritsch: no i havent looked at it since this morning if i get time i will look into it tomorrow
<gnomefreak> fritsch: ill grab hobbsee and see if she can duplicate it
<farous> bl3ssing: my best guess that it is not installed. when you type sudo aptitude search limewire does it show as installed?
<bl3ssing> I said that I installed by typing this command: sudo aptitude install limewire  (I thought this is a repos way ... )
<gnomefreak> farous: its not in repos aptitude wont show it
<gnomefreak> bl3ssing: its not in ubuntu repos
<farous> gnomefreak: he might have non official repos
<fritsch> gnomefreak: mmmh i looked some hours now and really cannot find anything :-( hoping on further
<gnomefreak> bl3ssing: apt-cache policy limewire    is it installed and what repo is it in (repo will be one of last things)
<bl3ssing> farous, it is nothing showing me ... :(
<omeow> How can I speed up the kubuntu boot process? It's taking forever to boot, plus it loads stuff like bluetooth and raid stuff that I won't be using.
<farous> bl3ssing: just typing the command does not mean you installed the package :)
<gnomefreak> fritsch: sorry ive been shoulder deep in bugs today
<bl3ssing> farous, but I've seen that it was installing ... :D
<aliasfred> damn 30min of stress because i was looking at the wrong place to find a bug
<bl3ssing> gnomefreak, unable to locate limeware file. :(
<dimsuz> Hi! is there some preference order of repositories in sources.list?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: yes no problem, it`s got the problem is reported and when it`s official fixed, that`s the best
<gnomefreak> bl3ssing: than 10 to 1 its not installed apt-cache policy will show anything that is installed
<gnomefreak> dimsuz: yes official ones
<fritsch> gnomefreak: just hoped to could help a little more (but knowledge is at end)
<dimsuz> gnomefreak: and how do I change that order?
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: /etc/apt/preferences
<farous> dimsuz: i think not sure though you can set perf in apt.conf file only
<bl3ssing> thanks gnomefreak  got it.
<bl3ssing> :)
<dimsuz> gnomefreak: I added a repo which has a newest version of tellico, but apt-get install want's to install official one
<fritsch> dimsuz: did you do apt-get update before?
<bl3ssing> ok guys. I got another question.
<dimsuz> fritsch: after I added that repository I updated. a minute ago :)
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: aptitude install blah -t reponame
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: I don't have that file.... (/etc/preferences)
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: what's an 'aptitude'? (newbie here)
<dimsuz> :)
<bl3ssing> how can I create a partition so that whenever I'm intalling the new linux OS, this partition not to be affected by anything (I mean ... I just want to save my downloaded files on this partition and whenever I want to reinstall the OS, this partition to protect my fiiles.)
<bl3ssing> farous, gnomefreak ->> I'm full upgrading the Adept! :)
<dr_willis_> bl3ssing,  you mean have your  /home on its own partition?
<Giorgio> must I have any server running to be able to connect my second PC from this one?
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: /etc/apt/preferances - I know you wont have it but you need to work out how to pin specific apps - I don't know whether I know enough about it to explain it well
<bl3ssing> dr_willis_, I mean ... I want to have another partition beside the etc2, etc3, root, and swap one!
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: rtfm, yes? :) Ok, I'll read man :)
<dr_willis_> bl3ssing,  i normally make one at install time
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: I will try to find something that explains it
<bl3ssing> but dr_willis_ what if I want to install a new OS over the older version one, and ... want to save my files? how can I do this?
<farous> dimsuz: you can use adept or synaptic for pinning
<soulrider> how do i open a .run file? :P
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: I found man apt_preferences
<gnomefreak> soulrider: sh file.run
<h3sp4wn> dimuz: http://www.argon.org/~roderick/apt-pinning.html (look at the bottom part of that about unofficial sources)
<gnomefreak> soulrider: ou dont open them you run them
<Giorgio> where can I get a complete list of irc-channels  linux-related?
<dimsuz> farous: at a quick glance -t helps me to fetch package from e.g. edgy? But that's not what I want. I want a package from not-official repository. Or should I RTFM more? :)
<soulrider> i right cliekd a file on ym desktopa nd now its like frozen
<dr_willis_> bl3ssing,  if you had a home partition made, and stuff on it.. you just tell the new install to mount it. and not format it when installing
<h3sp4wn> dimuz: Make sure you pin that repo with a priority higher than dapper (just change unstable for dapper)
<dr_willis_> but that can cause issues at times.
<gnomefreak> brb
<malc_> I have just installed kubuntu and amarok won't play music.  Xmms works fine but not amarok, I think it might be to do with the engine.  Anyone know how I fix this?
<soulrider> my desktop wont respond :-/
<soulrider> you mean MP3 ?
<farous> dimsuz: sorry do not know
<draik> soulrider, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<dimsuz> farous: np, thank you very much for help! btw, can't find anything like "pin" in adept :)
<soulrider> wont it close everything ?
<dr_willis_> ya got to install some extra packatges for mp3s in amarok. and it crashes on me also
<draik> soulrider, yes it will, but it will kill your session and start a new fresh session
<soulrider> oh, ok
<soulrider> brb :)
<malc_> soulrider: yeah it is an mp3 file, I don't have any other formats that I can test though
<farous> dimsuz: i thought you want to hold a specific package so there is an option like force ver. equivalent to pining
<draik> soulrider, so did it work for you?
<dimsuz> farous: ah, no :). Just want to install newer version. I almost found how to do that (in man). Thanks!
<farous> dimsuz: good luck
<soulrider> yes, it did, thanks!
<dimsuz> farous: thanks!
<draik> soulrider, np
<farous> dimsuz: i normally add the new repos. update then type aptitude install foo. if foo is installed it will be the only one upgraded to the newest ver
<farous> too late :)
<w00t> hi
<soulrider> whast XII ?
<wckdkl0wn> Hawkwind: you still in here?
<Lunar_Raven> has anyone had trouble getting the nvidia 3d to work?  It says direct rendering is on, but cedega is telling me 3d isn't enabled
<wckdkl0wn> Hawkwind: can you give me the link again for your repos?
<bl3ssing> why while I updated the Adept, when it is asking me May I update your system [Y/n]  ... I press Y and ... it is showing me Illegal answer?
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: Bookmark http://LinuxForDummies.org/
<soulrider> i insatlled the nvidia drivers today
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: It's in the Ubuntu and Kubuntu sections
<wckdkl0wn> i had to just reinstall a min ago so i lost the bookmark lol
<malc_> dr_willis_:  Do you know which extra packages those are?
<bl3ssing> I try to full update Adept. What should I answer to this question: May I update your system? [Y/n]  ->> I've already typed y, but ... it is answering me: illegal answer. Why?
<Hawkwind> Type Y or yes
<w00t> hello?
<ROngso> how do i install KDevelop
<ROngso> sudo apt-get install KDevelop
<ROngso> don't work
<ROngso> can't find the pakage
<Tm_T> "sudo apt-get install kdevelop3" ?
<ROngso> got universe and all so i don no
<wckdkl0wn> this might sound like a noob question but whats the command in terminal to edit the repos
<ROngso> Tm_T: chears :)
<Tm_T> wckdkl0wn: well, "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" might help
<cpk2> wckdkl0wn: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list would be easiest i think
<Philip5> wckdkl0wn: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tm_T> whoo, that makes triple
<cpk2> kate is much more user friendly
<Philip5> wckdkl0wn: or use the manage feature in adept
<soulrider> im gonna download my first torrent with linux, wish me luck! :P
<jhak88> anyone: How to install bootsplash (Upower) in Dapper???
<draik> Has anyone here used QDvdAuthor?
<ROngso> Tm_T: uah I just need to apt-get update , I think i did it the first time with Adept on so it didn't work
<ROngso> all good now :)
<Tm_T> :)
<cpk2> !bootsplash
<ubotu> I know nothing about bootsplash - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> !info bootsplash
<ubotu> Package bootsplash does not exist in dapper
<cpk2> !info upower
<ubotu> Package upower does not exist in dapper
<fritsch> !info usplash
<ubotu> usplash: Userspace bootsplash utility. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.2-4 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc sparc ia64 hppa)
<alberto> hola
<malc_> with apt-get I am trying to install libxine-codecs but it says it doesn't exist.  I have added the multiverse thing to my sources.......any idea how I can get this package?
<alberto> how can i register my nick?
<aliasfred> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<peter_> hello
<aliasfred> malc_: do 'apt-get update' and then retry
<malc_> aliasfred I have tried that but it still hasn't worked......out of interest can you see it with your sources?
<malc_> Perhaps I am hunting for soemthing that doesn't exist anymore
<aliasfred> malc_: duynno i dont run ubuntu :)
<cpk2> !info libxine-codecs
<ubotu> Package libxine-codecs does not exist in dapper
<cpk2> !info libxine-codec
<ubotu> Package libxine-codec does not exist in dapper
<h3sp4wn> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<cpk2> guess he was searching for something that doesnt exist =P
#kubuntu 2006-08-01
<h3sp4wn> !info splashy
<ubotu> Package splashy does not exist in dapper
<h3sp4wn> !info splashy edgy
<ubotu> Package splashy does not exist in edgy
<h3sp4wn> splashy is pretty good as a bootsplash program (apparantly)
<Bbetto> hi
<Bbetto> where i found complete imformation about kopete? like configuration, etc
<Bbetto> HI
<Bbetto> alguien habla espaol aqui?
<ricardo_> Bbetto: yo...
<hippie> Bbetto: mejor ingresa a  #kubuntu-es
<Bbetto> no hay nadie
<Bbetto> bueno mas bien los pocos que hay no contestan
<Bbetto> solo tu contestabas
<hippie> y que necesitas Bbetto?
<cpk2> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cpk2> oh he said no one is in there
<cpk2> oops
<Philip5> isn't this a english speaking channel?
<divan> yes
<Martijn81> very English yes
<_darksoul> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<_darksoul> !ati
<virogenesis> how can i make icons like computer to appear on the desktop?
<dmhouse> Hi all, trying to use my iPod Nano with amaroK, but on clicking 'Connect', only two songs appear.
<dmhouse> Two songs in the 'Artist' section, that is.
<dmhouse> Any ideas about what's going wrong?
<soulrider> virogenesis: theres nothign like "my computer" in linux
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Yes there is
<soulrider> dmhouse: sorry i dont know, dont have an ipod :(
<soulrider> Hawkwind: there is? :O
<Hawkwind> soulrider: It's called 'home'
<soulrider> ah
<Hawkwind> soulrider: KDE puts icons on the desktop for that by default
<ubuntu_> hi 2 everyone
<ubuntu_> Agios greek?
<virogenesis> Hawkwind: what do i need to do to enable the icons i know in gnome you have to mess about in gconf-editor
<Hawkwind> virogenesis: I don't use KDE.  But I'm guessing you need to drag them into your ~/Desktop directory so they appear on your desktop
<virogenesis> thats annoying cheers
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Are you still using e17 mostly (I am) has anything changed that would cause etk_server and empower to not build atm ? (i.e has a new library been added which I need to build first ?)
<Agios> ubuntu_: not Greek but still a saint :)
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: I have heard reports of etk_server being broken the other day.  I updated yesterday from CVS and all is well
<soulrider> !run
<ubotu> I know nothing about run - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soulrider> guys, i downlaoded enemy territory,a dn tis a .run file
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: I will try it again later today
<vigilante_> where do I go to change login screen style and splash screen?
<Hawkwind> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<dr_willis> login screen is under the kdm contol panel thing.
<Philip5> when i tried to compile etk_server this saturday it was broken
<dr_willis> then ya got the kde splash login - thats another setting
<dr_willis> then ya got the boot splash screen. :P
<SpAwN> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<sk8kidk> I'm trying to disable IPv6, but when I try and save the bad_list file it says access denied...
<Hawkwind> sk8kidk: Edit it as sudo
<vigilante_> dr_willis: I found the kde user login style setting, I don't care about the bootsplash... , what I can't find is the kdm style
<sk8kidk> ehh, I'm not good with the terminal, how do I make and edit a file in sudo?
<Hawkwind> sk8kidk: sudo kwrite filename
<soulrider> SpAwN: how do i runa  run file ?
<gekko`> sk8kidk: sudo vim <file>
<Hawkwind> sk8kidk: You have to use sudo in place of root on Ubuntu
<SpAwN> ./filename.run
<sk8kidk> i know
<SpAwN> chmod +x filename 1st
<SpAwN> that will make it executable
<vigilante_> !kdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dr_willis> vigilante_,  its there in the menus somewhere... :P
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> thanks!!
<vigilante_> dr_willis: this is why I don't like how kubuntu has reorganized (butchured) kcontrol :P
<visik_> sk8kidk: a file called as you want in /etc/modprobe.d/ containing alias net-pf-10 off should be enougth
<dr_willis> vigilante_,  never noticed.
<dr_willis> vigilante_,  theres seveal settings/buttons to controll its layout
<vigilante_> dr_willis: have you ever used kde before?  try doing run command>kcontrol
<h3sp4wn> !info kdesu
<ubotu> Package kdesu does not exist in dapper
<soulrider> SpAwN: it wont install, can i send yout he error?
<sk8kidk> when I try typing sudo kate bad_list it gives me a bunch of errors...
<SpAwN> soulrider, put it in pastebin and i can take alook
<soulrider> yup
<soulrider> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SpAwN> what are u trying to install?
<dmhouse> When using iPods in amaroK, does it only show where the files on your iPod and your collection overlap
<tryingsomething> anyone ever try running dvd shrink via qemu on a ppc box?
<soulrider> enmy territory
<dr_willis> tryingsomething,  thats scary
<tryingsomething> haha why?
<SpAwN> it should be a easy install....paste the error
<sk8kidk> *sigh*
<sk8kidk> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<h3sp4wn> which package is kdesu in ? dpkg -S kdesu will tell you ?
<cpk2> doesnt kubuntu come with kdesu?
<soulrider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19342
<tryingsomething> i dont have a x86 pc available for rippin and i find k9copy too much - dvdshrink is so simple
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: I am running e17 so I only have a little bit of kde installed
<cpk2> oh
<dr_willis> vigilante_,  its under system administration/login manager
<cpk2> you mean you cant have all of kde on a lean system?!?
<cpk2> =P
<SpAwN> soulrider, i have never seen that b4.........
<soulrider> :(
<soulrider> shyte
<SpAwN> soulrider, im not sure what to tell you.....maby someone else here can help
<soulrider> cpk2:  ? =D
<tryingsomething> so qemu is slow i take it? not ment for encoding
<dr_willis> tryingsomething,  depends on the system.
<tryingsomething> well i dont have a g5
<tryingsomething> its a g4 macmini
<dr_willis> tryingsomething,  you are taking proberly the most computer-power-hungry task you can think of.. and putting it in a virtual machine.. :P
<tryingsomething> yes i am thinking of sellin my ppc mini and gettin either the aopen one or the new intel one
<BluesKaj> so will wine run stuff like dvd shrink or nero vision ?
<dr_willis> or turn the ppc mini into a fileserver/media box.
<tryingsomething> ya it is that now
<dr_willis> wine may or may not run those apps. :P
<dr_willis> it depends on a lot of things.
<tryingsomething> wine will run shrink
<tryingsomething> not sure about nero
<sk8kidk> could someone tell me why enabling the root account is not recommended?
<tryingsomething> cuz its a securty thing
<dr_willis> sk8kidk,  its a bad habbit to do.. and security is all about learning proper 'methodology'
<roger_> easier to mess up needed files
<BluesKaj> root can take over your pc
<tryingsomething> best thing u could do is not have that
<dnkidjit> sk8kidk: there is no reason. its more newbie friendly
<tryingsomething> yes that right there
<sk8kidk> fine then, screw sudo
<dr_willis> sudo is  the proper thing to use.
<tryingsomething> si senor
<bluesceada> BluesKaj: nero is available for linux afaik
<vigilante_> dr_willis: I see it there for loging manager settings, I think the kdm style engine is not installed, that is the problem
<sk8kidk> oh well, im using root, and it doesnt matter if a hacker gets to my computer, this is a spare computer anyway...
<BluesKaj> su su sudo-bash ...sounds like a phil collins song :)
<gekko`> soulrider: do you have libgtk installed?
<soulrider> dunno
<soulrider> im reading the Id software FAQ
<tryingsomething> yes but think of all the cpu cycles they could be hogging with a zombie farm
<soulrider> is quake 3 arena free now?
<BluesKaj> already did that joke I think...old guys repeat themselved
<tryingsomething> the source might be
<h3sp4wn> kdesu is in kdebase-bin
<rr72> soulrider~ let me know if it is
<jordanR> sk8kidk: just use sudo bash if you are going to be root for a long time. once you exit out of the term you are not root anymore.
<soulrider> it says that: This may happening on old quake3 setups. Get the latest one, it will work right ( currently linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run, which you can find on id's ftp )
<virogenesis> does anyone know a good clock applet the standard is horrid
<rr72> sk8kidk~ if they get in they will look for ur other computers on ur network that are open
<rr72> give them easier access
<rr72> oh he left
<rr72> his problem not mine
<rr72> glad hes not my netadmin or sysadmin
<dnkidjit> heh. if he was he wouldn't be using kubuntu for his servers and he would have a well managed root account.. there are reasons for not enabling root, but security is not a valid one.
<tryingsomething> lol
<rr72> soulrider~ so is quake 3 free?
<soulrider> dunno, ic ant connect tot he FTP
<soulrider> i knwo the graphical engine is open source though
<rr72> huh?
<tryingsomething> rr72 find a bittorrent and stop asking
<rr72> tryingsomething~ so ur telling me to pirate software right in the #kubuntu channel?
<tryingsomething> quake 3 has to be dirt cheap by now
<sk8kidk> okay, when I type "sudo kate bad_list" it gives me a whole bunch of errors
<soulrider> quake 3 owns all :P
<soulrider> so much fun
<tryingsomething> im telling you sarcastically that you should know if it is or not
<rr72> whole bunch or errors is very sicriptive
<rr72> *discriptave
<rr72> meh i can't spell
<soulrider> quake4-linux-1.3.x86.run	DL	07-31 16:21	228.35 MB	1	14	8
<soulrider> thast from idsoftware
<dnkidjit> sk8kidk: user kdesu or gtusudo for sudo with gui apps
<sk8kidk> like X Server could not be contacted or something
<soulrider> im guessing its free
<rr72> !pastebin > sk8kidk
<tryingsomething> there is a demo - i dont see source code anywhere
<gekko`> sk8kidk: kdesu kedit <file>
<h3sp4wn> The quake 3 source is available (warsow free oss shooter is based on it) what is not free is the quake 3 models etc
<gekko`> or sudo vim <file> for terminal based edit
<rr72> does it have to be gui use the cmd line
<soulrider> ah
<rr72> h3sp4wn~ ty
<rr72> oss shooter? whats oss mean?
<gekko`> h3sp4wn: warsow is based on the quake 2 engine
<rr72> whats a massive FPS for linux with servers that people play alot of?
<h3sp4wn> Open Sound System ?
<rr72> like BZflag but not tanks
<soulrider> enemy territory :P
<rr72> its installing fine for me
<rr72> so far
<dr_willis> xpilot
<soulrider> ET?
<rr72> i prolly jynxed it
<dr_willis> !info xpilot
<ubotu> xpilot: Dummy upgrade package for xpilot. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4.5.5beta.20050814 (dapper), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<dr_willis> RTCW:ET is good
<rr72> yeah it has a semi graphical install
<DaSkreech> Hmm Why would mplayer not see files that it can obviously play
<dr_willis> Trembulus is fun!  but ya got to go to their web site
<dr_willis> Tremulus
<dr_willis> its Q3 based
<DaSkreech> Or better yet how do I get it to see .au files?
<DaSkreech> Still talking about games? :-D
<rr72> crap get signall 11 error
* DaSkreech just built a deb for TMW
<sk8kidk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19343 <<it also happens with "sudo kdesu kate bad_list"
<rr72> nope it doesnt work
<h3sp4wn> rr72: According to http://www.idsoftware.com/business/techdownloads/ - the source of quake 3 arena can be downloaded but only for win32
<soulrider> yes!
<rr72> h3sp4wn~ i have windows32 bit :)
<soulrider> i installed a librabry and it works now
<SpAwN> rr72, et is a pretty huge community
<soulrider> yup
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Soooo it can't be downloaded on Vista?
<tryingsomething> lol
<rr72> soulrider~ i get a signall 11 error
<soulrider> :-/
<tryingsomething> why would you want to use vista?
<rr72> ...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
<rr72> i think thats it right there
<rr72> i don't care tho
<DavyO> hello ppl
<soulrider> install this
<SpAwN> damn i EVER had probs with the et installer
<sk8kidk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19343 <<it also happens with "sudo kdesu kate bad_list"
<soulrider> libgtk1.2
<rr72> nah
<DaSkreech> Vista has windows (and a kernel) made of glass!!
<soulrider> ET si wonderful ! :P
<rr72> im not on kubuntu and its a slower machine im on
<soulrider> lol no wonder it breaks so much
<rr72> now i need to uninstall for space
<soulrider> ahve you guys seent he voice recognition video ?
<sk8kidk> yeah
<sk8kidk> thats hilarious!!
<soulrider> so funny
<DavyO> i have some problems with upgrading some things :(, its withholding some packages it says
<SpAwN> soulrider, to me it sounds kinda like u need to tell it where that file is...or make alink to the file
<rr72> ill do it on kubuntu
<rr72> soulrider~ what pack the same one u got?
<soulrider> SpAwN: i could solve it already, iw as missing a library
<SpAwN> rr72, enemy territory only needs like a 800mhz cpu and stuff
<rr72> i  run 850
<soulrider> i downloaded libgtk1.2
<rr72> but having problems
<sk8kidk> ya know what, I'll figure it out myself
<rr72> no the name of the et one
<SpAwN> soulrider, did it fix it
<soulrider> description sais....gmp toolkit set for widgets on X
<DarkAdmiral> i need a new dapper package for kopete 0.12
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: I am going to try Tremulus some day (well downloading it so I hopefully don't forget about it cheers)
<soulrider> yes it did
<DarkAdmiral> with updated icq protocol
<soulrider> its insatlled now :D
<rr72> soulrider~ the name of the et packache
<SpAwN> soulrider, ahh good deal
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  that game makes me way tooo dizzy
<SpAwN> u guys ever play the painball game made from the q3 code?
<OnGentooDistro> Which? There were a few
<SpAwN> i forget the name of it.....
<SpAwN> umm painball2 or somthing
<soulrider> never
<rr72> soulrider~ can i have alink to the et dl u did?
<OnGentooDistro> Off q3 code? strange, most games are based of q1 code since it's the open source one
<soulrider> i got it from www.rtcwfiles.com
<soulrider> q3 is open source now too
<OnGentooDistro> such as http://www.nexuiz.com
<OnGentooDistro> q3 is open source?
<SpAwN> OnGentooDistro, u smoke crack....q3 is open source
<OnGentooDistro> wow, I'm really behind
<OnGentooDistro> o_O
<h3sp4wn> q3 is also opensource as is quake 2 as is quake
<SpAwN> :P
<soulrider> i made maps for some quake 3 games :P
<soulrider> jedi outcast, jedia cademy and elite force
<SpAwN> soulrider, i tried to make some maps..i sucked at it
<OnGentooDistro> I don't follow the quake engines, as, anything I make is with ogre3d : D.  Ogre3d & Newton > all
<SpAwN> soulrider, i made a big huge room..and it was pitchblack...i added about 3000 lights and it still didnt light the place up
<OnGentooDistro> You probally didn't build the light maps ; )
<SpAwN> OnGentooDistro, i dont make anything...i just play  the games
<soulrider> well, you gotta palce the lights next tot he walls
<SpAwN> OnGentooDistro, i was told i could add a command to the paintbrush or w/e and it would make it light...bu ti never tried
<soulrider> or there will be nothign to illuminate
<black_kernel> a
<SpAwN> they have the gtkradiant for linux also
<SpAwN> i built that from source on mandriva
<soulrider> of course
<DavyO> i have a problem with upgrading some stuf, can anybody help :)
<soulrider> im rpetty good at mapping actually
<OnGentooDistro> I'm into programming mainly, but I can hold my own making maps/doing 3d graphics
<SpAwN> soulrider, nice maby u will have to show me a few things somtime ;D
<soulrider> sure
<soulrider> i lvoed mapping
<soulrider> in fact, i even considrered studying architecture in college :P
<SpAwN> i played with it for abour a week and got totaly confused
<soulrider> lol
<SpAwN> its alot to get used to....or at least for me it was
<OnGentooDistro> I found quake mapping alot harder than unreal tournament mapping = \, maybe you should try starting there
<h3sp4wn> I can use the tools for making duke nukem 3d maps but nothing more recent
<SpAwN> like the x;y cordinates and such....keep in mind i never made it past the 10 grade
<soulrider> i never did unreal mapping
<visik_> gtkradiant ?
<OnGentooDistro> Unreal mapping is nice, it supports alot more formats and the editor is more intuitive
<soulrider> the secret of any map is the lights
<soulrider> you can be an awesome brusher
<soulrider> but if youre abd with lights the map will suck
<soulrider> and you can eba  terrible brusher but if the lights are good, map will look good
<soulrider> this is BS, it tells me my root pass is wrong
<SpAwN> soulrider, it is
<soulrider> i sued sudo now
<SpAwN> soulrider, your root password is random
<SpAwN> sudo su -
<rr72> SpAwN~ what do u mean random?
<rr72> for what?
<rr72> for eT?
<soulrider> OH NOES!
<SpAwN> rr72, huh?
<rr72> look who it is
<rr72> ;)
<soulrider> i cant open the console in ET here in linux
<soulrider> because of my keyboard!
<soulrider> oh noooooeeeeess!! :P
<rr72> lol
<SpAwN> soulrider, whys that?
<rr72> off to dinner
<soulrider> freaking tilde
<rr72> peace out
<rr72> haha
<sk8kidk> no matter what I can't save a file under /etc/modprobe.d
<rr72> i can
<soulrider> bye bye!
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> but your keyboard isnt in spanish :P
<SpAwN> soulrider, try binding it
<rr72> soulrider~
<rr72> as u can see i can use ~
<SpAwN> soulrider, ahhhh your right mine isnt
<soulrider> what lang is your keyboard ?
<SpAwN> english
<soulrider> mine isnt
<soulrider> thast why i dont ahve a tilde button
<SpAwN> hmm
* rr72_ waves bye to all
<soulrider> and why you dont ahve  or 
<SpAwN> hehe
<cerda> can ping sites but internet doesnt work (firefox, kopete) anyone could help me???
<dr_willis> Spaw
<DarkAdmiral> NEED NEW KOPETE PACKAGE!!!!^^
<SpAwN> dr_willis,
<dr_willis> cerda,  your dns servers are not set right.
<soulrider> cerda, i had the same problem today
<soulrider> i just rebooted :P
<sk8kidk> no matter what I can't save a file under /etc/modprobe.d
<sk8kidk> :-|
<SpAwN> sk8kidk, use sudo
<sk8kidk> still it doesnt work
<soulrider> whats the command to opent he console? so i can bind ti to another button
<dr_willis> you mean the 'konsole' program?
<soulrider> et opens and closes so muhc faster in linux than in windows, its amazing!
<SpAwN> soulrider, let me look through my et config realy quick for u...see if i can find the bind
<soulrider> no i meant console in ET :P
<dr_willis> ok.
<soulrider> k, thanks!
<dr_willis> ya got no ` key eh?
<soulrider> i rememebr i amde some really cool scripts for allt he voice commands in ET but i cant rememebr how to write them now
<soulrider> i got `
<soulrider> ....
<soulrider> i do
<dr_willis> try it :)
<soulrider> just somewhere els elol
<SpAwN> soulrider, bind ~ "toggleconsole"
<soulrider> BRB
<dr_willis> how does he type that if he cant get to the console?
<SpAwN> dr_willis, very easy....edit the etconfig
<SpAwN> so b4 the gamne loads it binded
<soulrider> k, im gonna binf it to f8 :P
<SpAwN> soulrider, the config is in~/.etwolf
<dr_willis> bound :)
<dr_willis> bind w 'unbindall'
<dr_willis> :)
<SpAwN> hehe
<SpAwN> well im gonna go smoke a bowl.......ill bbiab
<soulrider> bye
<sk8kidk> when I try to save in Kate while in sudo it says "
<sk8kidk> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/modprobe.d/bad_list.
<sk8kidk> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<lmosher> How do I find out more information when Adept says "BREAK" when I request an install?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry, somebody knows where i can find gwenview plugins?
<Gun_Smoke> Can I remove kubuntu desktop without damage to ubuntu?
<gekko`> sk8kidk: if you do "kdesu kate <file>" you have write access.
<lmosher> I.E. a guide is telling me o install this - why can't it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i kinda need a sharpening filter :)
<soulrider> brb
<greypaw> howdy......what would cause two programs, like Flash and Skype, not to be able to share sound?
<greypaw> ive been searching everywhere, and gotten nowhere
<crimsun> greypaw: Flash can be forced to use esd or alsa by means of nasty hacks. That's the best resolution currently.
<greypaw> is there something better to use for flash than the regular flashplayer?
<crimsun> greypaw: meaning the binary-only flashplugin-nonfree? No.
<greypaw> but when im using skype, xmms cant output sound....its not just flash
<greypaw> all are using ALSA
<crimsun> are you using the latest skype beta that supports alsa natively?
<greypaw> yes
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: Yes
<Gun_Smoke> how?
<DaSkreech> apt-gt remove kdelibs
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech:  Thanks
<DaSkreech> Or use adept and remove it
<DaSkreech> I think that works better
<DaSkreech> Pretty much gets rid of anything KDE based
<greypaw> kubuntu is nice :)
<DaSkreech> greypaw: I agree :)
<Gun_Smoke> I toyed with it for a week or two, and being new to linux, I figured I just stay with Ubuntu until I get better with everything.
<DaSkreech> THough it still has that aggravating keyboard bug
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: Yeah Don't overwhelm yourself
<greypaw> and....ive found.....Unreal Tournament 2004 runs twice as good on kubuntu as it does on Windows :D
<DaSkreech> Really?
<DaSkreech> That's fascinating
<DaSkreech> How about UT2007? :-D
<greypaw> its so much more responsive :-|
<soulrider> i only tried ET for a few secs
<soulrider> but in linux you can open adn close it
<greypaw> and lucky me, WINE supports all my games just fine
<soulrider> while it would still eb opening in widnwos
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech:  So what is adept?
<soulrider> Gun_Smoke:  adept can be used to install adn remove prgorams
<soulrider> and liobraries and stuff like that
<greypaw> very handy :p
<Gun_Smoke> like like apt-get?
<greypaw> though i just use apt :D
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: Are you In Kubuntu now?
<Gun_Smoke> no
<soulrider> apt get i believe is command line adept
<greypaw> apt-get and apt-cache = all youll ever need :D
<DaSkreech> Then never mind :)
<soulrider> Gun_Smoke: i installed kubunty yesterday and im loving it
<greypaw> adept is gui apt ;)
<Gun_Smoke> soulrider:  Yeah I didn't mind it.  But I'm having better luck with wider documentation on Ubuntu.  And I'm new to it all
<greypaw> apt-cache search is the most handy thing ive ever used
<asterus> i just can't configurate the f*cking net... i need help in configurating net for ubuntu. i need to configure my ethernet to work in 10 mbps without autonegotiate. i tried "ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 autoneg off" but in the it still not working with me. with command shall i use to know in what speed my ethernet is working?
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: sure. Most documentation that works under ubuntu works equally as well under Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> asterus: What speed is it now?
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech:  Yeah?  Well I'm still learning my way around ubuntu.. About a month or so ago when I first installed ubuntu for the first time a few people suggested that I try kubuntu, and xubuntu while I was still fresh.. I grabbed them both, and still find myself going back to ubuntu nearly always.  So I just figured I would get rid of both k & x and just stay with ubuntu for now.
<DaSkreech> Ok :)
<asterus> <DaSkreech> somebody answered
<asterus> <DaSkreech> so...
<DaSkreech> asterus: ok Kool
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech:  i ran what you suggested and i don't think it worked properly.  I'll send you a pastebin
<asterus> <DaSkreech> 100 mbps my hub is detecting (is there and command in kubuntu that returns the speed)
<asterus> ?
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: ok
<lmosher> what's the apt-get command to install a .deb file by on my hard disk?
<DaSkreech> lmosher: dpkg -i
<lmosher> ty
<lanius> test
<asterus> ok
<lanius> thx
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech:  Get it
<sk8kidk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19345 <<Any help?
<bioticpro> Hi, anybody using kde 3.5.3, how do I fix the screensaver and powersave to work?
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: Not if you sent it. I don't see anything you can use this channel for it
<Gun_Smoke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19346
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: Try the kdelibs4c2a package
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: Oh wait kdelibs-data
<sk8kidk> So, no help for me?
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech:  I found this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19347
<Gun_Smoke> from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222754
<Gun_Smoke> What do you think
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: Sure that works as well :)
<Gun_Smoke> muhaha
<sk8kidk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19345 <<Any help?
<DaSkreech> I take it you have a Xserver?
<DaSkreech> what happens if you kate bad_list
<sk8kidk> same thing
<DaSkreech> You have a X server?
<sk8kidk> i dont know what that is, so i guess not...
<DaSkreech> Do you have a gui?
<sk8kidk> KDE
<DaSkreech> Yes are you logged into KDE?
<sk8kidk> Yep
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech is it ok to disable the root account for ?
<DaSkreech> wolfmanz: It's disaabled already
<sk8kidk> before i typed the command I type "sudo -i"
<DaSkreech> Ah.. so just checking why do you need kate?
<OOD> sk8kidk: it's because you're running a root terminal
<sk8kidk> disable IPv6
<OOD> kdesu is asking for root privelages
<sk8kidk> sooo what do I do?
<OOD> you don't need them when you're logged in as root in the terminal
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+D it sounds lke
<OOD> don't log in as root
<OOD> just start a normal terminal session
<sk8kidk> im not logged in as root
<OOD> you are
<OOD> root@linux
<OOD> you started a root terminal
<OOD> session
<sk8kidk> yeah but i typed "sudo -i", does that still count?
<OOD> what was that for?
<sk8kidk> nevermind, well okay im in a normal terminal session
<sk8kidk> now
<OOD> then just run the command normally
<OOD> kdesu kate bad_list
<wolfmanz> DaSkreech thanks for the info i thought i seen a root account somwhere on this thing might have been for the login thing
<OOD> OOD: works now?
<OOD> sk8kidk:works now? *
<sk8kidk> haha, I feel really stupid for not trying that... Anyway, does anyone in here know what to put under bad_list to disable ipv6?
<sk8kidk> it works
<OOD> don't know about adding to bad_list, but this disables ipv6
<OOD> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202838
<h3sp4wn> Has anyone ever setup ipv6 here ? (using ipv6 in ipv4 transporting) and i6tables ? I wouldn't mind my server being accessible by ipv6
<revrogue> mornin
<sk8kidk> actually evening here...
<revrogue> lol
<revrogue> hey maybe someone can give me a hand
<sk8kidk> shoot
<sk8kidk> okay, whatever
<revrogue> right now im using kubunt 64 on my laptop and I am unable to enable to the wireless adapter
<soulrider> unable to enable... funny combination
<revrogue> ?
<revrogue> funny combo?
<soulrider> i just thought it was funny
<revrogue> o
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> unable to enable
<soulrider> sounds funny to me
<soulrider> but im nuts
<revrogue> hehe yeah
<soulrider> so nevermind
<revrogue> so no one with a solution to try?
<soulrider> ah, i miss utorrent from widnows
<soulrider> this mihgt sound retarded
<OOD> soulrider: ktorrent 2.0 is pretty good
<soulrider> but does it have a switch
<soulrider> like a phisical switch
<dr_willis> utorrent can run with wine, but i perfer ktorrent.
<soulrider> i tried ktorrent adn i didnt like it
<dr_willis> or rtorrent in a terminal
<metalhedd> I'm having strange issues configuring my multimedia keyboatrd under kubuntu.  xev shows the correct keysym's (ie XF86AudioLowerVolume etc) but binding them to the global shortcuts for volume controls does nothing... also the mute key works perfectly but it's NOT configured as a global shortcut.  little help?
<soulrider> using azureus ar the moment
<levi_> how do i install vlc?
<revrogue> yeah it does but i cant get it to work
<dr_willis> whats to like or dislike.. ya give it a torrent and it downloads..
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install vlc
<soulrider> options....
<dr_willis> same as ya install anything else
<levi_> not working
<levi_> i just installed kubuntu
<OOD> soulrider: then use wine to run it
<soulrider> uhm, youre right, i could
<levi_> dr_willis: i think i need the repository address
<levi_> can someone give me an update source.lst?
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<levi_> thanks
<levi_> anyone know anything about lilo?
<metalhedd> how do I choose between gdm and kdm?
<soulrider> uhm whats a legacy package ?
<h3sp4wn> levi_: Why do you need lilo ?
<rr72> levi_~ he is the chairman who runs pdpc he foundation behind freenode
<Philip5> SpAwN: guess what... i'm running my e17 debs now :)
<Philip5> on a fresh box
<levi_> aha
<levi_> h3sp4wn: i am dual booting
<levi_> actually
<levi_> h3sp4wn: i installed it because my grub broke
<levi_> h3sp4wn: now i need to know how to load windows from it
<metalhedd> How can my mute button work when its not assigned and none of the other media keys work when I assign them as shortcuts... I need some help.
<h3sp4wn> Philip5: How did you build the e17 debs ?
<sk8kidk> I bet i'm the millionth dumbass n00b to ask this, but...here goes....how do you install firefox on Kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> levi_: why not just reinstall grub ? its better
<metalhedd> sk8kidk: sudo apt-get install firefox
<levi_> it didnt work
<levi_> h3sp4wn: i tried it a bunch
<levi_> h3sp4wn: kept on getting error 17
<levi_> h3sp4wn: even on reinstall
<h3sp4wn> sudo grubinstall /dev/hda
<levi_> h3sp4wn: maybe i can right it now
<h3sp4wn> sudo update-grub
<levi_> h3sp4wn: hda even if its sata?
<sk8kidk> it says to insert the Kubuntu Dapper Drake CD, is this the install CD?
<Philip5> h3sp4wn: i build them as you build debs with dpkg-buildpackage
<rr72> uncomment the cd as a source
<rr72> *comment
<sk8kidk> how..?
<Philip5> SpAwN: are you there?
<h3sp4wn> Philip5: Did you build them with pbuilder ?
<sk8kidk> What do I do?
<soulrider> spawn went to smoke
<levi_> h3sp4wn: do i want to use sda instead?
<soulrider> a bawl or bowl, whatever that is
<h3sp4wn> levi_: If that is your disk yes
<levi_>  ill try it now
<Philip5> h3sp4wn: no
<rr72> not sure what file but one of em in /etc
<rr72> apt-sources  maybe
<levi_> h3sp4wn: it took me to the GNU GRUB
<h3sp4wn> levi_: But it did not install ?
<levi_> not that i know of
<h3sp4wn> run sudo grub-install /dev/sda (sorry I typed it wrong)
<levi_> ok
<levi_> that is better
<levi_> says hd2 is /dev/sda
<levi_> is there any editing i should do?
<h3sp4wn> Now run sudo update-initramfs -k `uname -r`
<h3sp4wn> then finally sudo update-grub (and you should see the installed kernels being added)
<greypaw> i hate adobe/macromedia!
<greypaw> they need to update the linux flashplayer :-|
<Hawkwind> greypaw: Won't happen til after the first of the year
<metalhedd> I can configure my multimedia keybhoard for the life of me... it seems like it should be working, kde lets me assign things like XF86AudioRaiseVolume etc, but it never executes the shortcuts
<scabootssca> for some reason i turned on my computer and the internet dosnt work anymore.. any ideas why this might be?
<DaSkreech> greypaw: Read Penguin.swf
<levi_> h3sp4wn: with sudo update-initramfs -k `uname -r' what should i do?
<levi_> h3sp4wn: i must specify
<SpAwN> phazeman, im back now
<greypaw> :-|
<SpAwN> * Philip5
<Philip5> SpAwN: want some deb files? :)
<SpAwN> sure
<greypaw> my linux experience is not complete yet.
<soulrider> SpAwN: youre back :)
<h3sp4wn> levi_: sudo update-initramfs -k `uname -r` (the last one was supposed to be a backtick also)
<SpAwN> soulrider, i am
<soulrider> how was the bowl? :P
<soulrider> whatever that is :P
<SpAwN> good
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: e17 is brilliant
<sk8kidk> Flash player is installed, but theres no sound....
<levi_> i need to specify a version
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, its still a little buggy for me but yea if it gets done it will be superb
<rr72>  ok im getting a weird thing
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, u=ive used it on mandriva b4
<rr72> my kubuntu is just locking up
<rr72> its like linux to just lock up
<sk8kidk> how do I get sound for flash player?
<levi_> h3sp4wn: it is telling me I need to specify a version
<SpAwN> i hate how azurues's error window thinggy doesnt close.......
<rr72> sk8kidk~ does ur sound work for other applications?
<h3sp4wn> levi_: just run uname -r
<Hawkwind> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> sk8kidk: ^^^^
<Hawkwind> sk8kidk: All the info is there
<soulrider> SpAwN: do you see an icon for azureus?
<h3sp4wn> levi_: then sudo update-initramfs outputofuname-r
<soulrider> i dont
<levi_> ok
<soulrider> it blends in my tray :-/
<h3sp4wn> levi_: then sudo update-initramfs -k outputofuname-r
<Philip5> SpAwN: so interested?
<SpAwN> soulrider, no i start azureus by running /full/path/to/azureus....i dled it fromt their site
<SpAwN> Philip5, yes. defiantly
<sk8kidk> Crud, now my sound isnt working at all
<levi_> h3sp4wn: not working
<Philip5> SpAwN: the binaries are just about 12 mb so e17 is lightweight :)
<levi_> h3sp4wn: still telling me to specify
<SpAwN> Philip5, k what modules and stuff does it have?
<h3sp4wn> levi_: just try sudo update-initramfs -k (no arguments)
<levi_> same thing
<levi_> is there not kontrol anymore?
<h3sp4wn> kcontrol
<wolfmanz> levi_ just type kcontrol into a console
<DaSkreech> rr72_: Naked chef?
<h3sp4wn> levi_: run sudo update-grub
<levi_> ahhh
<levi_> kcontrol
<levi_> ok
<rr72> DaSkreech~ what?
<DaSkreech> Your enter mesg
<levi_> ok
<rr72> i have no enter msgs
<levi_> how would i add my windows partition?
<Philip5> SpAwN: did that work?
<SpAwN> Philip5, nothing happened///////
<levi_> its on there
<levi_> i got it
<Philip5> SpAwN: i tried to send you a notice but maybe i can't as i'm not registered
<SpAwN> Philip5, thats it
<DaSkreech> rr72_: Fine :)
<SpAwN> Philip5, lets join #randomchannel
<h3sp4wn> Philip5: Did you build engage ?
<levi_> my audigy 2 is getting recognized
<soulrider> im gonna go try ET out
<Philip5> h3sp4wn: yes
<soulrider> ttyl guys!
<levi_> by the sound system
<h3sp4wn> Philip5: For dapper ? someone in #ubuntu+1 is asking for it
<Philip5> h3sp4wn: for dapper
<rr72> soulrider~ i think its ur fault
<rr72> im trying to dl ET still
<rr72> it was locked up when i got home
<SpAwN> rr72, do u do torrents?
<rr72> so now im watching it carefully after a few restarts
<rr72> SpAwN~ not on that computer on this computer
<rr72> Azura or what ever its called
<levi_> can anyone help with enabling my sound
<levi_> ?
<SpAwN> rr72, well id host its own torrent tracker
<SpAwN> fast dls
<rr72> too much bandwith
<rr72> im getting 500 kb/s now which is good
<bioticpro> Philip5: I was the one asking re E17, where can I find the debs for it that you buildt?
<Kr4t05> rr72: there is never such a thing as too much bandwidth. :)
<rr72> Kr4t05~ im saying it will hog too much bandwith
<rr72> i use neough as it is
<soulrider> err
<Philip5> h3sp4wn: so far i have build these files of the E17 cvs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19351
<soulrider> i tried to join a server and et crashed lol
<SpAwN> soulrider, could just be 1st time it crashes
<SpAwN> soulrider, did it spit out errors in the cli?
<SpAwN> if not start the game by typing et in cli
<Philip5> bioticpro: they are not public yet... the build is in testing but then the cvs build will be avalible at the SoS site
<rr72> cli?
<SpAwN> and if it crashes it should output a error
<soulrider> ok
<SpAwN> command line interface i think rr72
<soulrider> how do i know what command i have to type to open a certain app
<SpAwN> cli = command line ....i know that
<rr72> e<tab>
<rr72> ;)
<SpAwN> soulrider, umm u could look in usr/bin
<SpAwN> or what rr72 said works good
<rr72> love tab complete
<cpk2> soulrider: just use tab complete
<rr72> SpAwN~ lol
<cpk2> whenever i am not sure about a name i just spam tab
<SpAwN> i use the auto compleation all the time...saves me tyign
<SpAwN> *typing
<rr72> aoto?
<SpAwN> aoto?
<rr72> auto*?
<bioticpro> Philip5: my goal is having a docker in ubuntu like the OSX dock, so I was looking at either kxdocker 1.1.4a or Engage, what route do you recommend
<bioticpro> ?
<rr72> for nicks or prompt?
<soulrider> sorry, wa on the phone
<soulrider> what i mean was
<Phantom784> i just burned kubuntu and booted it on my 800mhz 128mb ram machine with the first option (run/install, if I recall correctly).  the system booted very slowly and behaved very slowly in kde, until I had to turn it off.  is my computer too old for kubuntu, or am I doing something wrong?  i'm currently running fedora core 4, and it can boot knoppix, so i know it can handle linux
<soulrider> how do you know what command will open an app
<soulrider> like
<Philip5> bioticpro: i think it's a matter of taste... to be frank i'm more into kde but this e17 build stuff is more for fun and learning... and bringing someting back to the communite
<soulrider> if i type opera in console it will open opera
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Right
<cpk2> soulrider: sbin
<rr72> opera lives in ur computer?
<soulrider> but how di i know its oper ai gotta type and not somethign like operabrowser
<soulrider> lol yea
<soulrider> its a good example :P
<rr72> u just know after a while
<bioticpro> Philip5: if I want kxdocker, I will have to build it from source to get 1.1.4a
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Tab :)
<rr72> tab complete
<rr72> wow i was the first one to tell u that
<soulrider> even fi im not int he directory ?
<rr72> yes
<rr72> as long as its in bin
<soulrider> ah
<SpAwN> soulrider, goto a command line
<SpAwN> soulrider, and hit tab like 5 times in a row
<rr72> ur path i should say
<SpAwN> it will ask to list...hit yes
<apeman2020> I am looking for a good mail server... any ideas?
<SpAwN> it will last EVERYTHING
<soulrider> sweet
<soulrider> k, brb
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: It only takes hitting tab 2 times :P
<Philip5> bioticpro: build it as debs then... it's easier to handle
<soulrider> Sys_Error: Sys_LoadDll(ui) failed, no corresponding .so file found in fs_homepath or fs_basepath
<Hawkwind> apeman2020: sendmail, postfix, qmail
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, hehe well i wanted to make sure that it defiantly did
<Philip5> Hawkwind: SpAwN is getting my debs no to try on his system :)
<viper550> I just love that new Window Border you have on Kubuntu (and it's nice that the offical Crystal now has the Kubuntu buttons too!)
<Hawkwind> SpAwN: Beware of flying sparks :P
<SpAwN> Philip5, they just finished dling
<bioticpro> Philip5: I found a deb here http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?pid=9096#p9096
<SpAwN> Hawkwind, lets hope not :P
<soulrider> spawn, i get this:
<soulrider> Sys_Error: Sys_LoadDll(ui) failed, no corresponding .so file found in fs_homepath or fs_basepath
<rr72> soulrider~ what was that pack u installed to get it working?
<SpAwN> soulrider, hmm
<Philip5> SpAwN: i forgott to include my public key in that pack but i guess it wouldn't matter in this case :)
<SpAwN> soulrider, id say redl from idsoft directly and make sure the dl is compleate
<soulrider> it was
<soulrider> libgtk1.2 i think
<soulrider> when you isnatll et it checks the installer for errors
<rr72> libgtk1.2 is already the newest version.
<Hawkwind> rr72: libgtk1.2-dev
<rr72> glibc-2.1 was the one right?
<Hawkwind> You always need the -dev files when compiling things
<soulrider> im gonna check if the patch was installed correctly
<soulrider> 1.2
<soulrider> not 2.1
<rr72> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<h3sp4wn> apeman2020: I would use exim
<soulrider> brb, need food
<ubuntu> hello
<apeman2020> hello enzo
<enzo> I have just converted from winxp to Kubuntu via a friend's recommendation
<enzo> I'm happy with his results
<enzo> hellp apeman2020
<enzo> *hello
<bioticpro> Anyone else running 3.5.3 having issues with screen saver and powersave?
<enzo> I am thinking about installing kubuntu on my laptop, but I don't know if I'd be able to do it
<enzo> what are the min requirements?
<timmi1> hi I'm sorry if this is the wrong place,but kubuntu seems to crash a lot when I'm now even using it ,i was wondering if there is some thing or an update i can do to fix this .I'm using edubuntu rite now and its great i have a AMD 64 3200 512 MB ram and a ATI readeon 9550 356 MB v-ram. thanks for you time!
<rr72> soulrider~ i need to ask u somin
<rr72> TALK TO ME
<DaSkreech> timmi1: Some more information might help
<rr72> ;0
<rr72> :)
<soulrider> sure
<rr72> i thought u were eating
<soulrider> sorry was watching the BBC :P
<soulrider> and i am
<rr72> did u get this error: The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1?
<soulrider> nope
<timmi1> daskreech what would you like to know,please let me know
<enzo> is there a way of finding out the minimum requirements for installing Kubuntu on a laptop?
<rr72> what error again?
<timmi1> enzo use google i find it can help
<DaSkreech> timmi1: Well more about the crashes. What happens when do they happen>
<soulrider> i cant remember, sorry
<rr72> i will find out
<rr72> ill just scroll u pfor ur pastbin link ;)
<soulrider> lol, good idea
<mottz> should a raid 1 swap partition be a super block?
<timmi1> i cant use the mouse the only thing i can do is press the restart button,i got the CD from the web site,even the CD burnt seems useless
<timmi1> what could the the culprite
<timmi1> be*
<DaSkreech> Ah The infamous keyboard bug :()
<DaSkreech> timmi1: Live CD?
<timmi1> Am i in the wrong place?
<timmi1> yeh live cd version 66.06 lts
<timmi1> sorry version 6.06 LTS for 64 bit pc
<DaSkreech> Not sure if it works in that version but you can just log out and log back in
<DaSkreech> No need to restart
<timmi1> but it wont respond every thing freezes
<soulrider> brb
<jerre> i have installed firefox in kubuntu. i could browse the net using konqueror but not thru firefox
<rr72> ill just use history in my browser
<soulrider> use Opera =D
<timmi1> so ill try and up date it hopefully ,it wont freeze wile updating thanks for your help
<rr72> soulrider~ i use her in windows
<timmi1> i love opera its a dream to use
<soulrider> opera is the best thing ever
<timmi1> yep
<timmi1> thanks for your help guys bye.
<soulrider> i gotta learn to use the cline a lot more
<rr72> cline?
<soulrider> commadn line
<rr72> oh
<rr72> wtf my FF browser isnt even starting up
<puttz> hello
<puttz> some one from swe??
<puttz> hoho .. some one from swe here ?
<DaSkreech> !sw
<ubotu> I know nothing about sw - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Drat
<DaSkreech> What's Sweden?
<puttz> haha ..
<soulrider> lol
<puttz> can some one help me ?
<puttz> i a noob on linux
<soulrider> aMD buys ATI
<puttz> some one from swe ???
<Dasnipa> soulrider, old news
<puttz> some one from swe?
<puttz> lol SpAwN :P
<soulrider> ok :P
<SpAwN> puttz, ?
<puttz> yea
<puttz> SpAwN swe ?
<SpAwN> puttz, nope USA
<puttz> ok
<puttz> can you help me ?
<SpAwN> i can try
<puttz> ok
<SpAwN> state your problem
<puttz> this is my first time i use linux so i need some one who can tell me how i can use my harddisk and more
<SpAwN> puttz, what are u trying to do?
<puttz> find my harddisk so i can istall programs on it .. i have 2 harddisk
<puttz> or one but i have a portion
<SpAwN> puttz, and where is linux installed to?
<puttz> hmm .. one the first ..
<puttz> =/
<Lipe_pe_ipls> Hi, i need some help with the Ubuntu 6.06. I've a eth0 and a eth1, but my eth1 isn't working... With the comma. "ifup eth1" it says that " Failed to bring up eth1". What can i make to resolve that ? Please ...
<SpAwN> puttz, mount might help you
<puttz> i have one portion whit 5gb and one whit 75bg and linux is one 5gb
<SpAwN> puntsok, or fdisk -l
<puttz> ok
<SpAwN> puttz, linux should be able to see the other hdd with no problems
<SpAwN> puttz, somtimes they will be in /mnt/ or /mdeia
<Lipe_pe_ipls> Hi, i need some help with the Ubuntu 6.06. I've a eth0 and a eth1, but my eth1 isn't working... With the comma. "ifup eth1" it says that " Failed to bring up eth1". What can i make to resolve that ? Please ...
<puttz> thanks ill try
<easynintendo> can someone help me with nvidia drivers and restricted formats/dvd install? and also is KDE 3.5.3 in the repositories?
<SpAwN> puttz, no problme
<rsosborn> Hi all!
<rsosborn> Need just a little help if possible
<rsosborn> How to I add muliple users to proftp
<rsosborn> just use comma , or semicolin ; ?
<rsosborn> Does anyone know proftp here?
<rr72> soulrider~ so what pack di du install? was it from apt-get?
<soulrider> libgtk1.2
<soulrider> im gonna re downlaod ET
<puttz> i'm a noob at linux
<soulrider> how can i uninstall et?
<puttz> =/
<soulrider> welcome to my world
<soulrider> i installed it yesterday lol
<rsosborn> lol
<rsosborn> hahaha
<puttz> hehe
<soulrider> but i REALLY like it
<rsosborn> I'm noob too but starting to come along
<puttz> i install it today
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> i mean, seriously, i allways used windows, but afteer you start to learnt he basics in linux
<soulrider> you lvoe it
<rsosborn> ya, it works and its all free
<puttz> ok =/ not me i dont understand annything
<soulrider> rr72: how can i uninstall ET?
<rsosborn> puttz what are you trying to set up in linux?
<soulrider> yesterday i didnt either
<rsosborn> or just using for heck of it
<soulrider> but you can slowly learn
<puttz> i dont know how i can find my hardisk
<rr72> soulrider~ why u going to redl it?
<soulrider> puttz: this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community can help you a lot
<soulrider> i get some strange error when i join a server
<rsosborn> are you using gnome or kde
<soulrider> sais it cant find i dont knwo what file
<puttz> tanks
<rr72> i don't know how to uninstall
<rr72> i know how to install
<rsosborn> if kde there should a computer icon at the bottom left that says "system menu"
<rsosborn> then storage media would be the root
<diogo_> hi all
<diogo_> anyone knows how to refresh the kde panel?
<abattoir> diogo_: 'killall kicker && kicker'
<abattoir> diogo_: or 'dcop kicker kicker restart'
<Hawkwind> Or....
<Hawkwind> :P
<bobbyyu> My Kubuntu is acting up again
<bobbyyu> It takes a long time to read from a floppy disk
<diogo_> Hawkwind, do you know how?
<bobbyyu> Sometimes it goes forever
<Hawkwind> diogo_: abattoir just told you how
<abattoir> diogo_: press Alt+F2, and enter those commands....
<rsosborn> Does anyone know pfoftp?
<rsosborn> I got just a simple question
<h3sp4wn> what is the question ?
<abattoir> diogo_: altrenatively you can open up a terminal/konsole and enter those commands
<Hawkwind> rsosborn: Just ask
<rsosborn> I'm trying to add multiple ftp users
<diogo_> i'm sorry abattoir, that seemed like a prank, thanks
<rsosborn> how to I add a second user
<rsosborn> with a comma?
<soulrider> damn, i opened ET
<soulrider> and my screen went completelly black
<soulrider> and it kinda lcoked up
<soulrider> i didnt know how to get back to my desktop so i just pressed ctrl alt backspace: P
<rr72> u reset X seerver taht way
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> but i didnt know another way of comming back here
<pk0nink> gaa, i'm even playing a dvd+r i made with dvdshrink, but i cant get the DDO game disk to get recognized
<rr72> alt-shift-F7
<rsosborn> hawkwind: Anyhelp?
<diogo_> still i can't get to work what I wanted: i installed some apps that should appear on the K menu, but they don't, do i really need to restart x?
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> do this
<soulrider> right clicka nd then hit edit menu
<soulrider> now a new window will appear
<soulrider> click on the save icon
<soulrider> and close it
<Hawkwind> diogo_: I've never really used proftpd.  Might check their website or google for adding users to proftpd
<soulrider> you kmenu will be updated
<soulrider> Hawkwind: how can i uninstall somehting ?
<rsosborn> ya tried
<rsosborn> thanks though
<rr72> soulrider~ i get a segmentation fault and only that when i install ET
<soulrider> yes, ia dh that
<soulrider> i opened adept and installed libgtk1.2
<soulrider> that corrected it
<rr72> i don't get that error tho
<soulrider> whatd oy ou get
<rr72> same but w/o line 5 on ur pastebin
<soulrider> link ?
<rr72> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19342
<Hawkwind> soulrider: sudo apt-get remove
<soulrider> but i didn tinstall it through adept
<Hawkwind> How did you install it ?
<diogo_> Hawkwind, i think you got it wrong, i'm not even sure what proftpd is
<soulrider> rr72 http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/q3a/index.html#glibc
<Hawkwind> diogo_: You asked about proftpd did you not ?
<soulrider> i downlaoded the .run file
<soulrider> and did a sudo ./ name fo the file
<diogo_> no
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Then delete the files/folders it created
<Kr4t05> soulrider: sudo sh file
<diogo_> it's just i've installed some apps, and i wanted to refresh K menu in order for the app lauchers to appear
<rr72> soulrider~ i know how to install and compile stuff, do u know how to build a kernel?
<soulrider> no idea lol
<rr72> building kernels is not fun
<soulrider> i just insatlled yesterday :P
<rr72> don't try it
<rr72> ur doing very well
<soulrider> ^_^
<soulrider> thanks Hawkwind
<diogo_> never did it either, always smelled like confusing trouble to me
<soulrider> i tried to delete but i geta ccess denied
<soulrider> do i have to chmod it ?
<diogo_> well no answer, I guess restart is the thing to do :p
<diogo_> i'll cya later
<rr72> now i have to dl to this computer and ftp via ssh and then hope it all works
<rr72> u need to sudo?
<rr72> sudo rm <file>
<rr72> or sudo rm -fr <dir>
<rr72> be carefull with the latter
<soulrider> i removed the installation file :-/
<rr72> u need to remove where ever u installed it to
<wolfmanz> is there a grphical front end for gnupg that comes with kubuntu if so whats it called?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: kpgp i think
<soulrider> i chose default, im guessing everything went to my home folder
<abattoir> wolfmanz: wait, i'll give you the right name
<soulrider> but im not sure aobut /bin/
<rr72> coulda gone to /usr/local/games
<soulrider> i see the folder in home
<abattoir> wolfmanz: kgpg it is
<soulrider> and its there too :-/
<rr72> lol a double install
<soulrider> it wont let me delete the folde rin home
<soulrider> weird, i ddint change the patch
<soulrider> and only installed once
<wolfmanz> abattoir thats installed under a standard install of kubuntu?
<bl3ssing> how can I install my firefox files directly from my home directory where the files resides in
<bl3ssing> ?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: i'm not sure, its a part of kdeutils...
<abattoir> wolfmanz: many packages in kdeutils are not installed...
<wolfmanz> abattoir ya i'm starting to see that
<soulrider> how can i know where allt he files went
<soulrider> or do i have to downlado the install package again ?
<soulrider> frigging azureus error widnow
<soulrider> it wont go away!
<soulrider> isnt there a way to close it ?
<bl3ssing> how can I install my firefox files directly from my home directory where the files resides in?
<h3sp4wn> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In repository universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 3516 kB, installed size 13724 kB
<h3sp4wn> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<soulrider> h3sp4wn: you were havign trouble with azureus and the popup right?
<soulrider> or was it someone else ?
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: definately not me I use rtorrent on the occasion I need to use torrents
<soulrider> theres a horrible popup that wont go away
<soulrider> and ii dont know how to close it
<soulrider> or close azureus
<soulrider> its blocking my tray :-/
<soulrider> usign ksysguard ?
<DaSkreech> Uninstall IE
<rr72> soulrider~ same error after i install that .run file from the ftp server
<soulrider> at what speed did you downlaod it? O.O
<bl3ssing> how can I install my firefox files directly from my home directory where the files resides in
<bl3ssing> ?
<bl3ssing> nobody's answering me ... :(
<soulrider> bl3ssing: cant you isnatll from adept ?
<soulrider> ewhat type of file is it ?
<bl3ssing> nope
<soulrider> or is it separate files
<bl3ssing> adept has an older version.
<bl3ssing> I want to install it from the konsole command, soulrider
<soulrider> did you update adept?
<bl3ssing> yes soulrider
<soulrider> how amny files is it ?
<soulrider> only one or many ?
<unix_infidel> can you get wpa_supplicant to automagically associate to predefined non-encrypted networks>
<soulrider> ahng on, ig otta do somehtign about azureus
<soulrider> BRB
<bl3ssing> in firefox directory there's more. I've just unarchived the firefox.tar.gz file ...
<iNick> do y'all mind if I ask a xubuntu question here?
<bl3ssing> azureus is really bad soulrider  ...
<soulrider> cant you just run it then ?
<soulrider> without installing ?
<soulrider> i know....
<rr72> soulrider~ im just going to forget about ET
<bl3ssing> it is helpfull in many things, but ... occupying to many resources.
<soulrider> but isnt ktorrent worse? :-/
<rr72> going to remove everything
<bl3ssing> I can install it. But how? :D
<soulrider> i know that if its a deb file
<gekko`> rr72: why are you removing ET? :(
<soulrider> you can right clicka nd hit on install =D
<gekko`> it's a nice game
<soulrider> but if its many files, maybe you dont need to install
<rr72> gekko`~ cuase it didnt install
<soulrider> he cant get past the isnatll screen :P
<gekko`> rr72: what was the problem?
<soulrider> gekko`:  mine wont let me join servers
<soulrider> it chrashes
<rr72> i got it installed on SuSE but kubuntu doesnt like it
<soulrider> crashes*
* iNick  is trying to get a FreeNX working in xubuntu..  anyone got it working in (x)ubuntu yet?
<rr72> and SuSE only sort of likes it
<soulrider> ill BRB
<gekko`> soulrider: did you install the patch v2.60?
<rr72> im just removing quake engine
<bl3ssing> how can I install my firefox files directly from my home directory where the files resides in? CAN ANYBODY HELP ME PLEASE? I have this problems since days ago, and ... still HERE! Can't believe it. I don't know how to install a file from command konsole. :(((((( Uaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... Mammmyyyyyy :D
<soulrider> sorry, what did you ask me before i went ?
<gekko`> did you install the patch v2.60?
<easynintendo> is kde 3.5.3 in the kubuntu repositories?
<soulrider> ah
* iNick is trying to get a FreeNX working in xubuntu..  anyone got it working in (x)ubuntu yet?
<soulrider> i installed 56 i think :-/
<gekko`> soulrider: that's ok but you need the patch too
<unix_infidel> anyone for my wireless association scripts question?
<soulrider> yes i think i got the latest patch
<gekko`> bl3ssing: why no apt-get install firefox?
<rr72> gekko`~ i can't frigkkin install it
<gekko`> soulrider: did you apply it?
<soulrider> uhm yes, i installed it
<gekko`> rr72: what's the error message?
<rr72> same as soulrider's
<soulrider> and its showing the updated version in game
<rr72> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19342
<soulrider> but when i try to join as erver
<soulrider> game crashes adn sais i dont have i dont knwo what file
<rr72> but w/o line 5
<soulrider> ktorrent is gone :-/
<iNick> offers for FreeNX help will be accepted here!
<easynintendo> !kde 3.5.3
<ubotu> I know nothing about kde 3.5.3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<easynintendo> well crap
<easynintendo> is KDE 3.5.3 in the repositories!?
<gekko`> soulrider: can you give the exact error message?
<gekko`> rr72: w/o line 5 but everything same in that error message?
<bl3ssing> gekko`, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19360
<rr72> xept for user name
<rr72> and host
<rr72> and line 005
<easynintendo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> easynintendo: KDE 3.5.4 is out now and yes 3.5.3 is in the repos
<gekko`> bl3ssing: don't forget sudo
<easynintendo> ok is 3.5.4 in the repos?
<easynintendo> its not in the list in adept nor is 3.5.3
<easynintendo> :(
<Hawkwind> easynintendo: I don't think so.  Just in testing repos
<easynintendo> 3.5.3 isnt in the repos in adept
<Hawkwind> easynintendo: 3.5.3 is in multiverse or main I'm sure
<easynintendo> is there something i have to do to add it?
<gekko`> rr72: but you have libgtk, right?
<rr72> yeah that error doesnt come up
<Hawkwind> easynintendo: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ dapper main  <~~Add that to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<soulrider> i need osme hlp with ktorrent
<soulrider> i satarted dling with azureus
<easynintendo> hawk, how bout for 3.5.3?
<soulrider> and now with ktorrent
<easynintendo> and how do i add it?
<soulrider> but it wont resume
<easynintendo> im very new to linux
<easynintendo> is 3.5.4 stable?
<abattoir> hmmm, easynintendo is back.....
<Hawkwind> easynintendo: I just told you, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and add that line
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Yeah.  Time to click ignore
<easynintendo> i dont know how to edit a file
<rr72> nintendo was easy
<rr72> i beat every lvl
<rr72> for every game
<Hawkwind> easynintendo: Then learn.  sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> rr72: Right, offtopic
<Dasnipa> liar
<bl3ssing> done it! but it didn't install my new files (firefox 2.5) but firefox 1.0.8. why?
<Hawkwind> 2.5, no such thing :P
<Ash-Fox> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<easynintendo> ok i added the surce hawk
<easynintendo> and now how do i upgrade?
<gekko`> bl3ssing: are you using breezy?
<Hawkwind> easynintendo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bl3ssing> nope
<Hawkwind> easynintendo: Surely you know how to use apt-get by now as many times as you've been in here
<bl3ssing> I've just unpackaged my firefox.tar.gz ...
<Hawkwind> bl3ssing: Why ?
<Hawkwind> bl3ssing: It's in main, just apt-get it
<wckdkl0wn> bl3ssing: just do sudo apt-get install firefox
<Ash-Fox> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bl3ssing> Hawkwind, how?
<Hawkwind> bl3ssing: You were just told by wckdkl0wn, sudo apt-get install firefox or even sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<wckdkl0wn> bl3ssing: in terminal
<bl3ssing> wckdkl0wn (where's this nickname come from anyway? :D), already done it. But it is isntalling something else ... it is taking the operatiing system files, not MINE!
<bl3ssing> terminal means konsole? wckdkl0wn ?
<soulrider> ktorrent wont even connect tot he tracker :-/
<Hawkwind> bl3ssing: apt-get will not install .tar.gz files
<soulrider> yes bl3ssing
<h3sp4wn> !lamp
<bl3ssing> gekko`, NOPE! How can I use a breeze than?
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<wckdkl0wn> bl3ssing: yea konsole
<Hawkwind> bl3ssing: apt-get is the Ubuntu package manager.  It installs things from online repositories
<bl3ssing> aha
<bl3ssing> and how can I get online repositories Hawkwind ?
<Hawkwind> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rr72> or virtual terminal such as tty1 or what ever one
<Hawkwind> bl3ssing: ^^^^ read that about easysource
<Hawkwind> rr72: tty1 is taken by default
<bl3ssing> where Hawkwind ?
<Hawkwind> bl3ssing: Where what ?
<Hawkwind> bl3ssing: Read what ubotu just said about easysource
<bl3ssing> where to read about easysource?
<wckdkl0wn> bl3ssing: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Hawkwind>  {-Hawkwind-}   !easysource
<Hawkwind> <-(  ubotu  )->   source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Hawkwind> bl3ssing: Read your screen d00d
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<bl3ssing> LOL
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Is it a full moon tonight or what
<Hawkwind> Heh
<demodza> Say hi for every body
<bl3ssing> cool guys. I'm ready my screen (but ... nothing saying (maybe's hybernating))! :D
<abattoir> Hawkwind: :P
<wckdkl0wn> Hawkwind: lost cause?
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: Seems so
<demodza> 
<wckdkl0wn> bet he understands ^^^ though
<bimberi> !conduct
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<abattoir> demodza: no thai here, please
<demodza> Please help me....
<Hawkwind> demodza: With ?
<demodza> How to set FTPServer on KUBUNTU
<easynintendo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wckdkl0wn> what is linux's equivilant to outlook express?
<bl3ssing> guys ... I've ready that website ... Nothing in my HEAD! :D
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: There are many
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: hmmm, you can try thunderbird... kontact is more like outlook
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: thunderbird, kmail, sylpheed, sylpheed claws
<wckdkl0wn> which would you all recommend as first one of choice?
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: Gmail :P
<abattoir> hehe
<wckdkl0wn> already have a gmail account lol
<wckdkl0wn> but i want to be able to download my comcast mail to my desktop
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: Then stick with it.  It's the best thing since roasted duck
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: kmail already comes installed
<abattoir> wckdkl0wn: so it could be your first try....
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: Try several that we mentoined and see what *you* like best
<easynintendo> does the !mp3 links from the bot apply to amarok also? the page says totem and rythmbox
<easynintendo> i need restricted format support in amarok
<easynintendo> :(
<wckdkl0wn> just download xmms and call it a day
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<soulrider> how can i minimize somethign to tray ?
<bl3ssing> how can I find new repository net addresses where I could download the newest up to date files?
<wckdkl0wn> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<supernix> Help does anyone know how I can get programs from the repository or make a copy of the repository?
<abattoir> soulrider: could you explain what you need?
<soulrider> iahve ktorrent
<bl3ssing> supernix ... which OS Linux do you use?
<soulrider> adn i wanna minimize it next tot he clock
<supernix> Kubuntu
<wckdkl0wn> just hit the x
<wckdkl0wn> it will put it in the tray
<soulrider> like when you hit    X     on konversation
<abattoir> supernix: look at the link above your question
<soulrider> no, it will close
<wckdkl0wn> i run ktorrent all the time
<soulrider> mine closes :-/
<wckdkl0wn> check the settings then
<bl3ssing> supernix:  follow this:      KMenu -> System -> Adept.
<wckdkl0wn> there might be an option for tray on close
<supernix> I see a link to source 0 matic but wouldnt that only update your source list ?
<soulrider> done
<abattoir> supernix: no, you get a new one
<soulrider> there was a show system tray icon
<soulrider> thanks!
<wckdkl0wn> np
<bl3ssing> supernix. to the quick filter, type any program you want and ... press un commit changes button ...
<supernix> ty
<supernix> I know how to download them once connected but there are several PCs that I want to update and add programs for but they have no net access at this time
<wckdkl0wn> is there a linux version of bitcomet?
<supernix> even worse one has a dialup
<supernix> that I have yet to get working which doubles my trouble
<soulrider> no, theres not
<soulrider> i wish there was
<supernix> wckdkl0wn: look for Ktorrent in the internet section of your menu
<wckdkl0wn> i use ktorrent
<rsosborn> question, I have apache2 server with webmin I have one successful sever running and want to create a second virtual server to host to sites
<bl3ssing> yahve torrent ... wckdkl0wn
<bl3ssing> :)
<wckdkl0wn> i was asking about bitcomet and if there was a version for linux since that is what i used in windows
<supernix> LOL I see bitcomet not torent my bad
<soulrider> nope, adn there sno utorrent version either :(
<rsosborn> I created the second server and can't figure out how to direct my domain through no-ip.com to the virtual server
<rsosborn> instead it resolves to my orginal server
<rsosborn> any ideas?
<bl3ssing> how can I open my source list?
<lipe_ipls> someone can please, tell me how can i change my sound card in the configuration ????????
<wckdkl0wn> bl3ssing: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list in konsole
<bl3ssing> lipe_ipls, KMEnu -M System Seetings -> Sound and Multimedia -> Hardware tab ...
<wckdkl0wn> i wonder if i was to run bitcomet with wine if it would lose any usefulness
<bl3ssing> wckdkl0wn, I'm a root and I typed: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list which brought me this error: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<bl3ssing> kate: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<wckdkl0wn> go in to adept manager
<wckdkl0wn> and edit with that
<wckdkl0wn> its in one of the menus
<wckdkl0wn> give me a min to finish updating with adept and i will find out which one exactly
<bl3ssing> wckdkl0wn, I give you 1 min + 1 sec. :D :)))
<bl3ssing> no problem. I'll be waiting ... with a cup of cold icetea.
<wckdkl0wn> probably gonna take longer then that since i am updating 163 files lol
<lipe_ipls> thank u bl3ssing
<jewels9321> i use kubuntu but want some different games..... is it okay to go to sites like http://www.blackholesun.com to download games? or will that mess up everything?
<TehKewl1> how do I get an apache server online?
<jewels9321> how about http://freshmeat.net??
<user_> i got a question
<ftwiiner> windows can open anymore
<ftwiiner> help me
<ftwiiner> how do i update the os_
<bioticpro> Hey all, administrator mode in "System Settings" often doesn't come up, like now, can someone help me fix this?
<draik> ftwiiner, windows can or canNOT open?
<bioticpro> Also can't start Adept...
<bioticpro> Adept just started, took a couple tries to launch it
<ftwiiner> cannot
<draik> what was the last thing you did that killed it?
<ftwiiner> uninstal kubuntu
<draik> oh, ok
<draik> easy fix
<draik> let me get this right
<ftwiiner> then i installed again
<draik> you uninstalled kubuntu and want to boot into windoze but can't, right?
<ftwiiner> it says its missing sumthing
<ftwiiner> yep thats it
<draik> do you have your windoze cd?
<draik> or a bootable win 98 floppy?
<ftwiiner> :( noo
<draik> its ok
<draik> you can download it
<draik> do you have a floppy you can use?
<ftwiiner> yup
<draik> k
<draik> good
<draik> give me a sec and I will find you the link to the download
<ftwiiner> wut about my windows files do i have to reformat_
<kana> ftwiiner: nope you need to recover the MBR
<wckdkl0wn> bl3ssing: its under the view menu
<draik> here you go
<draik> http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm
<ftwiiner> quick question about kubuntu? is there a app to update everything?
<draik> once you get into it, at the command prompt, type 'fdisk /mbr' and that will do it for you
<draik> 'apt-get install update' for kubuntu updates
<kana> ftwiiner: yap adept or update-notifier
<wckdkl0wn> how do i install this file?  Azureus_2.4.0.2_linux.tar.bz2
<rddawg> anyone able to get vmplayer working on dapper?
<kana> draik: do he need to install update package? you seem more knowledgable in that
<rddawg> I get an X windows error
<ftwiiner> where do i find those..i'm kinda new
<draik> kana, update what package?
<kana> you said apt-get install update
<flaccid___> wckdkl0wn: extract it and follow the readme file in it
<draik> that's to update the packages
<kana> i assumed update is a package
<draik> only those that have an update available, of course
<wckdkl0wn> how do i extract it?
<kana> draik: isn't it apt-get upgrade
<ftwiiner> draik wut do i have to download at that page?
<flaccid> wckdkl0wn: try double clicking it if you are in x
<soulrider> im goign to ebd guys
<soulrider> see ya tomorrow!!
<scabootssca_> ok for no reason my internet stopped working i have adsl it worked last night but today it dosnt
<draik> kana, you're right sorry
<draik> ftwiiner, you want the 98 OEM mirror 1
<kana> draik: i though i was missing something :) I make tons of mistakes myself :)
<draik> thanks kana for catching that one
<kana> :)
<ftwiiner> i use xp sp 2
<draik> that's fine ftwiiner
<draik> you just need a dos prompt
<draik> and the fdisk tool
<draik> and that will have it for you
<kana> ftwiiner: do you want to give kubuntu another go :)
<kana> now that you know that you can have window the way it was
<draik> I think you should ftwiiner.
<ftwiiner> another go?
<draik> I am on my 2nd install of Kubuntu
<kana> another try
<ftwiiner> unistall
<draik> I did the same mistake you did (I had to fdisk /mbr)
<draik> reinstall kubuntu
<draik> question ftwiiner: Why are you uninstalling Kubuntu?
<ftwiiner> i am not
<draik> not what?
<kana> ftwiiner: so can you paste the error you have when you login to window
<flaccid> is there a good tutorial/howto on setting up samba and cups with kubuntu (pref server install)?
<kana> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kana> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ftwiiner> i have to restart..
<ftwiiner> bbl
<flaccid> thanks y0
<kana> ftwiiner: wait
<ftwiiner> yes
<kana> did you install window after or before you installed window
<ftwiiner> first windows then kubuntu
<kana> sorry did you install kubuntu after or before window
<kana> yah that is what i ment
<kana> ftwiiner: can you login to kubuntu
<ftwiiner> i am in kubuntu
<ftwiiner> it has no problems
<kana> ftwiiner: but you can not login to window right
<ftwiiner> yup
<kana> does window show up on your startup menu when you boot the cd
<ftwiiner> not anymore it did for about 2 days
<kana> ftwiiner: no problem
<draik> kana, I think that I fresh install might be a good fix
<kana> ftwiiner: in a terminal type cat /etc/boot/grub/menu.list
<ftwiiner> i downloaded an ,exe
<draik> ftwiiner, that exe will install the dos information on a floppy for you
<ftwiiner> draik wut do i do wit it
<kana> draik: i think it is just the menu.list might be modified
<ftwiiner> can kubuntu format the floppy?
<kana> yap
<kana> ftwiiner: can you tell me what is in the /boot/grub/menu.lst files
<draik> ftwiiner, can you pastebin a screen image of your menu.lst file
<kana> file
<ftwiiner> u are speakin chinese to me
<Chetwin> Hello all!
<draik> in kubuntu, press ALT+F2
<Chetwin> can anyone tell me if there is a way to get banshee to keep track of new music in a folder?
<kana> ftwiiner: use your file browser and go to /boot/grub/ folder
<ftwiiner> where is the "/boot/grub/menu.lst files" ?
<draik> this opens up a command line
<draik> type this...
<draik> kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<draik> this will open the file in Kate
<ftwiiner> a little brush started jumping, lol
<draik> it's not a brush... lol
<Chetwin> It's a notepad with a pencil
<Chetwin> LOL
<draik> yup
<ftwiiner> its long how should i paste it?
<draik> don't past
<draik> *paste
<draik> look all the way at the bottom
<draik> what does it say about your windows partition?
<kana> ftwiiner: scroll in it till you see a section on window should be at the end of the file probably the last line
<Chetwin> That it's made of solid diarrhea!
<draik> Chetwin, that's just wrong!!!
<ftwiiner> omg it doesn't show windows
<Chetwin> Good
<Chetwin> Let it go man
<ftwiiner> i know it should be there
<kana> ftwiiner: can you open the search and type in it Window
<Chetwin> ftwiner: Let go of the windows man
<kana> ftwiiner: where is your window partition located
<draik> what hda#
<ftwiiner> window not found ;(
<draik> or sda#
<draik> depending on your hdd
<draik> ftwiiner
<draik> I can help you fix that
<Chetwin> dude, he called it a paint brush, I think he's pretty much vacant
<draik> it's not so bad
<kana> draik: so you can take it from here :)
<elwyn> hi all
<ftwiiner> the same as kubuntu
<Chetwin> Hey elwyn
<draik> kana, yeah. I have the default setup
<scabootssca_> anybody know hoe to setup adsl in linux?
<ftwiiner> End Default Options- the things under there showed along with windows at starup
<ftwiiner> windows isn't there anymore
<ftwiiner> wit wut app do i open an exe
<abattoir> scabootssca_: PPPoE ?
<Chetwin> Sorry if I'm being a jerk to anyone, long day at the office
<bioticpro> anybody else have the problem of programs that require sudo not launching at all sometimes? (example: Adept, system settigns admin mode...)
<draik> It's ok Chetwin
<draik> ftwiiner, forget the exe for now
<ftwiiner> oh ok
<scabootssca_> i dunno i have http://www.dsl-warehouse.com/product_info.php?products_id=134 router
<scabootssca_> it worked before
<scabootssca_> it just stopped working for no reason
<kana> ftwiiner: is it ntfs or fat32
<ftwiiner> ntfs
<draik> ftwiiner, add a space at the end of the file and type what I give you
<draik> ftwiiner, just press enter twice
<ftwiiner> before or after it says ende
<kana> draik: you need to know where is the partition
<draik> after
<draik> kana, I will once I get there
<ftwiiner> ok done
<kana> ok
<draik> Type the following...
<draik> title
<draik> then press TAB 2 times
<draik> then type whatever you want to call windows
<draik> Default is Windows XP Professional (or Home) Edition
<draik> got it so far ftwiiner
<ftwiiner> done
<draik> ok
<kana> ftwiiner: try to save it now
<abattoir> draik: wouldnt it be a better idea to ask him to pastebin it, so that you can edit it and give it back to him?
<ftwiiner> yes i did it
<kana> draik: you did not open the file as su ;)
<draik> abattoir, good idea
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<draik> whoops, I have root access to most of my things... used to it
<draik> ftwiiner, can you please email me your file
<ftwiiner> ok
<justicecow> hi all
<justicecow> i just installed kubuntu
<justicecow> could i get some help in private message by any chane?
<abattoir> justicecow: what is your problem?
<justicecow> adept isnt working at all
<justicecow> and i am not used to this OS
<justicecow> so the only way i can run applications that didnt come with kubuntu is to use terminal
<abattoir> justicecow: what happens? it doesnt load?
<abattoir> justicecow: adept is a program that 'installs' applications, to run them, you must use the K-menu....
<abattoir> justicecow: or, katapult, or the Alt+F2 run dialog... among other things
<justicecow> yes
<justicecow> i need to open in to install applications
<justicecow> but when i try
<justicecow> it asks me for my password
<justicecow> then tells me the database could not be opened
<justicecow> and it is the correct password...
<justicecow> open in = open it
<abattoir> justicecow: you are sure no other instances of it are running, right?
<justicecow> indeed
<abattoir> justicecow: or synaptic/apt-get/smart by any chance?
<justicecow> i do not know what you are saying
<bioticpro> I have yet to find the great program "doasroot" in the repositories, is it named something else, or is there a similar app? (it allows you to right click in filemanger and do actions as su by entering pass)
<abattoir> justicecow: ok, then you probably arent using them...
<abattoir> justicecow: ok, open up a terminal, type 'kdesu adept'... it'll ask you for your password again, enter it, and see if you get that error message, again
<justicecow> ok will try, thank you
<bioticpro> Maybe a do-as-sudo plugin...? for konq
<justicecow> same message
<justicecow> the APT database could not be opened this could be due to an incorrect apt configuration
<abattoir> justicecow: ok, try installing something throught the command line...
<abattoir> justicecow: 'sudo apt-get install <package>'
<justicecow> would the package be xchat-2.6.6-0.i686?
<justicecow> would i use .rpm ext at the end?
<abattoir> justicecow: 'sudo apt-get install xchat' should do
<abattoir> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<abattoir> justicecow: hmmm, you might need to enable universe....
<poseidon> The irony is stunning. Going to microsoft.com keeps chrashing konqueror
<abattoir> justicecow: if you havent already done that, that is
<abattoir> poseidon: change to ID to IE ;)
<kana> abattoir: sudo apt-get update or sudo apt-get upgrade should do what you want
<justicecow> i do not think that worked
<abattoir> kana: ???
<justicecow> and i have not enabled universe?
<abattoir> justicecow: any errors?
<kana> abattoir: testing if apt works
<justicecow> nothing at all happened
<kana> justicecow: it might be already installed :)
<easynintendo> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<justicecow> i doubt that it is
<bigbill52a> you can also use automatix or easy unbuntu from ubuntuguide.com to install java
<abattoir> justicecow: if it is, it'd tel you that
<abattoir> *tell
<abattoir> justicecow: so you get no messages at all?
<justicecow> none
<easynintendo> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<easynintendo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<abattoir> !paste > draik
<wolfmanz> abattoir is there a command that can do a secure delete of files as in writting over the file several times with junk?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: yes, shred or something... wait a sec
<abattoir> wolfmanz: yes, 'man shred' should give you more info.
<wolfmanz> abattoir thanks
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Awwww, your buddy easynintendo left us
<Hawkwind> Heh
<abattoir> Hawkwind: heh, he'll be back :P
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Unfortunately for us
<abattoir> Hawkwind: yes, we have no one to ignore now :(
<draik> does anybody know how to avoid putting in your password when you go to Adept?
<draik> I did it on this desktop, but I forgot how
<abattoir> Hawkwind: oh, you meant him coming back... :P
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Hah, yeah.  Wish he'd stay gone
<abattoir> draik: only for adept or for any 'sudo' prompt?
<draik> any sudo
<abattoir> Hawkwind: if he continues doing this on purpose, he's going to get banned...... or at least i hope he is...
<abattoir> draik: edit the /etc/sudoers file
<draik> I installed Kubuntu over another PC and I forgot how I did it
<Hawkwind> abattoir: We'll make sure of it :)
<Hawkwind> Hmmm ya know, I did the whole visudo one time to try and setup sudo to not ask for a password, yet it still does.  Though the stuff I added has worked in every other distro
<abattoir> Hawkwind: indeed :)
<abattoir> draik: add 'NOPASSWD: ALL' to the end of the %admin line
<abattoir> draik: yes, edit it w/ 'sudo visudo' :P
<abattoir> Hawkwind: weird...
<wolfmanz> abattoir is there a way to shred files sellected in konqueror?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: not sure, there might be a service menu available at kde-apps.org
<abattoir> Hawkwind: you did that ^^^^ ?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL 'NOPASSWD: ALL'  <~~Like that ?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: yes, that's what i do...
<Hawkwind> abattoir: When I save the file, it errors
<abattoir> Hawkwind: saying?
<Hawkwind> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 21 <<<
<Hawkwind> What now?
<Hawkwind> That's exactly what it says
<abattoir> Hawkwind: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19365 is what i have
<abattoir> Hawkwind: w/o the newline at line 23
<Timmi> Why doest the updater work on kubuntu ?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I had one too many 'ALL's in there :P
<abattoir> Hawkwind: oh, hehe
<Hawkwind> I had ALL NOPASSWD:ALL
<abattoir> Hawkwind: aah, i missed that one...
<Hawkwind> abattoir: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=148.0  <~~I've used this though in every other distro
<abattoir> Hawkwind: even in Debian?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I guess it doesn't work in Ubuntu since it uses sudo by default.  No other distro I've used it in does
<clemons> Why is it that Kubuntu doesn't display firefox or kmail in the kmenu
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Yep, in Debian unstable I used it
<abattoir> Hawkwind: yes, ubuntu is unique in it's handling of root privileges, after all :)
<abattoir> clemons: kmail is a part of kontact...
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Yep guess so.  Time to update my how-to :)
<abattoir> clemons: firefox was installed from the repos?
<StrudelNinja> Hey I'm trying to unmount a disk and I get sudo: unmount: command not found
<unix_infidel> umount
<unix_infidel> not unmount
<clemons> It was originally installed
<clemons> but I installed it from the repository, and now it has a crappy globe instead of the firefox icon
<StrudelNinja> well that's just silly
<unix_infidel> life is silly.
<clemons> Amarok also refuses to play my mp3s, and the libxine-extracodecs the official website tells you to get aren't in the repositories
<OOD> clemons: they're in the multiverse repository
<clemons> Do I have to type that one in?
<OOD> you have do add the multiverse repository to your sources.list
<OOD> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<flaccid> i need to solve this. /usr/sbin/procfgd: /lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: version `GLIBCPP_3.2' not found (required by /usr/lib/libxerces-c.so.22) . how can i get libstdc?
<flaccid> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bl3ssing> I want to install my firefox 2.5 (not firefox 1.0.8 which's located in Adept Repository) into my computer from the konsole. How can I do it?
<draik> bl3ssing, just install firefox 1.0.8 and let firefox do the update for you
<wolfmanz> abattoir that shred for konqueror works out good thanks
<clemons> Thank you, it was in the multiverse
<Hawkwind> Konqueror has a shred command ?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: found it in kde-apps.org ?
<flaccid> anybody know what /usr/sbin/procfgd: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/procfgd: undefined symbol: _Q211xercesc_2_26XMLUni.fgXercescDefaultLocale means?
<wolfmanz> abattoir yup and it was simple enough to install
<bl3ssing> draik, it is not doing by itself. It saying to me to download the file, and than to install it. :(
<abattoir> wolfmanz: nice :)
<wolfmanz> abattoir now i gotta see what else i can install lol
<abattoir> Hawkwind: a service menu extension.... found at kde-apps.org
<draik> did you update your repository bl3ssing?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: as i keep telling everyone, kde-apps, and kde-look are a treasure trove...
<bl3ssing> how can I do it?
<wolfmanz> abattoir ya i have been on kde-apps a few times
<bl3ssing> draik, how can I do it?
<bl3ssing> shall I get to the full upgrade of Adept?
<draik> yes
<bl3ssing> I did it draik. And I don't have firefox 2.5, but only firefox 1.0.8 in the Adept.
<bl3ssing> :(
<bl3ssing> jhjkh bl3ssing
<wolfmanz> abattoir do you run a virus scanner or a firewall?
<bl3ssing> draik, I did it. And I don't have firefox 2.5, but only firefox 1.0.8 in the Adept.
<abattoir> wolfmanz: no
<abattoir> bl3ssing: firefox 2.5?
<wolfmanz> abattoir ya it dont seem like many linux users that stuff
<RawSewage> I use Kubuntu.  Does anyone in here use Kubuntu
<draik> I'm installing firefox on my other desktop
<draik> I'm going to see what version I get
<RawSewage> nm, sorry.  wrong channel
<abattoir> wolfmanz: i'm not going to waste resources on things like that till i'm actually attacked/affected :P
<abattoir> RawSewage: hehe
<clemons> Oh good lord, my sound stopped working again
<clemons> This happened last time I installed kubuntu
<wolfmanz> abattoir i'm behind a hardware firewall so i dont see a need for the software one and as far as i know there are known virus's for linux so i dont bother with the virus scanner
<clemons> I didn't touch anything with the volume, it just stopped
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Ahhh, this shred thing is nice!
<bioticpro> I just started using Amarok, can somone help me, I see no songs in my Collection tab, even though I added the folder with all my mp3s
<abattoir> Hawkwind: heh. i'll try it out, even though i dont have anything that confidential :P
<draik> abattoir, I did that on my other desktop and it works, but on this desktop, I don't have that modification
<draik> the sudoers file
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I don't even.  I mean, the pr0n is pretty public stuff
<Hawkwind> LOL
<abattoir> Hawkwind: heh
<abattoir> draik: you mean you havent modified it, or it doesnt work?
<dan_> hello hello
<draik> I modified it on the new install (other desktop, not this one) and it works
<draik> I don't have that file modified on this desktop and it works
<draik> There was something I did
<draik> I can't recall what it was
<draik> but I don't get asked for my password
<clemons> Has anyone had any problems with the sound mysteriously not working after a reboot?
* Hawkwind Doesn't reboot
<justicecow> yes mine hasnt worked since installing kubuntu
<clemons> Mine worked hwen I installed ubuntu
<clemons> *when
<clemons> It has died twice on me after rebooting
<clemons> I tried killing artsd and restarting it and stuff, but nothing works
<clemons> I am not even going to fiddle with it this time, because I know for a fact I haven't done anything to provoke the sound failure
<bioticpro> any xmame users in here? (need help with video settings)
<sora_umi> Hello,Someone can help me?
<TehKewl1> whats the problem
<sora_umi> I banned from #ubuntu
<TehKewl1> oh well, I'm not an op
<sora_umi> I can't enter #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> sora_umi: you are?
<sora_umi> what ?
<Hobbsee> sora_umi: done anything to get banned before?
<sora_umi> I dropped from #ubuntu with ROM
<bl3ssing> abattoir, firefox 1.5 (sorry ... too fast typing)
<bl3ssing> :)
<abattoir> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 7730 kB, installed size 22912 kB
<Hobbsee> sora_umi: what's ROM?
<abattoir> bl3ssing: dapper has firefox 1.5 ^^^^^^
<OOD> read only memory
<abattoir> bl3ssing: unless, of course, if you are on breezy...
<Hobbsee> OOD: yaeh, didnt see how that would effect it though
<sora_umi> I added in #ubuntu,but I didn't say nothing,because of settein IRC
<Hobbsee> sora_umi: accept the invite, if you can see it?
<sora_umi> Thanks Hobbsee,but i can't enter.
<sora_umi> what happens?
<Hobbsee> sora_umi: what's the message that you try to get when you enter?
<sora_umi> Just "Join...." and I joined,but nothin appears..
<Hobbsee> sora_umi: do you get any notices in your server window?
<bl3ssing> abattoir, I use kubuntu 5.10 ... How can I have the dapper?
<Hobbsee> !upgrade > bl3ssing
<Hobbsee> sora_umi: you're not shown as banned at all
<sora_umi> Many times say "You are not on a channel"
<sora_umi> I tried "/join" but I can't.
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<bl3ssing> gksudo ... what command is this? I am trying to follow some rules for upgrading my kubuntu 5.10 to kub.6... and it is not owrking (not recognizing the gksudo command)
<bl3ssing> ?
<abattoir> bl3ssing: substitute that w/ kdesu
<bl3ssing> kdesu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bl3ssing> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<bl3ssing> what's the pb in here?
<abattoir> bl3ssing: substitute gedit w/ kate
<flaccid> how do you find out what package a file is in. this doesn't seem to work on this distro apt-file search libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<sora_umi> Hobbsee,Now I could enter #ubuntu!!Thanks for your kindness!
<Hobbsee> sora_umi: :)
<abattoir> flaccid: 'dpkg -S <file>'
<flaccid> thanks
<flaccid> abattoir: isn't that for installed packages? i wanna search the sources
<justicecow> if i was to use sudo apt get install to install an application how would i gain access to said application post installing it?
<bioticpro> Can someone please help me with amarok?
<bimberi_> flaccid: you can either install apt-file or search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<flaccid> thanks
<bimberi_> yw
* TehKewl1 wants to help some n00bs
<abattoir> justicecow: you can either run it from the Kmenu(if it adds itself) or by execeuting it.... which application?
<bimberi_> justicecow: if it doesn't create a menu entry you can find its executables with 'dpkg -L <package> | grep bin'
<bl3ssing> why is it [0%]  working? ... it should show me some increasing numbers, right? (still on upgrading frok kubuntu old version, to 6.)
<abattoir> bioticpro: what's the problem ?
<bioticpro> abattoir: I started Amarok for first time, selected folder with all my mp3's, yet nothing shows up in collection
<bl3ssing> bioticpro, .. what's the pb with amarok?
<justicecow> abattoir: firefox, i have installed it in the terminal but do not know how to execute it
<TehKewl1> did you try ALT + F2
<bl3ssing> justicecow, can you tell me please how did you manage to install the firefox in the terminal?
<TehKewl1> and typing mozilla-firefox
<flaccid> apparently this file is in the universe source? does that sound right?
<TehKewl1> or just firefox
<bl3ssing> justicecow, to start follow this stapes: KMenu -> Internet -> Firefox.
<bl3ssing> or ... Alt+F2 ->type firefox
<flaccid> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<abattoir> bioticpro: did the 'Collection Scan' process end successfully?
<justicecow> thaks TehKewl1 :D
<TehKewl1> :D
<bioticpro> abattoir: yes, just no result
* TehKewl1 adds 1 tally mark to his page
<flaccid> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<abattoir> bioticpro: you have mp3 support in amarok enabled?
<bioticpro> abattoir: it says 0 tracke 589 artist
<justicecow> sorry bl3ssing i think i just typed sudo get-installl firefox in the terminal
<bioticpro> tracks
<abattoir> bioticpro: i wouldnt expect that to affect your collection... but still...
<flaccid> i just want to add the universe source to my sources.lst... where can i get the info?
<abattoir> bioticpro: installed libxine-extracodecs?
<bioticpro> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> bioticpro: can you try rescanning it? does it still do the same?
<bl3ssing> justicecow, get-install is not recognized command.
<bioticpro> abattoir: I had all codecs before scan, have tried scanning a couple times
<justicecow> ummm
<justicecow> hold on il check log
<draik> anyone know how to change the computer's name (description)?
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.20GHz at 3217 MHz (6433 bogomips), , RAM: 648/3031MB, 95 proc's, 2.15h up
<draik> I want to change the Lair part of the name
<moparisthebest> hey rikioh
<justicecow> bl3ssing:  sudo apt-get install firefox
<rikioh> hey
<flaccid> whats the location of sources.lst?
<abattoir> draik: 'hostname -v', check 'man hostname' for more info
<draik> thank you abattoir
<abattoir> bioticpro: which version of amarok?
<bioticpro> abattoir: 1.3.9
<flaccid> i do a locate sources.lst and get nothing
<flaccid> please help
<abattoir> bioticpro: maybe upgrading to 1.4.1 would help?
<bimberi_> flaccid: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bimberi_> (missing the i)
<bioticpro> abattoir: do I have to add another repo for that?
<flaccid> oh thanks
<rikioh> can someone help me im having problems installing i get errors
<abattoir> bioticpro: yes... one sec
<jewels9321> I need some help..... i just installed Debian Edu Mathematical Applications, since it is misc i am not sure how to run it.... can anyone help me?
<abattoir> bioticpro: 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main'
<rikioh> it starts mounting then it switches to a black screen with white letters and says a certain directory then some numbers and then it says failed
<rikioh> it repeats that over and over forever
<abattoir> bioticpro: change the last part of the link to 'amarok-latest', if you'd want the latest amarok packages and not keep adding new repos
<bioticpro> abattoir: ok, thx
<jewels9321> gotta run
<rikioh> anyone willing to help me with install errors?
<TehKewl1> what kind
<rikioh> well it says its mounting and the blue bar goes just a bit then the screen changes solid black with white letters and shows a director with some numbers to the side and says failed
<rikioh> it does that repeatedly
<rikioh> and doesnt stop
<rikioh> i let it go for like 4 hours
<rikioh> and it still did it
<TehKewl1> hmmm
<TehKewl1> I dunno....
<rikioh> darn :(
<abattoir> rikioh: did you try the safe boot option?
<rikioh> actually no
<abattoir> rikioh: could you try that and see if you get the same errors?
<rikioh> kk ill try that
<rikioh> brb
<draik> what is the name of the app for converting avi to mpeg?
<draik> ff-something or another
<abattoir> ffmpeg?
<draik> thank you
<abattoir> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20050918-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 3833 kB, installed size 9808 kB
<draik> I need to change some avi's to mpeg's for QDvdAuthor to work
<rikioh> ran in safe mode and got error reading boot cd REBOOT
<rikioh> and when i check cd for defects it finds none
<clemons> Has anyone here had a problem with the sound ceasing to work after the first reboot after installation?
<rikioh> can someone link me to kubuntu live cd cuz i think this download was bugged
<bioticpro> abattoir: rescanned again and finally came in
<bioticpro> 1188 mp3s
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone and AegeanLinux, abattoir, emonkey, h3sp4wn, Hobbsee, Riddell
<Hobbsee> hi MilhousePunkRock
<AegeanLinux> Good morning MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> AegeanLinux: Ready?
<AegeanLinux> is there another word for almost?
<AegeanLinux> google: define:almost
<MilhousePunkRock> Close (but not close enough)? ;-)
<SpAwN> !composite
<ubotu> I know nothing about composite - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> I haven't parted my drive yet anway, AegeanLinux...
<AegeanLinux> MilhousePunkRock: Yeah, but still, almost done D:
<wolfmanz> abattoir when you load the process table up is vmsize in megs?
<MilhousePunkRock> Almost as in 24h? Or 48h? 72h even?
<rikioh> ok its done creating live user.... now its says uncompressing linux.....ok booting kernel
<rikioh> am i good so far?
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: If you think your CD might be bugged, you should select the Disc test on the boot menu...
<rikioh> i did milhouse and it found nothing wrong
<rikioh> right now im at the step i stated
<rikioh> dunno how long it takes
<rikioh> but im here
<rikioh> at that step
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: You are trying to install Kubunut, I assume?
<rikioh> yes
<rikioh> it said setting up live user
<rikioh> then said ok
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Then booting live is right, of course
<rikioh> then went to uncompressing linux
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: That can take a moment depending on your PC
<MilhousePunkRock> 's specs
<the_hammer> hi guys do u use build-essenuals in kubuntu?
<rikioh> its my older pc
<rikioh> 733 mhz processor
<rikioh> 256 mb ram
<MilhousePunkRock> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<MilhousePunkRock> Does that help, the_hammer?
<rikioh> ok milhouse i know im new but dont think of me stupid for asking... but will this have to be done each time i turn on the pc to boot linux?
<SpAwN> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: When you install it, it's much faster...
<the_hammer> ya that helped ty
* MilhousePunkRock still remembers that Windows booted faster though *duckandcover*
<rikioh> milhouse mind linking me to an install version instead of a live version?
<abattoir> bioticpro: cool :)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: morning :)
<abattoir> wolfmanz: i'd say KB
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: That would be the Alternate CD, but you can install from the LiveCD too...
<rikioh> ah its doing the first option
<rikioh> from my disc
<MilhousePunkRock> Namaste (?) abattoir
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone tell me wich package contaions libmp3lame.so ?
<rikioh> sorry that im new to this
<rikioh> trying to get into linux
<rikioh> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<rikioh> ok well milhouse im gonna smoke a cigarette and be back in a minute il update if anything changes
<rikioh> thank you for your help
<bioticpro> anybody running Kxmame?
<rikioh> before i leave tho
<rikioh> my screen just turned black
<rikioh> and its sitting there black
<the_hammer> where do i find that thing ya put all the check marks into for allowing things?
<_Shade_> i'm looking for a backup program (for kde) but not konserve... are there any others  ?
<abattoir> _Shade_: tried keep?
<abattoir> !info keep
<ubotu> keep: backup system for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 202 kB, installed size 832 kB
<rikioh> after the uncompressing linux....ok booting kernel it sat there for a long time and now my screen is black
<rikioh> no words
<rikioh> just black
<_Shade_> abattoir: not yet... is it in the repo ?
<abattoir> _Shade_: ^^^^^ yes, in main
<the_hammer> anyone know what im talking about theres a box ya put check marks in for allowing things?
<MilhousePunkRock> _Shade_: Hey... Keep is really nice once you figured how to set it up
<the_hammer> if so whats the hot key to pop it up to do so?
<MilhousePunkRock> the_hammer: rwx permissions and such?
<_Shade_> abattoir: can i make a backup (let's say my homedir) and then safely upgrade to the latest kde version and then apply the backup ?
<abattoir> the_hammer: you mean the file/folder properties(permissions) dialog?
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: What happens if you press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<abattoir> _Shade_: hmmm, you might experience some side-effects
<wolfmanz> abattoir this OS is a pig on ram eh?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: what do you mean?
<abattoir> wolfmanz: yes, linux handles memory 'efficiently' :P
<wolfmanz> well i got a giog of ram and half of that is in use and i hardly have anything open here
<MilhousePunkRock> Speaking about RAM, I ordered another 256 MB yesterday, yeah!
<the_hammer> yes thats exxactly what i was talking about
<the_hammer> sorry mouse has mind of its own and wouldnt let me click in the box here to type
<_Shade_> abattoir: you mean i should get the latest kde first, and then i should do a backup ?
<rikioh> ctrl, alt, backspace made it go back to the screen uncompressing linux....ok booting kernel
<abattoir> _Shade_: you mean 3.5.3?
<the_hammer> the permissions and such is what i was refering to yes whats the hot key command to pop it up to add check marks?
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Is it still doing stuff? Check the HDD LED...
<_Shade_> abattoir: yes indeed
<rikioh> milhouse the light is doing nothing
<abattoir> _Shade_: yes, that sounds good, but 3.5.4 should be announced soon
<abattoir> _Shade_: just FYI
<the_hammer> aww darn where did that guy go that got back to me
<wolfmanz> abattoir this thing need jenny craig
<the_hammer> im looking for the permissions thing to add the check marks
<the_hammer> anyone know the hot key to punch to pop it up?
<abattoir> the_hammer: rt. click on a file/folder-> Permissions
<rikioh> think i should jsut try to find a install cd instead of a live cd milhouse?
<abattoir> ugh, Properties
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Try booting with the Safe Options...
<_Shade_> abattoir: that's why i am a bit confused... i think i will wait for 3.5.4 to came out
<rikioh> kk
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Depends on how long it would take you to download it...
<the_hammer> wheres that at file folder?
<abattoir> rikioh: werent you the person whom i asked to try the safe boot thing?
<abattoir> the_hammer: right click a file or a folder->Properties->Permissions
<the_hammer> no no thasts not what i mean
<the_hammer> i dunno how to explain it
<rikioh> milhouse i get this error   loading isolinux: diskerror 80, ax=4200 drive 9f
<damjan> in which repository is mplayer?
<the_hammer> theres a box that pops up for permissions (not folders on desktop,etc) but theres a thing that allows things thats not turned on by defult or what ever ya have to enable pc for certain things and im sounding like a broken record
<the_hammer> lol
<the_hammer> but i dunno how to explain what i mean
<the_hammer> it explains it better on the build essenuals site pasted to me earlyer
<the_hammer> im making ne sense eh
<the_hammer> no*
<MilhousePunkRock> Not much, the_hammer... :-)
<rikioh> milhouse i get this error   loading isolinux: diskerror 80, ax=4200 drive 9f
<the_hammer> !build-essenuals
<ubotu> I know nothing about build-essenuals - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<MilhousePunkRock> the_hammer: What are you planning to compile anyway? Did you look if there are now precompiled packages...
<rikioh> with the alternate cd can i install kubuntu easily
<rikioh> ?
<damjan> I can't find mplayer using adept...I enabled all repositories. All I can find is kmplayer
<the_hammer> im wanting to run an eggdrop
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: It's text based AFAIK... But did you try booting with the safe settings?
<rikioh> yeh i got this
<rikioh> loading isolinux: diskerror 80, ax=4200 drive 9f
<MilhousePunkRock> the_hammer: Why would you want to do that?
<the_hammer> long story
<the_hammer> but i have 1 backed up on cd
<the_hammer> its for channel protection and such
<the_hammer> this is silly dam cd wont pop out
<MilhousePunkRock> wb AegeanLinux
<rikioh> think i should reburn my iso milhouse?
<rikioh> the disk check shows no errors
<rikioh> but i get errors
<the_hammer> how do i get this darn cd out
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Might be worth a try... Make sure you burn it as slow as possible
<the_hammer> i dont see cd in media home thing
<the_hammer> to eject it
<the_hammer> dam thing
<MilhousePunkRock> the_hammer: Push the button...
<the_hammer> not working its mounted or what ever
<the_hammer> heck with it im gonna shut down and pop it out that way even if i have to pull the cable from my hard drive to get it out
<justicecow> my cd wont eject either.... when i push the button... it is odd
<the_hammer> bbs
<StrudelNinja> anyone know why the text in the comics on www.stripgenerator.com doesn't work...?
<StrudelNinja> it worked on my winbox
<StrudelNinja> The_hammer: sudo umount /cdrom
<MilhousePunkRock> StrudelNinja: Same here, I think...
<StrudelNinja> oddd
<StrudelNinja> -d
<MilhousePunkRock> the_hammer: Most likely there is a little hole on the front of the drive, if you push a paper clip in there, it will eject...
<StrudelNinja> could it be shockwave
<StrudelNinja> he needs to unmount
<StrudelNinja> [01:36:18]  <the_hammer> not working its mounted or what ever
<_Shade_> i've got a kernel update available... anyone knows if nvidia-legacy drivers will work after the upgrade ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Wouldn't the emergency eject override that?
<StrudelNinja> iunno
<StrudelNinja> he could just unmount and eject it
<StrudelNinja> heh
<w00t> hi
<w00t> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi w00t
<w00t> u know counterstrike?
<MilhousePunkRock> w00t: From hearsay... I am a convinced America's ARmy player...
<rikioh> milhouse you know how i left it sitting there trying to load the kernel forever
<rikioh> well i think it thrashed my pc
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: That's highly unlikely...
<rikioh> cuz now it just makes that first boot noise when you turn a pc on
<rikioh> over and over
<w00t> can i play counter strike on kubuntu?
<rikioh> thats what it does when i try to turn the pc on
<MilhousePunkRock> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<rikioh> just dink dink dink dink dink
<MilhousePunkRock> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<MilhousePunkRock> w00t: One of those should do the job
<w00t> :) ok ty
<rikioh> ever heard of anything like that milhouse
<rikioh> ?
<w00t> u know the lan version?
<ubuntu> hello there! i currently installed kubuntu 6.06 and i'm pleased with it... i have a single problem, and it's a KDE problem: when i use the keyboard arrows to select files from, let's say, an open file window, if i keep going in one direction, the cursor skips files... it's so annoying... i hoped the KDE team solved this bug... or is there a problem on my system, though i installed kde on many different machines... can anyone help me, please? :D
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Not really... Do you still have the CD inserted?
<ubuntu> yes
<MilhousePunkRock> Sorry, ubuntu, that wasn't for you... :-)
<ubuntu> oh :(
<rikioh> i took the cd out now
<rikioh> i stil cant get any thing
<rikioh> it just keeps making that noise
<rikioh> with a black screen
<_Shade_> have you got any idea if the nvidia legacy drivers works on the latest kernel ?
<w00t> is that not free
<w00t> ?
<w00t> is Cedega not free?
<rikioh> i dont have another hdd i can put in that pc so i guess that ones just messed up for now
<rikioh> im gonna try it with a hdd thats in this pc
<rikioh> tomorrow
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: I doubt that a failed try to run the live CD damaged any of your hardware
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Try a cold reboot without the CD
<rikioh> the pc has been off for a few minutes
<rikioh> im gonna turn it on
<rikioh> see what happens
<rikioh> working now
<rikioh> dunno what happend with the last couple reboots
<_Shade_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rikioh> a new disc is burning
<rikioh> im gonna go smoke a cig
<rikioh> well see how things go
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone know the "wine repo" that is mentioned on the link in !wine?
<intelikey> i have on kicker  ???
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning intelikey, you ratched jawed geek... :-)
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock lol
<intelikey> goof morning jan
<intelikey> i wonder what i have broken that kicker wont run ?
<intelikey> eeek it's worse than i thought.  kicker is running...
<intelikey> ok.  kicker is running but no panal      any thoughts ?
<intelikey> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<intelikey>   Major opcode:  144
<intelikey>   Minor opcode:  3
<intelikey>   Resource id:  0x0
<intelikey> killing and restarting kicker   gives that ^
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Weird stuff in your xorg.conf maybe?
<fritsch> Riddell: good morning. seems that icq has changed their protocol again (version 3.5.4+kopete0.12.1-0ubuntu2~dapper1) no connection possible (client seems too old)
<w00t> how can i do some think as root
<MilhousePunkRock> w00t: type "sudo <command>" in a console, replacing <command> with what you want to do
<w00t> ok
<intelikey> w00t close eyes and say 'i am root, i own you.'
<intelikey> oh i see that was a typo... hehhe
<intelikey> "think as root"
<intelikey> or 'permission, i dont need no stinking permission.'
<MilhousePunkRock> w00t: If you want to screw your system quickly, just give your main user all privileges... That's as close as you can get to Windows... ;-)
<tri> Teach him to confess to Failure
<MilhousePunkRock> Something wrong with the repos at the moment? adept is really sloooooooooooow...
<_Shade_> MilhousePunkRock: i don't like adept i think it sucks
<osh_> MilhousePunkRock: I also find it very slow.
<ubuntu> hello there! i'm about to install kubuntu 6.06 on my drive... should i put the swap partition before the root one, or after?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock some of us can login as root and not "screw your system"     but in my case. by most peoples opinion it's already 'screwd' so what would it matter  ;)
<osh_> _Shade_: Know of any other gui-tool for managing packages? Are there better ones out there? Adept is the best I've seen, although not great.
<intelikey> ubuntu doesn't make any differance.
<ubuntu> thanks
<intelikey> osh_ adept/kpackage/synaptic   there may be others.
<ubuntu> and what partition type should i use for the / root partition? :D
<_Shade_> btw: the gnome stuff is much better done i think (the updater, and program installer)....
<intelikey> a quick "apt-cache search package manage "   should tell you.
<osh_> intelikey: I've tried them all. synaptic and adept suck equally much/little. None of them great tools. Kpackage sucks more. IMHO.
<MilhousePunkRock> osh_: What about synaptic?
<ubuntu> which one is the best? jfs, xfs, ext3 ?
<intelikey> osh_ try apt  in the konsole
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu: AFAIK that depends on your needs
<grothesk> Ubugtu: There is no best. There is a best matchin one for your needs.
<osh_> ubuntu: depends on your needs. xfs is high-performance but not great space-wise. ext3 is good all around. jfs i haven't tried.
<intelikey> ubuntu ext#  rieserfs maybe  anything more exotic than that you may find distasteful
<osh_> intelikey: it's not a gui tool. It's the one I use because it's the best, but it's not something I can dump on my mother/father to use.
<ubuntu> ok thanks to all... i'll stick to ext3... i used it so far...
<osh_> MilhousePunkRock: synaptic and adept are equally good/bad imho.
<intelikey> osh_   i'm not sure i would agree that it's the best.  but at any rate, why not let them choose.
<_Shade_> i wonder if there is a possibility to use ubuntu (gnome) tools such as the updater and program installer in kubuntu. I find the ubuntu ones has theirs gui much better done
<fritsch> Riddell: working patch seems to be here: http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=17185&action=view
<fadli> my mic cannot be use. anybody have an idea how to overcome it?
<grothesk> _Shade_: Of course you can use gnome apps.
<fadli> my Audio device is Intel Corporation 82801G
<intelikey> _Shade_ linux is linux, at least when it comes to the *buntu world. (some distros can be more or less linux than others)
<_rince_> mrgn
<_Shade_> grothesk: great but i don't know the name of these two
<intelikey> why not search for them.
<intelikey> apt-cache search <blah>
<intelikey> filter through grep     apt-cache search blah | grep "sub string"
<MilhousePunkRock> Has anyone tried running minigames like those from bigfishgames.com in Wine?
<intelikey> i'm not a gamer and i don't do windows.
<joel> hello
<intelikey> joel
<joel> yo
<joel> hellows
<intelikey> well i got my panel back...    still not sure what hosed it.
<joel> hello
<joel> hey
<intelikey> we did that bit already.
<MilhousePunkRock> It's magic, intelikey
<intelikey> magic errors ?
<joel> Does any know how to install the akamaru dock...
<MilhousePunkRock> It's not a bug, it's a feature
<intelikey> yeah that's about my opinion of *buntu     hehhe
<joel> i've  been trying fro a while
<MilhousePunkRock> I know nothing about akamuru.
<joel> hmm
<joel> http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.git/
<joel> its that
<joel> maybe you gurus here know something
* MilhousePunkRock does not feel adressed...
<intelikey> is the tild supose to be there ?
<joel> lol
<joel> hi milhouse
<intelikey> gurus  ?     did he cuss at us MilhousePunkRock ???
<joel> What?
<joel> LOL
<MilhousePunkRock> joel: Are you running Gnome?
<intelikey> :)
* MilhousePunkRock wishes he was a guru, but that's years in the future, if at all
<MilhousePunkRock> !op
<ubotu> I know nothing about op - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<joel> yes
<MilhousePunkRock> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<joel> I am running GNoME
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: I don't like mopaisthebest's /part message...
<joel> i've been trying for the last hr. cant figure it out..
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: you wanted !ops :P
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: yeah....it's not great.  tell him off when he comes back?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: I've only seen him leaving a few times... Never saying anything...
<MilhousePunkRock> I'll tell him if I see him again though...
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: sounds good.  cant do anything when he's not on the network :P
<joel> Yo
<MilhousePunkRock> joel: I don't use Gnome, so I can't help you... Maybe you ask for advise in #ubunutu ? That's where the Gnomes are...
<joel> oh ok thakns
<MilhousePunkRock> #ubuntu that is of course
<joel> LOL NICE
<joel> hhehe
<joel> ill see if i survive linux
<joel> or whatever
<kraut> moin
<RawSewage> Yay, update
<intelikey> joel the webpage says he/she 's developing on fc but the makefile calls  cc  not gcc  and i failed to get it to build.  although i'm not interested in puting much effort into it.
<intelikey> hmm too late.
<bobbyyu> Hello? Holler if you hear me!
<RawSewage> all Gnome updates
<intelikey> last k up's convoluted my kdm screen   but ked seems ok.
<bobbyyu> Why doesn't the external floppy drive recognise my diskettes?
<intelikey> mount them
<bobbyyu> How?
<intelikey> mount <device> <mount_point>
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<intelikey> assumes the device is fd0  being external probably more like sda  or something     and assumes that the mount point /media/floppy  exists.  you can mkdir /media/floppy  as needed.
<joel_> no
<joel_> im still
<joel_> here
<joel_> for the doc
<joel_> k
<joel_> lol
<joel_> trippy
<intelikey> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<nrdb> I would like to find where the scripts are that get executed when you press the power button, does anyone know where or how I can find this?
<joel_> intelikey
<joel_> yo
<joel_> are you still here?
<intelikey> "press the power button" ???  nrdb ?
<intelikey> maybe joel_
<bobbyyu> Error message: Must specify file type
<joel_> What was that about the dock? I didnt understaind what you said...
<intelikey> bobbyyu then it's not the right device node.
<nrdb> intelikey: yes the big button on the front of the computer.
<intelikey> nrdb mine is a manual switch if i press it nothing gets ran the power is killed.
<bobbyyu> The problem is when the floppy drive reads into a disk, it takes a long while. It doesn't take as long in Windows (I dual-booted).
<nrdb> intelikey: if the BIOS is set right and the motherboard handles it, I get a window asking what type of action to do reset/shutdow/logout etc.
<Emess> hi, is there a way to configure multiple soundcards to play amarok simutaneously? i have audio ports at teh front of my pc and have headphones in them, but i want to play thru my stereo thats plugged into the back, any one know?
<joel> no
<joel> because the same sound card controls the rear and the front ports
<joel> when you plug in the headphones it switches
<intelikey> joel_ i said i dl'd the tarball unpacked it looked at the make file and it is calling "cc"    linux uses "gcc"   but the webpage says that the guy/gall  is using fc (fedora core) to develop that thing.    so i don't know what to tell you.   i ran a 'make' no it but no go.
<danke> another question about amarok: how is it possible to play ape (monkey) files ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Emess: Just because you have jacks in the front and in the back you don't necessarily have 2 sound devices...
<joel> Thanks Inelikey
<rikioh> should my hdd be formatted a certain way before trying to boot this cd milhouse cuz im getting the same errors
<Emess> i do. i have my pc's onboard audio for teh front and back, and my SB Audigy in the back
<rikioh> with the new disc
<joel> in that case
<intelikey> nrdb linux doesn't care much about bios.   if you press the power button and you get a selection from linux it's probably init.
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: That seems to be beyond my knowledge... But _before_ you install it, nothing is done to your harddrive
<joel> you can maybe run to instances of amarok. set one to play on the SB and one one the integrated card
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Did you reburn the LiveCD or did you d/l the alternate CD now?
<rikioh> the alternate cd is downloading
<rikioh> i just reburned live
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Did you check the md5 checksum of the .iso?
<Emess> would setting amarok to use teh audigy, and then using teh secondary output to link it to my onboard work?
<Emess> so it just playds thru 2 ports on the audigy?
<joel> it should
<joel> thats how i have 2 computers on one set of spealers
<joel> *speakers
<Emess> testing...yup, it works :)
<Emess> and now my panel has frozen...
<joel> wow
<joel> make sure you didnt bump any hardware in the back
<Emess> no, i think it stopped before i did that, because adept is still open and i closed it ebfore then
<joel> hmm..
<joel> well
<joel> the change you did should not give you a probel
<joel> *problem
<joel> its analog
<Emess> is there a way to just refresh the panel?
<zan> hello there :D... i'z got a question! :D... i have a nvidia geforce graphics card... from where should i install the drivers? (for 3d acceleration :D)
<joel> you are asking that  to the wrong guy....
<joel> sorry emess this is abotuas muchas i can help you
<Emess> thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> !nvidia > zan
<zan> nvidia.com?
<joel> yes
<zan> or is there a driver?
<Emess> it was wierd, it was plaiyng in mono on  the stereo until i pulled out the headphone cord andhten it was fine :S
<liviux> hi all. I don't can read mpeg and dvd from my kubuntu. What's the needed pack? I installed w32codecs but it doesn't works
<zan> in the package database?
<joel> wow
<joel> hmm
<MilhousePunkRock> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<intelikey> Emess [alt] +[f2]    type in   sudo killall kicker ;kicker
<Emess> liviux: tru a codec program like automatix, otehrwise read the ubuntu wiki
<liviux> thanks
<joel> see ya guys
<liviux> automatix
<MilhousePunkRock> Wasn't automatix buggy in Dapper?
<Emess> ERROR: kicker is already running!
<MilhousePunkRock> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Emess> yeah automatix didnt work for me, i jsut used apt-get
<intelikey> maybe kdesu in place of sudo    meh.
<MilhousePunkRock> Anyone familiar with wine? in #winehq it's pretty silent...
<Emess> ok now its really wierd, i killed kicker, but it didnt go away, then i started it, and now i have a blank bar and teh nromal bar udnerneath is :O
<intelikey> wine is wine is not an emulator
<intelikey> that's about all i know about that.
<Emess> and its missing all ym normal shortcuts
<MilhousePunkRock> Wine as in fermented grape juice, intelikey?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock i know a little more about that. yeah.
<Emess> brb, restarting kde to see if that helps
<MilhousePunkRock> thought that won't help me much, especially at 10am ...
<MilhousePunkRock> WB abattoir
<danke> anyone has success in reading lossless audio files .ape on dapper ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Did your dog enjoy the bath?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: thanks... hehe... no, poor thing :(
<intelikey> ok give me one good reason that he shouldn't
<intelikey> opps
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I export mp3s with audacity?
<wolfmanz> djdarkman you may need a mp3 plugin for that
<zan> i red the binarydriverhowto/nvidia, but i can't seem to find the Restricted copyright box to check it :(
<wolfmanz> zan you trying to install the driver?
<zan> wolfmanz yes
<wolfmanz> check outa  program called easy ubuntu
<wolfmanz> that has options for installing the ati and nvidia drivers
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolfmanz> watch some of them how tos the one i had for the ATI driver was wrong and waisted loads of my time
<intelikey> they sure shortened that didn't they.
<zan> the only problem was that i don't find from where to enable the restricted packages...
<intelikey> it used to have three links and a referance to !easyubuntu
<intelikey> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<danke> Hi, I can read audio lossless files .ape in xmms but cant do it on amarok, any idea where I can get info ?
<Lynoure> danke: someone here might know, but if google didn't help,  I'd try asking on #amarok
<danke> oki, thanks :)
<fritsch> danke: http://morgoth.free.fr/ubports/
<ricardo> hi everybody....
<TehKewl1> hi
<ricardo> i live in france (french keyboard) but i want to use linux in english...i also do lot of work (with accents..) must be correctly shown in windows machines and websites....
<ricardo> what is the correct configuration for etc/environment...?
<ricardo> iso ? utf? help me please!
<fritsch> ricardo: UTF-8 should be able to display everything
* TehKewl1 isnt experienced in foreign keyboards
<ricardo> when reading windows generated files i needed to change krusader encoding to iso...
<ricardo> fritsch:
<fritsch> ricardo: ah okay
<ricardo> and when reading text files in french...i had to do the same thing with Kate...
<fritsch> ricardo: they are written in ISO-8859-1 I think
<fritsch> ricardo: that`s the problem
<fritsch> ricardo: you can read everything written in UTF-8
<ricardo> fritsch: me too....so..for now LANG = "en_US" and LANGUAGE = "en_US"....
<fritsch> ricardo: try this http://japanese.china.org.cn/japanese/index.htm in iso :-) no luck at all
<ricardo> fritsch: moreover when i write mails over gmail....accents are not displayed correctly to the receiver....
<fritsch> ricardo: utf-8 is the way to go in teh future
<ricardo> why?
<ricardo> fritsch: iso is a STANDARD...
<fritsch> ricardo: yes it is "one" of them
<thejusticecow> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<fritsch> ricardo: http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/unicode.html
<hugelmopf> does anybody have a kopete package, that fixes the new "too old" bug?
<hugelmopf> (for connecting to ICQ)
<fritsch> hugelmopf: which version
<fritsch> hugelmopf: i built today a 3.5.4 version but do not want recommand an upgrade to you
<fritsch> hugelmopf: the patch is only a one liner
<hugelmopf> fritsch: i am using kopete 0.12 right now (including the fix for "client too old" that was needed a few weeks ago), but now the ICQ server again says "client too old", and the #kopete channel topic confirms this as fixed in the latest svn.
<fritsch> hugelmopf: do you have the sources installed? from which repesetory (f** word) do you use it?
<ricardo> fritsch: so in theory UTF should recognise ISO 8859 characters? or should i convert all my files and directories to UTF....? will a window machine be able to correctly read those files?
<fritsch> ricardo: no UTF tries to read the ISO Files as UTF, this gives problems for      etc.
<Bazzi_> ricardo: no, no and no.
<hugelmopf> yes, i have the sources. i used jriddels kopete package and applied that one fix. can you show me the patch for the latest bug?
<fritsch> http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=17185&action=view
<hugelmopf> fritsch: thanks a lot, will try it later
<fritsch> hugelmopf: it builds a long time
<Bazzi_> ricardo: problem is that those charsets are implemented in userland, e.g. Windows itself can handle Unicode files but e.g. UltraEdit cannot (just an example, I don't know if it actually can)
<intelikey> or do everything in C
<Hobbsee> anyone around here using kde 3.5.2 and kopete?
<ricardo> fritsch: hum......so...is there any COMPLETE solution?
<fritsch> ricardo: I think no :-(
<fritsch> ricardo: just had to convert all iso files while installing kubuntu
<fritsch> Hobbsee: mmh no connection possible? ;-)
<Hobbsee> fritsch: huh?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: what the problem with this combination?
<Hobbsee> ah, got it to work, it's okay
<intelikey> who uses 'ed' ?
<MilhousePunkRock> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ricardo> fritsch: look...i just did a little experiment...
<ricardo> fritsch: there is something that is freaking me out...
<ROBOd> hello
<fritsch> ricardo: okay?
<ROBOd> is KDE 3.5.4 available?
<fritsch> ROBOd: no don`t use it
<ricardo> fritsch: i created an ISO and  UTF file with special caracters with kate
<fritsch> ROBOd: currently the kubuntu customazations are broken
<ricardo> fritsch: then i opened both files in xp...
<fritsch> ricardo: okay, i am with you
<ricardo> fritsch: most of the characters were not readable!
<fritsch> ricardo: depends on the software you used to open
<ricardo> fritsch: but that is not all.....then i created a WIN txt with the same characters....
<ROBOd> fritsch: i have kde 3.5.3 from kubuntu.com
<ricardo> fritsch: in win i used classic notepad
<ROBOd> fritsch: if they'll add kde 3.5.4 i'll get that too :)
<fritsch> ROBOd: good, keep it - till kubuntu.org announces 3.5.4
<ROBOd> aha, thanks
<fritsch> ricardo: classic notepad is really too silly
<ricardo> fritsch: then i come back to kubuntu an ALL files are displayed with errors....yes ...you heard me right...ALL of the files...even the linux created ones!!!
<fritsch> ricardo: it even does not know about linux ne lines \n
<ROBOd> fritsch: thing is, i have ubuntu anyway ... i just need konqueror, quanta and some other small packages from kde, not the entire package
<fritsch> ricardo: i think the linux way is utf-8
<fritsch> ricardo: let us see what vista does
<ROBOd> (not the entire meta-package, that is)
<ROBOd> fritsch: any ETA for KDE 3.5.4 on kubuntu.com ?
<fritsch> ROBOd: there are beta packages, but do not use them
<ricardo> fritsch: like i said...i need compatibility....i use windows at work...most of my friends use windows....
<fritsch> ROBOd: some problems: no kubuntu customazations, the kopete version is not uptodate ..
<fritsch> ricardo: perhaps your way to go should be ISO, but apple uses UTF for default
<ROBOd> i have added the kde-latest package repository from kubuntu
<fritsch> ricardo: too
<ROBOd> it seems kde 3.5.4 hasn't yet been added
<fritsch> ROBOd: this is just a symlink to kde-353
<ROBOd> fritsch: when they'll come out of beta? :)
<fritsch> ROBOd: lol don`t know, ask Riddell
<ROBOd> Riddell: any ETA for kde 3.5.4? non-beta release
<ROBOd> :)
<IzEBaLL> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fritsch> ROBOd: replace the "latest" with 354
<fritsch> ROBOd: and be warned again
<ROBOd> ok, thanks
<ROBOd> i'll wait like a good kid, until they make it official
<ROBOd> thanks for the info, gtg now
<fritsch> ROBOd: good kid :-)
<ROBOd> hehe, lol
<ROBOd> bye bye :)
<fritsch> bye
<intelikey> well well well !   i just learned that if inittab has commented out tty's  it opens them anyway but just doesn't run getty on them.
<intelikey> that is mos' enercin'
<ph3r> Hmm, Kubuntu hangs during boot. How can I check error logs?
<fritsch> ph3r: first disable the splash screen
<fritsch> ph3r: and look where it hangs
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello Ignite__
<damian_> anyone know how to get the java plugin to work under firefox
<ph3r> fritsch: how do I go about disabling the splash screen?
<fritsch> sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fritsch> here you see deoptions=quiet splash ....
<fritsch> delete splash from this line
<fritsch> rund sudo update-grub
<fritsch> after that reboot
<MilhousePunkRock> and run update-grbu
<MilhousePunkRock> and run update-grub*
<Ignite__> hello MilhousePunkRock
<fritsch> ph3r: deoptions means defoptions (typo)
<ph3r> thanks
<ph3r> fritsch: it's hanging on Starting hardware abstraction layer hald
<intelikey> figgers.
<fritsch> ph3r: did  you compile a custom kernel?
<gnomefreak> can someone on dapper do me a couple favors i just need package info
<gnomefreak> i need full output of apt-cache policy gnome-panel and apt-cache policy gnome-session
<gnomefreak> no i dont care if its installd
<fritsch> gnomefreak: sure
<gnomefreak> ty
<fritsch> gnomefreak: per mail, per paste-bin?
<gnomefreak> pastebin is fine
* gnomefreak working pre coffee :(
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<fritsch> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19371
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> perfect ;)
<gnomefreak> thank you so much
<fritsch> gnomefreak: hehe, good idea the coffee, but milc is gone
<fritsch> gnomefreak: no problem at all :-) (still looking at the 3.5.4 kde issues)
<gnomefreak> fritsch: i will be in a bit (has someone filied a bug on it yet?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: no, because nobody knows what to fill - working, without the customazations
<PsySine> is there any way to disable the blue transparent selection rectangle?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: and because these are beta packages?
<gnomefreak> beta shouldnt matter seeing as its going into edgy
<gnomefreak> brb going for coffee
<fritsch> gnomefreak: If I select "crystal" style <- the default style, i can see the preview, but if click on okay, it is not used
<zan> hello! i was trying to install the nvidia drivers by executing the following command (of course after installing the packages and making a backup of xorg.conf): "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" it returned
<zan> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<zan> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<zan> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<zan> command:
<zan> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<zan> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<zan> from nv to nvidia.
<fritsch> gnomefreak: i compiled the latest kwin-style from debian (dpkg-buildpackage) but no change
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<fritsch> gnomefreak: :-)
<gnomefreak> zan: use pastebin
<dnoc> Hi all
<zan> how?
<gnomefreak> ok brb need coffee
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dnoc> Guys I have a case here and I need help, any body have some time?
<fritsch> dnoc: depends ;-)
<dnoc> ok
<dnoc> then let me put it down
<dnoc> I am trying to install knetstats
<dnoc> I got the .tar file from the website
<dnoc> it requier scons
<dnoc> I intalled that
<dnoc> as the readme stats
<dnoc> i issueed the command scons install
<dnoc> and i keep getting the following error
<dnoc> scons: *** No SConstruct file found.
<dnoc> File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/SCons/Script/__init__.py", line 870, in _main
<dnoc> I tryed the deb package with no hope too
<fritsch> dnoc: did you run scons in the right directory?
<dnoc> yap
<fritsch> http://www.sourcentral.org/man/debian-stable/1+scons <-
<fritsch> dnoc: you can give him a sconstruct file with the -f option
<fritsch> dnoc: it needs it, i think
<Ash-Fox> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<zan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<soben> Hello everybody
<dnoc> I wiiilll try that
<dnoc> thank you for your time
<damian_> anyone know how to get the java plugin to work under firefox
<fritsch> damian_: apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<damian_> I tried that
<fritsch> damian_: perhaps enable multiverse, universe
<damian_> but I get errors
<fritsch> damian_: restart firefox
<damian_> I'll show you
<damian_> hold on a sec
<fritsch> damian_: don`t paste too much here in
<damian_> I won't
<damian_> ok
<damian_> it says it depends on sun-java5-bin
<damian_> but supposedly I already installed that with EasyUbunty
<damian_> ubuntu*
<fritsch> damian_: then do apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<damian_> well I do that
<damian_> and I get another error..
<damian_> hold on...
<gnomefreak> fritsch: ok what package does this (bug) have in common? i guess what package controls this
* gnomefreak gonna start at beggingin
<fritsch> gnomefreak: kdelibs*
<damian_> wow
<gnomefreak> oh no
<damian_> I can't believe I did that
<damian_> this whole time I've been declining the license agreement
<soben> I cannot enter Adept. It said "The APT Database could not be opened! This may caused by incorrect APT configuration...". Anyone know how to solve this problem?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: further symptom: you can choose the  decoration "crystal" but it does not use it
<gnomefreak> excuse my ignorance but kdelibs depend on to work? i ask this cause kdelibs was fixed as i thought
<damian_> where do Isun-java5-jre get
<gnomefreak> damian_: multiverse repo
<gnomefreak> !repos > damian_
<fritsch> gnomefreak: whole kde "seems" working
<gnomefreak> damian_: please read your pm from ubotu
<fritsch> gnomefreak: but, the kubuntu customazations are not used/working
<fritsch> gnomefreak: crystal decoration can be previewed but not enabled
<fritsch> gnomefreak: perhaps something of kubuntu-default-settings builds against wrong libs?
<dnoc> I am feedup with this
<gnomefreak> fritsch: im going on the assumption that since it works in edgy and doesnt in dapper its something in dapper stopping it from using them
<dnoc> I can't make it work
<gnomefreak> dnoc: what?
<damian_> jre is not in any of the repositories
<gnomefreak> damian_: its in multiverse repo
<dnoc> anybody know of a deb package for knetstats 1.6?
<damian_> I looked there
<damian_> I can't find it
<gnomefreak> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<damian_> sigh
<gnomefreak> damian_: make sure its multiverse not backports multiverse you have enabled
<damian_> I did that a while ago
<fritsch> gnomefreak: another bug I found this morning: the 3.5.4 kopete client is to old, fix is a one liner
<damian_> all repos are enabled
<damian_> is win32codec also supposed to be in multiverse?
<damian_> there are tons of libs that I couldn't find in any of the repos
<gnomefreak> damian_: can you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<damian_> even the documentation said it would be there
<damian_> ok
<gnomefreak> damian_: no w32codecs are not in any repos
<dnoc> anybody know of a deb package for knetstats 1.6?
<damian_> what exactly is pastebin
<damian_> I'm not too familiar with irc
<gnomefreak> dnoc: try google if its different than the version in your repos
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dnoc> I did, no hope
<fritsch> dnoc: http://www.0x5c.net/knetstats/
<dnoc> even the one in the repos is not working
* gnomefreak goes for coffee
<dnoc> it keep giving me error
<zan> can anyone help me please? i am trying to install the nvidia drivers... i installed the nvidia glx package, the kernel module was already installed, but when i hit "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" i get an error
<zan> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<zan> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<fritsch> zan: no problem: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zan> sorry
<fritsch> zan: replace nv with nvidia
<zan> should i remove the load dri?
<zan> and glcore...
<fritsch> zan: be sure you have installed linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` and nvidia-glx
<zan> they are installed :D
<damian_> ok I posted it
<gnomefreak> damian_: link please
<fritsch> damian_: link?
<dnoc> fritsch I tryed that page
<damian_> name=damian
<damian_> ok
<damian_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19375
<zan> fritsch: no need to remove load dri?
<dnoc> oh man, this only with knetstats
<fritsch> damian_: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<gnomefreak> damian_: do you see the lines that end in universe
<dnoc> i don't know what i will incounter with xgl?!!
<fritsch> damian_: add multiverse
<gnomefreak> fritsch: ty
<fritsch> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse <- has too look like this
<gnomefreak> dnoc: nothing good
<damian_> so add multiverse to the lines that end in universe?
<gnomefreak> damian_: yes it should be universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> damian_: than save close and run sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> fritsch: ok where were we
<damian_> ok
<fritsch> gnomefreak: kubuntu-default-settings is prevented from working
<fritsch> gnomefreak: my idea: compiled against incompatible lib, but i recompiled
<gnomefreak> and it didnt work?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: /etc/kderc is read correctly, i looked in with strace
<fritsch> gnomefreak: compiling went fine, but did not work afterwards
<fritsch> gnomefreak: i take the kubuntu-default-settings from edgy and compile this one (we`ll see)
<zan> should i remove the load "dri" line from xorg.conf???????
<fritsch> zan: try :-)
<fritsch> zan: nvidia does not need it
<fritsch> zan: but just replacing nv with nvidia should be fine
<zan> who does?
<zan> ok... 10x a lot! :D
<fritsch> zan: radeon dri for ex
<zan> aha
<fritsch> zan: do not forget nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<gnomefreak> ut oh
<gnomefreak> hold that thought
<gnomefreak> 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper1 0  is that your version of kdelibs?
<gnomefreak> ha
<gnomefreak> i dont even have them installed
<fritsch> gnomefreak: 3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper1
<gnomefreak> fritsch: installeD?
<fritsch> kdelibs 4c2a installed kdelibs4-dev installed kdelibs-data installed
<fritsch> gnomefreak: every version is: 3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper1
<gnomefreak> not here
<gnomefreak> ;)
<fritsch> okay, which shal i remove
<gnomefreak> hold on
<fritsch> gnomefreak: you did a dist-upgrade *g*?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: what says: dpkg -l |grep 3.5.3
<gnomefreak> kdelibs-data = 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu1
<fritsch> ii  kdelibs-data                           3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper1
<damian_> ok I got everything to work just fine
<damian_> thanks guys!
<fritsch> okay, i remove the kdelibs42c
<fritsch> gnomefreak: cannot break *G* anything
<gnomefreak> you removed kdelibs42c?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: no removing is not possible in any way - wnats to uninstall every kde app
<gnomefreak> ah
<fritsch> gnomefreak: no i tried to, because you do not have it installed
<gnomefreak> yes i do
<fritsch> gnomefreak: i build the edgy kubuntu-default-settings, mom
<gnomefreak> ii  kdelibs-data                           3.5.4-0ubuntu1                        core shared data for all KDE applications
<gnomefreak> ii  kdelibs4c2a                            3.5.4-0ubuntu1                        core libraries and binaries for all KDE appl
<gnomefreak> those are the 2 i have related to kdelibs i think
<fritsch> gnomefreak: i have the same instlled
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fritsch> gnomefreak: okay the edgy backport of the default-settings was not the problem
<gnomefreak> i have idea
<gnomefreak> fritsch: match yorus up with this make sure everything is same http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19376
<fritsch> gnomefreak: okay, ill wait - just downgraded
<fritsch> okay, wait
<gnomefreak> take your time
<fritsch> gnomefreak: mmmh diff does not like the inputs
<fritsch> gnomefreak: yours i have pasted is very malformated after that
<fritsch> gnomefreak: by hand
<gnomefreak> fritsch: sorry i hit wrong x
<gnomefreak> can you run a backtrace or strace against the setting mangler?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19378
<fritsch> gnomefreak: i pasted mine below ...
<gnomefreak> k
<fritsch> gnomefreak: could not see sth. relevant with the "first" look
<zan> hi! how can i install the mozilla browser (not firefox)?
<fritsch> zan: sudo apt-get install mozilla-browser
<gnomefreak> think i just foiund it
<fritsch> gnomefreak: yes?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: ping
<fritsch> gnomefreak: can i suggest sth. for the 3.5.4 packages?
<gnomefreak> ksmserver                              3.5.4-0ubuntu1 mine
<gnomefreak> ksmserver                              3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper1  yours
<fritsch> ksmserver                              3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper1
<gnomefreak> ~dapper1 is what bothers me
<Travis> Gah, what is the command for the databases? $ Sudo Synaptics?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: ~dapper1 is also missing in others?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: compared
<gnomefreak> Travis: synaptic and adept are in the menus
<gnomefreak> fritsch: correct
<Travis> ah, which menuis
<gnomefreak> im hoping riddell has the .diffs on them
<gnomefreak> Travis: are you on kde or gnome?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=17185&action=view <- this has to go in, or nobody can connect to icq
<Travis> kde
<fritsch> gnomefreak: but other "baustelle", just wanted to menation
<gnomefreak> fritsch: where is adept in kde menu
<Riddell> gnomefreak: hmm?
<fritsch> KDEicon -> System -> Adept
<gnomefreak> Riddell: whats the differnece in ~dapper1 pacackes?
<RogueX> Anyone very familiar with Konversation?
<gnomefreak> packages even
<Travis> thanks
<Riddell> gnomefreak: they're built for dapper
<Ace2005> Help! i restarted my computer and my fonts look crappy
<Travis> thanks guys :] 
<gnomefreak> Riddell: im wondering if that could even be the issue (looked like it at first
<fritsch> Ace2005: the weather is not so nice outside
<Ace2005> They are smaller, and harder to read and don't look as good
<fritsch> Ace2005: kde?
<fritsch> Ace2005: go to control settings and choose another?
<Ace2005> fritsch: Well yes kde, thats why i'm in #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> here is the comparison dapper to edgy http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19378
<Travis> any way I can get synaptic? I've had it before on KDE
<Ace2005> fritsch: I think its because i ran dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fritsch> Ace2005: just wanted to ask, some come to #kubuntu using gnome and just use konqueror or so
<fritsch> Ace2005: okay, perhaps your font paths have changed
<Ace2005> fritsch: I restored the backup made by xorg but it did nothing
<fritsch> paste your config in the pastebin
<fritsch> Ace2005: after restore have you restarted kdm?
<Ace2005> yes
<Ace2005> i restarted the computer as well
<fritsch> Ace2005: are all fonts looking like this?
<gnomefreak> makes me think something in the ~dapper1 has changed in edgy and thats where the difference is
<Riddell> gnomefreak: I don't think there's any non dapper packages in that archive except source
<Ace2005> fritsch: Yup in everything fom konversation to the run dialogue to kwrite, let me check some gnome apps
<Travis> '
<Travis> '
<Travis> any way I can get synaptic? I've had it before on KDE
<Ace2005> fritsch: They are screwed as well
<Ace2005> Travis: apt-get install synaptic
<fritsch> Ace2005: log in as another user and have alook
<Ace2005> Travis: and then run synaptic using "kdesu synaptic"
<Travis> bah humbug, the computer i am working with doesn't have internet atm
<Ace2005> fritsch: Like root?
<fritsch> Ace2005: no
<Ace2005> fritsch: Thats the only other user there is
<gnomefreak> hmm
<fritsch> Ace2005: create another
<fritsch> Ace2005: we have to look if this are your user settings
<fritsch> Ace2005: was the font also incorrect on the kdm screen?
<Ace2005> fritsch: i think so
<fritsch> Riddell: you got that, that i can preview the default crystal theme, but it does not change using it, the other default decos are fine
<Ace2005> fritsch: How come kuser is allowing me to have a capital letter in the username?
<zan> what should i install for mp3z?
<fritsch> dont kno
<gnomefreak> !mp3 > zan
<fritsch> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ace2005> fritsch: I'll be back after i log in to the new account
<gnomefreak> fritsch: can you grab the ksmserver.deb from pakcages.ubuntu.com/edgy and see if it helps?
<fritsch> yes
<fritsch> gnomefreak: have to recompile it
<gnomefreak> why no deb?
<fritsch> libc
<gnomefreak> try it but i dont think it will help than
<fritsch> ksmserver hngt ab von libc6 (>= 2.4-1); aber:
* gnomefreak really starting to hate libc6
<fritsch> hihi reinstalled the dapper one kdm crahsed freeze :-)
<fritsch> gnomefreak: give your kdm a STRG ALT Backspace
<fritsch> gnomefreak: crashes also?
<gnomefreak> just alt backspace?
<fritsch> CTRL alt Backspace
<fritsch> gnomefreak: to force restart
<gnomefreak> it will restart kdm
<fritsch> gnomefreak: cool mine crashes hard freeze
<fritsch> gnomefreak: try again after todesstern comes up again
<gnomefreak> brb let me boot kde
<Ace2007> fritsch: The fonts are fine for the new user
<fritsch> Ace2007: so your user settings are the problem
<Ace2007> fritsch: seems so
<fritsch> Ace2007: nothing to do with xorg.conf
<Ace2007> fritsch: I'n now logged in as the new user
<Ace2007> fritsch: Maybe i should delete all the personal fonts i have in my fonts:/ dir?
<fritsch> Ace2007: try
<zan> what gstreamer should i install? i cannot find the ugly and bad ones :(
<Ace2007> Hi can someone who has a quite fresh install of kubuntu tell me how many fonts you have in fonts:/System i have 755 i never put there
<eeos> hi there, anyone with experienc eof using rosegarden on kubuntu?
<Ace2007> and they are ugly
<zan> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fritsch> Ace2007: backup your .kde directory
<fritsch> Ace2007: move it out of the way, your .fonts too
<fritsch> Ace2007: and retry setting up
<Ace2007> fritsch: oh that'll take forever
<fritsch> Ace2007: h? why?
<Ace2007> fritsch: how many fonts do you have in fonts:/system?
<fritsch> Ace2007: wargh! don` t do anything for the whole system, stay in your home
<Ace2007> fritsch: But how many?
<fritsch> Ace2007: don`t know
<fritsch> Ace2007: dont`t want too look
<Ace2007> fritsch: but 755 fonts and about 300 fonts which i like and i put into personal, thats like a 1000 fonts!!! and most of them suck!
<Ace2007> can someone tell me how many fonts you have in fonts:/system ?
<fritsch> Ace2007: kubuntu default install?
<Ace2007> yup
<fritsch> Ace2007: font:/system does not work in konqueror for me
<Ace2007> y?
<fritsch> Ace2007: fonts of course
<Ace2007> sorry i forgot the capital S, fonts:/System
<roland17> oups not in french?
<Ace2007> 1fr
<Ace2007> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ace2007> only english here
<ThunderStruck> ok that doesnt restart cleanly
<fritsch> Ace2007: 250 items in there
<Fjodor> Kopete seems to be ragarded too old a client for ICQ again. Hobbsee pointed me to sources for 0.12.1, so that's what I use. Will there be another updated sources with the patch from the kopete forum that seems to fix it (again)?
<roland17> thank you !
<Hobbsee> Fjodor: done x2.   in edgy and dapper official packages.  hours ago.
<Ace2007> fritsch: now could you by any chance put them into an archive and put them on rapidshare?
<Hobbsee> Fjodor: no, i'm not updating that one, patch is in kdesvn if you want to patch your kopete with it.
<Fjodor> Hobbsee: Wonderful! Thanks. What was the link again?
<fritsch> Ace2007: no, this will break the dpkg system
<Ace2007> fritsch: how?
<Hobbsee> Fjodor: or you can try to use the current edgy packages, and build them for dapper.  but they may not build, iirc
<Hobbsee> Fjodor: the link no longer exists
<fritsch> Ace2007: putting files over files into your system
<fritsch> Ace2007: if you install the correct pacakges the cannot be overwritten
<Fjodor> Hobbsee: Indeed. You pointed me to some sources on motu, I think
<Fjodor> Hobbsee: Ah, ok
<fritsch> gnomefreak: mmmh could you get a freeze, too?
<gnomefreak> nope
<fritsch> gnomefreak: me not again, too
<fritsch> gnomefreak: just worked once ;-)
<gnomefreak> fritsch: can you restart your kicker for me real fast
<Fjodor> Hobbsee: Well, thanks still :-)
<gnomefreak> and let me know if anything changes
<fritsch> okay done
<fritsch> killed it and started it
<gnomefreak> nothing changed?
<gnomefreak> fritsch: did you get system defaults back?
<Ace2007> how do i get dpkg to tell me which package has put Borg9 on my system?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: yes
<fritsch> gnomefreak: these are not the kubuntu ones
<fritsch> gnomefreak: but it`s logging sth in my terminal, i read
<gnomefreak> kde defaults?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: yes he reads /usr/share/applications/kde/
<Ace2007> Wait a sec i have an idea, if i delete all the files in System, will it take effect before i logout?
<gnomefreak> theres something hitting us right in the face and we cant see it
<Ace2007> I'm going to pop into synaptic, write down the font files dependant on kubuntu-desktop and tell it to reinstall them ;)
<fritsch> gnomefreak: i paste my .xsession-log to paste-bin
<fritsch> .xsession-errors
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<fritsch> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19381
<Ace2007> so how do i see which package installed a file alled borg9?
<Ace2007> so how do i see which package installed a file called borg9?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry? somebody can tell me why i can't start matlab using the run dialog but i can only from a terminal? it seems like it require to have a terminal where to write his output.. could it be?
<fritsch> dpkg -S filename
<fritsch> Ace2007: dpkg -S filename
<fritsch> Tallia1Kubuntu: do not think so, look if the icon starts the same as your console comamnd
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah, it does
<Tallia1Kubuntu> even in the kmenu, if i disable execute in terminal, it stops starting
<fritsch> hehe don`t know
<fritsch> Tallia1Kubuntu: then keep it enabled, perhaps aks the developer?
<Hobbsee> Fjodor: i pointed you to a link on buntudot.org which no longer exists, yeah
<Fjodor> Hobbsee: Yes, I saw you said that after I asked again. Sorry
<Hobbsee> Fjodor: :)
<Hobbsee> it's okay
<gnomefreak> fritsch: i dont see anythng that slaps me in the face in that
<acojlo> hi, can someone help me? I need one file : "/etc/default/acpi-support". This file suddenly became binary instead of just text script. Reinstallation of acpi-support does not go well and I can not get this file right. Please, you could just copy and paste in in private chat channel here, but please, first say here that you will
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-system-default is run by ksmserver correct?
<jeroenvrp> anyone knows if the http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ are ready to use?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: dont know, sorry
<gnomefreak> jeroenvrp: yes and no
<jeroenvrp> gnomefreak: skip the yes, and tell me about the no? :-)
<fritsch> acojlo: just dpkg -x /var/cache/apt/archive/acpi-support... /adirectory
<fritsch> acojlo: you can fetch it out there ...
<gnomefreak> jeroenvrp: its ready for testing (seems to be an issue in dapper with it) thats what me and fritsch are talking about atm
<jeroenvrp> gnomefreak: than I test it
<fritsch> gnomefreak: anything i can test? why are the kwin-style etc. not able to get used anymore?
<gnomefreak> fritsch: im wondering what package we can pull an strace on
<acojlo> fritsch : many thanks!!!
<fritsch> gnomefreak: have there been qt updates?
<fritsch> acojlo: no prob
<gnomefreak> i think so
<zan> hi guys!... can someone please tell me what should i install to play mp3z with amarok?
<fritsch> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> zan: it tells you on that first link
<fritsch> zan: you got this 5 times this day?
<gnomefreak> i cant remember the name
<DarkAdmiral> is there an updated package for kopete?
<gnomefreak> define updated
<fritsch> DarkAdmiral: yes, the default kubuntu packages are already updated
<fritsch> DarkAdmiral: if you use 3.5.3 you are stuck at the moment
<fritsch> gnomefreak: icq have changed their protocoal a bit again
<fritsch> gnomefreak: the one liner fix ... Protocol Version ...
<DarkAdmiral> fritsch: ok thx, do you also know a fixed package for kopete 0.12?
<fritsch> DarkAdmiral: I build one my self against 3.5.3 some time ago
<fritsch> DarkAdmiral: some minutes
<fritsch> DarkAdmiral: but no support
<DarkAdmiral> fritsch: doesn't matter
<fritsch> DarkAdmiral: you have a ftp that i can upload
<Healot> HE JUSt want to use it
<DarkAdmiral> i have, i will upload it for you
<DarkAdmiral> fritsch:  but pls first send it by email
<acojlo> people, with sata drive, is it must to have sata support built in (not as module)?
<DarkAdmiral> fritsch: darkadmiral@onlinehome.de
<Healot> could you publish thee file?
<fritsch> Healot: me?
<Healot> sure
<fritsch> what i did: get kopete-0.12.1.tar.bz2 from kopete.kde.org
<fritsch> apply the patch from this morning
<fritsch> apply the debian patches from the Riddell pacakge
<fritsch> run dpkg-buildpackage
<fritsch> patch is here: http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=17185&action=view
<DarkAdmiral> fritsch: would you send it to me?
<fritsch> DarkAdmiral: sorry nearly no upload bandwith
<fritsch> Healot: apply this http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/kopete_3.5.3+kopete0.12.0-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<fritsch> Healot: and the patch mentioned above
<fritsch> DarkAdmiral: wargh, have deleted the deb :-(
<DarkAdmiral> lol
<fritsch> ah no! have found it
<Riddell> fritsch: what are you doing
<fritsch> Riddell: build a debian package from 0.12.1 kopete with the patch from this morning
<fritsch> Riddell: your debian patch applies cleanly
<fritsch> Riddell: but your version is very out date
<Riddell> it's already in edgy, use that
<fritsch> Riddell: the 3.5.4 version is "too old to connect" to icq
<DarkAdmiral> fritsch: the kopete from the repositories doesnt work either
<fritsch> DarkAdmiral: I am online
<fritsch> Riddell: http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=17185&action=view <- this one made it work
<Riddell> fritsch: I know.  the fix is in edgy, rebuilt the edgy package
<fritsch> Riddell: okay thankyou very much
<DarkAdmiral> fritsch: is it just in edgy?
<fritsch> Riddell: what do we do with the kde 3.5.4 issues in dapper?
<DarkAdmiral> Dapper STS (slow term support)
<fritsch> Riddell: the version I see on the mirror is from 24. Juli
<fritsch> Riddell: okay sorr! overlooked
<zan> fritsch, don't kill me :)), but i still get an error after i enabled all the repositories: Package libxine-extracodecs is not available.
<fritsch> zan: don`t kill you
<fritsch> zan: it is in multiverse
<fritsch> zan: you have not correctly enabled multiverse
<zan> hmmm... so what should i do?
<zan> re-enable?
<fritsch> zan: enable multiverse, apt-get update ...
<jeroenvrp> fritsch: what issues
<fritsch> zan: /etc/apt/sources.list must have: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<zan> cool... i'll look into it
<fritsch> jeroenvrp: no kubuntu-default-settings are displayed anymore, you cannot even choose the style, etc.
<jeroenvrp> mmm thats not a problem, I allready have my own style
<jeroenvrp> or can I dont change that
<jeroenvrp> anyhow; I try to install it now but it is stuck kdebase-data
<gnomefreak> i think my brain just crashed it keeps thinking libc :(
<fritsch> gnomefreak: mmmh reset? walkin around outside a bit?
<gnomefreak> i just got back from that tooka little stroll around the yard
<gnomefreak> Riddell: are you releasing 3.5.4 for dapper at all?
<Ace2005> fritsch: I FIXED IT!!! YAY!!!
<zan> fritsch, is it au.archive.... or just archive?
<fritsch> zan: both is okay
<gnomefreak> zan: just archive is fine
<fritsch> gnomefreak: au is the localization from australia
<gnomefreak> i know
<fritsch> gnomefreak: yes, wrong name in front
<Ace2005> i decided to try installing xgl and i think the problem was that xorg was still being used since i forgot to change kdmrc back when i stopped using compiz
<Riddell> gnomefreak: probably with a caveat
<Ace2005> i mean xgl was still being used even though i stopped using compiz
<zan> it's working, it's working... 10x again... :D
<fritsch> zan: don`t listen to music too loud ... police :-)
<zan> fritsch: ok :-s... i'll stick to that! :P
<gnomefreak> Riddell: i know its a little late but anyway we can get a OSX theme for 3.5.4?
<fritsch> Riddell: okay building kopete on both: 3.5.3 and 3.5.4
<Riddell> gnomefreak: huh?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: anyway to get a osx theme in kubuntu. maybe in a themes-extra package or something?
<Riddell> install baghira
<gnomefreak> ok
<Healot> want music? install bhangra
<gnomefreak> :)
<zan> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kbrooks> Question. :-)
<kbrooks> How do you all promote Kubuntu?
<Healot> question, how do you?
<kbrooks> I want to find (research) new ways of advertising open source software. I'll explain in #-offtopic why
<thejusticecow> !openoffice.org
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<thejusticecow> !xchat
<ubotu> I know nothing about xchat - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thejusticecow> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Healot> !drunk
<ubotu> I know nothing about drunk - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> dont play with the bot please
<thejusticecow> my open office has unmet dependencies
<thejusticecow> and -f install
<thejusticecow> will not fix it
<thejusticecow> it has errors
<gnomefreak> the edgy or dapper
<thejusticecow> is this a common problem?
<thejusticecow> im on edgy
<gnomefreak> thejusticecow: its very common it will be fixed soon
<vranikx> hello all, have anybody also problem with kopete 0.12.1 and icq account? i have error message: icq client is too old
<gnomefreak> vranikx: being fixed last i heard
<zan> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<thejusticecow> gnomefreak: but it is stopping me from installing other applications, i am unable to purge or remove it aswell, do you ahve any advice?
<vranikx> i had this problem in earlier version and it was fixed but now (i have same version which fixed this problem) i have same problem
<gnomefreak> thejusticecow: use dapper if you cant deal with the breakage
<gnomefreak> Riddell: kxdocker is trashed (if its your package)
<thejusticecow> gnomefreak:  will dist-upgrade give me dapper?
<gnomefreak> thejusticecow: no best/safest way is to reinstall
<gnomefreak> from dapper cd
<thejusticecow> so basicly dl the iso and do it all over again?
<thejusticecow> ok
<thejusticecow> but dapper is still kubuntu yes?
<abattoir> gnomefreak: you mean the kxdocker_conf.xml file being 0B in the package?
<vranikx> thejuicecow: but back up yuor home folder
<gnomefreak> i tihnk so give me a sec but i think that was error
<vranikx> thejuicecow: and after reinstall restore it and you`ll have same settings like now
<gnomefreak> it just tells me it may be corrupt so yes that would be it
<thejusticecow> ok
<thejusticecow> thanks alot guys
<vranikx> np
<abattoir> gnomefreak: yes, that's what i found (/usr/share/apps/kxdocker_conf.xml and ~/.kde/share/apps/kxdocker_conf.xml) are both 0B
<abattoir> gnomefreak: if you use a custom kxdocker_conf.xml or copy one from the source, it works fine :)
<abattoir> gnomefreak: just FYI
* Healot eats thejusticecow
<thejusticecow> ?
* kbrooks eats everyone.
<thejusticecow> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<thejusticecow> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Dasnipa`> ubuntu + 2 should be "sexy sloth"
<Alimah> with the sloth from "ice age"
<Dasnipa`> no that would be copyright infringement
<Ace2007> Hi all where is the Crystal SVG iconset stored? it came with kubuntu
<fritsch> dpkg -l |grep crystal
<fritsch> dpkg -l |grep -i crystal
<abattoir> Ace2007: /usr/share/icons
<fritsch> dpkg -L "the package"
<Ace2007> hi abattoir, thanks
<abattoir> Ace2007: hi :)
<Polarbeer> Hi all! I need help getting the media player working. Anyone feel like helping a total Linux newbie?
<abattoir> Polarbeer: which media player? Kaffeine?
<Ace2007> Polarbeer: So whats the problem?
<Polarbeer> I've tried Kaffeine, KMplayer and AmoraK
<Polarbeer> none of them work
<Alimah> what kind of file?
<Ace2007> Polarbeer: So what are you trying to play?
<Polarbeer> works with cd/dvd
<Polarbeer> mp3 files and wmw video
<damian_> you need the right codecs
<damian_> you need win32codecs
<Polarbeer> on some of my video files the video worked but the sound didnt
<damian_> what player are you using
<damian_> polarbeer
<Polarbeer> ive used 3
<damian_> can you list them
<Polarbeer> but in one of them you can configure xine i think
<Polarbeer> I've tried Kaffeine, KMplayer and AmoraK
<damian_> have you downloaded and installed all the appropriate codecs?
<damian_> wmv is a proprietary format
<Ace2007> Polarbeer: Can you paste your soruces list here and give us a link: http://pastebin.com/
<damian_> the players won't play them out of the box
<stanks> hello
<damian_> hello stanks
<fritsch> gnomefreak: found another bug, if you mark a sth. and paste it in, the middle part is missing ...
<damian_> I wonder what desktop environment gnomefreak uses
* Ace2007 too
<Polarbeer> sorry guys didnt mean to be rude
* Ace2007 wonders too
<Polarbeer> my 'Konqueror' just crashed
<Ace2007> Polarbeer: Welcome Back
<gnomefreak> damian_: kde, xfce.gnome,E,flux
<damian_> no gnome gnomefreak?
<Polarbeer> maybe my computer doesn't want me switching to Linux...
<damian_> nm
<damian_> were you using winxp
<Polarbeer> me?
<Polarbeer> no
<damian_> yes
<damian_> what were you using
<damian_> os x?
<Polarbeer> Kubuntu
<damian_> I meant before you switched
<Polarbeer> aha
<Polarbeer> xp
<kbrooks> Polarbeer: its your patience
<kbrooks> be patient :-)
<Polarbeer> :D
<damian_> yes
<damian_> linux can be frustrating
<damian_> but it's infinitely more powerful than windoze
<kbrooks> linux is entirely new
<Polarbeer> well i really want to learn, because it seems great if I can get it working
<kbrooks> and powwerful
<Polarbeer> yep
<kbrooks> so powerful that...
<Polarbeer> well
<damian_> so did you install the codecs polarbeer
<Polarbeer> i have amoraK, Kaffeine and KMplayer
<Polarbeer> no
<Polarbeer> i dnt think so
<Ace2005> Ok does anyone know how i can change Ctrl+Alt+Backspace into Ctrl+Alt+Shift+F12 because i keep pressing it
<damian_> they won't play wmv files then
<Polarbeer> i see
<Polarbeer> so how do i obtain them?
<damian_> wmv is proprietary
<kbrooks> Polarbeer: get the codecs then
<damian_> lemme link you
<damian_> it's quite simple
<Polarbeer> thanks damian
<damian_> there's a nice guide
<damian_> try this
<damian_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Polarbeer> thank you
<Polarbeer> ill look it up
<Polarbeer> i have one more question right away
<damian_> yes?
<Healot> Polarbeer: cheers f face
<Polarbeer> ive tried KMplayer, which has a console mode
<Polarbeer> is that familiar?
<damian_> kmplayer is a gui that runs on top of mplayer with is a cli-based player
<damian_> what about it
<Healot> gmplayer is its GNOME sister
<Healot> yeah I know that
<Polarbeer> when i try playing a file, regardless of its format i get something like this:
<Polarbeer> Channel changed event 0
<Polarbeer> xine_config_cb none
<Polarbeer> XINE_EVENT_UI_PLAYBACK_FINISHED
<Polarbeer> event_finished
<Polarbeer> xine_config_cb none
<Polarbeer> event_listener 7
<Polarbeer> request quit
<Polarbeer> closing display
<Polarbeer> done
<Polarbeer> and nothing happens
<Polarbeer> more than that
<Healot> Polarbeer
<Healot> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Polarbeer> oh... sorry ubotu
<Polarbeer> and Healot
<Healot> use pastebin service for huge amount of text
<Polarbeer> yes i will in the future. sorry
<Polarbeer> but did the text provide any clue to the problem?
<Healot> and get libxine-extracodecs though
<Polarbeer> ok
<Polarbeer> ill try it right away
<Polarbeer> thanks for your help
<damian_> has anyone here gotten plugger to work
<gnomefreak> abattoir: do you have a basic config .xml file for kxdocker handy?
<abattoir> gnomefreak: i have the one which i took from the source.
<abattoir> gnomefreak: DCC?
<gnomefreak> sure
<abattoir> gnomefreak: it only has the Kmenu
<abattoir> gnomefreak: and i also think the configurator is not part of the package...
<gnomefreak> thats fine
<abattoir> gnomefreak: you arent being offered?
<gnomefreak> i tried getting it it wouldnt grab it
<|lostbyte|> Hi, everyone..
<gnomefreak> this isnt good :(
<damian_> anyone here know anything about ssh
<Healot> how many bytes did you lose?
<|lostbyte|> Only One,
<raphink> damian_: thankfully yes :)
<raphink> what's your pb with ssh?
<damian_> oh good
<damian_> how do you copy a file from an ssh server to your hard drive in an ssh session??
<raphink> scp
<raphink> :)
<damian_> what's the command
<raphink> scp
<|lostbyte|> damian_, I know ssh stands for Secure Shell.
<damian_> not to the server but from the server
<raphink> that's the command
<fritsch> scp "filename" youruser@HOST:
<raphink> or the contrary rather fritsch
<raphink> in that case
<raphink> scp user@host:/path/to/file /path/to/local/file
<fritsch> scp user@host:filename local
<damian_> but won't that copy a file from YOUR hd to the server?
<raphink> or even between two servers, as a bridge
<fritsch> yes raphink
<fritsch> ssh rocks
<damian_> I want to copy a file from the server to my hd
<damian_> not the other way around
<raphink> scp user1@host1:/path/to/file/1 user2@host2:/path/to/file/2
<damian_> ok
<damian_> thanks
<raphink> damian_: well scp is the same syntax as cp, except you can specifiy the host and user
<raphink> so just use it as you need
<damian_> alrighty
<raphink> if you need to copy a whole directory, you can use -r switch, too
<raphink> you also don't need to specify the user if it's the same as the local one
<zspada15> i just installed kubunutu and never had the opportunity to set a root password.  Things still are asking me for a root password and i dont know how to fix it
<damian_> sudo passwd root
<raphink> and you can specifiy the user you want by default for each host in ~/.ssh/config
<raphink> damian_: that's bad
<mrph0nk> Trying to install VMWare and during the config i get this question "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your runningkernel?" . What is it that i need to install and/or what should i answer to the question :D
<raphink> and that's one unrequired word
<damian_> raphink: what's about
<damian_> what's bad**
<zspada15> thanks damian_
<raphink> damian_: you don't need a root account
<damian_> I know
<raphink> that's the first thing
<damian_> but sometimes it's convenient
<raphink> and the second thing is that if you want to activate the root account, you don't needd to type "root"
<raphink> sudo passwd
<raphink> will do exactly the same
<raphink> :)
<damian_> yeah I thought it was a little redundant
<_Shade_> how does the /etc/inittab line for pendrive mounting should look like ?
<_Shade_> with cache disabled
<_Shade_> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_Shade_> !pendrive
<ubotu> I know nothing about pendrive - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abattoir> _Shade_: inittab or fstab?
<_Shade_> abattoir: inittab i suppose
<abattoir> oh, ok
<itssmeeagainn> hello there! i have 2 hard disks: one with windows and one with linux(kubuntu)... i whould like to know how to install the grub on the windows hard disk so i can boot the linux partition without disabling the windows drive :D
<_Shade_> abattoir: i'm not sure since when i do my fstab entries, the device is not mounted automatically anyways
<itssmeeagainn> join baiamare
<itssmeeagainn> sorry
<_Shade_> abattoir: have you got any idea about it then ?
<abattoir> _Shade_: afaik, inittab is for boot time config stuff
<abattoir> _Shade_: you dont get the KDE dialog when you plug-in your drive?
<abattoir> asking if you want to mount it / do nothing?
<_Shade_> abattoir:  yes i do, but it doesnt work properly and some dude told me that i should add fstab entry to mount it with cache disabled
<fritsch> _Shade_: are you member of plugdev?
<abattoir> _Shade_: hmm, i have no idea about that
<fritsch> _Shade_: the user group ... this solved here many problems
<fritsch> _Shade_: plugdev, messagebus
<fritsch> _Shade_: rest should work fine
<fritsch> _Shade_: sudo adduser "youruser" plugdev usw.
<_Shade_> fritsch: you know... this is an mp3 player in general... but when i try to copy something there, the files are incomplete, and such stuff
<fritsch> _Shade_: yes, you have to umount it after that?
<fritsch> _Shade_: just clicking on the desktop icon
<fritsch> _Shade_: pmount/hal should mount it for you (being member of plugdev, messagebus)
<Polarbeer> when trying to open the file libxine-extracodecs/.../.deb i get an error message from Ark, saying that the utility is not in my PATH.
<fritsch> :-)
<Polarbeer> what can i do?
<fritsch> Polarbeer: just do: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Polarbeer> ive tried reading the help file, but unfortunately i dnt understand
<Polarbeer> ok
<fritsch> Polarbeer: in a terminal. for the beginnen such a "deb" file is sth. like windows setup.exe
<Chousuke> it's more like a .msi
<fritsch> Chousuke: yes
<Polarbeer> i just get an error message
<Polarbeer> saying that 'E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Polarbeer> '
<_Shade_> hmm i am already member of plugdev group
<Polarbeer> now it says "E: couldn't find package libxine-extra....deb"
<gnomefreak> Polarbeer: make sure multiverse repo is enabled
<Polarbeer> i had the 'Adept manager' open and closed it
<Polarbeer> whats that gnomefreak
<Polarbeer> and how do i make sure that it is?
<damian_> paste your /etc/apt/source.list file into the paste bin
<damian_> and give us the url
<gnomefreak> Polarbeer: read what damian_ said
<Polarbeer> ok
<gnomefreak> ty damian_ im working on something ;)
<laure> hello
<Polarbeer> ok
<eeos> hi there.
<Polarbeer> its posted
<damian_> so give me the url
<eeos> I cannot here Radio France using kaffeie or amarok
<fritsch> gnomefreak: shall I downgrade to get the "kubuntu feeling" back or is there still sth. i can do?
<Polarbeer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19393
<gnomefreak> fritsch: go ahead and downgrade
<damian_> ok, here's what you need to do
<eeos> do you know how to use the codecs for asx, or where to find them?
* gnomefreak wouold really like to see the diff between 3.5.3 and 3.5.4
<damian_> open the file as root
<damian_> or do sudo
<damian_> whicever you prefer
<damian_> and uncomment any repositories
<damian_> then add "multiverse" to any repository that ends in universe
<damian_> and do
<damian_> apt-get update
<damian_> and try again
<Polarbeer> thank you for your patience damian, this is a very stupit question, i know; what's a repositorie?
<Polarbeer> repository
<SonicChao> !repository > Polarbeer
<damian_> a repository is a server that holds all the packages you need
<damian_> they are urls
<SonicChao> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Polarbeer> thanks sonicChao
<damian_> e.g. deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<wahjava> hi channel
<wahjava> how do I enable kbfx ?
<damian_> that's a line you would see in the sources.list file polarbeer
<damian_> that's a repository
<wahjava> I've installed it
<wahjava> but I'm still getting kicker
<Polarbeer> ok i think i understant
<Polarbeer> d
<Polarbeer> ive uncommented them now
<fritsch> gnomefreak: mmmh i prefer waiting, just 4 the case i can test a package or so
<gnomefreak> k
<damian_> did you add multiverse to the ones that end in universe?
<Polarbeer> doing it now
<damian_> once you finish save the file and do sudo apt-get update
<damian_> and try installing it again
<Polarbeer> just multiverse, no comma (,)?
<damian_> correct
<Polarbeer> ok
<damian_> just make sure there is a space
<Polarbeer> yes
<damian_> make sure the file you're editing isn't readonly
<ricardo> hi....i have a dummy (if there is such thing)....
<damian_> otherwise it won't save the changes you make
<Polarbeer> no it's not
<ricardo> when edgy upgrading from dapper....what will happen will sources.list???
<damian_> the sources.list file will be modified to request dapper packages
<damian_> ricardo
<ricardo> edgy packages?
<ricardo> damian_:
<damian_> you've upgraded to dapper you say?
<ricardo> damian_: what about the repositories we have added...
<damian_> those I'm not sure
<damian_> if you've added repositories yourself
<ricardo> damian_: no...im under dapper....but edgy will be the next release....so im wondering what will happen with my old sources.list for dapper...
<damian_> when you upgrade to edgy it will be modified so that it requests edgy packages instead of dapper ones
<damian_> at least for the standard repositories
<Polarbeer> ok. it performed a lot of different operations, but the problem remains; when i try sudo apt-get install libxine....deb the same thing happens again
<damian_> and you did apt-get update?
<Polarbeer> yes
<damian_> ok, lemme manually find the file
<damian_> what's it called again
<Polarbeer> which file?
<Polarbeer> the libxine file
<Polarbeer> ?
<Polarbeer> or the sources file?
<damian_> yeah
<damian_> the libxine
<Polarbeer> hang on
<Polarbeer> libxine-extracodecs_1.1.1+ubuntu1-2_i386.deb
<damian_> polarbeer: what architecture do you have
<damian_> amd64, i386, etc.
<Polarbeer> i386 i think
<damian_> ok
<damian_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Fx%2Fxine-extracodecs%2Flibxine-extracodecs_1.1.1%2Bubuntu1-2_i386.deb&md5sum=5512ee45d3d0c9dd30f2588512729aa8&arch=i386&type=main
<Polarbeer> but im not sure
<damian_> go to that link
<BluesKaj> So, what does Edgy have over Dapper in terms of an actual day to day OS , like surfing , burning cds & dvds, email and a secure computing environment?
<damian_> choose a mirror
<damian_> when you download it
<damian_> go to its directory
<damian_> do sudo dpkg -i NAME_OF_FILE
<Bastiq> anyone know why my computer want to save the phpmyadmin folder on my apache server?
<Bastiq> when i click it
<_al_> hello
<_al_> any kubuntu dev here?
<sorush20> hi guys how do I get my kmenu to reload?
<ricardo> damian_: thx:
<damian_> sorush restartx
<eeos> hi there. Anyone with experience in using windows multimedia codes on kubuntu?
<damian_> restart x i mean
<damian_> logout
<damian_> err
<damian_> control alt backspace
<damian_> that will restart x
<damian_> then your k menu will be refreshed
<_al_> I think sorush20 didn't mean that
<damian_> what did she mean?
<_al_> without restarting x or kde
<_al_> I suppose
<sorush20> not I don't want to restart x , I want kde to search all the new programs I have installed and add the shortcut links to the kde menu
<damian_> sorush that's what kde does every time it restarts
<damian_> I don't know to get it to do that w/o restarting
<miguel> someone speak french or spanish here
<damian_> but it's a crude solution
<damian_> yo hablo un poco de espanol
<miguel> I want to know if I can install AIGLX in my computer, I have a Nvidia gpu
<Polarbeer> damian_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19394
<damian_> ok
<damian_> hold on a sec polarbeer
<Polarbeer> yep
<damian_> go to this site
<damian_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<damian_> and uninstall all the depencies
<damian_> there are 4
<damian_> you might have some installed already
<miguel> Someboby can help me
<damian_> or try doing apt-get install DEPENCY_NAME
<fritsch> gnomefreak: the kdebase_3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper1.diff.gz is 0 kb, this is not okay, or?
<BluesKaj> !AIGLX
<ubotu> I know nothing about AIGLX - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> fritsch: not sure you would have to ask Riddell on that one
<miguel> Can I install AIGLX with a Nvidia gpu?
<fritsch> Riddell: the kdebase_3.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper1.diff.gz is 0 kb in size, do you have the unbroken one somewhere?
<Polarbeer> i have some installed, libc6 for instance
<damian_> good
<damian_> then ignore those
<damian_> and install the ones you don't have
<miguel> BluesKaj
<Polarbeer> can i install it with Adept?
<damian_> install it by doing dpkg -i PACKAGE_NAME
<damian_> sudo first
<Polarbeer> ok
<Riddell> fritsch: in a bit yes
<fritsch> Riddell: okay, thx, will you upload it in place?
<Riddell> yes
<miguel> Can I do something to run 32bit apps in kubuntu 64?
<miguel> like Skype
<laure> rehello, I need help please, I have just installed Kubuntu Dapper and Kaffeine runs too fast my divx files! what's happen please>?
<damian_> laure a quick and dirty solution is to install vlc and use that
<damian_> sudo apt-get install vlc
<laure> damian_: no thanks, I want kaffeine
<damian_> why kaffeine
<laure> damian_: because I prefer Qt apps
<damian_> kmplayer then?
<miguel> Where can i change some configuration of divx codec? I see divx, but with a very bad quality
<laure> kmplayer doesn't play them anymore
<damian_> divx files?
<laure> I think it's a divx codec problem, but I don't know where to find the solution
<Polarbeer> damian_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19395
<damian_> that doesn't sound right
<damian_> why would mplayer not play divx files
<damian_> polarbear you were supposed to download the file and do dpkg -i PATH_OF_PACKAGE_ON_YOUR_HARD_DRIVE
<damian_> not the url
<Polarbeer> ok
<damian_> so for example
<_al_> does someone know what's wrong with dapper wifi support
<_al_> ?
<damian_> dpkg -i /home/damian/libx
<zan> how can i change the refresh rate?
<archdrone> what is better, blackdown java or sun java? pls give me some referrence
<trappist> _al_: dapper's wifi support is pretty decent.  if you're having a problem, maybe ask a specific question.
<_al_> I use Orinoco wireless card, when I plug in this card there appear two interfaces wlan0 and wifi0
<kristyon> dapper wifi? amtel usb is loaded but scan doesn't work
<trappist> archdrone: pretty much any java app/applet will run with sun java.  not so yet with blackdown.
<_al_> I can't get this card to work
<_al_> although this card is very well supported
<kristyon> you try iwconfig
<_al_> in every distribution
<archdrone> trappist: thanks very much
<_al_> for example in breezy this worked well
<kristyon> al what does iwconfig say?
<_al_> I wonder why there appear two interfaces?
<_al_> before only one interface appeared
<damian_> if you have 2 network cards
<_al_> for example in breezy and other distributions
<fabiogomes> How can i change the locale Utf8 for pt-BR in text mode?
<eeos> hi there , problems with streaming radio broadcast in kubutu 6.06, bth using amarok and kaffeine. No sound heard.
<eeos> anyone with experience?
<_al_> damian_: I have integrated wlan also
* mart notes that security.debian.org is coping with the apache vulnerability an awful lot faster that security.ubuntu.com :)
<_al_> but I haven't get it work
<fabiogomes> How can i change the locale Utf8 for pt-BR in text mode of Kubuntu?
<_al_> that's why I'm using orinoco pcmcia card
<_al_> and this orinoco card doesn't work
<_al_> if I compile kernel on dapper on my own, I'll get card to work
<kristyon> just installed kubuntu instead of opensuse 10.1, seems much better
<kristyon> easier
<kristyon> good that I could keep my reisers /home too
<kristyon> does ubuntu support formatting of reiserfs?
<fritsch> kristyon: yes of course
<kristyon> I wanted it for / but had no option
<kristyon> so used jfs instead,
<fritsch> kristyon: oh in the installer, i don`t know
<kristyon> like reiserfs for its robustedness when I have apower cut!
<mart> kristyon: I'd be very surprised if you can't do it in the installer, my / is xfs.
<_al_> what is different on dapper compared to breezy with wifi?
<kristyon> you cannot
<kristyon> whats jfs like at recovery>
<mart> kristyon: I'm pretty sure you can if you use the text-based installer
<kristyon> ah
<mart> kristyon: not tried the graphical one.
<trappist> I format reiserfs on install all the time.
<kristyon> dont supposed I can change it now then?
<_al_> I tried suse 10.1 before kubuntu and this same card worked fine
<mart> kristyon: better than reiser in my experience :)
<fritsch> kristyon: it seems to me the text installer is more feature rich, and a lot faster
<trappist> kristyon: pretty much a journalized filesystem is a journalized filesystem, and anything you choose (except ext2) will be journalized
<kristyon> wish I used it now
<kristyon> like automatix a lot, suse is a pain to get codecs and dvdcss working
<fabiogomes> Do you known how can i change the locale Utf8 for pt-BR in text mode of ubuntu?
<mart> kristyon: tried easyubuntu?
<mart> kristyon: it's supposed to be a lot more robust.
<kristyon> wouldn't work easily!
<fabiogomes> Who known how can i change the locale Utf8 for pt-BR in text mode of ubuntu?
<kristyon> problem with source.list, might work now
<Bastiq> how do i share files with samba?
<kristyon> read a howto?
<gnomefreak> how do you remove the kicker?
<trappist> fabiogomes: edit /etc/environment
<kristyon> where's my clock in KDE ?
<gnomefreak> kristyon: bottom right hand side of screen
<kristyon> der, its not, thats why i ask?
<_al_> damian_: you asked about iwconfig output
<damian_> yes?
<mart> Bastiq: right click on a folder you want to share in konqueror, properties, share
<Bastiq> dosen't work. all the fields are grey
<_al_> damian_: http://pastebin.ca/110272
<mart> Bastiq: what fields?
<_al_> when I haven't orinoco card plugged in
<Bastiq> well... everything. like i don't have the rights to change
<taavi> hi
<_al_> only wlan interface is my integrated wlan
<mart> Bastiq: in the share tab?
<Bastiq> yup
<kristyon> clock - kde? enable how?
<taavi> i accidently removed the system tray, how can i get it back?
<_al_> damian_: http://pastebin.ca/110274
<puttz> hello
<_al_> and when orinoco plugged in
<kristyon> done
<puttz> some one from sweden here?
<damian_> taavi, right click on the tasbar
<damian_> add an applet
<puttz> i need to talk
<taavi> yes?
<kristyon> dont worry, found clock
<damian_> and find system tray in the menu
<mart> Bastiq: oh, maybe you haven't installed the samba package?
<damian_> make sure you click on the taskbar in an empty spot
<puttz> plzz some one from sweden here ?
<Bastiq> what's it called? only samba?
<damian_> polarbear: any luck?
<mart> Bastiq: that's the bunny
<taavi> yes, but there isnt a system tray to add here...
<damian_> there is no system tray applet??
<taavi> i chose add to panel
<taavi> chose'
<Tokeiito> good evening
<damian_> no
<taavi> and there are various things but not system tray...
<taavi> thats what puzzles me
<damian_> don't add a panel
<mart> taavi: is it in the Remove menu by any chance?
<damian_> add aplet to panel
<damian_> and then select system tray
<taavi> how..?
<taavi> there is no such option...
<damian_> right click on an empty spot in the taskbar
<taavi> yes..
<damian_> a context menu will pop up
<damian_> and there should be an applet that will let you add an applet to panel
<taavi> nope
<mart> taavi: also check if it's in the "Remove from Panel"->"Applet" menu?
<taavi> only add to panel
<Tokeiito> maybe someone can help me to install IE on linux? i've tried many programs-scripts for that but unsuccessfully. maybe sameone was lucky and have this *** IE in linux  mashine?
<trappist> Tokeiito: I run it with crossover office (www.codeweavers.com)
<damian_> taavi are you using dapper
<damian_> are you using ubuntu or kubuntu
<Tokeiito> trappist: i've tried this. i Got error: Damaged download location. Clear yours browser cache and try agane
<trappist> Tokeiito: download ie6setup.exe and launch it manually
<mart> taavi: can't help you if you don't reply, sorry.
<taavi> ubuntu dapper
<Tokeiito> trappist: CS Office downloads iesetup.exe and lunches it. But in the middle of installation of IE i'm getin this error
<damian_> you have gnome
<Tokeiito> but ok i'll try
<damian_> not kde
<damian_> go to the ubuntu channel
<damian_> and ask the question
<damian_> since I'm not familiar with gnome
<taavi> ok
<taavi> thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> re everyone
<puttz> plzz some one from sweden here ?
<anne> hello. anyone using soundkonverter here ? i'm having trouble when calibrating ffmpg: it complains it doesn't recongnize the '-hq' argument although this arg. does exit. I think the command used to call ffmpeg from soundkonvertor is faulty but i can't find the configuratio file to change that. Anyone ?
<MilhousePunkRock> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<MilhousePunkRock> puttz Does that help you? ^^
<xbehav1> when i installed kde from xubuntu, it took me trough a few options, but the terminal window was too small to read, how can i run the same script again?
<trappist> anne: dpkg -L soundkonverter | grep ffmpeg
<trappist> anne: open that file and search for 'hq'
<anne> trappist: thx ok i try
<anne> fine ! i didn't know dpkg -L :)
<kristyon> epinephrine I want some!
<epinephrine> mmk
<trappist> anne: it can be a lifesaver.  now install and learn about apt-file :)
<kristyon> mr hat
<trappist> anne: like, apt-get install apt-file, apt-file update and apt-file search
<anne> trappist: yes i know the rest :)
<kristyon> what does apt-file do?
<Polarbeer> damian_: Thanks a million times for your help! Now I can play my mp3's again!
<xbehav1> any ideas with my problem?
<damian_> good
<damian_> Polarbear one more thing
<Polarbeer> may I ask another thing?
<Polarbeer> yeah
<damian_> yeah ask first
<trappist> kristyon: say you're missing a file and want to know what package provides it, or some file's doing something wrong... anyway, apt-file search filename will tell you what package provides the file
<Polarbeer> ok
<Polarbeer> i need a codec for wmv 9
<kristyon> cool, apt rules1
<Polarbeer> how do i find it?
<Polarbeer> ive tried google
<fritsch> trappist: dpkg -S "filename" does the same
<Polarbeer> and the site you referred me to
<damian_> you need win32codec
<Polarbeer> but no luck
<Polarbeer> ok
<damian_> lemme find it
<trappist> Polarbeer: install w32codecs, it comes with the wmv9 codec.  but I still haven't gotten it to work on amd64.
<kristyon> google automatix or easy ubuntu for win32
<kristyon> codec
<kristyon> dead easy
<Polarbeer> ok trappist,
<Polarbeer> but i386 is ok?
<kristyon> yes
<trappist> Polarbeer: should be
<Polarbeer> k
<trappist> used to work for me, back in my 32bit days :)
<kristyon> lol
<damian_> I wish 64 bit support were better
<damian_> sometimes it's not worth installing a 64 bit os
<kristyon> i wish someone woould support my 64bit needs....that is, give me one
<trappist> damian_: w32codecs will never be 64bit. nothing we can do about that.
<_al_> damian_: what do you think which interface I should configure?
<kristyon> really? damn
<trappist> damian_: I just set up a 32bit chroot, and every last thing except wmv9 works great.
<_al_> wifi0 or wlan0?
<damian_> trappist: how do you do that
<damian_> al: I'm a bit busy now
<gekko`> I'm getting this error if I try to launch thunderbird: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19397 anybody knows how I could solve that?
<trappist> damian_: there's a howto somewhere on I think debian-administration.org
<_al_> damian_: ok, sorry
<trappist> gekko`: means whatever is on line 131 of that script (probably thunderbird) is segfaulting, which isn't a very helpful piece of info by itself.
<anne> ok, it doesn't solve my problem. soundkonverter uses some .xml file where there's no way to figure out how it parses it into a command line...anyone with that issue ?
<dmhouse> Hi all. If I've just tried to install a package with Adept, got an error, and its status is now 'BROKEN (installed)', what's the best course of action?
<fritsch> dmhouse: sudo apt-get -f install
<gekko`> trappist: I doubt that there is a bug in that script, because it's from the ubuntu respository
<fritsch> dmhouse: look that it does not bring everything ;-)
<dmhouse> fritsch: what do you mean?
<damian_> gekko
<damian_> can you tell me the error
<fritsch> dmhouse: open terminal; do sudo apt-get -f install
<damian_> I think I've had it before
<damian_> and fixed it
<damian_> sort of
<gekko`> damian_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19397
<dmhouse> fritsch: yeah, got that bit, what do you mean by 'look that it does not bring everything'.
<fritsch> dmhouse: "-f" means force
<dmhouse> Yes...
<dmhouse> Okay, let me run that command
<dmhouse> Do I not need to give it the package name?
<damian_> gekko try this
<fritsch> dmhouse: no
<damian_> make a backup of your ~/.qt directory
<trappist> gekko`: didn't say there was a bug in the script.  the script is launching something on line 131, and THAT is segfaulting.
<Polarbeer> damian_: how do I use the .rpm file (win32codec....rpm) that i downloaded
<damian_> and then delete the qt directory
<Polarbeer> ?
<damian_> and try running it
<kristyon> anyone using Xgl on dapper yet?
<fritsch> Polarbeer: get the deb file
<trappist> Polarbeer: don't do that.
<damian_> Polarbeer: ubuntu is not an rpm based distro
<Polarbeer> ok
<damian_> you need a .deb package
<Polarbeer> aha
<trappist> !mp3 > Polarbeer
<trappist> Polarbeer: check out the RestrictedFormats wiki page.  it'll set you up.
<fritsch> Polarbeer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<trappist> yeah that.
<fritsch> Polarbeer: w32codecs section
<Polarbeer> ok
<Polarbeer> thanks, all of you!
<damian_> gekko did you try it yet
<gekko`> damian_: i renamed that folder, but still same error
<lens> what gcc would be most likely for a 2000 / 2001 program?
<trappist> lens: probably like 2.95
<damian_> segmentation faults are such a pain
<dmhouse> That's why you should all use statically typed languages! :)
<lens> trappist, I installed every gcc I could through adept, but I didn't see that particular number (2.95) is it on my system?
<trappist> lens: nope, it's ancient and not available in the repositories
<damian_> isn't firefox written in c
<trappist> lens: but unless the code really sucks, you ought to be able to compile with 3.4 or 4.x
<dmhouse> Well, C isn't very type-safe.
<lens> shit... is 3.3 the oldest I can try withought ... o so, you would recommend 3.4 or 4.x?
<trappist> dmhouse: I don't think type issues account for a very significant percentage of segfaults.
<trappist> lens: yes
<lens> ok and so if I make no specification it would be 4.x right?
<trappist> lens: I build pretty much everything with 4.x.  I go back to 3.x only if that fails.
<dmhouse> trappist: that's because C's type system isn't powerful enough to catch the issues that _do_ lead to segfaults.
<trappist> lens: on dapper I think so, yeah
<trappist> dmhouse: last segfault I tracked down was because of a missing file.  a missing .xpm, even.
<lens> trappist, thanks, I'm going to keep trying till I install this dang thing... the program will probably suck... LOL. later.
<BluesKaj> IC there's a FF security update in adept repos today
<dmhouse> trappist: well, that's just bad coding.
<damian_> what's the difference between synaptic and adept?
<BluesKaj> what's better about edgy vs dapper ?
<trappist> BluesKaj: it's a lot less stable
<damian_> isn't edge supposed to come out in like 3 years
<Kr4t05> damian_: October, this yeah. :)
<trappist> damian_: adept is qt/kde.  synaptic is gnome/gtk.
<BluesKaj> damian , synaptic seems to install dependencies without probs better than adept in my experience
<trappist> BluesKaj: they're both just wrappers around apt, and it's apt's job to resolve dependencies.
<Kr4t05> year*
<damian_> so are adept and synaptic entirely different apps?
<trappist> damian_: more like 3 months
<damian_> not just different front ends for the same code?
<trappist> damian_: they are different frontends for apt
<BluesKaj> they use the same sources list
<damian_> so why would one work better than the other
<BluesKaj> who cares as long as they work :)
<trappist> damian_: one might be better coded than another.  but as far as I've seen (I don't use either of them very much) they're about the same.
<damian_> sure as hell better than zenworks
<damian_> talk about a piece of crap
<damian_> suse's new package manager blows
<lens> trappist: this is pissin me off... I don't know if the GCC is the problem, it seems to ./configure just fine, but no matter what compiler I use it messes up when I type make.
<edison> hi everyone
<Tokeiito> hi
<edison> i have a problem with my screen resolution, i use 1024*768 but now is set to 800*600 and i cant change it
<trappist> lens: it helps to read the errors (especially the first error) when you compile.  it's very likely a missing header file that's probably provided by a package you need to install.  what are you building, anyway?
<BluesKaj> yeah damian_, that's why I switched to Kubuntu ...yast is a real clunker
<edison> i try using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but didnt work
<damian_> that's why i also switched to kubuntu
<fritsch> edison: try: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> and the Suse Yast sources aren't updated so the dependencies are eating their own tails ... a real mess
<trappist> I thought yast was pretty slick, but I never became a suse guy because I like my os to be *free*.
<xbehav1> how do i run thunder as root?
<damian_> suse is free
<lens> trappist... it's a bot, but it learns to form sentences and stuff... I had a windows version of a different liscence but same kinda program and I'm very exited to get this up and running... unfortuanetly it's time for me to jump in the shower... I'm always in this room though so maybe we could work on it later?
<trappist> xbehav1: there's no reason to do that.
<damian_> there are free and non-free versions
<trappist> damian_: I don't mean free as in beer.
<damian_> and yast was ok
<damian_> neither do I
<xbehav1> i need to change permisions for a file and im not getting it right using chmod
<trappist> lens: I might still be around
<damian_> I mean a free and non-free version as in open source
<damian_> also yast was ok
<trappist> xbehav1: what's the problem
<damian_> I was referring to zenworks
<edison> i alredy did that but is still 800*600
<kbrooks> nondfree != open source
<lens> cool, well, I've seen you in the cannel quite a bit so I'll find ya, thanks trappist.
<damian_> in suse 10.1 the os got fitted witha  new package manager
<damian_> called zenworks
<damian_> its buggy as hell
<kbrooks> nonfree*
<fritsch> edison: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for 1024
<xbehav1> ive mounted a drive as /media/storage but cant read or write to it?
<xbehav1> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<damian_> free = gpl'd?
<trappist> xbehav1: fat32 doesn't understand unix permissions
<xbehav1> i rember what ive done wrong i have to mount via terminal not disk manager then?
<trappist> xbehav1: no, it doesn't matter what you do.  fat32 still won't understand unix permissions.
<xbehav1> but if i mount it right i can read write to it
<ricardo> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<trappist> xbehav1: that's true
<edison> im there but what do i do now?
<edison> how can i set it to 1024*768
<edison> ?
<fritsch> edison: look for 1024
<fritsch> pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<edison> is not there, only 640*480
<BluesKaj> trappist, is there a page on "how to" install Xgl that actually works and won't screw up X ?
<fritsch> pastebin okay, so i can edit it online
<damian_> xgl is beta BluesKaj
<damian_> it still has lots of bugs
<damian_> it screwed up my system
<damian_> wait for a stable release
<edison> how do i cdo the pste bin? lol
<trappist> BluesKaj: not one that's guaranteed to work that way.  2 people can follow the same howto and get very different results.
<fritsch> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<BluesKaj> yeah, the page instructions I followed really did a number on my login X etc so I basically had reinstall Dapper
<edison> done
<fritsch> link?
<BluesKaj> any idea when a stable release will be issued
<edison> i paste bin the xconfig
<BluesKaj> ?
<fritsch> yes, in the paste bin ...
<edison> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19398
<damian_> no idea blueskaj
<damian_> it's still a very early project
<kbrooks> BluesKaj: xgl is alpha and early
<kbrooks> dont do xgl
<damian_> it's beta
<fritsch> edison: whichdo you want to use?
<damian_> not alpha
<fritsch> edison: 1024?
<edison> yes
<kbrooks> damian_: alpha
<damian_> not according to novell
<kbrooks> damian_: "beta" is YOUR opinion
<edison> 1024*768
<kbrooks> damian_: righttttttttttttt.
<kbrooks> damian_: like I believe you
<damian_> that reminds me
<fritsch> edison: okay edited
<damian_> you know what the definition of a beta is?
<kbrooks> damian_: yoy are going to have to give me a link.
<kbrooks> you*
<fritsch> edison: you see the difference under the 24
<damian_> the final state of a microsoft program
<kbrooks> damian_: i know what beta means
<damian_> ^
<kbrooks> damian_: that not what beta means
<trappist> kbrooks: it was a joke.
<damian_> its the best definiton I can come up with
<edison> no
<trappist> and a pretty good one.
<kbrooks> damian_: YOU think that is what beta means.
<damian_> sigh
<fritsch> edison: then backup yours
<damian_> kbrooks stop talking
<edison> where did u edit it?
<fritsch> edison: and use the modified one
<kbrooks> fine
<fritsch> edison: read from down to up
<BluesKaj> gentlemen , I think I'll avoid XGL for now...it would be nice to get my windows network printer working tho ...I've tried several times but it sets up to print the test page and then just freezes
<fritsch> edison: the first 24 you see
<kbrooks> damian_: i interpret that as a order
<fritsch> edison: under that
<trappist> kbrooks: relax man
<kristyon> Xgl does look nice and makes desktop runs smoooooooooooth
<kbrooks> BluesKaj: who told u to get XGL
<edison> ok
<kbrooks> kristyon: that is soooooooooo not true.
<edison> i saw it
<BluesKaj> no one ...I heard it was cool eye candy, kbrooks :)
<kristyon> did when I got it working on suse
<fritsch> get, edit yours, that it fits
<damian_> yeah it worked semi ok under suse
<kristyon> but then on reboot it wouldn't work, so here I am
<damian_> no clue how it will run under ubuntu
<kristyon> some have it working
<damian_> I did
<kbrooks> kristyon: this channel is the wrong place to evangilize XGL
<damian_> too buggy though
<trappist> when xgl works it's hella slick.  when it doesn't it makes you cry.
<fritsch> edison: and then restart X
<kristyon> sorry
<edison> but it says i dont have permission to save it
<fritsch> edison: edit it as root (sudo)
<BluesKaj> anyone here have a windows network with USB printer on the windows pc ?
<edison> sorry man im frite with that! im not very good using ubuntu
<edison> how can i do that?
<kbrooks> "frite"?
<edison> burn
<edison> lol
<kbrooks> edison: burn meaning?
<edison> that i dont know how to
<joel> hello?
<kbrooks> edison: sudo <command>
<kbrooks> for examle
<kbrooks> joel: ask!
<BluesKaj> wifey uses windows and is afraid of linux on her pc due to her work , but i have a dual boot system here that prints fine in windows but just won't setup rigfht in kubuntu ...pisses me off !
<edison> yes i know about sudo
<edison> but i dont know how to save in console the config for xserver
<kbrooks> BluesKaj: did u even TRY configging it
<kbrooks> edison: eh?
<kbrooks> edison: nano?
<BluesKaj> I've tried several times but it sets up to print the test page and then just freezes
<kbrooks> edison: are you using the nano editor
<edison> nano?
<kristyon> is it a lexmark BlueKaj?
<kbrooks> ?
<edison> nope
<kbrooks> edison: what editor?
<BluesKaj> HP desktop
<joel> trying to load ubuntu from cd I burnt... getting a lockup with message [0]  Kernal panic- not syncing: Attempted to kill init. performed a mem test, was ok. tried to load with boot options, no luck not sure I am doing it right...
<edison> <fritsch> edit a config for my video
<kristyon> should work well then, have you configed it
<edison> now im suppose to save it
<kbrooks> edison: i am asking what editor you are using to change your config
<BluesKaj> yes kristyon
<edison> bur i dont have permission to edit the file
<kbrooks> edison: what editor? please tell us
<edison> none
<kbrooks> edison: how are you editing it?
<kristyon> can u fileshare with your win machine?
<edison> gedit i guess
<kbrooks> kristyon: with samba
<kbrooks> kristyon: or FTP
<kristyon> is printer sharing enabled?
<BluesKaj> samba = smb ?
<kristyon> yes
<kbrooks> edison: what command did u run to open gedit to that file?
<edison> i open xorg.cof and try to edit it
<kbrooks> edison: HOW?
<BluesKaj> yeah i did all that stuff on the other pc, enabled sharing etc ... I can print from here in windows ok
<kbrooks> edison: on the command line, or through the menu?
<edison> menu
<kristyon> edison try sudo kate /path to xconf/xconfigwhatever
<kristyon> then you should be able to save changes
<kbrooks> edison: alt+f2,  run the above command (replace the example path)
<kristyon> HOW long does google earth take to install? didn't realise it was so big
<edison> ok done
<joel> do I need to wait untill you are down with this issue? :)
<joel> ju ah ask again?
<joel> kbrooks?
<fritsch> Riddell: are you currently uploading new kde 3.5.4 packages? kdebase-data was just updated
<Riddell> fritsch: just finished
<kbrooks> joel: ?
<fritsch> Riddell: should it fix my issue or was it just for completenes?#
<joel> kbrooks were you saying I can just ask a question on here?
<kbrooks> joel: ... yes
<Riddell> fritsch: which is your issue?
<joel> ju ah okie I got a lock up and an error while trying to install of a cd with iso image from website.
<fritsch> Riddell: kubuntu custom settings not recognized
<fritsch> Riddell: kubuntu-default-settings not working ...
<joel> ju [0] Kernal panic- not syncing:attempted to kill init!
<Riddell> fritsch: nope, that remains a complete mystery
<fritsch> Riddell: okay :-) thx for the patch
<joel> ju kbrooks: then computer locked. did a memory test, tried messing with boot options...
<kbrooks> joel: dont rely on me
<joel> is there another user friendly version of unix I should try to install, that anyone here would recommend?
<kbrooks> joel: its linux not unix
<kbrooks> joel: kubuntu is user friendly. did you check the CD?
<kbrooks> joel: reboot into it, and use the appropriate option
<kbrooks> joel: maybe the CD is flawed.
<kbrooks> joel: maybe you have to redownload the ISO
<kbrooks> joel: Check for yourself - you will know
<TheGateKeeper> joel: have you done the CD self check?
<joel> kbrooks: hmm redownloaded twice, but i didn't get that softward to check sums to work... tried booting in safe mode, and with the different options... dbsonf_debug=5 ect...
<fritsch> Riddell: I can`t recompile it on dapper, it says: imake failed, before used dpkg-buildpackage -d because of (cdbs >=0.4.39 and debhelper >=5.0.31) which are not in dapper
<kbrooks> joel:  DO THE CD self check
<kbrooks> joel: It's the iso being corrupted. Did you use an high speed burn?
<kbrooks> joel: Use a low speed burn
<joel> TGK/kbrooks: okie will try that.  thanks
<kbrooks> like 2X, 4X
<kbrooks> not 16X
<joel> brb :)
<kristyon> had same problem, when I turned down to 2x it worked fine
<MilhousePunkRock> kbrooks: Hey... Burning it slower won't help him if he gets corrupted downloads from a bad stick of RAM though
<kristyon> bad RAM can cause that? now I know
<kristyon> nothing an MD5 check won't tell you though?
<trappist> I always md5 check the iso, then the cd after I've burned it
<gnomefreak> Riddell: are you aware that kde 3.5.4 has some font rendering issues
<kristyon> whats the app called that gives to a graphic view of filesystems?
<trappist> gnomefreak: where are you finding these 3.5.4 packages?
<grothesk> kristyon: filelight
<Riddell> gnomefreak: dapper or edgy?
<gnomefreak> trappist: riddell has a test build that im testing
<gnomefreak> edgy
<Riddell> that's not new to kde 3.5.4
<gnomefreak> Riddell: firefox and thunderbird that i pinned down so far
<trappist> ah
<kristyon> cheers groth
<gnomefreak> oh never noticed it before :(
<fritsch> gnomefreak: ok, i am giving up now - too much time for dapper "backport" packages (3.5.3 working well), if i change my mind, i install edgy and further help there
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: The fonts look a bit different to me as well in 3.5.4.  Especially in things like konqueror
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: not that they look differnet they dont show up
<gnomefreak> ill get like the first 3 letters of a line and thats it
<fritsch> gnomefreak: this was the reason i changed from debian unstable
<fritsch> gnomefreak: they said sth. with dpi issue
<fritsch> gnomefreak: i only saw the problem with the radeon driver, nvidia was fine
<gnomefreak> im on nv but works fine in the other 4 desktops i use
<trappist> kristyon: xdiskusage too
<gnomefreak> just kde that its not showing up
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Ah I don't have that issue.  Though I don't use KDE as my main desktop so I only use it for a few minutes or so to test it and certain things
<gnomefreak> i will post screenshots of it later tonight
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-115-253.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ok off to my meeting be back in a few hours ;)
<BluesKaj> is there a way of choosing between gnome or kde at login , in other words can I install gnoem side by side with kde ?
<BluesKaj> gnome
<trappist> BluesKaj: yes, your dm (gdm or kdm) will let you choose
<BluesKaj> dm ?
<trappist> display manager
<kristyon> wow, filelight is great thanks. also apt is so much quicker than yast too!
* BluesKaj searches for display manager
<kristyon> cat bought me a great prezzie last night
<kristyon> nieghbours chicken!
<trappist> kristyon: i before e except after c or when sounding like 'ay' as in neighbo(u)r and weigh
<edison> ok i back
<suzie_fox> i can't get sound out of amarok, but i know ALSA is working correctly (as I can get sounds elseware). any ideas of what i can try to fix the problem?
<pcfan> help
<pcfan> oops
<kristyon> trappist, just a typo, i know
<trappist> I'll let it slide this time.
<edison> fritsch hi! now i now how to change my config file fot the screen resolution but i cant find the new config u gave me
<fritsch> edison: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<edison> yes i know but i could not change it because i dont have permission
<edison> so i use sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fritsch> edison: that`s okay
<pcfan> Where can I find debian archive of updated kopete 0.12.1+svn for ubuntu? (there is an  important update of the icq protocol )
<fritsch> edison: or sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<edison> but didnt change my screen resolution
<fritsch> pcfan: wgucg jde versuib
<edison> is still 800*600
<pcfan> fritsch: what ?
<fritsch> edison: you restarted kdm?
<fritsch> pcfan: sorry, which kde version?
<edison> i restart my computer
<pcfan> the latest in dapper
<fritsch> pcfan: they are?
<edison> how do i restart kdm?
<fritsch> pcfan: the official dapper have changed this morning, for kopete being able to work
<pcfan> fritsch : Strange, I 'll check the updates again
<trappist> edison: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<fritsch> pcfan: the version is important
<edison> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<edison> sudo: /etc/init.d/kdm: command not found
<fritsch> edison: you use gnome, perhaps?
<trappist> edison: could it be that you don't have kdm installed?
<trappist> edison: try gdm
<fritsch> edison: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<trappist> like so
<trappist> or just leave
<trappist> or, maybe it worked :)
<fritsch> trappist: lol
<fritsch> trappist: we are very, very "bad" people
<trappist> guilty.
<chr> hi..i tried to install w32codecs using the commands in ubuntu page..i retrieved the file with wget but when using dpkg i get the error...cannot access archive: No such file or directory...
<fritsch> Chr: then wget did not fetch the file
<fritsch> chr or you changed the directory
<Hawkwind> Why not just apt-get install w32codecs ?
<fritsch> Hawkwind: nowhere in the reps
<stanks> hello
<Hawkwind> fritsch: Yes it is, it's in PLF
<stanks> i have cue/bin image
<Hawkwind> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in dapper
<fritsch> Hawkwind: PLF?
<Hawkwind> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<stanks> how to convert to e.g. iso image?
<trappist> stanks: convert to iso with bchunk
<fritsch> Hawkwind: okay your job then
<rolando> hi
<Hawkwind> fritsch: All you have to do is visit that URL, add the source, and sudo apt-get install w32codecs and you're done :)
<rolando> what is the command to open the kmenu editor because i cant open it
<stanks> thx trappist
<BluesKaj> trappist, what do i look for in the display manager , to find the gnome desktop ?....don't think I chose it during the install
<trappist> rolando: kmenuedit
<fritsch> Hawkwind: i have a working one, but thx
<rolando> trappist: thanx
<Hawkwind> fritsch: I was explaining since you seem to not know about PLF
<trappist> BluesKaj: there should be a menu on your login screen.  or you may have to configure gdm to give you the option.
<BluesKaj> ok trappist , I'll check
<acojlo> hi, when I issue "free -m" I see "total mem: 691". Acctualy I have 756mb - 64 mb (shared video memory). Is this ok?
<stanks> hmm...what about adding subtitle to *vcd movie?
<stanks> how to do that?
<lars_> I suddenly got gnome's right click context menu on my kde desktop :S Known problem?
<fritsch> Hawkwind: yes that's right, i really did not know
<acojlo> i have 768. Where are 768-64=704-691=13mb?
<trappist> lars_: you probably accidentally ran nautilus.  look for the process and kill it.
<carbone1462> bonsoir toutes et tous
<trappist> acojlo: probably a difference in the number of bytes in a mb.  to some it's 1 million, to some it's 2^20 or 1024^2
<lars_> trappist: hm, ye, I use Nautilus as filebroweser... I have done that for a long time...
<trappist> !fr > carbone1462
<BluesKaj> nope trappist, no gnome options in the login list ...guess I have to mount the cd and load it from there
<eeos> I am trying to install i386 ubuntu inside a chroot in order to run w32codecs enable players. anyone can help me?
<trappist> lars_: nautilus takes over your desktop
<lars_> trappist: ah, I see, Thanx a lot!
<trappist> lars_: why not use konqueror or kommander
<trappist> wait kommander isn't what I was thinking of
<h3sp4wn> lars_: I prefer krusader
<trappist> krusader.  that's is.
<trappist> *it.
* trappist just uses the shell
<BluesKaj> where would gnome desktop be on the dapper install cd ?
<trappist> BluesKaj: it's the ubuntu-desktop package
<lars_> h3sp4wn: ye, will apt try it, thanx :)
<joel> hello again, burning a slow speed boot disk right now to test that... I had run the cdcheck from main menu before.
<joel> it did the same thing as when trying to boot.  loading linux kernel, then freeze with krenal panic not syncing error
<soulrider_> hey everyone
<joel> can that be caused by a corrupt iso file?  I found some others had that error in the support files... but i didn't understand a solution if there was one.
<soulrider_> guys, what app can i use similar to DVDShrink or CloneDVD?
<grothesk> soulrider_: k9copy
<soulrider_> thanks!
<hans_> i have a problem with ktorrent - i changed my port from 6080 to 0 - now i cannot run ktorrent at all - reinstalling doesn'twork...
<soulrider_> im trying k3b and it looks like its awesome
<soulrider_> :-/
<grothesk> hans_: Try editing ktorrentrc
<hans_> ok
<hans_> in konsole?
<grothesk> In your favourite editor.
<Hawkwind> Or in your favorite editor
<hans_> ok kate i guess?
<Hawkwind> Any editor you want
<hans_> ok gonna try now
<Hawkwind> kate, kwrite, gedit, vi, jed, joe, vim, nedit, leafpad :P
<grothesk> If kate is your favourite editor, take kate...
<hans_> should i know where ktorrenttrc is located?
<Hawkwind> hans_: Probably ~/.ktorrentrc
<hans_> ktorrentrc
<hans_> ok
<Hawkwind> hans_: Might be in ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent
<hans_> looking there
<BluesKaj> nope, cant find gnome anywhere on the cd
<anne> hi. i'm compiling transkode but i don't know which dependency matches "X includes" (./configure says it can't find X includes...)
<trappist> BluesKaj: you just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<grothesk> anne: Why do you compile it yourself?
<trappist> anne: try installing xserver-xorg-dev
<anne> grotesk: because i can't find it in my repos
<hans_> kde share is in etc?
<grothesk> anne: Akitvate 'mutliverse'
<grothesk> multiverse
<anne> grothesk: ok i'll check that.
<Hawkwind> !info transcode
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 14123 kB, installed size 42172 kB
<trappist> grothesk: it's not in multiverse
<grothesk>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<trappist> and transcode != transkode
<Hawkwind> trappist: Sure it is :P
<grothesk> O_o What's the difference?
<trappist> one is for kde
<BluesKaj> E: Broken packages
<grothesk> ???
<grothesk> transcode is DE independent.
<grothesk> It's just a collection of skripts.
<anne> grothesk: transKode is for transcoding mp3's into ogg, etc...
<Hawkwind> All apps are DE/WM independent actually
<Hawkwind> anne: mp32ogg then
<Hawkwind> anne: Why not use that ?
<anne> because i want a gui
<grothesk> So what's transcode for?
<h3sp4wn> Any of those apps will need an uncrippled version of ffpeg to work properly
<trappist> transcode is also for ripping dvds, converting video and audio from one format to another, etc.
<grothesk> transcode is for transcoding mp3's into ogg, etc...
<hans_> cannot find kde shared
<grothesk> I see: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=37669
<hans_> can i give a command in konsole like edit ktorrentrc?
<fritsch> grothesk: do not mix transcode (movies transcode) and transkode (amarok plugin for mp3s etc.)
<kristyon> anyone know a rep. for tovid ?
<anne> well transKode is also a standalone app (which i'm trying to compile)
<fritsch> anne: okay, what do you want to convert?
<hans_> or search ktorrentrc...
<hans_> ?
<anne> fritsch: nothing, i just want an easy to use app for when i need it
<fritsch> anne: the most easy thing is amarok, just rightclick and convert
<hans_> i know u guys are the best
<h3sp4wn> !info tagLib
<ubotu> Package tagLib does not exist in dapper
<h3sp4wn> !info taglib
<ubotu> Package taglib does not exist in dapper
<fritsch> anne: every tag etc. stays, really cool
<xwolf-> is there color stripping in konversation?
<anne> fritsch: don't i need some script ?
<fritsch> anne: no, just install amarok, and here in install the transkode from kde-apps
<trappist> h3sp4wn: try libtag1-dev
<hans_> trying to find my ktorrentrc
<fritsch> anne: just need some pacakges. lame (mp3), vorbis-tools (ogg), faad, faac (m4a) etc.
<trappist> h3sp4wn: also try apt-cache search instead of the bot
<h3sp4wn> trappist: cheers
<Hawkwind> !info libtag1-dev
<ubotu> libtag1-dev: TagLib Audio Meta-Data Library [development] . In repository main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (dapper), package size 197 kB, installed size 1032 kB
<fritsch> anne: but these are all in multiverse
<h3sp4wn> !info libtag1-dev
<anne> fritsch: yes but i've tried the transKode script and it used to stop in the middle of it :/
<fritsch> anne: which amarok version do you use?
<fritsch> anne: transcoded many, many files
<anne> fritsch: 1.4.1
<trappist> anne: apt-get build-dep kdebase transcode should get you most of what you need to build transkode
<anne> mpc-->mp3 has this issue
<fritsch> anne: perhaps flac was missing
<fritsch> anne: here everything works
<anne> fritsch: great.
<anne> fritsch: no i didn't try flac, i tried mpc
<kristyon> how do you install a *.deb with apt?
<hans_> hawkwind in what directory should kde shared be?
<fritsch> anne: mpc to mp3?
<fritsch> anne: wait i search an mpc file
<h3sp4wn> kristyon: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<kristyon> thanks
<anne> sh*t still the same issue although i've installed xserver-xorg-dev
<h3sp4wn> anne: get kde-devel
<Martijn81> hans_: kate /home/hans_/.kde/share/config/ktorrentrc
<hans_> ok
<fritsch> anne: worked ...
<anne> h3sp4wn: should i remove xserver-xorg-dev then ?
<trappist> anne: if it makes you feel any better, I can't build it either.  qt errors.  bogus code, not missing headers.
<anne> fritsch: Great ! i'm happy for you.
<fritsch> anne: i think it works for you, too
<hans_> heb nu d everborgen bestanden aanstaan
<anne> fritsch: no it doesn't. the mp3 it creates is 56s long instead of 4 min
<trappist> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<fritsch> anne: okay ...
<Martijn81> hans_: just paste it in konsole, no need to get hidden files showing that way
<BluesKaj> no Gnome to be found anywhere, not even the install cd ! WTF ?
<trappist> BluesKaj: I told you twice.
<hans_> i just changed it in kate martijn going to find out now
<hans_> it works!
<Martijn81> hans_: then the box with [downloads] , rule number 64-82 here
<Martijn81> ow, great
<hans_> thx to all here merci martijn
<Martijn81> :)
<BluesKaj> trappist, youcan tell me 10 times if you want but apt-get ubuntu desktop doesn't work
<trappist> a) I didn't say apt-get ubuntu desktop and b) "doesn't work" doesn't qualify as a question
<hans_> martijn do you know how to install the upnp plugin it doesn't work until now?
<draik> Does Kopete save a history of your IMs?
<rainer_> Hallo, ich habe Kubuntu das erste mal installiert und alles nach vorgabe bei der Installation eingerichtet. gibt es noch eine spezielle anmeldung fr root, so wie bei suse? wenn ich im terminalmodus den "su" eingebe, dann fehlt mir das pw, obwohl bei der installation nicht danach gefragt wurde. wie kann man das problem lsen?
<h3sp4wn> anne: I don't suppose it matters either way unless you are particularly bothered about space
<trappist> !de > rainer_
<anne> h3sp4wn: i'm downloading kde-devel right now
<grothesk> rainer: Englisch please.
<grothesk> rainer: Or join #kubuntu-de
<hans_> su isn't a kubuntu command i think
<Philip5> rainer: yes, try that in english and we might help
<Lynoure> hans_: su is linux command, not kubuntu specific in particular
<hans_> the channel for netherlands = #kubuntu.nl?
<hans_> kubuntu-nl?
<trappist> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<hans_> ok
<trappist> there may not be a kubuntu-specific channel
<hans_> ok
<Keegan_Witt> there isn't
<h3sp4wn> I think the way su works at least on dapper server is broken
<trappist> oh, #kubuntu-nl does exist
<Keegan_Witt> ahh, so it does
<BluesKaj> ok  trappist, I copied and pasted your comand (sudo) "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" into the terminal... broken pkges:  http://pastebin.ca/110405
<trappist> BluesKaj: try sudo apt-get update first
<hans_> there no one on the dutch channels i guess
<hans_> going to try again at a later hour
<hans_> thx and bye
<Zimmerman> Hi! I upgraded from Kubuntu Breezy to Kubuntu Dapper Drake. When I boot my computer it starts X, but halts and goes back to tty1. When I press ctrl+alt+f7 it goes back to X-login (KDM) without any trouble. Why? How do I make it boot directly in to tty7?
<trappist> Zimmerman: that's pretty weird.  I've never heard that one before.
<Martijn81> seeya hans_
<Zimmerman> trappist: Yes, it's weard. The logfile shows no signs of any errors. And KDE works perfectly.
<trappist> yeah I wouldn't expect to find errors if X started successfully
<h3sp4wn> Zimmerman: Have you changed the default runlevel or anything ?
<trappist> Zimmerman: only thing I can think of is maybe your /etc/inittab is funky
<Zimmerman> I haven't changed default runlevel, but maybe the upgrade did it. How can I check that?
<acojlo> people, who could I learn about functions that offer various modules defined in xorg.conf?
<h3sp4wn> /etc/inittab
<Zimmerman> Okay. My default runlevel id:2:initdefault
<Zimmerman> h3sp4wn: What should I look for in /etc/inittab?
<h3sp4wn> Zimmerman: I Think that is the default - which drivers are you using ?
<Zimmerman> h3sp4wn: I don't know. I must go now, but thank you very much! At least I have a clue now!
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: Are you here?
<RogueX> Anyone help with getting DVD's to play?
<RogueX> Anyone here?
<raphink> what's the problem?
<h3sp4wn> I just use libdvdcss2 (built it from marlliat)
<raphink> there is a libdvdcss2 in Ubuntu
<RogueX> tried to install but it says it cant
<raphink> how so?
<trappist> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<RogueX> commit would break packages
<RogueX> is what it says
<trappist> RogueX: ^^
<raphink> RogueX: can  you post a trace in a pastebin?
<trappist> did I mention /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<RogueX> running command now.. seems to worked
<RogueX> trappist: that got it!
<RogueX> trappist: why did that work and not adept?
<h3sp4wn> raphrink: I just built all the multimedia stuff from marlliat (on edgy a few weeks ago) - Maybe some parts were no necessary but the fact that I have an uncrippled version of ffmpeg means for example libinstrudeo can be built
<trappist> I have no idea :)
<RogueX> trappist: well thanks!
<trappist> hey I used to be able to add definitions to ubotu.  now I guess it's moderated.
<Tm_T> yes
<trappist> I guess it was getting abused.  is there like an acl system, or do you just have to be an op?
<h3sp4wn> Probably why he doesn't know even 10% of what he used to (dpkg in #debian-bots knows nearly everything though)
<RogueX> trappist: another question... when I make Kaffine full screen I get static.. any idea?
<trappist> RogueX: I dunno, I use mplayer
<RogueX> trappist: ok I will try that
<mwe> I don't get icons on the desktop when kde automounts removeable media. what do I need to install?
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: What type of static on the picture or the sound ?
<trappist> RogueX: echo "zoom=yes" >> ~/.mplayer/config for better fullscreen goodness
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: picture
<RogueX> How do I tell Mplayer to open DVD?
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: What video card ?
<trappist> RogueX: mplayer /dev/dvd should work
<mino> french guy here
<macem> RogueX: mplayer dvd://
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: Nvidia
<mino> im new to Kubuntu
<trappist> mino: #ubuntu-fr for french language support
<trappist> or hang out here if you speak english :)
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: With or without composite / xgl ?
<trappist> RogueX: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/home/dot_mplayer/config
<mino> do you know french channel?
<abattoir_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mino> thanks
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: Do not have nvidia drivers loaded... makes the laptop screen not run correctly
<jerhum> bonjour
<abattoir_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<raphink> jerhum: /join #kubuntu-fr
<abattoir_> :)
<raphink> abattoir_: hehe
<xwolf-> gotta be a joke.
<raphink> not even xwolf-
<RogueX> Mplayer does the same so its probably something to do with the drivers..
<jerhum> je cherche un aplet pour le tableau de bord kde qui permettent de visualiser le debit montant et descendent pour le net
<abattoir_> raphink: second time in 2 mins. :)
<raphink> yep
<raphink> lots of french peopel here
* abattoir_ lets raphink handle this
<xwolf-> what are the odds of two french-speaking users come consecutively?
<dwangoac> Translation: I seek a longline for the dashboard kde which makes it possible to visualize the flow going up and go down for the Net
<Hawkwind> xwolf-: Odds seem pretty great, it just happened
<dwangoac> D'oh - he left
<xwolf-> exactly.
<abattoir_> bah, he just left... before i could recommend sk :(
<xwolf-> does konversation have color stripping?
<dwangoac> abattoir_: I'm not french, but the fish told me to say il est ce qui est il
<abattoir_> oui :)
* abattoir_ goes to the 'fish' to check what that actually means :P
<abattoir_> just because my nick has french origins, doesnt mean i'm french :P
<dwangoac> abattoir_: Heh.  I was mostly making fun of jerhum's predicament
<dwangoac> abattoir_: of course, it was supposed to say "it is what it is", but...
<abattoir_> dwangoac: aah, yes indeed
<mwe> doesn't someone know how to get kde to add desktop icons for removeable media?
<abattoir_> mwe: rt. click on desktop->Appearance->Icons
<abattoir_> sorry, Configuree desktop
<abattoir_> ugh....
<abattoir_> i'm clumsy today
<abattoir_> mwe: rt. click -> Config. desktop ->Behaviour ->Device Icons
<mwe> abattoir_: ah. simple thanks. I thought I was missing a package
<RogueX_> Guess I am going to have to try to load Nvidia drivers again...  lead to many reinstalls..  :(
<kristyon> I thought the win32codec pakage could handle *.asf files, worked before on suse, but not now, any ideas?
<dwangoac> kristyon: I'm not sure - it appears to be part of the codec pack, but given that it's a streaming format there could be other dependancies...  I installed it using Automatix and found that to be the easiest way to get everything I needed.
<kristyon> I did too, but not working
<dwangoac> kristyon: Keep in mind that .ASF files can contain DRM, so you might want to try an unencumbered file if you haven't already
<dwangoac> kristyon: Past that, it may be beyond my abilities to help you.  I'm a multimedia guy, but I work for a MS lovin' company, so my head is still in the wrong hole, you could say.
<kristyon> well it worked yesterday with suse, but i got fed up with slow yast and other suse aspects so I'm using kubuntu now
<dwangoac> kristyon: Don't give up on Kubuntu over codecs just yet - I've found it to be a great desktop.
<kristyon> I wont, apt totally kill yast for pkging
<dwangoac> No kidding
<kristyon> and I've used suse since 6.2!
<dwangoac> Nice run then :)
<dwangoac> I used Suse 6.2...  Quit.  :)
<inc|freaky> hi all, im trying to get ssl working, but i get 500 OOPS: SSL: cannot load RSA certificate - i have rsa_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/vsftpd.pem in the vsftpd.conf and the file is readable ... can someone help me? im talking about vsftpd ;)
<kristyon> well the install was fun....only did it for a challenge for someone else
<dwangoac> kristyon: who won?  :)
<kristyon> me
<kristyon> took days
<dwangoac> kristyon: ouch
<kristyon> but that was my first linux install so I did well I guess
<dwangoac> AFK
<kristyon> ....back in the early days lol
<kristyon> aha, seems that the ubuntu w32codec pack my not include everything that the suse packman one does
<kristyon> but then I do have the libgstasf.so for gstreamer installed?
<farous> do you have the libxine-extracodecs installed
<farous> never experienced probs here though am not sure i did play .asf files
<dhq> i just installed apache i need to know how to set it up
<trappist> I never found anything mplayer wouldn't play on 32bit.  now I'm on 64bit with a 32bit chroot and mplayer'll play everything except wmv9
<trappist> dhq: you'll probably need to ask a more specific question.  it ships already set up.
<dhq> i just installed apache i need to know how to set it up
<dhq> i want to set up the server
<trappist> it is a server.
<obf213> is .bashrc supposed to execute commands at boot, because it seems i have open it in kate then all the functions i assigned to it work
<trappist> obf213: it gets run at login
<kristyon> i have libxine-extracodecs. still no asf support
<trappist> kristyon: if you haven't already installed w32codecs, do that and try mplayer
<victor___> hello
<Lars_G> Hi all.
* Lars_G waves discouragedly
<victor___> anyone is from spain?
<trappist> obf213: actually it looks like .bash_profile gets sourced on login, and mine just says [ -f .bashrc ]  && source .bashrc
<Lars_G> victor___: why?
<trappist> victor___: try #kubuntu-es for spanish language support
<victor___> for write in spanish
<Lars_G> Question, has any kind sould prepackaged the kdevelop 3.4 beta 1? or will I have to compile from source?
<kristyon> der, my fault, bad link, asf does work!!
<Lars_G> victor___: use #kubuntu-es
<victor___> ok
<Lars_G> victor___: Btw, Spainyards are not the only ones who speak spanish. ;)
<victor___> well.. my english isn't very good, but I want practice ;)
<trappist> victor___: it seems pretty good so far
<Lars_G> that's good
<Lars_G> kdevelop? please?
<obf213> trappist i logged out and logged back in and i had to open bashrc in kate for the media buttons. when i ran the command in terminal some error thing pops up about X and bad device then kate pops
<obf213> maybe i should move my commands to before any x stuff?
<victor___> today I installed kubuntu in my latop and I have problems with bluetooth. I've an R52 IBM laptop with bluetooth integrated. when I try to opne Bluetooth servifes (are started) the system shows me a windows with "DCOP error"...
<trappist> obf213: yeah they don't get sourced until after X starts.  kdm sources them when you login.
<obf213> yeah i logged out logged back in trappist.
<mino> fr
<obf213> and i had to opne the bashrc in kate for somereason before it works its wierd
<mino> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<trappist> Lars_G: 3.3.4 is the newest kdevelop package I've seen
<Lars_G> trappist: Thanks. I guess I'll have to compile the beta myself. Thanks anyhow
<Lars_G> !kdevelop
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdevelop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dhq> i want to set up the apache and ftpserver
<the_hammer> anyone here know eggdrops?
<trappist> the_hammer: /join #egghelp
<obf213> trappist besides it not working on boot, which isnt to big a deal if i just run nano .bashrc, the media keys i have sometimes work for the program and sometiems for kmixer even though they are not assigned to kmixer
<obf213> for example right now if i rasie the volume it raises amarok but if i lower it it lowers kmixer
<metalhedd> I just did a fresh install of kubuntu and kmix says no mixer device is found. lspci shows my sb live (emu10k1) but dmesg doesn't show anything about sound at all.
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bernardosoares3> hi. I've got a problem with transcoding mpc to mp3 with amaroK and the transkode script. the mp3 it creates have a bitrate of 32kbps (or so say the players). Is that a known problem ?
<trappist> obf213: you could use kmix's dcop interface and put a script in ~/.kde/Autostart to bind the keys
<obf213> i just added the keys to my map and then went to each individual player and assigned them
<SonicChao> Where are the KDE sounds kept?
<trappist> metalhedd: do you also have an onboard sound card?
<metalhedd> trappist: yes.
<obf213> would the namees they have might be the reason why kmixer is using some of them lik XF86AudioRaise
<SonicChao> Nevermind....
<SonicChao> /usr/share/sounds
<metalhedd> trappist: actually i think its disabled. its not showing in lspci
<trappist> metalhedd: I gave up on making them coexist peacefully and disabled the onboard card in the BIOS
<trappist> oh, then it probably is disabled
<trappist> metalhedd: what does `asoundconf list` say
<metalhedd> names of available sound cards:
<metalhedd> there are none
<trappist> try 'sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1'
<metalhedd> One step ahead of you there... it didn't do anything though
<trappist> if you mean it didn't *say* anything, that's good.  check dmesg.
<dhq> |lostbyte|: hey
<metalhedd> nothing new in dmesg and asoundconf list still show sno devices
<metalhedd> I found a couple relevant li nes in dmesg actually:
<metalhedd> AC'97 0 access is not valid [0x0] , removing mixer.
<dhq> ok with adept i just installed apache i need help to set it up can anyone help
<metalhedd> EMU10K1_Audigy: probe of 0000:00:0a.0 failed with error -5
<CVirus> guys ... Backports == Multiverse ?
<trappist> dhq: you just need to ask a more specific question
<trappist> CVirus: no
<trappist> metalhedd: that kinda sounds like a hardware problem
<dhq> trappist: i just want to setup the server
<CVirus> trappist: okay thanks
<metalhedd> trappist: it was working just fine this morning
<metalhedd> ':S
<hulo> hi
<dhq> trappist: so i can place my files for download etc
<trappist> dhq: apache is a server.  and it ships already set up.  need to be more specific.
<trappist> dhq: so you want it to be available on the internet
<dhq> yes
<zipper_> I've got ubuntu 6.06 installed. Is it possible for me to completely change my current linux installation to the current release of kubuntu? Tried removing ubuntu-desktop and installing kubuntu-desktop, but that still leaves a lot of ubuntu stuff behind
<trappist> dhq: did you install apache or apache2
<dhq> apache
<trappist> zipper_: removing ubuntu-desktop won't do much of anything
<dhq> trappist: apache
<trappist> zipper_: but the packages that are still there won't do any harm besides consuming disk space
<zipper_> yeah i know, but i want to get rid of them for the same reason
<zipper_> but perhaps its just easier to install kubuntu instead
<zipper_> i hoped there was an easy way
<trappist> dhq: edit /etc/apache/httpd.conf and add a line that says Listen *:80
<Lars_G> Has anyone here installed the kdevelop 3.4 beta from source?
<trappist> zipper_: debfoster will help you identify packages you didn't specifically install by name.  that might help.
<trappist> Lars_G: sudo apt-get build-dep kdevelop will probably help
<trappist> Lars_G: that should install the necessary -dev packages
<Lars_G> trappist: It's not that worries me, I'm a programmer and used to compile :)
<acojlo> can wine benefit from my applications at ntfs partition?
<zipper_> trappist: seems like a lot of work. Thanks, but i think i'll just install kubuntu from scratch, seems like the fastest way to go
<Lars_G> it's just i'm not so used to compile the interwined kde packages and I worry if this beta will overwrite parts of my current kdevelop even if I put it in it's own prefix dir
<trappist> acojlo: depends on the application.  if the app needs to write to the directory it's installed to, no.  if the app depends on a bunch of registry entries, no.  mostly it's easier to do a wine install of an app anyway.
<trappist> Lars_G: if you give it an out of the way PREFIX it should be fine
<Lars_G> nod, thanks trappist
<Lars_G> Well worst of cases I can reinstall my kdevelop packages, I worry for nary
<trappist> and there's always that :)
<acojlo> but what if that partition became FAT32?
<trappist> acojlo: then you could write to it.  but doing a wine install is still recommended if possible.
<acojlo> ok, does linux have some 'mount a cd iso image to a virtual drive'?
<kristyon> any ideas why my panel disappeared? using kubuntu dapper
<kristyon> yes
<kristyon> ksio
<acojlo> which panel diss?
<kristyon> kiso
<kristyon> erm
<Lars_G> acojlo: Yes, it can be done with loopback devices
<h3sp4wn> acojlo: mount -o loop blah.iso /media/cdimage
<Lars_G> acojlo: basically as root, or using sudo.... do what h3sp4wn just said
<tucoz> hi, I am trying to get mplayer and flash-content running with sound at the same time. Do you know if this is possible?
<Lars_G> acojlo: if it errors (and both the iso AND the mountdir exist) do a: "sudo modprobe loopback"
<tucoz> mplayer is using alsa at the moment
<Lars_G> tucoz: you'll need to wrap your browser plugins in an alsa wrapper since the flash 7 player uses OSS
<dhq> trappist: i am using apache2
<trappist> sigh.
<Lars_G> tucoz: You'll need to edit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc and change FIREFOX_DSP to FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<tucoz> Lacerta, ah. cool
<Lars_G> tucoz: Also make sure you have installed the "alsa-oss" package
<tucoz> Lars_G, thanks
<Lars_G> and restart firefox
<Lars_G> tucoz: Just be aware, this will unsync audio with video
<Lars_G> :) sorry but there's no workaround until adobe releases flah 9 beta for linux in 2007
<trappist> dhq: then edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf to say Listen *:80
<tucoz> Lars_G, the video is already out of sync. So this is better than nothing :)
<Lars_G> hahah true
<tucoz> Lars_G, thanks alot. It works :)
<Lars_G> great tucoz :D
<Lars_G> tucoz: if you want to keep tags on the progress of flash 9 for linux you can check this blog: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<tucoz> cool
<CVirus> isnt there a dapper-security repos. for the restricted repos. ?
<Lars_G> restricted repos, or you mean non-gpl stuff?
<acojlo> why is open office so crappy with ms fonts?
<CVirus> i mean the restricted repository
<CVirus> i mean ..
<bernardosoares3> hello. anyone could help me with this bug in transKode ? creating mp3 with a bitrate @32kbps ?
<CVirus> there is a dapper-security for main repos.
<CVirus> isnt there a dapper-security for restricted repos. too ?
<Lars_G> CVirus: Ah I get your drift. No idea, sorry
<CVirus> Lars_G: Thanks
<h3sp4wn> dapper-security main restricted multiverse universe (doesn't complain)
<h3sp4wn> I know restricted definately exists for it
<h3sp4wn> (i.e linux-restricted-modules is proviced there for kernel updates)
<sdlnxgk> when I try to run frozen-bubble it stalls and can't kill that process unless I reboot... HELP !!!
<trappist> sdlnxgk: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Kwukki_>  /msg nickserv link Kwukki 48728880
<tsdgeos> meeeeeeeeeeeeeec
<trappist> Kwukki_: please enter your password
<trappist> :)
<Kwukki_> lol
<dhq> how to change the directory of apache
<|lostbyte|> Kwukki_, thanks. :P
<trappist> dhq: edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<trappist> dhq: change the DocumentRoot directive
<dhq> trappist: dint get you
<trappist> dhq: look for DocumentRoot in the file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default and change it to what you want.
<acojlo> anyone running suspend2disk with sata drives?
<archangel_> hey where can I go for a question in making a webpage through open office ( graphics wont show up on the web)
<trappist> archangel_: maybe #openoffice
<archangel_> open office is tons easier than M$ word
<archangel_> Well,   ok.  I'll try again. there were like 4 or 5 people in there and no one would talk earlier
<cpk2> archangel_: just stay in the channel after you ask your question, maybe someone will get around to it
<archangel_> thanks
<elDeuce> how do i format my secondary harddrive?
<cpk2> elDeuce: ??
<elDeuce> archangel_: your graphics won't show up on the web because i guarantee the paths are relative to your computer instead of your website
<elDeuce> cpk2: ???
<soulrider_> hey everyone,w hats up!
<elDeuce> archangel_: check the html code and look for <img src="/home/username/website/blah/image.jpg">
<trappist> elDeuce: secondary master or secondary slave
<cpk2> elDeuce: i would imagine you would want to keep it ext3 if you already are using ext3
<archangel_> I did  elDeuce
<elDeuce> archangel_: and make it say <img src="http://www.yourwesbite.com/image.jpg">
<elDeuce> cpk2: it is reiserfs and i want it fat32
<elDeuce> cpk2: it is my partitioned master
<archangel_> elDeuce: somehow it doesnt change when I post it (still links the photo to my pc)
<elDeuce> do you have a live online link i can look at?
<sdlnxgk> trappist says Yes
<archangel_> I shouldnt have to change the location of an image everytime I place on my page.
<archangel_> at least I didnt with Word
<elDeuce> archangel_: do you have a link i can look at?
<Karti> Hi all
<archangel_> http://members.cox.net/archangel00/
<sdlnxgk> what is the best  way to kill a stuck process???
<sdlnxgk> sdlnxgk   3017  0.0  3.0  33264 15608 ?        Dl   11:53   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/games/frozen-bubble
<|lostbyte|> sdlnxgk, kill 3017
<archangel_> background and two rulers, niether will show up
<elDeuce> archangel_: in the actual source code it has <IMG SRC="/usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/rulers/striped.gif" .............>
<sdlnxgk> tried that doesn't kill the process
<elDeuce> archangel_: that is relative to your computer, not the web
<lmodl> hello
<soulrider_> how can i knwo how much of my hard drive is being used ?
<elDeuce> archangel_: M$ Word does the same thing
<elDeuce> soulrider_: open Konsole and type --  df -h
<cpk2> sdlnxgk: kill -9 procid
<lmodl> imali tko iz hrvatske
<archangel_> yeah, I know but does the link change?
<sdlnxgk> cpk2 thanks trying that now
<archangel_> elDeuce: what am I doing wrong?
<lmodl> neo iz bih
<archangel_> elDeuce: graphics always showed with Word
<lmodl> neko iz tuzle
<trappist> Word probably uses relative paths
<elDeuce> archangel_: the graphics would show up in word but not on the web
<sdlnxgk> cpk2 still doesn't kill it :(
<elDeuce> archangel_: either way, it doesnt matter - you need to edit the html
<elDeuce> archangel_: there isn't another answer unless you use an online site generator
<archangel_> elDeuce: does that mean I have to link all the graphics when I am about to post the page?
<elDeuce> archangel_:  not sure what you mean
<archangel_> elDeuce: sorry I missed your earlier statement
<Karti> If I installed Kubuntu using the text method and went for defaults would it install a swap drive if not....with 2 Gb ram would people still suggest I reinstall and add swap....Cheers
<archangel_> elDeuce: nevermind you snswered me
<|lostbyte|> sdlnxgk, killall perl -9
<priscillia> hey everyone
<elDeuce> archangel_: okay, sorry i can't be more helpful - unless you want to hire a webdeveloper :-)
<archangel_> elDeuce: that sucks cause I wanted to make a fast page
<Karti> what was the web question?
<elDeuce> archangel_: give me a few minutes, let me look into something for you
<archangel_> thanks man, I know this should be an easy fix
<elDeuce> archangel_: did you upload your images to your website?
<archangel_> yes
<elDeuce> archangel_:  where are they located?
<archangel_> (with the same names)
<elDeuce> archangel_: send me exact url
<cpk2> sdlnxgk: you do it as root?
<archangel_> http://members.cox.net/archangel00/
<zipper_> Hmm, i have a really hard time deciding between ubuntu and kubuntu. Are there a guide anywhere that explains the pros/cons of each?
<elDeuce> archangel_: i found
<|lostbyte|> archangel_, Its thats why safe to keep images in the same dir the html file is. ao you can link them backwards.
<cpk2> zipper_: do you like gnome or kde better?
<grothesk> zipper_: Take both...
<zipper_> cpk2, well, thats my biggest problem, i cant decide which i like better
<archangel_> ahh
<Karti> zipper_: I find that I have a bit more control over KDE but I am new to it....
<zipper_> grothesk, taking both seem like a, well, kindda bloated idea, i would prefer sticking to either kde or gnome
<grothesk> No need to deceide between kde or gnome. (If there is enough space on your HDD)
<dhq> when in console if i run vi how do i save the changer
<cpk2> i heard that gnome and kde dont always play well with each other...
<grothesk> I'm switching as I like.
<grothesk> But generally I prefer kde.
<|lostbyte|> dhq, shift + Z + Z
<grothesk> cpk2: Bullshit.
<zipper_> Guess i'll just have to try both and figure out for myself then
<archangel_> soap in mouth
<cpk2> grothesk: just saying i heard some people saying that
<archangel_> you kiss yo mama with that  mouth?
<Karti> archangel_: could you repeat the web question?
<elDeuce> archangel_: check out this link - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19424
<grothesk> cpk2: I'm using xfce, gnome and kde on the same box. No issues here.
<soulrider_> uhm guys, what program can i use to edit video like virtualDub and to edit subtitles?
<elDeuce> anyone know how i can format my harddrive from reiserfs to fat32?
<soulrider_> eclipse is gone!
<soulrider_> uhm i need some help...
<soulrider_> guys, eclipse appears as not instyalled but all the files are in /usr/share
<soulrider_> i tried deletign them but it wont let me
<lnx2002> Hi
<soulrider_> hi
<lnx2002> i got a problem about installing kubuntu
<draik> hi
<lnx2002> Edgy Eft
<acojlo> what is good cd-audio ripper for kde or neutral ?
<soulrider_> isnt that old ?
<draik> yes soulrider
<lnx2002> it stops to continue while about partioning screen
<lnx2002> and i got some errors in log files
<lnx2002> biquity 1.1.4
<lnx2002> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lnx2002>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 132, in ?
<lnx2002>     install(sys.argv[1] )
<lnx2002>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 45, in install
<lnx2002>     mod = __import__('ubiquity.frontend', globals(), locals(), frontends)
<draik> you are trying to install Kubuntu Edgy?
<lnx2002>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py", line 54, in ?
<lnx2002>     from ubiquity.components import language, kbd_chooser, timezone, usersetup, \
<lnx2002> ImportError: cannot import name partman
<cpk2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<soulrider_> get the latest kubuntu
<|lostbyte|> acojlo, ripperx
<draik> get dapper drake
<lnx2002> i wantto live in edgy
<draik> Is that like living on the edge?
<archangel_> elDeuce: thanx bro
<soulrider_> lol
<lnx2002> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19426
<elDeuce> archangel_: yup
<soulrider_> !eclipseIDE
<ubotu> I know nothing about eclipseIDE - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<elDeuce> archangel_: if you build in openoffice that will be the only changes you will have to make in the code
<lnx2002> so how can i overcome this problem (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19426)
<elDeuce> archangel_: not TOO terribly difficult
<soulrider_> Opera wont have internet access, dunno why :-/
<soulrider_> brb
<archangel_> elDeuce: yeah, your right. I guess I was a little spoiled.
<elDeuce> archangel_: i still suggest if you are going to be building websites, learn some HTML
<elDeuce> :-)
<elDeuce> LUNCH BREAK!!!!  -- bbl
<Admiral_Chicago> lnx2002, your link is being goofy
<sdlnxgk> cpk2 yes i'm trying to  kill it as root
<lnx2002> ?
<archangel_> elDeuce: however I am impressed with the extra features in OO Writer than in Word. I was being made to buy Frontpage for these same features and I refused
<cpk2> sdlnxgk: didnt work?
<lnx2002> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19426
<Admiral_Chicago> its trying to open as a text file
<sdlnxgk> nope didn't work :(
<elDeuce> archangel_: i recommend Kate for building websites ;-)
<lnx2002> Admiral_Chicago: yes it is a text
<Admiral_Chicago> lnx2002, oh man no idea
<archangel_> I know enough, I just go for speed if I can
<acojlo> how to shut down spell checking in kontact?
<|lostbyte|> elDeuce, Kate does't have auto completeion :(
<elDeuce> |lostbyte|: what do you need auto completion for?
<lnx2002> Who can help me
<lnx2002> please
<archangel_> word was auto and I thought that Writer could be too
<cpk2> sdlnxgk: what does it say?
<Alatriste> hi
<Alatriste> someboy know a easy programa in kubunt to programa IRC Bots?
<sdlnxgk> after I try that kill  command doesn't say anything
<|lostbyte|> elDeuce, Will save time for writing those long html tags.
<elDeuce> |lostbyte|: I've been coding by hand in html, xhtml, and css for years and never needed an auto completion
<trappist> like <i>
<elDeuce> |lostbyte|: kids these days sure are getting lazy....
<|lostbyte|> elDeuce, then i can see how much time you wated..
<sdlnxgk> cpk2 just goes to next command line like it killed it but when I check to see if process is  still running it didn't kill it
<|lostbyte|> elDeuce, lolz
<archangel_> elDeuce: kate can do that?
<acojlo> where is options menu that help for kmail reference to when you want to disable spell
<elDeuce> lemme alone so i can eat!
<cpk2> sdlnxgk: is a service that you canstop?
<Alatriste> i wrote it bad, someboy know an easy program in kubunt to program IRC Bots?
<elDeuce> archangel_: Kate is a text editor, like Notepad, except it highlights tags
<lnx2002> What is the correct package name of partman ? ( apt-get install xxxxx ???? )
<elDeuce> Alatriste: Kate
<archangel_> hmm
<sdlnxgk> cpk2 not sure what service I would need to stop..  sometimes it works great other times it just stalls and will not kill the process
<|lostbyte|> archangel_, YEah.. it does it from c++ perl html bash and so many other..
<cpk2> sdlnxgk: what proc is it?
<|lostbyte|> sdlnxgk, have you tired killall perl -9
<Alatriste> elDeuce: , um, some tutorial do you know?
<trappist> lnx2002: ubiquity
<archangel_> WOW, I had no idea
<sdlnxgk> cpk2 how do  I find that out??
<lnx2002> trappist:  i have upgraded it but still got error
<cpk2> sdlnxgk: well when you do ps aux it will probably show up and give you the name of it
<cpk2> if you know the id wouldnt you also know the name?
<archangel_> thanx folks I'll prob be back tonight, being that I need a life and all
<|lostbyte|> cpk2, its frozenbubble
<sdlnxgk> perl: no process killed
<|lostbyte|> cpk2, he cant kill it.
<sdlnxgk> actually it's frozen-bubble :)
<soulrider> guys i need some help, i uninstalled eclipse adn installed it again but my system sais its not installed
<soulrider> althought adept sais it is
<|lostbyte|> soulrider, "system sais its not installed" how do you know that ?
<sdlnxgk> cpk2 that is how i'm checking to see if it is killed  or not
<archangel_> Oh, by the way, my webpages are way better than that. I was playing around so I could learn how to do it in Writer
<acojlo> kaudiocreator - which encoder is for mp3?
<archangel_> :0)      lol
<soulrider> well, its not in the dke meny, katapult cant find it and if i go to konsolea dn yupe ecl and tress tab twice nothing shows up
<cpk2> ahh its just frozen bubble is it even taking up that much? =P
<acojlo> lame ... ok
<sdlnxgk> I  tried using ksysguard too and still doesn't kill the process
<epyfro> hi
<trappist> acojlo: lame
<sdlnxgk> cpk2 not that it's taking up that much.. I can't play it when it's stuck :(
<cpk2> lol
<Hso> hey guys.. i installed kubuntu dapper earlier, installed all the updates and installed firefox via adept.. however.. it seems that the context menu for KDE is broken.. there is no right-click menu.. both left and right click load up the app :( any way to fix this?
<soulrider>  |lostbyte| any ideas ?
<|lostbyte|> soulrider, try reinstalling it..
<soulrider> i did :-/
<|lostbyte|> soulrider, looks like the installation was incomplete.
<cpk2> sdlnxgk: maybe restarting kdm will kill? dont want to restart your box then you will lose uptime =P
<sdlnxgk> soulrider did you restart Xserver?? sometimes I have had to do that for settings to take effect
<soulrider> no, i didnt
<soulrider> how can i downlaod it through CL
<soulrider> sudo apt-get right ?
<cpk2> soulrider sudo apt-get install
<soulrider> and then the name ?
<sdlnxgk> cpk2 restarting kdm  is restarting xserver?? or are they different?
<cpk2> sdlnxgk: same, sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop
<cpk2> soulrider yes
<cpk2> sdlnxgk: you could also try killing it once you stop kdm
<|lostbyte|> sdlnxgk, Is the window opne, when its stuck ?
<soulrider> im gonna restart X and see what happens
<cpk2> sdlnxgk: do you run frozen bubble from a command line?
<sdlnxgk> cpk2 no the window never opens just thinks and looks like it's going to then just  dies
<sdlnxgk> no didn't run it from the command line but thinking maybe I should
<|lostbyte|> sdlnxgk, then do run ..
<sdlnxgk> cpk2  tried to run from  command line and got this message Segmentation fault
<soulrider> uhm, eclipse didnt install
<soulrider> its weird, becaus ei ahd insatlle dit before
<|lostbyte|> sdlnxgk, thats bad.
<soulrider> even ran it
<sdlnxgk> [SDL Init]  SDL_Init 65535
<sdlnxgk> Segmentation fault
<soulrider> and never uninstalled it
<sdlnxgk> actually that  is the  whole message
<|lostbyte|> sdlnxgk, sudp apt-get --reinstall install frozen-bubble
<cpk2> he might need to reinstall sdl libs
<|lostbyte|> sudo*
<|lostbyte|> yeah, do that also..
<kristyon> any idea why my taskbar/panel keeps crashing?
<sdlnxgk> cpk2  will try that  first since that lib supports frozen-bubble :)
<kristyon> and how do I get it back?
<sdlnxgk> then will try to reinstall frozen-bubble
<cpk2> well it appears to be a sdl problem...
<elDeuce> anyone know how to format a secondary harddrive?
<cpk2> but there are LOTS of sdl libs
<sdlnxgk> let me restart kdm then go from  there :)
<sdlnxgk> thanks lost and cpk2 brb
<kristyon> how do I restart the panel/taskbar?
<|lostbyte|> kristyon, huh ?
<kristyon> ^ keeps crashing
<kristyon> kpanel thingy
<|lostbyte|> kristyon, the program for that is kicker,
<kristyon> aha
<kristyon> gotit, any idea why it crashes? using dapper
<dr_willis> elDeuce,  fdisk it as needed  mkfs.whatever the partitions, them add them to fstab
<dr_willis> is the old-skool way. :P
<dr_willis> !harddisk
<ubotu> I know nothing about harddisk - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dr_willis> !disks
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<wckdkl0wn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<supernix> Hi does anyone know a way to refresh the menu so that it shows recently installed programs ?
<wckdkl0wn> if i install the actual ati drivers will that solve my problem of my linux locking up when using opengl?
<h3sp4wn> I would think so
<sdlnxgk> cpk2  didn't work with restart kdm so i'm gonna  reboot the box and then reinstall  sdl libs
<sdlnxgk> brb
<elDeuce> dr_willis:
<elDeuce> mkfs -V -t fat32 /dev/hda2
<elDeuce> mkfs version 2.12r (May 16 2006)
<elDeuce> mkfs.fat32 /dev/hda2
<elDeuce> mkfs.fat32: No such file or directory
<kristyon> is there a better tools than gnome-lokkit for firewall config?
<kristyon> need to specify ports
<dr_willis> try sudo 'commands'
<dr_willis> try also 'sudo fdisk -l' to be sure the partitions are there.
<cpk2> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<acojlo> how to reenable menus in kaffeine (stop mini mode)?
<kristyon> thanks, just finished with suse, kubuntu is far better
<acojlo> i'm using guarddog as a firewall
<svivian> Has anyone else lost their cursor when coming out of xscreensaver?
<elDeuce> what can i use to play WMV files?
<steveire> Amarok!!!
<wckdkl0wn> how do i change my resolution manually? i just installed the ati drivers and i cant change it in display settings
<wckdkl0wn> elDeuce: w32codecs
<grothesk> elDeuce: When DRM is involved, you can't play them at all.
<wckdkl0wn> elDeuce: i use mplayer actually
<paines> hi
<Karti> archangel_: Sorry about the delay. Have you thought of using Screem as a web design package. Its available as a straight download from the add remove program
<|lostbyte|> hi
<|lostbyte|> Karti, whats the other one .. ?
<paines> kde keeps forgetting my setting for the workspace applet. i set it every time to 2 rows
<aseigo> that's a bug that's pretty unique to kubuntu
<aseigo> has to do with how they defined the global default settings for the panel
<aseigo> and howt he panel really doesn't work very well that way.
<Karti> |lostbyte|: The other is Quanta Plus
<archangel_> elDeuce: you know I seen that but I havent looked at it yet (brand new linux user)
<|lostbyte|> Karti, YEs yes, thats the one i been using..
<|lostbyte|> long back..
<|lostbyte|> there is also bluefish
<paines> aseigo, i see.
<Karti> One I tried before, as I am a dreamweaver man is NVU which seemed ok
<kristyon> nvu is pretty good too
<archangel_> Karti: you know I seen that but I havent looked at it yet (brand new linux user)
<Karti> its really easy to use if you cut and paste your works from office and your site you will see the correct details in its colourings
<archangel_> cool
<archangel_> I'll try it
<Karti> but if you are new (as I am ish....) the screem will install completely from the add programs
<Karti> you may need to insert your cd/dvd
<archangel_> actually I have it already
<Karti> k, even better....
<archangel_> I havent even gone through all the programs I have yet.   lol
<archangel_> theres a ton
<Karti> it takes a while........I'm still getting used to sudo and no root!
<viper550> I found a pretty nice wallpaper: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=43207
<archangel_> yeah
<archangel_> same here
<CarlFK> is smbfs installed by default?
<cpk2> you can still log in as root if you want
<cpk2> CarlFK: i dont think so
<Karti> I just need to force myself to use linux....otherwise I will never master it!
<CarlFK> thanks
<cpk2> !smbfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about smbfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cpk2> !info smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In repository main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 369 kB, installed size 888 kB
<archangel_> yeah, it can be frustrating at times
<archangel_> you cant just 'figure it out' like windows
<cpk2> sure you can =P
<archangel_> there are so many ways you can do things
<cpk2> install linux where it doesnt matter if you break it
<Karti> when you sit infront of a pc all day its hard to motivate yourself to do it at night....lol
<archangel_> lol yeah
<trappist> yeah right
<trappist> I can't pry myself away
<Karti> trappist: lol
<archangel_> lol, sounds like somebody needs a life
<archangel_> lol
<Karti> thank god for takeaways.....not that my wife would let me.....she being a windows only gal
<archangel_> gotta go.   got to go to lowes and get a boat load of flowers
<Karti>  bye
<archangel_> later
<acojlo> anyone heard for real good mobile phone - kontact synch software?
<greypaw> damnit, my sound is fooked
<soulrider> how can i delete the cache from adept ?
<kana> soulrider: sudo aptitude clean
<steveire> soulrider: there's actually something you can download from adept to clear your apt-cache of new cached .debs every time you update. I forget the name of the app
<soulrider> this eclipse problem is pissing me off
<soulrider> i **NEED** eclipse
<|lostbyte|> soulrider, or sudo apt-get clean
<soulrider> thanks
<soulrider> i cleared my cache
<soulrider> do you think ti will isnatll correctly now ?
<kana> soulrider: just download it from the eclipse website
<cpk2> soulrider: are you sure you arent installing something else that deletes eclipse?
<soulrider> cpk2: im sure
<soulrider> i insatleld it yesterday
<soulrider> i even saw the shortcut and ran it
<soulrider> and i just tried to use it
<soulrider> and it was gone
<soulrider> but adept said it was still insatlled
<cpk2> yes but after that did you install anything else?
<steveire> hmmm, why doesn't sudo aptitude clean work?
<cpk2> try apt-get clean?
<soulrider> steveire: worked for me
<cpk2> try apt-get clean
<soulrider> cpk2: i ont think i insatlled anything else
<steveire> indeed it seems aptitude is not spelled aptitide...
<cpk2> lol
<Lord_Athur> how can I know the internet speed?
<soulrider> kana: if i downlado it, how can i run it ?
<soulrider> i downlaoded it yesterday but didnt know how to install/run it
<soulrider> Lord_Athur: i use a program called knetload
<soulrider> show sa nice graph with the internet usage
<kana> soulrider: i downloaded it to a local bin dir under my home folder extracted and just ran it
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<Rondo> How would one set up a printer in kubuntu? I can't seem to find it in the desktop guide >_<
<paines> Rondo, alt+f2 -> kprinter
<kana> soulrider: as you extract it you will see the bin file eclipse you just click on it and there you go
<AilleantSian> does anyone know why the make command isnt working?
<Rondo> paines, thanks
<soulrider> so, in linux i open bin files rihgt? kind of like exes in win ?
<kana> AilleantSian: do you have build-essential-installed
<AilleantSian> I will just check
<kana> soulrider: yah
<soulrider> ah, cool
<soulrider> and i gotta put it in my home folder
<soulrider> or in /bin/eclipse
<Kubuntu> TUT RUSKIE EST??
<kana> soulrider: i prefer a local bin folder /home/username/bin/eclipse
<kana> for anything i donwload from the net
<AilleantSian> thanks kana .. it seems it wasnt installed with the new version of ubuntu I just installed
<soulrider> nad if i type eclipse int he console it will open it?
<kana> :)
<soulrider> how can i make typing eclipse in the console open iot ?
<kana> soulrider: ./eclipse
<soulrider> if i hide it it will open it? :-/
<soulrider> hang on, let me dl it first :P
<coffee_n_vodka> hi all !
<coffee_n_vodka> i installed kubuntu a few days ago and its going great
<soulrider> coffee_n_vodka:  me too, and i love it!
<coffee_n_vodka> im trying to connect my laptop (running kubuntu) to my home computer (running mepis)
<coffee_n_vodka> what am i supposed to do with ssh ?
<coffee_n_vodka> can anyone help me setup ssh
<sledge_at_work> coffee_n_vodka: /etc/init.d/sshd start and you're done :)
<Karti> When you do a backup in Kubuntu could someone recommend what files to do or would it just be my home files?
<coffee_n_vodka> sshd: command not found !
<Kubuntu> loliga
<sledge_at_work> coffee_n_vodka: the script you are looking for is /etc/init.d/ssh, sorry :)
<Karti> weather
<Karti> bot weather
<rr72> LeeJunFan~ i got my KDM working
<rolando> hi
<rolando> how im i supposed to handle those packages that require accepting terms and conditions with adept?
<rolando> like sun-java5-jre
<steveire> rolando: strange behavoiur
<steveire> ah.
<steveire> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<steveire> I think there's info in the first link
<rolando> steveire: i added repositories that have java
<kijjaz> if i'd like to lower audio latency, i should install a specific kernel instead of what i've got here from kubuntu.. am i right?
<steveire> I'm afraid I didn't read the link either, so I can't help you more.
<rolando> but when i chose to install with adept i  have to hit OK
<steveire> Try searching ubuntuforums.org
<rolando> but i cant
<rolando> because its text format
<rolando> when you click show details
<steveire> !enter > rolando
<rolando> ok sorry
<rolando> ok, after aborting the installation of this package,which i think it will be impossible to install, i think somehow i blocked my adept thing
<steveire> try sudo aptitude sun-java5-jre on the command line
<rolando> steveire: i tried that, but as told before something is blocked now
<steveire> is adept still open?
<h3sp4wn> rolando: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<steveire> Only one program can have access to the apt database at a ime
<steveire> any look closing adept and trying on the cli?
<rolando> steveire: no
<ryanakca> how do you change the keyboard layout in tty1/2/3... you know... when you go C-Alt-F1/Ctrl-Alt-F2, etc
<rolando> i would copy what i get but it is in spanish so it wouldnt make much sense
* steveire nods, sagely
<soulrider> roalndo
<soulrider> que te sale ?
<rolando> soulrider: me sale esto:
<rolando> scribiendo informacin de estado extendido... Error!
<rolando> E: No se pudo localizar un archivo para el paquete sun-java5-bin. Esto puede significar que necesita arreglar manualmente este paquete (debido a que falta una arquitectura)
<rolando> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de listas...es el administrador?
<ryanakca> rolando... maybe ask in the spanish channel... I understand spanish.. to the extreme of hello and goodbye
<ryanakca> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rr72> soulrider~ get it all figured out?
<ryanakca> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rolando> ryanakca: i would install but i cant use adept
<soulrider> rolando: PM
<rolando> ok i will try in other channel
<rolando> so you dont know how to fix this when the adept utility is broken??
<soulrider> rolando, Kubuntu-es
<rolando> soulrider: im there
<svivian> Has anyone else lost their cursor when coming out of xscreensaver?
<ryanakca> svivian: you on edgy or dapper?
<ryanakca> how do you change the keyboard layout in the console? like vt1, vt2, tty1, tty2, etc?
<h3sp4wn> ryanakca: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<svivian> ryanakca: dapper
<alert_> hi
<alert_> can any one help me?
<LeeJunFan> rr72: was it the drivers?
<rr72> LeeJunFan~ yeah i re installed by hand
<Hawkwind> alert_: Just ask
<LeeJunFan> rr72: cool.
<alert_> i was installed Kubuntu from DVD, and now i want to install some programms from there, but "Adept" don't see repository on DVD... what i must to do?
<alert_> sorry for my english... i'm from russia :)
<alert_> what want to install from DVD - kernel-headers.
<alert_> and some other,,,
<thejusticecow> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alert_> any one?
<alert_> please help...
<thejusticecow> could someone point me towards a program that runs wmv's?
<soulrider> alert_: its probably better if you downlaod everything
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<soulrider> you can get an updated list of repositories there
<Hawkwind> thejusticecow: Just install the correct codecs.  Most of them can be found in PLF
<soulrider> can someone help em insatll a printer?
<alert_> what i must write in source.list for APT, to make Adept load updates from DVD?
<soulrider> its on another computer running windows
<thejusticecow> Hawkwind: what is plf?
<Hawkwind> !plf > thejusticecow
<alert_> Hawkwind: no, i need to install it from DVD, not from internet
<thejusticecow> !kaffine
<ubotu> I know nothing about kaffine - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soulrider> !kaffeine
<ubotu> I know nothing about kaffeine - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soulrider> err
<thejusticecow> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<rr72> whats a good easy to set up low resource using identd?
<rr72> somin i can apt-get, edit a small conf file and im off
<soulrider> im doen downlaoding Eclipse fromt he site, where sia  good place to isnatll it now ?
<soulrider> damn, i cant type
<soulrider> where is a good palce to install it
<alert_> soulrider: yeah... what for i was download this DVD today? :(
<soulrider> well, alert_ theres allways new things comming out, so the DVD is probably outdated
<soulrider> even if it was releases recently
<Karti> Hi all - just a quick one. Could someone tell me where to save themes for kubuntu and how I change to them?
<torsten_> kj
<the_hammer> hey all whats the command ya type in term to get your ip?
<Karti> ifconfig
<Admiral_Chicago> the_hammer, ipconfig
<Admiral_Chicago> i think
<Admiral_Chicago> Karti, if?
<Karti> yeah....ipconfig is the windows version
<the_hammer> yup
<the_hammer> not for linux tho
<the_hammer> :(
<thejusticecow> can someone here tell me if they play wmv's and how they do it please
<Karti> just tried ifconfig and its fine
<w00t> hi
<w00t> hello?
<Admiral_Chicago> Karti, doesnt ipconf work?
<Karti> w00t: hello
<soulrider> nope, its ifconfig
<Admiral_Chicago> nope
<Karti> not on my console
<Hawkwind> ipconfig is Windows only.  ifconfig is linux
<Karti> I just rememeber it from Solaris me thinks!
<Karti> that and Hostname lol
<SRTech> I have an old laptop I am trying to install kubuntu on. Is it possible to use the old text based installer, as the laptop can't handle the graphical interface from a slow cd drive?
<Karti> I installed using text and it booted fine into graphics upon rebooting
<w00t> uh
<w00t> ifconfig must work?
<the_hammer> can someone try sending me a file
<the_hammer> txt file anything just to see if i can get
<Karti> type ifconfig into your terminal window
<the_hammer> it worked
<the_hammer> ty guys
<SRTech> how do you make it install in text mode? (I am new to linux, sorry)
<the_hammer> just need someone to send me something to see if i can get
<Karti> choose text or non graphical from the cd or install dvd
<the_hammer> can i try to dcc chat someone?
<soulrider> gusy, i umpacked eclipse to a folder in my home folder, but i wanna eb able to type ecluipse in konsole adn eb able to run it
<Karti> the_hammer: not sure how to sorry
<soulrider> i dont wanna ahve to go to the folder and open it
<the_hammer> trying to see why i cant dcc chat to my bot
<soulrider> the_hammer: ill sedn somehting
<Karti> SRTech: You should have no problem
<SRTech> Katri, can't seem to find that option, do I have to load KDE?
<Karti> I assume you have the latest CD or DVD?
<SRTech> just came in the mail from ship-it
<Karti> let me load up another machine
<soulrider> is it like a burned CD or does it ahve a ncie label ?
<klerfayt> I'm tired of gam_server eating cpu - does ubuntu also use gam_server?
<SRTech> soulrider: nice label, nice packaging
<Karti> lol I can't I forgot my KVM goes flippy on me!
<soulrider> :O
<Karti> SRTech: what are the options you get?
<soulrider> cool, if i really really like kubuntu ill ask for one :P
<soulrider> but im pretty far away :P
<kOpter> Yello :) Any kmame users here?
<SRTech> on the boot screen, there are "Start or Instal K", "Start K in safe graphics mode", "Check CD for Defects", "Memory Test", and  "Boot from first hard disk" (replace K with Kubuntu)
<SRTech> choosing one of the first two starts the livecd
<Admiral_Chicago> SRTech, start K is safe graphics mode
<Admiral_Chicago> i think is what you want
<Karti> T I had trouble with both but can't think where the text install was
<Karti> it kept freezing on me
<Karti> but text was fine
<Karti> I used the same cd
<SRTech> Same problem here
<SRTech> If I hit ESC, I get a text prompt "boot:" but don't know what to type
<Karti> is there a F1 for options
<Karti> or video?
<SRTech> F1 for help, read through it, and can't find anything
<soulrider> guys, i need some quick help :P
<Karti> I am sure you have other F keys that let you change your resolutions
<soulrider> i downloaded eclipse fromt he main site, i unpacked to to my home folder, and i wanna run it by just typing eclips ein konsole, how can i do that?
<Karti> is it not just ./eclips
<SRTech> F4 says VGA, hitting it lets me change to "VGA", or "640x480x16" and a couple similar ones
<soulrider> but i umpakced it
<rr72> how do u restart inet.conf?
<soulrider> i didnt install it
<Karti> SRTech: let me log out and try an install on another machine be about 3 minutes
<SRTech> ok, thanks!
<soulrider> g2g, BBL
<rr72> how do i restart inet.conf?
<rr72> how do i restart my /etc/inet.conf? there is no xinet or inet in /etc/init.d
#kubuntu 2006-08-02
<rr72> how do i install xinet and how do i add services by habnd to it?
<rr72> i need some help
<alert_> rr72: restarting some service is here - /etc/init.d/
<rr72> its not there
<rr72> i had to install xinetd for it to show up
<alert_> rr72: example - #networking restart
<rr72> would networking restart inet.conf?
<rr72> can i still use inet.conf with xinet or no?
<h3sp4wn> inetd.conf or inet.conf ?
<alert_> where you was found inet.conf ? o_O
<Karti> SRTech: Sorry, the version I have is the downloaded DVD and the third option down after safe mode is a Text Install
<rr72> /etc/
<rr72> i got it
<rr72> i was missing a pack
<rr72> netkit-inted
<Karti> SRTech: ?
<SRTech> Karti, thanks for trying
<Karti> can you download the DVD?
<SRTech> Only problem is this laptop does not have a DVD drive :)
<SRTech> it's that old
<dr_willis> My laptop is so old - it can only read dvd+r
<dr_willis> or was it -r's
<Karti> there are CDs
<Karti> same download sites
<dr_willis> That had me WAY confused one day... "the dvd works! why not in the laptop!"
<Karti> I even put it on my neighbours Mac
<Karti> or if you can wait shipit does cds (I think)
<SRTech> Ship-it does do cds, thats where I got mine
<mossman> Hi all.  Anyone have any issuse with kubuntu, cedega and Everquest?  I find it is running very slow.  I use an ATI Card with the proper drivers on a 2 ghz Intel, with 1 gig ram?   Has anyone encountered anything similar?
<Karti> so you have the cds..........strange that it does not have a text install
<SRTech> yeah, unless there is a hidden command or something
<Karti> the menu on the dvd has about 8 items
<SRTech> only 5 on the cD
<Karti> number three being text install
<dr_willis> mossman,  best bet - check the cedega forums
<SRTech> if I hit F6, I get a cryptic string, (can copy down if you want), that looks like it sets options for the boot
<Karti> only other thing is to try another make, PCLinuxOS is really good
<Karti> let me do a quick search
<mossman> I was at the cedega forms. Followed their advice,  still lagging.  Perhaps 25 FPS  Not easy to play at that speed
<Karti> SRTech: It looks like they is an alternate text install cd
<SRTech> ok, got a link?
<pmartin> hi is the ati driver in the adept program?
<pmartin> i cannot find it..
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<pmartin> thanks..
<Karti> just looking now ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<pmartin> can we use adept to compile and install from source?
<dr_willis> with apt-get you can
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mossman> pmartin,  sorry not yet
<h3sp4wn> pmartin: just use apt-get -b source
<Karti> SRTech: what country you in?
<SRTech> USA
<dr_willis> of course why you would need to use apt-get -b source  - is the next question. :P
<pmartin> thanks, i had my uncle put this distro on his pc.  it seems nice sofar..
<Karti> SRTech: and  use the alternatehttp://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/6.06/
<pmartin> is starting and stoping services similar to debian
<dr_willis> Ubuntu and its variants are decently well done.
<SRTech> Karti, Thanks a ton!
<dr_willis> Idential to debian.
<dr_willis> or  I think they are. :P
<Karti> No probs..........11.30 here so good luck with the next cd
<pmartin> ok, i was looking at the kubuntu docs, i didnt see that,   so i can get the debian docs and try to follow..
<mynameisMud> anyone know if ubuntu studio project is an actual distribution or just a how-to for installing the packages?
<h3sp4wn> mynameisMud: Its not a distribution do you need a realtime preempt kernel ?
<mynameisMud> h3sp4wn, hmm what's that?
<dr_willis> I cant recall ever hearing about 'ubuntu studio'
<mynameisMud> http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Welcome,_Musicians!
<h3sp4wn> Its just a set of documents telling you how to setup jackd for real low latency
<h3sp4wn> (But I never managed to get it working properly on dapper - couldn't get it below 40ms even with the realtime kernel and an maudio audio card
<RawSewage> Ubuntu Studio Project is a How-To now, I believe
<klerfayt> how to use "top" command to only monitor one process; e.g. "gamin_server"?
<pmartin> one last question, does the xgl and compiz in the package manager set up easy?  i have installed it but i dont think its working correctly.
<h3sp4wn> pmartin: its very out of date
<mynameisMud> well anyways, see ya
<dr_willis> i dont think XGL is worth more then toying with at this time..  :) its good to show off.. but useablity wise.. well..
<RawSewage> one nice feature is
<RawSewage> Alt+Mouse roller
<pmartin> i hope its stable before aero is released ;-)
<RawSewage> makes each window have it's own transparency setting
<RawSewage> you mean Edgy?
<pmartin> thats compiz though
<RawSewage> whats Aero
<dr_willis> I dont see the point in trasparent windows - to be honest. :P
<pmartin> windows new 3d accelerated, dx9 desktop
<RawSewage> theyre handy
<RawSewage> so you can see whats going on in IRC while browsing, for example
<dr_willis> I keep everything full screen.. and on  normally on its own desktop.
<dr_willis> :P
<RawSewage> thats why transparency is good
<RawSewage> for fullscreen
<dr_willis> transparent text over text....   Yea.. how unreadable. :P
<osoh> hi all
<dr_willis> Next big gimmic.. i am betting.
<dr_willis> Like all the other great-white-hype things in the past. :)
<RawSewage> but
<RawSewage> the good thing will be:
<RawSewage> it will make your computer faster
<RawSewage> because all the desktop painting CPU will be given to your graphics card
<RawSewage> freeing up your CPU
<RawSewage> thus making things run and load faster
<dr_willis> of course according to the latest ati-amd-forumns/news/comments --  some day the gpu and cpu will be one. :)
<pmartin> is there a way to view packages in a heirarchy,  such as firefox might be in a www catagorie?
<dr_willis> then again   - ive seen 3 differnt 'coprocessor' cards mentioned in the last week.
<RawSewage> pmartin, Synaptic
<pmartin> thanks
<h3sp4wn> Probably similar to how xscale and via have ipsec accelerators on die
<dr_willis> http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=3586
<dr_willis> the amd 'PIC' uses a cpu+gpu i think
<RawSewage> pmartin, and Firefox is in the World Wide Web category in Synaptic
<RawSewage> youre psychic
<nikkiana> could someone remind me what i need to do to set my default browser in the Konsole
<nikkiana> (you'd think after I did this four time, I'd remember....)
<crazy_penguin> night all
<RawSewage> I know how to do it with GUI
<nikkiana> RawSewage, so do i, but whenever i try to do it that way, it doesn't take
<RawSewage> oh
<crazy_penguin> sleep well :)
<RawSewage> nikkiana, are you doing it in the Default Apps section of KControl
<nikkiana> RawSewage, yeah.
<nikkiana> RawSewage, for whatever reason, doing it that way doesn't make the change..... (I'm trying to swith from Konquerer to Firefox)
<RawSewage> nikkiana, Im sure theres an easy way
<RawSewage> nikkiana,  did you check the forums
<RawSewage> It's rare that you cant find an answer there
<nikkiana> I know doing it via Konsole works.... i know it's also not difficult.... i just can't remember how to do it.... and every time i've forgotten, i've looked through the forums and not found the information (I think either someone in here has reminded me... or one of my Linux-y inclined friends)
<nikkiana> i always thought it strange i could never find this information on the forums...
<iamtdj> Hello, I have been trying to get amarok to use my ipod but it wont connect to the device.  When I plug it in konquer opens it as a usb device and shows me the folders, but stalls during mounting.  When I mount it manually via a console I can see the files and folders but if I try to copy or open one of them, knoqueror stalls, any help?
<kOpter> nikkiana > update-alternatives
<nikkiana> kOpter, thank you!
<nikkiana> why can't i ever remember that.....
<kOpter> You never use it.. only when you've just installed java :)
<nikkiana> kOpter, true
<cerda> how can i make my kde looks better? :] 
<dr_willis> depends on your definition of better.
<klerfayt> cerda: kde-look.org
<virgilio> cerda: http://www.kde-look.org/
<dr_willis> theres ooodles of themes to play with
<dr_willis> and many more can be installed with the package manager.. and then theres the theme sites listed abobe
<nikkiana> speaking of kde themes.... does anyone know if there's a tutorial in existance to make the cute little graphics into usable icons?
<cpk2> hmm i've got a question, i'm running off an external hard drive on my laptop, but dont like having to shut down when ever i want to move around, would just unmounting the drive work? or do i actually need to have a hdd to keep it running
<cerda> ive seen some shots looking very similar to mac os
<dr_willis> cerda,  i would consider that making kde  look worse. :)
<cerda> dr_willis :] 
<cpk2> lol
<dr_willis> years of interface design and research ..   out comes os-x -- "heck with it lets go for the Purty look!"
* nikkiana giggles at dr_willis 
<nikkiana> dr_willis, well, OS X looks better than Windows :P
<dr_willis> then ya got the whole "lets prevent the users from makign it look how they want... even tho the feature is in the os.. lets just disable it!
<acojlo> hi, how to completly switch from kubuntu to ubuntu (gnome and all apps)
<gnomefreak> acojlo: install ubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> acojlo,  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  then pick gnome from the login screen
<dr_willis> :P
<gnomefreak> acojlo: if you want to get rid of kubuntu (you dont have to) remove libqt3-mt
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: e17 still looks the best (I think)
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  last i messed with E17 - it ran for about 5 min at a time btweeen crashes. :P
<cerda> dr_willis do u have a shot from u desk? :] 
<dr_willis> cerda,  nope.
<cerda> another thing, anyone uses kopete??
<dr_willis> simple grey bacnground.. a few icons  thats it.
<dr_willis> :P
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: Well its quite a bit more reliable these days
<nikkiana> e17 would be cool.... if it ever gets finished....
<klerfayt> nikkiana: never say never
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  id would be amazed - if they could make it LESS reliable. :P
<dr_willis> E17 will be done when Duke Nukem Forever comes out!
<dr_willis> :)
<nikkiana> klerfayt, oh i know. :) just when you give up hope, Linux people like to pull surprises. ;)
<h3sp4wn> That is the apokypse that time
<h3sp4wn> (when e17 and duke nukem forever are released will be the end of the world)
<acojlo> yes, but how to use gdm instead of kdm ?
<nikkiana> h3sp4wn, very very true.
<dr_willis> acojlo,  when ya install - it will ask what to use.. select gdm
<acojlo> it did not
<acojlo> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<cpk2> select it from the log in screen then
<dr_willis> or use dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<dr_willis> I think
<klerfayt> h3sp4wn: to see the end of world is selfish wish
<dr_willis> every time ive ever installed gnome/gdm its asked.
<acojlo> gdm is not installed
<acojlo> i'll install it
<dr_willis>  ubuntu-desktop  shoudl of installed gdm as well as a LOT of other packages
<acojlo> kde is too frustrating for me
<h3sp4wn> klerfayt: I don't wish to see it - I wish to cause it
<dr_willis> Gnome is to crippling for me. :P
<dr_willis> then again -  i can use either and mix the 2
<acojlo> it didn't so now i'm runing 'install gdm' and it's working something
<klerfayt> h3sp4wn: world or humankind?
<Lunar_Raven> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<RawSewage> actually, I recommend KTorrent over Azureus for KDE
<RawSewage> Azureus doesnt work very well in KDE
<acojlo> ok ... i'll see it now
<h3sp4wn> klerfayt: humankind
<nikkiana> Ah! I remembered the actual real question I wanted to ask.....
<dr_willis> Sorry we cant answer real Questions. :)
<nikkiana> If you install something, say, from a Debian file rather than via the package manager and it doesn't make an icon for the program, how to you make an icon for it?
<dr_willis> depends on the program
<dr_willis> creat a launcher for the panel is normally what i do
<klerfayt> nikkiana: one thing I dislike about kde styles is that you have to compile it yourself
<dr_willis> and 'from a debian file, vs the package manager' shouldent matter
<nikkiana> well, I installed GIMPshop because i like the menus better than the GIMP, and when it installed, it didn't create an icon
<omeow> pixel; http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/
<nikkiana> omeow, i was reading about that.
<omeow> Me too.
<omeow> I've downloaded it, and I'm trying it.
<omeow> It's a bit GTKy, but i'm quite liking it.
<nikkiana> omeow, i may download it and give it a shot....
<omeow> Definitely do so. They've got ubuntu packages, shouldn't be too hard to install for you.
<nikkiana> if there's one thing i've been sorely missing since switching to Kubuntu is Photoshop.... and i've yet to find something I'm 100% happy with in Linux....
<nikkiana> I like Krita's interface..... but it crashes more often than Windows :P
<h3sp4wn> nikkiana: tried gimp 2.3 ?
<omeow> I don't like krita's interface.
<nikkiana> Krita is also missing useful stuff.... but at least I could find things...
<omeow> I'm not an avid photoshop user, but pixel's interface seems to mimic it.
<omeow> Yes, I would agree on that. It's not as bad as Gimp. :)
<nikkiana> h3sp4wn, not yet... i may have to check it out too... have they made any notable changes?
<nikkiana> GIMPshop at least makes things findable..... but I'm not a big fan of the multiple menu sort of look that both GIMP and GIMPshop have....
<klerfayt> ok here is simple task I can't complete in konqueror: download this svg http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=42308&vote=good&tan=71671442 to your home
<nikkiana> I love the new version of Inkscape, but that's only vector graphics... It's useful for some stuff, but not everything.
<cerda> how can i make amarok look just the thing it seens on kde-look ?
<h3sp4wn> nikkiana: I wouldn't know whether it was noticable changes but I thought it looked pretty good
<nikkiana> h3sp4wn, i'll have to look into it :)
<omeow> nikkiana, try the demo of pixel, and see if you like that.
<nikkiana> omeow, i'm installing it now :)
<omeow> It does cost money, but it looks like a linux version of photoshop to me. Even the menus seem very much the same.
<nikkiana> omeow, oooh... it does look nice... and it's not like $32 is that expensive....
<omeow> Not quite no.
<nikkiana> compared to what Photoshop costs.... Eek.
<omeow> I'm going to recommend this to a friend who needs to use gimp on Linux because his job requires that. He was more used to photoshop too.
<omeow> Wonder if he likes this. :)
<Philip5> Hawkwind: i'm making a testinstall from the repo on a clean kubuntu install :)
<Philip5> looks like it's working so far
<brandon_> why ain't the youtube videos working in konq?
<klerfayt> brandon_: they are working here
<klerfayt> brandon_: install flash
<brandon_> 'tis replied aunt helga
<acojlo> what else should I do to switch to gnome?
<acojlo> this gnome looks slow - what am I missing?
<soulrider> i use KDE
<mossman> gnome is missing KDE
<mossman> :P
<supernix> Do they have a good list of acceptable modems for Kubuntu ?
<soulrider> im making a program thatw ill inver the letter order in the words ina  phrase :P want ane nglish translation?
<supernix> 56k dialup modems that is
<soulrider> im just making it to piss my friend off
<soulrider> no idea supernix
<soulrider> who sues 56k anyways? .P
<supernix> anyone that does not have broadband
<mossman> Most Hardware MOdems are supported by Linux.. For winmodem support check out www.linmodems.com and see if it is listed
<supernix> Ok but do they have a list of these hardware modems ?
<mossman> soulrider: I remember when 56k was fast :P
<supernix> I thought about buying a serial modem called a Modem Blaster made by Creative Labs
<exobuzz> anyone running ubuntu dapper on ppc ?
<mossman> Hardware modems whether serial, PP or USB should just work out of the box.  pci win modems may need a special driver installed
<supernix> Actually this is the modem to which I was thinking of getting http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=4327785&type=product&id=1051384345922
<h3sp4wn> supernix: An external serial modem with be easiest to setup and use
<supernix> Ok that does settle it
<mossman> "Winmodem (Controllerless)  No"  Should work just fine
<mossman> If you have a machine that still has a serial port
<supernix> I bought a PCI that said it supported linux kernel 2.4 and up but it was not easy while the modem seemed to work it dialed and such I still was never able to get ppd to work
<h3sp4wn> supernix: us robotics external modem you will never have issues with one of them
<mossman> Listen to h3sp4wn
<supernix> Ok hmm with I would have known that I had a chance to get one of them over the weekend while I was having troubles
<supernix> I did not know for sure so I did not know what to do
<supernix> I did however read about that particular modem working for others on Suse
<cpk2> supernix: you sure it isnt user error?
<supernix> cpk2: it could very well be
<supernix> I don't know diddly about kppd
<mossman> True, Picking out  Hardware can be especally bothersome for linux at times
<supernix> I use cable modem myself thus I have no issues
<supernix> funny thing that Modem blaster modem works great with linux they say but not so good with WInXP
<mossman> Today,  anyone looking for a modem for dial up, I would recommend perhaps Directway or another 2 way Sat connection.  Faster.  Though a bit pricey
<supernix> hmmm what is Directway
<supernix> ?
<mossman> Directway.  or Hughsnet in canada
<cpk2> satellite
<supernix> oic
<mossman> yeah Satellite
<supernix> Yeah I will have to get that through DirectTV hear in SC
<cpk2> satellite hurts when it comes to encryption though
<BluesKaj> router is the way togo even if its just wired
<supernix> I sure will miss my nice cable modem
<mossman> I get 700kb/s  Down. However not pratical for serving
<supernix> Getting married in Nov 11 and will be moving to the country out in the middle of nowhere
<supernix> Sadly at that point I will only have 56k or hopefully Satellite
<cpk2> thankfully my girlfriend doesnt seem to mind living in the city
<mossman> Ha.  I live in  the middle of No where.  Directway, has worked nicely for me.  Abouth$70 a month
<BluesKaj> aren't 2 way satellite conns pretty expensive, high up front costs here in Canada , but if yer in the boonies and ya want a decent internet conn, it's the only way to go
<cpk2> over here in southern california they say "you need a clear view of the southeastern sky for satellite"
<supernix> I feel lucky I am only paying $50 for a 5mbps connection
<mossman> True.  I live in rural NS.  Sat equipment ran me 750 dollars CAD .  But when there is no other option, it is nice to know there is a least one
<mossman> cpk2  there are many sats in stationary orbit.  For your they would be SE,  or SW or NW
<BluesKaj> a fellow canuck , mossman ...so you have Directway ...how do ya like it ?
<cpk2> i think stationary orbit is an oxymoron =P
<mossman> It is annoying on raining days
<cpk2> but yeah they do have several asynchronous sats
<mossman> though snow doesn't seem to affect it as much
<BluesKaj> yeah , rainfade
<mossman> It is fast down,  though the  latency can be up to 3 seconds.  Not suitable for some online games
<BluesKaj> i live in a samll town in Northern Ontario and we fianlly got HS DSL here in 2002 ...been pretty good since
<soulrider> yay, im moving hard drives
<mossman> Thats sweet.
<soulrider> im gonna have to reinstall linux on another one
<soulrider> along withe evrything i installed already :P
<soulrider> is there an easy way fo doing it other thanr einstallign everything ?
<BluesKaj> bell sympatico , but ya have to live with it
<cpk2> keep using the same harddrive?
<supernix> wouldn't it be nice to get listing of know supported hardware for Kubuntu
<mossman> We happen to have a lot of options here. Cable, DSL, Etc.  Only my home is 2 km off the main road, It was cheaper going with Satallite than running 2000 meters of cable
<BluesKaj> yeah , no kidding :)
<cpk2> in california and florida that i know of verizon will run fiber to your house if you are in the right area
<mossman> Kubuntu doesn't support hardware.  The Linux Kernel supports it. There are lists avaible on the net.  If One Linux distro will do it they all will
<supernix> ah man that is so kewl I can only imagine having fiber
<BluesKaj> satellite beats dialup ...even with the lag
<BluesKaj> I weas talking to some guys in Sweden that are on pure fiber 5real mgs per sec
<BluesKaj> 10 times faster than me
<draik> running cross-country to deliver a letter that you wrote in an email is faster than dial-up
<BluesKaj> mine is adverted as 5mbs ...I guess that translates to 500kbs in reality
<soulrider> oh my, eclipse for linux is so muhc better than eclipse for windows
<h3sp4wn> I had 8mb baseband at one point (which is alot better than the high latency cable connection I have now)
<mossman> I wish all these people with 5mbs connections would seed torrent files a bit longer!
<cpk2> BluesKaj: thats what 5mbps is...
<soulrider> lo mossman
<soulrider> what about the people in japan
<cpk2> mossman: its 5mbps down and about 50kB/s up
<soulrider> cpk2: i have 512/128 now
<soulrider> but for years i had 64/64
<soulrider> imaigne what it was like downloading a movie
<soulrider> plus, i have to share this connection with ym family
<h3sp4wn> I have 4000/128 which is pretty useless for uploading anything
<mossman> Ahh.  Why do all these companies throttle now?  If everyone is throttling how can anyone get there 5mbs down speed
<soulrider> and my mom is the lag queen, if somethign takes one more milisecond to load she goes berserk
<cpk2> my cable is down about 600kB/s and up about 40-50 kB/s
<mossman> Well.. My cable modem is better than your cable modem :P
<soulrider> i got a question
<mossman> Soulrider:  Shoot.
<soulrider> why cant i see characters i wrote that are like  un linux correctly if i wrote them in widnows and vice versa
<soulrider> same with DOS
<soulrider> it fucked all ym java sources up
<soulrider> my*
<mossman> You may need french support installed with KDE. N ot sure.  The default Langaue has always been the one I use
<soulrider> its spanisha ctually
<soulrider> the thing is, in eclipse i see a ? sign
<soulrider> but i can just got here and replace it for the correct letter
<soulrider> like i see this: vlido
<soulrider> but i can replace it for vlido
<Dasnipa`> 
<soulrider> and  thats how it wouild look on widnows
<soulrider> BRB
<RadiantFire> what happens if you replace it and go back to windows and opne it
<mossman> h3sp4wn Are you around?
<soulrider> im back
<soulrider> i dont know
<soulrider> but i guess it will be screwed up
<h3sp4wn> mossman: yes
<mossman> would you join me on channel mossman for a min.  I would like to ask you a question?
<h3sp4wn> I am there
<maxi_> hey
<maxi_> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<jc> hi
<rolando> hi
<rolando> what guide  would you recommend to follow to install ati drivers in kubuntu??
<h3sp4wn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rolando> ive googled for a while and they say different things in each place, so is there an official guide or the most up to date?
<Raito> For some odd reason, I don't get internet in kubuntu anymore. I had internet perfectly fine before, but then I half installed debian and half installed fedora core, since both of them failed I came back to kubuntu and to my surprise, I had no internet. I tried setting up a static ip but that didn't work either. What might have caused this?
<rolando> thanx ubotu
<wckdkl0wn> how do i install flash 9 for firefox?
<rolando> wckdkl0wn: im not sure you can
<crimsun> not for Linux you can't.
<wolfmanz> flash 9 is being worked on but not out yet
<Hawkwind> Flash 9 won't be out til after the first of the year
<rolando> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/07/bedraggled_earlobe_hammer.html
<h3sp4wn> If you need flash9 I suppose buying crossover office is the only current working method
<visik7> flash9 player ?
<visik7> or what ?
<visik7> btw benguin.swf is about the develop of the player
<bobbyyu> I have a problem... can't access my floppies
<h3sp4wn> visik7: even they only appear to support flash 7 player
<visik7> who ?
<visik7> penguin.swf ?
<visik7> no they are developing flash8/9 player
<h3sp4wn> codeweavers
<visik7> dunno about codeweavers
<visik7> and I don't understand if you are talking about player or ide
<h3sp4wn> player (not that it bothers me particularly)
<InstallInProgres> Installing Kubuntu right now at work - after weirdness with fc4 - hope the hd is not getting ready to fail - wanted to upfgrade anyway just NOT TODAY - oh well - sigh -  I really want to get Xen working too - hope it's easy I'm getting sick of fighting with it on every new distro I encounter
<InstallInProgres> Should be an interesting first experience with Kubuntu
<kdeiip> wow - gotta reboot - that was fast!
<kdeiip> Guess that means I will need to do a ton of installs to find all my favorite apps :-(
<kdeiip> later!
<Kyral> Xen
<Kyral> ...damn he left
<visik7> xen isn't easy to get it working at all
<Kyral> Actually it is
<visik7> btw not impossible
<supernix> Xen sounds very complicated
* Kyral points to HowtoForge
<visik7> and there are guides to get it working
<visik7> like the one on howtoforge
<supernix> that whole mess about a system inside a system and such
<Kyral> and the Xen Manual is very nice
<macd> why not just goto xensource and read.
<Kyral> though I don't trust distro packages worth a damn
<macd> very easy to setup and configure both host and "symbiote" systems
<Kyral> I always compile from source tarball
<Kyral> the proper term for a "symbiote" system is either domU or XenGuest
* macd knows, but symbiote sounds cooler
<Kyral> extract tarball to /usr/src
<Kyral> make world
<Kyral> make install
<Kyral> DONE!
<Kyral> well aside from making the domUs....
<visik7> and configuring a good dom0 kernel
<visik7> that isn't so easy
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> I get it working FIRST
<Philip5> if anyone here is interested to try the lastest builds from the Enlightenment 17 cvs then you are welcome to test my deb builds for *ubuntu dapper. the repo contains the following builds: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19445
<Kyral> then make a copy of the kernel and play with that
<Kyral> I add in all the IPTables stuff, then strip it down incredibly for the system
<visik7> Philip5: does e17 take advantages from 3d accell ?
<Philip5> visik7: not in itself yet... i think
<Kyral> oh for Xen stuff on Freenode, join ##xen
<visik7> or go to oftc
<Kyral> oftc?
<Kyral> meh I'm too lazy to connect to another network
<Philip5> if you want to try the repo with E17 then add this source line to your /etc/apt/source.list 'deb http://seerofsouls.com/ dapper e17'
<h3sp4wn> visik7: evas supports an opengl rendering backend (don't know how stable it is though)
<visik7> F2 is too complicated ?
<Kyral> YES!
<Kyral> heheeh
<aeon17x> the openoffice quickstarter also works in kde, yay
<Kyral> I'm a lazy bastard
<visik7> asd
<Kyral> and I'm watching anime!
<Kyral> ASD?
<aeon17x> just to have copy it from ~/.config/autostart
<visik7> lol
<Kyral> did you just misspell "ass"?
<visik7> no
* Kyral points and laughs
<visik7> asd is like to say lol
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> use standard webslang!
<visik7> Kyral: is standard somewhere
<visik7> standards are goods this is why everybody make their
<Raito> For some odd reason, I don't get internet in kubuntu anymore. I had internet perfectly fine before, but then I half installed debian and half installed fedora core, since both of them failed I came back to kubuntu and to my surprise, I had no internet. I tried setting up a static ip but that didn't work either. What might have caused this?
<rikioh> ok i just installed kubuntu but i dont remmber it asking me for a username and password during the installation i left the computer name as ubuntu how can i figure out my username and password
<rikioh> or change them
<rikioh> i installed with the alt cd
<BluesKaj> Raito, have you tried configging the dhcp thru the system hardware settings in admin mode ?
<Raito> BluesKaj: No, how would I do that? (But that won't help with a static ip, I ussually use a static ip for portforwarding even though I have DHCP)
<BluesKaj> well, try dynamic if yer behind a router
<Raito> BluesKaj: So where is the dpch configuration through admin mode?
<apeman2020> I need some help with a PHP / MYSQL error.. any takers?
<BluesKaj> dunno the advatages of static IP settings , that's beyond me
<Raito> BluesKaj: So I can portforward >_>
<BluesKaj> do you use a speedstream router ?
<BluesKaj> have you tried rebooting the router?
<BluesKaj> that solved my prob after installed gnome a little earlier today...no internet
<Raito> BluesKaj, I'll try rebooting the router, that always seems to work.
<BluesKaj> yup, 90%of the time it does for me too :)
<BluesKaj> being on sympatico
<Raito> I have sympatico too
<BluesKaj> yeah I saw yer login
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...
<m_tadeu> is there a way to set a second user with permissions to use sudo?
<proudfoot> m_tadeu - give them your root password?
<proudfoot> m_tadeu - all users can use sudo
<basilio> hello, from ubuntu linux, how is it possible to burn ISO images to CD or DVD
<basilio> is there available software for this
<proudfoot> try K3b...
<BluesKaj> multimedia in the k-menu , basilio
<BluesKaj> or gnome menu
<basilio> in the "Places" it has CD and DVD creator
<basilio> is that ok for ISO's
<BluesKaj> not places, applications
<soulrider> any programmers here :P
<soulrider> i need a bit of help :P
<soulrider> nevermind
<arcus> the 'CD and DVD creator' in Places is part of Nautilus (well, with the Gnome desktop)
<tulga> i cannot install WTP on Eclipse. I'm using kubuntu dapper. howto install WTP?
<arcus> so says the help.
<arcus> which I don't think will be useful for burning ISOs, it seems more to be about backing up your files to CD/DVD
<basilio> i dont see GNOME menu
<arcus> basilio: there isn't one - I'm just referring to the fact that I'm using 'ubuntu' rather than 'kubuntu' - so the menu items might not be exactly the same.
<basilio> i am using ubuntu
<soulrider> basilio: whata re you trying to do ???
<rikioh> ok after installation it takes the disc out reboots boots up kubuntu or starts too the bar loads all the way then the screen goes black then the kubuntu banner is back again and the bar is darker and it doesnt do anything
<basilio> burn ISO
<rikioh> its just froze there
<soulrider> KDe or GNO;E ?
<soulrider> KDE or GNOME
<arcus> basilio: you should try k3b, as BluesKaj suggested.
<soulrider> i was ognna sayt hat
<soulrider> press alt and space
<soulrider> and then type k3b and press enter
<rikioh> can anyone help me with my error
<BluesKaj> basilio, do you see  applications in the panel ?
<rikioh> when its booting up its mounting and all that and the blue bar fills all the way up.. then the screen blinks black and the bar is empty again and its just sitting there frozen
<soulrider> rikioh: sorry, i dont know
<arcus> basilio: a menu called 'applications'.
<rikioh> :(
<rikioh> ive been trying to get kubuntu installed for like a week now
<rikioh> or i guess run
<rikioh> i got it installed
<basilio> i will download the kb3
<soulrider> no need to download
<soulrider> press alt+space
<ro3> i'm a ubuntu user, i just installed kde for ubuntu, where do i put commands of programs i want to start at startup?
<soulrider> and then type k3b
<soulrider> konsole ?
<BluesKaj> basilio, if it's gnome its at the top of the screen , then it'll be in media
<ro3> automaticallt
<basilio> i am getting it in Add/Remove program
<OOD> you should already have it
<BluesKaj> media!
<arcus> soulrider: I don't think that works on the ubuntu (gnome) desktop
<ro3> no one knows?
<soulrider> im using KDE :P
<ro3> ?
<RadiantFire> ro3: its in session
<RadiantFire> ro3: system->preferences->session
<RadiantFire> 3rd tab
<ro3> i'm usin KDE!
<RadiantFire> i just saw gnome!
<RadiantFire> argh!
<ro3> not gnome
<RadiantFire> ok
<RadiantFire> ~/.kde/Autostart
<RadiantFire> make a short shell script that runs apps
<ro3> and put the command in there?
<ro3> oh ok
<ro3> great,, thanks
<soulrider> wait
<ro3> ?
<soulrider> i donwloaded a small application tod ot hat
<ro3> what?
<soulrider> let me get the name
<ro3> ok
<RadiantFire> yeah, don't forget to start with #!/bin/sh and make the file excecutable
<soulrider> do a sudo apt-get install autostart
<ro3> ok, thanks man
<ro3> peace
<soulrider> then you just go to the control center andt heres a module there
<ro3> ok
<Bonez> hi i'm currently streaming my DVB card via Kaffeine, but am trying to work out how to view the stream on a windows xp pc. can anyone give me a tip on what media player/codecs etc are needed on the winxp machine?
<Bonez> i can't find any info anywhere about kaffeine
<Bonez> can anyone help?
<soulrider> sorry, i dont know :(
<xwolf-> arg. konversation is ages behind xchat, and xchat takes ages to do its tasks
<soulrider> never tried xchat
<RawSewage> what are you talking about
<BluesKaj> konversation werks fer me ...xchat is ok but i prefer Konver
<RawSewage> Konversatoin is great
<xwolf-> nope
<xwolf-> konversation is Good, nothing more.
<andriijas> how do i fix permissions to allow my self to burn cds with k3b?
<andriijas> add my self to the cdrom group?
<andriijas> no. im already  a member of that group :o
<BluesKaj> well xwolf , yer welcome to it :)
<andriijas> problem solved.
<james___> hello all
<BluesKaj> hey james___
<soulrider> hi james___
<james___> anyone know an easy way to switch between KDE and Gnome on login?
<soulrider> im so happy, tomorrow im getting a new comp! :D
<BluesKaj> in the menu below the login pw
<soulrider> ill ahve like 240 GB of HD :D
<BluesKaj> for games , soulrider ?
<james___> I added Gnome from Adept but it is not appearing on that menu
<soulrider> warez :D
<soulrider> and yes, ill install games
<BluesKaj> have rebooted completely since the gnome install
<james___> hmm...ithought, but not 100% sure
<BluesKaj> try that
<james___> cool...thanx
<Tib> abattoir:allo!
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> you know how KDE can show a random wallapper ?
<Tib> hello
<clojster> hello, after upgrading from ubuntu to Kubuntu, I've installed KDM. It starts ok, but doesn't start any session like KDE nor Gnome. Where can be the problem?
<soulrider> ia dded around a GB of pics.. do you think it was a bad idea to add thema ll at once?
<SeanTater> soulrider: are they in one folder?
<omeow> clojster, which package did you install?
<clojster> omeow: kdm
<omeow> You should install kubuntu-desktop I believe.
<clojster> yep
<Tib> clojster: your .xinitrc?
<SeanTater> soulrider: I have exactly the same thing, excapt I have ~2GB pics (30,000 or so)
<clojster> I've installed it
<abattoir> Tib: hi :).... Let me guess you said hi because my nick sounds french? :P
<SeanTater> soulrider: okay, maybe not 30,000
<clojster> Tib wait
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> KDe crashed lol
<soulrider> my background is black
<soulrider> and i cant see my icons
<Tib> abattoir: i am french
<soulrider> how can i restore it ?
<SeanTater> soulrider: no icons?
<SeanTater> soulrider: okay, start a terminal
<abattoir> Tib: yes, that much i figured out... but why say hi to me, out of the 224 other people here?
<Tib> abattoir: i am french canadian
<SeanTater> soulrider: type in kdesktop and press enter
<soulrider> ok
<clojster> Tib: i don't have xinitrc in my home folder
<soulrider> LOL
<Tib> abattoir: i guess we were more in contact
<soulrider> so easy!
<abattoir> Tib: aah, then i must know you... you must have changed your nick...
<clojster> i'm entering init 4 by default
<SeanTater> soulrider: what happened is that the desktop did not start, you started it manually
<Tib> abattoir: i am pierreth!
<abattoir> Tib: yes, now it makes sense :)
<Tib> abattoir: sorry!
<Hawkwind> abattoir: You ever use the E17 window manager ?
<Tib> clojster: it is called .xinitrc
<clojster> Tib: I know...
<soulrider> thanks sean
<abattoir> Hawkwind: nope, i'm a kde addict :)
<clojster> Tib: it's hidden file
<SeanTater> soulrider: just to note, don;t select each picture individually or even select all, just pressing ok while the directory is selected will make it do a slide show of all the pictures inside it
<soulrider> :O
<soulrider> i selected them all....
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Dang you!  I need some testers for the E17 I now have on my http://SeerOfSouls.com/ site
<SeanTater> soulrider: however,
<SeanTater> soulrider: there is a catch
<Tib> clojster: yes, you know how to see them
<Hawkwind> s/E17/E17 repo
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i think h3sp4wn does
<Tib> abattoir: i am on xfce now
<clojster> Tib: but why should help you this file when i'm using sessions... I'm entering directly runlevel 4
<SeanTater> soulrider: all the pictures must be in that folder, it does not count the folders under that folder
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Yeah, but he compiles from CVS.  You can either use debs or CVS, you can't mix :(
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> i gto a folder called wallapepers lol
<clojster> Tib: and i dont have .xinitrc in my home dir
<soulrider> it has like 1.2 gigs of abstract wallpapers
<SeanTater> soulrider: I had kdesktop have lost of problems by selecting all
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hmmm, if i had the space i could partition my drive a bit more and try it out....
<SeanTater> soulrider: it also instantly works
<soulrider> yea
<Hawkwind> Anyone in here interested in testing an E17(Enlightenment-DR17) repo by chance ?
<SeanTater> soulrider: does not take 30 mins to index
<Tib> clojster: it must be another script file then
<abattoir> Hawkwind: there are for ubuntu?(ebuntu :P)
<SeanTater> soulrider: good!
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Built on Kubuntu, for all *buntu derivatives.
<abattoir> *these are for
<soulrider> thanks for the help!
<SeanTater> soulrider: having them all in a folder called wallpapers would work well
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I wish I could get these accepted into ebuntu :P
<SeanTater> soulrider: glad to be ghelpful
<soulrider> ^_^
<SeanTater> soulrider: /helpful/
<SeanTater> soulrider: :D
<Tib> abattoir: kde was too slow
<abattoir> Tib: on a mac mini, right?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: is the project even alive?
<Tib> abattoir: right
<soulrider> lol
<Hawkwind> abattoir: It was.  Their site says it will be an official Canonical project by time Dapper+1 is released
<Tib> abattoir: but may the problem is only when the task bar is on the right side of the screen
<Tib> Tib: the buttons were slow to draw
<Tib> abattoir: for the rest, it was fast
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i remember someone speaking of reviving it....
<abattoir> Tib: *only* when the kicker was on the right?
<Tib> abattoir: yes, the buttons were drawing slowly on the kicker
<abattoir> Tib: ATi? installed the drivers?
<abattoir> Tib: ok, brb
<Tib> abattoir: why are they drawing fast when the kicker is at the bottom of the screen?
<Tib> abattoir: i am not konversation
<Tib> abattoir: i don't have the tab short cut
<Tib> abattoir: may be I should install it
<Tib> abattoir: i don't know about the driver
<ro3> how can i make gaim, gajim, and amarok startup automatically at startup?how can i make gaim, gajim, and amarok startup automatically at startup?how can i make gaim, gajim, and amarok startup automatically at startup?
<ro3> whoops
<damian_> ro3
<damian_> damn
<damian_> he left
<wolfmanz> ro3 click on the system tray and then panel menu and add them from there
<TheHighChild> Anyone use knode?
<rikioh> ok so before the login screen where its loading kubuntu the last thing that it says for me before the bar fills up is loading system log.... then the bar goes empty and it appears as if its doing nothing for a while.... next it says restarting system log over and over and over
<TheHighChild> ro3 Kmenu > run command > "kdesu konqueror"  Then navigate to /usr/share/autostart and drag and drop the application icons from kmenu into there. Or you can use kcontrol-autostart or add the apps to ~/.kde/Autostart
<rikioh> and never gets to the login screen
<Hawkwind> Why is everyone talking to ro3 when he left 10 minutes ago :P
<rikioh> im not im still having problems
<TheHighChild> rikioh: During the startup, press ctrl + alt + f1 to bring up a failsafe terminal, see if you can get an specific error message. To get back to the GUI ctrl + alt + f7
<Tib> abattoir:?
<rikioh> kk high child
<TheHighChild> my bad, i answer questions, not babysit anxious IRC cats
<CVirus> does the restricted repos. has dapper-security updates like the main repos. ?
<Hawkwind> LOL TheHighChild
<Ash-Fox-> Is there a way I can get KDE's file associations to synchronised with.. well whatever firefox/thunderbird uses for file associations? If so, how?
<rikioh> ok high child there was no error message when i did ctr.alt.f1
<rikioh> but it did have ubuntu login:
<rikioh> then password
<rikioh> it signed me in
<rikioh> then i hit ctrl.alt.f7 and it just had a blank screen with the underscore blinking
<rikioh> and did nothing
<rikioh> anyone help?
<Tib> it is late now
<Tib> it is rainning outside
<Tib> better chance tomorrow
<rikioh> nvm then tib ill go to ubuntu
<TheHighChild> rikioh: It's ctrl + alt + f8, very sorry
<rikioh> oh
<rikioh> kk ill try that
<TheHighChild> wait
<rikioh> yes?
<Hawkwind> f8  ???
<Hawkwind> ctrl-alt-f7 is the X server
<Hawkwind> There won't be anything on F8
<Hawkwind> Except a blinking cursor
<Hawkwind> Heh
<TheHighChild> Have you googled the forums at all? yeah, i am telling him how to view the system information during startup
<rikioh> well a blinking cursor was on f7 too
<rikioh> cuz it looked froze so i did f1
<Hawkwind> System info isn't on F8 though.  F8 won't have anything unless he starts a second X session
<Tib> i am back...
<rikioh> and typed in username and pass... it loged
<rikioh> through console
<rikioh> then i hit f7
<rikioh> and it only had a blinking cursor
<TheHighChild> Hawkwind: Well, that's how I always view mine.
<Hawkwind> rikioh: When you logged in with your username and password, it would take you to X or a KDM login screen
<TheHighChild> It shows the startup processes and their status, when it hangs on one, you can see it
<Hawkwind> rikioh: You shouldn't be hitting ctrl-alt-f7 or anything
<rikioh> ok hers the story :)
<Hawkwind> TheHighChild: That's ctrl-alt-f1 where it shows that
<rikioh> it does the kubuntu loading screen loads everything then the blue bar goes empty and it sits there forever
<Tib> hello
<rikioh> occassionally saying restarting system log
<rikioh> but thats it
<rikioh> it never makes it to the login screen
<Tib> i am using konversation on mac os
<Hawkwind> rikioh: Did you try hitting ctrl-c at that point ?
<rikioh> then i hit ctr.alt.f1
<TheHighChild> Hawkwind: Apparently not because it doesn't for me and it didn't for rikioh. I do the combo right now and see the last thing is "startking kdm display" "preparing for thinkpad use"
<rikioh> what would ctrl.c do?
<Hawkwind> rikioh: It might get you past that point where it stops
<rikioh> ok i will go try that
<rikioh> be back in a minute :)
<rikioh> thank you again
<Hawkwind> TheHighChild: Then you have something messed up.  All linux distros use F1 screen for logs, then F7 is X.  Unless you start a second X session, nothing will ever be on F8, ever
<TheHighChild> I disagree. I've never messed with my failsafes and every Kubuntu intsall has acted in the same way, even my brothers as well
<Hawkwind> TheHighChild: Strange.  I have nothing on F8 currently.  Haven't for 4 1/2+ years unless I start a second X session
<TheHighChild> Not even sure how to start a second session
<Tib> how can I start the kicker without kde?
<Hawkwind> TheHighChild: startx -- :2
<Hawkwind> Tib: In a terminal type: kicker
<Hawkwind> Tib: Or kicker &
<Tib> doh!
<Tib> Hawkwind: thank you!
<Hawkwind> Tib: You're welcome
<abattoir> Tib: am back...
<Hawkwind> Run!
<Hawkwind> Oh wait...sorry :P
<abattoir> hehe
<Tib> abattoir: i just made a build of konversation!
<Tib> abattoir: to get the tab shortcut
<Tib> abattoir: i am running kde on mac os
<abattoir> Tib: using 'dpkg-buildpkg' ?
<abattoir> or whatever it is :P
<TheHighChild> Hawkwind: What file is the failsafe config in?
<abattoir> Tib: aah, that's cool :)
<Tib> abattoir: now, i used fink
<Hawkwind> TheHighChild: I really don't know to be honest
<rikioh> well ctrl c did nothing
<abattoir> Tib: an Intel Mac... or a PPC?
<rikioh> its stil frozen there
<Tib> abattoir: open source is cool, you can do what we want!
<rikioh> hawkwind what would you do in my situation
<abattoir> Tib: indeed :)
<Tib> abattoir: on a powerpc
<rikioh> reformat and re install?
<Hawkwind> rikioh: This a fresh install ?
<rikioh> yes
<rikioh> never used
<Hawkwind> rikioh: abattoir is much more experienced than I am so he might can tell you something
<Tib> abattoir: linux on ppc is not cool :-(
<cpk2> any idea why i would lose my screen after stopping kdm?
<TheHighChild> I remember on Fedora core, it was f1 but It's always been f8 for me on Kubuntu and I've performed several installs. Not sure why it would be different.
<Hawkwind> rikioh: I've only been using Kubuntu for about a month
<cpk2> i had to login and then reboot blind
<abattoir> Hawkwind: heh, LOL
<Tib> abattoir: i have to build everything
<Hawkwind> rikioh: Have you installed any kind of nvidia/ati drivers ?
<rikioh> no
<Tib> abattoir: I even have to build the tools needed to build :-(
<rikioh> ive never even made it to the login screen
<mistik1> hey Hawkwind
<mistik1> have you made the switch?
<rikioh> it freezes before the login screen
<Hawkwind> rikioh: So you installed, booted the box and it stops at starting the logging system ?
<TheHighChild> cpk2 your windowing system is KDE, kdm is the process that runs it. If you want to retstart it sudo /etc/init.d/kdm {stop-start-restart} any of those options
<Tib> abattoir: ?
<abattoir> rikioh: iirc, i asked you to try the 'safe boot' thing yesterday... that too freezes? or have you finished installation?
<Hawkwind> mistik1: Yep, about a month ago.  I stepped down as op of #Mandriva after 3+ years as well
<KVirus> where does apt put the files retreived by apt-get update and are they safe to be deleted ?
<mistik1> Hawkwind: wow
<abattoir> Tib: those are the downfalls... :(
<rikioh> i gave up on that pc abattoir and i successfully installed it on this pc
<Hawkwind> mistik1: Just setup my first deb repo on SoS tonight :P
<rikioh> everything is booting fine then right when the bar fills up it freezes
<rikioh> and never goes to the login screen
<Tib> abattoir: yes, i will have to buy a new computer to be on linux :-(
<mistik1> Hawkwind: awesome man
<rikioh> it just keeps saying restarting system log
<Hawkwind> mistik1: SoS already gets 1.7 million hits a month, now it'll get alot more since I'm expanding it
<abattoir> rikioh: did you check the CD for defects?
<Tib> abattoir: i don't have the money to do so now
<rikioh> yes none were found
<rikioh> im not even using the cd right now
<rikioh> this is just off my hdd
<abattoir> Tib: what happened to your kubuntu installation
<Tib> abattoir: it was too slow
<abattoir> rikioh: and the last (error) message is?
<abattoir> Tib: aah, yes, the kicker
<soulrider> Hawkwind: whats SoS?
<Tib> abattoir: i formatted my drive
<Hawkwind> soulrider: http://SeerOfSouls.com/
<TheHighChild> KVirus: debs are stored in here /var/cache/apt/archives and you can clear them out with 'apt-get clean'
<Tib> abattoir: but i will try again
<rikioh> i get no error messages abattoir.... it just says restarting system log over and over
<h3sp4wn> Tib: Try kanotix or xubuntu (they will run alot faster)
<Hawkwind> soulrider: It's my site I started a couple years back.  It's currently the largest 3rd party rpm repository for Mandriva.  I'm expanding it by adding debs too
<Tib> abattoir: xubuntu is what i have installed now
<soulrider> cool
<Tib> abattoir: xfce is fast and light
<soulrider> debs :) thanks for us! :)
<bigbill52a> i am using an old hp computer with 350mhz pentium 2 and 256 megs rams with usb adapter and everything works fine...with just a 6 gig hd.  I installed most of the automatix and still have 2 gig left...did it to see if it would work...
<Tib> abattoir: i can use konversation with xfce too
<rikioh> abattoir should i just reinstall again?
<bigbill52a> usb wireless adapter...
<abattoir> rikioh: you didnt get any error messages during installation right? also what video card?
<soulrider> Hawkwind:  looks cool, but i dont quite like the logo :P
<abattoir> Tib: indeed :)
<KVirus> guys i got an error during apt-get update and now the error doesnt appear any more .. is it safe ?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Good thing everyone has their own opinion :P
<rikioh> radeon x850xt pcie
<h3sp4wn> Tib: What spec is the computer ? I am running kde fine on a 256mb p3 800 laptop with kanotix (but kubuntu was too slow for some reason)
<rikioh> and no .. no errors
<soulrider> Hawkwind: if you ever decide to geta new one maybe i can help, im not too abd with photoshop :P
<Tib> h3sp4wn: i have a ppc running at 1,5GHz
<abattoir> rikioh: so you havent booted even once into this PC... right?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: I'll keep that in mind.  I can't draw a straight line with two rulers side by side.  Heaven forbid if I open up Gimp or anything :P
<Tib> h3sp4wn: everything was fast in kde...
<rikioh> nope never made it to the login screen
<rikioh> not once
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: You're compiling E17 from CVS aren't ya ?
<soulrider> lol
<Tib> h3sp4wn: but the drawing of the button...
<Tib> h3sp4wn: when the kicker is at the right side of the screen
<soulrider> is there a CL IRC client ?
<h3sp4wn> Tib: Those issues existed for me on dapper but not on debian
<soulrider> they look cool :P
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: irssi
<soulrider> yay, cool
<Tib> h3sp4wn: ok, this is a distribution problem so...
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Other than evolume edk_server empower yes
<Tib> h3sp4wn: my mac is very fast, everything is fast on my machine
<abattoir> rikioh: does Ctrl+Alt+F1/F2/F3... etc. give you terminals?
<rikioh> when it appears frozen up f1 prings up a console (dos like) and it asks for ubuntu username i type it in then password i type it in it logs in then i hit f7 and its just a blinking underscore
<rikioh> f8 does the same
<Tib> good night folks!
<rikioh> it logs in and leaves me at the promt
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Why ?
<rikioh> logged in
<Hawkwind> Tib: Good night
<rikioh> but i cant get graphics at that point
<abattoir> rikioh: try 'dmesg' after you login... se if there are any explicit error messages regarding h/w
<abattoir> *see if
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: I am in the process of setting up a deb repo for E17 on my http://SeerOfSouls.com/ site
<rikioh> kki im gonna go try it
<h3sp4wn> Hawkind: For edgy ?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: No, for Dapper
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: but you have the source there also ?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Yeppers. Take a look here:  http://SeerOfSouls.com/dists
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: so I could just use apt-get -b source (from the deb-src to use it with edgy)
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: We are still working on getting a few kinks out, but it's all there
<soulrider> Hawkwind: doy ou get money from the banners? if so, il go and click a few :P
<soulrider> then you send em those cents :P
<abattoir> hehe
<Hawkwind> soulrider: I do from the google ads, certainly
<soulrider> cool
<abattoir> soulrider: wasnt that a 'send me' ? :P
<soulrider> yea, lol
<soulrider> i cant type
<soulrider> i stillc ant figure out how i can program without problems
<soulrider> really strange...
<Ignite_> soulrider, what language?
<soulrider> java
<Ignite_> ah, can't help you there, sorry
<soulrider> :(
<soulrider> i just had my first semester of programming
<soulrider> but i lvoed it, and did very well
<Ignite_> :D
<soulrider> i stillc ant make GUIs but thats this semester :)
<soulrider> i even made a text minesweeper :P
<Ignite_> hehe
<soulrider> today i made a program thatw ill invert the letters in any word of a phrase you imput
<soulrider> made it to piss off my friend :)
<Ignite_> :)
<soulrider> what lanugaje do you prorgram in ?
<Ignite_> C++ mainly
<soulrider> ah, it hink i will eb using C++ later
<Ignite_> :)
<soulrider> ill ask you :P
<Ignite_> <3 C++
<soulrider> do you think if i oper the kubuntu DVD theyll send it to me? :-/
<soulrider> considreing im int he middle of nowhere :P
<Ignite_> oper? you mean order?
<soulrider> yea lol
<soulrider> order*
<Ignite_> yeah probably :)
<Ignite_> well
<soulrider> maybe i was thinking of opera
<Ignite_> if your paying, why wouldn't they? :P
<soulrider> i thought it was free
<Ignite_> the CDs are
<Ignite_> but you have to buy the DVD on amazon
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> i hate the fuckers at the mail here
<Ignite_> why?
<soulrider> i ordered lost in translation and both kill bill movies
<soulrider> and the MOTHER FUCKERS stole the kill bill dVDs
<Ignite_> damn, how come? (might wanna watch the language ;)
<soulrider> considering kill bill is my fav movie, ig ot SO pissed
<soulrider> oh yea, sorry
<soulrider> dunno, but the people at the mail must die!
<Ignite_> xD
<soulrider> seriously, kill bill is to good, theyc ant do soemhting like that to me :'(
<soulrider> luckily the people from amazon gave me my money back
<soulrider> i saved for a long time to get those dollars :(
<Ignite_> lol
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Language please
<soulrider> seriously...
<soulrider> sorry... 0=)
<Hawkwind> And all of this really should be in #Kubuntu-OffTopic
<soulrider> k, sorry, ill stop
* scabootssca is away: hola
* scabootssca is away: not here
<soulrider> that mkaes more sense
<wckdkl0wn> how would i upgrade ktorrent to the latest application?
<soulrider> adept ?
<Ignite_> wckdkl0wn, you might need the kubuntu repo for the latest KDE version, not sure
<wckdkl0wn> its in the repos though?
<Ignite_> wckdkl0wn, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<wckdkl0wn> say i downloaded this file ktorrent_2.0rc1-0ktorrent1_i386.deb  how do i install it from that?
<soulrider> right clicka nd then install
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<rr72> soulrider~ how u likc linux so far?
<TheHighChild> dpkg -i packagename.deb
<soulrider> not-going-back-to-win-far
<wckdkl0wn> wow that was easy lol
<wckdkl0wn> i expected the install to be more complicated
<soulrider> yea!
<soulrider> nope
<soulrider> click, password and done
<wckdkl0wn> any deb file i can install like that with?
<soulrider> oh BTW, im gonna need some pro help tomorrow
<wckdkl0wn> didnt ask for a password it just did it
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<soulrider> im getting another comp, and i need to move this linux installation to my new HD
<soulrider> can i just copy the drive contents ?
<soulrider> or do i have to reinstall ?
<soulrider> the thing is that on this mahien i got a dual boot, kubuntu and windows
<feet> hi, im wonderin if ya can set kde's system notifications to output sound thru the jack sound server. if so, how. thanks in advance :-)
<wckdkl0wn> wow my download speeds just jumped up a hella lot with the new version
<soulrider> :O
<wckdkl0wn> the new version isnt in the repos
<wckdkl0wn> it was just released
<soulrider> im downlaoding at over 50
<soulrider> which is uber for me
<soulrider> cool!
<wckdkl0wn> i am in the 80 range on 6 files
<soulrider> im too lazy, ill wait for the repos
<soulrider> im in around 52, one file: P
<soulrider> its maxing my connection
<wckdkl0wn> http://dev.bit-freaks.net/apachelogger/deb/ktorrent/ktorrent_2.0rc1-0ktorrent1_i386.deb
<wckdkl0wn> thats the file if u wanna download it
<soulrider> ill just wait, really
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<soulrider> besides, im gonna move computers
<wckdkl0wn> wait
<wckdkl0wn> wait
<wckdkl0wn> 130 on 1 file now
<soulrider> which means il probably reinstall
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<soulrider> :O
<soulrider> nice
<soulrider> tracker ?
<wckdkl0wn> ?
<wckdkl0wn> i never understood what the tracker was for
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> the tracker is a tracker lol
<feet> well without a tracker, bittorrent is useless
<soulrider> it absically ahs the info of everyone downlaoding or seeding the torrent
<wckdkl0wn> ah
<soulrider> when you start a torrent the tarcker sends yout he peer data
<soulrider> not really, theres DHT, youc anc onnect to other peers without a tracker
<soulrider> BT is wonderful
<wckdkl0wn> so when said tracker? how would i tell what it is?
<soulrider> uhm, i dotn udnerstand
<feet> cos it didnt make sense
<feet> lol
<wckdkl0wn> only thing i know of torrents is it downloads from many ppl at once instead of just one person
<wckdkl0wn> other then that i am clueless
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<feet> yeah
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> heres how it works
<feet> dont explain
<feet> dont over complicated things!
<soulrider> ok
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<soulrider> its easy
<wckdkl0wn> i get the concept that it grabs peices from everyone
<soulrider> i can explain it in 5 lines probably
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<soulrider> a torrent file ahs ana nnounce URL, when you opena  torrent, your client contacts that URL and gets peers
<soulrider> you client then contacts those peers and downloads :P
<soulrider> see, 2 lines
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<soulrider> the URL is the tracker
<wckdkl0wn> more peers the better i assume
<soulrider> indeed
<SpAwN> more seeds....more peers can reslut in slower dls
<SpAwN> but generaly the more the faster
<wckdkl0wn> so i look for more ul instead of dl
<wckdkl0wn> or a good mix of both?
<soulrider> good mix is better
<SpAwN> yup seeders = ppl who fully have the file and are only uploading....there dls have finished
<soulrider> but seeds are ppl with the complete file
<soulrider> yea, more seeds more bandwith for you
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<soulrider> whats cool si private trackers
<soulrider> if you dont upload as muchas  you downlaod you get booted
<SpAwN> torrents are a very good way to spread popular files..
<soulrider> so everyone uploads and you get super speeds
<SpAwN> soulrider, yea they do rock.....
<soulrider> aKa copyrighted :P
<soulrider> many private trackers are invite only
<wckdkl0wn> well i am downloading something right now with 120 peers and 90% of then have 100%.. thats the one i am getting about 125k right now
<soulrider> and some you just ahve to register
<SpAwN> the trackers i use alwasy max me out....im on 3 meg line.....so around 350kb/s
<soulrider> nice
<wckdkl0wn> which are?
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<SpAwN> not to shabby
<soulrider> sicne i gto a crappy uplaod speed i soemtimes cheat ratios :P
<wckdkl0wn> my upload maxes at 30-40k
<soulrider> mine at 10 !
<SpAwN> if i use a pub tracker like piratebay or w/e i usaly dont seed
<wckdkl0wn> but my download i have gotten before at around 600-800k down
<soulrider> me neither lol
<soulrider> were abd leechers
<SpAwN> my upload is about 90kb/s
<soulrider> youre lucky
<soulrider> seeding a 700 mb file or a 4. gig file sint hard
<SpAwN> ehh id sacrafice the up speed for more down speed
<soulrider> it takes me so much time to do so
<TheHighChild> anyone use knode?
<soulrider> and soemtimes there are no peers to upload too
<soulrider> to*
<intelikey> to too
<wckdkl0wn> well acording to comcast i have a 6meg line
<SpAwN> 1st week i gota an account was free lech weekend.....dl as much as u want and it doesnt count....and uploads count as double...so 1st week i had a ration of like 8
<wckdkl0wn> but i dont usually see anything about 200k.. rarely i see 600-800
<wckdkl0wn> above*
<SpAwN> wckdkl0wn, u serious?...6 meg line and u dont dl over 200 usaly??
<wckdkl0wn> nope
<soulrider> SpAwN: tracker ?
<soulrider> oh my
<SpAwN> wckdkl0wn, omg dude u are getting bent over
<soulrider> its time for you to get invited to a tracker :P
<SpAwN> wckdkl0wn, call the isp and bitch.....do it everyday till u get hooked up
<wckdkl0wn> lol probably
<wckdkl0wn> i owe them money right now so i am not calling anyone
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<soulrider> lol
<CVirus> how can i disable kde session saving ?
<SpAwN> soulrider, probly not the best place to discuss this but its initals are ST
<soulrider> i pay like $50 for my 512/128
<soulrider> and i payed $50 for 64/64 :P
<soulrider> ST, i think i know...
<SpAwN> damn i dont pay for anything....i live my rents....but they pay around 35 dollars for the inet
<wckdkl0wn> they had a 8meg line but i figured 6 was enough
<soulrider> or TS?
<SpAwN> *with
<soulrider> yea, well, me too
<soulrider> they pay :P
<SpAwN> ST
<soulrider> i leech! :D
<TheHighChild> I get 3.0/768 for $25 a month
<soulrider> i need to register on this IRC
<SpAwN> soulrider, yup same here...i just gotta share it with my 2 brothers....but the older one is moving out in a few days
<SpAwN> TheHighChild, what isp?
<SpAwN> TheHighChild, verizon?.....
<wckdkl0wn> me and my buddy are paying close to 90 a month for internet and basic cable
<TheHighChild> SpAwN: Verizon. The montly rate is higher but they gave me a a couple free months, it came out to be 24 something a month
<soulrider> TheHighChild: you didnt happen to play enemy territory right?
<TheHighChild> soulrider: naturally
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> SS?
<TheHighChild> soulrider: Not anymore but I was at a time
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> this si DeepestBlue
<soulrider> is*
<cpk2> i cant wait till fiber is cheap and easy to get everywhere
<SpAwN> TheHighChild, nice same plan as me...verizon treast us pretty good....my mom may even be payin 25 also.....last i heard it was like 30-35
<CVirus> how can i disable kde session saving ?
<TheHighChild> no way, haha awesome man. What have you been up to? That makes like 5 people I've met on IRC from ET
<dhq> how to show a local directory in apache2 webserver
<soulrider> uhm nothing, busy.... i tried installing ET but it crashes when i join a server
<SpAwN> TheHighChild, u play et also...nice
<gekko`> CVirus: kcontrol -> KDE Components -> Session Manager
<intelikey> CVirus it's under the login/out  settinge
<TheHighChild> SpAwN: yeah, it's 30 or 35 a month but I count free months into the overall equation. Also, I have to buy a landline to get it hooked up. All in all, it's still a ton better than the Comcast alternative
<TheHighChild> SpAwN: i don't play, I own
<soulrider> SpAwN:  i used to play at his clan server all the time
<SpAwN> TheHighChild, lol
<CVirus> gekko`: intelikey: Thanks alot
<soulrider> and yes, he owned
<soulrider> i was soooo n00b
<SpAwN> TheHighChild, yea my alternative is umm aldelphia or comcast i thinl
<SpAwN> TheHighChild, .....sounds very filmilier.....did u play on any pow servers?...or where did u play alot?
<TheHighChild> SpAwN: Yeah, never go with Cable. cable is hell. I can't say much positive about Verizon except i've never had a minute of downtime in 2 years and I get 25% over advertised speeds
<soulrider> sh!t storm :P
<dhq> how to show a local directory or root   in apache2 webserver
<TheHighChild> SpAwN: Started on POW servers but they were S.S. then(shiat storm). Where I've ben from there is a long story but I go back a long way
<SpAwN> TheHighChild, yea and they dont give a fluck what u do.....i scanned alomost every university in my area and never gotten a complain
<TheHighChild> better take this convo to #kubuntu-offtopic
<SpAwN> sure
<rulz> hello newbie here how to repair/rebuild kmenu
<rulz> anybody
<StrudelNinja> anyone know why the text in the comics on www.stripgenerator.com doesn't work...? could it be shockwave?
<StrudelNinja> or why the menus on http://steakandshake.com/nutritional_info/nutricalc/index.asp don't work?
<StrudelNinja> being diabetic I sorta need to be able to use the online nutrition things
<intelikey> rulz rm -r ~/.kde
<rulz> thnx
<intelikey> logout and back in
<StrudelNinja> they don't work in konq or ff
<abattoir_> intelikey: rm -r ~/.kde to rebuild kmenu?
<intelikey> abattoir_ to reset all customized kde setting
<rr72> intelikey~ the topic in #kde: Latest releases: stable: 3.5.3. See www.kde.org | KDE FAQ: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/faq/ | Please don't flood the channel, use a paste service: http://rafb.net/paste | Please state your distribution and KDE version when asking questions | Flamewars of every kind, don't even start, or you will be banned | Don't delete ~/.kde !
<rr72> last thing, don't delete ~/.kde ;)
<h3sp4wn> That may be so they can find out any bugs (which doesn't apply to anyone not in #kde)
<intelikey> hmm ok,   hehhe  and xorg uses /root as a swap/pivot/something dir   resetting the permissions on /root  also recreating /root if you rm that.   so what else can they * up ?
<intelikey> i think i'll change my $HOME again.
<intelikey> i haven't lived in /home/*  for a long time now.
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> err, i just closed kopete and opened it again
<soulrider> and it wont connect to anythign at all
<soulrider> not AIM not MSN not Yahoo!
<soulrider> same with Opera, wont laod anything
<soulrider> BRB
<rulz> how to install window decoration in kubuntu?
<apeman2020> does anyone use oneorzero?
<intelikey> rulz k theem manager ?
<abattoir_> rulz: which format is it in? .tar.gz? you might need to compile it...
<abattoir_> rulz: unless if it is a deKorator theme
<nikkiana> i don't suppose anyone in here knows anything about amarok?
<soulrider> nikkiana: whatd o you need to know ?
<abattoir> nikkiana: then why'd you ask here ? :P
<nikkiana> soulrider, silly asthetic thing really.... i'm having a wedding and i'm using amarok to control the music and i've created playlists to control certain times of reception.... and i sorta want to make them display in the order they're going to be used, but i can't seem to reorder them.... is there a way to do that or am i sorta stuck with the way they show up?
<intelikey> nikkiana all i know about it, is i inserted a cd and amarok started, so i removed it.
<nikkiana> abattoir, i suppose i probably could go hunt down their chatroom....
<soulrider> nikkiana: no idea, sorry
<abattoir> nikkiana: #amarok , but we can help you if we can :)
<abattoir> nikkiana: you cant re-order tracks in the playlist window?
<soulrider> guys, how can i install flash 8 ?
<nikkiana> it's just sorta odd because it appears you can't drag and drop playlists to make them appear in the order you want.... nor does having something highlighted affect where the playlist is place.... nor does the alphabet.
<poningru> soulrider: you cant
<nikkiana> abattoir, i can reorder tracks, but i can't reorder the physical playlists
<soulrider> great!
<intelikey> soulrider flash is evil
<poningru> soulrider: there is no flash 8 for linux
<poningru> and dont use flash
<soulrider> shyte
<abattoir> nikkiana: are they arranged in alphabetical order/numerical order by any chance?
<soulrider> how am i supposed to view soem sites
<poningru> but you can wait for flash 9
* nikkiana sympathizes with soulrider.
<nikkiana> if we're lucky enough to get a flash 9 :P
<poningru> http://weblogs.macromedia.com/emmy/archives/2006/05/yes_virginia_th.cfm
<intelikey> not sure that would be lucky
<nikkiana> abattoir, playlists don't seem to be...
<nikkiana> abattoir, there seems to be no rhyme nor reason as to where they show up in the list when created either.
<nikkiana> i'm gonna ask in #amarok and see if anyone knows....
<abattoir> nikkiana: seems to work for me.... are you loading the playlists through the playlist tab?
<nikkiana> abattoir, yep.
<jewels9321> is anyone familiar with the debian edu mathematics application program????? i downloaded it last night and need some help to run it.....
<abattoir> nikkiana: i created three playlists of different tracks, then loaded them one after another, they maintain the same track order... isnt that what you meant?
<intelikey> i hate autopsies.
<jewels9321> OOD: Hey, good to see ya in here.... are you familiar with debian mathematics app????
<rulz> how to invoke dekorator
<nikkiana> no... i meant say i have a play list for ceremony music, one for  dinner music, and one for dancing music.... I want the playlists themselves to show up Ceremony, Dinner and Dancing respectively.
<abattoir> rulz: Kcontrol->Appearance->Window Decorations->Dekorator
<jewels9321> the reason why i am having such trouble running it in kubuntu is because it is a misc application which could be a number of things to run in the run command
<abattoir> nikkiana: oh, you mean, you want to see the name of the playlist in the playlist window, instead of the tracks?
<nikkiana> abattoir, right
<nikkiana> abattoir, but it would seem that you can't reorder playlists in the sidebar.
<jewels9321> i went to the debian website and found a few applications but it didn't help me very much
<abattoir> nikkiana: hmmm, dont know if that's possible... #amarok is the best place i guess :P
<abattoir> nikkiana: i think they are arranged in reverse alphabetical order(atleast for me)
<rulz> thnx
<nikkiana> abattoir, mine arent in any kind of order at all.....
<intelikey> jewels9321 this "education-mathematics - DebianEdu mathematical applications"  ???
<abattoir> nikkiana: that sounds weird...
<jewels9321> intelikey: yes.... i tried typing in education-mathematics into the run command thing and it didn't work since it is a miscellaneous file
<intelikey> jewels9321 where or should i ask why did you down load it ?    it's in the repos.
<nikkiana> abattoir, yeah. i'm wondering if it's either A. a bug or B. something no one thought of.
<intelikey> jewels9321 dpkg -L education-mathematics | grep bin
<jewels9321> intelikey: i used the repos to get it
<abattoir> nikkiana: if i rename the playlists, they arent re-arranged according to a particular order(say, alphabetical)
<nikkiana> if it were just me using it, i wouldn't be fussing, but i'm going to be handing this off to a friend.... and i want things organized.
<intelikey> use that command to find the executables jewels9321 ^
<nikkiana> i suppose i *could* do that. :P
<soulrider> i have a question, qhen you umpack somehtign with ARK, is there a wa to amke it show the % it ahs umpakced? or time left ?
<OOD> jewels9321: hey :), and no, i'm not familiar with that app
<intelikey> nikkiana just rename them by prepending numbers    1-blah 2-duh 3-and.so.on
<cpk2> i just use cli to unpack... you could add a v in show the files it is unpacking, i guess that can give you a rough estimate
<_mottz> XMMS has froze on my system, but I don't see the pid using top, is there another way to kill it?
<cpk2> *a v in to show the files
<soulrider> err, my KDe isnt responding
<abattoir> nikkiana: if you just want them in a particular order, you might be able to hack some config files, and put the playlists in the correct order... i'll see...
<rulz> how to install dekorator version 1.1
<soulrider> no the desktop, not kopete
<nikkiana> abattoir, okays. :)
<abattoir> !info dekorator
<soulrider> can i just type kdesktop to restart it?
<ubotu> dekorator: KDE theme manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.2fix1-1 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 296 kB
<en1gma> sup all
<jewels9321> intelikey: i used that and typed it into the terminal as you put it (middle click in terminal) and nothing happened..... i even tried being root
<abattoir> rulz: see if you can find a deb, else you'd have to compile by hand
<intelikey> jewels9321 drop the filter and make sure the package has files...
<_mottz> enlgma:hey
<intelikey> jewels9321 dpkg -L education-mathematics
<nikkiana> abattoir, i remembered why i asked in here and not in #amarok... it's awful quiet in there. :D
<en1gma> i got a couple questions about kubuntu if you dont mind..what kernel comes with "kubuntu-6.06-dvd-amd64.iso" and also can it be used purely as a live cd?
<Leeif> does anyone know how to install msi files with cedega?
<intelikey> if that's empty you can stop trying to run it and start trying to install it :)
<abattoir> nikkiana: hehe, yes, i noticed :)
<apeman2020> looking for some OneORZero setup help!
<en1gma> anyone know what kernel comes with it
<intelikey> en1gma the 2.6.15-*-amd64 i'm sure
<en1gma> thnx
<abattoir> nikkiana: ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/playlistbrowser_save.xml is the file...
<intelikey> as to the live question   idk.
<nikkiana> abattoir, sweet. thanks.
<en1gma> im not sure if that has support for raling rt61 chipset or not
<en1gma> i know its close
<abattoir> nikkiana: if you dont know what to do exactly, pastebin it, i'll modify it for you, if you want...
<en1gma> ralink*
<jewels9321> "/."
<jewels9321> "/usr"
<jewels9321> "/usr/share"
<jewels9321> "/usr/share/doc"
<jewels9321> "/usr/share/doc/education-mathematics"
<jewels9321> "/usr/share/doc/education-mathematics/README"
<jewels9321> "/usr/share/doc/education-mathematics/copyright"
<jewels9321> "/usr/share/doc/education-mathematics/changelog.gz"
* abattoir wonders what partybrowser_save.xml is
<abattoir> !paste > jewels9321
<jewels9321> this is what it came up with
<en1gma> lol im dloading the dvd-iso and ie says im -2%
<intelikey> jewels9321 that is a list of all the files that package "education-mathematics*" installed on your system.
<en1gma> how can that be
<intelikey> hehhe   M$
<en1gma> i hate MS
<abattoir> i guess it's a meta package....
<jewels9321> intelikey: what am i supposed to do with them? my bf thinks that there isn't any installed executables
<alyus> Hello!
<intelikey> well i have to stop hating M$ and autopsy this dead box.
<intelikey> jewels9321 if that's the full list...  look in "/usr/share/doc/education-mathematics/README"
<en1gma> how can i tell if support was added for my wifi card in which kernel version without reading every changelog
<nikkiana> abattoir, ah. that's my old config file.... (i'm running the beta of the new version of amarok cause of a weird playlist bug in the last version)
<en1gma> cause im not sure what i would be looking for exactly to match up with "find"
* nikkiana now needs to figure out where the new one is... 
<intelikey> en1gma /boot/config
<en1gma> i dont have it installed
<en1gma> ahhh
<en1gma> i see what you mean
<intelikey> hehhe oh well.
<en1gma> i can read that with notepad right
<intelikey> i think so
<jewels9321> intelikey: already looked at that....lastnight.....
<alyus> I have a kernel compiling question I was wondering if I could ask you guys about?
<jewels9321> intelikey: but i'll look at it again..... don't know if it will be of much help.....
<wckdkl0wn> whats a theme manager for kde?
<wckdkl0wn> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<intelikey> jewels9321 like i said.  dpkg -L blah   list all files that  blah   installed       err minus the control files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/  and they are not part of the program, but part of the installer
<en1gma> <intelikey> en1gma /boot/config <<<i would have to dload every tarball wouldnt i
<en1gma> wait i dont look at kernel.org
<en1gma> i look at a distro server?
<nikkiana> no wait. i just had to close amarok for it to refresh.
<en1gma> i dont know
<intelikey> en1gma on the cd/dvd   boot it and look in /boot/config  grep should work on the thing.
<jewels9321> intelikey: not sure if the program has any binaries anyway.... i have no idea what the program is... i just wanted a good math program becuase i tutor math students in college
<dukeman21> wenas comunidad
<wckdkl0wn> whats a theme manager for kde?
<dukeman21> I am from chile
<en1gma> intelike well i need to know which kernel i need before i dload cause once i dload if its not in my kernel i wont be able to connect to net
<dukeman21> sorry men
<soulrider> hola dukeman21
<en1gma> so i need to know which kernel my wifi card is supported in first
<dukeman21> ejale
<dukeman21> hola
<dukeman21> qe tal?
<soulrider> :)
<nikkiana> abattoir, reordering the playlist xml file isn't seeming to affect the ordering they're showing up.
* nikkiana sighs.
<dukeman21> de donde eres?=
<intelikey> en1gma if (and i use that as a macro) you can find that info on http://ubuntu.com  then you can save the dl.  otherwise i know no way.
<dukeman21> free software!!!
<intelikey> en1gma wait.  yes i do.    get someone running that kernel to  grep /boot/config   for you.
<abattoir> nikkiana: really, amarok was closed when you edited the file and saved it?
<intelikey> and en1gma i'm running 32 bit k6  so  it wont be me.
<nikkiana> abattoir, yep.
<dukeman21> hello everybody
<dukeman21> ...
<intelikey> en1gma i sujest you pop in #ubuntu and ask for someone running that kernel to grep for your driver.   any *buntu  in fact.
<rulz> i m not able to compile it says "in the prefix you've chosen no KDE headers installed"
<rulz> whats the reason plz
<intelikey> no kde headers ?
<rulz> What it means
<intelikey> install  libkdegames-dev - KDE games library headers   maybe
<nikkiana> abattoir, i closed amarok, changed the file, saved and then opened amarok again and it reordered it back to the way it was.
* nikkiana headdesks.
<abattoir> nikkiana: i think the file is cached... yes, i noticed that too...
<intelikey> rulz you have build-essential installed ?
<intelikey> can't hardly compile without it.
<rulz> yes
<nikkiana> abattoir, ahh.... i see.
<abattoir> nikkiana: wait a sec, i'll try rebooting, see if it works...
<nikkiana> abattoir, okay.
<cpk2> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<cpk2> could anyone give me a link on a how to for updating the kernel or just give me a quick synopsis of how to do it?
<Hawkwind> cpk2: kernel.org has great docs if you want to compile it
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade from the repos if there is a new one available
<dukeman21> hola
<cpk2> well it let me pick which modules and what not?
<Hawkwind> cpk2: If you compile it, sure
<Hawkwind> cpk2: You compile in what you want and leave out the rest
<rulz> how to reinstall kde libs using the Kubuntu cdrom?
<wckdkl0wn> Hawkwind: what is the kde theme manager again? you told me the other day but i reinstalled since then and forgot
<Hawkwind> rulz: Look into apt-cdrom
<cpk2> so does dist upgrade just include all the modules?
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: kcontrol ?
<Hawkwind> cpk2: dist-upgrade is for pre-built kernels by Ubuntu
<wckdkl0wn> is that the one that shows up in system settings tab?
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Just like when you install the distro itself
<intelikey> cpk2 without rolling your own    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade           alternatively  sudo apt-get linux-source    unpack it and build.
<wckdkl0wn> Hawkwind: it was like kdm something wasnt it?
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: No idea.  I don't really use KDE
<Hawkwind> wckdkl0wn: Hmmm, not sure it was me that told you then
<wckdkl0wn> probably not then
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<wckdkl0wn> !kdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> compiling my own shouldnt cause me any problems right?
<wckdkl0wn> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Hawkwind> cpk2: If you build it correctly, no
<cpk2> i can always revert back to the old one right?
<abattoir> nikkiana: it doesnt work... :(
<intelikey> cpk2 not if you are an old linux hand.  if your are newbish   better stick with .debs   unless you can afford plenty of learning.
<abattoir> nikkiana: however i think i know 'how' it works...
<nikkiana> abattoir, darn.
<abattoir> nikkiana: you want to try recreating them?
<nikkiana> abattoir, i can do that
<cpk2> psh i compiled a kernel many moons ago
<abattoir> nikkiana: ok, then delete all the playlists
<intelikey> cpk2 and i'm one Q behind ^    yes you can boot the older kernel at any time.
<cpk2> just asks lots of questions and you say yes or no, no if you have no idea what its talking about, unless it recomends yes
<nikkiana> abattoir, okays
<abattoir> nikkiana: one sec
<intelikey> cpk2 do that any you come up with the .deb anyway  lol
<cpk2> i dont think it has everything loaded for my laptop...
<intelikey> so modprobe it
<wolfmanz> anyone have andy idea why XMMS has two process running and each one is over 30 megs of ram use?
<intelikey> cpk2 and   . /etc/bash_completion is really handy on things like that.
<cpk2> got a wiki i could read up on or anything then?
<abattoir> nikkiana: hmmm, creating the lists in the order you want them to appear does the trick for me :P
<intelikey> cpk2 search ubuntu.com
<cpk2> for...?
<abattoir> nikkiana: for eg., create a 'Wedding' one and save it, then create a 'Dinner' and save it, Dinner, comes after Wedding in the list
<intelikey> your laptop modle    for starts    then any howtos you might think of.
<abattoir> nikkiana: but i guess you could file a bug(wishlist) for this...
<rulz> i ve added kubuntu cdrom as one of the repository but it doesnt work ? What may be the reason
<abattoir> rulz: added using 'apt-cdrom' ?
<rulz> yes using apt-cdrom
<nikkiana> abattoir, it seems to be creating them the exact opposite way of what i want them. LOL.
<abattoir> rulz: and an entry is there for it in the sources.list ?
<rulz> yes it is there
<abattoir> nikkiana: that's good, so now create it in the opposite order :)
<nikkiana> abattoir, duh. why didn't i think of that?
<rulz> It still tries to fetch from internet
<abattoir> rulz: did you comment out the internet repos?
<intelikey> cpk2 let me reinterate and recap   you tell me if i miss anything.    '1 you want a newer kernel    2 you think your laptop is missing some hardware support in your kernel   3 but you are not sure what you are looking for"     if you can clue us in on what the "problem" is we 'might' be able to help...    idk.
<rulz> no
<abattoir> rulz: then do a 'sudo apt-get update'
<rulz> ok
<abattoir> rulz: well, if your internet repos are mentioned above the cdrom one, apt would go for the internet ones...
<abattoir> nikkiana: it works?
<nikkiana> abattoir, GAH! now it's reversed the order it's putting them in so they're not in order anymore.
* nikkiana headdesks repeatedly.
<abattoir> nikkiana: hmm, you deleted all the playlists right? then restart amarok... just to be safe
<nikkiana> abattoir, yep.
<abattoir> nikkiana: that is after you delete all the playlists
<nikkiana> abattoir, i am throughly convinced that the program hates me ;)
<dukeman21> when install kububtu?
* intelikey wonders if the [ramdom]  button is checked on nikkiana's app.
<abattoir> nikkiana: hehe... its funny this feature isnt in.. already....
<intelikey> randomize play list is an option.
<nikkiana> abattoir, exactly what i was thinking
<cpk2> intelikey: pretty good recap heh, guess I just wanted a little more control with the kernel, but i suppose the packaged ones will work fine
<nikkiana> intelikey, not applicable to my problem though :P
<rulz> i like to know whether kdelibs is a part of kubuntu cdrom?
<intelikey> nikkiana k   just a thought.
<abattoir> rulz: of course
<wad3> Hey, i got some problems, with the swedish letters, any swede arround to help ?
<abattoir> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<abattoir> wad3: people there^^^^ might be able to help
<wad3> sweet thanks ;)
<rostok_> ts ai basilio?
<abattoir> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<rulz> it says couldnt find kdelibs while i try to retrieve from cdrom
<kakalto> My locales are a bit weird, any ideas what I could do to fix it? should I post a bug report?
<abattoir> !info kdelibs
<ubotu> kdelibs: core libraries from the official KDE release. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 88 kB
<intelikey> cpk2 if you have the time to kill,  building a kernel has come a long way.   the   make menu_config   or  xconfig   options are pretty niffty   i don't discurrage you from building one at all.  but  don't expect it to be idiot proff  ;/
<abattoir> rulz: hmm, its in main...
<kakalto> intelikey: sure it's "menu_config"?
<kakalto> isn't it just make menuconfig
<intelikey> kakalto may depend on the source
<kakalto> intelikey: would make sense.
<kakalto> eh, I come from gentoo.
<intelikey> and yes menuconfig on some...  probably the latest *buntu
<abattoir> nikkiana: adding new playlists appends them to the bottom.... for me... i'd expect it to work in a similar fashion for you.
<digibre4k> hello....i need u're help please...how can we use yahoo messenger in linux (xandros3)????
<nikkiana> abattoir, mine appends them to the top.... and then occasionally appends them to right below the last created playlist
<abattoir> nikkiana: try 'Save to location'
<abattoir> nikkiana: and save the .m3u w/ the name you want
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey intelikey
<nikkiana> hmm.... i figured out what it's doing.... it's putting them in reverse alpha.... (i must not be able to say the alphabet to not notice that before....)
<abattoir> nikkiana: i though i told you that :P
<cpk2> intelikey: not too worried about breaking anything on this install, its just an old laptop that doesnt really get used
<MilhousePunkRock> digibre4k: Both Gaim and Kopete support Yahoo
<nikkiana> abattoir, i was having a dumb bride moment :P
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: morning :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey abattoir!
<kakalto> anyone else had problems with en_NZ locales?
<abattoir> nikkiana: heh, i've not heard of that before :P
<intelikey> even though it's applicable nikkiana i still say CHECK YOUR AMAROK SETTINGS !
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: You really live here, huh?
<intelikey> hehhe
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: indeed :)
<digibre4k> hello.......how can we both gaim and kopete support yahoo???can u explain that...
<rulz> Is there anyway to reinstall kde without losing data ?
<abattoir> rulz: 're-install' kde? or do you mean kubuntu ?
<MilhousePunkRock> digibre4k: Gaim and Kopete are instant messengers that support multiple protocols, among them Yahoo
<abattoir> rulz: afaik, your settings arent deleted when you remove KDE
<MilhousePunkRock> digibre4k: I am not familiar with Xandros at all, which Window Manager do you use?
<rulz> thats what i wish
<rulz> how to do that
<cpk2> intelikey: for now i am just doing dist-upgrade
<abattoir> rulz: hmmm... 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall <name of kde packages>
<cpk2> but maybe later i will compile myself
<wad3> bah, swedes aren't up at this hour during summer ;:)
<rulz> ok let me try
<intelikey> cpk2 sounds like a plan.
<MilhousePunkRock> !se > wad3
<nikkiana> intelikey, i did. but i don't think there's anything in the settings that has anything to do with what i want to do. :P
<cpk2> ubuntu is nice how it does everything for you but i suppose every once in a while a little more control would be nice heh
<intelikey> nikkiana ok.   just pointing out that the reason for reverse order is because it is set to reverse order.   and if random it's set to random.  but i'll leave you to it.    and get back to my salvage operation.
<nikkiana> intelikey, oh. heh. i'm dumb. i didn't realize that silly little arrow at the top that makes things go Z to A was what you were talking about. Oops!
<imbrandon> MilhousePunkRock: just FYI for later Xandros default uses KDE
<MilhousePunkRock> thx imbrandon
<abattoir> imbrandon: can i congratulate you now ? :P
<wad3> MilhousePunkRock yeah, i know, was told earlier, just that nobody there are awake :)
<imbrandon> and is based off debian long ago so there is tool like apt-get etc but its not compat with current debian packages
<imbrandon> abattoir: yes, and thanks ;)
<abattoir> imbrandon: Congratulations :)
<imbrandon> thx ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> digibre4k: Since you seem to be using KDE, I suggest you check out Kopete --> http://kopete.kde.org/
<imbrandon> rulz: if that dont work all your kde settings are stored in /home , just backup the /home directory and reinstall then copy it back from the cd or what ever you backed it upto
<MilhousePunkRock> wad3: What's the matter, I'm sure "we internationals" can help you too
<rulz> thnx i didnt think about it
<imbrandon> rulz: specificly the kde settings ser stored in /home/<username>/.kde
<imbrandon> just FYI
<Kadran>  hello, i have a question for the developers, can i ask it here?
<imbrandon> Kadran: depends , start here then we can move up if needed
<Kadran> ok thanks, what is the unit testing program that you recommends?
<imbrandon> brb gonna get a soda
<imbrandon> Kadran: for what language ?
<Kadran> c#
<imbrandon> mono comes with its own unit tests
<Kadran> imbrandon: i work now as a beta tester for a web application company and they need a program to manage there beta releses and unit testing, we are still small company and strugelling
<imbrandon> tbh just base a shell script off the mono unit tests
<wad3> MilhousePunkRock i have problems with the swedish letters, in almost all applications, and i have installed sswedish language support et c etc, but still it can't write them, i can view them, but not write
<Kadran> ok thanks imbrandon, i will try to see more in mono
<imbrandon> kk
<MilhousePunkRock> wad3: I'm afraid I can't help you with that...
<wad3> i suspected that ;)
<osiris> hello world
<wad3> reading out of an forum now, trying a few things i picked up
<wad3> didn't help me :/
<wad3> well, you might can help me after all. i need to know how to add sv_ to "languages" (which i alredy think i have done) and chose an ISO-blablabla as standard :)
<adam__> hello?
<wad3> ?
<adam__> umm....this is the first time i've used linux and need help installing Firefox
<rulz> how to backup downloaded installations
<rulz> anybody
<intelikey> installations ?
<intelikey> define
<rulz> yes
<rulz> like deb packages
<intelikey> copy them from /var/cache/apt/archives/   to your backup location.
<intelikey> note every time you 'clear the cache'  or run apt-get clear   you delete every thing in that dir.
<adam__> this is the first time i've used linux and need help installing Firefox
<abattoir> adam__: open up a terminal/konsole
<abattoir> adam__: and in it, type 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<intelikey> firefox is not installed ?    i didn't know *buntu could live without it.
<abattoir> adam__: alternatively, you can open 'Adept'(Kmenu)->System, and install it from there
<intelikey> abattoir you ready to help him set up the repos also ?
<abattoir> intelikey: i think its in main
<abattoir> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1 (dapper), package size 7730 kB, installed size 22912 kB
<intelikey> k
<abattoir> intelikey: as you said, it is ubuntu's default browser...
<intelikey> main is not setup when i install   hehhe
<abattoir> but not kubuntu :P
<intelikey> anyone good at id'ing celaron processors ?    (off board)
<raphink> konqui powa abattoir :)
<abattoir> raphink: indeed :D
<intelikey> 700/128/66/1.7v    would be 700mhz ?
* raphink should blog on konqueror someday
<raphink> to let people know about all the wonders of this program
<abattoir> especially the kio-slaves
<raphink> once you know about konqueror, you can't use anything else
<MilhousePunkRock> I beg to differ, raphink...
<raphink> MilhousePunkRock: how so?
<intelikey> nobody ?
<Tm_T> raphink: moooh, KDE 3.5.4 is mess in dapper, including konqi ;)
<raphink>  Tm_T: KDE 3.5.4 is NOT in Dapper ;)
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock doesn't like konq ????
<raphink> including nothing
<MilhousePunkRock> raphink: I just can't "get warm" with Konq
<Tm_T> raphink: it is, well, will be ;)
<raphink> Tm_T: no, Dapper is frozen
<raphink> and has been for quite a time
<MilhousePunkRock> But: I am unsatisfied with Fx 1.5 too  on Kubuntu...
<raphink> if you install unofficial packages, you know what you do and you don't complain :p
* MilhousePunkRock found his way back to Opera now
<Tm_T> raphink: don't give me that, you know what I mean
<abattoir> Tm_T: KDE 3.5.4 *for* dapper rather than in :P
<Tm_T> raphink: and I'm not complaining ;--P
<Tm_T> abattoir: yes, that's it
<intelikey> links2 -g MilhousePunkRock
<raphink> I'm perfectly happy with KDE 3.5.2 in Dapper :)
<Tm_T> raphink: just pointing out my motivation moving to edgy ;)
<raphink> sure
<adam__> ok i think my problem is that Adept Updater is running and i guess u can't install stuff when it is?
<Tm_T> raphink: too old to me ;)
<Tm_T> for
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: ??
<Tm_T> BAH! waking up ->
<intelikey> web browser links2 -g is what i use most MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> I never heard of that, intelikey, but I am always happy about new input...
<abattoir> intelikey: you need X for -g right?
<intelikey> abattoir no  just fbcon
<basilio> apt-get install alsa-oss alsaplayer mpg321 alsaplayer-alsa alsa-bas
<basilio> sorry
* intelikey is an x-less wonder
<raphink> nice stuff intelikey
<intelikey> most people wonder why he doesnt use x     hehhe
<intelikey> so actually i don't guess i use kubuntu...  i just use the kubuntu install cd to install mebuntu
<bioticpro> How do I change the a bunch of filenames from upper to lowercase (cli) ?
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: If I had time I would set up a tiny system on my P-133/64MB Laptop...
<intelikey> bioticpro test this.   for Q in `find /<basedir> -type f \;` ;do mv $Q `echo $Q | tr [A-Z]  [a-z] ` ;done
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock disk space ?
<MilhousePunkRock> 4 GB IIRC
<MilhousePunkRock> It's got a weird GFX chip, of course, I did not manage to get X working a few years ago
<intelikey> why tiny.   use a full distro, only choose light weight apps   and run them one at a time.
<MilhousePunkRock> Xubuntu maybe?
<bioticpro> intelikey: that is a little complex... all the files are in one directory and are named FILENAME.ZIP , is there an easier way?
<intelikey> bioticpro it should work for that.   just set <basedir> aproprately.
<bioticpro> intelikey: so chane nothing else in that line except <basedir> ?
<bioticpro> starting with find and ending with [a-z] 
<intelikey> change nothing but <basedir>    correct.   and no the whle line.
<intelikey> whole
<bioticpro> starting with for
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey>  for Q in `find /home/bioticpro/dirname -type f \;` ;do  mv $Q `echo $Q | tr [A-Z]  [a-z] ` ;done
<intelikey> along that line   ^
<intelikey> could through in a -i switch on the mv command if you want to confirm each move.
<bioticpro> find: paths must precede expression Usage: find [-H]  [-L]  [-P]  [path...]  [expression] 
<intelikey>  \\;  maybe
<wckdkl0wn> is there an emulator for linux to play ps2 games?
<wckdkl0wn> straight from cd
<bioticpro> intelikey: nope :(
<MilhousePunkRock> wckdkl0wn: I remember an app for Win to play PSX games, possible there is one for PS2 as well...
<intelikey> bioticpro doesn't seem to need the \;
<intelikey> for Q in `find bob -type f ` ;do  mv -i $Q `echo $Q | tr [A-Z]  [a-z] ` ;done
<MilhousePunkRock> wckdkl0wn: What does google say?
<intelikey> oh i used     ~/bob for the test.    replace bob  ^
<bioticpro> intelikey: seems to be working =)  righton, thx
<intelikey> bioticpro file is funny that way.  some times you have to end it with \;   other times that will error out.    i don't really know why, but if one fails try the other.
<intelikey> not file   find ^
<bioticpro> intelikey: its doing 3000 files, gonna be a while :p
<mahbub> hello
<intelikey> hope we didn't move them to /dev/null   :<
<mahbub> i want to attach a sanner with kubuntu
<intelikey> can't do.  you will have to attach it with a cable
<mahbub> model plustek optix slim 1200
<mahbub> i have done that.
<mahbub> but problem abt the driver
<intelikey> i'm just raddelin'
<bioticpro> intelikey: no, they are being renamed, I checked the folder in konq... btw, is there a good gui file renamer plugin or seperate program for konq/kde?
<mahbub> i need help.
<wckdkl0wn> mplayer gives me this error...  error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.. how do i fix this?
<mahbub> i am a new user of kubuntu
<mahbub> plz help me.
<MilhousePunkRock> mahbub: Did you have a look at Sane?
<MilhousePunkRock> !sane
<ubotu> I know nothing about sane - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> !xane
<ubotu> I know nothing about xane - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mahbub> sure
<MilhousePunkRock> What was that prog for scanning called again?
<MilhousePunkRock> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<mahbub> file path is /etc/xane?
<MilhousePunkRock> mahbub: Check those links above
<intelikey> bioticpro you might like gentoo for that.  i don't really know.    sudo apt-get install gentoo  and give it a look.
<mahbub> sure
<MilhousePunkRock> I know this is OT, but has someone tried the Bittorrent-client integrated into Opera?
<_rince_> mrgn
<intelikey> bioticpro some people say gentoo is too ugly to use.   it reminds me of 'mc=midnight commander' so i'm right at home there.
<ninHer> hi all
<intelikey> btw fyi gentoo predates the distro by the same name.     or so i'm told.
<wckdkl0wn> how do i tell what services are running?
<intelikey> ps
<TehKewl1> system settings
<TehKewl1> in the k menu
<TehKewl1> and services
<bioticpro> Any kxmame or gxmame users, I need help with video setup, xmame video screen is tiny, can't figure out how to make it full screen
<intelikey> ksysguard
<wckdkl0wn> i was playing videos just fine earlier with mplayer but now it says failed to initialize video
<wckdkl0wn> any ideas?
<intelikey> wckdkl0wn i just told you two ways and TehKewl1 told you one.
<wckdkl0wn> ?
<mahbub> <MilhousePunkRock> hello, there is no Application option in the kubuntu .
<mahbub> where should i get it?
<intelikey> oh about services... i missed your second Q
<MilhousePunkRock> !xsane
<intelikey> wckdkl0wn i've never messed with mames couldn't guess.
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<MilhousePunkRock> !info xsane
<ubotu> xsane: GTK+-based X11 frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In repository main, is optional. Version 0.97-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 255 kB, installed size 728 kB
<mahbub> yea
<mahbub> i tried to do it by >>sudo apt-get install libsane-extras
<wckdkl0wn> i tryed to restart thinking another program was using it but no luck
<MilhousePunkRock> mahbub: "sudo apt-get install xsane" on the shell, without the ""
<intelikey> krap i answered the wrong question again didn't i.... well just ignore me.  i'm busy.
<mahbub> is it the right way?
<intelikey> mahbub yes that's the correct way to install
<Healot> I am still using Windows hoho
<intelikey> mahbub apt-cache search sane       might be useful also
* intelikey puts Healot on ignore for using windows and being proud of it.
<Healot> i running copies of ubuntu with vmware hehe
<waggle7622frack> what vm are you using?
<Healot> vmware 5.5 latest build
<voicu> it's been almost a week i didn't use windows. those anonymous windowers meetings really work :D
<intelikey> i got banned for puting an op on ignore one time....
<waggle7622frack> does ubuntu see a cd drive by default under vm?
<intelikey> windowers anonymous    lol
<wckdkl0wn> whawt else plays avi files other then mplayer?
<voicu> try vlc, it works for me...
<Healot> the default setting uses your CDROM or one of your CDROM(s) at random
<intelikey> second that   VLC
<wckdkl0wn> k ty installing now
<waggle7622frack> I am testing m$ virtual pc and it dosent see a cd drive so I cant install the virtual pc additions under Kubuntu
<intelikey> mount the cd
<intelikey> hmmm nick name and part message match....  "-:- SignOff unix_infidel: #kubuntu ("Lost terminal")"
<wckdkl0wn> sweet vlc did the trick :)
<unix_infidel> intelikey: ??
<intelikey> a lost terminal for a unix infidel
<unix_infidel> is that some sort of joke
<unix_infidel> ?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> but that's ok.
<Healot> waggle7622frack: anyways, you read the MS Virtual PC manual yet?
<waggle7622frack> couldn't find the virtual drive to mount, tried again and it automounted only to find its windows only
<mahbub> <MilhousePunkRock> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners>> from this site i don't get any info about the plustek optix slim 1200
<mahbub> plustek optic slim 1200
<MilhousePunkRock> mahbub: I don't have a scanner myself, I only knew about the existance of Xsane
<mahbub> ok.
<MilhousePunkRock> mahbub: Try google, if your model is similar to another model which might be on the list
<Healot> MilhousePunkRock: you're (in)sane :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey Healot... Pick one... :-P
<mahbub> sounds good
<rulz> how do we install multiple packages other than installing 1 by 1 (cache/apt/archives)
<abattoir> rulz: you mean you want to install all the files in a particular directory?
<rulz> yes
<ubuntu> why the kubuntu alternative CD doesn't recognize my ATA hdd
<ubuntu> but the kubuntu liveCD does
<abattoir> rulz: 'sudo dpkg -i *'
<rulz> yes it works thanks
<ubuntu> I can't install from kubuntu alternative CD
<bioticpro> I need to find out how I got banned from efnet and get unbanned, anybody know how?
<Healot> bioticpro: be a good chatter, and just wait to get unbanned.
<Healot> or stay here
<bioticpro> Healot: I can't even logon to the server, let alone the channels there... and I don't even know when I got banned, it happened when I was trying to connect to the server, not like I got cut off during a chat
<ubuntu> anybody help me, plz
<rikioh> ok so i think for now i may have given up on getting kubuntu to run on either of my pc's
<rikioh> can anyone think of a distro thats easier to install/ might work for me
<Healot> bioticpro: we are not efnet admin. i guess you could send email to them to get you unbanned
<Healot> so there is nothing to really discuss here
<bioticpro> Healot: the reason I asked here, is cause I figure people are friendly here, Ive never got banned, so didn't know how to handle it
<Healot> we ar efriend i guess, but we can't solve everybody's problem
<bioticpro> duh
<bioticpro> I was just looking for direction, I will search efnet site, bye
<rikioh> can anyone think of another distro worth trying ive never used linux but im very interested in it ... and i cant seem to use kubuntu because it always freezes right before the login screen anybody think they can help?
<Healot> the "trying" part doesn't worth anything... you must set a realistic migration path, i would suggest
<rikioh> well ive been "attempting" to get it to work for a few days now ive tried 3 pc's, 5 installs, and the best ive gotten so far is it freezing right after its loaded everything before the login screen
<ubuntu> omg, everything have been fine with Breezy
<ubuntu> and go to Hell with Dapper
<Healot> ubuntu: it happens with any distro, Fedora fur example, Debian too.
<Healot> pretty common if someone still stucked with Redhat 9 :-
<larson9999> rikioh: have you tried ubuntu
<damian_> if you're having problems
<damian_> switch to slackware 1.0
<rikioh> nope i havnt tried ubuntu
<larson9999> lol@damian_
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: try kubuntu... or even ubuntu
<rikioh> ive tried kubuntu cant get it to work
<noaXess_kubuntu> why
<rikioh> and ive tried getting help in here they dont know whats going on
<Healot> one of the popular livecd is knoppix. pclinuxos is also another good livecd candidates
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: whats the problem?
<larson9999> rikioh: what's your hw setup?
<Healot> but both kinda outdated..
<rikioh> 2.8 ghz p4, 2 gigs ddr2 ram, ati x850xt pcie, intel network card, 250 gig hdd
<ubuntu> I have an old ATA hdd, and work fine with Breezy
<ubuntu> but it can't boot with Dapper live CD
<voicu> rikioh, if you just want to see how linux is, try kanotix. it mounted my ntfs drives automatically, network worked fine, it's really good for a start
<ubuntu> and can't be regconized by alternative CD
<rikioh> im wanting 1 hdd linux and the other hdd windows
<rikioh> i got it working like that already just linux doesnt load all the way
<kraut> moin
<arso> guys
<arso> in azureues
<arso> i get
<arso> DHT FIREWALLED
<arso> wat does that mean? how can i fix it
<arso> please :)
<noaXess_kubuntu> arso: check the firewall settings
<rikioh> its strange its got the blue loading bar before you see the gui for kubuntu... when the bar fills up the screen blinks then the bar is empty again and appears frozen.. if i hit ctrl.alt.f1 it asks me for my username and password and logs in but when i try ctr.alt.f7 or f8 the graphics dont come back i just get a blinking underscore
<rikioh> and i cant do anything from there
<larson9999> rikioh: have you tried using the recovery mode, or whatever it's called?
<voicu> arso: search on google for dht firewalled, other peopled already discussed about that
<arso> k
<rikioh> what am i trying to recover because recovery mode just dumps me into prompt
<rikioh> or command line
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: can be a graficcard problem..
<rikioh> i dunno what the problem would be im using the card right now
<Admiral_Chicago> I need help getting a Creative Labs Zen recognized under Kubuntu
<noaXess_kubuntu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<larson9999> rikioh: yeah. was wondering if command line mode works.
<Admiral_Chicago> I installed gnomad2
<voicu> rikioh, it may be because of the x server. when i first installed kubuntu i was using hoary and i set up my mouse wrong. and that crashed kdm
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: try that
<noaXess_kubuntu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> but its not automounting the mp3 via USB
<larson9999> rikioh: i'm guessing your video card/xorg is the problem.
<Admiral_Chicago> !mp3 player
<ubotu> I know nothing about mp3 player - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rikioh> can i install that without actually getting into kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> didn't think so
<Admiral_Chicago> rikioh, you can log in a fail safe terminal
<larson9999> rikioh: sounds a lot llike the things that happen on my system when i had my nvidia card set up incorrectly.
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: yea.. you can do that from console mode...
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a sda2 in my /media folder...
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: read i carefully
<rikioh> ok
<rikioh> ill give it a read over
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: i had the same on my asus notebook... just do it like they described and it works..
<Admiral_Chicago> kzenexplorer is giving me the same thing
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone? help with a Creative mp3 player?
<Healot> if i have one, I would use Windows application with it
<grothesk> Hi
<Admiral_Chicago> Healot, ?
<Healot> because the creative hardware isn't Linux friendly
<Admiral_Chicago> The windows installer didn't work either
<grothesk> Is someone already running kde 3.5.4? I have to crosscheck something.
<Admiral_Chicago> I just want to mount the drive
<Healot> lsusb Admiral_Chicago
<Healot> dmesg > to find more info about the hardware, if detected
<Healot> is that RIO by any chance?
<rikioh> ok heres a question how do i run the ati fglrx driver from cd
<rikioh> once im at the command promt
<Healot> you mean install it?
<Healot> !find fglrx
<ubotu> Found: fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev, fglrx-kernel-source
<Healot> xorg-driver-fglrx << install this
<Healot> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 10309 kB, installed size 29468 kB
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: have you internet connection?
<rikioh> yes
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: then you don't need the cd...
<Healot> rikioh, you might need more help, follow the next links
<rikioh> but i cant get into kubuntu and get on the internet and download them.... because i cant get into kubuntu
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: but you're on the terminal right?
<rikioh> i can be
<rikioh> yes
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: do a yum check-update
<Healot> apt-get
<rikioh> so is that all i type to get a yum check update
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<rikioh> i did
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: if the gc is an ati..
<rikioh> basically i guess what im asking is can i download this driver thru the kubuntu command promt?
<rikioh> or do i have to get it there some other way
<rikioh> or can i go in right now and type sudo apt -get update
<rikioh> and do all that and it downloads it
<Healot> rikioh: are you on the liveCD session atm?
<rikioh> and installs it
<rikioh> im on windows
<rikioh> on first hdd
<rikioh> live cd dont work either it freezes just like my installd version
<rikioh> it freezes at the same spot
<Healot> rikioh: just my one cent, if you're not ready, stick to Windows, or buy a Mac
<rikioh> im ready to do this i just dont have experience because i havnt already done it
<Healot> hehe... just what I thought
<rikioh> its installed on this pc on my second hdd i can boot to it and it attempts to get there... i just feel so close
<Healot> rikioh, here is my other one cent, download the "alternate CD"
<rikioh> i have it
<rikioh> thats what i used to install it
<Healot> the installer is text based, but it has no reputation to crash
<Healot> unless you're a total newbie :_)
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: install the binary ati driver..
<rikioh> is that on the alt disc?
<Healot> the ati official binary driver, that's more pain to your ass rikioh
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: ?? you are in the command line right??
<rikioh> no basically i cant be on the internet and trying to fix my problem at the same time
<rikioh> i have 1 pc
<rikioh> im on windows now with my first hdd
<rikioh> all my problems are on hdd 2
<noaXess_kubuntu> rikioh: but if you boot your kubuntu you get into terminal and you can ping any host, you get internet access?
<rikioh> so im trying to get advice then reboot and try them
<rikioh> i havnt tried
<noaXess_kubuntu> try that.. ping 194.158.230.53
<rikioh> k be back here in a few minutes
<noaXess_kubuntu> it yhould give you an answer
<arso> how do i find my version of kde
<MilhousePunkRock> arso: Help --> About KDE
<arso> thnx
<damian_> how do i find out what OS i have
<Healot> Control Panel - System
<rob> um..
<rob> haha
<Healot> lsb_release -a
<damian_> ok thnx
<rikioh> ok heres the update news :)
<rikioh> i did have an internet connection from the command prompt because i was able to ping
<rikioh> so at that point i decided to try typing  "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<rikioh> it downloaded and installed it
<rikioh> so i then followed what the faq said and i typed "aticonfig --initial"
<rikioh> but i got this error
<rikioh> writing to 'etc/x11/xorg.conf failed. bad file descriptor
<rikioh> so then i tried "aticonfig --overlaay-type=xv"
<rikioh> and got this error
<rikioh> no ati device was found in the file '/etc/x11/xorg.conf'
<voicu> you have to write sudo aticonfig --initial
<voicu> it needs root access
<larson9999> do you need 'sudo aticonfig --initial' ?
<rikioh> yes i tried that  and i got the writing to etc/x11/xorg/conf failed. bad file desciptor
<voicu> that seems a filesystem problem
<Healot> X11
<Healot> big X
<larson9999> Healot: i'm thinking he just typed that.  the command would know to use X11
<arso> umm guys
<arso> on amarok
<arso> i rescanned my collection
<arso> and its shows i have 4099 songs
<arso> but playlist is  empty
<arso> 4209*
<voicu> you have to drag-drop songs in the playlist, duh
<arso> but before it was fine
<voicu> or if the collection is empty restart amarok
<arso> i scanned my whole playlist before and it worked
<rikioh> the instructions also had a manual option which said to edit xorg.conf
<rikioh> should i attempt to do that?
<arso> resolution problems?
<rikioh> trying to properly setup ati drivers i suppose
<larson9999> rikioh: sure
<Healot> rikioh: if you don;t know any of X option. better stick to "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<arso> rikioh:  another one i see, i am ati too ;)  , had some trouble earlier
<arso> but once i installed that fglrx or something , it was fine
<voicu> bad file descriptor is a filesystem error, it doesn't have anything to do with X or aticonfig, i think
<Four23619> my Radeon 9800 Pro is fairly easy to get working with 3D
<Healot> the previous 9xxx series should be easy to work with
<larson9999> viocu that's why i was thinking edit it to see if there are problems
<rikioh> arso was yours freezing right before the kubuntu login (before installing drivers)
<Healot> the newer Xxxx series are tough cookie...
<rikioh> i have a x850xt
<arso> rikioh:  nope .
<arso> i have an integrated series 200
<Four23619> i just download the drivers & install the drivers from synaptic, then edit xorg.conf and change the driver to "fglrx", then restart
<arso> yup thats wat i did Four23619
<arso> rikioh:  did u do all that?
<voicu> larson9999 you're right, rikioh try to edit the file manually to see if you get the same error
<rikioh> i did everything but edit xorg.conf
<arso> so go ahead and do it
<rikioh> all i gotta figure out now is the commands to do it :)
<Healot> man xrog.conf first
<Healot> man xorg.conf
<Healot> learn all the X server options and settings
<rikioh> so when i get to the command i type man xorg.conf
<larson9999> Healot: i'm thinking just see if he can edit it not to really change it.  i'm thinking the fs error is the problem and it's not the reconfig script
<voicu> rikioh, use vi. to edit type a and then the text. escape to stop editing. :w to save and :q to quit
<Healot> nano is more suitable for people who just migrate
<voicu> first just try to see if you can change the file
<Healot> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<larson9999> should we really be telling someone that is new to use vi to edit a system file?  :)
<Healot> i am not sure if vi/vim is installed by default with kubuntu
<voicu> vi is easy if you stick to a esc :w and :q :P
<rikioh> ok so im gonna go try and see if i can do this
<rikioh> ill be back shortly
<Chousuke> Healot: vi should be by default on ALL unixes. :P
<_pedro> Hello everyone
<Healot> yeah
<_pedro> Since last update I cannot see preview of media files in the icons on konqueror
<Healot> and migrating people will switch back to MacOS or Windows :)
<Chousuke> Vi is a nice editor for quick edits though.
<larson9999> voicu: nah, you really should read about vi first.  you can't even insert without learning a command.  i'm not saying it's not a good editor.  i use it all the time.  but for someone new
<Four23619> im not a big fan of vi, but thats probably because i havent mastered it yet
<_pedro> I am looking for it in configuration of konqueror but I don't know how to do it
<MilhousePunkRock> voicu: You can even do :wq in one step
<_pedro> any help?
<Chousuke> you can get pretty far if you just know  :wq, i and esc :P
<Chousuke> oh, and :q!
<larson9999> vi is fine, you should just take an hour or so and learn the commands and how to navigate via hjkl
<noiesmo> Hello all
<Four23619> hello noiesmo
<_pedro> isn't any idea?
<voicu> i'm not a vi master but i use it because it's safer. you cannot make a stupid mistake unless you want to
<Healot> _pedro: via the menu
<Healot> Tools - Settings
<_pedro> I am looking on it
<Four23619> i should learn vi
<Healot> Konfigure Konqueror
<_pedro> what is the protocol do I have to active?
<_pedro> Because I click on media and there is no response
<Healot> did you install the appropriate programs?
<larson9999> rikioh: can you edit xorg.conf?
<_pedro> what is the apropriate programs?
<Healot> what kinda of media are you referring?
<_pedro> video
<Healot> mp3? divx/xvid avi? mpeg?
<_pedro> any video
<Healot> _pedro: follow the links
<_pedro> divx, avi, mpeg
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noiesmo> Using Ubuntu or Kubuntu is there a way to access or should I say except an invitation for M$ xp Remote Asssistant
<rikioh> guys im in kubuntu :)
<rikioh> im so happy
<rikioh> i used sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Four23619> 3D?
<rikioh> it loaded the file up and i went down till i found input device radeon x850xt then under driver it was ati... and i changed that to fglrx
<rikioh> and now it works :)
<Four23619> cool
<rikioh> thank you everyone for all the help you have given me tonight
<larson9999> i'm so proud my solution worked.  i think i'm blushing.
<Four23619> such a nice community (K)Ubuntu has :)
<rikioh> im using konversation right now to tell you the good news larson :)
<Four23619> much better than the "rtfm" solution that some other communites have
<rikioh> now its time to learn learn learn
<grothesk> ** (process:5101): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<grothesk> That massage apprears when installing kdebase-bin 3.5.4 of a kubuntu installation.
<larson9999> Four23619: there are more and more channels these days that are not so mean.
<grothesk> What should I do about it?
<Ace2007> hi i got this error when running aclocal : http://pastebin.com/761676    Can someone please help me to sort it
<taavi> hi
<Four23619> i know, but i still find this communty to be very friendly
<taavi> how can i get my system tray back?
<taavi> i accidentaly removed it
<abattoir_> taavi: rt. click on the kicker(panel)->Add Applet->System Tray
<taavi> there is no option add applet
<taavi> must i install another version of ubuntu to get that option?
<Hobbsee> grothesk: ignore it, i think
<abattoir> taavi: KDE? Is the panel locked?
<abattoir> taavi: are you using KDE?
<taavi> yes
<abattoir> or GNOME?
<abattoir> taavi: is the panel unlocked?
<grothesk> Hobbsee: But my kcontrol crashes when opening some items there.
<taavi> kde i belive
<taavi> unlocked
<grothesk> The hotkeys-area, for example, Hobbsee
<abattoir> taavi: if you are using 'KDE' then if you rt. click on the panel, you'd see 'Add Applet to panel'...
<abattoir> taavi: i cant think of any exceptions where you wouldnt see it...
<abattoir> taavi: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<taavi> there's only add to panel optin, and under that i cant find the sys tray
<taavi> ubuntu
<abattoir> taavi: hmm, i think you opened up Konversation from Ubuntu, hence it redirected you here
<taavi> mm
<taavi> ok
<abattoir> taavi: ask at #ubuntu
<abattoir> taavi: hmmm, try 'Help->About KDE'
<taavi> ok
<taavi> thanks
<abattoir> taavi: does it say anything about KDE?
<taavi> no
<abattoir> taavi: then i'm pretty sure you are running GNOME...
<taavi> to my mind i installed kde but maybe not..
<abattoir> taavi: as i said ask @ #ubuntu ...
<abattoir> taavi: if you installed ubuntu, it comes w/ GNOME(unless you install KDE after the installation)
<abattoir> Kubuntu comes w/ KDE
<abattoir> taavi: was the system tray at the top right corner?
<rouzic> Hi
<nocti> hello, how do i update my kubuntu without an internet connection? thanks
<abattoir> nocti: you can update from a CD... or even a flash disk....
<taavi> i got it back
<taavi> notification area it is called
<abattoir> taavi: it is in the top-right corner?
<taavi> yes
<abattoir> taavi: ok, you are using GNOME :)
<taavi> yes,sorry
<abattoir> nocti: if you have a CD of the latest version of kubuntu, you can use 'apt-cdrom' to add it as a source, and update from it
<abattoir> nocti: apt-zip is somewhat similar... for flash drives though
<abattoir> ...among other things.
<nocti> abattoir, i just need the non-connected box to have an updated list of files, so that when i do "apt-get install -qq --print-uris pkg" it will list the links to the packages
<nocti> abattoir, and i can dl the packages on the office windows box
<nocti> abattoir, but i dont know how to update it's pkg list
<serenity> hi
<nick_> hello! i've just changed from windows to kubuntu and it's very good!!
<abattoir> nocti: hmm, so you plan on getting an updated list, then a link for each package, download them manually, and install them manually?
<abattoir> nick_: cool :)
<nocti> abattoir, that's the idea yes
<serenity> where can i edit the colums in azureus? Put some out...
<abattoir> nocti: trust me, downloading a cd iso, burning it, and using apt-cdrom is easier...
<nick_> because i had problems with windows activation procedure
<nocti> but if the non-connected box's pkg list is not updated, doing an apt-get install --print-uris wont work because it will not see the pkgs
<nocti> abattoir, the cd iso doesn't have all the apps i need, if i need something like enlightenment or fluxbox, it's not in the cd iso
<nick_> do somebody know i've there is a version of MSN messenger for linux?
<nocti> nick_, gaim
<abattoir> nick_: Kopete is a multi-protocol IM client that comes pre-installed w/ Kubuntu
<farous> nick_: you mean amsn
<nick_> yes because there are more funcions at a msn version
<abattoir> nick_: as mentioned above, Gaim(another multi-protocol client) and Amsn are alternatives
<larson9999> kepote
<farous> nick_: kopete and gaim are pretty decent
<grothesk> nick_: kmess or amsn are MSN-only-clients, afaik.
<abattoir> nick_: if you want all the fancy stuff like whiteboard(or whatever it is called), then go for amsn...
<farous> non though have voice chat :(
<larson9999> i like kepote because web cam works
<nick_> o
<nick_> ok
<arso> amarok still showing nothing
<arso> donno wat the hell is wrong with it
<_pedro> where is the directory where the configuration of konqueror is saved?
<Four23619> amsn.. ill have to try that
<Four23619> ty abattoir
<abattoir> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<abattoir> Four23619: ^^^^ its in universe
<Four23619> cool ty
<nick_> i'm installing amsn
<nick_> it's almost the same as msn
<abattoir> _pedro: ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<Four23619> just another nail for my Window$ partition :)
<Four23619> sonner thats gone, the better
<abattoir> nocti: you could always download those packages separately... instead of downloading everything(including the base system) manually
<arso> nick_:   gaim is better than amsn
<abattoir> nocti: but then again, its your call...
<MilhousePunkRock> wb abattoir
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hi :)
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: was i gone for that long? :S
<abattoir> :P
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: No reply for almost an hour, gone 20 minutes ago
<nocti> abattoir, how about dependencies? it's such a hassle to search through the ubuntu pkg tree and not knowing if you already have that library or not
<nick_> hmm i've download it but when i want to open the file i get an error
<abattoir> nocti: indeed, that's the problem you'd face if you did it manually...
<nocti> abattoir, :)
<jan__> hi all
<_pedro> I cannot understand...
<jan__> im new on ubuntu
<abattoir> nocti: if you really want fluxbox/e17, it might be better choosing a distro which comes w/ that...
<_pedro> I have confirmed that I have all the apropriates programs installed to see preview in icons at konqueror
<farous> nocti: fluxbox is in ubuntu abattoir
<_pedro> lately, I thought that in my pc there are 2 users
<abattoir> farous: yes, but his computer has no internet, and he wants to download the packages manually... and sort all the dependencies...
<_pedro> and the other one can see without problems the preview so I copied the configuration
<_pedro> and still I cannot do it!
<nocti> abattoir, :)
<_pedro> looking for the difference via menu in konqueror, It is the same in both cases
<_pedro> what can I do?
<abattoir> _pedro: Settings->Configure...->Previews &....
<farous> abattoir: i compiled fluxbox no hastle
<abattoir> _pedro: check if you have all the filetypes you want checked...
<abattoir> _pedro: another important thing is the filesize...
<_pedro> they are
<_pedro> what's wrong withe the filesize?
<_pedro> 5 Mb
<abattoir> _pedro: let's say you want to preview an image which is 7 MB, you wont be able to...
<abattoir> _pedro: so make sure it is larger than the size of the files you want to preview
<_pedro> I am sure
<_pedro> and like I said
<_pedro> there is another user in my pc with the same configuration and he can see it
<_pedro> anyway
<_pedro> I changed to 7 Mb and there is no change
<abattoir> _pedro: what do you want to preview? images?
<_pedro> video
<_pedro> divx/xvid, avi, mpeg
<_pedro> etc
<abattoir> _pedro: images work?
<_pedro> mmm
<_pedro> let me see it
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<_pedro> yes, it works
<_pedro> if it were a problem of packages to install I guess that the other user in my pc couldn't preview video
<abattoir> _pedro: see if you have Video checked in View->Preview
<_pedro> damn!!
<_pedro> that is the point!!
<rikioh> im attempting to install java with kubuntu and i download both linux versions one was rpm and the other was regular... both were .bin files tho
<_pedro> I kwew it was a silly thing
<rikioh> i figured i would have to extract these with ark wouldnt i?
<abattoir> rikioh: dont download the rpm, download the other one
<rikioh> otherwise how do i install them
<rikioh> i have both
<abattoir> rikioh: oh, you downloaded both...
<_pedro> thanks very much
<abattoir> rikioh: btw, the repos have java too now...
<abattoir> rikioh: take the .bin version
<_pedro> ;)
<abattoir> rikioh: open a konsole in the current directory
<Healot> just chmod correctly
<abattoir> _pedro: you're welcome :)
<Healot> chmod +x filename > rikioh
<Healot> next ./filename (if the file is in the current directory)
<rikioh> ok so i go to run command
<rikioh> and type chmod +x java.bin
<abattoir> rikioh: not run command, a konsole(terminal)
<abattoir> in the run command dialog, type konsole
<Healot> make sure you change the current directory to where that binary file is located
<rikioh> its on my desktop
<rikioh> thats where the binary is
<farous> rikosave yourself lot of tweeking and install  from multiverse repos
<abattoir> rikioh: then as soon as the konsole opens up, type 'cd Desktop'
<rikioh> no such file or directory
<rikioh> its already at desktop i believe
<rikioh> cuz when i type dir it says desktop exaples nano.save
<abattoir> rikioh: ok, then execute the commands Healot said..
<Healot> cd ~/Desktop
<Healot> good old UNIX shortcut
<rikioh> i think its already on the desktop healot
<rikioh> cuz when i type that i get bash:cd~/Desktop: no such file or directore
<abattoir> rikioh: cd<space>~/Desktop
<Healot> space, honey, space, mind the space
<digibre4k> i'm back...how the GAIM n' KOPETE works???how can we get friend 2 chat on there???
<rikioh> ok so i did that and it switched to desktop... i then typed chmod +x java.bin and it did nothing that i can tell
<rikioh> did it install?
<rikioh> it didnt give me any error
<rikioh> just a new line popped up saying ~/destop$
<rikioh> desktop
<Healot> now ./java.bin >> if this is the filename
<Healot> yeah it should return to the next prompt line
<rikioh> yeh it returned to the next prompt line
<rikioh> so does that mean its installed healot?
<rikioh> eh doesnt look like it did
<rikioh> cuz i cant load this java applet
<farous> rikioh: first there is a free java installed by default with kubuntu/ubuntu. Second the file you downloaded most probably extracted in your desktop dir. you need to copy it to its appropriate location. Third you need to copy the javaplugin file or at least link it to the appropriate dir so firefox/konquer can find it
<farous> rikioh: you could have saved your self all this hastle by installing from the repos
<farous> !sun-java-plugin
<ubotu> I know nothing about sun-java-plugin - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<paines> hi
<farous> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<rikioh> farous i dont know where it put it cuz theres nothing else on my desktop
<farous> rikioh: did you use sudo when you ran this bin file
<rikioh> i used chmod
<bouncy> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<farous> then it was not installed in its proper place /usr/lib/jvm/java...
<farous> the plugins should be linked to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<rikioh> i dont have firefox
<farous> rikioh: when you download the package dir then you take care of its configuration and tweeking
<farous> rikioh: lets take it one step at a time
<arso> wtf
<arso> amarok
<arso> when i go to playlist > shuffle
<arso> nothing happens
<farous> where was the java files extracted
<arso> don know wat swrong with amarok today
<rikioh> farous i have no clue
<rikioh> i opened konsole
<rikioh> switched to the desktop
<arso> anyone
<rikioh> and typed chmod +x java.bin
<farous> look for it under desktop or under your home dir
<rikioh> and then it went to the next line
<farous> rikioh: you downloaded sun java right
<klerfayt> is it possible to make kaffeine play x264 codec?
<rikioh> java.com version
<arso> how do i reinstal amarok
<farous> jre or jdk
<arso> HOW DO I REINSTAL AMAROK PLEASE
<farous> arso: use adept
<Riddell> arso: don't shout thanks
<rikioh> jre
<farous> good use konq too see where it is installed search under your home dir for a dir named jre or lib
<asraniel> hi, i have a problem with french (and german) special chars in text files (lin      )
<asraniel> *like
<paines> asraniel, is the keyboard set to 105 keys + nodeadkeys
<asraniel> when i open i text file ( a php file in that case) that has such chars in it, i see only wierd chars
<asraniel> paines: there is no problem for the input, but to open and save files that have such chars in them
<paines> asraniel, ahh. sorry, i thought typing
<paines> asraniel, then maybe you are missing the german and french language packs.
<farous> asraniel: might be the default font. had simialr problem here with arabic charactes
<rikioh> ok farous it found a jre folder under usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.1-1.4.2.0/
<farous> rikioh: that is the default java installed with ubuntu it is not the sun-java one
<farous> rikioh: will work with openoffice but not with your web browser
<farous> rikioh: you need to insall sun-java5-plugin package and you are done
<asraniel> farous: i only found one french language pack, but after the description its for translations. but i install it anyways, lets see if it helps
<farous> asraniel: most probably it is a meta package that will insall among others ther required fonts
<rikioh> where are you finding this plugin package cuz all i can find are you .bin files one of which is an rpm file
<farous> rikioh: open adept the package manager
<farous> search for the package then install it
<asraniel> farous: its just that i dont think its a font problem, because i can see the chars when i type them or if they are on a webpage, but not if open a text file that has been created under windows
<Healot> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<Healot> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<farous> Healot: he need the plugin for the web browser
<Healot> the jre then
<Healot> the jre comes with the browser plugin
<farous> nope there is a sun-java5-plugin package will automatically install the jre
<farous> and all other requireed packages
<farous> and make the necessary symbolic links
<rikioh> so what should i do then?
<farous> rikioh: it is advisable to search for anything you want to install in the kubuntu repos first. adept is a really nice gui to do that
<rikioh> ok
<farous> rikioh: you run kubuntu right
<rikioh> yes
<farous> ok to have an idea how to do thing in ubuntu it is advisable to have a look at help.ubuntu.com
<farous> rikioh: do you know how to open adept
<rikioh> im in it
<farous> rikioh: do you have the extra repos enabled. universe and multiverse
<rikioh> not sure what u mean by that but there is a huge list of upgrades or updates
<farous> rikioh: when you search for sun do you see the sun-java packages
<rikioh> no some chinese stuff comes up
<rikioh> it says something about chinese
<rikioh> but nothing about java
<farous> rikioh: then most prob the extra repos are not enabled
<farous> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<farous> rikioh: have a look at ubotu links
<rikioh> k
<farous> rikioh: i am afraid i have not used the gui for apt for a long time and can only help you through the command line. I though recommend you do it through the gui so perhaps others can help with using adept to add the universe and multiverse repos
<farous> rikioh: here is the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kristyon> anyone know why kicker keeps crashing in kubuntu in dapper
<|lostbyte|> kristyon, Remove all applets you added..
<|lostbyte|> and see which one is crashing it.
<cotroler> How do i uninstall gnome in kubuntu (i have kubuntu kde)
<zan> hello! could someone please tell me how to set kopete to connect on start-up to a yahoo account? :D pls
<cotroler> How do i uninstall gnome in kubuntu (i have kubuntu kde)
<kana> cotroler: there is no easy way to do it. how did you install it by the way using apt-get or aptitude
<cotroler> kana: by apt-get
<kristyon> reinstall kubuntu
<kana> there is no easy way try removing libgtk this will remove most of the gnome stuff
<kana> sudo aptitude purge ~nlibgtk
<cotroler> k tnx
<kana> :)
<kristyon> cant remove some applets
<kristyon> any manual config I can edit?
<joscha> kopete problems with icq?
<Teejay_wp> I had problems connecting to icq a little while ago with Kopete
<Teejay_wp> something about the client being out of date, now it is gone
<Teejay_wp> :S
<joscha> i have this problem now...
<joscha> think i will have to tell all my friends to use jabber
* Teejay_wp can connect to ICQ using Kopete now
<rudiz> how to configure automatic upstart of an application ?
<fritsch> Teejay_wp: it`s fixed in edgy ;-)
<fritsch> Teejay_wp: which kde version do you user? 3.5.3?
<fritsch> Teejay_wp: i compiled working kopete for this yesterday, could give you the packages
<Teejay_wp> 3.5.2
<rudiz> automatic startup of opera in kubuntu is it possible?
<fritsch> Teejay_wp: should have been fixed yesterday
<fritsch> Teejay_wp: try apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Teejay_wp> I am doing it now
<fritsch> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fritsch> thx ubotu (faster than bookmarks)
<fritsch> :-)
<Teejay_wp> can I ask a question, has anybody managed to open .ace files in kubuntu?
<fritsch> Teejay_wp: yes
<Teejay_wp> which program did you install?
<fritsch> Teejay_wp: enable multiverse and install unace
<Teejay_wp> thanks
<fritsch> Teejay_wp: its in universe
<fritsch> !unace
<ubotu> I know nothing about unace - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pavlos> ubuntu (with kde) is one click away from Torwalds dream... Linux World Domination... hehe ... i like it
<SeanTater> fritsch: !info unace
* Teejay_wp is away: Away at the moment
<fritsch> SeanTater: ty
<fritsch> !info unace
<ubotu> unace: extract, test and view .ace archives. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.2b-3 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 80 kB
<SeanTater> fritsch: :D
<fritsch> cool
<nalpha> hello
<SeanTater> nalpha: hello
<SeanTater> nalpha: something you need?
<nalpha> i want to ask you all how to use bit torrent in linux ubuntu??
<fritsch> nalpha: just start ktorrent
<nalpha> how?
<SeanTater> nalpha: look in the K menu for ktorrent
<nalpha> there is not?
<fritsch> nalpha: alt SPACE, then type ktorrent
<AL89> sudo apt-get update
<AL89> sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<fritsch> nalpha: sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<SeanTater> nalpha: actually, better than that, go to the .torrent and clock it, it will open in ktorrent
<nalpha> okey thankyu all
<nalpha> already install ktorent
<nalpha> just want to ask what is the relation between ktorent and bittorent?
<tdn> I have recently installed kubuntu-desktop. When I installed it I wasn't sure that I would keep it, so I chose to stay with gdm for some time in stead of kdm. Now I am ready to use kdm in stead of gdm. How do I specify with login manager I want to use?
<SeanTater> nalpha: bittorrent is a library, I think, and ktorrent and countless other torrent downloaders use it, along with the original bittorrent downloader, bittorrent.
<SeanTater> tdn: is kdm installed, just not used?
<SeanTater> tdn: if it's already installed, do the following:
<tdn> SeanTater, installed, not used. Yes.
<SeanTater> tdn: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<SeanTater> tdn: oops, but a sudo before that
<tdn> SeanTater, ok. Thanks.
<SeanTater> yw
<tdn> SeanTater, then I need to log out and log in again?
<SeanTater> tdn: you may need to restart
<SeanTater> tdn: I don;t think logging out does it
<SeanTater> tdn: I even tried to restart Xorg, but it did not do it either, sorry for the uptime killer
<tdn> SeanTater, ok.
<tdn> Where do I fint kcontrol in the menus?
<Tm_T> tdn: iirc it's "hidden" by default or something
<Tm_T> tdn: use run dialog ;)
<puttz> can some one help me to open a rar file ? :)
<Tm_T> or edit kcontrol.desktop
<Tm_T> puttz: warez?
<Tbol> hi everybody
<puttz> Tm_T : im a noob on linux ..
<tdn> Tm_T, where do I find kcontrol.desktop?
<puttz> i think im ask in #ubuntu-se
<abattoir> tdn: try System Settings...
<abattoir> tdn: if you want Kcontrol, Alt+F2->kcontrol
<Tm_T> abattoir: well, I somehow dislike it, it's messy
<abattoir> Tm_T: heh, I think it is organised :P
<Tm_T> abattoir: well, Kcontrol is organised ;)
<abattoir> Tm_T: hi, btw :)
<tdn> abattoir, I don't want to use "System Settings". I want to use kcontrol. Also the run dialog is not an option for my users. Why should this thing be hidden?
<Tm_T> abattoir: moin
<abattoir> tdn: hmmm, you could add a menu entry for it if you want then
<Tm_T> tdn: because systemsettings replace it
<Tm_T> abattoir: no need to add, just edit
<Tm_T> tdn: wait
<abattoir> Tm_T: yes, that too :)
<Tm_T> abattoir: it's just hidden, no need to duplicate it ;)
<tdn> Tm_T, hmm... So System Settings is a replacement for kcontrol and kcontrol is going to be phased out? I really hope you are kidding.
<Tm_T> tdn: yup, kcontrol is replaced by systemsettings (by default)
<Tm_T> tdn: /usr/share/applications/kde/KControl.desktop
<Tm_T> use nano magic
<Doodluv> what can i do about this? configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<tdn> Tm_T, should I just change NoDisplay to false?
<Tm_T> Doodluv: what cpp version?
<Tm_T> tdn: hmm, I think that's it
<tdn> Tm_T, ok. Thanks.
<Doodluv> Tm_T: how do i get?
<Tm_T> Doodluv: cpp --version
<Doodluv> Tm_T: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Doodluv> sorry
<Doodluv> Tm_T:cpp (GCC) 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<Tm_T> Doodluv: hmm, interesting
<Tm_T> Doodluv: what you're compiling?
<tdn> How do I get more themes for kdm? And how do I switch theme?
<Tm_T> tdn: kcontrol has the configure powers, kde-look.org has those themes
<Doodluv> Tm_T: its a window theme, i think its really old source, tho..that may be the problem
<Tm_T> Doodluv: ok, I see, maybe the problem is in the sources yes
<tripppy> has anyone used all the KDE bluetooth apps?
<Healot> i use the bt controller to get on the net
<Healot> sending/downloading text messages
<Healot> gnokii is kinda handy, even though xgnokii crashes often
<zan> hello! could someone please tell me how to set kopete to connect on start-up to a yahoo account? :D pls
<nalpha> anyone can explain me about active directory?
<nalpha> in private message?
<Hobbsee> zan: it's in the configurations settings.  tools, configure, accounts, auto-connect at startup, or something
<zan> 10x
<nalpha> anyone know what syntax to execute bin file?
<xarkam> Salut
<fritsch> nalpha: you mean "binary file" or "bin" from the cue/bin files? (isos)
<nalpha> GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<nalpha> i mean that
<nalpha> file
<Healot> chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Healot> if that file is in the current directory
<Sikon> anyone?
<Healot> yup
<Healot> ask
<en1gma> hey all i just dlaoded kubuntu 6.0.6 amd64 version and am using the dvd as a live dvd. my question is. Is there a newer kernel that i can upgrade to and then burn kubuntu so it uses that on startup
<abattoir> en1gma: so you want to remaster the dvd?
<en1gma> yea i think so
<abattoir> en1gma: yes, there is a newer kernel
<en1gma> but can i do it on this same dvd cause i believe 3.6gig is being used on this dvd
<abattoir> en1gma: so you just want to replace the kernel... and nothing else?
<en1gma> so i can save the kernel on this dvd and then select it on startup or have it auto select it
<en1gma> yea
<en1gma> i need a module that i dont think is built in this kernel
<abattoir> hmmm... i think it is possible... but you'd have to hack around a bit.
<en1gma> im will to remaster a whole dvd if its easier though
<en1gma> willing*
<abattoir> en1gma: there is a development version of kubuntu....(might not be stable at all)... i'll check if it has a livedvd version...
<en1gma> sweet and thnx
<master_> hey can any one tell me howto to set zone minder on my ubuntu
<kristyon> how do i get kde 3.53-2 on kubuntu?
<kristyon> hear that the kicker crash is fixed
<abattoir> kristyon: 3.5.3?
<kristyon> cant find a repo for it
<kristyon> 3.53-2
<nalpha> how to transfer file between two computer in one network??
<kristyon> already got 3.53
<master_> to transfer file you must set up your ftp connection
<abattoir> kristyon: afaik, KDE only releases 3.5.x ... 3.5.x-y might be a distribution's version...
<kristyon> read it somewhere, maybe only is source then
<abattoir> en1gma: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20060729/
<abattoir> en1gma: as i said, dont be disappointed if you encounter breakages
<Hobbsee> kde 3.5.4 is out, but has problems on dapper.
<en1gma> k thnx
<kristyon> I keep getting kicker crashing, doin my head in
<abattoir> en1gma: this is probably the latest you could lay your hands on :P http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<kristyon> and I cannot stop some of the applets I installed, any manual way of del. them?
<en1gma> man i sure wish i would have got that last night
<en1gma> im not sure if i need to get it cause i see my wireless nic when i do a 'ifconfig -a'. it shows up as ra0 but i dont see p80211 and prism2
<en1gma> do i need to modprobe those?
<en1gma> 1 more thing if anyone dont mind
<en1gma> when i "su" its asking me for the pass what is it
<kristyon> your user password
<abattoir> en1gma: its generally 'your' password, which when entered gives you 'administrator privileges'
<niekie> su?
<kristyon> u need to ised sudo
<kristyon> used sudo
<abattoir> niekie: super user
<kristyon> use sudo
<niekie> You need "sudo -i" to get a root shell.
<kristyon> instead of su
<niekie> Not su.
<abattoir> niekie: aah, :P
<en1gma> thnx
<abattoir> en1gma: saw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb ?
<en1gma> ok prism2_pci i think is what i need
<abattoir> hmm, found only usb
<en1gma> i had to modprobe it on another distro to get my wifi up i think*
<en1gma> it was in lsmod anyhow
<en1gma> i know i have to have P80211 or p80211 (cant remember which one it was
<en1gma> thats the wifi module i believe
<Kr4t05> There aren't any data-recovery tools available in the repos, are there?
<acojlo> hi, just to say you: I'm more happy with gnome than kde :)
<Martijn81> now i spot the topic: what is the difference between sudo -i and logging in as root in crtl+als+F1?
<Martijn81> *alt
<en1gma> god dang had to restart
<sorush20> hi guys I'm unable to get the konqueror to print correectly with in the margins any ideas how I can change this?
<sorush20> correctly
<en1gma> did you say anything about that p80211 mdoule
<Martijn81> besides the wider screen :p
<sorush20> I want to be able to print with in the correct set margins of an A4 paper, my prints go beyond the page limits..
<en1gma> does "wlan" have p80211 in it
<acojlo> does initramfs has anything to do with usplash?
<tripppy> Healot, any thing to get BT and BT headsets for phones working
<en1gma> i did a 'modprobe wlan' and then i did a 'iwlist ra0 scan' and shell is hanging how do i get it to quit
<en1gma> i dod a cntrl c and a cntrl z but it not working
<niekie> Did you try a CTRL-C?
<niekie> en1gma, ah.
<niekie> en1gma, have you tried looking for the hanging process and killing it?
<en1gma> i can do a cntrl-x and see characters so it not hanging to bad
<en1gma> nope havent tried looking is it lspcid
<en1gma> i forget syntax
<en1gma> pid
<en1gma> its not letting me login as sudo -i in a new shell
<en1gma> its hanging
<en1gma> crap
<en1gma> i gonna reboot
<en1gma> brb
<sorush20> how do I merge pdf files together?
<damian_> why the hell does ubuntu not come with a firewall
<Healot> sorush20: use Adobe Acrobat?
<klerfayt> damian_: I think ubuntu wants to make it's own firewall, like mandriva
<damian_> so it doesn't have a firewall because it wants to make one?
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19471
<damian_> why not just use an already existing firewall in the meantime
<Healot> the firewall exists alright > iptables...
<damian_> you need to be a pro to know how to use that
<damian_> I'm talking about a fairly easy to configure gui firewall
<damian_> suse has one
<Healot> only the rule chains builder that you need to install (helps you building the rules)
<klerfayt> damian_: I'm not a security expert but I guess there is no perfect firewall for ubuntu yet
<yamal> damasel: you just need to use a simple script/gui to set it up for you
<damian_> i'm using firestarter which uses a script to configure iptables for you
<damian_> that's the closest thing i could come to an ubuntu firewall
<damasel> ok
<klerfayt> damian_: suse's firewall isn't interactive like for example Windows fiewall
<yamal> all firewalls on linux are just script to set up iptables
<yamal> one way or the other so what you have is fine
<damian_> yes i know
<damasel> :D
<damian_> but ubuntu provides no wizard or anything
<damian_> at all
<Healot> iptables is the native traffic filter << the real "firewall"
<damian_> klerfayt what do you mean by not interactive
<Healot> tried firestarter or shorewall yet?
<damian_> i did
<damian_> the former
<eliadosom> do anybody to try enable writing in ntfs?
<en1gma> when i do i hard restart or even come back from an improper shutdown how does kubuntu know i had an error
<en1gma> its writing shiat to my HD?
<en1gma> wtf is that shit
<en1gma> i dont want it touching my HD at all
<en1gma> is there a boot switch for no sata
<en1gma> its got to be writing something to my hd otherwise it would not know it had an improper shutdown
<en1gma> HELLO
<en1gma> is someone here that can answer that Q
<tvo> probably it only writes something on a succesful shutdown
<Healot> en1gma: each time you boot, Linux kernel marks your disk to be dirty
<Healot> each successful shutdown/restart the disk is mark clean
<Healot> so, in a situation when you improperly shut down the PC, the disk is marked dirty, so Linux knows something went wrong
<klerfayt> is it possible to use top command to only monitor one process?
<klerfayt> Healot: does improper shut down damage harddisk physically?
* Martijn81 like the idea that linux can mark my disk as dirty, hehe
<en1gma> disc = dvd?
<Healot> klerfayt: in most cases no, but i've seen worse
<en1gma> not hard disc?
<tripppy> Healot, any thing to get BT and BT headsets for phones working?
<Healot> microsoft term disc=DVD/VCD/audio CD/CD-ROM, disk=the huge non-volatile, the harddisk
<klerfayt> Healot: what about filesystem - will get damaged on hard shut down?
<Healot> tripppy: bluetooth headphone? refer to your phone manual :-
<Healot> klerfayt: that's where thing like chkdsk comes handy
<Healot> it repairs your filesystem
<en1gma> wow thats a nice feature then
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> i like that
<en1gma> i have 4
<en1gma> sata 250 gigs in a raid0
<en1gma> so i dont want anything messing with that
<tripppy> Healot, i have a nokia bluetooth headset. i want it to work wit a USB BT dongle.
<Healot> that thing is for phone connection... if you're thinking about GPRS modem or file transfer, sure I can help a bit
<tripppy> no. i want the headset to be like a headset, skype VOIP,,, etc.
<Healot> okay
<Healot> get you...
<en1gma> now i did a modprobe for rt61 a few reboots back cause (i dont think i see it in the 'lsmod') command. but now when i reboot it it loaded up. does it write that to dvd too?
<en1gma> this is wierd
<Healot> the dongle is plugged? tripppy?
<en1gma> or did i just miss it in lsmod before
<Healot> let's start scanning the BT device
<en1gma> my dmesg is showing BT info does that mean my mb has BT (i just got this mb about a week ago and never knew it had it)
<Healot> en1gma: only on volatile disks...
<Healot> en1gma: a portable PC?
<en1gma> no but its a nice MB
<en1gma> asus an832-sli deluxe
<en1gma> $220
<en1gma> i see BT core is getting loaded up in dmesg
<en1gma> [   76.360867]  rt61: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.
<en1gma> [  100.580753]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<en1gma> i definately need the newer kernel
<Healot> "uname -r" enigma
<adam__> I still can't figure out how to install firefox (i'm new to linux) Kubuntu only came with Konqueror installed
<adam__> any1 help? plz?
<en1gma> "uname -r" enigma whats that
<en1gma> 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<BazziR> adam__: go to adept and install mozilla-firefox
<en1gma> is there any possible way i can just dload a new kernel and tell kubuntu to load that new kernel upon boot
<en1gma> i know its fixed in newer versions (not sure which one but i read in a fix log that it was fixed)
<Healot> have you enabled all the repos, adam__? make sure you have enabled the universe, multiverse, next update th repos list
<adam__> ok....I clicked Request Install now what?
<gianluca> hello all
<en1gma> hi
<adam__> now what?
<gianluca> i'm having crashes after crashes using kubuntu on IA32 and IA64...and i'm disappointed about using something different as desktop OS than this, suggestions?
<Healot> adam__: click "Commit changes" button
<adam__> ok. now it asked me to put linux CD in drive....got it. let's c if it works
<en1gma> Healot 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<en1gma> ,he test
<Healot> uname -r
<en1gma> whats the nick completor in Konversation
<en1gma> 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<Healot> not the latest kernel, en1gma
<DaSkreech> Tab?
<Healot> 15-25 is the latest iirc
<en1gma> i know but im not sure how to go about updating cause im only using a live dvd
<en1gma> is there a change log i can read for -24 and -25
<en1gma> i will see if that module has been fixed but i not sure it was that soon
<Healot> yeah
<en1gma> i think it happened in 2.16.xx
<en1gma> 2.6.16.xx
<en1gma> the changelogs on www.kernel.org?
<adam__> ya it worked. thanks for the help
<Healot> for ubuntu at packages.ubuntu.com
<rulz> is there kde-core present in the kubuntu cdrom supplied? plz anybody
<DaSkreech> rulz: Huh?
<Healot> rulz - kubuntu-desktop has kde in it...
<Healot> the core KDE packages is in it
<en1gma> i only see change logs for 2.6.15.7
<rulz> but i dont see kde-core installed in adept
<Healot> rulz: there isn't any, it is called kubuntu-desktop
<rulz> and im not able to compile it says there isnt kde headers
<Healot> you need the development library
<Healot> !find libkde
<ubotu> Found: libkdeedu-dev, libkdeedu3, libkdegames-dev, libkdegames1, libkdepim1-dev (and 4 others)
<Healot> qt headers for you
<Healot> !info libqt3-mt-dev
<ubotu> libqt3-mt-dev: Qt development files (Threaded). In repository main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 160 kB
<en1gma> shouldnt i be using  linux-image-2.6.15-25-amd64-k8 instead of linux-image-2.6.15-25-amd64-generic [amd64]  well im using 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic but you know what i mean
<en1gma> amd64-k8 instead of generic
<en1gma> i have an x2 proc maybe thats why im in generic
<burepe> After installing PHP
<burepe> You may need to increase the memory limit that PHP imposes on a script. Edit the /etc/php5/apache2/php2.ini file and increase the memory_limit value.
<burepe> oops
<en1gma> so many Qs so few As
<burepe> I am reading a faq to set up a LAMP server and it says "After installing PHP You may need to increase the memory limit that PHP imposes on a script. Edit the /etc/php5/apache2/php2.ini file and increase the memory_limit value. " Do I need to do that? If so, how?
<burepe> I am reading a faq to set up a LAMP server and it says "After installing PHP
<burepe> 	burepe	You may need to increase the memory limit that PHP imposes on a script. Edit the /etc/php5/apache2/php2.ini file and increase the memory_limit value. " Do I need to do that? If so, how?
<Healot> en1gma: sure, if you want to
<burepe> really sorry about that
<en1gma> man i think i dloaded the wrong dvd.iso maybe
<burepe> The question is in there but it repeated
<Healot> en1gma: it's on the net
<en1gma> i didnt know there were 2 versions
<en1gma> i just thought it was amd64
<en1gma> i dont think i dlaoded a generic
<en1gma> maybe i need to select a kernel
<en1gma> upon boot
<en1gma> of live dvd
<Healot> !info linux-amd640k8
<ubotu> Package linux-amd640k8 does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info linux-amd64-k8
<ubotu> Package linux-amd64-k8 does not exist in dapper
<en1gma> O
<Healot> !find linux-amd64
<ubotu> No packages matching 'linux-amd64' could be found
<Healot> !find linux
<ubotu> Found: doc-linux-html, doc-linux-text, klogd, libaltlinuxhyph-dev, libselinux1 (and 145 others)
<Healot> !find linux-amd64
<ubotu> No packages matching 'linux-amd64' could be found
<Healot> !find linux-kernel
<ubotu> Found: klogd, linux-kernel-headers, inetutils-syslogd, metalog, socklog-run (and 2 others)
<en1gma> k so generic is prob just fine
<Healot> k8 is more optimized for ACPI, the CPU timing etc
<en1gma> i thought all amd64 are K8
<en1gma> i get what you are saying....its still more optimized
<Healot> amd64-generic kernels are for AMD64 (athlon xp 64) and Pentium with EMT64
<Healot> P4 with EMT64
<en1gma> oh shiat so i do have the wrong one
<en1gma> fawk
<Healot> k8 is AMD64 (opetron/athlon)
<Healot> en1gma: correct kernel
<Healot> k8 is MORE optimized though for AMD64 (opetron/athlon)
<en1gma> i need to reget the whole dvd again.....im not gonna be able to do that. cause im gonna be at hotels for next few days and they have crappy dlaod speeds
<en1gma> i got lucky last night at this hotel and was getting 200KBs
<en1gma> x2 is k8 right
<Healot> x2 yes
<Healot> SMP K8
<en1gma> i think i gonna have to do it a diff way
<en1gma> cant i just dload the newer -25 kernel and rename it to whats the kernel is now and remake an iso then burn it
<Healot> !info linux-amd64-k8
<ubotu> Package linux-amd64-k8 does not exist in dapper
<rulz> i ve installed kubuntu from cdrom and there isnt any kde-core or such libs installed what a mess?
<en1gma> oh so thats ok then what about dlaoding the newer -25 generic and doing what i said above
<Healot> there is no developmen library in the CDrom, en1gma
<Healot> you need to download from the Internet repos...
<en1gma> and is there an kubunto option to re-burn a dvd with that newer -25 generic kernel
<en1gma> i got to figure a way to just dload the kernel (i dont think ill be able to dload the whole new -25 generic dvd again
<rulz> its really pathetic to see that and the cdrom have space for windows programs!!!!!!
<en1gma> like right now is there a kubunto option to dload and use that newer kernel
<trappist> how to get a change to /etc/hostname to take effect?
<en1gma> or do i have to get the whole new -25 generic iso
<en1gma> i know debian makes it ez to upgrade a kernel (from what ive read)
<en1gma> i used to use slackware alot
<WiPin> hi all :)
<en1gma> so i know my way around "make", "make modules" and "make install" then move the bzimage to /boot
<trappist> en1gma: make modules is deprecated, and make install handles the bzimage for you
<en1gma> and howto do a kernel .confgure
<trappist> 'make' and 'make install' is all you need, but I prefer 'make-kpkg' to build a deb
<en1gma> well im just saying (using this live dvd) is there a way to use the newer -25 amd64 generic and then burn it to dvd so it uses that one all the time upon boot
<n3m3s1s4u> heya
<n3m3s1s4u> anyone here clued up on tightvncserver?
<en1gma> or maybe even booting into windows and dloading the newer -25 kernel and adding it to the kubunto live dvd and being able to select it upon boot
<xbehave2> where do programs go when i install them?
<larson9999> xbehave2: that depends.  you can do 'where program_name' to see where the executable is.
<en1gma> i do not want to have to dload a whole other 3.5gigs just to use a newer kernel on this live dvd
<larson9999> that works most of the time.
<en1gma> usually programs goto /bin /usr/bin
<en1gma> in slackware
<Healot> and ubuntu
<en1gma> i was hoping so cause its linux based but i wasnt sure if i stepped in poop or not
<xbehave2> it was in user/bin thanks
<en1gma> im not a complete noob but i am to kubunto....slackware is wrather old school and dont have as many features (as far updating and installing new kernels) as alot of these newer distros
<en1gma> we just goto -current and dload what we want then do "installpkg packagename"
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> and for kernels its all manual
<en1gma> im hoping kubuntu has an ez way for me to dload the new kernel (while using the live dvd) and being able to do it all there and burn new dvd or multisession this one
<en1gma> i might be asking for to much
<en1gma> but i dont want to dload 3.5 gigs for a new kernel (first because thats alot and 2nd i dont think i will be able to at these hotels)
<DaSkreech> en1gma: You'd have to remaster it I'd guess. Why do you need the new Kernel?
<en1gma> cause my wifi is broken with this version
<gplfighter> hi
<gplfighter> can i change the logon screen theme?
<en1gma> see this hotels wifi was down so they gave me a lan cord to plug into there wall (i cant believe its hardwired) and most hotels just have wifi connection about 20-30KBs
<larson9999> slackware is still on 2.4, right?  can you use 2.6 with it and 2.4 is just the default?
<en1gma> slackware -current uses newer
<DaSkreech> gplfighter: Yes
<en1gma> its been about 6mos since i used slackware
<gplfighter> and how?
<en1gma> -testing i think is where the kernels are
<larson9999> what i hear is that the updating pace of slackware makes debian look like a speeding bullet
<en1gma> slackware is fun to manually update the kernel
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> makes me feel like a code monkey
<en1gma> seeing it compile from my commands
<larson9999> i've never hear anything nice about slackware so i never tried it
<en1gma> slackware is more lower level to linux i think
<en1gma> which can be neat
<en1gma> if you like the cli
<damian_> slackware is good if you like being frustrated every 4 seconds
<en1gma> lol
<en1gma> it lets you learn linux very well
<en1gma> :)
<damian_> have you used it?
<en1gma> being in config files
<damian_> i heard it's a pain
<en1gma> ive only used slackware off and on for last 4years
<en1gma> yea but when you learn it you know almost any linux distro
<damian_> what's keeping you from using it continuously
<en1gma> these live cds are a bit different
<en1gma> im a gamer
<damian_> oh i see
<en1gma> so i always have to back to windows
<damian_> a sad world we live in
<en1gma> thats what makes these live cds great
<en1gma> i dont have to touch my hd (windows for gaming) and i can pop in a live dvd when i want to surf etc..
<damian_> the slackware live cds?
<damian_> or ubuntu ones?
<en1gma> but my wifi is broken in this kernel
<en1gma> i dont think slax are that great
<en1gma> and not 64bit
<en1gma> slamd64 isnt kept up to date verywell....just one guy doing all the 64bit compiling
<en1gma> www.slamd53.com
<en1gma> www.slamd64.com *
<en1gma> first thing on site is donations
<damian_> lol
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> i hear good about kubuntu
<burepe> I am installing a LAMP server using a faq from ubotu. I need another faq to tell me how to use it. Like ports, and firewalls and whatever. Any suggestions?
<en1gma> i was using dsl and dsl-n but they dont do 64bit either
<Tm_T> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<en1gma> dsl is a great little distro
<damian_> Tm_T what does the exclamation mark in fron of those words mean
<larson9999> en1gma: linux has plenty of games for me.  i'm afraid until more think like me, linux will continue not to get the latest and greatest.
<en1gma> ive gamed on linux but its usually a biatch to get it up and running right
<en1gma> even enemy territory
<Tm_T> damian_: controlmark, so that bot knows I'm talking to him
<en1gma> with its sound problems
<damian_> ok
<DaSkreech> burepe: What are you looking for?
<Tm_T> en1gma: nah, no sound problems here
<en1gma> and using wine and cedega is just a pain
<en1gma> i always had to add a /snd command for alsa
<en1gma> or somethign
<Tm_T> heh
<en1gma> :)
<larson9999> en1gma: did that work?
<burepe> Das
<en1gma> it did work
<burepe> oops
<larson9999> en1gma: adding /snd for sound meets your definition of a pain?
<klerfayt> besides Windows you need good hardware for gaming
<en1gma> well not really...i said wine and cedega were the pains
<en1gma> :P
<en1gma> and low performance
<burepe> DaSkreech: I want to install drupal. Is there anything I have to do before that?
<en1gma> i never get the high frame rates like i do in windows
<en1gma> and alot of games are directx now
<en1gma> maybe ps3 will bring opengl games back cause it will be using linux i read
<larson9999> en1gma: i just decided not to use anything that doesn't run in linux and to write companies i think should make things that do.
<DaSkreech> burepe: Find Drupal in adept. Click request Install
<en1gma> its gonna take someone like sony to bring a good api to linux
<burepe> request install?
<en1gma> to make linux replace windows for eveerything
<DaSkreech> Yup then Apply
<burepe> i bet it will be google
<en1gma> i remember when openGL ruled the world
<en1gma> dirextx was a POS
<en1gma> when did that all change
<DaSkreech> burepe: You have Adept?
<damian_> opengl still rules the pro worls
<burepe> yeah
<damian_> directx is used for making games
<damian_> people who work with cgi use opengl
<DaSkreech> burepe: Open?
<burepe> I don't follow what "request" is
<damian_> it's a lot more powerful than directx
<larson9999> en1gma: when did opengl die?  i must have missed that one
<burepe> What do you mean "open"?
<en1gma> ok guys i gonna get on the road if someone can come up with an idea about me not having to dlaod a new dvd iso and i can replace my kernel with the newer -25 64bit kernel i would appreciate it
<en1gma> i would even like to use the newer 2.6.17 kernel
<en1gma> let me know tonight
<en1gma> look at the games that are out
<en1gma> 90% are directx
<en1gma> with idsoftware where would games on linux be
<en1gma> god i love carmack
<en1gma> without*
<en1gma> got to go
<en1gma> cyas later and dont forget the guy who dont want to dload a dvdiso just to change my kernel on this live dvd
<en1gma> bblater tonight
<en1gma> cyas
<supernix> Uptime: 6 days, 12 hours and 24 minutes
<maxi_> hey
<maxi_> what packages do I need for NTFS support?
<supernix> Does anyone happen to use one of those air cards to access the net ?
<maxi_> to write on NTFS drives?
<Philip5> maxi_: that's not recommendable
<maxi_> why not?
<Philip5> it's not considered totally safe
<maxi_> what is meant by totally?
<burepe> DaSkreech	 what do you mean "open"?
<maxi_> I just need it on my Personal PC
<Philip5> that's why it's set to be read only
<maxi_> hmm ok
<maxi_> thx
<Philip5> maxi_: yes but if you are unlucky and write to a ntfs partition you could make all the partition unreadable
<h3sp4wn> supernix: air cards ? I use an atheros wireless card
<DaSkreech> burepe: Is Adept Open? So that you are looking at it?
<burepe> oh yeah
<supernix> h3sp4wn: all I know is they call it an air card you use it for wireless internet connection\
<supernix> From what I was told you connect it to your USB connection
<DaSkreech> burepe: You know how to use Adept?
<burepe> yaeh
<martinjh99> Are there packages for 3.5.4 yet??  If so where..? ;)
<DaSkreech> Ok install Drupal
<burepe> I just didn't understand some of your word useage
<burepe> sorry
<burepe> my bad
<burepe> I think I have to set the mysql password first
<h3sp4wn> supernix: You are better off with a pci or cardbus card (you will have less problems)
<burepe> I did the comand the faq I am using told me to but it seems to have not worked
<supernix> hmmm I will have to check into that then
<supernix> I figured it would be to good to be true
<DaSkreech> burepe: Which faq? That might help
<h3sp4wn> supernix: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<burepe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<simon__> hi; it appears I have some issues with font hinting in kde; it's not enabled in system settings, is it possible it's set up via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or so?
<supernix> they said it could get speeds up to 384kbs I wonder if that is a good enough connection for connection sharing
<larson9999> ntfs read-write is supposed to be good now.  here is a link.  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<larson9999> still beta but i have a friend who says he hasn't had any issues.
<simon__> and also, how can I get more (monospaced) fonts in konsole? I see more in konversation than I do in konsole
<DaSkreech> burepe: You could just apt-get install drupal
<burepe> yeah
<MilhousePunkRock> I am having trouble with my USB thumb drive
<burepe> Hey this command where it says 'yourpassword' do I leave the brackets? SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('yourpassword');
<DaSkreech> Yup
<MilhousePunkRock> I think it did not get mounted properly and the folder I copied onto it is only garbage
<MilhousePunkRock> And I can't delete it anymore
<BluesKaj> Howdy room !
<MilhousePunkRock> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi MilhousePunkRock
<h3sp4wn> supernix: With qos on openwrt that connection would be fine for connection sharing (get a linksys wrt54gl router is the easiest way)
<nick_> hello i have a problem with setting up a networkprinter with a (windows) computer
<BluesKaj> finally cooled off here in Northern Ontario
<voicu> Hi, did anyone manage to setup amarok to use MySQL? I can't make it work
<nick_> can someone help me ?
<supernix> kewl then I can share the connection with my girl and kill any thoughts of 56k for good
<DaSkreech> burepe: anything in the little boxes should be typed exactly as seen but with the obvious stuff replaced
<voicu> Each time it builds the collection nothing appears. So I restarted and builds the collection again with no result
<burepe> not exactly
<voicu> anyone?
<burepe> when you access mysql it says "mysql>" but the commands also have "mysql>" in them so it is redundant and causing errors
<DaSkreech> voicu: Umm Not sure have you asked in #amarok?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir and abattoir_: Hey!
<supernix> ty for all your advise and help h3sp4wn
<voicu> burepe: I think the guys amarok knew about stuff like that
<DaSkreech> burepe: You don't include the prompt :)
<nick_> each time a want to do a "testprint"  the system says that it works but it doesn't begin!!
<voicu> ok... trying #amarok
<burepe> do I repalce the root and localhost info too?
<voicu> tnx
<burepe> voicu it is a differnt thing we are talking about
<voicu> what?
<burepe> we are not talking about amarok
<voicu> lol, ok :)
<nick_> can someone help me?
<illness> hi all
<burepe> nick_ ask your question
<DaSkreech> burepe: He did
<DaSkreech> nick_: What Printer?
<illness> i installed kdetv... and everything works fine, but i get no sound... any ideas?
<nick_> canon s400
* DaSkreech winces
<nick_> it's installed on a computer with windows XP home edition
<burepe> illness plug the headphones in to the tvtuner card audio port
<burepe> it is seperate
<BluesKaj> nick_, I have the same prob , but i havent been able to solve it either
<burepe> you gotta change it when you watch tv or get a splitter to go back into the speakers
<illness> there is no headphone jack
<nick_> it's strange isn't it!! the say it works but it doesn't start printing
<burepe> DaSkreech Do I have to replace 'root' and 'localhost' too?
<BluesKaj> my printer sets up to print the test page, but then it freezes and does nothing
<illness> on the tv card
<larson9999> i'm lucky enough to have a print sever.  worth the $10 or so if you can find one used
<DaSkreech> burepe: No That's the prompt :) You ignore those :)
<nick_> but i am in network with that pc i just can't print
<DaSkreech> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<burepe> DaSkreech What about this? I replace 'yourusername' and 'yourpassword' but not 'localhost'? mysql> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'yourusername'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'yourpassword' WITH GRANT OPTION;
<DaSkreech> nick_: Have you read those?
<BluesKaj> I 've been asked all the ocvious questions like , "do you have print sharing turned on in the XP pc etc"
<nick_> no
<DaSkreech> Ahh Ok there :)
<DaSkreech> nick_: Try those they might help
<larson9999> you have to mess with the groups for cups to work
<DaSkreech> burepe: Sorry Misunderstanding. Yes names and passwords you replace with what you need. They can be the same but you should know if they aren't
<edison> morning averyone
<nick_> i'm using kubuntu  from yesterday
<BluesKaj> yes nick_, same here I'm on a windows network too , the printer is USB conned to the other pc (windows)
<DaSkreech>  burepeIf you don't know then use them as shown
<DaSkreech> edison: Moring
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Did you read !print? :)
<burepe> DaSkreech So just not 'localhost'?
<edison> i have a problem with my nvidia card, i cant change my resolution from 800*600 to 1024*768
<burepe> pl
<burepe> ok
<edison> cause only shows 800*600 option
<BluesKaj> yes DaSkreech, many times
<DaSkreech> burepe: Localhost means this computer. If you are using this computer as the server then localhost is fine
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Ok Just checking. Canon?
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> !resolution > edison
<burepe> ok
<BluesKaj> HP
<burepe> Thanks
<DaSkreech> Sure
<h3sp4wn> Why was the modeline part of it removed from that fixvideoresolutionhowto (It was well written and easy to understand) now its not there :/
<nick_> do somebody know how i get MSN messenger on my kubuntu pc
<Ignite_> nick_, kopete
<Ignite_> K Menu -> ~Internet -> Kopete
<nick_> but that sucks and amsn to
<Ignite_> kopete is awesome
<Ignite_> imho
<Ignite_> you could install GAIM
<burepe> DaSkreech I cant get this command to work even thought I replaces 'yourusername' and 'yourpassword'. mysql> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'yourusername'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'yourpassword' WITH GRANT OPTION;
<burepe>  Is 'yourusername' my username for this linux install?
<DaSkreech> nick_: What are you looking for?
<DaSkreech> burepe: No it's your mysql usernam I would assume
<burepe> i don't have one yet I am making one
<burepe> I want it to be the same as the name on the comp but I am getting errors
<DaSkreech> what errors?
<gianluca> bye all
<burepe> Is it blocking because it is the same as the admin name?
<burepe> Found it
<nick_> if there is a way to get the MSN messenger on mu kubuntu pc
<soulrider_> guys, my adept kinda crashed and i still ahve a running process so i cant open it again, how can i terminate that process?
<burepe> that damn reapeating 'mysql>"
<soulrider_> nick_: why not use kopete or GAIM?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | 3.5.4 broken in dapper | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic | KOffice 1.5.2 Released http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-152.ph
<MilhousePunkRock> nick_: If you don't like either Kopete and Gaim, there is not much left
<nick_> because i don't like it
<soulrider_> too bad
<soulrider_> seriously, the msn client sucks :p
<DaSkreech> soulrider_: killall adept*
<soulrider_> thanks
<burepe> in the control panel there is a systems monitor. I forget the path and the name but if that helps...
<burepe> ] 
<DaSkreech> soulrider_: Though you could try sudo dpkg --configure -a first
<burepe> or that
<nick_> yes it sucks and it doesn't work well but it has a lot of functions an has a good design
<DaSkreech> nick_: try Wine but I doubt it will work
<soulrider_>  kopete has all of them too
<soulrider_> except for the handwrite thing i think
<MilhousePunkRock> nick_: I think you can run the original MSN under Wine.. As you probably don't like Konqueror either, try running MSIE there as well
<DaSkreech>  Microsoft stuff normally bypasses the API to go deep into the Windows core so they are nearly impossible to replicate
<soulrider_> lol MilhousePunkRock
<nick_> with wini does it have to work but you have to install en change many things
<MilhousePunkRock> DaSkreech: I passed the Windows Genuine Verification yesterday using Wine, so M$ isnt half as smart as it pretends to be...
<soulrider_> lol
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: You mean that WINE is very dedicated :)
<soulrider_> nick_: if you cant bare not having the original msn client i seriously cant udnerstand why youre using kubuntu
<larson9999> MilhousePunkRock: to my knowledge IE doesn't work with recent release of wine.  i've had to use ie4linux for a while now.  ff does though and has better performance for most things
<MilhousePunkRock> nick_: I am sorry to that, but maybe you better install Windows and get happy with that...
<DaSkreech> soulrider_: That's not fair. He can like the application
<abattoir_> MilhousePunkRock: hi :)
<larson9999> but yeah, why would you want msn?  i don't even use that in windows
<soulrider_> i didnt say he didnt have to like it
<MilhousePunkRock> larson9999: That wasn't really serious anyway...
<soulrider_> but he shoudl be able to live with it
<DaSkreech> nick_: Try Wine :-) It can't kill you
<soulrider_> mostly ebcause its nott hat good :P
<edison> hi still have the resolution problem
<DaSkreech> I don't think it's that good either but then I love ICQ and most people think I'm crazy
<edison> i cant set it to 1024*768
<nick_> i had always problems with the windows activation so i changed to kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey abattoir! Nice you woke up... :-P
<DaSkreech> edison: Did you try the dpkg-reconfigure ?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: nah, wasnt sleeping, was away :)
<soulrider_> i gto some KDE update shere, should i upgrade?
* abattoir never sleeps
<MilhousePunkRock> nick_: That's because you need to BUY windows...
<edison> yes, but didnt change anything
<edison> it still look the same 800*600
<soulrider_> i never bought windows and never had a problem :P
<MilhousePunkRock> nick_: You could try Miranda, maybe you like that better than Kopete and Gaim...
<soulrider_> i doubt it
<soulrider_> miranda is less user friendly
<soulrider_> or at least it was
<edison> i fallow the steps show in the page u gave me but still look 800*600
<soulrider_> i used it for several months while in win
<MilhousePunkRock> What about amsn?
<h3sp4wn> centericq is pretty good
<MilhousePunkRock> Having seen both Trillian and Miranda on Win, I have to say, Gaim is decent and Kopete is awesome...
<edison> someone can help to change my screen resolution please
<edison> it only shows me 800*600
<edison> i have a nvida fx5200
<nick_> i'm just using gaim for the first time an if i log in it fals out after a few sec
<MilhousePunkRock> nick_: Than there is something wrong on your end
<edison> someone can help to change my screen resolution please
<Firetech> how long is 3.5.4 expected to be broken? I accidentally upgraded before reading the announcement...
<larson9999> edison: you probably don't have your card installed properly
<larson9999> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<edison> i just intall the driver for it
<damian_> is there a guide explaining how to get my wireless card to work
<edison> and still giving me problems
<larson9999> edison: or at least that was the case for my 5500.
<mauri> hi
<mauri> somebody knows ho to configure conky?
<soulrider_> conky ?
<mauri> yep
<soulrider_> !conky
<ubotu> I know nothing about conky - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mauri> ok thanks
<mauri> :D
<edison> mmmmmm
<edison> well let me check the page and back in a sec, thanks
<yamal> mauri: check the examples at conky.sf.net
<nick_> witch virusscan can i use for kubuntu
<soulrider_> no need to
<mauri> yamal, i took a look
<mauri> but i cant find conkyrc
<mauri> : \
<MilhousePunkRock> nick_: There are AV programs for Linux, but hardly any viruses...
<damian_> is there a guide for getting wireless to work
<jasj> someone know how upload a program to the community
<MilhousePunkRock> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yamal> mauri: it's just a text file you put in  your home dir as .conkyrc
<MilhousePunkRock> damian_: ^^
<doowtniop> I seem to have lost sound after updating to dapper and I'm not really sure how to debug it?
<mauri> eheh, right then
<mauri> thanks a lot
<sebsebseb> I have a Ubuntu and Kubuntu installed with their partions.  and XP and a lap top recovery partion.  this is just one 80GB hard disk.
<sebsebseb> however Ubuntu/Kbuntu has ended up up with 15GB and I carn't reize that ext3 partion with QTParted or Gparted.  I read about two other progrmas for resizing them,  but I am not sure. so haven't even tryed downloading or installing
<sebsebseb> or it was just one program
<MilhousePunkRock> sebsebseb: resize2fs might be what you are looking for, if you are not afraid of the CLI
<pointwood> brb,
<burepe> I am confused by this faq. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP It says near the beginning "If you did not use the LAMP installer option from the server cd but want to install those same packages without having to reinstall your operating system, use  any method to install the following packages
<burepe> apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<burepe> All of those packages are in the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) main repository. Once LAMP is installed, you need to set a mysql root password and then, depending on your web application, create a database, user and password. That's it! " so I did that and then I went down to the bottom and set the mysql password. Do I need to do the "Phpmyadmin or mysql-admin" section?
* MilhousePunkRock has to reboot and will come back in a minute
<sebsebseb> !resize2fs
<ubotu> I know nothing about resize2fs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soulrider> i got a question, well, 2
<soulrider> i heard that FAT partitions have a filesize limit, is that true?
<soulrider> and, can i write with no problems to FAT partitions?
* MilhousePunkRock is back
<yamal> soulrider: every filesystem has its limits, so yes; and yes you can for #2
<soulrider> and whats the limit?
<h3sp4wn> 2gb afaik
<h3sp4wn> (at least it was)
<soulrider> ouch
<yamal> also depends what version of fat... but it isn't too high anyway
<soulrider> adn what filesystem can i use that is compatible with both win and linux
<burepe> How can I find out what my "user"s "group" is?
<osh_> soulrider: fat32
<soulrider> and theres a sizelimit too ?
* sebsebseb how can I resize the ext3 where Ubuntu/Kubuntu is installed?
<mauri> yamal: i created .conkyrc
<MilhousePunkRock> !resize2fs
<ubotu> I know nothing about resize2fs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> !info resize2fs
<mauri> i tried to edit it but it doesnt affect anything
<ubotu> Package resize2fs does not exist in dapper
<MilhousePunkRock> !resize
<ubotu> I know nothing about resize - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<yamal> mauri: but conky does work ?
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: there are howto's on the ubuntu forums about read/writting to a NTFS partition, things have recently improved here
<osh_> soulrider: btw, i think xfs has both linux and windows hooks. that should be enough for you. 9tb filesize max and 18tb volumesize max. or something similar.
<zipper_> I've got ubuntu 6.06 installed, but i wanted to try out kde so i installed the 'kubuntu-desktop' package. All went well, KDE starts and everything, but for some reason my keyboard language/layout isnt the same as in gnome, even if i use 'language selection' to select my main language, danish. Anyone know what could be wrong?
<mauri> sure, it starts
<h3sp4wn> xfs is the filesystem with the most reported issues (even more than reiserfs4)
<yamal> mauri: you know that only the stuff after the line thatsays "TEXT" determines what is shown?
<soulrider> TheGateKeeper: i got ntfs suppor on linux but it said writing was experimental, and it that didnt sound too nice
<mauri> sure
<mauri> the rest is the appearence
<yamal> 'killall -USR1 conky' reloads the config
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: know what you are saying but Xandos is one distro that claims to read / write to ntfs 'out of the box'
<larson9999> soulrider: have you tried this?  i'm curious how it works.  i do know the folks at gparted say the driver they use is rock solid.  i don't konw if that's true but i've resized many ntfs partitions with it and haven't had a problemntfs read-write is supposed to be good now.  here is a link.  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
* sebsebseb where I get resize2fs if I don't have it already.  and how would I use it?
<soulrider> k, ill try to find out more, thanks!
<mauri> yamal: wow
<dhq> how to uninstall apache2 and apache
<mauri> thanks
<dhq> i waana give a fresh start
<yamal> I should demand payment ;)
<osh_> dhq: sudo aptitude purge apache apache-common apace2 apache2-common
<mauri> i am supposed to restart the application to experiment the changement in conkyrc?
<osh_> dhq: more or less.
<yamal> mauri: yes. it only loads the config when it's started or told to
<mauri> allright
<mauri> thanks
<mauri> :D
<yamal> yw
<MilhousePunkRock> sebsebseb: That's how to use it: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/resize2fs.8.html
<dhq> osh_: it will kill the apache2 sercer too rite
<dhq> server
<agresor> i`m trying to install MPlayer
<agresor> i got this err messege
<agresor> Gui/libgui.a(interface.o): In function `guiInit':interface.c:(.text+0xca2): undefined reference to `vo_setwindow'
<agresor> ??? anyone ?
<dhq> osh_: the server is still running
<MilhousePunkRock> sebsebseb: If I remember correctly it's a command, not a program... type "sudo resize2fs" in the shell
<osh_> dhq: Is it still running after you've done a "purge"?
<dhq> yeah
<MilhousePunkRock> sebsebseb: It will tell you the version number and the suffixes
<sebsebseb> it's an ext3 what I got though and not ext2
<osh_> dhq: aptitude purge/remove should kill it. You don't have any files left on your system if done right. Do a dpkg -l | grep apache
<MilhousePunkRock> sebsebseb: That doesn't matter
<osh_> dhq: Does that show anything?
<dhq> yes alot
<osh_> dhq: about apache?
<sebsebseb> right seems I  have it
<sebsebseb> so it's a command line program?
<dhq> osh_: yes apache files
<DaSkreech> agresor: How are you installing it?
<osh_> dhq: which ones?
<MilhousePunkRock> sebsebseb: Yes
<soulrider> to tell yout he truth i dont really want to use anything like that unless i know it works perfectly
<soulrider> dont wanna risk loosing any of my data
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Bah It's just data :)
<soulrider> lol
<osh_> soulrider: and you've got a backup anyway, right?
<DaSkreech> Plus running around outside doing some primal screaming after the last 12 years of your life has been lost is good for you
<DaSkreech> agresor: Ping
<bytefoo> hi i guys, i installed kubuntu and am trying to use my usb headphones, but i don't know how to switch to them or they aren't being detected. any ideas? they work fantastic under gnome
<agresor> DaSkreech, no
<agresor> :(
<dhq> osh_:
<agresor> mplayer not working at me
<dhq> osh_:
<dhq> rc  apache-ssl                             1.3.34-2                                versatile, high-performance HTTP server with
<dhq> ii  apache2                                2.0.55-4ubuntu2                         next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<DaSkreech> agresor: How are you installing it?
<agresor> i`m installing it with source code
<dhq> ii  apache2-common                         2.0.55-4ubuntu2                         next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<dhq> rc  apache2-doc                            2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1                       documentation for apache2
<dhq> ii  apache2-mpm-worker                     2.0.55-4ubuntu2                         high speed threaded model for Apache2
<dhq> ii  apache2-utils                          2.0.55-4ubuntu2                         utility programs for webservers
<DaSkreech> agresor: Why?
<osh_> !tell dhq about pastebin
<agresor> Is there other way ?
<DaSkreech> !info mplayer
<MilhousePunkRock> dhq: You should know better...
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<DaSkreech> agresor: Do you have adept?
<agresor> apt ?
<dhq> osh_: wat is pastepin
<dhq> pastebin
<DaSkreech> agresor: Or that :-) You know how to edit your sources?
<MilhousePunkRock> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<agresor> DaSkreech,  what souce to put in sources.bin ?
<DaSkreech> !multiverse > agresor
<DaSkreech> Read that
<agresor> okey
<agresor> :)
<agresor> w8
<MilhousePunkRock> !easysource > agresor
<epsilom> news:: kde 3.5.4 is out www.kde.org
<osh_> dhq: you havent removed apache. did you run the sudo adept purge-lnie I sent you?
<MilhousePunkRock> epsilom: Read the channel topic, it's broken in dapper
<dhq> yes
<bytefoo> so...any ideas why my usb headphones aren't detected in kde? or how to switch to them? :|
* MilhousePunkRock does have USB headphones on his windows box but is too lazy to crawl under the desk to unplug them
<osh_> dhq: what did it say? you obviously have apache2 on your system still.
<bytefoo> well of course they work oob in windows :/
<agresor> MilhousePunkRock,  what suppose to put in "key"       gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<agresor> ???
<bytefoo> i mean theres got to be some kind of hardware device manager thing right? :/
* osh_ is leaving. Time to do some exercise in the rain.
<soulrider> does anyone know a good aplce to read about how to make GUI in java? :P
<DaSkreech> http://java.sun.com
<bytefoo> i guessi have to reboot just to use them :/
<soulrider> i meant somewhere else :P
<DaSkreech> You read the java trails?
<soulrider> java trails?
<soulrider> sorrya bout the 
<dhq> osh_: !pastebin dhq2
<agresor> root@agresor:/media/hda6/MPlayer-1.0pre8# apt-get install MPlayer
<agresor> Reading package lists... Done
<agresor> Building dependency tree... Done
<agresor> E: Couldn't find package MPlayer
<dhq> osh_: now the apache server is removed
<dhq> osh_: i want to start a fresh start for apache i need to use it as a web server and use my local directory
<BluesKaj> Success!, managed to get the windows network printer up and printing from the Kubuntu machine thx to this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter?highlight=%28WindowsXPPrinter%29
<BluesKaj> thx for the tips DaSkreech! :)
<DaSkreech> agresor: Did you do a apt-get update
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: No problem remember to share!
<soulrider> i need to set up mine too
<soulrider> i guess the link will be useful
<BluesKaj> that;s why i posted the URL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter?highlight=%28WindowsXPPrinter%29
<dhq> osh_: so plz help
<BluesKaj> soulrider, worked for me after I chose the right printer name ...it's the same as the one used on the windows machine
<agresor> DaSkreech,  is the package name is MPlayer ?
<agresor> did u install it ?
<DaSkreech> agresor: yes just use all common
<DaSkreech> mplayer
<agresor> it will download codecs and fonts ?
<agresor> or i have manual ?
<DaSkreech> agresor: Ermm I think so :) What codecs do you need?
<agresor> for .avi  mpeg mp3
<agresor> and all ?:
<agresor> :D
<DaSkreech> Kaffiene does all of those
<agresor> no it doesnt.. :( i dont have plugins
<agresor> how to update plugins on Kaffiene ?
<DaSkreech> agresor: try libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> !w32
<ubotu> I know nothing about w32 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> And those URLs should take care of everythign else
<Ace2007> hi all
<DaSkreech> agresor: keep me up to date
<johnvale> hi
<h3sp4wn> the w32codecs from debian multimedia are newer than the ones from the penguin liberation front
<MilhousePunkRock> !multimedia > agresor
<soulrider> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<MilhousePunkRock> lol I was scrolled up, DaSkreech gave agresor the info already...
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Wait.. Debian is newer than someone?
<MilhousePunkRock> lol
<agresor> hmm :(
<DaSkreech> MilhousePunkRock: Better too much than too little
<agresor> i`m without success
<DaSkreech> agresor: Where did it fail?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: debian sid is newer than almost all distro's
<DaSkreech> Oh Sid :)
* MilhousePunkRock is out! CU everone!
<DaSkreech> You might as well just plug a SVH script into your viens
<DaSkreech> Veins
<agresor> DaSkreech,  im trying to apt-get install mplayer-386
<agresor> then that depend of other package
<agresor> then that other package depends of other package
<DaSkreech> agresor: are you in Kubuntu?
<agresor> and that.... :((((
<agresor> yes
<DaSkreech> try kmplayer
<agresor> i have it
<agresor> but
<agresor> wont play
<agresor> shits
<agresor> ;(
<agresor> cant play avi
<fannagoganna> kmplayer is a front-end to mplayer
<agresor> cant play mp3
<agresor> cant play anything..
<BluesKaj> MPlayer is available seperately but I think you have to use unsupported sources to get it
<fannagoganna> are you using mplayer for video/audio editing or to watch and play movies only?
<agresor> just to watch
<agresor> and play
<agresor> lol :S
<agresor> when i trying to compile it
<agresor> --enable-gui
<agresor> wont configure it...
<agresor> errror
<agresor> in ubuntu works..
<agresor> kubuntu wont.
<DaSkreech> agresor: You can't apt-get install mplayer?
<agresor> nope
<agresor> ;\
<DaSkreech> agresor: Have you tried in adept?
<agresor> when i put it
<agresor> there is
<agresor> BREAK (install)
<agresor> ....
<agresor> what is wrong ?
<DaSkreech> really?
<DaSkreech> Good question what else have you tried to install?
<h3sp4wn> !info kmplayer
<ubotu> kmplayer: media player for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1.99+0.9.2-rc1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 161 kB, installed size 524 kB
<h3sp4wn> multiverse is not enabled (I think)
<h3sp4wn> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<agresor> DaSkreech,  i tryed with source code..
<agresor> error with gui
<DaSkreech> Well he's installing it and it's breaking
<soulrider> guys, if i wanna play a game using wine, will i ahve to sinatll directX? :-/
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, automatix might have mplayer . I changed my sources list so I no longer have automatix
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Automatix is evil
<BluesKaj> hehe
<h3sp4wn> Its ffmpeg you need that is not crippled (for it to work properly)
<DaSkreech> agresor: Ok what have you done so far? :-)
<agresor> nothing
<agresor> :)
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: ffmpeg again?  you're the expert now, right?
<BluesKaj> that seems to be a majority view around here , DaSkreech :)
<agresor> whey i type this
<agresor> root@agresor:/etc/apt# apt-get install libreadline4
<agresor> that ask me to remo 500 mb
<agresor> all softwares
<agresor> looooooooooooooool
<agresor> remove*
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: maybe you should make a package that isn't cripled.
<agresor> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<agresor>   libreadline4
<agresor> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 259 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<agresor> Need to get 139kB of archives.
<agresor> After unpacking 468MB disk space will be freed.
<agresor> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<agresor> root@agresor:/etc/apt#
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hawkwind> agresor: Use pastebin next time please
<agresor> ook
<agresor> sorry
<DaSkreech> I think you broke something
<DaSkreech> Can You pastebin your sources?
<agresor> for example ? :P
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: I have never managed to get the cvs version to build in a way I am happy with (i.e without me disabling things that I don't really want to disable)
<agresor> yes
<agresor> w8
<Hawkwind> larson9999: You ever use E17 at all ?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: no, just e16
<agresor> just tell me..
<agresor> do i have to add those keys from sources.list ?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Ah.  I put up an E17 deb repo on SoS last night.  Hoping to get some users to try it out
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i will now.  i've been waiting for you to tell me sos was all *buntued up.
<Hawkwind> larson9999: There is a Deb Packages page on the site and it contains a bit of info
<dhq> which is the best webserver
<Hawkwind> No such thing as 'best'
<TheDanMan> agreed
<Hawkwind> That's a matter of opinion
<Hawkwind> If there was a 'best' there would be only one
<TheDanMan> I use apache :shrug: does everything I need
<dhq> Hawkwind: in your view
<Hawkwind> dhq: No, that's fact.
<DaSkreech> agresor: In general yes but you don't have to add one for multiverse
<Hawkwind> If there was a 'best' then there would only be one available
<larson9999> the best is the one you like best?  that seems to hold true in linux and love
<dhq> TheDanMan: i have so many problems with apache
<larson9999> Hawkwind: or others trying to become the 'Best'
<TheDanMan> dhq: I don't ;-)
<Hawkwind> Apache just......works
<dhq> Hawkwind: : i have so many problems with apache
<Hawkwind> dhq: I don't
<TheDanMan> dhq: I use apache because it works for me, and I can use it with minimal modification
<larson9999> nothing that supposedly 'just works' does for me.
<Hawkwind> dhq: You're having problems because you don't understand I'm betting
<dhq> Hawkwind: how to use it
<Hawkwind> dhq: apache.org and also tldp.org and read all about it
<Hawkwind> dhq: Also type: /join #Apache
<h3sp4wn> dhq: Use the kernel http server (don't know whether it is still there actually)
<larson9999> *buntu included.  i didn't have tons of set up with it but claiming it 'just works' is a little off.
<dhq> Hawkwind: no now i want to install apache
<dhq> tell me the command
<Hawkwind> larson9999: I've never done more than install apache and start the service
<Hawkwind> dhq: sudo apt-get install <package>   Replace <package> with whatever you want
<dhq> Hawkwind: i will just have to type apache rite
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i haven't used apache but am pretty close to setting up my own server.  guess i'll see then.  no setup other than apt-get?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Not for me.  Been that way for years
<arso> umm guys
<arso> silly question
<larson9999> Hawkwind: just emodules0-all to install e17?
<arso> but am burning a data dvd on k3b
<arso> will it be accessible on windows ?
<larson9999> arso: should be
<arso> ic
<arso> thnx
<arso> so they all follow a standard on that huh
<Hawkwind> larson9999: No, read the SoS page.  It tells you the command
<agresor> anyone other player can play movie and subtitles ?????????
<arso> maybe?????????????????????????
<ubuntu> hello
<arso> hello
<ubuntu> hoz are youM
<arso> meZ are fineM
<arso> yoz?
<ubuntu> where are you from
<DaSkreech> arso: ISO9660
<arso> DaSkreech:  windows can read that?
<arso> ubuntu dubai,u?
<DaSkreech> Yeah :) It's a standard
<arso> yay
<arso> thank god
<ubuntu> france
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i'm dense.  i guess i needed, "Then run this command to install it."
<arso> cool
* v0taguz is back.
<arso> wb
<arso> i want to uncap my router :(:(
<DaSkreech> agresor: I think all of them can
<ubuntu> i m testing this chat room
<arso> testing/
<arso> for wat?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: dont go to #kubuntu-offtopic for testing/general chat
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: this is a support channel
<ubuntu> because i m using a version of linux in my computer and its not easy
<arso> lol
<arso> which distribution?
<arso> gnomefreak:  dont u mean "GO TO"
<ubuntu> kubuntu
<arso> it IS easy :)
<ubuntu> its a live version cd
<gnomefreak> yeah that too :(
<arso> i started a month ago, and had no difficulty
<ubuntu> i must learn to use the us keyboard
<arso> oh
<arso> wat keyboard are u using?
<arso> uk?
<agresor> nahh
<agresor> nah
<agresor> nah
<ubuntu> the french keyboard
<agresor> i will install ubuntu..
<agresor> :(
<arso> u have a special keyboard in france?
<ubuntu> its ;aybe the same in england
<arso> ur @ is next to the ENTER ?
<Admiral_Chicago> arso, ...
<larson9999> Hawkwind: hmmm, i don't see that on the sos site.  maybe i need to looks harder
<arso> Admiral_Chicago:  yes :) ?
<ubuntu> whatM
<Admiral_Chicago> no offense but  thats kinda a dumb question
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Sorry, it's on the LFD forums.  Look in the Kubuntu Software section
<ubuntu> look my disposition of my keyboard qnd the us.
<DaSkreech> agresor: :-)
<arso> Admiral_Chicago:  the @ thing?
<ubuntu> azertyuiop qsdfghjklm wxcvbn
<ubuntu> and the us
<arso> Admiral_Chicago:  thats the only unique thing i know about the uk keyboard, so i asked it
<ubuntu> qwertyuiop asdfghjkl; zxcvbnm
<Hawkwind> larson9999: sudo apt-get install enlightenment emodules0-all
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: Please stop
<ubuntu> ok
<arso> oh not a qwerty that sux
<ubuntu> ok
<arso> Admiral_Chicago:  anyways, it IS dumb, but i am half asleep so i dont give a shit
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: If you would like help you can ask here if you just want to try things out please go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<arso> DaSkreech:  does this place have admins?
<Admiral_Chicago> arso, yea its all good
<Hawkwind> arso: Might want to watch the language
<DaSkreech> Yes
<arso> never seen any
<arso> or are they undercover
<arso> Hawkwind:  k ;)
<DaSkreech> That's the point
<larson9999> Hawkwind: installing now.  will check after shower and tell you what i think so far
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Bouncy today?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: He's just installed my E17 and Xchat debs and is playing around with it
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: With the new splash screen?
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: not from the repos?
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: From my repo on http://SeerOfSouls.com/
<arso> is it easy/possible to create a custom splash screen?
<arso> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<arso> !kde splash
<ubotu> I know nothing about kde splash - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: It's built directly from CVS so it's got the latest stuff in it at all times :)
<DaSkreech> Neat
<h3sp4wn> !info imlib2
<ubotu> Package imlib2 does not exist in dapper
<h3sp4wn> !info imlib2 edgy
<ubotu> Package imlib2 does not exist in edgy
<larson9999> this isn't a *ubnutu question per se but i wonder if any here is cool enough to tell me how to get paulharvery.com to play without stopping after 10:40 seconds.  yes, i'm old enough to like paul harvey.
<larson9999> any *nix player would do.
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: interesting I'll keep an eye out on that site :-) I was very impressed with the speed of the OliveCD which is a derivative of mandrake and use E17
<Healot> !find imlib
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: Elive is great.  I know a couple of the maintainers personally and have helped them with a few things over time
<ubotu> Found: libimlib2, libimlib2-dev, gdk-imlib1, gdk-imlib11, gdk-imlib11-dev (and 9 others)
<Healot> !info libimlib2
<ubotu> libimlib2: powerful image loading and rendering library. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-2 (dapper), package size 188 kB, installed size 548 kB
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: not that great, I just could not get X to start up properly :-(, and I don't use anything fancy, even posted the problem in the forum, and don't recall getting an answer
<DaSkreech> larson9999: Put it on repeat?
<larson9999> DaSkreech: i don't think that's the solution.  i don't want to replay the same thing.  in all the players i've tried all the shows there end after 10:40 or 10:41 but they really aren't finished.  i'm not sure why
<chenlevy> Hi kubuntu devs. Is there a place where we can see the status of the 3.5.4 packages? Is there a place we can report problems about them?
<fritsch> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/README
<DaSkreech> larson9999: I think I need more information :)
<robert__> hola a todos los del chat
<agresor> DaSkreech,  my sources.list is broken.. u had right..
<DaSkreech> chenlevy: Try #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu+1
<agresor> can you please paste me yours sources.list ?
<DaSkreech> agresor: I know :)
<agresor> or some good :)
<DaSkreech> agresor: You can rebuild them if you lilke
<fritsch> chenlevy: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<DaSkreech> !easysource > agresor
<agresor> i dont know that fucking keys... to add
<agresor> blah
<agresor> ;] 
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i get an installation error. dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/enlightenment_1%3a0.16.999.032-0cvs20060801_i386.deb (--unpack):
<agresor> ;s
<larson9999>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/xsessions/enlightenment.desktop', which is also in package enlightenment-data
<chenlevy> is the sound server bug is known / fixed?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: so i installed enlighenment-data and is seems to have set things up.
<fritsch> chenlevy: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_3to3_5_4.php
<Riddell> chenlevy: yes, but other problems aren't
<DaSkreech> !language > agresor
<hagus> Hallo :)
<DaSkreech> agresor: The keys are on the site
<mikearthur> I've built my own linux-image, how would I build my own linux-restricted-modules?
<fritsch> Riddell: any chance build currend edgy again? or did nothing change?
<fritsch> Riddell: kde packages ...
<Riddell> fritsch: nothing has changed
<tsf3906> hello channel
<[GuS] > Hi
<tsf3906> hello gus
<fritsch> Riddell: i am not very good in c++, but could the other distro maintainers worked around this bug?
<fritsch> Riddell: or done sth. different
<tsf3906> i am wondering does ubuntu have webcam chat?
<hagus> I have been trying to install an HP1100 printer into my kubuntu system.  I have used the printer-add function in the sytem set up and the printer shows up.  However, when I try printing, nothing.
<[GuS] > webcamchat? tsf3906
<[GuS] > you could try Ekiga
<tsf3906> you know ekiga?
<[GuS] > yep.
<tsf3906> can u do video chatting?
<[GuS] > yes
<[GuS] > video and voice
<tsf3906> where can i get the package?
<[GuS] > sudo apt-get install ekiga
<[GuS] > type that in the terminal
<tsf3906> can i go to add/remove packages ?
<[GuS] > yes, that too
<[GuS] > search for Ekiga
<tsf3906> ok cool
<tsf3906> thanks gus
<[GuS] > You welcome.
<tsf3906> bye for now
<[GuS] > I wonder.. it is possible that KDE in Kubuntu is more slowest today?
<mikearthur> Riddell: have you intentionally not used the kde-latest link?
<Riddell> mikearthur: yes
<mikearthur> Riddell: just checking :)
<mikearthur> Riddell: that due to the bug you just mentioned?
<Riddell> mikearthur: yes
<mikearthur> Riddell: cool
<hagus> Do you know if you can go to Yahoo Chat rooms using Kopete or is it only IM chats that are possible with it?
<hagus> From what I can see of it, it strikes me that it is not an alternative to Yahoo Messenger.
<arso> gaim can add yahoo contacts
<arso> and msn
<arso> and aim
<hagus> Yes but it does not seem to support chatting in (say) a Yahoo Chat Room.
<arso> dont think so
<hagus> What it calls chat is 1-2-1 which I regard more as IM - whereas I was thinking more of 1-2-many.
<Hawkwind> Gaim supports yahoo channels perfectly fine
<DaSkreech> hagus: A Yahoo Chat room?
<Hawkwind> Has for quite some time now
<hagus> Yes DaSkreech :)
<McScruff> 3.5.4 broken in dapper << NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<[GuS] > ?
<hagus> Maybe I should give Gaim a whirl :)
<hagus> I had not realised that it supports Yahoo Chat.
<hagus> Chatroom I mean.
<david__> gaim is good
<Firetech> McScruff: I second that, especially since I managed to upgrade BEFORE I read that :(
<McScruff> gaim is gd but amsn is better for msn
<Hawkwind> hagus: It has for atleast 3+ years that I know of
<DaSkreech> Yup Kopete is a pain :(
<arso> amsn is a pain too
<arso> i found gaim to be best
<McScruff> amsn is very good
<aliasfred> i dont get why kopete and gaim doesnt have the same code base for the network part
<arso> hmm kept crashing with me
<david__> I'm trying to see if trillian support linux
<hagus> Trillian I like but in windows, I find that it does not always support voice chat in Yahoo.
<sysrpl> hello
<sysrpl> can anyone point me to a working dowload of a vmware ubuntu/kubuntu appliance image? all the torrents/downloads i have found are down (mysql torrent server error) or slow as hell
<DaSkreech> aliasfred: Look at telepathy :)
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> aliasfred: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<arso> how do i minimize amsn to tray
<larson9999> hawkwind seems to have worked ok.
<arso> if i try to close it it tries to quit
<McScruff> arso: close it and it asks you
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: oh would be good :)
<arso> iARE U SURE U WANT TO QUIT
<McScruff> arso: oo, im using latest svn :P
<arso> oh , i am on a n old version?
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: there is another thing similar in the intent, doing vfs. as gnome vfs and kio are doing similar stuffa s well
<McScruff> ur prob on the last stable rls
<arso> i c
<DaSkreech> McScruff: Is he trying to keep up with Live Messenger?
<arso> ur on a beta?
<BluesKaj> sysrpl, have you tried isohunt http://isohunt.com/torrents.php?ext=&op=and&ihq=VMWare
<DaSkreech> aliasfred: Do you have a link
<sysrpl> can anyone point me to a working dowload of a vmware ubuntu/kubuntu appliance image? all the torrents/downloads i have found are down (mysql torrent server error) or slow as hell
<McScruff> DaSkreech: dont think so, but i think its the nicest msn for linux
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: let me find it
<BluesKaj> what torrent client are you using , sysrpl ?
<arso> anyone here with an uncapped modem?
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fdvfs this is what i was talking about
<DaSkreech> aliasfred: What does that have to do with IM?
<aliasfred> DaSkreech: nothing :) but it is similar to telepathy as it tries to avoid useless code duplication. gnome-vfs/kio are doing the same thing, exactly as kopete and gaim network code are doing the same thing
<DaSkreech> Yeah but neither of them seem inclined to use it though
<aliasfred> yep this is the 'other' problem :)
<hagus> Gaim does not support voice :(
<BluesKaj> what is E17 like as a window manager...any opinions ?
<ubuntu> como puedo guardar la cofiguracion de red? sque tengo un linux pero no me inicia la red
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<JRH3K5> s
<arso> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: It's all I will use. It's different than any other wm out there.  Lots of good options and fun things to play with
<arso> hehe
<arso> !jap
<chris86wm> what is the default wireless manager for kubuntu?
<ubotu> I know nothing about jap - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arso> any azureus users here?
<sysrpl> thanks
<arso> whenever a msg pop ups
<chris86wm> wifi-radar?
<arso> it gets stuck there
<arso> until i exit azureus
<sysrpl> the tracker is working nw
<BluesKaj> thx Hawkwind, i'll investigate further
<arso> clicking "hide" doesnt do anything
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: I liked it, try downloading OLiveCD and give it a test drive yourself
<sysrpl> i am using utorrent
<arso> anyone facing that 'problem'
<arso> utorrent on linux??
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: I just put up an E17 repo last night on my http://SeerOfSouls.com/ site if you are interested
<sysrpl> no, i am downloaing the vmware ubuntu image
<chris86wm> anyone know the default wireless manager for kubuntu?
<espenleka> Hi! Anyone using HP NX6125 laptop and succeeded to use its internal Bluetooth device?
<arso> wireless assitant
<BluesKaj> ok thx gatekeepre , Hawkwind
<soulrider> arso i dont think therezs a way ti get rid of that pop up
<soulrider> i ahd that problem too
<soulrider> and yes, i miss utorrent too :P
<chris86wm> is that in the repos?
<arso> hehe
<arso> :P
<soulrider> i just use ktorrent, its better than it seems
<floyd_> Can perhaps someone help me? I tried to compile new kopete 0,12,x from SVN, but it always ends up here: jingle/.libs/libkopetejabberjingle.a(ms.o): In function `ms_init':ms.c:(.text+0x6a): undefined reference to `g_thread_init'
<soulrider> floyd_: juts get the deb package
<soulrider> i think there is one, i updated to 0.12 without any problems
<arso> chris86wm:  wlassitant
<floyd_> hmm but without jingle support ^^
<chris86wm> k, thanks
<soulrider> if i have kopete open and i right click something in my desktop kopete crashes
<aliasfred> floyd_: link with gthread
<DaSkreech> !jp
<ubotu> I know nothing about jp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arso> soulrider:  it is?
<floyd_> aliasfred: how would I do this?
<espenleka> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<arso> soulrider:  u get full bandwith download/upload rates?
<arso> !ktorrent
<ubotu> I know nothing about ktorrent - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arso> !wlassistant
<ubotu> I know nothing about wlassistant - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aliasfred> floyd_: with a computer :) sorry no time to help you
<DaSkreech> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<grothesk> Will those nice kubuntufications also appear in kde 3.5.4?
<soulrider> arso: yes
<floyd_> aliasfred: lol
<arso> soulrider:  interesting
<soulrider> its as fast as any other torrent client
<espenleka> hmmm... where should i start to find out why my laptop's internal bluetooth dev is not recognized at all?
<arso> i see
<arso> how about NAT and firewall and all that stuff
<arso> does it auto detect like azureues
<soulrider> uhm im not sure, and i dont think so
<soulrider> its a lot more simple than the toher clients
<soulrider> but its kinda better too
<arso> i se
<arso> like utorrent :P
<soulrider> azureus was good when it started, now its just too full
<arso> hah yea
<soulrider> azureus stopped being good
<arso> resource leech with its java
<soulrider> if you wanna run utorrent maybe you can use wine
<arso> i need to finish the 25 gb downlaods on azureus then i'll try some other clients
<arso> i used to use utorrent on windows
<soulrider> yea, me too, and bitcomet before that
<arso> but if ktorrent is as good as u say it is, then i'll give it a shot too
<arso> me Too@
<arso> i started with azureus, then bittorrent, then bitcomet, then utorrent
<soulrider> whata re youd ownloading that is 25 GB?
<soulrider> the biggest id ownlaoded was 15.3
<arso> some anime series, tv series, movies, manga
<soulrider> ah
<arso> its not 1 file
<arso> the biggest of them is 15.9 tho
<arso> hajime no ippo an anime series
<puttz> some one know were i can find this (GSM 6.10 - 11025Hz,16bit) sound codec???
<aliasfred> bt protocol is bad :) just bitching
<sledge_from_work> I've got a process that's trying to allocate more than 2 gigs of memory, but fails to do so. Is there a hard-limit on memory allocation and if so, where can I change it?
<aliasfred> moving away now :)
<arso> yawn?
<arso> 2gb DAMN!
<puttz> some one know were i can find this (GSM 6.10 - 11025Hz,16bit) sound codec??? plzz help me
<soulrider> !windowsXPprinter
<ubotu> I know nothing about windowsXPprinter - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arso> omg i want the nvidia 7950 gx2       1gb of VGA damn!
<soulrider> :O:O:O
<soulrider> really?
<arso> ya :(
<soulrider> i bet ALL games run there lol
<arso> at the same time!!!
<arso> lol
<soulrider> lol
<sledge_from_work> arso: this machine actually has 4gb of ram :P
<arso> sledge_at_work:  nice ;)
<soulrider> i cant set the damn printer up
<arso> i only have 256mb vga :( shared, 1gb of ram
<soulrider> my new mahcine will have 1 gb
<soulrider> apaprently im getting it on friday
<arso> thats nice
<soulrider> arso: 256mb is great
<BluesKaj> cool, Hawkwind,...I went to yer site and installed it ...do I have to reboot and choose it at the login menu ?
<soulrider> dont complain
<arso> soulrider:  ya, but its shared
<BluesKaj> E17 that is
<arso> so not that good
<soulrider> :(
<soulrider> o this machine i got 768 RAM and a 256mb GFX card
<soulrider> BUT
<soulrider> it should be on an 8x slot
<soulrider> and its on a 4x slot
<soulrider> so runs like ass
<arso> o
<arso> that sux
<arso> why dont u replace the mobo?
<soulrider> indeed
<soulrider> im getting a new comp on friday lol
<soulrider> i sued to ahvea  64 mb card
<soulrider> and one day my dad just came witht he 256mb card
<soulrider> which was coool
<arso> lol
<arso> must;ve been
<DaSkreech> ktorrent 2.0 is good
<soulrider> btu yea, it couldnt really get its full potential out
<arso> so its running like a 128?
<arso> so wat are the specs of the new pc?
<soulrider> i dont know if its running like a 128
<soulrider> it runs a bit better than the 64mb i had
<arso> thats for sure
<soulrider> it will be 3.0 ghz P4 processor
<soulrider> 1 gb RAM
<soulrider> 256 mb card
<soulrider> i think my dad said a 12x slot
<arso> thats nice,
<soulrider> im not too sure, maybe he got confused
<arso> very close to mine
<arso> but i have 3.2 p4
<soulrider> and im getting another HD
<sledge_at_work> it's not the amount of vram on the card that matters the most :>
<soulrider> so ill have 2 120gb Hds :P
<arso> cool
<arso> i have 200gbs :D
<arso> 120+40+40
<BluesKaj> soulrider https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter?highlight=%28WindowsXPPrinter%29
<soulrider> although i think one of them is broken
<arso> hehe
<arso> i want a 700gb or 750
<arso> sledge_at_work:  then wat is that matters? pipelines?
<espenleka> how i can know which bluetooth device i have? and does my linux recognize it?
<soulrider> would be awesome
<soulrider> sledge_at_work: whatw ill determine how well your card runs ?
<sledge_at_work> arso: the gpu, fillrate, etc.
<arso> anyways my ati integrated 256 is laggy at 1024*768 half quality need for speed most wanted
<arso> which really disapointed me
<arso> sledge_at_work:  no idea wat those are :P
<sledge_at_work> ram matters, too. but you wouldn't want to run a 386 with a 1gb of ram, right? :P
<arso> anyways i plan on getting a nvidia 256 series 6 in a couple of month
<arso> haha
<arso> yea
<arso> those new intel core 2 duo are amazing
<arso> beat all the amd processors
<arso> any cs 1.6 players here/
<soulrider> i just hope that my new machine runs well you know, just top be able to run most games anda  decent framerate
<soulrider> i hate CS :P
<arso> lol
<arso> any idea wat vga it will be?
<soulrider> CS?
<arso> best thing to do is assemble ur own pc
<arso> no, ur new pc,
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> definately!
<DaSkreech> I want a AMD with integrated ATI X4500L337 GPU and 4 GB Internal FSB
<arso> i assembled this on my own
<DaSkreech> Of course I digress
<arso> 4gb fsb? that exists!?
<sledge_at_work> that can't exist.
<sledge_at_work> maybe you meant 4ghz?
<aliasfred> :)
<arso> i want core 2 duo 3.46 + nvidia 7950 gx2 + 4gb ram + 42inch plasma + 750gb hdd
<aliasfred> i want a turing machine, this beat intel + amd unified :)
<arso> lol
<arso> i want a car :(
<aliasfred> i want a brain
<adam__> me too
<arso> lol
<sledge_at_work> DaSkreech: http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/wheelofreincarn.htm :)
<arso> i want to uncap my modem
<sledge_at_work> I want games for Linux.
<arso> me 2 ;:(:(:(:
<arso> anyone has an account on BitMeTV.org?
<arso> its invite only
<arso> i seriously need an account
<DaSkreech> sledge_at_work: ha ha :) Yeah I hope they can integrate the Mother board into it as well
<arso> anyone?>
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<nnn0> arso - plasma sux ;)
<arso> nnn0:  lol
<arso> nnn0:  i wanna play on a projector :P
<nnn0> crt beats lcd and plasma any day - until SED and OLED comes around
<arso> 3/4 women prefer a plasma tv over a diamond necklace these days
<arso> nnn0:  ya, but lcd looks better :P
<nnn0> no
<arso> yes it does
<arso> not image
<nnn0> CRT owns :)
<arso> the hardware itself
<nnn0> that's what i mean
<arso> lol
<arso> crt is too fat
<arso> unless u dig a whole in ur wall
<nnn0> i like'em fat
<arso> hole*
<arso> hehe
<arso> best for gaming anyway
<unknown_one> hello
<arso> helllo
<DaSkreech> unknown_one: I dont know you!!
<unknown_one> :O
<arso> lol
<unknown_one> I need some help setting up my wifi connection using WPA
<unknown_one> I've got no clue where to start
<arso> okay
<paines> is there a newsletter for kubuntu news / annoucements ?
<DaSkreech> !newsletter
<ubotu> I know nothing about newsletter - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* arso wants a bitmetv invitation!!!!
<DaSkreech> Guess not :)
<nnn0> just like my 450 MHz Netfinity 5500 :D it takes the space of 6 towers, but i still love that puter :)
<DaSkreech> paines: The Ubuntu newsletter also contains Kubuntu news
<Zeha> pitchuuuu
<paines> DaSkreech, thanks
<DaSkreech> Or if you would like to help you can read the Kubuntu meeting notes
<unknown_one> is there some sort of GUI wifi manager for kubuntu?
<pointwood> hi, how do I debug sound? I have no sound at all :(
<DaSkreech> It was discussed in the last meetin
<Philip5> Hawkwind: where in the *ubuntu forums did you post about the repo?
<Zeha> Pitchuuu?
<Zeha> am i dead?
<Zeha> ok, bye!
<paines> DaSkreech, where are those notes ?
<arso> does anyone have an account at an invite only tracker?
<unknown_one> what about kwifimanager?
<arso> wat about it
<unknown_one> would it make setting up wpa easy?
<arso> would it, guys?
<trappist> arso: you could always try it
<aliasfred> you transformed #kubuntu in #0dayswarez, now up to you to handle the help :)
<h3sp4wn> unknown_one: The most reliable way is to just setup wpa_supplicant as detailed in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes
<unknown_one> thank you h3sp4wn :)
<arso> trappist:  not for me :P , for unknown_one
<arso> right now i just want an invitation to an elite invite only t racker
<trappist> oh yeah
<trappist> arso: inappropriate for this channel
<arso> trappist:  k
<niki> hallo
<arso> hello
<niki> oh sorry i dont no its in english
<aliasfred> niki: german ?
<aliasfred> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<unknown_one> sorry if this is a stupid question but is kde 3.5.4 avalible for kubuntu yet?
<niki> yes iam german oh thanks
<aliasfred> unknown_one: yep heard people who tried it and reported trouble. so likely early and not stable
<unknown_one> aliasfred, alright
<alterato> Quick question, does kubuntu allow for managing dual displays w/spanning from Control Panel or do you still have to fiddle with the xorg config?
<unknown_one> anything similar to gimp for kde?
<arso> could someone help me out please, wat the hell is this security code? i cant tell the letters http://img345.imageshack.us/img345/6827/imgdx5.png
<unknown_one> arso, whoah heh
<[GuS] > Krita maybe unknown_one
<aliasfred> unknown_one: not really an equivalent, but there is krita
<unknown_one> alright, I'm just looking for a program to do web graphics in :)
<[GuS] > Gimp is better...
<unknown_one> [GuS] , for some reason I can't create stuff that looks good in gimp :-\
<[GuS] > you need practice then :)
<unknown_one> [GuS] , also the muti individual windows are not fun to use.
<unknown_one> *Multi
<[GuS] > that depends of who is usign it
<aliasfred> krita is known to be easier to use
<unknown_one> I prefer just one window with toolbars :-\
<[GuS] > use Windows and adobe then :P
<trappist> yeah gimp needs tabs like firefox :)
<unknown_one> [GuS] , ewww
<trappist> there's also the photoshopped-up gimp patch to give you a photoshop-like interface
<[GuS] > there you go
<exobuzz> well.. i upgraded to kde 3.5.4 without reading the readme.. oh dear :)
<unknown_one> gimpshop?
<aliasfred> funny how gimp can have such a poor interface while he has been the model for a whole gui aka gnome :)
<aliasfred> poor interface as in 'many people complains about it'
<[GuS] > who says that Gnome has such a nice gui :P
* trappist backspaces
<aliasfred> :)
<alterato> Quick question, does kubuntu allow for managing dual displays w/spanning from Control Panel or do you still have to fiddle with the xorg config?
<unknown_one> I once emailed the developers of the gimp asking about a version with one window and tabs, and I was told "No"
<unknown_one> :P
<[GuS] > develop one unknown_one  :P
<trappist> alterato: it supports it, but I had bad luck using it.
<unknown_one> [GuS] , some day =P
<[GuS] > ;)
<exobuzz> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/README
<exobuzz> (i should have read that)
<alterato> trappist: were you using nvidia drivers or ati?
<trappist> exobuzz: yeah I'm glad I did :)
<[GuS] > to late ah? :P
<trappist> alterato: ati - I suspect that was the problem
<exobuzz> yeh
<trappist> alterato: backup your xorg.conf and give it a shot
<exobuzz> i can put up with a bit of a messy config for a few days.. as long as they manage to fix it
<alterato> Just wanted to check before downloading and switching from fedora
<alterato> trappist: thanks for the info :)
<aliasfred> alterato: ubuntu got tools to install package, i mean tools which doesnt require 300mbyte and 5min to answer 'notfound' :)
<aliasfred> alterato: real better :) a fc user here :)
<h3sp4wn> alterato: nvidia-xconfig is the easiest way to setup X
<alterato> Well my previous experiences with ubuntu and kubuntu have been disasterous for that reason which has always brought me back to FC
<soulrider> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<arso> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<DaSkreech> paines: Sorry went for lunch
<paines> DaSkreech, no problem
<DaSkreech> paines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<paines> DaSkreech, thanks again
<_al_> hello
<_al_> what is wrong with kde 3.5.4 with kubuntu dapper?
<arso> DaSkreech:  wats the difference between "!wine" and "!info wine"
<soulrider> !wine will give you the link tot he wiki
<ubotu> I know nothing about wine will give you the link tot he wiki - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<exobuzz> _al_ http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/README
<soulrider> and the other one will just oput the information of the package here
<_al_> exobuzz: let's read
<_al_> thanks
<BluesKaj> where does E17 reside in the menu after konsol install?
<DaSkreech> alterato: Question Why do you keep coming back to Ubuntu/Kubuntu then?
<DaSkreech> arso: one tells you about wine one tells you about the Wine package
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: on the login screen under sessions
<BluesKaj> thx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<arso> DaSkreech:  i c thnx
<Skrot> Hi. Any KDE 3.5.4 users who happend to use the Lipstick style with Toolbar seperators and handles turned off?
<DaSkreech> !info mon
<ubotu> mon: monitor hosts/services/whatever and alert about problems. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.99.2-9ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 173 kB, installed size 804 kB
<DaSkreech> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<alterato> DaSkreech: One hears such wonderful things and was simply considering it since I had read that you no longer have to install via nvidia's own packages. Not wanting to ruffle feathers but rather cover bases :)
<exobuzz> skrot http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/README
<DaSkreech> arso: It's basically apt-cache search
<_al_> exobuzz: do you know how to solve problem with kde 3.5.4?
<exobuzz> no..
<_al_> ok
<Skrot> exobuzz: A little late =)
<DaSkreech> alterato: No Feathers gone here
<exobuzz> but you can add the stuff thats missing form the klipper..
<exobuzz> Skrot: and for me..
<arso> DaSkreech:  meaning , the info u get when ur in adept/synaptic?
<DaSkreech> Most people give a Distro one chance before kicking it if they are happy with what they have
<DaSkreech> arso: Bingo
<Skrot> exobuzz: I noticed most of my KDE custom settings where gone, but some of the options in lipstick just wont work now
<arso> yay
<Skrot> Doesn't really seem related
<arso> omg, i just joined a torrent site, turned out to be for indian movies :(
<exobuzz> skrot.. yup..
<exobuzz> skrot.. mayeb thats broken too ?
<exobuzz> that will teach you.me to me impatient eh :)
<exobuzz> you/me
<Skrot> Seems that way. ;)
<TheGateKeeper> alterato: I have got a GeForce4 video driver but haven't bothered to install hardware acceleration, seems to fine with the basic install
<gnomefreak> Skrot: known issue
<Skrot> gnomefreak: Good. :)
<thompa> im wondering what kernel i should run on amd64duo core?
<Skrot> I rather like them known than unknown. But the issue is just with 3.5.4, right?
<gnomefreak> Skrot: doesnt mean its fixed
<alterato> TheGateKeeper: Do you use dual displays?
<gnomefreak> Skrot: 3.5.4 -dapper
<rr72> how do i make like <ul> in HTML but with numbers instead of bullets?
<thompa> i dont want to run the 64 bit version of kubuntu though
<Skrot> gnomefreak: right. =)
<thompa> am i better off with the 686 or k7?
<TheGateKeeper> alterato: sadly not on this box, doesn't have that facility, would need to go and spend some money. If I start using as a development box, they I might just do that
<unknown_one> thompa, depends on your CPU
<Skrot> gnomefreak: What about "Titlebar double-click: Maximize" broken? Double-clicking titlebars shades the window
<gnomefreak> Skrot: i havetn seeen that one yet but ive been busy the past few days
<thompa> its an amd 64 duo core 4400
<Skrot> gnomefreak: Okay. Are you running 3.5.4?
<thompa> or 4200
<gnomefreak> Skrot: yes
<unknown_one> thompa, hmm, I could be wrong but I think that is a K8 CPU
<TheGateKeeper> alterato: isn't it just a case of doing some tweaking in xorg.conf, or is that me over simplifying?
<Skrot> gnomefreak: And is maximize your default action for titlebar double-clicking?
<rikioh> how come when im trying to download firefox with adept.. it asks me for a dapper drake cd
<thompa> yes its k8
<thompa> your right
<rikioh> i dont have a dapper drake cd
<ranunculoid> How can I get K3B to be able to read MP3 files?
<thompa> so i should maybe try k7?
<fritsch> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> Skrot: im not on it atm and im not on dapper
<unknown_one> thompa, you could try it.
<DaSkreech> ranunculoid: There is a k3b-mp3 package
<Skrot> gnomefreak: Okay. Thanks anyway :)
<DaSkreech> ranunculoid: Do you have multiverse?
<fritsch> ranunculoid: look at the restricted formats link
<alterato> TheGateKeeper: It isn't over simplifying. I can and have done so in the past, just was curious about the convinience of letting the Control Panel for KDE do it for me.
<thompa> right now its 386. i can use 64 bit kernel can i if its the 32 bit install?
<thompa> cant i mean...sry
<unknown_one> thompa, I don't think so
<thompa> right
<soulrider> can somsoene help me insatll soemthign using wine?
<svivian> how can I stop my Dapper machine from losing the cursor when exiting xscreensaver? Do I have to go back to the KDE screensavers?
<soulrider> im trying to use the guide int he wiki btu tis a bit confusing
<TheGateKeeper> alterato: back the file up and go for it :-)
<thompa> thanks. ill instal k7, see if i notice anything and compare
<unknown_one> soulrider, what program?
<soulrider> bots :P
<soulrider> its a game
<ranunculoid> DaSkreech: yeah I have lib-xine-extracodecs and multiverse and all that
<soulrider> my problem is selecting the path to install to
<h3sp4wn> thompa: It is possible to use a 64 bit kernel with a 32bit userland
<rikioh> do i have to have a dapper drake cd to install firefox thru adept?
<DaSkreech> ranunculoid: Don't mind using adept?
<unknown_one> soulrider, run winecfg and autodetect under drives.
<DaSkreech> rikioh: No
<wckdkl0wn> rikioh: no
<soulrider> but the isnatlelr is in my hard drive
<svivian> rikioh: No. Firefox is available through the repositories
<wckdkl0wn> rikioh: just do sudo apt-get install firefox
<soulrider> AND i dont ahve any CD drives connected :P
<ranunculoid> DaSkreech that's fine
<DaSkreech> or mozillla-firefox fora better install
<fritsch> DaSkreech: whats the difference?
<DaSkreech> ranunculoid: Just open it and search for k3b and look for mp3 :)
<TheGateKeeper> alterato: system setting -> sharing sorted samba nfs out for me without me having to read 'war & peace' :-)
<h3sp4wn> mozilla-firefox is the old package name I wouldn't use that
<thompa> h3sp4wn: oh, should i try 64 bit kernel also?
<soulrider> unknown_one: i got the installer on my desktop, im running it, i just dont know where to install to
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: yes i thought so, too just transitional
<h3sp4wn> thompa: You have to build it yourself though
<DaSkreech> fritsch: I know that firefox is the browser I think that mozilla-firefox  can change from time to time to resolve issues
<thompa> h3sp4wn: im wondering if k7 or 64kernel or 686 are better
<unknown_one> soulrider,  C:\program files would be fine
<soulrider> oh ok
<thompa> h3sp4wn:right , ok thanks
<DaSkreech> ranunculoid: Let me know if you find it
<thompa> ill wait on that for a bit then
<h3sp4wn> thompa: k7 or build your own 64 bit kernel
<unknown_one> soulrider, you can find your windows programs via the terminal at ~/.wine/drive_c/
<thompa> ok
<h3sp4wn> thompa: You will need libc6-64
<rikioh> ok when i tried to do sudo apt-get install firefox i got this error ....  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 resource temporarily unavailable) E; Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/). is another process using it ?
<ranunculoid> How can I do that cli? Atp-cache -dpkg *k3b* or what?
<alterato> TheGateKeeper: Thanks muchly for you input, I think I'll get the download started and give it a whirl next week when the kiddos are back in school :)
<ranunculoid> DaSkreech: ^^^^
<ranunculoid> I have to go now
<DaSkreech> ranunculoid: apt-cache search k3b should be the same thing
<soulrider> k, thanks!
<DaSkreech> rikioh: Close any open package software. Aept Synaptic etc
<unknown_one> be back later
<TheGateKeeper> alterato: it's the one I like best, there are loads of howto's lots of community backup here and in the forums, and (k)ubuntu sorted my hardware problems where debian failed, never managed to try FC on my own pc as anaconda crashed out. Good luck hope you like it :-)
<rikioh> dasckreech i got it to work now but even in konsole its asking me for Media change: please instert the disc labeled 'kubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<rikioh> when i try to install firefox
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: Tad late :)
<DaSkreech> rikioh: You need to take that out of your sources.list
<[GuS] > rikioh,  you must delete the repository line of the CD inside /etc/apt/sources.list
<[GuS] > and then sudo apt-get update
<mikearthur> I've built my own linux-image, how would I build my own linux-restricted-modules?
<TheGateKeeper> DaSkreech: damn that's always happening to me, can't type fast enough :-( will go in a corner and cry :-)
<_stefan_> yow, i have a question : how can I install kubuntu 6.06 via windows?
<[GuS] > ?
<_stefan_> if I placed the cd in the drive and I click on start.exe it doesn't work
<[GuS] > lol
<_stefan_> :-)
<[GuS] > you cant install Kubuntu via windows _stefan_ ...
<_stefan_> normaly I can boot the cd via a floppy via bootmanager
<_stefan_> but now it doesn't work for some reason
<[GuS] > boot the cd _stefan_  of Kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> _stefan_: go into your bios and make it boot of the cd
<[GuS] > yep, thats right.
<[GuS] > and please read mre about Linux/kubuntu/install...
<_stefan_> and the md5 was ok, I've burned on my other pc with k3b
<h3sp4wn> mikearthur: easiest way is to just put what you need in to /usr/src/modules (from the source packages in the repos) then when modules_image is called those modules will also get built
<_stefan_> do you have to make your own cd to make it bootable? or is the desktop-version already bootable?
<mikearthur> h3sp4wn: great, thanks
<mikearthur> does modules_image create a restricted package?
<fritsch> mikearthur: no
<fritsch> mikearthur: ah sorry, yes
<mikearthur> I need linux-restricted-modules to fulfill dependencies
<mikearthur> it will, nice one
<fritsch> mikearthur: it build the module in /usr/src/modules
<[GuS] > _stefan_,  who says that?
<h3sp4wn> mikearthur: It will just give you deb's of the individual modules
<_stefan_> I've read this page and saw a topic writed about "how to make your own bootcd"
<mikearthur> ok
<[GuS] > _stefan_, please READ... search in the Wiki for Info.... you could boot from the Kubuntu CD and install the OS...
<_stefan_> http://zerlinna.blogweb.de/categories/4-HowTos
<wckdkl0wn> how do i tell what my internal ip is? i know in windows i was able to do netstat but is it the same for linux?
<_stefan_> scroll down
<BluesKaj> Enlightenment is nice eye candy but it freezes before I can setup any apps
<hugelmopf> what does 3.5.4 broken in dapper mean? are there any details/solutions?
<h3sp4wn> mikearthur: for example if you install nvidia-kernel-source (can't remember the exact package name) then just un tar.gz the file in /usr/src (it will extract it to /usr/src/modules/nvidia)
<mikearthur> nice one
<TheGateKeeper> wckdkl0wn: ifconfig
<wckdkl0wn> i know i can go into network settings to see what my ip is but how do i do it from the command line
<wckdkl0wn> TheGateKeeper: ty but i think u meant ipconfig right?
<dr_willis> ifconfig
<dr_willis> or is it ipconfig :(
<wckdkl0wn> yea its ifconfig
<TheGateKeeper> wckdkl0wn: try it and see which one of us is right :-)
<wckdkl0wn> ty guys
<wckdkl0wn> i just thought it would of made more sence as ipconfig not if config lol
<fritsch> wckdkl0wn: ifconfig (fur sure)
<fritsch> fritsch@dantooine:~$ whatis ifconfig
<fritsch> ifconfig (8)         - configure a network interface
<TheGateKeeper> wckdkl0wn: linux has it's own funny names for commands
<Hawkwind> ipconfig is for Windows
<wckdkl0wn> <-- long time windows user here lol
<TheGateKeeper> wckdkl0wn: http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<puttz> some one uce ventrilo 2.1.1 here ??
<kevin> ok so i go into manage resp. under adept i delete the one for cdrom: dapper drake and when i try to install firefox i get the same message asking me to insert dapper drake cd... i go back to manage resp. and the same thing that i just deleted is back there
<Guest639> Hi
<soulrider> instead of uninstalling, can i just delete everything? i wine that is
<DaSkreech> wckdkl0wn: ifconfig
<_stefan_> Can't you boot from a cdrw?
<_stefan_> is that the reason?
<rikioh> does anyone have any other tips for me to get firefox installed cuz no matter how many times i delete the resp. for cdrom: kubuntu dapper drake, when i go to install firefox it still asks me to insert the cd... and under manage resp. its magically back
<soulrider> how about get Opera
<soulrider> its better than FF :P
<Skrot> Is opera in kubuntu resp. now?
<illness> can anybody recommend a good torrent program? Ktorrent seems a bit slow...
<_stefan_> http://zerlinna.blogweb.de/archives/92-Setting-up-Firefox-IV-and-V.html for rikioh
<gekko`> illness: bittornado
<Skrot> illness: azureus (java) or bittornado (curses or gtk frontend afaik)
<h3sp4wn> wckdkl0wn: ifconfig $1 | awk '/inet addr/ {printf "%s\n", substr($2,6)}' | grep -v ^127
<gnomefreak> Skrot: only in the commercial repo
<illness> thnx ill check em out
<Skrot> gnomefreak: is that an additional repo or just add a line to existing mirrors?
<wolfmanz> how do you tell the current KDE version you have?
<sysrpl> hello
<wckdkl0wn> h3sp4wn: whats that gonna do>?
<sysrpl> if i type sudo <some command> and get he password wrong three times in a row, how to i reset it so i can use sudo again, because it's locked me out of the sudo command?
<gnomefreak> Skrot: open add/remove in the menu and choose the box on right (i think it says commercial)
<rikioh> wow that looks like it will take an hour to do... just to get firefox rofl well here goes nothing
<gnomefreak> oh wait
<gnomefreak> Skrot: hold on ill get you the link (forgot kde)
<h3sp4wn> wckdkl0wn: Give you your ip
<Skrot> gnomefreak: okey ;)
<wckdkl0wn> ah i c
<gnomefreak> Skrot: http://www.buntudot.org/howtos/canonical-repositories/
<Skrot> Great. Thanks :)
<sysrpl> i screwed up
<sysrpl> i typed the sudo password wong three times
<sysrpl> how do i reset my password attempt count?
<wolfmanz> how do you tell the current KDE version i have?
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<dr_willis> run a kde app - look in the help menu/about
<sorush20> how do I get kubuntu to redetec all my usb devices?
<gekko`> wolfmanz: kdesktop -v
<sysrpl> how do i reset my password attempt count?
<sorush20> I have a usb headset but it is not being detected..
<TheGateKeeper> h3sp4wn: bash script language and regular expressions? ---> ifconfig $1 | awk '/inet addr/ {printf "%s\n", substr($2,6)}' | grep -v ^127
<wolfmanz> thanks
* dr_willis wonders hoe the password limit got set.
* Surger didn't know there was a password attempt limit. :)
<Surger> Is it really neccessary to do a : apt-get update and apt-get upgrade BEFORE doing a distro upgrade? I want to go from Breezy to Dapper but on dialup doing a Breezy upgrade first hurts.
<sysrpl> i screwed up at the console typing the wrong su password 3 times in a row .. now with my user account i can't execute su command ... how do i reset the password attempt count?
<svivian> So, having just rebooted because my screensaver activated, and when I unlocked my machine the cursor was gone...How do I keep from losing my cursor when exiting the screensaver?
<sysrpl> i screwed up at the console typing the wrong su password 3 times in a row .. now with my user account i can't execute su command ... how do i reset the password attempt count?
<svivian> sysrpl: did you reboot?
<sysrpl> not yet
<DaSkreech> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<sysrpl> i am running ubuntu through vmware
<DaSkreech> !lang
<ubotu> I know nothing about lang - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> Surger: getting your hands on the alternative CD might be a better bet if you can. Edgy is due out in october, as you only have a dial up may be you wait, and upgrade straight to edgy if that is possible, and I presume it will be
<gekko`> sysrpl: maybe set the passwd_tries to 4 in /etc/sudoers file
<Surger> TheGateKeeper: Ok thanks
<svivian> gekko`: I think sysrpl means he is currently locked out of su, and needs to find out how to unlock
<svivian> sysrpl: If you can't reboot from the command line, I'd say pull the plug, restart, and see if it lets you in then
<h3sp4wn> TheGateKeeper: I wouldn't say its bash specific afaik (I use zsh)
<svivian> sysrpl: If you can't reboot from the command line, I'd say pull the plug, restart, and see if it lets you in then
<svivian> So, having just rebooted because my screensaver activated, and when I unlocked my machine the cursor was gone...How do I keep from losing my cursor when exiting the screensaver?
<gnomefreak> anyone have a stock kde version on dapper?
<gnomefreak> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 3941 kB, installed size 8376 kB
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<Martijn81> nope, 3.5.3 here
<kosh> heh mine is about as far from stock as you can get
<gnomefreak> what version is in dapper?
<crimsun> !info k3b dapper
<gnomefreak> i thought it was 3.5.3
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 3941 kB, installed size 8376 kB
<Martijn81> i believe 3.5.2, but i might be wrong
<crimsun> !info konqueror dapper
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 1911 kB, installed size 5168 kB
<gnomefreak> crimsun: im thinking its .12.16
<kosh> 0.12.14-0ubuntu7
<kosh> for k3b
<crimsun> edgy> 0.12.16-1ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ok thats what im thinking of
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<rikioh> ok so i followed those instructions on getting firefox installed i downloaded the tars extracted them and suck
<rikioh> such
<rikioh> im at the end of the reading and i dont know where to find my firefox now :)\
<crimsun> rikioh: was ``sudo apt-get install firefox'' not simple enough for you?
<kosh> isn't firefox install by default?
<rikioh> no i cant do that crimsun cuz it asks me for dapper cd
<uniq> kosh: not on kubuntu i belive.
<raphink> no kosh, not on kubuntu
<crimsun> rikioh: you can just comment that first deb-cdrom line out.
<raphink> thankfully
<raphink> :)
<rikioh> when i do it just keeps coming back
<rikioh> well what do you mean comment it out?
<raphink> rikioh: did you apt-get update ?
<rikioh> i just tried removing it
<raphink> after commenting out/removing the line
<raphink> rikioh: yes
<raphink> and then save your sources.list
<raphink> and then run "sudo apt-get update"
<raphink> otherwise the changes won't be taken in consideration
<mikearthur> how do I check which minor kernel version used by linux-source?
<raphink> uname -a
<rikioh> ok raphink i got the light weight web browser installed
<rikioh> now where will it be
<rikioh> ?
<junx> alright, I did something very stupid and tried out KDE 3.5.4
<raphink> rikioh: do you mean firefox????????
<rikioh> yes
<rikioh> firefox light weight webbrowse
<junx> but there are NO damn details about why the hell kubuntu-default-settings fucks up
<Martijn81> rikioh: alt+F2 and hit firefox
<raphink> I don't know a browser that is _less_ light weight than firefox
<raphink> lol
<junx> what happened?
<raphink> if you want a light weight browser, try link2 -g
<raphink> :)
<Hawkwind> junx: Try to watch the language.  Did you use Riddell's repo for 3.5.4 ?
<Martijn81> rikioh: or K-menu->Internet
<junx> oh yeah, sorry
<Riddell> junx: I don't have any details, if I did I'd fix it
<rikioh> cool cool
<rikioh> ty
<kosh> hmm opera and konqueror are both far lighter weight then firefox is
<junx> I'm just frustrated because this is like the tenth time apt's lack of rolling back ability has screwed me
<svivian> how do I keep xscreensaver from killing my mouse cursor?
<kosh> because of firefox's brain dead caching methods
<raphink> yes kosh totally agreed
<raphink> and more powerful, too
<uniq> junx: I can help you rollback if you want.
<junx> oh good, you were able to help last time
<raphink> firefox doesn't do a half of what konqueror does
<raphink> still konqueror is faster
<Skrot> Anyone know how to start the katapult config dialog? I haven't got katapult in the systray
<junx> Skrot: alt+space, then ctrl+c
<Skrot> Thanks :)
<TheGateKeeper> Skrot: right click -> restore may be ???
<junx> uniq: how would I go about rolling back to KDE 3.5.3?
<raphink> junx: you can't easily
<uniq> raphink: sure you can.
<raphink> junx: you have to deinstall kde and reinstall it
<uniq> junx: did you get it from kubuntu.org ?
<junx> uniq: yes
<raphink> after removing the kde 3.5.4 repo from your sources.list
<uniq> junx: ok, don't remove the repo from sources.list.
<raphink> uniq: I didn't say you can't, I said not easily ;)
* raphink is very curious how uniq will do that :)
<uniq> raphink: adding 6 lines to /etc/apt/preferences and apt-get dist-upgrade is pretty easy. :)
<junx> oh right
<raphink> ah sure that's a way uniq
<mani_> hi all !
<raphink> hi mani_
<mani_> im trying to get my ssh daemon working... and its been two days and im not getting anywhere
<mani_> i have kubuntu on my laptop
<dr_willis> mani_,  gesh - thats like a 20 sec job. :P
<raphink> mani_: what's the problem?
<raphink> sshd works great with a default install
<mani_> this is my setup:
<mani_> i have my laptop running kubuntu
<mani_> and my wife's laptop running mepis
<junx> alright, uniq, what's next?
<mani_> my ip addres is 182.168.1.2
<mani_> and my wife's is 192.168.1.3
<raphink> 192 I guess, not 182
<mani_> yes. sorry.
<raphink> ok
<mani_> i need to copy some from files from one laptop to another
<raphink> can you ping a computer from the other one?
<mani_> yes...
<mani_> it pings fine both ways
<raphink> did you install the openssh server ?
<junx> do you have openssh-server installed?
<raphink> junx: ;)
<junx> raphink: :)
<uniq> junx: ok.. open /etc/apt/preferences in a editor.
<|lostbyte|> Any way to free up unused memory space ?
<junx> uh huh
<TheGateKeeper> mani_: raphink use NFS System Settings -> sharring
<uniq> junx: if you just wait a minute i can make the file for you so you simply can download it.
<raphink> TheGateKeeper: that's a way indeed, but that requires to install NFS ;)
<raphink> just moving the problem
<dr_willis> |lostbyte|,  linux is very good at doing that as needed.
<junx> I've done this before, but I don't remember what to put
<junx> but alright, I'll wait
* Hawkwind Pays attention to what uniq is doing to learn the process as well
<dr_willis> kde has that ssh: file system interface I thought - tht would let ya drag/drop files.
<|lostbyte|> dr_willis, Cool ! so how, do i go about doing that.
<mikearthur> 2.6.17-5.16 = kernel source 2.6.17.16 or 2.6.17.5?
<raphink> mani_: do you have a reason to want ssh in particular, or do you only want any kind of file sharing?
<|lostbyte|> I am talking about the RAM.
<svivian> how do I keep xscreensaver from killing my mouse cursor?
<junx> fish://site/
<dr_willis> |lostbyte|,  you DONT do anything..  the OS is very smart about how it allocates ram. No need to mess with it.
<h3sp4wn> shfs is pretty good (don't know why so few people use it)
<|lostbyte|> dr_willis, But i think my box is getting old. cause it does'nt disallocate when a program is called.
<|lostbyte|> What could be doing this..
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: The more that is used the faster your system will run.  It caches things and keeps them cached and then frees up RAM as it might need it for something new
* TheGateKeeper also pays attention to uniq
<uniq> junx: what ubuntu mirror do you use?
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: Could be bad RAm ?
<junx> ftp.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> |lostbyte|,  could be the program has a bug/memory leak. depends on the program.. or you are confused as to how you are reading the memory used info.
<uniq> junx: archive.ubuntu.com ?
<|lostbyte|> Example, i run a couple of program and later close them, after some time i get very less memeory space free. and X crashes, if i open any more programs..
<mani_> hi junx... how to i install openssh-server? do i user adept ?
<junx> no, just ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/
<uniq> junx: in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mikearthur> 2.6.17-5.16 = kernel source 2.6.17.16 or 2.6.17.5?
<raphink> mani_: you can use adept
<fritsch> mani_: sudo apt-get install ssh
<junx> mani_: you should be able to find it in adept
<raphink> mani_: or just type "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<raphink> no fritsch
<junx> uniq: yes, ftp.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> |lostbyte|,  that sounds like either a nasty leak.. or some bad ram.
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, Ram is good, Did a ram check from the BIOS and things were ok.
<fritsch> raphink: ssh is the transitional package
<raphink> ah right sorry fritsch
<fritsch> raphink: it installs the same
<raphink> yes you are right sorry
<raphink> :)
<raphink> it depends on both the client and server :)
<dr_willis> do a ram check from that GRUB memcheck option an dlet it run over night.
<fritsch> raphink: less long word, less chance to make a type
<uniq> junx: ok.
<fritsch> raphink: typo
<|lostbyte|> dr_willis, NAsty Leak ! Where could i learn more ?
<raphink> sure fritsch :)
<fritsch> raphink: yes, you are right, but ssh ist installed by default ... so no problem
<raphink> mani_: do as fritsh said : install the ssh package
<Hawkwind> |lostbyte|: I'd run memtest for about 12 hours to see if your RAM is really good or not
<|lostbyte|> :P
<dr_willis> |lostbyte|,  if  you are just using the normal ubuntu programs, i doubt if theres much of leak.. try doing some things from the console and see if they hallen with every program.
<mani_> hi junx... no luck... i search for "openssh" in adept, but it keeps saying no results
<junx> anyways, what's wrong with 3.5.4?
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, will keep it on list "THings to do, tonight" tx
<junx> mani_: try "ssh"
<raphink> mani_: install "ssh"
<mani_> still nothing
<raphink> that can't be mani
<raphink> ssh is in main
<mani_> i have checked the options unsupported as well as prop s/w
<raphink> so t has to be in adept
<raphink> mani_: just type "sudo apt-get install ssh" in a console
<|lostbyte|> dr_willis, Yup ! all mu program are from the repos, except google_earth. which i never used for a long time.. I'll google a bit on that "Memory Leak Phenomenon" tx
<|lostbyte|> my*
<dr_willis> |lostbyte|,  if EVERY program is leaking memory or somthing... you got some other issue. :P
<hub> hi
<|lostbyte|> ok !
<hub> how do I get MP3 playback in Amarok?
<hub> it is using the xine engine
<hub> RB works fine with gstreamer
<junx> hub: install libxine-extracodecs
<Hawkwind> !mp3 > hub
<hub> ah
<fritsch> Hawkwind: thx
<junx> or that
<hub> junx: that could be it
<hub> Hawkwind: what?
<Hawkwind> hub: Read what the bot sent you, assuming you are a registered user and identified with nickserv
<hub> junx: was missing. thanks
<junx> k
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: the bot sends to everyone
<gnomefreak> as long as the nick is int he channel
<hub> Hawkwind: RTFM it is called.
<hub> Hawkwind: but if amarok had used gstreamer...
<junx> you know what works better than a bot? a website! (bots should be banned from freenode, but that's just my opinion)
<Hawkwind> hub: You won't ever see me say RTFM
<kosh> if amarok has used gstreamer far more people would not have used it
<fritsch> kosh: :-)
<hub> wiki.kubuntu.com wasn't helpful
<junx> gst still can't do gapless playback
<kosh> gst has problems with more then two speakers
<hub> yeah works
<fritsch> hub: then you did not look right, search for restrictedformats
<kosh> xine doesn't
<|lostbyte|> Hawkwind, dr_willis Got something, Everytime i change my wallpaper, 20 MB of my memory is allocated some where ! happens for every wallpaper..
<hub> fritsch: I look for mp3
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> hub look at wha thte bot posted
<hub> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=mp3&titlesearch=Titles
<hub> gnomefreak: it is solved
<hub> thanks guys
<fritsch> kosh: i tried it long, long time ago, when gnome was so nice not to let you print odd and even pages, because of the poor user ...
<mani_> im getting an error msg when i try to do a apt-get install ssh:
<TheGateKeeper> hub: you know about w32codecs too?
<fritsch> mani_: what does it say?
<kosh> all of these "make things easy" that gnome is going for only seem that way until you deviate outside their default setup
<junx> mani_: did you sudo?
<mani_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<junx> oh
<junx> close adept
<Hawkwind> junx: uniq must be writing a book for you on rolling back your KDE :P
<kosh> run a quad screen setup, 7.1 sound etc and then find out how nice and easy gnome is to work with
<mani_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<junx> Hawkwind: probably
<fritsch> mani_: close adept
<mani_> oh.. ok...
<junx> although we've gone through this process before when I installed edgy by accident
<mani_> let me try again
<Hawkwind> junx: But as long as it works, it doesn't matter :)
<fritsch> junx: lol
<DaSkreech> junx: If we just used a website there would be no need for IRC :)
<junx> for an FAQ
<mani_> done. it is installed. should i do ssh from my wife's laptop now ?
<junx> instead of issuing the bot command, you just paste the link
<junx> mani_: yeah
<raphink> you can do it now mani_
<fritsch> mani_: yes
<hub> TheGateKeeper: yeah, but I don't care for these
<fritsch> junx: youre a lot faster
<BluesKaj> hey Hawkwind ..got E17 installed but it freezes when trying to set a new background  :(
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<junx> fritsch: indeed
<fritsch> junx: okay, i try harder
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: How are you trying to set a background ?
<hub> TheGateKeeper: it was just the matter of figuring out wich package did xine want
<junx> fritsch: remember tab completion! :)
<steve> mani: unable to lock /var/lib/dpkg often means you are trying to run the command as a normal user
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: You have to make sure the background files are .edj files, not .png or .jpg or anything like that
<TheGateKeeper> hub: ok :-)
<raphink> no steve, it means another process is using it
<junx> steve: or you're running a program that utilises dpkg
<raphink> steve: in that case it means adept was using it
<gnagno> hello all :)
<junx> a combination of those 3 messages
<raphink> could have been another apt-get using it at the same time
<fritsch> raphink: you can look with lsof or fuser
<raphink> hi gnagno
<mani_> steve, i was having adept open
<mani_> the problem is now solved
<steve> mani: er, wrong guess
* gnagno loves kubuntu + compiz
<fritsch> mani_: we thougt so
<steve> oops
<raphink> mhm
<mani_> i am able to connect from y wife's laptop and browse through the files in my hard disk
<mani_> i guess i will use sftp to copy the files
<fritsch> mani_: juhu
<junx> I'm still waiting for a good compiz-kde
<junx> mani_: you can just use scp
<mani_> is there any GUI tool for this
<junx> works like cp
<raphink> mani_: you can use sftp or fish with konqueror
<raphink> mani_: or you can use scp
<gnagno> junx I am using compiz-kde right now
<raphink> junx: ;)
<BluesKaj> Hawkwind, well I have this beautiful pic that my daughter took in prague ans I use it as my background Kubuntu and windows and I'd like to use it with Enlightenment as well
<raphink> mani_: type fish://192.168.0.3
<junx> gnagno: I heard that was pretty unstable, and I couldn't get it working, so I just assumed
<mani_> raphink, my wife's laptop is running mepis
<raphink> or 2
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Then you need to make an .edj file of it
<raphink> depending on what you want to use
<raphink> mani_: in konqueror
<raphink> that'll give you a gui
<SeanTater> mani_: sftp://192.168.0.3 works better
<BluesKaj> ok , that's new to me
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: e17setroot -s /full/path/to/file.jpg
<raphink> then you can right clic on the status bar on the bottom of the konqueror window and split the window
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Replace file.jpg with the file name.  But you must use the full path to the image
<raphink> so you can have your local files
<gnagno> junx: I didn't have any crash in the last 4 days of testing with it.... it is very stable and reliable on my computer (and I have to say even very fast)
<raphink> in the same window
<raphink> SeanTater: how so?
<BluesKaj> OK
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: It will then create an .edj file which will be placed in your ~/.e/e/backgrounds directory
<junx> there just isn't enough KDE love nowadays
<SeanTater> raphink: it does not require the use of bash or perl, just c
<SeanTater> raphink: c is a tad fastar than either
<raphink> SeanTater: makes sense :)
<raphink> yep
<DaSkreech> junx: Sometimes there are a lot of URLS and people get Busy and tired. Bots always remember
<SeanTater> raphink: most sshd installations come with it, to my knowledge, none come without it
<raphink> sure SeanTater
<junx> DaSkreech: bots can also be annoying when every question you ask is answered by a damn bot
<raphink> and even some ssh servers have ssh login disabled so you can't use fish, but they keep sftp enabled, so you can transfer files safely
<junx> or if you say something you shouldn't, worse than getting flamed, you get annoyed by a damn bot
<junx> raphink: or if you can't use sftp, you can use scp or rsync
<raphink> yes
<KaiHanari> what would be the easiest language to run unix commands and capture their output for use in webpages?
<fritsch> KaiHanari: per?
<mani_> junx, raphink, thanks for the all help :)
<junx> KaiHanari: you could do that in almost any language
<h3sp4wn> mani_: Use shfs its transparant and works really well
<junx> PHP would work
<DaSkreech> junx: The bot only responds if you speak to it
<junx> mani_: no prob
<DaSkreech> junx: It's not admin
<mani_> one more question
<KaiHanari> junx, i didnt ask what can do it, i asked the easiest
<KaiHanari> fritsch, perl is probably right
<gnagno> does anyone know about the message waiting for headers on apt-get update?
<KaiHanari> i have a huge book and never bothered to use it
<mani_> how can i configure firewall settings in my kubuntu
<raphink> KaiHanari: python is good for this
<fritsch> mani_: there are none
<raphink> perl, too
<junx> DaSkreech: when the users in the channel abuse the crap out of the bot *cough##phpcough*, it gets annoying
<KaiHanari> im looking for the EASIEST
<fritsch> mani_: ubuntu comes with no port open
<fritsch> KaiHanari: hehe, you could do a cron job, creating files in your public_html
<fritsch> KaiHanari: but that`s probably not "time near"
<DaSkreech> junx: That's what admin is for :-)
<KaiHanari> fritsch, no, i want to also run commands from pushbuttons on a page
<h3sp4wn> KariHanari: You could use haserl (for embedding shell into http documents) but I would use perl
<fritsch> KaiHanari: okay, but be careful
<junx> and when the admin bans you for some random reason?
<raphink> KaiHanari: this is potentially a security hole
<junx> I'll admit that all my annoyances are with ##php, but it still stands as an argument :p
<raphink> KaiHanari: as h3sp4wn and others suggested, you can just have perl scripts called by HTML forms
<uniq> junx: sorry. had to talk to my girlfriend. Now. Add this to /etc/apt/preferences,  \n is new line: Package: * \n Pin: origin ftp.ubuntu.com \n Pin-Priority: 1001 \n Package: * \n Pin: origin kubuntu.org \n Pin-Priority: -100 \n
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<uniq> junx: now, save and exit and do: 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade'
<KaiHanari> raphink, its on a server only accessable locally on the business network, the page would be password protected, and the other access to the http server is via ssh tunnel, which is completely private to my system.. remote admin +no ports forwarded
<junx> aight, thanks
<KaiHanari> no security holes for me :)
<KaiHanari> raphink, ya, ok... perl it is then... ive got some learning to do...
<raphink> KaiHanari: bash would b efine, too, or python, or just anything ;)
<raphink> if you prefer another language
<raphink> but perl and python are easier to interface with html
<KaiHanari> bash can do it?!
<KaiHanari> how?
<h3sp4wn> haserl
<raphink> KaiHanari: just as any other language can
<Hawkwind> uniq: Doing that will roll back from KDE 3.5.4 to 3.5.3 and not break anything ?
<brutopia> how can I disable that bouncing busy icon in kubuntu
<raphink> boucing busy icon?
<TheGateKeeper> uniq: worth putting in the howto's in ubuntu forum?
<fritsch> Hawkwind: you could also remove every 3.5.4 package
<KaiHanari> raphink, ok.. know any sites? im googling now....
<uniq> Hawkwind: will roll back to the default in the real archives.
<brutopia> when you start some program it's icon bounces beside cursor
<uniq> TheGateKeeper: feel free.
<fritsch> Hawkwind: after that change sources list to 353 and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<raphink> ah right
<h3sp4wn> KaiHanari: use haserl and awk for generating the html
<uniq> Hawkwind: it will prioritize ftp.ubuntu.com over kubuntu.org and force downgrades if needed.
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: haserl, hehe in germany it`s little rabbit in bavarian dialect
<junx> odd, why does this downgrade things like mysql?
<mani_> brutopia, but the bouncing icons are cute !
<fritsch> uniq: mmmh kde 3.5.4 are from kubuntu.org, too
<fritsch> uniq: so perhaps no luck?
<junx> oh snap
<raphink> brutopia: somewhere in systemsetings, don't remember where
<junx> can't prioritise ubuntu over dotdeb
<uniq> junx: if you have other special cases those have to be pinned too.
<h3sp4wn> fritsch: I have only briefly messed with it but you can do dynamic html using awk and haserl (But I still think perl is alot easier)
<junx> uniq: right, now I noticed that
<Firetech> brutopia: system settings > Panel > Launch feedback
<DaSkreech> junx: Well see if how this channel is run allays any biais fears you may have
<fritsch> junx: downgraded yesterday, in the way i said above
<brutopia> Firetech: thanks
<junx> alright, this seems to be working, thanks uniq
<uniq> fritsch: downgrading from kde 3.5.4 to 3.5.3 directly both from kubuntu.org can also be done. But I would think downgrading to 3.5.2 and if desired upgrade to 3.5.3 is the best way.. atleast teh easiest imho.
<uniq> junx: remember to remove /etc/apt/preferences and do a new dist-upgrade when done.
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<junx> k
<SeanTater> is 3.5.4 actually in main or universe, or is it elsewher, I thought of upgrading today until I noticed the topic..
<fritsch> uniq: okay
<junx> SeanTater: it's on kubuntu.org/packages/
<h3sp4wn> Its on kubuntu.org
<SeanTater> junx: okay
<junx> tip: don't upgrade to 3.5.4, go with 3.5.3
<Martijn81> SeanTater:but read the readme first
<h3sp4wn> Is it possible to remove the kubuntu customisations and just get a standard version of kde
<junx> or "kde-latest"
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: yes ;-)
<uniq> junx: remember to remove kde 3.5.4 from sources.list before the last dist-upgrade.. you don't want it back :)
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: if you install kde 3.5.4 all kubuntu customatzations are gone (by accident)
<junx> right right, already did that
<junx> fritsch: does anyone know why?
<fritsch> junx: no, tried to find out the last 2 days
<junx> are you the maintainer of kubuntu.org/packages/?
<uniq> h3sp4wn: you can remove kubuntu-default-settings.
<fritsch> junx: no
<junx> who is?
<raphink> junx: I am, for ex ;)
<fritsch> junx: Riddell
<raphink> and riddell of course :)
<h3sp4wn> uniq: Will that make system settings just be the standard kcontrol ?
<DaSkreech> HeeHee
<junx> so, do you know why kubuntu-default-settings isn't working?
<uniq> h3sp4wn: don't know.
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: You have standard kcontrol
<raphink> haven't been looking lately junx
<junx> or why when I go to system settings -> appearance, it crashes?
<raphink> you should ask on #kubuntu-devel junx
<fritsch> raphink: could you do?
<raphink> fritsch: don't have much time for that lately
<junx> ah
<raphink> :(
<raphink> junx:  are you having problems in edgy or with kde 3.5.4 on dapper?
<crazy_penguin> so it's not a good ideea to upgrade to kde 3.5.4?
<junx> raphink: dapper
<raphink> k
<raphink> and what are the symptoms?
<uniq> crazy_penguin: works fine on edgy.
<fritsch> raphink: straced nearly every k**stuff, ksmserver, startkde, etc.
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I just don't like most of the customisations - I think a clean (i.e fast) version of kde would be better
<crazy_penguin> but on dapper?
<junx> besides kubuntu-default-settings not working?
<fritsch> raphink: what is written in the readme of the riddell packages, this is the problem
<fritsch> junx: fount nothing else
<junx> other than that, it screws up some of my own settings that way
<h3sp4wn> crazy_penguin: If you are not bothered about the kubuntu customisations then they are fine
<fritsch> junx: yes, because you had kubuntu-default stuff before
<junx> when I went to system settings -> appearance, it crashed (SEGV IIRC)
<raphink> no, what's the problem with kubuntu-default-settings junx?
<junx> it doesn't apply at all
<raphink> what do you get?
<fritsch> raphink: you can preview it in style dialog, but its not used
<junx> so you get a hodge-podge of your own ~/.kde/share/ stuff with the default KDE settings, and it's all messed up
<fritsch> raphink: you get a standard kde
<spiral> hello
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> haven't got a dapper station to try it on
<fritsch> raphink: i recompiled the default-settings, even compiled the edgy on dapper
<DaSkreech> spiral: Yo
<fritsch> raphink: no chance
<junx> I copied over everything from kubuntu-default-settings/.../share to /usr/share, so that might help for now
<crazy_penguin> what is the version of kopete in 3.5.4?
<fritsch> raphink: i think some libs are messed up
<svivian> how do I keep xscreensaver from killing my mouse cursor? Anyone? Anyone?
<fritsch> crazy_penguin: 0.12.1
<junx> and since kubuntu-default-settings should theoretically override everything in /usr/share...
<crazy_penguin> oh
<crazy_penguin> thx
<fritsch> junx: no it doesnt
<raphink> fritsch: but the package does install? oor what does it say?
<fritsch> raphink: everything installs cleanly
<raphink> ah right
<fritsch> raphink: but you cannot use the "crystal" style, etc.
<uniq> junx: in stead of copying over stuff you can set $KDEDIRS to where the settings are.. I think that could help you.. You can try. I don't have dapper here.
<raphink> it must be the /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings patch that doesn't apply for some reason
<junx> is edgy usable now?
<junx> i.e. no more locale errors
<uniq> fritsch: can you try that too? set KDEDIRS to where the kubuntu-default-settings are?
<raphink> junx: no it's not
<fritsch> raphink: for sure? kde-default-settings package did not change in 3.5.4
<fritsch> raphink: and edgy is working
<raphink> sure fritsch but this patch is not in kubuntu-default-settings
<raphink> fritsch: edgy might break anytime since it's actively developer
<raphink> developed
<raphink> so I don't advise anyone to use it
<fritsch> raphink: i use now the default dapper one
<fritsch> raphink: had no luck with both
<gnagno> I have a problem with apt-get update, it stops on waiting for headers 99% and never ends... can someone please help me?
<pointwood> any sound guru's around?
<Blissex> gnagno: probably some mirror is down...
<jeremia> hi!
<jeremia> i had problems whith glut and remarked, that i have glut and freeglut(-dev) isntalled, so i wanted to remove glut. i had forgotten that many packets depend on glut (also importatn-ones). is it possible to check, which programs had been removed or are marked to be removed?
<Firetech> gnagno: almost same here, although it does end, have patience...
<gnagno> thanks :)
<DaSkreech> pointwood: Guess not what's the question?
<Firetech> yay, I found a good way to0 downgrade 3.5.4 to 3.5.3 directly
<Firetech> easy one too :)
<h3sp4wn> using -t ?
<pointwood> DaSkreech: well, I got no sound, I tried following this problem guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Firetech> h3sp4wn: -t?
<pointwood> DaSkreech: I upgraded from breezy the other day and I have had sound before, but I get absolutely nothing now
<DaSkreech> pointwood: I take it you went through the walkthrough
<h3sp4wn> Firetech: You can use it to specify different repos to install from (I suppose sudo aptitude purge kde~i and then put it all back would work also)
<pointwood> DaSkreech: yes
<bl3ssing> hello everyone. What was that page with upgrading from kubuntu 5.10 to 6.?
<DaSkreech> Where did it fail for you?
<bl3ssing> !kubuntu upgrade
<ubotu> I know nothing about kubuntu upgrade - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bl3ssing> !ubuntu upgrade
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntu upgrade - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pointwood> DaSkreech: that's the problem, according to that guide, it should work
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Hawkwind> uniq: So before the sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade is when we need to remove the source from the sources.list ?
<KaiHanari> just a sec bl3ssing
<DaSkreech> pointwood: And you have the speakers on?
<Firetech> h3sp4wn: I added a pin priority for kubuntu.org and changed the 354 repo back to 353
<KaiHanari> nvm,
<bl3ssing> lol KaiHanari
<bl3ssing> :)
<pointwood> DaSkreech: yes, I have rebooted into windows and tested that I did in fact have sound...
<Firetech> then dist-upgrade wants to downgrade
<uniq> Hawkwind: after the downgrade dist-upgrade is done.
<lmosher> Is it possible to use apt-get --build to install from source, but apply a patch first?
<h3sp4wn> Firetech: 1001 is usually high enough for it to force a downgrade - yes that is another way
<DaSkreech> pointwood: You made sure it wasn't just turned down or muted?
<DaSkreech> I nlinux
<Hawkwind> uniq: Ah ok.  So after that apt-get -u dist-upgrade, remove the source, then apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<junx> does anyone here keep their /etc under version control?
<pointwood> DaSkreech: I think so :) I turned on everything in alsamixer
<rainbow> Hi!
<h3sp4wn> lmosher: use dpkg-buildpackage to build it (dpatch-edit-patch is the easiest way to add patches to existing source)
<uniq> Hawkwind: edit /etc/apt/preferences;dist-upgrade(downgrade);remove /etc/apt/preferences;remove repo from sources.list;dist-upgrade to make sure you have the newest version of everything.
<bl3ssing> I tried this command for upgrading from kub.5 to 6, and ... here's the pb. kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<bl3ssing> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<bl3ssing> why that?
<rainbow>  Hello I am facing aproblem installing my Nvidia drive
<pointwood> hrm....wait, I just tried playing some music with mplayer and it says this:
<pointwood> Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<pointwood> Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts.
<bl3ssing> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<rainbow> could somebody chat with me private
<bl3ssing> kdesu: cannot connect to X server ->> what that means?
<h3sp4wn> pointwood: do it from /etc/sysctl.conf (there are some examples there)
<crimsun> pointwood: that's not normally an issue for audio. For video, perhaps.
<uniq> bl3ssing: in konsole run this command: 'xhost local:'
<bl3ssing> there's nobody who'll do that rainbow... that is why we have this channel, to talk all together. No SECRETS! :D
<lmosher> h3sp4wn, dpkg-buildpackage uses a .deb? Or do i run that from the source folder?
<bl3ssing> uniq, xhost local
<bl3ssing> xhost:  unable to open display ""
<h3sp4wn> lmosher: use apt-get source
<uniq> bl3ssing: not with sudo. isn't KDE/X running?
<rainbow> help!
<pointwood> h3sp4wn: so I just add that line there?
<pointwood> crimsun: k
<h3sp4wn> pointwood: Look at the syntax of the existing lines in that file and put it in in the same way
<bl3ssing> uniq, DONE! No sudo Anymore (I'm the Big MASTER!) :d
<DaSkreech> !nvidia > rainbow
<lmosher> h3sp4wn, Ok.. I'm trying to install wine and I need to apply a patch.. I've already run (well it's running) apt-get build-dep wine.  Now if I run apt-get source wine it will d/l the source.
<h3sp4wn> lmosher: Are you sure the patch is not already in the budgetdedicated version of wine
<uniq> bl3ssing: sure, congrats :)
<lmosher> h3sp4wn, Pretty sure, the info is from winehq website, I'll check the date...
<pointwood> hrm...
<h3sp4wn> lmosher: is it in wine 0.9.18 ?
<h3sp4wn> lmosher: You probably want to use apt-get source wine from budget-dedicated (the wine in dapper is comparatively ancient)
<DaSkreech> rainbow: Read that :)
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Open source is the saddest thign on earth
<Hawkwind> uniq: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/16  <~~Can you look at that and verify it's correct.  I feel I've done something wrong
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: In some cases - I sometimes wish I was still putting on squat parties and pressing techno records
<lmosher> h3sp4wn, Since the wine install is fairly simple, I'll install the budgetdedicatd binary wine first and see if my program runs. If it doesn't I'll uninstall and build the source w/ the patch. It'll only take 3 minutes to check w/ the binary version vs. an hr for wine to compile :P
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: You can. Just apt-get install jack ;-)
<pointwood> h3sp4wn: it doesn't really have any lines that compares to that...: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19494
<uniq> Hawkwind: you can't use kubuntu.org on both.
<uniq> Hawkwind: that is a contradiction.
<Hawkwind> uniq: Ok, so how can I fix it to downgrade back to 3.5.3 ?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: You know full well jackd doesn't work properly with dapper (I am on edgy but I don't know whether I can be bothered going thru the rigmor of trying to get it to work properly again)
<crimsun> um, that's a bit of a stretch.
<bl3ssing> and .. who said that it's really complicated to upgrade from Kubuntu 5.10 to Kubuntu 6.0.6? :D (Now I can wipe my sweat of my FACE [long way to go ...! but already DONE! Thanks to my GOD who shall be praised for everything, including for this Kubuntu 6.0.6] ).
<crimsun> jackd works quite well in Dapper. A more precise manner of stating it is "jackd may not work well out of the box in Dapper."
<bl3ssing> how can I check what's the capacity of my hdd (I mean ... the linux partitions (ext3, ext2 and swap)?
<Hawkwind> bl3ssing: df -h
<Firetech> or kdf :P
<uniq> Hawkwind: well.. can't think of any fast and easy way to do it right now.. i can check if you want.
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: I can't understand why with an identical configuration I get 40ms latency on dapper but 2/3ms latency under debian unstable
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: "identical configuration" is likely imprecise unless you really mean that you use the same kernel, same libc, and same packages.
<crazy_penguin> Hawkind: sorry for intruding. do you have problems with kde 3.5.4?
<bl3ssing> nooooo, Hawkwind, I mean ... a more user-friendly way (Can't type anything since my upgrading's still running)!
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: I'm apologize for this but I can't resist
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: You don't know jack!!
<pointwood> h3sp4wn: did you see my pastebin?
<Hawkwind> bl3ssing: Open another terminal, and type: df -h
<bl3ssing> lol
<bl3ssing> Done Hawkwind ...
<Firetech> bl3ssing: try kdf
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Admittedly
<Hawkwind> uniq: I'd like to go back to 3.5.3 since konqueror has issues in 3.5.4 when using it outside of Konqueror(in another wm)
<bl3ssing> was thinking about htat ... and I had this courage to ... I thought I thaw a PuddyCAT! I thaw, I thaw a puddykat! :DDDDD
<bl3ssing> Firetech, the kdf command doesn't exist (or ...?)
<uniq> Hawkwind: you can change to one of the mirrors for one of the versions, in sources.list. And then for example if you change to download.kde.org for 3.5.3, pin download.kde.org to 1001, and kubuntu.org to -100
<bl3ssing> Hawkwind, already done about my partitions. :) thanks in advance ...
<Firetech> bl3ssing: it's a kde gui app with features like df, but it's not installed by default (it's in the repos though)
<uniq> Hawkwind: that would require a apt-get update after the change in sources.list.
<bl3ssing> cool Firetech ... I'll think about it. :)
<Hawkwind> uniq: Heh, that totally confused me.  Trying to decipher that now
<Firetech> Hawkwind: there is an easy way to downgrade 3.5.3 otherwise
<Firetech> I just found it ;)
<blackflag> hello all :)
<blackflag> I cant start my screensaver
<Hawkwind> Firetech: That would be how ?
<blackflag> can someone help?
<Firetech> Hawkwind: 2 sec
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: Same kernel (Identical configuration i.e just copied .config across) but built against the current toolchains of the respective distros. (This was a few months ago) the configuration of jackd was the same on both (I tried using both rlimits-aware pam and realtime-lsm) Is getting jackd working easily any type of priority for edgy ?
<ricardo> does anybody know any other cool site like deviantart??
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: no one spec'd it, so I doubt it.
<crimsun> right one up, I'll be happy to look
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> write
<Firetech> Hawkwind: read the instructions on http://pastebin.ca/112317
<h3sp4wn> pointwood: Thats just for putting a value into /proc the examples are exactly the same way as you need to do it
<Hawkwind> Firetech: Doing it now.  I'll let you know how it goes
<uniq> Hawkwind: that will work.
<DaSkreech> ricardo: kde-look.org? :)
<pointwood> h3sp4wn: okay, so I should add something like "proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq=1024" to that file?
<Hawkwind> uniq: Thanks.  I'm going to document this on my http://LinuxForDummies.org/ forums for others that want to know :)
<Firetech> Hawkwind: I'm in the process myself, it seems to work (installing the downloaded packages atm.). You might want to remove the "/etc/apt/preferences" file afterwards.
<Hawkwind> Firetech: Yeah I was going to ask about removing the preferences file
<h3sp4wn> pointwood: sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq=1024 (that should be ok)
<mikearthur> sorry, why are some packages -ubuntu1 and some -ubuntu2?
<thygrrr> Recently (maybe linked to use of ktorrent?) I can't seem to reliably shut down my computer using the K Menu entry. It either takes very long (it just closes all windows and waits), or it doesn't shut down at all. sudo shutdown -r now works fine.
<_pulsar> Hi! Does anyone know how to work around that kubuntu-default-settings bug in 3.5.4 or how to downgrade to 3.5.3?
<DaSkreech> mikearthur: I think that has to do with when they were built
<Firetech> mikearthur: some packages have needed to be repackaged maybe?
<mikearthur> why does ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.17.7-ubuntu1 depends on ndiswrapper-utils (>= 1.8-1)?
<ricardo> DaSkreech: thx!
<mikearthur> I've just compiled from ndiswrapper sources, and for no apparent reason, its depending on a higher version of ndiswrapper-utils
<mikearthur> any ideas?
<pointwood> h3sp4wn: okay, I assume a reboot will be neccesary to test that then?
<Hawkwind> uniq: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Hawkwind>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kcontrol_4%3a3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2_i386.deb
<Hawkwind> uniq: I get that error at the end of this downgrade :(
<wolfmanz> how many callers does skype support at one time anyone know?
<Firetech> wolfmanz: I don't know if skype for linux supports conference calls...
<Hawkwind> Firetech: Know anything about how to fix that error above ?
<Firetech> Hawkwind: I got the same, just run sudo apt-get install -f
<Hawkwind> Firetech: Ahhh, seems to be working :)
<h3sp4wn> pointwood: you can just use sudo sysctl value=number for now
<mikearthur> any ideas why ndiswrapper-source-1.8 depends on ndiswrapper-utils-1.8-1, which aren't available?
<Firetech> Hawkwind: new version: http://pastebin.ca/112333
<Hawkwind> Firetech: Kewl.  I'll definitely put all of this on my forums here in a bit
<Firetech> Hawkwind: I'll update the info if I have to do anything more later, I'll keep you noticed
<Hawkwind> Firetech: Many thanks!
<Firetech> seems to be working fine, though
<Hawkwind> Firetech: Yeah same here
<Hotwire> how can i stop x so i'm just in a console? i'm using kdm as my login manager
<Hawkwind> Hotwire: killall kdm or killall x or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Hotwire> thanks :)
<zan> hi! can someone please tell me from where to install the latest version of krusader (not the beta one)... in the repositories (all enabled) i find only the 1.60.1 one...
<zan> !krusader
<ubotu> I know nothing about krusader - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Firetech> Hawkwind: seems that process is correct, I'm gonna restart KDE to test ;)
<Firetech> brb
<youth-now> hi
<_pulsar> Can I force apt-get to use *only* the sources supplied in sources.list and downgrade packages if neccessary? If so, how?
<lars_> youth-now: hi :)
<macconline> hi... k3b = windows & linux ??
<Firetech> Hawkwind: back in KDE 3.5.3, seems to have downgraded successfully (I'm doing it on my laptop too, to check the process)
<youth-now> what is this
<bytefoo> anyone know why i can't apply any styles to amarok?
<Firetech> _pulsar: why would you need that, to downgrade KDE 3.5.4?
<youth-now> what is ubuntu
<Firetech> youth-now: a linux distribution
<youth-now> ok
<youth-now> bye
<_pulsar> Firetech: Well, there's an ugly bug in 3.5.4 preventing Kubuntu default settings from being applied and therefore ruining my whole KDE installation.
<zan> hi! can someone please tell me from where to install the latest version of krusader (not the beta one)... in the repositories (all enabled) i find only the 1.60.1 one...
<lars_> Kubuntu on a Cinet HomeBook 945PM do not work... Network card wireless and cable + some controllers was unknown... M;S lockdown!?
<Hawkwind> Firetech: I've put the info here incase you want to point people to it in the future:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<Firetech> _pulsar: I know, I just downgraded myself ;)
<Firetech> _pulsar: check Hawkwind's link there
<Firetech> Hawkwind: you don't need to rm -rf /etc/apt/preferences... -f will do... (-r is for removing directories...)
<Firetech> I.E. rm -f
<Hawkwind> Firetech: Heh, yeah.  Habit I guess.  Let me edit that
<_pulsar> Hawkwind: Oh man, thanks a lot! That helped!
<kana> does kopete support voice chat?
<Firetech> I've even aliased rm to rm -i to be sure (I've done silly things with rm before...
<Hawkwind> _pulsar: No problem.  Thaks to Firetech for the info too :)
<_pulsar> Thanks to both of you. :()
<_pulsar> -(
<Firetech> no problem, glad to help
<crazy_penguin> good night all! sleep well! :)
<Hawkwind> Firetech: We should get an op to add that URL and some info about kde downgrade to the bot :)
<Firetech> yeah
<Hawkwind> crimsun: You still around ?
<crimsun> not really, I'm amidst a conf call.
<crimsun> ping me in 20 minutes.
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Ah ok.  Let me know when you're available
<Hawkwind> I could have done !ops, but that would be a bit harsh :P
<zan> does krusader have the brief view implemented yet?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: what do you need?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Firetech and I have put a how-to together for downgrading KDE and would like for the info to be added to the bot if possible
<gnomefreak> link?
<Hawkwind> http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: That's on my forums there
<gnomefreak> ok brb gonna look
<vitor> Hi. Has anyone already had trouble using a laptop with an external CRT? The screen in the CRT is cut off at the left side. Anyone know how to fix this?
<fritsch> Hawkwind: kde seems to be fixed right now
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: can you change vi to something more user friendly?
<kana>  linuxfordummies would have preffered linuxfornewusers :)
<gnomefreak> vi is not real new user friendly ;)
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Sure, what would you prefer ?
<gnomefreak> since using kde i would go with kate (seems to be user friendly)
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Edited
<gnomefreak> ok im just thinking now give me a few ill let you know
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Many thanks
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: kdesu kate /etc/apt/preferences ????
<markrian> So KDE 3.5.4 is broken in dapper... are there any more details as to what is broken?
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: Yeah, I changed that
<Hawkwind> markrian: It's the kde-default-settings
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: thanx nice job :-)
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: No problem
<DaSkreech> markrian: Or kdelibs whichever you want to say
<markrian> Will KDE 3.5.4 packages ever be put up onto Kubuntu.org then, or not?
<markrian> (for dapper)
<gnomefreak> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. To downgrade your version of kubuntu to an older version see: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<dr_willis> Not sure if they will get included in dapper.. thats just now how theubuntu gys normally do things.
<gnomefreak> markrian: when they are a bit more stable
<gnomefreak> dr_willis: no
<dr_willis> every 6 mo - they have a HUGE mega-release with all the updates.. then 6 mo later the next release
<gnomefreak> but thats kind of wierd as testing on dapper is going on right now
<dr_willis> gnomefreak,  if you say so.. they may be  changeing their minds a bit - since edgy is to be such a huge update
<dr_willis> I will be suprised if edgy is ready in 6 mo.
<markrian> I ask simply because I remember 3.5.3 packages appearing incredibly quickly for dapper on kubuntu.org
<TheGateKeeper> does anyone know if the new package manager will have role back facility (just out of curiosity)?
<gnomefreak> dr_willis: i think they lowered the (huge) a bit due to lack of time
<dr_willis> but from 5.3 to 5.4 - how big a change is that really.
<dr_willis> :)
<markrian> I suppose
<kosha> hi... anybody here that can help me haveing ubuntu read and/or write ntfs sata disks ?
* dr_willis watches his XP machine crash... Joy. :)   
<TheGateKeeper> kosha: there are howto's on the ubuntu forums
<Hawkwind> Firetech: You see that gnomefreak added it to the !kubuntu fact for us :)
<zan> please tell me how do i enable the root account???
<dr_willis> heh - :)
<gnomefreak> !root > zan
<vitor> TheGateKeeper: are there any how-tos on LCD and CRT display? One that particularly addresses widescreen problems?
<Hawkwind> zan: sudo passwd if you really must
<dr_willis> learn to use sudo is the proper way to use root access
<gnomefreak> zan: sudo -i
<kosha> thx gatekeeper
<zan> i know how to use sudo, but i also want an oldstyle root account... please! :D
<TheGateKeeper> vitor: sorry don't know :-(
<dom> zan, what for?
<dr_willis> or zan  its an iq test of your linux knowledge. :P
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: keep me informed on how e17 is on dapper (i am using it on edgy atm)
<TheGateKeeper> zan: sudo su effectively gives you that
<zan> krusader crashes when i start it in root-mode from the shortcut... in normal mode it runs smoothly...
<dr_willis> sudo krusader
<dr_willis> or ksudo krusader (i think)
<gnomefreak> kdesu
<dr_willis> Thats kind of scary that t crashes when ran as root..
<TheGateKeeper> zan: kdesu krusader
<dr_willis> whats the gnome one then? they really need to get their names straightedn out. :P
* gnomefreak still not sure why they made it that
<KaiHanari> how do you list groups in a system?
<dr_willis> gksudo? gnomesu?
<gnomefreak> gksudo
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I've been using it since day one, except I use it from CVS.  I've currently got about 10 users using it from my repo I made last night for Dapper and no one has complained of anything or a breakage
<dr_willis> heh.   Yea - the names picked for a lot of progrms... need to be rethought.
<gnomefreak> yeah like libsexy liboobs :(
<Hawkwind> Like pornview
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hawkwind> That is such a great image viewer, yet people turn away from it due to the name
<dom> KaiHanari, basic groups are just in /etc/group.  you can see them all there
<dr_willis> yep.
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: how does your e17 differ from the standard repos?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: ok lets give a while. i need it to be very well tested before i can get it on easysource ;)
<zan> i can't find ksudo
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: We will be building the E17 debs atleast once a week and they are built directly from CVS
<Firetech> zan: it's kdesu
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: No problem at all :)
<zan> oh
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: cool :-)
<dr_willis> we need a gnome/kde naming standard :)
<Firetech> dr_willis: uhm, yes
<larson9999> speaking of image viewers i like, does kuickview work with dapper yet?
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: Name everythign with a K!! :)
<dr_willis> kde/gno :P
<Firetech> dr_willis: an /etc/alternatives  symlink called guisudo would be fine too ;)
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I've posted about the repo on the Ubuntu and Kubuntu forums hoping to get many users to use it and give feedback
<dr_willis> Then again even within kde and gnome they use odd names in many ways
<gnomefreak> ok
<david__> :)
<larson9999> maybe there should be a program name registry like there is for ip addresses
<gnomefreak> ill keep you informed of any issues with it and edgy
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-22-20-242.dsl.chcgil.sbcglobal.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dknet> bonjour tlm
<kana> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<rr72> WTF why is ubuntu wine out of date?
<rr72> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Hawkwind> rr72: How is it out of date ?
<Hawkwind> rr72: # Bleeding edge wine packages (packages)
<Hawkwind> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Philip5> TheGateKeeper: btw, hi there :)
<rr72> poeple were yelling at me cause wine is out of date? WWTF its not my fault
<TheGateKeeper> hiya Philip5 :-)
<zan> what do the % params stand for in the krusader shortcut: "krusader -caption "%c" %i %m"?
<Philip5> TheGateKeeper: have you been away for a couple of days? haven't noticed you
<TheGateKeeper> Philip5: no not really, depends how active things are in here, sometimes I go into #ubuntu
<Philip5> TheGateKeeper: traitor... ;)
<TheGateKeeper> Philip5: thanx :-)
<Philip5> TheGateKeeper: lol
<markrian> zan: that's a very good question, I see them all over the place and have no idea
<LeeJunFan> hrm, concerning ATI - should I ever expect good driver support from a company who's webpage has never really been linux friendly? :p
<TheGateKeeper> Philip5: soon be time for me to pop off to the land of nod
<zan> markrian: :(... i can run krusader without them, but i became very curious... >:)
<TheGateKeeper> Philip5: you ok then?
<Philip5> TheGateKeeper: yes... just been busy with compiling stuff
<LeeJunFan> I thought I read somewhere that the new ATI drivers were on ATI's page in a deb pkg for ubuntu - I don't see them.
#kubuntu 2006-08-03
<pihl`> when I access Wireless Assistant I don't get any wireless connections up (after I logged in with su password)
<bl3ssing> so ... the new kubuntu 6 is in my hands. What else I do miss? :D
<bl3ssing> let's see the newest firefox version. :)
<Chousuke> bl3ssing: you should keep using the one provided by (k)Ubuntu
<Chousuke> bl3ssing: you get backported security, and don't have to break package management.
<bl3ssing> that's the one Chousuke  ... :)
* TheGateKeeper says night all
<bl3ssing> why is my Adept read-only? :(
<bl3ssing> I tried sudo killall -9 adept, but ... nothing. :(
<pihl`> do I have to install anything to get a wireless connection working? It says no networks found when I try access wlassistant with sudo
<bl3ssing> why is my Adept read-only? :( I tried sudo killall -9 adept, but ... nothing. :(
<Firetech> pihl`: you might need drivers for your wlan card
<pihl`> yeah, it gives me the error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<pihl`> where can you get drivers, then? :P
<Firetech> pihl`: you need to know the card model
<draik> Hello everyone
<larson9999> bl3ssing: i delete the file in the message when i get that
<pihl`> hmm
<bigbill52a> my kdm is somehow corrupt...i  had to shut it off using the boot manager.  i now start up in a terminal window.  I can type gdm and start my log in.
<pihl`> is there a way to find that out from within kubuntu? :D
<Firetech> pihl`: the BadDevice thing has nothing to do with that, thatr's an X error (more info how to fix it at http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0 )
<bigbill52a> how do i fix kdm
<pihl`> ok, thanks :)
<Firetech> pihl`: check if there's a kinfocenter in your k menu under System
<bigbill52a> i have installed both gnome and kde on my computer
<pihl`> yup
<Firetech> pihl`: then start it
<pihl`> it's up
<Firetech> pihl`: OK, then select PCI in the list to the left (if your card is internal, or PCMCIA if your card is removable)
<bl3ssing> larson9999,  how do you delete ... and what?
<pihl`> it's pci
<Firetech> pihl`: ok, there you have a list of connected PCI cards
<bigbill52a> if i try to start up kdm, it goes into a loop and never loads either kde or gnome
<pihl`> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [Airforce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<larson9999> i get a filename in the error message and i just 'sudo rm that_file_name'
<pihl`> I guess it's that one :P
<Firetech> guess so
<Firetech> pihl`: I can't help you to install drivers for that card, don't know anything about it... :/
<pihl`> k ;/
<Firetech> I recognise the name, thopugh, so you should ask around here...
<Firetech> pihl`: google might know too ;)
<pihl`> http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/downloaddrivers.php
<pihl`> which one should I download of them? Linux?
<Firetech> pihl`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear <-- that might help you :)
<pihl`> thanks :)
<Firetech> it's a bit gnome oriented though...
<Firetech> pihl`: you should skip step 5
<pihl`> ok
<Firetech> wlassistant can do that for you
<Firetech> now I'm going to bed. night people (morning to some and g'day to some others...) :)
<soulrider> hi!
<bl3ssing> larson9999,  how do you delete ... and what?
<bl3ssing> larson9999, are you still alive?
<bl3ssing> :)
<soulrider> bl3ssing: what do you need to delete ?
<bl3ssing> I want to get into Adept with full right, not read only. And larson9999 said that: "larson9999 bl3ssing: i delete the file in the message when i get that"
<bl3ssing> soulrider, I asked him again about what he mean .. and he didn't answer. Maybe's too busy or ... something comes up?
<soulrider> dunno, i enver had a problem
<rr72> is this only for kubuntu help or for kubuntu packs for other applications?
<soulrider> i suggest you go into groups and users
<soulrider> and edit your permissions
<soulrider> rr72 i dont see why you cant ask about other stuff
<rr72> Hawkwind may get  upset
<soulrider> i mean, if its not too offtopic i dont see why its wrong
<Hawkwind> rr72: If you obey the rules and don't talk about offtopic stuff then you're fine.  You seem to get offtopic quite often is the problem and that's what gets you banned from other channels
<rr72> but people will just tell me to go to the channel im in getting no help and already on the ops ignore list soon to be banned for asking for help
<soulrider> rr72:  PM me adn ill see if i can help you
<bl3ssing> soulrider, how can I change my status in a root?
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu stuff is on topic Ubuntu stuff is allowed Linux stuff drawn out can be offtopic Guns and grabbing warez -> offtopic
<rr72> i doubt it
<gnomefreak> rr72: if you need support give us what we can help you with if its not kubuntu(ubuntu) releated you will be redirected to kubuntu-offtopic
<rr72> i know a little more than u do ;)
<gnomefreak> rr72: your attitude isnt gonna help you
<rr72> having  trouble with wine
<soulrider> i dunno then
<gnomefreak> rr72: try #winehq
<cow_2001> i have this problem - when i'm not moving the mouse stuff on screen move a lot slower
<soulrider> bl3ssing:  go to your system settings
<rr72> gnomefreak~ i am almost banned tehre
<bl3ssing> cow_2001, unplug your mouse, than plug it again. :D
<archangel_> gnome sucks
<rr72> soulrider~ didnt i tell u id be directed to a dif chan
<gnomefreak> rr72: your comment stopped me from helping youw ith wine ( i guess you will need to ajust your attitude)
<gnomefreak> adjust*
<soulrider> lol
<cow_2001> it's a touchpad
<cow_2001> on an inspiron 6000 Dell laptop
<soulrider> bl3ssing: go to your system settings, then Users and Groups and adjust there
<bl3ssing> soulrider, i went there and i've found my username. I tried to change it .. but how? I clicked modify ... :(
<cow_2001> so i can't unplug it as easily as a regular mouse
<rr72> gnomefreak~ u know howmany times ive heard that in real life compared to IRC, i lot less in RL then IRC
<soulrider> you cans et your groups and persmissions
<archangel_> anyone here have an old Pionex pc?
<soulrider> click on the administrator mode button
<fritsch> rr72: same as before on #kde
<TheHighChild> gnomefreak: I think, not sure, that he was talking to soulrider with that comment
<archangel_> wondering how well linux ran on it
<gnomefreak> TheHighChild: i know who he was talking to
<soulrider> rr72 know more a lot abut this than i do
<soulrider> im newbie ;D
<gnomefreak> TheHighChild: i wont help him due to his attitude so i sent him to #winehq ;)
<rr72> fritsch~ im not surprised if tehre are secret underground cult haters of rr72
<fritsch> rr72: its just funny, you join a channel and tell everyone, how many people hate you
<soulrider> is therea  way to put a console window int he desktop but kind of make it not move, just stay there
<soulrider> and maybe transparent
<fritsch> soulrider: perhaps there exists a superkaramba plugin
<Hawkwind> Guys, the best thing to do is just ignore him.  He's nothing but a troll and gets banned from practically every channel he visits
<soulrider> superkaramba? LOL
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/rr72]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<TheHighChild> soulrider: You can change transparency in Settings > configure konsole as for having it in a fixed position right click on the title bar > keep above other windows
<gnomefreak> rr72: 10 minute mute
<soulrider> thanks THX
<soulrider> THC*
<cow_2001> bl3ssing, it's a touchpad
<TheHighChild> soulrider: It's eye candy for KDE. I don't know of a terminal/konsoleplugin though
<fritsch> Hawkwind: we could improve his freetime and let him do binary search in an unbalanced avl tree
<TheHighChild> soulrider: Understand that it is not true transparency, it's emulated. Say, you have a desktop icon that is all covered up with a konsole on top. You will see your desktop icon through the konsole, despite the other windows between the konsole and the desktop
<soulrider> i just founda  program that looks pretty useful, slurm
<soulrider> but its command line and i would like to kind of have it in my desktop allt he time
<soulrider> ohh
<Kronoz> http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php < 6.06 release notes is a broken link
<gnomefreak> 6.08 try
<soulrider> !karamba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<fritsch> soulrider: sorry, there does not exist a konsole plugin for superkaramba
<soulrider> ok
<fritsch> soulrider: but other useful eye candy stuff
<soulrider> i guess knetlaod is enough
<fritsch> soulrider: wanted to say "usefull" quoted
<fritsch> k
<gnomefreak> ook back to breaking stuff the mute will be removed when the 10 mins are up
<TheHighChild> LOL too funny
<soulrider> if i want to chaneg the KDE theme im gonna need karamba right?
<cpk2> no
<fritsch> no
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> confusuion... :/
<fritsch> soulrider: this superkaramba stuff is just addon eye candy
<Dr_Willis> karamba is just a 'widget' server/programs
<Dr_Willis> :_
<Dr_Willis> kde is very themeable by itself.
<fritsch> soulrider: you can change your theme in control center
<TheHighChild> It's an app that has plugins like dashboard on OSX, it's not a theme manager, just an plugin manager
<soulrider> oh, cool
<cpk2> soulrider: theme manager
<fritsch> gnomefreak: btw. 3.5.4 got fixed
<cpk2> in system settings
<soulrider> is appearance the same ?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: just had to be rebuiled, raphink did this and fine ;-)
<the-erm> I just got done installing Kubuntu.  Strange thing was, when I installed it, it didn't ask me to set the root password.
<the-erm> Just add 1 user.
<the-erm> So ... what do you do about that?
<cpk2> you use sudo
<fritsch> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<soulrider> KDE is so customizable...
<DaSkreech> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<the-erm> so sudo passwd  to change the pasword?
<fritsch> the-erm: no just use sudo for root operations
<fritsch> the-erm: or sudo su
<Lars_G> !tuneimp
<ubotu> I know nothing about tuneimp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Lars_G> !tunepimp
<ubotu> I know nothing about tunepimp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Lars_G> !libtunepimp
<ubotu> I know nothing about libtunepimp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<the-erm> I like the idea of having a root@ next to my name.
<the-erm> while I'm doing admin stuff.  and yes sudo does work.
<fritsch> the-erm: sudo su after that: passwd
<fritsch> the-erm: no login as root
<TheHighChild> I use 'sudo -i'
<fritsch> the-erm: now you have the root back ...
<Lars_G> or, like TheHighChild said sudo -i
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/rr72]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Lars_G> it's better for long admin sessions than to sudo every command
<TheHighChild> Correct me if I misstate but that puts you into a root interactive session
<cpk2> !info tuneimp
<ubotu> Package tuneimp does not exist in dapper
<cpk2> !info tunepimp
<ubotu> Package tunepimp does not exist in dapper
<Lars_G> and it eliminates some problems with ID on redirection
<Lars_G> !info libtunepimp
<ubotu> Package libtunepimp does not exist in dapper
<Lars_G> o.O
<TheHighChild>   /msg ubotu <whatever> will reduce the spam in the channel
<Lars_G> yeah sorry
<Lars_G> I'm actually checking the db
<Lars_G> Btw the db seems to be in db3/db4 but it has 3 fields, I tough gdb could handle only a two field hash
<TheHighChild> not chided, just suggesting to some of the users like soulrider that are new so they don't get complaints from mods
<TheHighChild> chiding*
<Lars_G> nod
<rr72> 10 minutes up?
<rr72> lol
<rr72> ty didnt see taht
<rr72> is it bad for me compile wine 0.9.18 on breazy?
<rr72> anyone here to answer my one question? then ill try to install somin again
<soulrider> uhm, i accidentally hid the toolbar in my console window, how cna i recover it? :P
<fritsch> soulrider: ctrl m
<fritsch> soulrider: try?
<fritsch> ctrl alt m
<soulrider> ctl m didnt work
<soulrider> k, let em try
<fritsch> this works here
<soulrider> ah yes
<soulrider> thanks!
<fritsch> np
<soulrider> another question :P
<rr72> fritsch~ ;)
<dako> hello
<fritsch> soulrider: just ask
<soulrider> is thera  way to send the konsole abr thingy thats in my taskbar to the system tray?
<rr72> system tray?
<soulrider> yea
<fritsch> soulrider: this one i did not get
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> you see when you opena  konsole
<rr72> u mean add special button?
<soulrider> uhm no
<fritsch> soulrider: just minimize and then there is an icon in systry?
<dako> I want to rip mp3's to an external harddrive, how do I set so that I can put them there?
<soulrider> mind if i take a screenshot adn show you what i mean ?
<soulrider> i want the icon in sys tray but without minimizing
<rr72> fritsch~ is it ok for me to compile wine 0.9.18 on breazy since the rep i got was 0.9.17 and 0.9.18 is for dapper
<fritsch> dako: plugin, mount, if the filesystem is supported, just copy over
<fritsch> dako: ntfs should be problematic, i think
<fritsch> soulrider: yes make one
<soulrider> ok
<dako> I was getting an error that it could send to the directory that I have already on the harddrive
<dako> no, not nfts it is fat32
<fritsch> ist it mounted read only?
<Lunar_Raven> heu guys, is kde 3.5.4 available for kubuntu yet?
<dako> how can I look at that?
<Lunar_Raven> hey*
<fritsch> Lunar_Raven: wait till tomorrow morning
<Lunar_Raven> ok
<Lunar_Raven> :)
<fritsch> Lunar_Raven: some fixes still being uploaded
<Lars_G> Lunar_Raven: It is but it has a bug
<fritsch> Lunar_Raven: just look at the irc topic title her in
<Lunar_Raven> ok cool, I shal' wait patiently
<rr72> is it safe for me to compile wine 0.9.18 under breazy?
<Lunar_Raven> oh lol!
<Lunar_Raven> sorry
<Lunar_Raven> I feel dumb now
<fritsch> Lunar_Raven: no problem
<Lars_G> rr72: What do you mean safe?
<fritsch> Lars_G: be careful with him (hiding)
<Lars_G> fritsch: I'm strong willed
<rr72> breezy repo is 0.9.17 but dappers is 0.9.18
<rr72> latest wine version is 0.9.18
<rr72> just wonderin why its not for breezy but for dapper
<fritsch> soulrider: everything okay?
<Lars_G> rr72: Because breezy is an old distro, and for non-current only bugfixes are released. Even more, for current distros only bugfixes should be released.
<Lars_G> rr72: that means, no new versions, but mostly patches of what is there
<rr72> so is it safe or no?
<Lars_G> rr72: define safe.
<rr72> breezy is old?
<soulrider> yes sorry, was takign the screenshot
<bl3ssing> can anybody tell me why Adept is comming only read only mode, please?
<soulrider> let em uplaod it to imageshack
<Lars_G> rr72: breezy is not the newest stable version, still ubuntu provides extended support for "old" versions in the form of patched security holes to prolong the lifetime of an existent install
<fritsch> soulrider: okay
<rr72> how "old" is it?
<Lars_G> rr72: if your machine will explode? I'm inclined to say it will not.
<rr72> no like will it screw up dependeneciers
<rr72> ack
<rr72> major miss spell
<rr72> wtf an "r"!?
<Lars_G> rr72: BreezyBadger (5.10; Released October 13, 2005)
<rr72> i can't spell for crap
<Lars_G> it depends, have you checked if wine has dependant packages?
<Lars_G> rr72: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases?highlight=%28releases%29
<fritsch> rr72: get the dapper source, dpkg-buildpackage, look for errors
<soulrider> fritsch: http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/512/ubuntu1vw8.png
<rr72> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH screw it im going to compile by hand
<soulrider> i want to move fromt he arrow on the left to the one on the right
<cpk2> cant you just upgrade from breezy to dapper now?
<soulrider> and keep the window open
<rr72> i thought dapper was unstable when i dl breezy
<Lars_G> cpk2: it's a long process but it's doable
<Lars_G> rr72: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<cpk2> they probably have a wiki on it...
<Lars_G> cpk2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<fritsch> soulrider: the easyiest way is:
<fritsch> click on the left upper corner and choose: always on top
<fritsch> ah, but i think, i know what you have in mind
<soulrider> i wanna keep it allways below
<soulrider> i wanna move the bar thingy
<fritsch> soulrider: than choose always below
<fritsch> soulrider: have to look again
<Lars_G> always bellow means other windows will cover it even if it has focus
<fritsch> soulrider: okay, no i dont know a way
<fritsch> dont know a way to get it in dock
<soulrider> oh ok
<kamikaze> hola
<soulrider> hola
<kamikaze> alguien?
<kamikaze> a sip
<kamikaze> este canal es de kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> bl3ssing: Fixed?
<fritsch> rr72: why do you ask for dependencies, if you build by hand
<rr72> the other guy answered my question
<fritsch> rr72: ah make install can breake many things and breaks package management
<DaSkreech> !es
<rr72> breezy is "old"
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fritsch> rr72tring to backport dapper package is the way to go
<DaSkreech> Unless that's Portugese
<kamikaze> ok, sorry rr72
* DaSkreech squints
<rr72> what?
* rr72 is lost
<kamikaze> i don  know
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Nein, it's spanish
<DaSkreech> That's what I thought sometimes I get sleepy though
<en1gma> hi all
<DaSkreech> Hello kamikaze
<en1gma> i made it back from driving all day
<en1gma> anyone remember my Q i had earlier today
<en1gma> anyone awake?
<soulrider> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gekko`> en1gma: if you have a question, you should ask it
<en1gma> i think you right
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> ok here goes it
<Lars_G> *drumroll*
<en1gma> :P
<soulrider> what was hte name of the not free program like wine ?
<kamikaze> someone can hear sound on portable AMILO ?
<rr72> crossover?
<Lars_G> rr72: "Like wine" crossover: http://www.codeweavers.com
<Lars_G> err that was for soulrider
<soulrider> was it like
<soulrider> ces something ?
<Dr_Willis> cedega
<Lars_G> soulrider: cedega is oriented to game playing
<en1gma> i dloaded kubunto 64bit general 2.6.15-23 i think the kernel is. anyhow i am strictly using it as a live dvd (not touching my raid0 system ;)) ok 2.6.15-23 has a broken module that i need loaded to get my wifi to work on this computer. it is fixed in a later kernel...i dont know if 2.6.15-25 has it fixed but i do know it is fixed later on
<Lars_G> soulrider: crossover to office tools
<soulrider> yes, that!
<soulrider> thanks! ^^
<en1gma> what i want to do is substitute a newer kernel for that kernel on the dvd somehow
<pihl`> gah, when I resized my partition I of course set windows to 30 gb and kubuntu to 65 when it was supposed to be the other way around. Great.
<en1gma> lol
<rr72> how do i uninstall? make uninstall?
<en1gma> partition magic can resize on the fly
<DaSkreech> if you made from source yes
<en1gma> just resize it
<pihl`> yeah, I'm going to install it now :)
<en1gma> it will move fat, ntfs, ext2 ext3
<rr72> DaSkreech~ ty and what does make clean do?
<en1gma> etc...
<Lars_G> rr72: deletes the compiled objects and libs in the compiling directory
<en1gma> make clean is like a make default
<en1gma> it restores it the way it was originally
<Lars_G> rr72: so when you run make again all files are recompiled. not only these that have changed
<en1gma> Lars_G is more correct...i was just be general
<Lars_G> en1gma: make default is more radical and can alter autoconf files, afaik
<en1gma> yea i was just being general
<Lars_G> I was beign a corporal
<en1gma> not general but simplifying
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> :P
* DaSkreech shakes head
<soulrider> ghwo can i uninstalla  program i installed with adept, and remove everythign that program created too?
<soulrider> leave no traces of it
* rr72 loves making fibenachi recursive
<soulrider> how can i uninstall a *
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Depends on the program
<soulrider> wine :P
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Have you tried a purge?
<soulrider> i insatlled somethign with wne, but i cant uninstall it
<soulrider> purge ?
<Lars_G> soulrider: "sudo dpkg -P wine"
<en1gma> ok guys i dont want to dload the daper amd64bit dvd kubuntu that has the 2.6.15-25 kernel i just want to change it out (or i would really like to change out with a 2.6.17 but if it can only be done with a 2.6.15-25 amd 64bit corpral than ill do it with that
<Lars_G> soulrider: It will delete config files and dirs too
<soulrider> sweet
<soulrider> thanks
<soulrider> i need tos atrt writing all these tips down
<Lars_G> be carefull with it, if you purge your kernel it'll be fun
<Lars_G> soulrider: Get basket it's a wonderfull notes app
<DaSkreech> en1gma: See the problem with that is that a kernel kicks in on reboot
<soulrider> aight
<en1gma> im gonna have to remaster a dvd i think
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: I was looking at that. Whats that about?
<en1gma> i have alot of dvds to play with
<en1gma> :)
<soulrider> cool
<soulrider> i still gotta try k9copy
<en1gma> or what would really be nice is.....to use this kubuntu 2.6.15-23 amd64 bit general.....and add the newer kernel and tell kubuntu to use that one instead
<en1gma> are kubuntus kernels done like debians? precompiled already so you can just install it
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: It's a hierarchiral note takign system
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Newest beta integrates with kontact too
<en1gma> or replace it like you can dload it with apt-get
<DaSkreech> Whats this about a clipboard as well?
<DaSkreech> en1gma: Yes
<en1gma> so what would be the best way to use a newer kernel with this kubuntu dvd and then save it or do i remaster it
<en1gma> how would i go about doing this the easiest way
<rOOb> en1gma, if u are wanting to know if u can use diff kernels...yes u can
<en1gma> and save to dvd...remember i not using my hard drives at all
<rOOb> en1gma, use apt-get
<en1gma> just a live dvd
<en1gma> apt-get will dload it and install it (is that when i remaster it? before reboot
<rOOb> oh en1gma well if u are on a linve dvd im not sure how u can.....why even do it on a live dvd?
<rodrigo_> hello all of you!
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: I've not played with the clipboard but I think it's to paste/copy several stuff from clip
<rodrigo_> hello enigma!
<en1gma> the reason i need to get a newer kernel is cause in 2.6.15-23 my wifi nic dont work
<en1gma> its broken
<en1gma> it is fixed in newer kernels
<Lars_G> en1gma: it should be doable afaik
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: So It's an effective replacement of Knotes?
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: In theory, it is.
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: So you have never used it?
<en1gma> is there a tool in kubuntu that remasters
<rodrigo_> I am new here......Somebody can explain me?
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: For me, it works alongside. flat notes in knotes synced with my clie (palm), hierarchiral notes in basket and I'll have to write my own conduit when I find a free hierarchiral program for the palm I like
<en1gma> or is there a cfg file or switch or cheat to tell it to load that kernel upon boot
<rOOb> en1gma, umm well u will probly need to make your own live dvd....ive nevr done this so i dont know
<rOOb> en1gma, why cant u install to hdd?
<en1gma> i wonder if i do it in windows or if i can do it from a livedvd os
<en1gma> like when im booted up in kububu
<en1gma> i have 4*250 sata in a raid0
<en1gma> i dont want to touch it
<rOOb> en1gma, what kinda filesytem are u using?
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> ntfs but im in raid0
<en1gma> i have alot of info on my system
<rOOb> en1gma, well uu arnt gonna be able to do it in linux
<rOOb> en1gma, then w/e u do DO NOT WRITE TO THE HDD
<DaSkreech> en1gma: You could pick up a spare hard drive
<Lars_G> en1gma: ntfs 4, 5 or 5.1?
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Hi
<en1gma> well if i can use isobuster to rename the newer kernel to the same as the old would that work
<Lars_G> rOOb: he can, with a commercial driver
<rOOb> en1gma, linux doesnt have good ntfs support...if u write to the disk it can andprobly will corrupt alot of stuff
<en1gma> im not sure how it works on livedvds but there is a couple files that have to go into /boot
<DaSkreech> Why doesn't mplayer recognize .au on the command line?
<rOOb> Lars_G, even then man...i dont tell ppl to
<Lars_G> en1gma: what version of ntfs btw?
<Lars_G> rOOb: the makers assure it's safe
<rodrigo_> hello sombody can help me?
<rOOb> Lars_G, hehe im still not gonna try it...or tell ppl to tr it
<rOOb> rodrigo_, we arnt mind readers...stat eyour problem
<rOOb> *state
<Lars_G> rodrigo_: no, sorry, we can't you haven't asked anything
<soulrider> im trying to convince my friend to install kubuntu, he sais he wont unless he can play age of empires 2 :P
<Lars_G> soulrider: buy him cedega
<rOOb> soulrider, yea tell him to use cedega
<rodrigo_> why.......we cant talk anything?....
<Lars_G> soulrider: Give me a second
<Lars_G> rodrigo_: ASK
<soulrider> im trying to get him a torrent: P
<Lars_G> soulrider: I can't condone it.
<soulrider> rodrigo_:  que encesitas?
<visik7> soulrider: check cedega database
<rOOb> soulrider, http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3126
<DaSkreech> Actually I thnk that Wine can do AGOE2 now
<DaSkreech> AOE
<rOOb> cedgea has 3 starts for it
<en1gma> god dang hotel wifi crap
<en1gma> what did i miss
<Lars_G> rOOb: http://www.ntfs-linux.com/
<mossman> Wine can do it. AOE
<en1gma> something about ntfs version
<DaSkreech> AOE2?
<soulrider> apparently AOE wont work 1005 well in wine
<Lars_G> 3 stars is not good
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> AOE 2
<rodrigo_> Bueno en castellano.....Alguien usa Postfix?
<soulrider> yo no
<Lars_G> rodrigo_: I do.
<soulrider> hay un canal de IRC en espaol
<bl3ssing> gekko`, can you resend the last lines you typed, please?
<soulrider> quizas quieras ir ahi
<Lars_G> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rOOb> Lars_G, yea ive heard of that...and ive heard bad things....i wouldnt trust it on my partions....not that i have any ntfs around
<DaSkreech> !jp
<ubotu> I know nothing about jp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soulrider> eso mismo ubotu
<Lars_G> rOOb: thanks for the feedback
<rodrigo_> bueno....el que si....quisiera si han configurado el archivo named.conf
<rOOb> Lars_G, np?
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: baka ;)
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: please don't be offended :)
<soulrider> rodrigo_:  #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es
<rodrigo_> soulrider: eres argentino?
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> por? :-/
<kamikaze_j> hola
<Lars_G> Es un Argentino Light
<gekko`> bl3ssing: check ps ax | grep dcopserver
<DaSkreech> OK can I run kaffiene from the cli without a gui?
<rodrigo_> porque veo que hablan muy rapido y me gustaria fijar algun contacto.....tengo preguntas algo interesantes
<soulrider> my friend is asking whats hte difference between ubuntu adn kubuntu
<gekko`> bl3ssing: and kill any session of adept, if there's any
<soulrider> no, no soy argentino
<rOOb> soulrider, kubuntu uses kde as default
<Lars_G> soulrider: se dice que los Uruguayos son argentinos light
<rOOb> soulrider, where ubuntu used gnome
<soulrider> por dios, no
<zeng> wolaaaaaaaaaaa
<kamikaze_j> xD
<Konstable> When I use "Execute shell command" from Konqueror, and if I use a sudo command, the dialog that pops up prompts me for password but won't let me enter it.  Is there a way around this?
<soulrider> ahh
<zeng> hay algun espaol?????????''
<soulrider> thanks rOOb
<rodrigo_> si..por?
<zeng> olaaaaaaa
<rOOb> soulrider, np man
<zeng> xD
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Afaik the only good video player with cli interface is VLC, but you won't be able to SEE video unless you use svgalib or aalib
<zeng> nse
<Lars_G> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bl3ssing> gekko`, ps ax | grep dcopserver
<DaSkreech> Konstable: Use kdesu
<bl3ssing>  6894 ?        S      0:00 dcopserver [kdeinit]  --nosid
<bl3ssing>  7096 pts/4    R+     0:00 grep dcopserver
<Lars_G> This channel is english centric.
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: It's not video
<Lars_G> soulrider helped rodrigo_ in spanish as a favor
<zeng> jubuntu mejor.,.
<rodrigo_> this channel is world centric
<zeng> asias dewwwwwwww
<Konstable> DaSkreech thanks
<DaSkreech> Konstable: Sure
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: audio? streams? I'd personally use mplayer
<rodrigo_> who are you Lars_G in this channel?
<gekko`> bl3ssing: I end up with my knowledge then
<Lars_G> rodrigo_: I am no OP if that's what you're asking. Still beign beligerant with me will archieve nothing
<soulrider> rodrigo_:  ------------------->    #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-e
<kamikaze_j> jajajaj
<soulrider> ah te van a poder ayudar mejor
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: It's not recognizing the files
<Lars_G> rodrigo_: soulrider spoke to you in spanish as a courtesy because you refused to go to the spanish speaking channels you were pointed to, this does not means people will start screaming in spanish all around in here and asking for people from their same country like zeng did, I am no OP to enforce it, but I can for SURE ask for cooperation. My statement wasn't even directed to you in personal.
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: It plays them it just doesn't recognize them
<kamikaze_j> xD
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Hmmm odd.... you could try VLC, it does has a cli interface.
<soulrider> i love VLC
<rodrigo_> thank you Lars_G......Im looking for a chat where I could talk about Linux, more about Kubuntu
<kamikaze_j> spanish power!!!
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: Why? Mplayer plays them so does Kaffeine
<DaSkreech> Welsh Power!!
<Lars_G> soulrider: Me too! it's one of the best players out there, even if it's plugin for firefox is saddly deficient compared to mplayer's
* DaSkreech hikes up his kilt
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: You said they were not recognized.
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: They play but they are not recognized
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Btw kaffeine is just a GUI, it could be using a mplayer, gstreamer, xine or other engine for playback
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: Want me to explain? :)
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: what do you mean "not recognized"
<Lars_G> yes, please
<rr72> if remove --purge and then compile by hand wine will i lose all my applications?
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: From the command line mplayer <path/to/fi<tab>> doesn't complete
<Lars_G> rr72: It shouldn't touch your ~/.wine but I can't guarantee it
<en1gma> ok im back i was talking to my cousin
<DaSkreech> since as far as bash is concerned mplayer has no bubsiness knowing about the file
<en1gma> ok what dio di miss again
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: that's a hiccup with BASH's new autocompletion system
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Try tcsh or zsh for a while ;)
<rodrigo_> Lars_G......can you give me information about another channel knowed for my objetive?
<Lars_G> rodrigo_: #ubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> Yup yup but right click (which krashes my Kubuntu btw I need to fix that) on the file shows kafeinie and amarok
<Lars_G> rodrigo_: debe tener mas gente que #kubuntu-es y postfix ata?e a cualquier ubuntu
<en1gma> ok if anyone can help me get a newer kernel on my livedvd without using my HD unless its in windows i would appreciate it
<soulrider> Lars_G: i hate firefox, Opera FTW :P
<Lars_G> soulrider: I love both. I am currently using firefox for a few extensions I love
<rodrigo_> ok Lars_G....thank you for your help.
<soulrider> is there any program to remove CSS? CSS as in DVD encryption
<Lars_G> en1gma: That's goint to be a LOAD of fun, if possible at all
<en1gma> crap
<en1gma> who is the livedvd expert here :)
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: Wait where are the filetype associations again?
<Lars_G> soulrider: if you install decss you will be able to watch encrypted DVDs, it's impossible to remove it FROM the disc, but I am sure many rippers can remove it
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Good question, I am not sure, I should check it out
<soulrider> yea, thast what i meant
<soulrider> somethign like anyDVD
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: the new autocomplete is driving me mad
<soulrider> can i get it fromt he repositories?
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: Found em :)
<Lars_G> soulrider: Sorry never done it :(
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: I love it
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: where's it?
<DaSkreech> Konqui -> Tools -> Config Konqi -> File associations
<Lars_G> o.O
<Lars_G> does that affect bash's autocompletion?
<bioticpro> Is there a way to make konq identify as a custom browser version, unstead of just the ones in the pulldown
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: It better :)
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Meaning "no"
<Lars_G> :)
<bl3ssing> gekko`, put your mind in control again ... cause I love the way it is working. :) Thank you man ... I'll try to find something else ... maybe I'll be lucky and I'll find it by myself (just the way Christopher Coloumb found the America (that's why I'm residing on it ... right? :D)
<Lars_G> Ok I'm going I need to rest my brain
<Lars_G> be well all
<rodrigo_> Lars_G Do you know something about LinuxBox?
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: Later
<Lars_G> rodrigo_: No :( I don't even know what it is
<rOOb> hello all can someone uses ubuntu use the kubuntu kde source...the brand new one?
<rOOb> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<rodrigo_> Lars_G: the problem is that in the chat you give me nobody knows about LinuxBox. Nobody here knows about that?...I cant polive it!
<gekko`> bl3ssing: as a last solution I would suggest to restart your system, but it's not the way of solution I like :P
<en1gma> anyone familiar with DSL
<soulrider> i think i convinced my friend to install kubuntu, at least downlaod it :D
<Lars_G> rodrigo_: what is LinuxBox??
<soulrider> en1gma: im using aDSL
<DaSkreech> rodrigo_: Is that a Distro?
<bl3ssing> gekko`, neither do I! We're engineers, right? :D
<en1gma> does kubuntu have a feature like DSL where you can save your config to dvd and have it auto loaded upon reboot. or save the apps you get and also have those loaded upon reboot
<gekko`> bl3ssing: well, at least trying to be ;)
<soulrider> uhm
<rodrigo_> Its a hardware with a linux embedded
<soulrider> i use ppoconfig to set a connection up
<soulrider> and pon to connect
<soulrider> i cant really follow your question, sory
<soulrider> sorry*
<bl3ssing> gekko`, I'll do it than. see us ... later (in some minutes). I'll be back, so ... don't think you'll get ride of me that fast. :D
<gekko`> ok :)
<rodrigo_> im doing a proyect for an protocol sniffer with that
<bl3ssing> hello everyone.
<bl3ssing> gekko`, no changes. The same.
<bl3ssing> :(
<gekko`> bl3ssing: does apt-get work?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo_: Whats the project?
<CVirus> how can I make my System tray group the icons in two horizontal rows not one ?
<rodrigo_> DaSkreech: its about a sniffer that captures paquet!
<DaSkreech> CVirus: I think I have this one
<DaSkreech> rodrigo_: Where is your problem?
<CVirus> DaSkreech: I had it by default with gentoo's KDE ... cant do it with Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> CVirus: It's the new KDE
<rodrigo_> I would like to know if somebody  have worked with embbedded sistems?
<DaSkreech> CVirus: Edit the Panel and set the size to custom and 48 pixles
<bl3ssing> what is this apt-get? I didn't do anything when the computer was restarted again. I've just opened the Adept and ... the same.
<bl3ssing> gekko`, what is this apt-get? I didn't do anything when the computer was restarted again. I've just opened the Adept and ... the same.
<CVirus> DaSkreech: Thanks alot
<DaSkreech> CVirus: Worked?
<CVirus> DaSkreech: yeah .. Thanks
<gekko`> bl3ssing: try "apt-get update"
<gekko`> sudo
<the-erm-2> ok another crazy su question.
<the-erm-2> I have managed to change the password using sudo passwd
<the-erm-2> good thing for me, then I logged in using su.
<DaSkreech> the-erm-2: "the" password?
<the-erm-2> it didn't pass $DISPLAY quite right, so anyone know how to get the X session passed when you do an su?
<draik> Anybody know how to deal with a BREAK upgrade?
<rodrigo_> DaSkreech: whats the problem
<the-erm-2> er .. never mind su -p works.
<draik> I can't install an upgrade because it will cause a BREAK. I just want to get rid of Adept Updater from my systray
<DaSkreech> rodrigo_: Well if you had a more general question not specific to the LinuxBox then ask that. Someone might be able to help
<DaSkreech> draik: Which app?
<TheHighChild> Does anyone use Knode?
<en1gma> does kububtu have a 64bit cd (not the dvd)
<draik> DaSkreech, you mean the upgrade?
<bl3ssing> gekko`, i got to sudo dpkg --configure -a .... :) (since it asked me about dpkg .. and than, I'll try sudo apt-get update. :) hope it will works.
<DaSkreech> Si
<dako_> I want to rip mp3's with KAudioCreater, but I get this error when the rip is done "Cannot place file, unable to make directories."
<draik> libtotem-plparser1
<rodrigo_> whats about strongArm ?
<TheHighChild> en1gma: yes
<rodrigo_> somebody know aboout StrongArm?
<rodrigo_> somebody know about somtething of Linux?
<rr72> yeah
<rr72> bad to do rm -fr /
<chosebine> :-)
<gekko`> rr72: you shouldnt joke with that command
<DaSkreech> draik: where are you getting it from?
<TheHighChild> Insufficient permissions to perform that command
<rr72> gekko`~ that has been given to me so many times
<TheHighChild> better try with sudo
<en1gma> mirc i hate IT
<rr72> by jerks who hate me
<chosebine> I would like to know how many people made the mistake of writing it
<en1gma> someone said something to me but i got disconnected
<TheHighChild> en1gma: yes, there is a 64 desktop cd
<draik> DaSkreech, from Adept Updater
<gekko`> rr72: very evil from them
<en1gma> ah yea thats what i was wanting to know...;i see 2 version of the 64bit..1 is alternate and other is desktop
<DaSkreech> :-) have you added any custom repositories?
<rodrigo_> rr72: can I make you a question?
<TheHighChild> en1gma: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso
<rr72> huh? u mean ask me?
<rr72> im waiting for compilation to be done
<en1gma> i found the ftp but i see an alternate and a desktop
<gekko`> lol
<rr72> ack its boring
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to install OpenOffice , but i have broken pkges that can't seem to be fixed , anyone interested in helping ...check this out ;  http://pastebin.ca/112535
<rr72> rodrigo_~ what u need?
<TheHighChild> en1gma: alternate is for a server installation, desktop is for normal installs and is also a live cd
<bl3ssing> gekko`, Done! now?
<bl3ssing> :)
<en1gma> anyone know what kernel comes with 6.06
<en1gma> i need the version that has the latest kernel
<dako_> can anyone help me?
<en1gma> i dont care if its -current or beta or whatever
<rr72> dako_~ just ask
<crimsun> en1gma: 2.6.15-26.45.
<rr72> if someone knows the anwser they will help u
<BluesKaj> ask away dako , maybe someone can help
<gekko`> bl3ssing: run "kdesu adept" and hope it works
<rodrigo_> rr72: do you know about "packet filter" ?
<intelikey> en1gma 2.6.15
<dako_> I want to rip mp3's with KAudioCreater, but I get this error when the rip is done "Cannot place file, unable to make directories."
<rr72> rodrigo_~ i know about magic packets but not packet filters
<en1gma> i really need to get into the 2.6.16 to feel good about my module not being broken
<en1gma> any version (64bit amd/general) come with a 2.6.16 kernel
<TheHighChild> en1gma: why not upgrade after installation?
<rodrigo_> rr72: magic packet is for PXE, but packet filter is a library for capture packets necesary for libpcap...Do you kno about that?
<en1gma> im using a livedvd
<chosebine> when you upgrade some package (with apt-get upgade) , is there a way to know the changes between the pakage's version ex: security fixes, normal update etc...?
<en1gma> or livecd
<en1gma> i have 4*250 sata raid0 i dont want to mess with that
<rr72> rodrigo_~ why are u quizing me if u know the answers?
<draik> DaSkreech, not really. I added multiverse, that's all
<TheHighChild> en1gma: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will get you the latest kernel, just won't work after you reboot
<DaSkreech> draik: Strange.
<gekko`> chosebine: check /usr/share/doc/<application> there should be a changelog
<rr72> en1gma~ i came to kubuntu cause debian couldnt handle my sata card
<DaSkreech> draik: What uses libtotem?
<rr72> rodrigo_~ oh and now
<chosebine> gekko:thanks
<DaSkreech> You have totem installed?
<rr72> rodrigo_~ where is this going?
<draik> DaSkreech, I don't recall installing totem
<feros> hello
<en1gma> TheHighChild can i remaster a dvd from the linuxdvd iso
<en1gma> before reboot
<DaSkreech> >-<
<draik> I think it was installed when I installed QDVDAuthor
<rodrigo_> rr72: Im looking for somebody who know about the library libpcap....its for my proyect
<feros> how do i switch to EFnet?? i have just installed kubuntu:p
<en1gma> sata i would be ok with but im in raid0
<rr72> rodrigo_~ can't help sorry
<draik> DaSkreech, Nope, totem not installed
<DaSkreech> feros: /server irc.efnet.com I think
<intelikey> feros /server irc.efnet.net
<rr72> lol
<DaSkreech> draik: Then I guess it's safe to ignore. Give me a second
<draik> k
<TheHighChild> en1gma: You can do anything you would on a normal installation, just all of the packages you install and kernels you upgrade won't be there once you reboot. As for remastering DVD's, not sure what's involved with that bro, sorry
<rr72> /operserc set superadmin on
<DaSkreech> rodrigo_: have you checked the website for that library?
<en1gma> TheHighChild i need someone to save the stuff to cd/dvd before i reboot so i dont have to dload everything all over again
<en1gma> someone = someway
<DaSkreech> en1gma: You don't have two CD Drives?
<rodrigo_> DaSkreech: yes, i had compiled it for my architecture, but something is wrong in the patching level!
<en1gma> i wish
<en1gma> i have 2gig o ram
<en1gma> can i put one iso in my ram
<en1gma> to manipulate
<en1gma> idk im just guessing
<TheHighChild> en1gma: k3b is a standard burning app that does DVD's. It's in the default install on cd
<intelikey> if ram is big enough
<en1gma> yea but the dvd is mounted i cant take it out to put another dvd in can i
<en1gma> or should i dload the cd and boot toram cheat
<intelikey> not easily
<en1gma> and put new cd in
<en1gma> and do it that way
<bl3ssing> gekko`, trying to start Adept now. Hope's working. :d
<TheHighChild> en1gma: load the livecd to ram
<cow_2001> when i don't touch the touchpad gifs in konqueror are showed in a very low framerate
<rodrigo_> rr72: so do you know something about something? Im looking for help, im not quizing you. Respet that
<puttz> hello
<rr72> sorry i thought u were quizing me
<cow_2001> when i move the cursor around the gif acts normally
<intelikey> en1gma yeah if you can put an iso in ram and then boot that iso....   i don't think linux will play nicely there tho.
<cow_2001> anyone got a clue to what's happening?
<rr72> i know stuff abuot WoW and Guns and Airplanes and Boats
<puttz> is it some one here who use steam in wine??
<en1gma> yea sounds like trouble
<visik7> puttz: steam works great in cedega
<en1gma> ok i might be taking this to far....it might be fixed in 2.6.15.-25 but i seriously doubt it when it dont work in 2.6.15-23
<puttz> ok
<BluesKaj> bad for the wine
<visik7> puttz: and you can compile cedega by yourself
<en1gma> where is changelog for amd64bit genral 2.6.15-25 located
<puttz> hmm but it i want a program for free :/
<en1gma> ill go read and see if it was fixed
<en1gma> maybe my module was fixed in it but i doubt it
<puttz> i want a program for free..
<DaSkreech> puttz: You can compile cedega for free
<BluesKaj> I'll try again, I'm trying to install OpenOffice , but i have broken pkges that can't seem to be fixed , anyone interested in helping ...check this out ;  http://pastebin.ca/112535
<en1gma> puttz www.google.com "program free"
<cow_2001> guess not
<en1gma> :)
<puttz> ok tanks
<en1gma> lol
<chosebine> en1gma: good joke
<puttz> sry my english sux :P
<en1gma> about 10,000,000 hits at least
<TheHighChild> I was about to throw that one at en1ma for the changelog Q. lol
<en1gma> when you put "free" in google its a disaster
<chosebine> en1gma: yeah and none of it will be revelent
<puttz> uhmm .. ok
<en1gma> exactly
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> ok i googling the changelog brb
<gekko`> BluesKaj: did you try re-installing the package?
<intelikey> well they fixed something in xorg in the last update and it don't work right no mo
<BluesKaj> yes gekko
<chosebine> google seems to have lost the battle of the revelent result
<bl3ssing> what means this code: ps ax | grep adept
<bl3ssing> 20821 pts/3    R+     0:00 grep adept
<bl3ssing> I want to open Adept, and it comes in Read only mode. I want to install/uninstall things. :D
<gekko`> bl3ssing: it tells you that you just ran 'grep adept'
<intelikey> bl3ssing means adept is not running
<TheHighChild> bl3ssing: What you are seeing is the command process you just typed.
<pihl`> how do you automatically connect to a wireless network with wireless assistant? It doesn't start when I boot
<BluesKaj> the pastebin text is a copy of the text in the synaptic dialog box after attempting an install
<intelikey> bl3ssing the updator is prolly running.
<gekko`> BluesKaj: I don't see the command there
<BluesKaj> cmd?
<gekko`> yes
<intelikey> automatic updating do get in the way of normal install/remove of packages   yessir
<BluesKaj> was using synaptic
<bl3ssing> but i don't have it the adept .......
<bl3ssing> :(
<rodrigo_> pihl`: you should see etc/messages
<puttz> uhmm ..
<pihl`> okey
<bl3ssing> I press: kdesu adept, and it comes nothing ... waiting and waiting and waiting ...
<intelikey> etc/messages ?
<en1gma> gonna reboot brb
<chosebine> bl3ssing: kill it and retry
<puttz> i need a program for free so i can use steam .. some one who know a program ?? (my english sux)
<gekko`> BluesKaj: try apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org
<chosebine> puttz:good luck! (my advice: dual boot in windows...)
<gekko`> bl3ssing: use apt-get install --reinstall adept
<DaSkreech> puttz: You can install cedega
<gekko`> or remove --purge adept
<puttz> chosebine : my english sux but i thin you meen that i will use both windows and linux ?????
<pihl`> rodrigo_, where's etc/messages? :)
<rodrigo_> pihl`: there in this archive you can see a log with information about what services are in the boot process. Then if wirelless assistan is not here you should append it.
<puttz> cedega is nott free ...
<gekko`> puttz: wine
<DaSkreech> puttz: yes it is if you compile it yourself
<puttz> wine dosnt work
<DaSkreech> puttz: You can get the source code and build your own cedega
<chosebine> puttz:not at the same time, you chose wich os you want to run at boot time
<BluesKaj> gekko http://pastebin.ca/112547
<puttz> hmm .. i want to lurn linux so i dont want xp .. :/
<chosebine> bl3ssing: adept is already started but there is a bug preventing it from running, kill it whit the command pkill adept and retry to start it
<gekko`> BluesKaj: what does 'apt-get check' tell you?
<BluesKaj> my question is , how do i get rid of the broken pkgs or fix them  ?
<gekko`> puttz: if you want to play games you should use windows
<DaSkreech> Or learn to code and build games for Linux :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj sudo apt-get install -f
<bl3ssing> gekko`, the solution comes from you! I told you your mind must work ... :D :) thanks man. chosebine, thank you for your help too.
<rodrigo_> pihl`: In a console program (shell), you write "vi /etc/messages"
<intelikey> BluesKaj alternatively sudo apt-get remove -f
<gekko`> bl3ssing: no problem, and how did it work now?
<pihl`> k
<puttz> i want to play yes but nott so much .. i will lurn me linux for fun but i will play sometime :P
<BluesKaj> intelikey, what does that do?
<intelikey> rodrigo_ what will /etc/messages do ?
<DaSkreech> puttz: Do what I do turn your computer into a game :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj fix broken packages.   that's what you said you wanted.
<BluesKaj> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<BluesKaj> yes
<intelikey> rodrigo_ ?
<bl3ssing> it works, gekko`. :)
<bl3ssing> patiance means everything.
<bl3ssing> :)
<gekko`> bl3ssing: did you use apt-get install --reinstall?
<bl3ssing> gekko`, yeap.
<rodrigo_> intelikey: There you can see if wireless and other services are up when the system boot
<puttz> i cant english so i dont think i will be here :P
<gekko`> BluesKaj: try apt-get remove openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-l10n-en-za
<rodrigo_> intelikey: do you understand?
<intelikey> rodrigo_ that's what i though you were after.   it is not /etc/messages  it is /var/log/messages   no ?
<rodrigo_> intel
<rodrigo_> intelikey: ok........its that...
<intelikey> :)
<rodrigo_> im confuse with /etc/secure
<intelikey> now point pihl` to the correct file
<rodrigo_> intelikey: /etc/secure is a log for remote connections.......ok
<intelikey> no logs are in /var/log    not /etc
<rodrigo_> intelikey: yes, but is a log too.
<intelikey> unless you highly customize things it's not.
<BluesKaj> no luck ,gekko ..broken pkges are still blocking
<rr72> is it good etiquite to make clean after u make install?
<intelikey> rr72  yes.  assuming it made properly and installed ok.   you should save the tarball in case you need to make uninstall
<rr72> i never make uninstall
<rr72> never new about it
<rr72> wish i havce on so many occasions
<gekko`> BluesKaj: apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org
<gekko`> then install it again
<rodrigo_> intelikey: yes.......there isnt the name of a log but a log have lines about some activity in your system
<rodrigo_> intelikey: an secure works like that
<rodrigo_> its active
<BluesKaj> bummer gekko  still no luck. "Package openoffice.org is not installed, so not removed"
<gekko`> oh
<intelikey> rodrigo_ hmmm ok.    what writes /etc/secure  ?      i'd like to look into this.
<BluesKaj> gekko, I think a repository caused this problem...I had to dump some cuz they were blocking synaptic and adept from downloading upgrades etc
<intelikey> BluesKaj what exactly are you trying to accomplish ?      if you don't mind my asking.
<BluesKaj> i replaced the bad repos and I think these are blocking my attempts at installing openoffice
<BluesKaj> remnants
<bobbyyu> I have a problem with my floppy drive: it takes a long time or it keeps loading when it reads to a floppy disk
<intelikey> !pastebin      your /etc/sources.list   lets have a look
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastebin      your /etc/sources.list   lets have a look - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rr72> lol
<intelikey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rr72> u can always compuile by hand
<intelikey> roll your own oo  ???   why would you ?
<bobbyyu> Can anyone help me?
<Hawkwind> Why would you compile things on a deb based distro anyways ?
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: No Deb?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, I'm trying to install openoffice, but some remnabt broken dependies from a failed earlier attempt using bad repos has caused the this blockage ...at least that's what i think is going on .. :)
<bobbyyu> I already asked it.
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I specifically meant OOo compiling :P
<gekko`> Hawkwind: to enable/disable some functions
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Even then, build a deb :P
<gekko`> ah
<Hawkwind> gekko`: Build a deb, and enable/disable the features that way :)
<gekko`> I know
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: I just built a deb for tmw
<Hawkwind> Compiling things can mess up a system when it comes to the package manager
<DaSkreech> bobbyyu: Didn't see it
<intelikey> BluesKaj ok then run this and pastebin the error messages  if any.   sudo apt-get remove -f
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I just setup an E17 repo last night :)
<DaSkreech> Schweet
<bobbyyu> I have a problem with my floppy drive: it takes a long time or it keeps loading when it reads to a floppy disk
<DaSkreech>  Why don't you MOTU?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Or join #ebuntu :)
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I will eventually.  Still learning the build process since I just started using *Ubuntu a month ago after 4 1/2 years of building rpms
<rr72> whats ebuntu?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Hawkwind> rr72: Ubuntu based on E17
<DaSkreech> exactly what it sounds like
<rr72> why wont 2 packs upgradr?
<intelikey> then there is nothing broken on your system BluesKaj
<rr72> linux and linux-headers or somin liek taht
<CheeseBurgerMan> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<CheeseBurgerMan> Might help. ;)
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I have built the last 2 versions of Xchat when it came out and uploaded it to REVU.  Still learning though
<bobbyyu> At least tell me if this problem is common among Kubuntu Dapper Drake
<DaSkreech> bobbyyu: I don't know I haven't used a floppy since 1999
<BluesKaj> intelikey, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<intelikey> BluesKaj run this and pastebin any errors it pukes out.   sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<bobbyyu> You use a USB key?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: You interested in trying the E17 debs at all ?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, check this out first, http://pastebin.ca/112547
<intelikey> looking.
<DaSkreech> bobbyyu: Or even Cds
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Yeah in a bit I'm trying to outsmart bash
<rr72> The following packages have been kept back:
<rr72>   linux-headers-386 linux-image-386
<intelikey> bobbyyu no problem with floppies here.  but i manually mount/umount everything.
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: When you're ready, http://SeerOfSouls.com/ is where they are.  Just click on the Deb Packages tab and all the info is there
<rr72> after a upgrade
<bobbyyu> How do you manually mount?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, that's the same message
<Hawkwind> bobbyyu: sudo mount /mnt/floppy   is one example
<rr72> mount /legs ;)
<rr72> fsck
<rr72> fsck
<intelikey> BluesKaj run this and pastebin any errors it pukes out.   sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-core
<intelikey> rr72 how dumb  you umount before an fsck    pfft
<intelikey> :)
<keith> #opensync
<intelikey> bobbyyu sudo mount -o umask=0 /dev/fd0 /mnt -t vfat
<BluesKaj> intelikey, http://pastebin.ca/112570
<intelikey> looking
<rr72> intelikey~ debby doesnt like taht tho
<intelikey> BluesKaj lets try removing the offending packages, shall we...  sudo apt-get remove  openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-l10n-en-za
<rikioh> i followed the guidelines on java.sun.com for installing java on my machine and it installed in my home/username directory so inside i now have home/username/jre 1.5.06
<rikioh> but it dont work in my web browser
<rikioh> do i need a plugin ?
<gekko`> intelikey: "03:00 < gekko`> BluesKaj: try apt-get remove openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-l10n-en-za"
<gekko`> ^^
<Hawkwind> !java > rikioh
<BluesKaj> intelikey, gekko , ..http://pastebin.ca/112578
<intelikey> BluesKaj sudo dpkg -P --force-all  openoffice.org-l10n-en-us
<acid-trip> ok right now i'm in unix would kubuntu be able to mount and read my ufs temporarily to give me time to get the data i want off of it?
<soulrider> how can i view partitoons adn the free space?
<rikioh> the following packages have unmet dependencies: sun-java5-bin: depends: unixodbc but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<soulrider> !free space
<ubotu> I know nothing about free space - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> df -h
<soulrider> thanks
<intelikey> fdisk -l
<acid-trip> lol inte
<rikioh> the following packages have unmet dependencies: sun-java5-bin: depends: unixodbc but it is not installable E: Broken packages............. thats what it says when i try to use sudo apt-install sun-java5-bin
<intelikey> acid-trip ufs is in the mount 'known file systems'
<intelikey> patients is a vertue.
<zappix> Hello.
<intelikey> rikioh enable your repos and install it.
<intelikey> unixodbc - ODBC tools libraries
<zappix> Erm.... for some reason, when I attempt to run "make file"
<intelikey> !info unixodbc
<ubotu> unixodbc: ODBC tools libraries. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-11build1 (dapper), package size 262 kB, installed size 780 kB
<zappix> I get a "make: unknown command" error
<rikioh> multiverse and universe are enabled intelikey
<intelikey> zappix sudo apt-get install build-essiental
<CheeseBurgerMan> zappix: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sorry, intelikey, but spelling mattesr. ;)
<intelikey> rikioh read ubotu ^
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wow, that was ironic. matters*
<BluesKaj> well, it looked good at first intelikey, but it's still not working
<BluesKaj> http://pastebin.ca/112587
<zappix> Reading package lists... Done
<zappix> Building dependency tree... Done
<zappix> E: Couldn't find package build-essiental
<intelikey> i was a little earily wasn't it CheeseBurgerMan
<zappix> That supposed to happen? >>
<TheHighChild> essential***
<CheeseBurgerMan> zappix: OK, have you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<zappix> nope.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try it. ;)
<zappix> Reading package lists... done
<zappix> woo
<TheHighChild> zappix: It's essential, not essiental
<zappix> heh
<rikioh> intelikey im following that guide after enabling mutiverse and universe it says to open konsole and type sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<zappix> That makes sense =P
<rikioh> when i do that i get an error tho
<rikioh> that its not installable
<zappix> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<zappix> Sure it is build-essential?
<zappix> o_O
<intelikey> rikioh that package is in "main"
<intelikey> BluesKaj i don't see any problem with that pastebin   looks good to me.
<BluesKaj> ok, I'll post the message i get from synaptic
<BluesKaj> I'm getting tired anyway
<zappix> By the looks of it, it did not work....
<zappix> D:
<CheeseBurgerMan> zappix: Since you've added multiverse/universe, have you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<zappix> Yes.
<intelikey> BluesKaj you could wild card that thing   sudo dpkg -P --force-all `dpkg -l | grep openoffice | cut -d' ' -f3`         <---- if that don't fix it, it can't be fixed.    then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<TheHighChild> apt-cache search build |grep essential
<TheHighChild> see if that turns up anything
<zappix> Me?
<zappix> No messages were returned.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes.
<intelikey> TheHighChild apt-cache  searches the database of 'installable' packages.   dpkg -l  displays the installed ones.
<TheHighChild> intelikey: isn't he trying to install build-essential?
<intelikey> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<intelikey> TheHighChild i hope so.
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<intelikey> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<zappix> Oh
<zappix> right
<BluesKaj> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<BluesKaj> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe
<intelikey>           multiverse
<rikioh> intelikey is there something i need to use the firefox java plugin because it says package break - ther was an error commiting changes. possible there was a problem download some packages or the commit would break packages
<zappix> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<zappix> !info: Event not found
<ubotu> I know nothing about info: Event not found - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rikioh> it wont even let me download the package thru adept
<zappix> And......Build-essential is used in replacment of "make?"
<rikioh> it just says package break
<zappix> The problem is I have to run a Makefile but "make" is an unknown command D:
<CheeseBurgerMan> zappix: build-essential is a metapackage which installs make and other things that let you compile stuff. If I remember everything that it installed, I'd tell you. ;)
<TheHighChild> zappix: make is a part of the build-essential package
<TheHighChild> damn that was fast
<zappix> Ah
<zappix> ok
<zappix> Guessing I need to get it from somewhere?
<TheHighChild> zappix: make sure you added the repos to your sources.list, pastebin them if you don't mind
<zappix> ...eh?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rikioh> i wouldnt care if i had java for konqueror or firefox but i cant find a java plugin for konqueror and the java plugin for mozilla firefox is a proken package that i cant download cuz it would cause a break
<lnxkde> DaSkreech, :D
<lnxkde> DaSkreech, sup!?
<CheeseBurgerMan> rikioh: IF the one in the repos doesn't work, you could try download the one from java.com
<pihl`> does kubuntu come packaged with mozilla firefox or do I have to install it manually?
<CheeseBurgerMan> pihl`: It's packaged.
<rikioh> mine wasnt cheese burger
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Dude Just thought of you
<pihl`> how do I start it then? :P
<rikioh> i just put firefox on today
<kana> pihl`: if it is installed type in a terminal firefox
<lnxkde> DaSkreech, ???
<CheeseBurgerMan> pihl`: Uh, K Menu > Internet > Firefox ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or what kana said.
<wckdkl0wn_> is there a way to speed up the web browser? its slow as dirt in linux
<pihl`> nope, nothing
<DaSkreech> I just got like all the chinese music off of ibiblio and have been trying o kick bash to recognize the mime types :_
<TheHighChild> rikioh: did you upgrade from another version of kubuntu?
<rikioh> search for it in adept pihl
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: So what's up
<BluesKaj> intelikey, could this openoffice blockage problem be a bad repository ?
<rikioh> nope first install highchild
<kana> pihl`: it need to be installed
<pihl`> kk
<pihl`> firefox then?
<pihl`> or mozilla-firefox :P
<TheHighChild> the mozilla-firefox package is a dummy
<kana> yap sudo apt-get install firefox
<TheHighChild> just get firefox
<CheeseBurgerMan> pihl`: 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<pihl`> there's so many to choose from :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Grr, beaten. :)
<pihl`> kk
<lnxkde> DaSkreech,  nothing much , just installed e17
<lnxkde> is very nice
<lnxkde> but with some bad bugs....
<lnxkde> it is cvs...
<lnxkde> brb phone...
<dako> ark cannot open zip files
<dako> any clues?
<TheHighChild> wckdkl0wn_: a plugin called fasterfox is nice for tweaks and whatnot. Google "firefox hacks" or "firefox tweaks" and you'll get a bunch of tips
<pihl`> thanks :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Fasterfox isn't nice to servers.
* kana finally got the webcam going :)
<Cornellius> Got difficulties lauching some applications here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19529.
<phoonaz> hey guys
<TheHighChild> dako: you probably need to download the proprietary package to use zip
<BluesKaj> if yer running 64bit cpu , swiftfox werks too
<dako> which one is that?
<phoonaz> anyone had problems with the nvidia drivers?
<zappix> Sorry about that
<wckdkl0wn_> TheHighChild: its the same with any browser i use
<zappix> I beleive my power supply needs
<zappix> to be replaced
<TheHighChild> wckdkl0wn_: Perhaps your inet sucks?
<zappix> So...er...the fan was making this weird noise and the computer just froze
<zappix> anyways
<wckdkl0wn_> TheHighChild: 6meg cable teir
<CheeseBurgerMan> zappix: Pastebin your /etc/apt/source.list
<CheeseBurgerMan> Unless you did, then I missed it, and should go check. ;)
<TheHighChild> wckdkl0wn_: ping an IP and then a hostname, see if there is a big difference, if so, your DNS servers may not be optimal
<wckdkl0wn_> TheHighChild: with windows it was way faster but with linux it takes like 2 minutes to load a page
<Ertain> My screensaver wasn't working.  After the KDE-libs update, it started to finally work.  Now I need to keep power saving on to trigger the screensaver.  Trouble is, the option is not saved; I have to reset it each time I log on.
<phoonaz> anyone got an nvidia card?
<mikomiko> after upgrade my sound is gone
<zappix> I do
<soulrider> phoonaz:  i do
<zappix> I have a NVIDA VANTA
<TheHighChild> phoonaz: yeah
<mikomiko> how do i correct that
<soulrider> !nvidia > phoonaz
<zappix> I have an ATI Radeon 9250 but it doesn't work with Linux.
* zappix pokes ATI
<soulrider> VANTA? isnt that like REALLY old
<phoonaz> soulrider: u reckon u could give us some help installing the drivers??
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> ill try
<soulrider> i installed them so maybe i can help
<zappix> Yeah. I only use it because my ATI Radeon doesn't work with windows =S
<zappix> erm
<rikioh> ok so if i download the packages from java.sun.com where should i install them
<zappix> Linux
<zappix> XD
<mikomiko> rikioh
<phoonaz> soulrider: cus it doesnt like me for some reason :(
<mikomiko> just get the easy ubuntu
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Gotta run.
<soulrider> phoonaz: what error do you get?
<mikomiko> so you dont have to worry of where and what
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<phoonaz> soulrider: im trying to get cedega running :(
<mikomiko> youjust click and its done
<rikioh> i already tried installing them once in my home directory  /home/kevin/jre1.5.0_06
<kana> rikioh: you are still with this
<soulrider> oh sorry, no idea, never used it
<rikioh> yes kana
<rikioh> still :(
<soulrider> but could you install the drivers correctly?
<kana> rikioh: so you finally knew where it was downloaded
<rikioh> yes
<kana> rikioh: why did not you just install it from the repos
<Cornellius> Got difficulties lauching some applications here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19529 <-- Something about ''xlibs''
<rikioh> because the package is broken
<kana> rikioh: i am running it here
<rikioh> well it says broken for me
<rikioh> :(
<phoonaz> soulrider: when in adept i downloaded what i believed to be the right files but then it uninstalled them straight away when i goto download somin else?
<soulrider> check this link
<rikioh> well its the mozilla java plugin thats broken in the repos
<soulrider> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kana> rikioh: adept said it was broken or aptitude told you that
<rikioh> adept said
<kana> rikioh: you are the first one i ever here complaining of that
<rikioh> sorry :(
<kana> rikioh: anyway if you install it manually you will do the upgrade yourself you know that
<rikioh> java is installed i just have to link it to firefox now
<TheHighChild> phoonaz: I am not going to try to get too into this as it seems you already have help. All I want to do is suggest backing up your xorg.conf like so 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak-8-2-06' Then you'll have a backup in case you mess something up
<Ertain> So... Anyone know about screensavers and power saving?
<kana> ok you will find under the package dir /lib/java../ a plugin dir
<rikioh> and i cant use the firefox java plugin from adept cuz it wont let me install it cuz it says its a broke package
<rikioh> ok
<zappix> Um
<zappix> Which sources.list?
<TheHighChild>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<zappix> etc/apt | etc/debtages or usr/share/doc.........
<zappix> k
<phoonaz> TheHighChild: cheers man
<kana> rikioh: by the way this might be cause of bad mirror i advise to use the main mirrors
<rikioh> ok kana and inside that there is a desktop directory and a i386 directory
<dako> anyone know why ark won't open zip files?
<kana> rikioh: open the i386
<zappix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19530
<rr72> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<rikioh> k now i have directories ns7 and ns7-gcc29
<zappix> okay
<rr72> how do i upgrade those 2?
<TheHighChild> phoonaz: When I installed my drivers, all it required was a 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' and a 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' and that was it for me. I've heard of other people having trouble beyond that though.
<kana> go to ns7
<kana> the other one for old gcc
<rikioh> libjavaplugin_oji.so
<kana> dako: install zip package
<rr72> TheHighChild~ i had to do nvidia by hand since i was getting signal 11
<kana> rikioh: great do you know how to symbolically link
<TheHighChild> ln -s /pathname
<rikioh> nope
<soulrider> whats signal 11
<soulrider> it soudns so horror movie like
<dako> kana which one?
<kana> rikioh: or tell you what copy it to ./mozilla/plugin dir
<kana> dako: there is a package called unzip install it
<phoonaz> TheHighChild: yeah well im relativly new to linux ... and especially debian-esq distros .... i started on FC4
* zappix waits
<TheHighChild> phoonaz: Aren't we all?
<phoonaz> TheHighChild: not sure are u ? :P
<rikioh> i cant seem to find a folder for mozilla kana
<dako> kana I looked at adept and it says that it's installed.Should I un-install it and re-install?
<kana> rikioh: sorry .mozilla/plugins dir
<kana> dako: nope
<kana> it should work then
<TheHighChild> zappix: Every single repo is commented out. lol
<rikioh> i cant find a folder for mozilla
<TheHighChild> thats a problem
<zappix> Yse.
<kana> rikioh: make one
<rikioh> so in home/kevin make a mozilla folder
<kana> rikioh: type this
<kana> rikioh: cd ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<TheHighChild> remove the '#' from in front of the repos, save the file and sudo apt-get update (remember to back it up first) 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak-8-2-06
<rikioh> no such file or directory kana
<zappix> Gragghhh you need root access when modifying the file
<TheHighChild> zappix: Let me know if you need help with that
<zappix> Kate <file> doesn't work right for me D:
<kana> rikioh: then type mkdir $HOME/.mozilla/plugins/
<rikioh> k it did that
<TheHighChild> zappix: 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<kana> rikioh: now copy the file to the newly created dir
<TheHighChild> You can't edit a root owned file with a lesser priveledged application
<zappix> Yse.
<kana> rikioh: wait do you use konq or mozilla firefox
<TheHighChild> zappix: I use the nano editor, it works in the terminal. A quick ctrl + o to save and ctrl + x to quit
<Cornellius> Got difficulties lauching some applications here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19529  <-- Something about ''xlibs''. Work as a normal user, not as root.
<zappix> root@ZNet:/home/zappix# kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<zappix> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<zappix> Xlib: No protocol specified
<zappix> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<zappix> >>;
<kana> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zappix> got that with the other meathod AND this one
<TheHighChild> zappix: but it still worked right?
<rikioh> firefox
<zappix> nope.
<kana> rikioh: ok
<zappix> Oh cool
<zappix> Nano
<rikioh> the folder isnt showing up on the gui side
<rikioh> but im in the directory in konsole
<kana> rikioh: because it is hidden
<zappix> I use this when managing my eggdrop bot someone hosts for me..
<rikioh> oh
<Cornellius> I got the same error as zappix ! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19529
<Cornellius> zappix: Next time, pastebin
<TheHighChild> nano is based on the pico editor if I am not mistaken, it barrels for small time edits
<rikioh> well i dont know how to copy and paste things from konsole lol
<rikioh> or can i view the hidden folder in the gui and do it
<kana> rikioh: go to where the libjavaplugin file is located
<TheHighChild> zappix: I didn't realize you were root, you didn't need kdesu with that kate command. sorry
<kana> rikioh: you can but i do not know how to do it in konquer
<rikioh> ok im where that file is located
<kana> rikioh: what is the file name
<rikioh> wait hold on i need to be doing this in konsole dont i
<zappix> okay
<kana> yah
<zappix> I've uncommented whatever is neccesary
<TheHighChild> zappix: You've only uncommented the repos right and not the comments? Can you pastebin the new one pelase
<Cornellius> Haw, I have xlibs-dev in my repositories but not xlibs
<zappix> Okay...
<kana> Cornellius: you have xserver-xorg xlibs is the old xserver
<Cornellius> kana: What should I do ?
<rikioh> ok kana im there
<kana> Cornellius: what is the problem exactly
<kana> rikioh: what is the filename again
<Cornellius> kana: Got difficulties lauching some applications here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19529  <-- Something about ''xlibs''. Work as a normal user, not as root.
<rikioh> file name = libjavaplugin_oji.so
<kana> Cornellius: ok give me a min
<zappix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19531
<zappix> There.
<kana> ok rikioh type cp libjavaplygin_oji.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<TheHighChild> zappix: Looks good, just remove the extra space in front of some of the repos. and then do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential and you should be good to go
<kana> rikioh: a quick way is to use tab completion jsut type cp libjava then tab will complete it for you
<andy1> you dont want to be copying the plugin...you want to be making a symbolic link to it in the browser plugins folder
<rikioh> ok its in /.mozilla/plugins now
<kana> andy1: he installed it manually and both work
<BluesKaj> synaptic says i have a broken pkg and to use the broken filter to find it but it doesn't show it
<rikioh> i changed directories to that and typed dir... and it showed libjavaplugin_oji.so
<rikioh> so it pasted it in the mozilla plugin folder
<kana> ok now close all firefox and then reopen it
<kana> and try to test your java
<TheHighChild> rikioh: You don't want to paste it, you want to link it
<kana> Cornellius: so which application you have problem with
<TheHighChild> Maybe I am wrong, sorry, don't listen to me
<zappix> It appears to be working...
<kana> TheHighChild: both ways should work
<zappix> downloading a bunch of things.
<Cornellius> kana: A lot of applications
<TheHighChild> kana: Cool, didn't know that. Thanks
<rikioh> didnt work kana :(
<TheHighChild> zappix: Awesome, glad to hear that.
<kana> TheHighChild: if the plugin can find java on the path and that is the main problem when you install to local folder
<zappix> Alright, it went... thakns ^^
<zappix> Okay.......
<zappix> Now how would I use a Makefile?
<rikioh> where the java app should be i still have a white screen with a green puzzle peice
<TheHighChild> zappix: np, sorry it took so long. I could always have editted your sources for yu and whatnot but that wouldn't have tought you much in the long run
<BluesKaj> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages...WTF does this mean ?
<TheHighChild> zappix: Should tell you what to do in the README. Usually you have to initiate make to create a makefile and then 'make install'
<zappix> OH
<zappix> RIGHT
<kana> rikioh: because the plugin can not find the proper java
<bytefoo> anyone know why usb headphones don't work in kubuntu? i've tried two different ones, but they don't work, even though the usb_sound module shows up in /proc/asound :|
<zappix> I can now use the "make" commands
<zappix> XD
<TheHighChild> ;)
<BluesKaj> how can i fix it if it won't ID the offending pkgs
<kana> Cornellius: so you do not have a graphical interface all together?
<rikioh> i followed the guidlines on java.sun.com
<rikioh> and installed the bin file in home/kevin
<andy1> what browser are you using rikiioh
<rikioh> firefox
<Cornellius> kana: Yes I do, but when I just gedit in a terminal, it works. When I sudo gedit blablabla, it tells me what I pasted in the pastebin.
<kana> rikioh: java is normally installed under /usr/lib more specifically /usr/lib/jvm/
<andy1> well you want to be in the firefox plugins folder and type : ln -s /path to java plugin/libjavaplugin.so
<kana> Cornellius: ok we are getting somewhere
<kana> rikioh: try andy1 way try symbolic linking might work
<TheHighChild> Cornellius: have you tried intiating it as gdmsu gedit filename?
<kana> Cornellius: are you logged in as root when you are trying to run gedit
<zuus> hey
<acid-trip> i need help mounting a ufs in kubuntu
<kana> Cornellius: did you enable your root account for the paste you linked me too says you are root
<zappix> Umm
<Cornellius> kana: No. I did su,  then gedit blablabla
<zappix> Make install uninstall etc. still isn't working right
<zappix> I receive errors...
<zappix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19532
<kana> Cornellius: use sudo blah blah blah
<Cornellius> I did
<kana> su is not allowed a gui on uunt
<kana> ubuntu
<Cornellius> It used to work before
<kana> Cornellius: this is what you pasted root@alain:/home/alain# gedit
<kana> which say you are logged in as root
<Cornellius> I know
<Cornellius> but before I could gedit something as roo
<TheHighChild> zappix: You're beyond me at this point, sorry man
<Cornellius> *root
<Cornellius> in another HD
<kana> ubuntu you might but not in a gui
<kana> Cornellius: in command line ok not gui
<zappix> alright
<zappix> thanks anyway =/
<zappix> But thanks for the help earlier =P
<zappix> wait
<zappix> don't you have to run like ./configure first?
<Cornellius> kana: Why's that ?
<kana> its the security measures that are implemented by ubuntu
<zappix> because ./configure STILL doesn't work
<zuus> hey how come kubuntu seems to put itself in a random HDD's MBR in my system? i can load the boot cd, install it onto its own dedicated HDD, but i reboot after the install and (after trying to boot from all of them) none will load it. One always pops up with Grub, but comes up with an error
<kana> !root ? Cornellius
<ubotu> I know nothing about root ? Cornellius - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kana> !sudo ? Cornellius
<ubotu> I know nothing about sudo ? Cornellius - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kana> !root > Cornellius
<kana> my mistake
<Cornellius> kana: hehehe, just tell me why. Oh
<kana> it is the way it is set on ubuntu Cornellius
<Cornellius> kana: But that is new right ? On a clean install, no repo added, no updates, I could su, then gedit blablabla
<kana> they and FBSD claim that sudo is more secure then su
<Cornellius> kana: Still, thanks for the ansers
<pierreth> abattoir:?
<rikioh> that didnt work either ok kana just tell me one thing before i try to attempt to install it in usr/lib/jvm   should i erase the older java folders that are in there
<kana> Cornellius: am not a developer so do not know of the pecualrities take care
<kana> rikioh: nope
<rikioh> ok
<rikioh> well im gonna install java to that folder
<kana> they are used by openoffice
<rikioh> so ill brb
<kana> rikioh: not install
<kana> just copy them there
<bkudria> when i hit my keyboard volume-up and volume-down mixer, it adjusts kmix's master mixer...but sound on my system is not affected by this mixer, only the PCM mixer...how do i fix this?
<rikioh> oh... gotcha
<pierreth> can i make kde as cool as xfce?
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Yes
<Hawkwind> pierreth: You can do anything you want as far as customization of any DE/WM
<abattoir> Hawkwind, pierreth: hello :)
<pierreth> Hawkwind: you think? because i have some questions
<rikioh> kana it said access denied when i tried to copy them there
<rikioh> do i need root?
<pierreth> abattoir: hello!
<kana> pierreth: i think kde is already cooler then xfce :)
<kana> rikioh: yes you need sudo
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good evening sir!
* abattoir seconds that :P
<flaccid> silly question off topic. how do i op myself in my own channel that own on freenode ?
<zappix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19532 <------- somebody told me
<zappix> install the kernel source
<zappix> but how? ^^;
<pierreth> abattoir: i made the test with kde and xfce, xfce won!
<abattoir> Hawkwind: the same to you.
<Hawkwind> flaccid: /msg chanserv op #Channel <nick>
<abattoir> pierreth: what 'test'? :P
<hansent> pierreth:  What's so cool about xfce? (that's a genuine question)
<kana> pierreth: did you try new themes
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Best to ask that in #Freenode though
<kana> there are plenty of them
<flaccid> oh is that where you go
<abattoir> pierreth: if you are happy w/ xubuntu, then go w/ it :)
<flaccid> thanks
<pierreth> kana: it is not the appearance
<kana> pierreth: then speed
<flaccid> Hawkwind: that redirects to #freenode-social
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Exactly
<pierreth> abattoir: can i use the kde application with xfce?
<Hawkwind> flaccid: That's where you ask, once you're given a voice (+v)
<flaccid> Hawkwind: you have to wait for a voice... very long time
<abattoir> pierreth: yes, you should be able to...
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Yes
<pierreth> cool!
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I don't, I'm on the access list :P
<rikioh> kana out of sheer luck i think i figured out my problem
<kana> xfce is predominantly gtk based right ?
<Hawkwind> kana: Yes
<kana> pierreth: if you are looking for speed look at icewm
<kana> rikioh: great :)
<pierreth> i would like to make title of the apps disappear in the kicker
<Hawkwind> Xfce is just as fast as IceWM would be
<rikioh> heres what i think the problem is... ok i created a mozilla/plugins folder and pasted the so file there right
<flaccid> Hawkwind: mad :) how do i find out who owns a channel? sorry about asking, but i can't wait for voice
<zappix> How do I "install the kernel source?"
<rikioh> well when i was browsing i just found this  usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Ask in #Freenode.  This channel isn't here for that stuff really
<rikioh> i think i need to paste it there
<rikioh> and it might work
<flaccid> i was hoping you'd be ubuntu-like
<kana> rikioh: nope
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Though if you must know, /msg chanserv help
<rikioh> darn
<kana> rikioh: the local .mozilla is for your account
<hansent> zappix: do you need the entire kernel or just the headers?
<kana> the global /lib/firefox is for all users
<rikioh> ah... thought i finally figured something out :)
<pierreth> is it possible with kde?
<kana> rikioh: so if it did not work for you the first time it will not the second :)
<abattoir> pierreth: what?
<zappix> hansent: well my problem can be found here
<zappix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19532
<abattoir> pierreth: you dont want the taskbar?
<zappix> when I run make install uninstall /etc.
<pierreth> abattoir: i would like to not see the titles of the applications in the task bar of the kicker
<zappix> it returns errors
<rikioh> ok well im about to put java in user/lib/jvm
<rikioh> brb
<pierreth> abattoir: just like in xfce
<rikioh> after i do that should i try to link the plugins new location to the mozilla folder?
<abattoir> pierreth: what else would you like to see? icons? or do you want to remove the tasbar itself?
<pierreth> abattoir: i would save losts of space
<abattoir> pierreth: hmmmm... i dont remember xfce
<pierreth> abattoir: just the icons
* abattoir goes to see screenshots
<kana> rikioh: yap and i will first make a little test to see if everything is in proper order
<hansent> zappix: you can get the source froim teh repositories
<rikioh> ok
<zappix> You mean like kernel.org or whatever it is?
<zappix> >>;
<kana> pierreth: have a look at kde-look.org
<pierreth> with kde, you can remove the icons from the task bar of the kicker but the title's name
<pierreth> kana: ok
<hansent> zappix:no the ubuntu repos
<flaccid> Hawkwind: heh people giving me shit in #freenode-social and aint even got a voice to responde :(
<hansent> zappix: try this command:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<pierreth> kana: can you help me find what i am looking for
<kana> pierreth: am not that proficient with gui stuff
* zappix runs
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Try and watch the language please
<hansent> zappix: that should install the kernel headers....if that doesnt work you might need the entire kernel...but I doubt that (that package is called "linux-source")
<flaccid> i try but can't gaurantee anything
<pierreth> kana: ok, but my problem is not really if the look but more about the behaviour
<kana> pierreth: ok what is the problem
<zappix> ok
<hansent> zappix: unlless of course you have installed a differnt kernel...but since you don't have the source I doubt that would be the case
<zappix> alright
<pierreth> i would like to see only the icons of the app in the task bar of the kicker
<hansent> zappix: does your build work now?
<zappix> it appears to have finished
<zappix> make commands should work now?
<hansent> zappix:give it a try
<kana> pierreth: that is defently gui am sure there is a way to set it did you try kcontrol the kde control center or just right clicking with the mouse on the taskbar
<zappix> hansent: it LOOKS like it's working
<zappix> Thanks! ^^
<acid-trip> could some one help me mount a ufs in kubuntu
<zappix> uhm
<pierreth> kana: in the control center, it is possible to remove the icon but not the title
<hansent> zappix: no problem
<kana> pierreth: sorry was not of more help but i told you i just work with default gui. frankly i run the min fluxbox and ion here
<zappix> one second
<pierreth> kana: with the right i tried too
<rikioh> kanna can i use cp /jre1.5.0_06 ~/usr/lib/jvm
<rikioh> would that take the whole folder and put it there?
<zappix> Hansent: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19534
<zappix> It's still error'ing out
<pierreth> kana: cool if you like it, but kde would my favorite if it is possible to set it the way i want it
<kana> rikioh: cp -dir <location of jre dir> /usr/lib/jvm/
<rikioh> ah ok... i was close :)
<kana> pierreth: i am sure you can do it easily just wait for someone who use it regularly try the helpcenter
<soulrider> is there any way to get rid of the pager? and maybe the clock
<hansent> zappix: yeah but it's a different error...did you run that as root?
<abattoir> soulrider: rt.click->Remove applet
<hansent> zappix: as in with "sudo"
<zappix> hansent: XD good idea
<soulrider> hansent: that doesnt work
<pierreth> kana: ok, i am trying to find some help here just right now :-)
<kana> pierreth: before that browse the website i sent you pick up a look you want then there will be instructions on how to get it
* zappix tries that way
<abattoir> soulrider: or remove pager... whatever it says
<rikioh> so if its just in my home directory it i would type cp -dir <jre1.5.0_06> /usr/lib/jvm
<soulrider> oh yes, sorry
<hansent> soulrdier: what doesn't work?
<pierreth> kana: ok
<soulrider> i had to click on the tiny bar
<kana> rikioh: yap
<rikioh> kk
<soulrider> thanks1
<soulrider> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rr72> soulrider~ questions about kde #kde is very helpful
<rikioh> and im gonna need sudo so do i type sudo cp -dir?
<rr72> !soulrider
<ubotu> I know nothing about soulrider - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pierreth> i would like to know if it is possible to change the view in Konqueror without going in a submenu?
<kana> rikioh: you are picking it up right
<zappix> Hansent: By the looks of it, it worked. Thanks again
<rikioh> i think so :)
<soulrider> lol
<kana> there is a classrom room for teaching things about ubuntu
<bkudria> when i hit my keyboard volume-up and volume-down mixer, it adjusts kmix's master mixer...but sound on my system is not affected by this mixer, only the PCM mixer...how do i fix this?
<kana> let me check the schedule
<hansent> zappix: no problem...what device do you need the windows driver for?
<zappix> Westell 802.11g Wireless USB adapter
<kana> rikioh: check this out is really good for begginers https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<pierreth> abattoir: ?
<abattoir> pierreth: ???
<abattoir> pierreth: you still stuck w/ the taskbar?
<pierreth> abattoir: have you find it?
<pierreth> abattoir: yes
<hansent> zappix: ahh...don't have much experience with any of the usb wireless devices...lt me know if when you get it working though, I was thinking about getting one...
<abattoir> pierreth: afaik, it is not possible.. you can hide/show icons... but not the title bar....
<zappix> Hansent: Alright... I just gotta find out how to use this now XP
<pierreth> abattoir: :-(
<abattoir> pierreth: i mean, the title of the app, of course
* hansent will be right back
<abattoir> pierreth: you could ask in #kde , if you want
<rikioh> kana: when i type cp -dir <jre1.5.0_06> /usr/lib/jvm       it comes back with bash: /usr/lib/jvm/ is a drectory
<blackdogjeff> hi everybody
<zappix> Hello.
<pierreth> abattoir: can i select another view in konqueror without going in a submenu?
<soulrider> whats TBD?
<blackdogjeff> i from brazil
<soulrider> oi blackdogjeff
<abattoir> pierreth: you want to change view profiles? or view of the directory?
<blackdogjeff> oi soulrider
<pierreth> abattoir: the view of a dirctory
<blackdogjeff> e ae tc de onde?
<kana> rikioh: ok let me check this out
<soulrider> eu nao falo portugues :P
<blackdogjeff> sorry
<kana> rikioh: there is a special format for it will try to remember it
<blackdogjeff> that's ok
<rikioh> kana: ok thank you
<abattoir> pierreth: hmmm so you want to 'save' a particular view for a directory....
<pierreth> abattoir: no
<acid-trip> i figured out how to mount a unix file system
<acid-trip> :D
<blackdogjeff> where are you from soulrider?
<soulrider> uruguay
<pierreth> abattoir: i just don't want to go all the time in the submenu
<blackdogjeff> cool
<abattoir> pierreth: if you dont want to go through the menu, then assign a shortcut key for it
<soulrider> does anyone know whats TBD? the classroom times appear as TBD
<pierreth> abattoir: can i put a button on a tool bar instead?
<blackdogjeff> are you use what kind of linux
<blackdogjeff> ?
<soulrider> Kubuntu
<abattoir> pierreth: could be possible..
<kana> rikioh: it should work sudo cp -dir <source>/ <desit>/
<kana> do not forget the backslash at the end
<pierreth> abattoir: as i know, it is not possible
<blackdogjeff> cool !!! i do too
<rikioh> and i do use the <>
<rikioh> right
<abattoir> pierreth: well, ok, wait up
<soulrider> =)
<kana> right
<blackdogjeff> ok ! i'm gonna way
<blackdogjeff> its too late here in brazil
<blackdogjeff> *away
<blackdogjeff> its 00:00 in brazil
<blackdogjeff> bye n' have a nice day !
<soulrider> bye bye!
<rikioh> sudo cp -dir <jre1.5.0_06>/ <usr/lib/jvm>/                       bash: /: Is a directory
<rikioh> :(
<soulrider> !iCal
<ubotu> I know nothing about iCal - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kana> rikioh: do not know i tested the command before i posted it to you and it worked here fine
<kana> rikioh: i can only see you missed the / before usr/lib
<rikioh> ah
<rikioh> well i just redid it with the / there and i got the same error :(
<kana> sudo cp -dir jre1.5.0_06/ /usr/lib/jvm/
<kana> rikioh: from the place where jre is located
<rikioh> i am
<rikioh> its at home
<rikioh> if i type dir
<rikioh> i can see that folder
<kana> sudo cp -dir ~/jre1.5.0_06/ /usr/lib/jvm/
<rikioh> hey i think that worked
<rikioh> it asked me for my password
<kana> that is right
<manelson> hey, is anyone here running amarok 1.4.1?
<rikioh> yes it did work your amazing :)
<kana> no pc is stupid you have to be carefull with the spelling and format :)
<kana> rikioh: now sudo update-alternatives --config java
<kana> you will find that sun java is listed
<rikioh> in the alternatives list?
<kana> yes
<rikioh> in the alternates list it says 1. /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1           2. /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<kana> rikioh: cp and paste the command i gave you you will see on hte list sun-java
<rikioh> is usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java........... is that sun java
<RadiantFire> no
<kana> rikioh: it is not listed
<RadiantFire> thats from gcj -> gcc -> gnu
<rikioh> i guess not
<RadiantFire> rikioh: have you installed sun-java5-
<RadiantFire> its somepackage that has that as its start
<rikioh> i installed java manually
<kana> rikioh: are you sure you got the jre package from java
<rikioh> yes
<abattoir> pierreth: if you want it, you can add it manually... ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc is the file
<rikioh> http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp  ---- linux (self-extracting file_
<rikioh> )
<rikioh> not the rpm
<rikioh> but the other
<kana> sudo mv /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.5.0_06/ /usr/lib/
<kana> try this as last resort
<Bragi> iam searching for a nice,lightweigth - non console bittorrent client? (i want to manage all torrents in one window,like in azureus - but i dont want to use java because it sucks. and dont sue me for saying this :p)
<Bragi> some suggestions?
<rikioh> ok it went to the next line
<pierreth> abattoir: ok
<rikioh> so it did something
<kana> Bragi: am looking for one too. heared there was one used by apple bot i lost the link :(
<kana> rikioh: it moved the folder
<unix_infidel> apple ships with a bit torrent client
<rikioh> it moved it up a directory right
<rikioh> instead of being in lib
<kana> check if the folder is under /usr/lib
<unix_infidel> even its posix compatible, doesnt mean its linux compatible.
<rikioh> yup its there
<kana> unix_infidel: i got it from a post by an apple geek who run ubuntu on an old mac
<unix_infidel> kana: URL?
<manelson> has anyone here gotten mp3s working on amarok 1.4.1?
<kana> yet again i forgot to book mark :(
<kana> unix_infidel: i will search for it again give me a min
<Bragi> no one.
<rikioh> ok now that its moved what should i do
<rikioh> look for alternatives again?
<kana> try the update alternatives again
<rikioh> same 2 kana
<unix_infidel> kana: itorrent?
<kana> rikioh: do not know what to do more rikioh
<kana> unix_infidel: will check itorrent out but reall sorry do not remember
<rikioh> ok im gonna try to get sun java in the jvm folder instead of the java.com version
<kana> was a while ago
<rikioh> and check for alternatives
<kana> rikioh: no
<rikioh> maybe it will recognize sun java
<rikioh> ...k
<rikioh> :(
<kana> rikioh: this will make things worse
<kana> try making the symbolic link to your .mozilla/plugins dir and see if java work
<kana> and again it is better to install java from the repos what you are saying is strange for everyone i know installed from the repos
<rikioh> ok so i gotta get in the directory that my java is in lib
<kana> and had no problems
<unix_infidel> kana: might have been this.
<unix_infidel> http://transmission.m0k.org/screenshots.php
<rikioh> and from lib type sudo -s /plugin.so /.mozilla/plugins ?
<rikioh> the symbolic command is -s right
<kana> unix_infidel:got the link give me a min for he had couple of packages i liked including democracyplayer
<unix_infidel> kana: ?
<kana> unix_infidel: http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/06/02/when-the-bough-breaks
<kana> am looking for what he recommended for torrent now
<unix_infidel> kana: ya, yea democracy player looks really sweet.
<kana> ah he recommend ktorrent
<kana> does not need java
<kana> unix_infidel: http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/06/26/essentials-2006
<kana> it has been long since i read the post only thing that got stuck that it doesn't need java
<unix_infidel> lol, ktorrent is the first and only client that i've been using as of late.
<kana> nice kde never stop to amaze me but the post have really couple of good recomendations
<mossman> ktorrent is good!
<kana> beagle is another thing i got from there
<rikioh> is there a way for me to take a screenshot in kubuntu?
<nikkiana> is there a way to make a little icon or something show up to let you know you're connected to a wireless network?
<abattoir> rikioh: see if the PrntScrn button works... else open ksnapshot manually
<CVirus> Do I have to pay to use the Canonical Commercial repos. ?
<abattoir> CVirus: no
<CVirus> what do they contain then ?
<CVirus> whatever
<CVirus> i'll google about it
* nikkiana waves at abattoir 
<kana> abattoir: is there a package list for those repos such as that for packages.ubuntu.com
<CVirus> thats what I was about to ask
<kana> :)
<abattoir> nikkiana: hello :)
<abattoir> kana, CVirus: i'll see if i too can find something, but its essentially non-open-source commercial stuff
<abattoir> like skype, oper
<abattoir> *opera
<kana> abattoir: ok nice
<mossman> Kde will always be the forefront of nix desktop, at least for the forseeable future.  Kde's only downfall is trying to use "k" in the title of every app.  I may get the joke,  but my grandmother wont....ever.  She prefers to uses word for typing word, photoshop for photos and DVDPLAYER for playing dvd's. Us geeks will always find the humor in a game of klickety..but.  everyone else just wants to play mine sweeper.
<nikkiana> abattoir, do you know if there's an application that makes a cute little icon in the system tray to let me know i'm connected to a wireless network?
<kana> mossman: for me kde main fall is stability
<abattoir> nikkiana: sure, there's pywireless....
<kana> programs just crach to often on it
<abattoir> nikkiana: i'll give you a link wait...
<nikkiana> abattoir, okay thanks :)
<abattoir> mossman: for me, i'd say it readily identifies an application w/ KDE
<kana> isn't there kwireless too
<kana> which is applet
<Hobbsee> nikkiana: knemo, knetworkmanager
<abattoir> kana: kwirelessmonitor?
<mossman> Me too.. I have been with kde since version 1.... Just a small rant from a previous comment.  How can I get my CEO to take kde seriously when everything is  kalled ksomething different..  Trust me I love kde..if not I would have bought a ppc and swiched to OSX a long time ago
<kana> abattoir: nope Hobbsee said it knewtorkmangaer is the package name
<kana> or ya it is kwirelessmonitor
<kana> ah am so sleepy here
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if wlassistant gives you a notification down the bottom too
<abattoir> kana: hmm, i just use pywireless to trigger wlassistant
<abattoir> nikkiana: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=28637
<mossman> K   Does identifiy an app.  I get it.  You get it.. Most likely everyone on this channel gets it.  What about the non geeks?
<abattoir> mossman: i'm not a geek :)
<CVirus> just apt-get install kwirelessmonitor and runs it and it crashes :-)
<kana> i have just one question. Qnext is the only application to my knowledge that support voice and video chat under linux yet it is not referred to in any howto or wiki. Was wondering why especially i regard that as a real lack in linux
<kana> CVirus: lol
<mossman> HA.... You are here??  Yes no..?  More of a geek than he wants to believe I think
<CVirus> run*
<nikkiana> abattoir, thanks :)
<abattoir> mossman: you can think what you want to :)
<abattoir> nikkiana: np :)
<abattoir> nikkiana: if you dont like it try the other stuff people recommended... but this is just a nifty python script... and is fast... atleast for me
<rikioh> kana: http://img425.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1hb6.jpg  ---- picture of what my adept looks like when i try to install sun-java5-bin
<kana> ok rikioh
<abattoir> rikioh: that's a known problem
<abattoir> rikioh: please use the command line to install it
<mossman> It is not a matter of what I think.  IRC died years ago.. MSN took over..  People that would be here,  for the most part are geeks.  particuly if they are using Bitchx for IRC
<rikioh> it tells me it cant cuz of a break also in command line
<kana> abattoir: so it is specific to adept?
<abattoir> rikioh: including stuff like flash-non-free(??) which requires you to input stuff
<abattoir> kana: from what i've heard synaptic doesnt handle it better either...
<abattoir> kana: its because, the applications expects you to enter information(for eg., you approval to a license agreement)
* kana have not used synaptic in a while but i think it worked well once
<abattoir> oops, i think i jumped the gun....
* kana only uses aptitude though so that might be why never encountered this prob
<abattoir> rikioh: anyways, dont install java through adept :)
<rikioh> abattoir you tell me to install it from kommand
<rikioh> well when i try
<rikioh> http://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1go0.jpg            ----- thats what i get from kommand
<rikioh> i mean konsole
<QMario> Can Kopete show current channels similar to XChat?
<kana> rikioh: you can easier copy and paste to the pastebin
<kana> rikioh: you need the sun-java5-plugin package
<abattoir> rikioh: hmm, wonder why unixodbc is uninstallable... try 'sudo apt-get install unixodbc'
<mahbub> hi
<kana> rikioh: or the jre package
<mossman> Why not just download from www.sun.com jre.xxx.bin  and install it that way?  it would be much simpler
<rikioh> kevin@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install unixodbc
<rikioh> Reading package lists... Done
<rikioh> Building dependency tree... Done
<rikioh> Package unixodbc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<abattoir> rikioh: please dont paste here
<rikioh> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rikioh> is only available from another source
<rikioh> E: Package unixodbc has no installation candidate
<rikioh> kevin@ubuntu:~$
<rikioh> whoa sorry
<rikioh> wasnt expecting that
<rikioh> :(
<rikioh> i didnt realize it was gonna seperate it
<kana> !pastebin > rikioh
<abattoir> !info unixodbc
<ubotu> unixodbc: ODBC tools libraries. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-11build1 (dapper), package size 262 kB, installed size 780 kB
<mossman> dmesg
<abattoir> hmmm, its in main...
<abattoir> rikioh: you have 'main' enabled right?
<rikioh> i have universe multiverse
<abattoir> rikioh: you need main and restricted as well
<abattoir> rikioh: did you remove it when you added universe and multiverse?
<kana> rikioh: main and restricted are enabled by default did you dissable them?
<rikioh> i removed restricted
<kana> take care all hope you solve your prob rikioh :)
<abattoir> rikioh: ok, make sure you have 'main' under 'dapper'
<abattoir> rikioh: else if you could pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file, i'll look at it
<rikioh> under dapper i now have universe multiverse main restricted
<rikioh> should it be like that or just main
<abattoir> rikioh: that should be fine...
<abattoir> rikioh: its 'dapper' and not 'dapper-backports' right?
<rikioh> yuh just dapper
<abattoir> and also 'deb' rather than 'deb-src'..?
<administrator> hello channel :)
<rikioh> yeh
<rr72> hi
<abattoir> rikioh: ok do a 'sudo apt-get update'... could you upload the pic of that run?
<rikioh> its download sun java right now
<rikioh> :)
<rikioh> in konsole
<rikioh> ok after that i need the mozilla package right
<abattoir> rikioh: after you did that?
<rikioh> that way i have web browser integration
<administrator> list a simple ? re kde desktop  is it possible to make the menu bars transparent as well as the main bottom panel ?
<rikioh> yup after i applied those changed it now lets me download
<abattoir> administrator: sure
<lib8264q> how is this possible i cant see any setting for ??????
<abattoir> lib8264q: for the panel, right click on it->Configure Panel->Appearance
<lib8264q> yep that makes the bottom transparent .. but the actual mauns
<lib8264q> menus
<abattoir> lib8264q: for the menu, Kcontrol->Appearance...->Styles->(second tab, dont remember name_
<abattoir> )
<abattoir> there'd be an option there to make your  menus translucent
<abattoir> there is nothing that you cant make translucent :P
<lib8264q> thats what i thought ...
<lib8264q> hmmmmm  nope dosent seem to be working ...
<abattoir> did you find the menu?
<lib8264q> yep
<lib8264q> under apperence
<abattoir> lib8264q: Menu effect->Translucent
<abattoir> lib8264q: then use the slider below to control translucency
<abattoir> *Menu effect->Make translucent
<rr72> !pastebin > lunitik
<abattoir> lib8264q: found it?
<lib8264q> yep i already have that set ... but the actual menus you navigate arnt changing ?????
<lib8264q> should that not change as well ??????
<abattoir> lib8264q: like the Kmenu?
<abattoir> lib8264q: changing that makes it transparent for me
<abattoir> *translucent
<lib8264q> yes is that possible at all ???
<abattoir> of course it is... that's what that option controls
<abattoir> you could try restarting KDE if you want
<lib8264q> nope iv already tried that ... still stays same
<abattoir> hmmm, you dont even need to have composite enabled for that
<abattoir> lib8264q: are you using a very old h/w by any chance?
<lib8264q> define old ????? lol
<lib8264q> 1ghz
<lib8264q> lappy
<lib8264q> p3
<rr72> who had a small laptop?
<abattoir> hmm, i've run it under a PIII 1Ghz too... works
<abattoir> video card?
<rr72> i have a pIII 850mhz
<abattoir> not that i think it is very relevant...
<lib8264q> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh crappy one ... intel830m
<rr72> who had the monochrome laptop?
<abattoir> lib8264q: did you try toggling the 'Menu Translucency type'?
<hackman2007_> I'm unable to get online with Kubuntu, directly connected to a netgear router, is there any way to connect
<lib8264q> yedp
<abattoir> lib8264q: and none of the opacity levels work... right?
<abattoir> lib8264q: it works for me... and it takes immediate effect too...
<lib8264q> the launch bar as in where the windows task bar changes (totaly transParent) but the k menues htemselves are totally visible
<hackman2007_> >	I'm unable to get online with Kubuntu, directly connected to a netgear router, any ideas?
<rikioh> ok i got sun java installed now how should i integrate it into my firefox browser?
<lib8264q> so any ideas what im doing wrong ????? or im possibly missing ?
<bobbyyu> Can someone please tell me where to get diskmounter?
<supernix> I know this might sound crazy but does anyone know how to operate a floppy drive and get it to read and write like it is supposed to and will it read a disk formatted under windows ?
<lib8264q> use kfloppy ?????????
<supernix> yes a floppy drive
<lib8264q> in kubuntu dcan you not use kfloppy ???? to access
<lib8264q> can*
<supernix> I did try working with it but kept getting errors that it was already mounted and then when I tried opening it I kept getting errors about no record in mtab or somehting like that
<soulrider> guys, how can i delete a directory? when i select it and press del ti sais its proted
<soulrider> whast the CLI command ?
<soulrider> adnt he directory si not empty
<Hawkwind> soulrider: rm -f or rm -rf but use with extreme caution
<Hawkwind> soulrider: If it's owned by root, then add sudo to it
<soulrider> i got this website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands but is there any other that will explain in detail allt he options ?
<lwizardl> hi
<apeman2020> i need assistance with a OneorZero install...
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Read the man pages will give you all the options for a certain command
<soulrider> ok
<lwizardl> how do i map link to a ubuntu hd on another pc?
<soulrider> also, what was the command to purge soemthign from my comp?
<soulrider> dpkg -P ?
<soulrider> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<bobbyyu> What's the link to the FAT32 version of diskmounter?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: http://aruljohn.com/info/apt.php
<soulrider> thanks Hawkwind
<bobbyyu> I need to set permissions on my Fat32 drive
<Hawkwind> soulrider: FYI....google.com and I searched for: dpkg commands.  First hit on google
<supernix> What is Kubuntu going to do to get the recognition it deserves. I see loads of Ubuntu books on the horizon and not a single Ubuntu in site. Not only that there is a Linux mag that shipped out a DVD of Ubuntu but sad to say no Kubuntu
<ftwiiner> i need help
<bobbyyu> I need to set permissions on my FAT32 drives. What should I do?
<ftwiiner> i get an error saying:
<ftwiiner> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem.
<lwizardl> supernix, a ubuntu install is a base, you can add the kubuntu desktop very easy to a installed version of ubuntu
<supernix> I have heard that and actually did install Gnome once on my Kubuntu box
<supernix> But all the helps and how to info is written from the Gnome stand point
<supernix> Like they tell you the Gnome program to use to do XZ&Z which would not matter if they also would include the Kubuntu equivilent and likewise directions for that app
<ftwiiner> help please
<lwizardl> supernix, true i know what you mean. like use gedit to edit sources.list but in kubuntu you use nano
<supernix> Yes exactly
<ftwiiner> :(
<lwizardl> would it be a dns issue if a ubuntu box seems to lose the ip? for example i can go to the page and then 5 mins later i get timeouts but few min later i can get back on again
<thompa> internets way too slow all of a sudden
<bobbyyu> Can somebody tell me how to change permissions on my FAT32 files?
<ftwiiner> hello
<ftwiiner> i can't open adept
<thompa> bobbyyu: try systemsettings first
<thompa> system settings, disk and file system, log on admin
<ftwiiner> how do i run it in the terminal
<ftwiiner> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem.
<Hikaru79> Hello everyone :)
<ftwiiner> i need help
<Hikaru79> ftwiiner: that's often caused if you try to use apt-get while Synaptic or Adept is already open.
<Hikaru79> Close Synaptic and/or Adept and then try apt-get command again.
<ftwiiner> nothing is opened i restarted and it still won't open
<Hikaru79> Hmm
<Hikaru79> When do you get this error?
<ftwiiner> i got it at startup and everytime i try to open the app
<Hikaru79> Which app? Adept?
<ftwiiner> yes
<Hikaru79> Hmm, strange. Did you do anything to your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<ftwiiner> i don't know :(
<soulrider> what app can i use to check the integrity of a hard drive which was been formatted in NTFS format ?
<ftwiiner> maybe i did by mistake i was trying to update everything
<Hikaru79> Post your /etc/apt/sources.list file to rafb.net
<ftwiiner> hikaru i did
<supernix> someone told me about this NTFS project http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<luisillo> hello all, got a progblem after installed ati drivers, they work but cant open now Display-system settings, getting an error
<Hawkwind> ftwiiner: You need to post the URL where you posted it
<ftwiiner> oh..didn't know
<ftwiiner> http://rafb.net/paste/results/EXyhTo18.html
<Hawkwind> ftwiiner: You need to uncomment some of the lines as it states.  All of your sources are commented out currently
<luisillo> getting message when trying to access Display - system settings, message says The module Display could not be loaded. any one could help plz =)
<soulrider> !kubuntu-es
<ubotu> I know nothing about kubuntu-es - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soulrider> 7join #kubuntu-es
<soulrider> crap.....
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<abattoir> soulrider: :)
<ftwiiner> how do i uncommrny
<ftwiiner> *uncomment
<Hawkwind> ftwiiner: Remove the # from in front of the line
<ftwiiner> i don't understand :(
<ftwiiner> i really know nothing of Linux
<ftwiiner> i want to but its proving very dificult
<ftwiiner> i have to delete both # or only one?
<luisillo> anyone know if re-emerging kdebase fixes problem i got that cant access Display settings?
<raphink> ftwiiner: any line that begins with a # is a commentary
<ftwiiner> got that..so what do i do
<raphink> well I have no idea what you want to do
<ftwiiner> adept doesn't open
<ftwiiner> i get an error
<ftwiiner> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem
<ftwiiner> i want to instal several programs
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get install <program>
<Hawkwind> You can do it that way but first you need to uncomment your sources
<ftwiiner> sudo?
<Hawkwind> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Hawkwind> ftwiiner: Read that ^^^^^^^
<Hawkwind> ftwiiner: sudo is what Ubuntu uses instead of a root account
<ftwiiner> which of the two?
<ddu> hello
<Hawkwind> ftwiiner: Read them both
<Hawkwind> ftwiiner: Being new to linux you need to read about the basics as it will help you learn greatly
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<ftwiiner> k
<ddu> is there a wiki for kubuntu and irc/dcc chat?
<ddu> i can't seem to find what i need...
<ftwiiner> i'm reading but must i solve this on my own?
<ddu> for some reason i cannot dcc chat.
<ddu> my router is forwarding th correct port
<ddu> so i don't know what is going on
<kyle_> hey, when i try installing some things using apt-get install.. i get an error "please check your local settings: eng_ca eng_us                       LC_all = 'unset'      LANG = en-CA utf8........ then it says falling back on default locale setting and then LC_Cype LC_messages and lc_all are not there, what would this be cause from and how can i fix it? any ideas?
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<ftwiiner> its 1:27 am here
<kyle_> haha that's pretty early, it's 10:30 here
<apeman2020> evening millhouse
<ftwiiner> adept doesn't open
<ftwiiner> hlep me anyone
<obf213> and just when i thought i had it working perfectly. im not getting any sound out of my laptop speakers, but the headphones have sound.
<obf213> i used to have sound....and the headphones work
<ftwiiner> there aren't many helpful around.. :|
<obf213> OK
<obf213> it just sucks how linux has so many problems
<kyle_> anyone know about locale settings and them not working/being found? or not?:P
<obf213> u spend forever getting it t work your happy with it, then all of a sudden the speakers arent working but headphoens are
<ftwiiner> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem.
<kyle_> hmm I think i got it to work
<bobbyyu> How do I know which FD stores my files?
<kyle_> for what program?
<the-erm-2> is there an easy way to find out what version you're running ...
<crimsun> lsb_release -r
<jack__> i have a amd64 cpu, but i will only run 32-bit app. k7 or 686, which kernel  is the best?
<the-erm-2> thanks.
<the-erm-2> is dapper 6.06 ?
<cpk2> yes
<the-erm-2> ok
<the-erm-2> thanks.
<Azzco> Hi I'm having some graphical problems here...
<Azzco> I was able to run games and such rather good under ubuntu but when installed kubuntu everything runs really slow
<Azzco> I've got a i915 chipset if that helps.
<cpk2> ewww built in intel chip?
<crimsun> yes, integrated.
<Azzco> I don't know much about my hardware =s
<Azzco> is it some common problem?
<crimsun> I use an i915GM
<crimsun> it's not very high-end (or medium-end) for hardware 3D accel
<crimsun> in fact, it's craptacular.
<Azzco> well it could run games rather good under windows...
<cpk2> i remember before i got a new motherboard i had an integrated intel chip
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<cpk2> very sad days...
<Azzco> yeah...I'm going to get a new computer as fast as possible as this one is my moms...
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<Azzco> maybe I should just wait with games till then.
<cpk2> you using wine?
<Azzco> nope
<Azzco> I'm trying to avoid it as much as possible
<cpk2> so you only running native games?
<Azzco> well I intend to as I reinstalled kubuntu yesterday...(was trying to install gentoo with a very sad ending)
<cpk2> rofl gentoo
<Azzco> I haven't got any games to run yet except for some of my playstation games running epsxe
<Azzco> but that was when I was under ubuntu...
<cpk2> kubuntu is still ubuntu
<Azzco> inly the kde/gnome that differs?
<cpk2> there isnt a change in how the hardware is handled
<Azzco> hmm...weird
<Azzco> screensavers were alot smoother when installing from the ubuntu cd...
<cpk2> you can install gnome if you want and switch back and forth to see if there is a difference
<Azzco> =p
<Azzco> when were on the subject, is it possible to run fluxbox or enlightenment 16 with kde? I'm talking about the RMB clicking on desktop and such
<Azzco> I only get the normal "create new folder etc menu"
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<MilhousePunkRock> Azzco: Fluxbox or Enlightenment are window managers too, you would replace KDE with them
<nalpha> how to transfer files between two computer in a local network??
<Azzco> oh okay
<Azzco> nalpha:  shared folders maybe?
<cpk2> nalpha: samba?
<cpk2> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<obf213> so any ideas as to why there is no sound coming out the spearkers but coming out the headphones?
<GH> hi
<cpk2> obf213: you using alsa?
<obf213> it was on auto detect
<obf213> i set it to alsa
<obf213> but it didnt change it
<GH> i just update kde.3.5.4
<obf213> it used to work perfect :(
<MilhousePunkRock> obf213: Speakers connected in the back, headphones in the front?
<cpk2> obf213: run alsamixer and check all the volume settings
<obf213> laptop?
<GH> and system menu crash
<obf213> MilhousePunkRock speakers are built in to my lappy
<GH> only the theme part
<MilhousePunkRock> GH: Look at the channel topic, it's broken in dapper
<crimsun> obf213: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<obf213> ok
<GH> how to come back ?
<GH> to kde3.5.3
<bobbyyu> I just checked "File Systems" in the System Settings panel, but I found no help
<bobbyyu> This problem existed when I wanted to change permissions for my FAT32 drives
<bobbyyu> How ccan I do it?
<obf213> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/112787
<the-erm-2> bobbyyu: as I recall you need to change an entry in your /etc/fstab file, as well as chown user:user /mount/point
<crimsun> obf213: when did it stop working?
<obf213> when i restarted it
<crimsun> obf213: after a kernel update?
<enzo> !register > me
<obf213> no
<obf213> after nothing, all i did was turn it on to listen to music
<obf213> i listend w/ and w/o headphones
<obf213> now only hphones are working
<the-erm-2> obf213: have you fiddled with things in alsamixer?
<bobbyyu> What do I change (I'm looking at the file)] 
<obf213> not yet
<obf213> do ijust apt -get that
<obf213> it used to work before i listend to music all the time so i dont udnerstand why it doesnt work this time...
<the-erm-2> bobbyyu: that's the problem, I can't remember :/
<Ademan> i know i'm kinda asking for it, but i'm a gnome user, but i keep hearing people rave about KDE, i'm downloading kubuntu right now so I can try it out, can anyone tell me why you use kde, and what i should check out when i try out the live CD that will hook me?
<the-erm-2> It's something really simple at the end. having to do with user mode.
<bobbyyu> Great
<crimsun> obf213: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<nalpha> friends how to transfer file between two computer in network using terminal??
<lowercase> scp? netcat?
<enzo> I can't recall if I've registered my nick. How can I tell if I registered it or some1 else did?
<the-erm-2> bobbyyu: maybe man fstab, and man mount will help
<obf213>  crimsun: 0: SigmaTel STAC9200
<crimsun> oh great, the nasty one.
<obf213> always worked before w and w/o headphones
<crimsun> so you haven't updated kernels at all?
<obf213> Sysinfo for 'timi-laptop': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2500@2.00GHz at 1997 MHz (1997 bogomips), , RAM: 703/1001MB, 120 proc's, 1.14h up
<obf213> no
<obf213> thats the same kernel ive had for a while
<crimsun> obf213: does it persist across a cold boot (power down, wait 2 minutes, power back up)?
<crimsun> phone call.
<obf213> i havent tried yet.
<QMario> How can I make the Desktop Switcher to act like GNOME's Workspace Switcher?
<Ace2005> QMario: so what does it act like?
<Ace2005> QMario: The one on the pannel or Alt+Tab?
<QMario> When you switch desktops, the applications from the old desktop on the taskbar are not on the taskbar of the new desktop.
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<QMario> Ace2005, no.
<Ace2005> QMario: Right click on the panel > Configure Panel > Taskbar
<Hawkwind> Skeez187: You ever say anything else ?
<Ace2005> QMario: then untick show desktops from all desktops
<obf213> crimsun: i tried to restart the sound system and it seems to be perpetually restarting it
<obf213> kkl
<QMario> Ace2005, thank you!!! :)
<obf213> crimsun: i will try the restart i guess
<QMario> Thank God!!! :) Yay!!! :)
<QMario> Wheee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<QMario> s/1/!/
<QMario> Does KDE use more memory than GNOME?
<bobbyyu> Do you know where I can find a modified version of the diskmounter script?
<obf213> crimusn: it works now i restarted thanks for your time
* obf213 so much for "never having to restart your computer with linux"
<Ace2005> obf213: well you shouldn't have to, just restart the service or restart the x-server
<obf213> yeah i did that
<obf213> anyways just wondeer why the commands i wrote in my .bashrc don't work until i open konsole
<obf213> if i merely just open konsole my media buttons work
<obf213> its weird
<cpk2> obf213: what kind of laptop? the wiki has a list of laptops and says what works/what doesnt
<Ace2005> IS THIS BAD? ace@Linux:~$ cd /home/ace/   ---   chdir: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<obf213> cpk2: dell e1405
<Ace2005> why can't i cd to my home dir?
<obf213> i know the buttons work
<obf213> they work all the time
<cpk2> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<obf213> just not at boot even though its written in my .bashrc
<obf213> but if i just open the console and not type anything they all of a sudden start working
<joch> Ace2005: have you changed the permissions on /home ?
<obf213> its all good though open konsole is no big deal cpk2
<Ace2005> joch: i restarted konsole and the error seems to have gone
<cpk2> obf213: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspironE1405
<obf213> thanks cpk2, but i've already made all that untested stuff work
<uniq> Ace2005: no, that error message is not bad. It just means that you used 'cd' to go into a directory, and then you probably deleted or moved it in the filemanager.. and when you go back to konsole it is 'cd'ed into a directory that does not exits. you can simply execute 'cd' to go back to your home directory and the shell will only notify you once.
<uniq> Hawkwind: just do another dist-upgrade before removing the preferences file.
<cpk2> if you do dist-upgrade does it autmatically configure grub to use the new kernel?
<Ace2005> uniq: Well it was a new konsole tab so it should have started at home shouldn't it? so how come the error?
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<obf213> !mp3 >nalpha
<TehKewl1> I need to get a mono app that uses glade to run
<TehKewl1> how do I do that without breaking packages
<uniq> Ace2005: that depends. you can save paths in the sessions in konsole.
<uniq> have to go to work. see you later kubuntuers.
<TehKewl1> cya
<Ace2005> bye
<han_> Anybody familiar with Kino?
<TehKewl1> ummm
<TehKewl1> a bit
<TehKewl1> I prefer avid if I wanna do some serious video editing but..... it's windows and mac only
<han_> how to install the raw 1394 module/ I am in my first hour with kubuntu
<TehKewl1> ooh thats a bit out of my league
<TehKewl1> I dunno
<han_> :-(
<obf213> !network
<ubotu> I know nothing about network - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<obf213> anyone know wht to do to view comps in network
<MilhousePunkRock> Any progress on KDE 3.5.4 so far?
<MilhousePunkRock> !e17 > MilhousePunkRock
<obf213> MilhousePunkRock what does nalpha need to do to see computers in her network
<MilhousePunkRock> obf213: I know nothing about networking.
<obf213> k
<cpk2> you see comps in a network using samba
<|lostbyte|> Good Morning 2 All.
<sF|Xemanth> "3.5.4 broken in dapper" :~/
<sF|Xemanth> how its broken ?
<kosh> nobody told me
<rr72> loll breazy works
<rikioh> how do i set firefox as my default browser in kubuntu
<rikioh> that way when i click links it uses firefox
<zan> how can i change the refresh rate from 75Hz to 60Hz on a TFT?
<kosh> rikioh: you will probably regret it later but open kcontrol -> kde components -> default applications -> web browser and set it to firefox
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: System settings --> Personal / KDE components...
<rikioh> is there a reason i will regret it.. cuz if i will i wont do it
<_rince_> mrgn
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: ... Default applications --> Web browser
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Konqueror is better integrated into KDE, but besides that, it's only a matter of your personal taste...
<kosh> because it means that if you ever want to use konqueror for anything it pretty much won't work since links will go to firefox when clicked
<essal> sF|Xemanth: http://www.kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/README
* MilhousePunkRock is using Opera
<kosh> it is better to just open firefox and use that and leave the default alone if you realy want to use firefox
<kosh> opera and konqueror are both far lighter on resources then firefox is also but they all have little quirks
<kosh> pretty much equally compatible though
<MilhousePunkRock> kosh: For me Konqueror was awfully slow
<MilhousePunkRock> kosh: And Fx didn't run as fast as it did on Winblows, so I chose Opera
<kosh> MilhousePunkRock: that is pretty strange, they all have nearly the same rendering speed and startup speed
<kosh> however firefox has a larger memor footprint by a lot
<nalpha> anyone know how to monitor the queue of printer in my network???
<MilhousePunkRock> kosh: I thought it might be related to IPv6, but disabling that didn't help Konqi being faster
<MilhousePunkRock> Is anyone using e17?
<acknor> ola
<kosh> I don't have ipv6 support on my kernel right now
<MilhousePunkRock> kosh: So you "rolled your own"?
<sF|Xemanth> how can i install web printer in kde? i have shared printer in winblows
<rikioh> adept doesnt wanna open :( ..... it asks me for the password i enter it then it does nothing
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: That happens to me sometimes too, restarting KDE might help
<MilhousePunkRock> h3sp4wn, Hawkwind, Healot, Hobbsee... Someone beginning with H is running e17, I've been told?!?!
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: defintely not me
<MilhousePunkRock> Ok, Hobbsee
<kosh> MilhousePunkRock: yeah, lots of stuff on my system is customized
<kosh> MilhousePunkRock: I have a mix of kubuntu dapper, sid and some custom things
<MilhousePunkRock> kosh: Nice... I will probably compile my own kernel too some day, but not yet, I am still a little unsure if I can do that...
<kosh> heh I learned how to do it when it was pretty much the only choice
<kosh> I mostly do it now since I want newer stuff the kubuntu packages
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<buz> mhh what's broken about 3.5.4 in dapper? seems to work for me anyhow
<rikioh> milhousepunkrock: do you have java integrated into your web browser?
<essal> buz: http://www.kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/README
<zan> where's the KDE Theme in KDE 3.5.2 Kubuntu 6.06?
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Yes
<rikioh> milhousepunkrock: with konqueror or?
<zan> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zan> !kdetheme
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdetheme - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zan> where's the KDE Theme in KDE 3.5.2 Kubuntu 6.06?
<buz> i dont like kubuntu-default-settings anyway *EG*
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Works for all browsers
<|lostbyte|> zen: kcontrol
<MilhousePunkRock> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<zan> aha
<buz> doesnt seem to me any bad so far
<rikioh> milhousepunkrock: ok well i finally got it to install sun-java5-bin tonight but its not browser integrated
<MilhousePunkRock> buz: Who does?
<zan> 10x a lot... i tried k-control :))
<buz> MilhousePunkRock: the bug in kde 3.5.4
<nalpha> hwo to start samba after install it??
<MilhousePunkRock> buz: That was about the default settings... Linux is pretty powerful for customization, freedom of choice
<buz> ah ok
<buz> thats why i use it ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: That was the first thing I did after installing, I can't recall how I did it though
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Did you enable Java in the Browser settings?
<zan> how do i set a login theme? where should i go?
<__osh__> MilhousePunkRock: kde3.5.4 is availible as debs?
<emonkey-p> yes it is
<MilhousePunkRock> zan: You need to install kdmtheme
<rikioh> milhousepunkrock: when i try to link the browser to the java executable what should the file extension be? for the java executable
<emonkey-p> but there are problems with settings
<zan> 10x :D
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: I really don't know, sorry
<__osh__> emonkey: what problems?
<fritsch> __osh__: please just wait some hours
<MilhousePunkRock> zan: Once you installed it, it will be located in System Settings, you point kdmtheme to the archive you downloaded
<fritsch> __osh__: this is already fixed, but packages need to be uploaded
<MilhousePunkRock> Is it only a matter of hours, fritsch? Ah, nice...
* MilhousePunkRock wonders why adept did not suggest him to install KDE 3.5.4 as yet...
<fritsch> MilhousePunkRock: have got the working packages yesterday, working as expected
<buz> MilhousePunkRock: because it doesnt live in repositories
<zan> MilhousePunkRock: thanks a lot! :D
<fritsch> MilhousePunkRock: but there are other dependency problems
<__osh__> fritsch: will do. I'm just curious. I usually don't install stuff with known bugs in them. if I can help it.
<buz> 3.5.4 actually has one noticeable bug less: basket integration into kontact now doesn't crash ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> zan: You're welcome... Took me quite a while to figure out the archive is the actual theme file...
<__osh__> MilhousePunkRock: You probably need to add a new repository.
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<fritsch> just wait until the topic changes
<buz> MilhousePunkRock: read http://www.kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/README first
<MilhousePunkRock> fritsch: I thought it was in the repos already, since so many people updated already...
<MilhousePunkRock> buz: Yeah, I saw that already...
<fritsch> buz: this is fixed, but as i said, new packages have to be uploaded
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<buz> fritsch: ah
<buz> very well then
* MilhousePunkRock prefers to be patient over having a buggy system...
<fritsch> i think it really won`t last too long
<fritsch> topic has already changed in kde-devel :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> I know KDE has many changes "under the hood", but is there anything new I will actually notice?
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<MilhousePunkRock> Skeez187: Is there anything else you can say?
<buz> MilhousePunkRock: seems like the session stuff in kate is back
<fritsch> MilhousePunkRock: mmmh, the changelog looks very impressive
<rikioh> milhousepunkrock: i figured it out it was usr/lib/jvm/sun-java/bin/java
<fritsch> MilhousePunkRock: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_3to3_5_4.php
<morrow> good morning
<MilhousePunkRock> Skeez187: Your name is kinda offensive, you might wanna change it to keep this channel family friendly...
<__osh__> Is there something similar to workrave for KDE? Something that doesn't require 45MB extra to install?
<__osh__> MilhousePunkRock: skeez is offensive? I must be out of touch with english slang. What does it mean?
<rikioh> same and i live in usa
<TehKewl1> xfce?
<TehKewl1> oh wait workrave
<MilhousePunkRock> __osh__ rikioh: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=skeez
<MilhousePunkRock> The normal dictionary didn't even find it...
<zan> MilhousePunkRock: do i have to restart kde?
<rikioh> wow i didnt know that
<davin> Hi, im trying to install my graphics drivers but I get an error, it is quite big so ill put it on pastecode.com
<MilhousePunkRock> zan: Yes... Since you changed the login, you won't notice a difference within KDE
<zan> MilhousePunkRock: i don't see the kdmtheme in system settings :(
<__osh__> MilhousePunkRock: thanks
<zan> MilhousePunkRock: that's why i was asking :(
<davin> My problem: http://www.pastecode.com/2482
<MilhousePunkRock> zan: It should be there after a restart, sorry, got you wrong...
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh, __osh__ Not #5 and #8...
<eeos> hi there. I have difficulties with intel hda audio card. kubuntu 606 does not identify the intergrated microphone. Mandriva 2006 does, so it is not a linux problem.
<eeos> any clue?
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh, __osh__ Note* #5 and #8...
* zan thanks MilhousePunkRock for the help! :D
<MilhousePunkRock> zan: YW
<davin> It looks like I need the 'libc development package'
<rikioh> ah i was actually thinking it was probably 8. the famouse lil john word
<__osh__> MilhousePunkRock: right. I got the general idea.
<MilhousePunkRock> Probably 9 is what he wants... Combined with 187, the police radio code for murder IIRC
<rikioh> does ktorrent do a pretty decent job ?
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: I had 2b, that wasn't exactly stable...
<davin> so what is this libc development package
<davin> isnt it a c compiler?
<MilhousePunkRock> lol there was the guy with the nice part message again
<gplfighter> hi
<rikioh> milhouse i actually know that guy :(
<MilhousePunkRock> I always notice him when he leaves, Hobbsee suggested to ask him to change his part message...
<gplfighter> i've updated to kde 3.5.4, but now my icons on my desktop are very big. how can is set the size?
<rikioh> ill ask him cuz he participates on another server i know of
<MilhousePunkRock> Nice...
<rikioh> milhouse do you have a recommended torrent program then
<MilhousePunkRock> gplfighter: That could be because 3.5.4 is somewhat broken in dapper
<rikioh> or should i jsut give them all a whirl :)
<gplfighter> MilhousePunkRock: can i change the size?
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Stay away from BitComet, that's for sure... Azureus is powerful, but really bloated (plus running on java)
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: If you have Wine, you could try Torrent, it's supposed to run perfectly there
<MilhousePunkRock> Torrent is by far my favorite BT client
<rikioh> ill research wine cuz im not ever sure what it is ( your dealing with a first timer ) :)
<TheGateKeeper> gplfighter: here is your 'get out of jail free card' for when it all ends in tears :-) http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<rikioh> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<MilhousePunkRock> KTorrent isnt that bad after all
<gplfighter> ok, but there is only 1 thing... that **** icons
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: If you want a bleeding edge version of Wine, there is a nice script to compile it
<TheGateKeeper> sorry don't know how to fix your icons
<gplfighter> ok, thaanks
<Hobbsee> what about the icons?
<Hobbsee> ah
<rikioh> milhousepunkrock: not registered but i will do it right now
* Hobbsee doesnt know the answer to that.
* Hobbsee doesnt use 3.5.4 on dapper
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Than I could send you the WineCVS script
<tsume> broken in dapper? :
<rikioh> milhousepunkrock: ok im registered send away
<TheGateKeeper> I would have thought the size of the icons are related to the resolution, and although 3.5.4 may have fixed bugs, seems like they also created some to make it unusable
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Accept
<MistaED> MilhousePunkRock: i second that with utorrent, it's working fine under wine
<Kabal> 3.5.4 broken in dapper.. Where can I find more info about this?
<TheGateKeeper> tsume: KDE 3.5.4
<tsume> TheGateKeeper: what is included on the shipit cds?
<nalpha> simple question can we connect to mirc network with this Konversation??
<TheGateKeeper> tsume: nope 3.5.3 is the current default
<rr73> nalpha~ sh u woke me up
<rr73> ;) off to bed for me
<rr73> peace out all
<Riddell> nalpha: yes (they are both IRC programmes)
<tsume> TheGateKeeper: alright :) then I won't get burned by ordering these kubuntu cds :)
<Riddell> Kabal: with any luck it'll be fixed later today
<kraut> moin
<Kabal> ah oke thanx Riddell :) I will wait :)
<TheGateKeeper> tsume: no you should always get something that is stable, there will probable be updates to do after you install
<tsume> TheGateKeeper: just making sure :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Although it's slightly offtopic, but why do "wiki style" webpages look weird in my Opery?
<MilhousePunkRock> Opera that is, of course
<zan> for what do the % parameters stand for: krusader %i %m -caption "%c" ?
<jorik> MilhousePunkRock, did you recently upgrade your opera ?
<eeos> I need to recompile kernel on a amd 64 computer where there are ia32 libraries. Does that change anything?
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: Firefox is the king :-) www.worldfirefoxday.com/en/
<MilhousePunkRock> jorik: I installed it two days ago, deb from opera.no
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: No, it's not... :-P
<MilhousePunkRock> I can define "weird" a little more: Fonts are really small, everything is somewhat pressed together..
<nalpha> i put some folder and file to garbage bin, the question is where is the garbage bin???
<nalpha> i put some folder and file to garbage bin, the question is where is the garbage bin??? in ubuntu
<rikioh> mine is in the bottom right of my screen :)
<TheGateKeeper> nalpha: for me bottom right hand corner
<zan> does anyone know for what do the % parameters stand for in the following command: krusader %i %m -caption "%c" ?
<eeos> I need to recompile kernel on amd 64 computer where there are ia32 libraries. Does that change anything?
* MilhousePunkRock doesn't have a recycle bin
<dein> kde 3.5.4 doesnt work in kubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> dein: correct: www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<dein> i havent upgraded yet, was actually looking for how to
<dein> but ill wait now i guess :)
<dein> btw, does kde 3.5.4 perform better on most distros so far?
<cpk2> how do you know what kde version you ahve?
<cpk2> have*
<MilhousePunkRock> cpk2: Help --> About KDE in most applications, e.g. here in Konversation
<dein> kde 3.5.3 is default for dapper
<cpk2> using gaim =X
<MilhousePunkRock> jorik: Take a look at this: http://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmphoto5rw5.png
<dein> er nvm kde 3.5.2 is
<dein> if you havent upgraded your kde, its probably safe to say you're running 3.5.2
<cpk2> yup i have .3
<cpk2> well wasnt sure if it was in the repos when you do upgrade
<TheGateKeeper> dein: I have 3.5.3
<dein> guess im the only one with .2 then 0.o
<cpk2> err i meant .2
<cpk2> typo heh
* MilhousePunkRock has got .3 too, but I added another repo to get it back then...
<TheGateKeeper> correction I am also on 3.5.2
<dein> lol
<dein> anyone know what repositories to add for 3.5.3, and if it's stable in kubuntu now?
<dein> when it first came out i remember it had some bugs
<MilhousePunkRock> .3 is stable, and shouldn't that be in the official repos?
<dein> it isnt, because it hasnt upgraded my system yet
<eeos> dein: just add  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main
<eeos> dein: did you get it?
<dein> k
<eeos> I need to recompile kernel on a amd 64 computer where there are ia32 libraries. Does that change anything?
<mauri> nalpha: did you manage to find it?
<dein> i wouldnt know, i still dont use 64 even though i have a comp with a 64 processor
<dein> just not supported enough yet
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey abattoir
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hello :)
<eeos> dein: it was a question to everybody?
<rikioh> abattoir i got java working thanks to milhouses idea :)
<rikioh> i dunno why i never thought of it
* MilhousePunkRock is always glad when he can help
<rikioh> but instead of trying to find a plugin all i had to do was open my browser go to setup and change the java link to sunjava/bin/java
<cpk2> my wired box is having connectivity problems but my wireless one if fine...
<cpk2> is*
<cpk2> interesting
<kyle_> is there any way to seach an ip adress of the person u are talking to on amsn?
<cpk2> nalpha: samba is in the main repo i think
<MilhousePunkRock> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In repository main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 2778 kB, installed size 7080 kB
<cpk2> btw nalpha i just now got your pm, better to just ask in the channel
<kyle_> is there or not? neone know?
<MilhousePunkRock> kyle_: Most likely not...
<MilhousePunkRock> kyle_: Although I remember there were "hacking tools" do to that for ICQ...
<eeos> what repository to download the new Edgy kernel? I do not seem to find it.
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<kyle_> hmmm, ok I'll just report this guy to msn then, they should have a log of it correct? someone hacked into my riends msn and is on it right now, deleted all her contacts, changed her password and is sayin some not so nice things lol
<MilhousePunkRock> kyle_: That wasn't hacking, that was only a weak password, or a trojan...
<kyle_> Milhousepunkrock: yaya whatever lol, i remember the exploits of icq too, it's what made me use it and stop using it at the same time lol, and ya u r right, but it still shouldn't be done
<MilhousePunkRock> kyle_: The beautiful world of Windows...
<MilhousePunkRock> kyle_: You could try to report it, but I wonder how much M$ actually cares about that...
<cpk2> i would be flattered if someone actually cared enough to try to do something malicious to me
<MilhousePunkRock> cpk2: I don't think those script kiddies care about _who_ they do it to...
<kyle_> Milhousepunkrock: haha ya, right :P and ya it's not even mine so i don't really care enough to anywayz... althought i did get reported to telus one time someone tracked my ip on their computer when it shouldn't have been.... damn windows and having the ip search funtion lol
<MilhousePunkRock> lol
<dein> ok i just got done upgrading to kde 3.5.3 and ive gotta say, its a major boost in speed
<cotroler> how to upgrade to kde 3.5.3  dien?
<dein> one sec
<dein> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main
<dein> add that to your repos
<cpk2> kde only gives 30 results on the wiki
<dein> currently at least two packages are down
<_gplfighter_> i'm  donwgrading noww to 3.5.3
<ricardo> hi everybody...i get this msg with adept updater:
<dein> kubuntu-docs and libnautilus-extension both return 404 errors
<ricardo> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<ricardo> any ideas???
<dein> ya, those two packages are down
<dein> thats why
<cotroler> how do you check which kde version you have???????
<dein> go into any kde app, click help, and about kde
<dein> if you havent knowingly upgraded kde, then you have kde 3.5.2
<cotroler> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<cotroler> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<pradeepto> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<cotroler> i ran apt-get update nothong happened
<DevGet> Hi all! I got an error when I switched from ubuntu to kubuntu about that dpkg can't remove  scim-gtk2-immodule because
<DevGet> /usr/sbin/update-gtk-immodules: line 1: a: command not found
<DevGet> dpkg: error processing scim-gtk2-immodule (--remove):
<DevGet> what to do?
<nalpha> what's the address of dal.net "mirc"???
<TheGateKeeper> try using apitude from the cli, or synaptic to see if there any broken packages and try removing (or reinstalling) if there are
<TheGateKeeper> DevGet: ^^^^
<ricardo> i have just added these repos in my sources:
<ricardo> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main restricted
<ricardo> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main restricted
<ricardo> now i get 90 upgrades!! is that good or not so? should i proceed?
<noiesmo> ricardo, thats ok might be a lot of kde updates
<ricardo> noiesmo: ok...so i have a question...whats the difference between puttin just main or main restricted ?
<noiesmo> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DevGet> TheGateKeeper: seems to work, thx
<ricardo> noiesmo: so there is no sense adding restricted to kde repos since they are all free?
<noiesmo> ricardo, restricted gives you access to apps and packages ubuntu can not ship with ubuntu due to licence issues generally
<noiesmo> ricardo, probably not for kde but cant hurt
<ricardo> noiesmo: ok...thanks!
<noiesmo> ricardo, np :)
<TheGateKeeper> DevGet: please to hear it. yw :-)
<cpk2> dein: do you actually need to get the key to use that repo?
<dein> not that ive seen
<dein> i used adept to upgrade tho
<cpk2> hmm apt-get just told me i need the key
<dein> try dpkg?
<cpk2> to update i need the key, its ok they give it to you at the kubuntu forum
<rikioh> ok heres a pretty good question i installed kubuntu twice on this hdd... so i have 2 copies of kubuntu on one 250 gig hdd... is there a way for me to format that partition and add it to my original kubuntu partition?
<rikioh> add the extra gigs of space
<nick__> hello i just dowloaded boinc_5.4.9_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh but how do i install it now?
<cpk2> rofl dein after adding that one repo i need 137 packages to upgrade
<MilhousePunkRock> nick__: type "sude sh boinc.....sh" on a shell
<MilhousePunkRock> nick__: replace the ..... with the rest of the name though
<rikioh> sudo :)
<kyle_> hey, i updated my kde to 3.5.3 or w/e and it won't update the kdelibs-data... does anyone know why this might be?
<nick__> what's a shell? srr it's my second day with kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> oh, yeah, sudO it is, thx rikioh
<MilhousePunkRock> a console?
<MilhousePunkRock> or terminal?
<cpk2> kyle_: i am updating right now too, i'll see if i get the same problem
<MilhousePunkRock> KMenu --> System --> Console
<nick__> and there i typ that sue thing
<nick__> sude
<kyle_> cpk2: haha alright :P how long left?
<noiesmo> rikioh, you could use qtparted or add the extra partition to /etc/fstab and then access the extra space that way
<cpk2> 14 minutes =\
<cpk2> its only going at about 135 kB/s
<kyle_> slow mine went at like 350
<rikioh> ok ty noiesmo i will look into that
<kyle_> which still isn't that fast, but faster then urs :P
<cpk2> my wireless card might be bottlenecking it
<nick__> bash: sude: command not found
<rikioh> nick its sudo
<rikioh> not sude
<rikioh> :)
<nick__> oeps srr
<kyle_> ya my wireless card paused up my computer when i tried to get it to work so i said screw it and ran a wire lol
<rikioh> im new too man no worries ;)
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<MilhousePunkRock> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<cpk2> got my desktop wired and only one outlet in the wall
<imbrandon> yes?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<nick__> sh: boinc_5.4.9_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh: Onbekend bestand of map
<cpk2> MilhousePunkRock: getting annoyed with that Skeez187 guy?
<imbrandon> MilhousePunkRock: ?
<MilhousePunkRock> There is something fishy about Skeez187, all he says is *skeez* every once in a while, besides that his name is offensive
<gplfighter> nick__: mss beter op #ubuntu-nl
<MilhousePunkRock> exactly cpk2
<nick__> kheb dara al dood gezocht!!
<imbrandon> Skeez187: is there a problem ?
<nick__> moet ik die gedownl. file ergens specifiek zetten?
<cpk2> he was almost spamming it earlier...
<gplfighter> nick__: heb je een jabber, msn of iets dergelijks?
<Lynoure> !nl
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<MilhousePunkRock> nick__: You need to either switch to the path where the shell script is, or define the path when you execute it... And keept it English her
<imbrandon> hrm he seems to have hushed, if it becomes a problem !ops again
<Lynoure> Even thoguh I don't really mind it myself, personally (as I'm trying to study Dutch)
<MilhousePunkRock> roger that, imbrandon... Thanks
<rikioh> i love how fast the op system thingy is here that seems very nice and secure :)
<kyle_> I'm suppose to work in 4 hours... gggrrrrr
<MilhousePunkRock> Kinda smart that uboto mentiones the ops names..
<rikioh> yes whoever made the script or whatever it is wrote it well it seems
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: It's a bot
<rikioh> thats what i meant :)
<rikioh> brb mountain dew refill :_
<rikioh> hahah everytime i go to look at my torrent it has stalled and right as im about to stop and restart the torrent to get it going again it starts downloading :)
<rikioh> its done that 4 times in a row
<MilhousePunkRock> rikioh: Make sure you optimize your settings, there is a guide for it on utorrent.com
<rikioh> MilhousePunkRock: ok i will thank you
<TheHighChild> anyone have a Motorola Razr?
<dein> me
<rikioh> TheHighChild: i have a slvr pretty much the same thing
<rikioh> same phone just doesnt flip
<dein> which means its ghetto
<dein> lol
<rikioh> no
<dein> j/k  '.'
<rikioh> its an mp3 player too with itunes it was like 340 usd -_-
<rikioh> i kinda regret getting it though for the price
<dein> i got mine for 70$
<dein> special corporate discount
<dein> would've been free, but my credit wasn't good enough -.-
<jozzeph> hello
<serenity> hi
<serenity> does anyone know where to get this http://www.raphink.info/talks/2006/05-LinuxTag/html/slide_1.html Design?
<jozzeph> i cannot install any plugins for ktorrent
<cpk2> dein: the kde upgrade had to change grub file?
<jozzeph> error message: signal \: 6 (SIGABRT)
<jozzeph> cannot find it until now
<jozzeph> upgrades are functioning normally
<dein> ??? dunno
<dein> i havent done a hard reboot yet, just restarted the xserver
<bioticpro> anyone here run xmame?
<cpk2> i just happened to check the status right when it was playing with my grub
<dein> me
<RawSewage> it was a big update today
<dein> what was?
<RawSewage> lots of things
<RawSewage> mainly GNOME though
<cpk2> restarting x is so annoying
<cpk2> i'm too lazy to restart it
<dein> err, ctrl +alt backspace is all you need to do
<cpk2> yeah but then i gotta start it back up
<dein> and its alot faster than an actual reboot
<cpk2> plus sometimes my screen loses output
<dein> ?.?
<jozzeph> should i send an error rapport to the author?
<ndazza> are there any mirrors of security.ubuntu.com?
<cpk2> <--- very lazy
<dein> you shouldnt need to start kde >.>
<dein> mine restarts automatically
<jozzeph> internal inconsequence it sais
<cpk2> and if my screen loses output then i do have to do an actual reboot
<ricardo> hi everybody...huge problem here!
<dein> btw, a linux image upgrade is up
<ndazza> i wonder if they'll have linux-restricted-modules for this one
<dein> is it gonna break my settings for nvidia? i hope not
<jozzeph> does anyone workt with ktorrent?
<dein> i dont work on it, but i use it
<jozzeph> ok
<jozzeph> have u got the plugins then?
* MilhousePunkRock is using Torrent through Wine now...
<ricardo> i hava just upgraded to kde3.5.4 and i have no kmenu whatsoever...no different desktops...
<jozzeph> through wine?
<ricardo> nothing...
<hsn_> how can i switch kubuntu from english to czech?
<dein> the ones that come with 2.0 beta ya
<dein> 3.5.4 is broken
<dein> downgrade when possible
<TheHighChild> rikioh: Are you able to mount it under linux?
<jozzeph> - hsn i think when starting rhe install pushing F2
<ndazza> hsn_: see the link in the topic about known problems
<MilhousePunkRock> !wine > jozzeph
<ricardo> dein: how do i do that?
<dein> installing a localization package should do it
<ricardo> there also a new kernel installed...
<Skeez187> *skeez*
<TheHighChild> hsn kmenu > system settings > regional & accessibility > country/regio
<MilhousePunkRock> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<dein> Ricardo: not sure, the others have a good link tho
<rikioh> thehighchild: mount what under linux?
<TheHighChild> rikioh: Your slvr
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<TheHighChild> I want to be able to mount it and remove all the preloaded crap
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=noxion@*.cable.mindspring.com]  by Riddell
* Skeez187 was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (seems to be a bot)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<rikioh> thehighchild: you mean like access it with bluetooth? or?
<MilhousePunkRock> Good Job, Riddel!
<cpk2> hooray!
<cpk2> heh
<cpk2> sorry but that guy was annoying
<MilhousePunkRock> I don't think it even was a guy...
* MilhousePunkRock has seen better bots...
<cpk2> well that bot* was annoying
<TheHighChild> rikioh: I don't have bluetooth. I want to use the USB cable
<rikioh> thehighchild: let me try real fast
* MilhousePunkRock is out now anyway, got work to do... :-/
<MilhousePunkRock> CU everyone
<dein> cya
<bepetemish> Hello all.. i got some problems with my linux
<cpk2> bepetemish: i'm sure we all do at one point or another
<bepetemish> i got an dual boot on my computer  windows xp/Kubuntu  so i want to check my windows folders in linux but how? i can check my linux folders in windows already
<ndazza> bepetemish: by check, you mean view the contents?
<bepetemish> you know.. looking at my folders
<bepetemish> like games i installed on windows
<ndazza> you're unlikely to be able to run windows games under linux...
<ndazza> press alt+f2 and run media:/
<ndazza> is your windows partition visible there?
<cpk2> you can run windows games under linux
<ricardo> how can i downgrade???
<ndazza> cpk2: depends on the game, not out of the box, usually not natively :)
<cpk2> wine fixes everything
<rikioh> thehighchild; yes it mounted usb under system menu -> storage media
<cpk2> plus some really good games are native
<agresor> Hello guys.. I have Ubuntu 5.10  Brezzy.. Can i get kde from Kubuntu cd ?
<Four23619> true, but there are still many games that dont work well / at all under wine
<ndazza> wine chokes on many installers and some games. but yeah, a few games are native
<bepetemish> my windows partition is visible but when i select it it says :   mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bepetemish> ndazza>
<ndazza> agresor: if your machine is on the internet, you should be able to installl the package kubuntu-desktop to get a working kde install
<cpk2> bepetemish: so add it to fstab?
<ndazza> bepetemish: edit the file /etc/fstab and look for a line like this: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<ndazza> if it isn't there add it. change hda1 to sda1
<bepetemish> ok i go take a look
<agresor> ndazza,  but my internet is too slow..
<agresor> and i have to get 400 mb :(
<ndazza> agresor: ahh. from a console, run sudo apt-cdrom /media/cdrom
<ndazza> (with the cd in the drive)
<ndazza> then try again
<TheHighChild> anyone know how to mount a Motorola Razr?
<bepetemish> is this ok ndazza?  /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<ndazza> bepetmish: change hda1 to sda1 (you have sata drives right?)
<bepetemish> what to do now?  umount and mount?
<arcus> bah. konversation is not executing these commands I've put in when I log in to a server.
<arcus> why would that be, I wonder? any ideas?
<ndazza> arcus: are they to chanserv/nickserv?
<arcus> a msg to nickserv, yes.
<ndazza> arcus: you could try /msg chanserv <command> instead of /chanserv <command>
<arcus> seems exactly the same as the example in the manual
<arcus> that's what I have, /msg nickserv ident <password>
<ndazza> arcus: if you are trying to auto-identify that can be configured in your profile options i think
<rikioh> can amarok not play .mp3 files?
<ndazza> arcus: try identify instead of ident
<agresor> ndazza,
<ndazza> rikioh: mp3 is a restricted format. there's a way to get it to play... uh...
<agresor> root@agresor:/home/agresor# apt-cdrom /media/cdrom
<agresor> E: Invalid operation /media/cdrom
<ndazza> !restrictedformats
<cpk2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ndazza> agresor: oops, wrong syntax
<ndazza> try apt-cdrom add /media/cdrom
<ricardo> please help! kde 354 repos upgrade have made a mess on my box...how can i get back??
<rikioh> whats the keyboard command for opening programs again
<herman> afternoon all
<herman> lots of excitement here lol
<bepetemish> ndazza after i done what you said what to do now?
<mettledk> Hi
<mettledk> I was wondering whether some of you could help me with a little problem in kubuntu?
<cpk2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mettledk> :)
<mettledk> Well - its about my network
<ndazza> rikioh: alt+f2
<dorota> heelo ;)
<mettledk> When I boot up the kernel seems to prefer the sky2 driver, but it is defect
<ndazza> bepetemish: try clicking on the drive again in media:/
<mettledk> I have downloaded and installed a driver from Marvel
<dein> anyone know what the point of the kernel upgrade was? other than security?
<bepetemish>          ndazza: it says  only root can mout ....
<mettledk> This driver works but I have to rmmod skyh2 and modprobe the other each time on boot
<mettledk> How do I assign the new driver to the eth0 and eth1
<mettledk> dein: I noticed the nvidia driver was no longer in the kernel
<bepetemish> ndazza: it says  only root can mout......     how can i mount as root?
<dein> ????
<mark_> hello?
<dein> mine still works
<cpk2> bepetemish: do it as sudo...
<ndazza> bepetemish: ok try this from a console: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<mark_> i just wanted to ask a little question i haven't found on any forum yet
<pequatre> hi everyone. just a quick question: i've prelinked KDE and set cron.daily and so on but i'm told to add KDE_IS_PRELINKED=1 in /etc/environment. Is this the right file ? cheers.
<dein> mettledk: your nvidia driver was killed?
<cpk2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mettledk> yes
<mark_> ok
<bepetemish> ndazza now it says this..  mount: mount point /mnt/sda1 does not exist
<dein> mettledk: all i did to fix mine was a quick sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cpk2> does apt-get change grub for you when you update the kernel?
<egarim> why in kubuntu amule doesn't have the webserver support ?
<ndazza> cpk2: yes
<mark_> yesterday i managed to get some sound of my "ca0106"-thingy and was rather glad but when i rebooted it didn't even show in the volume control and modprobe snd-ca0106 doesn't change anything
<mettledk> gotta go a few minuttes...
<dein> ok im goin to bed
<ndazza> bepetemish: check what mount points are in /mnt and /media. this might give you an idea of which is your windows partition
<pequatre> need to reboot. bye.
<ndazza> bepetemish: if you are sure it's sda1 you can go ahead and create it: sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1
<ndazza> bepetemish: oops make that sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1
<herman> i am looking for a package to install the driver for a trust spacecam 320. Does such a package exist or do i have to compile?
<rikioh> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<herman> ok thx
<mark_> i just don't understand how the card can vanish
<bioticpro> Hey all, how do fix the konq problem of, when you want to download a file, it asks to save as, then the file name gets changed to download.php instead of the acutal file name
<cpk2> mark_: is it in lspci?
<mark_> yes it is
<mark_> as a
<mark_> Audigy something LS
<cpk2> so it didnt vanish =P
<mettledk> dein: Well as far as I could see last night, the driver I was using was from the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-amd64-generic package
<ndazza> ah while we're on the topic:
<mark_> it's only hiding?
<ndazza> my wireless pci card *did* vanish
<mettledk> dein: and I could not find any linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26* packages...
<ndazza> lspci doesn't show it
<bepetemish> ndazza i maked it but still cant enter my windows folders
<cpk2> ndazza: is it connected all the way?
<mark_> 0000:01:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<cpk2> so modprobe that
<ndazza> cpk2: seems to be. the lights on the back are on. i tried 2 different slots
<mark_> as sudo?
<ndazza> bepetemish: what error do you get when you run sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<mark_> maybe i have to sorta restart alsa?
<cpk2> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<bepetemish> ndazza i get no errors
<ndazza> bepetemish: open up konqueror and navigate to /mnt/sda1, all your files should be there
<ndazza> bepetemish: be aware that you won't be able to write to the drive out of the box because microsoft hasn't released the specs for ntfs
<mark_> modprobe doesn't make the card show up in the volume control
<cpk2> !modprobe
<ubotu> I know nothing about modprobe - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> !info modprobe
<ubotu> Package modprobe does not exist in dapper
<egarim> which is the default mailserve in kubuntu ?
<mark_> mark@ubuntu:~$ !modprobe    modprobe snd-ca0106
<bepetemish> ndazza when i navigate to /mnt/sda1 i get a message saying this: You do not have access rights to this location
<ndazza> !info modutils
<ubotu> modutils: Linux module utilities. In repository main, is extra. Version 2.4.27.0-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 227 kB, installed size 736 kB
<agresor> !modproble webcam eye
<agresor> ;D
<ubotu> I know nothing about modproble webcam eye - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mark_> so i install modutils?
<agresor> !modproble genius-webcam
<ubotu> I know nothing about modproble genius-webcam - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ndazza> egarim: i think it may be exim
<cpk2> mark_: whats the card manufactuerer?
<agresor> !modproble genius
<ubotu> I know nothing about modproble genius - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mark_> umm
<cpk2> no i think its postfix
<cpk2> exim i know isnt default
<mark_> i think it's onboard so it'd be nvidia ?
<ndazza> bepetemish: oh, right. from a console run sudo mount /mnt/sda1 -o remount,user
<cpk2> almost 100%
<mark_> or msi?
<ndazza> cpk2: you're probably right. i'm going on debian's default
<mark_> you see it worked yesterday! that's what i don't get!
<ricardo> help! how can i downgrade from kde 3.5.4 to kde 3.5.3???
<cpk2> mark_: what did you change then?
<egarim> ricardo: have problem ?
<bepetemish> ndazza when i do that it says nothing
<bepetemish> is that ok?
<mark_> i don't know at all!
<cpk2> ricardo: you might be able to remove kde and then install it
<ndazza> bepetemish: yeah that's ok, try viewing the files again
<mark_> i installed kde...
<mark_> aaand I deleted one folder with alsa drivers i didn't install
<egarim> what does it mean broken in dapper ?
<egarim> what does it mean broken in dapper ? 3.4.5 doesn't works ?
<ricardo> egarim: cpk2: i added the 3.5.4 repos and i got 90 upgradable packages (including some kernel updates..)  i upgraded and now i dont have kmenu nor a decent taskbar...
<bepetemish> ndazza: when i do /mnt/sda1 it says i have no access rights, when i do media:/ it just says could not enter forum
<ndazza> egarim: yes. if you install it in dapper things will crash/be missing/not work
<ricardo> cpk2: how do i safely remove it?
<TheHighChild> egarim: I saw my audio juicer was broke, I upgraded it and everything el;se was fine
<cpk2> ricardo: i dunno purge kde or something, not entirely sure
<gnomefreak> !kubuntu > ricardo
<mark_> how can i restart alsa?
<gnomefreak> ricardo: read your pm there are instuctions in there
<cpk2> mark_: you deleted alsa drivers?
<rikioh> is there a known reason why adept doesnt fully load on some peoples machines sometimes?
<mark_> yes but i can't remember compiling them
<TheHighChild> ricardo: right click on the kicker > add applet then pick your favorites
<egarim> it's the first time that i hear problems with the offcial packages
<ricardo> i have no kicker! TheHighChild
<cpk2> mark_: ca0106 is the driver you want
<mark_> yes
<gnomefreak> ricardo: and just for the record the kde 3.5.4 will not give you a kernel (tha was  aleft over upgrade most likely
<ricardo> gnomefreak: what pm??
<gnomefreak> ricardo: the one from ubotu
<cpk2> deleting that alsa folder was probably bad
<mark_> ok
<mark_> so i try to get it back
<bepetemish> ndazza: when i do /mnt/sda1 it says i have no access rights, when i do media:/ it just says could not enter forum
<ricardo> gnomefreak: thx...
<cpk2> yeah maybe dpkg-reconfigure alsa or something might fix it
<gnomefreak> ricardo: yw
<mark_> ok i'll try that
<ndazza> bepetemish: please run this command : mount; ls /mnt; ls /media
<mark_> cool i tells me the package "alsa" is not installed
<ndazza> bepetemish: paste all the output into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<cpk2> !info alsa
<ubotu> Package alsa does not exist in dapper
<cpk2> thats because thats not the package
<ndazza> bepetemish: actually make that: mount; ls -la /mnt; ls -la /media
<cpk2> you should be ok just downloading the module i think
<mark_> ok
<cpk2> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<cpk2> use the second link there
<mark_> i got
<mark_> alsa-base
<mark_> for example
<cpk2> you can try to reconfigure that
<rikioh> is clamav a good antivirus program
<cpk2> apt-get install alsa will install alsa
<cpk2> you worried about virii on linux?
<rikioh> im just new and can never be too prepared
<mark_> ok it says it takes alsa-base instead of alsa
<rikioh> im trying to get as setup as i can :)
<mark_> rikioh!
<cpk2> thats fine mark_
<mark_> haha my favourite movie
<cpk2> rikioh: i suppose if you want an av clamav will work...
<ndazza> rikioh: clamav is used to scan for windows viruses. there are no linux viruses in the wild
<cpk2> i dont really see a reason for an av in linux
<bepetemish> ndazza: do you got it?
<ndazza> bepetemish: no. there should be a link on the page, can you paste that here please?
<rikioh> mark_: ah finally someone who has seen that movie no one ever knows what i am talking about
<mark_> haha
<rikioh> ndazza: ok thats enough information for me i will stick without :)
<mark_> i've seen it about a million times
<bepetemish> ndazza: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19562
<cpk2> mark_: here is the module you need http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Audigy+SE.&chip=CA0106&module=ca0106
<mark_> thank you
<mark_> was already searching for it ^^
<rikioh> if k torrent stalls alot is that because of a bad torrent or because of something within the program
<rikioh> everytime im not looking my torrent is stalled
<cpk2> rikioh: dont upload at your max upspeed
<bernardosoares3> hello. i've prelinked my kde and i've added KDE_IS_PRELINKED in /etc/environment yet "ps aux|grep kdeinit" tells me that kdeinit is running. What gives ?
<rikioh> cpk2: my max is 100 kb/s i have it at 10 and im stalled :)
<ndazza> bepetemish: ok, can you also paste the contents of /etc/fstab for me?
<bernardosoares3> correction: i've added KDE_IS_PRELINKED=1
<mark_> sorry for the stupid question, but where is the download link on that site?
<bepetemish> ndazza; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19565
<ndazza> rikioh: try with a healthy torrent, like http://torrent.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/torrents/KNOPPIX_V5.0.1CD-2006-06-01-EN.torrent
<mark_> i take alsa-driver-0.4.0
<mark_> ok
<cpk2> ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver
<ndazza> bepetemish: heh sorry i wasn't terribly specific: i need the _contents_ of /etc/fstab, please run cat /etc/fstab and paste that
<cpk2> mark_: they have newer ones than that
<mark_> yup i took the most recent one
<mark_> hoping it's not a bet
<mark_> a
<cpk2> mark_: get 1.0.9
<mark_> oh ok
<mark_> yes that's it
<cpk2> 0.4.0 is from 1999
<mark_> but what i uninstalled was the 0.4.0
<bepetemish> ndazza: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19566
<mark_> ok thanks i'll try to follow the instructions this evening but now i gotta go
<mark_> goodbye
<ndazza> bepetemish: ahh i think 'ive found the problem
<bepetemish> ndazza: chill
<ndazza> bepetemish: run sudo umount /mnt/sda1 && sudo rmdir /mnt/sda1
<ricardo> did any kernel update became available in the last few hours??
<bepetemish> ndazza: ok i did
<ndazza> bepetemish: then edit /etc/fstab: the line that reads /dev/sda1.... after the default option there is a period ( . ), that should be a comma
<cpk2> apparently yes
<ndazza> bepetemish: once this is done, your link in media:/ should work
<Ertain> I can't seem to copy files off of my DVD+RW disc.  Well, they're not intact.
<bepetemish> ndazza: it still says only root can mount
<ndazza> i just saw another typo: default should be defaults
<pcfan> Hi all, I had installed kubuntu on an ubuntu installation, so I have both meta-packages ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed. my question is how to remove all the ubuntu-desktop packages, since I don't want gnome?
<cpk2> sudo apt-get purge gnome?
<cpk2> not sure on that one though
<pcfan> and that remove also totem and other things like nautilus ?
<cpk2> dunno
<gnomefreak> pcfan: you want to remove gnome and all its apps?
<pcfan> yes
<pcfan> just want kde
<bepetemish> ndazza: it still says only root can mount
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get remove --purge libgtk
<pcfan> are you sure about this? since I use some gtk programs on kde...
<cpk2> bepetemish: you know when it says only root can blahblahblah you can just do "sudo !!" and then it will let you do it?
<gnomefreak> pcfan: you will have to reinstall them
<pcfan> gnomefreak: ok
<bepetemish> cpk2: no.. im not in consule.. im doing RUN, Media:/, and then select my windows partition, so the only root warning is a pop-up screen
<ndazza> bepetemish: did you fix the next typo? the defaults one?
<bepetemish> ndazza: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19568
<Ertain> I keep having buffer errors and I/O errors when I try to copy files from my DVD+RW disc.  I'm pretty sure that the disc is fine.  Btw, I haven't tried copying the files on another computer.
<ndazza> bepetemish: line 6 of that posting, the section that reads ntfs default,nls=.... that should read ntfs defaults,nls=...
<bernardosoares3> hello. Can anyone help me on telling KDE that it is prelinked ? i've added the correct lines to /etc/environment yet kdeinit still starts :(
<ricardo> has anybody updated to kde 3.5.3?
<ndazza> bernardosoares3: is kdeinit not meant to start when ur libs are prelinked?
<cpk2> ricardo: i have but havent restarted x yet
<ndazza> bernardosoares3: i thought prelinking was just a performance tweak for shared libraries
<bernardosoares3> ndazza: there's a way to tell kdeinit not to start if kde is prelinked.
<ibert> hi! I want to find out which encoding a text file has. Which tool can I use for such a job?
<bernardosoares3> since KDE 3.2 i think
<bepetemish> ndazza: ok i edited it but still get the ROOT message
<ndazza> bernardosoares3: ah okay, i wasn't aware of that. if that's the case, why does kdeinit start up under kubuntu at all? i thought ubuntu was normally prelinked anyways
<bernardosoares3> ndazza: no i don't think so ?
<ricardo> i updated to 3.5.4...the downgraded to 3.5.3....and i have the same problems...no kicker...no taskbar....etc..
<Healot> xchat-xhat
<ndazza> bepetemish: okay, can i please have the output of ls -la /mnt; ls -la /media; cat /etc/fstab; cat /proc/mounts
<bepetemish> ndazza: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19569
<bernardosoares3> ndazza: see http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/userguide/environment-variables.html
<bernardosoares3> look at kde_is_prelinked
<bepetemish> BRB
<ndazza> bepetemish: thanks for your patience. please remove one of the = signs on the sda1 line. the line should look exactly like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19571
<ndazza> bernardosoares3: you've rebooted the system since adding this? or just restarted kde?
<bernardosoares3> ndazza: i did reboot yes
<ndazza> bernardosoares3: and env | grep KDE_IS_PRELINKED gives?
<bernardosoares3> ndazza: nothing
<nalpha> how to know why i can't ftp to another computer in my network? can i know the list of port that i can used or command to know the security??
<ricardo> kde downgrade doesnt work...
<ricardo> i followed the instruction http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0 and im still stuck with 3.5.4
<bepetemish> ndazza: why thank me for my patience? your the one helping me. so thank you and i have did what you said
<ltmon> Load mediamanager kded module soon in the startup. Fixes bugs 127971 and 129534. See SVN commit 560584.
<ndazza> bernardosoares3: i'm afraid i don't know enough about the way kde picks up environment variables. it may be that /etc/environment isn't the right file, try having a look at /etc/login.defs
<ndazza> bepetemish: is the media:/ link working now?
<ltmon> oopps... sorry for the accidental paste into the channel
<ndazza> nalpha: are you trying to connect to a linux box?
<bernardosoares3> ndazza: you must be right, my syntax or the file must be wrong
<ibert> nalpha: nmap HOSTNAME
<fritsch> nalpha: try nmape -P0 (he could blog scan requests)
<fritsch> nalpha: ;-)
<ndazza> nalpha: if it's an k/ubuntu box  that's serving up ftp try installing the inetutils-ftpd and inetutils-inetd packages
<bepetemish> ndazza: why thank me for my patience? your the one helping me. so thank you and i have did what you said
<bepetemish> ndazza: but stilll can't get in my windows partition
<ndazza> bepetemish: from a console, try: mount /media/sda1
<bepetemish> ndazza: then it says: "only root can mount
<ndazza> bepetemish: many people get angry or arrogant after a while
<ndazza> bepetemish: you are calmer and more reasonable than most :)
<rikioh> well guys im off to bed... its 6 am :)   maybe ill have a dream where i actually know what im doing in kubuntu ... wouldnt that be nice
<bepetemish> ndazza: well thank you
<mauri> hi
<mauri> a channel keeps saying
<mauri> plz register with the service
<ndazza> rikioh: i hope not, those dreams are scary :)
<mauri> and use identify command to speak
<mauri> ?!
<ndazza> bepetemish: .... now mine is saying the same
<bepetemish> ndazza: ow your working " with" me? like copy the settings i have then solve the problem on your linux and then tell me how you did?
<jott> bepetemish: ndazza: you have to add the "users" option to allow a normal user to mount/umount... otherwise you need to run sudo mount...
<ndazza> bepetemish: well yes i guess so :) i just fixed it on mine like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19575
<ndazza> jott: so i thought, but it was working on mine before *shrugs* i think we have it now
<jott> ndazza: userS ;-)
<jott> i guess so at least ;)
<bepetemish> ndazza: so i need to chance to this /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs user,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1? and how do i set the users to mount/unmount?
<ndazza> hehehe damn plurals
<ndazza> bepetemish: yes, but jott just pointed out it needs to be users, not user
<ndazza> bepetemish: the fstab file is a space separated list of fields. the fourth field is the one that should read users,nls=utf8 etc, that's the options field
<ndazza> bepetemish: having the users option in there should allow users to mount/unmount
<Pupeno> I am having trouble downloading kubuntu-docs, is the problem known ? global or just my mirror ?
<ndazza> i'll put another pastebin up with the exact line
<ndazza> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19576
<jott> the plural is for allowing users to unmount as the man page states ;)
<ricardo> has anybody ever lost their kicker?
<bepetemish> ndazza: YES im in.. thanks a LOT for helping me out..
<ndazza> bepetemish: glad it finally worked out for you
<cong_> hallo
<ndazza> jott, i wonder why he couldn't mount though... it just seems rather strange
<bepetemish> ndazza: yeah tnx for everything.. 1 last question.. do you know a good windows emulator?
<ndazza> bepetemish: wine or cedega are pretty much the only emulators on linux
<ndazza> bepetemish: you can pay for a commercial version of wine called crossover office too
<bepetemish> ndazza: ok, tnx
<jott> ...and crossover office.. (which is like cedega essentialy a mocked up wine)
<jott> right :)
<ndazza> exactly :)
<nat> how do i dowload morascape
<nat> for linux
<nat> i extracted with ark
<nat> and it comes up with shell script
<nat> !ark
<ubotu> I know nothing about ark - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nat> hello
<bepetemish> how can i install " wine" ? im trying it now with adept manager but i think its not working
<ibert> sudo apt-get install wine
<nat> ?
<nat> hello ibert
<nat> how do i download morascape
<nat> for linux
<nat> i extracted with ark
<nat> and it comes up with shell sctipt
<ibert> I don't know this piece of software....
<bepetemish> ibert: sudo apt-get install wine isnt working
<ibert> hae you opened your sources.list?
<ibert> whats teh error?
<bepetemish> nope.. this is the first time im going to install something so i dont know much about it
<SaVioLa> how can i go to /home with konsole?
<ibert> ok.
<ibert> cd /home
<SaVioLa> k ty
<ibert> bepetemish: just one moment
<bepetemish> iberd: ok
<Pupeno> SaVioLa: or cd .. when you are in /home/your_user/
<jott> bepetemish: you could try to use automatix it will help you install various packages not in the default repositories
<jott> bepetemish: http://www.getautomatix.com/
<bepetemish> jott: ok they say i need to add this    deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt kubuntu main
<ibert> bepetemish: have look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<bepetemish> ibert: ok im in sources.list
<ibert> bepetemish: now you can see that a lot of sources are with an # at the beginning of the line
<ibert> bepetemish: delete those '#' - then they are uncommented
<bepetemish> ibert: yes
<ibert> bepetemish: after that apt-get update && apt-get install wine
<ibert> bepetemish: and you're done
<bepetemish> ibert: this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19580 can you take a look and show me what to edit?
<Ace2007> Hi i upgraded KDE to 3.5.4 and all the settings have gone like F4 to open konsole from within konqueror
<ricardo> hey guys...i only see the panel, no kicker, no clock...no nothing...any ideas?
<ricardo> Ace2007: I have the same problem!!!
<Pupeno> 2.5.4 broken in dapper, it is in the topic.
<Pupeno> 3
<Ace2007> Pupeno: so any fixes?
<ibert> bepetemish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19581
<Pupeno> I don't know, I don't tend to use other KDE except the one that comes with dapper, the stable one.
<ricardo> Pupeno: we got it...but what can we do know?
<bobbyyu> Can someone please tell me where I can get the modified version of diskmounnter?
<abattoir> ricardo: try deleting ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc....and start the kicker w/ 'kicker'
<abattoir> ricardo: close it /w 'killall kicker' first
<bepetemish> ibert: can i just copy/paste this or do i need to do more?
<jott> bepetemish: you could add the getautomatix line or "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" to get a more recent wine
<Ace2007> ricardo: go into synaptic using "kdesu synaptic" (you'll have to install synaptic if you don't have it) and then find kde-base and then right click and ask it it install
<jott> as wine tends to make fast progress its always good to stay up-to-date ;-)
<Ace2007> ricardo: that is if you had problems during the install
<bepetemish> jott: but where in the sources do i add that line?
<ricardo> abattoir: should i delete the file? what will happen then?
<jott> anywhere you like
<jott> so on at the end would be fine
<ibert> bepetemish: just replace the old one..
<abattoir> ricardo: wait a sec.... that should 'reset' your kicker.... but i think there is a problem w/ reading it from kubuntu-default-settings
<ricardo> abattoir: you are a genius!!!!!
<ricardo> it worked....
<abattoir> ricardo: aah, good :)
<ricardo> abattoir: actually you are right...it was reset...
<abattoir> ricardo: anything else wrong... w/ the updates?
<ricardo> abattoir: what d you mean?
<abattoir> ricardo: you upgraded to 3.5.4 right... anything else 'missing' or broken?
<bepetemish> ibert: ok i edited the source. how can i install, download, open wine now?
<ricardo> nop...
<abattoir> ricardo: hmmm... ok, thanks :)
<ricardo> abattoir: will the kicker be automatically loaded at startup from now on?
<abattoir> ricardo: yes, should be....
<bepetemish> jott: ok i edited the source. how can i install, download, open wine now?
<jott> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<jott> maybe sudo apt-get install automatix  if you want to try it... (installs also various media codecs)
<bepetemish> jott: ok its installing
<ThunderStruck> jott: automatix isnt in repos
<jott> yeah i told him to add the line ;)
<ricardo> Ace2007: I dont find kde-base
<visik7> I've added an entry in menu.lst of grub but when I select it from the restart dialog it doesn't boot into it
<Ace2007> ricardo: did it complain about broken packages when it started? if it didn't its fine, it could have just been me
<visik7> what I have to do to get it working ?
<bepetemish> jott: its installed
<ThunderStruck> visik7: what are you trying to get working?
<visik7> ThunderStruck: do you know when you start logout ?
<visik7> that there is a menu for reboot
<ricardo> Ace2007: kubuntu-docs..is the only package i cant install
<visik7> that allow you to select in which OS to reboot ?
<ThunderStruck> yes
<Ace2007> ricardo: but did it complain about broken packages, (its kdebase, sorry there is no dash)
<visik7> ThunderStruck: ok I've added an entry but it doesn't boot in this entry
<bobbyyu> I need to change permissions on my Fat32 drive. What should I do?
<visik7> bobbyyu: mount with umask
<bepetemish> jott: now how do i open wine :o
<ThunderStruck> visik7: entry for?
<visik7> for another OS
<visik7> whith it's own boot loader
<visik7> (that is grub) :)
<visik7> but if I press esc
<visik7> and select it
<visik7> (at boot time)
<visik7> it works
<bobbyyu> I'm sorry if this question is annoying... how?
<visik7> only the reboot dialog cannot select it
<visik7> bobbyyu: man mount :)
<visik7> umask=<mask>
<visik7> as an option
<ThunderStruck> visik7: thats strange (im not real sure)
<ricardo> Ace2007: nop...
<ricardo> Ace2007: now im downgrading to 3.5.3...lets see what it gives....
<visik7> ThunderStruck: isn't a doc that explain how to set a grub entry to get it work properly ?
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> visik7: somewhere in there
<Ace2007> ricardo: don't
<ricardo> why?
<ricardo> Ace2007:
<Ace2007> ricardo: why are you down grading?
<ricardo> because 3.5.4 does not work
<gnomefreak> Ace2007: kde 2.5.4 - 3.5.3
<Ace2007> ricardo: whats wrong with it?
<gnomefreak> 3.5.4*
<gnomefreak> ricardo: did you do the latest updates?
<ricardo> im downgading from kde 3.5.4 to 3.5.3
<gnomefreak> ricardo: the kicker issue was fixed the other day
<ricardo> gnomefreak: how?
<ricardo> ok...so i can use 3.5.4??
<Ace2007> ricardo: yea why downgrade? its most likely your settings that were screwed not kde itself
<ricardo> ok...
<Ace2007> ricardo: yea you can use it
<gnomefreak> ricardo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    it was fixed 2 days ago
<SaVioLa> how can i install flash player in opera?
<helfrez> 3.5.4 be sure to read the README in the server, the defaults file is borked so it will reset soem of your preferences
<ricardo> ok...wait guys...ill upgrade to kde 3.5.4 and see what happens....
<gnomefreak> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked.
<visik7> let opera scan for mozila plugins
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<ricardo> be right back...
<bobbyyu> How do I run umask?
<helfrez> im running 3.5.4 in 32 machines with the same effects, nothign major but you will lose some settings
<helfrez> 2 machines not 32 lol
<visik7> my grub entry is here http://extraball.sunsite.dk/notepad.php?ID=19619
<visik7> practically I've installed 2 ubuntu
<visik7> one on hd0,0
<visik7> and grub with it
<visik7> and another on hd0,5
<visik7> with it's own grub
<visik7> it works
<visik7> manually
<visik7> but it doesn't with the reboot dialog
<bepetemish> jott: i have done what you say but what to do now??
<ibert> bepetemish: what do you want to do?
<jott> bepetemish: so when you installed automatix you can run sudo automatix and follow the instructions
<MukiEX> Is anyone here having issues with certain vids and the xv video extension that don't show up in other video outs, like opengl?
<jott> bepetemish: when you want to run wine run winecfg and then wine yourapp.exe
<MukiEX> In both kaffiene and vlc?
<mcbuddha_> hi all!
<mcbuddha_> i just updated to kde 3.5.4 and my konqueror doesn't work well
<bepetemish> jott: winecfg will do the job
<bepetemish> jott: tnzx
<visik7> mcbuddha_: does it works with a plain user ?
<MukiEX> Anyone else getting the green channel bug with xv?
<visik7> (e.g. with a clean .kde ?
<mcbuddha_> not that kind
<Jack12> hi guys the website of sony ericsson requires the adobe flash player , how to get it for konqueror ?
<mcbuddha_> just missing address bar and nav buttons (back, home, up etc)
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: rt. click on the top(where you'd expect those things to be)->Toolbars->Location Toolbar
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: tell me if it works
<jordan_> when i reboot my computer setings on pulpit not save ?
<ricardo> Ace2007: abattoir: when im upgading to kde 3.5.4 is asks me to remove kdelibs-bin...is that safe?
<Jack12> whats new in kde 3.5.4?
<abattoir> ricardo: from what i recall, the 'packaging scheme' has changed, and kdelibs-bin is no longer being used... just to be safe, see if the file is in the repos...
<Jack12> is it worth getting it now?
<abattoir> Jack12: as you can see, it is still broken in dapper... if you can, please wait for it to be fixed...
<abattoir> Jack12: *as you can see from the topic
<mcbuddha_> abattoir: nothing
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: what do you mean? the location bar is already enabled?
<jordan_> when i reboot my computer setings on pulpit not save. How to save them ?
<jott> the files in the kdebase of http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/pool-dapper/kdebase/ are a few hours old.. is it fixed now?
<mcbuddha_> abattoir: there's no location toolbar option
<bepetemish> jott: i imported the game hitman in wine graphic window.. how do i start it now>
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: ok... so you see Main, Extra, but not location?
<ricardo> from the kubuntu site regarding kde 3.5.4: "these packages have a bug which stops kubuntu-default-settings from applying"
<jott> bepetemish: try to run wine hitman.exe (or whatever) in the folder you have it.. (dont know if wine supports it.... you may have to use cedega for that)
<mcbuddha_> abattoir: google suggest, main, speech, extra. that's all
<jott> ricardo: yeah but that message is 2 days old ;)
<jott> it looks like there was a very recent update
<ricardo> jott: ok...thanls....
<bepetemish> jott: this is the error i get when i do hitman.exe :    wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\hitman.exe": Module not found
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: hmmm... do you want to try deleting the konqueror config file(will delete all your konq. specific settings_?
<jott> bepetemish: you may have to install it from the scratch.. like using "wine setup.exe" from the install folder
<mcbuddha_> abattor: where can i find it?
<bepetemish> jott: no that doesnt work
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror.rc
<jott> bepetemish: http://appdb.winehq.org/ you may want to check this site for compatibility information
<jott> bepetemish: but as for games cedega is probably the better choice...
<jott> bepetemish: the only drawback: its commercial ;)
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: backup those files, close konqueror, delete from a terminal, restart konqueror
<bepetemish> jott: maiby its because i havn't added any liberies
<mcbuddha_> doing so...
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: good :)
<califfo>  is there anyone using ktorrent and having "not connectable" problems even if firewall rules are properly set?
<jott> bepetemish: yeah it can be tricky sometimes to get things running.. just take a look at the appdb there are explanations on what to do for some particular app
<bepetemish> jott: well tnx for everything but i have to go now...
<bepetemish> jott: maiby i talk to you later
<jott> bepetemish: sure np
<mcbuddha_> abattoir: there is no ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror.rc
<stephan_> califfo: I do
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: oops sorry, /
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<califfo> stephan_ , maybe in filemp3.org?
<ibert> how can I give the hostname of an DHCP-Client back to an DHCP server?
<stephan_> califfo: I don't know.  I've never managed to get a torent client work, neither under Kubuntu nor XP.
<ricardo> abattoir: i have 3 broken packages when upgrading...how can i fix them?
<abattoir> ricardo: which ones?
<califfo> stephan_ it's so simple if you don't need do login :)
<stephan_> califfo: so I guess it's a firewall problem.  I use a Netgear FR114P
<mcbuddha_> abattoir: nothing. i've searched for it
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: there is no ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc?
<califfo> u just have to set two ports
<mcbuddha_> no, there isn't
<MukiEX> Anyone know what causes this in VLC? http://www.emonville.com/mukichan/src/1154609819336.jpg
<califfo> stephan_ u just have to set two ports
<ricardo> abattoir:  kaudiocreator, kdesktop, kdm, konqueror (actually there are 4)
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: hmmm, that's weird, ok, try restarting konqueror and see if you see the location bar.
<abattoir> ricardo: updating through adept?
<ricardo> yeap
<ricardo> abattoir: should i use synaptic instead?
<abattoir> ricardo: and it tells you BREAK(install).... try 'apt-get' it'd give you more clues..
<abattoir> ricardo: as to why the breakage would occur
<califfo> sudo apt-get package-name --reinstall?
<Riddell> ** testers needed for  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main
<ricardo> abattoir: so i fix borken packages with synaptic...i am now upgrading to 3.5.4
<abattoir> ricardo: ^^^^^^^^^
<ricardo> abattoir: what?
<mcbuddha_> abattoir: i cannot delete it even as root
<abattoir> ricardo:  there are new packages....  kubuntu.org ones.. want to try that?
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: konquerorrc?
<mcbuddha_> (~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc)
<ricardo> abattoir: which new packages?
<ricardo> abattoir: dont get what you mean...
<mcbuddha_> abattoir: ok, i have it done
<ricardo> abattoir: ok...upgrading was a succes...lets restart to see whats happen...
<mcbuddha_> abattoir: but there's still no location bar option...
<tdn> How do I make Ctrl+W close konq' when there is only one tab left?
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: then i'd suggest you wait till the breakage issue is sorted out... dont know if the new debs fix that...
<califfo>  is there anyone using ktorrent and having "not connectable" problems even if firewall rules are properly set?
<rodrigo_> can somebody give me a spanish channnel?
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rodrigo_> ubotu: thank you very much
<ubotu> I know nothing about thank you very much - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mcbuddha_> abattoir: ok, thanks. i'll send the report
<stephan_> califfo: I've open an acount on filemp3.org.  Waiting...
<rodrigo_> ubotu: what dou you know about?
<ubotu> I know nothing about what dou you know about? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stephan_> califfo: About the port, I've got 6881 in TCP/UDP and 4444 in UDP
<califfo> 6881 sucks, I think it's blacklisted
<califfo> i changed to 49190
<rodrigo_> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> I know nothing about thank you - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stephan_> califfo: ok, I'll try 49190
<fritsch> everybody who wants to test (probably fixed 3.5.4 kde packages) look for them here:
<fritsch> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354
<mcbuddha_> abattoir: OMG i started the report wizard, and it opened up a konq window with toolbar and nav buttons!
<gnomefreak> fritsch: still looking for testers ;)
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: either 1) you didnt wait for the settings to take effect :P... or
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: 2) It loaded another view profile which wasnt 'screwed up' :)
<fritsch> gnomefreak: Riddell allowed me to fetch as many as possible
<gnomefreak> ah
<fritsch> gnomefreak: getting the topic changed is my salvation (mmmh cant find the right word) today
<gnomefreak> lol
<fritsch> gnomefreak: wait look up the dictionary
<grothesk> kde testing? me! me!
<grothesk> Updating to 3.5.4 was painful.
<gnomefreak> something like "if you want to test kde 3.5.4 you can find it here?
<fritsch> i meant intention
<gnomefreak> something easy
<grothesk> Had to delete .kde completely.
<jott> ok update && upgrade started ;)
<fritsch> grothesk: mmmh you should not have to do
<fritsch> jott: updated your sources.list?
<mcbuddha_> abattoir: but the two konquerors have different menus, in the 'new' there was no option to set the profile
<jott> sure..
<grothesk> systemsettings keeps crashing when selecting a cerain Folder
<jott> wonder why there are so many packages kept back
<fritsch> jott: dist-upgrade
<jott> k
<fritsch> jott: it has to install new ones
<fritsch> grothesk: how can i reproduce this?
<ricardo> abattoir: it worked...im under kde 3.5.4...
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: did you restart KDE/X/system after the upgrade?
<abattoir> ricardo: cool :)
<grothesk> fritsch: Do you speak german?
<jott> so removal of the kdelibs-bin is fine is guess .. what's its replacement?
<ricardo> abattoir: now i have reconfigure my taskbar as before...but it was nice learning ;p
<mcbuddha_> abattoir: no...oops i will do that now
<abattoir> ricardo: indeed...
<fritsch> jott: yes not needed anymore
<abattoir> mcbuddha_: that could fix a few issues
<jott> fritsch: you know whats the package containing its stuff now?
<ricardo> now....has anybody installed kernel 2.6.15-26-686?
<fritsch> jott: kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a
<fritsch> jott: i think
<jott> ok thanks
<fritsch> gnomefreak: grothesk found a bug, reproducable here
<jott> hm there are a couple of conflicts..
<gnomefreak> fritsch: what is it
<fritsch> gnomefreak: you are running dapper immo?
<grothesk> 'systemsettings' crashes when choosing a certain folder.
<gnomefreak> fritsch: nope
<fritsch> gnomefreak: click on SystemSettings ->"Region and Country Settings"
<gnomefreak> fritsch: but i would like to see if its reproducible here
<fritsch> gnomefreak: then "shortcuts"
<fritsch> gnomefreak: then command shortcuts
<fritsch> gnomefreak: sorry for the very bad translation
<fritsch> gnomefreak: this was one: and I found another
<gnomefreak> fritsch: give me a min i have to boot kde im working on something atm for like 2 mins more
<fritsch> gnomefreak: the other is: "User And Groups" in Systemsettings
<fritsch> gnomefreak: if you want to get Superuser, it does not do anything
<gnomefreak> brb let me boot
<jott> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19592 here are the messages.. those pkgs should be masked i guess
<grothesk> fritsch: Not reproducable here.
<grothesk> I can log in as superuser
<fritsch> jott: do dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/Packagename
<fritsch> jott: after that: sudo apt-get -f install
<fritsch> grothesk: okay
<jott> fritsch: yeah i know.. but i guess this should not happen
<califfo> any ktorrent users?
<ThunderStruck> ok back
<gnomefreak> in system settings where am i going?
<zan> tell me please, how can i queue a song more than one time in amarok?
<abattoir> zan: putting it into the playlist twice doesnt work?
<fritsch> gnomefreak:
<fritsch> SystemSettings -> Region and Country Settings, then the second from down
<fritsch> then the second button under current scheme
<zan> oh... i thought i can do that with the queue option..
<fritsch> gnomefreak: if you tell me how i can start kcontrol in english, suggest me
<mcbuddha> abattoir: after restarting the X-server: http://www.kepfeltoltes.hu/060803/screenshot5_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
<zan> thanks...
<gnomefreak> fritsch: i dont have region and countrys i have regaonal and accessiblity
<gnomefreak> (sp)
<grothesk> gnomefreak: That's right.
<grothesk> Then go to 'shortcuts', gnomefreak
<fritsch> gnomefreak: yes, sorry bad translation
<fritsch> you could find it?
<fritsch> grothesk: can you try this:
<gnomefreak> keyboard shortcuts?
<fritsch> grothesk: run LANG=en_US kcontrol
<gnomefreak> fritsch: its ok
<abattoir> mcbuddha:  i guess the one on the left is 'Web Browsing'...??
<fritsch> gnomefreak: wait, whats is ander keyboard shortcuts?
<zan> 1 more question: is there a script or something so that i can locate the current song? let's say i was manually viewing the playlist and the song changes... how can i go to the current song?
<gnomefreak> ander?
<fritsch> under keyboard shortcuts
<fritsch> sorry, but german english mix
<zan> yeah... found it :)) already... thanks...
<gnomefreak> i dont see it
<fritsch> gnomefreak: i think keyboard shortcuts is the right one, ist over "accesibility" oder sth.
<grothesk> fritsch: It does work when using kcontrol. Just 'systemsettings' crashes.
<fritsch> grothesk: found out, too
<gnomefreak> thats good
<gnomefreak> crashing is a good thing
<fritsch> gnomefreak: crashing for you, too?
<gnomefreak> no
<fritsch> ill do a screenshot series
<gnomefreak> crashing you can get a backtrace/strace and we can pinpoint what is happeneing
<grothesk> http://www.phpfi.com/136891 gnomefreak Here is a backtrace
<mcbuddha> abattoir: you're right
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> brb
<grothesk> Sorry, no dbg-package found for systemsettings... :-(
<mcbuddha> abattoir: how can i start konq in web browser mode?
<abattoir> mcbuddha: kfmclient --openProfile web, i think, wait, i'll confirm
<jott> ok upgrade worked fine so far
<jott> no problems with kicker
<jott> and no probs with konqueror so far
<jott> ah
<jott> i get this crash too
<fritsch> jott: the one with language and accessibility?
<jott> regional&accessibillity -> keyboard shortcuts -> tab command shortcuts => crash
<fritsch> jott: thx!
<fritsch> i pasted it in kubuntu-devel
<jott> KHotKeys::init_global_data ()
<abattoir> mcbuddha: 'kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing'
<fritsch> jott: what langauge are you using?
<jott> english...
<jott> so en_US i guess
<mcbuddha> abattoir: thanks, but it seems to start automatically in web mode. thanks for your help!
<fritsch> oki, so we have 2 de_DE and on en_US
<fritsch> => there is a bug
<abattoir> mcbuddha: you're welcome :)
<fritsch> mmmh found one, without crahs
<fritsch> grothesk: did you restart kdm since upgrade?
<grothesk> I know of 2 other boxes crashing and one not crashing.
<grothesk> All of them on Dapper kde 3.5.4 with de_DE
<slavo> hi , how can i enable raw print (only text without formating) from kate or koffice ? now it sends postscript to my raw printer
<gnomefreak> grothesk: is this default keyborad settings?
<grothesk> fritsch: Sure, it did several reboots since then.
<jott> so maybe its a config problem... although a bug anyway ;)
<fritsch> grothesk: several?
<fritsch> grothesk: Riddel made updates at 14:00
<fritsch> Riddell: you got them?
<jott> moving khotkeyrc does not help :/
<grothesk> gnomefreak: I might have configured something in earlier versions of kde.
<gnomefreak> jott: are you having same issue?
<fritsch> I try with a complete new user
<grothesk> Oh. I'll check for new packages then!
<DaSkreech> start it with a URL?
<gnomefreak> grothesk: kdelibs was an over night update for me within last 10 hours
<gnomefreak> there were a few kde updates
<grothesk> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main   <--- This repo?
<gnomefreak> yes
<jott> gnomefreak: yes
<jott> gnomefreak: crash on the "command shortcuts" tab
<gnomefreak> jott: can you provide a backtrace for me and paste it to pastebin so i can review the 2
<grothesk> Switched back to kde-latest earlier that day.
<jott> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19594 here you go
<grothesk> gnomefreak: Did you see my backtrace?
<gnomefreak> grothesk: yes and im gonna look at both
<grothesk> Ah! New packages in kde-354
<gnomefreak> ty jott
<gnomefreak> jott: please update
<grothesk> I'll upgrade them now.
<grothesk> But it will take some time for me. ISDN-speed only...
<grothesk> CU!
<gnomefreak> Riddell: you here?
<jott> gnomefreak: i think i have the latest packages..
<gnomefreak> jott: please make sure
<ricardo_> has anybody noticed slight deffects on fonts with kde 3.5.4?
<Sho_> ricardo_: yes
<jott> i did so ;) no updates available (from http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 )
<ricardo_> Sho_: did you find a solution?
<Sho_> ricardo_: Konsole will no longer use the bold weight of my size 9 Terminus font, for some reason. It's greyed out in the selection box, too. Worked in 3.5.3.
<Sho_> ricardo_: And no, haven't found a solution yet sadly ..
<ricardo_> Sho_: i've noticed defects when using adept for instance...
<Sho_> Speaking of finding solutions, any update on the kderc problem with the Dapper packages?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: hi
<gnomefreak> good morning
<gnomefreak> Riddell: i have 2 backtraces that look bad for libc.so.6. im assuming that is libc6. only and issue in dapper
<gnomefreak> Riddell: this is keyboard settings in 3.5.4
<Riddell> gnomefreak: from doing what?
<gnomefreak> fritsch: can you explain what you guys were doing
<fritsch> gnomefreak: wargh my bad english :-)
<jott> Riddell: Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> Tab: Command Shortcuts
<fritsch> jott: crashes for you, too?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: i got bits nad peices and its not reproducible in edgy
<jott> fritsch: yes
<fritsch> jott: please log out, restart kdm and recheck
<jott> works for you now?
<jott> hold on
<fritsch> jott: just try, and give me 10 minutes to run away
<LPby> http://www.goolook.ru/?ref_id=11389
<fritsch> jott: working?
<jott> fritsch: no still crashes
<fritsch> kdm restarted?
<jott> i use gdm.. so this should not be an problem
<fritsch> jott: do ps aux |grep kded
<jott> (and no process ran under my user account)
<fritsch> jott: okay
<fritsch> i restarted kdm and no more crash for me
<fritsch> could you make a backtrace for riddell
<jott> maybe i can try to reboot
<jott> ..
<fritsch> jott: okay, please try this first, and after that please make a backtrace for riddell
<fritsch> grothesk: still crashing after reboot?
<fritsch> grothesk: I just logged out, rebooted no more crashing here, but please try
<gnomefreak> ok stepping out for a moment here are the 2 backtraces i have http://www.phpfi.com/136891 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19594
<jott> still crashes here after reboot
<MilhousePunkRock> Re everyone...
<grothesk> fritsch: Still upgrading...
<grothesk> I'm on a different box now.
<fritsch> grothesk: okay, please try and report
<trappist> is security.ubuntu.com having a bad day?
<fritsch> trappist: working here
<grothesk> Aye aye, Sir!
<fritsch> jott: working?
<grothesk> I do have another bug, maybe connected to the first one.
<fritsch> grothesk: what is it? restarted kdm?
<grothesk> Mousegestures do not work in konqueror.
<fritsch> grothesk: how to reproduce?
<grothesk> I used to use Mousegestures in konqueror.
<jott> ok even crashes after reboot and moving .kde ......
<jott> grothesk: gestures working here...
<gnomefreak> is everything fixed after upgdates
<fritsch> here, everything works, after restarting kdm
<fritsch> gnomefreak: i think this was because of the new libs
<jott> strange..
<fritsch> gnomefreak: and not having loaded them
<fritsch> jott: working?
<jott> no
<jott> wonder why it works for you ;)
<fritsch> still not working for you?
<gnomefreak> there was klibs upgraded and that has been biggest issue ive seen with 3.5.4
<gnomefreak> osiris: backtrace again please
<fritsch> jott: you did dist-upgrade?
<fritsch> jott: after and apt-get update
<jott> fritsch: yes..
<osiris> thank you.  drive through
<fritsch> jott: and logged out, reboot, restarted kdm
<h3sp4wn> I am having issues with 3.5.4 on edgy and debian unstable (random lockups - that I have never had before) just stopped using anything kde related until its fixed
<jott> fritsch: right ;)
<fritsch> jott: apt-get -f install
<fritsch> jott: some problems, perhaps not everything installed correctly
<jott> i do a reinstall of kdebase-bin
<fritsch> jott: try
<fritsch> jott: but you should not have to do this
<jott> at leasts thats the package with libkhotkeys in it that seemd to caused the crash ;)
<jontec> How do I play mpg files in totem?
<gnomefreak> jontec: i think you need w32codecs or maybe totem-xine
* gnomefreak scattered this am
<jott> oh, one note its a sig6 not a sig11 that caused the crash...
<fritsch> jott: still crashing?
<Martijn81> looks like 4.5.4 works fine here, what should *not* work?
<jott> yes :(
<Martijn81> * 3.5.4
<jontec> gotcha, thanks
<fritsch> mmmh, can you try with a "fresh" user account?
<jott> Martijn81: try: Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> Tab: Command Shortcuts
<jott> in system settings
<jott> fritsch: i already did move the .kde without success..
<fritsch> mmh sorry, cannot reproduce it anymore
<jott> strange enough ;)
<fritsch> jott: wie can compare installed kde 3.5.4 packages
<Martijn81> jott: yeah that crashes
<fritsch> Martijn81: did you restart since update?
<Martijn81> fritisch: yep
<fritsch> mmh, mmh
<fritsch> Martijn81: when did you upgrade?
<Martijn81> 5 minutes ago
<fritsch> Martijn81: did you get dependency problems of "file overwriting" while installing?
<h3sp4wn> Martijn81: I am getting on average one hard lock a day (since 3.5.4 was installed)
<fritsch> Martijn81: did dist-upgrade?
<gplfighter> 3.5.4 was very buggy here
<jott> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19597
<Martijn81> dist-upgrade yes, i had to remove ktorrentRC1 and there was some package problem (put it in a text file), but with -f wit worked fine
<fritsch> jott: dpkg --purge kdelibs-bin
<grothesk> fritsch: Rebooting now.
<jott> hmmmm.. its only systemsettings that crashes the tab kcontrol works
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | 3.5.4 available for dapper | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic | KOffice 1.5.2 Released http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-15
<grothesk> jott: Yepp. Same here.
<jott> so its more likely an systemsettings issue?!
<grothesk> I think so.
<fritsch> jott: mine: ii  kdelibs-data                  3.5.4-0ubuntu2
<fritsch> jott: yours: kdelibs-data                  3.5.4-0ubuntu2~dapper1
<larson9999> nixternal: you making some kickass products like winternal?
<jott> fritsch: whats your kde-systemsettings version?
<grothesk> Now it is officially released for kubuntu... :-)
<fritsch> jott: 0.0svn20060512-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> ummmmmmmm guys i have 3.5.4-0ubuntu3 ;)
<fritsch> gnomefreak: where did you get this from *G*?
<gnomefreak> ;) it might be because of edgy (hence the reason i cant reproduce your complaints) the versions are different ;)
<grothesk_> fritsch: Still crahes.
<fritsch> grothesk: what is our kdelibs-data version?
* gnomefreak has bigger bugs and crap crashing though
<grothesk_> kde-systemsettings: 0.0svn20060512-0ubuntu1
<fritsch> grothesk: kdelibs-data?
<grothesk_> kdelibs-data 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu2~dapper1
<fritsch> jott: installed your version now
<fritsch> grothesk: okay this one i`m running now, too
<fritsch> sorry had a mixture from yesterday
<cotroler> wha is the latest version of kde?
<Sho_> cotroler: KDE 3.5.4
<fritsch> Sho_: see the topic
<fritsch> just a mom, try tis version
<grothesk_> cotroler: But currently we are figuring out some issues...
<cotroler> what is the latest stable version then?
<grothesk_> 3.5.4. *g*
<grothesk_> Officially it is marked as stable.
<tsdgeos> what does not work are "kubuntu" packages
<tsdgeos> not 3.5.4 as it
<cotroler> but is it good and stfuff?
<egarim> X includes in which packages are ?
<egarim> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Sho_> cotroler: Kubuntu presently advises against installing its KDE 3.5.4 packages.
<grothesk_> But I would rather stick with 3.5.3, when you are using kubuntu packages.
<tsdgeos> grothesk_: btw i just got new packages and the 3.5.4.php page does not advise against them
<fritsch> grothesk: i am trying now
<tsdgeos> so maybe the Riddell overlord fixed them already
<fritsch> grothesk: no crash here
<cotroler> so the best thing is 3.5.3 ?
<grothesk_> tsdgeos: I just finished apt-get uprade some minutes ago, tsdgeos
<Sho_> cotroler: Yes
<fritsch> grothesk: when you installed kdebase-data, did it say sth. about dependency problems? wanting to overwrite sth.?
<grothesk_> fritsch: No.
<grothesk_> All went smooth.
<fritsch> grothesk: cool :-)
<Sho_> tsdgeos: http://www.kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/README and ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.4/kubuntu/README are still up, however
<fritsch> Sho_: not more current anymore
<fritsch> Sho_: this one is fixed
<grothesk_> Wich package does contain kubuntus systemsettings?
<fritsch> kubuntu-default-settings
<grothesk_> kde-systemsettings it is...
<fritsch> grothesk, sure?
<Sho_> fritsch: Well, I'll just wait until that README says it's ready to go
<fritsch> Sho_: mmmh, do so :-)
<fritsch> Sho_: but thats fixed ...
<fritsch> Sho_: Riddell just forgot to delete this one
<gnomefreak> kde-systemsettings
<fritsch> yes, have it installed, too
<fritsch> gnomefreak: 0.0svn20060512-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> whats that?
<Sho_> fritsch: Then I'll wait until he remembers :). Besides, you imply other problems.
<fritsch> Sho_: yes there are some, but only for some
<Hobbsee> hi Sho_!
<fritsch> Sho_: all over it` s usable and there is a downgrade howto if it terribly failes
<fritsch> Sho_: look at the topic of this channel
<Sho_> yo Hobbsee
<bepetemish> I got the "wine"  windows emulator how is the other callt?
<Sho_> fritsch: Ah ... when I joined earlier it was still "broken in Dapper" :)
<Hobbsee> Sho_: i believe it's mostly fixed
<Hobbsee> doesnt seem to be broken in edgy, which is weird.
<bepetemish> I got the "wine"  windows emulator how is the other callt?
<Hobbsee> who uses dapper anyway :P
<klerfayt> what is default chmod for /usr/bin/cdrecord - I can't use k3b anymore
<alexicon> !amarok > alexicon
<Sho_> Hobbsee: Dapper is your long-term supported release, dude ;)
<fritsch> klerfayt: try the k3b settings assistant
<Hobbsee> Sho_: shhhh :P
<Hobbsee> Sho_: i'm waiting on the backports to open before i do much on it.
<bepetemish> I got the "wine"  windows emulator how is the other callt?
<fritsch> bepetemish: the commercial one?
<fritsch> bepetemish: cedega? winex? crossover office?
<mendred> Hobbsee: remember the grand experiment with the "wierd" backport repository for installing kaffeine 0.8?
<mendred> well it worked alright :)
<Hobbsee> mendred: not exaclty.  it was highly crackful?
<klerfayt> fritsch: it doesn't help, just tell me what's your chmod for /usr/bin/cdrecord
<Hobbsee> mendred: you havent tried a dist-upgrade yet :P
<Hobbsee> !info kaffeine edgy
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2087 kB, installed size 5264 kB
<Hobbsee> yay
<mendred> Hobbsee: yeah thats the one i am using
<fritsch> klerfayt: her it is -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 133 2006-04-12 09:32 /usr/bin/cdrecord
* Hobbsee was just checking that it was in edgy at all.
<fritsch> klerfayt: should not work eiter ;-)
<Sho_> Hobbsee: For example, I'm unlikely to update my Dapper box to Edgy even if it comes out - it works, and Edgy won't offer anything that improves its performance in a meaningful way
<bepetemish> fritsch: cedega tnx
<mendred> Hobbsee: hehe will do a dist-upgrade in 3 yrs :)
<Sho_> Hobbsee: So I'm counting on that long-term support ;)
<Hobbsee> Sho_: hehe, fair enough.  i'm sure there will be, once they fix the mess that is soyuz and backports.
<Hobbsee> Sho_: currently, nothing is backportable.  or close to nothing
<mendred> Sho_: there is a "wierd" backport repo i am using :)
<mendred> Sho_: it seems to work so far..but Hobbsee will warn u
<mendred> Sho_ :that u shouldn't listen to me :)
* Hobbsee doesnt want to deal in crackful repositories.
<Sho_> *g*
<fritsch> klerfayt: it does not find mine either
<martin_> #zbh
* Hobbsee dealt with such a user in a bug report - "no, i dont have other repositories enabled, i havent used automatix to do anything crackful"
<bepetemish> fritsch: do i really need to pay for cedega
<fritsch> bepetemish: yes
<Hobbsee> then eventually got a "oh, i'd installed this lib when i installed xgl, i think it was" - GAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
<Hobbsee> why couldnt they have told us that *first*!
<bepetemish> fritsch: do you know another one good for playing games?
<larson9999> bepetemish: what are you trying to run?
<mendred> Hobbsee:  Good point support would be a nightmare :)
<Hobbsee> mendred: exactly.  and who do you think sees most of the bug reports :P
<bepetemish> larson9999: im trying to run hitman blood money
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: :-) Consumers may be right but users are often wrong ;-)
<klerfayt> fritsch: it all started then I discovered I cant' burn cd's. Then I messed with chmod and then k3bsetup and still nothing
<larson9999> bepetemish: oh, too new a game for me
<fritsch> klerfayt: i just put my cd drive out - put it in again -> working
<mendred> Hobbsee: Relax i never file such bug reports..i usually track them and fix them myself
<fritsch> klerfayt: *G* dont do it while running, here it works because of ultra bay
<bepetemish> larson9999: what do you use to play games?
<fritsch> klerfayt: brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2006-08-03 16:43 hdc
<Hobbsee> mendred: hehe, right.  it's just the other users that do
<mendred> Hobbsee: I will keep that in mind before recommending "crackful" repos
<fritsch> klerfayt: now its working
<mendred> Sheesh what a term :)
<Hobbsee> mendred: :)
<Hobbsee> mendred: hehe
<Hobbsee> mendred: i swear, some of the stuff i've seen is so utterly crackful it's amazing.
<mendred> Hobbsee: bug reports u mean?
<larson9999> bepetemish: i play old dos games that run on dosemu or dosbox, scummvm, mame, or other emulators, or games that run in linux natively.  the linux game tomb is where i get most of the newer games i play.  i prefer not to try to get windows apps running on my pc.  the only exception i have right now is dvdshrink and accessing shockwave or flash 8 sites via wine and ff
<Hobbsee> mendred: or things in the repos.
<bugunu> hi, does anyone know about the adept weird way of multi"tasking" or so? if applying some changes and while on Downloading the packages one goes back to Show Package List and marks one or more packages to install then there will be two /usr/lib/apt/methods/http and they seem to download the same first package or somehow invalidate it after it is done, it get with the .FAILED extension ; i dno maybe the two https are like this: the first tries to get the frist 
<bugunu> s to get the first and the second packages (since this is what I see just prior to applying changes the second time when I look at Preview Changes)
<bugunu> :-"
<mendred> Hobbsee: u make it sound like a horror movie :O
<Hobbsee> mendred: some of the stuff i wince over.  really.  and i have seen some stupid bug reports, too.
<Hobbsee> mendred: including "the artwork is terrible, hire some artists, and fix it"
<mendred> Hobbsee: forgive them for they donot know what they do
<bepetemish> larson9999: so you know how wine works
<Hobbsee> mendred: hehe...yeah...
<klerfayt> my adept_updater is stuck at "Waiting for headers 99%" - what should I do?
<fritsch> klerfayt: thtas okay
<fritsch> klerfayt: just let him 5 minutes
<Hobbsee> klerfayt: stuck on slow security repos, most likely  just wait
<larson9999> bepetemish: kinda.  actually, the way i setup wine some consider blaspheme.  i use wine-tools.
<fritsch> klerfayt: security ubuntu is a bit slow
<bepetemish> larson9999: i want to play an older game.. i know i can get in wine with    winecfg   so i add the game and then what?
<gnomefreak> fritsch: in dapper too?
<klerfayt> well, usually update is fast
<larson9999> bepetemish: what is the older game you want to play?
<klerfayt> ok it ended and last thing had error
<DaSkreech> larson9999: Zork :)
<fritsch> gnomefreak: slowness of apt?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: yes slow tehre
<gnomefreak> fritsch: the security repos
<larson9999> DaSkreech: use zink for zork
<fritsch> gnomefreak: need a long time, but are working
<bepetemish> larson9999: its callt Gunz: The Duel
<mendred> klerfayt: did it time out?
<larson9999> DaSkreech: actually for all the zlib(is that right?) infocom games
<klerfayt> I do not know but 2nd try worked
<mendred> klerfayt: cool :)
<klerfayt> then it dloads "linux-image" - is it recommended to reboot?
<bepetemish> larson9999: its callt Gunz: The Duel
<gnomefreak> yes
<grothesk_> klerfayt: This is a kernel update. Please reboot afterwards!
<larson9999> bepetemish: hang on
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<fritsch> gnomefreak: ist this because of the people pulling kde-354 from the server?
<bepetemish> larson9999: ok
<klerfayt> grothesk: why doesn't adept say it?
<gnomefreak> no
<larson9999> bepetemish: this one? http://www.gunzonline.com/
<grothesk> I don't know. I did not code adept...
<bepetemish> larson9999: yes that one and then the international edition
<larson9999> bepetemish: i feel old.  that's not an older game to me
<bepetemish> larson9999: ow... well for me is XD
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you got a sec?
<larson9999> bepetemish: heck it needs dx 9.  well, i'll see if i can get it running
* gnomefreak gonna get slapped for this i just know it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: sure
<klerfayt> adept is kde application? then why doesn't it respect my kde style settings and still animates progress bar?
<bepetemish> larson9999: ok
<Sho_> Hm, could any of you packaging experts tell me how I could prevent apt from updating the kernel packages?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i'm just patching kwin-style-crystal
<Hobbsee> !pin
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<Hobbsee> Sho_: ^
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: whats the chances of adding a k-www-browser of something of the sort to update-alternatives?
<Sho_> Hobbsee: Cool, thanks
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: didnt know it was broken
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: likely makes more sense to make kde read/write to x-www-browser, when it sets the automatic browser.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: the problem ther eis i have ff set because it works everywhere but on kde and its getting kind of old c+p'ing links to a browser (btw thunderbird dont work in kde either)
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: Just change the default browser in kcontrol - and add the 2 lines to prefs.js
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ahhh...what's the default browser in kcontrol?
* Hobbsee is meaning to file a bug for that upstream, or in our packages, actually
<gnomefreak> where is kcontrol?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: alt+f2, kcontrol.  not on the kmenu, to answer the question
<abattoir> gnomefreak: Alt+F2->kcontrol->KDE components->Default Applications
<gnomefreak> ok lets see if this works
<gnomefreak> test = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19597
<gnomefreak> even setting it there it still opens ff
<simp> hello, can i install kubuntu from the hard drive?
<ricardo> hey guys ..i would like to know which repositorie you use to keep conky updated...
<zappix> Simp: Wha?
<zappix> Simp: You burn the Kubuntu iso to a blank CD
<simp> well can you install it from the hard drive like with windows
<zappix> Simp: You then put the CD in your CD-ROM drive, and let it load
<simp> yeah but i don't have a burner in this pc
<zappix> Simp: ......you can't install an operating system when there is another operating system running.
<zappix> Simp: Try getting a friend to burn it. That's how I got mine.
<simp> no i didn't mean like that... you have another hard drive
<simp> which contains the install
<zappix> Simp: Windows has to be installed via CD aswell o_O
<simp> nope
<zappix> Kubuntu is installed via live-CD
<zappix> The CD runs Kubuntu
<zappix> and you install Kubuntu running Kubuntu off of the CD
<simp> 1. i don't have enaught ram for this live thingy that is new...
<simp> and
<simp> no cd
<simp> so can it install from the hdd
<zappix> Then....you can either buy one or get someone to burn it.
<rulz> somebody help me im not able to compile any packages it says "in the prefix you have chosen are no kde headers installed " i have kubuntu lts 6.06 plzzzzzzzz
<zappix> n0.
<simp> from another hdd or another partition
<simp> not from the OS
<zappix> No.
<zappix> You see
<simp> sure?
<zappix> If you installed it from another partion
<bepetemish> larson9999: what are you doing now?
<zappix> You'd have to format the hard-drive on install
<zappix> which would wipe all the installation files
<zappix> XD
<simp> you don't have to format the hole hdd
<simp> you can just format one partition
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: here is a page open in firefox http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19604   here is the page seperate http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19597
<zappix> well the partion, I know.
<abattoir> hmmm... not sure if there is an option to install from an iso in kubuntu...
<gnomefreak> just so someone else can see what i mean :(
<larson9999> bepetemish: i think that's going to need more work than i usually put into getting a game to run.  but there does seem to be a way to get it to work wine in.  just looking for a site that details how.
<simp> and i'm talking about abother hdd to run the install from zappix
<zappix> okay
<zappix> Simp: The installer is a program for Linux / Unix /whatever based operating systems
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: um, okay?
<larson9999> bepetemish: and fielding calls from recruiters.  the market must have picked up because as soon as i put down the phone another one is bugging me
<zappix> You're not going to be able to install it while running anything non-linux
* Hobbsee wonders what she's supposed to do with that :P
<zappix> You HAVE to be in Kubuntu to install it.
<simp> no i didn't mean running something non-linux
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: is it a ff or kde bug (ff works well everywhere else
<simp> i meant booting from the hdd
<ninHer> hi all
<simp> boot the kubuntu files
<bepetemish> larson9999: well im going offline now.. gonna chance to windows now(dual boot) so maiby i talk to you later. I wrote your name down and will contact you the next time im here ok?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no idea at the moment...
<gnomefreak> k
<zappix> Simp: Not sure how to boot from a different hdd/partion than one with an operating system on it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i'm assuming you mean teh blue stuff at the bottom?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i mean all the text not showing up
<simp> zappix that is easy
<gnomefreak> and i cant get default browser to change without changing update-alternatives   (i guess i found some work) lol
<larson9999> bepetemish: sure
<simp> zappix: and you could install redhat without any real cd... download the stuff while installing :)
<bepetemish> larson9999: bye
<zappix> Hm
<zappix> Don't know =P
<zappix> simp: You can try it I guess...
<l1nux> hi
<zappix> But if it doesn't work don't complain to me XD
<gnomefreak> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gnomefreak> ^^ theres a list of how to install
<rulz> where are the kde headers in kubuntu?
<zappix> THAT works too
<zappix> XP
<zappix> Okay now my problem. When I go to a site like Photobucket, or a forum, and have to upload something, I keep getting  "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read only file system"
<l1nux> possible add some apps like mplayer linux-image... in apt blacklist, to not upgrade ?
<l1nux> or eny other idea ?
<h3sp4wn> rulz: if you install kde-devel (meta-package) you will get most (all ?) of what you need
<zappix> Anyone have an idea? :S
<zappix> Waoh
<zappix> okay
<zappix> Whenever I go to access my folders in Konquerer I get the message
<zappix> Should I just try restarting? o_O
<Sho_> Hobbsee: Hmm, the 3.5.4 update wants to install KSirc ;)
<tilix> hi. Are there any known problems with i810 video ?
<Hobbsee> Sho_: it does in dapper?  i'm not in control of that :P
<tilix> because the resolution stays at 1600x1200, the control center module doesn`t work
<supernix> I don't know why but after the latest update of firefox I cant get it to work with my banks login
<Sho_> Hobbsee: Yes, in Dapper
<Bragi> Is there a tool to change the voltage of my cpu fans? (ASUS CUV4X-D,VIA Chip,SMP)
<supernix> You click on the button that usually opens a new window to login and it just does nothing now but it was working before
<Hobbsee> Sho_: interesting.  you'd have to ask Riddell about that
* Sho_ looks at Riddell :)
<tilix> and a silly question: how to get if my PC is 64-bit? I don`t know the configuration, because I get it from a sponsor for my project
<tilix> BIOS says "64-bit supported"
<zappix> okay
<zappix> A quick reboot solved the proble
<zappix> m
<Riddell> Sho_: you're not a fan of ksirc?  that programme contains my first ever KDE patch I'll have you know
<Sho_> Riddell: I'm just wondering why you need both Konversation and KSirc installed ;)
<Riddell> Sho_: there's nothing depending on ksirc except kdenetwork
<grothesk_> Riddell: kde 3.5.4 systemsettings is still a little bit rough.
<StFS> hello... I'm trying to upgrade to the KDE 3.5.4 packages but I'm unable to upgrade kdelibs4c2a because it depends on libcupsys2 (>= 1.2.1)... I only have 1.2.0 of libcupsys2... anyone know if this is known or what?
<Riddell> grothesk_: it's not changed, not being part of KDE
<grothesk_> .k
<Riddell> StFS: you need dapper-updates
<Riddell> StFS: sorry, I should have put that on the webpage
<StFS> dapper-updates?
<StFS> Riddell: ahh I get it ;)
<StFS> Riddell: hey don't be sorry... just many thanks for your great work on these packages :)
<grothesk_> Riddell: An what about mousegestures?
<blueyed> Riddell: thanks for fixing the KDE 3.5.4 packages - http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest is not updated yet.
<Riddell> grothesk_: what about it?
<Riddell> blueyed: have you tried the packages?
<grothesk_> Since 3.5.4 they do not work anymore, Riddell
<blueyed> Riddell: no, but the warning is gone..?!
<grothesk_> Even default gestures are empty in kcontrol/systemsettings
<blueyed> Riddell: should I still wait?
<Riddell> blueyed: no, you should try them and if they work I'll update the link
<zappix> Hey, anyone know of like a really good program that can run alot of Windows programs AND DRIVERS?
<zappix> Or just Drivers, or programs?
<zappix> I really need something to run my 802.11g USB adapter :P
<grothesk_> zappix: No go for windows drivers in linux (exept WLAN by ndiswrapper)
<h3sp4wn> zappix: ndiswrapper - use the latest version
<DaSkreech> zappix: I know one!
<zappix> Grothesk: NDISWrapper won't work with my driver it seems
<grothesk_> zappix: Then go and get reasonable hardware.
<h3sp4wn> zappix: Use the recommended driver for your chipset
<h3sp4wn> zappix: And the absolute latest version of ndiswrapper
<Riddell> grothesk_: don't know about mouse gestures I'm afraid, guess they broke
<h3sp4wn> zappix: Then if it still doesn't work ask in #ndiswrapper
<zappix> okay
<zappix> thanks
<grothesk_> Riddell: I'll crosscheck my kde-installation with a new user.
<angasule> is anyone else having trouble updating?
<h3sp4wn> zappix: Read the links in the top of the channel first (and make sure you are using the latest version) or you may get flamed (If you haven't read they may not be patient)
<blueyed> angasule: what problems do you have?
<zappix> Yse. :P
<angasule> both in the semi-automated updater and in adept, when I 'fetch updates', it reaches 99% and then remains there, the application is responsive, though, I can click cancel, etc
<angasule> "waiting for headers (99%)", and nothing happens
<blueyed> angasule: the server's may be too busy, depending on your repos. Just wait or try "sudo apt-get update" on the console instead.
<gnomefreak> angasule: known issue just wait it out
<enzo> angasule, I had the same issue. I just let it do its thing in the background
<angasule> ah, ok, it has been happening for a few hours
<adam__> for some reason mp3 and wma tracks don't play 4 me in amorok or kaffeine. help plz? (i'm new to linux)
<tsdgeos> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adam__> but audio CD do
<adam__> "please use free formats" but what about youtube and other internet suff that use mp3 and wma?
<mendred> adam_: the restrictedformats links tells u how to go about installing mp3/wma support
<mendred> its not too hard
<damien_> Hi, I just noticed on the web site that kde 3.5.4 was released but http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest is still pointing to 3.5.3 packages, has it just not been updated yet?
<larson9999> adam__: boycott them and write letters.  the only way to get companies to chose and make stuff that is linux compatible is to show them they'll lose users otherwise
<larson9999> just my view
<h3sp4wn> The number of users they will lose is in significant to them (or they would change)
<trappist> also we could make more free formats that don't suck
<blueyed> damien_: yes, I've asked this also already. If it works out ok for us, we should notice Riddell and he updates it.
<stephan_> hi
<blueyed> trappist: yes, e.g. using not the same extension for video and audio (ogg).. :/
<stephan_> i updated with the bad kde update packackes, befor the warning was out, what can i do to fix that
<DaSkreech> trappist: How many suck?
<damien_> Ok thanks blueyed
<trappist> DaSkreech: ogg is the only free format/codec I know of that's better than its proprietary counterpart
<DaSkreech> It's not a codec
<stephan_> somethin seem to work, i added the apt source form kubuntu.org and removed that one from kde.org
<stephan_> no i want to update a lot of packages
<trappist> DaSkreech: it involves a codec.  just like mp3.
<stephan_> now
<blueyed> Riddell: umbrello is broken: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" (/var/cache/apt/archives/kaudiocreator_4%3a3.5.4-0ubuntu2~dapper1_i386.deb)
<zappix> Hrm
<zappix> configure: error: no suitable lex found. Please install the 'flex' package.
<DaSkreech> trappist: mp3 can be put in a ogg
<zappix> Where do I get the "flex" package? ;-;
<DaSkreech> trappist: You can't put an ogg in an mp3 :-)
<trappist> DaSkreech: ok then s/ogg/vorbis/
<blueyed> zappix: apt-get install flex
<blueyed> it's in "main"
<entropy> hi all, i've managed to break my kdm login somehow, can anyone suggest how i can fix it? trying to login via kdm simply restarts X goes back to kdm-login screen. i can get into kde by doing a 'xinit
<DaSkreech> xvid?
<zappix> ah
<zappix> thanks
<zappix> Blueyed: thanks
<trappist> DaSkreech: the new Real stuff makes xvid look ghetto
<blueyed> zappix: too easy, eh?.. ;)
<entropy> from my logs: kdm_greet[5072] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<DaSkreech> trappist: cause it's new :)
<Riddell> blueyed: got the full error?
<trappist> DaSkreech: even old divx stuff beats xvid for most purposes
<DaSkreech> png :)
<stephan_> trappist: you don't know what you are saying
<stephan_> xvid is one of the best
<trappist> DaSkreech: ok png
<_[UniteD] _> hi
<DaSkreech> So we have covered audio video and images
<_[UniteD] _> i have 1 question
<DaSkreech> That's pretty much all you need :)
<trappist> DaSkreech: we lost on video, and we've only covered lossless image compression
<_[UniteD] _> which basic tools do i need if i want to compile from source ?
<DaSkreech> png is lossless?
<trappist> pretty sure
<the-mouse> ih, everyone, can some one tell me how to make Konqueror makes a preview of graphical files when asking to overwrite
<_[UniteD] _> gcc and what else
<enzo> _[UniteD] _, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<trappist> DaSkreech: just doublechecked.  yes.
<stephan_> _[UniteD] _: apt-get install build-essential
<_[UniteD] _> thanks
<DaSkreech> trappist: Funny alway thought it was lossy
<blueyed> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/113457 (kaudiocreator error)
<trappist> DaSkreech: no, that's why pngs are so much bigger and better-looking than jpgs
<ricardo> hi...how do u play wma files in firefox?
<h3sp4wn> Use the mplayer-mozilla plugin ? (I think that can do wma but I just open the link in amarok)
<supernix> anyone else having issues with the repositories ?
<trappist> ricardo: mplayer can play them, so presumably the mplayer-mozilla plugin can do it
<trappist> supernix: yes
<the-mouse> hi, everyone, can someone tell me how to make Konqueror makes a preview of graphical files when asking to overwrite
<trappist> the-mouse: I'd like to know that one too
<adam__> wut does waiting for headers mean in Adept Manager?
<trappist> the-mouse: I use gimv when I'm going to be doing a lot of that stuff.  it does previews.
<trappist> adam__: it's downloading updated package lists, and the repos are hurting right now, so it's slow (if it works at all)
<gnomefreak> whats the biggest difference between superkarmaba and karamba?
<DaSkreech> trappist: Ok list the propietary formats that need to be beaten
<mhterres> hey guys
<the-mouse> gimp?
<mhterres> anybody here is using KDE 3.5.4 ?
<ricardo> trappist: it doesnt work....
<ricardo> mhterres: me!
<mhterres> I'm having troubles with it
<supernix> hmmm I see a kernel image update
<supernix> Is that safe ?
<the-mouse> is there s .4 version???
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: One wears glasses
<ricardo> mhterres: could you be more specific?
<mhterres> my "tray area" disappear
<mhterres> :-)
<gnomefreak> lol DaSkreech
<ricardo> mhterres:  you have reinitiate the kicker..
<zappix> o_O
<ricardo> mhterres: delete kickerrc file..
<zappix> WINE takes awhile to compile
<supernix> trappist: is there anything unsafe about applying the kernel image update ?
<blueyed> Riddel: "apt-get install -f" has fixed the problem (kaudiocreator error)
<ricardo> mhterres: and the write kicker in the konsole
<supernix> ie it wont break anything or leave it unbootable will it ?
<blueyed> zappix: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main :)
<mhterres> ok
<ricardo> mhterres: kickerrc is in home/you/.kde/share/config
<mhterres> ok
<trappist> supernix: no idea what changes have been made, but generally it's safer to do it than not to do it
<supernix> lol ok
<mhterres> and the write kicker in the konsole - I don't understand
<trappist> DaSkreech: flash and realvideo are the first things that come to mind
<ricardo> write: kicker , in the terminal (konsole)
<supernix> I just wondered I knew a long time ago I was holding off because the kernel update that many moons ago would have broken USB support but we are talking years ago
<ricardo> to launch kicker ..a new kickerrc file will be created...
<supernix> should I close all the programs before I start the update ?
<ricardo> mhterres: but you will have reconfigure your desktop...
<jan1024188> hi all
<jan1024188> is there anybody who use knoppix from usb stick key
<trappist> supernix: were you maybe running an unstable version of your distro?  also, sometimes the kernel guys (and everybody else) make mistakes, but they release new kernels for stable distros only when there's a very good reason, and they do a lot of testing
<DaSkreech> trappist: Yeah Flash but .. I'm not sure what makes Flash technically superior
<mhterres> ricardo: how ?
<ricardo> trappist: mplayer plugin is already installed but it doesnt work....
<trappist> DaSkreech: technically superior to what?  I don't know that there is a free alternative at all
<DaSkreech> trappist: There isn't any alternative free or not
<ricardo> mhterres:  how what?
<DaSkreech> Why do people use it?
<draik> mhterres, K menu > System > Konsole
<supernix> trappist: I can't recall seems like I was running libranix or something like Mandrake linux
<trappist> DaSkreech: because it's awesome
<draik> mhterres, then type       kicker
<DaSkreech> trappist: Ha ha Maybe now but for the yeas between version 0.8 and 6 it was a pain
<trappist> supernix: I was on the mandrake security team for a while, and I do remember us making a big oopsie on a kernel update once
<trappist> DaSkreech: true, because it's not free
<supernix> lol everyone makes mistakes sometimes
<DaSkreech> trappist: No because it held out a promise without actually fulfilling
<buz> anyone running kde 3.5.4 and experiencing issues with kaddressbook?
<trappist> DaSkreech: because open source hackers couldn't get their hands on it to fix it.  they had limited resources.
<jan1024188> is there anybody who use knoppix from usb stick key
<jan1024188> ???????????????????????????????
<zappix> WINE is still compiling XD
<dognews> hi
<dognews> I have got 8313 photos and I want to sort them out with a programm on kubuntu
<DaSkreech> trappist: Well if it was at that point a really persuasive situation that people wanted I think that one would have come up
<DaSkreech> trappist: I'll chat to the good people at mozilla about it :)
<firephoto> did xinerama support break with 3.5.4? my windows aren't opening on the display with mouse anymore
<dognews> do you know any good programms which are very fast to handle (e.g. setting labels with shortcuts etc.) - I mainly want to use my keyboard (not the mouse)
<poningru> dognews: what do you mean sort?
<poningru> DaSkreech: sorry?
<DaSkreech> You are?
<trappist> firephoto: from what I'm hearing, the 3.5.4 packages aren't really ready to go yet.  I'm holding off.
<DaSkreech> What about?
<dognews> poningru: e.g. putting a label "tree" on all the pictures with trees and another label "animals" on all pictures with animals...
<trappist> dognews: I use gimv for photo management.  dunno how good it is with keyboard shorcuts though.
<aliasfred> dognews: depending on your meaning of sorting, there is a kde apps which does that very well
<aliasfred> i dont remember the name tho :)
<aliasfred> let me look
<trappist> gwenview?
<aliasfred> i just remember this was pure kde and that the homepage got screencast for demo
<trappist> kimdaba
<aliasfred> http://www.kphotoalbum.org/videos/
<aliasfred> trappist: damn all those to handle photo ? :)
<aliasfred> in anycase kphotoalbum is the one i remmbered
<trappist> also kuickshow
<aliasfred> http://www.kphotoalbum.org/videos/tour2.html is the demo about 'how easy it is to annotate photos'
<guille> hi?
<trappist> yes, hi.
<guille> I have a quick question
<theresa> hi
<guille> qhat program do u recommend me to read .iso .bin & other image files?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<theresa> anyone else having problems with Adept Updater today?
<draik> read or burn?
<guille> only read
<guille> I used in win the daemon tools
<draik> theresa, just give it time. Its a big sluggish
<draik> *bit sluggish
<theresa> drak: thank you, it started to worry me, but now i'm relieved ;)
<draik> hello soulrider
<draik> theresa, sure np
<trappist> guille: mount an iso like so: sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /mnt/point - convert bin/cue to iso using bchunk.
<theresa> kubuntu's real fun, i'm glad i've switched over ;)
<__osh____> which is the "dapper updates" repository?
<kubuntutaotao> theresa: but i want to go lfs.:)
<mhterres> great, works :-D
<__osh____> I only seem to have a deb-src with the line dapper-updates in it. Is that enough to update to kde3.5.4?
<mhterres> thks guys
<guille> trappist: is bchunk already installed in kubuntu?
<kubuntutaotao> __osh____: must not be able to
<__osh____> kubuntutaotao: huh? was that sentence cut short?
<dognews> thanx everyone :)
<dognews> I'm looking at "kimdaba" at the moment and it seems to be a very nice tool :D
<kubuntutaotao> __osh____: what's your meaning?
<trappist> guille: probably not.  sudo apt-get install bchunk.
<guille> yup, i'm installing it :)
* __osh____ is eating now.
<kubuntutaotao> dognews: please write a article to us.:)
<dognews> kubuntutaotao: what do you mean with "artcile"?
<kubuntutaotao> dognews: sorry,a article about kimdaba
<guille> trappist: in what mode should I use bchunk? I wrote "bchunk "the bin file" "the cue file"" but it didn't create an iso file :S
<hsn_> how can i make screenshot from kubuntu desktop?
<grothesk> hsn_: With ksnapshot
<kosh> ksnapshot
<grothesk> Or press the print key
<dognews> hsn_: press the "Print Screen" button on your keyboard ;)
<mark___> how do i get my ca0106 to reapparate in the volume control?
<theresa> kubuntutaotao: want to go lfs??
<dognews> kubuntutaotao: you want to hear my experiences with it? the possible ways of using it? how you have to use it? or what? ... ;)
<epyh> i'm having troubles with annoying lines going thru toolbar in gtk applications like firefox, how can i get rid of these?
<theresa> kubuntutaotao: whats lfs?
<raina> hi
<kubuntutaotao> theresa: DIY a Linux system
<mark___> is that only me or does " www.alsa-project.org " not respond?
<kubuntutaotao> dognews: yeah.i hope you tell me some message
<theresa> kubuntutaotao: where can i get it?
<dognews> mark___: alsa-project.org not responding here, too :(
<kubuntutaotao> theresa: www.linuxfromscratch.org
<mark___> dammit :(
<dhq> i just installed lighttpd  i need it to point to my local directory how do i do it
<kubuntutaotao> dognews: i wonder what kimdaba is.:)
<psynth> Tried boinc and now my screen savers wont start ? anyone have a clue ?
<grothesk> kimdaba? kde image data base
<markE> is there a way i can see the manual from ww.alsa-project.org cause i saw it this morning?
<theresa> kubuntutaotao: thank you!
<kubuntutaotao> theresa: :)
<dognews> kubuntutaotao: what about just looking at http://ktown.kde.org/kphotoalbum/ ;)
<trappist> guille: `man bchunk`
<dognews> kbuntuaotao: there is also a nice tut on http://ktown.kde.org/kphotoalbum/kimdaba-doc/en/doc-one-page/
<kubuntutaotao> qrothesk:thank you
<dognews> mark___: what about the google cache version? http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache:TcHGjdnOmAEJ:www.alsa-project.org/+&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1
<dognews> mark___:it's not very new (27 Jul 2006 01:08:57) but there seems to be some content ;)
<JabberWokky> Anybody think a 2 gig usb key can host an installion of Kubuntu + fairly standard office apps?  Or should I go to 4 or 8 gig?  (My SO's IT department stinks, and she doesn't want to haul her laptop in every day when there's a computer with Red Hat on her desk).
<kubuntutaotao> theresa: do you feel interested with lfs? i feel interested very much,but i don't try it out now.
<kubuntutaotao> dognews: ok,i am looking at the site
<theresa> kubuntutaotao: well, to be honest, i'm an absolute noob when it comes to linux, i've just moved from windows to kubuntu, and i pretty much like it...so I see no reason, yet, to upgrade from kubuntu to LFS...maybe one day though ;)
<Martijn81> anyone knows of a ubuntu package for asteriks?
<danl> anyone else having problems with adept getting stuck waiting for headers?
<zan> upgrade from kubuntu to LFS? what is LFS?
<theresa> LFS = Linux from scratch
<JabberWokky> zan: www.linuxfromscratch.org
<theresa> danl: yeah, me too!
<theresa> danl: what are the packages that you're having problems with?
<zan> danl: nope... mine finally starts finishes the work :D
<Martijn81> danl: yeah me too, try it a few times and it will work eventually (at least here)
<danl> was attempting to install the g++, build-essentail, and kdebase-dev stuff so i could compile this theme :(
<danl> lol
<kubuntutaotao> theresa: understand linux from kubuntu,it is good.maybe one day you can see my think.:0
<zan> danl: mybe there is a conflict... like between kdmtheme and kcoltrol-kdmtheme :D... is it? does he print a message? that there was an error? it doesn't say why!
<zan> is linux from scratch better?
<danl> no conflict, it just gets stuck waiting for headers
<kosh> I don't think that lfs is worth it to deal with
<danl> did it on some packages earlier
<kosh> and if you compile all the packages yourself then maintenance for security is a LOT higher
<matt___> are there mirrors for security updates?
<danl> lfs = gentoo, but even more of a pain
<zan> is it based on gentoo?
<unstablesob> are there mirrors for security updates?
<kosh> it is not based on gentoo
<grothesk> Riddell: kde 3.5.4 works now, except for kde-systemsettings and the kfmclient links being broken.
<Riddell> grothesk: what's up with system settings?
<grothesk> systemsettings is still crashing.
<Riddell> grothesk: everywhere?
<danl> i was just saying it's kinda like if you do a ground up install of gentoo, you compile everything
<Riddell> or just that one?
<ccc_> grothesk: works fine here
<Riddell> ccc_: KDe 3.5.4?
<kosh> have you logged out and logged in again?
<grothesk> systemsettings crash even as an new user.
<grothesk> But i copied over hotkeysrc so my mousegestures are working again.
<soulrider> !kill process
<ubotu> I know nothing about kill process - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zan> anyone here tried a distro installed from scratch? like lfs or gentoo? do they really work that much better? :D...
<ccc_> Riddell: yes
<kubuntutaotao> ubotu: what means do you know
<ubotu> I know nothing about what means do you know - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* __osh____ is about to do an update of kde via the adept updater. Let's see how that goes.
<Riddell> ccc_: thanks
<damjan> when I try to update kde to 3.5.4, synaptic wants to remove kdelibs-bin package. Why?
* QMario is away.
<soulrider> how can i kill a process form the CLI ?
<Riddell> damjan: because the package doesn't exist any more
<kosh> kill processid
<soulrider> can i use the name there ?
<kosh> no
<__osh____> soulrider: is it a gui? use xkill
<kubuntutaotao> soulrider: what means about CLI
<aliasfred> soulrider: use killall yourprocessnamegoeshere
<soulrider> i got severala depts running, but i cant see the widnwos
<kosh> aliasfred: NO!
<soulrider> ok, thanks
<soulrider> :-/
<kosh> that is a really bad idea
<soulrider> i need to kill every adept process
<aliasfred> maouaoua
<kosh> if you have many processes with the same name that will wipe them all out
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> i want that :P
<aliasfred> soulrider: ok the command exists and works :)
<soulrider> killall adept
<farous> soulrider: use top to get the process id if it is hogging your sys
<kosh> okay you can use killall but be very very careful doing that
<aliasfred> kosh: have fun man life is short :) :)
<soulrider> can i gett he ID with k sys guard?
<ccc_> Riddell: repository is misspelled on the kde 3.5.4 release page at kubuntu.org though ;D
<kosh> you can even kill it in ksysguard
<soulrider> it wont let me
<damjan> Riddell: thanks
<soulrider> sais permission denied
<kosh> ah
<farous> soulrider: adept you need sudo
<kosh> alt-f2 kdesu ksysguard
<kosh> then you can kill anything
<aliasfred> soulrider: it is because the process you try to kill a process you dont own
<soulrider> whats kdesu
<soulrider> i started it :/
<kosh> kdesu is a program that is a graphical sudo program essentially
<soulrider> ahh
<aliasfred> soulrider: likely uynder root, aka after a sudo/kdesu
<kosh> soulrider: actually you did not start it, when you run adept it asks for your password and then uses sudo to run the command
<kubuntutaotao> soulrider: kill `pidof <process name>`
<soulrider> killed them! :D i feel so  evil now :P
<kosh> soulrider: when you start adept you are seing kdesu ask you for that information
<soulrider> ahh
<zan> i get an error when i try to upgrade the kubuntu-docs... why is that? :(
<__osh____> Hmm, my kde upgrade is removing konqueror. That can't be good. Or it might. Let's see what happens now.
<ubuntu> hi
<kubuntutaotao> zhan:that is not your mistake
<kubuntutaotao> zan: that is not your mistake
<soulrider> new KDE removes konqueror?
<zan> so it's a bug... 10x...
<soulrider> how are we supposed to browse files then
<kosh> it did not remove my konqueror
<lascar> i've been trying to upgrade to kde 3.5.4, but all the core apps and libraries are being "kept back;" I remember getting out of this situation in the past but have clearly forgotten.  Help anyone?
<kosh> soulrider: after you do the update just readd it back in
<__osh____> soulrider: I'm not done yet. I just noticed that during the upgrade it removed konq. I'll restart KDE now and see what broke.
<soulrider> adept doesnt want to open
<farous> lascar: sudp apt-get dist-upgrade
<zan> :))... file browsing has been disabled in KDE 3.5.4 =))... it would sound nice :))
<kosh> lascar: in my case it was being held back by cupsys2 just a sec I will give you a command for that
<farous> sudo i ment :)
<lascar> ty
<kubuntutaotao> zan: that is cause that developer have not test good
<kosh> lascar: sudo apt-get install libcupsys2=1.2.2-0ubuntu0.6.06
<kosh> lascar: try that
<lascar> will do
<kosh> lascar: some packages will get removed during the upgrade, just make a note of them and add them back in afterwards
<lascar> kosh: that version wasn't found on my system
<soulrider> did i just upgrade my kernell ?
<lascar> wait, installling ;)
<soulrider> :P
<soulrider> BRB
<lascar> farous: thanx, the dist-upgrade seems to be working, though i'm not sure why.  That's meant for major upgrades (e.g. Hoary to Breezy), not for a simple KDE upgrade...
<kosh> lascar: dist-upgrade is the one you should use by default
<kosh> lascar: since it can remove packages in order to update others with upgrade can't do
<lascar> ah
<farous> lascar: dist-upgrade will remove conflicting packages while just upgrade won't and thus will force package to be kept and not upgraded
<zered> hi everybody
<kosh> lascar: so upgrade really can't upgrade a large interdepenent set of packages like kde
<zan> i upgraded my kernel too and had to go back to the older one... the new one sucked ass... it didn't boot :(
<lascar> ::mutters:: just my luck, one of the servers is timing out
* farous lol seemed to be ranting i hope lascar could understand what i ment :)
<zan> why can't i choose kde 3.5.4 from adept-updater???
<lascar> heh, indeed i do
<Cornellius> Because it's not yet ready
<kubuntutaotao> zered: hi
<kubuntutaotao> zan: because your sources is not right
<zered> kubuntutaotao: hi
<_Shade_> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<_Shade_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<osh_> Seems to have worked... kde3.5.4 now. Had to do another dist-upgrade from non-x-console though.
<kubuntutaotao> zered: where are you
<lascar> farous: i got a whole slew of updated libraries, but the same core apps are still being "kept back."
<mikearthur> has anyone worked out how to remove tabs in kopete?
<zered> kubuntutaotao: in France. And you ?
<kubuntutaotao> zered: China.:)
<grothesk_> *phew* kde 3.5.4 up and running (exept crash in kde-systemsettings)
<zered> kubuntutaotao: yeah ! You're my first chinese linux correpsondant !
<farous> lascar: sorry have no idea my friend why?
<kubuntutaotao> zered: i am glad to meet you.:)
<JabberWokky> Is 3.5.4 safe to install yet?  I assume the fixed package have appeared?
<abattoir> mikearthur: Settings->Configure Kopete->Behaviour->Chat->Window Grouping Policy... ???
<mikearthur> abattoir: broken in Kopete
<zered> kubuntutaotao: thanx. Glad to meet you too
<lascar> farous: ::shrugs::
<kubuntutaotao> zered: do you speak English?
<abattoir> mikearthur: which version?
<mikearthur> abattoir: broken in Kubuntu even
<osh_> Like so many others I'd say that there's something up with the fonts in 3.5.4.
<mikearthur> abattoir: was in 3.5.2,3.5.3, 0.12.0, 0.12.1
* JabberWokky will hold off for a day.  :)
<lascar> mikearthur: go to the configure window and select the Behavior pane
<lascar> then go to the chat tab
<grothesk_> osh_: What is wrong with the fonts?
<zered> kubuntutaotao: yes, I do. A little bit
<mikearthur> lascar: then select "open all in new chat window" and it doesn't use tabs, but the tab bar is always still there
<lascar> oh
<abattoir> mikearthur: am running 3.5.4 and 0.12.1.... and am sure it worked in 3.5.2 and 3.5.3 w/ 0.12-beta1/2/3 and 0.12.0
<osh_> grothesk_: They look a bit "thin". It's not the same as when I started the upgrade anyway.
<abattoir> mikearthur: oh, you mean the tab bar...
<mikearthur> abattoir: aye, its not meant to be there
<`Leah> hi im trying to install kubuntu alongside my current windows setup (without touching windows files)
<abattoir> mikearthur: is it a kubuntu specific problem?
<`Leah> on the partioner it says, "resize IDE1 and use freed space to install ubuntu" does that mean it'l use the free space currently on IDE1 or would it delete some windows files to make space?
<mikearthur> abattoir: yep
<abattoir> mikearthur: filed a bug?
<kubuntutaotao> zered: it is a pity for football of the France in the cup of 2006.:)
<lascar> that depends on how you look at it: they won 2nd place
<mikearthur> abattoir: will do, just checking I wasn't stupid
<lascar> not bad for a 32-nation tournament
<abattoir> mikearthur: no... you arent :)... and trust me there are waaay more stupid bugs there :P
<kubuntutaotao> zered: i am very looking up them, but pity...
<zered> kubuntutaotao: yes it is. But I'm not a soccer fan. I'm glad to have saw my team in finale !
<lascar> and they almost won
<lascar> perhaps, should've won...
<kubuntutaotao> zered: oh?did the France play soccer?
<lascar> the way i see it, the italians targeted the top french offense players
<lascar> first, they fouled out Thierry Henry
<lascar> then Midfielder Patrick Veira
<abattoir> mikearthur: mention clearly that you mean the tab bar is present even if only one tab is open... :)
<lascar> and then, of course, Zinedine Zidane
<zered> kubuntutaotao: yes of course. It was soccer. Football is for american football or australian football
<osh_> lascar: mazeratti (sp?) did what he could and got zidane out. that was probably what got italy the victory. france was the better team most of the match. imho.
<lascar> osh_: too true
<lascar> particularly in the second half
<Cornellius> Is it just me or the repos are slow today ?
<lascar> the french practically owned the pitch
<lascar> Cornelliuss: the latter
<osh_> lascar: too bad zidane allowed himself to be provoked like that.
<lascar> osh_: it was almost certainly the tension
<osh_> Cornellius: security.ubuntu.com doesn't work for me.
<kubuntutaotao> zered: @_@ i am knowing that just now.admire
<lascar> 'twas the final match of the world's greatest tournament of the world's greatest sport
<lascar> osh_: same here!
<Cornellius> osh_: Well, I guess it getting leeched atm. Hench the slow downloads.
<lascar> archive.ubuntu.com is slow too
<osh_> lascar: probably. but he's supposed to be a _professional_ football player. that means to be able to handle preassure. imho they're both idiots, zidane a bit more so since everyone knows mazeratti is a foul-mouth.
<mikearthur> abattoir: do I file it under kubuntu?
<trappist> Cornellius: getting leeched?
<Cornellius> trappist: A lot of people are downloading from the repos at the same time.
<mikearthur> osh_: if someone said that about my mother, and I was in Zidane's situation, it wouldn't be a choice, it would be a reflex
<Cornellius> trappist: It's maybe why it is slow.
<lascar> osh_: see what i mean?
<trappist> Cornellius: not to be pedantic, but 'leeched' generally refers to people downloading without contributing something back when they're expected to
<lascar> (but i agree)
<Cornellius> trappist: Ha, well you get the idea :)
<trappist> yeah :)
<osh_> mikearthur: if random idiot tells you something about your mother that you know not to be true you'll react the same? I don't get it. I'd ignore them. Winning is more important than responding to untrue shit.
<mikearthur> osh_: the point is, some people just have bad tempers
<kubuntutaotao> zered: i am going to sleep.bye
<lascar> laterz
<mikearthur> where should I file a bug about kubuntu?
<osh_> mikearthur: then they should get therapy. zidane probably lost the match for france. and for what?
<mikearthur> where should I file a bug about kopete, even?
<osh_> mikearthur: lauchpad.net. what's the bug?
<trappist> mikearthur, osh_, lascar: please take the soccer discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic
<mikearthur> trappist: sorry!
<divansantana> hey fellor kubuntu pals! ;)
* osh_ will shut up about the football now. And it's football, not soccer. ;-)
<mikearthur> osh_: kopete tab bar problem, I can't file it under kopete
<divansantana> can anyone tell me if kde3.5.4 is safe yet to install?
<lascar> divansantana: ideally, you should wait a couple of more days
<trappist> divansantana: between the readme put out with the packages and the anecdotes I've heard so far, no
<divansantana> Last time i tried it messed up my system, i dont want to reload again
<lascar> it's only a day after the release
<Stardog> how to get flashplayer working in konqueror?
<divansantana> riddel: or anyone, the website http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php said previously not recommended because of known bug, but now the banner is removed
<lascar> i'm out.  Thanx for the help, farous
<divansantana> does thi mean its safe? Anyone tried the new packages since the banner was removed?
<divansantana> thanks guys for the advise :)
<grothesk> divansantana: Works (mostly) for me.
<divansantana> grothesk: mostly meaning? Cause last time it was really terrible after the upgrade, loses all its kubuntu settings, if that bug has been fixed then I would upgrade, im surprise Jonathan didnt put up banner saying bug has been fixed yet...
<grothesk> divansantana: Update worked for me (mostly...)
<osh_> divansantana: I'm running it. No major issues that I've seen so far.
<divansantana> osh_: did konq and all the settings remain after the upgrade? when did u upgrade? thanks
<osh_> divansantana: I had to do an dist-upgrade after the first upgrade but things worked out eventually.
<aep> hihi. i got a big problem with your X conf. the default conf dosnt work and it seems to ignore any modus line i give him, is there any second conf or some automativ tool that overwrites my manual config?
<divansantana> thanks osh_
<osh_> divansantana: good luck. if you intend to upgrade that is.
<aep> xrandr -s 800x600 crashes without log entry
<kosh> I just did an upgrade here and it seems to be working fine
<divansantana> osh_ thanks, but im still bit nervous, use my laptop hectic for work, cant afford a mess up again. Last time it was terrible. Normally the upgrade is awesome and dont notice anything
<Stardog> how to get flashplayer working in konqueror?
<divansantana> osh_ or others simple question, did your KDM logn screen change or remain to Kubuntu default???
<kosh> Stardog: sorry no idea on that, I consider it a feature of not having flash :)
<osh_> divansantana: It looked like it changed a little.
<osh_> divansantana: but it was still the kdm login screen, no doubt about that.
<divansantana> osh_ previous BUG was KDM screen changed to say KDE and the splash changed to say KDE3.5 etc, it changes all your settings to KDE defaults. But it appears its fixed...
<mikearthur> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/55079
<divansantana> maybe I will try my luck(il kick myself it it does it again)
<mikearthur> Can all Kopete users please view this bug, and see if you can reproduce
<divansantana> stardog: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<divansantana> stardog: i mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Stardog> divansantana: thx :)
<divansantana> stardog: kewl
<divansantana> stardog: glad u trying konq its really awesome when you perfect it
<aep> well,... is there any way to just make it work?
<Stardog> divansantana: yeah... i know.... but it takes some time, since i am a newb :p
<divansantana> stardog: i can give you tips
<divansantana> stardog: Konq is awesome. has drawbacks you should no about that though. Doesnt support advanced webpages like gmail (fully) and some google websites. but will in future
<divansantana> stardog: other feature it doesnt have that opera does is ctrl+z which does undo when you close a window. I miss that but all else is good
<divansantana> stardog: what you should do is get used to katapult and bookmark your webites with simple names like banking for your bank and you can launch your websites in seconds
<Stardog> divansantana: k thx for the tips.... I have some troubles  installing flash from the link u recommended, but Im running an i686 structure.... do u think that makes a difference?
<trappist> Stardog: no
<cexar> hi
<cexar> just a quetsion
<cexar> how can i upgrade my kubuntu KDE to the new KDE?
<cexar> it appears KDE 3.5.2, i want KDE 3.5.4
<h3sp4wn> !kde-latest
<ubotu> I know nothing about kde-latest - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cexar> it appears KDE 3.5.2, i want KDE 3.5.4
<h3sp4wn> look at kubuntu.org
<cexar> i did
<h3sp4wn> look for the kde 3.5.3 announcement but change the 353 to 354
<h3sp4wn> cexar: Obviously you did not as the first link is about kde 3.5.4
<osh_> Sweet. Kubuntu boot-time is now cut in half. Takes about 1min now compared to 2 before. That's 1min from grub to logged into kde.
<h3sp4wn> osh_: On edgy ?
<osh_> h3sp4wn: dapper
<h3sp4wn> osh_: Did you remove unnecessary services ? (surely just upgrading to kde 3.5.4 couldn't help that much)
<osh_> katapult still refuses to work though. annoying. it worked well in breezy.
<osh_> h3sp4wn: actually all I did was upgrade to 3.5.4. I used to have about 1min to kdm and 45sec for kde. Now it's more like 45sek to kdm and 15sec for kde startup.
<h3sp4wn> What does katapult get you that alt f2 and just typing the command into the run box does not ?
<osh_> h3sp4wn: some speedup probably comes from breezy to dapper. I think I had a  bit over 2min there.
<stephan_> hi, ok i updated know with the "good" kubuntu kde packages, but my kicker is still broker, ther is no "K" button, no "background process" items, what cann i do to get that backn?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<stephan_> h3sp4wn: katapult ist one of the best tools on kde
<TheGateKeeper> Is KDE 3.5.4 fixed now?
<osh_> h3sp4wn: I used to be able to start movies from katapult. Just by typing the name of them.
<stephan_> TheGateKeeper: should be, offical warning is removed
<narasim_7> hello...is apt-get update
<narasim_7> working
<osh_> TheGateKeeper: No major issues for me. Nothing that broke that I notice anyway.
<ubuntu> hola
<h3sp4wn> osh_: The only time I tried it annoyed me that non kde applications could not be launched from it without messing about
<stephan_> h3sp4wn: movies bookmarks mp3 everything with autocompleteion, it also does calculations
<osh_> narasim_7: no. security repo is slow...
<narasim_7> it is waiting for a long time and finally times out
<TheGateKeeper> stephan_: osh_ thanx guys :-)
<narasim_7> osh_: but security repo is ok...my in.ubuntu.com repo is timing out
<narasim_7> osh_: can i try other servers?
<TheGateKeeper> osh_: you install it today after the official warning was removed?
<osh_> TheGateKeeper: yep
<osh_> narasim_7: dunno.
<TheGateKeeper> osh_: cool :-)
<stephan_> no chance to fix my broken kicken, ich want it back, i have no taskbar, no k-button on it almost nothing
<narasim_7> osh_: ok...guess i will have to be patient..thnks aneway
<stephan_> ?
<BluesKaj> narasim_7, URL for the repos?
<BluesKaj> guess he wasn't sure of it's stability
<osh_> Hmm, I've found a problem. I think.
<osh_> One package is Broken. It's kdelibs4c2a that won't
<osh_> ...work and dist-upgrade doesn't seem to fix it. Something about libcupsys2... hmmm
<cexar> many tree discussions
<divansantana> stardog: no it doesnt
<cexar> but nothing really  cool
<divansantana> stephan_: thats the question ive been asking! u know answer yet?
<cexar> i make an upgrade
<cexar> but when i saw help--about kde
<cexar> shows me KDE 3.5.2
<cexar> then...
<cexar> ?
<digitalslacker> hi all, is there a command for X to auto detect a monitor's resolutions? I just got a new wide screen monitor and want 1280x800
<trappist> cexar: what does kde-config --version say
<cexar> i dont know if the upgrade was succesfull
<trappist> digitalslacker: if you're monitor is supported, yeah
<divansantana> osh_ katapult works fine
<h3sp4wn> digitalslacker: Just use the xfree86 modeline generator
<divansantana> osh_ you should configre the settings maybe, press alt + space and then cntl +c to configure
<osh_> divansantana: not for me. I've got a bug about it on launchpad. it has something to do with localization I believe.
<trappist> cexar: also you probably have to log out and log back in for the changes to take effect
<divansantana> h3sp4wn: a Million and one more things
<cexar> i reboot my machine
<divansantana> h3sp4wn: its not even close
<cexar> but...nothinmg
<osh_> divansantana: I don't even get katapult to respond to alt-space... :-(
<trappist> cexar: 13:36 <trappist> cexar: what does kde-config --version say
<h3sp4wn> divansantana: What is not even close ?
<stephan_> divansantana: my log show nothing you asked me?
<BluesKaj> update manager is very slow today
<cexar> i've been looking for it
<trappist> I give up.
<osh_> Hmm, cupsys is 1.2.0 but kdelibs4c2a seems to want 1.2.1 or something. Oh well. Never mind.
<divansantana> osh_ if katapul open??
<divansantana> do a pgrep katapult from cmd line
<osh_> divansantana: it's in my taskbar if that's what you mean.
<h3sp4wn> osh_: there is an updated cupsys in dapper updates (if I remember correctly)
<divansantana> stephan_ ive been asking at this forum cause am scared to upgrade and break my sys - AGAIN
<stephan_> divansantana: you can update, now
<divansantana> osh_ it should never be in your kicker bar
<cexar> how can execute kde-config?
<divansantana> osh_ try alt+f2 then type katapult then try alt+space and see if works - let me know
<stephan_> divansantana: offical warning is removed, i updated first the broken packages, and the "good" ones repaired everything except kicker
<divansantana> stephan_ have you tried?? This is my production pc
<osh_> divansantana: katapult is running. nothing happens when I do alt-space.
<trappist> osh_: do you have dual monitors?
<divansantana> stephan_ kewl I hope it doesnt change my system. I just reinstalled to fix the kde 354 bug
<cexar> i got it
<divansantana> h3sp4wn: alt+f2 simply opens known program
<osh_> trappist: no.
<cexar> Qt: 3.3.6
<trappist> osh_: oh.  I do, and katapult only works on one screen.
<cexar> KDE: 3.5.2
<cexar> kde-config: 1.0
<stephan_> divansantana: for my everything works greate again, but the kicker thing is anoying
<cexar> biy invoking kde-config --version
<osh_> trappist: ok. good to know. No, I'm on a laptop.
<divansantana> h3sp4wn: katapult opens bookmarks, is a calcualter, opens amarok songs, opens fish urls smb urls, localtions, folders on your pc in home direcort, is quicker, prettier and a million other things
<trappist> osh_: me too :)  with a separate external display
<divansantana> h3sp4wn: its one of the best and my most used app
<stephan_> wat can i do to reset kicker to the default settings?
<cexar> i guess it means upgrade was unsuccesfull
<osh_> trappist: right. Never thought of doing it that way.
<divansantana> stephan_kewl do you think that if I upgrade my kicker will be ok?
<trappist> stephan_: mv ~.kde/share/apps/kicker/ ~.kde/share/apps/kickerold
<stephan_> divansantana: yes i think your kicker will be ok
<divansantana> stephan_ i hope so thanks
<divansantana> stephan_ dont think there is much you can do, why dont you simply reconnfigure it correctly it is quite easy
<divansantana> trappist: good thinking
<osh_> h3sp4wn: seems to have worked. The extra dapper-updates hint. Thanks.
<stephan_> divansantana: i know, there is NOTHING to configure, its just broken
<cexar> ok
<cexar> bye
<divansantana> stephan_ cant you right click on bar? mine i could when it broke previously
<stephan_> divansantana: but if i change sth in the configuration, nothing changes on kicker
<draik> whats a good photo editor, like photoshop?
<trappist> draik: gimp
<draik> trappist, apt-get install gimp?
<trappist> yep
<draik> thx
<stephan_> yea, gat taskbar back
<h3sp4wn> divansantana: I am using e17 which has something similar (but not dependant on it being a kde app) I think alt-escape is a better key combination to use than - alt space (you don't need to move your fingers unnaturally)
<BluesKaj> congrats, stephan_ :)
<trappist> h3sp4wn: you can do alt-space with both thumbs, or even with one finger!
<trappist> h3sp4wn: but it's a configurable preference
<liviux> hi all
<BluesKaj> updater is like molasses today
<draik> yup
<draik> gimp is taking me about 5 minutes... so it sid
<draik> *said
<BluesKaj> major fixes draik ?
<draik> could be. Dunno
<trappist> BluesKaj: he's installing gimp for the first time, not updating.  security.ubuntu.com is having a bad day.;
<stephan_> BluesKaj: My kicker is fixed again
<stephan_> yes
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: I got in at 9am this morning when everything was firing on all cylinders
<BluesKaj> ok trappist, that's what I meant , I was only commenting on my situation
<cpk2> security was also having a bad night...
<BluesKaj> yeah security is still loading in adept
<KDEfanboy> besides kde packages, are there other packages kubuntu provides in addition to, or in place of ubuntu packages?
<larson9999> security doesn't load lots of times for me
<BluesKaj> like the old days on dialup
<cpk2> dunno, could check the wiki
<BluesKaj> which for me was only 5 yrs ago ... dsl is in the boonies. I should be thankful :)
<cpk2> hrmmm archive timed out
<BluesKaj> almost there 95%
<easterducky> HELP HELP HELP: I have to be in court in 1 hour and postscript printer (Lexmark Optra S 1885) is not working under KDE even though the driver is listed!
<trappist> easterducky: what are you printing.
<easterducky> A memorandum of argument for appeals court
<h3sp4wn> easterducky: Are you a lawyer ?
<trappist> easterducky: but what is it, html? tif? pdf? ps?
<easterducky> I'M DEAD!
<easterducky> I'M DEAD!
<easterducky> I'M DEAD!
<SpAwN> easterducky, u got a floppy driver or somthing
<SpAwN> easterducky, there will be a way to get the stuff printed
<easterducky> it'sIt's jsut a .odt from openb office.org 2
<trappist> easterducky: print from openoffice.org and choose print to file.  give it a filename.  it'll make a .ps.  the ps can be sent directly to the printer from the command line.
<cpk2> easterducky: at worst you could probably just take it to some copy shop
<easterducky> should I try converting to <cry> MS-Worms?
<SpAwN> easterducky, maby u can save it as a more common file type and print froma  library computer or somthing
<easterducky> not even if I took a cab and eft itrunning...
<SpAwN> or send emails with it attched to ya self with it attached then goto somewhere with printer and pring
* easterducky cries
<SpAwN> *print
<cpk2> on the same topic, there are updates for cups...
<trappist> easterducky: less the-sky-is-falling and more helping-us-help-you might be in order.
<easterducky> I clicke4d 'save as' -- now what?
<trappist> didn't say save as.  said print to file.
<trappist> but, if it'll save as postscript that's just as good.
<aep> hi my girlfriend is very new to kubuntu and she wants to know howto install kdegames
<easterducky> the drivers are saying not found or no admin rights -- but I am logged into the print GUI as root
<trappist> aep: sudo apt-get install kdegames
<aep> she is listening, btw :)
<dr_willis> or fire up adept and search for kdegames, heck - search for games.. theres a lot of them you can install.
<cpk2> sudo apt-get install kdegames
<cpk2> oh beat me to it trappist
<aep> dr_willis, tryed, no match
<dr_willis> Frozen Bubble is kicking. as is  PySol
<cpk2> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cpk2> list of native games
<trappist> yeah pysol is hawt
<cpk2> some you need to install yourself though
<dr_willis> I like that Rocks And Diamonds game. Bolder Dash clone.
<easterducky> trappist, I printed it to a file, now what?
<cpk2> i like wesnoth
<cpk2> and kasteroid
<trappist> easterducky: try 'lp <filename>' from the command line
<h3sp4wn> aep: She may like tremulous
<SpAwN> or enemy territory...
<easterducky> as w007 ?
<aep> h3sp4wn, yeah good idea
<bgrimm> this is likely been mentioned, but are the security.ubuntu.com servers down, (seem to have been inaccessible all day), are they mirrored somewhere?
<aep> but
<trappist> easterducky: if that doesn't work, visit http://localhost:631 and set up the printer there.
<aep> apt dosnt find kdegames
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, tremulus is the new game based off q3 code right...the alien one?
<osh_> SpAwN: don't you have to buy enemy territory?
<aep> maybe i have to insert the cd ?
<timthelion> is there like a simple .sh file that I could run that would set up some sort of java virtual machine in Konqueror?
<SpAwN> osh_, abolutly 10000000% NOT
<cpk2> aep: no
<dr_willis> SpAwN,  uea/
<SpAwN> osh_, its open source now man
<osh_> SpAwN: where can i find it then?
<dr_willis> SpAwN,  yea  tats it.. makes me dizzy
<aep> so what to do to make it find kdegames and stuff?
<cpk2> aep: if you are using the gui click on fetch or whatever
<cpk2> then try again
<cpk2> if you are using command line do sudo apt-get update
<easterducky> HELP HELP HELP: I have to be in court in 1 hour and postscript printer (Lexmark Optra S 1885) is not working under KDE even though the driver is listed!
<easterducky> oops
<aep> sec moving to gf's pc
<SpAwN> dr_willis, hehe i got spanked at tremulous...couldent figure out the game controolls/point
<cpk2> !info kdegames
<ubotu> kdegames: KDE Games metapackage. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 68 kB
<easterducky> root@pondmeister:~# lp '/home/robberducky/Desktop/appeal.ps'
<easterducky> request id is DJ930-21 (1 file(s))
<rikioh> aep : its in main package
<SpAwN> osh_, http://zerowing.idsoftware.com:6969/
<easterducky> nothing is happening -- it's not even printing a testpage
<draik> LOL... easterducky... funny name... sorry
<SpAwN> osh_, thats idsofts bit torrent tracker.......pretty fast dls
<rikioh> aep: i just looked and found it with adept
<buz> easterducky: if its a real PS printer try cat psfile > /dev/whateverprinter
<h3sp4wn> SpAwN: I have not played it yet but mean to (I have download it though)
<dr_willis> easterducky,  check the /var/log/cups logs perhps for a clue as to whats going on.
<cpk2> it will tab complete it in a command line too, just tried it
<SpAwN> h3sp4wn, if its the alien one....game play isnt to great.....i couldnt figure out how to do everything....
<dr_willis> SpAwN,  thats when it pays to RTFM. :P
<easterducky> I'm trying to use CUPS should I try LPR or something?
<dr_willis> SpAwN,  heh  - it takes some learning... then no one ever wants to be the alien
<SpAwN> dr_willis, hehe ive tried so many BAD linux games...
<SpAwN> dr_willis, i did i was an alient
<SpAwN> *alien
<dr_willis> easterducky,  CUPS replaces LPR.  so trying lpr - means you are using cups still.
<timthelion> is there like a simple .sh file that I could run that would set up some sort of java virtual machine in Konqueror?
<SpAwN> ....coulnt figure out how to climb walls and crap
* easterducky pulls his hair out... Noooooooo....
<dr_willis> SpAwN,  the in game helpo that said  'hit ctrl to climb walls' dident help eh? :P
<buz> easterducky: try the thing with cat
<timthelion> don't mess up your hair before you go to court
<SpAwN> dr_willis, aboviously i over looked that...but thanls for the tip :P
<SpAwN> lol @ timthelion
<trappist> yeah bad hair + no case = a bad day in court
<dr_willis> SpAwN,  heh - it was shown right when ya spawn.. and so on..  :)
<buz> easterducky: what is the device of your printer
<SpAwN> dr_willis, i musta been realy high when i tried it then
<dr_willis> Heh - perhaps its new in the latest versions..
<timthelion> put it on a usb key and print it out at the library on the way
<dr_willis> check dmesg, check the /var/cups logs, and perhaps restart the 'cups service'
<easterducky> I can get the local web iface at port 631 but it asks for a login and root is not working
<dr_willis> the cups web interface is disabled by default -
<easterducky> but I see all my printers (the other ones are broken)
<easterducky> how do I enable it?
<dr_willis> and yes - i think its a stupid idea for them to disable it.
<rikioh> when i install kdegames how do i launch it
<dr_willis> The ubunti forums/wiki mention how to reenable it..
<rikioh> cuz it doesnt show up in my kmenu
<rikioh> and kdegames is not a valid command
<dr_willis> rikioh,  i think that installed several games
<dr_willis> !info kdegames
<ubotu> kdegames: KDE Games metapackage. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Stardog> when running nano i konsole; how to actually save and close? i see down some ^O to save and ^X to end, but what means ^?
<hans_> Moin, moin!
<soulrider> hi everyone!
<dr_willis> metapackage = several other packages
<cpk2> rikioh: there are lots of games, look in the kmenu
<abloylas> does anybody know how to get wmv3 files to work through firefox?
<dr_willis> Stardog,  ^ = control
<BluesKaj> hey soulrider
<Stardog> dr_willis: thx
<cpk2> in vi save and close is :wq
<cpk2> why couldnt they make it the same command as vi?
<dr_willis> escape :wq       if in insert mode..
<dr_willis> why not  just use vi then.  LOL..
<cpk2> i do use vi
<rikioh> is there a pretty nice photo editing program similar to photoshop or macromedia's big named art program
<rikioh> that i can run in kubuntu
<cpk2> rikioh: gimp?
<dr_willis> rikioh,  i tend touse gimp
<dr_willis> depends on what you are doing editing wise.
<buz> or krita
<cpk2> rikioh: you could try surfing around sourceforge
<timthelion> how do I set up some sort of java virtual machine in Konqueror so I can use java applets? I can allready type "java ***.class"
<rikioh> im gonna be doing some artwork for school i got to a art university
<rikioh> and i just wanted to see what was out there for kubuntu
<buz> mhh i think you want real photoshop then
<cpk2> wouldnt hurt to look at whats on sourceforge
<dimsuz> Hi! Trying to run "X :1" as non-default user I get "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<dimsuz> Any hints?
<dr_willis> dimsuz,  you got to be root to start a new X session
<dr_willis> BUT you can do a similer thing i think with startx and the right options
<dimsuz> dr_willis: ok, then another question: why sudo doesn't work with non-default user? It reports no error. Just empty output
<cpk2> you have to let the user be able to use sudo
<dr_willis> the initial user is set to be the only one who can do sudo things.
<dimsuz> cpk2: how? I just added him to 'sudo' group, but this doesn't help
<rikioh> you think photoshop would wine well?
<dimsuz> dr_willis: bad. you're really sure about that?
<soulrider> guys, do you recommend upgrading to KDE 3.5.4?
<timthelion> how do I set up some sort of java virtual machine in Konqueror so I can use java applets? I can allready type "java ***.class"
<gnomefreak> rikioh: not real well no
<infocentro> hi
<gnomefreak> soulrider: its ok still a few things that need to be worked out but feel free to test it
<dr_willis> dimsuz,  try it... make another user and see if they can sudo
<cpk2> soulrider: NO
<BluesKaj> Now, if I could just solve my openoffice install problem...hav broken dependencies that are in a share file which i don't have permission to edit or delete
<dr_willis> I only got 1 user. :P so i cant test it.. lol
<soulrider> and 3.5.3?
<cpk2> soulrider: read the topic!
<soulrider> because i still got .2
<cpk2> oh wait
<dimsuz> dr_willis: I already have it :). don't work :)
<cpk2> the topic changed?
<soulrider> lol
<cpk2> .3 is ok
<soulrider> i hvnt seen KDE in the repositores
<soulrider> at least not to upgrade
<BluesKaj> there was a kernel update earlier but mine failed
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: Lphoto ???
<cpk2> hmm i guess the worked everything out with .4
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: How did it fail ?
<BluesKaj> the repos timed out
<petty> sorry to jump in guys....but I just downloaded the latest DVD....and it sits there for hours displaying "Booting the kernel".....I checked the DVD for integrity and is OK.   Is is a amd 64bli dual core system.....running gentoo right now.   Any ideas?
<cpk2> soulrider: just go to kubuntu.org
<soulrider> ok
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: sorry wrong person :-(
<dimsuz> so no way for non-root to start X? that's horrible ;)
<cpk2> you gotta add a repo into sources.list the first post they have is how to do it
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: make sure you have dapper-security main restricted multiverse universe (can't think of any other way you would have any issues)
<soulrider> lol ok TheGateKeeper
<soulrider> i added the ones in !easysource
<TheGateKeeper> rikioh: Lphoto ???
<cpk2> soulrider: just so you know though up until this afternoon .4 wasnt working with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yeah got all those enabled h3
<soulrider> ohh
<rikioh> thegatekeeper: ill look into that
<soulrider> also, i think i saw my linux installing a new kernel
<soulrider> but it didnt seem to install or something
<clintonthegeek> cpk2: and now it is?
<the-erm> This is such a simple question I can't believe I'm asking it.  How do you tell if you have an ident server installed?
<cpk2> soulrider: pretty sure it holds the kernel updates back unless you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<trappist> the-erm: sudo fuser -v -n tcp 113
<cpk2> clintonthegeek: kubuntu.org says its been released
<BluesKaj> in adept or in the term ?
<soulrider> i enver used command line to update, and it still upgraded my kernel once
<trappist> the-erm: that'll tell you if it's running
<the-erm> thanks.
<the-erm> Looks like I don't have one.
<clintonthegeek> i notice that dist-upgrade with the 3.5.4 repository wants to remove kdelibs-bin
<the-erm> what's a good identd?
<clintonthegeek> which is apparantly necessary for kde
<the-erm> there are quite a few ...
<clintonthegeek> is that gonna mess things up?
<trappist> the-erm: sudo apt-get install ident-server will present you with a list
<trappist> the-erm: apt-cache show packagename for each one to compare
<soulrider> there are no mirrors in my country :(
<trappist> you need to get a new country
<SpAwN> lol
<clintonthegeek> hahaha
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> or move toa  new one :P
<clintonthegeek> it isn't essential that your mirror be located inside your country
<SpAwN> soulrider, u speak good english
<BluesKaj> soulrider, Uruguay ?
<soulrider> thanks :)
<clintonthegeek> but it's good for download speeds
<soulrider> BluesKaj: yes
<SpAwN> soulrider, i alwasy though u where american or canadian
<BluesKaj> cool! :)
<soulrider> lol really?
<the-erm> thanks trappist.
<SpAwN> soulrider, yea your english inst that broken at all
<BluesKaj> speaks better than some here
<soulrider> :)
<SpAwN> BluesKaj, yea
<soulrider> lol BluesKaj
<SpAwN> soulrider, u do...
<SpAwN> soulrider, lol
<soulrider> ive been learning ti since i was little
<soulrider> and i took soem international exams :P
<BluesKaj> <<--Canada here
<SpAwN> soulrider, ahh thats probly why
<clintonthegeek> same here
<superdum1> hello, someone answered this question before for me but i forgot how to update the necessary packages. i have a kubuntu dapper flight disc and there was an issue in the partitioner in ubiquity. which ubiquity packages do i need to update and how do i do it so it doesn't try to update everything on the system?
<SpAwN> im american and i love it =D
<soulrider> this was hte last one i took, http://www.cambridgeesol.org/exams/cpe.htm
<soulrider> and yes, i passed :P
<clintonthegeek> so.... upgrading to kde 3.4.3 wants to remove kdelibs-bin... is that okay? or is it gonna screw things up?
<aep> ok seems she gave up. the screen is to smal to see antyhing
<SpAwN> soulrider, if u offered me 100 dollars i couldnt speak a single word of what u speak?>..waht do u speak?
<clintonthegeek> has anyone else updated yet?
<BluesKaj> dept just updated with no probs , but it took 3 trys :)
<soulrider> Spanish
<BluesKaj> adept
<SpAwN> soulrider, uraguay speaks spanish?
<trappist> clintonthegeek: it's fine.  it's just a metapackage, obsoleted by the new version.  whatever it provides will be replaced.
<soulrider> indeed
<clintonthegeek> thanks
<soulrider> its in south america
<SpAwN> *Uruguay
<soulrider> no one knows where it is: P
<SpAwN> soulrider, im horrible with locations....
<soulrider> lol, its allright
<soulrider> ive been told its next to Poland.... so....
<SpAwN> soulrider, i though it was a:over in europe B; middle east or somthing
<trappist> we americans don't know out geography
<trappist> *our
<SpAwN> trappist, no we dont :P
<soulrider> i gotta install Google earth...
<dr_willis> speak for ya uneducated selfs!  I watch National Geographic channel! :P
<dr_willis> I also got a world map mouse pad.
<BluesKaj> ok , How do I delete a locked share file , it's root-root and when i try to dump it i haven't got permission ?
<dr_willis> :)
<SpAwN> dr_willis, i love the discovery and tlc
<soulrider> lol dr_willis
<trappist> BluesKaj: share file?
<soulrider> i watch lots of discovery and THC
<SpAwN> dont get national geographic though
<soulrider> i got it, but tis not that good
<soulrider> at least not here
<dr_willis> SpAwN,  Travel Channel has had some really good shows about Jungle Natives and so forth lately.
<SpAwN> soulrider, yea thc is good too....both kinda the kind u smoke and the kind u watch :P
<trappist> c'mon, guys, topic!
<SpAwN> i been watching alot of that shark week
<superdum1> does anyone know how i can update just one package and not its dependencies?
<zappix> Okay
<BluesKaj> trappist, /usr/share
<dr_willis> Heh.
<trappist> superdum1: why would you want to do that
<clintonthegeek> superdum1: i think you can force it, but yeah, why?
<superdum1> trappist: see my longer message above
<clintonthegeek> it'll probably break stuff
<dr_willis> force it.. and it may not work.
<trappist> BluesKaj: why on EARTH would you want to delete that.  your system will be broked.
<superdum1> i need to update just ubiquity
<zappix> Anyone here know how to be able to load a HDD Partion using the NTFS file system? My Windows installation is corrupt and I need to backup some files >.<;
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<clintonthegeek> well... will ubiquity still work without it's updated dependancies?
<zappix> >>
<BluesKaj> well the open office broken pkges that are blocking my installation seem to be there
<zappix> <<
<trappist> superdum1: usually dependencies aren't kidding.  if you update a package without updating its dependencies, it's very likely to break.  if it can be done at all.
<zappix> Thanks :P
<cpk2> i remember in middle school i had to learn all the south/central american countries capitals as well as europes =(
<superdum1> *sigh* i know
<cpk2> of course i have forgotten almost all of it now
<soulrider> me too lol
<rsosborn> Hello all
<soulrider> well, not allt he capitals, but i allways confuse the nordic countried cities
<visik7> is there a guide to unattended installation and slipstreaming updates ?
<superdum1> but someone who was actually developing ubiquity at the time told me how to update only the necessary packages for installation
<soulrider> hi rsosborn
<rsosborn> does anyone have a good link on a how to install OScommerce on Ubuntu
<trappist> BluesKaj: deleting /usr/share is a very bad idea.  what exactly is the problem, and we'll see about finding the right solution.
<BluesKaj> trappist, the open office broken pkges that are blocking my installation seem to be there
<rsosborn> Hey soulrider
<cpk2> but i remember things like paraguay and uraguay
<visik7> rsosborn: first check for LAMP ubuntu and install it
<trappist> BluesKaj: more specifically, I mean
<rsosborn> done it
<soulrider> ive never been to Paraguay
<visik7> rsosborn: thant unpack the tar.gz and start to config it
<clintonthegeek> visik7: you mean, making a custom install cd with upgrade packages on it?
<trappist> BluesKaj: what happens when you try to install/upgrade openoffice
<rsosborn> I have apache2, php, mysql, phpmyadmin, phpBB
<visik7> clintonthegeek: yes
<rsosborn> I just need shopping cart
<superdum1> because the pre release dapper images had issues in the graphical installer regarding partitioning
<cpk2> its ok i've only been out of my state about 3 or 4 times
<rsosborn> I'm noob
<steve444> Hi - Anyone - I've installed kubuntu and xcfe on ubuntu - how do I specify a default session please?
<rsosborn> so I little guidence would help
<BluesKaj> trappist, the oppenoffice.org files
<soulrider> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<trappist> BluesKaj: the openoffice.org files is *what happens*?
<BluesKaj> I get the broken pkges message
<TheGateKeeper> steve444: it will default to whatever you last used
* trappist twitches
<trappist> BluesKaj: can you pastebin the exact error
<BluesKaj> ok
<steve444> TheGateKeeper: thanks, but can I set a specific one to default without running it initially?
* zappix dies
<timthelion> how do I set up some sort of java virtual machine in Konqueror so I can use java applets? I can allready type "java ***.class"
<zappix> Unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'
<zappix> rofl
<zappix> don't try experimental settings
<zappix> T_T
<clintonthegeek> visik7: hmm.... taking a quick look around i can't find one... but what about a server install, and then apt-get updating to get the latest packages?
<TheGateKeeper> steve444: sorry you have got me on that one :-(
<timthelion> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<clintonthegeek> err... apt-get update, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<visik7> clintonthegeek: I've 50 machine to setup
<visik7> clintonthegeek: I don't want to upgrade each one
<jordan_> Everybody: Can I install XFCE in to KDE and useing programe witch install in KDE ?
<dr_willis> yes
<steve444> TheGateKeeper: I thought there might be a conf file somewhere - Linux is new to me ;-)
<dr_willis> Yes you can jordan_  i do it all the time
<soulrider> i convinced my friend to make the switch to linux, and hes installing it right now :)
<zappix> Ignoring /dev/hda1 - already in /etc/fstab
<visik7> clintonthegeek:  they are eterogeneus in hardware so I can't clone disks
<zappix> Anyone know how to disable that?
<dr_willis> jordan_,  there may be a few little features that may cause some problems.. but not many. Depenmds on the programs also.
<zappix> like unmount it or something
<trappist> zappix: that happens when you do what
<dr_willis> zappix,  cpmmend out the /dev/hda1 line in the fstab?
<clintonthegeek> visik7: are they networked?
<jordan_> dr_willis oki so install XFCE and how to chose XFCE on start ?
<dr_willis> comment out.. :P
<visik7> clintonthegeek: more or less
<dr_willis> jordan_,  its in the Session Menus.
<trappist> dr_willis: that could be bad
<visik7> clintonthegeek: isn't there kickstart or I'm wrong ?
<dr_willis> jordan_,  apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<TheGateKeeper> steve444: probable is as it remembers what you last used, but I have no idea where it is or what it is called
<soulrider> uhm, the other day they posted about a  driver for NTFS that apparently is the ebts one around
<jordan_> dr_willis i have kubuntu its no problem ?
<soulrider> i think it had a 3 in the name
<soulrider> does anyone know?
<zappix> ok
<zappix> thanks.....
<soulrider> i think  FUSe was needed to install it
<steve444> TheGateKeeper: Thanks again. I'll do some further reading.
<dr_willis> jordan_,  trivial.. no problem I install gnome/kde/xfce  as the first thing on every new install.
<BluesKaj> trappist, http://pastebin.ca/113783
<TheGateKeeper> steve444: someone else might, rephrase your question and ask again :-)
<clintonthegeek> visik7: hmm... i'm not really experienced in network deployment, but yes, i'm reading that ubuntu does support kickstart
<jordan_> dr_willis OKI thanks, do you thing XFCE it's faster then KDE ?
<trappist> BluesKaj: that's the whole thing?  there's nothing before it?
<dr_willis> jordan_,  depends onthe hardware/
<dr_willis> I perfer kde
<BluesKaj> that's what synaptic generates
<clintonthegeek> visik7: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KickstartCompatibility
<nix> whois nix
<trappist> BluesKaj: try it on the console, as in apt-get install
<visik7> clintonthegeek: yes but this page doesn't explain anything
<steve444> Anyone - can a session (default desktop such as KDE, GNOME) be defined by editing a file somewhere?
<TheGateKeeper> steve444: just a guess kdm.conf
<trappist> steve444: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<trappist> steve444: that selects gdm or kdm
<jordan_> dr_willis hmm p4 2,4ghz 756 ddr and 9800pro i think it"s oki for xgl/compiz
<steve444> trappist: thanks I'll take a look
<scotty> hey. I'm interested in installing Kubuntu (I have the discs) but someone told me that 30% of the time, the partitioner nukes your hard drive. Is this true?
<clintonthegeek> visik7: hmmm.... i see what you mean
<trappist> steve444: ~/.dmrc too, for actual desktop
<dr_willis> jordan_,  i would avoide xgl/compwiz  -  unless you just want to play withit.
<dr_willis> scotty,  ive never heard of it doing so
<clintonthegeek> visik7: have you read over the generic or other-distro based kickstart guides?
<BluesKaj> trappist, http://pastebin.ca/113786
<visik7> no
<clintonthegeek> it's probably a lot of the same stuff
<rsosborn> Can anyone tell me how to install oscommerce on ubuntu?
<rsosborn> I tried but I can't figure it out
<visik7> ok I'll check it out
<rsosborn> I have LAMP set up already
<TheGateKeeper> scotty: only time I had trouble was with a Maxtor that was bad/corrupted
<scotty> Maxtor?
<mwe> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove kdelibs-bin. wont that break KDE?
<dr_willis> mwe,  i  doubt it.
<mwe> I thought it was the base for kde. I guess not then
<clintonthegeek> visik7: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch04s06.html#id2519042 is for breezy, but looks more practical
<TheGateKeeper> scotty: Maxtor hard disk (maxtor is a make like seagate, western digital etc)
<aep> i have a problem with my resololtion. the card is some ati (dinno) running in vesa . i run 800x600 wirthout problems but 1024x768 goes to some kind of virtual screen (you can scroll the edges) but no way to get it real 1024x768
<dr_willis> nwe could be its going to install a newer ond.
<mwe> dr_willis: it says it will remove it
<scotty> Oh, okay
<dr_willis> aep,  its thinking the monitor is only able todo  such a low res.
<dr_willis> aep,  check your monitor settings.
<scotty> Would you guys recommend using a partitioner software rather than the one that comes with Kubuntu?
<scotty> Like PartitionMagic
<aep> dr_willis, nope
* nix Reading...
<dr_willis> I never reccomend partition magic.
<dr_willis> :P
<scotty> why not?
<dr_willis> a live cd + gparted is handy
<clintonthegeek> visik7: so.... it looks like you make a kickstart file, throw it on a webserver on the network, and at boot time on the ubuntu install disk, type ks=(ipaddress)/kickstarfile.cfg to start things rolling
<dr_willis> scotty,  $$ for one..  they screwed me over once for another.. :P
<grothesk> scotty: PartitionMagic is crap!
<dr_willis> scotty,  and the live cds out can do the same job for free
<TheGateKeeper> scotty: dapper uses gparted
<scotty> I'm worried about my hard drive, though.
<scotty> My dad will kill me if his files get nuked.
<dr_willis>  Tips to install.. Backup impirntant stuff, scandisk/defrag.  use live cd + gparted to resize if you are worried about the installer..  then use the installer.
<grothesk> It b0rked several partions here. It' a kind of magic... >:-(
<dr_willis> could just toy with the live cd.
<TheGateKeeper> scotty: got money to buy another one and use a caddy?
<aep> dr_willis, the card made 1600x1400 with standart config of ubuntu, just erm it flikkers becouse it used ati drivers for some realy old card. i use vesa now
<clintonthegeek> GParted Live is absolutely great
<aep> dr_willis, and modified it on my onw of course
<clintonthegeek> saved me loads of work
<aep> dr_willis, http://rafb.net/paste/results/7H9LZw95.html
<scotty> TheGateKeeper, it would really be pointless ... I'm buying a new computer in about 10 months, and this one is a crappy one
<uber_mort> Hi all!  I was wondering if anyone know why I can't seem to upgrade 82 of the new K packages out.  When I apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade it just says 82 not updated.
<dr_willis> aep,  hmm.. ok ya lost me. :P when i installed the ati drivers - i had to use that kde screen/monitor config tool to set the res's right.
<aep> dr_willis, this crashes
<soulrider> waht NTFS driver do you guys sugget to read/write?
<clintonthegeek> uber_mort: what happens when you type apt-get install (the name of some of the packages it won't install) ?
<uber_mort> lemme check
<scotty> Another thing: When I run Kubuntu Live CD on my laptop, it doesn't recognize the driver for my wireless card, so that means no internet
<scotty> Is there a way to fix this?
<dr_willis> Depends totally on the brand of wireless card and its chipset
<scotty> It's a cheap Dell wireless card
<scotty> not sure about the chipset
<clintonthegeek> can you plug the laptop into a wired network to begin with, then look for a solution online?
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: there are howto's on the ubuntu forums concerning ntfs read/write
<clintonthegeek> i.e. ndiswrapper
<dr_willis> lspci  | less  and see what card it shows. :P
<dr_willis> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<soulrider> thanks TheGateKeeper
<jordan_> dr_willis can I safty remove xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-deskop use apt-get remove ?
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: hope it helps :-)
<dr_willis> jordan_,  that wont really remove anything . those are meta-packages
<BluesKaj> trappist, you there ?...http://pastebin.ca/113786
<timthelion> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<jordan_> dr_willis so how to remove XFCE or KDE ?
<dr_willis> jordan_,  not an easy way that i know of..
<dr_willis> since they both are several dozenif not hundered packages
<TheGateKeeper> dr_willis: synaptic not do it as it knows dependencies?
<dr_willis> it dont UNinstall all the little packages of a meta package - as far as i know.
<timthelion> !Multiverse repository
<ubotu> I know nothing about Multiverse repository - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dr_willis> or course i never uninstall anything. :P
<trappist> BluesKaj: sorry got busy for a minute - I've run into that problem before with openoffice, and it was a bear to fix.  deleting files won't do it though.  try apt-get removing all your openoffice.org packages, and installing fresh
<uber_mort> clintonthegeek:  The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<uber_mort>   ark: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.3-1) but 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2 is to be installed
<uber_mort> E: Broken packages
<BluesKaj> apt-get rm openoffice.org .. ?
<uber_mort> Does it have something to do that they're new packages for the new KDE release?
<clintonthegeek> uber_mort: hmmm... probably
<clintonthegeek> i remember having problems like that a few months ago updating kde actually
<trappist> BluesKaj: apt-get remove
<dr_willis> could be a server is down?
<uber_mort> clintonthegeek: Shouldn't it upgrade KDE though?  I'd like to use the newest KDE
<BluesKaj> ok trappist
<psynth> kubuntu or ubuntu, which is "lighter to run" ? with a laptop in mind ?
<nix> psynth: ubuntu
<dr_willis> how big a laptop?
<fritsch> psynth: guess what the kubuntu channel might say?
<Pablo> where do I change my mouse settings on my laptop? it has it set now where the far right side scrolls the page and it sucks
<Pablo> is there a way to change it?
<Pablo> touchpad^
<clintonthegeek> uber_mort: yeah, i know what you mean...
<dr_willis> Pablo,  heh - i see people asking how to MAKE it do that all the time.
<Pablo> ha
<Pablo> I want it on the left side not right :P
<psynth> but really its the same kernel right so is the KDE desktop lighter ?
<uber_mort> is there a way to force an install?
<psynth> or is it about the same ?
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<clintonthegeek> okay... i'm not sure, but what happens when you just apt-get install kdelibs4c2a?
<SpAwN> scotty, i had it confuse my partions and it nuked everything i had be ware
<SpAwN> scotty, if u use the live dvd to install...use the text mode to install...i only had probs when i used the gui installer
<dr_willis> if you tell it to use all of hda , well thats what it will do. :P
<SpAwN> dr_willis, i manualy did the partions and let me tell u....its said sda9 was sda5 anbd sda3 was sda6...it made my partion with everythng on it into a swap partion
<SpAwN> it also labled the size of my partion wrong
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> I had windows xp try to install to my USB thumb drive once.
<berkes> oi. e'ning piratees.
<jordan_> dr_willis install it's finish so now reboot computer and etner to XFCE ?
<dr_willis> jordan_,  tip #1 - you rarely if EVER need to reboot.
<dr_willis> Oh well.
<dr_willis> ;P
<dr_willis> jordan_,  tip #1 - you rarely if EVER need to reboot.
<berkes> any commandline users of ifconfig here? I am trying to make my kubuntu act better (more automated) on network connections.
<jordan_> one error but I'm use oper :http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firef       ox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<SpAwN> dr_willis, lol i had the same prob...only winxp nuked my 120 external and tried installing on it
<dr_willis> jordan_,  just logout  to the kdm/gdm screen.
<trappist> berkes: might have better luck with a specific question
<berkes> for one: is there a simple way to ensure that an ifconfig eth... up runs a dhclient?
<trappist> berkes: specify it in /etc/network/interfaces
<dr_willis> SpAwN,  then Xp decided to  make my usb-media reader start at C: and d: and so on for 14 letters... THEN windows installed to the next letter:  R:
<trappist> berkes: and use 'ifup'
<h3sp4wn> berkes: Why use ifconfig ? ip is easier to script I think
<SpAwN> dr_willis, lol
<berkes> h3sp4wn: yea, that is what I do, i am just trying to make it all a bit more "generalised". And to learn some linux ifconfig hackorty in the mean time :)
<KaiHanari> berkes, yes
<KaiHanari> berkes, i use ifconfig
<jordan_> sorry how to  just logout  to the kdm/gdm screen. ? I'm lame i know :)
<berkes> trappist: is ifconfig up not similar to ifup then?
<jordan_> ctrl + alt _backspace
<dr_willis> or use LOGOUT in the menus. :P
<trappist> berkes: similar but not the same
<h3sp4wn> berkes: Why not use 'ip' instead of 'ifconfig' though
<berkes> h3sp4wn: what makes 'ip' better then ifconfig?
<jordan_> how to listing radio on line in opera or XMMS ?
<wckdkl0wn> what program will open .rmvb video files?
<trappist> berkes: ip is newer and has lots more features
<trappist> wckdkl0wn: my first guess is realplayer
<berkes> trappist: sounds usefull.
<trappist> wckdkl0wn: my second gues is, google :)
<clintonthegeek> i think realplayer is in the new cannonical commercial software repository
<wckdkl0wn> i tryed to install real player with sudo apt-get install realplayer but says its uninstallable
<essal> realplay
<wckdkl0wn> cant find package
<trappist> I think realplayer is the package name, but you need the commercial repo(s) set up
<trappist> or maybe it's just multiverse
<clintonthegeek> here.... read this for realplayer http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/08/introducing-the-dapper-commercial-repository/
<grizzly> Is it possible to disable "copy on select"
<grizzly> thatis i whenever I select text its gets copied to the clipboard, is it possible to disable that ?
<trappist> grizzly: how would you want to copy, if you did that
<grizzly> ctrl+c
<trappist> grizzly: ctrl-c has a very different meaning than 'copy' in a lot of linux/unix apps
<fritsch> grizzly: this is a cool feature, why disabling it?
<couquinoux> franais?
<trappist> couquinoux: #kubuntu-fr
<grizzly> coz if I have to replace some text, I have to select  it
<clintonthegeek> ctrl+c is generally the "exit immediatly" shortcut
<grizzly> and thats not possible because iit gets copied to the clipboard!!
<fritsch> grizzly: okay, got it#
<couquinoux> thanks
<grizzly> well i don't care if its ctrl+c or whatever.
<clintonthegeek> grizzly: Klipper, the yellow cork-board thingy in the system tray, contains a list of all the stuff in the clipboard
<Chani> blaa.
<grizzly> besides you can alwats use mouse gesterus (khotkeyss) to copy text in a flash.
<uber_mort> sooo yah, i guess adept updated part of the kde stuffs, but not all, so now konquorer doesn't work for me
<slow-motion> n8
<uber_mort> is there any way to force an upgrade?
<trappist> grizzly: anyway it doesn't seem to be a configurable option.  it's a function of X, which would have to be edited (as in source code) and rebuilt and reinstalled.
<Chani> ooh, 3.5.4? yay
<fritsch> uber_mort: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<clintonthegeek> so you can select something, select the thing to replace (and delete), and then use klipper to re-copy the thing you copied (although it's a pita)
<grizzly> klipper kind of sucks, you have to press shift+insert after selecting, the text to be copied
<uber_mort> I did that
<uber_mort> it doesn't work
<trappist> grizzly: that could probably be changed to ctrl-c
<clintonthegeek> uber_mort: did installing kdelibs4c2a he;[ any?
<clintonthegeek> err. help any?
<grizzly> trappist: how?
<uber_mort> I can't install them clintonthegeek
<Chani> hmm. how prone to insanity is dist-upgrade these days? I tried it with debian once and it did all sorts of weird things, including switching me from gnome to kde
<uber_mort> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<uber_mort>   kdelibs4c2a: Depends: libcupsys2 (>= 1.2.1) but 1.2.0-0ubuntu5 is to be installed
<uber_mort> E: Broken packages
<fritsch> uber_mort: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<clintonthegeek> argh... then what happens when you install libcupsys2?
<trappist> grizzly: I dunno, poke around kcontrol/kdcop a bit and see if you can find it
<clintonthegeek> ah yeah... you have apt-get update'd, right?
<grizzly> trappist: k, thanks
<fritsch> uber_mort: there were cups updates today
<uber_mort> fritsch it won't update 82 packages, no matter what I tell it to do
<fritsch> uber_mort: sudo apt-get -f install
<uber_mort> and now I can't use like a lot of KDE apps because it updated them but not some dependencies
<fritsch> uber_mort: can you paste me your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin?
<uber_mort> sure
<steven_> trappist, when you select something with the mouse, do you know a way to past it like normal shift insert does?
<uber_mort> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<grizzly> oh, I just found the problem!! the problem was that klipper was syncing the contents of the clipboard and the selction!!! Phew this is such a relief
<aliasfred> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<steven_> sorry, past is with your keyboeard
<clintonthegeek> aha... so it was overwriting the select clipboard into the copy/paste clipboard?
<Chani> hmm. I remember hearing htere was some package that'll pull in a bunchofstuff needed for development. anyone happen to know what it was?
<dr_willis> build-essential
<Chani> thanks :)
<uber_mort> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19622
<Chani> hrm. adept could do with better handling of wireless dropping out in the middle of a download
<clintonthegeek> uber_mort: whoa... you didn't have to add ALL the kde repositoreis
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<fritsch> uber_mort: uncomment this: #deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<fritsch> uber_mort: sorry
<fritsch> uber_mort: what is said by apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chani> oh, foo.
<clintonthegeek> yeah... uber_mort:also  uncomment #deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<Chani> connection hasn't gone down, but adept stalled at 'waiting for headers (99%)'
<Lord_Athur> I can't update my packages with apt-get, it doesn't work, it could be sth related to the servers I use, how can I make a list with the apt-get servers again?
<Chani> all the actual downloads are 100% but it's not going anywhere
<Chani> oh. it went back down to 87%. that progressbar is a teensy bit inaccurate :)
<fritsch> uber_mort: and the kde reps are too much, one is sufficent, ill edit it only, okay?
<uber_mort> ok, I'll take some out ;)
<DaSkreech> Shouldn't killall adept* kill all adept relate process ?
<Raven301> How would you remove KDE 3.5.4 and put kde 3.5.3 back?
<soulrider> Raven301: did KDE 3.5.4 give you trouble ?
<uber_mort> fritsch: K fixed the sources, but now its still not upgrading them
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Just use ps | grep | awk | xargs - then you can almost always get rid of them all
<Raven301> soulrider: yes ... that's why I want to go back
<uber_mort> fritsch: tried dist-upgrade and -f install
<soulrider> i think ill upgrade to 3.5.3, im still in .2 :P
<hagus> I am a linux newbie - (even though I have tried it several times) - and have an HP1100 printer.  I cannot understand why I cannot print to it even though it appears in my list of printers.
<zappix> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<fritsch> uber_mort: edited your sources.list
<fritsch> this is now "readable"
<hagus> ty ubotu :)
<fritsch> please try this one
<zappix> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zappix> ;-;
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Something like ps aux | grep adept | cut -d: -f1 | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9 (will almost always work better then using killall in my experience)
<uber_mort> fritsch: did you edit the paste bin I used?  Can I just refresh and copy / paste?
<zappix> !internet
<ubotu> I know nothing about internet - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zappix> ;-;
<zappix> !USB
<ubotu> I know nothing about USB - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zappix> T_T
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Just make sure you have got all the pids before adding the xargs bit
<zappix> !802.11g
<ubotu> I know nothing about 802.11g - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zappix> ;-;
<Ibanez> Hi all....am very very new to Linux and ubuntu...have just left Windoze behind me...
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: I just took off the * which seems to work
<fritsch> uber_mort: no! just reload
<fritsch> uber_mort: and paste, but save yours before
<clintonthegeek> uber_mort: refresh, and at the bottom is a link to a revision
<clintonthegeek> err... ammendment
<clintonthegeek> fritsch: you took out quite a few repositories too, like beerorkid's compiz repo?
<fritsch> uber_mort: mmmh you use other packages from "other" sources, conflicts are possible
<fritsch> clintonthegeek: i took out the uncommented
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I stopped using killall because sometimes there are related things which killall doesn't find
<fritsch> clintonthegeek: added the dapper backports
<fritsch> clintonthegeek: this file was in no way readable
<clintonthegeek> ah... k
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Well seems to have worked
<fritsch> uber_mort: conflicts are very common if you use third party sources
<clintonthegeek> fritch: haha... yeah, it was a mess
<uber_mort> fritsch: Just saved your revision.  I'll try it now.
<clintonthegeek> that's probably what happened... package conflicts from too many 3rd party repos
<fritsch> uber_mort: first apt-get update
<fritsch> uber_mort: after that apt-get dist-upgrade
<fritsch> uber_mort: it is important to let the apt-get update run finish
<clintonthegeek> now... uber_mort might already have his installation borked though, even if the repo's are gone now, right?
<crazy_penguin> good night
<fritsch> clintonthegeek: yes :-)
<fritsch> uber_mort: everything clear?
<uber_mort> fritsch: Yay!!! Its working :)
<fritsch> uber_mort: no errors?
<fritsch> uber_mort: you are doing dist-upgrade now?
<clintonthegeek> uber_mort: congrats!
<gnomefreak> fritsch: did you get the kde-settings update yet?
<uber_mort> fritsch: none!  Thanks so very much :)
<fritsch> gnomefreak: no?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: is it in the official reps?
<gnomefreak> fritsch: check for it. you might have to --force-overite :(
<fritsch> gnomefreak: where is the package to test?
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> its in the 3.5.4 repos
<gnomefreak> fritsch: its on apt
<fritsch> gnomefreak: okay, here it is not suggested to me
<fritsch> which version?
<gnomefreak> kde-systemsettings
<gnomefreak> hold on ill check
<clintonthegeek> hey... while i'm here, does anyone else get loads of strange errors during an apt-get install, from debconf?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: this is my installed 0.0svn20060512-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> 0.0svn20060803-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> maybe due to edgy
<gnomefreak> nvm :(
<gnomefreak> i keep forgetting
<fritsch> gnomefreak: no, not suggested at all for me - no new version
<gnomefreak> yep its edgy package
<gnomefreak> sorry
<clintonthegeek> stuff like "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169", followed by Major opcode:  147, yada yada?
<fritsch> gnomefreak: k, no problem
<fritsch> clintonthegeek: this is normal, you do not have a wacom tablet, or?
<clintonthegeek> nope, i don't
<fritsch> clintonthegeek: this is because of the wacom device section in your xorg.conf
<fritsch> uber_mort: you recognized also the new amarok packages?
<clintonthegeek> fritsch: actually, i do recall seeing something like that in my xorg.conf
<uber_mort> fritsch: ugh!  Now its still saying 82 not upgraded (though it did upgrade something else)
<fritsch> clintonthegeek: the default dapper xorg.conf has it
<host-one> ita
<clintonthegeek> fritsch: aha! thanks a lot
<fritsch> uber_mort: try this sudo apt-get install "one of the packages" he keeps back
<fritsch> clintonthegeek: you saw it?
<clintonthegeek> yup
<clintonthegeek> and will remove
<fritsch> clintonthegeek: if you delete it, remember to remove it "very down" in the section too
<fritsch> clintonthegeek: if not, kdm won`t come up again
<wahjava> hi channel
<uber_mort> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<uber_mort>   kdelibs4c2a: Depends: libcupsys2 (>= 1.2.1) but 1.2.0-0ubuntu5 is to be installed
<uber_mort> E: Broken packages
<wahjava> can anybody tell me how do I use my Ekiga account in KPhone ??
<wahjava> :-S
<clintonthegeek> oh... also, every 5 or 6 reboots, X will backup my xorg.conf file (which uses the closed nvidia 3d drivers), such as "xorg.conf.20060711180723", and make a new one using the open non-3d drivers
<fritsch> uber_mort: sudo apt-get install libcupsys2
<fritsch> clintonthegeek: this i do not know
<uber_mort> tried that too
<clintonthegeek> which i then have to overwrite again to get 3D back... it's driving me crazy
<uber_mort> libcupsys2 is already the newest version.
<uber_mort> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 82 not upgraded.
<clintonthegeek> fritsch: hmm, ah well... it's not so big a deal
<clintonthegeek> uber_mort: pastebin what's not updated
<uber_mort> right-o
<xvx> Hell-o Under-World!
<fritsch> uber_mort: Version: 1.2.2-0ubuntu0.6.06 <- this is the ubuntu version to go
<Stardog> evrytime I try to download the driver for my printer, i get the errormsg that i maybe havent got the rights to download it... anyone know y that happends?
<uber_mort> pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19630
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> I have a question regarding shipit
<uber_mort> fritsch: Not sure what you mean.  I just tried to sudo apt-get install libcupsys2, and it told me it was the newest version, but KDE says it needs a newer one.
<fritsch> uber_mort: do: sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin
<XVampireX> Can I somehow order it to the mail post?
<fritsch> ah, i understand, it`s your sources.list
<fritsch> uber_mort: do you have /etc/apt/preferences file?
<fritsch> uber_mort: what is written in there?
<uber_mort> fritsch: Its empty
<dr_willis> XVampireX,  mail post?
<XVampireX> dr_willis, well, post office, whatever
<XVampireX> My point: Not home mail
<dr_willis> XVampireX,  you mean a P.P. box ?
<fritsch> uber_mort: changed your apt-source list again
<dr_willis> PO Box
<XVampireX> I guess
<fritsch> uber_mort: please try the new on
<dr_willis> enter the PO Box address - I dont see why they wont deliver to one.
<XVampireX> dr_willis, I ordered through shipit on june... It hasn't arrived yet
<digitalslacker> anybody care to help setting up a widescreen monitor to preferably not look like garbage?
<dr_willis> XVampireX,  I always download it. :P  find a friend with a fast connection.
<Stardog> evrytime I try to download the driver for my printer, i get the errormsg that i maybe havent got the rights to download it... anyone know y that happends?
<clintonthegeek> okay... just upgraded to 3.5.4... will restart X, back in a sec
<fritsch> uber_mort: sht. is going really strange
<dr_willis> digitalslacker,  what monitor/card? theres a 'modeline generator web site' that can  help ya get the right entry for your xorg.conf
<fritsch> uber_mort: do you get errors while apt-get update
<XVampireX> dr_willis, The problem is that I also downloaded it from a friend, today, a few minutes ago... came home, the CDs didn't work (And for some reason it didn't work AT ALL on his computer..)
<uber_mort> fritsch: nope
<fritsch> uber_mort: you use now the again updated version?
<digitalslacker> dr_willis: that site wants a lot of information I don't have
<dr_willis> XVampireX,  check the cd. whats on it?
<uber_mort> fritsch: I am trying it right now
<XVampireX> dr_willis, yeah, I checked it, it didn't burn well :P
<dr_willis> digitalslacker,  most of the time the defaults work for me there. :P i just set the res and the 9:13 or whatever
<fritsch> uber_mort: wait!
<fritsch> sorry, dated up again
<fritsch> uber_mort: but it has to work now :-)
<uber_mort> fritsch: it didn't give me errors
<dr_willis> XVampireX,  you dident make a cd with a ubuntu.iso on it as a single file - did you?
<fritsch> uber_mort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19633 <- use this one
<XVampireX> dr_willis, No, it loads fine, just not when it tries to load live cd
<dr_willis> XVampireX,  bummer.. not sure if you can do a text install from that live cd.. or if you have to have the alternate-install cd.
<fritsch> uber_mort: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade (both sudo)
<dr_willis> I always get the alternate install cd - since i perfer the text based installer.
<uber_mort> updating now
<fritsch> dr_willis: i do so too
<XVampireX> dr_willis, nevermind, I'll just order through shipit, again... though I think someone stole my previous order
<fritsch> XVampireX: could be, it has just not arrived yet
<sorush20> is there anyway that the dependencies when not found by ./configure would be automatically installed using apt-get ?
<dr_willis> XVampireX,  or check the magazine rack. for linux mags. they proberly include a copy.
<XVampireX> fritsch, I ordered on june
<fritsch> XVampireX: last year it lastet nearly 3 month for me
<dr_willis> shipit - is not known to be fast. :P
<fritsch> XVampireX: got breezy 2 month before dapper
<fritsch> uber_mort: what happens now?
<uber_mort> fritsch: Its taking a long time to update, says waiting for headers (its at 99%)
<XVampireX> fritsch, Hmm, weird.
<dr_willis> could order a copy of ubuntu and the other cd's and other disrtos from a place like cheapbytes.com
<fritsch> uber_mort: normal, needs more than 4 minutes
<fritsch> uber_mort: mirror little bit down, but sould work
<clintonthegeek> aha... just loaded kde 3.4.5, got a new icon in Kontact for multisynk, which errors because multisynk isn't installed!
<uber_mort> fritsch: yes its moving again
<fritsch> uber_mort: moving?
<fritsch> uber_mort: does it upgrade now?
<uber_mort> fritsch: its still getting package lists
<clintonthegeek> argh.. stupid question: which synchronization system is the new one? obsoleting all the rest?
<uber_mort> fritsch: its still downloading package lists :P
<clintonthegeek> kitchensynk? multisync? syncml?
<clintonthegeek> oh wait... it was opensync, wasn't it
<dr_willis> WashTheSync
<uber_mort> fritsch: its at 99% on archive.ubuntu.org again hehe
<clintonthegeek> lol
<fritsch> uber_mort: i have to leave
<uber_mort> fritsch: Alrighty, I appriciate the help a lot, so thank you :)
<clintonthegeek> uber_mort: so... when i was update'ing it took FOREVER on archive.ubuntu.org as well
<clintonthegeek> i ctrl+c'd it and tried again, and it worked, although i don't know if you wanna try that yet
<uber_mort> clintonthegeeks: It appears as though everything is working :)
<clintonthegeek> that's good
<TheGateKeeper> uber_mort: have you just installed KDE 3.5.4?
<BluesKaj> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/Release.gpg  Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.151), connection timed out
<host-one> make
<host-one> make install
<host-one> cd
<host-one> cd..
<host-one> ieee
<host-one> 802.11
<host-one> abg
<host-one> root
<host-one> su
<host-one> capo di cazzo
<Mrono> lay
<gabo> hola
<gabo> soy novato
<host-one> tua madre is a troietta
<gnomefreak> guys english in here
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<host-one> guys del cazzo l'inglese te lo ficchi nel culo
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nemo__> can anyone be of assistance with "Winetolls"?
<Hawkwind> nemo__: The experts in #WineHQ probably could
<wolfmanz> whats the command to get the kernel version ?
<aliasfred> wolfmanz: uname -r
<wolfmanz> thanks i knew it was uname something lol
<trappist> man uname helps in those situations
<nemo__> thanks
<alleeEdgy32> wolfmanz: any reason not to try 'uname --help' in this case ;)
<wolfmanz> never thought about the --help part :D
<trappist> *cough* man page *cough*
<h3sp4wn> interactively uname -a is all you would need - maybe if its for a script uname --help may be useful
<alleeEdgy32> anyone used RAID1 during dapper install?  Here it refuses to boot:  1st can't find /dev/md0. then when I change it to /dev/sda2  unknown filesys ...
<jmichaelx> after typing 'sudo apt-get update', what is the command to install all of the updates?
<aliasfred> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jmichaelx> aliasfred: ty
<trappist> dist-upgrade
<aliasfred> trappist: what is the difference ?
<dr_willis> dist is for major upgrading! :P
<alleeEdgy32> aliasfred: upgrade will never remove/add pkgs, but hold back pkgs
<TheGateKeeper> alleeEdgy32: have you had a look round the ubuntu forums?
<trappist> aliasfred: dist-upgrade will install *all* the updates, including those that require some packages to be removed, kernels, etc.
<aliasfred> oh ok thansk
<alleeEdgy32> TheGateKeeper: not yet,  raid sync just finshed and I reboot.
<TheGateKeeper> alleeEdgy32: you might have more luck there :-) seen odd bit & pieces on RAID
<bgrimm> Anyone familiar with Automatix, evvery time I run (from the menu icon) it goes thru the 3 splash screeens then flashes & closes the next window (the console window to continue with password), anyone have ideas on how to fix that or what may have happened?
<sorush20> hi guys , its taking a long time for the adept to start to download
<zappix> Um
<sorush20> what is trying to do?
<zappix> Connect to the server? :P
<zappix> Do you see any progress?
<captainbraille> Everytime I try to start Adept I get this "because another process is using the packaging system database" How do I close everything so I can use Adept again?
<TheGateKeeper> bgrimm: yep it's good at breaking your system
<sorush20> zappix: no I just have to wait about 30 sec or more for the download to start and after that its good ..
<zappix> Ah
<zappix> Then why are you worrying? :P
<zappix> It works :P
<zappix> It just has to connect to the server
<zappix> and be all
<zappix> I'm downloading this.
<DaSkreech> captainbraille: Ctrl+Esc
<bgrimm> :) I figured as much, I thought perhaps it could be something I did, like accidently trying to run it from a console prompt, etc. would it be worth trying a remove & reinstall.
<TheGateKeeper> bgrimm: what specifically do you want to install?
<zappix> DaSkreech: Aha, so THERE it is
<DaSkreech> zappix: :)
<captainbraille> DaSkreech: alright 'Process Table' now what?
<bgrimm> I've used it before to get the audio codecs working with amarok
<DaSkreech> Do you see anyting called adept?
<TheGateKeeper> bgrimm: personally I would not touch it with a 10ft pole
<captainbraille> DaSkreech: nope there is no adept in the list
<DaSkreech> captainbraille: Do you have an apt-get/aptitude running?
<bgrimm> sure. It does seem quite dangerous, but has worked for me in the past. This install, well, it just didn't work.
<TheGateKeeper> bgrimm: nice and simple, run the xine engine, install libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs
<TheGateKeeper> !libxine-extracodecs > bgrimm
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine-extracodecs  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bgrimm> ok, I'll check into that, thanks.
<captainbraille> DaSkreech: I don't think so I haven't started them, how do I make sure?
<TheGateKeeper> bgrimm: look at home page to install w32codecs za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<captainbraille> DaSkreech: There is a lot of "getty" and "hald-addon" -- Is that bad?
<Bragi_> no
<TheGateKeeper> bgrimm: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<bgrimm> yep, got taht installed, working on w32codecs from that link you noted.
<soulrider> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bgrimm> (i removed automatix), did an apt-get install libxine-extracodecs, now I'm following along to wget the deb package for w32codecs.
<grothesk_> bgrimm: Get yourself a nice sources.list...
<cpk2> is there any benefit to using apt-get source instead of just normal apt-get?
<soulrider> is therea ny way to edit the repo list without adding line by line
<soulrider> maybe a text file
<Daskreech2> cpk2: You get the source
<bgrimm> grothesk: here is my sources.list  - http://rafb.net/paste/results/JbsmPI32.html - any recommends?
<cpk2> you can just get the source from the project site anyways...
<grothesk_> Well... Mine is much longer.
<cpk2> soulrider: use that easysource link
<bgrimm> :)
<soulrider> not that
<soulrider> i mean to edit them
<soulrider> not just get them
<soulrider> but instead of adding one by one in adept
<cpk2> bgrimm:
<Daskreech2> soulrider: /etc/apt/sources.list
<soulrider> add thema ll at the same time
<cpk2> pressed enter on accident
<soulrider> thanks
<cpk2> bgrimm: you probably dont need backports enabled
<TheGateKeeper> bgrimm: this is what I use, the PLF repos need correcting to work: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<h3sp4wn> Has the plf not been shutdown ?
<grothesk_> bgrimm: http://www.phpfi.com/136998
<h3sp4wn> the w32codecs in debian multimedia is newer in anycase
<TheGateKeeper> h3sp4wn: no I thought that but they just need correcting, info on my little home page :-) http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<h3sp4wn> The stuff in debian-multimedia is newer in any case
<grothesk_> w32codecs: 1:20060611-0.0
<h3sp4wn> (just rebuild any multimedia stuff you need)
<cpk2> whats the command to figure out what kernel version you are running?
<mwe> wont removing kdelibs-bin hose KDE?
<trappist> deja vu
<trappist> cpk2: uname -r
<mwe> I'm afraid to let apt do it
<dr_willis> mwe,  if it does.. you reinstall kde...
<dr_willis> big deal. :P
<trappist> 16:16 <wolfmanz> whats the command to get the kernel version ?
<ep> I don't know how to access a ntfs partition /media/hda1 I get "permission denied". I think its already mounted (noob here)  I I don't know how  to browse it using sudo and or as a super-user
<trappist> don't think I've ever seen that twice in one month, let alone an hour
<cpk2> trappist: thanks
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<allee> TheGateKeeper: silly me I better fix grubs root parameter not kernels  root=   option.  Now it works ;)
<dr_willis> update-grub gets confused on my system. :)
<dr_willis> it thinks the root drive is hda when its actually hdc for some reason
<TheGateKeeper> allee: remind me what works?
<allee> TheGateKeeper: booting from raid1 (after dapper install)
<BluesKaj> trappist, I managed to fix my Openoffice install problem in synaptic by removing" Not Installed (residual config)" pkges . Then installing the pkges normally ... and it worked !
<trappist> BluesKaj: excellent
<TheGateKeeper> allee: cool :-)
<soulrider> wher can i see whats hte latest kernel that was released ?
<soulrider> !kenrel
<ubotu> I know nothing about kenrel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<allee> TheGateKeeper: install wrongly used (hd0,0) instead of (hd0,1)  md0=/dev/sd{a,b}2 here
<BluesKaj> just for the record , trappist , in case someone else runs into a simsilar prob :)
<cpk2> soulrider: just go to kernel.org
<soulrider> oh ok
<trappist> soulrider: apt-cache policy linux
<trappist> oh like THAT
<TheGateKeeper> allee: ooops :-) glad you got it working
<trappist> you used to be able to finger @kernel.org but it looks like they turned that off
<allee> TheGateKeeper: me too ;)
<BluesKaj> so there is a kernel upgrade on the repos today ?
<trappist> yes
<trappist> good luck getting it
<soulrider> yea
<BluesKaj> ok good to know
<soulrider> apparently i downloaded it, but i did uname -r and im still using the old one
<TheGateKeeper> allee: only ever used RAID on a windows server, and that was going back a few years now
<allee> TheGateKeeper: now the interesting part can start: setup FAI server:)
<cpk2> soulrider: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheGateKeeper> allee: FAI ??
<soulrider> cpk2: adept isnt showing any updates
<BluesKaj> well, I won't bother right now ...I'm puffed out from cutting the lawn and wrestling with my balky old mower :)
<allee> TheGateKeeper: fully automated installation.  (apt-cache search fai-)
<dako> I am having a problem with adept.
<TheGateKeeper> allee: ahh
<cpk2> soulrider: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing?
<epimer> anyone know where akregator keeps its feed list?
<noxs> hi there
<soulrider> im insatlling somethign else, im gonna need to wait until adept is done
<soulrider> just a few mins
<host-one> #cosenza
<sorush20> hi guys is it just me or is the downloaded file here .tar.gz file http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/juploadr/jUploadr-1.0-linuxGTK-i386.tar.gz?use_default=kent
<dako> I upgraded to kde 3.5.4 and in the middle of the upgrade it stopped on me.I rebooted the system. I still have some upgrades, but cannot get into adept. When I try I get this error "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one"
<trappist> ah there it is
<trappist> soulrider: finger linux@kernel.org
<cpk2> dako: look for adept in ps aux
<dako> where is that I am kinda new at this
<cpk2> dako: open a terminal and type ps aux
<TheGateKeeper> dako: sudo killall adept
<trappist> adept is one of about a dozen things that could be causing it
<soulrider> whast finger?
<dako> i tried the sudo I got no process killed
<bgrimm> Gatekeeper.: Manually installing libxine and grabbing that w32codec.deb package worked great thank you.
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<h3sp4wn> dako: remove the lock (If you have since rebooted)
<Daskreech> h3sp4wn: Whats new in the debiain w32codecs?
<trappist> soulrider: it's an ancient unix utility to read a user's .plan file
<dako> how do I remove the lock, sorry for the questions
<TheGateKeeper> bgrimm: pleased to hear it, much safer to install exactly what you want :-)
<soulrider> ah
<soulrider> fingering someone isnt too fu... :/
<h3sp4wn> dako: Are you certain that there are no open programs using the database ?
<soulrider> fun*
<dako> i see one that says adept notifier
<noxs> is there another repository for flashplugin-nonfree as http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/?
<Daskreech> trappist: Did you give me that list?
<noxs> cause i cant get it..
<Daskreech> Oh Yeah I remember Flash
<Daskreech> What was the other thing?
<TheGateKeeper> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noxs> archive.ubuntu.com is very slow or completely unreachabel
<noxs> ble
<noxs> ah!! it works
<noxs> great
<dr_willis> its having issues it seems. :P
<soulrider> !nvidia > dek
<h3sp4wn> dako: dako: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
#kubuntu 2006-08-04
<noxs> another question....is there a tool for opening/editing .ai files (vector graphics of Adobe Illustrator) for linux?
<dako> OK
<h3sp4wn> Daskreech: Not sure what is new but the last modified date is 2006 (when the plf ones were sometime in 2005)
<dako> Was able to open it, but now I get this message "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."
<h3sp4wn> dako: You did that without closing adept ? (I asked you if you had any applications open that could be using the database)
<dako> I did the sudo with adept closed
<cpk2> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Smooph> dako open a konsole type "ps ax | grep apt" and kill those processes than try it again
<cpk2> !nfs-utils
<ubotu> I know nothing about nfs-utils - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cpk2> !info nfs-utils
<ubotu> Package nfs-utils does not exist in dapper
<h3sp4wn> dako: close adept - and do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Smooph> this is a way too dako
<dako> OK.it's doing something
<dako> It's setting up alot of programs
<GlaCeAuSky> salut tout le monde
<GlaCeAuSky> besoin d'une chtite aide pr un noob ^
<zappix> BAH. My desktop just froze ;-;
<zappix> There we go
<GlaCeAuSky> french here ?
<dako> I am in it. In preview changes kaudiocreater is at status Broken(Upgrade). Should I delete this?
<bgrimm> is there a clean way to uninstall openoffice instead of manually removing packages with the package manager?
<zappix> Okay
<zappix> Anyone know how to set up Firefox?
<zappix> Konquerer doesn't work right with some parts of my site ;-;
<zappix> Like these Javascript menus
<BluesKaj> bgrimm,I had to remove some badly residual configged pkgs in order to install Openoffice
<sebbar> why don't make your site konqueror compatible?
<zappix> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<zappix> ......no it ain't D:
<BluesKaj> bgrimm,remove the offending pkges manually in the status option in synaptic
<bgrimm> k, slow painful way. but so far is working...
<BluesKaj> yup, slow but it worked for me :)
<XVampireX> If I have a ubuntu cd, can I install kubuntu without installing gnome stuff?
<dr_willis> XVampireX,  could do a server install i guess.. but gnome + kde is the way to go- to use both. :)
<dr_willis> gnome and kde both have a lot of nice apps. that ya can mixx and match
<XVampireX> Someone should release a Canonical CD (ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu) that just retrieves the packages directly from the internet, and not from CD
<dr_willis> the servers are loaded enough as it is. :)
<XVampireX> I'd like a customized version too, I.E: Choose packages to install
<dr_willis> it really SUCKS when ya cant install due to server load.
<XVampireX> dr_willis, Agree
<dr_willis> But i tend to install ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> then i got a script thatisntalls all the other stuff i  normally want
<dek> how do i see if my internet connection is active, IP, and stuff?
<XVampireX> dr_willis, only 40gb HD here, sorry.
<dr_willis> thats plenty! :)
<dr_willis> no room for porn however.
<dr_willis> :()
<XVampireX> dr_willis, Exactly, and I'm not talking about porn, I'm going to collect music and run it through amarok/some music daemon (mpd/xmms2)
<XVampireX> and PSX games
<h3sp4wn> dek: try pinging an ip (eg 'ping 194.112.32.1' - I know that should be up)
<dr_willis> Heh
<dr_willis> MAME rom set is up to 14gb now.
<XVampireX> And I don't like having gnome apps in kde panel
<dek> I mean not testing it xD but like seeing a window that tells me my ip and stuff
<XVampireX> or other way around
<dr_willis> *meh*
<cpk2> dek: ifconfig
<dr_willis> i can rarely notice if an app is kde or gnome based.. i use whatever tool does the job the best.
<dek> thanks
<dr_willis> if you are that tight for space may want to check out xubuntu, not sure how much smaller it is.
<cpk2> if you want a really messy output you can use netstat
<dek> it's enough just wanted to know that :P
<dek> do you know any nice guide for linux beginners
<dek> i mean to really get to understand linux
<dek> not working mechanically :P
<ep> what does "sudo dpkg --configure -a" do?
<Daskreech> zappix: Yes it is :)
<dr_willis> ep checks the packages to make sure they are all configured right I think
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dek> !Adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<cpk2> !i686
<ubotu> I know nothing about i686 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pihl> I've reinstalled KDM due to I screwed some things up, now when I am prompted with the login screen I am unable to type letters, only numbers, any ideas how to fix this?
<noxs> how to stream asx files?
<shides> ciao
<shides> ma con questo irc si scambiiano file??
<XVampireX> noxs, YOU want to stream ASX files? or do you want to watch ASX streams?
<XVampireX> noxs: Best bet is on VLC, which does either.
<noxs> sry...you are right!...i mean watching asx streams
<noxs> ah i see...okay
<noxs> thx
<XVampireX> But
<XVampireX> You need w32codecs
<XVampireX> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<XVampireX> noxs, go to these (Especially first one) and read through it, it will enable all formats, alternatively, use either Automatix or EasyUbuntu
<noxs> thx a lot!
<XVampireX> No problems
<XVampireX> You can query the bot for either automatix or easyubuntu through !
<XVampireX> just like I did with w32codecs
<noxs> hmm..okay
<noxs> very nice
<XVampireX> But easyubuntu/automatix have a GUI so you will most likely want this if you're new to linux
<dek> does a newsreader come with Kubuntu or I have to download one?
<XVampireX> come with kubuntu
<XVampireX> comes^
<dek> which one?
<dek> name?
<forkz> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<XVampireX> akregator
<XVampireX> what do you mean newsreader?
<XVampireX> RSS or...?
<dek> no, newsgroups
<XVampireX> If anything else, you'd want Kontact
<QMario> Why does KDE seem more buggy than GNOME?
<dek> not RSS Feeds
<XVampireX> which comes with kubuntu
<dek> ok maybe mail client does it =)
<XVampireX> Kontact = all in one
<dek> ok thanks
<XVampireX> no problems
<noxs> great! it works!
<XVampireX> :)
<pip> ummmm,,,,,,,,,,
<pip> hello
<pihl> I've reinstalled KDM due to I screwed some things up, now when I am prompted with the login screen I am unable to type letters, only numbers, any ideas how to fix this?
<pihl> I also get the error "cannot open theme file /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu"
<pip_moo> i have no clue, seems like it did that to me once, but i just reinstalled kubuntu
<pip_moo> no one seems to talk here ;)
<Agios> maybe it's your nick :)
<tdn> Can I get some help to get the sound to work in KDE here? I installed kubuntu-desktop and now the sound does not work in KDE.
<pihl> what's the easiest way to reinstall kubuntu then? format the partition and pop in the cd?
<moo_master> better?
<Agios> pihl: that will work but I recommend you use the alternate cd, not the live cd.
<pihl> ok :)
<Agios> tdn, make sure to check your mixer settings.
<tdn> Agios, how do I check those?
<tdn> Agios, I'm not sure what you mean by mixer settings.
<Agios> tdn, start kmix and play with the adjustments
<moo_master> it will be kmix in the mulimedia section of your kmenu
<Agios> tdn: if that's ok go into kcontrol and change the sound driver to different drivers. ALSA and OSS are the best bets.
<tdn> Agios, oh. I already did that. Everything seems OK there. Except that the sound icon in the panel says that sound is disabled and sound does not work...
<Agios> try some other drivers then.
<tdn> Agios, in kcontrol -> sound & multimedia -> sound system, Enable the sound system is enabled.
<pip> is there a way to make konqueror smoother? Like a higher refresh or something? Firefox is way smooth but konqueror is all jerky for me. just wondering
<Agios> tdn: look under hardware for the drivers
<tdn> Agios, it is set to Autodetect.
<Agios> pip, I haven't noticed that
<pip> like i move a window over koqueror and it leaves big trails
<tdn> Should I set it to ALSA?
<Agios> tdn, force it to alsa
<tdn> Ok.
<Agios> since it's not working, yes :)
<tdn> Agios, and then it should work if I play a sound file?
<soulrider> does anyone have any idea of hwo i can update my kernel? im not using the latest one,a nd when i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it says there are no upgrades available
<pip> huh, well just wondering
<tdn> Agios, it still does not work.
<Agios> pip, interesting. I don't see that behaviour here
<Agios> tdn, try oss then
<tdn> Agios, hmm... well I used ALSA in Gnome and it worked fine...
<tdn> Agios, OSS does not work either.
<Agios> tdn, I don't know then
<tdn> Agios, ok :(
<Agios> check the kubuntu forums
<tdn> Then I have to change back to Gnome :(
<pip> sudo apt-get linux-image then your processor type will update your kernel
<pip> actually it should do it automatically in adept
<pip> click fetch updates
<pip> then apply
<Agios> soulrider: which kernel would you like to install?
<soulrider> lastest
<tdn> Agios, I'll check the forums. Thanks for the try.
<soulrider> The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:           2.6.17.7
<soulrider> and i have
<soulrider> 2.6.15-26-386
<pip> probobly have to build it yourself
<soulrider> the thing is
<soulrider> adept downloaded it
<soulrider> but tis like ti didnt install it
<gekko`> soulrider: what does uname -r say?
<soulrider> 2.6.15-26-386
<pip> i dont see 2.6.17 in adept
<Agios> if it's downloaded you can install it with dpkg
<gekko`> soulrider: you could donwnload the kernel?
<soulrider> i think so, im almost 100% positive it was downlaoded earlier
<soulrider> besides, i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it says theres nothing to upgrade
<Philip5> SpAwN: are you there?
<gekko`> soulrider: check 'ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep linux-image
<Agios> where do you see that 2.6.17.7 is the latest stable kernel?
<pip> why do you want the latest kernel so bad anyway?
<soulrider> finger linux@kernel.org
<Agios> if you are getting that from kernel.org I doubt there is a package for it yet
<soulrider> gekko`: how do i heck that?
<shides> ciao
<shides> a tutit
<shides> tutti
<gekko`> soulrider: type that in a terminal
<shides> chi  disposto ad aiutarmi
<soulrider> with sudo right?
<gekko`> no need for sudo
<soulrider> ok
<shides> ad installare aMule nel kubuntu?
<soulrider> linux-image-2.6.15-26-386_2.6.15-26.46_i386.deb
<gekko`> it just lists the content of that dir
<Agios> although I may go get it and try it. i2o was broken in 2.6.17.6
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<shides> ok grazie
<gekko`> soulrider: that's the latest kernel for ubuntu. if you want a newer one you need to compile a kernel on your own
<BluesKaj> ciao
<soulrider> ok, i dont think ill be doing that
<soulrider> ill just wait until a friendly geek releases the package :P
<soulrider> thanks for the help! =D
<Agios> it's not that hard :)
<gekko`> it's not hard as long as you know what you do
<BluesKaj> hmmm I guess I'm a bit behind the kernel curve ... 2.6.15.24
<pip> so are random lockups pretty common with the fglrx driver for ati cards? I used to have a problem with that bad, but now i'm using hte stock ati drivers with ubuntu, and i havnt had a freeze yet.
<nagyv> any ideas how to synchronize kontact with my Sony-Ericsson D750i? It is said to support syncML, but when I try to synchornize, Kontact crashes.
<wolfmanz> pip i'm using the flgrx driver and havent any lockups
<Agios> pip, interesting you should say that. I know someone else who is getting lockups with the that driver on Mandriva.
<nagyv> pip: how did you set up fglrx for ATI? I have tried to understand the forums, but coldn't. Could you please point me to your sources?
<BluesKaj> pip, I haven't had anyprobs wxcept in W17 , but then I'm new to Enlightenment ...kde works fine with the fglrx
<BluesKaj> E17
<wolfmanz> nagyv use easy ubuntu to install the driver it saves you alot of work
<pip> automatix has it now to
<nagyv> wolfmanz: what do you mean, adept?
<BluesKaj> are you running dapper , pip ?
<Philip5> Hawkwind: are you there?
<wolfmanz> nagyv no its a serperate porogram
<wolfmanz> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: I would use the latest fglrx from ati and opt to build dapper packages (it has alot of fixes)
<BluesKaj> it shoiuld be in your video card config  list in systems hardware
<pip> yeah i am,l i get almost full hardware acceleration with the stock driver
<wolfmanz> there is the link
<Hawkwind> Philip5: I am now
<pip> fglrx used to not lock up my system
<pip> but all of the sudden
<pip> it could be a ram issue though, i think one of my chips went bad
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: thx, but I prefer (beta) prebuilds, like wolfmanz's suggestion
<pip> latest from ati eh? i'll give it a shot
<wolfmanz> pip if yopu got ram issues that can make all kinds of strange stuff happen
<pip> yeah when i run memtest it gets to about 75% and then i get all kinds of errors and my systems locks up
<Philip5> Hawkwind: i have updated the enlightenment package to detect confict with enlightenment-data so they can't be installad and give that errormessage
<cpk2> my wireless keeps disconnecting me even though i have an excellent signal
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: Ati doesn't release beta's for linux afaik
<wolfmanz> pip get new ram thats something you gotta fix
<wolfmanz> pip it also might not be ram it could also be a bad cpu and or motherboard that will make memtest fail so test your ram out
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: easyubuntu's versions of the drivers are older
<pip> yeah my motherboard is a peice
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: beta = use at my own risk :)
<pip> its a gigabyte, i will never make that mistake again
<pip> i got an amd 3200 64 bit in it though
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: But ati doesn't release beta's - and easyubuntu just uses the version from the repo
<nagyv> wolfmanz, h3sp4wn: I have already tried to install the ATI drivers, could this lead to problems?
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: Did you not opt to build packages ?
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: I am affraid of missing security updates
<wolfmanz> nagyv after you install rthe driver use fglrxinfo to make sure the ati drivers are working
<pip> its pretty easy to install them
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: So why do you want beta drivers ?
<pip> well not the betas
<wolfmanz> nagyv no it didnt lead to problems for me i tried manually to install them from a forum post i was reading but like you i gave up and used easy ubuntu
<pip> i dont even know where to get those
<h3sp4wn> I don't think there are any
<pip> i dont think so either
<pip> did ati get bought out by someone? or was i just dreaming that?
<wolfmanz> nagyv after i used easy ubuntu i still had to go into the xorg.conf and edit a line in there
<wolfmanz> pip ati is owned by AMD now
<h3sp4wn> --buildpkg ubuntu/dapper (ati supports dapper - and has fixed the crashing on shutdown issue)
<nagyv> wolfmanz: fglrixinfo output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19642
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: I think I know about that craching. But is this a command?
<wolfmanz> nagyv ya your using the mesa driver and that means the ATI isnt installed or woring
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: its the end part of the command you have to give to the ati installer
<wolfmanz> nagyv ya your using the mesa driver and that means the ATI isnt installed or not working
<pip> hopefully amd will provide better linux support
<pip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<pip> thats pretty much all you need to get it installed
<noxs> good n8
<noxs> have a nice day or night...:o)
<noxs> bye bye
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: pip: thx, I will try to do it.
<Lunar_Raven> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<pip> the wiki for ubuntu is great
<pip> one of the main reasons i use it
<nagyv> pip, what does this mean? "You need hardware-accelerated 3D support, or display refresh rates higher than 60 Hz."
<pip> no other distro has worked so good for me
<pip> nagyv: what is saying that?
<soulrider> whats a good emule clinet i can use?
<nagyv> the wiki page you just suggested
<pip> oh thats just saying that you only need the drivers if you require 3d acceleration and a higher refresh rate
<nagyv> at lspci I get back that my driver is RV350, at http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/X11R6.7.0/doc/radeon.4.html it is written that the radeon driver supports only 2D. What is the radeon driver? it this the opensource ati?
<pip> but if you are using dapper you probobly have 3d acceleration already, at least i do on my readion x850
<pip> radeon
<pip> how do you reply to a person? i've never used irc before
<soulrider> you mean private emssage ?
<nagyv> pip: I use konversaion. here I start typeing your nick, then press a tab
<soulrider> rightt clickt he name adn then query
<nagyv> pip: how could I check 3D?
<pip> nagyv: ohhh.... right onthanks
<pip> wait...
<pip> well apparently i cant pm you, cuz i'm not registeres
<pip> registered
<pip> do your opengl screensavers work smoothly?
<pip> does planet penguin racer work good?
<nagyv> pip: opengl screensavers are not smooth at all
<pip> definetly dont have it then
<pip> what card do you have?
<nagyv> pip: ati mobility radeon 9600
<pip> nagyv: is this a fresh install of ubuntu?
<pip> like not an upgrade from breezy?
<h3sp4wn> ati mobility radeon should work with acceleration with the free drivers
<nagyv> pip: a frehc install, but dapper was still in beta
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: as I have said, I already tried to get fglrx, so it can happen that I messed things up
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: dpkg-divert --list | grep fglrx
<pip> nagyv: i'd do an install from the official version if i were you
<pip> but you can do this...
<clojster_> guys, how can I make iso from dvd or cd in KDE?
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19643
<pip> nagyv: actually just do the first part of that wiki page it shoudl work fine for you
<nagyv> clojster_: I think you can do it with k3b, as saving your project in an iso file (not iso, but k3b's own extension)
<pip> well..... i gotta go now
<pip> i might be back
<nagyv> pip: thx, I plan to do the same :)
<nagyv> pip: bye
<clojster_> nagyv: well, I need iso... there isnt any tool to do that? in gnome its just matter of one right click...
<zappix> Anyone know of a good FTP client for Linux?
<cpk2> like wget?
<Agios> c/l ftp works pretty good
<Hawkwind> zappix: gFTP or prozilla
<Daskreech> Bear
<zappix> THANKS
<zappix> erm
<zappix> Caps
<zappix> ^^0
<Hawkwind> Or even kbear
<Hawkwind> Or kftpgrabber
<Daskreech> Orrrrrrr ftp from the cli :)
* Daskreech wonders who he needs to speak to to get that changed to kli
<dek> does LaTeX come in Kubuntu? or I have to download it apart?
<zappix> Um
<nagyv> dek: you can find it in adept
<zappix> *** The pkg-config script could not be found. Make sure it is
<zappix> *** in your path, or set the PKG_CONFIG environment variable
<zappix> *** to the full path to pkg-config.
<zappix> =x
<dek> ok
<zappix> ALSO
<zappix> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<nagyv> clojster_: I don't really know
<zappix> !glib
<ubotu> I know nothing about glib - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zappix> D:
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: I reboot now! :)
<zappix> !pkg-config
<ubotu> I know nothing about pkg-config - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zappix> >:/
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: did you purge the fglrx stuff first ?
<h3sp4wn> zappix: ncftp is my favourite but there is a newer more full featured cli client I can't remember the name of
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: no, apt-get purge xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: Are you trying to use fglrx or the free drivers ?
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: hmm, I think the free drivers
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: sudo aptitude purge fglrx~i
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: then dpkg-divert --list | grep fglrx (should list nothing) I don't know you thought rebooting would help fix that
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: wow, the aptitude command would like to purge 47 packages! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19647
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: I usually trust aptitude to make the right decisions (but I use it all the time) if you don't want to do that you can do apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<Daskreech> Night all
<ndazza> morning all!
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: cool! dpkg-divert --list | grep fglrx gave me back nothing. So, what to do next?
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: either reboot or use control alt backspace to kill x - then run glxinfo | grep direct
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: isn't it goog if I log off, and then restart just the X server?
<pussfeller> enemy territory is running very very choppy, i have an nvidia
<pussfeller> q3 works fine
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: run grep fglrx /etc/modules (there should be no output)
<pussfeller> and the shapes get all blurry
<LouKall> hey i was wondering if i could get some help installing Shockwave
<pussfeller> shockwave player?
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart should also be fine
<pussfeller> that has no linux port
<h3sp4wn> I don't think it can be done (but may be wrong)
<sorush20> hi guys I seem to be unable to run ark for some unknown reason..
<sorush20> as soon as I try to run it , i see the kde crash dialogue
<LouKall> not able to happen?
<LouKall> dammit.
<LouKall> some of my favorite video sites use either WMP or Shockwave
<pussfeller> macromedia liscencened flash and cant port it, iirc
<pussfeller> err i mean shockwave
<LouKall> thats gay.
<LouKall> any alternative?
<LouKall> probably not.
<pussfeller> web mulitmedia support is better than its ever been, but we are still the second class citizens of the net :(
<Agios> there are flash plugins, etc. but not shockwave
<pussfeller> supposedly adobe is working on a port of the latest flash, but then others say they are just lying
<Hawkwind> !shockwave
<ubotu> shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<sorush20> I more open source coding is developed then there wouldn't be problems like this .. php is a great example.. and svg.
<sorush20> if
<Hawkwind> sorush20: So get busy coding
<LouKall> word.
<Agios> somehow I don't think macromedia is going to jump on the open source band wagon any time soon.
<h3sp4wn> php is horrible (mod_perl (or probably mod_python) is much nicer)
<chosebine> agios:no more macromedia, adobe now
<pussfeller> they dont pretend to like open source, but they did release a flash version
<Agios> adobe even less so
<chosebine> eh
<pussfeller> and at least care enough to make a press release about another
<LouKall> so i would have to watch the movies through, wine, and a windows version of Firefox?
<LouKall> geh.
<Agios> I don't doubt they will release a linux version. But not open source it.
<Agios> LouKall: what movies? Google videos, youtube, etc. all play fine with the flash plugin.
<LouKall> streetfire.net
<h3sp4wn> Am I the only one who doesn't really care about flash ?
<chosebine> h3:no
<LouKall> probably so.
<LouKall> oh.
<LouKall> wait.
<LouKall> one more follower.
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: but until now, I did not reinstalled any drivers, just purged it
<chosebine> maybe the future of svg will replace flash
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: The driver you need was already there (just fglrx diverted a load of stuff you need for 3d)
<LouKall> it sucks because thats the only videos i will really watch on the internet.
<Agios> stand by, I'm trying something with a video from that site
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: ohh
<LouKall> okey.
<LouKall> and it seems when i watch videos on googlevideo, there is no sound.
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: Hello
<h3sp4wn> RougeX: Hello
<RogueX> Can someone help with playing DVD's?
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: Hay glad your here
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: Think you can help with DVD prob?
<Agios> ok, never mind. That was a complete failure.
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: What is the problem ? Did you run the installscript for dvdread3 ?
<LouKall> it sucks--nothing there.
<sorush20> what package do I need to install to be able to debug my ubuntu.com
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: yes but now I cant upgrade because I get a conflict with some files called libdvdcss0.0.1 and I dont see them in apet
<sorush20> what package do I need to install to be able to debug my ark crashes..
<camilo> a
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: What are you trying to upgrade ?
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: Are you using unofficial repos ?
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: libdvdcss2 keeps wanting to update
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: is that a command?
<badkill> Anybody here know a Brasilian chat ???
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: yes
<badkill> were ???
<LouKall> he wasnt talking to you badkill
<soulrider> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<badkill> tim new user to UBUNTU and Kubuntu System and i leaning this !!!
<badkill> OK Tkx !
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: it came back Installed: (none)
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: I uninstalled it tying to fix
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: now I cant reinstall because of the other files
<dek> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: I run this script (sudo /etc/init.d/?dm), but nothing happened. Then I have restarted the X server, but the OpenGL screensavers are still wrong.
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: glxinfo | grep direct
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: Is it dpkg complaining about the files ?
<soulrider> h3sp4wn: what was hte location of the file with the repositories addresses located?
<soulrider> uhm, that came out quite wrong
<h3sp4wn> /etc/apt/sources.list
<soulrider> thanks!
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19650
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: adept manager is what I am using to install
<soulrider> is there a way to give root access to an application once you opened it?
<sorush20> what other decompression programs are there?
<h3sp4wn> tar can do bzip2 and gzip
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: run sudo dpkg -C
<ndazza> hi! my wireless pcmcia card depends on linux-restricted-modules but it hasn't been released for the new kernel updates. where can i find out when this package will be released for the new kernel images?
<nagyv> I thought that there could be something under System Settings/Display, and actually there is. There is an error stating that the module is remained from an older version OR that there remaind a setup program from a 3rd party program
<h3sp4wn> ndazza: edit sources.list and add restricted after dapper-security main
<ndazza> h3sp4wn: ahh! thanks
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: Run lsmod | grep fglrx
<cpk2> ndazza: just use modprobe?
<cpk2> !modprobe
<cpk2> !modprobe
<cpk2> well the bot isnt being very helpful right now but you get the idea
<ubotu> I know nothing about modprobe - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: no output
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: lsmod | grep radeon
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: same problem cant install because it would break other packages
<Hawkwind> When was there a new kernel released ?
<ndazza> cpk2: the module isn't installed, i needed the package itself :)
<nagyv> h3sp4wn:
<nagyv> $ lsmod | grep radeon
<nagyv> radeon                116000  1
<nagyv> drm                    73236  2 radeon
<cpk2> ndazza: you know you dont need to recompile your kernel to get it to work right?
<cpk2> i thought glxgears was also supposed to output a fps somewhere as well?
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: I don't know why radeon is not working (usually if the kernel module is there and there are no diverts then its working)
<gnomefreak> cpk2: glxgears --printfps
<gnomefreak> or 1 -
<cpk2> gnomefreak: thanks
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: strings /usr/bin/glxgears (and it will give you the command)
<ndazza> cpk2: yes i know that. i'm not recompiling, the problem is that the package linux-restricted-modules is dependent on which kernel image has been installed, and there have been new kernel images in the last few days. linux-restricted-modules hasn't been upgraded along with the new kernel images
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: no luck still the same
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: in my xorg.conf file there are several monitor, sevice and device sections. could this be a problem?
<ndazza> cpk2: the reason, as h3sp4wn kindly pointed out, is that i didn't specify restricted packages in my security updates
<sorush20> what package do I need to install to back trace a crash in kde?
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: try changing Driver "ati" to Driver "radeon"
<gnomefreak> sorush20: what crashed?
<sorush20> ark
<sorush20> gnomefreak:
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: And maybe try restarting because I don't know what fglrx may have done to the kernel if you tried to use it
<cpk2> hmm is averaging 1900 fps decent for a laptop?
<gnomefreak> sorush20: try gdb ark <enter>  when you get a (gdb) type run
<Dr_Willis> see how well it plays Quake3 or Quake4 :)
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: Its a meaningless benchmark hence why the fps is not displayed by default
<cpk2> rofl i am certain it would die playing quake4
<RogueX> Dr_Willis: good to see your here
<gnomefreak> sorush20: if it comes back with no executable file or file than you need to run an strace (ltrace) or another type of trace
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: What repos are you using other than the official ones ?
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: plf?
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: Just plf ?(not beer or kid or quins xgl one)
<LouKall> anyone know how i can burn cds with k3b?
<LouKall> its giving me an error.
<LouKall> no permissions for device, or something.
<Dr_Willis> go on....
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: backports?
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: can you not just do sudo aptitude purge dvd~i
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. were you asking about this earlier today LouKall ?
<LouKall> nope.
<Frederick> folks
<LouKall> i wasnt on here earlier Dr_Willis
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: That wouldn't break it
<Frederick> if adept failed to dl a package can I re-start it?
<Dr_Willis> LouKall,  you are the 2nd today then to ask that.
<Dr_Willis> Im wondering if theres some bug going on.
<dek> how do I connect/disconnect from the internet?
<LouKall> Dr_Willis, Interesting.
<Dr_Willis> dek how are you connected?
<h3sp4wn> Frederick: I would delete the partially downloaded file from /var/cache/apt/archives
<LouKall> Dr_Willis, would you like for me to get specifics?
<dek> ADSL, PPPoE
<LouKall> Im not sure about bug reports.
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: I did that but the only thing it did now is uninstall dvd+rw-tools
<Dr_Willis> LouKall,  just someone else was in here today asking identical thing.. not sure if he fixed it or not.
<LouKall> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> LouKall,  may want to check the kubuntu/ubuntu wiki/forums.
<LouKall> okay.
<LouKall> i'll look.
<Dr_Willis> if its due to some updates.. it shouldbe mentioned there
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: so sudo aptitude dist-upgrade fails (what is the exact error)
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: just did no errors.. but libdvdcss2 is not installed
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: I think it still does not work :(, but even though thx for your help
<adam__> how do u change the clock from military time to regular?
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: looks for documents on setting up linux on your exact laptop model (or if all else fails download the latest fglrx drivers from ati and use those)
<cpk2> has anyone upgraded kde to .4 yet?
<cpk2> it supposedly works now without breaking things?
<Dr_Willis> adam__,  set the date format, click on the clock and look in the menus
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: should the file libdvdcs0.0.1 not be here?
<Dr_Willis> adam__,  you may have to restart the clock program for it to take effect.
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: according to http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/X11R6.7.0/doc/radeon.4.html, I think that the radeon driver only does not supports 3D for my card
<RogueX> Anyone help with Amarok?
<nagyv> RogueX: what is your problem?
<RogueX> nagyv: I have to select the xine engine everytime I start it
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: look at the xorg 7 release notes particularly the part about r300 experimental suppotr
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: mine is rv350, according to lspci
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: any other ideas?
<h3sp4wn> nagyv: And that is one of the ones that should work (anything with more than 4 pipes won't)
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: Without the full error messages from apt / aptitude / dpkg I can't help you
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: there is no error.
<adam__> k thanks I got it.
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: dpkg -S libdvdcs0.0.1
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: If that comes up with nothing just remove it
<LouKall> Dr_Willis, i just had to do sudo k3b
<adam__> it wasn't very self-explanitory though. I had to change the "Country or Region" from default to USA
<LouKall> i dont know why, but yeaaah
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: that came up with nothing..   How do I remove it then?
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: sudo rm /path/to/whereitis
<Ertain> Hello everyone.
<Ertain> I'm trying to figure out how mouse wheel turns can be recognized for button presses.  Specifically I'd like to move my mouse wheel up or down to scroll through a gallery of pictures in Kview.
<madsp> hi , i was here sometimes ago had probs with partition and geeintng banc win all i needed was a real win install givin me the option to go dos and do a fixmbr , and start over gain. not farin buying a com without a real install cd , when promised to get win . anyway am on win now , got ubuntu on main boot partition. just im curious what makes ubuntu different from other ossises. i like ubunt just my everlasting curiousity. googled some shots of other dt
<madsp> my typos might challenge you :P
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: cant find... LOL  this is crazy  :)
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: what is the command that makes apt do the check and clears out junk/
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: try /usr/lib but if you can't upgrade then apt/dpkg must give you some error
* madsp doesnt lile peer
<nagyv> RogueX: do you think to apt-get clean?
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: what was the error message from dpkg -C ?
<acid-trip> you know how to compile and install quake2forge on kubuntu
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: checked /usr/lib not there...     the error I get in Adept manager is cant install Conflict:libdvdcss0.0.1
* h3sp4wn wonders why anyone would ever use adept
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: because I dont know better?  :)  make suggestion for better way?
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: run sudo aptitude (go into interactive aptitude)
<acid-trip> h3sp4wn: what other repositories do i have to add(if any) to get w32codecs
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, don't let yer knowledge make you arrogant and judgemental over those of us who are still learning :)
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: ok running aptitude... now what?
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: Is this the better way to install packages than Adept manager???
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: control t - search find broken
<sophie_> h3sp4wn: try apt-get (command line)
<h3sp4wn> sophie_: aptitude install blah works on the commandline
<h3sp4wn> sophie_: The advantage of aptitude is what is installed is logged so if you remove a package it removes its dependancies also
<sophie_> h3sp4wn: same for apt-get
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: doesnt come back with anything
<rikioh> h3sp4wn: i personally use adept to search for things too :)
<sophie_> h3sp4wn: to search I use apt-cache search foo foo2 foo3
<h3sp4wn> rikioh: aptitude search (is powerful) just read the bit about the regular expressions
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: ok lost... in menus where to??
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: Actions install / remove packages (see what it wants to do)
<yoshu> does anyone know how to get the development release of wine?
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: "No pacages are scheduled to be installed, removed,or upgraded."
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: No idea then
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: so how do I install libdvdcss2?
<h3sp4wn> sophie_: I sometimes use apt-cache search but like the way with aptitude you can do something like aptitude search ~nsun~njava~i (to list packages that contain sun and java and are installed)
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<Dr_Willis> !info dvd
<ubotu> Package dvd does not exist in dapper
<Dr_Willis> ! dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<Dr_Willis> Heh.
<nagyv> is it normal to have 3 monitor, device and screen sections under xorg.conf?
<Dr_Willis> The ubuntu default xorg is a littel cluttered
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> but ive seen MUCH worse
<sophie_> h3sp4wn: try out "apt-cache search perl mp3" it will listt relevant packages containing in description both keywords
<nagyv> Dr_Willis: and is it safe to delete 2-2 of every triple?
<nnn0> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: I got the error "Unable to fetch file, server said 'Failed to open file.'
<madsp> whats the dif ?
<h3sp4wn> sophie_: But suppose I wanted to remove all the packages that fit that description that are installed (how could I do that)
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: I got the error "Unable to fetch file, server said 'Failed to open file.'
<Cornellius> RogueX: The repository is down, not your fault.
<RogueX> Cornellius: Thank you I have been going crazy trying to fix this
<Cornellius> RogueX: Well, is that the only repository who does that ?
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: Well your plf repo (which I think that package is in) is down
<dek> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: Thanks for all your help .. hope I didnt strech your patience to much.
<Cornellius> RogueX: We're here to help.
<RogueX> Cornellius: I dont know if thats the only one
<madsp> is there a main differesece betwen ubuntu and fedora fx ? i stick to ubuntu though my cousin appreciate dora more
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: just use libdvdread3 (I think that is in multiverse) and run the script to install it
<sophie_> h3sp4wn: To be honest I don'Tt know but apt-get accept any regexp syntaxt, so I guest using wildcards should work
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: Will try that now
<Cornellius> madsp: Well, Ubuntu is DEBs based while Fedora is RPMs based.
<itssmeeagainn> hello... did anyone experience severe slow-downs when inserting an usb stick and copying from it? kubuntu 6.06 :D... please. any solution would be good :D
<RogueX> h3sp4wn: I know how to install that but how do I run the script?
<madsp> can i google those two words (sorry am novice in this and am too embarressed to ask my dear cousin) , and see the diff's
<h3sp4wn> RogueX: just look at the !dvd page
<rikioh> wormux is fun :)
<Cornellius> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Cornellius> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Cornellius> There madsp
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: I foun out the problem. Given that I have already installed the ati drivers, I had to uninstall its setup program. Now the free radeon driver works great.
<nagyv> h3sp4wn: although it seems like an error what it gives at glxinfo | grep direct
<h3sp4wn> sophie_: I know you can use apt-cache / apt-get | dpkg | grep - but I think using the regexps of aptitude is simpler
<nagyv> and I also have a problem under Sysem Settings->Display
<madsp> ah ok , explains redhat conflicts i had earlier , i like doubleclick lol , ty muchly
<Cornellius> madsp: Use debs on Ubuntu and rpms on Fedora.
<Cornellius> No vice-versa
<madsp> i writedown on my paper
<Cornellius> madsp: Ubuntu is a nice distro to start. I'd say it's simplier than Fedora.
<acid-trip> doesn't anyone know how to get quake2sorceforge working on kubuntu
<Cornellius> Because a lot of people use it, there is also a lot of users to help.
<madsp> ok , my cousin recommended me ubuntu , couse he thought id be mosre happy with taht to start with , makes perfect sence
<acid-trip> Cornellius: i would like to agree with u on that
<madsp> again sorry bout typos
<nnn0> you can convert between deb and rpm with the alien script
<Cornellius> nnn0: As a last resort only
<acid-trip> nnn0: but sometimes the effect isn't always the best wished for
<nnn0> of course
<acid-trip> i like FreeBsd
* h3sp4wn would recommend starting with a bsd or solaris or slackware and reading a good generic unix book
<nnn0> :)
<Cornellius> Or trying Gentoo.
<h3sp4wn> Then switch to ubuntu when you get lazy
<Cornellius> Linux From Scratch
<nnn0> LFS heh
<nnn0> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nnn0> :)
<Cornellius> Heh
<nnn0> ehehe the best beginner distro have to be knoppixmame or something :D
<madsp> can i google like 'linix alinen danger' and understand why its not good ?
<madsp> maybe alien
<Cornellius> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<madsp> so danger in a matter of conflict ?
<h3sp4wn> If you have something like oracle that is only available as rpm then using alien can be fine
<h3sp4wn> most of the time it will cause you alot of problems
<madsp> ok , sleepy now , and i repeat my childhood , why why why , ill be bsack tomorroew , and just watch the advices , think listening is a good way to learn . Good night :)
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: I would say I become arrogant / judgemental - is when I think people have not made any attempt to read the available documentation (if its bad fair enough or if people give an example of what they don't understand fine but I don't like people being what I see as just lazy) (also I am quite autistic so often I don't know why people think anything other than what I think as I can't relate to that)
<soulrider> guys, what was the name of hte CLI text editor?
<h3sp4wn> vim
<soulrider> thanks
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: If you have never used it before maybe run 'vimtutor'
<soulrider> i did... once lol
<madsp> hey sorry , couldnt sleep and scrolled up ----
<madsp> ive been recommended the unix programming enviorment book , but not ssure if it right niw ist inapropriate for me to read it yet since still a nov
<madsp> its by brian kernighan and rob pike
<soulrider> h3sp4wn:  how can i save/quit
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, sometimes ppl with knowledge forget how difficult it is to get thru this Linux stuff and you appear to be a bit impatient with our learning curve ...that might be a better way to express that thought :)
<sophie_> BluesKaj: I agree with h3sp4wn I find people tend to cry for help without even trying, having kids I try to teach to try before asking
<briebert> Question--- I had everything perfect on system, NVIDIA working, etc. on Ubuntu / Gnome - installed KDE and font options (pixel smooth, etc.) cannot be changed anymore, any ideas?
<madsp> how do i reboot ?
<soulrider> lol
<sophie_> madsp: sudo reboot from the command line
<madsp> :)
<soulrider> sorry if i ask too much, i know i can be annoying sometimes
<Dr_Willis> Wll righty - figured out how to re-enable cups.
<BluesKaj> sophie_, I have kids as well and trying something without much knowledge of the subject can get you into a lotta trouble in things that require precision , such as linux . :)
<anoncon> lol how do i update kubuntu
<anoncon> i know in ubuntu it was automatic besides password
<dek> I installed my nVidia card drivers, and they seem to work but I cannot get to resolution over 1024x768, any ideas?
<anoncon> did u check that the x config file was correct?
<dek> what do you mean "correct"?
<anoncon> should be nvidia instead of nv for the driver section i believe
<dek> yes, I changed that
<anoncon> did u check resolutions it had available?
<sophie_> BluesKaj: agreed but without effort you don't learn,  I think you are supposing that linnux is more complex than windows it is not the case it is just different.  Linux does not require more precision than Windows you can screw up much more in Windows from the cmdline than linux (when you are not runninfg has root)
<anoncon> i had this problem on another computer - never founda fix - moved onto another computer lol
<dek> yes I 1024 down
<dek> but I was unsure whether to edit that manually
<anoncon> u want higher?
<anoncon> yes u can
<dek> I want 1280x1024
<anoncon> u just have to know what ur monitor supports
<dek> yes it does support that
<anoncon> so enter it in the way u see the others
<dek> I used it all thet ime in Windows xD
<anoncon> k
<dek> ok
<dek> lets see
<anoncon> how does one do security updates in kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> sophie , I have only about 5 yrs of off and on experience in Linux and every distro is different, so when I make a mistake it isn't from the lack of trying it's from the standpoint of knowing the commands before I try to do something .
<soulrider> i dont like risking screwing things up, thats why i tend to ask, to make sure what im planning to do isnt gonna screw up my system
<BluesKaj> i try to write stuff down , cus i know this memory won't recall it exactly whwn i need it again
<soulrider> i do that
<madsp> good night ,  even watching intelligent conv, cant keep me awake . hber det er ok jeg blir p serveren / i rummet . good night
<soulrider> bye madsp
<sophie_> BluesKaj: I agree with you on the matter but when I get questions vague has:  How do I install XGL? instead of how do I congifure gdm to use XGL?   you figure that the subject did not even read on it
<BluesKaj> hej do
<madsp> good night soulrider :)
<BluesKaj> ok  sophie, point taken
<Dasnipa`> what is the konsole command to open up openoffice?
<anoncon> openoffice? lol
<[-Ghost-] > good evening folks
<Dasnipa`> anoncon, not right
<zappix> Anyone here good with VMWare?
<anoncon> it works for me
<zappix> Nobody that is, is active in #vmware
<zappix> T_T
<anoncon> u must not have it installed
<[-Ghost-] > this the right place for long time windows users who don't know diddly about command lines? *ducks*
<anoncon> openoffice in the console works for me
<soulrider> works for me too
<soulrider> dont ou have a kmenu ?
<soulrider> dont you*
<anoncon> ya something is wrong with ur setup - i bet u dont have it installed......doh
<Dasnipa`> it was before i upgraded to dapper
<anoncon> upgraded from what?
<zappix> /lib/vmware/bin/vmplayer: /lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<zappix> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<zappix> Xlib: No protocol specified
<zappix> o_O
<Dasnipa`> anoncon, breezy
<sophie_> BluesKaj: sorry I did not  want to start an argument but I agree with you that some people need more help I see it with my sons that have barely a yeat different
<anoncon> not sure what that did but maybe try reinstall openoffice?
<Dasnipa`> thats what im doing
<Dasnipa`> its removing an old package and adding this new one
<Dasnipa`> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Dasnipa`>   openoffice.org-debian-files openoffice.org2-l10n-en-us
<[-Ghost-] > reading thru the above links for common questions, but generally......should i have much trouble accessing my fat32 media folders now that i'm booted into Kubuntu?
<sotired> ello
<[-Ghost-] > last time i tried i made kubuntu unbootable for some reason, so formatted and am tryin again
<sotired> ive been using kubuntu on my desktop for a while and i love, so now i am trying to install to my old inspiron laptop, however when i try to boot the cd i get to the options menu and then a box comes up and says i/o error no matter what option i chose
<sotired> :(
<pip> could be a bad burn
<sophie_> sotired: look into disabling acpi when booting from cd
<sotired> i dont get that far
<sotired> i think it might be a bad burn i had this prob a while ago on the desktop
<sotired> i burned using k3b...any suggestions?
<sophie_> sotired: its a kernel option when booting
<anoncon> ya burn @ 2x instead of max
<sotired> ill try it
<sotired> its actually xubuntu..but same difference
<BluesKaj> sophie_, Ive read some of the ind=structional pages and site related installing and configuring programs and the attitude by the authors is dometimes presumptuous and that can be discouraging to newbies , so they would sooner enter a chat and ask for instructions in an environment that has some feedback . At least that's been my experience
<BluesKaj> scuse my speling
<sotired> u folks think it will run well on a p3 700mhz w/ 256 ram?
<sotired> my burner wont burn at 2x...im trying 8x
<Drano_> hey guys, are there any places to find extra amarok visualization plugins?
<sophie_> sotired: it will run but turn off the visuals in kde
<sotired> im using xubuntu..so i think it uses xfce
<Drano_> from what i understand amarok uses xmms plugs, correct?
<sotired> or something less intensive
<sophie_> sotired: xfce tuns on my 133 mhz so 700 will be finr
<sotired> sophie_:cool, thanks
<sotired> wow a 133
<sotired> awesome
<sotired> i love old machines...they just dont die
<sotired> like old buicks
<sophie_> sotired: be carefull it runs but it is not enjoyable, firefox sucks on it.
<sophie_> sotired: I think on a 700 firefox should run fine
<GreySim> I run Firefox on a 700 all the time. It's my main computer. >.>'
<BluesKaj> sotired, I have an old 233MMX , maybe I should load it up , but it's max Ram is 128 :(
<sophie_> BluesKaj: load up kde or xfce
<zappix> Anyone here
<sotired> yeh..i just got this laptop as a hand me down for school...it had the worst virus on it...i think its called "windows me" ;-)
<zappix> Anyone here know how to use VMWare?
<zappix> ><;
<sotired> but i figured it will be mediocre at best with win2k on it, so linux all the way
<BluesKaj> I'm daul booting with windows on this pc and it's kinda nice to have a faster machine now ...ran the 233 for 2 yrs and it was slooowwww.
<GreySim> Man, as a Gnome user, just trying to use KDE for the night to get a feel for it, I have to say, it looks like you all attracted the better artists. *drools over KDE-Look submissions*
<soulrider> !ntfs > dek
<soulrider> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<sotired> grey: i agree 10000%
<GreySim> Is there a good channel for complete and total KDE n00bs, or is this probably an okay place to ask a bunch of little basic questions?
<sotired> anyone see the ubuntu billboard that was posted on digg and del.icio.us? sweetness
<sotired> i hiope they put one in my town
* GreySim saw it! Awesomeness.
<GreySim> I hope they put one in my town too, given that I'm right by MS HQ. :P
<sotired> ha
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sotired> you should pass out cds in redmond
<soulrider> has anyone tried out this driver? http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<sotired> ok..my slow ass cd burn is done...im going to boot up that laptop and see what happens
<jb55> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Martijn81> is a short artifact in the sound when loading a webpage a known 3.5.4 bug (music in amarok or video in kaffeine)?
<GreySim> Eeep. It seems that I froze Konquerer by right-clicking on a .tar archive. And Kopete appears to have died too. o.O
<sotired> success!!!!!!!!! thanks everyone!
<soulrider> GreySim:  what happened to me
<soulrider> close kopete adn everything will come abck to normal
<GreySim> Weird. Killing Kopete made Konquerer un-freeze. o.O
<GreySim> Yeah.
<sotired> it seems to me that kopete is a memory hog, it might just be me tho
<sotired> i prefer gaim
<GreySim> Even as a Gnome user I can only barely tolerate Gaim. :(
<soulrider> i dont like gaim much
<Chani> kopete has gotten kinda big... heh
<GreySim> Is there another KDE IM client?
<sotired> it ugly...but i feel like kopete is slowing me down
<sotired> is it just me? or is it a hog?
<Chani> I dunno. there have been times when it was being really sluggish, but other times it's fine. lately it's been good
<adam__> I get this error when trying to install w32codecs:
<adam__> adam@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<adam__> dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb (--install):
<adam__>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<adam__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<adam__>  w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<sotired> why is my xubntu cd starting gnome?
<Chani> there was a bug a few months ago where it would take 10-15 seconds to do *anything*.
<adam__> i'm following instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<sotired> isnt xubuntu supposed to use xfce and not gnome?
<[-Ghost-] > i like kopete, can't get my webcam workin in it yet tho, i suppose i have to manually enable it like everything else....so much for "out of the box", lol
<GreySim> sotired: Yeah. :|
<sotired> oh it is xfce...but when it was booting it said starting gnome
<adam__> help plz?
<Bonez56> ?
<GreySim> Is Karamba pretty memory-intensive, or do you think it would be fine under 256? Or 384, if I pop the sucker open real quick...
<soulrider> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<farous> sotired: xfce is based on gtk applications so uses a lot of gnome stuff
<Martijn81> lol, right clicking a file on desktop gives me the lipstik menu measurements, right clicking the desktop without a files give the the lipstik measurements (as set)
<adam__> ya i'm following the istructions there but they arn't working
<sotired> my resolution is effing huge and it wont let me change it....i think this lt has an old ati card...maybe it will fix itself once i install?
<adam__> ubotu, the instructions for w32codecs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats arn't working 4 me
<ubotu> I know nothing about the instructions for w32codecs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats arn't working 4 me - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<adam__> ok
<farous> adam__: ubotu is a boot
<adam__> i sort of just realized that
<farous> :)
<adam__> so any can any humans help?
<sotired> of course...ubuntu is for humans
<sotired> sorry i had too
<adam__> lol
<farous> adam__: what was the prob
<Martijn81> adam__: looks like you made a typo. Normally you'd get such a response
<farous> you couldn't download the package
<adam__> it downloads fine but doesn't work when I type this line: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<[-Ghost-] > thanks muchly, whoever posted in the topic, wrote or contributed to the article on mounting non-unix partitions, i just got my feet wet with konsole and am a happy camper
<Cornellius> !factoids
<ubotu> I know nothing about factoids - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Martijn81> adam__: try typing sudo dpkg -i w32c and then hit tab
<Cornellius> !factoid
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<farous> adam__: use tab completion as been suggested earlier might be a typo
<farous> adam__: so sudo dpkg -i w32 then press tab bottom
<farous> botton lol
<Martijn81> kinky :p
<adam__> looks like it's working........
<soulrider> err, whats the command to unmount a mounted partition ?
<Martijn81> adam__: you have to be in the right directory for type completion to work though
<sotired> umount
<Martijn81> ok
<soulrider> ah
<soulrider> i thought it was unmount :P
<sotired> you would think
<[-Ghost-] > is there a specific channel for Kopete where i should direct my webcam questions? or is my problem likely not kopete-specific and more related to me not knowing how to turn my darn camera on under Kubuntu?
<sotired> hey, while im here, anybody have anysuggestions as to what wireless pc-card i should buy for max linux compatability (doesnt have to support 802.11g)
<[-Ghost-] > i'll say one thing for linux, so far it's very humbling....i've been doing pc tech support for years with windoze. lol
<sotired> ghost- so have i..you will get used to it
<adam__> ok thanks guys. I think it worked
<Martijn81> sotired: i guess-> http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=faq#which_is_the_best_card_to_buy
<farous> [-Ghost-] : there is a program camorama you can use it to see if your webcam is working
<sotired> thanks
<[-Ghost-] > ah, so my camera should already be installed and working under kubuntu by default, and i just might have a non-compatible one for linux?
<sotired> martijn81: so these will all work with no hassle config?
<sotired> no ndiswrapper
<Martijn81> sotired: can't say, i don't do wireless
<farous> !cam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<[-Ghost-] > thanks kindly, got me some readin to do.....mmmmm, knowledge
<Martijn81> sotired: but for what i read it's supported with the Atheros chipset
<farous> [-Ghost-] : mine just worked out of the box i still recommend to use thea camorama package to see if yours have the proper driver
<farous> it is usually under /dev/video0 or /dev/video1
<[-Ghost-] > i have an intel pocket pro pc cam
<[-Ghost-] > they're not known for good driver support
<Martijn81> sotired: the ralink give a hit on wiki, maybe that help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=ralink&titlesearch=Titels
<sotired> thanks
<Bonez> hi, i've just installed kubuntu-desktop (i'm normally a gnome user) where is the option to enable VNC server so I can remotely control KDE?
<sotired> im reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<farous> [-Ghost-] : good luck the n :)
<sotired> seems helpful
<[-Ghost-] > thanks for the tips farous :)
<[-Ghost-] > hmm, seems i already have the drivers installed
<[-Ghost-] > under the libgphoto2 package
<zappix> Haha
<zappix> I just realized something
<zappix> Konquerer can be used as an FTP client
<zappix> just be all
<zappix> ftp:\lalalalalalalalalalalacookiellamas.domain
<zappix> and enter your username and password
<[-Ghost-] > really? cool i was gonna try swiftfox instead of Knoqueror, but it seems like Konqueror is a bit multi-talented, too useful to switch from
<dek> where can i get repositories?
<serfdomer> what command will show all the open ports?
<zappix> Try your nose?
<zappix> :P
<petey> hello
<dek> :P
<zappix> Serfdomer: What?
<serfdomer> hey petey
<petey> kubuntu is awesome
<anoncon> ya how do u get the right repositores for kubuntu?
<serfdomer> right, i need to know what command shows all open ports
<anoncon> i only see fore ubuntu
<serfdomer> universe
<zappix> on your router?
<zappix> or..........
<farous> anoncon: i normally use netstat tup
<zappix> alright
<farous> anoncon: you have to read more about netstat do not know the exact switches you need
<zappix> I gotta go
<zappix> seeya
<anoncon> lol i wasnt askin about ports
<anoncon> i was asking about adding repositores for updates and more apps
<serfdomer> anoncon: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<farous> oh that was for serfdomer sorry
<serfdomer> uncomment the universe
<farous> !easysource > anoncon
<serfdomer> tried netstat..
<anoncon> that's cool thanks
<farous> serfdomer: there are couple of package you can check at help.ubuntu.com such as ethreal
<farous> pick and choose
<serfdomer> THANKS!
<farous> ur w :)
<serfdomer> exit
<soulrider> !easysource > dek
<Leeif> is there a cvs repository for ubuntu?
<farous> Leeif: there is a repos for the next release
<farous> but what do you mean by cvs for ubuntu
<Leeif> farous: well i need the cvs version of gnome-terminal and vte. im just looking for an easy way to install them.
<farous> Leeif: ah ask in ubuntu room then :)
<Leeif> ok
<Leeif> people dont answer there
<Leeif> :p
<Leeif> thats why im here
<[Relic] > anyway of quickly merging text files?  I know in win I can copy everything into one file, not sure if that is possible with this   :)
<farous> Leeif: you have to wait for the specific developer or perhas they do not know
<Leeif> farous: yes. in gnome everything just works :)
<farous> cli > [Relic] 
<farous> [Relic] : easy way is use pipes such as file1 >> file2 will append 1 to 2
<farous> Leeif: agree :)
<[Relic] > wildcards work?  say I have joe.map bob.map fred.map   I can use  *.map > all.map   ?
<farous> i would use cat for that and it is double arrows
<farous> linux is known for the ease you can do that stuff relic
<[Relic] > just trying to figure out this game design and I am not 100% sure of the way a few things work  :)
<zappix> NOOOOOOOOOO
<zappix> Gah DAMNIT
<zappix> 30 minute long upload
<zappix> was just about finished
<zappix> and it DIED
<[Relic] > now it will be an hour upload?
<soulrider> has anyopne tried the ntfs-3g driver? I installed it and mounted hte partitions. I can access them thorugh /media/ but if in conqueror i got to media:/ and click on one of them i get an access denied error
<soulrider> any ideas?
<treyy> is there a way to request unbanning from an irc channel
<soulrider> who got anned? :/
<soulrider> banned*
<treyy> i was banned about a year ago from #ubuntu
<soulrider> :O
<treyy> i honestly can't remember why
<Hobbsee> treyy: yes.  what'd you get banned for, and are you about to do it again?
<treyy> i don't remember. it might've been flooding while trying to copy and paste a log file when trying to get help
<Hobbsee> treyy: try connecting now?
<timthelion> you get banned so often you don't remember?
<treyy> yeah, that's definitely it.
* treyy rolls eyes
<treyy> hobbsee, thank you very much
<Hobbsee> treyy: er, um?
<treyy> sorry, that was directed towards timthelion
* Hobbsee wonders why chanserv is removing you by default.
<treyy> hm
<treyy> no idea why it'd do that?
<treyy> is there a way i could talk to an admin from #ubuntu
<CVirus> admin ?
<CVirus> you mean a Ubuntu developer ?
<treyy> op, i'm sorry
<Cornellius> #ubuntu-ops
<CVirus> no idea about that
<treyy> cornellius, thanks
<apeman2020> hello everyone
<soulrider> hi
<apeman2020> why does kubuntu log me in as root automatically?
<Martijn81> apeman2020: it doesn't
<Snook> hello
<apeman2020> Martijn81:curious, mine is doing it all the time
<apeman2020> Martijn81: on startup, right to root..
<Snook> Why does koffice only copy text when using ctrl-c, paste. Instead of copying everything as in Word?
<Martijn81> apeman2020: then you have set it somewhere i guess, normally with a desktop installation you have your own account with sudo access
<apeman2020> right
<apeman2020> Martijn81: normally that is the case, but with this build something is off..
<apeman2020> Martijn81: ill take your advice!@
<Snook> Why does koffice only copy text when using ctrl-c, paste. Instead of copying everything as in Word?
<luisillo> hello anyone familiarized with Wine? installed with Adept but cant find it in k menu
<Martijn81> snook: i don't follow, both the copy/paste and ctrl+c/ctrl+v do work here
<Snook> Martijn81: I needed to copy a paypal receipt. In Mozila I selected entire page, then I went to koffice doc and pasted, only text pasted.
<Martijn81> luisillo: wine should work automaticly when opening an *.exe file
<Snook> Martijn81: whe I did that in word, it copied graphics also.
<Martijn81> snook: i see, dunno about that sorry
<Snook> thanks
<CVirus> how can I switch between konqueror tabs ?
<abattoir> CVirus: Ctrl+. and Ctrl+,
<abattoir> CVirus: you can of course change it Settings->Configure Shortcuts
<CVirus> thanks
<soulrider> i just mounted 2 ntfs partitions
<soulrider> i can go to /media/ and i see thema dn can access them
<soulrider> but in konqueror in media:/ i dont see them
<soulrider> any ideas of whats happening?
<ubuntu> kubuntu didnt install grub on my /dev/sda how should i do it manually?
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: did you choose XFS for your root file system(/) ?
<hawhatwhat> it didnt let me choose anything
<abattoir> soulrider: 3.5.4 ?
<soulrider> yea
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: you used the live cd installer?
<hawhatwhat> yes
<abattoir> soulrider: i heard something about a bug... not 100% sure though...
<soulrider> :O
<soulrider> ok
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: you should have got a dialog asking for the filesystem type for your partitions
<hawhatwhat> oooh
<hawhatwhat> no i used ext3
<hawhatwhat> for my root fs
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: hmmm... so any errors you got? about the Installer crashing?
<hawhatwhat> i did get some
<hawhatwhat> but it continued
<kubuntutaotao> where was the kde 3.5.4 downloaded?
<hawhatwhat> partitioned and installed
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: could you pastebin the /var/log/installer syslog?
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hawhatwhat> sure
<abattoir> kubuntutaotao: you want the link for the downloads... right?
<soulrider> kubuntutaotao: i got ti fromt he repositores
<soulrider> repositories*
<kubuntutaotao> abattoir: yeah
<kubuntutaotao> soulrider: what the sources was?
<soulrider> let me get ti for you
<abattoir> kubuntutaotao: 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse'
<soulrider> yea
<abattoir> kubuntutaotao: assuming you are on dapper... :)
<soulrider> i used the Kde one though
<soulrider> that has allt he KDE apps
<kubuntutaotao> abattoir: yaah,i am working on dapper
<hawhatwhat> ok i pastebin'd it
<kubuntutaotao> abattoir: thanks
<abattoir> kubuntutaotao: yup, the link is good then :)
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: link?
<kubuntutaotao> abattoir: :)
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: nvm
<hawhatwhat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19662
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: are you sure that is the right file?
<abattoir>  /var/log/installer/syslog?
<hawhatwhat> im not booted into the sy stem cuz it didnt install grub
<hawhatwhat> im on the livecd right now
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: aah, i want the file from the session which failed...
<kubuntutaotao> abattoir: had the bugs in kde 3.5.4?
<hawhatwhat> i tried mounting the partition i installed it on and it wont mount
<abattoir> hawhatwhat:any specific errors?
<hawhatwhat> ill reinstall it
<hawhatwhat> and post error
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: ok :)
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: make sure you connect here when the installation is going on... we might need to see other files too...
<hawhatwhat> this is what it says
<hawhatwhat> when i fire it up
<hawhatwhat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19663
<hawhatwhat> thats same error as before there was no errors when it was installing
<hawhatwhat> cant i just install grub manually now?
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: yes, the installer has crashed.. grub may not be installed due to various reasons... hence we must see why... if you want you can try reinstalling grub...
<abattoir> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hawhatwhat> alright ill try that thanks
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: wait, that doesnt have much info...
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: hmm.. ok, can you try reinstallation :P ?
<hawhatwhat> no
<hawhatwhat> should i?
<hawhatwhat> i have windows on this drive to on another partition
<hawhatwhat> so i want to keep that intact and dual boot
<hawhatwhat> reinstalling now
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: i dont think that'd be touched unless you choose to format that partition
<hawhatwhat> does ubuntu not give u a root?
<abattoir> make sure you have that partition 'unchecked' when you come to the partitioning dialog...
<hawhatwhat> root user?
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: you can become root by 'sudo'
<hawhatwhat> and roots passwd is?
<abattoir> you havent installed it yet? then the default user should have root privs.
<hawhatwhat> its reinstalling now
<capricorn_tm> Hi there^_^
<soulrider> hi capricorn_tm
<capricorn_tm> I have a quick question, about the new KDE. what happens if I use the repository of Dapper for my breezy? It does not seem to be a Breezy package of 3.5.4 for breezy
<Hobbsee> capricorn_tm: it'll die horribly.
<gregory> Opening any video in Kaffeine gives me just audio. The screen is black. (totem-xine and mplayer both crash on startup.) My processor is AMD and video ard nVidia, if that helps.
<capricorn_tm> That bad uh?
<gregory> *card
<gregory> Err, I also have every codec I can think of installed, and to do that I used automatix.
<abattoir> gregory: amd64 ?
<soulrider> a KDE splash screen is the thingy that appears when its loading right?
<abattoir> soulrider: yup
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> and  if i change it, will ti change the login screen too ?
<gregory> The proc is amd64, but I'm using the 32-bit kubuntu build
<abattoir> soulrider: nope it wont...
<soulrider> ok, thanks!
<abattoir> gregory: what type of files? also could you check /usr/lib/win32 to check if the codecs are already present?
<abattoir> *actually present
<Kr4t05> What's the compression rate for .tar.gz?
<gregory> they appear to be present. I've tried mpgs, wmvs, and a DVD, all giving the same result.
<abattoir> Kr4t05: i think that'd depend on the type of file...
<abattoir> Kr4t05: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar_(file_format) might shed some info :P
<hawhatwhat> ok abattoir it says installion complete reboot it told me this before but when it booted it loaded windwos and not grub
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: it gives no errors?
<hawhatwhat> nope
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: what about /var/log/installer/syslog?
<wolfmanz> abattoir do you have any idea why when i load up XMMS there is two process's running and between them they eat up about 70 megs of ram?
<hawhatwhat> 1 sec
<abattoir> wolfmanz: no idea, i use amarok :)
<abattoir> gregory: did you try mplayer?
<gregory> mplayer crashes as soon at i try to open a video with it
<gregory> As does totem
<abattoir> gregory: something is wrong w/ the codecs then?
<hawhatwhat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19665
<gregory> If that were the case, would I even get audio?
<farous> hawhatwhat: did you install grub to the master boot record or eslewhere
<hawhatwhat> it didnt ask me
<hawhatwhat> it did it all on its own
<gregory> For what it's worth, MP3s play just fine in any player.
<soulrider> !karamba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<farous> hawhatwhat: ok
<hawhatwhat> i wish i had more involvment in the install
<farous> hawhatwhat: normally it install to the mbr which should not give you probs. unless you have some sort of protection for it in your bios
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: installation is not being completed properly from what i see... are you trying to install on the same partition w/o formatting it?
<hawhatwhat> no it did format it
<hawhatwhat> it was checked
<kakalto> is kde 3.5.4 fine under dapper?
<gregory> Could it be related to the fact that I'm using nv as my display driver?
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: the installer crashes many times in the beinning... for some reason...
<hawhatwhat> do i have to set the ext3 to active?
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: you mean flag it as bootable?
<hawhatwhat> well it says set to active
<hawhatwhat> i have my windows partition set to active and not the root
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: you could try the alternate installer if the desktop installer causes problems consistently
<gregory> installed nvidia-glx. BRB, testing.
<hawhatwhat> will it normally give me grub options?
<hawhatwhat> if i manualyl configure partitions do i have to manually format them to?
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: you'd have to make sure the 'Format' option is checked in the last screen before installation
<hawhatwhat> yea it aint working i dunno maybe i should go back to slackware i guess
<hawhatwhat> kubuntu looks good but it leaves you out of alot of the nesc. options
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: if you are comfortable w/ the command line, you can use the text-based alternate installer...
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: should give you more 'control'
<hawhatwhat> im using the gui installer
<intelikey> the installer on the live cd is a bad joke.  and i haven't seen anyone laughing about it.
<digibre4k> hi...i need u're help...give me an idea...what kind of title about linux 4 my script...
<farous> intelikey: no one is laughing for it is just bad not a joke :)
<intelikey> farous ah that explains it.   i though i missed the punch line....
<hawhatwhat> is ther ealot of problems when u try to isntall on a sata drive or what?
<intelikey> :)
<farous> :)
<Kr4t05> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dependency_hell <-- That should be in ubotu. :P
<intelikey> i wonder why xorg can't access my mouse when i boot the 2.4 kernel ?    very sterange...
* farous heared some people come into the chat as root wired eh!!
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/6.06/ you can try the alternate installer if you want
<hawhatwhat> well if its not working here i dont really wanna mess arou nd with it anymore i guess i wanted to just check it out since everyones talking about it
<hawhatwhat> i dunno a distro that does everything for you doesnt make alot of sense to me i guess
<intelikey> yeah root is only for the very brave or the very stupid     no ?
<dek> Linux doesn't recognize one of my NTFS paritions (I can see it from Windows). Any ideas?
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<hawhatwhat> dek is it mounted
<MilhousePunkRock> Is it safe to upgrade KDE to .4 now?
<dek> that's what I want to know
<dek> it should be, all others are
<intelikey> hawhatwhat ubuntu is just another linux distro.  if you like linux you'll find things you like about *buntu  if you don't like linux then   well  you wont.
<hawhatwhat> uhh? check it
<dek> how?
<hawhatwhat> intelikey it has nothing to do with liking linux
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey ratched jawed geek!
<hawhatwhat> if i wanted a fully automated install i would use windows
<hawhatwhat> this is giving me zero options to configure anything
<dek> how do I check if my partition that doesn't appear is mounted?
<hawhatwhat> dek what drive is it?
<hawhatwhat> mount it manually
<dek> drive E: in windows
<intelikey> hawhatwhat sure it does.     i hate the installer on the live cd   with a purple pasion.   but when you get past the 'automation' and boot the thing and start configuring it to your liking     it's just linux.
<hawhatwhat> mount /dev/hd?? /mnt/putithere
<dek> ok let me try
<hawhatwhat> see people like dek make it kinda lame
<hawhatwhat> he obviously knows nothing about linux
<hawhatwhat> and this automated version gives no options for grub is it supposed to?
<farous> dek: mount is for root easier way try pmount as regular user
<dek> of course, I installed linux today for first time xD
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hi :)
<intelikey> that can be said for 85% of the people that use *buntu hawhatwhat
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: come on, i gave you the link for the alternate installer, if you are comfortable w/ that please use it :)
<hawhatwhat> intelikey well thats pretty lame you learn nothing from a point and click install
* farous wonder where intelikey got his stats
<hawhatwhat> abattoir: im just interested in knowing why your not given grub options to setup dual booting during the gui install
<hawhatwhat> and if grub doesnt install wtf good is the gui installer?
<Pablo> what does it mean when I am trying to compile madwifi and I get enable wireless extensitions
<intelikey> farous prolly a low estimate.  but i was trying to be nice.
<abattoir> hawhatwhat: the live cd installer is under constant development, and in a way is target at people who are new to linux, dont know what GRUB is...
<hawhatwhat> ubuntu is looking more an more like an AOL of linux distros to me
<moparisthebest> does anyone know what this error means: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<hawhatwhat> its pretty horrible to say the least
<moparisthebest> hawhatwhat, then fix it or use another one ;)
<hawhatwhat> well its been great my 1st and only experience with ubuntu i know now not to bother with it again
<intelikey> hawhatwhat while i agree with your opinion of the distro.  this is not the place for it.   stop trolling.
<hawhatwhat> ya
<hawhatwhat> take it easy everyohne
<intelikey> moparisthebest nvidia ?
<moparisthebest> yes intelikey
<intelikey> means you don't have glx   i'd guess.
<moparisthebest> I already installed the driver and ran the command to enable it, and restarted
<intelikey> did you follow the wiki on nvidia ?
<moparisthebest> ill look
<moparisthebest> no, ill look at that too
<intelikey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<moparisthebest> strange thing is it worked before :/
<intelikey> yeah.   ;/
<MilhousePunkRock> moparisthebest: You need to change your part message, this is a family friendly channel...
<moparisthebest> MilhousePunkRock, i didnt even know I had one, ill look at it :/
<Chani> nvidia + xorg7.1 = pain, i thought...
<kakalto> uhm
<kakalto> xorg7.1 broke compatibility with the binary drivers.
<moparisthebest> oops, i did, done ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> moparisthebest: No big deal, I noticed it a few times when you left, obviously there is no chance of telling you when you are not there anymore...
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Hey!
<moparisthebest> yea MilhousePunkRock , thats hard to do :P
<MilhousePunkRock> Is someone else having problems to add Riddell's key for KDE 3.5.4?
<Chani> now I can't eember why I'm here
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Can you help with with adding the gpg-key for 3.5.4?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Nevermind, was a typo... :-o
<gregory> I think i was half-right. It was apparently a driver issue, but installing nvidia-glx didn't help. It took some tinkering I don't entirely understand, but I have video! :)
<soulrider> does anyone knwo of a good app to synch a USB drive witha  folder?
<soulrider> or just synch 2 folders
<intelikey> i wonder why xorg can't access my mouse when i boot the 2.4 kernel ?    xorg works with the 2.6  and gpm works with both.    xorg is pointed at /dev/psaux just like gpm is... and both are set to ps/2        any thoughts ?
* rr72 waves to intelikey
* intelikey waves back
<kakalto> intelikey: you think that issue has something to do with udev?
<intelikey> no chance kakalto
<kakalto> no?
<intelikey> i don['t use udev.
<kakalto> eh? it's default in all kernels since.... 2.6.13 or something?
<Hawkwind> udev is not default in the kernel
<kakalto> no?
<kakalto> hmm
<rr72> anyone like in flames?
<ndazza> rr72 they're not bad
<rr72> ndazza~ some due i know just sent me a few songs, i don't do too much metal but its good
<CVirus> isnt Kplayer in the repos. ?!!
<ndazza> if my pci cards don't show up in lspci, what's the problem? tried with several cards in both pci slots
<CVirus> ndazza: try lshw
<CVirus> ndazza: sudo lshw
<CVirus> ndazza: maybe sudo lspci
<SpAwN> rr72, there decent
<ndazza> CVirus: ok ta
<CVirus> np
<kakalto> "udev is included in almost every 2.6 kernel based Linux distribution that is shipping" - is kubuntu not included? udev is on my system
<kakalto> hmm
* kakalto shrugs
<Hawkwind> Included and default are two totally different things though
<kakalto> true
<kakalto> I was probably just thinking along the lines of it being default in gentoo >.>
<moparisthebest> that makes no sense
<rr72> anyone ever try LFS?
<kakalto> yeh.
<moparisthebest> I couldnt get my nvidia driver to work, it froze up when I tried to start the x server
<kakalto> heheh. ditto
<moparisthebest> then I booted an older kernel and it worked perfectly ;)
<kakalto> wha?
<moparisthebest> but now my sound doesnt work :P
<kakalto> lol
<kakalto> rr72: I tried lfs once... kinda interesting learning and stuff...
<kakalto> but I must say I love the integration that comes from other distros.
<rr72> i  like debian SuSE and kubuntu
<rr72> top of my list
<kakalto> hmm, I disliked SuSE
<soulrider> hey rr72
<kakalto> haven't tried any official debian distros
<rr72> sup soulrider
<rr72> kakalto~ why?
<kakalto> derivatives work
<kakalto> kubuntu is fine
<soulrider> hey, you guys know anty program to synch folderS?
<soulrider> im gonna need one
<kakalto> and I don't run a server or anything that I'd want to mess with debian stable for
<rr72> synch?
<soulrider> yea
<rr72> why not just link em
<soulrider> synchronize
<soulrider> link them ?
<rr72> why?
<kakalto> symbolic link
<rr72> what are you doing?
<soulrider> wtf is that
<soulrider> i want to ahve a folde rin my pen drive
<rr72> like a shortcut sort of
<soulrider> and in my hard drive
<rr72> ah
<soulrider> that ahve exactly the same contents
<soulrider> and say i modify th eone in my pendrive when im nto home
<kakalto> so a link wouldn't work.
<soulrider> when i connect it to my comp
<rr72> and u want it to update when u plug it in?
<soulrider> i would like htem to get the same contents
<soulrider> exactly
<rr72> im sure python would like this but i can't think in pythin
<Milhouse> !ghost > Milhouse
<rr72> havent dealt with python for ever
<kakalto> I dunno if it's just for palmpilots, but I recall a synch package called 'kitchensync' or something
<kakalto> kde app
<rr72> lol
<kakalto> it's a memorable name
<kakalto> =)
<rr72> love the name
<rr72> ;)
<soulrider> lol yea
<rr72> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<rr72> lol
<rr72> i knew that
<MilhousePunkRock> re everyone
<digibre4k> haloouw.....
<rr72> re?
<MilhousePunkRock> As in "Hi again" rr72
<digibre4k> i have something question???
<rr72> oh
<rr72> lol im pressing enter before i type cause i play a game and u talk like that
<kakalto> digibre4k: we can't help if you don't ask :)
<intelikey> anyone on the xorg mouse problem 2.4 kernel ?
<kakalto> why are ya using 2.4 anyway?
<intelikey> so i can boot from a dos disk
<kakalto> ohkay
<MilhousePunkRock> Why is adept wanting to uninstall kdelibs-bin?
<intelikey> something conflicts with it ?
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Doesn't look like it... Is there no 3.5.4 candidate version for it maybe?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock idk   apt-cache search    is your friend
<intelikey> !info kdelibs-bin
<ubotu> kdelibs-bin: core binaries for all KDE applications. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1 (dapper), package size 795 kB, installed size 2488 kB
<MilhousePunkRock> Someone needs to update ubotu...
<intelikey> the bot has only 3.5.2
<kakalto> well
<kakalto> 3.5.2 is dapper release candidate
<noaXess_kubuntu> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kakalto> it's what's in the default repos, isn't it
<kakalto> to get any newer, you have to add certain repos - which ubotu doesn't seem to cover
<MilhousePunkRock> I wonder why apt-get upgrade tells me 80 packets are held back anyway...
<intelikey> dist-upgrade
<intelikey> if you don't add dist- you don't upgrade the system.
<kakalto> I'm out
<kakalto> bye
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, that works, thx intelikey aka ratched jawed geek
<intelikey> np yw
<MilhousePunkRock> !info kpilot
<ubotu> kpilot: KDE Palm Pilot hot-sync tool. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1855 kB, installed size 4308 kB
<kameron_> i'm having an error with make
<kameron_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19667
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, it looks like I am on KDE 3.5.4 now...
<grothesk_> MilhousePunkRock: Does it 'punkrock'?
<MilhousePunkRock> grothesk: I hope so... I guess I'll have to restart KDE to find it out... The speed increase on 3.5.3 was really noticeable...
<grothesk_> Everytime there is a speedup.
<patrootredhat> bonjour alll
<patrootredhat> my french
<patrootredhat> hello
<grothesk_> kde will start before X somewhen.... *g*
<grothesk_> Bonjour patrootredhat
<patrootredhat> salut
<nalpha> how to share data??
<patrootredhat> grothesk_
<patrootredhat> je suis ou l
<MilhousePunkRock> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kameron_> lol, i was about to suggest that, MilhousePunkRock
<patrootredhat> merci
<patrootredhat> tank
* MilhousePunkRock knows most language codes by now... :-D
<kameron_> lol
<bimberi> kameron_: install libx11-dev
<kameron_> thank you, bimberi
<MilhousePunkRock> I had to guess once for some eastern european language though...
<bimberi> kameron_: not too fast, try it first ;)
<grothesk_> It was just a greeting in french.
<kameron_> ok
* MilhousePunkRock will restart KDE now... Cross your fingers everyone...
<kameron_> grothesk_, then xe said, "je suis ou l"
<juhakki> are you all kubuntu users?
<grothesk_> I guess so in #kubuntu
<juhakki> i have tried it a little but that seems to be too heavy compared to gnome
<kameron_> i installed kubuntu, but i'm in XFCE now. :-)
<grothesk_> I like kde better, if there is recent hardware involved.
<grothesk_> On older hardware I go for XFCE.
<grothesk_> <--- Does not like gnome.
<juhakki> I have fujitsu-siemens crap..:S
<kameron_> XFCE is just effin fast
<juhakki> integrated intel graphics etc..
<kameron_> thank you, bimberi, that worked, it's compiled and installed!
<kameron_> and it works, on top of that!
<grothesk_> I do have a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo L7300. Runs very good with kubuntu.
<bimberi> kameron_: yay! :)
<kameron_> it's x2vnc, which is great because i didn't feel like fooling with synergy
<grothesk_> Christmas? In august?
<_rince_> mrgn
<rr72> tink i should eat a 10 oz box of nerdz before bed?
<rr72> Fri Aug  4 01:39:33 CDT 2006
<farid02> Hallo Friends
<farid02> any one know how to install KDE 2.5.4 ?
<farid02> 3.5.4
<crimsun> that would be noted on kubuntu.org.
<farid02> cant fint it there
<crimsun> you can't possibly have tried at that hard.
<crimsun> it's the top news item on http://kubuntu.org/
<crimsun> click the link
<farid02> you may be right..will try harder
<crimsun> which takes you to http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<farid02> thank you crimsun
<crimsun> np
<MilhousePunkRock> I had to set my KDM theme again, besides that, everything seems to be fine with KDE 3.5.4
<farid02> one more question..does Adept Updater not upgrade the KDE like it does all other software like Firefos and Thunderbird etc
<MilhousePunkRock> farid02: It does, if you have the right repos in your sources.list
<farid02> what are repos ? please advise
<MilhousePunkRock> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<serge> I must be dreaming
<grothesk_> farid02: Please have a look at www.kubuntu.org
* rr72 pinches XVampireX
<XVampireX> ouch
<XVampireX> Ok
<rr72> whats wrong?
<farid02> ok ok I am going there now
<XVampireX> I don't know what happened but I'm using kubuntu now, and it's FAST
<MilhousePunkRock> farid02: The announcement for 3.5.4 tells you the right sources to add...
<unix_infidel> XVampireX: wait till you use a more minimalist WM
<MilhousePunkRock> unix_infidel: That brings me back to: Does anyone use e17 with Kubuntu?
<XVampireX> unix_infidel: It's not my first time on linux, I just installed kubuntu back (I used to use kubuntu, but went to gnome)
<MilhousePunkRock> XVampireX: What version of KDE do you have? If you had 3.5.2 before and are on .3 now, there is a noticeable difference in speed
<MilhousePunkRock> 3.5.4 is out for Kubuntu now, by the way, XVampireX
<rr72> i use 341 :(
* MilhousePunkRock doesn't notice many differences so far though, as he just upgraded
<MilhousePunkRock> wb unix_infidel
<XVampireX> MilhousePunkRock: I think I used to use .3
<XVampireX> Not sure though
<intelikey> 342 is current in the repos  i think
<MilhousePunkRock> 3.5.2, intelikey
<intelikey> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In repository universe, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<MilhousePunkRock> Morning emonkey-p
<emonkey-p> MilhousePunkRock, moin
<intelikey> hmm ?    oh yeah 352  what did i say ?
<intelikey> heh typo
<MilhousePunkRock> I am expecting the arrival of my additional RAM today, I guess I will have to resize my swap partition?
<pwnny> http://z6.invisionfree.com/Best_Damn_Sports/index.php?act=idx
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock why ?     to you susspend to disk ?
<intelikey> the installer on the live cd  demanded that i make a swap partition.   so i did.   then as soon as the install was over i converted it to $HOME
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: I would if it worked, but with my video chip, the .15 kernel and Xorg, it's a no-go
<MilhousePunkRock> So is swap a big marketing lie? ;-)
<MilhousePunkRock> I remember using WinXP without a pagefile, it was awfully slow, even with 1 GB of physical RAM...
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock i have ran ubuntu hoary on 64m ram and no swap    used gnome   and kde in that env   you tell me...
<MilhousePunkRock> I don
<MilhousePunkRock> lol...
<MilhousePunkRock> Stupid enter key
<intelikey> yeah it's to close to  '
<waggle7622frack> Sorry to butt in, how do you resize swap when running from live Kubuntu with qtparted? Its using the swap partition.
<MilhousePunkRock> I don't care much about that 768 MB (or 1 GB if I resize it) of HDD space missing if I use swap
<intelikey> waggle7622frack you   sudo swapoff -a    then do the work.
<waggle7622frack> thank you!
<MilhousePunkRock> waggle7622frack: AFAIK not if you don't explicitely tell Kubuntu to use it, or not?
<waggle7622frack> It found it on its own and added it to fstab
<intelikey> yeah it's screwy that way.
<intelikey> the coders thought that was a good idea.
<juhakki> why it took so long kubuntu to find cd-rom..
<waggle7622frack> It's not a bad idea at all for most users that don't even know what swap is.
<intelikey> cause it checked for granet tablets, tape drives, mfm hard drives, and anything else you could think of.
<MilhousePunkRock> waggle7622frack: I guess people who don't know what swap is won't have a swap partition when they run the live CD, don't you think?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock if then have used the livecd to install *buntu they will cause the installer will have created a huge swap partition and they don't even know it.
<intelikey> then/they/
<intelikey> the n and the y are so close togather
<MilhousePunkRock> What kind of keyboard do you use? n and y are either on the same row but not exactly close, or in different rows with one between them, intelikey
<MilhousePunkRock> Take off your boxing gloves when typing... :-P
<intelikey> qwerty
<intelikey> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> So the n is 2 rows below the y isnt it?
<intelikey> well yes.... but you use the same fingure to press them both...      like duh.
<sotired> my resolution on my laptop is stuck at 640 by 480 on  a fresh install
<sotired> i have an ati m4 agp
<sotired> 32mb
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    <--- do that to reconfigure X
<sotired> i tried that
<intelikey> set the v-reftesh and h-sync correctly any you get more rez.
<sotired> when it tries to detect the monitor my screen goes white
<intelikey> so don't let it autodetect the monitor.
<intelikey> there is an option.
<Ace2007> hi
<intelikey> wow  that line was bad.    'set the v-refresh and h-sync correctly and you get more rez.'    and if you don't typo like i do you don't have to redo as much.
<Ace2007> can someone help me compile vlc swith qt, it can't find the headers which are in /usr/include/qt3/
<sotired> shit
<sotired> i dont know what to put for my monitor specs...its a laptop
<MilhousePunkRock> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sotired> im sorry
<intelikey> sotired http://monitorworld.com   and search.
<sotired> thnx
<intelikey> laptop...   not sure monitorworld does that... google or your hardware makers site....
<sotired> it doesnt help because i dont know anything about the screen except that dell makes it
<sotired> ive done that
<sotired> dell doesnt acknowled the inspiron 8000 anymore
<intelikey> sotired i don't know much about lappys.  maybe someone with a dell inspiron  could answer you.
<intelikey> sotired you can ask in #ubuntu   xorg is not kubuntu specific,  and more users in there.
<sotired> i fried my install :)
<sotired> its ok...im going to sleep and ill worry about it tomorrow
<sotired> thnx anyway
* MilhousePunkRock wonders at what time the mailman will be here today...
<intelikey> yeah come back any time and i'll tell you the same thing     :)
<waggle7622frack> What is the most space needed for a root partition?
<intelikey> if you only have one partition it takes about 1.8g for the devault install
<intelikey> default
<intelikey> i assume you mean least size ?
<waggle7622frack> no, most
<intelikey> 5 billion tera
<waggle7622frack> want enough for install and some apps
<waggle7622frack> rest of space for home
<intelikey> waggle7622frack how much room you got to play with?
<waggle7622frack> and should home be primary or extended partition
<intelikey> makes no diff
<waggle7622frack> 20 gig 512 for swap
<intelikey> 4g root  maybe a few g for /var if you like.  the rest /home
<imbrandon> i would do about 7 / and the rest /home
<intelikey> and you would never be over 50% full on /  either.
<waggle7622frack> what is var for again? I havnt messed with it before.
<imbrandon> intelikey: depends i have alot of stuff in / ;)
<imbrandon> intelikey: sides some wiggle room is nice
<intelikey> waggle7622frack the cache dirs    it houses data for apache   and the packages before unpacking are in /var
<waggle7622frack> cool thanks, thats what I need.
<intelikey> imbrandon sudo du -schx /*
<imbrandon> intelikey: what for i know exactly what i have installed ;)
<imbrandon> intelikey: alot of mine is diffrent chroots etc
<imbrandon> intelikey: but then again i have a 100gb / 100gb /home and a few other parts like 50gb /var etc
<imbrandon> intelikey: ;)
<unix_infidel> what a waste of space.
<intelikey> 100g /   and only 2or3 g used
<intelikey> yeah unix_infidel that's what i'm saying.
<imbrandon> intelikey: no actualy i just looked about 48 gig used
<imbrandon> 48.7
<rr73> peace out intelikey and god bless ;)
<intelikey> rr73 right back at ya
<rr73> intelikey~ ever hear from him lately?
<intelikey> not lately.
<intelikey> a few weeks
<eeos> hi there. I cannot find the packae which contains slmodemd. Do you know where it is?
<intelikey> sl-modem-daemon
<eeos> intelikey: why I cannot find it through adept????
<intelikey> apt-cache search is your friend.
<intelikey> !info sl-modem-daemon
<ubotu> sl-modem-daemon: SmartLink software modem daemon. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 2.9.10+2.9.9d+e-pre2-5build1 (dapper), package size 496 kB, installed size 1136 kB (Only available for i386)
<intelikey> multiverse ^
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<eeos> intelikey: yes I know! but why I cannot see it in multiverse????
<eeos> intelikey: could it be that the package is not available for amd 64?
<intelikey> beets me.  it's there.
<intelikey> yep could be.
<eeos> intelikey: I should be able to find and install the package, because I have the lib32 installed.
* intelikey </shrugs>
<eeos> intelikey: do you know how to set up a chroot space?
<intelikey> eeos i have done it.  but probably not correctly.
<intelikey> there are wiki's on that.
<intelikey> !chroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eeos> intelikey: I saw it. frankly, I am scared.
<intelikey> the bot may not know, but i have read about...
<kraut> moin
<eeos> intelikey: they always install debian in the chroot, I want to install 32 bit ubuntu
<aliasfred> eeos you can install qemu and run inside it
<aliasfred> full safe :)
<aliasfred> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<intelikey> what's the worst that can happen.  1 someone breaks out of your chrooted jail   2 process hanges in chroot space...    pfft
<aliasfred> you can install any os in it
<eeos> never heard of qemu
<eeos> wait I read
<sF|Xemanth> is there "quick launch" style box for kde? like small program launch buttons like in winblows
* intelikey wonders why they didn't spell read and read differently ???
<aliasfred> sF|Xemanth: alt-f2 or katapult via alt-space
<eeos> aliasfred: have you ever used it?
<sF|Xemanth> hoho... i found quick launch applet :D
<ilia> hi. If I dist-upgrade to KDE 3.5.4 it wants to keep back almost all of my packages.
<eeos> aliasfred: qemu?
<aliasfred> eeos: yep, running wino xp under it
<eeos> aliasfred: is it easy to setup?
<intelikey> sF|Xemanth i like a command line in the task bar
<imbrandon> !debootstrap
<ubotu> I know nothing about debootstrap - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aliasfred> eeos: very. like 2 package to install and then install the os via usual cd
<imbrandon> eeos: look on the wiki for debootstrap its EXACTLY what your wanting
<sF|Xemanth> me too, but its nice to have box next to K button which has all my programs which i use mostly
<eeos> debootstrap only installs debian
<imbrandon> to run 32 bit ubnutu in 64 bit kernel
<imbrandon> eeos: no
<imbrandon> eeos: it will install dapper too ( and many others
<imbrandon> )
<eeos> ah! I read a bit about it but did not understand you could install ubuntu using it?
<imbrandon> yes
<eeos> can I install debootstrap without installing chroot / qemu or alternatives before?
<intelikey> can install anything that will run on your hardware using qemu ?
<imbrandon> debootstrap is a chroot helper, one sec lemme get the link for you
<sF|Xemanth> now its  perfect <3
<eeos> just installed qemu, now I need to read a bit a bout it.
<aliasfred> intelikey: well the point of qemu is more to be independant of you hardware. but yes it run quite a lot of things
<imbrandon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<eeos> blimey, I read about deboot strap, but did NOT understand it was chroot helper.
<imbrandon> eeos: ^^
<aliasfred> eeos: btw here im just presenting the alternative, not saying it is the best solution for you. anyway i dont even know what are you trying to do :)
<imbrandon> eeos: read that link it will tell you exactly how to run 32bit apps in a 32bit chroot on 64bit dapper
<eeos> getting more and more stupid with the passing time
<eeos> I am trying to run some drivers and packages that are not packaged for amd 64
<imbrandon> eeos: thats what that was designed for then
<aliasfred> eeos: and still keeping the rest as 64bit ?
<w00t> hi
<eeos> yes, still keeping the rest as 64 bit
<aliasfred> eeos: if so, qemu wont help you much :)
<imbrandon> eeos: read that link it will tell you exactly how to run 32bit apps in a 32bit chroot on 64bit dapper
<eeos> I am doing some experiments with 64
<aliasfred> but it is a very cool software, read about it anyway :)
<aliasfred> you can even boot livecd from it without rebooting your box
* aliasfred thinks qemu is underused :)
<eeos> wow
<sF|Xemanth> hmm is there better systray applet? now applications take too much space in systray (one app vertically, I would like to have two)
<imbrandon> aliasfred: mostly becosue qemu is slow ;)
<eeos> anyway, I will read about debootstrap first
<aliasfred> i would like to have some menu in konqueror for .iso which says 'boot with qemu'
<intelikey> aliasfred a 64 to 32 bit app solution was the origenal quest.   a chrooted env or opening a second system to run 32bit apps,     which would you think better/easier/safer ?    (i don't have a k8 btw)
<eeos> do you think using chrott + debootstrap will solve my problem
<imbrandon> eeos: yes
<intelikey> aliasfred script it.
<aliasfred> imbrandon: clearly slower than native, but with kemu it is like only 50% slower. so perfectly usable and add many flexibility
<imbrandon> aliasfred: vmware == native speeds
<eeos> thanks! Talk to you later (need to experiment / read documentation)
<aliasfred> vmware == non free and their web site is so full of buzzword that i never succeed to use it :)
<imbrandon> aliasfred: in that sense kqemu isnt free either ( closed source )
<imbrandon> vmware is free as in beer just as kqemu
<aliasfred> imbrandon: indeed but i suceed to install it :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> aliasfred: sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<w00t> does any one know how to make my own spash screen?
<imbrandon> w00t: kde-look.org
<w00t> splash screen
<intelikey> vmware is free ?    where?
<imbrandon> intelikey: from vmware.com and in the repo, player and server are both free
<imbrandon> as i said
<imbrandon> aliasfred: sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<imbrandon> ;)
<sF|Xemanth> oh yeah 3.5.3 available for dapper <3 <3 problems are fixed now ?
<aliasfred> what is the 'server' ?
<sF|Xemanth> 3.5.4*
<imbrandon> sF|Xemanth: yes
<imbrandon> aliasfred: it lets you run more than one at a time and create vm's not just run them
<imbrandon> and connect to console remotely etc
<aliasfred> i must be dumb or something, but isnt that the point of vmware to run more than one at a time ?
<imbrandon> hrm i have to run , but goto vmware.com click on free virtualazation to read more, but the software is in the repos
<imbrandon> aliasfred: more than one from the same console
<aliasfred> ok anyway, the vmware package got some gui i could understand ?
<imbrandon> better memory mgmt
<imbrandon> aliasfred: yes
<imbrandon> aliasfred: very simple
<aliasfred> imbrandon: i mean as i cant understand their website
<aliasfred> ok nice :) i will retry then
<imbrandon> bbiab
<intelikey> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<intelikey> only for i386 ?    does that exclude i686 ?
<intelikey> or was that a generic i*86   but using the 3  ?
<imbrandon_> intelikey: 686 is a sub arch of i386 , its not really its own arch
<imbrandon_> so in other words yes
* intelikey now wonders 'yes' to which question   lol
<imbrandon_> yea any and all 686 stuff works with 386
<intelikey> this or that     answer    yes    hehhe
<imbrandon_> and vice versa
<imbrandon_> 686 and 386 etc are all x86 , just sub arches
<imbrandon_> i386 is the common denominator and used
<imbrandon_> more often
<intelikey> so why doesn't smp work in 386 ?     (ignore that, i'm just pestering you now.)
<imbrandon_> sure it does
<w00t> ....
<imbrandon_> intelikey: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/linux-686-smp  <-- read that page , particularly the ARCH at the bottom
<imbrandon_> you'll notice it says i386 ;)
<ninHer> hi all
<intelikey> hey .   if you've got answers, i have a real issue.    my mouse only works with either gpm or xorg  but not both    what might cause this ?
<imbrandon_> gpm ?
<imbrandon_> brb one sec
<intelikey> gpm = general purpose mouse   mouse support for the consoel.
<imbrandon_> ahh no idea, never had a need for the mouse on console, thus never used gpm
<dek> how do I get my mouse's secondary buttons to work?
<imbrandon_> but i would assume both want exclusive access to /dev/mouse or /dev/TTYS0
<intelikey> or /dev/psaux
<imbrandon_> dek: as in ? right button ?
<imbrandon_> intelikey: right , same thing
<dek> buttons at the left and right, I usually use them for "Back" and "Forward" in browser
<dek> but here they don't seem to work
<imbrandon_> dek: ahh you will need to confure the driver in xorg for that particular mouse IF there is linux support for it
<imbrandon_> my sugestion is google to start off
<dek> ok =)
<imbrandon_> what mouse is it ? just curious ?
<dek> 5 button mouse
<dek> Omega
<dek> optic :P
<imbrandon_> i know that, brand, model ? like my 5 button mouse is a hp wireless spomethgin or another
<dek> dont remember model, i have had it for quite many years now
<imbrandon_> omega? heh yea you need to google
<jordan_> I have KDE and XFCe can i install xgl only for XFCE ?
<dek> xD
<imbrandon_> jordan_: no xgl is an X server
<imbrandon_> dosent matter what DE you use
<imbrandon_> now you can just configure the composite manager for xfce, thats probbably what your wanting
<imbrandon_> IE compiz
<intelikey> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jordan_> imbrandon_ so what's deieference between xgl on XFCE or KDE
<imbrandon_> nothing, XGL is the X server, the DE dosent care what X server you use
<imbrandon_> you probably talking about the the "pretty" effects IE the composite manager compiz
<imbrandon_> thats like asking what the diffrence between xorg and xfree86 ;)
<intelikey> or sh and bash
<imbrandon_> yea heh
<intelikey> there is a differance in both of the examples tho
<imbrandon_> intelikey: yea but not where KDE / XFCE is concerned
<imbrandon_> ;)
<jordan_> imbrandon_ so i can chose xgl, XFCe or KDE on start ?
<intelikey> xorg is a fork of XF86   and while sh is a symlink to bash on many systems bash when invoked as sh acts differently.
<imbrandon_> jordan_: no , ok let me explain it real simple , real quick
<jordan_> imbrandon_ oki
<imbrandon_> right at this moment you have xorg installed, called an X server ( this is going to be a 10 min crash corse , simplified so dont scrutnize me intelikey )
<imbrandon_> ok then ....
<imbrandon_> KDE and XFCE invoke this X server to display their windows
<intelikey> that's what you think................
<intelikey> >:] 
<imbrandon_> if you insalll xgl , KDE and XFCE will both still invoke the xserver
<imbrandon_> just the same
<imbrandon_> infact you will notice 0 diffrence most likely
<imbrandon_> but
<jordan_> but....
<berkes> what is the most forcefull kill signal (or command)? I have these runaway priceses that won't kill with a normal kilall or kill $pid
<imbrandon_> the good part comes when you install and configure
<imbrandon_> compiz the compisate manager
<jordan_> compiz it's nice
<imbrandon_> now you can JUST install that for xfce and get the "pretty" effect for xfce and not KDE
<intelikey> berkes kill -9 -1   or   killall5
<imbrandon_> but xgl is just an X server like many others
<berkes> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> berkes expect to be looking at a console login
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: ahah, you have even your kubuntu.org personal page :)
<imbrandon_> it just happens that compiz only works with XGL x server
<jordan_> imbrandon_ ok so if i want have compiz a I need install XGLand then compiz ?
<imbrandon_> jordan_: correct
<MilhousePunkRock> There is a composite manager for Xorg too though...
<jordan_> and compiz been only on XFCE
<imbrandon_> MilhousePunkRock: yea i'm doing the simplified version here
<imbrandon_> so as not to confuse him
<berkes> intelikey: weird, even kill -9 dues not stop the proc
<imbrandon_> jordan_: there are compiz versions for xfce kde gnome etc but you can choose to install it only for some or all
* MilhousePunkRock wonders why everyone is so keen about XGL anyway... Do people only look at their PCs now instead of using them?
<MilhousePunkRock> wb abattoir
<jordan_> imbrandon_ have you ever install compiz ?
<intelikey> and in short (just to recap)  XGL and compiz  are windomanager/desktop environment intependant.   so they work with 'nome/kde/xfce/twm/fluxbox/...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: thank you :)
<intelikey> berkes not kill -9     kill -9 -1
<imbrandon_> jordan_: a few times yes testing packages
<imbrandon_> i dont use it day to day
<berkes> intelikey: sure, but that kills all stuff, like a reboot almost, not?
<jordan_> imbrandon_ i can safty remove compiz and xgl ?
<intelikey> yes   you ask for the most powerfull
<imbrandon_> jordan_: sure as long as you replace it back with normal xorg ;)
<berkes> intelikey: the most powerfull to kill *a process*
<dek> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<berkes> intelikey: the Really Most Powerfull is UNPLUG
<intelikey> if you didn't want the most powerful, then why did you specify that?
<berkes> as in: pull the power plug :)
<jordan_> xorg are beter then xgl ?
<intelikey> from a software standpoint  it's kill -9 -1
<jordan_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<aliasfred> berkes: kill -9 is the most powerfull at this, if the process doesnt die, it is blocked in a IO/waiting for another process aka it is not using any cpu
<berkes> aliasfred: okay. i'll try to find aht is blocking it, then
<aliasfred> berkes: pstree can help you at that
<aliasfred> berkes: if it is waiting on another process, it is on a child process
<berkes> aliasfred: ye but it tells me nnothing usefull. I am investigating lsof now
<aliasfred> berkes: if it is the case im talking about the waiting process is in 'defunct' state
<eeos> imbrandon: I am back! I have set up chroot as you suggested
<aliasfred> it should appears in ps/top/etc...
<imbrandon_> eeos: gj
<eeos> imbrandon: one strange thing is that if I chroot in /var/chroot, and then I issue the command uname -ra
<berkes> aliasfred: it is indeed in defunc state
<eeos>  imbrandon: it still tells me the kernel is amd 64. is that right?
<imbrandon_> eeos: thats the running kern, dosent matter to the choot
<imbrandon_> yup thats right, no biggie
<imbrandon_> still 32bit userland
<aliasfred> berkes so there is a child process which is not yet dead
<aliasfred> berkes: look at the PPID = parent processus id
<berkes> aliasfred: four in fact
<imbrandon_> eeos: did you see the examples how to run software from it and all? good job
<eeos> imbrandon: ok. the other strange thing, when I start the chroot, then I get 2 errors: cnannot find name for group 1000 (admin), cannot find name for gourp 101 (eeos)
<eeos> imbrandon: is that normal?
<intelikey> killall5
<intelikey> kill
<intelikey> kill kill kill
<intelikey> oh sorry.
<imbrandon_> eeos: not really but also not a biggie, re go through the tut and make sure you dident skip something
<intelikey> berkes what is it that's defunct ?
<berkes> intelikey: yea, but I'd like my apt-get update to finish first :p
<berkes> intelikey: amarok. I'm in #amarok too btw
<intelikey> ah it resumes.
<intelikey> k i was just wondering.
<eeos> ibrandon: yes, I have already done it, I do not understand what is happening, it is like the new system is missing these 2 users
<eeos> imbrandon: :-(
<intelikey> but apt will resume.    you issue the same command and it will pick up where it left off
<imbrandon_> and it probbly is, there is a section on how to create thsoe in the tut
<intelikey> i do like that about apt.
<imbrandon_> thats why i said go bac
<intelikey> typos.... is the crash course over,  can i play now ?
<intelikey> >:] 
<imbrandon_> lol
<pkrumins> Strange, I received free kubuntu CDs but the computer won't boot them. Boots other CDs but not kubuntu cds
<burepe> What is the command that will tell me my computer specs?
<imbrandon_> cat /proc/cpuinfo , depends there are diffrent ones
<imbrandon_> thats for cpu obvious
<imbrandon_> ly
<intelikey> i had an issue with some of the deb packages using #!/bin/bash  rather than #!/bin/sh  in their pre/post* scripts   beleive it or not that can break things.   the env for sh is posix but the env for bash is user land joy  and can pull in unexpected command transiants
<imbrandon_> pkrumins: try to pass the "other option" ( f6 key on boot kubuntu screen ) acpi=off
<imbrandon_> intelikey: file bugs
<intelikey> i'd have to register with *buntu for that....
<pkrumins> imbrandon, it doesnt boot at all
<intelikey> it's bad enough that i use it.  don't ask me to register also.
<pkrumins> says no bootable device found
<pkrumins> one of my pcs crashed so i decided to take look at both kubuntu and at the hdd which failed
<pkrumins> but kubuntu just didnt boot
<pkrumins> so i booted simply ubuntu
<pkrumins> which did boot
<imbrandon_> pkrumins: bad cd then as they both use the EXACT same boot loader
<Kabal> Riddell: Is it safe to upgrade to 3.5.4 now?
<pkrumins> i received 5 kubuntu cds and 3 of them didnt boot
<imbrandon_> Kabal: yes
<Kabal> thanx imbrandon :)
<pkrumins> didnt try the other 2 since they probably wouldnt boot either
<pkrumins> maybe i got an older drive or smth and you are using some features which the drive doesnt understand or smth
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can tell me how to activate the oxygen layout?
<pkrumins> i have no idea
<pkrumins> just wanted to let you know
<imbrandon_> pkrumins: not likely if the ubuntu cd's booted as i said they boot loader is EXACTLY the same down to the vyte
<pkrumins> if it doesnt work for me, might not work for someone else
<imbrandon_> byte*
<pkrumins> hmm.
<pkrumins> then there is something wrong with the cds i guess
<intelikey> pkrumins are you saying dapper cd's for kubuntu wont boot but dapper cd's of ubuntu will, on the same box?
<imbrandon_> intelikey: yes
<pkrumins> let's see
<pkrumins> i have kubuntu Version 6.06 LTS which doesnt boot
<pkrumins> and ubuntu version 5.04 which does boot
<jordan_> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pkrumins> i am not expert in various ubuntus since i use slackware so i dont know about drapper version
<imbrandon_> pkrumins: thats two diffrent versions
<XVampireX> hi
<intelikey> pkrumins yeah.   ok  that's what i was asking.    the hoary cd's were better imo.
<XVampireX> I got kubuntu through ubuntu
<imbrandon_> 504 is breezy 606 is dapper
<XVampireX> And  I'm wondering
<pkrumins> aha
<intelikey> no
<jordan_> i use sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and how to start XFCE ?
<intelikey> 5.4 is hoary
<pkrumins> ah
<imbrandon_> err yea horay, old old old
<intelikey> 5.10 is breezy
<XVampireX> I have 3.5.2 installed, do I need kubuntu repositories for 3.5.3/3.5.4?
<intelikey> yeah a year old.
<imbrandon_> jordan_: when your login window comes up there is a "menu" button
<imbrandon_> XVampireX: yes
<intelikey> woo hoo
<XVampireX> imbrandon_: where do I get them?
<jordan_> i now but there aren't be xfce
<imbrandon_> kubuntu.org ;)
<jordan_> only KDE :/
<XVampireX> :-/
<intelikey> well i'll be using dapper until the next debian release.
<burepe> what is the command to tell how big my hd is?
<XVampireX> df
<lowercase> fdisk
<burepe> thanks
<imbrandon_> df -H will tell you about your mounts or fdisk -l
<intelikey> fdisk -l
<intelikey> lshw is good    if i understand your Q
<imbrandon_> XVampireX: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<jordan_> imbrandon_  i now but there aren't be xfce on ly KDE and last sesion
<pkrumins> ok, see you later
<imbrandon_> jordan_: then you dident get it installed all the way and / or dident restart kdm
<pkrumins> just wanted to let you know the cds dont work
<alex____> sup guys.
<alex____> my name sucks
<RSnake> hey,I need help here
<imbrandon_> alex /nick newname
<RSnake> I want to change my languages but when I go to Regional/Languages I can only choose between English or British English, I've already installed a language Package
<alex____> lol okay
<ricardo> has anybody tested the new kernel 2.6.16.27?
<jordan_> imbrandon_ the first I have one error :
<jordan_>  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<jordan_> E: Nie udao si pobra niektrych archiww, sprbuj uruchomi apt-get update lub uy opcji --fix-missing
<imbrandon_> jordan_: you need to fix your internet , apt-get update
<intelikey> RSnake dpkg-reconfigure locales     if you mean you want to change it system wide
<RSnake> where do I have to typ 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' ?
<imbrandon_> konsole
<RSnake> k,thx
<plugs> does anyone have nicotine installed?
<intelikey> prepend sudo
<intelikey> it needs root permissions.
<RSnake> how do I get root permissions ??
<intelikey> why would a package sujest     Recommended packages:
<intelikey>   linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7
<intelikey> i'm running linux-image-2.6.15-26-386
<RSnake> on Kununtu 'coz I've got Kubuntu
<intelikey> prepend sudo
<bbt> are there any unofficial repos with more recent / custom kernels ?
<RSnake> intelikey,I don't understand this 'prepend sudo'-thing,I'm really new to Linux and such...
<imbrandon_> RSnake: put "sudo" before the command
<imbrandon_> to run as root
<intelikey> prepend means put this in front of...     sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<RSnake> ok,thx :p
<intelikey> whereas append would mean follow with this...
<intelikey> and the password is your user password.
<RSnake> ok,thx a lot
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> for more info ^
<imbrandon_> bbiab
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<RSnake> intelikey,I've done exactly as you said but still,I can't only choose between English and British English when I'm in Regional/Languages
<RSnake> should I reboot first ?
<imbrandon_> did you install the kde lang packs also
<intelikey> RSnake yes i think at least an X reset is required.
<RSnake> I don't know,I just downloaded the NL Packages
<RSnake> ok,I'll reboot and see if I can change it
<intelikey> RSnake
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-<your.nl>
<Kabal> small question.. is it possible to do a condump in cli?
<intelikey> he'll have bulgarian console that he never see's  and kde unchanged.
<intelikey> Kabal not sure what 'condump' is but i have yet to find anything cli couldn't do
<Kabal> with DOS it's possible.. in Quake also.. but how about deb? ;)
<intelikey> what does a 'condump' do exactly ?
<Kabal> copies the txt in cli to a file or whatever..
<Azzco> I've got a question... the bind Control + Esc, what does it perform? I mean what program does it run so that I can ru it even if  I change WM
<intelikey> tee ?
<intelikey> command > file.
<plugs> i'm trying to open Adept and it says "Su returned with an error." any ideas?
<intelikey> use gpm and copy and paste the screen.
<Azzco> logoff
<Kabal> thanx intelikey I will try :)
<intelikey> plugs means you can use sudo       to test this type   sudo echo yes
<intelikey> if it asks for your password and then says yes.   you sudo ok.   if not,  you have no admin access.
<intelikey> Kabal you can redirect the output of files in two way,  the pipe |  or the redirects > and >>    using a pipe you can use the output of one command as the input of another  i.e. cat /boot/Config* | more     with the redirrects you can print the output to another file.   i.e.  cat /boot/Config* > lists    or  cat /boot/Config* >> lists     the first will use the more pager to let you read one page at a time the file/s in que
<intelikey> that contains the output of the files in question and the last will add the output of the cat command to the file 'lists'  if it already exists, or creat it if not.
<intelikey> the command  'tee'   lets you view normal output while also sending the output to a file    i.e.  cat /boot/Config* | tee lists    <-- that one prints to the file and displays the output      on the other hand   gpm=general purpose mouse    is console mode mouse copy and pasting like the gui.
<intelikey> Kabal there are also ways to 'dump' the display buffer to a file or to standard out.
<grothesk> Where do I configure modules to be probed in kubuntu?
<grothesk> Something like 'boot.local' in Suse.
<intelikey> speaking of 'stdout'  something in cli use the 'stderr' standard error  to display text a normal redirect wont pick that up   use  2>  for stderr
<intelikey> grothesk /etc/modules
<intelikey> that's  2>  or  2|  for piping
<intelikey> to tie stderr to stdout use  2>&1    then they will both be sent to stdout
<intelikey> command 2>&1 > dump.file     <--- all output including error messages go in 'dump.file'
<intelikey> more than you ever wanted to know.     ;/
<luisillo> hello, what is the default path to Themes folder?
<luisillo> anyone know where is located the themes folder in the linux partition?
<intelikey> some place in /usr/share   i'd think  but there may be more than one.
<intelikey> search     grep -HiRe theme /usr
<luisillo> thx intelly
<Kabal> intelikey: Thanx for all info :) got it noted
<intelikey> yeah  np guys.
<Karti> Hi all
<egarim> exist a file where could i put my iptables rules in /etc/init.d or could i add into rc.local ?
<D4m4ge> hello
<jordan_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rc--> hello
<Lynoure> Does KDE quality setting for Ogg encoding automatically affect KAudioCreator?
<rc--> how do I change my default session in kdm? (I apt-getted ubuntu-desktom) and now the default session is gnome, but I want it to be KDE)
<rc--> s/desktom/desktop
<Lynoure> KAudioCreator shows a commandline in it's Encoder settings and from that I'd kind of think it doesn't but if not, what does the KDE setting affect?
<jordan_> enybody: I look for them to XFCE
<rc--> I searched the forums and read man-page for Xsession and Xsession.options, but I can't find out where to change the default xsession
<intelikey> .dmrc
<intelikey> rc-- nano ~/.dmrc
<jordan_> I have rendering on KDE but in XFCE no. how to get them ?
<gan|y|med> hallo
<gan|y|med> are there any backports for dapper already?
<gan|y|med> hello?
<emonkey-p> gan|y|med, official or some others?
<gan|y|med> is there a conference or what is going on?
<gan|y|med> well, any.
<gan|y|med> official would be best, but i have some nasty problems so i'll take what i can
<emonkey-p> gan|y|med, fore example there is a archive from the german kubuntu community with some nice packages
<gan|y|med> well tell me about it.
<emonkey-p> gan|y|med, here's some list of the packages: http://packages.kubuntu.de/dapper_complete.php?i18m=en
<emonkey-p> and there is another archive from the dutch ubuntu community with some nice packages (seveas)...maybe it is easier to help if you tell us more about your problem
<emonkey-p> oh... yes and of course there are official kde 3.5.4 packages fpr dapper
<emonkey-p> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<gan|y|med> oh that's nice!
<gan|y|med> well, basically i have several problems. one of it concerns kvpnc
<gan|y|med> it is absolutely not reliable.
<emonkey-p> ok... good luck with the upgrades...maybe it helps
<gan|y|med> sometimes it starts (ps -A shows it) and takes space in the task line, but it is invisible
<gan|y|med> sometime sit starts just fine, but it cannot take the cisco passwords and user name out of kwallet.
<gan|y|med> and sometimes it just works fine... any ideas?
<emonkey-p> gan|y|med, no I've tryed it for while with another vpn client, unfortunatley it hasn't worked any time
<gan|y|med> it has become much better, but still it is a mess. i wanna get rid of the command line for "normal work" (don't get me wrong, i love the console)
<emonkey-p> no prob, i know what u mean
<gan|y|med> now it wants to remove kdelibs-bin! is that right?
<emonkey-p> gan|y|med, yes
<emonkey-p> I've the same and it works fine
<ganymed> sry, problems with wlan
<ganymed> i am all the time losing my connection
<ganymed> and nobody moves around a wall-mounted cisco router! that's really annoying!
<ganymed> emonkey-p: can you tell me where to find the german and dutch repos?
<emonkey-p> ganymed, http://packages.kubuntu.de/apt.php?i18n=en&main=1&restricted=1&ubuntu=dapper&universe=1&multiverse=1&update=create&preview=1#list
<emonkey-p> ganymed, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages?highlight=%28seveas%29
<ganymed> thx
<XVampireX> Hi, how do I install nfs in kubuntu?
<XVampireX> Can anyone help?
<jott> XVampireX: install nfs-kernel-server or nfs-user-server
<XVampireX> which one?
<jott> XVampireX: i use the kernel one.. works fine here..
<XVampireX> alright :)
<jott> XVampireX: you have to setup /etc/exports and hosts.allow and things like that of course..
<XVampireX> jott: Oh :D
<XVampireX> jott: can't I configure it through the GUI?
<jott> XVampireX: uhm... can't tell you.. i guess there is a gui - but never needed one ;-) do a "man exports" ...
<ganymed> ok, i cannot use pastebin, it doesn't work (time-out) so i'll paste a few line here.
<jott> XVampireX: in a secure environment you probably do not need to restrict host access...
<ganymed> i get this error when i start almost ANY app. it costs me at least one second, which is very annoying when using apwal.
<ganymed> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<ganymed>   Major opcode:  148
<ganymed>   Minor opcode:  3
<ganymed>   Resource id:  0x0
<ganymed> Failed to open device
<ganymed> and this twice. does anybody have this problem?
<__osh___> ganymed: that's a xorg.conf thing about some weird pointer device. it's not harmful.
<jott> ganymed: looks like the wacom input devices defined by default in the xorg.conf
<ganymed> so i just deactivate it?
<__osh___> jott: right, that weird pointer device...
<ganymed> it is very "harmful" for my workflow
<__osh___> ganymed: if you like to. can't hurt i suppose.
<jott> __osh___: not that weird - i got one ;) but the default config is weird indeed ;-)
<__osh___> jott: what is it then? a mouse? I have no idea.
<intelikey> yes.  if you don't have any wacon devices remove all three in the xorg.conf and don't forget to remove the refferances to them at the bottom of the xorg.conf
<intelikey> tablet
<jott> __osh___: no this tablet things with pen.. or even a tabletpc with a touchpad...
<ganymed> intelikey: thx for the hint
<__osh___> jott: right. a weird input device, as in "not a keyboard, which is the true and right way to communicate with a computer". ;-)
<ganymed> well, seems like one of the xorg developers has one :)
<ganymed> thx for your help
<ganymed> i am going to restart now. upgrade :)
<jott> __osh___: hehe yeah disable all pointer devices under X.. who needs a mouse anyway ;-)
<ganymed> jott: you don't believe how fast you can e with a mouse
<intelikey> no prolly not.   more like one of the ubuntu team trying to make wacom 'just work' in *buntu
<__osh___> jott: who needs X anyway. I've actually WORKED with punchcards. Not many people have done that today...
<ganymed> it is not the mouse, it is the conventional way mouse interfaces are designed
<nagyv> hello! anyone to help me in synching my mobile with korganizer? it's a Sony-Ericsson D750i.
<ganymed> the m$ way. ups, that's the way kde uses...
<jott> but one of those would be nice to have: http://www.wacom.com/pressinfo/photography/21UX_Illustration_lg.jpg  ;-)
<ganymed> well, that has sth.
<ganymed> ciao
<intelikey> anyone here good with mouse problems ?     my ps2 two button wont work with xorg and gpm at the same time.  but will work with either.    any takers ?
<jott> intelikey: i guess gpm blocks the device ;)
<[Nige] > hi all,
<jott> intelikey: afaik there is a gpm driver for X .....
<intelikey> hmmm.
<intelikey> jott doesn't turn up in an apt-cache search
<[Nige] > I am having some huge problems with ati and big desktop - I cant seem to set my default display to use 2560x1024 i keep getting 1280x1024 and only 1 monitor function correctly
<jott> intelikey: check if you have a /dev/gpmdata
<[Nige] > if i type xrandr -s 11 ( which is 2560x1028) its works fine but I have to manually set that everytime.. its annoying.... this is an ATI raedon 9550 :(
<nagyv> [Nige] : which ATi driver are you useing?
<intelikey> jott ype
<intelikey> yep
<[Nige] > nagyv,  i am sure its the latest
<[Nige] > nagyv, OpenGL version string: 2.0.5946 (8.27.10)
<[Nige] > 8.27.10
<jott> try this one as X mouse device.. but without garantee ;) haven't used gpm since like 8 years ;)
<nagyv> [Nige] : you mean the proprietary drivers?
<intelikey> jott tried.  no go.
<nagyv> [Nige] : there are three possibilities radeon/ati, fglrx, proprietary
<intelikey> like i said mouse works in 'either or'  but not  'and'
<[Nige] > nagyv, thse where the proprietary ones from ati site
<jott> intelikey: there are some config for gpm to act as a repeater as far as i remember...
<grothesk> Why is .xsession-errors flooded by each app that is running?
<intelikey> jott yep set to     device=/dev/psaux
<intelikey> repeat_type=ms3
<intelikey> type=ps2
<nagyv> [Nige] : do you need it for sure? did you tried the other ones?
<grothesk> Mine is 2,3 MB now after 2 hours uptime.
<[Nige] > i have tried the fglrx and same problem
<[Nige] > i am pretty sure I have tried all three
<[Nige] > both do the same thing....
<jott> intelikey: The gpm repeater mode. If you start gpm with the "-R protocol" option, it will repeat all data it gets to the device /dev/gpmdata. Let us say, you have a ps2 type mouse and your gpm call looks like: gpm -t ps2 -Rmman then gpm gets your ps2 mouse data and tries to translate this into a mman packet, which it will emit to /dev/gpmdata. Unfortunately, gpm can translate to only a few protocols at the time of writing. Since gpm 1.18.1, these protocols to 
<jott> intelikey: just a quick "google hint" .. ;)
<intelikey> jott commonly used command here.  tty6 [root#~]  gpm -m /dev/psaux -t ps2 -R ms3
<jott> intelikey: hm.. and the gpmdata won't give you output? (like with cat /dev/gpmdata and move the mouse around)?
<intelikey> yeah but the mouse don't move in X
<jott> intelikey: but as i said i haven't used gpm for years so i can't really help you ... just blind guesses ;)
<jott> intelikey: maybe the driver selected for the mouse does not match the protocol the gpmdata gives...
<intelikey> driver selected    where ?
<intelikey> in xorg.conf ?
<jott> intelikey: yes... as long as cat /dev/gpmdata gives some output i guess xorg needs an other driver.. but don't ask me which one ...
<intelikey> let me be forth comming with some pertanant info.    it works with kernel version 2.6.*  but i'm using 2.4.*
<jott> intelikey: probably the ps2/ms3 stuff
<root> is there a ubuntu chat client I can use to talk to people using msn?
<intelikey> apply that to the same configs.   ^
<intelikey> root gaim  does msn iirc   i don't do windows.
<intelikey> hooper ^
<jott> intelikey: hm strange.. no clue... :/
<hooper> gaim?
<intelikey> jott yeah me too.    thanks for the time of day though.
<jott> np
<intelikey> hooper it's an app on your system
<hooper> k ;)
<jott> hooper: for "k"ubuntu there is also kopete that supports msn....
<intelikey> jott last fellow i talked to about this also wanted to know why i use 2.4 kernel   just in case you wondered i don't need an initrd and can boot from a dos floppy with the 2.4  the bare kernel wont fit on there for 2.6 and it also needs a 5m initrd    as things stand atm i'll be using the 2.4 for a while.
<jott> intelikey: sure i thought it was on purpose ;)
<intelikey> just thought you might be like most and wondered why.
<intelikey> krap.  cant use the deb of vmware player cause it uses kernel 2.6.15-23    while the updater updated mine to 2.6.15-26      so the packages in the repos are out of sync it seems.
<intelikey> i guess i could find the older deb and install it...   three kernels  </shakes head slowly>
<BazziR> intelikey: 2.6.15-23 should be still on your disk, shouldn#t it?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks !
<BazziR> and you might enable another repos to get vmware player updates
<BazziR> +have to
<Pupeno> does anybody know of a tool to generate XMLRPC requests ?
<BluesKaj> what's the kernel version cmd ?...I forgot
<Pupeno> BluesKaj: uname
<intelikey> BazziR i don't normally keep things around long unless i think i might need to reinstall it.
<BluesKaj> Pupeno, that just says linux
<intelikey> BazziR thus updated kernel version stay long enough to make sure the new one boots.
<BazziR> :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj man uname
<BluesKaj> intelikey, i guess I'm not clear ..just like to know which kernel version number 2.6.1 or whatever it is ?
<grothesk_> *rant-mode*
<grothesk_> Yesterdays kernel update messed up my udev rules. Soundcards were switched, so that mixer of my tvcard was snd0 und my main card was snd1.
<grothesk_> I mean, I can configure it by myself (blacklisting saa7134 module and modprobing it later on...), but how should a so called newbee cope with it?
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> i have a little problem: kaffeine hangs at: kaffeine: WARNING: KXineWidget: No config file found, will create one...
<Russel> any solutions?
<gbr> hallo, hoe kom ik aan geluidskaart drivers?
<BluesKaj> Complete Linux kernel on 386.
<BluesKaj> This package will always depend on the latest complete Linux kernel available
<BluesKaj> for 386
<grothesk_> gbr: English please...
<BluesKaj> does the above mean the kernel is self updating whenever a newer stable kernel is available ?
<grothesk_> BluesKaj: Yes.
<BluesKaj> cool , thx grothesk
<gbr> Hello, I'm looking for drivers for my sound card cmi 8738. Can you help?
<grothesk_> gbr: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=C-Media&card=.&chip=CMI8338%2C+CMI8738%2C+CMI8768&module=cmipci
<grothesk_> gbr: Bur normally it should already run out-of-the-box.
<grothesk_> gbr: Try: modprobe snd-cmipci
<sjk> I downloaded the latest release of Kubuntu for the powerpc yesterday. I'm trying to install it on my Mac PowerBook G3 today. I get to the point where the installer tries to install the boot loader Yaboot, and I get the following error: "The installation of the yaboot loader failed. Please check the system log or the output on the third console. Warning: your system may be unbootable!"
<gbr> thanks grothesk, I will try this immediately.
<sjk> Does anyone have any hints to give me? And, where's the system log?
<rodrigo_> Somebody could qive me the spanish channel?
<cwraig> sorry no idea
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ilia> hi. Can I customize a 64bit LiveCD from a 32 bit Kubuntu (on a 64bit PC)?
<rodrigo_> ubotu: thank you very much!
<ubotu> I know nothing about thank you very much! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> ilia are you running 32 bit right now ?
<ilia> yes, on a 64bit pc
<ilia> I`ll chroot to the 64bit version to edit it, then build the casper image
<BluesKaj> keep it that way ...the 64 bit didn't work very well on my 64 bit pc and I was advised to switch to 32bit, which I did due to the problems with broken pkges on the 64 bit vers
<BluesKaj> sounds like you know more about compliling a kernel than I do :)
<BluesKaj> casper ?
<ilia> the livecd image is called "casper"
<ricardo> hi...anybody used to XSLT?
<shadedpast> is there a kubuntu equivilent of synaptec?
<jfro> anybody know why i'd get a failed to create driver error when adding a printer with the system settings printer tool
<abattoir> shadedpast: 'adept' KMenu->System
<shadedpast> is there a program on kubuntu like synaptic for ubuntu?
<shadedpast> k
<Jack1> how can i configure konqueror that it always starts up with the f9 menu on the side?
<nnn0> shadedpast: aptitude
<shadedpast> thnx
<nnn0> shadedpast: or Adept maybe
<shadedpast> is aptitude like apt-get?
<nnn0> Adept should be on the mennu
<jfro> it's adept in kde
<abattoir> Jack1: you can save it in a 'view profile' and load that profile when you launch konqueror
<shadedpast> what is the command like apt-get is that also adept
<cwraig_> what?
<shadedpast> srry for being a noob
<Jack1> abattoir i have only view mode..
<cwraig_> adept is the update manager that is based on the apt-get command line
<abattoir> Jack1: you can save it in that if you want... else you can create a new one
<abattoir> shadedpast: you can use 'apt-get' too
<shadedpast> o thnx
<cwraig_> apt-get is the system that manages downloading and installing packages
<shadedpast> that was what i wanted to know
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry guys, i need a hand with c++
<cwraig_> and programs like adept (kde) and synaptic (gnome) are simply gui interfaces for apt-get
<Jack1> ok thx abattoir
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i use the following line to compile my program: gcc -I/usr/include/libxml2/ -L/usr/lib/ -llibxml2 main.c
<cwraig_> i know its not a very kde thing to do but the first thing i do on a kubuntu install is sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but what i get is that he can't find libcml2
<cwraig_> its a better gui package manager then adept
<jfro> hmm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> libxml2*, i think i put the wrong value as pre-last argurment ( -l ), somebody of you can help me?
<jfro> i haven't had much prob with adebt, i shoudl try synaptic tho
<ubuntu_> hi guys
<jfro> Tallia1Kubuntu: -lxml2
<cwraig_> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, let me try
<Shinzetsu> Can someone help me? I ran ScummVM and all of a sudden my sound is gone
<jfro> -l implies lib afaik
<ubuntu_> im starting on Linux world
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jfro: have you ever used it? just to know :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, i see
<jfro> yeah i compiled a small libxml2 app once, well libxslt
<ubuntu_> im installing Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ohhhh, you are right!!, glut and libGlut.so
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> thanks jfro
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i really hope it will work :P
<jfro> :)
<shadedpast> what is the text editor for kubuntu lol
<cwraig_> <ubuntu> you like it?
<cwraig_> kate
<cwraig_> sorry <shaded> kate is the editor
<shadedpast> o ok
<shadedpast> and where is sources.list located
<cwraig_> <shaded> /etc/apt/sources.list
<shadedpast> is it the same?
<shadedpast> o thnx
<cwraig_> <shaded> the same as what?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jfro: grrrrr, the guy i was helping left... no comment ...
<jfro> ah ha, printer driver isn't installed it looks like, might have found my prob =P
<Shinzetsu> My sound icon in the tray is also gone
<jfro> gnome-cups-manager wins
<Shinzetsu> someone?
<shadedpast> everytime i try to use kate i get "ERROR: cummunication problem with kate, it probably crashed"
<TheGateKeeper> shadedpast: from the cli?
<shadedpast> what? cli
<shadedpast> ???
<shadedpast> i type it in the konsole
<shadedpast> im trying to edit sources.list
<TheGateKeeper> shadedpast: <C>ommand <L>ine <I>nterpreter i.e. konsol
<TheGateKeeper> ok
<shadedpast> oh ok
<TheGateKeeper> go to Run Command... and type in kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jfro: do you have any idea of what this means? warning: pointer targets in initialization differ in signedness
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in the c++ compiler
<shadedpast> k
<jfro> Tallia1Kubuntu: not entirely, just that you have one variable that maybe is unsigned and assigning it to something signed, or vice versa, maybe
<jfro> doesn't ncessarily mean it won't work tho, hehe
<Tallia1Kubuntu> xmlChar * xpath = "/foo[@bar='baz'] ";
<shadedpast> nothing happens
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't really know what this mean :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> means*
<jfro> Tallia1Kubuntu: does it work at least?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> think so.. no errors after make
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> thanks a lots jfro :D
<jfro> np
<TheGateKeeper> shadedpast: can you start Kate from your utilities menu?
<cwraig_> i dont think that kate is on the menu
<jfro> aww it isn't
<jfro> hehe
<fredrik_> hello
<fredrik_> need help
<fredrik_> =)
<jfro> blah, back to work
<fredrik_> how do i format my disc??
<eeos> hi there. I think I dentified one of the reason why cups 1.2.2 does not work after install on amd64
<fredrik_> the c: drive?
<eeos> I want to check my findings
<fredrik_> and how do i switch server? to efnet?
<eeos> anyone who is investigatng this issue is here?
<cwraig_> <fredrik> you need Qtparted
<fredrik_> what?
<fredrik_> i want to format it that i can install xp, then i can split my hdd and install kubuntu too
<fredrik_> but my computer dont accept xp now. it can find the hhd in xp install
<Vliegendehuiskat> allright
<Vliegendehuiskat> anyone awake?
<cwraig_> fyea
<cwraig_> im awake
<cwraig_> yea there is a partitioner called qtparted
<Vliegendehuiskat> hm
<Vliegendehuiskat> prolly
<cwraig_> its on the knoppix distro if you cant get it for kubuntu
<cwraig_> i know you can apt0get it
<Vliegendehuiskat> hm
<Vliegendehuiskat> and what my problem is is that i don't have a clue about cif webcams in linux
<cwraig_> nup i cant help ya
<BluesKaj> ok I've DL'd and extracted Flashplayer as instructed and tried to run trhe installer as instructed in the notes , but I keep getting this message .. bash: ./flashplayer-installer: No such file or directory
<TheGateKeeper> frhttp://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=linux+tutorial
<baskew> BluesKaj: maybe you need to cd into that dir you just extracted
<Shinzetsu> I  ran ScumMVM and now my sound is gone (also the sound icon in the tray)
<BluesKaj> bask how ?
<TheGateKeeper> fredrik_: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=linux+tutorial
<BluesKaj> baskew,
<baskew> BluesKaj: you need to unpack the installer (if you haven't already) then do "cd <unpacked_dir>" with out quotes, and <unpacked_dir>= whater the name of the dir is when you unpacked it
<BluesKaj> ok , baskew , I'm there , now what ?
<otamendim> buenos dias, disculpen alguien podria ayudarme a aclarar una duda
<baskew> BluesKag: do an ls -al do  see if the flashplayer_installer is there
<baskew> BluesKag: if so, then you should now be able to ./flashplayer-installer
<BluesKaj> ok  baskew , got it ,thz :)
<otamendim> tengo kubuntu, y cuando intento guardar un archivo de openoffice en un dispositivo extraible como un pen drive o diskette,...
<BluesKaj> thx
<baskew> BluesKKag: np
<otamendim> ...me dice que salvar usando el protocolo media no esta soportado
<otamendim> si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria, GRACIAS
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<abattoir> otamendim: apt-zip might be useful
<ubuntu_> woooot
<ubuntu_> i have a big problem
<ubuntu_> i cant install Kubuntu with Win XP on my SATA drive
<ubuntu_> :(
<Shinzetsu> someone?
<otamendim> thank you man, I'm sorry
<ubuntu_> I get an error : Fail loading SO
<baskew> sorry Shinzetsu,  dont know
<ubuntu_> damnit
<BluesKaj> hmmm ,
<BluesKaj> Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<BluesKaj>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<baskew> BluesKaj: just move that file, like mv /usr/local/mozilla/components/xpti.dat /usr/local/mozilla/components/xpti.dat.BACK or something
<baskew> BluesKag: I dont know where the mozilla dir is exactly, im not on my machine right now
<baskew> BluesKaj: if you install it in your home dir look in ~/.mozilla
<baskew> BluesKaj: if you cant find it try locate xpti.dat
<dhq> is there any tool like dreamweaver for kubuntu
<grothesk> dhq: nvu
<grothesk> !nvu
<ubotu> I know nothing about nvu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<grothesk> :-(
<BazziR> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<abattoir> dhq: quanta too
<grothesk> <--- Stupid...
<ubuntu_> damn i need help
<abattoir> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 2295 kB, installed size 5600 kB
<dhq> abattoir: is it a easy interface
<ubuntu_> i have formated hard disk seven times
<ubuntu_> i cant run linux with XP
<ubuntu_> GRUB sux
<abattoir> dhq: http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/screenshots.php
<grothesk> ubuntu_: GRUB even boots a OS from a piece of paper where 'OS' is written on...
<Gh0st75> mornin folks
<gplfighter> morning?
<gplfighter> here it is 4.15 pm
<Gh0st75> well, mornin where i am.....11:45am here
<gplfighter> lol
<gplfighter> us?
<EsKapade_> exit
<Gh0st75> nope, Newfoundland, Canada
<gplfighter> k
<ubuntu_> SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUX
* gplfighter is looking on a map
<gplfighter> ow, ther :-)
<Gh0st75> easternmost part of north america, heh
<gplfighter> i see
<ubuntu_> im hating kuguntu
<ubuntu_> IAIAHAHAA
<gplfighter> ?
<gplfighter> why?
<ubuntu_> i have a headache
<ubuntu_> :((
<ubuntu_> its imposible
<gplfighter> :p
<ubuntu_> i want use linux
<ubuntu_> but
<baskew> ubuntu_: have you prepared the disks properly
<ubuntu_> i cant install Kubuntu and XP
<baskew> or disk
<Gh0st75> i have kubunto and xp dual booted for lan gaming purposes, i didn't have any trouble at all, and am first time nix user
<ubuntu_> :S
<baskew> i dua boot xp, and ubuntu as well
<ubuntu_> i have kubuntu 6.06 CD
<baskew> *dual
<ubuntu_> and XP SP2
<ubuntu_> at first
<ubuntu_> i install XP on my SATA
<ubuntu_> next, i install kubuntu
<Gh0st75> i just popped the awesome live DVD / install DVD into my drive and rebooted, and chose to install it on boot (xp already on the system. it let me make partitions and installed on one i chose almost effortlessly
<ubuntu_> and i select install on /dev/sda
<ubuntu_> SCSI SATA disk
<ubuntu_> and i reduce winxp partition to 40%
<Gh0st75> my sata drive isn't scsi but that shouldn't make a huge difference
<ubuntu_> but
<ubuntu_> when kubuntu finish
<ubuntu_> i reboot and GRUB doesnt load
<ubuntu_> i get the message: Fail loading SO
<baskew> did you make /boot part
<Gh0st75> can't say i've had that problem
<Gh0st75> you chose two partitions, one for / and one for swap right?
<ubuntu_>  /boot part?
<ubuntu_> i try that too
<ubuntu_> i tried that too*
<nagyv> ubuntu_: a couple of month ago I tried to use a Knoppix CD on a SATA drive, and it could not start neither. It can happen that your SATA is khmm... too much new
<baskew> yeah i used a 100mB /boot partition at beginning of drive
<ubuntu_> but i have the same error
<ubuntu_> kubuntu make it
<baskew> khmm
<ubuntu_> i only select install on SATA
<ubuntu_> where XP is installed
<ubuntu_> and i use scrollbar to reduce partition
<ubuntu_> do you know?
<ubuntu_> well
<baskew> are u able to boot into xp after the kubuntu install finishes
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> i cant
<ubuntu_> i try fixmbr
<ubuntu_> i've tried
<ubuntu_> fixmbr and bootcfg but its impossible
<Gh0st75> scsi drive you're using not supported yet maybe?
<ubuntu_> i think that kubuntu crash MBR sector
<ubuntu_> its a SATA Maxtor 120 Gb
<nagyv> Is there any way to automatically mount an USB winchester at startup if it is present? I mean are there any shell scripts or something?
<baskew> you said it calls it /dev/sda?
<ubuntu_> kubuntu recognice it
<ubuntu_> yeah
<ubuntu_> SO detects hda (my ide drive) and sda (my sata drive)
<baskew> weird, thats how my flash drive is detected
<ubuntu_> and i select to install on sda because i have important data on hda
<ubuntu_> kubuntu runs perfectly without XP installed
<ubuntu_> but i cant manage the boot sector
<ubuntu_> i am going to reset, thx guys
<baskew> good luck
<fir3st0rm> how can i configure kde to use the samba 'share' dialog in konqueror?
<TheGateKeeper> fir3st0rm: what are you trying to do, have you got windows boxes trying to look at shares on a linux box?
<fir3st0rm> TheGateKeeper: yes, i have
<fir3st0rm> sharing works, but only with root access in the control center
<fir3st0rm> i want to use the 'share' dialog in konqueror to share files (without root access)
<waylandbill> is there instructions for updating to 3.5.4?
<Tm_T> waylandbill: have you read kubuntu.org ?
<mario> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<waylandbill> Tm_T, HA! obviously I didn't thanks.
<narvik86> how can i download all JPG files from server? wget -r and?
<mario> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Tm_T> waylandbill: yeah, I know, it's too obvious ;)
<Tm_T> mario: stop raping the bot
<trappist> narvik86: depends how you want to do it.  man wget for details.
<ubuntu> hi dudes
<TheGateKeeper> fir3st0rm: easiest way is to install samba then create a directory, then go to System Settings -> Sharring and set it up from there
<mario> help
<ubuntu> see, i have two options to install WinXp and ubuntu
<ubuntu> on /dev/hda Master IDE (hda) 160Gb
<Tm_T> mario: you can't get any help if you don't tell what is your problem
<ubuntu> or /dev/sda: SCS1 (0,0,0) (sda) - 122,9 Gb
<narvik86> trappist but i cant do it :/ i tried -i *.JPG but it is downloading ither files
<Tm_T> ubuntu: and?
<ubuntu> i cant install XP and kubuntu
<hsn_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> and my hard drive isnt SCSI, its SATA
<Tm_T> ubuntu: sata is scsi-based, so equal
<ubuntu> if i install, firts, XP, and next, y use this wizard
<ubuntu> Tm_T ok ;)
<ubuntu> but the problem is
<ubuntu> i always get : Fail to load SO
<waylandbill> ubuntu, yes. Install XP first then the installer will find it and put in Grub.
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> XD
<Tm_T> interesting
<ubuntu> grub dont work
<ubuntu> installer wont find XP
<ubuntu> grub doesnt work
<Tm_T> ubuntu: in where you get that error? you have all installed and then? or during install?
<ubuntu> Tm_T:
<ubuntu> see
<fir3st0rm> TheGateKeeper: you mean control center->internet&network->file sharing?
<ubuntu> at firts
<trappist> narvik86: try -A *.jpg
<ubuntu> i format all drives
<ubuntu> mi SATA and my UDMA
<ubuntu> next, i install WinXP on SATA
<ubuntu> perfect
<ubuntu> i reboot the pc and i use the kubuntu installer
<ubuntu> kubuntu recognize my drives correctly
<narvik86> trappist i wiil try, thanks
<TheGateKeeper> fir3st0rm: yes, you using gnome ubuntu?
<ubuntu>  dev/hda (udma) and dev/sda (sata)
<fir3st0rm> TheGateKeeper: no, debian sid+e17 to be honest
<Shannon1> hi everyone,, can anyone help me with internal modem config,, it connect, stays on only for few second and gives me error message''remote is required to authenticate itself but .....
<ubuntu> im using KDE
<ubuntu> well
<ubuntu> i select dev/sda
<Shannon1> couldnt find any suitable secret password fo tit to use
<fir3st0rm> TheGateKeeper: but there are a lot of kde apps installed
<Shannon1> none of the available password would let it use an IP
<ubuntu> and i use the scrollbar to reduce the SATA partition
<ubuntu> where XP is installed
<ubuntu> installer say me that it will use the free space of partition
<TheGateKeeper> fir3st0rm: ohhh well hope it's the same, long time since I have debian, and sid is a bit long in the tooth :-)
<ubuntu> installer runs perfectly and
<ubuntu> when i reboot pc
<BluesKaj> Shannon1, that could be your ISP asking for your password that you have previously setup with them, do you remember it
<ubuntu> i get at dos the message
<ubuntu> fail to load S.O
<ubuntu> there arent grub messages
<ubuntu> only: fail to load SO
<ubuntu> i dont know
<ubuntu> but i have formated my hard disk 7 times
<ubuntu> im tired
<Shannon1> the password are ok,, on 2 ISP that I have,, it connect verify and disconnect,, modem does the same thing on the 2 ISP same mesage,, can it be a config that my laptop doesnt answer back for some reason,, I have to authenticate when Im wired on network,, and it works fine ,, same authentication on modem cant stay connected
<narvik86> can you use fixmbr in win rescue console and later grub-install?
<ubuntu> Tm_T
<ubuntu> narvik86
<narvik86> ?
<ubuntu> i can use
<ubuntu> but
<ubuntu> it cant repare XP partition
<ubuntu> i only can format
<ubuntu> another time
<waylandbill> from the repair console you can use fixmbr
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> i use
<ubuntu> fixmbr
<narvik86> but fixmbr erases only mbr
<ubuntu> and reset the PC
<narvik86> and when booting for windiows is ok
<ubuntu> but i get the same message
<ubuntu> fail to load SO
<Gh0st75> ok, just spent an hour tryin to get mp3s workin and no luck, will try again after lunch, am hungry, lol
<ubuntu> WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as
<ubuntu>   well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted.
<ubuntu>   Se formatearn las siguientes particiones:
<ubuntu>      particin #1 de /dev/sda como ext3
<ubuntu>      particin #5 de /dev/sda como intercambio
<trappist> narvik86: wget -r --no-parent -A.jpg http://server.com
<ubuntu> :((((
<ubuntu> i will try to use UDMA drive
<ubuntu> instead of SATA
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: Have you tried the alternative cd ?
<narvik86> what about other bootloaders?
<ubuntu> i dont know how to use it
<ubuntu> i hope that the installer make it easy :D
<ubuntu> its no normal
<ubuntu> its simple, install wxp, install linux in the same drive,
<ubuntu> reduce xp partition
<ubuntu> reboot and grub should happen
<ubuntu> should show it
<ubuntu> excuse my bad english
<h3sp4wn> Its no more difficult to use than the other installer (but works alot better)
<ubuntu> i have lost 4 days formating and installing
<ubuntu> :O
<ubuntu> im newbie with linux
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: Have you tried using the alternative cd yet ?
<ubuntu> h3sp4wn no  i am using the normal liveCD
<cryistal> hi guys!
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: The normal live cd sometimes has problems with serial ata drives
<ubuntu> narvik86 i cant use private msg
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: But the alternative one (even though its text based) should work fine
<ubuntu> im not registered
<ubuntu> h3sp4wn i'll try then :D
<cryistal> Yesterday I installed Kubuntu for the first time, it's wonderful!
<narvik86> ubuntu there are instructions how to register, one command
<hooper> does anybody know who I can talk to to work through a compiler setup problem?
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: Ideally you don't want to have to resize the partitions (just only use part of the drive for windows when you install it)
<ubuntu> mm
<ubuntu> i dont understand
<ubuntu> when i install linux or win?
<h3sp4wn> If you are reinstalling both you may as well just make windows only use part of the disk
<ubuntu> h3sp4wn, i get the error using all space of SATA for ubuntu
<ubuntu> too
<ubuntu> without XP
<|lostbyte|> Hi, how is the draback for using a linux program from a fat fs and viseversa ?
<|lostbyte|> how/what*
<h3sp4wn> Well just use all the space of the sata from the alternative installer and it should work fine (if you have windows on another disk - don't know why you would really want to though)
<grothesk> |lostbyte|: fat doen not know about unix rights.
<|lostbyte|> grothesk, ok and..
<ubuntu> i will try another time
<ubuntu> now, im installing kubuntu
<grothesk> |lostbyte|: Usually you can't even execute programms from a fat partition.
<ubuntu> without XP
<ubuntu> on SATA
<ubuntu> if i get the same error
<narvik86> but try alternative cd
<ubuntu> i will use UDMA
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> i will try too
<|lostbyte|> will the program/music run slow...
<sebbar> hey people can you tell me if there is a firefox extension which tells me whenever a certain internet site has been updated?
<ubuntu> thx guys!
<grothesk> |lostbyte|: mp3 will not run slow.
<Admiral_Chicago> RSS?
<grothesk> |lostbyte|: executables will not run afaik.
<sebbar> no, just a regular site. Is that possible?
<|lostbyte|> grothesk, and as i have large space alocated on for linux, only 5 GB for zp, what will i experiance for running a game from ext2 on xp.. ?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, well thats specifically what RSS is for
<|lostbyte|> zp/xp*
<grothesk> |lostbyte|: Do you have drivers fr ext2 in windows?
<grothesk> ext2fs are they called, afaik.
<Admiral_Chicago> sebbar, no idea, the only thing I can think of is RSS
<|lostbyte|> grothesk, yes, those ones.
<grothesk> |lostbyte|: I really don't know. Linux only here.
<sebbar> so if i'd like to be kept updated on planetkde.org there is no way?
<clojster> holla
<Admiral_Chicago> sebbar, http://planetkde.org/rss20.xml
<Admiral_Chicago> the RSS feed
<clojster> is there easy way to grab iso from CD/DVD/Directory in KDE?
<clojster> any application?
<Admiral_Chicago> clojster, bchunk?
<|lostbyte|> grothesk, ok ! as i use only windows for games, at the same time want to give it very little space.. so i encounter a filesystem crossing execution process.and i dont know if i am really getting the full processing power or am loosing it in fs to fs transfer.
<clojster> Admiral_Chicago: thanks, i'm gonna try
<sebbar> excellent, tnx
<Admiral_Chicago> i dont know if thats what you want but bchunk is what i use to make iso out of bin/cue
<clojster> nono
<grothesk> |lostbyte|: I think so...
<clojster> I want just to grab DVD into ISO to my HDD
<|lostbyte|> grothesk, k
<lens> I was wondering if anyone could help me compile this program... I have 2 folders and 1 file... the two folders are NICOLE (the name of the program) and NICOLE-PHP... then there is a .db file (database)... do I need all of these to install?  whats with the DB and PHP file, do I need to put them into the main NICOLE folder before I compile??
<Admiral_Chicago> clojster, oh, well yea bchunk isn't for that
<clojster> in Gnome its the matter of one right click... i want something simple like that in kde... there must be tool for this
<grothesk> clojster: k9copy
<waylandbill> clojster: I use k9copy to dump a DVD to my HDD.
<clojster> k9copy keeps crashing all the time...
<waylandbill> grothesk has quicker fingers.
<clojster> and i dont need to shrink the dvd... just grab it full
<grothesk> clojster: k9copy
<h3sp4wn> clojster: just use dd
<clojster> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/foo/bar.iso?
<|lostbyte|> !rescue
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<h3sp4wn> clojster: dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvd.iso (/dev/cdrom is probably just a link just the same)
<h3sp4wn> clojster: then you can just do sudo mount -o loop bar.iso /media/dvdimage
<lens> I'm still trying to get this program to install, would anyone check out my pastebin, I would appreciate it.  http://pastebin.ca/115400
<Gh0st75-away> does kubuntu have a comic book reader akin to CDisplay? i expected one to be called Komix or something, hehe
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Ping
<stanks> hi
<stanks> i need some help
<Admiral_Chicago> stanks, whats the problem
<stanks> i have one movie on cd with extension mpg
<stanks> i can watch it in my standalone dvd player
<BluesKaj> strange ...I logged in from the cmd line and startx gave me the gnome desktop :)...I normally us kde but I was trying to start xgl
<stanks> i try to convert one vcd movie
<stanks> extracting mpg file was ok
<rikioh> are you wanting to watch it on your computer or what?
<stanks> and when i want to watch it on standalone dvd i can't
<stanks> dvd says no audio no data track found
<stanks> what is the problem
<rikioh> have you watched a vcd on that dvd player before?
<stanks> yes
<stanks> and mpg files
<stanks> but this mpg file is dead
<stanks> everything is fine on comp
<brandon_> konq is opening links as chached text files instead of as webpages
<rikioh> you using the same kind of cd's as before?
<stanks> yes
<rsosborn> hello all
<narvik86> hi
<rsosborn> does anyone know the command to show hidden files from the terminal
<rikioh> did you burn the cd as slow as you can
<stanks> even try to make dvd structure of this mpg file
<rsosborn> I'm trying to edit .htaccess file for oscommerce
<stanks> no...i set max speed :-D
<narvik86> ls -a
<rsosborn> I need to make sure it have username and password protected
<rikioh> try to burn it as slow as you can
<stanks> ok
<narvik86> rsosborn ls -a
<rikioh> what program did you use to convert it or w/e u did
<rsosborn> let me try thanks
<stanks> i extract mpg with vcdxrip
<rsosborn> narvik: one more question in Kubuntu what is the command to edit file
<rsosborn> I know in ubuntu it was gedit
<stanks> then avidemux to set some things
<rsosborn> I tried kedit
<rsosborn> but didn't work
<narvik86> kate
<stanks> that is all
<rsosborn> att
<rsosborn> ahh
<narvik86> kwrite can be also
<rikioh> whats the irc command to connect to a second server
<Kr4t05> rikioh: it depends.
<rikioh> i just wanna be on 2 servers at once
<brandon_> can somebody try soemthing for me?
<narvik86> yes
<Kr4t05> rikioh: just type /server irc.newserver.com
<Kr4t05> It should open a new tab.
<rikioh> and ill still be connected here?
<brandon_> narvik86: are you talking to me?
<narvik86> yes
<brandon_> which version of kde are you using?
<Gh0st75> rikioh, i just went to file->serverlist and clicked new, added the new server and clicked connect
<narvik86> brandon_ 3.5.4 i think
<Gh0st75> and am currently on two servers at the moment
<brandon_> narvik86: do you have amarok?
<narvik86> brandon_ yes but im using beepmediaplayer
<brandon_> narvik86: please start amarok
<narvik86> brandon_ already
<brandon_> narvik86: start playing a song and go to the context menu. click the lyrics tab
<brandon_> narvik86: now click the "add" button
<brandon_> narvik86: it should open a link in konqueror
<rikioh> ok it worked
<Gh0st75> great
<narvik86> brandon_ wait a second
<brandon_> narvik86: click the "context" button on the far left. the lyrics tab will be on the top after that
<narvik86> brandon_ konqueror opens my home directory
<brandon_> narvik86: when you click the add button?
<dognews> hi
<narvik86> brandon_ yes
<narvik86> brandon_ but know it open webpage
<brandon_> narvik86: it doesn't open a submit page or a cached php file?
<dognews> has anyone of you tried out xgl on kubuntu?
<narvik86> brandon_ i clicked something above add, to star lirycs "searcher"
<Gh0st75> not i, i've only just got kubuntu installed, not too deep yet, just up to my elbows in the basics :)
<brandon_> narvik86: you clicked the search button?
<narvik86> brandon_ it opens now in example: http://lyrc.com.ar/en/add/add.php?grupo=Sum%2041&tema=The%20Hell%20Song&disco=Does%20This%20Look%20Infected&ano=0
<narvik86> brandon_ for search is: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&q=lyrics%20%22Sum%2041%22%20%22The%20Hell%20Song%22
<brandon_> narvik86: that's the actual address that konq opens?
<narvik86> brandon_ when i press which button?
<brandon_> search
<narvik86> brandon_ http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&q=lyrics%20%22Sum%2041%22%20%22Hooch%22  for actually song
<narvik86> brandon_ sorry for my english
<brandon_> it's alright
<narvik86> brandon_ when i clicked Lyrics, i also clicked something to start lyrics searching
<samuel_> Hmm, using amarok in Edgy, it ask if i want to install mp3 support, if i choose No it ask to enable universe repository! :/
<Gh0st75> i've managed to enable the universe and multiverse repositories, but still can't get kaffeine to play my mp3s
<dognews> Gh0st75: did you install the codecs?
<dognews> try easyubuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<Gh0st75> i went into adept package manager and did searches for xvid, divx and mp3 and installed any that seemed related to playback
<DaSkreech> Gh0st75: try libxine-extracodecs
<dognews> Gh0st75: I did it with easyubuntu and it worked fine - you can select what you want to have (also flash stuff and skype,...)
<DaSkreech> cart: Sounds like a bug
<Gh0st75> that one was one a website told me to look for, but it wasn't in the list under Adept
<DaSkreech> Gh0st75: libxine-extracodecs isn't there?
<Gh0st75> nope DaSkreech
<Gh0st75> libxine ones were there, but not the extracodecs one
<DaSkreech> Did you click Fetch Updates?
<Gh0st75> yes
<Gh0st75> i clicked that after enabled the multiverse and universe repositories
<DaSkreech> Do you have libxine1c2?
<Gh0st75> checking...
<cart> DaSkreech: Yeap, is Edgy afterall! :)
<DaSkreech> cart: Might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<aliasfred> q. what is the page where riddel describe the current issue of kde 3.5.4 with kubuntu ?
<Gh0st75> k, installin libxine1c2 there now
<DaSkreech> Gh0st75: No don't install it :)
<aliasfred> !kde3.5.4
<ubotu> I know nothing about kde3.5.4 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Gh0st75: I just wanted to know if you had it in the list
<Gh0st75> doh
<Gh0st75> k, cancelled that
<DaSkreech> and there is no libxine-extracodecs?
<Gh0st75> nope
<DaSkreech> what do you get when you search for xine-extra ?
<Gh0st75> ooh, tried a search for it and it found it
<Gh0st75> after scanning it manually several times, lol
<Gh0st75> installin it now
<DaSkreech> Gh0st75: Search rock (google's) world
<PingunZ> How can I save flash movies I see in firefox ?
<aliasfred> PingunZ: dunno, but get the url of the flash file and do a wget
<aliasfred> then mplayer or other video player may play it
<waylandbill> PingunZ: use wget to fetch the file
<PingunZ> TY
<aztun> hi
<aztun> has been solved the bug with kubuntu-default-settings on last kde packages??
<rsosborn> does anyone know about oscommerce?
<rsosborn> I'm trying to edit .htaccess
<aztun> I tried it few weeks ago rsosborn
<rsosborn> to protect my /admin
<rsosborn> I used a .htaccess generator
<rsosborn> but it still doesn't ask for username and password
<rsosborn> any ideas?
<rsosborn> I think it may be the path I'm using
<rsosborn> I tried /var/www/public_html/catalog/admin/
<aliasfred> rsosborn: ask appache to accept this option :)
<rsosborn> which is where it is
<rsosborn> I use webmin
<rsosborn> any idea where that would be
<rsosborn> I'm still learning
<aliasfred> dont remember, but i know there is one
<aztun> dont remember rsosborn
<rsosborn> let me play around with this idea
<rsosborn> thanks
<aztun> try "grep -R  htaccess /etc/apache2/*
<aztun> try "grep -R  htaccess /etc/apache2/*"
<aztun> to find it
<Gh0st75> mp3s and xvid/divx playin fine now, thanks for the help folks :)
<rikioh> did you just burn it slower or?
<brandon_> i need to put konqueror back to 100% default status
<aztun> brandon_: konqueror misconfigured when u upgraded kde?
<DaSkreech> Gh0st75: You good?
<brandon_> aztun: no, it was misconfigured b4 that
<Gh0st75> yeah DaSkreech, all my media's playin now, thanks kindly
<DaSkreech> Gh0st75: Sure.
<Gh0st75> my to-do list for windows-linux transition is gettin lots shorter now
<damian_> anyone know the url to the ubuntu documentation on vnc over ssh?
<Hawkwind> damian_: Search the wiki, it's probably there
<larson9999> Gh0st75: what do you have left?
<bytefoo> does anyones kmixer every freak out and hit 99% cpu :|
<bytefoo> ever*
<sensei> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jon_> hello ?
<tsdgeos> hi
<sensei> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine-extracodecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sensei> Gah, which repo contains libxine-extracodecs?
<Admiral_Chicago> sensei, multiverse or universe is my guess
<abattoir> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<abattoir> sensei: ^^^^^
<sensei> I have them uncommented and have done a successful apt-get update
<sensei> The multi and universe that is
<[GuS] > sensei, multiverse
<sensei> [GuS] : multi = multiverse in this case :)
<[GuS] > i know
<abattoir> sensei: make sure you enabled it for 'dapper'... rather than 'dapper-backports'
<[GuS] > yep
<sensei> abattoir: Good point
<abattoir> sensei: :)
<sensei> Ah, there they are, cheers
<slow-motion> hallo
<draik> What is the time difference from GMT to Pacific Time?
<abattoir> -8 ?
<draik> GMT 12pm would be 4am Pacific?
<baskew> -7 i believe
<baskew> draik: time.gov
<draik> thank you
<h3sp4wn> GMT (is not the time in england - we currently are on GMT+1)
<jordan_> how to install compiz only for XFCE ?
<nnn0> you mean GMT + sunlight savings
<h3sp4wn> jordan_: #xubuntu would be more likely to know
<jeekl> Amarok refuses to play flac files. I'm using Xine with extracodecs isntalled. Anyone know a fix?
<h3sp4wn> nnn0: BST == GMT+1
<draik> I'm -7
<draik> Thanks all
<aliasfred> q. what is the status of the kde354 bug conf file in kubuntu ? still pending ?
<nnn0> what i mean is, that in the wintertime - the TZ in Engliand is GMT
<draik> Hey?!?! Who gave Adept Updater an overdose of caffeine?!?!
<ninHer> hi all
<mark___> hi all, my sound works one time out of 2,
<mark___> sometimes when i boot, the soundcard appears in the volume control and sometimes it doesn't
<mark___> without any reason!
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> anyone here, im having some trouble installing kubuntu on this machien.... :/
<DaSkreech> soulrider: What's Up?
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jordan_> how to log out (what comend) in terminal ?
<soulrider> hey, im having some trouble selecting the partitions i wanna install kubuntu to
<nnn0> soulrider: is the disk mounted ?
<DaSkreech> jordan_: What are you asking?
<DaSkreech> soulrider: How are you installing?
<soulrider> uhm i think so
<soulrider> ok heres what im doing
<nnn0> soulrider: you have to unmount the disk to partition it and stuff
<jordan_> How to logout useing consol(terminal)
<soulrider> i cliked on the isnatll button on my desktop
<soulrider> im not being able to select the partition i want
<soulrider> thast the problem
<nnn0> soulrider: try to umount it
<jordan_> Driver for it have bug i can't corect log out use kde bar
<jordan_> Driver for ATi
<soulrider> can i show you a screenshot fo what i wanna do?
<soulrider> its really confusing me
<waylandbill> soulrider: you using the installer? what is on the screen?
<soulrider> ill take a screenie of hte partitions ont he installer
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Sorry I'd honestly say if you are having issues with the Desktop CD you use the alternate
<soulrider> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/4673/snapshot1lc7.jpg
<soulrider> whats that i see
<soulrider> i wanna use SDA5 for linux and the little one for swap
<waylandbill> it won't let you highlight /dev/sda5 in the list box?
<soulrider> yes
<nnn0> if the partitions are ready you set the mountpoints in the next slide
<soulrider> but i will have to sue the windows as swap
<soulrider> and i dont wanna do that
<soulrider> it wont let me selecs sda6
<nnn0> because the disk is mounted
<waylandbill> you set the type to ext3. you want the type to be swap I think
<nnn0> maybe not
<soulrider> i did that i think
<waylandbill> the list box shows sda6 being ext3
<soulrider> k, let me make it swap
<soulrider> k, done
<waylandbill> now you should be able to select it for swap
<soulrider> weird, i cans elect it now...
<soulrider> i feel retarded.....
<waylandbill> nah... simple mistake is all.
<waylandbill> enjoy
<soulrider> thanks!
<waylandbill> the screenshot really was worth a thousand words. lol
<soulrider> yea, screenshots work
<visik7> anyone know if there will any chance to get xgl "integrated" in kde 3.5 ?
<marxluz> joina/ #ubuntu
<marxluz> join/ #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> visik7, I've been waiting for an answer to that question for a while now :)
<Admiral_Chicago> marxluz, you trying to do a /join #channel?
<visik7> BluesKaj: I just want a kwin-compiz or something like that
<waylandbill> I've not gotten enough desire yet to try xgl. some year maybe I will. :-D
<BluesKaj> your here marxluz
<sergiusens> visik7: i don't think so, I guess they're gonna just take advantage of "arthur" (qt)
<jordan_> #xubuntu-zgl
<jordan_> #xubuntu-xgl
<BluesKaj> well, that's abit beyond my scope ...compiz baffled me and I scewed up my X
<visik7> I'm using kubuntu not xubuntu
<DaSkreech> visik7: They wont
<visik7> DaSkreech: who ?
<BluesKaj> the guys at #xgl weren't paying attn , I hung around there for help for 2 hrs and no one responded
<DaSkreech> XGL in kde 3.5
<DaSkreech> By definition it's in a freeze
<visik7> yes I don't want something official
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Tried #ubuntu-xgl
<Ademan> hrm my video card won't output through svga to my big screen, i could do this on windows. interestingly enough it seems that it works fine untill X starts, do i need to add a monitor or something to my xconf?
<visik7> I just want something not gtk based
<DaSkreech> visik7: You can pull the SVN for kwin it has XGl support
<visik7> mmm
<visik7> but is it qt4 ?
* DaSkreech would guessso
<gplfighter> jeekl : updated? same problem here
<jeekl> Yes, updated. Amarok plays all sorts of other files, from vorbis to mp3 to m4a and so on, but not flac.
<mikearthur> what does "Ign" mean on apt-get update?
<visik7> ignoring
<mikearthur> why would it be doing that?
<mikearthur> Failed to fetch http://www.mirror.ac.uk/mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  302 Found
<mikearthur> any ideas?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Saw the SVN logs for kwin?
<hagus> Good evening from bonnie Scotland :)
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mikearthur> hagus: evening fellow scotlander
<hagus> mikearthur: whilst I enjoy seeing Americans, English folk and others on the web, it is reassuring to see a fellow Scot :)
<hagus> I am just starting out with kubuntu
<hagus> Whilst the dialogs suggest that I am managing to install my HP1100 printer and that a test page has been successfully printed, no such thing happens.
<hagus> Someone very kindly pointed me to a resource FAQ which dealt with such an issue but I could not make much sense of it.
<DaSkreech> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DaSkreech> That?
<hagus> Aye, it was you, ubotu - ty :)
* DaSkreech smiles
<hagus> I have a printer connected by USB to my machine.
<DaSkreech> Ubotu is a robot btw
<hagus> lol
<hagus> told you I was naive :
<DaSkreech> Those links are a good read though and should at least help you get some progress
<Philip5> hagus: start with a chech it your printer is detected on the usb bus by typing 'lsusb' in a chell
<DaSkreech> Bots had me fooled for a good while till I started trying to write one then they got easier to pick out
<Philip5> ops, shell
<DaSkreech> Having bot in the name doesn't hurt either ;-)
<hagus> I have the HPlibs that seem to be required and it claims that it is updating the database of drivers to deal with my printer but it does not detect it automatically.
<hagus> is that by typing lsusb in konsole, for instance, Philip5?
<hagus> I really am pig ignorant as to how to do much in linux.
<neoeno> hey, When I right click the title bar I can access 'special window settings'. Can I access these options (specifically skiptaskbar) from the console? I want to be able to modify them while the program is running, rather than using kstart.
<DaSkreech> hagus: Hang out here :) You learn loads
<allee> neoeno: try kdcop
<neoeno> allee: I've tried, I can't seem to see any mention of it in there though
<hagus> I have clicked on USB devices in the KinfoCenter - it shows up hp business inkjet 1100 :)
<hagus> Is that the same as pressing lsusb ?
<hagus> I mean does that indicate that the printer is being recognised?
<allee> neoeno_afk: sorry, no futher ideas
<sergiusens> any packages with c++ documentation/manpages?
<Philip5> hagus: i guess if that is what you have
<hagus> I guess that hp business inkjet 1100 might not be compatible with linux :(
<sensei> Which via driver doedapper ship with? openunichome, xorgs own or vias own 'open source' driver?
<Philip5> hagus: check on hps site about info on your printer
<sensei> open unichrome*
<hagus> Ok, ty, Philip5, I am off to do that now.
<shadedpast> how do u force an application or program to stop?
<Admiral_Chicago> shadedpast, sudo killall -KILL <process>
<sensei> shadedpast: Or if you want to kill a special one (if there's several instances of the same program running) kill -9 pid
<Admiral_Chicago> shadedpast, yea you  can use the pid, (Process ID)
<shadedpast> does the process have to be inside <>
<shadedpast> cause it doesn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> nolte, replace <process> with the actuall name
<Admiral_Chicago> so sudo killall -KILL xchat
<shadedpast> i did and it doesn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> what are you trying to end?
<sensei> shadedpast: Things inside <> are required and []  are optional but available
<shadedpast> kopete it locked up
<sensei> Never read a manpage or a --help? :)
<shadedpast> yes i have
<Admiral_Chicago> shadedpast, so you did "sudo killall -KILL kopete"
<shadedpast>  i just asked in case
<Admiral_Chicago> sensei, you font have to be a jerk
<Admiral_Chicago> or at  least that came across kinda mean
<shadedpast> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> but the emoticon saves it!
<sensei> Admiral_Chicago: Yeah, I kind of do.. I have a tremendously small penis you see :/
<sensei> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> sensei, ah yes I understand
<baskew> heh thats funny
<Admiral_Chicago> shadedpast, you can open up KsystemManager
<Admiral_Chicago> err
<shadedpast> i typed sudo killall -KILL kopete
<Admiral_Chicago> KSysGuard
<Admiral_Chicago> its in the K menu, under System
<Admiral_Chicago> and open it and use that to kill kopete
<shadedpast> thnx that worked
<mag_> anyone in here an expert with amarok? im new to linux and i need somehelp
<mag_> some help*
<Admiral_Chicago> mag_, whats the problem?
<mag_> amarok wont play my mp3 files
<Blissex> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Blissex> mag_: you got to read the links above.
<mag_> ok thankyou
<TheGateKeeper> mag_:
<locoblade> hey guys
<TheGateKeeper> mag_: if you use the xine engine then install libxine-extracodecs
<locoblade> im trying to open sources.list to unlock repositories
<locoblade> and I'm having a problem
<locoblade> i type in sudo kate sources.list
<locoblade> and what comes up is thats there's a communication problem with kded
<locoblade> and that it probably crashed
<locoblade> andit wont open the file
<Admiral_Chicago> try sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheGateKeeper> Run command... kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list
<locoblade> is there another way to edit sources.list?
<TheGateKeeper> Run command... kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list  --- ooops
<Blissex> locoblade: you are try to start Kate inside the _root_ context.
<locoblade> ok
<locoblade> well it worked before
<Blissex> locoblade: so you are trying to start KDE inside 'root'...
<soulrider> !system specs
<ubotu> I know nothing about system specs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<locoblade> i'll try what gatekeeper said
<soulrider> !system
<ubotu> I know nothing about system - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Blissex> locoblade: can you use 'vi' for example, or add yourself to the 'root' or 'wheel' groups? Consider this only if you already a bit geeky :-)
<locoblade> ok kdesu worked
<locoblade> im not geeky
<locoblade> im doing this by the skin of my teeth lol
<TheGateKeeper> locoblade: that won't unlock the repos
<locoblade> ive forgotten how to update the repositories thing after I unlock them too
<Blissex> locoblade: then 'kdesu' is the way to go as <TheGateKeeper> said...
<locoblade> whats the difference blissex?
<TheGateKeeper> !easyubuntu > locoblade
<Blissex> locoblade: it is pretty technical -- 'sudo' switches into 'root' ''totally'', while 'kdesu' switches into 'root' only the privilges.
<locoblade> ok
<locoblade> easyubuntu, whats that then?
<locoblade> and im sure it is greater than me!
<TheGateKeeper> kdesu is used for gui apps
<Blissex> locoblade: when you start KDE, you start a lot of ''helper'' stuff. This is per-user, not per-system...
<locoblade> ok
<locoblade> cool
<locoblade> that easy ubuntu looks great!
<gunnar_> hmmm
<h3sp4wn> locablade: easyubuntu doesn't do anything special and may break your system (in certain circumstances)
<soulrider> this will sound really dumb, but what can i use to view my system specs?
<hagus> Should I have a printer "class" defined to get a USB printer to work?
<TheGateKeeper> h3sp4wn: hmmm didn't know that it was a bit iffy
<cumar> HI, Can anyone help me in configuring firefox to watch CNN news video. I have installed mplayer pluggin but itshows no picture and no sound
<locoblade> easyubuntu's working great
<locoblade> thanks whoever reccommended it!
<h3sp4wn> TheGateKeeper: I can think of one instance where it doesn't handle things in a sane way
<Blissex> hagus: pointless... Classes are if you have many printers.
<hagus> The printer that I have is discontinued by HP but it is too good to abandon for the sake of linux :(
<sensei> hagus: Can't it do post/ghost script prints?
<hagus> I do not know how to do these, sensei :)
<TheGateKeeper> h3sp4wn: I won't suggest it if it can knacker people's system
<petty> any gurus around?   I've just installed kubuntu. Does anybody know why I do NOT have the option "Manage Repositories" in my Adept?
<administrator> hello
<soulrider> :O
<soulrider> Admi
<soulrider> administrator:
<gekko`_> what's the task knotify for? just to output sounds on errors?
<Blissex> petty: running it as 'root'?
<Daskreech2> locoblade: Did you try editing them in adept?
<TaiChar> now having another name
<Blissex> gekko`_: or to pop up messages or sound the fire alarm or ...
<h3sp4wn> TheGateKeeper: If someone has an ati card (which should work with the free drivers) or a card only supported by nvidia-legacy using easyubuntu can cause issues that are a pain to get round
<TheGateKeeper> petty: nope easy workaround Run Command... kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Daskreech2> petty: You are running adept under simple mode
<petty> no...running as a user....tried to log as root but I have no password...
<gekko`_> Blissex: so I shouldn't disable that task?
<sydney> :)
<Daskreech2> TheGateKeeper: He's running the dumbed down Adept
<sydney> hello
<Blissex> gekko`_: no, why? pointless. Just disable notifications.
<Daskreech2> petty: Want instructions to open it with all options?
<bipolar> Is there a reason that flash gives me nothing but a grey box in konq (other then flash sucks...)?
<petty> please
<bipolar> I hear the sounds, but no video
<TheGateKeeper> Daskreech2: ahhh!
<TaiChar> can someone help me? I am not able to mount my ntfs HDDs
<Daskreech2> petty: Press Alt+Space
<petty> ok
<Daskreech2> Type ad and press enter
<petty> ok
<TheGateKeeper> h3sp4wn: those video cards bite folks in the arse yet again :-)
<Daskreech2> It should ask you for a password. That would be your password
<petty> ok
<cryp> does anyone know what is the kubuntu default font?
<Daskreech2> Tell me when adept opens :)
<Daskreech2> TaiChar: How many
<Daskreech2> damn it
<petty> soryy cannot do it right now ...is upgrading....but plese give me all instructions ...i'll do it in 30 minutes
<h3sp4wn> TheGateKeeper: There is no reason easyubuntu cannot check the pci ids and do the correct thing (refusing to install anything at all if it is not sure)
<cryp> any1? please :/
<Daskreech2> petty: Short way is K Menu -> System -> Adept
<Daskreech2> petty: Shorter way is longer to write but faster to do
<hagus> Bliss, I have never tried to print to postscript or ghostscript.  I have printed a pdf file to give to professional printer but I guess that what you are suggesting is a bit more involved.
* TheGateKeeper prefers synaptic
<Daskreech2> TheGateKeeper: I've grown quite fond of adept
<TheGateKeeper> Daskreech2: just drives me nuts, I can use it, but it just irritates me so I don't
<Daskreech2> Why?
<hagus> I am not being deliberately awkward - just ignorant :)
<Daskreech2> hagus: Understood as long as you are not obnoxious :)
<petty> Daskreech2, what do I do after"  It should ask you for a password. That would be your password"  ????
<Daskreech2> petty: You put in your password in the passowrd box then adept should open
<petty> and then...it should have all options opened?
<TheGateKeeper> Daskreech2: just don't like the interface, and lost trust in it when I managed to get it go into an infinite loop in breezy
<Daskreech2> TheGateKeeper: Sweet how did you do that?
<TheGateKeeper> Daskreech2: not exactly sure, probable just a bug somewhere, didn't try repeating it, but it was when I was asking it to install several things all at the same time. I use Synaptic and apt-get depending on what I do, synaptic has always been rock solid (touches wood :-) ) at least so far
<Daskreech2> I got Synaptic to throw up once .. don't remember howI fixed it
<hagus> Blissex: What I was wondering was whether you were going to give me some pointers as to how to go about doing this postscript stuff?
<TheGateKeeper> brb
<Blissex> hagus: sorry, I haven't been following, but I could help as an exception. What's your situation now: Printer model? You got CUPS configured in some way? How familiar are you with sysadmin?
<hagus> not at all on linux
<hagus> I am reasonably familiar with windows
<Blissex> hagus: good, which printer is that then?
<hagus> HP business inkjet 1100
<hagus> It is on a USB
<mateusz> Jest kto z Polski
<hagus> HP website says that HP1100 has been discontinued by them.
<Blissex> hagus: ah that should be fairly easy, virtually all HP inkjets are supported by CUPS one way or another.
<Blissex> !polski
<ubotu> I know nothing about polski - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Blissex> !polish
<ubotu> I know nothing about polish - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Blissex> !poland
<ubotu> I know nothing about poland - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Blissex> hagus: and who cares? CUPS etc. have written their own drivers.
<Blissex> hagus: there are actually two different (actually more) drivers for HP inkjets...
<Blissex> hagus: how you tried just using the web interface for CUPS and select HP as the make of the inkjet and then selecting 1100 or something similar?
<mateusz> Jestem zaamany czy kto mni8e rozumie
<DaSkreech> nixternal`back: PIng
<DaSkreech> !po
<ubotu> I know nothing about po - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hagus> eek - nope
<DaSkreech> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hagus> I just used the wizard and asked for USB
<DaSkreech> Oh Cool :)
<Blissex> hagus: type in your browser: http://localhost:631/
<Blissex> hagus: and then select 'add printer' and log in as 'root'. You need to add a password to 'root' if you haven't already.
<hagus> .
<sorush20> hi guys, I am running some gnome applications but I don't have gnome installed would this be considered by gnome version if I were to file a bug report ? ii  gnome-bin           1.4.2-30            Miscellaneous binaries used by GNOME
<Blissex> sorush20: that would be OK.
<hagus> It offers me a chocice of two printers Blissex:
<hagus> one with hp/usb in front of it
<Blissex> hagus: USB or not does not matter a log as long as you specify the right device name (like '/dev/usblp0')
<hagus> Actually there are several offered but only two that mention hp
<hagus> OK ty
<slow-motion> re
<Blissex> hagus: were you at the 'device for it'? If so then select 'usb lp'
<nixternal> DaSkreech: pong?
<Blissex> hagus: because that is about the output connector, not the manufacturer or model, they get asked next.
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Still on the Newsletter comitte type writer thingy?
<nixternal> i have no clue..i was just filling in while MG was afk
<hagus> hm - it keeps telling me that authentication failed for me as root
<nixternal> i have been AFK this week, and now am in the process of getting back into the swing of things
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Ah So who do I gnip if I want to find out about UWN #8?
<hagus> Should I have a username as root or just a blank or the word "root".  I am confused.
<nixternal> #*-doc someone..i will look into it here in a bit
<hagus> It does not matter what I enter, it does not like it :(
<Hawkwind> Why doesn't Kubuntu have something like this....specifically with Kubuntu images instead of Ubuntu images:  http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/index.php
<DaSkreech> Blissex:Helping hagus?
<Blissex> DaSkreech: hoping :-)
<hagus> Gimme a few minutes plz :)
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure but I think hagus might be confused about root. I'm not really following
<Blissex> hagus: BTW, just checked and the 1100 is there...
<hagus> I am the CUPS site.
<Blissex> DaSkreech: I suspect so, and anyhow I suggested use of the CUPS web interface.
<hagus> When I fill in the first page questions about the name of printer etc., it takes me to a page which offers me a whole range of choices of connectors or something.
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Isn't Kubuntu right there on the page?
<hagus> One of these says: hp business inkjet 1100 USB #1 (hp business inkjet 1100)
<hagus> the other says hp:/usb/hp_business_inkjet_1100?serial=CN************* (HP hp_business_inkjet_1100)
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Yes, but there are only images that say 'Ubuntu' and none that specifically show that the user is running Kubuntu or Xubuntu or whatever else
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I meant image wise specifically for the variants of *Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: So write to the guys and say here use this along with a nice Kubuntu image :)
<hagus> Is that site to which you pointed me one for which I must be already registered, Blissex?
<hagus> or is it on my own machine?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I just did :P
<Blissex> hagus: that is not a site, it is just a web interface on your own machine.
<hagus> ok ty.
<petty> anycody knows the password for superuser (su command in  terminal window ) ???
<Blissex> hagus: you must log in as 'root' when prompted.
<Blissex> petty: you gotta set it yourself or use 'sudo'
<hagus> It is asking me for username
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: let me know how that goes :) I'd use one of the Kubuntu stickers
<Blissex> hagus: have you set a password for the user 'root'?
<DaSkreech> !root > petty
<hagus> I do not think that I have come to think of it.
<hagus> I have just set the password for hagus.
<petty> tx
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I definitely will.  Hopefully Melissa will add an image for each seperate derivative of the project
<hagus> please forgive me for being so backward on this.
<Blissex> hagus: then for the sake of this, open a Konsole and type 'sudo passwd root'
<DaSkreech> Melissa?
<aliasfred> mel you mean ? :)
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Melissa Draper is the one who runs that project
<hagus> password updated successfully !
<BluesKaj> anyone know a URL that uses Flash , I'd like to test out my install :)
<DaSkreech> www.macromedia.com ?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: www.orisinal.com
<Blissex> hagus: now type "root" as the user name, and whatever password you chose.
<BluesKaj> something with flash based video
<hagus> have done that but it tells me I am not authenticated :(
<BluesKaj> thx DaSkreech :)
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: google video
<hagus> Should I pick internet printing protocol rather than the name of the printer?
<petty> DaScreech...."!root" is a password for su?   is not working i get "authentification failure"
<hagus> Must the password for the user and the root be different?
<petty> no
<uniq> hagus: must not, but it is good practice.
<petty> how do i log in as root?
<RogueX> Hello everyone
<uniq> petty: login from where? to where?
<hagus> I wonder if it could have been to do with adept updater wanting to update?
<hagus> I had adept open while I was trying this stuff?
<uniq> hagus: why do you want a root password?
<petty> login on kubuntu or on a terminal window
<RogueX> Does anyone know if there is a setting to let you have the windows remember where they were last opened?
<draik> petty, su
<petty> su ask for password
<draik> petty, type 'su' then hit enter and it will ask for your password
<hagus> I am trying to print to my printer, uniq.
<petty> my orig passwd not working
<uniq> petty: why would you want to do that? all administrative tasks should be done with 'sudo command' if you really want a root shell session, 'sudo -s' works.
<petty> get auth failure
<uniq> hagus: do you need to login as root to print?
<hagus> I have not been able to print at all so I do not know the answer to that question :)
<mateusz> Mowi kto po Polsku
<petty> how does one login as root?
<uniq> draik: on kubuntu systems you can't just run 'su' and type your password, as the root account is disabled by default. You would first have to set a rootpassword with 'sudo passwd root'.
<lmodl> hello
<Blissex> hagus: if you don't my id in a line it is difficult for me to see your messages...
<hagus> Sorry Blissex :)
<petty> how do i enable root account?
<RogueX> petty: sudo
<Blissex> hagus: have you written "root" in the user field of the CUPS form?
<root> for login in graphical mode?
<petty> plse no sudo....i want to log as root in kubuntu
<uniq> petty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DaSkreech> petty: You don't need to
<DaSkreech> petty: You can sudo su
<petty> yes i would like to...lol
<hagus> yes Blissex :) several times
<hagus> I have even changed my root password to make it different from my user pwd and still no joy.
<mateusz> Rozumie kto po polsku a nie tylko ten piepszony angielski
<Blissex> hagus: and the password you set with 'sudo passwd root' in the ''password'' field.
<mateusz> do szkoy nie chodziliscie
<DaSkreech> mateusz: What language?
<mateusz> po polsku
<hagus> yes Blissex - I have tried every combination that I could think of.
<DaSkreech> !polish
<ubotu> I know nothing about polish - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Damn :-(
<hagus> It forbids me as root and user.
<DaSkreech> mateusz: Hold on
<draik> uniq, I thought petty already did that
<root> i can login as root in graphical mode and i got a different password for it..
<Blissex> hagus: open 'Konsole' as normal user and then type 'su root' and then use the password you set. Does this work?
<root> as u see
<Blissex> root: is that <hagus>?
<hagus> I am not the same as root Blissex :)
<uniq> hagus: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface
<Blissex> uniq: aaaaahhh goos idea.
<Blissex> uniq: aaaaahhh good idea.
<DaSkreech> Anyone speak polish?
<hagus> OK, I shall go and have a look at that and stop frustrating everyone (myself included) :)  I am grateful for the help, if that counts for anything  :)
<DaSkreech> hagus: Hang around here and things make more sense... after a while
<hagus> I am keen to beat this linux problem but my wife is moaning at me because she used to connect to my printer via windows network.
<hagus> So, I am under pressure from her indoors :)
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> mateusz: nie mog znajdowa polski serwer
<hagus> I will catch you folk laterr when I have experimented a bit more.
<hagus> Thanks to everyone for patience.
<DaSkreech> mateusz: JA bd widzie jeeli mog znajdowa kogo kto (ktry) mwi jzyk polski (blask) dla was
<gplfighter> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<hagus> My excuse is that I am 53 years of age - so the grey cells are much greyer and slower on the uptake.
<DaSkreech> gplfighter: Doh!
<DaSkreech> hagus: Welcome :) I'm the same and I'm like 20 :-)
<DaSkreech> !pl > mateusz
<RogueX> Does Kubuntu have a themes installer?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<rnisly> does anyone know how to get sound working on a laptop running dapper?
<RogueX> DaSkreech: Know where/what it is?
<crimsun> rnisly: be more precise regarding your hardware, please?
<DaSkreech> System Settings
<rnisly> sound card or other stuff
<RogueX> DaSkreech: Yes I went there
<crimsun> rnisly: right, but /which/ sound card?
<DaSkreech> Did you search for theme?
<adam__> any1 here play runescape? I can't get the sound working on it, I beleive it uses MIDI
<rnisly> im not sure its a acer aspire 1640z
<rnisly> i'll google
<crimsun> rnisly: pastebin ``lspci -v |grep -i audio && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<crimsun> adam__: does your sound hardware have midi support included?
<adam__> IDK. MIDI worked when I had windows installed....
<RogueX> DaSkreech: If your talking about Appearance that is not a theme installer.. I am looking for something like the orginal KDE gives you were it installs a theme package
<crimsun> adam__: start by telling what sound hardware you have.
<rnisly> intel 82801
<crimsun> rnisly: I need all the information that I requested on pastebin, please.
<rnisly> won't it ban me if i paste all of it?
<Hawkwind> rnisly: pastebin.ca is a website to paste it to
<adam__> where do I find out the hardware? could it be NVIDIA GeForce?
<rnisly> crimsun : http://pastebin.ca/115706
<adam__> In K Menu>System Settings>Sound &Multimedia>Hardware tab>Select your MIDI Device, there's none listed.
<adam__> i probably need a driver?
<crimsun> adam__: a geforce is a video card. I need to know your /sound/ card.
<crimsun> adam__: pastebin ``lspci -v |grep -i audio''
<mark___> hey guys I'm having a little trouble installing xmms
<mark___> cant find it in the apt-get list
<crimsun> mark___: is your main repository enabled? are you using a ubuntu mirror?
<mark___> yep
<mark___> as far as I know
<mark___> maybe I should check
<adam__> 0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio (rev c2)
<adam__> 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio (rev c2)
<mark___> lol
<mark___> how do I check?
<crimsun> adam__: so no, your hardware doesn't have support included. You need to load snd-seq, then start timidity -iA.
<crimsun> adam__: ``sudo modprobe snd-seq && timidity -iA''
<crimsun> mark___: apt-cache policy xmms |grep 500
<mark___> k
<crimsun> rnisly: ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<adam__> bash: timidity: command not found
<mark___> that tells me this: 500 http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<rnisly> 0: Realtek ALC883
<adam__> (i'm new to linux sry)
<crimsun> adam__: install it.
<crimsun> (use Adept)
<crimsun> rnisly: ouch.
<crimsun> mark___: good. Now pastebin (don't paste in here) the entire error spew you get when you attempt to install it from the command line.
<rnisly> ya...
<crimsun> rnisly: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r) |grep ^ii |awk '{ print $3 }'
<mark___> it'll jyst be a sec cause I'm downloading eclipse at the mo
<rnisly> 2.6.15-23.39
<mikearthur> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131869 can people please try and check and confirm this bug
<crimsun> rnisly: please update to 2.6.15-26.46
<rnisly> can i use apt-get?
<rnisly> apt-get upgrade kernel
<rnisly> ?
<crimsun> rnisly: yes, just apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<mark_> I have a little problem
<mark_> mark@ExternalHD:~$ sudo apt-get install xmms
<mark_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mark_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rnisly> crimsun : after i update my kernel should it work?
<dr_willis> you got some other apt program going.
<mark_> yeah
<crimsun> rnisly: it might. We've had tremendous problems getting the routing on realtek 88xs working correctly.
<mark_> i cancelled eclipse downloading halfway thru so I could get onto xmms
<rnisly> ok
<mark_> is eclipse still downloading?
<Hawkwind> Anyone know what's up with archive.ubuntu.com today ?
<uniq> mark_: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock' will ask you if you want to kill whatever process locking.
<crimsun> Hawkwind: bandwidth problems at the London DC. Use a mirror. It won't be fixed for several more days (~week).
<mark_> ok ty
<Hawkwind> crimsun: What would you suggest using or where can I get a list of mirrors ?
<tangmubai> hello. is somewhere a fixed krusader package, witch did not cras when on dir contains duplicate filenames (with different case) ?
<mark_> uniq how do i learn stuff like that?
<crimsun> Hawkwind: there's a wiki page for mirrors.
<mark_> instead of bothering you guys?
<sepp> .
<crimsun> Hawkwind: additionally, kubuntu.org packages are mirrored.
<adam__> ya  thought DOS had some weird commands.......where do i learn linux commands?
<Hawkwind> crimsun: So something like us.archive.ubuntu.com should work ok ?
<dr_willis> adam__,  google  is your friend.
<mark_> i had a great big book that came with dos
<dr_willis> adam__,  and linux's shell (bash) and so on makes much more sence then dos ever did.
<mark_> had all the commands there
<dr_willis> mark_,   oodles of bash tutorials out there. :P
<damel> a good ftp client ?
<Hawkwind> damel: ftp from CLI, gFTP, kftpgrabber, prozilla, kbear
<dr_willis> damel,  define 'good' :) vs.. just works..
<damel> .)
<uniq> mark_: well.. you can buy a semi-advanced linux/unix book. Search the web for linux/unix commandline tips and tricks. or stay in here asking questions and looking at answers to others :)
<damel> lol
<damel> thanks
<bigbill52a> how do you over ride the log in manager for kdm?
<uniq> damel: 'yafc' and 'lftp' for console ftp apps :)
<uniq> bigbill52a: override how?
<bigbill52a> i have tried changing it...but it is shure stubborn
<bigbill52a> so you can have a different background, etc
<dr_willis> thers a gui/setting/preferance program in the menus somewhre  for kde.
<damel> thanks
<bigbill52a> they dont over ride the dern thing
<adam__> draik: i'm not a registered user I guess cause it blocks my messages in private chat
<dr_willis> Then ya are doing somthing very odd... they work fine for me.. you are enablign the administrator mode?
<draik> Sorry adam__
<bigbill52a> yes
<draik> Let me list them again for you
<adam__> no  i was getting ur messages I got them.
<draik> This compares DOS to Unix commands  http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/unix_for_dos_users.html
<draik> That's a good start
<adam__> but where do i register?
<draik> !register > adam__
<uniq> bigbill52a: open /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc in a editor. go to line 450 and uncomment it. (add # at the very start of the line)
<uniq> bigbill52a: now you've disabled the kubuntu theme on KDM.
<draik> This link shows you all the commands, well most of them anyway... http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/
<bigbill52a> thanks
<draik> Here's another good one... http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/basic.shtml
<dek> my Kubuntu doesn't recognize 2 of my NTFS partitions, what should I do?
<dek> it's like they didn't exist, impossible to mount
<draik> This is basics... http://www.ss64.com/bash/index.html
<adam__> k thanks draik that should be enough for now
<draik> Kew. That's all I had anyway
<htraki> hello to all
<draik> dr_willis, google is the good friend. google.com/linux is a better friend
<jollyroger> Can someone help me with the adept installer?
<TheGateKeeper> dek: have you consulted the ntfs howto's on the ubuntu forums?
<dek> nope, lemme check
<draik> jollyroger, what's wrong with your adept installer?
<jollyroger> well, i cant even mark the packages i want to install..
<jollyroger> it seems like it dont connect at all..
<dr_willis> you ran it as root with sudo?
<draik> you mean you have a lag or you can't select the packages?
<bigbill52a> theme =    comment that line?
<jollyroger> i tryed both that and login as root in graphical mode (i enabled that)
<jollyroger> the packages are greymarked..
<htraki> jollyroger:what site is set up in sources.list?
<jollyroger> and the list is not updated..
<draik> apt-get update
<draik> apt-get upgrade
<TheGateKeeper> jollyroger: you should have a dialog appear asking you for your password when you start adept from the menu system
<bigbill52a> should i change line 446 to false
<draik> TheGateKeeper, I don't have a PW pop-up. Disabled it
<htraki> apt-get update is the right command
<jollyroger> do i have to reboot or something afterwards?
<jollyroger> cause it dont work anyway..
<TheGateKeeper> draik: you run as root?
<draik> nope
<jollyroger> Y
<htraki> no,just restart adept
<jollyroger> well, that didnt work..
<draik> TheGateKeeper, I edited my /etc/sudoers file
<rr72> who listens to in flames?
<MikeMcA> Hi. Noob here, running kubuntu dapper.  I'm trying to find the python2.4-profiler package, which I've been told is only available from a "non-free repo."  Is there a specific repository I need to add or do I need to hunt around to find a specific one that has the package I want?  Thanks.
<jollyroger> <rr72> me..
<rr72> jollyroger~ what does touch of red mean or representis?
<jollyroger> touch of red?
<rr72> *represent
* rr72 is listening to: In Flames - Bottled
<rr72> oops
<Dinofly> MikeMcA: activate universe, multiverse and "commercial" repos using adept
* rr72 is listening to: In Flames - Touch of Red
<htraki> MikeMCA: I paste my sources.list I use,add in adept
<htraki> deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted multiverse universe
<htraki> deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted multiverse universe
<CVirus-Cilantro> what language is the systemsettings tool written with ?
<htraki> deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted multiverse universe
<htraki> deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted multiverse universe
<htraki> deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-proposed main restricted multiverse universe
<MikeMcA> htraki: thanks
<ThunderStruck> htraki: dont paste in here please
<htraki> Apply and refresh
<jollyroger> i've restarted adept in root(graphmode) but the same problem appears..
<mark_> guys
<MikeMcA> htraki: I see now what I was missing: I didn't realize you could add universe and multiverse components to each of the distribution categories.
<MikeMcA> Awesome, thanks
<mark_> im stuck trying to install a gmail notifier
<draik> mark_ for firefox?
<mark_> i have a folder with a few files in it
<htraki> good luck
<mark_> i think it's standalone
<rnisly> mark_ did you try kcheckgmail?
<mark_> it'll open whatever browser you want
<mark_> ohh i'll do that
<rnisly> ok
<draik> mark_ I have mine installed from the firefox extension
<mark_> looks like problem solved
<mark_> brbr
<RogueX> I just downloaded .deb files can someone tell me what program to use to install?
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<draik> RogueX, just do 'sudo dpkg -i <package_name>'
<dr_willis> read up on apt-get and the use of it.. 'dpkg -i whatever.deb' if you are luck will work
<RogueX> Thanks
<dr_willis> :P
<htraki> RougeX: dpkg -i command as root
<draik> np
<CVirus-Cilantro> what language is the systemsettings tool written with ?
<mark_> that kgmail thing is working thanks
<RogueX> I ftp libdvdcss2 because it seems that PLF is down.  I hope I am doing this right :)
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: sure you have the correct url?
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: I  got it in my sources.list file
<htraki> RogueX: no libdvdcss 4 dapper
<TheGateKeeper> !pastebin > gatekeeper
<RogueX> htraki: I dont know...
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: I dont know that.. can you explain??
<htraki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats to get help
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: This is what I got.  deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: should look like that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19719
<mark_> ok last question
<mark_> if I have a keyboard with play stop fast forward buttons, can I get that to work with xmms?
<mark_> easily i mean
<mark_> lol if it's complicated I dont want to know
<rnisly> mark_  you can use klinekd with amarok not sure about xmms
<htraki> thx TheGateKeeper 4 the package
<mark_> i'll try that
<TheGateKeeper> htraki: yw :-)
<mark_> where can I find klinekd?
<rnisly> adept :P
<rnisly> klineakd.sourceforge.net i think
<mark_> ohh
<mark_> duh
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: this is what I get when I try to get libdvdcss2 from adept manager - There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<TheGateKeeper> rnisly: 404 error
<rnisly> mark_: lineak.sourceforge.net
<htraki> RougeX: use the url in browser
<CVirus-Cilantro> what language is the systemsettings tool written with ?
<RogueX> htraki: Dont understand..
<htraki> I paste the link 4 libdvdcss
<DaSkreech> Can you recover deleted flies from aext3 FS?
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: I put thosThere was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.e lines in sources.list and no change... same error message
<htraki> Do U use dapper?
<RogueX> htraki: Yes I am
<htraki> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/free/libdvdcss2/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1plf4_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: don't like the sound of that, not sure why that sould be happening, you could try modifying your sources.list then try sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories just correct PLF repos as per http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19719
<Jack1> hi
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: htraki plan sounds better go with that
<Jack1> how can i make the font in the konqueror panel smaller (where it says location, edit,view,..)?
<htraki> RogueX says nothing,is he still here?
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: Got error
<RogueX> I put the repo in sources.list
<RogueX> thats the error I got.
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: did you try htraki's method??
<RogueX> htraki: I just got your file going to try it now
<htraki> OK
<ccc__> Jack1: the menu? system settings > appearance > fonts > menu
<RogueX> htraki: looks like it installed
<htraki> Cool,try to play an crypted DVD
<Jack1> system settings > appearance > fonts only for webpages not for the menu
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: what does this command return? cat /etc/issue
<RogueX> it works!
<RogueX> yeah  dvd plays
* David___ is away: Away at the moment
<htraki> then libdvdcss works
<dein> 3.5.4 is working now?
<XVampireX> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<XVampireX> hmm
<TheGateKeeper> dein: yes allegedly
<XVampireX> I need kde headers to install kbfx
<soulrider> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: what does this command return? cat /etc/issue
<dein> anyone know about its stability compared to 3.5.3?
<ccc__> Jack1: not sure i understand you. that font settings changes the menu fonts.
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: /etc/issue  ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<bl3ssing> hello guys, how're you doing?
<bl3ssing> :)
<htraki> hello bl3ssing
<dein> not to mention, is it faster than 3.5.3?
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: that's ok just checking, sources.list all say dapper not breezy?
<bl3ssing> htraki, are'u ok?
<Jack1> <ccc__>i want to chnage the panel font size but in he settings only the fonts for webpages and filebrowsing are adaptable
<bl3ssing> which's the best java IDE for linux? does anybody know?
<htraki> Im all right, How do U do?
<hagus> I am pleased to report success after studying the advice received in this channel.  I can now print to my printer.  Hurray!
<Jack1> is opera recommendable over konqeror as web browser?
<XVampireX> Yeah, it's pretty good
<bl3ssing> hagus, this channel's really helpful. I wanted to update my Kubuntu from the older vers. to the newest ... and I did it. :D
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: I am talking out of ignorance here but don't most use eclipse?
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: I still show problem that started all this..  libdvdcss2 - conflict: libdvdcss0.0.1
<ccc__> Jack1: i'm talking about "system settings" in the k-menu, which alters your global settings (including konqueror). not the one in konqueror.
<hagus> Firefox is jolly good too imho :)
<htraki> As good know IBM has IDE 4 linux
<ccc__> Jack1: i prefer opera, but konqueror is good :) both are way faster than for example firefox
<bl3ssing> TheGateKeeper, but? ...
<Jack1> <ccc__>right but i cannot adapt the size onlyin konqui can i?
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: so now I cant update or remove libdvdcss2
<Jack1> konqi should start up faster than firefox as a genuine kde thing is this right?
<bl3ssing> any music composing software in linux? I mean .. the best? :)
<Jack1> than opera i mean
<htraki> RougeX: tried dpkg --purge command
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: have you synaptic installed?
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: yes
<DaSkreech> hagus: Make sure your wife gives you a kiss :)
<DaSkreech> bl3ssing: There is an article on it on ars technica
<hagus> I want to be able to share my printer with others on my wired home network.  Now that I managed to communicate with the printer, what do I do?  lol DaSkreech :)
<bl3ssing> what's a ars technica?
<htraki> Dont know any music creator prg
<bl3ssing> DaSkreech, what's a ars technica?
<hagus> She will not give me the kiss until I let her print from my printer :)
<Jack1> technical art?
<DaSkreech> bl3ssing: Gimmie a moment
<RogueX> htraki: I ran command but it says file isnt installed but Adept manager and synaptic says they are
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: go with htraki suggestion , but you could start up synaptic, see if there are any broken packages and either reinstall or remove
<bl3ssing> DaSkreech, sure. :)
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: I ran command but it says file isnt installed but Adept manager and synaptic says they are
<DaSkreech> bl3ssing: http://arstechnica.com/guides/tweaks/linux-audio.ars
<htraki> RougeX: dpkg --list libdvdcss
<RogueX> It seems as though all the package managers think there are files installed when there really is not.  Anyway to fix that?
<RogueX> htraki:  un  libdvdcss      <none>         (no description available)
<htraki> dpkg -l | grep libdvdcss
<RogueX> ii  libdvdcss2                             1.2.9-1plf4                             portable abstraction library for DVD decrypt
<DaSkreech> hagus: There was a document on it....
<htraki> I think there isnt any other dvdcss
<RogueX> htraki: OK I am pretty sure the problem now is that dpkg thinks there are files installed on the system when they are not
* hagus goes to google networking linux
<htraki> Did U see that the dpkg says setting up libdvdcss after install
<Jack1> could i copy my bookmarks from konqi in opera ? would it work?
<RogueX> htraki: dpkg thinks the files libdvdcss0.0.1 and libdvdcss0.0.2 are installed but they are not.  I did a file search on the whole system and they are not found
<Hawkwind> Jack1: Doubtful as it probably uses a different layout
<Hawkwind> Jack1: You might be able t export them from Opera though, not sure
<htraki> In /usr/lib dir by hand?
<DaSkreech> hagus: I think it might be at the CUPS site
<hagus> ah ok ty DaSkreech :)
<RogueX> htraki: yes those 2 files are not installed even though Adept Manager and Synaptic says they are
<Hawkwind> RogueX: Did you do a sudo updatedb *before* searching for the files on your system ?
<RogueX> htraki: Any way to clear them?
<Jack1> there is an option import from konqu. but it doesnt show me the hidden folders and the bookmars are in the hidden folder .kde
<htraki> Then U have to create those files with links
<Jack1> how to show that?
<htraki> Tried dpkg --purge libdvdcss2
<Jack1> ah ok its cool
<Jack1> import from konqueror then open home/usrname/.kde/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<RogueX> htraki: Just ran that command
<RogueX> htraki: I assume I need to try and reinstall?
<Jack1> however konqui has this nice amarok plugin
<Hawkwind> Jack1: So you got your bookmarks now ?
<htraki> I dont know?!
<BluesKaj> OK, it looked like my konsol install of DeCSS was successful but it does show up in synaptic even after updating and upgrading apt ...is there another way to see if DeCSS is installed ?
<BluesKaj> doesn't show up
<soulrider> !nonfree
<ubotu> I know nothing about nonfree - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: dpkg -l DeCSS
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Assuming that is the actual name of the app.  Might just be decss or something similar
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: how long ago did you install dapper, fresh install or upgrade?
<Jack1> <Hawkwind>yes it works fine actually using konqueror has many advantages
<draik> Is there a way of knowing the install date of Kubuntu?
<RogueX> htraki: I am back to the same thing again.. LOL  Adept says libdvdcss2 not installed and cant because of confilict
<Jack1> just opera works better with those flash things and stuff
<rr72> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack1> <rr72>i read that
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: I just installed last week
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: can you play dvds?
<rr72> Jack1~ that was for my own reading
<Jack1> <rr72>ok sry i thought that was response
<rr72> i don't even know u had a question, im not here, im playing a game
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: not since I ran the purge command
<DaSkreech> rr72: please stop doing that in the channel play with the bot in /msg
<htraki> RogueX:Command line never fails
<DaSkreech> rr72: Bots get lonely too :)
<rr72> DaSkreech~ that ws my first time "playing" with that bot
<htraki> use dpkg
<RogueX> TheGateKeeper: is there anyway to fix dpkg's index list of what is installed?
<Hawkwind> LOL DaSkreech
<rr72> i have 3 bots and they all do nothing, they are just code they can't get lonely
<RogueX> htraki: what was that suggestion to making the files?
<rr72> can i get source code for opera?
<htraki> dpkg --pending
<DaSkreech> Yeah but if it's confusing people in the channel it's not helping. You can play with it in /msg
<gnomefre1k> rr72: no
<TheGateKeeper> RogueX: beyond my current knowledge sorry :-(
<rr72> gnomefre1k~ :(
<rr72> DaSkreech~ i wasnt playing
<rr72> gnomefre1k~ any specific reason or no?
<gnomefre1k> rr72: its closed source
<rr72> that would be a good reason
<gnomefre1k> brb
<rr72> ty gnomefre1k
<RogueX> htraki: dpkg --pending... needs action item
<htraki> add --purge after pending
<RogueX> I ran it
<bl3ssing> DaSkreech, did you find out which's the best of the audio programs in linux?
<DaSkreech> bl3ssing: Did you read the article?
<mmorris> Is anyone here answering questions?
<mmorris> Hello???
<DaSkreech> mmorris: No
<DaSkreech> Doh! I just naswered one
<TheGateKeeper> mmorris: first you have to ask one :-)
* DaSkreech waits for admin to kick him
<mmorris> oh
<uniq> mmorris: shoot.
* uniq kicks daskreech.
<uniq> :)
<mmorris> I am brand spankin new to Kubuntu...but I was told about XGL, where can I find this at?
* DaSkreech peers looking for the admin badge
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Might want to finish with the spanking before that :)
<mmorris> ha ha
<mmorris> spanking is over with...
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DaSkreech> The last URL
<DaSkreech> It will break stuff you have been warned
<RogueX> DaSkreech: Know anything about how to fix dpkg?
<DaSkreech> What's broken?
<TheGateKeeper> mmorris: not officially supported to you might want to learn to walk before you try to run, there are also other channels if you need help with xgl like #ubuntu-xgl
<RogueX> DaSkreech: Adept says 2 files are install that are really not installed
<mmorris> okay... thanks
<DaSkreech> really?
<DaSkreech> Which two
<RogueX> DaSkreech: yes... and inturn it wont let me install packages
<RogueX> DaSkreech: because of conflict
<DaSkreech> have you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a
<uniq> RogueX: what packages are you talking about? and what files?
<RogueX> DaSkreech: just did now...   lol
<RogueX> uniq: I have 2 files libdvdcss0.0.1 and libdvdcss0.0.2 NOT on system but Adept and Synaptic thinks they are so I can not install libdvdcss2 because of conflict with the 2 no existent files
<DaSkreech> RogueX: Worked?
<uniq> RogueX: if adept and synaptic think they are, did you try to remove them?
<RogueX> DaSkreech: no  :( still listed
<RogueX> uniq: how do you remove somthing thats not there?
<uniq> RogueX: tried to remove them with 'sudo dpkg -P libdvdcss0.0.1' ?
<uniq> RogueX: well.. adept/synaptic/dpkg doesn't just make up installed packaged.
<uniq> packages.. that is.
<RogueX> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove libdvdcss0.0.1 which isn't installed.
<uniq> ok, what's the error when you try to install libdvdcss2 then?
<Ertain> Every time I download the ManDVD archive for the latest release, Ark can't open it.
<RogueX> uniq: Synaptic installed it.. finally.. some progress..
<RogueX> uniq: But Adept Manager still reports conflict.  eventhough its installed
<uniq> what conflict? error message please.
<bl3ssing> yes
<bl3ssing> DaSkreech, YES!
<bl3ssing> DaSkreech, rosegarden is the ONE?
<DaSkreech> So grab the one that speaks to you and try it out :)
<mmorris> If I install a program from Adept, how does that work?
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Which program?
<nizoral> ciao a tutti ho un problema con firefox scaricc.. con apt-get potete aiutarmi??? grazie
<mmorris> that 3d thing
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<RogueX> uniq: does not give error message just shows " conflict : libdvdcss0.0.1
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Ah XGL and compiz?
<mmorris> well, just 3d desktop
<mmorris> i don't want to try the real thing yet
<DaSkreech> Ahhhm hold on
<mmorris> lol
<uniq> RogueX: ok, what if you try to do something with apt-get in konsole?
<mmorris> okay
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Oh that thing. It gives you an applet so that you have a button the taskbar
<RogueX> uniq: I think I am going to give up and worry about it when it breaks again.  It is only a problem when an update comes out then I cant install the update
<DaSkreech> Then you press it and your desktop goes 3D
<DaSkreech> Well the switcher goes 3D
<mmorris> where is the button?
<mmorris> I dont see it
<RogueX> uniq: Thank you
<mmorris> DaScreech - where is the button that it gives me?
<DaSkreech> mmorris: As I recall Right click the taskbar and select add applet
<mmorris> which applet is it?
<mmorris> I dont see it in there
<rmw75> need help with wireless card
<mmorris> DaScreech: which applet do I add?  I dont see it in the list6
<mmorris> list
<DaSkreech> HOld on
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Can You open a konsole?
<mmorris> yea
<DaSkreech> type 3ddesk
<mmorris> oh, okay
<DaSkreech> It worked?
<mmorris> so, everytime I want to do that, I have to type that command in?
<mmorris> yeah, it worked... but it was so small, I couldn't see the screen... that just turned the desktops
<DaSkreech> Nope add a non KDE menu launcher applet
<DaSkreech> You can adjust the distance
<rmw75> need help with wireless card
<DaSkreech> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mmorris> DaSkreech:  what do I type in this Non-KDE Application?
<rmw75> it's installed right just not activating
<scott> hiya folks
<scott> any got any tips for a new Linux user on using K9 copy
<mmorris> DaSkreech: you here?
<DaSkreech> You can name the top too anything that you like
<DaSkreech> the thrid one is 3ddesk in quotes
<DaSkreech> "3ddesk"
<mmorris> executable?
<scott> I have a dvd of my holiday that a friend put together and it is encryted and will not actually make further copies
<DaSkreech> Yes
<mmorris> then what?
<DaSkreech> You can press the button with the gears to choose a new icon if you like
<DaSkreech> Then I think you can press ok
<DaSkreech> Then use that button
<mmorris> How can I adjust the distance?
<DaSkreech> Erm
<mmorris> What is Erm?
<mmorris> you may not even be talking to me...
<DaSkreech> I think there is a config file
<mmorris> where would that be at, and what would it be called?
<DaSkreech> look in ~/.3ddesktop
<scott> I am told it is like shrink but it does not seem to work the same way
<mmorris> where would that be DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> Sorry
<DaSkreech> ~ is your home folder
<mmorris> I didn't see one there
<DaSkreech> and a . means that it's a hidden folder
<DaSkreech> So look in the view menu and show hidden folders
<mmorris> sorry, I see it
<DaSkreech> Though I'm thinking maybe not...
<mmorris> All it has is a file in it called pid
<DaSkreech> ok
<mmorris> I open pid and all I get is a 6024
<DaSkreech> Still have the konsole open?
<mmorris> yes
<DaSkreech> type man 3ddesk
<DaSkreech> That should give you a manual you can read
<shadedpast>  Help neither of my cd drives are displayed in media
<shadedpast> it wont register them when inserted either it says file cannot be found
<DaSkreech> Does your cdroms turn up in the system settings?
<shadedpast> no
<DaSkreech> Hrmm
<DaSkreech> And they turn up in the BIOS?
<shadedpast> o they apear in system settings
<DaSkreech> Do they have any error messages?
<shadedpast> no
<DaSkreech> This is under Disks and filesystems?
<shadedpast> ???
<shadedpast> o yes
<mmorris> DaSkreech... I hate to be a bother, but I don't understand that stuff...
<DaSkreech> mmorris: What does it say?
<DaSkreech> Ok does it say disabled?
<DaSkreech> shadedpast: Does it say disabled?
<mmorris> it looks like it gives me a list of commands, but they don't mean anything to me...
<mmorris> lol
<shadedpast> no
<shadedpast> it shows up normal
<DaSkreech> shadedpast: have you tried moutning them yourself?
<DaSkreech> mmorris: ok What don't you understand about them?
<shadedpast> but under media all that appears is my floppy
<shadedpast> how?
<DaSkreech> shadedpast: Want to do a quick dirty test?
<shadedpast> sure
<mmorris> Well, first of all I dont know which one is supposed to adjust the zoom, and second, if I did know, I wouldn't know how to use them... they all do the same thing.  I know I'm doing something wrong
<shadedpast> next to them it doesn't say disabled or enabled
<DaSkreech> Make a dir in your home folder called CDROM
<shadedpast> k
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Someone told me that there is a configuration file. See if they mention one in the manual just scan past the commands stuff
<DaSkreech> shadedpast: From the konsole type sudo mount /dev/cdrom ~/CDROM
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Do you read tihngs easier in the browser?
<soulrider> hi
<DaSkreech> hi
<soulrider> whats a good aprtition manager i can use to reformat an unformated partition ?
<mmorris> I see there is supposed to be a file called /etc/3ddesktop/3ddesktop.conf
<DaSkreech> gparted
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Sweet :-)
<DaSkreech> Ok can you open that in a text editor?
<shadedpast> it says block device /dev/cdrom is write protected
<mmorris> where is etc?
<DaSkreech> shadedpast: Erm Yeah I guess. Is it a blank CD?
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Under /
<shadedpast> no
<shadedpast> it's starcraft
<DaSkreech> AH :)
<shadedpast> broodwar
<DaSkreech> It works under Wine?
<mmorris> so, let me get this straight... in order to find a file in Kubuntu, you just type the file name in the address bar?
<DaSkreech> You could do that
<soulrider> theres somethign that is nto letting adept instyall programs, how can i know what it is? ia lready checked adn there are no instances of adept running
<DaSkreech> soulrider: how did you check
<soulrider> ksysguard
<soulrider> i went to konsole now
<soulrider> and i did
<soulrider> dpkg --configure -a
<DaSkreech> shadedpast: what's up?
<soulrider> apparently there were some stiff waiting to be insatlled
<DaSkreech> Yeah :-)
<shadedpast> it doesn't work yet
<mmorris> DaSkreech: what do I do now???   :)
<mmorris> sorry
<DaSkreech> Where are you at?
<shadedpast> me
<DaSkreech> You opened the file?
<DaSkreech> shadedpast: Yeah.
<DaSkreech> You tried to mount it from the command line?
<mmorris> yea, but can't make changes, and not sure I knew what changes to make if I could
<shadedpast> but it does appear under dev but it won't let me open
<mmorris> are you talking to me about the command line mount?
<DaSkreech> shadedpast: Yeah you can't open a dev file that's for the computer
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Nope
<mmorris> okay
<mmorris> sorry
<shadedpast>  o ok
<CVirus-Cilantro> what language is the systemsettings tool written with ?
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Read the file and see if the file makes any sense to you
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Oh You know what? try man 3ddesktop.conf
<shadedpast> DaSkreech: so now what
<mmorris> DaSkreech: It says that depth-how far to zoom out
<mmorris> I can't make any changes though
<DaSkreech> shadedpast: What did the sudo mount command give you?
<mmorris> okay, trying right now
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Ok That's what you need to change then
<shadedpast> DaSkreech: it said it mounted as read only
<mmorris> how do I change it?
<shadedpast> DaSkreech:  as i said before
<DaSkreech> shadedpast: Did you try opening the CDROM folder you made?
<shadedpast> DaSkreech:  no
<DaSkreech> shadedpast: Try that
<shadedpast> DaSkreech: ah it reads the disk
<DaSkreech> Yeah :-)
<shadedpast> it's there
<shadedpast> DaSkreech: it's there
<mmorris> how can I make changes in this .conf file
<shadedpast> DaSkreech: is it possible for it to work normally?
<soulrider> err, i got 3 NTFS partitions and sudo fdisk -l|grep NTFS is showing only one :/
<DaSkreech> shadedpast: Yes I should think so. I'm not sure how to diagnose it right now though
<shadedpast> DaSkreech: o ok
<DaSkreech> shadedpast: If you ask in here at an earlier time I'm sure you'd get help
<DaSkreech> mmorris: You may have to open it with a sudo
<DaSkreech> mmorris: In the konsole type kdesu kate /etc/3ddesktop/3ddesktop.conf
<shadedpast> DaSkreech: like around eight
<shadedpast> DaSkreech: ???
<DaSkreech> Umm . :-) I don't know what the time is now for you but if you like you can hang around here and ask when it gets busier
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Should ask you for a password
<mmorris> I alredy changed the depth
<shadedpast> DaSkreech:  o yeah duh, ok
<mmorris> is that all I do?
<mmorris> now should it be different?
<mmorris> still the same
<mmorris> DaSkreech: I think maybe I am supposed to use a command to change the depth
<mmorris> Is there a way I can send you this file to see if you can make heads or tails out of it?
* DaSkreech shrugs. I've never used it :)
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mmorris> In here?
<DaSkreech> use that site
<mmorris> what site?
<DaSkreech> !paste >  mmorris
<DaSkreech> nixternal_: Hey Bro
<DaSkreech> mmorris: The one the bot just sent you
<DaSkreech> bl3ssing: How goes?
<nixternal_> arg
<DaSkreech> nixternal_: Issues?
<nixternal_> my other machine is trashed..and i don't know if it is kernel or kde 3.5.4
<nixternal_> kde 3.5.4 will not run now..and it had been previously until i just did an update
* DaSkreech votes for puuting them into a death match whichever survives is the culprit and should be purged
<mmorris> DaSkreech...did you get it?
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Paste the link here
<DaSkreech> The URL that you get in the browser :)
<DaSkreech> mmorris: Did you just try to paste the file here?
* nixternal_ runs a mem test
<thompa> does anyone know what the latest kernel image update for amd64 is for?
#kubuntu 2006-08-05
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> !kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx is a replacement menu for KDE with enhanced features
<XVampireX> huh
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me install kbfx?
<XVampireX> SVN
<nixternal> heh, bad memory!!!
<XVampireX> please?
<TheGateKeeper> nixternal: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=c65377ad0afaae12d71bc370d8d08508&topic=609.from1154553701;topicseen#msg1338
<cpk2> i dont think you need to downgrade from .4 anymore?
<bl3ssing> downgrade? like can I downgrade from kubuntu 6.0.6 to kubuntu 5.10?
<TheGateKeeper> cpk2: just incase :-)
<cpk2> why would you want to bl3ssing?
<Agios> XVampireX: apt-get install kbfx kubuntu-artwork-kbfx
<bl3ssing> cpk2, was just a question.
<TheGateKeeper> bl3ssing: we are talking KDE here
<XVampireX> Agios hmm, I hope that works
<Agios> should if you have yout sources right
<bl3ssing> win+M means minimize all the windows in Windows XP. is there any command like that in linux?
<nixternal> does the Memtest program work at all?
<nixternal> everytime i run it, i get different results
<Agios> memtest86+ ? Yes, it works quite well.
<Hawkwind> nixternal: It needs to be run for atleast 12 hours though to get accurate results
<nixternal> ahhh...so i will make a mental note then to never use it, and to just plug in my sticks to my mem tester which will spit out everything in 5 seconds ;)
<Ertain> Has anyone had any troubles with getting ManDVD 2.0.10?  I've had some problems.
<mmorris> anybody in here?
<nixternal> no we all left..will be back soon :)
<DaSkreech> bl3ssing: Alt+Ctrl+D
<mmorris> I am havintg to open my console everytime I restart my computer.  Is there some kind of file I can create that will type in all of my commands for me
<DaSkreech> !Autostart
<ubotu> I know nothing about Autostart - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* DaSkreech thinks that should be a factiod
<nixternal> yes it should
<DaSkreech> `Anyway I have to go home now
<nixternal> create it then ;)_
<DaSkreech> Night!!
<nixternal> ARG!@#@
<Ertain> I wonder why I can't get the latest version of ManDVD?
<cpk2> does it set kbfx to the default menu if yo install it?
<cpk2> you*
<cpk2> my wireless seems to keep dying
<bl3ssing> who knows a good free music composing program in linux?
<cpk2> so anyone have any idea why my wireless card seems to die all the time? i have to continusly do ifdown ifup on it and am using ndiswrapper
<creature_> hi
<soylose> de donde es esta sala que pais?
<Kyral> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<luke_> how do u extract an .exe?
<Kyral> ...You don't
<soylose> whatttttttttttttt
<luke_> true, damn i fail
<soylose> what is this shitttt
<luke_> ?
<soylose> i dont understand
<Kyral> huh?
<soylose> walls of jericho
<Kyral> ....
<mighty-d> hola
<bl3ssing> i have a source code. how can I compile and than, install in order to use it?
<mighty-d> first check if you'got build-essential
<mighty-d> sudo apt-get -f install build-essential
<canllaith> ullo, anyone around who uses an iPod in Kubuntu ?
<nixternal> APIC error on CPU0: 01(01)
<nixternal> lovely!
<Agios> noapic
<Agios> if you can
<nixternal> amd xp 2000+
<nixternal> this machine is so hosed now
<nixternal> a freakin' upgrade killed it
<Agios> upgrades do that sometimes
<Agios> you do backups?
<nixternal> ~/ is seperate and my only worry
<Agios> format and clean install then
<cpk2> anyone have any idea why i keep on losing my wireless connection? using ndiswrapper and every 5-15 minutes have to do sudo ifdown sudo ifup to bring my connection back up
<nixternal> heh, that sounds like a typical windows solution though ;)
<Agios> I've never had an upgrade that didn't hose up somethng.
<nixternal> i have never had a problem actually on my other system
<plugs> can someone help me out? amarok and kaffeine won't play my mp3s, they just start and end and go down the list.
<nixternal> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nixternal> there you go plugs ^^
<plugs> hmmm
<darthlukan> hello everyone
<Agios> plugs: start them from a command line and see what errors pop up
<Agios> probably missing codecs or plugins
<darthlukan> question: anybody good with synaptic on amd_64 dapper?
<darthlukan> specifically with installing wine? I looked on the ubuntu forums and there was a very good post about it, but for some reason i get erroes
<nanaki_> hey crimsun, you around?
<darthlukan> console output from trying to $sudo apt-get --build source wine : checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<darthlukan> See `config.log' for more details.
<darthlukan> make: *** [config.status]  Error 77
<darthlukan> Build command 'cd wine-0.9.18~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06 && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc' failed.
<darthlukan> E: Child process failed
<darthlukan> anyone got any ideas?
<darthlukan> i already invoked $sudo apt-get build-deps wine
<Hawkwind> darthlukan: Use a pastebin instead of flooding the channel
<darthlukan> what's that?
<Hawkwind> pastebin.ca
<__osh__> darthlukan: and you've got build-essentials installed?
<darthlukan> yeah
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<darthlukan> thanks
<__osh__> darthlukan: looks like you've got some issues with your c compiler. what's the version of the compiler you have installed?
<darthlukan> gcc 3.4 if i remember right
<__osh__> darthlukan: not 4.0? I've got that.
<darthlukan> let me check, i just installed it today ;_
<nanaki_> well hey i guess crimsun isn't here but one of you other guys might know what to do
<nanaki_> i submitted a bug to launchpad a while ago, a minor cosmetic thing
<nanaki_> well i just found a fix for it inadvertently
<nanaki_> what should i do with the bug?
<darthlukan> gcc 4.0.3
<nanaki_> i hesitate to change it to fix released because it's not like a change in the kubuntu package was made
<__osh__> nanaki_: report how to fix it in the bugreport.
<nanaki_> see the page here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gtk-qt-engine/+bug/53958
<nanaki_> ya i did that
<nanaki_> should i change the status at all?
<__osh__> nanaki_: that's what I'd do. Then leave it. Someone who's handeling that package will decide what to do with it.
<nanaki_> ok thanks
<__osh__> darthlukan: can you compile anything with the gcc you've got installed?
<plugs> how do i let myself write to my sources.list which is owned by root?
<darthlukan> do i just copy the pastebin link to chat?
<__osh__> darthlukan: yep
<darthlukan> ok
<__osh__> plugs: sudo before your edit command.
<plugs> i'll try that
<darthlukan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19728
<darthlukan> i compiled vmware just fine last night
<darthlukan> C compiler was going fast too, but for some reason i have issues installing any version of wine that i have tried
<__osh__> darthlukan: perhaps a dumb question, but why compile everything? Why not using the binary packages? Not that it shouldn't work, but why?
<jmichaelx> in many cases, when i try to view embedded streaming video, i can get the audio, but where the video should be, i just have a black box that says 'no picture'. would anyone have an idea what i need to do to get this fixed?
<darthlukan> i was getting errors that there was no candidate
<darthlukan> even though i followed the walkthrough in the forum to the letter
<darthlukan> otherwise i would have just apt-get'd everything, so much easier!
<__osh__> darthlukan: sure is.
<darthlukan> not as easy as emerge in gentoo, but easy nonetheless
<darthlukan> ;)
<__osh__> darthlukan: emerge is easier than apt-get? how?
<darthlukan> easier for me to remember the commands
<__osh__> darthlukan: my wine from the repos is 0.9.9, which seems to be newer than what you're trying to build.
<darthlukan> and there are a lot of builtin options for fast mirrors
<darthlukan> did you have to do anything special to get apt-get to recognize it as a good candidate?
<__osh__> darthlukan: not that I dont' like emerge, I've tried it, but eventually I got bored with gentoo. too much time wasted on fixing things that should have been the default.
<__osh__> darthlukan: what do you mean by "good candidate"?
<darthlukan> true true
<darthlukan> the console output says that there are no good candidtates for install
<darthlukan> i'll pastebin the output
<kakalto> is there or is there not issues with kde3.5.4 atm?
<__osh__> I just installed wine 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 on my machine. seems to have gone quite well.
<darthlukan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19729
<darthlukan> there you go
<darthlukan> i was trying to install wine-0.9.18
<darthlukan> the newest one
<darthlukan> i think
<kakalto> darthlukan: what repos do you have enabled?
<kakalto> !wine > kakalto
<darthlukan> the defaults
<kakalto> !wine > darthlukan
<darthlukan> what is that?
<__osh__> !wine > _osh_
<kakalto> instructions
<kakalto> heheh.
<darthlukan> ahh thanks
<darthlukan> be back in a minute after i read those
<kakalto> okie dokie
<kakalto> good luck with it =)
<__osh__> darthlukan: kakalto probably can help you better than me. I'm off to bed anyway.
<darthlukan> thanks osh for trying
<__osh__> darthlukan: no worries. good luck.
<rOOb> anyone have any kinda idea why anything with wine can and does lock up or restart my computer....
<lmosher> Physical security isn't a concern for my laptop, but making things simple for my wife is... Is there a way to make the login screen look more like windows? I.E. just click a picture and you log in?
<shadedpast> help, I'm trying to play starcraft on a network with udp but when i click udp it unable to establish a connection or whatever, it worked on ubuntu
<rOOb> i have cedega,wine ,and crossover office and they all can crash my computer...i say it cuz sometimes it does
<shadedpast> no clu roob
<rOOb> my system will just suddenyl reboot...or freeze....
<Agios> rOOb: might want to test your ram
<linuxgoober> celeron is i586 right?
<rOOb> doesnt even look like it makes it to the logs
<rOOb> Agios, i will but i doubt its the ram
<jmichaelx> in many cases, when i try to view embedded streaming video, i can get the audio, but where the video should be, i just have a black box that says 'no picture'. would anyone have an idea what i need to do to get this fixed?
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Definitely sounds like a hardware issue
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Simple solution, use Windows if that's the right tool for the job :)
<Agios> linuxgoober: I believe that is correct
<shadedpast> any one no why starcraft doesn't work with wine?
<linuxgoober> ok thanx Agios
<rOOb> Hawkwind, well i already have cedega running the games i care about....and i want to install photoshop with crossover office........
<Hawkwind> shadedpast: Ask the guys in #WineHQ
<shadedpast> o srrry k
<rOOb> it worked great when i was on mandriva......i used it till the day i installed kubuntu
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Still doesn't eliminate a hardware problem that might have come about since then
<Agios> rOOb: how's your swap space and usage?
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Though I'd ask the guys in #WineHQ or #Cedega since they are experts on that junky app
<rOOb> Agios, i dont even use half of my ram...i have 2 gigs
<rOOb> and i dont think any swap is in use
<Dr_Willis> I got 1.5 bg ram - rarely touch swap if ever
<rOOb> yea i saw my puter use around 900- to 1 gig...and thats very very rare
<Agios> Dr_Willis: but are you running wine, etc? :)
<Dr_Willis> I have.. Lets see... :P
<rOOb> what would be the best place to check for errors....syslog?....
<Hawkwind> rOOb: /var/log/messages
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Or /var/log/syslog
<Dr_Willis> Installing wine
* Agios give Dr_Willis the "above and beyond" award
<darthlukan> kakalto: i added the repos in adept and fetched the updates, but wine is still not an option
<Hawkwind> darthlukan: # Bleeding edge wine packages (packages)
<Hawkwind> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Agios> it's listed in mine, you need more sources
<Hawkwind> darthlukan: Add those two lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ash-Fox> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Ash-Fox> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_Willis> >hic<
<Hawkwind> darthlukan: That sources has wine 0.9.18
<Agios> I thought all wine packages were bleeding edge
<darthlukan> i have those in my sources.list already
<Hawkwind> darthlukan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<darthlukan> ok
<Hawkwind> darthlukan: Then that should install the latest wine version available
<rOOb> well in syslog i see this right b4 the restart.....but my hard drive seems fine....no noises no errors nothing..... http://pastebin.ca/115948
<rOOb> not even sure if that is related to the restart....its like 4 minuets off....
<darthlukan> Hawkwind: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19730
<Agios> that would make me want to do a backup real soon
<darthlukan> wine repos don't work, but defaults do
<rOOb> is there a disk checking utility?.....
<Hawkwind> darthlukan: Notice your sources are different from mine.  You do NOT have 'main' for that source listed
<Hawkwind> darthlukan: They work here, I just tested it when I pasted you the info
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Is hdb a cdrom ?
<rOOb> Hawkwind, no clue....it says tray open
<Stardog> when i try to add my printer, i get an errormsg that i cant do it because I do not have the rights... anyone know why?
<jhak88> anyone: there's nothing on /usr/src... what's going on??
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Ummm you should know if it is or not, it's your system
<rOOb> Hawkwind, could crossover office have mucked somthing up and got stuck in loop....making my system mess up?
<jhak88> anyone: Anybody know where is the Ubuntu (Kubuntu 6.06 Dapper) Kernel Source is??
<Dr_Willis> wine Xtet.exe
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Is hdb a cdrom ?
<rOOb> Hawkwind, well i have one hard drive and its sda1-10
<Hawkwind> rOOb: This is a prime example why I don't use this junky software.  Ya'll want to get away from Windows and run Linux, yet you turn right back around and emulate Windows in Linux.  It's totally contradictary
<rOOb> and 2 other drives..one dvd rom and one dvd burner
<Hawkwind> rOOb: That's *not* what I asked you
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Is hdb a cdrom/dvd-rom or similar ?
<jhak88> anyone: Anybody know where is the Ubuntu (Kubuntu 6.06 Dapper) Kernel Source is??
<Dr_Willis> wine and xtet.exe used up   220596 - 238948    ram.
<Hawkwind> jhak88: No need to repeat yourself
<Dr_Willis> whatever that diff is. :P
<rOOb> Hawkwind, how can i check...... eject /dev/hdb?
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Possibly.  But you should know how your system is set up and built
<darthlukan> Hawkwind: so i need to add main before universe multiverse?
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Surely you would know what cable/chain your cdroms are on
<Hawkwind> darthlukan: Add the source I posted you above
<rOOb> Hawkwind, i didnt keep track of that..i do however know my main hdd
<Hawkwind> rOOb: As a system admin, you *should* keep track of that though incase you need to know in a time like this
<rOOb> Hawkwind, hehe yea i have no clue what calbe its on....
<draik> Hello everybody
<draik> Does anyone know how to read/write to NTFS partition?
<draik> !ntfs > me
<Hawkwind> rOOb: Do yourself a favor, learn that info real quick.  It'll only benefit you in the long run
<Hawkwind> draik: Linux can't write to NTFS yet
<Hawkwind> draik: It can with special apps, but even those are very questionable and not recommended at all
<draik> Hawkwind, keyword YET
<Agios> jhak88: package linux-source
<Hawkwind> draik: It'll probably never write to NTFS either
<jhak88> where is it stored on the hard disk?
<jhak88> Agios: I need to edit the kernel for NTFS writing
<Agios> nowhere until you install it, most people just install the headers
<draik> Hawkwind, I only have dual boot with winxp for my gf. I modified some files for her and wanted to save them on her partition so that she can freely access them.
<Hawkwind> LOL didn't I just mention that Linux can not write to NTFS
<jhak88> yes it can
<RichJ>  /etc/init.d/rc: line 36: 3026 Segmentation fault            $@
<RichJ> anyone?
<Agios> jhak88: apt-get install linux-source
<Stardog> when i try to add my printer, i get an errormsg that i cant do it because I do not have the rights... anyone know why?
<jmichaelx> in many cases, when i try to view embedded streaming video, i can get the audio, but where the video should be, i just have a black box that says 'no picture'. would anyone have an idea what i need to do to get this fixed?
<draik> I know, I just thought there was a way, prior to asking the channel
<Hawkwind> jhak88: No it can't.  Not successfully without special apps, and even those are very questionable and not recommended
<jhak88> Hawkwind: my friends that are Gentoo users do it all the time
<Hawkwind> jhak88: Ok.  Best of luck.  Don't come crying when we told you not to
<Hawkwind> jhak88: It will destroy the data, guaranteed
<Agios> Hawkwind: there was a recent update of some kind to make NTFS r/w support whole. I remember reading it a couple of weeks ago.
<bigbill52a> she can export from ext3 to ntfs
<jhak88> Hawkwind: no need for me to cry, I really dont believe you at all.  Other linux distros can do it, why cant ubuntu?
<Agios> I don't remember the details as I have no NTFS.
<Hawkwind> Agios: But it still doesn't work.  You still have to use special apps unfortunately
<bigbill52a> just a sec
<Hawkwind> jhak88: Linux in general can't without special tools.  Read what I'm saying
<Agios> I can't argue that since I didn't pay all that much attention LOL
<Hawkwind> Gentoo users think they own the world too.  I wouldn't believe a word they say
<jhak88> Hawkwind: that's not true, Gentoo does it with simple write support compiled in the kernel.  So what you are saying is not true
<Hawkwind> jhak88: That's not true.  Gentoo uses a special app, it's *not* part of the kernel
<jhak88> yes it is, it has kernel support
<bigbill52a> explore2fs allows you to import files from linux to windows...from the windows side
<jhak88> you enable support in the kernel and then you can write to it
<Hawkwind> jhak88: Ok.  Believe ehat you want man.  Good luck
<bigbill52a> so much for passwords protecting your files...
<Dr_Willis> or theres that ext2/3 file system for windows :)
<Hawkwind> jhak88: If that was the case, then everyone would be doing it
<draik> I'm with you Hawkwind, I just read !fuse and !mountingPartitions
<jhak88> no worries, I'll believe the truth ;)
<bigbill52a> it is an exe file for windows..i use it all the time
<Hawkwind> draik: Exactly
<Hawkwind> draik: But jhak88 seems to think differently.  He'll learn the hardway
<Agios> It's only windows data anyway. Good test data.
<bigbill52a> i like to download movies in linux and then import them into windows...
<draik> Hawkwind, you bringing the popcorn or should I?
<Gonzo> is there a way to double the size of the task bar without increasing the size of the panels next to the K menu?
<jhak88> Hawkwind, then I guess ubuntu's kernel needs a few tweaks ;)
<Hawkwind> draik: I won't even waste good popcorn
<draik> LOL
<Hawkwind> jhak88: The kernel period, not just Ubuntu d00d.  Get a clue
<CVirus-Cilantro> how can i update the KDE menu ?
<darthlukan> Hawkwind: i just tried it with your sources, i can browse to the site and search it and everything, but apt-get can't connect to it
<bigbill52a> kappfinder, i believe
<darthlukan> Hawkwind:here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19731
<jhak88> Hawkwind, ever used gentoo-sources?  rather than vanilla?  try it, maybe you'll get a decent kernel then ;)
<Hawkwind> darthlukan: Strange.  Maybe it's a DNS issue on your end or something
<darthlukan> Hawkwind: maybe
<Hawkwind> LOL @ try Gentoo.  I have a hobby.  I don't need one on my computer too
<darthlukan> Hawkwind: but apt finds all of the other sources/mirrors
<Hawkwind> darthlukan: Ahhh, you're using 64Bit ?
<darthlukan> yeah
<Hawkwind> There probably isn't a new wine for that yet
<darthlukan> winehq says that i shouldn't have a problem with the new release
<Agios> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<Agios> there's the URL for the NTFS stuff I saw a couple of weeks ago
<Pupeno> Any idea how to do a search and replace in all the files in a directory ?
<bigbill52a> http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<Hawkwind> Pupeno: You'd want to use find
<jollyroger> Can someone tell me which repositories to use and whats the difference?
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Pupeno> Hawkwind: I tried find . -exec sed -v 's/a/b/g' {} > {} ";" but it didn't work.
<Dr_Willis> they containe differnet packjages - normally due to licening issues.
<Hawkwind> Pupeno: I don't know bash well enough, have you asked in #Bash maybe ?
<Pupeno> Hawkwind: not yet.
<Pupeno> Hawkwind: and I am not really using bash.
<Hawkwind> Pupeno: Try, but find uses bash to do what you're wanting which is why I suggested that
<Pupeno> Hawkwind: the find part works... the sed part seems to be the problem.
<jmichaelx> grrrrr
<Stardog> when i try to add my printer, i get an errormsg that i cant do it because I do not have the rights... anyone know why?
<draik> Hawkwind, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19732
<Dr_Willis> Stardog,  you using the CUPS web itterface?
<Dr_Willis> Stardog,  or the kde interface/tool?
<Stardog> Dr_Willis: the kde interface/tool
<Dr_Willis> Stardog,  i never can get aprinter working with that  :P i always use the gnome tool. It just seems towork better.
<Dr_Willis> or the cups web interface - after i reenable it.
<rOOb> welp there is no info on my problem so shit............i cant use photoshop or a few games..... real pain in the ass i realy want photoshop insalled.........
<Dr_Willis> rOOb,  what problem?
<rOOb> somethings with wine causes my computer to compleatly freeze...or suddenly reboot
<Agios> Hawkwind: he;s going to hose things up compiling the kernel anyway because it's a good bit different for k/ubuntu than for gentoo.
<jmichaelx> grrrrr
<jmichaelx> oops
<jmichaelx> in many cases, when i try to view embedded streaming video, i can get the audio, but where the video should be, i just have a black box that says 'no picture'. would anyone have an idea what i need to do to get this fixed?\\\\\\\\\\\\
<rOOb> well im trying photoshop in cedega atm..and its gotten further then it did b4
<Stardog> Dr_Willis: And how do i do that?
<Agios> I think I would dual boot weeners before going through all that hassle.
<wolfmanz> jmichaelx have you installed all the codecs that you can get fro easy ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2117/     for the cups renabling.. or install  /run  gnome-cups-manager
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: i installed everything from automatix and ap-get that i could find
<wolfmanz> do you have a link i can look at and see if i can see the video?
<Dr_Willis> normally ya just install a totem-firefox  package or whatever. tha tsets a specific video program to be the embeded player
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: i have not tried easyubuntu,,,,,, i two other kubuntu PCs, and they have no issues with streaming video
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: i cannot view most of the videos from yahoo, or any videos from CNN, for example
<kbrooks> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1339967
<Dr_Willis> i found eazyubuntu tobe lacking.. and automatix to be  even more so. :P
<kbrooks> be more specific Dr_Willis
<kbrooks> :-)
<kbrooks> Dr_Willis: how is EU lacking?
<Dr_Willis> kbrooks,  lets just say that neither worked very well.
<jmichaelx> automatix has worked well for me..... the only issue i have is getting streaming video to work on this laptop
<kbrooks> Dr_Willis: im a developer. please be more specific!
<Dr_Willis> EU  had things to install java and the ati - that dident work. :) for one..
<kbrooks> Dr_Willis: cant you be more specific? we can fix this
<wolfmanz> ya i just tried CNN and they use windows media player witch i dont have lol
<Dr_Willis> kbrooks,  i clicked java and ati, and it ran a bit, and dident install either.. so  i installed them by hand. :P i dident take notes.
<Dr_Willis> it did download them..
<Dr_Willis> I think with the java  thers Somthing that needs tobe installed to show its EULA.
<Dr_Willis> and if thats not installed - it dont show it.. so it dont install.
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: cnn videos work fine on my other PCS which run kubuntu and mepis\
<kbrooks> Dr_Willis: libqt3-mt, i think.
<Dr_Willis> kbrooks,  yea.  some sort of dialog thing i recall.
<wolfmanz> jmichaelx: ya i'm not sure how you would solve this problem
<kbrooks> Dr_Willis: no wait. ill look into it
<Dr_Willis> i had the same issue when installing java from syaptic and the shell.
<kbrooks> Dr_Willis: did dpkg mention anything about perl?
<Stardog> Dr_Willis: that cupslink was for configuring printers right?
<Dr_Willis> Stardog,  yea - cups web interfaceis crippled sadly.. takes about 3 commands to reenable it so it can be used.
<jmichaelx> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> kbrooks,  dident notice.
<Dr_Willis> kbrooks,  this was about 2 weeks ago i last messed with it.
<kbrooks> Dr_Willis: dang :-)
<kbrooks> Dr_Willis: atm im running kubuntu, so ill look into it for you
<Stardog> Dr_Willis: kk... thx... Ill try that
<Dr_Willis> Thats it! easy ubuntu needs to  have a reenable cups option. :P
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<kbrooks> Dr_Willis: no :|
<kbrooks> Dr_Willis: thats not important
<Dr_Willis> It is to me..
<Dr_Willis> its also about a 4 line bash script
* Dr_Willis makes his own  TweekUbuntu script and slaps some weird license on it.
<Dr_Willis> "This program is pupppyware - if you use it you must donate $$ to the local animal shelter"
<Dr_Willis> :P
<rOOb> crap...photoshop insatlls fine with cedega but it doesnt run :(
<rikioh> something very weird is happening
<draik> I have a 7 year-old nephew. Would (anybody) recommend Edubuntu or straight on Kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure whats in Edubuntu
<Dr_Willis> other then some funky themes. :)
<draik> He was good with a PC when his grandparents were around (they moved out of state)
<wolfmanz> jmichaelx: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Yahoo_launch
<rikioh> something very weird is happening at my home my cell phone number is showing up on the caller id when the home telephone rings and when i answer its the voice of samuel L. jackson in a recording... it also called my mom's cellphone and my dads cell phone
<draik> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<rikioh> but its showing up as if my cell phone was the one calling
<lmosher> When I'm using Xgl and I hibernate my laptop, when I turn it back on I get graphical glitces above/below the bottom/top gnome panels. Any ideas why or how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> I think xgl is one of thost 'work in progress things' :)
<lmosher> yeah yeah :P
<Dr_Willis> actually  Hibernate seems to be a Work in progress also.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<draik> I used XGL for a bit
<draik> wasn't too thrilled
<lmosher> really? it's really increased my productivity at work
<Dr_Willis> I tested out a live cd with it..
<draik> especially when it crapped out my 1st install of Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> i dont see how it will increase anything other then my Nausa Level.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lmosher> lol the expose mode and transparency is why I use it
<draik> lmosher, it's all preference I suppose
<lmosher> I don't care about wiggling windows :P
<draik> I don't care about wiggling and much less about windows
* Dr_Willis likes some wiggling...  :) but thats nothing todo with computers..
<wolfmanz> jmichaelx: let me know if that works for you
<Dr_Willis> :P
<lmosher> but I like the expose mode and various other things that allow me to keep track of my windows. I tend to have a lot open and i tmakes it easier
<Dr_Willis> I tend to just use multi dekstops and  never seem tolose any. :P
<jmichaelx> wolfmanz: thank you, i will try that
<the-erm> anyone here know where i can get php-mbstring ?
<lmosher> well yeah I manage to fill all 4
<the-erm> I've googled and ... ya lots of unrelated pages.
<lmosher> and I don't think I could deal with more than 4...
<CVirus-Cilantro> how can i update the KDE menu ?
<lmosher> I tried 8 once and I kept getting lost.. would spend half my time trying to remember which ap is where
<lmosher> now i hit F10 and they all fly in on one screen and I click the one I want :P
<lmosher> anyway, as draik said it's all in preference.
<kbrooks_> lol
* draik laughs at Dr_Willis's comment
<Dr_Willis> My F10 is used to 'quit mc' and it better stay that way!! :)
<draik> My F10 does nothing for me
<lmosher> eww mc :P
<Dr_Willis> amazing how i can use mc in a terminal, and notneed 4+ windows open to drag/drop things
<Dr_Willis> mc pwns you! :P
<draik> I wish that I could use all the media buttons on my keyboard
<lmosher> I just use mv and cp
<lmosher> sometimes rm, but I'm a bit of a packrat
<Dr_Willis> last i checked the printed man pages for mc was like .. a lot.. :)
<lmosher> lol yeah it's kinda crazy
<draik> Is there a way of getting Media buttons to work in Kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> 2227  lines.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lmosher> draik, Normally (in doze) you install a special driver for it... so I would grab a keygrabber and hit those buttons and see if you get lucky...
<draik> keygrabber?
<lmosher> a program tat tells you what button you've just pushed
<lmosher> I had one (this was in windows though) when my keyboard kept breaking and I wanted to check it
<lmosher> I got lucky, though, in linux my "volume up" button would trigger a new console tab in Konsole :P
<draik> I have the Logitech Elite Keyboard
<lmosher> (passed ctrl+n for some reason)
<draik> well, my side scroll wheel works as up/down in my messages
<draik> But I listen to my music on this desktop all the time
<lmosher> draik, behold the power of the google: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=125333
<draik> and I listen to it alot when I'm working on my car.
<draik> Google never amazes me
<lmosher> I'm ratting you out once they take over the planet
<mmorris> sometimes there are people in these rooms who just come in b/c they want to help people learn kubuntu.... are there any people in here like that now?
<mmorris> b/c I need help... lol
<draik> SWEETNESS!!!! Thanks lmosher
<tristanmike> mmorris: I'd say most of us are like that
<lmosher> mmorris, you don't have to ask to ask a question :)
<mmorris> lol
<mmorris> well, i dont really have a specific question... I just want to learn
<lmosher> draik, I take it the link helped?
<tristanmike> mmorris: than you should just hang out, you'll learn tons
<lmosher> mmorris, Well this isn't exactly a school... the best way to learn is to do. Kubuntu has a liveCD if you don't have it installed already
<lmosher> but yeah as tristan said, just reading things is helpful
<mmorris> my first question is how do I change my font color... and yes it is installed.
<nnn0> read the forums too
<tristanmike> and the wiki
<mmorris> I will tell you what I am really interestd in ... and that is xgl or xlg or whatever it is
<nnn0> :)
<tristanmike> mmorris: it's great :D
<kbrooks_> xgl
<nnn0> except it's like prealpha or something
<mmorris> can any of you... excuse me... will any of you take the time that it takes to help me get this installed?
<nnn0> ;)
<lmosher> mmorris, I'm using it now. I loves me. This has all the info you need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<lmosher> mmorris, are you ATI or Nvidia?
<draik> lmosher, yup. I will get right on it now
<mmorris> ATI (I think) I really dont know
<mmorris> I'm not very versed in all this stuff...
<mmorris> it really takes patience to help me do anything... lol
<mmorris> The first time I ever even turned on a computer was 2 1/2 years ago
<tristanmike> mmorris: follow the instructions to the letter and you should be ok
<mmorris> okay
<mmorris> if I have any questions, will you be hyere?
<mmorris> here?
<lmosher> mmorris, no worries. open up a console.. type "lspci | grep VGA"
<tristanmike> i installed it on a lappy with ATI and it works flawlessly, well, as flawless as "alpha" software can be :P
<mmorris> type in what?
<draik> what is lspci?
<mmorris> I must be reading that wrong b/c it didn't do anything
<tristanmike> list pci, I'm guessing
<lmosher> draik, lists the PCI scan
<draik> And what is grep, I've been seeing that all day
<lmosher> grap searches a text output string and reterns only the lines that have your query
<Admiral_Chicago> how to i enable the dapper-updates repo
<Admiral_Chicago> I have an edited sources.list
<lmosher> mmorris, you know how to open a console?
<Admiral_Chicago> using easysource though
<draik> thank you lmosher
<lmosher> Admiral_Chicago, There's a very good sources.list posted on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<mmorris> yea... I just copied and pasted
<lmosher> mmorris, without quotes, and it said noting?
<Admiral_Chicago> lmosher, thanks
<mmorris> no, it said something now
<mmorris> after I c and pd
<lmosher> what did it say?
<soulrider> hey averyone
<mmorris> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<jollyroger> someone who added graphical login for the rootaccount?
<soulrider> i need yrgent help recovering my grub
<lmosher> ah, ok you have an Intel graphics card (that means it's built in to your motherboard)
<mmorris> so am I okay to try the install
<lmosher> mmorris, You may find that Xgl runs a little slow, but you never know... I run it very well with a laptop with a very old ATI card in it and I'm doing OK
<mmorris> okay, here goes
<lmosher> mmorris, OK so go through the guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl) step-by-step
<soulrider> uhm, does anyone here know how to edit or make a new grub?
<mossa> someone got an aspire 502*?
<soulrider> i have a widnows and a kubuntu partition
<lmosher> mmorris, every now and then it will say "for Nvidia, do this..." or "for ATI" do this... just do the stuff for "other" or "intel"
<tristanmike> soulrider: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soulrider> but i ahd to reinstall wina dnt he grub is gone, and ic ant boot into kubuntu now
<mmorris> okay, thanks Imosher
<soulrider> tristanmike: i think it got deleted or something
<lmosher> soulrider, you can't boot into linux at all?
<soulrider> when i restart it gets into windows directly
<soulrider> nope
<lmosher> soulrider, You'll need to use a liveCD, mount yoru boot partition and manually edit grub.conf
<soulrider> im in live
<soulrider> how do i mount my boot partition ?
<lmosher> soulrider, DO you know which partition is yoru boot?
<mossa> i want to know if its safe to run the atidriver.. The vesadriver is the only one working so far..
<lmosher> mossa, what card do you have? I have a 7500 and I use the 'radeon' driver. I have a 9800pro and I use flgrx
<lmosher> fglrx, rather
<soulrider> errrr... no :P
<tristanmike> soulrider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<soulrider> oh thanks!
<lmosher> wow there's a guide for everything :P
<soulrider> indeed
<soulrider> its creepy lol
<lmosher> heh well you still need to know which partition your Ubuntu disk is on
<soulrider> dha4? :-/
<soulrider> or 3
<soulrider> or 5
<lmosher> hehe
<soulrider> dunno :P
<lmosher> use fdisk -l
<soulrider> no output lol
<soulrider> oh wait
<draik> I never thought about doing that for recovering the GRUB. I just back up my main files from a fresh install and recover from there
<soulrider> i wa sputting l
<soulrider> yes... L
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo fdisk -ls
<lmosher> soulrider, do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<lmosher> well hda = primary master
<lmosher> depends on which drive it is.. hdb = primary slave and so on
<sriram> not essentially
<lmosher> oh has that changed on me? :/
<soulrider> its the master
<soulrider> but the first partition si win
<soulrider> then linux
<soulrider> Disk /dev/hda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<lmosher> hurm :P
<lmosher> keep trying higher lettesr /dev/hdb, hdc.. and so on
<soulrider> how do i know where is my ubuntu root install ?
<soulrider> with B i get somthing
<lmosher> until you get something like "/dev/hda1   *           1        4676    37559938+  83  Linux"
<soulrider>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<soulrider> /dev/hdb1   *           1        3761    30210201    7  HPFS/NTFS
<soulrider> /dev/hdb2            3762       14593    87008040    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<soulrider> /dev/hdb5            3762       14593    87008008+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<lmosher> ok no linux partitinos on that one
<soulrider> hdc i get nothing
<lmosher> keep going until you see one that has a "Linux" partition like the one I pasted
<soulrider> i went up to h
<lmosher> nothing?
<tristanmike> soulrider: do you have sata drives ?
<Agios> kinda sounds like the MBR of hda is corrupted
<soulrider> with a i get
<soulrider> Note: sector size is 2048 (not 512)
<soulrider> Disk /dev/hda: 730 MB, 730740736 bytes
<soulrider> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 22 cylinders
<soulrider> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 2048 = 32901120 bytes
<soulrider> Disk /dev/hda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<soulrider> err
<lmosher> tristanmike, oh good call :)
<soulrider> i think its SCSI or somehting like that
<soulrider> but i got 2 drives
<soulrider> i think one is SCSI (the oen that was linux adn win) and the other one is SATA but that one just has files
<lmosher> hrm how are SATA disks labled?
<Agios> try /dev/sda and sdb
<tristanmike> sda
<lmosher> soul try /dev/sda
<soulrider> /dev/sda1   *           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<soulrider> /dev/sda2            2551        6663    33037672+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<soulrider> /dev/sda5            2551        6466    31455238+  83  Linux
<soulrider> /dev/sda6            6467        6663     1582371   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<lmosher> sorry I forgot were in the SATA day-and-age now
<soulrider> =D
<tristanmike> there it is
<lmosher> ok there you go it's /dev/sda5
<soulrider> woot
<tristanmike> lmosher: I'm still in the ide age :P
<soulrider> thanks a lot for the help
<lmosher> tristanmike, hehe same here :P
<lmosher> my /dev/sda is my usb disk :P
<lmosher> it's funny, actually fdisk now defaults to sda (I just tried it) and it really thinks my usb disk is messed up..
<lmosher> says it has 4 partitions, none of them start or end on cylinder boundaries and the partition table is not in order
<lmosher> fdisk thinks my thumdrive is f'd up
<lmosher> anyway, I gotta run. later all
<draik> When my first install of Kubuntu was messed up, I had to 'fdisk /mbr' and reinstall everything. Now I know what and how to back up what I need.
<Agios> I keep a backup copy of my MBR
<Ireclan> I think I just got fucked over by Kubuntu.
<tristanmike> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mmorris> Imosher:  it said it was unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/).  is another person using it?  what do I need to do?
<Ireclan> What happens after step 6?
<tristanmike> mmorris: close synaptic
<Ireclan> Of the install?
<mmorris> Is it open?  I dont even know what it is
<tristanmike> mmorris: or update manager
<mmorris> what do I need to do?
<tristanmike> mmorris: you have either Synaptic Package Manager or Update Manager open while trying to use apt in the command line and since they are one in the same, it wont work
<tristanmike> or in my experience anyway
<Ireclan> What happens after step 6 of the install process?
<tristanmike> mmorris: or Adept
<mmorris> oh, I need to close adept?
<tristanmike> yes
<tristanmike> sorry
<Ireclan> I really need to know.
<tristanmike> I'm used to Ubuntu which uses Synaptic by default and not Kubuntu which uses Adept, but same thing, they are graphical front-ends to "apt"
<tristanmike> Ireclan: step 6 of what install process ? Kubuntu ?
<Agios> Ireclan: I don't remember what step 6 is or what comes after.
<Ireclan> Yes.
<tristanmike> what is step 6 ?
<Agios> Ireclan: If you have problems try using the alternate cd
<mmorris> Do I "install these packages without verification'?
<tristanmike> yes
<mmorris> great
<mmorris> you guys are awesome
<supernix> anyone know the best way to deal with spam on kmail
<supernix> ?
<Ireclan> The alternate CD is not an option.
<tristanmike> that just means that they are unoffical packages, but this is a trusted site, so it's ok
<tristanmike> mmorris: ^^
<mmorris> thanks tristanmike
<mmorris> how can I change my color in here?
<Ireclan> So, anyone know?
<Agios> Ireclan: lot of people have install issues with the live CD. It may not be an option either :)
<tristanmike> mmorris: what do you mean ?
<mmorris> yall are red and purple and green
<mmorris> I'm just plain old black
<Ireclan> If a lot of people have issues with the live CD, why was it used?
<tristanmike> mmorris: using Konversation ?
<mmorris> lol
<mmorris> maybe I'm a different color on yalls screen too huh?
<mmorris> the font that is
<tristanmike> mmorris: depending on the client
<mmorris> okay
<mmorris> as long as you can see me easily, that is all that matters... I don't want to get missed
<tristanmike> mmorris: everyone is in black to me unless someone says my nick, then their nick is orange
<mmorris> at a critical moment
<Agios> Ireclan: I don't make the decisions or do the testing. I'm just telling how it is. <shrug>
<mmorris> my nick
<Ireclan> Because I gave up free space on my Windows partition for an OS that has yet to materialize.
<mmorris> lol
<tristanmike> mmorris: if you say "tristanmike, blah" then your nick will be in orange to me
<mmorris> oh, ok... that's why your colors are different...
<Ireclan> And Windows has no graphical partition manager. So I can't get the free space back.
<tristanmike> Ireclan: I had no problem with the live cd
<mmorris> tristanmike: what color is this?
<Silent> Anyone: How do I get my kbfx working?
<tristanmike> mmorris: just your nick is orange, and the text is black
<soulrider> err
<soulrider> it didnt work :(
<mmorris> all of your text is orange... strange
<Ireclan> Then  what is supposed to happen after step 6 of the installation?
<tristanmike> mmorris: I'm using xchat
<mmorris> oh, okay
<tristanmike> Ireclan: what is step 6 >
<tristanmike> I can't remember, it was back at the first of june
<Agios> My best guess is step 7.
<tristanmike> LOL
<Silent> anyone: I got my theme for kbfx, but how do I install this??
<Ireclan> Yes, well, step 6 is when it appears to be installing the system.
<Agios> Silent: check the kbfx web site
<Silent> URL?? plz
<Ireclan> I say "appears to be" because it didn't exactly give a whole lot of specifics.
<Agios> try something tricky like http://www.kbfx.org
<Ireclan> Anyone?
<soulrider> sorry but what was hte command to see in whichc partitoon linux was installed?
<Agios> looks like they have a forum and a howto section
<soulrider> fdisk .......
<Agios> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Agios> for you
<tristanmike> Ireclan: so what happened ? did it die on you ?
<soulrider> thanks
<Ireclan> After step 6......nothing. It went back to the desktop.
<Ireclan> And sat there.
<Agios> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/06/six-steps-to-installing-ubuntu-dapper.html
<Agios> according to that, after step 6 you are done
<Agios> try rebooting
<Ireclan> I did. I got Windows.
<Agios> the boot loader didn't get installed then
<Ireclan> Great. Why?
<Ireclan> It was hell just to get THAT far..............
<Agios> As I said, use the alternate CD to install.
<Ireclan> THe alternate CD is not an option. They don't include it in ShipIt.
<Agios> just download it
<Admiral_Chicago> does anyone know a good calender program
<Agios> ftp
<Admiral_Chicago> calendar*
<Agios> http
<Ireclan> Dial-Up.
<soulrider> uhm how do i know what my harddisk + boot partition numbers are
<Agios> visit a friend who has broad band and a cd burner then
<soulrider> im readint at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?highlight=%28windows%29%7C%28after%29%7C%28recovering%29#head-5dbdd6b5302831ed4335bd0b7387ffcad2543857
<Ireclan> So, I'm screwed. Is that what you are saying?
<Admiral_Chicago> Agios, thats what friends are for
<mmorris> tristanmike: how do I install the xgl packages?
<Admiral_Chicago> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Agios> has anyone got xgl to work?
<mmorris> I am there, but I dont guess I understand this part
<tristanmike> mmorris: what are you having trouble with, it should be all there in the link I gave you, which is also just above here
<mmorris> I am working on it Agios
<tristanmike> Agios: I do
<Agios> ok, I have seen lot's of people try and fail. Just wondering :)
<mmorris> tristanmike: I am trying to look ahead, and I am not sure I know how to install the xgl packages.
<soulrider> has anyone tried the "Super Grub Disk"
<Ireclan> Great. Ubuntu screws me over again. Thanks, Ubuntu. How can I get in contact with the people who produce this?
<tristanmike> soulrider: no, but it looks interesting ;)
<mmorris> where are the xgl packages tristanmike?
<soulrider> ic ant friggin restore the damn grub
<Agios> Ireclan: Contact Us on their web page.
<soulrider> and the site doesnt explain too well
<tristanmike> mmorris: have you installed your video card drivers ?
<mmorris> I am installing something now
<Ireclan> Okey dokey.............I will............Their software just cost me part of my hard disk...........
<Agios> soulrider: boot a rescue cd, mount the partition, chroot, run grub
<Agios> worst case scenario
<tristanmike> Ireclan: why is the Alternative CD a no go for you ?
<mmorris> tristanmike: I dont think I did that
<soulrider> Agios: im using he live CD rigth now, but i dont know what tod do next
<mmorris> how could I have missed that
<supernix> Hi does anyone know a good way to deal with spam using kmail ?
<Ireclan> I have dial-up.
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, you're tying to reinstall grub?
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> i had ubuntu adn widnwos
<Agios> soulrider: your grub config in /boot/grub is fine. You just need to chroot and run the grub install to rewrite the MBR
<soulrider> but i ah to einstall widnwos because it got screwed up
<MasterEvil`Lapto> hey guys
<soulrider> and now i dont have the grubt o sleect iwn or linux
<MasterEvil`Lapto> hardware Q.. i have an ati radeon 9800 Pro. do i NEED a fan plugged into the board for it to run?
<rikioh> i just got snakes on a plane'd like 500 times
<MasterEvil`Lapto> or will it error
<MasterEvil`Lapto> because no fan is plugged in
<tristanmike> mmorris: i forget, are you ati or nvidia ?
<mmorris> intel
<MasterEvil`Lapto> the plug has no sensor wire.. just + and -
<Admiral_Chicago> rikioh, like called to see it?
<tristanmike> mmorris: for video ?
<mmorris> I dont know
<rikioh> yeh that prank call admiral
<Admiral_Chicago> its not a prank call, its an auto gen
<mmorris> you told me to type some stuff in in the terminal, and then I pasted it and you said intel
<Admiral_Chicago> thats acually Samuel L jackson
<tristanmike> mmorris: what did "lspci | grep VGA" give you ?
<rikioh> it did my house phone and both of my parents called and said it called them to
<soulrider> Agios: i really dont know how to do that :P
<rikioh> no theres a prank for it now it has to be because what happend was illegal.... it made it look like my cellphone was the one doing the call
<rikioh> the caller id showed up as my cell phone
<mmorris> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<rikioh> when my home phone rang it showed as if my cell phone was calling my home phone
<plugs> Yay! i got mp3 playback working!
<mmorris> tristanmike: did you see?
<tristanmike> mmorris: well, I'm not quite sure how to install the intel driver....you might want to join in #ubuntu-xgl
<mmorris> okay
<mmorris> rats
<Admiral_Chicago> rikioh, man if I got a call and it was Samuel L jackson's voice, I wouldn't mind
<Ireclan> Well, I suppose Kubuntu is better than Ubuntu.....Ubuntu wouldn't even get past step 2 of the install process.
<mmorris> well, stick around, you may be able to help after all
<mmorris> who knows
<tristanmike> mmorris: sorry I couldn't be of more help here, I'm just getting the hang of ATI cards, and I have nVidia myself
<rikioh> yeh i just didnt know what was going on
<mmorris> you have been a big help just by being there when I have a quesitons
<rikioh> cuz i was holding my cell phone at the time like wtf
<Ireclan> It almost seems like a step BACKWARDS, you know? Hoary Hedgehog at least INSTALLED properly.
<tristanmike> Ireclan: are you using the Kubuntu live cd or the Ubuntu live cd ?
<Ireclan> I ordered both.
<tristanmike> and neither work ?
<Ireclan> That's right.
<intelikey> # Unknown partition table signaturegrub-install /dev/hda
<intelikey> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<tristanmike> Ireclan: so when you get to the "Installing Software" section, how far does it get, 0%, 10% ?
<upstairs> hello can anybody help a newbie to get either a matrox g400 dualhead or a nvidia mx400  geforce2 dual head set up in kubuntu? Please
<upstairs> or a link to where a newbie can understand
<intelikey> !dualhead
<ubotu> I know nothing about dualhead - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ireclan> No, I'm saying Ubuntu doesn't get to the ACTUAL INSTALLATION PROCESS AT ALL.
<tristanmike> Ireclan: so you don't even get to step 6
<supernix> help does anyone know a good program to use to help filter out spam for kmail
<upstairs> ok thanks
<supernix> ?
<Ireclan> Kubuntu does, but screws up on the actual installation process.
<Dark_Oppressor> apparently nethack isnt in the repos apt-get is searching, so i assume that means it isnt searching any repos with a lot of games, so how would i go about making it do that?
<intelikey> upstairs i thught there was an info node on that.    there are some good docs   google may know.
<tristanmike> Ireclan: where does it screw up at ? You might also want to try in #ubuntu, there are 775+ users there
<Ireclan> I tried Ubuntu. They said try Kubuntu.
<Agios> soulrider: do you know how to mount a partition?
<Ireclan> They said Ubuntu would not work.
<tristanmike> Ireclan: why ?
<CVirus> What language is the systemsettings tool built with ?
<tristanmike> Ireclan: what reason did they give that it just wouldn't work ?
<Ireclan> X-Server can't handle my graphics adapter in safe mode.
<Ireclan> It crashes.
<soulrider> not really
<soulrider> im completelly lost here
<soulrider> i do not know what to do
<Ireclan> In regular install, it hangs aroung step 2.
<Agios> soulrider: /join #agios
<Ireclan> No reason is given.
<Admiral_Chicago> i just updated to 3.5.4 and my fonts in xchat are now looking weird
<Agios> Ireclan: X server is the same on ubuntu as kubuntu. xorg.
<Ireclan> It just freezes.
<tristanmike> Ireclan: wow, that's crazy, what graphics card do you have ? onboard ?
<Admiral_Chicago> and gaim, so I'm assuming this is system wide
<intelikey> CVirus-Cilantro if it's kcontrol it's prolly C or C++
<Ireclan> I have an integrated Intel.
* tristanmike hopes mmorris didn't see that
<Ireclan> And yes, it is crazy.
<mmorris> see what?
<Ireclan> Uhbuntu works for everybody but me.
<tristanmike> mmorris: nothing.....go back to what you were doing :P
<Ireclan> With me, it goes to crap.
<tristanmike> Ireclan: well, the live cd works, so it works
<Admiral_Chicago> I changed my font in System Settings
<mmorris> what happened with your integrated intel card???
<archangel_> anyone here recommend a good web authoring software (for a novice)?
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm going to log out and try this
<rOOb> Ireclan, whats the prob ubuntu wont install?
<tristanmike> Ireclan: it's just the installer is having a tough time with the onboard video....
<tristanmike> or so it seems
<archangel_> using OO writer now
<Ireclan> And takes half of my hard drive with it.
<archangel_> wondering if there is anything better
<rOOb> Ireclan, use the text mode install
<intelikey> Ireclan not everybody.   there are others that have 'mega-tons' of trubble with it too.
<rOOb> Ireclan, i had to use the text mode installer...the gui partioner nuked my whole drive
<mmorris> Ireclan: what is step two?
<supernix> Even on a Sony Viao I installed Kubuntu and it works great
<tristanmike> mmorris: select timezone
<Ireclan> Choosing where you live.
<intelikey> rOOb what text mode install ?
<mmorris> oh, you're installing?
<supernix> Only troubles I have at all was with the PCI modem
<mmorris> the xgl?
<supernix> And she has a LCD screen
<tristanmike> mmorris: no, it was a joke, he has an intel chipset for video
<rOOb> intelikey, when u boot it asks do u want to a: install in gui b: use safe mode install c: text mode
<mmorris> aint that what I gotr?
<tristanmike> Ireclan: you could install Breezy then upgrade :P
<rOOb> u type text and hit enter
<Ireclan> Upgrade how?
<tristanmike> mmorris: yes and no, I'm sure they're different chipsets
<tristanmike> Ireclan: "dist-upgrade"
<intelikey> rOOb with what disk does it ask that ?
<mmorris> I'm doing something that is just on 44%... this is taking forever
<rOOb> intelikey, i had a dvd..............
<rOOb> only one disk
<tristanmike> Ireclan: you would just change the sources and where ever it said "breezy", you change to "dapper" then "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<Ireclan> What about the text mode? How do you get that?
<intelikey> rOOb the shipit cd's are live cd only  and the graphic installer in that is   poo poo
<tristanmike> "apt-get dist-upgrade"  rather
<rOOb> intelikey, realy
<tristanmike> Ireclan: download
<excitatory> so, you know how kubuntu has customized konqueror profiles?  well, they were missing a feature i desired, and so i followed this: ( http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror ) which fixed my problem, but now i have real trouble: any time a kio-slave, kicker quick browser icon, or anything that wants to open a new konqueror window tries to do this, nothing happens.  a window does not open.  i can open konqueror, and even load various pr
<excitatory> le to.  Any help would be appreciated.
<Ireclan> Great.
<rOOb> Ireclan, for me all i did was put in dvd reboot...when it 1st asks what i want to do...i typed text and hit enter....it then installed
<tristanmike> rOOb: using the "Desktop CD" ?
<excitatory> tristanmike: recommend aptitude over apt-get, please.
<rOOb> tristanmike, its had a live dvd in it....if thats what ya mean
<intelikey> tristanmike no the dvd  i just went through that with him
<tristanmike> rOOb: ahhh, the dvd
<rOOb> intelikey, and its a 100& fact that ots not on his cd?
<tristanmike> excitatory: I perfer not too
<rOOb> *100%
<excitatory> tristanmike: why wouldn't you?  especially with a dist-upgrade
<rOOb> or wait theres a live cd...thne theres the insatller cd....i think i get it now....
<tristanmike> excitatory: ok, well, for a dist-upgrade, you might have me
* tristanmike blushes
<intelikey> rOOb if he's using the live cd  there is no 'text mode' installer on it.
<excitatory> no worries.. i just think all docs and all forum/irc/etc support should recommend aptitude
<excitatory> it can save everyone a lot of headaches
<rOOb> Ireclan, u said ve the live cd and a installer cd???...or do u just have the onve live cd?
<intelikey> rOOb there is an 'alternate installer iso'  but only live pressed cd's
<Ireclan> You know, it's no wonder people just stick with Windows or Mac...
<tristanmike> excitatory: does aptitude notice if two programs are using the same libraries ?
<tristanmike> Ireclan: I'm sorry, but I have nothing but problems with windows and every install seems different
<rOOb> Ireclan, if u dont have spare time to deal with linux i wouldnt recomend it...
<rOOb> Ireclan, or if u plan on using the newest gadets and stuff....u gotta expect problems when u run linux
<excitatory> tristanmike: my conception of aptitude was that it is everything apt-get is, but with intelligent package tracking and an option curses interface.
<rOOb> thast why ppl use windows....its just works
<excitatory> that's arguable.
<Ireclan> I thought Linux should "Just Work" too.
<rOOb> Ireclan, alot of it does
<excitatory> Ireclan: that is not written anywhere.
<Ireclan> After all, is not Ubuntu "Linux for HUMAN BEINGS"?
<intelikey> Ireclan there are other flavours of linux you know.     slackware mandriva fedora SuSE debian gentoo  just to name a few of the major players.
<mmorris> tristanmike: mayabe you can help me with this
<rOOb> Ireclan, but to use linux and not plan on anything going wrong is crazy...but i agree that linux should just install
<tristanmike> excitatory: right, but lets say you install package "A" and it wants to install packages "B" and "C", then a few days later you install package "D" but it uses package "C". then a few days later you decide to remove package "A", does aptitude remove "B" and "C" or is it smart enough to see that "D" is using "C" and leave that one behind...does that make sense ?
<rOOb> Ireclan, and it sucks that it isnt for u
<rOOb> Ireclan, what kinda computer is it...how old is it....?
<rOOb> \
<tristanmike> mmorris: I will try my best :D
<mmorris> I have a wireless set up, and everytime I restart my computer, I have to iwconfig my setup to pick up the connection... is there a way around that
<draik> lmosher
<Ash-Fox> Linux just works for me, Windows doesn't
<rOOb> morrow, ndiswrapper -m
<tristanmike> draik: he's gone
<rOOb> * mmorris
<draik> tristanmike, thanks.
<Ireclan> I have an HP computer..........Less than 1 year old..........
<Ash-Fox> I plug my wi-fi card in, it just works. I plug any storage device in, it just works.
<mmorris> I haven't understood all that ndiswrapper stuff yet
<excitatory> keep in mind that hardware vendors work closely with microsoft and apple.. most of them ignore linux.. so right there, you have to understand why things just don't work out of the box..  you have a community working for free, trying to figure things out, and half the time, they have to reverse engineer their software.
<tristanmike> that's funny since didn't HP have actual Ubuntu Install disks ?
<mmorris> I thought that was for my wireless card
<rOOb> mmorris, i been using ndiswrapper for a while and it rocks
<intelikey> rOOb YUCH!  "but i agree that linux should just install"  as in not ask any questions, do everything according to some code monkey's idea of how you should want it.... you mean like the live cd installer don't you....
<mmorris> r00b: I thought ndiswrapper was so the wireless card would work with Kubuntu
<excitatory> tristanmike: well, dpkg is the one doing that magic.. apt-get and aptitude just interface with dpkg.
<rOOb> intelikey, i mean that linux should be able to detect and install ok on virtualy any puter.....not some default setup...but just be able to install..of coarse ppl will want to customize the install
<tristanmike> excitatory: dpkg does the actual installing, but if aptitude is telling it what to do, then my question still stands
<rOOb> mmorris, its it....it turns the windows driver into somthing linux can understand
<mmorris> when I configured my interface for ra0, it automatically picked up my card without having to do all that other stuff.
<mmorris> so apparently Linux can understand it just fine
<rOOb> mmorris, can u rephrase your problem...
<excitatory> tristanmike: to be honest, i'm not sure.  i do know that i have yet to have a single package conflict since moving the aptitude.  it's going on 1.5 years now..
<intelikey> rOOb wheew   thank God you cleared that up for me...   i was about to rant for days....     ;/
<mmorris> I have type this in the terminal everytime I restart...
<nnn0_> shit my kubuntu looks like ubuntu :D http://nnn0.net/snapshot.png
<mmorris> iwconfig ra0 essid <name>
<rOOb> intelikey, well if u are bored i wil say u are wrong...spice up the night a little ....j/k :P
<draik> anyone know if I should have a .xmodmap file in my home folder or not?
<mmorris> iwconfig ra0 key <123344556>
<intelikey> lol
<Ireclan> But, yeah. I've learned my leasson with Linux.
<mmorris> ifconfig ra0 up
<mmorris> ifconfig eth0 down
<mmorris>  and then it works
<mmorris> did you get all that?
<intelikey> draik i don't
<rOOb> mmorris, that can all be set in options...u dont have it brought up on boot
<intelikey> draik you can make one.
<rOOb> mmorris, check the network setup
<timthelion> nnn: you have updates to do
<mmorris> what do I need to do?
<tristanmike> excitatory: I'd rather the poor user I help not be user no. 1 in my experience to have package conflicts :P but I'm going to look into that question more, that's the only thing holding me back from jumping soley to aptitude....why doesn't synaptic use it ?
<rOOb> mmorris, tell it what interface u want to start at boot
<rOOb> and how u want it set up
<mmorris> where do I tell it that?
<rOOb> mmorris, i dont know the name of the application off hand
<rOOb> look in the start menu
<draik> intelikey I was setting up my keyboard, but the media keys don't work as it should
<intelikey> mmorris you could add those two lines in the /etc/rc.local script  and init would run them for you at boot time.   or fix your /etc/network/interfaces file
<excitatory> tristanmike: probably the same reason none of the documentation uses it.. i promise you though, any acutal debian dev you talk to will recommend aptitude nine times out of ten.
<soulrider> yay, WORKED!!!
<intelikey> draik as i said you can make an .xmodmap file if you need to.   there is some documentation on key mapying and the media keys on the ubuntu.com forums or wikis  or  search for that.
<mmorris> how can I add the lines?
<soulrider> thanks Agios
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tristanmike> excitatory: but also, they are much better trained to handle the little hiccups that come with it too I'm sure
<intelikey> mmorris sudo nano /etc/rc.local   and start typing ???
<timthelion> how do I get java applets to work? I have java installed
<Agios> soulrider: back up and running :) Great!
<rOOb> soulrider, what was ya prob?
<draik> intelikey http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=125333
<intelikey> mmorris but i really think the 'ubuntu' way is to fix the interfaces file.
<soulrider> i reinstalled windows and it killed my grub
<excitatory> tristanmike: what hiccups?  it's nearly identical to apt-get..
<draik> That's a thread about my keyboard, and I followed it to the dot
<rOOb> soulrider, ahhh
<soulrider> so i couldnt come back to linux
<mmorris> I have tried to get it to work that way, I must be doing something wrong
<rOOb> soulrider, yea alwasy insall win 1st
<mmorris> time to go eat... I will be back shortly
<excitatory> tristanmike: idk.. at this point i really don't know, and personally don't want to persue this ostensive flame war.
<intelikey> draik yeah    did you check the ubuntu wiki's ?
<tristanmike> excitatory: like I posed with my original question, I'm not saying there is or isn't, I'm just saying if there were, they'd be better suited to deal with it at that time
<timthelion> how do I get java applets to work? I have java installed
<tristanmike> excitatory: I'm not flaming, I'm asking a question....what the heck, we're having a discussion, I'm not getting out of killter, are you ?
<excitatory> tristanmike: well, my point is that any problem that would occur would happen just as easily with apt-get, no?
<excitatory> no, sorry.
<intelikey> !jre
<ubotu> I know nothing about jre - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tristanmike> excitatory: again, no, not if aptitude isn't smart enough to realize other packages may dependent on the packages it's going to remove (when you remove any peice of software)
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<tristanmike> excitatory: I'm very curious about this, because it's the only thing holding me back from using it
<intelikey> timthelion maybe install the jre package ubotu mentioned ???   i don't do java
<hastesaver> !java > timthelion
<draik> intelikey, I was looking on the wiki, but didn't find anything useful. I searched for keyboard. Anything else I should look for?
<intelikey> tristanmike i missed the first of this,  care to synapsus it for me ?
<intelikey> draik multimedia  maybe
<excitatory> tristanmike: does apt-get have this capability?  if so, i guarantee aptitude does as well.  but honestly, when it gets down to it, a quick question in #debian will provide the answer.
<soulrider> err, how do i save adn quit in vim ?
<intelikey> [esc]     :wq
<tristanmike> intelikey: basically, I was wondering if you install a program using aptitude, then later install another program that uses the same dependencies/libraries, is it smart enough to leave the stuff used by other programs if you remove using aptitude that first program, does that make sense ?
<Dr_Willis> !info vimtutor
<ubotu> Package vimtutor does not exist in dapper
<Dr_Willis> !info vitutor
<ubotu> Package vitutor does not exist in dapper
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
<soulrider> :/
<tristanmike> excitatory: with apt-get, it doesn't remove dependecies, so only 1 package gets removed, the one you want removed
<intelikey> tristanmike yes it is.   deps are deps.   doesn't matter whom all depends on them.
<hastesaver> Dr_Willis, vimtutor is part of package vim-common
<Dr_Willis> 'vimtutor' is the name of a tutorial program. :P lol
<soulrider> so.. Dr_Willis how can i save? :P
<Dr_Willis> Yea  - guess dpper moved it in there.
<Dr_Willis> <intelikey> [esc]     :wq
<hastesaver> soulrider, [esc]  :wq, or [esc]  ZZ, or ...
<Dr_Willis> hit the escape key.. then :wq
<soulrider> ok
<tristanmike> intelikey: so if you install a prog using aptitude, and it installs say 7 other things, one of which is used by a prog you install 2 days later, if you remove that original prog, it removes, say 6 instead of 7 cause that other one is being used ?
<soulrider> err, it wont do anything
<hastesaver> soulrider, there are other editors; you don't *have* to use vi :D
<intelikey> tristanmike also of note is an app called deborphin  which us used to remove libs that nothing is depending on.
<soulrider> ye, but i dont know why i coultn open kate
<soulrider> i allways use kate
<RawSewage> i use kwrite
<tristanmike> intelikey: in the case of "apt-get" for instance you mean ?
<Dr_Willis> !info kvim
<ubotu> Package kvim does not exist in dapper
<intelikey> tristanmike else asks if it's ok to remove the later prog also because it depends on...
<hastesaver> soulrider, try nano for a very dumb editor. Or pico. Or "emacs -nw".
<intelikey> yes apt or aptitude  deborphan only lists the un-needed files.
<soulrider> k, ill BRB
<tristanmike> !info deborphin
<ubotu> Package deborphin does not exist in dapper
<farous> is there a list of compatible external harddisk for ubuntu. I am going to buy one and am hoping that it will work hastle free?
<tristanmike> !info deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan: Find orphaned libraries. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.7.18 (dapper), package size 60 kB, installed size 372 kB
<timthelion> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<intelikey> tristanmike the thing about dependancies is that the whole list of packages depending on blah is listed as blah dependant and blah is listed as needed by the whole list.  that's the way deps work.
<intelikey> !info deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan: Find orphaned libraries. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.7.18 (dapper), package size 60 kB, installed size 372 kB
<intelikey> i typo a lot.   cant spell for shucks either.
<tristanmike> that's ok, we love you just the same intelikey :P
<intelikey> lies all lies.
<intelikey> :)
<Dr_Willis> farous,  most every external usb hard drive should work fine.
<spc> hi all, just installed ubuntu 2 days ago, then installed KDE today.   Wow!  this is nice!
<Jack1> is there an option like "download widgets" for konqueror?
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, I've enabled Xgl and Compiz on my new Kubuntu system. Everything works except that I only have one virtual desktop. Is there a way to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Jack1,  widgets? you mean like for SuperKaramba?  desktop widgets?
<spc> one problem: the display is a few pixels wider than my screen.  I've googled a lot already - any suggestions where to start?
<farous> ok thanx Dr_Willis? any recommendations though
<Dr_Willis> farous,  i find that price does matter. :)  the good solid aluminum 'cases' seem to be better built.
<intelikey> Jack1 apt-cache search widget
<draik> intelikey, IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jack1> <Dr_Willis>well widgets for konqueror like the opera widgets
<Dr_Willis> farous,  i normally get the 'case' and put in my own hd's
<draik> Thank you
<Dr_Willis> Jack1,  not sure such things exist.
<intelikey> i don't think you will find what you are lookin for tho.
<farous> ok Dr_Willis thanx for the tips :)
<intelikey> draik where did you find the info ?
<draik> wiki
<intelikey> url i mean
<Jack1> yes superkaramba seems to be the only one
<Jack1> however thanks
<Dr_Willis> Karamba, Superkaramna, Gdesklets,
<Dr_Willis> thenya got the various dock and panel applets.
<intelikey> i was going to add the infonode to the bot draik
<timthelion> how do I make the cli print out the contents of a file?
<intelikey> cat file
<hastesaver> timthelion, "more" or "less" or "cat"
<intelikey> or grep
<intelikey> hehhe
<hastesaver> or "tail +1"
<intelikey> : << file    might work
<timthelion> http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/677
<draik> sorry for the delay intelikey was looking for the direct link... Here is the AppPage... http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ ... Here is the wiki page... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<intelikey> i guess not from the command line.
<soulrider> hey im back :P
<intelikey> draik thank you
<draik> No, thank you intelikey
<intelikey> !mediakeys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<intelikey> !no mediakeys is shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<timthelion> I am trying to get java applets to work, I can allready type java at the command line.  here is what I tried, http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/677
<draik> perfect intelikey
<timthelion> !mediakeys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<intelikey> ok anyone think they know grub?   tell me why  grub-install  /dev/hda  yelds this error?
<intelikey> Unknown partition table signature
<intelikey> Unknown partition table signature
<intelikey> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<spc>  Anybody know how to start tweaking my display so it doesn't wrap past the edges?
<intelikey> timthelion they will have to proccess it.  no more direct editing the bot.
<intelikey> [ubotu(n=ubotu@ubuntu/bot/ubotu)]  Your edit request has been forwarded to
<intelikey>           #ubuntu-ops. Thank you for your attention to detail
<timthelion> does anyone know why it is not finding those pakages http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/677
<BluesKaj> spc...check your monitor cntrls
<intelikey> spc also there is an app.    if i can think of the name....
<spc> BluesKaj: How?  I couldn't find any under kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> on yer hrdwre
<intelikey> display ???
<BluesKaj> not in kubuntu , on yer scrn monitor buttons
<excitatory> ok
* excitatory tries once more
<spc> BluesKaj: Thanks - duh, I don't know if I've ever used them on this monitor and completely forgot.... (sheepish)
<excitatory> so, you know how kubuntu has customized konqueror profiles?  well, they were missing a feature i desired, and so i followed this: ( http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror ) which restores the original profiles back..which then fixed my problem, but now i have real trouble: any time a kio-slave, kicker quick browser icon, or anything that wants to open a new konqueror window tries to do this, nothing happens.  a window does not open.
<excitatory> es manually, but software does not seem to be able to.  Any help would be appreciated.
<larson9999> is hotu down for legal reasons or just down?
<BluesKaj> spc , np we all forget about the obvious somtimes ...I know I do :)
<spc> BluesKaj: that did it, thanks.  Glad it was easy.  :)
<BluesKaj> cool :)
<spc> wow, kde is amazingly cool.  I love the little animations and effects.
<unix_infidel> anyone having problems with the alsaoss wrapper and audacity?
<spc> I don't know why my text is always red?
<gekko`> spc: for more eye-candy on kde use superkaramba :)
<spc> gekko`: I'll look it up.  Using Konquerer?
<gekko`> spc: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<gekko`> spc: if you want to insall it
<spc> Btw, anyone know how to get stats about my computer?   ram, cpu, that type of thing?
<gekko`> gkrellm
<keeley> ubuntu
<gekko`> well, it does work anyway
<keeley> how do i get the Bot to give me the links to the restricted formats?
<draik> I can't run my mozilla-thunderbird from command line
<tristanmike> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<keeley> ty
<BluesKaj> !DeCSS
<ubotu> I know nothing about DeCSS - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tristanmike> keeley:  you can "/msg ubotu <factoid>" for a one on one encounter :P
<draik> I can't seem to run Thunderbird through command line, but I can do it through K Menu > Internet > Mozilla Thunderbird
<draik> any thoughts?
<keeley> ok ty. and how do i chat with it? just put an ! infront of keywords?
<spc> gekko`: getting superk now, thanks
<gekko`> no problem
<tristanmike> keeley: best to do a "/msg ubotu <factoid>" then speak with him in your private window
<keeley> k
<gekko`> spc: kde-look.org is a nice site for eye-candy
<tristanmike> keeley: just type anything in the private converstation and it should pop right up for you
<keeley> k got it
<keeley> thanks
<spc> I've convinced my dad to try KDE on his old computer (running Win 98 right now, gahh!)
<spc> Do you know if the ubuntu cd that's shipped free has kubuntu on it, or do I need to burn him a new live cd for kubuntu?
<gekko`> spc: it has gnome desktop not kde
<spc> gekko`: ok, so I'll need to burn a new cd for Kubuntu (he needs the windows friendliness)
<spc> I had found Remote Desktop under Gnome, but can't find it under KDE.  Help?
<gekko`> spc: make use of the package manager 'adept'
<gekko`> spc: just search for 'remote desktop'
<spc> gekko`: that's different than synaptic?
<spc> gekko`: is adept like synaptic?
<gekko`> yes, it's the package manager of kde
<gekko`> just open it and you'll see
<spc> maybe because I installed kde from synaptic, I didn't get the full normal kde setup.
<gekko`> spc: didn't you install the meta-package 'kubuntu-desktop' ?
<spc> gekko`: I'll have to check.  I ended up installing several kubuntu packages, of course, but I'm not sure if that was one.
<spc> gekko`: I searched for KDE, not Kubuntu (oops)
<gekko`> hehe
<spc> gekko`: fixing now - 100 MBs will take a few minutes to download.  :)  Will I just need to restart X, or will I need to log out and back in?  Or just see how it goes?....
<gekko`> spc: well, it would be good if you kill your X session and install kubuntu-desktop through a text-console terminal
<gekko`> spc: just try it with X, it can work though
<spc> gekko`: why is that?  I think it's already installing - well, will automatically install when it finishes downloading.
<spc> gekko`: if it doesn't, I'll let you know.  ;)
<gekko`> spc: I think it will work, I thought wrong
<spc> man, I can't get over how much better this is than XP.  How come everyone's not running Linux?!
<spc> (rhetorical question, I know some of the answers)
<mmorris> I am trying to set up xgl, but I have ran into a problem.  here is what it says:  please tell me what to do  .....
<mmorris> Open up a terminal and create a new script named startxgl.sh:
<mmorris> gksudo gedit /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<mmorris> it tells me that gksudo is not a command
<gekko`> spc: I know. I'm using kubuntu since 1.5 months now and I'm really really satisfied with it and never want to switch back to winxp again
<mmorris> Can anybody help me?
<Agios> mmorris: use kdesudo kedit
<gekko`> it's called 'kdesu'
<Agios> sorry, kdesu kedit
<keeley> Is there an official FASTEST starting (booting up) Linux version? Kubuntu is pretty fast, but I was just wondering...
<mmorris> it says cannot connect to server... what does that mean?
<BluesKaj> knoppix
<mmorris> "cannot connect to X server"
<Agios> mmorris: do it from a $ prompt
<draik> I used Knoppix before, it's pretty fast
<BluesKaj> live cd
<keeley> do u know how fast?
<draik> I dual booted knoppix with winxp before I dual booted winxp with Kubuntu (like now)
<keeley> live Cd? is there a HDD version?
<mmorris> it said command not found
<mmorris> what do I need to do now Agios?
<Agios> rom a $ prompt type: kdesu kedit
<mmorris> is that all I type?
<mmorris> how do I get to that prompt?
<Agios> well, you can specify the file too, like ...
<Agios> kdesu kedit  /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<mmorris> I got the same thing...
<mmorris> command not found
<BluesKaj> dunno keeley, Inever used the HDD option cuz I didn't see one in my version of knoppix...it's quite old , 5yrs at least
<Agios> you are running kubuntu and X is up?
<mmorris> Agios: sh: kedit: command not found
<mmorris> dont know... ra0 is up
<Agios> ok, try kdesu kate  /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<mmorris> eth0 is down
<BluesKaj> nitey all
<mmorris> what do I type in there?
<mmorris> Agios?
<Agios> you have kate open?
<mmorris> yes, it opened
<keeley> well their logo is "Zero to LInux in 5 minutes"
<Agios> type whatever the docs you were reading tell you to type
<keeley> i was thinking more about Windows Vista it's supposed to cold boot in under a minute
<Kyral> keeley: thats NOTHIGN
<Kyral> my laptop cold boots in < 20 secs
<Kyral> with Arch
<mmorris> Agios: have another problem
<mmorris> now it is telling me to type the command: gksudo gedit /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop
<mmorris> what do I substitute?
<crimsun> kdesu kate /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop
<Agios> mmorris: kdesu kate
<Hobbsee> mmorris: kdesu kwrite ..
<Hobbsee> ah
<Agios> gksudo = kdesu and gedit = kate
<mmorris> kdesu kwrite /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop
<mmorris> This?
<keeley> kyral: that's pretty good. is it as easy to use as Kubuntu?
<mmorris> ok
<Kyral> keeley: not really, initially
<Kyral> Arch is meant to teach you
<Kyral> not hand hold
<Kyral> (Kinda like Slackware lol)
<Kyral> www.archlinux.org
<Agios> boot time is going to depend on the size of the kernel, the number of modules being loaded, and the init scripts.
<Agios> smaller/fewer = faster
<Kyral> But you can also use sysvconf(I think) to disable scripts
<larson9999> hmmm, my machine has locked up everyday for the past 3 days.
<Kyral> 2.6.17-Beyond + InitCpio + starting all services in the background == 20 sec
<draik> Kyral, /sysinfo
<Healot> nice saturday morning and working :(
<Kyral> though I managed to do the same thing on Ubuntu
<Kyral> Sysinfo for 'HyperDream': Linux 2.6.17-beyond running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2100+ at 1733 MHz (3468 bogomips), HD: 286/432GB, RAM: 992/1011MB, 92 proc's, 1.23d up
<Kyral> Arch doesn't use SysV style Init
<draik> Nice
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.15-26-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), , RAM: 790/3031MB, 95 proc's, 3.29h up
<mmorris> Okay Agios... here goes nothing... I am going to see if it worked... cross your fingers
<Kyral> it uses BSD Style Init (ie, /etc/rc.conf)
<Agios> alrighty
<crimsun> heh, just wait for keybuk's ReplacementInit
<Kyral> and InitCpio
<Kyral> jeez another Init
<Kyral> what Ubuntu is gonna go ever more off standard?
<crimsun> if you mean diverge from its main parent distro -- if such can be called -- sure
<Kyral>  Deriving is one thing
<Kyral> making a completely new Init is another
<Kyral> (Don't talk to me about InitNG, IMO no distro uses it by default yet)
<crimsun> we'll have it in Edgy. It's a spec.
<Kyral> ...just make it easy for other distros to use
<Kyral> Jeez why didja need another style of InitScripts
<Kyral> I get confused with SysV and BSD style right now anyway
<mmorris> Agios?
<mmorris> Agios:  you here?
<Agios> yep
<mmorris> It didn't work... how can I figure out the problem"?\
<mmorris> It just sat there with a bright blue screen, and then went back to the login screen
<Agios> what is the error message?
<mmorris> no error message... just didn't do anything
<mmorris> I clicked on Menu/then checked session type, then xgl, then I logged in
<Agios> look in .xsession-errors
<Agios> I would guess that's where the errors would be logged
<mmorris> what part of that do you want to know
<mmorris> ?
<mmorris> Failed to open device
<mmorris> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<mmorris>   Major opcode:  145
<mmorris>   Minor opcode:  3
<mmorris>   Resource id:  0x0
<mmorris> does that mean anything Agios?
<Agios> probably
<mmorris> does it mean anything to you?
<Agios> google on xgl and the error message
<scott> anybody here able to help me troubleshoot my webmin install?
<Agios> means it couldn't open some device. If it's your disply it's not real good :)
<Agios> I've never installed xgl nor read much about it.
<Agios> search the kubuntu forums too
<mmorris> it says I need to "comment" some things out of a file.. what does "comment out" mean?
<mmorris> get rid of it?
<Kr4t05> mmorris: place a # sign infront of the lines in a configuration file.
<Agios> more or less, put a # in the 1st position usually
<mmorris> oh, ok
<draik> I am trying to watch a WMA file in firefox. What plugin would I need to view them?
<draik> correction, WMV
<gekko`> draik: mozilla-mplayer
<draik> its installed
<draik> it said something about totem
<mmorris> Agios: here we go again... cross your fingers
<gekko`> draik: you can also use totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<Agios> apt-get install w32codecs
<draik> Here is the error message...
<dermitrius> i have an intresting ifconfig issues on my dapper server, the eth devices get the correct ips but when i ifconfig the inet values are 169 based ips, any ideas, btw i have a 2 nic setup
<draik> Totem could not play 'fd://0'.
<draik> Video codec 'MS WMV 8 (win32)' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<gekko`> draik: look what Agios said
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i19748
<Healot> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in dapper
<draik> nope
<draik> sure doesn't
<Agios> well, it's there for me, I installed it. Check your sources :)
<Healot> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<draik> I have both universe and multiverse
<Healot> that's the repos
<mmorris> Agios, you there?
<mmorris> didn't work
<mmorris> did the same thing
<mmorris> I'm gonna see if it gave me the same error
<Healot> third party repos. Agios, do not recommend third party repos as it is from ubuntu, please
<draik> gekko` I can't install the totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin. BREAK INSTALL
<Hawkwind> Healot: 3rd party repos are recommended here all the time, day after day
<draik> How do I go around a BREAK INSTALL?
<Agios> well, if he want's to play wmv files he's going to have to install that package
<Hawkwind> Healot: For him to be able to play wmv files, he will need to install w32codecs or else he's out of luck.  It's mentioned here every night practically
<mmorris> I got the same error after doing what it said to do to fix it
<Hawkwind> !info w32codecs
<Healot> I'd used Windows for that, hoho
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in dapper
<Hawkwind> Healot: He wants to do it in Linux, and it's easily done.  PLF happens to be something very trustworthy
<Healot> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Healot> well, I recommend you to migrate to freeformat instead
<draik> how/where can I get the w32codecs?
<Hawkwind> Why ?  w32codecs is needed by millions of linux users
<Hawkwind> draik: From PLF
<Hawkwind> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<Hawkwind> Healot: Just because you don't use it doesn't mean anyone else shouldn't.  Also doesn't mean this channel can't recommend them since it's done day and night
<Healot> isn't fsf recommends not to use proprietary formats, what's the point of migrating to Windows to Linux then, just my two cents, you don't have to agree with me
<Hawkwind> Healot: I don't agree in some ways.  I'm one that preaches if you leave Windows then stay away.  But some people need to play wmv files, and therefore w32codecs is needed
<Healot> i'd still use Windows for Windows-related stuff, and that's my other one cent
<Agios> playing a wmv file is as valid for a linux user as a windows user
<darkseed> need help with kubuntu dapper 6.06  after i mount a network share it disapears???
<Hawkwind> Healot: I would use Windows when it comes to major things like games, office related stuff.  But for something minor like a wmv file, it can be done in Linux quite simply
<Healot> i just need the DRM part... and games...
<farous> !drm
<ubotu> I know nothing about drm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Healot> i buy copies of music... btw :)
<Healot> legal copies, damn, why I did that?
<farous> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<farous> ah got it
<draik> Got them
<draik> Thank you Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Healot: I buy legal copies of my music too.  In fact, I have over 7500 CD's in my house.  Still doesn't mean I won't ever need to play a wmv file
<Hawkwind> Healot: In fact, if you buy legal copies of music from Napster, they happen to be in wmv format.
<Healot> ipod store... napster? what is that hehe
<ubuntu_Phantom78> i ran the kubuntu installer but it gave me a "cannot create file system error"
<Healot> the desktop installer? was it, ubuntu_Phantom78 ?
<ubuntu_Phantom78> yes
<Healot> you received the error after you encounter the disk formatting?
<wolfmanz> Agios aint you a system admin ?
<keeley> wtf y don't they have EasyUbuntu at the very top of the Restricted Formats page? OMG I just wasted alot of time
<ubuntu_Phantom78> i wasn't watching the install, but it was after selecting the partition
<Agios> wolfmanz: Not sure what that is exactly but I probably qualify :)
<Kyral> keeley: so you don't have to rely on it
<wolfmanz> keeley ya easy ubuntu should be installed on the desktop when you install ubuntu/kubuntu
<Kyral> no it shouldn't
<wolfmanz> Agios i though you were a system admin as in your day job ?
<keeley> ya nothing is on my desktop by default when I installed Kubunto
<Kyral> heh nothing eh?
<Kyral> KDE is something
<Agios> well, we don't use that title. I do system level work on mainframe boxes.
<Kyral> Arch comes with nothing (literally)
<keeley> does Arch boot up slower when u install more stuff?
<Kyral> Well, system services....
<Kyral> but stuff like KDE and apps, no way
<Agios> services take time to start and initialize
<Kyral> Where do you get the idea that more apps == slower boottime
<Kyral> like fractions of seconds actually
<Kyral> the real killer on my system is my ReiserFS /home
<Kyral> takes a good 30 secs to mount
<Kyral> (Ithis is my Desktop)
<keeley> well windows sucks bad with installing more stuff=slower boot
<Kyral> This is why you only fire up enough services to get the system running
<Agios> well windows sucks.
<Agios> you could stp there :)
<Agios> or after bad.
<keeley> i g2g brb
<Healot> Windows is cool, and even linuxers need Windows technologies, e.g. w32codecs hehe
<Kyral> w32codecs is not Windows Technologies
<ubuntu_Phantom78> only because windows dominates so much
<Agios> I'm going to bed. Enough fun for one day.
<Kyral> w32codecs are codecs for propreitary things that no one makes codecs for Linux for
<wolfmanz> actually i think xp loads faster then kubuntu lol
<Healot> it uses Window Media, I not sure that's even legal?
<Kyral> its not in the US
<Healot> not in countries where Microsoft patented the technology I guess
<draik> LOL
<wolfmanz> dont worry about whats legal microsoft dont care whats legaal or not in terms of what they practise so why should you worry about it lol
<thompa> is it possible to rip a cd track as i listen in what?
<draik> The codecs work and I saw the funny video of the guy who passed out 3x in an F16 ride
<draik> http://www.military.com
<keeley> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> wolfmanz, I am concern user... i don't know about you... so i just saving my butt then
<thompa> draik: are you in the air force?
<draik> Nope
<thompa> nevermind
<draik> thompa, I'm in nothing military
<thompa> what can i use to listen and rip of a cd?
<draik> I have friends in Navy, Army, Air Force and possibly one in Marines (not sure)
<Hawkwind> thompa: grip
<thompa> draik: im a vet anyway
<thompa> cold war though he he
<draik> thompa vet? from?
<draik> what military group, I meant?
<thompa> are you running kubuntu64 by any chance?
<hooper> I have ubuntu on dual boot on a pc than runs xp also. the xp install runs my video at 1280x1024 but I can't get ubuntu past 1024x768. what can I do?
<thompa> air force
<thompa> i just realized im in gnome,
<draik> thompa, I would love to be in either the Air Force or Navy... Asthma and glasses hold me back
<draik> But I've heard of ways of going around that
<thompa> eye sites not much a problem
<draik> I might go laser, but I heard that they don't accept people with laser-corrected eyes
<thompa> stay away from military for some years ,
<draik> I'm 23, I'm doing good so far :)
<thompa> dont go its a trick
<draik> NAVY... Never Again Volunteer Yourself
<draik> I've heard the stories... it's my last resort
<thompa> now cut off might be 42
<thompa> he he
<hooper> is this the right place to ask setup questions?
<draik> don't matter, I'm a computer guy and that's as good as my usage goes
<draik> hooper, what's your issue?
<thompa> no ones answering any of my questions anyway
<spc> gekko`: I installed kubuntu-desktop, and found the "desktop sharing", but still couldn't access from my other computer?
<draik> what's your question thompa?
<spc> do I need to restart X?
<hooper> I can't get kubuntu past 1024x768 res
<thompa> firstly, can i rip and listen to my cd at the same time
<draik> yes
<ubuntu_Phantom78> is there a difff file between the desktop iso and the non-dekstop iso (forget what its called)?
<thompa> what app, or do i use two, i have one drive
<draik> you can do both at the same time
<Healot> ubuntu_Phantom78, alternate installer
<Healot> the original debinstaller...
<hooper> draik, I can't get kubuntu past 1024x768 res
<thompa> im using sound juicer
<farous> hooper: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<draik> hooper, have you checked the wiki?
<thompa> hooper: what specs you want?
<hooper> farous, yes have trid that, it put me into illegible 24bit mode, looks very nasty
<thompa> edit xorg.conf
<hooper> going for 1280x1024. dual boot with xp that handles it fine
<farous> hooper: do you know how to edit xorg.conf file
<thompa> i always have to for 14440x900 anyway
<hooper> thompa, yes, but not quite sure why it won't
<draik> thompa, I have seen something about that, let me check
<hooper> farous, no probs there
<farous> hooper: so you can set it there under monitor or screen section
<hooper> farous, yes, have file up now
<thompa> find out your optimal resolution thenb just ad it to xorg.conf, edit there at color resolution
<thompa> go ahead
<hooper> thompa, optimal res is there, but it doesn't work and is not shown as an option under system settings either. like it's ignored
<thompa> hooper: is it in how many colors 16 or 24?
<farous> hooper: did you restart the xserver after editing the xorg.conf file
<draik> thompa, grip
<hooper> thompa, I have it in 16, coz 24 looks like it's not syncing
<draik> !grip
<ubotu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<hooper> farous, yes, restart between edits
<thompa> thanks so much
<thompa> for grip that is
<draik> don't thank me, thank Hawkwind
<thompa>  Depth           24
<thompa>                 Modes           "1440x900"
<thompa> sry about that
<draik> He said it earlier
<thompa> hooper: just have the one res. like above
<hooper> thompa, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg defaults to 24, but when I run X it looks illegible, so I hand edit xorg.conf back to 16
<thompa> or 16
<thompa> only put the correct mode, are you running vesa?
<hooper> ok thompa, I could try that I guess
<hooper> brb
<thompa> log out of x, come back
<hooper> yep
<thompa> make sure its vesa driver i guess
<hooper> thompa, u talking to me?
<thompa> unless you know its nvidia and you have driver installed, dont use nv
<thompa> yes hooper
<hooper> thompa, it's using s3
<thompa> how old is it
<hooper> 2004
<farous> hooper: might it be the freq setting i had a prob like that setting freq to 60hz solved it
<hooper> thompa, I looked up the specs for my monitor and set the right ranges
<thompa> hooper: thats also important horiz. and vert. freq.
<thompa> if its lcd or crt?
<hooper> lcd
<thompa> then its ok
<hooper> then what's ok?
<thompa> the lcd is probably working ok
<hooper> oh, k
<thompa> so use vesa driver
<thompa> whats the exact card for graphic?
<thompa> you can try different drivers, s3 i had like 12 years ago last
<draik> What's the linux version of Publisher? I need to make business cards
<thompa> my lcd only works first in vesa for resolution
<keeley> so there's no way to get WMP 11 beta or 10 final to run in linux?
<thompa> draik: scribus
<hooper> is there a 'restart' command/icon I can use in kubuntu?
<hooper> newbie :S
<keeley> no windows Emulator or anything?
<thompa> draik: scribus is kde, then you can make templates also in OO.org
<froked> saludos
<froked> Hi
<draik> thank you thompa
<thompa> draik: koffice makes nice templates too, and you can have your own icons for them
<thompa> im just now trying konqeuror in gnome
<|lostbyte|> keeley, wine.
<draik> sweet
<draik> I just need to make some business cards cuz people were asking me for them. Funny thing is that I never had any before
<hooper> ok, it's official... kubuntu is ignoring what I teel it in xorg.conf :S
<Ertain> For some strange reason, I can't seem to boot under the 2.6.15-26 kernel.  Upon closer inspection, I think it's my version of the nVidia driver.
<thompa> hooper: have you re-xed out right?
<hooper> I have my default mode at 16 and only one res "1280x1024" in that mode, but it comes up in 1024x768
<Healot> from the dmesg output, Ertain ?
<hooper> thompa, re-xed?
<thompa> hooper: put vesa there and test it
<Ertain> Can do.
<posthuman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<hooper> put vesa where thompa?
<thompa> hooper: on xorg.conf .. driver "nv?"
<thompa> hooper: put vesa there in "vesa"
<thompa> hooper: then idf it works its the driver
<thompa> yoo dark to type here
<thompa>     Driver          "nvidia" change to "vesa" . save and restart x desktop
<hooper> thompa, I don't see the word vesa anywhere in xorg.conf
<thompa> ive got to figure out what to do with these scratched up cds.
<ubuntu> hi,,, very new to linux,, I have probably tried 6 dif distro... believe ubuntu is the best,,  I have managed to set up a server in command line, but would like to set  up a webserver within kubuntu...
<thompa> hooper: do you see driver "
<hooper> thompa, yes
<thompa> what is next to it
<hooper> section "Device" driver "s3"
<thompa>  Driver          "nvidia"
<Ertain> Here's the error -> http://pastebin.ca/116207
<thompa> hooper: so its not using nvidia, then try vesa there
<farous> hooper: do you have a savage or nividia card?
<thompa> if you get no screen chang it back
<hooper> farous I actually have a sis card according to xp
<hooper> thompa, replace driver "s3" with driver "vesa"?
<thompa> hooper: well driver "s3" tells you what it is your using
<thompa> hooper: if you have an nvidia driver, no problem
<farous> hooper: what do lspci tell you about your video card?
<thompa> hooper: i mean card, lots of cards will work
<Ertain> And here's a little something from my Xorg.log file -> http://pastebin.ca/116208
<thompa> hooper: do you have an s3 card, nvidia, or what?
<hooper> thompa, farous, lspci says it's a s3 86c/764/765 Trio
<hooper> I don't know how nvidia came up at all :)
<farous> hooper: then your driver should be s3
<thompa> hooper: do you know how to edit xorg.conf ans save it?
<farous> there is an s3 driver in the xorg package i just checked
<hooper> ok, well it is
<hooper> yes I do, no probs
<thompa> did you try vesa
<hooper> got the file up now thompa
<thompa> every card ive had works with that
<hooper> do I replace "s3" with "vesa"?
<thompa> you can either backup the file first mv xorg.conf xorg.confbk
<Healot> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" is safer...
<farous> hooper: i would try replacing nividia with s3 then if it do not work use vesa
<thompa> hes right
<farous> vesa is the wild card
<hooper> thompa, I also have a line under "Device" that says: boardname "s3". Do I change that to vesa also?
<thompa> but it will work with vesa maybe 50 50
<thompa> no
<hooper> ok
<hooper> brb then
<thompa> if it does not work change it back
<thompa> ctrl f1 for a prompt
<thompa> too late hes doomed
<|lostbyte|> lol
<thompa> it will work
<waggle7622frack> can someone help with boot error? Error 15: File not found
<waggle7622frack> fresh install
<draik> Might need to reinstall GRUB
<|lostbyte|> waggle7622frack, Where exactly do you see it ?
<waggle7622frack> right at boot
<draik> I think it might be the GRUB
<waggle7622frack> says filesystem type reiser but its ext3
<waggle7622frack> path is correct
<hackman2007> hi can anyone assist me with something?
<Healot> reiser is ext3 with something extra on it :)
<draik> hackman2007, what's your issue?
<hackman2007> I need to download a chipset driver for my motherboard in order to get on the internet with Kubuntu or any other Linux distro, but it says I have to build something
<draik> hackman2007, open up a Konsole window.
<Healot> !info build-essential
<draik> Type the following
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Healot> !info linux-headers
<ubotu> Package linux-headers does not exist in dapper
<hackman2007> "Unable to find the system utility 'ld'; please make sure you have the package 'binutils' installed. If you don't have binutils installed, then please check that 'ld' is in your path"
<draik> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Healot> !find linux-headers
<ubotu> Found: linux-headers-2.6.15-23, linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386, linux-headers-2.6.15-23-686, linux-headers-2.6.15-23-k7, linux-headers-2.6.15-23-server (and 18 others)
<draik> type that in and you will have what you needs
<draik> *need
<hackman2007> which part?
<draik> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hackman2007> anything after that?
<draik> thats it
<draik> it will install itself
<draik> just press Y
<hackman2007> all right
<hackman2007> brb
<draik> k
<hackman2007> draik: that didn't work
<draik> what didn't work
<draik> what is your error?
<draik> did you type it in exactly as I typed it
<hackman2007> couldn't find package build-essential
<hackman2007> yeah I typed exactly what you typed
<draik> Kubuntu?
<hackman2007> yes
<draik> 6.06
<draik> Dapper Drake?
<hackman2007> ????
<farous> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<draik> You should have it
<draik> Open Adept
<farous> hackman2007: might be a typo search for it again
<draik> search for 'build-essential'
<draik> not essentials
<hackman2007> how do I search for it?
<draik> its not the same
<draik> in the search bar
<hackman2007> what search bar lol
<|lostbyte|> hackman2007, adept
<draik> Open Adept
<|lostbyte|> hackman2007, it will be in the menu under system.
<draik> You'll find a bar and you type in 'build-essential'
<draik> it will filter for that file
<hackman2007> I'll look
<hackman2007> brb
<hackman2007> nope
<hackman2007> it's not there
<draik> how are you typing it in?
<farous> hackman2007: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<farous> hackman2007: copy and paste form the chat channel
<hackman2007> in adept, it's not listed when I search for it
<draik> except for your nick
<thompa> hooperhooper: did it work
<hooperhooper> thompa, snaps to you mate. vesa got me going in 1280x1024
<hackman2007> draik: it still didn't work
<thompa> hooperhooper: i have the correct modeline entry also if you want to try s3 sometime
<hooperhooper> so is there any performance loss thompa?
<draik> do this
<hooperhooper> thompa, that would be great thanks
<|lostbyte|> hackman2007, could you pastebin US your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<draik> apt-get update
<damian_> .
<hackman2007> (I don't have internet on the machine btw)
<farous> hackman2007: lol
<hooperhooper> ok, who knows anything about webmin?
<damian_> .
<thompa> for s3 driver after depth 16 , Modes "1024x768@85"
<hooperhooper> thompa, I have to register for priv
<thompa> ok
<thompa> just make sure you have that or s3 wont work i think
<hooperhooper> thompa, what about 1280x1024 tho?>
<draik> hackman2007, can you do as |lostbyte| asked and please pastebin your sources.list file
<hackman2007> how do I do that lol
<draik> http://www.pastebin.ca
<farous> draik: his ubuntu box is not connected to the net
<draik> go there
<draik> farous, using a different box?
<farous> hackman2007: for netwrok installation using adept you need to connect the box ot the net
<hackman2007> ummm
<thompa> hooperhooper: it wont work then maybe, i dont know
<draik> hackman2007, is that Kubuntu computer hooked up to the internet?
<hooperhooper> thompa, any problem sticking with vesa?
<hackman2007> yes, it should be lol
<thompa> hooperhooper: whats the computer?
<draik> it should, that's why I ask
<hooperhooper> thompa, it's for dev work, not gaming
<thompa> hooperhooper: and the s3 is onboard 32 or 64M
<hooperhooper> hp pavilion t230a
<hooperhooper> just 32 I think
<hackman2007> draik: it's connected through a netgear router
<draik> and it has connectivity?
<hackman2007> nope
<draik> lights are blinking for that port?
<hackman2007> yes
<draik> then you're not on the net
<Kadran> hi
<hooperhooper> does anybody know anything about webmin?
<thompa> hooperhooper: its a p4 fast machine
<hackman2007> yeah, but that's what I'm trying to do lol
<hackman2007> get it on the net
<thompa> fast enough anyway
<Kadran> i want to know if Creative MuVo mp3 s200 player could work with kubuntu or not
<thompa> hooperhooper: do you have your system specs and all that right
<farous> hackman2007: is it the wireless you are having probs with
<|lostbyte|> Kadran, is there a linux port ?
<hackman2007> farous: no, wired
<Kadran> |lostbyte|: i don't know what is port?
<hooper> thompa, not really, anything I can execute to get them?
<hackman2007> want to know my motherboard model?
<farous> hackman2007: that is wired wired eth should work out of the box
<draik> no
<thompa> hooperhooper: if its a t230a?
<Kadran> |lostbyte|: it uses USB 2.0
<thompa> hooperhooper: your driver is wrong
<hackman2007> farous: is there any other way to make it work?
<farous> hackman2007: the network driver is a kernel thing and this is the first i heared ethnet had probs try hooking it up directly to the net you might have probs with the router
<draik> hackman2007, power cycle your complete setup. Computers, router, and moden
<draik> *modem
<thompa> hooperhooper: its a intel graphics driver
<hackman2007> what's weird is my other computers' connect
<draik> power cycle
<hackman2007> and Windows connects on that computer too
<hackman2007> I've already tried that lol
<draik> try it again
<thompa> sfkhooper: is that still you
<sfkhooper> yes thompa, registered
<|lostbyte|> Kadran, Connet it.
<thompa> sfkhooper: oh
<keeley> help! no idea wut my pass is when I type "su" in Konsole/Terminal
<Kr4t05> !su
<draik> keeley
<ubotu> I know nothing about su - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kr4t05> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hackman2007> draik: someone told me the the following the motherboard works fine in Linux as long as you load the latest BIOS (1001 for Asus, 3.0 for MSI) and use the latest kernel
<|lostbyte|> Kadran, If it works as a normal flash drive, you'll see an icon pop on your Screen..
<draik> keeley, sudo passwd root
<draik> that will reset it for you
<draik> hackman2007, get the updates and install them. See if that works
<hackman2007> how lol?
<draik> what is your motherboard?
<draik> Go to their website and get the updated BIOS
<draik> flash your BIOS
<hackman2007> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813130041
<draik> Update completed
<keeley> thanks draik u always know wut to do
<farous> hackman2007: you have a real prob deb based distros are network dependent try searching the forums for work around. you will have to do lots of manual downloads and then transfer files to your box
<draik> keeley, I try
<draik> keeley, You are very welcome
<Dark_Oppressor> how do i see what kernal i have?
<crimsun> uname -r
<Dark_Oppressor> thanks
<posthuman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kadran> |lostbyte|: thanks man
<posthuman> hey everyone, i can't remember how..but how do i reconfigure xorg with dpkg-reconfigure .. what is the package name?
<farous> xserver-xorg
<posthuman> thanks
<posthuman> :)
<farous> :)
<waggle7622frack> looks like I need help fixing my grub. but everything looks right
<waggle7622frack> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<waggle7622frack> error 15: file not found
<niki> hello excuse me for my englisch ,what is the name of the package to turn the numlock on?
<niki> i musst tu use the fn button always zu writw my text
<niki> -w+e
<farous> niki: numlockx
<keeley> how do i fix "rpm: command not found"
<keeley> ?
<Hawkwind> keeley: Ubuntu doesn't use rpm
<farous> keeley: by using rpm package :)
<Hawkwind> keeley: It uses apt-get
<plugs> Could somebody help me out? This is probably a pretty common problem. i installed gcc and when i try to install anything i get "C compiler cannot create executables"
<keeley> ok nvm
<niki> thx
<farous> keeley: ubuntu used dep packages
<draik> keeley, use alien
<draik> sudo apt-get install alien
<draik> that will let you install rpm packages
<farous> keeley: that in the rare case you can not find a deb binary for what you want
<farous> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<keeley> no they have a non-RPM version i'll just use it
<draik> !APT
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<keeley> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<keeley> oooooo, quite dangerous
<plugs> i installed gcc and when i try to install anything i get "C compiler cannot create executables", what do i do?
<draik> mmhmmm
<farous> plugs: install build-essential
<plugs> i'll try that out
<plugs> that worked, thanks, but now i have some new problem.
<farous> plugs: go ahead ask and someone will help\
<plugs> okay, well i'm trying to install PyGTK and i get "gobject is required to build pygtk?"
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<farous> i think this factoid need to be modified to be more understandable ;)
<Healot> you need the GTK+ libraries and pygtk binder
<Healot> !info libgtk+
<ubotu> Package libgtk+ does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info libgtk2.0
<ubotu> Package libgtk2.0 does not exist in dapper
<farous> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.8.20-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2037 kB, installed size 4520 kB
<farous> Healot: there you go
<plugs> looks like i already have libgtk2.0-0
<soulrider> guys, i accidentally cancelled an adept installation, how can i resume it using the CLI ?
<Healot> plugs, install libpygtk?
<Healot> !find libpygtk
<ubotu> No packages matching 'libpygtk' could be found
<Healot> !find libpy
<ubotu> Found: libpythonize0, libpythonize0-dev
<Healot> somewhere around that hoho
<plugs> i'll try the first one
<crimsun> python-gtk2-dev
<|lostbyte|> soulrider, It will resume as you select to install it again..
<soulrider> yes, but i selected several packages to install :/
<plugs> alright looks like something worked. =] 
<plugs> i think python-gtk2 did it for me
<plugs> let's see if the rest of the install goes how i want
<|lostbyte|> soulrider, if  you stoped at the download prcess.. dont worry.
<soulrider> not he thing is
<soulrider> i downlaoded java
<soulrider> but ic ouldnt click or slect yes int he licence agreement
<soulrider> and it gor fooked up
<farous> soulrider: that is a known bug install java from the command line
<draik> do it again soulrider
<soulrider> and not it sais somehtign is using adept adn the process is blocked
<draik> kill
<draik> actually, I forgot the command to kill the tree
<draik> kill adept anyway
<soulrider> kill -l adept ?
<soulrider> wont let me do killa dept
<soulrider> killall worked
<draik> killall works too
<draik> yup
<soulrider> its installing now, thanks!
<dubuntu> hello my friends
<draik> hello dubuntu
<soulrider> hi dubuntu
<dubuntu> every now them X on kubuntu hangs !!
<draik> ummm sure, np
<dubuntu> soulrider: hi
<soulrider> done with java, now eclipse! :P
<dubuntu> when I do shit + alt + f1 console does not comes !!
<dubuntu> when I do shfit + alt + f1 console does not comes !!
<soulrider> shit... interesting key, i dont seem to have it
<soulrider> :P
<dubuntu> is this bug in ubuntu ?
<soulrider> use alt+space
<soulrider> and then type konsole
<soulrider> or alt f2 and then konsole
<draik> careful soulrider, don't get banned
<dubuntu> i dont want konsole but linux console without x
<dubuntu> as my X server hangs
<soulrider> sorry draik
<draik> I'm not offended or anything, I just don't want you to get banned for something so dumb as that
<draik> Believe me, I would make a sailor blush
<dubuntu> Why KDE stops responding every 20 min or so
<dubuntu> but if i do alt shift f1 and f7 it starts responding again
<plugs> allright! my installation worked! thanks guys, you're awesome.
<Healot> plugs, shall i say you ....?
<nalpha> guys i want to ask how to use active directory in ubuntu?? how to install the server in ubuntu?
<sfkhooper> does anyone know how to use intellisense in kdevelop?
<cwraig_> i have used fedora directory services under debian sarge
<cwraig_> it worked alright
<Healot> the code completion thing?
<nalpha> ow
<nalpha> thanx
<dubuntu> when I do ctrl + alt + f1 console does not comes !!
<plugs> Healot, what?
<Healot> plugs, that was for sfkhooper
<cwraig_> fedora drictory worked alright
<cwraig_> it was a bit of a pain to get setup but it worked good i thought
<draik> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<draik> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<damian_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cwraig> wow i didint know that worked?
<damian_> lol
<cwraig> is there a list of the tags that works somewhere
<cwraig> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<plugs> what does it mean when something has no installation candidate?
<Zuiden> Hello I was installing kubuntu 6.06 off the live DVD and i am using GUI installer and when I try to partition my harddrive i am getting an error dealing with NTFS
<SpAwN> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<cwraig> Zuiden> what are you trying to do
<cwraig> install on or next to an ntfs partition
<Zuiden> next to
<draik> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Zuiden> i need to resize my NTFS partition
<cwraig> Zuiden> thats ugly...real ugly
<draik> Zuiden, there are known issues with the GUI of partitioning
<Zuiden> i tryed to use qtparted but i am getting the same error
<draik> Zuiden, I suggest that you either partition in m$ with partitionmagic or keep trying till something works
<cwraig> the easiest way i found to do it was to use partition magic (not free)
<draik> qtparted has known issues
<Zuiden> whats the text based partitioner?
<OOD> did you defrag your hard drive right before resizing?
<Zuiden> yes
<cwraig> or wait afew months now that linux has full ntfs support we just need it to be implemented into qtparted fully
<Zuiden> true
<Zuiden> or just wipe windows off my hard drive
<Zuiden> its tempting but i can't
<Zuiden> too many gov't military things need windows
<waggle7622frack> try gparted live cd, its said to be non destructive
<Zuiden> thats what i used a looonnng time ago before i joined the military
<Zuiden> and i had a bunch of time to mess around and download images
<draik> why do you need windoze?
<draik> I'm sure there is an = in Linux
<Zuiden> defense websites for some reason don't play nice in windows
<Zuiden> errr
<draik> I'm sure Linux will take care of you
<Zuiden> windows -> linux
<draik> I think you were right the first time :P
<Zuiden> no because i can barely get by with firefox
<Zuiden> they were made for IE
<OOD> ie runs in wine
<draik> yup
<Zuiden> meh
<OOD> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
<draik> wine 'internet exploder'
<Zuiden> has wine got its kinks worked out?
<OOD> what kinks?
<Zuiden> i haven't used linux in about 6 months
<draik> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Zuiden> last time iused it it was fairly buggy
<draik> check out the link
<draik> might be helpful
<OOD> it's really reliable
<Zuiden> i know how to use wine
<Zuiden> hmm
<Zuiden> whats the text based partitioner?
<cwraig> parted
<draik> !parted
<ubotu> I know nothing about parted - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<draik> !qtparted
<ubotu> I know nothing about qtparted - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<draik> !find part
<ubotu> Found: libparted1.6-13, libparted1.6-dbg, libparted1.6-dev, parted, parted-doc (and 23 others)
<Healot> it's WINE, wine is a liquor hohoho :)
<Healot> !info parted
<ubotu> parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In repository main, is standard. Version 1.6.25.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 79 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Zuiden> crap i forgot how to get this started
<draik> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<draik> !info cups
<ubotu> Package cups does not exist in dapper
<draik> what does CUPS stand for again?
<Zuiden> !find partition
<ubotu> No packages matching 'partition' could be found
<draik> Common Unix Printing Server
<draik> System?
<draik> ???
<OOD> yeah it's sytem
<draik> Thanks OOD
<OOD> err.. i think
<intelikey> i have two issues which do you want first    grub   or   k3b  ?
<draik> gruvb
<draik> *grub
<OOD> yeah, it's system :D
<Zuiden> alright this is the error i am getting
<intelikey> you would say that.  let me get the error mess
<Zuiden> No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet.
<plugs> what does it mean if something has no installation candidate?
<sfkhooper> healalot, yes
<intelikey> ok  grub-install /dev/hda   yelds this.
<intelikey> Unknown partition table signature       5 times.
<draik> pastebin?
<intelikey> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<intelikey> that's it   ^
<draik> 1 sec
<draik> I can send you a copy of mine if you'd like. You can replace yours
<intelikey> mine yours what ?
<draik> stage1 file
<intelikey> there is nothing wrong with that file.
<intelikey> sure send it   but it's for nought.
<plugs> What does this mean? "Package tk has no installation candidate"
<intelikey> i can rm -r /boot/grub     and rerun grub-install   same error and it makes /boot/grub and populates it correctly so the error about  /boot/grub/stage1 is bogus.
<Zuiden> No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet.   <-- i am getting that error while partitioning
<intelikey> plugs do an apt-cache search   for the package you want.
<draik> hmmm
<plugs> oh wow, that is quite useful.
<draik> I tried to google your issue intelikey, nothing promising thusfar
<intelikey> that's the luck i have with google
<draik> maybe...
<draik> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=175689
<intelikey> looking
<dein> does anyone have any idea of the stability and performance of kde 3.5.4 compared to .3 on kubuntu?
<noiesmo> dein, running 3.5.4 and seems ok so far haven't had any issues I didnt have before
<draik> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=353305
<draik> That's another on Ubuntu 5.04 I believe
<draik> yup
<dein> cool
<dein> whats the repository for it?
<noiesmo> dein, one sec
<dein> k
<noiesmo> dein, this is from my sources.list deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main deb ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.5.3/kubuntu dapper main
<Jucato> dein, for KDE 3.5.4 - deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main
<dein> isnt that the repository for 3.5.3?
<draik> intelikey, is that helpful?
<dein> ok thanks jucato and noiesmo
<noiesmo> dein, holy crap your right
<intelikey> no
* noiesmo slaps himself 
<draik> 2nd link?
<intelikey> to both
<dein> hmm, lots of new stuff in this upgrade
<Ash-Fox> My only annoyane about KDE 3.5.3 is that the bluetooth kioslaves are broken in there.
<Jucato> lots of new stuff. I had around 150 packages to upgrade
<draik> intelikey, I don't suppose you understand spanish???
<Ash-Fox> So I stick with KDE3.5.2, even though the older Kopete version annoys me with the lack of pirvacy features.
<soulrider> Jucato: so did i, i think that today in updates and progams i needed i downloaded around 500 mb at least
<soulrider> draik: need any spanish help? :P
<soulrider> have you guys tried kmule and amule? what do you think is better
<Teejay_wp> amule
<draik> soulrider, nah. I got it
<intelikey> draik not enough to call it understanding it.
<Ash-Fox> What legitimate uses does kmule/amule have anyway?
<soulrider> doubt it has any
<olly> hi all!
<noiesmo> hi
<draik> what good is an online help man if it links you to dead pages?!?!
<olly> someone has a hint for me how to use an ipn2200 wlan card under 6.06?
<noiesmo> maybe ndiswrapper
<draik> intelikey, here maybe... http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Reinstalling_GRUB
<olly> hmhm... have tried the recent windoze drivers with ndiswrapper under suse10.1 - did not work.
<noiesmo> olly, install ndisgtk its a gui for ndiswrapper you can then install winxp drivers for your wifi card
<olly> is that package included in 6.06?
<draik> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<noiesmo> olly, not sure
<olly> will check out...
<Jucato> excuse me, what will happen if I connect to a different port in IRC? The defaul it 6667, but the #ubuntu-classroom page says to connect to a specific port. (A bit new to this IRC stuff)
<intelikey> looking. draik let me get out of this stinking gui so i can do things.   brb.
<noiesmo> olly, you should add universe and multiverse to your sources.list /repos then many more packages avail
<olly> thanks for that info, noiesmo
<noiesmo> olly, np :)
<olly> will use my wired lan then to install and upate ;)
<intelikey> this is better.
<noiesmo> olly, thats the go. once you get wifi going ditch the wire
<olly> does ndiswrapper work good on amd64 or should i install 32bit version?
<noiesmo> olly, me only 32bit sory cannot help you there
<Healot> there is a 64-bit version of ndiswrapper
<olly> np, wont be a mess to use a 32bit system on a 64bit cpu. ;)
<olly> healot: included in 6.06?
<Healot> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !find ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Found: linux-image-2.6.15-23-386, linux-image-2.6.15-23-686, linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7, linux-image-2.6.15-23-server, linux-image-2.6.15-23-server-bigiron (and 12 others)
<farous> ndiswrapper-utils
<draik> intelikey, did it work for you?
<Healot> why they put package name like that?
<abattoir> olly: you'll need a 64-bit version of your windows driver
<olly> hm ok... thats obvious then. ;)
<farous> i guess the module itself is in the linux-restricted-modules
<intelikey> nope.
<farous> the utils is just utilities to use the ndiswrapper
<draik> sorry intelikey
<intelikey> hehhe  thanks for trying.
<draik> what's your k3b issue?
<intelikey> the closest thing to actually being in the ball park of helping what this message in one of those links.
<intelikey>  If you get an error that says The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read
<intelikey>    correctly, it probably means that your fstab/mtab is incorrect for some
<intelikey>    reason and needs to be fixed up. These files are /etc/mtab and /etc/fstab.
<olly> thanks so far, folx... i bbl - have to reboot my laptop to test that stuff out. see ya! :)
<noiesmo> olly, cya
<intelikey>    Edit them and make sure they point to the correct partitions,but there is nothing wrong with my m/fs-tab
<intelikey> i think i see there why it may be failing tho.
<draik> why?
<intelikey> let me test something.     i mount some disks in fstab
<draik> test away like a mad genius
<intelikey> well now i'm mad   ;/
<intelikey> don't know about the other part.
<intelikey> i was thinking that maybe commenting out the referances to hard disks in the fstab would help.   but alas it made no differance at all
<intelikey> the k3b issue.
<draik> k
<intelikey> cdrecord will be run without root privileges
<intelikey> It is highly recommended to configure cdrecord to run with root privileges. Only then cdrecord runs with high priority which increases the overall stability of the burning process. Apart from that it allows changing the size of the used burning buffer. A lot of user problems could be solved this way. This is also true when using SuSE's resmgr.
<intelikey> is there anyway to get around that ^  ?
<draik> I've never come across that issue
<draik> what were you trying to do?
<farous> intelikey: i alwasy use it as regular user never had any prob and i read this warning before did not make a diff to me
<intelikey> you've never mounted your partitions nosuid either
<farous> no i never mounted my part this way
<intelikey> farous ok i'll ignore the warning...   but i hate making frisbies
<pablo> hello... I have a problem with kde 3.5.4! Apparence in System Setting crash! Solution?
<intelikey> farous care to stab at my grub issue ?
<intelikey> :)
<farous> intelikey: i just reply to what i know
<farous> intelikey: and you need to learn to be less aggressive
<Ertain> I can't seem to copy files off a DVD+RW disc.  I'm positive the disc doesn't have any errors, yet it keeps giving me I/O errors.  I think it's how my drive configuration is set up.  Any ideas?
<intelikey> farous aggressive ?
<farous> intelikey: ok seems my mistake thought your are being sarcastic
<farous> english is not my first lang
<intelikey> Ertain what does   mount   tell you  (only the line that pertains to the dvd)
<intelikey> farous understood.
<Ertain> intelikey: what do you mean exactly?  When I do the "mount" command?  Since it auto-mounts.
<noiesmo> ok for some reason every now and then my kde stuffs up. the only solution so far is to remove my ~/.kde/share folder and its all good again how can i track whats getting chanhged in my ~/.kde/share folder t find a solution
<intelikey> hmmm does automounding not make notes in mtab ?    i don't use any automounting...
<intelikey> noiesmo you could copy it when it's working correctly and diff it.
<intelikey> if it changes often that wouldn't help tho
<noiesmo> intelikey, good one thats the go. thanks man
<noiesmo> hey its a start
<pablo> remove this directory isn't a solution... the problem is libc and a thread
<noiesmo> pablo, you talking to me
<farous> intelikey: you are member of plugdev group
<intelikey> i don't think so.
<farous> this will automount for example jumpdrives
<Ertain> Here's the line from /etc/mtab: "/dev/hdh /media/hdh udf rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=007,iocharset=utf8 0 0"  Also, here's some info from dmesg: http://pastebin.ca/116390
<farous> intelikey: by default you are try groups in a term
<pablo> excuse me... sorry...
<intelikey> farous i'm not.   i was a little supprised to see that the group exists on this system.
<_kalm> hello
<farous> intelikey: can you mount through pmount?
<intelikey> farous not as user
<rr73> night intelikey
<_kalm> how do you change your username in Linux? (or kubuntu)
<intelikey> can't mount without root permission
<farous> intelikey: ok you are not member of the group then you are right
<intelikey> rr73 peace kid.
<rr73> kid?
<rr73> ;)
<Ertain> It keeps saying that the tray is open, even when it's not.
<intelikey> yes.   i'm more than twice your age remember.
<rr73> damn ur old
<Healot> old doesn't mean mature right?
<noiesmo> intelikey, your only as old as the woman you feel
<rr73> nit necesereky
<intelikey> farous i can add myself to plugdev group   and pmount still wont work here.
<farous> intelikey: that is really strange
<rr73> *not
<farous> intelikey: pmount /dev/sda1 for example
<farous> and it will be mounted under media
<farous> /media/
<_kalm> how can you change your username???
<farous> _kalm: in irrc i presumed
<uniq> intelikey: after adding your self to the plugdev group you woiuld have to re-login.
<Ertain> I wonder why it keeps saying "tray open" for my drive?
<intelikey> -bash: /usr/bin/pmount: Permission denied
<_kalm> no in linux
<_kalm> how do i change my username in linux (the one i log in with)
<_kalm> how do i change my username in linux (the one i log in with)
<_kalm> XD
<farous> _kalm: you need to add a new user then
<intelikey> uniq it wont matter,   i can reboot and it wont change the fact that mounting requires root perms.  and this is a nosuid system.
<farous> intelikey: oh did you log out and in again
<uniq> intelikey: nosuid system.. -rwsr-xr-- 1 root plugdev 35K 2006-07-07 20:59 /usr/bin/pmount
<farous> intelikey: after adding yourself to the group
<intelikey> what part of "it can not be done"  are the two of you missing ?
<farous> intelikey: you said you just added your self to the plugev group. for this to work you need to restart your session did you do that
<draik> I think it's the NOT part
<intelikey> i think so.
<draik> sorry, I don't mean to instigate
<farous> intelikey: remeber we can not see what you are doing and we are just trying to help
<uniq> _kalm: changing username is easy. 'sudo usermod -l newname oldname' that will however only change the login name, not the home directory name.
<_kalm> THANK YOU
<intelikey> farous may i ask what you are trying to help me do ?    the issue i have is 'grub' wont install.   i use mount just fine.   (but only as root)
<uniq> _kalm: to change homedir you can use 'sudo usermod -m -d /home/newuser olduser' contents will be moved.
<intelikey> uniq it doesn't have to be in /home  you know.
<uniq> intelikey: doesn't have to, but i use that in examples as that is the default expected, and most common place to have user files.
<intelikey> yeah.  just being pedantic i guess.
<uniq> what was your mounting problem again?
<intelikey> lol whos ?
<uniq> pmount needs to be suid so running nosuid will effectively disable it for everyone except root.
<intelikey> correct.  i think i said that   at least in effact  about three times now.
<uniq> intelikey: ok, just figured you had a problem, didn't read enought backlog to understand the whole situation. :)
<intelikey> uniq i did ask a question eariler.    anyone know why grub-install /dev/hda   pukes out "Unknown partition table signature" < X5  and then "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."     got any insight on that ?
<Ertain> Btw, mtab says that my /dev/hdh drive, which is the DVD+RW drive, has "nosuid".
<uniq> intelikey: not really.. i seldom use grub as i primarily run powerpc.
<intelikey> i want to say i'm sorry to farous and uniq if i sounded, in anyway unthankful for the attempt to help.   but it seemed kinda odd to me that you both decided that i should fix pmount and were insistant about it.    thanks for trying guys.
<farous> intelikey: i understand the frustration of getting offtopic answers :)
<uniq> no problem, i think: 09:05 < intelikey> farous i can add myself to plugdev group   and pmount still wont work here.
<uniq> triggered my "helpfullness"
<intelikey> Ertain my whole system has nosuid.  keeps normal users from doing anything as root.
<intelikey> ah yes uniq i can see how comming in at that point would.
<Ertain> Hmm... I wonder how I can use "nosuid", yet also be able to use root stuff?
<uniq> intelikey: over to your actual problem. does 'fdisk /dev/hda' or 'cfdisk /dev/hda' give any errors? or is it just grub?
<intelikey> Ertain only one two ways i know of.   set a root password.  so you can login as root  (not the best for online safty)  or setup init to open a root console for you (not the best for hands on safty)
<intelikey> uniq it's just grub
<Tm_T> intelikey: how root account is unsafe for online safety?
<intelikey> if you need security both for the hands on user and the online user use suid and BE SURE TO SETUP SUDO   the default way is basicly #1 user = root the second.  i.e. root jounior.
<intelikey> Tm_T the root account is the primary target of script kiddies trying to root your box.   unless they know you use ubuntu.  then they hang in the #*buntu channels look at user names and try to crack the password of the user names which is generally much easier.
<Tm_T> intelikey: well, still don't understand how root account is any more dangerous
<intelikey> more than ?
<Tm_T> intelikey: I mean, ofcourse we se ssh to not allow root logins ;)
<Tm_T> s/se/set/
<Tm_T> intelikey: so, I don't see the problem ;)
<intelikey> if you can loging as root  then any access over ssh/telnet/vnc... becomes an access point to run scripts from.
<Tm_T> intelikey: that's why we set ssh to not allow root logins, it's not wise anyway
<Tm_T> and nobody will login to my pc as root here locally except me
<intelikey> Tm_T may i ask one question ?
<Tm_T> sure :)
<intelikey> your boast of security.  is that a challange ?
<Tm_T> hmm? no, I just test your theory ;)
<intelikey> k just wondering.
<Tm_T> without debate you can't just say things as "true"
<Tm_T> everything has to be tested
<wolfmanz> 108.336 under vmsize is about 108 mesg correct?
<Tm_T> intelikey: so, we agree that root account has some security risks but some of them can be handled easily?
<Ertain> Anyway, I still don't know why I can't copy files off of my DVD+RW disc.  Then again, I don't have an entry for it in /etc/fstab.
<Tm_T> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<intelikey> Tm_T take it up with the ubuntu team.  they make the claim that sudo is safer than root passwd.  and will fight you tooth and nail about it.    i say sudo can be safer than a root password but the default root jounior (ubuntu way) is not.        and bottom line is this.  if i have hands on.  i won any box.  no debate.
<Tm_T> intelikey: =)
* noiesmo not like the sudo way thinks old school root is better
<Tm_T> intelikey: yeah, sudo is safer for new users because atleast you have to enter password once in a while
<Tm_T> and then you have time to think what you're doing
<Tm_T> noiesmo: I use both, in their own usage
<intelikey> hehhe so you say.   i'm not a new user so i can't argue that.
<noiesmo> they should ad a password strength feature to it so if the users password is weak it get s rejected
<Tm_T> intelikey: I'm very new, only 2 years or so ;)
<plugs> how do i execute a shell script? when i click it, it opens it in Kate.
<intelikey> noiesmo mandrake has/had that for ever.
<noiesmo> one place i work there are 1200 users and there passwords are the pits like a name with a number what the?
<Jucato> noiesmo: but what if the password that they want, or the password that they've been using in other systems is weak? will they be forced to memorize a new one?
<noiesmo> intelikey, say no more mandrake suxs
<intelikey> noiesmo yeah almost as bad as *buntu  :)
<enzo> noiesmo, I worked at a place where EU's passwords were their names plus their cube number
<noiesmo> Jucato, boo hoo so what I remember 16 caracter passwords
<Healot> it's the users who suck
<intelikey> Healot :)
<noiesmo> most problems occur between the seat and the keyboard ie users
<Healot> migrators :_
<intelikey> lol
<plugs> how do i execute a shell script instead of opening it in Kate? does that even make sense?
<intelikey> yeah.  every one should have to stick with the linux they started with.
<Jucato> well I can't remember that much. so I guess I'm the problem, along with some other people who don't have the same memory as you?
<Healot> plugs, in terminal
<farous> users are not admins they need a passwd that is easy to remember. And worse thing happen it won't matter they do not save important info anyway. They reinstall the operating system if they face a prob they can not deal with
* farous a user myself
<intelikey> plugs right click on it.
<intelikey> my mother has her password pasted on the monitor with masking tape  lol
<noiesmo> Jucato, don't take offence, its just a general statement
<Healot> she used glue?
<noiesmo> intelikey, Healot lol
<noiesmo> Jucato, and i'm getting drunk and thought i'd stir some ;)
<intelikey> anyone new idelers want to tackel a grub error ?
<intelikey> idlers even
<Tm_T> intelikey: throw it
<intelikey> uniq i did ask a question eariler.    anyone know why grub-install /dev/hda   pukes out "Unknown partition table signature" < X5  and then "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."     got any insight on that ?
<Jucato> I didn't take offence. There was a time that I could memorize 30 11-digit phone numbers. Now I can't anymore... :(
<plugs> healot, what do i put into the terminal?
<intelikey> uniq sorry didn't remember that having your nick name prepended.
<noiesmo> Jucato, kool no offence intended :)
<Tm_T> intelikey: hilarious
<intelikey> plugs sh filename.sh
<Jucato> noiesmo: no offense taken.
<plugs> oh right
<intelikey> Tm_T while you giggle at it,  got any thoughts about it ?
<Jucato> I think you can also make scripts execute from within the GUI by making them executable (chmod +x), right?
<Tm_T> intelikey: I'm thinking... so grub claims that before it gives any menu or is that after you select kernel?
<intelikey> Tm_T that is (as stated above) when i run grub-install /dev/hda
<Tm_T> aaaah
* Tm_T is slow at morning
<plugs> can i create a shell script that will do something in a different directory?
<Tm_T> intelikey: very interesting and very unknown to me, sorry :)
<plugs> oh wait
<Tm_T> s/:)/:(
<noiesmo> intelikey, googled you error check this maybe http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<intelikey> plugs absoposalutly
<Jucato> intelikey: lol!
<plugs> intelikey, how would i do that?
<intelikey> noiesmo did you even look at that page ?
<intelikey> plugs any commands you would type on the command line,  just put them in the script.
<noiesmo> intelikey, sorry man I'm going to sit quitly now and drink my blue label johnny walker sorry
<plugs> ah alright.
<intelikey> noiesmo in fact i think i wrote that one.
<noiesmo> intelikey, ha hah
<intelikey> noiesmo well anyway,  it's no help but thanks for trying.
<noiesmo> intelikey, a for effort hey lol ;)
<waylandbill> what does it mean when packages are "held back" ?
<Jucato> waylandbill: it means that, for some reason, they won't be installed or upgraded, AFAIK
<intelikey> waylandbill means there are newer ones but you are not getting them
<noiesmo> intelikey, why not ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<waylandbill> it happened when I added the 3.5.4 mirror on kubuntu.org
<intelikey> waylandbill you can do an  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    and get them.       the updater will not by default update the system, only the apps on it.
<Tm_T> waylandbill: that means there's something that prevents from upgrading, dist-upgrade should solve it
<mark_> hello there is there anyone can help me to configure my printer?
<mark_> hello there is there anyone can help me to configure my printer?
<intelikey> that something can be as simple as the package being part of the core system.
<Tm_T> mark_: no, if you keep repeating ;(
<Tm_T> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<draik> goodnight all...
<noiesmo> draik, nite nite
<Jucato> good night draik
<draik> intelikey, I hope you find what you need for your computer
<Tm_T> intelikey: waylandbill: it's kdelibs-bin package
<draik> nite noiesmo
<draik> night Jucato
<intelikey> draik thanks,  and peace be with you.
<draik> night intelikey
<Jucato> waylandbill: If you're using Adept, click on Full Upgrade. it's the equivalent of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<waylandbill> Tm_t: Dist-Upgrade is doing it now. thanks.
<draik> or morning/afternoon for whatever your timezone suits you
<mark_> i already configure it in gui i but there is      no response on the printer
<Tm_T> waylandbill: np, just remember doublecheck what dist-upgrade will do before accept it ;)
<noiesmo> mark_, what the make and model of printer plse
<intelikey> mark_ it's not paused is it ?     i'm no cups expert by any means but i have seen that problem on my own system.
<waylandbill> Tm_t it looks like it's updated the stuff it downloaded.
<Tm_T> waylandbill: good
<waylandbill> downloaded and held back that is
<Jucato> that's good. You'll probably experience a little bump in the road with KAudioCreator later on
<Tm_T> hehe
<plugs> Okay. I have my shell script. When i type sh script.sh in the terminal, it works. However, i want to be able to run it by clicking on it. I tried telling it to run .sh in Konsole, but when i try that i get some wacky error. what do i do?
<intelikey> chmod 755 script.sh
<intelikey> make it executable ^
<plugs> where do i put that?
<unix_infidel> plugs: type it into konsole.
<Tm_T> plugs: well, rightclick it, -> properties -> set it as executable or do as intelikey said
<plugs> i'll try
<uniq> plugs: make it executable. in konsole 'chmod +x file.sh'  or right click with konqueror,properties and permissions tick executable.
<intelikey> or right click it and set the properties
<plugs> oh i gotcha
<Tm_T> =)
<unix_infidel> there should be a bot fact for this.
<plugs> lemme try that
<Tm_T> !exec
<ubotu> I know nothing about exec - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> oh well, doesn't matter :p
<plugs> Aw yeah~
<unix_infidel> too bad i cant just manifest things in IRC>
<intelikey> Tm_T i recall when ubotu was pretty handy.  now days it's a joke bot.
<Tm_T> intelikey: indeed
<unix_infidel> intelikey: i remember when there were no bots available.
<Tm_T> intelikey: just like me ;)
<Tm_T> unix_infidel: just dummy users? ;)
<intelikey> :)
<unix_infidel> Tm_T: the more things change, the more they stay the same.
<intelikey> ubotu can you help me ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about can you help me ? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wckdkl0wn> anyone here use demonoid?
<intelikey> ubotu but i dont want to search
<ubotu> I know nothing about but i dont want to search - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<unix_infidel> intelikey: write a new box.
<unix_infidel> bot*
<uniq> what's wrong with ubotu anyway?
<intelikey> at least the answer is not random  some newbee could talk to that thing for hours.
<intelikey> the owner got tired of it saying what people in the channel told it too and fixed it i guess.
<intelikey> ubotu myself
<ubotu> I know nothing about myself - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> well said ^
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> poor bot...
* intelikey acutally did laugh out loud
<kubuntutaotao> i want to update to kde 3.5.4, and if i use only deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ dapper main in sources.list, has it problem?
<intelikey> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<rikioh> if i did a fresh install of kubuntu do i have the k desktop
<intelikey> kubuntutaotao i've seen several doing that lately  i can't answer for sure but i think you would be ok.
<intelikey> rikioh yup
<intelikey> the K in kubuntu means KDE + ubuntu
<rikioh> are there any other programs like adept because i cant ever get it to open anymore
<rikioh> it just does nothing
<dhq> how do i see my ip address and incoming(download) and out going(upload) speed monitor
<intelikey> synaptic
<uniq> !adept crash fix > rikioh
<Jucato> I've noticed something strange with KDE 3.5.4, but I can't verify if it's only on  my system. Something with the media:/ KIO slave
<kubuntutaotao> intelikey: ok,i will try it
<intelikey> rikioh on the cli  aptitude & apt    are frontends to dpkg = the debian package manager
<uniq> Jucato: can you be more specific about what you've noticed?
<rikioh> crash thing didnt help :(
<uniq> are you in the admin group?
<rikioh> im the only user on this computer
<rikioh> i live alone :)
<uniq> does it work if you go to kmenu -> run command -> type 'kdesu adept' an run?
<Jucato> Sorry, I was typing somewhere else. media:/ no longer showed unmounted drives/partitions. However, it also doesn't show the drives/partitions when I mount them, even if they're mounted correctly (checked in /media). Removable media still behave normally.
<intelikey> rikioh that doesnt matter, are you in the admin group ?     type groups   to find out
<intelikey> you can test sudo with the simple test  sudo echo yes || echo no
<rikioh> groups isnt doing anything
<rikioh> its like its frozen or something
<uniq> check with 'id' then.
<cwraig> im a big fan of passwd root (your root password here) then you can just su
<rikioh> thers a bunch of groups
<uniq> rikioh: if you're the user added during install,  you're in the admin group.
<rikioh> it says my name as a group and then thers another one for admin
<intelikey> cwraig i'm  a big fan of init scripts that open a root console for me  :)
<rikioh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<uniq> rikioh: good, then you're in the admin group.
<rikioh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19760
<uniq> rikioh: did kmenu -> run command -> type 'kdesu adept' an run?
<uniq> rikioh: do anything?
<intelikey> you can test sudo with the simple test;                                                                                                                sudo echo yes || echo no
<rikioh> when i ran sudo thats what i got uniq
<rikioh> kdesu adept
<rikioh> or w/e
<rikioh> look at the pastebin
<uniq> opening..
<rikioh> what does that mean?
<Jucato> hmm... a lot of people seem to be getting that error message lately.
<rikioh> should i just reboot and try again?
<jackle> morning people
<ke> morning
<jackle> I'm trying to update my kubuntu 606 with adept (dpkg errors), but is getting errors. apt-get upgrade throws 404 file not found. What do you need from me? And what can I possible do?
<kane___> jackle: you may need to do apt-get update first
<jackle> Did that
<shadeofgrey> hello
<shadeofgrey> for the record my name is Chris
<shadeofgrey> im an avid ubuntu user but was looking to try something new so i chose kubuntu... would someone please provide me with the following information:
<rikioh> ok adept is open now
<shadeofgrey> 1)  How does one install packages with KDE?  is apt still valid here or no?  If not then how do i install Nvidia drivers so i have 3d support and how do i install koffice?
<ke> shadeofgrey, just install the kde-desktop
<shadeofgrey> i think i did
<rob> shadeofgrey, everything you need to know is on http://help.ubuntu.com
<shadeofgrey> doesnt the defaulty installation of kubuntu come with KDE desktop already installed?
<gatekeeper> jackle, sounds like it can't find a repo 404 errors are the error you get when you browse to a non-existant web site
<DHGE> shadeofgrey: U might try Synaptic - more newbie-friendly ;-)
<shadeofgrey> i know how to use synaptic
<shadeofgrey> how do i install that?
<DHGE> shadeofgrey: install synaptic??
<gatekeeper> shadeofgrey, apt-get install synaptic
<jackle> gatekeeper: would disabling a repo work?
<rikioh> what can i use for wmv play back cuz caffein fails to load some wmv.dll  and i downloaded kmplayer and it just says player xine not running
<jackle> rikioh:  mplayer w32codecs
<gatekeeper> jackle, might get rid of the error, if it does you know that is what the problem is, the repo is down of whatever
<ciusbet> hi dudes
<rob> shadeofgrey, https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html
<rikioh> jackle is it called something else cuz i cant find that
<jackle> gatekeeper: tx
<ciusbet> i could install Win XP and Kubuntu yeeeeeeeeah
<gatekeeper> jackle, hang on...
<jackle> rikioh: search for w32codecs in adept
<jackle> gatekeeper: k
<ciusbet> one thing
<ciusbet> its possible install an aplication download and extracting it on a folder?
<gatekeeper> jackle, does this work? wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<ciusbet> or only using apt
<jackle> gatekeeper: jip
<Jucato> jackie: w32codecs can't be found in Adept or any repository. you have to download the .deb directly from somewhere (looks at gatekeeper)
<intelikey> anyone know why grub-install /dev/hda   it pukes out "Unknown partition table signature" < X5  and then "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."     got any insight on that ?      repost for new arivals
<noiesmo> libxine-extracodecs for mp3
<intelikey> vlc
<gatekeeper> Jucato, they can from the PLF repos here :-) http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<jackle> Jucato: I've added additional repositories from ubuntu
<noiesmo> universe or multiverse not sure but both are handy repos
<Jucato> Well, it can't be found in the Ubuntu repos. :-D
<shadeofgrey> this kde thing is much prettier and morepolished than the gnome edition of ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> man....
<shadeofgrey> i might end up a KDE convert
<gatekeeper> Jucato, true because of legal problems
<jackle> Jucato: go to Kmenu, run, "adept" , password , enable multiverse en universe repositories, type in searchbar "w32co" ... the codecs will be there
<shadeofgrey> do i need to do anything really special to enable dvd  playback capabilities?
<shadeofgrey> is adept the same thing assynaptic?
<Jucato> err... I know how to do that. I was just pointing out that if rikioh didn't have the extra repos, he/she won't find w32codecs. :-P
<gatekeeper> jackle, did that command work?
<jackle> gatekeeper: the wget command did work
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: Adept and Synaptic are slightly, oh so very slightly, similar
<gatekeeper> jackle, sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<intelikey> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in dapper
<shadeofgrey> but they're both designed to do tghe same trhing right?
<paines> hi
<shadeofgrey> and w32codecs DOES exist in dapper but you have to enable the Seveas repo
<intelikey> lol  ubotu   it does.   silly bot.
<Jucato> yep, but they do it quite differently
<jackle> gatekeeper: yes.. but I already have w32codecs, the help was for rikioh
<shadeofgrey> and i say again...  do i have to do anythiung special to get dvd playback going?
<nysosym> hi all
<imbrandon> !info w32codecs seveas-dapper
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in dapper
<shadeofgrey> and what are the mp3 plsayers available for kde?
<imbrandon> !info w32codecs dapper-seveas
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In repository Seveas, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (dapper-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB
<imbrandon> ^^
<Jucato> hmm... poor bot...
<rikioh> so i gotta activate seaves repo?
<intelikey> i don't have any special repos enabled but the w32codecs show up in apt-cache search w32codecs
<nysosym> i have a big problem but first my system runs with kubuntu 6.06 and KDE3.5.4. My Problem is, that k3b doesn't start, can anyone help me please?
<Jucato> rikioh: or you could just download it manually from the link that gatekeeper gave
<Healot> !seveas > rikioh
<intelikey> i don't know why the bot is set to lie about it.  copy right issues i suspose
<Jucato> intelikey: it shows up in  your apt-cache because it's already installed on your system, right?
<gatekeeper> !sevas > gatekeeper
<ubotu> I know nothing about sevas  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> Jucato i don't think it is.   i'll check.
<gatekeeper>  !seveas > gatekeeper
<intelikey> Jucato ooops my bad i do have it installed.
<gatekeeper> helps when I can type doh
<Jucato> hehe ^_^
<rikioh> gatekeeper the  command you gave me dont work
<intelikey> forgot about installing that...    and never use it....
<shadeofgrey> okay more questionms
<rikioh> dpkg: error processing w32 codecs...blahblah.deb (--install):
<gatekeeper> rikioh, which one?
<shadeofgrey> 1)  now that ive downlioaded firfox hoe do i make it the default browser?
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: in Kubuntu?
<rikioh> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<intelikey> shadeofgrey if you do you are loosing out on all the konq specials
<shadeofgrey> juc:  yes
<shadeofgrey> int:  like what?
<intelikey> konq is intergrated
<shadeofgrey> what makes konqueror so special?
<intelikey> learn to use it and you'll see.
<Healot> it konquer :)
<gatekeeper> rikioh, did you try wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Jucato> like: KIO slaves, split views, embedded viewers, integration w/ the desktop to name a few
<Jucato> full customizability, keyboard shortcuts, integration with KDE Wallet Manager
<rikioh> i clicked the link and its loading in ark
<rikioh> i dont know what to do when it does lol
<shadeofgrey> okay is there a kdemailk program like thunderbird?
<uniq> kmail
<Jucato> rikioh: don't click on it. right-click on it and choose Kubuntu Package Menu > Install
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: even better. KMail is just the mail program, but you can use it within Kontact, the whole PIM suite
<Jucato> suit*
<rikioh> i dont have that option
<rikioh> package menu
<intelikey> kmail  lacked most of the bells and whistles   but is very useful for my needs.
<shadeofgrey> kmail doesnt seem to be present
<shadeofgrey> its not in the list anyway
<shadeofgrey> of installed apps
<Jucato> you won't see the menu entry for KMail but it's there. Try launching Kontact and you will see it
<intelikey> it's default app    check the terminal  kmail [enter] 
<Jucato> you could still launch it by itself by pressing Alt+F2 and typiing in "kmail"
<shadeofgrey> jesus....  280 meg in updates already
<gatekeeper> Healot, are the SeveasPackages any more up to date than the PLF repos?
<ciusbet>  i have a doubt
<intelikey> what are the   #blah   and  !blah  things in the konq address bar again ?
<Jucato> KIO slaves?
<Ace2007> How do i get get konsole to show me what qtdir is?
<paines> echo $QTDIR
<ciusbet> its possible download a tar.gzip file, unpack it and install without using apt?
<Healot> gatekeeper, i don't enough information on that
<Ace2007> paines: thanks
<Jucato> intelikey: are you asking for the KIO slaves?
<intelikey> /exec -o echo $QTDIR
<gatekeeper> Healot, fair enough, just curious
<Ace2007> How do i set $QTDIR?
<ciusbet> hi?
<intelikey> Jucato where it interfaces the man pages and stuff like that ???
<Jucato> man:/, info:/, media:/, system:/, home:/, apt:/ (my personal favorite)
<intelikey> Ace2007 you can export ANYTHING="anything you want it to be"
<Ace2007> ok thanks
<paines> Ace2007, export QTDIR=/yourdir
<intelikey> thought there was a short form   #command   for the man command   or something like that
<Ace2007> thanks
<Jucato> man:/insert_command_here
<Jucato> like man:/sudo
<ciusbet> its possible download a tar.gzip file, unpack it and install without using apt? ::DD
<plugs> how good is Wine?
<intelikey> plugs red or white ?
<Jucato> ciusbet: yes, but you will probably have to compile it yourself
<intelikey> it's pretty good but not as good as cadega
<plugs> red. i can't stand white
<ciusbet> jucato thx
<noiesmo> any netjuke users here
<ciusbet> but there are, "binary files"
<ciusbet> in tar.gzip
<ciusbet> but i cant execute it
<intelikey> extract then execute
<ciusbet> nothing happens
<ciusbet> for example
<Jucato> ciusbet:  what are you trying to install anyway?
<ciusbet> amsn, but now i've installed with adept
<ciusbet> but i would like know how to install without it
<ciusbet> i've downloaded tar.gzip file for linux
<ciusbet> i've extracted in a folder
<Jucato> and what does it contain?
<ciusbet> mm
<ciusbet> so files
<ciusbet> bin files
<ciusbet> and folders
<intelikey> ciusbet normally installing from a tarball means compiling the software your self.   if you have never compiled anything before,  start small.  don't build a kernel the first attempt.
<ciusbet> well, im newbie with linux
<ciusbet> but i am programmer
<ciusbet> i am not newbie at all :D
<Healot> ciusbet, how about calling yourself a migrator :)
<Jucato> ciusbet: maybe this can help: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware.php
<Jucato> it has some very basic instructions about the different ways of installing software
<ciusbet> oh lot of thx
<ciusbet> ;)
<intelikey> ciusbet building from tarballs generally consists  of something like this.   tar -xzf tarball.tgz ;cd tarball/ ;./configure ;make ;sudo make install     <--- where  ; is a new line
<ciusbet> aha
<ciusbet> i see
<ciusbet> thx intelikey
<Ed_L> probably a dumb question, but what's the Konsole equivilent to tracert in windows?
<gatekeeper> ciusbet, sounds like you where trying to do things the hard way
<ciusbet> ehm yes
<intelikey> but any given tarball may have special scripts in it.   and README files    like   INSTALL  would be a readme (all caps)   and  userinstall.sh  would be and install script.
<ciusbet> aha
<uniq> Ed_L: traceroute, you might have to install it first. 'sudo apt-get install traceroute'
<Jucato> he's just trying to learn. he said he already installed aMSN through Adept
<Ed_L> thanks
<ciusbet> this is my first time using ubuntu
<ciusbet> but
<ciusbet> i love learn
<gatekeeper> ciusbet, some usefull bit & pieces http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<ciusbet> and i see that all of you love learn, and help a lot :D
* Ed_L loves how quick the local mirror is :D
<gatekeeper> ciusbet, something I threw together
<intelikey> Ed_L traceroute    or tracepath   both are linux standards.
<locoblade> I have kubuntu on a small partition on an external harddrive, it was booting up fine but now it wont?
<ciusbet> thx gatekeeper
<ciusbet> :)
<locoblade> the only thing that changed was I copied a load of files onto the other partition on the drive (windows)
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> ciusbet and Ed_L the link is for you ^
<gatekeeper> ciusbet, yw :-) always like to help a fellow programmer
<ciusbet> hehe :D:D
<ciusbet> nice ppl in this channel
<ciusbet> i love linux and linux users
<locoblade> jaja yeah
<ciusbet> :D
<Ed_L> indeed :)
<locoblade> i agree with that
<Jucato> :-D
<locoblade> i would have thought they'd be tired of me by now
<gatekeeper> another convert :-)
<ciusbet> now i will become a free programmer
<intelikey> ciusbet :)        you'll get over it quickly enough...
<Jucato> one step closer to world domination!!! ehehe
<ciusbet> i hope that
<ciusbet> well, excuse me all my bad english
<Jucato> ciusbet: I might be joining your ranks soon :-D
<ciusbet> im spanish
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<shadeofgrey> i need more help
<ciusbet> :D
<intelikey> ciusbet ah  there is also a #ubuntu-es   you might check out.  :)
<gatekeeper> ciusbet, are there many spanish programming jobs, would not mind moving, language is my only problem at the moment
<shadeofgrey> 1.)  How do I set up my kubuntu system to automatically mount my secondary disk that holds all my mp3s and stuff so i can listen tio my music
<locoblade> spains a lovely place
<shadeofgrey> furthermore whats the best mp3 player for this os?
<ciusbet> ubuntu-es nice nice
<uniq> shadeofgrey: amarok is the best mp3 player.
<locoblade> shade I like xmms
<gatekeeper> !fstab shadeofgrey
<intelikey> shadeofgrey add a line in /etc/fstab     man fstab
<ubotu> I know nothing about fstab shadeofgrey - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ciusbet> i will use both channels
<gatekeeper> !fstab > shadeofgrey
<ciusbet> i like learn english too
<ciusbet> :D
<gatekeeper> ooops
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ciusbet> thx all
<shadeofgrey> 2.)  How do i change the default color scheme in koffice -- i cant stand white background
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: launch System Settings and go to Disks & Filesystem
<shadeofgrey> i have glaucoma and that hurts my eyes like hell
<intelikey> shadeofgrey and the phrase 'best blah' is not a linux term.   best is subjective.   linux lives in diversity land.  so best is not a linux term.
<locoblade> anyone have any idea why linux would stop booting off a usb harddrive?
<ciusbet> now i'll try to install Gambas
<ciusbet> and nvidia-gxl
<ciusbet> glx
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: Enter Administrator mode. Look for the partition you want to mount automatically. Right-click it and choose modify, then check the "enable at boot" option (or was it enable at startup?)
<intelikey> locoblade pluged into the same port ?
<locoblade> the partition is still set to active under disk management in windows
<shadeofgrey> hoiw do i enter administrator mode
<locoblade> yeah
<intelikey> locoblade idk.
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: click on the Administrator Mode button. it will ask for your password
<locoblade> hmm
<intelikey> locoblade what does it do ?
<shadeofgrey> wheres the admin mode buttomn?
<gatekeeper> shadeofgrey, sudo from the cli or kdesu if you are running a gui program like kate
<locoblade> it just boots into the os on the main harddrive as if the usb one wasnt plugged in
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: supposedly at the bottom of the window
<intelikey> locoblade only thing i would know to check would be the bios.
<gatekeeper> shadeofgrey, cli does not give any feedback when entering passwords
<locoblade> the last time kubuntu came up it just hang at one point in the bootup sequence
<locoblade> something about root
<locoblade> and then nothing
<locoblade> the bios is definitely not the problem
<intelikey> unable to mount root partition blah blah blah  ?
<locoblade> could be
<locoblade> i knew i should have written it down
<locoblade> it was late so i just went to bed
<locoblade> now I've forgotten what it said
<shadeofgrey> i dont see administrator mode anywhere
<shadeofgrey> how do i launch it from cmdlijne?
<shadeofgrey> im really sorry everybody. i have no idea how to use kde at all
<gatekeeper> shadeofgrey, launch what?
<intelikey> well that sujests a change in the bios addressing or (and this is the one you don't want)  the usb cradle/hd dying.
<Jucato> gatekeeper: I was instructing him to launch System Settings > Disks & Filesystems
<locoblade> usb hd is working fine, im using it now
<gatekeeper> Jucato, I will leave you to it then :-) sorry
<intelikey> i only know what it sujests. locoblade
<Jucato> gatekeeper: no it's ok. I'm not perfect :-P
<shadeofgrey> okay i found the right place finally
<intelikey> there are always other posobilities
<locoblade> i dont blame you intel :)
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: you found the button?
<locoblade> what I'm thinking is after booting back into windows and copying those files that windows changed something on the harddrive so it wont boot
<intelikey> possable   possably    possability     crap i can't spell that.
<locoblade> you know the way windows is
<shadeofgrey> yeah now i see the disk that i want to enable at bootup its in a list
<shadeofgrey> i shouild double click it right?
<intelikey> hehhe i'm going looking for ispell.....
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: right-click
<shadeofgrey> it says modify or delete
<shadeofgrey> i want modify yes?
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: yes modify
<locoblade> have you any ideas gatekeeper?
<shadeofgrey> nothings happening
<intelikey> there are always other possibilities       <--- may not be able to spell it but i can script a spell checker into it   lol
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: a dialog box should pop up
<locoblade> yeah im sure it's really simple
<locoblade> and i think that was the right spelling :)
<shadeofgrey> its not working
<intelikey> yes (possibility) is spelled correctly.
<locoblade> haha
<intelikey> /bin/sh: ---: No such file or directory
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: wait, have you been able to mount it before?
<intelikey>  /spell possibility   <--- this yelds ^ that
<shadeofgrey> yeah sure
<shadeofgrey> i mount it all the time in regular ubuntu
<Jucato> is it mounted now?
<locoblade> is shade having the same problem as me?
<locoblade> lol
<gatekeeper> locoblade, most likely your file system has got corrupted, assuming the USB still works ok
<locoblade> yeah thats really what it looks like
<locoblade> why would that happen?
<ciusbet> when i install something with apt, i must restart?
<locoblade> just x-server
<Jucato> ciusbet: nope. not unless you installed/upgraded a new kernel
<ciusbet> jucato, ok
<ciusbet> but, i cant find the new software
<locoblade> ciusbet you need to log out and restart x-server
<ciusbet> aah ook locoblade
<Jucato> ciusbet:  err... it's one of Kubuntu's bugs, I think
<shadeofgrey> okay if i try and mount the disk i get the error "cant find /dev/hdb1 in etc/fstab"
<locoblade> it comes up after you do that in the menu
<Jucato> ciusbet: what did you install, btw?
<ciusbet> thanks
<ciusbet> i0ve installed
<ciusbet> i've installed
<gatekeeper> locoblade, that sort of thing can happen at any time, may be a bad piece of memory on your USB stick, or something manged to somehow write when it shouldn't
<ciusbet> Gambas software
<ciusbet> and nvidia glx
<shadeofgrey> what do i need to do to add the drive to my fstab list?
<intelikey> ciusbet kernel has to be booted.  xorg   or kde would need a restart of the x server or logout and back in.    everything else  with the exception of something like  libc   would be ready for use upon install
<aegeanlinux> hey MilhousePunkRock, hows it going ?
<locoblade> gate it's not the first time it's happened
<intelikey> this is not M$ reboot
<Jucato> ah you do need to restart X
<ciusbet> aaha
<ciusbet> heeheh
<locoblade> it's about the 3rd time this same problem has ccurred
<locoblade> and it doesnt take long
<ciusbet> ok i'll do it
<ciusbet> txh
<Jucato> err... I'm not an expert in adding fstab entries. Mine's a mess
<locoblade> the thing is i was booting off it fine and restarting and booting
<locoblade> no problems
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey aegeanlinux! Everything's fine here, I just installed additional 256 MB RAM in my Laptop... :-D
<Jucato> can someone help shadeofgrey? I'm no fstab expert...
<intelikey> Jucato fstab is pretty streight forward    what you need.
<intelikey> ?
<aegeanlinux> Yeah? Is it more stable now?
<locoblade> then as soon as i take it back into windows to copy a few files onto a ntfs partition then this happens
<Jucato> intelikey: not me, shadeofgrey
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: Is it like a rock ?
<gatekeeper> locoblade, keep a backup of what's on it then just go to your backup when it happens, maybe time to buy another USB stick, or pay carefull attention to what you are doing when it happens in an attept to locate the problem
<locoblade> yeah
<intelikey> shadeofgrey give me the specs if you know them,   i'll give you a line for the fstab
<DHGE> shadeofgrey: boot a live CD - look at the fstab that will be generated - save the line you are interested in - implant that line in ypour fstab
<MilhousePunkRock> aegeanlinux: Actually I don't really notice a big difference yet... Except that progams start a lot faster...
<locoblade> would windows change stuff on it so that it wouldn't boot?
<intelikey> if you don't know them  i'll give you some commands to run to find them.
<uniq> shadeofgrey: is it /dev/hdb1 ? what is the filesystem? where do you want to mount it?
<aegeanlinux> MilhousePunkRock: is that not a good enough reason in itself ?
<Ace2007> Hi again, i'm trying to compile vlc but it won't find qt: i've used "export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3" and "./configure  --enable-qte  --with-qte=/usr/share/qt3"  but it still says:    checking for qt.h... no                     configure: error: echo "Cannot find QT Embedded development headers."
<shadeofgrey> yeah its dev/hdb1 -- but the problem is i cant remember what type of filesystem it is.  it might be ext2 or 3
<gatekeeper> locoblade, you booting from the stick and running linux?
<intelikey> Ace2007 why compile vlc ?  it's in the repos.
<locoblade> it seems like there's a little switch that's been pushed so that the drive wont boot
<locoblade> yeah
<shadeofgrey> okayt heres what i did in regular ubuntu
<aegeanlinux> Ace2007: are you trying to build with QT or QTE ??
<shadeofgrey> i created a directory called /mnt/filedump/
<intelikey> shadeofgrey run this      fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<Ace2007> intelikey: The new version has flv support and i've added wmv9 playback
<aegeanlinux> because you should say --enable-qt --disable-qte
<MilhousePunkRock> aegeanlinux: That's probably the biggest change, yeah. It felt as if it booted a little faster too, but that might just have been imagination
<aegeanlinux> qte is for mobile devices ;)
<shadeofgrey> then i mounted the disk every time the sysstem booted by hand --all i had to do was go in through Administrate->Disks
<uniq> Ace2007: do you have libqt3-mt-dev installed?
<Ace2007> aegeanlinux: There is a difference?
<Ace2007> uniq: yup
<aegeanlinux> qte is for Linux hand helds ;) so yes Ace2007
<intelikey> Ace2007 ah ok.
<Ace2007> aegeanlinux: I'll try that now
<aegeanlinux> KK ;)
<gatekeeper> locoblade, not likely
<locoblade> ok
<shadeofgrey> okay i tried the fdisk command that didnt wiork
<shadeofgrey> it said cannot open hdb1
<aegeanlinux> Ace2007: does it configure?
<locoblade> so what would you do?
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: try fdisk -l  (small letter L)
<intelikey> shadeofgrey not hdb1        fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<shadeofgrey> its not hdb -- its hdb1
<uniq> shadeofgrey: ok, you can mount it manually the way you alway do. then open konsole and run 'mount', then you will get a list of all mounted partitions and their filesytems.
<intelikey> if you don't want help, i can take a hint.
<gyuszi> hello! can someone please tell me how do i set the konqueror window to remember the size and position?
<gatekeeper> locoblade, keep a close eye on it see if you see a pattern, if you have a backup then that will be the fastest way to get back up and running
<locoblade> thats kind of a roundabout solution
<shadeofgrey> the problm with mounting manually is i dont know what kind of filedsystem it is
<shadeofgrey> hang on
<Jucato> gyuszi: press Alt+F3 > Advanced > Special Window Settings
* intelikey taps fingure nails on desk.....
<locoblade> i mean the same thing has happened with different size partitions in different locations on the disk
<gyuszi> 10x
<uniq> shadeofgrey: when you know what filesystem it is, this is the line you need to add to fstab: "/dev/hdb1 /mnt/filedump ext3 defaults 0 0" (given ext3 is your filesystem. replace 3 with 2 if you have ext2).
<Jucato> gyuszi: the in the geometry tab, check Position and Size and set them to remember
<shadeofgrey> okay nothing happened with fdisk -l
<Ace2007> aegeanlinux: Thanks it configured
<locoblade> and as far as I see as soon as I load into windows something happens
<aegeanlinux> :D Ace2007, now you learnt something :D
<locoblade> so that it wont boot from the usb drive again
<locoblade> windows is on a sata harddrive on the actual computer btw
<locoblade> not the usb one
<shadeofgrey> where is fstab located again?
<uniq> shadeofgrey: /etc/fstab
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: /etc/fstab
<aegeanlinux>  /etc/fstab
<aegeanlinux> lol
<intelikey> shadeofgrey must not be hdb     try    sudo fdisk -l     <--- that should list all partitions  search through the output.
<Jucato> :-D
<w00t> hello
<w00t> i need some help
<w00t> :)
<Ace2007> aegeanlinux: Yup sure did, i wish i'd have asked two days ago
<w00t> i want to install wine
<intelikey> shadeofgrey /etc/fstab
<w00t> some one tell  me i hve to type apt-get install wine
<aegeanlinux> Ace2007: I am always in #AegeanLinux ;)
<w00t> that realy don't work
<shadeofgrey> okay -- /dev/hdb1               1      238216   120060832+  83  Linux
<intelikey> shadeofgrey you can specify   'auto'   for the filesystem type in fstab.
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: it's ext3 AFAIK (83 Linux right?)
<uniq> shadeofgrey: fdisk doesn't know anything about filesystems, only partition types. Do as i told you earlier.
<w00t> i have downloaded it
<shadeofgrey> id is 83
<aegeanlinux> Ace2007: Feel free to send me a Logitec G-15 Keyboard for me helping  you :P
<intelikey> if it's ext2 it will mount ext2 if it's ext3 it will mount ext3   if it's rieserfs.....
<intelikey> use auto
<w00t> but i don't know what to do ow?
<w00t> can any body help me?
<shadeofgrey> okay hang on
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install wine
<locoblade> well thanks to all for the help
<Jucato> w00t: you can only apt-get wine if you have the universe repository enabled
<shadeofgrey> how do i edit /etc/fstab "kate /etc/fstab" ??
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: right-click on fstab, Actions > Edit as Root
<locoblade> gate i'll try that backup idea and hopefully really pinpoint the problem
<intelikey> shadeofgreay like this.               echo '/dev/hdb1 /mnt/filedump auto defaults 0 0 ' > sudo tee /etc/fstab
<intelikey> put that line in a terminal.
<locoblade> you'd enjoy spain too it's a nice place :)
<RawSewage> Thats something I recommend for Edgy...  Easier way to enable Universe/Multiverse
<uniq> intelikey: that will not work.
<Ace2007> aegeanlinux: Thats one NICE keyboard
<intelikey> uniq and why not ?
<uniq> intelikey: you can't use > there.
<w00t> how can i get universe repositoro?
<intelikey> err i see   |
<aegeanlinux> Ace2007: I know, $130.
<intelikey> yes  |
<intelikey> shadeofgreay like this.               echo '/dev/hdb1 /mnt/filedump auto defaults 0 0 ' | sudo tee /etc/fstab
<aegeanlinux> Ace2007: I hope I get it for my 16th birthday
<intelikey> they are just so close togather.....
<RawSewage> Ive spent about an hour explaining 20 times how to enable universe/multiverse
<aegeanlinux> for all the free help i give , *hint*  *hint*
<RawSewage> it's too hard
<RawSewage> it should be easier
<shadeofgrey> now im all types of confused
<uniq> intelikey: and suggesting using that kind of method without backing up fstab is evil. if it overwrites everything..
<RawSewage> it's not hard, it's just... not easy
<shadeofgrey> somebody just give me the line i have to put into etc/fstab and ill edit it manually
<uniq> intelikey: append is very similar to replace.
<Jucato> w00t: launch Adept (from K Menu > System) and go to the Adept menu (first one to the left)
<admin__> is there some script or program that will auto create an /etc/fstab file ?
<uniq> using a text editor is the most secure way of editing fstab and other important config files.
<shadeofgrey> yeah i have ity open
<Jucato> w00t: then choose "Manage Repositories"
<shadeofgrey> now what does the line need to be uniq?
<shadeofgrey> and does it matter where i put it?
<uniq> shadeofgrey: at the bottom on a new line: '/dev/hdb1 /mnt/filedump ext3 defaults 0 0'
<intelikey> uniq fstab is an important config  ???       hehhe   yeah.
<uniq> intelikey: yes?
<w00t> what must i do here?
<shadeofgrey> okay now i  reboot
<intelikey> where is here w00t ?
<uniq> shadeofgrey: no.
<uniq> shadeofgrey: don't reboot yet.
<intelikey> this is not M$ reboot.
<uniq> shadeofgrey: try to manually mount it first.
<gatekeeper> RawSewage, knock up a little web site like I did here is one page --> http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<w00t> in manage Repositories
<intelikey> sudo mount -a
<Jucato> w00t: look for the line "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe" where xx is your local server (like us. or uk. etc)
<uniq> shadeofgrey: in konsole: 'sudo mount /mnt/filedump'
<intelikey> -a
<Jucato> w00t: if it's grayed out, it's disabled. Right-click on it, then choose enable
<RawSewage> gatekeeper, cool, thanks.  I needed a tip to add to my blog
<intelikey> that will test if it would mount at boot time.
<intelikey> uniq ^
<uniq> intelikey: i know it will, noauto isn't one of the options.
<shadeofgrey> mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/filedump busy
<shadeofgrey> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is already mounted on /mnt/filedump
<gatekeeper> RawSewage, I have just been collecting things that people might find usefull like transition guides etc: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<shadeofgrey> so im good right?
<uniq> shadeofgrey: ok. 'sudo umount -l /mnt/filedump'
<Jucato> w00t: how's it going?
<admin__> is anyone aware of any way to generate an /etc/fstab file from scratch ?
<gyuszi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> uniq as for a backup of fstab   mtab  ;/
<uniq> admin__: easiest way is probably to write it yoursef.
<_rince_> mrgn
<admin__> uniq: as in copy one from another machine ?
<RawSewage> gatekeeper, good idea
<shadeofgrey> success
<roryyy48> a
<shadeofgrey> now what?
<shadeofgrey> now i reboot?
<shadeofgrey> by the wy how do i set the su password so that i can become root when i absolutely need to?
<uniq> admin__ no, that would not work unless the machines are swetup the same way.
<gatekeeper> RawSewage, you got access to making a web page or do you need a google invite?
<shadeofgrey> is iut the same command as reg ubuntu?
<uniq> shadeofgrey: yes.
<intelikey> uniq answer me this   will this line mount at boot time ?    "/dev/sda2 /var/lib/gtkrc ext3 defaults,nosuid,auto 0 0"     mount /var/lib/gtkrc  does mount it btw.
<noiesmo> !root > shadeofgrey
<uniq> intelikey: if /var/lib/gtkrc is a directory, yes. and you don't need 'auto' for the options, as it is included in the defaults option.
<RawSewage> gatekeeper, no, thanks though.  I already have a website
<w00t> ...
<w00t> he is updating..
<admin__> shadeofgrey: if you give root a password and add rootpw to /etc/sudoers with visudo you can su to root using roots password instead of any user being able to do so
<admin__> fwiw
<w00t> u niverse packages
<gatekeeper> RawSewage, np :-) suspected as much
<intelikey> fdisk -l /dev/sda  yelds    "/dev/sda2             527         553      216877+  83  Linux"   and /var/lib/gtkrc is a directory,    but i have to manually mount it   any idea why ?
<Jucato> w00t: good. then you'll be able to see and install wine
<uniq> shadeofgrey: did you successfully execute 'sudo mount /mnt/filedump' ?
<uniq> shadeofgrey: if so, you can safely reboot.
<ciusbet> damn Gambas doesnt run
<shadeofgrey> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<intelikey> uniq  i haven't figured that one out yet.   i have a theory  but wanted to show that the "i know it will"  doesn't always work...        any idea why that line doesn't mount at boot time ?
<w00t> now i found wine in the list of adept manager, requested install
<w00t> but when does it realy install:S
<shadeofgrey> uniq does that warning i posted mean trouble?
<intelikey> uniq  i think it is because on data in the initramfs.img   ;/
<Jucato> w00t: click on Preview Changes just to check that Wine will be installed and nothing will be removed, then click on Apply Changes
<w00t> aah yea
<w00t> ty
<w00t> ty
<uniq> shadeofgrey: no, you can edit /etc/fstab again, and make a new empty line at the bottom, just to get rid of it.
<uniq> intelikey: i can't see why the data in initramfs.img has anything to do with that.
<w00t> can i play games on wine:P?
<RawSewage> yes
<RawSewage> some
<plugs> w00t http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php
<uniq> intelikey: works for me, now i used a image file, instead of /dev/sda2, but i can't see why that should matte either.
<intelikey> i said i think.     see here is why i think that initramfs is blocking that from mounting automaticly.    when i installed kubuntu it demanded that i have a swap partition so i setup sda5 as swap.  but after install i deleted sda5 and converted sda2 into a primary ext3
<intelikey> was sda2 > sda5 = swap    now  sda2 = ext3    but wont automount.
<kubuntutaotao> just updated to kde 3.5.4, but konqueror was deleted and system was kde 3.5.3 yet
<Surger> How do I force remove a package?
<intelikey> as for the auto in the fstab line i added that trying to force it to mount at boot... no help.
<intelikey> Surger  sudo apt-get remove blah     'Yes, do as I say!'
<shadeofgrey> hey listen guys thanks very much for everytrhing
<intelikey> Surger if it's dependancies keeping it installed    dpkg -P --force-all blah <---but don't try that at home.
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: sorry wasn't that much help
<shadeofgrey> ju:  thats not true.
<Jucato> I'm a bit doubtful of my fstab editing skills
<shadeofgrey> hmm
<Jucato> :-D
<shadeofgrey> is there nick completion in this konversation program?  and autologin to nickserv and shit?
<Jucato> type in a few letters of the name and hit Tab?
<shadeofgrey> most importantly are there mp3 grabber scripts for this program?  the ones for  xchat blow rancid ardvark nuts
<intelikey> shadeofgrey other than trying to wreck your pinguin.   all i helped you do was agravate uniq       but your welcome  :)
<w00t> does anyone play trackmania nations on wine?
<Surger> intelikey: Well it's messed - I can't uninstall or reinstall courier because of missing files. I want to wack it and start again.
<plugs> rancid ardvark nuts wow
<plugs> shame on me for repeating that
<intelikey> Surger you can force install also....
<intelikey> Surger try sudo apt-get install -f          see if it fixes it, before you give up on it.
<Jucato> gtg for now. gotta eat... :-!
<shadeofgrey> oh CRAP
<ciusbet> hi all
<ciusbet> :D
<shadeofgrey> i just triedto run amorak and it created a master list that looks like absoluteshit
<Surger> intelikey: Doesn't work
<ciusbet> someone has installed Gambas?
<shadeofgrey> how do i remolve the entire collection data thing and start from scratch?
<intelikey> Surger error message ?    not the last thing it says.  the first E:
<boo> hi
<ciusbet> i can't run Gambas :S
<Surger> * Starting Courier POP3 server...                                                                                                           bind: Address already in use
<intelikey> shadeofgrey something like   rm ~/.amarok/ -r
<Surger> intelikey: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Surger>  courier-pop
<Surger> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<intelikey> not sure about the dir.
<Surger> intelikey: All I want to do it delete it and reinstall it from scratch but I can't install it and I can't remove it. :-\
<intelikey> Surger sudo dpkg -P courier-pop
<Surger> dpkg -l | grep courier   ii  courier-authdaemon  ii  courier-authdaemon  pF  courier-pop
<boo> you cant use "sudo apt-get remove amarok"?
<uniq> intelikey: if you think the mounting issue has to do with initrd you can take a look at the contents of the image like this; make and go to a empty directory, like /tmp/initrd/, copy your initrd.img to the dir, run 'gunzip -c initrd.img|cpio -i', now have a look around. I don't think it will mess with your automounts. but feel free to investigate.
<shadeofgrey> huys i nered sewrious help
<intelikey> then    sudo apt-get install -f        again
<shadeofgrey> amorak did sokmething terrible with my entire music collection
<Surger> intelikey: Ah!!! That did it.
<shadeofgrey> i needto remove the entire collection and theni need to talk to somebody who actually knows how tyo use this daamn thing
<intelikey> uniq on mount the image -o loop
<uniq> intelikey: you can mount it too, but then you can't change anything. doing it my way it is easy to cpio+gzip again.
<intelikey> uniq if that's not it.  there muct be something else that is trying to call it a swap partition.   like i said if it's not in the initramfs.img   i don't know what it would be.
<shadeofgrey> okasy guys whats the kde equivelant to winamp?
<Surger> shadeofgrey: Not KDE but XMMS comes close
<uniq> intelikey: only fstab controls what the partitions are. the boot loader needs to know what is the root and boot filesystems though.
<shadeofgrey> does anybody know how to make amorak delete its entire collection database and start from scratch?
<gatekeeper> shadeofgrey, you on about amarok?
<shadeofgrey> because the one it created from my music  list ishorriblke
<shadeofgrey> its not usable
<shadeofgrey> at all
<willy_> Using a windows partioniner allowed me to install ubuntu! Thanks all.
<intelikey> uniq i'm a work around rather than fix, kinda guy i guess.     it's easiest to add a mount /var/lib/gtkrc   to an init script.    then it mounts at boot.
<shadeofgrey> i have master folder with all my music divided by   type'
<shadeofgrey> and then by musician
<willy_> I have one urgent question though. How do I get me res above 1024?
<shadeofgrey> and amorak totally  ignored my anally retentive    music structure
<shadeofgrey> i cantfunction properly with my music collection organised like this
<w00t> lol
<shadeofgrey> somebodys got to help me here or ill just have to uninstall amorak altogether
<shadeofgrey> im serious yo!
<gatekeeper> shadeofgrey, there is a #amarok channel you might get more help there
<w00t> my damn ass windows xp is so fucking slow it takes 2 hour to copy 3 gb to a other hd...
<bugunu> w00t: maybe you should check for DMA if it is enabled
<uniq> intelikey: that init script already exists. /etc/init.d/mountall.sh
<intelikey> shadeofgrey only thing i've ever done with amarok is uninstall it.  :)
<bugunu> hi, can anyone tell me which package should I install to have ie. "man strcpy" ?
<intelikey> uniq  no.  that doesn't mount it.  but a specific mount call does.
<uniq> intelikey: mountall.sh runs mount -a, basically.
<intelikey> and yes "i know that it will" also.  but it still doesn't
<intelikey> that is to say  mount -a won't mount it.
<uniq> then something is wrong in your fstab.
<intelikey> i'll dcc it to you if you want to look or even pastebin it.    hell i'll flood the channel with it.... hehhe
<bugunu> w00t: My Computer, Properties, Device Manager, something with IDE controller, check both Primary and Secondary items for an Advanced tab and see there smth like DMA if available and near it the current mode, if it is PIO only then you prolly have to delete this item(Primary and/or Secondary then reboot)
<uniq> intelikey: pastebin is fine with me.
<intelikey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> give me a sec.
<bugunu> does anyone know which package has "man strcpy" ?
<bugunu> ubotu: roger that
<ubotu> I know nothing about roger that - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<uniq> bugunu: manpages-dev
<bugunu> uniq: thanks!
<uniq> you're welcome :)
<intelikey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d19766
<intelikey> uniq there it is ^
<uniq> opening..
<intelikey> errr actually i lied about the umount -a  it will   but it doesn't automout at boot.   this is my fix for it.  cat of /etc/rc.local
<intelikey> #!/bin/sh -e
<intelikey> mount -a
<intelikey> exit 0
<NewTon> Hello!
<uniq> intelikey: ok, interesting. then i have no clue.
<NewTon> I have a problem with grub-install
<intelikey> uniq yes. me too.
<NewTon> can somebody help?
<uniq> have to go do some laundry. later.
<uniq> NewTon: it's often better to ask the real question and wait. :)
<intelikey> uniq about the 'rebuke' eariler with the tee command,  good call.   keep me in line.   i respect that.
<NewTon> uniq ok, I will ask
<NewTon> I wrote "# grub-install /dev/hda"
<NewTon> but it gives this error:
<NewTon> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<NewTon> Is this a real question, uniq
<intelikey> NewTon do you have a /boot partition ?
<intelikey> NewTon run that as root.
<NewTon> intelikey: Yes, I am with the live cd now, I wrote sudo su -
<NewTon> now i am root
<NewTon> actually I had Linux two days ago, but I had to install Windows
<NewTon> and the grub went... :D
<intelikey> ok you have to use a chroot to install grub from.   mount the linux partition   chroot /that.mount.point grub-install /dev/hda
<NewTon> ok
<intelikey> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> NewTon the wiki might help you there  ^
<NewTon> intelikey, I red it
<NewTon> read*
<NewTon> I went to ubuntuguide.org, but the re is - grub-install /dev/hda
<NewTon> It is not working, as I said
<intelikey> not install  but recovering afteg windows install  ^^^
<NewTon> :)
<NewTon> root@ubuntu:~# chroot /mnt/hda grub-install /dev/hda
<NewTon> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<apoka> Hi
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help
<shadeofgrey> i need to know what my optiuons are as far as mp3 players
<intelikey> try /.dev
<intelikey> or no
<w00t> al the games get fucked on wine!:P
<intelikey> wait.
<shadeofgrey> because amorak is the worst one ive ever trieds to uyse
<NewTon> intelikey: k
<shadeofgrey> sdo that out
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: what's the problem with amarok?
<shadeofgrey> what are my other options
<NewTon> shadeofgrey: XMMS
<shadeofgrey> Jucato: none of my mp3 files have the right tag information
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: XMMS and Juk are alternatives.
<shadeofgrey> how would i look at a list of all the mp3 players available -- through adept?
<NewTon> shadeofgrey: sudo apt-get install xmms
<intelikey> NewTon    chroot /mnt/hda mknod /dev/hda b 3 0
<intelikey> then try again.
<Jucato> I thought Amarok only read the tags that are already there, unless you change them within Amarok itself.
<wouter__> Hi all. I have a problem. I just installed KDE3.5.4. One package (kdemultimedia) wasnt able to upgrade. The error message is: libarts1-audiofile (>=4:3.5.4-0ubuntu2~dapper1) but 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed.  What should I do to get kdemultimedia to upgrade?
<Firetech> shadeofgrey: you'd better use easytag or something to fix your tags instead, Amarok is way better than any other player ;)
<shadeofgrey> Firetech: unfortunately that means manually editing the tags for 250 gig worth of music
<Ace2007> How do i change the QT Designer version thats in use, i have 3.3.6 and 4.1.2, i want 4.1.2 to be in use. I want to change the version thats sued, like the way you change the java version
<uniq> NewTon, intelikey: you need to mount /dev/hdaX first. then chroot to the mounted directory. :)
<NewTon> root@ubuntu:~# chroot /mnt/hda mknod /dev/hda b 3 0
<NewTon> root@ubuntu:~# chroot /mnt/hda grub-install /dev/hda
<NewTon> /dev/hda1: Not found or not a block device.
<NewTon> root@ubuntu:~# chroot /mnt/hda mknod /dev/hda b 3 0
<NewTon> mknod: `/dev/hda': File exists
<NewTon> root@ubuntu:~# grub-install /dev/hda
<NewTon> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<intelikey> Ace2007 update-alternatives maybe    man that
<uniq> the device should be there.
<Firetech> shadeofgrey: not with easytag, it's a mass tagger... Your problem probably is id3v2 with wrong encoding... come over to #amarok for help, there are lots of people to help you with your tags there (it's a common problem)
<uniq> NewTon: don't run both commands like that.. run first: 'chroot /mnt/hda'
<uniq> NewTon: then 'grub-install /dev/hda' inside the chroot :)
<NewTon> ou
<NewTon> ok
<intelikey> NewTon process of elimenation.    chroot /mnt/hda mknod /dev/hda1 b 3 1       and try again.
<intelikey> uniq he is.
<intelikey> <NewTon> root@ubuntu:~# chroot /mnt/hda grub-install /dev/hda
<intelikey> id i post that.
<Ace2007> intelikey: But sudo update-alternatives --config what?
<NewTon> intelikey
<NewTon> it is not working
<Ace2007> brb
<uniq> intelikey: ok, i'lll leave you to it. my girl is here with a new load of laundry for me. brb.
<gnomefreak> um i dont think qt is in update-alternatives
<shadeofgrey> okay i cant find easy tag anywhere... how dio i add the necessary repos to adept?
<intelikey> Ace2007 ls /etc/alternatives and see if that is even applicalbe to your issue.
<intelikey> k
<Jucato> anyone had experience some problems with the media:/ KIO slave after upgrading to KDE 3.5.4?
<intelikey> NewTon what you mean ?     different error ?
<NewTon> the same
<NewTon>  /dev/hda1: Not found or not a block device.
<counter123> I've installed wpasupplicant and it does work when called from commandline, but /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant doesn't exist. Why is the init script missing and how can I get it?
<intelikey> ls /mnt/hda/dev/hd*
<shadeofgrey> how do i enable more repos in adept - specifically the universe and multiverse and shit?
<intelikey> is hda1 there ?
<NewTon> ls: /mnt/hda/dev/hd*: No such file or directory
<uniq> shadeofgrey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> NewTon then you didn't run the command i gave last.  but lets kill all pigons at one time shall we.    chroot /mnt/hda  ;cd /dev ;MAKEDEV hd ;grub-install /dev/hda       <--- put that in the terminal.
<intelikey> that wont work will it.
<NewTon> w8ing
<intelikey> run the chroot first then the rest of the line in there.
<NewTon> root@ubuntu:/# chroot /mnt/hda  ;cd /dev ;MAKEDEV hd ;grub-install /dev/hda
<intelikey> you are in the chroot ?
<NewTon> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<NewTon> /sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices
<NewTon> Due to a bug in xfs_freeze, the following command might produce a segmentation
<NewTon> fault when /boot/grub is not in an XFS filesystem. This error is harmless and
<NewTon> can be ignored.
<NewTon> xfs_freeze: specified file ["/boot/grub"]  is not on an XFS filesystem
<NewTon> Installation finished. No error reported.
<NewTon> This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.
<NewTon> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<NewTon> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<NewTon> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<NewTon> (hd1)   /dev/hdb
<intelikey> you have installed grub
<NewTon> :D huh Really? :D
<counter123> can anyone give me a hint what to do about the missing /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant ?
<NewTon> hehehehe I will restart soon
<NewTon> intelikey: Thank you very much!
<const_cast> counter123: what's the problem?
<intelikey> welcome.
<counter123> /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant doesn't exist although wpa_supplicant is installed
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help
<shadeofgrey> i just installed beep media player and i dont see it in any menua
<sfkhooper> does anyone know enough to help troubleshoot a webmin installation?
<const_cast> counter123: did it disapear after you did an upgrade?
<intelikey> dpkg -L wpa_supplicant | grep init.d            and see if it was supposed to install there.
<uniq> counter123: this is because it's not handled that way anymore, it is handled by /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wpasupplicant, which is a symlink to /etc/wpa_supplicant/ifupdown.sh
<const_cast> intelikey: it's not :)
<counter123> I see
<intelikey> sfkhooper sorry i'm network illiterate
<Jucato> anyone had experience some problems with umounted media and mounting media in the media:/ KIO slave after upgrading to KDE 3.5.4?
<shadeofgrey> okay how do i handle situations where things have been installed but they dont show up in menu
<sfkhooper> come on mysql heads, don't miss this excellent opportunity to laugh as a newbie fumbles his way thru a webmin config
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: you can either log out then back in again, or you could try typing this in Konsole: kbuildsycoca --incremental
<intelikey> shadeofgrey sudo update-menus      may help.   no promices.
<uniq> sfkhooper: what is the problem with webmin?
<Jucato> Is Kubuntu the only KDE distro that has this behavior with newly installed apps?
<intelikey> jucato what behaviour ?
<sfkhooper> after installing, I get "Could not connect to host ubuntulamp (port 10000)."
<uniq> is anything listening on port 10000?
<Jucato> intelikey: it no longer shows unmounted partitions/drives. and it also doesn't show unmounted partitions when you mount them.
<sfkhooper> uniq, when I browse to https://ubuntulamp:10000/ as instructed
<sfkhooper> uniq, how can I check?
<intelikey> Jucato there are settings for that, right click the desktop and configure the thing   or system settings and config it.
<uniq> sfkhooper: on the server run 'sudo netstat -lpnAinet'
<Jucato> I'm talking about media:/ in Konqueror
<intelikey> i always turn all that krap off
<intelikey> oh in konq
<intelikey> idk.   it may turn on/off also.
<w00t> i have installed kismet, now i ccan't find it..
<Jucato> Ok, I'll try it later...
<sfkhooper> ok uniq, there's the problem. I thought mysql would have been configured to listen on that port but there's nothing there
<uniq> sfkhooper: mysql should listen on port 3306 i guess. webmin should listen on 10000
<uniq> sfkhooper: did you follow http://www.howtoforge.com/lamp_installation_ubuntu6.06 ?
<sfkhooper> no, but thanks uniq, I'll look now
<intelikey> i tried to install vmware-player  but found that it's i686+ only,  even though it's an i386 package... i can't use it.
<w00t> hello?
<uniq> w00t: in konsole,run 'sudo kismet'
<w00t> i have  installed Kismet on the Adept manager
<uniq> w00t: yes, kismet is a terminal application. you have to run it in konsole.
<w00t> i know
<intelikey> sure you do....
<intelikey> :)
<w00t> ah wait maybe i have to disconnect first my wirreless connection?
<w00t> :P
<BluesKaj> what is kismet ?
<w00t> mm
<w00t> FATAL: Please configure at least one packet source.  Kismet will not function if no packet sources are defined in kismet.conf or on the command line.  Please read the README for more information about configuring Kismet.
<BluesKaj> !kismet
<ubotu> I know nothing about kismet - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<intelikey> BluesKaj apt-cache search kismet        or s/search/show
<uniq> w00t: you have to configure it first
<BluesKaj> ok thx , intelikey
<w00t> mmm ok
<BluesKaj> I'm still hardwired and plan to stay that way
<intelikey> BluesKaj there is a saying 'give a man a fish, he will eat one meal. teach him to fish, he will eat the rest of his life'
<w00t> # YOU MUST CHANGE THIS TO BE THE SOURCE YOU WANT TO USE
<w00t> source=none,none,addme
<w00t> ?
<uniq> w00t: what wireless nic?
<w00t> u mean like eth0
<w00t> ?
<w00t> :P
<w00t> i am a fucking newbie:P
<intelikey> is that what kind.....
<w00t> mmm...
<uniq> w00t: 3com? dlink?  name and number :)
<w00t> ah
<uniq> w00t: lspci might give you some information. if you pastebin the output of 'lspci -v' i might be able to help.
<intelikey> lshw is sometimes usefull also.
<uniq> sure is.
<shadeofgrey> okay guyts
<shadeofgrey> i need to know about my options for ftp programs
<shadeofgrey> im used to using gftp -- but is that a gnome only program?
<shadeofgrey> its listed in adept as a possibility
<intelikey> is that guts guys or gluts ?
<shadeofgrey> guys
<omeow> shadeofgrey, use konqueror
<BluesKaj> intelikey, I already know how to fish , AAMOF it's one of my fav pastimes :)
<omeow> type ftp://whatever address in it
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: konqueror
<w00t> where must i pastebin it?
<shadeofgrey> will gftp work on kde?
<omeow> Yes.
<omeow> Why do you want a dedicated program?
<omeow> konqueror can be used for ftp too.
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: you don't need to gFTP unless you really want/need to. Konqueror can also be your FTP client
<intelikey> BluesKaj same principels apply.  if i answer what blah is  you learn what blah is ... if i show you an easy way to find out what blah is......
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: Konqueror (type in ftp:/) then split the view (Ctrl+Shift+L or Ctrl+Shift+T) then drag'n'drop to your heart's content
<BluesKaj> intelikey, well, I don't plan on wireless since my house is already wired with cat5
<w00t> ?
<w00t> what u want to know of lspci -v?
<BluesKaj> no laptops here
<intelikey> my modem reset.  if i missed anything.
<shadeofgrey> how do i set keyboard shortcuts foir programs?
<uniq> w00t: wherever you want. just give me the url when done.
<Jucato> Settings > Configure shortcuts. Each program have their own shortcuts
<w00t> ok:)
<uniq> w00t: rafb.net/paste is nice
<intelikey> BluesKaj same thing applies about the answer to your question tho    if i just tell you what blah is, you learn what blah is.   but if i show you an easy way to check what blah is.  you can check for any package.
<intelikey> fishing for answers lets call it.
<w00t> http://rafb.net/paste/results/xhO8jr72.html
<w00t> that is ok?
<BluesKaj> agreed , but i was merely referring to the wireless thing...wasn't being critical of those who have it
<KaoticEvil> anyone know if its possible to get a pair of Radeon 7000's working in "sli" mode?
<intelikey> google can answer many questions.  but sometimes the answers i get from google are a big waste of time and no help.   if i want to know what a package is for   apt-cache search/show blah  knows more than google and isn't filled with uselss information that i don't want.
<uniq> w00t: ok, you have a intel wireless nic.
<BluesKaj> I guess if my daughter wants to setup her laptop when she visits then I should look into wireless but I'm sure she can do dhcp with it thru my router
<uniq> w00t: try to set this: source=ipw2200,eth1,ATHEROS
<uniq> w00t: take a look at http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml, search for 'ipw2200' and read. I think you must do some more changes to the config.
<intelikey> BluesKaj yeah, i personally am against wireless. just because i see so many using other peoples wireless (pirates).  anything that easy to steal can't be good.  and just about all you need is a close neibour with wireless and a little know how.
<KaoticEvil> anyone know if its possible to get a pair of Radeon 7000's working in "sli" mode?
<waggle7622frack> radeon 7000=no
<intelikey> hmmm isn't the ultimate kaos, structure ?
<KaoticEvil> damn. that sucks.
<waggle7622frack> you need an sli board and nvidia sli cards
<waggle7622frack> or ati crossfire
<BluesKaj> yeah intelikey , my neighbour didn't relize he was being used as a node by some of the kids in the neighborhood till his internet speed was so slow he complained and they reaized he hadn't even turned on the encryption
<gnomefreak> how do i run a weather applet i installed with sudper karamba
<BluesKaj> the ISP support ppl
<intelikey> yep BluesKaj i see a lot of that.
* aegeanlinux is back from watching "The Bill"
<uniq> gnomefreak: run superkaramba, select the theme.
<gnomefreak> from where?
<uniq> gnomefreak: is this liquid weather?
<gnomefreak> no that gives me issues
<BluesKaj> he was lucky , he din't have any work related important data and he hadn't setup to do any internet banking
<uniq> gnomefreak: what issues?
<intelikey> internet banking is evil too
<BluesKaj> very cautious man but he just didn't know
<gnomefreak> uniq: konq. mouse icon doesnt stop trying to load konq. when i go to install it (now for some reasont he one i did install doesnt have green check
<intelikey> yep   'my people parish for want of knowledge'
<gnomefreak> ah it is liq. weather oh wth
<w00t> wtf
<w00t> i can't save the config file
<w00t> acces dinied...
<w00t> i have to be root
<intelikey> not root ?
<w00t> :)
<w00t> lol
<gnomefreak> aero - liquidweather i install and it shows no green check and im gonna lock up of i try liquidweather++
<uniq> w00t: you can save to /tmp/ and sudo mv /tmp/file /etc/kismet.. then you don't have to re-do all the changes.
<w00t> ok
<uniq> gnomefreak: you install from within superkaramba right?
<gnomefreak> attempting to
<BluesKaj> I'm using avidemux for the first time to make a vcd file ... be interesting to see if I did it right :)
<gnomefreak> see here we go konq icon bouncing around
<uniq> gnomefreak: ok. use wget then, http://www.message.co.nz/~matt-sarah/lwp-13.0.skz
<gnomefreak> ok ill try
<gnomefreak> btw konq mouse icon still bouncing :(
<intelikey> hmmm i added a function to bx to search apt-cache   and glad i made it NOT -o to the channel  cause it's not flood proff.... ;/
<intelikey> for a quick search of the cache all i have to do is /q blah
<shadeofgrey> hey
<intelikey> hey
<shadeofgrey> how do i install the flash plugin for mozilla firefox
<intelikey> hay
<Jucato> hey
<eddy_> hoi
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> or install it from Adept
<intelikey> libflash-mozplugin - GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatible plugin
<intelikey> flashplugin-nonfree - Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer
<uniq> intelikey: the gpl flash is close to useless.
<intelikey> imo the other is too
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> uniq: ok so i throw this in ~/.superkar....?
<uniq> gnomefreak: where ever you want, you select the theme file with superkarmba so you can put it wherever.
<gnomefreak> i see that ty :)
<coretti> #knoppix-it
<w00t_> hi
<w00t_> hello?
<w00t_> am i online?
<intelikey> no
<w00t_> damn internet connection
<w00t_> :P
<w00t_> :D
<Nancy1> Hi everyone,,
<w00t_>  hi
<w00t_> damn damn damn i want to put kismet in the kmune
<w00t_> menu
<intelikey> so put it ther
<w00t_> i have add a item
<intelikey> make a script and launch it from ther
<w00t_> and terminal options : kismet.. that don't work
<w00t_> lol how to make a script?
<Nancy1> Can anyone help me with a major problem for me,, maybe a ridiculous one for you guys,, but ,, How come I cant unlock my session once my screen saver is on? My pw is good for loging in a session but once screen saver ON my pw doesnt give me access to my session anymore. I have to reboot to get back in a session,,
<Nancy1> isnt my pw be good for screen saver,, ?
<RawSewage> Uncheck the box that says
<RawSewage> REquire Password to stop
<RawSewage> Right-click desktop
* w00t_ should put the screen saver off
<RawSewage> configure desktop
<MetaMorfoziS> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<milena> zdravo nenad
<intelikey> echo 'konsole -e kismit' > kismit.sh :chmod 755 kismit.sh     and make a menu entry for kismet.sh  w00t
<lmodl> supak kao si
<Nancy1> that I can do,, but I need pw since laptop is in student commom area,, dont want everyone snooping on LT while I turn my eyes around
<lmodl> leoo
<milena> tata
<lmodl> isklucio sam se sa linije n
<w00t_> lol that will happen anyway:P
<lmodl> obicno pisi kratke poruke
<milena> sta ti to znaci linija
<lmodl> tel. linija
<milena> evo mama sad samnom gleda i cudise
<Nancy1> I want to know why my pw isnt good for my screensave, or is there a specific pw for screen saver while in a session?
<intelikey> Nancy1 set screensaver to logout ?
<lmodl> nema sto da se cudi .. neka uci trebat ce joj
<Nancy1> intelikey: ??
<intelikey> Nancy1 i understand your question.  i can't answer it.  i was just offering a work around that might suffice.
<knubbe> anyone using kubuntu as a tv? using a tv usb stick or similar...
<knubbe> and if so; does it work under linux?
<milena> eto razumijemo sve ja cu ovo daci pokazat tako da moze mozda i sa svabom da prica ako on bude gtjeo isto umbutu to ce joj usparati puno para
<w00t_> still don't know where to put
<lmodl> pa naravno jer je potpuno djaba..
<w00t_> echo 'konsole -e kismit' > kismit.sh :chmod 755 kismit.sh
<intelikey> knubbe isn't the second Q redundant.   if they are using kubuntu as a tv then the answer to the second is YES.
<grothesk> lmodl: English please...
<Nancy1> intelikey: ahh,, but I didnt rally understood your comment,, set screen saver to log out.. meaning.. once screen saver is on,, there will be option to log out instead of unlock?
<knubbe> intelikey: it sure is.
<intelikey> Nancy1 i thank there is an option for the screensaver to log you out when it activates.
<intelikey> w00t_ in konsole.
<knubbe> intelikey: i was thinking maybe its not working 100%, like... only b/w or something.
<Nancy1> intelikey: humm let me check
<lmodl> leo ja cu sada otici na drugi kanal pa cu te pozvati
<intelikey> knubbe i'm a cli user i can't help ya there.
<intelikey> more specificly a console user.
<milena> eto gajle sad mozemo pricat kolko hocemo sta meni nije jasno je zasto umbutu office nema funktije za holandski jezik mada ja sam instaliro abi ali vidim da je ovaj office 2.0 jako sirok i dobar
<Nancy1> intelikey: well in screen saver I have 3 option,, start auto after ,,, password to stop screen saver,, infor screen saver of power saver,, no log out option on activation :( sorry
<lmodl> ima ali mora i firefox imati nl opciju bez tog ne ide , neka koristi aby...
<intelikey> hmmm Nancy1 don't recall where i saw that option...  may not have even been linux.   i thought it was.
<w00t_> ok is typed echo 'konsole -e kismet' > kismet.sh :chmod 755 kismet.sh in konsole...
<grothesk> Is enlightenment e17 somewhere available for ubuntu?
<intelikey> w00t_ make a menu itom that runs ~/kismet.sh
<Nancy1> I remember seeing something like that on other distro like RH,, but havent seen it in Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> grothesk: only from either a 3rd party repo or build it yourself
<milena> nije problem tata ona ce koristiti abi, ja sam sve insaliro iz pika moguti reci da je jako lako zato sto je umbutu jasani od svi drugi.. nema zajebancije i sada i sve radi
<grothesk> I was searching for a 3rd party repo
<gnomefreak> hold on
<gnomefreak> i have it somewhere
<lmodl> pokusaj da nisi vulgaran jer ovo ipak mogu procitati cak i u japanu..
<w00t_> it don't work
<w00t_> excactly it does noting
<w00t_> :P
<gnomefreak> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<gnomefreak> grothesk: here is the repo but remember e17 is not stable and this repo is still being tested anyway deb http://SeerOfSouls.com/ dapper e17
<milena> dobro tata jasno mi je i necu biti vulgaran
<gnomefreak> anyone else have issues running kxdocker?
<abattoir> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<intelikey> w00t_ what is in ~/kismet.sh  ?      should be one line.  konsole -e kismet
<yamal> abattoir: please dont send them there that isn't dutch
<w00t_> i can't find that...
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gplfighter> polish or something i think....
<abattoir> yamal: hmmm, ok, sorry
<gplfighter> don't know
<yamal> something eastern european
<gplfighter> yes
<gplfighter> cz?
<lmodl> imas leo kanal ubuntu ito u 14 06 klikni ga ja sam na njemu manje je frekfenta.
<gplfighter> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<gplfighter> no
<gnomefreak> milena: what launguage do you speak?
<gnomefreak> lmodl:  what language do you speak
<yamal> looks like croatian
<yamal> or slovenian
<w00t_> this is in kismet.sh
<w00t_> konsole -e kismet :chmod 755 kismet.sh
<larson9999> my system has gremilins.  they last few days it's been locking up more and more frequently.
<gnomefreak> looked polish to me
<gplfighter> no, i dont think so
<yamal> no polish
<gplfighter> maybe
<gplfighter> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jon__> Hi folks, quick question about fglrx and/or ATI driver, whichever is relevant.
<w00t_> loll
<gnomefreak> gplfighter: i know its not polish (at first look it looked like it
<BluesKaj> anyone here familiar with Avidemux ?
<andreasdietrich> hi
<yamal> !hr
<ubotu> za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<gplfighter> gnomefreak: k
<lmodl> bas me briga
<intelikey> w00t_ remove the ;chmod 755 kismet.sh     from the file   and make sure the path is correct in the menu launcher.
<intelikey> w00t_ it should work.
<gnomefreak> ah
<milena> to gajle samo ih treba zbunjivat
<gnomefreak> milena: join #ubuntu-nl
<gplfighter> no
<yamal> please no
<BluesKaj> jon__,I use the fglrx driver with an elcheapo on board ATIxpress 200 , but I'm not into games so it works fine for me
<gnomefreak> lmodl: join #ubuntu-nl
<grothesk> gnomefreak: thx
<gnomefreak> dont tell me know
<gnomefreak> look at the ip
<grothesk> Found anotherone: deb http://edevelop.org/ubuntu dapper e17
<gplfighter> yes
<abattoir> gnomefreak: i made the same mistake too :'(
<gplfighter> but
<BluesKaj> !Avidemux
<ubotu> I know nothing about Avidemux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jon__> I have an ATI Express 200. I just wanted to shift some of X's work to the card, which I was told I could. But after installing/configuring, it still seems to be using Mesa.
* gnomefreak thinks its same person anyway
<gnomefreak> grothesk: its still testing
<lmodl> leo klikni na ubuntu manje je frekfentan
<gnomefreak> e17 hasnt been released
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@d86051.upc-d.chello.nl]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> see nl
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@d86051.upc-d.chello.nl]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<BluesKaj> have you tried configging the card driver in the hardware section...I hate state the obvious but the available drivers are listed there if you use admin/configure
<milena> ja a gdje to trebam mjenjat
<jon__> Please do state the obvious, theres *something* I'm missing. :) I'll take a look.
<Seveas> milena, this channel is english only...
<grothesk> gnomefreak: Don't worry. I'm aware of that.
<Polarbeer> Hi everybody! Here's a newbie question: when i try to login as root i get an error: root logins are not allowed. Can I change that, ie allow root logins?
<w00t_> lol i have the same
<gnomefreak> grothesk: im not worried its you system (just letting you know)
<nagyv> hello! is here any bash scripting expert? I would like to change the charset of all the files in a given directory and subdirectories from Iso 2 utf. I can do it for one file, but would like to use a for loop, but don't know how to do it. Please!
<_Shade_> Polarbeer: use sudo instead
<Polarbeer> how?
<gnomefreak> !root > Polarbeer
<gnomefreak> Polarbeer: please read your pm
<Polarbeer> i need to open my cd burning tool as root
<gnomefreak> Polarbeer: what is it?
<jon__> BluesKaj: kcontrol says it's using the fglrx driver, but glxinfo says something different.
<Polarbeer> X CD-roast
<Polarbeer> it wont execute from console
<gnomefreak> Polarbeer: is it gui?
<Polarbeer> yes
<gnomefreak> Polarbeer: kdesu <app>
<intelikey> Nancy1 hmmm you're right it's not there    anywhere.... might have be in 'nome that i saw it.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<w00t_> why should must i be root to use kismet?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<BluesKaj> jon__, have you assigned the frglx driver ?
<jon__> Sorry, how do you mean?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@d86051.upc-d.chello.nl]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Sanne> Polarbeer: please be aware that if you run a program as root (or sudo), any bigs in this program would also execute with root privileges.
<Sanne> bugs even
<Polarbeer> yes i am, Sanne, thanks for your concern, though!
<Sanne> Polarbeer: ok, just so you know :)
<Polarbeer> yep. ty! :D
<intelikey> oh.  i didn't know that about kismet w00t_ sorry there.    prepend    kdesu   like this    konsole -e kdeus kismet    and that script should run it as root for you.
<BluesKaj> uhoh , sorry jon__, I just discovered aproblem with my graphics card setup
<milena> #ubuntu-hr
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@d86051.upc-d.chello.nl]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<intelikey> i think i may start using root.   permissions are so nice when they dont exist.........
<w00t_> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<w00t_> lol
<Howitzer> hee
<w00t_> can i make my own mune next to the kmune?
<Howitzer> Be?
<Howitzer> !be
<ubotu> I know nothing about be - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<w00t_> kmenu?
<BluesKaj> !nd
<ubotu> I know nothing about nd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<w00t_> maak je eigen channel belg:P
<intelikey> i think so w00t_
<w00t_> #ubuntu-be zitten mensen in:P
<yamal> gecondoleerd
<malc_> I have a 3 button mouse (two button plus scroll wheel).  I can scroll up and down with the scroll, but I can't click down with it on say a web page and hover down the page.  Anyone know how I fix this?
<intelikey> check out /etc/menu-methods   and /etc/menu   you may want to just fiddle with the system a little.
<sfkhooper> Help! webmin is prompting me for my MySQL admin login and nothing is working
<w00t_> where can i find local/share/applications/menu-xdg?
<intelikey>  /usr/local/share/applications/menu-xdg   is probably in  /usr/share/applications/
<larson9999> intelikey: i don't have an /etc/menu
<w00t_> i don;t have that too:P
<intelikey> larson9999 that wasn't @ you it was @ w00t_ but i have one.
<intelikey> you don't ?
<w00t_> nope
<larson9999> intelikey: i know but i figured i'd look, too.  i don't
<larson9999> intelikey: i did in mdk
<intelikey> hmmmm   maybe it's not default.
<intelikey> maybe added by fluxbox   or blackbox   or even xfce4    i have all those installed.
<intelikey> idk.
<intelikey> for all i know twm might have added that.....
<larson9999> intelikey: but i do know that i'm not really happy with the way kde and the menu works on any system i've tried so far.
<steveire> In xfce, you can switch desktops by sending the mouse off the screen to the next one. Can you do that in kde?
<w00t_> some one know a nice game:P tthat i can run on
<w00t_> kubuntu?
<ubuntu> hi all
<intelikey> larson9999 what would you change ?
<blinky> could anyone tell me if you are still able to buy the 2500xp mobile barton cpu on the net and if so where i can get it from(uk only)??
<jackle> hi all!
<coachj> how do I install a .deb pacakage that is not in the repos?
<larson9999> intelikey: let me remember.  some of this i think is not so much do with kde but the packages i install.  i haven't looked in a while so some of this might be off.  but basically, not all programs that you install make it to the menu.  in mandriva i looked into this a bit and found a couple reasons.  one was that the menu file would list gnome or something else in the wm field.  in my mind gnome programs should make it to the kde m
<larson9999> enu and vice versa.  there were some other reasons that things didn't make it to the menu but that was the main reason.
<jackle> I would like to run that script/process adept runs after installing an app.. but I need to run it on all packages.
<jackle> What is the command?
<intelikey> well maybe there is a new crowd in here now let me ask my question.    anyone know a solution to a grub-install /dev/hda error that looks like this.  Unknown partition table signature
<intelikey> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<intelikey> tty5 [root@~] 
<intelikey> jackle sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a    ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Re everyone
<jackle> intelikey: isnt that the command that reconfigs your whole system?
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock wb
<intelikey> jackle yes.  what are you asking about ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hehe, I am using Chatzilla on my Windows machine right now, kinda rudimentary compared to Konversation
<spc> hi all.  Remote Desktop was really easy to set up in Gnome, but I can't seem to figure it out in KDE.  Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?  I can ping my computer from my laptop, but it says 'can't connect to server'.
<intelikey> windows.... /me ignores MilhousePunkRock now.
<intelikey> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> lol intelikey
<jackle> intelikey: when installing an package, adept executes a command in the end that configs the packages ... like setup fontconfig .. but without the promts...
<MilhousePunkRock> It's my gaming rig, I want to part the drive on my Linux laptop, GParted does not come with any IRC client...
<spc> I've got the sharing tab open and setup.
<intelikey> jackle no it executes the postinstall scripts that came with the package     see  /var/lib/dpkg/info/    for more info.
<BluesKaj> MilhousePunkRock, why not use xchat or mirc , chatzilla is so black and white :)
<MilhousePunkRock> BluesKaj: I just had to find some client quickly...
<BluesKaj> hehe yeah , if it works , use it :)
<Tommy> coachj: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<MilhousePunkRock> it does work indeed, BluesKaj
<spc> I've got the ip address and screen typed into the vnc viewer (192.168.x.x:0)  but I don't know whether to use a display, or which display number to use.  I tried 0 and 1.
<spc> and no display.
<TheMoebius> hey so this is a stupid question because it shouldn't have to be asked, but why can't I find the Trash anywhere in KDE? I need to empty it.
<Tommy> did u remove the trash applet from kicker
<TheMoebius> Tommy: yeah, I think i did not realizing that was the only place it could be accessed
<intelikey> the default trash can is in the bottom left corner of the pannel
<Tommy> its always been at bottom right for me o_O
<intelikey> err your other left.
<w00t> hi
<w00t> what does this eman
<w00t> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<intelikey> right corner.
<BluesKaj> MilhousePunkRock, are you looking for GParted ?
<TheMoebius> is there any other way to access the trash besides the applet on the task bar?
<larson9999> TheMoebius: cd .Trash
<zered> hi everybody
<zered> i'm a new user of kubuntu
<larson9999> TheMoebius: ro cd ~/.Trash
<zered> I was under mandriva before
<Tommy> trash:/
<zered> I have not formatted my /home
<larson9999> TheMoebius: or cd ~/.Trash
<intelikey> sure there is TheMoebius this is linux.    konq can get there   konsole rm ~/.Trash/* -r
<zered> Amarok don't want add my collection (read my drive). It add this in "imported"
<zered> What can I do
<intelikey> or put the button back on the pannel.
<TheMoebius> intelikey: LOL well thats intuitive
<intelikey> and other ways.....
<abattoir> zered: which version of amarok was installed under Mandriva?
<intelikey> TheMoebius it's easy to put it back.
<TheMoebius> cant I get an icon on the desktop or something?
<Tommy> TheMoebius does trash:/ in konqueror work
<TheMoebius> yes
<Tommy> make a .desktop shortcut to konqueror trash:/
<TheMoebius> well, sort of but theres nothing in there and I just deleted like 11GB worth of stuff
<Tommy> well are you sure that its in the trash
<Tommy> you could add the panel just to make sure
<Tommy> applet*
<zered> abattoir: Hi. The same as ubuntu (1.4.1)
<TheMoebius> ok so I put the icon back on the taskbar and did the empty trash function but its just sitting at 0%
<abattoir> zered: so you mean to say amarok doesnt read from the 'Collection database' you created w/ it in Mandriva... or you cant do a new scan...?
<zered> abattoir: it don't want do a new scan
<zered> I erased this "imported" and force a new scan
<abattoir> zered: could you try deleting the amarok config files in your /home?
<zered> amarok create again an "imported list"
<abattoir> zered: you'd lose your settings of course...
<zered> abattoir: yes, I would try this but I can't find it. Where is it ? What is it's name ?
<abattoir> zered: ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok and ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<abattoir> zered: make sure amarok is closed when you do that
<cplusplus> hi
<cplusplus> nano -w /etc/conf.d/net
<zered> abattoir: ok, I try it. Thanx.
<cplusplus> does kubuntu has that?
<cplusplus> -> nano -w /etc/conf.d/net
<abattoir> zered: you're welcome :)
<Hobbsee> !info amarok dapper
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<Hobbsee> zered: 1.4.1 isnt in kubuntu by default, unless you're talkign about edgy.
<zered> abattoir: I nee erase all folder /kde/share/apps/amarok ?
<abattoir> cplusplus: 'nano', yes... /etc/conf.d... i dont think so...(or atleast it isnt in my system)
<zered> Hobbsee: I installed kubuntu 6.0.6 ans i have amarok 1.4. That's no normal ?
<cplusplus> where are eth eth0 config saved?
<Hobbsee> zered: you used the kubuntu.org repostories?
<Hobbsee> zered: they are still counted as official.  i think
<zered> Hobbsee: sorry, it's 1.3.9. The splashscreen is wrong
<Hobbsee> zered: ah :)
<coachj> Tommy: thanks I found out you can also right click>Kubuntu package menu>install package!!!
<Hobbsee> zered: i'd actually add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list which always contains the newest version of amarok for kubuntu
<Hobbsee> zered: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/ dapper main
<cplusplus> where is my network eth0 config saved on kubuntu??????????????
<zered> Hobbsee: I add it. Thanx. I try !
<Lynoure> cplusplus: /etc/network/interfaces
<zered> Hobbsee: I'm uprading amarok
<zered> stay tunes folks. ;-)
<Hobbsee> zered: cool :)  that repo always gets the latest version of amarok in it.
<Hobbsee> zered: i think that amarok 1.4.2 will probably go into it, too.  when it's released, and gets packaged
* Hobbsee has that on her to-do list.
<zered> Hobbsee: stable version I hope ?! :-) It's a test box...
<intelikey> TheMoebius yes you can indeed put an icon on the desktop  for trash.
<crazy_penguin> Good afternoon all!
<Hobbsee> zered: yeah.  at least i recall that's the way it gets done.
<zered> Hobbsee: yeah : 1.4.1
<Hobbsee> besides, a new amarok is unlikely to kill anythign major :P
<zered> I'm scanning my drive !
<zered> I see kde 3.5.4 is available for kubuntu. In what repo ?
<zered> Hobbsee: cool, I can listen web radio now !
<Hobbsee> zered: :)
<Hobbsee> zered: see kubuntu.org
<crazy_penguin> zered: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main
<Hobbsee> zered: it has newer repos of such things, often.
<zered> crazy_penguin: hi. Thanx
* Hobbsee wonders if her packages ever hit that.
<Hobbsee> er....oh yeah, they didnt.  kde 3.5.4 came out before something was done with my packages, making my fix obselete.
<crazy_penguin> is using someone the ubuntu mailing list in here?
<zered> Thanx guys for amarok, I have my collection and my web radios ! Cool !
<intelikey> well maybe there is a new crowd in here now let me ask my question again.    anyone know a solution to a grub-install /dev/hda  giving this error ?      Unknown partition table signature
<zered> crazy_penguin: no problems with this kde ?
<zered> no HARD problems ?
<crazy_penguin> with 3.5.3 no
<crazy_penguin> that i don't know
<crazy_penguin> i don't have any
<zered> crazy_penguin: thanx. I had 3.5.3 under mandriva with no problem.
* crazy_penguin is wondering what happened with the mailing lists
<zered> Another question. I cant change icons for my link on my desktop.
<intelikey> looks like a statement to me.
<intelikey> or two fo them.
<intelikey> of
<zered> How can we change icons for link on the desktop ?
<intelikey> anyone got ideas about    grub-install /dev/hda    giving this error ?      Unknown partition table signature     The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<spc> nope, I started up vnc4server, still "failed to connect to server"
<intelikey> zered i right click and select properties.
<zered> intelikey: hi. Icon is not accessible int his panel
<intelikey> panel ???   you said link on the desktop   not panel.
<rob_> hello, i'm looking for a simple program to play mp3 files over an unmounted smb shares. Kmplayer and Kaffeine can do this, but i'm looking for something like xmms..
<TheHighChild> zered: When you right click and go to properties, click on the current icon and it should offer alternative and searchable icons
<zered> intelikey: when I access propreties panel for this link I can't access this icon.
<rob_> can anybody suggest a nico program that can do this?
<zered> I suppose it's a problem with rights.
<zered> But if I can add link on my desktop I suppose I have right to change icons ?!
<intelikey> zered i don't really understand your delema, and probably couldn't help if i did.  i start up a gui one or two times a week...  (console user)   but in kde i right click the icon on the desktop,  select properties,   in the popup window i again left click the icon,  and there is another popup window to select the new icon in.     if it truely is a permission issue.  in the konsole run this  sudo chown <your user name> -R ./
<intelikey> replacing <*> accordingly.
<zered> intelikey: I knwo this. But with kubuntu I can't access icon. I can't click it
<intelikey> zered idk.  i can.
<intelikey> ???   sorry.
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<zered> intelikey: I think it's a rights problem. I have change it and I have to go so I restart my kde and I come back soon
<zered> thanx folks
<intelikey> hope it works out for you
<MilhousePunkRock> BluesKaj: I got the GParted LiveCD in my Laptop already
<BluesKaj> cool MilhousePunkRock, I thought it was included , but I wasn't sure
<MilhousePunkRock> But I am not really sure, what sizes would be best for the future partitions
* intelikey is thinking of making a live cd 3" with nothing but recover and repair apps on it.....
<BluesKaj> since I had it on a sepreate cd for 2 yrs
<MilhousePunkRock> BluesKaj: I think it (or QtParted) is on the *ubuntu Live CD too thogh
<MilhousePunkRock> though*
<MilhousePunkRock> Here are the facts: The HDD is 30 GB, I upgraded the RAM to a total size of 512 now, so I might want to increase my swap partition...
<intelikey> non-gui that ^
<BluesKaj> use 600MB or so for swap , and depending on what you want to do ...video stuff reqiures alotta room I went witha 30 gig partition for the system
<MilhousePunkRock> My current /dev/hda1 is 27.23 GiB in size, 9.78 GiB used (from my Kubuntu install)
<MilhousePunkRock> I want to install another distro, thus I need another partition of about 10 GB
<BluesKaj> ok , is it a notebook ?
<MilhousePunkRock> yes
<intelikey> if i was going to make it that big.... i'd probably mke2fs /dev/hda  and  if i used swap make a swap file.
<intelikey> not sujesting that btw
<MilhousePunkRock> Hibernation and such is set up to use the swap
<MilhousePunkRock> I am thinking about making a "common home folder" though
<BluesKaj> are planning on adual boot with windows or just another linux distro
<intelikey> well i'm went.
<MilhousePunkRock> Or maybe a data partition for my own documents and stuff, since I am not sure if a "shared home" makes sense for 2 distros that will use different WMs
<MilhousePunkRock> BluesKaj: No more Windows, no... WGA drove me away from it
<BluesKaj> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> I bought this Laptop (used) _with_ an XP Pro License... Still that WGA tool notified my I was the victim of software piracy
<MilhousePunkRock> I passed the Genuine Test using Wine though... :-D
<MilhousePunkRock> Any ideas on the home/data/documents partition idea anyone?
<BluesKaj> Ilost my Windows XP thru ascrewup using partition magic and the recovery parition was some how corrupted so I couldn't remount my legal version of windows
<MilhousePunkRock> You could have ordered a recovery CD from your computer's manufacturer though, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> my fault of course, but DL'd an illegal version with a validation crack and then applied my serial and haven't had any update validation probs since
<thiagotf> alguem que escreva em portugues pode me dar uma ajuda??
<MilhousePunkRock> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<paco> hola
<BluesKaj> I made a recovery cd as per the mfg instructions but it merely boots the recovery partition ...my recovery partition eas corrupted by my stupidity using that so called partition magic software
<MilhousePunkRock> I don't wanna mess with the partitions again, so I better have the perfect plan to do it once and forever now...
<_bbeck> I was wondering if anyone here might be able to look at this pdf, it's looks broken on Breezy with kpdf 0.5.2.  Thanks.  http://graphics.fansonly.com/photos/schools/silu/sports/w-volley/auto_pdf/2005Season.pdf
<htraki> hello to all
<MilhousePunkRock> hello htraki
<htraki> MilhousePukRock:How are U today?
<Hardcopi> I can't get the live cd to boot, it just comes up with an endless string of translated/ata errors. I searched the forums and just cannot find the trouble. Any ideas?
<MilhousePunkRock> I am alright so far, htraki
<BluesKaj> yeah MilhousePunkRock, Ithought I knew what i was doing but i got bit on the butt for thinking that way :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hardcopi: Did you run the Self-Test on the boot prompt?
<MilhousePunkRock> BluesKaj: Go ahead, discourage me...
<htraki> Hardcopi:Thow away the CD
<rob_> anybody got any suggestion for a xmms like audio player that plays directly of unmounted samba shares?
<htraki> I meant throw
<Hardcopi> This is my 2nd cd. I tried burnign the dvd then the cd and I have never had a bad disc burned by this drive before cd or dvd.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hardcopi: Maybe you just did not notice... Is the MD5 sum of the downloaded iso what it's supposed to be?
<Hardcopi> I'll try the self test though. Yeah, the MD5 said it was ok. I will try the self test. Thanks.
<htraki> rob_:The problem is without mounting FS no chanche to read a file
<shadeofgrey> hey everyboidy
<shadeofgrey> i have aquestion
<htraki> hello shadeofgrey
<zered> Hi again
<zered> No problemo with kde 3.5.4
<shadeofgrey> is there any way to move the taskbar list of open programs and the 4 window selector thing that are usuyally rihght next to the time to the top of the screen by any chance?
<zered> But no solution for my icon for my link on my desktop
<BluesKaj> shadeofgrey, right click on the panel . choose config panel
<rob_> htraki: well, it should be possible by using KIOslaves. Kaffeine and Kmplayer play directly from an unmounted smb share without problems.
<rob_> The only problem is that for mp3's, i prefer a xmms/winamp like application
<htraki> rob_:I think kioslaves does the mounting job 4 U
<htraki> Thats why kde based apps can read the fs
<htraki> tried amaroK??
<MilhousePunkRock> How come I do not have a seperate /boot partition?
<rob_> yes i have, but amarok crashes when i drop an mp3 from a smb share in the playlist..
<rob_> MillhousePunkRock: because it is nog necesarry to have one...
<narvik86> hello
<htraki> xmms like mp3 player is bmp,tried too?
<htraki> bmp:beep media palyer
<rob_> hmm, not yet...
<rob_> i'm gonna try that one now
<htraki> gtk2 based app
<htraki> Milhouserock:Because U didnot created any
<htraki> It is not req to create sep. /boot part
<narvik86> does kubuntu/ubuntu has got any additional repositiory with java, flash etc ?
<rob_> htraki: tried beep media player.... didn't work either...
<narvik86> rob_, http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/Downloads#Ubuntu
<htraki> narivik86:flash player dont have any deb on the net,java is downloadable
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Trying to get Firefox to start Maxamized - but the windows settings tools dont seem to be affecting that.
<Hardcopi> CD checked out fine with the self test, it still getting "translated ata stat/err  device dm-0" :(
<narvik86> but i heard that there is official repositorty with that, but have to be added by user
<htraki> narvik86: yes,true
<narvik86> my firefox remember last window state, so its usually maximized
<narvik86> htraki, do you know where can i find it?
<htraki> Yes, iam browsing for the link
<narvik86> ok thanks
<htraki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java page will U find every info U need
<carlos> go go go...
<carlos> algum brazuca ae?
<[BR] CarLos_> :D
<[BR] CarLos_> kuvuntu rlz
<htraki> narvik86: In your sources.list did U added multiverse and the universe repos?
<[BR] CarLos_> *kubuntu
<narvik86> htraki, let me see
<Billybobbob> hey
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know a calendar app?
<Billybobbob> belgium ppl here?
* Billybobbob lol
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, your system working?
* Billybobbob talk dutch
<Admiral_Chicago> I know you were changing stuff around yesterday
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> ye, its working great now
<rob_> narvik86: hmm, bmpx doesn't work at all on my pc, do you know if ik should be able to play smb:// files directly?
<soulrider> i got tons of help yesterday =D
<Admiral_Chicago> cool
<narvik86> rob_ don't know, cant get my samba to work
<htraki> Admiral, evolution is 4 U
<Billybobbob> is it possible for using my files in xp from my kubuntu?
* rr73 waves to soulrider
<soulrider> hey rr72
<soulrider> err
<Billybobbob> help i'm a noob in linux
<Admiral_Chicago> Billybobbob, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> wait
<soulrider> he left =(
<Billybobbob> k
<rr72> what soulrider?
<soulrider> Billybobbob: whats two of us
<Billybobbob> hehe
<soulrider> ah, youc hanged you nick :P
<Admiral_Chicago> you want to see your kubuntu files in xp?
<Billybobbob> no
<soulrider> im gonna try and install ET on this machine adn see what happens :P
<rr72> Chicago FTW!
<Billybobbob> from xp in this
<Admiral_Chicago> xp files on kubuntu?
<Billybobbob> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> rr72, you from chicago?
<rr72> Burbs
<Admiral_Chicago> check out #ubuntu-chicago!
<Admiral_Chicago> thats the LoCo team we started
<rr72> noones here
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Admiral_Chicago> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<htraki> narvik86:these are ok.
<Admiral_Chicago> Billybobbob, check out those links
<[BR] CarLos_> :D
<Billybobbob> k thnx
<htraki> narvik86: U left the main repo
<narvik86> htraki ok, i pasted only few lines from file
<soulrider> err run files were opened this way tight?:  /.nameoffile
<rr72> ok i thought it was only ubuntu and kubuntu, whats eduntu and exuntu?
<soulrider> and i had to chmod them first
<Dr_Willis> !xububtu
<htraki> narvik86: apt-get update command, or adept refresh
<ubotu> I know nothing about xububtu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<[BR] CarLos_> bua... Kubuntu don't have my sound driver... :'(
<htraki> Carlos: what sound card do U have?
<[BR] CarLos_> ALC880
<grothesk> [BR] CarLos_: kubuntu has no soundriver at all.
<grothesk> But ALSA has...
<narvik86> i thought it is oss?
<[BR] CarLos_> I got a driver on Asus' site
<[BR] CarLos_> and I'm trying compile
<htraki> Motherboard's chipsets matters
<grothesk> [BR] CarLos_: Link to Asus site?
<htraki> What kind of chipset do U have?
<[BR] CarLos_> one moment
<Ace2007> how do i install all the dev packages needed to compile vlc, i think its like sudo dpkg build something vlc
<grothesk> Ace2007: Why will you compile it yourself?
<Dr_Willis> fire up the package manager, search for vlc, and any -dev pscages with the same vlc-dev name
<Ace2007> grothesk: I want to enable the qt4 interface, dvd and wmv9
<htraki> Ace2007:Mplayer already plays them
<Ace2007> i know but it doesn't have a qt interface
<htraki> Just download w32codecs package
<Ace2007> htraki: I don't like the skins you can get for it
<Ace2007> the skins don't match my desktop :(
<htraki> Try kmplayer or kaffiene
<rob_> Ace2007: kmplayer is a mplayer frontend... works perfectly and has a nice kde layou
<Ace2007> please stop giving me alternatives
<Ace2007> i just want to know how to install the dev packages needed to compile it
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> theres some command i recall that ive never used. :P that rebuilds the package from source.. so that will install all the needed dev stuff.
<grothesk> Ace2007: Start compiling it an have a look at the error messages.
<htraki> Fire up adept and install build-essentials
<Dr_Willis> well buil-essentials is the minimal tools. not  the 1000's of -dev packages that may be needed  :)
<htraki> after that U have to all the packages U need to compile vlc
<htraki> I wish U good work
<grothesk> htraki: That is (for sure) not right.
<htraki> Read vlc's homepage what do U need 4 compiling
<grothesk> [BR] CarLos_: Still interested in your audiodriver?
<Ace2007> Does anyone know how to stop konqueror going to wrong commands i type in ALT+F2?
<narvik86> which sound system is used in kubuntu? oss or alsa? how can i know which is using now?
<Admiral_Chicago> narvik86, I use OSS
<Admiral_Chicago> Ace2007, configure shortcuts
<htraki> All linuxes are using alsa, many of them in OSS emulation
<Admiral_Chicago> in the settings
<htraki> after 2.6 kernel of course
<[BR] CarLos_> grothesk: my chipset is intel 915PL
<vinibaggio> Hi! I'm having trouble to use java-based applications. I'm trying to use jEdit but I can't type double quotes ("), only single quotes '. I'm using us-international keyboard layout...
<htraki> Alright, south Bridge ICH5/6 should have to work
<MetaMorfoziS> Qt: 3.3.6
<MetaMorfoziS> KDE: 3.5.4
<MetaMorfoziS> kde-config: 1.0
<MetaMorfoziS> oujeah
<Ace2007> Admiral_Chicago: Where? in kcontrol?
<Admiral_Chicago> nolte, open up konqueror and look at the settings up in the menu
<Admiral_Chicago> and its configure shortcuts
<htraki> vinibaggio:did u install sun-java runtime?
<vinibaggio> htraki: I have both JRE and JDK from sun
<htraki> tried other java editor progarms?
<vinibaggio> htraki: netbeans
<nikkne> hi, how can I find out which packages were updated during the last two days?
<nikkne> and which files they have touched?
<vinibaggio> I'm using eclipse atm, and it works with double quotes, since its GTK. But Swing applications like jedit and netbeans dont work
<htraki> nikkne: Fire up adept and do refresh
<Ace2007> rob_: You know kmplayer can it go full screen on double click of the video area?
<grothesk> [BR] CarLos_: What does 'lspci' tell you about your sound?
<nikkne> htraki: I've meant which were updated on my machine, not in the repository
<htraki> nikkene: No automatic update in the system, U have to do it by hand
<[BR] CarLos_> grothesk: I will see
<nikkne> ok, lets rephrase: i want to see which packages were downloaded and installed on my system, during the last two days
<nikkne> which commands should I look for?
<clintc_laptop> any kmail users out there?
<nikkne> where is the log for apt-get?
<gplfighter> clintc_laptop: yes, why?
<htraki> nikkene: /var/log/dpkg.log file will help U
<nikkne> htraki: thanks
<[BR] CarLos_> grothesk:
<[BR] CarLos_> Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High De
<[BR] CarLos_> finition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<clintc_laptop> l really like kmail except for one thing - I can't seem to delete a message from an open message window
<linuxgoober> azureus does a lot of crashing on my laptop. I have all the required and recommended packages installed? waht is the problem?
<gplfighter> i'll check it
<clintc_laptop> gplfighter: I don't like reading email in the preview pane
<gplfighter> k
<htraki> linuxgoober: I think instalbel program
<clintc_laptop> gplfighter: I've searched high and low for a setting or a way to add delete to the toolbar... no luck so far
<Ace2007> Admiral_Chicago: Still won't work
<Admiral_Chicago> Ace2007, what do you want to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> exactly
<Ace2007> If i make an error in ALT+F2 it gets searched for by konqueror, i just want the error saying hey buddy wrong command try again
<grothesk> [BR] CarLos_: lsmod | grep intel
<gplfighter> clintc_laptop: i think it's impossible?
<shadedpast> can some on help me? neither of my cd drives appear in media
<ubuntu_> Hi!
<clintc_laptop> gplfighter: I was coming to the same conclusion :(
<Ace2007> Admiral_Chicago: like if i type google, i don't want to end up at google i want an error
<[BR] CarLos_> grothesk: snd_hda_intel and snd_hda_codec
<luisf> exit
<htraki> shadedpast:Did U mount a media?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<shadedpast> no
<grothesk> [BR] CarLos_: This already is the right driver.
<shadedpast> ???
<Admiral_Chicago> I don't know man, I thought you were trying to change your shortcuts
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry
<Ace2007> Admiral_Chicago: I changed the browser to opera so its just trys to open with whatever the current browser is
<Billybobbob> next time ppl and linux rulezzzz
<shadedpast>  no how what do u mean?
<clintc_laptop> gplfighter: thanks for taking a look, I might to sumit that as a feature request
<Ace2007> Admiral_Chicago: ok thanks anyway
<gplfighter> good idea :-)
<Ace2007> I know #kde will know
<htraki> Carlos, what mp3 player do U use?
<[BR] CarLos_> htraki: amarok
<htraki> lets see, what output did U setup.
<[BR] CarLos_> htraki: okz
<[BR] CarLos_> htraki: its auto-detect
<Dr_Willis> Cool.. i just found about     apt:/    :)
<htraki> open the list, it should be arts,alsa,oss or something like that
<linuxgoober> when i run sudo apt-get upgrade dist-update i get a message saying that linux-image-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386 have been kept back. what
<linuxgoober> s up
<htraki> linuxgobber: apt-get update for repo udate ...
<kraut> moin
<htraki> ..and dist-update is for complette update dont do it
<soulrider> guys,w hatw as the command to open a .un file? i tried /. ./ and stuff like that.....
<Dr_Willis> a .run ya mean?
<soulrider> yea
<linuxgoober> i ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade dist-update
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever.run
<soulrider> .run
<soulrider> ah
<soulrider> thanks
<Dr_Willis> or chmod +x whatever.run
<Dr_Willis> ./whatever.run
<soulrider> i did chmod
<soulrider> and tried ./ but didnt work
<Dr_Willis> it should of. :P
<jontec> How can I ger sudo privelidges inside Konqueror.
<jontec> ?
<[BR] CarLos_> htraki: alsa, oss, esd and file
<soulrider> jontec
<soulrider> open run command and type
<soulrider> kdesu konqueror
<Jucato> jontec: launch Konqueror a
<Jucato> eheh soulrider beat me to it
<soulrider> =D
<htraki> Carlos: Switch off arts daemon in the system settings, or install amarok-arts plugin
<[BR] CarLos_> okz
<soulrider> Dr_Willis: i get this error:bash: /.: is a directory
<Dr_Willis> hmmm what are ya typing exactly? could bethe script is messed up
<soulrider> mauro@tupperware:/media/sda3$ /. et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<soulrider> bash: /.: is a directory
<Dr_Willis>  ./command to run
<narvik86> ./et-
<Dr_Willis> not /. :P
<nnn0> slashdot
<Dr_Willis> and sh et-*
<Dr_Willis> should work also. ive done it befor.
<soulrider> ah lol
<mani_> hi everybody !
<soulrider> heh, not i get permission denied, although i CHMOD it
<htraki> hi mani_
<mani_> i need some help in encoding avi to dvd and then creating menus
<Dr_Willis> then i would guess ya chmoded it wrong
<mani_> how do i go about doing it ?
<bojan> are the kubuntu packages for kde 3.5.4 fixed?  or do they still have the default settings bug?
<htraki> mani_:use avidemux,but no menus
<mani_> htraki: will it help me encode the avis to mpeg ?
<Jucato> bojan: AFAIK, they're ok now
<htraki> yes
<mani_> htraki: should i do someting like sudo apt-get install avidemux ?
<soulrider> i CHMOD it with +x and +X and i still get that
* Dr_Willis tests out apt:/avidemux
<htraki> yes, but u can get it with adept if have added universe and multiverse repo in sources.list
<mani_> htraki, please tell me how to add universe and multiverse repo ?
<htraki> Open /etc/sources.list with an editor first
<uniq> mani_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu this will help you :)
<htraki> after that should look like this ...
<htraki> oops, wrong path.. the right is /etc/apt/sources.list
* Dr_Willis downloads RTCW:ET
<htraki> deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted multiverse universe
<rr72> what is the cmd to upgrade to dapper?
<soulrider> Dr_Willis: i tried with xhmod +c and +X adns tillca nta cess it
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<mani_> htraki, i have opened sources.list in kate... what should i do next ?
<Dr_Willis> soulrider,  51% done. :P
<soulrider> O.O
<soulrider> speed?
<Dr_Willis> soulrider,  53% done
<Dr_Willis> 55%
<Dr_Willis> :P
<soulrider> NICE
<htraki> compare with mine ...
<Dr_Willis> 421KB/Sec
<soulrider> i download at 50 so ti takes a but longer
<Dr_Willis> Clan Kubuntu! :P
<htraki> should mani_:look like this..
<soulrider> lol could be cool Dr_Willis
<htraki> deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted multiverse universe
<soulrider> can i chmod from krusader?
<soulrider> krusader root-mode that is
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever.run dident work?
<mani_> htraki, the first line is: deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<Dr_Willis> You are thinking in the 'windows way'     "THis dident work.. lets try somthong  else thats  just MAY work" :)
<Dr_Willis> 75%
<soulrider> err
<soulrider> i lvoe you! <3
<soulrider> sh worked :P
<soulrider> i feel like a moron now
<htraki> add universe multiverse to the end
<Dr_Willis>  i told ya that how long ago? :P
<soulrider> i know...
<soulrider> the thing is alst time i installed i used ./ and it worked
<soulrider> which is weird
<Dr_Willis> if its chmoded +x it should work
<Dr_Willis> since it reads the first line of the file as to what to run.
<Dr_Willis> and if ya read that file. it proberly starts with  #!/bin/sh
<soulrider> i get ane rror whne trying to install, woot
<Dr_Willis> 98% done. :P
<[BR] CarLos_> htraki: I will restart.. the artsd engine for amarok don'r appear
<[BR] CarLos_> thx
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> i went to the ID software site adn it sais that to fix the rror i gotta...
<soulrider> This may happening on old quake3 setups. Get the latest one, it will work right ( currently linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run, which you can find on id's ftp )
<soulrider> which doesnt help AT aLL
<mani_> htraki, i have added. i saved the file. then i opened adept and searched... it says no results
<htraki> mani_: Do refresh in adept
<Dr_Willis> soulrider,  whats the error?
<soulrider> setup.sh: line 143:  8294 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@" 2>>$NULL
<soulrider> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<htraki> mani_: Or do apt-get update asroot
<kbrooks> !RAM
<ubotu> I know nothing about RAM - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kbrooks> !ram
<ubotu> I know nothing about ram - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kbrooks> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<kbrooks> hmm
<soulrider> yay! new kdesktop for donwload
<Kr4t05> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<kbrooks> i need to know how much RAM i have left
<Dr_Willis> soulrider,  let me see if mine instlls
<soulrider> k
<soulrider> rr72: had this problem too and i think he couldnt fix it :/
<Dr_Willis> its intalling :P
<uniq> kbrooks: 'free -m'
<soulrider> .......
<soulrider> hang on
<rr72> soulrider~ what?
<soulrider> could you instal et?
<rr72> don't think  so
<soulrider> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/q3a/index.html#glibc
<kbrooks> uniq: what is the total amount of fre RAM
<uniq> kbrooks: free+cached.
<soulrider> what if i follow: Installation on BSD
<Dr_Willis> http://files.filefront.com/Enemy+Territory+for+Linux/;852003;;/fileinfo.html              is where i downloded mine from
<soulrider> rtcwfiles.com ?
<kbrooks> 88 MB
<soulrider> let me get an md5 sum
<uniq> kbrooks: i tend to use 'htop' for this. it is more visualized.
<rr72> htop FTW!
<kbrooks> "htop"?
<soulrider> yes thats ht eone i got
<soulrider> and i gotta go have lunch now, ill bbl
<soulrider> see ya!
<Dr_Willis> intstlled fine, works fine for me...
<uniq> kbrooks: yes, you might have to install it. but it is nice. :)
<Dr_Willis> htop is nice.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<kbrooks> what is htop?
<uniq> a more adavanced version of 'top'
<uniq> !info htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1 (dapper), package size 42 kB, installed size 164 kB
<eduard> anybody work with qemu and kqemu?
<luke_> how do i enable the restricted repository in /etc/apt/sources.list? i can only find out how to enable the universe and multiverse
<abattoir> luke_: the same way you enable universe and multiverse... just add 'restricted' in the same line...( i think it should be there by default)
<luke_> ah okies thanks abattoir
<abattoir> luke_: no problem :)
<luke_> hmm installing the fglrx driver isnt working
<luke_> can anyone help me install ati drivers please?
<narvik86> im looking for link for you
<luke_> im using the unofficial guide, but it didnt work
<Admiral_Chicago> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> luke_, check that
<luke_> thanks =)
<narvik86> my link it is :)
<luke_> these instructions are the ones that didnt work =/
<narvik86> wait a second for another link
<narvik86> luke_ http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<narvik86> i used first method and it works for me
<luke_> hmm mabye i didnt enable the restricted repositorys right
<draik> anyone else here going to be in the #ubuntu-classroom?
<Jucato> I will! I hope I can stay up that long
<Jucato> it's almost midnight here...
<Jucato> umm... there was an update for kubuntu-desktop? what was it about? does it fix anything?
<bl3ssing> hello everyone.
<bl3ssing> sure jucato ...
<bl3ssing> it is updating your kubuntu 5.10 to kubuntu 6.0.6 (just do it, it deserves ...)
<draik> Hello Jucato
<bl3ssing> Jucato, but I rather recommend you with the alternative ...
<Jucato> umm..
<Jucato> it was just a few minutes ago?
<luke_> my sources list is broke
<bl3ssing> ok guys. Here's my request: how can I compile a tar.gz file so that I could use the compiled files ... as a certain application
<bl3ssing> ?
<narvik86> luke_ i can show you my sources.list if yu want
<draik> Jucato, the class will begin in ~3h15m
<bl3ssing> luke_, I can give you mine source list if you want?
<bl3ssing> luke_, I can give you my source list if you want?
<bl3ssing> :D
<Jucato> draik: hope I can stay up that long.. :-D
<luke_> navik86: when i do /etc/apt/sources.list it comes back blank, will that fix it?
<draik> are you a registered user?
<narvik86> what comes blank??
<Sikon> is it possible to add custom folders to the "system" menu which is on the taskbar by default?
<Jucato> The update to kubuntu-desktop I was talking about was just made available a few minutes/hours ago? the one from version 0.85 to 0.86.
<luke_> sources.list
<Jucato> draik: I was under the impression that I don't need to register...
<draik> Jucato, you don't have to. I'm just saying that I can save the lecture and send it to you through /msg
<soulrider> Sikon: right click and then edit menu
<bl3ssing> luke_, thisi s for you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19780
<Sikon> not the K menu
<Jucato> ah yes, my nick is registered if that's what you mean?
<Sikon> the one whose icon is a computer
<luke_> thanks bl3ssing =D
<draik> yup, that's what I meant. :)
<capricorn_tm> Hi there^__^
<Jucato> but I'll try to attend. it's the first IRC meeting I will ever attend
<capricorn_tm> Hi Jucato^_^
<bl3ssing> np luke_  ... hope it will work to you ( i have kubuntu 6.0.6 [just a few days ago updated] )
<Jucato> hi capricorn_tm
<luke_> yeh i got it yesterday =)
<Jucato> this is the first time I've actually used IRC again in almost 5 years
<bl3ssing> luke_,  ... heheeheh.. That's grat. Than ... just copy my sourses.list into yours, and everything'll be more than perfect (not really, only God is perfect, right?)
<capricorn_tm> I have  aquestion dudes, My laptop keyboard is giving his soul, so I plugged an external keyboarda but it does not work, do I have to change something in teh settings?
<luke_> hehe true bl3ssing
<narvik86> luke_ see mine sources.list?
<luke_> yeh thanks as well =)
<luke_> i couldnt talk cos of being unregistered
<narvik86> ok  :) i new to IRC
<narvik86> i'm*
<bl3ssing> capricorn_tm, ... the external keyboard (if it is on usb connected) will make some problems at its first time using, but ... unplug and plug it again ... and it will work.
<luke_> me too lol
<stef> http://www.domeinen-online.nl
<mani_> hi all ! can anyone tell me how i can convert my avi files to mpeg (so i can author a DVD) ?
<thompa> i got a badly damaged cd need to rip it
<bl3ssing> stef, can you give us some english websites, please?
<bl3ssing> :D
<rr72> after apt-get dist-upgrade i don't need to do a normal upgrade right?
<bl3ssing> mani_, hacking or becoming a real author?
<bl3ssing> :D
<thompa> i need something that will rip damaged cds
<bl3ssing> rr72, NOPE!
<rr72> well i mean i will but not right after
<mani_> bl3ssing, kinda both
<bl3ssing> rr72, if you have followed the rules from the website of kubuntu, you won't be asked to do a normal one ... (it will be a normal one from the first upgrading :D)
<rr72> if u do a normal one then ur screwed, it wont boot
<bl3ssing> mani_, ... sshhhhh (maybe there's some FBI guys here and ... what are we going to do with them?) We can do smthng (sending them to their office and taking their internet connection OFF).:D
<bl3ssing> rr72, you don't mean it, right?
<bl3ssing> what are you doing rr72 ? what kind of updating?
<capricorn_tm> @bl3ssing That's it? Actually I do that but it keeps giving me this message "device not accepting address 30, error -110"
<narvik86> luke_ are you trying to install ati?
<rr72> breezy to dapper
<luke_> narvik86: yep
<narvik86> luke_ good luck! first method?
<luke_> narvik86 thanks! =), yep hop it works this time
<capricorn_tm> @bl3ssing That's it? Actually I do that but it keeps giving me this message "device not accepting address 30, error -110"
<Jucato> anyone using KDE 3.5.4 have trouble displaying unmounted partitions?
<bl3ssing> capricorn_tm, what kind of keyboard're you using?
<bl3ssing> the manufactoring ...?
<bl3ssing> capricorn_tm, I can READ without any problems (once it will be enough) :D ... hehhehehe
<capricorn_tm> That seems to be the problem, it is a PS2 with an adapter to USB. when I plug it in, the lights on it go on for a second than off and then nothing
<capricorn_tm> sorry bl3ssing, wrong touch :P
<bl3ssing> that's why you have problems (conflicts between ps2/usb adapt
<luke_> gah it cant find the linux modules
<bl3ssing> don't be sorry capricorn_tm, it is ok. :)
<luke_> *linux-restricted-modules
<capricorn_tm> Thinl teh PS2 adapter is faulty?
<bl3ssing> luke_, manage repositories in Adept.
<bl3ssing> yeap capricorn_tm ... even in WindowsXP is the same.
<bl3ssing> :D
<narvik86> uname -r  ?
<Jucato> luksan_: are you looking for the updated linux restricted modules?
<bl3ssing> in windowsXP finally it is working, but still giving problems every since in a while.
<capricorn_tm> Ouch, I suppose I will be able to solve that only monday then, my USB keyboard is at the job place
<Jucato> luke_: are you looking for the updated linux restricted modules?
<bl3ssing> hehehehe capricorn_tm
<luke_> jucato i think so, am trying to install the ati drivers
<Jucato> Oh, you have to add "restricted" to the security-updates repository
<capricorn_tm> You know, My brother bought me two Italian Keybaordas as I'm in Belgium  and he bought both PS2 and so here I am
<capricorn_tm> Oh well, I'll get the USB that I have at work at home and use the PS2 on the job
<luke_> jucato can i do that in adept?
<capricorn_tm> Easy
<Jucato> luke_: yep
<Jucato> luke_: open up Adept, go to the Adept menu (first one to the left) then Manage Repositories
<luke_> jucato ok am there
<Jucato> luke_: then look for the "deb -------- security-updates main" line
<luke_> jucato i see it
<Jucato> click on the word main so that it will becomed editable
<bl3ssing> you're right capricorn_tm ... Enjoy your updating ...
<bl3ssing> how can I compile a tar.gz file so that I could use the compiled files ... as a certain application
<capricorn_tm> One other question since we are talking updates, can i use the stabel packages of debian to upgrade kubuntu tu KDE 3.5.4?
<Jucato> luke_:  then add the word "restricted" to main so that it will become "main restricted" (there's a space in between)
<luke_> jucato, hang on i have no security updates main, i habe dapper-security
<Jucato> oh my bad
<Jucato> I meant dapper-security
<luke_> oh ok np =)
<luke_> so where do i add restricted?
<capricorn_tm> Kubuntu breezy I mean
<luke_> oh i see it now, done it
<Jucato> luke_: click on the word "main" so that you can edit it. then add "restricted" to it so that it becomes "main restricted" (space in between)
<luke_> jucato, okies have done it, do i do fetch updates now?
<Jucato> click on Apply first
<Jucato> to save the changes
<Jucato> then Fetch Updates. the latest restricted modules would then be available (linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-xxx)
<luke_> okies,
<luke_> jocato thanks man =)
<Jucato> np. just thank me if it was successful :-D
<luke_> haha okies =p
<rr72> how long does a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade take?
<luke_> can i install fglrx from adept?
<Jucato> depends on how much needs to be upgraded
<Jucato> anyone using KDE 3.5.4 have trouble displaying unmounted partitions?
<capricorn_tm> I would like tio upgarde but I have brezy ^_^''
<narvik86> yes
<capricorn_tm> can i use the stable Debian packages to upgrade?
<narvik86> luke_ yes
<Jucato> capricorn_tm: no. it's not recommended to mix repositories
<capricorn_tm> I knew it -_-''' Now i HAVE TO INSTALL DAPPER
<capricorn_tm> Soory caps
<luke_> narvik86 okies thanks =)
<steveire> Is that such a problem capricorn_tm?
<capricorn_tm> Look guys, is dapper any good? I heard horror tales on how Multimedia does not work at all
<grothesk> capricorn_tm: As in most linux distributions you have to care for yourself.
<Admiral_Chicago> capricorn_tm, probably from people that didn't know what they were doing
<Admiral_Chicago> dapper is awesome
<capricorn_tm> I'm for upgrading, but after all the tinkering I did on breezy losing the fact to be able to watch WMV ( God forgive me, i used the W word) in konqueror would bug me a bit yes
<steveire> Fewer people who have a problem free experience with it will think to rant about it capricorn_tm. I get on fine with it
<Jucato> Kubuntu Dapper is better than Breezy for me
<Lynoure> capricorn_tm: you are on Kubunt channel, most people here like it, I bet. :)
<Jucato> It's defionitely faster and more stable on my system
<Lynoure> capricorn_tm: I like it, too. Proprietary stuff requires some proprietary codexs but that is handly surprising
<capricorn_tm> If you guys do say so, okay, i'm off to download the Cd, point is I had teh impression it wasn't stable... Eugenia On OSnews bashed it very badly but after all Eugenia lately seem always on PMS :P
<Admiral_Chicago> capricorn_tm, I have had little problems with Dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> much less than Windows
<Admiral_Chicago> and less than Breezy
<capricorn_tm> That , I had with almost any linux, even Slackware :))
<luksan_> Jucato: no, i'm not looking for the updated linux restricted modules ;-)
<bl3ssing> how can I install a source code guys?
<capricorn_tm> God I do love my penguin so much^_^
<capricorn_tm> ... that sounded a bit weird uh' :))
<luke_> when i do fglrxinfo it doesnt show up my card, it shows Mesa project =s
<narvik86> luke_ did you install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<luke_> narvik86 yep i did
<Lynoure> capricorn_tm: No weirder than I would expect from a person who says that someone is on PMS... Not everyone likes every distro.
<narvik86> and aticonfug --initial?
<luke_> narvik86 do i hav to install xorg-driver-dev as well?
<narvik86> config*
<TheMoebius> I have libqt4 installed but i seem to be using the qt3 toolchain.  running qmake -v tells me Qt 3.3.6 how can I switch to qt4 toolchain?
<Jucato> Dapper isn't perfect, that's for sure. But it's good enough for me. :-D
<narvik86> luke_ dev is not needed
<capricorn_tm> Believe me, do this test, go on OSnews and search all the latest articles by Eugenia Loli Queru and then you'll see what i mean
<luke_> narvik86 okies
<narvik86> did you reboot?
<narvik86> :)
<luke_> narvik86 theres a plan =p
<capricorn_tm> okay, all my problems are solved, thanks dudes, off to work again
<capricorn_tm> see ya^_^
<steveire> bl3ssing: What does it mean to install a source code?
<Lynoure> dudes...
<Lynoure> pfff.
<bl3ssing> steveire, I have a source code program (it must be compiled in order to be runed, right?) ...
<bl3ssing> steveire, I don't know how to do it. :(
<narvik86> yes
<steveire> Is it in c code?
<steveire> if it is then yes.
<narvik86> bl3ssing, unpack archive if it is tar.gz or similiar
<bl3ssing> narvik86, I did it. And ... than?
<steveire> what extension do the files have?
<narvik86> bl3ssing, go to this directory in console
<Raven301> When I click the admin button in file sharing in systemsettings ... I still can't do anything, there is still nothing to select. What can I do to fix this??
<narvik86> luke_ and?
<rr72> How do i stop flicker on my monitor?
<rr72> bugs the crap out of me
<luke_> narvik86 hmm the flgrxinfo still doesnt show my card, just Mesa project
<narvik86> bl3ssing try to type ./configure
<rr72> i see horizontal flickers on my screen
<larson9999> Raven301: i don't know if this is your problem but for me depending on which menu and when i click the admin button it either hangs or takes FOREVER to come back so i can do things.  for instance in the network section if i don't wait for it to finish detecting my configuration before i click admin mode it just hangs.
<narvik86> luke_ maybe you picked up bad restricted packets?
<w00t> some one know cryptcat
<w00t> ?
<narvik86> luke_ for sure try this in console: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<luke_> narvik86 mabye, theres a work around online ill try that first =)
<narvik86> luke_ ok
<soulrider> yay! i gto ET working!!!
<soulrider> but wiht no sound :P
<narvik86> my warsow game is also without sound :/
<Raven301> larson9999: thanks
<Raven301> I'll try that
<Jucato> any ideas if the HAL/unmounted media is a bug?
<larson9999> Raven301: what are you trying to administer?
<luke_> narvik86 gonna reboot n see if that fixed it
<Raven301> file sharing in systemsettings
<larson9999> Raven301: oh, i don't do that so i don't know if that gives me problems or not
<Raven301> larson9999: thanks anyways
<rr72> ok who saved my siglann 11 error trouble with taht export command?
<larson9999> Raven301: sure, let me know if you learn anything good
<Raven301> larson9999: ok ... i will
<rr72> the gcc version thing
<shadedpast> can someone help me and tell me how to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<Admiral_Chicago> shadedpast, check this
<Admiral_Chicago> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<rr72> Admiral_Chicago~ at least u can type instead of speaking ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> rr72, for real
<Admiral_Chicago> on the chi ubuntu team page
<shadedpast> There is no update-manager
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a blog i made specifically about how much I'll be on IRC
<Admiral_Chicago> shadedpast, did you use the quotes?
<shadedpast> no
<Admiral_Chicago> need them
<rr72> i need help again
<rr72> i forgot how to export GCC version
<Admiral_Chicago> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rr72> someone told me a week ago, it helped me
<shadedpast> still won't
<bl3ssing> ps aux|grep adept
<bl3ssing> 1000      5159  0.0  0.1   2876   800 pts/5    S+   12:32   0:00 grep adept
<rr72> ill search my .bash
<bl3ssing> how can I destroy this adept?
<rr72> killall -9
<bl3ssing> already done it rr72 .. not working.
<bl3ssing> :(
<Admiral_Chicago> did you use spaces and dashes correctly?
<rr72> it should be gone
<shadedpast> is this for kubuntu???
<Admiral_Chicago> that's how I updated to dapper and I had no problems
<bl3ssing> shadedpast, yes.
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<narvik86> luke_ ?
<rr72> bl3ssing~ u will always see it when u pipe it
<rr72> ps aux | grep will always show that
<bl3ssing> sudo killall -9 adept
<bl3ssing> adept: no process killed
<BluesKaj> ok folks who burns video in k3b ?
<rr72> bl3ssing~ its not running
<rr72> its a trick
<luke_> narvik86 didnt work, im messing about with softlinks to see if thatll get it to work
<shadedpast> is there a way with apt-get
<bl3ssing> rr72, but I try to start adept, and I can't have it. :(
<narvik86> luke_ try to do all steps in console
<rr72> kdesu adpet does what?
<Admiral_Chicago> shadedpast, you could edit your sources.list
<rr72> i don't ue adpet sorry
<rr72> im all apt-get
<shadedpast> to what
<luke_> narvik86 okies
<shadedpast> everything is already unquoted
<bl3ssing> rr72, which means? what's the difference between apt-get and adept?
<BluesKaj> rr72, acmd line purist eh ? :)
<rr72> ones gui ones not
<Admiral_Chicago> go to run command in the K menu and type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<rr72> BluesKaj~ no i like kate
<rr72> but i ssh so everything is cmd line
<shadedpast> i kno but what should i add
<soulrider> CLI is a lot faster than if you use hte visual app
<rr72> don't add edit
<Admiral_Chicago> find and replace everything "breezy" with dapper
<narvik86> bl3ssing tried ./configure?
<rr72> soulrider~ CLI taht screws me up
<shadedpast> o ok
<rr72> how do i search a file for somin? cat FILE | grep STRING?
<bl3ssing> narvik86, /Desktop/rosegarden-1.2.4/rosegarden-1.2.4$ ./configure
<bl3ssing> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<bl3ssing> :(
<Admiral_Chicago> do a dir
<narvik86> wait i will try rosegarden
<Admiral_Chicago> and read the INSTALL file
<bl3ssing> rr72, apt-cache policy "application"
<bl3ssing> :)
<rr72> huh?
<bl3ssing> apt-cache policy firefox (by example)
<bl3ssing> :)
<bl3ssing> rr72, I'm talking to you. :d In case you don't know.
<bl3ssing> hehehehehe
<rr72> that will find the export cmd im looking for?
<rr72> cat FILE | grep STRING works fine
<rr72> im looking in a file
<larson9999> rr72: to search a file you can do 'grep something file
<bl3ssing> lol
<rr72> larson9999~ are u can cat it ;)
* rr72 hugs ||
<bl3ssing> try grep ... in the file
<bl3ssing> like: grep debby sources.list
<rr72> im searching my .bash_history but i think its too recent
<luke_> narvik86 did that in the console still doesnt work =(
<rr72> who logs this chan?
<rr72> i would like to /msg
<larson9999> rr72: yeah but that's not the 'standard' way.
<rr72> larson9999~ nothing is standard
<narvik86> luke_ all steps one by one
<luke_> narvik86 yep
<rr72> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Admiral_Chicago> rr72, ubuntulog?
<narvik86> luke_ with reboot?
<soulrider> how can i report a bug? because when you install Eclipse-jdt fomt he repos it never gets isntalled correctly
<Admiral_Chicago> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<luke_> narvik86 ok ill reboot again
<bl3ssing> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<narvik86> luke_ console things + reboot
<rr72> i don't know the date tho
<bl3ssing> narvik86, got it?
<narvik86> bl3ssing you will need scons
<Admiral_Chicago> narvik86, even better, scones
<timthelion> all of a sudden alt navigation's in Konqueror don't work.  ie alt+<- to go back...  why?  how can I solve this?  I looked in Settings-configure shortcuts and the hotkeys are set correctly...
<narvik86> ??
<_Shade_> hey why i can't gain access to all mounted drives ?
<luke_> narvik86 it worked!
<Raven301> larson9999: For my problem ... I was missing some samba files
<Jucato> _Shade_: I've been asking that for the past half-hour...
<bl3ssing> narvik86, how can i get it?
<narvik86> bl3ssing in repository but wait
<narvik86> bl3ssing other problems :/
<narvik86> luke_ cool :)
<rr72> it might have been in #ubuntu, ill check those logs in a sec
<bl3ssing> cant get in adept. :( not even in aptitude...
<luke_> narvik86 thanks man wouldve taken me ages to do that on me own =)
<_Shade_> Jucato: have you got any solution then ?
<narvik86> luke_ console power :) no problem
<luke_> narvik86 haha =)
<Jucato> _Shade_: unfortunately, no
<gekko`> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<narvik86> where qt is installed?
<rr72> why is the log i need 0 bytes?
<gekko`> Jucato, _Shade_, you should read that
<bl3ssing> narvik86, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19785
<linuxgoober> narvik : /usr/share/qt3
<narvik86> ty
<Jucato> gekko`: which one?
<bl3ssing> can anybody check this link? got a problem with opening the aptitude. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19785 (and I assume that it is because something about ADEPt's not allowing me to install/uninstall things)
<Kr4t05> !audio
<ubotu> I know nothing about audio - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kr4t05> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<gekko`> !fstab > Jucato
<narvik86> bl3ssing with sudo?
<rr72> why are the logs i need not here?
<rr72> i need for the 24th of july
<Jucato> gekko`: my fstab is working. But either HAL or media:/ isn't after upgrading to KDE 3.5.4
<narvik86> bl3ssing what you want to install with it?
<bl3ssing> narvik86, thank you. How can I find a file to be installed?
<BluesKaj> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<bl3ssing> narvik86, I want to install scons ... :)
<narvik86> to install rosegarden you need scons
<nixternal> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<narvik86> bl3ssing sudo apt-get install scons
<nixternal> In approximately 1 hour, #ubuntu-classroom will be providing a basic workshop for the topic, "Introduction to IRC". I will be displaying the KDE/Konversation portion of this class, and there will be an IRSSI portion as well. Everyone is more then welcome to join in on the class. Thank you!
<bl3ssing> narvik86, DONE! now ...? :)
<w00t> i am looking for a program like look@lan for linux
<soulrider> cool, will you publisha  log of the classroom ?
<nixternal> yes
<soulrider> cool
<internet_> hello I have problem ... when I was installing libdc0c2: ...
<internet_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libdc0c2_0.3.7-3_i386.d
<internet_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error c
<aliasfred> w00t: describe what look@lan is doing
<Jucato> nixternal: would you happen to know if Kopete has a logging feature like Konversation?
<nixternal> it used to..let me look really quick
<bl3ssing> how can I exit from a directory (in windows's cd..)
<internet_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<narvik86> bl3ssing now i hsve problem :/ you can try scons configure
<narvik86> cd ..
<narvik86> with space
<kane___> nixternal: is there some kind of whiteboard you will be using ?
<Jucato> thanks nixternal!
<nixternal> kane___: it will be IRC ;)  but there will be images to follow along with this time around
<nixternal> i am planning on doing screencasts for future classes
<kane___> nixternal: images like how ? screenshots on a website ?
<aliasfred> internet_ seems weird as it is very unexplicit.do you have enought disk space ?
<Kr4t05> I'm having issues with my audio. It stopped working last night while I was trying to find a program for video editing. I've made sure my system is up to date, and I'm not sure what would suddenly cause my system's sound to suddenly stop.
<bl3ssing> narvik86, ~/Desktop/rosegarden-1.2.4/rosegarden-1.2.4$ scons ./configure
<bl3ssing> scons: Reading SConscript files ...
<bl3ssing> Checking for kde-config           :  kde-config was found as /usr/bin/kde-config
<bl3ssing> Checking for kde version          :  3.5.2
<bl3ssing> Checking for the qt library       :  qt was not found
<bl3ssing> Please set QTDIR first (/usr/lib/qt3?) or try scons -h for more options
<w00t> it show al te computer that connected on the network
<bl3ssing> oops, sorry guys. :D ... where's my webbrowser? :D
<w00t> in the ip range a said
<aliasfred> w00t: there is fping doing that, but it is not gui
<w00t> gui?
<bl3ssing> narvik86, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19787
<aliasfred> w00t: no graphical interface
<w00t> so ?:P
<aliasfred> w00t: ah ok, so use fping :)
<narvik86> bl3ssing working on it
<w00t> ok
<w00t> :)
<Kr4t05> Ok, dammit.
<Kr4t05> Sorry...
<Kr4t05> Wrong channel.
<nixternal> Jucato: it seems the only way to really log with kopete, is to "File > Save" the session i guess
<rouge8> doesn't kopete log by default?
<andred> Jucato: nixternal: you just have to enable the history plugin
<rouge8> not sure about chats though
<nixternal> doh, that is right
<narvik86> bl3ssing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19788 now i have that
<damian_> how do you update firefox to a more recent version
<nixternal> lol..i was just looking at it and it flat out tells you that
<damian_> ?
<nixternal> i think ubuntu/kubuntu has the most recent version doesn't it?
<damian_> no
<nixternal> or did another one come out the past couple of days
<damian_> yeah
<Jucato> Kopete 0.12.1
<damian_> version 1.0.5.6
<damian_> i mean 1.5.0.6
<nixternal> damian_: if it is a security release, it will be out shortly..however i haven't seen anything in the security list yet
<larson9999> firefox is one of the programs i update outside of apt-get
<damian_> how do you update outside of apt-get
<larson9999> damian_: i just use the download from ff.  i'm not suggesting you do that but it's what i do.  same with ooo
<Jucato> hm... barely an hour to go... I'll just switch to konversation...
<nixternal> there was a tutorial on ubuntuforums about updating it manually
<bl3ssing> narvik86, cool How can I do so that gt3 be a directory for me too? :D
<narvik86> qt?
<_Shade_> gekko unfortunately it did not help
<_Shade_> gekko`: i mean i can't access my mp3 player.... more over - if i do it as root it doesn't copy all the files i want to be copied
<narvik86> bl3ssing i used export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3      but don't know is it correct
<damian_> anyone here have a broadcom wireless card
<soulrider> what can i use to join 2 video fileS?
<narvik86> kino maybe?
<chatboy> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<chatboy> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<soulrider> !nfo kino
<ubotu> I know nothing about nfo kino - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<narvik86> info :)
<enzo> !info kino
<w00t> on fping can i give there a ip range like 10.0.0.0-10.0.1.255 ?
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In repository main, is extra. Version 0.80-1ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 1071 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<damian_> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.html#ubuntu
<narvik86> !avidemux
<ubotu> I know nothing about avidemux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soulrider> i just need to join two files, nothing too fancy
<aliasfred> w00t: yes, dont remember the exact syntax tho
<_Shade_> how should the usb device entry look like in fstab ?
<_Shade_> the dev is sda
<narvik86> http://avidemux.sourceforge.net/
<larson9999> _shade_ the sub don't show in fstab for me
<larson9999> _shade_ the usb don't show in fstab for me
<bl3ssing> narvik86, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19789
<aliasfred> w00t: btw http://www.fping.com/
<bl3ssing> I got it with gt, but it comes not uic ... what's that? :D
<aliasfred>  fping -g 192.168.1.0 192.168.1.255 <- from http://www.fping.com/man/
<cplusplus> where could i find msn messanger for kubuntu?
<_Shade_> larson9999: i have to do something though since my mp3 player seems to lose it's sync
<_Shade_> cplusplus: apt-get install amsn
<bl3ssing> cplusplus .... you
<bl3ssing> apt-get install amsn.
<aliasfred> cplusplus: it is not available as is. do you want the exact program or just a software able to connect msn im ?
<cplusplus> thanks
<bl3ssing> cplusplus, kopete is the best.
<bl3ssing> you can log with many other messengers ... (yahoo, msn, aol and so on)
<soulrider> can FAT32 support 1.5 gb files?
<narvik86> bl3ssing sudo apt-cache search rosegarden  ???
<fernando_> hola
<soulrider> thatw ill search for rosegarden
<soulrider> hola fernando_ aqui solo ingles
<soulrider> !es
<Jucato> I
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fernando_> oks........
<soulrider> ;)
<narvik86> bl3ssing  got to go, install it from repo and there will be no problem
<damian_> !kdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about kdm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<damian_> !arts
<ubotu> I know nothing about arts - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<steveire> does anyone know about how Adept works, or is there a more suitable channel to ask a development question about it in.
<Jucato> steveire: what about Adept?
<steveire> Where does the tagging system come from, and is it just a wrapper around apt-get or does it use some kind of aptlib or something (which I think other package managers use)
<soulrider> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> It's called debtags, and it's from Debian. Frankly, I think only the geeks understand it really.
<dnoc> Hi all
<soulrider> hi
<narvik86> hi
<dnoc> I have intel 910gl chipset
<steveire> And I need to find those (specific) geeks
<dnoc> I want to run 3d acc to run 3d desktop
<dnoc> i can't find a howto
<dnoc> any help?!
<Dr_Willis> #1 what video card
<Dr_Willis> intel? ewww
<bl3ssing> lol narvik86... after this strugling time ... :d
<Dr_Willis> #2 - google for that card and linux. :P
<dnoc> ya I know
<Dr_Willis> see if 3d is even supported.
<dnoc> did that
<dnoc> no good info
<Dr_Willis> 3d desktop is a bit of useless eye candy i find..
<Jucato> steveire: I'm not too fascinated with it. seems like maintainers and devs are the main beneficiaries of hte debtag system
<steveire> Jucato: Can I get debtags data from outside of adept? Ie on the command line?
<Dr_Willis> it dont even do its job very well. :P
<dnoc> i am exploring linux, this is not a good start
<steveire> I like it, but I install everything with aptitude
<steveire> Can aptitude access the debtags system?
<narvik86> bl3ssing ??
<Dr_Willis> dnoc,  worrying abouyt eye candy is not the way to explore linux. :P
<bl3ssing> narvik86, YES?
<narvik86> bl3ssing tried from repository?
<dnoc> what got my eye to start exploring is the said eye candy
<bl3ssing> yes. And I've done it.
<Jucato> steveire: debtags are supposed to be embedded on the .deb packages themselves, AFAIK.
<bl3ssing> now I'm trying to start  the program.
<bl3ssing> thank you soooooooooooo very much narvik86  for your time.
<bl3ssing> I really appreciate.
<Doodluv> anybody have an a8n-sli motherboard? possibly with some tips to get audio working
<steveire> dnoc: I thought that package was only available for gnome.
<Jucato> steveire: like when you do apt-cache show, it will show the debtags of that package
<bl3ssing> if I can help you with something, just knock of the door. OK? :)
<bl3ssing> narvik86, and the door'll open by itself ... :D
<dnoc> i read and saw a clip it works in kde
<narvik86> bl3ssing it is working? :)
<dhq> how to execute a bin file
<Dr_Willis> eye candy is for the weak.. :P ITs the Tasteless Fluff on the Cake of Yumminess that is Linux.
<XVampireX> dhq: chmod +x file.bin
<bl3ssing> where could I find it
<XVampireX> dhq: ./file.bin
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: ouch.. that hurts..
<bl3ssing> cause I don't find it? by the way, narvik86 where could I find every new installed program?
<dnoc> Dr_ lets leave the wisdoms a side can you help?!!
<dhq> i downloaded google earth.bin
<Dr_Willis> Heh heh
<XVampireX> You can double click on it
<narvik86> bl3ssing wait a second
<XVampireX> or
<XVampireX> dhq: try: sudo sh file.bin
<XVampireX> I think double click should work, I forgot how I installed it
<Dr_Willis> Place to start dnoc  i think would be the ubuntu wiki/forums - they got a laptop section. (this was a laptop?)
<dnoc> no its a normal pc
<dnoc> hp one
<steveire> Jucato: It looks to me like it shows meta-data for the package. In adept, you drag a word-processors tag into a box, and all the packages using that tag are displayed
<Jucato> steveire: oh yeah, forgot that. So far, Adept is the only one I know that uses debtags like that
<steveire> and do you know if I can access data like that from the command line?
<narvik86> bl3ssing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19791 :)
<Jucato> AFAIK, no...
<dnoc> thank you all
<dnoc> by
<narvik86> bl3ssing for example rosegarden is in /usr/bin
* Dr_Willis quits researching  the intel 915gl chipset problem..
<w00t> ok fping work to see if a ip is online..
<w00t> it don't show the computername an os
<kamikaze_j> hola
<w00t> and*
<kamikaze_j> hello
<kamikaze_j> one question
<kamikaze_j> amarok
<kamikaze_j> someone?
<abattoir> kamikaze_j: ask your question
<bl3ssing> kamikaze_j, what's up?
<BluesKaj> Damn! I just encoded an avi file to dvd with Avidemux , but k3b wants to treat it as a vcd file and won't burn to a dvd
<kamikaze_j> mp3 support
<steveire> Jucato: It seems accessible acually. debtags grep interface::web will show web packages.  debtags grep interface::web grep made-of::php will show web packages and packages made in php. You can pipe the grep command to make it return web packages made in php etc. Looks like I've got a new project on my todo list
<abattoir> kamikaze_j: you need to install libxine-extracodecs
<TheGateKeeper> kamikaze_j: xine engine and install libxine-extracodecs
<abattoir> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine-extracodecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kamikaze_j> ok, thanks abattoir
<abattoir> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<abattoir> kamikaze_j: make sure you have multiverse enabled
<Jucato> steveire: oooh. that's interesting. If only Adept actually had instructions on what debtags are and how to use them properly in Adept, it might actually be useful
<narvik86> bl3ssing just tell if it works :)
<BluesKaj> anyone have experience burning video files to dvd with k3b ?
<kamikaze_j> my sound is bad
<kamikaze_j> puf...
<kamikaze_j> haber como esplico yo esto en ingles jajaj
<bl3ssing> give me a sec. ... very slow loading .. :(
<narvik86> bl3ssing ok ::)
<w00t> hi i am looking for a network scanning progamm\
<w00t> i want to see al te computers that connectet to the network?
<steveire> Sure. I want a smart package manager (that's aptitude), and I want a GUI with Debtags support (that's adept) I think I'll write something to put them together when I get the chance.
<aliasfred> w00t: fping doesnt do it for you ?
<Jucato> steveire: I'll be your number one fan once you've done that!!
<TheGateKeeper> steveire: there is supposed to be a new smart package manager coming in edgy I think
<Dr_Willis> Click N Run? :P
<steveire> TheGateKeeper: really? Info?
* Dr_Willis ducks
<w00t> no not realy i want to see the computername
<w00t> ..
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: only problem is, it's completely python.
<steveire> why@s that a problem?
<Jucato> a full python based program for a low level function? how slow will that be?
<steveire> We'll have to see I guess
<Jucato> besides, the devs of Smart themselves admit that Smar is slow
<Jucato> ... for now
<w00t> aah i see it is possible on fping
<w00t> :P
<TheGateKeeper> steveire: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartPackageManager
<kamikaze_j> abattoir-> thanks, now is nice
<kamikaze_j> :)
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: someone needs to convert it to c++ :-)
<aliasfred> why i am allways worried when i see 'smart' in a computer name :)
<G33K> hi
<Dr_Willis> Moo
<KiDD420> Moo indeed
<TheGateKeeper> synaptic with a role-back feature would make me happy!!
<Dr_Willis> Muu!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: if I knew how to program in C++, I would have made one myself :-D
<nixternal> In 10 minutes, #ubuntu-classroom will be offering a basic class in the area of IRC. Konversation will be the topic for Kubuntu users, so if you are interested, please join the channel and sit back. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom for more information! Thank You!
<steveire> interesting
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: I am a c++ programmer but don't really have the time least ways not at the moment
<KiDD420> what do I use to compile this source code?
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install build-essential     for a start
<Dr_Willis> the other packages needed - depends on the code.
<kamikaze_j> ubuntu classroom ummm :)
<Jucato> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190985 <--- I made this thread a while back, trying to compare the strengths and weaknesses of some of the package manager front ends
* steveire read
<steveire> s
<steveire> bleh.
<KiDD420> where do I get that
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install build-essential
<steveire> hehe. I read that before actually I think
<Jucato> :-D
<Dr_Willis> is the command.. if ya dont know how to use the package manager system of Kubuntu/Ubuntu - well ya may want do a little reading
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<KiDD420> thanks
<kamikaze_j> ubuntu classrom in spanish?
<kamikaze_j> :s
<Jucato> kamikaze_j: nope. in English
<kamikaze_j> :(
<Jucato> going to the classroom... bye!!
<BluesKaj> I unintstalled enlightenment and now ADEPT is missing from the K-menu...uhoh , what happened ?
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: interesting post, however for people that manage to screw their system up (and I have seen a few in here) the number one prioity IMHO is a role-back feature, but so far I have seen no indication of this happening
<w00t> lol i have installed crack_md5 but can't find tha readme
<bl3ssing> narvik86, seems that this program's not running. So stuburn .. Now I really have to go. My wife called me and ... need to gooooo! It's an order of her (kidding!).
<bl3ssing> :)
<bl3ssing> God bless all of you guys. Byeeeeeeeeee....!
<TheGateKeeper> damn he has gone!!
<bl3ssing> thanks narvik86 for everything.
<bl3ssing> when I'll come back, hope you'll still be here. :)
<bl3ssing> bye everyone.
<narvik86> bl3ssing sad that i could help you
<narvik86> bl3ssing bye
<bl3ssing> you helped me a lot narvik86 ... Thank you.
<narvik86> bl3ssing sad that i couldn't help you :)
<shadedpast> how the hell am i supposed to use update manager to update kubuntu if it isn't on kubuntu
<narvik86> bl3ssing try rosegarde4 later
<shadedpast> he left
<shadedpast> how do i update kubuntu from breezy to dapper?
<steveire> TheGateKeeper: Does any pman have a rollback feature?
<shadedpast> help please
<narvik86> i have installed in from cd, format / and install :)
<TheGateKeeper> steveire: not that I am aware of
<shadedpast> anyone know
<shadedpast> ???
<steveire> shadedpast: you change source.list to dapper wherever it is breezy, then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<shadedpast> ok thnx
<KiDD420> when I try the apt-get install build-essential it says "Could not open lock file /var/lib/kpkg/lock -open (13 denied)" and "Unable to lock the administaration directory (/var/lib/dpkg), are you root?
<steveire> I guess aptitude is along those lines with the redundant dependancy removal, but doesn't specifically rollback
<KiDD420> I tried to do it su but it says the password is wrong
<steveire> KiDD420: Put a sudo in front of that
<KiDD420> duh
<KiDD420> thanks
<steveire> you haven't set a root password.
<damian_> KiDD420 change the root password by doing sudo passwd
<steveire> np
<damian_> now you can do su
<Dr_Willis> 'ick' :P blasphmy! Heh heh
<KiDD420> thank you
<Dr_Willis> I do that also. :P lol
<Dr_Willis> you dont need to set a root password.. bad habbit.. :)
<shadedpast> yeah that worx thnx
<alfons> hi all
<KiDD420> i dint know the differance between su and sudo thought it was the same thing
<Dr_Willis> sudo is handy
<Dr_Willis> you can allow specific users to do specific root-ish tasks with it.
<xsaye> hello
<BluesKaj> !sources list
<ubotu> I know nothing about sources list - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<steveire> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mioemi> hello
<steveire> hi
<kamikaze_j> hi
<mioemi> engine drawing
<xsaye> has or does anyone here run kubuntu in parallels?
<steveire> what are parallels?
<mioemi> has anybody  used autocad or like program on ubuntu?
<KiDD420> not on ubuntu
<xsaye> www.parallels.com
<xsaye> im running kubuntu in it now, wondering if there is anything i should be aware of
<xsaye> it's actually benchmarking quicker than my mac natively!
<Dr_Willis> mioemi,  qcad is nice - 2d only however.
<draik_> hello all
<mioemi> has anybody  used autocad or like program on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> theres a few comerial cad programs out I htink (seen ads for them)
<Dr_Willis> but it depends on your needs.
<mioemi> ok
<willy_> Hi there... is there an alternative to using flash_7 in firefox for viewing video.google.com? Flash seems too choppy.
<mioemi> I will appreciate if U may about any
<willy_> mioemi: I was wondering that same thing. I'm a coordinator
<mioemi> ok
<Dr_Willis> Ive only used qcad for my 2d needs.
<mioemi> I actually started running ubuntu
<willy_> would wine apply to autocad? or is that only for directx type stuff?
<mioemi> I dont think so
<Dr_Willis> not sure how well wine handles autocad
<Dr_Willis> check the wine web sites/lists/forums I guess
<steveire> xsaye: So you're running MAC OSX with Kubuntu running at the same time?
<mioemi> but I just tried blend 3D
<Dr_Willis> blender3d?
<steveire> there is acad.
<mioemi> ok
<Dr_Willis> !info qcad
<ubotu> qcad: A professional CAD System. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4.0-1-2.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2872 kB, installed size 12564 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info acad
<ubotu> Package acad does not exist in dapper
<KiDD420> whats the name of the package with SDL
<willy_> mioemi: hey, my Aim name is BillyRego. If you get Autocad working, will you hit me up and let me know how?
<mioemi> ok
<willy_> thank you
<KiDD420> !info SDL
<ubotu> Package SDL does not exist in dapper
<KiDD420> sya wha
<KiDD420> !SDL
<ubotu> I know nothing about SDL - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> theres oodles of sdl- related packages
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search sdl
<Dr_Willis> :P
<KiDD420> your so helpful
<willy_> so is there anyway to improve flash preformance, or an alternative to? or should i just give up
<Dr_Willis> libsdl1.2-dev  is one of the 100 packages i see for sdl.
<Dr_Willis> it depends on what part of sdl you are interested in
<steveire> willy_: have you tried automatix?
<Dr_Willis> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Dr_Willis> Use at your own risk - needs to be in BOLD/BRIGHT red. :)
<steveire> Indeed. I don't like it.
<gplfighter> ans easyubuntu?
<steveire> There's a lot of voodoo and 'smartness'
<gplfighter> and easyubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> I dont advise either. :P
<kakkottino1> hi
<steveire> Again, I see then sense in doing these things yourself. There's good help sections in the wiki
<steveire> hi kakkottino1
<FanzY00> we
<KiDD420> Im just gonna get the debian-all package does it matter which one I get?
<KiDD420> botsnack
<rikioh> im bored and trying to learn things about linux dunno what i should do next
<mioemi> rikio, what variant of linux are U intending to start with?
<rikioh> im in kubuntu right now
<mioemi> there are couple of manual tyhat U can start with
<abattoir> rikioh: maybe you could join the classroom
<abattoir> !classroom
<shadesmachine> hi does anyone know how to load a script by default when kde boots?
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<KiDD420> do I need a -dev package of SDL for compiling?
<steveire> shadesmachine: put the script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<rouge8> what would I need to install to build qt programs?
<slow-motion> hallo
<shadesmachine> ok
<gplfighter> hallo
<shadesmachine> great
<shadesmachine> tks steveire
<steveire> np shade
<steveire> np shadesmachine
<KiDD420> thank you doctor willis your help was helpful
<KiDD420> lol
<robert__> test
<robert__> ah mega cool :)
<steveire> robert__ That's z3r0c00l
<crazy_penguin> good night all! sleep well!
<GBK> anyone know how to play .wmv video's?
<steveire> why are there so many roberts
<steveire> !restricted
<robert__> im in kubuntu on my mac..
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<robert__> at the same time :)
<robert__> wee
<robert__> cool.
<robert__> kubuntu is pretty nice
<KiDD420> uhh
<kamikaze_j> bye
<KiDD420> how do I run a program I just compiled?
<visik7> ./program ?
<BluesKaj> avi encoded to dvd won't burn to a dvd ...K3b keeps asking for a cd , how do I correct this ?
<KiDD420> whats ./program?
<steveire> it executes a program in the current working directory
<BluesKaj> KiDD420, you may have restart X
<KiDD420> ok
<steveire> if you don't use ./program it looks in the path
<KiDD420> whats the fast way to restart x?
<steveire> ctrl+alt+backspace
<BluesKaj> end curent session
<BluesKaj> ahh. learn something new everyday
<DragonDraik> Hey draik_
<BluesKaj> steveire, any experience with burning video to dvd in k3b ?
<BluesKaj> or anyone ?
<steveire> nope. Never tried it. Is it not obvious from the wiki?
<levi_> its not working] 
<BluesKaj> I'm in thr k3b chat but no one's responding
<KiDD420> anyone else play openttd?
<BluesKaj> avi encoded to dvd won't burn to a dvd ...K3b keeps asking for a cd ... !
<rikioh> can i get synaptic for kubuntu
<andriijas> http://pastie.caboo.se/7346  can someone explain this to me?
<steveire> why do I have a random message telling me that I just joined this channel?
<abattoir> rikioh: yes... 'apt-get install synaptic' should get it...
<steveire> yes rikioh. It works
<GBK> rikioh:yes you can
<rikioh> thanks guys
<rikioh> :)
<stn> # j brasil
<GBK> ah. I was jumped!
<mmorris> How complicated is it to run Photoshop CS2 on my Kubuntu?
<GBK> any wine boffins here?
<BluesKaj> abattoir, any experience burning avi re-encoded to dvd in k3b ?
<rikioh> i was gonna try to wine it last nite mmorris but i got tired
<rikioh> so i dont know
<w00t> does anny one know what means when i get a error dns not found?
<mmorris> From what I read, that is a rather difficult task rikioh
<abattoir> BluesKaj: nope... but arent there other tools for it...??
<rikioh> i bet it is hard cuz it probably errors out alot with dll errors mmorris
<rikioh> when you try to run it
<mmorris> Have you heard of VMware Player?
<rikioh> i  hear most installs are a snap
<rikioh> nope
<lackdiant> hi, does anybody have xgl-kubuntu package but 0.10 version?
<mmorris> That is supposed to work...  It is some virtual machine program runner or something... Got me?
<BluesKaj> yeah , I thought I could get Avdemux to encode it to dvd and k3b would then accept i as a proper dvd file , but i guess the avi signatures aren't stripped out during the re- encoding
<mmorris> Can anybody take the time to help me get XGL with kubuntu?  I tried it last night, but to no avail.  Now when I try to run my machine in XGL, I can't see a thing... it's messed up somewhere... Do you think it may be a video card issue?
<Daillew>  /quote nickserv identify mirc4d@!ll3w
<andriijas> http://pastie.caboo.se/7346  can someone explain this to me?
<steveire> Daillew: Oopseee
<Daillew> dont matter
<steveire> why?
<Daillew> he dont know,
<Daillew> its me dad, im just messing about
<steveire> You can change it anyway, and with a pw like that you probably don't use it for all your logins
<Daillew> hell sort it when hes back on
<GBK> e
<GBK> is the server down?
<GBK> 
<rikioh> why does synaptic say i cant do anything cuz im not root
<rr72> why is ubotu missing some logs?
<steveire> what server are we talking about GBK?
<KiDD420> it got drunk
<steveire> what do you mean, rr72?
<rr72> the logs i need he his missing
<heinkel_111> does anyone here know what AGP vertex ram is?
<rr72> for 7/24/06
<rr72> 0bytes
<rr72> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<dr_willis_> heinkel_111,  that 'toms hardware site - had a guide to video cards and what all these terms mean' set of articals just last week
<heinkel_111> is AGP vertex ram  a physical memory thing installed somewhere or is it a an allovation
<heinkel_111> allocation
<steveire> you don't have your own logs?
<heinkel_111> thanks Dr_Willis
<andriijas> jeez should be illegal to put irc logs on internet
<andriijas> http://pastie.caboo.se/7346  can someone explain this to me?
<rr72> oops wrong button
<rr72> ok so why are the logs missing for days i need?
<archangel_> Question
<uniq> andriijas: i understand that kubuntu-desktop will be removed, xmms i don't understand.
<andriijas> uniq: ?
<Ireclan> Well, I finally got Kubuntu to work.
<andriijas> uniq: what i did try to do was to uninstall xmms?
<Ireclan> Yay for me.
<rr72> why don't the logs work?
<uniq> andriijas: sorry, i mean kopete i don't understand.
<archangel_> My brostoped an updated that was98% done.. while the kernal was being updated.
<archangel_> oops I mean my bro stopped)
<andriijas> uniq: either kopete or kubuntu-desktop shouldnt be removed when i try to remove xmms
<andriijas> else xmms would be shipped with kubuntu
<rr72>  /mourn Chanserv
<archangel_> now laptop doesnt boot
<lascar> hey, i upgraded to Dapper, and for some reason i lost the x desktop.  Help, anyone?
<archangel_> is he screewed?
<archangel_> dagg, I cant type
<lascar> namely, how do I restore the x desktop and kde?
<uniq> andriijas: correct.
<archangel_> lascar: type kde at the prompt
<dr_willis_> huh.
<uniq> andriijas: The following packages will be REMOVED: xmms*
<lascar> archangel_: and then what happens?
<uniq> andriijas: that's when i try to remove xmms.
<archangel_> lascar: that should take you right into kde
<lascar> and how will i know if the restoration is permanent?
<archangel_> lascar: that would be a permanent fix, but Dr Willis should know that command
<dr_willis_> what command? :P
<archangel_> lascar: to make it permanent, I mean
<andriijas> uniq: why does mine try to remove kopete and kubuntu-desktop aswell? :o
<rr72> who logs this channel? the but was not here the 24th of Jully
<rr72> *july
<archangel_> lascar needs KDE to start when the pc boots instead of typing kde
<rr72> i NEED logs for that day
<lascar> dr_willis_: what say you?
<dr_willis_> lascar,  whats the problem again? I missed it.
<rr72> someone told me a cmd and its not in my .basg_history
<lascar> dr_willis_: i updated to dapper and lost kde and the x-desktop
<uniq> andriijas: don't know. try to run this command in konsole: 'dpkg --get-selections|grep -v install'
<lascar> all i'm getting is konsole
<dr_willis_> what video card?
<uniq> andriijas: does it give any output?
<andriijas> uniq: with sudo?
<lascar> dr_willis_: you asking me?
<rr72> lascar~ i updated to dapper and have fligkers on my screen
<uniq> andriijas: not needed.
<andriijas> uniq: no output
<dr_willis_> you proberly need to reinstall your video card drivers lascar
<rr72> and Xserver is messed up
<uniq> andriijas: ok. then none of your packages are flagged to be removed.
<dr_willis_> lascar,  use 'startx' and see what sor tof error messages ya get
<rr72> dr_willis_ i want to but i can't find a cmd i need in the 24th of july logs
<rr72> it was an export cmd
<rr72> *statement
<rr72> about gcc
<rr72> forget who told me
<lascar> what's the url for the unofficial kubuntu guide?
<rr72> i want logs but the bot doesnt have then for that day and the next :`(
<rodrigo_> Excuse me colud you give the channel of kubuntu-es?
<andriijas> uniq: hmm ok wierd. what kde version are you running?
<dr_willis_> #es
<dr_willis_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rodrigo_> thank you
<larsivi> Have anyone tried digikam with a mounted camera after installing KDE 3.5.4 ?
<archangel_> its not as easy
<Ace2007> Hey did i by any change miss that ubuntu talk thing? on irc
<larsivi> archangel_: was that an answer to me?
<archangel_> yeah
<larsivi> does that mean that there are more than me experiencing problems? or that you don't have a camera?
<rr72> who logs this channel?
<archangel_> larsivi: it seems the version just before this new one was easier
<rr72> i need to /msg
<rr72> and the bot didnt log this day
<rr72> so don't point me to !logs
<jpozlovsky> hi all!
<uniq> andriijas: 3.5.4 on edgy.
<rr72> been there, done that
<andriijas> uniq: okay
<jpozlovsky> One question: is here any way how can I manually turn off/on (probably called suspend mode) USB devices? Against "lsusb" it is identified as "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0db0:6970 Micro Star International" and it is Bluetooth module.
<jpozlovsky> thanks
<archangel_> larsivi: I transfer allot of pic at times and right now I am still trying to get the pics off
<rr72> where do i find logs for this channel? !logs is not working right
<larsivi> archangel_: digikam was setup to work prior to the upgrade, now it don't (says that it is not able to get the file list from /media/sdb1) ... I have no problems getting the files listed in konqui
<archangel_> larsivi: I also noticed that the program to handle the pics is different too
<larsivi> archangel_: I see no differences there ..
<rr72> where can i find chat logs? !logs is broken
<larsivi> rr72: if noone is answering, it is because noone here currently know the answer
<archangel_> larsivi: what program are you using
<larsivi> archangel_: the default I think? digikam image editing (I think, it is translated :)
<Nancy1> hi everyone,,
<lascar> i'll be back
<Ace2007> How do you rename stuff in konsole? a folder
<Riddell> Ace2007: mv
<andriijas> mv
<larsivi> Ace2007: mv oldname newname
<Nancy1> can anyone help me ,, I have a problem with X,, when I boot,, it goes up til llogin then goes blank and send me to command line login,,
<archangel_> I have Gwenview, kooka, xane, all of which I have never used
<rr72> mkdir
<rr72> touch
<Ace2007> larsivi and Riddell: Thanks :)
<Nancy1> when I log in recovery mode ,, everything is fine.. can anyone explain to me why, ,no change has been made to machine what so ever
<mmorris> is there any way I can create a konsole startup file?
<archangel_> larsivi: sorry, did you catch my last statement?
<larsivi> archangel_: about the image programs you have?
<archangel_> yeah
<mmorris> Is there a helper in this room>?
<chatboy> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<chatboy> domo arigato
<larsivi> archangel_: that part seems to be working satisfactorily for me ... it's a bigger problem that digikam don't want to download new pictures :)
<archangel_> larsivi: I want to say that the last program I used was 'photogragh' or something like that
<rr72> does anyone have logs from the 24th of july?
<rr72> for this channel
<archangel_> larsivi: I see
<mmorris> Can anyone help me with this problem I am having?
<rr72> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mmorris> Everytime I log in to Kubuntu, I have to type a series of commands (4 to be exact) in Konsole.  Is there a way I can create a file to do this automatically?
<rr72> make it a bash script and run that on logon
<rr72> don't konw exactly how to do it tho
<mmorris> lol
<rr72> i know what u have to do tho
<mmorris> what is that
<rr72> i told u ;) run it when u logon
<mmorris> ha
<rr72> someone should help u
<TheGateKeeper> mmorris: write a bash script in with commands, I think KDE has autostart so that may well be the place to get it executed, it is also possible to get a cron job to execute on start up
<rr72> how do i export my gcc version to somin else?
<mmorris> TheGateKeeper:  I'm not familiar with bash script writing... I'm trying to read up quickly now, but if you could help, that would be great
<soulrider> hi everyone
<rr72> hey soulrider
<TheGateKeeper> mmorris: sadly I'm not too hot on it myself, C++ is my natural language however this should help: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<soulrider> hey TheGateKeeper
<cossidhon> I have some problems with konqueror, could anyone help me with it?
<rr72> u type #/bin/sh or somin then ur commands
<rr72> make it executable
<rr72> save in auto start
<soulrider> hey rr72
<rr72> in a file
<TheGateKeeper> hiya soulrider
<soulrider> im about to destroy my new comp
<rr72> how?
<soulrider> --------------><-------------- that close
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> i went to windows to isntall the sound drivers so i could play some doom
<mmorris> TheGateKeeper:  Thanks
<soulrider> but guess what, ti wont install them,a dn when i open IE after like 10 seconds my comp freezes
<TheGateKeeper> mmorris: yw :-)
<soulrider> happened several times
<soulrider> and now i come to kubuntu and one of my hard drive sis missing :)
<TheGateKeeper> mmorris: rr72 told you the rest anyway :-)
<rr72> i don't think its right tho
<rr72> i would be really surprised if it were
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: hmmm you are having a good day!
<soulrider> indeed!
<rr72> how do i set my gcc version older with export command?
<soulrider> as soon as my dad gets home im gonna tell himt o send the comp back :P
<rr72> someone told me but i forgot, it was a week ago
<soulrider> and knowing how things are, theyre gonna install windwos and fork up my grub... again!
<aliasfred> rr72: expore CC=gcc-3.4
<aliasfred> or close :)
<aliasfred> expore = export
<rr72> that looks wrong to me
<rr72> it was different last time
<alex_> can anyone give me some advice on redistributing free space?
<aliasfred> rr72: well it worked last time i tried :)
<rr72> 3.4 is the wrong version
<TheGateKeeper> rr72: now you have the answer install google notes in firefox :-)
<rr72> i don't use firefox
<rr72> i use lynx
<rr72> and there was a bath in there, the one i used
<slow-motion>  <rr72> make it executable < how?
<aliasfred> rr72: hehe :) well ok the 3.4 was only to do the example. you obviously have to setit to your version :)
<TheGateKeeper> rr72: have to use notes in kontact then :-)
<rr72> i don't use kontact
<rr72> slow-motion~ chmod +x /path/to/file
<slow-motion> ah ok thx
<rr72> aliasfred~ did u help me with my signal 11 problem?
<aliasfred> nope :)
<alex_> ok, i just deleted my windows partition and was wondering how i can take the now unused space and make it available to my linux partition
<rr72> aliasfred~ i forget who it was and the stupid bot makes things hard
<rr72> he wasnt here the day i need the log for
<aliasfred> alex_: format it as ext3 and mount it, that would do it :)
<rr72> and noone logs this channel
<alex_> there's no way to just add the gigs to the linux part?
<soulrider> ok, for on ast time ill restart, if this NTFS partition oesnt get mounted im gonna go out and shoot someone
<soulrider> BBL
<aliasfred> alex_: well i just told you how... why dont you like it ?
<alex_> because i can't access my mounted partition from my client computer
<aliasfred> alex_: ok im lost :)
<alex_> u did help though, thanks
<aliasfred> no problem :)
<rr72> who helped me with my signal 11 error last week?
<mioemi_> can any body tell me the latest virus that can affect linuz?
<rr72> mioemi_~ PEBCAK
<mioemi_> how does it react?
<rr72> it logs into root and then rm -fr /
<mioemi_> as it pattern
<mioemi_> as in its pattern
<damian_> i have the source code for the virus
<Martijn81> mioemi_: search for that phrase ;)
<damian_> it must be run as root
<damian_> #!/bin/bash
<damian_> rm -rf /
<narvik86> :) nice one virus
<Martijn81> damin_: we should help each other here, not destroy remember? :)
<rr72> oh and whoever is looking for bash coding talk to damian_
* rr72 hides
<aliasfred> ALL: dont try this rm command with -rf /, this erase the whole disk
<damian_> lol
<aliasfred> just in case people doesnt know
<rr72> who said taht?
<rr72> people told me to do that
<rr72> those dumb asses
<damian_> wow
<damian_> did you do it
<rr72> heck nho
<rr72> i asked my friend first and he said no
<KiDD420> I was about to
<KiDD420> thanks :P
<damian_> yeah i've heard of peeps playing pranks on noobs like that
<aliasfred> so the warning was not useless :)
<rr72> i was one of the noobs
<KiDD420> -rf removes confirmation?
<damian_> yeah
<rr72> go to chatjunkies and #linux
<rr72> they do it all the time
<aliasfred> KiDD420: -f remove confirmation and -r make it go thru all the subdirectories
<damian_> ooh lemme try
<rr72> specielly syberghost
<rr72> -f is like force ;)
<mioemi_> Martini, which phrase?
<rr72> ok how do i export my gcc compiler to make nvidia driver install the kernel headers?
<rr72> someone told me to save my system from signal 11 but i forgot who it was
<rr72> then i asked him/her if i need to set it back to what it was and he said no it will do taht on restart
<rr72> i speficily remember that
<cossidhon> Hi, my tools menu in konqi is completely empty. any idea's?
<rr72> Ok my screen doesnt turn on
<rr72> i think i need an nvidia driver, when i install i get errors about my gcc compiler being wrong bersion please help me
<KiDD420> i love linux
<rr72> i had a similier problem signal 11
<rr72> i fixed it but i need the export statement i did earlier
<rr72> but ubotu wasnt here and i forgot who gave it to me, and .bash_history doesnt go back taht far
<damian_> jihad osama bomb blow up muhammed alah terrorism infidel kill bush
<nico8481_> hi
<mioemi_> U R mad damain
<damian_> no
<steveire> I'm surprised rm * works without confirmation.
<damian_> i'm seeing if
<steveire> seeing as the data is then unrecoverabl
<steveire> e
<damian_> the government is really spying on me
<damian_> those words should set off their detection systems
<nico8481_> when i try to upgrade the system via adept, it shows me that kdelibs is in "broken (installed)" state, and it seems to prevent adept from upgrading the rest... any idea how to solve this?
<mioemi_> but this place is not meant for politicians
<damian_> does removing kdelibs work
<damian_> and then reinstalling
<mioemi_> we R techno here
<nico8481_> damian_: can i uninstall kdelibs while running kde ?!
<damian_> no
<damian_> uninstall it from console
<damian_> without running x
<damian_> then do apt-get install kdelibs
<damian_> to get a fresh new copy
<KiDD420> how do I make a simple shortcut on my desktop that will run firefox
<damian_> KiDD issue the command whereis firefox
<damian_> find out where it is
<damian_> right click on the desktop and make a link to the executable
<KiDD420> link to application?
<damian_> you could do it that way
<damian_> or just link to the binary directly
<KiDD420> how would I
<damian_> are you running kubuntu or ubuntu
<KiDD420> kde
<damian_> ok
<damian_> right click on the desktop
<damian_> create new
<KiDD420> k
<damian_> link to app
<damian_> then enter the path of firefox binary
<damian_> use whereis firefox to find the path
<KiDD420> enter the path where
<damian_> in the text field under the general tab in the window that pops up
<bgrimm> KiDD420: or go to KDE menu. right click on Menu item and choose ADD TO DESKTOP
<nico8481_> damian_: ok, it seems to be prevented to install because it tries to overwrite so file that is part of the ktorrent package
<KiDD420> its not in the menu
<nico8481_> some mimelnk... gonna see if i can force the install
<KiDD420> I have it installed in my home folder
<nico8481_> (remember the param to use?)
<rodrigo__> Sombody could give me some repository for mp3 for Amarok?
<damian_> oh
<damian_> KiDD then find the binary in your home folder
<damian_> and put the path in the text field
<soulrider> hey hey
<rodrigo__> soulrider: colud you give me a repository for mp3 for amarok?
<soulrider> rodrigo, i suggest you go to the amaork website
<soulrider> everything is explained there on how to add MP3 support
<soulrider> and repos
<steveire> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soulrider> rodrigo__: esperame 2 minutos y te explico todo
<rodrigo__> soulrider: oka XD
<KiDD420> Ok
<KiDD420> In the application tab i have "'/home/levi/firefox/firefox-bin'" as the command and the workpath set to /home/levi/firefox
<KiDD420> is that right
<KiDD420> I can get it to load from console with ./firefox it shows some errors and runs anyways
<damian_> what errors
<KiDD420> how do I view a channel list in konversation
<steveire>  /list ubuntu*
<KiDD420> cool
<KiDD420> I got my shorttcut working too
<KiDD420> thanks
<steveire> There's thoudands of channels, so you'd want to restrict it
<steveire> actually, you don't need the start
<steveire> star*
<KiDD420> i dont know what Im looking dor
<steveire> want to browse?
<rodrigo__> soulrider: dont forgive me soulrider.....:-)
<KiDD420> yea
<KiDD420> what the general chat room called?
<steveire> eh #freenode I think
<RYS_Sleeping> How do you enable root login for KDE on Kubuntu? I'm not able AllowRootLogin=true in the kderc file.
<RYS_Sleeping> Is there another locations?
<RYS_> or file to edit.
<sebbar> hello everybody. One question: I have a dsl connection configured through pppoeconf, the problem is that sometimes my eth1 isn't brought up on boot and I have to reboot in order for things to work. Any idea how I can bring it up without rebooting?
<RYS_> ah,
<RYS_> Never mind it's kdmrc, not kderc.
<soulrider> rodrigo__: in sec:P
<edu> hi
<edu> is the lt modem driver built-in in kubuntu?
<rodrigo__> soulrider: ok.......no problems!
<sebbar> it's just a plain dsl ethernet modem
<sebbar> no need for drivers
<sebbar> i think there was a command that scans for your ethernet interfaces but I don't remember which one
<GBK> where's the download manager?
<soulrider> rodrigo__: try this http://www.ubuntux.org/mp3-support-for-amarok
<rodrigo__> soulrider: thank you very much soulrider
<soulrider> :)
<KiDD420> my first day on linux.... not too bad
<GBK> i need a download manager for a large file. any ideas what to use?
<KiDD420> if only I could play Call of DUty 2
<abattoir> GBK: kget ?
<sebbar> wget :-)
<GBK> I have wget by default, so how do I download a file from internet?
<uniq> wget http://somewhere.on.internet.com/dir/file.tar.gz
<sebbar> wget http://.../file.ext
<sebbar> oh man
<KiDD420> ok I made a shortcut to run OTTD and when I click it it runs ottd and open a tab in bar saying opening ttd altho its running
<sebbar> too slow :-)
<crrj> that would be: man wget ;D
<sebbar> or RTFM :-D
<GBK> ok, so I know the page link, but I simply have this button called "download" click it and it begins
<GBK> how do I get that bit right?
<sebbar> gbk can't you just download your file with firefox? how large is it?
<GBK> its 400M+
<GBK> i have only about 48k max download speed
<sebbar> firefox has a resume downloading option, I don't think that will be a problem
<GBK> yes, but if you quit, (turn of PC) then you cannot resume.
<KiDD420> how do I make firefox the default webbrozer
<sebbar> whats the file you want to download? can you tell us?
<alex___> hi friends
<sebbar> hi alex
<alex___> i have a problem with adept,
<KiDD420> who doesnt
<sebbar> lool
<damian_> GBK i recommend flashgot+kget
<uniq> i don't.
<GBK> http://www.gamershell.com/download_6363.shtml  the file is "steel panthers"
<alex___> if i run adept from the kubuntu menu', i obtain this message "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."
<slow-motion> n8
<uniq> !adept crash fix > alex___
<alex___> what is the other application?
<alex___> how i can know what is the other application...
<uniq> 'fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock' will tell you iirc.
<sebbar> ok gbk open konsole and type wget http://download10.gamershell.com/cgi-bin/fh2.pl?auth=jhLue0qGowlLI&id=6363&ts=1154811386&cat=demo&filename=SteelPanthersWorldAtWarSetup-v820.zip
<sebbar> but you know you probably won't be able to play this on linux right?
<alex___> with the "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock", i don't obtain any errors
<GBK> thanx, will do, i undrestand only the first bit of the url, how do you get the rest?
<nickay> hi. I have a problem with kppp. When i am trying to connect with kppp i get an error: The pppd daemon died unexpectedly! Exit status: 1". There anyone who can help  me? Thanks
<sebbar> just clicked on download and that's what it asked me to save :-)
<GBK> oh. How do i know the download is continuing, where does it save the file and if I shut down my pc,how do I resume?
<joseph> Hello. Whenever I try to access my CD Rom drive I get this error: Could not enter folder /media/cdrom0, can anyone help me?
<nickay> hi. I have a problem with kppp. When i am trying to connect with kppp i get an error: The pppd daemon died unexpectedly! Exit status: 1". There anyone who can help  me? Thanks
<joseph> No one responds here.
<joseph> But on the #ubuntu channel, someone is always there.
<crimsun> is that really surprising? #ubuntu is the main support channel.
<crimsun> unless your issue is absolutely KDE-specific, often your question is better asked in #ubuntu.
<lascar> i got kde back
<coachj> hope someone will help, I tried ti install the 3d drivers for my ati 8500 now after rebooting ang adjusting and reboot again the screen realstate is only partly used, what do i do?
<lascar> but i seem to have lost kynaptic during the upgrade.  Can anyone help me get it back (apt-get won't work)?
<KiDD420> anyone here play privateer?
<lascar> i seem to have lost kynaptic during the upgrade.  Can anyone help me get it back (apt-get won't work)?
<asimon> lascar: I fear there is no kynaptic package for Dapper, acording to packages.ubuntu.com there are only packages for hoary and breezy.
<lascar> asimon: so that leaves us with just apt-get?
<wolfmanz> privateer as in the old dos game?
<uniq> lascar: it's been replaced with the new and shiny 'adept'
<uniq> lascar: kmenu - system - adept.
<asimon> lascar: If you dont like Adept, you could also install 'synaptic', its no KDE application, but looks very similar to kynaptic
<uranther> i changed my KDE colors to a high contrast white on black type thing, but now the user tooltips in Gaim are unreadable because it's white on light yellow
<lascar> asimon: i tried that, still no go
<uranther> nevermind, all the tooltips are like that
<lascar> but no worries, i'll make do with apt
<lascar> i like it better anyhow
<asimon> lascar: What do you mean with no-go? Doesn't it work?
<lascar> asimon: scratch that; my mistake.
<lascar> thanx anyway
<lascar> laterz
<asimon> ;-)
<plhardy> i just installed a kubuntu 6.06 dowloaded tofday on an external USB HDD and find at least three different bug that prevent it to work, the last one i need more time to fix it ( need to regenerate an initrd )
<KiDD420> how do I make firefox my default broser?
<plhardy> is kubuntu install sharing same code than ubuntu one ( i mean for the generation of grub menu.lst ?)
<asimon> uranther: yes, it looks like the color of these tooltips are hardcoded and don't follow the color theme. Not good.
<uranther> asimon: so take it up with #gaim? :)
<asimon> uranther: I dunno, could also be a GTK+ issue, but I am sure the gaim people know much more about it then me.
<Philip5> KiDD420: start konqueror and go into settings and change the file association for html files etc
<heinkel_111> it hink he suddenly disappeared
<tsdgeos> plhardy: probably
<plhardy> i think i will fill some bugs then and propose fixes
<coachj> I keep losing the video settings causing the display to use only a portion of the aviable realstate, help me please
<KiDD420> Philip5: Thanks THatttt works great
<plugs> what does it mean when a package has no installation candidate?
<wolfmanz> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<asimon> plugs: I think that can mean that the package is a dependency of an other package but can not be found in the package database.
<plugs> ah allright thanks
<dek> any idea why Krusader explorer crashes everytime I go to /dev/ ?
<wolfmanz> how loing will it take the ubuntu people to start using the 2.17 kernal?
<asimon> wolfmanz: 2.6.17 will be the kernel for Edgy.
<wolfmanz> lol and thats do out when?
<crimsun> end of october.
<Tommy> why does my dads pc not power down, just stays at will now halt
<dek> djk_ i dont seem to have latest version
<dek> let me update
<asimon> Yes, October, 26th.
<catchme> has so experience in installing clamav on dapper
<djk_> how do i get a list of who has read/write access to which directory?
<wolfmanz> tommy thats a known bug
<wolfmanz> tommy i have had that same thing happen now about 4 times on power down
<catchme> djk try ls -l
<asimon> catchme: Sorry, I have no expierience with Clamav, but there is a page with some infos here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<catchme> thank you asimon
<bgrimm> is Minicom still the standard for use as a serial port/terminal program?
<nagyv> Hello! Which chm reader would you recommend for kde? I always get an error with kchmviewver.
<dek> why my repositories download version 1.60.1 of Krusader when 1.70.1 is available? I try to update it manually downloading the .deb and i get some dependancies error
<Hawkwind> dek: Because 1.60.1 is the newest available on the mirrors
<asimon> nagyv: kchmviewer works for me, but I only have 2 or 3 chm files. You could also try 'xchm', then there is also a gnome version called 'gnochm'
<dek> what mirrors?
<crimsun> and more precisely, 1.60.1 is the newest version available for dapper.
<dek> oh ok then
<crimsun> 1.70.0 is for edgy, and you can't mix and match those binaries.
<jott> dek: try automatix they provide a 1.70.0 build
<dek> it crashes every time i surf to /dev/ :-/
<dek> I wanted 1.70.1 to fix that
<crimsun> 1.70.1 is not in Sid yet.
<jott> you could build your own package using the 1.70.0 patch for the edgy build ;)
<crimsun> imbrandon: ping? Any plans for krusader 1.70.1 (since it's in universe)?
<dek> no idea how to, I'm new to Linux
<dek> :P
<nagyv> any ideas how to tie a device to a given mount point. My external winchester is sometimes recognized as sda1, sdb1, etc. I gave it a label and put it into fstab, but even that did not helped. Is there any way to have it mounted always under the same direcory?
<jott> yuck.. huge patch file for the edgy build...
<nagyv> asimon: xchm works, thx
<dek> I have another question, how can I make ALL of my NTFS mounted partitions appear in system:/media/ ? They appear in /media/
<eelco> hello, does any one know why my user password doesn't work for Adept?
#kubuntu 2006-08-06
<asimon> eelco: Is this a new user you added or the default user which got created during installation?
<eelco> no it is my standard user account, Adebt asks for Su password but that should be my user password wright?
<asimon> eelco: yes, right.
<jott> dek: the edgy patch seems to work...
<eelco> asimin: but it does not work!
<jott> dek: if you tell me a place where i should put the deb you can have it ;)
<dek> where can i download it from then?
<dek> isn't it free?
<asimon> eelco: I guess you already checked if shift-lock is on.
<eelco> asimon: yes..........
<jott> dek: sure.. you have a build environment? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/krusader/krusader_1.70.0-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<dek> you mean compiler?
<jott> dek: you need to chmod +x rules and add a entry in the version history
<asimon> eelco: does 'sudo whoami' accepts the passwd from the command line?
<jott> dek: compiler + all dev packages you need (like kde*-dev stuff) + dpkg build environment...
<jott> dek: but its actually straightforward ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> everyone check out the main page of wikipedia
<dek> well if Kubuntu didn't install it then I dont have it :P
<Admiral_Chicago> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
<dek> but I actually want to learn to compile the apps I use xD
<nickay> hi. I have a problem when i am trying to acces to my usb disk. I get error "Could not enter folder /media/disk". There is anyone how can help me? Is problem with permissions?
<jott> its all in the repository but you need to fetch it.. ;)
<eelco> asimon: yes tried it and it works
<Admiral_Chicago> nickay, the drive mounted?
<nickay> Admiral_Chicago I am new with linux. How can mount it?
<KiDD420> how do I install this java bin
<dr_willis_> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<asimon> eelco: and does 'kdesu adept_manager' works from the command line?
<hooded_robin> what filesystem should i use? Ext2 or 3?
<dialloma> salut  tous
<Admiral_Chicago> right click it, there may be an option
<Admiral_Chicago> hooded_robin, I use ext3
<asimon> hooded_robin: ext3 is almost always a better choice than ext2.
<Admiral_Chicago> but to be honest, I don't know the difference
<hooded_robin> asimon: thanks... i have partition magic and thats the only two options to choose for linux
<KiDD420> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<KiDD420> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<eelco> asimon: no that does not work (failed to open device)
<asimon> eelco: does it write which device?
<eelco> asimon: 166
<nickay> Admiral_Chicago in the moounting option of usb drive there is mountpoint "/media/disk" there isn't any other option about mounting
<eelco> asimon: what does kdesu adept_manager?
<asimon> eelco: it starts the adept package manager, it's same which happens if you choose 'Adept Manager' from the menu.
<Arkkis> Hello, I'm installing my first kubuntu on a brand new hdd of 320G and I'd like some advice on what partitions to have and how big..
<eelco> asimon: and does device 166 tell you any think?
<Arkkis> is there some article/tutorial/howto I should read about it, or could you guys help?
<_sledge_> A recent adept upgrade screwed my sound. It's isn't owkring at all, but I can see all mixers etc. Applications print "alsa_get_mixer(): Attaching to mixer hw:0 failed: No such device" to the console. Any idea what might have happened?
<asimon> eelco: sorry, it doesn't say me much.
<asimon> eelco: Does this also happens if you try to start some other program, i.e. 'kdesu konsole'?
<Admiral_Chicago> nickay, sorry i was on another desktop
<nickay> is ok
<KiDD420> ok
<dialloma> salut  tous
<KiDD420> I cant find the java package in adept with the universe enabled
<Admiral_Chicago> Arkkis, I'd go with a partition like 275 Gb
<dialloma> quelqu'un parle Franais s'il vous plait ?
<KiDD420> how do I install this bin?
<Admiral_Chicago> I've saved my system a few time by installing a different linux distro in the freespace
<Admiral_Chicago> dialloma, je parle un peut de francais
<Arkkis> Admiral_Chicago, I'm planning on installing windows on the drive at some point, and I think it'll take 30gigs or so (so, I have space to work with on the darn windows side)
<dialloma> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> Arkkis, best to do Windows before Linux...
<Arkkis> darn, the problem is, that I do not have the install medium just yet
<eelco> asimon: in rootshell both give now can not start X server
<nickay> Admiral_Chicago in the moounting option of usb drive there is mountpoint "/media/disk" there isn't any other option about mounting
<Arkkis> for windows that is
<KiDD420> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<dialloma> j'ai un problme de partitionnement de disque dur avec GParted sous kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> nickay, hmm,  check your /media folder
<Riddell> dialloma: #kubuntu-fr pour francais
<asimon> eelco: did you try this under a console under X (KDE)?
<eelco> yes.... :(
<luke_> Hey, if ive installed GDM, can i reinstall KDM?
<Arkkis> Admiral_Chicago, so, no /var /usr /tmp /etc needed? Just two partitions??
<Arkkis> :/
<Admiral_Chicago> Arkkis, use Qtparted in the live Cd and create a space of 275gb
<Arkkis> and?
<Admiral_Chicago> for the Linux install and have it formated as ext3
<Arkkis> one big chunk?
<nickay> Admiral_Chicago it is locked. I get error "You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/disk". I want to ask u if i change disk's permissions i will have problem to access it from windows?
<Kadran> hello
<sledge> linux-image-2.6.15-26-k7 definitely breaks sound with via_82xx!
<Admiral_Chicago> nickay, wait, what is your set up now?
<asimon> eelco: does it read 'can not _connect_' or 'can not start'?
<Admiral_Chicago> are you on the Dapper install Cd or what
<eelco> asimon: It suddenly works..... the adept program has accepted my user password
<asimon> eelco: very fishy
<thompa> sledge: i had problem with k7 but now i am using ubuntu64
<sledge> asimon: <><
<eelco> asimon: yes. but thanks for you help
<asimon> eelco: But it show once again: persistence pays off ;-)
<sledge> thompa: how good is the mixed 64/32-bit environment support nowadays?
<thompa> i dont know
<thompa> i can do everything except real player just now
<sledge> thompa: i'
<thompa> this is an amd64 duo core
<sledge> thompa: i'm running an amd64 laptop right now. I gave 64-bit ubuntu a spin about 3 months ago, but having to set up a chroot for 32-bit apps was too much of a hassle.
<thompa> i dont think cool and quiet is working
<sledge> thompa: Then I'll give it a couple of months... :)
<thompa> well now it got quiet, is the driver installed for this already
<nickay> Admiral_Chicago i login as root and is ok. Thanks for ur time
<plugs> umm how do i know what the root password is
<thompa> sledge: what are you using for web editing if any?
<thompa> im just trying kimagemapper
<thompa> i mean imagemapeditor
<sledge> thompa: web editing? I use gvim for almost all editing tasks.
<q__> &*^%$%#$#@
<thompa> cool
<sledge> q__: True dat.
<drwisnia> pl??
<larson9999> hmmm a streaming audio site a play on both linux and windows works in windows and in linux but in linux it stops after 10:40.
<xx> from poland is somebody
<andy1> My laptop tries to go to sleep about every 30 seconds whether i'm using it or not with kubuntu installed
<Prinz> hi people
<Prinz> :D
<Prinz> I need some help
<Prinz> how to play mp3 on amarok?
<Admiral_Chicago> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Admiral_Chicago> Prinz, chexk that
<andy1> hi Prinz...doesnt seem much going on in here although plenty of coming and going
<Admiral_Chicago> check that*
<andy1> i'm no expert but if i can help i will try
<Prinz> i can play mp3 using xmms
<Admiral_Chicago> pretty much, you have to enable mulitverse and universe, and install those packages
<Admiral_Chicago> Prinz, get that?
<Prinz> i'll try
<andy1> i was gonna say that
<andy1> lol
<intelikey> grub error 21
<Prinz> o.O
<intelikey> i found out why grub-install was erroring out.   kernel version.
<intelikey> so i got it installed.  now it just wont boot.   ;/
<intelikey> or was it error #17   hehhe i don't remember.
<Admiral_Chicago> Prinz, I'm Afk, but message me if you need me
<Prinz> okz
<intelikey> but that's not why im here.    any sujestions on how to work around this error?   --> The PPP daemon has died: No root priv error (exit code = 3)
<StreetSmart> Hey everyone. Im just wondering, after installing firefox with apt-get how come the icon didnt apear in my start menu under internet?
<StreetSmart> And how do I get it there?
<Prinz> Admiral_Chicago: "Package libxine-extracodecs is not available"
<intelikey> i'd kinda like to exec wvdial as user rather than having to enable root.
<Prinz> :|
<Admiral_Chicago> Prinz, did you enable universe/multiverse?
<Prinz> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, let me see
<intelikey> StreetSmart why use ff ?   konq is the browser ++     but at any rate you can start it from the command line or make a launcher on the desktop or panel or even manually add it to the menu.
<andy1> i did it before...installed firefox...when i rebooted the shortcut was in the start menu
<intelikey> update-menus   might help.
<Admiral_Chicago> Prinz, let me check it out on my own computer.
<intelikey> anyone have any clue on the pppd issue ?
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs worked fine for me
<Prinz> :(
<Prinz> your kernel is 2.6.15-26-386 ?
<intelikey> Prinz who you asking ?
<Prinz> Admiral_Chicago
<intelikey> k
<StreetSmart> intelikey: that command update-menus did not work.
<Admiral_Chicago> 2.6.15-26-686
<Prinz> hmm
<intelikey> StreetSmart did you run it as root ?
<intelikey> and StreetSmart i only said it 'might' help....  no promice there.
<StreetSmart> intelikey: i did run as root. lol i dont think the command even exists.
<Admiral_Chicago> try it in adept
<Admiral_Chicago> or copy and paste my command and run that
<Prinz> Admiral_Chicago: I'm downloading 2.6.15-26-686
<Admiral_Chicago> for some reason, I think you may have made a mistake
<Admiral_Chicago> Prinz, I ran libxine-extracodecs on an older kernel
<intelikey> man update-menus
<Prinz> okz... but my pc is a p4... and is running i386 kernel
<asimon> StreetSmart: Firefox appears in the menu, but just the icon is missing? Or is there no firefox at all in the menu?
<Prinz> rs
<intelikey> i think it's default on all *buntu systems.
<intelikey> but hey i'm always wrong.  just ask anyone that disagrees with me  :)
<Admiral_Chicago> my computer is a P4
<StreetSmart> asimon: firefox did not appear in the menu at all.
<Prinz> Admiral_Chicago: xine-extracodecs don't appear on adept
<linuxgoober> how do i check my fps with glxgears?
<StreetSmart> asimon: I have not restarted but thats why im asking. I dont want to restart.
<Admiral_Chicago> paste your sources.list please
<Prinz> okz
<asimon> StreetSmart: Try restarting just the panel, i.e. ALT-F2 and enter 'dcop kicker kicker restart'
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> linuxgoober: glxgears --printfps
<gnomefreak> or its -printfps cant remember
<Prinz> hehehe
<StreetSmart> asimon: Did not appear in the menu.
<yamal> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark   also works :)
<misfit> does anyone know if there is a way to "grep" through files using fish in konqueror?
<linuxgoober> none of those work gnomefreak :-/
<asimon> StreetSmart: Strange
<intelikey> StreetSmart "I dont want to restart."   good this is not M$ reboot windows.   just logout and login.  that will reset xorg.
<Prinz> Admiral_Chicago: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19839
<gnomefreak> linuxgoober: glxgears -printfps
<StreetSmart> asimon: :( I dont want to restart.... itll mess up my uptime!
<StreetSmart> asimon: were is the executable for firefox or any other program i install?
<linuxgoober> k
<Admiral_Chicago> Prinz, okay let me check it out
<asimon> StreetSmart: for firefox, it's /usr/bin/firefox
<StreetSmart> intelikey: alright
<Admiral_Chicago> you have the backdoor repo enabled?
<asimon> heheh, "backport", nobody wants a backdoor repo ;-)
<klerfayt> ok I'm using slight font antialiasing and RGB sub-pixel hinting http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/2363/snapshot4zs1.png - why is M so fat?
<intelikey> asimon backdoors can be fun >:] 
<Admiral_Chicago> asimon, oh yea thats right
<asimon> intelikey: I suppose that depends on which side of the line you are.
<intelikey> or on who you are interacting with....
<Prinz> Admiral_Chicago: I have downloaded kernel for i686... I will try using it
<klerfayt> or should I turn off antialiasing then I use sub-pixel hinting?
<Admiral_Chicago> Prinz, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19840 this is my sources.list
<Prinz> okz
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm not saying you should use it, but you may want to look at it
<Prinz> hehehe
<Prinz> I will try using it
<intelikey> careful about the markup there
<asimon> klerfayt: Maybe it gets better if you change the hinting from slight to full?
<intelikey> if you just use the download save as button you will get M$ markup   copy and paste the contents of the pastebin  and you avoid M$ markup
<klerfayt> asimon: ok I'll try, but full antialiasing is slower
<klerfayt> asimon: M, N and A are still fatter
<root> im attempted to install the nvidia drivers with the .run from their site, and it is asking for the kernel source, where do i get that?
<Dark_Oppressor> oops
<Dark_Oppressor> accidentally left the channel, im not used to irssi haha
<klerfayt> Dark_Oppressor: you can install latest nvidia drivers using apt
<Dark_Oppressor> oh, really?
<Dark_Oppressor> how would i go about doing that
<asimon> klerfayt: which font is this?
<klerfayt> Dark_Oppressor: yes you need to enable Multiverse and Univeres repositories
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Prinz> Admiral_Chicago: I found libxine-extracodecs using your sources
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<Admiral_Chicago> cool
<Prinz> lol
<klerfayt> asimon: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gamin/+bug/36581
<Dark_Oppressor> ok, how would i go about shutting down X and having only a terminal?
<Prinz> Admiral_Chicago: and...
<intelikey> Dark_Oppressor sudo killall kdm
<Prinz> Admiral_Chicago: Amarok is running mp3 now!!!!
<Admiral_Chicago> awesome
<Prinz> lol
<Dark_Oppressor> alrigt thanks
<Dark_Oppressor> ill go try that
<klerfayt> Dark_Oppressor: no. after you install nvidia-glx package you just run sudo nvidia-xconfig and logout
<Dark_Oppressor> oooh ok
<Dark_Oppressor> cool
<Dark_Oppressor> ill go do that then :D
<Doodluv> Prinz: how did you do it?
<Prinz> Doodluv: I used sources.list of Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19840
<Admiral_Chicago> is the sources.list I gave him, If I linked it right
<Prinz> the default list... don't found libxine-extracodecs
<intelikey>  any sujestions on how to work around this error?   --> The PPP daemon has died: No root priv error (exit code = 3)
<Prinz> I will reboot now with i686
<Prinz> ^^
<intelikey> mounted nosuid, and no root is locked
<intelikey> somebody ?
<Doodluv> Prinz: ok thanks
<Doodluv> Admiral_Chicago: thanks
<intelikey> Doodluv too late. -:- SignOff Prinz: #kubuntu ("rebooting"
<klerfayt> asimon: could the reason be msttcorefonts?
<plugs> how do i find out the root password?
<intelikey> nobody ?
<Doodluv> your right
<intelikey> plugs there isn't one.
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<luksan_> plugs: impossible
<thasa42> anyone know of an opensource burnprog for windows?
<intelikey> if you want a root passwd you will have to set it.
<asimon> klerfayt: Well, it could be that some fonts render worse than others.
<Dark_Oppressor> i installed nvidia-glx, ran nvidia-xconfig, and logged out and in, but i dont see any difference
<intelikey> no thoughts  no sysadmins around ?
<klerfayt> Dark_Oppressor: my mistake
<StreetSmart> intelikey: hey. after logging out. everytime i install a program it automaticaly comes in the menu... weird.
<klerfayt> Dark_Oppressor: if you log out then click on "menu" and choose "restarrt X"
<Dark_Oppressor> ahh ok, ill go try that
<klerfayt> Dark_Oppressor: logging out doesn't restart X by default
<intelikey> StreetSmart aint kde kewl !
<StreetSmart> intelikey: does kububtu come with ksynaptic already installed?
<intelikey> StreetSmart no  adept
<klerfayt> StreetSmart: no
<StreetSmart> ah.
<StreetSmart> thanks :P
<intelikey> you can install synaptic ifn ya want it.
<nanotube> Dark_Oppressor: you need to reconfigure xserver-org to use nvidia
<Admiral_Chicago> nanotube, he quit
<nanotube> Admiral_Chicago: :-)
<nanotube> I'm too slow
<Admiral_Chicago> yea I did the same thing
<nanotube> I'm browsing on the internet an canot find answer, can anyone give me hint how to alias my ra0 to eth0?
<intelikey> StreetSmart also it's a good idea to learn how to use the cli package manager frontend of your choice.   apt or aptitude.       FYI all package tool in *buntu are frontends to dpkg = the debian package manager.
<Dark_Oppressor> klerfayt: that did the trick, thanks
<intelikey> tools
<intelikey> apt is really simple to use, and is installed by default on all debian/*buntu systems.     apt-cache search <string>   to search   and apt-get install/remove <pack-name>    to add or remove them respectively
<klerfayt> Dark_Oppressor: only problem seems to be that nvidia-settings keep resetting every time I log in (at least for me)
<nat> so do you now the hack for msn
<posthuman> !opengl
<ubotu> I know nothing about opengl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nat> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Dark_Oppressor> klerfayt: i have two monitors, but the entire Monitor Orientation section is greyed out
<intelikey> nat  gaim
<posthuman> can you enable direct rendering with the opensource nvidia drive, or is that not possible?
<posthuman> the nv one
<intelikey> anyone know how to fix grub error 21 ?
<daign> kl
<nat> kl daigh
<nat> ur mum
<nat> lol
<daign> ur dad
<nat> lol
<nat> lol
<nat> lol
<nat> ur mum
<nat> ur mum
<nat> ur mum
<nat> lol
<nat> ur mum
<nat> ur mum
<nat> ur mum
<nat> lol
<nat> lol
<nat> lol
<nat> lol
<nat> ur mum
<daign> ur dad
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<intelikey> nat it's easier to just use /quit   or /exit    then you don't get klined and can come back....
<daign> ur sister if u got one
<cbowen> Anybody know how to printer to a Fedora Core 5 CUPS server from Dapper?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<posthuman> !nv
<ubotu> I know nothing about nv - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soulrider> i see its rather empty here today
<arturs> I can not work with google mail - ERROR:node
<asimon> soulrider: It's Saturday, some people prefer to go out instead of hanging around in IRC  ;-)
<intelikey> asimon blasphemy
<intelikey> trator
<intelikey> traitor that is     hehhe
<soulrider> yea lol
<arturs> How can work with node in Konqueror
<arturs> ?
<soulrider> nerd rule #1, NEVER go to an open space
<soulrider> im gonna have to go
<soulrider> apparently im gonna have to reinstall windoze adn then restore friggin grub
<soulrider> so
<soulrider> bbl
<intelikey> ok anyone know anything about grub ?
<intelikey> anything useful at all ?
<arturs> 
<arturs> something:)
<intelikey> error 21
<intelikey> reason for that is 'cant find disk'
<intelikey> so if i have hdd's in /boot/grub/device.map  that have no partition   would that cause that error ?
<tlp> Hi. I'm attempting to enable mp3 support and have followed the steps here: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s -- However, libxine-extracodecs is not listed, and I do have the multiverse repository enabled.
<intelikey> secondly will changes to /boot/grub/devices.map affect grub   or does one have to reinstall grub to get that to affect grub ?
<intelikey> tlp someone just went over that.   try the repos listed here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19840
<intelikey> don't forget to update after any changes to your sources.list.
<tlp> I'll look at that. Thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> !loco
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<intelikey> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, the wikipedia enty for Linux disto comparisons is off
<intelikey> why isn't   sox (cli based)  listed in that....?
<Dark_Oppressor> i have the taskbar set to auto hide itself when i move the mouse away, and it's been working, but all the sudden it disappeared and now it wont come back
<asimon> intelikey: changes to devices.map take effect without the need to reinstall grub. The grub shell reads this file.
<Admiral_Chicago> they say the default package manager is synaptic
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm pretty sure its apt-get
<intelikey> asimon thank you.   and any clue on the other Q ?
<tlp> intelikey: Do you know which one of those repositories contains that specifically?
<intelikey> so if i have hdd's in /boot/grub/device.map  that have no partition   would that cause that error ?    <--- that one.
<tlp> Tried the first one.
<Admiral_Chicago> tlp, do a !info <package>
<asimon> intelikey: Only that the error indicates that the device does not exist or is not recognized by the system.
<intelikey> tlp no but the list looks pretty comprehinsive.  i'd use the whole file.
<Admiral_Chicago> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In repository main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> for example
<tlp> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<intelikey> asimon yes.    and i don't think grub is powerfull enough to boot an hd without partitions
<tlp> Admiral_Chicago: hehe, that didn't tell me anything :-/
<asimon> intelikey: This I don't know.
<Admiral_Chicago> ah tlp, yes its in multiverse
<intelikey> asimon so lets assume for a moment that, that is the issue.    just commenting out those disks should solve it ?
<Admiral_Chicago> tlp, I gave someone help earlier finding this package
<Admiral_Chicago> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19840
<Admiral_Chicago> they used my sources.list
<tlp> Yes. I'm wondering which one of those specific repositories has that file. Maybe I'll just use that whole list. Where can I find sources.list?
<intelikey> i'll go try it.    booting is no big deal anyway.   i can always use a floppy disk.    "now that i built a kernel that will fit on a floppy"
<tlp> (on my system)
<tlp> /etc/apt/ I'm assuming?
<intelikey> tlp package name ?
<asimon> intelikey: As I understand grub usually guesses the mapping automatically right and devices.map is needed only in rare situtaions.
<tlp> intelikey: libxine-extracodecs
<intelikey> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<intelikey> there   ^
<tlp> Yes. I just did that :-)
<tlp> I mean the repository URL.
<Admiral_Chicago> tlp, yea etc/apt/sources.list
<tlp> The multiverse URL I have doesn't work.
<intelikey> asimon then grub will probably never be able to boot anything on this box.
<Admiral_Chicago> err /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> i'll go test anyway.
<Admiral_Chicago> tlp, good luck
<joshpi> Some one help me Pleas
<tlp> Admiral_Chicago: Thanks. Am fetching updates with your list now.
<Admiral_Chicago> and if you need help, go ask hybrid
<Admiral_Chicago> cool
<joshpi> thanks
<joshpi> I'll ask hybrid
<tlp> Found it. Thanks again.
<tlp> Bah. And now I can't find w32codecs.
<BluesKaj> anyone know where i can find the tovid gui ...been searching for for a while and sen lots of refernces to how great it is but no sources are mentioned !
<Shannon1> hi everyone ,, can anyone help me with how to make ltserial load automatically,, I cant use my modem  unless i do modprobe ltserial,,
<marquezb> alguien que hable espanol
<BluesKaj> !tovid gui
<ubotu> I know nothing about tovid gui - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<marquezb> gracias
<BluesKaj> !tovid
<ubotu> I know nothing about tovid - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<asimon> Shannon1: You can add the module name to /etc/modules, then it's loaded automatically during boot.
<joshpi> can someone help me please
<Shannon1> asimon: I have my 2 module ltmodem and ltserial in "uname -a"/extra
<Shannon1> but still ,, they dont seem to load unless I do modprobe
<visik7> why gnome is so dumb ?
<visik7> I can't understand why I can't set a background for each workspace
<Shannon1> and I notice its in /lib/modules/2.6.19.386/extra  not etc modules
<Shannon1> asimon: I dont have any etc/modules I have modprobe.d and modutils
<Shannon1> Im I missin something?
<gekko`> i had read somewhere that you can mount .bin/.cue files w/o having to burn them, anybody knows how?
<asimon> Shannon1: Normaly there is a /etc/modules file. But the format is easy. Every single line contains a name of a module to load. Lines starting with # are ignored
<asimon> Shannon1: See here for my /etc/modules file:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19843 , so I recommend to just create one and add the two modules you want to load automatically
<Shannon1> asimon: ah ha! a module file,, was looking fo rfolder. your right ,, there is a modules file,,
<tlp> So, I've installed libxine-extracodecs and yet Amarok still refuses to play mp3s.
<tlp> It will happily play oggs, though.
<asimon> Shannon1: Ah, I should have mentioned that.
<Shannon1> so if I just add ltmodem and ltserial thats it?
<Shannon1> dont I have to put down a route of some sort, so it can find it easily
<asimon> Shannon1: It should work, modprobe will know where to find the modules.
<Shannon1> ill reboot and let you know, in a minute,, dont go away  ;)
<jbirdAngel> Hello
<jbirdAngel> does the proprietary software, windows media player, quicktime, etc. can they play the open source ogg mp3 alternative and the open source .mov /.avi type alternative?
<Shannon1> asimon: it worked like a charm,, thx very much,, your a doll xxx
<asimon> Shannon1: Good. :)
<Shannon1> have a nice evening.. all..
<coachj> class tonight at ubuntu-classroom
<omeow> What will it be about?
<Ireclan> Who maintains the Application Handbooks?
<Dodger_> omeow: tonight is the intro to IRC class
<Dodger_> which, i have to wonder
<omeow> How are you going to communicate with people if they're new to IRC?
<Dodger_> precisely :P
<omeow> Obviously, they won't be using it at the time?
<Dodger_> i imagine the class goes a little more in depth than just connecting and joining a channel
<omeow> Oh well... nothing new for me there.
<omeow> Give me a poke when it'll be about how to manage start up services/speeding up the boot process. :)
<Ireclan> Errrrrm..........
<Ireclan> <Ireclan> Who maintains the Application Handbooks?
<neoncode> Do MSN webcams work in the new version of Kopete?
<claudio> hi
<omeow> hello
<Ireclan> I suppose no one knows what I'm talking about...
<claudio> i need some help
<claudio> anyone pls
<Ireclan> You know the Kubuntu Desktop Guide?
<omeow> Ireclan, I suppose that would be listed on the first page of the handbook?
<Dodger_> claudio: help with what?
<claudio> basically make amaroK play mp3
<claudio> any help Dodger?
<Ireclan> Ok. So, how do I access the handbook for a particular application?
* omeow waits for someone to trigger a bot.
<omeow> Ireclan, press f1 while in the application?
<Ireclan> Oh! So, there are no online versions?
<omeow> Need to have the handbook installed, obviously. But I think the kde helpcenter is a searchable database of all these handbooks.
<omeow> I think that depends per application.
<omeow> Which handbook are you looking for?
<Dodger_> hold on claudio
<claudio> pls guys help me :)
<claudio> ok Dodger
<Dodger_> sorry... trying to remember how i did this   -  try installing the libxine-extracodecs package
<Dodger_> and setting amarok to use the xine engine
<Ireclan> As many as I can access and print. I don't yet know how to print from Kubuntu.
<claudio> ok, but i cant find that extracodescs
<Ireclan> I'm speaking from my windows partition currently.
<omeow> claudio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<omeow> Ireclan, what keeps you from printing in kubuntu?
<claudio> yaeh i have tried that Dodger
<claudio> im not able to find those "extracodecs"
<omeow> Read the page I linked to yet, claudio?
<claudio> ys i have
<omeow> Honestly?
<Dodger_> run 'aptitude search libxine-extracodecs' in a terminal
<claudio> ok typing now
<omeow> It won't find the package, because you haven't set up the universe and multiverse repositories.
<Ireclan> I don't know how. I'm a total Linux noob. Before touching ANYTHING on my newly installed Kubuntu system, I figured I'd read up and get informed, you know?
<omeow> If you really had read the page I linked to, you would have known.
<Dodger_> ah... good call omeow
<claudio> yes thats it omeow the repositories
<omeow> Ireclan, which printer do you have?
<claudio> that particular package must be in universe right?
<omeow> Most probably.
<claudio> ok, coz i ran apt-get and nothing happen
<claudio> thanx guys
<omeow> read the page yet? :) it links to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Ireclan> HP Deskjet 832C.
<claudio> thanx omeow & Dodger
<omeow> Ireclan, I don't think you'll have much problems setting up a local printer on kubuntu. I haven't tried a network printer, because there's no interface for it it seems. Lots of text-file editing, etc.
<omeow> What you do is, you go to "System Settings" then printers, add printer, then follow the wizard.
<omeow> Go reboot and I'll help some more if I can.
<Ireclan> Ah. OK. I'll do that later, after I finish the Desktop Guide.
<omeow> You mean finish printing it? :)
<edu> How Can I set up my Lucent Winmodem? (with the K7 kernel)
<Ireclan> I am curios though...Why do some people use GNOME, yet others KDE? Surely there are reasons...
<Ireclan> *curious
<omeow> Some people like different looks and feels.
<claudio> i prefer KDE
<omeow> Must be the reason why you're using kubuntu then, eh? ;)
<claudio> exactly omeow
<omeow> I must say Ireclan, you seem to be one of the few that actually reads the desktop guide.
<claudio> basically i came from other KDE based distro so...
<omeow> You probably won't have any trouble installing extra audio codecs for mp3 playback.
<Ireclan> I really wanted Ubuntu. But Ubuntu would not install. Kubuntu did. Not only did Kubuntu install, it did so much faster than Ubuntu attempted to.
<claudio> ok omeow, my mistake must in the repositories
<omeow> How come ubuntu did not install?
<Ireclan> It just...hung, around step 2.
<edu> Mhhhhhhhh KDE is superior than GNOME, not only in the visuals, but also in usuability (sorry for my little English9
<omeow> Let's not start about that again... :)
<Ireclan> No error message, nothing.
<edu> mhh flames
<omeow> Certainly strange.
<Ireclan> The window for step 2 just stopped rendering at a certain point.
<omeow> I think that happened for me too once. I was trying out the DVD for kubuntu.
<Ireclan> The hard drive was still whirling, and the CD drive was lighting up, but nothing ever happened.
<Ireclan> After waiting 15 minutes, I just turned it off.
<Ireclan> Then I tried graphical safe mode.
<claudio> ok god Ireclan
<Ireclan> THAT was fun.
<Ireclan> X-Server crashed on me IMMEDIATLY.
<claudio> i thinsk thats frustattinh
<edu> Ireclan, do you use a PC or a laptop?
<Ireclan> PC.
<edu> how old is it?
<claudio> i use laptop edu
<larson9999> well, this is a little goofy.  i've been getting lockups lately.  since i installed a buch of stuff via unorthodox methods, i figured i'd reinstall.  i did reinstall but for some reason my network card isn't recognized now.  never had a problem with this card before.  booted to windows and it works fine.
<Ireclan> What was funny was when Kubuntu loaded step 2 in a jiffy.
<Ireclan> NO PROBLEMS.
<Ireclan> AT ALL.
<claudio> in fact kubuntu runs everything in my acer
<Ireclan> Weird, huh?
<Ireclan> Edu, my PC is about a year old.
<Ireclan> HP.
<Ireclan> Anywho, so that's why I use KDE.
<Ireclan> It's not like I really had a choice, but, meh.
<Kr4t05> !tell me about nvidia
<Kr4t05> Aw...
<BrigadierFrog> hello, where the $@%# is xorgcfg in kubuntu?
<larson9999> BrigadierFrog, xorg.conf?
<Kr4t05> BrigadierFrog: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<omeow> Well, Ireclan, hopefully if you ever get used to KDE and then switch to gnome, you'll notice why some people use gnome but others prefer KDE. I think the difference is quite easy to spot.
<Ireclan> After using Kubuntu, I was told I COULD revert to GNOME, but I figured that would be alot of hassel.
<BrigadierFrog> no no, the program that lets you generate the xorg.conf file through questions
<BrigadierFrog> xorgcfg
<Kr4t05> !tell me about automatix
<Ireclan> So, I have one burning question...
<larson9999> i can't figure out how anyone would like gnome.  but that's just me.
<edu> hahahaha
<Ireclan> Are there dial-up hardware modems?
<edu> i think gnome is like windows 95 with a nicer theme hahahhaha
<edu> but it's easier for developers, the gtk envioroment, or that's what they say.
<CVirus> how can I refresh my KDE menu ?
<claudio> only for old ISA slots Ireclan
<Ireclan> ...You're kidding...
<claudio> no hhehe
<omeow> CVirus, press F2 and type kbuildsycoca then click run.
<omeow> (or press enter)
<Ireclan> So, now I HAVE to run the dreaded Winmodem guantlet?
<edu> Ireclan
<edu> I am using a hardware dial up modem.
<edu> Right now.
<CVirus> omeow: Thanks
<Ireclan> !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<edu> Is on the serial port.
<Ireclan> REALLY?!
<edu> It's an US Robotics 56k EXT
<edu> from the year 98
<edu> look at google
<Ireclan> Hmmmmm.......
<edu> it's the most sold modem at that time, I think...
<Ireclan> Any idea who would carry such a thing?
<omeow> CVirus, I meant alt+f2 by the way. :)
<edu> and as you can see, it has a great quality (it serves as in the first day)
<edu> Ireclan, are you interested in that modem?
<CVirus> omeow: i ran kbuildsycoca in whatever way :-p
<omeow> Sure, just thought I'd clarify.
<edu> They sell it today, but it's...expensive, compared to the soft modems :-(
<edu> Perhaps you could see in a second hand store, at a good price, if you can't then look at the internet.
<claudio> ok guys im leaving, thanx again. bye
<Ireclan> Sure I'm interested in a Hardware modem. They're a snap for Kubuntu to use, when compared with Winmodems. Right?
<edu> Right
<edu> but I have a LT Winmodem and it worked ....however! it worked with the i386 kernel, nor with k7!
<Ireclan> So, would Wal-mart or Radio Shack carry these "Hard" modems, perhapse?
<edu> Perhaps
<edu> You live in the USA?
<Ireclan> Yep.
<carlos> tuxtux
<edu> wait a second
<Hawkwind> Ireclan: Walmart doesn't but places like BestBuy have them for about $30 as I used one and bought one from there about 5 years ago when I started out on Linux
<edu> hey
<edu> one question
<edu> a controller based modem is the same as a win modem, isn't it?
<Ireclan> I believe so.
<Ireclan> Wait.......no........
<edu> http://wwwhttp://www.usr.com/support/product-template.asp?prod=5686e.usr.com/support/product-template.asp?prod=5686e+
<Ireclan> I believe a controllerLESS modem is the same.
<edu> beacuse this modem seems to have linux support
<edu> and it's newer than mine
<edu> (and uglier, lol)
<edu>  Modem is compatible with Windows Server 2003, XP 64 bit, Server 2003 64 bit, XP, Windows NT 4.0, Windows 2000, Windows ME, Windows 98, Windows 95, Windows 3.1, Linux and DOS.**
<edu> i think you could buy that one
<Ireclan> I could....
<soulrider> hi everyone
<soulrider> i again lost my grub :P
<Dark_Oppressor> is there a way to make double clicking icons open them, and single clicking just selecting them?
<soulrider> im following the instructions ont he site but im not being able to recover it
<edu> However, isn't it a bit..expansive?
<edu> http://www.productshippingcenter.com/cgi-bin/ShoppingCart.asp?msg=&vcid=UR
<edu> 94.95
<edu> Maybe you could find the older one cheaper
<Ireclan> Ya. Perhapse. Or, if all else fails, I run the dreaded Winmodem gauntlet.
<billytwowilly> hey, when are the reps going to be un screwed up?
<billytwowilly> err. repos
<jott_> Ireclan: go to ebay and get a good old us robotics v92 modem for 1-5$ ...
<edu> so, is there anyway of setting up the lt modem in the k7 kernel?
<Ireclan> Perhapse....
<Ireclan> Oh. Well, the Desktop Guide claims there MIGHT be. Not sure.
<edu> mhhhh
<Josh> Tommy
<Josh> hi
<Josh> wtf
<Josh> is
<Josh> this
<Josh> /s -m irc.efak.net -j #efak
<Josh> /s -m irc.efak.net -j #efak
<Josh> /s -m irc.efak.net -j #efak
<Josh> /s -m irc.efak.net -j #efak
<Josh> /s -m irc.efak.net -j #efak
<Josh> /s -m irc.efak.net -j #efak
<Josh> /s -m irc.efak.net -j #efak
<Hawkwind> Josh: Please stop
<Josh> /s -m irc.efak.net -j #efak
<Hawkwind> !ops
<Josh> /s -m irc.efak.net -j #efak
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, uniq, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<Josh> /s -m irc.efak.net -j #efak
<Josh> /s -m irc.efak.net -j #efak
<Josh> /s -m irc.efak.net -j #efak
<Josh> /s -m irc.efak.net -j #efak
<Josh> /s -m irc.efak.net -j #efak
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<TehKewl1> he set a timer
<Hawkwind> nalioth: Thank you :)
<nalioth> boy that /exec'll get ya every time
<Josh> <Rictoo> <3 Kirby
<Josh> <Rictoo> no thx, what?
<Josh> <Tommy> no kirbies
<soulrider> Hawkwind: im gonna need you help 0=)
<TehKewl1> ok ban time
<Hawkwind> soulrider: With ?
<soulrider> recovering my grub
<Josh> il ban your face
<soulrider> i already tried everything in the wiki
<TehKewl1> trolling too
<soulrider> and coulnt fix it
<Josh> il ban your face
<Hawkwind> soulrider: I have no idea.  I know lilo and not grub unfortunately
<Josh> il ban your face TehKewl1
<soulrider> aww :(
<Hawkwind> nalioth: Please get rid of this guy for us
<Josh> get rid of your self
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@dialup-128.138.221.203.acc03-beac-mcy.comindico.com.au]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<sotired> hey all...
<soulrider> hey
<Hawkwind> Hey there sotired
<sotired> this isnt really a kubuntu issue as much as ubuntu issue...but i cant find an answer and this room has always been helpful
<sotired> when i plug in my wireles card in the live cd environment it works, however when i install, it will not work, whats worse is once i plug it in ubuntu will not run any porgrams, inluding network config and terminal
<sotired> im using gnome on a laptop
<soulrider> yay, Hawkwind i found some instruction on the forums and i think i did it
<soulrider> ill eb right back :)
<goop2> Im having trouble with AmaroK.. it wont make any noise :/
<noiesmo> goop2, sudo apt-get install libmad0 libxine-extracodecs
<noiesmo> goop2, set amarok to use xine engine
<noiesmo> goop2, you'll need universe and multiverse repos
<shadeofgrey> sup everybody
<shadeofgrey> where are fonts stored and how do i add new ones?
<goop2> noiesmo: alright Ill give it a try.. thanks :)
<shadeofgrey> i have over a thousand .ttf fonts i want avaiklable to my user
<TehKewl1> try the font installer
<TehKewl1> in the system settings
<noiesmo> goop2, np heres a good guide for http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<typer84> hi guys
<typer84> I'm a total NOOB
<TehKewl1> ok ok
<typer84> anyone can help me?
<TehKewl1> I can help noobs
<typer84> thanks
<shadeofgrey> olkay
<typer84> I have nvidia driver for my geforce 6600
<shadeofgrey> how the hell do you turn off milkitary time??
<typer84> how can I install it?
<TehKewl1> what kind of file?
<TehKewl1> deb?
<typer84> .run
<thasa42> where are knotes saved?
<TehKewl1> hmm
<typer84> i have this NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run
<TehKewl1> umm, did you try installing it in adept
<typer84> how? total noob....
<TehKewl1> though I think NVIDIA drivers come default
<TehKewl1> go to the K menu and then system settings
<Hawkwind> !nvidia > typer84
<Hawkwind> typer84: Follow the instructions the bot just told you in pm
<TehKewl1> your replacing me with a bot :(
<typer84> ok I try
<cerda> is there any reason for my torrents are slow because KTorrent???
<TehKewl1> what is your internet speed?
<cerda> 300kbps
<TehKewl1> and what are you getting
<edu> bye
<TehKewl1> in Ktorrent
<cerda> actually the download rate is not estable
<typer84> I can't find Administration then Synaptic Package Manager
<TehKewl1> so try getting azureus
<cerda> right now im getting 8, 10, 11, 13, 14, 4, 5, 2, 1 ,2 kb/seg in a new torrent
<TehKewl1> how many seeds?
<cerda> it says 20 Peers
<Hawkwind> How many seeds though
<Hawkwind> Torrents usually start off slow then speed up
<cerda> 1281
<TehKewl1> woah
<cerda> yes i know
<TehKewl1> thats a fair bit
<TehKewl1> try getting azureus
<cerda> yes ill do it
<TehKewl1> it's generally quite good
<thasa42> and what would the client have to do with the speed?
<TehKewl1> depends... if Ktorrent isnt working properly
<thasa42> then it's the settings..
<cerda> ill just try azureus and see what i get
<cerda> thasa42 do u use it?
<thasa42> azureus?ktorrent? other client?
<cerda> ktorrent
<thasa42> no.
<Prinz> why kde don't shutdown correctly?
<marxluz> hello
<Prinz> hi
<marxluz> i'm new in the room
<Prinz> I too..
<marxluz> i'm experimenting kubuntu
<marxluz> where r u from?
<BR_Prinz> I'm from Brazil
<marxluz> me 2
<BR_Prinz> lol
<marxluz> =)
<marxluz> d qual estado vc ?
<BR_Prinz> Rondnia
<Hawkwind> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<BR_Prinz> lol... he's cutting us
<marxluz> how can i install xgl in kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> !xgl > marxluz
<DFM> Good evening all.
<DFM> Looking for advise on getting a Linksys wpc11 v1 working on Kubuntu Dapper.
<DFM> I have downloaded the XP driver and loaded it using ndiswrapper but it will only show the driver as being installed.
<DFM> Cannot locate the card.
<DFM> Have searched the forums and all I can find is info on installing the v4 card.
<DFM> Does anyone know of the v1 card will work and if so can you point me in the right direction to learn how to make it work?
<noiesmo> DFM, is this a laptop or norm system
<apeman2020> Hello all..
<apeman2020> does anyone use a mail server hosted on there ubuntu box?
<DFM> sorry it is a Thinkpad a21m
<dek> somebody help me to configure my network with my Windows XP PC, Samba doesn't seem to recognise the other PC shared drives
<noiesmo> DFM, built in card then or pcmcia
<DFM> pcmcia
<DFM> Linksys WPC11 v1
<noiesmo> DFM, ok so cards in when you boot check dmesg see if kernel sees it
<mmorris> is it possible to start a non-kubuntu application for a terminal in the root shell?  B/c the command I want to run must be ran from the root shell, therefore I can't just make an app for it without having to type in the <sudo -i> and then at the password field having to ender <password>
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue8
<DFM> I have removed the driver listed for the v4 card since I can't find a driver for the v1
<DFM> should I reinstall the v4 driver then reboot to see what the dmesg says?
<mmorris> can anyone help?
<DFM> I doubt the v4 driver will work but it's all I found
<doppelganger> mike?
<noiesmo> DFM, yeh i would i found my d-link ard liked to be in on boot and then dmesg shows it then i used ndiswrapper to install driver
<mmorris> My boy
<doppelganger> whassssaaap
<mmorris> My boy
<doppelganger> ;)
<plugs> once i've installed a program in wine, how do i run it?
<mmorris> I'm trying to play around with this stinkin computer
<mmorris> It's killin me
<DFM> forgive since I have been playing with Linux for just over a year but I am unfamiliar with dmesg.
<nnn0> :)
<mmorris> Hey... watch this...
<doppelganger> hey, in the chat room type "/join #trey
<DFM> What is it and how do I get to it?
<nnn0> ehehe
<noiesmo> DFM, ok open terminal or konsole and type dmesg
<DFM> duh that's what I was thinking but unsure
<DFM> let me reinstall the driver and reboot and I will be right back, thanks
<IRCLemur> Hello! :)
<rr72> who logs this channel besides the bot who was not here on the 24th of july
<noiesmo> DFM, ok reboot card pluged in then check dmesg then install driver
<DFM> ok
<plugs> how do i run a program in wine after i install it?
<rr72> May I /msg someone who logs this channel? The bot wasn't here.
<CVirus> plugs: wine prog.exe
<IRCLemur> Let me first state that I'm on a Dell Inspiron with a 5.59GB HD. Windows2000 is currently running & I have a strong wish to repartition my drive & install Kubuntu dual boot with windows....
<IRCLemur> Is it possible? lol
<DFM> I think it is but you may not be able to install a lot of packages.
<IRCLemur> I have an external HD for files.... but the BIOS of this laptop does not support USB boot. :(
<Kr4t05> IRCLemur: get a new hard drive for your laptop. www.newegg.com
<IRCLemur> I knew that was going to be one of the first things said... lol
<Kr4t05> If you manage to squeeze both Windows and Ubuntu onto 5.59GB, I will applaud you.
<rr72> just don't use kde
<Kr4t05> IRCLemur: You might manage it with Xubuntu.
<IRCLemur> is there no way to boot from USB in my case?
<Kr4t05> IRCLemur: Unless you fiind a BIOS update that will allow it.
<DFM> not if you bios doesn't support it
<DFM> Ok Noiesmo I have rebooted and ran the dmesg. What am I looking for?
<noiesmo> DFM, any thing that mentions your wifi
<noiesmo> DFM, also do lspci and see if cards there
<noiesmo> DFM, if its there in lspci then try install driver with ndiswrapper there is ndisgtk a gui for ndiswrapper also
<DFM> ok. ouotput is long. I believe it is showing up as eth1 and says it is a prism 1
<DFM> the eth0 is built in
<DFM> I am going to check now and see if it shows both. it usually does but eth0 doesn't have an IP
<DFM> ok in system settings under network settings it shows both like I said. Let me run the lspci and see if it's there
<noiesmo> DFM, k
<DFM> the lspci only list the built in intel nic
<rr72> how do i get rid of flicker?
<rr72> i see horizontal lines on my screen onl on the right side in the middle
<noiesmo> DFM, hmmm it should have listed the card
<DFM> I have tried this with 2 different brands of card's and neither show up in the lspci
<noiesmo> DFM, whats uname -a return
<DFM> linux thinkpad 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT and then the date
<rr72> i even see the lines on the login screen for kdm
* IRCLemur is downloading Xubuntu to check it out.
<noiesmo> DFM, ok same as my laptop odd it should have see a card
<AegeanLinux> ~qtcurve
<rr72> who logs this channel? the bot wasnt here when i need logs
<AegeanLinux> !qtcurve
<ubotu> I know nothing about qtcurve - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<crimsun> rr72: during what period?
<DFM> neither of the cards show up and one is new. this was a working win98 with working pcmcia slot before I loaded Dapper
<rr72> the 24th of july -6:00 gmt time
<DFM> I am not above reloading the whole thing with the card in the slot if I need to
<DFM> I got the laptop to learn with anyway
<noiesmo> DFM, can you get it on line with wire
<DFM> on now
<noiesmo> DFM, if so maybe do a dist-upgrade
<DFM> in irc with my win machine and have laptop next to me
<DFM> ok I have added all the repositories and done an apt-get update and upgrade fromt he shell
<DFM> is that what you are talking about?
<rr72> crimsun~ is that u?
<noiesmo> DFM, yes but try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DFM> k
<mmorris_> join #trey
<DFM> says an upgrade will be 12k and not need any additional disk space
<DFM> in process
<rr72> who logs this channel? i would like to speak with a person not a bot since the bot wasnt here when i need logs
<crimsun> rr72: I don't know of any other official logger.
<noiesmo> DFM, how much is download
<DFM> 12k
<DFM> 12kB
<DFM> could it be because I installed a 686 kernel/
<noiesmo> DFM, you could try 386 I just noticed im on 386 might help my laptops a p3 800mhz
<rr72> !logs > ubotu
<DFM> Mine is a p3 700
<rr72> pIII 850mhz coppermine
<rr72> i use 686 stuff fine
<DFM> I was reading that the 686 kernel was for p2 and p3 so I installed it and seen boost in performance
<DFM> i can boot into a 386 kernel and try it there
<noiesmo> DFM, mine runs nice on 386
* rr72 waves to soulrider
<noiesmo> DFM, yep do
<DFM> k
<soulrider> hey
* noiesmo makes coffee
<soulrider> yay today i recovered my grub by myself :P
<soulrider> following the instructions and using my common sense: P
<rr72> soulrider~ do u remember my signal 11 error?
<DFM> be right back my daughter wants something to eat
<rr72> lmao
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> i think i remember you mentioned it
<soulrider> ad signal 11 error sounds so sci fi movie lol
<rr72> weak ago it happend, i need logs from the 24th to help me problem
<rr72> my*
<DaemonLee> Okay, quick question for ya'll.
<soulrider> :O
<DaemonLee> How the hell do I make my clock non-military time?
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> 42 rulz :P
<soulrider> 24*
<DaemonLee> I mean, I'm a fan and everything...
<DaemonLee> and I know military time and have to use it on forms...
<DaemonLee> but. It's not good for impulse look.
<soulrider> how about
<soulrider> right click > date and time format
<DaemonLee> Like "CRAP! WHAT TIME IS IT?!"
<shadeofgrey> i need to know the answer to that same questioon
<soulrider> maybe you can change it there
<shadeofgrey> no rthats not ikt
<shadeofgrey> i already checked there
<soulrider> uhm
<DaemonLee> BRB
<soulrider> i dont know :/
<soulrider> since we use 24 hour format here it doesnt really bother me
<soulrider> but i allways get confused with 12 pm and 12 am
<DaemonLee> What the hell...
<DaemonLee> I'm logging out and now Ubuntu refuses to close XCHAT.
<soulrider> :/
<noiesmo> DFM, did the 386 kernel make any diff
<DFM> just got back from getting my daughter some food. let me log into kde and check
<DaemonLee> Help.
<noiesmo> DFM, np ;)
<DaemonLee> Tower possessed. Won't let me log out. Kinda stuck at XCHAT and AMSN.
<rr72> who can get me a log of this channel for the 24th of july?
<dek> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DFM> noiesmo, same thing nothing showing up in lspci
<noiesmo> DFM, bugger
<DFM> I am wandering if this card will even work with Linux
<dek> I get the "Unable to find any workgroups in your local network" error in Samba Shares when trying to get to my network, from Windows XP it works fine. What's wrong?
<mmorris_> join #22
<noiesmo> DFM, whats the model again
<mmorris_> can people join that channel?
<soulrider> rr72: i managed to get ET working today, with sound and everything
<mmorris_> somebody try...
<soulrider> i see you
<DFM> thinkpad a21m and the card is a Linksys WPC11 no version listed. I believe it's the first one.
<DFM> I really want to but one listed as works out of the box with Linux but I figured if I could make one of the 2 that I had work why spend money right?
<nixternal> !fridge
<ubotu> fridge is the Ubuntu's Community News website, and can be found at http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<wiking> hi
<wiking> ive just installed kubuntu
<soulrider> :)
<wiking> however during install it didnt let me specify root password?
<soulrider> wiking: you wont regret it
<soulrider> nope
<wiking> yeah i like it already
<soulrider> in kubuntu you dont use the root account
<soulrider> you use sudo <command>
<wiking> well i need to some terminal work as root
<soulrider> chich allows you to ahve root permissios with your account
<soulrider> and it will prompt for a password, which happens to be your account pass
<wiking> ok so "root" doesnt really exist?
<DFM> noiesmo, i just removed the card from slot 1 and put into slot 0 and then ran dmesg and it showed pccard ejected and then pcmcia card inserted into slot 0
<DFM> yes it does if you want to activate it
<rr72> soulrider~ cool
<soulrider> i believe it does but the password is random
<soulrider> so you cant really use it
<DFM> yes
<wiking> ok thx
<soulrider> just remember, if you need to run somethign as root just type sudo before everything
<wiking> gotten used to having root account on other distros and havent used sudo b4
<DFM> only difference I found is that when you sudo a command you go root for that command only
<soulrider> well, i think you can use sudo su -
<mmorris_>  Can somebody tell me how I can customize my taskbar?
<soulrider> and that will grant you root permissions
<DFM> no you cannot su -
<wiking> cheers soulrider
<soulrider> DFM:  you cant?
<soulrider> ive used it :/ at  least in the lvie CD
<soulrider> live*
<DFM> only sudo unless you activate root account then su - command works
<noiesmo> DFM, anything in lspci after replugging card
* wiking wishes for day game developers build more *nix ports
<DFM> nothing
<wiking> toss windooze out
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> i decided i was gonna have win only for games
<soulrider> and strictly for games
<noiesmo> DFM, just been googling and not much there
<soulrider> i wont allow myself to install anythign else
<TehKewl1> I'm having trouble getting tor to run
<DFM> I know that's how I ended up here
<wiking> yea dunno if cedega will ever amount to something really useful
<soulrider> and its not free :(
<TehKewl1> you can use CVS though
<soulrider> :/
<wiking> wouldnt mind paying small fee if it meant no more windooze forever
<wiking> dont think CVS does installers properly
<wiking> i mean winshield
<soulrider> i never payed for windoze in my life: P
<noiesmo> DFM, http://www.die.net/doc/linux/HOWTO/mini/Wireless-Link-sys-WPC11/x50.html
<DFM> thanks let me look
<noiesmo> dfmhttp://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=462391
<noiesmo> dfm http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=462391
<noiesmo> DFM, this is debian info but ubuntu based on debian might help
<jack__> howto auto turn on the numlock when i login
<DFM> true
<doppelganger> what audio  program can play a wma file?
<doppelganger> i've got the codecs32 pack and nothing i've got can play this file
<soulrider> doppelganger: i think you need to install the codecs
<noiesmo> DFM, here chech this http://jason.379.com/node/2
<soulrider> oh
<Dark_Oppressor> ive got a 7900 gt and two monitors, and have installed nvidia-glx;  I can configure the resolution and whatnot for monitor 1, but my second monitor doesnt even appear to be detected, do i need to edit xorg.conf to add in my other monitor?
<doppelganger> amarok, mplayer, vlc, nothing
<noiesmo> c/chech/check
<doppelganger> i've got all kinds of codecs
<soulrider> uhm.. you should considering re encoding those WMA files
<noiesmo> DFM, this link suggest card in when install ubuntu
<noiesmo> DFM, http://jason.379.com/node/2
<IRCLemur> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330015344444 <-- I just purchased that.... FINALLY.... I bought a new drive.
<noiesmo> doppelganger, try install libxine-extracodecs
<DFM> Think I will reinstall with card in
<noiesmo> DFM, seems to be what worked for jason from http://jason.379.com/node/2
<DarthVader> hello, I'v noticed that since KDE 3.5.4 update, Kate is displaying a LOT of debug statement (in the console) .. is there a way to switch that off? Or a new version of Kate somewhere? Thanks.
<doppelganger> i'll see if i have that, thanks noi
<DFM> doppelganger you could install automatix which I believe will install about every codec you need
<doppelganger> i used automatix to install what i've got  ;P
<doppelganger> i think this file might just be fubar'd
<doppelganger> yeah, the extracodecs are installed
<doppelganger> guess it's screwed, oh well
<noiesmo> doppelganger, please check this for me ls /usr/lib/w32codecs
<noiesmo> doppelganger,  also does /usr/lib/win32/ folder exsist
<rr72> i don't suggest upgrading to dapper
<rr72> all it has been is problems for me
<XVampireX> Hey, uhm
* rr72 pokes XVampireX i am here
<doppelganger> no such file or directory  ;S
<XVampireX> In konsole can I switch sessions with the keyboard?
<the-erm> I like using the su command.  So I can su to a specific user, run some commands yet have it behave as if I were that person logged in su -p doesn't allow this quite right.  It'll make me that user, but when I cd it cd's to MY home not the person I'm sued as.  Anyone know the answer?
<XVampireX> like if I have multiple tabs open I could switch between them
<doppelganger> i double checked the spelling  ;)
<noiesmo> doppelganger, ok mplayer uses w32codecs and i think it looks for them in /usr/lib/win32 or /usr/lib/w32codecs
<Hawkwind> the-erm: Setup a traditional root account using 'su passwd'
<doppelganger> i'll use search and see what i got
<the-erm> Hawkwind: what's a 'traditional' account?
<the-erm> Seems to have a root account.
<doppelganger> usually distros have a root account that you login to
<Hawkwind> the-erm: Traditional, instead of using sudo for everything.
<doppelganger> in [k] ubuntu you don't have one by default, although it *is* there
<Hawkwind> the-erm: Ubuntu uses sudo for everything, there is no root account by default
<doppelganger> you just don't use it, you use sudo commands to act as root
<XVampireX> [07:07]  <XVampireX> In konsole can I switch sessions with the keyboard?
<the-erm> well ... I sudo passwd, changed it.  now I can log in as root no problem.
<the-erm> Just doesn't behave quite like mandriva did in this area.
<the-erm> I'll set up a root account.
<noiesmo> doppelganger, see if you can find win32codecs.tar then unpack it so as to have /usr/lib/win32codecs
<the-erm> Looks like there is one already set up with uid 0.
<Hawkwind> I've never dealt with multiple accounts on a box so I'm not sure.  But if the console is logged in as *you* originally then cd should and will always go to *your* home directory, regardless of who you have su'd to
<pha1sity> ok this is probably a stupid question, but why can I not su oin a fresh install?
<pha1sity> on*
<Hawkwind> pha1sity: sudo
<Hawkwind> pha1sity: Ubuntu doesn't have a root account by default, it uses sudo
<Hawkwind> pha1sity: We just explained that about 8 - 10 lines ago
<DFM> not hard to enable root though if you want to
<pha1sity> i wasnt looking
<noiesmo> doppelganger, check this for win32codecs also http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<pha1sity> any particular reason the file manager wont install packages?
<Hawkwind> pha1sity: What are you trying to install, and what errors do you get ?  Put any and all errors into a pastebin
<rr72> who logs this channel besides the bot who was not here they day i need logs
<pha1sity> its on a different comp
<doppelganger> i'll check, thanks again noiesmo
<pha1sity> lemme get it on irc
<the-erm> Actually Hawkwind if you su as yourself then type in cd it takes you to /root su someoneElse cd takes you to their folder su -p and cd it takes you to your folder.
<the-erm> At least that's the way it behaves here.
<Hawkwind> the-erm: Again, I don't use multiple accounts on a Linux machine so I can't test it
<rr72> how do i get rid of flickering on my monitor?
<the-erm> :) ok
<rr72> its only center right horizontal stripes
<Agios> try a different refresh rate
<rr72> id like to but kdm isnt working right
<rr72> and i need to install the right driver
<DFM> 72 I have seen that in the past and found that if you install the correct video driver or Agios said change refresh if should go away
<jontec> Is apache enabled in Linux automatically? I have a php file that I want to run locally.
<Hawkwind> jontec: Not in Kubuntu it's not
<Agios> running the wrong driver could harm your monitor
<rr72> dfm i can't install the right driver untill i get logs from this channel on the 24th of july -6 GMT
<jontec> How do I do it?
<pha1sity_> argh
<DFM> oh
<jontec> Do I actually have to install it?
<Hawkwind> rr72: Why can't you install drivers now ?
<Hawkwind> jontec: Yes
<thompa> this hp bios sucks
<rr72> Agios~ the right one is installed just not the one from the manufacturer
<rr72> thompa~ welcome to hp
<Agios> ok
<rr72> the basic nv is installed
<thompa> anything with usb plugged in will not let the hp boot
<rr72> i need to install nvidia from nvidia.com but i can't
<Agios> what's wrong with nvidia-glx?
<thompa> rr72: in windows its the same, wont boot with usb connected
<rr72> Agios~ this has happend many times
<rr72> thompa~ welcome to HP it sux
<jontec> Okay, but before we handle the apache problem, Is there any reason why my password would have changed? I noticed that I wasn't able to access any external storage devices.
<thompa> someone told me i need to buy all hp usb devices maybe
<rr72> don't have hp sorry
<jontec> It gave me the same error that you would receieve if you were on an account that didn't have root priviledges.
<rr72> who logs this channel?
<rr72> not the bot
<thompa> but its working ok otherwise,
<rr72> bot was AWOL 7/24/06
<jontec> My specific problem is that I can't run sudo or kdesu. T_T And I need to use adept
<thompa> thats my birthday
<thompa> but im not a bot, i dont think
<thompa> i cant rip songs off this cd for some reason,
<thompa> none get past 5% , grip
<soulrider> thompa, some CDs are copy protected
<soulrider> i suggest you use win and anyDVD
<jontec> Can anyone tell me why I the password that I've used for kdesu and sudo su now, suddenly, do not work?
<soulrider> yes, horrible solution but could work
<Hawkwind> rr72: What is it you need from that date in the logs ?
<Hawkwind> rr72: And why do YOU not log personally ?
<soulrider> Hawkwind: i would fix the grub :)
<thompa> soulrider: it wont play either, its actually scratched , its old
<rr72> who logs this channel? bot wont help me
<Agios> there was an article the other day I read which said use hair jel on cd scratches to fix them temporarily
<thompa> im trying to backup am old cd from the 80s
<DFM> read same article
<thompa> not the hair gel again
<Agios> rr72: Hawkwind has offered.
<rr72> Agios~ sorry he is on ignore
<rr72> he hates me
<Dr_Willis> egads.. still looking for the mssing logs.. :)
<rr72> Hawkwind~ can i /msg u?
<thompa> do i put the hair gel in the cd bay door
<soulrider> ohhh, that sucks :( what is it? :P
<Hawkwind> rr72: What do you need from the logs on that date ?
<Agios> rr72: well, if you have him on ignore then you don't deserve help :)
<rr72> better in /msg, might have to queue a few things
<Hawkwind> Agios: Heh, so true
<rr72> fine i don't want ur help then
<Hawkwind> rr72: Just tell me what you need
<rr72> the export cmd somone told me to execute
<Hawkwind> rr72: If you're looking for a command or something
<rr72> somin about gcc version signall 11 rr72 nvidia
<rr72> export
<Dr_Willis> why not state what the problem is?  someone may rember the fix.
<rr72> i have been asking but noone does
<rr72> or the 25th depending on the timezone
<Hawkwind> rr72: This was on July 24th ?
<rr72> or 25th
<rr72> the only 2 days missing from ubotu
<Dr_Willis> try --force-tls=classic when running the NVIDIA installer
* Dr_Willis googles at random.
<rr72> the file i have was created on the 24th
<Hawkwind> rr72: Give me a minute.  Looking for something else, then I'll grep my logs
<rr72> kk
<knoppix_> Hi
<DFM> hi
<NamShubCMX> I'm having a problem with my Kubuntu DVD
<Hawkwind> Jul 24 20:12:20 <-(  h3sp4wn  )->   rr72: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 before you run the nvidia program see whether it honors that
<NamShubCMX> Im trying to reinstall my system
<rr72> ty
<Hawkwind> rr72: That what you need ?
<rr72> ty
<rr72> i knew it was 24 th
<Hawkwind> rr72: You're welcome.  Might want to keep those that can greatly help you off of ignore :P
<NamShubCMX> but when loading modules, Enterprise Volume Management System says I've got "bad blocks" on dm-0
<NamShubCMX> and never installs
<rr72> sis i say anything after that a bit?
<rr72> *did
<the-erm> *yes* set show-all-if-ambiguous on
<Hawkwind> rr72: Just that it worked and you said thank you to h3sp4wn
<NamShubCMX> can I turn off this module when installing?
<rr72> kk
<the-erm> That's been driving me crazy
<NamShubCMX> does it mean I have a dead HD?
<NamShubCMX> (knoppix boots and accesses all drives without problems)
<Dr_Willis> ya mean i dident find the answer -->  LIBGL_DRIVER_PATH=/usr/X11R6/lib:/usr/X11R6/lib32   or --->   LIBGL_DRIVER_PATH=/usr/X11R6/lib/nvidia:/usr/X11R6/lib32/nvidia
<Dr_Willis> :)
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> i knmow this is going to sound stupisd
<NamShubCMX> anyone :S
<shadeofgrey> but how the hell do i minimize all the windows i have open
<rr72> Dr_Willis~ i knew the answer just forgot and my .bash_hostory didnt go taht far back
<jontec> -.-
<shadeofgrey> furthermore where do i go to set keyboard shortcuts for launching programs and the lkike
<Dr_Willis> whast was the answer? lol.. what was the question heh... i missed it.
<rr72> i knew both and the bot knew the answer just he was AWOL
<Hawkwind> rr72: You should set your .bash_history to save 50,000 commands instead of the default 500
<Dr_Willis> You just wanted to know how to set gcc to use  version 3.4 instead of the gcc4 ?
<rr72> how do i do that hawk?
* Kr4t05 is away: Sleep
<Hawkwind> # Keep 50000 lines in .bash_history (default is 500)
<Hawkwind> export HISTSIZE=50000
<Hawkwind> export HISTFILESIZE=50000
<rr72> WTF glxgears doesnt work now
<Hawkwind> rr72: Add those 3 lines to your ~/.bashrc file at the bottom, restart your terminal afterwards
<Hawkwind> rr72: Add it to both your user and root .bashrc files.
<rr72> OMFG
<rr72> i broke it now
<rr72> my X server configs must be screwed up
<rr72> how do i restart my terminal?
<shadeofgrey> hey can solmeone plkease tell me how i sset a keyboard shortcut to minimize all open windows?
<Hawkwind> rr72: Close it and reopen it
<jontec> Is there anyway to reset root password, or just ifgure out how to get into kdesu and sudo su? My password has ceased to work and I cannot access usb disks and Mixer does not work either.
<shadeofgrey> ive been told that kde allows for LOTS of keyboard shortcuts and i just need to knmow where to go to set them.
<Dr_Willis> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper     seems to mention the nvidia gcc issue.
<Hawkwind> jontec: You can do it by booting to single user mode
<jontec> That means absolutely nothing to me, please explain. ^_^
<Hawkwind> shadeofgrey: Have you looked in kcontrol at all ?
<rr72> everything worked in breezy
<shadeofgrey> i dont know what that is or how to yuse
<shadeofgrey> it
<shadeofgrey> i JUST installed kubuntu yesterday
<shadeofgrey> im still struggling to hget a handle on everything
<Dr_Willis> it pays to read, read and read some more. :P
<rr72> Dr_Willis~ no it aint
<soulrider> shadeofgrey: i installed it on monday or somehting
<Hawkwind> jontec: This how-to was written when I used Mandriva, might still help you.  It's on my forums:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=265.0
<soulrider> its not hard to learn actually
<soulrider> and theres IRC so you can ask anythign you need
<rr72> and now my kmixxer is broke
<rr72> i see an X over it
<thompa> shadeofgrey: just go to system settings
<Hawkwind> shadeofgrey: Type 'kcontrol' into a terminal or when you alt-f2 type it
<DFM> I read all the time and stay broke. Where can I get paid Doc?
<Dr_Willis> DFM,  quit reading those Romance Novels!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<rr72> i wish i can revert
<Hawkwind> LOL Dr_Willis
<rr72> breezy was easy
<DFM> damn you flushed me out and here I was hiding in the closet!!!!
<Hawkwind> rr72: Dapper is no different, really
<Dr_Willis> Ive had no problems with dapper and nvidia or ati.
<rr72> then why am i having loads of more problems?
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> now
<Dr_Willis> did you  Upgrade? or clean intstall?
<shadeofgrey> how do i install nvidia displaY drivers
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hawkwind> !nvidia > shadeofgrey
<DFM> Dr I seem to be having considerable trouble with my Ati card
<soulrider> there ya go :)
<jontec> gracias. I know exactly what you're talking about. I had to do that on SuSE one time. T_T I just don't retain stuff like that.
<Hawkwind> jontec: No problem.  Hope it helps
<rr72> neither did a dirty install
<Dr_Willis> DFM,  i followed that !ati page.. but i think they missed a step or 2.. I had to reboot then reconfigure the X res/display  to get it right.
<Hawkwind> jontec: I don't retain stuff like that either, hence why I have forums and other sites to document it all on :)
<rr72> why can't i find GLX?
<rr72> on o:o
<rr72> * 0:0
<rr72> all my config files are b0rked
* Dr_Willis yawns
<DFM> Will do Doc after reinstall and get wifi working
<DFM> thx
<Dr_Willis> DFM ive only recently gotten wireless working Under linux.. :P it can be a real pain
<Dr_Willis> wireless can be a pain under windows as well.
<rr72> wired is easy/fast/stable
<Dr_Willis> Its so nice when different companies use different terms for the same  things/wirless settings.
<rr72> hoope taht doesnt 0rk up under dapper as well
<DFM> I believe I am going to buy a recomended card but don't know what I need.
<Dr_Willis> Still havent figured out how some say a 64bit key is 15 characters, and otehrs say its 13 (i think)
<rr72> how do i get my xorg config files working again?
<DFM> I bought an old Thinkpad for $100 and want to try and make everything work w/o spending any money (if possible)
<Dr_Willis> rr72,  see what the x logs are complaining about?
<rr72> no
<rr72> too lazy
<rr72> too long of logs
<Dr_Willis> rr72,  wow.. just give up then. :P or delete the logs.. run startx and look at the end..
<rr72> startx?
<Dr_Willis> that way ya just got the 1 log session
<rr72> i never use taht
<Dr_Willis> its a lot easier to test out x issues with gdm/kdm not running.
<Hawkwind> If you're too lazy to look at logs then it's doubtful anyone is going to give their time to help you fix your problems
<rr72> i knew i ignored u for a reason ;)
* Dr_Willis is still vague on the whole 'problems'  to be honest.
<rr72> i think a --purge wont hurt
<Hawkwind> rr72: I'm not trying to be mean.  Just stating the facts.  You have to help us and yourself before we can you.
<rr72> i have helped people
<Hawkwind> dpkg-deb: building package `kernel-image-2.6.17.7' in `../kernel-image-2.6.17.7_686_i386.deb'.  Ahhh, finally :)
* Dr_Willis is still not sure why using 'export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4' has anythign to do with instlling the nvidia  packages from the repos.   but its late.. and  i am gone. :) night all.
<rr72> i compiled by hand
* Dr_Willis wonders why bother. :P
<rr72> i never can get repos working for nvidia
<rr72> just crap
<rr72> more problems trying to install from repos
<Dr_Willis> then again i found a url that walked ya through the compiling the stuff.. and it had the info in it. :P
<rr72> didnt walk me through shit
<rr72> did it all myself
<rr72> !nvidia > rr72
<rr72> see what his says
<AegeanLinux> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> i googled and found -->  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper     for details on using the latest official  packages from nvidia.
<Dr_Willis> and that site mentioned the exporting of  the  gcc3.4 stuff.
<rr72> DAPPER IS EVIL PEOPLE DONT UPGRADE!
<Dr_Willis> Actually - i advise doing a clean install. not a upgrade
<rr72> i knew you would thats why i didnt answer u
<rr72> IDC
<Dr_Willis> i think the default needs to be for a /home on its own partition in the installer.
<rr72> how the heck do i get nvidia off my system for a clean xorg install with nvidia from the repos?
<Dr_Willis> of coruse I also got a file server running breezy. :P
<rr72> i knew nvidia was going to have probs
<rr72> always happens
<rr72> happened in debian
<Dr_Willis> have fun... listing to people ranting.. always makes me sleepy.
<rr72> damn where did i put that link to nvidia about linux
<waggle7622frack> Can someone tell me the best partition setup for a clean kubuntu install with seperate /root /var /home /swap
<benli> list
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help
<Hawkwind> waggle7622frack: That's totally up to you.  Noone can tell you what's best for *you*
<shadeofgrey> how do i edit my xorg.conf file manually?
<waggle7622frack> I tried 3 times and grub dies with file not found
<Hawkwind> waggle7622frack: Best way to do it is to experiment.  You always find ways to better partition your own system after doing it a few times
<waggle7622frack> All partitions are primary
<Hawkwind> shadeofgrey: kdesu kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<waggle7622frack> should some be secondary
<shadeofgrey> to open it weith the kate editor it should be sudo kate /etx/X11/xorg.conf right?
<shadeofgrey> what is kdesu
<Hawkwind> shadeofgrey: No, use kdesu instead of sudo in this case
<Hawkwind> shadeofgrey: It's a variant of sudo
<tdmg> hey guys, I've used Kubuntu in the past, but was never really prepared for Linux.  I'm looking to put Kubuntu on my knew notebook, but I want to be an informed Linux user beforehand.  However, I'm finding it very hard to find any Linux guides for users who want to be informed but aren't interested in the very nitty-gritty.  Does anyone have suggestions?
<waggle7622frack> It wont boot with 4gb root 2gb var 12gb home 512mb swap all on primary partitions with /root active
<tdmg> Most of the guides are very basic and written with my grandparents in mind, and the rest are all written for devs :-/
<damian_> tdmg or very outdated
<tdmg> yeah
<tdmg> that too
<damian_> you could try the linux intermediate guide
<tdmg> where at?
<damian_> it's a little condenscending but not too basic
<damian_> lemme find it
<tdmg> thanks :D
<damian_> http://www.linux.org/lessons/interm/index.html
<tdmg> I'll take a look at it
<tdmg> I just wanted something that would teach me about filesystems, the kernel, etc without inundating me or leaving me clueless
<damian_> that guide is not too technical
<XVampireX> tdmg: tldp
<tdmg> It seems good, maybe a little outdated, but I'll read it through and then get back to you ;)
<XVampireX> I think that isit
<dbglt> is there an easy way to remove/uninstall all gnome-desktop related packages?
<tdmg> tldp?
<jontec> Okay, I tried the login thing, but the root password still hasn't been changed
<dbglt> I installed kubuntu-desktop, and now want to get rid of the gnome ones
<XVampireX> just a sec
<jontec> my login password, though I think has.
<damian_> dbglt try adept
<jontec> but not to the one that I specified.
<damian_> and then find the gnome packages and request remove
<dbglt> dpkg doesn't note dependencies and such?
<dbglt> or apt
<dbglt> ?
<damian_> yes it does
<XVampireX> http://www.tldp.org/
<tdmg> ah
<tdmg> cool
<tdmg> looks like this has plenty to keep me busy :D
<jontec> I have a question, when you run kdesu or sudo su is the prompt asking for your user's password or the root password?
<tdmg> thanks Xvamp :)
<dbglt> damian_: ah when you say "gnome packages" you mean individual gnome-related packages?
<damian_> yes
<damian_> you don't have to remove them though
<damian_> gnome programs will run in kde
<damian_> as long as you have gtk
<dbglt> I do know that. Thank you. I'm just not interested in any of them
<damian_> adept will take care of everything for you
<XVampireX> tdmg, no probs
<shadeofgrey> whats -- how do i add a button toi my panel that minimizes all windows that i havbe open?
<shadeofgrey> i use that a lot and its driving me nuts that i cant find it anywhere
<rr72> i think the location for my video card is wrong, it says pci but its agp
<shadeofgrey> is there a kubuntu development channel here?
<rr72> WTF is wrong with my xserver and nvidia?
<XVampireX> rr72: you answered yourself :P
<rr72> how?
<insanekane> shadeofgrey: right click -> Add applet to panel -> look for Show Desktop
<XVampireX> There is something wrong with your xserver and nvidia, that is what.
<rr72> ur making my head hurt more
<ltmon> Looking for help... I'm having wireless issues: both with networkmanager and standard networking (i.e. iwconfig) I can't get an IP address.  I can connect see the wireless AP and connect no problem, but DHCPDISCOVER just times out.  The same laptop works fine wired, and this laptop I'm using right now works fine on wireless with the same network settings.  This behaviour seemed to start after I resumed from suspend 2 ram last.  Anyone
<XVampireX> rr72: you said something about XGL on #kde
<XVampireX> rr72: must have not installed it right
<rr72> no its not glx anymore
<XVampireX> so what is it?
<XVampireX> ah
<rr72> yeah it is glx
<rr72> idk
<XVampireX> hmm, reinstall drivers?
<rr72> ive installed my nvidia drivers over 40 times
<XVampireX> always safe to have a backup for xorg.conf
<rr72> (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (a required submodule could not be loaded, 0)
<rr72> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<XVampireX> Do you have a backup of xorg.conf?
<rr72> heck no
<rr72> i do for my other mocahines
<insanekane> shadeofgrey: ?
<rr72> how do i uninstall NVIDIA driver i did by hand?
<soulrider> how can i set permissions in /etc/fstab to allow anyone to write on my ntfs partitions? because i think only roots can do that
<rr72> !nvidia > rr72
<rr72> lets do it the bad way
<XVampireX> haha
<XVampireX> where do I get 3.5.4?
<rr72> crap didnt want to install headers
<rr72> but oh well
<OOD> XVampireX: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<rr72> tahts i i dl the nvidia installer from nvidia
<jontec> I need to know how to change the root password.
<soulrider> jontec: what for :/
<jontec> I tried booting single, but the root password still is not changed when I attempt to use sudo su inside Kubuntu.
<soulrider> isnt sudo enough ?
<soulrider> oh
<jontec> I cannot access sudo at all.
<OOD> jontec: just sudi
<OOD> sudo, dont use su
<jontec> okay, the problem still remains that I can't run any root things, such as changing things in system setting.
<jontec> kdesu is the same as sudo su, correct?
<XVampireX> sudi?
<XVampireX> Huh
<OOD> what's the problem exactly?
<rr72> new !nvidia wouldnt help me at all
<rr72> didnt do shit
<OOD> rr72: you trying to install nvidia driver?
<XVampireX> jontec: check if you're running any application with sudo already, or kdesu
<rr72> back to exactly where i am, not working
<rr72> ood no
<jontec> I'm not
<soulrider> im gpnna reboot, BRB
<XVampireX> jontec, weird
<rr72> i hate drivers in kubuntu
<rr72> *dapper
<rr72> i hate dapper*
<jontec> I've rebooted several times. and to no avail.
<rr72> breezy worked
<OOD> rr72: what are you trying to do?
<rr72> get xorg to work again
<OOD> why isn't it working?
<OOD> have you tried reconfiguring xorg.conf?
<rr72> yeah
<jontec> In grub I ran the restore and the command "passwd" to change password... and it did not work when went to run it from Kubuntu Terminal
<rr72> ive scrathied it to the default
<jontec> and I think at this point the system has locked me out entirely.
<rr72> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<rr72> glx doesnt work
<rr72> glxgears*
<rr72> no nvidia screen on boot up
<rr72> i hate dapepr
<rr72> and nvidia
<rr72> and XORG@
<damian_> and linux
<OOD> so you can log in?
<OOD> though you said you can't
<rr72> ssh  always works
<rr72> why cause its text
<Frederick> folks wich is the commandto set the system sound volume?
<rr72> and why is my video card being detected as pci? its agp
<jontec> ood:I can login to my account, but not with any root access.
<XVampireX> Frederick: alsamixer
<rr72> jontec~ root is disabled
<XVampireX> Frederick: but why do you need a command?
<jontec> rr72: but sudo and kdesu should still work.
<XVampireX> Frederick: There's kmix
<rr72> does it say ur not part of the sudo list?
<Frederick> thnaks
<rr72> are u in admin group?
<jontec> no it just gives me the invalid password.
<XVampireX> jontec: use your user password
<rr72> well put in the right password
<jontec> yes, I'm the original account.
<silk_> does anyone know how to make firefox work in kubuntu.
<jontec> I have been.
<silk_> there's some command line you have to edit?
<OOD> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<jontec> but recently that stopped working.
<OOD> silk_: ^^
<XVampireX> silk_: firefox works just fine,  I'd suggest you use Swiftfox
<jontec> recently being today, and I say recently because I had not made any changes to the system that would constitue a root pasword change.
<rr72> i suggeest lynx
<XVampireX> !swiftfox
<ubotu> I know nothing about swiftfox - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<XVampireX> hehe, it doesn't know about swiftfox, someone should add it
<silk_> Thought I remeber'd having to edit some command lines to get it working.
<silk_> No one had this problem/
<XVampireX> I.E: Optimized firefox for linux machines or amd machines
<XVampireX> silk_: nope
<silk_> No worries
<XVampireX> nothing in the command line to get it working because it works
<silk_> Connections time out for me.
<XVampireX> dns
<XVampireX> Must be some problems with the DNS
<XVampireX> can you connect with other browsers?
<rr72> don't ask
<rr72> i did it
<rr72> don't know how
<XVampireX> rr72: how
<silk_> Yah
<XVampireX> silk_: then I don't know
<jontec> I just looked up my account to double-check on the group thing... my primary group is jontec and my secondary groups is only "www-data, wwwadmin"
<rr72> i cat /dev/urandom > /dev/hda0
<jontec> I think there should be more if my memory serves me.
<rr72> u need admin
<rr72> lpadmin
<rr72> lots more
<silk_> No wories I try the forums then.
<XVampireX> rr72: crazy
<jontec> is there any reason why the would be missing, or any way that they could have been deleted/removed?
<jontec> also, how do I add them from terminal? that's the only way that I'm going to be able to get root access
<XVampireX> :-/
<XVampireX> try load su
<rr72> u need to boot in rescue mode
<XVampireX> yup
<jontec> yeah,
<XVampireX> that too
<rr72> i just had to do taht
<rr72> last week
<jontec> and load su is the only command?
<rr72> trying to get cups working
<rr72> no
<rr72> just boot in rescure
<XVampireX> jontec: no, su is the command
<rr72> root is standard
<XVampireX> su = root
<jontec> okay, so after su?
<rr72> root is user su is not user
<XVampireX> sudo = just gives you a shell to su with your own user
<jontec> okay.
<XVampireX> rr72: kinda
<rr72> kinda?
<XVampireX> :P
<XVampireX> Nevermind
<rr72> screw im going to bash code
<jontec> so when I reboot in restore mode which gives me terminal @ root all that I have to enter is su?
<rr72> be a lot easier
<rr72> then put in autostart
<XVampireX> jontec: no
<XVampireX> jontec: restore mode = automatic su
<jontec> okay, yes, I understand that.
<XVampireX> :)
<jontec> that's why it's not making sense to me to put in su...
<rr72> just put in path
<rr72> i don't want in autostart
<jontec> path of what?
<rr72> ~/bin
<rr72> what i don't have a ~/bin!!
<rr72> why don't i have a ~bin?
<damian_> just make one rr72
<damian_> mkdir ~/bin
<damian_> there
<rr72> will it be in my path tho?
<damian_> now you have a bin
<damian_> add it
<damian_> add this in your ~/.bashrc file
<damian_> :
<rr72> i don't want to frikin add it
<rr72> i know
<rr72> yaya
<damian_> PATH="$PATH:~/bin"
<rr72> i know what to add
<rr72> ill just add it
<damian_> then what's your problem
<rr72> i kow
<rr72> don't want to
<damian_> why not
<rr72> leave me ALONE!
<rr72> i hate this channel
<rr72> people bug me
<damian_> then stop asking questions
<soulrider> i gto a couple of NTFS partititions
<soulrider> i can write to them
<andresmujica> sudo bash
<soulrider> but how can i get the fmas so anyone can read and write adne xecute and do whatever htey want
<jontec> okay, I'm just going to google and look at the wiki.
<jontec> I'm tired and I need to get this resolved.
<jontec> what a surprise, the wiki is down.
<XVampireX> haha
<jontec> that has to be the most unreliable resource.
<jontec> I wrote an article and the system bombed in the middle of it.
<jontec> I had to wait until the next morning to upload it.
<Dark_Oppressor> what can i use to extract a rar?
<Hawkwind> Dark_Oppressor: unrar
<XVampireX> jontec: It happens, people starting to move to ubuntu/kubuntu nowadays... they'll have to invest some more money in servers or get people to run mirrors
<damian_> what is aRts?
<Hawkwind> damian_: Sound server
<XVampireX> sound server
<Dark_Oppressor> Hawkwind, thanks
* XVampireX wonders  "Can someone be silly enough to ask a question like that?"
<shadeofgrey> hey is anybody here REALLY experienced with kmail i need some information
<soulrider> i didnt know lol
<damian_> XVampireX what's so silly about that question
<soulrider> err, ,y nar just dissappeared
<XVampireX> Was talking about "what can I use to extract a rar?"
<soulrider> how do i get it back again?
<ltmon_> shadeofgrey: I think I am... ask your question and we'll find out
<shadeofgrey> i need to know if its possible to have multiple email accounts in kmail
<shadeofgrey> like a lot?
<XVampireX> arts is a little bit more complicated.... but rar...
<soulrider> my taskbar just dissappeared
<soulrider> how can i revoccer it?
<ltmon_> shadeofgrey: I currently run two accounts, one POP3 and one IMAP.  I don't see why you couldn't extend this, but it might be difficult to manage them all.
<shadeofgrey> i pl;an on using thunderbird for my main email client with my gmail account and then i want to configure kmail to handle all 15 of the email addresses that are linked to all 15 of my bloghs
<ltmon_> shadeofgrey: Possibly it's worth getting them fowarded to the same account?
<shadeofgrey> okay ltmon_ -- can wee taklk in private for a few minutes so that i can get iknformation from you on how to sd\etup each account
<shadeofgrey> no thats totallynot possible
<shadeofgrey> they all have to be seperate
<Dark_Oppressor> unrar requires dependencies that arent in the ubuntu repos -_-
<shadeofgrey> but in truth i dont NEED all 15 at the moment
<shadeofgrey> but i definately need like at least 4 or 5
<shadeofgrey> see the thingthat gets me is i dont understand what the didfference is between accounts and identities
<shadeofgrey> like, if i setup each account will i get seperate inboxes and sent boxes for each account?
<ltmon_> an identity is who you appear as when you send an email: your name, reply to address, signature, encryption.  An account is where you get mail from and and what server you use to send the mail.
<XVampireX> shadeofgrey: just set it all up again in thunderbird
<XVampireX> or  I'm confused, but nevermind
<ltmon_> shadeofgrey: you should be able to set them all up to have the same inbox if you are using POP3, if they are imap they probably need their own folder structure.
<shadeofgrey> i want them all im diff inboxes
<shadeofgrey> but its okay i found really stellar easy instructions via goiogle
<ltmon_> shadeofgrey: there is a dropdown in the "Create Account" dialog which says "Destination Folder".  Create the folder and set the destination folder for an account to that folder when you create it.
<jontec> will someone go to their users panel and read me off/ post to paste bin all of the groups that an admin enabled user needs to have? I cannot find it anywhere else, but I do have the command.
<Gumby> lo all.  I am trying to compile ndiswrapper on amd64 (kubuntu) and its telling me that I dont have a valid /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build directory.  Ive installed matching kernel headers for my kernel which I think is all I did in regular ubuntu.  Anyone have any idea what I might have done wrong?
<jontec> my request was a two second thing, could someone please do it for me?
<Gumby> lpadmin and admin
<Gumby> thats it
<jontec> gracias.
<jontec> okay, so does anyone have any idea why Kmix will not work (says my sound card can not be detected) and why I cannot access my usb disk?
<jontec> both of which have worked before.
<pradeepto> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<abattoir_> Gumby: you're sure about the kernel version?
<Gumby> abattoir: figured it out.  thanks :)
<jontec> I don't understand why I've had these odd outbreak of problems when I've done nothing that was would cause them.
<abattoir> Gumby: oh, ok... what was it?
<abattoir> jontec: did you upgrade to 3.5.4 ?
<Gumby> wrong header version :)
<abattoir> Gumby: :P
<Gumby> now I need to get ndiswrapper working in amd64
<abattoir> jontec: also check whether 'alsamixer'(from a terminal) recognizes your card..
<Gumby> ndiswrapper that ships with the ubuntu kernels for some reason wont load my card properly
<jontec> nope, I haven't perofrmed any updates.
<Gumby> so unfortunately I have to remove the module and compile my own.  of course, there are aparantly issues with amd64 and ndiswrapper
<abattoir> Gumby: you're using 64-bit windows drivers right?
<crimsun> jontec: if you unplugged your usb sound device without unloading the alsa driver first, it will hog the usb bus and cause the symptoms you described.
<jontec> abattoir:alsa detects it correctly, Kmix does now.
<abattoir> jontec: listen to what crimsun says, he is the expert :)
<jontec> crimsun:my usb device doesn't have sound capabilities... it's just a flash disk.
<jontec> lol, okay
<jontec> crimsun:how do I fix it?
<abattoir> jontec: you have a PCI (or integrated) soundcard?
<jontec> abattoir:yes
<crimsun> jontec: ah, I thought you said you have a usb sound device. Which sound device is it?
<jontec> abattoir: it's built into the computer.
<jontec> oh, sorry, I mean
<jontec> crimsun: it's built in no speakers even play it, all of the sound comes from inside the box
<crimsun> jontec: and suddenly it's inaudible?
<jontec> yes, windows plays it fine, it's linux I have the trouble with
<crimsun> jontec: has it ever been audible in Kubuntu?
<jontec> and recently, I don't know if this is related, I could not login to kdesu
<jontec> yes
<crimsun> jontec: are you using the latest updates?
<jontec> I was using amaroK quite often...
<jontec> I don't think so
<jontec> I haven't done any updates
<crimsun> please ensure that you're up-to-date.
<jontec> that could take a while... I'm on dial-up O_o
<jontec> I think it said that a full upgrade would be anywhere from 50MB to 95MB I can't remember exactly
<crimsun> is your sound card recognised?  ``asoundconf list''
<jontec> it was too big for me to think about.
<jontec> I think so
<jontec> alsa said that it did as well.
<jontec> I got kdesu to work on this session, should I try a reboot?
<crimsun> I need the output from that command.
<jontec> one sec
<jontec> I82801BAICH2
<crimsun> ok, and paste the output from ``amixer'' onto http://pastebin.ca
<crimsun> don't flood here, plesae
<jontec> okay
<Gumby> abattoir: no, I wasnt.  But I get the same issues regardless of being in amd64 of i386 ubuntu
<htraki> Does anybody know where can I get xine 1,1,2 in deb ?
<abattoir> Gumby: oh, ok, and compiling ndiswrapper from source solves the issue?
<jontec> http://pastebin.ca/118129
<abattoir> htraki: for dapper?
<abattoir> !info libxine1c2
<ubotu> libxine1c2: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 114 kB, installed size 260 kB
<abattoir> !info libxine1 edgy
<ubotu> libxine1: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2819 kB, installed size 6484 kB
<htraki> thx guys,but I would like to it on dapper
<htraki> abattoir: yes, dapper
<abattoir> htraki: then i guess there is no 'official' deb...
<crimsun> jontec: amixer set 'Low Power Mixer' on
<jontec> with single quotes?
<htraki> thx,abattoir
<abattoir> htraki: np :)
<crimsun> jontec: verbatim
<jontec> okay, done
<crimsun> jontec: aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav
<jontec> yup, it works
<crimsun> sorry, I don't know what that means.
<jontec> yes, it works, it plays the sound
<crimsun> do you mean "it works - I can hear it", or do you mean "it works but I can't hear anything"?
<jontec> I can hear it.
<crimsun> excellent.
<crimsun> sound problem resolved then?
<jontec> I think so, I'm opening amaroK now to test it. Is a reboot necessary? Kmix still has the x
<crimsun> no need to reboot.
<jontec> xine was unable to initialize any audio-drivers.
<crimsun> jontec: did you close and restart amarok?
<jontec> yes, and it said that no engine was loaded.
<jontec> I enabled xine and xine gave me the error
<crimsun> what type of media file were you trying to play?
<crimsun> here, just log out of KDE and back in
<jontec> mp3, the normal kind of file, they've always played before
<jontec> k, one sec
<jontec> okay, kmix still has the error.
<crimsun> in KDE System Settings, did you change the default sound device or something?
<jontec> it's still on autodetect
<crimsun> did you create an /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc* at any point in the past?
<jontec> nope
<jontec> I had a problem with before with kdesu and my su access, though
<crimsun> I'm not on KDE, so I can't pull up kmix. What's the error?
<jontec> and my groups did not seem to check out, so I don't really know what's going on with my computer
<jontec> it says that a mixer cannot be found
<jontec> and when you open the mixer window, there's no device on the dropdown menu
<crimsun> what sound device is kmix configured to use?
<crimsun> ok. Now in KDE System Settings, what are the choices for sound device other than autodetect?
<jontec> open sound system
<crimsun> no alsa at all?
<jontec> advanced linux sound architecture
<crimsun> ok, good
<jontec> I'm slow at retriving and typing
<jontec> no audio input/output
<jontec> enlightened sound daemon
<jontec> network audio system
<jontec> and finally threaded open sound system
<crimsun> ok, so you want to choose advanced linux sound architecture (a.k.a. alsa)
<crimsun> are there further options?
<flaccid> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jontec> only the ones I listed in the drop down box, and there's several more after thatr
<crimsun> right, and what are the ones after?
<jontec> actually there's not that many I kind of exaggerated
<jontec> full duplex checkbox
<crimsun> that should be checked
<jontec> use custom sampling rate (number box (greyed out), quality drop down box)
<jontec> okay
<crimsun> can you choose the specific alsa device, like hw:0,0 or default or whatever?
<jontec> well it has overiide device location
<jontec> and use other custom options
<crimsun> ok, just save and exit that for now. Does kmix show anything different?
<jontec> the only thing next is the MIDI device
<jontec> 'restarted kmix and I have the same error as before
<jontec> still with the x
<crimsun> ok, then you have deeper configuration issue that's KDE-specific
<jontec> okay, could you take a look at something real quick...
<jontec> it's about to go into the pastebin
<damian_> !kmix
<ubotu> I know nothing about kmix - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jontec> http://pastebin.ca/118167
<Dark_Oppressor> are there any drivers out for tthe logitech g15 keyboard?
<jontec> it's like two lines and it's about the groups
<jontec> I think that it might be related to my usb disk, possibly maybe even with my sound?
<crimsun> heh, yes.
<jontec> I had to manually add the lpadmin and admin groups to be able to use kdesu
<crimsun> is your user the first to be created?
<jontec> yes
<crimsun> then your groups were munged by something
<jontec> but I took a look at the groups and from just glancing at it when I was setting up groups a while back I knew that I wasn't supposed to have just two groups
<jontec> something?
<crimsun> sudo adduser jontec adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip src video plugdev scanner
<crimsun> hmm
<jontec> will that kill my current account and all it's data?
<crimsun> you'll probably need to loop that
<crimsun> no.
<jontec> okay good.
<crimsun> for i in adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip src video plugdev scanner; do sudo adduser jontec $i; done
<jontec> coz I'm still logged into the terminal as root
<jontec> k
<crimsun> use the for() command
<jontec> just the second command?
<jontec> okay, never mind I see the part at the end of the loop
<jontec> oh, okay... I see what just happened. I though adduser added the user to the system, but it adds the user to each group... ahaha
<jontec> I was wondering why it needed to be looped
<crimsun> now you need to log out and back in
<jontec> okay, can do
<crimsun> things should work properly afterward
<abattoir> nixternal: nice lecture, yesterday :)
<jontec> okay, sound works at least, I heard the startup noise
<jontec> and there's no x
<crimsun> right, that was all a permissions issue
<jontec> okay, good ^_^ that definitely takes a load off
<crimsun> your external usb hd should mount, too.
<jontec> it did, and kdesu works as well.
<jontec> it looks like it's all back to normal. ^_^ wow. But more importantly I still have no idea how all of that happened.
<XVampireX> Is it just me or KDE 3.5.4 faster than 3.5.2?
<crimsun> it seemed a bit snappier last I used it.
<XVampireX> yay
<jontec> ...I need to upgrade KDE. I need to upgrade a lot though.
<jontec> Thanks, crimsun I can now go to bed in peace.
<jontec> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<XVampireX> So why's KDE faster than gnome?
<XVampireX> very noticeable nowadays
<jontec> I hate gnome, or at least breezy ubuntu.
<XVampireX> heh
<jontec> only form of gnome I ever used.
<fritsch> I currently use the environment variables in /etc/environment http_proxy, https_proxy, ftp .... but I` d like to use the kde proxy settings, but also use wget etc. without specifing a proxy, is that possible? (changing the systemwide stuff on every shell when changing places is no very cool)
<rikioh> whats a command to force close a program
<rikioh> i need to force close firefox
<fritsch> rikioh: killall firefox
<fritsch> rikioh: or kill -9 $processid
<abattoir> rikioh: or killall firefox-bin ... if that doesnt work
<rikioh> firefox-bin worked
<abattoir> rikioh: or you could run 'xkill' and click on the window, to close it
<jontec> okay, I have another question. Okay, I heard earlier that you had to install apache for php support, but it looks like the package is already installed?
<fritsch> rikioh: or clicking wildly on the "close" x helps, too
<fritsch> jontec: php support?
<fritsch> jontec: you want programm in php
<fritsch> jontec: so you need to have a webserver which "interprets" it for you
<jontec> this is what apache does, I thought?
<jontec> I just read the apache2-common and it said that I needed 'worker' which I requested for install
<fritsch> jontec: yes
<jontec> I want to run it locally
<jontec> php that is
<fritsch> jontec: yes, mmmh just apt-get install apache2 php (i think these meta packages should work)
<fritsch> jontec: sorry
<jontec> ? about what?
<fritsch> jontec: apt-get install apache2 php5
<fritsch> jontec: this installs all you need, you can then place files into your $HOME/public_html/
<fritsch> and connect with http://localhost/~youruser
<jontec> do you mean libapache-mod-php5?
<fritsch> just php5, this is a metapackage
<jontec> b/c 4 is already installed.
<jontec> oh, gotcha
<fritsch> 5 grades it up
<jontec> okay, thanks
<jontec> I have to download the stuff now...
<fritsch> jontec: good luck
<jontec> should the folder exist now?
<jontec> or will it be installed after installation, I mean does 4 have the same stuff?
<jontec> I'm running download while I'm sleeping and wanted to see what I could do right now before I sleep
<fritsch> jontec: no this folder does not exist
<fritsch> jontec: just create it mkdir -p ~/public_html
<fritsch> jontec: as "your user"
<jontec> in the home directory?
<jontec> okay
<fritsch> jontec: this commands make it automatically, for the "current user" which runs this command
<fritsch> jontec: just a min (too much beer yesterdays)
<jontec> lol
<jontec> okay, sweet it works, thanks! ^_^
<francolq> Hello. This is an AMD64 Kubuntu Breezy. xine-check says my X server doesn't support YV12 overlays and doesn't have any XVideo support. I couldn't find out how to install these things. Can someone help me?
<crimsun> which video driver are you using?
<francolq> let me see...
<francolq> vesa
<crimsun> and which graphics card do you have?
<_rince_> mrgn
<francolq> Here it is.. On Board Graphic Processor S3 Graphics UniChrome Pro
<crimsun> I don't think there is a way currently for that chipset.
<francolq> I remember that i tried to install the correct drivers long ago...
<TheGateKeeper> !seveas > thegatekeeper
<francolq> :( well thank you anyway
<crimsun> hmm, the version in Edgy is even older than the latest release (0.2.5)
<noiesmo> have an old laptop and i think the on board sounds stuffed .  its sis based and there are errors/warnings in dmesg about ac 97 sound and trident4dwave audio how can i test it or is this not possible
<zuiden> what is the aptitude command to update the entire system??
<leeghoofd> zuiden: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<zuiden> thank you
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<m`kay> how can i resize my monitor resolution???
<narvik86> hello
<fritsch> m`kay: resize or change?
<TheGateKeeper> morning MilhousePunkRock
<steveire> any idea what language adept is written in?
<fritsch> m`kay: start krandrtray
<m`kay> change
<narvik86> m`kay ctrl+ alt+ +
<narvik86> m`kay ctrl+ alt+ -
<fritsch> narvik86: :-) krandrtray i would prefer, acually because you know, where you are switching to
<Jucato> steveire: AFAIK, C++
<narvik86> fritsch ok, i'm telling what i know  :-)
<damian_> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<steveire> I should see if I can find source code for it.
<fritsch> steveire: apt-get source adept
<MilhousePunkRock> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<damian_> !schedule
<steveire> fritsch: Thanks, and where will it go.
<steveire> ?
<fritsch> steveire: it downloads in you current directory
<narvik86> to tray, near the clock
<leveldoc> I have a fresh install of kubuntu dapper here, should I upgrade KDE? I've read somewhere that some people had problems with it...?
<steveire> will it make a directory
<steveire> ~/adept-source or something?
<fritsch> steveire: mkdir -p build
<fritsch> steveire: cd build
<fritsch> apt-get source adept
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> I got a question
<XVampireX> regarding kopete in 3.5.4 in kubuntu
<fritsch> steveire: so verything in place *g*
<narvik86> ok
<steveire> that'll do. thanks
<XVampireX> Was it compiled against jingle and does it have VoIP jingle support?
<XVampireX> because so far I see only webcam
<bubbles> hi
<bubbles> how can i enable/install mod_alias and mod_env on apache2?
<steveire> what does that p switch do?
<fritsch> bubbles: a2mod $name enable
<steveire> sorry, I see it
<fritsch> bubbles: sorry a2enmod $NAME
<fritsch> bubbles: a2enmod mod_alias  && a2enmod mod_env
<bubbles> root@Timmy:/etc/apache2/mods-available# a2enmod mod_alias
<bubbles> This module does not exist!
<fritsch> bubbles: good, just start a2enmod
<bubbles> the same for mod_env :\
<fritsch> bubbles: there it lists all
<fritsch> bubbles: you have
<bubbles> ?
<fritsch> bubbles: just do a2enmod
<fritsch> bubbles: without argument, then you can read what modules are installed
<bubbles> root@Timmy:/etc/apache2/mods-available# a2enmod
<bubbles> Which module would you like to enable?
<bubbles> Your choices are: actions asis auth_anon auth_dbm auth_digest auth_ldap cache cern_meta cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_svn deflate disk_cache expires ext_filter file_cache headers imap include info ldap mem_cache mime_magic perl php5 proxy proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http rewrite speling ssl suexec unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias
<narvik86> where can i find mplayer fonts?
<fritsch> bubbles: don` t paste
<bubbles> sry
<MilhousePunkRock> bubbles --> Pastebin
<steveire> well it's c++ alright...
<fritsch> bubbles: yes, if you want others you probably have to compile
<bubbles> how?
<bubbles> where do i get the sources?
<fritsch> bubbles: sorry don` t know
<bubbles> k
<fritsch> what modules are these? not very common, or?
<bubbles> don't know
<fritsch> bubbles: try apt-cache search apache env mod
<fritsch> bubbles: which site suggests you to load them?
<Jucato> steveire: good luck! I hope you can contribute a lot to improve Adept
<bubbles> http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracCgi
<steveire> who knows. Can't give it a shot now though. There's exams afoot soon.
<abattoir> steveire: you are going to work on adept?
<Jucato> ehehe!
<fritsch> bubbles: is this for apache2?
<bubbles> yes
<steveire> I want to hack it a bit. Nothing fancy
<narvik86> where can i find
<narvik86> mplayer fonts
<Lynoure> narvik86: googling didn't help?
<fritsch> bubbles: do apache2 -l please
<narvik86> i have installed mplayer-fonts but they arent in ~/.mplayer
<the-erm> Anyone know off the top of their head if there are any repertories with apache2 mod_rewite?
<Lynoure> narvik86: if you installed them as a package, they are likely to be in some mplayer related systemwide directory. I don't use mplayer so no idea where, but either locate or find could find them for you.
<fritsch> bubbles: still there?
<fritsch> bubbles: you don`t have to enable it, it is compiled in!
<the-erm> never mind ... it's installd.
<narvik86> Lynoure ok, i found it :) thanks, in synaptic i choose properities and there is a path
<fritsch> bubbles: the alias ist installed by default, too
<steveire> is there a cls equivalent to clear the konsole?
<Lynoure> narvik86: :)
<crimsun> steveire: clear
<m`kay> mmmh. i think i need more software, what are good mirrors for dapper if i want some stuff like libdvdcss2
<steveire> chairs
<fritsch> !restrictedFormats > m`kay
<serveri> how to upgrade old version of ubntu to newer?
<Lynoure> serveri: which version to which?  In general, change repos to that of the newer one, then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but there are stepbystep instructions too floating aorund
<Lynoure> s/aorund/around
<m`kay> fritsch: i know...
<steveire> wait a minute, clear doesn't actually clear the screen. It just scrolls down
<fritsch> steveire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<the-erm> doesn't it?
<the-erm> Always did before ...
<steveire> em...
<the-erm> weird.
<the-erm> Maybe an ansi code is in order.
<the-erm> \e[K ???
<Ace2007> Hi again, how can i set it so that if the mouse is over a certain program, mouse wheel up and down will make kde give key strokes to it? like mouse wheel up = ctrl+5 ?
<the-erm> I forget.
<the-erm> Ace2007: That's a tough one.  I'd look up "kde mouse gestures" in google for starters.
<leveldoc> hi ppl, could someone tell me if it is safe to upgrade to KDE 3.5.4? I've heard that ppl had problems with it?
<Ace2007> the-erm: Ok i'll give it a try
<fritsch> leveldoc: save
<leveldoc> thanks
<leveldoc> I'll do that then. :)
<fritsch> leveldoc: do a dist-upgrade
<leveldoc> will do so
<fritsch> leveldoc: it has to install some new libs
<leveldoc> ok
<Jucato> has anyone experienced this in KDE 3.5.4: media:/ and the desktop no longer show unmounted partitions/disks, even when you mount them, even if they can be accessed through the /media directory
<leveldoc> they say, never change a running system... but if it has bugfixes, I guess that makes it worth it, right?
<fritsch> Jucato: mmmh no
<Jucato> leveldoc: I think the saying was "if ain't broken, don't fix it", but bug fixes mean that something's broken, so fix it. right? :-D
<fritsch> leveldoc: good luck, what version are you running now?
<Jucato> fritsch: that's strange...
<fritsch> Jucato: you are running 3.5.4?
<fritsch> Jucato: could you file a bugreport on launchpad, with  a "howto reproduce it"?
<Jucato> I upgraded to 3.5.4 yesterday
<Jucato> I don't know how to reproduce something that isn't there...
<fritsch> Jucato: and there exists this problem
<fritsch> Jucato: ah! it` s fixed?
<fritsch> Jucato: cool
<Jucato> I mean, I don't see the unmounted partitions
<Jucato> I don't even know what caused it
<fritsch> Jucato: click System-Menue
<fritsch> Jucato: sorry just have the german translations ...
<leveldoc> KDE v.3.5.2
<fritsch> leveldoc: good 3.5.4 is better i think
<leveldoc> ok
<fritsch> leveldoc: "better" :-)
<leveldoc> ok, wish me luck
<Jack1> hi
<Jucato> leveldoc: KDE 3.5.4 I think fixed the screensaver and kpager bugs, so if you use screensavers or kpager, better upgrade
<Jucato> leveldoc: good luck!
<fritsch> :-)
<bnilsen> Hi.  A friend asked me to help set up his new web page.  I haven't a clue.  Is there a simple web publisher (other than the mystery of Open Office) that works right out-of -the-box? ...
<Jack1> it says to me upgrade klamav to version 0.38 your version is outdated..when i do the next time i start the error message comes again!!
<Jucato> fritsch: I upgraded smoothly to KDE 3.5.4 except for a small problem with KAudioCreator. It stopped there so I did a "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<fritsch> Jucato: yes this one make problems
<rob> bnilsen, try Nvu
<Jack1> something into klamav?
<Jack1> someone i mean
<Jucato> fritsch: after the dpkg --configure -a, everything went smoothly again. but then the unmounted partitions disappeared.
<Jucato> fritsch: even when I mount them successfully and even if I can access them through /media/xxxx, they don't display in the media:/ KIO slave or on the desktop
<fritsch> Jucato this is trange
<fritsch> you changed some settings - here this is working
<Jack1> can someone help with klamav
<fritsch> sorry have to leave
<bnilsen> rob:  Nvu is new to me.  I have searched apt and Synaptic.  Where do I look?
<rob> bnilsen, try searching for "nvu"
<Jucato> bnilsen: Nvu is in the universe repostiory
<rob> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<steveire> can grep do a not operation? grep "foo" -not "bar" hello.c to find lines with foo, but not bar.
<leveldoc> Jucato: when I try to upgrade, it wants to install xmms .... !!???
<bnilsen> rob & jucato.  Thanks.  I'll  try there again.
<rob> cool
<Jucato> leveldoc: would you happen to have superkaramba installed?
<leveldoc> nope
<leveldoc> it's basically a clean install, only KDE installed, not even one GNOME program...
<Jucato> hmm.. I also remember that one upgrade did install XMMS. I just let it be installed
<leveldoc> I have no choice anyways... but adding a 3.5.4 repo and then after a dist-upgrade have it install xmms just feels wrong. ;-)
<Jucato> I think XMMS was installed when I upgraded to 3.5.3
<BazziR> some KDE things have weird optional dependencies to XMMS
<leveldoc> BazziR: it would seem so... but with amaroK, kaffeine and others, wouldn't it be time to remove them. :)
<Jucato> Actually, some Kubuntu stuff have weird dependencies on GNOME stuff...
<BazziR> e.g. kopete I think
<leveldoc> kopete... I knew it! ;-) lol
<BazziR> yeah kopete has a plugin what song youre listening to... in XMMS.
<leveldoc> oh I lied about the not one GNOME program... I've got kino installed. Great program.
<BazziR> Jucato: such as?
<Jucato> BazziR: gnome-app-install
<Jucato> err.. not that... wait...
<BazziR> :o
<leveldoc> well, kopete is a dependency of kubuntu-desktop, right?
<BazziR> yah it is
<Jucato> BazziR: I meant "app-install-data"
<leveldoc> lol, even my kpatience gets updated... I've never experienced ONE bug in that app
<Jucato> leveldoc: they don't only upgrade those apps that have bugs
<leveldoc> it would seem so
<Jucato> it would be strange if kpatience version remained KDE 3.5.2, while the rest of KDE is 3.5.4, right? :-D
<leveldoc> oh, so they update the "about dialogue"... ;-p
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> and you have to redownload the whole app just for that.
<leveldoc> went through without a problem
<Jucato> they have to update everything to make sure that everything still works with each other properly
<leveldoc> so, I'll be back in a few if everything went right... going to log out and back in again
<Chousuke> sometimes I wish they had binary deltas for upgrades.
<leveldoc> brb
<BazziR> yeah deltas are a nice invention
<Chousuke> at least to the previous version
* Jucato Googles for "delta"
<Chousuke> Jucato: delta is usually used to mean "difference"
<Chousuke> or change.
<Chousuke> or something like that :P
<Jucato> ooh...
<Jucato> Binary Delta Conversion?
<Chousuke> basically, you'd just have to download what's changed, and nothing else
<Jucato> ah I see
<Chousuke> but that might require some drastic changes to dpkg.
<Chousuke> it would be awesome though
<Jucato> but when KDE releases a new minor release, they have to change/update everything to make sure that everything works/integrates properly right?
<Chousuke> if you could have .deb-deltas :P
<leveldoc> ok
<leveldoc> seems to have worked
<leveldoc> :)
<leveldoc> except all my icons on the right side of the task bar are in one row
<leveldoc> they used to be in two rows
<Jucato> almost like a change from Kubuntu 5.10 to 6.06, but less drastic
<leveldoc> which I liked better
<Jucato> leveldoc: you mean the system tray? Right-click on the panel and choose COnfigure panel
<Jucato> then for the size, choose Custom, then enter a value of 48
<Jucato> 48 is the smallest size that allows 2 rows of icons for the system tray
<leveldoc> hey, thanks!
<leveldoc> (you really got to know that... it wasn't obvious to me)
<Jucato> leveldoc: I discovered it through trial and error :-D
<leveldoc> lol
<leveldoc> that's the way I discovered all in linux
<damian_> kubuntu ksucks
<Jucato> ....
<leveldoc> but since canonical came along... I can actually depend on the howtos written out there :)
<Jucato> leveldoc: you could also try browsing through the forums for some other HOWTOs not found in the official wiki
<leveldoc> Jucato: well, I suppose I *could* and sometimes I actually do that but for the most part all questions are answered through the wiki / forums / irc channels
<leveldoc> it is amazing what a community can do without having to rely on few "specialists" in call centers
<Jucato> that's one of the strenghts of Linux. You have a choice for your source of support: community/users or commercial support
<Jack1> canone help me withit klamav please?
<Jucato> of course, the distro must offer commercial support before you can avail of it :-D
<leveldoc> Jucato: do you know by chance if theres a way to change the look of the message lists in kmail so that the info is displayed more like "outlook"? I hate to compare it, but just for a description it serves I guess
<huaymanta> h
<leveldoc> so that for example: subject (1st line) then author, date (2nd line)
<Jucato> leveldoc: are you talking about the columns? like Subject | Sender | Date??
<leveldoc> yes, for default they are ordered in columns, but I'd like to have them in lines
<leveldoc> (rows)
<Jucato> Ah... I'm afraid I don't have a clue as to what Outlook looks like. Kontact is the first PIM I've ever used
<Jucato> but I did use Thunderbird for a very short time in Windows
<leveldoc> well... imagine in bold the (unread) subject in the first row, then in the 2nd in smaller font the author and the date / time received
<leveldoc> it would just serve better for the screen that I have (16:10)
<leveldoc> if I want to see everything, the only choice I have I guess is to make the fonts smaller
<berkout> :)
<Jucato> hmm... I'll try to see what I can find.
<leveldoc> I'll probably have to file it as a RFE
<narvik86> RFE?
<leveldoc> "request for enhancement" :)
<Jucato> aah. a wishlist...
<leveldoc> the lowest form of a bug report... ;-)
<steveire> Why do people use programs like kmail/outlook/thunderbird?
<leveldoc> steveire: why do people use their web browser for everything?
<Jucato> steveire: probably for a number of different reasons?
<steveire> I open gmail, and there is my email. Why would I want a separate client for that?
<Jucato> 1. being able to download and read your mails on your computer
<Jack1> who would choose opera over konqueror?
<Jack1> opera having builtin irc and mail
<leveldoc> Jack1: now *that* is a good question! :)
<Jucato> 2. being able to have the e-mail sent to you, rather than you going to Gmail (like an RSS feed)
<Jack1> yes isnt it?
<Jack1> leveldoc i am convinced more and more
<Jucato> 3. Not having to go load a webpage in order to check each and every one of  your mail.
<Jucato> 4. very useful if you have multiple e-mail accounts
<Jack1> leveldoc can u help with the clamav?
<steveire> I get notified when I get an email. What is th advantage of downloading it to my comp?
<Jack1> offline use
<Jucato> steveire: you can save it. backup
<leveldoc> Jack1: not really... I've only set it up once on a server... what do you need?
<steveire> Maybe if I used multiple email accounts I'd use one,
<Jack1> leveldoc it notifies me that i got old version, then i upgrade next time same again
<Jucato> different strokes for different folks :-D
<leveldoc> I think they also tell you to read the FAQ on their website, don't they? I remember vaguely getting an "error", but it also read: "Relax, read [URL] "... it turned out that it wasn't so bad after all..
<leveldoc> sorry I can't be of more help
<Jucato> gotta go
<Jucato> dinner time
<leveldoc> but I had that error too, it wasn't really an issue though
<leveldoc> Jucato: bye :)
* leveldoc is too slow
<narvik86> how can i have icon of network connection in the tray?
<leveldoc> narvik86: I use knemo
<leveldoc> I downloaded it from the German kubuntu.de repository server
<apexified> Can someone help me think of a program that would be good for making and gathering (possibly organizing) notes, ideas, etc.?
<narvik86> leveldoc, thanks I  will try
<leveldoc> apexified: "basket"
<leveldoc> apexified: or knote on a more simpler basis?
<aliasfred> apexified: i use a wiki for that. mediawiki is my favorite
<apexified> leveldoc: I'm using knotes, but was looking for something more... together. categories and such. labels.
<apexified> something good for someone with ADD... which I *must* have ;)
<leveldoc> apexified: well, you might want to try "basket", it can organize files, notes, web pages etc and put it into an organized structure
<apexified> ty, for the suggestion
<leveldoc> I think it's in the universe repository, but I'm not sure
<evilmegaman> hi just wondering, how do I get the bcm43xx module to not load at boot?
<apexified> leveldoc: it is :)
<evilmegaman> I want to use the ndiswrapper module instead
<Jack1> is it in klamav sufficient to scan the /home directory or need all of them be scanned?
<evilmegaman> 260 people and no one has responded yet :P
<leveldoc> Jack1: it depends what you want to do. Is it a server? Your desktop?
<Jack1> desktop
<leveldoc> I'd say it's enough to scan your homedir. :)
<Jack1> ok thx leveldoc
<leveldoc> but again it depends on your security needs.
<leveldoc> why would you want to have an antivirus installed on your desktop anyways?
<evilmegaman> any one know how to get the bcm43xx module not start at boot?
<narvik86> try rmmod
<evilmegaman> I did
<leveldoc> evilmegaman: man 5 modprobe.conf
<evilmegaman> Ah
<evilmegaman> modprobe.conf... thanks!
<leveldoc> that would be my best guess
<leveldoc> no guarantee :)
<|lostbyte|> Good Mroning Guys..
<|lostbyte|> Morning
<narvik86> hello
<evilmegaman> there is no modprobe.conf :-/
<|lostbyte|> narvik86, Hi.
<evilmegaman> just the modprobe.d directory
<|lostbyte|> Any one here using dyndns ?
<narvik86> no
<narvik86> I'm not using it
<leveldoc> evilmegaman: hey, found something
<leveldoc> evilmegaman: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<evilmegaman> Awesome thanks leveldoc
<leveldoc> # This file lists those modules which we don't want to be loaded by
<leveldoc> # alias expansion, usually so some other driver will be loaded for the
<leveldoc> # device instead.
<evilmegaman> Okay cool :D
<leveldoc> maybe that works here?
<evilmegaman> should
<evilmegaman> I will give it a shot ;)
<leveldoc> let me know if it worked
<narvik86> leveldoc, i installed knemo, how to start it?
<leveldoc> under the KDE Ressources, you can activate the service
<leveldoc> (System Settings - KDE Components - Services)
<narvik86> leveldoc thank you. now it is working :)
<leveldoc> I like it
<leveldoc> I've been waiting for something like this for a long time... under KDE, that is
<leveldoc> GNOME has it since at least three years
<leveldoc> ... ;-)
<narvik86> i'm stlli thinking about gnome...
<leveldoc> I think KDE is integrated better... applications are actually working together. And let's not start about Printing under GNOME... ;-)
<narvik86> maybe i should try, but KDE is really nice for me :-)
<leveldoc> well, I guess everybody has different tastes, so...
<narvik86> i have knemo now, i have to stay :)
<leveldoc> lol
<Jack1> can someone tell me what is going on with klamav when it says:
<Jack1> Dazuko was not loaded successfully. Please check your installation.
<narvik86> you need to load/install dazuko i think
<slow-motion> hallo
<Jack1> well if i wanna do that i get the message above
<narvik86> sorry, i dont know :(
<leveldoc> ok guys, I'm off.. cya
<narvik86> c u
<the-erm> anyone know what package kglobal.h is in?  I need it, and I've installed almost all kde devel files.
<narvik86> http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/3.0-api/classref/kdecore/kglobal_h.html
<narvik86> maybe it will help
<the-erm> I'll try.
<the-erm> Yup that's the header.
<the-erm> Problem is it should be in a package with all the others I need.
<Teejay_wp> I tried to do the sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin command
<narvik86> which package?
<Teejay_wp> I am using kubuntu 6.06
<the-erm> that's my problem.  ... is there a urmpf type command?
<the-erm> urpmf searches all the files that are installed.
<Teejay_wp> and it said Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<the-erm> er ... all the packages that could be installed.
<Jucato> Teejay_wp: try to check if you have multiverse in your sources.list
<the-erm> Teejay_wp: I think you need the right respritory in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Teejay_wp> okay
<the-erm> oosp sorry I didn't read that.
<Teejay_wp> I will what you said
<the-erm> http://blog.the-erm.com/index.php/archives/170#more-170 // My source list is on that page.
<the-erm> Of course I'm just starting out with this distro.
<Jucato> Teejay_wp: you might find this link useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> the-erm: I might have something probably more useful for you. Try typing "apt:/" in Konqueror
<the-erm> ok
<the-erm> I'll try that.
<the-erm> ... odd it's installed.
<Jucato> the-erm: which is installed?
<the-erm> kglobal.h
<the-erm> the dev file is there.  Just not being seen by the compiler.
<Jucato> oh...
<evilmegaman> if I have gnome AND kde, will I be able to modify the menus seperately so I can get rid of kde apps in the gnome menus and gnome apps in the kde menu?
<the-erm> evilmegaman: don't quote me on it, but I think kde, and Gnome use 2 different files for their menus.
<the-erm> I know for sure there is a ~/.kde and a ~/.gnome folder.
<evilmegaman> yeah
<evilmegaman> I guess I will just give it a shot
<the-erm> So the chances of gnome and kde having the exact same menu isn't likely.
<Jucato> evilmegaman: I've had the very bad experience of hiding KDE menu entries in GNOME using Alacarte and they disappear in K Menu as well.
<evilmegaman> Ohh
<Jucato> the-erm: unfortunately, they both seem to use ~/.locale for some menu entries
<evilmegaman> jucato, so how do I remove the entries?
<Jucato> don't quite me on this, too. but that's just my observation...
<Jucato> I did the only safe thing I could do. Move all menu items that I don't want to see in a single folder. :-D
<evilmegaman> lol
<evilmegaman> I will check #ubuntu.. maybe they have an idea
<Jucato> that's only in K Menu. I've given up changing things in Alacarte...
<evilmegaman> I see
<Jucato> oh, I think there's a small program in KDE-Apps that sort of does what you want
<Jucato> let me look it up
<evilmegaman> Oh really?
<evilmegaman> Okay
<Jucato> evilmegaman: try this: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=31031
<Jucato> I can't verify that it works 100% though
<Jucato> I just saw some people recommend it
<evilmegaman> Oh okay
<Jack1> can opera in kubuntu get upgraded like eg kde or do i need to get all the installation file again and again?
<Jucato> Jack1: probably the same way with other apps... wait till it gets updated in the repositories. it's the safest way I know of.
<Jucato> of course, since Opera is in the Ubuntu commercial channel/repository, a different rule might apply
<Jack1> <Jucato>i just saw my cversion is outdated but in the resps nothing more up-to-date
<me> hi.  i am trying out kubuntu for the first time.  i am familiar with redhat/fedora.  i     am   used to cervisia and kompare being part of the kdesdk.  i was playing with apt-get and then adept to install those two components.  in adept it is greyed out.  how would i install them?
<Jack1> but i read u need to get the file full again and again
<Jucato> well I'm not sure how Opera will be upgraded. It's not something like Firefox which has updates almost immediately available a few days after an upgrade from Mozilla is released.
<Jack1> yes seems to be more complicated
<player_> hello there
<player_> i am a newbie ubuntu user
<Jucato> It's even complicated more by the fact that Opera resides on a special repository of its own, a repository where we don't know the rules/process...
<me> i am trying to install software via Adept.  how do i install something that is greyed out?
<player_> can someone help me install firefox step by steo ?
<narvik86> download and run ;)
<narvik86> i've downloaded ffox from website
<player_> i have downloaded the tar.gz file
<narvik86> unpack it
<Jack1> however seems to be some good piece of work
<Jucato> me: check if the universe repository is enabled. Go to the Adept menu and choose Manage Repositories
<player_> after unpacking it what should i do next ?
<narvik86> run firefox
<Jucato> narvik86: no need to do that, though. The repository has the latest Firefox version
<narvik86> with local languages?
<Jucato> actually, -1 latest version
<narvik86> i mean i have PL
<player_> run firefox <--- how? i am a completely newbie here. actually this is the first time i saw this desktop
<Jucato> narvik86: aaah
<player_> and is it ok if i un tar it anywhere ?
<Jucato> does player_ need a localized version?
<narvik86> for now its ok
<Jack1> Jucato is there a way to edit the sources.lst to eg opera-latest to get the latest stuff?
<narvik86> don't know, player_ you can get it by repository
<Jucato> Jack1: I don't think so. Opera is on a special Ubuntu repository called the commercial channel. So updates would probably come from there.
<narvik86> click on file firefox
<narvik86> brb
<player_> click on file firefox <-- then ? i clicked it once nothing happened
<player_> should i execute command shell ?
<knubbe> Jack1: opera has its own repositories.
<Jack1> <knubbe>yes i understand
<Jucato> player_: if you don't mind, since you're new, I would recommend you do it the easy way
<Jucato> player_: if you don't mind, since you're new, I would recommend you do it the easy way first
<player_> if you don't mind, since you're new, I would recommend you do it the easy way first <-- whats the easy way ? lol i am a complete newbie and just finished first time installo f this OS
<Jucato> player_:  in K Menu > System, launch Adept.
<player_> please help me ?? whats the easy way ?
<narvik86> from repository
<Jucato> tell me when Adept is running already
<narvik86> run adept
<Jucato> Then in Adept, type in "firefox" (without the quotes) on the search box so that anything with the word "firefox" will be displayed
<player_> re:Jucato - i do not see adept anywhere
<intelikey> i just ooops'd    need a fs expert.    i have /dev/hdd with data on ext3fs   and  was running an installer on /dev/hdb when i noticed that it partitioned /dev/hdc also.... now i have a partition table on my file system   anyone know if this can be fixed or if i seriously need to back up the data that is there and reformat it ???
<knubbe> jack1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<narvik86> player_ k->system->adept
<Jucato> err... K Menu > System sub-menu > Package Manger (Adept) ??
<me> jucato - thanks!  i also just realized i was using Add/Remove programs instead of the "real" Adept
<intelikey> s/hdd/hdc  ^      anyone knowledagable ???
<Jack1> i just see that konquis x to blank the address space is extremely helpful and not available in opera
<Jucato> me: no problem. I find the Add/Remove Programs to be quite... beta...
<player_> i dont see it too
<player_> lol
<player_> do i have to install adept 1st ?
<me> so if universe is enabled, i could apt-get install kompare ?
<narvik86> player_ do you have kubuntu?
<Jucato> player_:  oh heck... just press Alt+F2 and type in "kdesu adept"
<player_> i am using kubuntu right now ?
<Jucato> me: yep
<narvik86> player_ yes?
<player_> yes i am using kubuntu
<me> ah.  that makes more sense than installing the kdesdk rpm ;)
<Jucato> me: just don't forget to sudo update first after changing something in sources.list. :-D
<narvik86> you have to have adept
<Jucato> Adept is installed by default
<player_> hmmm ? i remember i tried removing some programs earlier
<Jucato> player_: hmm... Press Alt+F2, and type in "kdesu adept" without the quotes
<player_> <Jucato> player_: hmm... Press Alt+F2, and type in "kdesu adept" without the quotes <-- just tried this and it was asking me for a password
<Jucato> good
<Jucato> enter your password
<narvik86> Jucato locales are also in repository :) my fault
<player_> i entered my password and this appeared "Conversation with su failed."
<Jucato> hmm...
<player_> what does that mean ?
<narvik86> player_ probably you will need to use a console
<player_> ok
<intelikey> anyone know a safe way to delete that partition table ?
<player_> i am at the console now
<player_> Konsole (Terminal Program)
<Jucato> player_: type in "sudo apt-get install firefox" (without quotes)
<player_> what should i do next ?
<narvik86> Jucato is faster :) follow him
<Jucato> err... I just happen to be doing nothing right now
<narvik86> i have broken collarbone :/
<Jucato> just waiting for the lines to scroll up :-D
<Jucato> ooh... that's sad... :-(
<narvik86> http://n86.cba.pl/pictures/!accident%20001_medium.jpg  bad quality but you can see this
<Jucato> player_: you mentioned you removed some programs earlier? what did you try to remove, and what happened?
<intelikey> ok anyone know where i might find someone that knows ?
<Jucato> narvik86: it is bad... :-(
<player_> lol
<narvik86> brb, eating :-)
<chicosanchez> buenos das!
<Jucato> hehe!
<Jucato> good morning
<chicosanchez> alguien en espanish ?
<Jucato> (even if it's night time here in my place)
<me> i've been paying around for a bit with apt.  so i see apt-cache for searching/showing info on packages.  is there a way to dump a list of just what is installed?
<me> i see showpkg, but that doesn't seem     to be what i am looking for
<bugoy> hello i'm back
<bugoy> i was the "_player" a while ago
<bugoy> 1st of all
<Jucato> me: do you need a printable list in plain text format, or just something you can view?
<bugoy> how do i get back the default layout of my kubuntu desktop ?
<bugoy> default taskbar and everything ?
<Jucato> me: in Adept, you can check/uncheck the filter boxes so that it will only display installed packages
<Jucato> bugoy: why? what happened?
<me> oh, command line
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jack1> if i want to add deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<me> or is there a directory to ls or file to cat
<bugoy> i dunno i just restarted this machine then suddenly
<Jack1> to me sources list via synaptic
<bugoy> all the icons on the taskbar are gone
<bugoy> also the clock
<bugoy>  and the desktop selection icon
<bugoy> s
<Gumby> can anyone here tell me the directory structure of ubuntu's mirrors.  I am running amd64 but looking for a i386 package and cant seem to browse my way in a repo thus far
<Jack1> do i have to add to channel ubuntu 6.06. binary or source?
<Jack1> source right?
<me> say i am testing someting on a machine on the internet, so i can use apt-get, etc.  then i want to configure another machine that isn't online.  so i want to be able to dump the files/dependencies to a CDROM and then bring the offline machine up to date with the same config
<Jucato> Jack1: just take note that the repository you are adding cannot be guaranteed to work 100% without any problems in Ubuntu, because it's an outside repository...
<Jack1> well yes
<Jucato> me: oh... I think that's beyond my current knowledge of Linux/Kubuntu... :-(
<Jucato> Jack1: it might also conflict with Ubuntu's version of Opera?
<me> i know FreeBSD has packages and it leaves them in a common directory after installing them
<Jucato> bugoy: this is a fresh install of Kubuntu, right?
<Jucato> ah
<me> so all deps get downloaded and the package directory can just be copied later
<Jack1> Jucato in the help it says
<Jack1> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<Jucato> me: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<me> hmm
<Jack1> is as good as http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<Jucato> Jack1: oh ok, if they said so...
<Jack1> however do i need to add it to channel source or binary
<me> ah, so in theory i could copy the archives directory and then apt-get it on the other machine and it should just install it from cache?
<Jucato> I'm not sure about apt-get
<Jucato> I'm not sure about "apt-get"-ing it
<intelikey> me yes if the other box has the same repos setup.   yes.
<Jucato> you could probably just use "dpkg -i"?
<rob_> hello, when i add a mp3 from a smb share in my amarok playlist, amarok craches. Does anybody here know a solution to this problem?
<me> ah.  dpkg works with .deb files
<intelikey> me i do that a lot with apt   it works well.
<Jucato> Jack1: probably not anymore. the commercial channel contains more than just Opera
<Jucato> ah so apt-get can also work with single .deb files?
<me> intelikey, should i copy the whole /var/cache/apt tree?
<me> or just archives
<intelikey> just archives.deb
<Jucato> just the archives/ as it's the one that contains the .deb files
<intelikey> me you don't want to mix your package databases  that can get messy.
<me> i guess because it knows the install states
<apexified> i really like using topstyle, but i was wondering if anyone could suggest something similar...
<me> well, this has all been very helpful.
<apexified> or any other web design/development tools for linux
<intelikey> the databases keep track of what is installed and what's avalable     but the packages then selves in /var/cache/apt/archives/   (omitting ./partial)  is what you want to share.
<Jucato> There's Quanta, Nvu, and Bluefish for web design/development
<Jucato> take your pick :-D
<Jucato> Btw, Quanta is the KDE app
<intelikey> well if no one knows anything about my fs problem i'll go now.
<Jucato> intelikey: sorry I couldn't be of help. Filesystems scare the !@*% out of me...
<narvik86> what do u want to do?
<intelikey> narvik86 me ?
<narvik86> intelikey yes
<intelikey> i just ooops'd    need a fs expert.    i have /dev/hdc with data on ext3fs   and  was running an installer on /dev/hdb when i noticed that it partitioned /dev/hdc also.... now i have a partition table on my file system   anyone know if this can be fixed or if i seriously need to back up the data that is there and reformat it ???
<digibre4k_> i'm coming
<narvik86> i don't know how to undo those changes, tried qtparted?
<narvik86> you can access this hdc partition?
<narvik86> can you*?
<Jack1> quoting
<Jack1> : Opera eliminates
<Jack1> sluggish performance, HTML standard violations, desktop
<Jack1> domination, and instability.
<Jack1> what is menat with desktop domination?
<Jack1> meant
<bugoy> please help me
<bugoy> huhuhuhuhu
<intelikey> narvik86 the partition ?    havent tried.  i have the fs mounted but fdisk -l reports the partition table.  that could lead to huge problems...
<bugoy> i cannot install any program
<bugoy> here in myy kubuntu
<Jucato> bugoy: I asked you if this is a very fresh install of Kubuntu and what programs did you remove earlier?
<bugoy> even flash player
<bugoy> yes this is
<bugoy> a fresh intall sir
<narvik86> intelikey so dont mount it
<bugoy> and i removed some programs
<Jucato> bugoy: what did you remove?
<bugoy> i forgot
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> hmm...
<bugoy> anyway how can i go to the list of installed prgrams ?
<narvik86> intelikey what is shown in qtparted??
<intelikey> narvik86 you dont see to follow me.   the disk is 3/4 full of data i don't want to loose.
<intelikey> seem
<Jucato> bugoy: in Konsole, do this "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<intelikey> narvik86 the data is in a file system (ext3) on /dev/hdc  (whole disk)
<Jack1> Jucato i get:  Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.2.1) but it is not installable
<Jack1> when i want to upgrade opera
<narvik86> intelikey i don't know a lot about fs, maybe you can create image of hdc? if you have free space now, i don't want to waste your data
<intelikey> narvik86 but now the disk "ALSO" has a partition table.   i want to remove the partition tabel without damaging the fs.
<narvik86> intelikey dd program
<Jucato> Jack1: hm... we don't seem to have that package available in the repository...
<Jucato> we do have a libqt3-mt
<narvik86> intelikey wait a second
<Jucato> er wait...
<intelikey> if i have any place that will hold the data.    let me search.     (i was hoping that backup was not the only option)
<Jucato> Jack1: what version of KDE are you on?
<Jack1> 3.5.3
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> bugoy: what happened? did you try the command I gave?
<Jucato> Jack1: you're using the separate Opera repository right?
<narvik86> intelikey maybe you should try http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ bootable cd with a lot of tools, there should be some to remove/edit partition table
<intelikey> narvik86 ok.  thanks  i'll look into that.    and thanks for the time of day.      sometimes it helps just to get an 'i dont know' answer   rather than being ignored....
<Jack1> JUCATO YES
<narvik86> intelikey i will boot from this cd and tell you
<Jack1> jucato yes  do
<narvik86> intelikey what tools are for you
<intelikey> i can edit the partition table with c/fdisk
<jott> intelikey: http://www.sleuthkit.org/ and http://e2salvage.sourceforge.net/ can be helpful
<Jucato> Jack1: and you are trying to install a version of Opera that's more up-to-date than the current version available in the Ubuntu commercial channel? It might be that the new Opera version is depending on a newer version of libqt3-mt that is not yet available in Ubuntu
<intelikey> just not sure how well the fs will take it.
<narvik86> intelikey but from cd, any data wont be mounted
<jott> intelikey: additionally (but not for beginners) http://lde.sourceforge.net/
<intelikey> jott e2salvage   k
<intelikey> lde  hmmmmm
<intelikey> lde - Linux Disk Editor   is in the repos
<Jack1> <Jucato>i think so yes so no help
<jott> but there you should be into partition table and ext internal structures ;)
<intelikey> e2salvage isn't....   hmm jott   thanks for the input there.
<Jucato> Jack1: unfortunately, I don't think I can be of much help... :-(
<Jack1> no mate thats was good
<narvik86> intelikey brb i will chceck ultimatebootcd
<me> jucato, dpkg -l is the command line version of what i was looking for
<jott> intelikey: the e2salvage site has also serveral links as it seems
<intelikey> yeah looking
<Jucato> me: it was that simple?!? lol! I don't use dpkg that much, so I guess I'm a noob when it comes to it's options.
<Jucato> me: but how do you get it tolist only installed packages?
<me> oh, that isn''t installed?
<jott> intelikey: when you have the disk space i would dd out the whole disk so you can play around with it, without making more damage
<Jucato> me: ooh. dpkg -L (capital L)
<Jucato> me: scratch that... I'm still not sure...
<me> well, dpkg -l kompare show me it
<me> dpkg -l cervisia doesn't find it
<me> i never installed cervisia ye
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> dpkg -l <package_name> is only supposed to show packages with that name. sort of apt-cache show <package_name>
<intelikey> dpkg -l     lists all installed packages
<Jucato> Jack1: you could probably just use an alternative method from the wiki to install Opera
<me> i am getting that apt is just a nice way to manage packages, but really just a sophisticated front-end to dpkg
<me> kind of like yum was to rpm management on fedora
<Jucato> er.. apt is really a front end to dpkg. Adept, Synaptic, etc. are GUI front-ends to apt
<intelikey> me all the package managers in debian/*buntu are jsut frontends to dpkg = the debian package manager
<Jucato> CLI front-ends to DPKG include Apt and Aptitude. GUI front-ends are countless...
<raphael_> Hello
<raphael_> i have a question
<Jucato> actually, Apt is CLI-based front-end for a package manager. If I remember correctly, some RPM-based distros use Apt because of it's dependency handling capabilities
<raphael_> My kubuntu is update and i can see Kubuntu 6.06.1 LTS when I halt my computer, and the question is: Is there iso of this version on the net?
<me> some of you may find this funny.  i'm using Windows XP using a VMWare client via WiFi connected to a FC4 VMWare server running Kubuntu
<me> and it all still works
<Jucato> er.... XP ----> VMWare FC4 ----> VMWare Kubuntu??? that has just made my head spin... @_@
<me> i still never managed to get my USB bluetooth to go online with my cell phone, so i boot up in XP when i'm on the road
<me> then i forget to go back to linux, esp because my firefox bookmarks are then on the wrong partition
<bugoy> hello there
<intelikey> well guys jott and narvik86    i think i have the answer now.   it seems that ext3fs is pretty stable.  the changes made externally to the first super block don't seem to be any real concern.  cause replaying the journal shows to keep that fs usable   i have removed the partition table and cycled mounting procedures the fs seems to be all intact.    thanks for the input sujestions and links.
<bugoy> i'm back and i re installed everything
<bugoy> i now see Adept
<bugoy> lol
<jott> intelikey: great!
<bimberi> me: just a thought - http://www.google.com/tools/firefox/browsersync/
<narvik86> itelikey, yes, great
<narvik86> itelikey, how did you remove partition table? :)
<intelikey> i sure had a dark brown taste in my mouth when i first saw that that installer had written a partition table on my storage fs....
<intelikey> narvik86 cfdisk
<narvik86> ok
<intelikey> i backed up the first major block of the disk and then did it,  so i could undo it if it hosed the fs.
<me> thanks bimberi.  that saves it on google's servers?
<bimberi> me: yes, i'd say so.  I've only heard of it myself - not used it
* adminchen is away: Away at the moment
<intelikey> something jott said that made me think of it.    so i did a  dd if=/dev/hdc of=backup bs=8192 count=2       and went to work.
<bugoy> can someone give me a step by step procedure how to install the grapichs driver from nvidia.com for my inno3d MX400 vid card ? here in kubuntu ?
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> bugoy that is said to be what you want ^
<intelikey> i've never used it.   don't need drivers.
<narvik86> don't need drivers?
<Jucato> I think I might have a more useful link
<Jucato> wait
<bugoy> <intelikey> i've never used it.   don't need drivers. <-- wow !? really ? thanks for the info
<Jucato> bugoy: you can also try this: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper <-- follow method 1
<intelikey> bugoy if i need to clean that up a little for you.   i have an nvidia agp card but it is an old one and i don't think it even has any 3d ability so the  nv driver that comes with the distro and is installed by default is all i ever use.
<Jucato> I'm using Inno3D GeForce4 MX4000....
<bugoy> i see
<bugoy> i'm using Inno3d MX400 64mb 64bit
<bugoy> do you think i still need to install a driver for this ?\
<Jucato> only if you think you're going to need 3D acceleration
<bugoy> yes  i will
<Jucato> then go for it.
<intelikey> mine is like a thompson joint venture riva128  i think.   maybe agp X2  at the most.    so 3D is probably unheard of.
<intelikey> i wouldn't mess with it if it could do 3D   (not a gamer)
<jott> intelikey: it has 3d acceleration :) ... (back in old times quake1&2 ran like a charm with it ;)
<intelikey> really.   hehhe  and only 16M on the card
<intelikey> i guess 16M was a lot back then
<londrinense> Can anybody help me get to know how much data I sent and received during my actual session?
<bugoy> i cannot understand what the hell the tutorial says
<bugoy> i am using kubuntu
<bugoy> huhuhuhuh can someone please help me install the nvidia driver ?
<Jucato> 32MB of RAM was big back then...
<Jucato> bugoy: ok let me try this..
<lackdiant> Hi, is it usual to have too many python processes in ksysguard?
<bugoy> thanks Jucato
<lackdiant> I have about 20 or 30
<Jucato> bugoy: first open up Konsole
<bugoy> ok im gere
<bugoy> herre
<Jucato> bugoy: then type this "uname -r" (no quotes)
<bugoy> ok
<bugoy> 2.6.15-23-386 <-- this appeared ?
<bugoy> now what ?
<Jucato> ok.. remember the "386" number
<Jucato> that's your computer architecture
<bugoy> ok
<bugoy> ok
<intelikey> londrinense sinfo.pl   that version  does a good job of reporting data transfer   it runs from the command line    or can spam an irc channel and get you kicked out...  :)
<Jucato> umm... wait a minute... before I go on...
<nanotube> hello, how can I please make my ra0 network interface eth0?
<Jucato> what kind of processor do you have btw?
<jott> intelikey: http://developer.nvidia.com/object/RIVA_128_FAQ.html It's powerful 100MHz 128-bit architecture, capable of processing 5 GFLOPS and 15 billion operations per second, provides maximum 2D and 3D acceleration for every application, regardless of which CPU it's being processed on.  ;)
<bugoy> amd Athlon XP 1800+ i think
<Tommy> is there a fix for why kubuntu wont shut down it just stays on going to halt
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> anyway, moving on...
<bugoy> ok
<intelikey> jott so my 5$ vidio card was a bargan ?
<Jucato> bugoy: type this in Konsole "sudo apt-get install linux-386" (no quotes)
<jott> intelikey: oh it was actually quite nice .... i used it for serveral years...
<Jucato> bugoy: this will install everything related to the 386 Linux kernel, including the linux-restricted-modules that you need
<intelikey> :)
<bugoy> ok
<jott> intelikey: funny thing is, windows nt does not even support it ;)
<bugoy> it said alot of intructions
<bugoy> too long to paste
<bugoy> after entering my passworf
<bugoy> what now /
<bugoy> ?
<Jucato> it asks if you want to install the packages right?
<bugoy> Reading package lists... Done
<Jucato> bugoy: it asks if you want to install the packages right?
<bugoy> Building dependency tree... Done
<jordan> hi
<bugoy> The following packages will be upgraded:
<bugoy>   linux-386
<bugoy> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 103 not upgraded.
<bugoy> Need to get 23.4kB of archives.
<jordan> I have install ati driver and have
<jordan> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<jordan> direct rendering: No
<jordan> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<bugoy> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<bugoy> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/restricted linux-386 2.6.15.24 [23.4kB] 
<bugoy> Fetched 23.4kB in 2s (9811B/s)
<Jucato> er....
<bugoy> (Reading database ... 65279 files and directories currently installed.)
<bugoy> Preparing to replace linux-386 2.6.15.22 (using .../linux-386_2.6.15.24_i386.deb) ...
<bugoy> Unpacking replacement linux-386 ...
<bugoy> Setting up linux-386 (2.6.15.24) ...
<bugoy> thats what happened
<bugoy> no it did not asked me anything
<Hotwire> www.pastebin.it
* Hotwire coughs 
<Jucato> bugoy: do you see a small open box icon with a "!" sign, sitting in your system tray?
<bugoy> now what ?
<bugoy> yes
<Jucato> that's the Upgrade Notifier
<bugoy> saying "There are 103 updated packages available"
<Jucato> It notifies you if there are Upgrades to be downloaded. something like the Windows Updater
<bugoy> what shoould i do w/ it ??
<Jucato> click on it. it will ask for your password
<Jucato> You should upgrade first before installing drivers...
<bugoy> ok sir
<bugoy> currently updating
<Jucato> :-D
<jordan> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<jordan> enybody can help me ?
<jordan> I'm reinstall ati driver and problem fix for 2h and come again
<narvik86> jordan: try with this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<narvik86> jordan first method works for me
<Jucato> brb.. out to buy a chocolate bar...
<narvik86> :)
<jordan> google tell me " dri don;t installed". How to install them ?
<narvik86> jordan tried with http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide ?
<jordan> narvik86 I'm trieing now :)
<narvik86> ok :)
<jordan> jordan@jordan:~$ sudo aticonfig --initial Found fglrx primary device section Nothing to do, terminating.
<narvik86> jordan did you remove previous driver?
<jordan> ehh no so remove all and reinstal  ?
<narvik86> remove and itnstall those
<jordan> how to fast remove all ?
<narvik86> it depend how it was installed
<narvik86> apt-get remove maybe, i'm not expert :/
<jordan> give you link but this is pl ?
<bugoy> how can i make kubuntu show the lan connection status on the taskbas just like on windows ?
<narvik86> bugoy knemo
<narvik86> jordan what is pl ?
<jordan> poland ;)
<jordan> poland site
<narvik86> yes, what link? :)
<jordan> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?t=6183
<narvik86> jordan ,are you from poland?
<jordan> so change xorg.conf - ati next use apt-get remove ?
<jordan> yes im from poland :)
<narvik86> ja tez :)
<jordan> chodz na prv
<narvik86> ok
<bugoy> <narvik86> bugoy knemo <-- whwre is this ?
<jordan> [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<nanotube> ja tez:-)
<narvik86> knemo, show you mine sources.list?
<jordan> musze sie zarejestrowac zeby uzywac prv ?
<narvik86> bugoy ?
<narvik86> jordan tak
<bugoy> wha tdo you mean ?
<shadeofgrey> does anybody know how to change the background and foreground and font colors in Kword?
<narvik86> nanotube jest nas coraz wiecej :)
<narvik86> bugoy you need to install knemo
<nanotube> narvik86: I just understad polish but can not write:-)
<narvik86> nanotube where r u from?
<nanotube> narvik86: slovakia... my girlfriend is polish:-)
<narvik86> nanotube, it's not so far :)
<nanotube> dzieky bardzo :-)
<nanotube> no it is not:-) however we aro not in europe at the moment:-)
<narvik86> nanotube, holidays? in what language you are talking?
<nanotube> this is fantasctic: The following NEW packages will be installed: ifrename , The following packages will be REMOVED: hal lvm-common lvm2 mdadm pcmciautils ubuntu-base ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard udev .. what is it?
<jordan> narvik86 gdzie mam sie rejestrowac nie rozumiem :/
<jordan> nie uzywam IRC wogle
<nanotube> narvik86: yep 5 years holiday:-) trying to write somethink in polish:-))
<nanotube> jordan: tak
<stephen> can any tell me if there is an irc channel for compiz
<nanotube> jordan: what are you using?
<nysosym> is it possible to have preview in konqueror of movie files?
<narvik86> jordan, napisz cos fo mnie na prv, tam ci sie komenda pokaze
<Jucato> nysosym: yes
<shadeofgrey> does anybody in here know how to changfe the colors of kword
<shadeofgrey> ?
<jordan>  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Jucato> right-click preview in....
<jordan> takie cos mam :/
<nanotube> stephen: join #compiz
<nysosym> Jucato: sure, but i mean a miniatur of every movie in konqueror
<stephen> cheers nanotube
<nanotube> stephen: there are just 2 members , but it exists :-)
<Jucato> nysosym: oh... I've never gotten video to work, but I do hear the sounds of the movie when I place my mouse over the video file
<jordan> narvik86 nom oki
<jordan> ZRIOBIONE ALE dalej nie moge pisac
<narvik86> nanotube: what do u mean "5 years holidays", you are living together?
<nanotube> jordan: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nanotube> narvik86: not 5 years we are together for 2 years.. we meeet in AUS
<slow-motion> re
<jordan> narvik86 jordan juz zarejestrowany pisze wiec jakie zarejestrowac np jordan_ albo jordan88 ?
<narvik86> to Twoj nick, sam wybierz ;)
<nanotube> jordan: :-)
<jordan> narvik86 to jakies pojebane :)
<jordan> dobra powiedz mi jak z tymi sterami
<jordan> co mam zrobic
<jordan> how to change nick ?:)
<bgrimm> Does anyone have any links to a NEC LCD Driver that might work for the Multisync 90GX (I did not find one in the deault install, and nothing on the forums).
<dr_willis> whats the max res for that lcd?
<nanotube> is anyone here running vmware-player? how do I make it use my ra0 instead of eth0?
<bgrimm> dr_willis: native res is 1280 x 1040
<dr_willis> hmm.. ya sould be ble to select generic lcd and that res then.
<digibre4k_> i have problem with send a email?
<digibre4k_> do you can help me?
<nanotube> narvik86: Ok... see you dude..I'm going to sleep:-)
<digibre4k_> somebody please help me?
<narvik86> what time?
<narvik86> ok good night
<dr_willis> ya could start by clarifying the problem.  digibre4k_  - but i doubt if i can help much at all.
<nanotube> narvik86: 23.00:-)
<digibre4k_> if i send a email it's take much..much..much...time...why?
<narvik86> nanotube so good night :)
<dr_willis> digibre4k_,  try a different email program.
<nanotube> narvik86: :-) thanks... g'day to you!
<digibre4k_> hey...hey...hey..don't go!
<digibre4k_> i still have problem send email here...
<dr_willis> 0_o
<narvik86> change email client :) that was a solution
<jordan_88> dr_willis how to recover xorg.conf from backup
<jordan_88> ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<dr_willis> jordan_88,  cp /path/to/backup  /path/to/originak/xorg.conf
<cwraig> ey
<BenBB> hello
<jordan_88> orginak = orginal ?
<BenBB> I can't get the package updates for kubuntu, isp problem?
<BenBB> the respritories i mean
<dr_willis> they have been sluggish lately
<BenBB> sorry i'm a noob with linux
<BenBB> all the connections just time out
<cwraig> try antoerh mirror'
<BenBB> where do i go to find a list of mirrors?
<cwraig> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<digibre4k_> change email client?can you explane again!
<digibre4k_> please give me a examples!
<narvik86> use other program, if you are using client, in example Thunderbird try kmail
<dnipro> Salut
<narvik86> hi
<dnipro> oup it is english room
<dnipro> I lost my control panel
<dnipro> kicker ?
<dr_willis> jordan_88,  wherever ya copied the origianl to.
<BenBB> Thanks guys, i have been having problems with my shit isp, not connecting to websties, i have to reload like 5 times
<digibre4k_> soy my english is bad :(
<dnipro> No menu, and nothing on my desktop
<dnipro> How to recover it ?
<cwraig> thats ok good luck
<digibre4k_> sory my english is bad :(
<BenBB> I should have a bitch at them, might be a dns problem i think
<dr_willis> digibre4k_,  fire up an alternative email client and see if the same problems exists with those.
<cwraig> yea i guess so
<dnipro> I lost my menu !!!!
<visik7> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<cwraig> cause if they fucked up their routing it would be a huge prob
<digibre4k_> how make send email more fast?
<digibre4k_> on kubuntuk
<dnipro> hello ?
<dnipro> y a quelqu'un ?
<narvik86> dnipro have you restarted x system?
<dnipro> ia kekkin
<cwraig> digibr4k> how fast is your net connection
<dnipro> no only the session
<ken_fallon> dnipro: Are you running kopete ?
<dnipro> no
<dnipro> I am running konversation at the moment
<dnipro> I tryed to install new theme but it is better to have default one than nothing
<cwraig> digibre4k> maybe this will help http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<dr_willis> digibre4k_,  you need to trouble shoot to find out why its slow.  If its just slow with One email client, bit not others. then its a client problem. If they all are slow. then you got some other problem.
<dnipro> what is kicker ?
<ken_fallon> dnipro: Consider switching back to the old theme
<dr_willis> kicker is the name of the KDE panel.
<cwraig> !kicker
<ubotu> I know nothing about kicker - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BenBB> open source animation programs?? Can i get a free version of macromedia's flash
<dnipro> I tryed but I have the old theme but no menu
<dnipro> no task bar
<narvik86> flas player - yes
<BenBB> For creating them not playing them
<dnipro> I never expect loos such thing
<cwraig> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<dnipro> now I use gnome
<BenBB> I know there is some ability in SVG
<dnipro> shall I uninstall and reinstall kicker ?
<BenBB> ok, what i meant is flashmx, or flash8 so i can animate
<narvik86> http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<narvik86> BenBB http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<dnipro> I lost that http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kicker_%28KDE%29
<narvik86> maybe, sudo apt-get install kicker  ? i don't know :/
<dr_willis> kicker should be part of the kde base packages I would guess.
<narvik86> there is:"kicker" in repositories
<BenBB> thats awsome, i didn't know you could have flash on linux. Might have to try it at school since we are open source focused
<ken_fallon> try dpkg-reconfigure kicker
<narvik86> BenBB ther is another one but i don tremeber its name
<dnipro> OK I 'll try first I try to reinstall it : uninstall will uninstall lot of packages !!
<prabhu> hello all
<jordan_88> narvik86 nie dziala :/
<dnipro_> Hello again I found my control panel again : I reinstall kicker
<narvik86> musi dzialac
<dnipro_> thank you all of you
<jordan_88> dziala dziala :)
<dnipro_> Now I will not try to install new theme with bash install
<bugoy> ok now all the updates are done
<bugoy> what do i do next ?
<bugoy> how do i install the nvidia driver here on kubuntu ?
<ccc_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bugoy> i can't understand that lol
<bugoy> can someon give me a step by step ?
<Jucato> bugoy: how about the one I linked to
<dr_willis> whats not to understand? its about 4 lines you cut/paste
<dr_willis> and perhaps a simple edit of 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<bugoy> <Jucato> bugoy: how about the one I linked to <-- what do you mean ?
<ccc_> that is a step by step...
<amic> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<ben_> I can't get my updates working, i use "sudo apt-get update" in konsole and get time-outs, click fetch updates in adept and get an error. WTF?!?
<dr_willis> amic,  now THAT one is more complex. :P
<dr_willis> ben_,  server issues perhaps
<ben_> I have tried drifferent mirrors
<ben_> yea it never got the security updates on install
<jordan_88> lib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<jordan_88> direct rendering: No
<jordan_88> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<jordan_88> what's problem ;/ /
<Jucato> I just realized that the guide for Binary Nvidia only has instructions for Ubuntu....
<dr_willis> install synaptic, and poof there ya go. :P works with jubuntu
<dr_willis> Kubuntu
<ben_> Well hopfully i will get these updates fixed and be able to install proper software like opera :)
<Jucato> dr_willis: of course, but wouldn't it be nice if they actually had a Kubuntu guide?
<jordan_88> dr_willis extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" can you help me /
<jordan_88> ?
<dr_willis> Jucato,  would of been Nicer if they just used the shell. then it wouldent matter. :P
<narvik86> the bad is Mesa!
<narvik86> and direct rendering should be yes
<dr_willis> 'fire up the manager and search....' vs.. 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'   :)
<dr_willis> they need to organize that howto a little better
<prabhu> my java doesnt seem to be working in any of my browsers.. what do I do..?
<Jucato> dr_willis: of course, but not everyone wants to use the command line always, right?
<ben_> as a windows user i find the command lines a pain in the ass
<dr_willis> Jucato,  vs the confuising directions they got.. its much simpilier and to the point
<bugoy> in th ekonsole
<dr_willis> its a pain to cut/paste... wow.. :P vs  being told how to manipulate a gui. :P
<bugoy> why does when i am promped to enter my password
<bugoy> i cannot type anything
<dr_willis> 'clck over therem then over here.. then find this menu item that may or may not been moved...'
<dr_willis> :)
<ben_> I want to get off this windows micro$hit stuff :)
<Jucato> dr_willis: but that's how some people are used to do stuff
<bugoy> agter typpping this sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dr_willis> Jucato,  MS-Lemming-Zomvies!  :P
<prabhu> ! java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ben_> I am going to bed all, goodnight
<Jucato> well, we can't exclude them from our "target" audience right?
<narvik86> gn8
<Jack1> hi
<Jack1> how can i increae font size of webpages in opera AND store that??
<Jack1> increase
<dr_willis> You Educate them.. Im sick of this "bend over backwards for total-beginners that dont want to learn, then  have them yell "do a blackflip to boot!"  and then they get mad if you dont hand hold them.
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> and yes that  NVIDIA howto needs work.
<Jack1> until now i only used view->zoom
<dr_willis> its rather vague and  odd in ways.
<Jack1> cant find in the prefs
<bugoy> now i'm intsalling nvidia drivers
<bugoy>  how do i know now after install if the driver is really installed ?
<bugoy> wheres the computer managaement ogf kubuntu ?
<dr_willis> when you restart X - you see a nvidia logi
<dr_willis> Logo
<Jucato> dr_willis: unless he installed linux-restricted-modules, I don't think he's going to be happy...
<dr_willis> Well the howto says to do that. :P
<dr_willis> which is why we are back to the 'they need to show the shell commands, so you can install them from the console' :)
<bugoy> ok i'll be right back
<bugoy> will restart now
<bugoy> thanks
<Jucato> gud luck...
<Jucato> dr_willis: or they could also provide documentation for Kubuntu, too
<dr_willis> which would have the same problem. :P
<dr_willis> repkace the word synaptic with adept. :P there ya go.
<Jucato> dr_willis: except that Adept has a different interface than Synaptic
<dr_willis> considering how many times people get referred to that URL. ya think they would have it done a little better
<Jucato> and installing Synaptic in Kubuntu adds another level of unnecessary complication
<dr_willis> Step #1   sudo apt-get install synaptic
<dr_willis> #2 - continue below. :P
<dr_willis> I perfer synaptic to adept myself.
<Jucato> I prefer synaptic, too. But I doubt the Kubuntu devs would want that. :-D
<dr_willis> and  i perfer the apt-get or apatitude
<Jucato> I vote for aptitude
<dr_willis> who wrote adept anyway? :P the ubuntu guys or the offical kde guys?
<slow-eating> re
<player_> ok
<Jucato> Petr Rockai. He's a KDE dev, but so far, Adept has only been included "officially" in Kubuntu
<player_> i dont see any nvidia icon
<Jucato> so I'm guessing he's a Kubuntu dev?
<player_> but the installation says its done
<player_> is there any way i can see if its installed or not ?
<Jucato> player_: not an nvidia icon, but a sort of very short NVIDIA splash screen
<bugoy> ok i didm't see that
<Jucato> bugoy: type this in Konsole: glxgears
<bugoy> is there any other way to know ?
<dr_willis> what kind of monitor?
<dr_willis> some times the logo flashes real fast.
<narvik86> glxinfo | grep direct but i'm ati user
<dr_willis> and you dont see it.
<bugoy> this is what is says
<bugoy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bugoy> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Jucato> hmm...
<bugoy> does that mean it is not installed ?
<dr_willis> could mean theres some glx issue.
<dr_willis> You did edit the xorg.conf file?
<Dromen> does anyone know whether ajunta supports stepping through the code and if not an ide which does?
<debankur> How to configure locales in kubuntu dapper.
<bugoy> ok now how do i install firefox
<debankur> it seems that sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales is not able to reconfigure it
<Dromen> bugoy:
<Dromen> sudo apt-get firefox
<debankur> bugoy : sudo apt-get install firefox
<Dromen> ah
<Dromen> what debankur said ;)
<debankur> can someone help me to configure the locales ?
<narvik86> debankur maybe try "sudo apt-cache search kde locale" and look for yours
<debankur> I tried to reinstall locales but that doesn't help .
<narvik86> debankur sorry, i don't know how to help You :(
<debankur> narvik86 : that OK . :)
<bugoy> now that firefox is installed ? how do i run it ?
<djclue917> firefox
<narvik86> debankur did you choose you language in system settings-> regionality
<asimon> debankur: I guess qt-language-selector is not what you're searching for?
<djclue917> bugoy: run kbuildsycoca to "refresh" menus
<berkes> does anyone here know a nifty way to split files into chunkos of x (700) MB? I need to find a way to get my backups on several CDroms easier.
<debankur> yes.
<djclue917> bugoy: then you'll see Firefox in K Menu -> Internet
<Jucato> Is this a Kubuntu-only bug that the K Menu isn't refreshed automatically when something new is installed?
<bugoy> woahh cool!
<byrot> some programs are refreshed automatically, but firefox isn't
<djclue917> Jucato: that's actually the problem now. and i don't know when it started happenning.
<asimon> berkes: The command line tool 'split' can do that. i.e. something like 'split -b 700M myfile prefixfor_splittedfiles'. To put them together 'cat prefix_forsplittedfiles* > mywholefile'
<Jucato> firefox isn't the only one. a lot of other programs don't automatically show up in K Menu
<Jucato> djclue917: AFAIK, it has been like that since Breezy.
<djclue917> Jucato: in Hoary, the menu refreshes automatically.
<seikon> unglaublich
<Jucato> djclue917: they do? always?
<djclue917> Jucato: yeah, i think so too.
<berkes> asimon: sounds cool.
<bugoy> what yahoo messenger should i downlaod ?
<djclue917> Jucato: well, as far as I can remember. It's been like over a year now.
<Jucato> bugoy: you can use Kopete
<berkes> asimon: any idea if there is a frontend for that too? maybe even for k3b?
<djclue917> bugoy: YM for Linux is so out-of-date
<Jucato> Kopete can handle YM, MSN, IRC (but use Konversation instead...), etc.
<bugoy> what is kopete ?
<djclue917> bugoy: multi-protocol internet messenger
<Jucato> KDE's Instant Messenger client
<bugoy> ahh ok
<Jucato> asimon: asimon from Ubuntuforums?
<bugoy> i saw it
<djclue917> bugoy: it's like YM, but of course, much much better. ;-)
<asimon> berkes: quite possible, but I don't know one.
<asimon> Jucato: yes
<debankur> asimon: I can't fing the package qt-language-selector
<Jucato> cool! Fenyx from Ubuntuforums here...
<asimon> debankur: the package is called 'language-selector-qt' but the binary is named 'qt-language-selector'
<narvik86> berkes Krusader has got split files option
<bugoy> whats the command to run the yahoo messenger setup ?
<djclue917> bugoy: what do you mean?
<bugoy> and how do you know the command to run an installation ?
<bugoy> i have downloaded the setup file of YM .rpm
<bugoy> how do iu run it
<djclue917> bugoy: You should've downloaded the *.deb
<djclue917> bugoy: RPMs are for RPM-based distros like Fedora, Red Hat, SUSE, etc.
<bugoy> ok
<bugoy> got it now
<djclue917> bugoy: You should've downloaded this: http://download.yahoo.com/dl/unix/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<bugoy> yeah got it sir
<vikke> hello, I was wondering if there is any more package than build-essentials i need to compile?
<djclue917> bugoy: ok.
<djclue917> vikke: compile what?
<bugoy> how do i log in as root now /
<bugoy> ?
<vikke> djclue917: right now i was going to compile dekorator
<djclue917> bugoy: you don't need to. you can use "sudo"
<djclue917> bugoy: sudo dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<djclue917> vikke: you need the kde devel packages. just search those in adept since i'm not sure about the package name.
<bugoy> how do you guys know what commands to use.. lol
<djclue917> vikke: and the qt3 devel packages.
<djclue917> bugoy: uhm, we asked them too? :)
<bugoy> lol
<vikke> djclue917: oki, thanks
<djclue917> bugoy: when we were still noobs of course.
<djclue917> bugoy: you're from the Philippines right? :)
<asimon> vikke: dekorator is some kde thingie, right? In that case you almost certainly also need kdelibs4-dev, which are the development files for the kde libraries.
<bugoy> whats the command again to refresh the kMenu ?
<bugoy> yes i am
<bugoy> how did you knew ?
<djclue917> bugoy: kbuildsycoca
<bugoy> was it because of my ip ?
<djclue917> bugoy: I did a whois lookup on your IP address. :D
<Jucato> lol!
<bugoy> lol
<vikke> asimon: ah righth, seems like i missed alot :P, thanks
<bugoy> you guys are fun to chat w/
<djclue917> bugoy: I'm from the Philippines too BTW... :)
<Jucato> that's why your nick sounds familiar (kabayan!!)
<bugoy> o wish i can meet you guys someday
<bugoy> lol
<Jucato> djclue917 and bugoy: bakt wala kayo sa #ubuntu-ph?!?!
<Jucato> :-D
<asimon> vikke: If something is still missing, you'll get some error message during the build process, which should show what is missing.
<bugoy> lol
<bugoy> mga pinoy pala kayo
<bugoy> hahaha
<bugoy> asl jucato ?
<Jucato> I wish they updated the dekorator package in the repositories... or at least in backports
<djclue917> Jucato: wala e. haha di ako tumatambay doon. anyways, back to topic. :)
<Jucato> err no asl's here. :-p
<bugoy> lol
<djclue917> Jucato: AFAIK, backports still haven't released any packages.
<Jucato> djclue917: well, considering it's only been 2 months...
<bugoy> pano ko nama npo install yung flash plyer ?
<Jucato> er bugoy, you'd probably get more answers in English :-p
<bugoy> lol
<bugoy> how do i install flash player now ?
<edisav> guys, i noticed that firefox 1.5.0.6 was released yesterday, but adept doesn't show it. Do you know when this will be available?
<Jucato> It was only released yesterday? give 1-2 days more
<Jucato> :-D
<djclue917> edisav: that's because it will take time before Ubuntu-security releases it
<bugoy> hmmm
<bugoy> i just installed tha tright now ?
<djclue917> bugoy: wait a sec.
<djclue917> :)
<bugoy> firefox 1.5.0.6
<edisav> yes, i understand that. I'm new to kubuntu and wanted to have an idea how long it takes for the team to release the new package
<djclue917> bugoy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Jucato> edisav: depends on how fast they can work on it
<narvik86> did you get it to: about:kitchensink or this is extension which i have? type it in firefox
<djclue917> bugoy: you'll learn a lot in reading that. :)
<Jucato> djclue917: I also recommend starting to read those kind of help/guide
<Jucato> :-D
<Eeyore> just make sure you get enough b12 and protien via beans, lentils, etc on vegan
<djclue917> bugoy and edisav: I suggest you read the Kubuntu documentation.
<bugoy> lol ok but no time for that because of work lol
<bugoy> i wish i coul
<bugoy> d
<bugoy> just trying this out
<djclue917> bugoy: oh ok. haha
<Jucato> bugoy: but sometimes it's just easier following the instructions there, instead of waiting for answers here
<Jucato> sometimes...
<Jucato> you could also save the page for offline viewing
<bugoy> i get your point
<djclue917> Yeah I agree with Jucato. :)
<bugoy> thanks for the help by the way
<Jucato> I've never realized how confusing it is on an IRC support channel... @_@
<cwraig> join /#irc
<djclue917> yeah.. considering the number of people simultaneously chatting.
<Surger> My kubuntu dist-upgrade has broken. I tried "apt-get dist-upgade" then "apt-get -f install" and neither work.
<nrdb> does anyone know if ubuntu supports any large format scanners (e.g. A3)?
<djclue917> Surger: dist-upgrade from Breezy to Dapper?
<Surger> djclue917, Yes
<Surger> I'm now sitting with 601 packages not installed and a broken system.
<djclue917> Surger: have you installed any custom packages? like newer versions of a certain KDE apps?
<Surger> Nope
<Surger> It crashes on some Open Scene Graph package
<Surger> Two packages have the same file and it bombs apt-get out.
<djclue917> Surger: you might wanna remove the "problematic packages" manually and then re-install using the updated packages.
<Surger> Ok. apt-get -r   ?
<asimon> Surger: before trying something else I would try 'sudo aptitude -f dist-upgrade', sometimes aptitude handles updates issues which apt-get fails to handle.
<djclue917> Surger: whatever it takes. :D
<Surger> Ok. aptitude is a console app?
<asimon> Surger: Yes
<Surger> Ok great - because I can't get into KDE and half the daemons won't run. :)
<djclue917> nrdb: what particular scanner? brand name?
<Surger> bbl (hopefully) :)
<nrdb> djclue917: any I am looking at availability I have purchased anything yet.
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> [16:45]  <XVampireX> I have a bug too
<XVampireX> [16:45]  <XVampireX> But it's related to the right click menu
<XVampireX> [16:45]  <XVampireX> It won't open immediately, I have to click multiple times on a file/folder/etc...
<djclue917> nrdb: well i'm not really sure about scanners.. sorry.
<XVampireX> Just pasting from another channel what I wrote :P
<nrdb> djclue917: ok.
<yml> hello, I have just formated the windows' partition of my laptop and I would like to know there is a tool to mount it automatically at startup
<XVampireX> Need help with that
<XVampireX> yml: ntfs?
<XVampireX> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<luke_> hello, how can i set KDm back to default?
<yml> or should I manualy go in fstab (if I remember well to define it by hand)
<DevGet> Hi all! I have problem with my trash, it doesn't works, when I move files to it, the files come back to its orginal position agian
<yml> Thank you ubotu
<XVampireX> yml: right...
<djclue917> yml: it's a bot. :)
<asimon> nrdb: Maybe http://cdb.suse.de/ is of help. It's a database of hardware which is compatible with SUSE Linux, everything there should also be compativle with Ubuntu...
<XVampireX> yml: Yeah, it's a bot, grr
<yml> XVampire yes it it was ntfs
<yml> very good that bot  :-)
* XVampireX was the one to get the info from the bot for you
<djclue917> yml: you should thank XVampireX. :)
<XVampireX> :P
<nrdb> asimon: thanks i am looking at it now.
<ubuntu> Hola
<ubuntu> hay  alguien ??
<XVampireX> Hola
<ubuntu> pregunto  vamos
<XVampireX> Hmm
<ubuntu> necesito ayuda
<XVampireX> Don't know language
<djclue917> luke_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ubuntu> con el KUBUNTU
<asimon> luke_: Try System Settings->Login Manager, there press "Administrator Mode". Then use the 'defaults' button in the lower left. Never tried it, but it sounds as if it would do what you want
<ubuntu> ni idea  como va esto joer
<ubuntu> que lio
<XVampireX> portugese?
<XVampireX> !languages
<ubotu> I know nothing about languages - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<djclue917> luke_: i think i've misunderstood your query. sorry. :)
<ubuntu> no espaol
<XVampireX> !es
<ubuntu> yo soy espaol
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> ubunto-es
<luke_> djclue917 no worries, thanks for helping tho =)
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-es
<luke_> asimon thanks =)
<luke_> djclue917 actually thats what i wanted to do, thanks =)
<djclue917> luke_: oh.. that's funny. haha
<djclue917> luke_: i thought i've misunderstood what you said.
<luke_> djclue917 nah i just didnt word it properly =/
<damian_> !mimetype
<ubotu> I know nothing about mimetype - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<damian_> what's a mimetype
<yml> XVampireX> I had a look to diskmounter but it seems that it is useful to mount windows or mac partition
<XVampireX> yml: yeah
<yml> XVampireX> This is not what I want to do I have formated my ntfs partition and replaced it by an ext2
<XVampireX> So what do you want to do?
<bugunu> hello, could anyone tell me if gam_server is installed by default in kubuntu 6.06 ? it seems kde and most depend on it, and it is using a lot of CPU time
<yml> What I want to do is mount automatically my new ext2 partion
<abattoir> damian_: from what i understand, it specifies what type/format a file is in; it exists as a header in a file, so for eg. text/html would mean its a html file
<XVampireX> yml: just a sec
<yml> again the bot
<XVampireX> yml: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<XVampireX> It's the same link
<XVampireX> Just follow it
<XVampireX> It does exactly what you want to do
<yml> I am on it
<yml> I have run the "diskmounter" but it does not have modified the fstab
<Surger> Thanks whoever it was who helped me with the apt-get problem. At least I'm back into KDE now. :)
<XVampireX> yml:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountNtfsOnBoot?highlight=%28mount%29
<djclue917> hey Surger. everything's fine now?
<Surger> Yeah thanks djclue917
<yml> XVampireX> I do not have ntfs partition anymore my problem now is about mounting a ext2 partition
<Surger> djclue917: Just have to sort out my nvidia drivers (custom kernel) but I know how to do that.
<XVampireX> yml: huh, it should be mounted
<XVampireX> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<yml> Now I have the feeling you understand my pb
<yml> XVampireX> Yes this:  sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2 is working fine also it not adding the partition in media:/<someName>
<XVampireX> hehe
<Doodluv> i get this everytime i try and compile something:
<Doodluv> hecking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Doodluv> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<abattoir> Doodluv: do you have build-essential installed?
<abattoir> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Doodluv> hmm..ill check
<Doodluv> do i dont, im installing now
<Doodluv> *no
<Doodluv> thanks everybody
<abattoir> Doodluv: it works?
<Doodluv> abattoir: well it got past the last
<Doodluv> abattoir:  X... configure: error: Can't find X includes.
<boldii> hi
<abattoir> Doodluv: you'd need an x-devel package for that... wait i'll give the correct package name
<boldii> I want to install the new 3.5.4 kde but something creates depencies on some gnome libs which I don't want. What can I do?
<abattoir> boldii: on which gnome libs?
<yml> does someone could explain me how "media:/" is working in konqueror? I do not understand How I can add a partition there?
<Doodluv> abattoir: xorg-dev?
<abattoir> !info xorg-dev
<ubotu> xorg-dev: the X.Org development libraries. In repository main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<abattoir> Doodluv: yes...
<Jucato> yml:  media:/ is just an easy way you could access partitions thathave already been created
<Jucato> yml: you don't add partitions there.
<Doodluv> abbattoir: im doin it now
<jarle> yml: I think that new partitions (like usb-drives) are mounted under media: automatically...
<abattoir> Doodluv: after this, you might be asked for qt-dev and for kde headers
<Doodluv> heh
<boldii> abattoir: gnome-mime-data libavahi-compat-libdnssd1 libavahi-glib1 libbonobo2-0 libbonobo2-common libgnome2-0 libgnome2-common libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomevfs2-common libgnomevfs2-extra
<abattoir> Doodluv: make sure you have those installed too(if you are building a KDE package that is)
<boldii> and some more of which I do not know if they are gnome-specific.
<Jucato> media:/ allows you to view, browse, mount, unmount already existing partitions
<Doodluv> abattoir: yup it is...
<Doodluv> =] 
<Jucato> boldii: do you have some GNOME apps installed? Like the GIMP?
<boldii> Jucato: no.
<Doodluv> abbattoir: what pkg is the kde headers?
<Jucato> hmm
<abattoir> boldii: i just tried gnome-mime-data... and libavahi-glib1... i have neither of those installed...
<abattoir> boldii: i have 3.5.4, btw...
<boldii> strange. dist-upgrade wants to install those.
<boldii> abattoir: how can I find out which packages gives me these depencies?
<abattoir> in fact there was an effort to remove certain gnome-ish(:P) dependencies
<abattoir> boldii: hmm, there is a command... wait, i'll look it up
<abattoir> boldii: maybe(as Jucato said) it is some other gnome app? rather than KDE 3.5.4 ?
<Jucato> probably some app that has some GNOME dependencies: synaptic, gimp, etc...
<yml> jucato, Jarle: I understand what you are explaining I am mounting my ext2 partition in /datastore but I would like to display it also in "media:/"
<abattoir> but i have gimp though, and didnt need those packages
<yml> I find it very convenient to access all the mounted partion from there
<boldii> I looked through the list of apps which should be updated but I can't find anything that looks like gnome.
<Jucato> i just said "maybe" :-D
<Jucato> yml: if you have created a partition and a mount point for that partition, it will automatically be visible in media:/
<Jucato> whether or not it is mounted.
<yml> jucato: it is not automatically visible  in media:/
<yml> jucato: my partition is mounted
<Jucato> what version of KDE are you using right now?
<boldii> 3.5.3
<Jucato> yml: what version of KDE are you using right now?
<boldii> oh, ok :D
<Jucato> er sorry bout that boldii
<yml> I am using kubuntu
<yml> Jacoto : KDE release 3.5.4
<boldii> abattoir: have you found the command?
<abattoir> boldii: hmmm... maybe someone at #ubuntu might know about the command
<boldii> ok, I will check that.
<Jucato> yml: that's the problem. there's something wrong with media:/ in KDE 3.5.4
<Jucato> yml: I'm also experiencing that same problem
<yml> Jucato > This is a bad news
<Jucato> yml: worse news: so far we seem to be the only ones experiencing this.
<abattoir> Jucato: nope, i have that too, but it is not consistent
<Jucato> ok, that makes us three
<boldii> maybe I should'n upgrade to 3.5.4 :D
<abattoir> Jucato: i sometimes see only 1 out of 4 mounted partitions, sometimes see all(like now)
<abattoir> boldii: well, people have said there is a speed increase.. ;)
<abattoir> Jucato: and someone else was complaining about it too...
<yml> Jucato: it is very easy to reproduce
<Jucato> boldii: and some bugfixes too
<boldii> ok.
<yml> jucato what I did is removing an existing windows partion and replaced it by an ext2
<Jucato> yml: I didn't even do anything... :-D
<Jucato> All my unmounted partitions don't show. Even when I mount them. But I can still access them through /media/hdXX
<yml> what you are telling me is that konqueror is dynamically loading the partion list and display it in media:/
<Jucato> well, in KDE 3.5.3 and earlier, media:/ will show you all your partitions, mounted or unmounted.
<Jucato> it will also show you devices and CDs that you put in
<Jucato> from there, you can right-click > Mount/Unmount/Eject/Safely Remove them. and their icons will change to reflect their status (mounted/unmounted)
<yml> this is exactly what I like with it
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: you here?
<Jucato> well, there seems to be a problem with it in Kubuntu + KDE 3.5.4
<yml> jacoto: does the mount point is important? or can mount them anywhere?
<yml> do you have an idea where we could report that pb?
<yml> bugtraker somewhere?
<Jucato> you can mount them anywhere you like as long as there's a folder (mount point) for it. but most of the time, you just put all mount point in /media
<Jucato> I hate having to report bugs... :-(
<yml> ok my question is there a relation between "/media" and "media:/"
<Jucato> well I'm not sure if it's a bug, if it's a Kubuntu-only bug, or if it's a general KDE bug...
<Jucato> yml: direct relation? probably not
<Jucato> yml: I think media:/ is more directly related to fstab than to /media
<yml> Jucato: ok i understand
<jontec> I want to package a bunch of shell commands into a program, any pointers on how to get started?
<jott> i guess it has to do with "Make media:/ mount devices over HAL. Fixes bugs 50185, 105482, 108823, 114854, 120619, 121833 and 127788. See SVN commit 550578."
<jott> so maybe its a hal issue of dapper.. (like access rights)
<Jucato> jott: I guessed so, too.
<Jucato> so it's a Dapper thing, huh...
<boldii> I can't find something that really depends on these libs just a recommendation by launchpad-integration. really strange ...
<Jucato> unfortunately, I can't test it on any other KDE distro, since I've got my drive full with Kubuntu and MEPIS @_@
<jott> don't know... just a blind guess ... i think hal config is the key to this problems..
<Jucato> jott: I remember that there was an almost similar problem before, where media:/ was completely empty...
<Jucato>  hmm...
<boldii> how can I prevent this launchpad-integration from being wanted to be installed? means how can I remove the depency?
<BluesKaj> hmm, how do i get FF to open urls in the t-bird email prog instead of konq ?
<boldii> (without building new packages)
<jott> but i am not that into hal so i can't tell you what to do ;)
<yml> jott: what is hal?
<BluesKaj> I've looked everywhre to change the default browser settings but thsi situation has me puzzled
<jott> yml: hardware abstraction layer
<Jucato> hmm... I may have an idea..
<Jucato> but I have to restart
<matlec> hi
<yml> ok Jucato
<yml> let us know
<Jucato> sure. I'll be back ASAP
<jott> try "hal-device" it seems to dump out all the devices with some settings
<vikke> hi, I was running a test, then the ALSA sound didnt pass, is that a big problem? what do i do to fix?
<Philip5> yml: is it a usb drive you are having problem with ot just media in general?
<agresor> checking tk build dir... using tk library in /usr/lib
<agresor> ./configure: line 2972: /usr/lib/tkConfig.sh: No such file or directory
<Philip5> vikke: check that you have your sound cards drivers loaded
<agresor> guys.. i cant compile amsn 0.95
<agresor> :(
<yml> Philip5> no it is an ide hardisk
<Philip5> yml: oh
<agresor> what is this.. tk shits..:(
<uniq> agresor: why do you want to compile it rather than install from archives?
<agresor> it have an old amns
<agresor> :)
<agresor> not newest version
<uniq> 0.95 is the newest right?
<agresor> yes
<vikke> philip5: where do i do that?
<agresor> uniq,  any idea how to install it /
<uniq> agresor: what version of kubuntu do you use? amsn 0.95 is in the dapper archives.
<agresor> i use brezzy
<uniq> agresor: ok. hang on..
<Philip5> agresor: you need the tk dev package
<lisi> hello, I have iPod 60 photo that is corectly mounted, but my amarok 1.4.1 dosent mount it.
<agresor> Philip5,  what is exacly name of package to apt-get it
<agresor> ?
<jucato> didn't work
<uniq> agresor: have you seen this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=472411&postcount=1
<jucato> I thought if I added the user to the haldaemon group...
<agresor> apt-get install tk8.0-dev
<agresor> ;] 
<jott> jucato: http://www.redhat.com/magazine/003jan05/features/hal/ looks very interesting...
<jott> (not really to solve your problem directly but to understand hal better ;) .. just started reading
<jucato> I vaguely remember an issue before with KDE 3.5, where nothin except Floppy and CD's showed up in media:/
<BluesKaj> !default browser
<ubotu> I know nothing about default browser - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<BluesKaj> hate that factoids site ...it sucks !
<mioemi> hello people
<BluesKaj> hi mioemi
<jucato> strange... there's no more "hal" group in Kubuntu?
<uniq> jucato: have there ever been?
<mioemi> hello people
<jucato> uniq: in Breezy :-D
<mioemi> hi blue
<boowen> Hi
<narvik86> hi
<boowen> Como instalo el Synapse
<uniq> jucato: followed the hal user, i guess.. i actually have the user on one of my machines too. :) haven't reinstalled since hoary.
<jucato> correction.. I meant hal user...
<jucato> :-D
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<boowen> Gracias
<uniq> jucato: still investigating the media:/ issue?
<jucato> yeah
<uniq> any answers so far?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I am now
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: i found it now but ty ;)
<jucato> none...
<jucato> :-(
<jott> jucato: to trace down if its an hal issue do a "lshal | more" and search for your device to see if its properties are reasonable
<gnomefreak> not unless you know an easy way to find cheap flights
<gnomefreak> lol
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Expedia.com ?
<jott> jucato: i guess something like "volume.fsusage='filesystem'" and thinks like that should be there..
<jucato> quick question, what does the adm group do?
<jott> sounds like ADMinistration ;)
<uniq> jucato: allows you to administer stuff. :)
<jucato> and what does the admin group do?
<mioemi> has anybody used or now any application like autocad?
<abattoir> mioemi: qcad
<uniq> jucato: members are allowed to read spesific logs and such.
<mioemi> abattoir, qcad right?
<Jucato> ah ok. thanks
<abattoir> yup
<mioemi> how can i get it downloadded?
<Jucato> ok, still clueless on the media:/ issue
<jott> its in the repository
<jott> if you want something "commercial" you could look at variocad ...
<jott> Jucato: you looked at the lshal output?
<abattoir> !info qcad
<ubotu> qcad: A professional CAD System. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4.0-1-2.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2872 kB, installed size 12564 kB
<Jucato> jott: wonder how I'm gonna interpret it...
<jott> Jucato: you found your device entry thats not showing up in media:/ ?
<abattoir> mioemi: if you have universe enabled, all you have to do is 'sudo apt-get install qcad' in a terminal, or install it using adept(or your preferred package manager)
<mioemi> ok
<Jucato> err...
<mioemi> I will do just that now
<Jucato> wait, it's a very long list...
<abattoir> BluesKaj: you tried setting it through kcontrol?
<jott> Jucato: do "lshal | less" and then /hda1 or something (/ to search)
<kraut> moin
<Jucato> reading...
<yml> Jacoto:
<yml> Are you there?
<Jucato> yml: yeah
<yml> I get it working
<jott> whee whats it?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> I'm analyzing the log...
<Jucato> it's driving me nucking futs!
<yml> This is the pb i do not know exactly but I can tell you what I did
<yml> open "system settings"
<yml> go in "disk and filesystems"
<hustla__> how can i schow the PID?
<abattoir> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<yml> administrator mode
<jott> hustla__: pidof?
<shadeofgrey> hey
<shadeofgrey> how do i iuse te mouse to select multiplemessages        in kmail?
<hustla__> prog ID
<abattoir> The current topic for this session of the classroom is basic IRC usage.... interested persons can look up the wiki and join #ubuntu-classroom...
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: Ctrl+Click?
<yml> Jacoto then I have restarted my computer
<shadeofgrey> yeahn but thats just one by one right?
<shadeofgrey> i need to select like hundreds of messages at a time
<jott> shadeofgrey: shift+click? ctrl+a?
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: click on 1, then shift+click?
<hustla__> i need to show the current running programms .. how can i do this?
<Jucato> or if those hundreds of messages have some similar parts (sender, etc), you can type in the filter, then Ctrl+A
<Jucato> hustla__: press Ctrl+Esc
<hustla__> in the commandline
<jott> hustla__: ps
<hustla__> sry
<Jucato> hustla__: "ps aux"
<hustla__> ah .. thanx
<jott> hustla__: man ps .. for options ps auxw will probably server well ;)
<jott> serve
<Jucato> I give up... I need to sleep...
<Jucato> (midnight over here)
<Jucato> this media:/ issue is annoying... :(
<yml> jucato: did you try the recipe I gave you?
<Jucato> yml: not yet...
<Jucato> too sleepy... :-(
<Jucato> gud night!!
<yml> good night
<zered> hi everybody
<eshadow> hello
<zered> for my culture, can we upgrade from kubuntu dapper to kubuntu edgy ?
<zered> I have found a command to do that from ubuntu
<Hawkwind> zered: You can, but it's risky
<zered> Hawkwind: hi. Yes I know. My linuxbox it's a testbox
<zered> Hawkwind: how can you do that from kubunut ?
<Hawkwind> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<zered> Hawkwind: ypu mean i type "sudo upgrade" ?
<Hawkwind> zered: Read the URL's and you can probably figure out how to do it from dapper to edgy
<zered> Hawkwind: ok.
<eshadow> I am new user of kubuntu 6.06. I just finished installation and have one question.
<uniq> zered: i do not recommend upgrading to edgy at this time, especially not if you expect a usable system for day to day use. edgy is in development and will break.
<Hawkwind> eshadow: Ask away
<uniq> zered: i strongly recommend to wait until it's released.
<eshadow> I want to install KNode so I do KMenu->Add/Remove Programs
<zered> uniq: Hi. I understand this. It's a test box. If it's too ugly I'll reinstall all from DVD
<eshadow> I found KNode there, but it is gray and I can not check the checkbox. Why it is grey?
<abattoir> !info knode
<ubotu> knode: KDE news reader. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2916 kB
<Hawkwind> eshadow: Have you enabled all of your sources like universe/multiverse ?
<abattoir> eshadow: knode is in the 'universe' repository...
<abattoir> eshadow: like Hawkwind said, make sure you have enabled it...
<abattoir> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<eshadow> No i just enabled Main and Restricted.
<abattoir> eshadow: enable universe and multiverse in the same way...
<eshadow> I will change this. Thanks.
<abattoir> eshadow: i.e, add 'universe multiverse' to the same line containing 'main restricted'
<abattoir> eshadow: also make sure the distribution is 'dapper' rather than 'dapper-backports'
<uniq> zered: ok, just giving the double warning so you don't break your primary desktop. good luck then :)
<zered> uniq: Thanx for your advices ! I like test news. But I have another computer with stable OS !
<zered> someone plays americas'army with kubuntu ?
<boo> hi
<narvik86> hi
<eshadow> Ok, it is working now fine. Thanks for help.
<narvik86> somebody plays nexuiz with kubuntu?
<eshadow> I'am only curious why it is not in the main or restricted sources since it is defaul usenet reader for KDE?
<binarykungfu> Anyone running using open vpn as a road warrior conection under kubuntu?
<narvik86> ok so tell, what games you are playing with kubuntu?
<muslim> HI all
<narvik86> hi
<muslim> i have big problem with kubuntu
<zered> narvik86: Hi. I try to play america's army but I don't have sound
<muslim> most programs such as Opera,Firefox etc. can not access Internet
<muslim> can any help me
<muslim> ?
<narvik86> zered i actually can't play shooters, because i have broken left collarbone
<zered> narvik86: sorry, what is collarbon ?
<narvik86> zered bone in my left arm
<muslim> most programs such as Opera,Firefox etc. can not access Internet!!!
<narvik86> muslim did you install firewall ?
<zered> narvik86: ok. ;-) I want try games on linux to erase my XP
<muslim> no i did not
<narvik86> muslim ping is working?
<muslim> yes its working good
<narvik86> zered ati user or nv?
<narvik86> muslim email client is working? irc also right?
<ccc_> zered: AA dropped their linux support for version 2.6, and there's not many 2.5 servers left. sadly.
<muslim> i can access net from konquer
<TheHighChild> Would anyone know why konqueor removed the addressbar?
<muslim> yes working good also
<TheHighChild> rather, what happened to it and how can I get it back? if anyone knows
<abattoir> TheHighChild: upgraded to 3.5.4?
<TheHighChild> yeah
<TheHighChild> I  guess, I did a apt-get update
<TheHighChild> nvm, I did add the repo for Dapper on this machine
<abattoir> TheHighChild: ok, try deleting ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<narvik86> try settings, configuration bars ( idont have english kde_
<abattoir> TheHighChild: backup those files if you need them first
<abattoir> TheHighChild: and also close konqueror before doing it...
<zered> narvik86: ati user (perhaps a ill card...)
<zered> ccc_: hi. Oh what a pity ! Do you know why ? Defense secretary is a friend of Gates ?
<muslim> narvik86 Do you have any idea?
<narvik86> zered, try warsow, tremulous, nexuiz(for me the best, but works bad with my ati)
<narvik86> muslim, thinking
<muslim> OK
<ccc_> zered: possibly :) no, there was this single guy who did the porting win>linux, and it was too much work. they actually dropped support further back, and he couldn't keep up.
<narvik86> muslim you can try to reinstall opera for example and check again
<abattoir> zered: heh. am reminded of 'Southpark - Bigger, Longer and Uncut' :P
<narvik86> muslim did you do any upgrades ?
<muslim> no
<narvik86> muslim when it's broke?
<zered> narvik86: thanx I not this.
<muslim> Apt-GET can not access net most of time
<narvik86> muslim you have wlan?
<muslim> so i can not update
<zered> abattoir: sorry for my english. You speak about what ? ;-)
<BluesKaj> How can I make FF my browser exclusively? ...konq launches when I click on a url in T-bird
<muslim> what "wlan"?
<zered> ccc_: ok. We change to UT2004
<zered> or 2007
<TheHighChild> thanks alot abattoir, that did the trick. Had to kill the preloader and whatnot. thanks a lot, I was freaking out
<narvik86> muslim you have wifi card
<muslim> no
<abattoir> BluesKaj: i asked you if you tried setting it through Kcontrol...
<abattoir> TheHighChild: cool :)
<damian_> or 2007
<narvik86> muslim are you in lan? or connectted by isp?
<muslim> i am using Lan card to access net
<BluesKaj> oh sorry ...I was awy for quite a while ...strong wind , minor emergency here so i missed you reply
<muslim> Lan
<narvik86> muslim dhcp?
<BluesKaj> thx abattoir, i'll try that
<abattoir> zered: its kinda offtopic, but Southpark is a popular american cartoon, and in its 'movie version', there is an incident involving a defence general and Bill Gates...
<muslim> yes
<abattoir> BluesKaj: Kcontrol->KDE Components->Default Applications(????)->Web Browser
<narvik86> maybe try to restart eth, for other ip?
<narvik86> brb
<uniq> restart to get new ip?
<uniq> that's overkill, isn't it?
<zered> abattoir: ok, thanx for this american culture moment. We have southpark in France but I had'nt saw it
<narvik86> restart ethernet connection
<uniq> much betteR :)
<Skrot> Hi. When trying to change my picture in kcontrol -> Security & Privacy -> Password & User Accound, kcontrol says "Your administrator has disallowed changing your image" -- how can I change that?
<abattoir> zered: hehe, its from the movie :P ... and I drop out off this conv. before i'm kicked for being off-topic ;)
<abattoir> *out of
<aztun> hi
<aztun> is there any kubuntu-security mailing list?
<poningru> the devel list?
<zered> I like this channel and I like ubuntu for this people
<pyret> does anyone know where i can find audiocodecs for ubuntu?
<aztun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce
<aztun> i found it
<aztun> i should look for befere asking
<abattoir> pyret: which format? which player? which version of ubuntu? :P
<gatekeeper> pyret, as in amaroK, xine engine & libxine-extracodecs?
<zered> perhaps getautomatix ?
<pyret> i just installed ubuntu on my computer...but i have 6.06  LTS  and amaroK
<aztun> pyret: install xine engine for amarok and all xine codecs
<aztun> maybe u can also install automatix
<aztun> to get extra codecs
<gatekeeper> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> I know nothing about libxine-extracodecs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pyret> ok thanks
<abattoir> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<gatekeeper> pyret, don't use automatrix unless you are happy to spend time fixing things
<abattoir> pyret: if you are new to linux, and installing its packages, you might find easyubuntu.... easy :)
<abattoir> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<pyret> ok
<narvik86> zered, you can try also Sauerbraten, Cube, true combat:elite and other :-)
<BluesKaj> abattoir, I hve the default browser set as FF in KControl but Konq still launches from T-bird . There's no option to config email settings it in KControl
<narvik86> you need to set default browser!
<narvik86> i will find it wait
<abattoir> BluesKaj: also, firefox does that default browser checking thing.... does it think that it is the default browser?
<narvik86> or not, actually i don't have thunderbird :-)
<abattoir> BluesKaj: the only other thing that i can think of is checking File Associations(the entry right below Default Applications)
<gatekeeper> BluesKaj, google to the rescue :-) http://www.mozilla.org/projects/thunderbird/linuxurls.html
<narvik86> i'm installing thundrbird
<pyret> is kubuntu and ubuntu the same thing?
<gplfighter> no
<gplfighter> Kubuntu uses kde and ubuntu gnome
<gatekeeper> pyret, yes just use different desktops
<pyret> ok
<gatekeeper> gplfighter, they are still the same linux distro
<gplfighter> yes
<gplfighter> i know
<TheHighChild> abattoir: Hey man, I restarted my konq and it's back to being messed up, is there a long term solution?
<abattoir> TheHighChild: i thought the problem was fixed... it only happens in the session when you upgrade....
<abattoir> TheHighChild: hmmm, maybe k-d-s is doing something...
<abattoir> TheHighChild: dapper?
<abattoir> TheHighChild: or it could be different view profiles
<TheHighChild> abattoir: Yeah, Dapper, up-to-date. I will restart x
<abattoir> TheHighChild: which view profile are you using now?
<TheHighChild> abattoir: sorry, someone stopped by, how do I check my 'view profile'? sorry,m I don't use konq much, just for fish and ftp
<BluesKaj> bbl
<TheHighChild> I have to step out for a bit, I'll be back. Thanks for all the help folks
<gabrielu> hello
<xjjk> hallo
<gabrielu> e ai cume que esse trem funciona?
<xjjk> I'm having this annoying problem: KDE does not save my mouse settings that I set kcontrol
<xjjk> that is, it doesn't reapply them the next time I start X
<gabrielu> I think u have to save it first
<gabrielu> but I dont know how
<xjjk> gabrielu: it's saved, and works for the current session
<xjjk> but not after
<gabrielu> dont know
<xjjk> I can put stuff in my xorg.conf file
<xjjk> and that works before starting KDE
<xjjk> but as soon as KDE starts, it applies the (wrong) settings and my mouse is messed up again
<gabrielu> have no idea
<hhhjr> Can someone help me to find out if kubuntu, that I have installed is recogonizing my second CPU. As when I start the system I see abreif message about failinf to allocate a 64 bit adress
<apeman2020> 865pe
<|lostbyte|> hhhjr, Should show in dmesg.
<|lostbyte|> do a grep CPU on it.
<hhhjr> ok  I am a newbie can you explain a little more
<hhhjr> under system information it states PentiumII copermine but it doesnt shaw 2
<|lostbyte|> hhhjr, the command "dmesg" is a log of kernel calls and info about hardware when booting and later on.
<|lostbyte|> hhhjr, SO .. dmesg | grep CPU
<|lostbyte|> should show you your other CPU.
<hhhjr> ok thanks
<|lostbyte|> hhhjr, also i belive  you have to install a SMP kernel
<uniq> hhhjr: you can also run 'cat /proc/cpuinfo|more' from konsole, that will show both your cpus.
<drunkpikachu> does anyone happen to know about the website that lists practically all known wireless drivers?
<abattoir> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vikke> hello, i got this problem just now so my resolution is very little, so where do i configure it?
<drunkpikachu> thanks!
<hhhjr> ok the second cpu is there but this is the message I get at startup maybe someone can help me understand what it means in laymens terms
<hhhjr> PCI: Unable to handle 64-bit address for device 0000:00:0e.0
<|lostbyte|> Should be in menu > system setting > Display
<abattoir> vikke: if it is recognised by X, then run krandrtray->Click on the icon on the tray and choose your resolution
<|lostbyte|> vikke, ^^
<vikke> geez thanks! thats better!
<rolando> hi
<rolando> why is not possible anymore in kubuntu 6.06 to make groups in the k menu?
<faisal> 44
<rolando> for example, kmenu-internet and then i want to have  browsers,file transfers, chat,instant messaging, etc
<apeman2020> Hello all
<draik> rolando, you have Kubuntu 6.06?
<apeman2020> does anyone have any experience with MERAK?
<rolando> draik: tak= yes
<faisal> what is MERAK
<apeman2020> MAIL SERVER
<apeman2020> www.merakmailserver.com
<draik> Right-click on the K Menu and select Menu Edito
<draik> *Menu Editor
<draik> from there you can regroup what you would like under the various categories
<eitch0000> which program would be best to convert m4b files to mp3 or anything other like ogg?
<rolando> thanx draik i  will try that, but im not sure it will work
<justjosh> well, here goes, I just installed kubuntu 5 and now I'm going for automatix
<rolando> draik: because nothink will open
<rolando> nothing
<draik> nothing opens? How so?
<rolando> i dont know
<jott> what package contains the section 3 man pages for all the standard c functions?
<rolando> is there a way to open that via command line?
<draik> rolando, everything can open through command line :)
<draik> Command Line is your friend
<draik> what are you trying to open?
<rolando> i try kmenu but its not a valid command
<justjosh> so now automatix is installed, could anyone tell me how to run it?
<draik> Click on K Menu. It's the bottom left button witht the big K on it
<justjosh> aha! thanks draik
<rolando> draik:i know, but you know what just happened?
<justjosh> sorry, trying to kick my windows habit.
<rolando> it dissapeared??!!!!
<rolando> and hitting the win key wont open it
<justjosh> so umm....i thought automatix was going to look like adept. but i guess not.
<rolando> how is this even possible?
<justjosh> it just seems to be running. is this normal?
<draik> press ALT+F2 and type 'kicker'
<draik> without the quotes
<rolando> no kicker i have
<rolando> i dont  have kmenu
<rolando> gonna restart
<raphink> restart won't change anything
<draik> justjosh, LOL, that comment was for rolando, but glad I could be of help to you!
<raphink> right clicking on the bar and adding the kmenu might help more ;)
<uwo> hi all - i was updating through the adept notifier, when sth went wrong. now i cant't run adept ("because another process is using the packaging system") even after restart... which process could this be and how could i kill it (terminal is closed, adept not running, neither synaptic or anything i know of)?
<draik> raphink, I think that rolando isnt following anything I've told him.
<justjosh> hey, i'll take the help where i can get it. btw, what is DMA and should i turn it on for CDs and DVDs
<raphink> draik: hehe
<draik> uwo have you checked your running processes?
<draik> uwo, if all else fails, close your session and start over
<draik> raphink, can't help those who don't want it
<abattoir> !dma > justjosh
<raphink> sure
<uwo> draik: checked the processes and can't find it - tried restarting session and even restart
<heinkel_111> argh...what is Kubuntu equivalents of setenv() and unsetenv() or is there a GUI to manipulate environment variables?
<draik> !DMA > justjosh
<abattoir> justjosh: that should help you, if you havent read it already :P
<heinkel_111> can anyone tell me?
<justjosh> ok, complete noob, what the heck is !dma?
<draik> uwo, did you happen to run another packaging system prior to Adept?
<draik> !DMA
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<draik> ^^justjosh
<heinkel_111> man setenv gives no response :(
<justjosh> ah, thanks ubotu
<abattoir> justjosh: didnt you get a message from ubotu?
<heinkel_111> even if it is listed at the base ov environ.7
<uwo> draik: i was updating through clicking the notifier icon - during update it gave me a error message and closed ... since then i can't run it again, nor adept...
<heinkel_111> under "see also"
<abattoir> justjosh: should have got two actually
<draik> justjosh, ubotu is not a person, it's a bot for K/Ubuntu information
<justjosh> now i see the tab. used to mirc, not konversation
<justjosh> only got one tab tho
<justjosh> thank you abbatoir
<draik> justjosh go here... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<abattoir> justjosh: no problem :) ... draik sent the second one :)
<heinkel_111> hmmm environment variables and kubuntu...problem! and hints?
<draik> uwo, press ALT+F2 and type 'Adept Updater'
<justjosh> so draik- the alt+f2, then type in command will get the bot to answer my ?s
<justjosh> or app name
<draik> justjosh, you type '!<information>' and it will give you what you need, if the information is available
<justjosh> cool.
<justjosh> hmm. !wine-- could not run the specified command
<serialzkiller> hi hackers peace 2 ya all
<draik> justjosh, example: !DMA will give you information !cars will not
<draik> !cars
<ubotu> I know nothing about cars - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<justjosh> !wine
<draik> ^^ justjosh
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<justjosh> !beer
<draik> there you go justjosh
<ubotu> I know nothing about beer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eshadow> Hello. I installed KNode but i heve just noticed that there is no icon in Kontact's left menu. Enyone know what to do?
<justjosh> you SAY you know nothing about beer, but I don't believe you bot.
<justjosh> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<justjosh> !shorewall
<pyret> how do i look at windows media player movies on web pages?
<justjosh> pyret, i think you need mplayer and some other stuff. are you using konqeror
<justjosh> apparently automatix should solve the problem.
<Ademan> everytime i update through the automatic updates, my /boot/grub/menu.lst gets overridden and i lose my windows boot option
<pyret> ok...no i dont know what konqeror is
<justjosh> you're using kubuntu?
<Ademan> its the file browser isnt it?
<serialzkiller> fuck windows trow it OUT !
<Ademan> er it doubles as web too doesnt it?
<justjosh> yes it does
<uwo> draik: didn't help, but managed through terminal with apt-get update and dpkg --configure. tnx
<Ademan> serialzkiller: uh.... wow... nevermind i might actually NEED windows for some applications too, when wine matures more, i may get rid of the partition, but untill then, i need windows
<justjosh> but if you go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295
<justjosh> it should help you get firefox and the codecs you need to view wmv's
<serialzkiller> try dpkg --configure -a
<pyret> im gonna try ubuntu out for a while and when i dont need windows any more i install ubuntu on my other computer too!
<serialzkiller> it will repair some shit at our apt-get
<pyret> i got firefox...what is e name of the codec?th
<rr72> lynx is under rated
<narvik86> show me page for example
<narvik86> i wil chceck
<narvik86> *will*
<uwo> i have more question - i have a package which i compiled myself. a newer version is now available, which i do not want to install. I would therefore like to "freeze" this package - so that the adept notifier wouldn't be constantly offering me an update - how do i set it to disregard a newer available package (to get rid of the icon in the icon tray)?
<Blissex> uwo: look for APT pinning///
<serialzkiller> the name is kitty ?th
<uwo> Blissex: tnx. will do
<Blissex> uwo: http://WWW.Argon.org/~roderick/apt-pinning.html
<Blissex> uwo: http://WWW.Debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-pin
<serialzkiller> http://kitty.in.th/index.php?room=lab&id=268
<serialzkiller> hi serenity
<coachj> how do I install this file   tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<Hawkwind> sh tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<coachj> Hawkwind: will it show up in the menu?
<rr72> can i get a system info bar like gkrell but horizontal?
<rr72> gkrell is vertical
<narvik86> coachj: i have tremulous from zip archuve for win and linux
<coachj> narvik86: how is it?
<narvik86> coachj: i just run it by typing sh tremulous.x86
<narvik86> in game directory
<coachj> narvik86: How is the game?
<narvik86> coachj: you see, i have broken collarbone(bone in my arm) so i can't play, but i think is fun, i prefer nexuiz
<narvik86> coachj: but nexuiz runs bad on my ati :/
<coachj> oh sorry, I broke my coller bone years ago ouch
<TheCobra> hi
<narvik86> hi
<TheCobra> got a problem with the kubuntu cd
<TheCobra> when I run the cd
<TheCobra> I get an error that a config file is missing or something
<TheCobra> after that I get the prompt
<TheCobra> so no X for me
<TheCobra> no problems with the ubuntu version
<narvik86> did you chceck md5sum after downloading cd?
<TheCobra> how can u do an md5sum?
<narvik86> coachj: did you play nexuiz or tremulous? can you install it?
<narvik86> TheCobra: on website should be md5sum file
<TheCobra> and than test it with witch program?
<narvik86> md5sum in console
<coachj> narvik86:havent played either
<narvik86> md5sum is a program
<narvik86> coachj: why not?
<coachj> navik86:just finding out them
<coachj> about them
<coachj> I have a ati 8500 but having trouble getting 3d to work
<narvik86> coachj: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide  i used this guide
<coachj> looking
<narvik86> coachj: first method was good for me
<coachj> think I tried that and it caused the display area to use only a fraction on the aviable screen realestate, took forever to get it back
<narvik86> really? maybe it switched to virtual desktop
<narvik86> i tried this for first time and it works
<narvik86> but nexuiz is still odd, other games seems to be ok
<narvik86> that is your choice :)
<coachj> ok thks
<soulrider> cana nyone suggest a good free online FPS?
<hhhjr> ok  once again I need help  I havr a Dual PIII 1ghz slot1 copermine with a supermicro mn p6dbu I belive I thought both cpu's were being reconized but I know that they are not this is the warning I am getting "WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored." Any Help? Please
<narvik86> soulrider: Nexuiz
<narvik86> soulrider: warsow
<soulrider> i think i tried nexuiz once, but i didnt really like it
<soulrider> and it was VERY laggy
<hhhjr> Is there a multi proc kernal distro uf ubuntu  or maybe the servre version?
<narvik86> soulrider: tremulous
<narvik86> soulrider: Nexuiz is odd for especially ati users, and have got high requirements
<soulrider> i think i tried warsow too, adnw as laggy as well :/
<soulrider> http://www.warsow.net/media/screenshots/wdm5b.jpg this screenshot looks so tron-ish
<montoya> tengo un problema
<soulrider> montoya: que te pasa?
<soulrider> !es
<narvik86> soulrider: so you probably don't have graphic drivers installed?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<montoya> el KOpete no me esta conectando
<montoya> no se que pueda ser
<soulrider> i do, installed them yesterday :P
<soulrider> actualzia a la ultima version a ver que pasa
<montoya> OK
<Tm_T> please use english
<soulrider> narvik86: does warsow use any quake engines?
<soulrider> i remember one of those games did
<soulrider> because i could build maps.... :)
<farous> hi i can not see arabic characters when i use fish to secure shell to my server. Anyone know what package should i install. Both units run ubuntu
<narvik86> soulrider: i think quake 2 modified engine
<narvik86> soulrider: nexuiz uses quake1 engine called dark places
<elle> hi
<narvik86> soulrider: tremulous uses quake3 angine :)
<ju_> bonsoir
<soulrider> yea, i just read that
<soulrider> how good is it online ?
<farous> elle: hi
<elle> is it possible to reset kde/gnome?
<narvik86> soulrider: it fastest for me ( i mean performance) for gameplay you have to read manual, 2 ways of playing and you can evolve or be engeenier :)
<farous> elle: what do you mean by reset
<narvik86> elle: ctrl+alt+backspace will reset x server
<elle> no
<h3sp4wn> hhhjr: Are you just using the standard 686 kernel on dapper ?
<farous> elle: do you mean restetting all global config files. or just your local config files
<h3sp4wn> hhhjr: linux-image-server will give you a smp kernel that is optimised (quite heavily) for server workloads (i.e if you was using at a desktop the interactive performance would be slow)
<elle> all globel config files
<farous> elle: that is tremendeous job you need to do it for all installed packages yourself. It will take same time as reinstalling
<elle> thanks farous
<elle> my english is not very good ....
<farous> elle: you can reset your local config file easily though
<soulrider> narvik86: whast the server population like in warsow?
<farous> elle: how about creating a new user account on your pc and see if you liking the default setting
<drunkpikachu> can anyone perhaps give me some insight as to why ndiswrapper will install my drivers (and tell me hardware is present) but typing iwconfig doesn't list a wlan0?
<elle> oh nice idea
<abattoir> drunkpikachu: the ndiswrapper module might not be loaded
<TheCobra> checksum is diffrent idd
<abattoir> drunkpikachu: 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<drunkpikachu> abattoir:loading doesn't really do anything
<h3sp4wn> drunkpikachu: Are you using the specific recommended driver for your chipset (or just any old windows driver)
<farous> drunkpikachu: did you install the firmware
<drunkpikachu> h3sp4wn: I'm using the same drivers windows is currently using
<h3sp4wn> drunkpikachu: Look on the ndiswrapper wiki for the recommended driver for your chipset
<h3sp4wn> drunkpikachu: amd64 or i386 ?
<narvik86> soulrider: it really depend of day and time :) there is always someone to play
<drunkpikachu> hespawn: most people link me to the amd64 but that won't even install, so I use the 386 (extracted from the compaw driver exe)
<farous> hi i can not see arabic characters when i use fish to secure shell to my server. Anyone know what package should i install. Both units run ubuntu
<abattoir> drunkpikachu: check the message from ndislog... type 'dmesg' and see if you get any messages
<uwo> trying to compile ksirk - on ./configure i get "Qt was not found"..."Please set QTDIR first (/usr/lib/qt3?)" - what could be missing?
<abattoir> uwo: you are running Gnome?
<uwo> abattoir: no - kde
<drunkpikachu> abattoir: alot shows up, what sort of keywords should I be looking for?
<narvik86> farous: try language-pack-ar-base and language-pack-kde-ar-base
<farous> narvik86: have them both installed :(
<narvik86> farous: language-pack-gnome-ar-base for gnome yopu use ubuntu
<drunkpikachu> abattoir: actaully, "ERROR: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<farous> narvik86: the host use ubuntu the client use kde
<farous> the main problem with my client
<abattoir> drunkpikachu: if you tried 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' now, then the error message should be towards the end... else 'dmesg | grep ndis' might be better... also what chipset, there might be native drivers which prevent ndiswrapper from taking control
<abattoir> drunkpikachu: aah, ok, so its the latter
<narvik86> farous: language-support-ar this should help
<farous> narvik86: thanx for all the help will try that
<abattoir> drunkpikachu: dapper's kernel has inbuilt support for broadcom chipsets
<abattoir> drunkpikachu: you could either use that or use ndiswrapper
<narvik86> farous: i don't have any other ideas :)
<abattoir> drunkpikachu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper should guide you
<farous> narvik86: i will try to look at the dpendencies of those meta packages perhaps i have a problem with one of the packages they install :)
<drunkpikachu> abattoir: erm, on thing , I'm not using ubuntu. I uninstalled ubuntu for FC5 (heresy, I know, but the guys here are ussually more helpful than other IRC channels)
<farous> narvik86: you directed me to the right path to invest. for that i am gratefull :)
<abattoir> drunkpikachu: heh, lol
<narvik86> farous: good luck :)
<farous> :)
<abattoir> drunkpikachu: ok, then check if your kernel has native bcm43xx support
<draik> Does anybody know of any voice-recognition software that works on Kubuntu 6.06?
<aliasfred> draik: i would be interested by the answr too
<abattoir> drunkpikachu: ...also if you tell us about your operating system, we wont be misled, and hence wont mislead you :)
<zeroconf> can anybody say - is it right to add http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/ to the /etc/apt/sources.list to get always latest stable KDE? Or shall I add http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ and when next KDE comes out - I need reconfigure all PC's, where I have Kubuntu installed? And I have a lot of PC's with Kubuntu installed...
<uwo> considering the error msg on ./configure is " Please set QTDIR first (/usr/lib/qt3?) ", but the qtdir is apparently /usr/share/qt3, would it help if i set it how do i set it as such - how do i do this?
<zeroconf> and the same with KOffice and Amarok
<abattoir> drunkpikachu: actually, i'm just sleepy... from the error msg. you posted earlier, it means that you do have native bcm43xx support in your kernel
<abattoir> drunkpikachu: so loosely follow the instructions at the ubuntu wiki...
<drunkpikachu> abattoir: Alright, lets see what I can do.... and possibly mess up :D
<OdyX> does somebody have a successful backup with rdiff-backup ? It crashes here...
<asimon> uwo: to set QTDIR do 'export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3', make also sure you have libqt3-mt-dev installed.
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> how do I hibernate from KDE in Kubuntu?
<bobbyd> there's no option in the logout dialog
<uwo> asimon: tnx. the export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3 worked!
<hhhjr> h3sp4win, I have a pIII dual    box I loaded it with the standard Kubuntu Draper wiith 2.6.15-26-386 kernal I am trying to read up on how to update the kernal now but not sure if  I will have to reinstall from scratch Thanks
<Chousuke> hhhjr: install linux-image-whatever
<Chousuke> hhhjr: preferably the smp-version
<hhhjr> yes but   I am a newbie and  need to find out how to do it thanks
<Blissex> hhhjr: use Synaptic or Aptitude and choose a different version of the kernel package, name 'linux-*' as <Chousuke> said.
<Blissex> hhhjr: you don't need to reinstall anything, and you can even have different kernel versions for safety.
<Blissex> hhhjr: or Adept, of course, to manager the packages.
<hhhjr> yes that is what I am trying to do but I changed the repositories and am now trying to figure out how to restore them thanks
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Blissex> hhhjr: just use the standard repositories, there is a list on the web site.
<hhhjr> ok thanks
<Chousuke> does a linux-image-686-smp package exist?
<Chousuke> I'm not sure about the -smp part.
<Chousuke> but if it is, I think that would be best for hhhjr
<kRocKodile> hello
<asimon> Chousuke: I think the 686 kernel has SMP enabled, there is no extra smp kernel package.
<Chousuke> asimon: ah, okay.
<Chousuke> well, linux-image-686 then
<Blissex> yes, most distros/linux are going SMP by default because now a lot/most new PCs and laptops have dual core CPUs.
<kRocKodile> im trying to add the 'view mode' button in konqueror but i cant find it? is deleted by kubuntu developers?
<jaime> How to print on Inkscape
<Blissex> kRocKodile: whatever that is just look at 'Setting;Edit toolbars'
<jaime> #inkscape
<kRocKodile> Blissex: missing....
<kRocKodile> i wonder why
<abattoir> kRocKodile: I have it...
<zeroconf> can anybody say - is it right to add http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/ to the /etc/apt/sources.list to get always latest stable KDE? Or shall I add http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ and when next KDE comes out - I need reconfigure all PC's, where I have Kubuntu installed? And I have a lot of PC's with Kubuntu installed... and the same with KOffice and Amarok...
<abattoir> kRocKodile: View->View Mode
<kRocKodile> abattoir: kubuntu 6.06 ?
<kRocKodile> abattoir: i say the toolbar BUTTON not the menu option
<asimon> Blissex: there is an other reason too, SMP kernels don't have any disadvantage for uni-processor systems nowadays, if they see only one processor during booting, they just switch in up mode
<kRocKodile> abattoir: do you have the view toolbar button?
<zeroconf> I see amarok-stable and koffice-stable but no kde-stable at http://kubuntu.org/packages/ ...
<abattoir> kRocKodile:hmm... my mistake... let me check
<asimon> zeroconf: As I understand it, kde-latest will point to the latest packages.
<Blissex> asimon: it is not quite as simple as that!
<kRocKodile> i think the kubuntu developers is gnome users... :/
<zeroconf> asimon: yes, but they might be not stable
<raphink> zeroconf: maybe because kde-stable makes no sense
<raphink> ;)
<Blissex> asimon: the SMP kernels, esepcially for preemption, used to be quite a bit more buggy than UP ones. But now that many have dual core the bugs are being ifxed.
<kRocKodile> maybe they think kubuntu users are idiots and the view button is too much for them
<raphink> kRocKodile: who do you think you're insulting?
<kRocKodile> raphink: show me that i have wrong
<raphink> what button are you talking about?
<kRocKodile> the 'view mode' toolbar button
<raphink> ah right
<raphink> you can add it
<slow-motion> n8
<kRocKodile> i can't i missing
<kRocKodile> is missing
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> let me see
<bobbyd> what app can I use to set up an ad-hoc wifi network?
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> there's no reason why we would have removed it kRocKodile
<raphink> does it show in KDE 3.5 on other distros?
<kRocKodile> yes
<kRocKodile> in gentoo, fedora, suse
<raphink> alright
<raphink> did you file a bug for that?
<kRocKodile> so its a bug?
<raphink> it seems to be
<raphink> I can't find it either
<kRocKodile> also missing the terminal option in konqueror
<raphink> and we surely didn't remove it on purpose
<raphink> where ?
<raphink> F8 works
<hhhjr> Hey guys thanks for the help and the link to the automatic repository generator   very cool
<kRocKodile> yes F8 works... hmmm
<kRocKodile> ok this is a half bug:>
<kRocKodile> because is missing from menu only
<raphink> kRocKodile: the menus have been redone, so that can explain for this one
<raphink> but not for the view button
<kRocKodile> damn... i use this button alot :(
<raphink> can you file bugs for these kRocKodile?
<kRocKodile> i can try
<kRocKodile> (sorry for my bad english)
<raphink> http://launchpad.net/malone kRocKodile
<raphink> sorry I don't speak greek kRocKodile ;)
<kRocKodile> thats ok, i go now to file this bug
<drunkpika> abattoir: you there?
<BluesKaj> what K3b plugin do I need to burn encoded dvd files ?
<kRocKodile> I guess I go there?: 'Report a bug in a package'
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: k3b-dvd
<abattoir> drunkpika: yes
<assar> hej.. Jag har en liten frga.. Hur joinar jag andra irc kanaler? r det inte "#j" och sen vad?
<drunkpika> abattoir: on the guide you gave me, I can't quite get what need to be done with the firmware files. I've compiled them but I don't quite get what they mean by downloaded file (#: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware <downloaded file>)
<BluesKaj> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Lynoure> assar: /join kanalnamnet
<BluesKaj> det svenska kanal
<assar> okey.. tack
<abattoir> drunkpika: in that step, you actually extract the firmware for your driver
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: he is asking how to join channels
<assar> #j ubuntu-se
<hhhjr> Hey ppl just 1 more question I have a kernal image of 2.6.15-26-386 but the one I am loading via synaptic manager is 2.4.27.686 smp does that sound right?
<drunkpika> abattoir: from?
<BluesKaj>  /join #kubuntu-se
<hhhjr> ok i guess Ill find out now lol
<hhhjr> thanks again
<abattoir> drunkpika: look at the step above...
<asimon> hhhjr: You probably don't want a 2.4 kernel. Try to install the 2.6.15-x-686
<drunkpika> abattoir: gah, im an idiot
<abattoir> drunkpika: you must read the README file, find the correct firmware version for your chip and d'load it
<pyret> anyone knows how i install mplayer codecs?
<raphink> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pyret> thanks
<narvik86> pyret: or w32codecs  	IMO
<SpAwN> could anyone in here help me add a external device to the fstab so it will be auto mounted everyt time i plug it in?
<SpAwN> http://pastebin.ca/119369  <---what dmesg says when i connect it
<kRocKodile> raphink: ok i file it (Bug #55436) so what next? i wait for the 6.07 version?
<raphink> there's no 6.07 version kRocKodile ;)
<raphink> the next version is 6.10 ;)
<aliasfred> SpAwN: looks fine from 1000miles away
<SpAwN> aliasfred, what looks fine?...
<aliasfred> SpAwN: dmesg output
<SpAwN> aliasfred, i dont know how to add a entry to my fstab
<kRocKodile> raphink: so i must re-install kubuntu ?
<raphink> kRocKodile: no
<raphink> just upgrade it when edgy is out if you want it
<raphink> that'll be in october (hence 6.10)
<kRocKodile> nice:> thank you!
<SpAwN> aliasfred, do u know how i could add a entry to my fstab for that device?
<raphink> kRocKodile: you're also welcome to help fixing it if you find the source of the bug
<aliasfred> SpAwN: nope, but i think the point is not in fstab. but more in some kind of automount stuff
<kRocKodile> raphink: is it possible in 6.10 version the bug still exist?
<aliasfred> SpAwN: i dunno how kubuntu handle this, but fstab is more for static stuff
<raphink> kRocKodile: if it's not fixed, yes
<raphink> hopefully it'll be fixed
<raphink> kRocKodile: the best way to get sure it gets fixed is to help fixing it
<raphink> this is what open-source is about
<SpAwN> aliasfred, well thanks anyways...but im using e17 and want to use a module that will auto mount stuff when it is plugged in and i was told that for it to work that i need to have it in my fstab
<kRocKodile> raphink: sorry i dont know C or C++.. just shell (bash) scripting
<raphink> alright
<raphink> kRocKodile: if you could try in Debian for example
<raphink> and see if this bug exists there too
<raphink> that would help
<jott> kRocKodile: its a kubuntu thing
<jott> kRocKodile: cp /data/usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc konq-kubuntu.rc ;)
<jott> erm
<raphink> jott: if that gets the button bar, then we have a bug
<jott> kRocKodile: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror
<jott> to this place konq-kubuntu.rc
<pyret> does anyone knows a good dc++ server prog for ubuntu?
<jott> kubuntu seems to "simplify" certian things ;)
<draik> aliasfred, I guess nobody knew about voice-recognition for kubuntu
<aliasfred> draik: yep, voice recognition is like not mainstream on linux in general. there is likely some research soft existing, but nothing in the mainstream
<draik> :(
<aliasfred> would be cool to say "open firefox" in the micro and have it launched
<draik> LOL... I understand that as talking to the microwave... LOL
<jott> isn't ther viavoice for linux? or has it stopped development?
<draik> !viavoice
<ubotu> I know nothing about viavoice - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aliasfred> the strange point is that good voice recognition tech do exists
<jott> it's commercial afair... but last time i heared about it was some years ago
<aliasfred> viavoice implemented such
<aliasfred> yep viavoice was done by ibm
<abattoir> aliasfred: i'm yet to do that w/ linux, despite countless sleepless nights.... :(
<aliasfred> the basic 'single word multiple locutor' is not that hard
<aliasfred> and require no training
<abattoir> aliasfred: there is a nice utility called Nitrous Voice flux for windows that does just that...
<aliasfred> stuff like viavoice are much harder to do tho :)
<draik> Nitrous Voice??? That's an interesting name
<jott> hey i guess its not hard to beat vistas voice recognition after all ;)
<kRocKodile> jott: i must restart kde or just close n open konqueror?
<jott> kRocKodile: just start konqi
<draik> isn't konqi the KDE dragon?
<jott> ;)
<jott> whatoever
<abattoir> draik: http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/Misc__Utilities/Nitrous_Voice_Flux.html
<draik> I like that dragon, but then again I love dragons
<jott> ok got to go...
<draik> Is that for linux?
<draik> or just windoze?
<draik> by jott
<draik> *bye jott
<abattoir> draik: for windows :(
<draik> :'(
<kRocKodile> jott: is still missing:(
<abattoir> draik: as i said, i've been searching for linux alternatives... for more than a year...
<abattoir> maybe its time to code it :P
<h3sp4wn> 
<_1Bh> cant install dapper drake on a thinkpad Z60m
<draik> It would be nice if some dev's got on it
<aliasfred> abattoir: we are behind you :)
<draik> all the way
<aliasfred> abattoir: not even some library out of the lab ?
<abattoir> aliasfred: hehe, i'd love to work on it, but definitely not on my own....
<draik> I'll be the lab rat or test monkey or whatever other thing I need to be
<aliasfred> oh i see you are lazy :)
<aliasfred> or you sleep too much :)
<abattoir> aliasfred: hmmm... you wouldnt say that if you saw my activity logs here for the past month..... but then :P
<aliasfred> ok :)
<abattoir> anyways, i'm working on 'other things' :P
<abattoir> _1Bh: what exactly is the problem?
<gplfighter> hi
<_1Bh> it boots to the live os, but then the install does not work
<gplfighter> how can i add an option to kdm?
<abattoir> _1Bh: any errors? does the installer load at all?
<gplfighter> i have to place a *.desktop file, buut where?
<draik> I have yet to come across an unsuccessful install of Kubuntu
<abattoir> aliasfred: and I also have no experience w/ voice programming stuff... which is definitely way out of my league
<_1Bh> It says that the installer crashed, I tried to send bug report but there is some kind of resource problem
<_1Bh> the cd rom just keeps cycling over and over
<abattoir> _1Bh: during which step?
<aliasfred> abattoir: good oportunity for learning you mean ?
<asimon> gplfighter: I think it's /usr/share/xsessions/
<drunkpika> has anyone else had problems running 'make installfw' when trying to use the bcm43xx-fwcutter files?
* aliasfred will make abattoir fell so guilty that he will do :)
<gplfighter> yes, it is
<abattoir> aliasfred: hmmm, ok, so shall we work on it together?
<gplfighter> i've found it :-)
<_1Bh> right after the desktop loads the live os, then the installer tries to launch and immediately crashes
<gplfighter> _1Bh: and the alternate install cd?
<abattoir> _1Bh: do you have the installer log files? could you pastebin them?
<aliasfred> abattoir: i dont want to steal your project :)
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> aliasfred: we could always be a team :)
<drunkpika> sounds hot
<abattoir> _1Bh: /var/log/installer/syslog , iirc
<aliasfred> abattoir: more seriously, i surely whish i had the time i got when i was a student :)
<aliasfred> abattoir: i did some pattern recognition at the time
<abattoir> aliasfred: which is exactly what i lack, being one
<_1Bh> breezy badger runs great and installs great on this machine, so I am back on that right now. I will have to do it over to get the logs
<_1Bh> but I can do that
<aliasfred> abattoir: you lack time being student 1?!?!!?
<abattoir> _1Bh: make use of the live cd :P, send info when the installation fails :)
<abattoir> aliasfred: ummm, yes, especially when... aah nvm
<drunkpika> aliasfred: what do you think he is, a business major?
<kRocKodile> a user in #debian says the button exists so... i guess this is a kubuntu bug
<abattoir> aliasfred: we are going way offtopic
<gan|y|med> hello
<aliasfred> abattoir: indeed :)
<ciusbet> hi guys!
<_1Bh> The os is unstable and requires extreme patience to use anything on it, like mail
<ciusbet> i have a question!
<_1Bh> will send the info
<ciusbet> someone knows how to configure OpenGL options?
<gan|y|med> since i updated to the new kde version, network printing doesn't work anymore. the cups server is alright, printing locally and from a win client works, just my linux client doesn't wnat anymore. jobs are sent out and it seems they get there, but nothing happens
<gan|y|med> any ideas?
<ciusbet> i am playing with Unreal 2004 and i've some problems
<ciusbet> the game is toooooo fast
<gan|y|med> that'S sth. people don't hear that often in a linux channel
<ciusbet> if i set resolution > 1024, game crashes
<ciusbet> :S
<gan|y|med> have you checked the x server log?
<abattoir> aliasfred: anyways, i'll ping you later, and we'll discuss working on 'KDE Voice Control System' :P
<ciusbet> where is it dude?
<aliasfred> ok :)
<ciusbet> y change xorg.conf
<ciusbet> and install nvidia.glx
<gan|y|med> anybody here has printing problems via ipp? because i have...
<gan|y|med> ciusbet: /var/log
<ciusbet> thx
<ciusbet> and, do you know how can i change OpenGL options?
<ciusbet> enable FSAA, aniso..
<ciusbet> x server log doesnt help
<gan|y|med> ciusbet: no, sorry. especially since i don't play on linux and have an ati card. i won't be mcuh of a help
<ciusbet> ok thanks you
<ciusbet> i hope someone knows
<gan|y|med> are there any issues about ipp printing in kde?
<kRocKodile> i also notice the konqueror does not remember my (saved in default profile) view mode
<kRocKodile> is this a kubuntu bug also?
<gan|y|med> what are you opening? kfmclient (file manager) or browser?
<kRocKodile> file manager
<swinghead> hallo
<kRocKodile> why the kubuntu developers "tweaks" the konqueror so much? is not enouf good by default?
<kRocKodile> i think the 6.06 is it not ready for release.... to many bugs
<h3sp4wn> They are releasing a point release soon
<Hawkwind> LOL 6.10 is almost out
<h3sp4wn> 6.06.1
<lhds> hello how to untar a .tar file?
<h3sp4wn> rar xf
<rr72> is there a system infomation like gkrell but horizontal instead of vertical?
<h3sp4wn> tar xf file.tar
<rr72> h3sp4wn~ tar -zxvf
<unstablesob> anyone else getting seg faults with smb?
<Hawkwind> rr72: conky
<rr72> sorry
<rr72> thats tar.gz
<h3sp4wn> rr72: v is not necessary and he didn't mention gz
<Hawkwind> rr72: The - is deprecated and no longer needed
<rr72> Hawkwind~ im old school
<rr72> habbit
<gan|y|med> save it as file manager. the konqueror setup in kubuntu has never been very sohisticated in my opinion. but that's no reason not to use it
<soulrider> can someone help me configure kmail? it wont connect to gmail properly. I seached the wikia nd found nothing
<gan|y|med> since i updated to the new kde version, network printing doesn't work anymore. the cups server is alright, printing locally and from a win client works, just my linux client doesn't wnat anymore. jobs are sent out and it seems they get there, but nothing happens
<rr72> so then tar version would return the version?
<ceruleantiger> This may be a little off topic, but you know kde input actions where you can do the custom key bindings? Is there any way to get that in OS X?
<ceruleantiger> I've been searching forever, and I just can't for the life of me find anything about it, so this is sort of a last ditch effort
<rr72> ceruleantiger~ ask in #kde yet?
<h3sp4wn> tar --version
<apeman2020> Hi1
<ceruleantiger> rr72: no, that would make too much sense :P /me -> #kde
<Chousuke> ceruleantiger: keyboard preference pane?
<Chousuke> you can define keyboard shortcuts there. :P
<Chousuke> meh
<rr72> someone said taht - are depreceated
<ciusbet> YYEEH DUDEESS
<ciusbet> someone knows how to configure opengl?
<rr72> see all of htis would be gone if i ignored hawkwind
<rr72> dpkgreconfigure opengl do anything?
<Hawkwind> rr72: It's true.  - is deprecated and is *not* needed.  Hasn't been for 5+ years now
<rr72> im going to stop using - in all my typing then
<h3sp4wn> --wildcards is nolonger default in newer versions of tar thats annoying
<rr72> dpkgreconfigre command not found?
<rr72> i thought Hawkwind u said - are obsolete
<lhds> in /usr/src i should have a linux folder with an @ next to it instead i have a linux-headers-2.6.15-26      linux-source-2.6.15 linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386    any suggestions?
<Hawkwind> rr72: In the tar command
<Hawkwind> rr72: Pay attention to the conversation and stop trolling, as usual
<gan|y|med> why doesn't printing work in kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> gan|y|med: It works here without problems using CUPS
<ciusbet> i've a big problem with Ut2004
<lhds> no suggestions?
<dr_willis> gan|y|med,  ive used the gnome-cups-manager tool and the cups web interface. :) the kde printer config  can be a little over kill
<dr_willis> what is the  printer gan|y|med ?
<enzo> draik_
<gan|y|med> it is an epson stylus color 640 on a lan server
<gan|y|med> dr_willis: it used to work. seems it doesn't since the last update
<gan|y|med> dr_willis: i have read sth. about cups 1.2 and kdeprint problems
<montoya> I have a problem
<_mathieu> Im currently running kubuntu from my laptop
<dr_willis> i always reenable the cups web interface. :P
<_mathieu> I'd like to use the VGA port to have dual screen
<_mathieu> however it only "clone" the laptop screen on the other monitor...
<_mathieu> is it possible to use it as an "extended desktop" -- is there a config tool for this?
<dr_willis> depends on the video card. to some degree.. Ive not seen ubuntu have any tools to configure this.
<_mathieu> ok :(
<montoya> Nesecito aayuda
<_mathieu> its a radeon something (the laptop is a LG LW60)
<ciusbet> montoya?
<ciusbet> que pasa
<_mathieu> i have to edit XOrg.conf manually?
<gan|y|med> dr_willis: well, i need to be able to print from the client to the server.
<dr_willis> _mathieu,  yep.. of course learning what to edit will be the hassle. :)
<_mathieu> argh ok
<_mathieu> there definately should be a GUI config for this
<montoya> mira estoy tratando de usar el KOpete para conectarme con mi cuenta de MSN
<dr_willis> Ive only messed with ati and the tv out. never dual monitors
<_mathieu> TV Out will be next step
<_mathieu> :P
<dr_willis> try it now. Mine worked automaticially :P
<dr_willis> once i installed the ATI drivers
<ciusbet> si
<ciusbet> y que pasa
<ciusbet> con Kopete
<montoya> y no me sirve
<gan|y|med> _mathieu: why dont you use the ati gui config tool? you can set up dual monitoring, restart x and it works. for me at least
<ciusbet> pues instala GAIM o aMsn
<montoya> si con KOPETE
<montoya> de donde puedo descargar aMsn
<rr72> !english
<ubotu> I know nothing about english - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_mathieu> gan|y|med: cool, whats this tool called?
<montoya> pero lo extrao es que ayer funsionaba el KOPETE
<ciusbet> Adept
<ciusbet> buscas amsn
<ciusbet> o gaim
<gan|y|med> you just install the ati drivers. they have a graphical installer now and put the gui right in the menu
<montoya>  /msg montoya set unfiltered on
<montoya> ok
<gan|y|med> any ideas about the printing. test printing form the cups config tool doesn't work as well
<montoya> gaim tampoco sirve, se conecta y inmediatamente se sale el programa
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gan|y|med> it sends it, but doesn't print
<TheGateKeeper> !broken
<ubotu> I know nothing about broken - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_mathieu> gan|y|med: ok thats weird I got the GUI menu but nothing shows. which driver should I use? "ati"? or "fglrx"?
<dr_willis> fglrx is the accelerated 3d driver
<gan|y|med> sorry, reading bug reports
<Ademan> anyone here have a GRUB splash?
<_mathieu> ok, rebooting X
<gan|y|med> _mathieu: fglrx. but why don't you just download the latest ati driver from ati.com and install it via the script?
<_mathieu> gan|y|med: it wont conflict with the drivers I apt-got?
<Ademan> you could uninstall fglrx...
<_mathieu> ok. it might turn out being easier then :)
<dr_willis> the ati script is a bit on the brain dead side at times.
<Ademan> apt-get --remove or something like that, might actually be dpkg --remove   i use synaptic :-p
<gan|y|med> just deinstall them
<Ademan> i avoid the command line whenever possible, but of course, this is linux... so its more like that one friend that i only hang out with when everyone else is on vacation
<gan|y|med> dr_willis: what do you mean?
<dr_willis> last i messed with the ati script - it genreated a very very poor  xorg.conf file
<dr_willis> i had to change a large amount of it -
<gan|y|med> apt-get install --remove packagfe
<gan|y|med> forget the f
<gan|y|med> when was this?
<whizz-> i have been using a different computer for some time, but now i want to append the (konversation) chat logs i have on the other computer to the ones i have on my regular computer... can this be done easily?
<timthelion> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<gan|y|med> it works
<apeman2020> 30............
<BrigadierFrog> how do I increase the number of maximum files open
<BrigadierFrog> even as sudo it says I don't have permission to /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<BrigadierFrog> do I need to change something else first?
* dr_willis wonders what the max is.
<BrigadierFrog> it seems to max out at around 1024
<gan|y|med> dr_willis: is it normal that it needs loooong time to print 30 pages text from openoffice?
<dr_willis> ive never used OO..
<dr_willis> so cant tell ya. :P
<posthuman> does anyone know if amarok1.4.2-beta1 debs are available from anywhere?
<gan|y|med> rastertogutenpr <-- do you know this
<gan|y|med> uses 85% cpu time right now
<h3sp4wn> posthuman: What is in the changelog ?
<h3sp4wn> posthuman: Does it fix the issue with streaming radio ?
<gan|y|med> if it is a problem to print 30 pages it better quality.. oh my god
<posthuman> i believe so
<posthuman> yes
<justjosh> ubotu !xmms
<ubotu> I know nothing about !xmms - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<justjosh> !zinf
<ubotu> I know nothing about zinf - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<justjosh> dammit.
<justjosh> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<justjosh> so anybody know if mplayer is the linux alternative to winamp?
<Martijn81> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<justjosh> yeah, well yer a stupid bot.
<justjosh> how's that for abuse..
<SpAwN> justjosh, xmms is
<SpAwN> justjosh, u can even use winamp skins with xmms
<justjosh> any good auto installs for xmms? i just switched to kubuntu about 4 days ago. so far all I've figured out is automatix
<h3sp4wn> posthuman: No suitable demux plugin. (that problem) - If I can confirm that amarok 1.4.2 definately fixes that then I could build some (tommorow)
<SpAwN> justjosh, use "sudo apt0get install packagename(xmms)"
<justjosh> ah, thanx SpAwN
<SpAwN> justjosh, "sudo apt-get install"
<dr_willis> Egads... dont use automatic.
<dr_willis> learn the proper way to isntall things.. its trivially easy. :P
<justjosh> yeah, but the wife wants it NOW. so I gotta move fast.
<posthuman> automatix works nicely though
<posthuman> lol
<posthuman> ok h3sp, cool.
<justjosh> and if you've got a good tutorial on how to compile dr_willis, please send me a url
<dr_willis> posthuman,  theres dozens of peopel that would debate taht point.
<posthuman> well, I've never had a problem with it
<dr_willis> justjosh,  depends on what you are doing.. find a few C,C++ tutorials.
<Smooph> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<posthuman> and it seems to save time, without having to hunt down specific package names
<dr_willis> posthuman,  that 'fact' means little to the 100's that have had Major issues with it. :P
<Smooph> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<posthuman> ah
<dr_willis> I just keep a 'history' of the commands i type. :) my own WillisMatix!
<justjosh> well i haven't had any major issues w/ it doc. just no external player
<justjosh> well dcc me the willismatix and i'll use that too
<justjosh> heh.
<dr_willis> THen ya got the whole history of AUtomatix - thats such a flamefest -- ya better fireproof your eyes befor reading it.
<timthelion> can anyone tell me how to install lame?
<justjosh> sudo apt-get install?
<justjosh> hmmm....no sudo apt-get install porn anywhere i see tho
<dr_willis> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pornview
<timthelion> o multiverse...
<justjosh> no power in the verse can stop ubotu
<timthelion> !porn viewing
<ubotu> I know nothing about porn viewing - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<posthuman> pornview?
<posthuman> lol
<justjosh> i highly doubt that bot, yer a perv.
<SpAwN> justjosh, lol....sudo apt-get install xmms will install xmms
<dr_willis> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 608 kB
<posthuman> o.o
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> ya thought i made the name up dident ya! :P
<Smooph> that thing exists ?
<SpAwN> lol
<justjosh> where exactly does xmms install? /usr/lib?
<posthuman> yes I did
<posthuman> lol
<posthuman> hah
<timthelion> yes
<SpAwN> justjosh, umm not sure...probly usr/bin
<dr_willis> its an ok image viewer.. rather basic. but ok.
<timthelion> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<timthelion> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
#kubuntu 2007-07-30
<jacob_> all i did was install mplayer from the terminal
<ruzzz> help me please
<ruzzz> i bad speak english,but ...
<ruzzz> i download kubuntu and ubuntu iso-images, write on CD-RW by NERO 7, start, but error:
<ruzzz> (initramfs)[72.144000]  sdb: assuming drive cashe: write through
<Phantom> help mister wizard how do I get vmware to install ?
<jacob> THIS is where it at i think
<jacob> wine z:\home\jacob\warcraft iii\frozen throne.exe
<ardchoille> ruzzz: What is your native language?
<jacob> without the wine at front
<jacob_> i want to remove mplayer and i need somebody to help me install quicktime
<ruzzz> russian
<Biovore> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Biovore> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ardchoille> ruzzz: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu-ru ?
<vzduch> jacob: then you should be able to start it w/ that path
<jacob> okay i typed in wine z:\home\jacob\warcraft iii\frozen throne.exe - opengl
<jacob_> can you tell me how to make it work in that path?
<jacob> and it says
<Phantom> I have downloaded the file but don't know how to make it install ?
<corey_> could someont tell me how i can install Tar.gz files please..
<jacob> wine: cannot find 'z:homejacobwarcraft'
<ruzzz> yes, but ...
<Biovore> corey_: tar.gz is like a zip file..
<ardchoille> corey_: What app is it? You may not need to compile
<ruzzz> :(
<corey_> 9999999Frostwire
<corey_> **Frostwire
<ardchoille> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<vzduch> jacob: put the path in "" if you don't know how to use escape characters :)
<jacob_> i'm new to linux, so if your able, i need you to be a bit more specific please
<jacob_> i don't know how to do that
<ardchoille> jacob_: I think he was talking to the other jacob
<raylu> corey_, do you still need help with a .tar.gz?
<vzduch> jacob: wine "z:\home\jacob\warcraft iii\frozen throne.exe"   _with_ the quotation marks
<jacob_> oh
<raylu> one of you needs to change your nick :P
<adenicio> u do noting lol,u cant do anything but reinstall it
<ardchoille> YEs, it's confusing
<raylu> w00t.
<ardchoille> jfrias: Thank you :)
<raylu> now, if only i could change my tty's resolution
<Phantom> the tar file needs to be extracted I have done that part I need help with the next step
<ardchoille> raylu: You can put a code at the end of the kernel line
<Biovore> Phantom: that depends on what it is..
<raylu> ardchoille, huh?
<jacob> says the same thing vzduch
<Biovore> Biovore: could try looking for a readme file. or something..
<vzduch> hmm..
<ardchoille> raylu: I added a code to the end of my kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst. the code I added was:  vga=791
<ruzzz> i tried asking in #ubuntu-ru! But it and has not helped me!
<jacob> anyway u can like remotely help me
<ardchoille> raylu: That is for 1024x768 res in tty's
<jfrias> can somebody help me install quicktime
<raylu> oh
<ardchoille> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vzduch> jacob: thing that always should work: change to the directory where the .exe resides and execute from there, without giving a path
<Phantom> Biovvore: I have a file that says installer but I how do I run it ? using ubuntu 7.04
<jacob> what?!??!
<ardchoille> jacob: Do you know how to navigate your file system?
<Biovore> Phantom: if its a binary executable. you can execute it by using a shell and typeing "sh ./<filename>"
<jacob> no
<raylu> ardchoille, do you happen to have a list of the numbers for other resolutions?
<jacob> im completely new to kubuntu, got it yesterday
<ardchoille> raylu: I don't remember where I put it :(
<Phantom> Biovore: by shell you mean from the terminal ?
<Biovore> Phantom: yup
<ruzzz> help me please
<ruzzz> i bad speak english,but ...
<ruzzz> i download kubuntu and ubuntu iso-images, write on CD-RW by NERO 7, start, but error:
<ruzzz> busybox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3 - 3ubuntu 3) built-in shell(ash)
<ruzzz> /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turned off
<ruzzz> (initramfs)[72.144000]  sdb: assuming drive cashe: write through
<vzduch> jacob: cd "/home/jacob/warcraft iii/" ; wine "frozen throne.exe"
<vzduch> !pastebin | ruzzz
<ubotu> ruzzz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ardchoille> raylu: This might help http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.2
<jacob> so put that in konsole vzduch?
<vzduch> jacob: yep
<Biovore> Phantom: or in the gui to set it as exec (+x) and then just clicking on it.. (I am not sure if that works though)
<vzduch> jacob: note that these are 2 commands
<corey_> can someone explain to me in easy terms how to install Tar.gz
<ardchoille> raylu: section 5.3 "What VESA modes are available to me?"
<Min46770> wow! Free calls -  http://callfree.point-serv.com/en
<vzduch> corey_: depends on if you have a binary there or a source tarball
<jacob> first command says no such file or directory
<Biovore> ruzzz: did you verify your CD after you burned it?
<ardchoille> corey_: Have you looked at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire  ?
<jtong> hi guys, i'm on edgy right now and would like to upgrade to vim7
<vzduch> jacob: then the path is not correct
<jacob> ill just reinstall it to the "windows" directory
<jacob> yeah i installed it to my home folder
<raylu> ardchoille, ok, here goes with 795; thanks
<jacob> but it still makes a folder in the windows directory also
<jtong> but adept doesn't find vim 7, why?
<Biovore> jtong: I belive its in backports
<corey_> ardchoille: Yes.. i downloaded the .deb file and inside i still end up with a tar.gz file
<sstchur> i have numlock turned off, and when I press shift + 7 (home), I expect it to highlight text from my cursor to the beginning of the line.  Instead, it gives me a 7.  Is there a way in KDE to change this behavior?
<jtong> Biovore: what's a backport?
<cabroni> who i use 7zip?
<jtong> Biovore: as in 7.04 package ported to 6.10 packge?
<ardchoille> corey_: According to that page, all you need to do is double-click the .deb to install
<Minataku> Hm
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> i think it's working...
<Minataku> That's an interesting link that got spammed
<ruzzz> <Biovore> yes, ... Well, it has made Nero. It is enough of it?
<lockd> cabroni: who uses, or how do you use?
<ardchoille> raylu: yay!
<vzduch> jtong: Vim 7 is in Feisty main
<vzduch> jtong: for Edgy, I don't know
<Biovore> jtong: looks like everyone building it from source at the moument..
<cabroni> how use it?
<jtong> vzduch: yeah i know and i can build using src but i want to keep it "clean"
<raylu> cabroni, what are you trying to do?
<ardchoille> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<leafw> has anyone ever managed to use the modem in a T60 ?
<cabroni> decompress a .tgz
<ardchoille> cabroni: I think 7z files can be opened with ark
<Minataku> Haha
<Minataku> That link is pretty slick
<corey_> ardchoille: i did, and it opened with Ark thats it
<cabroni> but i see that it not have a gui version
<raylu> wewt!
<raylu> thanks, ardchoille
<ardchoille> corey_: Do you have java installed?
<ardchoille> raylu: You're welcome :)
<jfrias> can somebody teach me how to install quicktime for linux please
<ruzzz> All of you are borrowed?
<jfrias> it's a tar.bz2 file
<lockd> cabroni: ark has a GUI version
<corey_> ardchoille: unless it came preinstalled with the CD, then no
<x_link> ardchoille: Thanks for explaing, I really appreicate it!
<x_link> =)
<jfrias> i don't know how to install tar.bz2 files
<jacob> how do i get into my files
<jtong> what's the package management paradigm in ubuntu? u just use old package until they updatge the package for your release?
<vzduch> ruzzz: borrowed? (??)
<raylu> !bz | jfrias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> corey_: Then you're going to ned java to use frostwire
<raylu> o.0
<ruzzz> or my english BAD?
<raylu> !bz2
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<raylu> jfrias, ^
<ardchoille> x_link: You're welcome :)
<jfrias> yes
<ruzzz> :( my english bad
<leafw> jfrias:  quicktime? That's an apple thinguie, most likely not supported or only through wine for the windows version.
<cabroni> problem solved, thanks :)
<raylu> ruzzz, we're not paid, if that's what you're asking
<corey_> Whichversion of Java do i download... oh my  this is soo confusing
<jfrias> leafw: are you sure?
<raylu> corey_, for what?
<jfrias> http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3
<ardchoille> !java | corey_
<ubotu> corey_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jfrias> go to that site
<jfrias> http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3
<x_link> ardchoille: But I unfortunaly didn't understand =/
<leafw> http://www.apple.com/quicktime/
<jfrias> leaftw: down, where it says source code
<ardchoille> x_link: Ok, I'll try and help. How far have you gotten?
<ardchoille> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<x_link> ardchoille: I haven't fixed the repo yet.
<x_link> I really don't get it =/
<leafw> jfrias: cinelerra is a totally different thing than quicktime.
<x_link> ardchoille: Can you give me the link again?
<Geekosaur> Greetings and Salutatioons, y'all
<ruzzz> All of you are was engaged in business and you do not have business up to me
<x_link> Ahh I found it.
<ardchoille> x_link: Here's the link but I'll try and walk you through it  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jfrias> it says "quicktime4linux"
<lockd> isn't cinelerra an editor and quicktime a player?
<jfrias> leafw: it says "quicktime4linux"
<x_link> ardchoille: Okej, thanks.
<jfrias> http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3
<ardchoille> x_link: First of all, open a terminal
<jfrias> leafw: check again
<x_link> ardchoille: done
<leafw> jfrias: true. Who knows what parts of quicktime it supports. I nany case, then just get it and make + make install
<jfrias> leafw: or just put quicktime for linux in google, and click on the first result
<ruzzz> what is message (install time):  /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turned off
<ardchoille> x_link: You will need authentication keys for the repo. type this: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466
<ruzzz> and           (initramfs)[72.144000]  sdb: assuming drive cashe: write through
<x_link> Don't I need to add the repo first ardchoille ?
<ardchoille> x_link: not yet
<jfrias> leafw: do you know how to install tar.bz2 files?
<x_link> ardchoille: Okej.
<ardchoille> x_link: now type this: gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<[ifr0g] > what does rootnoverify really men
<[ifr0g] > mean ?
<leafw> jfrias: that is a compresed format. Just unack it first.
<[ifr0g] > from Grub.
* raylu mutters something about KGPG
<leafw> jfrias: tar xvjf myfile.tar.bz2
<x_link> ardchoille: Done.
<ruzzz> Well help the beginner in Kubuntu
<leafw> jfrias: it menas, it contains source code, so you'll need to compile it afterwards.
<[ifr0g] > what do they mean by ""This is useful for when an OS is outside of the area of the disk that GRUB can read, ?
<ardchoille> raylu: In the time it takes to open and get into kgpg, he could type the comands and be done
<jfrias> leafw: do i need to enter root
<jfrias> leafw: do i need to type sudo su?
<raylu> ardchoille, in the time he mistypes the commands, he could have installed kgpg :P
<Prophezy> do anyone know why, when i click on my Knetworkmanager in the menu nothing happens??
<ardchoille> x_link: Ok, open your /etc/apt/sources.list as root - which ever way is comfy for you
<leafw> jfrias: not at all if you don't need to install system wide. You can just leave the files where they are. Or install to a local dir to your home folder.
<Ace2016> sudo -s
<x_link> ardchoille: Done.
<ardchoille> raylu: Don't be facetious :P
<leafw> jfrias: just unpack and read the README in the folder.
<ruzzz> It is a lot of you, really nobody will help
<jfrias> leafw: ok, i'll get in root
<leafw> jfrias: you don't need root to unpack or to compile.
<Ace2016> sudo checkinstall -D instead of make install, its easier to remove it then
<lockd> ruzzz: what are you trying to do?
<vzduch> leafw: which would commonly require a '--prefix=home/$user/$path' to be set
<leafw> vzduch : hopefully explained in the README ...
<ruzzz> i trying install kubuntu 7 from live cd
<ardchoille> x_link: you on feisty?
<x_link> ardchoille: Kubuntu 7.04
<ruzzz> but see message about error
<vzduch> leafw: never really seen a README that explains that for non-technical users
<x_link> I guess that's Feisty.
<ardchoille> x_link: ok, that's feisty
<x_link> Okej =)
<x_link> New on Kubuntu =)
<ardchoille> x_link: at the bottom of your sources, add: deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ feisty-seveas all
<vzduch> jfrias: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lockd> ruzzz: live cd as in one from the Desktop iso?
<leafw> vzduch : some do. Otherwise 'info configure'
<vzduch> jfrias: sudo apt-get build-dep $nameOfTheProgramYouWantToBuild
<leafw> vzduch : .. will tell you.
<x_link> ardchoille: Okej.
<jfrias> ok let me get my ubuntu cd to install it
<ardchoille> x_link: and then add: deb-src http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ feisty-seveas all
<jfrias> thx
<lockd> ruzzz: can you pastebin the error?  Or can you get online at all?
<x_link> ardchoille: Done.
<lockd> ruzzz: err, WEb client
<raylu> hm...
<raylu> so how do i set the font for my tty font now? :P
<ardchoille> x_link: save the file. in the terminal, type: sudo apt-get update
<x_link> I did that
<x_link> .
<ardchoille> x_link: ok, now type: apt-cache search --names-only w32codecs
<ardchoille> and see if it's there
<x_link> aw32codecs - Win32 codec binaries
<x_link> Now sudo aptitude install w32codecs I guess?
<ardchoille> yes
<x_link> Doing that now =)
<ruzzz> pastebin the error - it is - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<x_link> THanks ardchoille !!
<x_link> ruzzz: Yeah.
<x_link> ruzzz: That's a pastebin-site.
<jfrias> leafw: i need to reboot, i'll be back
<ardchoille> x_link: the gpg stuff was to add keys to your keyring to authenticate packages from the new repo. add the deb lines was to add the new repo to your sources. And, well, you know the rest :)
<smax> hi
<ardchoille> x_link: fwiw, I feel you should familiarise yourself with how the sources work with your package manager
<x_link> ardchoille: Yeah I know all of that =)
<smax> i installed the package libnet1 from apt.  yet find / | grep libnet.a  does not exist.
<x_link> ardchoille: I just didn't understand which repo to use, that's all =)
<x_link> ardchoille: I really appreicate your help, thanks alot man!
<jacob> OMG HOE DO I OPEN FROZEN THRONE.EXE WITH WINE!
<x_link> I will see ofI can watch movies with mplayer now
<ruzzz> i dont understand what is <syntax> on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<raylu> jacob, did you read the appdb about it?
<ardchoille> x_link: there's only one repo. but the sections can be confusing. you're using the "all" meta section.
<x_link> ardchoille: Cause with VLC I can't fast forward anymore or take it back, cause then the movie starts over again.
<raylu> this is epic failure...my CONSOLE is LAGGING at this resolution...holy crap
<x_link> Wasn't like this in Debian.
<x_link> ardchoille: Okej.
<x_link> Thanks again! =)
<jacob> whats appdb
<vzduch> ruzzz: normally not needed, it's for markup if you're pasting e.g. source code or something
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<raylu> jacob, http://appdb.winehq.org
<jacob> i mean, not just open it
<jacob> but open with opengl
<x_link> Damn it, still can't watch movies in mplayer.
<ruzzz> ah, understand, sanx
<x_link> Fatal error!
<raylu> jacob...if it runs fine...why do you need to specify opengl?
<x_link> Erro opening/initializing the selection video_out (-vo) device.
<x_link> I get that message.
<ardchoille> x_link: try xine
<x_link> What does that mean?
<x_link> ok
<jacob> its quite choppy
<ardchoille> x_link: it means you need to tweak the setting for your video out device
<jacob> i thought that would make it better?
<x_link> ardchoille: Ohh, where do I do that?
<x_link> ardchoille: didn't find xine
<Apollodoros> hello
<Apollodoros> How can I set manually required reso and refresh rate in X.conf?
<adenicio> x_link: wa is xine?
<ardchoille> x_link: You have to install xine, but let's try to get your video working in mplayer now
<ardchoille> !info xine
<ubotu> Package xine does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<x_link> ardchoille: I tried to install it, but didn't find it.
<ardchoille> ubotu: you're full of crap too
<ardchoille> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jacob_> my disk tray doesnt want to close
<x_link> There is totem-xine. But not xine only.
<jacob_> what's wrong with it?
<adenicio> ardchoille: lol
<x_link> !totem-xine
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<adenicio> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ruzzz> <x_link> And when to me will answer
<jacob_> can somebody help me, it probably doesn't wanna close cause of ubuntu
<ardchoille> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4+dfsg+cvs20061111-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1483 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<jacob_> when i had windows it closes
<adenicio> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<ardchoille> Thought so, it's just named differently
<adenicio> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<adenicio> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<vzduch> Apollodoros: refresh & sync rates are in the 'Section "Device"' for your display, syntax is self-explanatory (if you already have values for HorizSync and VertRefresh, that is)
<ardchoille> x_link: xine-ui is xine
<x_link> ok
<vzduch> Apollodoros: you will find the resolutions yourself, everyone should know what a resolution indication looks like ;)
<ardchoille> x_link: mplayer -> preferences -> Video
<x_link> ok
<adenicio> oh
<x_link> ardchoille: Then?
<ardchoille> x_link: try a different driver
<x_link> ardchoille: ok
<x_link> ardchoille: I choosed X11, now it works =)
<ardchoille> x_link: :)
<adenicio> how to install the cube on kubuntu?
<adenicio> berly etc...
<ardchoille> adenicio: You might want to join #ubuntu-effects
<x_link> ardchoille: hehe can't get fullscreen though
<ardchoille> x_link: Does it work if you full screen mplayer and then start the video?
<x_link> I just had to change something in video =)
<ardchoille> ok
<adenicio> ardchoille: how many chat room it have i only got kubuntu
<x_link> ardchoille: Thanks alot again!
<ardchoille> x_link: You're welcome :)
<vzduch> adenicio: ?
<ardchoille> adenicio: #ubuntu-effects is for things like beryl and compiz
<adenicio> ardchoille: no anserring me
<ardchoille> adenicio: Ok, sorry about that.
<ardchoille> I thought if anyone would know they would
<[ifr0g] > how do i install grub if i dont have the stage1 in my root partion ?
<[ifr0g] >  in /boot dir.
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adenicio> !berly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<adenicio> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3ddesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<solarwaver> if u do format and put windows lilo configuration is still on value??
<ardchoille> !info 3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-6 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 432 kB
<vzduch> good night ppl :)
<Mr_Sonoma> im having a bit of a network issue, 2 computers both running kubuntu and only one can see the net through the router, from what i see in the knetworkmanager both systems seem to have recognised with the same dns and route settings
<Mr_Sonoma> where else should i look?
<vzduch> Mr_Sonoma: did you forward any ports to the machine that sees the 'net?
<Mr_Sonoma> no
<Mr_Sonoma> just plugged it it
<vzduch> hmm
<Mr_Sonoma> in
<Mr_Sonoma> even
<ice9> how do I install a ,rpm file?
<vzduch> so that shouldn't be the issue
<Mr_Sonoma> both are running 7.04
<jacob> okay does anyone know how i  can open warcraft 3 the frozen throne in opengl
<stoned> !alien
<vzduch> ice9: you don't, you look for a .deb w/ that name
<Mr_Sonoma> i puzzled all night just about last night.
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<BluesKaj> !rpm
<ardchoille> ice9: You don't, look in the repos for the app or find a ubuntu deb. using alien is dangerous.
<stoned> no it isn't
<ardchoille> ice9: Which app is it?
<jacob> hello?
<stoned> it CAN be
<stoned> but it isn't always
<ice9> 3ddesktop
<ardchoille> stoned: If there's a question of whether it's dangerous or not, then it's dangerous, IMHO.
<stoned> ardchoille: not always.
<ardchoille> No need in recommending something that has the possibility of breaking someone's system.
<vzduch> !info 3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-6 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 432 kB
<ardchoille> ice9: Which app is the rpm?
<vzduch> ice9: sudo apt-get install 3ddesktop
<stoned> I suppose it isn't dangerous for me, I know what I am doing
<solarwaver> if u do format and put windows lilo configuration is still on value??
<solarwaver> is anyone knows if u do format and put windows lilo configuration is still on value??
<vzduch> solarwaver: you need to update LILO (or any boot manager, for that matter) if you change something in your setup
<jacob> HELLO?!?!?!? does anyone know how i can open frozen throne.exe in opengl with WINE
<stoned> jacob: #cedega
<bharath> can anyone plz tell me if there is a non-GUI equivalent for wireshark (ethereal)?
<stoned> afaik it won't run without it
<jacob> cedega costs
<stoned> copy protected cd
<stoned> wine doesn't do copy protections
<jacob> what?
<solarwaver> hi vzduch how can i update lilo u mean to start after puting win with the cd
<jacob> ive already installed it
<stoned> why?
<jacob> i just need to open it with opengl now cus the texts are screwed up
<vzduch> solarwaver: I haven't used LILO for quite a while.. I guess you need to start your live CD after installing Win & reinstall LILO
<bharath> someone, can anyone plz tell me if there is a non-GUI equivalent for wireshark (ethereal)?
<stoned> bharath: apt-cache search sniffer
<stoned> maybe
<vzduch> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<solarwaver> vzduch how i reinsstal it?
<vzduch> solarwaver: man lilo  should give you some clues :)
<solarwaver> how i reinstall grub
<vzduch> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jacob> how do i change my name on irc here
<vzduch> jacob: /nick newNick
<stoned> jacob: /nick stoned_is_great
<stoned> ehehe
<vzduch> you better not change too often, some ops don't like that :)
<stoned> Jacob88: install ktorrent
<stoned> or just click a torrent link and it will open it
<Jacob88> already have it i think
<stoned> and start to download
<[ifr0g] > does find in grub find files which are not even mounted ??
<stoned> search google
<stoned> tons of tutorials on torrents
<stoned> thats how i downloaded kubuntu
<stoned> utnubuk
<stoned> ahaha
<stoned> oot noo book
<stoned> koob oon too
<solarwaver> vzduch i print !grub and is instaling it by itself?
<stoned> im a genius
<vzduch> solarwaver: read the howto, it says what to do
<vzduch> anyway, I wanted to go to bed.. so I'll be gone now :)
<Jacob88> how do i go through my files? like say i want to navigate through my files like windows
<[ifr0g] > solarwaver, sorry ?
<[ifr0g] > JohanSalim, duh ! using a file manager !
<solarwaver> thanx
<solarwaver> i read it
<solarwaver> ifrog ?????????
<Jacob88>  how do i go through my files? like say i want to navigate through my files like window
<[ifr0g] > Jacob88, ^^ Filemanager.
<[ifr0g] > konqueror
<[ifr0g] > solarwaver, i did not get what you were trying to say.
<Jacob88> er
<Jacob88> i want to get to my c drive how would i do that
<underdog5004> Jacob88, there is no c: drive
<solarwaver> what do u mean sorry ?
<Jacob88> yes, i have a c drive trust me
<Jacob88> i created it
<ice9> lol
<[ifr0g] > Jacob88, open up konqueror and browes to /media/ Should be mounted there.
<underdog5004> Jacob88, do you see the thing that looks like a Globe with gear teeth around it? That's the file manager
<underdog5004> use that
<bharath> @stoned: thanks, i think tshark will do the job
<[ifr0g] > :D
<underdog5004> Jacob88, do you have windows installed as well?
<Jacob88> no
<Jacob88>    Home Folder
<underdog5004> then you don't have a c: drive. Linux doesn't assign random letters to drives
<Jacob88> Your personal files      Storage Media
<Jacob88> Disks and removable media
<Jacob88>      Network Folders
<Jacob88> Shared files and folders      Trash
<Jacob88> Browse and restore the trash
<Jacob88>      Applications
<Jacob88> Installed programs      About Kubuntu
<Jacob88> Kubuntu Documentation
<Jacob88> thats all thats there
<underdog5004> Jacob88, all your personal folders are in Home Folder
<Jacob88> no not that.
<underdog5004> what do you mean?
<Jacob88> is there no way to navigate through ALL of my computers files and drives
<underdog5004> yes
<underdog5004> open konqueror
<underdog5004> then you can go anywhere you like
<ardchoille> !bash | Jacob88
<ubotu> Jacob88: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<underdog5004> open up the k-menu, go to Internet, then click on konqueror
<Jacob88> yeah im on that
<[ifr0g] > can find in grub find a file that is not even mounted ?
<underdog5004> Jacob88, in the address bar, just type a /
<underdog5004> then you can browse all your stuff
<underdog5004> [ifr0g] , grub is a bootloader
<Jacob88> An error occurred while loading locate:a+/:
<Jacob88> The file or folder  does not exist.
<underdog5004> Jacob88, just the /
<[ifr0g] > underdog5004, yes i am aware of that.
<underdog5004> [ifr0g] , do you mean "Can it detect partitions/drives that aren't mounted?"?
<[ifr0g] > underdog5004, huh, i was guessing files which are present in an unmounted partition.
<Jacob88> i have  z,c,d,e drives
<Jacob88> z is main one
<Jacob88> d and e are cd ones
<underdog5004> [ifr0g] , grub isn't going to give you access to files...it will only load kernels
<Jacob88> and c is where a game is i installed
<underdog5004> Jacob88, why do you say that? Linux doesn't use that format for drives. They should be /dev/hda1, /dev/hdb, etc...
<Jacob88> im just looking at WINE
<Jacob88> wine says those are my drives
<ice9> lol thats a wndows emulator
<[ifr0g] > underdog5004, huh, but i can tell you in which device a file is present.
<ice9> it has to emular a c:/ drive so that it can load windows games properly
<underdog5004> Jacob88, those aren't real drives, those are virtual drives.
<[ifr0g] > underdog5004, Check the man. Under find.
<underdog5004> [ifr0g] , oh, ok
<Jacob88> so where would this game be then?
<last> what link irc kubunbu portuguese ??
<underdog5004> Jacob88, have you installed the game with wine?
<ardchoille> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<last> Thanks
<Jacob88> yes
<ice9> ./wine/drive_c usually
<ice9> I mean /.wine/drive_c
<underdog5004> look in your kmenu under lost+found...it may be in there
<ardchoille> underdog5004: Do apps installed via wine even have kmenu entries?
<Jacob88> er what folder is wine located in
<ice9> home
<underdog5004> ardchoille, I've seen it, sometimes
<underdog5004> Jacob88, /home/username/.wine
<Jacob88> its not in my home folder
<underdog5004> Jacob88, yes, yes it is
<[ifr0g] > Jacob88, do you know how you use konsole ?
<ardchoille> Jacob88: ~/.wine
<ice9> Ardchoille, not kmenu, they can have desktop icon shortcuts though
<ardchoille> ice9: Ah, ok
<Jacob88> yes
<[ifr0g] > Jacob88, please run this.. in it..
<[ifr0g] > konqueror /home/`whoami`/.wine/
<Jacob88> AH! i found it
<underdog5004> just paste it in
<Jacob88> just typed in /home/jacob/.wine
<Jacob88> in address bar
<Jacob88> thanks
<underdog5004> no problem
<[ifr0g] > :)
<[ifr0g] > pheww.
<ardchoille> Jacob88: "~" is a shortcut for /home/YUOR_USERNAME/
<underdog5004> I'm out for a bit
<Jacob88> anyway i can tell konsole to open this file with opengl
<ice9> ya
<ice9> but I think you can with the command winecfg too
<[ifr0g] > What the diff bet hda and sda ?
<[ifr0g] > devices*
<ardchoille> usually hda is IDE and sda is SCSI or a USB device
<[ifr0g] > Jacob88, everything you install with wine comes in the kde menu...under wine.
<ardchoille> some USB mp3 players get recognised as sda
<[ifr0g] > ardchoille, interesting.
<[ifr0g] > so i have an internal usb drive ..
<[ifr0g] > Nice.
<Jacob88> so
<ardchoille> [ifr0g] : or you have SCSI dirves :)
<Jacob88> how can i open this game aka "frozen throne.exe" with wine IN open gl
<[ifr0g] > ardchoille, lol ok ..:)
<ardchoille> Jacob88: Does wine recognise openGL? Sounds like you're trying to merge two different technologies
<elite101> hey does photoshop7 work good with WINE?
<ardchoille> But I could be wrong.
<ice9> jacob88, wine (filename.exe) opengl
<Jacob88> er
<Jacob88> jacob@JakesComp:~$ wine frozen throne.exe opengl
<Jacob88> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\frozen.exe": Module not found
<[ifr0g] > elite101, they did get it to work, if i last recall. do google for the guide.
<underdog5004> Jacob88, I'm not sure, but it may be wine C:\path\to\the\exe
<[ifr0g] > <Jacob88>  wine frozen\ throne.exe
<ice9> ya I had some problems getting opengl working too, try going into the #wine channel, they may know more there
<Jacob88> #wine
<[ifr0g] > #winehq
<Jacob88> #winehq
<ardchoille> /join #winehq
<Jacob88> how can i get frozen throne.exe to do in opengl
<Jacob88> oops wrong channel
<[ifr0g] > :)
<ardchoille> Isn't openGL for Linux and ActiveX for Windows? Shouldn't that game be using ActiveX ?
<ice9> windows uses opengl too
<killown> nautilus show me preview of musics when I touch point mouse on music but konqueror not ..does konqueror have support fo do it?
<[ifr0g] > ardchoille, if it is.. then winewill automatically download it.
<[ifr0g] > ardchoille, it did so when i played cs1.6
<nicolas> anyone knows the right way to dial an adsl ?
<killown> nicolas pppoeconf
<ardchoille> killown: "show" a preview of a music file? I'm confused. But I do know that knoqueror can do previews.
<nicolas> killown: is there a kde tool for this ?
<[ifr0g] > nicolas, do you have a router ?
<nicolas> [ifr0g] : no
<ardchoille> killown: konq -> prefences -> Misc Options section in the Behaviour tab
<killown> nautilus have support for do it
<[ifr0g] > nicolas, huh, so an adsl modem .. usb ?
<nicolas> the problem is i have to explain how to do this on the phone
<nicolas> [ifr0g] : ethernt
<[ifr0g] > nicolas, what hardware exactly ?
<nicolas> i just need to know if there is a kde tool to dial an adsl
<nicolas> [ifr0g] : can't tell what the modem is, they say nothing is written on it
<nicolas> as they described, seems like an old speedstream
<namol> adsl-config ?
<[ifr0g] > nicolas, sorry, i did it manually..
<nicolas> if there is a graphical tool it would help
<yotux> I can't boot into kubuntu after an update
<yotux> something about bin/bash
<[ifr0g] > yotux, and error would be help ful.
<[ifr0g] > an*
<namol> nicolas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<nicolas> namol: thanks
<[ifr0g] > namol, i was just looking at that page .. but no graphical tool there..
<yotux> ifrOg:  i have a past bin of what the screen says
<namol> nicolas: try kppp?
<yotux> link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31850/
<Silent_G> hello can someone tell me how to make networking on linux
<Silent_G> the other computer is windows
<Silent_G> i want to share files and printers
<Silent_G> i want to be able to browse the other computer's shared folders
<yotux> I think you need samba
<Silent_G> i installed it
<Silent_G> but i dont know how to use it :S
<BluesKaj> samba and smb4k network browser
<yotux> I have not used it yet myself sorry
<[ifr0g] > yotux, could you get the menu.lst file ? some how !
<Silent_G> BluesKaj, with smb4k i'll be able to browse the other computer and send things there?
<BluesKaj> yes , Silent_G
<Silent_G> OK
<[ifr0g] > or, if you are experianced enough pls check if that file is pointing to the right parition.
<[ifr0g] > when booting.
<Silent_G> what configurations i must do first? and how is the other computer using windows gonna "Map" this network device?
<BluesKaj> now if the the other computer is windows , you can browse it with your linuxbox but vice versa can be a little more difficult
<yotux> I can try,   i just did an update with apt-get dist-update
<dec_> hello
<Silent_G> hmm
<Silent_G> how much difficult BluesKaj ? :o
<[ifr0g] > yotux, you mean dist-upgrade
<yotux> yes very sorry
<BluesKaj> it can be done , but it takes a bit of research , Silent_G
<Silent_G> ic
<Silent_G> can you help me in it?
<[ifr0g] > yotux, or you could try booting into recovery mode or the previous kernel from that menu.
<BluesKaj> I had it working bothways for a while, til I upgraded to feisty
<Silent_G> ic
<Juno> does anyone in here speak german?
<yotux> ifr0g: that is what I am going to try
<[ifr0g] > ok
<BluesKaj> setting up to browse from linux ...I can help ...browsing from the windows pc , I can't :(
<BluesKaj> !de | Juno
<ubotu> Juno: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bishnu_> how could I change the bit rate on wireless connection?
<Silent_G> BluesKaj, Smb4k is showing that my network is MSHOME, how can i change it to a different name?
<phyeradmin> hello, sorry to be repetitive but im still encountering that broken python package in adept and i need the command for flushing the cashe so i can at least try to get synaptic
<[ifr0g] > bishnu_, check on the iwconfig man page.
<bishnu_> thx
<BluesKaj> Silent_G:  that the default name when connecting to a windows pc
<[ifr0g] > Anytime ;)
<Silent_G> yes
<Silent_G> but i changed my mother's to HOME
<Silent_G> instead of MSHOME
<Silent_G> cause i dont like MSHOME lol
<Silent_G> how can i change mine to HOME?
<BluesKaj> don't , just leave it , Silent_G ...it doesn't matter
<[ifr0g] > phyeradmin, cashe ?
<jacob> i need somebody's help, my laptop's disk tray will not close, i suspect that software issue locks my disk tray and doesn't let it close
<jacob> could it be linux? when i had windows the disk tray will open and close correctly
<elite101> how do u change the apperance of kubuntu the colour scheme?
<[ifr0g] > jacob, eject -t
<elite101> how do u change the apperance of kubuntu the colour scheme?
<[ifr0g] > elite101, k > system settings > appearance
<phyeradmin> ifr0g: probably bad terminolgy but its a broken python package I need out the system so I can get other things installed
<phyeradmin> other than that im stuck withthat warning
<[ifr0g] > phyeradmin, oh, you mean a corrupted downloaded file.
<[ifr0g] > phyeradmin, sudo apt-get clean
<[ifr0g] > should clear that.
<jacob> ifr0g: my disk tray is open but it doesn't want to close
<phyeradmin> i guess...i cant even be sure if it even installed
<phyeradmin> ok thanks
<jacob> i write that command in the terminal, the one you just sent me and it doesn't go
<[ifr0g] > jacob, run the command i just said above^
<jacob> i did
<BluesKaj> phyeradmin: have you tried , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<phyeradmin> whats that?
<jacob> ifr0g, i did
<BluesKaj> unlocks a stalled install
<phyeradmin> hmm, lemme try that
<[ifr0g] > jacob,  does it happen on any other os ?
<[ifr0g] > distro*
<jacob> ifr0g, before i had windows and it worked fine, after installing linux about a month ago it also worked fine, but i suspect is a software issue cause i don't see how it could be a hardware problem
<jacob> if i hold the disk tray closed, it reads cds
<nicolas> jacob: maybe if you open the drive you will see
<squirrel> how would I be able to improve wireless speed
<squirrel> in Windows, it's fast. but in Ubuntu it's slow
<squirrel> I disabled ipv6
<squirrel> still not much improvement
<[ifr0g] > squirrel, how fast ?
<squirrel> it takes more than a minute to load some pages
<jacob> ifr0g: it says "unable to mount media.  there is probably no media in the drive"
<[ifr0g] > squirrel, i would not blame the wifi for that.
<phyeradmin> that phython package is still preventing me from getting anything else
<squirrel> looking at iwconfig bit rate shows 11 MB/s but waiting for web page to load is painful
<phyeradmin> at 1st it was both the main python file and the DEV on...now its just the main file
<phyeradmin> so they MUST know its jacked up right?!
<[ifr0g] > phoenixz, sudo apt-get install -f
<[ifr0g] > jacob, its some how reading the disk when its ejected.
<squirrel> anybody who has solved slow wireless problem in ubuntu?
<[ifr0g] > and not closing it as a busy signal.
<[ifr0g] > squirrel, pls, transfer a file to check its real speed.
<arenner> When installing ubuntu, can I make the installation a fairly barebones kde install, or am I forced to install a bunch of other stuff like openoffice?
<jacob> ifr0g: i'm using a laptop, the disk tray is open, but when i hold it closed (even though it doesn't lock) it reads the cd, but not fully closed
<BluesKaj> phyeradmin: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<squirrel> how do I transfer a file
<jacob> ifr0g: when i hold it closed it reads cds
<[ifr0g] > squirrel, over ftp or samba ..etc localy...
<BluesKaj> phyeradmin: you have to relogin , afterwards
<ardchoille> squirrel: Transfer? From a folder to a folder? Device to device? Computer to computer?
<squirrel> I am talking about Internet download and upload
<squirrel> I think local transfer is fast
<intelikey> jacob sounds like you are describing broken hardware
<squirrel> haven't fully checked yet. got this machine only yesterday
<ardchoille> squirrel: You can do ftp transfers with konqueror
<squirrel> ok
<[ifr0g] > squirrel, then download something.. and notice the speed.
<[ifr0g] > squirrel, it should be at your max download.
<phyeradmin> BluesKaj: ok, doing it now
<squirrel> where is konqueror?
<elite101> anybody know a good set of icons that are like black/really dark? i know there is a website but just from your experience wich one u tried is good?
<squirrel> i can try adding a program
<intelikey> squirrel alt+f2 konqueror  enter
<[ifr0g] > elite101, kubuntu has similar ones in the settings.
<Roey> hi all
<intelikey> squirrel it's in the kmenu alos
<intelikey> also
<Roey> will KDE4 make it into Gutsy Gibbon?
<intelikey> Roey not as default
<jacob> intelikely, you could be right but i just don't see how it could be hardware
<Roey> intelikey:  (if it'll ship by then even?)
<Roey> intelikey:  it's slated for October
<[ifr0g] > elite101, called monochrome
<elite101> okay
<intelikey> Roey no.
<BluesKaj> not right away
<elite101> in apperance?
<Roey> intelikey:  k
<[ifr0g] > elite101, yes
<jacob> intelikely, i had a similar situation where my disk tray was open and din'
<intelikey> Roey it is "supposed" to be in the repos but not as the defaultd
<squirrel> didn't find konqueror
<jacob> didn't want to close, when i shut down the computer i was able to close it
<Roey> intelikey:  ok
<[ifr0g] > Roey, i dought it..
<elite101> also was wondering what kubuntu multimedia software supports .avi? tried caffeine and it doesnt work, dont need CODECS just wanna know what one supports it off that bat?
<intelikey> squirrel kmenu > networking > konqueror
<[ifr0g] > Roey, they both will be out in stable at preety close date releases, no time for testing .. Would be my guess.
<intelikey> jacob try this then;     sudo eject     then close the tray
<squirrel> I don't have kmenu. it's ubuntu - gnome 2.18.1
<bharath> does anyone wanna help me with a simple command line problem i'm facing? it's to do with grep and tee
<intelikey> jacob if that works it's not hardware,   if it doesn't clear it up   then it still could be.
<[ifr0g] > bharath, shoot !
<BluesKaj> elite101:  xine and gstreamer
<squirrel> which group would konqueror to be under to add the program?
<intelikey> bharath you're playing my song
<bharath> i'm trying to capture all the http GET requests that go out of my machine. so I run this:
<bharath> sudo tshark -i eth0 | grep 'HTTP GET'
<bharath> and it works fine
<[ifr0g] > ok
<bharath> but if I try to capture the same using 'tee' like this, it doesn't work:
<bharath> sudo tshark -i eth0 | grep 'HTTP GET' | tee out.txt
<bharath> there's nothing that comes out of the console and there's nothing in the out.txt file
<intelikey> bbarath and it can't write to the file out.tct cause you don't have permission ?
<Silent_G> BluesKaj, smb4k is telling me for a user and password for DARKNESS(my computer/domain name)
<intelikey> out.txt
<bharath> i don't get any errors
<bharath> also if i try the same tee without the 'grep' middleman, it works
<bharath> strange
<phyeradmin> BluesKaj: still no luck
<intelikey> bbarath what version ?   i'll do some testing.
<phyeradmin> now its saying something called scrollkeeper is broken
<bharath> ubuntu, fiesty
<BluesKaj> Silent_G: sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt , and then, sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount
<Silent_G> :o
<Silent_G> Ok
<BluesKaj> phyeradmin:  have you tried to isolate the package that's causing the trouble ?
<phyeradmin> its phython...its in the adept updates
<phyeradmin> or rather its the python update
<intelikey> bharath test this and see if it says anything: sudo tshark -i eth0 | grep 'HTTP GET' | tee /dev/stderr
<phyeradmin> is'nt there a way to take an update off your lists?
<[ifr0g] > bharath, yes, i am installin tshark to try it ;)
<phyeradmin> I tried to take it off but it wont go anywhere
<bharath> intelikey: i tried that.. no error
<bharath> just this ->
<intelikey> bharath any output ?
<bharath> Capturing on eth0
<bharath> no output too, still the same problem
<intelikey> only one line ?      sounds like stderr rather than stdout is being used
<squirrel> download rate is 630 byte to 13.7 kb per second maximum
<squirrel> i just installed ark program. could not find konqueror in this ubuntu
<BluesKaj> try to purge it in the konsole . sudo apt-get remove --purge 'application' , or you could try to use synaptic/edit/fix broken packages/apply
<intelikey> bharath test this: echo boo | grep boo | tee /dev/stderr
<bharath> when i try this: sudo tshark -i eth0 | tee out.txt
<bharath> it works
<phyeradmin> BluesKaj: its Python2.5
<squirrel> it should be downloading at least few hundred kb per second
<bharath> somehow adding the grep inbetween causes the issue
<bharath> ok, i'll try it
<bharath> i get:
<bharath> boo
<bharath> boo
<squirrel> XP has the speed of almost 1MPps
<elite101> wow everything i changed is all black :S lol
<phyeradmin> when I was 1st having this problem, it was Python2.5 & Python2.5 dev...but this time its just the Python 2.5 that gave me the issues that made me come in here for help
<BluesKaj> phyeradmin:  then try to purge it out and then reinstall after relogging in
<phyeradmin> how do i purge it?
<phyeradmin> plus, if I tried to reinstall it, would'nt the same thing happen?
<x_link> sudo aptitude purge filename
<intelikey> bharath one proceedure for trubble shooting a pipe is to start at the end and remove joints:    i.e.   {tshark -i eth0 | grep 'HTTP GET' | tee out.txt ; } && {tshark -i eth0 | grep 'HTTP GET' ; } && {tshark -i eth0 ; }           this (typo king) often finds the error in a transopsition of chars...
<phyeradmin> bare with me...i REALLY having a time learning this linux stuff
<intelikey> aka  pebcak
<intelikey> bharath the   boo;boo;  proved that you can pipe into grep then into tee without complications... so i sujest you look at the command you entered again
<[ifr0g] > bharath, :)
<bharath> okay
<bharath> yes ifrog
<bharath> thanks a bunch intelikey
<intelikey> no problem
<[ifr0g] > bharath, what worked ?
<bharath> nope i did not work yet... but i got some ideas
<intelikey> [ifr0g]  echo boo | grep boo | tee /dev/stderr
<bharath> adding the grep somehow causes the issue, if i removed that, the tee works fine
<elite101> when u do a install of kubuntu, mine says cannot access security updates? i think its because i reinstall kubuntu without an internet connection using the livecd?
<bharath> and adding the grep without the tee works fine too
<bharath> just the both together don't work
<[ifr0g] > bharath, well the solution is to use fgrep
<intelikey> bharath grep and tee work togather   you just said they did
<phyeradmin> BlueKaj: You there?
<BluesKaj> yup
<phyeradmin> how do I do that purge?
<phyeradmin> and you said to reinstall python
<bharath> nope, this doesn't work -> sudo tshark -i eth0 | grep 'HTTP GET' | tee out.txt
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get remove --purge 'application'
<phyeradmin> my question was: if its messed up wont reinstalling make the sae thing happen?
<bharath> but if i just remove the tee, the grep works fine
<[ifr0g] > bharath, sudo tshark -i eth0 | fgrep 'HTTP GET' | tee out.txt
<intelikey> <bharath> i get:  <bharath> boo  <bharath> boo  <<< meaning that tee outputted boo and wrote it to stderr thus two boo's from one      echo boo | grep boo | tee /dev/stderr
<elite101> is there a screen capture program for kubuntu? i have used HyperCam2 but its only for windows (yes i used it under WINE)
<BluesKaj> phyeradmin: you can purge apps in Adept as well
<bharath> hey, fgrep works instead of grep
<bharath> great!
<adenicio> bharath: u know about kopete?
<elite101> will msn work under WINE?
<[ifr0g] > Night all..
<[ifr0g] > its been nice after so long to chat here :)
<[ifr0g] > Bye.
<elite101> Does msn work under wine?
<intelikey> bharath now use the up arrow to make the same command again but use the left arrow and possision the cursor at the f in fgrap and hit [del]   [enter]      see if it works...
<BluesKaj> elite101:  why don't use windows then :)
<elite101> lol just wondering?
<phyeradmin> BluesKaj: ok...I THINK that may have did it
<elite101> i use kopete but just wondering if it works?
* intelikey still thinks typo
<phyeradmin> and you also said, "reinstall it"?
<BluesKaj> amsn in linux elite101
<bharath> adenicio: yaaa? why do ya ask?
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> was wondering if the new msn 8.0/8.1 works in kubuntu using wine?
<BluesKaj> phyeradmin:  not sure if you should, maybe a nolder versdion that won't break ?
<bharath> intelikey: i did that... and grep doesn't work, fgrep does
<adenicio>  how to sign log out of kopete(mns) to log back in a different name?
<bharath> just changed that one char
<BluesKaj> are you using python for media stuff , phyeradmin ?
<intelikey> bharath would you care to pastebin the output from both tests please   and file a bug on grep
<bharath> okay, guess what, grep works too... only it takes longer to get the output
<phyeradmin> BluesKaj: no, i was'nt using it all...see, this is a FRESH install
<bharath> wonder why
<phyeradmin> all I did was tried to run the updates
<ice9_> whats the command to find my local ip
<phyeradmin> and it gets to that and BOOM, falls apart
<BluesKaj> phyeradmin: strange ...
<temuchin> ifconfig
<phyeradmin> but when I look at it, its an UPDATE
<intelikey> bharath the time involved is tshark related    or what ever app it was,  not grep not tee
<BluesKaj> phyeradmin: which updates ?
<BluesKaj> phyeradmin:  adept notifier ?
<bharath> adenicio: u mean a diff. alias like in yahoo? sorry, i've not used msn that much with kopete
<phyeradmin> so python i assume IS already insstallled when you install Kubuntu its perhaps the UPDATE of it thats jacked up
<phyeradmin> yes adept notifier
<bharath> intelikey: must be. <slappin my forehead> :)
<intelikey> :)
<BluesKaj> thought so , phyeradmin , don't use it ...it breaks after 1 or2 tries...dump it and use "sudo apt-get update"
<intelikey> it sure is hard to say "i typod that, and the only error was pebcak"   isn't it
<phyeradmin> ok
<Jacob88> hwo do i make firefox i installed on this account available on the other account
<phyeradmin> BluesKaj: ok, its running
<sedeki> Jacob88 how did you install firefox?
<Jacob88> the apt-get thing
<intelikey> Jacob88 a symlink maybe ?
<sedeki> Jacob88 it should be installed for all user accounts.
<Jacob88> someone gave me the command to get it and it did it automatically
<phyeradmin> BluesKaj:...aaand it crashed in a blaze of glory too
<BluesKaj> phyeradmin: the updates are drawn from the sources called repositories ... you can add the repositories to your sources list which apt and adept use to update packages from
<intelikey> oh you did with apt     then it is avalable
<Jacob88> lemme go make sure
<BluesKaj> !repositories | phyeradmin
<ubotu> phyeradmin: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<phyeradmin> ok, BluesKaj thank you very much but its apparent whatever that is, it has my system jacked up now...so im just gonna put pclinux back on here
<phyeradmin> at least that did'nt give me gruff like this
<phyeradmin> thanks again and have a good evening
<intelikey> what = gruff
<intelikey> [ $what = gruff ]  && answer
<BluesKaj> greif i think ...no patience
<bob_sinclair> i have serious issues with 2.6.20-16-386 kernel on two installations. seems common?
<s0nix> hello
<namol> hi
<BluesKaj> never heard of python breaking a setup , but there's always a first time
<intelikey> bob_sinclair then may i sujest you file a bug and don't use that version
<s0nix> quelqu'un ....... dite moi comment faire disparaite le temps d'un video dans kaffeine qui est en haut a gauche de l'image ... jen ai marre et je trouve pas lol
<Dragnslcr> !fr | s0nix
<ubotu> s0nix: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<intelikey> BluesKaj well seeing that kde is more or less py based  it might have
<BluesKaj> !fr | s0nix
<bob_sinclair> intelikey: i shall, just wondering if other people have it, because it is the same on both my installs which are totally different hardware
<bob_sinclair> after applying latest kernel update
<BluesKaj> oops slow on the draw tonite :)
<Dragnslcr> I can almost translate that, too
<s0nix> oups, sorry
<intelikey> bob_sinclair i'm using the LTS so i wouldn't know,  but it's not the first update that broke things.
<bob_sinclair> ok thanks mate
<intelikey> np
<voidmage> anyone know how to make a program use two cores so it runs faster?
<voidmage> because right now it's only using one it looks like
<BluesKaj> intelikey:  it's that damn adept notifier ...it doesn't track updates well enuff and ends up conflicting and breaking packages
<bob_sinclair> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<flaccid> !beryl
<intelikey> BluesKaj ah.  yeah i never have liked automatic update anything
<voidmage> i only use adept to tell me when updates are available
<bharath> intelikey: i did some more testing and there seems to be an issue again
<voidmage> the tray icon thing  is handy
<voidmage> i still do my package management from the shell
<bharath> i have two command windows open:
<bharath> one has -> sudo tshark -i eth0 | grep 'HTTP GET /access/' | tee out.txt
<bharath> two has -> sudo tshark -i eth0 | grep 'HTTP GET /access/'
<voidmage> that does what?
<BluesKaj> yup, well is till use adept in some cases but only to installa specific app, not update
<bharath> the second window always shows up if something matching the grep comes up
<bharath> but the frirst window does not
<voidmage> on my desktop i have three open: one building things, one that i launch things from, and another i don't use
<bharath> it does sometimes, and not sometimes
<bharath> that's why i had initially thought that fgrep works instead of grep
<voidmage> on my laptop i have three: ssh to desktop, launching things, and a program running
<intelikey> bharath ummm wait.   does tshark run and then display output or does it keep running and return as per access ?   cause any pipe is going to want to wait until all the data is avalable to write to the next app...
<bharath> tshark keeps running and as and when something comes up, it shows
<bharath> ok, i now see that what comes in the second windows comes up in the first one thought after maybe 2 mins
<Jacob88> noob question
<Jacob88> what butons bring up proccess watcher, like control+alt+delete in windows
<intelikey> bharath because it's waiting for the rest of the output.....
<bharath> but the only diff. is the addition of the tee command in the first one... so maybe it waits for blocks of stuff to come?
<Jacob88> so i can terminate a prog
<event_ide> I can't seem to get Beryl working.  Can anyone link me to a tutorial?
<intelikey> bharath yes each pipe will slow that down
<Jacob88> anyone?
<dranas> is it recomended i upgrade my ati drivers when new ones come out?
<intelikey> Jacob88 ctrl+alt+esc
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> dranas i personally don't recommend upgrading anything that is working correctly...  but that's just me
<event_ide> anyone familiar with Beryl?
<dranas> if i upgrade and blow up my computer, how do i reset the drivers from konsole?
<intelikey> and for the record  a security update that patches an exploit  proves that it wasn't working "correctly"   so you can excuse that.
<bharath> the the second level pipe (grep) immediately shows when that match occurs
<intelikey> dranas you mean console ?    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adenicio> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bharath> just this tee slows it down that much?
<bharath> that's strange
<Geekosaur> I agree with intelikey.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it unless you need a new feature or something.  Notice need not want, but that is just me, and I'm just a dumb newf.
<dranas> thank you
<intelikey> bharath and if you piped that into another pipe it would probably make you think it wasn't working at all
<BluesKaj> Geekosaur: agreed ,but not about the newfie part :)
<Geekosaur> Thank, BluesKa, I appreciate the vote of confidence.
<SonhadorPR> hello all: How can I access my NTFS Windows HDDs and files????
<BluesKaj> Geekosaur:  when grows up in a place like Sudbury , one can empathize :)
<Geekosaur> SonhadorPR, where are they located?
<intelikey> bharath a test on that.    cat /dev/urandom | od | grep -wo '171365' | tee /dev/null            next try:   cat /dev/urandom | od | grep -wo '171365'
<Geekosaur> BluesKa, you mean that place with no trees, just like home, where growing rocks is a profession :)
<SonhadorPR> Geek: I have 2 HDDs, the normal C drive with the WinXP, and the E Drive with half NTFS for backup and half kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yup, Geekosaur
<intelikey> bharath the pipe to tee is simply waiting on the  EOF   albeit it will do some writing if you wait...
<Geekosaur> Are they SATA or IDE?
<SonhadorPR> IDE
<SonhadorPR> Geek: the thing is that Ubuntu used to read them automatically, and had a link for them in the Desktop, now that I migrated to kubuntu, they are not there..
<intelikey> the C drive and the E drive    heh
* Minataku yawns
<Geekosaur> typ[e "mount" in a console and see if you can see them.
<SonhadorPR> ok
<SonhadorPR> let me see..
<lewix> hi people
<Geekosaur> Intelikey, we all started somewhere...
<Minataku> Heh
<Juz_moi> I'm reading something that mentions /etc/rc.conf  I can't find it, does kubuntu use something different?
<Minataku> My external volumes are mounted under /ext/? where ? is C, D or E
<hasan> rm: cannot remove directory `found.000//dir0000.chk/.frostwire/Incomplete': File exists
<hasan> what does that mean ?
<hasan> while removing file file exists where ??
<hasan> in trash :)?
<SonhadorPR> .Geek...it gave me a list of things...but I don know ehat I looking at
<Biovore> that sounds like a windows error..
<Geekosaur> C D E are Windows identifiers for drives.  We prefer real addresses in Linux/Unix, etc.
<pyrotix> I'm running the X-server configuration tool and it is stuck at an "OK." Am I just supposed to type enter to make it go on (it won't)?
<pyrotix> in Konsole
<SonhadorPR> Ill give you the list...hold on...
<bharath> intelikey: was away.. ok, lemme try all those
<SonhadorPR> first line ->   /dev/hdb2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<mauro_> hello everyone! im trying to set up cpufrequtils, but i need to know what module i have to load
<mauro_> how can i find out which module i need?
<SonhadorPR> second line -->>  proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<BluesKaj> pyrotix: yes
<soulrider> hi intelikey, long time no see
<SonhadorPR> third line -->  /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<SonhadorPR> 4th line -->  varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<Geekosaur> Tell me what it has thhat are actually drives, they should have a line like /dev/hda1/ is mounted as ...
<intelikey> SonhadorPR     cat "/proc/partitions" | curl -i -F 'code2=<-' -F poster=$USER -F paste=Send http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/pastebin.php 2>/dev/null | grep '^Location' | cut -d':' -f2- | tr -d ' '
<bharath> intelikey: yep, the one without the tee works immediately
<bharath> but tee takes its own sweet time :)
<intelikey> SonhadorPR drop that in a konsole and show me what it says back
<BluesKaj> think it's time for a Tee break :)
<SonhadorPR> 5th line-->  varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<SonhadorPR> intel: all those lines, al together, ??
<intelikey> bharath sorry i was slow about seeing what was happening to ya
<intelikey> SonhadorPR yes one line
<SonhadorPR> ok
<SonhadorPR> nothing happened
<neusonce>  hey guys whats the name of the package i need to get to enbale "tor" package, its the package im led to believe enables  my to seach the web anonymously ?
<intelikey> SonhadorPR you copied and pasted that as one single command ???    and it did nothing ?
<intelikey> !info tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.26-1 (feisty), package size 806 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<SonhadorPR> intel: yes...nothing happened
* intelikey <blinks>
<killown> I dont to get tcl-dev in the apt-get I need add any repository ?
<hasan> how can i start up kmail on startup ?
<intelikey> SonhadorPR ok pastebin the output of:   cat /proc/partitions /etc/fstab
<intelikey> !paste | SonhadorPR
<ubotu> SonhadorPR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SonhadorPR> ok...let me do that..hold on...
<intelikey> !find tcl-dev
<ubotu> Found: libpgtcl-dev, plplot-tcl-dev
<intelikey> hasan that's all there is by that name ^
<SonhadorPR> here it is --> 31863/
<Geekosaur> Sorry Folks it's past my bedtime - Us senior citizens have our limits.  Enjoy!!
<intelikey> SonhadorPR full url is nice...
<hasan> intelikey???
<SonhadorPR> sorry....the one you gave me.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31863/
<intelikey> hasan see ubotu
<intelikey> SonhadorPR yes looking.  give me a sec
<SonhadorPR> take your time...
<SonhadorPR> her for the long haul, until I can access my Windows files...
<SonhadorPR> thanx
<bharath> intelikey: no problem :)
<hasan> whereis ubotu?
<hasan> what's that ? im a newbie
<[ifr0g] > hasan, ITs a BOT !
<[Apollo] > How can you type in an arbitrary ASCII character? Like when you hit ALT and enter a number on the numpad in Windows?
<intelikey> SonhadorPR that's not the output of the command i gave.    <intelikey> SonhadorPR ok pastebin the output of:   cat /proc/partitions /etc/fstab
<root___> hello?
<soulrider> [Apollo] : i dont have any idea either :P
<root___> cool, this works
<soulrider> hi root___
<root___> for some random reason, my keyboard quit working in KDE
<[Apollo] > :P
<soulrider> root___: i suggets you change your name :P type /nick <new name>
<soulrider> including the  /
<SonhadorPR> I copied the whole thing like you said...I asked if it was all the lines..
<SonhadorPR> ok..Il do it again...
<intelikey> SonhadorPR you still aren't reading what i'm writing
<[Apollo] > can you consider this a security threat? letting everyone in an IRC room know that you logged in as root--given that this is prolly the reason for the nick? :P
<intelikey> cat /proc/partitions /etc/fstab   <<<<< that command SonhadorPR
<SonhadorPR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31864/
<[Apollo] > hi intelikey
<SonhadorPR> I just did it...
<intelikey> [Apollo] 
<[Apollo] > ya?
<pacman> maybe, but all you'll get if you hack my system is a bunch of porn...haha
<[Apollo] > lol
<pacman> anyhow, any idea how to get my keyboard to work on KDE again?  I looked and could find an auto-detect feature
<intelikey> SonhadorPR ok much better,  now give me just a minute and i'll tell you how to set that up
<SonhadorPR> ok Intel: thanx
<pacman> I even tried another keyboard, and it still wouldn't work
<bharath> intelikey: is there a way to force tee to process stuff in realtime instead of waiting for the EOF>?
<[Apollo] > pacman: I so much like to help you, but I'm like a total newbie myself. I consider myself lucky if I figure something out.
<intelikey> bharath you could just dump the grep to a file and parse as needed
<[Apollo] > I'd*
<pacman> *nods*
<bharath> yep, i tried that, but looks like even the dump doesn't dump in real time... maybe i'm wrong, i'll check it out again
<[Apollo] > how come it doesn't work? does it not respond anymore? or does it not work like it should?
<pacman> it doesn't respond at all
<pacman> it was working fine, then all of a sudden, it quit working
<thelostbyte_> pacman, what quite working?
<pacman> my keyboard, lostbyte
<pacman> my keyboard, ifroog
<pacman> heh
<[ifroog] > pacman, laptop ?
<pacman> no, desktop
<pacman> I tried another keyboard, and restarted, and tried everything I could think of.
<[ifroog] > pacman, so the other keyboard also did not work ?
<hitmanWilly> pacman: usb or ps2?
<pacman> ps2
<pacman> no, it didn't work
<bharath> intelikey: yep, its the same problem with just redirecting to an output file too
<bharath> it doesn't write to the file immediately
<bharath> just like with the tee
<hitmanWilly> pacman: it may be an issue with the controller, you may want to try a usb one
<SonhadorPR> so, pacman, how are you writting at the moment??
<[ifroog] > pacman, feisty?
<pacman> I logged into console from the login screen, and downloaded bitchx
<pacman> yeah, ifroog
<hitmanWilly> pacman: oh, this is just in X?
<pacman> yeah
<SonhadorPR> oic
<SonhadorPR> its on the X, not the console...interesting
<hitmanWilly> pacman: it may be an issue with kubuntu's keyboard layout then
<hitmanWilly> pacman: s/kubuntu/kde
<intelikey> SonhadorPR make your fstab look like that
<pacman> I'd have to leave here to try any suggestions
<SonhadorPR> whats the fstab?
<[ifroog] > pacman, press shift for 5 secs does a window pop up ?
<intelikey> SonhadorPR then issue the command     sudo mount -a
<pacman> no, ifroog
<intelikey> SonhadorPR /etc/fstab   file that tells the system how to mount the fs's
<intelikey> fstab = file system table
<SonhadorPR> INTEL: OK..SO HOW DO i EDIT IT?
<SonhadorPR> sorry for the locks
<intelikey> bharath i may have an option for you,     dd
<SonhadorPR> <-- newbie here, you gotta go step-by-step
<intelikey> SonhadorPR kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<SonhadorPR> ok..let me do that...
<intelikey> SonhadorPR or sudo nano /etc/fstab     or heck just  sudo cp SonhadorPR /etc/fstab
<bharath> intelikey: lookin at the man for it
<SonhadorPR> ok..it opened...Il edit it now...
<pacman> brb
<intelikey> bharath i mention it because one of the logging scripts for ubuntu used something like   dd if=/proc/blah of=/var/log/something bs=1
<pacman_> hmm
<intelikey> pacman_ killed client without exiting... ?
<pacman_> *shrugs*
<BluesKaj> what's the procedure to reassign the Caps Lock to Shift or Ctrl or something else that doesn't annoy
<bharath> intelikey that's just way over my head :) but i'll give it a try... in the meantime, i'll just dump tsharks output and then do the grep separately
<SonhadorPR> intel: it gave me a whole bunch of errors...let me do the pastebin again
<SonhadorPR> Intel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31868/
<intelikey> SonhadorPR i don't need it.   sudo mkdir -p /media/hda1
<pacman_> I'm lost
<intelikey> SonhadorPR i don't need it.   sudo mkdir -p /media/hdb1
<hitmanWilly> pacman_: still no luck?
<pacman_> no
<intelikey> SonhadorPR note that's a and b   ^>   sudo mkdir -p /media/hdb1
<SonhadorPR> ok...did them both
<intelikey> SonhadorPR and sudo mount -a
<hitmanWilly> pacman_: did you try mouseing through the options in kcontrol/system settings?
<SonhadorPR> Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Operation not supported
<aesebu55> hi, has anyone got chromium bsu to run succesfully of kubuntu?
<pacman_> yeah, but I couldn't find anything for 'auto-detect keyboard' or something similar
<intelikey> SonhadorPR didn't you install ntfs-3g ?
<SonhadorPR> yes
<SonhadorPR> earlier..
<hitmanWilly> pacman_: try just setting it to a standard 101
<intelikey> i thought so
<SonhadorPR> that also gave me some errors
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey> errors installing it ?
<pacman_> where do I set it?  I didn't see anything in KDE about setting up a keyboard
<SonhadorPR> it told me something about the HPlip..
<hitmanWilly> pacman_: hold on, lemme find it
<SonhadorPR> that the file I installed to work with my HP all in one PSC
<bharath> intelikey: i found a dirty shortcut :)
<intelikey> SonhadorPR sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<intelikey> bharath k what is it ?
<bharath> i just have to kill the tshark process when I'm done  :)
<bharath> and the tee dumps the rest of the stuf immediately
<intelikey> yeah we knew that
<[ifroog] > pacman, could you go into system settings > accessibility  > modifier keys > and disable sticky keys..
<intelikey> bharath tshark may have a terminate switch   -l or something
<pacman_> okay, let me try that...back in a few
<hitmanWilly> pacman_: under regional & language -> Keyboard Layout in system settings
<SonhadorPR> intel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31869/
<pacman_> okay
<bharath> intel i'll look into that
<[ifroog] > pacman, and also check if slow keys are not checked under keyboard filters.
<intelikey> bharath one could use a while loop and sample with tshark that way too     (speeking of dirty hacks)  while true ;do tshark command here with pipes  & sleep 1 ;killall tshark ;done
<dope> i have a makefile with this in it "ifeq ($(UNAME),Linux)" what does that do?
<holycow> konversation is MUUUUUUUUUUCH nicer than xchat
<holycow> how come kde apps are always so much more featurefull than anything i've ever seen on gnome?
<holycow> as much as i like gnome i find this very odd
<dope> and this: UNAME := $(shell uname)
* [Apollo]  agress with holycow
<bharath> intelikey, ok. but i'm also trying to understand the root cause here. is it because of grep or tshark?
<bharath> because if i use just grep without the tee, i get the output in realtime
<intelikey> bharath no. it's because of the way the kernel handles pipes
<bharath> ohh, ok
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: i don't think konversation has any features xchat doesn't, it all goes back to the basic differences between gnome and kde.  gnome is simplicity through obfuscation.  the customization options are there, but hidden.  in kde, it's all laid out in plain sight :)
<bharath> inteli is there any documentation regarding this somewhere?
<intelikey> when you have a pipe writting to disk you normally want to wait for the EOF
<Daisuke_Ido> not to mention kde apps generally go for a certain "feel" common to most kde apps
<bharath> oh ok
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido: you may be right
<bharath> so only when i try to write to disk this happens, i get it
<holycow> i haveto say i think linus was right
<intelikey> bharath right
<Daisuke_Ido> about what?
<holycow> gnome
<bharath> make much sense now
<Daisuke_Ido> refresh my memory?
<intelikey> SonhadorPR ok still with me ?
<holycow> he basically said the same thing about gnomes approach that you mentioned
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<SonhadorPR> yes sir...still waiting for my next set of instructions!!
<SonhadorPR> hehehe
<intelikey> SonhadorPR does     mount    say the partitions are mounted or not ??
<SonhadorPR> I just type mount?
<bharath> intel, okay but the tee also writes to the console right? why should that be slow too?
<intelikey> SonhadorPR yes
<[ifroog] > dope, "ifeq ($(UNAME),Linux)" compares if the output of uname = linux
<dope> hmm
<[ifroog] > which is true.
<dope> right below it it says "release:"
<dope> and then some commands
<SonhadorPR> intel:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31870/
<intelikey> SonhadorPR we can also fix that invoke-rc.d problem with a hack right quick if you want...
<[ifroog] > yes, it runs that if the above it true.
<dope> well it's outputting it to the console
<dope> and i get no executable
<SonhadorPR> sure....
<intelikey> SonhadorPR ok so it didn't mount...   hmm let me check with someone that uses ntfs-3g on that.   in the mean time...
<dope> any ideas
<SonhadorPR> ok
<[ifroog] > dope, sorry, i have not played with makefiles though.
<intelikey> SonhadorPR which invoke-rc.d
<intelikey> SonhadorPR that's a konsole command
<[Apollo] > dope: do you need help with makefiles?
<dope> yea, i'm just trying to use the one that was provided with this sample code to build the project and i'm gettin nowhere
<SonhadorPR> I just type that?  invoke-rc.d  ??
<[Apollo] > what's not working? and can you can paste it to pastebin or something like that?
<intelikey> SonhadorPR            which invoke-rc.d
<SonhadorPR>  I have to type which also with it??
<dope> yea give me a second
<intelikey> SonhadorPR: yes     which invoke-rc.d
<SonhadorPR> ok.
<jdcnyc> testing1,2...3
<SonhadorPR> intel:  /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d
<nosrednaekim> jdcnyc: its working ;)
<intelikey> SonhadorPR one more time lets try that mount command too.      sudo mount -a
<jdcnyc> thanks!
<intelikey> SonhadorPR don't forget the sudo.
<dope> [Apollo] : http://pastebin.com/m5b48e64d
<lewix> hi
<lewix> how do I know what kernel I'm using?
<lewix> what's the command
<SonhadorPR> still the same...logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) Failed to mount /dev/hda1/': Operation not supported
<[ifroog] > lewix, uname -r
<lewix> thanks
<[ifroog] > ;)
<[Apollo] > dope: and what is not working? I mean, it seems to work just fine. It's normal that the make process is printing out the commands it is executing. Have you tried running the executable?
<dope> it greates no file
<dope> well it's not in the same directory
<intelikey> SonhadorPR this that "hack" to get your hplip working, it's all one line without  ()  i'm just using them to show where to start and stop  ( sudo mv /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d /root/ ;sudo ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d ;sudo dpkg --configure -a ;sudo rm /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d ;sudo mv /root/invoke-rc.d /usr/sbin/ )
<SonhadorPR> ok
<[ifroog] > looks like it goes to /dist/release/accsample
<[Apollo] > dope: yes, it's in "../../dist/release/accsample"...  so go up 2 directorys, then go to dist, then release and there it should be
<[Apollo] > ifroog was faster
<[Apollo] > :D
<dope> O thanks
<jdcnyc> I just installed a new Kubuntu desktop and didn't partition the single hard drive manually. Installed Gparted, but it won't give me the option to resize the configuration. I would reinstall, if I can't think of another option. Any suggestions?
<[ifroog] > [Apollo] , but you said it right :D
<[Apollo] > heh
<SonhadorPR> intel:  it looks like a clean set up..... heres line one -->  Setting up hplip (1.7.3-0ubuntu1) ...
<SonhadorPR> line 2 ---> Creating/updating hplip user account...
<SonhadorPR> and thats it
<Juz_moi> I'm reading something that mentions /etc/rc.conf  I can't find it, does kubuntu use something different?
<dope> [Apollo] : what's this mean "accsample: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected"
<intelikey> SonhadorPR k
<[Apollo] > dope: what did you enter as a command to execute it?
<dope> i typed: sh accsample
<Minataku> dope: It means that there's an open parenthesis in line 1 that doesn't belong there
<nosrednaekim> jdcnyc: so you want to make room on your drive?
<SonhadorPR> intel: now what?
<nosrednaekim> jdcnyc: from the partition that you are running right now?
<jdcnyc>  <nosrednaekim> jdcnyc: so you want to make room on your drive? YES!
<hii> hii! my friend did something with his wireless network and now he wants to know how to reset the knetworkmanager
<aesebu55> when i try to install the chromuim package it gives the error it needs the data package but when I try to install the dat apackage it complains that it needs the package I just tried to install. What can I do?
<nosrednaekim> jdcnyc: so you have only one (or two counting swap) partitions on your disk?
<dope> [Apollo] : ami supposed to send it parameters?
<intelikey> SonhadorPR let me change the fstab and resend it
<jdcnyc> 1 swap parition
<SonhadorPR> ok
<[ifroog] > hii,  what do you mean by reset ?
<[Apollo] > hmm... maybe? just go to the directory and enter ./accsample
<[Apollo] > dope
<dope> ah ok so i don't type sh then
<nosrednaekim> jdcnyc: you need to run the liveCD and use qtparted off of that.  you can't resize a partition thats in use
<hii> hii ifroog!  he was fooling around with the manual connections and now the wireless connection isnt showing up on the list
<hitmanWilly> dope: only if its not set +x
<dope> it's working now
<hitmanWilly> dope: then you need the sh
<dope> :) thx all
<[Apollo] > heh np
<dope> i try to remember that hitmanWilly
<intelikey> SonhadorPR you remember how to edit that ?
<intelikey> SonhadorPR  kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<[ifroog] > Any one on edgy, could you check if network-manager is installed ??
<jdcnyc>  jdcnyc: you need to run the liveCD and use qtparted  I expected as much and have Gpart LiveCd on hand Thanks!
<[ifroog] > dope, :)
<SonhadorPR> got it dude....fstabs been re-edited...now what?
<hitmanWilly> [ifroog] : it should be, if not you can apt it
<SonhadorPR> :)
<nosrednaekim> jdcnyc: no problem
<intelikey> SonhadorPR   sudo mount -a
<SonhadorPR> same error....unclean shutdown...
<SonhadorPR> etc..
<[ifroog] > hitmanWilly, i dont really get its purpose !
<hitmanWilly> [ifroog] : it's a nice little gui for those who are scared of a cli/editing config files :)
<[ifroog] > hitmanWilly, ah, thats it !
<intelikey> SonhadorPR hmmm ok.   seeing that i don't know that much about ntfs-3g   because i don't do windows,   i'm going to assume that it's an actual fs issue   and sujest you reboot to windows safe mode and chkdisk the partitions
<[ifroog] > does it any way, help to bring up interfaces automatically.. on device presence ?
<hitmanWilly> [ifroog] : and since it seems to bypass the standard way of networking, it can sometimes cause problems :(
<intelikey> SonhadorPR or scandisk or what ever windows uses these days
<SonhadorPR> ok...
<SonhadorPR> I can do that...
<intelikey> SonhadorPR let me know how it turns out
<lewix> what's the difference between z2 and gzb
<SonhadorPR> but stilllits funny that the Ubuntu was able to open the NTFS HDDs and Kubuntu wont do it...
<[ifroog] > hitmanWilly, huh, good.. caused i removed it. and tough that would have been the reason for my wifi acting weird.
<lewix> what's the difference between bz2 and gzb*
<[ifroog] > but its not.
<hitmanWilly> [ifroog] : not that im aware of, but I do mine the old fashioned way
<SonhadorPR> ok..Ill be back in an hour or so...
<SonhadorPR> thanx for all your help dude!!!
<[ifroog] > hitmanWilly, cool ;)ok
<dope> i want to give a user the ability to use a command without typing sudo in front of it. how do i do that?
<intelikey> SonhadorPR but because ubuntu was opening it and possably not cleanly umounting it....
<lewix> what's the difference between *.bz2 and *.gzb ?
<jhutchins> lewix: Let's try one more:  .gz and .bz2 maybe?
* SonhadorPR gives a standing ovation to Intelikey
<SonhadorPR> could be.....
<hitmanWilly> [ifroog] : as far as wifi, though, im pretty much at a loss, mine worked out of the box and i haven't had to play with it any
<intelikey> SonhadorPR that may be why you now have that issue
<lewix> jhutchins, yes sir
<nosrednaekim> dope: you really can't.... only root can do that, and root is disabled
<jhutchins> lewix: Rather obviously, they're different ways of compressing a file.
<lewix> ok
<intelikey> SonhadorPR don't clap.  just tell me if that fixes it   :)
<jhutchins> lewix: gz is gzip, which is a bit faster, bz is significantly slower and slightly smaller.
<[ifroog] > hitmanWilly, nice..
<dope> what if i need to run a command in a shell script that requires sudo?
<lewix> jhutchins, thanks
<SonhadorPR> yes...I know exactly what you are saying..a coulpe of days ago...the system(ht eubuntu system) told me that..at the boot...before loading ubuntu, it did a system check, and it told me something about the mounts..
<hitmanWilly> [ifroog] : plus i hardly ever use it anyway, have a hardline at the house
<jhutchins> lewix: zip, bzip, gzip all slight variations.
<jhutchins> lewix: rar, arc, ohh, about a dozen others.
<nosrednaekim> dope: run the whole script as sudo
<intelikey> jhutchins you use ntfs-3g ?
<intelikey> or hitmanWilly ?
<lewix> lol
<dope> i don't think i can
<jhutchins> gzip offers pretty much the best compromise between speed and size.
<nosrednaekim> dope: why not?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: not for a LONG time
<SonhadorPR> ok...Im on my way to Windows land,....wish me luck....
<dope> cause something else is calling it
<intelikey> jhutchins depends on what you are compressing
<[ifroog] > hitmanWilly, i have a dougle working on ndiswrapper.
<dope> like an automated process
<nosrednaekim> dope: calling what?
<dope> the shell script that needs sudo
<hitmanWilly> [ifroog] : intel chipset here :)
<jhutchins> intelikey: I never had problems with the original ntfs drivers, and nowadays I don't have NTFS partitions except on my NT server, which solves the problem with samba.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Actually, it doesn't.
<[ifroog] > intel wireless does rock on linux.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Some files compress farther with other formats, but not faster.
<[ifroog] > I thinki will get that.
<nosrednaekim> dope, I don't get you. If you run the whole script as sudo, anything the script calls with automatically be run with full priveledges
<dope> ok i'll see what happens
<intelikey> jhutchins well i have some 4+m plain text files that bzip compresses much better at very little time cost
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: I believe you'll find that's not the case.
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins: really?
<jhutchins> intelikey: Right.  Very little - but some.
<intelikey> jhutchins but much smaller
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: If you run a script with sudo, the shell is run as root, but programs within may not be.
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins: I've done it before though.....
<intelikey> like several houndred k
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: Yes, and I've done it and had it fail.
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins: hmmm let me test that out.
<[ifroog] > dope, there is a way.. just a sec
<nosrednaekim> jhutchins: I just hat it restart cupsys from within a sudoed script...
<nosrednaekim> *had
<hitmanWilly> nosrednaekim: i think it has to do with how sudo is configured
<dope> I GOT IT!
<jhutchins> nosrednaekim: I'll bookmark that I need to show you one of the scripts that failed.  Since it failed, I didn't keep it around, but I think I can recreate it.
<dope> HOW POINTLESS!
<nosrednaekim> hmm, ok, I'd be interested.
<nosrednaekim> dope: :)
<jhutchins> sure.  There is a difference between sudo and su - though.
<dope> i my server to restart itself from an IM
<jhutchins> G' nght folks, I should be around some manaa.
<Juz_moi> what does the $2 mean in this script line:    sudo /sbin/ifconfig $2 up
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins: was it trying to > directly to a file?
<nosrednaekim> c ya
<intelikey> jhutchins gooday
<[ifroog] > dope, got what?
<nosrednaekim> Juz_moi: I THINK it means the second variable that should be defined above that.
<dope> i got my server to restart itself from an IM
<nosrednaekim> dope: sweet
<[ifroog] > woo..
<hitmanWilly> dope: and extremely dangerous imho :P
<intelikey> Juz_moi heh  $2 is the second command line pram
<[ifroog] > how ?
<dope> i used the aim sdk for linux
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: nice to know :)
<Juz_moi> in the ifconfig ?
<hitmanWilly> im's aren't exactly secure...
<nosrednaekim> whats your server's i'm address :)
<hitmanWilly> especially over the aim protocol
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<nosrednaekim> *IM
<intelikey> Juz_moi  a script with this line in it   "echo $2"    then call the script like this    myscript blah good blah     will answer back  'good'
<Juz_moi> it's from http://mychael.gotdns.com/blog/2007/05/31/virtualbox-bridging/
<intelikey> Juz_moi shell scripting is what i do
<Juz_moi> god bless u I am clueless about it
<intelikey> i just gave you a clue
<intelikey> :)
<[ifroog] > :D
<Juz_moi> go to that page and tell me in relationship to what he's saying there
<smax> why does cups recognize my hp printer as a cannon?
<hii> does anyone know how to install knetwork from the ubuntu cd? please? =] 
<Juz_moi> it's from http://mychael.gotdns.com/blog/2007/05/31/virtualbox-bridging/
<nosrednaekim> have to go all bye
<smax> and an epson?
<intelikey> echo 'echo $2 $1 $3' > myscript ;sh myscript testing im this
<hitmanWilly> :)
<intelikey> :)
<dope> WEW! i got my server to restart itself via text msg!
<dope> jesus I'm a nerd
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: beginnings of a yoda translation script :)
<ardchoille> lol
<intelikey> hitmanWilly :)
<ardchoille> hitmanWilly: yoda2text ?
<hitmanWilly> why not?
<ardchoille> hitmanWilly: oops, that should be yoda2text.sh
<hitmanWilly> takes yoda speak from stdin and outputs to stdout
<[ifroog] > hii,  dvd ?
<hii> ifroog: no, cd
<[ifroog] > huh, its its on the cd i think it should be installed already..
<hii> ifroog: hes trying to reinstall it
<hii> ifroog: he messed it up so now he has to reinstall it or something
<intelikey> hitmanWilly heh    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38559
<intelikey> hii the "kde" stuff is not on the "ubuntu" cd
<ardchoille> intelikey: What does that do?
<[ifroog] > oh, i missed that :P
<intelikey> ardchoille a very crude encription
<hii> intelikey: how do people normally get network support then?
<smax> linux is so unreliable
<Dr_willis> smax,  really? i find windows to be very very unreliable.
<ardchoille> intelikey: Ah
<[ifroog] > hii, pls ask gnome related questions at #ubuntu
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: ok, that's a little beyond me, but i'll play around with it some :)
* [Apollo]  agress with Dr_willis
<intelikey> hii the "ubuntu" cd had the gnome applications.
<[ifroog] > they might have gnome apps that do that.
<intelikey> hii the kubuntu cd has the kde stuff and the kdenetwork manager
<smax> Dr_willis: at least windows recognizes a simple printer sheesh
<hii> so i have the cd, so how do i install that? =] 
<intelikey> hii i know it's a little confusing seeing that they are the same distro just different DE's  but the install cd is intneded to simply get you started,    and the rest is expected to be "network" everything       i don't agree with the concept but hay     ;/
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: ok, im dumb, i got it figured out now :)
<Dr_willis> smax,  yea.. whatever...
<[ifroog] > lol
<intelikey> hitmanWilly it's inteneded more as a "joke" than anything else,  but if you make two symlinks to the script   ln -s encript myscript ;ln -s decript myscript     then it should actually work.
<pacman> *sighs*
<smax> Dr_willis: uhh localhost:<cups port>/administration sees my hp printer as both a cannon and a epson
<intelikey> ./encript some text here
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: for ROT13 level encryption, anyway :P
<intelikey> ./decript that output
<smax> so fuck it.
<smax> im rebooting back to vista
<intelikey> hitmanWilly right
<Dr_willis> smax,  thats not related to your problem. I recall seeing that befor even with NO printers installed.. Not sure what the deal is. It might be somthing to do with the PDF printing feature
<intelikey> too late
<Dr_willis> big loss.
<Dr_willis> :)
<pacman> <===still having keyboard issues
<[ifroog] > SAD !
<Dr_willis> Im still not sure WHY those 2 printers show up on every box i got either. :)
<intelikey> heh
<hii> k well thank you very much for trying to help me!! <3
<Dr_willis> i dont see them in the gnome-cups-manager, but i DO recall seeing them somewhere else.
<intelikey> my printer worked just fine until the first update   hasn't worked sense
<[ifroog] > well he will be back when he finds out his new web cam doesnot have vistacompatible drivers :P
<intelikey> hii don't run off mad.    what exactly do you need ?
<hii> im not mad! and im not sure.  lol
<intelikey> hii is it wireless wired dialup ???
<wellington> hello!
<hii> wireless
<[ifroog] > hii, what cd do youhave in your hand ?
* intelikey hides from hii now...
<wellington> kubuntu 7
<[ifroog] > lol
<intelikey> i was afraid you would say that
<hii> kubunto 7.02 whatever from the website
<Dr_willis> Under Printer Ports - in the GNome-cups-manager - it says Parallel port #1 Epson, Parrel Port #1 Canon, I dont even Have a printer on this box. :) what gives?
<hii> awe!! dont hide! seriously im not mad!
<[ifroog] > hii, slip the cd in..
<intelikey> !wifi | hii
<ubotu> hii: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[ifroog] > hii, and do ---> sudo apt-cdrom add
<intelikey> hii i have nothing wireless here so i haven't tried to learn it.
<wellington> i'm using dlink 502g
<intelikey> hii yes the   sudo apt-cdrom add   command will let you use any *ubuntu cd's you might have
<hii> thank you!! <3
<intelikey> hii but i kinda doubt that adding the cd to the repos will help you there....    hope i'm wrong...
<hii> weee!
<[ifroog] > well it will install all the kde libs beforeitinstalls the manager..
<[ifroog] > and on a gnome it will be slow.
<[ifroog] > pls, beware.
<intelikey> [ifroog]  yeah   but if s/he installed kubuntu that's already installed,  if not then the gnome eq is...
<hii> is something supposed to happen now.. ? /cry
<intelikey> !wifi | hii
<ubotu> hii: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey>                      ^
<hii> k thank you <3
<[ifroog] > intelikey, it already comes with feisty what ever it is..
<intelikey> we played that game already...  soooo
<[ifroog] > and their wonderful network-manager
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<dope> i need a program that'll pour me a perfect black and tan
<intelikey> Eh gads this cat is having a "fling" with python ....   -:- Pyromancer [i=pyromanc@gateway/tor/x-1c2f0f95a40da1b0]  has joined #kubuntu
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> dope hound ?
<dope> intelikey: hound?
<intelikey> black and tan
<intelikey> :)
<dope> :?
<intelikey> nothing
<Dr_willis> Pink and Puce
<dope> they mix way too much when i do it
<Dr_willis> freeze both halfs solid.
<Dr_willis> then stack them up
<intelikey> black and tan    is a breed of dog
<Dr_willis> Freeze the dogs :) stack them up
<intelikey> thus the pun
<Dr_willis> 'you might be a redneck if.....'
<intelikey> :)
<hasan> how guys
<intelikey> how hasan
<hasan> how can i add extra repos so that i wouldnt dl files again ?
<hii> =] 
<hasan> whenever i format my pc i restart to dl all the things
<hasan> hi
<hasan> i just wanted to say hi sorry i havent slept all the night
<hii> well hii back!
<hasan> sorry about that i have thought about saying  hi and i ve written how :)
<hasan> ok now to my question
<Dr_willis> hasan,  if you have more then 1 ubuntu box, you can set up one as the apt file 'caching' machine.
<intelikey> hasan well i'm on dailup so dling *g is out of the Q   i make a copy of everything that enters /var/cache/apt/archives/   then you only dl that file one time.
<hasan> so what do u add /etc/sources.list ?
<hasan> where what and how ?
<[ifroog] > hansen, you want to add more repos ?? why
<intelikey> i add nothing special to /etc/sources.list   just mount another disk on  /var/cache/apt/archives/  thus everything there is safe from reload
<hansen> no i dont :)
<[ifroog] > yeah, i do the same thing..
<intelikey> hansen lol
<Dr_willis> I just redownload everything. :)
<intelikey> isn't irc a blast !
<hii> this is kind of fun i think!
<intelikey> Dr_willis but you my friend aren't on dialup.
<hii> i have no idea what everyone is talking about =] 
<[ifroog] > hii,  stick around :)
<hii> k!
<intelikey> actually don't you'll end up like the rest of us       run while you still can
<hii> haha ,3
<[ifroog] > lol
<hii> <3
* intelikey ponders  [ hii -lt three ]    .....
<[ifroog] > hii, what is that emotion ?
<hii> its a heart
<hii> <3
<[ifroog] > ah, ok ..
<hii> =]  yea
<hii> so this is fun! are you guys in here often?
<intelikey> we're offtopic often...
<intelikey> :)
<[ifroog] > I am back after a really long break :) and i will be a regular here.. here after..
<intelikey> here here
<hii> ill hang out here too then
<hii> =] 
<intelikey> that that is is that that is not is not
<intelikey> ya know
<hii> =[   what?
<[ifroog] > i i dont dont know know
<hii> lol you guys are cute!! <3 im hungry again. =/
<intelikey> i C++
<hii> no one is saying anything anymore...
<redshadowhero> ?
<redshadowhero> I wouldn't worry too much.
<hii> hii redshadowhero!!
<arun> hey kids
<intelikey> [ifroog]  maybe i needed to punctuate that for you...   that that is; is that that is not, is not.    if you think about it it's not just a stuttering nonsensical gubberish.
<redshadowhero> This is the part when the hero gets chased by the killer
<[ifroog] > yes, the silence says that all the kubuntu users are happy !! :)
<intelikey> gibberish either
<intelikey> [ifroog]  or unable to boot or unable to access the network....
<[ifroog] > intelikey, point ! ;D
<redshadowhero> hii: hi!
<hii> =] 
<intelikey> is that hi! all this time i thought that was  h2
<arun> heh
<hii> lol
<redshadowhero> huh?
<intelikey> ok i'll quit.
<hii> yea! maybe i should change my nickname now!
<hii> how do i do that?
<intelikey> /nick blah
<arun> anyone use evolution here?
<[ifroog] > intelikey, kubuntu 20.7 "flying pigs" should have irc through high frequency radio wave support.
<intelikey> arun i have used it.   how hard is your Q ?
<sadrine> weee! thank you!
<redshadowhero> sadrine: you sure are... active...
<intelikey> i kinda liked h2...
<stoned> hello
<redshadowhero> sadrine: that the most explanation points I've seen in a while
<sadrine> lol you guys are so fun!!
<sadrine> i love it
<arun> intelikey: what do you mean
<redshadowhero> I'm glad that someone loves my inner computer geek...
<intelikey> [ifroog]  thought they decided on    palpatating piglets
<hii> k i went back!
<hii> brb guys
<hii> and girls
<ChuckFu> how do I get unbutu to see a USB Device
<intelikey> arun i mean if you have a Q about evo, lets hear it.
<[ifroog] > incorrect, oh, yeah, that will only come after smelly skunks.
<ice9> assholes
<[ifroog] > intelikey, ^^
<[ifroog] > ice9, and what would be your second name ?
<intelikey> [ifroog]  oh...   that's right.   i should have remembered that
<ice9> I dont get it
<stoned> hey
<stoned> bad
<arun> intelikey: i'm just trying to decide which client to use. i don't like running thunderbird on linux, don't know why
<hii> <3
<stoned> less than 3?
<ice9> <3
<intelikey> arun i now just use fetchmail and Mail
<stoned> what is going on in the world
<[ifroog] > arun, dont like, or havent tried it ?
<ice9> hii is a hottie
<stoned> oh i get it
<stoned> <3 is bunny ears
<stoned> ahaha
<hii> its a heart =[
<intelikey> arun but that doesn't support html  have to dump to a file and browse if i want to see html stuffff
<stoned> what
<stoned> oh
<Biovore> <3
<stoned> well i'll be damned
<Biovore> :D
* redshadowhero apparently is feeling the love
<arun> [ifroog]  i love thunderbird on windows, but i've used it on kubuntu as well, and i don't like the way it looks in kubuntu
<stoned> I don't like animals
<stoned> ew
<stoned> but they are adorable
<intelikey> redshadowhero +o can change that
<stoned> from a distance that is
<stoned> same thing with stuff
<[Apollo] > lol
<stoned> I use kmail
<stoned> i ugh.. hate gtk
<event_ide> any know how to get Beryl working?
<stoned> it is ugly
<se7en^Of^9> anybody know how to cp a folder stucture excluding files like .mp3
<event_ide> anyone*
<stoned> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<arun> stoned: i agree with you wholeheartedly
<redshadowhero> intelikey: +o?
<[ifroog] > arun, ah, yes.. but i think you can change that..
<Biovore> se7en^Of^9: you can try cp -r
<[ifroog] > arun, it has a beautiful theme support
<intelikey> redshadowhero oh sorry thought you were someone else...   +o  chan op       the sudo of irc
<se7en^Of^9> Biovore: how do i exclude all mp3 files than
<ice9> so can anybody tell me whats up with my wireless network not showing up?
<arun> stoned: have you tried the latest version of the Flock browser? It is awesome... MUCH better, sweeping improvements to the browser since the last time i tried it. it's replaced firefox as my default browser.. looks great, functions much better, did i mention looks great?
<intelikey> !wifi | ice9 i can point you at
<stoned> flock?
<arun> [ifroog]  all the themes that i liked are available for older versions of tbird only :)
<stoned> what is flock my good man
<Biovore> se7en^Of^9: cp -r /path/source/*  /path/dest/    that will copy all file in path/source to /path/dest
<_mEo> Hi, how can I switch between qwerty and dvorak easily?
<arun> stoned: yup. flock
<ubotu> ice9 i can point you at: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arun> stoned: have you ever tried it?
<redshadowhero> intelikey: uh.... okay..
<stoned> i don't even know what it is
<intelikey> ice9 that's all i can do with wifi Q's   hope it helps.
<_mEo> Does anyone know how I can do this?
<arun> stoned: i wrote about it here, if you're interested: http://themasterplan.in/2007/07/28/flock-this-way/ and here's a screenshot: http://themasterplan.in/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/snapshot_flock4.png
<dmuser> Evenin everyone
<intelikey> _mEo kde can do that with a hotkey   you may have to configure it tho
<arun> evenin dmuser
<josh_> Alright.
<josh_> I need some help
<dmuser> I have a question about partitioning a drive.  It's currently NTFS, and I had to force mount it because the partition table on it is corrupt.  QTPartition gets an error when I try to examine the drive.  How do I format and repartition this drive?
<intelikey> _mEo in kcontrol > parifreals > keyboard    iirc
<josh_> When I do the add/remove programs on the current version of linux, it claims that another process is using that.
<[ifroog] > dmuser, to what filesystem ?
<dmuser> ext3
<josh_> However, I can't find the actual applicaiton that is using the file system
<arun> dmuser: try gparted?
<dmuser> Not yet
<josh_> any ideas on how to fix that?
<dmuser> It's more robust?
<josh_> I've rebooted many times.
<intelikey> josh_ close the package manager ?
<arun> gparted is supposedly the best for this sort of thing
<josh_> how would I go about doing that
<[ifroog] > dmuser, are you familiar with thelinux disk naming scheme ?
<dmuser> I shall try it momentarily then
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<arun> stoned: there?
<josh_> in the terminal?
<dmuser> ifroog, only loosely
<Biovore> josh_: You can only have application open at a time that installs applications..  (things that use APT)  You have something running thats installing applications or quering the database..
<[ifroog] > dmuser, Then mkfs.ext3 is the command. Check out the man.
<josh_> thanks I already know that
<josh_> but I dont understand what it is
<intelikey> josh_ you are sudo'ing it....   all package manipulation needs root access
<dmuser> man mkfs.ext3?
<[ifroog] > yes.
<josh_> whats sudo'ing it?
<dmuser> Ok, thanks
<intelikey> sudo blah
<[ifroog] > np
<josh_> huh?
<intelikey> !sudo | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<josh_> oh
<intelikey> yeah that's the problem.
<josh_> how do i fix that?
<arun> sussussudio
<intelikey> you read the link         ^
<intelikey> and yes you can even do that in a console    w3m https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<intelikey> next !
<josh_> alright
<josh_> so I understand that
<josh_> but I don't understand hwo to tell which programs are using the apt installer
<intelikey> i'll post that link one more time...   (err infonode)
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> if all you want is the info    fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<josh_> I want a fix
<josh_> and that seems to be working.
<_gtt_> what's the keyboard command to activate the k menu?
<josh_> thank you
<josh_> your a god.
<hii> awe =] 
<intelikey> josh_ not even close.  but you're welcome
<_gtt_> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<_gtt_> !Shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<josh_> it seems like it was a poker game server error
<josh_> like it kept on trying to set up a server
<josh_> although I didn't want it to
<josh_> lol
<se7en^Of^9> i want to cp all files and subfolder but not all the .mp3 files in it anyone know how to do that
* intelikey learned two things a long time ago   1 there is a God,   2 i'm not Him.
<arunkale> does anyone know that the microsoft website actually sells ubuntu cds, and calls ubuntu an 'excellent alternative to windows'?
<dmuser> "If you can't beat 'em; join 'em"?
<intelikey> arunkale link ???
<[ifroog] > se7en^Of^9, huh, use find and rm with grep with regular expressions.
<josh_> so, what music program plays .mp3?
<josh_> Because Amaraok doesn't
<intelikey> josh_ vlc
<josh_> vlc?
<josh_> kk
<bob_sinclair> which are the popular command line torrents?
<intelikey> !mp3 | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> josh_: Did you install "libxine1-ffmpeg" ?
<josh_> No.
<se7en^Of^9> [ifroog] : give me an example i am lost ... tied everything and didn't work
<[ifroog] > bob_sinclair, bittorrent
<josh_> I will, but I need vlc to play other content as well
<intelikey> dmuser i thought it was "if you can't beet them, start a political campain against them..."   ?
<[ifroog] > se7en^Of^9, huh, just a sec..
<dmuser> Only to idealists :P
<intelikey> josh_ you don't actually need vlc  but vlc can do what most medai apps do without needing the "propritary" crap that they need.
<intelikey> dmuser :)
<se7en^Of^9> [ifroog] : its 10 am here i have a lot of time :)
<bob_sinclair> [ifroog] : thats a bit old that client. i guess im looking for something better than rtorrent if its available
<intelikey> ktorrent ?
<|_ocke> hello
<intelikey> |_ocke
<|_ocke> can someone tell me what the process naem for Kasbar is so I can kill it
<[ifroog] > se7en^Of^9, ok you want to remove all the files except mp3s ?
<bob_sinclair> cli BT
<|_ocke> I have no intention of having it run but my good friends 18 month old somehow started it on my system and it starts with KDE every time now
<arunkale> intelikey: i lost the link.. trying to find it again
<dmuser> Is it possible to view and modify reiserfs partitions in a Windows environment?  Or is that only possible with ext3(with a plugin)
<intelikey> |_ocke remove the link/script in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<|_ocke> none of the processes in htop even resemble the name and after killing 15 k* processes it didnt die, but my whole WM did
<se7en^Of^9> [ifroog] : no i want to cp all folder and subfolder but not the mp3 inside
<|_ocke> nothing exists in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<|_ocke> ls -a
<|_ocke> er
<intelikey> hmmmm
<intelikey> ok.   what about /etc/rc2.d/   ?
<|_ocke> i see S20kde-guidance
<|_ocke> and s99rc.local
<|_ocke> and a bunch of others
<intelikey> i dont think a child could affect that unless you leave a root gui running...
<|_ocke> pico S99rc.local
<|_ocke> er, crap
<|_ocke> intelikey, i didnt either
<|_ocke> and no i would never run ANY gui root
<|_ocke> but apparently she ran Kasbar somehow and it has been running on the top right ever since
<intelikey> so i'm still guessing it's in your $HOME
<|_ocke> i would assume so
<|_ocke> but i cant find it
<|_ocke> and i cant find the process running in htop
<|_ocke> none of the running processes look anything like Kasbar or anything close
<intelikey> ok grep -HiRe bar ~
<|_ocke> i spent the last 30 mins killing k* processes i didnt recognize, none of them did it and the last one killed my whole WM
<intelikey> run that in a konsole see what it turns up
<intelikey> grep -HiRe bar ~
<|_ocke> nothing even close
<|_ocke> mostly MP3s
<intelikey> you may need to filter with   | grep -vie bin
<|_ocke> k
<|_ocke> /home/locke/.xsession-errors:QObject::connect:  (receiver name: 'kasbarextension')
<intelikey> that's it but it's not it.  anything else
<|_ocke> nothing at all
<|_ocke> i know its it but doesnt help me at all :P
<intelikey> right
<|_ocke> its gotta be a running process right?
<intelikey> well heck    grep -HiRe bar /etc 2>/dev/null | grep -vie bin
<|_ocke> its displaying parts of text files now :P
<intelikey> |_ocke running but probably handeled by xinit not init  thus not in the ps output
<|_ocke> ah
<|_ocke> im definitely not a moron when it comes to linux and computer science in general so it is really bothering me :P
<intelikey> |_ocke i have a thought.    you said "i'm not going to be running it"    so how about uninstalling it  ?
<|_ocke> hmm..
<|_ocke> i guess i could do that
<|_ocke> good call
<intelikey> that's the intelikey way  :)
<|_ocke> apt-cache search kasbar == null :P
<intelikey> .....
<|_ocke> maybe ill go in synaptic and look :P
<arunkale> Wow, just installed Evolution. I expected it to have lots of rough edges like other gtk-based apps, but this looks really good!
<|_ocke> crap
<arunkale> works great as well.. all sorts of options
<|_ocke> arunkale, no, evolution beats the crap out of outlook any day
<arunkale> |_ocke: so does thunderbird, but that looks like crap on kubuntu.. evolution looks sexy
<|_ocke> true
<arunkale> it uses my kde styles
<|_ocke> evolution does look sexy
<arunkale> other gtk apps on my system dont look my kde style
<|_ocke> but it takes too much memory for me :(
<arunkale> dont use*
<arunkale> evolution is from novell?
<intelikey> computyus say "programmer that know computer, have very strange sex life"
<|_ocke> Kasbar was originally written by Mosfet as a kicker applet, and
<|_ocke> maybe thats my key
<|_ocke> kicker
<|_ocke> there is kicker running
<Daisuke_Ido> well yeah
<intelikey> yeah it's the task bar
<arunkale> how do i set filters in evolution?
<Daisuke_Ido> that panel at the bottom?  that's kicker
<|_ocke> oh really
<|_ocke> i didnt know that
<intelikey> kill it and you will  :)
<|_ocke> i've only been using KDE on a consistent basis for about 3 months
<|_ocke> ahahaha
<|_ocke> well i wont kill it then
<Daisuke_Ido> |_ocke: check out kickoff :)
<|_ocke> i was just about to kill -9 kicker :D
<|_ocke> in fact i was typing it up as you said that
<intelikey> but you might be on to something    right click the taskbar and configure   see if you can kill kaz that way
<Daisuke_Ido> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<Daisuke_Ido> it's groovy :)
<arunkale> does evolution use the mbox format?
<|_ocke> i see no hidden icons in system tray configure
* |_ocke loads url
<intelikey> not systray  but the task bar itself
<arunkale> Daisuke_Ido: do you use kickoff?
* intelikey doesn't use kickoff   he just punts
<|_ocke> hmm
<|_ocke> what could kickoff do for my problem?
<|_ocke> i dont see the relevance from that page
<intelikey> |_ocke did you right click the kasbar and see if you can "delete this pannel" ?
<Daisuke_Ido> arunkale: yes i do
<intelikey> or was that a gnome thing
<|_ocke> intelikey, i can delete individual Kasbar panels, but not the whole thing
<intelikey> i'll shut up now.
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: remove from panel > applet > take your pick there
<|_ocke> intelikey, and if i delete one it just closes the program relevant
* intelikey has clamed up.
<arunkale> Daisuke_Ido: any bugs yet?
<Daisuke_Ido> not that i've run into
<intelikey> when someone asks an fs or base system Q some ring me.
<ardchoille> |_ocke: That's what it's suppoed to do. What are you wanting to do?
<|_ocke> i want to kill Kasbar entirely
<intelikey> ardchoille to kill kasbar permenantly
<|_ocke> i dont want kasbar to run at all
<|_ocke> im using the normal K taskbar
<|_ocke> it is just redundant
<|_ocke> if i wanted windowmaker buttons i'd run windowmaker
<|_ocke> itd take a tenth the memory hehe
<|_ocke> AHAHAHHHAHH!HH!H!H!
<ardchoille> |_ocke: kasbar doesn't run until you launch it. you can do "ps aux | grep kasbar|, find the pid and kill it.
<|_ocke> I FREAKING GOT IT
<|_ocke> ardchoille, that doesnt work
<|_ocke> ardchoille, there is no process with kasbar anywhere in the name
<ardchoille> Then you've got something wrong because it works here
<intelikey> |_ocke you got ?
<|_ocke> but i just found a page showing how to start it, which is by right clicking the KDE taskbar -> add new panel -> Kasbar
<intelikey> that's what i said  ^^^^
<|_ocke> so by reverse intuition i right clicked taskbar, remove from panel -> kasbar (right)
<intelikey> and you should be able to get rid the same way
<|_ocke> intelikey, from what you said i right clicked on the kasbar
<|_ocke> i never considered to right click on the taskbar on bottom
<intelikey> <intelikey> but you might be on to something    right click the taskbar and  configure   see if you can kill kaz that way   (very next post) <intelikey> not systray  but the task bar itself
<|_ocke> omg thank zeus/jesus/cthulhu/flying spaghetti monster its gone
<|_ocke> eh
<|_ocke> i guess im ignorant or scannign instead of reading
<|_ocke> holy crap
<|_ocke> i need a cigarette now
<intelikey> so the truth of the matter is if you had killed kicker kasbar would have went with it.
<intelikey> but restarting it would have restarted both
<|_ocke> probably
<|_ocke> now i have to walk someone through installing DD-WRT on their 54g over the phone
* intelikey mutters that wasn't a question
<arunkale> can i minimise evolution to the panel?
<arunkale> system tray*
<Nancy_pauline> I'm in the process of moving over from Suse (micro-Novell-soft??)  and running Kubuntu right now.  If I enable multiverse will I get the dix codecs ....  etc?  If not,  what needs to be done?
<Daisuke_Ido> enabling multiverse should be all you need to do
<Daisuke_Ido> well, and updating and installing them, of course
<Daisuke_Ido> but you get the idea
<Nancy_pauline> I didn't see it after enabling I will look again though
<Daisuke_Ido> Nancy_pauline: sudo apt-get update
<ice9> how can I stop a specific module?
<[ifroog] > intelikey, if <se7en^Of^9> get back asking for the mp3 thingy.. tell him to give this a try..
<[ifroog] > cp `find |grep -e '[^\.mp3] $'` DESTINATION_DIR -rfv
<[ifroog] > i Got to run..
<[ifroog] > Thank you !
<Nancy_pauline> Ok,  that worked.  Next question  please?  I'm running Opera and trying to get flash to work.  Such as Youtube,  etc.  Anything specific I need to know?  I've tried 2 different flash player thingies with No luck.
<bob_sinclair> amy rtorrent users here?
<Agent_bob> hmm  /msg neckserv doesn't work....   :)
<ice9> is there a way to view available wireless networks?
<bob_sinclair> !info knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 232 kB, installed size 1496 kB
<bob_sinclair> ice9: use that its an tray icon
<ice9> I have that, but it only shows wired connection and manual connection
<Hobbsee> ice9: if you do an iwlist <wireless interface, like ath0> scan, does it bring up anything?
<arunkale> i cant install thunderbird 2 from adept?
<ice9> yes, lets of things
<Scorpaen> i'm in trouble ....
<Scorpaen> custom kernel
<Scorpaen> :D
<Scorpaen> and i accidentally overwrote the default kernel
<Scorpaen> basically what's happening is: my macchine is stuck at mounting the root hd.
<Scorpaen> it's reiserfs and i have reiserfs compiled in...
<Scorpaen> i thikn i reversed my devices somehow. i have a pci controller and onboard PATA controlers for my PATA hard drives
<Scorpaen> i just now took out 'boot offboard chipsets first' and it still didn't help
<Agent_bob> Scorpaen fs support but no disk support
<Scorpaen> Agent_bob: do i need pc dos partition support?
<Scorpaen> i didn't configure advanced partitoin
<Scorpaen> i just now put htat back in but dindt' try it
<Scorpaen> sorry for hte typos i'm exhausted
<Agent_bob> Scorpaen you need disk support   and maybe partition support too
<Agent_bob> Scorpaen ide-disk   ide-core
<Agent_bob> assuming ide
<Scorpaen> Agent_bob: afaik i have my nforce2 and raid controller compiled in
<Scorpaen> yes ide
<Scorpaen> i'm in make menuconfig now
<Scorpaen> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu?s=38cebe95a9d48a6fd7e605f4cc8b4c0b&
<Scorpaen> i followed this guide
<Scorpaen> works great if i could just get hte kernel correct
<Scorpaen> :P
<bob_sinclair> !wireless | ice9
<ubotu> ice9: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agent_bob> Scorpaen yeah ubuntu's modus operandus is bare kernel bloated initramfs image file
<Scorpaen> i came from gentoo if that tells you anything
<Scorpaen> i'm on Gutsy
<Scorpaen> the alpha release
<Scorpaen> Agent_bob: please tell me more about this ide disk and ide core
<Agent_bob> i know what gutsy gibon is   and that tells me more
<Scorpaen> where do i find that in make menuconfig?
<Scorpaen> yessir
<Scorpaen> sorry
<Scorpaen> Agent_bob: if i upload my .config somewhere, would you mind looking it over?
<Scorpaen> and i can pastebin my lspci
<Scorpaen> ?
<Agent_bob> Scorpaen sure
<Scorpaen> thanks man
<Scorpaen> brb
<Agent_bob> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bharani> hi
<Agent_bob> bharani
<bharani>  hi agent
<bharani> I am new to this place
<Scorpaen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31877/
<Scorpaen> there's the lspci, Agent_bob
<Scorpaen> brb for the .config
<bharani> would u give me quick tips
<bharani> for  ajump start
<Agent_bob> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bharani> !msgthebot ..?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msgthebot ..? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lorolol> i has a prublm!! halp pluz!!
<bharani> agent?
<Agent_bob> bharani that's a tip.  use /msg and ask ubotu things.
<Lynoure> lorolol: If you really have a problem, and want help for it, please describe it.
<Hobbsee> ice9: did you find that knm updated with it?
<Hobbsee> heya Lynoure
<Lynoure> hi Hobbsee
<ice9> no I got a wifi-radar that does it
<ice9> however, I'm not getting an IP from my wireless network, any ideas for that?
<Agent_bob> bharani here's another nugget,  you didn't learn windows in a day don't expect to learn linux in an hour.     one kinda has to unlearn M$ to learn linux
<lorolol> lol, learn m$$?
<lorolol> learn m$$? More like m$ brainwashed
<lorolol> I don't think m$$ is learning, is more like indoctrination
<Agent_bob> lorolol yeah,  you'd be surprised that the people that can't do anything in a windows system so i suppose it requires some learning
<lorolol> Lynoure: I am doing several installation at the same time and I'd like to set up VNC
<lorolol> I've got the client what part do I need to set on the remote Linux?
<lorolol> in fact Kubuntu
<se7en^Of^9> i want to cp all folder and subfolder but not the mp3 inside any idea
<lorolol> se7en^Of^9: man cp
<Agent_bob> in M$ im like "ok i dl'd this program, now what's the name of the packagemanager/installer so i can install winrar.exe?"   heh.
<ice9> anybody know why I can't get an IP on my wireless network?
<pacman> hmm
<Lynoure> lorolol: Kubuntu comes with VNC installed. See Krfb in the menu, but I'm not sure if there is any non-graphical way to start it
<lorolol> Lynoure: graphical is aight
<nicolas> lorolol: you can start a vnc server from commandline with x11vnc
<Agent_bob> se7en^Of^9 find
<lorolol> wait so on the remote Kubuntu what do I start?
<Lynoure> nicolas: after installing it, sure.
<nicolas> Lynoure: of course, but im not speaking to a beginner so he already knows
<vbhide> do i need to install all the available updates?
<vbhide> its like 200mb of downloas
<Agent_bob> se7en^Of^9 just in case that was too vague...       find /base/dir/ -type d -exec mkdir -p /new/base/dir/'{}' \;
<Lynoure> nicolas: want to take it from this on? :)
<nicolas> :P
<se7en^Of^9> Agent_bob: thanks yes it was kind of vague
<Lynoure> I have not had breakfast yet, and he does not need two people to help him
<nicolas> lorolol: you can use Krfb in the K menu
<nicolas> Lynoure: go eat
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@*70-112-179-239.austin.res.rr.com]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nicolas> lorolol: under the Internet submenu
<Agent_bob> Hobbsee hmmm  an offender ?
<Hobbsee> Agent_bob: yeah.  bot goiing around running exploits, then parting
<Scorpaen> hey Agent_bob here's my current .config : http://training.ctchosting.com/pcampbell/config
<Agent_bob> ah ok.
<lorolol> nicolas: ok thanks, I will try right now. For real I've having to install several installations simultaneously and is just a pain in the neck. Also the other shitty part about Ub/Ku is that you can't SSH install!!!
<se7en^Of^9> Agent_bob: that would cp only the folder and subfolder but i need the .jpg and plain text files inside but not the mp3
<dsmith_> Agent_bob: your name reminds me of Microsoft Bob
<Agent_bob> se7en^Of^9 now you are changing the criteria
<lorolol> I mean cmon
<Scorpaen> Agent_bob: 01:0a.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. PCI0680 Ultra ATA-133 Host Controller (rev 02)
<Scorpaen> i'm using that plus hte nforce2 onboard controller
<Agent_bob> but same app can do it  jsut needs more switches
<Agent_bob> se7en^Of^9 ^
<nicolas> lorolol: i guess you could if you really wanted
<Agent_bob> Scorpaen ok i'm looking now.
<Scorpaen> Agent_bob: i appreciate it man. i'm tired. not thinking clearly. and i need to get this back up and runing
<Scorpaen> heh
<lorolol> nicolas: not having the ability of ssh install is not being serious
<lorolol> a serious distro.
<nicolas> lorolol: such as ?
<se7en^Of^9> sorry i did ask more detailed before but got no responce Agent_bob
<Scorpaen> Agent_bob: as long as i have it compiled in the kernel, not in the init image, should work too right??
<Scorpaen> i mean a kernel is a kernel.... i hope
<Scorpaen> :s
<lorolol> nicolas: Gentoo, BSD, Debian, etc..
<lorolol> they all offer ssh install
<lorolol> also I complain that there isn't a completely CLI way of installing Ub/Ku
<Agent_bob> Scorpaen yeah   but i think i found what you overlooked   "# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set "
<Scorpaen> lorolol: i use gentoo for servers, kubuntu for desktops
<lorolol> I don't want stinky text dialogs
<Scorpaen> Agent_bob: where is that in make menuconfig?
<Scorpaen> under ATA ATAPI?
<nicolas> lorolol: dunno, i use the same install since 1990
<vbhide> do i have to install all the available updates on adept?
<nicolas> :)
<Agent_bob> Scorpaen set that to =y     i'm not sure where   block device support i assume
<Agent_bob> Scorpaen i just greped it out of your config file   i'd just sed edit the config and go.
<nicolas> lorolol: you got it with krfb ?
<Agent_bob> but probably safer to use the configuration process
<lorolol> nicolas: now, setting the invitation. Now on the one that  I am making the connection
<lorolol> I have vnx
<Scorpaen> Agent_bob: i'm going to do it now. thanks
<Scorpaen> brb
<lorolol> one thing that Kub beats Gentoo is the tab comletion. It's awsome
<vbhide> all the updates add to around 200 mb.... hope its not necessary
<lorolol> you can even tab complete each commands options!!!
<pacman> <===still can't get keyboard to work in KDE
<Agent_bob> ok se7en^Of^9 something like and you'll have to test this.       find /blah/ ! -iname *.mp3 -exec cp '{}' /new/dir \;       cause i'm not sure it will preserve sub dirs...  in fact i doubt it.
<hitmanWilly> pacman: still? did you try configuring the layout?
<Scorpaen> Agent_bob: i just aborted an upgrade now the db for adept is locked. how to clear th elock?
<pacman> yeah, I tried all the options
<pacman> even switched keyboards and did the same, still nothing
<Agent_bob> se7en^Of^9 ask in #bash   be exact and be patient.
<hitmanWilly> pacman: did you try disabling the keyboard layout altogether?
<pacman> yes
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<Agent_bob> !adaptcrashfix | Scorpaen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adaptcrashfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> !adeptcrashfix | Scorpaen
<ubotu> Scorpaen: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<hitmanWilly> pacman: lemme think for a minute...
<pacman> how can I access the setup menu (the one from when I installed) from Console
<arunkale> why wont katapult launch evolution for me
<lorolol> it half gets there
<lorolol> I get authentication error
<se7en^Of^9> thanks Agent_bob
<hitmanWilly> pacman: you could try reconfiguring X, it sounds like that's where the problem may be...
<Lynoure> arunkale: knowing you, you do have evolution installed. What does it do instead?
<lorolol> but I am putting the proper password
<Agent_bob> se7en^Of^9 heh heck, what i'd do is a simple hack    cp -R /blah /new/blah ;find /new/blah -iname *.mp3 -exec rm '{}' \;     hehhe
<lorolol> dammit!!
<pacman> how do I get in to reconfigure X?
<Agent_bob> se7en^Of^9 unless bandwidth was a factor of course
<lorolol> do I have to copy the - symbol?
<arunkale> Lynoure: ha, yeah I just installed Evolution and I love it. Works and looks great. It doesn't launch evolution, doesn't really do anything instead
<hitmanWilly> pacman: sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg if im not mistaken
<arunkale> Lynoure: do i need to restart x for katapult to add evolution to its catalog?
<Lynoure> arunkale: if you just installed it now, I guess it is possible katapult goes through the catalogs only at its startup
<lorolol> WOAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
<lorolol> WTF??!!
<Lynoure> arunkale: not sure, that's what I try, before or after strace.
<pacman> lemme try it, I'll be back
<Scorpaen> oh wow... i think i just found out how to restore my generic kernel. i had nuked boot from the ramfs on the livecd and mounted my real boot into it, the apt upgrade system just copied the kernel and initramfs to the real /boot
<Scorpaen> lol
<arunkale> Lynoure: alright
<arunkale> Scorpaen: good for you
<lorolol> yo this is kewl!!
<lorolol> how come is so simple and fast?
<lorolol> I thought it was gonna be mad hard
<arunkale> lorolol: what is simple and fast?
<Agent_bob> Scorpaen more than one way to pull the hide off a felion
<Scorpaen> Agent_bob: lol
<lorolol> arunkale: VNC
<lorolol> this is insane
<lorolol> but too slow
<lorolol> why is too slow?
<lorolol> is laggy as  hell
<arunkale> what's VNC
<Lynoure> you just said it was fast... make up your mind or provide some context
<Agent_bob> !info vnc
<ubotu> Package vnc does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ice9> any wireless network experts in here? I can't seem to get an IP
<Agent_bob> !info tightvnc
<ubotu> Package tightvnc does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<crimsun> ice9: associated with the AP?
<Agent_bob> well poo
<ardchoille> !search vnc
<ubotu> Found: screencast, vnc, vncfix
<lorolol> Agent_bob: tightvnc is faster?
<crimsun> it's tightvncviewer
<ice9> I'm not sure about that Crimsun, how can I find out?
<Lynoure> arunkale: "virtual network console", a way to use remote desktop like it was it's own.
<ardchoille> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lorolol> I am using VNC on the Gentoo end
<crimsun> !info tightvncviewer
<Agent_bob> !info vnc-common
<lorolol> and Kubs stock VNC server
<ubotu> Package tightvncviewer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> vnc-common: Virtual network computing server software. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.7-13ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 59 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Lynoure> VNC is a slow protocol
<lorolol> and is slowz as a fat ...
<crimsun> prepend x, sorry
<pacman> still nothing.
<crimsun> ice9: look at iwconfig
<lorolol> w00t@VNCoverSSH
<arunkale> evolution won't send my emails
<arunkale> i'm sure my smtp config is correct
<lorolol> wait a minute are you telling me that Kubs is not over SSH?'
<Agent_bob> crimsun where you been hiden' ?
<ice9> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<crimsun> Agent_bob: ?
<ice9> Crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31879/
<Agent_bob> hadn't been seeing you around
<Lynoure> arunkale: and the smtp server allows you to send?
<crimsun> Agent_bob: career change involving much more travel
<Lynoure> arunkale: if you contact it manually, can you get a mail through?
<hitmanWilly> pacman: hmmmm
<arunkale> Lynoure: contact what?
<Lynoure> arunkale: the smtp server.
<crimsun> ice9: good, and now `sudo dhclient ath0'
<hitmanWilly> pacman: so nothing works in KDE at all, but you can login through kdm?
<intelikey> crimsun i C++    you like ?    glad for you if so.
<crimsun> intelikey: definitely a positive change.
<arunkale> Lynoure: what do you mean by manually?
<intelikey> k good    i'll get back on topic now.   just wanted to say howdy.
<Lynoure> arunkale: quite often at least corporate smtp servers simply do not accept you to send anything unless you are in their network. (or authenticate, in some cases)
<Scorpaen> hey bob here i go
<Scorpaen> bbiab!
<intelikey> Scorpaen k
<arunkale> Lynoure: it was just working a minute ago, now i cant send or receive emails after i restarted the client
<ice9> Crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31880/
<Lynoure> arunkale: here is a step-by-step for you: http://www.rdpslides.com/webresources/FAQ00035.htm
<Lynoure> arunkale: oh, so it worked before? Totally different situation, then.
<arunkale> Lynoure: yeah, it worked before
<crimsun> ice9: 7.04 or 7.10?
<intelikey> arunkale firewall change ?
<jimishol> hi all. one little help with kontact. it is few days that takes several minutes to start and it seems to use too much system source. Vmsize is 1409320 is it normal?
<ice9> Crimsun 7.04
<crimsun> ice9: tried the 7.10 tribe 3 live cd?
<ice9> no, think I'll have better luck with it?
<intelikey> jimishol long startup no size yeah about that
<crimsun> ice9: newer mac layer, so yeah
<ice9> Crimsun will I be able to upgrade to it? Without losing everything
<arunkale> works now, i just restarted evolution
<arunkale> weird
<crimsun> ice9: just try the live cd; you don't need to install it
<ice9> but I mean if it does work and I do decide to install it
<intelikey> ice test first if you have good results then in a month or two you can install the newer release....
<ice9> and where do I obtain it? I don't see it on the site
<crimsun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-July/000319.html
<se7en^Of^9> intelikey: rsync does the trick thanks anyway
<intelikey> arunkale kinda sounds a little like some gtk something not starting correctly     hit and miss kinda thing      but i'm no expert there.    if you can reproduce the condition on successive restarts then file a bug on it
<intelikey> se7en^Of^9 hmmm ok.    don't know why i didn't think of using rsync locally....
<intelikey> se7en^Of^9 who put you on to that ?
<ice9> oh, one more question, how can I browse to the router settings? In windows I was able to just type the IP in a folder or web browser, but not the case here
<jimishol> can anyone check with ksysguard the VMsize of kontact?
<se7en^Of^9> #bash and i use rsync anyway
<se7en^Of^9> #bash and i use rsync anyway intelikey
<intelikey> se7en^Of^9 well there ya go then   :)
<miles> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to increase the desktop icon size without changing the icons in the file browser?
<intelikey> s/.*or GUIapplications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE)/$*which are just frontends to iptables anyway/
<arunkale> i think i'll stick with kmail
<arunkale> how do i add an 'account' to an 'identity' in kmail?
<intelikey> in it's menu configure it
<arunkale> alright
<intelikey> err actually i never found a way to add smtp's but adding other fetches is easy
<arunkale> it doesn't seem to be downloading any old email from my server.. i want it to download all the emails that are currently on my server
<pacman> *sighs*
<intelikey> don't have "leave a copy on the server" ticked do you ?
<pacman> who's been helping me with my keyboard issue?  all that showed on bitchx was <       >
<arunkale> intelikey: i do
<intelikey> arunkale well the old emails are probably marked as already dl'd on the server...  you can use a web browser and mark them as unseen   might do the trick
<arunkale> alright, will try
<intelikey> close kmail first or you may confuse something
<intelikey> monkey C monkey do,  except in #kubuntu where monkey C monkey get confused and ask stupid questions....
<pacman> heh
<intelikey> i should have quoted that,  i think someone in here said that one time
<intelikey> pacman maybe   "<hitmanWilly> pacman: you could try reconfiguring X,..."
<miles> um
<intelikey> sorry i was slow on seeing what you were asking
<arunkale> intelikey: damn. looks like evolution downloaded all the email from my server and deleted everything on there, even though i had enabled the option of leaving everything on the server
<arunkale> aaaaa
<arunkale> i'll just move the mbox file from evolution, i guess
<hii> <3
<intelikey> arunkale and you don't have the ~/.evolution/   mail dir ....      :S
<arunkale> intelikey: i'll move it from the ~/.evolution/mail/local
<intelikey> arunkale heh or you could forward them all to yourself   hehheh
<intelikey> you can see it's almost quiting time....  :)
<arunkale> ha no thanks
<arunkale> katapult launched kontact but not kmail
<arunkale> can i launch just kmail from katapult
<intelikey> i don't know that i've ever seen/used katapult
<intelikey> Q.  what do linux users do?
<intelikey> A.  they install software.
<intelikey> Q.  what do kde users do?
<intelikey> A.  they configure kde.
<arunkale> got all my files from evolution properly
* intelikey can't believe there wasn't even a single grin !
<arunkale> cool
<holycow> no one configures kde
<intelikey> heh
<holycow> thats becuase no one can figure out what to configure where
<intelikey> holycow i thought that was a given.      right click it
<Daisuke_Ido> i admit, i chuckled
<holycow> intelikey: lol well heres athought: change the default gateway of your nick card, or the default domainto log in to
<Daisuke_Ido> i finished configuring kde though
<holycow> its not exactly easy to find :)
<arunkale> cant you compose html messages using kmail?
<intelikey> arunkale i don't think so...
<arunkale> ouch
<intelikey> well not in a wyzwyg way
<intelikey> i could be wrong.   someone speak up.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido until when ?
<intelikey> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> for a while i suppose
<Daisuke_Ido> i haven't had to mess with any kde settings in a while
* intelikey neither
<intelikey> but i havent seen kde in * months
<intelikey> it does seem like a lot of time i wasted just changing stuff in the "look and feel" area tho
<intelikey> just think of all the irc text i could have posted insted
<ubuntu_> hi
<intelikey> yes ?
<ubuntu_> i'm trying too change my nickname
<ubuntu_> and i'm having problems
<ubuntu_> help plz
<ubuntu_> lol
<intelikey> /nick something
<ubuntu_> k thanks
<ubuntu_> not working
<intelikey> just say that back to me...
<intelikey> /nick something
<ubuntu_> i tried
<ubuntu_> i did it just like that
<intelikey> hmmm
<ubuntu_> any website
<ubuntu_> that shows me how?
<intelikey> what client ?
<ubuntu_> that i can look at
<ubuntu_> konversation
<ubuntu_> kubuntu
<ubuntu_> 7.04
<intelikey> /nick  should work
<ubuntu_> well i did it just like that
<ubuntu_> many times
<Gun_Monkey> anyone else have problems with Atheros wireless NICs?
<intelikey> but there is also a menu itom for that
<ubuntu_> ya i know
<ubuntu_> i went there
<ubuntu_> settings configure
<ubuntu_> didn't see it
<intelikey> ubuntu_ it might have something to do with it being the live cd...  don't see why tho
<ubuntu_> there has too be a website
<ubuntu_> tho with somethign about it
<ubuntu_> everythign
<ubuntu_> has a website
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubuntu_> so give me it plz
<ubuntu_> i know there is one
<ubuntu_> that woudl help
<ubuntu_> a lot
<intelikey> ubuntu_  not in the settings configure   some place else    just to set the nick...
<ubuntu_> i tried that
<ubuntu_> so ur saying
<ubuntu_> u cant' do it from settings?
<ubuntu_> at all
<ubuntu_> cause i dont' see anything listed under that
<ubuntu_> too change ur nickname
<intelikey> actually all i'm saying is your use of the enter key is annoying
<ubuntu_> well i'm trying too figure this out
<intelikey> can't you type more that two words with hitting return
<ubuntu_> ya i can
<ubuntu_> omg
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubuntu_> just help me
<ubuntu_> damn dude
<ubuntu_> i'm not tryign too be annoying
<ubuntu_> this been pissing me off
<ubuntu_> ain't gotta be a dick
<kalorin`> heh
<kalorin`> what irc client are you using?
<ubuntu_> konversation
<ubuntu_> of course
<ubuntu_> not mirc
<ubuntu_> this is linux
<kalorin`> more importantly, can you simply type /nick frustrated
<ubuntu_> lmfao
<kalorin`> ha, you're funny
<kalorin`> (not)
<ubuntu_> no i can't
<kalorin`> try to just type "/nick funnyGuy"
<ubuntu_> duh
<ubuntu_> i dont' want my nickname
<ubuntu_> as funny guy
<ubuntu_> dumbass
<ubuntu_> lol
<dumbass> works for me
<ubuntu_> lmfao
<ubuntu_> u are one?
<ubuntu_> ok lmfao
<kalorn`> sure
<ubuntu_> damn dude
<kalorin`> and I'm using konversation on linux
<ubuntu_> oh ya
<ubuntu_> wat distro?
<kalorin`> lmfao, rotfl, omg!
* kalorin` ponders
<ubuntu_> i bet u using
<kalorin`> um #kubuntu
<kalorin`> 2:19am
<ubuntu_> ya right ur using
<ubuntu_> pc linux
<ubuntu_> dont' lie
<ubuntu_> haha
<kalorin`> rotfl, you're a stich
<kalorin`> welp good night
<ubuntu_> a snitch?
<ubuntu_> u mean
<ubuntu_> not stich
<ubuntu_> lmfao
<kalorin`> stitch
<ubuntu_> hmm
<kalorin`> 2:20am, I'm not competing in a speeling bee
<ubuntu_> well make sense
<ubuntu_> lmfao
<kalorin`> especially with someone that is such a jolly good fellow but can't change their irc nick
<kalorin`> ;)
<ubuntu_> stfu
<intelikey> :)
<kalorin`> lmfao1
<arunkale> where are my kmail emails stored
<ubuntu_> lmfao
<ubuntu_> just because u been using linux
<ubuntu_> for ever
<ubuntu_> and i haven't
<ubuntu_> fuck u
<ubuntu_> man
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubuntu_> wateva
<ubuntu_> ill find out
<ubuntu_> from someone else
<ubuntu_> then u
<ubuntu_> its cool
<ubuntu_> haha
<kalorin`> settings -> chat window -> check box "show box to change own nickname"
<kalorin`> enjoy
<Gun_Monkey> if you're done with your pissing match, does anyone know if the atheros wireless nics can work with Kubuntu
<Gun_Monkey> ?
<arunkale> anyone?
<intelikey> !wifi | Gun_Monkey i think so have a look
<ubotu> Gun_Monkey i think so have a look: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gun_Monkey> I've tried for about 3 days, and I can't get linux to pick up the card
<arunkale> where are my kmail emails stored? which folder?
<ubuntu_> hey thinks but he not sure
<ubuntu_> lmfao
<intelikey> arunkale if it's not ~/.kmail/something   look ~/.kde/apps/kmail/something
<arunkale> intelikeys: it's not in there
<arunkale> ah found it
<arunkale> it's in ~/.kde/share/apps/
<Gun_Monkey> yeah, I think that is the stuff I tired
<Gun_Monkey> tried*
<intelikey> arunkale ?  oh ok.   yeah i missed /share/  sorry.
<Gun_Monkey> looks like I'll have to buy a PC card
<Gun_Monkey> no biggy, Atheros sucks anywya
<ubuntu_> lmfao that sucks
<ubuntu_> wireless
<ubuntu_> usally sucks
<ubuntu_> anyways
<ubuntu_> so wtf
<intelikey> !ops | would you please show ubuntu_ to the door now
<ubotu> would you please show ubuntu_ to the door now: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<ubuntu_> if u cant' pick of signals
<Gun_Monkey> I'm trying to cut windows out of my life as much as possible
<ubuntu_> its garbage
<ubuntu_> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b ubuntu_!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<intelikey> thank you Hobbsee
<arunkale> i've set my fixed font to freemono, but for some emails, it shows some other monospace font
* mode/#kubuntu [-b ubuntu_!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> i actually wanted kickban by domain.  darn.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@75-161-228-21.mpls.qwest.net]  by Hobbsee
<intelikey> that'll nail his britches leg to the floor
<intelikey> my ignore is broken    i don't even know how long that's been   i hardly ever use it anymore
<intelikey> ooops i see why,  my irc client isn't even installed...
<milanorex> so.. big gulps huh?
<intelikey> milanorex ?
<Gun_Monkey> I really need to get a second monitor again
<lorolol> why I get in ALL my packages this warning? "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<lorolol> that's weird
<lorolol> shouldn't they be authenticated?
<intelikey> lorolol gnupg not installed or the key not downloaded from the server
<intelikey> ubuntu-keyring  is a metapackage that should fix that,    do and update afterwards
<lorolol> intelikey: gnupg IS installed
<milanorex> anyone else using compiz? it kills my window manager when loading. it works fine on xubuntu though
<sbucat> =) i use beryl
<lorolol> how do I /wi6
<holycow> speaking of beryl, i just installed it and using beryl window manager means i can't get window decorations drawn
<holycow> is this common?
<milanorex> same problem i'm having with compiz
<intelikey> #ubuntu-effects
<holycow> shouldnt that be kubuntu-effects?
<holycow> kde and gnome aren't exactly the same
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey>                    ^
<holycow> i know what beryl is
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<holycow> lol
<intelikey> holycow read the infonode.
<holycow> oh jesus stop, just go away
<holycow> i really hate people giving me ridiculous information
<intelikey> help is in #ubuntu-effects
<holycow> yeh congratulations
<holycow> can you type that again please?
<holycow> i didn't get it
<intelikey> i don't need this.
<milanorex> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<holycow> lol
<holycow> oh man
<holycow> amazing
<combo> - where i can edit kubuntu start-up programs? i mean the programs that will be launched just after logging in ? :)
<holycow> thats in the session manager
<holycow> i just don't know where that is in kde
<arunkale> combo: kmenu > system settings > advanced > session manager
<combo> but i cannot find it
<combo> arunkale: yes, yes , iknow
<combo> arunkale: but i can't find this option there :/
<arunkale> combo: check in system services
<combo> checking out....
<dromer> aarg, my system just recovered from a kernel panic (getting these more often lately) .. any ideas on how to find out what happened and how te prevent it?
<holycow> my kde just remembers what was running if if i shut it down and starts it up
<holycow> heh
<holycow> i gotta figure out how to configure kde properly there are A LOT of settings everywhere
<combo> arunkale: ok, found that - thanks a lot ;)
<Gun_Monkey> crap, just forgot where the ftp program is
<holycow> Gun_Monkey: konqueror
<Gun_Monkey> hmm, tried that, but I didn't see an FTP connect option
<Gun_Monkey> let me look again
<holycow> ftp://user@ip.add.re.ss:port
<arunkale> combo: no problem
<arunkale> brb
<chx> hi i have a 4693522403 file which i need to write on a data dvd. please advice. k3b complains about that it can't add bigger than 4.0G
<Gun_Monkey> if its windows, you have to download a shell script
<holycow> well that file is 4.6 gig
<holycow> so yes
<holycow> you need to get a bigger dvd
<chx> no, no, it does not add to the data dvd project
<holycow> well that still makes sense
<chx> i guess it does
<chx> ancient standards
<chx> but i have Linux
<holycow> so do all ofus
<Gun_Monkey> hmm, still not finding the ftp option
<holycow> :)
<chx> I would guess it can overcome this
<holycow> i haven't used k3bb in like years so can't suggest an alternative except gnome baker
<chx> let me ask another way
<chx> how can i put UDF on a dvd?
<chx> udftools ah
<chx> how lovely everything is an apt-get away :)
<holycow> life is easy on the dark side eh?
<holycow> whats with allthe people joining and leaving?
<dolemite01> Anyone awake atm?
<holycow> dolemite!
<holycow> heh cool nick
<dolemite01> thanks
<Gun_Monkey> I am
<dolemite01> im installing kubuntu feisty 7.04 from the livecd, i have windowsxp on there now, in the step where it wants to parition, so im going to do manual
<Gun_Monkey> but I'm trying to get ftp working
<dolemite01> i can't find a wiki on this tho
<Gun_Monkey> funny I've seen it a hundred times when I didn't need it
<Gun_Monkey> now that I do, I can't remember how to get to it
<holycow> brother its just konqueror
<holycow> ftp://user@ip:port
<holycow> what part of that doesn't work for you?
<holycow> i just did ftp://ftp.debian.org to test and works great
<Gun_Monkey> the finding it part
<Gun_Monkey> heh
<holycow> finding what?
<holycow> konqueror?
<Gun_Monkey> there is no standalone ftp client?
<holycow> hit alt / f2
<holycow> typ-e in konqueror
<holycow> jesuse stop already!
<holycow> stop the ftp client windows nonsense
<holycow> konqueror does ftp, ssh and pretty much everything under the sun
<Gun_Monkey> considering I just started using linux, I could use a little slack
<holycow> ctrl / l to split the konq window into two vertically to get the standard client layout
<holycow> Gun_Monkey: okay sorry :)
<holycow> lets try this again, you can't find  konqueror?
<dolemite01> any ideas on the dual booting question?
<dolemite01> http://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feistydual06rw5.png
<dolemite01> i dont have those options
<Gun_Monkey> I have konqueror open
<dolemite01> Mine are : Guided - use entire disk, guided -use the largets amount of free space, or manual
<holycow>  just type in ftp://ftp.debian.org in the address bar to test
<holycow> it should connect you right away
<chx>  sudo mkudffs /dev/pktcdvd/dvd
<chx> Segmentation fault
<chx> i got this far
<chx> now I am out of ideas.
<holycow> you can press ctrl / l to get standard ftp left/right layout
<holycow> sorry
<holycow> its ctrl / shift / l
<holycow> dolemite01: you might take automatic setup instead of manual because your primary partition probably needs resizing
<holycow> dolemite01: however question for you, have you backed up all your windows stuff?
<dolemite01> yes
<holycow> this is the part where people erase their windows partitions because they aren't sure of the consequences of the choices they make
<holycow> okay
<holycow> :)
<holycow> just checking
<dolemite01> whenever i choose guided - continous space
<holycow> chx: i don't know what udf is or what to do with it, sorry
<dolemite01> i get an error: Failed to partition the selected disk
<Gun_Monkey> bingo, got it working with my ftp server
<Gun_Monkey> thanks holycow
<holycow> dolemite01: it looks like its not seeing your windows partitions maybe ... i don't know
<holycow> Gun_Monkey: no problem dude, remember in kde every single app has access to every single network connection type through kparts
<holycow> Gun_Monkey: so on kde, there is no need for an ftp client
<Gun_Monkey> I shall do that
<Gun_Monkey> I honestly like kubuntu far more than windows
<holycow> konqueror can ftp back and forth all you want
<holycow> infact
<kraut> moin
<holycow> let me give you a hing
<holycow> ctrl / shift / l  and ctrl / shift / t
<holycow> you can use those to split up konquereor windows
<holycow> in each window you can connect to a different network space
<holycow> in one you can do ftp for example
<holycow> in another you can connect to an ssh account
<holycow> in andother you can connect to a samba share
<holycow> and you can move files back and forth however you want between those
<holycow> welcome to the dark side
<holycow> you have great power at your fingertips
<Gun_Monkey> heh
<Gun_Monkey> thanks
<Gun_Monkey> does ctl-shift-t close the extra windows?
<holycow> no
<holycow> it splits the window horizontally
<holycow> while the other one splits it vertically
<Gun_Monkey> ah, I see
<holycow> the point of that tutorial was to get you to think about universal access to any random network component
<holycow> instead of the garbage windows idea that you need an ftp client and you cant move files between ftp and ssh for example
<Gun_Monkey> hmm
<adenicio> why do adept crash everytime when it's about to instal paque?
<Gun_Monkey> I need to spend a lot more time with this
<holycow> adenicio: kde apps are VERY VERY crashy
<holycow> all of them
<holycow> i would recommend installing and upgrading via command line if your is that unstable
<adenicio> holycow: so how do i know if it install or not.it makin me wast time installin things for nothing
<holycow> if it crashes you don't know
<holycow> install via command line
<pag> adenicio, apt-cache policy packagename  tells if the package is installed or not
<holycow> pag: ah good point forgot about that
<holycow> Gun_Monkey: also, konqueror happens to be a web  browser
<holycow> lol
<holycow> its really a swiss army knife
<holycow> its one of the most amazing tools i've run into
<celeste> anyone awake?
<holycow> lots of people entering and leaving
<celeste> I'm trrying to dl amsn any ideas on how i would go about installing the tar.gz?
<celeste> I'm newber that n00b
<holycow> this is the most bizarre channel traffic i've ever seen
<holycow> celeste: why download it?
<holycow> kubuntu and ubuntu have all the software you will need in a central repository
<holycow> kill your download and delete that file
<holycow> celeste looking for rest of information
<pag> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<holycow> celeste: you probably don't want to use amsn
<holycow> its not a very good client
<pag> celeste, enable universe (if it isn't already enabled) and type " sudo apt-get install amsn " into the konsole
<holycow> you should try installing gaim, it does gtalk, msn, aim and lots of other networks
<holycow> i would instead try using adept package manager instead and install gaim, much much better client
<pag> holycow, you're right, but it's one of the very few in which ie. file transfer work
<holycow> *nod*
<pag> holycow, Kopete rocks \,,/  ;)
<holycow> oh haven't tried that yet, yes try kopete as well too
<holycow> pag: good point :)
<holycow> sorry i come from gnome very recently i haven't learned all th ekde apps
<holycow> :)
<pag> celeste, I'd personally reccomend you KMess if you need only msn, KMess has pretty much everything needed for average user, and it's a KDE app, so it also looks far nicer than amsn
<lorolol> hi
<lorolol> why XINE konqueror plug-in isn't working?
<lorolol> just axing
<lorolol> mplayer works fine
<lorolol> I'd like EVERYTHING to work flawlessly
<holycow> axing?
<holycow> you mean asking
<combo> - if i made something wrong in xorg.conf (i wanted to install AIGLX) and i backed it up how can i restore it ? kubuntu doesn't work - there is only black screen ... ?
<holycow> i don't think anyone here knows what axing is
<lorolol> ax is ghetto style
<pag> combo, ctrl+alt+f1  gets you to a console
<lorolol> or aks
<lorolol> aksing
<holycow> combo: there is some odd stuff happening with kdm, i had to switch to gdm to resolve those issues
<holycow> combo: not sure what that is.  with kdm still installed i had to reboot to get the login form once again
<lorolol> so anybody know why Xine isn't working as a plugin?
<lorolol> why is then listed in Konqueror if isn't working?
<holycow> lorolol: flawlessly is a mighty high standard
<combo> ok, i think i'm gonna make it ;) thanks a lot ^^
<lorolol> that makes no sense
<holycow> lorolol: why don't you ask the xine plugin developers instead of bothering us with esoteric nonsense?
<lorolol> holycow: mplayer works
<holycow> why are you using xine anyway?
<holycow> mplayer is better
<pag> combo, log in from there, type  "sudo apt-get install irssi" and come that way to chat with us  or if you know exact locations, then  sudo cp /path/to/backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf  should also work
<lorolol> why shan't Xine?
<holycow> because we don't support xine, kapish?
<holycow> we support installing ubuntu and minor user issues
<holycow> that is a question for the xine developers
<holycow> ask them
<holycow> i appreciate you want perfection, that would be great, you are just asking the wrong people, thats all
<combo> pag, oh no, no! i've just modded xorg.conf, and i'm doing startX now. but last time when i made it i had to have a format of hdd :D
<combo> pag, so i'm asking you guys for the future what to do, how to fix it :D
<holycow> combo: well i removed kdm and installed gdm
<pag> combo, oh.. so as I said.. copy the backup over the original, and you'll be fine :)
<combo> and the future is just now :) see ya soon  - CTRL+ALT+BCKSPC :)
<holycow> i haven't had time to look into a kdm specific fix
<george2002> http://www.fotozone.es/foto/31,2007/fotozone_103074.jpg venezuela
<combo> pag, i 've just coppied :)
<pag> holycow, why? :O  KDM works just fine  (in fact, better than GDM)
<holycow> pag: you can't restart it
<holycow> it just hangs and does some absolutely bizarre stuff
<holycow> i was actually dissapointed, i haven't been happy with gdm at all
<lorolol> holycow: that's a not a preofessionl attitude. Should be, "we apologize for the incovenince and thanks for bring that up we will forward the issue with Xine as soon as possble to the proper department and ensure that WILL WORK FLAWLESSLY with the fine Kubuntu distro. We will notify you of the progress." Your answer sounds of a mediocre person that's content with a borken system, just like m$$$
<holycow> lorolol: you are welcome to ask for a refund
<holycow> this is a community not a business
<holycow> no one here gets paid
<holycow> thus its much more productive to expect speaking to a human than a customer service robot monkey
<holycow> and frankly i owe you nothing
<lorolol> holycow: that doesn't mean stuff should be borked. The community should strife for the best
<holycow> lorolol: what do you expect me to do about it?
<holycow> if you want to pay me, i would be happy to put on the happy customer service monkey face that peretends to care
<holycow> however this is a community, you are right it should work
<lorolol> don't know
<holycow> as part of the community it is now part of your responsibility to track down the dev team and use their communication protocol to let them know there is an issue
<Gun_Monkey> internet radio isn't as good as it used to be
<holycow> lorolol: i only sound like a jerk because windows users are trained that 'customers are always right'
<lorolol> true
<holycow> even when they didn't pay for anything
<holycow> it just rubs me the wrong way thats all, my appologies
<holycow> i really should of just said this is the wrong channel for that issue, while it should be taken care of and i agree
<pag> holycow, no one expects *you* to do anything about it - you still shouldn't say "we don't support $unworkingThing"  since we support pretty much everything related to (k)ubuntu...
<dolemite01> well on one hand ubuntu/kubuntu attempts to tout itself as the david against the MS Goliath, so when people find its flaws it merely allows them to back the Goliath who almost always wins, otherwise when it didn't, why would they have put it in the bible?
<holycow> pag: i will deffer to that, i'm learning the protocols
<holycow> lorolol: i stand corrected
<lorolol> isn't Xine Amaroks main engine?
<Gun_Monkey> gotta restart
<lorolol> xine=Amarok=qt=kde=xine=Kaffeine=k3b
<lorolol> mm... is not that they are completely DETACHED thigns
<lorolol> things
<holycow> dolemite01: i really don't think we should position our self as alternative to ms
<pag> lorolol, amarok uses xine - yes.
<dolemite01> lorolol might i suggest $ sudo apt-get install vista thx
<lorolol> that's mainly WHY I found it strange
<lorolol> that's all
<holycow> i think we  have our own strengths and weaknesses
<lorolol> didn't mean to bitch
<holycow> our greatest strength is FREEDOM and i thin kthat is what we should be selling
<lorolol> actually what I do, whenever someone comes to me for assitance. The first thing I do is wipe out m$$ XP without axing.
<lorolol> That's my policy
<holycow> lorolol: no problem :) you mean well
<holycow> lorolol: do me a favour hawever, stop typing axing
<lorolol> if they don't like it go to Best Buy pay $300 for configuring your shitty McAffe firewall
<holycow> do you reinstall winxp or install linux?
<lorolol> linux
<holycow> lorolol: actually you are correct about that
<lorolol> I wipe out XP and put linux
<holycow> its cheaper to buy a new win box at wallmart than to have it professionally reinstalled
<lorolol> although recalcitrant in the beggining they actually end up liking it
<holycow> to do it right takes about 4 hours if you are lucky in terms of transferring all their data and have all the software cds to install
<dolemite01> whats that supposed to say reluctant?
<dolemite01> if so you f'd that word up all to hell
<lorolol> dolemite01: actually recalcitrant cause they m$$ XP attachment/brainwashing annoys me the hell out of me
<holycow> lorolol: although its probably a bit rude to wipe out their xp and install linux
<lorolol> although I don't start ranting about, I remain pretty calm
<dolemite01> new rule: you can't use big words then mispell a small word next to it
<holycow> lol
<combo> pag, thanks the Lord that u told me to use CTRL+ALT+F1... else i had to have a HDD format again :] 
<lorolol> I know is rude, too bad :-D
<holycow> dolemite01: haha
<posingaspopular> how do i get the sound/volume icon back to where it was before
<dolemite01> i suppose if you were a mechanic and one had a person who forgot to change their oil in the BMW, you'd force them to drive away in a taurus?
<lorolol> holycow: besides believe it or not many if not all EXPECT YOU to find a freaking pirated copy of XP
<lorolol> that's what gets me
<posingaspopular> ? in kubuntu fesity, there used to be a volume knob next to the clock, and now i can't find it or figureout how to put it back
<holycow> add the system tray to your panel, or move system tray to right position
<lorolol> and I am supposed to brake a leg find all the drivers, locate a pirated copy and so and so?
<pag> posingaspopular, add applet to the panel -> sound mixer (or something like that)
<holycow> lorolol: ah if its pirated yeah, there mgiht be something to that idea
<holycow> you don't have a choice then
<holycow> you haveto refuse to install even if they provide the cd
<pag> !offtopic | holycow, lorolol
<ubotu> holycow, lorolol: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<holycow> true true sorry
<lorolol> by the way I have no qualms about using pirated m$$ XP :-DDD. In fact is the only way I would use XP at all
<holycow> i refuse to pay them a dime my self but i don't use their stuff
<posingaspopular> whoa that messed up somehow
<lorolol> I APOLOGIZE!!! PLEASE DON'T KICKE ME!!
<holycow> oh wait offtopic haha got me
<combo> pag, can u examine what is wrong with my XORG.xonf ?! (ATI Radeon 9600)   http://wklej.org/id/19b1899847   i had to restored my previous file... r u acquainted with xy ? :)
<dolemite01> so if the Kubuntu doesnt find the windows install during the guided setup, what are my options
<dolemite01> QTParedit finds it, i might just resize windows partition with that and let kubuntu find the free space, see what happens
<dolemite01> would that be best case?
<lorolol> dolemite01: forget about XP??
<holycow> yes it would dolemite01
<pag> combo, sorry... could you rephrase the last part of your sentece, I didn't understand it
<posingaspopular> that's the right one, but it looks horrible
<lorolol> any tricks that I am forgetting about full fledge K installation?
<dolemite01> dude seriously, its ok to not like xp, but trying to make ppl converts isnt cool either
<lorolol> oh I know I have a problem with audacity
<dolemite01> i have to use XP for school, OneNote has no equivalent in linux, and some testing software is windows only, just how it is
<lorolol> it says that it doesn't have an output device
<lorolol> dolemite01: I enjoy it
<combo> pag, it meaned something like 'do you know how to change xorg.conf so it can works' ? :)
<pag> combo, umm... Does ati support aixgl?  I've heard their closed driver doesn't, do you happen to know about OS?
<combo> pag, - and also AIGLX work
<pag> combo, so now X doesn't launch at all?
<combo> last month when i had Ubuntu AIGLX (with Beryl) works very well
<combo> pag, yes
<combo> pag, now i changed OS on Kubuntu, and i can't fix it
<pag> combo, does it give any errors?
<posingaspopular> got it. thanks pag
<dolemite01> qtparted is saying drive has one bad sector, so it wont resize :/ any idea what else i could use to resize it
<combo> pag, nope, only black screen and text cursor blinkink in the left corner
<pag> combo, ok.. and does it start with "startx" command?
<combo> i didn't tried
<lorolol> audacity isn't working
<combo> pag, i just pushed CTRL+ALT+F1 (as u told me) and restored backup file
<pag> combo, try, since it should give some errors
<lorolol> any ideas?
<pag> lorolol, disable arts
<combo> pag, ok... brb
<combo> pag, oh... one more when i'm pushing CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE it doesn't work... :]  i have to reboot all the system
<combo> pag, it shows black screen with this text cursor and nothing works
<pag> combo, even after backspace ctrl+alt+f1 should work..
<holycow> combo: try reinstalling kd maybe?
<combo> pag, after launchong console this way (CTRL+ALT+F1) ... let's see
<holycow> kdm even
<lorolol> pag: where
<lorolol> so /dev/dsp output in audacity is ok?
<lorolol> where do I disable arts GLOBALLY?
<lorolol> is a poain the... to go app by app
<pag> lorolol, somewhere in the kcontrol
<pag> sound & multimedia -> sound system -> take the tick from the box "enable Sound Sys."
<pag> lorolol, remember, that you have to re-enable it after you're done with adacity
<lorolol> pag: are you talking about Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<lorolol> pag: I don't see Sound and Multimedia
<pag> lorolol, Kubuntu...
<pag> lorolol, alt+f2 and type kcontrol
<combo> pag: after STARTX in console it gives some text... a lot of text and the last 2 lines (i notified) is:   http://wklej.org/id/b3e0cf60a5   -it doens't work at all :/
<frySt> kcontrol ownz, very good control centre... only thing that makes me sad that i wont recognise my gameport/sidewinder
<Simon_Lost> hi peeps
<frySt> hi
<pag> combo, sorry, I don't know what might be causing that problem
<Gun_Monkey> anyone know a good streaming music station?>
<Simon_Lost> talking about problems, I can't get feasty fawn to completely shut down a pc
<frySt> Gun_Monkey  i recommend u to try streamtuner
<Simon_Lost> and not even login as root
<frySt> nice tool and you can even record
<combo> pag, ok... but thanks anyway u were trying :)
<frySt> Simon_Lost  that souns really weird, maybe try magicSysRQ?
<pag> Simon_Lost, whenb you press the shutdown it gives you the black screen?
<Simon_Lost> when I ask for a shutdown, I get to the Kubuntu screen with the empty bar
<Simon_Lost> and stays there
<pag> Simon_Lost, hmm... might be the same issue - try adding force=acpi  to kernel bootline and see if that helps
<Simon_Lost> ah yes about this
<Simon_Lost> I would gladly do it
<lorolol> hi
<Simon_Lost> but I could not access to root  accreditation
<lorolol> Firefox says NO-VIDEO when playing stream online!!! Both Konqueror and Opera work fine!!
<pag> Simon_Lost, sudo ;)
<waylandbill> !root
<Simon_Lost> I confess my noobness
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pag> Simon_Lost, so you'll need  kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<frySt> ..and if it still wont shutdown try alt+print+O
<Simon_Lost> I will try it right away
<dogg> what is a program i can get to convert wma's to mp3
<Simon_Lost> funny thing is mylaptop does great, I am on it right now on kubuntu
<pag> Simon_Lost, and btw; that you'll have to reboot before that 'fix' will take effect, so don't expact it to work as soon as you've added it
<Simon_Lost> it's a customers' pc which gives me issues
<pag> dogg, sounkonverter
<Simon_Lost> okidokes
<pag> dogg, you'll also need lame and maybe w32codecs
<dogg> where do i get those? synaptic?
<Gun_Monkey> heh, still practicing installations on linux
<pag> dogg, synaptic / adpet/ apt-get  you choose :)
<pag> adept even
<dak> hrm
<yotux> is there any way to fix this "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<holycow> hahahaha
<holycow> you assholes
<holycow> you got me with the ctrl / print / o
<holycow> hehehe
<holycow> :)
<holycow> v v good
<holycow> i dind't know about that
<Simon_Lost> mmm
<arun_> i removed the taskbar from the panel, how do i add it back
<Simon_Lost> my kernel line already has acpi=off do I replace this or simply add at the end of the ine
<lorolol> mplayer Apple streams says (NO VIDEO) then it crashes
<lorolol> any ideas?
<Simon_Lost> line
<pag> arun_, right click on panel -> add applet -> taskbar
<arun_> excellent, thanks pag
<pag> Simon_Lost, I don't know.. you'll have to try.. start with removing that line and see if it works then - if it doesn't try forcing acpi etc..
<lorolol> the same with OPERA only konqueror works with Apple Trailers
<lorolol> is this some sort of sabotage?
<frySt> holycow  u arent ment to tryout everything :p
<holycow> that was trully funny, i completely wasn't expecting it to do that
<frySt> magic sys rq is great if system hangs and wont let it shut down or smth .. send commands directly to the kernel
<arun_> wow my entire panel looks sexy now
<bjwebb> hi where is the home icon located
<arun_> with transparency and everything
<holycow> frySt: is that what it does?
<bjwebb> the actual picture
<lorolol> oddly enough now mplayer internet plugin now is working with Xine instead of Mplayer
<holycow> its such a bloody strange shortcut
<arun_> but it seems to be pseudo-transparency.. which sucks.. any ideas?
<frySt> afaik, im not an expert but i think i read this on wikipedia :>
<holycow> frySt: so if your system completely hangs that should get it
<frySt> u can do alt+print+h and look in console to see what other options are avail.
<holycow> i doubt it will work if the kernel has oopsed, kb won't be getting any input to the kernel
<dogg> im trying to use my bluetooth file transfer program on my friends cell phone but it wont locate his phone
<frySt> still i want to play sonic with my gamepad but it wont work :(
<lorolol> ok it's working now!!!
<lorolol> kewl
<lorolol> :-)
<lorolol> HOTT!
<holycow> frySt: i orderdere one of these --> http://www.geekstuff4u.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=521
<holycow> i'll be playing all of those on emulators
<frySt> unfortunately i dont got that kind of money :( poor student
<frySt> i dont even have TV set so i made roms from my old sega genesis games and now want to play them on linux
<frySt> everything worked fine, except for the freaking gamepad
<frySt> neither original genesis pad nor my old MS sidewinder
<arun_> how do i remove the frame around the kpf icon on the panel?
<frySt> and I did everything i could think of and read every how-to that i found
<arun_> can i have the taskbar separate from the panel?
<frySt> arun_  u can and its not that hard to find
<frySt> add to panel.... external taskbar
<arun_> frySt: i dont see an external taskbar
<arun_> option
<arun_> ahh add new panel, you mean
<arun_> nice
<frySt> jeah i ment :o
<arun_> i wish the panel had real transparency and not just pseudo transparency
<holycow> kde4 should change a lot of that
<holycow> kwin is supposed to have built in everything  beryl is going for
<arun_> kde4 will have real transparency?
<holycow> well kwin is recreating beryl/compiz
<holycow> thus everything will inherit whatever it has
<arun_> and that will be without bugs? native effects and transparency?
<holycow> when is kde ever without bugs?
<holycow> if you have few hundred million lying around feel to donate to properly fund dev teams tho
<arun_> i don't have any bugs right now
<arun_> everything works nicely
<arun_> brb
<holycow> dumbass
<frySt> :>
<frySt> most important think how the panel looks
<frySt> -k+g
<celeste> Thanks you people are AWESOME
<frySt> ^^
<celeste> now,  does anyone know of a messenger program for linux
<dogg> my Ktorrent crashed due to Signal 11, how do i fix that? i went to bugs.kde.org but it isn't helping me
<celeste> that allows you to video chat?
<frySt> i think kopete is able to do this but im not 100% sure :>
<frySt> newer owned a webcam :<
<arun> when i apply shadows to windows, the shadows apply to the bouncing icons as well (the ones that appear when you launch a program)
<arun> is there anyway to disable the shadows for just the icons?
<grizm> dogg, here are the newest ktorrent packages; http://ktorrent.org/index.php?page=downloads
<celeste> how do i add terminal to my open with drop down menu in mozilla?
<celeste> sorry "open with"
<frySt> hm
<frySt> what you mean by that?
<dogg> grizm> can i use apt-get to install that
<frySt> on the site, it says so
<celeste> i mean
<celeste> how do I source terminal so it shows up where "archive manager" does?
<grizm> dogg> no, you download the package, opena terminal and type; sudo dpkg -i ktorrent****
<celeste> in the drop down menu
<frySt> i still dont get you, maybe its me, im a bit stupid sometimes hehehehe :(
<frySt> what drop down menu exactly?
<jerware> hi
<jerware> i have a problem with vlc.  it play all wmv files except for the cbt nuggets.
<frySt> hi there
<frySt> i dont know what cbt nuggets are, but have you tried mplayer?
<lorolol> hi
<dogg> grizm> it said "dpkg: error processing ktorrent (--install)"
<lorolol> in genereal for instance digikam-doc <--- are these docs for developers or for user as a manual?
<lorolol> thanks
<lorolol> I see that a lot
<frySt> doc for users, -dev-doc and -dbg-doc is there too
<grizm> dogg, did you download the correct package?
<dogg> maybe not let me check
<lorolol> can someone answer my question pelase?
<lorolol> I'd appreciate it
* jerware is downloading mplayer
<frySt> i tried to, maybe u overlooked it
<Simon_Lost> it's getting worse iiiiirk
<lorolol> frySt: oh my bad
<lorolol> ok thanks
<lorolol> frySt:  so are those helpuful for n00b ppl?
<Simon_Lost> if I change the "acpi=off" in the kernel line then I get a double blinking on my keyb at bootup and kubuntu won't load
<lorolol> wine is there more like for placebo effect right?
<frySt> :>
<dogg> grizm> ok i got it installed thanks
<frySt> depends, I personally almost never install them :>
<lorolol> since everytime I ax here for help in installing those I am scared away about catching viruses and so on
<grizm> no prob
<frySt> but most of the time they contain usefull info
<lorolol> besides everything that wine runs is mad old
<frySt> depends on the software in question too
<frySt> not each piece is selfexplanatory..
<lorolol> frySt: I don't no stinky docs, prolly man pages sometimes
<frySt> :>
<lorolol> *need
<frySt> right.. who needs help for gui tools
<frySt> "apply: this button appies the current settings"
<frySt> "close: this button terminates the application"
<frySt> i say: "OH, REALLY?!"
<lorolol> I made a rather stupid mistake I made a separate partition 1G for /var and 500MB for / . Now /tmp is inside / and I realize a lot multimedia apps use /tmp for processing HUGE amounts of data
<lorolol> and I only got free for /tmp like 200MB
<lorolol> how can I mount /tmp inside /var?
<lorolol> something like this /var/tmp
<lorolol> thanks
<lorolol> even /var with 1G doesn't look very good for like Video and Music processing
<grizm> lorolol, many apps let you specify a tmp file
<arun> where can i install the tango icon set from
<adydas> quick question, am i right in reading online you can get 2 x ide drives and use mdadm to do raid?
<lorolol> grizm: ok
<lorolol> why audacity keeps complaining about no audio device found even though I set kcontrol to use ALSA?
<lorolol> please help
<holycow> adydas: yes
<lorolol> I am sick of this
<grizm> lorolol, you have to stop the artsd server for audacity
<lorolol> lorolol: but I don't have that as default
<grizm> it probably stiull runs as a daemon
<jerware> mplayer gives an error saying "Error selecting video output device"
<jerware> doesent it work out of the box?
<grizm> lorolol, first try "killall artsd" in a terminal before starting audacity
<Mouseball> Anyone have an article on how to install winrar? i can't find it in the lists on adept
<arun> anyone here using the tango icon theme?
<Ace2016> HI all
<arun> Hey Ace2016
<Simon_Lost> dang it, this is not working
<Ace2016> how do i read from a UDF disk?
<lorolol> grizm: ok I did it. But how do I remove farts for good?
<lorolol> grizm: still same error
<grizm> lorolol, http://www-users.york.ac.uk/~raa110/audacity/linux.html#alsa
<lorolol> grizm: thanks
<grizm> lorolol, some more tips; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Audacity
<combo> how can i install JRE on firefox ?  i downloaded *.bin file extracted it and what now? how can i do 'ln -s'? (i have Kubuntu 7.04 amd64)
<lorolol> fusking retarded, how the hell is audacity still using OSS. I mean cmon is not that there is shortage of ALSA coding out there
<grizm> :-)
<lorolol> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Mouseball> !winrar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winrar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lorolol> Mouseball: it's unrar
<arun> where will the icon themes i've installed be located?
<lorolol> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frySt> /usr/share/icons/ or /pixmaps
<Novell> anyone know how I can limit what commands a user can run with kdesu ? It doesn't honor the ones defined in /etc/sudoers, had to add kdesu_stub for it to even work at all
<Gun_Monkey> time for sleep
<Simon_Lost> hmmm question
<Simon_Lost> are mkv and ogm vids functionning on kubuntu
<dvm> i have download the dsl-n. How can i install it on USB drive? Please refer me some URLs
<frySt> prolly the dsl-n homepage?
<Mouseball> sorry if someone answered already, got disconnected. Is there an equivalent to windows process explorer?
<frySt> and if it works the way dsl does its more than easy.. just boot the live cd and use the install to usb stick option
<lorolol> there is a package that isn't xine-extracodecs but under another name... I forgot, can someone help me out here?
<lorolol> got it
<lorolol> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lorolol> ok am I forgetgin anything else in terms of codecs and restricted formats?
<lorolol> what are quicktime codecs?
<frySt> apple quicktime .mov
<frySt> almost as stupid as /wmv or .rm
<lorolol> I know that, I mean what package has them
<frySt> mplayer plays them for me
<Simon_Lost> ok I'll have to try
<lemacs> Any ZFS filesystem user here?
<frySt> ah
<frySt> the package u need is w32codecs
<frySt> but be aware that it is not legal everywhere to install it
<frySt> thats also why they are not installed out of the box
<Scorpaen> i need help with GRUB install, please
<Scorpaen> my root drive is on a promise ultra133tx2 so it shows up as /dev/sda3
<Scorpaen> i need some advice
<Scorpaen> i am using a custom built kernel, stripped down for size
<Scorpaen> on GG a3
<Scorpaen> anyone awake?
<jtrz> sda3
<jtrz> and grub
<NiceGuyUK> anyone know the correct mount comand line to mount my ntfs drive as RW ?
<NiceGuyUK> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<marckie> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<arun> what's wrong with audacity
<pag> arun, it's ugly.. no other problems I can recall
<marckie> has anybody installed envy?
<marckie> i wanna install nvidia driver but am hesitant with envy
<marckie> it says here that it crashes pc
<marckie> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<pag> marckie, install the driver official way?
<arun> pag: yeah, it's ugly :)
<arun> would anyone be able to tell me that when you right click a .deb file and select install package, which font appears in the resulting installer window
<arun> i love it
<incorrect> is there a qt based ldap browser?
<Lynoure> arun: there was some font site that would detect the font based on a screenshot...
<arun> doesnt seem to be installed on my computer
<nicolai_> marckie: If you need an easy way to install the nvidia driver I suggest using KDE's own method
<arun> frostwire doesnt run for me.. any suggestions?
<marckie> nicolai: well I guess you're right
<pag> arun, you have java?
<arun> pag: i'm assuming i do, since i can run azureus
<marckie> no one else knows Kubuntu but Kubuntu... right?
<pag> !frostwire | arun
<ubotu> arun: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<nicolas_> Hi, I've got a Davicom Semiconductor 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet pci card but it doesn't work. I've googled and all I found was old info about the tulip and dmfe modules (they all said to unload tulip and load dmfe, but that was fixed in dapper).
<nicolas_> How do I get it to work?
<nicolai_> marckie: First install nvidia-glx, then go to system settings -> monitor and display -> hardware -> admin -> configure -> proprietary
<arun> pag: i tried the solution mentioned there, but i dont get any alternatives with 'sun' in them
<pag> nicolas_, hmm maybe " sudo modprobe -r tulip && sudo modprobe dmfe "
<pag> arun, so install sun-java6-jre
<nicolas_> pag tulip isn't loaded, dmfe is
<arun> pag: i tried, it says doesnt exist
<arun> i have multiverse enabled
<pag> nicolas_, oh.. hmm... try the other way around? :P
<pag> arun, are you running 64bit?
<arun> 32bit
<nicolas_> pag: already did, it's worse, it doesn't even detect there's a net card
<pag> arun, does " apt-cache searct sun-java " output anything?
<arun>  it says 'frostwire - a truly free and open source...'
<pag> nicolas_, ok.. so doesn't it work at all, or just some specific programm (ie. konq. has caused problems due the knetworkmanager)
<nicolas_> pag: doesn
<nicolas_> pag: doesn't work at all
<nicolai_> marckie: did it work?
<arun> is frostwire worth downloading? as in, does it work well?
<pag> nicolas_, ok.. try; " sudo rmmod tulip; sudo rmmod dmfe; sudo modprobe dmfe; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart "
<marckie> nicolai: sorry for the delayed reply... well im still configuring everything
<marckie> I will be posting updates if all will be good...
<marckie> thanks!
<nicolas_> pag: it doesn't an IP
<nicolas_> pag: I know the rest of the network is okay because in win dhcp worked
<nicolas_> pag: and the other pc has linux and runs okay, so the router is okay
<nicolas_> pag: it doesn't get an IP
<pag> nicolas_, ok.. sorry, but I'm out of ideas.
<nicolas_> pag: thanks for your help
<nicolas_> pag: I found out... the network admin had a MAC filter...Sorry for all the trouble. Gonna kill him >(
<pag> nicolas_, np :)
<Nahi> hello
<Nahi> can someone help me in a laptop battery monitoring problem ?
<frySt> hi, i wonder if its possible to check wheter my soundcards gameport is broken
<maverick_> anyone knows about this issue, how can i disable fsck 1.40-wip from starting on boot?!
<arun> Hey Nahi
<Nahi> hello arun
<arun> Nahi: what laptop battery monitoring problem
<Nahi> i have a problem when i unplug my laptop my battery monitor keeps showing its charging and when its not doing that its take a lot of time to tell me switching to battery mode or to ac mode like 3 -6 mins
<pag> maverick_, you want to disable it totally or just not to check your HDs?
<arun> which laptop do you have?
<Nahi> i have hp compaq nx9000
<Nahi> i've unplug it for 5 mins now and it still showing its plugged in
<maverick_> pag: not to check my HDs
<pag> maverick_, iirc you can disable it in fstab...
<pag> maverick_, probably the last number of the line should be changed to 0
<maverick_> pag: any idea how to edit the fstab file?!\
<pag> maverick_, kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<maverick_> thank you
<maverick_> pag: thank you
<Gentine> Shit, jews.
<pag> maverick_, I'm not sure it it works, so don't thank me before it does ;)
<arun> For some reason i can't type anything into the frostwire search boxes
<pag> !language | Gentine
<ubotu> Gentine: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arun> if i type something it doesnt show
<arun> but the cursor blinks
<arun> why is that
<Nahi> hello:  i have a problem when i unplug my laptop my battery monitor keeps showing its charging and when its not doing that its take a lot of time to tell me switching to battery mode or to ac mode like 3 -6 mins
<maverick_> pag: i'll restart now and see...brb
<Gentine> ubuntu.
<Gentine> Ubun2
<maverick_> pag: thx, it worked.
<Nahi> hello:  i have a problem when i unplug my laptop my battery monitor keeps showing its charging and when its not doing that its take a lot of time to tell me switching to battery mode or to ac mode like 3 -6 mins
<icefox> Would it be possible to get the iceweasle packages in kubuntu?
<Ragol> has anyone else tried burning cds/dvds with current lenovo desktop models?
<Ragol> I can't use their internal drive, but an external usb-burner works fine
<icefox> I mean do I just have to find a dev to maintain the package or is does kubuntu not allow some packages?
<arun> Nahi: the power monitor seems to be a bit faulty in some laptops
<pag> icefox, you can always start maintaining them yourself - they might even be accepted to Universe :)
<Nahi> arun; but when i reboot its runs okay for the next few days then this starts to happen
<icefox> Universe?
<pag> icefox, community OS repo
<icefox> debian already has the packages so it might be as simple as pulling it down to kubuntu
<Ragol> I think it's somehow related to the fact, the the cd/dvd-burner is not a ide model anymore, it's using sata...
<Ragol> any ideas?
<Ragol> or should I just file a bug report with enough information?
<Nahi> !seen *!*@auh-b13734.alshamil.net.ae
<pag> icefox, true... you can discuss packaging and related stuff on #ubuntu-motu
<icefox> ok, thanks
<Nahi> would anyone offer me some information please
<Nahi> i cant find anything on the forum about this issue
<pag> Nahi, I'd love to, but unfortunatly I have no experience in laptops what-so-ever. try asking again in a few hours and maybe someone knows the answer :)
<Nahi> okay thank you:>
<Nahi> i dont want to reboot when i do it will be fixed but still it will be the same after few days
<Nahi> ;p
<Nahi> box's uptime is:  06:37:23 up 7 days,  5:44,  1 user,  load average: 0.37, 0.67, 0.92
<Nahi> last time it crashed cause of amarok :@
<Ragol> so, no one has any info about k3b with sata dvd/cd-burners?
<Daller> Can anyone help me setting up a local printer?
<Tursi> je tu nejaky cech co se vyzna ?
<Daller> My problem is that the "local printer" in system settings is greyed out... how can that be?
<pag> !cz | Tursi
<ubotu> Tursi: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Tursi> jo diky
<[ifroog] > se7en^Of^9, hi..
<jerry> lang leve linux
<Nahi> lang leve o.O
<Nahi> u mean long live ?
<Nahi> ;p
<jerry> hehe, i tought it was a dutch channel
<nosrednaekim> nah.... thats chinese for "die soon"
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Nahi> looooooooool
<Nahi> konishiwa
<jerry> hehe
<Nahi> thats japanese for how r u
<Nahi> loool
<jerry> i'm now a proud linux only user
<nosrednaekim> kounwi!
<jerry> fuck windows
<Nahi> jerry; hell yeh ;p
<Nahi> windows sux
<jerry> i only use a virtual machine for photoshop :-)
<nosrednaekim> which is nosrednaekim-oriental for "quit the crap"
<Nahi> plus anyone seen vista?
<nosrednaekim> indeed I have.... its not all that bad.
<Nahi> its a mixture of *nix/mac in one
<Nahi> but it sux
<nosrednaekim> in looks.
<Nahi> lol
<jerry> vista sux also] 
<Nahi> yeh
<jerry> user right damn crapy
<jerry> *rights
<Nahi> all microsoft ever did was copy other people ideas
<Nahi> LOSERS
<jerry> linux ideas also
<jerry> stupid fucks
<pag> guys.. I'd like to remind you that this channel should be kept family fiendly - so watch your language please.
<Nahi> yes
<jerry> oke sorry
<Nahi> jerry; yeh no swearing dude
<dthacker> ! language | jerry
<ubotu> jerry: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jerry> blame me
<Nahi> anyways bill gates sux and microsoft does too ;p
<jerry> the package managment is  more powerfull than linux exe files
<[ifroog] > Nahi, could you explain :D sounds interesting ..!!
<Nahi> after i saw vista im never using windows ever again
<jerry> me 2 ;-)
<Nahi> first its a copy paste of mac and *nix
<Nahi> then it took me 10 mins to connect to wireless network
<jerry> i tought no vista for jerry,
<jerry> pff
<jerry> crappy
<Nahi> would not lie and tell u its ugly the graphics are amazing but its all stolen and not originally invented
<jerry> the soundblaster live 5.1 is not support anymore
<jerry> in linux it works great and it is a good audioplate :P
<Nahi> yeh a lot of stuff isn't compatible
<frySt> now just tell me how to get gamepad going on oldass sb live! player 1024
<frySt> :)
<frySt> loaded all modules with sudo modprobe like the how-to said
<frySt> but nothing worked.. there simply are no /dev/js or /dev/input/js nodes createda
<jerry> i dont use the gameport
<frySt> and if i try to make them myself it says no device found
<frySt> i have to use it
<jerry> do you game in linux?
<frySt> yeah :>
<runlevelten> God yeah
<jerry> i game Ut2004
<frySt> me quakeworld and q3a
<jerry> nice
<frySt> and oldass sega roms
<frySt> but it sux without the gamepad
<jerry> my feeling in linux is that everything is smoother
<jerry> windows lags verry much when you install crappy software
<frySt> .i.e. ms updates
<jerry> hehe al the articles on internet sometimes, windows crashes by microsoft updater ***lollll
<frySt> update should be renamed into spyware-installer
<frySt> :>
<jerry> microsoft-lag-installer
<Nahi> lol
<frySt> hehe ure dutch, with that @home cable
<runlevelten> arrrrrrgggg.
<jerry> payed-crap-installer
<frySt> used to have that too, until recently when i moved to aachen
<jerry> how do you mean @home cable? no problem with that
<runlevelten> Anyone found pylint+eric3 broken in feisty?
<frySt> me neither
<pag> !offtopic | jerry, frySt
<ubotu> jerry, frySt: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<frySt> rox, very fast but u can see user-id in ip
<frySt> that sux.
<frySt> but i dont have it anymore because i moved to germany
<frySt> hee
<marckie> whats up?
<marckie> what's better?
<marckie> synaptic or adept?
<marckie> i like both...
<frySt> 6 hours solid waste in trying to fix that gamepad/joystick under linux, THATS up
<jerry> im off, bye people
<frySt> goede middach
<jerry> some 2 you
<marckie> haha...
<runlevelten> !better | marckie
<ubotu> marckie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<pag> marckie, synaptic has more options than adept iirc... apt is best (imho) :)
<marckie> yeah i guess so...
<runlevelten> I think synaptic is a lot better than adept - nicer interface, more stable.
<marckie> i also use apt when im in a hurry..
<runlevelten> I also think it should be standard in kubuntu.
<marckie> mmmm...
<nosrednaekim> no, Adept IS better.
<nosrednaekim> but synaptic is a little easier to sue
<nosrednaekim> *use
<frySt> apt-get moo
<frySt> ;)
<marckie> does anybody used the compiz fusion with the aquarium thinggy?
<marckie> haha...
<pag> aptitude moo  is funnier :)
<nosrednaekim> marckie: haha heard about that.... i'm waiting until compiz fusion is stable...
<nosrednaekim> did you see the paper airplane plugin?
<Daller> How do I move kmails accounts to a new computer?
<nick_> 
<marckie> nosrednaekim: well i really wanted to try it out...
<nosrednaekim> kmail's settings and mail is stored in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail
<Daller> I moved the entire directory to the new computer, but the passwords seems to be lost!
<marckie> Linux is so... great i cant wait...
<frySt> '>
<Daller> The passwords are NOT saved in kwallet, by the way!
<frySt> it can be a pita too
<frySt> but its certainly fun
<pag> Daller, ~/kde/share/config/kmailrc  maybe?
<marckie> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<marckie> I have that error in Firefox
<marckie> I already installed the swf (flash player)
<pag> !flash | marckie
<marckie> Cant watch flash in web
<ubotu> marckie: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Daller> pag> thank you! - you just saved my day!
<pag> np :)
<yotux> can anyone offer some help with this: bin/sh: Can't access tty;
<Daller> Is anyone familiar with the "greyed out"-issue in creating a printer in system settings?
<Daller> When I start the printer-wizard from system settings, I can't select "local printer" because it's greyed out...
<Daller> ...The printer is supported! (It runs fine on my old computer)
<Daller> Any ideas?
* genii sips on a large black coffee
<pag> Daller, not sure... maybe it requiers root-priveledges
<Daller> I've tried that also... not any better... Weird issue...
<Daller> But what may be that cause for this behaviour?
<Daller> ...could it be that it doesn't recognize any printer on my usb/parallel ports?
<Simon_Templar> hi again
<Simon_Templar> not like I enjoy it but I need to open two ports
<Daller> The printer is connected with a USB-Parallel converter (which I also checked on another machine!)
<Simon_Templar> how would I tell ubuntu to do this ?
<tfreire> I was able to build fop without hassle on my system. Now, I would liek to make a .deb package, and possibly contribute it to the ubuntu repositories. Can anyone point me on the right directions?
<pag> !packaging | tfreire
<ubotu> tfreire: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<tfreire> thx
<nhoca> hi
<Daller> Problem adding printer: When I start the printer-wizard from system settings, I can't select "local printer" because it's greyed out...
<pag> hello nhoca :)
<hatter> i have an icon on the desktop that i cant delete, if i right click on it it says ~/home/user/Desktop/tsclient.desktop has an invalid menu entry    full.
<pag> hatter, try selecting it and pressing shift+del
<hatter> pag, that did it , thx
<hatter> do u know why that error ?
<pag> hatter, I have no idea :D it was just a lucky guess
<Nahi> hello:  i have a problem when i unplug my laptop my battery monitor keeps showing its charging
<nhoca> Nahi, try to wait a little bit. In my laptop sometimes it takes a bit to realise the battery has been unplugged
<Nahi> nhoca; i wanted for 30 mins
<Nahi> usually it shows directly
<Nahi> but now its not
<nhoca> oh...ok
<nhoca> try to reinstall the power manager
<Daller> Nahi: Is your battery recognized?
<Nahi> yes
<Nahi> it was working last night
<Nahi> now its not
<Daller> Hmm... did you upgrade?
<Nahi> yes
<Nahi> full upgrades
<genii> Aaah upgrades
<Daller> Well, and what version of *ubuntu?
<Daller> Nahi: 6.06, 7.04 or 7.10 ?
<Nahi> 7.04 i guess
<Roey> whoah, weird
<Roey> I just read
<Nahi> yes 7.04
<Nahi> ;p
<Roey> <hai> full upgrades
<Roey> <genii> Aaah upgrades
<Roey> *<Nahi>
<Roey> as
<Nahi> root@sanctuary:~# lsb_release -a
<Nahi> No LSB modules are available.
<Nahi> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Nahi> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<Nahi> Release:        7.04
<Nahi> Codename:       feisty
<Roey> <genie> allah upgrades
<Roey> weird.
<Nahi> didn't know the have a new release thow
<Daller> Nahi: 7.04 upgrades are supposed to be stable... That's weird!
<Roey> b/c genii comes from djinn in arabic
<Nahi> Daller; well if i reboot it will work
<Roey> and full + aah  sort of sounds like allah.
<genii> Roey :)
<Nahi> then after few days same problem
<Daller> New release every 6 months (if done)
<Daller> Nahi: Was that a question?
<Roey> genii:  There should be a word for interesting misreadings from two or more independent chatters
<genii> dist upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 is mostly painless but when from an earlier version if you try to shortcut it, causes some grief
<Roey> genii:  will the upgrade to gutsy gibbon be seamless?
<Nahi> my battery monitor keeps showing 100% even when unplugged
<Daller> So it's periodic... Damn... It seems like a battery recognition issue...
<genii> Roey: Since 6.10 there is an upgrade manager so if not seamless then at least not excruciating
<Nahi> Daller; no it was working for yesterday
<Daller> genii: apt-get dist-upgrade is the only way! - The GUI's are really buggy!
<Nahi> now its not
<Daller> Nahi: But rebooting helped?
<Nahi> yes
<Daller> Nahi: I have no idea...
<Nahi> which i will not do cause i really want some background processes to stay running
<Daller> Nahi: please run "cat /proc/battery" (I'm not at a laptop, so I might be wrong!)
<Nahi> root@sanctuary:~# cat /proc/battery
<Nahi> cat: /proc/battery: No such file or directory
<Daller> Hmm... can you autocomplete?
<Nahi> sorry ?
<Daller> When you write it, you can press "Tab" several times, to make it autocomplete...
<Daller> Try autocompleting with "cat /proc/"
<Nahi> nothing related to battery
<Daller> christen@christen-desktop:~$ cat /proc/Display all 162 possibilities? (y or n)
<Daller> ...and press "y" and post the output! (a lot)
<Nahi> yes
<Nahi> i did that
<Nahi> nothing related to battery
<llutz> Nahi: /proc/acpi/battery
<Nahi> root@sanctuary:~# cat /proc/acpi/battery
<Nahi> cat: /proc/acpi/battery: Is a directory
<Daller> Ilutz: Thank you!
<Daller> Nahi: Autocomplete...
<Nahi> okay
<Nahi> info alarm state
<Daller> Nahi: state
<Daller> Nahi: or info...
<Daller> Nahi: If this says 100% and "plugged in" the ACPI itself is bugged
<Nahi> present:                 yes
<Nahi> design capacity:         4400 mAh
<Nahi> last full capacity:      2016 mAh
<Nahi> battery technology:      rechargeable
<Nahi> design voltage:          14800 mV
<Nahi> design capacity warning: 300 mAh
<Nahi> design capacity low:     200 mAh
<Nahi> capacity granularity 1:  32 mAh
<runlevelten> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Nahi> capacity granularity 2:  32 mAh
<Nahi> model number:            01KT
<Nahi> serial number:           7
<Nahi> battery type:            LION
<Nahi> OEM info:                SMP-PA
<Nahi> oh sorry
<Nahi> lol
<Daller> Nahi: Pretty old laptop?
<hatter> how do i make sure beryl starts on reboot ?
<Nahi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31904/
<Nahi> Daller; no
<Nahi> its hp compaq nx9000
<Daller> Nahi: Your battery is less that 50% efficient!
<Nahi> its 2.0M intel
<pag> hatter, ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart  ?
<Daller> Nahi: Was that the output from both /info and /state?
<stdin> Nahi: check if /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ADP0/state exists
<Nahi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31904/
<Nahi> check
<Nahi> the first one i pased here was info
<Nahi> that one on pastebin is state
<Nahi> oc/acpi/ac_adapter/ADP0/state: No such file or directory
<Daller> And it's plugged in?
<stdin> Nahi: anything in /proc/acpi/ac_adapter ?
<hatter> pag, ah cool, i didnt know about the kde autostart
<Nahi> root@sanctuary:~# /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ACAD/
<Nahi> bash: /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ACAD/: is a directory
<hatter> pag, thx
<pag> hatter, np :)
<stdin> Nahi: put "ls /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ADP0/state"
<Nahi> root@sanctuary:~# ls /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ADP0/state
<Nahi> ls: /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ADP0/state: No such file or directory
<Roey> <genii> Roey: Since 6.10 there is an upgrade manager so if not seamless then at least not excruciating
<Roey> oh good
<Roey> There is something that bothers me, though
<Daller> Problem adding printer: When I start the printer-wizard from system settings, I can't select "local printer" because it's greyed out...
<stdin> Nahi: ok, "ls /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/" ?
<Roey> The Qt-KDE style really clobbers xchat's tab highlighting
<Nahi> root@sanctuary:~# ls /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/
<Nahi> ACAD
<Roey> AscendedDaniel:  interesting nick
<Roey> AscendedDaniel:  New to GNU/Linux?
<stdin> Nahi: ok, what about "cat /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ACAD/state" ?
<Nahi> root@sanctuary:~# cat /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ACAD/state
<Nahi> state:                   on-line
<stdin> Nahi: is the AC plugged in?
<Nahi> yes
<Nahi> i'll plug it out
<stdin> Nahi: see if the state changes after
<Nahi> still showing on-line
<stdin> wait a sec, and try again
<Nahi> even the icon keeps showing its plugged
<stdin> still saying "on-line" ?
<Nahi> yes
<stdin> hmm, seem that ACPI isn't working properly then
<Nahi> can i kill it and restart it ?
<stdin> no, it's not a service it's built in to the BIOS
<Nahi> oh
<Nahi> i dont want to reboot
<Nahi> :(
<stdin> I doubt you could fix it
<Nahi> but it was working before i dunno why its not now
<stdin> have you recently updated the kernel?
<Nahi> no
<Nahi> no kernel updates for 7.04
<Nahi> i updated iptables
<Nahi> few days ago
<Nahi> i did full upgrades when i installed it
<Nahi> and no kernel upgrades since then
<Daller> Nahi: Did you reboot at all since upgrade?
<Nahi> yes i did
<Nahi> only when i do kernel upgrades
<Simon_LOst> awright
<evandrocg> ceara
<Simon_LOst> <i installed firestarted and specified it to let things thru  the 2 ports I want to use
<Simon_LOst> but still filetopia says no network
<Simon_LOst> suggestions very welcome x___x
<stdin> Simon_LOst: behind a router?
<Simon_LOst> yes but both ports open on that router too, I made sure about it
<Simon_LOst> bothudp and tcp, on the router
<stdin> you forwarded the ports to your internal IP?
<Simon_LOst> to the machine's IP? yes
<Simon_LOst> but in kubuntu how to set it so tcp and undp are opened on these ports I found no way
<stdin> and firestarter will just confuse you, it's not really needed when you have a router
<Simon_LOst> what would you suggest to me ? :)
<stdin> make sure you have set the right ports to be forwarded, you don't have to do anything to "open" a port on kubuntu, it will open what ever ports it needs
<Simon_LOst> well... in my router they sure are forwarded
<Simon_LOst> but still I get told no network
<Simon_LOst> only with this app
<Simon_LOst> Filetopia
<stdin> it's something to do with that app then, see if it has a FAQ or forum
<Dr_Willis> Did an install on this box and am getting an error 21 with grub.. How annoying.
<rouzic> Hi
<Dr_Willis> got an ide drive and a sata drive. Im thinking that the OS has them in one order,. and grub sees them in the other order.
<Dr_Willis> Howdy
<rouzic> Does someone know which is the license of Kubuntu's logo?
<pag> rouzic, http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<rouzic> thanks pag :)
<ninHer> hi all
<pag> hi :)
<Dr_Willis> amazing how fast one can install Linux to a box. :)
<cloakable> Yus
<genii> Dr_Willis: Too bad about the grub thing. I had lately to set the bios in compatability modse for the sata so it looks like an IDE tot he OS
<genii> bleh typos
<Dr_Willis> genii: yea - not sure if its a grub config issue.. or if its a bios/pc issue. this is an older machine. one of the first that came out with IDE and sata. I cant recall ever hav ing it boot any os off the sata disk
<Dr_Willis> i added a 250gb ide drive to it. :) got it booting from there. will use the 500gb sata as home i guess. :)
<Dr_Willis> .75TB of storage . weee...
<genii> Dr_Willis: Even terabytes of space get chewed up fast nowadats, storing video etc etc ...
<Dr_Willis> Yep.
<genii> *nowadays*
<guybrush> hi
<Dr_Willis> picked up  500gb hd's for $100 - that will keep me for a while
<genii> I need more coffee :)
<Dr_Willis> My / was a 30gb hd!
<Dr_Willis> now its a 250 :) plus added 500gb for /home
<Dr_Willis> i can replace my huge stack of hd's for $100 which is nice.
<genii> Yup
<Dr_Willis> now it will take me a week to move all the stuff over to the 500gb hd.
<llutz> are the 500s that slow? ;)
<Dr_Willis> the other drives are now on the network box. via USB
<Dr_Willis> plus i need to take the time to sort all the junk and remove the duplicate stuff
<cloakable> Dr_Willis: What are you going to use a 250GB / for? My / is 20GB of a 40GB disk.
<guybrush> i've got a problem with my msi us54se usb wlan stick. it should have a zd1211b chipset, which supposedly works without tinkering. however I can't cennct to my AP (with WPA2). I tried to configure wpa_supplicant, but it does work right
<Dr_Willis> it really sucks space whenyou accidently have 2  whole copies of a 60 eposide tv series.
<Dr_Willis> cloakable:
<Dr_Willis> Mythtv :)
<guybrush> *doesn't*
<Dr_Willis> my 40gb was full.. - the storage drive for mythtv was almost full
<llutz> if i remove all junk/duplicates i don't need even a 20gb hdd ...
<Dr_Willis> Now the 40gb is going into an ide enclosure - for 'special' video storage. :)
<knowledge25k> hello everibody
<Dr_Willis> hi
<knowledge25k> can anybody help me with some problem im having ?
<Dr_Willis> depends on the problem. :)
<knowledge25k> i keep reciving & error message,every time i try to download something
<Dr_Willis> download with what.. and whats the message (or summary of them)
<trakinas> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<knowledge25k> like synaptic  temminal
<knowledge25k> r u still here
<cloakable> Dr_Willis: Ahhh XD
<Dr_Willis> Im right here.. you are not being very clear...
<pag> knowledge25k, what kind of errors?
<trakinas> does anyone here speak spanish? I just need help translating a song, not with ubuntu. :P
<knowledge25k> anything that i try to download i recive & error from synaptic
<NightBird> knowledge25k: what is the error?
<genii> trakina Why not just use something like babelfish online translator?
<Dr_Willis> so lets calrify this. 'you are trying to install new packages from synaptic, and you are unable to download the packages' ?
<knowledge25k> like a sudo error
<trakinas> genii: because I need it precisely. i know what the song means, but i need a good tanslation.
<pag> knowledge25k, 'like a'? incorrect password or what?
<trakinas> part of the song makes no sense at all translated by those online tools and also it does not translate some words
<Dr_Willis> knowledge25k:  you did run synaptic with 'sudo' or ksudo, or whatever its called.. 'gksu' ?
<Dr_Willis> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Dr_Willis> kdesu synaptic    - is the proper way to run synaptic
<pag> knowledge25k, or something related to /var/lock ?
<pawan> hi
<pag> !hi | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<knowledge25k> i try tat everytihing. everything i try i recive & error message
<pag> knowledge25k, what does the error say?
<s0nix> it's funny. "Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application>" ...... but 50% of time i want tu use kdesu...... the dialog for asking password did never show ..
<pag> s0nix, well that's a bug (pretty wellknown too iirc)
<knowledge25k> hello
<[ifr0g] > Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-386/build;
<s0nix> is it that hard to fix ? ;P
<[ifr0g] > what am i missing ??
<wilman> hey guys, i have a quickcam communicate but it is not detected bij my ubuntu edgy, i have installed the drivers etc but it just does'nt detect it, what to do?
<spawn57> is that a really really really new webcam?
<knowledge25k> hi;
<knowledge25k> i need help
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BlindSide> s0nix: gksu never fails ;)
<Daller> Problem setting up a printer: Local printer greyed out in printer-wizard!
<s0nix> BlindSide: ohh i know that :) ...... is this ok if i use gksudo under kde?
<BlindSide> no idea
<BlindSide> haha
<BlindSide> (ubuntu user)
<s0nix> :P
<s0nix> so, what r u doing here !!
<BlindSide> im sure it will run if u install it however
<s0nix> hehe, just kidding
<trakinas> s0nix: guess there isnt
<BluesKaj> use kdesu in the command box
<BlindSide> since i am uisng konversation right now
<Daller> s0nix: gksudo runs well under KDE
<BlindSide> yeah i wud think so
<trakinas> i use a lot of gtk based softwares.
<s0nix> perfect
<trakinas> not a loooooooot, but many of my fav are gtk... hehe
<s0nix> like?
<s0nix> im curious
<Daller> Is there a printer-guru present?
<batchaas> bonsoir a tous
<Daller> ...I'm setting up a Dell Dimension C521, and the only issued remaining, is installing the printer...
<BluesKaj> well, if you want to edit files such as sourceslist etc kdesu kate in the run command dialog box is thew way to go
<pag> !fr | batchaas
<ubotu> batchaas: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<s0nix> batchaas: #kubuntu-fr
<batchaas> ok
<CaptainApathy> hm..
<knowledge25k> any body know what that mean?Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<trakinas> !pastebin | knowledge25k
<ubotu> knowledge25k: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> knowledge25k:  what were you trying to install ?
<genii> Daller Exactly what make/model is the printer. Also does it do other things like scan, fax etc
<Daller> It's a HP Deskjet 5550 - and it runs flawlessly on another kubuntu machine... (same version)
<Daller> genii: The option "local printer" is greyed out in the printer-wizard! - what can that mean?
<genii> Daller TCP type?
<Daller> genii: TCP type? - huh? - It's local parallel
<Dr_Willis> I got a little parralel port printer->network gizmo the other day. Turned my 10 yr old laser into a network laser! ;) handy
<Daller> genii: I'm replacing an older pc with a Dell Dimension C521, and need to setup the printer on the new pc...
<Daller> genii: ...but it seems weird that it worked on the other pc, but not this...
<Dr_Willis> perhaps an ecp/parallel port setting in the biox.
<Daller> genii: But is the "greyed out"-issue due to no printers recognized, or what may cause this behaviour?
<llutz> Daller: check if cups is running
<Daller> llutz: it is!
<llutz> Daller: have you tried to add the printer in the cups-webfrontend?
<Daller> It's running through a USB-parallel converter, which is also working (tested on the other machine)
<Daller> llutz: I can't select "local" there either...
<s0nix> the "Open with" with the checkbox REMEMBER application association is supposed to work? (video file)
<Daller> I can select these device-types:
<Daller> <SELECT NAME="DEVICE_URI"><OPTION VALUE="socket" >AppSocket/HP JetDirect </OPTION><OPTION VALUE="beh" >Backend Error Handler </OPTION><OPTION VALUE="bluetooth" >Bluetooth printer </OPTION><OPTION VALUE="hpfax" >HP Fax (HPLIP) </OPTION><OPTION VALUE="hp" >HP Printer (HPLIP) </OPTION><OPTION VALUE="http" >Internet Printing Protocol (http) </OPTION><OPTION VALUE="ipp" >Internet Printing Protocol (ipp) </OPTION><OPTION VALUE="lpd" >LPD/LPR Hos
<Daller> Printer </OPTION><OPTION VALUE="smb" >Windows Printer via SAMBA </OPTION></SELECT>
<trakinas> !pastebin | Daller
<ubotu> Daller: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> Daller:  are you networked with the other pc ?
<genii> sorry for lag, work AFK
<Daller> BluesKaj: No, and the other PC is about to be disconnected and removed from the house...
<Daller> Here's the choices from cups: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31918/
<awi> hi, all
<awi> please, help me with via 6410 raid
<Daller> http://localhost:631 is inaccessible on the old machine... Can I check if cupsys is running?
<jhutchins> Daller: Need to modprobe the parallel port driver.
<Daller> jhutchins: Any ideas what module?
<knowledge25k> anybody know what that is?Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<Daller> knowledge25k: can we have the rest of the error message?
<BluesKaj> Daller , since there no linux drivers available for the printer , using cups is the way to go ...it emulates the windows drivers and makes the printer work ASFAIK . I'm using an HP Deskjet 3520 on wife'w windows pc , as a networked printer thru cups
<knowledge25k> i'm sorry.
<knowledge25k> dpkg: error processing texlive-lang-spanish (--configure):
<knowledge25k>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<knowledge25k> Setting up clvm (2.02.06-2ubuntu9) ...
<knowledge25k> Starting Cluster LVM Daemon clvmd could not connect to cluster manager
<knowledge25k> Consult syslog for more information
<knowledge25k> invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed.
<knowledge25k> dpkg: error processing clvm (--configure):
<knowledge25k>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<knowledge25k> Errors were encountered while processing:
<knowledge25k>  texlive-lang-spanish
<knowledge25k>  clvm
<knowledge25k> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jhutchins> Daller: parport_pc on this one (not ubuntu).
<BluesKaj> knowledge25k:  next time use pastebin
<jhutchins> !pastebin | knowledge25k
<ubotu> knowledge25k: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daller> jhutchins: Still greyed out...
<jhutchins> Daller: restart cups
<Daller> jhutchins: How? - i forgot the command!
<jhutchins> /etc/init.d/cupsd restart
<Daller> christen@christen-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd restartsudo: /etc/init.d/cupsd: command not found
<knowledge25k> i keep reciving & error message every time i try to download from synaptic or the root terminal?can anibody help me?
<Daller> knowledge25k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513230
<BluesKaj> knowledge25k:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jhutchins> Daller: just cups then, not cupsd.  Use tab completion.
<Daller> jhutchins: Still no local printer option!
<knowledge25k> i ready have adept manager.i sill recive error message from that to
<jhutchins> Daller: So is this thing a usb printer connected via a parallel port adapter, or a parallel port printer connected via a USB adapter?
<Daller> jhutchins: To start at the beginning, can I test if the virtual parallel-port has been setup correctly?
<BluesKaj> knowledge25k:  is adept open open ?
<knowledge25k> what do you mean
<Daller> jhutchins: Parallel-printer connected to a usb-port (dimension c521 has no parallel port)
<BluesKaj> knowledge25k:  if it is open close it ..then run in the konsole : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<knowledge25k> i still recive & error
<Daller> knowledge25k: have you ran: "sudo apt-get -f install" ???
<jhutchins> Daller: Ok, you're going to have to figure out what the USB subsystem should load when the adapter is connected and get that working then.
<BluesKaj> ok, knowledge25k ,try this, : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a , then relogin to the desktop
<knowledge25k> yes it say command-not-found: error: no such option: -f
<miles> wamp wamp
<Daller> The weird thing is that I have a similar setup running on another dimension c521 at work... 7.04, same adapter, etc...
<BluesKaj> I suspect that damn adept notifier is doing it's damage again
<miles> synaptic > adept
<Daller> knowledge25k: Try "sudo aptitude -f install"
<knowledge25k> produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more'
<BluesKaj> knowledge25k:  do you have synaptic ?
<Daller> jhutchins: [20605.704000]  drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 18 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x067B pid 0x2305
<knowledge25k> yes
<BluesKaj> open synaptic, edit/fix broken packages/apply
<Daller> knowledge25k: Is it working now?
<Daller> jhutchins_lt: [20605.704000]  drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 18 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x067B pid 0x2305
<Daller> jhutchins_lt: ...from dmesg, and lsusb: Bus 002 Device 018: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port ... everything seems to work...
<jhutchins_lt> Daller: Except cups.
<jhutchins_lt> Try just setting it up as an lp.
<knowledge25k> how do i know if it work or not?
<Daller> knowledge25k: try installing something!
<Dr_Willis> :0
<Daller> jhutchins_lt: Wow... how do I do that?
<Daller> jhutchins_lt: "LPD/LPR Host or Printer" ?
<knowledge25k> texlive-lang-spanish: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pag> knowledge25k, that package is causing problems - I'd remove it.
<Daller> jhutchins_lt: /dev/lp0 doesn't exist... isn't that bad?
<knowledge25k> how do i rmove it
<knowledge25k> i'm having problem removing it
<PhinnFort> wtf isn't KDM configured properly by default in Kubuntu?
<miles> I am running xubuntu, i just apt-got konqueror, does anyone know where it is located under the application window?
<wilman> i have a quickcam communicate installed the drivers and some webcam programs but my computer just does'nt detect the webcam
<pag> knowledge25k, try: sudo dpkg -R texlive-lang-spanish
<wilman> what to do?
<PhinnFort> if you set the right boot manager in KControl, KDM can enable you to select which OS to boot on next reboot
<pag> PhinnFort, good point - I think #kubuntu-devel is better place to ask though
<Daller> jhutchins_lt: /dev/usblp0 is present! - should i create a symlink? sudo ln -s /dev/usblp0 /dev/lp0
<knowledge25k> i recive this. produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !ecive
<knowledge25k> i Receive:Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<Daller> jhutchins_lt: If you have any input, please post at the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512628
<lewix> hi
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort: it should be in the kicker/internet
<pag> knowledge25k, ok... try sudo dpkg -r texlive-lang-spanish   instead
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> NM PhinnFort , i misinterpreted
<PhinnFort> ah, ok;)
<genii> Back
<genii> Did Daller get anywhere with the HP printer?
<knowledge25k> nothing
<boris_> where can i set that 2 click are required to start application ?
<boris_> clicks*
<pag> boris_, kcontrol -> peripherals -> mouse
<_4str1> hi : i have GPG error: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release ...
<BluesKaj> genii: no he left this message: If you have any input, please post at the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512628
<_4str1> where can i find tghis key ?
<boris_> aha thank you
<genii> BluesKaj: OK, thx
<boris_> its little different because im using dapper but i found it
<knowledge25k> how do i know if it is remove or not
<BluesKaj> genii:  strange prob, i couldn't find any linux drivers at HP , but he had it working on a different kubuntu 7.04 box.
<pag> knowledge25k, apt-cache policy texlive-lang-spanish
<genii> BluesKaj: Almost all HP will work with just a generic Postscript driver
<BluesKaj> yeah, mine does , but it's behind cups so , it's getting windows type messages
<miles> bill gates is teh uber no0b hax0r
<BluesKaj> genii:  or at least that's the way i unerstand cups works
<boris_> how can i stop konqueror showing those yellow squares when i press ctrl ?
<BluesKaj> my HP printer is hooked to windows pc on our lil network
<knowledge25k> texlive-lang-spanish:
<knowledge25k>   Installed: (none)
<knowledge25k>   Candidate: 2005.dfsg.2-5
<knowledge25k>   Version table:
<knowledge25k>      2005.dfsg.2-5 0
<knowledge25k>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<knowledge25k>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<runlevelten> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pag> knowledge25k, ok.. now everything should work
<boris_> how can i stop konqueror showing those yellow squares when i press ctrl ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Mostly I have TCP type HP printers so I just tell cups IPP printing, raw Postscript
<knowledge25k> now wat should i try
<knowledge25k> to see if it is working
<philo23> hey guys, i'm trying to access CUPS, i try to click on add new printer, and it simply says i'm not authorised, no login dialog pops up. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> genii:  wonder if he has the TCP option ..keeps talking parallel thru USB converter
<pag> boris_, it might be in accesibility options, I'm not sure though
<genii> BluesKaj: I actually have one of those, it lets you plug in a parallel-port printer to a USB port
<boris_> there is one command i have to type in Run Command
<knowledge25k> my beryl won't work
<boris_> some1 told me what i have to type in before but i had to reinstall system and i forgot it
<estoesderisa> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<boris_> !kde commands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde commands - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boris_> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> boris_, kwriteconfig --file khtmlrc --group "Access Keys" --key Enabled --type bool false
<boris_> ????
<boris_> i got dapper
<BluesKaj> genii:  my HP 3520 runs off a USB hub on wife's pc ...wonder if Daller has the USB direct option
<knowledge25k> can anybody tell me why my beryl won't work?
<pag> boris_, well that's the command they tell to do @ http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Hidden%20configuration#_Disable_the_accessibil
<BluesKaj> !beryl | knowledge25k
<ubotu> knowledge25k: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<genii> BluesKaj: It occurs to me that perhaps he has the same printer plugged in by usb-usb to one computer then by usb-parallel adapter on the second computer
<knowledge25k> what is that mean for me
<BluesKaj> genii: he has hooked up directly to his new pc , the old one is being taken out
<BluesKaj> yes knowledge25k
<boris_> ty pag i did it
<Dr_Willis> Dang it. My Nero 7 quit working on my windows box.. Anyone know a easy/fast way to convert a .avi to a dvd with linux? :)
<Dr_Willis> got a single avi file the wife wants on a dvd.  and of course she wants it NOW....
<grizm> sudo set volume wife 0
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis:  fast ? aint no such animal , devede might..prefer tovid tho
<llutz> Dr_Willis: avidemux
<BluesKaj> or ya could do nerolinux
<Dr_Willis> i dident think nerolinux did the dvd/video conversions yet.
<Dr_Willis> one of these days i got to get a dvd player for the wife that can play avi/divx files
<genii> Dr_Willis: I'm still waiting for the standalone that can do OGG
<Dr_Willis> avidemux can convert from avi to 'dvd''s  disk filelayout?
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm...
<genii> I dunno if mediacoder come for linux
<knowledge25k> yes what
<me_> hi can anyone help me pls. got everytimes the same error if i try to mount my dvd device: mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<Dr_Willis> me_:  you srure the dvd  is /dev/hda ?
<Ace2016> it won't be hda will it?
<Ace2016> ls /dev/hd*
<me_> dr_willis: no i am not but in windows its the first ide slot
<Dr_Willis> If he has his dvd disk in the first ide cable. first slot..it could be.
<Ace2016> and see what drives that shows
<Dr_Willis> i normally  use /dev/dvd  :)
<Dr_Willis>  ls -l /dev/dvd
<Dr_Willis> see whats there
<me_> ls: /dev/hd*: No such file or directory
<me_> ls: /dev/dvd: No such file or directory
<Zee1ot> hi, can someone help me with using my canon powershot sd1000 camera on feisty? it doesnt seem to detect anything
<philo23> hey guys, my CUPS seems to acting badly, any one got any ideas, it doesnt prompt me for a login when i try to administer it online then failing saying i need to login. thanks
<genii> must be more like /dev/sdX then
<Ace2016> would an sata cdrom drive show up as sd
<Ace2016> ls /dev/sd*
<morphir> devel?
<llutz> Ace2016: cdrom would be /dev/scdX
<me_>  /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5
<morphir> is this the devel channel for kubuntu?
<me_> but thats my harddisk
<Ace2016> ls /dev/scd* ??
<genii> morphir: No, it's the general channel
<aaron_> does anyone know where I coudl find some drivers for an Arheros AT5007EG network card
<morphir> #kubuntu-devel
<morphir> genii :)
<Linux_Noob> I am facing problem with system>pref>desktop effectrs there seem one massage that says composite extension is not available
<knowledge25k> i'm still receive error
<me_> aaron_: i got the same prob. let me know if u've fixed it
<me_> ls: /dev/scd*: No such file or directory
<aaron_> i have searched for few days now with little to no luck
<Linux_Noob> well I tried everything in the forum and I have downloded Envy but nothing happened
<arun> Hey everyone
<Ace2016> Linux_Noob: are you trying to install the nvidia driver?
<Linux_Noob> no I own an Ati x1600 card
<Linux_Noob> any idea
<me_> aaron_: i have to fix some other probs. try it later again. have u got a icq number or something like that. maybe we can tell each other if something solved the prob.
<arun> people still use ICQ?
<cloakable> Yes
<me_> ^^ i also have jabber
<Linux_Noob> well I have not got an icq but give me yours and I am going to add your number
<aaron_> hmm i dont
<Ace2016> Linux_Noob: well: Alt+F2 > kdesu kwrite, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if this is there
<Ace2016> Section "Extensions"
<Ace2016>         Option "Composite" "Enable"
<Ace2016> EndSection
<Linux_Noob> ok lets try this
<aaron_> does beryl work woth a ati x1200?
<me_> ace2016:  ls: /dev/scd*: No such file or directory
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Anyone know how to add Yahoo to your Konqueror search box?
<Ace2016> me_: strange, does /media/ show it?
<arun> I have four logical drives on my computer. One contains my Windows installation (40 GB, I run a dual boot), one NTFS formatted partition (40 GB), one FAT32 formatted partition (30 GB), and my Kubuntu partition (51 GB)
<me_> ace2016: just the empty folder
<acemo> in what place does kubuntu installs the php executable?
<arun> If I want to remove the NTFS partition and extend my Kubuntu partition to 90GB, how do i do that?
<pag> WhtWolfTeraDyne, the same way you add any other search?
<arun> acemo: what php executable
<Ace2016> acemo: in konqueror type apt:/ search for php and look at the file lyst
<acemo> arun: trying to get ktorrents webgui to work and it says this "Php executable isn't in default path, please enter the path manually"
<vge> or "which php" in command line
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> pag: Ok. Now if I can figure out how to add to it...
<Ace2016> oh didn't someone ask about php and ktorrent yesterday?
<BluesKaj> llutz:  I never had much luck with avidemux, have you?
<llutz> BluesKaj: sure
<knowledge25k> i need help whit my error message
<pag> WhtWolfTeraDyne, you have a link to that search? (I'm too lazy to google it up)
<BluesKaj> avi to dvd/
<acemo> Ace2016: wasnt me.. do u perhaps know how he solved it, or does this channel gets logged somewhere? =)
<llutz> BluesKaj: converting avi to mpeg2, then giving them to dvdauthor and burn with growisofs
<pag> WhtWolfTeraDyne, http://search.yahoo.com/web <- that one?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> yeah. I think so.
<knowledge25k> help me whit my tv card
<me_> ace2016: so u havent any more ideas to help me?
<angasule> hello, is there an alternative KDE package manager? Adept is a bit too buggy for us, and we're giving a linux course in mid-august, synaptic has too many extra deps
<BluesKaj> llutz:  interesting , that's sort of like tovid in the cli version
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Ah, found something in the docs. http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/konqueror/enhanced-browsing.html
<aaron_> anyone get an atheros AT5007EG network card to work wireless yet?
<knowledge25k> my tv time won't work
<pag> WhtWolfTeraDyne, yup. thats the one. 7th paragraph is what you need
<dec_> hello i am trying to add packages using adept and when it opens it tells me i don'
<Ace2016> http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9778&sid=8eea2218edc1f6c3ea05f1904d061602
<seth> angasule: kpackage
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> thanks pag.
<dec_> sorry don't have privileges to add packages
<Ace2016> angasule: try synaptic, but its gtk based, but its very good, run it with kdesu synaptic
<acemo> Ace2016: thanks
<arun> can anyone help with my partitioning questions?
<dec_> hello i am trying to add packages using adept and when it opens it tells me i don't have root privileges
<pag> dec_, kdesu adept_manager  <- try typing that in run dialog ( alt+f2 )
<angasule> Ace2016: I said a *kde* package manager and specifically mentioned why synaptic is *not* an option
<angasule> seth: thanks, downloading it now :)
<BluesKaj> dec use the password you used to loginto kubuntu
<aaron_> anyone get an atheros AT5007EG network card to work wireless yet?
<knowledge25k> cccan somebody help me with my tv time
<dec_> i just tried it and it works thank you
<knowledge25k> my tv time won't work .help me please
<seth> knowledge25k, please stop spamming the channel. You have asked 4 times in the last 6 minutes... that's too often
<seth> if someone knows, they'll help you
<knowledge25k> sorry
<Ace2016> me_: no idea, it should show up in /dev/ somewhere as dvd* or  hd* scd* or something like that
<aaron_> is it possible to use slingbox with ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> knowledge25k:  you really should do some research by yourself ..tvtime works with different graphics cards ..we don't know what your problem is until you tell us what it won't do...not just that it doesn't work'
<me_> ace2016: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13269/
<knowledge25k> it won't let me view my chanel
<arun> I have four logical drives on my computer. One contains my Windows installation (40 GB, I run a dual boot), one NTFS formatted partition (40 GB), one FAT32 formatted partition (30 GB), and my Kubuntu partition (51 GB). If I want to delete the NTFS partition and extend my existing Kubuntu partition to 90 GB how do I go about it? How risky is it?
<BluesKaj> arun: use GParted Live CD ..it works well ..a bit slow but it does the job
<BluesKaj> bnearun be prepared to be without your pc for about 3-4 hrs
<arun> BluesKaj: why Live CD?
<seth> arun, because you can't modify partitions while you're using them ;)
<arun> ahh
<BluesKaj> kinda hard to partition when yer running on it
<vge> arun: pmagic is so magic that it does it if i dont remember it wrong :)
<under2x> the kubuntu cd has gparted, no?
<arun> will GParted Live CD work well? is it very risky?
<Dr_Willis> vge:  last i used PartionMagic. it was a lve cd also..
<Dr_Willis> vge:  or it rebooted to dosmode and ran. :)
<Dr_Willis> but that was YEARS ago
<seth> PMagic can do some operations live if you're using NTFS
<BluesKaj> arun: it's the best there is
<under2x> arun: its pretty stable these days
<seth> but for some, it still reboots to DOS mode
<vge> Dr_Willis: ow? ye, i used it years ago also ^
<aaron_> i think anytime you mess with partitions its riskey
<Dr_Willis> Now a days I use qt/gparted :)
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> arun: I like the GParted liveCD. Very useful part of my toolbox.
<BluesKaj> seth partiton magic is dangerous and unstable
<Dr_Willis> There is athat Systemrescue live cd - that has the parted tools + other cool tools for ya rescue needs.
<seth> BluesKaj, no more than any partition editor is eh
<arun> aaron_: will the data on my kubuntu partition be deleted? as in, are there chances of that happening? i don't know how ext3 works, because with ntfs, you need to defrag the drive before you partition to make sure the data is safe
<BluesKaj> no seth, it's worse
<seth> used it and gparted for years, never had any issues with either
<Dr_Willis> it really SUCKS when you are resizeing a disk and the power goes out. :)
<Dr_Willis> thats teh only time i had issues.
<under2x> arun: you don't need to defrag anymore with parted
* seth too, Dr_Willis
<arun> under2x: alright, thanks
<BluesKaj> a lotta ppl are very sorry they ever heard of partition magic, seth , beleive me
<seth> ymmv I guess, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> err believe
<Dr_Willis> gotta love giving a user that cant understand that C: and D: are 2 parttions on the hard drive.. (vs 2 drives) a  Powerfull tool..  that they just dont understand..
<BluesKaj> including me , seth
<genii> Dr_Willis: or that hda2 hda3   etc are all the same hd as well :)
<arun> is GParted Live CD a GUI?
<arun> does it have a gui i mean
<jhutchins_lt> arun: Can you not work without a GUI?
<Ace2016> isn't it qtparted?
<under2x> arun: gparted is on the ubuntu cd
<pag> arun, iirc it runs fluxbox ?
<arun> cool
<vge> jhutchins_lt: muahah, somehow i saw that coming :)
<Ace2016> on the kubuntu cd its qtparted
<under2x> arun: just make sure you backup any important data, :)
<arun> just found the gparted livecd site.. looking at screenshots
<arun> under2x: can i just move the data to a partition i'm not planning to touch?
<jhutchins_lt> It is nice to at least have a menu instead of having to guess commands.
<under2x> arun: backups are serious business http://backups.ytmnd.com/
<Ace2016> copy don't move
<arun> under2x: if i copy the data to the fat32 partition (that i'm not planning to modify), then it should be safe, right?
<under2x> arun: as long as you don't blow away that partition< :)
<jhutchins_lt> arun: As long as nothing goes wrong.
<arun> under2x: well, i'm not planning to modify it in any way
<Ace2016> arun: it will be safe if its on another disk which is unplugged :D
<llutz> arun: unplanned things may happen
<jhutchins_lt> arun: You are modifying the partition table for that disk.
<Ace2016> otherwise if the entire parition table gets messed up its going to be hard to fix
<arun> now i'm scared
<llutz> you should be :)
<jhutchins_lt> arun: Good.  Make backups.
<arun> i was planning to get a external hard drive for backups, but it's going to have to wait for a month
<under2x> yeah do you have a cd burner?
<under2x> burn some cd backups
<jhutchins_lt> arun: You don't have to backup software you have sources for, just your own data.
<arun> jhutchins_It: i have a lot of data :)
<Ace2016> raid1 ftw
<llutz> arun: if you don't have a backup, your data isn't important
<Ace2016> why would anyone keep data if its not important, just delete it
<llutz> that's a modern miracle
<vge> i tought everyone had cron jobs to delete unused files after 2 days?
<cloakable> Heh
<Ace2016> its all about running out of space and getting a bigger drive, no one ever thinks about just deleting junk
<arun> yeah, i know.. i should back up. i used to have cds of backups lying all over the place, back when i had a 40gb hard drive. i recently got a new computer a few months ago, so i moved all my data to this hard drive. been planning to get an external drive to store stuff i dont use on a daily basis and to back up important stuff, but it will have to wait for another month. i guess i'll repartition then.
<arun> thanks for the help, people. i'll give gparted a shot, and try not to hose anything
<genii> Ace2016: There are some ppl today that collect and store all their old data no matter how useless like how some others are obsessive collectors of things like string or rubber bands.
<jhutchins_lt> arun: Seriously, not a bad idea to burn stuff to CD or DVD.
<jhutchins_lt> arun: I'd make a DVD burner higher priority than that external drive.
<arun> i have a dvd burner already
<llutz> jhutchins_lt: ^^ only if you're sure about the quality of media/burner/burn which is in most cases poor
<arun> but i figure if i'm going to get an external drive anyway, why burn on dvd and then copy to the external drive again?
<Ace2016> i have a collection of anime, all 220 episodes of naruto :D thats important
<Daisuke_Ido> "most"?  some peer-reviewed research on that please?
<Daisuke_Ido> even mid-grade media will last a long time if properly stored
<jhutchins_lt> llutz: It's possible for something to go wrong with any medium, but DVD is at least a passive medium - unlikely to have a total failure.
<arun> Ace2016: I have all the episodes of He-Man and the Masters of the Universe :)
<Daisuke_Ido> arun: you're proud of that? :)
<jhutchins_lt> llutz: You can be fairly certain that if a DVD is good immediately after it's burned it will still be good for several years.
<arun> yup, i love heman
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't say anything, full saved by the bell collection -_-
<arun> i used to watch it religiously on tv when i was a kid
<Daisuke_Ido> and transformers (original series, thankyouverymuch)
<llutz> Daisuke_Ido: german magazine "c't" makes continous test about burner/media-combinations and the results are awfull. if you see people going to a shop, buying the cheapest media they can get and have those tests in mind, you won#t trust their data
<Ace2016> arun: how many episodes s that?
<arun> 23 GB worth
* genii scrolls through his incomplete collection of TheMaxx
<jhutchins_lt> arun: So 5 - 10 DVD's.
<arun> haha yeah
<arun> It's 130 episodes + extras
<Daisuke_Ido> llutz: that's not peer-reviewed, it's likely paid for by the distributors of high dollar media - the simple fact is that there aren't THAT many media manufacturers, and besides, i don't need to trust THEIR data, i need to trust MY data.
<Ace2016> oh mine are only 16GB all the anime is about 40GB
<BluesKaj> cartoons ....geez
<Daisuke_Ido> i know i've never lost data from a successful burn, going back to 2000
<Ace2016> cartoons are great
<arun> according to wikipedia, generally, cds and dvds are reliable for only upto two years
<Daisuke_Ido> now, i DO see what you're saying.  there's extra-cheap media that's prone to peeling, and that's a problem :)
<Daisuke_Ido> arun: according to wikipedia, living people are dead.
<arun> haha
<jhutchins_lt> I have seen burners that routinely made CD's that couldn't be read by other drives, but you can test that, if you know it's happening you know to replace the burner.
<BluesKaj> hmmm, interesting ...I have cds burned in 1998 that are still sounding fine
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: Yeah, if they're good, they're good, usually for a long time.
<BluesKaj> and they've been in my car in the heat and cold
<Silent_G> hello, which is the microphone? /dev/dsp or /dev/audio? cause Amsn told me to choose from those 2
<Silent_G> :S
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: There is a limit to their theoretical stability, but you aren't necessarily going to see that.
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: That said, I'd make copies of anything approaching 10 years old.
<Daisuke_Ido> Silent_G: try em both :D
<MarcC> how do I mount a samba share?
<Silent_G> i made Audo: /dev/dsp and Microphone: /dev/dsp
<Silent_G> is it still good like that?
<BluesKaj> yeah , I have "house" copies of my fav stuff , for sure :)
<Silent_G> or audio and microphone must have a different device?
<Silent_G> O_o
<pag> Silent_G, why? they're connected to same device (sound card)
<Daisuke_Ido> Silent_G: experiment :)
<Silent_G> oh ok i understan
<jhutchins_lt> MarcC: sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /mount/point -o username=<user>,password=<password>,fmask=777,dmask=777
<Silent_G> both /dev/dsp and /dev/audio worked good so i chose /dev/dsp
<Silent_G> :S
<jhutchins_lt> Silent_G: Yeah, try one, if it doesn't work, try the other.
<MarcC> thanks jhutchins_lt - is that permanent, or do I need to make an fstab entry?
<Silent_G> aight
<Silent_G> :p
<aaron_> anyone get an atheros AT5007EG network card to work wireless yet?
<jhutchins_lt> MarcC: That's temporary, you can create an fstab entry.
<MarcC> thanks jhutchins_lt
<jhutchins_lt> !samba | MarcC
<ubotu> MarcC: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<angasule> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<genii> bah, work. AFK
<fyrmedic> How do I get apt-get to stop holding back packages?
<pag> fyrmedic, be more specific
<pag> fyrmedic, my guess at that point would be: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<antennae> frymedic: apt-get dist-upgrade
<fyrmedic> pag; when I try and do an upgrade it says that 2 packages are upgradeable but then holds them back when I try to do the upgrade on them
<pag> fyrmedic, yup. dist-upgrade is teh solution
<fyrmedic> pag; I have tried doing -f install, and clean, and autoclean
<ShackJac1> Kind of a longshot question (not_kubuntu specific)... Any KXMAME (sdl) users know how to get the games playing full screen that actually stretches to the width/height of the screen? I can go full screen but games don't take advantage of the space?
<BluesKaj> ShackJac1: buy a gamebox of some sort ...but i'm just old and grumpy and think pc's aren't meantfor games
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: that works well for most things, but not mame
<arun> i just pressed ctrl + alt + f1 and got the shock of my life
<ShackJac1> BluesKaj: Silly person - those gamebox don't play the *good* games - like Pacman, Robotron and Timepilot, just to name a few...
<Daisuke_Ido> mame = multi arcade machine emulator :)
<ShackJac1> arun: It's called the command line ;)
<sudeep> how can i get xmms --
<arun> ShackJac1: how does one get out of that? i had to sudo reboot to restart
<Daisuke_Ido> sudeep: avoid xmms like the plague
<pag> !info xmms | sudeep
<ubotu> sudeep: xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20061201-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 794 kB, installed size 6304 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> and why would you want it when there's amarok, and barring that, audacious?
<ShackJac1> arun: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart  (though I think there's a keyboard shortcut?)
<pag> sudeep, and eah - avoid it :)
<jhutchins_lt> ShackJac1: You're thinking of Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Daisuke_Ido> just because it's the linux media player most people have heard of doesn't mean it's good :)
<arun> ShackJac1: is there a way to revert back to X? just like i went to the command like via a keyboard shortcut
<pag> arun, ctrl+alt+f7 maybe? :)
<arun> pag: i'm not going to try that in a hurry
<jhutchins_lt> alt-F7
<ShackJac1> So I take it no kxmame users then?  No matter what I tweak under Display or Rendering, nothing changes (except I can get it to go "full screen" to a windowed version)...
<BluesKaj> ShackJac1: Daisuke_Ido ... I luv to tease gamerz...it's just "my thing"
<jhutchins_lt> arun: alt-f7
<ShackJac1> arun: Do not fear the command line. The command line is your friend ;)
<Nahi> hello, i have a problem with my laptop battery monitor can someone help me out ?? it keeps saying its 100% and charging even when i unplug it
<ShackJac1> BluesKaj: Actually I wouldn't call myself much or a gamer. That's why I still like these one's. You can pop in for a few minutes and play without making a "lifestyle choice" :)
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: if he's looking to play the true classics (pac man, frogger, etc), he's not a gamer, he's a devotee :D
<arun> ShackJac1: i don't fear it.. i like doing things using the command line. just that i don't know too much, so i wouldn't know my way around
<BluesKaj> ShackJac1: Daisuke_Ido   :>)
<ShackJac1> Daisuke_Ido: I love the "shoot 'em ups" too... "shmups" - just awesome...
<Daisuke_Ido> mmm
<Daisuke_Ido> touhou...
<Ace2016> ut2004 is great but for some reason i can't get it to work :(
<Daisuke_Ido> are we talking gradius shmups or the insane omg-there's-bullets-everywhere shmups? (aka curtain shooters)
<Daisuke_Ido> Ace2016: what kind of error?
<ShackJac1> jhutchins: Ctrl+Alt_F7 - I'll remember that - I always restart kdm/gdm ;)
<jhutchins_lt> ShackJac1: It's just Alt-F7 if you're in console.
<jhutchins_lt> ShackJac1: If you're in X, you net Ctrl-Alt, but in console it's just alt.
<ShackJac1> Daisuke_Ido: A little of both Gradius, R-Type, Raiden - then DoDonPachi, 1941/2/3 etc...
<ShackJac1> jhutchins_lt: Ah O.K.  I think either works in console, though...
<Ace2016> Daisuke_Ido: no error, to make sure its not an app or anything i logout shutdown the xserver and run X & DISPLAY=:0 ut2004 and x starts and the startup screen of ut2004 screen is shown and then the screen goes into power save mode and the keyboard stops working
<jhutchins_lt> ShackJac1: Correct.
<Ace2016> all completely dead, ctrl+alt+f1 does not work and neither does ctrl+alt+backspace or ctrl+alt+delete
<Ace2016> i have to hard restart it by pressing the buttom on the case
<Daisuke_Ido> that's...  not good
<Ace2016> button*
<Ace2016> yea tell me about it
<Daisuke_Ido> have ou tried running it while x is already running?
<BluesKaj> well time to take wifey to the malls ...later gents :)
<fiyawerx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ace2016> omg
<Ace2016> for some strange and yet unknown reason i can play ut2004 in xgl!!!
<Ace2016> what on earth is going on!!!
<Ace2016> direct rendering: No
<Ace2016> server glx vendor string: SGI
<Ace2016> server glx version string: 1.2
<ShackJac1> Ace2016: Don't question a miracle - just accept it ;)
<brad> so I think I messed up my ndiswrapper file
<Ace2016> the settings were set to open gl rendering, and 800x600 as the video mode
<Ace2016> i think its the video mode thats messing things up, i'll bump it up to 1024x768 and see what happens
<brad> I installed 1.47, then trying to install my wireless driver it said I needed 1.9, so I went to adept and got the service pack
<Ace2016> oh wait
<brad> and now ndiswrapper -v says no such device (before it said not a new enough version when I had JUST got it)
<fiyawerx> does anyone know where System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager is in Kubuntu?
<Ace2016> how do i asign a specific refresh rate to every screen resolution in xorg.conf?
<fiyawerx> or which driver i use for nvidia 6600gt
<brad> I dont think there is a restricted driver manager, but I have a similar videocard and it was actually pretty easy I'm just trying to remember what I did
<Ace2016> nvidia driver for nvidia card, no brainer
<fiyawerx> not sure if its nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<fiyawerx> well which driver do you use? there's several
<brad> I think nvidia glx new
<fiyawerx> thanks
<lontra> fiyawerx: there should be a restricted devices manager in gutsy but not in feisty in kubuntu
<fiyawerx> yeah I'm using feisty
<lontra> fiyawerx: it wouldn't matter ... it's not implemented in gutsy yet
<fiyawerx> ok
<fiyawerx> will try the nvidia-glx-new
<brad> so can anyone help me with this ndiswrapper problem?
<Ace2016> ok i set the resolution to 1024x768 for ut2004 in xgl and it crashed, now i think the normal x should start working, yay!
<lontra> brad: what's your problem?  i've had good luck with ndiswrapper
<brad> well I was trying to set up my wireless connection and everything was going swimmingly (with 1.47)
<brad> and then it said I needed 1.9
<nicolai_> fiyawerx: I have a GeForce 6600 and run it with nvidia-glx
<brad> so I downloaded the 1.9 service pack or whatever
<brad> and now ndiswrapper -v says it is not found
<brad> but with 1.47 it said it wasnt new enough
<Daisuke_Ido> unless you have an nvidia 8xxx card, you don't need -new
<brad> so I Added all the ndiswrapper stuff I could from adept (gradually)
<brad> but nothing
<Ace2016> what is ndiswrapper
<Ace2016> ?
<brad> ok, so I got back to NDISwrapper saying "Version to Old, 1.9 needed"
<llutz> ndiswrapper: nichts passendes.
<RurouniJones> Anyone know what could be filling 86% of /tmp when there are only a few lock files in it (according to ls -la)
<nicolai_> Ace2016:it is a way to use wireless drivers made for windows
<Ace2016> oh thats cool
<lontra> brad: you need to install the driver for your card with ndiswrapper via sudo ndiswrapper -i foo.inf
<runlevelten> Refactor, runlevelten, refactor like the wind!
<nicolai_> RurouniJones: Kaffeine running a large movie?
<Ace2016> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/ut2004_on_ubuntu_7_04_with_wiimote_control
<Daisuke_Ido> because a lot of companies refuse to release linux drivers, or specs so others could make linux drivers
<Ace2016> anyone know what mod that is??
<lontra> brad: do you have the .EXE for your wireless card?
<RurouniJones> nicolai - Nope, no GUI running on this particular machine
<RurouniJones> but apparently 400 oddmb is being used in /tmp
<brad> yes I do, I got it off of the website
<llutz> RurouniJones: umount it, run fschk
<brad> and when I tried to do that it said that the version wasnt new enoughh, I need the 1.9 utilities to work
<aaron_> anyone get an atheros AT5007EG network card to work wireless yet?
<knowledge25k> i need help my beryl won't work
<lontra> brad: yeah ... sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Dr_Willis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lontra> brad: then unzip foo.EXE, then sudo ndiswrapper -i foo.inf, and so on
<frojnd> hello
<lontra> hi frojnd
<RurouniJones> Righto llutz.
<frojnd> can someone tell me how to set as first shown page in konqueror TREE LOOK ? so when I click on konqueror I can see home folder in tree view ?
<brad> I did that before from adept and it didnt work but will try from command line
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  set it up how ya like. and save the default view to be that view.
<brad> I didnt get ndiswrapper through apt-install I downloaded it manually (if it makes a difference that it is in /home/brad/ndiswrapper
<knowledge25k> what is that mean for me
<lontra> !info ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9: Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper linux kernel module. In component main, is optional. Version 1.38-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 31 kB, installed size 120 kB
<lontra> brad: it's there
<ubuntu_> alguien sabe como se instala ubuntu desde el cd live?
<lontra> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dr_Willis> frojnd: settings ---> save viewprofile 'whatever its called.'
<koyote> man. I need a feed for angband 3.0.8 and emacs 22
<koyote> I wonder if I should try grunty.
<brad> ok so I did what you just said
<brad> and now ndiswrapper -v says "No version specified"
<brad> utils error, no version specified
<brad> which is exactly what it did before
<lontra> brad: did you install your driver first ... sudo ndiswrapper -i foo.inf
<brad> thats what I was trying to explain, the problem is that that is what it does
<brad> no when I tried to install the driver there was a problem because the utilties arent new enough
<brad> I did try manually uninstalling and reinstalling, but it needs the 1.9 utilities which WONT work
<lontra> brad: pastebin your error
<lontra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<brad> k going to paste bin
<brad> but it isnt a long error
<brad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31931/
<Silent_G> how can i make my windows partition Writable ?
<fiyawerx> !svideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fiyawerx> Ok, nvidia-glx-new worked for my regular widescreen monitor, but now i have to figure out how to enable svideo
<keyes_> Hi, is there any Kubuntu dev channel ?
<pag> keyes_, #kubuntu-devel
<brad> I feel like this is caused by my downloaded and manually installing ndiswrapper instead of using adept, but using adept for the tools?
<keyes_> thanks :)
<lontra> brad: have you tried to install it from a tarball as well?
<lontra> brad: :)
<brad> I DID install from a tarball
<lontra> brad: go into the ndiswrapper directory where you installed it and run sudo make uninstall and then try to install it via adept
<llutz> !ntfs-3g|  Silent_G
<brad> I realize the utils are there
<ubotu> Silent_G: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<brad> kk
<Silent_G> thankz
<brad> becauseI had great instructions on the forums but it stalled when ndiswrapper -v showed an error
<lontra> brad: there's lot of great how-tos ... in general i've found the one in adept works fine
<brad> (I was just trying to follow the instructions I was given, I Dont know why I wasnt told to just use adept)
<kosch> informix: -> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<Silent_G> Applications  System Tools  NTFS Configuration Tool
<Silent_G> how do i go to Applications?
<Silent_G> where is it
<Silent_G> ?
<Silent_G> :s
<Dr_Willis> in the KDE menu perhaps?
<brad> it still says no file found when i do ndiswrapper -v
<Silent_G> does it refere to the K menu
<Silent_G> ah ok
<Dr_Willis> where else could you even Look? :)
<brad> could not open a different file
<lontra> brad: sudo dpkg -s ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Silent_G> into another dimension?
<Silent_G> :p
<lontra> brad: you just need to have ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 to use ndiswrapper
<brad> I got both of them
<brad> thats the thing, is I can get to where it tries to run, and it says I dont have a new enough version and need 1.9
<brad> and I install 1.9, and then it says the utilities version isnt found
<Nahi> hello, i have a problem with my laptop battery monitor can someone help me out ?? it keeps saying its 100% and charging even when i unplug it
<lontra> brad: ok then you should have everything you need.  so what happens when you unzip your .EXE and try to install it running sudo ndiswrapper -i foo.inf?
<lontra> brad: btw ... what's your wireless card?
<brad> well before there was an error, I was told not to proceed until ndiswrapper -v came back with out an error
<brad> its a Marvell Yukon
<brad> you can get the 64 bit driver from the asus website
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: I make tree in my new profile and save it. I also save my new profile. I close konqueror. I open it and there is still conquer your desktop instead my home folder under tree view :S
<lontra> brad: well i would just try to procced with ndiswrapper -i, ndiswrapper -l, ndiswrapper -m, and so on ... i've never used the ndiswrapper -v command before so i can't say if your error is benign or important
<brad> well, before when I tried to proceed it said it couldnt do it though it did most there was some error, I am proceeding though
<Dr_Willis> You save it as the name of tha tdefault one,, you dont make a new one..
<llutz> frojnd: kubuntu comes with a castrated (they call it simplified) konqueror, you'll need to recover the original profiles. use google for a howto
<Dr_Willis> or ya some how set that one ya saved as the 'default'
<lontra> llutz: yeah they cripple konqueror imo
<brad> it says the driver is already installed (because I've tried this before)
<brad> wow, crazily enough it IS working after a reset
<lontra> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror  <-- to get konqueror to it's default and happy state
<lontra> brad: cool
<brad> and I didnt realize it because I'm so convinced there is something wrong with ndiswrapper
<brad> thanks soooooooo much
<lontra> brb
<brad> it's really hard to get good help, I am getting to actually understand linux and as such be less of a newb
<Dr_Willis> There is a faq/guide on getting back all the other profiles.
<Dr_Willis> on the Kubuntu faq
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. that faq/change for the profiles dident work for me. Saw no change
<Dr_Willis> or do ya got to restart kde?
<Dr_Willis> lets try..
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. diddent change my profiles at all.
<fiyawerx> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Nahi> anyone has an idea about battery on laptops ?
<Dr_Willis> what about them?
<jhutchins> Well, mine just quit, that's twice without the power daemon detecting it.
<Dr_Willis> Nahi: Yes, laptops have batteries ;)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. odd. not seen that with my laptop yet.
<Nahi> Dr_Willis; duh!
<Nahi> ;p
<Nahi> ConstyXIV; yes i unplug the ac from my laptop and it keeps showing charging and 100%
<Lynoure> Nahi: if you don't use them, keep then charged and cold. :)
<Nahi> Dr_Willis; ; yes i unplug the ac from my laptop and it keeps showing charging and 100%
<Nahi> god enough with the sarcasm
<Lynoure> Nahi: it was not...
<pawel> elo
<Dr_Willis> sounds like some apci issues with your specific laptop make/model.  - check the ubuntu/kubuntu laptop forums perhaps.
<Nahi> i went over the forum
<Nahi> couldn't find nothing
<Nahi> i run kubuntu
<Nahi> and my laptop is HP compaq nx 9000
<Dr_Willis> It pays to be very clear and concise on IRC.
<Lynoure> Nahi: most people seem all unaware of the fact that keeping the battery in an ac connected lappy is very bad for the battery
<Dr_Willis> Lynoure:  whats sad. is that it shouldent be a problem. But i do the same thing. :)
<Nahi> Lynoure; well my laptop is on 24/7
<miles> miles says hi
<Lynoure> Nahi: It's not likely to overcharge or explode, probably your lappy just shows the maintenance charging as real charging for some reason
<Nahi> well the only way to fix it is to reboot
<Nahi> which im not gunna do right now ;p
<Dr_Willis> yea. i  guess its a very good idea if you are on AC power most of the time - to just remove the battery.
<Dr_Willis> but i havent done that for the last year+ so.. i bet the damage is done.
<llutz> Lynoure: his battery is down to 50% of capacity (according to a former paste), so no worries anymore
<Lynoure> Dr_Willis: unless you have people toppling over the wire or blackouts...
<Nahi> THATS done
<Nahi> now its showing 96%
<Nahi> and going down
<Nahi> ;p
<Dr_Willis> having a battery in the laptop has saved me a few times when the power went out.
<Dr_Willis> everyone else lost work.. i kept going.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Nahi> no power outage around here
<Nahi> ;p
<Nahi> well brb
<hero> is it possible to block flash advertisements in konqueror?
<Nahi> leme try sth
<cloakable> hero: it's possible to block advertisements straight.
<lontra> brad: any luck?
<hero> cloakable: well it's easy with images because you can right click and click 'block image' but not with flash ads. instead you get the flash menu instead.
<cloakable> hero: Use filterset.g with the adblock stuff built into konqueror
<hero> cloakable: i am.
<hero> oh
<hero> you mean a ruleset?
<jhutchins> cloakable: How would you tell from the HTML what was an add and what was content in flash?
<cloakable> jhutchins: Most ads are sourced not on the server you visit, but certain servers. doubleclick would be a good example.
<cloakable> hero: Yeah
<hero> can you just delete your entire ruleset and run filterset,g and be ok?
<cloakable> AdBlock blocks those urls
<cloakable> hero: I use the filterset.g rulset solely.
<hero> sweet
<jhutchins>   I run my own DNS that I've manually blocked a lot of ad servers with.
<jhutchins> flash is the new <BLINK> tag.
<shiv_j> I have a bunch of files with say xyz in there name. I want to move them to a certain folder which contain this name. How do I do it using krename or any ther program. Plz advise. I have been struggling for quite some time now
<jhutchins> shiv_j: Use find.
<shiv_j> I did that
<shiv_j> but it wont move
<llutz> shiv_j: find /dir -name *xyz* -exec mv {} /newdir \;
* jhutchins bows to llutz' superior typing skillz.
<shiv_j> llutz: thanks let me try
<llutz> shiv_j: in bash you may need to escape: find /dir -name \*xyz\* -exec mv {} /newdir \;
<jhutchins> llutz: I usually quote strings like that.
<llutz> jhutchins: better to be on the safe side
<Assid> heya
<Nahi> okay
<Nahi> fixed ;p
<Nahi> had to rebooot and lost my uptime :(
<zimmo> hei
<zimmo> i cannot get the mesa's files by the apt-get
<zimmo> is there any other way to get it?
<Assid> anyone here tried utorrent with wine?
<llutz> Nahi: 1337-disaster
<shiv_j> llutz: can u see this
<shiv_j> [shiv@localhost Desktop] $ /Bracco *dti* -exec mv {} /BraccoDTI \;
<shiv_j> bash: /Bracco: No such file or directory
<Nahi> lol
<Nahi> what ?
<llutz> shiv_j: missing find
<llutz> Nahi: low uptime = disaster for real nerds
<Nahi> naaah
<Nahi> its cause of a game
<Nahi> thats why
<Nahi> ;p
<shiv_j> ?pastebin
<Nahi> idlerpg
<shiv_j> ? astebin
<jhutchins> !paste
<zimmo> is it common the OpenGL installiation via apt-get do not work?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<llutz> shiv_j: find /Bracco -name \*dti\* -exec mv {} /BraccoDTI \;
<jhutchins> zimmo: We can't tell you much about something that's not happening.  Tell us what _is_ happening.
<shiv_j> llutz: let me try
<zimmo> Paket libgl1-mesa-glx soll entfernt werden.
<zimmo>   Paket libgl1 ist nicht installiert.
<zimmo>   Paket libgl1-mesa-glide3, das libgl1 bereitstellt, ist nicht installiert.
<zimmo>   Paket libgl1-mesa-glx, das libgl1 bereitstellt, soll entfernt werden.
<zimmo>   Paket libgl1-mesa-swx11, das libgl1 bereitstellt, ist nicht installiert.
<zimmo> they tell me the packages are not still installed to install the new ones
<shiv_j> llutz: the dir Bracco is on desktop so I did this
<shiv_j> [shiv@localhost Desktop] $ find /Bracco -name \*dti\* -exec mv {} /BraccoDTI \;
<shiv_j> find: /Bracco: No such file or directory
<shiv_j> [shiv@localhost Desktop] $
<llutz> shiv_j: learn how use use pathes ;)
<zimmo> and when I try to install libgl1-mesa-glide3, libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-swx11, they do not install anyway
<llutz> shiv_j: find ~/Desktop/Bracco -name \*dti\* -exec mv {} ~/Desktop/BraccoDTI \;
<jhutchins> I'm guessing that it should be either . or Braco/
<shiv_j> llutz: I think thats working
<shiv_j> let me see
<zimmo> ?
<zimmo> does anybody know what should I do?
<_Shade_> hi
<zimmo> or explain me...
<_Shade_> i broke my update during apt-get update and now i am unable to do it again. What should i do?
<jhutchins> _Shade_: We can't help unless you tell us what is happening.
<_Shade_> jhutchins: i got the "resource is temporarily unavailable" message
<_Shade_> jhutchins: the point is i haven't ran anything else that uses dpkg stuff
<_Shade_> rysiek|pl: hi again
<nicolai_> _Shade_: Try this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+question/5409
<rysiek|pl> _Shade_: yello
<cabroni> which Qt version is embed in KDE?
<rysiek|pl> cabroni: depends on KDE
<rysiek|pl> cabroni: gimme a sec, I'll give ya a way to check that
<knowledge25k> hello
<knowledge25k> hi
<fdoving> cabroni: you can check that with 'kde-config -v' from the commandline.
<rysiek|pl> cabroni: fdoving was first ;)
<_Shade_> nicolai_: thanks... just removing the lock file was enough for me
<cabroni> it not showme about version, but i use kubuntu 7.05 dvd
<vzduch> 7.05?  when did that come out? o0
<nicolai_> _Shade_: No problem. It's a common problem, so I figured I could just reuse an older answer. :)
<cabroni> .. 7.04 ;
<sparr> kopete has recently started opening http://foo.bar in the file handler for *.bar (gimp for *.png, kate for *.php, etc), instead of in the handler for http://* (konqueror or mozilla).  help?
<knowledge25k> *
<knowledge25k> where can i find 3 d game
<_4str1> knowledge25k: in adept :p
<_4str1> knowledge25k: try openarena
<nicolai_> knowledge25k: Try Nexuiz and Neverball
<omega_> how can i install mirc for kubuntu
<_4str1> cube2
<_4str1> omega_: you should not
<Lynoure> omega_: Why do you want to?
<omega_> aaaa
<_4str1> omega_: there are several other irc client
<Lynoure> omega_: There are nice graphical irc client for linux, natively
<omega_> how can i talk to a channel from romania
<Lynoure> omega_: but if you need it for testing something, try with wine
<omega_> like timisoara
<ruzzz> hello russian :0
<_4str1> omega_: ??? you have to know the server information and the channel
<_4str1> that's it
<omega_> thanks
<_4str1> omega_: with those information you can connect the network with irc client
<omega_> and if the server is undernet
<omega_> and the channel is timisoara
<_4str1> omega_: wich client are you using atm ?
<omega_> how can i talk in that channel
<_4str1> omega_: wich client are you using atm ?
<omega_> aaaaa
<vzduch> 'aaaaa' is not the name of a client ;)
<omega_> i know
<vzduch> ruzzz: NEVER, I repeat, NEVER go into IRC as root!
<omega_> ok
<_4str1> omega_: open konversation and add your sever in the list and the channel ...
<ruzzz> <vzduch> sanx
<_4str1> the server adress will be : irc.undernet.org:6667 or something like this (look on google)
<arun> can any of you see this: http://10.74.0.108:8001/
<_Shade_> i'm just downloading the updated packages using adept_updater. Can i use sudo apt-get install automatically when it ends?
<vzduch> arun: that's in your private network
<cloakable> arun: timeout
<arun> vzduch: how do i enable it for people outside my network
<genii> arun: as vzduch said, that range of numbers is a private range like 192.168.X.X   or so
<vzduch> arun: try the outside IP of your router
<_4str1> _Shade_: i think it will ask you to install them when downmoad finish
<arun> vzduch: how do i find that
<arun> can you see this: http://172.16.4.1:8001/
<vzduch> arun: lol
<vzduch> that's also a private network IP
<arun> ha so how do i find the public IP
<_Shade_> _4str sure but i'd like to put it in my console, so that the apt-get start downloading when dpkg will be unused
<arun> vzduch: if i go to whatismyip.com i get an ip address, but if i add :8001 to that, it doesn't work either
<genii> arun:  you've covered 2 of the 3 ranges now put aside for private ranges LOL
<vzduch> arun: the port doesn't matter
<vzduch> for finding out the IP, that is
<vzduch> arun: what does whatsmyip.com tell you what your IP is?
<arun> 202.134.160.15
<_Shade_> is there any way to do so?
<vzduch> arun: then use that
<arun> vzduch: doesnt work
<arun> try it
<_4str1> arun: Only IE5.0 and above supported. :p
<_4str1> arun: http://202.134.160.15/invalidbrowser.html
<vzduch> _4str1: indeed
<_Shade_> _4str any further ideas?
<_4str1> _Shade_: i think i dont understand what you wanna do ...
<arun> _4str1: what can i do about that? my isp has set that
<_4str1> arun: if you have a router you have to setup it
<genii> arun: Look into some service like DynDND and the package ez-ipupdate
<genii> DynDNS rather
<vzduch> it's supposed to land on http://202.134.160.15/24online/webpages/login.jsp, but that page redirects to the one mentioned above.. the error msg is obvious
<arun> _4str1: i tried it using IE6 and it gives me an invalid page error
<arun> how do i share my files with others using kpf?
<arun> i've added a server
<_4str1> arun: that is not a ubuntu problem ....
<tao4mike> anyone know a good program for processing email, for instance removing text that is similar in multiple emails?  thanks
<_4str1> arun: look in the faq of your isp
<_Shade_> _4str1: i'm just doing update. When it is in progress i can't install another packages because the dpkg is busy. Is there any command that will download the packages when the dpkg will be unused?
<sonhadorpr> I need help, with programs not opening in Kubuntu
<SonhadorPR> is intelikey around?
<Lynoure> SonhadorPR: no programs open, or some do not (which ones)?
<_4str1> _Shade_: it's not a good idea to install tjings when you 're updating your system ...
<_Shade_> SonhadorPR: which one doesn't work?
<SonhadorPR> well....is kinda wierd.... they open just once, and if I close them and try to open them up again..they wont open
<_4str1> _Shade_: that's very crazy !
<SonhadorPR> Im having problems with the Exaile music player, and the Mozilla FireFox
<_4str1> looks like : how can i drive my car while i'm in the train ....
<_Shade_> _4str1: but it's impossible... apt-get won't allow me to do this. I just wanted it to do so after update
<_4str1> _Sh
<_4str1> sh
<_4str1> oups
<SonhadorPR> anybody know why this is happening?
<_Shade_> _4str1: but it will last some time so i wanted to put the command (if there is any) to do so just AFTER the update
<_Shade_> SonhadorPR: what's happening actually?
<Raiden329> [14:06]  --> You have joined the channel #ubuntu (n=matt@72.171.186.124).
<omega_> hy jeanette
<Raiden329> [14:06]  *** The channel topic is "Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org".
<jhutchins> _Shade_: You can make one command dependant on the successful completion of another by using <comand one> && <command two>
<Raiden329> [14:06]  *** The topic was set by mneptok on 07/13/2007 07:58:51 PM.
<Raiden329> [14:06]  [Channel]  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<jhutchins> _Shade_: So sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@72.171.186.124]  by nixternal
* Raiden329 was kicked off #kubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<omega_> hy melinda
<SonhadorPR> _Shade_: I open the Exaile music player, or Mozilla fireFox....at least those 2 Im having problems with...I closed them, for any reason, and try to open them again..and they wont open.
<_Shade_> jhutchins: i know that but the point is i have ran an adept updater already
<_4str1> SonhadorPR: open a terminal and type : ps -A | grep firefox
<karim_> hi all
<marcos> oi
<marcos> alguem tem como me ajudar com alguma dika de sala sobre hackers
<SonhadorPR> dude, the terminal windows is not opening either right now
<jhutchins> !es | marcos
<SonhadorPR> I just now noticed
<_4str1> _Shade_: that's what the adept updater do : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubotu> marcos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<_Shade_> SonhadorPR: well i have the kind of issues sometimes as well... does it help if you try to run it several times... ?
<_4str1> SonhadorPR: try ctrl + esc
<_Shade_> SonhadorPR: and try to put these to your terminal and see what happens
<SonhadorPR> no.....it just keeps trying to open them, but they dont open..it just hangs, and shuts down the program
<jono> Does anyone here know how to setup the logitech MX5000 mouse and keyboard in bluetooth mode?
<_4str1> SonhadorPR: try press ctrl + esc and see the process state
<SonhadorPR> hold on...2 ppl giving different commands at the time...
<_Shade_> _4str1: i know i know but i want it to install some software automatically after the update since i have to be away from my machine for a while
<SonhadorPR> I did the ctrl esc..and a ProcessTable [modified]  KDE System Guard window came up
<_4str1> SonhadorPR: so look for firefox for exemple
<_Shade_> SonhadorPR: check if there are... oh nevermind :D
<jhutchins> _Shade_: You can just type the next command while the update's running (in the same console).
<jhutchins> _Shade_: If you'r trying to figure it out after you already started the update.
<SonhadorPR> Im sorry newbie here...you mean search for it, or scroll down the list?....because its not on the list...
<_4str1> _Shade_: or write a shell script
<_4str1> ^^
<_Shade_> jhutchins: well i don't think that's possible since i started adept clicking on it's icon
<jhutchins> _Shade_: Ah.  Nothing you can do about that then.
<_Shade_> jhutchins: ok then :) i'll wait some seconds :P
<jhutchins> _Shade_: You can schedule the job for a time when you guess the update will be completed using the "at" command in console, not sure what the GUI equivalent is.
<_4str1> _Shade_: set up a cron and test if adept-updater process is on, if not perform the installation if yes, try in 5 min
<_Shade_> jhutchins: i could use the sleep command too but it's risky
<_Shade_> jhutchins: because you never know when it's finished
<SonhadorPR> ok...still holding on further instructions about the ProcessTable window......FireFox doesnt show up
<_4str1> SonhadorPR: is it the first time you have the problem ?
<_Shade_> SonhadorPR: what does console say when you type firefox in it?
<SonhadorPR> yes...I just noticed it 10 minutes ago..
<SonhadorPR> I log off, and they work again..but just once..
<SonhadorPR> I re-boot, and they work again...but just once..
<SonhadorPR> actually...If I open the music player first..then FireFox wont open period
<_Shade_> SonhadorPR: abd what does konsole says ?
<SonhadorPR> I don have a konsole open..
<SonhadorPR> I have the ProcessTable [modified]  KDE System Guard window open
<davf> Anyone can help me with this in k3b? Failed to retrieve all CSS keys.
<_4str1> SonhadorPR: which music player ?
<alli_sim> does anybody know why my GL apps are realy realy slow, like 386 slow? I have a ATI Radeon card
<_Shade_> SonhadorPR: try to open up a terminal and type firefox
<SonhadorPR> Exaile Music Player
<fdoving> SonhadorPR: something is probably blocking the sound device, if you open a konsole and run 'sudo fuser -vki /dev/dsp' you might get a clue.
<_4str1> SonhadorPR: i never try it
<_Shade_> or exaile or whatever
<SonhadorPR> The Terminal Window starts to open, but 1 second later shuts down...
<rodrigo> the kubuntu sos have a litle problems
<rodrigo> simple but are problems
<fdoving> SonhadorPR: does alt+f2 'xterm' work ?
<_Shade_> fdoving: but the issue connects to firefox as well so it might not be a sound device problem
<SonhadorPR> yes...the run command window opened
<root_> hello, hoping someone has advice, I thought my 8800gst was stoping loading kubuntu, now i know i have drivers installed right and can change resulution in recovery mode with nvidia settings tool and things look fine. system seems to stop loading jsut before the kubuntu splash screen any one help?
<fdoving> SonhadorPR: does it work if you write 'xterm' and run it?
<SonhadorPR> yup...there we go..
<SonhadorPR> the terminal window is now open
<fdoving> SonhadorPR: now, try 'sudo fuser -vki /dev/dsp'
<_Shade_> hey guys i just finished the update and my kernel updated as well... which package should i remove to get rid of the older one?
<N3WM0nk> ummm.. I am looking for help on the SC92031 issue???
<SonhadorPR> nothing happened
<ardchoille> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<N3WM0nk> can someone help me to install ndiswrapper?
<fdoving> _Shade_: linux-image-VERSION, where VERSION is the old version.
<N3WM0nk> i cant get it to work...
<SonhadorPR> fdoving: I typed the command, but nothing seemed to happen, now what?
<fdoving> SonhadorPR: that means nothing is locking the sound device.
<fdoving> SonhadorPR: what if you now try to write 'firefox' ?
<SonhadorPR> ok...let me see..
<cabroni> Hi again, try http://live.linux-gamers.net/ to play games
<N3WM0nk> can someone help me to install ndiswrapper?
<N3WM0nk> i cant get it to work...
<SonhadorPR> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<SonhadorPR> Major opcode: 155
<SonhadorPR> Minor opcode: 3
<SonhadorPR> Resource id: 0x0
<SonhadorPR> Failed to open device
<N3WM0nk> Plz can someone help me to install ndiswrapper? i cant get it to install...
<SonhadorPR> fdoving: you got that?
<_4strO> !baddevice | SonhadorPR
<ubotu> SonhadorPR: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<fdoving> SonhadorPR: yeah, but that is something else..
<fdoving> SonhadorPR: what if you try 'konsole' ?
<_4strO> lokks like it's a gtk pb
<SonhadorPR> ok a shell konsole window just opned up
<StoneNewt> not specifically kubuntu but as it's my distro right now, what are the driver problems with nVidia 8000 series cards?
<fdoving> SonhadorPR: good, then konsole works atleast.
<SonhadorPR> ok..now what?
<fdoving> SonhadorPR: if you logout and back in, does everything work?
<SonhadorPR> yes....but for one session...if I close it, it wont open up again
<N3WM0nk> Plz can someone help me to install ndiswrapper? i cant get it to install...
<fdoving> SonhadorPR: ouch, well.. i don't know. i'm not a firefox user. might get more usefull tips from #ubuntu.
<fdoving> !patience | n3wm0nk
<ubotu> n3wm0nk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SonhadorPR> yeah....but I dont think its just the firefox....or mainly the firefox....nothing opens....just once....all the programs, they only open once...
<SonhadorPR> I sure if I close the konversation, and try to open it again...itll do the same..
<SonhadorPR> or maybe not..
<SonhadorPR> NOT...the Opera web browser seems to work fine..
<SonhadorPR> I open it and close it not probs..
<N3WM0nk> ok
<N3WM0nk> sorry sorry, i did not know who to contact...
<Lynoure> SonhadorPR: Has this been this way for how long? past a reboot?
<fdoving> SonhadorPR: ok, you can check ~/.xsession-errors, please paste some of it's content to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - you can probably use 'kate ~/.xsession-errors' from the xterm window.
<Prophezy> #Ubuntu-se
<SonhadorPR> since like 20 minutes ago....  I first noticed the the Exaile Music player wouldnt reopen..
<SonhadorPR> and then I tried the Firefox..and the same thing..
<SonhadorPR> and then , here ate this channel, somebody told me to open tjhe terminal window...and that wont open either
<vzduch> SonhadorPR: the acute accent is NOT an apostrophe!
<Lynoure> vzduch: and this is not a spelling competition :)
<Carutsu> hello, is there a way to extract password protected rar files with Ark?
<SonhadorPR> vzduch, I have set up my kb language to US-English-International, to be able to use accnts on letters, for I speak Spanish and Portuguese...but the  or        dont come up at all
<Lynoure> SonhadorPR: I'd suspect some dcop hickup, and not worry before starting that or kde does not help
<vzduch> SonhadorPR: how about then using a Spanish or Portuguese kbd layout? ;)
<_Shade_> is there any good howto about installing xgl on kubuntu? i was searching at google, ubuntu documentation, forums and irc channels but none of these helped
<SonhadorPR> fdoving: this is what came up on the window -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31938/
<fdoving> Carutsu: doesn't it ask for the password? do you have unrar installed?
<Carutsu> fdoving: as far as i know i have it, and no doesnt ask for password
<Carutsu> let me check if i have unrar installed
<SonhadorPR> vzduch: what for?  with my keyboard, my physical keyboard is in English...if I change the language to Spanish or Port, itll change the letters around....
<TheCreationist> My friend recently got rid of her wireless router and is not connecting her Feisty box directly to the cable modem via ethernet.  Her ethernet adapter is recognized, but she has no connection to the internet (although her Windows laptop connects fine with the same cable).  I have already tried configuring it manually with DHCP, but no luck.  Anyone know what else I can try?
<Carutsu> fdoving: yep i do have instaled unrar
<fdoving> SonhadorPR: looks like exaile complains because of a locked database.
<Lynoure> TheCreationist: configuring it manually, or with dhcp?
<SonhadorPR> ok!!   how can I fix this?
<galopez> jose, jose, estas aqui??...xD
<SonhadorPR> No...Jos est all!!
<galopez> ahmmmmm.....ok!
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: Is it supposed to use pppoe?
<Carutsu> the problem is that it's not asking for password, I will use unrar directly
<Lynoure> SonhadorPR: like I said, I'd recommend just restarting X. Unless you are talking about the accent thing?
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: Does she have a login for internet use?
<Lynoure> SonhadorPR: then if it persists, it's time to dig deeper.
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: Check the settings in Windows carefully, see what you need to duplicate in linux.
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: She should be sure to run a firewall, the router may have had one for her.
<_4strO> Carutsu: same pb here
<SonhadorPR> Lyn: I know...but if only one program works at a time...thats not good......... I have to log-out every time I want to start a new program?
<SonhadorPR> thats not fun....
<_4strO> ark only give me a error message saying that he didn't ask me the password
<SonhadorPR> I might al well use Windows all the time...
<mikkael> is it dangerous to remove all -dev packages as im not compiling anything from now on :) ?
<jhutchins> _4strO: ark doesn't work with passworded rar's, it doesn't have a mechanism to pass the password prompt back to the user.
<_4strO> SonhadorPR: try to use your linux without launch youer media playert
<fdoving> mikkael: no.
<SonhadorPR> how can I change back to Ubuntu from Kubuntu...I might as well do that....Ubuntu never gave me these much problems!
<mikkael> good this will free >300 mb
<Lynoure> SonhadorPR: no, I'm suspecting this to be one time thing.
<mikkael> oh you said NO
<jhutchins> SonhadorPR: ask in #ubuntu or google "pure ubuntu".
<Lynoure> SonhadorPR: but, well, it's your choice
<SonhadorPR> 4stro, I want to be able to listen to music.....and surf the web
<mikkael> nvm, i said dangerous, not safe ;)
<SonhadorPR> ok..
<_4strO> SonhadorPR: it's just for see if your player is the reason of your problems
<SonhadorPR> Im gonna try to reboot, and launch again....Ill tel you what happens
<galopez> program for listen music??
<fdoving> galopez: amarok.
<dmitri> hy guys,does anyone know if it is possible to execute pages that contain js with wget, so that i can wget the pagesource with the echo of the js
<SonhadorPR> I think it is...because the Amarok also gave me problems
<galopez> thanks
<yurimxpxman> what's the best app to do simple video editing?
<mikkael> avidemux ?
<SonhadorPR> I changed the mp3 files to open with Exaile, when Amarok couldnt play them
<_4strO> kino
<alesan> hi what is the suer and pwd I have to use for the livecd, if I logout?
<alesan> I am at the kdm prompt now
<Ryaren> hi
<Ryaren> How can I mount my DVD writer?
<_4strO> alesan: root / without pass ?
<alesan> _4strO, absolutely not :) come on
<SonhadorPR> well....Im gonna reboot, and see what happens
<fdoving> dmitri: no, wget doesn't understand javascript.
<scotty> when I try to adjust my clock, I get "conversation with su failed"
<jhutchins> dmitri: Yes, have a look at the man page for wget.
<scotty> How do I fix it?
<_4strO> alesan: so i dont know
<jhutchins> Ryaren: Technically you can't.
<_4strO> alesan: when you're in with the live CD root hasn't any pass
<jhutchins> Ryaren: You could mount a CD/DVD that's in it.
<alesan> _4strO, also in a normal instalation
<alesan> installation
<mikkael> xutils-dev and python2.5-dev depend on kubuntu-desktop, so i better keep those
<_4strO> alesan: or when you type a root command, it didn't ask you a password
<alesan> and for sure you cannot login on kdm with user root by default :)
<Ryaren> jhutchins: How can I list my detected optical drives?
<alesan> _4strO, the user has no password, not root
<fdoving> alesan: what about 'ubuntu' with no password?
<_4strO> alesan: right !
<alesan> fdoving, not working
<jhutchins> Ryaren: sudo fdisk -l will list all mountable media.
<alesan> fdoving, not even kubuntu was working
<fdoving> alesan: what if you just restart KDM?
<alesan> fdoving, I gave up I am now rebooting...
<jhutchins> Ryaren: If a drive is empty, it won't list though.
<TheCreationist> jhutchins: As fas as I know, she doesn't need any kind of login.  She uses comcast high-speed, which I use as well.  Ubuntu detected and connected automatically for me and she has basically an identical setup.
<fdoving> alesan: restarting KDM only should work, as autologin probably is enabled.
<Ryaren> huhh
<Ryaren> ok
<Carutsu2> _4strO: friend, use the folowing command: unrar x <PATH_OF_FILE>
<edina> hello
<Carutsu2> _4strO: then it will ask for the password
<_4strO> Carutsu2: yes i know ;)
<Carutsu2> _4strO: then you could've told me
<edina> anyone knows how to read my files from vista in kubuntu?
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: She may need to reset the modem, sometimes they lock in the MAC of whatever is connected to them.
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: reset modem, then restart networking on the PC.
<yurimxpxman> mikkael: do you know what media backend avidemux uses?
<alesan> what is that lists at the beginning of boot process the options like "start or install ubuntu" "safe graphics" and so on? Isolinux?
<Ryaren> Okay it is working now thank you very much jhutchins
<mikkael> yurimxpxman: nope, im not using it
<mikkael> gstreamer ?
<_4strO> alesan: try yo reboot and when you're into the livecd session type 'whoami' in a terminal ;)
<edina> anyone?
<dmitri> jhutchins: i have 3 times readed the wget man
<stoned> hehe
<stoned> readed
<mikkael> edina: you have to mount your windows partition
<edina> ok, how?
<dmitri> technically i have to execute the page with wget and pipe with a java script interpreter
<dmitri> and i dont know how to do that
<edina> what did went to storage media
<edina> i see an os
<mikkael> edina: there should be a good howto in a wiki
<edina> when i try to mount it i got an error message
<TheCreationist> jhutchins: Okay, I'll try that.  How do I reset networking?  ifdown?
<_4strO> yes
<SonhadorPR> ok folks..
<jhutchins> TheCreationist: /etc/init.d/network restart
<edina> where? i searched the ubuntu site for 30 min now
<fdoving> !ntfs | edina
<ubotu> edina: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lontra> hi i have two questions ... 1.  what is the default size of the kicker and 2.  how does kubuntu make that icon effect and is it available on kde-look?
<SonhadorPR> I rebooted, and Im back...now Ill attempt to use FireFox
<TheCreationist> jhutchins: Alright, thank you.
<SonhadorPR> ok...FireFox is opened
<SonhadorPR> Noe...I shall close it, and try to open it again
<SonhadorPR> its working....
<edina> let me try this script thing its talking about
<SonhadorPR> I do believe the problems consists in the Music Player..
<SonhadorPR> shit!
<jhutchins> !language | SonhadorPR
<ubotu> SonhadorPR: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<_4strO> ^^
<SonhadorPR> I do apologize!
<jhutchins> SonhadorPR: What music player are you trying to use?
<SonhadorPR> I had a problem using the Amorok, since it wouldnt play MP3s...
<SonhadorPR> so I change it to Exaile, since it did play them..
<SonhadorPR> but apparently the program hanged for some reason..
<vzduch> Studio Brussel playing some really nice music tonight :)
<jhutchins> SonhadorPR: try this: rm .xine (in console)
<SonhadorPR> it played one song, I shut it down...and then tryied to open it up again...and it wouldnt ..
<SonhadorPR> however this also affected the other programs as well...FireFox and even the Terminal Window
<jhutchins> SonhadorPR: I'd say don't use that program any more!
<_4strO> and get the right codecs
<jhutchins> !info Exaile
<ubotu> exaile: flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+debian-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 294 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<SonhadorPR> ok  I wont...then what do you suggest for playing MP#s, since the amorok doesnt like them
<SonhadorPR> ?
<_4strO> !codecs | SonhadorPR
<ubotu> SonhadorPR: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daisuke_Ido> install the right codecs then
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok works just fine.
* jhutchins is listening to a shuffle playlist of mp3's on amarok right now.
<jhutchins>  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/12/03/amarok-suddenly-stops-playing-mp3s/
* _4strO too (a 14.000 mp3 playlist)
* vzduch is listening to an MP3 webstream on Audacious right now
<edina> mikkael
<SonhadorPR> well amorok told me that it didnt like mp3s
<edina> thank you very much
<vzduch> SonhadorPR: if so, it lacks codecs
<mikkael> edina, whats your language ?
<SonhadorPR> something about getting codecs to play yhem..I tell it to go ahead...but it doesnt do anything
<edina> magyar
<jhutchins> SonhadorPR: read the restricted formats page and follow the relevant links.
<vzduch> !hu | edina
<ubotu> edina: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<edina> english is good enough thanks
<SonhadorPR> it tellsm me it cannot remove xine, it is a directory
<_4strO> edina: ^^
<jhutchins> Cool!  Didn't know we had a hungarian channel.
<SonhadorPR> Why do I want to remove xine
<SonhadorPR> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> wtf are you doing?
<vzduch> jhutchins: hrhr, ever you can learn something here ;)
<jhutchins> SonhadorPR: That just removes a file from your home directory, like a bookmark file.
<jhutchins> vzduch: I try to every day!
<mikkael> edina, first of all you need to create a folder, where you will mount your windows in
<jhutchins> SonhadorPR: That assumes that Amarok was working and stopped.
<Prophezy> !permission
<edina> this script did everything
<mikkael> sudo mkdir /media/vista
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<vzduch> edina: no need to pull a face, it was just a hint :)
<Daisuke_Ido> SonhadorPR: i would like to recommend installing libxine-extracodecs
<SonhadorPR> ok..let me go ahead and do that.... Ill let you know what happens
<mikkael> i wouldnt trust a script in that case
<mikkael> in case you got IDE-Drive, and hda1 is your linux partition type: sudo mount -t ntfs -o defaults,uid=0,gid=46,umask=007 /dev/hda1 /mount/vista
<mikkael> ehm your windows partitoin*
<mikkael> replace hda1 with your windows partition..
<jhutchins> mikkael: Where are you coming up with the gid?
<_4strO> lol
<edina> thank u for everything it was much faster than reading the forums
<mikkael> im pasting from a wiki
<vzduch> jhutchins: the gid is created by ntfsconfig (or what was the name again?) afaik
<edina> it looks like its working i can see the files...
<vzduch> jhutchins: I too had that after my first Kubuntu install when I used Automatix to set up ntfs-3g.. on 2nd install I did that by hand but took over that fstab line because it works :)
<mikkael> edina: you got read-only access, and this is only temporary
<_4strO> mikkael: jhutchins gid=46 looks like the gid for an external HD
<edina> the script said i will get this acces everytime i start linux
<mikkael> if you want to have this mounted every boot you need to edit your !fstab
<jhutchins> Ah, I see, it's the plugdev group.
<_4strO> yup
<mikkael> edina: now you didnt use your script, right
<_4strO> for an internal one gid=1000 should be better :p
<jhutchins> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<edina> i did it
<_4strO> or gid=100
<edina> did exactly what that page said
<mikkael> give the link please
<mikkael> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<edina> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<edina> anyway i got another question
<edina> i have a dell amd64 computer that i just installed kubuntu yesterday
<edina> my videocard is ati
<Daisuke_Ido> poor child
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm so sorry :(
<edina> but at my display i got a vesa driver and i cant set the monitor to 1280X960
<Daisuke_Ido> edina: may have to install fglrx
<_4strO> edina: wich ati card ?
<vzduch> jhutchins: no need to tell me that ;)
<edina> its kinda blurry and distorted now since it is not the right proprtion but i cant choose this resolution
<edina> where d i look into to see the exact type?
<_4strO> edina:  lspci | grep VGA in a terminal
<mikkael> of your gfx-card ?
<vzduch> edina: your xorg.conf has a 'Section "Monitor"', there you have to specify a 'HorizSync' and a 'VertRefresh' value in the form aa-bb (w/ aa being the lowest and bb the highest value your monitor can handle)
<edina> said: ATI Tech Inc unknown device 7183
<_4strO> :/
<_4strO> weird
<edina> my monitor is a wide screen flat panel
<edina> have this different type of plug
<_4strO> that is not the problem
<edina> now it goes as a plugnplay monitor becasue it is not among the dell monitors
<_4strO> edina: the problem is that your kernel doesn't see which video card you have
<edina> well that does not sound good
<_4strO> and then set the vesa driver otherwise setting a radeon or fglrx one
<_4strO> edina:yo can try to set one manually
<edina> will not kill my display\/
<_4strO> edina: type this : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.bak
<edina> i already changed it once and it went unreadable had to reinstall the whole thing becasue all igot is the command line and i am not that good to live wihout X
<_4strO> edina: you want to know more about it or just leave it ?
<edina> i want to use it properly
<edina> with the right proportions at least
<cje> hi, I am just installing kubuntu edgy, and I am interested in getting a video-related package called smilutils.  What repository do I need to enable in the Adept Package manager, please?
<edina> and sharper if its possible
<edina> like vista does
<_4strO> edina: wich driver you tried ?
<nicolai_> cje: Why install Edgy now Feisty has been released?
<edina> I DID NOT CHANGE THE DRIVER BUT INSTEAD OF PLUG AN PLAY I CHOOSE A MONITOR THAT HAD W AS I GUESS WIDE IN THE LIST
<edina> sorry abot caps
<cje> nicolai_: I am installing Edgy because my guru wrote a bunch of tools for Edgy specifically.
<edina> shoukd i backup my xorg file now?
<_4strO> edina: yep
<cje> nicolai_: I am producing a documentary film called "The Digital Tipping Point" for Windows noobs about how cool FOSS is, and I am using all Free Software tools to do it.
<_4strO> edina: we gonna try to change the driver
<edina> i just did the backup
<_4strO> edina: if X wont restart correctly, have you gat a liveCD N?
<_4strO> got*
<cje> nicolai_:  But we have standardized on Edgy, and I can't bug him to update to Feisty, because he wrote the tools for free.
<edina> yeah that what i used to reinstall the whole thing
<_4strO> edina: ok so you dont need to reinstall it, just use the liveCD to reconnect here ;)
<jhutchins> !find smiutils
<ubotu> Package/file smiutils does not exist in feisty
<edina> ok
<edina> good idea:)
<_4strO> edina: ;)
<edina> what now?
<_4strO> edina: so now type : kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_4strO> edina: and paste the whole file
<nicolai_> cje: I can see the smilutils package in Feisty with medibuntu repository and main, restricted, universe, multiverse enabled for all repositories.
<cje> nicolai_: here are the tools and what we use them for:  http://digitaltippingpoint.com/wiki/index.php?title=From_Tape_to_Archive
<_4strO> !paste | edina
<ubotu> edina: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_4strO> just in case ...
<cje> nicolai_: k, thanks!  I will try enabling multiverse, I guess?
<edina> its pretty long...
<Schuenemann> how do I remove xubuntu?
<SonhadorPR> how do I remove kubuntu?
<edina> how do i do this\/ where?
<_4strO> edina: ctrl + c and up arrow
<Daisuke_Ido> SonhadorPR: get the codec package installed?
<_4strO> lol SonhadorPR
<Schuenemann> Is removing xubuntu-desktop enough?
<edina> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31948/
<edina> cool
<Daisuke_Ido> xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<Schuenemann> what do I have to do?
<edina> it does knwo my monitor type...
<_4strO> edina: ok just try to replace "vesa" by "radeon" in the 86 line
<nicolai_> cje: According to adept the filename is: pool/universe/s/smilutils/smilutils/smilutils_0.3.0-12build1_i386.deb
<edina> but does not give me the option to choose the right proportion
<edina> i guess i do it inthe graphical interface... i that ok?
<_4strO> yes
<Schuenemann> how do I remove xubuntu?
<_4strO> Schuenemann: sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<edina> now apply i guess...
<Schuenemann> that is just a meta-package
<_4strO> Schuenemann: but some apps will stay
<_4strO> edina: save ;)
<Schuenemann> I need them removed
<edina> says it not been succesfully tested
<_4strO> :/
<edina> same error message that i got th elast time when it went astray
<cje> nicolai_: I am getting closer, but I still appear to have a problem.  I have Adept open.  I click on Adept > manage repositories and then I scroll down and right click on deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main restricted univers multiverse and then I do a search for smilutils in Adept, but the search yields no results.  What am I doing wrong, please?
<_4strO> Schuenemann: many xubuntu packages begin with xfce
<edina> there is test button
<_4strO> Schuenemann: you should try a research in adept for ex
<Schuenemann> meaning?
<edina> it went black then it came back...
<Schuenemann> there must be a better way that does not require removing individual packages
<nicolai_> cje: I believe it is because the package is not available in Edgy, but I can check fo you if you want.
<_4strO> Schuenemann: i dont know another way sorry
<nicolai_> cje: I've found the link for the feisty package
<edina> is there a way to see what ati card i got or jsut look into from vista?
<_4strO> Schuenemann: remove the meta package and then find the xfce* packages
<_4strO> edina: look for some stickers on your computer or get the manuals
<cje> nicolai_: Thanks, that is kind of you to offer to look for the Edgy package.  And with regard to Feisty, I am not going to be able to use it because we are standardized on Edgy. .  I am in a computer that has PClinuxOS installed.  I am going to log off of this computer and log into another box that has the tools installed.  I will be back in about 5 mins.  see ya.
<_4strO> edina: you said it's a dell ?
<edina> i just tried ati but it did nto work eother
<edina> yes
<_4strO> edina: so get the reference like serial number and go to their website
<_4strO> edina: or just the model name
<edina> inspiron 531
<edina> well it came with vista and i cant get the driver from a pulldown menu for linux...
<edina> there are ati drivers btu they are for vista i think...
<_4strO> edina: Carte graphique ATI Radeon X1300 Pro de 256 Mo i think
<_4strO> edina: http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspndt_531?c=fr&l=fr&s=dhs&cs=frdhs1
<edina> its french...
<edina> the link you sent...
<_4strO> ho sorry
<_4strO> try to find yours
<edina> i did but like i said i dont see any linux drivers
<edina> only these .exe files
<_4strO> edina: try with the fglrx driver
<_4strO> edina: it should work
<edina> radeon x 1300 pro 256 card
<edina> i just looked it up from my order
<edina> fglrx? let me see
<edina> i choose the ati radeon fglrx driver tested it went black came back to the old one
<edina> maybe on the ati site?
<Aranel> how can i mount a .iso or .cue file in Kubuntu ? (virtual cd. like Daemon Tools in windows)
<zombielion> Can anyone help with devede
<_4strO> edina: noway it should work
<edina> i can try it again
<Vuen> hi there. anyone use kmail with gnupg? i'm having trouble decrypting messages.
<BluesKaj> edina: dunno if this'll work for your ati radeon but it does for my elcheapo onboard X200G: http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<Vuen> when i view a message that has been encrypted, it just says "error: bad passphrase" and can't decrypt it. but it never actually asks for the passphrase.
<edina> there is a lsit under driver but there isnt a fglx there only under manufacturers
<Vuen> if i save the message and decrypt it via command line, i can read it just fine.
<Vuen> anyone know what's wrong?
<_4strO> edina: fglrx :p
<_4strO> edina: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI should be easyer
<edina> yes now i chose that one like before going to test it...
<Aranel> how can i mount a .iso or .cue file in Kubuntu ? (virtual cd. like Daemon Tools in windows)
<edina> nothing but 2 seconds of blacknes and one flickering then come back the same state
<BluesKaj> edina, the URL I posted gives 3D and Direct rendering for apps like google earth that need 3D graphics
<Vuen> nevermind, it looks like i'm just missing gnupg-agent
<_4strO> Aranel: not sure but mplayer should do it
<hsn_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<edina> well anyway i got the wrong monitor from dell they should me the right one the ultrasharp one btu i guess it wont work either properly...
<Schuenemann> Aranel, I think you can mount the iso using 'mount'
<Aranel> Schuenemann: like mount /iso/file /mnt/cdrom1  ?
<vzduch> Aranel: the other way round
<_4strO> edina: wich resolution you need ?
<Schuenemann> I don't know the syntax exacly, it has -o something
<Schuenemann> iso9336 or something like that
<edina> right now i jsut want a 1280x960
<Aranel> Schuenemann: :)
<Schuenemann> Aranel, is the .cue .mdf?
<vzduch> something like 'sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom1
<edina> but i guess it can do something better but what i care the most the right proportion not the 4:3
<Schuenemann> yes heh
<Schuenemann> very different hehe
<_4strO> edina: type in a terminal : kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aranel> Schuenemann: i converted .cue to .iso . I need mounting .iso file
<BluesKaj> how do I make this command permanent in startup ? , xmodmap -e "remove lock = Caps_Lock"... hate that caps lock key
<Schuenemann> Aranel, how did you?
<savetheWorld> BluesKaj: for which user?
<Aranel> Schuenemann: i can't remember :P maybe "bchunk" , i'm not sure.
<BluesKaj> only me using this pc
<_4strO> edina: and put a "1280x960" in front of all lines who have screen resiolution
<Schuenemann> :-/
<savetheWorld> BluesKaj: you can try putting it in your .xinitrc,
<edina> ok wont it mess it up?
<BluesKaj>   /etc/.xinitrc
<BluesKaj> ?
<_4strO> edina: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31957/
<_4strO> edina: like this
<_4strO> edina: if this resolution wont work xorg will pass to the next one
<edina> ok
<zombielion> is this for real cant nobody help with devede im sure someone knows something
<Schuenemann> !ask | zombielion
<ubotu> zombielion: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<_4strO> edina: then save the file and resta X by exit session or press ctrl alt sup (it will be more violent)
<_4strO> edina: ctrl alt del :p
<edina> ok i modified it
<edina> sup?
<jhutchins> _4strO: Maybe ctrl-alt-backspace?
<_4strO> loool yup
<edina> yeah that what i thought
<edina> ok
<zombielion> fine the last time i really asked it i still didnt get help. everytime i sucessfully convert an avi to iso with devede there are lines in the movie it didnt convert right or somthing and then the other times it just stops running and locks up after it converts the movie and is just making the iso. no the os just the app
<BluesKaj> savetheWorld, where is the .xinitrc file located in / or /etc or ... ?
<edina> let see if u dont here from me buy some flowers
<_4strO> sorry i'm a little french and high ! :p
<savetheWorld> BluesKaj:  in the user's home directory
<jhutchins> zombielion: about 969,000 English pages for transcoding avi. (0.06 seconds)
<_4strO> ^^
<noldo> howto install openGL to ubuntu? please, help!
<jhutchins> zombielion: Are you trying to make a DVD that will play in a normal player?
<noldo> no
<bind> como instalar o Skype no Kubuntu?
<cj> hey, i upgraded my dapper install to feisty but am now stuck with a US keyboard layout despite tweaking xorg.conf - am i missign a package?
<edina> hi guys
<BluesKaj> nope not in mine , savetheWorld
<zombielion> ya
<edina> i got the right proportions
<jhutchins> !skype | bind
<ubotu> bind: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<zombielion> i just go into video dvd
<bind> thanks!!
<savetheWorld> BluesKaj:  hmm. you can try your .bash_profile or your .bashrc then
<zombielion> and it seems the more i search the more i find command line ways to make a dvd i think that it is 2007 it should have an interface by now
<edina> it looks much better now
<zombielion> well you know what i mean
<jhutchins> zombielion: I use the tovid package.  I suggest you browse around and read about the process, it's somewhat complex.
<edina> still not as sharp as i would like but ok
<BluesKaj>  /.bashrc ?
<jhutchins> zombielion: Video processing is customarily done from the command line.
<jhutchins> zombielion: You don't think shrek was created under gnome, do you?
<intelikey> BluesKaj ~/.bash_bashrc  in ubuntu i think
<edina> now i am happy thank you very much
<jhutchins> zombielion: Tovid does include some nice GUI wrappers, but it also shows you what commands they're generating.
<jhutchins> zombielion: The command line is MUCH more powerful.
<edina> a u rovier
<Guilty_as_Sin> is anyone here familiar w/ nx (no machine's version that is)
<neverblue> ssh tunnelling, say I want to use local hardware on remote software, is that possible (using a softphone, trying to make a call on this box, from my remote box) ?
<nicolai_> cj: look in "system settings -> region and language"
<jhutchins> neverblue: Nope.  You can execute what's on the remote box and have it display locally.
<Guilty_as_Sin> neverblue..  that sounds interesting, I also would like to know the answer to that question
<Guilty_as_Sin> oic
<neverblue> jhutchins, so no way to handle control of the hardware?
<Guilty_as_Sin> missed that last line
<jhutchins> neverblue: Actually, twisted thinking, you could ssh to the remote box, ssh back, execute your local programs and have them pipe output to the remote, but then the remote would forward the display back to you.
<cj> nicolai_: it doesn't seem to have any Available layouts
<neverblue> ok...
<neverblue> seems like alot
<neverblue> ill just talk to my sys::admin :)
<jhutchins> There ya go.
<Guilty_as_Sin> in configuring nx all machines need both server and client packages. correct?
<nicolai_> cj: no available or no active layouts? left or right coloum?
<Guilty_as_Sin> I've been trying to read there manual but it seems that there manual is a bit choppy, or so it seems to me
<cj> nicolai_: both are blank
<neverblue> cannot do it :((
<nicolai_> cj: try installing language-selector-qt and  language-selector-common
<BluesKaj> nope , capslock is evil and can be defeated in systemsettings somehow , but i've forgotten ...it has to do with changing it's function to the ctrl key
<intelikey> hmmm capslock >> enter   there's a thought...
<mjmkb> for NX, I use the "client" for windows and had to install "server", "client" & "node" on my linux box.
<intelikey> but i use caps lock so i wont do that
<nicolai_> cj: also try installing  xkb-data
<goodhabit> Hello! Can somebody help me? I have troubles with aptitude upgrade: http://nopaste.com/p/aaBy3nBRO
<cj> nicolai_: all already installed
<goodhabit> Problem is in dbus.
<goodhabit> I don't know how to fix it.
<ubuntu__> Hello
<ubuntu__> Hello?
<intelikey> goodhabit actually the problem is not in dbus it's in the init script for dbus
<goodhabit> Whatever, i am a newbie on Linux :\
<ubuntu__> I want to install kubuntu, I also would like to have a shared home partition with windows.
<ubuntu__> can anyone help?
<goodhabit> And i can't fix it myself.
<jhutchins> goodhabit: what happens if you do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<goodhabit> ubuntu__: What means shared home partition?
<goodhabit> dpkg --configure -a : http://nopaste.com/p/az1BPS6kU
<ubuntu__> A partition that can be accesed in windows also linux
<johann> ubuntu_: jast make a partition in FAT so you can access from win and linux
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: Linux can access almost any filesystem, so you can just share the windows partition.  It's best to put linux on it's own partition, and to have a swap partition as well, so 3 partitions.
<goodhabit> ubuntu__: Or there other solutions. For windows exist ext driver. For linux - ntfs driver. But better delete windows )
<cje_> hi, I'm back.  I am trying to install a video package called transcode on Edgy Kubuntu.  Can someone please help me find the proper repository that would have it?
<ubuntu__> I mean an actual "home" partition.
<jhutchins> goodhabit: Try sudo apt-get --purge remove dbus
<intelikey> jhutchins !
<jhutchins> intelikey: No?
<cj> jhutchins: one partition for the linux filesystem is too few in my oppinion
<intelikey> jhutchins i'll try to stay out of it,  but did you check that command to see what all it took with it ?
<nicolai_> cj: then your layout-problem needs someone more qualified than me looking at it :/
<goodhabit> purgind debus wants to remove many other packages liki kubuntu-desktop, hal etc. I think it will not very good.
<nicolai_> cje_: Wasn't it smilutils you needed?
<cj> nicolai_: probably a problem with the dist-upgrade
<jhutchins> cj: I prefer mine that way.  Murphy's law says that if you partition, the space you need will be on the other partition.
<intelikey> jhutchins i don't think he can even purge it until it's configured...    dpkg is a pita on that
<cje_> nicolai_, I was able to get smilutils installed somehow.  not sure how.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Please feel free to jump in, I'm pretty new to apt/deb stuff.  Can't you tell it to _just_ remove dpkg?
<cj> jhutchins: thats where LVM comes in handy
<nicolai_> cje_: it turned up on its own? :P
<jhutchins> cj: lvm is evil
<cje_> nicolai_, so thanks for helping with smilutils.
<intelikey> jhutchins ok. i pm'd him a dirty hack  all fixed now.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Cool.
<cje_> nicolai_, heh, no I was tweaking the repositories, and something must have worked.  Not sure what.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Care to share?
<cje_> nicolai_, it all happens so quickly, I can't always follow it.
<nicolai_> cje_: I know the ffeling. Transcode is in multiverse on my computer.
<ubuntu_linux> hello
<ubuntu_linux> What command installing nvidia drivers under Kubuntu?
<jhutchins> !nvidia | ubuntu_linux
<ubotu> ubuntu_linux: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nicolai_> cje_: If you can't find the package I can provide you a link to both the tarball and a .deb that might work
<hasan_> what does bleeding edge mean ?
<hasan_> and cutting edge ?
<nicolai_> cje_: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/t/transcode/
<Daisuke_Ido> hasan_: not ready for production use
<Daisuke_Ido> brand new stuff that's a lot more likely to break
<nicolai_> hasan_: cutting edge = the best/newest there is
<cje_> nicolai: thanks, now I have to figure out how to install it.
<hasan_> ok thx nicolai:
<jhutchins> cutting pretty much == bleeding.
<nicolai_> hasan_: bleeding = not finished
<hasan_> so i should not add them to my repository ?
<intelikey> jhutchins and you can see why i didn't bother the "mostly beginners,"  channel with that.
<Daisuke_Ido> um...   huh?
<jhutchins> hasan_: Usually used in the context that if you are going to run the very newest hardware/software/whatever, you're going to have to expect that it will break and possibly do damage.
<nicolai_> jhutchins: so bleeding = alpha and cutting = beta? :P
<hasan_> in negative sense or not ready to use
<hasan_> ok
<hasan_> i ll not add then
<jhutchins> nicolai_: Depends, different people use it differently.
<hasan_> what about upstream ?
<jhutchins> nicolai_: Some people would say they're the same thing, some would say "cutting edge" means released.
<hasan_> upstream opera upstream beryl ?
<jhutchins> beryl is a good example of bleeding edge.
<nicolai_> hasan_: upstream is what the main developers work on
<jhutchins> bleeding edge also implies that just because something is newer doesn't mean it's better.
<nicolai_> nicolai_: downstream is what distributions et. al work with
<intelikey> nicolai_ in the sense of software,  in the sense of networking   upstream is what's between you and the world
<ubuntu_linux> but under Kubuntu?
<nicolai_> intelikey: I figured it was software in this case
<Daisuke_Ido> but what under kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> Don't suppose anyone here has worked with kvm? When I try to start a virtual machine, it hangs at "Loading..." and uses 100% of one of my CPU cores
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> anyone ever managed to get dreamweaver 8 working ?
<blekos> hi, had anybody luck with synce
<blekos> ?
<jhutchins> Dragnslcr: For how long?
<Daisuke_Ido> Assid: you will have more luck using vi
<Assid> nah.. i need the gui
<Daisuke_Ido> then you might like nvu
<jhutchins> Assid: Or quanta.
<Dragnslcr> jhutchins- until I click the X to close the window. I've left it running for at least a few minutes a couple times
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, i haven't checked out quanta yet
<jhutchins> Dragnslcr: I would make sure there was no disk activity for at least 2-3 minutes.
<intelikey> nicolai_ in this context yes   but i mentioned it for hasan' sake, with whom i think i spoke some hours ago about an upstream issue in the networking sense.    so i said what i said
<nicolai_> Assid: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3482
<nicolai_> intelikey: fair enough :)
<kateak> hola?
<Assid> yeay!!
<Assid> i can now consider moving my ass over
<Dragnslcr> jhutchins- know offhand if KSysGuard has a monitor for disk access?
<jhutchins> Dragnslcr: Seems like it did last I looked.  I know gkrellm does.
<JohnFlux> Dragnslcr: i think so
<Assid> im trying to convince myself to bite the bullet and move over from win
<kateak> hay alguien que hable castellano?
<Dragnslcr> It has Disk Throughput, but I have no idea which of the 20 items under that would be what I'm looking for
<nicolai_> Assid: I would test Wine for myself first to avoid backlash. But glad to see it might solve your issues.
<Assid> dont have a linux box running atm
<Assid> not as a desktop atleast
<nicolai_> Assid: I started my journey with a dual-boot..
<intelikey> is it possable to switch tty's inside of ssh ?
<Assid> nicolai_: ive used it before.. i actually got servers running linux.. i had a dedicated "desktop" type box .. but never booted into it
<Assid> im just tired of using the same damn thing.. so either i convince myself to move.. or stick to xp for the rest of my life or the next version of windows
<Assid> that does make sense.
<knowledge25k> hello  can somebody hell me with my beryl
<Daisuke_Ido> i attempted a dual boot, and...  never booted into linux
<Assid> Daisuke_Ido:  yeah.. exactly..
<Assid> thats why i either just dive in.. or forget abt it
<Daisuke_Ido> the way i finally switched was to tell myself: you're going to do this, it will be just fine, if a little different.
<Daisuke_Ido> that was 9 months ago
<nicolai_> Assid: Then i wont stand in the way of your migration :)
<Daisuke_Ido> and i haven't had windows near this machine since :D
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> well
<Assid> my lappy would still need windows
<Daisuke_Ido> Assid: oh, mine does too
<Daisuke_Ido> i have to for school
<Assid> err.. how well does gimp handle photoshop files.. any clues ?
<Assid> would be nice if i could manage to get my desktop to look like this guys tho : http://www.ubuntux.org/files/images/dsktop1.png
<zombielion> when youmake a dvd what should the video rate be in kb/s and is there a way to compress the video if its to big to go on the dvd after it is converted
<cje_> nicolai_, how embarrassing, it was a typo on the dapper repository!  See, we use tools that depend on other tools, and actually Feisty broke our tools, simply because Ubuntu moves faster than lots of other projects.  So we downgraded to Edgy, and everything worked.  But we actually had to reach back to dapper for transcode.
<Assid> or this one : http://www.ubuntux.org/looking-dapper
<Dragnslcr> jhutchins- so it's been over 5 minutes and it's still at "Loading..."
<jhutchins> Dragnslcr: I think you can safely call that a hang though.
<Assid> Daisuke_Ido: you ever done any video encoding on linux ?
<jhutchins> Dragnslcr: I just wanted you to be sure, because there was a program I had that I thought was hanging, and it was just that it took two or three minutes to load and configure itself the first time.
<Dragnslcr> jhutchins- yeah, that's what I figured. I posted something on the Ubuntu forum last night, but the thread has already been buried
<zombielion> also what does interlacing and deinterlacing mean
<jhutchins> zombielion: That's really not a kubuntu question.
<nicolai_> cje_: But all works now?
<jhutchins> zombielion: I think you need to do some reading on transcoding and DVD building.
<Daisuke_Ido> Assid: a little
<Assid> any difference in speed of encoding ? for a divx file?
<cje_> nicolai_,  yeah, so far, i have been able to download all of the packages I need for our process, so thanks tons for sticking in there with me!!!
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps a little faster in linux
<Assid> faster ?!
<Daisuke_Ido> but no appreciable difference, no
<Assid> i thougth divxnetworks is tuning the codec now .. like 20-30% quicker than before
<Daisuke_Ido> and both of those desktops are quite easy
<Daisuke_Ido> Assid: i have no idea
<intelikey> what ?    can anything actualy be faster in linux than in M$ ???    come on!
<Daisuke_Ido> i just use mencoder :D
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: you know what's faster on linux than windows?  games.
<Daisuke_Ido> games in wine vs. games running in native windows :D
<jhutchins> zombielion: http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page#Learn
<Assid> Daisuke_Ido: games faster through wine ?
<nicolai_> cje_: No problem. It's summer vacation, so I have no quarrels with being on irc to near midnight. ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> (not all, mind you, but some are.  it's true!)
<Assid> how the hell.. its emulated
<Daisuke_Ido> NO
<nicolai_> cje_: Glad to be of help
<Daisuke_Ido> no it is not
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido not the ones i've tried,
<cje_> nicolai_, near midnight?  You must be in Europe, no?
<Daisuke_Ido> not emulated at all
<Assid> doesnt crossover have something for games..
<cje_> It is 15:07 in the afternoon here in San Francisco, California.
<nicolai_> cje_: Yep. Copenhagen, Denmark
<Daisuke_Ido> wine is an implementation of the win32 API, not a windows emulator.  a very big difference where speed is concerned
<cje_> Awesome!
<intelikey> WINE is Wine Is Not an Emulator
<jhutchins> Assid: That's just the thing, wine isn't an emulator, it's an api interface.
<Assid> hrmm.. my bad
<jhutchins> Assid: cedega
<Daisuke_Ido> cedega's nice
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> so that plays games no issues ?
<cje_> nicolai_,  We have a lot of footage of interviews with European leaders, like the Mayor of Munich.
<Daisuke_Ido> i wouldn't say that
<Daisuke_Ido> some games there are no issues and they run great
<jhutchins> Assid: There are issues.  It plays some games, has more support than wine.
<Daisuke_Ido> some games run extremely slow
<Daisuke_Ido> and some won't work at all
<intelikey> windows doesn't "play games, no issues"   heh
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: tell that to minesweeper!
<Assid> hahaha
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido i said games
<vzduch> o0
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> solitaire then
<intelikey> :)
<vzduch> I have a modified mIRC running in CrossOver.. (not in this channel though)
<Daisuke_Ido> two more weeks
<intelikey> this console plays solitare
<Daisuke_Ido> vzduch: for scripting purposes, i assume?
<nicolai_> cje_: when do you expect the documentary to be done?
<Assid> i gotta figure this out
<nicolai_> cje_: You've peaked my curiosity :P
<Sayers> How do I get Karmba to save my widgets?
<vzduch> Daisuke_Ido: in this case, the scriptkiddie is my father.. I have only started it for demonstration purposes
<vzduch> ;)
<cje_> nicolai_, it is a community-based project, and we need help and funding, so whenever we are able to get it done, it will be done.  All of the footage will be free on line.
<Daisuke_Ido> i see
<angasule> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daisuke_Ido> vzduch: trying to convert dad?
<vzduch> he had an old mIRC version running as the basis.. I updated that and sent him back
<vzduch> Daisuke_Ido: no, I've given up on that ;)
<angasule> !wmv8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmv8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cje_> nicolai_, you can see 51 hours of footage here http://archive.org/details/digitaltippingpoint
<angasule> !wmv9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmv9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm working on converting my mother
<Assid> err.. whats a rating of gold in wine mean?
<Daisuke_Ido> she copies more dvds than i do
<Daisuke_Ido> Assid: nearly zero problems
<Assid> nice
<Daisuke_Ido> platinum is zero problems
<cje_> nicolai_, Europe and South America are going to be very important for our film, because we think that the Microsoft monopoly will be broken first in those two continents.
<Daisuke_Ido> silver requires a little tweaking
<Daisuke_Ido> and so on
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> just curious.. when you install.. you install it using wine right ? you dont need to install on a windows machine. and then copy stuff over?
<vzduch> cje_: not as long as everybody & your neighbour are copying Windoze in South America ;)
* intelikey thought M$ monopoly would crumble first in the US ...
<nicolai_> cje_: I'll be sure to look at it. :)
<nicolai_> cje_: What about Asia?
<cje_> vzduch, true, illegal copying of Windoze is Microsoft's biggest ally.
<vzduch> intelikey: you gotta be kidding.. in the US the laws are so that it's partly illegal to use free software..
<jhutchins> slashdot just had an article on how Microsoft managed to get the majority share in China.
<intelikey> vzduch you gota be kidding
<Sayers> cje_: ?
<vzduch> intelikey: at least that's what it looks like from Europe
<cje_> nicolai_, no, Microsoft is strong in Asia for exactly the reason that jhutchins pointed out.
#kubuntu 2007-07-31
<cje_> Sayers, hi
<Sayers> vzduch: Eh I'm on linux in US and fine...
<Assid> well.. ms does gain alot of its foothold by convincing the govts.
<jhutchins> I think linux needs to stay the intelligent choice for power users and not try to please the lowest common denominator.
<Schuenemann> pirate software is good for M$ spreading its crap
<cje_> vzduch, you are right, there are laws in the US that restrict access to non-Free formats, and that is hurting us in the US.
<intelikey> vzduch besides all US citicens are criminals anyway,   that way if "uncle sam" ever wants you, he knows just where to find you...
<hasan_> lowest common denominator ?
<hasan_> what do u mean by that ?
<jhutchins> cje_: It's only "hurting us" for people who want to use restricted formats and won't learn how.
<intelikey> jhutchins prezactly
<cje_> jhutchins, There are a lot of people who use restricted formats only.
<jhutchins> The lowest common denominator being the person who just wants his gamez, doesn't care how anything works, doesn't want to learn or know anything.
<intelikey> cje_ yep there's a fool born every hour
<cje_> jhutchins, sad, but true.  There are even people who are actively looking for DRM.
<pietro_> hi
<intelikey> or is that minute
<Schuenemann> cje_, because they don't know what is a restricted format and M$ makes them think it's the only format
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Actually, Microsoft's trick is not letting them think at all in the first place.
<Sayers> jhutchins: They don't have to learn about a computer to have the right to use it!
<cje_> Schuenemann, true, M$ has a massive marketing budget.  That is why we are trying to drum up community support for our Digital Tipping Point documentary.
<jhutchins> Sayers: Nope!
<jhutchins> Sayers: No argument there.
<Schuenemann> hmm
<jhutchins> Sayers: I just don't want _my_ linux dumbed down to their level.
<cje_> Schuenemann, we are giving away all of our footage on-line in ogg format
<intelikey> HERE HERE !
<intelikey> ^5 jhutchins
<cje_> Schuenemann, http://archive.org/details/digitaltippingpoint
<Sayers> jhutchins: What I've been saying the whole time, Either make a seperate distro for that :P or don't allow tons of newbs to use linux,
<Schuenemann> I'm a bit guilty there... never used ogg ;-)
<jhutchins> Sayers: Allow anybody who's intereste to use it.
<cje_> Schuenemann, we also have it available in .mpg
<Sayers> Schuenemann: I would but to lazy to burn cd's , for the past month been listening to radio
<Schuenemann> you have to burn cd's for ogg?
<intelikey> no
<Sayers> jhutchins: Well I think linux expanding is great, there are tons of computer geeks that don't try it or know about it.
<Schuenemann> cje_, ogg can be video?
<cje_> Schuenemann, yes, Ogg Theora
<Sayers> Schuenemann: OGG is video and I think it's audio too
<intelikey> Schuenemann you can put about 8 hours of cd quality music in .ogg format on ONE cd
<intelikey> Sayers yes both
<Schuenemann> intelikey, how about mp3?
<intelikey> Schuenemann mp3 is not free
<vzduch> Schuenemann: sure, Ogg is a container that can contain anything from audio (usually Vorbis, but also Speex, FLAC or even MP3 is possible) to video (usually Theora, but MPEG4 in various codecs is not uncommon)
<intelikey> i don't do mp3
<Schuenemann> intelikey, sure, I was talking about the length =)
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: no, but it's a lot more common
<Assid> Daisuke_Ido:  my problem is.. A> i have a legal copy of windows.. so its not like i gain anything that part.. B> any gaming would require me to get cedaga would again would cost more.. not to mention some perfoamcne dip
<Daisuke_Ido> how does cedega = cost more?
<Schuenemann> cje_, I see you talk about the FISL there
<vzduch> I do occasional MP3s, but >95 % of what I encode myself is Ogg Vorbis
<Assid> its like 55 bucks for cedaga
<nicolai_> Schuenemann: Ogg is better quality per MB than MP3, but uses more processing power to play.
<cje_> Schuenemann, try this file for ogg http://www.archive.org/details/e-dv227_berlin_13_akhundov_09-23_001.ogg
<Daisuke_Ido> it's free for the cvs version of cedega
<vzduch> nicolai_: not only to play, also to encode
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido doesn't make me have any knowledge of it...    and like i said i don't do mp3      i think there has one time been one mp3 file on this particular computer of 12 years old
<angasule> a friend has a video that file identified as: MPEG layer 2/3 128kb/s - MS Windows Media Video 9 (ffmpeg) 640x480(640x480) - and ubuntu restricted packages didn't seem to include a codec for it, or does it?
<Assid> hrmm
<cje_> Schuenemann, yes, we were at FISL con in Porto Alegre two years ago
<Assid> hrmm lets see
<Schuenemann> cje_, I would've go the FISL, but I had some problems in the knee
<vzduch> angasule: looks like WMV
<Assid> might just dive in
<Schuenemann> it was in my city once
<angasule> vzduch: yes, it says so right there, but there are different versions of WMV
<cje_> Schuenemann, so you must be in Brasil, no?
<Schuenemann> yes
<cje_> Schuenemann, we interviewed Gilberto Gil
<cje_> !!
<Schuenemann> heh
<Schuenemann> what does he know about FS?
<vzduch> who's that?
<nicolai_> angasule: Are you running in 64-bit?
<Schuenemann> he's a singer heh
<Schuenemann> and was (or is) a minister
<angasule> nicolai_: no, 32 bit
<myfinaldoom4> yea, i need help
<cje_> Schuenemann, here is the link to video with him in it http://www.archive.org/details/proof_of_concept_four_mins.mpg
<nicolai_> Schuenemann: He is an important politician who likes CC and FLOSS :)
<intelikey> myfinaldoom4 with ?
<Schuenemann> nicolai_, what is CC and FLOSS?
<myfinaldoom4> any people who can help me with a nework
<cje_> nicolai_, yes, that is why we interviewed him!!
<cje_> Schuenemann, cc = Creative Commons
* vzduch doesn't know many South American musicians.. Shakira *ugh*, Juanes, Sepultura, Soda Streo.. that's about it
<Daisuke_Ido> FLOSS = free/libre open source software
<cje_> Schuenemann, FLOSS = Free Libre Open Source Software
<myfinaldoom4> i need to be able to set a server with ubuntu, to work on windows
<Schuenemann> ahh
<Schuenemann> nicolai_, he does???
<myfinaldoom4> a domain
<angasule> nobody watches videos? :?
<nicolai_> Schuenemann: CC = Creative Commons, FLOSS = kubuntu :P
<cje_> all of our footage on the Internet Archive is raw footage.  It needs to be improved for the final version.
<intelikey> !dvd | angasule
<ubotu> angasule: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Schuenemann> cje_, the video quality is very cool
<Schuenemann> no phantom backgrounds
<angasule> wmv9 == DVD?
<intelikey> angasule that kind ?
<intelikey> oh
<angasule> intelikey: no, what I said earlier
<cje_> Schuenemann, thanks very much!
<Daisuke_Ido> wmv9 = problematic at best
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Schuenemann> cje_, is that you?
<angasule> intelikey: already installed ubuntu restricted packages, as I said above
<cje_> Schuenemann, where?
<Schuenemann> in the interview :p
<Daisuke_Ido> angasule: install vlc and be good
<cje_> Schuenemann, I do appear in lots of the video, but I am a minor character.
<Schuenemann> the guy from azerbaijan
<nicolai_> angasule: You might want to look at the Medibuntu page if you haven't already.
<myfinaldoom4> yea, thanks for the help guys
<myfinaldoom4> gosh
<cje_> Schuenemann, I am not in any of the videos that I just posted here, no.
<angasule> nicolai_: I already told him to look at medibuntu, but /which/ package there?
<angasule> VLC is UGLY
<vzduch> what's ugly about VLC?
<cje_> Schuenemann, you must be seeing Jack Messman, the former CEO of Novell.
<Daisuke_Ido> so change the skin if you like that sort of thing
<Assid> alrite im outta here.. need my sleep
<angasule> vzduch: how do you change the brightness in VLC?
<Assid> catch you guys later
<Assid> thanks
<nicolai_> angasule: w32codecs and xinelib-extracodecs
<vzduch> it's been a bit spartanic ever since I started using it in Windoze several years ago
<Schuenemann> cje_, he's too young to be the CEO
<Daisuke_Ido> *libxine-extracodecs
<Schuenemann> cje_, says Akhundov
<intelikey> !libxine-extracodecs
<cje_> Schuenemann, oh, no, that is not me.
<intelikey> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<angasule> I believe libxine-extracodecs is installed by ubuntu restricted packages...
<cje_> Schuenemann, Akhundov is a guy from Ajerbijian whom we interviewed.
<jhutchins> angasule: You might like mplayer better.
<Daisuke_Ido> i recommend trying to install it on its own and making sure
<Schuenemann> hmm
<angasule> so, no way to play in kaffeine, the kubuntu kde player?
<vzduch> angasule: Settings >> Extended GUI, there's a brightness slider there :)
<intelikey> angasule well short answer to your Q that got my attention "<angasule> nobody watches videos? :?"    ! i
<LeeJunFan> kaffeine uses libxine.
<angasule> intelikey: well, nobody here could give me a straight answer
<Daisuke_Ido> 99% of the people here didn't know you even asked a question
<Daisuke_Ido> be patient
<ciprian> how can i install a think what i download from inthernet =?!
<Schuenemann> ciprian, huh? please clarify
<intelikey> ciprian in windows
<LeeJunFan> ciprian: what format is the file you downloaded?
<angasule> Daisuke_Ido: well, I did ask a question, I think someone should write a "how to answer questions" to go with the "how to ask questions" that ESR wrote a long time  ago
<ciprian> nope
<ciprian> is linux
<ciprian> kubuntu
<ciprian> the format is .bin
<jhutchins> angasule: Who do you imagine that the people in this channel are anyway?
<vzduch> cje_: Ajerbijian?  what's that?
<angasule> jhutchins: elves, why?
<intelikey> ciprian then you probably don't want too     look for the same package in the package manager
<vzduch> ciprian: what is it?
<ciprian> jre-6u2-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<Daisuke_Ido> angasule: this is a busy place, and your attitude determines who will help
<LeeJunFan> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<intelikey> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> the bot says it better than me
<Daisuke_Ido> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cje_> vzduch, Ajerbijian is a country in the former Soviet bloc
<angasule> this place used to be /much/ more helpful
<angasule> I'm not new, btw
<vzduch> cje_: I think you mean Azerbaijan
<Daisuke_Ido> there's the attitude again.
<vzduch> :)
<cje_> vzduch, my apologies for the misspelling.
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway
<intelikey> angasule it has it's days   this is a busy one.   and very little getting solved
<Daisuke_Ido> i recommend trying to reinstall libxine-extracodecs at least, and fiddling with vlc as a temporary, if not permanent, solution
<LeeJunFan> angasule: so what was your question anyway?
<angasule> cje_: if you're on konversation, right click on the text input and select 'auto spell check', works great
<ciprian> it work's
<cje_> angasule, thanks for the suggestion.  I am using xchat
<ciprian> another problem
<angasule> LeeJunFan: MPEG layer 2/3 128kb/s - MS Windows Media Video 9 (ffmpeg) 640x480(640x480) <-- can't play this video on a friend's pc with kaffeine
<cje_> angasule, and I actually find the xchat user interface a little bit hard to use.  I am actually a relatively simple end user.
<intelikey> cje_ i think it has a menu itom for spell checking as well
<ciprian> why i cant conect on this server sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<angasule> cje_: konversation is similar to x-chat but a lot more user friendly in my experience
<Schuenemann> angasule, is it possible to change that language?
<LeeJunFan> angasule: if you install w32codecs and libxine-extracodecs then kaffeine should be able to play just about anything.
<angasule> Schuenemann: what language? the one used by the spellchecker?
<LeeJunFan> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Schuenemann> yes
<ciprian> why i cant conect on this server London.UK.Eu.Undernet.Org:6667...  on kubuntu - konversation ?!?!
<angasule> LeeJunFan: including wmv9?
<jhutchins> angasule: I think I've probably already told you this, I would recommend trying mplayer or VLC, because using them is simpler than trying to fix kaffeine.
<Daisuke_Ido> Schuenemann: i believe it goes by whatever language aspell is using
<Schuenemann> !aspell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nicolai_> angasule: Does it work on your computer? Might it be a DRM'ed file?
<cje_> angasule, I will try konversation.
<angasule> jhutchins: yeah, that's sad
<Schuenemann> !info aspell
<ubotu> aspell: GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.4-4 (feisty), package size 124 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<LeeJunFan> I believe so as long as it's not copy protected.
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido, can I have 2 langs there?
<angasule> nicolai_: he used to be able to play it with mplayer on gentoo, he just switched
<Daisuke_Ido> Schuenemann: on that, i have no idea :)
<jhutchins> angasule: As long as I've been messing with a Linux GUI there have been multiple broken media players, and a few that just worked.
<vzduch> I try to disable all spellchecking I come across :)
<Daisuke_Ido> angasule: then he had the codec then and doesn't now.
<Schuenemann> bah, who needs spell checking? :-p
<BluesKaj> I've locked myself out of X by making some dumb changes to xmodmap file , it's the one that has xmodmap-ubuntu 80 , i think , can some give the exact file location and nam as if editing so i can edit it in the CLI ?
<jhutchins> angasule: Why the broken ones are kept around, I don't know.  They must work for some people.
<ciprian> why i cant conect on this server London.UK.Eu.Undernet.Org:6667...  on kubuntu - konversation ?!?!
<Daisuke_Ido> it's pretty straightforward
<LeeJunFan> angasule: kaffeine will use libxine which in turn will use the w32codecs to play those.
<angasule> Schuenemann: I deal with people from the US too often, they screw up my speeling ;)
<Schuenemann> ciprian, yeah, why not? Give details
<stepmanic> if u wanna play wmv just sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs.. all i did and everything works great now^^
<intelikey> ciprian hmmm i'm not an undernet user but if that url is correct it may be that they are using another port   ?
<cje__> okay, now I am on here in Konversation
<Schuenemann> angasule, why?
<jhutchins> angasule: Just because something's the default in kde or kubuntu, doesn't mean it even works, let alone that it's the best.
<angasule> Schuenemann: I use british spelling
<ciprian> hmmmm good question !!!
<Schuenemann> hmm...
<Daisuke_Ido> angasule: you mean proper spelling :)
<intelikey> ciprian what client are you trying to connect with ?
<angasule> jhutchins: well, mplayer is not known for its nice interface, either heh
<jhutchins> k, time to go feed the horses.  Later.
<angasule> Daisuke_Ido: indeed
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm an american and our spelling annoys me :\
<ciprian> client ?!
<Schuenemann> you have horses?
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Ido: lol
<jhutchins> angasule: kmplayer, mplayergui.  Works great, fine interface.  Doesn't look like an alien sex toy, no, but it works.
<intelikey> ciprian yes    application     client    interface
<cje_> angasule, I am not seeing the spellchecker in konversation.
<angasule> jhutchins: I don't think I'd like an alien sexy toy anyway
<LeeJunFan> our president can't even speak correctly, why should we have to spell correctly. hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> that may be the funniest thing i've ever seen from jhutchins...
<Schuenemann> cje_, right click the input field
<Daisuke_Ido> but he's the Decidinator!
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido,  yer spaeeling comes from the dutch/german names for some words
<angasule> cje_: did you right click on the text input area and select 'auto spell check'?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Yep, one each thoroughbred and saddlebred.  Redheads.
<LeeJunFan> Don't you mean dictator?
<Schuenemann> you must be joking
<Daisuke_Ido> eek
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not going there, this is neither the time nor place for political discourse...
<vzduch> BluesKaj: and yours comes partly from Swedish? ;)
<cje__> testing wrong words
<LeeJunFan> heh, no.
<Schuenemann> brazil's president barely knows how to write
<boris_> wind is strong here
<angasule> Schuenemann: yeah, but he was a worker, right? didn't go to Yale? :)
<intelikey> cje__ looks like it works
<BluesKaj> myname Kaj, yes vzduch , altho I've been a canadian for almost 60 yrs
<cje_> right.
<Schuenemann> he was a *&@*#... well, he still is
<ciprian> You have identd disabled (or broken), to continue to connect you must type /QUOTE PASS 57119 what this mean ?!
<intelikey> write
<nosrednaekim> what does graduating from yale have to do with anything... its called MONEY... and BRIBES
<cje_> lol!
<intelikey> rite
<cje_> I just noticed the spellchecking function in xchat, too.
<cje_> lol!
<vzduch> o0
<Schuenemann> isn't Yale that SuSE package manager, angasule?
<intelikey> i told you it was there
<vzduch> Schuenemann: *rofl*
<ciprian> You have identd disabled (or broken), to continue to connect you must type /QUOTE PASS 57119
<cje_> And actually, I kind of like the GUI for xchat compared with konversation.
<Schuenemann> Yale, Yeti, something like that
<angasule> Schuenemann: you're probably thinking of yast :P
<intelikey> yast
<vzduch> YaST2, to be precise ;)
<Schuenemann> hehe
<vzduch> acronym for 'Yet another Setup Tool'
<cje_> I like the fact that in xchat, the names are on the left side, whereas in konversation, the names are on the right, and a little more confusing.
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<vzduch> cje_: if you mean the nicklist, that's configurable
<BluesKaj> vzduch,  do me a favour ? type xmodmap into konq and check a file with xmodmap-ubuntu 80 or something close to it and give me the actual filename in properties so i can edit it , so i can log back into kubuntu.
<vzduch> in most clients I know
<Schuenemann> why people love this acronym "Yet Another something" ?
<cje_> angasule, how do you make comments addressed to yourself stand out?
<winbond> suse is now proudly sponsored by micosoft, please download the vista demo
* Daisuke_Ido releases YaYa
<cje_> vzduch, I guess I need to look at the nicklist.
<Daisuke_Ido> yet another "yet another"
<angasule> cje_:settings->configure conversation->notifications->highlight->highlight current nick
* intelikey releases YaHa
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido, it's a nice name
<stepmanic> someone know how beryl\kompiz works on a ATI 200m card?
<BluesKaj> vzduch, i made some changes to the file and i scrrewed up
<amaro> fala ai pessoal
<nosrednaekim> stepmanic: yes, it works...
<vzduch> BluesKaj: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80ubuntu-xmodmap
<amaro> alguem do brasil aew????????????????????
<Schuenemann> !br | amaro
<ubotu> amaro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
* Daisuke_Ido releases aHa 0.1 "take on me"
<angasule> amaro: nao :D
<BluesKaj> vzduch, thx muchly
<nosrednaekim> stepmanic: pretty well too, I have a Xpress1100 which is the same thing
<amaro> ola angasule
<Schuenemann> angasule, you said you were from UK
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> he said he used british spelling
<Schuenemann> doesn't it mean the same thing? :p
<angasule> Schuenemann: no, I didn't, I said I write british english
<intelikey> no
<cje_> cje__, test of highlighting in konversation
<angasule> Schuenemann: also, when he asked if there were any brazilians, I said no, in portuguese
<stepmanic> nosrednaekim: yeh, i know it works, but does it work fine with desktop-effects and stuff, cause i know some friends of mine have had some troubles with it
<nicolai_> Schuenemann: I use British spelling even though I'm not british.
<Daisuke_Ido> kiba doesn't like me :\
<angasule> cje_: did it work? :)
<nicolai_> Schuenemann: I try to at least. :P
<Daisuke_Ido> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cje_> angasule, yes, it did.  heh.
<nosrednaekim> stepmanic: works fine with all that stuff, you need the proprietary ATI drivers, but yeah, it works fine
<amaro> my internet conect i not navegation help me please?????????????????????????
<vzduch> I use British spelling when writing English because that's what I learned at school :)
<intelikey> hmmmm if i spoke english, i would try to use british spelling...
<vzduch> amaro: please rephrase
<stepmanic> nosrednaekim: ok, tnx^^ gonna try get it now:P
<amaro> i am from brasilian
<vzduch> intelikey: what do you speak if not English? o0
<amaro> i not speak ilglish
<nosrednaekim> stepmanic: ok, yell if you need any help
<stepmanic> nosrednaekim: will do^^
<Schuenemann> amaro, #ubuntu-br
<nicolai_> vzduch: Same thing for me. In the Danish educational system American dialect and spelling is demirited
* intelikey speeks intelikees    and anyone that has tried to read it would know that
<Daisuke_Ido> is anyone familiar with kiba-dock?
<nicolai_> If you want good grades you use British spelling rules
<angasule> nicolai_: ja, her vi laerer UK engelsk ogs
<nicolai_> :P
<Schuenemann> !nl | angasule
<ubotu> angasule: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Schuenemann> oops I think I guessed wrong
<angasule> Schuenemann: that was norwegian, actually ;)
<angasule> and nicolai_ is danish, I think
<vzduch> angasule: I would have guessed Danish :)
<nicolai_> angasule: Yep
<angasule> vzduch: hard to tell apart heh
<Schuenemann> where is danish spoken?
<fujilan> weyyyyyyyy
<amaro> my internet conect but not navegation help me please??????
<angasule> this summer I met a swedish couple and I thought they were danish heh
<nicolai_> vzduch: The only difference is where 'ogs' should be in the sentence :P
<Schuenemann> amaro, escreve isso: /join #ubuntu-br
<angasule> Schuenemann: denmark
<vzduch> angasule: there are some things from which you can easily tell Danish from Norwegian.. but for such short phrases it's mostly a bit difficult, yes :)
<Schuenemann> angasule, ahh...
<angasule> vzduch: you're a danskie as well?
<intelikey> amaro also check "kmenu > system settings > network manager        i think that's where.
<vzduch> angasule: naw
<angasule> nicolai_: where would you play ogs?
* vzduch is German w/ a quite good command of Dutch and some basic understanding of a handful of other languages
<Kr4t05> Man, that's annoying...
<angasule> s/play/place/
<angasule> well, dutchies are easy to command, they are so nice, never say no
<nicolai_> angasule: ja, her vi laerer UK engelsk ogs -> ja, her lrer vi ogs UK engelsk
<amaro> vo tomar no cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<nicolai_> nicolai_: vi and lrer also had to be replaced
<Schuenemann> amaro, vai no #ubuntu-br seu burro
<fujilan> weyyyyyyyyyyy why i ca't connect on London.UK.Eu.Undernet.Org
<angasule> nicolai_: I think that's the correct order in norwegian as well?
<amaro> eu ja fuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<amaro> mas ninguem me ajuda la pow
<vzduch> nicolai_: you're talking to yourself? o0
<fujilan> weyyyyyyyyyyy why i ca't connect on London.UK.Eu.Undernet.Org
<fujilan> weyyyyyyyyyyy why i ca't connect on London.UK.Eu.Undernet.Org
<Schuenemann> amaro, pelo menos eles te entendem l
<vzduch> fujilan: because Undernet is cr*p? =D
<nicolai_> vzduch: I wanted to talk to angasule, but missed :P
<amaro> pow vc me entende
<amaro> no entende???
<angasule> Schuenemann: voce e brasileiro?
<fujilan> 00:56]  [error]  Your host is trying to (re)connect too fast -- throttled
<fujilan> [00:56]  [Error]  Se ha perdido la conexin con el servidor London.UK.Eu.Undernet.Org: el servidor remoto cerr la conexin. Intentando reconectar.
<cje_> okay, I am going to have to leave now.  Thanks to everyone for all the help!
<angasule> nicolai_: talking to yourself is a bad sign ;)
<angasule> have fun cje_
<fujilan> weyyyyyyyyyyy why i ca't connect on London.UK.Eu.Undernet.Org
<fujilan> 00:56]  [error]  Your host is trying to (re)connect too fast -- throttled
<fujilan> [00:56]  [Error]  Se ha perdido la conexin con el servidor London.UK.Eu.Undernet.Org: el servidor remoto cerr la conexin. Intentando reconectar.
<cje__> angasule: thanks, angasule!
<Schuenemann> angasule, sim
* vzduch slaps fujilan around a bit with patience and a pastebin
<angasule> fujilan: it might be restricted to people from UK? try us.undernet.org , it's much more permissive, I think
<nicolai_> cje__: see you :)
<ardchoille> !patience
<_4strO> fujilan: plz be cool the message say you try to reconnect too fast so stop to try to connect, wait a moment an retry
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm no expert, but...  this doesn't look right
<Daisuke_Ido> http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/8617/snapshot7yz7.png
<Schuenemann> does anyone know is there's a paltalk client to linux?
<vzduch> long since I used Paltalk..
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what kiba's doing to me -_-
<vzduch> back on Windoze
<angasule> don't know, but there wasn't one when I checked many years ago
<runlevelten> What's paltalk?
* runlevelten googles
<nicolai_> Daisuke_Ido: the background?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: you know what doesn't look right to me? the top toolbar
<Schuenemann> Wine works for games and everything, but for NOTHING I try heh
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: just playing around right now
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> and i agree, the top toolbar looks really bad
<amaro> schuenemann me ajuda ai powwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Schuenemann> amaro, olha o pvt fio
<Daisuke_Ido> but yeah, when i launch kiba, the bottom fifth or so of my screen is black :\
<nosrednaekim> fun fun =D
<amaro> nom sei oque e isso???
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido, and there must be something interesting below the black part
<Daisuke_Ido> as soon as i quit it, i get it all back :\
<amaro> tow usano o linux pela plimera ves hoje
<angasule> Daisuke_Ido: wow I really hate having two bars :)
<Schuenemann> amaro, mensagem privada, no t pra ficar falando muito aqui
<PriceChild> !es | amaro Schuenemann
<ubotu> amaro Schuenemann: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Daisuke_Ido> Schuenemann: well, as the black part obscures windows and essentially takes away 20% of my desktop real estate, yes.
<vzduch> 'plimera ves'.. what dialect is that?
<vzduch> PriceChild: wrong guess, that's Portuguese
<PriceChild> !pt | amaro
<Schuenemann> amaro, faz o seguinte, volta l no -br
<amaro> mas u meu problema e curto
<ubotu> amaro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<PriceChild> vzduch, ty
<nosrednaekim> vzduch: sounds like "first time" in spanish
<Daisuke_Ido> angasule: i'm trying to mess with kde :D
<angasule> Daisuke_Ido: I see :P
<Daisuke_Ido> trying some new things, some new looks
<vzduch> nosrednaekim: I know
<angasule> Daisuke_Ido: that's what OS X looks like, right? pointlessly shiny?
<Daisuke_Ido> angasule: there you go :D
<Schuenemann> what would be the reason for connecting to internet, but web doesn't work?
<Daisuke_Ido> however, i think i'll go back to the way i had it
<Schuenemann> IRC does
<angasule> Daisuke_Ido: I think the bottom bar is pointless, but you are free to waste your screen realstate heh
<runlevelten> I haven't had the panel on the bottom of the screen for about 5 years, heh
<angasule> Schuenemann: proxy mandated by the ISP?
<Daisuke_Ido> angasule: what bottom bar?
<runlevelten> Daisuke_Ido: The best way to run :)
<Schuenemann> yes, maybe... how about that?
<angasule> Daisuke_Ido: the one with the amarok and firefox icons?
<Daisuke_Ido> kiba-dock
<nosrednaekim> All my panels hide themselves anyway, I have two.
<stepmanic> btw anyone got the wireless working on a HP ze2000 laptop? ppl say it should work "out of the box".. but.. it dont >< when i try to enable it it just say "turned on" in half a sec, and then it goes back to "turned off" ><
<intelikey> Schuenemann something in  knetwork manager    some setting.     i have seen several ask that but haven't paid close attention
<Daisuke_Ido> if it worked properly it wouldn't be wasting screen real-estate at all
<Daisuke_Ido> so i turned it off
<angasule> nosrednaekim: it annoys me how maximised windows pop around when the hiding and unhiding happens
<vzduch> 'screen real estate'.. *rofl*
<nosrednaekim> angasule: of the panel? it never does that for me..... the panel just covers the window
<Daisuke_Ido> vzduch: essentially what it is though
<Daisuke_Ido> space that could otherwise be used for app display is being used for a static panel
<vzduch> Daisuke_Ido: how much do you pay for a square metre? ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> so i declared eminent domain and stole it back :P
<Daisuke_Ido> vzduch: it's a metaphor.
<angasule> vzduch: well, if you don't think a 19" screen is more expensive than a 14"... ;)
<runlevelten> Daisuke_Ido: One difference though, I find the taskbar is inefficient, so I decided to try using a window list applet a few years ago, haven't looked back.
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't like the taskbar much -_-
<angasule> runlevelten: how does it work?
<Daisuke_Ido> window list, you say?
<Daisuke_Ido> brb, gotta put laundry in the dryer
<runlevelten> I have much more space free, and things are closer to the corners, which means it's all faster to use (fitt's law and all that)
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: yes, its an applet you can add to the panel
<runlevelten> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> it looks nice
<runlevelten> I also steeled myself and got on with the app menu at the top of the screen, as it's like 5 times faster in HCI studies than the menus in the windows....
<runlevelten> ....but that may be a step too far yet, heh
<Daisuke_Ido> runlevelten: one reason that's a bad idea
<Daisuke_Ido> (for me anyway)
<Daisuke_Ido> firefox.
<harmattan> Hi everybody
<runlevelten> I use firefox, it doesn't really niggle as much as you might think.
<nosrednaekim> yeah, firefox doesn't comply or else I would use that
<nosrednaekim> on a widescreen latpotp it does
<runlevelten> and for the other apps, every menu becomes a button of infinite height
<runlevelten> and I'm sure I don't need to bore you with UI design nerdery for you to know that's a good idea :)
<nosrednaekim> firefox is what irks me with that.
<nosrednaekim> otheriwe I admit its a good thing
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm trying something incorporating a few different suggestions.  will have to screencap shortly
<vzduch> Firefox was a nice, clean & fast browser back in the beta days.. could well be it's becoming bloated these days, I only use it at work, here I use Konq
<runlevelten> It's slower than seamonkey now.
<angasule> vzduch: I liked it when it was called phoenix, now it's a terrible hog
<Schuenemann> firefox's UI is very slow in linux for me
<runlevelten> Try any reasonably heavy site, say digg, between recent FF and recent seamonkey.
<angasule> also the whole XUL thing sounds like a reimplementation or java heh
<runlevelten> since it's supposed to be the lighter faster version of seamonkey, irony abounds, heh.
<Schuenemann> don't say anything bad about java
<angasule> dillo for teh win? ;)
<nosrednaekim> lynx!
<runlevelten> ...which doesn't work on digg, as it goes.
<runlevelten> neither does lynx, afaict.
<vzduch> I haven't touched Seamonkey yet
* runlevelten uses w3m too :)
<vzduch> last Mozilla build I used was 1.7.10 or so
<angasule> I use konqueror here and dillo on my laptop
<nosrednaekim> dillo is pretty amazing
<runlevelten> konqueror is such an excellent browser.
<Schuenemann> firefox and its extensions are the best
<Schuenemann> konqueror is good as file browser only
<angasule> yeah, the problem I have on my laptop is the rest of the apps are awful
<vzduch> Konqueror has become a very good piece of software.. compared to the KDE 3.1 days at least ;)
<angasule> I want to try using qtopia and do away with gtk and tcl/tk apps
<Schuenemann> konqueror has nothing special as web browser
<runlevelten> Schuenemann: If you're reading a lot, konqueror FTW - *NO* browser renders textual content like konqy.
<Schuenemann> runlevelten, what's so good about it?
<angasule> Schuenemann: it feels much lighter on kubuntu ;)
<angasule> and doesn't look like a furry ewok behind
<runlevelten> konqueror has a smaller, faster lighter html renderer than fff, opera or ie. It has a smaller memory footprint.
<vzduch> Schuenemann: what 'special' thing does a web browser need?
<Vuen> hey all, anyone know where Login Manager saves its settings?
<runlevelten> It launches faster. It has better CSS support than most browsers.
<Schuenemann> I don't think it has better CSS support
<runlevelten> The code is the nicest of all the open source browsers too, if you're into reading through the source
<Schuenemann> it doesn't support text-transform
<angasule> Schuenemann: what's text-transform?
<Schuenemann> angasule, that css property
<intelikey> Vuen for kdm  /etc/kde*/kdm/kdm.conf       iirc   and for gdm  /etc/gdm/*
<angasule> Schuenemann: what does it do?
<angasule> Schuenemann: konqueror passes acid2, whatever that means
<runlevelten> It puts fonts in their proper places with the proper spacing, and best of all, it renders antialised fonts properly in X
<runlevelten> unlike, for instance, FF, which looks like an explosion in an 8-bit word processor factory at times :)
<Schuenemann> vzduch, well, I have a lot of options with firefox's extensions... increasing line-height, changing that horrible combination of white backgroud and black text
<Schuenemann> angasule, I read about that... but it doesn't support that property, for example
<angasule> runlevelten: hahaha
<Schuenemann> I think even IE supports it
<runlevelten> Large amounts of textual content look _disgusting_ in FF compared to konqy.
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<Vuen> intelikey: thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> what kinds of kicker replacements exist?
<runlevelten> Daisuke_Ido: why?
<Daisuke_Ido> a couple reasons
<Schuenemann> runlevelten, I edit CSS on the fly with Fx :-)
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: kicker? is that the panel?
<Daisuke_Ido> one, i'd like to be able to use my entire desktop
<vzduch> I'll go to bed.. good night folks :)
<angasule> night vzduch
<Daisuke_Ido> and two, true transparency
<runlevelten> night vzduch
<nosrednaekim> there's that enlightenment panel
<nosrednaekim> forget what its called
<runlevelten> Daisuke_Ido: ie, what for?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll have to show you
* runlevelten wonders what you're looking to do.
<angasule> Schuenemann: I just tested it, it works
<Schuenemann> angasule, what does?
<angasule> Schuenemann: text-transform
<Schuenemann> angasule, try input { text-transform: uppercase; }
<Schuenemann> see if a text field becomes capitalized
<angasule> Schuenemann: I tried this: http://www.w3schools.com/css/tryit.asp?filename=trycss_text-transform
<angasule> Schuenemann: and it rendered as expected
<angasule> Schuenemann: all three effects
<Schuenemann> weird... I tried here a few days ago
<angasule> Schuenemann: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<nicolai_> Goodnight everyone
<runlevelten> night nicola
<Schuenemann> feisty
<angasule> god natt, nicolai_
<angasule> Schuenemann: that's weird, then
<runlevelten> +i_, heh
<angasule> Schuenemann: was your html standards compliant?
<runlevelten> Schuenemann: don't get me wrong, I don't use konqy for heavy js-laden pages, and I use FF to support quirks, but konqy is an impressive browser.
<runlevelten> It just isn't very popular, and hasn't got enough people working on it.
<Schuenemann> angasule, yeah, why not? :p
<Schuenemann> runlevelten, yeah...
<Schuenemann> angasule, I just tested and it seems it doesn't work on input fields
<Daisuke_Ido> here we go
<Daisuke_Ido> http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/1300/snapshot8dl3.png
<Schuenemann> on konqueror only
<cloakable> runlevelten: Yeah. Like Apple's Safari. Powered by the KHTML backend to Konqueror :P
<runlevelten> Not really a big fan of safari.
<Daisuke_Ido> cloakable: no, powered by apple webkit.  BASED on khtml, but not the same thing
<amaro> join ubuntu br
<Daisuke_Ido> though they're unforking
<runlevelten> ty Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> runlevelten: the problem with that is i have screen space i can't use at the top AND bottom
<Zambezi> Anyone know Kdiff3 and know how I can erase duplicates line comparing two documents?
<Daisuke_Ido> i could use superkaramba to put a clock on the desktop and put the tray at the top to eliminate that bottom bar, but the top remains an issue
<yashi79> c' nesssuno?
<yashi79> ho un picolo problema con un pendrive
<yashi79> mmm
<yashi79> mi sa che il dubbio mi resta
<Schuenemann> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<angasule> !it | yashi79
<ubotu> yashi79: please see above
<angasule> smart ubotu heh
<Daisuke_Ido> runlevelten: so you see the issue i'm facing here
<intelikey> did anyone see Zambezi   ^
<runlevelten> Daisuke_Ido: you could create 4 small panels and put them in the corners, then select to allow other windows to cover the panel...
<Daisuke_Ido> can't figure that out either
<runlevelten> ah, but you still have icon black spots..
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what i tried first
<Daisuke_Ido> two top panels in the corners
<[ifr0g] > intelikey, hi :)
<Zambezi> intelikey, Doesn't seems so.
<runlevelten> Is it the icon black spots that are unwanted then?
<Schuenemann> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> Zambezi sorry  i don't know kdiff     and hello [ifr0g] 
<Daisuke_Ido> it wouldn't let me put the second panel inline with the first on the top
<runlevelten> Were you using a menubar?
<Schuenemann> angasule, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31968/ Try this on that same page
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> just two standard panels
<Zambezi> intelikey, I have two documents. 01 and 02 and it contains duplicates. I want to get rid of them. I tried sort, but I didn't manage to make it work.
<[ifr0g] > Is there a nokia wap toolkit alternative ?
<revish> can some one tell me how to run flash media on kubuntu
<intelikey> Zambezi you want to totally remove the dups ?   or just remove the second occurance of each ?
<[ifr0g] > revish, flash media ?
<intelikey> !flash | revish
<ubotu> revish: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<runlevelten> Hey, I also can't see all the panels in the configuration dialog.
<[ifr0g] > :)
<revish> yea like play vids
<runlevelten> :S
<Zambezi> intelikey, The seocond occurance I guess.
<Daisuke_Ido> runlevelten: exactly.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not right.
<runlevelten> Ah, they're there in kcontrol
<[ifr0g] > revish, mplayer should play them. after you get the codecs.
<[ifr0g] > !flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> thanks :)
<runlevelten> Which would make sense actually.
<Schuenemann> I think mplayer doesn't need codecs for flv
<intelikey> Zambezi one could do something like this,  may not be what you want though.    cat doc1 doc2 | sort -u > unique-doc
<angasule> Schuenemann: that didn't work
<Daisuke_Ido> even in kcontrol, it won't let me do two inline >:|
<Schuenemann> angasule, try with firefox or opera, it will :-)
<angasule> Schuenemann: can't, I haven't installed them
<Schuenemann> well, then just trust me =)
<revish> i'm not that computer literate what exaxtly should i be doing?
<runlevelten> I have the top ones going down the sides.
<runlevelten> not in line, if you see what I mean
<Schuenemann> runlevelten, is that to me?
<angasule> Schuenemann: should I? hmmmm :P
<runlevelten> Schuenemann: No, Daisuke_Ido
<intelikey> revish for installing flash support ?    you were gone long enough to have at least scimmed the page on that,  so i'll not send you back there,   what version of kubuntu do you have ?
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, that's an idea
<Daisuke_Ido> still not a perfect solution, but quite nice
<intelikey> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<runlevelten> If you mess with the width and height of them it works.
<runlevelten> and no you're right, t'aint perfect. :(
<revish> i'm not sure
<intelikey> revish open a konsole  and type    lsb-release
<intelikey> or in here you could do /exec lsb-release -a
<Schuenemann> !picasa
<ubotu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<intelikey> so what is picasa ?
<Schuenemann> I dunno
<Daisuke_Ido> sortasolution that works for me: i have one panel in the top left and one in the bottom right
<Daisuke_Ido> bottom right hides, and contains the tray and clock
<Daisuke_Ido> top left has k menu, quicklauncher, and window list
<Schuenemann> please, how do I get rid of xubuntu?
<revish> it's not finding anything
<Dragnslcr> Schuenemann- tried putting the disc in a microwave?
<Schuenemann> Dragnslcr, I installed xubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> Schuenemann or cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda
<Schuenemann> huh?
<intelikey> revish ok.  uname -r
<intelikey> revish we can tell by the kernel version what version of kubuntu you have
<Schuenemann> intelikey, you told me I could install xubuntu and it would be easy to remove
<revish> which do i have?
<intelikey> Schuenemann tell that lie to some one else
<intelikey> revish in the console type   uname -r     and show me the output
<Schuenemann> intelikey, which one? that you said or that it's easy?
<intelikey> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Schuenemann: sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> and i just tried to tab-complete xubuntu-desktop :\
<intelikey> Schuenemann you want to remove linux?   delete it's partition
<Schuenemann> intelikey, not linux, just xubuntu!
<revish> what is the out put suppose to be?
<intelikey> xubuntu is a linux distrobution
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido, will that remove everything, like its file manager, xarquive and everything?
<Schuenemann> intelikey, I installed xubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> Schuenemann: in theory
<Schuenemann> in theory? :-/
<revish> all that shows is some numbers
<trakinas> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Daisuke_Ido> revish: yeah. we need those numbers
<intelikey> revish yes   show me
<revish> how? do i type them?
<Daisuke_Ido> runlevelten: http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/81/snapshot9ma3.png
<trakinas> do I need to reboot my system after plugging a new usb printer?
<Daisuke_Ido> revish: or copy and paste, it doesn't matter
<Daisuke_Ido> trakinas: no
<Daisuke_Ido> !reboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> revish most people use a keyboard,   but you could use a mouse
<Daisuke_Ido> there needs to be a reboot factoid
<runlevelten> Heh, you've got to me mess up my desktop now, ya get.
<Daisuke_Ido> runlevelten: better than before?
<trakinas> Daisuke_Ido: it seens my hp isnt being detected...
<Daisuke_Ido> in your opinion, at least
<runlevelten> Daisuke_Ido: Nah, I'll put it back in a sec :)
<revish> 2.6.15-26-386
<aesebu55> Please someone! How do I make my clock read 12h instead of 24h, it is driving me nuts
<Daisuke_Ido> ...dapper?
<revish> is that it?
<intelikey> revish ok i think that's edgy
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: edgy is .17
<intelikey> revish you'll need to enable the "back-ports" repos
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido either way same answer
<Daisuke_Ido> aesebu55: right click the clock and go to "Date & Time Format"
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: true
<runlevelten> http://www.mediafire.com/?6s41ygma1cg
<intelikey> !repos | revish here's how
<ubotu> revish here's how: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> aesebu55: put this in time format: pH:MM:SS AMPM
<BluesKaj> whew, almost totally aniahlated the X setup setup by trying to edit xmodmap ..that was close ...thx to sudo nano at the prompt I was able to edit out my mistakes and rescue X and Kubuntu
<Apollodoros> hi everybody!
<intelikey> revish after that the !flash factoid/infonode from the ubotu should tell you how to install the flash plugin that you need,   it's not hard and someone in here can help you if you need help.
<aesebu55> Diasuke_Ido: should I restart or something?
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido, only 41 KB was removed!
<Apollodoros> any idea how to set 100Hz regresh rate under nvidia drivers in Kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> Schuenemann: then that didn't work
<revish> so do what this page say
<Schuenemann> dammit
<Daisuke_Ido> time to start manually removing packages
<Daisuke_Ido> aesebu55: no need
<Apollodoros> there is virtually no such settings!
<Daisuke_Ido> just apply and ok
<Schuenemann> I said I should've installed on a spare partition but the guy told me it would be easy to remove
<intelikey> revish yes  enable back-ports
<aesebu55> Diasuke_Ido: then it didn't work
<runlevelten> did you do an autoremove?
<Schuenemann> hmm no
<Schuenemann> well, just did, and nothing was removed
<runlevelten> Just a thought - I don't really know ubuntu's xfce packages
<runlevelten> ah ok
<aesebu55> Daisuke_Ido: then it didn't work (I had your nick spelled wrong)
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove xfce*
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido, how am I going to find all of them?
<Schuenemann> do they all begin with xfce?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove xfce*
<intelikey> wild cards work.
<Schuenemann> is there any chance that will remove something that it shouldn't?
<mm_202> Hey guys, Im running KUbuntu 7.04 and all the sudden xine (amarok, gxine, etc) stopped working.  I try running Amarok and the window doesnt load yet the process still shows up.  Any ideas?
<intelikey> not a chance it will do anything until you say so
<Schuenemann> I already did
<revish> what do i type in the part that says new repositories
<intelikey> nothing
<mm_202> also when I try running  'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' I get a 'Device or resource busy' error
<mm_202> But KDE sounds seem to work fine, so does Flash sounds in Firefox..
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> not that it will help...
<intelikey> never know.
<mm_202> lol, k, I'll try it..
<aesebu55> so uhh, wassup with my clock?
<intelikey> wrong time ?
<Daisuke_Ido> aesebu55: if you changed what i told you to, it should work.
<aesebu55> no, it is in 24h format
<Daisuke_Ido> he's trying to get it to 12 hour format
<intelikey> right click it and configure
<aesebu55> I did, it is stil the same
<aesebu55> I swear man, I changed it but it is still the same
<Daisuke_Ido> you do have to log out
<Daisuke_Ido> not reboot
<Daisuke_Ido> just log out
<aesebu55> ohh!!
<aesebu55> brb
<intelikey> aesebu55
<Daisuke_Ido> (which it told you when you clicked ok)
<intelikey> aesebu55 did you click apply or ok after you changed it.... ?
<lontra> what is the size of the default kicker in kubuntu?  50?
<phoenixz> Hi all, how do I configure the base directory for apache under ubuntu?? I cant seem to find it..
<Biovore> 48 I think..
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: it does require a logout
<Daisuke_Ido> it pops up a huge window when you change it
<Daisuke_Ido> time settings apply only to newly started applications
<runlevelten> Schuenemann: it's just a package that pulls the deps in with it
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido but as you pointed out he should have seen that.  and gnome users will change settings and hit the upper-right [x]  and wonder why it didn't work
<aesebu55> freakin sweet!!
<Daisuke_Ido> and windows users just click through info dialogs without reading them :)
<aesebu55> my clock rox!
<Daisuke_Ido> heh
<intelikey> that too
<boris_> i need help
<Daisuke_Ido> boris_: me too.
<intelikey> shoot
<aesebu55> thanks Dai and inteli
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, mine's all mental, so this isn't the right place
<Daisuke_Ido> no problem
<aesebu55> btw, kubuntu is great!
<boris_> doi have downlod mozilla thunderbird and i dont know to instal it
<aesebu55> I have not used linux in years and I can't believe how far it has come.
<boris_> it is great
<mm_202> Anyone know where KDE stores the settings from System Settings -> Sound System?
<intelikey> boris_ delete it and use the package manager to install what you want
<boris_> ok
<intelikey> !repos | boris_
<ubotu> boris_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<phoenixz> mm_202, by my knowledge, it should use alsa... /etc/asound.conf
<Daisuke_Ido> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<aesebu55> so how do I get jack server?
<aesebu55> I didn't see it in the list of packages
<mm_202> phoenixz: I dont even have a /etc/asound.conf :S
<intelikey> aesebu55 see ubotu above
<aesebu55> gotcha, thanks
<mm_202> it worked before, not sure why it just stopped working
<phoenixz> mm_202, errr, that was on fedora :) I just moved to kubuntu and figured alsa would do the same.. not..
<mm_202> I think it was when I checked that damn 'Enable networked sound' checkbox...
<intelikey> prolly
<mm_202> it popped up the restarting sound system dialog and it just got to a 100% and started over and over till I cancelled it.
<utopianegra> www.utopianegra.com   (please opinion)
<Daisuke_Ido> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Schuenemann> not tableless, I rate 0 out of 10
* intelikey does  apt-get install sense-common
<Macr0ss> lol
<Schuenemann> hehe
* runlevelten puts his desktop back to sanity xD
<Macr0ss> I have a quick question about Xwin and kubuntu, its probly something dumb and easy to fix
<BluesKaj> !start
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Macr0ss> my lappy will boot the live cd just fine and runs the install, however on reboot it does not detect my screen res and I get what looks like a melting lcd
<BluesKaj> !Init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<JuJuBee> I need a simple way to switch wireless networks (i move between 4 different networks).
<JuJuBee> I hate resetting all the settings every time I change locations.
<jhutchins> !fixres | Macr0ss
<ubotu> Macr0ss: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Macr0ss> that would be nice if I could get even a console
<intelikey> Macr0ss use [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1]    login and issue   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      and set it up propperly
<jhutchins> Macr0ss: Ctrl-alt-F[1-6] 
<Macr0ss> tried that
<Macr0ss> while booting I get the screens and linux is loading, but once X kicks in I lose it all
<Schuenemann> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jhutchins> Macr0ss: Tried which?
<intelikey> Macr0ss then boot to init=/bin/bash and fix it
<Schuenemann> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-utils does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Macr0ss> run that from grub?
<iceman> ayuda porfa
<BluesKaj> !Upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jhutchins> intelikey: Is that the same as single user mode?
<intelikey> jhutchins no.
<Schuenemann> !es | iceman
<ubotu> iceman: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<iceman> thank you
<intelikey> Macr0ss use the live CD to reconfigure it    mount your install and   sudo chroot /that/mountpoint/ dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Macr0ss> Thank you very much...
<Macr0ss> Im sure that will fix it I was just not sure how to go about it
<intelikey> heck copy the live cd xorg.conf to the install...
<Macr0ss> also an interesting idea
<intelikey> more than one way to defer a felion
<intelikey> more than one way to defur a felion
<intelikey> ooops
<Macr0ss> im almost afraid to install it again, last time I ran the live cd install it disregarded my windows mbr and messed up my whole day
<Macr0ss> lol
<BluesKaj> windows will do that :)
<intelikey> Macr0ss yes most installers will overwrite the mbr   that's common amongst os's
<Biovore> install windows on linux it does the same thing..
<Biovore> linux can be configured to be windows friendly though..
<intelikey> "install windows on linux" ???
<Biovore> I know intelikey.. Why would someone want to do that!!! :-P
<Schuenemann> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<intelikey> Biovore some bios' can be set to disallow changing the mbr too
<Tomi-idle> lol@bo
<Macr0ss> I had xp installed first, normally grub will add my windows partition automagically and work just fine. Never had an issue, the last insatall for some reason just pretended windows didn't exist.
<Macr0ss> and then windows didn't think it existed
<Biovore> you can install ubuntu in XP/Vista with out a cd as well :-P
<revish> intelikey i tried what you said but i still don't get it..is there another way
<BluesKaj> heh, ppl use windows on vmware in linux all the time ..dunno why , but they do. :)
<Macr0ss> lol, I did for small tasks
<Macr0ss> linux cannot do it all
<Daisuke_Ido> BS
<Daisuke_Ido> especially small tasks :)
<intelikey> revish   probably.   you can copy the flashplayer.so to ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/   and to ~/.mozilla/something.../     and flash would work for that user ....
<Daisuke_Ido> out of curiosity, what sorts of small tasks?
<Biovore> well comerical support for linux lacks a bit..  I think comerical entities don't like linux because is like building a house on quicksand.. Close source is so ridgit it just crumbles..
<Macr0ss> I prefer photoshop to gimp and the others
<Macr0ss> however now I just dual boot
<intelikey> <Macr0ss> linux cannot do it all <<<< you blaspheemer      what's wrong with you !     :)
<Macr0ss> really I was just messing with vmware
<Tomi-idle> gimp is propably gonna get a ui revamp + one window mode
<Macr0ss> Im a gamer
<Daisuke_Ido> Macr0ss: i'm so sorry for you
<intelikey> oh well that explainst it
<Daisuke_Ido> there are medicines for that now :)
<Macr0ss> lol
<trakinas> hey
<trakinas> 2 questions:
<Daisuke_Ido> 2 answers:
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, and only on every other tuesday
<trakinas> 1st - when i try to access my printer through its hp driver or through cupsd it gets stucked.
<Macr0ss> he he
<intelikey> can someone walk revish through enabling flash ?
<trakinas> it does not connects to cups nor configure the printer.
<trakinas> it can find correctly, although
<trakinas> 2nd: i could not log in as user...
<Daisuke_Ido> download it from adobe, extract it, chomd it executable, and run it :)
<Biovore> trakinas: use the kde print manager to do printers..
<Macr0ss> sounds about right Daisuke_Ido
<intelikey> trakinas couldn't login where as $USER ?
<trakinas> kde.
<trakinas> Biovore: okay.
<intelikey> trakinas bad password ?      can you login a console with that user account ?
<trakinas> intelikey: no bad password.
<intelikey> trakinas can you login a console with that user account ?
<Biovore> trakinas: The cups web interface dosn't work on ubuntu
<trakinas> bash: /dev/null: Permition Denied
<trakinas> pressing control+c stops the msg error and log me into console
<intelikey> trakinas ls -l /dev/null
<trakinas> crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 2007-06-06 15:19 /dev/null
<Biovore> well that would be a problem..
<intelikey> figures.  sudo chmod 666 /dev/null
<Biovore> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2007-05-19 13:30 /dev/null
<trakinas> Biovore: which is the kde server?
<trakinas> thanks
<trakinas> one less
<Biovore> trakinas: k-button | system testting | select printers
<Biovore> system settings
<koyote> uh oh.
<trakinas> Biovore: then? I was already there. =P
<koyote> kubuntu no like bsd ffs
<Biovore> bsd not linux :-P
<trakinas> do I stop cups before?
<Biovore> trakinas: nope.. just add a printer and follow the dialog..  What printer you have anyway?
<trakinas> Biovore: hp-1510
<Biovore> PSC?
<trakinas> guess so
<Biovore> print scaner copyier?
<trakinas> yes
<intelikey> insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.27-2-k6/kernel/drivers/cdrom/cm206.o: init_module: Input/output error
<Biovore> trakinas: I have a simular modle here..
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a great driver for that printer already there
<intelikey> eeek tons of that kind of erros scrolling by
<Daisuke_Ido> i use that exact model
<Biovore> trakinas: Worked out of the box..
<koyote> bsd isn't liunux? and fffs isn't ext3? *shocking*
<trakinas> Biovore: nothing works out of the box with me. nothing! :P
<revish> Daisuke_ldo, what does it mean to chomd it?
<koyote> ppphhhht.
<Daisuke_Ido> revish: chmod, that was a typo
<trakinas> there in the config print dialog... which one i select in "Printing System" in the drop box?
<Schuenemann> trakinas, doesn't HPLIP work?
<intelikey> well i stopped the error messages by   mv /sbin /root/
<trakinas> Schuenemann: it freezes. let me try again anyway
<intelikey> oh no i just changed the message
<Schuenemann> HPLIP worked for my HP, it's PSC too
<intelikey> kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k char-major-195, errno = 2
<intelikey> kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k char-major-195, errno = 2
<trakinas> it shows the printer when selecting the device
<Biovore> trakinas: the part where it pulls up there list of drivers takes some time.. depends on the speed of your machine.. a PIII 600 takes forever..
<trakinas> sempron 1300 here
<Biovore> trakinas: you getting to the add new printer wizard atleast?
<trakinas> oh! found now!
<trakinas> yep
<trakinas> installing the ppd now...
* trakinas cross his fingers 
<trakinas> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!
<trakinas> i definitely love hp printers!!
<trakinas> w0rd!
<Schuenemann> openoffice
<trakinas> now, i just cant understand why it was freezen before.
<trakinas> Schuenemann: i beg your pardon?
<Schuenemann> you do?
<wolferine> hehe
<trakinas> Schuenemann: you just said openoffice at random
<trakinas> i guess....
<Schuenemann> you did the same with word
<dmuser> Hey everyone
<nosrednaekim> hello
<wolferine> hi dmuser
<trakinas> Schuenemann: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! now i got the joke
<trakinas> hehe
<dmuser> I have a question -- I think I borked terminal, or something that opens programs...what do I do?
<nosrednaekim> dmuser: say again?
<Macr0ss> lol
<Schuenemann> :)
<trakinas> it was just a polite way to say "no bullocks" to my previous statament about hp printers
<dmuser> When I open terminal, it shows a white box, and then crashes.  This is inside X
<nosrednaekim> so only terminal doesn't work?does anything else launch?
<Macr0ss> soo many borked jokes, soo little bandwidth
<kumamoto> whats ywith the libxine-extracodecs in edgy anyway
<wolferine> lol @ Macr0ss
<cloakable> kumamoto: to add mp3 support, etc
<nosrednaekim> kumamoto: ummm, do you have a problem with it?
<dmuser> Konversation; Kopete; work.  Calculator doesn't work, haven't tried much else.
<kumamoto> mine seem to be broken
<nosrednaekim> dmuser: just a white box..... hmm... did you uninstall bash?
<dmuser> Not to my knowledge.
<Biovore> kumamoto: broken?
<kumamoto> I supposedly need libxine-main1 which isn't installable
<JuJuBee> Is there a way to put my display settings back to default?  I tried to install the ATI drivers so I can use dual screens (Mirror) on my laptop.
<dmuser> I can still ctrl-alt-F1/F6 to terminal.
<nosrednaekim> dmuser: you say terminal doesn't work... did you try Konsole?
<JuJuBee> It did not work.
<nosrednaekim> dmuser: ah, ok
<Biovore> kumamoto: do you have multiverse and universe enabled?
<dmuser> Konsole works.
<kumamoto> Biovore: yaeh
<kumamoto> yeah
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server.... I think.
<JuJuBee> Thanks.  I'll try
<Biovore> kumamoto: hmm works here..  libxine-main1
<Biovore> ver 1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu3.4
<Biovore> libxine1 installed?
<dmuser> ...although when I try to launch programs from Konsole, or terminal for that matter I get an error message.  "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169;  Major opcode: 147; Minor opcode:  3; Resource id:  0x0; Failed to open device"
<nosrednaekim> dmuser: thats fine
<dmuser> The Konsole dies.
<nosrednaekim> the konsole dies?
<Biovore> ^ thats normal..  thats a xorg bug..
<nosrednaekim> thats NOT ok.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not a bug
<dmuser> It doesn't actually launch the program.  Although I think it used to.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's an intended behavior.  that's looking for wacom devices, and it puts out harmless errors if it doesn't find one
<Biovore> dmuser: alt-f2 and run xterm
<nosrednaekim> dmuser: thats odd... does "alt+f2" work?
<dmuser> Yes
<nosrednaekim> and you can run stuff from there?
<dmuser> To both.  Alt-F2; and then running xterm both function
<nosrednaekim> ok
<dmuser> Well it gets farther.  I try to run gedit and it crashes immediately.
<Biovore> then type konsole in the xterm
<Biovore> when it crashes.. what error do you get?
<dmuser> Biovore:  "Window with title "Unsaved Document 1 - gedit" is not responding. This window belongs to application gedit (PID=21292, hostname=localhost)."
<Biovore> dmuser: you got that when running konsole?
<dmuser> When running gedit.
<spartako> hi
<dmuser> Konsole seems to run fine/
<nosrednaekim> hello spartako
<Biovore> oh.. so it might just be gtk problem..
<nosrednaekim> yeah. try running kate like that
<spartako> hello nosrednaekim, where do you from my friend?
<Biovore> so gedit,gimp,firefox probably arn't working then..
<luca> hi everyone
<nosrednaekim> spartako: what?
<dmuser> Firefox functions
<luca> I have a problem with compiz-fusion
<spartako> hi luca
<dmuser> Kate runs.
<holzmodem> hi, every time i load a webpage with integrated flash with konqueror, the cpu load goes to 100% and konqueror hangs. it is the nspluginviewer. how can i solve it?
<spartako> I'm from Spain you?
<nosrednaekim> spartako: oh.... USA
<luca> it does run, but I cannot grab windows
<Biovore> dmuser: what about gimp?
<dmuser> Gimp runs
<Biovore> hmm
<nosrednaekim> luca: ttile bar is missing?
<luca> nope it's there, but I cannot grab it (and therefore I cannot move the window)
<luca> no window decorator functions
<luca> beryl instead functions finely
<nosrednaekim> odd..... umm, compiz fusion is beta, so etchincally you should ask over at #compiz
<luca> (I have tried with Emerald for both and kwd/gwd)
<luca> eh nobody's answering :)
<Dragnslcr> You can try #ubuntu-effects as well
<dmuser> Biovore:  Amarok crashes on launch as well
<spartako> luca, I'm sorry but I'm new on linux :-(
<luca> thanks Dragnslcr
<luca> np spartako :D
<Biovore> dmuser: does it crash when you run it from konsole?
<dmuser> Are there libraries or drivers associated with all of the programs that are failing to run?  It seems hit or miss to me.
<dmuser> Biovore:  It works, then seems to freeze, then crashes.
<Biovore> dmuser: ldd /usr/bin/amarok
<Biovore> do you see any "not found" lines..
<dmuser> I don't see any offhand
<dmuser> No.  None
<Biovore> well then all the libs required are there..
<nosrednaekim> dmuser: ummm can you open a package manager? maybe you should run an update on your system.
<dmuser> Biovore:  I can open package managers.  How do I do an update?
<Biovore> dmuser: I use a shell/console for doing updates..   at a bash prompt type: "sudo apt-get update"  then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<yotux> I need to create a mailbox that all system users can have access to any ideas?
<Biovore> yotux: hmm you might beable to setup a mailbox that if mail get sent to it.. the message gets forward to a list of mail accounts..
<dmuser> Ok.  I was able to update, and at the end of the update it tells me "W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<Biovore> thats the second thing I said to do :-P
<yotux> Biovore:  I an not a server person, was thinking of install an imap mail server
<ubuntu__> what pakage do i have to download to gain the "./configure" konsole function?
<Biovore> yotux: I google on a postfix/imap setup with tls
<Biovore> ubuntu__: ./configure is a script for configuring a source.. it should be in the source.. unless you got a cvs check out.. then you probably need to run automake and friends..
<yotux> have you ever done a setup like that?  wondering how hard it is going to be
<ubuntu__> thanks
<Biovore> yotux: I have..  It can get complex to do it right..
<yotux> ok
<Biovore> many choices of services and smtp deamons to select from and how to handle authenticaion can get confusing quick..
<ubuntu__> is there a utility that regularly generates the ./configure script?
<ubuntu__> i tried to compile a begining sdl project, and it cudlnt find i guess, its own, ,./configure script
<ubuntu__> are there any better linux 3d graphics forums i could go ask these questions in instead?
<Schuenemann> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu__> i dont want to program just for nvidia cards, im confused
<Biovore> ubuntu__: what you got.. just a c/c++ file?
<Schuenemann> sorry, I needed the link for myself :-)
<ubuntu__> i havent had much luck so far with compilng anythign original at all with linux so far
* Biovore programs sdl/qt4 on linux alot..
<ubuntu__> i need help with the commands to incorporate c++ and c header lo9cationd and library locations
<Biovore> ubuntu__: ussualy we make makefiles for simple project..
<Biovore> you got a file called "Makefile"
<ubuntu__> id be again starting from scratch, and id have to start with who knows kind of 3d apis
<ubuntu__> i have no solid idea
<Biovore> ubuntu__: if its a single file kinda thing they might just assume you know how to use gcc
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__, have you installed build-essential ?
<ubuntu__> whats build-essential?
<Biovore> ubuntu__: gcc filename.c -o binary_name -lsdl  <-- simple example of a sdl app
<Biovore> ubuntu__: build-essential is the compiler and tools
<Biovore> ubuntu__: http://lazyfoo.net/SDL_tutorials/index.php <-- sdl program example and configurations for kdevelop
<Biovore> there good tutorials on sdl
<ubuntu__> ok ill take a start there, thanks everyone!
<Daisuke_Ido> gba games should not be unplayable in vba
<Daisuke_Ido> either i turn frameskipping off and it runs slow, or i turn it on and it's all choppy :\
<flaccid> when upgrading from feisty to gutsy, do a apt-get upgrade then a apt-get dist-upgrade?
<trakinas> KPDF cant see my printer. =(
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid: are you sure you want to do that?
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: yes
<intelikey> flaccid short answer no   apt-get update ;apt-get dist-upgrade
<flaccid> ok
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Daisuke_Ido: That's why I actually buy my games. Like the 10 I bought this week. >_>;
<flaccid> basically keyboard doesn't work in kde
<flaccid> just starting doing it today
<flaccid> so i will do this to try to fix it
<Daisuke_Ido> and you think going to a version of the OS in *alpha* will fix that.
<trakinas> anyone?
<intelikey> trakinas is it set as the "default" printer ?
<brad> so I was in here working on my wireless earlier in the day and got it working, but after a power cycle it no longer works
<trakinas> sure
<brad> and if I go to ndiswrapper -l it shows me the driver as being installed
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: its a possibility considering the problem is kde3 and gutsy gibbon uses kde4
<brad> earlier I just suddenly noticed it was working in the middle of having various problems
<brad> and I thought gutsy didnt use KDE4
<brad> because it would just be coming out
<brad> they wouldnt have time to test KDE4 before releasing gutsy
<flaccid> right i got told wrong then i guess
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> KDE4 won't be default untill after Gutsy+1
<flaccid> what version of kde does it use
<brad> KDE 3.5 I believe
<flaccid> 3.5.7 ?
<trakinas> kprinter can see it
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> 3.5.7, IIRC
<flaccid> fair enough
<brad> anyway can anyone help me with this wireless problem, it should be easy being as ndiswrapper -l shows the right driver as being installed
<intelikey> the official word as i hear it is   kde 3. will be default and kde 4. will be in the repos
<flaccid> i would fix the keyboard problem if i knew how. there are no error messages
<brad> in /etc/network/interfaces wlan0 is on the list...
<brad> I dont know what else to check because it seems to be installed it is maybe not initializing?
<jbasilio> did you try using network manager to configure it?  i had to comment out my wlan (eth1) entries in my /etc/network/interfaces
<jbasilio> once i commented it out, network manager worked.  before that, the kde config stuff didn't work for me
<nosrednaekim> brad: what does iwconfig say?
<brad> lemme see (I dont know many commands off the top of my head)
<brad> network manager only shows eth0
<brad> iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<nosrednaekim> brad: what wireless chipset do you have?
<brad> but in etc/network/interfaces should I change wlan0 to eth1?
<flaccid> i think ubuntu sux how it needs networkmanager
<nosrednaekim> and how did you get it working before? ndiswrapper?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> brad: did you make sure ndiswrapper was loaded?
<flaccid> if you remove it, networking doesn't work correctly
<brad> Marvell..., and what ndiswrapper -l says is mrv8knt
<brad> earlier I was trying to make it work, and went to network manager and it was just working
<brad> suddenly
<brad> I was really surprised, a list of wireless networks was just there
<brad> how do I load ndiswrapper?
<nosrednaekim> brad: ah.... run this command "lsmod | grep ndiswrapper"
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> flaccid: You can always configure it manually via the cli commands.
<jbasilio> if a list of networks was there, think that means it's working.  you just need to configure your ssid at that point
<brad> thats what I'm wondering, is if the necessary device just isnt running
<nosrednaekim> and see if it returns anything
<brad> I mean I HAVE ndiswrapper, but I dont know if it initalizes on startup
<trakinas> anyone? kpdf still does not see the printer
<nosrednaekim> brad: run that command and we will see
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> brad: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" to load it right now.
<jbasilio> trakinas: other apps see the printer but not kpdf?
<brad> ok firstly, modprobe hasnt been working, been trying that forever
<flaccid> WhtWolfTeraDyne: that won't work if you remove networkmanager, at least not on boot. i've tested it. shits me to tears. i don't even see why ubuntu needs networkmanager
<brad> and lsmod | grep just goes to the next command line
<trakinas> jbasilio: exactly
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> brad: You can add it to the end of your "/etc/modules" to have it load on boot.
<brad> both of them I hit enter and it just goes to brad@brad-desktop
<nosrednaekim> brad: ok, run WhtWolfTeraDyne's command
<jbasilio> trakinas: did you run kprinter and confirm it's there?  they all use kprinter IIRC so that is odd
<IAmWill_> how do i install wine on kubuntu?  it isnt in the package manager listing
<brad> module ndiswrapper notfound
<nosrednaekim> and then run "sudo ndiswrapper -m" to start it every time.
<IAmWill_> do i need to add another repo?
<brad> which is what it was doing before...before it was working despite the fact that ndiswrapper -v showed something wrong
<trakinas> yes it is there
<trakinas> PSC_1500
<brad> I have ran ndiswrapper -m like 8 times
<nosrednaekim> brad: hmmm...
<nosrednaekim> brad: ok.
<intelikey> !repos | IAmWill_
<ubotu> IAmWill_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<brad> module contains alias directive
<brad> module already contains alias directive I mean
<jbasilio> IAmWill_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Install_and_Run_Wine
<nosrednaekim> brad: do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<brad> yes
<brad> but when I do ndiswrapper -v it does something weird
<brad> and has the whole time
<titanix88> hi al
<titanix88> hi al
<brad> it always wants to say utils 1.9 arent installed when they are
<brad> but the thing is it was working before, while ndiswrapper -v was still showing an error
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> Ah, That explains it.
<brad> and ndiswrapper is on the bottom of /etc/modules (already was)
<jbasilio> brad: my ndiswrapper -v shows error: no version specified!  but it still works fine
<brad> ok well mine does also
<intelikey> jbasilio did you even look at that page you posted ?
<brad> this is the ubuntuforums post btw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511314
<jbasilio> intelikey: i looked it up and cut-pasted it .. why?
<brad> but it says the driver is installed and the device is present on ndiswrapper -l
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> brad: "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9" It's a needed package. It might not be installed.
<brad> I have it already
<intelikey> cause it's ubuntu specific  and first raddle out of the box has a link to the "kubuntu" speciffic page    so wouldn't it be better to post the kubuntu page for people ?
<brad> installed, uninstalled, reinstalled
<brad> over and over again
<intelikey> @ jbasilio
<brad> the thing is this worked earlier today
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> brad: ... I'm not sure then. I've never heard of that sort of problem...
<brad> do I need to do something related to ndiswrapper -a?
<brad> remember modprobe ndiswrapper says module not found
<nosrednaekim> that means it doesn't see the kernel module
<trakinas> oh dear! =(
<trakinas> nothing yet. kprinter and kpdf are making me insane.
<stoned> trakinas: are you an old lady
<stoned> cuz they always say , oh dear
<stoned> :D
<trakinas> stoned: nops.
<brad> but etc/modules has ndiswrapper on the list
<jbasilio> brad: i don't know a ton about ndiswrapper ... but lsmod | grep ndis doesn't show anything for me
<trakinas> i also cant find the printer unless i use CUPS.
<nosrednaekim> jbasilio: you probably don't use it
<nosrednaekim> brad: that doesn't mean anything.
<jbasilio> nosrednaekim: i configured it to be used ... hmm.  i dunno .. wireless was like voodoo to get it to work
<brad> so what do I do to make my kernal read it?
<nosrednaekim> brad: just a second...
<cje> hi, I am trying to watch YouTube.  But Kubuntu doesn't come with non-Free packages, and I haven't been able to successfully install Flash.  Suggestions?
<jbasilio> cje: did you configure non-free repositories?
<brad> cje: are you on 64 bit?
<cje> jbasilio, I thought that I configured the non-free repositories, yes.
<trakinas> anyone?
<cje> brad, yes, this is a 64 bit machine, but with 32 bit Edgy
<intelikey> cje brad nailed it.   no 64 bit flash
<jbasilio> with 32-bit edgy it's not 64 bit flash
<nosrednaekim> 32 bit edgy.....
<intelikey> oh 32 bit system.   ok
<stoned> i have a 128 bit system
<jbasilio> that's impressive. seriously.  i'm really impressed
<cje> btw, I also installed gnash, and no joy.
<LeeJunFan> stoned: dual dual-core 32 bit's doesn't make a 128bit :p
<trakinas> worked! phew!!
<nosrednaekim> brad: no... clue....
<cje> I also just downloaded klash and still no joy.
<stoned> dude
<brad> nosrednaekim: just wish I could figure out why it worked earlier today...maybe I should start all over?
<stoned> i have a 256bit system
<stoned> you're hung up on 64 bits
<nosrednaekim> reinstall? no...
<stoned> c'mon get with the times
<brad> I mean the drivers etc
<stoned> soon they will come out with 512 bit cpus
<LeeJunFan> Actually I'm on an 8 bit vic20.
<brad> go through the whole set of instructions I have
<brad> this is the thread on ubuntu forums btw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511314
<jbasilio> stoned: and a better idiot
<stoned> ok im just bored and talking nonsense
<stoned> ignore me
<nosrednaekim> brad: yeah., I read them
<intelikey> cje i don't use/do flash  but i did install it just to see how hard it could be,  you must be missing something,  you get the package unpack it and copy the libflashplayer.so to like  ./.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so   or what ever you want to use it...    maybe there's something i missed
<nosrednaekim> brad: did you compile ndiswrapper?
<brad> yes
<brad> I believe so
<jbasilio> isn't there a package for it?  i thought i installed it .. i had to do the 64 bit trick on my laptop, trying to figure out package on my 32bit desktop though
<brad> I mean if it worked earlier in the day that means it must have been compiled right? I assume I did something to make it work but didnt succesfully make it do that everytime it boots?
<jbasilio> flashplugin-nonfree is package name for 32-bit
<nosrednaekim> brad: ah... but did you upgrade your kernel?
<nosrednaekim> that would kill it.
<Daisuke_Ido> time to attempt a recompile
<brad> ummmm.....I'm not sure
<stoned> in this age of confusion and uncertainty
<brad> I dont believe so
<Daisuke_Ido> since the version of visualboy advance in the repos is woefully unoptimized
<stoned> no one is sure
<intelikey> stoned are you sure ?
<nosrednaekim> brad: lets try something then, go to where you put the source package and do "make" and then "sudo make install" again.
<intelikey> i think some people are,   maybe
<stoned> if I'm sure, then it negates what I said earlier
<brad> kk
<stoned> if I'm unsure, then what I said doesn't hold true
<stoned> so its crazy both ways
<cje> intelikey, I did download libflashplayer and my terminal output tells me that I successfully installed it, but no joy.  I am actually going to reboot, I also just now removed an xpti.dat file as instructed by the terminal.
<Minataku> Hm
<nosrednaekim> hey Minataku
<stoned> thats deep huh
<Minataku> !seen dr_willis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen dr_willis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Heya, nosrednaekim
<stoned> yeh im really smart
<Minataku> Oh, shut up ubotu
<stoned> so I'm pretty much amazing
<jbasilio> cje: did you try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: hows the compile farm going?
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Haha
<nosrednaekim> churning out gentoo?
<nosrednaekim> :)
<cje> jbasilio, no, I did not try that yet.
<Minataku> Nah, just sitting around and looking pretty
<jbasilio> cje: that should be all you need.
<Minataku> Though I finally managed to leech a copy of IRIX
<Minataku> Which I'm in the process of now
<nosrednaekim> do tell...
<Minataku> IRIX 6.5.10
<stoned> gentoo
<nosrednaekim> that should be interesting
<stoned> i like the filemanager
<Minataku> I'll finally have an OS for my prototype SGI POWER Indigo2
<intelikey> apt-get install gentoo
<Minataku> With it's 75MHz R8000 processor
<brad> kk remaking ndiswrapper
<nosrednaekim> wow.. that'll run IRIX? it must be OLD
<nosrednaekim> brad: ok.
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: It is old.
<Minataku> Rare, too
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<brad> ok so that all reinstalled fine, should I just go through the steps I had before again?
<Minataku> Plus, mine's a prototype. So it's even RARER. :D
<cje> jbasilio, I ran that apt-get and here is the error message I got:  flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version
<mcantor> I'm trying to download a torrent in KTorrent, and it says that it's either corrupt or not a torrent file.  What gives?
<cje> I am going to reboot.  Let's see if that works.
<intelikey> ok but it wont
<nosrednaekim> brad: go to where your driver is and run " sudo ndiswrapper -i <filename>"
<nosrednaekim> and then "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<brad> kk
<brad> done this so many times ;)
<Minataku> mcantor: Perhaps it's corrupt. Or not a torrent file. :P
<jbasilio> intelikey: he may have not d/led it ... IIRC the package asks you to d/l it to /tmp
<BluesKaj> mcantor, could be true
<brad> this is what I meant when I said reinstall
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok
<nosrednaekim> did you try compiling multiple times before?
<cleit0n> hi, i download kde4.. how i instart it?
<mcantor> Minataku: BluesKaj: But the torrent site says that multiple people are leeching & seeding from that very torretn!
<brad> once again, I do that and it says driver already installed
<nosrednaekim> brad: ok, thats fine
<nosrednaekim> how about modprobe?
<brad> doing it now
<BluesKaj> mcantor, they are prollu using a different client that doesn't spot potenmtially corrupt files
<jbasilio> cleit0n: you d/led what?  a .tar file?  they have the alpha in the repositories ...
<brad> it once gain just goes to the next command line
<nosrednaekim> cleit0n: there are instructions on the main kubuntu page
<brad> doesnt tell me anything
<nosrednaekim> brad: good!
<nosrednaekim> now try iwconfig
<cleit0n> jbasilio: alpha
<mcantor> BluesKaj: But I don't care if it's corrupt!  I just want my music.  :(
<spartako> does anyone know ADA?
<brad> woah, working!
<Minataku> American Dental Association
<Minataku> :D
<brad> now how do I make it work after the next reboot
<BluesKaj> ok then mcantor , go for it !
<nosrednaekim> brad: yeah.you miust have updated your kernel
<cleit0n> nosrednaekim: i'm brasilian, and there no have one instructions easy
<Minataku> !br
<nosrednaekim> or booted a differnt one
<jbasilio> brad: don't reboot.  ;)
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<brad> do I need to change something so it does this at boot?
<cje> jbasilio, still no joy on that flash problem.
<nosrednaekim> brad: no.
<nosrednaekim> it should work on reboot.
<brad> I remember like 5 years ago when my brother was always harping linux to me (I just started using it) he claimed you never had to reboot, and that hasnt been my experience
<mcantor> Now it's just straight-up crashing.
<brad> kk lets try this
<intelikey> wouldn't an ls /boot/vm*  have been a simple way to see it the kernel was updated ?
<jbasilio> cje: hen you installed the package .. it tells you to go to the flash site and d/l the plugin and place it in a location.  then continue the isntall.  did you do that?
<brad> so if my kernal ever upgrades I have to do this again ;)
<nosrednaekim> for kernl stuff, you need to, but otherwise.. nah
<jbasilio> brad: it is true.  you just need to restart whatever it is that you upgraded.  unless it's a kernel you don't need to boot
<cje> jbasilio, yes to all of the above.
<nosrednaekim> brad: yes. because the stupid person who gave you the directions didn't have you install it via apt
<jbasilio> cje: do you see flash plugin in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins?
<cleit0n> anyone help me with kde4?
<intelikey> cje do you have a /usr/lib/firefox ?
<cje> intelikey, I'm looking for that dir now.  One secy, please!
<intelikey> jbasilio where else will it show up ?      or do we just always assume firefox ?
<Minataku> !br | cleit0n
<ubotu> cleit0n: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<trakinas> it was a short joy
<cje> jbasilio, file:///usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so
<jbasilio> intelikey: konqy picks it up too if that's what you mean
<spartako> does anyone use JAVA?
<brad> ok, it works, thanks a ton!
<jbasilio> spartako: yup
<jbasilio> cje: sounds like it's installed correctly.  you go to youtube and can't use anything, eh?
<nosrednaekim> brad: no problem!
<trakinas> now it says "blank command" and printed all wrong before. =(
<nosrednaekim> brad: just remember those two easy steps whenever you upgrade a kernel
<intelikey> jbasilio what i mean is if someone doesn't have any *mozilla*  installed will installing flashplayer make that dir ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: under ubuntu, it should
<intelikey> kubuntu
<jbasilio> intelikey: don't know.  but i assume that the install script will do it.  not positive though since that's not my setup
<cje> jbasilio, I go to YouTube and I see the thumbnails and all other features of the page just fine.  It is only when I click on a video to play that I get an error message telling me that I need flash 9
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: same difference
<jbasilio> cje: and this is firefox?
<cje> jbasilio, yes, I am using firefox to visit YouTube.
<jbasilio> cje: does /usr/lib/mozille/plugins exist and have a .xpt and .so link?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly reason i brought that up  kubuntu doesn't have any firefox anything and it seems odd that a plugin would make a firefox dir and add plugins there,   i assume that it's a symlink to the actualy file anyway.
<spartako> any hacker here?
<cje> jbasilio, And here's the reason this problem is non-trivial.  I am volunteering to support a public middle school with FOSS, and we have several Ubuntu boxes that we are going to need to have up and running by next Monday.
<jbasilio> spartako: what's your definition of a hacker?
<intelikey> spartako sure several
<cje> jbasilio, checking now
<spartako> wow
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: actually, yes, it is a symlink, but konq looks for firefox plugins under ~/.mozilla anyway, IIRC
<spartako> well, a person who helps people and undrestand all
<nosrednaekim> spartako: do you mean hacker, or cracker?
<jbasilio> i think konq has a few places it looks .. including the mozilla plugin location
<trakinas> gahhhhhhhhhh! damn kprinter
<intelikey> hitmanWilly heh yeah i know the whole gui is screwy
<trakinas> "blank command line received...."
<jbasilio> spartako: i don't think there's anyone who understand all.  do you have a specific problem or just looking for people ? ?
<hitmanWilly> spartako: no one understands everything, why not just ask your question and see if someone knows the answer?
<cje> jbasilio, file:///usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplayer.xpt  file:///usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<trakinas> like: kprinter is saying "blank command received" while i try to print any file
<spartako> you are wrong! God knows all!! :D
<trakinas> it printed before, wrongly, but did.
<intelikey> spartako here here.
<nosrednaekim> spartako: amen brother
<jbasilio> i think you want #religion
<nosrednaekim> :)
<spartako> no
<spartako> no
<trakinas> spartako: it depends on your beliefs.
<nosrednaekim> haha
<spartako> i want learn about you
<jbasilio> oh please
<trakinas> but this is not the right place for this.
<nosrednaekim> haha
<jbasilio> cje: weird.  sounds like everything is installed.  try konqueror
<cje> heh
<cje> k
<trakinas> *sig*
<trakinas> i see i will never pint this thing. :/
<jbasilio> cje: make sure in settings->configure->plugins has the directories where your plugins are installed in it
<cje> jbasilio, no joy with Konqueror.
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: what kind of printer? is it local?
<cje> jbasilio, you mean in Firefox, right?
<jbasilio> cje: weird.  i never had these issues with flash .. was easy as pie with apt-get install
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: yes
<zimmo> Man ive got the biggest of the problems
<trakinas> hp psc 1510
<jbasilio> cje: no, meant konqueror.  i think firefox has it's location hardcoded.  konqy you can add paths to plugins
<cje> jbasilio, I am famous for screwing tings up.
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: i can print with openoffice.... but not this ps or pdf.
<jbasilio> cje: should be screw-proof.  ;)
<zimmo> someone has restarted my pc via windows XP, is that possible to enter in a system without sending a trojan horse?
<jbasilio> obviously not though .. :(
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: HP1210 here, and its working well
<trakinas> it did print once, but wrongly. i mean, not as shown on the screen
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: thats odd.... did you set up printing via system-settings?
<trakinas> via hp tool
<zimmo> can anybody help me?!???!??!??!
<trakinas> and via print settings.
<trakinas> it always detect it as cups.
<nosrednaekim> zimmo: windows? I think you have the wrong channel
<zimmo> no man
<nosrednaekim> ah.... hp settings... IDK.
<zimmo> i am on ubuntu now nosrednaekim
<trakinas> IDK?
<SonhadorPR> Can anybody tell me how to restore the K-Menu?
<zimmo> i am asking only if is it possible!!!
<nosrednaekim> I don't know. I've never used it
<jbasilio> cje: can you do /etc/init.d/flashplugin-nonfree restart?  (i didn't even know this thing was here until inspecting the package)
<Dragnslcr> zimmo- you might want to try saying something that makes sense
<nosrednaekim> SonhadorPR: you lost the "K"?
<SonhadorPR> I cant see it, the bar is there, but its empty.....just a plain bar at the bottom of the screen...
<trakinas> zimmo: sure. if you have any remote service activated.
<hitmanWilly> zimmo: if you want to look for one, install a virus scanner via apt and scan you windows partition
<cje> jbasilio,
<trakinas> like vnc, ssh, xremote, etc etc
<zimmo> good idea
<intelikey> SonhadorPR right click on the bar and add what you want
<cje> jbasilio, I will try that now.
<nosrednaekim> SonhadorPR: right click on panel _> add applet-> Kmenu
<zimmo> trakinas do you know if is it activated by standard?
<trakinas> no
<zimmo> ok
<SonhadorPR> All I have is a plian ol bar at the bottom of the screen...no nothing...I was able to add some icons to it, but to shut it down, I have to press the power button, in order for the shut down little window to pop-up...but I dont have access to anything else on the bar
<zimmo> i am afraid it is
<BluesKaj> spartako, your IP address is a known spammer on the 'net
<zimmo> but even if it is:^so he only needs my IP address?
<zimmo> and nothing more?
<nosrednaekim> SonhadorPR: do what I said above
<SonhadorPR> yeah...but its not like at the begining... I did that...but its still not the same
<hitmanWilly> zimmo: on a win box, not much...
<zimmo> and I ask you more: could he do the same way if I were on Ubuntu?
<cje> jbasilio, bash: /etci/nit.d/flashplugin-nonfree: No such file or directory
<jbasilio>   /etc/init.d ... not /etci/nit.d
<zimmo> then he has complete access to my machine?
<zimmo> he had sorry
<hitmanWilly> zimmo: possibly, but it would be harder
<zimmo> you know, how much he need to know to restart me
<hitmanWilly> zimmo: unless you use the same pass for both accts :(
<zimmo> it could be only an windows bug
<SonhadorPR> nosred: what panel?   If I right click all that comes up is Add Applet to panel...
<cje> jbasilio, oops, sorry
<zimmo> i have no password
<jbasilio> zimmo: unless there's a vulnerability in a program that can be used for remote access (ssh, telnet, ftp, http) people can't just "get into" your machine
<nosrednaekim> zimmo: DUH!
<jbasilio> unless you have no password *thwap*
<Cobalt> could I get a bit of coaching on vmware ie how to install and run using ubuntu 7.04
<jbasilio> and dno't pick abc123
<zimmo> oh god
* hitmanWilly sighs
<zimmo> it is easier than i imaginated
<zimmo> you are freaking me
<nosrednaekim> !vmware | Cobalt
<ubotu> Cobalt: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<jbasilio> you do realize passwords are important no matter what OS, right?
<zimmo> i hope he only nuked me, but there are no nukes nowadays!
<hitmanWilly> zimmo: set a password!!! its not that hard!!!
<jbasilio> GOOD passwords
<intelikey> SonhadorPR ok   you'll loose custom configs of kde but this should restore things         press [alt] +[f2]    and type in   rm -r ~/.kde    and wait about 3 seconds and press  [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace]      see you when you get back...
<zimmo> now I realize
<zimmo> and if my OS does not have a login session
<nosrednaekim> intelikey:  no no! that will make him lose mail and stuff too!
<zimmo> then it is like this??
<cje> jbasilio, bash: /etc/init.d/flashplugin-nonfree: No such file or directory
<zimmo> so easy?!?!?!
<intelikey> nosrednaekim yes kmail
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: and bookmarks and ..... and... yeah
<jbasilio> cje: ok, looks like the package MAY not be installed correctly .. ?? dunno.  i have that file
<zimmo> man I realized how Internet really is
<nosrednaekim> zimmo: dangerous
<jbasilio> cje: can you reinstall it?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim it's not like the system has been up for more than two days
<SonhadorPR> ok...Im just gonna leave it the way it is...I just added a whole bunch of items...
<jbasilio> zimmo: how the internet really is?
<cje> jbasilio, do I need to uninstall first?
<zimmo> dangerous!
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: oh.... how did you know?
<SonhadorPR> thanx anyway...
<trakinas> added another printer and same error
<zimmo> is it that?
<jbasilio> cje: sure.  purge it it ...
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: did you add it via kprinter?
<trakinas> via System Settings
<trakinas> is the same thing
<nosrednaekim> yeah. samething ok.
<jbasilio> zimmo: internet isn't dangerous ... as long as you use a password
<cje> jbasilio, k, sorry to be dense, but how would you suggest uninstalling it?
<zimmo> but I guess if he shuts down my computer without the normal shutting down process
<intelikey> nosrednaekim talked to him yestergo
<jbasilio> cje: sudo adept_manager
<zimmo> how can he do it
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: ah, ok
<jbasilio> locate flashplugin-nonfree and right click and request purging
<jbasilio> than apply changes
<zimmo_> sorry
<intelikey> trakinas you're not on dapper are you ?
<jbasilio> zimmo_: sorry.  i don't have a clue as to what your concern is.  put a password on your computer.  and don't worry about anything else
<intelikey> dapper's update of foomaticdatabase is hosed
<zimmo_> yes, you said the right word at the right time
<zimmo_> no better answer, thank you all
<zimmo_> but if I could ask the last question
<trakinas> intelikey: no no! never used ubuntu before feisty! :] 
<zimmo_> how more secure am I on ubuntu with standard configuration??
<intelikey> trakinas k.
<jbasilio> you're pretty secure.  there aren't any programs installed by default that can be exploited remotely.
<intelikey> zimmo until you open an irc client pretty safe  :)
<zimmo_> haha
<intelikey> serious
<cje> jbasilio, okay, I used Adept to uninstall the package called flashplugin-nonfree and it seems to have successfully uninstalled.  Do I need to reboot before attempting a re-install through Adept?
<zimmo_> he was a terrorist
<jbasilio> you know IRC client exploits?
<zimmo_> thats why I am afraind!
<zimmo_> maybe
<zimmo_> kiss of death maybe
<jbasilio> c'mon man .. that's pretty paranoid!  don't freak the guy out!
<zimmo_> kod
<intelikey> !virus | zimmo_
<ubotu> zimmo_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jbasilio> cje: no.  you don't need to reboot for rarely anything except kernels
<cje> jbasilio, k, so I am going to try to reinstall.
<zimmo_> he said personally to me he has a lot of virii
<zimmo_> ok thanks
<zimmo_> is not this site an exploit is it
<zimmo_> heheheh joking
<intelikey> zimmo_ it a food read   http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<intelikey> good even
<trakinas> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES
<zimmo_> ok
<zimmo_> ill see, thank you
<jbasilio> linux might not have a virus issue, and thankfully the mail clients don't run stuff by default.... but if someone did a rm -rf * as a shell script attachment i'd be pissed.  virus or not.  :)
<cje> jbasilio
<cje> oops
<trakinas> i hope it last! hehe
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: good job, I guess
<jbasilio> rm -rf ~/* rather
<trakinas> time to go dinner
<cje> jbasilio, same problem.  I tried to reinstall, no joy.
<trakinas> 3 hours to make this thing work! hehe
<jbasilio> no way .. that was too fast
<zimmo_> i understood
<zimmo_> them i have to close the computers doors
<jbasilio> you d/led the flash plugin and followed the prompt?
<zimmo_> ports
<trakinas> i wonder why nothing works out of the box with me. in any os. in any device. hehe
<zimmo_> then* sorry
* trakinas is idle
<intelikey> jbasilio might add a dot to make that work  ~/.??*
<jbasilio> intelikey: either way.  my documents would be super pissed off.
<intelikey> :)
<cje> jbasilio, there was no prompt.  I used adept to uninstall it.
<sayers> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it ? EH! nothing is using it...
<jbasilio> cje: right ... on the isntall though it should pause and ask you to d/l the flash plugin and put it in /tmp i think.  then hit enter when you've done it
<jbasilio> sayers: ps -ef  | grep dpkg
<zimmo_> you are so nice because you could use your knowledge for evil
<zimmo_> thanks
<zimmo_> ill read now
<cje> jbasilio, hmmm, no, the Adept GUI did not ask me to do any such thing.
* intelikey thinks "uninstall" is a misnomer there   if something is installed you don't uninstall it you remove it.  if it's not installed it is uninstalled
<sayers> jbasilio:  sayers   12308 12229  0 22:48 pts/1    00:00:00 grep dpkg
<jbasilio> cje: purge it again.  from command line do apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jbasilio> sayers: something got killed while doing package-y stuff?  is there a lock file you can delete?
<sayers> jbasilio: I don't know.
<jbasilio> cje: perhaps it is choking on bringing up the prompt
<jbasilio> sayers: /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jbasilio> delete it if you are sure nothing is using it
<sayers> Permission Denied
<jbasilio> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | sayers
<ubotu> sayers: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<sayers> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jbasilio> or do what the robot says.  he's pretty smart
<cleit0n> hi, how i do to back to kde 3 after install kde 4?
<cje> jbasilio, here is my error message this time:  Download done.  md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<jbasilio> haha.  that was fast. :)  at the login prompt you can select what you want.  left side there's an enter button graphic thing
<sayers> jbasilio: Gotta problem
<jbasilio> cje: ah!  i don't know why it's not asking you .. but it should give you a command to type to d/l the REAL package.  then it'll do the install steps for you
<cje> jbasilio, maybe that's because some parts of the install are still on my system.  Maybe I need to del the dir
<intelikey> sayers if you mean the index error above     see what  sudo apt-get update   says
<sayers> Can I PM The log
<intelikey> better if you pastebin it.
<intelikey> !paste | sayers
<ubotu> sayers: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jbasilio> cje: i don't think so.  the system should prompt you if you purged.  doesn't matter what's local
<sayers> http://pastebin.com/m21b3439b
<sayers> I know what is intelikey :)
<jbasilio> you have a bad entry in yourr sources.list file
<jbasilio> you added a bad repository
<jbaerbock> wow lots of Kubuntu users online, when I used Mint there were maybe 5 on their IRC channel lol
<genefitz> Jbaer, we are many, it seems.. :-)
<intelikey> sayers ok.   that doesn't look like it will break anything   anything else you want us to look at ?
<jbaerbock> lol that we are
<holycow> no one uses mint because its apointless project
<jbaerbock> Just happy to be back on KDE after my loooong Gnome excursion
<stoned> thats not true
<jbaerbock> Mint is very nice for noobs like I was
<stoned> i dunno what it is
<jbaerbock> automatix etc... already run
<stoned> but im sure it wasn't pointless
<stoned> automatix is the devil
<holycow> its absolutely pointless
<holycow> as you can see
<angasule> what is mint?
<genefitz> Mint isn't so bad, I tried it out. I regularly bounce back and forth, I have KDE on my notebook and Gnome on my desktop...
<jbaerbock> but now that I know how to do it myself i chose to use Kubuntu
<jbasilio> cje: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10061
<genefitz> However, I amust admint, as soon as I can get the bugs worked out, I will probably be switching to Enlightenment, or E-KDE
<stoned> boinky boinky boinky
<jbaerbock> would be my first choice for Gnome Linux
<stoned> bounce bounce bounce
<angasule> fluxbox for teh win? :)
<sayers> intelikey: it doesnt work...
<jbaerbock> I tried ELive, didnt work very well for me and was hard to find any of the options i needed
<stoned> i love fluxbox's tabs mman
<stoned> window tabbing is great
<jbaerbock> yup
<sayers> intelikey: its working :D
<zimmo_> what is Mint's page?
<jbasilio> cje: looks like you've discovered a known issue ... wrong palce at the wrong time.  timing is everything!
<genefitz> JBaer, I have Elive, and it crashed on me every time I tried to load it.. As I said, I won't be moving into any enlightenment system until I can figure out how to work the bugs out...
<cje> jbasilio, heh.
<cje> I am using Edgy, though.
<jbaerbock> Wish I could get WoW to work here, then would never need my win partition lol
<genefitz> But I must say, it is very nice looking
<jbaerbock> but alas i am addicted to WoW
<intelikey> sayers ok.     and for the record,  servers do get reset sometimes.   if something like that fails  try again in 20-30 minutes
<jbaerbock> even with Cedega it just dont work, yay for ATI cards
<genefitz> JBaer, I have heard of people using WoW in crossover..
<BluesKaj> nite folks
<intelikey> BluesKaj
<jbaerbock> yeah very cool loking effects
<genefitz> But I don't know if I am willing to buy it..
<jbasilio> cje: read that whole thread.  and check it in the coming days.  my battery is about dead and so am i
<jbaerbock> had to pay a buck to download though :(
<jbasilio> 'night all
<cje> jbasilio, thanks!
<intelikey> jbasilio
<genefitz> JBaer, what's a dollar.? lol
<jbaerbock> Cedega is supposed to make wow fly, however my ATI card and Linux do not get along with very graphically intense games like wow
<jbaerbock> so I just have a windows partition
<jbasilio> cje: you're using edgy!?!?!  ack.  don't do that.  :)
<genefitz> It looked like it had promise, I figure it was worth it. Maybe once they have a few distros under their belt, they may get it working right..
<jbaerbock> yup true that
<jbasilio> better to be on newest .. or else support from this type of forum is more difficult IMHO.  but still it shouldn't be THAT far off since it's flash + firefox which should be in sync between releases
<jbasilio> cya
<cje> jbasilio, I *have* to use Edgy.  I am producing a documentary film called the Digital Tipping Point for Windows noobs about how cool FOSS is and we have standardized on it.
<jbaerbock> Got internet sharing figured out, was a duh that coulda been easy moment
<intelikey> or LTS
<genefitz> JBaer, for some reason, Linux doesn't like my desktop at all. I think maybe because it is all new, nVidia board, Video, Sound and Ethernet.
<jbaerbock> took awhile though
<genefitz> Even Ubuntu gives me hastles sometimes..
<jbaerbock> yeah could be, i have a HP zv6000 and everything works OOTB except wireless and graphics
<jbaerbock> fixed via Envy and Ndiswrapper hehe
<genefitz> Everything works like a dream on my notebook (older HP zd series..
<genefitz> )
<jbaerbock> I have been installing some of my Win98 games and they work perfect with wine or cedega
<jbaerbock> just the newer ones have issues
<intelikey> cje  oh bad call.   should have used dapper if they were going to do that...   always zero on something that is going to be supported longer than the project will last.
<genefitz> Wine is a never ending thing though, I have always had a 50/50 in wine.. It really is a craps shoot at times..
<jbaerbock> I do have wireless problems sometimes though
<jbaerbock> yeah hence why i have cedega too
<genefitz> I can feel ya there..
<jbaerbock> usualy if one does not work in wine it will work in cedega
<cje> intelikey, we do have some dapper packages, but why would dapper last longer than edgy?
<intelikey> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<jbaerbock> Like I have two linksys wireless connections in my building, one with passkey and one without
<jbaerbock> linux gets em confused it seems, windows has no problems with it
<zimmo__> can JPGE images cotain VIRUSES?
<jbaerbock> and if the signal is lower linux has issues connecting where as windows does badaboom
<hitmanWilly> zimmo__: its possible...
<hitmanWilly> zimmo__: especially on windows...
<intelikey> zimmo__ yes they can  and exploits    well which is basicly the same thing
<jbaerbock> but love my Kubuntu so yeah i just okay around and get it working eventually
<genefitz> JBaer, it is a thing about linux. It has been around for a while, but companies are just now starting to take it seriously. I am seeing a change in the trends though.
<zimmo__> mannnnnnnnn I hate Internet
<jbaerbock> yup, love the change
<cleit0n> hi, how i do to back to kde 3 after install kde 4?
<cje> intelikey, here are the tools that Jonathan Grindstaff created as special BASH scripts for our project:  http://digitaltippingpoint.com/wiki/index.php?title=From_Tape_to_Archive
<genefitz> Give it two years or so, and the manufacturers will start making more linux drivers and such..
<zimmo__> Internet has the Socrates principle: I only know that I know nothing!
<jbaerbock> first distro was RedHat 4.0 waaay back in my childhood years, dependancy hell, so left then dabbled a tad around 1998 and left, then came back around 2 years ago with Ubuntu
<zimmo__> and would AVG avoid it anyway people??
<jbaerbock> have had two partitions since
<cje> intelikey, we actually tried to standardize on Feisty, but after two solid days and failing, we fell back to Edgy and worked first time, because one key package was behind Feisty.  See, Ubuntu sometimes moves faster than the world around it.
<genefitz>  years before..
<jbaerbock> Been going between distros though
<jbaerbock> but think im happy with my Kubuntu setup i got going
<zimmo__> I guess I hate W*ndows
<knapp> How can I get Kopete to stop saying: "You are not allowed to add yourself to the contact list. The addition of "snuggyfoofy" to account "snuggyfoofy" will not take place."
<genefitz> I started out with Mandrake and redhat.. I payed $30 for redhat (no broadband at the time) and I got Mandrake free from Linux Mag.
<jbaerbock> I remmember the gnome of RH4.0 lol
<xamuska> alguien k hable en espaol
<jbaerbock> I got RH for a birthday gift from my dad hehe
<genefitz> I far more enjoyed Mandrake. As a newbie to the linux workd, I found KDE more user friendly for someone just starting out..
<hitmanWilly> zimmo__: it doesn't help that windows runs EVERYTHING as basically root, so an exploit in a imaging app has full system access
<jbaerbock> never been able to get mandrake or mandriva to work on any of my comps
<jbaerbock> so why'd ya come to Kubuntu instead of staying with MAdriva?
<genefitz> I tried the new Mandriva (powerpack) and it gave me a lot of issues..
<zimmo__> hitmanWilly you said that even if I scanned the picture, it does not matter?
<jbaerbock> I have been trying to get Mandriva Spring One working
<zimmo__> did you mean to say that:
<jbaerbock> never starts up all the way
<jbaerbock> and I have heard Ubuntu has about the most repos out there
<genefitz> JBaer, I have a spool of a hundred CDs every one of them has a different distro on them. I go through them and find which I like the most..
<jbaerbock> I have tried 28 distros to this day
<genefitz> Kubuntu had the most options and the easiest ability for upgrades and such..
<hitmanWilly> zimmo__: if its an actual virus, yes. if its an exploit with the imaging program, like a buffer overflow attack, then probably not
<Scorpaen> hey folks
<genefitz> I just like testing.. That's my thing..
<Scorpaen> i booted a custom kernel i rolled myself. now when i boot ANY kernel, it doesn't mount my home drive and fsck keeps finding errors everywhere
<genefitz> I will beta test darn near anything, just to see how it works..
<jbaerbock> Do you know if the new KDE coming out later this year I think will be in the next Kubuntu? or if we can upgrade our current KDE to it easily?
<zimmo__> ok I understood now
<Scorpaen> wth did i do wrong??
<jbaerbock> ditto, i like new toys :D wife thinks me nuts
<genefitz> I guess you could call me "The geek among geeks" lol
<jbaerbock> but even she has used linux
<zimmo__> hitmanWilly high risk
<genefitz> JBaer, I am looking heavily into making a full conversion..
<jbaerbock> still use windows?
<genefitz> I use Linux now, more than windows, and I have paid much less for it..
<genefitz> JBaer, I was MSDN for several years..
<jbaerbock> im guessing you ment full conversion to linux?
<genefitz> Still am..
<genefitz> Correct..
<Dr_willis> Give in to the GPL side!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> only thing i do under windows these days is burn avi files to dvd video. Aint found a nice simple way to do that under linux.. Yet.
<jbaerbock> ok, yeah i did for about a few months but like i said, love my gaming too much
<Dr_willis> IRC is the ultimate MMORPG
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> cje yes,    looks like you fellows have quite a project started.     and i totally agree that the pace ubuntu has set is "well ludicrus may be the right word"  at the very least faster than need be.
<genefitz> Dr Willis, I just went out the money foe Linus Nero.
<genefitz> Linux even
<jbaerbock> so have my two partitions, but things on linux take lots less space than stuff in Windows so not a problem
<zimmo__> hitmanWilly the right question is: can a JPG cotain a trojan horse??
<intelikey> Dr_willis and suicide is the ultimate FPS  ?
<jbaerbock> Wouldn't K3B do that?
<cje> intelikey, Thanks for the nice words.
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  does that even DO dvd video stuff? last i looked at it. the thing was rather limited in what it could do.
<jbaerbock> I use K3B for everything under the sun, though dont burn DvDs
<cje> intelikey, our project is totally open and free.  We have 51 hours loaded onto the Internet Archive's Digital Tipping Point Video Collection.
<genefitz> DrWillis, I believe it does.. Of course, I haven't tried to use ot for that..
<cje> intelikey, http://archive.org/details/digitaltippingpoint
<genefitz> I primarily use it for ISO..
<intelikey> cje yes i "thumbed" through the site already   nice.
<genefitz> DrWillis, the big issue in anything DVD with Linux is the whole legality of it..
<cje> intelikey, heh.  thx!
<Dr_willis> the only thing i cant get k3b doing is lettimg me toss a few avi files to a dvd for viewing on the wifes dvd player in the front room
<Dr_willis> thats LEGAL. :)
<jbaerbock> ahh fun
<genefitz> I still don't understand all the details of why Linux isn't allowed to carry DVD and MP3 Codecs and such...
<Dr_willis> only playinb back comercial dvd's is the grey-legal area.
<jbaerbock> love legality
<jbaerbock> i just use automatix and everything works codec wise
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  legally NO one can decrypt dvd's without paying the proper license. thats the end-all-argument. :)
<zimmo> moment
<intelikey> Dr_willis and buying comercial dvd's the the grey-intelectual area
<Dr_willis> about $10 of each dvd player ya buy - goes to the dvd concertium or whtever. to pay that license.. over and over again..
<Dr_willis> Or so i hear
<jbaerbock> I figure if I buy a DvD I have the right to watch it lol
<genefitz> DrWillis, you now, I kinda get that, but I figure buying the CD would pay for the license. But hey, what do I know?
<Dr_willis> jbaerbock,  you have the right to watch it.. but not the right to decrypt it except on the specific hardware
<genefitz> I think it is just mainstream trying to cut out the little guys...
<Biovore> genefitz: One would think that..  Thats where fair use come in..
<genefitz> correction, DVD even
<jbaerbock> technically my HP laptop is still owned by HP but i dont see things that way
<Dr_willis> DMCA trumps fair use. it seems.
<Biovore> just like with windows vista..  you can't actualy own a copy of vista.. You are renting it from microsoft..
<intelikey> devils always trump fair anything
<Dr_willis> Legal Limitations trump 'rights'
<jbaerbock> i figure i buy it I can do what i will with it
<Biovore> you are buying anything with dvd's and CD eather..  you just renting the content on a perminate basis..
<genefitz> The beauty of Linux when it comes to DVDs though, Using Acidrip, it is a lot easier to convert to AVI.
<intelikey> jbaerbock i'm with you,  question is who will visit us in jail ???
<Dr_willis> theres some interesting legalities going on in some european courts also , on this topic.
<genefitz> I just store it on the drive..
<Biovore> yup
<jbaerbock> love how Adam Savage said it, "I reject your reality and substitute my own."
<jbaerbock> lol
<Dr_willis> jbaerbock,  right befor he stuck his tounge in a high speed fan...
<Dr_willis> :)
<dsmith_> what would be a good laptop *new* that works with ubuntu?
<dsmith_> Dell?
<Dr_willis> dsmith_,  check out the dell linux laptops
<jbaerbock> my wife will visit us lol
<Biovore> dsmith_: My Dell E1705 with a nvidia card works out of the box with ubuntu
<genefitz> DrWillis, as I said before, I am starting to see a shift.. I am starting to think that as we users grow, and expand, we are going to leave the media companies with no choice..
<intelikey> :)
<dsmith_> I hear HP is coming out with Linux, and lenovo's work finr aling with the MAC pros
<Dr_willis> genefitz,  yep. thats how its heading..  but still its all the little annoyances that get ya
<Biovore> dsmith_: make sure you get something with intel wireless..
<dsmith_> Biovore: I know :)
<jbaerbock> I actually got an AVI to play better in linux than windows, which i found humorous
<Dr_willis> my laptop is working about 98% with linux now. :) just a few little issues here and there.
<dsmith_> i have a hp zd7000, getting old
<Dr_willis> jbaerbock,  i had a comercial dvd. (starwars) that crashed 5 out of 5 windows laptops at work.. but played find in linux. :)
<dsmith_> lol
<genefitz> dsmith, HP is, Dell is, and there are, starting to emerge online, companies that are building linux systems, and selling them for a fraction of the cost..
<Biovore> ^ yeah I had that problem as well
<intelikey> thank you "fritz"   :)
<jbaerbock> lol, love when stuff like that happens, i post those situations on forums and the windows guys come and bash me lol
<genefitz> There is one swiss company that has a $150 laptop with freespire (I think it's freespire)
<dsmith_> youtube a video of it
<Dr_willis> asus has a $200 and $300 linux micro-laptop comming out soon.
* dsmith_ ponders more; I saw that Dr Willis
<Dr_willis> 4,8,16 gb flash drive options.
<Dr_willis> dsmith_,  :) im ordering one.. someday :)
<jbaerbock> TuxShop i think it is called has one out for 400 i think
<genefitz> See, we are starting to push on that door Microsoft has kept closed for years...
<Dr_willis> looks like more fun then that Nokia880
<dsmith_> billy is retiring
<jbaerbock> yup we should bring the battering ram :D
<dsmith_> tsunami of pengiuns
<genefitz> The beauty is with linux, every new distro doesn't require a new computer, or hella upgrades..
<intelikey> genefitz and if we will keep linux "free" we can keep pushing on it,  if we don't   M$ will soon own ju
<jbaerbock> lol
<intelikey> !freeformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genefitz> That is where mocrosoft and apple are losing, every time they come out with an upgraded OS, all our systems become obsolete, and virtually unsuable..
<jbaerbock> yeah love the penguins, have then as wallpaper all the time
<holycow> genefitz: that really is an interesting statement
<genefitz> Intelikey, that would have to require the Distros to take a stand agains MS and all their (you owe me money because you are kicking my ass)
<holycow> and true on levels hard to really understand
<dsmith_> i have an image on my wondows machine. Pengium sucking on a sippie drink that says " Windows we suck more, gauranteed"
<holycow> we have beryl that runs on less than 1ghz cpus, 256 meg ram or less, just needs a decent nvidia card for example and totally kills mac and windows 3d stuff
<holycow> it really trully is amazing
<intelikey> genefitz yes and it is as simple as you and me taking that stand and sticking by our guns.
<jbaerbock> found it funny how we had beryl long before windows vista :D
<jbaerbock> and compiz too
<Biovore> yup
<genefitz> This whole thing with Novell folding and other companies starting to pay microsoft off, or start charging, because they are going to have to pay microsoft..
<Biovore> had it before mac
<jbaerbock> I will NEVER use vista as my OS
<dsmith_> hasta la vista
<dsmith_> lol
<holycow> we lucked out with linux too
<jbaerbock> hehe
<holycow> we started 2 years ago doing our research
<genefitz> The beauty is that many new OS's like Ubuntu being created outside the US and such are springing up..
<holycow> we can now completely avoid vista period.
<holycow> end of discussion.
<jbaerbock> yup
<holycow> no vista will ever be bought in our company
<dsmith_> samw with mine
<dsmith_> *same
<jbaerbock> I'll have XP laying around maybe but never Vista, means I'd actually have to buy software then
<genefitz> This takes the heat off us..
<Biovore> Uncle sam has mandated not to go to untill it gets provin..
<dsmith_> i just install kubuntu on all new machines
* Dr_willis sees MS rush 'service pack 1' out the door 1 week after vista comes out.. :)
<Dr_willis> oh wait - that iddnt happen.. they are just BETA testing service pack 1, 6 mo befor its due out.
<jbaerbock> yeah SP1 means more money possibly and less annoyed customers....maybe
* dsmith_ thinks the doctor is taking way too much morphine.
<Dr_willis> Just wait for SP2! then SP 2.5!
<jbaerbock> lol
<Dr_willis> 'why dosent linux have service packs?'
<genefitz> I beta'd Vista, and I personally have nothing against it (other than the cost)
<Dr_willis> :)
<dmuser> Biovore:  I think I figured out why some programs wouldn't run.  Some of my X lib files were corrupt.  I had to delete them manually and reinstall my nVidia drivers in a recovery mode reboot.  Thanks for your help previously!
<dsmith_> what good is a SP if it breaks software
<jbaerbock> now if i can get my wife to use Linux on her laptop we'd be set
<genefitz> My reason for doing linux is more about the added software..
<intelikey> Dr_willis cause a release doesn't last until it releases !
<Dr_willis> I have issues with vista.. they moved junk around.. just to be moving things it seems. :) and its amazingly awful on my wifes low end box. :)
<holycow> ultimately it is more usefull, indeed genefitz
<Biovore> linux is still growing.. as more people have it.. more comerical support will come along..
<genefitz> If I had to pay the going cost for the ammount of software I have on this computer, I would be out a couple thousand dollars..
<intelikey> people were literally asking for fiesty iso before edgy released
<jbaerbock> yeah i dont like the cost or Microsoft, otherwise vista is just another windows to me
<holycow> Biovore: i agree
<Dr_willis> Unless you belive the stuff slashdot has been posting the last week or so.
<holycow> i think its at a point where its unstopeable
<genefitz> And with windows, you always have the option of "hacked ware" but 9 out of 10, it is virus laden..
<holycow> mark did an absolutely brilliant thing by tangentially freezing off of debian
<dsmith_> which reminds me, I need to order some more kubuntu Cd's
<Biovore> its was unstopable from the stop because microsoft couldn't by linux..
<Biovore> (stop - start)
<holycow> he got to create a whole new set of values without imposing on debians values
<jbaerbock> sounds like Bin Laden genefitz lol
<genefitz> lol JBaer
<Dr_willis> since its GPL'd - linux will not 'just go away' :)  unlike OS2/BeOS/Others? that are now just very very niche/hobbiest/warezed only os's
<jbaerbock> Virus Laden, Windows worste enemy
<Dr_willis> shame they never gpled BeOS
<Dr_willis> or OS2
<holycow> so it gets to grow at its own rate, yet at the same time we retain the core of debian which trully is the god of all distros as is now evident
* Biovore uses wine to reverse engineer virus when I got board.
<jbaerbock> I heard BeOS was good
<dsmith_> hah
<holycow> fanboys all say beos was good, the truth is it sucked
<holycow> it was mostly a hack just to get stuff going
<jbaerbock> oh lol
<dsmith_> i was just trying to run some acronis software via wine the other day, I guess I need a seagate drive for it to work
<genefitz> The beauty, and the curse of linux. Right now, there is very little virus threat, because the majority of the people use Windows, The half empty, as we grow in popularity, we are going to have to be more watchful..
<holycow> they hacked some fake optimizations into the kernel to make it look like it was fast at media but it was just a workaround
<Biovore> actualy wine gets ussed to debug windows games.. weirdly enough its good for finding rouge pointers and such..
<holycow> it didn't even have a proper security infrastructure
<holycow> its like memories of childhood, you remember the good but forget the bad
<jbaerbock> lol
<Dr_willis> holycow,  neither does windows.. :)
<genefitz> But there are two sides to every coin, I figure..
<Dr_willis> GeOS rules!
<holycow> genefitz: i don't think that is a curse, i think the most important thing we bring is not the distro
<holycow> its
<holycow> 1. freedom
<holycow> 2. culture
<Dr_willis> 3. there is no #3
<dsmith_> 3. profit, kidding
<jbaerbock> 3. Community which is in culture i suppose
<holycow> #2 is almost more important than 1 because the biggest problem on windows is they are taught it is okay to be stupid
<jbaerbock> lol
<genefitz> holycow, I agree with you..
<holycow> on linux you are encouraged by the community to learn and grow
<Dr_willis> 4. Fear, Suprise, and a rutheless devotoion to the GPL!
<holycow> there is not a single linux user i have ever met that hasn't learned and grown as a result of making a switch
<holycow> and the change is absolutely amazing in every single user
<holycow> once that change is made
<genefitz> One of the monst beautiful thing in Linux is what you are looking at now. True community support, people helping people..
<jbaerbock> 5. Utter hate for large overbearing expensive money hogging corporations
<holycow> there is NO going back EVER
<holycow> ever
<dsmith_> ever
<dsmith_> lol
<intelikey> up with the GPL   down with the DRM
<intelikey> <chants>
<jbaerbock> I am addicted to Linux, i get this excided feeling every time I boot it up
<holycow> anyone who has experience freedom and personal growth never goes back to windows
<zimmo> up the irons
<jbaerbock> love to try liveCDs im happy when im doing that :D
<holycow> the issue however comes up then
<holycow> how fast is too fast
<genefitz> Now don't get me wrong, Not that I don't enjoy my chats with the little Indian woman who does MS support..
<holycow> if you bring too many people onboard soon enough, you can't train them
<dsmith_> hahhah
<genefitz> I actually even under stand about every fifth word she says..
<holycow> the multiplier effect is working in ubuntu, new users train more new users
<cje> jbaerbock, We are working on a documentary film to help other Windows noobs get excited about FOSS.
<holycow> but too many too quickly is bad
<zimmo> Ubuntu is the RONALDO phenomenom of computers
<holycow> so just keep on helping each other, bring a new person onboard here and there adn the compound effect of that will eventually win
<jbaerbock> cje lemme know if there is ever any help you need with it, ima a noob but one who lives and breathes linux
<holycow> the important thing is NOT TO FORCE it
<holycow> let people naturally ease into it at their own comfort level
<dsmith_> nope, I dont force linux on anyone
<intelikey> never force things,  just use the bigger hammer
<jbaerbock> I have a friend who I gave a Kubuntu CD and said try it
<cje> jbaerbock, yes, we do need help.
<holycow> lol
<jbaerbock> he now has a cheap laptop with it on, so im trying
<dmuser> Can anyone tell me if there's a way to disable the error I get when I run a program from terminal.  Trying to detect my nonexistant Wacom tablet?
<genefitz> JBaer I just tried the newet Fedora live, But I will never use Fedora. I have this issue with anyone who says "We can't give you the restricted codecs, and we won't tell you where you can get them, learn to use .ogg"
<dsmith_> i typically wait until they cannot access windows no longer and use a linux recovry cd or start them out new after windows crashed on them hard
<jbaerbock> Oh anyone know how to make Firestarter window go to tray instead of staying minimized in bar?
<intelikey> dmuser yes you can remove the wacom device listings in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<jbaerbock> yeah really
<cje> jbaerbock, here is the link to our footage:  http://archive.org/details/digitaltippingpoint
<dmuser> Just comment them out?
<dmuser> Then restart X?
<cje> jbaerbock, we could use help with transcription, music, rough edits, lots of stuff.
<intelikey> dmuser sure,   but get the whole "device sections"   and also the referances to them in the "server section"
<cje> holycow, you, too, if you are pumped by Ubuntu, why not help us make a movie about it?  The Digital Tipping Point is the name of the film.
<holycow> cje: whos makin it?
<intelikey> dmuser it's simple  have a look and you'll see.     if you need help pastebin the .conf and we'll help ya with it
<cje> holycow, we have a small community.
<cje> holycow, me and a few friends.
<holycow> whats the point of the film if you dont mind me asking?
<genefitz> cje, I bookmarked your page. I will have to look through it after I get off duty in the morning..
<jbaerbock> ok im taking a peak at it now cje
<cje> genefitz, thanks!
<dmuser> paste....bin??
<genefitz> cje, what kind of help would you need? I mean, I can offer some of my knowledge, maybe evensome screenshots and screen videos
<genefitz> I am always about helping new folks "see the light"
<intelikey> freedom is not free   but neither is it given nor taken away.
<cje> genefitz, thanks, there are lots of things that we need help with:  rough video editing; transcriptions; music; fundraising, etc.
<genefitz> I am by no means an expert, but I know my way around...lol
<stoned> I wanna grow up and be a modem
<genefitz> Cje, I can definately help out with music. I am even using a 64 Studio system..
<cje> genefitz, Our goal is to help people find what they love to do with FOSS and find a place for them in the film doing it.
<holycow> thats an interesting approach
<holycow> the joy of linux
<intelikey> stoned i had a cusin that grew up and became a chair
<stoned> really
<holycow> actually
<stoned> wow
<holycow> the joy of freedom
<holycow> seeing people express them selves through gnu
<cje> genefitz, the thing to do is to email me at einfeldt at gmail dot com and we can discuss it further.  Or we can also discuss it here.
<genefitz> holycow, that is how you are going to spread the message. I mean telling them "It's free" won't really do a whole lot, unless you can show them that as well as being free, it is also fun and useful..
<cje> genefitz, what we really need most is people to do rough edits on the footage that we have.
<genefitz> Got it copies.. I will try to e-mail in the morning..
<holycow> genefitz: indeed
<holycow> joy is a powerfull point
<cje> genefitz, k, see ya!
<holycow> free isn't so much, unless perhaps its the 'free speech part'
<cje> holycow, yeah, it it ain't fun, no one will do it.
<genefitz> Well, I am no video expert, but I may be able to do a little. I haven't messed too much with the video side..
<holycow> but that requires proper framing
<cje> genefitz, it's easy.  It's just cut and paste.
<cje> genefitz, We use kino for simple rough edits.  It's really easy.
<cje> holycow, no, no framing.
<genefitz> Cool,  have Keno on my 64 studio rig too.. I try not to do too much high end work in a 32 environment..
<cje> holycow, With the rough video editing, we just need people to take out the nose picking and the farting and other gaffes.
<genefitz> I just find that 64 runs so much smoother
<cje> holycow, that is super simple.
<Dr_Willis> save those for the bloop ers at the end
<cje> Dr_Willis, no, no nosepicking for out-takes.  heh.
<dmuser> genefitz: Are you running an Intel or an AMD system?
<RamSeize> dsds
* intelikey imagines some oo boo naut making one clip of hothing but the things they cut from cje's project....
<cje> Dr_Willis, we will have out-takes, and there are already out-takes up there.
<genefitz> dmuser, AMD only baby.. Experience has tought me well, Intel is great for gaming, but when it comes to Studio and A/V, AMD is the only way to go...
<cje> intelikey, hey, I think that would be great.
<intelikey> cje the nose picking clips ?
* intelikey is confused
<cje> intelikey, we are totally cool with people doing whatever they like with the stuff we *put up on the web*
<cje> intelikey, no nose-picking, though, please.  heh.
<intelikey> yeah.  now cje is confused
<genefitz> The difference between the two is that the em64t setup for intel is not as good as the true 64 bit in the AMD chips.. If that makes sense..
<Biovore> boogers for the win.. just the image you need for linux :-P
<cje> intelikey, seriously, people do some wild shit on camera and they trusted us, and so we can't screw them.
<cje> Biovore, lol !!
<genefitz> Hmmm, did I pis dmuser off?
<genefitz> piss even
<intelikey> cje you want someone to cut those parts out,  i said i can just imagine someone doing that and then making one whole clip with nothing but the things they cut....     so you see what i was saying....
<genefitz> Okay dmuser, I was worried I might have upset you....lol
<intelikey> looks like dmuser's xorg.conf edit "took"
<cje> intelikey, yeah, you were suggesting stirring up some serious shit !!  lol
<genefitz> dmuser, I use both intel and AMD, each in their place, my standard use desktop, intel, my notebook, intel, my studio, I only use AMD
<intelikey> cje no just saying i can imagine it.....  and this croud is a likely place to find it...
<holycow> cje: i bookmarked it but i don't really have time to chip in
<holycow> i'm waaaaay behind
<holycow> cool idea tho
<cje> holycow, thanks anyway!
<holycow> :)
<cje> holycow, maybe you can mention us to others.  And thanks either way.  it's just a gift for the community.  Lots of video.
<holycow> i will now that i know about it
<holycow> cje: have you thought about submitting it to reddit, digg and slash?
<holycow> its gratuitous but its such a good cause its well worth the stab
<cje> holycow, we have been on /.
<holycow> making sure good netiquette is taken into account
<genefitz> Intelikey, the xorg configuration is the only bother I have with these systems.. I am a wide screen fanatic, and it becomes a bother..
<holycow> cje: really? SWEET
<cje> holycow, +1 !
<genefitz> I am still working on getting my dual screens working in the studio..
<genefitz> I haven't gotten quite that far in my lessons yet...
<intelikey> genefitz yeah,  they did pretty good at getting a generic config that "most" people can use out of the box.    ubuntu is very "just get them to linux" oriented
<holycow> genefitz: same sized monitors + nvidia card + twinview?
<zimmo> nowadays is there something on Internet ?
<holycow> if you only have two i can send you my xorg.conf file
<zimmo> in the past it was neworder.box.sk
<zimmo> knowledge i say
<zimmo> interesting stuff
<intelikey> genefitz then they count on us "the user community" to support the new bee Z
<intelikey> seems like a political move   but maybe it is working     idk.
<zimmo> and does anybody know a good programming site
<zimmo> c
<genefitz> Holycow, 2-24" wide (acer) 7900GS
<intelikey> there is a #C++ here on freenode  you can check there
<holycow> genefitz: want my xorg.conf?
<genefitz> dmuser, I am not registered, so I can's do private messages..
<zimmo> ok
<genefitz> Sure Holycow
<genefitz> It would be beautiful to be able to use dual monitor for studio 64
<holycow> http://pastebin.ca/640156
<genefitz> Ardour would be awesome..
<holycow> the unindented lines under 'device' section is all you need to add and restart
<holycow> providing its an nvidia card
<zimmo> then do I need to enter in the freenode network?
<holycow> obviously you need nvidia-glx
<zimmo> oh, this is freenode i guess
<intelikey> zimmo yes it is
<stoned> yes
<stoned> yes it is
<zimmo> sorry
<stoned> you better be
<stoned> I mean
<stoned> oops typo, the keys are all next to each other
<stoned> i meant ok np
<genefitz> Cool, holycow, I will have to check that with mine and see how it goes...
<genefitz> Thanks a lot bro
<holycow> sure
<stoned> hey you have a cool name
<stoned> holycow
<stoned> hehe
<stoned> Whoah! Holy Cow!
<holycow> *burp*
<stoned> hehe
<holycow> my manners suck tho
<intelikey> stoned hmmmm my keys are all seperate from each other   with like some space between them ya know....
<holycow> -_-
<genefitz> Well yall, I got to go get myself all uniformed up and all military looking for watch (you know how they want us all pretty like)
<stoned> yayayaya
<genefitz> Talk to yall later..
<stoned> ya'll
<stoned> man i aint heard that since i moved up north
<genefitz> Peace!
<stoned> aint nobody says ya'll up here
<intelikey> shalom!
<stoned> i hear that a lot
<stoned> i work in a jewish neighbourhood
<stoned> never seen so many jews in my life man
<stoned> 2nd largest jewish population in the world
<stoned> where I work
<stoned> i've seen/met maybe 1 jewish guy before i moved
<stoned> its crazy, this place have every country and every race and every religion in it
<intelikey> you must be in NYc
<stoned> yessir
<intelikey> tov
<stoned> what?
<intelikey> good
<stoned> haha
<stoned> omg
<stoned> I just felt something funny tickle me
<stoned> I looked and i found a piece of green budd in my belly button
<stoned> hehehe
<zimmo> take care
<intelikey> zimmo
<stoned> nite
<dmuser> Time for sleep.  Thanks for everyone's help.
<intelikey> dmuser
<stoned> does ubuntu hire people for work?
<stoned> I want to work for ubuntu tech support
<stoned> if they pay good enough because i am very qualified
<holycow> well clearly
<holycow> with pot growing out of your belly button
<holycow> who could pass that opportunity up?
<stoned> well which is besides the point
<holycow> >_<
<stoned> I know my shit.(excuse the swearing)
<holycow> i keeeeeeed i keeeeeeeed
<stoned> ;)
<stoned> i know i know
<stoned> thats all i do everyday for work
<stoned> linux and computers of all sorts
<holycow> how many ubuntu machines you run?
<holycow> or linux in general
<stoned> 7
<stoned> personal machines
<stoned> AC bill is high
<stoned> its too hot in here
<flaccid> well besides a few bugs i upgraded to gutsy and my problem was fixed after removing those bugs. weird....
<stoned> holycow: how many do you run
<holycow> 30
<stoned> for work?
<stoned> not in your home you don't
<holycow> by end of year will be 70 by end of year after that 150
<holycow> work
<stoned> yeh
<cje> Well, it seems like the rest of the US west coast is quiting, and so I'm gone, too.  G'nite!
<intelikey> cje
<Scorpaen> hey intelikey
<intelikey> Scorpaen
<cje> intelikey, yes..... ?
<Scorpaen> my custom kernel keeps messing up my hard drives. lol
<Scorpaen> i'm back on the default kernel, generic
<Scorpaen> weird
<intelikey> Scorpaen yeah.   hmmm
<intelikey> cje you said "G'nite!"   i answered
<cje> heh
<lunar-raven> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<intelikey> i wouldn't use gaim if you gave me aol
<intelikey> or aim
<zimmo> pidgins runs not here
<zimmo> stdc++ library problem
<intelikey> ya wanna try ta fix it or not ?
<zimmo> maybe
<zimmo> its late here i am tired my head aches
<zimmo> but lets try
<zimmo> synaptic first?
<intelikey> zimmo konsole
<intelikey> lets see what errors you get
<zimmo> its in Deutsch
<zimmo> but i will try to translate
<zimmo> ok?
<intelikey> k
<tk> I seem to have broken sudo :(
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install gaim   (or pidgin depending on version)
<intelikey> tk    sudo echo boo
<zimmo> i had downloaded the source
<zimmo> and now i have connection problem
<zimmo> i will tell you the error wait a min
<tk> intelikey: nothing... I renamed my primary account... hijinks ensued...
<intelikey> zimmo ok  did it build without errors ?
<zimmo> yes
<tk> guessing I have to reboot into recover mode and update sudos conf?
<zimmo> it opens normally but when I try to connect with the MSN it advices error
<zimmo> with this library moment
<intelikey> tk reboot but not update sudoers  rather add the user to the admin group
<zimmo> sorry
<tk> ahh ok
<tk> thanks
<zimmo> it is a problem with the SSL library intelikey
<zimmo> but i did have downloaded all them!
<intelikey> zimmo hmmm  ok that makes more sense
<zimmo> sorry hehe
<intelikey> i'm not very familear with ssl certs so i'll defer on that one,  to anyone more qualified
<intelikey> even my dog
<yuri_z> key does anyone here know where kmail/kontact stores the filter settings?
<zimmo> ah
<zimmo> but anyway i can try to download it by gaim
<zimmo> apt-get install gaim
<zimmo> and it will deliver the pidgin here?
<intelikey> zimmo yes it should
<zimmo> ok
<zimmo> pidgin is nice
<zimmo> i liked when gaim adviced me when someone was blocking me hehe
<intelikey> yuri_z i'd have to guess,  but a good guess would be in ~/.kde/share/apps/[kontact,kmail] 
<zimmo> but further i realized it was a ms bug
<yuri_z> alright, i'll check it out thnx, intelikey
<hitmanWilly> yuri_z: it would be under kmail's settings, kontact just acts as a frontend for its various apps
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i suspected that but with kde you never know,   unless you know, and then you know.      you know ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: very rarely, but in this case im 95% sure :)
<intelikey> oh my that sounded more like stoned than me...
<intelikey> :)
<yuri_z> keke. the reason i ask is because i have about a trillion Thunderbird mail filters and don't want to have to punch them into Kmail by hand. so i figured i'd find the rules file, check out the format and hack some kind of script to convert between
<intelikey> yuri_z indeed
<zimmo> intelikey
<intelikey> hey
<zimmo> via apt-get arrived gaim
<zimmo> hehe
<tk> intelikey: thanks, fixed it :)
<zimmo> not pidgin oneeeeeeeee man
<intelikey> tk welcome
<zimmo> hahahaha
<zimmo> OoOh
<hitmanWilly> yuri_z: ok, i found it, try .kde/share/config/kmailrc
<zimmo> well, i have to thank you
<zimmo> beautiful work of you all.. nice place to learn and teach
<yuri_z> much obliged, hitmanwilly
<intelikey> zimmo gaim and pidgen are the same app under a different name
<zimmo> :)
<zimmo> ah
<zimmo> i see
<intelikey> !pidgen
<intelikey> !pidgin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zimmo> ops!
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<zimmo> ah ok
<intelikey> "pidgin is the new name for Gaim" ^
<zimmo> well, have a good night (or a nice day anyway)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> tov yom
<zimmo> ah
<zimmo> the ideia is that only the name changed
<zimmo> I am so lazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<zimmo> tov yom
<yurimxpxman> what audio codec would I use in VLC to create a wav file?
<intelikey> codec in vlc ???    lost me there...
<intelikey> i thought vlc did wave without any codecs
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: I have to select a codec from the list.. check it out from the open file dialog
<klobster> how do I change my color from 16 bit to 32 bit without restarting kde?
<intelikey> oooops  that's   alt+sysRQ+R    not   alt+sysRQ+E   to reset the keyboard,,,,  ;S
<ubuntu__> is anyone familiar with sdl/openGL and g++?
<intelikey> who had me in vlc acting like i knew something ?
<intelikey> when i pressed the wrong key and affectively rebooted my system ???
<intelikey> and forgot why i was looking for a wave file....
<ubuntu__> are there any good irc channels on linux game programming?
<intelikey> and   ?????? ??? ???? ?
<intelikey> ubuntu__ what kind of game ?
<ubuntu__> 3d game programming
<ubuntu__> openGL
<intelikey> i think the network died.
<ubuntu__> my computers die
<ubuntu__> im on my 35th comp
<root_> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu__> is multi media going to help a game developer?
<ubuntu__> or aspiring one, as i am
<ubuntu__> gnite
<dolemite01> how can i get ntfsclone to force an image on a drive with a few bad sectors
<dolemite01> i tried --force but no luck
<hitmanWilly> dolemite01: you could try with dd
<dolemite01> can ill google that one, thx
<hitmanWilly> dolemite01: man dd works too :)
<dolemite01> can i make it do .iso instead of .dmg ?
<atl> is there an alarm i can get that will play my music for the alarm sound
<stdin> atl: you can set kalarm to run a command that plays a sound
<atl> how do i do that
<stdin> atl: depends on the format of the audio file
<atl> stdin> what format do they need to be
<hitmanWilly> dolemite01: since iso is an uncompressed format, it should work
<stdin> atl: any format, the command will differ with each though. for instance "aplay" will work with .wav and "mpg123" will work with .mp3
<hitmanWilly> dolemite01: just change the of= to <filename>.iso
<atl> stdin>  they are mp3 files
<atl> stdin> i have kalarm and have tried setting a song to play but it just doesn't make any sound
<stdin> atl: then the command will be something like "mpg123 /home/user/music/file.mp3"
<Xemanth> is KDE4 Beta1 packaging in action? :)
<stdin> Xemanth: ask Riddell
<Xemanth> i c
<stdin> he's the one that would package/maintain it in kubuntu
<Xemanth> i know
<Xemanth> from him comes always the good stuff :)
<stdin> I'd think as soon as the beta's released there will be kubuntu packages within hours
<fiyawerx> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<atl> stdin> what would mp4a be
<atl> stdin> m4a i mean
<stdin> atl: I think ffmpeg plays it, with the command "ffplay"
<alibaba> good mornig
<Gun_Monkey> evening
<Gun_Monkey> almost morning here
<hamadooo> hii .. how can i deal with rar files in ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> unrar file
<Gun_Monkey> I believe there is a linux version of winrar
<bastid_raZor> unrar would be the package name
<hamadooo> ubrar free     or unrar
<stdin> !rar | hamadooo
<ubotu> hamadooo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<hamadooo> which one of them
<hamadooo> the free one or the non-free
<stdin> hagabaka: try the "unrar" package
<keisangi> hi there
<keisangi> i have a problem with compiz-fusion
<keisangi> i have no windows borders
<holycow> thats common, same here
<keisangi> someone can help ?
<keisangi> what can i do ?
<holycow> i don't know the answer, i just turned it off for the time being
<stdin> did you install "compiz-kde" ?
<keisangi> stdin: yes i think so the line was:
<keisangi> apt-get install compiz compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<keisangi> using this repo:
<keisangi> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<keisangi> maybe my nvidia driver is too old ?
<stdin> don't know, maybe the people in #ubuntu-effects will
<keisangi> i try there tnx for the info
<sx66> how do you install opera in linux?
<keisangi> sx66: you use automatix or you go to opera homepage and you download it
<sx66> I have downloaded the ubuntu one, and now what do I do keisangi?
<bob> Greets, everyone...
<bob> Can someone tell me where I might find the latest open ATI driver that supports AIGLX?
<stdin> sx66: you downloaded the deb file?
<keisangi> yay
<stdin> bob: no ati driver supports aiglx
<keisangi> i got my window borders
<bob> stdin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<stdin> bob: the open-source driver does, not the binary one
<bob> stdin: That's why I said "*open* ATI driver" ;-)
<stdin> bob: then you have it installed
<bob> stdin: The one from the repos isn't the latest
<stdin> bob: then you'll have to wait until it comes out (in gutsy), either that or compile it yourself
<bob> Right. I'm trying to find the source so I can compile it myself. Google's not helping much.
<stdin> bob: http://xorg.freedesktop.org
<bob> stdin: Thanks
<Ahmuck> is scp built into konq?
<Hobbsee> Ahmuck: use fish://
<Hobbsee> Ahmuck: and then you can point and click to copy files
<Hobbsee> Ahmuck: fish://user@hostname.com
<Ahmuck> now that is awesome
<ardchoille> Ahmuck: scp is provided by the package openssh-client
<Ahmuck> k, how bout ssh?  can i do that through terminal?
<ardchoille> same
<stdin> Ahmuck: actually you can use "sftp://" for scp
<kraut> moin
<ardchoille> sftp is provided by openssh-client too
<Ahmuck> what does scp stand for ?
<ardchoille> sceure copy
<ardchoille> *secure
<stdin> fish:/ is just a wrapper around ssh, not really needed anymore
<ardchoille> Think: secure "cp"
<Ahmuck> so sftp will work ... good deal
<stdin> yeah, it'll be a bit quicker and have less overhead too
<Ahmuck> i don't need an external ssh client do i?
<stdin> no, the ssh client is installed by default
<Ahmuck> will kterm or konq do this ?
<stdin> and the KIO slaves should be too
<stdin> Ahmuck:  sftp://username@host in konq or ssh user@host in konsole (or any terminal)
<bob> stdin: I'm having some trouble finding the driver on that site. I gave a very thorough look over the Radeon wiki ( http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/radeon ) as well as all the pages it links to and turned up nothing. Any ideas?
<stdin> bob: hmm, maybe ask in #xorg ?
* bob kicks himself for not thinking of that
<bob> stdin: Thanks
<hangthedj> wow linux takes forever to compile.
<stdin> what, the kernel ?
<pag> hangthedj, no. not 'forever' - kernel itself takes about 6-8 hours on modern computer iirc ;)
<hangthedj> your right, forever is much longer.
<ardchoille> 6 - 8 hours?!
<alibaba> hello
<pag> hello
<alibaba> someone can tell how to play dvd-s in kaffeine, i'm fresh in this
<pag> ardchoille, that was just a guess - I recall that KDE compiled in about that time, I'm not sure about kernel at all
<pag> !dvd | alibaba
<ubotu> alibaba: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<alibaba> rright now ! :)
<ardchoille> pag: Depends on which kernel, number of mudoles in the config, machine speed, etc.
<stdin> pag: took about 1.5 hours on a 1.7GHz with 1GB ram
<pag> ok. nice to know for the future reperence :)
<stdin> that was without X etc running tho :p
<pag> reference even
<hangthedj> its actually going fast enough, its an old dual p3 733mhz 1 gig of ram
<hangthedj> but on my new lappy it was considerably faster ;)
<phoenixz> How can I access a windows share from kubuntu?
<stdin> phoenixz: open konqueror and put smb:/ as the address
<pag> !samba | phoenixz
<ubotu> phoenixz: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<phoenixz> thanks
<salvinod> is there any one online please
<phoenixz> stdin, gives me "Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall."
<salvinod> cause i need some help on seting up a samba file server
<phoenixz> stdin, I have no firewall running though
<stdin> phoenixz: is the windows firewall active on the windows PCs ?
<phoenixz> stdin, good one.. let me try
<stdin> salvinod: maybe look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<phoenixz> stdin, it seems to work with adding the computers IP after the smb:/
<salvinod> stdin: look i installed the server its up and running and shared the folders from kubuntu but now whene i try to acess the shares from a windows box its asking me for a user and pass and i dnt know what they are and frm where i can set them up
<_Shade_> how do i set up a preview option for sound files in konqueror?
<stdin> salvinod: Add users who can access your shares with the 'smbpasswd' command
<salvinod> k
<stdin> _Shade_: View  Preview  Sound files
<stdin> salvinod: you have to reload samba after, sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone know why i can't play music from my /media/sda3 partition?
<pag> iarwain_, can you play it from elsewhere?
<iarwain_> pag: from windows i can play it
<_Shade_> stdin: ok it works... but it seems i can't use it where the files are located directly on my desktop... any idea?
<pag> iarwain_, but not in linux?
<iarwain_> pag: no, i can't play it from linux
<pag> !mp3 | iarwain_
<ubotu> iarwain_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iarwain_> pag: i can play mp3 etc from my other partitions but just not from my sda3 partition :)
<pag> oh... which FS is sda3?
<iarwain_> ext3
<Ahmuck> can you run a terminal session out of konq ?
<iarwain_> ;o update
<pag> iarwain_, hmm starnge... do you have read-rights there?
<iarwain_> pag: i can play music from that partition, but not the songs that i downloaded in windows with frostwire
<iarwain_> pag: that path is /media/sda3/Shared with read-write settings
<pag> iarwain_, are they .mp3's or .wma / .aac ?
<jenny_> Hmm, I'm wonderin whats goin on that for some reason different windows min on their own. Any ideas as to what could be goin on?
<iarwain_> pag: mp3's
<iarwain_> pag: what also could be important, is that i can't read the meta-data from the file
<stdin> _Shade_: not really
<pag> iarwain_, check the output of  file /path/to/mp3/that/doenst/play
<iarwain_> pag: sda3/Shared/Madness - One Step Beyond.mp3: data
<pag> iarwain_, it should be something like "music/a/ABBA - Waterloo.mp3: Audio file with ID3 version 23.0 tag, MP3 encoding"
<johan__> !dvd johan__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd johan__ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iarwain_> pag: how can i change it? because it is a correct file xD
<gumjo> hello how do I check that I have the latest nvidia driver and how do I know Im using it?
<johan__> !me being a stupid bot johan__
<johan__> hmm
<pag> iarwain_, it's starnge, since file output is right in 90% of cases - the thing that confuses me the most, is that they play in win.
<pag> !dvd | johan__
<ubotu> johan__: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Hobbsee> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<salvinod> stdin: still nothing happened after i reloded samba
<johan__> pag, thanks ;)
<salvinod> stdin: and the settings on the site you gave me are for gnome envierment i am using kde
<stdin> salvinod: it should be the same, except replace "gksu" with "kdesu" and "gedit" with "kate"
<[ifr0g] > Morning, guys :)
<iarwain_> pag: so how can i let them play in linux?
<pag> iarwain_, if I knew I'd tell you, but sorry I'm really out of ideas
<salvinod> stdin: i cant find a way to set it up dnt know and i need it cause i got plenty of important files on this computer and i need to share them to a windows machine
<iarwain_> pag: np's xD gonna try throwing them around the partition
<iarwain_> pag: thx though :)
<johan__> I've been spending 7 hours on trying to get my dvd to work but haven't had any success. I've installed all the neccesary packages and applications, It just won't work.
<johan__> Could anyone help me?...
<johan__> What would be the same in Kubuntu for this: "Press System  Preferences  Removable Drives and Media and click on the Multimedia tab."
<stdin> salvinod: I'm not a samba expert, I just use the "public file server" applet for kicker
<thomas_> hello people
<johan__> In the Command box under Video DVD Discs, type gxine -S dvd:/ (without quotes) and then press Close.
<salvinod> k if there is a samba user over here plese contact me cause i am in desperate help
<johan__> stdin: can I bother you for a sec :)
<stdin> depends what you want :p
<johan__> hehe
<johan__> Well, it's the dvd playback that doesn't work
<johan__> I've tried it everything
<stdin> have you installed the dvd packages?
<johan__> I have
<stdin> which ones?
<johan__> libdvdcss2, libdvnav4, libdvdplay0, libdvdread3
<johan__> stdin: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd
<stdin> johan__: what happens when you try to play a dvd?
<Schmiddy> hi
<pag> hi Schmiddy :
<johan__> The xine engine failed to start. No input plugin was found
<DjDarkman> does someone know how to make microphone work in skype or anywhere else?
<johan__> and then a message saying "Read error from /dev/dvd
<stdin> johan__: what application?
<keisangi> is it possible in kde to make alt-tab working with all windows from all workspace (even the minimizen ones) ?
<keisangi> i don't like default kde behaivor .. i would like to be able to switch to any windows using alt-tab
<stdin> it does
<stdin> I see minimised windows in alt-tab
<keisangi> stdin: and windows from other workspace too ?
<stdin> no, but I wouldn't have it in another workspace if i wanted to switch between it and an app in the same workspace
<keisangi> i don't like this
<keisangi> i would like to have firefox maximized on it's own workspace
<keisangi> konversation same
<keisangi> and a term same
<combo> can some1 tell me what is KDED? i have these errors   http://wklej.org/id/a7a570860f   is this something dangerous ? (i don't mean bad device, but this error little later) :/
<keisangi> and when i hit alt-tab, i would like to be able to switch from one app to another
<stdin> !kdesu | combo
<ubotu> combo: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<combo> stdin: what is kdesu? is this aything instead sudo ?
<combo> oh, ubotu explained everything :)
<atl> are there any download accelators fro Ktorrent
<[ifr0g] > combo, kdesu is a graphical sudo :)
<stdin> atl: that doesn't make sense
<combo> [ifr0g] : i see :) THX a lot :)
<atl> oops download accelerators
<[ifr0g] > atl, huh ? ktorrent are for torrents.
<atl> with the kazaa program there is a download accelerator that makes the download go faster
<combo> but the last question: why this difference - why programmers changed 'sudo' to 'kdesu'?
<stdin> atl: you can't "accelerate" p2p downloads other than have more sources
<combo> :)
<se7en^Of^9> which command do i use to find files?
<pag> se7en^Of^9, locate :)
<stdin> combo: read what ubotu said, sudo is for command line tools, kdesu is for GUI tools
<se7en^Of^9> thanks
<stdin> se7en^Of^9: or "find" :)
<combo> stdin: ok ;P
<se7en^Of^9> find is only for folder or
<DjDarkman> does someone know how can I enable my microphone?
<combo> crap! what now?! 'ERROR: No database available!'   http://wklej.org/id/c3a37e4e0e   another error :/ isn't it ?
<combo> this time i made it with 'kdesu'! :] 
<pag> combo, try kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<combo> pag: ok
<johan__> stdin: gxine
<johan__> 0.5.11
<stdin> johan__: tried in kaffeine ?
<johan__> yup
<combo> pag: works :)
<stdin> johan__: any errors there?
<johan__> First, "The source can't be read"
<johan__> then, "No plugin found to handle this..../dev/dvd"
<combo> pag: by the way - do u have same thing that u don't have kWrite in kMenu (down left corner)? cuz i've been searching and there is no kwrite application :] 
<stdin> johan__: how did you try to run it?
<combo> pag: but kWrite works, i guess :)
<pag> combo, looks like I don't
<johan__> opened koffeine and there "Play DVD"
<combo> pag: ok, thx for answer, it means everything is fine ;)
<stdin> johan__: try opening konsole and put in "kaffeine dvd://dev/dvd"
<johan__> same error message
<stdin> johan__: post everything in konsole to pastebin
<johan__> pastebin?
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<johan__> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32000/
<stdin> johan__: looks like you don't have libdvdcss2
<johan__> I'm positive I installed it...
<johan__> couldn't find it in the adept manager now though...
<stdin> "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable."
<stdin> it's not in the normal repos
<johan__> awright...
<stdin> johan__: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<johan__> stdin: the latest
<stdin> feisty?
<johan__> hehe, How do I check?
<stdin> johan__: lsb_release -c
<johan__> yup feisty
<johan__> a question...how do you know all these comands..?
<johan__> amazing
<stdin> because I just do :p
<stdin> I've used them all a lot
<johan__> I see :)
<stdin> ok, to install libdvdcss2, open konsole (if it's not open) and put in: wget http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/pool/feisty-seveas/extras/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<stdin> johan__: then: sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<stdin> should work then
<Prophezy> stdin , do you know what the problem is, when a program not start when you click on it?
<stdin> Prophezy: what program?
<Prophezy> i want to start my KnetworkManager
<Prophezy> but nothing happens when i click on it
<stdin> try running it in konsole, that should tell you why it's not working
<Prophezy> what is the comando to run itfrom there?
<stdin> Prophezy: knetworkmanager :)
<x89x> can anoyne help me with my video drivers ??
<Prophezy> stdin just knetworkmanager?
<stdin> yep
<Level15> hey
<stdin> x89x: help how?
<x89x> stdin can you help ?
<iarwain_> Level15: hiya
<stdin> ^ preempted
<Level15> good, thx.
<Prophezy> stdin nothing happens
<Level15> does anyone know a channel for doxygen questions? #doxygen is empty...
<x89x> stdin : i got a via chipset. its K8M890. i want the drivers. i found 1 link
<Prophezy> i got only my @ promp
<x89x> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<x89x> i do i install it ?
<stdin> Prophezy: nothing at all?
<johan__> stdin: I got an error trying to do that dpkg stuff
<iarwain_> Level15: i don't even know what doxygen is xD is there nothing on UF? or don't they have a forum?
<Prophezy> stdin nothing
<stdin> johan__: what error?
<Level15> what is UF? :P
<iarwain_> Level15: ubuntuforums (types easier)
<Prophezy> when i only type KnetworkManager it says command not found
<johan__> in Swedish saying database locke by another process
<johan__> locked
<stdin> x89x: yeah, you just follow the instructions
<Level15> iarwain_: oh, i see... well, my question is not so much as to how to install/use it but something more like to user's experience and best bractices...
<johan__> stdin: dpkg: statusdatabasomrdet r lst av en annan process
<stdin> johan__: have adept open?
<johan__> :D
<x89x> stdin ; after the instruction "Start the real fun" what do i do ??
<iarwain_> Level15: oh :) perhaps google for it? that's my best guess xD
<stdin> Prophezy: try "killall -9 knetworkmanager ; knetworkmanager"
<Prophezy> Johan i think you have more than one adept open
<Level15> yeah, i guess...
<iarwain_> x89x: follow the commands :)
<stdin> x89x: see the "For K8M890 chipset, alternatively run " part ?
<Prophezy> stdin no process was killed
<stdin> hmm
<Prophezy> stdin its installed and everything
<Prophezy> but cant click on it
<iarwain_> Prophezy: do you type in KnetworkManager, or knetworkmanager?
<Prophezy> knetworkmanager
<iarwain_> Prophezy: 'cause linux is case sensitive :)
<Prophezy> oki i will try
<iarwain_> Prophezy: oh xD
<iarwain_> Prophezy: knetworkmanager is correct xD
<Prophezy> oki
<SoRcS> how to star this file /usr/local/bin/lvs.elf
<Prophezy> nothing happens :(
<iarwain_> Prophezy: are you sure it is installed? just to check it :)
<SoRcS> how to star this file /usr/local/bin/lvs.elf
<bob_> Can anyone give me some help with compiling the ATI driver?
<stdin> !repeat | SoRcS
<ubotu> SoRcS: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Prophezy> iarwain yes in the adept-manager it says Installed :P
<pag> SoRcS, sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/lvs.elf && /usr/local/bin/lvs.elf   maybe?
<stdin> SoRcS: make sure /usr/local/bin is in your path and type "lvs.elf"
<iarwain_> Prophezy: strange.. Can you try a reinstall? (of knetworkmanager, not kubuntu)
<Prophezy> iarwain oki i will try :)
<iarwain_> Prophezy: or, if you're in konsole, try auto-completing 'knet' without the ''
<iarwain_> Prophezy: if it completes, you have it (if it doesn't, you either don't have it, or don't have auto-tab enabled)
<Prophezy> iarwain, what is the comando for auto-completing?
<iarwain_> Prophezy: hit TAB
<stdin> hit it twice if it doesn't auto-compleat, there may be more than one thing starting with "knet"
<x89x> stdin : whats the difference between openChrome and 3D & openChrome and 2D ??
<stdin> x89x: one is only for 2D graphics and the other is for 3D
<Prophezy> display all the 1842 possiblities?
<Prophezy> yes?
<iarwain_> Prophezy: wth xD you have 1800+ possibilities for knet* ?
<iarwain_> Prophezy: type in 'knet', then hit TAB twice
<x89x> stdin : what do i install tehn ?? both ?
<Prophezy> iarwain i dont know it says so :D
<Prophezy> oki
<stdin> x89x: of you want
<iarwain_> Prophezy: that's a big lol if you'd have 1800+ things installed with knet as name
<x89x> can both be done stdin ?
<Prophezy> iarwain i got knetattach & knetworkmanager
<iarwain_> Prophezy: aight! type in knetw then TAB :)
<stdin> x89x: yes, you have to have the 2d one before the 3d one. but it should work on edgy without compiling it
<Prophezy> wow
<Prophezy> i got alots of things :P
<Level15> AscendedDaniel: you wouldn't happen to be an SG1 fan, woud you?
<iarwain_> Prophezy: lol xD don't hit TAB without typing anything xD type 'knetw' first, then hit TAB xD
<Prophezy> no i type knetworkmanager and TAB
<iarwain_> Prophezy: no, that's not necessary :)
<stdin> then it will list all the files in the directory
<Prophezy> stdin yes :P
<iarwain_> Prophezy: just type in knetworkmanager, and hit enter
<Prophezy> iarwain done but nothing happens
<Prophezy> just stand at my @ prompt
<iarwain_> Prophezy: no output of the command?
<iarwain_> Prophezy: damn :s
<Prophezy> nothing
<Prophezy> :(
<iarwain_> Prophezy: well, i just tried it aswell, i don't get anything either
<iarwain_> Prophezy: hit ALT-F2
<Level15> Prophezy: in a konsole, sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<iarwain_> Prophezy: then type in knetworkmanager
<Prophezy> hihihi f ah pro like you dont get .... damn think of me .. lost in Kubuntu space :P
<iarwain_> Prophezy: it should give you an icon, meaning that the command is found :)
<Prophezy> iarwain : the knetwork is already new
<Prophezy> after that no more
<iarwain_> Prophezy: type in knetworkmanager after hitting alt-f2
<iarwain_> Prophezy: normally that should give you an icon
<iarwain_> Prophezy: then hit enter, and it would start
<Prophezy> iarwain when i click on run it dissapeared
<Level15> Prophezy: open a konsole, at least we can see there if you get an error
<Level15> open a konsole, then type knetworkmanager, hit enter
<iarwain_> Level15: already tried that, no output xD
<Level15> tell us what happens
<Prophezy> already done it
<Level15> iarwain_: so command IS found, i guess...
<Prophezy> nothing happens
<Prophezy> it stand at my @ only
<Level15> maybe it's already running and sitting on the tray...
<iarwain_> Level15: it is installed etc but it just won't start
<Prophezy> iarwain nothing happen in alt+f2
<Prophezy> level15 nothing on the tray
<Level15> weirdo...
<Prophezy> mmm
<Level15> well, but when you ran it on the konsole, you didn't get a "command not found" msg or anything like that, did you?
<Prophezy> that i got
<Prophezy> command not found
<Level15> well, then it's obviously not installed
<Level15> let's try install it using the konsole
<Level15> maybe there's something broken on your adept
<Prophezy> in the adept manager it says installed
<Prophezy> oki
<Prophezy> but we tried it before
<Level15> humor me :)
<Prophezy> and it says i got the newest one already
* iarwain_ tries humoring level37
<Prophezy> lol
<iarwain_> say Prophezy, is it not possible that the icon is already there, but you don't recognize it?
<Prophezy> iarwain .. wher in the menu ?
<Prophezy> i have the icon in the menu , but nothing happens when i click on it
<Level15> Prophezy: do you want to try on the konsole ?
<iarwain_> Prophezy: i mean the task bar, on the lower right
<stdin> Prophezy: try right clicking it
<combo> always i have 1 available update - but when i'm clicking at Adept Manager it tells me that another proccess use update - and all the time like this ... how can fix it ? :|
<Prophezy> iarwain no notihing is there just my gaim and battery and sound
<[ifroog] > Is there ssh on the dvd live cd.
<Prophezy> nothing more
<pag> !fixadept | combo
<ubotu> combo: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Prophezy> and trash
<johan__> stdin: Where do I find the libdvdcss package..?
<[ifroog] > erroe 15 : file not found
<pag> johan__, Seveas / medibuntu repos
<Prophezy> level15 try konsole ?
<[ifroog] > when i do find /boot/grub/stage1 !
<Level15> Prophezy: ok
<ninHer> hi all
<stdin> johan__: that file you downladed was it
<[ifroog] > any idea why ?
<Level15> Prophezy: on the konsole, type in sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager, paste the output on a pastebin
<iarwain_> Prophezy: gtg, hope you get it worked out ;)
<iarwain_> bb guys!
<combo> pag: where should i write '!fixadept' ? :)
<Prophezy> iarwain thanks for the time ;)
<pag> combo, you should write the command ubotu gave to you ;)
<stdin> combo: open konsole and put in "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a "
<combo> ah, okok :)
<Prophezy> Level 15 o upgrade, 0 installed, 0 removed all 0
<Prophezy> i have the newest installed
<johan__> stdin: I got an error trying what you said
<Level15> Prophezy: which knetworkmanager
<combo> - there is an error with 'clamav-base' - as i remember i've tried install it via Automatix and it didn't work then (some error)
<stdin> johan__: what error?
<johan__> stdin: "no such file or directory"
<johan__> cannot reach the archive
<stdin> johan__: type in "ls *.deb" and post that
<Prophezy> Level15 what you mean with Which knetworkmanager?
<stdin> Prophezy: type that in to konsole
<Level15> Prophezy: enter that in the konsole, tell me the output
<Prophezy> Level15 : /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<combo> YES! it was 'clamav-base; package - it's not full updated - and it was the problem. should i remove at all if it doesn't want to update?
<johan__> stdin: ls: *.deb: No such file or directory
<janet_> can anyone tell me a gui way to delete some unneeded entries out of my grub boot list?
<stdin> johan__: type in: wget http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/pool/feisty-seveas/extras/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<Level15> Prophezy: ok, it's there...
<Level15> Prophezy: ps ax|grep knetwork
<stdin> johan__: then: sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<combo> janet_: e.g. sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Prophezy>  ps ax|grep knetwork
<Prophezy>  5411 ?        S      0:00 knetworkmanager [kdeinit] 
<Prophezy>  7233 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep knetwork
<Level15> it's running... man, i bet it's on the tray
<janet_> i just need to delete a few entries in the grub boot list
<Prophezy> Level15 i dont see any on tray
<janet_> AND THEN YOU JUST DELETE THEM AS ROOT AND SAVE?
<janet_> oops sorry caps
<combo> janet_: yes
<janet_> darn caplock
<Level15> Prophezy: maybe hidden?
<Prophezy> i got sound, gaim, skype battery , clock and trash
<combo> janet_: but first better buckup that file :)
<stdin> janet_: just remove the packages, or they'll come back
<Prophezy> Level15 how can i se hidden things?
<Level15> Prophezy: is there like an arrow on the left side of the tray? if so, you click it and it shows some other stuff...
<janet_> i have a dual boot with xp and ubuntu, i want my boot list to only offer thoughs 2 not the other 4 or five that are in trhere
<Prophezy> Level15 no  arrow, thats not diffrent from windows
<janet_> can i delete the others from that list?
<stdin> janet_: just remove the "linux-image-(version)" packages from adept
<Prophezy> tahts why its so wierd
<Level15> Prophezy: pkill knetworkmanager
<Level15> then retry the ps ax... thing
<janet_> is there not a gui to edit your boot list?
<pag> janet_, well.. kate is a GUI programm ;)
<Prophezy> Level15 same results
<janet_> but u need to manually do it with kate
<nicolai_> janet_: The file you're looking for is: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Level15> killall -9 knetworkmanager
<janet_> meaning you could screw up
<Prophezy> prophezy@prophezy:~$ killall -9 knetworkmanager
<janet_> im editing it with kate
<Level15> nicolai_: he wants a GUI app
<Prophezy> knetworkmanager: no process killed
<janet_> but now what
<pag> janet_, so you want to remove extra kernel-lines?
<Level15> Prophezy: ps ax|grep knetwo
<stdin> janet_: to remove the entries, just remove the "linux-image-(version)" packages from adept
<janet_> im trying to get rid of an extra entry for a kernal that is lower than the one above it
<Prophezy> prophezy@prophezy:~$ ps ax|grep knetwo
<Prophezy>  7254 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep knetwo
<Level15> ok
<Level15> now
<Level15> knetworkmanager
<janet_> but can i then just have xp or linux in the start up boot screen?
<pag> janet_, so just do as stdin said - no need to edit anything
<johan__> stdin: you're great! It works! Hurray!
<Level15> janet_: comment the entries you want gone... if you break something up, you can uncomment them later
<nicolai_> janet_: I know mandriva had a GUI for configuring boot back when I ran that distirbution.
<Level15> Prophezy: results?
<Prophezy> Level15 yes!! now i got the tray
<Level15> Prophezy: good
<pag> nicolai_, won't work in automatic-list (the one kernels are listed)
<stdin> johan__: no problem, enjoy the Sopranos :p
<Prophezy> Level15 but
<Prophezy> its says alot of bad device????
<Level15> Prophezy: but?
<Level15> on the konsole?
<Prophezy> yes
<janet_> do i remove both images ? 15 and 16?
<johan__> stdin: haha cheers
<janet_> in adept
<Prophezy> can i pasteit here?
<Level15> Prophezy: nope...
<Prophezy> oki
<pag> !baddevice | Prophezy
<ubotu> Prophezy: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<Level15> Prophezy: not if it's too long
<Level15> oh
<Level15> X error
<Level15> ah
<Prophezy> oki but does it eans my network dont work??????????????????????????
<nicolai_> janet_: what are the entries you want removed called?
<Level15> Prophezy: paste it on a pastebin, let me check it, ok?
<janet_> linux-image kernal 15 and its recovery
<Prophezy> Level15 where can i find the pastebin?
<Level15> google :)
<Prophezy> lol
<Prophezy> oki i though ubuntu have its own or someting
<Prophezy> oki
<janet_> it does
<pag> !pastebin | Prophezy
<ubotu> Prophezy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Level15> Prophezy: if it does, i don't know it
<janet_> should i remove though adept or kate menu.ist?
<stdin> adept
<janet_> k
<janet_> here goes
<Prophezy> Level15 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32009/
<Level15> Prophezy: oh yeah, X errors, nevermind about them...
<janet_> i remeber about 10 years ago there was a small gui that you could change the list , its order and names
<janet_> use to be simple
<Prophezy> Level15 oki
<Level15> Prophezy: network should be fine
<janet_> trying a log out brb
<Prophezy> Level15 yes i see that i have 2 networks .. Ethernet and wreless
<Level15> Prophezy: yes... knetworkmanager is nice, and works for most network configurations... but not for mine :(
<Prophezy> Level15 not for you?
<Prophezy> hehe
<Level15> Prophezy: nope... I had to install and use the gnome thingy
<Prophezy> Level15 can you answer this question, if the diffrent from all Unbuntus is only the desktop , gnome, kde and x (something). why not only build one Ubuntus??????
<Level15> Prophezy: i guess HD space and desktop application integration issues
<Prophezy> Level15 oh i c
<Prophezy> Level15 well thanks alot for your time and help, now my network works great and i will take lunch, my super Guru ;)
<Level15> Prophezy: no problem
<Level15> :)
<paines> hi
<pag> !hi | paines
<ubotu> paines: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Level15> lol
<Level15> !hi | Level15
<Level15> :P
* Prophezy no need to have more nightmare about the Knetwork... this night he will sleep sssoooooooooooooooooooo deep and dream about other Kubuntus
<Level15> Prophezy: lol
<undbund> any girls
<combo> how can i install JRE for firefox? i've a;ready downloaded file but can't install it with any guide :/
<Level15> undbund: lol...
<pag> !offtopic | undbund
<ubotu> undbund: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Level15> combo: you mean for the plugins to work?
<combo> Level15: yes, yes :)
<combo> Level15: java
<undbund> ok
<Level15> combo: firefox usually installs it for you when you visit a website which requires it... didn't that work?
<undbund> yes same problems as combo, can't install firefox
<combo> Level15: - let's see....
<undbund> says some library is missing
<undbund> libc....
<Level15> undbund: let me se if i can solve combo's problem, then i'll try to help you...
<ermak> hello, can anyone help me to configure bluetooth PAN? after modification of configuration files and restarting bluetooth service I get error: "Failed to connect to the SDP server."
<combo> Level15: can u gimme ANY site that requires java plug-in, please ? :)
<Level15> dslreports.com/stest
<pag> combo, are you running 64bit system?
<combo> pag: yeap
<Level15> there's a java option there
<Level15> oh
<Level15> combo: should have said that before...
<pag> !flash64 | combo
<ubotu> combo: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Level15> combo: basically, on amd64 if you want to use flash or java plugins natively, you will have to use a 32 bit firefox or a 32 bit helper application
<Level15> konqueror, on the other hand, will handle java fine since it does not depend on the plugin but the JRE which IS available for 64 bits...
<_Shade_> i've just mounted the ntfs partition, where windows is installed, but i cannot access my user directory (there's no such folder in konqueror)
<Level15> undbund: now, what's that err msg you are getting?
<combo> Level15: crap! but i'm just checking out the link that ubotu gave me... maybe i'll find there something usefull :)
<undbund> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Level15> combo: what i did was download a 32 bit netscape 9 and i use it when some website needs flash... and konqueror for java
<Level15> undbund: 7.04?
<undbund> sorry don't understand
<undbund> hat is
<undbund> what is 7.04
<Level15> undbund: kubuntu version
<undbund> 6.06 LTS
<combo> Level15: so u suggest to download Firefox 32bit install it and then download all needed plug-ins ? :)
<[ifroog] > installation stops at grub HELP !!
* Level15 can't wait until KDE4  is out!
<[ifroog] > t is a fatal error executing grub-install (hd0) failed
<pag> undbund, why don't you install from repositories?  sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<combo> Level15: and when KDE4 will be available ? :D
<Level15> combo: that could work, yes... though i'm using this netscape because it runs on a single dir so you don't mess up the rest of your OS
<Level15> undbund: let me check something here...
<undbund> ok
<Level15> undbund: install package libgtk2.0-0
<Level15> undbund: i guess that should work
<undbund> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<undbund> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<undbund> is only available from another source
<undbund> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<Level15> combo: dunno, it's they say it'll be on october but i think november is more likely
<combo> Level15: so cool :D also can't wait :)
<Level15> undbund: did you get that when you tried to install the libgtk thing?
<Level15> combo: yeah, nice!
* Level15 is looking for a job ;)
<DjDarkman> I can hear myself on the mic, does someone know what else do I have to do, to make my mic work with skype?
<nicolai_> combo: KDE 4.0 is released october 23rd
<Level15> DjDarkman: i know it sounds stupid, but is the volume set to a reasonable value?
<undbund> when i tried to install firefox it said.... ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Level15> nicolai_: they are supposed to, but they are a couple of days behind schedule...
<combo> nicolai_: good to know :)
<DjDarkman> yes Level15 as I said, I can hear myself, but when I try testcall then nothinh
<[ifroog] > Any one ?
<x89x> can anyone help me with zydas drivers ??
<Level15> undbund: no, the error of broken package
<DjDarkman> I had to compile a few alsa stuff to even hear myselft....
<Level15> DjDarkman: oh, sorry, i didn't read correctly
<undbund> ok give me 2 min...
<x89x> an anyone help me with zydas drivers ???
<undbund> Reading package lists... Done
<undbund> Building dependency tree... Done
<undbund> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<undbund> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<undbund> is only available from another source
<undbund> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<Level15> undbund: weirdo... but let me see if i got it straight. you got that running what command?
<x89x> Level15 : can you help ?
<Level15> x89x: sorry, dunno even know what zydas is :S
<x89x> its a wifi driver
<undbund> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Level15> x89x: i'd recommend you take a look at ndiswrapper
<x89x> Level15 : i git the intrructions, but i get an error
<x89x> Level15 ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/zydas_zd1211
<Level15> x89x: gimme a sec while i try to solve undbund error, then i'll try to help you
<x89x> ok Level15 :)
<Level15> undbund: aptitude search firefox
<undbund> what is that
<Level15> undbund: run that command
<Level15> put output on pastebin if you want
<undbund> i run the command but i get the same error
<Level15> put output on pastebin plz
<undbund> what is a pastebin
<Level15> a website where you paste text so we can look at it
<Level15> google for pastebin
<Level15> so that we don't paste long stuff here and annoy others
<undbund> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32013/
<Level15> undbund: aptitude search firefox
<x89x> Level15 : an update of firefox has just been releases
<Level15> x89x: really? ehat version is it now?
<x89x> 2.0.0.5
<Level15> undbund: output?
<Level15> x89x: security exploit patching i guess?
<x89x> yes Level15
<Level15> dude, they already have 2.0.0.6!
<x89x> what  the ! really !
<Level15> yup
<undbund> give me 1 min...
<Level15> undbund: ok
<x89x> mine got upgraded to 2.0.0.5 2 mins ago !!
<Level15> and now there's firefox ebay edition...
<undbund> these packages are currently installed in your computer but they are not avaialable from any apt source
<Level15> undbund: please on the pastebin
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> I have some problems w/ kerry beagle - at boot it seems sometimes to forget to have indexed some files - can someone help me?
<x89x> Level15 : how do i identify that i got 3D drivers ?
<Level15> x89x: hm, dunno... i guess that depends on what you call 3d drivers... what video card are you using?
<Level15> x89x: in the meantime, what's the err msg you get and in what part of the instructions you sent me?
<x89x> its a viam K8m890 chioset
<undbund> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32014/
<Tenen> hi can anyone help a newbie please
<pag> !ask | Tenen
<ubotu> Tenen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tenen> k thanks :P
<Tenen> k i started using ubuntu as my linux but gnome isnt so cool
<Tenen> so i switched to kubuntu
<Tenen> ive only used ubuntu/kubuntu and the old mandrake years ago
<Level15> undbund: did you mess tith the apt sources, did you?
<undbund> no
<undbund> i just installed kubuntu from live cd
<Tenen> my issue is ubuntu picked up my 2 netgear wifi cards no issue using madwifi - netgear wg 311 v 3 and wg 311 t, now kubuntu only picks up the 311v3 and not the 311t , does kubuntu come preinstalled with madwifi?
<Tenen> im trying to make kubuntu my main os and drop windows
<Level15> undbund: fresh install?
<Tenen> but my internet comes thru wifi and if that wont work i wont use kubuntu
<pag> !wireless | Tenen
<ubotu> Tenen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<undbund> i will try to install libgtk, if it doesn't work than reinstall
<amin81> hello everyone
<undbund> how to install debian packages?
<amin81> i have problem that I have tried to fix for the past 3 hrs
<Level15> undbund: ok
<pag> undbund, check taht you have sources enabled
<Level15> undbund: let me know
<Tenen> but my wifi worked in ubuntu fine , no issue i didnt need to do anything, does kubuntu not use the madwifi drivers?
<pag> !repos | undbund
<ubotu> undbund: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tenen> i knoew hte card works
<Tenen> i know it works in ubuntu
<undbund> i want to install: libgtk2.0-0_2.10.6-0ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<Tenen> ive used it
<nicolai_> Tenen: madwifi is not installed but available in Adept
<amin81> i cannot connect to the internet with konversation kopete and bittornado
<Tenen> well if my pc is offline how do i get online if i need to be online to get madwifi, i connect to the net through wifi
<undbund> how to start installation
<pag> !deb | undbund
<ubotu> undbund: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<nicolai_> Tenen: I can give you the link to the .deb
<combo> - is there possibly to have a view in folders set - LIST, like in Windows ? :] 
<amin81> when connecting with konversation it says: server found, connecting...
<Tenen> nicolai please bare in mind i need step by step instructions im an ewb
<amin81> stays like that for approx 5 minutes and then i get the message: connection to server lost. operation not supported
<amin81> same message with kopete
<amin81> anybody who knows what the problem can be?
<[ifroog] > cannot mount selected partition
<[ifroog] > when i do setup(hd0)
<amin81> i have tried to look up http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/konversation-devel/2004-August/000009.html
<Tenen> can anyone help me by getting madwifi to work on kubuntu plz i cant get to the net without rebooting to win xp all the time
<amin81> and http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/konversation-devel/2004-August/000009.html
<undbund> exit
<amin81> without success
<luca> Tenen: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router/Madwifi?highlight=%28madwifi%29
<luca> and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=madwifi&titlesearch=Titoli
<Tenen> those help yes, but you are forgetting the machine is offline
<Tenen> caus i cant get the wifi connected
<Tenen> those all assume you are online
<pag> Tenen, download all deb's that are needed and install tehm manually
<pag> Tenen, you can download them in windows
<amin81> is anybody familiar with my problem?
<Tenen> how do i do that
<Tenen> im a newb
<Tenen> linux makes me get high blood pressure i swear
<amin81> same here
<amin81> haha
<combo>  :: (i'll ask again) :: is there possible to have a view in folder set as LIST, so all folders are small and one under another ???? :] 
<nicolai_> Tenen: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/madwifi-tools/
<pag> combo, it is
<jase__> lol tenan, nice one
<combo> pag: how? :)
<nicolai_> Tenen: a .deb file is somewhat similar to a .exe file in windows
<Tenen> what is that link for nikolai
<combo> pag: i've been looking for, but couldn't fine anywhere
<amin81> combo: yes
<Tenen> so whci hone do i download
<amin81> combo: go under view
<combo> amin81: so can u tell me how to ? :)
<pag> combo, there's an icon "icon view" press and hold it and select detailed view
<alesan> hallo
<nicolai_> Tenen: the madwifi .deb
<pag> !de | alesan
<ubotu> alesan: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<amin81> combo: and view mode
<amin81> combo: got it?
<Tenen> i'd need i386 for normal pentium type machine
<alesan> is there a way to set static ip address without using the GUI?
<Tenen> before 64 bit right
<alesan> pag, sorry, I cannot speak a word of german :(
<nicolai_> Tenen: that depends wether you're using a 64-bit architecture or not
<pag> alesan, oh. sorry.
<alesan> either italian or english :)
<nicolai_> Tenen: yeah
<Tenen> thanks
<amin81> combo: did it work?
<Tenen> so i download the .deb
<Tenen> then what
<pag> alesan, you just have .de domain and "hallo" sounded german
<combo> amin81: it doesn't work - this view icon - i'm clicking and nothing happen
<nicolai_> Tenen: Then you right click on it in when in kubuntu.
<alesan> pag, yes you're right, I work here in germany and they thought me to say hallo instead of hello :)
<alesan> so at least I can speak one german word :)
<Tenen> man i remember pengo and the chaos computer club and zardoz
<Tenen> and altos
<amin81> combo: you should change the "view mode" to "info list view"
<Tenen> hahah go germany
<nicolai_> Tenen: One of the options should be "kubuntu package menu"
<alesan> back to my problem, there must be a file to write the ip address and the default gateway
<Tenen> caus ive tried to make in the madwifi directory b4 and it errors 2 on me
<combo> amin81: but i'm clicking with left mouse button and nothing happen ?
<combo> amin81: something should happen after clicking but nothing happened
<amin81> combo: hmm...
<Tenen> so once i install that deb thing im good to make nicolai?
<combo> i'm trying to do this in home directory
<Tenen> im going to copy the error text
<Tenen> gonna reboot rq
<combo> amin81:  in konqurer of corz
<amin81> combo: i dunno then...i havnt any problems changing the view mode
<nicolai_> Tenen: At least that is what we hope :P
<Tenen> and copy text if it dont work so someone can help :P
<Tenen> thanks nicolai you been a big help, im gonna come back and bug ya in a few
<Tenen> if it dont work or if it do :P
<combo> i'll try reboot and then again - maybe this change something :/
<Tenen> i wanna get into linux
<combo> brb
<amin81> combo: ok
<amin81> anybody who can help me with my problem?
<Tenen> be back in a bit
<amin81> i have tried to fix it the past 3 hrs without success
<nicolai_> Tenen: see you
<_tobias> hi, in my fstab the swap partition has still an entry for /dev/hdax while all others are UUID=.. now after upgrade to feisty swap is unusable. what can i do?
<combo> amin81: ok, it works ;) thanks
<amin81> combo: good. :) no probs
<amin81> anyone plesase heeeeeelp! haha
<amin81> i am online on a windows machine and not liking it at all!
<amin81> bl
<nicolai_> amin81: You need help with what exactly? :P
<nicolai_> amin81: installing?
<amin81> nicolai_: Finally someone responding. :)
<amin81> nicolai_: i cannot connect with kopete, konversation or bittornado
<amin81> connect to server that is
<Level15> what's a decent FPS for a 3d card?
<amin81> nicolai_: the problem started out of the blue a few days back
<nicolai_> amin81: But browsers work?
<MaTiAz> Level15: It totally depends on the game and the settings
<amin81> nicolai_: yes, browsers work without any problems
<nicolai_> amin81: otherwise I would guess it was the internet connection :P
<_tobias> any help for me, too?
<amin81> nicolai_: no, internet connection is fine :)
<Level15> MaTiAz: no i don't mean the fps game, i mean frames per second :P
<nicolai_> amin81: What kind of connection is it? wireless? college supported?
<amin81> nicolai_: no, it is wired
<Level15> hey guys, going for lunch
<Level15> cya later
<amin81> nicolai_: common connection that the whole building uses
<amin81> nicolai_: the building that i stay in that is
<mumificirani> just a question, when is KDE4 coming out?
<mumificirani> if it didn't came out already :\
<nicolai_> amin81: I couldn't use Kopete at my university until i switched to "use HTTP method" under the 'connection' tab
<amin81> nicolai_: i havnt changed any settings
<whyhankee> mumificirani: google on 'roadmap kde4'
<amin81> nicolai_: when trying to connect with konversation i get the following message
<mumificirani> ok
<nicolai_> amin81: No, but someone might have blocked certain IP-addresses (your ISP for example)
<amin81> nicolai_: "server found. connecting..." stays like that for approx 5 minutes and then i get the message: "connection to server lost. operation not supported"
<nicolai_> amin81: when I said IP-address I meant Port :P
<amin81> nicolai_: hmm...so the port can be blocked just suddenly out of the blue?
<x89x> do all linux dont support zydas drivers to create an access point ?? or its just ubuntu ?
<nicolai_> amin81: Not on your computer, but I guess anyone who provides your connection could do it.
<_tobias> hmm..found the reaseon...strangely all /dev/hdXY became /dev/sdXY. is that normal?
<amin81> nicolai_: aha
<nicolai_> amin81: from the local admin to Internet Service Provider.
<nicolai_> amin81: A good way to check would be using a live-cd
<amin81> nicolai_: ok, so how do i fix the problem?
<nicolai_> nicolai_: since you said the problem started suddenly, if it was a software problem, the live-cd should be unaffected.
<amin81> nicolai_: aha
<nicolai_> amin81: If it is a problem with the ports, and if it works in windows, you could find what ports windows used and change linux to use the same ports for bittorent and messenging.
<amin81> nicolai_: ok, and how do i find the ports and change them?
<hebus> hello
<x89x>  can anyone help with 3D drivers ???
<nicolai_> amin81: How you do anything in windows is something I have happily forgotten :P
<x89x>  i cant run a screensaver
<x89x>  its a Via S3G graphic adaptor
<amin81> nicolai_: haha
<amin81> nicolai_: ok, how do i change the ports in linux then?
<amin81> nicolai_: do you think my problems will be solved if i get a router?
<defcon> i did a benchmark with interbench for 2.6.20-16-generic vs 2.6.22-ck1 CK's Patchset on ubuntu check out the results here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32018/ and I dont really understand the output, which is faster ck's or the ubuntu generic and where can I find a better benchmark utility
<amin81> nicolai_: i keep having problems with my connection as the internet provider keeps changing the ip-address
<nicolai_> amin81: But if you run Konversation, for example, you find the port by going "server list" (f2) -> click a channel -> edit -> port should appear as an option
<amin81> nicolai_: aha, got it
<nicolai_> amin81: a router would change the scenario, but it might not make the problem easier to solve :P
<x89x> can i install bryl on my PC ??
<nicolai_> amin81: is it a desktop computer?
<x89x> beryl **
<amin81> nicolai_: no, a laptop
<nicolai_> amin81: if it is a laptop, have you tried taking to a friends house for testing there?
<amin81> nicolai_: i will start by getting a router
<amin81> nicolai_: lets see if that solves the problem
<nicolai_> amin81: Someone not using the same ISP or who lives in a different building.
<nicolai_> amin81: ok
<nicolai_> amin81: happy bug-hunting :P
<amin81> nicolai_: no, I have not
<amin81> nicolai_: i have had so many problems with my connection that i am tired of running to a friend's place everytime
<amin81> nicolai_: haha
<amin81> nicolai_: anyways, thanks alot for your help
<amin81> nicolai_: appreciated...
<acemo> how do i access my usb floppy drive?
<matteo> hi
<matteo> a few updates ago the kde theme gets ugly
<matteo> with blue window title and cyan K menu
<matteo> it's the new color scheme or what?
<mumificirani> I have a problem with kcontrol
<nicolai_> matteo: light purple is the new blue :)
<Riddell> yes, it's the new colour scheme
<matteo> yuck
<mumificirani> when I run "kcontrol" the terminal opens writes something and writes finished on the titlebar
<nicolai_> matteo: the blue window title should also be purple though..
<Riddell> thank you for your constructive critisism :)
<mumificirani> oh, I got it
<mumificirani> ok now nvm
<Riddell> please discuss artwork on the ubuntu-artwork mailing list for actual feedback to artists
<acemo> how do i access my usb floppy drive?
<matteo> well, the previous blue (dark) was better for me
<matteo> this remebers me the Plastique style
<x89x> how do i enalble desktop effects ??
<defcon> how can I benchmark my computer
<kfarrell> meep meep
<nicolai_> matteo: This is how Feisty is supposed to look:  http://debianadmin.com/copper/displayimage.php?pos=-909
<alesan> how can I test if the dhcp server works and is reacheable?
<matteo> nicolai_: i have gutsy
<matteo> feisty is beauty
<mumificirani> feisty IS beautiful
<mumificirani> shame I can't use transparency
<matteo> can you revert gutsy beauty as feisty?
<matteo> honestly, who likes that electric blue?
<ekrengel> can evolution be configured for https over rpc?
<justifier> hrm  how can i get aRts to work with jack?
<MaTiAz> Is there a compiz fusion package for ubuntu?
<runlevelten> `/join #opensuse-project
* runlevelten oops's
<ekrengel> i guess rpc isn't supported in linux
<ekrengel> : /
<Tenen> god
<Tenen> im back again
<Tenen> i cannot for the life of me make madwifi install
<Tenen> nor could i copy the error log to my windows partition because i dont know how to force it to copy as root
<Tenen> how can i install madwifi and force my wifi card to work
<Tenen> please help
<Tenen> it works in ubuntu 100% no issue
<jono_> Does anyone have an idea to what could be the cause behind reocuring segmentation faults (core dumops)
<fdoving> jono_: memory corruption? - install and run memtest86+ (it'll appear in your GRUB boot menu)
<jono> jono_: could you change your nick please
<jono_> jono_ whats makes you more special :P
<jono> jono_: I own the nick on nickserv
<jono_> hahaha
<jono> jono_: I also spend my career online on IRC, so my identity is important
<jono> jono_: I would say they are reasonable reasons to ask you to choose a different nick
<jono> so as to avoid confusion
<jono_> i didn't pick it...it was just assigned by default cause it's my login
<jono> jono_: ok, you can change it in your IRC client
<fdoving> jono_: you can change it with '/nick newnickname'
<jono> or type /nick newnick
<AnotherJono> that better
<jono> AnotherJono: thanks :)
<AnotherJono> i know you can change it...i just didn't think it was a big deal
<AnotherJono> i hardly use irc at all
<AnotherJono> back to my question...i do have my computer overclocked...but i forced my memory to remain at stock speeds
<fdoving> AnotherJono: overclocking does not help, but please check with memtest86+ first.
<AnotherJono> i ran memtest and it seamed to be fine...however i get a bunch of notices on boot that my hard drives have errors?
<AnotherJono> when ubuntu first loads...that is
<nicolai_> Tenen: As a last resort you could install Ubuntu and then install the Kubuntu metapackage.
<runlevelten> That was my first resort.
<nicolai_> Tenen: Then you would have what made Ubuntu work plus what you like about Kubuntu
<Tomi-idle> hey. anyone know solution for compiz fusion freezing (mouse works) under kde log out. gutsy, nvidia, amd64
* runlevelten doesn't use composite desktops much, and doesn't have gutsy or nvidia or amd64, so couldn't try and reproduce anything for you
<runlevelten> What do the logs/dmesg say?
<Tomi-idle> nothing
<Tomi-idle> no errors
<Tomi-idle> crashes also when trying to run wow under compiz
<Tomi-idle> no problems on feisty, i386 :/
<ferry> hello
<Tomi-idle> seems it's a driver problem.... guess i'll have to go back
<aldin> hi, i want to connect to WEP-ed cnetwork is this ok, cause it doesnt work for me: aldin@linux:~$ sudo iwconfig eth1 essid mynet key s:mykey
<der0b> hey all, I installed kubuntu-desktop and have been playing with it.  The fonts in some of the GTK apps (firefox) seem thin and a little hard to read..  is there a fix for this?  I've been tweaking for a while and haven't come across it yet.  I seem to remember things looking much better when I did a straight kubuntu install
<aldin> der0b: look go to... Alt+F2 -> kcontrol set your fonts like force '96dpi', after that go to gtkqtstyle and set 'use my kde fonts in gtk apps', logout and see the difference
<Silent_G> hello, iv downloaded a program, and it just extracts from a .zip file and works, but i dont want to leave it in my home directory in which directory should it go to ?
<aldin> Silent_G: u can put it in /opt
<Silent_G> what is /opt for?
<aldin> and link ur program to /usr/bin
<aldin> Silent_G: i gues optional...
<Silent_G> i see
<Silent_G> how do i link the programme
<aldin> Silent_G: lts say like this
<aldin> Silent_G: sudo ln -s /opt/programFolder/myProgram /usr/bin/myProgram
<aldin> myProgram is executable file
<Silent_G> ok :p
<Silent_G> ye
<Silent_G> *yes
<der0b> will check it out aldin, thanks
<aldin> der0b: ok, i can give u screenshot if u wait for sec till i upload it
<der0b> will do aldin
<aldin> der0b: http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/7589/fontsjj8.png
<aldin> der0b: wait till i upload gtkconf...
<aldin> der0b: here u go: http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/204/fonts1xe3.png
<der0b> thanks again aldin, trying it now.
<aldin> der0b: np, i am font "fanfatic" too hehe, glad to meet u hehe
<der0b> I think that may have done it..  thanks again
* elbing is away: exit(0)
<johan__> stdin: you there?
<johan__> or maybe someother one who knows what application I need to connect my iPod to my computer
<johan__> someone else..* :)
* noaxess_kubuntu is away: Gone away for now.
<runlevelten> johan__: I install amarok for people with ipods
* noaxess_kubuntu_ is away: Gone away for now.
<runlevelten> does the job nicely.
* noaxess_kubuntu_ is back.
<runlevelten> Dunno about putting other stuff on there, I'd have to ask an ipod user.
<johan__> runlevelten: I have amorak but It didn't sync with the ipod
<johan__> hmm awright
<jussi01> !away > noaxess_kubuntu
<runlevelten> johan__: gtkpod too, apparently.
<runlevelten> From a third party, mind :)
<runlevelten> (a chum uses one)
<johan__> I'll give it a shot :)
<runlevelten> but deffo amarok is tha A1 program
<runlevelten> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<runlevelten> ^
<johan__> wow
<johan__> Amazing this guy, ubotu
<johan__> ;)
<runlevelten> Sorry, I should have done that first off johan__, I have too much blood in my caffeine stream right now :D
<runlevelten> lol yeah, ubotu's an amazing girl, she's like some kind of machine
<johan__> haha yup, go easy on that caffeine man and thanks for you help
<johan__> Cheers
<jussi01> how does one mount a dvd as udf, not iso9660?
<rotem> hi i am trying to open the adept and it sais that the APT Datatbase could not be open. does any one know how to fix it?
<johan__> rotem: are you running any other package managinf appl?
<rotem> johan: no
<johan__> then, beats me. But what do i know...:/
<rotem> thanks anywat :)
<mike> Greets, everyone...
<mike> Could someone give me some help with compiling the open ATI driver? I'm getting some errors that I'm assuming are probably easy to fix, but I'm not sure where to start with working on them.
* Silent_G is away: Laterz
<jase__> odd question, whats the gui that saboyans distro run ?
<jase__> and secondly, is it possible to run that effectively on a kubuntu system?
<mike> jase__: Are you talking about Beryl?
<jase__> yeah
<jase__> thats the one
<sephiroth9351> hi
<mike> jase__: Beryl's "dead" - they re-merged with Compiz. Compiz-Fusion's the resulting project, and yeah, you can run it on Kubuntu
<mike> jase__: A guide to building Compiz and Compiz Fusion from GIT: http://forums.opencompositing.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=758
<jase__> thankyou
<runlevelten> jussi01: mount -t <fs type> /device /mountpoint
<mike> jase__: That guide looks a little intimidating at first, but it's really easy as long as you follow all the steps to a tee.
<mike> np
* genii sips a large black coffee and tries to pry his eyes open
<jussi01> runlevelten: do i need to unmount the dvd first?
<mike> jase__: There are other ways of getting CF installed, Trevino's repository being one of them, and while they might be a little more convenient, they tend to be more prone to bugs than building straight from the GIT repository
<runlevelten> I would do, yeah. You can remount stuff, but in this case I'd do it cleanly.
<runlevelten> ie: cleanly from a user's standpoint, heh
<jussi01> runlevelten: ok, stupid game im trying to play wants udf, grrr
<runlevelten> what, a windows game?
<jussi01> runlevelten: no, linux
<jussi01> x-plane
<runlevelten> wot one?
<runlevelten> oooh I see.
<jussi01> runlevelten: remind me of the unmount command....
<runlevelten> umount?
<MaTiAz> Why is it umount anyway? unmount is just so much more logical IMO
<nicolai_> Does anyone know of a guide to make wireless work that can be used on a live-cd for certain?
<jussi01> nicolai_: what brand of wireless card
<jussi01> ?
<nicolai_> Broadcom 4311
* jussi01 pukes, sorry, no idea
<jussi01> !broadcomm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcomm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stdin> you can install the bcm43xx-fwcutter tool on the live session
<nicolai_> I hate broadcom. I made sure not to have their hardware in my own laptop, but my dad got a HP from work that just doesn't like Linux.
<nicolai_> stdin: I tried but it didn't make the wireless work
<runlevelten> MaTiAz: If you want, you can always create an alias for it and have unmount :)
<runlevelten> alias unmount=umount in a shell or in your ~/.bashrc will do it
<MaTiAz> runlevelten: yeah :)
<der0b> is there any way to rename the mounted device icons on the desktop?  I have several samba mounts that read as "Remote Share (//server/share) (share)" on the desktop.  it would be readable if it was just the share name
<runlevelten> I use a few aliases. la being the most common :)
<rotem> i am writing sudo apt-get autoclean in the konsole and it says: type sudo is not known on line 4. soes anyone have any idea?
<mike> nicolai_: How exactly did it not work?
<alesan> how do I know which files a package is installing?
<runlevelten> It shows you when you install.
<runlevelten> use teh apt-get install packagename
<alesan> how do I know which files a package has installed then :) ??
<genii> rotem: Try:  /usr/bin/sudo apt-get autoclean
<runlevelten> apt-cache show packagename | grep epends
<mike> alesan: Not sure if Adept has a comparable feature, but in Synaptic, you can right-click any installed package -> Properties and view the installed files
<alesan> mike, thanks you very much
<mike> alesan: np
<wit_> how do i add a printer in kubuntu?
<nicolai_> mike: The wireless connection didn't find anything and the computer didn't show any response to having the wireless card activated.
<wit> please i need quick help
* Silent_G is back (gone 00:26:10)
<jussi01> wit_: what kind of printer
<wit> i am trying to install a network printer (infotec) i went to their website but it shows the ppd file as text with in konquerer
<wit> jussi01: its an infotec on the network
<Silent_G> can someone tell me where folders are saved in which directory of a programe installed with Adept?
<wit> is there no add printer place ?
<jussi01> wit: kmenu -> system settings-> printers
<nicolai_> mike: I had already tried several attempts on the normal installation, but I just wanted to check on a live-cd.
<nicolai_> I didn't check that throughoutly
<wit> jussi01: thanks!
<jussi01> :)
<mike> nicolai_: On the normal installation, I take it you made sure the wireless card was set to activate on startup?
<mike> I wouldn't think installing it on the live cd would work, but stdin knows more about these things than I do.
<nicolai_> mike: I just followed one of the guides for installing wireless using ndiswrapper. After that didn't work I removed the blacklist of bcm43xx and installed the bcmfwcutter.
<Silent_G> can someone tell me where folders are saved in which directory of a programe installed with Adept?
<rotem> genii: it wrights the same error nmassage.
<jussi01> Silent_G: what do you need them for?
<mike> Silent_G: You mean where the program files of a package are installed to?
<Silent_G> yes mike
<Silent_G> jussi01, cause i need them :S
<jussi01> Silent_G: which program?
<Silent_G> PCSX
<runlevelten> I have just found out my 2 year old daughter says "oh, bugger".
<Silent_G> Playstation Emulator
<mike> Silent_G: Not sure how to find out in Adept. It's pretty easy in Synaptic though - right-click any installed package -> Properties -> Installed files
<runlevelten> Time to mind what I say, methinks.
<mike> nicolai_: You're on the live session now?
<genii> rotem: Did you edit recently the file /etc/sudoers    ?
<stdin> Silent_G: to see you can click on the "Details" button and click the Installed Files tab
<jussi01> runlevelten: lol
<Silent_G> btw do someone have a link to a guid about linux directories?
<runlevelten> you mean how they're laid out?
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, usually, /usr/bin/
<runlevelten> !fhs
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Silent_G> i wanna learn more where things are saved to which directories and things like that
<Silent_G> :p
<rotem> genii: i have tried to install automatix2
<nicolai_> mike: No. I went back to the normal session.
<runlevelten> Silent_G: ^^
<Silent_G> thanks runlevelten :)
<mike> nicolai_: one sec...
<nicolai_> mike: If you want, i can do a reboot
<runlevelten> np :)
<genii> !automatix | rotem
<ubotu> rotem: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mike> nicolai_: Not yet, hang tight. :-)
<stdin> Silent_G: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<Silent_G> yes i read that stdin
<Silent_G> but i didnt understand it good
<Silent_G> :s
* mike reminds himself to start fscking regularly
<mike> nicolai_: This'll take a minute. heh
<rotem> genii: thank you for your help
<nicolai_> mike: don't worry. I'm patient :)
<stdin> Silent_G: mostly the binaries (program files) are put in /usr/bin and libraries are in /usr/lib, system configuration files go in /etc and users file are in /home
<Silent_G> btw can someone explain me the difference beetween /bin /lib , /usr/bin /usr/lib , and /usr/local/bin /usr/local/lib?
<runlevelten> Silent_G: what didn't you understand dude?
<Silent_G> thats the most thing i cant understand
<Silent_G> :S
<mike> stdin: Do Run Command -> kdesu kcmshell kcm_knetworkconfmodule
<runlevelten> Silent_G: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<stdin> Silent_G: it all has to do with the fact that different parts of the system were sometimes on different computers, mounted over the network, things in /bin /lib are always local files, things needed to tun the system startup
<stdin> mike: ??
<rotem> is there a way to install a fresh copy of Kubuntu without loosing my data?
<mike> stdin: whoops, sorry
<mike> nicolai_: Do Run Command -> kdesu kcmshell kcm_knetworkconfmodule
<mike> heh
<mike> it's early. :-P
<Silent_G> hmmm and is there a directory like window's Programme files where folders of programmes are with the files of that programme?
<runlevelten>  /sbin was for absolutely essential binaries that weren't builtins, /bin for the same, but specifically commands, /usr/bin for the rest of (ie most of the binaries on the system)
<stdin> Silent_G: no, it's more distributed in linux, all binaries in one place, another place for libraries and another for config files
<mike> Silent_G: Executable files are mostly in /usr/bin, libraries that those programs use under /usr/lib, and other program files (textures, icons, documentation, etc.) under /usr/share
<mike> Silent_G: That's a generalization, there are other places some of those things might go, but that's the gist of it
<slougi> hey all, having some trouble with the flash plugin. konq always locks up for me with any page with flash content, while firefox works fine. any pointers?
* genii thinks about things like /opt
<mike> from my (limited) understanding, at least
<Silent_G> oh ok
<mike> nicolai_: still there?
<Silent_G> so textures and icons and documents of a program go to /usr/share
<Silent_G> hmm
<runlevelten>  /opt is deletable.
<runlevelten> heh
<Silent_G> also , is it true that programmes installed not by the package manager should go to /usr/local instead of /usr ?
<stdin> Silent_G: but to see the files installed with a package, in adept click on the "Details" button for that package and click the "Installed Files" tab
<nicolai_> mike: I don't think it is necessary. I deleted the 'ndiswrapper' entry in /etc/modules and rebooted. It seems to be working now. I have no idea why, but I'll just do some tests and post the results. :D :D
<stdin> Silent_G: not really, but most are :p you can install a program in /usr, it's just "cleaner" to put it in /usr/local
<mike> nicolai_: I'm pretty sure that's all you needed, actually. I remember having to do that after installing/uninstalling ndiswrapper then getting bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Silent_G> yes thats what im saying stdin  its better to install manual programs not by the package manager in /usr/local right
<nicolai_> mike: If it doesn't work I'll be back to bug you, but otherwise thank you for giving me the moral support to keep trying. :)
<stdin> Silent_G: or in /opt
<mike> nicolai_: hehe, no problem
<runlevelten> Silent_G: It mostly depends on the policy of who maintains the file system
<Silent_G> ic
<runlevelten> in the case of user installed programs, you could see it several different ways and choose to install it in different folders.
<mike> it's not like having stuff under /usr/local is any *safer* than having it under /usr/share, right?
<jussi01> !u | ic
<ubotu> ic: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<jussi01> !u | Silent_G
<ubotu> Silent_G: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<runlevelten> You could go with /usr/local or /usr/local/bin, although using /opt is very very tidy and clear.
<runlevelten> */usr/local share even
<Silent_G> :o
<Silent_G> whats that?
<Silent_G> O_o
<Silent_G> alsa when you have a folder like .xchat or .amsn in the home directory is it a link to another place or is just the programe's data for that user?
<mike> Silent_G: The latter
<runlevelten> you can tell whether it's a link using ls, btw :)
<mike> Also, links' text is italicized in KDE
<runlevelten> indeed
<MaTiAz> Printing movie tickets from internet = win :)
<praecox> hello guys
<mike> yo
<praecox> anyone here got an experience with Compiz Fusion on Kubuntu Gutsy (7.10)?
<stdin> praecox: #ubuntu+1
<praecox> stdin, will try, thanks.
<snikker> i've got two usb pen drive, but one is mounted in read-write, the second one in read-only mode. Why? (same filesystem for both pen)
<nicolai_> snikker: The read only drive lacks the proper permissions
<nicolai_> snikker: I tried that after i formated my own external drive
<snikker> nicolai_: the permission seem to be ok...
<nicolai_> snikker: chown 773?
<alesan> hoe do I install a source package?
<mike> Would someone mind having a look at this - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32034 ? I'm trying to build the latest open ATI driver (it supports 3D accel. on my card and the one in the repo's doesn't) and I'm having some problems (already did "sudo apt-get build-dep" for the package)...
<snikker> nicolai_: drwxr-xr-x
<Daisuke_Ido> an open ati driver that supports 3d acceleration?
<marckie> hi nic!
<runlevelten> Daisuke_Ido: I nearly had a heart attack when beryl worked out of the box with the OSS drivers in ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<slougi> sorry to ask again, can anyone help me with the flash plugin (nonfree)? locks up konq, works in firefox.
<slougi> i can't figure out why it works in one but not the other
<runlevelten> that, and the nice update tool, and the snappiness is what's kept an old dinosaur like me running it.
<runlevelten> slougi: I have no idea why it happens, but I've noticed slight differences with certain flash movies.
<runlevelten> the enemy territory website springs to mind. Have you tried another flash movie?
<bauer> scp too my ubuntu from my suse won't let mee in it says "port 22 connection refused". What to do to open that port ?
<SoRcS> how to link /etc/zm/apache.conf to /etc/apache2/conf.d/zoneminder.conf
<mike> slougi: You *might* try the version of flashplugin-nonfree from Trevino's repository. It never gave me any problems
<[gen2] niki> hi
<[gen2] niki> can someone help me with my nvidia card?
<[gen2] niki> since iam using 7.04 i cant install nvidia-glx drivers anymore, though they should support my gfx card
<[gen2] niki> modprobe just fails.
<[gen2] niki> maybe its because i used envy once? how can i remove its remains so that it finally works?
<praecox> [gen2] niki, did you try 'Clean all drivers installation' option in envy?
<[gen2] niki> ah
<[gen2] niki> envy is not installed atm as it totally ruined my ubuntu on 7.04
<[gen2] niki> -.-
<[gen2] niki> just removed some important packages without asking
<[gen2] niki> it was the hell getting everything to work
<BluesKaj> envy is broken in feisty for ati , dunno about nvidia ...it does say it's unstable even on the alberto milone's site
<[gen2] niki> yeah
<bauer> SoRcS: ln -s <source> <dest>
<[gen2] niki> i had it on 6.08 or so and it worked fine
<[gen2] niki> 6.10? dunno about the version
<[gen2] niki> then i upgraded to 7.04, and it ruined my system
<praecox> well, envy worked great on all my 7.04 machines.
<[gen2] niki> yeah well i guess ill try it again to finally get rid of it
<[gen2] niki> lol.. how pathetic
<praecox> anyone can help me out with my Kubuntu Compiz problem?
<BluesKaj> praecox, depends on your hardware
<BluesKaj> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<[gen2] niki> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<[gen2] niki> lawl.
<[gen2] niki> yeah, i can tell ubotu, you are telling the truth.
<praecox> BluesKaj, anything more current than http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez?
<praecox> BluesKaj, well, I've got GeForce FX 5700 here.
<slougi> runlevelten: it locks up on all flash sites...
<slougi> mike: trevinos repo?
<BluesKaj> praecox, there are so many troubles with eyecandy : hence the help @ #ubuntu-efffects
<BluesKaj> err #ubuntu-effects
<runlevelten> slougi: any output when you run it from a console?
<praecox> BluesKaj, probowaem, ale nikt nie odpowiedzia. ;)
<slougi> hmm, running konq with strace reveals the following: http://dpaste.com/15672/
<slougi> it stalls at that point
<mike> !trevino
<BluesKaj> praecox, what's that supposed to mean?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trevino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<praecox> BluesKaj, sorry, not this window. I tried but noone answered me yet.
<mike> slougi: http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/index.html
<kojote> ggg
<slougi> mike: thanks
<mike> slougi: np
<mike> slougi: Just make sure you lock katapult before upgrading from his repository, his version of it is screwed up
<mike> slougi: or just unmark it for upgrade everytime you update everything
<slougi> i'll probably just get the flashplayer package separately
<slougi> i'm not very partial to external repos
<runlevelten> bauer: well ... ?
<BluesKaj> praecox, I don't know much about compiz or beryl or any of those window dressing apps ... and I don't really care much about them ...some ppl here do care , but just have patience, someone may help you :)
<mike> slougi: I can't blame you... But I'd be sure to make sure that stays up to date. I'd imagine something like flash would be prone to security exploits
<mike> although i probably have no idea what i'm talking aboutu :-P
<mike> about*
<slougi> mike: well in any case that locks up too, i think it has to do with the latest changes to the flash plugin
<mike> slougi: what site?
<slougi> mike: anything with flash
<mike> slougi: works fine here
<runlevelten> Apparently people are getting it with opera too, but not firefox.
<slougi> with konq?
<mike> yep
* runlevelten eyes the Gtk calls
<slougi> runlevelten: yes gtk problems
<hsn_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slougi> they are afaik expecting all browser to have a gtk event loop
<slougi> konq and opera being based on qt that assumption breaks...
<slougi> what's weird is that it works for some people apparently
<runlevelten> Yeah. Needs reporting to Adobe, dunnit - although I expect it already has been.
<slougi> i get the impression more and more that the peeps at adobe lack clue...
<runlevelten> Mind you, one might argue that it's pretty standard stuff for a netscape plugin on GNU/Linux and that other browsers could move to support it.
<Silent_G> is it possible to make /tmp empty at reboot?
<runlevelten> slougi: flash presents zillions of moving targets, to be fair.
<Silent_G> i remember mandriva had some grub command to do it
<rojanu> Hi Everyone, I am going to buy a desktop system, Any recommedations ( I am in London)
<bauer> How do i install sshd on my lovely ubuntu ?-)
<rojanu> bauer: sudo apt-get install ssh
<praecox> bauer, apt-get install ssh
<mike> so umm... i downloaded gutsy's version of xutils-dev because i needed that version to compile the ati driver (please don't ask why i'm compiling :-) and "sudo dpkg -i"'d it, it didn't install because libc6 isn't new enough for it, went into synaptic to remove it and when i click "mark for removal" it says it has to remove like, nearly everything else on the system along with it. apt-get is completely impotent at this point because
<mike> of the broken dependencies, so apt-get -f install/remove aren't doing any good. can someone please help?
<bauer> rojanu: praecox : thx, ill try that :o)
<BluesKaj> yeah, my last konq setup did flasn NP , now it breaks on the site and just stalls ...have the nonfree plugin etc , same stuff as previously ...not a biggie cuz went back to FF
<runlevelten> what site is it breaking for you on the best, slougi?
<praecox> mike, if you're sure it's package you did by yourself and it's no longer necessary, you could try to dpkg --purge it with forcing no dependency check.
<slougi> runlevelten: well a gtk event loop is hard to implement when you use qt ;)
<slougi> runlevelten: for example youtube front page locks up immediatelty
<BluesKaj> mike , first try synaptic /edit/fixbroken packges
<jthomas> good day; can anyone tell me how to use KRDC to connect to a port 3390 (rather than the default 3389) ?
<mike> BluesKaj: Already tried that, it tries to uninstall everything
<runlevelten> slougi: what flash version?
<mike> praecox: thanks for the reply, what would the exact command be?
<BluesKaj> what do you mean "everything", mike ?
<praecox> mike, try dpkg --force help.
<runlevelten> wfm, so I'm assuming it's the latest update (this machine has a fresh install, and not of kubuntu)
<runlevelten> (which means it's not the latest flash player)
<slougi> runlevelten: 9.0.48.0
<BluesKaj> ok, bbl ...chores to do
<praecox> mike, the command you would probably need is dpkg --purge --force-depends <package>
<praecox> mike, but be aware it might brake your current installation. so be careful with this command.
<mike> praecox: Thanks. It appears to be broken already, so it can't get much worse
<slougi> runlevelten: do you know if there is an archive of older flash versions anywhere?
<mike> praecox: with dpkg, i have to put the full package name with the version # and extension, right?
<praecox> mike, not really, only name part as it's listed in dpkg -l.
<runlevelten> slougi: if you're using a repo, does it contain multiple versions?
<slougi> runlevelten: doesn't seem to, and the packages download straight from adobe's site anyway
<mike> praecox: you're my new hero
<mike> thanks a million, man
<praecox> n/p
<runlevelten> slougi: just trawling to see what I have
<mike> praecox: dpkg is completely noninteractive, right?
<mike> i mean, if it were going to do something insane with that command, it wouldn't ask for confirmation...?
<runlevelten> Ooh, can anyone offer me windows support? where is the recycle bin kept?
<mike> trash:/
<runlevelten> No, on windows. I don't have a copy I can check.
<mike> ohh lol
<runlevelten> Ah, it's C;Recycled or whatever.
* mike passionately hates trudging through windows filesystems
<mike> i used windows for 10 years, linux for 10 months, and the linux system already makes 10x more sense than the one in windows
<mike> filesystem*
<praecox> mike, I don't think so.
<mike> praecox: k, thanks
<runlevelten> mike: Yeah, the stuff which goes outside per-user directories on windows, it's demented. :)
<mike> runlevelten: and you've gotta love how Desktop is the root directory
* mike shudders
<mike> is anyone here running Gutsy?
<knapp> How can I get Kopete to stop saying: "You are not allowed to add yourself to the contact list. The addition of "snuggyfoofy" to account "snuggyfoofy" will not take place."
<runlevelten> mike: Yeah, and apps saving per-user settings in the equivalent of /opt, and the file system having these arbitrary boundaries where the physical disks are disgusting.
<mike> how's it coming along? last i heard it was still pretty buggy
<runlevelten> eught.
<mike> stop reminding me :-P
<runlevelten> slougi: I don't have it archived. I may have it in a home folder on another machine, hang on.
<praecox> mike, no problems so far...
<bauer> my sshd is now up and running :-) But my scp -B <source> <dest> wont let mee in it says "permission denied ( publickey,passwd ). connection lost"
<Silent_G> hmm my cdrom is not reading al playstation games, is there something i have to install ?
<mike> praecox: what do you think of kwin composite?
<runlevelten> I have 9.0.48.0?
<praecox> mike, I don't have KDE 4.
<praecox> mike, I didn't even get a chance to try it with Gutsy.
<praecox> ;)
<hacker128> Update tool is not working. I have Fiesty PPC.
<hacker128> Any ideas?
<mike> oh ok
<nicolai_> hacker128: do you get an "already running" error?
<hacker128> no. I run it from inside Adept. After it says Closing Adept and opening Update Tool, Adept closes and the Update Tool is nowhere in sight.
<hacker128> That would be Adept Manager, by the way.
<BluesKaj> what aboput synaptic or apt ?
<hacker128> Adept is the only thing that gives me an update tool!
<spartako> synaptic is better
<hacker128> I know. I have Synaptic!
<hacker128> But I can only update with Adept.
<Ryaren> What program do u offer to edit video
<BluesKaj> dept update tool breks packages after 2-3 updates , it doesn't track the dependencies very well ...dump it if you can and update with synaptic or apt and sourceslist updates
<BluesKaj> adept
<Ryaren> I want to see the video stream and two audio streams to cut those
<hacker128> See above!
<hacker128> oops.
<BluesKaj> Ryaren, offer? uhmm , you could try avidemux, devede or tovid
<hacker128> No.  Kubuntu upgrade, not single programs.
<BluesKaj> hacker128, you want to upgrade the Distro ?
<hacker128> Yes.
<BluesKaj> from what to what ?
<hacker128> Fiesty to Gutsy
<tomi> 8mb/s sata speeds..
<tomi> i've found it much easier to upgrade thru terminal
<BluesKaj> hacker128, in the terminal : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hacker128> ok. thanks!
<tomi> that's the ticket
<tomi> also you might want to do the latter part few times
<tomi> sometimes it doesn't get all packages and might make your system unstable
<tomi> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (or just upgrade) to make sure all packages are upgraded
<BluesKaj> tried gutsy ...not eady for prime time on my setup
<BluesKaj> ready
<Ryaren> BluesKaj: I'm searchin a video editor like Pinnacle Studio
<tomi> running gutsy on amd64 with nvidia + compiz-f ... few problems so far
<hacker128> I am on a iBook, though. Will it still work?
<hacker128> G4
<Lunar_Lamp> Is the command "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm reload" to restart kdm?
<BluesKaj> Ryaren, you might try http://mjpeg.sourceforge.net/
<hacker128> Yes.
<mike> Lunar_Lamp: restart instead of reload
<Lunar_Lamp> How does that differ from "restart"? Or is restart == reload?
<Tomi-idle> hacker128: check if there are powerpc kernel support anymore
<hacker128> How?
<Tomi-idle> forums
<Tomi-idle> i think they dropped it (?)
<BluesKaj> gutsy and nvidia on amd64 seems ok from all reports ...not so good on ati graphics
<satanasof> hi
<satanasof> good bye
<Tomi-idle> i have a logout problem with compiz f (also when running wow) . freezes screen & kb. mouse works
<hacker128> Actually, it is community-supported.
<BluesKaj> !compiz | Tomi-idle
<ubotu> Tomi-idle: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Tomi-idle> using aiglx by preference
<Expecto> so Xgl/KDM is screwed on my system.  had some probs with Xgl session not starting so I tried to reconfigure xorg.  Bad idea.  I didn't do it right so I used my back up.  Both on the poorly configured and backup xorg.conf's, on boot I don't get KDM, I get the little "wait" symbol and a black screen.  I'm running and ATI card w/ XGL and Compiz Fusion on Feisty, and the boot after compiz updated is when Xgl quit working and I ruined things.
<mike> Expecto: Do you have that system up now?
<hacker128> What did you get? If not kdm, then a console?
<mike> hacker128: he's stuck at the bootsplash screen
<Tomi-idle> the same hangup as me ... stuck screen&kb, but mouse works
<Expecto> mike yes
<BluesKaj> good ol' eye candy on ati ...sometimes it works sometimes not :(
<Tomi-idle> dunno if its a problem with kdm or compiz f packages <.<
<mike> Expecto: When it hangs at the bootsplash screen, do Ctrl+Alt+F1, login, and run this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Expecto> hacker128, i got the wait symbol and a black background
<Expecto> mike did that
<bauer> test bauer
<mike> Expecto: can you pastebin the output of "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"?
<Expecto> sure, hold on
<cameron> hey, I'm unable to open the Adept package manager, it states that another process is using the system database
<mike> err, i guess it'd be hard to paste it. heh
<mike> Expecto: What error does it give when you run that?
<cameron> I have closed out of everything,
<hacker128> Ok. Apt-get Dist-Upgradem just finished. Do I restart now?
<mike> cameron: Run command -> kdesu ksysguard -> password -> look for adept or apt in the process table and kill it
<hacker128> chown (your_username) /var/dpkg/lock
<Expecto> "Stopping K Display Manager: kdm not responding to TERM signal (pid 4865)."
<Expecto> "Stopping K D
<hacker128> run as root
<Expecto> isplay Manger: kdm"
<mike> Expecto: run "kill -9 4865"
<Expecto> mike, did some funky stuff to get a very ugly desktop running on ctrl-alt-F9, so i could get on my network...so if I need it I can use it
<Expecto> sudo?
<cameron> -_-, It still states somethign is using the system packages
<mike> Expecto: err, yeah. sorry
<Expecto> no errors
<mike> Expecto: now "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<hacker128> CAMERON!
<mike> cameron: not sure, sorry. i haven't used adept in months, and synaptic never gives me that problem.
<Expecto> "Stopping K Display Manager: kdm"  got that twice then back to the wait symbol, but before that it hung on a flashing underscore as if it weren't going to do anything.  I had to ctrl-alt somewhere else and back to even get that
<hacker128> Listen carefully.
<hacker128> Are you listening?
<mike> hacker128: you never said his name to begin with. no need to yell :-\
<hacker128> soihguoht. ,mhrry. i have tryied PMing
<hacker128> oops!
<mike> lol
<cameron> hey hacker128, I don't think I can talke back 2 u, (not registered...)
<Expecto> mike, did you see that up there?
<hacker128> oh. Cameron: run sudo chown (your_username) /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<cameron> did, still can't access adept
<BluesKaj> hacker128, just use the tab key after typing a few letters to finish his nick .
<mike> Expecto: sorry, just now caught it... have you tried manually reconfiguring xserver-xorg ("sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg")?
<Expecto> yes...that's how i messed things up
<hacker128> cameron:  Did you get any errors
<pag> !aptfix | cameron
<ubotu> cameron: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Expecto> Mike:  I noticed in my xorg.conf that there are two "Device" sections, one with the ati driver, the other w/ the fglrx driver (what I'm supposed to be using)
<Expecto> the first one is labeled as the name of my card and the other as aticonfig-[0] 
<mike> Expecto: Maybe try commenting out the section for the one using the ati driver
<cameron> what I tried to do, is install firefox through adept, which worked, then I tried to install Java for it, and that failed during the install because I didn't agree with the terms / cond. and then I tried to install gaim, exited, then problems
<hacker128> cameron: kdesu konqueror.
<hacker128> Then...
<manchicken> Noooooooo
<hacker128> Go to /var/lib/dpkg
<manchicken> Ack, wrong chanl
<hacker128> delete the file named lock.
<pag> hacker128, why not use the command ubotu suggests?
<hacker128> Then make a new text file named lock.
<Expecto> mike, i did that, but I have to restart something to make it work right?
<hacker128> Because I know these work.
<mike> Expecto: KDM
<pag> hacker128, you think the other doesn't? :P
<hacker128> No.
<Tomi-idle> anyone know easiest way to install mplayer-plugin on amd64?
<Tomi-idle> gutsy
<hacker128> One way I know works is better then 1,000 that could hose my system.
<Expecto> blinking thing, switch to here, back to there and i have the whole wait symbol/cursor thing again
<mike> Tomi-idle: no idea, might check in #ubuntu+1
<cameron> ubota: I get this at the very eend:
<cameron> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cameron>  j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<hacker128> see!
<cameron> I think java exploded
<hacker128> what do you know?
<yaccin> i cant install pam_kwallet
<hacker128> Try mine.
<yaccin> are there packages somewhere?
<yaccin> or instructions on how to install on kubuntu?
<mike> Expecto: does kdm say "failed to manage screen on 0:0" or something like that?
<pag> cameron, sudo dpkg -r j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin  then enable multiverse and install sun's java ;)
<Expecto> no just the usual errors
<cameron> enabe multiverse?
<hacker128> cameron: Run my commands!
<Tomi-idle> oh 32 bit firefox installed...
<pag> !multiverse | cameron
<cameron> I'll run whichevers ones works
<ubotu> cameron: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<hacker128> Well, mine do!
<cameron> bash: !multiverse: event not found
<pag> hacker128, yours fix the adept issue - cameron has problems on dpkg level. removing dpkg's lock-file won't be any good at this point
<hacker128> Also, try cd /var/lib/dpkg
<mike> Expecto: sorry, i'm not sure. i'm tempted to say that whatever the problem is, it's not with X, as i've never seen an X problem that wasn't fixed by "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg". either that or you somehow don't have the display drivers installed
<cameron> DUN DUN DUN..........
<hacker128> rm lock
<pag> cameron, those starting with ! are jsut command to ubotu - please see what the bot told you
<Expecto> mike, thanks anyway...i was thinking it wasn't X
<Expecto> you confirmed it
<hacker128> !multiverse | hacker128
<mike> Expecto: Gonna reinstall?
<sayers> Are there any programs to mount an ISO on amd64?
<hacker128> So fixing dpkg, doesnt fix dpkg?
<hacker128> That makes sense!
<Expecto> mike...i'm hopin' not to
<Expecto> I've been able to save myself one too many times to do that
<pag> hacker128, fixing dpkg will fix dpkg ;) removing dpkg lock wont fix it
<cameron> well, ubotu: fixed my problem
<cameron> thanks!
<hacker128> But making another dpkg lock with VIM will!'
<pag> sayers, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning
<Expecto> mike: the last time i reinstalled, I idiotically removed python.....needless to say I removed everything else and didn't think to ctrl-c before it was too late
<pag> hacker128, true - so why do it manually when there's an automatic command for that? ;)
<mr_dd> hello.
<hacker128> It's FUN and EXCITING!
<kmh> whats the name of the distribution which sounds like sarayan?
<stdin> sayers: I have a GUI for you ;) http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountFile?content=61955
<mr_dd> can someone help me using my lexmark x2310 printer?
<pag> kmh, sabayon?
<mike> Expecto: it's a long shot, but *maybe* "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm"?
<sayers> stdin: I can't compile it in amd64... :(
<stdin> sayers: you don't need to compile it
<cameron> anyone know a command to install synaptic?
<mike> cameron: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<sayers> stdin: for 64 bit i think you do.
<stdin> sayers: no you don't, I should know, I made it :p
<mike> cameron: "sudo apt-get install synaptic gnome-app-install update-manager" for the full suite of Gnome package management apps
<cameron> gnome-app-install update-manager" afterwords, (I'm already running the previous command)
<sayers> stdin: where do I start it :)
<pag> sayers, isn't it a service menu? restart konqueror and right click?
<Expecto> mike i'm going for that
<stdin> sayers: download and extract, then run the installGUI.sh script
<sayers> stdin: I've done that.
<stdin> sayers: oh, then there's a service menu, a link on the desktop (if you added it) and a entry in the kmenu
<stdin> in Utilities
<ryaren> how can i connect an USB DVD-RW?
<cameron> majic
<Expecto> ack....i'm gonna have to go for the reinstall option.  Reinstalling kdm didn't work.
<cameron> mike: gnome-app-install bad usage
<stdin> sayers: it should be in the "Actions" right-click menu for ISOs too. any questions/comments/demands just yell :p
<ryaren> Could you tell me how can I mount an USB DVD-RW?
<cameron> mike: I get the error gnome-app-install bad usage
<Expecto> mike, is bad that my xorg has not mention of Xgl whatsoever
<Expecto> is it bad...sorry
<sayers> stdin: well done :)
<stdin> sayers: thanks, made it a while ago, then posted it on kde-apps and bumped it 4 versions in 3 days :)
<sayers> What language?
<runlevelten> swiss
<stdin> sayers: bash :P that's why it works for everyone
<stdin> it's just a script that used mount and kdialog (a lot)
<stdin> ryaren: plug it in and insert some disk?
<ryaren> I can't eject the disc
<stdin> can't you do it with the "eject" command?
* genii sips a large black coffee 
<sayers> stdin: purely a frontend ?/
<stdin> sayers: yep, it's just a bash script. it could even be modified to use another mount system like fuseiso without much trouble :)
<BluesKaj> Expecto, have you edited the xorg file ? ...the second devices part should be commented out or deleted in order to get back X
<BluesKaj> it's interfering and shutting X down
<BluesKaj> it happened to me
<alesan> do you have an idea where can I find mkbootmsg?
<stdin> what is "mkbootmsg" ?
<alesan> a program
<alesan> do you have an idea which package contains it?
<stdin> !find mkbootmsg
<ubotu> File mkbootmsg found in gfxboot
<stdin> there you go ^
<alesan> :)
<stdin> alesan: if you don't want to use ubotu to find a file, you can also look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<alesan> ok thanks
<runlevelten> Ah, good point
<runlevelten> !find alsaconf
<ubotu> Package/file alsaconf does not exist in feisty
<runlevelten> lovely
<ziggy> Hello
<stdin> runlevelten: could asoundconf be what you want?
<hormesis> !ohmy | adi
<ubotu> adi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hormesis> !spam | *i
<ubotu> *i: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<hormesis> !spam | *
<ubotu> *: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<hormesis> !spam | akrus
<ubotu> akrus: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<pag> !botabuse | hormesis
<ubotu> hormesis: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ziggy> Can anyone offer some help with connecting to a network share?
<hormesis> !botabuse | pag
<ubotu> pag: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-75-179-131-63.woh.res.rr.com]  by DBO
* mode/#kubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<pag> thanks DBO :)
<runlevelten> stdin: thanks muchly :)
<stdin> ziggy: what type of share?
<ryaren> hi
<ziggy> I am trying to share out a resource in Kubuntu, and connect to it from a Windows 2000 system
<ryaren> so how can i use my usb DVD-RW device?
<pag> !samba | ziggy
<ubotu> ziggy: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ziggy> Also new to Linux, so trying to make the transition over.
<ryaren> it wasn't mount automatically
<cameron> HiLo ppl, how do I allow Kubuntu to view my Windows NTFS paritions?
<ziggy> I have Samba installed, but when I try to connect I get access denied, even when I give my user name and password
<stdin> !ntfs | cameron
<ubotu> cameron: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | cameron
<ubotu> cameron: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<stdin> ziggy: use the command "smbpasswd" to add a samba password to your user
<ziggy> Is that done from the Konsole?
<stdin> yeah
<genii> ziggy: After you add them enable the name
<genii> eg: smbpasswd -a <somename> ; smbpasswd -e <samename>
<ziggy> geni, working on it, but it seems to fail
<BluesKaj> !asoundrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asoundrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<balint> hiho, what is the best MTA?
<pag> balint, MTA?
<savetheWorld> Mail Transport Agent
<llutz> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<runlevelten> !best
<runlevelten> Exim is good though.
<runlevelten> :)
<llutz> postfix ist nice
<savetheWorld> The two most popular MTA's are #1 - Sendmail, #2 Postfix
<savetheWorld> in that order
<savetheWorld> sendmail can bea pin to configure
<savetheWorld> *be a pain
<balint> ops ;)
<llutz> savetheWorld: popularity vs quality... win is popular too
<savetheWorld> win is not n MTA
<balint> then should i choose postfix?
<runlevelten> popularity != quality.
<balint> i need a good but easy configurable MTA ;)
<llutz> runlevelten: that's what i mean
<runlevelten> windows > linux. cockroaches > people.
<savetheWorld> heh
* genii thinks about exim4 and dovecot
<savetheWorld> Sendmail was rewritten.  dont confuse the old rep with the new software.
<balint> what is M! program?
<balint> what is M4 program?
<stdin> !info m4
<ubotu> m4: a macro processing language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.8-1build1 (feisty), package size 172 kB, installed size 472 kB
<balint> balint@balint-desktop:/opt/sendmail-8.14.1/sendmail$ sudo ./Build
<balint> Configuration: pfx=, os=Linux, rel=2.6.20-16-generic, rbase=2, rroot=2.6, arch=i686, sfx=, variant=optimized
<balint> ERROR: Can not locate an M4 program
<balint> sudo apt-get install m4, i guess ;)
<stdin> yep
<stdin> balint: or just "sudo apt-get install sendmail"
<balint> can i install postfix over apt-get ?
<balint> or should i compile it?
<stdin> !compile
* stdin waits....
<balint> (from source i mean)
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<stdin> "But remember to search for pre-built !packages first"
<pag> !info postfix | balint
<ubotu> balint: postfix: A high-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.8-2 (feisty), package size 1065 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<stdin> packages are much easier
<stdin> that's why we make them
<balint> okay, i installed them through package, where can i find more repos than defaults?
<pag> !repos | balint
<ubotu> balint: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<pag> !easysources | balint
<ubotu> balint: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<balint> ty
<ryaren> so how can i use my usb DVD-RW device?
<ryaren> it wasn't mount automatically
<BluesKaj> ryaren, look in sytem menu/storage media
<balint> how can i use "sendmail" ?
<balint> i didn't get from man
<balint> can somebody post me an example?
<requiem666> lut
<ryaren> BluesKaj: I don't have any storage media... Maybe I have to mount manually but i dont know how
<trivial> sendmail is not designed for commandline use
<janet> morning
<pag> hello janet :)
<janet> my grub screen looks crappy and i want to use lilo, how do i change it to default to lilo instead of grub?
<BluesKaj> ryaren, it should be in the panel near the kicker, icon like pc
<BluesKaj> looks like a pc
<trivial> what means look crappy ?
<genii> I like mailutils   since then you can do like:      mail -s "subject" someone@somewhere         type the email then hit . to exit
<janet> looks very verbose and texty
<trivial> use a splash screen for grub
<janet> and lilo looks cool and you can edit it
<janet> without editing a script
<trivial> lilo dont looks better
<stdin> grub is cool and you can edit it
<stdin> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<trivial> search at google for grub splashimage
<janet> i'm kind of new so i need a gui grub editor
<ryaren> BluesKaj I know how it would be look like because when I used my pen-drive it was there but now there is nothing
<janet> tried to get grubed working
<stdin> janet: try the kubuntu-grub-splashimages or grub-splashimages package(s)
<janet> okay will do
<stdin> janet: a GUI for grub is on the way, but not here (yet)
<BluesKaj> ryaren, try lsusb in the terminal
<janet> i had the first one but needed to apt-get the kubuntu-splash one
<janet> thx
<ryaren> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32056/plain/
<janet> how do you access the splash to edit? systemsettings?
<BluesKaj> ryaren, is that it, Myson Century, Inc. Fast 3.5" External Storage ?
<ryms> hi
<ryaren> BluesKaj: I think yes
<janet> im having a hard time finding where to edit grub splash now?
<phoenixz> When I use the sudo command I get this: "sudo: cannot get working directory" any idea on how to fix this?
<stdin> janet: you should see "splashimage=" at the top of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<balint> i would like to install Mailman over apt-get. But it says i need apache2. I've already installed apache2 with xampp. How can I install Mailman without automatic apache installation?
<janet> what do you put after the =?
<stdin> the path to the splash image, like "(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splashimages/KUBUNTU_splashscreen_blue_neon_logo_03.xpm.gz" (you need the (hd0,1) to specify the partition)
<BluesKaj> stdin,  ryaren's usb dvdrive shows up in lsusb as : Myson Century, Inc. Fast 3.5" External Storage...how to make it work ?
<stdin> check dmesg to see if it as assigned a device node
<janet> i installed kubuntu-splash but im not sure where it put it
<BluesKaj> ryaren, did you get that? ... dmesg in the terminal
<pag> janet, it puts them in /bood/grub/splashimages/ by default
<stdin> janet: the kubuntu splash is /boot/grub/splashimages/KUBUNTU_splashscreen_blue_neon_logo_03.xpm.gz, so if you boot off the 1st partition, you add (hd0,0) to the beginning
<ryaren> BluesKaj Yes I'm here :)
<janet> mostly what i'm trying to do is edit the colour of the text and the wording on the opening grub screen
<janet> that gives me the boot choices
<phoenixz> Anybody an idea about the sudo error "sudo: cannot get working directory"
<stdin> phoenixz: check the directory you're in exists? try changing to another one
<phoenixz> stdin, right.... :)
<ryaren> BluesKaj : here is the dmesg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32059/plain/
<stdin> ryaren: seems you inserted a blank disk?
<ryaren> no It is full
<stdin> or the disk is damaged
<stdin> "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 8" <- not good
<ryaren> I don't think so because the IDE DVD-rw can read
<balint> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<balint> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<balint> what can be the problem?
<stdin> balint: you don't have gcc installed?
<balint> sudo apt-get install gcc --> latest version
<stdin> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hacker128> !gcc | balint
<ubotu> balint: please see above
<stdin> ryaren: when you plugged the device in did it have the disk in it?
<ryaren> stdin: No it hasn't
<stdin> hmm
<hacker128> !kde | hacker128
<[ifr0g] > Where could i find software update longs on the internet ?
<genii> stdin: b-e is sure shorter than compile
<stdin> genii: what i use depends on my mood :p
<janet> im setup for Kdm and now i cant run certain gnome programs should i be on gdm? or can i switch it to gdm without screwing up kde programs?
<janet> im in kde btw
<janet> gnome progrms like startupmanager
<stdin> [ifr0g] : "update longs" ??
<genii> I imagine it's supposed to be logs
<janet> is there a place to switch from kdm to gdm?
<stdin> janet: gnome apps will run in kde
<janet> startup manager wont , but will when i flip to gnome
<stdin> what does startupmanager do in gnome?
<pag> janet, startupmanager = manages the programms that start on login?
<janet> maybe its just that one program
<stdin> look in system settings
<janet> it lets you edit the grub menu and choose the background colour and fonts tec for that boot screen
<janet> i had changed it in gnome , and when i whent to kde i couldnt open it
<janet> to change the font colour back
<drif_> what's best way to watch dvb on (k)ubuntu?
<hacker128> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<drif> tried kaffeine, it found the channels but now it's complaining about how it can't handle the resource
<graft> anyone know how i can get rid of red and green shadows on fonts in Firefox?
<janet> when installing ubuntu and using kde would you go gdm or kdm?
<graft> janet: kdm
<graft> it's much better overall than gdm, i think
<janet> so can i change it now?
<tomi> sudo apt-get install kdm
<[ifr0g] > stdin, update logs.. meaning like an rss feed on software chaangelogs ..
<tomi> or through adept
<pag> graft, try disabling sub-pixel rendering
<janet> how can u tell if your on kdm or gdm , cause now i confused myself
<janet> lol
<hacker128> login screen
<stdin> [ifr0g] : adept will show them, or "aptitude changelog package"
<hacker128> says kubuntu if kdm
<janet> hacker which login screen?
<janet> ah okay
<janet> im on kdm then
<graft> pag: disabling it? hmm, ok, hode on
<janet> thats why that gdm gnome program had trouble
<hero> heh, i can't get kdm to work - only gdm
<hero> unless kdm looks like xdm
<pag> graft, in kcontrols font-settings... I don't know if it affects gnome apps though.
<janet> what i was trying to do is edit the list offeded by grub at boot... essentially i have a duel boot and want to nbame one windows and one linux
<graft> pag: yeh... trying it, just a sec
<janet> instead of linux-kernal-ubuntu etc
<pag> graft, sorry, but I've got to go now. if it doesn't work, I'm sure someone else can help you.
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2 | drif
<ubotu> drif: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<[ifr0g] > stdin, aptitude changelog package ?
<stdin> [ifr0g] : like "aptitude changelog linux-generic"
<trakinas> can anyone tell me if i tell to kprinter print pages from 9-3 (for example) it will print in this said order?
<[ifr0g] > stdin, interesting.. thanks !
<drif> BluesKaj: you mean also with DVB?
<balint> how can i remove users?
<stdin> balint: system settings -> User Management
<balint> from console? :)
<shawn> hey
<balint> i like the console-way
<stdin> no, from the kemnu
<shinobi> anyone got suggestions on a samba question?: getting a 'Failed to modify password entry for user'
<trakinas> no one?
<stdin> balint: deluser
<theking2k> lol 
<balint> ty
<genii> balint: for console use the deluser command. Make sure you don't delete root or the only regular user who has sudo rights
<XcercaX> hey
<genii> shinobi: Do your samba users have same system usernames?
<shinobi> genii: no, i was not sure that was necessary
<shinobi> just a full unix user?
<shinobi> sort of "addusr -..."
<trakinas> it does not. =P
<genii> shinobi: Well, there are basically two ways. simplest is that samba users all have their own names and passwords nothing to do with system names. Or you can have set in the samba config to synchronise passwords and users between samba and the system so a samba user also has a regular unix account on the machine
<genii> shinobi: The first way is more common and actually preferable
<genii> shinobi: For samba, just use:    smbpasswd -a <name>           -a is add
<genii> shinobi: Then    smbpasswd -e <name>           -e is enable
<shinobi> genii: with you, but the output of smbpasswd -a is "Failed to modify password entry for user"
<shinobi> but i thought i could do that without a full unix user
<shinobi> semms like the file is syncing
<shinobi> looks like my smbusers file is described but not present on my machine
<genii> shinobi: If you are syncing passwds for samba/system you need to remember for restricted accounts on system you need sudo for smbpasswd otherwise not proper rights to change the system password, onlt the samba one
<shinobi> yeah i wonder if that' the error, but i'm running the command sudo
<cameron> hey, I just downloaded the ati drivers from ati, and I navigated to the desktop in the konsole, how do i go ahead and install the drivers?
<stdin> cameron: you don't, you install the package from ubuntu
<stdin> !ati | cameron
<ubotu> cameron: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cameron> oh, but aren't the latest drivers only from the website
<cameron> ?
<genii> shinobi: Weird, should have made some template one before
<genii> (smbusers  file)
<shinobi> genii, yeah, i have 1 account enabled fine
<stdin> cameron: do you want to have to login to the terminal without GUI and recompile the driver every time the kernel gets updated?
<shinobi> genii, but somehow all sudo smbpasswd -a commands give "Failed to modify password entry for user"
<cameron> not at all
<wimpies> How can I define a group of mail users as a kontact ?
<stdin> cameron: then you need to use the packaged version
<cameron> I don't even know how to re-compile XD
<cameron> kk
<genii> shinobi: Looking into this now
<shinobi> genii: thanks, i did try for the last two hours to fins a solution, i'm usually pretty successful with samba, this one is just out of my grasp
<genii> shinobi: Does the file /etc/samba/smbusers  even exist?
<shinobi> genii no
<shinobi> genii but as i said, i have working user already
<genii> shinobi: I would then do:  sudo touch /etc/samba/smbusers     then sudo chmod 755 /etc/samba/smbusers
<shinobi> genii, but what about the current working users?
<stdin> why have it executable ?
<karl_> Hi everyone
<karl_> Can someone tell me how to connect to another server, or find a list of servers ?
<genii> shinobi: Does the 1 working user also have a name on the system, i suspect it does and thats why it works. Because the smbpasswd falls thru to the system since no smbusers file
<genii> stdin Yes, this is true. Perms could be 700 or so
<stdin> genii: that's still set as executable for root
<cameron> how do I access the restricted drivers in Kubuntu?
<shinobi> genii yes you are right. does this mean the smbpasswd file is only necessary for when the unix user does not exist
<stdin> cameron: follow the Edgy intructions
<cameron> yay -_-, kk
<shinobi> genii in which case i will create user for this
<genii> shinobi: That is the thing, yes. for non unix names you need a smbusers file
<shinobi> genii hmm. i see why i was confused now, it was  a little counter intuitive approach
<shinobi> genii thank you very much for your clever input
<genii> shinobi: As stdin pointed out about permissions. So something like 766 or 744 should be OK
<genii> stid sorry no 7XX anything LOL
<stdin> 666/644, no need for the file to be executable
<genii> stdin^
<stdin> only took 3 times for it to sink in genii, you must have one hell of a headache :p
<shinobi> stdin genii: no worries on the security thing, i'll secure that anyway...
<genii> stdin: In fact, yes. Stupid allergies and too much coffee today
<stdin> yeah, i saw the -ot message :)
<shinobi> it was just the smb approach i hadn't tested freestanding samba passwords before
<Silent_G> yo, how can i connect com1 ?
<stdin> yo, there's no such thing as "com1" in linuz
<Silent_G> man
<Silent_G> im saying about the port
<Silent_G> in the tower
<Silent_G> com1
<Silent_G> where satelite recievers go in
<Silent_G> but its not reading it when i connect it :S
<stdin> it's probably one of /dev/ttyS*
<Silent_G> isn't it suppose to read it automatic?
<stdin> Silent_G: look here www.ictp.trieste.it/~radionet/nuc1996/ref/howto-html/serial-howto-3.html
<Silent_G> ok
<WaxyFresh> hi ive been useing ubuntu and just installed the kubuntu desktop,ubuntus stoped working and im having problems with codecs java and flash
<WaxyFresh> oh yea im useing amd64^^
<graft> yello - i have red and green shadows on my fonts in firefox... pag told me i oughta disable sub-pixel rendering, but it doesn't seem to be enabled (or even selectable) here
<graft> any other hints?
<graft> WaxyFresh: what do you mean, stopped working?
<WaxyFresh> lol should of been more specific
<mm_202> Any way to control the screensaver / monitor  PM thru the command line?
<WaxyFresh> when i log into GDM it kicks me back to the login screen right after the gnome desktop apears.i dont care about this,gdm gives me rashes,i just dont understand why java/flash/codecs stoped working
<stdin> mm_202: you can lock the screen with dcop, "dcop kdesktop KScreensaverIface lock"
<hero> gdm gives you rashes?
<mm_202> stdin:  but how would I turn off the monitor?
* WaxyFresh rolls 1d6 for Patience.
<WaxyFresh> lol i got it nevermind,when i installed kubuntu it installed 64bit firefox when everything set up for 32swiftfox
<stdin> mm_202: not sure
<mm_202> k, thanks, that at least gives me a place to start looking.
<WaxyFresh> graft: any idea about gdm not working?or should i go to #ubtuntu?
<graft> WaxyFresh: erm, sounds like gnome is making X crash
<ccclll> hello, i have a weird problem.  If I remove my $HOME content, fonts become _huge_ and everything takes much longer (font rendering?)
<graft> WaxyFresh: read your X error logs
<WaxyFresh> graft: what section of the newspaper is that in?
<graft> ccclll: what do you mean, remove your $HOME content?
<graft> WaxyFresh: err, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, usually
<WaxyFresh> graft: thanks
<ccclll> I have a user who has the problem, and i don't, when I mv * .??* temporarly to /tmp/backup I have the same problem
<WaxyFresh> graft: does it apend to the log or does each restart replace the old log?\
<ccclll> so it's somewhere in the default settings
<graft> ccclll: yeah, that's usually a bad idea. your home directory contains all sorts of configuration files
<graft> WaxyFresh: replaces, usually
<graft> WaxyFresh: it might back it up in Xorg.0.log.old
<ccclll> the other user never moved the home content, I just wanted to find out if he messed it up by himself
<Silent_G> stdin, what i want to connect is a DreamBox Satelite Reciever
<WaxyFresh> thanks
<Silent_G> that site talks about modems :S
<ubuntu__> hi how can i sort my bcm4318 problem ?
<graft> ccclll: well, that's why your fonts are getting all "huge" - because you moved all your configuration information out of your home directory, and it's reverting to system defaults
<ccclll> but how is a new user supposed to get a working desktop?
<ccclll> aren
<ccclll> aren't the system defaults used in this case?
<ccclll> i will create another user and see if his kde will be messed up as well
<ccclll> brb
<zimmo> does anybody know how can I block ssh connections with a single command?
<zimmo> I mean to not allow connections
<ubuntu__> thanks
<stdin> zimmo: sudo apt-get remove openssh-server ?
<Silent_G> please, have sombody ever connected a satelite reciever on ubuntu? with the COM1 Port
<Silent_G> :s
<ccclll> graft: the same for a newly created user
<stdin> zimmo: or just stop the server "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop"
<zimmo> stdin: thats right
<zimmo> okay, thanks
<zimmo> moment
<CensorBard> Query: Does Ubuntu require that the swap partition be separate from the installation partition, or can it be the same as the installation partition?
<ccclll> i changed the graphics card from a nvidia to an integrated intel
<ccclll> might have something to do with that
<zimmo> bash: /etc/init.d/ssh: No such file or directory
<zimmo> am i safe?
<vzduch> CensorBard: swap is a different filesystem, so it can by definition not be the same partition
<stdin> CensorBard: the clue "swap partition", so it can't be the same partition, you can have a swap file tho
<stdin> zimmo: if you don't have the ssh server installed then no one can connect :p
<zimmo> stdin: is the swap partition used by standard?
<stdin> yep
<ccclll> zimmo: to be sure make a netstat -l    inside a konsole window
<CensorBard> Additional query: Will Kubuntu work from a swap file if no swap partition is specified?
<ccclll> and verify that there is no process listening on port 22
<zimmo> yes...
<zimmo> i am reading know the dangerous doors
<zimmo> or ports whatever
<stdin> CensorBard: you can have a swap file if you want, you just need to specify it in /etc/fstab
* cloakable is away: Gone away for now.
<zimmo> oh okj
<zimmo> port 22, thanks
<stdin> zimmo: there are NO ports open by default
<stdin> !away | cloakable
<ubotu> cloakable: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<zimmo> on my system there are many
<zimmo> i saw
<zimmo> 62875
<zimmo> 2207
<zimmo> 2208 ipp and ww
<stdin> zimmo: that's the browser and your irc client etc
<zimmo> good
<stdin> zimmo: there are no services started by defailt
<zimmo> ah i see
<zimmo> sorry
<genii> CensorBard: It won't uatodetect and then use partitions which have been marked as swap areas if thats what you are wondering
<CensorBard> Genii: I am beginning to realize this the hard way.
<genii> *autodetect* rather
<stepmanic> need some help here ppl.. i installed beryl on my hp ze2000 , but when i try to login with xgl, and then the gray background with the "x" mose cursor show for 3sec, then everything goes black and nothing will respond:s
* cloakable is back.
<zimmo> stdin it would be interesting to make a code that get these open ports, and check if any of them are dangerous
<stdin> zimmo: depends what you mean by dangerous
<zimmo> trojan ports etc
<zimmo> but the hacker can change it anyway dont him?
<stdin> zimmo: trojan? you're thinking windows
<stdin> !virus | zimmo
<ubotu> zimmo: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<zimmo> there are no trojan in Linux?!
<zimmo> ah
<zimmo> i thought virus and trojans were different subjects
<zimmo> so it is interesting
<zimmo> i read this article yerstday
<BluesKaj> zimmo, other apps can't write to your disk without your permission
<ryanakca> zimmo: yes, trojans and viruses are two different things.
<stdin> zimmo: linux is not windows, we are more secure. the only way a "trojan" could be installed is if you did something like "sudo ./install-this-trojan.sh"
<zimmo> hehe
<zimmo> i would not doubt it from me stdin!!!
<zimmo> but you know, a linux expert is smarter than a windows expert i guess
<zimmo> in terms of hacking
<zimmo> then it is not ALL THAT secure i guess
<underdog5004> absolutely
<stdin> heh "windows expert"? what's that
<zimmo> some windows network manager
<zimmo> and a linux network manger
<BluesKaj> here we go with hacking thing again...:(
<zimmo> no no, i dont like it
<stdin> btw, hacking != cracking
<BluesKaj> pointless exercise
<vzduch> that's the people who don't know what 'hacking' is in the first place
<zimmo> sorry if i use the wrong word
<underdog5004> the media screws it up all the time...probably don't want to offend the trailer-trash of America...
<underdog5004> ermm, *white* trailer trash of America
<zimmo> i think there are a lot of BAD linux users too
<zimmo> they are human beigs
<BluesKaj> or "foxdumbdown" news
<underdog5004> BluesKaj, you see that story about "Anonymous" on CNN?
* CensorBard cringes! "Don't hurt me! I'm only preparing for the inevitable shitstorm when XP support is ended!"
<zimmo> hehe
<genii> hackers= ppl who like to know how things work, explore, not malicious   cracker=malicious, mostly uninventive usage of premade probing tools etc
<BluesKaj> nope underdog5004
<underdog5004> lemme grab the link
<zimmo> so i dont aprove cracking
<zimmo> becuase the computer is my property.. you can enter on it without my permission
<CensorBard> BluesKaj: Apparantly "Fox News" thinks that the "Anonymous" popularized by 4chan is a violent, hacking terrorist group.
<vzduch> genii: to hack = (originally) write a program
<zimmo> i see
<zimmo> cracking is a kind of thief stuff
<zimmo> like someone trying to shut down your house's door and steal all
<mrksbrd> please forgive me i'm new to linux, and need to get some hardware installed and i'm having difficulty with this whole make, compile, install shit...I have read things out there on how to do it but it is still greek to me since I am coming from a windows environment and really have no clue with linux
<genii> zimmo Mainly it's that cracking is about being malicious
<BluesKaj> the situation room ...what a pretentious title for a news show
<zimmo> okay
<DBO> mrksbrd, what are you trying to install?
<jhutchins> The distinction between "hacker" and "cracker" is one that's only made by people who already know more about the subject than the people they are trying to reach.  It's essentially an artificial distinction.  To the general windows user, anybody who can fix a PC is a hacker - and probably dangerous.
<vzduch> mrksbrd: what exotic hardware do you have that you need to build a program for?
<zimmo> a terrorist arabic hacker have shut down my XP yesterday
<mrksbrd> 2 things....verizon aircard & my built in wifi card
<genii> vzduch: Interesting :) Tho I figured there were hackers before then, they just did stuff like hacked electronics or so on
<zimmo> ops
<zimmo> cracker!
<jhutchins> Let's get back on topic and help this guy.
<zimmo> a terrorist cracker i meant
<mrksbrd> i found the drivers needed, but this whole process that you have to go thru is confusing me
<vzduch> genii: imho it's pretty descriptive a term.. ppl who don't know how to write w/ 10 fingers usually 'hack' the code into their keyboard w/ 1 or 2 fingers :>
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: What have you done so far?
<vzduch> s/write/type/
<stdin> !offtopic | the whole channel
<ubotu> the whole channel: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> CensorBard, 4chan ?...not familiar
<underdog5004> BluesKaj, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNO6G4ApJQY
<genii> LOL OK ontopic then
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: There is a guide at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<sonhadorpr> How do I install FireFox 2.0.0.6 in KDE?  It should do the automatic updates on the repositories, but It didnt do it.
<mrksbrd> yea i've ben there, but i guess my problem is not understanding the process
<underdog5004> sonhadorpr, 2.0.0.6 isn't out yet.
<underdog5004> 2.0.0.5 just came out
<vzduch> underdog5004: it is.. for Windows
<sonhadorpr> yes it is....I just DLd it
<mrksbrd> i know once i ido it 1 time....thats all it will take
<underdog5004> he he...whoops
<sonhadorpr> the web site gave me the 2006 for linux
<underdog5004> my bad
<CensorBard> BluesKaj: English-language derivative of the Japanese 2ch. The Japanese variant is an image board spanning a broad range of topics. The English variant gives us such wonderful things like, "TITS OR GTFO" or, "/b/tards", etc, etc.
<vzduch> maybe the 2.0.0.6 is already out for Linux as well.. but not yet packaged, I guess
<sonhadorpr> well...I could be mistaken...anybody care to look at mozilla.com and let me know?
<stdin> sonhadorpr: you'd have to manually install it, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion for tips (tho it's not for that version)
<CensorBard> Now let's hope that update-grub works this bloody time around.
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: Other than the guide, there's not much we can do to help unless you ask a specific question or tell us specifically what is happening (not what isn't).
<mrksbrd> i will read the article(s) again, but i guess my biggest problem is not knowing commands
<underdog5004> mrksbrd, ./configure
<underdog5004> make
<underdog5004> sudo make install
<CensorBard> Huzzah! Now to install that XP partition.
<mrksbrd> i appreciate your help <jutchins>
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<CensorBard> underdog5004: You still going to pull up that link? The rest of the world should probably hear about it, and all do a collective banging of the head against their keyboards.
<CensorBard> Thanks for your help, everyone.
<mrksbrd> sudo is like admin rights correct?
<underdog5004> CensorBard, uh...which link?
<nicolai_> mrksbrd: when copying commands to the Konsole, use shift + insert to paste.
<jhutchins> underdog5004: The other things are un-taring to a sensible location and setting up the kernel headers.
<nicolai_> mrksbrd: yes
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: Yes.  Never use it to run a GUI app though.
<CensorBard> underdog5004: Fox News and "Anonymous".
<jhutchins> !kdesu | mrksbrd
<ubotu> mrksbrd: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<underdog5004> CensorBard, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNO6G4ApJQY
<underdog5004> jhutchins, sudo tar -xf /path/to/file.tar /path/to/sensible/location, right?
<jhutchins> underdog5004: Not sure that works, I've not been able to specify a target.  You're supposed to be able to use -C, but I haven't figured the syntax yet.
<genii> for tar?
<underdog5004> jhutchins, have the man pages helped at all?
<jhutchins> underdog5004: Usually it's cd /path/to/sensible/location (~/location) then tar xzvf - and not sudo.
<mrksbrd> hutch, that is another thing what is the purpose of the kernel header, does everything have to point to this when trying to untar something?
<underdog5004> jhutchins, if I'm building something, I'll move the source to /usr/local/src
<genii> it's like:  tar -xvzf sometarfile.tar.gz -C /some/dir/you/want/utarred/to
<underdog5004> that requires sudo
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: No, it's so that the various components and options of the installed kernel can be incorporated or linked to by the module.
* underdog5004 washes his hands of this
<underdog5004> lol
<jhutchins> underdog5004: But you're not supposed to build with root privilages.
<mrksbrd> i want to give this OS a chance, and when I can't figure something out I get frustratd & give up!!!
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: The difficult thing about linux is that there is so much to learn at the very beginning.  It's called a steep learning curve.
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: Once you learn it though, you'll really enjoy how much control you have over your system.
<mrksbrd> yea u ain't kiddin
<Tomi-idle> looking back some of the things that looked terribly weird and hard now are simple as pie to do in linux
<mrksbrd> especially coming from windows, everything is just point & click
<Tomi-idle> that's what kde & gnome try to be.. point & click
<mrksbrd> that's what i'm gong to have to ween myself fro
<Tomi-idle> they're just not there yet
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, some patience is required , in order to keep the frustration levels low :)
<stdin> no, windows is "point, click, reboot, repeat"
<Tomi-idle> lol
<Tomi-idle> and lots of blue
<mrksbrd> lol...true
<Tomi-idle> ms did a good job selecting color for windows users to keep calm..
<mrksbrd> alright i'm going to go study this, thanks all for th help, i'll prolly be back later i'm sure
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: Have fun!
<lost^alien> I thought linux is 99% point and click now, at least with desktop apps and functionality?
<lost^alien> There's a gui for everything now
<BluesKaj> some stuff still works better in the cli
<lost^alien> true, and I love the cli, but there's a front end for almost evrything is my point. works better or not
<lost^alien> mrksbrd: I'm interested. What are some of your biggest frustrations.
<facugaich> How can I extract some frames from a vid to make a .gif?
<RadiantFire_> sorry, asked a question earlier and then internet cut out and I dropped, does anyone know if you can put a network interface back under knetworkmanager's control after giving it a static config?
<graft> RadiantFire: static config where who what? you mean in /etc/network/interfaces?
<RadiantFire> graft: I gave an interface a static configuration, so it has an entry in /etc/network/interfaces, is there a button somewhere I can push that says, make me automatic again, or do I have to edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand
<RadiantFire> setting the interface to dhcp in knetworkconf doesn't seem to do the trick
<graft> RadiantFire: as far as i know, knetworkmanager is just an interface to the dbus networkmanager, which more or less ignores /etc/network/interfaces
<stdin> RadiantFire: just stop the interface "sudo ifdown (interface)" and network manager should be able to use it
<RadiantFire> ok
<fdoving> stdin: doesn't networkmanager ignore devices listed in /etc/network/interfaces ? - that used to be true, not sure if it still is.
<RadiantFire> i think it is, its very vexijng
<fdoving> stdin: as in, if the device is listed in /etc/network/interfaces network manager doesn't try to manage the device.
<stdin> fdoving: no, it says  the interface is set to "manual
<fdoving> stdin: exactly.
<RadiantFire> and I know the little applet thingy for gnome has a roaming checkbox, I was just wondering if ther was something similar
<stdin> fdoving: when it's "manual" it won't configure it (if it's active)
<vge> i have found network manager the most unrelaible thing ever :U
<graft> it's been improving, i find
<fdoving> network manager is very reliable with intel cards, atleast for me.
<graft> recent versions have been pretty good for me... at least for wifi
<graft> roaming checkbox?
<RadiantFire> graft: yeah, there is a checkbox in the gnome network systool in ubuntu for making an interface "roaming" seems to delete the interface from /etc/network/interfaces
<AhDiCt3D> If i download gutsy will it update to the next "tribe" after it is released?
<stdin> all a "tribe" is, is a mile stone, you just update as normal one in gutsy
<AhDiCt3D> ok is there any way i can install gutsy via net without a cd?
<cameron> hey, when I installed my ati drivers for my X1650, my gui is showing graphical errors
<cameron> windows are re-writing over eachother
<stdin> AhDiCt3D: yeah, from update-manager, i think it's "gksu update-manager -c -d"
<cameron> how do I restart Xserver?
<stdin> AhDiCt3D: or you can just repace "feisty" with "gutsy" in your sources.list
<cameron> how do I restart Xserver?
<meson100> cameron: Ctrl +alt+Backspace
<nex> Hi
<event_ide> my audio is not working. it worked before, but quit working.
<graft> event_ide: are you running arts?
<event_ide> graft; i don't believe so
<cameron> hey, when I installed my ati drivers, I encountered graphical errors, (windows re-writing over eachother)
<graft> event_ide: well, what about your audio 'isn't working'?
<event_ide> graft; just alsa. whatever kubuntu installs by default
<graft> event_ide: ps -ef | grep arts, just to be sure
<jodoe> A bit off topic, but anyone know if its possible to hide #ifdef statements based on a conditional from within Kdevelop?
<cameron> hey, when I installed my ati drivers, I encountered graphical errors, (windows re-writing over eachother)
<stdin> is there an echo in here?
<sephy> hey guys
<cameron> yes
<sephy> where can i get a copy of wine for the powerPC version of ubuntu?
<cameron> anyone have any ideas?
<stdin> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<graft> cameron: stop using those ati drivers, eh
<event_ide> graft; dave       5653  5606  0 13:52 ?          00:00:00 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<event_ide> graft; not quite sure what that means
<Kr4t05> There isn't any sort of tool that allows for an animated wallpaper, is there?
<sephy> ok
<sephy> that makes sense
<graft> event_ide: you're running arts. probably it is grabbing the sound card and not playing nice with other apps
<event_ide> graft; what do you suggest to fix the problem?
<stdin> sephy: bacically, wine doesn't work on PPC
<graft> event_ide: you should disable arts via kcontrol
<graft> event_ide: after that, i think pretty much everything should play well together
<event_ide> graft; k, thanks for the help
<graft> event_ide: you might have to kill arts by hand (pkill -9 -f arts)
<graft> also, it sounds dumb, but make sure your alsamixer volume is turned up
<event_ide> yea, they are
<event_ide> graft; where do i disable arts in kcontrol? i don't see an option for arts
<graft> event_ide: sound & multimedia/sound system, de-select the 'enable the sound system' box
<event_ide> graft; k
<graft> event_ide: also sudo rm /usr/bin/arts is not an unreasonable thing to do, though you might be leary of such extreme measures
<event_ide> graft; right
<graft> hm apparently that is spelled 'leery', my bad
<lost^alien> Kr4t05: xwinwrap - here is a video on youtube demonstrating it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Bc3w-HJs9s
<event_ide> graft; will i have to reboot for changes to take effect?
<event_ide> graft; or restart x
<event_ide> graft; still no sound
<Karti> Hi, just installed Restricted Devices Manager, any ideas how to start it from the command line as I can't see the application in the menu
<Ubuntu1980> I need help, I can't set the screen refresh in 85, I know how to do it, but 85 is not in the options,
<Ubuntu1980> please, can't find the solution in google
<Karti> Ubuntu1980: just checking that you are not using a TFT
<Ubuntu1980> TFY? what's that
<Karti> using a lcd monitor
<Ubuntu1980> no
<Ubuntu1980> viewsonic E70-8
<vzduch> Karti: hit Alt+F2, then type 'kdesu restricted-manager'
<Karti> its just that you dont use refresh rates with TFT/LCD
<Karti> vzduch: many thanks
<vzduch> Karti: well, you do..
<vzduch> w/ my TFT it's a difference if I use it @ 60 Hz or @ 75 Hz
<Karti> I was under the impression that it does not refesh in the same manner
<vzduch> the thing is that it's just not as visible as w/ a CRT
<BluesKaj> was taking some tutorial advice about how to defeat the caps lock problem ... however , for some reason it refuses to follow the command that i placed in the ~/.bashrc as directed by this tutoriual site: http://linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/6401/1/...any suggestions ?
<vzduch> what caps lock problem?
<BluesKaj> mine:)
<BluesKaj> big fingers
<vzduch> o0
<mankeletor> hey guys, do you think feisty would be too much for a P3 550Mhz PC?
<BluesKaj> hate it
<BluesKaj> RAM ?
<mankeletor> 256MB
<vzduch> should be good
<mankeletor> but serial mice is not detected =(
<sephy> is the PPC version still supported?
<BluesKaj> make a 500mb swap file for it
<vzduch> 256 MB is enough anyway, as for the CPU I don't know.. I have a Athlon 900 MHz, and there are reportedly ppl out there running on PIII 650 MHz system w/o problems
<vzduch> serial mouse? o0
<bert2> hello peeps...
<mankeletor> yes, serial mouse
<Karti> vzduch: nice bit of info - http://www.spodesabode.com/content/article/tftbuyers/2
<vzduch> last time I used one I had a Pentium 75 MHz..
<bert2> downloading kubuntu to pop my linux cherry =)
<Karti> vzduch: but don't shout at me.....I like this channel ;)
<sephy> is the power pc version of ubuntu still supported?
<vzduch> Karti: ?
<bert2> i used fedora last week and it sucks bawlz... nothing but problems :S
<Karti> tff stuff
<Karti> tft stuff even
<graft> i have an fc6 machine at home... it has the incredibly annoying habit of changing ownership permissions in /dev all the time
<graft> makes it absolutely impossible to use
<graft> i think it's just not designed to be a multi-user machine
<savetheWorld> graft: I suspect thats not the reason.  check in #fedora
<BluesKaj> vzduch, perhaps the ~/.bashrc file is the wrong file for this command : xmodmap -e "remove lock = Caps_Lock"
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: .bashrc is for things to start for every bash (dash?) shell
<BluesKaj> the command works in the terminal until reboot or relogin
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Perhaps .xinitrc
<attunix> can i boot my computer from an iso disk image?
<attunix> i dont have any cd-r's nearby
<graft> savetheWorld: no, i know why it happens, it's just a really poorly designed system, i think
<savetheWorld> k
<graft> attunix: how do you propose to do that? your disk image is sitting on some file system, correct?
<jhutchins> graft: /dev is pretty dynamic under any udev system.
<attunix> graft: true... :(
<graft> attunix: you could make a partition, write the ISO to that partition, and then make that bootable, maybe...
<attunix> graft: how?
<graft> attunix: err, in the usual way
<attunix> graft: i don't know how
<vzduch> well, at first you need to boot from a method the BIOS can understand
<jhutchins> attunix: What kind of iso is it?
<attunix> just a .iso file
<jhutchins> attunix: ... of what?
<graft> is it something you can boot from?
<attunix> dream linux
<attunix> yes
<jhutchins> attunix: A live CD or an installer?
<graft> seems like the easiest thing would be... find a cd writer
<bert2> can someone explaine the difference between the CD and DVD installation medias?
<graft> they're practically lying around on the street these days
<attunix> i know, i can burn cds, but i don't have any cd's to burn to
<graft> spend the $.05 and save yourself a lot of headache
<graft> jhutchins: okay, but /dev permissions shouldn't change every time a new person logs in to KDE
<Briareos1> i am looking for a software to draw relationships between persons categorized in where they live (as diagrams). i know dia but i'd like something more specific for that need. any recommendations?
<mankeletor> i got it... i need to do "sudo ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/mouse"
<mankeletor> after that how I restart xserver in feisty?
<Briareos1> something like this (at best automatically generated from data given): http://ueberzeugt.com/Personal_Relations_example.png
<DaSkreech> How do I theme the fonts for the history plugin in Kopete?
<attunix> how do i log in as root
<attunix> ?
<Briareos1> what exactly do you want to do?
<Briareos1> want to be root in a console?
<Briareos1> just type "sudo bash"
<attunix> copy some things into  /   - graphical
<Briareos1> attunix: kdesu konqueror
<attunix> thanks
<DaSkreech> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<attunix> thanks
<araizen> i recently installed kubuntu, and since it seems that the volume is lower, even with the volume turned all the way up on the hardware, on amarok and in kmix
<araizen> does anyone have any idea how i might be able to fix that?
<vge> araizen: have u turned your PCM channel high enough?
<araizen> vge: where can i do that?
<vge> atleast kmixer has "mixer" settings :)
<vge> donno that meny realy gui ways to change it
<DaSkreech> araizen: Middle click on the speaker in the systray
<nicolai_> araizen: Kmix -> mixer -> PCM
<attunix> how can i enable the root account and set the root password
<attunix> ?
<vge> why you want to do that?
<Daisuke_Ido> attunix: why?
<Daisuke_Ido> there's absolutely no reason to.
<attunix> i want to copy files into   /  graphically
<araizen> nicolai_: that's it, thanks
<araizen> i wonder how i missed it
<Daisuke_Ido> attunix: kdesu konqueror
<nicolai_> araizen: having PCM turned up distorts the audio on my laptop, so I was happily suprised when I updated to Feisty :)
<attunix> ok.
<Daisuke_Ido> basically, run konqueror as admin :)
<attunix> i'll try
<morphinex> howdy folks
<attunix> thanks! it works!
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<morphinex> I'm having this program with trying to update
<Briareos1> attunix: hey i told you that before :P
<Daisuke_Ido> hehe
<morphinex> The installation freezes on "unpacking replacement linux-headers-2.6.17-12-generic"
<Silent_G> how can i know the ip address of a machine connected to the same modem with me?
<attunix> Briareos1: true, but it took a while for my computer to load it and i found a new konqueror window and thought "where did this window come from?" and closed it :P
<attunix> bye everyone
<morphinex> I'm using edgy, trying to get ready to go to feisty
<Briareos1> ggg
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: I wonder what he was copying to /?  Generally you don't want any files there.
<jhutchins> morphinex: How long have you left it frozen?
<Silent_G> how can i know the ip address of a machine connected to the same modem with me?
<morphinex> 1 hour
<jhutchins> morphinex: That's pretty frozen.
<Daisuke_Ido> jhutchins: not sure...  it would be wrong to say i'm somewhat amused by the thought though
<morphinex> jhutchins: it sure is, and the computer isn't grinding or anything
<miles> is there a secret to taking screenshots in kubuntu?
<Briareos1> jhutchins: i was about to say "see you in about 5 minutes, when you ask about repairing your system" :D
<jhutchins> morphinex: So it's still stuck there?
<frojnd> is anyone here form France? how is written "CLIENE" the town that is famous by horses, near Taize ??
<morphinex> jhutchins: sure is
<jhutchins> morphinex: Try Ctrl-C
<vge> miles: press printscreen
<miles> i know, but i go to paste it into gimp and nothin
<miles> with compiz, i can do it, but i dont have compiz on my work laptop
<jhutchins> morphinex: Just once, should skip to the next package.
<morphinex> jhutchins: nothing yet
<Briareos1> miles why not safe it to disk and open in gimp?
<jhutchins> morphinex: Give it a few tries then.
<miles> not sure how to save a screen shot to disk
<morphinex> jhutchins: nope, still dead
<jhutchins> morphinex: Is there another machine you could connect to it via ssh?
<jhutchins> morphinex: Or possibly switch to another console?
<Briareos1> miles: did "ksnapshot" show up when u pressed "printscreen"?
<morphinex> jhutchins: sure thing, I have another console open now
<jhutchins> morphinex: ps ax will probably show what process it's stuck on.
<morphinex> jhutchins: yeah, you think I should kill it?
<jhutchins> morphinex: Yes.
<morphinex> jhutchins: can't kill it
<morphinex> jhutchins: even tried kill -9
<jhutchins> morphinex: Nasty.
<miles> ksnapshot, thanks thats all i needed
<jhutchins> morphinex: Is there a parent task you can kill?
<morphinex> jhutchins: ah yes, that worked
<Briareos1> miles: np; usually "printscreen" is connected to launching ksnapshot ...
<jhutchins> morphinex: So this hung on the GUI updater, right?
<jhutchins> morphinex: How's your free disk space?
<morphinex> It hung using adept
<morphinex> using synaptic
<morphinex> and using apt-get
<morphinex> I have plenty of disk space
<Briareos1> any idea where i can good recommendation of applications?
<jhutchins> morphinex: Have you fsck'ed it lately?
<morphinex> jhutchins: nope
<vge> Briareos1: iw found this place to be an deacent one
<jhutchins> !equivalents | Briareos1
<ubotu> Briareos1: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<jhutchins> morphinex: You might try that.  I can think of three possibilities:  Net connection (or server), bad disk space, or bad RAM.
<morphinex> jhutchins: hmm
<Briareos1> jhutchins: thx - but as i don't remember when i booted a windows last time i can't think of an linux-equivalent app in windows either :P
<morphinex> jhutchins: I obviously have a net connection, and I've runn a memcheck recently
<jhutchins> morphinex: I mean you could be having trouble with the connection to the server.
<morphinex> jhutchins: yeah, but it hangs after downloading the package, during the install process
<jhutchins> morphinex: Always the same package?
<morphinex> jhutchins: yeah
<DaSkreech> Briareos1: What are you looking for?
<morphinex> jhutchins: linux kernel headers
<DaSkreech> morphinex: get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<jhutchins> morphinex: Obviously skip that package, upgrade the rest, then go back and see why.
<morphinex> dpkg does throw me some errors
<washington> ayuda por fa
<jhutchins> morphinex: That's probably significant.
<morphinex> serious warning, files list for package missing
<jhutchins> !es | washington
<ubotu> washington: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<morphinex> that's the error
<DaSkreech> ! Fr frojnd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr frojnd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !Fr | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Yorokobi> What's the website that lists Windows apps and their Linux equivalents ?
<vge>  !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Briareos1> DaSkreech: some app that displays relations between persons - somehow like this: http://ueberzeugt.com/Personal_Relations_example.png
<Yorokobi> thanks, vge
<DaSkreech> Like a family tree?
<DaSkreech> I guess you could mind map that
<Briareos1> DaSkreech somehow - but now only family - also stuff like "neighbour" or "friend" ....
<DaSkreech> !info kdissert
<ubotu> kdissert: mindmapping tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6.c-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 895 kB, installed size 2668 kB
<DaSkreech> !info labryntih
<DaSkreech> !info vym
<ubotu> Package labryntih does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> vym: mindmapping tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-2 (feisty), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2768 kB
<Briareos1> DaSkreech: good hints i think! thx!
<DaSkreech> !info labrynitnh
<ubotu> Package labrynitnh does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> Blast
<DaSkreech> can anyone spell? :)
<Briareos1> gg :)
<Briareos1> !info labyrinth
<ubotu> labyrinth: lightweight mind-mapping tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 524 kB
<Briareos1> :D
<genii> !info labyrinth
<DaSkreech> There we go
<DaSkreech>  there is also freemind which for some reason isn't in repos
<Briareos1> DaSkreech have you tried any of them? can you recommend "the best"?
<DaSkreech> I've used fereemind and kdissert
<DaSkreech>  I like them both
<gan|y|med> hi
<DaSkreech> Freemind is colourful :)
* DaSkreech waves
<Briareos1> :)
<Briareos1> in which can i insert images? (that'd be a criteria for deciding)
<DaSkreech> Ermm
<DaSkreech> Hold on
<Briareos1> (sry didn't tell that before)
<DaSkreech> !info semantik
<ubotu> Package semantik does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Briareos1> DaSkreech wiki says freemind can
<DaSkreech> Yeah I saw
<DaSkreech>  You have to carry thefiles with you
<waylandbill__> ok... what is a mind-mapping tool?
<DaSkreech> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mind_Mapping
<waylandbill__> hmm. looks like brain storming diagram.
<waylandbill__> a map of my brain would be a big circle. ;-)
<DaSkreech> 0 work :)
<Briareos1> lol
<waylandbill> I guess that's my "learn a new thing everyday" thing. Now I can wander aimlessly until midnite and try again.
<Daisuke_Ido> why stop at one thing though?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's still early!
<waylandbill> Daisuke_Ido: that would require extra work though. :-)
<DaSkreech> Ha
<DaSkreech>   the days of Mortal man are 70 and 80 if Mighty
<cedric_> bonjour
<ikichi> salut
<Briareos1> lu
<gan|y|med> hi
<jacou> hi
<ikichi> who speak french
<jacou> I do
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gan|y|med> when trying to boot the live-cd i get the message "unable to mount root device". apparently, it has sth to do with the way the kernel handles pata drives. any ideas how to fix this?
<nicolai_> !dk
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<ShockValue> i have a filename with some weird characters.. namely $0 and $2 in them, which is hozing me up.. is there someway to ignore those characters in the filename and get bash to take it literally instead of trying to substitue?
<ShockValue> example "yydecode: 46af688b/bin/bash4012d4158fb@reader.xsnews.nl.ync: No such file or directory"
<ShockValue> notice the "/bin/bash" in there were the filename has $0$2
<Yorokobi> ShockValue, does some\$0file work ? Or let bash auto-complete the file name
<ShockValue> hrm, let me try
<nicolai_> ShockValue: put ' signs around the filename
<ShockValue> yeah, it automatically throws '\' in the mix to make it work...
<ShockValue> nicolai_: kk, let me try that too
<vzduch> ShockValue: that's called escape characters
<DaSkreech> ShockValue: try tabbing
<DaSkreech> IT should auto escape for you
<DaSkreech>  bash is that damn smart
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: too bad bash isn't the default shell :\
<graft> it isn't?
<Briareos1> so i am backing out now :) bye guys
<graft> what's the default shell?
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Waht?
<Daisuke_Ido> dash
<graft> since when?
<Daisuke_Ido> (it also autoinserts escape characters)
<Daisuke_Ido> since feisty
<graft> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Jul 12 12:25 /bin/sh -> bash*
<graft> i don't even have dash here...
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: No It's bash
<angasule> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<waylandbill> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-06-06 12:12 /bin/sh -> dash
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: users get Bash. Some scripts will get dash
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=ubuntu+default+shell+dash&btnG=Search
<angasule> DaSkreech, Daisuke_Ido: to be more precise, /bin/sh is a link to dash, which shows when a broken script expects bash (it should use /bin/bash in that case)
<Daisuke_Ido> angasule: oh most certainly
<zimmo> what is that site that contains all basic linux commands?
<Daisuke_Ido> but /bin/dash is linked to /bin/sh
<DaSkreech> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<angasule> so all the criticism against ubuntu for using dash is out of ignorance, imho
<HomeRoey> crimsun:  hi!
<Daisuke_Ido> angasule: never criticized, just pointed it out
<DaSkreech> !commands
<HomeRoey> crimsun:  I had to reset, and the soundcard no longer plays the music.  What's up with this?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<HomeRoey> hey Daisuke_Ido
<angasule> Daisuke_Ido: oh, I wasn't talking about you (specially since I just joined :P )
<zimmo> okay regards
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: but a user typing in a shell is still using bash
<angasule> I'm thinking of slashdotters :P
<DaSkreech>  You can't even tab in dash it's basically non-interactive
<Daisuke_Ido> if a script doesn't work, it's likely the author's fault by making a poor assumption that everyone has bash as /bin/sh
<Yorokobi> or dash's fault for not being compatible
<graft> i agree... one shouldn't write a script headed with #!/bin/sh
<HomeRoey> I have an onboard via82cxxx sound chip; I don't hear any sound from alsa programs (mpg123-alsa and amarok).  What could hte problem be?  I did 'alsamixer' and I see only one, not two IEC958 channels--they don't have volumes, either.
<HomeRoey> crimsun:  see above
<DaSkreech> !commands > shclient
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: konsole uses bash i believe
<DaSkreech> Yorokobi: dash is compatible with sh
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Daisuke_Ido> dash is posix compatible, but it's not compatible with bash
<Daisuke_Ido> (again, authors, remember #!/bin/bash)
<angasule> HomeRoey: make sure no channel is muted (bottom shows MM instead of a number) and raise the volume of /all/ channels
<runlevelten> Posix is less important than bash for compatibility's sake, in my opinion.
<graft> blah... why would you WANT arts to be running?
<Daisuke_Ido> that was a huge problem with the unreal tournament install script
<angasule> HomeRoey: also, for testing sound, go to Settings->sound and use one of the 'sound test' buttons
<Daisuke_Ido> so i did dpkg-reconfigure dash
<angasule> graft: compatibility with crappy programs
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<graft> angasule: there's no program i know of that requires arts
<graft> i think arts ought to be considered deprecated
<graft> it hasn't been under active development for eons
<jacou> hihi
<morphinex> jhutchins: fixed the dpkg problem
<angasule> so, back to the reason I showed up here, how the heck do I activate the framebuffer? I have no /dev/fb0 , I have an nvidia (7600 GT) card
<morphinex> jhutchins: turns out that it was fixed by just restarting
<angasule> graft: it is, KDE4 won't have it any more
<angasule> graft: most programs these days use alsa anyway, I think
<graft> yeah... so i don't know why kubuntu enables it by default, especially since so many other apps don't play nicely with it
<incorrect> what do i need to install to play dvd's ?
<HomeRoey> angasule:  the digital-out channels are not muted
<angasule> HomeRoey: analog out works?
<HomeRoey> angasule:  like I said, Amarok's frequency analyzer fires away happily, I just don't hear sound.  It happened after I re-set the system.
<angasule> !DVD | incorrect
<ubotu> incorrect: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<HomeRoey> angasule:  I don't know, I only have a digital receiver on the tuner
<angasule> HomeRoey: ah, ok, so the current hardware setup used to work under kubuntu?
<HomeRoey> right
<HomeRoey> But now even when I alsactl restore /etc/asound.conf, it still doesn't work.
<graft> is fb support built into the kernel?
<runlevelten> graft: there is functionality that needs to be extracted from arts and put elsewhere before it can be deprecated.
<angasule> runlevelten: like what? I'm curious :)
<HomeRoey> angasule:  For what it's worth, I recall seeing previously /two/ digital out channels where I can select the input source (PCM, etc.)
<graft> runlevelten: yeah, me too... i haven't found any
<HomeRoey> hey graft, long time no see
<graft> runlevelten: i mean it's primary use is software mixing, but we've had alsa dmix to do that for years
<hammer_> hi there
<Karti> Hi all, I know using Konqueror that when you type in stuff like font etc you can see the fonts personal or system, is there a list of commands that you can use in there?
<angasule> HomeRoey: frankly I don't know much about the subject, I know I hate alsamixer :)
<graft> err, hi, HomeRoey
<hammer_> question about wine
<hammer_> i've installed guitar pro 5 under wine
<hammer_> now i've all fonts in wine changed to notes =)
<angasule> hammer_: sounds like fun
<mm_202> Hey guys, quick question.  I have some software, but dont know where to put it in the fs tree.  I was told to _never_ put it under /usr.  Why not?  Second question, seems that /opt would be the place, but its empty, why?
<hammer_> yeah, looks funny but totally unusable
<angasule> hammer_: try asking in #winehq , though
<familiaok> hi guys
<graft> angasule: as far as i can tell, the ubuntu kernel has fb support, you just need to enable it at boot time
<angasule> hammer_: invite people over and pretend you can read that :)
<angasule> graft: how? :)
<WaxyFresh> i accidetally kill my kmenu how do i restart it?
<vzduch> mm_202: what software?
<hammer_> =)
<hammer_> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> WaxyFresh: kicker
<WaxyFresh> thanks
<graft> angasule: erm... do hwinfo --framebuffer, pick a mode, and put in a kernel option for vga=<yourmodehere>
<graft> angasule: in your /boot/grub/menu.lst, that is... then do your usual grub updating nonsense, reboot, etc.
<mm_202> vzduch:  its SyncEngine, trying to sync my WM5 PDA to linux...  major pain in the ass.
<vzduch> never heard of
<graft> angasule: alternatively vga=ask MIGHT list available modes, but i don't really remember how that works
<DaSkreech> Karti: yes
<mm_202> I was told by the maintainer to just leave it where it was, but its in ~/tmp  and I dont want to keep it there
<angasule> graft: funny thing is I tried vga=normal
<mm_202> but basically, is thre a pref of where to put in apps?
<familiaok> that program that make easy installation.. how did it call?
<Karti> DaSkreech: is there a link available :)
<graft> angasule: yeh i don't think that works, it needs an actual mode number
<Tomi-idle> oh btw. how can i get a ~50 line tty?
<angasule> graft: actually vga=normal tends to always work, just looks awful heh
<vzduch> mm_202: as to /usr, that is commonly used for software you install from the repos _only_, you could place it in /opt or in /usr/local or somewhere in your /home
<familiaok> anyone can help me?
<mm_202> vzduch:  thank you, I was just curious about that.
<graft> angasule: apparently that's how you disable the framebuffer, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Daisuke_Ido> i use /home/username/bin
<graft> angasule: what do you want it for, anyway? a nifty penguin? movies in the shell?
<angasule> graft: funny, hwinfo is /totally/ broken, it seems they forgot to use \n or something
<angasule> graft: qtopia core
<angasule> going to try something
<bonesss> hi guys
<bonesss> a need help
<bonesss> how did call that program that make easy installation?
<vzduch> bonesss: ?
<waylandbill> mm_202: you can put applications where you like. I tend to follow the debian package guidelines or use /usr/local/...
<vzduch> [offtopic]  Studio Brussel (Belgium) plays Best of 90s
<bonesss> vzduch: type automatix
<fade_linux> good evenin
<vzduch> !automatix | bonesss
<ubotu> bonesss: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bonesss> it's another
<fade_linux> anyone knows how i can force my widescreen external lcd to run on 1366x768 with dual head setup
<graft> bonesss: you mean aptitude? or some such?
<Yorokobi> bonesss, apt-get? aptitude? synaptic? adept?
<Daisuke_Ido> !easybuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easybuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<bonesss> BINGO!!!
<bonesss> synaptic
<bonesss> tks Yorokobi
<fade_linux> i read that the i810 driver has got 915 \resolution implemented now
<graft> bonesss: try adept, it's the KDE flavor
<Yorokobi> np, bonesss.
<bonesss> graft: i'm usin' it
<Daisuke_Ido> stick with synaptic, it's not as borked :)
<graft> haha
<bonesss> =)
<waylandbill> bonesss: but don't think that you have to be limited to gui.. there's aptitude or even apt-cache/apt-get.
<graft> stick with apt-get, that's always going to work
<Yorokobi> adept is the first thing I purge after clean installs
<DaSkreech> Karti: it's somewhere ... trying to find it
<angasule> vga=ask only gave me text modes to choose from, and even the text mode I chose wasn't set
<Karti> DaSkreech: Many thanks
<bonesss> waylandbill: yes, i know that
<fade_linux> !915resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anthronaut> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bonesss> just more one question... how those is it better?
<angasule> haha I was thinking of creating a distro with the name Works For Me :P
<fade_linux> does anyoneknow the paramenter in xorg.conf to force a resolution like done in 915resolution?
<fade_linux> parameter* even
<anthronaut> I'd prefer: WorkForMe!
<Yorokobi> angasule, how funny would that be if the distro didn't work? :)
<angasule> Yorokobi: well, it might not work for you, but... it Works For Me :P
<Yorokobi> hehehe
<graft> angasule: you got nothing out of hwinfo --framebuffer?
<bonesss> fade_linux: section screen
<ruzzz> tell me my IP please!
<angasule> graft: it outputs something, but always on the same line and then the prompt writes over it, so basically it has output, it's just invisible
<graft> ruzzz: which IP, your WAN IP or your LAN IP?
<angasule> graft: using | less doesn't help, either
<CrypTom> hi all, do I need to install a special package in order to rip & encode audio cds with k3b to mp3?
<ruzzz> WAN
<graft> ruzzz: http://whatismyip.com
<fade_linux> !i810 driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CrypTom> I've lots of choices, but not mp3
<Daisuke_Ido> CrypTom: why yes, yes you do
<Daisuke_Ido> !search k3b
<ubotu> Found: burners, k3b
<angasule> !restricted | CrypTom
<ubotu> CrypTom: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<graft> angasule: hrm... yeah it does that for me, but then it outputs actual info after that
<ruzzz> sanx
<waylandbill> that happened all the time when I was a windows programmer. It always worked for me. :-)
<angasule> graft: well... it Doesn't Work For Me ;)
<graft> angasule: what's your card?
<angasule> graft: nvidia geforce 7600 GT
<angasule> graft: funny thing, is that when kubuntu boots it's using the framebuffer...
<graft> angasule: hey, that's true... what gives?
<waylandbill> (if it only always did for everyone else) :-D
<graft> maybe that bootsplash thing has special hooks
<TheGateKeeper> CrypTom, To burn mp3's using K3b you will need to install libk3b2-mp3
<CrypTom> TheGateKeeper: thanks, i've got this library installed, but k3b does not present mp3 in the drop-down list
<fade_linux> !i810 modesetting
<bonesss> synaptic, automatix, adept... what to use?
<fade_linux> !i810modesetting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810modesetting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fade_linux> argh
<anthronaut> bonesss: synaptic or adept - it's up to you
<fade_linux> is modesetting implemented now in the latest kubuntu release?
<TheGateKeeper> CrypTom, well in truth it was a titbit I picked up, never actually tried to do that myself
<nicolai_> CrypTom: If you can't get K3B to work I would recommend KAudioCreator
<ruzzz> what is it mailto:ruzzz@199-2-207-82.pool.ukrtel.net ?
<bonesss> anthronaut: i'm using adept, but dont have many programs
<waylandbill> bonesss: automatix isn't a package manager... If you can use a package manager, automatix is a mute point really.
<CrypTom> nicolai_: thanks, that seems to work!
<bonesss> hum ;\
<anthronaut> bonesss: synaptic and adept are the same thing. synaptic is the GNOME graphical user interface, whereas adept is the interface for KDE for a command line tool called apt.
<waylandbill> and apt is itself a front-end for dpkg.
<DaSkreech> Karti: kinfocenter -> Protocols
<bonesss> hum
<anthronaut> bonesss: you can use either of them and get the same result, it's up to your taste.
<bonesss> i didn't know
<Karti> DaSkreech: Thank you very much, great help
<anthronaut> bonesss: don't worry :-)
<bonesss> ;D
<bonesss> i'm gonna install automatix
<bonesss> and i'll use both
<bonesss> automatix and adept
<anthronaut> bonesss: As was mentioned before, it's not a really good idea to use automatix. It can cause damage to your system.
<waylandbill> bonesss: automatix has been known to break things.
<TheGateKeeper> CrypTom, update my info if KAudioCreator works for you :/
<bonesss> i still dont understand the cause
<waylandbill> bonesss: if you have a queston how to perform a task, you can always ask for assistance... then you wouldn't need automatix to do it for you.
<CrypTom> TheGateKeeper: sorry, I did no understand what you meant with your last remark
<bauer> hey how do i install g++
<graft> bauer: the usual way, sudo apt-get install g++
<nicolai_> TheGateKeeper: KAudioCreator doesn't make K3B work if that is what you meant. It is a separate application designed for ripping CD's
<TheGateKeeper> CrypTom, I have a little web site with bit & pieces of useful info, & as you said KAudioCreator I updated the info
<bauer> thx , but it fails with "g++: Depends: g++-4.0 (>= 4.0.3) but it is not going to be installed"
<TheGateKeeper> nicolai_, yes I realize that :/
<CrypTom> TheGateKeeper: ok
<stepmanic> can anyone point me to a walkthrou for installing xgl\beryl on kubuntu feisty?
<nosrednaekim> stepmanic: hey! hows it going?
<TheGateKeeper> bonesss, what are you trying to do?
<waylandbill> bonesss: it's a third party app that doesn't necessarily work closely with the package/repo maintainers. This can cause depenency issues if the timing is not right.
<Yorokobi> stepmanic, the beryl-project.org website has tutorials.
<nosrednaekim> stepmanic: I know where there is one.... I'll find it
<graft> bauer: do sudo apt-get install g++-4.0 and see why that fails
<stepmanic> nosrednaekim: well. i got everything installed and set up xgl, BUT.. when i logged in i just got the gray screen with the "x"cursor.. then everything goes black and stop responding -.-'
<bonesss> the problem is that there're things that the adept have none
<bauer> graft: it says "g++-4.0: Depends: libstdc++6-4.0-dev (= 4.0.3-1ubuntu5) but it is not going to be installed"
<stepmanic> since it was a clean install  i just reinstalled ubuntu and thought i should start over fresh^^
<bonesss> example: codecs for real media, flash for firefox
<Yorokobi> bauer, try 'sudo aptitude install g++-4.0' it should auto-select the dependencies for you
<DaSkreech> !b-e | bauer
<ubotu> bauer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nosrednaekim> stepmanic: what directions were you following?
<graft> bauer: keep chasing it until you get the real reason...
<stepmanic> mmh.. 2 sec
<TheGateKeeper> bonesss, adept & synaptic are both gui front ends for apt-get, IMO synaptic is much better than adept
<waylandbill> bonesss: but the ubuntu wiki has instructions for installing those things.
<nosrednaekim> stepmanic: did you install the ati drivers already?
<DaSkreech> bauer: read that. One command to run them all
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: Why?
<TheRealInsane> Can anybody help me?
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bauer> thx for now i am gonna do some reading :o)
<stepmanic> nosrednaekim: yeh i did, but i havent this time.. this is a clean, newly updated install,, so i have 2 start over
<nosrednaekim> stepmanic: ok, install that before we get started.
<TheRealInsane> I have a problem with Kubuntu
<graft> !ask | TheRealInsane
<ubotu> TheRealInsane: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheGateKeeper> DaSkreech, well I had adept crash on me when I used tried to install mutiple applications, & if you try to install java you can easily show a terminal when they want you to agree to the licence
<TheRealInsane> Well, I start Kubuntu normally, and all I get is a blank command prompt in which I can type anything and nothing gets executed.
<bonesss> TheRealInsane: if u tell for us what's your problem, maybe we can to help
<TheRealInsane> If I start Kubuntu in error-trapping mode (or whatever) I get a normal Linux command Prompt or w/e
<Yorokobi> TheRealInsane, are you using a liveCD or an actual install?
<bonesss> TheGateKeeper: do u think better i use synaptic for kde than adept?
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: I guess i'm sorry about the previous they have fixed the latter
<TheGateKeeper> DaSkreech, I don't have the latest version of kubuntu, but when I originally used adept it looked like a crap attempt at reinventing the wheel
<TheRealInsane> Yorokobi: LiveCD works flawlessly for me, but I installed from it
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: :)
<stepmanic> nosreadnaekim: hm, wich driver should i install.. im kinda a big noob on this area^^ just know the basics for linux-use
<DaSkreech> Don't blink with Open source
<TheGateKeeper> bonesss, personal opinion yes!
<Yorokobi> TheRealInsane, did you change your video settings in xorg.conf or are you using a vanilla install now?
<TheRealInsane> Basically what I did to produce the error is  Log out and restart XServer
<TheRealInsane> Since then I've been unable to boot Kubuntu anymore
<TheRealInsane> Because I changed a setting involving my second monitor
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: YOu can boot but can't get X ?
<bonesss> TheGateKeeper: ok, i'll do it
<stepmanic> nosrednaekim: i have a ati 200m card, if it helps ^^
<nicolai_> DaSkreech, TheGateKeeper: A lot of functionality from Synaptic has been included in Adept in the Feisty release. They are not that different anymore.
<TheRealInsane> DaSkreech: Well, I can't boot now anymore
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: Where does it stop?
<nosrednaekim> stepmanic: get the restricted-manager with "sudo apt-get restricted-manager" and then "kdesu restricted-manager"
<TheRealInsane> I get the loading screen, then I get heaps of unreadable text (too fast), then I get that blank screen in which I can type stuff but do nothing
<nosrednaekim> stepmanic: I remember that from yesterday or whenever.
<Yorokobi> TheRealInsane, when you get the blank screen, can you use Alt-F1 to get a console prompt?
<rojanu> Hi I am going to buy a desktop probably from Dell any recomendetions?
<runlevelten> Oh My God I can't stop laughing. I just had a conversation with an SuSE guy who was scoffing at apt.
<TheRealInsane> Haven't tested, didn't know that combo (new linux user)
<teresa_> vaio rocks
<teresa_> ;-)
<runlevelten> SuSE. Scoffing at apt!!! lmao.
* runlevelten points at ZMD and laughs hysterically.
<TheRealInsane> What should I enter in the console prompt to start the graphical interface?
<teresa_> startx i guess TheRealInsane
<Yorokobi> TheRealInsane, startx or 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'
* waylandbill rpm makes me want to vomit (although I guess it has its place in the world)
<stepmanic> how do u register on channel? ^^
<TheRealInsane> K, let me test that
<TheRealInsane> Cya
<TheGateKeeper> nicolai_, well if there is an easy upgrade path to the next LTS version I'll take another look
<nosrednaekim> rojanu: get a good graphics card and a gig of ram
<Yorokobi> TheRealInsane, I'm guessing the xorg.conf has some invalid/bad entries causing X to fail to start
<nosrednaekim> for a channel? this channel doesn't need registration.
<nosrednaekim> !register | stepmanic
<ubotu> stepmanic: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<DaSkreech> !register
<vbgunz> I have a question I been meaning to bring up. if I choose the *other* mode during bootup (safe, rescue, something) I log in as root without a password... how do I password protect it OR is it meant to have no password at all?
<rojanu> nosradnaekim, thanks but I don't want to end up like your & my aspire 5050 with to many incompatibilities
<vbgunz> teresa_: you own a vaio?
<Yorokobi> vbgunz, it is meant to not have a password.
<nosrednaekim> rojanu: wait...how did you know....
<vbgunz> Yorokobi: can I password protect it?
<teresa_> yes vbgunz
<rojanu> I have got posts on your site
<Silent_G> hmm
* anthronaut 's off. Good night/morning/day everybody.
<teresa_> hi anthronaut
<Silent_G> can someone explain me how the swap works?
<Yorokobi> vbgunz, you can give root a password but I don't know if the single user boot will bother with it. A better solution is to password protect grub and/or the BIOS
* genii sips a coffee
<Silent_G> :p
<nosrednaekim> rojanu: AH! well, nvidias don't have any problems.
<anthronaut> hi and bye teresa :-)
<vbgunz> Yorokobi: thank you, I will look into grub
<vbgunz> :)
<Yorokobi> vbgunz, np
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: password protect grub
<rojanu> nosrednaekim: have you tried to get your wireless key and others to work?
<DaSkreech> Silent_G: Same way it works on Windows
<Silent_G> O_o
<Silent_G> i didnt have a swap partition on windows
<rojanu> nosrednaekim: I have my wireless working with madwifi
<Silent_G> :o
<nosrednaekim> rojanu: yeah everything works here, Gutsy actually supports my wireless right off.
<DaSkreech> Silent_G: you have a .swp files
<nosrednaekim> rojanu: ah, well, mine never worked until I loaded gutsy
<Silent_G> yeah but i dont know how the thing works
<Silent_G> even on windblows :S
<rojanu> nosrednoekim: well, I got it to work by actually getting acer_hk to turn it on
<DaSkreech> Silent_G: you can only have so much RAM in the computer but you can havea huge amount of Hard drive space
<runlevelten> Silent_G: memory is swapped out to disk to maximise the effective memory of the machine.
<genii> Silent_G: Basically, when the computer needs more temporary space it uses a disk or file as if it was memory
<waylandbill> there's a swap file, not a partition, in windows but it functions similar... a non-movable region of the drive dedicated to simulating physical memory.
<Silent_G> hmm
<DaSkreech>  the OS makes use of the hard drive to offload thigns that are not being used right now to the hard drive so that those thigns which aer running actively can make more use of the ram
<nosrednaekim> rojanu: interesting,acer_hk never worked for me.
<Silent_G> so its like, when there isnt enough ram it takes the swap file?
<rojanu> nosrednaekim: I think I posted something about it on your site? if I am not wrong
<DaSkreech> Silent_G: Oversimplified but yeah
<nosrednaekim> rojanu: yeah, I think you did
<Silent_G> yeah
<waylandbill> Silent_G: exactly. It's a replacement for lack of physical ram.
<Silent_G> i keep things simple
<Silent_G> lol
<Silent_G> hmm
<Silent_G> but isnt it a bit imposible to have 1GB of programmes running?
<Silent_G> :s
<genii> nope. Try rendering something large sometime
<Yorokobi> !swap | Silent_G
<ubotu> Silent_G: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<teresa_> or close to 100% your cpu working
<angasule>  I have a GF 7600GT, I can't get the framebuffer to work, the closest I got is with "vga=792 video=vesa" which does result in /dev/fb0 but the consoles are garbled, trying without video=vesa doesn't create a /dev/fb0 at all, I've googled to goatse and back and can't find a proper parameter combo
<JOEYYYYYY> can you change the hz of your monitor in kubuntu?
<Silent_G> hmm
<Silent_G> how can i make a swap file instead of swap partition ?
<DaSkreech> Silent_G: No quite easy. You can have one program taking that much
<Yorokobi> !info onswap
<ubotu> Package onswap does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Yorokobi> Silent_G, check the man pages for swapon/swapoff
<DaSkreech> Silent_G: Yeah You can
<TheRealInsane> Still won't work:
<TheRealInsane> I pressed Alt + F1 to go into the console, and entered "startx"
<Yorokobi> TheRealInsane, you have to log in first
<TheRealInsane> Basically it gave me an error message: "Entity is already running"
<nosrednaekim> rojanu: anyway, I like the looks of the Ubuntu dell.
<TheRealInsane> I logged in
<TheRealInsane> Once into root, once into my user
<TheRealInsane> same results
<Yorokobi> TheRealInsane, what about 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart' ?
<TheRealInsane> I'll try that now
<Silent_G> DaSkreech, 1 programme taking 1GB? O_o
<TheRealInsane> Gotta write it down >.<
<rojanu> nosrednoekim: I was on the phone with dell US but they don't ship to london
<genii> !info swapon
<ubotu> Package swapon does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<genii> hmm
<nosrednaekim> london.... lol. try system76?
<Yorokobi> genii, swapon/swapoff are commands, not packages of their own
<genii> Yorokobi: Thought it was worth a shot :)
<Yorokobi> heh
<rojanu> I don't know what is that, enlighten me please? ok just checked
<rojanu> I did not know them
<genii> Silent_G: Usually it's not one single program taking a gig. It's like you have 20 things open that all take a certain amount of resources each to run
<Yorokobi> rojanu, system76.com
<rojanu> I am looking at it now, thanks
<Silent_G> yes genii but DaSkreech said 1 programme could take 1 gig :o
<genii> Silent_G: The program diff can take up to the size of the file being examined
<enebro> hello
<genii> so a diff on 2 dvd iso could take 4.7 Gb
<AhDiCt3D> anyone gotten the intel 4965AGBN to work on linux?
<solarwaver> anyone knows how i put back the grub?
<zimmo> how can I calc my mask width?
<Silent_G> ic :S
<Daisuke_Ido> AhDiCt3D: use intel's official driver
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Ido, Is there a .deb?
<mrksbrd> jhutchins u there??
<nosrednaekim> !grub | solarwaver
<ubotu> solarwaver: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> AhDiCt3D: i don't think so, yet
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Ido, i just went through the howto it doesnt wokr.
<AhDiCt3D> work*
<Daisuke_Ido> well that's not good
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: beatcha to it ;)
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Ido, Ive tried everything i just got this laptop hoping it could but it cant
<mrksbrd> what commands do i do to untar a file?
<solarwaver> thanx ubutu
<Daisuke_Ido> AhDiCt3D: that makes me sad
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the chipset in the laptop i'm ordering :(
<genii> mrksbrd: Depends on the file ending. like .tar  .tar.gz  or so on
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Ido, I guess im going back to Vista then
<Daisuke_Ido> i may have to rethink that
<Daisuke_Ido> let me look
<Daisuke_Ido> http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=howto-iwlwifi
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Ido, What laptop? I have the Asus G1S
<Daisuke_Ido> that the howto you followed?
<mrksbrd> tar.gz
<AhDiCt3D> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> AhDiCt3D: dell inspiron
<AhDiCt3D> psh man get an Asus
<Daisuke_Ido> or an HP pavilion
<AhDiCt3D> no
<AhDiCt3D> Asus
<Daisuke_Ido> i hate asus.
<mrksbrd> this is my scond day using Linux, so pls exuse me
<AhDiCt3D> Asus is the best
<zimmo> does anybody know about SHOREWALL configuration?
<Daisuke_Ido> i've always hated asus
<genii> mrksbrd: if tar.gz (most common)     then  sudo tar -xvzf tararchivename.tar.gz
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Ido, Why do you hate asus>
<Daisuke_Ido> and if that doesn't work, it's not the best, is it?
<Daisuke_Ido> the quality of anything i've ever bought from asus has been horrible
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not dropping over a grand on a laptop whose quality i don't trust
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Ido, exact oppsosite for me ive been using asus my whole life
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Ido, Best tech support ive ever had
<Daisuke_Ido> i also looked at toshiba
<Daisuke_Ido> certainly a possibility
<genii> AhDiCt3D: Same here
<mrksbrd> ok let me try it, what I'm trying to do is get my wifi card working
<zimmo> does anybody where is the ZONES configuration file?
<Daisuke_Ido> AhDiCt3D: what model laptop?
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> g1s
<genii> mrksbrd: In that case if this tar file is something you think you need to get your wifi going, ask instead about: How do I get <such and such wifi card> working ?
<mrksbrd> here is the msg I got...........
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Ido, Asus G1S
<mrksbrd> tar: firefox-2.0.0.6.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Daisuke_Ido> the G2P looks nice
<Daisuke_Ido> i would actually consider it if their warantee is good enough
<Daisuke_Ido> 2-year limited global hardware warranty
<Daisuke_Ido> looks nice
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Ido, It is a great laptop...
<genii> mrksbrd: If you see this file on your desktop, then do first: cd ~/Desktop                  and then the tar -xvzf firefox-2.0.0.6.tar.gz
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Ido, I'll just go out and buy a supported wireless card and wait a while for the pkgs to get updated it works under gutsy not feisty though
<XcercaX> is this the official Kubuntu channel ?
<genii> put the word sudo before tar, incidentally
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<genii> mrksbrd: Installing firefox will not make your wifi work, incidentally
<Daisuke_Ido> AhDiCt3D: what's the price range?
<Daisuke_Ido> because i can't see a way to purchase direct from asus
<Daisuke_Ido> http://usa.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1666&l1=5&l2=133&l3=455&l4=0
<Daisuke_Ido> THAT looks nice
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Ido, i got mine from best buy $1750
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Ido, mine has an HDMI port 2gb ram core2duo 2.0ghz real nice
<Daisuke_Ido> i have issues with best buy -_-  and i will never deal with the geek squad
<genii> Yes, Best Buy = evil
<mrksbrd> yes i realize that, just figured attempting to install firefox would be easier than attempting to get a piece of hardware to work......baby steps
<Daisuke_Ido> mrksbrd: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<genii> mrksbrd: Ah, so practicing :)
<mrksbrd> 2nd day with linux!!!!
<Daisuke_Ido> mrksbrd: then congratulations
<mrksbrd> coming ovr from windows, so this is all greek to me
<Daisuke_Ido> you're making an effort to learn, which is 100x more than most users would do.
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Ido, they were crappy i must agree tried to get us to buy all this crap but we just wanted the laptop cuz they are nearby and if we got probs we got a lawyer standing buy and all
<mrksbrd> i'm just glad there are helpful ppl here....lol
<Semilios> Hi
<Semilios> I just started the Kubuntu 7.04 Live CD
<AhDiCt3D> How the heck do i just fdisk my damn drive i got 2 partitions locked
<mrksbrd> ok brb, let me se if i can get this to work
<Semilios> when using the live cd on my laptop, there was an INSTALL ICon
<Semilios> on the desktop
<Semilios> but on this machine there is no INSTALL Icon
<Semilios> whats wrong_
<Semilios> can I start the install wiyard with a command from the shell?
<zimmo> where can i create zones on Linux?!
#kubuntu 2007-08-01
<Scorpaen> adept installer - how do i set it to ask me more configure questions during pkg install?
<Scorpaen> or is that dpkg?
<mrksbrd> ok the sudo apt-get command was easy enough
<Semilios> HELLO _
<Semilios> Sorry its important
<nosredna> stepmanic: hey,sorry,
<Semilios> what command starts the install wizard??
<zimmo> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Semilios> I got no INSTALL ICON on the Desktop
<nosredna> IRC kicked me off, and then I couldn't get back on..
<AhDiCt3D> afk
<nicolai_> !patience | Semilios
<ubotu> Semilios: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nosredna> stepmanic: I cannot talk via PM.
<stepmanic> nosredna: ah ok:)
<nicolai_> Semilios: Click the blue K
<nosredna> stepmanic: so save that file...
<mrksbrd> ok next ?.....I have an intel pro 2200bg wireless card I need to get working.....any ideas genii?????????
<stepmanic> well, ive done that^
<Semilios> nicolai_: and then?
<Scorpaen> dpkg -- how do i get it to ask me more questions during package install? i did it once now i can't remember. i've re-installed
<nosredna> stepmanic: ok... then run "sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh"
<nicolai_> Semilios: If you are still using the live-cd the icon should appear somewhere in the menu. Probably in system.
<stepmanic> nosredna: done
<nicolai_> Semilios: If you have already installed the install icon is no longer there since it isn't necessary
<Semilios> nicolai_: its not installed yet
<Semilios> found the icon
<Semilios> thank you
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: Welcome!
<Dragnslcr> Don't suppose anyone here has worked with kvm? When I try to start a virtual machine, it hangs at "Loading..." and uses 100% of one of my CPU cores
<nicolai_> Semilios: No problem. I tried the same thing with Dapper
<DaSkreech> Semilios: Live CD?
<stepmanic> nosredna: now then:P?
<DaSkreech> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosredna> stepmanic: ok I have to look for something on my computer
<stepmanic> nosredna: sure, ill be here waiting then :)
<nosredna> sorry this is taking so long,I'm doing some other things off of my computer
<genii> mrksbrd: Looking for a comprehensive tutorial
<stepmanic> nosredns: no problem:) just gald to get someone to walk me throu this!
<Dragnslcr> DaSkreech- already posted on ubuntuforums.org and I'm in #kvm. No luck yet
<mrksbrd> i just need to learn the basic commands an what each is used for
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: You can ask in #ubuntu as well. It's not a kde issue
<Dragnslcr> DaSkreech- yeah, I tried once last night and nobody answered. I might try again
<Dragnslcr> Apparently Google likes ubuntuforums.org. Search for "kvm loading hang" and my thread is the fourth result
<nosredna> hey everyone.... where is the kdm sessions file found?
<genii> mrksbrd: This one is pretty straightforward: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/03/27/9-how-to-ipw2200-getting-intel-pro-wireless-2200-bg-to-work-on-debian-ubuntu
<mrksbrd> ok ty
<nosredna> never mind
<apecat> I have a kubuntu edgy machine (an hp laptop) that has satrted to shut down all the time right after startup
<apecat> any known issues?
<graft> put your battery back in!
<nosredna> stepmanic: ok run this "kdesu kate /etc/X11/sessions/xgl.desktop"
<graft> apecat: does it get to boot stage? did you drop it? overheat it?
<nosredna> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mrksbrd> genii have you ever tried to get an aircard to work on linux?
<graft> apecat: does it make weird beeping noises before it shuts down?
<stepmanic> nosredna: done
<apecat> no, everything's normal. it gets past booting, and i'm (or more accurately, my now hysterical sister x( ) able to log in
<nosredna> ok.
<apecat> but after a minute or two it shuts down, in a controlled way
<genii> mrksbrd: No. I don't use wireless much myself.
<apecat> as if i'd run shutdown -h or pressing the kde shutdown button
<nosredna> any hotkeys you might have pressed?
<apecat> nope
<nosredna> stepmanic:  ok, put this in that file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32093/
<nosredna> without the line #'s ofcourse
<nicolai_> apecat: Have you tried using the Live-cd  to see if it is a clean issue?
<apecat> hmm, could try
<stepmanic> nosredna: done
<graft> apecat: is this on battery, or plugged in?
<apecat> plugged in
<graft> apecat: does ACPI report the battery being plugged in correctly?
<stepmanic> nosredna: cant save
<JOEYYYYYY> Im new to kubuntu but i just downloaded limewire for linux and its a .deb file. What i install it with.
<nosredna> stepmanic: did you run KDESU kate?
<stepmanic> ye
<graft> JOEYYYYYY: install gtk-gnutella instead, it's much lighter and faster than limewire, it's free software, and it doesn't require java
<apecat> graft: how do i check that from a command line?
<JOEYYYYYY> ok thanks
<graft> apecat: cat /proc/acpi/battery/something
<apecat> k
<stepmanic> nosredna: Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available
<x_link> Hi..
<BluesKaj> JOEYYYYYY, type./ in front of the filename in the terminal
<ZombB> Hi everybody!
<stepmanic> nosredna: and i have plenty^^
<demperor> hi
<demperor> wussup
<nosredna> stepmanic: yeah,well did you run "kdesu kate <file location>"?
<demperor> so why amarok isn't playihg wma files?
<x_link> For Windows there is a couple of programs like EasyTune5m Everest, CPU-Z etc. that shows the cpu-clock RAM speed, VCore, fan rpm etc.
<demperor> you know those from m$$$$$$
<stepmanic> nosredna: yep i did
<x_link> Isn't there any program like that for Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yeah frostwire or whatever it is terrible ...amule is VG
<nosredna> stepmanic: you SURE? redo it.
<x_link> Anybody?
<stepmanic> nosredna: kdesu kate /etc/X11/sessions/xgl.desktop
<nosredna> stepmanic: it saves fine for me.....
<Daisuke_Ido> x_link: all of that info's in /proc somewhere
<JOEYYYYYY> gaft, is it easy installing java for linux?
<stepmanic> nosredna: well, dont here.. and that was a copy-paste of what i wrote ><
<graft> JOEYYYYYY: i've never found it so, but i haven't tried recently
<nosredna> stepmanic: try "sudo vim /etc/X11/sessions/xgl.desktop"
<Daisuke_Ido> x_link: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nosredna> then press "i" for insert mode
<nosredna> paste that stuff
<nosredna> "esc"
<nosredna> and then type ":x" then press enter
<solarwaver> vzduch have u ever try to install grub?
<vzduch> solarwaver: most of the time I let that be handled by the OS installer.. I believe I installed it by hand once
<solarwaver> vzduch how do u install it auto?
<JOEYYYYYY> Man kunbuntu is nice, my school is making us use fedora.
<x_link> Daisuke_Ido: I know that.
<x_link> Daisuke_Ido: I want GUI.
<vzduch> solarwaver: it just gets installed as the last step in the installer
<x_link> That shows the MHz of the RAM etc.
<stepmanic> nosredna: nop :\
<nosredna> stepmanic: same thing?
<solarwaver> of kubuntu?
<stepmanic> nosredna: no, nothing happens
<Daisuke_Ido> kinfocenter?
<nosredna> nothing happens when?
<solarwaver> vzduch ok f..k that how i do it inhand mode ?
<stepmanic> nosredna: ok gonna try again
<graft> wow... i've never seen kinfocenter before
<graft> how neat
<graft> hmm... how... basic, actually
<Daisuke_Ido> graft: yeah, it's just a gui frontend for the info you can get from /proc
<stepmanic> nosredna: no i cant save it no mather what i try :s
<pedja> anyubody from serbia here?
<Morthy> Heh, I've been using Ubuntu for around 6 hours for the first time, and apparently I'm using around 99% of my ram, but everything seems to be running smoothly.. is this normal?
<pedja> anybody who can help me with something
<stepmanic> nosredna: now it say i should remove the swap-file
<graft> Morthy: yep, normal... linux doesn't really do well at reporting memory usage
<Morthy> Ah ok, cheers
<Morthy> Sysinfo for 'jonathan-desktop': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz at 3200 MHz (6400 bogomips), HD: 180/260GB, RAM: 994/1011MB, 138 proc's, 6.21h up
<Morthy> ^^
<Pardalz> hello...
<Pardalz> i need some help :>
<BluesKaj> !ask | pedja, Pardalz
<ubotu> pedja, Pardalz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pardalz> ?o
<Pardalz> :o
<Pardalz> ok..
<nosredna> stepmanic: what does it say when you try to ":x->enter"?
<pedja> well
<Pardalz> i dont know how to mount my hd in ubuntu ?>
<pedja> i cant connect to #krstarica
<pedja> anybody who can help?
<Pardalz> ;x
<stepmanic> nosredna: nothing at all.. it hangs. and now i cant start it again cause of swap-file
<jacob> i am a new user to ubuntu, can somebody teach me how to change my splash window when i log in my account?
<Daisuke_Ido> pedja: what network is that on?
<BluesKaj> what is #krstarica?
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: not a freenode channel
<pedja> irc.krstarica.com
<BluesKaj> yeah , no kidding
<pedja> or irc.krstrica.net
<graft> jacob: your KDE splash window?
<Daisuke_Ido> so connect to it
<pedja> it is a web site
<jacob> graft: well i'm on ubuntu, gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> irc.* implies irc server, not website.
<graft> jacob: well, you're in #kubuntu, might wanna try #ubuntu, eh
<Daisuke_Ido> he's looking to change the gdm splash
<BluesKaj> not implies , it means that :)
<jacob> graft: i don't find one for ubuntu, that's how i ended up here
<graft> even so...
<Pardalz> help me plis?
<Pardalz> :>
<jacob> graft: but let me double check
<Daisuke_Ido> jacob: #ubuntu
<jacob> graft: there's no ubuntu or i don't know how to do it
<nosredna> stepmanic: wow...
<BluesKaj> Pardalz, type mount in the konsole
<Pardalz> just that?
<Daisuke_Ido> jacob: /join #ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> just type that
<Daisuke_Ido> in here
<Dragnslcr> jacob- it's the same network, just join #ubuntu instead of #kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> remember the slash
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<caboose_1980> click this *ubuntu
<jacob> graft: where do i type that in?
<nosredna> anyone know where the kdm sessions file is stored?
<caboose_1980> #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> the best is the server textbox
<Aleksandersen> Hi, how can I uninstall mysql-common without removing Amarok? I have setup Amarok with a PostgreSQL database. So I do not need MySQL installed. Adept keeps saying I cannot uninstall mysql without removing Amarok. Suggestions?
* Daisuke_Ido clutches his head
<jacob> ah ok thx i got it
<Pardalz> BluesKaj: yes i do..
<Daisuke_Ido> i am trying so SO hard right now
<JOEYYYYYY> when i install adobe flash, should it be a .tar .gz file. .rpm file. for kibuntu 7.04?
<BluesKaj> not rpm , tar.gz
<JOEYYYYYY> what program do i use for that.
<BluesKaj> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Daisuke_Ido> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<graft> isn't flash in the repository somewhere?
<graft> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<JOEYYYYYY> Awesome, thanks.
<BluesKaj> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<BluesKaj> oops
<graft> who's botabusing?
<graft> physician, heal thyself, BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> yeah , really
<BluesKaj> i think the heat is getting to me
<JOEYYYYYY> Ok now i have flashplayer installer -kate
<Pardalz> i need some files from my windows xp..  my HD is sata.. and i dont know how to do that :>
<JOEYYYYYY> what is that.
<stepmanic> nosredna: hmm... kinda stuck atm :s you too?
<nosredna> yeah.
<BluesKaj> Pardalz, this is linux , need help with windows try ##windows
<Pardalz> BluesKaj: no.. i wont use windows anymore..
<stepmanic> nosredna: hmm... kinda stuck atm :s you too?
<Pardalz> i only want my files in the partition
<stepmanic> nosredna: ops.. what about /usr/share/xsessions/?
<nosredna> just about to suggets that!
<graft> Pardalz: you can mount the drive, probably
<BluesKaj> Pardalz, you can use ntfs-3g amd ntfs-config to access windows partitions
<stepmanic> :P
<BluesKaj> from linux
<nosredna> stepmanic: yeah, make a file in there called xgl.desktop
<nosredna> and paste that stuff
<CensorBard> So. I'm trying to install KMuddy from a tarball. Extracted the contents, got as far as ./configure, and then I am greeted with a message that my C compiler cannot make executables. Help?
<graft> zuh?
<stepmanic> nosredna: yep done^-^ worked
<graft> CensorBard: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BluesKaj> CensorBard, install build-essential
<Pardalz> BluesKaj: where i type it
<Pardalz> BluesKaj: i try in console
<stepmanic> nosredna: so then what:P?
<Pardalz> BluesKaj: sorry... but im so newbie
<BluesKaj> Pardalz, yes
<graft> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<CensorBard> ....yeah, that might help a lot.
<graft> hrmm
<graft> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<graft> bah
<Pardalz> :o it knows all?
<BluesKaj> that's ok Pardalz , I'm still learning too
<Pardalz> tkx all..
<CensorBard> ...It's asking for X includes. I'm guess that's referring to X window?
<CensorBard> Error message in question: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<stepmanic> nosredna: so... thats it or what^^? nothing more needed?
<graft> CensorBard: sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<nosredna> stepmanic: ok, log out. then there will be a little list button or such, click it and select xgl
<nosredna> then log back in
<stepmanic> ok will do :D
<stepmanic> brb
<nosredna> WAIT!!
<jabba> hello
<jabba> i am trying to mount a nfs-share from a nfs-v3 server
<jabba> sudo mount -v -t nfs 192.168.0.33:/media/hdd/movie /mnt/dreambox/
<jabba> mount to NFS server '192.168.0.33' failed.
<jabba> RPC Error: 15 ( Program not registered )
<JOEYYYYYY> error your acrchitecture x86_64 is not supported by the adobe flash player installer.
<JOEYYYYYY> what architecture do i need then?
<jabba> does anyone know that problem?
<graft> hmm, i know this... you're not running portmap or something
<jabba> graft, portmap is runnign on the client
<graft> or, maybe you don't have permissions to mount that drive?
<jabba> root
<graft> what's your export look like?
<graft> i mean, permissions from the server
<jabba> hmm
<jabba> there is no real export-file
<graft> zuh?
<graft> /etc/exports
<graft> if you don't have that, nothing will work
<jabba> it works
<jabba> from another box
<graft> then you must have it
<sundar_nagarajan> jabba: RPC error seems to indicate portmap is not running. can you check again and/or restart portmap?
<Pardalz> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jabba>  /media/hdd/movie 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0
<jabba> sundar_nagarajan: on the client?
<jabba> i did several times
<stepmanic> nosredna: i could log in this time^^
<graft> jabba: restart the server-side stuff
<sundar_nagarajan> jabba: yes, try restarting /etc/init.d/portmap on the client
<nosredna> great, so I think you are in XGL now
<jabba> i did
<jabba> again
<stepmanic> yep
<Pardalz> !how_edit_Fstab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how_edit_fstab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosredna> try a fglrxinfo, and if it says "direct rendering no" you are!
<jabba> it is a client-side problem
<jabba> from another box i can mount it
<sundar_nagarajan> jabba: there's a command to check what RPCs are active - let me try to find that
<graft> jabba: what's the machine you're mounting from? LAN ip?
<jabba> yes
<jabba> 192.168.0.33 is server
<nosredna> stepmanic: now try running "beryl-xgl" and then "beryl-manager"
<jabba> 192.168.0.30 is kubuntu feisty and connot mount
<nosredna> second command will require you doing a "alt+f2"
<jabba> 192.168.0.55 is another dreambox .. can mount
<sundar_nagarajan> jabba: have you exported to the particular client you are connecting from?
<jabba> see above
<graft> seems like it
<jabba> 192.168.0.0 is allowed
<stepmanic> nosredna: couldnt run beryl-xgl, but i can run beryl-manager
<jabba> it worked before on my pc
<jabba> with debian etch
<graft> are you running statd on the client?
<jabba> now with kubuntu feisty nfs-client rejects working
<nosredna> stepmanic: what happened with beryl-xgl?
<jabba> graf, ps ax | grep statd
<jabba> no statd
<graft> hrmrm...
<graft> do you have hosts.deny and such set up correctly?
<stepmanic> nosredna: command not found
<jabba> what is correctly?
<Pardalz> wht means " The system reported: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc1,"
<jabba> and what if i cheged them?
<graft> well, do you have lines for NFS in there?
<jabba> *changed them
<nosredna> stepmanic: oh, ok. run "beryl" then
<nosredna> I think you are using a newer version than I am
<jabba> graf, oh excuse me
<jabba> statd is runnig
<jabba> on client
<jabba>  /sbin/rpc.statd
<graft> okay... on server, cat /etc/hosts.deny
<graft> and cat /etc/hosts.allow
<graft> see what it says for portmap, etc.
<jabba> hosts.allow:
<nosredna> or just select beryl from a rightclick on beryl-manager->select window manager
<stepmanic> nosredna: hmm.. it started, but all the windowsdecorations dissappeared and i couldnt type anything
<jabba> portmap: 192.168.0.*
<jabba> rpc.mountd: 192.168.0.*
<nosredna> stepmanic: ok, thats fine
<nosredna> start beryl-manager
<jabba> hosts.deny is empty
<graft> well if hosts.deny is empty it's not even in issue
<nosredna> stepmanic: start beryl-manager first, then beryl
<jabba> do i need it?
<graft> eh... if you're paranoid
<jabba> no
<jabba> :D
<jabba> not at home
<stepmanic> i did
<nosredna> stepmanic: when all the title bars disappear, right click on beryl-manager icon->select windowmanager->beryl
<jabba> and hosts.allow is ok?
<graft> is there an ALL: line in there?
<nosredna> stepmanic: and I have to go..... if you have any probelms go to #ubuntu-effects
<jabba> in allow?
<nosredna> bye
<Pardalz> exirt
<stepmanic> nosredna:yeh tnx for all the help:)
<graft> yeah
<sundar_nagarajan> jabba: can you try the following command: rpcinfo -p
<jabba> no
<stepmanic> nosredna: works great now^^
<demperor> hi
<demperor> Spanish learning software for Kubuntu?
<demperor> thanks
<nosredna> stepmanic: all good? GREAT! have fun!
<stepmanic> nosredna: will do:P
<graft> jabba: hrm... well might want to put in a line saying ALL: 192.168.0.
<jabba> sundar_nagarajan: http://nopaste.debianforum.de/6351
<jabba> graft: what do i have to restart after editing hosts.allow?
<jabba> i should eventually mention that the server is nfs v3
<jabba> coould that be ab problem?
<jabba> -b
<graft> nah
<jabba> would have wonderd myself.. witch etch (and afterwards lenny) it workd
<jabba> out of the box.. :(
<jabba> *with etch
<graft> i dunno if you have to restart anything... hosts files usually just work
<sundar_nagarajan> jabba: I am using NFS (though v4) and I do not have anything in /etc/hosts.allow. Used to use NFSv3 earlier and never had anything in hosts.allow there either
<mrksbrd> ok i'm still lost.....i'm trying to install my 2200bg built in wireless card, and i have no clue what to do, i have the driver already, and the firmware update.....what is the first thing i need to do with a tar.gz file(what would be the command to untar it)
<jabba> sundar_nagarajan: strange ...
<graft> as i said, just for the paranoid
<jabba> still the same fault
<Daisuke_Ido> mrksbrd: short answer: man tar
<jabba> rps error: 15
<jabba> erm
<jabba> rpc
<Daisuke_Ido> mrksbrd: long answer: tar -zxvf <filename>
<jabba> sundar_nagarajan: what about http://nopaste.debianforum.de/6351 ?
<jabba> everything ok?
<mrksbrd> everytime i do that it tells me "can't find directory"
<mrksbrd> the file is saved on my desktop in a foldr I created
<Daisuke_Ido> you need to get to that folder then
<graft> jabba, is your other box mounting it okay right now?
<jabba> yes
<mrksbrd> is it a basic cd command?
<jabba> 192.168.0.55 mounts 192.168.0.33
<sundar_nagarajan> jabba: your rpc stuff is up, and looks fine..
<jabba> but my PC (192.168.0.30) cant
<mrksbrd> ex: cd home/username/desktop/intel..........??????????
<jabba> strange, isn't it?
<graft> i'm assuming nfsd is running on the server
<jabba> it _should_ work
<sundar_nagarajan> when you do an exportfs -av on the NFS server do you see messages indicating exporting to 192.168.0.30?
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, do you have a home/yourname folder  ? that's the default folder for installing files
<jabba> /media/hdd/movie
<jabba>                 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0(rw,wdelay,no_root_squash)
<mrksbrd> i download them to my desktop, then put them into a folder after that
<graft> why rw?
<jabba> exports to the whole net 192.168.0.0
<jabba> why not?
<jabba> :D
<redshadowhero> wait... what does 192.168.0.0 do?
<sundar_nagarajan> jabba: hmm.. I have exports enabled on a per host basis... but that should not matter
<jabba> 192.168.0.55 can mount it
<jabba> so 192.168.0.30 should be allowed too
<graft> yeah, all that seems fine
<graft> are you trying to mount it as root?
<jabba> graft
<jabba> sudo
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, downloadthem to/home/yourname ...whatever your name is in the terminal "yourname@pcname
<graft> well, uid 0 anyway...
<jabba> yes
<jabba> i also have an entry in fstab for it
<jabba> fails also :)
<jabba> i surrender.. :(
<HomeRoey> hi again
<jabba> capitulation
<BluesKaj> for example: my pc name is den, my name is kaj so i use the default /home/kaj ...my terminal prompt is kaj@den
<HomeRoey> crimsun:  I had to reset, and the soundcard no longer plays the music.  What's up with this?
<HomeRoey> er
<denny__> i have a compaq presario, and the usb is not showing up - nothing shows in kinfocenter under usb   (or /proc/) ???  works  fine in Windows - seached forums   -    no lead - any suggestions
<graft> jabba: what happens if you do rpcinfo -p 192.168.0.33 from whatsit, the broken client?
<HomeRoey> I have a problem with my on-board via82cxxx sound chip.. amarok is playing but I don't hear anything!  What could be up with this?
<BluesKaj> denny__, in the terminal ' lsusb'
<boris_> anybody knows good p2p dowmload program
<denny__> BluesKaj: it did not return anything when I ran $ lsusb
<BluesKaj> ktorrent
<jabba> graft: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13335/
<jabba> rpcinfo -p 192.168.0.33 from 192.168.0.30
<mrksbrd> ok i moved them to my home dir
<jabba> (the broken client)
<genii> mrksbrd: Put a leading / before the word home
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, now you need to tell the browser where to download
<graft> jabba: umm... strange, no nfs available?
<jabba> yes, indeed...
<jabba> but it should
<jabba> the other client can mount
<graft> nfsd is running on the server?
<jabba> why doesn't the kubutu client see nfsd?
<boris_> how do i use ktorent
<boris_> wher is search
<boris_> and how do i conect
<graft> boris_: should be a little search bar up top
<jabba> boris on bittorent you dont search
<graft> boris_: if you have the latest version
<mrksbrd> ok what is the extract command.........tar
<mrksbrd> ?????
<jabba> anyway...
<jabba> graft: that seems to be the problem
<jabba> but why is it?
<graft> jabba: no weird iptables rules or anything?
<denny__> BluesKaj: is there  some kernel module not being loaded?
<BluesKaj> tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz
<genii> mrksbrd: What is the exact name of the file you have again that you are extracting?
<boris_> no
<jabba> graft: if kubuntu hasn't any by default .. no.
<boris_> i need somehow to conect
<genii> BluesKaj: Yeah but i dunno if tar.gz
<graft> jabba: on the server
<jabba> no
<jabba> it is a DVB-reveiver! ;)
<mrksbrd> hold on
<jabba> *receiver
<graft> DVB receiver?
<boris_> how do i create torent
<boris_> plizzzzzzzzzzz
<graft> do rpcinfo -u <server> nfs
<mrksbrd> ipw2200-1.2.2.tgz
<denny__> any other leads to help debug a usb problem besides lsusb (which returned nothing)?
<boris_> anyone
<jabba> graft:
<jabba> rpcinfo -u 192.168.0.33 nfs
<jabba> rpcinfo: RPC: Program not registered
<jabba> program 100003 is not available
<graft> can you do it from the other thingy? 0.55?
<jabba> doesn't have rpcinfo :(
<echosystm> guys, what is the vlc equivalent in kubuntu?
<jabba> vlc?
<jabba> kaffeine
<echosystm> vlc is gtk
<echosystm> i want to keep everything qt
<jabba> then kaffeine
<graft> echosystm: i like mplayer, try smplayer
<echosystm> cheers
<echosystm> ok, now how about a BASIC mp3 player?
<mrksbrd> genii the file name is ........ipw2200-1.2.2.tgz
<BluesKaj> vlc is vlc in linux as well, echosystm
<echosystm> ?
<BluesKaj> install VLC
<echosystm> i said, vlc is gtk, i dont want to use gtk apps if i can avoid it...
<jabba> i think echosystm is from linux-land
<echosystm> :P
<echosystm> because it means all the extra gtk libs need to be loaded, i'd rather keep everything in qt
<BluesKaj> I think he's strangling himself for some purist reason
<echosystm> kde uses enough memory as it is man :D
<thx1137_> echosystm: XMMS would be a similar to winamp
<graft> gtk is super-light, man
<genii> mrksbrd: OK, then it is   tar -xvzf ipw2200-1.2.2.tgz        if you are in the same directory. Else it is like    tar -xvzf /the/pathname/ipw2200-1.2.2.tgz -C /the/path/where/to/put/the/files
<jabba> i think so too echosystm, the other way round would be a reason
<jabba> but gtk i really light
<thx1137_> as far as mp3's anyways
<jabba> *is
<graft> xmms is ten years out of date...
<jabba> graft: what is better?
<thx1137_> oh really? i'll have to check out gtk.. just started using
<Pardalz> wtf.. i configured my sound.. but
<Pardalz> the player just jump for next track
<echosystm> audacious is a more updated version of xmms
<Pardalz> is not the player
<Pardalz> i used 2
<echosystm> BMP is too, but that is discontinued
<jabba> graft: i can't believe it
<jabba> just rebooted the server
<jabba> and nfs is now showing up in rpcinfo
<Pardalz> i using amarok and kaffeine..
<graft> weird
<jabba> very
<jabba> really
<Pardalz> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<jabba> now it works
<jabba> but i really tried that once before
<jabba> sth. other might have helped too
<Pardalz> !kafeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kafeine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aesebu55> I have no windows decorator in beryl with kubuntu. Anyone seen this?
<Pardalz> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thx1137_> yea, I like amarok alot
<jabba> thank you very much for your  interest graft
<jabba> and sundar_nagarajan
* genii sips a coffee
<mrksbrd> i must be a friggin idiot, because i type tar -xvzf /home/mrksbrd/ipw2200-1.2.2.tgz.................and the fuc**** thing still gives me an invalid directory error
<BluesKaj> 1.4.6 amarok seems fine
<genii> mrksbrd: Tell me what the command whereis ipw2200-1.2.2.tgz   says please
<graft> mrksbrd: what directory are you in? pwd
<mrksbrd> this is where the files arw I don't undrstand
<Pardalz> BluesKaj:
<Pardalz> BluesKaj: at 2 players i got same problem wtf..
<BluesKaj> no need to type /home/mrksbrd/
<Pardalz> wht you think about
<BluesKaj> use only one
<shahn__> aesebu55: try here http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Beryl?highlight=%28beryl%29#head-57bdfae90ae59cf7a8e3987c3aa8b674d983bd0e
<shahn__> (it's german, but i hope you'll understand)
<mrksbrd> i'm going to throw this thing across th room
* genii prepares to duck
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, in the terminal type tar -xvzf ipw2200-1.2.2.tgz
* Pardalz going to be crazy
<aesebu55> shahn_: haha, don't think so
<nejode> aesebu55: did you add the line: Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"   to your xorg.conf?
<mrksbrd> i look in my home/mrksbrd directory & i see the 2 files
<genii> It could be that perms on the tarfile do not allow without sudo
<aesebu55> nejode: did that. I went to #beryl and they said I need to install emerald so I am doing that now. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> no need to type home/mrksbrd
<mrksbrd> let me get u th exact msg it spits back
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | mrksbrd
<ubotu> mrksbrd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<aesebu55> btw, if anyone in here hasn't tried beryl I really recommend it (hope that was ok)
<mrksbrd> ok i don't know what i did this tim but i think it worked....
<mrksbrd> what is the next step?
<graft> aesebu55: are you running beryl-manager?
<graft> blah
<mrksbrd> it looks like it may have extracted it
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, open the folder look for a readme file
<BluesKaj> and make or makefile
<BluesKaj> or ./configure
<mrksbrd> ok
<mrksbrd> done
<mrksbrd> i see readme and makefile
<dana77> hola
* genii offers BluesKaj some coffee
<BluesKaj> there should be install instructions in the reame
<BluesKaj> readme
<BluesKaj> BluesKaj, graciuosly accepts a coffee , genii :)
<BluesKaj> ok, mrksbrd , cd to the foldername in terminal
<jabba> ok.. PC and DVB-receivers talking to each other :D ... it is late, time to get some sleep. GdN8
<jabba> cu
<mrksbrd> readme tells me todo this..........% modprobe ipw2200 [parameter] =[value] 
<mrksbrd> ok in the folder
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd , cd to the foldername in the terminal
<mrksbrd> ok there
<BluesKaj> is there configure file in the folder?
<BluesKaj> well, run ./configure anyway
<mrksbrd> CHANGES   dvals     idvals     ipw2200.h   load            restart
<mrksbrd> compat.c  FILES     INSTALL    ipwstats.c  Makefile        status
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> ok ' sudo make install '
<mrksbrd> this is what i see
<mrksbrd> ok
<Irgot> hello
<thx1137_> What are some other good IRC clients?  I'm using Konversation, but wanted to try a couple more
<cloakable> kvirc
<jdt> Xchat?
<mrksbrd> Don't forget to copy firmware to your hotplug's firmware directory and have the hotplug tools in place.
<thx1137_> thanks, i'll have to check those out
<BluesKaj> you can run mirc in wine too :)
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- you're not allowed to speak anymore
<thx1137_> hehe
<irgot> someone is brazilian?
<BluesKaj> thx1137_, irssi for the terminal
<mrksbrd> Whats next Blues????????
<BluesKaj> did it go back to the prompt
<mrksbrd> yes
<BluesKaj> ok mrksbrd ..what is the app BTW , so we know where to look ?
<mrksbrd> it is the driver for my wifi card
<hammy> hi ppl
<hammy> omg ubuntu IRC won't work
<irgot> what's the problem?
<BluesKaj> well mrksbrd , i'll have to hand it off from here ...wireless isn't my forte' ... Dragnslcr ?
<zimmo> does anybody know a bit about bind9?
<irgot> service bind9 restart
<Biovore> it gets hacked alot..
<Biovore> best to run it in a root jail or something..
<hammy> lol i don't even use kubuntu but it works
<Biovore> djbdns or powerdns are better bets in my option..
<mrksbrd> uuuuugggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrksbrd> i read them and because i don't know the commands it is like reading greek, this is only my first day using linux
<BluesKaj> uhoh , don't like the sound of that
<mrksbrd> 2nd sorry
<irgot> how i install telnet server on ubuntu?
<mrksbrd> i'm coming over from windows, and I wanted to give linux a try
<mrksbrd> because i hear how good it is, only thing i have discovered is how frustrated it gets me
<Biovore> irgot: why..  telnet is evil for most cases..  try ssh
<BluesKaj> gents we need wireless help here
<Biovore> BluesKaj: what wireless card?
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, Biovore's yer man !
<mrksbrd> intel pro/wireless 2200bg
<irgot> i know telnet is evil, but i have to install it
<hammy> maybe i should install linux
<thx1137_> hey, check out Wubi
<Biovore> I think the intell cards work out of the box.. my 3945 did..
<zimmo>  i have to configure the zones and the hosts to set up the Shorewall, ok? but it says i have not valid zones! do I need bind9 to create them first?
<thx1137_> I used it to install ubuntu, it makes a virtual disk so you don't have to repartition your hd until your comfy with ubuntu
<Biovore> 2200bg is very well support.. I would think it should work..
<mrksbrd> my wifi light isn't lit
<Biovore> mrksbrd: disabled in bios.. or the fn-antenna button?
<thx1137_> http://wubi-installer.org/
<mrksbrd> it is a built in wifi card if that makes a difference
<hammy> u could try device manager
<Biovore> ^ thats kinda cool.. install ubuntu without a cd
<Biovore> mrksbrd: mine is built in..
<mrksbrd> already looked in bios & fn button
<Biovore> mrksbrd: if you open up konsole and type "lspci"  does your wifi card show up..
<thx1137_> yea, and I don't have a DVD player, so I couldn't really install Ubuntu Studio, but with this I can install it and check it out.. so far it's awesome
<mrksbrd> yes
<mrksbrd> 02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<irgot> what command i send a menssage to a person
<irgot> [tokin] teste
<Biovore> mrksbrd: you have wireless-tools module-assistant ?
<Biovore> mrksbrd: ubuntu should have a ipw2200 module in the default kernel..
<mrksbrd> i installed something like that, but can't find it anywhere
<Biovore> mrksbrd: "sudo lsmod | grep ipw2200"
<Biovore> the led is a option.. its off by default..
<Biovore> mrksbrd: if you want the led do the follow.. echo "options ipw2200 led=1" >> /etc/modules.d/ipw2200.modprobe
<Biovore> mrksbrd: probably need a sudo at the start
<mrksbrd> slow down.....u lost me
<mrksbrd> what do i need to type in the terminal....the echo line?
<Biovore> mrksbrd: run "konsole"
<mrksbrd> already there
<Biovore> mrksbrd: now type "sudo lsmod | grep ipw2200"
<Biovore> do you get a line that says ipw2000       <somenumber>  some more stuff
<irgot> i try to compile a new kenel on ubuntu and i failed, someone knows if it's possible
<Biovore> yup
<Biovore> there's a howto on the forums
<mrksbrd> ipw2200               148040  0
<Biovore> so the driver is installed then..
<mrksbrd> ieee80211              34760  1 ipw2200
<irgot> pass to me the adress
<Biovore> mrksbrd: now type "iwconfig"
<irgot> pass the adress of forum
<Biovore> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Biovore> it has  a search..
<irgot> !forums
<irgot> thanks
<TheCreationist> Does anyone know if there is anything thing for Linux similar to Finale or Noteworthy Composer?
<mrksbrd> no wireless extensions
<jhutchins> irgot: Were you asking if compiling a kernel on kubuntu was possible?
<mrksbrd> eth1 unassociated
<lewix> hi
<hacker128> HI
<irgot> [jhutchins] yes
<jhutchins> irgot: Certainly it is.  That's how the kernel that's distributed as a binary got built.
<Biovore> mrksbrd: Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated  <-- that the second line of eth1?
<jhutchins> irgot: It's best to have a current howto for reference, but there are a number of guides available.
<mrksbrd> Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated
<hacker128> ubuntu___:  Get bcm43xx-fwcutter.
<Biovore> mrksbrd: ok so that means all the low-level stuff is working fine.. just need to configure the interface..
<intelikey> what is /var/log/ksymoops/*  ?
<hacker128> Biovore: Get bcm43xx-fwcutter.
<Biovore> mrksbrd: Tring to think of whats the easiest way to configure that interface..  probably to use KNetworkManager.
<jhutchins> irgot: This is probably the one Biovore was thinking of: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1475.html
<irgot> jhutchins: thanks
<mrksbrd> ok
<irgot> how i send a ms only to you jhutchin
<jhutchins> intelikey: Symbolic debugging of kernel oops logs?
<intelikey> jhutchins hmmm.   wonder why that's active...    insmod: modprobe: cannot create /var/log/ksymoops/20070801.log Read-only file system
<irgot> <jhutchins>
<mrksbrd> why wont mine launch?
<intelikey> that's a boot time error message
<Biovore> mrksbrd: should put a small network thing in your system tray.. right click on it and it should pop open with a list of wireless-networks..
<intelikey> i'll link null to it and see what happens
<hacker128> Biovore..
<mrksbrd> ok i see my network
<Biovore> oO
<intelikey> that cleared it up.   i realize i just disabled some kind of logging but i never used it anyway so...
<irgot> john_:teste
<irgot> ^o)
<irgot> crazy
<eddy__> hi
<intelikey> eddy__
<dmuser> Hey everyone
<intelikey> dmuser
<dmuser> How's it going?
<intelikey> well
<intelikey> you?
<dmuser> Not bad
<hacker128> Good. You on a ppc or intel.
<HomeRoey> heh, hi
<dmuser> Although every time I leave my computer on for the day, it seems something stops working, and my applications won't start any more.
<intelikey> HomeRoey
<eddy__> eh me son distratto la madonna poverina de dio
<eddy__> ?
<dmuser> ...which I find odd since there's no one here to change anything
<eddy__> Argentin addirittura a 25...
<hacker128> Irritating thing about Linux...
<intelikey> dmuser memory leak
<BluesKaj> !it | eddy__
<ubotu> eddy__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dmuser> intelikey: How do I track it down?  Any ideas?
<mrksbrd1> Biovore....thank you so much i'm now connected
<hacker128> SOmething goes wrong...
<intelikey> dmuser not really
<dmuser> The only thing I have running is Kopete and Konversation
<Biovore> mrksbrd1: ok cool..  it should work out of the box.. just run that KNetoworkManager thing..
<hacker128> No!!!!
<hacker128> IT WONT!
<Biovore> well it did :-P
<mrksbrd1> i have another ? for you
<eddy__> is there someone who use aMSN?
<intelikey> dmuser just saying that if time is the only variable and the more time the worse it gets   then it's probably a memory leak
<mrksbrd1> have you evr configured a aircard in linux?
<hacker128> Yes. i am on a
<dmuser> intelikey: Uhh.  Yeah.  Something is eating up 2Gb of RAM.  Any way to find out what?
<Biovore> mrksbrd1: nope..  I stick with the intel cards because there open..
<hacker128> iBook G4!
<Biovore> hacker128: broadcom wireless... poor boy....
<hacker128> I know.
<Biovore> hacker128: Those are evil...
<hacker128> But I dont mind.
<Biovore> hacker128: its a hack just to get them to work.. And they have big problems..
<hacker128> I KNOW!
<mrksbrd1> ok....my next mission i guess, we don't have a wifi network @ work, so i have to use an aircard...linux does recognize it, but that's the extent of it
<hacker128> but it is a fun hack@
<Biovore> mrksbrd1: I don't know anything about aircards..
<hacker128> And my computer was free.
<mrksbrd1> ok like i said thanks for helping on the wifi!!!
<hacker128> So i am not complaining!
<intelikey> dmuser first of all is the ram actually used     echo "`free -m  | grep "buffers/cache" | cut -b19-36 | tr -d ' '`m used"
<eddy__> is there someone who use aMSN?
<Biovore> intelikey: We make check memory so complicated.. :-P
<mrksbrd1> by guyz...thanks everyone
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> Biovore could have parsed it dirrectly out of proc
<DIO> Dio Cane
<Biovore> intelikey: yup..
<hacker128> And... So are encrypted DVDs.
<dmuser> intelikey: Ok.  Only 250Mb used.
<DIO> ya
<robby> hi newbs
<DIO> obviously
<intelikey> dmuser now keep that command handy and let it run for seceral hours and run it again and compare.  if it hasn't increesed much it's not a leak if it has it probably is.
<dmuser> intelikey:  Is there a system log file that I can create or view to see why programs are aborting that might give me a clue?
<DIO> of course sir
<hacker128> Try Runaway Process Catcher.
<hacker128> It is a kicker applet.
<intelikey> dmuser hmmm  you can look in /var/log/*   but i don't know of anything off hand that would track "aborted/crashed" applications.
<DIO> yes
<DIO> Oh PORCO DIO
<DIO> sono le 3
<intelikey> normally that kind of thing will only show if something is "depending" on the exit status of the app
<intelikey> i.e.   true && echo success || echo failed
<intelikey> i.e.   false && echo success || echo failed
<Diocannamadonna> Diocannamadonna
<Diocannamadonna> Diocannamadonna
<Diocannamadonna> Diocannamadonna
<Diocannamadonna> Diocannamadonna
<Diocannamadonna> Diocannamadonna
<Diocannamadonna> Diocannamadonna
<Diocannamadonna> Diocannamadonna
<Biovore> spam spam spam
<Diocannamadonna> it's not spam
<intelikey> Diocannamadonna it's spelled /exit
<HomeRoey> crimsun:  hi hi
<Biovore> lolz
<HomeRoey> hey all
<Diocannamadonna> it's Diocannamadonna
<HomeRoey> I seem to be stuck on my via82cxxx on-board sound chip when I /really/ wnat to be using my Chaintech AV710 sound card.  I've disabled the on-board sound controller in teh BIOS, but alsa still reports errors when I launch alsamixer (and lsmod still shows via82cxxx).  How can I fix this?  (there's no alsaconfig in ubuntu, arg)
<HomeRoey> Biovore:  hi!!
<Diocannamadonna> http://killtherollerbladers.splinder.com
<Diocannamadonna> http://killtherollerbladers.splinder.com
<Diocannamadonna> http://killtherollerbladers.splinder.com
<Biovore> hi
<Diocannamadonna> http://killtherollerbladers.splinder.com
<HomeRoey> Biovore:  do you know how to fix this?
<Dragnslcr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Biovore> HomeRoey: Hmm  I would guess that you might have that module stuff in a configuration file somewhere..
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Biovore> HomeRoey: crimsum is the sound expert..
<HomeRoey> Biovore:  ok
<HomeRoey> thanks :)
<dmuser> intelikey Is there any reason this "Jul 30 07:36:01 Fanderay syslogd 1.4.1#20ubuntu4: restart." would show up at the exact same time every day where my computer has been inactive for a number of hours before and after?
<Biovore> HomeRoey: check your /etc/modules file.. so if it's getting loaded in there..
<HomeRoey> crimsun... I've been trying to get ahold of him all day
<HomeRoey> Biovore:  it's not
<Diocannamadonna> http://killtherollerbladers.splinder.com
<HomeRoey> hey JohnFlux
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@d83-190-82-183.cust.tele2.it]  by Pricey
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Biovore> HomeRoey: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ?
<HomeRoey> Biovore, http://rafb.net/p/YOzWe390.html
<HomeRoey> it loads all sorts of via82cxxx-specific stuff.
<intelikey> dmuser check /etc/cron*  probably a dialy cron job   ?
<HomeRoey> I'd like to re-install this whole alsa configuration from scratch, as if I were installing the system anew
<JohnFlux> HomeRoey: hey
<Biovore> HomeRoey: Mine has the same stuff in it as well..
<intelikey> dmuser i have set up cron jobs before but as a general rule i dont use cron at all   so off hand i wouldn't know.
<rockets_> Are there any plans for a human-like theme for Kubuntu?
<Biovore> rockets_: there are.. see www.kde-look.org
<Daisuke_Ido> !htsserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htsserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> !info htsserver
<ubotu> Package htsserver does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rockets_> Biovore, ive looked
<rockets_> Biovore, i found one that doesnt work
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, httrack
<dmuser> Well lets see if restarting does the trick.
<HomeRoey>  Biovore, but I even disabled it in the bios!!
<Biovore> HomeRoey: yeah weird..  I havn't had to deal with changing sound cards.. so I am not really sure.. I havn't dug all that much into alsa..
<Biovore> HomeRoey: I assume your loading the driver for the new soundcard manualy?
<HomeRoey> Biovore:  I don't know anymore :(
<HomeRoey> it seems to load auotmatically
<soulrider> hi everyone
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  hi!
<intelikey> in case you need it.
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  much thanks
<intelikey> np
<HomeRoey> what does it do specifically?
<intelikey> read it
<soulrider> hello intelikey
<intelikey> soulrider
<HomeRoey> reboot -f
<HomeRoey> how does it get past that??
<HomeRoey> the system reboots, ok.... so how does it finish that last line?
<soulrider> maybe the kernel is having some tourble rebooting
<intelikey> yes there are two commands there.   both are for specific needs read the comments.
<soulrider> doing the actual power off/on
<HomeRoey> oh, ok
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  gotcha
<soulrider> press the reset button and it should reboot with no problems i guess
<intelikey> soulrider heh
<soulrider> intelikey: do you know of any console web browsers that support flash?
<HomeRoey> crimsun:  hi?
<intelikey> soulrider seeing that i never mess with flash i havent tried to find one.  should be able to use dillo for the console with svgalib  or something
<soulrider> intelikey: im running links at the moment with graphics support
<intelikey> yeah links2 -g is good and light   elinks  also  but i don't think either will do flash
<nosrednaekim> soulrider: you and your 90's era computing.
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> im compiling gnome at the moment and its gonna take a while
<soulrider> gnome in my archlinux installation collapsed
<soulrider> and i dont know how to fix it =/
<dmuser> intelikey:  I think I found the problem.  When I restarted, I had to reinstall my nVidia graphics drivers to fix a "modified library" so that kdm would start.  Any idea what would cause this?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim 90's ???  uh  the console didn't die it just got stronger
<intelikey> dmuser automatic updates ?
<nosrednaekim> yeah, but in the early 90's thats all there was.
<intelikey> check /var/log/dpkg*
<dmuser> intelikey:  It's happened 3 times in a row now.  And automatic updates aren't turned on.
<soulrider> i remember windows 3.11 :P
<Dr_willis_> I rember Punchcards
<Dr_willis_> I rember IRCing on a greebar printing terminal.
<Dr_willis_> I rember analog computers made with resistors and capaciators and stuff. :)
<intelikey> dmuser hmmmm....    you need an nvidia expert
<mneptok> soulrider: mplayer has a CLI mode that can play Flash.
<intelikey> which i am not
<Dr_willis_> to solve equations.
<Dr_willis_> aalib - is so amusing :)
<dmuser> So you're saying I should email nVidia about the issue?
<mneptok> dmuser: let me guess. you installed the nVidia driver from nVidia, not the package manager.
<dmuser> Correct.
<mneptok> dmuser: that's your problem
<mneptok> dmuser: you will have to recompile and reinstall that driver every time the kernel or one of the kernel libs changes.
<BluesKaj> dam proprietary drivers :)
<dmuser> The one in the package manager wouldn't enable 3D acceleration properly.  Unless that's just my own ineptitude.
<mneptok> WFM
<soulrider> mneptok: but i mean flash in sites
<JOEYYYYYY> So if i have a 64 bit processor. Theres no way to get adobe flash for linux?
<mneptok> soulrider: you need to wget the content and pass the .swf to mplayer-cli
<soulrider> JOEYYYYYY: yes you can
<Dr_willis_> JOEYYYYYY,  gotta use a 32bit root enviroment some how
<soulrider> mneptok: yeah... i think ill pass =/
<intelikey> mneptok well what is my problem with nvidia ?    i installed from the repos and it wont work.   (riva128 agp)   ???
<JOEYYYYYY> 32 bit root enviornment.
<mneptok> JOEYYYYYY: or just install the 32 bit version of Ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> JOEYYYYYY: install nspluginwrapper
<JOEYYYYYY> ok let me try that.
<Sanne> JOEYYYYYY: I installed the 32 bit Firefox from mozilla.org, runs fine.
<mneptok> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 2992 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<JOEYYYYYY> So if i just download firefox it will have flash an java?
<intelikey> yep wont work
<Dr_willis_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_willis_> do you have a need for the  64bit ubuntu? if not - stick with 32bit
<Sanne> JOEYYYYYY: I followed the wiki, I'll try to find it, sec
<mneptok> intelikey: the Riva is just too old. nVidia does not provide a driver for it.
<BluesKaj> dumped gnash out of konq and now it plays youtube at least
<soulrider> JOEYYYYYY: java is a different thing, just do "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre" and youre all set
<intelikey> mneptok correct it's not supported
<mneptok> soulrider: no 64 bit Java plugin from Sun, though
<soulrider> intelikey: i used to have a 16mb vanta lt card, it rocked!
<soulrider> =/
<rockets> Wait huh
<rockets> theres no 64 bit java?
<mneptok> intelikey: so get a cheapo GeForce?
<rockets> I was just about to install Ubuntu 64 bit to
<dmuser> mneptok So I should be uninstalling my current nVidia driver, and installing nvidia-glx-new from console?
<JOEYYYYYY> If i use ubuntu 32 bit version, arent I gonna lose half my speed?
<HomeRoey> NO
<HomeRoey> you won't
<rockets> JOEYYYYYY, hah no, 64 bit is only faster for certain things.
<Sanne> JOEYYYYYY: scroll down to "Firefox 2.0 with Flash and Java under AMD64": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<rockets> like compiling.
<intelikey> soulrider with just the nv driver i have no qualmns with this 32m riva128
<JOEYYYYYY> Im using amd athlon 64 x2 processor 5000+
<HomeRoey> JOEYYYYYY:  it's a bunch of BS
<mneptok> dmuser: correct
<soulrider> intelikey: how about the nv driver? unless youre gonna eb doing 3d
<HomeRoey> JOEYYYYYY:  64- vs. 32- bit is /not/ an issue.
<JOEYYYYYY> ok
<soulrider> intelikey: alright
<nosrednaekim> JOEYYYYYY: unless you have >4 Gigs of ram, performance laoss will be nil
<mneptok> HomeRoey: it is if you have > 4GB RAM ;)
* mneptok guesses JOEYYYYYY does not
<HomeRoey> trust me, I just spent hell in 64-bit debian for the past two years, and only now I got the intelligence to just re-install a 32-bit Ubuntu so that I can finally enjoy Flash.
<HomeRoey> JOEYYYYYY:  see abov
<HomeRoey> *above
<HomeRoey> mneptok:  who cares?
<JOEYYYYYY> Yeah Im only running 1 gig.
<JOEYYYYYY> Poor me.
<HomeRoey> seriously, I have two gigs fo ram and two gigs of swap--
<intelikey> mneptok no.   intelikey's first rule of computing is "you can not force a hardware upgrade by poor software"   in short don't try to sell me new JUNK to replace old JUNK period.
<HomeRoey> /I/ won't be upgrading this machine.
<Sanne> JOEYYYYYY: did you get my link?
<JOEYYYYYY> Yes. Im going to check that out now. Thanks for all your help guys.
<mneptok> intelikey: don't complain to me. i'm not the one EOLing the Riva.
<intelikey> mneptok i'm not complaining,  just saying that approach is not acceptable
<Sanne> JOEYYYYYY: there's also a 64 bit subforum on ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=134
<soulrider> intelikey: im almost sure there are drivers for that card
<intelikey> soulrider well we looked and nothing that is "currently supported"   but you are probably right if i knew where to look
<soulrider> intelikey: i think you want the 7xxx drivers
<intelikey> soulrider i did mention it's not pci  it's real agp  ?
<intelikey> somehow there differ
<soulrider> intelikey: the 1.0-7185 driver supports your card
<intelikey> i'm willing to test it,  is that on the nvidia site ?
<soulrider> yes
<intelikey> let me look.
<soulrider> intelikey: im almopst sure that those drivers are in the repos too
<Daisuke_Ido> from Cap'n CLI to installing proprietary drivers?
<Daisuke_Ido> neat
<Daisuke_Ido> legacy?
<soulrider> intelikey:  nvidia-glx-legacy you want that
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: intelikey must be having a crisis, hes installing propietary stuff... and who knows, maybe even KDE :P
<Daisuke_Ido> the smart money's against that
<intelikey> soulrider heh did i not say half an hour ago that  nvidia-glx-legacy  will NOT work
<soulrider> intelikey: it should though =/
<stoned> go johnyy go go go
<intelikey> can't help it.  it wont
<JOEYYYYYY> whats i686?
<soulrider> JOEYYYYYY: architecture
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: they pulled the riva out of the version in the repos, it's newer than the one he's getting from the site
<soulrider> i see
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, i saw a beautiful building in rome with i686 design
<soulrider> that joke.... sucked :P
<Daisuke_Ido> we can't all be winners :(
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway, touhou is a failure in both wine and cedega cvs :\
<soulrider> piece of advice to everyone, if you install gentoo, make sure you ahve a fast PC and a LOT of time in your hands
<soulrider> youhow ?
<jacob> i'm an ubuntu user, the ubuntu chat room doesn't seem to know how to change boot screens, does anybody know how i can change my boot screen?
<soulrider> touhou*
<Dr_willis_> soulrider,  or a lot of pc's and use 'distcc' :)
<soulrider> jacob: you mean the splash ?
<Dr_willis_> jacob,  which boot screen.
<Daisuke_Ido> touhou is a series of shmups for windows (shmups = shootemups, think 1942 or gradius)
<Daisuke_Ido> with a whole lot more bullets
<Dr_willis_> i 'change' them by disabling them all.
<soulwarp> you mean te partition boot screen?
<soulrider> Dr_willis_: uhm.. i could use my dads PC as a prostitute for compiling my stuff :P
<jacob> Dr_willis, the one that shows up when you load ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> soulrider,  thats possible.
<jacob> the first boot screen that shows up when you turn on the computer
<Dr_willis_> jacob,  you mean the splash screen BEFOR the GDM/Kdm login then.
<Daisuke_Ido> the usplash?
<Dr_willis_> i always disable that with the nosplash option.  to the kernel.
<soulwarp> i think he means Grub loader
<jacob> yes
<jacob> dr_willis, is that possible?
<soulrider> jacob: you mean the one that sais Ubuntu? or the one where you select kernel ?
<Dr_willis_> possible to diossable it? of courze.
<jacob> Dr_willis, when you turn on the computer, ubuntu loads up and it has the gauge that loads
<Dr_willis_> i also am sure to enable the grub meni so its shown
<soulrider> Dr_willis_: i think you can also change it
<Dr_willis_> jacob,  yes.. I disable that. :)
<Dr_willis_> i consider it useless
<Dr_willis_> i want to see the messages scroll by.
<jacob> dr_willis, can i change that to make it more stylish?
<soulrider> jacob: you can change it yeah, but the ubuntu one is cool and you might screw something up
<soulrider> jacob: bear in mind that you cannot put any image there
<soulrider> it has to meet some requirements
<soulrider> like, you dont have a full color pallete
<Daisuke_Ido> 640x480 with 16 colours?
<Dr_willis_> jacob,  as ive said - i change it DEAD. :)
<Dr_willis_> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Dr_willis_> that urls dont give good info?
<soulrider> for gods sake, compiling gnome takes FOREVER!
<Dr_willis_>  /usr/share/doc/usplash-dev/examples/README
<soulrider> brb, gonna make some tea :P
<JOEYYYYYY> Anyone know any good sites where i can get some commands on installing mozilla.
<jacob> ubotu, that's a long document, there's not quick version?
<nosrednaekim> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Daisuke_Ido> jacob: that's the info, if you want to change things without messing them up, you read that.
<Dr_willis_> cat /usr/share/doc/usplash/README  - has some info.
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: might as well go pick the tea leaves, dry them for a few months, and then brew a cup
<jacob> alright thx alot
<Dr_willis_> but then again. if you want power.. ya gotta learn to  crank the generator! :)
<Daisuke_Ido> by the time you get back, gnome MIGHT be done
<CensorBard> Wonderful. Botched Wine, and now I can't get it to run properly. Off to wipe and reinstall.
<intelikey> JOEYYYYYY installing mozilla what ?   browser mailnews ???
<nosrednaekim> reinstall Kubuntu?
<jacob> alright, thx, have a good night sleep
<CensorBard> Yeah.
* Dr_willis_ wonders how you boched wine.
<intelikey> got it too warm ?
<CensorBard> Apparantly, installed it, sans the files it needed.
<Dr_willis_> Installed it how?
<CensorBard> Tarball.
<Daisuke_Ido> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis_> there are unofficial repos with the latest wine - i do belove
<Dr_willis_> belive
<Dr_willis_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Daisuke_Ido> for god's sake, USE THEM
<intelikey> oh he shook it
<BluesKaj> think I'll DL mirc and run it on wine ...gotta use it for something :)
<Dr_willis_> BluesKaj,  use it to install spyware
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> the repos are there so you don't have the headaches that come with trying to get things installed manually
<intelikey> :)
<CensorBard> Eventually, I'm going to need to go compile Winex. And that's going to be fun.
<Daisuke_Ido> why do so many people feel the need to make life needlessly complicated
<Dr_willis_> !easysource
<Daisuke_Ido> CensorBard: i just did
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not that tough
<JOEYYYYYY> intellikey; im trying to install firefox so i can use java and flash.
<JOEYYYYYY> its in ark but i dont know what to do from there.
<Daisuke_Ido> close ark
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<CensorBard> Doc Ido: Because we're Linux noobs. And taking page after page of notes culled from the man pages helps not with the headaches.
<JOEYYYYYY> Daisuke_ will that install no matter what folder its in?
<intelikey> JOEYYYYYY delete it and use the package managere
<Daisuke_Ido> so pop open synaptic
* soulwarp hugs synaptic
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre flashplugin-nonfree
<Daisuke_Ido> CensorBard: nothing i've said involves man pages or notes
<Daisuke_Ido> there are graphical package managers right there in the menu that if you open them, and search for, say "wine", you'll get it.
<JOEYYYYYY> Daisuke_ it says package is missing or obsolete.
<Daisuke_Ido> JOEYYYYYY: which package?
<intelikey> i love it when web pages tell me that my version of netscape navigator is too old    hehhe   elinks is funny
<hambobo> how do i use wine
<CensorBard> I found this out too late. Adept_installer != Adept_manager, and all that.
<Spider> Hi! :)
<JOEYYYYYY> I thought that command was for me.
<JOEYYYYYY> Maybe not.
<JOEYYYYYY> lol.
<Daisuke_Ido> JOEYYYYYY: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Daisuke_Ido> i forgot they renamed the package
<Daisuke_Ido> and your best bet is to go into adept or synaptic and install the java5 jre and flashplugin-nonfree
<intelikey> JOEYYYYYY the command is for you;  sudo apt-get install firefox sun-java5-jre flashplugin-nonfree
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, so i did get the java package name right :)
<intelikey> actually i just copied you...
<JOEYYYYYY> Ya but it said its missing or obsolete intelikey.
<Daisuke_Ido> JOEYYYYYY: which package is missing or obsolete?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's important information
<intelikey> which  "IT"  ?
<JOEYYYYYY> IT?
<JOEYYYYYY> Flashplugin has no installation candidate?
<intelikey> never mind.  i'm busy.
<Daisuke_Ido> flashplugin, not Flashplugin
<Daisuke_Ido> case sensitive
<warhol> are there any guides made for installing compiz on kubuntu specifically?
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's flashplugin-nonfree
<tinin> <warhol> it is easy, but it still sukc on under kde
<tinin> sucks on kde
<BluesKaj> JOEYYYYYY, it'll ask you to accept the agreement , otherwise the install won't finish
<Spider> could I ask someone a Question please
<Dr_willis_> Spider,  you just did. :) care to ask another?
<JOEYYYYYY> Yeah i got it now. Everythings working.
<Dr_willis_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<warhol> what is the best visual effect manager to install on kubuntu?
<tinin> http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/ <warhol>
<Dr_willis_> warhol,  clarify that term.. :)
<warhol> yeah...heh
<warhol> dont know if compiz is a window manager or not
<Daisuke_Ido> compiz is a window manager, yes
<warhol> okay, to clarify, what is the best and easiest windows manager to install on kubuntu
<warhol> ive already got my nvidia drivers and xgl working
<Spider> I using ubuntu and and was looking for irc programs and stumbled across this chat room and was wondering whats kubuntu??
<Dr_willis_> warhol,  dozens of them - depends on your needs.
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<tinin> kde will have those kind of effects natively in kde4, till then, gnome+compiz is better i guess
<Dr_willis_> Windowmaker is rather straight forward. icewm is VERY straightfor4ward
<Daisuke_Ido> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde as the DE
<warhol> Dr: im basically looking for the 3d cube trick
<Daisuke_Ido> same base, different desktop environment
<Dr_willis_> warhol,  that has nothing to do with 'best/easiest'
<Dr_willis_> :)
<warhol> yeah
<Dr_willis_> !beryl
<warhol> heh
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Spider> whats kde? im kinda new to linux
<Daisuke_Ido> this is for those that wish gnome were as small as its name implies :D
<Dr_willis_> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Dr_willis_> Spider,  a desktop enviroment. = window manager + support apps  + filemanager
<warhol> is there any window manager installed with kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> kwin
<Dr_willis_> if you are using Kubuntyu, you are most likely using KDE.
<Dr_willis_> warhol,  KDE has kwin as its window manager
<Spider> oh!
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis_: he's using ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> gnomie
<warhol> can it do those cool thangs
<Daisuke_Ido> not yet
<intelikey> i can not b'leave i let you talk me in to dl'ing 10m on slodem that is going to ask me to agree with a license that i will not agree with...      what's wrong with me today?
<BluesKaj> gnome implies a small footprint , but it aint ;)
<Dr_willis_> warhol,  beryl is a SPECIAL window manager that does those cool things
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: exactly what i said :P
<hambobo> how do i use wine
<warhol> alright
<Daisuke_Ido> !wine | hambobo
<ubotu> hambobo: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_willis_> beryls main 'feature' is all that useless eye candy
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Spider> yup
<Daisuke_Ido> Spider: got some hd space to play with?
<Spider> hehe yup
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Spider> 350gb
<BluesKaj> yup, just remebering my old norse bedtime stories ...they were long and exciting and full of gnomes
<Daisuke_Ido> and definitely use aptitude
<Daisuke_Ido> NOT apt-get
<rockets> I'm about to try Kubuntu 64-bit
<Daisuke_Ido> because if you want to remove it easily aptitude will make life better :)
<soulrider> intelikey: why wont you agree with the licence ?
<intelikey> i would have said  KDE  rather than kubuntu-desktop also...
<soulrider> i must admit i never read a single propietary software licence :P
<warhol> darn beryl's wiki is down due to vandalizim : (
<robby> how can i click the OK on the java agreement? o.0
<rockets> robby, click ok.
<intelikey> soulrider that's why
<rockets> :-P
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: why is that?  he was originally asking about what kubuntu was
<robby> i tryed :P
<Spider> what will that do?
<Daisuke_Ido> so i'm showing him
<Daisuke_Ido> that will install the kubuntu packages
<robby> nothing...it's in the command line
<tinin> <warhol> compiz fusion is the newest effect manager, you can grab it from the repositories listed here http://compiz.org/Compiz_and_Compiz_Fusion_GIT_Ubuntu_Repository
<Spider> but i will still have ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> after it installs, you can log out of gnome and log in to kde
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> you will have both :)
<Spider> 2 mins
<Daisuke_Ido> probably longer than that.
<Dr_willis_> I have about 9 window managers/desktops installed at the moment.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido oh i scrolled up and saw "<Spider> whats kde? im kinda new to linux" <<<< and thought that was the Q
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> no harm no foul
<warhol> tintin: thanks
<soulrider> Dr_willis_: you insane ?
<Dr_willis_> soulrider,  i got different reasons for different ones. :)
<tinin> tinin ;P
<Spider> what was that command again please?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis_: windowmaker, kde, gnome, enlightenment, fluxbox, blackbox, icewm...  i'm out
<robby> oh well java is junk anyway
<soulrider> Dr_willis_.... bit 9? =/
<warhol> tinin: that does work on kubuntu as well, correct?
<soulrider> robby: java sint junk
<ice9> trying to start automatix2
<warhol> tinin: just to be sure im not trippin
<Daisuke_Ido> Spider: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<ice9> I get this
<Dr_willis_> Daisuke_Ido,  i like 'matchbox' for some reasons
<ice9> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ice9>   File "/usr/bin/automatix.py", line 34, in <module>
<ice9>     from resin_config import *
<ice9>   File "/usr/lib/automatix2/resin_config.py", line 12, in <module>
<ice9>     import gtk, gtk.glade
<ice9> ImportError: No module named gtk
<Dr_willis_> ice9,  do NOT use automatix..
<Daisuke_Ido> ice9: you're better off without it.
<ice9> k
<Dr_willis_> theres very little need for it these days..
<BluesKaj> !automatix | ice9
<ubotu> ice9: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<tinin> <warhol> not so good, it has some errors, but you can try it
<Daisuke_Ido> there's nothing it can do these days that you can't already do by default :)
<ice9> ouch
<ice9> ok sounds good
<ice9> thanks
<ice9> is there anyway we can try out plasma
<ice9> in kde 3.5
<Daisuke_Ido> i used automatix in the early days, back when it was a script and just *ran*, installing everything :(  it made my computer sad
<soulrider> ice9: i dont think so
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: LOL
<ice9> nice
<intelikey> ice9 where did you get automatix?  i want to try it.
<ice9> from the site
<warhol> tinin: well what's the most stable?
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: its always a good idea to have an installation you can delete just to test things out
<ice9> also I tried the deps too
<tinin> <warhol> none at the moment
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: i was dual booting at the time :)
<warhol> : (
<Daisuke_Ido> so even with a sad linux install, it was better than a happy windows one.
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: with windoors?
<warhol> well which one have you had the BEST experience with?
<thx1137_> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ice9> trying to get xen to work
<ice9> using an iso of debian etch
<Dr_willis_> warhol,  best in what way...
<intelikey> there's an automatix site  ;/  ?\
<ice9> yep
<Dr_willis_> are we still taliong about Beryl.stuff? or window managers in general?
<warhol> fancy stuff that works and doesnt crash
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis_: so... what's matchbox like?
<Spider> Daisuke_ido:> so what's the diffrence between Gnome& kde?
<Daisuke_Ido> Spider: the entire philosophy
<ice9> kde is flashing gnome is pratical
<Dr_willis_> Daisuke_Ido,  its designed for 'handheld' embeded devices. every app is fullscreen. small launcher menu. :)
<ice9> flashy
<Daisuke_Ido> kde apps tend to be more tightly integrated
<soulrider> Spider: theya re just different enviroments, different interfaces
<Dr_willis_> Daisuke_Ido,  rather 'odd' for a desktop box. but its ok for what i set it up for, :)
<tinin> <warhol> but just try it, all you need to do once it is installed is to run this command in a console: compiz --replace            you will like it
<joey__> Is there a version of fedora with just 1 .iso?
<joey__> Im seeing 4 online.
<Dr_willis_> matchbox is NOT related to fluxbox/openbox/blackbox
<soulrider> joey__: no idea, ask them not us :P
<ice9> the dvd
<Daisuke_Ido> eww, fedora
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<warhol> trying compiz right now
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@d36-88-138.home1.cgocable.net]  by Hobbsee
<Daisuke_Ido> a big difference between gnome and kde is customization.  with gnome, customization options are a little hidden, with kde, it's all laid out
<Dr_willis_> install them both.. try them both out.. :)
<Dr_willis_> see which one ya end up using the most
<Daisuke_Ido> erm...  anyone have anything to add?
<Spider> i like customisation
<Spider> :)
<Dr_willis_> set up a script that runs a random window manager. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> that would be interesting
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, i bet Dr_willis_ has CDE installed too
<Dr_willis_> I make custome 'x sessions' that run specific window managers for specific needs.
<Spider> I need to learn some new stuff
<Dr_willis_> Daisuke_Ido,  not that one. :)
<tinin> <warhol> it is a long story, but beryl and compiz were the old programs to do this, now they unified and it works very stable, the only problem is that kde is not able to manage well these effects. It will on kde4
<Daisuke_Ido> wow
<Daisuke_Ido> Spider: you're in the right place
<Dr_willis_> gotta love a 'c64' desktop session that loads vice, and geos disks. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Dr_willis_> or a 'mame' Login session :)
<Daisuke_Ido> that's pretty sweer
<Daisuke_Ido> sweet
<Spider> cool
<intelikey> looks like 4 out of 10 links on the automatix.org page have the word ubuntu in them
<Daisuke_Ido> how about an amiga login?
<robby> im using kde. wen i reboot all my window reopen from last i rebooted. is there a way to keep it from doing that?
<Dr_willis_> or 'games' and just a simple window manager with a few game icons on the desktop
<Dr_willis_> Daisuke_Ido,  the amiga emulator under Linux is.. well.. lacking in ways. :(
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: that's because automatix was originally designed for, and is still primatily designed for, ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> actually VICE under ubuntu feisty has a bug that makes it unuseable also. :(
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis_: UAE isn't up to par?
<Daisuke_Ido> :(
<intelikey> robby configure it to start with an empty session
<Daisuke_Ido> that sucks
<Dr_willis_> Daisuke_Ido,  compared to WinUAE - its rather lacking
<tinin> <robby> yes, but not sure where
<Daisuke_Ido> then configure your session to launch WinUAE through wine :D
<hambobo> i used wine for installation files but it says `module not found`
<robby> intelikey that's what i need a fresh session
<Spider> ubuntu I find for a beginer to linux is fairly good I'm just amazed that I've not loaded any cd for any of my devices
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, how could i forget xfce :D
<Daisuke_Ido> great for low-end machines
<robby> intelikey found it in session manager thx
<Daisuke_Ido> Spider: and THAT is a huge difference between windows and linux
<Dr_willis_> !info ktimer
<intelikey> empty is the term, you want
<ubotu> ktimer: timer utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 76 kB, installed size 268 kB
<warhol> just gotta restart my xserver now
<intelikey> what neet stuff can i do with a printer cable and tons of electronic components......................
<Spider> windows for ever dowloading updates, it's sloppy programming
<intelikey> robotics   toster controls    rocket launchers  digital camera controllers....        hmmm  ?
<intelikey> Spider there seem to be more updates in ubuntu
* Silent_G is away: Sleepin'
<Spider> since I've had this system 2 weeks Ive just today downloaded 2updates
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: and there are, because it's not just OS updates, it's repo-installed app updates, as well
<Spider> it installed it'self and i had no restart
<Spider> easy
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido arent some of the windows updates NON-SYSTEMIC ?
<warhol> well
<warhol> the compiz effects are workin
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: only if they're updates for IE or office
<Daisuke_Ido> in other words: MS software only
<warhol> but i dont have any bars for my windows
<Dr_willis_> I love how windows wants me to install the 'curency converter tool' all the time
<warhol> you know, the x, minimize, etc
<Daisuke_Ido> warhol: nvidia?
<warhol> yep
<warhol> is that a problem?
<Daisuke_Ido> no, but i can tell you how to fix it
<warhol> yay
<tinin> <warhol> now configure it in CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Spider> dr willis I always had windows installer poping up
<warhol> alright
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido heh i guess some things have changed some sense i used windows    (last century)
<warhol> what setting do i change?
<tinin> <warhol> wich bars?
<tinin> window borders?
<warhol> the one on top of all the windows
<elite101> why doesnt my kubuntu work? i had it working b4 and then when i go to boot it up the Xserver or something panics? so i overclocked my computer down to 660Mhz and it works fine?
<warhol> with close, minimize, maximize
<tinin> ah
<Dr_willis_> overclocked my computer down to 660Mhz............. Hmmmmmmmmm...
<warhol> that's overclocking?
<elite101> if i do an overclocking of 750Mhz the kubuntu wont load? but when i go to 660Mhz it works fine (my p3 is 551Mhz original)
<Spider> underclocking
<tinin> <warhol> you should install emerald and emerald-themes
<warhol> there's nothing i can try right now?
<intelikey> dr_willis that's what i'm saying...
<Spider> could it be a cooling problem
<tinin> you will have to configure the effects you want <warhol>
<elite101> lol i have to "underclock" for kubuntu to load i did an 109Mhz increase for 660Mhz its only @ 45c and if i go to 750Mhz its at 49/50 wich is okay fo rme
<warhol> i just want my menu bar back : (
<elite101> but not for kubuntu?
<elite101> any warhol?
<elite101> andy warhol*
<elite101> lol the famous painter?
<warhol> he's dead
<elite101> yeah i know
<warhol> i could get use to using keyboard shortcuts
<warhol> w/e
<Daisuke_Ido> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Spider> pants
<Daisuke_Ido> you're going to need that in the "Screen" section of xorg.conf
<warhol> is that directed to me?
<Daisuke_Ido> there's a command to add it, but i'll be darned if i can remember it right now
<Daisuke_Ido> warhol: yes
<warhol> kk
<Spider> how do I find other chat rooms?
<tinin> <warhol> install all the stuff related to compiz fusion, emerald, aquamarine, and avant-window-navigator
<Daisuke_Ido> avant-window-navigator?
<tinin> or something like that
<tinin> awn
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, what IS it
<warhol> uhh, that option is already set to true
<Daisuke_Ido> install emerald-themes
<tinin> <Daisuke_Ido> you should try, it is an animated menu similar to macox
<intelikey> spider /join #blah      you could /list    but you better filter it cause it may dos you
<warhol> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<warhol> is set to true
<warhol> already was there
<warhol> ill try emerald
<Spider> dos?
<Daisuke_Ido> emerald-themes should help you out
<Daisuke_Ido> denial of service
<Daisuke_Ido> basically flood you with information to the point you disconnect
<Spider> that's not good!
<Daisuke_Ido> no, no it's not
<tinin> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3875372171296774565&hl=es <Daisuke_Ido>
<warhol> arent dos attacks easily avoided?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not really an attach though
<Daisuke_Ido> attack
<Spider> more of a tickle?
<intelikey> warhol yes    and invoked
<warhol> heh, true
<mike> Greets, everyone...
<Daisuke_Ido> tinin: it's a dock
<Daisuke_Ido> a very nice looking one
<tinin> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> how stable is it?
<Daisuke_Ido> because that would be awesome with my new kde look :D
<intelikey> put it like this   issuing   /list     on freenode.net is a first person shooter game  :)
<tinin> I did not tried it lately
<tinin> i'll see
<mike> Is doing "sudo reboot now" any less clean than rebooting from within KDE (e.g., if other apps are running)?
<Daisuke_Ido> mike: nah, still sends it to runlevel 6...  it'll keep your session, afaik
<mike> Daisuke_Ido: Cool, thanks
<XcercaX> is there a way to install yumex in ubuntu,  i had it in fedora but can't figure out how yo get in ububtu
<Spider> why is this download so long!!!
<Daisuke_Ido> Spider: because there's a lot to download :D
<Dr_willis_> Darn it. got a 'cdi' cd image file...
<warhol> alright, installing emerald now
<mike> Has anyone here successfully compiled the latest ATI driver from GIT? The one in the repos doesn't do 3D accel. on my card.
<Dr_willis_> !find cdi
<ubotu> Found: libcdio-dev, libcdio6, docdiff, gstreamer0.8-cdio, libcdio-cdda-dev (and 6 others)
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis_: acetone-iso
<Soulwarp> XcercaX ubuntu uses a different package handler
<Dr_willis_> !info acetone-iso
<ubotu> Package acetone-iso does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dr_willis_> Daisuke_Ido,  k3b cant burn them eh?
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<Daisuke_Ido> acetone will convert for you
<Dr_willis_> How annoying.
<warhol> restarting xserver...now
<dmuser> Does anyone know how I install ndiswrapper off of a cd?
<Daisuke_Ido> !info acetoneiso
<XcercaX> so just use synaptic and apt-get then ?
<ubotu> Package acetoneiso does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Daisuke_Ido> oh it most certainly does too!
<Soulwarp> XcercaX apt-get is like yum
<Daisuke_Ido> except it doesn't use evil rpms :)
<warhol> installed emerald
<Spider> Daisuke_ido:> will wine work with kubuntu?
<Soulwarp> yes
<warhol> but now the compiz effects arent working anymore
<Daisuke_Ido> Spider: oh yes
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Daisuke_Ido> warhol: you'll need to start compiz
<warhol> compiz in the terminal?
<Daisuke_Ido> compiz --replace
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<XcercaX> what do you use to get wine onto ubuntu ?
<Dragnslcr> XcercaX- Adept does it quite well
<warhol> yeah, now i dont have the menu bars
<Soulwarp> instead of rpms ubuntu uses the debian package system
<Daisuke_Ido> start emerald
<Daisuke_Ido> emerald --replace
<tinin> emerald --replace
<XcercaX> do you have to add any new repositories ?
<Dragnslcr> !info wine
<Daisuke_Ido> nope, they're all in place already
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<tinin> or you could use aquamarine, wich matches the kde theme
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, avant is gorgeous.
<Dragnslcr> Pretty sure universe is enabled by default
<intelikey> XcercaX or synaptic or aptitude or apt-get
<Soulwarp> XcercaX there are all there, even the universal
<warhol> allright
<warhol> thanks
<warhol> got my bars now
<Daisuke_Ido> but i get the same thing with that i did with kiba-dock :\
<intelikey> dselect maybe
<Daisuke_Ido> a black bar over the bottom portion of the screen, with the doc atop that
<mike> XcercaX: If you want the latest version of Wine, you can find the repo at winehq.org
<Spider> is 59.4kb/s fast?
<mike> depends on the country you're in. :-P
<Dragnslcr> kb/s or KB/s?
<Spider> kB/s
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that's decent
<Dr_willis_> Daisuke_Ido,  hmm kiso is supposed to be able to convert cdi to iso.. the question is will the converted one WORK in the dreamcast i got. :)
<Dragnslcr> Not exceptionally fast, but not particularly slow
<XcercaX> i think i will have to do that,  i searched synaptic and adept for wine and got no results,   i'm having no lucking finding anything,  thats why i wanted to use yumex,  but i probobly just don't have adept set up right
<Soulwarp> mmm i remember dreamcast
<Dragnslcr> XcercaX- using Adept?
<Dr_willis_> picked one up at a used-game shop. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis_: NOW you're talking my language :D
<Daisuke_Ido> it will not
<Daisuke_Ido> use discjuggler in wine
<Dr_willis_> ok :)
<Dr_willis_> ya got to wonder WTH they are doing with those cd image files.
<Soulwarp> Dr_willis_ be careful a lot of them had cooling issues and been known to reboot when overheated
<Spider> can I connect up my ps2
<elite101> hey i installed a PCI network card doubbled as a sound card and my "sound/mutimedia devices" in the controll panel are set to auto detect hardware but it still shows an X on the Kmix in the systray?
<XcercaX> yea,  i see Wine in Adept but's it's grayed out, like i can't mark it for installation
<intelikey> !repos | XcercaX your sources.list may need this page...
<ubotu> XcercaX your sources.list may need this page...: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis_> Daisuke_Ido,  use diskjuggler to burn them? or to convert them?
<Dragnslcr> XcercaX- that's weird, I don't think I've ever seen anything grayed out in Adept
<XcercaX> alright,  thanks guys,  i'll try those
<elite101> ^
<Soulwarp> :)
<XcercaX> yea,  i know,   i just switched from fedora today to get a program running...   just taking some time getting everything set up
<elite101> hey i installed a PCI network card doubbled as a sound card and my "sound/mutimedia devices" in the controll panel are set to auto detect hardware but it still shows an X on the Kmix in the systray?
<warhol> i installed emerald
<elite101> xD
<Spider> help
<warhol> but now when i try emerald --replace it works
<elite101> no help me i havent had sound for like 3days and i tried 3diffrent cards
<warhol> but in the console im getting (emerald:16849): Wnck-WARNING **: Unhandled action type (nil)
<Spider> terminal's doin some strange stuff from that sudo apigate thing
<XcercaX> i can't even manage repositores in Adept,  when i klick adept in the program the only option is quit...    ,     mabey i have somthing wrong,   is my user password the same as the root/su password for progams and console ?
<BluesKaj> same as yer login
<BluesKaj> usually
<warhol> and then when i close the terminal the emerald themes go away
<warhol> and it back to no bars
<Soulwarp> XcercaX it's usually the same PW
<XcercaX> thats what i thought,   is that the same as the su  pass ?
<Soulwarp> XcercaX yes
<BluesKaj> sudo
<Soulwarp> XcercaX sudo give admin rights to a action in the console
<Spider> daisuke_ido> ive got configuring kdm select the dfault display manager
<tinin> <warhol> it is the way it is
<Daisuke_Ido> Spider: no
<Daisuke_Ido> leave gdm for now
<Daisuke_Ido> the difference is integration
<Soulwarp> XcercaX instead of having to log into root account
<intelikey> XcercaX no.   sudo uses the issuing users password   su uses the target users password
<XcercaX> ok,   it's ok,  i'm just an idiot,   i was using adept installer and thought it was the same as adept package manager
<BluesKaj> it is
<Dragnslcr> Sort of
<tinin> <warhol> but there's a compiz tray icon useful to control it, i found it somewhere, but those questions you can talk them at #ubuntu-effects
<Spider> daisuke_ido can I just exit the terminal?
<Dragnslcr> Installer has categories and applications, Manager lists all packages individually
<Daisuke_Ido> Spider: if it's all done, yes
<BluesKaj> adept updater is the one that breaks things , try to avoid it ...it will be sitting in the panel telling to update something when you logon
<Daisuke_Ido> then log out, and select kde from the session menu, and lock back in :)
<Dragnslcr> I've never had the updater break anything
<Daisuke_Ido> log*
<intelikey> and i'm lagging like ninty five minutes or something so if i answer something that was asked yesterday don't think anything of it....
<warhol> #ubuntu-effects
<warhol> crap
<Soulwarp> i had adept fix a few broken packages
<Dragnslcr> Missed a /join
* intelikey doesn't exegerate just a little
<BluesKaj> one has to be carewf ul with it , cuz it doesn't track dependencies as well as it should when caslling for a package update
<BluesKaj> mispelling is worse now...getting tired , sacktime ...  nite gents, take care :)
<mike> What's the line in /etc/network/interfaces under which everything should be commented out?
<intelikey> lo
<Soulwarp> mike what are you trying to do?
<mike> Soulwarp: Get my wireless card working. For some reason, just doing "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter" isn't *just working* on this one. it's a bcm4318
<Soulwarp> i havn't tryed installing a wlan
<XcercaX> how can you change the write permisions to a file?
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elite101> #kubuntu-offtopic   (dont mind this)
<mike> XcercaX: Right-click -> properties in Konqueror, or chmod
<intelikey> XcercaX you probably don't want to,   but chmod  is the command
<intelikey> XcercaX you probably want to edit it as root rather than changing it's prems....   just a guess.       kdesu kate /path/to/file.name
<XcercaX> i'm actualy just trying to install the nvidia driver for my video card,  some of the things i read said to run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  after installing that package,  and the return is
<XcercaX> dit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<XcercaX> from nv to nvidia.
<Soulwarp> XcercaX you can change it using system settings
<Soulwarp> after you install the driver
<Soulwarp> that's what i did
<Soulwarp> system settings is located in the k menu
<intelikey> yeah or      kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf           but don't monkey with perms on files in /etc
<XcercaX> SoulWarp   thanks  ,   work with that
<mike> Sometimes a random key on my keyboard "sticks" - it's been released but it acts like it hasn't and rapidly repeats the keypress. Any ideas?
<dsmith_> new keyboard
<soulrider> lol
<mike> it's a laptop
<soulrider> mike: i doubt its a software issue
<mike> and it doesn't do it in windows :X
<intelikey> or clean it
<dsmith_> same, replace w/ new keypad
<soulrider> oh
<CDX> Hi! I've just installed Kubuntu AMD64 7.04 on my system to replace my old Ubuntu Feisty system. But it just dies after I log in to the fresch system, It said that the KDE first login wizzard coud'nt launch. Any ideas?
<dsmith_> hmmmmm
<Soulwarp> XcercaX in system settings monitor & display>hardware>administrator mode (to change nv-nvidia)
<dsmith_> its windows fault obviously
<mike> lol
<intelikey> mike oh it that ati chipset thing...  eeek
<mike> intelikey: that had crossed my mind, wasn't sure though
<intelikey> i don't recall what i had to do to stop that
<dsmith_> what laptop make and model?
<mike> intelikey: it's the same with the FGLRX driver?
<XcercaX> alright,  let me reset xwindows
<intelikey> oh yeah i had to change from 64 to 32 bit linux
<mike> pavilion dv8309us
<dsmith_> wow new one
<mike> i'm already on 32, although it's a turion 64
<intelikey> mike it's not the vidio driver its the mboard chipset
<mike> oh. hmm
<dsmith_> I wonder if anyone else had this problem befoe
<dsmith_> did you do any research on it
<intelikey> mike umm trying to remember if i did anything else...
<intelikey> dsmith_ me   heck no  i just banged around in the /etc dir till i stopped the problem    heh
<mike> dsmith_: googling "pavilion 8309 keyboard ubuntu" returns two results, neither of any help
<Soulwarp> on my pc when that happens i usually junk it for another brand...hard to do with a laptop
<mike> it's on my grandfather's laptop and he didn't mention anything about it, so i'd imagine it doesn't do it that often. just something i noticed
<dsmith_> mike: I dont know what to say
<Soulwarp> maybe something in the physical keyboard if all else fails
<mike> dsmith_, Soulwarp, thanks anyway
<Soulwarp> :/
<intelikey> mike i honestly don't recall what "if anything" besides changing from 64 to 32 bit i did,   i remmeber it drove me crazy   frame buffering was hosed so i couldn't access a 'visable' console  and inside of x the keyboard was wac.        heh it was a brand new lappy with vesta on it,  i booted a live cd and issued cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda   and went to work...   the guy that owns it is quite satisfied with the end result  bu
<dsmith_> I would be really interested if you could image that drive to an exact laptop and try it, but thats kinda hard to do
* dsmith_ still thinks its a M4 problem
<dsmith_> M$
<intelikey> probably is M4
<Soulwarp> what key is it? and is it always the same one?
<intelikey> Soulwarp was random on the one i'm talking about
<mike> Soulwarp: nope, it's random.
<Soulwarp> ah
<dsmith_> wow
* intelikey blames fritz
<intelikey> DRM did it!    it's all fritz' fault.
<dsmith_> HP hardware detects linux so it decides to mess with you. "Dude, lets mess with the human by locking up various keys. That will teach him."
<dsmith_> yea, DRM
<intelikey> well M$  DRM   saten maybe...   </shrugs>
<intelikey> it's all evil.
<soulrider> m$ sucks
<mike> umm... i hate windows as much as anyone else here, but isn't it a little silly to say the keyboard not working properly in linux is an m$ problem?
<soulrider> i tried vista the other day,t he only thing i liked was the eye candy... and not that much...
<mike> vista's eye-candy is garbage next to Compiz-Fusion
<Soulwarp> remember the winmodems back in the day?
<soulrider> it took me over a minute to figure out how to save a file someone was sending me to the desktop... talk about bad usability
<elite101> what is the line to install java run time 6
<wolferine> what can I use to get info on a video file?
<mike> elite101: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" - you probably want sun-java6-plugin also
<wolferine> codecs, audio, framerates, video, etc...
<elite101> k
<intelikey> wolferine file maybe ?
<wolferine> no, more specific about a movie file
<wolferine> idvid, I got it :)
<Soulwarp> wolferine right click it>properties>meta info
<Soulwarp> kk
<pookito> what is up?
<Soulwarp> me...i should be sleeping
<Soulwarp> :)
<intelikey> tov yom Soulwarp
<intelikey> hmmm why do people writing shell scripts repete echo on each line ?     that seems so....  wrong.
<mike> wow. even i don't do it that way, and i'm a script-noob :-P
<Soulwarp> anyone ever use the Keep application?
<Soulwarp> system backup
* Soulwarp afraid
<mrksbrd1> has anybody attempted to use a verizon aircard under linux?
<Soulwarp> mrksbrd1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506330
<Soulwarp> hope that helps
<dfrey> How do I change my keyboard layout setting?  I think it detected it wrong when I installed because my apostrophe does not work.
<Soulwarp> dfrey try system settings>keyboard &mouse
<Soulwarp> in the k menu
<Soulwarp> hm don't think that's it
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Regional and Language
<AlabamaSlamma> I just installed kubuntu, I tried both the cd and the dvdrom and I have it running, but I get an error when I click on the desktop settings
<lorderunion> hi. i'm having a problem with my nic on a gateway m680 laptop. running the live cd i am able to access the internet, but running off of the hard drive it no longer works.
<AlabamaSlamma> it keeps complaining that a power application caused a failure
<mike> lorderunion: what kind of wireless card is it?
<AlabamaSlamma> I finished setting up my dual head configuration by hand editing the xorg.conf
<lorderunion> mike: it's a hardwired card. and i don't know. this is my girlfriends laptop.
<lorderunion> mike: is there a way i can see the name of the hardware?
<mike> lorderunion: check the output of of "lspci" in Konsole
<Nutubuntu> Hello room ... what is the KDE way to set up a program to run when I start my session?
<mike> Nutubuntu: Run command -> konqueror ~/.kde/Autostart and drag and drop from KMenu into that folder
<Nutubuntu> t/y mike :)
<mike> np
<lorderunion> on netextreme bcm5705_2 gigabit ethnernet (rev 03
<lorderunion> broadcom netextreme*
<mike> lorderunion: hmm... there's a package that contains the source for the driver, not sure how hard it would be to compile
<dfrey> Dragnslcr: thanks
<mike> you might google around for that model card and "ubuntu"
<ubuntu__> hi
<lorderunion> mike: any idea why it would work on the live cd, and not on an install?
<ubuntu__> can anybody help me that
<ubuntu__> iam trying to install
<ubuntu__> ubuntu 7.04 on
<ubuntu__> intel 845gvsr board
<mike> lorderunion: if i had to guess, i'd say it loads restricted modules on the live cd that aren't actually part of the installation, but i don't know
<lorderunion> hmm interesting
<lorderunion> thanks for the help.
<el_isma> anyone uses TeXmacs? how do I automatically reference an equation? (numbered by Alt+*)
<mike> np. try installing that package (bcm5700-source) and looking at the files it installed. that's probably all you need
<mike> lorderunion: if you try that, you might want to run "sudo apt-get build-dep bcm5700-source" before trying to compile it
<lorderunion> mike: sure thing.
<Kr4t05> Guh... Anyone want to help me chase issues with gConf?
<lorderunion> mike: says it could not open /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_main_source_Sources
<lorderunion> mike: no such file or dir.
<mm_202> Can ALSA only be used by one program at a time??
<Kr4t05> I get this error when I start up gconf-editor and I can't seem to figure it out: http://pastebin.com/m6bbe7555
<el_isma> mm_202: no, alsa should share among all programs using it
<mm_202> el_isma: thanks, I guess I just have something jacked up, it seems that only the Sound Test (from the Sound System panel) works, or Amarok or only feasival, but never inter-mixed.
<mike> lorderunion: what did you run to get that output?
<ubuntu__> pls help me
<mm_202> I've had sound problems before and had to reinstall all asound alsa pkgs to fix it, but I guess I still missed somethiung
<lorderunion> mike: sudo apt-get bcm5700-source
<ubuntu__> iam trying to install ubuntu fiest fawn on my 845gvsr desktop
<ubuntu__> iam unable to do that
<lorderunion> mike: sudo apt-get build-deo bcm5700-source ** sorry. trying to multitask here
<mm_202> ubuntu__: what error(s) are you getting?
<el_isma> mm_202: you could try setting the default to ALSA (in sound setup). If anything uses OSS then it only plays from that program.
<Kr4t05> Anyone got any clues as to my problem above?
<intelikey> Kr4t05 i did look  but no clue.
<Kr4t05> Drat...
<mike> lorderunion: you mean build-dep, right? works fine here. sounds like somethings wrong with your APT :-\
<lorderunion> mike: crap. what should i do then?
<mm_202> el_isma: Okay, I will try that.  Is there a command to restart alsa?  Sometimes when I click 'Apply' in Sound System, it brings up the 'Restarting Sound System' dialog but when it hits a 100% it just restarts at 0%, indefiitely.
<el_isma> mm_202: sudo ./etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<mike> lorderunion: what's "sudo apt-get install bcm5700-source" give you?
<el_isma> mm_202: though I'm not sure how much of it gets restarted
<lorderunion> mike: couldn't find package bcm5700-source
<mike> sudo apt-get update?
<mike> can you pastebin your sources.list?
<mike> (it's in /etc/apt)
<mm_202> el_isma:  It seems that all my sound problems started when I checked the 'Enable Networked Sound' box, its unchecked now, but still seems buggy.  Does alsa have a conf file that I can edit manually?
<lorderunion> mike: cant run apt-get update because i dont have a net connection on the laptop (im on my desktop atm
<mike> oh, well that's probably why you're getting errors. heh
<el_isma> mm_202: not that I know of
<lorderunion> heh. is there any way i can download the driver, burn it onto a cd?
<mike> lorderunion: no ethernet jack on the laptop?
<lorderunion> yeah. that's what im trying to get to work, lol.
<mike> lorderunion: i thought you were trying to get the wireless connection on it to work
<mm_202> el_isma:  the settings have to be stored somewhere :/  lol, KDE doesnt have like a Windows-like regedit does it? :P
<lorderunion> oh no. wireless appears to be fine, there's just no unprotected networks around here to try to connect to.
<el_isma> mm_202: wash your mouth! :P
<mike> mm_202: everything's kept in its own file in kde.
<el_isma> mm_202: KDE doesn't store alsa's info, alsa is separated from KDE.
<mike> and in linux for that matter
<mike> lorderunion: oh ok
<mm_202> mike: lol, I know, was just a bad joke :)
<mike> mm_202: oh ok. heh :-)
<mm_202> Okay, I'll google around till I find the file(s).  You guys want me to post it in here, fyi?
<el_isma> mm_202: yes, please
<mike> mm_202: sure
<lorderunion> mike: i'm going to try to burn the bcm5700-source package to a cd and try it on the laptop
<mike> lorderunion: i don't think that's what you need
<mike> lorderunion: can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<raylu> <3 xming
<lorderunion> i can, but i'll need to manually write everything here
<mike> oh yeah... duh. heh, sorry
<mike> because i'm thinking the broadcom card in there is the wireless one
<lorderunion> it's not. the wireless is an intel corp pro/wireless 2200bg
<mike> oh, nevermind. just re-read what you said a second ago
<lorderunion> k
<intelikey> is /usr/bin/su-to-root ever used  ?
<raylu> o.0?
<raylu> for what?
<raylu> i dont even have that file
<mike> lorderunion: on the desktop, do this: "sudo apt-get clean" - that'll clear the cache of downloaded packages so what we're about to get won't get mixed up with everything else...
<intelikey> really ?
<lorderunion> ok
<lorderunion> done
<mike> lorderunion: now do "sudo apt-get -d install bcm5700-source" then "sudo apt-get -d build-dep bcm5700-source"
<intelikey> it's just a script    i didn't think anything ever used it, just wonedred why it was there.
<lorderunion> mike: damnit. it's saying i dont have module-assistant installed
<mike> lorderunion: actually, my fault. take the "-d" out of the build-dep command - you'll just want to take note of what it installs and remove it once you're done with all this
<Nutubuntu> Kr4t05: Did you run across this while trying to work out the issue: http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/users/2003-April/008919.html
<mike> lorderunion: sudo apt-get install module-assistant ?
<Kr4t05> Nutubuntu: Yeah...
<lorderunion> couldn't find module-assistant
<mike> on the desktop?
<Nutubuntu> :/   was hoping some of that might have made sense somehow ... not that it does to me though
<mike> that you're currently connect to the internet on?
<mike> connected*
<Kr4t05> Nutubuntu: I don't see how that helps me, because I don't use Nautilus... >>
<Nutubuntu> there was some gconf involvement though
<lorderunion> oh. i thought i was running this on the laptop. my b ad
<Kr4t05> Nutubuntu: Well, if it doesn't make sense, don't bother trying to help...
* Kr4t05 is away.
<Nutubuntu> K ... good luck to you, anyhow.
<mike> pfft
<mike> lorderunion: np
<lorderunion> ok i can both of those successfully.
<lorderunion> i ran*
<mike> lorderunion: ok, now "sudo apt-get install aptoncd" then run aptoncd, make an iso containing all the packages it has listed and burn it
<Nutubuntu> g'night all -
<mike> g'nite
<lorderunion> mike: awesome.
<mike> lorderunion: once that's done, pop the cd in the laptop and from there run "sudo apt-cdrom add && sudo apt-get update" and then you'll be able to build-dep and install bcm5700-source
<intelikey> ok i edited /usr/bin/su-to-root (reformat mostly) and it tries to make using su in an X env sane.  so i think i'll leave it there for now,  i can always rm it later
<mike> aptoncd's a nice little app. you might get some other good uses out of that
<lorderunion> sounds good
<mike> lorderunion: have you ever compiled anything from source?
<lorderunion> yeah back when i ran slackware for a while.
<mike> lorderunion: probably asking this a bit late, but you already checked everything in the Network section of System Settings, right?
<el_isma> what's a good alternative to Derive? (Computer Algebra System)
<lorderunion> yeah that's all fine. it see's the eth0 ethernet nic. i just can't connect to my router
<mike> ok. i'm just gonna feel like an asshole if you go through all this and it doesn't fix it. :-\
<swilson> does any of those links show how to install things?
<mike> swilson: what are you trying to install?
<lorderunion> mike: damn. got the module-assistant problem with the pkgcd. time to run build-dep on module-assistant and build another cd?
<swilson> anything lol i cant install no programs
<allin__> swilson: http://usbuntuguide.org
<allin__> http://ubuntuguide.org
<lorderunion> mike: and lol. hopefully it'll fix it.
<mike> lorderunion: hrmm... you could just burn the packages straight to a cd, copy them over, and do "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/packages/*.deb"
<mike> the aptoncd method feels cleaner to me, but that should work too
<lorderunion> path to packages being the cd mount?
<elite101> good nite
<mike> lorderunion: there aren't any wifi hotspots in your town?
<khaije1> so how can i check to see if a hw purchase is linux compatible?
<khaije1> is the ubuntu hwdb searchalble?
<lorderunion> there are a bunch in my apartment complex. just the one that my girlfriend usually connects to isn't completely working. it stops at the
<lorderunion> activation stage of "ip configuration started"
<lorderunion> or rather, sits there for a minute or so then dies
<mike> lorderunion: hangs at 28%, or 57%?
<lorderunion> 57% heh
<swilson> does linux work only in command prompt thingys?
<el_isma> lorderunion: That network might have MAC filtering
<lorderunion> ah! i got in!
<lorderunion> yayz!
<mike> hmm... are you sure the card's working properly? when mine is getting stuck at that step, it's not because of the connection point.
<mike> it connected on the wireless?
<lorderunion> yeah
<lorderunion> im going to get everything updated as fast as i can before it stops working and i cant download the driver, heh
<mike> nice. now you can just install and build-dep bcm5700-source and then all you need to do is compile it
<el_isma> swilson: what do you mean? have you tried kubuntu? if you don't want to install, try the livecd
<lorderunion> sweet.
<swilson> i want my windows xp back but my uncle installed kubuntu
<swilson> and i tried to watch youtube but i need flash players and stuff and i dont know how to install them
<swilson> i got my divxinstaller to say -rwxr-xr-x i was proud of myself
<se7en^Of^9> can someone help me with the find command ... i use find to find me all .jpg files and want to pipe the found jpg's to rename but i cant figure out how to do it ...  find -name "*jpg" -exec mv folder.jpg '{}' \;   this doesn't work and i have no idea anymore
<swilson> then i got stuck
<mike> swilson: there's a point-and-click way to do almost everything in kubuntu, but the "command prompt thingy" is easier when someone's explaining to you what to do
<el_isma> swilson: try reading ubuntuguide.org
<swilson> i like the point and click idea
<swilson> i am reading that site now
<swilson> i dont understand the command stuff
<lorderunion> mike: didnt
<mike> swilson: neither did i when i first started. ;-)
<lorderunion> mike: didnt need to run build-dep, it installed fine. time to see if it worked
<mike> lorderunion: ?
<mike> lorderunion: you compiled it already?
<lorderunion> mike: it installed the package.
<mike> lorderunion: from the way i understood it, that doesn't install the driver
<lorderunion> ah, heh ok. yeah, now "wired networks" is disabled in knetworkmanager
<mike> lorderunion: i just read the long desc. of the package. it only contains the source
<mike> lorderunion: you have to compile it
<mike> which means you should build-dep it first
<lorderunion> k. thought i had found some loophole, heh
<mike> !bulid-dep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulid-dep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike> hehe
<lorderunion> lol
<mike> build-dep tries to install all the packages a source package needs for it to compile properly
<lorderunion> ok. running build-dep now. installl-----yeah
<lorderunion> crap. i need to connect back to the wireless again
<se7en^Of^9> someone see a mistake here i don't see?  find -name "*jpg" -exec mv * folder.jpg '{}' \;
<lorderunion> encapsulate your exec in `
<lorderunion> mike: thanks for being patient. i'm not all that great with hardware these days.
<mike> heh, no problem
<se7en^Of^9> lorderunion: it comes up with   mv: target `./Evil Empire/AlbumArtSmall.jpg' is not a directory
<el_isma> se7en^Of^9: check your quotes
<lorderunion> mike: ok i got the build-dep done.
<el_isma> se7en^Of^9: or escape your spaces with "\" for example: Evil\ Empire
<intelikey> tab vompletion
<intelikey> completion maybe
<mike> lorderunion: ok... now just look in Adept to find out where bcm5700-source installed its files to (i'm sure there's a command-line equivalent to find that out, but i don't know it) and compile
<lorderunion> mike: will do
<lorderunion> mike: Makefile:52: *** Links kernel source tree not found. Stop.
<lorderunion> mike: i copied the tar.gz to my home directory to compile it
<mike> lorderunion: do you have kernel-package installed?
<lorderunion> no, heh
<mike> not sure if you need it
<mike> the desc. of bcm5700-source mentions it. :-\
<lorderunion> just installed, ran make again and it failed on the same error
<mike> there's no documentation with bcm5700?
<lorderunion> i went to /usr/src and tried to untar the tar.gz and i got a bunch of errors with that
<lorderunion> nvm. wasn't sudo
<lorderunion> damnit. same error when running it within /usr/src.
<intelikey> well i guess i'll try and run the .run file   i think i already know what will transit
<mike> what about when you extracted in ~? any docs?
<lorderunion> any what?
<mike> documentation
<lorderunion> ill brbrq
<intelikey> oh kewl        WARNING: Skipping the runlevel check (the utility `runlevel` failed to
<intelikey>            run).
<intelikey> i really should fix that.    i know im in runlevel nine but the system doesn't seem too
<Daisuke_Ido> i just showed a quasi-friend the compositing window managers, and he's a "one-upper
<Daisuke_Ido> "
<Daisuke_Ido> you all know the type, i'm sure
<mike> one-upper?
<Daisuke_Ido> "well, i can do that in windows AND play games"
<Daisuke_Ido> nice try, putz...
<mike> *snort*
<Daisuke_Ido> a one-upper
<Daisuke_Ido> anything you say, he can beat :\
<intelikey> hey i have a question.   i downloaded the nvidia driver and when i ran the .run file it ask me to agree to some stupid stuff i have no intention of agreeing to,  now what's to keep me from editing the .run file and making it skip that section and install without agreeing to anything ?
<mike> anyone who thinks vista's eye-candy is anywhere near the level of linux's is either a fanboy or they just don't know what they're doing in linux
<mike> lol intelikey
<intelikey> i mean !
<mike> i'd imagine if you read the license it would say you're not allowed to modify the run file
<mike> but that's just my guess :-P
<lorderunion> mike: ok i'm back
<mike> k...
<intelikey> but i did not agree to the licens
<mike> good point
<mike> lol
<intelikey> it can say what ever i said no.
<lorderunion> mike: sorry, lost the chat. what did you want me to try now?
<intelikey> now i'll edit the thing and install it.
<mike> lorderunion: extract bcm5700-source into ~... does it have a readme or any documentation at all with it?
<intelikey> it's my computer and what's on it is mine.  i haven't agreed to NOT ONE STINKUNG THING!
<intelikey> s/U/I/
<lorderunion> yeah it does. says to cd src/ run make, then load the driver
<lorderunion> make is failing though, heh
<mike> maybe try googling around for the errors? sorry, but i don't know what else to try at this point. compiling definitely isn't my strong point. :-\
<mike> Daisuke_Ido: Show him how you can update all the software on your system in a couple clicks and see what he says :-P
<lorderunion> mike: installing linux-source-2.6.20
<ebovine> Anyone else having issues with Kaffeine playing DVDs?  It gives me an error message about "Audio output unavailable.  Device is busy. ()"
<ebovine> I've gone so far as to completely disable KDE sounds.
<el_isma> intelikey: when you download the .run file, I think you have to agree to a license... I guess there it says something about not modifying it?
<ebovine> I've also played mp3's through the XINE UI, so I know it can play audio.
<ebovine> I can also play the DVD from mplayer using the command line.
<ebovine> It even plays the audio.  :)
<intelikey> el_isma i did no sush thing
<intelikey> el_isma it never asked me to agree to anything
<Daisuke_Ido> mike: nothing will make this guy switch
<mike> kaffeine's weird with dvd's
<Daisuke_Ido> he's a "hardcore" gamer
<Daisuke_Ido> now my girlfriend is all ready to switch
<ebovine> mike: The xine UI has the same issues.
<Daisuke_Ido> and a few friends want live cds to play with :)
<mike> Daisuke_Ido: cool
<intelikey> el_isma i assure i have not accepted any agreement other than the GNU-GPL on this computer
<el_isma> intelikey: ok
<slacker2> Hello anyone here
<slacker2> Im having trouble installing AOL Instant Messenger for Kubuntu
<intelikey> and i think i have the nvidia driver installed with out agreeing to anything
<mike> slacker2: use kopete
<ebovine> slacker2: kopete
<slacker2> I dont like Kopete
<ebovine> slacker2: Gaim
<slacker2> Isnt that pidgin now?
<mike> yeah
<slacker2> but I just want AIM
<mike> i don't think pidgin's in the repos yet though
<Daisuke_Ido> "but i just want aim"
<mike> i don't think aol makes aim for linux do they?
<Daisuke_Ido> cope
<mike> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> deal widdit
<mike> really
<mike> :-)
<intelikey> mike gaim is in the repos tho
<Daisuke_Ido> accept the fact that they do aim better than aim does aim.
<mike> right
<intelikey> gaim=pidgin
<mike> lol Daisuke_Ido
<slacker2> http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp
<Kr4t05> Does someone want to tell me how I could make a DVD ISO rip?
<mike> Kr4t05: "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss k9copy"
<Kr4t05> mike: Rockin', thanks.
<ebovine> slacker2: You want *THAT* over Kopete?!?
<mike> np
<slacker2> ebovine* yeah
<slacker2> i'm not a big fan on multi im clients
<Kr4t05> mike: Gah.... libdvdcss is not available.
<Kr4t05> One moment...
<Daisuke_Ido> they have install instructions for debian WOODY.
<mike> Kr4t05: libdvdcss2 maybe?
<Daisuke_Ido> this is not an up to date piece of software.
<ebovine> slacker2: You've followed the instructions for Debian 3+, right?
<jbaerbock> Question about wireless. When I try to connect to my prefered network half the time is gets to 25% then does nothing. takes quite a few tries. Anyway to fix this?
<slacker2> ebovine: yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> slacker2: so...  don't use the multiple protocols, just use aim!
<ebovine> slacker2: Waht happened?
<slacker2> Hold on lemme get the message
<mike> slacker2: you could check the appdb at http://www.winehq.org/ and see if the windows version of AIM is supported under wine
<Kr4t05> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zeke> I have a question
<zeke> does anyone
<zeke> have
<zeke> a
<zeke> windoze 98 product key?
<Daisuke_Ido> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Daisuke_Ido> and for eff's sake, NO
<mike> jbaerbock: usually i just go ahead and re-try as soon as i see it hang at that step for more than 2-3 seconds. i know that doesn't really fix the problem, but it might speed things up for you a bit
<Daisuke_Ido> google that, it's not our job to enable your cheap butt
<zeke> sure thing ubotu
<ebovine> zeke: If you can't find one online in 5m you're not trying.
<jbaerbock> only has one bar signal strength is that making the difference? Cause when it does connect seemsbandwidth is very choppy
<Daisuke_Ido> jbaerbock: yeah, that can be an issue
<mike> Kr4t05: my fault. i thought libdvdcss was in official repos, guess not
<slacker2> ebovine: it says theres no such director
<zeke> well alright then...I just thought I'd ask my good friends here...but if you're going to be that way aboot it
<Daisuke_Ido> !medibuntu | Kr4t05
<ubotu> Kr4t05: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mike> jbaerbock: that could very well be the problem
<ebovine> slacker2: That message isn't much help, huh?  :)
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: Medibuntu is always really slow. :/
<jbaerbock> but connects fine in windows, so don't get it
<slacker2> ebovine: lol no its not
<jbaerbock> have dual partition WinXP there only for games
<Daisuke_Ido> zeke: asking for an illegal product key is not the way to make friends...
<zeke> really?
<Daisuke_Ido> not here.
<mike> jbaerbock: what kind of card?
<zeke> I never would have guessed
<zeke> you think microsoft could give me one then
<jbaerbock> Broadcom (always fun on linux lol) than and an ATI card and I got plenty of fun to deal with
<zeke> even though they no longer support it
<slacker2> ebovine: ya still there?
<jbaerbock> zeke what key ya lookin for?
<ebovine> Yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> zeke: that's tough.  not our problem.  google it.
<slacker2> ebovine: accept my pm please
<zeke> I lost my win98 product registration key
<ebovine> I'm not seeing one.
<Daisuke_Ido> you "lost" it?
<mike> lol
<slacker2> could you send me one
<zeke> of course
<Daisuke_Ido> BS.
<jbaerbock> www.serials.ws
<jbaerbock> good site
<jbaerbock> otherwise google it should find some around
<zeke> I don't steal any more than anyone else in here does
<Daisuke_Ido> zeke: talking to people in an open source channel, i'd bet you're wrong about that.
<jbaerbock> zeke just dont ask questions about bootlegged stuff on ubuntu forum, they kill your post if ya do lol
<cabuloso> ?
<ebovine> zeke: It's possible for you to look dumber right now, but I'm not sure how.
<zeke> It never crossed my mind
<Daisuke_Ido> but you'll ask here.
<Daisuke_Ido> i think you just proved ebovine right
<zeke> I think you can suck my nuts
<Kr4t05> zeke: Everyone else is hatin' on you... So I guess I'll join. You fail.
<ebovine> slacker2: Your nick has to be registered with the server to be able to send PMs
<Daisuke_Ido> you do, do you?
<Kr4t05> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jbaerbock> Lol Microsoft would claim we are being illegal by using Linux, and they would try some halfassed reason for it too
<zeke> nobody like nuts then?
<slacker2> ok lemme register ebovine
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<zeke> I prefer almonds myself
<jbaerbock> Mike still there? Any ideas bout the wireless?
<Daisuke_Ido> nice backtrack, but too little too late :\
<ebovine> jbaerbock: They'd have a much harder time proving that in court.
<zeke> what?...never heard of sarcasm?
<Kr4t05> So... Do we have an op in the room?
<slacker2> ebovine* Im trying to register
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, i'm sure there are a couple wandering around
<intelikey> Kr4t05 can very quickly      do we need one ?
<lorderunion> damn. installing linux-source didnt work
<lorderunion> argh.
<Daisuke_Ido> what are you trying to do?
<slacker2> ebovine* im still trying to register
<lorderunion> install the bcm5700 driver.
<lorderunion> or compile it rather.
<lorderunion> getting a "kernel source tree not found" error when running make
<slacker2> ebovine* did you get my message
<XcercaX> is Adept manager the popular choice for downloading and installing new packages ?
<ebovine> Adept has gotten better, but I still find Synaptic to be more stable.
<dsmith_> has anyone ever compiles basker note taking software?
<dsmith_> *compiled I meant
<maltaethiron> personally, im a fan of synaptic
<dsmith_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<dsmith_> dsmith@dsmith-laptop:~/Desktop/basket-1.0.2/basket-1.0.2$
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith_: xorg-dev
<XcercaX> ok
<dsmith_> Daisuke_Ido: whats that
<Daisuke_Ido> what you're going to need
<XcercaX> does anyone use wine?
<ubuntu__> i need am irc channel on openGL programming
<ebovine> dsmith_: The *-dev packages are the development files for the package.  It's the stuff you need to compile apps against the package.
<dsmith_> XcercaX: I do
<Daisuke_Ido> XcercaX: i try to avoid it, but occasionally i have no choice
<dsmith_> oh!, ok
<XcercaX> dsmith did you use Adept to install it ?
<dsmith_> ummmmmmmm no
<Kr4t05> ubuntu__: Maybe #opengl?
<ubuntu__> thanks
<ebovine> lol
<dsmith_> automatix, but I hade to revert back to an older version as IE was being a pain
<XcercaX> what did you use ?
<XcercaX> alright
<dsmith_> i need iE to connect to a few servers at the office for remote management
<ebovine> dsmith_: That's what VMWare Player is for.  :)
<XcercaX> the usenet client i want to use (and also have a subscription to) says that it only works in windows,  but i talked to a guy that said he got ti to work in ubuntu wuthg wine
<dsmith_> bah, no way
<CensorBard> !libusb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libusb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsmith_> virtualbox is better
<ebovine> We have sysadmins that create VMWare images for us, so I roll with what's already cooked.
<dsmith_> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> XcercaX: agent?  xnews?
<ebovine> VirtualBox looks pretty cool, though.
<Daisuke_Ido> newsbin
<intelikey> does VirtualBox require X ?
<dsmith_> ok I got past the x issues with *-dev pkgs, thx
<dsmith_> i am not sure
<XcercaX> no,  it's UseNeXT
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: as long as you only want to run MS-DOS
<dsmith_> I've run about 10 different OS's on it
<XcercaX> it's pretty awesome
<Daisuke_Ido> XcercaX: and how much are you getting screwed out of a month for that?
<XcercaX> and i've gotten to know the people in the chat from the client
<ebovine> dsmith_: How's he performance?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido will it run without X tho ?   like qemu and bochs wont
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: likely not
<dsmith_> ebovine: It seems fine for me, vista was a freaking hog hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> giganews + pan + klibido
<dsmith_> I use it for demo of various OS's
<ebovine> hehe.  So you're saying Vista was itself?
<Daisuke_Ido> the usenet superhighway
<XcercaX> about $10  ,  it's better than looking all over for a movie or game if you ask me,   and the client is pretty awesome
<XcercaX> but it's not for everyone
<Daisuke_Ido> XcercaX: oh, i'm...  intimately... familiar with usenet
<slacker2> *ebovine i pmed u
<dsmith_> two questions: what is Qt and is libmgr needed?
<Daisuke_Ido> been using it for around a decade now
<Daisuke_Ido> qt is the toolkit kde runs on, and probably.
<XcercaX> Daisuke_Ido   are you using a free usenet server ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i have the server through verizon, and i pay for giganews.
<Daisuke_Ido> in windows i used agent and powergrab, in linux i use pan and klibido
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's a really close call on which is better
<intelikey> dsmith_ any lib in question can be checked like   sudo apt-get remove libmgr      then if it's needed by something the list will appear and ask for an ok if not it's gone  question answered
<dsmith_> ok, I am slowly trudging thorough installing basket note taking software
<slacker2> *ebovine, pmed u again
<XcercaX> i was using Klibido for a little while,  but when i booted into windows to get on UseNeXT a guy in the chat told me that he got Usenext working in ubuntu with wine
<intelikey> see also deborphan
<dsmith_> I could use wine or codeweavers to install onenote, but thats far too easy :)
<XcercaX> so i installed Kubuntu over my fedora installation and have been trying to get wine to work
<Daisuke_Ido> XcercaX: does usenext have an nzb-based client?
<XcercaX> Daisuke_Ido    no,  it's a microsoft.net  thing,  i couldn't figure out how to get it to work, i have wine and mono installed on my old fedora release
<XcercaX> but i heard people say that they got it to work in ububtu so i am trying that out now
<XcercaX> i haven't gotten wine to install yet though...
<dsmith_> he is a link to basket notes http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=10020 looks like development is stopping, hmmmm. I may not bother with it now.
<TheRealInsane> I seem to have a problem connecting to my HDD
<TheRealInsane> I just can't seem to access it
<raylu> connecting to?
<dsmith_> linux needs a great note taking tool
<TheRealInsane> rayle: Just accessing my normal Hard Disk
<raylu> dsmith_, knotes?
<raylu> TheRealInsane, by "normal," you mean..?>
<TheRealInsane> The Hard Disk (C:\ and D:\) that I usually use on Windows and have all my files one
<TheRealInsane> *on
<TheRealInsane> I can't seem too find it,
<raylu> look in /media
<TheRealInsane> Let's see..
<TheRealInsane> Nope, not there. Just my CD-ROM drives and floppy drive
<raylu> ok
<raylu> do you know the names of your partitions?
<CensorBard> Holy cow, Synaptic is leaps and bounds better than Adept.
<TheRealInsane> Yep
<raylu> what are they?
<TheRealInsane> hda, hdb1, hdb2
<raylu> hdb1 is your windows partition and hdb2 is your linux partition?
<TheRealInsane> hdb1 is windows, hdb2 is media, hdb3 is linux (forgot that >.<)
<raylu> ok
<raylu> cd /media
<raylu> sudo mkdir hdb1
<TheRealInsane> Let's see
<raylu> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 hdb1
<TheRealInsane> Ok, now I opened it in Konquerer and I don't have enough permissions to view it
<raylu> ah
<raylu> ok
<raylu> sudo umount hdb1
<raylu> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 hdb1 -o=user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<raylu> alternatively
<raylu> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 hdb1 -o=uid=1000
<raylu> oh wait...i think there's no = after -o
<raylu> i think it's just a space
<mm_202> Hey guys, [another]  quick question:  I have an ATI Remote Wonder, is there anyway to get KDE (and linux in general) to NOT recognize it as a kb and mouse?  I want to just be able to access it programmatically thru /dev
<dsmith_> raylu: knotes works ok I suppose but I want something a bit more useful
<raylu> mm_202, comment out the lines in your xorg, i suppose
<raylu> on that note, what is an ATI rw?
<TheRealInsane> Thanks raylu, you're awesome
<raylu> if you want it to do this automatically
<raylu> you should use alt+f2 > kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<raylu> and poke away at that
<mm_202> raylu: Basically a RF remote (like a TV remote) with lots of buttons and arrow keys for mouse/kb emulation. http://www.remotecentral.com/wonder/
<TheRealInsane> So yeah, any way to change the view type in Konquerer to a windows-type "details" look?
<mm_202> Im fairly new to Linux, but when I was using Windows, I wrote a program that let me control my music, my lights, my alarm, etc thru the remote, I'd like to have that funcationality back
<raylu> TheRealInsane, isn't it in the view settings somewhere?
<TheRealInsane> Basically I can't find the view settings
<khaije1> so is bluetooth to the point where linux support is as standard as usb?
<raylu> TheRealInsane, aren't they in the menubar?
<CensorBard> Query: In what arcane ritual should I edit my xorg.conf file, such that I can actually save the changes?
<CensorBard> Kate seems to not be up to the task.
<raylu> CensorBard, alt+f2> kdesu kate
<TheRealInsane> Funny, I seem to have a small dropdown called "Icon View" in my toolbar, but it seems like a button that's always pressed down
<pag> TheRealInsane, try to press and hold ;)
<TheRealInsane> D'oh! Thanks, it works :P
<TheRealInsane> Guess I'm still not Linux familiar..
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> you shouldn't need to press and hold
<raylu> that's painful :(
<raylu> i die a little inside every time i see a windows/mac user do it
<TheRealInsane> Hmm..
<TheRealInsane> Anyways, I mounted my HDDs, but now I get a visual error
<raylu> a what?
<TheRealInsane> It displays the size as "24 KB", when it should be around 217 GB
<TheRealInsane> Although when I open it up, it still contains all the large files
<raylu> m...i don't really know what number you're reading
<TheRealInsane> Hmm, it seems all folder sizes are shrinked down
<pag> TheRealInsane, konq has that problem - it doesn't count the things inside the folder or something like that
<TheRealInsane> Oh, that'd explain it
<pag> TheRealInsane, right click and choose properties - it should show the real size then
<raylu> fdisk and sfdisk will tell you the size of the partitions
<raylu> on the other hand, there's this super cool (but useless) view mode
<raylu> that sorts folders and files by size
<raylu> it's really cool the first time you use it :D :D :D
<TheRealInsane> Wow
<TheRealInsane> Looks a bit.... unorganized?
<raylu> lol
<raylu> i said useless, right?
<raylu> even the creator admits that its only eye-candy, but totally useless
<raylu> but it's sorted by size, which is still really cool :D
<CensorBard> raylu: ....It's been bugging me for a while, but: Netherlands? Is that you?
<TheRealInsane> Sleek
<TheRealInsane> Microsoft Flight Simulator X 8.17 GB
<TheRealInsane> Completely worthless, but still. 8.17 Gig ^^
<raylu> CensorBard, ...what?
<TheRealInsane> Damnit, that view mode is insane. Do you expect me to turn by monitor 90 or what!?
<TheRealInsane> The sideways text is driving me mad ._.
<CensorBard> raylu: Ne'er mind. Knew a guy, same name. That was our nickname for him, since he was Chinese Dutch.
<raylu> o.0
<mumificirani> i have yet antoher question
<raylu> apparently, there's dr by the name raylu
<raylu> and someone has taken the name in a few places
<raylu> TheRealInsane, no, just bask  in its awesomeness for a few minutes :D
<pag> mumificirani, since it isn't you first time, you should already be familiar with the drill: don't ask to ask a question, just ask your question :)
<mumificirani> when I install xubuntu desktop do I still have KDE on kubuntu?
<TheRealInsane> Let me guess: Linux doesn't have that really cool but extremely useless option to highlight folders in different colors?
<pag> mumificirani, how are you planning to install it?
<mumificirani> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pag> TheRealInsane, yes we do :O
<mumificirani> :)
<pag> mumificirani, yup, you can then choose in login screen wether you want KDE or XFCE :)
<mumificirani> that's neat
<pag> mumificirani, kde will not be touched in any way
<raylu> TheRealInsane, ls --color
<mumificirani> I still have the old programs or do I get the XFCE ones too?
<raylu> :D
<TheRealInsane> pad, so how then?
<TheRealInsane> Ah hm
<TheRealInsane> *paq of course.. not pad :P
<raylu> actually, pag, kmenu gets all the xfce stuff :(
<TheRealInsane> *pag...
<pag> TheRealInsane, depends on your icon theme though
<TheRealInsane> My keyboard is driving me mad.....
<TheRealInsane> Hmm
<TheRealInsane> Let's see
<pag> raylu, well yes, but that's a non destructive thing - it won't start changing themes like KDE did to my gnome once
<TheRealInsane> pag, I have Crystal SVG Theme currently (default)
<mumificirani> can someone answer my question :D?
<mumificirani> It's not urgent I mean
<pag> TheRealInsane, ok.. wait a sec please, and I'll try to find the feature you need
<mumificirani> but
<raylu> pag, it destroys my beautiful menu!!
<raylu> mumificirani, yes, you get both sets of programs
<pag> mumificirani, you'll have both programms - you can use whichever you like
<raylu> in fact, you should even be able to run kde programs in xfce and vice versa
<mumificirani> wow neat
<mumificirani> tnx :)
<raylu> it'll just take a bit of extra loading/memory usage if you choose to do so
<mumificirani> and I lack that very much :)
<pag> TheRealInsane, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Color+Folder?content=34096 here you are :)
<TheRealInsane> mkay
<TheRealInsane> So does Linux have an equivelant of telnet?
<pag> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<pag> but yes - we have telnet too
<mumificirani> type telnet in terminal :D
<raylu> ew
<raylu> why do you need to telnet?
<TheRealInsane> Kewl
<TheRealInsane> manual SMTPing
<raylu> ...
<TheRealInsane> Error trapping with my GmEmail Script ;)
<raylu> o.0
<TheRealInsane> I'm talking bullshit right now, ain't i?
<mumificirani> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<pag> !ohmy | TheRealInsane
<ubotu> TheRealInsane: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<raylu> TheRealInsane, i don't think it'd be too hard to write a script to handle it for you
<raylu> you should never send low-level data more than once
<pag> the script might be failing, because *buntu uses dash instead of sh..
<raylu> ?
<mahdy> hiya guys
<mahdy> all eyez on e
<mahdy> all eyez on me
<mahdy> all eyez on me
<mahdy> all eyez on me
<mahdy> all eyez on me
<mahdy> all eyez on me
<mahdy> all eyez on me
<mahdy> all eyez on me
<pag> raylu, complicated thing to expalain - but in *buntu /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/dash  and they are not 100% comparative(sp?)
<mahdy> all eyez on me
<mahdy> all eyez on me
<mahdy> all eyez on me
<TheRealInsane> raylu, thank you, but I'm doing this for a program called "Game Maker", so nothing with Linux or anything
<mahdy> all eyez on me
<mahdy> all eyez on me
<mahdy> all eyez on me
<pag> !flood | mahdy
<ubotu> mahdy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<raylu> pag, i have no idea what dash/sh do, sorry :P
<pag> raylu, ok. nevermind then.
<intelikey> why would installing kernel-headers-2.4.27-2 pull in kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-k6     but removing kernel-headers-2.4.27-2 also remove kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-k6     it's like they have recursive deps on each other    that should not be   if you can not have one with out the other they should be one package.
<raylu> they could be maintained by totally different people
<raylu> and they may want to allow the option of forcing an install of only one
<TheRealInsane> Ok, I downloaded an archive, extracted it and it contains: "colorfolder" and "colorfolder.desktop".
<TheRealInsane> Now how the heck do I use it?
<TheRealInsane> I see "colorfolder" is a shell script, how do I execute it?
<pag> TheRealInsane, there is installation info on the page I gave you
<pag> I changed the location of the "colorfolder" for myself though, but it requires editing of "colorfolder.desktop" iirc
<TheRealInsane> pag, How can I give my account full permission? Or otherwise remove the system password, I don't want one
<TheRealInsane> 'cause I can't seem to create a new folder/copy files without entering my password 10 times
<TheRealInsane> It's annyoing
<ice9cynic> weddep
<pag> TheRealInsane, don't :) running everything with full permissions is a security risk and should never be done.
<ice9cynic> DUDE! Ice9, get off my nick, wtf
<TheRealInsane> pag, then perhaps administrator level permission? Or atleast enough to create new folders...
<pag> TheRealInsane, you have full write acces to your /home/username directory
<pag> TheRealInsane, and you almost never need acces to any other dir
<TheRealInsane> pag, The problem is, I want to copy a file (colorfolder) into the ~/bin/colorfolder dir
<TheRealInsane> But it won't let me.
<pag> TheRealInsane, ~ means your homefolder
<mumificirani> pag you there?
<pag> mumificirani, yup.
<ice9cynic> wow I can't believe that guy is stealing my nick, whats up with that
<ice9cynic> what an imposter, really
<pag> !register | ice9cynic
<ubotu> ice9cynic: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<holycow> humans are idiots
<mumificirani> ok I installed xubuntu.desk
<mumificirani> now what :D?
<ice9cynic> ya but I can't register it cuz he's on it!
<ubuntu__> are you suposed to come up with your own security scripts?
<mumificirani> should I ctrl-alt-bksp*
<pag> mumificirani, log out, and in login window choose session -> xfce
<mumificirani> ok
<mumificirani> tnx
<TheRealInsane> Is there a keyboard shortcut to create a new dir in Konquerer?
<praecox> hey, anyone here can help me out with Compiz under Kubuntu?
<pag> TheRealInsane, not that I'm aware of.. right clicking isn't too hard though
<pag> !compiz | praecox
<ubotu> praecox: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubuntu__> are you suposed to come up with your own security scripts?
<pag> ubuntu__, huh?
<praecox> pag, http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez is little overdated...
<praecox> pag, I've got Gutsy here and simply did
<TheRealInsane> pag, Rightclick doesn't have an option for Create new folder
<praecox> pag, it's clean install of Gutsy. I simply tried: apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-* compiz-kde emerald
<mumificirani> wow this works =D
<pag> praecox, I mosly meant the last part of that factoid ;)
<pag> TheRealInsane, huh? crate new -> folder
<mumificirani> tnx a lot guys, going off now
<praecox> pag, I see.
<pag> TheRealInsane, or just do it from commandline: mkdir ~/bin
<pag> praecox, you have gutsy, so you might also wat to ask in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> TheRealInsane in what that is not an option to make a dir ?     there is in konq
<TheRealInsane> intelikey, I'm using Konquerer, rightclicking, all I get is: Up, Back, Forward, Open With, Preview in, Actions, Properties.
<pag> TheRealInsane, click on an empty space
<pag> TheRealInsane, not some file / folder
<TheRealInsane> pag, I am clicking on an empty space
<TheRealInsane> If I click on a file, I get stuff like Copy/Paste too
<pag> TheRealInsane, in which folder?
<TheRealInsane> home
<intelikey> you can't write in /home
<pag> TheRealInsane, if you have no write acces you will not have the creation options - and you only have that acces to /tmp and /home/YourUserName
<intelikey> pag and maybe /media/*    but yeah
<TheRealInsane> That explains it..
<TheRealInsane> Thanks
<intelikey> hmmm installing a kernel i'll have to mkdir /boot or apt will cry
<intelikey> oh it's gonna taint my kernel,   poor kernel...
<intelikey> now how do you update the nvidia driver ?
<intelikey> ha crap apt cried anyway      Could not open /etc/fstab:No such file or directory at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.15-28-386.postinst line 1045, <STDIN> line 1.
<TheRealInsane> Where would ~/.kde be?
<TheRealInsane> Doesn't the "." cancel the "~" out?
<pag> TheRealInsane, folders starting with . are hidden
<intelikey> TheRealInsane ` is always your users home dir
<TheRealInsane> pag, well the instructions tell me to copy a file there
<intelikey> ~ is
<pag> TheRealInsane, so just enable show hidden files/folders form konq's menus
<TheRealInsane> Kk
<intelikey> TheRealInsane and i think you were thinking of  ..  rather than .    ~/..   is /home whereas  ~/ is your users home dir which $HOME is and   /home/$USER  is in most cases
<intelikey> what i want to know is, is there a way to remove .. from ./    :)
<TheRealInsane> Yerh
<Cocytus> Hm. My desktop image is no longer drawn, the background is only white.. any typs?
<mumificirani> pag
<mumificirani> nothing sorry
<pag> :)
<mumificirani> pag
<mumificirani> if I let's say... DISLIKE yfcm
<mumificirani> xfcm
<mumificirani> can I uninstall it :D?
<mumificirani> just hypothetical
<pag> xfcm? do you mean xfce?
<mumificirani> yeah
<pag> sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove  :)
<mumificirani> all that?
<mumificirani> I should'nt dot hat while in xfce do I :)?
<pag> yup... better be in KDE (or no gui at all)
<mumificirani> xD
<intelikey> is autoremove one of those NON-documented features ?
<mumificirani> nah... I'll just stick up to KDE no need for unisntall
<intelikey> or has it been added in the last few months ?
<pag> intelikey, man apt-get mentions it..
<intelikey> tty3 [greg$~]  apt-get autoremove
<intelikey> E: Invalid operation autoremove
<pag> intelikey, it was added in edgy iirc
<intelikey> and man don't mention it to me
<intelikey> k
<dotz> how to upgrade from dapper to fiesty?
<TheRealInsane> pag, Aargh! I right click and select tint (means that the Konquerer mod is working) and it gives me: "Could not find the program colorfolder"
<pag> dotz, through edgy
<TheRealInsane> I have it in ~/bin
<pag> TheRealInsane, check that colorfolder.desktop points to the right location
<intelikey> dotz they say you can't   not in one step   but if you want to try before you reload   change your sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade
<khaije1> dotz:  a "clean" install isnt an option?
<TheRealInsane> Kk
<TheRealInsane> A wonder I didn't think of that
<pag> TheRealInsane, kate ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/colorfolder.desktop  iirc
<intelikey> dotz they told me i couldn't do that from hoary to dapper either     but i did.      "wasn't smooth though"
<TheRealInsane> pag, it just points to "Exec=colorfolder ..."
<TheRealInsane> So where does that point to?
<TheRealInsane> Also, how can I configure to view hidden files in Konquerer?
<pag> TheRealInsane, in ubuntu? nowhere :-/  replace it with  Exec=/home/YourUserName/bin/colorfolder
<pag> TheRealInsane, view -> show hidden files
<rockets> is it possible to get wine running AMD64 (K)ubuntu
<TheRealInsane> pag, in kubuntu. Can't I just replace it with ~/bin/colorfolder too?
<intelikey> i reboot now.    kernel.
<pag> TheRealInsane, maybe - I'd do it the safe way though
<stdin> rockets: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64
<rockets> ty
<khaije1> dotz: anyone will tell you that a complete reinstall is preferable whenever possibly
<khaije1> *possible
<khaije1> stdin: are you POSIX compliant?
<TheRealInsane> I modified the program, and now it finds colorfolder, but it doesn't work..
<TheRealInsane> I mean, it doesn't get tinted
<TheRealInsane> Under kubuntu 7.04
<TheRealInsane> Oh yeah, doesn't Konquerer support Unicode filenames?
<TheRealInsane> I have this folder called Elkeliset and it displays the  as boxes
<pag> TheRealInsane, works well for me... are you sure the filename is in utf8?
<stdin> khaije1: no, /bin/sh is
<TheRealInsane> No idea what the filename is in
<TheRealInsane> How can Ia ccess the Equalizer in Amarok?
<TheRealInsane> nvm
<TheRealInsane> Damnit, why do m3u playlists save the filename starting with D:\??
<TheRealInsane> Is there a way to autmatically convert filenames from D:\ to /media/data/ and D:\ to /media/hdb1/?
<stdin> use sed
<stdin> sed 's,D:\,/media/data/g'
<TheRealInsane> How does sed work/what does it do?
<llutz> sed 's,D:\,/media/data,g'
<TheRealInsane> I have a file, and I want to rename all instances of it to the new one
<stdin> TheRealInsane: sed takes the 1st expression and replaced it with the 2nd, so "sed -i 's,D:\,/media/data/g' filename.m3u" would replace all the "D:\" to "/media/data/" in  filename.m3u
<mike> Greets, everyone...
<TheRealInsane> K, thanks
<TheRealInsane> Now how do I stop reading a manual page?
<stdin> q
<praecox> q
<TheRealInsane> Pressed every key I have on my keyboard and I can't seem to leave it
<TheRealInsane> Oh wiat, q works
<TheRealInsane> Hehe
<llutz> stdin: typo, sed 's,D:\,/media/data,g'
<mike> I'm setting up the partitions on a dual-boot system... Is it safe to mount the windows partition under /home/user/.windows-partition?
<stdin> llutz: well, I missed the last ',' I intended the last slash tho
<stdin> mike: yeah, you can mount it anywhere you want
<mike> stdin: Thanks
<TheRealInsane> It gives me an error: "unterminated s command"
<TheRealInsane> The command as I have it: sed -i 's,D:\,/media/data/,g' "Music - All.m3u"
<codeatnight> s,D:\\,/media/data,g
<TheRealInsane> Damnit:
<sille> 1st instal of kubuntu... needed help unlocking packing system.. pls
<pag> !aptfix | sille
<ubotu> sille: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<TheRealInsane> sed: couldn't open temporary file ./sedCF8gHF: Read-only file system
<sille> will try and let u know. thx
<sille> worked great.  unlocked. i dnot remember sys crashing on me though
<pag> sille, adept manages to lock system up once in a while even without crashing
<TheRealInsane> pag, can you help me on my last error?
<pag> TheRealInsane, where are you trying to write? to a windows disk?
<TheRealInsane> To hdb1
<pag> TheRealInsane, which FS? NTFS, right?
<TheRealInsane> Yep
<pag> !ntfs-3g | TheRealInsane
<ubotu> TheRealInsane: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<TheRealInsane> Another question: Is there a way to configure the extra mouse buttons? (4,5,6 and 7)?
<TheRealInsane> I can only configure 1-3
<sille> thx pag
<sille> ;}
<pag> !mouse | TheRealInsane
<ubotu> TheRealInsane: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<TheRealInsane> Blach
<TheRealInsane> Uninformative manual: "Enable the universe repository and install the ntfs-config package"
<TheRealInsane> Too bad it doesn't explain how
<pag> !universe | TheRealInsane
<ubotu> TheRealInsane: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<pag> !software | TheRealInsane
<ubotu> TheRealInsane: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<cw> hi
<pag> hello cw :)
<cw> hello
<cw> this is just a test
<cw> thank you
<cw> ;)
<Tenen> Can anyone tell me if madwifi is installed by default in a normal base installation?
<pag> looks like it's not
<Tenen> my netgear wg 311 t that is atheros based runs 100% on default ubuntu install due to madwifi, in kubuntu the card doesnt pick up in network manager but rather only when i do a grep atheros
<Tenen> I need that card to work or I'm stuck in windows
<Tenen> and when i do a make for madwifi i get errors
<Tenen> What would the dif in terms of performance etc be if i installed ubuntu then just installed kde from synaptic
<Tenen> because i need madwifi
<pag> TheRealInsane, next to zero - especially if you remove the unneeded gnome-pkg's
<Tenen> was that commento for me pag?
<pag> Tenen, yes, sorry
<Tenen> so with kde would come konsole, konqueror etc?
<harmental> hey guys....is it possible that adept_noitifier is not "activated"......(i know for sure it is installed though)
<harmental> i dont receive "notices" anymore....even there are outdated packages...
<pag> Tenen, yup.
<stdin> Tenen: it's in the linux-restricted-modules package
<Tenen> so pag if i did ubuntu then installed kubuntu kde - it would be a kubuntu system?
<Tenen> or a hybrid?
<pag> harmental, it is possible
<pag> Tenen, it would have both packages.. so hybrid I guess
<Tenen> bah
<Tenen> i want kubuntu to work
<Tenen> i cant get madwifi to install
<Tenen> its lacking some modules/packages to do so
<harmental> pag: how can i reactive it?
<Tenen> i've got the cd but i dont know how to load packages off there
<pag> harmental, somewhere in adept_manager settings maybe?
<TheRealInsane> So I installed "3dchess" and several others with Adept Manager, I can access the others, but not 3dchess. Where would I find it?
<harmental> already tried that.....
<harmental> pag: there is not such thing as notifier activation...
<ching> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ching> i keep getting that on a fresh installation of fiesty
<ching> apt-get update
<Tenen> pag the modules that kubuntu needs for madwifi to work etc, would those be on my cd? and just not installed by default? how would i go about installing em?
<ching> what shd i do
<ching> anyone?
<pag> harmental, hmm... try launching adept_notifier and hope it works :-/
<pag> ching, try to use a different mirror maybe?
<ching> what are the mirors?
<Mouseball> error setting up inter-process communications for KDE:
<Mouseball> Could not open network socket
<Mouseball> is dcopserver running?
<TheRealInsane> Can anybody help me?
<pag> !easysources | ching
<ubotu> ching: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<pag> Tenen, I don't know. sorry.
<sx66> how do you change themes?
<sille> nthr sille issue.  removing some apps and got "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." error.  What to do?
<Mouseball> !dcopserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcopserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tenen> pag the modules that kubuntu needs for madwifi to work etc, would those be on my cd? and just not installed by default? how would i go about installing em?
<pag> !customise | sx66
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customise - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> d'oh.
<sx66> yeah?
<sx66> how do you do it?
<stdin> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<ching> i still hit into the same problem
<ching> gpg key?
<abu> tes
<ching> the generated sources.list have this in comment
<ching> # Ubuntu supported packages
<ching> # GPG key: 437D05B5
<Mouseball> anybody know how what that error message means?
<TheRealInsane> Where can I access installed packages or otherwise read their manual?
<Tenen> pag the modules that kubuntu needs for madwifi to work etc, would those be on my cd? and just not installed by default? how would i go about installing em?
<stdin> ching: is ubuntu-keyring installed ?
<pag> Tenen, I already said that I don't know
<TheRealInsane> Please, anybody?
<ertugrulge> hello !what is kubuntu turkish channel
<pag> !tr | ertugrulge
<ubotu> ertugrulge: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sx66> I have downloaded a bunch of themes for but I can not import them. pag
<stdin> Tenen: they are one the CD
<ching> yes
<Tenen> hello !what is kubuntu south african channel
<insmod> <TheRealInsane> man
<Tenen> so how do i access em stdin
<Tenen> or install em
<pag> sx66, which themes you have downloaded?  or should I say "what kind of"..
<Tenen> what is a command to install something
<stdin> Tenen: looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu ?
<ertugrulge> thank you but anybody in turkish channel :)
<insmod> <Tenen> like what
<ching> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ching> # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
<ching> # GPG key: 437D05B5
<ching> i tried that
<ching> # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<sx66> pag: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Futurosoft+Kickoff+Vista+?content=52346
<Tenen> well I need to install madwifi but with 0 net access on that machine caus wifi wont work I need to somehow install madwifi i downloaded it but its lacking headers or kernels or something to install would those be on my kubuntu cd, if so how would i install em
<stdin> ching: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 437D05B5
<pag> ching, gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<stdin> ching: gpg --export -a 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<stdin> Tenen: what version?
<pag> sx66, that's a kickoff theme - kubuntu doesn't even use kickoff
<Tenen> the latest madwifi version and its kubuntu 7.04
<sx66> pag: so, how do I install themes, and how do I know if a theme will work?
<stdin> Tenen: should work instantly
<pag> sx66, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<CensorBard> Oh, sonofa. Katapult broke KDE.
<stdin> Tenen: the madwifi drivers are install by default
<TheRealInsane> I can't find it in the manual *panics*
<stdin> TheRealInsane: manual for what?
<Tenen> stdin not that i can see , card doesnt pickup
<Tenen> and pag told me earlier they werent
<TheRealInsane> stdin, Packages
<ching> damnnnnnnnnnnnnn still couldn't work
<ching> i've replaced KEY with the 437xx
<stdin> TheRealInsane: "man command"
<TheRealInsane> stdin, I've installed some, but I can't find them.
<ching> urgh z z z
<stdin> TheRealInsane: well, it is
<Tenen> if i do a grep atheros i can see the card, but its not in network manager or anything and pag told me that kubuntu doesnt install madwifi by default
<TheRealInsane> stdin "no manual entry for command"
<stdin> TheRealInsane: try "sudo modprobe ath_pci"
<TheRealInsane> Oh wait
<TheRealInsane> I'm an idiot
<stdin> TheRealInsane: replace "command" with the actual commaND
<TheRealInsane> Just noticed that
<TheRealInsane> Thing is, I don't know the command
<Tenen> if i do a grep atheros i can see the card, but its not in network manager or anything and pag told me that kubuntu doesnt install madwifi by default
<Tenen> pag told me kubuntu doesnt by default install madwifi
<pag> Tenen, I just looked at my sytem - and I don't have them installed  and since I can't recall removing them I just assumed they weren't
<Tenen> yet ubuntu does
<stdin> Tenen: one last time, Kubuntu installs the madwifi drivers by default
<Tenen> well this card worked 100% in ubuntu on base install and now doesnt pickup in kubuntu unless i do  a grep atheros
<harebosi> hello
<Tenen> well somewhere im getting screwed
<harebosi> I need help
<stdin> TheRealInsane: try "sudo modprobe ath_pci"
<stdin> Tenen:  try "sudo modprobe ath_pci"
<Tenen> so how do i get the card to work then stdin
<TheRealInsane> Did. Nothing happened.
<stdin> TheRealInsane: ignore that, wrong name :)
<TheRealInsane> Lol
<Tenen> sudo modprobe ath_pci - that will force the card to work?
<TheRealInsane> Anybody installed the "3dchess" package?
<Tenen> or what does that do
<stdin> Tenen: tell me if you get an error
<Tenen> k stdin but i gotta restart
<ching> is my best option to reinstall?
<Tenen> caus its on a diff partition
<pag> TheRealInsane, open konsole and type " 3dchess "?
<Tenen> but i got no internet due to no wifi
<Tenen> so i gotta restart log kubuntu get error then restart log windows and msg u
<Tenen> its a pain in the ass
<Tenen> but i will
<TheRealInsane> pag, command doesn't exist
<Tenen> no wifi = no internet for me
<TheRealInsane> pag, it comes with a scarce documentation, but not enough to tell how to start it
<pag> TheRealInsane, try: which 3dchess  (that's also a command)
<Tenen> also real quick stdin how do i copy the .txt that i will make of the error to my windows partition
<Tenen> it tells me cannot write file
<TheRealInsane> pag, nothing. nothing at all
<Tenen> how do i get full write access of my ntfs partitions
<stdin> Tenen: you'd need the ntfs-3g driver to do that
<pag> TheRealInsane, does apt-cache policy 3dchess  tell you you have it installed?
<TheRealInsane> !ntfs-3g | Tenen
<ubotu> Tenen: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Tenen> great more shit i cant do while im offfline
<Tenen> i cant do shit on this kubuntu install till i get wifi working
<Tenen> my wifi is my internet
<stdin> Tenen: it'd only be 1 line of an error
<TheRealInsane> Yep, installed.
<Tenen> k
<Tenen> restarting
<keisangi> hi there,
<keisangi> how do i setup which services are auto started when system boot up in kubuntu / ubuntu ?
<keisangi> for exemple if i would like kdm to not automaticaly start when system boot up
<keisangi> how can i do that ?
<stdin> keisangi: System Settings > Advanced > System Services
<berkes> where is the score for "most used applications" in the kmenu kept?
<keisangi> stdin, i'm not running any desktop (no kde or gnome)
<keisangi> i'm trying to setup my own environment, using X and compiz
<keisangi> it works fine .. i just wish kdm doesn't auto start
<keisangi> do you know any way to setup this from a console ? (no kde menu, i'm using a plain term)
<stdin> keisangi: you said in ubuntu/kubuntu that implies a desktop, if you want to stop kdm from starting run: sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<keisangi> so that's how it works in ubuntu ? with update-rc.d command ?
<keisangi> i try ..
<stdin> keisangi: it works in the terminal, independent of desktop environment
<CensorBard> .....help. Somehow, my KDE-equivalent of the Windows taskbar has disappeared.
<keisangi> stdin, can i use this comamnd to list all the services (daemons) to check their status ? (auto-start or disabled)
<stdin> keisangi: no
<keisangi> what could i use for this purpose ?
<stdin> CensorBard: Alt-F2, type in: kicker
<stdin> keisangi: ls
<stdin> keisangi: eg, "ls /etc/rc2.d/" for the default rinlevel
<stdin> *runlevel
<keisangi> fedora had a small term based gui .. called "setup" was easy to use
<stdin> keisangi: fedora doesn't use the same init system
<keisangi> i see
<keisangi> i think i remember i tryed once a tool called sysvconf or something like that?
<CensorBard> stdin: No go. It should be noted that the bar is not popping up on startup.
<keisangi> some kind of term based admin prog to setup services
<stdin> !info sysvconfig | keisangi
<ubotu> keisangi: sysvconfig: A text menu based utility for configuring init script links. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70 (feisty), package size 22 kB, installed size 136 kB
<stdin> CensorBard: hmm, does it work for any other users?
<keisangi> nice one :)
<keisangi> just was i needed, i'm using this now, thanks for the help stdin :)
<CensorBard> stdin: I wouldn't know. I am the only user configured on this box.
<CensorBard> stdin: Well. Aside from root.
<stdin> CensorBard: open konsole (by pressing Alt-F2 and typing konsole in) and in there put "mv ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc{,.bak}" (copy and paste that)
<CensorBard> stdin: Done. Next step?
<TheRealInsane> Is it possible to assign a key shortcut (Alt + Ctrl + Tab) to a console command? "3ddesk"
<stdin> CensorBard: after that logout and log back in
<CensorBard> Off I go, then.
<keisangi> now i would like to make a script that does that:  execute "X" then xterm -display :0 & and then from that xterm execute "compiz --replace" ;)
<stdin> TheRealInsane: you can assign a shortcut to any command from System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<stdin> keisangi: just put all commands in a text file and make it executable, remember to set the DISPLAY variable tho
<CensorBard> stdin: Ah, excellent everything works again, thanks. What was that string again? I want to c&p that to a reference file for later.
<keisangi> stdin, yes, but then how do i make "compiz --replace" command to execute in that newly created xterm ?
<stdin> CensorBard: "mv ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc{,.bak}" it just moves the config file for kicker so the settings are reset to default.
<TheRealInsane> stdin, That menu doesn't let me assign shortcuts to actual console commands, just to individual programs
<stdin> keisangi: xterm -e compiz --replace
<keisangi> stdin, great :)
<stdin> TheRealInsane: it should be in the kmenu, if not try running "kbuildsycoca"
<CensorBard> stdin: Good to know. But I'll keep it for reference so I don't have to futz with the syntax while I learn Linux. Odd that kicker would die when I'm working on getting my two extra buttons on my mouse to work, though.
<TheRealInsane> stdin, huh?
<keisangi> stdin, you wouldn't know of any way to create menus in plain X by any chance ? i mean right click to have a menu to select apps from .. i'm after a simple and fast solution to create my own menu, so i can put my apps in it to start them easily ..
<nicolai_> CensorBard: Kicker can die from anything. There is a reason it is going to be replaced in KDE 4.0
<stdin> keisangi: you'd have to use a window manager for that
<runlevelten> keisangi: try fluxbox.
<keisangi> i use compiz and emerald
<stdin> TheRealInsane: the command I gave should rescan the menu entries
<CensorBard> nicolai_: Point taken.
<keisangi> bah i'll try to find something .. someone have to have created a simple tool to have menus on plain X ..
<runlevelten> ~/.fluxbox/menu
<stdin> keisangi: you'll just have to run each command manually, or make a C program to do it
<keisangi> runlevelten, fluxbox doesn't seems to like compiz fusion
<TheRealInsane> stdin ERROR: No database available!
<keisangi> stdin, i see ..
<TheRealInsane> stdin, anyways, why would I want to rebuild the menu? It has the program in question in it already, although the program in question doesn't let me do what I want
<runlevelten> keisangi: so you're after a root window menu without any wm?
<keisangi> i'm using backstep to iconify my windows .. works nice
<keisangi> runlevelten, yes kind of.. i'm using X and compiz --replace, so i can use all compiz goodies from a simple X session .. i use feh to setup a wallpaper, and backstep to iconify my windows
<keisangi> only thing left is a kind of app launcher .. would be nice if it would be a small and simple menu
<keisangi> i can launch everything from a term manually  but ..
<TheRealInsane> How do I execute a shell script?
<keisangi> TheRealInsane, you setup executable attribute
<keisangi> with chmod +x myscript
<stdin> TheRealInsane: type the path to it, or if it's in the same directory, put ./scriptname.sh (replacing "scriptname.sh")
<keisangi> and then from a term you simply give to path to it:  /home/TheRealInsane/myscript
<Tenen> So it turns out that my install was screwed
<Tenen> Im currently on the live disc reinstalling
<Tenen> wifi works on this
<TheRealInsane> Damnit!
<TheRealInsane> I can't install flash for konquerer?
<Tenen> why not
<nicolai_> TheRealInsane: You should be able to
<TheRealInsane> How would I?
<TheRealInsane> Where would I download it?
<stdin> TheRealInsane: from the repositories
<TheRealInsane> The installer from adobe.com isn't for Konquerer
<nicolai_> TheRealInsane: install the mozilla flash plugin in Adept.
<TheRealInsane> Oh, lemme test that
<stdin> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<TheRealInsane> So yeah, I still haven't been able to assign a keyboard shortcut to a command line command
<CensorBard> So. Anyone else have a MX500 series optical mouse that they got to work properly? Mines seems to not want to work, imwheel or otherwise.
<Tenen> any mud clients for kubuntu?
<runlevelten> Tenen: kildclient
<Tenen> any way i can just telnet in while im waiting for install to finsih?
<CensorBard> Tenen: TF if you want a console-based one. goes well with Yakuake. Kmuddy if you want a GUI-based one.
<runlevelten> telnet server port
<Tenen> ive used mm2k on windows all the time
<TheRealInsane> or telnet, and inside o server port
<Tenen> that and mmconsole
<runlevelten> kmuddy < kildclient.
<CensorBard> runlevelten: Really? I have a friend that swears by Kmuddy.
<runlevelten> I used to love papaya until it basically became abandonware and I didn't have time to pick it up.
<runlevelten> tf5 is alright, too. Just not my cup of tea.
<runlevelten> keisangi: are there any root menu plugins for beryl/compiz/compiz-fusion/whatever it is this week?
<runlevelten> I see an old one for beryl...
<rami> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<TheRealInsane> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rami> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<rami> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<keisangi> runlevelten, i don't know yet i'm googling about it.. if you found something i'd gladly hear it :)
<TheRealInsane> So what's the difference between xubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu and editbuntu?
<rami> the desktop environments
<stdin> TheRealInsane: the Desktop Environment installed by default
<runlevelten> desktopclick apparently
<keisangi> runlevelten, thanks for the info i'm looking for it
<rami> any way to avoid password prompts?
<runlevelten> Oh for God's sake at xml pages: http://planet.beryl-project.org/atom.xml
<TheRealInsane> Weee! beryl
<runlevelten> Complete SPAM as far as I'm concerned.
<runlevelten> great for RSS, but not what I ask Google for :(
<Tenen> why when im installing as i am now does half the progress bar dissapear and i cant see how far install is
<Tenen> chat rami if ya talking bout konsole then yeah
<Tenen> right click on shell and go root shell
<stdin> rami: sudo -i
<keisangi> what should i do with PKGBUILD  files ?
<rami> ok
<Tenen> why when im installing as i am now does half the progress bar dissapear and i cant see how far install is
<keisangi> how can i build a .deb out of them ?
<stdin> keisangi: pkgbuild files are for slackware (and other) .tgz packages
<keisangi> stdin, i see
<Tenen> man this is annoying i dont know how far i am from finished with install
<Tenen> caus progress bar half of its dissapeared
<runlevelten> keisangi:  http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?t=664
<keisangi> :)
<keisangi> i look
<keisangi> runlevelten, looks exactly about what i'm after .. if only i could make it works ..
<keisangi> runlevelten, seems it doesn't compile at all, it complains for beryl.h
<keisangi> i'm not sure it would run on compiz-fusion
<runlevelten> it seems like it needs porting, tbh
<insane> Lord help me!
<TheRealInsane> I installed beryl, started it (after configuring) and now my window border is completely gone
<TheRealInsane> Which means I can't move my windows around or click the buttons
<Tenen> is beryl another window manager like kde and gnome?
<TheRealInsane> Yep
<Tenen> what dif between it and kde
<TheRealInsane> Full graphical awesomeness
<TheRealInsane> Eye candy
<runlevelten> kde and gnome are desktop environments, not window managers :)
<Tenen> so a no go on my older machine :P
<TheRealInsane> Anyways, what's the <Super> button?
<TheRealInsane> Hehe
<runlevelten> you could run a window manager and a desktop environment at the same time, for instance ;)
<TheRealInsane> It works, but the window border is missing, nothing else
<Tenen> i got an old athlon xp 2.6 ghz + 512mb ram running this
<Tenen> so beryl will choke right?
<runlevelten> Tenen: it doesn't have high requirements
<runlevelten> Tenen: it's about what graphics card you have.
<Tenen> 256mb crappy gfore
<Tenen> gforce
<Tenen> budget old pc now :P
<runlevelten> what geforce?
<runlevelten> Nothing you've said so far rules you out. wot gf?
<Tenen> gforce 6200a
<Tenen> 256mb
<Tenen> its a chaintech carc
<TheRealInsane> What's the <Super> button on the keyboard!?
<Tenen> card
<lazz0> since when 256 is crappy
<TheRealInsane> Several key combos use it
<nicolai_> TheRealInsane: windows :P
<Tenen> considering you get 700mb cards 256 mb is shit now :P
<Tenen> and considering this is old agp 8x vs pci express
<TheRealInsane> nicolai_, Huh!?
<Tenen> its a shit card
<TheRealInsane> Oh
<TheRealInsane> nvm
<nicolai_> TheRealInsane: The windows logo between ctrl and alt
<runlevelten> I ran beryl on a 64 mb geforce 4 mx440 for a while.
<TheRealInsane> Ye, just got it
<runlevelten> worked OK.
<Tenen> and it works fine?
<lazz0> runlevelten,mine is the same
<lazz0> so i may try it out
<runlevelten> wasn't dreamily fast, but it worked fine.
<Tenen> so reckon my 256mb card will do ok?
<lazz0> hah
<Tenen> all it is is eye candy??
<runlevelten> depends, I think that card may actually be weaker, heh
<Tenen> holy crap this install has been configuring time for like 10 mins
<runlevelten> Tenen: not just eye candy, useful productivity tools if you do a lot of work on a computer
<runlevelten> scale etc are useful.
<Tenen> like what
<TheRealInsane> runlevelten How did you install/start it without errors?
<runlevelten> like scale, and the very fast manipulation of windows.
<runlevelten> if you use lots of multiwindow apps to work on the same projects, being able to take a window to another desktop without delay is nice too.
<runlevelten> TheRealInsane: When I had that card, I used SuSE
<CARCASS> hello, i need help with one question: how could i "uninstall" midnight commander which i previously compiled and installed? mc is the last snapshot, kubuntu 7.04 russian localization. Thanks for some answers.
<runlevelten> CARCASS: you dropped it on from make install?
<CARCASS> -= runlevelten =- exactly
<runlevelten> if you still have the makefile, you may be able to remove it using make uninstall or make remove
<runlevelten> failing that, you could delete them manually...
<runlevelten> I tend to use checkinstall if I'll want to remove them using apt.
<runlevelten> you might get away with installing it again using checkinstall, then removing it.
<CARCASS> checkinstall
<runlevelten> because apt-get remove would then delete your files I reckon.
<runlevelten> but check the makefile first, it might let you uninstall it.
<CARCASS> no, apt-get thinks that mc isn't installed )
<runlevelten> CARCASS, Yes, unless you use checkinstall.
<CARCASS> okay thanks :)
<runlevelten> try make remove or whatever, failing that, ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall, then apt-get remove it.
<insane> DAmnit
<insane> Beryl crashed my pc
<josef> hey guys i have a problem
<josef> can anybody help me
<TheRealInsane> How do I deactivate my second monitor?
<TheRealInsane> Basically it got quite strangely configured, normal desktop manager tells me I have only one monitor with 2560x1024 pixels
<rotem> Can someone, please, refer to a link about reinstaliing kubuntu, with out losing my documents?
<runlevelten> Can anyone else confirm something's broken for me please?
<runlevelten> "Administrator Mode" in kcontrol's font installer.
<nmick> runlevelten: works for me
<nmick> runlevelten: when you say kcontrol you mean system settings?
<runlevelten> no, kcontrol
<runlevelten> specifically with the config part running in kde control center
<TheRealInsane> YAY!!
<TheRealInsane> I got Beryl to work with all it's full special effects!!!
<nmick> runlevelten: Can't see anything wrong on my computer
<runlevelten> What, you can log into admin mode?
<runlevelten> I'm just seeing the red border, and it gives up.
<nmick> runlevelten: Try closing kcontrol and opening it again. Alternatively you may have to reboot.
<nmick> runlevelten: I tried what you describe back in Edgy.
<runlevelten> Nah, 'sjust dead. I guess I'll play with it later and see what it is
<runlevelten> thanks though :)
<insane> So yeah
<insane> What button is "Next" on the keyboard?
<TheRealInsane> 'cause a keyboard shortcut is telling me to press "<Control><Alt>Next"
<cabuloso> how do i install a window decoration theme ?
<ciacon> has anyone got a hint what I can use for simple audio-editing... (super simple cut.....)
* Silent_G is back (gone 08:36:42)
<nmick> TheRealInsane: it could be the right arrowkey
<nmick> ciacon: krecord might work for you
<ciacon> nmick: can I also use it to cut mp3s??
<nicolai_> ciacon: I think so. It's been a long time since I used it.
<TheRealInsane> Anybody know how to use Emerald Theme Manager?
<cabuloso> i need help to install this -> http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=32613&id=1
<cabuloso> anyone ?
<lazz0> ciacon,audacity
<Tenen> hi guys
<nicolai_> lazz0: not really for simple uses :P
<Tenen> got it working now
<Tenen> t
<Tenen> thanks for all the help
<Tenen> got the wifi to work was a dodgy install
<Tenen> so  i reinstalled and it works
<Tenen> can anyone tell me why i cant find skype by searchign with adaptive package manager
<lazz0> nicolai_,it is, i make ringtones for my sony
<lazz0> :)
<nicolai_> Tenen: you need to enable restricted software.
<Tenen> what is skype clients name in repository list, it cant find skyp
<Tenen> how do i do that nicolai?
<nicolai_> Tenen: You might also need to add this: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<_Shade_> hey is there any way to have composite running smooth on gf2?
<praecox> hey, I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy, is there any way I can make Xgl uses Xinerama not TwinView?
<praecox> use*
<Tenen> ok umm nicolai that urls crashes my adapt manager
<Tenen> it now quits
<Tenen> nikolai broke my adapt manager :(
<nicolai_> Tenen: System -> Adept -> manage repositories (sp? I use a different language) -> proprietary
<nicolai_> Tenen: wait, how did you add it?
<Tenen> i added it but now adaptive wont load it says : The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Tenen> that broke it :(
<nicolai_> Tenen: it was just the homepage :P
<nicolai_> Tenen: 2 sec
<Tenen> snore
<elite101> yes my adept is broken too i cant even add or remove programs?
<ciacon> thanks lazz0
<elite101> it wont let me open the notifyer upadte thing or even update adpet
<elite101> adept*
<tomi> check that your /etc/apt/sources.list is not corrupt
<lazz0> hf sweetheart
<tomi> i.e. typos. random letters
<nicolai_> Tenen, elite101: First open this in root: /etc/apt/sources.list
<elite101> how?
<tomi> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tenen> sudo http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Tenen> snore wrong paste
<elite101> i tried to open up a .deb for limewire and now it "broke" while installing ever since then i cant get into adept and i was going to have to do a complete re-install
<Tomi-idle> try sudo apt-get -f install
<nicolai_> Tenen, elite101: One way to do this is to right click on the file, choose actions, and then "edit as root"
<Tomi-idle> in terminal
<Tenen> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<Tenen>   Major opcode:  144
<Tenen>   Minor opcode:  3
<Tenen>   Resource id:  0x0
<Tenen> Failed to open device
<Tenen> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<Tenen>   Major opcode:  144
<Tenen>   Minor opcode:  3
<Tenen>   Resource id:  0x0
<Tenen> Failed to open device
<Tomi-idle> Tenen: that's propably because you have wacom on on your xorg.conf
<Tomi-idle> those are not to be worried about
<elite101> edit what as root the .debain file?
<elite101> debian*
<nicolai_> Tenen: Many people break adept, just follow my instructions so far
<Tenen> ok i fixed it
<Tenen> thanks
<Tomi-idle> Tenen: if you want the  warnings to go away and you dont have a wacom tablet. edit xorg.conf and remove the sections pointing to it. or # then
<Tenen> i just had to remove that faulty repos i added
<elite101> okay im in the source page
<elite101> using konqueror
<nicolai_> Tenen: So adept works now?
<Tenen> so now i need the illegal repositories :P
<Tenen> yeah i fixed it
<Tenen> thanks
<elite101> but i have to open it up in terminal
<Tomi-idle> they're not illegal. lol
<Tenen> i just had to remove that webpage i added as a repo
<Tenen> well skype etc,
<Tenen> i need those
<Tomi-idle> unless you're in the us.. nm
<Tomi-idle> they're proprietery
<nicolai_> elite101: do you see anything that is out of the ordinary?
<elite101> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Tomi-idle> closed source -- thus potentially dangerous since you can't check out the code
<elite101> um
<Tomi-idle> elite101: you need to edit it in root
<TheRealInsane> Can anybody help me run a java program on linux?
<elite101> ohh how do i sign in as root?
<Tomi-idle> you can also press alt-f2 and type "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<elite101> yes i do it says failed something
<Tomi-idle> if you use alt-f2 you need kdesu
<_4strO> elite101: sudo ...
<Tomi-idle> if you use konsole(or other terminal) you need sudo
<elite101> what?
<Tenen> sudo blah blah blah
<nicolai_> elite101: kdesu kate '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<elite101> wow thats all i can understand too many ppl
<elite101> what
<Tenen> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list - do that
<Tenen> in a console
<elite101> k
<Tenen> then type in your password
<Tenen> then an editor will popup
<elite101> that made more sense
<Tenen> remove the shitty repository you added
<Tenen> and save
<Tenen> then open adaptive
<nicolai_> Tenen, elite101: Do NOT use Sudo in this case
<Tenen> i used sudo and it fixed mine
<Tenen> without sudo it didnt give me privs
<Tenen> without sudo its like access denied bs
<nicolai_> Tenen, elite101: you should use kdesu
<elite101> okay it works :)
<elite101> well this way works
<elite101> good to its opend up in kate now
<Tomi-idle> kdesu fails on console for me :/ almost always has
<Tenen> if i wish to add the medibuntu shit to repository which address do i add?
<elite101> well i have the source opend in kate now what?
<nicolai_> elite101: It can lead to problems using sudo for gui's. kdesu is safer
<nicolai_> Tenen: look at the webpage I gave you.
<Tomi-idle> google "medibuntu repository codecs" :/
<elite101> well this way works so why get frusturated over opeing something i dont even know what it is yet :S
<nicolai_> Tenen: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<elite101> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<elite101> kate: WARNING: Can't open /root/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<Tenen> whats diff between skype static and normal skype
<Tenen> i added it nicolai thanks
<elite101> why do i have to open up the source in KATE?
<Tomi-idle> static has the libs built in it
<Tenen> elite101 you got it fixed yet?
<Tomi-idle> or something like that
<elite101> no i dont know what to do?
<Tenen> elite caus ur source list is broken hence adapt dont work
<Tenen> did you add any dodgy repository?
<elite101> my problem is that i opend up a limewire file (.deb) and it broke durin install and now i cant get into anything adept like
<elite101> how?
<Tomi-idle> kate is the default editor in kde <.< .. you can use nano or any other if you like
<Tenen> i think you can maybe just clear that file and replace it with what ive got in mine
<nicolai_> elite101: kate can edit the file, but needs administrator priveledges.
<Tenen> should work then
<elite101> well i dont wanna screw my system over
<nicolai_> elite101: ahh, then your problem most likely isn't with the sources list.
<elite101> uhh i have to do another re-install the last time sudo crashed like 50times
<elite101> thought so
<TheRealInsane> Yaaay!
<TheRealInsane> KDE games
<nicolai_> elite101: no need to reinstall
<elite101> well how do i uninstall it? the limewire
<elite101> it wont let me at all no matter what u do
<nicolai_> elite101: What does Adept say when you open it?
<nicolai_> elite101: "read-only"?
<elite101> uhhh srew privvate mssgs
<elite101> i cant talk to ppl anyways
<elite101> what
<elite101> nicolai_, sorry tomany ppl talking to me
<elite101> 1sec
<Jahmon> rofl
<Jahmon> i crashed client by flooding
<Jahmon> snore
<Jahmon> what is diff between skype and skype-static?
<Jahmon> anyone care to explain
<elite101> omg adept not even working?
<elite101> i opend it up but its not loading now?
<phimic> hi all
<Jahmon> what diff between skype and skype-static plz
<phimic> is the version info shown in dpkg -s a ubuntu specific version
<nicolai_> elite101: not loading at all? then you need to type: ctrl + esc
<nicolai_> elite101: search for adept
<Jahmon> what is diff between skype and skype static
<nicolai_> elite101: kill the process
<Jahmon> one is 4mb bigger
<elite101> nope
<nicolai_> Jahmon: just install skype
<elite101> nothing
<Jahmon> what is skype static
<elite101> my system is screwed
<elite101> so u guys never download a .deb from limwire.com it will mess ur computer up
<phimic> for example the package shorewall has the version 3.2.6 on the official website it has the version 4.0
<nicolai_> elite101: no adept open?
<elite101> nope
<elite101> my system is screwed
<elite101> stupid limewire
<elite101> see what piracy does to  ur system
<nicolai_> elite101: don't give up hope
<elite101> well i cant do anything now
<elite101> i cant tell u what it says im not sure exactly
<runlevelten> who downloads debs from limewire?! Dude.
<elite101> well frostwire didnt work
<runlevelten> ?!!
<elite101> so i tried limewire
<runlevelten> ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<elite101> im not sure why. just another misstake i wont do again
<nicolai_> elite101: let us try doing a gentle reboot. Make sure everything is saved, type ctrl + alt + backspace
<Jahmon> any good software i should install?
<cj_> how do i install flash for konqueror
<runlevelten> If you actually phoned people up and asked them to coma and format your drive, your machine would last longer.
<elite101> well when i do that bye
<runlevelten> You would at least have a chance nobody could be bothered, lol
<elite101> uh? me
<Jahmon> what software is useful e.g. media codecs what can i install so movies /tv series work
<elite101> well when i do a reboot then what?
<Jahmon> and what is that ntfs thing for having root on windows drives
<elite101> uhhh!!!
<runlevelten> You've installed debs from limewire and are still running the system elite?
<elite101> why do i wanna re-boot
<nicolai_> elite101: then adept should be responding again, and we can find what needs fixing :)
<elite101> okay bhrb
<elite101> brb*
<Jahmon> what is that ntfs changer thingy that allows ya to write to ntfs drives
<Jahmon> anyone know?
<nicolai_> Jahmon: ntfs-config
<runlevelten> nicolai_: there is no way you should be advising people to keep running a machine after installing broken debs from limewire, tbh.
<Dragnslcr> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jahmon> and for media codecs where do i get that?
<nicolai_> runlevelten: I have no idea what limewire is :P
<runlevelten> kazaa, basically.
<Jahmon> limewire is like kazaa a p2p program
<nicolai_> runlevelten: so full of spyware?
<Dragnslcr> And why would anyone download packages from Limewire?
<Jahmon> what is a good media codec pack for linux?
<runlevelten> nicolai_: in Linux binary packages, rootkits.
<cj_> !f;ash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f;ash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cj_> !flash
<runlevelten> nicolai_: by the dozen.
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jahmon> what is a good media codec pack for linux?
<Dragnslcr> Does Limewire have packages that you can't for free anywhere else or something?
<Jahmon> line in windows i use ace mega codec pack
<Jahmon> dranslcr what they mean is he downloaded the .deb to install limewiere
<Dragnslcr> !codecs | Jahmon
<ubotu> Jahmon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jahmon> not from it
<runlevelten> Dragnslcr: It's the worst possible place you could ever get a binary package from.
<elite101> omg now nothing wants to run not even my wireless LAN thing man i messed up my system to the point u cant fix it xD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<p1ranha> hi! i seem to be having problems changing my workgroup. where exactly do i find it in kde?
<Jahmon> can anyone tell me a reliable media codec pack i can download?
<nicolai_> runlevelten: So even though adept crashed during the install, it would be too risky to just fix it and let be. Got it.
<runlevelten> Dragnslcr: Virtually every binary package on it is a rootkit, and if one of my users had installed one off there and given it root privs,
<elite101> my computer is done somedays i swear i feel like kicking the computer to death
<runlevelten> I'd call that an immediate reinstall
<elite101> for me
<elite101> yes
<runlevelten> no way of making the system binaries or anything else safe now.
<elite101> yes i wanna do another re-install! wuu!
<Jahmon> runlevelten can you please tell me a good media codec pack to download
<Dragnslcr> runlevelten- but what do they have that the repositories don't? Or is it one of those "Check out this great screensaver!" things?
<runlevelten> elite101: Ah well, just put it down to experience
<Jahmon> i reinstalled twice today :(
<elite101> yeah i know but that sucks
<Jahmon> caus i broke the first wifi install
<elite101> i did it 3times this week
<runlevelten> Dragnslcr: Check out this version of Maya with a rootkit in it, but yeah
<Jahmon> and the install crashd second time round
<Dragnslcr> Jahmon- not until you pay attention to what you were already told
<Jahmon> i did i went to go look
<elite101> i have 1problem
<nicolai_> Jahmon: w32codecs
<elite101> when i install it says failed for security updates?!?!?!
<runlevelten> elite101: Be very wary of "linux warez". Not many people are interested in it on this side.
<elite101> do u have to be connected to the internet for someone to install kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> elite101- nope
<runlevelten> elite101: no
<elite101> well it fails
<Jahmon> how come torrent comes installed by default then runlevelten :P
<elite101> for security
<elite101> and thats not a good thing
<Jahmon> and i'd use grabit or altbinz if i wanted wrez
<nicolai_> elite101: You don not have to be connected to the internet, but if you are, it will install security updates made after the release.
<elite101> ahh so im sscrewed becuase i have wireless
<elite101> it wont install if my wireless card is on
<elite101> i tried it befor
<Jahmon> so nicolai w32 is the name of a codec pack
<runlevelten> Jahmon: because you use torrents for lots of things. Giving dodgy packages root isn't one of them. Ever.
<elite101> kubuntu 7.04 i downloaded of torrent
<elite101> wich i cant use
<runlevelten> I distribute software using torrents, and I get software using torrents - especially distros.
<elite101> someone messed the CD up
<Jahmon> i never download off torrens
<elite101> i know
<Jahmon> torrents
<Jahmon> newserver for me
<elite101> i will install 7.04
<elite101> instead of 6.06
<elite101> lol
<elite101> that should be alot better
<runlevelten> Jahmon: I don't mean that kind of thing :\
<squirrel> how do i remove the link created with ln command?
<elite101> well brb in like 1hour
<elite101> im going to install 7.04
<p1ranha> rm i guess
<runlevelten> elite101: have fun :(
<Jahmon> will whatever program that handles media in kubuntu auto dl codecs if im online or ?
<elite101> lol
<elite101> bye
<_Shade_> i'd like to set up some desktop effects in my kubuntu. Would desktop-effects package help me with setting it up with xgl?
<Dragnslcr> squirrel- same as any other file
<cj_> how do i enable proposed updates in kubuntu?
<runlevelten> !non-free
<Jahmon> i need to find a decent codecs package for watching movies etc
<p1ranha> how do i change my workgroup name?
<nicolai_> Jahmon: w32codecs is THE media codec package for Linux.
<runlevelten> damn, what's non-free codecs again?
<runlevelten> !codecs
<Jahmon> well i cant find it in the adapt list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about non-free - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jahmon> i searched w32 codecs
<Dragnslcr> Jahmon- maybe if you told us what format you're actually looking for?
<runlevelten> thanks
<runlevelten> jahmon ^
<Jahmon> anything and everything :P like windows i just use a codec pack and it plays anything
<nicolai_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Jahmon> i cant be bothered to look for individual codecs
<runlevelten> then don't.
<runlevelten> "I want to swim in water and not get wet"
<nicolai_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dragnslcr> I believe the ffmpeg packages support just about every major format
<elite101> lol do i need files in the harddrive? for kubuntu i was just going to go on a mad frusturated rampage and delete system files?
<elite101> maybe it will make my system work again?
<p1ranha> just reinstall it
<elite101> yeah i kno
<runlevelten> yeah, ffmpeg, mplayer, realplayer, nothing you can't play really.
<Dragnslcr> There's also an Ubuntu Restricted option in Adept Installer
<runlevelten> except DRM infected files, but obviously you have to install malware to play those - not gonna happen.
<Jahmon> so what package can i search for in adept manager for codes - w32 brings up nothing and i have the non free repository added caus i just dled skype
<Dragnslcr> Jahmon- did you actually look at the link you've been given twice?
<nicolai_> Jahmon: but did you install the medibuntu repository that I linked you too?
<runlevelten> Jahmon: I don't mean to be funny, but you're completely ignoring it when you're told!!
<nicolai_> *to
<cj_> them links only reference ubuntu - i dont see the settings in adept
<Dragnslcr> It tells you -exactly- what to do
<Jahmon> i did i searchd w32
<Jahmon> and i went to a ubuntu link bout gstreamer
<squirrel> thanks Dragnslcr
<Jahmon> but im a newb
<Dragnslcr> !codecs | For the last time, Jahmon
<ubotu> For the last time, Jahmon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jahmon> it isnt showing up on adept and i did add the first repository nicolai gave me
<Dragnslcr> Go follow the instructions
<runlevelten> Jahmon: You can't expect other people to go and paste everything from those web pages into this channel, dude.
<nicolai_> Dragnslcr: In his defence, the restrictedformats site used to be much simpler to follow
<Dragnslcr> nicolai_- I don't see how it can be any simpler
<Dragnslcr> There's only 3 steps for 7.04
<nicolai_> Dragnslcr: yeah, okay, restricted extras. I just searched for w32codecs and couldn't find it :P
<Dragnslcr> I don't have w32codecs installed, so I have no idea what it supports that the ffmpeg packages don't
<Jahmon> hopefully everything
<runlevelten> ooh, adept looks so much better if you switch everything to lucida sans unicode in sudo kcontrol
<nicolai_> Dragnslcr: I have never used ffmpeg, but I haven't found a video format not supported by w32codecs
<runlevelten> (size 7)
<Dragnslcr> I haven't found a video format not supported by the ffmpeg library
<Dragnslcr> wmv and mpg both work fine
<runlevelten> there are some ogg issues iirc, which is ironic.
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<runlevelten> but yeah, ffmpeg == swiss army knife
<runlevelten> I use it for everything from wmv to 3gp
<Dragnslcr> Video players should be able to handle ogg without ffmpeg
<Dragnslcr> I'd hope so, anyway
<Jahmon> man shuttleworth clearly didnt invent kubuntu/ubuntu for south africans our bandwidth is so shitty it takes forever for updates
<Dragnslcr> I don't think I've actually found any ogg video files
<runlevelten> realplayer is good too. Not to confused with the windows crapware client.
<Jahmon> and our dsl comes complete with a whole 3gb cap for the month
<runlevelten> FSF ftw.
<Jahmon> yay what can you do with 3gb, absolutely nothing
<Dragnslcr> Heh, the Windows crapware client made me avoid anything "Real" like the Plague
<runlevelten> Much of Africa has terrible tubes, doesn't it?
<Jahmon> yeah sat3. eassy etc, all pieces of shit
<Jahmon> bandwidth costs an arm and a leg
<runlevelten> Dragnslcr: Yeah me too, for years, except for the beeb. The Linux Realplayer is a different kettle of fish, though.
<Jahmon> for a 3gb cap, 384k dsl you are looking at 40 dollars a month
<Jahmon> or so
<Jahmon> and they term it broadband
<Jahmon> max speed ofs 40k a sec
<Jahmon> how shite is that
* runlevelten has a reasonably expensive 512kbps line at home
<Jahmon> yeah but i bet its uncapped
<Jahmon> bet you don get 3gb caps
<Jahmon> where you hit 3gb and they cut you off
<Jahmon> till next month
<runlevelten> It is completely uncapped, that's part of why I pay 25 a month for it.
<nicolai_> Jahmon: 100 mbit/s is 80 dollar/month here
<Jahmon> unshaped too i bet
<lazz0> Jahmon,i get 200-500k int peer and 2mb+ local peering for 10$
<Jahmon> man fastest we got is like 4mb and that with say  10 gig cap will cost you about 100 dollars
<lazz0> :)
<lazz0> unlimited ofc
<pawitp> My bandwidth isn't capped but highly shaped
<p1ranha> 10 gb cap? upload and download?
<Jahmon> yeah well ours is highly shaped and capped
<Jahmon> so enjoy
<Jahmon> yes
<runlevelten> I could get 4 times the speed, but without the "benefits" I get :)
<Jahmon> 10gb counts for u/l and d/l
<p1ranha> including upload? that sucks
<runlevelten> for a third of the price :)
<Jahmon> yeah frikkin expensive
<Jahmon> africa ftl
<lazz0> no torrents 4u
<p1ranha> hehe
<Jahmon> we have a telecom monopoly tho
<Jahmon> but in sept we get another rival company
<Jahmon> yay
<p1ranha> same issues with austrailia
<runlevelten> tbh I use torrents on 512 without any real issue
<Jahmon> yeah but atleast aus telekom is dcent
<Jahmon> decent
<runlevelten> but then I get access to much bigger lines when I want it.
<p1ranha> *australia...their average package is 2 gb cap
<Jahmon> and you didnt get affirmative action up the ying yang
<Jahmon> i remember the days of electron/phoenix and zardoz
<Jahmon> remember reading about that shit
<Jahmon> australians were always in the news for hacking
<Jahmon> was funny
<pawitp> We call 128k broadband
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Jahmon
<ubotu> Jahmon: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<nicolai_> Isn't it annoying having a capped connection? Having to think of how much you can download?
<Jahmon> very annoying
<Jahmon> i buy 30gb local only accs and dl as much as i can locally
<Jahmon> then the 3gb i use international only
<Jahmon> i have to run 2 accounts and route traffic int to int conn, local to local
<PriceChild> Jahmon, nicolai_, You are offtopic. Please move to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jahmon> thats another thing
<Jahmon> how cna i sort out routing in linux
<Jahmon> i use routesentry in windows
<Jahmon> to sort int/local apart
<runlevelten> define sort it
<runlevelten> *out
<Jahmon> and seperate traffic to corresponding connection
<runlevelten> don't you have a router to do that stuff with?
<Jahmon> well in windows i use a local only acc and int only acc, i run em both at the same time and routesentry routes the local traffic thru local con and int through international con
<Jahmon> as cap is so expensive i cant afford to waste it
<pawitp> define local
<pawitp> interms of ip
<Jahmon> local as in local only , only south africa
<Jahmon> shit a vast range
<Jahmon> oops
<Jahmon> sorry
<runlevelten> :\
<Jahmon> man ill probably find an ip table somewhere
<pawitp> You can alway use the routing table
<Jahmon> and ask the same people i got routesentry off
<Jahmon> im sure the south african users will know
<pawitp> To route traffic
<Jahmon> caus they got the same issue
<Jahmon> alot of them use a box with ipcop to route
<Jahmon> i know that
<Jahmon> others use mikrotek board
<TheRealInsane> Can anybody tell me how to install flash for Konquerer?
<Jahmon> cant you adept it
<Jahmon> and just search flash
<Jahmon> and go install
<TheRealInsane> I did
<nicolai_> TheRealInsane: install flashplugin-nonfree
<TheRealInsane> I installed flashplugin-nonfree
<TheRealInsane> But:
<nicolai_> TheRealInsane: and it works in firefox?
<Scorpaen> good morning folks
<Scorpaen> i'm having a problem with oidentd on gutys
<Scorpaen> *gutsy
<pawitp> the plugin is the the recommended list
<TheRealInsane> It says in it's description "Konqueror can also use the Flash plugin if konquerer-nsplugins is installed"
<runlevelten> TheRealInsane: you need to quit browsers, start your mozilla browser (be that seamonkey/ff/whatever) then start konqy again if it isn't working
<TheRealInsane> I don't have mozilla, at least not for linux, so I can't run it
<Scorpaen> it only listens on ipv6 not ipv4
<nicolai_> TheRealInsane: yep, open konqueror, settings, plugins
<Scorpaen> tcp6       0      0 *:auth                  *:*                     LISTEN
<runlevelten> no firefox, no seamonkey?
<TheRealInsane> Let's see
<Jahmon> ok skype is scaring me - all my contacts are gone
<Jahmon> why is skype only showing test call under my contacts
<Jahmon> it says ungrouped contacts
<Jahmon> 1/1
<Jahmon> i got like 10 contacts missing
<pawitp> re-login?
<Jahmon> only1 contact
<Jahmon> wird all my skype contacts gone
<Jahmon> going to see if windows like that too
<Jahmon> thanks for help all
<TheRealInsane> Ok, I configured Konquerer and made sure it scanned for netscape plugins
<TheRealInsane> But when trying to watch youtube videos, it gives me "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player."
<TheRealInsane> Javascript is definately globally active
<TheRealInsane> Otherwise, is there a way to do a 100% export from windows firefox into linux firefox?
<nicolai_> TheRealInsane: you can export your bookmarks easily
<TheRealInsane> Whoops, IRC crashed on me
<Darkrift> help! my computer rebooted and now im at 640x480 and cant change it!!!
<nicolai_> Darkrift: I've tried that. Go to system settings -> monitor & display -> hardware
<runlevelten> TheRealInsane: you can import the bookmarks.html from your old firefox install.
<nicolai_> Darkrift: If it says "monitor #1: generic" you need to specify your screen.
<Darkrift> didnt help :(
<Darkrift> i selected generic flat panel 1280x800 (my screen size) and it wont do that one now
<nicolai_> Darkrift: damn, you're fast :P
<nicolai_> Darkrift: who made your screen, what brand is it?
<Darkrift> its a laptop
<nicolai_> ahh
<Darkrift> compaq presario v6120us
<Darkrift> widescreen
<Darkrift> it was working!!!
<jonathan_> somebody help me with kubuntu startup
<bastid_raZor> jonathan_, heh, i guess you're too lazy to view the wiki?
<jonathan_> what wiki?
<jonathan_> newbie in here dude
<nicolai_> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<fhd> I have a KDE problem: I want a second control bar only as a taskbar. this works just fine, but I cannot configure that bars size - any hints?
<bilal> can someone help me kubuntu is not detecting my mic
<bilal> earlier it worked but after reinstalling kubuntu its not working
* genii fumbles for his coffee cup
* savetheWorld just fumbles
<genii> heh
<nicolai_> bilal: click the sound icon -> mixer -> input -> mic
<bilal> still cant record
<bilal> this problem occurd after I reinstalled kubuntu
<vlt> Hello. When I click on an email saved to folder it opens with kmail. But when the file name matches *.eml I get an error: "Invalid Address mhtml:/...". How can I avoid this?
<TheRealInsane> Can anybody here tell me how to use emerald theme manager?
<marckie> TheRealInsane: Well you use that together with Beryl (which I use) to choose the theme you wanna use
<TheRealInsane> marckie, But how does it work? I can't seem to choose the theme
<TheRealInsane> I tried typing in "emerald" in the Konsole, but it just gives me an empty prompt
<TheRealInsane> I have Beryl running right now, and Emerald theme manager
<TheRealInsane> I selected the theme I want
<TheRealInsane> Now what do I do to actually use it?
<TheRealInsane> Please!?? I've been trying to activate it for hours
<TheRealInsane> Trying all the emerald command line things I could think of
<praecox> is there any way I can move kwallet and stored passwords to new computer?
<elite101> i love kubuntu i swear when i want something to work it does? now adept is working? i love this cpmputer so so much :)
<praecox> in other words, how am I suppose to backup kwallet passwords?
<elite101> my adept works so i dont have to re-install now :)
<bilal> can some tell me how to reconfigure my sound card
<igor>    ?
<igor> is there everyone under Kubuntu?
<igor> Windows rules
<igor> Windows rules
<igor> Windows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rules
<igor> Windows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rules
<igor> Windows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rulesWindows rules
<igor> yes
<bilal> windows rule what? your brain
<boris_> Windowsux
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<boris_> in windows u just have to open the window and bugs get in
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@stalker.comex.ru]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> crimsun:  hi!
<boris_> hello
<Roey> hello boris_
<Roey> can anyone help me with a sound issue?  I've disabled the onboard via82cxxx sound chip through the BIOS, yet ALSA is somehow still configured to try and use that as the default... (I have a chaintec av710 that I want sound to play on)
* genii thinks about closing a Window and opening a (linux) door
<PhinnFort> microsoft is evul!
<PhinnFort> each time I try to connect to msn with kopete, it crashes
<elite101> lol windows rules? it takes like half an hour to load windows. not because my computer is slow is because u need to run spybot/AVG/ad-ware/sygate firewall/
<Roey> whatever.  At least it sets up sound properly.
<PhinnFort> Roey: does not
<PhinnFort> Roey: I had to help a friend of mine set up sound in windows, it was a true pain to hunt down the right drivers and getting it to play nice
<Roey> PhinnFort:  yeah but in your case it was just a matter of drivers.  Here you have to learn the Zen of Linux Kernel Sound.
<PhinnFort> Roey: point case is, "windows" and "linux" doesn't do sound, it's the drivers fault
<PhinnFort> Roey: and here, I just installed Kubuntu, and sound came magically
<Roey> PhinnFort:  ahaha :)
<PhinnFort> aka. better than windows (tm)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Roey> PhinnFort:  seriously though, my situation sucks
<Roey> :P
<PhinnFort> Roey: well, maybe I can help you;)
<PhinnFort> Roey: what kind of soundcard do you have/what is the problem?
<Roey> PhinnFort:  well I have an on-board via82cxxx chip that I've disabled in the BIOS after I couldn't find any other way of setting ALSA to treat my Chaintec AV-710 soundcard as the default (card 0)
<PhinnFort> Roey: why do you need it do be 0?
<PhinnFort> I thought all self-respecting alsa-supporting linux programs had it configurable
<Roey> PhinnFort:  because xine and everything above alsa (like kde and mpg123-alsa) are set to card 0 and I don't want to have to make all these individual changes.
<PhinnFort> looked at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php?
<Roey> PhinnFort:  well I have my asound.conf for the chaintec just fine
<elite101_> whats the line for java?
<PhinnFort> have you tried setting it as default soundcard?
<Roey> PhinnFort:  how?
<Roey> with alsaconf?
<PhinnFort> !java > elite101_
<Roey> there's no alsaconf in ubuntu :P
<elite101_> yeah that was no help i SAYED THE COMMAND LINE
<elite101_> xD
<PhinnFort> !find alsaconf
<ubotu> Package/file alsaconf does not exist in feisty
<elite101_> hello? does any one know the commmand line for java
<PhinnFort> elite101_: "java"?
<elite101_> yeah
<elite101_> what is the command line for it apt get-install...?
<PhinnFort> Roey: better explanation here: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?title=FAQ026
<PhinnFort> elite101_: apt-get install jre?
<elite101_> yeah
<elite101_> but correct spelling
<Roey> PhinnFort:  ok, I'm looking at that
<PhinnFort> sun-java6-jre
<elite101_> jeEz
<PhinnFort> or sun-java5-jre for 1.5
<PhinnFort> "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre"
<PhinnFort> capisce?
<elite101_> omg i need the whole line
<elite101_> correct spelling
<PhinnFort> that was the "correct spelling"
<PhinnFort> and the whole frigging line
<elite101_> w.e
<PhinnFort> "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre"
<PhinnFort> even with sudo
<Roey> PhinnFort:  aaaaah, I see now that my .asoundrc.asoundconf contains the line "defaults.ctl.card V8237"
<PhinnFort> ;)
<nicolai_> PhinnFort: he didn't seem to be very grateful :/
<Roey> PhinnFort:  you think I could just move the file out of the way and it'd be regenerated?
<Roey> *correctly
<Roey> ?
<PhinnFort> Roey: I don't think it's needed at all
<PhinnFort> according to the official alsa docs
<PhinnFort> Roey: just try moving it, and re-login or reboot
<PhinnFort> nicolai_: well, that's life;)
<Roey> PhinnFort:  ah okay, thanks :")
<PhinnFort> np;)
<PhinnFort> elite101_: did it work?
<Roey> PhinnFort:  I moved it out of the way, launched alsamixer and it shows me my chaintec.... ahhhh, perrrrrrrfect :) thanks :) :)
<elite101_> no i have like 30adept running
<elite101_> it works the line
<PhinnFort> Roey: nice;)
<elite101_> but it have live 4adpets running and i cant kill them
<elite101_> adepts*
<nicolai_> elite101_: you can only have one adept running at a time
<elite101_> lol i know
<PhinnFort> heh
<elite101_> but for some reason when i boot up it shows 5 now
<nicolai_> elite101_: open ksysguard
<elite101_> im in there rite now
<elite101_> i can kill them
<PhinnFort> hit alt+f2, and type "killall adept_manager -s KILL"
<Roey> PhinnFort:  now another issue... the mx1000 mouse.  I tried the ubuntu wiki page on the mx1000, and it worked when I used to start x manually with startx.. but now with KDM, I'm back to Square One:  the buttons I've defined in my .xbindkeys don't work, and neither does the scrollwheel!  Is KDM using another xorg.conf or something???
<PhinnFort> Roey: do you have a link to the wiki page?
<nicolai_> elite101_: every adept in ksysguard has a PID. If you type sudo kill [PID]  then the program should die.
<PhinnFort> Roey: KDM should use the same xorg.conf as any other login manager and startx
<PhinnFort> or just use killall
<elite101_> okay
<PhinnFort> :D
<elite101_> yeha
<elite101_> omg there still there o.0
<PhinnFort> can' be
<PhinnFort> *t
<elite101_> yes they are xD
<PhinnFort> -s KILL makes the kernel steal away all their stuff
<PhinnFort> there's even a song about it
<elite101_> omg this is very annyoing im just going to pull the plug on my computer i love to make my HDD choke
<nicolai_> PhinnFort: doesn't it have to be in sudo?
<PhinnFort> reboot
<elite101_> k gonna choke the harddrive now
<elite101_> lol yeah
<PhinnFort> nicolai_: nope
<PhinnFort> http://www.monzy.com/intro/killdashnine_lyrics.html
<elite101_> i will shut down so this way things wont be running in the background as when i rebooted
<Roey> PhinnFort:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse  <-- note it doesn't talk about kdm or gdm
<PhinnFort> -9 = -KILL
<elite101_> night of the living adepts*
<PhinnFort> *-s KILL
<PhinnFort> we should make a movie about it
<elite101_> lol
<elite101_> i swear that line didnt work?
<_Shade_> how can i check which version of nvidia drivers i am using?
<PhinnFort> elite101_: which adept is it?
<PhinnFort> is it the manager?
<elite101_> yeah
<elite101_> like 6  of them running
<elite101_> omg i tried it again there still there
<PhinnFort> elite101_: try hitting ctrl-alt-escape and clicking on one of them
<elite101_> no there not accutally open just running in the background
<PhinnFort> elite101_: try running "ps aux | grep adept" in a konsole
<elite101_> k
<PhinnFort> Roey: I can't find any mention of startx in that guide?
<elite101_> now what
<PhinnFort> elite101_: did it return anything?
<stdin> pastebin is your friend
<elite101_> yeah
<PhinnFort> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<elite101_> yes stuff came up
<PhinnFort> elite101_: run "ps aux | grep adept | wc -l" then
<elite101_> it shows 9
<elite101_> just the number
<Tomi-idle> _Shade_: _Shade_install nvidia_settings (if you mean the version of the binary driver)
<PhinnFort> yeah... you have them running
<elite101_> so?
<elite101_> how do i KILL them all
<Roey> PhinnFort:  not startx, kdm.  I don't know why with KDM it's not honoring my .xbindkeys
<Tomi-idle> or if you're not sure if you have free or binary driver. use "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv"
<Roey> PhinnFort:  and why it's not honoring the mx1000 mouse setup I've specified in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tomi-idle> if it says driver "nv" it's free one. if it's driver "nvidia" then it's proprietery
<PhinnFort> elite101_: when you ran the first command, there should be some numbers after your username
<elite101_> yeah
<PhinnFort> "martin   10700  0.0  0.2  14956  1060 pts/2    R+   15:35   0:00 ps aux"
<Tomi-idle> *nvidia-settings even
<elite101_> no
<elite101_> not like that
<PhinnFort> elite101_: now do "kill -9 10700"
<PhinnFort> only change number for the right one
<elite101_> i dont have a number
<PhinnFort> Roey: is xbindkeys running?
<elite101_> what NUMBER I SEE LOTS?
<Roey> PhinnFort:  ah, not sure
<Roey> PhinnFort:  what, it's a daemon or something?
<PhinnFort> "Add xbindkeys to your startup programs in the System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs"
<PhinnFort> from the guide
<Roey> ahhh one sec.
<Roey> that same page??
<PhinnFort> yup
<stdin> PhinnFort: that's for gnome
<elite101_> i dont have a number
<elite101_> so i cant do this?
<PhinnFort> stdin: well, it has to be running
<PhinnFort> elite101_: can you pase the output of the first command?
<elite101_>  ps aux | grep adep
<elite101_> ?
<skyline_> hello
<elite101_> ps aux | grep adept | wc -l
<stdin> elite101_: the 1st one
<Roey> PhinnFort:  ahh.  I use KDE here; what should I do?
<elite101_> what?
<skyline> skyline
<elite101_> i gave u the first one
<Roey> "Add xbindkeys to your startup programs in the System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs"  <-- I use KDE not GNOME
<elite101_> ps aux | grep adep ps aux | grep adep ps aux | grep adep ps aux | grep adep
<stdin> elite101_: no, the output of it
<elite101_> oh
<Roey> PhinnFort:  "Add xbindkeys to your startup programs in the System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs"  <-- I use KDE not GNOME
<PhinnFort> Roey: go to ".kde/Autostart" folder
<Roey> that's what I meant
<Roey> ahhhhhhh
<elite101_> root      5696  2.5 16.0  80476 41020 ?        S    08:53   1:00 adept
<elite101_> root      5880  0.0  4.4  24972 11500 ?        Ss   09:18   0:00 kdesu adept
<PhinnFort> Roey: right-click, new link to program
<elite101_> root      5881  0.0  3.9  25804  9996 ?        S    09:18   0:00 adept
<stdin> Roey: put a link in that folder
<Roey> PhinnFort:  ok, then what, make a small shellsript?
<PhinnFort> !pastebin > elite101_
<elite101_> root      5882  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    09:18   0:00 [adept]  <defunc                                                              t>
<elite101_> elite101  6075  0.3  5.2  26316 13576 ?        S    09:23   0:02 kdesu -u root -                                                              c kdesu adept
<elite101_> root      6086  0.1  4.4  24976 11504 ?        Ss   09:23   0:00 kdesu adept
<elite101_> root      6087  0.0  3.8  25800  9992 ?        S    09:23   0:00 adept
<elite101_> root      6088  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    09:23   0:00 [adept]  <defunc                                                              t>
<Roey> stdin:  oh, ok
<elite101_> elite101  6236  0.0  0.3   2880   816 pts/6    S+   09:33   0:00 grep adep
<elite101_> whats that?
<stdin> !paste | elite101_
<ubotu> elite101_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<elite101_> yeah sorry
<elite101_> but i have no number by my user
<josef> hai everybody i got a problem can somebody help me out
<stdin> elite101_: try  "sudo kill -9 5696 5880 5881 5882 6075 6086 6087 6088"
<Roey> PhinnFort:  I'm connected to my home system through ssh; is it the same thing if I make a symlink to /.../bin/xbindkeys ?
<PhinnFort> Roey: probably
<PhinnFort> Roey: afaik, kdeinit just tries to run anything it finds in that folder
<stdin> !ask | josef
<ubotu> josef: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<josef> ok
<josef> i installed kubuntu in my laptop but the soundcard is not working it seems like disabled
<Roey> PhinnFort:  aaaah
<_Shade_> Tomi-idle:  how the hell i've managed to install the 1.0-9631 drivers on my gf2 card???
<Roey> PhinnFort:  then why is it that when I do start...oh... becuase before I got KDM running, I had xbindkeys as a statement in my .xinitrc... but now with KDM set up, it bypasses my .xinitrc completely
<elite101_> stdin. thanks that worked !!
<PhinnFort> Roey: :)
<stdin> josef: take a look at the sound help wiki
<stdin> !sound | josef
<ubotu> josef: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<elite101_> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<elite101_> thats what adpet says?
<stdin> !aptfix | elite101_
<ubotu> elite101_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<josef> ok  thanks stdin and ubotu for the info... i will check it out
<genii> elite101_: Only do the fix if your update manager is not causing the message
<elite101_> oh what?!!?
<genii> elite101_: If your update manager is running just let it finish first
<elite101_> k nvm
<Tomi-idle> _Shade_: i think the legacy card drivers were in the same package in the older versions
<elite101> k i need that line for java the whole thing correct spelling i got adept to work again
<elite101> but i cant select OKAY for the licsense agreement using adept
<elite101> so i have to use konsole
<pag> elite101, exactly.
<elite101> what?
<pag> elite101, you need to use konsole (or synaptic)
<elite101> yeah i know
<elite101> but what is the line for it?
<nicolai_> elite101: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<elite101> thanks
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<nicolai_> pag: I've installed Java with Adept
<nicolai_> pag: It isn't impossible
<pag> nicolai_, wow.. you're lucky :)
<elite101> omg adept is stuck again
<elite101> this is getting really anyoing
<elite101> it wont kill itself
<BluesKaj> updating wirh adept notifier ?
* elite101 wonders how much damage a computer can sistain from a 30ft drop
<nicolai_> elite101: at least now you know what to do :)
<elite101> yeah lol
<elite101> whats the line to kill only 1adept this time?
<elite101> lmao
<nicolai_> pag: I remember it was a pain back in Dapper, but Feisty wasn't that bad
<BluesKaj> don't , wait til you need a package
<elite101> im using dapper xD 6.06.1
<BluesKaj> don't use it I mean
<nicolai_> elite101: ahh
<elite101> i need to kill that stupid adept
<elite101> so i can get rid of limewire
<nicolai_> elite101: Adept in dapper can be annoying :P
<elite101> its causing alot of problems and i think i broke java
<pag> nicolai_, heh. I experienced that pain once (in dapper maybe - not sure about that) and almost haven't touched Adept ever since :D
<BluesKaj> give it time , 15mins will time it out
<elite101> no it wont
<elite101> i rebooted the computer and it was still runing
<elite101> 9adepts
<elite101> 9****
<elite101> i need the command line to kill adept (once and for all >:)
<elite101> it says vmsize 91,000
<nicolai_> elite101: sudo kill -9       and then all the [PID]  numbers
<elite101> it says its "sleeping"
<elite101> did u put 9* is that for real?
<nicolai_> elite101: that was the command you used the last time
<nicolai_> elite101: The PID numbers just have to be replaced with the new ones
<elite101> because i dont have 9prosses running this time only 1
<elite101> because i dont have 9prosses running this time only 1
<nicolai_> elite101: the "-9" isn't the number of processes. Last time you only killed eight Adepts :P
<elite101> that line doesnt do anything its pointless
<elite101> nvm
<elite101> yeah it does :(
<elite101> :)
<Tomi-idle> killall -9 is like the superman of killall
<nicolai_> elite101: You forgot the PID? :)
<elite101> now how do i remove limeiwre
<elite101> nort
<elite101> no*
<elite101> i put sudo kill -1
<elite101> lol
<elite101> its still asying a read only mode
<elite101> saying*
<elite101> for adept
<nicolai_> elite101: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<elite101> holy crap i mean all this for stupid adept
<Tomi-idle> sudo apt-get --purge remove adept  ?
<Tomi-idle> then install again
<elite101> okay
<Tomi-idle> or you could just restart the computer if there's a dpkg instance somewhere running
<Tomi-idle> or stuck
<elite101> that okay to do that
<elite101> java is borken
<Tomi-idle> adept is just the graphical package manager
<elite101> dpkg: error processing limewire-basic (--configure):
<Tomi-idle> adept uses apt-get i think
<nicolai_> elite101: why do you want to install limewire?
<elite101> uhh limewire is in the way so i cant upgrade java in terminal and i cant upgrade java in adept because i cant selec<ok>
<elite101> i dont
<elite101> i wanna destroy it
<elite101> get rid of it for good
<elite101> and remove office.org and all that crap i dont need
<pag> elite101, so the question is: why don't you? :)
<elite101> i cant
<Tomi-idle> use the force <.<
<elite101> itwont let me
<elite101> im about to *force* this computer out my windo
<elite101> window*
<nicolai_> elite101: according to runlevelten limewire installed a lot of rootkits on your computer. If that is true you would need a reinstall.
<elite101> reinstall...
<elite101> what?
<elite101> limewire?
<elite101> no!!!
<Tomi-idle> or use proggies to remove rootkis
<elite101> i cant get rid of it
<nicolai_> elite101: reinstall Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> elite101, did youcheck on details in adept while trying to install java ? it will stall the installation if you don't agree (yes) to the java licence in the textbox.
<Tomi-idle> limewire stinks :D
<elite101> i cant thou
<elite101> yes i know
<elite101> it can screw your computer up
<nicolai_> elite101: don't you have an installation CD?
<elite101> Bluekaj, i cant select OKAY!!!!!!!! in adept becuase it wont let me. i can upgrade java in terminal because of limewire issues
<elite101> yes
<elite101> but no re-install
<elite101> im not re-installing i reinstall this more than windows
<BluesKaj> ca you see the details ?
<pag> elite101, why it won't let you to do it in terminal?
<elite101> beacuse of limeiwre
<nicolai_> BluesKaj: It's a dapper install. clicking the okay can be impossible on some computers
<elite101> its cupport
<pag> elite101, what is the error message...
<BluesKaj> not okay ... it will ask Y or N
<elite101> it trys to install limewire when i go to install java / java is broken and trys to upgrade from the last time i installed it but it broke
<elite101> err
<elite101> i need the java line
<elite101> for the 20th time
<elite101> u think by now i would memorize it
<pag> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<nicolai_> elite101: you could have copied it to knotes
<marckie> so u can install limewire in kubuntu?
<elite101> no
<elite101> omg
<nicolai_> elite101: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<elite101> can i explain the whole storry beacuse ur givin me false info because i gave u falseinfo
<BluesKaj> it's called frostwire in linux AFAIK'
<elite101> can i explain the whole storry beacuse ur givin me false info because i gave u falseinfo
<elite101> i download limewire and rite click and installed it from a deb package. it seemed to work and then it need java6 so i tried to run java 6 but something broke in limewire install so i cant use java in konsole becuase it trys to fix it and i cant upgrade java in adpet because it wot let me get passed 7% and it wont let me select okay XD
<pag> elite101, sudo dpkg -r limewire
<elite101> it says thisnow once i try to install java6 E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the sun-java6-bin package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<stdin> elite101: that's because you need to accept the Java licence. you need to install jave from konsole
<stdin> elite101: you need multiverse
<elite101> yeah but it wont work!!!!!!!!!
<stdin> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<elite101> i did that already im ot a nob
<elite101> not*
<elite101> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove limewire which isn't installed.
<elite101> lol thats funny why can i run it?
<elite101> stu[id kubunt
<stdin> elite101: are you on 64bit?
<elite101> omg now i cant type
<elite101> no 32
<stdin> hmm
<elite101> i386/ x86/32bit
<ksivaji> stdin hi
<stdin> hey ksivaji :)
<Tomi-idle> x68_64 ftw
<Tomi-idle> 68? lol
<elite101> lol its funny how it says limewire isnt installed when it is
<ksivaji> is there anyone using quanta here
<Tomi-idle> i tried quanta but fell back to nvu (kompozer)
<Tomi-idle> for simple pages
<pag> elite101, are you sure that package name is right?
<marckie> yeah... me too... im confused.
<elite101> i need to remove limwire
<persen> hi, my PC died so i need to replace motherboard/cpu (which i already have), but how does kubuntu linux cope with so much hardware change? does it try to resolve things automagically on startup?
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> :)
<anna> hello everyone.i have a problem while trying to upgrade from kubuntu 6.06 to 6.10.the error message is as follows : Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings_6.10-61_all.deb MD5Sum mismatch
<elite101> it loads drivers and everything
<anna> can anyone help me?
<elite101> so anyways
<persen> elite101, are you sure?
<elite101> i need to remove limeiwre
<elite101> limewire
<elite101> in order for this mess to be solved
<marckie> hi anna
<anna> hi marckie
<marckie> might be a server problem
<elite101> the only was to install java is in adept but i cant hit okaY??
<marckie> try it one more time
<elite101> fu*k konsole it wont help
<elite101> tried a million times
<elite101> nope stupid limewire
<persen> elite101, is it a SUNs EULA youre seeing?
<elite101> i new it was a bad idea
<anna> i ve already tried  it more than ones
<Roey> HomeRoey:  mark.
<elite101> SUNS
<elite101> JAVA SUN JRE 6
<persen> remember i had to scroll ridiculous long to install it
<BluesKaj> elite101, stop being a drama queen and have alittle patience , there are others seeking help here too
<elite101> i know
<elite101> but its pissing me off why it isnt working
<persen> elite101, Did you answer my question?
<fossbud> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Java_.26_Non-Media_Browser_Plug-ins
<elite101> why make it so u can download packets from java but yet no install it?
<anna> marckie is it a problem with my repositories??
<elite101> persen, i sayed SUN!!!!!!!!
<persen> think you not
<elite101> what?
<elite101> i sayed it up there
<elite101> in caps
<persen> elite101, and come down a bit.
<elite101> but its making me soo mad
<elite101> i might have to do a re-install
<elite101> okay im updating java in adept now. so what happens if i cant click on <ok> ?
<BluesKaj> elite101, try this :sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nicolai_> elite101: hit the tab key
<elite101> ,k
<nicolai_> elite101: i think that was what I did back then
<elite101> it says this dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `sun-java6-bin' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<elite101> :S
<elite101> nope tab doesnt work
<elite101> nothing works
<elite101> stupid adept why would someone make it so that u can download the packets but not install them?
<BluesKaj> elite101, click on details
<rbrunhuber> how can I change the hostname in (k)ubuntu
<anna> hello everyone.i have a problem while trying to upgrade from kubuntu 6.06 to 6.10.the error message is as follows : Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings_6.10-61_all.deb MD5Sum mismatch
<elite101> sorry i dont see detail?
<nicolai_> elite101: it's a bug fixed in later versions
<elite101> details where
<elite101> why is java have to be a pain in the neck?
<nicolai_> elite101: When Adept is configuring there is button called details
<elite101> i hite that aleardy
<elite101> already
<pag> rbrunhuber, kcontol -> Internet & Network -> Network Settings -> Domain Name System -tab
<elite101> obv why wouldnt i be saying i cant hit okay?
<rbrunhuber> pag: Need it on the console. this is server.
<pag> rbrunhuber, oh...
<nicolai_> elite101: click on ok, then tab then ok then enter
<nicolai_> elite101: sometimes a GUi requires clickfest
<stdin> anna: try changing to a different mirror for the upgrade, seems the mirror you're using has a bad file
<anna> stdin: how can i do that?
<elite101> nope
<PhinnFort> does anyone else experience crashes when trying to connect to msn with kopete?
<pag> rbrunhuber, man hostname
<genii> rbrunhuber: edit /etc/hostname
<genii> heh
<nicolai_> PhinnFort: not in Feisty
<elite101> is 7.04 the same as 6.06?
<PhinnFort> ok
<elite101> so even the adept
<nicolai_> elite101: nope
<stdin> anna: open adept, go to "File -> Manage Repositories" and in the "Download From" list change it to "Main Server"
<elite101> what?
<elite101> is the adept the same like adding multiuniverse and universe res.?
<nicolai_> elite101: 7.04 was released april 2007
<Daisuke_Ido> no, 7.04 has a newer version of adept
<elite101> is the adept the same thou
<nicolai_> elite101: 6.06 was released june 2006
<elite101> like adding the same things can i take knowledge from 6.06 and apply it to 7.04?
<elite101> no really?
<Daisuke_Ido> elite101: i just told you
<elite101> why do u think it says 6.0.6
<Daisuke_Ido> there are differences
<elite101> k bye going to pull the plug and make my hdd choke like a bit*h
<elite101> bye bye
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a newer version, things aren't handled the exact same way
<baha> hi
<nicolai_> elite101: A lot of things are easier in 7.04, so while knowledge can still be applied, it often wont be necessary
<Dr_CRX> how r u all ???
<Dr_CRX> hi
<Dr_CRX> i am back
<BluesKaj> glad yet not DR_QCK :)
<anna> stdin: i dont see a download from list here
<mrksbrd> anyone know why i can't view web video with xine? it will show a milisecond of video then go black, and say xine is not running
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, which browser
<mrksbrd> konqueror
<stdin> anna: ok, close adept and open konsole and run this command in konsole: " sudo sed -i 's/gr\.archive/archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list " copy and paste between the quotes
<BluesKaj> konq is ok , but try FF it's abit easier to configure
<mrksbrd> ok...let me launch that
<Daisuke_Ido> i shall return shortly
<PhinnFort> ff is teh suki suki
<harmental> hey guys...when i do this: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<harmental> a '+' appears on konqueror...and a '*' in firefox...
<harmental> what does that mean....
<harmental> ?
<BluesKaj> harmental, choose the number beside the browser you want as default
<anna> stdin: thanks a lot mate.it works for know!!!!
<stdin> :)
<BluesKaj> + means default
<anna> now
<mrksbrd> ff asking me for a plug in, when i click on it sts no sutable plugin found
<stdin> * is the currently selected one
<aaroncampbell> We seem to be getting very regular Firefox updates for feisty (just got 2.0.0.6), but not Thunderbird...we're still on the 1.5 series.  Is there any reason why?
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, have you installed flashplugin-nonfree?
<harmental> BluesKaj: i've done that already....but konqueror is still the default....
<mrksbrd> dunno...prolly not
<mrksbrd> can i use the get command for that?
<BluesKaj> harmental, from what app are you launching the browser?
<harmental> BluesKaj: from kopete (when I receive new mail)
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, yes
<stdin> aaroncampbell: don't know, but 2.0.0.5 will be in gutsy
<BluesKaj> then you have to configure the default browser in kopete
<mrksbrd> sudo get install ********...is this right ?
<RurouniJones> I wonder what substances are ingested for each release naming meeting ;)
<RurouniJones> mrksbrd: sudo apt-get install ***********
<harmental> BluesKaj: ive tried that...but i cannot find the way...
<mrksbrd> ty...knew i was missing something
<aaroncampbell> stdin: which is due out in 2 months right?  I think we're 3 nearly 4 months behind on releases already
<stdin> aaroncampbell: I don't know why thunderbird is so behind, you'd have to ask in #ubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<PhinnFort> kontact ftw
<PhinnFort> */kmail
<nicolai_> BluesKaj: wouldn't that be sudo apt-get install?
<nicolai_> nevermind
<BluesKaj> yup, nicolai_
* genii hands BluesKaj a coffee
<BluesKaj> harmental, sorry dunno much about kopete configuration
<BluesKaj> thx genii :)
<harmental> BluesKaj: thx anyway....
<genii> BluesKaj :)
<mrksbrd> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mrksbrd> what does that mean?
<stdin> mrksbrd: exactly what it says, you need to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<nicolai_> mrksbrd: that you type the command in konsole
<mrksbrd> what would cause that though
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, you prolly tried to install a package while adept or synaptic were open
<nicolai_> mrksbrd: adept crashing
<Nutubuntu> Hi, quick question - how do I change screen res in Kubuntu? Somewhere in Kmenu I'm sure there's something but I'm missing it when I look...
<stdin> Nutubuntu:  in system settings
<yellow_chicken> kubuntu use kde4 ?
<Nutubuntu> stdin, makes sense but I don't see "system settings" - I have top level menus for "settings" and "system" and no screen res in either one ... :/
<pag> yellow_chicken, not until 8.10 :(
<BluesKaj> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<yellow_chicken> pag: 7.10?
<yellow_chicken> or 8.04?
<stdin> Nutubuntu: in the Kmenu, under the entry for "Help"
<jenny_> Question: Is there a way to force one application to quit when clicking on the little "x" doesnt work and clicking on "close" from the pull down menu doesnt work either? Update Mgr is stuck but I dont want to close all I have open with Control Alt Backspace
<pag> yellow_chicken, won't be default in 7.10 (too early) and not in 8.04 (LTS)
<pag> jenny_, killall thenameoftheprogramm ?
<BluesKaj> I heard rumours kde4 would be available in Jan08
<stdin> jenny_: Ctrl-Alt-Esc and click it
<BluesKaj> officially
<klusmen> je tu nakej ceh:D
<mrksbrd> ok I found out what it was ....java never finished installing....but i have a new problem
<boneka> hallo all
<pag> !cz | klusmen
<ubotu> klusmen: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<jenny_> I can do "  .killall update manager  " in terminal right
<mrksbrd> it pops up a dos based "readme" file in Konsole but it doesn't allow me to choose ok or scroll thru it
<pag> jenny_, better do it graphical way as stdin said
<stdin> jenny_: the process isn't called "update manager"
<Nutubuntu> stdin, maybe we're looking at different things? I have, below Help, Actions (a divider), then Settings and System Menu. Settings has a number of submenus but nohing I can find to set screen res... I feel dumb but there it is: I can't find it.
<stdin> mrksbrd: press up/down and pageup/pagedown
<mrksbrd> is there a command to cancel the install?
<stdin> Nutubuntu: are you sure you have Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> jenny_,try this in the terminal : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jenny_> Pag/ stdin It didnt do anything when I did Control Alt Esc and clicked the update mgr
<Nutubuntu> I installed kubuntu-core, I believe it was, on top of ubuntu. I am guessing that must have given me significant differences in the menu structure ?
<stdin> jenny_: try pressing Alt-F2 and running "xkill" then click it
<mrksbrd> but it still doesn't allow me to select "ok" it looks like it needs me to confirm it to go any futher in the install
<stdin> Nutubuntu: kubuntu-core? that's not a package i know. maybe you installed kde-core?
<PhinnFort> stdin: the default kde shortcut for xkill is ctrl+alt+escape
<Nutubuntu> Beg pardon, kde-core.
<stdin> mrksbrd: you need to go t to the end, then use tab to select iy
<Nutubuntu> You wouldn't happen to know the name of the app that sets screen-res, by any chance? So I could search for it and add it to Kmenu?
<DaSkreech> Nutubuntu: ?
<stdin> Nutubuntu: you need to install the package "kubuntu-desktop", or you aren't really running kubuntu, just ubuntu with *some* kde parts
<DaSkreech> How did you come up with that name?
<mrksbrd> lol....duH....i tried everything but!!!!!...
<Nutubuntu> Okay, I can see that.
<jhutchins> Nutubuntu: krandrtray for resize
<jenny_> stdin/pag: oh cool thanks that worked :)
<Nutubuntu> Me? DaSkreech - I am nu tu ubuntu, I guess
<DaSkreech> ah
<jenny_> freaked me out when a skull and crossbones came up
<DaSkreech> That's brilliant
<stdin> jenny_: heh :)
<DaSkreech> Did you register that name?
<jenny_> stdin/pag: you guys are so smart, heh this free tech support rocks
<Nutubuntu> yes ... IDK if it's brilliant as much as it is nutso, but I did
<Nutubuntu> jhutchins, t/y
<DaSkreech> :)
<pag> jenny_, :D
<stdin> jenny_: you'll need to run the command to fix adept/apt now, or adept will complain
<genii> stdin: ctrl-alt-esc works too :)
<DaSkreech> Ctrl=alt+Esc FTW
<DaSkreech> Blast :)
<pag> !aptfix | jenny_
<stdin> genii: I said that, apparently it didn't
<ubotu> jenny_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<genii> stdin: Ah, Ok, I must not have scrolled back far enough
<memmy> hello, can anyone help me
<stdin> !anyone
<memmy> i can't open adept
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, read above about adeptfix
<stdin> memmy: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<memmy> it says there is a error in the configuration or something like that
<stdin> BluesKaj: he joined after the message was posted
<memmy> sorry ubotu but i'm new to all this
<memmy> i'll try that next time
<BluesKaj> yeah stdin, mrksbrd has the adept prob as well
<AET061484> hello
<Nutubuntu> t/y all - be well
<jenny_> ubotu: i did that and it put me back at prompt
<mrksbrd> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<pag> jenny_, ubotu's a bot :D
<stdin> jenny_: that means it worked
<mrksbrd> why can nothing be easy for m????????????
<jenny_> i just noticed that, whats that mean?
<BluesKaj> it seems some of the repos are depositing pkgs that are breaking upon install. There seems to be a lot of adept probs lately
<mrksbrd> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<pag> jenny_, what does the bot mean, right?
<jenny_> pag: what is a bot exactly?
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BluesKaj> ok mrksbrd , look in adept for flash
<stdin> jenny_: it's a script running on another computer, it's not a real person it's a program
<pag> jenny_, just a piece of programm that looks words in its database and answers with pre-defined answers (that was pretty shor explanation though)
<jenny_> stdin: you mean a program on someone elses computer with no one behind he wheel so to speak is reading the room and looking for questions it can answer?
<stdin> jenny_: yes :)
<pag> jenny_, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots  it'll help you understand ubotu better :)
<BluesKaj> beginning with the prompt !
<DaSkreech> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
* PhinnFort made a tiny replacement for ubotu once, when ubotu was suffering from some kind of attack
<DaSkreech> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<mrksbrd> is ther a way to limit that list there is like 5000 things in there to choose from
<DaSkreech> Is there an editor for Gnash?
<AgreSor> how to change Display resolution on ATI 9800 with driver "ati" ?
<jenny_> pag: thats kinda creepy, very cool though
<jenny_> pag: high tech whatchamacallits
<stdin> mrksbrd: look at the top, there is a search finction
<stdin> *funstion
* stdin can't spell today
<DaSkreech> AgreSor: I don't think that it changes based on your driver
<mrksbrd> did that, flash plugin is showing installed
<DaSkreech> It's the same all the time
<pag> jenny_, ubotu has lots of undocumented features that are prety cool  (should be used only in -offtopic though) :D
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: konqueror?
<AgreSor> So i can't change it ?
<memmy> stdin: it says command not found, then it say password so i put that in and it just told me to type a bunch of different stuff
<mrksbrd> ff & konqueror
<DaSkreech> AgreSor: Yeah you can I just meant it doesn't matter what video card you have
<AgreSor> aha.. with what app i will chage resolution ?
<stdin> memmy: make sure you exactly type: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DaSkreech> there is a display module in the control center
<DaSkreech> and there is krandrtray
<mrksbrd> ok time to step away b4 i throw this
<AgreSor> DaSkreech,
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: :)
<jenny_> pag: you remember that file i couldnt get to play?
<AgreSor> krandrtray cant change..
<AgreSor> ;s
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<AgreSor> i mean..
<DaSkreech> what about the display module in the control center
<AgreSor> there is no such package
<AgreSor> :)
<AgreSor> u mean system seting center ?
<DaSkreech> !info krandrtray
<ubotu> Package krandrtray does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<pag> jenny_, sorry, I can't.
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> It's called something like that :)
<memmy> stdin: it did nothing
<DaSkreech>  I don't recall the name
<Daisuke_Ido> !info xrandrtray
<DaSkreech>  Yeah system settings
<ubotu> Package xrandrtray does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stdin> memmy: good, adept should work now
<AgreSor> DaSkreech, it's good.. it have all..
<AgreSor> thank's anyway :)
<AgreSor> bye bye
<DaSkreech> bye
<memmy> no it still says...:The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem
<stdin> memmy: close adept and run the command "sudo apt-get update" in konsole
<stdin> memmy: post the last 10 lines to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give the URL here
<TheRealInsane> how do I run konquerer in root level?
<memmy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32153/
<pag> TheRealInsane, if you really have to.. kdesu konqueror
<pag> TheRealInsane, be *really* careful
<TheRealInsane> Oh, kedsu instead of sudo. thx
<TheRealInsane> Why though?
<pag> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Daisuke_Ido> which reminds me, that guy that wanted to copy files to / hasn't been back ...
<stdin> memmy: you seem yo have a bad sources.list, press Alt-F2 and put in "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and post it to pastebin
<TheRealInsane> I mean, why should I be extra careful?
<nicolai_> !kdesu | TheRealInsane
<ubotu> TheRealInsane: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Daisuke_Ido> TheRealInsane: ever wonder why you can't delete things from system directories as a regular user?
<stdin> TheRealInsane: because root is ALL POWERFUL :)
<pag> TheRealInsane, one wrong move, and "whoops, you don't have a kernel anymore" - that's why.
<TheRealInsane> You see, I'm just trying to copy/paste some firefox settings
<Daisuke_Ido> that's dumb.
<Daisuke_Ido> set them in firefox.
<memmy> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32154/
<TheRealInsane> I'd have to spend hours downloading all my themes/plugins/searchbars/extensions though
<stdin> memmy: no, post the contense of the file, from kate
<paleface> !find quanta
<ubotu> Found: quanta, quanta-data
<Daisuke_Ido> bummer
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: What are you trying to do?
<BluesKaj> memmy, alt+F2 , kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheRealInsane> DaSkreech: Copy my firefox extensions and themes to linux
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: you don't need root to do that where are you copying them to?
<TheRealInsane> Errr, /etc/firefox/profiles/extensions
<TheRealInsane> From /home/insane/windows/program files/firefox/extensions
<memmy> okay i did that...so send you the link?
<pag> memmy, yup.
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: Nope :)
<memmy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32155/
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: copy them to ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles/someprofilesname
<stdin> memmy: you need to remove the line with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin" on it, then save the file. you'll probably want to enable some other repositories too
<stdin> memmy: so it looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32156/
<DaSkreech> stdin: generally easier to ... damn it never mind
<memmy> i do that in kate?
<BluesKaj> memmy, better still , edit/select all/ hit the delete key then copy and paste stdin 's version of the file into yours
<memmy> okay
<BluesKaj> then save it
<memmy> Thank you guys so much...it works!!! i'm so happy
<BluesKaj> cool :)
<erikja> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DaSkreech> can anyone get the file http://bassfly.student.utwente.nl/~johndoe/awn_stack.mpg
<genii> DaSkreech: retrieve it or view it?
<DaSkreech> Either
<DaSkreech> I can't do any of the above
<stdin> timeout
<DaSkreech> If I try to save it it says I downloaded it but the file doesn't exist
<DaSkreech> if I try to stream it I can't find the codec
<DaSkreech> Blast Would be ffun to see Mac Stacks on Linux
<gan|y|med> hi
<genii> DaSkreech: It goes forever "Waiting"
<nicolai_> DaSkreech: it wont download
<gan|y|med> i have a problem with amarok in feisty. when i connect to my media player, copy files, and then disconnect it still says writing for quite some time so i can't unmount. any ideas why?
<DaSkreech> Yeah I figured it was the server
<TheRealInsane> Just a question, linux is completely open-source, right?
<stdin> TheRealInsane: linux ( as in the kernel ) is GPLv2
<Yorokobi> TheRealInsane, most of it is. Your nvidia-supplied drivers are not (for one example).
<TheRealInsane> And kubuntu?
<gan|y|med> is a bot of everything :)
<stdin> TheRealInsane: everything in main is "open source" and I think everything in "universe" is too
<gan|y|med> bit
<pag> stdin, doesn't *buntu kome with restricted drivers? (wifi mostly)
<stdin> pag: yes, but they are in the restricted repos, not main
<pag> stdin, but at least some of them are installed by default, aren't they?
<gan|y|med> so does anybody know why amarok does not display the time it really needs to copy files (in full) to the player?
<stdin> pag: I didn't say they weren't :)
<pag> stdin, ok. :)
<stdin> if you want a 100% open-source distro, and your hardware works with it, look in to gnusense and gobuntu
<BluesKaj> gan|y|med, guess it depends on yer pc buss speed and how many apps you have running
<gan|y|med> BluesKaj: any idea how i can figure out that it actually uses a usb 2.0 bus?
<sudeep> how can i get "My Computer" icon on desktop
<pawan> where is restricted drivers in kubunut
<pawan> kubuntu
<sudeep> how can i get "My Computer" and "home folder" icon on desktop
<BluesKaj> gan|y|med, maybe the kinfocenter usb devices dialog
<gan|y|med> thx. i'll try this
<stdin> pawan: it's not installed in kubuntu by default as it's a GTK app
<jussi> !adeptfix
<DaSkreech> Hi BluesKaj
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<stdin> sudeep: there is no "My Computer" as such
<BluesKaj> hi DaSkreech
<sudeep> stdin, i think i have seen .. such somewhere (KDE evn.)
<BluesKaj> been sorta wondering about a desktop "home" link
<stdin> BluesKaj: I just have it on kicker, so I don't have to minimise or switch to another desktop to click it
<MarcC> how do I type a folder name that contains spaces when I need to type it in the terminal? I remember using slashes somehow...
<pawan> where is gtk app
<gan|y|med> BluesKaj: thx, that worked. unfortunately (or maybe not), the problem must be somewhere else than with the bus
<shahzeb> hey guys
<shahzeb> i need help
<stdin> MarcC: put a \ before the space, that's called "escaping" a charactor
<shahzeb> can u guys tell me how to enable 3d desktop
<jussi> !compiz | shahzeb
<ubotu> shahzeb: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MarcC> thanks stdin
<BluesKaj> yeah stdin, i use the system menu .. it's only an extra click
<stdin> BluesKaj: that's a valuable few milliseconds you're wasting :p
<BluesKaj> hehe, wasted plenty more over the yrs in windows , so what's one more click :)
<MarcC> how do I make a mount point before I mount something there?
<jussi> MarcC: just create a directory
<stdin> MarcC: "mkdir" makes a directory (as the name suggests)
<MarcC> thanks jussi, is it better to put a mount in /media or /mnt?
<sudeep> where can i find any package download using "apt-get instal <packagee>" in my system so i can back it up...
<stdin> MarcC: doesn't actually matter
<jussi> MarcC: no difference
<MarcC> stdin: ok, just wondering if there's a preference
* jussi likes media
<stdin> sudeep: the files are installed all over the place
<jussi> because it is then in the system menu
<MarcC> great, thanks :)
<tdn> How do I wipe free space on a USB storage device? Zeroes is ok.
<stdin> MarcC: /media is _supposed_ to be used for removable media, but you can mount it to /billybob if you wanted :p
<Sanne> MarcC: I made my handmade permanent mount points under /mnt, and let the system get /media where removable medias typically get automounted. But that's just a preference.
<sudeep> stdin, i mean to say *.deb file..
<pag> sudeep, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<MarcC> thanks Sanne
<Sanne> :)
<turkal> anyone here have a USB headset and know how to send the same sound to it that goes to the primary sound card?
<MarcC> I'm having troubles with this command to mount it though :/
<DaSkreech> MarcC: Tab helps greatly
<DaSkreech> !tab | MarcC
<ubotu> MarcC: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sudeep> pag, does it get. permanently stored there.. so gets delete on restart
<pag> sudeep, they're stored unless you command apt-get clean
<DaSkreech> MarcC: By convention /mnt is for permanent mounts that you always expect to be there and /media for swappable/removable media
<Dj_FlyBy> wow, almost 6,000 ROOT Login attempts in the month of July on our Server, and 5,770 of those are from the same IP in South Korea ....   WOW
<sudeep> pag, thanks
<MarcC> dang, what does "mount data version not supported" mean?
<DaSkreech> MarcC: Won't mount?
<jussi> hmmm, where are knoversations settings kept? there doesnt seem to be a .konversation...
<MarcC> DaSkreech: thanks...yes, it won't mount, I'm wondering why
<MarcC> it's an NTFS Samba share...I wonder if that's a problem?
<DaSkreech> Dj_FlyBy: sounds like time to have a ipfilter to silently drop anything from that ip
<pag> jussi, .kde/share/apps/konversation  or .kde/share/config/konverstaionrc
<jussi> pag: thanks
<Dj_FlyBy> DaSkreech: most defiantely
<DaSkreech> MarcC: How are you mounting it?
<Dj_FlyBy> s/defiantely/definately
<MarcC> DaSkreech: sudo mount -t smbfs //server/My\ Music /media/tunes -o username=marc,password=blah,fmask=777,dmask=777
<DaSkreech> tried smbmount?
<mysticgohan> bonsoir tous le monde
<pag> !fr | mysticgohan
<ubotu> mysticgohan: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* DaSkreech tries to rationalise a french speaking gohan
<MarcC> DaSkreech: nope, should I? I just got this command from somebody in #kubuntu :)
<stdin> MarcC: try with -t cifs
<DaSkreech> can't kill you :)
<Yorokobi> DaSkreech's famous last words :)
<Yorokobi> or, infamous
<MarcC> stdin: CIFS failed with return code -22
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> can you see the share in konqueror?
<lwh> \ Music /  why no second \ ?
<MarcC> lwh: I just asked about that and somebody told me just to escape the space with a single backslash xD
<stdin> lwh: why would there be?
<lwh> isn't there a space after music
<lwh> oh nm :)
<DaSkreech> nope
<DaSkreech> :)
<DaSkreech> Course I'm generally lazy enough to just use smb://
* MarcC is googling CIFS return codes
<jhutchins> smbclient -L \\server
<lwh> 22 is einvalid
<MarcC> DaSkreech: I'm mounting it because media player support for smb:// is dismal
<MarcC> jhutchins: what does that do?
<jhutchins> MarcC: smbclient -L \\server
<jhutchins> MarcC: Try it and see.
<MarcC> jhutchins: ok, it listed a bunch of shared stuff
<jhutchins> MarcC: Ok, that confirms that you have access and should show the actual format of the name for the share.
<MarcC> it's putting the domain in all caps, should I do that? And do I need to specify a workgroup somewhere?
<jhutchins> MarcC: Try quoting the sharename instead of escaping the spaces.  Doublequote: "
<MarcC> jhutchins: hm...I still get
<MarcC> mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<jhutchins> MarcC: Interesting.
<jhutchins> What's the version of the OS you're sharing from?
<MarcC> a google search tells me I should install smbfs
<MarcC> jhutchins: Windows 5.1
<MarcC> lol, it WORKED! All I had to do was install smbfs and run the command again xD
<jhutchins> <snort>
<jhutchins> MarcC: Here's to meaningful error messages!
<MarcC> gee whiz, sometimes you gotta learn lessons on the whipping pole
<MarcC> no kidding
<BluesKaj> interesting that samba isn't installed by default
<Yorokobi> MarcC, you can be our whipping boy any time.
<MarcC> well, smb:// worked fine...
<MarcC> Yorokobi: hai, yorokobimasu
<BluesKaj> yeah smb4k works well on our little network
<Yorokobi> MarcC, 
<MarcC> Yorokobi: lol, never seen kanji in irc before
<MarcC> 
<MarcC> hm, cool
<runlevelten> I read windows 3.1 for a second then :)
<Yorokobi> MarcC, lol
<MarcC> Yorokobi: do you know how to change the japanese font?
<Yorokobi> MarcC, I'm sure it depends on the IRC client
<MarcC> ok, I'll have a look around
<MarcC> man, buying a linux laptop is like the best computing decision I've ever made
<cloakable> :)
<runlevelten> MarcC: I don't doubt it :)
<BluesKaj> MarcC, Dell ?
<sudeep> is there any package like "gtkorphan" for kde
<MarcC> BluesKaj: yeah
<arun> hello
<stdin> sudeep: not that I can find, but you can still use gtkorphan
<BluesKaj> MarcC, did it come with Gnome Ubuntu feisty installed , or did you have a choce of Desktop Environments ?
<MarcC> BluesKaj: it came with Gnome; I kept it on there and installed kubuntu-desktop, just because I like to pop over to Gnome on occasion
<MarcC> like when I want to know what it's like to not be able to configure my screensavers ;)
<Masterbard> hi there I use Kubuntu I try to open add/delete programs but it tells me there is an error and that i might have incorrect apt configuration. Can some one please help me a bit I am a noob :P
<Daisuke_Ido> i feel like such a traitor
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm actually using gnome
<BluesKaj> MarcC, right , cool that one pc maker is beginning to se the light :)
<Daisuke_Ido> because the eye candy is more stable
<MarcC> BluesKaj: yeah...the sales guy was really excited to talk to a linux user over the phone...he had a lot of questions
<stdin> !aptfix | Masterbard, try this
<ubotu> Masterbard, try this: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<BluesKaj> MarcC, did you tell him about "this room"  ?
<runlevelten> Daisuke_Ido: whatever works man.
<runlevelten> Daisuke_Ido: besides which, you'll be back, mwahahahahaha.
<bsundsrud> important question: on a new laptop, nvidia graphics card or Intel GMA 950?
<bsundsrud> hehe
<MarcC> BluesKaj: afraid not :)
<stdin> bsundsrud: intel if you want an easy life
<jhutchins> bsundsrud: Are you asking us what you should buy?
<bsundsrud> yeah
<bsundsrud> ive had decent luck with nvidia on this lappy
<BluesKaj> having trouble configging your scnsaver, MarcC ?
<bsundsrud> to be continued, off to lunch.
<jhutchins> bsundsrud: From what I've seen, nvidia problems depend on exactly which chipset, so I'd find out the exact chipset and do some searching.
<Daisuke_Ido> runlevelten: i'm sure i will be
<Daisuke_Ido> but that's the beauty of it, it doesn't really make a difference :D
<Daisuke_Ido> and i'm a tad upset with dell
<Daisuke_Ido> they've removed the inspiron 1505 from their list of ubuntu pcs :\
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, maybe too many probs with running linux on it
<BluesKaj> support probs
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps
<Daisuke_Ido> but that means the only ubuntu laptop available has a 14.1" screen :\
<runlevelten> Some people were predicting Dell would experience total "linux on the desktop phailure" at some point after starting it.
<runlevelten> Something to do with a puppetteer pulling OEM strings or something. All complete garbage I'm sure.
<takashi> But Dell were pleased with Linux laptop sales.
<takashi> They're going to introduce new models they said.
<MarcC> lol, my bro-in-law just called me..."hey, I was thinking of buying a Mac but I noticed that you don't use one...can you explain why?"
<genii> Hopefully they'll get rid of those damn Broadcoms they like so much
<Daisuke_Ido> genii: apple?
<Sanne> MarcC: haha, really? Get him over! :)
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: Dell
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: tried kwin_composite?
<DaSkreech> MarcC: Why dont' you?
<MarcC> DaSkreech: I gave him the option, told him why I like it...but I don't think he has enough experience with Linux to know what to expect
<MarcC> so I'd rather see him curse a Mac than curse Linux I guess ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> genii: all i'm seeing from dell is intel 3945 and 4965
<runlevelten> I find the Linux easier to support than teh OS X, although ymmv.
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, 4965, while supported by intel in linux, is definitely not ready for prime time
<Sanne> MarcC: let him play with a live cd
<Daisuke_Ido> mine's a 3945
<runlevelten> You have to set it up for them, but then they run for years.
<MarcC> yeah, I definitely won't be supporting it...he's 1000 miles away
<jhutchins> I'd certainly recommend a Mac to a non-tinkerer.
<runlevelten> ssh, heh
<runlevelten> jhutchins: definitely
<jhutchins> MarcC: Whether you have access to a stron local Mac-using community is a big difference in satisfaction.
<colin_> Can someone help me please, I can't use Adept
<MarcC> jhutchins: he's at a university, so I think he'll be ok in that regard
<Cocytus> Hm. My desktop image/color settings is no longer drawn, the background is only white.. any tips?
<stdin> !aptfix | colin_
<ubotu> colin_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jhutchins> MarcC: Well, he should check.
<MarcC> he kept using the phrase "it's just cooler" when talking about the mac though, so I think he'll gladly shell out for it :)
<runlevelten> I set up a machine for SuSE 9.2 for someone, made sure *everything* was how they wanted it and they've had any problem I couldn't fix with ssh for them
<jhutchins> MarcC: For instance, at UMKC there isn't a Mac community.  At AU Tucson, there is.
<runlevelten> I only went around and installed a newer OS because I felt like seeing them, it wasn't necessary.
<runlevelten> *with SuSE 9.2
<MarcC> jhutchins: I'll have him check...but a lot of people in Utah use Macs, esp. at the uni level
<razor111> hi all
<Daisuke_Ido> MarcC: if he thinks it's cooler, he's never toyed with compositing :)
<Yorokobi> MarcC, he's in Utah?
<MarcC> Yorokobi: yep
<colin_> stdin: thankyou stdin
<Yorokobi> MarcC, yeah, there's support here, for both Mac and Ubuntu :)
<runlevelten> My local Mac User Group *charges* people to be members.
<runlevelten> which makes me boggle tbh.
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: I may be getting the chipsets between Dell and Compaq mixed up.
<MarcC> Yorokobi: what part of UT do you live in?
<Yorokobi> SLC
<razor111> could someone help me how i can change the writting language??
<MarcC> ok, he's in logan
<MarcC> I used to work in American Fork
<Yorokobi> MarcC, ah, there's some support at USU but I'm not sure how good it is
<Yorokobi> MarcC, your bro-in-law needs to transfer to the UofU :)
<MarcC> Yorokobi: agreed, but he's really into agriculture :)
<Yorokobi> ah, then he's in the right spot
<MarcC> which makes me wonder again, why it's so cool to him to own a mac ;)
<runlevelten> MarcC: If he doesn't want to get into the pooter, a Mac will be a winning choice, tbh.
<Yorokobi> razor111, do you want to change the language the menu's, etc. are in or change the language you're typing?
<razor111> Yorokobi:yes
<Yorokobi> razor111, yes as in both?
<razor111> Yorokobi: :) sorry i mean the typing language
<DaSkreech> razor111: To what?
<razor111> i want to write in Bulgarian
<Yorokobi> razor111, install scim/skim
<runlevelten> press alt+f2, type kcontrol, then go to regional accessibility and language and choose country/region and language
<Yorokobi> or not ... I don't see an input method for Bulgarian for scim
<runlevelten> then in the same section, choose keyboard layout :)
<colin_> I've installed libdvdcss2 but still cant use dvd's... If I try to install libdvdnav4 Adept says it would break packages ?
<razor111> runlevelten: No such file or directory
<colin_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<runlevelten> no such file or directory as kcontrol?
<razor111> Yorokobi: i've just installed scim and what next?
<runlevelten> then you're not running kubuntu, old chap.
<razor111> runlevelten: sorry :) i'm writting in kubuntu
<Yorokobi> razor111, I don't believe scim has a Bulgarian input option. I think it is for East Asian languages only ...
<colin_> I followed the instructions on the medibuntu page but now Im getting messages from Adept saying it couldn't install stuff cause it would break packages
<runlevelten> then you typed kcontrol incorrectly.
<meuhlol> yop yop all
<runlevelten> Wow, does scim really have no way of quitting from the applet?
<colin_> No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:///dev/hdd)
<runlevelten> More UI dictatorship I spose.
<colin_> xine: couldn't find demux for >dvd:///dev/hdd<
<colin_> xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator
<Yorokobi> runlevelten, hehe, yeah. skim does, but scim is a beast :) You have to kill the daemon
<colin_> can someone help ?
<balint> hiho, hiho is there any repo for HIDD ?
<runlevelten> gnome eh.
<runlevelten> """You will not be provided with useful options!!"""
<razor111> Yorokobi: i installed scim and what is the next step?
<runlevelten> now go into kcontrol and install the languages you need.
* runlevelten sighs
<Yorokobi> razor111, again: scim probably isn't the answer you need. Go with runlevelten's suggestion.
<runlevelten> See this is the sort of thing that gets my goat about that DE. I'm now "kill"ing a gui app that hasn't crashed
<Yorokobi> razor111, then uninstall/purge scim (unless you want to type in Asian languages).
<razor111> ok
<runlevelten> I bet there was a big long argument about it where the developer insisted on some stupid reason for not allowing a quit option, too.
<runlevelten> razor111: alt f2 kcontrol
<runlevelten> regional accessibility and language, country/region and language and ensure everything's as you want it.
<razor111> runlevelten: i'm using xubuntu, is that a problem
* runlevelten bangs head on desk.
<runlevelten> No, not at all :)
<runlevelten> #xubuntu
<razor111> buy :)
<runlevelten> later, hope you get it sorted out :)
<jhutchins> Take a look at most of the daemon management scripts in /etc/init.d/ and youll see that a lot of them use kill to pass a shutdown signal.
<Yorokobi> by bye buy bi
<jhutchins> That's why kill has so many options - it's a very common tool for managing non-interactive processes.
<Dr_willis> i like the 'kill --with-extreme-prejudice' option. :)
<runlevelten> non-interactive being the part that jumps out at you, jhutchins, heh
<colin_> I am getting a number of errors when I try to play dvd's with kaffeine
<spartako> colin it's tipical!
<spartako> do u use encrypted dvd?
<runlevelten> wot errors?
<colin_> couldn't find demux for >dvd:///dev/hdd<
<denis> besoins d,aides...voila ma question.jai kubuntu es je ne peut pas lires mes videos es ni nouvelles genres rdi et tva ,pourquoi svp
<runlevelten> It's actually been so long since I had one, I can't remember if that's the libdvdcss error
<runlevelten> colin, is it a default install and a commercial dvd?
<runlevelten> !dvd
<genii> !fr
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* Insane`YoGabba likes Gabber. I just successfully managed toinstall Flash so I can finally view it :P
<scott_> Can anyone that is on help me set up a IRC server?
<DaSkreech> Why?
<Insane`YoGabba> scott_ an IRC server for what?
<DaSkreech> !info ircd
<ubotu> Package ircd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<scott_> Well I am learnong the ropes around linux adn computer in general and i am kinda in training, i was told to make a irc server
<DaSkreech> !info ircd_hybrid
<ubotu> Package ircd_hybrid does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> Ha ha that's some funky training
<Insane`YoGabba> Indeedidoo
<scott_> i need it to be that only me and him can get on it
<DaSkreech> !search ircd
<ubotu> Found:
<scott_> yea u telling me u dont wanna know what i did last time
<Insane`YoGabba> !search irc
<ubotu> Found: logs-#ubuntuforums, tor-gpg, doesn't work, ircmeetings, guidelines-#ubuntuforums, irssi, channels, patience, ircguidelines, tab
<DaSkreech> scott_: I think that's called Jabber :)
<genii> !info ircd-hybrid
<ubotu> ircd-hybrid: high-performance secure IRC server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.2.2.dfsg.1-3 (feisty), package size 549 kB, installed size 2208 kB
<stdin> !find ircd
<ubotu> Found: dancer-ircd, dancer-ircd-doc, ircd-hybrid, ircd-irc2, ircd-ircu (and 3 others)
<scott_> i have ircd-hybrid installed it is just i can find any config
<DaSkreech> what? didn't I just look for that?
<sx66> how do you add the system tray to the panel? I can not find it in the add list.
<stdin> DaSkreech: !search searches the bots factoids, !find searches the package database
<DaSkreech> really
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<sx66> !system tray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system tray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> sx66, yer thinking windows
<scott_> i have done some research on which one is good and it seems most people like ircd-hybrid
<sx66> BluesKaj: I have a new panel, and I want the system tray: IE: battery logo, wifi icon...etc where do I get that?
<BluesKaj> sx66, if you want apps in the panel choose the individual apps in the k-menu , right click and add to panel option will be there
<Insane`YoGabba> sudo apt-get install ircd-hybrid
<Insane`YoGabba> works for me
<Insane`YoGabba> I can connect
<scott_> but then were is the config ircd.config it think or something like that
<sx66> BluesKaj: nope, no apps, I want the system tray (battery logo, wifi, common apps running etc). I click add to panel and it is not there.
<Yorokobi> sx66, are you looking in the list of applets for the panel?
<sx66> oh, I got it. the sys tray can only run on one panel....duh
<Roey> Does anyone here know when is the KDE-Qt style going to get updated to fix this bug with XChat on Kubuntu Feisty Fawn?  They don't highlight anymore upon new messages...
<scott_> so how do i config ircd-hybrid?
<denis> question en francais
<stdin> !fr | denis
<ubotu> denis: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sx66> how do you put the home folder down on the task bar?
<stdin> scott_: you can always search the project website or ask in #freenode (as freenode uses a modified version)
<genii> scott_: You may get a better response about server applications on channel #ubuntu-server  or go to the source, http://ircd-hybrid.org/support.html
<Yorokobi> Roey, remove gtk-qt-engine and see if xchat behaves better
<scott_> thankyou very much for the help
<Karti> Hi all, any idea when I go into system settings and select admin mode, I am NOT supplied with a window asking for password but it just stays blank?
<Karti> and I can't add printers or the like?
<DaSkreech> Karti: Which Module?
<Karti> DaSkreech: Generally printers or Monitor
<genii> Hmm, might be not using default first user which has sudo priveledge by default but a subsequent user
<Karti> genii: I only have the one user
<genii> Karti: If in a console you do something to test sudo like:  sudo clear       does it ask for password or say something about not in sudoers file or similar?
<BluesKaj> Karti, sometimes running ' sudo dpkg --configure -a ' will give the password dialog back ...dunno why but it has worked for me in the past
<BluesKaj> gotta relogin
<chris__> hello
<Karti> genii: sudo clear has cleared it asking for password
<BlueFightingCat> hi. i'm a little new to Kubuntu and I was wondering if somebody could help me with installing a couple of packages
<Karti> how do I get that back?
<savetheWorld> apt-get install <package name> (done as root, or via sudo )
<BlueFightingCat> doesn't work. I get the "e: couldn't find package ****"
<genii> Karti: that was just to make sure your user is allowed to use sudo. So it's OK that way. Maybe try what BluesKaj suggested
<DaSkreech> BlueFightingCat: Which?
<BlueFightingCat> build-essentials
<Karti> genii: just tried that, it didn't do anything....
<genii> Karti: He said it needs logon/logoff to take effect
<Yorokobi> BlueFightingCat, try it without the trailing 's' (sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Karti> oops ta brb
<DaSkreech> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<chris__> i've installed ubuntu 7.04 today and i managed to setup an adsl usb connexant modem. Really difficult! A modem-router installation is easier??
<DaSkreech> BlueFightingCat: Adept might be of some help :)
<BlueFightingCat> Hey guys. It's just all a little confusing. there seem to be several ways to install packages and I don't really knwo which way to go
<Yorokobi> BlueFightingCat, all of them work :) it just depends on your preference
<DaSkreech> BlueFightingCat: they all accomplish the same thing
<bsundsrud> BlueFightingCat: adept is the easiest, GUI-est way.
<DaSkreech>  just which one you feel comfortable with
<BlueFightingCat> so what should I use to install build-essential?
<savetheWorld> BlueFightingCat: from the command line :  apt-get install <package name> (done as root, or via sudo )
<change> test
<change> lolo?
<DaSkreech> BlueFightingCat: While you are starting out Adept is nice cause it has a search built in
<savetheWorld> change: fails
<BlueFightingCat> but when I search in adept for build-essential
<BlueFightingCat> it doesn't find it
<BlueFightingCat> am I missing somehting?
<Yorokobi> !info build-essential
<TeckRennWeg> eh?.
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<DaSkreech> BlueFightingCat: that's highly strange
<Roey> BlueFightingCat:  great nick
<bsundsrud> BlueFightingCat: when i search for it (exact thing im typing: build-essential) i find it.
<Yorokobi> speaking of cats: http://www.scalzi.com/whatever/004457.html
<lamo> I  just installed Kubuntu 7.04 on my new Dell Inspiron 6400. Problem is it's running like sh*t. Not sure why since I have really nice specs. But my current problem is installing my nvidia 7 series GO driver. When I kill x and run the driver it says to install libc? I have libc6 and others installed already. whats the deal?
<TeckRennWeg> lolo wtf ^
<BlueFightingCat> in Adept-Manager I just enter "build-essential" in the search box
<BlueFightingCat> and nothing comes up
<Karti> genii: what was that command again? sudo clear?
<BluesKaj> BlueFightingCat, do you know about editing your sources list ? uncommenting the 'deb' repositories by removing the # in front of the addresses, so adept can download and install them
<bsundsrud> BlueFightingCat: are you trying to do this through the Add/Remove programs on the K menu, or via Adept manager under System in the kmenu?
<BlueFightingCat> Blueskay: no I don't. I'm very new to this
<gnomefreak> shouldnt matter build-essential is on the cd
<bsundsrud> BluesKaj: its in main, he should see it
<BlueFightingCat> bsundsrud: adept manager
<gnomefreak> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<gnomefreak> BlueFightingCat: apt-cache policy build-essential
<genii> Karti: that command does not actually do anything useful. It just clears the screen
<BluesKaj> strange that it isn't listed , unless he's copying the quotes as well
<gnomefreak> BlueFightingCat: does that command give you a repo/ installed version canidate version?
<BlueFightingCat> gnomefreak: W: unable to locate package build-essential
<genii> Karti: It was to make sure that the user trying to issue the "clear" command has the right to use the other command sudo
<lamo> I  just installed Kubuntu 7.04 on my new Dell Inspiron 6400. Problem is it's running like sh*t, not sure why since I have really nice specs. But my current problem is installing my nvidia 7 series GO driver. When I kill x and run the driver it says to install libc? I have libc6 and others installed already. Any clue what I need to do? Thanks.
<gnomefreak> BlueFightingCat: are you using " or ' anything?
<BlueFightingCat> gnomefreak: I don't know what you mean
<gnomefreak> BlueFightingCat: what version of ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !patience | lamo
<ubotu> lamo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DaSkreech> BlueFightingCat: You played with the sources.list?
<Insane`YoGabba> Omg.. Linux users in their natural environment: http://youtube.com/watch?v=a_F5Jjr7vaY
<gnomefreak> maybe they pulled it off cd for extra room?
<DaSkreech> !nividia | lamo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueFightingCat> daskreech: no
<DaSkreech> !nvidia | lamo
<ubotu> lamo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BlueFightingCat> gnomefreak: no
<lamo> i understand I was trying to keep my question visible,sorry.
<Karti> genii: cool, I believe that I was in a konsole that I had enterered the password for already :)
<BlueFightingCat> gnomefreak: feisty
<gnomefreak> BlueFightingCat: im thinking they did do to mono
<gnomefreak> s/do/due
<DaSkreech> BlueFightingCat: if you don't search for anything can you scroll down and see the package build-essential ?
<anthronaut> lol Insane
* gnomefreak goes back to work, i think he has cdrom repo enabled not net repors 
<BlueFightingCat> daskreech: nope its not there
<Insane`YoGabba> Ok, let's start at step one
<Insane`YoGabba> Anybody got a guide for C++ developing on linux?
<DaSkreech> BlueFightingCat: 0_o
<BluesKaj> BlueFightingCat, are you on a live cd ?
<BlueFightingCat> blueskaj: no I installed it
<DaSkreech> BlueFightingCat: can you pastebin the file /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bsundsrud> BlueFightingCat: go to the adept menu, then to manage repositories
<Insane`YoGabba> BlueFightingCat: Try "sudo apt-get install build-essential"??
<Insane`YoGabba> No idea though
<gnomefreak> Insane`YoGabba: wont work
<Insane`YoGabba> gnomefreak, why not?
<bsundsrud> BlueFightingCat: are all of the checkboxes under the Kubuntu Sources tab checked?
<gnomefreak> Insane`YoGabba: apt-cache doesnt find it
<bsundsrud> s/Sources/Software/
<BlueFightingCat> bsundsrud: where do I find that tab?
<bsundsrud> BlueFightingCat: go to the adept menu, then to manage repositories
<tdw-unreality> Hello
<BlueFightingCat> bsundsrud: yeah, except "source code" is checked in grey
<bsundsrud> ok,  close that screen and press the fetch updates button
<tdw-unreality> Where can i change KDE's default mount options for usb devices. I want to remove the noexec option.
<BlueFightingCat> bsundsrud: done
<bsundsrud> BlueFightingCat: no errors? try searching for build-essential again
<DaSkreech> BlueFightingCat: search again
<BlueFightingCat> bsundsrud: actually I can't. I am not connect. I have to install a package to get my wlan working.
<redshadowhero> are there any good graphing apps?
<BluesKaj> oops
<BlueFightingCat> essentially what I need to do is install a package called fsam7400 which I managed to download with my other computer
<BlueFightingCat> that will get my wlan going
<BlueFightingCat> and make thigns easier
<bsundsrud> BlueFightingCat: then that would be a major problem.  what this is doing is connecting to the internet to install the build-essential package
<BlueFightingCat> how should I go about installing "fsam7400"
<msingh> i have no kubuntu-desktop package to install (in plain ubuntu). how should i proceed?
<bsundsrud> is it a laptop?
<BlueFightingCat> yeah
<DaSkreech> msingh: Hmm?
<tdw-unreality> Can no one help? :-(
<msingh> i would like to install kubuntu stuff
<bsundsrud> BlueFightingCat: do you have wired ethernet anywhere that you could plug it in?
<BluesKaj> msingh, you have synaptic , right ?
<bsundsrud> tdw-unreality: try in #kde... thats more of a KDE question
<BlueFightingCat> bsundsrud
<BlueFightingCat> yeah I guess I could
<BlueFightingCat> give me 5 mintues I'll be back
<bsundsrud> BlueFightingCat: that will definitely make things easier
<msingh> BluesKaj, i couldnt find anything kde related in stupid synaptic
<msingh> there is a Gnome Dekstop category but nothing kde
<tdw-unreality> bsundsrud: i will, thanks
<bsundsrud> yw
<bliss> hi
<genii> msingh: open the file /etc/apt/sources.list by:   gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     then remove the # from every line which begins with "deb"     save. Reissue sudo apt-get update. Then try again with   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Yorokobi> msingh, there is/was kynaptic or similar but synaptic works in KDE just fine
<bliss> can someone give me the name of a dvd/cd burner in kde?
<Yorokobi> bliss, k3b
<Soulwarp> bliss K3b is good
<msingh> genii, ok, i'll try that. thanks.
<msingh> genii, there are many lines which begin with deb. which one shall i remove?
<bliss> Yorokobi: thanks just downloading the live KDE alpha 4.0  hope it will look good
<bsundsrud> msingh: only remove the leading #
<BluesKaj> genii, couldn't have said it better , myself :)
<janet> hi all
<msingh> the backports one?
<janet> im installing wine from the repos but when i go install winetools from von thadden or soundforge it says your wine version is to old to work with it
<genii> msingh: In onmly the lines which begin:   "# deb...."     remove the # so it is only "deb"  at the start. Do this with all lines wich start this way. Leave the ones which have no # at the front
<janet> my wine is fresh from the repos 9.04 or so
<msingh> genii, ok
<soulrider> hello
* genii slides BluesKaj a coffee
* BluesKaj enjoys the coffee :)
* Soulwarp gets scolded by BluesKaj's coffee
<Soulwarp> :O
<BlueFightingCat> ok i managed to download build-essential
<TheRealInsane> Can anybody help me get started using c++ with linux?
<Yorokobi> heh, Soulwarp : I was scolded by my mom for scalding my sister with hot water
<genii> Actually i'm drinking ice tea today and not coffee, but gotta stay in character ;)
<janet> anyone have that problem with installing winetools?
<soulrider> TheRealInsane: check outt he forums, theres a thread with tons of tutorials
<Soulwarp> anyone have trouble with beryl removing the window borders?
<genii> msingh: How is it going?
<Soulwarp> or is that normal
<runlevelten> that's your window manager crashing.
<TheRealInsane> soulrider, where would I find the forums?
<soulrider> TheRealInsane:  http://ubuntuforums.org
<msingh> genii, it is just downloading the packages now
<runlevelten> You should use a different one with beryl :)
<genii> msingh: OK, so it's on the   sudo apt-get update    part then?
<crakatoa> hi
<soulrider> the new compiz-fusion works like charm, but i think it depends in a lot of gnome packages
<msingh> genii, yes :)
<crakatoa> how do I create a ISO image outta a cd?
<Soulwarp> KDE doesn't work with Beryl?
<crakatoa> thanks
<crakatoa> hi
<crakatoa> how do I create a ISO image outta a cd?
<soulrider> Soulwarp: it does
<crakatoa> using K3B?
<soulrider> crakatoa: uhm... not sure =/
<crakatoa> or whatever Kubuntu has
<msingh> genii, actually past that. it is downloading the packages for kubuntu-desktop
<crakatoa> I do'nt see make ISO image in K3B options
<soulrider> crakatoa: hold on a let, lets google it :P
<DaSkreech> crakatoa: dd /dev/hdc ~/My.iso
<DaSkreech> wait
<crakatoa> DaSkreech: that's it?
<genii> msing: Even better. Remember after you get to the login screen, tell it before login that you want a KDE session first
<DaSkreech> crakatoa: dd if=/dev/hdc of=~/My.iso
<crakatoa> DaSkreech: isn't supposed to be iso FORMAT
<soulrider> crakatoa: i think you can select as output a file and not a cd burner
<crakatoa> DaSkreech: are you possitive?
<genii> msingh: Otherwise it will just bring you back to default gnome    etc etc
<msingh> genii, ah okay. will do
<DaSkreech> crakatoa: Yeah
<crakatoa> oh ok in K3B is simply COPY CD
<crakatoa> lol
<genii> dd if=/dev/hdX of=~/myfile.iso                where X is the hd#  where the cdrom drive is at.it can also be sdX perhaps
<soulrider> genii: probably h
<soulrider> genii: it seems to be at /dev/cdrom here
<genii> soulrider: Thats usually a symlink to one of the usual types hda hdb sda adb   etc
<genii> sdb rather :)
<TheRealInsane> soulrider, where in the forums would I find anything c++ related?
<TheRealInsane> soulrider, plainly searching for "c++" gave 0 results
<soulrider> hero: yeah... but i only have my hds as sdx and there are no hdx
<soulrider> TheRealInsane: check out the programmers subforum
<soulrider> theres a sticky with tutorials
<soulrider> genii: youre right, theres hda and hdb there :)
<genii> bah, work. AFK 2-3 minutes
<crakatoa> man, should've been RIP cd not Copy cd
<DaSkreech> Man I wish I had a job that took up 2-3 mminutes of my day
<crakatoa> dammit
<DaSkreech> crakatoa: it isn't ripping it. It's copying it
<hero> soulrider: hmm?
<crakatoa> DaSkreech: ok thanks
<TheRealInsane> So I've been Searching the "Programming Talk" forum in the off-topic area, and there are hundreds of questions for all platforms and languages, but no tutorials or anything similar
<crakatoa> it removed my image
<crakatoa> what the hell
<crakatoa> I told you was ripping
<crakatoa> copying means ocpying into another CD
<combo> - where can i set start-up programms ??
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<combo> !autostart
<DaSkreech> I win :)
<combo> DaSkreech: where write this command ? :)
<combo> oh , key i see now :P
<DaSkreech> combo: read^^^
<luca__> hi everyone
<combo> DaSkreech: yeap, i saw it too late :)
<luca__> I am thinking about installing the suspend2 patches from trevino's repositories for my feisty, as suspend is unreliable on my Dell machine. Is this a bad idea?
<DaSkreech> luca__: No idea. Is trevino reliable?
<luca__> usually enough. My question however is, if things do not function properly, as we are talking about kernel patches, will I be able to get back to a vanilla installation without too much pain?
<DaSkreech> luca__: If it's a repo then the idea is that you should
<nikola> hi
<sam_> hoi
<sam_> hi
<nikola> well
<nikola>  i have linux a little time
<genii> TheRealInsane: You mainly want some tutorial about kdevelop/C++ programming?
<nikola> i don`t know how to remove compiz fusion !
<sam_> hey anyone knows how to compile a kernel
<luca__> ok I guess I will give it a try.
<luca__> nikola: it depends on how you installed it in the first place...
<TheRealInsane> genii, I know how to program C++ (console app), but I want to learn how to progrma c++ on linux
<ubuntu> l
<stdin> sam_: why do you want to?
<combo> DaSkreech: ubotu's hint was usefull but i mean something else; i have few programms that are launching at start-up and i want shut them down... :]  where can i do it ?
<sam_> hey i have an assignment to do it..
<luca__> well in kcontrol there is the system service window
<arun> combo: kmenu>system settings> advanced>session manager
<stdin> sam_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<DaSkreech> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<DaSkreech> combo: Oh your session
<azzurro> hello everybody
<DaSkreech> combo: when you logout KDE remembers what was running and starts them when you login
<arun> ok i'm outta here
<azzurro> i have a problem about dolphin konqueror trash desktop entry trilogy
<luca__> you can however tell it to start an empty session if you want to
<genii> TheRealInsane: At http://www.functionx.com/cpp/Lesson01.htm  there is a graphical example of how to begin a C++ app in KDevelop (along with some other Windows examples).
<azzurro> i cant open my trash can after i installed dolphin
<combo> DaSkreech: i see... crap! is there no other way to set programms exactly as i want ? :|
<johan__> does anyone have a good guide to get desktop-effects (ie wobbly windows, cube) working in kubuntu??
<combo> DaSkreech: some Session Manager like in Ubuntu ? ;>
<luca__> and select manually the programs to start using a module for kcontrol (which you have to install) or add them to .kde/Autostart
<sam_> thanks ppl will go through it
<luca__> well there are many for kde...
<DaSkreech> combo: There should be a session manager
<stdin> azzurro: what happens when you go to trash:/ ?
<DaSkreech>  You can just close all your programs then logout
<johan__> luca__ > such as?
<nikola> where can i find installation of beryl for kubuntu
<nikola> ?
<nikola> plz help
<azzurro> stdin: when i click it says (appearently trying to open with konqueror) Malformed URL trash:/
<combo> DaSkreech: ok, THX anyway :)
<Yorokobi> nikola, ask in #ubuntu-effects or read the tutorials on beryl-project.org (check the wiki)
<luca__> azzurro it happened to me too
<stdin> azzurro: how did you install dolphin?
<luca__> do not remember how if ever I fixed it
<azzurro> stdin: apt-get install dolphin
<luca__> (dolphin is still WAY behind konqueror right now IMHO, at least the 3.5 version, dunno about the 4.x version)
<luca__> azzurro that's a bit old
<nikola> tnx a lot
<azzurro> luca__: but some how u could fix it ,right?
<luca__> do not remember
<luca__> I switched back to konqueror a while ago now
* genii ponders KThunar
<luca__> johan: a second and I am checking
<azzurro> luca__: but luca i cant turn back either
<luca__> why not?
<azzurro> even if i remove it (no matter with purge or not) it still searches for dolphin
<luca__> johan: try kcontrol-autostart
<johan__> ok thx
<luca__> purge it, than right click on a folder, configuration, and set konqueror as default application on top of the list
<luca__> or put konqueror on top and keep dolphin just for :P
<luca__> DaSkreech *sigh* rebooting. And hoping that linux gods are smiling on my me and my poor, ill-treated laptop :P
<azzurro> luca__: :D u mean konqueror as konsol entry
<azzurro> luca__: or with some other parameters
<stdin> azzurro: try running "konqueror trash:/" in konsole/the run dialog
<runlevelten> dolphin will stay behind konqueror, it seems btw.
<luca__> nope, I mean right click on folder, properties, then click the little tool icon, and set konqueror as default application :)
<luca__> no konsole hacking :)
<luca__> runlevelten: yep, my biggest problem was that they do not have yet implemented any right-click menus
<azzurro> luca__:the one that is  under internet in k menu, right?
<luca__> no, whatever folder
<luca__> one on your desktop, your home folder, whatever
<luca__> not a program :)
<azzurro> luca__: but i already have just one entry there and that is konqueror
<spartan01> do you know what the equivelant command for ipconfig is on the konsole?
<azzurro> theres no dolphin
<astan> hello. uhm. which package has the standard C library headers?
<luca__> oh. and still it asks you for dolphin when you try to open a folder? that's strangeg
<azzurro> i think so
<luca__> in this case I cannot help you, I would not know where to begin to look :(
<luca__> ok rebooting
<azzurro> but dont know what to do
<luca__> me neither I fear, sorry :(
<stdin> astan: libc6
<azzurro> luca__:thx any waY
<stdin> astan: it's installed
<luca__> well, wish me good luck, hope the system will function :P
<luca__> see ya
<stdin> astan: if you want to compile stuff install the "build-essential" package, that will install all the main things
<genii> TheRealInsane: Still here?
<nicolai_> Does anyone know how to turn of softclick on a laptop?
<thx1137> anyone know of a keyboard shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<genii> TheRealInsane: Anyhow, you may find more specific stuff here: http://www.kdevelop.org/index.html?filename=3.4/tutorials.html
<stdin> thx1137: ctrl+ one of the F keys
<boris__> i have a problem
<boris__> can anybody help me
<thx1137> stdin: thanks
<DaSkreech> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stdin> !ask | boris__
<ubotu> boris__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<boris__> i have download video file
<paleface> i got a pale face
* paleface turns pale
<boris__> but it is .bin
<boris__> it size is
<boris__> 3546 MB
<boris__> how do I open it
<BlueFightingCat> hi. can somebody let me know how to find out whether I have "kernel-headers" installed on my system and if not how to install it?
<boris__> Allman Brothers Band 9-23-70.bin
<boris__> 356 MB
<boris__> no
<boris__> 3546
<stdin> BlueFightingCat: look in Adept
<BlueFightingCat> stdin: its not there. or should it be with some other name?
<DaSkreech> boris__: are there any instructions on the sitte you got it from?
<stdin> boris__: it's probably a VCD image, they usually are in a .bin/.cue pair
<boris__> yea it is
<stdin> BlueFightingCat: it'll be called "linux-headers-(your-kernel-version)
<BlueFightingCat> stdin: ok I have it.
<stdin> boris__: you can either install VLC and play it with that
<boris__> ok
<stdin> boris__: or convert it to an iso, mount it, and play it in another app
<boris__> how do i convert
<boris__> stdin
<stdin> boris__: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<BlueFightingCat> can somebody tell me what the problem is when I try to compile a file using "make" and get the following error: *** no rule to make target
<stdin> what are you compiling ?
<BlueFightingCat> stdin: a module to make my wlan work. It's called FSAM7400 and stands for Fujitsu-siemens amilo M7400
<genii> BlueFightingCat: Try first: ./configure
<stdin> if there is a configure, most modules don't have one
<BlueFightingCat> genii: no config is not there
<stdin> BlueFightingCat: got a link ?
<genii> stdin Yes, this is true
<BlueFightingCat> stdin: http://linux.zwobbl.de/pub/
<stdin> BlueFightingCat: which did you download??
<msingh> genii, i've logged into kde. Hopefully i can get WPA working for my wifi card now :)
<voln> I have a question about kubuntu, there a kmail aplication, i can't find shortcut of this putting it on my desktop
<genii> BlueFightingCat: I'm pretty sure that module has already been included now as standard. Doesn't the command   modprobe -l fsam7400         show it ??
<BlueFightingCat> genii: you're right, it seems to be there!
* stdin didn't actually think to check the normal modules
<BlueFightingCat> genii: how do you know whether it is running?
<stdin> I checked the l-r-m, not the normal ones :p
<stdin> BlueFightingCat: try: lsmod | grep fsam
<BlueFightingCat> stdin: where can i see if the mod is running or not`?
<stdin> BlueFightingCat: just told you
<genii> BlueFightingCat: As he said, if the command:    lsmod|grep fsam    show it, you have it loaded
<genii> BlueFightingCat: If not there, you can try loading it:  modprobe fsam7400
<BlueFightingCat> stdin/genii: I typed it in but nothign turns up
<genii> maybe sudo needed there
<stdin> BlueFightingCat: have you done "sudo modprobe fsam7400! ?
<stdin> BlueFightingCat: opps "sudo modprobe fsam7400" (without the ! )
<BlueFightingCat> stdin: i did that. nothing seems to happen
<msingh> damn
<msingh> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stdin> BlueFightingCat:  try "lsmod | grep fsam" again
<jhutchins> One can use the -v option for modprobe to get more verbose feedback.
<BlueFightingCat> yeah i get "fasm7400     5912    0"
<stdin> good, worked
<BlueFightingCat> ok
<BlueFightingCat> thanks
<BlueFightingCat> yes thanks guys!!! my WLAN Is not working
<BlueFightingCat> great!!!
<genii> BlueFightingCat: If this driver works for you and you want to make it permanent, put it in the file /etc/modules
<fdoving> be sure to add taht modules to where genii tells you :)
<jhutchins> alias wlan0 fsam7400
<BlueFightingCat> genii: what exactly do I put there?
<genii> BlueFightingCat: Just the name of the module
<stdin> heh "<BlueFightingCat> yes thanks guys!!! my WLAN Is not working" I assume you mean "now" :)
<fdoving> BlueFightingCat: fsam7400
<CensorBard> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<genii> BlueFightingCat: On one line by itself under the last one listed there :) You need to edit the file with something like kdesu kate /etc/modules      or similar, for write privelege of course
<nicolai_> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueFightingCat> thanks guys!
<CensorBard> nicolai_: Is it a synaptic touchpad?
<CensorBard> nicolai_: Er. Synaptics touchpad, even.
<genii> BlueFightingCat:  Glad it got sorted out :)
<CensorBard> nicolai_: Regardless, this is probably what you're looking for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad?highlight=%28synaptic%29
* stdin adds "find out how/why some modules are autoloaded and some aren't" to his growwing todo-list
<NiceGuyUK> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<NiceGuyUK> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<NiceGuyUK> ok, anyone able to help me mount my other two drives so that my non-root user can read/write them?
<stdin> what filesystem(s)
<stdin> ?
<NiceGuyUK> ext3
<nicolai_> CensorBard: Thanks, but I'm not sure it has a guide for what I'm looking for :/
<NiceGuyUK> stdin: I have a paste link with my fstab entries if that helps
<nicolai_> CensorBard: I need to turn off softclick on a laptop. By 'softclick' I mean when a quick touch to a touchpad is regisered as a left-click.
<stdin> NiceGuyUK: you can either make a directory on the filesystem that is world writable or change the owner of the FS
<stdin> NiceGuyUK: you can't do it by fatab/mount
<NiceGuyUK> stdin: two mountpoints in /mnt have user owner and group until I mount, then it changes them to root ownership and group
<CensorBard> nicolai_: Ooh, yeah. No, it's not in there. That one just is purely configuring Linux to recognize the bloody thing in the first place.
<CensorBard> Hang on. Rebooting X.
<stdin> NiceGuyUK: yes, that's because it then takes the permissions of the filesyetem, you can't change the permissions of the filesystem unless it's mounted
<NiceGuyUK> I'm sure there's some fstab thing like umask=0222 or something I seem to recall
<stdin> NiceGuyUK: nope, won't work with ext3, as permissions are stored on the fs itself
<NiceGuyUK> so create a world-writeable subdir on that drive as root for users to use as a top-level ?
<stdin> NiceGuyUK: yes, or change the permission of the filesystem while it's mounted
<stdin> nicolai_: do you have a synaptics section in xorg.conf ?
<NiceGuyUK> stdin: sorry to be dim tonight - so mount to /mnt whatever, then chmod and chgrp /mnt/whatever afterwards ?
<stdin> NiceGuyUK: chown user:group /mnt/whatever would be easier, but yeah
<NiceGuyUK> great, thanks for the heads-up
<nicolai_> stdin: This is my stationary computer, so I wouldn't think so, but the touchpad works on the laptop.
<guerillapimp> hey
<stdin> nicolai_: well the touchpad is configured in there, see "man synaptics" in konsole or "man:/synaptics" in konqueror
<luca> DaSkreech: those packages were a bit harmful and worsened the suspension problem. I love synaptic and his 'change package version' feature :D
<nicolai_> stdin: It's my fathers laptop I need configured, and he was using it when I last saw him :P
<nicolai_> stdin: ok
<DaSkreech> luca: :-)
<MarcC> how do I unmount a samba share I mounted with the mount command? It's giving me all sorts of grief
<stdin> MarcC: with the "umount" command, "umount /place/you/mounted/it"
<stdin> MarcC: and that is "umount" not "unmount"
<NiceGuyUK> stdin: works great now, many thanks
<stdin> NiceGuyUK: no problem :)
<MarcC> stdin: thanks!
<stdin> :)
<genii> !helpersnack | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<stdin> genii: maybe we should change that to "Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a coffee!" :p
<prisca_> anyone running kde4?
<Tomi-idle> i would if it'd have a working taskbar <.<
<stdin> maybe when it's usable
<nicolai_> stdin: I'll make you coffee provided you live nearby :P
<genii> stdin: Cookies are better, everyone likes a cookie. some ppl hate coffee however
<stdin> nicolai_: UK
<stdin> genii: how about, a cookie and some coffee, then they can take it or leave it
<nicolai_> stdin: DK for me..
<TheRealInsane> So yeah, how do you run programs as root again?
* sadmin24 is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<nicolai_> stdin: You probably wont need it by the time I get there
<genii> stdin: Heh, I'm all for it
<stdin> TheRealInsane: sudo for command line apps, kdesu for GUI apps
* sadmin24 is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<TheRealInsane> Thanks
<stdin> sadmin24: away messages are messy
<sito> who put it kde4 in kubuntu gusty gibon?
<stdin> sito: well Riddell made the packages, gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1
<sito> oks thanks
* sadmin24 is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<stdin> sito: or for the KDE specific questions #kubuntu-devel
<stdin> !away > sadmin24
<DaSkreech> prisca_: Why?
<nikola>  #kubuntu-effects
<stdin> nikola: huh?
<nikola> ?
<stdin> what's with #kubuntu-effects?
<nikola> nothing
<stdin> that's not even a channe;
<nikola> i can` t find how  to install beryl on kubuntu
<nikola> yes i know
<paleface> here is how u install beryl on kubuntu
<paleface> you ready nikola?
<nikola> aham
<paleface> "sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager"
<paleface> !find emerald
<ubotu> Found: emerald, emerald-themes, libemeraldengine-dev, libemeraldengine0, xemeraldia
<nikola> hey
<paleface> "sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes"
<paleface> there, right above ^
<nikola> hey
<paleface> hi
<nikola> but i must get update
<nikola> and than sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes
<paleface> true
<prisca_> i just installed kde4-dev and configured kdm to show kde4 in the list but when i choose it and login  i get kicked back to login screen
<stdin> prisca_: make sure you put the 3 (or 4) lines in the startkde file that the guide tells you
<BlueFightingCat> hi. I am using Kate to edit a file. however I can't save it because I am not in root
<BlueFightingCat> how can I fix this?
<stdin> prisca_: also ask about that in #kubuntu-devel
<TurtleBoots> hi all
<genii> BlueFightingCat: kdesu kate /path/filename
<stdin> BlueFightingCat: you have to open it as root, "kdesu kate"
<nikola> paleface
<nicolai_> BlueFightingCat: save the content then open as root
<nikola> ?
<TurtleBoots> has anyone seen problems with ktorrent dying/crashing after lengthy periods of time?
<stdin> TurtleBoots: I think it's a known but, you need to disable dht
<Jahmon> yeah i got my wifi to work :)
<Jahmon> its tenen btw stdin
<Jahmon> ta for all the help earlier today
<TurtleBoots> stdin - will this resolve the issue you think?
<Jahmon> it was a dodgy install
<paleface> what?
<paleface> that makes no sense
<stdin> TurtleBoots: yes, did for me
<stdin> Jahmon: :)
<Jahmon> can anyone tell me how that ntfs thing works
<TurtleBoots> stdin - thanks I'll give that a try
<Jahmon> where i can write to ntfs protected drives
<Jahmon> i downloaded it with adept manager but i forgot what its called
<Jahmon> how do i run it etc
<nicolai_> Jahmon: it is called ntfs-config
<stdin> Jahmon: when you mount it, you change "ntfs" to "ntfs-3g", either in fstab or in the mount command
<TurtleBoots> stdin - is there any other settings that might need changed?
<stdin> TurtleBoots: no, after I disabled that it stopped crashing
<Jahmon> stdin so what would a command be if i wanted to mount hda1
<nicolai_> Jahmon: you can run the program by typing kdesu ntfs-config
<Jahmon> is their a gui?
<TurtleBoots> stdin - here's hoping then :-) Thanks
<Jahmon> its telling me command not found
<Jahmon> but i know i installed it
<Jahmon> kedusu dont work
<Jahmon> gonna sudo
<stdin> Jahmon: you can use System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Disk & Filesystems
<nicolai_> Jahmon: kedusu should be kdesu :P
<Jahmon> ntfs-config: not found
<Jahmon> snore i installed it earlier
<Jahmon> will retry
<Jahmon> i noticed something cool
<Jahmon> on my win xp install i just tried to skype some1
<nicolai_> Jahmon: was that before or after the reinstall?
<Jahmon> it lagged on talking etc huge delay
<Jahmon> on my kubuntu install 100% no lag :)
<stdin> Jahmon: you probably installed ntfs-3g, but may not have installed the separate package "ntfs-config"
<Jahmon> i did it after but im gonna check if it installed im not sure caus i had to go to work
<Jahmon> ahh i did 3g
<Jahmon> ur right
<Jahmon> so i must install ntfs-config
<stdin> yep
<Jahmon> ahh k wasnt installed ta :)
<Jahmon> how do you guys know how to install shit without gui
<Jahmon> so many libraries etc that kubuntu doesnt have by default
<stdin> watch the language there, this is a family channel
<Jahmon> ok why when i install ntfs-config does a skype end user agreement popup
<stdin> probably because you didn't accept it before
<Jahmon> i did but it keeps bombing when i do
<Jahmon> skype is installed and working
<Jahmon> but licence wont pickup
<Jahmon> it wont accept user agreement
<Jahmon> it fails
<nicolai_> Jahmon: you have to scroll down to the bottom of the user agreement
<icewolf>  hi, im trying to patch my wireless driver, chipset zd1211. On the aircrack-ng wiki it says there's a directory /usr/sr/linux yet i only see /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16 and /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16. In which directory should i apply the patch?
<stdin> icewolf: the one that matches your kernel version, use "uname -r" to see
<paleface> !find komba
<ubotu> Found: komba2
<jhutchins> How do I force an fsck on reboot for an ext3 partition?
<Jahmon> ntfs config says my windows drives unclean - does that mean i need to restart and chkdsk em?
<icewolf> so /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic would be correct eventhough on the wiki it says /usr/src/linux/ ?
<stdin> jhutchins: "sudo shutdown -r -F now" should do it
<jhutchins> n'mind, got it from ubotu.  Yeah, that's it.
<stdin> icewolf: /usr/src/linux is always just a link to the most recent version of the headers
<icewolf> ok
<icewolf> thx for clearing that up
<stdin> Jahmon: that's probably the best thing to do
* sadmin24 is back.
<Jahmon> is wine worth the download?
<Jahmon> like can it play games and ween me off windows? as thats all i use windows for now game support
<CensorBard> jahmon: Yes and no.
<Jahmon> explain censor
<stdin> Jahmon: some things will work in wine, some wont. It even depends on the version you get. don't expect everything to just work, you'll probably need to configure it several times
<CensorBard> jahmon: There is a fork of Wine that has evolved into its own creature, called Cedega. It's *not* free, unless you compile it yourself. It is a specialized form of Wine for DX9-based games.
<Jahmon> so would warcraft 3 work
<Jahmon> or is it a pain to get to work
<stdin> depends
<jhutchins> Jahmon: The thing to do is to go to the wine home page and look it up.
<stdin> it may or may not
<Jahmon> well im gonna dl it and check
<Jahmon> if i can get it to work yaya
<jhutchins> Jahmon: http://winehq.org/
<stdin> Jahmon: www.winehq.org is the wine homepage
<stdin> Jahmon: or just go to http://appdb.winehq.org/
<v00d00> hey :D
<v00d00> /whois
<Jahmon> snore my windows drives arent working now
<v00d00> how do i get nvidia driver ?
<Jahmon> how do i get em to work ntfs config moaned that they werent "clean"
<Jahmon> how do i clean them - chkdsk or ?
<stdin> !nvidia | v00d00
<ubotu> v00d00: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jhutchins> Jahmon: http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=warcraft3
<stdin> Jahmon: you have to get windows to check the disk
<Jahmon> so i run chkdsk from windows?
<parsnip> hi all
* parsnip waves
<stdin> if that works on your version of windows, I know it doesn't with XP
* sadmin24 is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<v00d00> There is some way to run counter-strike without the performance issue ?
<parsnip> hI have a query about easyUbuntu
<v00d00> I heard that you have 60% of your fps low than in XP
<parsnip> does it just sit there doing its thing for a bit or should there be a progress bar
<stdin> !easyubuntu | parsnip
<ubotu> parsnip: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<nicolai_> v00d00: It would probably depend on the version of Wine used
<DaSkreech> What's the deal with ubuntu  home server?
<Karti> Any Kontact experts here (the #kontact channel is dead) I have tarballed my ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail and I normally recover from that but this time its not picked up my folders yets I can see them when it untars - any ideas
<v00d00> nicolai_
<v00d00> you have any idea which is the best ?
<stdin> Karti: I think the folders are stored in the config file .kde/share/config/kmailrc
<nicolai_> v00d00: I just use the newest. But I run Heroes V on it, not Counter-strike
<Karti> stdin: sorry I should have mentioned I copied that accross as well
<v00d00> ;)
<stdin> Karti: then I wouldn't know :p I don't use kmail but the people in #kde probably do :)
<CensorBard> +startup
<CensorBard> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<nicolai_> v00d00: Heroes of Might and Magic V runs faster in Linux than it did in Windows for me...
<Karti> stdin: Many thanks I'll have a quick post there
<v00d00> of course
<v00d00> :)
<v00d00> windows is crap
<ward_> good afternoon all
<CensorBard> Doh. Is Kubuntu the red-headed stepchild of the Ubuntu family, or something?
<ward_> I dpnm
<nicolai_> v00d00: If you want to try the newest version of wine, the instructions for downloading it are here: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<stdin> CensorBard: read the code of condict before posting things like that
<v00d00> thanks..
<nicolai_> stdin: I wouldn't exactly call that foul language :p
<v00d00> can't get the mp3 played :O
<ward_> who was censored?
<alesan> what is the password of the kubuntu user on the livecd? I would like to login on the livecd
<stdin> nicolai_: nither would I, but that doesn't make a comment like that OK
<DaSkreech> !autostart | CensorBard
<ubotu> CensorBard: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<parsnip> alesan: there isnt one, run passwd at the konsole to set it
<stdin> alesan: there isn't a password for it, the user on the CD is "ubuntu"
<nicolai_> v00d00: You would need to install libxine-extracodecs
<alesan> stdin, I am at KDM screen. I have to insert user and pwd.
<stdin> alesan: you don't login to the livecd, you are automatically logged in
<stdin> alesan: there is no password for the user, it's disabled like roots
<mrksbrd> guess what i need help again......i'm trying to install gphoto2, i'm in the directory, but can't get any further
<nicolai_> stdin: if the live-cd crashes, it might decide to require login. I tried that once on a computer with corrupted RAM
<DaSkreech> Does the KDM on the live cd have autologin?
<CensorBard> stdin: My apologies. I didn't think it would be offensive. And thank you.
<Tomi-idle> yes
<stdin> nicolai_: nope, once kdm crashes it causes a shutdown
<Tomi-idle> kdm has autologin on kubuntu on live
<mrksbrd> what is the command i need to use????????/
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: You are in the directory?
<DaSkreech> Why are you installing gphoto2?
<stdin> CensorBard: it's just that there *may* be a "red-headed step child" in the room, and they may not take it as a joke
<parsnip> mrksbrd: what do you want to achieve?
<mrksbrd> install gphoto2
<stdin> mrksbrd: it's in the repositories
<stdin> !info gphoto2
<ubotu> gphoto2: The gphoto2 digital camera command-line client. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.0-3 (feisty), package size 182 kB, installed size 928 kB
<mrksbrd> i heard it was the bst prog for digital photo'
<parsnip> sudo apt-get install gphoto2
<parsnip> after sudo apt-get update
<stdin> parsnip: you don't have to do an update before every install
<mrksbrd> any better gui based anyone may know of for digital photography?
<parsnip> stdin: It just makes sure you are updated, I dont know when he last updated (if ever). Just covers my back :)
<stdin> parsnip: it defaults to update daily
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: You may want to try out digikam
<parsnip> stdin: good point but i just like to be sure and it takes a second
<parsnip> stdin: but i can see your point
<mrksbrd> what i'm really looking for is a prog similar to photoshop
<parsnip> mrksbrd: sudo apt-get install gimp
<parsnip> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<mrksbrd> ok
<mrksbrd> ty all once again
<parsnip> mrksbrd: no worries man
<DaSkreech> !info krita
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3043 kB, installed size 9412 kB
<Jahmon> why would my sound device just say - problem with sound device (whilst using skype)
<Jahmon> only thing i did was install gnash
<Jahmon> while someone was waiting to call me
<parsnip> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<msingh> wow that's a terrible name for a program
<Jahmon> man how did gnash break my skype
<Jahmon> my audio device has stopped working
<JagerX> is it possible to stop knetworkmanager from askin me for my passwd when i log on?
<Jahmon> why whould my audio mic stop working when i installed flash
<Jahmon> someoen explai nthat
<stdin> Jahmon: it could be, if you have a flash page open, that it's using the sound card and locking it
<Jahmon> nothing is open
<Jahmon> how can i reset my audio drivers
<mrksbrd> can us use the command .....sudo apt-get install ******** for limewire, or does this have to be a manual d/l install?????
<mrksbrd> when i try it tells me cannot find file
<Goliath23> hi
<Goliath23> my adept_manager shows the old way of managing repositories (not the dialog with checkboxes to enable certain sources). why is that? I'm running feisty and upgrade and dist-upgrade say they have no new updates, still, my adept_manager seems to be an older version.
<Goliath23> (version is: 2.1 Cruiser (KDE 3.5.7))
<deadsprayer> wordt er hier wel gepraat? :P
<mrksbrd> what is the "nmh"???
<deadsprayer> its quiet over here
<v00d00> synaptic package manager in kubuntu
<v00d00> where is this ?
<stdin> v00d00: Adept
<v00d00> thanks!
<deadsprayer> arent those 2 different things?
<deadsprayer> 2 packet managers?
<stdin> I interprated that as "what is the equivalent of synaptic in kubuntu"
<deadsprayer> ah k srry im new to this ;)
<v00d00> What is the best ICQ client here :) ?
<stdin> kopete probably
<v00d00> don't like it ;o
<stdin> (tho I don't use ICQ)
<v00d00> thanks anyway ;)
<Redbluefire> Apologies if this is an obvious question, but what should I do when my kubuntu CD freezes at 7% when loading the linux kernel
<deadsprayer> i use   smsn
<v00d00> smsn ?
<v00d00> it has the original functions ?
<deadsprayer> srry typo amsn
<stdin> v00d00: search adept for "icq"
<v00d00> k thanks
<nicolai_> Redbluefire: It might still be installing.
<Redbluefire> nicolai_, it eventually gives me a cd read error, and asks me to reboot
<nicolai_> Redbluefire: Or do you mean while it is starting?
<nicolai_> Redbluefire: ahh
<Redbluefire> right after the initial screen, the one with memory check, check cd for defects, etc
<nicolai_> Redbluefire: it might be a scratched cd
<astan> stdin: thanks for answering my "where's the headers" question, some friends just walked through the door and i didn't have time to reply (they should really learn to knock!).
<dieff> hi there. I'm new at using kubuntu and my english isn't that good ^^ so is there a german IRC-Channel avaible?
<Redbluefire> I'll try another CD then, before bugging you guys :P
<stdin> astan: heh, no problem
<TheRealInsane> Can anybody refer me to a good free audio studio/midi composer or similar, perferrably in the kubuntu universe
<TheRealInsane> Or whatever you call those apt-gettable things
<stdin> most would either use audacity or jokosher
<stdin> TheRealInsane: ^
<prisca> TheRealInsane rosegarden
<DaSkreech> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<astan> stdin: do you happen to also know which package has the man pages for the standard C library functions?
<DaSkreech> !de
<v00d00> !nvidia
<v00d00> ;( :)
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> astan: the development files or the libs?
<DaSkreech> dieff: ^^^
<astan> stdin: no i mean the manual pages, e.g. i want to do "man 3 printf".
<dieff> ahh ty DaSkreech ^^
<astan> poor coder as i am, i can't live without the manual pages :)
<stdin> astan: manpages-dev it seems
<v00d00> Somebody got Ventrilo working on WINE ?
<stdin> v00d00: there is a wine channel #winehq
<v00d00> oh sorry
* genii sips a very large black coffee
<astan> stdin: thanks a lot, how did you find that out by the way? any way i could search for file names and get the package name? e.g. search for "printf.3.gz" or something?
<stdin> astan: I just did a search on packages.ubuntu.com for any file called "printf.3.gz" and got <http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=printf.3.gz&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386>
<stdin> astan: I knew you'd ask :)
<astan> ;)
* DaSkreech drinks genii's iced tea
<astan> now i won't have to ask ever again ;)
<genii> DaSkreech: Heh :) I'm at work #2 now, back on the coffee. You can have the iced tea LOL
<vzduch> hrhr
<DaSkreech> genii: honestly I don't like either but if you have one I'll have the other
<genii> That works fer me
* BluesKaj drinks a large glass of berry juice...it's hot here today ...we northerners aren't used this heat
<vzduch> since the unusually warm spring it's been rather cool here.. BluesKaj: what's the temperature over there?
<BluesKaj> I'd consider AC for the house , but for a few days/yr over 30C it's not worth it ..it's 33 right now vzduch
<vzduch> 33 is hot, but not yet too hot.. it's too hot if you have 2 or 3 weeks 37C like we had here in 2003..
<BluesKaj> it's 28 in the house , so it's bearable
<BluesKaj> vzduch, yuk, that's too hot
<nicolai_> Or the 40+ degrees they have had in Greece for a while this year
<BluesKaj> nuts
<vzduch> nicolai_: it's still f***ing hot in Southern Europe
<genii> The city ppl came by today and fined us for our AC being at 20 degrees instead of 26
<vzduch> o0
<vzduch> what do the city ppl have to do w/ your AC temperature?
<nicolai_> For using too much electricity?
<genii> nicolai_: Yes
<vzduch> even that should be at everybody's own discretion
<BluesKaj> is that cooling water pipeline into lake ontario being built yet , genii ?
<nicolai_> Somewhat understandable, but still...
<vzduch> it's not their bill, is it? :D
<genii> BluesKaj: I walk by where they are supposed to be working on it, looks like not much progress
<BluesKaj> good idea tho
<genii> vzduch: It's because we are almost over the peak amt of electricity the system can put out without having rolling blackouts
<BluesKaj> aslong as the energy used by the pumps doesn't cost more than regular AC systems :)
* genii surprised no one pointed to #kubuntu-offtopic yet....
<BluesKaj> hehe, too hot :)
<nicolai_> genii: Do people normally use Air conditioning where you live? I've never seen one outside of stores
<nicolai_> genii: Noone is asking for help :P
<genii> nicolai_: There is not one where I live, but where I work we have a big industrial type thing
<pjesi> hi guys, I am trying to debug my output in skype, is there any included tool which I can try the mic?
<stdin> umm
<stdin> !offtopic | genii, BluesKaj, vzduch, nicolai_; happy now :p
<ubotu> genii, BluesKaj, vzduch, nicolai_; happy now :p: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<genii> stdin: LOL yeah now I don't feel so bad
<CensorBard> !ctrl+f4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ctrl+f4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> nicolai_, Toronto can be very stifling and hot in the summer, despite Canada's reputation for being a cold country.
<vzduch> my perception is that there's 2 general problems w/ energy supply in North America.. (1) consumption is generally too high, at least much higher than on average in Europe, (2) the electricity networks are built in a way that a minor flaw in the line can easily mean power outage for entire cities
<vzduch> stdin: no :P
<stdin> pjesi: i think krec is installed by default
<genii> My outside thermometer said 36 Celcius. Radio said with humidity 42 C
<alesan> vzduch, where are you from?
<pjesi> stdin: nope, but I will give it a go
<vzduch> alesan: Germany
<pjesi> skype worked out of the box on 6.06, but the mic is completely dead on 6.10
<vzduch> pjesi: no problems here on 7.04
<alesan> vzduch, come on in germany you use electric cocking plates :) instead of the more efficient gas
<alesan> ok but this is way OT sorry
<BluesKaj> my kitchen window (facing NE) thermometer reads 32 now ... oh begining to cool :)
<vzduch> alesan: cocking plates? o0
<pjesi> sorry I meant 6.10 fine, 7.04 not good
<nicolai_> vzduch: didn't we also have large power-outs in Europe not so many years ago?
<alesan> vzduch, well I mean the thing where you prepare food
<alesan> how do you call it normally it's over the oven
<stdin> pjesi: check the levels in kmix/alsamixer
<vzduch> nicolai_: there was one going through half of Europe a year ago or so, yes.. but that was a human error (and I was not affected ;))
<pjesi> stdin: that is what I have been trying
<alesan> few years ago ALL Italy (but not sardinia iirc) had a power failure because a falling tree damaged one power connection to switzerland.
<vzduch> pjesi: did you set the 'Mix' switch in KMix?
<vzduch> alesan: well, if energy is imported and a main line is affected, that's another story
<pjesi> vzduch: it is set to red
<alesan> maybe america's network is not perfect, but also europe's far from ideal
<vzduch> pjesi: it's always red.. click on it and see if it changes.. got to be bright, if it's dark it's off
<alesan> until those green people block the contrsuciton of new (nuclear maybe) powerplants
* pjesi is finding it difficult to understand the meaning of the various KMix radio buttons
<pjesi> vzduch: it might have done the trick
<BluesKaj> yeah pjesi, agreed the kmix setup is a bit silly ...it could be much more straight forward
<jhutchins_lt> I don't think the buttons and their lables are up to kmix, I think that's a function of the driver and the chipset.
<vzduch> I guess so too.. it's different for either of my 2 soundcards
<jhutchins_lt> I suppose if you had the Fine Shiny Manual it might explain the options.
* jhutchins_lt tries to remember the last time he bought a consumer-boxed sound card...
* BluesKaj considers dropping in an old SB card , just for fun :)
<genii> I don't even usually bother with sound whether the system actually has it or not LOL
* vzduch has an SB Live! Value and an old Ensoniq
<pjesi> does krec start recording when it starts?
<genii> I'll have the radio playing normally if I need to listen to something
<BluesKaj> gotta have sound
<pjesi> I guess not, the recording button is grey
<genii> vzduch Yeah I think I have one of those. It takes some emu10k driver
<vzduch> emu10k1 in my case
<BluesKaj> running the pc spdif out to the HT receiver in the tv room
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
#kubuntu 2007-08-02
<Koool> There is desktop effects in Kubuntu (like ubuntu integrated ) ?
<stdin> Koool: not decided yet
<manu_> hm is there a thunderbird support channel?
<Koool> cant install xgl ?
<manu_> i wanted to use esgys 1.5 thunderbird with webmail and hotmail
<vzduch> manu_: there is, on Mozilla IRC
<manu_> but i've some trouble with it
<BluesKaj> manu_, what's wrong ?
<manu_> BluesKaj: the official website of webmail has only version 1-2-3 for download but 1.5 seems only to work with 1-0-X
<stdin> Koool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<manu_> but the 1-2-3 hotmail plugin versionw as isntalled corectly
<stdin> manu_: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<manu_> i created it as pop account, it seems that emails are not automatically checked, i cant see my messages on the server, but i can send messages via hotmail
<BluesKaj> sorry manu_ ...no idea about hotmail plugin
<BluesKaj> I use thunderbird strictly on it's own , any webmail is handled thru the browser
<manu_> vzduch: where is mozilla irc?
<stdin> irc.mozilla.org
<manu_> BluesKaj: ok^^ but i like the bird and tehre seems to be a possibility :)
<manu_> in mozilla irc none is responding
<rrbiz> chatzilla plugin for mozilla
<vzduch> !patience | manu_, this goes for Mozilla IRC as well
<ubotu> manu_, this goes for Mozilla IRC as well: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<manu_> ok
<stdin> manu_: did you look at that link?
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<KrammerLappy> how do i uninstalled packages that i've installed in lets say the last day
<KrammerLappy> ?
<KrammerLappy> and i dont know what they were
<KrammerLappy> but i can't boot now...
<vzduch> well, if you can't boot, you can't uninstall..
<KrammerLappy> i cant uses apt-get from the recovery console?
<KrammerLappy> use*
<rrbiz> i think u should be able to
<stdin> so you *can* boot?
<KrammerLappy> it just stays at the blinking cursor
<stdin> what if you choose another kernel version from the grub menu?
<KrammerLappy> i cleared those out...
<KrammerLappy> : /
<stdin> that's a lessen learnt then
<KrammerLappy> hmph
<KrammerLappy> theres no way to unintall packeges
<stdin> did you just remove the menu entry's or remove the packages?
<KrammerLappy> based on date?
<KrammerLappy> menu entry's
<lontra> how can i make konqueror have the default settings?
<stdin> then you can still boot them, just means you have to do it manually
<stdin> KrammerLappy: does recovery mode work?
<KrammerLappy> yes
<KrammerLappy> i am in it right now
<stdin> KrammerLappy: just a question, do you have an nvidia or ati graphics card?
<KrammerLappy> ati
<stdin> did you install the binary driver?
<jhutchins> Anybody know of a PHP script that will display an iCal file as a calendar?
<KrammerLappy> yeah
<stdin> KrammerLappy: how?
<KrammerLappy> i had dual moitors working great
<KrammerLappy> monitors
<KrammerLappy> i did it a while ago...dont really remember
<stdin> KrammerLappy: did download it from ait.com or install from adept/apt?
<KrammerLappy> ummm
<KrammerLappy> i know i tried both
<Prowler_1> hello, my screen resozution limit's to 640x480 how to edit xorg.file?
<stdin> if you downloaded it from ati then that's probably why it's broke now
<stdin> !xconfig | Prowler_1
<ubotu> Prowler_1: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<KrammerLappy> i dont know if its that though...i didn't do that recently
<Prowler_1> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<KrammerLappy> it happened after some packages i installed
<KrammerLappy> and then rebooted
<Prowler_1> md5sum: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<stdin> KrammerLappy: yeah, if the kernel was updated, and you used the download from ati, then it would stop X from starting
<KrammerLappy> doh!
<KrammerLappy> how do i go to my other kernels
<KrammerLappy> if there no in the boot menu
<stdin> KrammerLappy: how many files dose "ls /boot/vmlinuz*" show?
<KrammerLappy> 4
<totor> salut!!!
<stdin> KrammerLappy: what's the one with the highest number?
<stdin> !fr | totor
<ubotu> totor: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<KrammerLappy> 2.6.20-16
<stdin> KrammerLappy: and there is a 2.6.20.15 too?
<intelikey> anyone know why nvidia drivers don't work for me ???   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38631
<Riddell> DaSkreech: you wanted me to poke you?
<KrammerLappy> nope thats not there
<DaSkreech> Riddell: si. You said there is a Edubuntu KDE desktop?
<stdin> KrammerLappy: i meant 2.6.20-15
<DaSkreech> Kool:you can install compiz in KDE
<DaSkreech> same basic concept
<Ace2016> intelikey: what card do you have?
<KrammerLappy> yeah...that ones not there
<Riddell> DaSkreech: edubuntu-desktop-kde package is in
<intelikey> Ace2016 riva128 agp
<Ace2016> new cards need the beta driver
<stdin> intelikey: do you have restricted enabled?
<DaSkreech> !info edubuntu-desktop-kde gutsy
<ubotu> edubuntu-desktop-kde: edubuntu desktop system with KDE desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1.36 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 44 kB
<DaSkreech> Nice
<DaSkreech> I'll try that on 1/2 of the computers I install at the school
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it's just kubuntu-desktop with kdeedu and ltsp-control-thingy
<intelikey> stdin ummm did have  but that's not the point.  the driver is a build from the site
<Riddell> DaSkreech: suggestions for other stuff to add to it welcome
<stdin> KrammerLappy: and what does "mount | grep ' / ' " show?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I'd like a k-d-s extension to use the kids icon theme for example
<DaSkreech> Riddell: So I'd have to install edubuntu-desktop and edubuntu-desktop-kde ?
<DaSkreech> To get all the edubuntu apps?
<intelikey> stdin yeah that was the apt get error   good eye.   but it don't really help anything.
<Ace2016> intelikey: try running sudo rmmod nvidia and then sudo modprobe nvidia, i had a strange problem with nvidia drivers when i compiled it using the nvidia installer from their site, after running those commands it works perfectly
<Riddell> DaSkreech: depends on what you mean by all the edubuntu apps, that'll install two whole desktops which you may not want
<KrammerLappy> uhh a lot of stuff
<DaSkreech> I know.
<KrammerLappy> what should i be looking for?
<ubuntu__> if i install ubuntu to hda1 i can put win32 after?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: installing just edubuntu-desktop-kde will get me all the edubuntu apps?
<stdin> intelikey: well I see " -> Kernel module compilation complete."
<DaSkreech> ubuntu___: sure. You will have to reinstall your grub menu
<stdin> KrammerLappy: the part with /dev in ti
<Riddell> DaSkreech: all the KDE ones at least, look at the seed for details
<DaSkreech> ubuntu___: you probably want to do the partitioning for Windows first
<DaSkreech> Riddell: ah.. hmm
<solarwaver> no u dont understand i install first linux after windows?
<solarwaver> no u dont understand i install first linux  & after the windows?
<DaSkreech> solarwaver: hmm? generally you install windows first
<MarcC> is there a Specto equivalent for KDE?
<DaSkreech>  it makes life easier
<stdin> KrammerLappy: actually, wait a sec. I was being dumb. you can just do "update-grub"
<Riddell> DaSkreech: actually it does come with a bunch of gnome stuff too
<KrammerLappy> ok
<KrammerLappy> i'll try that
<intelikey> Ace2016 http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38632
<Riddell> dia, gpaint, gobby and others
<MarcC> http://specto.sf.net <-- sorry, there's a link
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Oh sweet :)
<KrammerLappy> k, so now im rebooting
<KrammerLappy> and will choose the next one down
<DaSkreech> Riddell: gcompris/
<DaSkreech> ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I didn't put gcompris in since it's not in edubuntu-desktop either
<Riddell> DaSkreech: use edubuntu-addon-young for that
<DaSkreech> Hmm could have sworn it was in there. I have it on all the machines I installed
<solarwaver> no u dont understand i install first linux  & after the windows?if i put linux first ?
<DaSkreech> course that was like Breezy
<Riddell> yes, it's changed a lot since then
<DaSkreech> solarwaver: :-) what's your main language?
<stdin> MarcC: have you checked if it will work in kde?
<solarwaver> english why?
<stdin> woah
<DaSkreech> cause you keep asking the same question and I keep answering
<MarcC> stdin: I have, but...the taskbar icon has a white BG instead of transparent :/  ...so I thought I would ask :D
<Pazy> Do any of you use hotmail?
<stdin> !hotmail | Pazy
<ubotu> Pazy: If you must use this microsoft product, consider hotway: hotwayd/hotsmtpd are POP3/SMTP-HTTPMail gateway daemons, also works for lycos spray and msn
<DaSkreech> it does not matter which you install first. However to make life easy install windows first then linux
<solarwaver> my friend u said that generally they put win 1st and i ask u if i put linux 1st there is a problem?
<KrammerLappy> stdin: next kernel down is still doing the same thing
<Pazy> What is what garbage?
<DaSkreech> When did ubotu get so Microsoft hostile?
<intelikey> stdin the ubuntu "restricted" driver doesn't work, i tried it first and someone said i had to get that one and build it.   did   still same issue.     (just a side note: if you cp /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL /tmp/selfgz1075/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7185-pkg1/LICENSE    then start the thing you can agree to the GNU-GPL   :)
<Pazy> I just wanted to know if any of you use it, and if you feel 'dirty' accessing it on linux lol
<stdin> intelikey: nice :p, it looks like the driver compiled anyway so check your Xorg.0.log ?
<stdin> Pazy: no, and if I did I would feel 'dirty' accessing it on any OS
<intelikey> stdin i haven't started xorg sense then   it errors out with driver nvidia
<stdin> intelikey: it says it compiled: "-> Kernel module compilation complete."
<intelikey> Ace2016 i built that with 2.4.27-k6 (which i use)   and also with 2.6.15-28-386  same results both way.
<intelikey> stdin yes but don't you like have to insert the kernel module before it is any good  ? ? ? ? ? ?
<KrammerLappy> hmm
<KrammerLappy> i'll try the next one down
<KrammerLappy> lol
<stdin> intelikey: I think xorg should do that
<su-hoens`rZ> I tried to install kubuntu but got an xorg error and then the startup hung
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone know what's wong :/
<intelikey> stdin if all that is required is having a kernel module i can copy one from M$  heh   the kernel has to accept the module
<intelikey> and it doesn't
<bauer> i have trouble installing c++ i keep missing something. Is threre a package to download the hole bunch off c++ dependencies ?
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38632
<stdin> bauer: build-essential
<genii> bauer build-essential
<bauer> just that
<stdin> intelikey: ahh, odd
<genii> Also you may want to install linux-headers if you intend to do some programming
<intelikey> and trying to startx without the module inserted i get.  (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<intelikey> (EE) No drivers available.
<stdin> genii: linux-headers isn't needed for programming
<genii> stdin: Well, for drivers often
<bauer> i can't install zope3 because i will compile some part off it and it is here all the trouble began
<stdin> genii: most drivers aren't written in c++ either ;)
<genii> stdin: Yeah striaght C I know
<genii> bleh typos. I hate this freakin M$soft unnatural keyboard
<stdin> intelikey: aren't there 3 versions of the driver, for different hardware? maybe you need another version
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone know why the X server doesn't start when i'm trying to install? :(
<genii> su-hoens`rZ: Perhaps instead of the intaller boot to the check CD and make sure your cdrom is good
<su-hoens`rZ> genii i did that before installing and it passed :(
<bauer> tryed "sudo build-essential" it says "build-essential: command not found "
<intelikey> stdin that was supposed to be the one that would work with an  riva128  care to dubble check it ?
<genii> bauer sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bauer> thx
<bauer> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bauer>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<bauer>                             libc-dev
<bauer>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<bauer> E: Broken packages
<genii> su-hoens`rZ: You can try vga mode
<su-hoens`rZ> genii how?
<DaSkreech> !info zope3
<genii> Alex234: I am not sure from the normal livcd but perhaps F6 then add it as a kernel option to the boot line. You may need to get the alternate install cdrom however
<ubotu> zope3: Open Source Web Application Server (Libraries). In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 4038 kB, installed size 28056 kB
<genii> su-hoens`rZ: I am not sure from the normal livcd but perhaps F6 then add it as a kernel option to the boot line. You may need to get the alternate install cdrom however
<DaSkreech> bauer: Zope3 is there
<genii> Sorry, wrong channel :)
<su-hoens`rZ> :(
<su-hoens`rZ> genii ok thanks... i'm trying safe gfx mode first
<su-hoens`rZ> does anyone have any partitioning advice for 2tbs of drives?
<Biovore> su-hoens`rZ: is it hardware raided.. or seperate drives?
<bauer> DaS DaSkreech yes but not the version ill wil use
<intelikey> well i'm hung in traffic, looks like about an hour and an half lag
<DaSkreech> su-hoens`rZ: Take .5 of it and send it to me
<su-hoens`rZ> Biovore separate drives... i'm looking into what raid configs my mobo allows for
<stdin> intelikey: /me is stumped
<intelikey> what would you do with 2t of disks ???  install the internet ?
<su-hoens`rZ> intelikey you're funny :)
<su-hoens`rZ> well i managed to boot do a gfx environment
<su-hoens`rZ> but i ddin't have a mouse connected
<intelikey> "i'm going to backup the internet now so every body sync your servers..."    ;/
<su-hoens`rZ> how can i reboot without hard rebooting?
<stdin> su-hoens`rZ: "sudo shutdown -r now" will reboot
<su-hoens`rZ> well
<su-hoens`rZ> i don't have an xtrm :>
<su-hoens`rZ> i just have a startup
<su-hoens`rZ> with a mouse that isn't responding
<crimsun> Roey: yes?
<su-hoens`rZ> hmm maybe my usb mouse will work
<stdin> su-hoens`rZ: kill X, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<genii> su-hoens`rZ: For ps2 mice reboot is required. USB may work however
<su-hoens`rZ> genii yeah i got it to reboot with usb mouse
<genii> su-hoens`rZ: What cpu is in the machine? Single core or dual/quad core?
<su-hoens`rZ> dual
<genii> su-hoens`rZ: For some dual/quad additional kernel options may be needed like   notsc
<genii> (disable time stamp counter in cpu)
<su-hoens`rZ> genii needed for what?
<sito_> where is knetworkmanager 0.2 for feisty ?
<intelikey> yes usb mouse should pick right up   unplug and replug it maybe.
<genii> su-hoens`rZ: To tell the kernel specifically how to handle your cpu. Because the default kernel is a generic one which most (but not all) should be OK with
<sito_> where is knetworkmanager 0.2 for feisty ?
<stdin> sito_: 0.1-0ubuntu12 is the version in feisty
<sito_> stdin but isn't version for feisty ?
<genii> su-hoens`rZ: The two most common kernel options which have some effect on stuck installs seems to be:   notsc   and  noacpi
<intelikey> stdin i've been stumpted for 8 month now  heh.
<stdin> sito_: no
<sito_> i have a problem, mi pci wlan has detected with ra0, but not wlan0, why?
<sito_> in gusty gibon is detected in wlan0
<stdin> sito_: dose it still work?
<sito_> stdin i'm spanish ... i dont know your answer
<stdin> sito_: can you still connect with ra0 ?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* genii sips whats left of his coffee
* stdin should stop drinking coffee now, it's 00:30
<sito_> i still connect with ra0 but not in knetworkmanager
<sito_> i have 3 router wifi
<intelikey> i'm going to ask again in #ubuntu see if anyone wants to pull hair in there...
<sito_> what is the difference of ra0 eth0 and wlan0
<genii> stdin: Well, on Tues and Wed I have like 15 hour workdays so I need a lot of it then :)
<stdin> stdin: you may want to ask in #kubuntu-es
<genii> intelikey: Ask em if they pull teeth while yer there...
<intelikey> if anyone ever answers i will
<ekrengel> stdin: im not sure what happend but it was my xorg.conf file
<ekrengel> i restored to my backup
<KrammerLappy> so
<newb> Hello everyone, i was wondering if there is someone here who would be able to help me change the resulotion on my new kubuntu install
<KrammerLappy> not sure what happend...i think i have my sessions to load where it left off
<KrammerLappy> if it crashes
<genii> work, AFK a while
<KrammerLappy> i forget where to turn that off
<janet> hi, my computer wont shutdown when i tell it to it only restarts everytime... any clue how i can fix that?
<stdin> system settings  advanced  session manager
<Minataku> Heya, genii
<stdin> KrammerLappy: ^
<Minataku> FREE UNICODE GIFTS FOR ALL
<Minataku>  < A fax symbol,  < an upside-down ampersand,  < a one-half,  < an omega and  < an interrobang
<Minataku> :D
<janet> default was on restart...
<KrammerLappy> ah there it is
<KrammerLappy> thanks
<janet> but it does it in windows to
<purpleposeidon> sudo sudo sudo sudo sudo sudo su!
<genii> Minataku: Heya :)
<stdin> hmm
<genii> on and off computer, kinda busy here right now
<genii> BTW shameless plug : Anyone in / near Toronto can see some of my art in a group show at Art Gallery of Ontario :)
<intelikey> nice spam genii     :)
<intelikey> and iv'e see lots that wasn't nice  :)
<genii> At least I'm not a bot LOL
<genii> mostly back now
<intelikey> true dat
<Minataku>  < A sun,  < a cloud,  < an umbrella,  < a snowman and  < a telephone :3
<genii> Minataku Just the telephone showed there
* stdin sees them all
<Minataku> genii: I've got the perfect one for you
<Minataku>  < Some coffee! :D
<genii> But it may be me, I am currently on a windoze box and Chatzilla
* Biovore sees them all as well
<genii> likely no unicode
<Biovore> Minataku: you can also do other languages like chinese and japanses, etc..
* genii shakes his fist at Seattle and curses Bill
<Minataku> Biovore: I know
<stdin> heh, intelikey got a forward to #nvidia in #ubuntu :p
<Biovore> lol
<dmuser> Evening everyone
<DaSkreech> a snowman?
<DaSkreech> What?
<dmuser> Is there a command to reactive gdm as my default desktop manager?  It's KDM right now
<stdin> dmuser: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow gdm
<dmuser> This will allow me to continue using KDE correct?  But under the GDM?
<stdin> dmuser: yep
<genii> argh
<genii> AFK
<stdin> it's not talk-like-a-pirate-day already is it?
<Minataku>  < Don't touch! It's sharp!
<dmuser> That worked, thanks
<dsmith_> anyone use synergy here?
<dsmith_> !synergy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> stdin: Avast ye squab!
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Candy shop
<stdin> argg, ye be a durty see dawg
* genii passes around the bottle of rum
<Minataku> Heehee
<baxtor> does anyone have an ATI radeon 9800pro with the latest drivers working on Kubunu 7.04?
<genii> stdin: I like to use "argh" as a sign of frustration sometimes :) The kids here are driving me nuts right now
<Minataku> Sorry all, I'm just bored X3
<stdin> genii: I'm more partial to "ugg" myself :)
<genii> bleh is not bad either
<DaSkreech> genii: Photography or paintings?
<genii> DaSkreech: My stuff is drawings actually. Portrtaits
<DaSkreech> of the children?
<stdin> maybe it's me, but #ubuntu users seem to be a bit "not-as-smart-as-#kubuntu-users"
<Minataku> I usually use "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!"
<DaSkreech> Won't someone think of the children!!
<genii> DaSkreech: Nah, some adults that come to the art program I run on Tues/Wed night
<Minataku> Or I just swear a lot.
<DaSkreech> Minataku: in Unicode!
<DaSkreech> stdin: They are smart just not helpful
* genii forces Minataku to learn how to swear in Unicode!
<DaSkreech> stdin: and there are few people in #kubuntu-users
<Minataku> 9.54
<stdin> DaSkreech: someone has a md5sum mismatch, and replied with "laamee"
<baxtor> is there anyone out there who could spare 10 mins to help me set up my ATi drivers?
<DaSkreech> stdin: and he went off to encode MP3s?
<DaSkreech> !ati
<stdin> DaSkreech: no, he went to install wolfenstein.bin
<intelikey> !bot | ubotu
<stdin> SHUSH! ubotu is sleeping :p
<genii> stdin: Yes, he certainly seems to be
<baxtor> !ati
<stdin> give him a while, he'll reboot and be good as new
<stdin> then spam the channel
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> <CompIsMyRx> intelikey: the nvidia drivers for linux support every card I know of, even my nvidia 8600gt   <CompIsMyRx> intelikey: they dont' even list linux drivers for it on the website.   <CompIsMyRx> intelikey: I stand corrected
<intelikey> no teeth pulling today
<genii> heh
<intelikey> only a few grey hairs
<genii> AFK gotta go smack some kids around
<Minataku> genii: Don't forget to send that box of parts sooner or later... please XD
<genii> It went out yesterday
<dmuser> I seem to have lost my RandR extension.  Anyone know what this is and how I fix it?
<genii> OK kids are quieter now
<genii> Minataku: I sent the box off yesterday
<Minataku> genii: Awesome! :D
<Minataku> Thank you so much ^^
<Minataku> Say, did you get the SPARCstation 10 nameplate off damage-free?
<genii> Minataku: There will be a second box next week
<BluesKaj> genii, still got those cheap pcs for sale ?
<Minataku> Poor Usada's still without one
<Minataku> Since whoever had her last had scratched it up
<Minataku> lol
<genii> Minataku: Yeah I did but dunno if it's still in there. You'll have to look thru. If not I'll dig around here to find it. May have got tossed by boss
<julio123> hello l need help  something is wrong with my menu colors http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotao1.png
* Minataku nods
<intelikey> well i got another unanimus #ubuntu "your card is not supported answer"   anyone in here care to reverse that ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Yup, about 1500 or so left
<Minataku> genii: Thanks
<Minataku> Hopefullt it's there
<BluesKaj> wow, P3s ?
<Minataku> Otherwise I'll have to print one off XD
<julio123> can anyone help me ?
<intelikey> i can't help me  so let me try to help you
<BluesKaj> julio123, just ask yer question
<genii> BluesKaj: Nah mostly P2 400 with 6.5 HD and 192 RAM   ... we DO have maybe 20 P3, mostly 667,733 and 800Mhz range with 256 RAM and 10Gb HD
<julio123>   something is wrong with my menu colors http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotao1.png
<BluesKaj> genii, city hall ?
<intelikey> genii p2's with 6g drives   you are singing my song   :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Yup, the old ones from Nathan Philips
<genii> The machine I connect with in daytime actually is one of em, with only 128 Ram and running Feisty Kubuntu
<intelikey> yeah  dapper here  but little differance    i did dubble the ram cause i had a stick lying around
<BluesKaj> right ...hmmm  I may be going to visit my daughter in sept ...she lives near bayview/finch...how much for a p2 with the 6g hdd
<Minataku> I don't care for old PCs unless they're laptops
<Minataku> Or they're really old
<genii> BluesKaj: With 6.06 Kubuntu, $79
<Minataku> x86 is like a dirty whore... everywhere
<Minataku> XD
<Prowler_1> ATIConfig problem - after res config - monitor refresh rate to high (out of range)??
<genii> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Prowler_1> LOL :P
* genii eyeballs Minataku and his filthy unicode
<genii> ;)
<Minataku> lol
<rrbiz> $150 new laptops pretty soon, i'll be able to buy one for all my relatives and slap buntu on them, they'll come preinstalled with redhat, or just leave'em like that
<genii> BluesKaj: Comes with 15" crt, keyboard, mouse
<intelikey> leave em   linux is linux
<BluesKaj> wifeys pc could use a second hdd ... cool , genii
<genii> Pre-setup Conexant Winmodem
<genii> I had to make a custom deb for that Winmodem LOL
<intelikey> well if i can't get nvidia working i have no use for this 2.6 kernel so i'm going to remove it
<genii> rrbiz: Those MIT things you wind up with a crank?
<genii> no wait they were supposed to be like $50
<rrbiz> genii: nah they're from sweeden and are actuall full size laptops
<rrbiz> with all decent specs
<Prowler_1> aticonfig problem refreshrate to high
<julio123> rrbiz,sorry but where are u buying the laptop?l need one :)
<rrbiz> julio123: it's : Medison Celebrity Laptop $150 but only news about it now
<intelikey> reboot !  kernel
<julio123> rrbiz,oh thanks l think l will be hard to get one of those laptops
<draik> Hello all
<draik> Quick question: What is the Linux equivalent to m$ One Note?
<andreas_> ht
<andreas_> hy
<andreas_> hat es jemand mal geschafft sacred unter ubuntu laufen zu lassen?
<stdin> !de | andreas_
<andreas_> was?
<stdin> andreas_: /join #kubuntu-de
<DaSkreech> draik: What does that do?
* stdin pokes ubotu 
<dick-richardson> what's the kubuntu equivilent of 'update-manager -d'?
<BluesKaj> stdin, ubotu is a bit slow this evening
<draik> DaSkreech: It's almost like word, but all the things you enter are in a "notebook". It's for college students
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> Still no idea what you are talking about :)
<draik> My friend's daughter is thinking about converting to Ubuntu, but wants to make sure she can have her One Note
<dick-richardson> I guess a better question would be...what's a good method for upgrading to gutsy
<DaSkreech> draik: See if it runs under Wine
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<draik> DaSkreech: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/onenote/FX100487701033.aspx
<squirrel> hi, how do I overcome this error - sh: phpize: not found. ERROR: `phpize' failed
<ubotu> andreas_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<DaSkreech> dick-richardson: ^^^^
<DaSkreech> except ... you know ... for gutsy
<stdin> dick-richardson: i just replaced all instances of "feisty" to "gutsy" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dick-richardson> I'm seeing that...I'm thinking I should be able to change references to feisty to gutsy in my sources.list?
<dick-richardson> kk, perfect. thank you!
<DaSkreech> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<draik> DaSkreech: I was going to try WINE, but I thought I'd ask if there was something similar so I can avoid WINE
<julio123> rrbiz,look a this http://www.2checkout.com/community/support/topic.php?id=214&page&replies=4#post-717
<DaSkreech> draik: Quick check for Linux One Note on the net?
<draik> I'm on a KVM switch trying to resurrect a computer. Thanks for the idea
<draik> DaSkreech: Thanks. I found something that will definitely help her with school
<DaSkreech> draik: Watsit?
<draik> DaSkreech: Basket. AND.... it's in the repos for K/Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> really? Basket can do what One note does?
<DaSkreech>  I love basker
<DaSkreech> Basket
<DaSkreech> That and KDissert are great combo thinking tools
<elite101> hello i just did a re-install
<elite101> lol now everything works and this time im not going to use limwire XD
<draik> elite101: gtk-gnutella is what I use
<CensorBard> I am needing KDE headers. What package do I need to get to get these?
<DaSkreech> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<DaSkreech> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<elite101> lol u see i downloaded and installed limewire first and it screwed up java and broke adept
<elite101> and the limewire packages didnt install rite so it messed up my whole system
<elite101> but im okay now just did a re-install
<elite101> i will only learn through my mistakes
<BluesKaj> yeah , we know that elite101
<hitmanWilly> elite101: that's how most of us got here :)
<elite101> lol i removed bluetooth openoffice
<elite101> but im understanding more and more about linux wich is great*
<elite101> and im only 14 so i have along time to come
<elite101> so the more i know knwo the less i will have to later
<elite101> ;p
<pawan> how to manage startup programs in kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> pawan: ~/.kde/Autostart
<elite101> if i remove bluetooth services from my computer will it still start them up on boot up?
<hitmanWilly> pawan: any executable file (or link) in that dir will start on kde startup
<CensorBard> So I'm compiling Kmuddy, and I get this error message: " in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!"
<hitmanWilly> CensorBard: sounds like you need -dev packages
<elite101> if i remove bluetooth services from my computer will it still start them up on boot up?
<stdin> CensorBard: you need the kde-devel package
<stdin> CensorBard: it's massive, but gets everything you need
<pawan> cant see that folder
<stdin> elite101: if they aren't installed they can't start on boot
<stdin> pawan: it's "hidden", view -> Show Hidden
<hitmanWilly> pawan: konq won't show it by default
<CensorBard> Oh my lord. Hueg package is hueg.
<elite101> okay
<hitmanWilly> CensorBard: its the source for all of kde IIRC
<CensorBard> I don't think I've ever had packages take more than a minute to install before. o.0l
<stdin> hitmanWilly: not quite, just all the headers
<elite101> i just uninstalled them rite now the bluetooth services since i dont have abluetooth enabled phone or an adapter i just thought it would boot up faster
<hitmanWilly> stdin: still, that's a lot :)
<pawan> some programs are starting automatically when i load kubuntu
<stdin> elite101: maybe by about 0.001 seconds
<pawan> how to disable them
<elite101> lol
<hitmanWilly> pawan: what apps?
<elite101> ever milisecond counts
<Dragnslcr> pawan- when the system boots, or when you log in?
<pawan> konversation
<stdin> pawan: System Settings > Advanced tab -> Session Manager
<pawan> teminal
<stdin> pawan: set it to start a blank session
<elite101> it seems to of made my computer faster once i uninstalled awhole bunch of things i dont need
<elite101> the internet menu seems a little smaller :(
<stdin> pawan: kde will (by default) start all the apps you had OPEN when you logged out, if you don't want them open close the apps before you logout
<hitmanWilly> pawan: kde remembers the apps you had loaded when you log out and starts them back up on re-login by default
<hitmanWilly> again, too slow
<stdin> <- fingers of fire :)
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> stdin: you may want to run some water over those or something :P
<stdin> that would kill my keyboard :p
<bonbonthejon> kde is crashing, how can I watch what its doing
* hitmanWilly is going to start painting keyboard silhouettes on his coffee mug...
<pawan> still konverstion starts automatically on startup
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, where does kde keep its log files?
<pawan> even i closed it and logout
<Dragnslcr> pawan- check ~/.kde/Autostart
<pawan> nothing in that file
<Dragnslcr> It's a directory
<hitmanWilly> bonbonthejon: is it just kde or is X crashing too?
<bonbonthejon> I think X, the screen flashes and it tries to load KDE again
<hitmanWilly> bonbonthejon: log in in a terminal and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pawan> .directory file is there
<bonbonthejon> i can log in using openbox, but kde doesnt work
<hitmanWilly> bonbonthejon: hmmm, probably kde then...
<Dragnslcr> pawan- open ~/.kde/Autostart in Konqueror (or do ls -al ~/.kde/Autostart/ in a shell)
<Dragnslcr> See what's in that directory
<pawan> opened it
<pawan> .directory file
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<hitmanWilly> bonbonthejon: did you change anything to make kde start crashing on you?
<pawan> then
<bonbonthejon> hitmanWilly: I had installed kmyfirewall, which I heard can mess up kde, but I disabled it and kde still doesnt work
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ ls -al ~/.kde/Autostart/
<pawan> total 12
<pawan> drwx------ 2 pawan pawan 4096 2007-07-30 19:30 .
<pawan> drwx------ 5 pawan pawan 4096 2007-07-30 19:30 ..
<pawan> -rw-r--r-- 1 pawan pawan 1823 2007-07-30 19:30 .directory
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<pawan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pawan> hello
<Dragnslcr> pawan- I dunno. The only two reasons I can think of for anything to start when you login is to have a link in ~/.kde/Autostart and the session restore option
<pawan> any software to control starup programs
<Sault_Me> Is it possible to fetch kubuntu with the option to install later?
<Dragnslcr> pawan- Autostart is the only one I know of
<stdin> Sault_Me: fetch from where?
<Sault_Me> The repos
<hitmanWilly> bonbonthejon: hmmm, don't really know...not a kde expert...
<hitmanWilly> bonbonthejon: id say try and find where it keeps its log files and browse through them
<Sault_Me> I'm currently running Ubuntu, yet want to grab kubuntu tonight and install tomorrow.
<stdin> Sault_Me: sudo apt-get --download-only install kubuntu-desktop :)
<bonbonthejon> Sault_Me: yeah what stdin said
<Dragnslcr> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Sault_Me> I have read aptitude was a better approach?
<Dragnslcr> Hm, that's definitely not the info I wanted
<mneptok> Sault_Me: apt-get is fine
<Sault_Me> In case you decide to remove, aptitude is easier?
<Sault_Me> ah.
<stdin> Sault_Me: you can just replace "apt-get" with "aptitude" if you want
<Dragnslcr> Aptitude (and Adept) is just a GUI frontend for apt
<stdin> Sault_Me: both work with --download-only
<hitmanWilly> Dragnslcr: aptitude is most definately not a gui frontenend, you're probably thinking of synaptic
<Dragnslcr> Well, pseudo-GUI
<Sault_Me> And then to install it tomorrow evening i would just "install kubuntu-desktop"
<stdin> hitmanWilly: it is a somewhat graphical frontend
<Dragnslcr> Relative to apt-get, anyway
<hitmanWilly> meh
<stdin> Sault_Me: yeah, same command just remove the "--download-only"
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: it's calleda  TUI
<Sault_Me> stdin:  Thanks.
<intelikey> PPP: VJ uncompressed error
<intelikey> seems that freenode or some user on it is kicking a packet at me that my ppp don't like
<intelikey> well i just did a clean install of intelikeybuntu
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: and what is that?
<intelikey> it's my linux syste
<intelikey> m
<intelikey> mmmm
<stdin> intelikey's-ubuntu
<rigo_> can anyone help me get gnome working?
<rigo_> i installed ubuntu the other day, but then someone told me to install kubuntu
<stdin> you seem to be in the wrong channel
<Sault_Me> wow. the download went a lot faster than I ever remember it being before. .I only needed about 13Mb.
<intelikey> rigo_ what's wrong with it ?
<rigo_> so i installed kubuntu, but i now want to switch back to using gnome ._.
<stdin> why can't you?
<intelikey> rigo_ select your session at the login window
<pawan> how to start webcam in kubuntu
<rigo_> i believe i have tried that, and it just put me back to the login window
<stdin> !webcam | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<intelikey> rigo_ you select the session and then login
<rigo_> ok, one moment...
<Sault_Me> rigo_: I believe you are just seeing the KDM gdm.
<Sault_Me> *kde gdm
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-recongifure {'ubuntu-desktop',gdm} -plow
<intelikey> helps if i don't typo tho
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure {'ubuntu-desktop',gdm} -plow
<intelikey> had to make sure it worked....
<intelikey> eek it didn't   it skipped gdm altogather...     hrmmmm
<stdin> take off the -plow
<intelikey> no no   you want plow
<stdin> it's not really need for gdm
<stdin> *needed
<pawan> webcam not giving clear images
<pawan> where is gqcam located
<stdin> !info gqcam
<ubotu> gqcam: GTK Webcam control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-3 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 156 kB
<pawan> any good webcam software
<keisangi> does someone knows of a way to get root menu without using kde or gnome (using only X and compiz)
<Biovore> keisangi: you have a console?
<Biovore> keisangi: just use sudo
<Biovore> keisangi: the kdesu and gtksu all require kde or gnome to be running.. all the fancy gui configurations all require kde/gnome/<whatever> to be operating.
<keisangi> Biovore, thanks for reply, but that's not what i meant,
<keisangi> i was speaking about a menu you get if you click on desktop root window
<keisangi> without using kde/gnome whatever .. i just use X and compiz-fusion
<Biovore> thats handled by a window manager of some kind.. I am not sure if compiz-fusion handles that level..
<mike> I just compiled the latest ATI driver from GIT and got it up and running. I have direct rendering, but when I try to run "compiz --replace &", X crashes. This is on a Radeon Xpress 200M. Any ideas?
<Biovore> its ATI.. expect trouble..
<Biovore> !effects
<Biovore> hmm the bot taking a dirt nap?
<rigo_> im back ._.
<rigo_> now i start up to the unbuntu login
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Biovore> yay... Its alive..
<rigo_> but selecting gnome then logging in just takes me back to the login screen
<Biovore> rigo_: sounds like gnome crashing on login..
<mike> Biovore: thanks
<rigo_> so how do i make it...not crash :/
<Biovore> np :-P
<Biovore> rigo_: no clue.. something is eather corrupt or you changed something that makes gnome crash..
<Biovore> rigo_: might want to ask in the gnome channel.. #ubuntu and not the kde channel here..
<rigo_> do i need to reinstall ubuntu? im using kubuntu right now
<Biovore> rigo_: both can live on the same install
<Biovore> rigo_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Biovore> there just different graphical enviroments.. you can have many of them on a box at the same time..
<Biovore> there just programs
<rigo_> i already have gnome installed though it seems
<Biovore> rigo_: were you ever able to log into it?
<rigo_> yes, before i installed kubuntu
<Biovore> rigo_: are you using kdm as your login manager or gdm?
<rigo_> i think i am using gdm
<rigo_> it says ubuntu
<rigo_> ._.
<Biovore> ok
<rigo_> someone gave me sonething to change that
<Biovore> rigo_: might have to ask in #ubuntu..  This channel is for kde
<rigo_> im currently trying that
<rigo_> its moving too fast though, they keep missing my questions ;_;
<rigo_> or maybe im missing the answers...
<Biovore> rigo_: The only thing I could suggest tring is to mv your ~/.gnome folder to ~/.gnome-back  and then try loging into gnome
<boris__> how do I bust this ass and convert it to ISO
<boris__> Allman Brothers Band 9-23-70.bin
<boris__> VCD
<elite101> is there a good dvd ripper on kubuntu? that will rip and compress DVD's?
<hitmanWilly> elite101: k3b
<elite101> i sayed ripper? not burner
<elite101> or does it to them both?
<hitmanWilly> elite101: it does that too :)
<elite101> okay
<elite101> is it good thou? like high quality?
<hitmanWilly> elite101: its as good as you set it up for
<elite101> k
<szakulec> I'm having an unusual problem when trying to play a video-  it's showing an X error on the console
<BluesKaj> szakulec, did it just begin? have the video played ok , previously?
<szakulec> it just started happening a few days ago
<szakulec> here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32190/
<BluesKaj> szakulec, have you installed libdvdcss2 ?
<boris__> Blueskaj
<boris__> zemljace
<szakulec> let me check
<boris__> dede
<boris__> kako da pretorim u iso
<boris__> ovo
<boris__> Allman Brothers Band 9-23-70.bin
<szakulec> not installed
<BluesKaj> then you know what to do , szakulec ;)
<BluesKaj> szakulec, sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<BluesKaj> boris ..bin file ?
<BluesKaj> video
<BluesKaj> boris, in the terminal ./Allman Brothers Band 9-23-70.bin
<killborgkid> does anyone here know how to get to the beryl server?
<killborgkid> anyone at all?
<Dragnslcr> What beryl server?
<killborgkid> ummmm
<killborgkid> irc.freenode.org
<killborgkid> im guessing
<Dragnslcr> You're already on Freenode
<killborgkid> hmmm
<killborgkid> then where is the beryl chat
<Dragnslcr> Dunno if there's a #beryl or not. I know there's #ubuntu-effects and #compiz-fusion
<killborgkid> ok thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> I need help with postfix, is someone around to help me out?
<DaSkreech> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<DaSkreech> Sweet
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: i'll check out your link
<Admiral_Chicago> no it doesnt
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm trying to add /etc/aliases to alias_maps
<Admiral_Chicago> and that doesn't make sense
<Admiral_Chicago> what the crap...oh well
<DaSkreech> What are you doing?
<nancy> Hello folks..just dropped a wireless card in my dell desktop.  What's the first step in seeing if it's even recognizing it ?  "Knetwork-manager"  only shows the normal WIRED connection and no mention of the wireless at all.  What's my next step ?
<nancy> Kubuntu  feisty/Kde 3.6.x
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nancy> Thanks,  I'll start there
<CensorBard> !simplemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about simplemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nancy> Oh one other thing.  (I'm coming over from Suse 10.x) so I'm kinda wingin' it along here.  Where can I set the powermanagement?  For instance how long before shutting down the drives due to inactiviity,   suspend mode...   frequency scaling,  etc?  I cannot find anything like that in the menus.
<CensorBard> !utorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> CensorBard: ktorrent
<elite101> hey i just upgraded my kernel from 1.0 to 2.6 but my computer is running a little slow now
<elite101> ;p
<nancy> Next question please?  I was reading that somewhere in the repo's there is a I686 kernel that can e installed through Adept.  But I don't seem to be able to find it.  Is it there or will I have to grab it from somewher else and install myself?  (all repos - multiverse...and all others are enabled)  Thanks
<crimsun> -686 is obsolete as of 7.04
<crimsun> its features are part of -generic now, which is installed by default
<crimsun> you can confirm with `uname -r' in a Konsole
<nancy> crimsun:   This is what I got running what you said:   2.6.20-16-generic
<nancy> And that is all.
<crimsun> that's correct and expected.
<intelikey> what do you have to do to convert standard ext2fs to an ext3fs  doesn't it have to be sparce supperblock or something ?
<nancy> alrighty then...thanks crimsun
<crimsun> intelikey: tune2fs -J /dev/fooX
<crimsun> err, that's a lowercase 'j'
<crimsun> so, tune2fs -j /dev/fooX
<intelikey> can it be mounted at the time ?
<intelikey> it's my /
<raylu> should i be using adduser or useradd?
<crimsun> perhaps read-only
<intelikey> raylu depends on how you want it to preform
<intelikey> adduser is probably more of an automated thang
<ardchoille> lol @ thang
<intelikey> and possably even a warper for useradd
<intelikey> ardchoille :)
<dice14u> anyone: Im having trouble installing beryl, the error that arises is
<dice14u> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display
<dice14u> Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
<dice14u> anyone have any ideas?
<hitmanWilly> dice14u: try in #ubuntu-effects
<ardchoille> intelikey: warper?
<raylu> intelikey, what do you mean by that?
<ardchoille> intelikey: You been drinking?
<intelikey> ardchoille yeah    so ?
<ardchoille> lol
<intelikey> raylu which "that" please ?
<steve__> any1 here
<raylu> <intelikey> raylu depends on how you want it to preform
<ardchoille> steve__: yes
<intelikey> ardchoille nah man i aint drunk just stupid.
<steve__> wats up
<neusonce>  hey guys
<hitmanWilly> steve__: the sky
<steve__> ardchoille wats up
<ardchoille> steve__: Not much.
<steve__> sweet
<neusonce> i was wondering if there was any feature in kubuntu
<ardchoille> neusonce: There's a feature or two, yes
<intelikey> raylu if you want it to ask for a password and assume that the user will live in /home/something  then use adduser   if you want to specify all the info use either but useradd is the posix standard
<weez> hello all,  how do I build a kubuntu system using debootstrap?  I was thinking if I simply run "debootstrap feisty" that it would build an ubuntu system
<raylu> intelikey, ok, i just used deluser
<raylu> on an account i created
<raylu> but the home folder still exists.
<zimmo> Unable to initialize SDL (Couldn't get console hardware info)
<zimmo> what does it mean?
<hitmanWilly> raylu: sudo rm it
<intelikey> raylu that's what man pages are for.    man man
<hitmanWilly> raylu: assuming the user has been removed, it should be fine
<neusonce>  guys  is there any feature on kubuntu thats like the windows version of  ctrl+alt+del ?
<neusonce>  i need a task manager to shut down a program
<weez> neusonce, what for specifically?
<intelikey> neusonce ctrl+alt+esc  opint and click
<zimmo> ps -d
<zimmo> kill [number] 
<ubuntu__> stupid question.. cant find remote desktop
<hitmanWilly> neusonce: killall <appname> works as well
<weez> intelikey, cool, didnt know about that one
<neusonce> K9 copy i ripped a dvd but now is saying  error dvd burning error k9c
<weez> intelikey, is that built into Xorg?
<intelikey> weez it's "xkill"  iirc
<raylu> intelikey, ok, thanks. i was afraid rming it would screw something up
<hitmanWilly> neusonce: or if the app is still open in a window, xkill then click it
<weez> intelikey, so then kde must have the key bound
<weez> intelikey, i assume gnome does the same..
<ubuntu__> nvm got it sorry
<intelikey> raylu nah man only thing you need to be careful about on user accounts is nuking your sudo'r   if root jr. bites the bullet you'll be in single user mode trying to add a root passwd
<intelikey> weez as far as i know most DE's use that hotkey set for xkill  yes
<intelikey> in twm it's a base menu itom    you clikc xkill and what ever you click next better jump back
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: window maker has it set as a titlebar option
<alain_> hello everyone
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Why not give him Ctrl+Esc?
<alain_> i need help on making my wireless to work
<intelikey> that's where i first got aquanted with the little poison dart
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> DaSkreech i thought someone else did that one...
<intelikey> did i dream it ?
<DaSkreech> yup
<josef> guys i cant play mp3 on my feisty. any solution
<intelikey> i guess i did.   sorry,
<intelikey> neusonce  ctrl+esc   also.
<melkor> josef mpg321
<jtong> how do u use run a server without a root user?
<josef> ok thank melkor
<jtong> i ps and found out ? is running apache
<melkor> josef thats a command line program
<neusonce> hey guys
<melkor> if you run amorak it will ask you if you want to d/load the codecs to play mp3 files.
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | josef
<ubotu> josef: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<josef> oooh so i have to type it thru the terminal right
<intelikey> josef all linux systems have a root user   i'm not sure you can "not have a root user"   just that the account is locked so that you can't login to it
<DaSkreech> josef: not really :)
<DaSkreech> You can enable multiverse and install libxine-extracodecs
<josef> ok so normally i should your adept or not
<intelikey> could type it through your chat client too
<neusonce> im a kubuntu newbie i have a few skills and kinda understand it but in essence im a baby  im having asome issues with buring some of my dvds  i need to back them up but in australia  the only dvds we can get are 4.7 gigs
<intelikey> /exec -o echo see me
<neusonce>  im having issues with buring them
<melkor> josef if you get mpg321 you do, but if you get the codecs amorak and the 'xine' programs will work
<neusonce>  can some one plz hlep
<Dr_willis> neusonce,  what kind of dvds you refering to?
<neusonce>  well iv brought ex rental dvds and ther roughtly 9 gigs
<josef> ok i will try thanks everybody i come back again later thanks
<Soulwarp> i just want to say i love kubuntu a lot since i been using it :)
<neusonce> i can only buy 4.7
<Dr_willis> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 649 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<Dr_willis> I just rip my dvd's to avi files.
<DaSkreech> Soulwarp: welcome
<hitmanWilly> neusonce: you could rip them with k3b, then reburn them
<intelikey> Dr_willis special reason not to use .ogg ?
<neusonce>  and wehn i try to burn them  in k9 copy it  says burning error buti dont wanna burn them in k9 i want to burn them from a folder  i preselected  as an iso  and when i use 9 to 5 it says build erroe
<neusonce> error*
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  my portable player cant play them :)
<neusonce>  no
<intelikey> ok
<neusonce> i need them to play on a normal dvd so i can enjoy the on a plasma
<Dr_willis> i encode them to xvid normally.
<neusonce>  ok now im listeing
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: i use avi myself, since i like xvid
<neusonce> i am youre student
<hitmanWilly> and i have yet to see xvid in an ogg wrapper :)
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i was just wondering why i usually see blah to "and its never .ogg"    </shrugs>
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: sacrilege!
<Dr_willis> I cant say that ive ever seen videos in .ogg, seen a lot of other 'extensions' :)
<Dr_willis> mkv, divx, ect...
<Dr_willis> I may have some ogg's id have to che3ck
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: honestly, cuase theora sucks :P
* hitmanWilly ducks
<intelikey> well
<Dr_willis> I gotta convert some of these .mkv's to xvid/avi's some day for my portable player
<intelikey> i never !
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: i know that's not the party line, but it's the truth imho
<hitmanWilly> now vorbis, on the other hand....
* intelikey wonders off quietly to find out what the crap theora is...
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: its the video codec usually seen in an ogg wrapper
<DaSkreech> It's the younger scappier brother of Vorbis
<neusonce>  guys  is there a  program that is similer to dvd shirnk i can use
<DaSkreech> How about dvdshrink?
<elite101> k3b
<Soulwarp> i been messing with ffmpeg trying to get my divx files to mp4 for my portable player
<elite101> lol use wine
<hitmanWilly> neusonce: k3b rips dvd's quite nicely
<neusonce>  but i need ti compress
<Soulwarp> i hear it's good
<neusonce>  them
<hitmanWilly> neusonce: or use dvd:rip if you want a somewhat more hands-on approach
<hitmanWilly> neusonce: it transcodes them to standard codecs
<hitmanWilly> neusonce: hence, compressing them
* intelikey knows what theora is now.  now i'm pissed !
<hitmanWilly> neusonce: otherwise you could just dd it to an iso :)
<intelikey> :)
* hitmanWilly finds a quiet hiding place
* elite101 wonders if dvd shrink will work with WINE?
<Dr_willis> Testing out k9copy at the moment.
<Dr_willis> I never actually burn my dvd rips back to dvd. :)
<intelikey> the other day i had my wife on her knees begging me.
<Dr_willis> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> :)_
<intelikey> yeah she said "please come out from under that bead and fight like a man"
<intelikey> bed
<Soulwarp> beard?
<Soulwarp> ;p
<elite101> [23:55]  <intelikey> the other day i had my wife on her knees begging me.    yeah and so did i!!! lmao jk
<elite101> :P
<intelikey> you're so cute
<Soulwarp> i always wondered why kubuntu was seperate from ubuntu... why not have the user choose the window environment instead of making 2 packages
<Soulwarp> at start up
<intelikey> Soulwarp disk space
<DaSkreech> Soulwarp: Startup?
<intelikey> not room for both on the install cd
<Soulwarp> install i meant
<DaSkreech> Cd space
<Soulwarp> ah that makes sense
<DaSkreech> On the DVD AFAIK both of them are there
<intelikey> and you do "choose at install time" you get the cd you want
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  they are? I never noticed that.
<DaSkreech> It's all of main
<DaSkreech> so yeah
<Dr_willis> I normally dont mess with the dvd however. aint tried it lately
<hitmanWilly> well, the original idea of ubuntu was to have everything standardized to make the install as painless as possible for the end user
<Dr_willis> then again. theres so many updates at times. often ya end up redownloading  a lot of stuff anyway
<intelikey> hitmanWilly boy did they foul that up
<Soulwarp> i remember when i tryed ubuntu i hurried and got kde just to realise i could have gotten kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> all the other buntu variants are just forks of that
<Soulwarp> and saved a cd
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: yeah....
<Dr_willis> I perer 'sporks'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I always install kubuntu desktop, and ubuntu desktop both. :)
<intelikey> sporks are handy  but don't cut steak well
<DaSkreech> Soulwarp: Now you know
<Gun_Smoke> I can not connect to IRC via kopete....  humm..
<Soulwarp> DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> Soulwarp: so you knew it had KDE but didn't know about Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: Praises be
<intelikey> DaSkreech be nice
<hitmanWilly> 99% of all linux distros offer both gnome and kde, even if one of them is the default
<intelikey> hitmanWilly one of them is almost always the default
<Soulwarp> DaSkreech i didn't realise kubuntu was KDE. when i loaded ubuntu up and expected ked and got gnome, i did some homework and got kubuntu
<DaSkreech> sorry
<hitmanWilly> didn't used to be that way...
<DaSkreech> I don't like Kopete :-(
<Soulwarp> i was a mandriva fan
<Dr_willis> KDEubuntu :)
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: Shut yo mout'!
<Soulwarp> X)
<DaSkreech> 99% pffft
<hitmanWilly> well, buntu was the first distro i ever ran off of a gui (not tui) installer
<intelikey> gun_smoke  you hidding ?
<intelikey> i think he's hideling
<hitmanWilly> heck, even fedora gives you the option at install time
<Dr_willis> I want an installer that lets me play Solitare while it installs..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> or Tetris
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: So you pull up one example to cover all 400 distros
<DaSkreech> Or Tuxio!
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i installed mdk 9-10 from gui type interfaces.   and i think rh9 was a gui type install too
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: that was just the first one that came to mind....
<DaSkreech> RH has nearly always been a GUi install
<HomeRoey> hi!!
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<HomeRoey> hehe
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: slack, debian, red hat, gentoo doesn't even install X by default
<intelikey> DaSkreech well only if you count ncurses as a gui
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: fluxbuntu to vounter your fedora
<DaSkreech> counter
<HomeRoey> Question on mx1000 mouse... I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse,  but it doesn't seem to work with kdm
<HomeRoey> in that kdm doesnt' seem to honor it -at all-
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: i HATE rpm distros...use gentoo on this box
<intelikey> kdm or kde ?
<HomeRoey> both?
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  and more than that,
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  it seems like I HAVE to have usbmouse loaded, too
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  and that's never happened before... like, I had to manually insert the line "usbmouse" into /etc/modules.
<HomeRoey> or else the mouse cursor wouldn't move.
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  it's as if every time I reboot I get different behavior... something breaks, other stuff magically fixes itself, etc.
<intelikey> you installed  xvkbd xbindkeys xmacro xserver-xorg-input-evdev ?
<bigmanoncampus> hi
<bigmanoncampus> i got a problem
<kgx> hey is it possible to do svn mv and keep the change history?
<intelikey> HomeRoey grimlins ?
<bigmanoncampus> i have installed kubuntu
<bigmanoncampus> and i restart the computer
<bigmanoncampus> and it says error loading operating system
<bigmanoncampus> what the fuck is going on
<hitmanWilly> bigmanoncampus: sounds like grub wasn't installed properly
<intelikey> !grub | bigmanoncampus
<ubotu> bigmanoncampus: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bigmanoncampus> how do i fis it
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  hehehe
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  how do I set autostart stuff in kde again?
<intelikey> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<bigmanoncampus> but i got a dedicated hard drive for it
<bigmanoncampus> mmm
<intelikey> bigmanoncampus matters not where it's installed it has to ahve a boot loader between bios and the os
<intelikey> grub is the default boot loader but there are others
<intelikey> i have to use lilo cause grub can't boot whole disk fs's
<intelikey> HomeRoey what version did you say ?     feisty ?
<CensorBard> !foobar2000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobar2000 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CensorBard> !winamp
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<bigmanoncampus> is ther an auto thing for lilo
<bigmanoncampus> like can i download lilo
<intelikey> or let me rephrase that   grub can't boot anything your bios can't boot.   because it depends on bios to read in the kernel and initramfs pair
<bigmanoncampus> and it will auto install for me
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  yes that's correct
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  does KDM read .xbindkeys??
<HomeRoey> er
<intelikey> bigmanoncampus it's in the main repo    but lilo is not as automatic as grub.
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  .xbindkeysrc?
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  does KDM run it at all?
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  is there a way to set a system-wide xbindkeysrc that KDM can run?
<intelikey> HomeRoey no kdm does not read from your home dir
<hitmanWilly> bigmanoncampus: you said you had a dedicated hd for kubuntu, correct?
<elite101_> will real msn work on kubuntu i wann try i mean its a .exe and i have wine installed i am using kopete but i wanna play games!!
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  that's why I asked about a systemwide xbindkeysrc
<HomeRoey> in e/tc
<HomeRoey> *in /etc
<intelikey> HomeRoey errr yeah there are files in /etc/kde3/kdm/ that can do what you are wanting
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  and also then, why does kde not execute the symlink to xbindkeys that I have set in ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  ah, hm
<DaSkreech> elite101_: Check #winehq
<hitmanWilly> bigmanoncampus: did you install grub on that drive, or on your main one?
<DaSkreech> elite101_: I'd say your chances aer low
<bigmanoncampus> how do i install grub
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey>                ^
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  00:20:46 kdm ls
<HomeRoey> backgroundrc  kdmrc    Xreset    Xsetup    Xwilling
<HomeRoey> kdm.options   Xaccess  Xsession  Xstartup
<bigmanoncampus> mmmm
<DaSkreech> MS is well known for pulling off tricks in it's internal software that is not documented or available to anyone else
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bigmanoncampus> maybe if i set my boot to master hard disk
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  there are a few script files there that I don't think shoudl be edited
<bigmanoncampus> grub will come up
<bigmanoncampus> be back soon guys
<bigmanoncampus> thanks for your help
<intelikey> HomeRoey oh don't be a fraidy roey   :)
<intelikey> if it's a script it begs me   "rewrite me please please please...."
<HomeRoey> it's just that I don't wnat to have to do too much system-specific administration... nex ttime I set up an installation on this system... I'll have to remmeber all of this.
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  aaahahaaha, cute :)
<intelikey> HomeRoey oh if that's the true goal,  i defer to the ubuntu staff     that's exactly what they gear toward,  non-adminestrated-linux     or is that another word for windows,   i forget...
<Dr_willis> thats OS-X
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  oof, c'mon.
<HomeRoey> this is a trivially stupid problem.
<Dr_willis> I really do very little tweaking on my machines.
<intelikey> oh yeah os-x  thanks doc
<Dr_willis> fix up samba a little,  thats about it.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: no, replace linux with bsd and you have OSX, tho
<HomeRoey> I don't find it elegant to have to hack up a (normally System-managed) script to have to get this to work.
<HomeRoey> I have an mx1000 mouse, I can't get the fucking mouse wheel working.
<HomeRoey> Jesus Christ, give me a break here.
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: and stacks :)
<HomeRoey> oh, and stacks too.
<DaSkreech> HomeRoey: Not logged in right now. Like to leave a message?
<intelikey> anyway can someone help HomeRoey with a non-script-rewriting way of making the mouse work better  ?
<HomeRoey> thanks intelikey
<HomeRoey> :)
<DaSkreech> Though I guess that would mean he IS giving you a break and no you don't want to contact him
* Dr_willis thinks they should of called computer mice 'gophers'
<Dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> well, if its just the wheel, you can fix that in xorg.conf, but that involves config rewriting :)
<HomeRoey> hitmanWilly:  hell I had to do that ;)
<thunderbolt> Dr_willis: then what would we call gopher?
<me> hey
<me> it worked
<hitmanWilly> thunderbolt: dead?
<me> all i had to do is set bios to boot off the master
<Dr_willis> Move the Goper over to the left.. :)
<me> and it gave me option
<CS5> Hey I just wanted to say TY to all of you who convinced me to upgrade my Ubuntu to the Feisty Fawn, I am lovin it. Much better.
<Dr_willis> click its nose...
<me> :)
<HomeRoey> hitmanWilly:  I added the stanza according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse
<HomeRoey> emm
<HomeRoey> brb
<me> what is feisty fawn
<CS5> Lol, Ubuntu 7.10
<intelikey> me code name
<me> is it good
<CS5> Oh yes.
<me> why is it better
<CS5> What are you running, me?
<purpleposeidon> are you running windows me?
<purpleposeidon> </badjoke>
<CS5> More stable for me, handles the hardware better, nicer, just all around better than the dapper or edgy distro's i tried
* hitmanWilly hits purpleposeidon with a dead parrot
<CS5> lol
* purpleposeidon dodges
<Dr_willis> the Trout wasent fresh! here use this Mackeral
<CS5> It would be better if ya had a squid
<purpleposeidon> lol
<Dr_willis> Hard to swing a squid.
<CS5> lol
<Dr_willis> and the ink gets all over.
<CS5> yes slippery fuckers
<purpleposeidon> a small squid, maybe
<Dr_willis> squids are more of a 'flail' effect.
<hitmanWilly> but they have plenty of places to grab on to :)
<CS5> Mid size would hurt more
<HomeRoey> hi again
<purpleposeidon> could wrap a rope around it
<CS5> O yes multiple hits
<intelikey> warty warthog 4.10   hoary hedghog 5.4   breasy badger 5.10   dapper drake 6.6   edgy eft 6.10   feisty fown 7.4   gutsy gibon 7.10 candadate
<purpleposeidon> swing it around...
<intelikey> that's the full line up  ^  ubuntu's whole life
<purpleposeidon> horny hedgehog 8.4
<CS5> Gutsy is 7.1?
<CS5> 7.10?
<purpleposeidon> ah, they already did hedghog...
<intelikey> yes  and this isn't 7 10 yet
<CS5> OMG, I didn't realize...I have upgraded to it...Thought Feisty was 7.10
<HomeRoey> DaSkreech, intelikey:  yeah it /was/ a problem with KDM.  I just killed KDM and startx'd manually and xbindkeys runs fine.  I have xbindkeys ~/.xbindkeysrc in my .xinitrc file, btw, which KDM doesn't run.  But I also have a link to the xbindkeys command in ~/.kde/Autostart/... yet it doesn't seem to work.  Can I just stick a symlink to the command there?  Or do I need to make  small script to get it to load ~/.xbindke
<HomeRoey> ysrc specifcally? (I thought xbindkeys looks for ~/.xbindkeysrc by default)
<intelikey> purpleposeidon yes i still have one box running the white headed porcupine
<DaSkreech> !language | CS5
<ubotu> CS5: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<HomeRoey> DaSkreech:  language on 'omg'??
<purpleposeidon> I think he missed. :b
<intelikey> HomeRoey i think you can just add it in  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc   or is it kdm.conf   which ever is there
<DaSkreech> no read back up
<HomeRoey> <purpleposeidon> ah, they already did hedghog...
<HomeRoey> er
<HomeRoey> <purpleposeidon> horny hedgehog 8.4
<purpleposeidon> missed again!
<purpleposeidon> no, when you were refering to the squid, I think
<HomeRoey> hmm
<HomeRoey> oh.
<intelikey> HomeRoey if you open the file with   kdesu kate and read a little in the comments youll see it's not that scarry
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  lemme check
<purpleposeidon> horny is family friendly! :D
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  ok
<intelikey> :)
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  ah... I see your concern.  I'm not really scared by it, I just wonder if this is the accepted way to get around this problem.
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  it seems like 'brute-forcing' it to me
<DaSkreech> Horny toads!!
<intelikey> purpleposeidon about as family friently as you can get and still be leagle
<intelikey> HomeRoey how long you been playing with FOSS ?
<purpleposeidon> DaSkreech: They loved him up and turned him into a .... *horny toad!*
<DaSkreech> >they<
<me> where can i download games for kubuntu
<purpleposeidon> !nethack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nethack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<me> fuck this is so much better then windows
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  since 98.
<purpleposeidon> ubotu! :O
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  I'm all into the spirit of thigns, trust me.
<CS5> DaSkreech You didn't have to tell on me, you could have just said it, I realized after what I had done....Sorry Everyone for offending.
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  look... apt-get sees a file it's managing has been updated, and it won't update it.  I might break compatibility with future versions of kdm because I updated this file.
<CS5> DaSkreech That sry is for you 2
<me> does anyone know where i can download games
<CS5> ;)
<DaSkreech> CS5: Nothing personal somepeople don't know. This way a general message is sent
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  so I want to touch the system-wide scripts as >little< as possible
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<CS5> I know , Np ty for the explaination, its all good.
<DaSkreech> Me: also getdeb.net
<intelikey> HomeRoey maybe no one gave you "the lecture" ?   well here goes.   THE major differance in propritary and FOSS is that you own your copy of linux and while there are "standards" to use as guidelines to help keep things "portable" there really is only one right way,  and that's the way the owner decides to do it....  and that's you.
<CS5> I was just Fu$%i*& wit ya.
<DaSkreech> Me: also happypenguin.org
<CS5> lol
<CS5> Bad joke
<intelikey> so what ever works for you is the right way to fix it.
<CS5> get the squid
<CS5> me, how new are you too computers?
<CS5> It isnt a biggy but it would help me or anyone help you if we knew
<HomeRoey> intelikey:  right, but there's gotta be a more elegantway to do this..
<intelikey> HomeRoey feel free to find it.  cause i don't know what it is.    and i'll help where i can...
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> me gametome.org
<intelikey> me package manager
<intelikey> !repos | me
<ubotu> me: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> me you'll be wanting that link  ^
<DaSkreech> Me: have you enabled all your repos?
<intelikey> just as well get it now.
<gandhii> how do you map a network drive?
<intelikey> nmapfe
<intelikey> !info nmapfe
<ubotu> nmapfe: The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 104 kB, installed size 228 kB
<intelikey> how do you do it ?
<intelikey> HomeRoey closing thought on that,  all i can do is hand out free advice and information,   it's not always the best but the price is the same for good or bad advice    it's all free  :)
<me> is wine hard to work ?
<intelikey> me no
<DaSkreech> intelikey: You have obviously never had to pay the cost of bad advice
<intelikey> DaSkreech DaSkreech DaSkreech    ya think ?
<Dr_willis> wine solitare.exe
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> I try to have a daily regiment yes
<intelikey> not me,  i used to,  but when i learned that i wasn't constructed for it, i gave it up   :)
<intelikey> DaSkreech i do consider it entirely a different matter, the price one pays for "following bad advice"   but the cost of the advice is universal.      that's my perspective and i'll stick with it until it changes !
<intelikey> :)
* DaSkreech waits till you take some advive to upgrade to Vista Server
<intelikey> DaSkreech did i mention i saw vesta one time?
<intelikey> didn't take long....
<me> fucken hell to get CSS to work on wine is to hard
<me> i dont even know what its talking about
<DaSkreech> !nixter... Naaaw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nixter... naaaw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !language | Me
<ubotu> Me: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DaSkreech> CSS?
<intelikey> sounds like you're trying to get ie to work in wine ???
<Dr_willis> 'walk befor one can run' :)
<me> counter strike source
<DaSkreech> Steam?
<me> i think so
<me> yeah
<me> maybe i need to learn more
<me> about kubuntu b4 i start doing that stuff ?
<DaSkreech> #winehq might be more useful
<Dr_willis> and using wine with Steam - can be QUITE a challange
<me> yes
<Dr_willis> You got plenty of learning to do.. no time to be playing games. :)
<Dr_willis> Learning is more fun.
<DaSkreech> Steam is challenge on Windows :)
<Dr_willis> Steam is one of the reasons i quit gaming on windows/pcs
<Dr_willis> Theres several good shooter games for linux ,  depends on what ya like.
<me> ill have a look
<me> i c you can get linux doom3
<me> as such
<Dr_willis> all the id games have linux ports
<me> first time ive used linux
<intelikey> me you could check out some of the opensource games in the repos might find that worth the waste of time
<me> are they easy to install and play
<CS5> You can get some really good games, try lightning and thunder.
<Dr_willis> Then theres the dozen of so Quake3 source spinoffs
<CS5> It is an autopackage and very easy
<me> give me a link
<nancy> I have a wireless card with a marvel chipset.  Has anyone got this working without using that "ndiswrapper"   or whatever it's called?
<CS5> beautiful 3d graphics
<me> do i need to update my video drivers
<CS5> 1 sec, i will "Google" it
<Dr_willis> You will want to get your nvidia/ati drivers set up first.
<intelikey> me if its in the "repos" all you do to install is opent the package manager and install it.
<CS5> me, http://happypenguin.org/show?Thunder%26Lightning
<CS5> the whole site is nice. Lots of great games.
<CS5> h yes
<CS5> You need the drivers setup fo sho
<DaSkreech> And Unreal Tournament 2007 :)
<DaSkreech> Or UT] I[
<CS5> For ati the proprietary drivers work great. What card do you have, me?
<intelikey> i got board the other day (actualy had some time and nothing going on)  i wrote a script that would play five card stud with me,  in bash
<CS5> Daskreech how is that Unreal Tournement?
<DaSkreech> CS5: I'm sorry what are you asking?
<Dr_willis> I still like good old RTCW:ET
<intelikey> i didn't try to figure out a way to make the computer "bluff"  that would take so doing...
<me> how do i download drivers for my nvidia card
<CS5> How is Unreal Tournement 2007? have you tried it?
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<Dr_willis> !startersguide
* Dr_willis pokes the slow bot.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startersguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> CS5: Naw but they normally put out a demo so I can cry all night
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<CS5> lol
<DaSkreech> !botsmack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CS5> Ubotu is slow today
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is slow today - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Grrr
<CS5> lol
<DaSkreech> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<CS5> !botsnack
<DaSkreech> gone back to bed
<intelikey> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<CS5> !ubuntu biarch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu biarch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> I still can't believe that Jucato talks more than the bot
<CS5> !biarch
<ubotu> A BiArch 64-bit system is one that comes with a complete 32-bit package system, as well. This means that you can run 32bit packages as well on your 64-bit install
<CS5> nice
<CS5> Anybody know if Halo runs well under wine?
<hitmanWilly> lol
<intelikey> yeah i was shooting for that with the lappy  but ati mobo and no keyboard in 64bit
<Dr_willis> Theres several WINE info sites out.
<intelikey> so it's a 32r full season
<CS5> TY, Dr_Willis
<DaSkreech> CS5: http://winehq.org
<CS5> there alreaady
<CS5> the first one on google, ty though
<DaSkreech> There is like a http://appsdb.winehq.org or something like that
<intelikey> i still like the old turn based stratigy games     anyone know a good one ?
<me> how do i log in as root user
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: freeciv?
<intelikey> back some 40million years ago nentindo had   'conflict'  liked that  ok...
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i'll revisit freeciv  it seemed a little  bloated but maybe i didn't give it full attention
<me> how the fuck do i log in as root user
<intelikey> you dont
<intelikey> sudo -i
<CS5> Me, you have to watch the language.
<me> sorry
<CS5> They will kick ya
<me> i get fustrated
<CS5> Np, just dont want to see ya banned over it
<CS5> me too
<me> im in display settings
<Scorpaen> me sudo passwd root
<CS5> I did it earlier myself not thinkin
<Scorpaen> make a password
<intelikey> me and a permenant ban will move your frustration out of our hearing...
<Scorpaen> then su -
<CS5> Yes it will
<Scorpaen> type in the new root password you just made
<intelikey> Scorpaen sudo -i
<Scorpaen> intelikey: what does that do?
* Scorpaen is a kubuntu n00b
<hitmanWilly> me: there's either sudo -i, sudo su, or sudo bash :)
<intelikey> same thing you are doing    gets him a root shell
<Scorpaen> listen to intelikey
<CS5> Me, this is a great channel for us noobs, it would be in your best interest to stay here, as often as possible....lol
<Scorpaen> thanks intelikey
<Scorpaen> gee i learn something new every day in here
<Scorpaen> :D
<me> mmm
<CS5> Me too
<CS5> Dont even have to type just watch
<me> so how do i set up my graphic drivers now
<me> because i go into system settings
<Scorpaen> me go to the system settings
<intelikey> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Scorpaen> go to admin mode
* Scorpaen shuts up
* Scorpaen wanders off
<Scorpaen> heh
<me> it tells me to click the admin button
<CS5> Just dont use ati big desktop if you are a multi monitor guy, you will lose your 3d
<me> but the button is locked
<intelikey> Scorpaen go ahead you're doing fine with that one.
<Scorpaen> me, i think that happened to me once
<Scorpaen> not you, me
<Scorpaen> who is on first?
<Scorpaen> erm.
<intelikey> :)
<Scorpaen> hehhe
<Scorpaen> i can't remember. i think i just rebooted to fix it.
<Scorpaen> intelikey: ?
<intelikey> /me did that once
<CS5> He's on first
<Scorpaen> intelikey: i came from a Gentoo desktop.
<Scorpaen> 2004 i ditched xp and moved to Gentoo
<Scorpaen> had to learn the hard way. compile everything
<Scorpaen> now i'm fat old and lazy
<Scorpaen> i like kubuntu
<Scorpaen> :D lol
<CS5> OMG, I love Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Scorpaen: I'm not lazy!
<CS5> It is more simplistic and very nice.
<hitmanWilly> Scorpaen: im still running gentoo over here :)
<CS5> But you learn more decompiling everything do you not?
<Scorpaen> DaSkreech: i am
<Scorpaen> hitmanWilly: i am on my servers
<intelikey> Scorpaen i came to linux in about 99 or 2000  i think   but that doesnt' mean i learned anything...
<Scorpaen> intelikey: i had to have someone ssh in and install my first Gentoo
<Scorpaen> i was LOST
<Scorpaen> couldn't even RTFM
<Dr_willis> i always install the 'resticted-manager' to install my video card drivers these days.
<Dr_willis> Scorpaen,  :) thats the best way to isntall gentoo.. ssh over, while you read the html docs.
<Scorpaen> Dr_willis: yeah
<Scorpaen> i agree
<Scorpaen> the liveDVD ain't purty yet
<Scorpaen> i dunno any of you folks yet
<hitmanWilly> Scorpaen: luckily, i had my laptop handy :)
<Scorpaen> i seen intelikey here before
<intelikey> oh you should have seem me fight with slackware 4.0 and floppy install   the namanclature of devices was totally forign to me.   and no help     i mean all alone...  no help...
<Scorpaen> let me introduce myself?
<Scorpaen> cause i'd like to be a regular here
<Scorpaen> :)
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: i feel ya, bro
<arrautza> hi
<Scorpaen> i'm 32, male, engaged
<Scorpaen> live in south carolina, usa.
<arun> Anyone here use KPDF?
<Scorpaen> and i'm bipolar. right now i'm manic
<Scorpaen> so if i talk to much tell me to shaddup
<Scorpaen> :)
<arrautza> can anyone tell me a comand line tu jump from edgy to festy?
* Scorpaen hides
* intelikey wonders if he can barrow that excuse    lol
<Dr_willis> !update
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Scorpaen> intelikey: lol
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<me2> how do i close my other seasons
<me2> sessions
<Scorpaen> intelikey: i'm 100% serious dude
<Scorpaen> or dudette
<Scorpaen> i ain't lookin up your shorts or anything
<Scorpaen> :P
<intelikey> i know     but i was too
<Dr_willis> d00d
<intelikey> :)
<hitmanWilly> me2: on irc? /ghost
<koyote> why is amarok not playing?
<Scorpaen> hey how do i hide my host here?
* Scorpaen feels naked
<hitmanWilly> Scorpaen: run through a proxy?
<arun> Fonts look really jagged in my PDFs if I open them using KPDF. Is there any way to fix this?
<Dr_willis> Scorpaen,  not much need for it.  the Freenode web site has info i think.
<Scorpaen> hitmanWilly: nope
<me2> scorpaen
<Scorpaen> i'm authed to nickserv
<intelikey> you can apply for a "mask" check the freenode page
<Scorpaen> just need the simply command
<me2> how do i close a session
<Scorpaen> ah ok thanks intelikey
<koyote> "audio output unavaulable: device busy"
<Scorpaen> i came in from undernet
<koyote> I'm not using audio anywhere else....
<Dr_willis> Theres really no need to worry about the hosts stuff
<intelikey> me /quit
<Scorpaen> Dr_willis: have you seen myh host?
<intelikey> me2 that is
<Scorpaen> whois me
<Scorpaen> i got a ptr record on my home connection
<intelikey> oh my i see why
<Scorpaen> yeap
<Scorpaen> hi!
* Scorpaen waves
<koyote> I used to know a patrick campbell! heh.
<Scorpaen> jeebus
<koyote> uncommon name, not
<Scorpaen> ok
<Scorpaen> i guess i'm safe
<Scorpaen> wanna know why i did it?
<Scorpaen> :)
<Dr_willis> Not THE patrickCampbell! :)
<koyote> seriously, what has amarok tied up here?
<Scorpaen> it's to remind me that everything is being recorded
<koyote> I can't find anything and really don't want to reboot
<Dr_willis> Look at my 'real name' :)
<Scorpaen> koyote: you using alsa?
<hitmanWilly> koyote: apparently some other app has alsa tied up
<koyote> I'm using stock kubuntu. so alsa, probably
<intelikey> koyote restart the sound server ?
<Scorpaen> koyote: gutys or ?
<Scorpaen> gutsy
<Scorpaen> sorry
<vbhide> my mic's not working
<arun> anyone use kpdf here?
<hitmanWilly> vbhide: is it unmuted?
<vbhide> yes
<intelikey> vbhide is it selected as the input/record device ?
<vbhide> yes... in kmix
<hitmanWilly> vbhide: and its plugged in?
<vbhide> i don't know how i do that in alsa
<vbhide> yes
<koyote> restarting didn't help
<koyote> auto suspend?
<hitmanWilly> koyote: did amarok crash previously?
<intelikey> vbhide would be    sudo alsamixer    i think
<vbhide> ok lemme try
<koyote> I don't think so, nor did kaffeine
<hitmanWilly> koyote: just to be sure, close out amarok, then run killall amarokapp in a konsole
<CS5> have you tried xmms?
<CS5> I don't know why but my creative live would only play stuff after I installed it.
<koyote> weird, my sound system is restarting in a loop. 3rd time through
<hitmanWilly> koyote: ive had amarok hang on me before...
<vbhide> in the capture tab, only LR capture is written above my mic but no volume settings
<CS5> For a short time, not over and over though HitManWilly?
<intelikey> up arrow key
<intelikey> cursor keys
<intelikey> is that the proper name for the arrow keys ?
<CS5> It is acceptable anyway
<CS5> We all knew what he meant when he said it didn't we?
* intelikey is indian, needs to know about arrows and things like that
<CS5> Lmao
<CS5> You get good Bandwidth and stuff in a teepee?
<vbhide> no... can't chanfe those letters above mic
<Scorpaen> tee pee = my computer
<intelikey> 2k down
<Scorpaen> no windows
<Scorpaen> no gates
<Scorpaen> Apache inside!
<Scorpaen> :D
<CS5> Thats the way it should be.
<koyote> okay
<CS5> Fu*& Bill and Microsoft.
<intelikey> Scorpaen ah another tribe
<koyote> restarting sound and amarok seemst o have worked
* intelikey runs a cherokee server
<koyote> nice, now I'm macfrei
<CS5> Macfrei?
<me2> mmmm
<me2> i got it working
<CS5> Me2, lol
<Scorpaen> ich spreche kein deutsch. ??
<me2> strange how it done that
<voln> hello, how can I move trashcan in my kubuntu desktop?
<intelikey> nighn
<nancy> Shit,   I FINALLY find the drier for my wireless card...I go to run the install script and get,  " ./install.sh"   and I get this crap:    113: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Scorpaen> voln: unlock the icons?
<nancy> What do I do now?   Cry?  Blow my brains out?
<voln> yes
<Scorpaen> whoa
<Scorpaen> nancy: it ain't that bad!
<nancy> drier= driver
<Scorpaen> nancy: deep breath
<Scorpaen> ..and edit the install.sh maybe?
<nancy> I tried....but every "("  appears to be in the correct spot.
<nancy> Scorpaen:   I could send you the script if you think you could possibly find the misplaced  "("  ?
<koyote> you may be missing a ) ?
<intelikey> nancy edit the script and on the very first line   if it says    #!/bin/sh       make it    #!/bin/bash    and retry
<nancy> I will try that now
<nancy> intelikey:   be right back
<voln> Scorpaen, what next?
<Scorpaen> voln: drag and drop it?
<intelikey> koyote looks like bashism to me   but it could be a missing  identifier   ;   maybe or even   do  or  fi     i'd have to look at the script.
<arun> Does anyone else see jagged fonts in kpdf?
<voln> Scorpaen, I can't
<intelikey> !fonts | arun
<ubotu> arun: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<koyote> I'm too used to elisp :)
<Scorpaen> voln: one sec
<voln> Scorpaen, no option to drag or move
<hitmanWilly> koyote: one language ive never had any desire to learn :)
<koyote> it's a lot better than back in pre 19 days.
<me> how do i close a session
<me> a kubuntu session
<Scorpaen> voln: i dont even have that icon
<Scorpaen> lol
<intelikey> me exit
<intelikey> quit
<Scorpaen> i lost it
<me> do i type that in terminal
<voln> Scorpaen, on the bottom...
<Scorpaen> ahhhhh
<Scorpaen> voln:
<Scorpaen> right click an empty area of the taskbar
<intelikey> no you use the mouse  me    the kmenu   logout
<Scorpaen> voln: then unclock it
<Scorpaen> voln: then you can drag them around
<Scorpaen> the icons that is, voln
<intelikey> me   one can  salute it    crtl+alt+backspace      but thats drastic
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: i think he figured it out :)
<intelikey> yeah i saw that
<arun> intelikey: this doesn't seem to be an issue with the fonts, seems to be an issue with kpdf
<bionic> mmm still didnt work
<bionic> it didnt close down the other session
<intelikey> arun hmmm    test against xpdf  ?
<hitmanWilly> anyway, later all
<|gandhii|> When hitting the "build collection" button on Amarok, it seems to only let me choose a local directory..  how do I "map" a smb share to a "mount" point like I do when I mount a drive?
<intelikey> bionic other session ?     kill  kdm    that should get it.
<arun> ah
* |gandhii| not sure if he's wording it right
<arun> just tested against Evince.. fonts look great in Evince
<kristjan_> I need a small favor - someone do "ifconfig" and see if "MTU" is same for "lo" and "eth0"
<intelikey> gandhii me too   but i'll keep stabbing until i see blood
<nancy> intelikey:   THAT worked..changed from sh to bash!
<voln> Scorpaen, I unlock, but no option there
<nancy> intelikey:   tHANK YA THANK YOU
<gandhii> hehehe
<intelikey> nancy yeah i write a lot of shell scripts and i thought i recognized the error
<arun> intelikey: why do fonts look bad on kpdf for me? any ideas?
<intelikey> welcome
<arun> intelikey: i just tested with evince and fonts look great and smooth
<intelikey> arun no   that's why i asked if you checked xpdf   to see if it rendered correctly
<intelikey> arun there may be a bug/glitch in that version of kpdf   idk.
<arun> ah alright, thanks
<arun> i didnt check with xpdf, i checked with evince.. downloading xpdf now
<osiris> ubotu, > frostwire osiris
<intelikey> nancy   you can mark that script as  "not fully posix compliant"    for the record.
<osiris> ubotu, frostwire > osiris
<intelikey> cheeper to say /msg ubotu blah   but hey that works too
<bionic> mate once i master linux
<bionic> its going to be good
<arun> wow, evince is pretty cool actually
<bionic> but its a bit daunting right now
<bionic> but still alot of fun
<bionic> searching through the magical world of this OS
<vbhide> yes.... i agree biotic
<vbhide> *bionic
<intelikey> bionic true dat
<bionic> where about do you guys live
<bionic> im in australia
<vbhide> is there a short cut for going to k menu?
<arun> alt f1
<intelikey> well belss my time.  howdy ausi   i'm across the pond from ya
<arun> vbhide: alt + f1
<vbhide> thanks arun
<intelikey> just don't add ctrl to that unless you know what a console is
<bionic> do you get many australians in here
<intelikey> yeah several actually
<bionic> do you think much money can be made on google adsense ?
<intelikey> the majority are from US but i've seen ips from just about country on the planet in here
<intelikey> bionic i wouldn't know.
<bionic> hey u know this kate program
<bionic> im download americas army
<bionic> and it Kate popped up
<bionic> why
<bionic> what does it do
<bionic> cd '/pub/filesnetwork/Americas_Army/Official_Releases/Full_Install'
<bionic> me@me:~$ cd '/pub/filesnetwork/Americas_Army/Official_Releases/Full_Install'
<bionic> bash: cd: /pub/filesnetwork/Americas_Army/Official_Releases/Full_Install: No such file or directory
<bionic> me@me:~$
<intelikey> kate is a editor/word processor
<bionic> thats what its doing
<intelikey> in kate ???
<bionic> yeah
<intelikey> not in konsole  ?
<bionic> its just popped up on its own
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<bionic> oh
<bionic> terminal
<intelikey> yeah
<bionic> yeah in kate but the terminal
<bionic> does that mean there is something wrong
<bionic> or is that normal
<Daisuke_Ido> um, /pub/ tells me you're trying to use an ftp
<sx66> does beryl work in kubuntu? I have not got it to work
* intelikey tries to invision what he just read
<bionic> no its download from http
<Daisuke_Ido> bionic: "kate" and "terminal" are mutually exclusive
<intelikey> !beryl | sx66 they tell me that it does,
<ubotu> sx66 they tell me that it does,: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Daisuke_Ido> it does.  a tad unreliable though
<sx66> intelikey: so, beryl does not work...?
<intelikey> sx66 and seeing that they have a special channel for it   i'll just point you at it       #ubuntu-effects
<arun> sx66: beryl is a bit faulty in kubuntu.. at least when i tried it.. it worked alright, but with beryl installed videos won't work in full screen
<sx66> intelikey: so, that means, that beryl does not work?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido what chip ?
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia 7600gs
<intelikey> sx66 no that means that i don't personally know enough about it so support it.
<Daisuke_Ido> it just seemed flaky, crashing randomly
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido hmmm   k.
<Daisuke_Ido> when it worked, it was beautiful as a newborn baby being eaten by a lion, but when it didn't, it was as ugly as a lion being eaten by a newborn baby
<Daisuke_Ido> and if you can't tell, i'm tired :(
<intelikey> so support/to support it
<intelikey> hmmm was that backwards    ????
<bionic> what this katapault do
<intelikey> as beautiful as a little red wagon going up a steep hill
<intelikey> bionic he launch thing ?
<intelikey> him launch stuff !
<bionic> df
<intelikey> alt+space_bar   konsole enter
<intelikey> him throw  konsole at window
* intelikey has actually never seen used katapult     but that's what i hear about it.
<dotz> can anyone on kubuntu play videos from www.bbc.com ?
<dotz> it says it require x-mplayer2
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: that may have been backwards, i'm not sure
<dotz> is it possible to play video from there/?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido splain ?
<sx66> when I select beryl manager for the windows it does not cross over
<bionic> why doesnt my sound work
<Daisuke_Ido> sx66: you have to select beryl as the window manager
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido oh   sorry,   i fell behind there.
<intelikey> yeah may have been backwards      seems like it...  :)
<sx66> Daisuke_Ido: how do you do that? when I try to select beryl as the window manager it blinks the screen and reloads back to default
<bionic> how do you get your sound to work on this thing
<bionic> its auto detected
<intelikey> !sound | bionic
<ubotu> bionic: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
* intelikey feeds the bot
<intelikey> !botsnack
<Daisuke_Ido> sx66: what video card do you have?
<sx66> intel, it works under xfce, gnome, but not kde...
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bionic> its all checked and enabled
<sx66> ?
<intelikey> sx66 one more time.  i'll have to jsut point you to the official channel for that    #ubuntu-effects
<bionic> why is everything so hard to get working this thing
<intelikey> bionic you checked that trubleshooting link ?
<sx66> intelikey: they do not know what is wrong
<bionic> yes
<bionic> tells me nothing
<intelikey> sx66 well i don't either,   but Daisuke_Ido has offered to help you with it.
<intelikey> <Daisuke_Ido> sx66: what video card do you have?
<Daisuke_Ido> sx66: they know more than i do
<Daisuke_Ido> i know exactly *jack* about getting it to work with an intel chipset
<sx66> Daisuke_Ido: intel
<intelikey> bionic konsole command:   aplay -l
<nancy> Where can I turn off and completely DISABLE Kwallet?  Thank you
<jussi01> nancy: are you sure thats what you want? its much easier just to have the password set to nothing and then it never prompts you
<ShockValue> man, sometimes inspiration hits and you can make a really good mixed cd.. but sometimes it just dosent flow.. ya know?
<nancy> jussi01:   Yeah,  I want to disable it.  As I always have on every other installation.  Easy to find in a the stock kde settings...but this is different ad cannot find in kubuntu
<intelikey> and sometimes
<intelikey> what was i going to say...
<intelikey> nancy look in kcontrol
<nancy> ok
<nancy> awww...now that looks more familiar
<nancy> :)
<intelikey> stock kde settings = kcontrol
<intelikey> if i do   chattr +i /etc   will that break boot up ?
<nancy> Oh and another thing if I may...  I stuck in an old Ati 128 fury  video card.   (AGP)   What are the chances of getting ati's accelerated driver working on a card that old?  Do they even make anything?  (by accelerated,  I mean  Opengl...etc)  ?  Thank you.
<bionic> its an onboard sound card
<bionic> ac97
<intelikey> nancy i don't know.  my nvidia is not supported   riva128 agp    so  i wouldn't count on it.
<bionic> i got it on auto detect
<intelikey> bionic konsole command:   aplay -l        what's it say ?
<bionic> ** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<bionic> card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237] , device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237] 
<bionic>   Subdevices: 3/4
<bionic>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<intelikey> ok.
<nancy> intelikey:   Well,  then there goes the groovy screensavers   :(
<bionic>   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
<bionic>   Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
<bionic>   Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
<bionic> card 0: V8237 [VIA 8237] , device 1: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237] 
<bionic>   Subdevices: 1/1
<bionic>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<intelikey> nancy i don't me to discurage you from looking just don't be surprised if it's not supported.
<intelikey> bionic konsole;  sudo alsamixer
<nancy> Well,  I went down the same road with Nvidia Geforce2 a few months back...and that didn't work due to age.  I would expect ati to be the same,  now that you mention it.
<intelikey> check the volume settings for the pcm and master especally
<sx66> what is better, kde, or xfce as in resources?
<bionic> intelikey nothing :(
<intelikey> bionic nothing ?
<bionic> nothing at all
<intelikey> didn't ask for apassword or nothing ?
<bionic> hold on
<bionic> yeah it did
<nancy> Next question if I may.  There is some kind of script or something I was reading about called,  "Automatix"  or something?  That will grab the harder to get codecs,   etc ??  Last time I tried it all fell apart badly.  Is there one made specifically for Kubuntu ?
<intelikey> !automatix | nancy
<ubotu> nancy: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bionic> im an idiot
<nancy> intelikey:   So I would just be better off grabbing the codecs,  etc....by "hand" then ?
<intelikey> !WorksForMe | nancy
<ubotu> nancy: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bionic> i feel like a real idiot
<bionic> i figured it out
<intelikey> !codecs | nancy
<ubotu> nancy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<utnubuk> somebody please tell me that kword is automatically set up to do backups !!!!!
<intelikey> bionic you're welcome     some times i have that affect on people...  :)
<utnubuk> just lost a 22 pg paper thats due tomorrow
<intelikey> utnubuk in the same dir   ls -A
<utnubuk> please somebody help me i need to find this thing
<intelikey> if it's there you'll see it.
<utnubuk> ok thanks intelikey
<bionic> oh no still not working
<utnubuk> ah crap
<bionic> arrrr
<bionic> wtf
<bionic> i just changed my the jacks
<intelikey> utnubuk can you open the app and open the same file from it's menu
<bionic> at the back of the computer
<bionic> and its working
<bionic> strange
<bionic> windows used the other jack
<intelikey> bionic if you look carefully at the hardware it's ptobably marked what each is....
<utnubuk> intelikey it was on a memory card, i took it to my dads mac to try to print it, and the file got corrupted somehow cuz i was being hasty at this late hour of the night .....
<intelikey> oh no
<utnubuk> intelikey, can i find it on the card's trash folder somehow? everything in there has funny characters
<intelikey> if the file is corrupt finding it is only half the battle
<utnubuk> am i better off rewriting it or trying to recover?
<utnubuk> its long i have to start now if im gonna write it again
<gandhii> inteli:  i figured out how to mount to a samba share:    sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=yourusername,password=yourpassword //server/share /mnt/point
<bionic> excellent sound working
<intelikey> utnubuk replace "that/dir" in this line and run it...         for Q in `ls that/dir` ;do type $Q ;read -p 'this one ?  ' p ;[ "$p" = y ]  && cp $Q ~/recovered.file$Q ;done
<intelikey> utnubuk and if it doesn't show up, just start writing.
<utnubuk> ok thanks
<intelikey> that string is interactive btw   ^
<utnubuk> do i write '/media/disk/.Trash' ??
<intelikey> yep
<utnubuk> okok
<bionic> i just downloaded americas army
<intelikey> and if you find it hit y
<bionic> how do i play it now
<intelikey> bionic what is the file name ?
<bionic> i dont know
<bionic> where would it download to
<utnubuk> it says 0. or 0: every time after the first few...
<intelikey> if you didn't use sudo or gksudo   look in your home dir
<utnubuk> im just going to start writing it thanks for the help anyway man
<utnubuk> ok
<holycow> utnubuk: sorry about that dude
<holycow> just so tha tyou know
<holycow> oo has a feature to automatically save a backup copy
<bionic> its just got desktop
<holycow> you should turn tha ton
<holycow> its very helpfull
<holycow> utnubuk: how did you end up loosing it?
<utnubuk> i was using kword cuz oo doesnt work on tribe 3...
<intelikey> utnubuk haste makes waste,  and every hurry i get takes longer
<holycow> you opened the file from usb, started typing and then just pulled out the usb key?
<holycow> if so don't do that
<holycow> copy file to desktop and work on it there
<utnubuk> i took the disk out, went to my dad's mac that had a disk in, switched them without doing safely remove, and it replaced my files with dcim folders ....
<holycow> then copy rfile back
<holycow> aha
<holycow> did you have a copy of it on the other desktop?
<utnubuk> yeah but not the finished product, i still have to do another 8 pgs or so... im gonna go make some coffee
<holycow> :/ sorry to hear dude
<intelikey> yeah us all
<intelikey> patti's back,     not irish are you ?
<intelikey> patrick campbell    that sounds irish to me
<Scorpaen> scottish
<Scorpaen> ;)
<intelikey> oh close
<jtong> can someone help me with file permission problem?
<holycow> lol
<holycow> wars have been started over fewer words intelikey
<holycow> i DARE you to go to glasgow and say that
<holycow> hahaha
<intelikey> holycow and ended
<jtong> changed a file to belong under a group and changed permission to 770
<intelikey> what that ireland is close to scottland ?
<jtong> but user is still unable to access the file
<intelikey> jtong and the user is in the group ?
<holycow> both are highly nationalist and proud of their heritage ... saying they are close is like saying it's okay to be a newfie
<jtong> yes
<holycow> *giggle*
<jtong> i did groups <username>
<bionic> is there good crack tools for linux
<holycow> rofl
<holycow> what the hell?
<intelikey> well any ridgid nationalism is  kinda forign to me
<holycow> what are you talking about fool?
<holycow> on linux everything is free, what the  hell are you talking about?
<jtong> intelikey: is it because the system needs to read the group file somehow?
<bionic> ahhaha
<bionic> im talking about cracking tools
<bionic> tools to break into the cia
<bionic> hahaha
<bionic> jj guys
<holycow> oh yes lots
<holycow> like
<holycow> just do
<jtong> intelikey: i try to access it right after i added the user to the group
<holycow> apt-get install crack_the_cia
<holycow> and apt-get i-am-a-retard
<intelikey> jtong have to log out and back in for the group to be affective
<jtong> oh right
<jtong> i thought it reads it dynamically, i'm trying it now
<bionic> hahha
<holycow> glad you have a sense of humour :)
<jtong> intelikey: there is no command to update it so i dont have to log out?
<intelikey> jtong yeah  but i don't know it  off hand
<jtong> ok
<intelikey> hack dhs ?
<intelikey> do what ????
<intelikey> oh i see now.      duh.
* intelikey does   apt-get install sense-common
<intelikey> E: sense-common post installation script returns error code 255  incorrect ram type.
<jussi01> lol
<intelikey> :)
<jussi01> intelikey: its sense --common
<jussi01> :P
<intelikey> E: apt: package sense --common not found.
<jussi01> lol
<intelikey> common sense seems to be and uncommon thing in #kubuntu
* jussi01 goes to do some actual wwork...
<jussi01> intelikey: true
<intelikey> hey i'm not all "one liners"  and monolog ya know.
<jussi01> intelikey: ok, got a question for you
<jussi01> :P
<intelikey> shoot
<intelikey> nancy from tn is back   hello nancy
<intelikey> tn is close to ky
<jussi01> Im lazy, tell me where to change the font size in konq so it stays that way every start up. ctrl+mousewheel is good, but it doesnt stay....
<nancy> Well,  I managed to find the damn driver for the wireless...get's 3/4's of the way through the script and it bitches about not having kernel headers/sources.  And I KNOW I installed them.
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> poor nancy
* jussi01 hugs nancy
<intelikey> jussi01 possably ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/   i think the runtime config file in there will do that.   and there should be a way through  kcontrol  also.
<intelikey> in kcontrol > look & feel > fonts     iirc   i don't have kde installed so i can't check that
<jussi01> k
* jussi01 wonders what intelikeyis doing in here...
<intelikey> jussi01   ^    and see i'm not all "one liners"  and monolog
<jussi01> lol
<nancy> I can't find Kwallet inside kcontrol.  Anyone know EXACTLY where it is ?
<intelikey> just 99$
<intelikey> just 99%
<jussi01> lol, intelikey what were you saying? you want to give me 99$ ?
<intelikey> nancy no.  but privacy and security   come to mind
<scotty> Does kopete log chats, if so, where is that log?
<intelikey> jussi01 that's right,   and the bed is down the hall on the left   you are sleep walking again
<jussi01> nancy: is there a reason you dont just kill kwallet and save your session?
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: August 02 2007, 10:01:51 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Development Team in 12 hours 58 minutes
<jussi01> intelikey: bit early for beds dont you thinK?
<intelikey> then wake up.    :)
<jussi01> lol
<intelikey> give you $$ heh
<jussi01> intelikey: why doesnt gnash actually do anything....?
<intelikey> that i don't konw
<under2x> hey what would you guys use to convert a bunch of ogg files to mp3?
<under2x> like some kind of batch converter?
<intelikey> ogg2mp3  maybe ?
<dotz> i solved the gtp key error on fiesty by doing a apt-get upgrade first before apt-get update
<jussi01> !info ogg2mp3
<ubotu> Package ogg2mp3 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jussi01> hmmm
* jussi01 tries to think of an insult to throw at intelikey
<jussi01> nah, they are all lame...
<TheNo1Yeti> Is there some trick to getting dual monitors working with KDE that I'm just missing?  Every time I try to use the monitor administration panel to set it up when I restart the X server it just crashes and I have to restore from a backup xorg.conf file
<scotty> intelikey: Any idea how to make kopete log all chats? It looks like it only logged one line of one conversation in ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<crazy_bus> I got a new 1gb usb memory stick but for some reason konquror tells me it has 28gb's of binary text files on it for some reason.  So I was wondering how I could format it in kubuntu to get rid of them
<jussi01> scotty: you need to enable logging in the kopete settings
<Agent_bob> vorbis-tools
<scotty> jussi01: Where is that setting? I can't seem to find it.
<under2x> !info soundkonverter
<nancy> jussi01:   Probably because Kopete insists I use it every time it starts and kcontrol shows it's still running.  However,  adept shows that it's not installed in the first place.   :(
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 365 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<Agent_bob> crazy_bus carefull you aren't looking at an hd partition or something     scsi emulation making hda appear as sda    but formating   sudo mkfs.<type> /dev/<device>
<jussi01> nancy: have you tried ctrl+esc and killing it, then saving the session?
<Agent_bob> and you may want   mtools   if you want to format vfat
<crazy_bus> is vfat the default format type?
<Agent_bob> jussi01 kill kicker ?
<nancy> jussi01:   Doesn't show it running there either
<Agent_bob> crazy_bus vfat is fat16/32  which is what it probably had
<jussi01> Agent_bob: no, wallet
<jussi01> nancy: weird
<bionic> i heard linux is good for hacking
<crazy_bus> how do I use mtools as I need to make the format fat to work
<bionic> type sudo -
<Agent_bob> sure it is,  it's all open source so you can hack your whole system
<jussi01> nancy: kcontrol -> security and privacy -> kwallet
<nancy> jussi01:   Looking now
<bionic> is there good kiddie script for linux
<Agent_bob> bionic -i
<bionic> bionic -i
<jussi01> nancy there is an option there to turn it off
<Agent_bob> bionic yes it's installed it's called  /etc/sudoers
<Agent_bob> bionic it's sudo -i  not sudo -           like  su -
<jussi01> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
* Agent_bob considers the default sudoers a kiddie script 
<Agent_bob> or a root kit
<Agent_bob> is intelikey here ?     i'll hack him
<jussi01> !o4o | Agent_bob
<ubotu> Agent_bob: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Agent_bob> take that.
<mike__> Greets, everyone...
<mike__> Does anyone know if there's a way to run apt-cdrom noninteractively?
<Agent_bob> jussi01 and that applies how ?
* jussi01 slaps Agent_bob with "questionable legal activities" :P
* WhtWolfTeraDyne wonders how much damage in HP those words can actually do
<Agent_bob> jussi01 i'm sorry   i still missed it.       you do know i get all my warez at 127.0.0.1 dont you ?
<jussi01> Agent_bob: never mind...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> O_o;
<crazy_bus> is this the command I should use to format a usb disk to fat16 (which fat is more appopriate for a 1gb usb memory stick)sudo mkfs.vfat -F 16 -n instername /dev/sda1
<intelikey> crazy_bus yeah   assuming it has a partition.   some dont   and it would lack that trailing "1"
<crazy_bus> intelikey: I tried that but it says mkfs.vfat: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sda' (use -I if wanted)
<intelikey> crazy_bus yeah it will just add the switch
<intelikey> (use -I if wanted)
<intelikey> mkfs.vfat -I -F 16 -n instername /dev/sda
<intelikey> sudo that of course
<intelikey> super user do that of course
<crazy_bus> how do I tell if it worked.  I pressed enter but nothing seemed to happen
<intelikey> no error means no error
<jussi01> unix commands are like that, they only tell you when something goes wrong
<intelikey> or the command is an information command
<crazy_bus> so there's no way to tell when its finished formatting?
<intelikey> when the command prompt is back it's done
* jussi01 cries... i hate flashplugin non free
<intelikey> unless you added  &   then  you'll have to watch top  or something
<intelikey> type   fg    or what ever
<intelikey> but the format should have took about .8 seconds
<arun> jussi01: what's up
<jussi01> arun: its evil, always takes so fecking long to down load, they need a better server...
<intelikey> all it would have done is write two new file allocation tables and exited.
<jussi01> arun:
<jussi01>  1800K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 72%  368.17 B/s
<jussi01>  1850K .......... ....
<jussi01> arun: look at the speed....
<arun> ouch
<jussi01> and i have a fecking 10/10 connection
<intelikey> looks like some of my dl speeds
<intelikey> and i'm on dialup slowdem
<jussi01> lol
<intelikey> in the tee pea
<jussi01> hehhe
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> ... my laptop's CD drive has officially died. It'll spin up, but it won't read.
<intelikey> take it out and put it back in ?      maybe the connector...
<intelikey> don't know if you do that hot or not tho
<intelikey> i never have
<intelikey> that assumes removable drive bay
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> intelikey: it's an integrated cd drive, so I can't get to the connector. I was already going to send it in for repair due to some screen flicker, so this will just be one more reason. Maybe they'll finally replace it...
<jussi01> the sad thing is, there are bits where it looks like: 700K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 29%    1.12 MB/s
<intelikey> yah
<jussi01> WhtWolfTeraDyne: what brand of lappy?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> jussi01: eMachines M2352
<jussi01> k
<intelikey> jussi01 lots of throtteling  on the upstream end
<intelikey> i find that mostly on ta connections
<test> hey
<jussi01> ta connections?
<intelikey> test
<jussi01> hi test
<intelikey> transatlantic
<jussi01> intelikey: oh
<test> kubuntu is great thanks guys
<jussi01> :)
<intelikey> yeah it's big
<test> question
<intelikey> oh you mean good  ok..
<test> how good does wine work these days
<test> ?
<jussi01> test: depends what for
<intelikey> very well on what it works well on
<jussi01> for somethings, perfectly, others...welll....
<intelikey> still several things that wont run in it
<test> games not state of the art
<jussi01> test: what games?
<test> rfactor
<test> falcon 4.0
<test> vice city
<intelikey> http://www.winehq.org
<dotz> !image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dotz> !cdimage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdimage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !iso
<arun> yay i just got my official feisty fawn cd... in less than two weeks at that. very cool
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jussi01> test: rfactor doesnt work no.
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> What package do I need for the debuging symbols in the KDE crash handler?
<intelikey> kdelibs-dev is it ?    i'm not sure
<sdf> Wow, I've just had multiple kernel panics booting into kubuntu..,
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> intelikey: I have that. Still nothing. Hmmm...
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> !debug
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<intelikey> sdf kewl,   what's it panicing about ?   no root fs ?
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> There it is. gdb
<intelikey> maybe
<runlevelten> 3 kernel panics in a row, I think it's hardware tbh.
<imslow3r> look at my question :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3120243#post3120243
<runlevelten> The last one _really_ crapped out, which is a shame as I'd just started using kubuntu as my development platform (!)
<intelikey> runlevelten sounds more like initramfs to me...  but hey what do i know a bout a kernel picnic
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> well, that wasn't it. I guess I'll keep searching.
<pag> imslow3r, yup. just install new.db and it'll update
<pag> deb that is
<intelikey> runlevelten what were the panics about ?
<runlevelten> intelikey: nothing, apparently :\
<imslow3r> pag: ok I will try that
<intelikey> no message with the panic ?    that's not much to go on
<nancy> Ok folks...I managed to build my patch file to get my wireless working.  Please tell me how to proceed from here to patch the kernel please?  (feisty - kde 3.5.6)
<test> hmm none of my games will work properly
<runlevelten> oops, there we go again, different operating system too.
<runlevelten> great.
<boris_> i know this is a stupid question, but how do i set wallpaper in kde ? (dapper)
<pag> boris_, right click on desktop -> configure desktop
<intelikey> runlevelten ok that's not boot time panics then ?
<runlevelten> not only.
<boris_> pag ty very much
<runlevelten> great. This is my dev machine too, and I'm on a wing and a prayer til my next work. woo! :(
<intelikey> ok  i misunderstood you    yeah that's hardware then.    and probably thermal
<intelikey> find the hot spot
<runlevelten> I'm hoping it is. thermal I can fix
<sheldonc> the way stuff is mounted in /media/ ... im assuming that has something to do with udev rules or am i barking up the wrong tree?
<intelikey> could be drive  ram  cpu  of a connection on the board
<intelikey> sheldonc udev rules apply to the way udev makes and removes device nodes in /dev
<intelikey> and inserts and removes kernel modules
<intelikey> which apply to /dev/ as well
<sheldonc> intelikey: so the way things are dynamically mounted within /media/ for external devices is defined where?
<sheldonc> like, if i edit my fstab
<nzk> Can I use KDE4 on Kubuntu?
<intelikey> fstab will make them more static than dynamic
<sheldonc> intelikey: it wants an existing mount point, so i have to create a directory. but if i just shove in an external drive, it seems to create this mntpoint on the fly.
* runlevelten reproduces it.
<sheldonc> nzk: yes, but it isn't useful unless you're interested in development
<nzk> Well KDE3 is hideous
<sheldonc> nzk: but mostly stable :)
<intelikey> sheldonc right.   but the mountpoint matches the device   i.e.  /dev/sda1 mounted on /media/sda1     and i'm not sure what in kde is responcable for that
<sheldonc> hmmm
<test> anyone know how I can get the kde classic windows decoration?
<intelikey> test  kcontrol   themes  clasic
<test> thanks
<intelikey> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<intelikey> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<sheldonc> intelikey: actually it's a bit weirder than that, where it creates /media/VOLUMENAME, so my external drive is like /dev/sdax but is mounted as /media/EXTFAT32 for example. in any case if i figure it out ill let you know
<intelikey> sheldonc ok.   and btw   i think hald is involved so that might be a starting place
<intelikey> hal = hardware abstraction layer   (daemon)
<intelikey> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !dk
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<intelikey> !hello world
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello world - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nzk> intelikey: STOP PLAYING WITH THE BOT.
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dr_zhivago_29> does anybody know why I can't install libgk+2.0?
<dr_zhivago_29> or why amarok depends on it
<intelikey> !info libgk+2.0
<ubotu> Package libgk+2.0 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> hmmm bot went to sleep...
<dr_zhivago_29> i'm using gutsy and it breaks updates completly
<intelikey> !info libgk+2.0 gutsy
<test> intelikey:  I mean the real classic
<ubotu> Package libgk+2.0 does not exist in gutsy
<test> withoout the chrome thing
<test> the kde from teh 90's
<intelikey> test did you see the ubotu post that followed ?
<intelikey> !theme | test
<ubotu> test: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<test> yes
<test> but I can't find how to get the old style
<test> the old style you see  in some preview tabs
<intelikey> one could go in kcontrol > look and feel    and adjust everything there...  "build a theme that way"  i guess
<test> I tried
<test> it misses some stuff from the old gui
<intelikey> there was a theme for kde1 in there in hoary  did they remove it ?
<intelikey> that's only what     two years    why would it change...
<intelikey> eeeek.
<test> http://cnlart.web.cern.ch/cnlart/237/Pr/kfm.gif
<test> like this
<intelikey> that just goes to show you.   never get rid of old software,  you may want to revisit it some day.
<test> that old theme was pretty
<test> the ones after that are mostly hideous
<neusonce> guys im trying to usedvd 9 to 5  but it says mkisofs is missing  wh i try ot edit the preferences  then  when i try to convert it say at the end conversion error help
<intelikey> test that looks like kde classic to me.  but this is dapper and you probably have feisty
<intelikey> neusonce install mkisofs
<intelikey> neusonce in da package management tool  find  then install mkisofs cdrecord
<neusonce>  how do i install mkisofs ? i looked for it on adept manager
<test> yeah I have feisty but are you sure it is in dapper? since I tried kde some year ago and I couldn't find it either
<neusonce>  but to no avail
<intelikey> that's where it should be
<test> intelikey:
<intelikey> !find mkisofs
<ubotu> Found: mkisofs
<runlevelten> Now I have to wash up. Brain the size of a planet, and I still have to wash the coffee cups. Support plz.
<intelikey> !info mkisofs
<ubotu> mkisofs: Dummy transition package for genisoimage. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 0 kB, installed size 32 kB
<neusonce> ???
<pag> test, that theme looks like 'redmont'
<pag> test, maybe installing kdeartwork and kdeartwork-theme-window  will help?
<intelikey> there it is.    it's now a meta package and that looks like they are probably about to break things with that transition.
<intelikey> but oh well they'll fix them...
<test> no it is not redmond
<test> it is kde1 I think
<intelikey> pag they do look a lot alike don't they
<neusonce>  serioulsy  i f***ing  love you guys,  no where in the real world to people help you with out a reason
<pag> test, looks like I have "KDE Classic" too from those packages... maybe it's what you're looking for?
<neusonce>  i heart u guys
<test> kdeartwork and stuff?
<pag> test, yup
<test> the kde classic in default install is not the real classic that I mean
<intelikey> test oh  i may have just thought of part of what you were describing.   you can turn the affects all off and it helps a lot on the looks
<intelikey> neusonce what i do here i do out there  >>>------|>
<intelikey> but   welcome.
<balint> hiho, i need some help in xorg.conf
<test> intelikey: I already tried that
<balint> i'm using ati (fglrx) and i would like to connect my pc to TV
<pag> test, oh.. then maybe it's differet one..  they all look the same to mee tbh
<test> I can't understand why they have to make kde2 look older than kde1
<balint> "ForceMonitors" "crt1,tv"
<balint> now i have screen on my tv
<balint> but i would like to change from NTSC to PAL
<balint> how can i do that?
<balint> "TvStandard" "PAL-G" is it good?
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> call just came in, i have to take the shotgun and maglight for a walk,  back in a bit,   maybe!
<test> ah it is kalled kfm
<test> called
<test> on some blog people say it is teh most hideous thing
<test> they got no taste
<test> quartz comes pretty close too
<test> hmm no kfm is the kde file manager
<imslow3r> grrrrrr.....
<Lynoure> imslow3r: do you need help with something?
<imslow3r> now i'm stuck with buggy 2.0.0.4
<Lynoure> imslow3r: as opposed to be being stuck with the previous, also buggy, mozilla?
<imslow3r> the swiftweasel maintainer is still doing 2.0.0.6 in pre release, so the right package isent there
<imslow3r> i could go to 2.0.0.5 ... but why?
<imslow3r> cus im a complainer
<imslow3r> swiftweasel32-2.0.0.5_nocona-32bit_ubuntu-AMD64.deb i want the 2.0.0.6 veriton of this package :_0
<josef_> guys im interested in themes that is made by beryl project how can i install it
<test> ok played around with the crystal theme and I have something acceptable now
<imslow3r> its freaking cool, its a 64bit firefox with 32 bit dependencys and lybraries
<test> I mean played around with window decoration
<test> btw does anyone know if I can use the winkey + E
<test> to open Konquer
<TehLinuxN00B> Hello.
<runlevelten> test: if you want. set it in kcontrol as the shortcut
<balint> hi! I've connected my pc to TV successfully, but i have problem with videos. I can see only the video on my pc, and on tv there is a black rectagnle isntead of video. How can i fix it?
<balint> "DesktopSetup" "clone" -- if i change to "mirror", then it's working, but my pc has a 50Hz or so
<balint> I guess i should change TV to primary, and PC to secondary
<balint> but how can i do that in xorg.conf?
<balint> nobody can help in this problem? :S
<imslow3r> what kinda of video card do you have?
<imslow3r> people arn't paying attention its like relly early in the mourning :-0
<bauer> where do i find a developer version off ubuntu ?
<Lynoure> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<stolf> hi
<Lynoure> hmm, I think some of those links might still take you to a download
<bauer> is there an image to download anywhere with c++ and everythin installed ?
<stolf> so, I was just wondering, is it common to have lots of problems and programs (parts of kde) start crashing after upgrading from edgy to feisty through a dist upgrade?
<hangthedj> stolf: just keep dist-upgrade (ing) and when that doesn't work just apt-get upgrade.
<hangthedj> thats what i had to do.
<hangthedj> every time it fails, dist-upgrade again.
<hangthedj> for some reason, the upgrade is never smooth... i just upgraded a feisty ubuntu server to gutsy, and it took most the day.
<imslow3r> theres a proper && procedure on the ubuntu website somewhere about upgrades
<hangthedj> i think it says, edit your sources.list, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then sudo apt-get upgrade.  which really doesn't ever work.
<hangthedj> it will quit with errors, and then you have to reissue the command.
<mschiff> does anybody know what displayconfig.py from kde-guidance needs to get available resoltuins correctly?
<stolf> the dist upgrade worked with out any errors
<stolf> my problem now is things like the kde powermanager segfault
<imslow3r> somthing about force disable ACPI support?
<imslow3r> in your boot file as an option, thats all i remember.
<imslow3r> it relly depends on what kind of computer you have, I'm guessing
<imslow3r> maby a fresh install would fix it
<stolf> Its a laptop, so doing cpu scaleing and showing the battery usage is very much required
<imslow3r> is it an intel or AMD laptop?
<stolf> Intel P4
<stolf> its about 4 years old
<imslow3r> well I have herd, that intel hardware is going to do relly well with the new 2.6.23 kernel
<imslow3r> its in pre release stages right now, they sey it adds like up to an hour to your battry life
<stolf> Is that due to the new scheduler?
<imslow3r> I don't think it matters what type of intel chip you have either
<imslow3r> no, it has to do with a new open source intel program that tells you how much power each process is taking up
<stolf> ah, yes I have seen that
<imslow3r> i wish software development was quicker :-) ;p
<stolf> heh, true
<MaTiAz> I wish it was easier to do something useful :(
<stolf> thats even more true
<stolf> I wish that thing took as long as the first estimation. I hate things being more complicated than they seem
<MaTiAz> yeah
<stolf> btw, do any of you know a lot about NFS?
* runlevelten points at the need for documentation, translation and minor bugfixing in many Free software projects :)
<stolf> I am having some bizarre problems with it
<MaTiAz> Hmm, maybe I should check out if I can translate some software :)
<runlevelten> can you do french to english? there's a video collection manager in the repos that I *think* is French only.
<runlevelten> check it's not just packaging error before you work on it though, heh.
<MaTiAz> runlevelten: heh, nope, sorry, konwing only what je t'aime means won't help :)
<MaTiAz> I was mainly thinking about English to Finnish :)
<runlevelten> tbh, most of it seemed obvious, but I'd not the time to do it
<MaTiAz> :)
<runlevelten> stolf: what sort of problems?
<MaTiAz> he's gone :D
<runlevelten> doh
<test> why is there no default startmenu item for kcontrol?
<imslow3r> why do i touchabag?
<phimic> hi all
<zmasken> hm, I have a strange little problem, I can't boot the live CD regularly, because that gives me a kernel panic, but if I edit out the quiet boot it starts normally, its the same if I install it, but it won't boot regular, I have to start in recovery mode..?
<imslow3r> try the alternate CD?
<nicolai_> zmasken: do a memory check?
<imslow3r> the alternate CD is for people that the live CD dose not work
<zmasken> nicolai_ its done, guess I could try the alternate CD
<zmasken> but I can get it to install by removing quiet boot
<zmasken> and when it is installed I have to go recovery mode to get it to start
<imslow3r> but dose it start?
<zmasken> else it just freezes and flashes caps lock/scroll lock
<zmasken> the live CD?
<imslow3r> i mean after the install?
<zmasken> in recovery mode, not regular
<arash__> so your Kubuntu isn't insatalled correctly?
<zmasken> I can't see why it should'nt be
<arash__> you have to go in recovery mode all the time to start a session?
<Assid> heya
<zmasken> yeah
<imslow3r> recovery mode only has the most important services running, i gather everything els is not working?
<Assid> err.. would a geforce fx 5200 work well with beryl ? or do you think it would lag?
<phimic> is Kubuntu Gutsy ready for productive working?
<zmasken> imslow3r: everything else? I can only choose between my XP-boot and kubuntu regular and recovery
<zmasken> if I choose recovery I can start with startx
<arash__> phimic . from my little experience, You have to have a computer that is somewhat old to get the features working :p... Unless you want to configure a lot before you get things working.
<zmasken> it feels like I could get it to but regular if I removed the quiet boot, as that's what I have to do to get the live CD starting, but I remove the quiet boot in GRUB but it still gives a black screen with caps-/scroll lock flashing
<zmasken> but = boot
<arash__> Hi guys, when i press on the volume-adjust-keys on my keyboards, it says Kmix isn't running, but it does!
<nicolai_> arash__: Have you tried killing kmix and opening it again?
<arash__> nicolai_ yea :(
<phimic> arash__: thank u for answer, are u persian?
<phimic> i have a 64bit platform but i read in forums that the x86 version should be better
<rami> i hate kde-su. when there are updatres availiable it prompts me for password everytime, same is everytime i open adeot-installation, any way to ignore?
<kameron> woohoo! first beta of KDE 4.0 released :-)
<pag> kameron, do you have link to the announcement?
<kameron> pag, http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0-beta1.php
<pag> ty :)
<kameron> i miss kde. i've been in the xfce world on this old laptop for too long.
<MaTiAz> I didn't like XFCE at all
<buck> i am back to the godz ..
<buck> can i get a bit of assist
<buck> please
<pag> !ask | buck
<ubotu> buck: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kameron> MaTiAz, it's not super, but does a good job on old hardware. i'd prefer to use ICEWM but it's kinda old.
<buck> ^5 okay .. thank you .. well i am trying to install a style
<buck> domino ..
<kameron> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php ..... kubuntu kde 4.0 packages are rolled out.
<buck> heres what it reads..
<buck> Configure Style
<buck>  Domino (THIS THEME DEPENDS ON DOMINO.YOU HAVE TO INSTALL IT FIRST)
<buck>  Copy the scheme files(Domino_versionrc) located in the Style/Domino folder to /YOUR_HOME/.qt/ then
<buck>     Go to KDE Control Center>Style
<buck>     Choose Domino style then click configure next to it to bring up the domino configurator
<buck>     Go to load/Save tab (You should be able to see six entries)
<buck>      Choose any one of the schemes then press Load Config
<mrjono> I was advised to run memtest because I was having reocurring segmentation faults(core dumps), however memtest ran for 24 hours with no errors...does anyoneone have any other suggestions to what might be cause the problem?
<pag> buck, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Domino+Kubuntu+package?content=52864
<mrjono> causing*
<kameron> mrjono, what's the problem exactly?
<mrjono> i usually notice it with firefox
<mrjono> it just stops working
<pag> mrjono, which kubuntu & kernel versions?
<mrjono> and if i try to load it in the terminal it gives me a segmentation fault (core dump)
<mrjono> i intalled kubuntu over ubuntu feisty fawn
<buck> ^4 so i huold be able to double click this and a way she gose
<mrjono> installed*
<mrjono> it's 7.04?
<kameron> mrjono, have you tried updating firefox? there was an update yesterday i think.
<pag> buck, pretty much, yeah.
<buck> thank you .. you rock
<buck> hmm .. didnt install
<pag> buck, any error msgs?
<mrjono> kameron: it's not just firefox...it also happens to multimedia applications such as vlc, amarok, movie player
<buck> i typed kde-style-domino_0.4-1_i386.deb and nothing happened..
<kameron> mrjono, what's your hardware setup/
<pag> !deb | buck
<ubotu> buck: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<buck> says command not found..
<buck> .. okay . will try that
<kameron> buck, dpkg -i xxx.deb
<buck> duh .. thats what it is..
<MaTiAz> :)
<buck> i am very new to this
<buck> i did get DOOM 3 installed
<buck> very nice
<kameron> buck, we're all new at some point.
<buck> now i am customizing desktop
<buck> i am so impressed with Linux .
<MaTiAz> buck: Same here when I started using Kubuntu :)
<buck> does anyone know any good MIDI programs
<pag> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<buck> that i can connect my keyboard to
<mrjono> kameron: Lanparty NF4, AMD 3800 X2, 2 gigs kingston ram, Radeon X850XT, Radeon X700, and 7 random hard drives
<kameron> mrjono,  :( makes my hardware look bad. we have the same board though.
<pag> buck, rosegarden4 maybe?  I'm not sure though...
<MaTiAz> mrjono: Are you sure it's not overheating?
<buck> okay .. thats what i found too ..
<mrjono> kameron: i also have a raid controller and X-fi that are not currently in use
<kameron> mrjono, hmmmm.. i don't know what to tell you. you're on feisty?
<buck> but no package installer .. for it .. but that part of learning ... hahhah .. i love it
<kameron> mrjono, can you run firefox from terminal and pastebin the dump?
<mrjono> kameron: i have a termaltake armour case with liquid colling...my processesor temps are fine
<mrjono> it just says "Segmentation Fault (core dump)"
<tapsin> selam
<kameron> mrjono, ... hmm i'll look into that for you.
<mrjono> is there a way to retreive more then that?
<mrjono> kameron: cool...it has me stumped...i'll bbl i have to go to work
<meglen> hello there
<kameron> mrjono, alright i gotta sleep eventually but i'll send you a note later
<pag> hi meglen :)
<meglen> what program do u suggest to type a picture. So that u don't basically draw but u type. Like this: http://frojnd.net/skull
<mrjono> kameron: thanks bud
<ryuho-tablet> i have a Tablet PC with 1.1GH CPU, 1GB of ram...  can it handle Kubuntu?
<pag> meglen, any texteditor should work..
<Linux_Galore> another buy another day on Kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> s/buy/bug/
<pag> ryuho-tablet, sure, easily :)
<Linux_Galore> actually Kubuntu Gutsy
<meglen> pag: yes but I mean txt editor.. that's a lot of hand work.. Isn't there any program that converts what I draw into typing picture ?
<ryuho-tablet> really now.. that's pretty cool.. I should look into what's the advantage of being kubuntu (i just installed ubuntu)
<Linux_Galore> ryuho-tablet: much of a muchness really, I prefer Kubuntu because I dont like the file manager in Gnome and Amarok works really well with my ipod
<kameron> mrjono, firefox is a gtk thing if i remember.
<aldin> is there some .pdf book for k/ubuntu? (handbook etc)
<bastid_raZor> Linux_Galore, install konquerer on Ubuntu.. also amarok on ubuntu
* Linux_Galore notes that Technically KDE now has two file managers now ie Dolphin
<Linux_Galore> bastid_raZor: yeah, but then there are lots of little things that are missing in Gnome, ie all the advanced little window toys
<TheRealInsane> Can anybody tell me what file to edit to edit the boot manager?
<ryuho-tablet> Oh ya that reminds me
<ryuho-tablet> I have 2 copies of the boot options
<bastid_raZor> install kubuntu-desktop? i have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop which is needed to run applications from both
<ryuho-tablet> I think something went wrong during hibernating.. does anytong know
<ryuho-tablet> how to fix my messed up boot options?
<TheRealInsane> Maybe you could try seeing if they're really there twice in the boot options config file
<ryuho-tablet> how would i take a look at the boot config file?
<Linux_Galore> TheRealInsane: /boot//grub/menu.lst
<TheRealInsane> Lemme see
<Linux_Galore> ryuho-tablet: ?? boot config file
<Linux_Galore> ryuho-tablet:  grub->upstart->desktop
<ryuho-tablet> wow i see copies
<ryuho-tablet> I should probably delete one of them
<Linux_Galore> ryuho-tablet: no they may be backups
<ryuho-tablet> well there's one for normal boot
<ryuho-tablet> then one for recovery
<ryuho-tablet> ...and theres a carbon copy of those two right after that
<stdin> that's normal
<Linux_Galore> thats right
<Linux_Galore> ryuho-tablet: normal
<pag> ryuho-tablet, are you sure they're not different kernel-versions?
<stdin> ryuho-tablet: make sure they are the SAME, look at the versions
<ryuho-tablet> i know.. im looking at everything, including boot options
<ryuho-tablet> oh wait
<kristina> hi, how can I watch .mht crap saved with ie7?
<ryuho-tablet> lol you are right, initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic
<ryuho-tablet> one is 15 and one is 16
<stdin> kristina: if you want help with IE ask in ##windows
<pag> kristina, "kmhtconvert - mht to war file converter"
<ryuho-tablet> so if kernel versions are different.. i should keep both just in case?
<pag> ryuho-tablet, yup.
<pag> ryuho-tablet, it's always good to have at least one older version just in case
<kameron> ryuho-tablet, ALWAYS. things go down hill at times.
<TABASCO> I have a problem with the Konqueror, I installed the WLAN driver of the Fritz!USB WLAN Stick today, and with the wireless connection Konqueror is not able to open HTTP pages. FTP workes fine and Firefox can open HTTP. I'm nearly sure, that it has anything to do with the proxy, but I have no idea what. Anyone an idea?
<ryuho-tablet> wow my external keyboared just decided to not work
<pag> TABASCO, might be the problem with the knetworkmanager... try disabling it
<ryuho-tablet> onboard key sucks
<TABASCO> pag: Just close or remove?
<stdin> TABASCO: the KDE proxy settings are accessed in System Settings > Network Settings > Proxy
<ryuho-tablet> onscreen**
<pag> TABASCO, or if you use proxy you should configure it in kde too..
<TABASCO> stdin: I know where to configure, but I have no idea how.
<TABASCO> YOU ARE RIGHT!
<TABASCO> Damn
<TABASCO> I'm so stupid
<TABASCO> It was the Knetworkmanager!
<TABASCO> arrggh...
<kristina> pag: that worked, thank you very much
<Linux_Galore> kristina: mht isnt a media file its just an all in one html archive file , just rename the file filename.eml and open it with firefox
<pag> kristina, np :)
<ryuho-tablet> does anyone know how to fix a wacom problem?
<ryuho-tablet>  My right click (with pen) is registering on the computer as a middle click... how would i change that
<Linux_Galore> ryuho-tablet: not to sound padentic , google.com/linux
<TABASCO> Thank you, and bye
<malik__> i heard that compiz will be installed by default in kubuntu 7.10..................is it true?
<Linux_Galore> malik__: nope
<stdin> ryuho-tablet: I don't use wacom, so I don't know. but take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WacomTroubleshooting and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<Linux_Galore> malik__: should be easy to activate though
<ryuho-tablet> thanks :)
<malik__> Linux_Galore: thats a bummer, that mean we still will need to tweak alot get it to work;(
<malik__> Linux_Galore: i tried installing on 7.04 and all the windows boredr disappeared
<Linux_Galore> malik__: well there are two issues, 1. most people dont have the hardware grunt anyway 2. compiz-fussion only just recenlty meged
<Linux_Galore> marged*
<Linux_Galore> merged*
<Linux_Galore> grr
<malik__> Linux_Galore: thats fair enuf i guess, one has to have hardware ......... which video card would you recommend?
<Linux_Galore> malik__: I actually got it working, super unstable for me
<Linux_Galore> malik__:  new Intel stuff should work or nvidia gf 6200 or better
<Linux_Galore> some people have gpt ati cards working but I always seem to get issues
<Linux_Galore> got*
<stdin> ATI make horrible drivers for Linux, it's just a fact you have to deal with (and bug them about)
<Linux_Galore> stdin: Im thinking compiz-fussion and kde 4.1  will be about the right time
<stdin> Linux_Galore: you'll have to wait a while for kde 4.x in kubuntu yet (as default anyway)
<ryuho-tablet> in xorg.conf, is there a specific line of code i can change to switch middle and right mouse button?
<Linux_Galore> stdin: I noticed kde4 stuff leaking into my install
<Linux_Galore> stdin: on Gutsy
<buck> that workd thanks agian guys,,
<buck> sorry i didnt than you earlier ..
<amay> .
<stdin> Linux_Galore: yeah, but that's the alpha 2 packages
<buck> thank
<buck> just was setting up desktop
<Dragnslcr> KDE4 beta should be available by the time 7.10 is released
<Linux_Galore> stdin: the new login screen in Gutsy is a bit too gay for me
<pag> Dragnslcr, first beta got released today ;)
<stdin> still, there will be no KDE 4 desktop by default until at least 9.04
<Dragnslcr> The version installed by default will still be KDE3 for a while
<amay> omg wo bin ich hier gelandet :D
<Dragnslcr> pag- really? sweet
<Linux_Galore> stdin: ?? you mean 8.04
<Dragnslcr> I want to check it out
<TheRealInsane> What's the german kubuntu channel?
<pag> Dragnslcr, I've heard gutsy will have rc1 as installation option
<Linux_Galore> oops sorry 8.10
<pag> !de | TheRealInsane
<ubotu> TheRealInsane: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stdin> Linux_Galore: umm, 8.10 actually
<Dragnslcr> Linux_Galore- I think that 8.04 is an LTS version, so they're sticking with KDE3
<TheRealInsane> amay: Les dir das durch
<Dragnslcr> Or so I've heard mentioned
<Dragnslcr> (I know 8.04 is LTS)
<amay> danke
<Linux_Galore> shame because by 8.04 kde stable 4.1 will be out
<Dragnslcr> pag- nice. I didn't know if there would be an RC in time or not. Not sure exactly what KDE4's schedule looks like right now
<stdin> Linux_Galore: I'm sure there will be packages on kubuntu.org for us
<pag> Dragnslcr, http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule :)
<Dragnslcr> pag- quick question, since you seem to know about it. If I install KDE4 (alpha2 or beta), and something goes wrong, will I be able to uninstall it and have KDE3 still work?
* Linux_Galore is having a love hate relationship with gutsy
<stdin> Dragnslcr: it's installed along side kde3x
<pag> Dragnslcr, probably... it doesn't touch kde3-stuff at all
<fdoving> Dragnslcr: yes. you can select at login-time, which version you want.
<Dragnslcr> Nice
<Dragnslcr> I'll probably check it out when beta1 hits the repository
<Linux_Galore> yeah, when you login you can select the kde4 desktop, I would use another user account though
<pag> Dragnslcr, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php ;)
<stdin> you *can* use the same account, KDE4 settings are separated from KDE3x
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I saw someone else mention that. I'll have to remember to clone my home directory
<stdin> Dragnslcr: you don't have to
<Linux_Galore> stdin: I know but I dont want to trash my admin home directory
<Dragnslcr> pag- bah, I just looked at kubuntu.org, and it isn't on the front page
<Dragnslcr> stdin- yeah, but extra backups never hurt
<Linux_Galore> anway Im going to read the news, Ive been so busy all day I havent seen anything yet
<minus> I was wondering if anyone knew the secret to getting the dell 6400/e1505 media buttons to work in k
<Minataku> minus: Voodoo
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> I'm not sure
<Minataku> I'd ask ubotu but I don't know what to ask
<TheRealInsane> !imwheel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imwheel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<minus> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<TheRealInsane> Hmm. I found this internet site once where it explained how to use buttons 4,5,6,7 on the mouse
<TheRealInsane> But I can't find it anymore..
<Minataku> That's easy
<TheRealInsane> It was some sort of !something search
<Dragnslcr> !info imwheel
<TheRealInsane> !search imwheel
<ubotu> imwheel: program to support non-standard buttons on new mice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0pre12-7 (feisty), package size 79 kB, installed size 268 kB
<ubotu> Found:
<TheRealInsane> !find imwheel
<ubotu> Found: imwheel
<Minataku> He wants media buttons
<Minataku> Like on a keyboard
<minus> well
<minus> on the front of the laptop i found the changes to make to xorg.conf
<minus> but now cant find them
<minus> I literally gedited it
<TheRealInsane> I installed imwheel, started it, but now what?
<minus> pasted and it worked
<TheRealInsane> I can't seem to access it's settings
<Dragnslcr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<TheRealInsane> That was the link I was searching for, thanks
<luca__> hi all
<familiaok> hi guys =)
<familiaok> i got a problem
<pag> !ask | familiaok
<ubotu> familiaok: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<familiaok> i've installed kubuntu 64
<familiaok> and i need to install the macromedia flash for firefox
<pag> !flash64 | familiaok
<ubotu> familiaok: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<familiaok> hum =)
<familiaok> tks
<familiaok> i'm gonna see
<familiaok> and the rmvb... how do i install it?
<pag> rmvb?
<familiaok> real media codecs
<TheRealInsane> !rmvb64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<familiaok> shit
<su-hoens`rZ> so i bought a mobo that said it had raid, but it has ata raid, not sata raid. So now i have 4 500gb hds with no raid... anyone have any suggestions for how to format the partition table?
<pag> familiaok, looks like there are instructions for real player on that flash-site too
<pag> familiaok, and please watch your language here.
<familiaok> ok
<familiaok> i'm sorry
<buck> anyone kno how to instal the crystal windeco
<pag> buck, it's installed by default iirc
<buck> or the deb package location
<buck> cool cool ..
<buck> where is Kcontrol window at
<buck> or module
<pag> buck, alt+f2 and type: kcontrol
<pag> if crystal isn't installed, then install it, package is kwin-style-crystal  (but as I said, I have a feeling it's there already)
<buck> again .. thank you so much ..
<buck> if i havent thanked you already
<buck> how do i know if its here
<pag> buck, kcontrol -> appearance -> window decorations -> crystal
<whyhankee> buck: in konsole type: sudo apt-get install kwin-style-crystal
<whyhankee> it will install it or tell you it's already installed
<buck> yep .. i am set on it
<buck> right on pag .. you the man
<pag> heh :) thanks
<su-hoens`rZ> is there a softraid option anywhere in the install process?
<pag> su-hoens`rZ, not in desktop-install afaik... maybe in alternate-cd?
<su-hoens`rZ> ugh
<su-hoens`rZ> ok
<su-hoens`rZ> thanks :>
<pag> su-hoens`rZ, I'm not sure... so don't thank me before you got it all working ;)
* genii sips a coffee
<boris_> hey people
<boris_> i installed a theme in kde
<boris_> but
<boris_> taskbar and kmenu and such arent affected by it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas All :)
<pag> boris_, could you be more specific.. what do you mean by 'theme' style or a colourscheme?
<pag> hey BluesKaj :)
<boris_> colourscheme
<BluesKaj> hey pag :)
<boris_> pag : it's a colourcheme
<pag> boris_, hmm.. try restarting kicker maybe? ( dcop kicker default restart )
<boris_> aha ok
<boris_> but for info
<afd_> what's the name of ubuntu's restricted drivers manager? how do I call it (from command line)?
<boris_> applications and desktop icons are black
<pag> afd_, restricted-manager iirc
<boris_> pag its still not working
<afd_> pag: ah, didn't have it installed, that's why I couldn't find it. Thanks!
<pag> boris_, hmm.. post a screenshot of the issue somewhere
<boris_> where
<pag> boris_, ie. http://imageshack.us
<familiaok> i got another question... is there any way of execute programs than needs of sudo's passwod?
<boris_> ok
<familiaok> i want no password if it's possible
<miles> why
<pag> familiaok, it's possible, but *highly* not reccomended
<wers> at this point in time, is Gutsy more stable than Debian Unstable?
<miles> debian sid is mad crazy unstable
<miles> u kno?
<BluesKaj> wers, not the place to ask
<buck> has anyone heard of a virtual world called THERE
<familiaok> pag: ok ;\
<BluesKaj> al you'll get is opinions , not a consensus :(
<familiaok> how can i execute programs in boot time?
<pag> familiaok, trust me; in the end it's far easier to type password couple times a day, than dealing with issues that can be caused when disabling passwd
<BluesKaj> buck , google it
<pag> familiaok, at the boot or at login?
<BluesKaj> familiaok, you'll get used to it
<familiaok> pag, boot
<familiaok> because here i need by "ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0"
<familiaok> to connect my adsl
<familiaok> and pppd executes in boot time
<familiaok> i just need to execute ifconfig before "pon dsl-provider"
<BluesKaj> if you want the autologin , if something foes wrong with X you won't get back in due to the fact that you're locked out by the autologin ...it happened tome and it's not easy getting back
<boris_> pag : http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3379/screenshotfr3.th.png
<boris_> hope its ok
<pag> boris_, post the link to the picture, not the thumbnail
<boris_> omg
<boris_> pag : http://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotfr3.png
<su-hoens`rZ> sigh
<boris_> excuse me, im doing this first time
<pag> boris_, but judging from that your problem is kicker's background rightclick on kicker -> configure panel -> appearance
* genii thinks about User_Alias NOPWGRP=<username>  and  then NOPWGRP = NOPASSWD: ALL  entry in the /etc/sudoers  ...
<pag> genii, doesn't sound safe :)  I'd understand allowing only certain apps to be run without a password, but allowing *all* :O
<boris_> how do i make it to match my colorscheme ?
<boris_> colorize to match desktop colorscheme
<boris_> reght
<boris_> right*
<boris_> but it doesnt
<pag> boris_, you can try that.. or just aplly a differet (darker) background
<boris_> that doedtn work
<boris_> do i have to restart kde maybe ?
<boris_> wait a sec please
<msingh> hi .. i think my laptop's display resolution isnt quite right. it seems blurry. any tips on getting it right?
<Chousuke> msingh: do you have an intel graphics chip?
<msingh> Chousuke, yes i do
<Chousuke> msingh: there is a resolution tool for intel in the repos
<Chousuke> msingh: can't remember the game though
<genii> pag: You can also use the Cmnd_Alias = <exact command here>   for specified users no passwd
<boris_> it wont work !!!
<Chousuke> name*
<savetheWorld> msingh: try to find out what the native resolution of the lcd is.  You're trying to use finer resolution than its dots are naturally sized for. (or you have lousy fonts)
<pag> boris_, apply that background: http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/1356/blackqh8.png
<msingh> savetheWorld, ubuntu has it at 1200x800 ... im not sure what the native res is
<pag> boris_, for the kicker I mean.
<Chousuke> msingh: it should be listed in whatever manual you have
<savetheWorld> msingh: 1200x800?  thats not typical hardware resolutiuon
<familiaok> is there any graphic tool that connect on internet (by adsl) ?
<Chousuke> msingh: you could also test different resolutions
<familiaok> qt is preference
<savetheWorld> msingh: in fact thats not a typical resolution at all
<buck> KDE 4.0 is out .. yes
<msingh> savetheWorld, the screen is a 14.1" WXGA CyrstalBrrite LCD
<runlevelten> 1280x960 perhaps?
<ubuntu> hey all
<boris_> thank u very much, pag
<pag> buck, umm... no it's not. 1st beta is..
<savetheWorld> runlevelten: yeah thats more normal
<bionic> hey
<buck> ahhh.. cool ..
<bionic> remember me
<bionic> noob
<bionic> im the noob
<buck> so wait for it to become stable ..
<bionic> new to linux
<bionic> guess what
<savetheWorld> butr I dont know what WXGA typically supports yet. too new.
<bionic> i just got steam working with fonts
<bionic> FUCK OATh
<buck> Steam works in linux.. oh yeah
<runlevelten> !language
<bionic> woops sorry for the langauge
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bionic> :(
<bionic> just so excited
<bionic> :)
<runlevelten> steam is fine in Linux.
<TheRealInsane> bionic: You'll never be as noob as me
<buck> ... oh yeah
<Galleon> hi all people :)
<TheRealInsane> Iam2noob4u
* runlevelten should know, tbh.
<msingh> runlevelten, should i modify the X configuration file?
<runlevelten> msingh: I've just joined - what's the issue?
<msingh> runlevelten, basically i've got a blurry display and i suspect it is because my screen hasn't been configured correctly
<miles> msingh wants to run steam on linux
<runlevelten> well first things first, can you use krandrtray to adjust it to a res that's less uncomfortable for you to work with?
<runlevelten> Blurry screens hurt eyes.
<msingh> i have three options: 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480
<bionic> im the best linux hacker
<runlevelten> right, whack it on 1024x768, and presumably the ick should stop for now.
<bionic> i got steam to work
<bionic> fuck yeah
<bionic> sorry
<bionic> i mean yeah !
<runlevelten> !language | bionic
<ubotu> bionic: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<msingh> ok, let me try that.
<familiaok> hey
<bionic> do i neeed to set my gfx drivers
<bionic> ive already went to system display
<familiaok> answer me, please
<bionic> and put nviida in
<bionic> is that all i need to do
<CarinArr> hey.. i have a smbfs mounted to my laptop. the router just had an episode and i lost my connection, am now connected back but i can't unmount/remount the samba share on the server, says "device busy". any one know how to fix it?
<msingh> runlevel, ok, i think the problem is that it was using 1024x768 and not 1200x800
<msingh> it's a wide screen thingy
<savetheWorld> msingh: so it was already at 1024x768?
<savetheWorld> and thats what looked fuzzy?
<msingh> savetheWorld, nod
<msingh> but i cannot select 1200x800 from the utility
<genii> who was asking about how to exclude packages from update?
<savetheWorld> msingh: so the 1200x800 is the native lcd resolution?
<genii> Anyhow something about it here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/42178
<msingh> savetheWorld, that's what i suspect, yeah
<savetheWorld> hmm.
<msingh> xorg.conf has it set at that too
<msingh> sorry, 1280x800 not 1200x800
<msingh> is there a way to query X for what the current resolution is?
<savetheWorld> msingh: i believe so but I cant remember what it is. :-(
<msingh> ive checked /var/log/xorg.0.log and it was set to that
<msingh> but......
<msingh> the virtual size is 1024x768
<msingh> so that must be the problem..
<yotux> How can I change the resolution for the ussplash screen?
<msingh> whats the best way to install intel drivers?
<yotux> msingh:  are they in the repos?
<msingh> yotux, not sure
<yotux> msingh:  The frist thing that I would do is check the repo.
<yotux> msingh:  I am assuming these are graphics drivers?
<bionic> why has counter strike source stopped updating on 47 percent
<msingh> yotux, yes. sorry. intel gma 950
<yotux> msingh:  forum link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302374
<msingh> yotux, i think it worked!
<msingh> thanks guys. installing the driver did the trick :)
<msingh> it's my sisters laptop.. she got it a few months ago. it was running vista and was so intolerably slow.. i tried installing XP but couldnt get XP drivers. And ubuntu just worked.. (except for the display) -- but that was easy to solve :D
<harmental> hey guys..have you tried upgrading to kde 3.5.7?
<sudeep> any way to add "Computer" icon on desktop .. like on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> yup, harmental check  http://www.kde.org
<harmental> BluesKaj: wow! 87 upgradeable packages....i have to try that....
<harmental> here i goooo
<Ryuho-tablet> lawl
<Ryuho-tablet> what's the advantage of not using gentoo'
<sudeep> any way to add "Computer" icon on desktop .. like on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> kde4 beta release today , yet it's called 3.92
<Soulwarp> :o
<rjb> argh, the error message in my kernel log says i should try option irqpoll
<rjb> but when i try that option the kernel won't even boot:(
<llutz> rjb: that's why it says "try" not "use" ;)
<rjb> ok, except that without it my ethernet card doesn't work
<rjb> the driver seems to be bugging out
<Carnage\> llutz: Very nice sarcastical answer! :)
<Carnage\> s/al//
<rjb> that's what the error message i mentioned is about
<llutz> scnr
<rjb> bottom line: no combination of options makes my eth0 work :(
<rjb> (and that really sucks needless to say)
<demarcsek> hi all
<bbeck> Hello, I noticed that KDE4 Beta 1 was just released to Kubuntu backports, and I was wondering if I install it, do I just get another desktop option in KDM, or do I have to do something special to use it?
<demarcsek> i need some help...i use a Lenovo 3000 N100 laptop, but i could not find Linux driver for the integrated camera...
<Daisuke_Ido> <Ryuho-tablet> what's the advantage of not using gentoo' <--- you don't lose many many hours out of your life compiling your entire system.
<demarcsek> i've searched it on the Lenovo's official site, but i could not find:(
<nicolai_> rjb: what wireless card are you using?
<Ryuho-tablet> hm
<demarcsek> can anybody help me?
<Ryuho-tablet> would i be able to ""upgrade"" from normal ubuntu to xubuntu
<rjb> nicolai_: i do not have a problem with my wifi, it's working
<Ryuho-tablet> i mean kubuntu
<rjb> it's the wired eth that's broken
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not upgrading, just installing the extra packages
<Daisuke_Ido> aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<rjb> btw isn't it funny, to have working wifi but broken wired ethernet
<Insane`KDE> Oh lord. I NEED to play WoW!!! Aaaaah Attack of Linux!!
<rjb> the card is:
<nicolai_> rjb: quite ironic, yes
<rjb> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)
<rjb> according to lspci
<rjb> needless to say, it worked w/o a glitch in edgy
<Insane`KDE> Somebody help me. I can't get enough of Linux and it's uber-1337 awesomeness but I also can't live without Windows and it's Windows-only stuff
<nicolai_> !ask | Insane`KDE
* Dr_willis wonders if hes the only one that finds most MMORPGS rather tedious.
* miles thinks fps > mmo
* Dr_willis thinks IRC >>>>> games
<Dr_willis> :)
<miles> pwn
* Dr_willis is a level 10 tech support.
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis crafts some more factoids to level up his bot skill.
<miles> haha
<Dr_willis> I do have a LordOFtheRings Account. Aint played in a month+ however.
<Dr_willis> but my brother is playing on my account.
<micman> !lamp
<rajkumarv> hi
<buck> me again
<buck> call me stupid
<Soulwarp> i used to play anarchy online a while back
<buck> but whats going on with MIDI
<buck> why cant i get midi playback
<Roey> hi all
<buck> how does one get the MIDI working?
<Dr_willis> you could use some midi-emulaoitr that would convert the midi to wav
<Dr_willis> I cant recall ever playing midi files under linux.
<Dr_willis> !midi
<buck> .. well .. its more than that .. i have a  e49 keyboard...
<rjb> Dr_willis: timidity is the word
<buck> and rosegarden
<micman> tell me how to connect web page and mysql
<rjb> aptitude show timidity
<Dr_willis> i would say  time to do some research on google. and the forums, and the linux music/audio web sites then.
<buck> yeah.. but i want hardware midi not software . i am
<buck> i am studying deep..
<miles> speaking backwards u r
<Dr_willis> what sound card do ya have?
<buck> if i can get this working .. no more windows for me
<buck> i have built in ..
<Dr_willis> laptop?
<dieff> !de
<buck> no .. nvidia chipset
<Dr_willis> Might be worth while to go buy a pci sound card. in fact that MIGHT be needed to get it working right.
<Dr_willis> but ive no personal experience with the nvidia sound card/sets or midi sutff.
<Dr_willis> Just what i 'hear' in here.
<buck> yeah .. will make a trip to fry's perhaps..
<buck> see what the forums say ..
<Dr_willis> Dont get a Creatiuve XiFi
<Dr_willis> they are lacking in linux support at this time
<buck> .. no ... i am not wealthy . i will see what the cheapest card is
<buck> that linux supports
<Dr_willis> cheapest might not work. ;)
<Dr_willis> I got an Audigy2zs that i like.
<buck> cool.. maybe i can get a low price live
<elite101> ahh im having problems with my sound
<Dr_willis> I dont recall any issues with the wifes cheaper SBlive24 either.
<Dr_willis> It was a  $25 card.
<buck> yeah ..
<Dr_willis> but ive not tried the midiport/stuff on any of them
<buck> well midi is usb
<buck> i have a usb keyboard
<elite101> my card wont work in my computer i switched from a mobo with on board sound to one that doesnt got an old creative ISA slot card and it still shows the X on kmix
<Daisuke_Ido> finally broke down and ordered a smaller laptop than i had originally invisioned, just because it works with ubuntu :D
<buck> i was surprised to see that linux picked it up
<Daisuke_Ido> envisioned*
<buck> i was happy
<buck> like i said i will trash windows if i can get this working ..
<buck> one less system without windows.. woot
<elite101> lol i did the same
<elite101> trash windows but rele it trashed me all my files once it crashed
<Dr_willis> midi is usb?  my sound cards have that old style gamecontroler/midi conectors. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i felt i should support dell in their open-source pc campaign :)
<Daisuke_Ido> *real* midi is 15-pin :)
<elite101> yeah i have midi
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  they expanded their  laptop-linux lineup last week dident they?
<buck> real midi is 5 pin\
<Daisuke_Ido> they contracted it
<elite101> yeah i have the *real* one with 15
<Daisuke_Ido> they did have the 1420N and the 1505N
<elite101> my card is a 1997 Creative
<buck> thats the Joystick Port
<elite101> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> when i went to order last night, there was no 1505N
<buck> but i have a usb cable
<Daisuke_Ido> buck: it's also the midi port
<buck> that connects to my keyboard
<buck> yeah .. but midi is only 5 of those pins
<elite101> lol anyone of u see a serial-port mouse?
<Daisuke_Ido> elite101: i have several
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  bummer.. but hmm.. i read just last week they were expanding the lineup. Perhaps it will take a few weeks to get it all fixed up..
<elite101> serial port mouse is so old it doesnt even get supported in kubuntu 6.06.1
<elite101> i tried it even a micrsoft one doesnt wok
<elite101> work*
<buck> http://linuxrockstar.blogspot.com/
<elite101> but i have usb/laser logitech
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: i'm thinking that since it was up a couple days ago, they may just be out of stock?  (wishful thinking probably)
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, naptime.  i was up too late last night and too early this morning
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  i want a linux laptop in thoise fancy new colors!
<Dr_willis> :) Hot Pink!
<elite101> lol ferrari red
<elite101> accer
<Dr_willis> I figure if i got a Pink Laptop - no one would dare steal it! :)
<elite101> man i wouldnt mind having a kit car of a Lamborghini Countach i love thoes cars the look of them
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> lol
<buck> i guess i need to install soft synth . will try that ..
<oloto> could somebody test with me gizmo
<oloto> want to see how the quality is
<elite101> what is AFAIK?
<elite101> i see ppl say it alot but what does it mean?
<Dr_willis> AFAIK - it means As Far As I Know.
<Dr_willis> :)
<elite101> k
<elite101> and what about IMHO?
<elite101> IMO?
<Dr_willis> Theres a tool/program that has a lot of thoise anacronism init.
<MaTiAz> elite101: In My (Humble) Opinion
<elite101> k
<elite101> well im going to try to install windows mesenger 7.5 using wine :P
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of other IM clients out ya know. :)
<elite101> yeah i know but they dont support msn games
<elite101> whats the command so that adept isnt in read-only mode?
<Dr_willis> oh the humanity of it all.....
<Dr_willis> 'games' FAH!
<Dr_willis> Bah! Humbug even.
<Dr_willis> what next.. you will want 'chatting' in your MMORPGS? :)
<elite101> lol not sure what that means?
<elite101> lol i like the look of msn better i know there is IM clients but i only have 1.5gb left of space
<Dr_willis> I doubt if the games will work  , doubt if MSmessenger will work with wine either.
<buck> damn time to install everquest2
<elite101> im using a 4.3gb harddrive my maxtor 60gb go fried by a magnet
<Dr_willis> 'only 1.5 gb' :)
<Dr_willis> !im
<Dr_willis> is the bot awake? poor bot.
<buck> .. no your maxtor is a POS ...
<buck> and you should stick with better drives than that
<elite101> and this harddrive is soo slow i mean like 2300rpm slow
<buck> i am glad seagate bought em
<Dr_willis> 33 1/3 Rpm! :)
<buck> just hope they show maxtor how to build drives
<elite101> lol i was going to pick up a 120gb or something or wait a 250gb @ staples for only 120$ WD
<Insane`KDE> Only 1.5 gb left?
<elite101> yeah
<buck> maybe get rid of the plant altogether
<Insane`KDE> Lol
<Dr_willis> They got 500GB hd's on sale for $99 now a days
<MaTiAz> yea
<elite101> cool
<Insane`KDE> My friend has a total of 5 tB in 2-3 HDDs
<Dr_willis> 250gb for $120 is a bit outragous
<buck> Hitachi oh yeah
<Insane`KDE> Well, I got a 320 GB for around 100 
<Dr_willis> even laptop hd;s are in the $1 a GB range
<Soulwarp> why would anyone want that much space
<elite101> by why would i need 500gb of space? porn/torrents/movies/music? i think i can only fit like 200gb at the most with stuff like that :P
<MaTiAz> Soulwarp: Some people are "collectors"
<Dr_willis> Soulwarp,  MythTV for one.
<Insane`KDE> Downloads.....
<Dr_willis> I got a large # of vmware os images also, and iso images
<Insane`KDE> I only have 100 GB left
<buck> i would love to have 8 750GB drives ..
<MaTiAz> elite101: If you get crazy with torrents, like TV or Anime series, 500 gigs will get full pretty fast
<elite101> who downloads 500GB OF USE FULL files?
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i dont watch anime?
<elite101> its kinda dumb
<Dr_willis> I dont watch tv.. :)
<MaTiAz> Especially nowadays with HD material
<Insane`KDE> The Simpsons, season 1-16, 80 Gigs
<Soulwarp> lol
<MaTiAz> elite101: It was just an example -_-
<elite101> okay
<Dr_willis> Mame Rom Collection = about 20gb right now.
<buck> share the simpsons insane
<Insane`KDE> No really, a friend of mine honestly has 5 TB HDD space
<elite101> lol
<buck> are the 16 seaons seeded
<elite101> macs have 5-7tb
<MaTiAz> But e.g. an episode of Lost, 720p, x264, AC3 is one gig
<Dr_willis> i got perhaps 2tb total space on my lan.
<elite101> wow
<MaTiAz> So if you're gonna get the whole 3 seasons in HD it's already like 70-80 gigs
<buck> i have about that ..
<Soulwarp> i have a total of 80 and i barely get over 1/4
<Insane`KDE> My network's got maybe 2 tB too
<MaTiAz> And long anime series like Naruto or Bleach take somewhat 20 gigs
<buck> but i want to create a big fileserver..
<Insane`KDE> My brother downloads Anime/Music/Films/Books/everything around 24/7
<buck> with 8 sata 750 drives
<Insane`KDE> 750 drive?
<zbor> join fff
<Insane`KDE> Lame
<Insane`KDE> Get 2 tb drives
<elite101> yeah 20gigs but u have 500gb who fills up a HDD with half a tera byte just for kubuntu?
<Roey> HI
<MaTiAz> elite101: No one
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i would install all the programs
<MaTiAz> Internet piracy benefits the HDD makers the most :D
<Roey> I'm trying to load Kubuntu on this Dell Vostro 1700, but X just gives me a blank screen and I can't even switch back to the console terminal from it.
<elite101> all 18,444 off them
<elite101> :P
<elite101> just to have them all
<Insane`KDE> MaTiAz: So true..
<Roey> I have nvidia-glx-new and linux-restricted-drivers-2.65.20-16-lowlatency packages installed.
<elite101> i would install everything there was to kubuntu
<elite101> if i had 500gb
<Roey> I would instlal kubuntu
<Insane`KDE> Roey: Can you switch to console aith Alt +F1?
<Roey> Insane`KDE:  no I cannot
<elite101> when someone suggest a program i wouldnt even hhave to download it
<Insane`KDE> No idea.. I'm a kUbuntunub
<Roey> I'm using both the kernel's (nvidia proprietary) 0.9xxxx nvidia module as well as the nvidia-glx-new X driver.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> Insane`KDE:  thansk anyuway
<buck> here hows this for a HD .. quantum fireball lct20 4400 rpm
<buck> its flippin quiet as all hell
<Insane`KDE> elite101 How much space do all those programs have total?
<buck> thats what i am running this box on
<elite101> lol not sure
<Insane`KDE> Everybody /join #Xtream_HDD
<elite101> okay
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Dr_willis> the bot is awake!
<pag> umh? when he was asked for the factoid?
<apecat> anybody happen to know the names of kernelmodules that *ubuntu autoloads at every boot if the install is done with a logitech wireless usb keyboard?
<apecat> i need to blacklist it, a normal ps/2 keyboard won't work now
<Insane`KDE> elite101: EVIL!!!
<apecat> i'm booted with a live cd atm
<elite101> lol
<elite101> :P
<Insane`KDE> I couldn't talk
<elite101> i banned my self roo
<Insane`KDE> You banned me :O
<elite101> too*
<Insane`KDE> LOL
<Insane`KDE> rofl
<elite101> all of us lol
<Insane`KDE> Not me
<Insane`KDE> You left the channel
<Insane`KDE> Thus it andit's settings went Kaboom
<Insane`KDE> Now I'm op :P
<Insane`KDE> Let's make a permanent channel with ChanBot
<Insane`KDE> call it opfest
<chih> hi
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> which backport mirror has 3.92? I tried fr. uk. and .com
<lontra> if i hook up an external monitor can i configure using the display option in system settings?
<lontra> or will i need to edit X
<pag> bobesponja, 3.92 of what?
<bobesponja> pag: kde http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<pag> bobesponja, and btw: there's reason why they're called mirrors - they're pretty much identical as soon as they're updated
<hector__> Hello
<bobesponja> pag: thanx I know what a mirror is
<hector__> hoolaaaa
<pag> bobesponja, that announcement hasn't even reached the frontpage - I'd guess it's just a templetate
<bobesponja> pag: it's on kde.org
<bobesponja> pag: http://www.kde.org/info/3.92.php
<pag> bobesponja, kde.org doesn't have kubuntu packages ;)
<bobesponja> pag: the link is on kde.org
<pag> bobesponja, try asking dev's... I'd guess most mirrors will only update tomorrow
<lontra> sweet beta1 :)
<hector__> how can I conect my SE k300 on Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> and a SE k300  is a?
<hector__> Sony Ericsson k300 is a cellphone
<rjb> hector__: if it has bluetooth, that should work fine
<bobesponja> lontra: did find a mirror? :)
<hector__> someone can help me?
<TheFuzzball> Hi, I am a bit of a n00b in the area of Testing so can anyone tell me exactly how to get KDE 4 Beta 1 running on Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Not even sure theres testable packages out yet for if
<Dr_willis> it.
<TheFuzzball> They came out today
<bobesponja> TheFuzzball: for now you'd have to wait cause kubuntu mirrors still don't have the packages as of yet
<nosrednaekim> KDE4? yeah, they are in fiesty backports
<TheFuzzball> I have downloaded it
<TheFuzzball> I just don't know how to use it
<rjb> hector__: bluetooth-connecting my k700i works great, except for dial-up networking
<bobesponja> TheFuzzball: how did you download it?
<TheFuzzball> bobesponja, apt-get
<nosrednaekim> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<rjb> but DUN requires a special software from SE even on windows, and doesn't work too great
<bobesponja> TheFuzzball: try apt-cache policy kde4base if it says 3.91 you installed alpha2
<bobesponja> TheFuzzball: not beta 1
<TheFuzzball> I know I have KDE 4 Beta 1, I just don't know how to run it in KDE
<TheFuzzball> KDM*
<fdoving> TheFuzzball: the announcement says what to do.
<bobesponja> TheFuzzball: ok, could you tell me what mirror did you use to install kde 4 Beta 1 cause I couldn't find any
<TheFuzzball> it tells me to put some "export" lines in startkde
<TheFuzzball> but I don't even know where to put them nor what they are
<bobesponja> TheFuzzball: I don't think you have beta1 you must have alpha2
<TheFuzzball> bobesponja, I am using Gutsy, but they should be in Feisty backports
<fdoving> TheFuzzball: the announcement explains that.
<bobesponja> TheFuzzball: ok gutsy, that might explain it then :)
<hector__> hi! how can i conect a sony ericsson k300 on kubuntu and transfer files?
<TheFuzzball> fdoving, that is what I'm saying I don't understand what it means, can you give me a simpler, step-by -step guide?
<TheFuzzball> I reckon it's identical to KDE 4 Alpha 2s one, I couldn't get that working either
<pag> TheFuzzball, sudo cp /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop && sudo nano /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<pag> TheFuzzball, then make the changes you are told to and save the file
<fdoving> TheFuzzball: first copy  /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop, edit the Name entry in kde4.desktop to be called "KDE 4", put the three export lines at the top of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde and start a new session in KDM with KDE 4. the three lines are the ones at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<rjb> hector__: scroll up, you weren't paying attention
<mikkael> i just tried that, without sucess :/
<TheFuzzball> fdoving, Am I supposed to put the lines before or after the Bash decloration?
<fdoving> TheFuzzball: after.
<TheFuzzball> fdoving, directly?
<fdoving> TheFuzzball: before: # When the X server dies we get a HUP signal from xinit. We must ignore it
<TheFuzzball> fdoving, thanks
<Knight_Lord> How can I import messages in kmail?
<TheFuzzball> I'll test it now
<pag> Knight_Lord, how about "File -> Import Messages" ? :)
<TheFuzzball> fdoving, nope, It just kills X and comes up with KDM after I tell it to use KDE 4
<Knight_Lord> pag its disabled in the menu
<fdoving> TheFuzzball: ok, then you have some other problem i guess.
<pag> Knight_Lord, :O dunno then..
<Knight_Lord> pag i just don't know why it's disabled
<pag> Knight_Lord, have you configured any accounts to kmail yet?
<Knight_Lord> pag, yes one
<pag> Knight_Lord, ok.. them I'm out of ideas. sorry
<jhutchins> Knight_Lord: Give me thirty minutes or so and I'll be back with you on that one.
<Knight_Lord> jhutchins thanks
<BluesKaj> wonder kde4beta  is gonna be easier to install than the alpha was ... never did figure out how to make it work...beyond my scope i guess
<TheFuzzball> right, When I run startkde in a terminal I get this error ".: 85; Can't open /home/.kde4/shar/config/startupconfig" does anyone else have this problem?
<fdoving> TheFuzzball: you can try to also add 'export KDEHOME=~/.kde4' in the same file.
<Insane`KDE> !about
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Insane`KDE> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TheFuzzball> fdoving, it's obviously using .kde4 as home cause the directory exists and it has a problem with one of the files in it
<buck> well now ..
<Riddell> TheFuzzball: it shouldn't be using /home/.kde that's missing the user directory
<buck> anyone have tips on how to get midi working
<TheFuzzball> Riddell, I am the only user on my computer so I made /home my home directory
<Riddell> mm, right
<Riddell> TheFuzzball: what happens if you start a kde 4 application from within a terminal in kde 3?
<pag> !midi | buck
<ubotu> buck: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Riddell> with the environement variables set
<TheFuzzball> Riddell, "KDE seems to be already running on this display."
<Riddell> TheFuzzball: what application did you start?
<BluesKaj> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<TheFuzzball> Riddell, sudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<TheFuzzball> Riddell, I got it working now anyway
<Riddell> TheFuzzball: what did you change?
<Insane`KDE> !tell me about foo
<TheFuzzball> Riddell, I used fdoving's advise with the extra export line
<Riddell> hrm
<Riddell> that really shouldn't change anything
<Riddell> but I guess it does
<Riddell> wonder why
<TheFuzzball> Riddell, I thought that too :)
<Insane`KDE> !foo | me
<ubotu> me: foo is bar
<Insane`KDE> !foo > me
<Riddell> Insane`KDE: don't spam
<Insane`KDE> Riddell: Just testing
<killborgkid> Hey does anyone know a beryl server?
<nicolai_> killborgkid: I cannot vouch for the validity, but this came up in a Google-quicksearch: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/beryl-svn/
<killborgkid> ok thank you
<Riddell> TheFuzzball: are you on gutsy or feisty?
<elite101> hey i was wondering on how to make it so Adept isnt in read-only mode? i have no other prosses that are using adept?
<jarred> hello, anyone around?
<elite101> hey i was wondering on how to make it so Adept isnt in read-only mode? i have no other prosses that are using adept?
<nicolai_> killborgkid: This might be more secure :P     http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<TheFuzzball> Riddell, Gutsyu
<TheFuzzball> Riddell, minus the u :)
<nicolai_> !aptfix `elite101
<killborgkid> ok
<Dr_willis> readonly mode?
<elite101> yeah
<Knight_Lord> jhutchins thanks for the help but i already solved it updating my KDE
<elite101> i cant do anything
<elite101> just read what i have installed
<Dr_willis> run it with root permissions?
<nicolai_> !aptfix | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<elite101> how? there is a line to fix it
<Dr_willis> or did it ask for the root password?
<elite101> thanks
<elite101> nicolai_, thanks
<killborgkid> does anyone have the ubuntu server for irc
<killborgkid> nevermind
<Soulwarp> you mean channel? /join #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> killborgkid,  huh? This is freenode. its the 'official' irc server for the ubuntu support channels. :)
<killborgkid> i found it
<elite101> no freenode is for ##windows too
<elite101> and other channels
<Dr_willis> i never said it waswent for windows or other channels...
<killborgkid> no i was looking for the beryl one but i got it
<nicolai_> Just out of curiosity, would there be any difference between saying "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock" and "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<Dr_willis> this is the official one USED by the ubuntu guys..
<killborgkid> thanks for all of the help
<BluesKaj> well, i followed the instructions for kde 4 beta to the letter as far as i can figure , but no sign of it coming up in login after areboot
<Soulwarp> did you enable it?
<Insane`KDE> Or you could run your own server and wait for that 0.0.......01% chance that somebody enters it and can answer your question..
<BluesKaj> KDE 4 is too beta for me i guess :)
<BluesKaj> Soulwarp, err enable ...where are the "enable" instructrions ?
<nicolai_> BluesKaj: you could always try the Suse live cd:   http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<Dr_willis> proberly the safest  way to test kde4 :)
<Insane`KDE> does anybody here have experience using vmware?
<Dr_willis> lots of us do. :)
<Dr_willis> i use vmware-server all the time
<elite101> well i gtg take a shower and stuff and go outside, you know there is a whole other world out there yah know :P instead of getting a CRT burn why not go to the beach :P
<Soulwarp> BluesKaj not sure ;p
<elite101> adn get a sun burn:P
<nicolai_> elite101: because it has been raining for 1 months
<Insane`KDE> Dr_willis Can I use vmware to emulate an existing windows install or do I have to install it fresh?
<elite101> lol
<elite101> well its a nice day to day supposed to be the hotest too
<Insane`KDE> elite101: 'cause I got a TFT
<elite101> in all of ontario
<elite101> TFT?
<elite101> whats a tft?
<Dr_willis> Insane`KDE,  you COULD use it to run an existing install.. but windows will see it as if its been moved to a totally new machine and will want to reactivate, and isntall sll sorts of other drivers.. THEN if you put it back to normal.. it will then want to activate again.. and then reinstall the old drivers back
<BluesKaj> was hotter yesterday , elite101
<Dr_willis> Insane`KDE,  unless of course you are refering to windows95/98/me
<jhutchins> Knight_Lord: Good, glad you got it sorted.
<Dr_willis> gettting vmware to run an os on a physical hard drive. takes a littel work also.
<Skeet> So how is everyone today
<Insane`KDE> Oh
<Insane`KDE> So, if I have vmware, and I have an iso of my vista install disk
<Insane`KDE> I can emulate that?
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: There is a #vmware channel.
<Dr_willis> vista under vmware - is a scary idea
<Insane`KDE> jhutchins: thanks. Right xD
<Soulwarp> :o
<Dr_willis> you could boot vmware, and have it load/boot the iso image file. and isntall vista..
<Dr_willis> but if you activate vista... well.....  your real vista install may stop working
<Insane`KDE> I don't have a real vista install
<Insane`KDE> Not yet
<Insane`KDE> Just the iso
<Dr_willis> well if you activate it on the vmware install.. then you WONT be able to install it on a real machine with the serial ##
<Soulwarp> if i had vista cd i would use it for my coffee as a coaster 8)
<Dr_willis> or at least ya will have some issues when you do try to activate it
<Dr_willis> I have no idea of what issues vista under vmware may have.
<Dr_willis> I use Win98 for my vmware/windows needs
<Insane`KDE> Just under you and me, uh, it's preactivated
<genii> Dr_willis: When i tried same Vista on 2nd box it said to uninstall from the other one first
<Insane`KDE> It's preactivated and cracked
<rotil> kala nihta !
<nicolai_> Insane`KDE: The Vista police will get you now :o
<WhtWolfTeradyne> Ok, I've got a major problem. I did a "sudo apt-get upgrade", and ran into an error.
<Insane`KDE> WhtWolfTeradyne: What error?
<WhtWolfTeradyne> Whenever it tries to install ttf-opensymbol, it gives a "failed to write cache" error for all the font packs.
<WhtWolfTeradyne> sorry it took so long. I hase to check again.
<WhtWolfTeradyne> s/hase/had
<WhtWolfTeradyne> I'm in major trouble if I don't get my laptop up, as I'm going on a trip tomorrow, and this laptop will be my only connection to my online school until I get back.
<nicolai_> WhtWolfTeradyne: was this an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty?
<WhtWolfTeradyne> nicolai_: No. I just did a fresh install of Feisty
<BluesKaj> does kde4 beta actually work ?
<nicolai_> WhtWolfTeradyne: have you tried?: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<WhtWolfTeradyne> nicolai_: I'll try that. Give me a sec.
<WhtWolfTeradyne> nicolai_: same thing. It spits out "failed to write cache" with every font pack.
* genii sips a coffee
<Insane`KDE> how does one change/set the root password?
<TheFuzzball> Insane`KDE, sudo passwd
<su-hoens`rZ> i'm trying to install kubuntu, and when i used the normal cd all 4 of my sata drives were detected, but on the alternate cd only one is detected
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone have any idea why?
<su-hoens`rZ> the bios detects all the drives in both cases
<nicolai_> Insane`KDE: System settings -> advanced login -> convenience
<nicolai_> WhtWolfTeradyne: can you test if the same error is given to other packages?
<Dr_willis> from what little ive used vista.. i dont WANT it in any way/shape or form. ;)
<nicolai_> I have so far not met ONE person in real life who likes Vista :P
<Dr_willis> su-hoens`rZ,  use 'sudo fdisk -l' in the console on the textinstaller cd and see if it sees them all? or if its just the isntaller thats asking about 1.
<WhtWolfTeradyne> nicolai_: I found the solution. > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400473
<su-hoens`rZ> Dr_willis so reboot?
<jhutchins> !sudo Insane`KDE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo insane`kde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> 'good points about Vista' I ask.. they say 'ya got that cool sidebar' .....
<jhutchins> !sudo | Insane`KDE
<ubotu> Insane`KDE: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_willis> su-hoens`rZ,  one way to find out. Ive had no issues with the isntallers seeing all my hd's
<jhutchins> !kdesu | Insane`KDE
<ubotu> Insane`KDE: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Dr_willis> su-hoens`rZ,  sata drives should appear as sd## type drives
* WhtWolfTeradyne considers making joke about missing pipe....
<Insane`KDE> jhutchins, I know, thanks
<WhtWolfTeradyne> s/joke/jokes
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: That's why you don't need to have a root password.
<su-hoens`rZ> Dr_willis do you mean in the "Install in Text Mode" screen?
<su-hoens`rZ> there's a console there?
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: Using the sudo system, anything you do with root privilages is logged.
<hsystem> any alternative to kdesu?
<hsystem> or for kdesu*
<Insane`KDE> jhutchins, I was just asking so I could answer another guy's questions
<WhtWolfTeradyne> I'm off to pack. Later everyone.
<sivaji_> how to compile a java program ?
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: Generally I try to work within *buntu's security system.  I know enough that I can hack it completely and make it like what I'm used to, and I know enough not to create any real security risk when doing so.  Not everybody does.
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: When people ask me how to get around a "security feature", I usually ask them what they really want to do, and try to show them how to do it within the policies and practices of *buntu.
<Insane`KDE> jhutchins: Well this guy, "rotil", somehow installed without a root apsswqord and wanted to set it or so
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: ubuntu installs always lock the root account, so there is never a password unless someone defeats the system and sets it.
<su-hoens`rZ> Dr_willis fdisk also doesn't find anything other than the first disk :(
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone have any suggestions?
<jhutchins> su-hoens`rZ: You mean fdisk from the alt cd, right?
<su-hoens`rZ> jhutchins yeah
<jhutchins> su-hoens`rZ: Wonder if the scsi module isn't loading for some reason...
<su-hoens`rZ> well it's finding the first one?
<su-hoens`rZ> but not the other 3?
<su-hoens`rZ> seems kinda strange to me
<su-hoens`rZ> they all get detected on the main cd
<su-hoens`rZ> but i can't install softraid with that
<su-hoens`rZ> jhutchins? :(
<jhutchins> su-hoens`rZ: Yeah, sorry, I really can only speculate on this.
<su-hoens`rZ> jhutchins so no suggestions? :(
<jhutchins> I'm not even sure how you'd check what modules are loading with the standard CD and load them on the alt.
<jhutchins> sata support does have problems.
<jhutchins> You know that software raid isn't going to gain any speed, right?
<su-hoens`rZ> well it's more for convenience
<su-hoens`rZ> so that i can have just one massive home mount
<jhutchins> su-hoens`rZ: Having a single large volume instead of chopping it up.
<su-hoens`rZ> as opposed to 4 smaller ones
<jhutchins> makes sense.
<jhutchins> su-hoens`rZ: Well, you can try the forums, and you can stick around and see if someone who's familiar with sata shows up.
<su-hoens`rZ> ok thanks ;)
<jhutchins> I'm gonna go get coffee and read the newspaper.
<su-hoens`rZ> hf
<pacman_> can anyone assist me with wine?
<nicolai_> !ask | pacman_
<ubotu> pacman_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pacman_> well, I'm trying to get a game to work, and when I use wine to open it, the screen goes black, like its trying to load, but nothing happens
<nicolai_> pacman_: what game?
<pacman_> when I hit alt+tab to get a different window, the wine icon says 'exception encountered'...but I can't see what the exception is
<pacman_> sim city 3000
<nicolai_> pacman_: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=4086
<nicolai_> pacman_: seems like it doesn't work yet..
<sudeep> every now and then no. of parallel vertical white line appers in the selected menu item... also in the title bar of the window... any solutions
<lazz0> nicolai_, it says some people ran it
<pacman_> I had it working with wine when I was using 6.06
<sudeep> every now and then no. of parallel vertical white line appers in the selected menu item... also in the title bar of the window... any solution
<nicolai_> pacman_: 6.06? that would be Wine 0.9.15 if you used the version that came with dapper.
<pacman_> okay] 
<pacman_> any way I can get that version?  Or can I only get the newest
<nicolai_> pacman_: Older versions are found here: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<Kostuch> could someone copy his xorg.conf file? i've deleted my own by mistake
<Kostuch> i use geforce 5200 FX
<Kostuch> it would be great
<Kostuch> if it wasn't with nvidia drivers
<LeeJunFan> Kostuch: you should be able to get a default config by running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg
<nicolai_> pacman_: but it said that the Sim City 3000's maintainer's version was 0.9.42, so that might also work if you haven't tried the newest version yet
<Kostuch> thanks
<LeeJunFan> As for specific to your driver I can't help you I've got a crappy ATI.
<sudeep> every now and then no. of parallel vertical white line appers in the selected menu item... also in the title bar of the window... any solutions
<Kostuch> big thanks :D
<nicolai_> sudeep: I'm not quite sure I understand you :/
<x_link> Doesn't Kubuntu have Gaim?
<Tomi-idle> no. gaim is a gtk app
<nicolai_> x_link: it has Kopete
<Tomi-idle> but you can intall it if you like
<hufi> hallo?
<x_link> nicolai_: Okey, is that the same thing as gaim or what?
<hufi> wo bin ich hier?
<sudeep> nicolai_, every now and then, while selecting a menu item (application menu or KMENU) ,the selected menu items has parallel vertial white lines
<pag> !de | hufi
<ubotu> hufi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<x_link> nicolai_: I want to use MSN.
<Tomi-idle> kopete has msn in it
<x_link> nicolai_: Well, "msn".
<x_link> Tomi-idle: Nice.
<Tomi-idle> it has many protocols like icq and yahoo
<nicolai_> x_link: it is a messenger client. I use it for MSN, so you should also be able to do it
<pag> x_link, kopete supports it.. Kmess does it even better though
<x_link> nicolai_: Hehe okej, thanks alot!.
<hufi> benutzt ihr alle linux?
<pag> hufi, /join #kubuntu-de
<nicolai_> !de | hufi
<ubotu> hufi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<x_link> pag: I don't need anything advanced. Just something that works is good enough for me. But thanks anyway =)
<x_link> With Kopete, MSN Passport ID:, is that where I should write my e-mail or what?
<waylandbill_> x_link: kopete is pretty close to what gaim can do. File xfer is one thing it can't do... yet...
<x_link> ok
<x_link> But MSN Passport ID: should I write my e-mail there?
<waylandbill_> x_link: the email you used to sign up for msn, yes.
<x_link> waylandbill_: Okej, thanks.
<x_link> Never used MSN for Linux before. This is my first time.
<x_link> But I should be good to go now 0)
<x_link> =)
<Ahmuck> anybody using JACK?
<Daisuke_Ido> those jerks at dell :(
<waylandbill_> Ahmuck: my guess is most are using alsa.
<Ahmuck> anybody using JACK?
<Daisuke_Ido> ships aug. 20 :\
<Daisuke_Ido> Ahmuck: would it kill you wo wait more than 30 seconds between repeating your question?
<Ahmuck> need JACK with rosegarden, but can't get JACK to start
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: a ubuntu dell?
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: yep
<Daisuke_Ido> supporting the cause
<hufi> wo bin ich hier?
<Ahmuck> Daisuke_Ido: probally not if i could see the channel
<Ahmuck> however i had to rejoin
<Ahmuck> so i was unsure that my question had been posted
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: which one? i'm drooling over the 1420n
<Ahmuck> i'm not sure why it bothers you that much
<nicolai_> sudeep: Do you think this might help?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279108
<sudeep> nicolai_, thanks
<Ahmuck> does kubuntu have a "studio" package like ubuntu does ?
<Dr_willis> studio?
<Tomi-idle> no, but you can install different kernel and programs you want
<nicolai_> sudeep: And because I don't know if you know: this command will lead you to the file in question:  kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sudeep> nicolai_, ya i already onto it.
<Ahmuck> Tomi-idle: a different kernel, i assume that has to do with the system timing
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: the 1420N :P
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: did you get the SWXGA screen?
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: PM :D
<vzduch> Ahmuck: you can install ubuntu-studio-audio, you can install the lowlatency kernel or even the (experimental) realtime kernel
<narak> 2 questions, 1) Any idea how to enable sound trough a different port on a sound card?
<Ahmuck> i'v installed ubuntu-studio-audio, but i am not sure what i need for the lowlatencykernel
<narak> I want the sound out the optical port instead of the regular one..
<killown> hi
<vzduch> narak: if your card doesn't send the signal to all outputs by default anyway, you should be able to select the output in the mixer (KMix/alsamixer)
<killown> how Do I to install kde4 beta 1 via apt-get?
<narak> 2nd question, does nvidia driver use its own settings for resolution? cause it gives me max 1280*800 while tv supports 1366*768 and that resolution is set in xorg.conf..
<vzduch> add a source if you have one, update and install.. to my knowledge there is no source for Feisty
<narak> killown: hmm will check
<Ahmuck> killown: ouch, i don't think i would do so if i were you, kde4 beta is for developers
<ardchoille> !kde4 | killown
<ubotu> killown: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<Dr_willis> i would test out kde4 with the various live cd's that exist.
<Dr_willis> that would be safest
<killown> Ahmuck, unstable a lot yet?
<Dr_willis> also thers not a lot to 'see' in kde4 yet.
<Ahmuck> killown: don't know, i have not tried it
<nicolai_> Dr_willis: there is a lot to see, it just isn't enabled by default.
<Dr_willis> I can wait. :)
<nicolai_> Dr_willis: Same here :P
<Dr_willis> Not like its going to cure your dogs cancer, or anything.
<Dr_willis> :)
<narak> killown: alsamixergui fixed it ;)
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, i tried to get kde4 to run but I had no joy ..followed the insructions to the letter I think, but wouldn't launch
<killown> narak, I want to install kde4 beta1 via apt
<BluesKaj> killown, you can find instructions here > http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php
<BluesKaj> good luck
<killown> BluesKaj not kde4 alpha
<killown> kde4 "beta1"
<nosrednaekim> killown: go to www.kubuntu.org, its on the front page
<user_> Could some one dcc me usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop I over wrote mine....
<BluesKaj> killown, sorry had the wrong page
<BluesKaj> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0-beta1.php
<user_> Could some one dcc me usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop I over wrote mine....
<BluesKaj> i followed the install procedure here but you have to install cmake first ...i wish they would have told us before installing all the libs etc
<martijn> is there a special release coming when kde4-beta is out?
<nicolai_> martijn: KDE 4.0 beta1 is out. There will be a special version of Gutsy Gibbon when KDE 4.0 is finaly released'
<user_> Could some one dcc me usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop I over wrote mine....
<user_> nicolai_: could you send me that file
<nicolai_> nicolai_: and a special version containing KDE 4.1 when Gutsy+1 is released
<user_> nicolai_: im installing kde4 now
<user_> but i need the file b/c i overwrote mine with the one for kde4
<martijn> nicolai_: so Gutsy+1 will not be kde4?
<nicolai_> user_: i don't think I can. I have about five minutes before I'm out the door. :/
<user_> its a small file
<user_> all you have to do is drag it on my name
<user_> wich package can i find it in
<user_> martijn: could you send me /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<user_> martijn: could you send me /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop
<nicolai_> martijn: Gutsy+1 is a Long Term Support release, and the version that will be shipped on CD is supposed to be extra stable
<nicolai_> martijn: The will however be a downloadable cd with KDE 4 for both Gutsy and Gutsy+1
<Tomi-idle> kde4 beta out yet?
<user_> Tomi-idle: yes
<nicolai_> Tomi-idle: yep
<Tomi-idle> schweet. have to give it a go
<user_> Tomi-idle:  i installed it but over wrote my usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop
<Tomi-idle> plasma taskbar there yet?
<Tomi-idle> ouch :(
<user_> could you send it to me
<Tomi-idle> sure
<user_> thank  you
<nicolai_> Tomi-idle: live-cd version:  http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<nicolai_> And with that I say goodbye, for now.
<Tomi-idle> oh bte do i need to change permission to the file
<Tomi-idle> *btw
<user_> Tomi-idle: I dont think i can chroot it when i get it
<user_> im mena chmod
<user_> mean chmod
<x_link> How do I add a user in Kopete?
<x_link> File --> Add Contact. There I can only see my own email
<martijn> user_: have it already?
<x_link> Anybody?
<user_> martijn: no...
<Tomi-idle> user_: guess dcc aint working
<Tomi-idle> have to get it from somewhere else
<martijn> user_: damn, i am not registered....
<user_> Tomi-idle: dcc is enabled on my konversation program
<Tomi-idle> let martijn send it
<instabin> ok
<Branden> does anyone here have any experience with copying packages to their harddrive to create a local repository.  Is it even possible?
<instabin> I changed my nick
<instabin> and identifyed
<Ze_M> where can i download latest kubuntu ppc gutsy snapshot?
<instabin> Tomi-idle: did it go?
<george_> hi everyone :)
<bridge> DCC START KEYLOGGER
<BluesKaj> Branden, a local repos can made with apt-cache as seen here http://lwn.net/Articles/216706/
* genii passes some coffee around
<Branden> BluesKaj:  Thank you i wll look into that
* vzduch takes one w/ milk and artificial sweetener
<BluesKaj> thx anyway genii , think I'll stick with cool drinks today
<genii> BluesKaj: OK, an ice capp for you then :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<jhutchins> Ze_M: I don't know that there is a gutsy ppc.
<jhutchins> Ze_M: Besides, gutsy is still in #ubuntu+1 - they might know there.
<Ze_M> jhutchins: im downloading it
<Ze_M> jhutchins: there are snapshots of gutsy
<jhutchins> Ze_M: K.  Some distros are dropping ppc support.  Is anybody still making ppc machines?
<TheRealInsane> AAAARGH!
<TheRealInsane> Linux just fucked up
<runlevelten> It did?
* runlevelten checks
<BluesKaj> pretty general term
* Pharoh is away: Gone away for now.
<vzduch> !away | Pharoh
<ubotu> Pharoh: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Aranel> hi, how can i install 2.6.22.1 kernel to Kubuntu ? Are there any packages ?
<lontra> Aranel: i don't believe you ... you
<lontra> 'll need to wait for gutsy
<stdin> Aranel: only in gutsy
<lontra> Aranel: you can always roll your own from kernel.org
<stdin> better to get it from git
<walter> hi
<Aranel> lontra: stdin: but I must install it, because i'm in trouble with 2.6.20 , and kernel bugzilla says "try 22, try 22 , try 22" :)
<lontra> stdin: ah it's easy to roll your own ;)
<stdin> Aranel: what trouble??
<lontra> Aranel: what's your problem?
<Aranel> stdin: lontra: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8836
<stdin> lontra: no, I mean get the source from git, rather than kernel.org
<walter> alguien habla espaol
<lontra> stdin: oh i see
<vzduch> !es | walter
<lontra> !es
<ubotu> walter: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<walter> thank!
<lontra> Aranel: alternatively ... not sure if this would work or break your system ... you could add gutsy sources ... sudo apt-get update && apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-9-generic ... but again that might break your system
<Aranel> lontra: umm, Is it unstable ?
<lontra> Aranel: i'm running gutsy, it's working fine here ... but it's in development
<attunix> how do i import pictures into pitivi?
<attunix> lontra: try #kubuntu+1
<attunix> :)
<stdin> Aranel: have you tried removing the ehci_hcd module? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/88746
<lontra> attunix: ?
<Aranel> stdin: yes, doesn't work for me.
<lontra> attunix: don't just join and give feedback w/o knowing what we're talking about
<attunix> lontra: sorry
<lontra> well i wasn't trying to be a jerk and make the guy leave ... oh well
<Aranel> lontra: Is Linux 2.6.22-9-generic flagged "unstable" by kernel.org ?
<lontra> Aranel: no 2.6.22.1 is the latest stable kernel ... IIRC
<parsnip> Aranel: usually odd numbered releases are considered unstable
<parsnip> Aranel: and even are stable
<Aranel> lontra: i'm scared :P
<lontra> Aranel: well don't do it then :)
<parsnip> Does anyone use Beryl, the folk in there arent chatting
<Aranel> lontra: Can I install 2.6.22.1 or only 2.6.22-9-generic for me ?
<lontra> Aranel: like i said if you could possible just cherry pick the kernel from gutsy w/o adding any stuff from gutsy other then the kernel and dependecies
<dougb> Hi, the remote desktop client that came with kubuntu doesn't seem to be working, can anyone recommend an alternative?
<lontra> Aranel: well you can install 2.6.22.1 but 2.6.22-9-generic is what's in gutsy
<lontra> Aranel: you'll need to roll your own with the former
<Aranel> lontra: what's your suggestion ? 1 or 9-generic ?
<parsnip> dougb: there is a java one somewhere i believe
<lontra> Aranel: i don't know depends on your problem ... i think getting a .deb would be easier ... why don't you add a gutsy source to /etc/apt/sources.list ... run sudo apt-get update ... and then sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-9-generic and see what kind of dependencies it wants to bring it ... if it's a lot don't do it ... you can always pastebin the dependencies and tell you if i *think* you'll be fine :)
* stdin thinks that *should* work
<vzduch> lontra: not so fast.. one should at least give the Gutsy source a lower priority
<george_> hi all :P
<lontra> vzduch: sure ... but if he's just going to add the repo then delete it not too much of a big deal
<Aranel> lontra: :) i'll retry 2.6.22.1 , and if it doesn't work, i'll try 2.6.22-9-generic. Thanks :)
<parsnip> lo george_
<lontra> brb
<stdin> Aranel: that's the hard way
<george_> I'm having a problem with gutsy atm, and I'm in need of some help, if possible :P
<stdin> george_: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<parsnip> george_: wassup?
<parsnip> its gutsy an official release now?
<george_> stdin thx for the channel (is the channels also good for kubuntu +1 ?)
<stdin> parsnip: no, that's why help/support/questions/chatter is in +1
<vzduch> parsnip: it won't be until October or so
<stdin> george_: yeah, both ubuntu and kubuntu in there
<parsnip> cheers stdin, vzduch
<george_> stdin thx a lot :P
<parsnip> i have the nvidia-glx deb install on my system and I have 3d accelleration
<parsnip> should i install the nvidia drivers from www.nvidia.com
<jhutchins> !nvidia | parsnip
<ubotu> parsnip: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> parsnip: that IS the nvidia driver
<assid> hey
<parsnip> stdin: i thought you had to run the .sh from runleve 3
<parsnip> runlevel 3
<parsnip> stdin: is it not different
<parsnip> stdin: ?
<jhutchins> parsnip: runlevel 3 is no different from runlevels 2-5 on ubuntu/debian.
<stdin> parsnip: do not use the download from nvidia unless you REALY know what you're doing and don't mind going without a GUI to fix it
<stdin> parsnip: the nvidia-glx package IS THE DRIVER, it's just been packaged for you
<dranas> I got a quick question.
<assid> err how do i change the default hostname ? just edit /etc/hosts and stuff ?
<parsnip> stdin: thanks man, now i understand
<assid> or is there a ui for it
<parsnip> stdin: runlevels start and stop diferent services and use symbolic links to them to start and stop services as you progress through
<stdin> assid: system settings > network settings
<stdin> parsnip: what makes you think I don't know this?
<dranas> adept updater keeps wanting to download this new mesa opengl dung, and ive been using the ati driver which is better i think. My question is how do i get adept to quit telling me it has updates that i dont want?
<dranas> unless of course these updates mesa things are  better than ati
<parsnip> stdin: you said they were the same in ubuntu
<assid> thanks stdin
<stdin> dranas: they are supposed to be better than the ati one, and you can't tell adept that
<dranas> alright ill give em a shot
<dranas> if they suck ill just reinstall  the ati one
<dranas> lol
<dranas> thanks
<stdin> parsnip: i didn't say anything about runlevels, I said the nvidia-glx package is the same as the one from nvidia.com excapt already configured and compiled for you
<dougb> is there a default email client for kubuntu?
<assid> stdin: any clue how to set the taskbar to be individual per desktop ?
<elite101> help my computer wont boot for some reason it says this:    [ 30.343271]  Kernelpanic- not syncing: VFS : unable to mount FS unknown wn-block(0,0)
<elite101> whats that mean?
<vzduch> dougb: well, as Kubuntu is KDE-based, you could guess that it's KMail
<assid> btw.. someone may want to check out the kubuntu dvds'
<stdin> assid: right click it, click configure panel -> taskbar and uncheck "show windows from all desktops"
<dougb> sweettooth: is it not installed in kubuntu?
<assid> i kept getting that stupid squashfs issues.. and the cd image works
<parsnip> stdin: my mistake it was jhutchins who confused me, my apologies
<stdin> elite101: usually that the initrd.img isn't beeing loaded
<elite101> whats that?
<elite101> how do i fix that? im running off the live cd
<dougb> nevermind i found it
<elite101> do i have to do a re-install?
<elite101> again?
<jhutchins> parsnip: In debian-based systems, only runlevels 1 and 6 differ from the default.
<jhutchins> parsnip: runlevel 3 is the same as 5 is the same as 2.
<parsnip> runnlevel 3 doesnt start the x server
<ShockValue> ummm.. i have a proccess called pscan2 running at like 100% cpu.  it sounds dangerous from google.. have i been rooted or something?
<jhutchins> parsnip: It does in ubuntu.
<jhutchins> parsnip: What other distributions have you run?
<elite101>  [ 30.343271]  Kernelpanic- not syncing: VFS : unable to mount FS unknown wn-block(0,0)  how do i fix this?
<parsnip> mandriva, suse, knoppix
<jhutchins> parsnip: Ok, in mandriva and suse they have the standard runlevels defined, and 3 is everything-but-X.
<jhutchins> parsnip: Knoppix is debian based and all runlevels are the same, just like ubuntu.
<elite101>  [ 30.343271]  Kernelpanic- not syncing: VFS : unable to mount FS unknown wn-block(0,0)
<assid> okay is it me.. or is my graphics card too bad for opengl stuff ?
<parsnip> jhutchins: im learning every day
<jhutchins> parsnip: You can MAKE a debian-based system work like those other systems by setting different services to run in different runlevels, but by default they're the same.
<parsnip> jhutchins: very strange, why does it not have them
<assid> geforce fx 5200.. and opengl based screensavers for example have major loads
<parsnip> assid: what you got?
<vzduch> jhutchins: would be new if it were like this in Knoppix.. afaik there is a cheatcode 'knoppix 2' that starts in runlevel 2 (multi-user text mode)
<jhutchins> parsnip: Or better yet, why does it have them but not use them?  I think the answer is that they're required for LSB compliance.
<assid> parsnip: shouldnt be that bad right ?
* jhutchins deferrs to vzduch for superior knowledge of knoppix.
<jhutchins> All I know is that it's debian based.
<Level15> hey. i've seen that solaris has some ssh-http-proxy-connect and ssh-socks-proxy-connect helper commands... but i can't find anything like that on my linux box. any ideas where can i get those?
<parsnip> assid: just install the nvidia drivers. check http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/06/install-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-aiglx-for-nvidia-ubuntu-704/
<elite101> help my xbox burnt out my tv
<elite101> my xbox made my tv go green
<elite101> it wont change
<Level15> elite101: burn your xbox
<Level15> :P
<assid> parsnip: deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main works for kubuntu as well right?
<elite101> okay
<elite101> i need help
<elite101>  [ 30.343271]  Kernelpanic- not syncing: VFS : unable to mount FS unknown wn-block(0,0)
<elite101> this keeps on comming up
<elite101> when i boot
<parsnip> assid: as long as it has the nvidia package - yes
<Level15> elite101: have you messed up with your partitions recently?
<elite101> nope
<Level15> sure? not even from windows?
<elite101> i just a reinstall yesteday
<elite101> no windows on this hdd
<Level15> and it worked yesterday?
<elite101> yeah today too
<Level15> hm
<Level15> weird
<Level15> ok
<elite101> i go to reboot and it says that
<assid> hrmm gotta wait for adept to finish downloading..
<Level15> do you have a cd?
<elite101> kubuntu 6.0.6.1 sucks
<elite101> yeah
<phoenixz> Hi there! I had a P4 computer with a 320GB SATA drive with a kubuntu installation, and I just got a new Intel motherboard, with a dualcore pentium.. I changed the mobo, connected everything correctly, restarted, and the bios tells me there are no boot devices, even though the SATA drive is connected.. if I connect another drive, it does boot.. If I switch back to the older motherboard, the 320GB drive suddenly does boot.. Does anybody have an idea how I c
<phoenixz> an solve this problem??
<Level15> elite101: boot off it and try to fix grub
<Level15> i think there's a mode for that
<elite101> ohh how?
<Level15> recovery mode or something like that
<elite101> im on the live cd rite now
<Level15> ok
<Level15> then
<Level15> hm
<Level15> is the / and /boot partition mounted?
<elite101> what ?
<elite101> im not sure
<elite101> how do i check?
<elite101> gparted
<Level15> no...
<Level15> open a konsole, type "mount"
<stdin> elite101: what kernel version have you got?
<elite101> 2.6?
<elite101> or 2.4
<elite101> i think 6
<elite101> kubuntu dapper KDE 3.5.2 6.06.1 LTS
<stdin> elite101: need the full version, 2.6.XX-XX-XXX
<nfoonf> hi
<stdin> elite101: is it 2.6.15-28-386 ?
<elite101> how do i check?
<elite101> not sure
<boris__> were do I DOWNLOAD BIN2ISO PACKAGE
<stdin> elite101: you'd need to mount your root partition and look in boot/
<nfoonf> Folks, does anyone of you know, whats up with kde 4 beta 1 Packages in Feisty Backports?
<boris__> need it for bin file
<elite101> how?
<stdin> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<elite101> err i dont have a iso?
<elite101> its a HDD
<stdin> nfoonf: ask in -devel
<stdin> elite101: that wasn't for you
<nfoonf> stdin, thx
<stdin> elite101: type "sudo fdisk -l" in konsole and post that to pastebin
<vzduch> boris__: what .bin file?
<elite101> whats pastebin?
<vzduch> boris__: are you sure it's a CD image?
<stdin> !pastebin | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> vzduch: some cd images are in bin/cue format, VCD for instance usually are
<boris__> Allman Brothers Band 9-23-70.bin
<boris__> this
<boris__> no it is noot
<vzduch> stdin: I know, that's why I ask
<ubuntu> can anyone help me?
<stdin> !anyone | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<elite101> omg screw it i wil just do another install it prob wont work anyways if i try to fix it
<assid> brb..
<parsnip> elite101: boot  to the live environment and burn your mp3s and porn to dvd
<boris__> vzduch
<parsnip> elite101: then reinstall
<ubuntu> can anyone help me with a, mabey simple, g++ konsole compiling?
<stdin> ubuntu: have you installed build-essential ?
<parsnip> sup ubuntu
<ubuntu> i dont know how to answer this
<ubuntu> no
<stdin> ubuntu: you need that package to compile anything
<ubuntu> but ive compiled simpleer one file projects with g++ alreaady successfully
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> wrong
<stdin> yes, right, it depends on everythig you'll need
<ubuntu> im sorry excuse me
<ubuntu> i just need to include all the files in my project directory
<stdin> ubuntu: if you want c++ help, there's ##c++
<ubuntu> hi parsnip
<parsnip> ubuntu: wassup man
<ubuntu> thanks everyone youve been so much help
<Level15> ubuntu: create a single file which includes them all (call it all.h or whatever) then include it on every file ;)
<ubuntu> wanna make security scripts together?
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Would a guide to compiling software on ubuntu be useful to you?
<ubuntu> parsnip
<ubuntu> i guess a document on compiling projects would be some help
<jhutchins> !build | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rjb> dang, networkmanager doesn't like my wifi adapter
<ubuntu> can you make it like you?
<ubuntu> is there any brute force li8king available?
<ubuntu> can you call the better business bearuo if it doesnt like you?
<ubuntu> can i create a stampede of better busness bearuoue callers to make computers in general like me?
<ubuntu> me or you?
<rjb> i mean writing a simple /etc/network/interfaces makes it work right away, but networkmanager seems unable to cope with it
<ubuntu> can i create a stampede of better busness bearuoue callers to make computers in general like me?
<ubuntu> ive had two ubuntu computers die on me, can somebody help me?
<ubuntu> ive had two ubuntu computers die on me, can somebody help me?
<rjb> and by 'die' you mean?
<ubuntu> slow, wont install , wont adept, slow slow , ajuta dies on me
<ubuntu> .....................................................
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Looks like you'd rather complain than solve the problems.
<ubuntu> gets worse, gets slower, less functionality, basicly computers evolving into high proced junk heaps
<elite101> lol wow someone setup a cluster of PS2's (playstation2's) and use's them as a "supercomputer" wich contains 70 ps2's linked together in one cluster
<ubuntu> i canty solve a broken computer
<ubuntu> i just cant
<elite101> jeEz imagine 70 ps3's linked together
<ubuntu> too much
<BluesKaj> ubuntu do you have a specific question , or are just here to vent ?
<ubuntu> the only thing i can think to do is write a backup scriopt that tells me if any file has changed size on me
<rjb> ubuntu: get professional help, maybe?
<beobal> hi - can anybody help me with dual monitor setup on intel 945?
<beobal> 2 days of googling has proved fruitless
<ubuntu> how do i write a bash script that will store file sizes for all file on my computer?
<elite101> lol all the ps2's linked to gether equal up one gigaflop!!
<fdoving> ubuntu: there are already programs that does that.
<ubuntu> could you mabey give me a clue to which file this is?
<fdoving> ubuntu: you can checkout systraq and tripwire atleast
<ubuntu> are they on ubuntu, or do i have to go on the stupidnet to go find them?
<fdoving> ubuntu: they are in the universe repository
<ubuntu> i dont even install linux anymore, because my die if i do
<ubuntu> my computer fail all over me when i do
<rjb> ubuntu: if linux is giving you a bad time, just lay it off and get yerself a mac
<ubuntu> my father is going to buy me one next week
<ubuntu> 36th computer<
<parsnip> ubuntu: thats crazy
<ubuntu> i cant even make a grade on a microsoft prodioct on apple
<parsnip> ubuntu: i still have all my old rigs doing little jobs for me :)
<ubuntu> how do you find out if a hacker is logged into you?
<stdin> hacker != cracker
<ubuntu> how do you find out if a hacker is logged into you?
<Tomi-idle> lol
<Tomi-idle> but the tv says they're hackers!
<ubuntu> how do you find out if a computer raper is logged into you?
<stdin> the TV is wrong
<Tomi-idle> check if theres another login first ..
<fdoving> ubuntu: 'sudo aptitude install chkrootkit;sudo chkrootkit', might work.
<stdin> ubuntu: we aren't blind, we can read, stop repeating
<ubuntu> i dont think im ready to install and use root knowledge driven utilities
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: You will never be ready until you do
<Aranel> Hi, I installed 2.6.22.1 kernel from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=kernel  article. But i have a problem with X. My new kernel doesn't start X. In this article, in "nvidia troubleshooting", It says "5. Re-run the NVIDIA installer" , how i can run it ? I'm used sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx new and sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, but it doesnt work.
<rjune> DaSkreech: is that like you will never be ready for sex until you have it?
<DaSkreech> rjune: Fairly close
<jenny_> Question: Can I get wine to open Juno Linspire on Kubuntu?
<stdin> Aranel: you have to download and insall from nvidia.com, the packages won't work with a non-ubuntu kernel
<DaSkreech> rjune: Though sex may be riskier
<elite101_> rrr
<rjune> arguably it's more enjoyable though
<elite101_> there
<elite101_> my internet dissconected im on slow wireless
<Level15> ping?
<DaSkreech> rjune: You argue your way I'll argue mine ;)
<Aranel> stdin: "the packages" ? all of packages or just nvidia's drivers ?
<ubuntu> everytime i go to the nine inch nails site, my computer dies
<ubuntu> evenkubuntu computers
<stdin> Aranel: any "driver" package won't work, others will
<Aranel> stdin: umm :(
<rjune> ubuntu_: that should clue you in that Nine Inch Nails are evil crackers trying to destroy your computer
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Dies?
<ubuntu> dies
<DaSkreech> Have to reboot dies?
<ubuntu> turns into a piece of junk
<DaSkreech> Alt+Ctrl+F1 Doesn't work dead?
<ubuntu> junk
<jhutchins> DaSkreech: Ignore him, he's just trolling.
<ubuntu> whats trolling?
<DaSkreech> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Drat :)
<jenny_> Anyone know about getting wine to open Juno Linspire on Kubuntu?
<stdin> jenny_: what is it?
<edulix> hi
<jenny_> I have to get Juno to work on here, no ifs and or butts about it. i dont want to pay for linspire or switch to freespire etc, i want wine to run it
<ubuntu> how do i start and stop my xserver?
<edulix> I have vlc and w32codecs installed, but I see videos "pixelated"
<edulix> I have exactly the same versions of both packages in other ubuntu pc and the videos lok fine there
<stdin> !X | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<edulix> and the vlc settings: the default ones
<edulix> can someone please enlighten me?
<ubuntu> can anyone help me with a g++ compile?
<assid> heya
<assid> i cant seem to get the damn beryl to work
<assid> can someone help me
<assid> now the opengl screensavers have disappeared too
<ubuntu> help me first
<assid> err.. brbr.. gonna try something
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: there are no "firsts"
<nosrednaekim> if someone can help you, they will
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: and you may want to be more specific
<ubuntu> im trying to compile a project with g++, and i dont know how to make the compiler find the other code files in the same diorectory
<ubuntu> how do i link the other cpp and h files in the build?
<george> the easiest way is to use an IDE :)
<ubuntu> i dont want to
<ubuntu> i want to use the g++ command line to do it
<stdin> ubuntu: ##c++
<ubuntu> o yeah, sorry
<Goliath23> hi
<Goliath23> could someone with 7.04 feisty please tar his /etc/apt directory and put it on a webspace for me?
<DaSkreech> Goliath23: I'm sorry why?
<ce> is it possible to change the creation date on a file?
<Goliath23> DaSkreech: i have an up to date system but my adept_manager still shows the old style of managing repositories (as known from dapper) ... I want the dialog based one. and the only explanation I have for it, is, that it might not be able to parse the files in /etc/apt and falls back to the line-based editing of sources..
<nosrednaekim> ce: yeah, rename it, then delete the original, and then rename it back to the original (of course that will only change the time to the present
<Goliath23> nosrednaekim: touch <filename> would have the same effect
* Pharoh is back.
<nosrednaekim> I thought touch simply created a new file?
<ce> no chance to specify a date?
<nosrednaekim> ce: read "man touch"
<ce> ah, ok.. thre it is
<ce> thanks
<DaSkreech> Goliath23: You have to install a package to get the new way of doing it
<DaSkreech> Goliath23: it's just a preference
<Goliath23> oh really?
<Goliath23> which one?
<Goliath23> DaSkreech: any idea which paket that is?
<Goliath23> ahh
<Goliath23> software-properties-kde
<DaSkreech> Goliath23: softwareproperties-kde
<DaSkreech> Dang
<DaSkreech> Yeah :)
<Goliath23> cool, thanks
<Goliath23> its actually a dependency of kubuntu-desktop, which I didn't have installed, probably because I removed ktorrent the other day..
<Tomi-idle> how to boot to kde4 instance? gutsy
<Tomi-idle> instance ---- session .. lol. too much WoW
<x_link> Doesn't Kubuntu 7.04 have GIMP?
<Tomi-idle> sudo apt-get install gimp
<Tomi-idle> or thru adept
<Goliath23> x_link: it has, you probably have to install it
<Tomi-idle> it's a gtk application. kde is based on qt
<x_link> Tomi-idle: I don't find it in my K Menu, that's why I asked.
<Goliath23> x_link: have you installed it? if yes, it should appear in your k-menu
<MADZ> hi guys
<x_link> Goliath23: Now I have yeah, but before. I thought GIMP was pre-installed. That's why I wanted to ask before I started searching/installing =)
<x_link> Goliath23: Thanks!
<Goliath23> okay :)
<Goliath23> x_link: krita is the kde graphics application that gets preinstalled.
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone know why the kubuntu alt cd installer doesn't locate 3 of my 4 sata drives even though the bios and the main cd find them fine? :(
<fdoving> su-hoens`rZ: might want to ask that in #ubuntu-devel
<su-hoens`rZ> fdoving thanks... didn't know about that chan :)
<fdoving> su-hoens`rZ: it's mainly for development-things, don't be scared if they tell you to shut up and go to a support channel.. but they probably know more about debian-installer.
<su-hoens`rZ> fdoving hehe thanks for the heads up :)
<BluesKaj> i know that uname -a gives the kernel version , what's the cmnd for the distro version?
<Ace2016> whats the difference between uname -r and -a?
<Ace2016> oh it gives the date and time of compile
<Ace2016> and also says SMP, wonder why
<fdoving> BluesKaj: lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> uname -r = 2.6.20-16-generic , uname -a 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<BluesKaj> running gutsy now ...had a successful install ...all seems fine so far
<Tomi-idle> hey. is there a gutsy package for the oxygen theme for kde4?
<Kernel> BluesKaj: cat /etc/release should tell you too...
<Kernel> not sure if its on EVERY distro
<BluesKaj> nope
<Kernel> ok
<rjb> cat /etc/issue
<rjb> for debian and derivates
<Kernel> ah i tried it on mandriva
<sahin_h> Is Somebody know what is the keyboard shortcut of the kde4 desktopgrid effect?
<BluesKaj> I have gutsy installed , can tell by the behavior of the login and the cli , but lsb_release -a says it's feisty
<Assid> heya
<BluesKaj> strange
<BluesKaj> strange
<fdoving> BluesKaj: are all packages up2date?
<BluesKaj> fdoving i would think , just ran it an hr ago
<BluesKaj> how to check ?
<fdoving> BluesKaj: run 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade' from a konsole
<BluesKaj> yeah that's the cmnd i used , fdoving
<Goliath23> somehow my KDM has fallen back to the english keyboard setting. any idea how I can fix that?
<Ace2016> sahin_h: try in #kde
<sahin_h> Ace2016: Ok, I will.
<DaSkreech> X_link: YOu can try krita
<Assid> anyone here know how to keep thunderbird always updated with kubuntu ?
<Ace2016> Goliath23: did you try in kcontrol
<Assid> and in beryl .. how to get the desktop cube to only show the screen as is.. instead of it growing up.. and showing all the windows like vista's flip 3d?
<Ace2016> Goliath23: Alt+F2 and run kdesu kcontrol, then go into System Administration > Login Manager at the bottom there is a thing called local, change that
<Aranel> Assid: Beryl doesn't have "Flip 3D" effect. Compiz Fusion have.
<devnull> Whats the best way to use a vnc server with kde? I need to access my linux box from a windows box
<Ace2016> ssh?
<Assid> Aranel: okay how do i disable that ? so the windows dont stackup ?
<Assid> im not using compiz window manager
<devnull> Ace2016: Yes I COULD use ssh, but I would rather do it in a gui interface.
<Ace2016> Assid: well you have to get it if you want vista's flip3d thing
<Aranel> Assid: I don't know. I think there is an option in Beryl Manager.
<Assid> Ace2016: well.. im not getting the flip3d itself.. it only shows up in the cube
<Ace2016> what are you trying to do with that cube?
<Assid> well.. as soon as i get the cube.. the windows start stacking up..
<Ace2016> like they are sticking out of the cube?
<Assid> yes
<Ace2016> Beryl Manager > Visual Effects > 3D Effects, disable it
<Ace2016> just tried it, very annoying
<Assid> which option is it ?
<Assid> err. space between right ?
<Assid> k
<Ace2016> worked?
<Assid> yes
<Assid> looks like
<Ace2016> good
<skeet> whenever i try to start beryl i just get a black screen
<Assid> err.. how do i get beryl to be on startup
<Ace2016> skeet: create a new text file in ~/.kde/Autostart/ called beryl-manager and put this into it:
<Ace2016> #!/bin/bash
<Ace2016> beryl-manager
<Ace2016> 
<Ace2016> make sure to have the blank line after beryl-manager
<Ace2016> thats it
<Ace2016> skeet: what is beryl running on? gfx card? using xgl or plain x? nvidia beta drivers or the ones from the distro? source of beryl, ubuntu or official beryl ones?
<skeet> where is .kde located
<Ace2016> skeet: in your home directory, its a hidden folder since it starts with a .
<Ace2016> Alt+F2, type ~ and press enter, to get to your home dir, then View > Show Hidden Files
<skeet> ok thanks i'll see if it works
<Assid> hrmm.. apparently with all these effects.. stuff like copying a file can slow down.. if you move around too much
<level1> Hi, I'm trying to get raid working on my computer.  I have 4 sata hard drives.  I set up raid in the bios, but qtparted just shows 4 real hard drives, no raid
<level1> whats the trick?
<Ace2016> Assid: even on my nvidia card it was slow, the second i ran beryl with xgl the speed increased a lot
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone know why the kubuntu alt cd installer doesn't locate 3 of my 4 sata drives even though the bios and the main cd find them fine? :(
<skeet> ummm .kde doesnt have a file called autostart
<Ace2016> level1: well if it does not work in bios then use the alternative installer disk and setup a software raid
<Assid> i think im using it with xgl
<level1> Ace2016: I was hoping to get a hardware raid working, because I want to use windows and some other stuff on this computer
<Ace2016> oh ok
<level1> Ace2016: if I set up raid 5 in my bois (and I checked, its there) should I have to do something to get it to work?  Why doesn't the bios just present the raided hard drives as one hard drive?
<Ace2016> skeet: its not a file, its a folder called Autostart, it starts with a capital for some reason
<skeet> ok i'll check again
<skeet> nope
<skeet> nothin
<Ace2016> skeet: make a dir called Autostart
<skeet> in .kde?
<Dragnslcr> Argh, what happened to my sound
<Ace2016> yea
<Dragnslcr> It was working fine yesterday, and I haven't changed any sound settings
<Ace2016> Dragnslcr: stop working randomly?
<skeet> ok h/o
<Dragnslcr> Ace2016- seems like it
<skeet> ok
<Ace2016> mine does it too, i think its caused by arts hogging the sound device, so i ran sudo killall -9 artsd and sound worked again
<Assid> it just crashed if i play with it :P
<skeet> ok now what
<Ace2016> level1: its the sameon my system, ubuntu did not see the drives as one they showed as different ones, i have up and used ubuntu with software raid 0 for root and raid 1 for /home and no raid for windows
<Assid> skeet: dont forget to set the permissions for beryl-manager in your autostart to +x] 
<Ace2016> skeet: what are you trying to run on startup?
<Assid> +x even
<level1> Ace2016:
<level1> Ace2016: I just don't want to have to download another cd
<skeet> im so confused
<skeet> ok i just installed linux ubuntu
<skeet> and i wanted to get beryl
<Assid> Ace2016: wheres the option to show the hidden directories ?
<skeet> the matrix theme
<Ace2016> View > Show hidden files
<BluesKaj> Errors were encountered while processing: kdepim
<Dragnslcr> Ace2016- that didn't seem to help. I even tried /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Pazy> Grub is still getting the better of me :(
<Assid> aah
<skeet> and then i installed beryl and now whenever i try to use it i get a black screen
<skeet> do i need a certain video card?
<skeet> or what
<Ace2016> i use nvidia, what do you use?
<Assid> skeet: the better the video card.. the better it is
<skeet> im usin a radeon 9550
<Ace2016> and i run xgl with xgl but most people say i don't need it
<Assid> Ace2016: someone should updte the guides.. it forgot to mention to change the driver from nv to nvidia
<Ace2016> oh well that sucks
<Assid> Ace2016: how the hell did you get xgl .. is it the same as glx ?
<Ace2016> Assid: used apt-get install to install xserver-xgl
<Ace2016> and then edited /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc, i changed   ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br  to ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv   and that was all i did
<Ace2016> then restarted kdm and then it used xgl, then logged in and ran beryl-xgl
<Assid> lots of performance difference ?
<Ace2016> by the way the beryl in the ubuntu repository does not support xgl
<Ace2016> i had to use the one from bery'l repo
<Assid> oh crap.. k
<skeet> so what do i do
<Assid> Ace2016: would it be alot of performance difference?
<Pazy> I i use Adept to uninstall Grub then reinstall it, should there be any ill effects? I need it to detect my WinXP as well
<Ace2016> yea quite a bit
<Assid> Ace2016: pm ?
<Ace2016> ok
<Dragnslcr> Ace2016- bleh, headphones work, but my regular speakers don't
<skeet> hmmmmm
<Dragnslcr> Ace2016- speakers use digital output, so that might be the problem, but I'm not sure how else to test
<skeet> can someone pm me
<skeet> ok so can someone help me out with this or am i screwed and just need to get windows xp?
<su-hoens`rZ> lol skeet
<su-hoens`rZ> i'm at the same point :D
<skeet> lol
<skeet> it sucks man
<su-hoens`rZ> fkn soft raid doesn't work
<skeet> ?
<su-hoens`rZ> my drives aren't getting detected by the cd even though bios and the main installation cd work
<su-hoens`rZ> and no one has an answer as to why
<skeet> wow
<skeet> its like this channel just turned into a ghost town
<tomi> where do i find the oxygen them for kde4 beta1? running gutsy
<Sanne> skeet: if it#s not kubuntu specific, try also in #ubuntu, more people there
<Karti> Hi all
<skeet> ok
<Karti> su-hoens`rZ: What drives can't you see?
<su-hoens`rZ> Karti 3 of my 4 sata drives
<Karti> where have you looked?
* Ace2016 wonders if 2 of the drives are shown as one...
<su-hoens`rZ> Karti what do you mean?
<Karti> Have you looked in System Settings in the Kmenu
<su-hoens`rZ> Karti in the partitioner and fdisk
<su-hoens`rZ> Karti i'm trying to install kubuntu
<Karti> Ah.....sorry, are they raided or just individual disks?
<su-hoens`rZ> Karti currently they're individual disks that i'm trying to software raid
<su-hoens`rZ> but i can't raid the disk if kubuntu doesn't detect 3/4 :D
<Karti> I'm afraid I have only used the bios and hardware raid
<Karti> And then Kubuntu would only see it as the one drive
<_da> I have both DVD and RW/Disc, which one do I use to listen to CDs?
<Karti> _da: either should work
<_da> ok, ty
<reuv> hi, is there anyway to download php as a standalone program?
<Karti> reuv: http://www.php.net/downloads.php
<Ace2016> reuv: i guess you could download it and compile it and use --prefix=/opt/myphp/ or something like that
<su-hoens`rZ> Karti bleh yeah
<su-hoens`rZ> i thought my bios supported raid, but apparently it doesn't.... it's super weird tbh i've never seen anything like it
<reuv> ok, i was hoping they already had it in one of the repositories
<Karti> su-hoens`rZ: have you raided them already? or are you trying to raid them with Kubuntu prior to install?
<Ace2016> su-hoens`rZ: well it depends on fake raid or real raid, http://linux-ata.org/faq-sata-raid.html
<su-hoens`rZ> Karti i'm trying to raid them
<Assid> err.. whats the command for having the kmenu update itself?
<_da> Karti, what part of the country are you from ,just curious
<su-hoens`rZ> Ace2016 well i haven't done any raiding on the bios side at all
<su-hoens`rZ> i'm just trying to get my drives recognized, which they are in bios and normal cd, but not in the alt cd
<Karti> at the moment I'm near Devizes
<_da> is that near Boston?
#kubuntu 2007-08-03
<Karti> su-hoens`rZ: I must admit that I am a hardware raid fan
<Karti> _da in the UK
<su-hoens`rZ> Karti well tbh i am too, which is why i got this mobo
<_da> wow...
<su-hoens`rZ> should have done more research :(
<Ace2016> hardware problem? not usual for drives to show up especially if they are identical drives
<_da> , I'm from Texas.USA
<Karti> su-hoens`rZ: sorry can't really help you there...
<vzduch> _da: this channel is NOT US only :)
<Karti> _da: and its near my bed time!
<Assid> err.. anyone know the package update-menus come with?
<vzduch> Assid: ?
<Assid> its a command
<_da> Karti ty
<_da> vzduch,ok ty
<Karti> _da: No probs....
<vzduch> Assid: your talk no sense makes, young padawan ;)
<killown|away> how do i do to get kde4 beta 1 on apt-get?
<Ace2016> killown|away: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<Karti> killown|away: you coould use apt-cache search perhaps
<vzduch> killown|away: you're away, so how can you ask that question? :D
<Ace2016> is that what your after?
<vzduch> Ace2016: I guess it isn't.. KDE4 beta1 == 3.92.0
<chuck> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<killown|away> Ace2016, I want kde4 beta1
<Dragnslcr> killown|away- it's in the same backports repository
<vzduch> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0-beta1.php
<Dragnslcr> If you install kde4, you'll be able to upgrade as soon as the packages are available to you
<Ace2016> oh it was only released today
<Ace2016> i wonder if debian sid has them
<killown|away> vzduch, I want kde 4 beta1 on kubuntu apt-get
<killown|away> 0.o
<vzduch> killown|away: it's in the article, read it
<killown|away> ohhh my god
<vzduch> ah, it's not in this article, it seems.. I had it from somewhere else
<vzduch> from a not yet published article on kubuntu.org
<vzduch> killown|away: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<killown|away> vzduch, thanks a lot
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<Ace2016> wow taht was fast
<Assid> ?
<NetSKaVeN> anyone trying KDE 4 in Feisty?
<nzk> I want to.
<Ace2016> i'm just wondering but is this really ready for backports???
<Assid> isnt it still beta
<nzk> How do I set screen lock when closed in KDE3?
<NetSKaVeN> in backports is the Alpha 2 now
<Ace2016> since backports are for gusty and kde isn't going to be finished by the release of gusty is it?
<Karti> nzk: do you mean lock th escreen?
<Ace2016> nzk: right click on the desktop > lock session
<Hub441> hoi!
<Ace2016> hi
<Dragnslcr> Ace2016- KDE4 should be at RC for the 7.10 release
<Dragnslcr> KDE3 will still be the default for a while though
<Karti> Ace2016: or my favouite - Ctrl+Alt+L
<Ace2016> :(
<vzduch> KDE4 is expected to become default in Gutsy+2
<Ace2016> oh
<Mo0oSaH> vzduch: Gutsy+ 2 meaning another year or so?
<Ace2016> ctrl+l wipes the screen in konversation :(
<vzduch> Mo0oSaH: yep, 7.10
<vzduch> err.. 8.10
<Dragnslcr> 8.10
<Sanne> wise decision
<Dragnslcr> 8.04 is an LTS version
<Mo0oSaH> that's weak =(
<vzduch> hi Sanne :)
<bonesss> guys, i still got problems for to try install flash in my firefox 64
<Ace2016> can't wait for 10.10
<Karti> Ctrl+Alt+L
<Ace2016> lts versions suck
<Karti> getting late, night all....
<Ace2016> all the software is old and sucks
<Dragnslcr> Man, I hope my speakers aren't fried
<Dragnslcr> Headphones work, and I haven't touched any sound configuration since last night
<Ace2016> Dragnslcr: plug them into a cd player's headphone socket
<vzduch> Ozark Henry \o/
<bonesss> anyone can help me?
<Dragnslcr> I don't think I have a regular audio cable anywhere. I use the optical output for my speakers
<Sanne> hi vzduch :)
<Dragnslcr> Which means I'd have to find someone else with a system with optical output to test my speakers on
<Dragnslcr> Or coaxial
<Ace2016> ooo sounds expensive
<Dragnslcr> The speakers? They cost me about $300, but that must have been 7 years ago now
<Dragnslcr> Unfortunately, a decent set is still almost that much
<Ace2016> ebay
<vzduch>  bedtime.. good night :)
<Sanne> night vzduch
<tofu> ola a todos
<vzduch> !pt | tofu
<ubotu> tofu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<chuck> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<chuck> is nfs generally the easiest way to share files between two locally connected ubuntu machines?
<sfire> is anyone else having problems with kopete?  All of a sudden it crashes every time I log into one of my yahoo accounts.  But works with everything else.
<sfire> I ended up switching to gaim but that can't do webcams :(
<Hub441> /wc
<Ahmuck> hi, i need help getting my wireless working on my laptop
<sfire> Ahmuck: have you checked the ndiswrapper gui tools?
<sfire> thats how I got mine working.. You will need a un-compressed copy of the windows xp/2000 driver
<Ahmuck> i don't know what your talking about :-(
<Ahmuck> i'm kinda lost when it comes to ndiswrapper
<sfire> go into adept and type ndiswrapper
<sfire> you want ndisgtk, ndiswrapper-common, and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<sfire> use the ndisgtk tool to get it working and its a snap
<Ahmuck> Error: no versions of ndiswrapper found!
<Ahmuck> oh, ok, will get it
<sfire> adept is the software installer (just so you know)
<Ahmuck> ok, got it
<Ahmuck> ndiswrapper -i ?
<sfire> ???
<sfire> I use the gui tool.. never done it from the command prompt
<sfire> I know you can do it without that tool though
<sfire> but anyway.. back to my problem.. anyone having trouble with kopete and yahoo messenger?
<ruzzz> i bad speak english but i want! ))))))))))
<Ahmuck> sfire i use gaim
<sfire> Ahmuck: yea.. I'm stuck with gaim right now :(   I hate gaim though
<Aranel> Hi, I wanting upgrade to Gutsy Alpha3 from Kubuntu 7.04, this is a good idea or bad idea ?
<nicolai_> !ru | ruzzz
<ubotu> ruzzz:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Ahmuck> Aranel: i consider it a bad idea
<Aranel> Ahmuck: why? Gutsy have a big problems ?
<nicolai_> Aranel: it is not meant for prodution machines
<Ahmuck> Aranel: i have problems with regular releases sometimes, i'm always fraid of a *buntu beta
<nicolai_> Aranel: meaning you should expect many bugs in an alpha or beta release
<Aranel> nicolai_: Ahmuck: umm, ok, I'm scared :P
<tank71> Well I guess this would be my first really stupid question (many more to come dont worrie)- How can I hide a program? like make it go to the tray?
<nicolai_> Aranel: If it is possible for you to have Gutsy on a separate partition, you wouldn't really have to worry, but if you could work with only a Gutsy alpha, then you would already know.
<Aranel> nicolai_: what about RC ? When i can use it :)
<Ahmuck> sfire: so how do you use the gui?
<Ahmuck> er, where do you get the gui to ndiswrapper?
<nicolai_> tank71: all programs
<nicolai_> Aranel: If you wish. but unless you plan to submit potential bugs, it would be wisest to wait for the final release or a few days before.
<nicolai_> Aranel: it is always to at least one operating system on one computer that is trustworthy. :)
<Ahmuck> tank, what tray?  the quick launch, the task bar, or in the corner as an icon?
<tank71> I think I got it
<tank71> thanks a lot though
<Ahmuck> kewl, first time on kubuntu tank71
<Ahmuck> ?
<tank71> yup...
<Aranel> nicolai_: wait.. wait.. wait.. boring :P
<tank71> had it installed for about 5 minutes lol
<nicolai_> Aranel: Sorry, getting sleepy. I meant " it is always good to have"
<Aranel> nicolai_: what about final release ? when i can use this ? October ?
<nicolai_> Aranel: you could always install gutsy alpha on an external harddrive :P
<nicolai_> Aranel: October 18th
<tank71> anyone feel to explain work spaces to me?
<Aranel> nicolai_: ok thanks, i think i'll wait :)
<Level15> tank71: workspaces? you mean desktops?
<nicolai_> Aranel: And KDE 4.0 on October 23rd :P
<Level15> nicolai_: i don't think kde is going to be ontime :(
<tank71> far right coner
<shadowhywind> hay allhaving a problem, again. I just noticed that my swap is not being mounted at bootup but (swapon command works). Any ideas?
<nicolai_> Level15: They're only about to days late so far ;)
<Level15> shadowhywind: device not accesible at booot time maybe?
<Aranel> nicolai_: when we use kde4 ? October 23 ? November ? do you know ? :)
<shadowhywind> umm shouldn't be, it is on the same harddrive afterall
<Level15> nicolai_: dunno, last alpha was about a week late AFAIR
<nicolai_> Aranel: when KDE 4.0 comes out, it should be available for install on gutsy and an unofficial Kubuntu CD will be releasedre
<Aranel> nicolai_: hmm, ok , thanks for answers :)
<nicolai_> Aranel: But officialy KDE 4.2 for 8.10 would be a good guess.
<Aranel> nicolai_: 8.10 ? 2008 .. That's a nightmare for me :)
<nicolai_> Level15: Tagging and release seems to have quite an interval. :P
<Biovore> Aranel: 8.10 is gusty + 1 isn't it..
<nicolai_> Biovore: Gutsy = 7.10, Gutsy + 1 = 8.04, Gutsy +2 = 8.10
<Level15> i want my KDE4 pretty bad
<Aranel> nicolai_: Gutsy + 2. wow :)
<nicolai_> Level15: We all do, we all do... :P
<Biovore> ok..
<Level15> i don;t feel like using that compiz thingy...
<Level15> i remember the days in which i wanted KDE2 so bad that i installed some beta release on slackware 7... it crashed a lot, but i kept it because it looked much better than kde1 :)
<nicolai_> I'm downloading the KDE 4.0 beta now. It is pretty much the only reason I'm not sleeping at the moment.
<Level15> nicolai_: what time is it wherever you live?
<nicolai_> Level15: 1:27 :/
<nicolai_> Level15: But I got home from a movie at midnight, so it's not so bad
<Level15> holy s*ht :P
<Level15> that puts you somewhere around france, i guess
<nicolai_> Level15: Copenhagen, Denmark. But close :P
<nicolai_> Same timezone, i believe
<Level15> probably
<Level15> hm
<Level15> wait
<Level15> do you have summertime?
<nicolai_> Jep
<Level15> you are GMT+0 then, i think... and on summer, GMT+1
<Level15> no?
<familiaok> what do you think about easy ubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> 01:30 now would be GMT+2
<kosch_zZzZ> i thought GMT is GMT - if summer or not :)
<nicolai_> Level15: I thought I was always GMT+1
<kosch_zZzZ> nicolai_ i think so too
<Level15> nicolai_: hm, ok, maybe i'm wrong... i'm just trying to guess based on how long ahead of me you are :)
<kosch_zZzZ> Berlin e.g. is GMT +1
<elite101> yeah i just did a re-install now i am for sure not going to ever install limewire
<elite101> with out installing java first
<Level15> elite101: lol
<kosch_zZzZ> its definetly 1:32 at GMT+1 = CET
<nicolai_> Level15: USA is GMT-5 to GMT-8?
<Level15> dunno, i'm not in USA :)
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> rite on
<nicolai_> Canada then? :P
<Level15> nicolai_: yes
<kosch_zZzZ> http://www.teachersparadise.com/ency/de/media/4/4b/timezones.png
<nicolai_> A lot of Canadians in this Channel it seems
<nicolai_> Are you all from Toronto?
<Level15> reallly? who else?
<kosch_zZzZ> timezones are not really easy topic
<kosch_zZzZ> :)
<yurimxpxman> I can't get my locale to change for some reason <http://yurimxpxman.dyndns.org/paste>. Any ideas? :?
<Level15> no, I'm in Regina
<elite101> canada rite?
<elite101> Canadian-EliTe_HAxOr_101
<elite101> :P
<elite101> no not toronto
<elite101> from welland ontario prob the only person in welland using linux/kubuntu
<nicolai_> Level15: I don't remember, they just seem to be 80% of active people yesterday. :P
<nicolai_> *seemed
<Level15> lol!
<Level15> elite101: haha!
<elite101> welland ehh such a small town :P
<Level15> i think i'm going to move to kubuntu x86
<killown|away> hi
<Level15> elite101: how many people over there?
<lwh> theres probably thousands of people there using it
<killown|away> dolphin file manager has languague packs support?
<Biovore> killown|away: It will when its complete..
<nicolai_> Fun fact: The current president of KDE is also a Canadian
<Mo0oSaH> lol
<Level15> hehe!
<kosch_zZzZ> in cannada is much better weedsmoking than us :P
<Level15> kosch_zZzZ: for that you might want Holland or something like that :P
<kosch_zZzZ> not far away from my place
<kosch_zZzZ> :P
<nicolai_> We used to be pretty good at it too with Christiania, until the government closed it down.
<kosch_zZzZ> so - really get some sleep now
<kosch_zZzZ> good night dudes
<Level15> kosch_zZzZ: rest
* Aranel uzaklarda: imdilik uzaklara gitti.
<nicolai_> I can wait the ten more minutes for the download to finish
<Level15> nicolai_: what are you downloading?
<nicolai_> KDE 4.0 beta
<elite101> omg u have to register for ##windows channel now?
<fuel> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Level15> nicolai_: i got some livecd for that but didn't play much with it
<nicolai_> I'm downloading the live-cd :P
<Level15> elite101: windows channel?
<nicolai_> Just to get my fix :)
<elite101> yeah
<Level15> i'm going to spam them ;)
<Level15> (jk)
<elite101> for IRC
<nicolai_> elite101: I got in no hazzle
<Level15> nicolai_: suse kde4 cd?
<elite101> no they run linux too. just because the run windows doesnt mean there all fan-boys and love windows
<elite101> lol its my nickname then
<nicolai_> Level15: yep
<elite101> sorry nvm
<elite101> my nickname is registerd under me but i dont know how to make it mine again?
<Level15> nicolai_: it doesn't have the new UI desings, so it looks pretty much the same...
<Level15> elite101: /msg nickserv identify mypass
<nicolai_> Level15: it seems a waste to abandon it now, though
<Level15> nicolai_: yeah, it's almost done
<elite101> okay
<elite101> so then that will sign me in?
<Level15> nicolai_: what's your speed?
<nicolai_> Level15: I do not trust Firefox for recovering a download
<Level15> elite101: hm, what do you mean?
<Level15> nicolai_: have you seen flashgot?
<elite101> i will do it in my own channel lol :P i have a password for everything and its the same i dont want anyone to know it
<nicolai_> Level15: 210 KB/s
<nicolai_> so 2 mbits
<Level15> nicolai_: flashgot is nice for firefox
<Level15> you can then have kget downloading stuff
<elite101> somone is in my channel
<elite101> and is opp lol
<elite101> how did this happen?
<elite101> #elitechannel
<elite101> i thought that was my channel
<elite101> :P
<Level15> maybe you can kick him... dunno how though
<Dragnslcr> Did you register it with chanserv?
<nicolai_> elite101: your nick is your channel
<elite101> lol
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> i made it like 2weeks ago that channel where me and my friends go and chat
<Dragnslcr> If you registered it with chanserv, you can use chanserv to op yourself
<nicolai_> elite101: The realinsane were here yesterday :)
<elite101> but now someone "owns" it with op. !! im supposed to have that
<elite101> yeah lol his nick is insane`KDE
<elite101> but now he wont give me my own op when i get it/ im going to kickbanhim @domain
<elite101> because i discuss passwords and stuff sometimes
<nicolai_> elite101: Hey, easy now :)
<elite101> lol
<Level15> elite101: BAD idea... your connection to the IRC server is NOT encrypted...
<elite101> i know
<elite101> not like bank.com my PIN # is
<Level15> lol
<elite101> like simple passwords with my friends to like uploaded files
<elite101> and such
<Dragnslcr> elite101- what's the name of the channel?
<elite101> be he is in it
<Level15> i see
<elite101> #elitechannel
<elite101> xD
<elite101> lol
<elite101> he has been idle for 1hour xD
<Dragnslcr> [19:47]  -ChanServ-      Channel: #elitechannel
<Dragnslcr> [19:47]  -ChanServ-      Contact: Insane`KDE, last seen: 7 hours 16 minutes 16 seconds ago
<Dragnslcr> Looks like you didn't register it with chanserv
<Dragnslcr> So it isn't your channel
<parsnip> hi guys
* parsnip waves
<parsnip> when kubuntu boots up
<parsnip> and you get the blue progress bar
<parsnip> can you turn that up so you can watch the services startup etc
<Level15> parsnip: edit menu.lst
<nicolai_> Goodnight everybody
<Insane`KDE> Hey does anybody know an end-level global equalizer for kubuntu?
<mike_> I find Kubuntu locks up when shutting down?
<tank71> lets say I wanted to open a port...how would I go about that?
<Level15> tank71: like a tcp port?
<tank71> ya
<Level15> any particular service?
<phitoo> Hello everyone!
<tank71> nope
<nosrednaekim> hello
<Level15> tank71: just "open it"? dunno, maybe nc can do it
<tank71> nc as in?
<elite101> i already regesterd my nick?
<phitoo> I am just running Adept Updater and I see that Upstart is to be removed. I'm surprised. Anywhere I can find more info?
<tank71> ok...well thanks
<elite101> i already registerd my nick how do i "sign in"
<Level15> tank71: haven't really used it much... try man nc
<Level15> yep, nc can do it
<Level15> nc -l -p portnumber
<elite_hacker> um gunna have to register this one now :P
<elite_hacker> arrg i dont have channel op. on #elitechannel
<mike_> kubuntu gives a blank scren on shut down?
<elite_hacker> #elite_hacker
<elite_hacker> how do i register a channel?
<Level15> elite_hacker: /help register
<Mo0oSaH> elite_hacker: I just joined =)
<Level15> ok that doesn't work
<elite_hacker> heheh
<elite_hacker> lol noit doesnt
<Level15> elite_hacker: /msg chanserv help works better :)
<elite_hacker> doesnt work
<Level15> yes it does
<Level15> it tells you how to register etc
<Insane`KDE> Does anybody know of any sort of global equalizer?
<killown|away> dpkg-buildpackage kde  dont get all files to compile..
<killown|away> anyone can help?
<killown|away> ops
<killown|away> apt-get source kde
<Level15> anyone knows *anything* about masonry?
<Level15> but i mean, facts...
<jhutchins> Level15: You talkin' freemasonry or building stuff?
<Level15> jhutchins: freemasonry
<jhutchins> Level15: Yep,
<jhutchins> Level15: Both, actually.
<dougb> hey, i set the time to be in am/pm, but the clock on the bottom panel isn't reflecting that change
<jhutchins> dougb: Did you log out and log back in?
<Level15> jhutchins: could you please tell me a couple of facts? my brother told me he was joining and i want to know if be happy for him or start worrying...
<jhutchins> Level15: Sure, join kubuntu-offtopic
<jhutchins> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Insane`KDE> I've searched a bit but I couldn't find anything. Again, does anybody know anything about a Linux end-level global equalizer?
<Level15> Insane`KDE: nope
<phitoo>  I am just running Adept Updater and I see that Upstart is to be removed. (upstart, upstart-compat-sysv, upstart-logd are to be removed and sysvinit, sysvinit-utils are to be installed). I can't find anything about this on the upstart home nor on the mailing-list archives for July. Does anyone have any info? page
<Level15> maybe you can achieve something like that through arts, but not sure
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: Global Equalizer?  Is that anything to do with World Domination?
<Level15> HAHAHA
<Level15> NWO :P
<owner_> #xubuntu
<Level15> owner_:  what about it?
<Insane`KDE> jhutchins: Nah :P. Just sound equalizer ^^. Basically I want to turn up the abss a bit for ALL sounds, not just amarok
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: kmix.
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: Makes a nice little volume controll applet too.
<Insane`KDE> I have Kmix but I can't seem to find an equalizer setting anywhere
<Level15> kmix shows the channels available on your sound card... if it doesn't show anything related to bass and treble, your soundcard doesn't support that, at least not in hardware
<out> how does one copy a DVD?
<Insane`KDE> No my hardware doesn't support it, which is why I need software for it
<Insane`KDE> The thing is, my 2.1 doesn't have an extra subwoofer line, it just uses hardware to get it's line from the normal input, so I can't set it manually
<Insane`KDE> I need to set it (lowest 2 lines) in teh equalizer manually
<Insane`KDE> This works quite well, but only for programs that have one, such as amarok. The problem is, I want to do the same for all global sounds
<Insane`KDE> GRawlrghy!! I found many apps but they're all windows-only
<out> ubotu, can you copy a DVD using Ubuntu 7.04?
<Level15> out try k3b
<Level15> Insane`KDE: there *might* be some arts applications which do that
<Insane`KDE> Level15 arts?
<winbond> i want to install kde4, do i need to install kde4base, kde4base-dev or both?
<Level15> Insane`KDE: yep... arts is the kde2 and kde3 sound system
<Insane`KDE> Level15 Now that tells me nothing..
<Level15> winbond: kde4base should be enough, unless you want to compile stuff
<Insane`KDE> Level15: Where can I access/configure it?
<Level15> Insane`KDE: let me see if i can find a package name for you
<xtrmclmb> bye
<Level15> Insane`KDE: try artscontrol, though it might work or not depending on your sound card as well...
<Insane`KDE> Level15: Couldn't find package artscontrol
<Level15> no i think it should already be installed with other package
<Level15> try tu run it from command line
<Insane`KDE> Oh
<Insane`KDE> duh
<Insane`KDE> Ah, the package is called "artsbuilder"
<Level15> no that's for midi thing i think
<Level15> not sure, though
<Ahmuck> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ahmuck> !wireless
<Ahmuck> !broadcom
<Ahmuck> how do i find out what wireless card i have?
<Insane`KDE> Damnit right, it seems to be MIDI-only
<Level15> Ahmuck: lspci or lsusb if it's an USB device
<Insane`KDE> But when running artscontrol it told me "package not installed. You can get it with sudo apt-get install artsbuilder"
<Level15> hm
<Level15> well try that, then try running artscontrol
<winbond> Level15: ty
<Insane`KDE> I did
<Insane`KDE> It gives me the MIDI-only arts manager
<Level15> hm sorry then, out of ideas
<Insane`KDE> Graghr
<Insane`KDE> Hmmm...
<Insane`KDE> Glachl, ni #arts !?
<Insane`KDE> *no
<ice9> hmm has anyone installed the kde4.0 beta yet
<Insane`KDE> No idea
<Insane`KDE> What is it? *dunce*
<Insane`KDE> apt-cache policy tells me I have no version of KDE installed which truly wonders me..
* Level15 is listening to The Kinslayer by Nightwish on Wishmaster [Amarok] 
<Level15> hehe
<acr> hi. I just installed kubuntu on a friends laptop. At first, everything was good but once he took it home network manager would no longer see wireless networks and it says he's always connected to a wired network, even if he's not. I took it home and it can't see my wireless network either. Can anybody help?
<winbond> Insane`KDE: it probably sais that you dont have the version which you checked for installed
<Insane`KDE> Level15: That song rules :P
<Insane`KDE> winbond: In fact I used kdebase
<Level15> Insane`KDE: you like nightwish?
<Insane`KDE> "apt-cache policy kdebase"
<Insane`KDE> Level15: Hell yeah, I got all their songs. Lately I'm listening to more Black Metal or otherwise Hrdcore techno :P
<Level15> Insane`KDE: i like the elvenpath
<Level15> it's really good
<Level15> AAMOF
<Level15> i think i'll play it now
<Insane`KDE> Hang on, brb emptying my USB
<Level15> ok
<Insane`KDE> Back.. anybody know what I mean with USB?
<MarcC> my trash bin won't empty...is there a command line way to force it?
<Level15> Insane`KDE: USB memory?
<Level15> MarcC: cd + rm :P
<Insane`KDE> Nah
<Insane`KDE> Urine and Shit Buffer
<MarcC> Level15 cd where, where is the trash folder?
<Level15> lol!
<ice9> I'm updating kdebase-dev right now
<ice9> for kde 4.0
<phoenixz> Hi there, In Fedora I used VIM, which was vi but with color, it remmembered last position in the file after closing, and had some other nice features.. vim on kubuntu, however, looks like plain old vi.. is there some cooler vim for kubuntu?
<ice9> I just want to see plasma
<Level15> MarcC: i think .local/share/Trash
<Level15> phoenixz: yeah, vim after you set your settings ;)
<phoenixz> Level15, right... what settings where?
<MarcC> Level15, thanks - what's the rm syntax? I tried rm -rf * but that just made my screen blank
<Insane`KDE> Oh yeah, anybody know how I can check my partition sizes?
<Insane`KDE> I want to know how much space I got left
<Level15> phoenixz: color is some vim command like set syntax or something... dunno the rest. i'm not too much of a vim fan
<ice9> lol how do I change kwin
<MarcC> Insane`KDE: I installed the Sysinfo:// thingy from kde-apps.org for that
<Level15> MarcC: rm -rf on what directory???
<phoenixz> Level15, okay, let me check in the vim channel
<Level15> Insane`KDE: df -h
<MarcC> Level15: j/k ...but really, what's the syntax
<Level15> well, just rm and the file(s)...
<Insane`KDE> kewl
<Level15> like rm myPorn.gif :P
<Insane`KDE> 18 G linux partition, 2.8 used :D
<MarcC> Level15: but I want to rm all files in that folder at once
<Level15> cd to the folder, then rm *
<Level15> avoid that -rf unless you *know* what you are doing
<winbond> im insalling kde4 and it sais run "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/libexport" but gives me export command not found, how do i fix it ?
<Level15> my /usr only has 133 MB free :P
<WaxyFresh>  argh me maties!im Kaptain of the good ship fiesty,and kicker seams to have walked the plank.but my ships logs claim hes still aboard vessel.any ideas on how to bring this stowaway out of hiding?
<intelikey> i have a question about job control,   howto move a process to a different tty ?
<Insane`KDE> rofl: "-h --human-readable: display sizes in human readable format"
<Level15> intelikey: man screen
<intelikey> Level15 not screen  venella console
<Sanne> Insane`KDE: try with: df -h
<Insane`KDE> Sanne: Did already :P
<Insane`KDE> !arts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Insane`KDE> !info arts
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Sanne> Insane`KDE: :)
<Insane`KDE> OMFG
<Insane`KDE> It's 3:00 am already and I wanted to go to sleep at 11 pm
<Level15> intelikey: don't think it's posible
<WaxyFresh> so noone knows how to fix kicker?
<Level15> killall kicker; kicker :P
<intelikey> Level15  i don't pay you to tell me what i can't do, i pay you to tell me how to do it,   you're fired!
<intelikey> :)
<Level15> intelikey: you weren't paying me anyway ;)
<Insane`KDE> So it's mutual now?
<MarcC> synergy is the coolest
<intelikey> yeah but that's beside the point
<Level15> HAHAH
<WaxyFresh> Level15: no luck
<WaxyFresh> i kill -9d kicker and restarted it but it still hiding
<Level15> WaxyFresh: well, you could log out, rm -rf .kde, log back in... you should get a clean kde config, but only if you can afford /don't mind to lose all other config...
<intelikey> rm -r ~/.kde
<Ahmuck> ok, so i have Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) ... how do i get that working in linux
<WaxyFresh> are there any other menu bars i can install?kooldoc dosent like me for some reason,i think it filled a restraining order actually
<Level15> or find the exact setting which tells it to hide, then change it by hand
<intelikey> or use kcontrol
<intelikey> :)
<winbond> im insalling kde4 and it sais run "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/libexport" but gives me export command not found, how do i fix it ?
<Level15> intelikey: well, yeah, that should do as well... :P
<intelikey> and it's    KCONTROL for the win .....
<Insane`KDE> I think I'll /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Level15> "but then the dark lord learned the craft of ring making..."
<Insane`KDE> OMG LOTR
<Insane`KDE> and made ~the master ring~
<Level15> part of the lyrics of the song as well
<Insane`KDE> Get rammstein
<WaxyFresh> and one OS to combine them all...
<Level15> you know, you can think of VM as being the master ring :P and the OS running on them as the rings of power
<Insane`KDE> one OS to rule them all, one os to find them. One OS to bring them all and in the darkness bind them
<Level15> heheh
<Insane`KDE> LINUX
<evri2> Gnome vs Kde
<Insane`KDE> Harbinger of doom, it will stride through the gates of hell carying windows' head on a pike
<intelikey> evri2 blackbox
<Level15> evri2: Gnome = bad, KDE = good
<Level15> hehehe
<Insane`KDE> Lawl
<Insane`KDE> ALL HAIL KDE
<Level15> HAIL!
<WaxyFresh> Insane`KDE: you should cut the head of with a jagged vista cd
<Insane`KDE> Anybody here play Kotor?
<mneptok> Level15: please, no DE wars
<sonhadorpr> Gnome is better
<intelikey> evri2 i like these type questions,   what's the next one ?
<Level15> mneptok: i thought this was a KDE channel, but ok... i didn't mean to
<Insane`KDE> WaxyFresh: Nah, I'd rather shred the cd to bits
<mneptok> (and it's "GNOME." all caps.) ;)
<mneptok> Level15: DE wars are pointless no matter what the channel.
<Insane`KDE> -__________________________-
<intelikey> mneptok  gah no me
<Insane`KDE> Beryl pwns all
<intelikey> Insane`KDE runners
<evri2> next one is KDE3 vs KDE4
<Level15> HAHAH
<Level15> i see something like Linux vs Mac coming...
<arriesp> hi
<Insane`KDE> KDE4,'cause, uh, IT'S NUMBER IS HIGHER!!!
<evri2> and i didn't ask any questions :p
<mneptok> no, it's "KDE3 using GPLv2 vs. KDE4 using GPLv3"
<intelikey> evri2 fxce4
<intelikey> next
<WaxyFresh> -what ersin of kde does feisty use?
<Insane`KDE> Windows Vista vs Mac Os X
<evri2> xfce rolf
<Insane`KDE> V for vista baby!
<Level15> Insane`KDE: Mac OS X b/c a) it does those nifty tricks LONG AGO and b) it's UNIX
<evri2> i am completely lost here
<evri2> i have gnome but
<arriesp> my k menu has disappeared...
<intelikey> Insane`KDE http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38653
<intelikey> runners              ^
<evri2> kde looks better and have more apps
<Insane`KDE> kde looks better?
<Insane`KDE> Lies
<WaxyFresh> arriesp: mine too,maybe they eloped
<Insane`KDE> beryl looks better
<evri2> rofl
<evri2> ashudashd
<evri2> compiz-fusion better for me
<evri2> :p
<Level15> compiz is just a WM, not a DE
<WaxyFresh> Insane`KDE: what ersion of kde does ubuntu fiesty use?
<RadiantFire> 3.5.6
<evri2> i currently using ubuntu but i am downloading kubuntu now.
<sonhadorpr> the 4.0 should be coming out soon
<evri2> there are more apps in kde i think
<evri2> and it is
<WaxyFresh> is it possible to upgrade to 4.0?
<evri2> not think*
<RadiantFire> and they do their job better
<Level15> evri2: you can switch from ubuntu to kubunto just by installing some packages
<arriesp> eloped?
<evri2> yes i know but
<arriesp> what is eloped?
<WaxyFresh> thats becasue kde is sexy
<evri2> some people said it will cause some bugs
<intelikey> evri2 kde is a meta package that will install 'all of kde'
<RadiantFire> WaxyFresh: you don't want to know, kde 4.0 is still partially in shambles, but Gutsy will be released with packages for 4.0 rc 2 or something
<sonhadorpr> the apps are better....but I believe they are more of a hassle...a little more comlicated to install, and give many problems..
<Insane`KDE> Pfff.. what is KDE 4 anyways? What's the difference?
<evri2> intelikey i think clean install is always better
<WaxyFresh> RadiantFire: what do you mean shambles?does it run witbout crashing?
<RadiantFire> WaxyFresh: short answer... no
<intelikey> evri2 clean install of what ?
<WaxyFresh> RadiantFire: is the long answer yes?
<Level15> Insane`KDE: composite manager is enough for me to move to kde4
<RadiantFire> WaxyFresh: slightly longer answer, things run, but need kinks worked out
<MarcC> hm...I wonder why my keyboard repeat rate and mouse speed need to be reset every once in a while :/
<WaxyFresh> RadiantFire: im kinky,i can deal with it
<Insane`KDE> I really think somebody should make an ultimate OS. Mac's originality, Vista's availability, Linux' 1337ness
<RadiantFire> Insane`KDE: google for Pillars of KDE 4
<evri2> well,in my opinion when i install KDE over this Gnome system,there will be some files left and new kde won't run as smooth as Kubuntu's Kde
<CensorBard> !simplemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about simplemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WaxyFresh> mu is the chinese ideo gram for nothing
<evri2> i tried that once in 6.06.1 or sth
<intelikey> evri2 probably because you install kubuntu-desktop in sted of kde
<evri2> i think it is not a good ide
<evri2> idea*
<RadiantFire> WaxyFresh: well, beta 1 was released today, it'll probably have some packages for kubuntu soon
<Insane`KDE> Shit. My eyelids are starting to get tired
<Level15> well, technically Mac would be that OS... i think... i mean, it's Unix (certified on their next release), and looks good... all you need is to have it on ealmost every computer around
<Insane`KDE> But Mac sucks
<Insane`KDE> It jsut does. Fact.
<intelikey> having more than one *buntu-desktop is not the best of ideas,  no.
<Level15> if i didn't have to buy their HW as well, i might at least give Mac a try
<sonhadorpr> I still rather have an OS thats totally free!!
<Level15> intelikey: that's true
<Insane`KDE> Yay for osOS!
<sonhadorpr> I liek MACS, better than Windows..
<Pazy> Does this command let you redo the X-server from recovery console: Sudo dpkg-recovery xserver-xorg?
<sonhadorpr> Im still trying to get used to GNOME, its kinda complicated
<Insane`KDE> I like Windows out of the sole reason that it's so widely distributed
<intelikey> that's why i advise installing either gnome or kde respectivly on the ubuntu or kubuntu install for the dubble DE-env
<Insane`KDE> I mean, Linux is better and all, but search in the web. about 90% of everything you find is windows only
<sonhadorpr> true..
<Level15> yep...
<Insane`KDE> Especially games
<sonhadorpr> lets work on it being more available..
<Level15> and sadly, linux desktop is not progressing that much...
<Pazy> Linux has a better communuty though, if you need help theres always someone there
<Insane`KDE> More or less..........................
<sonhadorpr> I have a college prof that hates Windows, and he encourages, even gives students extra credit for changing to Ubuntu
<Insane`KDE> LOL
<WaxyFresh> Insane`KDE: focalin is a great medicatin for those that get tired,completly erases the need for sleep
<Pazy> Extra Credit? What if youve already changed
<Insane`KDE> +1 grade for everybody using ubuntu
<sonhadorpr> That is very true,....linux does have lotsa help....
<intelikey> linux has a better EULA too
<Insane`KDE> WaxyFresh: Where can I get it? ebay-black.com?
<Level15> heheh
<sonhadorpr> but...think about this..should it need so much hel, if it were easier to install, and update?
<Pazy> I still dont read EULA's though so i dont care
<WaxyFresh> Insane`KDE: and its still unregulated in the us and a few other places
<intelikey> but if you don't care to purger your self windows is fine....
<sonhadorpr> he still gives it to you...
<Insane`KDE> WaxyFresh: So what if I live in afghanistan?
<WaxyFresh> Insane`KDE: if your serius i can find you a trusted link
<WaxyFresh> Insane`KDE: not sure hold on
<sonhadorpr> Thats why I did a dual-boot, not yet ready to give up Windows...still got the extra credit
<Insane`KDE> Hmm.. on second thought, I don't think I'm old enough to blackhandle yet
<Pazy> For the forseeable future gamers will need to dual boot though, until microsoft collapses unders its own weight
<Level15> i can't leave windows... some of my hw won't work on linux
<Pazy> Whats the command do? Sudo dpkg-recovery xserver-xorg
<holycow> today i just added a new vid card to an xp box
<sonhadorpr> I sincerely hope MS collapses.....Gates doesnt need to be so rich!
<holycow> had to geton the phone and recertify or whatever goddamned xp
<Insane`KDE> Linux to the power
<sonhadorpr> Kinda like the movie AntiTrust
<holycow> last time ever i touch one of those boxes
<mardi> hi all, just updated and rebooted and it hangs at "Starting up..." after grub. Tried booting with "Recovery mode" and it hangs ACPI: Looking for DSDT in inittramfs....
<intelikey> sonhadorpr install and upgrade ?    what did you have trubble with in the install process ?    most of the help is not "install" it's addon and eyecandy    some hardware support.
<Insane`KDE> I use Linux for working, windows for gaming
<Level15> btw... gotta use the webcam, so gotta reboot
<arriesp> time to time
<CensorBard> Kmuddy isn't working out for me. Can anyone suggest an alternative to SimpleMU that isn't TF?
<Pazy> Im doing a college course come september, information technology, and I just know its Windoze, Windoze, Windoze. Then maybe a 1 lesson on Linux as a Server
<sonhadorpr> well...I mean...I get on the ubuntu-es site, and everybody seems to be having some kind of problem trying to get their machines components to work with ubuntu
<Insane`KDE> Only Winblows? That sucks, dawg
<Insane`KDE> I have an idea:
<sonhadorpr> either video cards, sound cards, memory, etc...dont work with ubuntu, they have to get some kind of patch, or try to install something...why doesnt ubuntu just work with no problems on eveything?
<Insane`KDE> If Linux isn't so well distributed, maybe we can do that.
<Insane`KDE> Let's bulk mail all windows users
<Pazy> Suicide Bomb Redmond?
<holycow> sonhadorpr: the truth of the matter is actually this: if they have problems they DIDN'T RESEARCH before installing
<Insane`KDE> Pazy: Yah sure
<holycow> thats 100% of the reason
<savetheWorld> Pazy: Redmond will destroy itself. it needs no help. :-)
<intelikey> sonhadorpr hmmm hardware issues.   well yeah that's where a lot of the supports goes    but you do realize that at last count linux supported more hardware than any other os
<holycow> you can't just buy random shit and magically expect it to work, you need to know what you are buying and why
<Pazy> Ive got a bunch of Ubuntu/Kubuntu disks and i tried to distrubute but no one wants em lol
<Insane`KDE> Fun games enjoyed, some guy annoyed, north korean missiles DEPLOYED.
<mardi> is there a kubuntu support channel?
<holycow> its their fault they didn't do the research, if they did, no problems
<holycow> plug stuff in, turn it on
<holycow> its that simple
<sonhadorpr> well...yes...thats why I like ubuntu, because you CAN find support, and its free!!!
<sonhadorpr> unlike MS
<Insane`KDE> Pazy: Force them to accept the kUbuntu disks then
<Pazy> MS support is a six month waiting list
<Insane`KDE> Make the edges sharp and throw them around
<arriesp> holycow:  but you have to think not only to buy
<sonhadorpr> I understand...I just think sometimes its really a little too complicated for the beginner user...
<Littleboots> it is
<Insane`KDE> Ms has support!!!
<Insane`KDE> Microsoft Help and Support center!
<arriesp> like me...
<evri2> rolf
<intelikey> sonhadorpr windows is too complicated for the beginner too
<holycow> well microsoft help is the same as linux support ... its called google
<Pazy> Insane KDE: Most people I know arent into computers and if they are they look at them and say 'myspace'
<holycow> no ms user calls microsoft
<evri2> First think that i do is disable that in windows :P
<holycow> you just can't get through and it costs money
<sonhadorpr> yes....but if you have a illegal copy of XP, theyll kill you!!!...hahahahahahaha
<holycow> you can buy linux support and we have bought a support contract from canonical
<Insane`KDE> I've survived so far
<intelikey> sonhadorpr how many people that have never seen a computer before  can install and configure windows   without help ?
<holycow> but frankly at the end of the day you just need a community of willing people to chime in and brainstorm
<holycow> its really about 80% of the job
<Littleboots> intelikey: they don't need to, the computer comes with it preloaded
<Littleboots> thats where MS gets you
<Pazy> Windows sucks for actually being helpful, Linux (mainly K/Ubuntu) is probably easier for a first time user
<sonhadorpr> no...nobody...computer users that know nothing, will buy one thats pre-installed!!
<Pazy> Anyone here tried the comps with ubuntu preloaded?
<holycow> sonhadorpr: there is no such thing as an illegal copy of xp
<Insane`KDE> "Ask for genuine microsoft software". Yah sure, as if I'd actually ask them if my pirated copy is genuine
<holycow> there is an improperly licenced copy
<intelikey> Littleboots you can by preloaded linux too
<holycow> but you NEVER ACTUALLY OWN your xp box
<holycow> microsoft does
<sonhadorpr> But that what Im saying, even if systems came out pre-installed with ubuntu for beginner users...I still find it complicated
<sonhadorpr> I have one
<intelikey> Littleboots watery excuses
<Littleboots> intelikey: yes, but on very few models
<Insane`KDE> What if I hacked and reverse engineered xp?
<holycow> if you read the eula, they have the rigght to log into your system and install anything they want
<Littleboots> and no its not
<holycow> you don't own anything
<Pazy> I own my box, I custom built and stole XP rofl
<MarcC> Pazy: I own such a comp
<sonhadorpr> I use WinXP Pro, when my Compaq machine only came with the Home edition
<Pazy> Is it any good MarcC?
<holycow> with linux  not only are you correct on the copyright stuff,you actually own your copy
<holycow> and can do whatever you want with it
<mardi> anyone here doing kubuntu support?
<MarcC> Pazy: it's great, worth every last cent
<Insane`KDE> I have about 20% of Vista
<sonhadorpr> yes....hack Windows....thatd be great!!
<MarcC> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Insane`KDE> Let's all go join #kubuntu-offtopic and continue our OS discussion there, shall we?
<MarcC> Pazy: drop me a PM if you have any questions
<Pazy> More money to Ubuntu developers but I still like to custom build
<intelikey> holycow not only install anything they want, also delete read edit anything they want...  it's all theirs.
<MarcC> mardi: what's up?
<sonhadorpr> but most people are not programmers, just end-users...they dont need to change anything on the linux, or Windows, just wnat their progrmas to work...
<sonhadorpr> period
<holycow> intelikey: yup, xp users don't own shit, exactly
<holycow> its not their box
<Insane`KDE> Then I suggest using a calculator and a washing machine as an OS.
<holycow> its basically you purchase permission to use your own hardware
<Pazy> I want to learn to program but theres no easy teaching program. That would be helpful
<holycow> then you haveto REGISTER your permission
<Insane`KDE> Pazy: What language?
<mardi> hi MarcC, updated with adept kubuntu feisty this morning and upon reboot, after grub, it hangs at "Starting up...."
<holycow> oh and if you change YOUR HARDWARE, you know, stuff you bought and own, you haveto REREGISTER for more permission
<Pazy> Technically when you buy a PC from say PCworld do you own it or are you borrowing it?
<Pazy> @ insane English
<Littleboots> I've never had to register anything
<holycow> windows users are insane for putting up with that stuff
<intelikey> holycow yeah and that is only temporary
<Insane`KDE> @pazy: I meant programming language T__T
<Pazy> lol ok
<mardi> MarcC: one of the updates was mesa
<Pazy> I was thinking a C language
<holycow> intelikey: lol probably, i'm sure they will try to roll people into perpetually paying for it too
<MarcC> mardi: may I ask why you're using mesa?
<Insane`KDE> PErhaps c++?
<Insane`KDE> There's a free g++ compiler for linux you can use
* intelikey is glad to see that at least ONE other person actually read a M$ EULA
<Pazy> If theres an easy guide then sure
<MarcC> mardi: video card make/model? Also, have you tried booting up in vesa mode?
<Insane`KDE> (It's just called g++, but it compiles c++)
<holycow> intelikey: lol ditto
<Pazy> I dont even read Eula's
<holycow> you should
<mardi> MarcC: don't know, we installed kubuntu and didn't touch the video side of things. it has a ati raedon 9800
<holycow> its very important
<Littleboots> bah
<intelikey> Pazy that's why you still use M$
<Insane`KDE> Pazy: Then I suggest buying a c++ book
<Insane`KDE> Anyways try "sudo apt-get install g++"
<Pazy> Im on XP the now
<holycow> so why are you here?
<Littleboots> I still use MS because I like to play games
<Insane`KDE> Oh
<Littleboots> =(
<Pazy> I still use XP for games, Kubuntu for everything else
<Insane`KDE> You'll have to see if you can find a free c++ compiler anywhere then
* Littleboots shakes fist at directX
<sonhadorpr> yeah...the best games are on MS
<mardi> MarcC: have not tried booting with vesa mode, not sure how to, will find out
<holycow> Pazy: ah, allright.  was just curious
<arriesp> in linux the problem is for the beginners
<Insane`KDE> I usually use DevC++
<Insane`KDE> Damn DirectX 10
<sonhadorpr> but DevC++ is for Windows.
<holycow> linux is so easy its amazing
<Pazy> I think thats most Linux Gamers situation
<holycow> everything is hard in windows
<sonhadorpr> .a very good compiler I might add!!!
<MarcC> mardi: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<arriesp> you don't know how to start anything
<MarcC> !pastebin | mardi
<ubotu> mardi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<holycow> if you have a problem all you can do is hope there is a check box you can click on to fix it
<Biovore> g++ is a good compile.. .. if you need a GUI development thing because you c++ knowledge is week, or your just lazzy, might want to try kdevelop.
<Insane`KDE> Quote: "be sure to give the URL of your paste" NO REALLY!!! I thought I'd just secretly uplaod it
<Pazy> kdevelop it is
<mardi> MarcC: if i could get to a command prompt, one tic and well boot into another os that is installed on it
<Insane`KDE> Lol
<Insane`KDE> Best just get both
<rrbiz> how is linux so easy, and windows so hard, hmm i disagree
<sonhadorpr> I hate programming though...the best program I did was a program for calculating palindromes
<Pazy> That reminds me I need to fix my grub
<Insane`KDE> wow
<Insane`KDE> Anybody here know Game MAker?
<arriesp> linux isn't easy
<Pazy> Its probably easier to teach Linux to newbie over Windows
<Pazy> Game Maker isnt very good
<Littleboots> doubt it
<holycow> rrbiz: once you get good at linux you will understand
<arriesp> is a good os
<Insane`KDE> It's windows only, and I was a 100% programming master in it
<arriesp> but not easy
<Biovore> Insane`KDE: DevC++ uses min-gw
<holycow> windows users simply cannot comprehend the concept ... it takes quite a while to kinda 'get why' its just easier
<Pazy> Anyone here tried teaching a complete tech newbie to use Linux?
<Insane`KDE> Although I gave up my gml career and removed myself from the list of GM tutors just to switch to linux
<holycow> it comes down to simply being able to fix everything, but understanding that takes a good deal of experience
<Littleboots> thats because windows users (like me) have been using windows for such a long time
<intelikey> arriesp depends oh what hardware you have and what you are trying to do with it.  how easy linux is,    as with any os
<Biovore> Pazy: yup.. but if you have used windows for a bit.. its harder to teach to them..
<Insane`KDE> Biovore: DEvC++ is for windows only, which is why I suggested it to Pazy when he mentioned he was still running Windows
<Littleboots> its hard to switch to something different after being used to doing things a certain way
<arriesp> in linux im like a mother fuc... in the father day...
<rrbiz> i think linux forces you to have to learn so much about it and it's file system and all sorts of configurations which sucks if u don't care to learn so much about it
<Pazy> Is there a C++ program that is on Windows and Linux? So I dont have to learn 2 GUI's as well?
<holycow> rrbiz: no it doesn't force you to do anything at all.  it expects you to be human and grow and learn
<Littleboots> it requires a different way of thinking about what a OS is and does
<Littleboots> pazy: a text editor
<Littleboots> =)
<Pazy> lol
<holycow> rrbiz: windows expects you to be a retard all  your llife licking on 'next, next, next' without thinking
<MarcC> Pazy: Java
<Biovore> Pazy: QT, GTK, wxWidgets all are cross platform.. mac/windows/linux/solaris/cellphones..
<MarcC> ;)
<Littleboots> holycow: some people like that
<holycow> actually thats not true
<Littleboots> kind of like granking my car
<holycow> they think they like that
<Pazy> The compiler thing i meanr
<Littleboots> I don't need to know how the damn thing works
<Littleboots> I just want it to crank and go
<Pazy> *meant
<holycow> every single linux user i've ever watched get started says that
<holycow> oh i just wanna click buttons
<rrbiz> holycow: nah, it's like getting buying a car and having to learn so much about it, which to most isn't ideal
<arriesp> bye
<holycow> come back a year or two later and they are compiling their ass off whether they wanted to or not originally
<sonhadorpr> just remmeber to end all progrmas with system ("pause") ;  unlike linux or other where its usually return 0;
<holycow> not because they haveto, because they can
<Littleboots> yes
<Littleboots> but not everyone wants that
<holycow> every linux user gets the opportunity to be human, to grow
<mardi> MarcC: well, just looked and the thumb drive was inserted in the box. It won't boot when the thumb drive is in it....
<intelikey> holycow and mostly in a terminal or console
<Pazy> The first thing I like about Linux on my first try was the power i felt from the command line :D
<holycow> you are not a number here, you aren't a customer with a service contract
<Littleboots> you have to understand certain people look at computers as the same way they look at microwaves
<mardi> MarcC: thanks for your effort anyhow :)
<holycow> you are a human, with your own wants, desires and needs
<mardi> MarcC: it's booting fine now
<TheRealInsane> Omg my nickname is in use!!
<TheRealInsane> Hacks!!
<holycow> and you will grow at your own pace whether you like it or not
<MarcC> mardi: your bios may be set up to boot from available thumb drives...might want to change that or at least remember it :)
<sonhadorpr> I do agree with holycow there!!!
<holycow> intelikey: lol! everyone ends up in the terminal
<holycow> its true
<mardi> MarcC: "at least remember it" ;)
<intelikey> yep
<Pazy> Can the Live CD redo my existing grub?
<holycow> they start off going 'why do i haveto learn commands' 2 years later they are like, 'gimme xfce and a terminal'
<TheRealInsane> As long as it's really the terminal and not teh Blue SCreen of Death!!
<intelikey> holycow especally the "i gota have the pointy clicky thingy" types
<SonhadorPR> nobody would hack my nick....they dont know what it means...hehehehe
<TheRealInsane> Lol
<Pazy> Ive gotten the blue screen 6 times this week
<mardi> MarcC: that box stays on almost 24/7, only gets rebooted rarely
<holycow> intelikey: haha, its funny to watch, but it happens
<TheRealInsane> Funny how GUI users never seem to know what a GUI is
* intelikey was one
<SonhadorPR> hehehhhe
<holycow> me too
<holycow> totally
<Littleboots> point clicky is good sometimes =/
<holycow> i said the same shit users above did
<intelikey> hasn't started X in weeks now..
<SonhadorPR> they have to take a REALLY BASIC computer class in order to learn this acronyms
<rrbiz> right computers are a tool, like a car, a TV, no everyone cares to disect them, it's not a learning/grow process, or makes u more human, there's many more things in life to learn and grow with, linux just takes a big bite out of ur time, it's a wonderful tool no doubt
<Littleboots> every now and then I like having shiny icons and buttons to click =)
<holycow> i even remember saying 'how the hell can someone use linux when you have so much configuration to do'
* Biovore started with CLI and I still like CLI over a gui.. I use a gui to run cli interfaces.. thats all it really is to me..
<TheRealInsane> So right. A computer is a little box with little blue pixies in it that do stuff you want
<Pazy> Anyone seen SynphonyOS?
<holycow> rrbiz: not true, linux IS NOT A FUCKING MONKEY WRENCH
<TheRealInsane> But they speak their own language, so you have to tell them precisely what to do
<holycow> rrbiz: the fact you think that means you don't understand what a computer is
<Sanne> Pazy: here might be some tips for you re GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<holycow> a computer isn't a phillips #4 screwdrivers
<TheRealInsane> So the big pixie that leads the place is called "Sudo", and you have to address him to make big stuff happen
<holycow> its an interface to your mind
<Littleboots> ..
<Littleboots> you're getting heavy on us holycow
<holycow> anything  your mind cannot do by remoting your body, IT CAN DO by remoting via computer
<intelikey> Biovore yesh.     and is it just me or do we want the computer to do exactly what we say when we say and nothing more  ???
<TheRealInsane> Wtf?
<holycow> a computer isn't a tool its an interface to your conciousness
<Littleboots> and porn
<Pazy> Sanne: tried that dont work for me
<holycow> Littleboots: andmostly porn
<holycow> hahaha
<Biovore> intelikey: agreed..
<holycow> :)
<TheRealInsane> open_port(0,HIGH_VOLTAGE_SHOCKER); aim_at(BODY); shock(LONG | PAINFUL);
<Littleboots> =)
<Sanne> Pazy: sorry to hear that
<zimmo> intelikey i have a problem
<Pazy> A computer is a method of extracting porn from the internet
<holycow> rrbiz: and another  thing you don't understand about computers
<intelikey> zimmo yessir   ?
<SonhadorPR> hehehehehehehehe
<Sanne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SonhadorPR> lol
<holycow> a monkey wrench can be built by a highschool dropout
<Pazy> Sanne: ive been trying for about a week, no simple solution seems to work
<holycow> its just a simple tool, an ogre could build one
<Sanne> Pazy: I heard about a GRUB disk somewhere, let me check
<holycow> a computer is AN EXTREMELY COMPLEX system
<SonhadorPR> dont nobody want to change channels!!
<holycow> its not a tool at all
<SonhadorPR> hehehehehehe
<holycow> its a swiss army knife
<intelikey> zimmo what problem ?
<Pazy> The Floppy one? I downloaded that but my dads lost all his floppys
<holycow> don't forget, what sits under your desk right now used to be a super computer 20 years ago
<mneptok> holycow: a cat?
<holycow> 30 or 40 years ago, you needed a phd just to operate a computer
<holycow> a computer IS NOT A TOOL
<zimmo> intelikey: i am trying to start a bin file via console ok?
<zimmo> and than it shows me this message: Unable to create OpenGL screen (Couldn't find matching GLX visual)
<rrbiz> ur taking "tool" way out of context with computers, putting it on a pedestal :)
<Sanne> Pazy: here (never used it myself, though): http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<holycow> to equate a computer to a fucking hammer is to completely be ignorant of what you really are using
<Biovore> zimmo: computers are tools to me..
<mneptok> zimmo: what is this .bin?
<holycow> and sadly people really love that tool analogy
<zimmo> no
<zimmo> it is a .sh file
<mneptok> zimmo: for ... ?
<SonhadorPR> I guess I understand both points actually..
<zimmo> it is a game
<winbond> who here is running kde4?
<SonhadorPR> they ARE tools...but MUCH more than just mere tools.////get it?
<mcrandello> winbond: still waiting on the repo to update :(
<mneptok> zimmo: last chance for an informative answer ....
<intelikey> zimmo tried it in a terminal eumlator    konsole  ?
<Biovore> winbond: I have messed with it.. its still very beta..
<holycow> i was just on the phone with a local retailer the other day, a quad intel cpu now is 360$ canadian
<zimmo> konsole and also xterm
<holycow> i can get a nice dual quadcore system setup under 1k right now
<Biovore> winbond: I don't think they have gotten the kicker intergrated into plasma yet..
<holycow> a quad core cpu is not a tool
<holycow> its a fricking magic machine
<SonhadorPR> anyway...gotta go
<mneptok> zimmo: what game? from where? what .sh file? URL?
<winbond> mcrandello: the packages for gytsy are already there
<intelikey> zimmo k just a sec
<zimmo> intelikey: it is a linux game
<zimmo> mneptok: assaultcube
<Biovore> holycow: Quad core is not anything new.. Sun has had procs with 8 or more..
<Pazy> That program would require a floppy, which I cant find, or for me to wipe my Second Linux OS off the USB. Cant the Live CD do anything?
<mcrandello> winbond: yeah I'm waiting on the backports crew ;_;
<holycow> Biovore: bingo
<zimmo> ok
<holycow> Biovore: how many people you see building their own sun machines at home for less than 1k?
<intelikey> zimmo ok looks like you need 3d acceleration    have you installed/enabled drivers for your vidio card ?
<mneptok> zimmo: what grfk card do you have?
<holycow> and expect them to be 'just a tool' say like a hammer?
<intelikey> !ati | zimmo
<ubotu> zimmo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Littleboots> I have a quad core that I use strictly for hammering nails
<winbond> Biovore: when i start xephyr xserver i can only see a solid background and a mouse pointer , is that how it supose to be?
<zimmo> intelikey: i have no 3d card aceleration board
<zimmo> my videocard is 32mb
<Littleboots> =(
<Biovore> winbond: no clue.. it changes hourly.. check it back out of svn
<mneptok> zimmo: what grfx card do you have?
<zimmo> no idea
<mneptok> lspci
<zimmo> ok
<intelikey> zimmo see the page   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto    if it doesn't help come back here.    but do read it.
<zimmo> ok
<zimmo> thank you... it is better when you know at least where to start solving the problem
<zimmo> hehe
<Pazy> Is there any way to get the Kubuntu Live CD to fix grub?
<intelikey> zimmo thousands of people ask about that same issue.   and the reason that linux doesn't take care of that automatically is the same reason it doesn't do flash or mp3 out of the box    it's not a linux issue it's a government issue.   jerk offs in gov. have made it illegle in many countries  so linux' hands are tied
<zimmo> mneptok: however my videocard is 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  300/305 PCI/                                                              AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 90)
<WaxyFresh> ok so my menu bar decided to become a expatriot of my lil world,now that its missing is there a way to open my gaim buddy list after it being minimized to the taskbar?not like alt tab but what do i do when its minimized to the area next to the clock?
<zimmo> intelikey: no problem
<mneptok> zimmo: you will not play Assaultcube with that card
<zimmo> ah
<mneptok> zimmo: no 3D, no go.
<intelikey> mneptok no 3d on his chip ?
<zimmo> it runs very slowly in XP
<mneptok> zimmo: in the US? got $25?
<zimmo> no
<Pazy> You can get a 126 Nvidia gefore 6200 LE for 30 pounds (British), that will do most Linux games.
<zimmo> brazil... but we pay in USD too!
<Pazy> 128
<mneptok> intelikey: no 3D drivers from SiS
<intelikey> ah sis i missed that.
<zimmo> can you recommend me any brand of 3dcards?
<intelikey> was busy talking i guess
<mneptok> zimmo: what e-tailer do you use?
<zimmo> cheaper..
<zimmo> e-tailer? no ideia
<mneptok> online store
<zimmo> ok
<Biovore> newegg is ok..
<mneptok> Biovore: not if you're in Brasil
<Biovore> yup
<intelikey> zimmo any nvidia 5k ?
<zimmo> my nvidea burned
<Pazy> Whats 30 GBP in Brazil Money's?
<mneptok> zimmo: what online store do you uuse for hardware?
<zimmo> i have paid "USD 100" ON IT and it burend 1 year later!
<mcrandello> 90,000 escudos
<mneptok> Pazy: 40 monkeys, 12 goats, and a child bride.
<mcrandello> (not sure)
<zimmo> i usually search on the "real marcked"
<intelikey> zimmo note that ati is more problematic than nvidia in linux at this time.
<Pazy> Child Bride....................
<zimmo> i see
<mneptok> zimmo: what online store do you uuse for hardware?
<Littleboots> but maybe dell will change that =)
<zimmo> mnptok: we usually dont buy things on Internet in Brazil
<intelikey> maybe amd will
<mneptok> Littleboots: AMD will change it, if anyone.
<Pazy> If Pci-express is compatible the world over the the Geforce6200LE would be a good deal
<Littleboots> didn't one buy the other or something?
<Littleboots> I should really keep up on these things
<zimmo> but I can accept ideas of hardware online sotres
<mneptok> AMD bought ATI
<mcrandello> mneptok: there was some article last week about Dell pressuring amd to come up with something a little less crappy on linux
<Littleboots> yes
<mneptok> mcrandello: and that article overstates some things
<Pazy> If only there was pressure on Games companies to make linux stuff.
<mcrandello> oh I know
<Littleboots> because Dell uses ATI stuff and dell wants to ship machines with linux preloaded
<intelikey> zimmo tiger dirrect dot com    you can shop...   don't have to buy
<Littleboots> Pazy: on day, hopefully
<Littleboots> *one
<WaxyFresh> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> Littleboots: the ATI driver problems are not an issue for Dell.
<WaxyFresh> anyone know what time it is on the east cost usa?
<Littleboots> ?
<Pazy> Linux is actually a good market, if they release any commercial port on linux say Need for Speed and Madden then most Linux gamers would get that. 80% of Linux Gamers is as good (money wise) as the 1% of PC gamers that would buy it.
<Littleboots> why's that
<mneptok> Littleboots: they *are* howeuver, an issue for AMD.
<intelikey> WaxyFresh gmt - 5
<WaxyFresh> intelikey: ?
<intelikey> or 5 daylight savings time
<intelikey> i mean 4
<mcrandello> They're no issue for AMD, if it was they'd have fixed it already
<zimmo> ah ok
<zimmo> thank you all
<WaxyFresh> its not 5 or 4
<mcrandello> the issue lies with people who want to use the cards anywhere but under windows
<mneptok> Littleboots: Dell has choices. they can choose an AMD competitor. no skin off their nose.
<intelikey> daylight saving in most places  but that ones that don't use it its - 5   year around
<WaxyFresh> sorry with my menu bar gone i have no clock
<mcrandello> well, and I've heard a lot of windows users bitching about ati too
<Littleboots> mneptok: that's what I'm saying
<mneptok> WaxyFresh: "date"
<Littleboots> mneptok: tell choosing another hardware provider would put pressure on AMD
<mneptok> Littleboots: so, it's not an issue for Dell. they don't care, really.
<Littleboots> *dell
<Littleboots> yeah
<Littleboots> but
<intelikey> WaxyFresh /time   in the irc client too
<Littleboots> you know what I'm saying =p
<mneptok> no, i don't ;)
<Littleboots> I never said it was an issue
<Littleboots> for dell
<WaxyFresh> um date and /time say 2 diffrent things
<mneptok> "It's an issue that affects Dell. It's also an issue that does not affect Dell." ;)
<mcrandello> The only issue is that I can't change cards without a soldering iron ;_;
<Littleboots> ?
<Littleboots> why
<mcrandello> stupid laptop
<Littleboots> ah
<intelikey> WaxyFresh one is probably local and the other universal (gmt  aka  UTC)
* mcrandello lights his 200m on fire
<WaxyFresh> mcrandello: whats a 200m? a video kard?
<intelikey> or your clock is wrong...   that's possable too
<mcrandello> WaxyFresh: barely but yes
<mcrandello> it was a very popular video card for cheap laptops from about a year ago or so
<intelikey> you think barely.  i still have an isa vidio card in use
<WaxyFresh> mcrandello: my laptop is coverd i cigerette burns,its so i dont pawn it when im broke.id cry if i sold a duelcore duel amd64 for something sily like food
<mcrandello> intelikey: you probably have better frames than I do in quake
<intelikey> mcrandello isa interface   think about it.    it maxes at 800x600 dpi
* mcrandello kids
<intelikey> and 60hz   heh   i mean   60 hurts
<mcrandello> intelikey: so does the 200m with a cheap laptop lcd ;P
<intelikey> but that's not the cards limits that's the monitor it's plugged into
<intelikey> i built a sound server out of it.  (the box it's in)   it's headless and keyboardless  but i leave the vidio card in in case i need dirrect access for some reason
<intelikey> in case    heh   to much time looking at shell code    esac
<winbond> im trying to run kde4 from xephyr but all i can see is a solid background and a mouse pointer , so how can i run anything from xephur?
<mcrandello> if you want I could send you a matrox or something pci fi
<Minataku> @T
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> I guess it doesn't work in here X3
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> na   thanks for the offer.  but like i said it's headless    doesn't need the isa s3 card
<mneptok> so yeah ... ;)
<jsubl2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> Minataku i think it's   @now location
<intelikey> @now new york
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: August 02 2007, 22:11:16 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 4 days
<Minataku> Nah, it's an offtopic-specific command
<winbond> @now hell
<Scorpaen> hey intelikey\
<winbond> unknown time zone?
<intelikey> winbond that would be the M$ meeting ?
<Minataku> !now Tokyo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now tokyo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Er
<WhtWolfTeraDyne> XD
<Minataku> @now Tokyo
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Tokyo: August 03 2007, 11:12:22 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 4 days
<intelikey> Scorpaen
<winbond> intelikey: probably , when they are trying to stop linux
<intelikey> well i still like the biography of the penguin, on linux.com   :)
<TheRealInsane> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<WaxyFresh> whats xypher?
<Insane`KDE> My computer overheated
<Cannoli> OMG
<Cannoli> I AM RUNNING LINUX
<Cannoli> sooo hawt
<Cannoli> :)
<Littleboots> no you're not
<Cannoli> first time ever
<Littleboots> stop lieing
<Cannoli> :( buster
<Cannoli> busted*
<Cannoli> XD
<Littleboots> =)
<Cannoli> littleboots how do i change the resolution?
<winbond> Cannoli: congrats, and good luck
<intelikey> you was all cool and *    then you had to open your mouth.
<mcrandello> Cannoli: <ctrl><alt><+>
<mcrandello> or <->
<mcrandello> may do it
<Insane`KDE> Wtf.. first my screen froze, then my pc started smelling like burnt plastic
<Cannoli> :S thts just zoom in zoom out
<Insane`KDE> It's been running for 20+ hours
<intelikey> fan not wherling ?
<Insane`KDE> It is
<mcrandello> Cannoli: if it "zooms" instead of changes then you may need to change some things in the xorg.conf
* intelikey lost a cpu fan a few weeks back
<Insane`KDE> Not effective enough though
<Insane`KDE> I've shut it off and ot some cool packs inside it
<intelikey> cought it before it hurt anything
<Insane`KDE> Now I'm irc'ing from my laptop
<Insane`KDE> I may need to unplug my internet cable give me a moment
<mas195> hey all, can someone tell me the konsole command to terminate adept package manager?
<mcrandello> Cannoli: ah nm they changed it
<mas195> when i attempt to update it tells me that another program is using the manager...
<mcrandello> Cannoli: krandrtray
<winbond> Cannoli: what u need , i cant send pms
<Biovore> mas195: ps ax | less adept
<Insane`KDE> There
<Biovore> err ps ax | grep adept
<mcrandello> run that and it should let you change resolutions from the systray
<intelikey> the problem was dri rot'd plastic  the fan just cracked where the shaft goes through it,   thus slowed rotation because of slipage.    when i found it, and touched it the fan went ahead and fell into two peaces
<Insane`KDE> Moved into a more comfortable position xD
<Cannoli> where is tht mcrandello?
<intelikey> i was all like WOW! that shouldn't happen,    ;/
<mas195> bio: konsole reports no file or directory found
<Cannoli> winbond > im currently running straight from the cd and ive decided taht i want to partition my 250 gb hd. now the thing is. all this stuff that im messing around with on the cd. is it going to be saved?
<Insane`KDE> Lol
<mcrandello> Cannoli: you can either click the "K" menu, go to run and type it, or right click the desktop and then select the "run command" thingy
<Insane`KDE> intelikey: Perhaps a wter cooler?
<WaxyFresh> im kinda worried i hear a bunch of automatic rifle fire close by,hopefully this isnt some sort of red dawn type stuff
<Insane`KDE> intelikey: *water
<WaxyFresh> whats zypher?
<winbond> Cannoli: no, once you restart from live cd everything will be lost
<mcrandello> Cannoli: if it comes up not found then from a konsole type "sudo apt-get install krandrtray"
<Insane`KDE> WaxyFresh in RL?
<mcrandello> oh, a livecd
<intelikey> Insane`KDE i dug up a newer modle heat sync and fan   for hoter chip  so now i'm "over colling" my cpu    mouse quiet too
<WaxyFresh> Insane`KDE: yes
<WaxyFresh> Insane`KDE: i live in maine so its semi normal
<mcrandello> Cannoli: from a konsole type "xrandr", and all the possible resolutions will be listed
<CensorBard> Linux newbie observation #3: After confronting Linux, I now know how my parents felt when I was trying to show them how to do things in Windows.
<Insane`KDE> WaxyFresh: Get the kids into a bulet proof bunker and get out your auto-pumpgun
<Cannoli> ah got it
<Cannoli> thanx mc
<Cannoli> kk winbond
<Insane`KDE> Gangster district!?
<Cannoli> now heres where im having the most trouble
<WaxyFresh> Insane`KDE: no redneck district
<Cannoli> i have a 250 gb hg
<mcrandello> Cannoli: once you see the resolution you want it's "xrandr -s N"
<Cannoli> hdd*
<intelikey> M5iii
<mcrandello> where "N" is the number next to the resolution you want
<Insane`KDE> Way too little space to run anything effectively, if you ask me
<Cannoli> :S i just used tht little button in the tray mc
<WaxyFresh> Insane`KDE: i bet none of my neihbors could tell you what LOL means
<mcrandello> laughing on line
<Insane`KDE> lol
<intelikey> lying on line  ?
<mcrandello> lolling out landishly
<Cannoli> ???
<Cannoli> XD
<mas195> can someone tell me how to terminate adept_updater database access via konsole?
<WaxyFresh> Linux Only, Loser!
<mcrandello> sudo killall -9 adept_updater
<mcrandello> maybe
<Insane`KDE> live or lie
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | mas195
<ubotu> mas195: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<mcrandello> ho
<mcrandello> erm oh
<Cannoli> winbond: if i clean up my 250 gb hd so that it has abt 150 gb free and i partition it, will the partition delete stuff or will it use the empty space?
<Insane`KDE> It seems that lol hardly ever means wha it actually stands for
<Cannoli> btw kubuntu is hawt
<Cannoli> XD
<Cannoli> im feel like a kid in a candy store :D
<Insane`KDE> Cannoli: It should use the empty space
<DaSkreech> Very few people are actually Laughing out loud
<intelikey> Cannoli does it now have a partition/partition table ?
<Cannoli> no it doesnnt
<mcrandello> licking our loins
<intelikey> Cannoli you'll loose all datat
<Cannoli> it doesnt even have windows
<winbond> Cannoli: depends on how you format it, if you delete partitions then u delete everything thats on the partitions,
<Cannoli> ddaammm
<tank71> ok so how would I go about connecting via ssh to a server that is sitting on my floor lol
<Insane`KDE> The best is still "Linux only, Losers!"
<winbond> Cannoli: if it doesnt have windows what do you want to save on that laptop?
<mas195> ubotu: that worked, thanks
<tank71> from this cimputer (not the server)
<tank71> computer*
<mcrandello> ssh -lusername ip.ad.dr.ess
<Cannoli> no i mean tht hdd doesnt hav windows
<Cannoli> i ahve 2 hds
<Cannoli> 1 60 gb and 1 250 gb
<DaSkreech> in your laptop?
<Cannoli> the 250 one is slace
<mcrandello> where username is the username you want to log in with and the ip.ad. stuff is the ip address
<Cannoli> slave*
<Cannoli> no desktop
<tank71> I dont think ssh is working on the server
<tank71> it says...port blocked
<DaSkreech> tank71: install ssh
<tank71> tried...
<DaSkreech> tank71: and?
<DaSkreech> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<tank71> I tried to start it and it just says failed
<intelikey> Cannoli if the info you gave me is accurate, (no partition table)  you will lose all data if you make a partition tabel,   if we got our wires crossed then dis on me.
<DaSkreech> tank71: you installed the package ssh?
<tank71> not sure
<tank71> do you want me to give you the command I used?
<mcrandello> Cannoli: I would back up everything anyway if this is your first time messing with the partitions
<DaSkreech> Yes
<Cannoli> 1.) how do u backup?
<Cannoli> 2.) whts a partition table just to make sure? :S
<tank71> apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<tank71> it seemed to go fine
<DaSkreech> that should be sufficent
<DaSkreech> how are you testing it?
<tank71> as in connecting to the server?
<Insane`KDE> Cannoli: The partition table is the table that tells how the hdd is split, as in how many bytes per partitions
<DaSkreech> yes
<tank71> from this computer
<tank71> on the same network
<Cannoli> no i dont have that
<intelikey> Cannoli 1 other media   dvd's maybe.  other hd      2, if windows formated it at some point  it most likely has a partition table,   in linux you can use the command     sudo fdisk -l       and/or ; cat /proc/partitions      so see if the disk is partitioned
<DaSkreech> tank71: what command?
<tank71> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<tank71> uhh
<tank71> sorry
<tank71> I mean... ssh localhost
<Cannoli> ic
<Cannoli> how do i do the /proc thing
<DaSkreech> try ssh <your_ip_address>
<tank71> nope
<Cannoli> first time using linux srry for the awefully nooby questions
<mcrandello> Cannoli: type "cat /proc/partitions" at a console or terminal
<DaSkreech> tank71: Nope you won't try?
<tank71> well first I guess I should ask is there an easy way to access the server on my floor
<tank71> no I did and same thing...
<Cannoli> whts a console?
<DaSkreech> seriously?
<intelikey> Cannoli i would 'assume' that it has a single partition,   but that assumption could be in error,  i have eight disk drives in this box and only one has a partition table/partitions
* Cannoli is so embarrased asking questions
<Cannoli> XD
<mcrandello> like a dos window in windows
<tank71> it just says port blocked :S
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: If only we could be embarrased answering them :)
<mcrandello> in kubuntu it's called konsole
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: Please ask away
<Cannoli> k got it
<mcrandello> so right click the desktop, click "run command" then type konsole
<Insane`KDE> a console is a little thingy where you write stuff
<mcrandello> good, you're well on your way to knowing more than you ever wanted to about the internals of unix :)
<Cannoli> yep
<Insane`KDE> and then some pixie does stuff
<DaSkreech> tank71: try a sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Cannoli> haha u guys should have just said its cmd
<Cannoli> xD
<Cannoli> ok i got the results
<tank71> it says failed...
<Insane`KDE> cmd sucks
<Cannoli> should i paste them?
<tank71> just failed no reason lol
<Insane`KDE> It's windows
<DaSkreech> tank71: thats funky
<intelikey> Cannoli use a pastebin
<intelikey> !paste | Cannoli
<ubotu> Cannoli: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mcrandello> don't paste here, go to http://www.pastebin.ca
<WaxyFresh> mcrandello: dont you need a speculum for that?
<tank71> ya I know
<DaSkreech> tank71: Purge openssh-server and reinstall it
<tank71> ok thanks
<tank71> well do when I have time :P
<tank71> thanks for your help....
<mcrandello> WaxyFresh: they have these tablets you can swallow that have a little camera in them nowadays
<DaSkreech> tank71: Umm ok it's one line
<Cannoli> i love how smooth everything is in linux
<mcrandello> WaxyFresh: or your doctor can apply the new "digital" exam
<Cannoli> but the grey color is kinda depressing. sleek but depressing
<Cannoli> XD
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get remove openssh-server --purge && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<tank71> ok
<mcrandello> Cannoli: that can all be changed
<tank71> I'll copy that
<DaSkreech> Grey?
<Cannoli> perfect
<DaSkreech> Oh the kicker?
<Cannoli> silver/grey
<Cannoli> http://www.pastebin.ca/643860
<Cannoli> thur ya go
<DaSkreech> Right you have no idea what a kicker is
<Cannoli> lmao
<Cannoli> exactly
<Cannoli> XD
<DaSkreech> the bar at the bottom?
<Cannoli> thts the one
<Cannoli> XD
<Cannoli> im hoping kubuntu has skins right?
<mcrandello> themes but yes :)
<Cannoli> sweet
<Insane`KDE> Get beryl if you want fancy visual stuff^^
<DaSkreech> hits Insane`KDE
<DaSkreech> kwin_composite
<DaSkreech> MMMMMM
<Cannoli> haha i'll stick to kubuntu until i master it to some degree
<intelikey> Cannoli ok both hd's do have partition tables you should be able to scan for errors and defrag then resize the partition without loss of data.     there is alway some risk in each of those steps so do make pavkups of anything important
<Cannoli> ive beenw ith windows for my whole life now
<Cannoli> :P
<Insane`KDE> Me too
<Insane`KDE> Switched to linux 2 days ago
<intelikey> pavkups/backup
<Cannoli> intelkey> is backup necessary for the 60gb hdd too? cause i dont plan to do anythign with that
<Insane`KDE> Just wanted to test it for a week, next thing I know I'm hooked
<Cannoli> i know wht u mean insane
<Cannoli> i can totally see my self playing with this for a while
<Cannoli> :)
<Insane`KDE> :P
<Insane`KDE> What's even funnier,
<Cannoli> i'll prolly be here too asking tonnes of questions :$
<Cannoli> XD
<intelikey> Cannoli anything you change.   i.e.  if you mess with that drive at all    yes.
<DaSkreech> Insane`KDE: Muwahahaha My job is to overload you with coolness so that by the end of the week you will want to leave cause of the sugar coating your teeth
<Insane`KDE> I already have my mouth full
<Cannoli> 0.0
<Insane`KDE> Or do you intend on stuffing it up my nose?
<intelikey> Cannoli cursing the os (or it's writers/supporters) is no substitute for backed up data     :)
<Cannoli> lol
<DaSkreech> backups ftw!!
<intelikey> anything worth having is worth making backups.
<Cannoli> do i have to mess with my 60gb hd
<DaSkreech> and FTWAOT!
<Cannoli> cause thts strictly windows
<Insane`KDE> Anyways, I install linux and go tell my brother about it, and suddenly I see that he's runnign linux too
<Cannoli> and like programs
<intelikey> Cannoli no you do not have too...
<Insane`KDE> When the last time I talked to him he was still on windows..
<Cannoli> perfect
<Cannoli> lol insane
<Insane`KDE> It's a disease
<Insane`KDE> Deadly and contagious
<DaSkreech> Insane`KDE: Have you done Alt+space yet ?
<Cannoli> wow kopete msn is uuggllyy
<Cannoli> XD
<Insane`KDE> Alt+Space??
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Tomi-idle> no it's not
<Insane`KDE> I don'T get it :P
<Cannoli> lol whts catapault?
<Dragnslcr> Kopete is still fairly immature. It's getting a lot better pretty quickly though
<Tomi-idle> you can launch programs/bookmarks/songs with katapult
<intelikey> ugly as in a lion eating a baby    or ugly as in a baby eating a lion  ???
<DaSkreech> alt+space -> adept -> press enter
<DaSkreech> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Cannoli> Dragnslcr thts always good
<Insane`KDE> wow
<Insane`KDE> Katapult is made of win and awesome
<Tomi-idle> amarok on the other hand -- isn't
<Insane`KDE> But beryl is made of win, awesome and EYE CANDY
<Cannoli> THT IS AWESOME
<DaSkreech> If you have a folder in your home folder you can type that in and browse around
<Cannoli> omg
<Cannoli> sooo hawt
<Insane`KDE> Lawl
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: Oh you two?
<Insane`KDE> Linux is running out of my ears
<Cannoli> wht does the windows key do? :S
<DaSkreech> Speaking of two
<Insane`KDE> It managed to prevent me from sleeping a total of 2 nights so far
<DaSkreech> alt+space -> 2 + 3
<intelikey> Cannoli it's programable
<Cannoli> :|
<Cannoli> 0.0
<intelikey> Cannoli mine switches tty's
<Cannoli> it just gets better and better
<Cannoli> XD
<Cannoli> tty?
<Insane`KDE> Wow
<Insane`KDE> calc
<Insane`KDE> It got sin?
<DaSkreech> Alt+space -> 3 ^ 5
<Insane`KDE> WOW
<intelikey> Cannoli console   that thing you learn about in about two years  :)
<Cannoli> lmao intel
<Cannoli> dont wrry i learn this fairly fast
<Insane`KDE> Alt + Space 3+sin(4)
<Cannoli> im good with pcs :)
<Tomi-idle> ctrl-alt-f1 = tty1
<DaSkreech> alt+space -> spell neat
<Tomi-idle> ctrl-alt-f7 = first graphical
<Tomi-idle> x session
<intelikey> Cannoli ?
<intelikey> Tomi-idle i think you should have reversed those.....
<intelikey> :)
<Tomi-idle> yeah i think so too
<Tomi-idle> lol
<Tomi-idle> or at least on same sentence
<DaSkreech> Tomi-idle: Always explain those in one line
<Tomi-idle> hehe
<DaSkreech> ....
<DaSkreech> always
<Tomi-idle> my bad
<DaSkreech> He's going to have to reboot now
<intelikey> he'll reboot like any good windows user
<Tomi-idle> "hay guys, i just had to reboot"
<Cannoli> OMG
<Cannoli> OMG
<Tomi-idle> then again everyone should know what they tty's are ..
<Cannoli> i got lost in ctrl + alt
<Cannoli> + f1
<Cannoli> scaryt
<Cannoli> scary*
<intelikey> lost in a console   yeap
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: Found F7 ?
<Tomi-idle> lol
<Cannoli> yea
<Cannoli> XD
<Tomi-idle> we thought so you would ;D
<Cannoli> i was sooo freaked
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: Cool better than most
<Ellipsys> Hello everyone. Anyone have a minute to help with accessing network shares?
<winbond> anyone done the guide for installing kd4 from the kubuntu website?
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: that's like having 7 different computers
<Tomi-idle> winbond: i did
<intelikey> Cannoli what you don't know about linux you are still in a console,   xorg is running in tty7   console number seven
<DaSkreech> Ellipsys: Sup?
<Cannoli> lmfao i love how u said he'll reboot like most windows users
<Cannoli> XD
<DaSkreech> winbond: It will be up soon
<DaSkreech> Oh thought you meant the new one :)
<Tomi-idle> kde4 updatge?
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: No joke most people do
<Cannoli> DaSkreech if there are 7 diff pcs how is it that only 1 has gui?
<winbond> Tomi-idle: it sais 'edit the Name entry in kde4.desktop to be called "KDE 4"' what does it mean,
<Ellipsys> DaSkreech: I have an openfiler box running SMB and NFS services that is acting like my media server. In Windows I could just hit view network computer/shares or whatever, but it doesn't seem that easy here in linux
<Cannoli> lol i wouldnt be surprised
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: You only need one gui :)
<Cannoli> i tried soo many cmd commands
<Tomi-idle> winbond: there's the session name inside the file
<Tomi-idle> so you won't get two "KDE" sessions in the list
<DaSkreech> Ellipsys: try open konqueror and type smb:/
<Cannoli> k lets get into this later when i get use to it
<Cannoli> :)
<Tomi-idle> it doens't hurt, but easier to choose from :)
<Ellipsys> Nothing at all
<arun> How do I disable my NAT firewall?
<Cannoli> oh im into programming using my parallel port and stuff. how is linux with that?
<Cannoli> :S
<Tomi-idle> arun: go to your local router/modem ;)
<DaSkreech> Ellipsys: If you know the name of the machine or the ip address you can type smb:/ipaddress or smb:/name
<winbond> Tomi-idle: i only see  Name and o Session Name
<intelikey> Cannoli i was typing you a how to and Tomi-idle blurted out the first command    and i figured you would see the terifrightingly awful  LINUX CONSOLE and it would be reboot city like with so many...     but glad you found your way back.... :)
<arun> I don't have access to my router
<Tomi-idle> winbond: somewhere reads "KDE" change it to "KDE 4" or something
<shahzeb> hi guys
<arun> hi
<winbond> Tomi-idle: ok , ty
<shahzeb> i wanna enable 3d desktop on my computer
<soulrider> hi
<intelikey> Cannoli programing ?   C   C++   ?
<Cannoli> intelikey hahah yep :) i love how u knew i would try tht command
<Cannoli> XD
<DaSkreech> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Tomi-idle> Cannoli: we ALL knew ;)
<DaSkreech> shahzeb: #ubuntu-effects is the place
<Tomi-idle> Cannoli: and sorry about that, i only realized it after i had typed the 2 lines
<shahzeb> soo i have to dowload it
<DaSkreech> Hi Insane
<DaSkreech> shahzeb: Pretty much
<Ellipsys> Aha! THanks! I didn't know I had to manually specify. It seems a bit slow, but at least I can access the files there.
<winbond> Tomi-idle: what are the 3 export line it is talking about?
<Cannoli> i know c, c++, vb, dark basic, q-basic, turing, action script and im learning java
<Cannoli> :)
<DaSkreech> Ellipsys: Yep it works
<Tomi-idle> winbond: they change your environment settings so your kde3 programs dont get mixed with kde4
<intelikey> Cannoli now word.   don't try everything you see  there are commands like sudo rm -r   that you don't want to issue unless you know exactly what you are doing.
<Ellipsys> I tried to use SMB4K, which shows the workgroup and the NAS, but I can't access it. Wonder why
<Tomi-idle> changes different working directories
<DaSkreech> Ellipsys: there is a program that makes it all easier but that works
<DaSkreech> SMB4k that's it! :)
<jhutchins> Ellipsys: What about smbclient?
<winbond> Tomi-idle: but i dont know which 3 its talking about
<TheRealInsane> DaSkreech you'Re evil
<TheRealInsane> you'Re evil and twisted
<Tomi-idle> winbond: the ones that are listed there. export blah blah
<Ellipsys> I've never used that one
<Tomi-idle> winbond: plug the url you're watching
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: Hey there was a fake insane in here trying to be you :)
<intelikey> Cannoli you'll want to install   build-essential   as the first extra package in linux   it installs the gnu c complier     a main stay     of programming     and   vim or emacs
<jhutchins> smb4k is gui crap.
<winbond> Tomi-idle: there are 4 listed , not 3
<Tomi-idle> winbond: yeah it's a typo
<TheRealInsane> making fun of me by telling me to press key combos and force me to reboot
<Tomi-idle> winbond: there used to be only 3. put them all in the file
<TheRealInsane> DaSkreech huh?
<winbond> Tomi-idle: oh , k , ty
<DaSkreech> jhutchins: So is Konqueror
<TheRealInsane> You mean Insane`KDE
<jhutchins> DaSkreech: Yes.
<TheRealInsane> It's me
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: No just someone named Insane :)
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: I know ;)
<intelikey> Cannoli all of which can be done with the pointy clicky thingy   or in a single command in a terminal.
<TheRealInsane> Uh-huh
<Cannoli> intel: howz the port talk an linux?
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: See ^^^
<TheRealInsane> Well the guy called just Insane registered his nickname
<TheRealInsane> Which forced me to use Insane`KDE or TheRealInsane
<DaSkreech> Of course he would be Insane otherwise...
<DaSkreech> I mean
<DaSkreech> ....
<jhutchins> Napoleon the 13th?
<DaSkreech> I don't know what I mean :(
<Tomi-idle> when you see a keycombo.. consider it as a red button ;(
<dougb> does anyone know of a good guide in setting up a PPTP connection to a windows 2003 server in Kubuntu?
<Ellipsys> DaSkreech: When I try to access the same share with SMB4K, it always can't connect. It "knows" about the workgroup and all that, but always times out when connecting. Hmm
<TheRealInsane> Anyways, who was that joker that made me press Ctrl + Alt + F1?
<DaSkreech> Ellipsys: that's kinda strange. I can't comment since I've never used it
<Tomi-idle> TheRealInsane: that would be me
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: I don't think anyone made you
<Tomi-idle> TheRealInsane: you didn't read the next line
<intelikey> Cannoli personally not being a "programmer" that question would be better fielded by others.    although i'd say top notch
<TheRealInsane> Lol
<TheRealInsane> What was it?
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: but if you had waited 2 mintues you would have seen how to get back here
<Cannoli> ic
<Tomi-idle> TheRealInsane: that the first graphical session is with ctrl-alt-f7
<Cannoli> u dont know abt any speccial protection linux might have do u?
<TheRealInsane> Lol.....
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: This is alt+ctrl+F7 You went to alt+Ctrl+F1
<Cannoli> like windows resitricts it
<Cannoli> esp xp
<Ellipsys> Ahh well, thanks for your help. At least I have the NAS on a static IP so I can connect to it anytime. Hey, do you know anything about using  Gparted to resize a partition?
<Tomi-idle> tty1-6 are terminal sessions. (f1-f6). f7+ are graphical
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: You own Linux
<TheRealInsane> I tried startx, stopx, setx, getx, runx, switchx, loadx, usex, havex, gox, x but nothing got me into the gui agian
<Cannoli> hahahha
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: It may take a few years for that to sink in but the restrictions are your restrictions
<Cannoli> great answer
<intelikey> Cannoli put it this way.  when i first asked about programming in linux     the answer was     linux is a programmers * dream
<Cannoli> XD
<Dragnslcr> Cannoli- C programs that access the parallel port probably have to run as root
<Dragnslcr> Cannoli- I had to do it in college, so I know it's possible
<TheRealInsane> Linux IS a programmers dream
<Cannoli> perfect :)
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: Well remember Alt+ctrl+F7 and try Alt+Ctrl+F1 again
<TheRealInsane> Umm
<Cannoli> one last thing before i go clean my hd
<TheRealInsane> Can I trust you? xD
<Tomi-idle> TheRealInsane: you can launch programs thru your tty's to your graphical session.. i.e "DISPLAY=:0 firefox" would open firefox to your first display
<intelikey> TheRealInsane wet
<winbond> Tomi-idle: ok , just one more question , how do i strat new session , just type kde 4 in the konsole?
<Cannoli> how do u erase the history in the webbrowser?
<Cannoli> XD
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Which may be the problem :) Programmers suck :)
<TheRealInsane> I remember MMORPGs in which people shouted: God mode Alt+F4 and sudenly there was a mass logoff
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: Same way you do in Windows
<DaSkreech> Format!!!
<DaSkreech> No I joke
<Cannoli> LMFAO
<DaSkreech> From preferences
<intelikey> Cannoli which browser ?
<Tomi-idle> winbond: if you did what it asked you to. then you can either log out & select a new session. or swiitch user->start new session -> kde 4 from sessions list
<Cannoli> i told a friend to do tht once
<DaSkreech> Which will be under Settings-> For KDE and under Edit -> for Gnome
<Cannoli> he ended up erasing ie from his pc
<Cannoli> XD
<TheRealInsane> sudo apt-get install beryl
<Cannoli> konquerer
<intelikey> konqueror has a feature to auto-clean if you set it.
<Cannoli> i think its called
<winbond> Tomi-idle: alright, thanks
<Tomi-idle> winbond: when you copied the kde.session file to the directory you make the login screen find a new session
<DaSkreech> winbond: You would do it from KDM as far as I know
<TheRealInsane> Cool Ctrl + Alt + F7 worked
<intelikey> and the option to clean is there along side that tic box    in the menus
<TheRealInsane> trust++
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: Level up!
<Tomi-idle> winbond: oh. and if you have 2 sessions
<DaSkreech> I'm now above a politician :)
<TheRealInsane> Now you're not barf, you'Re a minion
<Tomi-idle> winbond: --- you can switch between them by ctrl-alt-f7 and f8 and f9 etc
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: I just said that!
<TheRealInsane> Rise, minions
<winbond> Tomi-idle: i didnt do anything with kde.session
<DaSkreech> BTW does Kubuntu have XDMCP running?
<Tomi-idle> winbond: kde4.session
<Cannoli> k im going back to windows for a little bit
<Cannoli> to clean up my hd and wht not
<Cannoli> bbiab guys
<winbond> Tomi-idle: i didnt do anything with that either, what do i need to do with it?
<TheRealInsane> Oh heavenly powers of the holy Skreech, bestow the fluid and texture of knowledgepon the sapling of my yearning soul
<Cannoli> and thanx for all the help
<Cannoli> :)
<Tomi-idle> winbond: give me the url of the page you did it from
<intelikey> konquerot is 'standards compliant' from what i hear.   and not all webpages are    so while ie and ff may render the page differently than konq and in some openions better   the fact is that the page is borked and the browser is semi-borked by rendering bad html as if it was compliant.
<TheRealInsane> Hey cool. I should write poems
<swyer> hey does anyone here play WoW? and have it working properly with nvidia?
<TheRealInsane> Me!
<winbond> Tomi-idle: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<Ellipsys> Swyer: I wish! I have a crappy ATI on this laptop
<Tomi-idle> winbond: did you do this? "To run it as a full session copy /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop, edit the Name entry in kde4.desktop to be called "KDE 4", put the three export lines at the top of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde and start a new session in KDM with KDE 4."
<TheRealInsane> nVidida GeForce running WoW TBC
<Tomi-idle> geforcewhat?
<arun> anyone here use firestarter?
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: You have WOW running in Linux in two days
<TheRealInsane> I shall thus repeat my quest for information
<DaSkreech> That is addiction
<TheRealInsane> Oh heavenly powers of the holy Skreech, bestow the fluid and texture of knowledgepon the sapling of my yearning soul
<Tomi-idle> i just came back from the wow-land
<DaSkreech> !firestarter
<winbond> Tomi-idle: yup , did all that
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<TheRealInsane> Now, running on winblows
<TheRealInsane> *No
<intelikey> name of a TBS game that you like and would reccomend to others  ?
<swyer> I have WoW running, but the icon/action bars are kinda slow/unresponsive
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: ok have you seen Basket? :)
<Tomi-idle> winbond: then you have a new session. and you edited the kde4.session file, and edited startkde file
<intelikey> anyone ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: tbs ?
<TheRealInsane> DaSkreech no ._.
<DaSkreech> Turn based?
<intelikey> DaSkreech yes
<DaSkreech> !info basket
<ubotu> basket: a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (feisty), package size 4826 kB, installed size 7452 kB
<DaSkreech> Wesnoth? :)
<TheRealInsane> uh-huh
<Ellipsys> Oh here's a question for the WoW users: Is anyone using JAceUpdater?
<winbond> Tomi-idle: edited kde4.desktop and startkde
<DaSkreech> Wesnoth is pretty cool if you give it a day
<intelikey> DaSkreech yes have and like ok.   others ?
<TheRealInsane> *holds right ear shut to prevent words from going straiht out*
<DaSkreech> Globulations
<swyer> Ellipsys - whats aceupdater?
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> that's not Turn based
<DaSkreech>  Warlords is
<DaSkreech>  So is NERO
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<TheRealInsane> nero??
<TheRealInsane> Where's rome??
<Tomi-idle> winbond: it goes like this. KDM (the login manager) seachers for the .session files (i.e. kde4.session). adds them to the list of sessions which you can choose :) the session will the run startkde (or any executable)
<TheRealInsane> It'S on fire!!
<DaSkreech> N.E.R.O
<intelikey> DaSkreech is it good ?
<DaSkreech> Globulation is
<swyer> woo i have beryl working
<Ellipsys> Swyer: Check www.wowace.com for ACE2 based mods. There is the WoWAceUpdater for windows that automatically updates your UI mod. However, knowing linux and mac folks like autoupdating mods too, someone wrote a Java version
<TheRealInsane> never ever read online?
<Tomi-idle> winbond: then you can login to the new session :)
<DaSkreech> It's interesting :)
<intelikey> k
<winbond> Tomi-idle: ok , im gonna log out and see what happens  ,ty
<TheRealInsane> [n] ever [e] ver [r] ead [o] nline
<DaSkreech> But not turn based
<Tomi-idle> winbond: wait
<Tomi-idle> winbond: you don't have to log out. you can add another session on top of this one
<intelikey> any modern war stratigy type   TBS   ?
<DaSkreech> I've never got warlords to compile but that was like two years ago
<TheRealInsane> Never ever rub orifices :O
<Tomi-idle> from k-menu -> switch user -> start new session
<winbond> Tomi-idle: ok ill try that
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Oh dude there is one that's totally wicked but I don't recall the name LGenerals2 or something
<Tomi-idle> winbond:  this way you can always come back to this session with ctrl-alt-f7
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: 0_o
<TheRealInsane> Should I risk turning on my pc?
<TheRealInsane> Don't know if it's safe yet
<Tomi-idle> what's the danger? :o
<TheRealInsane> Overheated
<Ellipsys> Could anyone give me a hand with resizing a partition so that I might install XP for my ATI-based WoWification?
<Tomi-idle> mine's doing that too
<TheRealInsane> I don't actually feel any hot parts though..
<Tomi-idle> bios start shouting beepboopbeepboop
<DaSkreech> Ellipsys: Gparted?
<TheRealInsane> Mine just froze and emitted a most unpleasent odor of burning plastic
<Tomi-idle> TheRealInsane: the cpu can overheat in a matter of seconds if there is nothing to take away the heat
<intelikey> DaSkreech wasn't there also a wesnoth like TBS game with ships planes and such ???  what's that called    i'll look in the repos and see if i find it...
<TheRealInsane> My coolor is running
<TheRealInsane> Play flashgames
<Tomi-idle> lol if there's something burning you might want to get all extra cards out of it
<geo__> is there a way to run Flash in 64-bit?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I don't know I spend most of my time on HP.org
<TheRealInsane> They're made of fin and awesome
<Tomi-idle> the mobo could fry them on the way too
<TheRealInsane> !flash65 | geo__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash65 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> geo__: Yes.
<TheRealInsane> !flash64 | geo__
<ubotu> geo__: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<DaSkreech> geo__: Is it painful?
<McQuaid> regarding the kde4 beta (3.92) pkgs.  I read before that it installs alongside 3.5x and not replace it
<DaSkreech> geo__: Yes.
<intelikey> DaSkreech wasn't  lgeneral    you were thinking of ?
<McQuaid> is that correct?
* DaSkreech pokes Tomi-idle
<Tomi-idle> McQuaid: yes. i just did it today
<mcrandello> supposedly
<DaSkreech> :-)
<McQuaid> ok
<Ellipsys> DaSkreech: I have Gparted open now, and its looking at my single HDD. I let Kubuntu auto partition itself
<DaSkreech> intelikey: That would be it. I thought it had a 2 tacked on
<mcrandello> sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy kde4base
<mcrandello> ;_;
<Ellipsys> when I installed. I'm not sure how to resize. Its grayed out
<TheRealInsane> Hmm ok..
<McQuaid> btw, are other apps available?  like kaffeine, amarok etc? or just the base install of kde4?
<TheRealInsane> The odor of burnt plastic is gone
<intelikey> DaSkreech well there may be a  2   but that one is in the repos
<intelikey> i'll give it a look
<Tomi-idle> McQuaid: not worth looking into yet
<DaSkreech> McQuaid: the base install would include kaffeine but not amarok I would guess
<WaxyFresh> geo__: you can install firefox32 and then throw in the 32bit plugins not painfull at all
<Tomi-idle> McQuaid: oxygen style is missing too
<Tomi-idle> McQuaid: had to compile it
<DaSkreech> Tomi-idle: You lie!!
<TheRealInsane> !flash64 | geo__
<ubotu> geo__: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Tomi-idle> i lie none!
* DaSkreech throws his gloves down in disgust
<McQuaid> missing oxygen?  that's surprising
<DaSkreech> Tomi-idle: Which build is that?
<TheRealInsane> Hmk
<intelikey> OH ME.   he's thrown down the gauntlet
<TheRealInsane> I think my normal pc is running fine again
<Tomi-idle> DaSkreech: if i don't tell i won't be pointed fingers at :O
<TheRealInsane> I'll replugin my lan cable
<TheRealInsane> cya brb
<Tomi-idle> DaSkreech: there is oxygen style there somewhere then?
<Tomi-idle> DaSkreech: i installed pretty much all kde4 packages ... unless there is like some weird style-oxygen-somecrap
<DaSkreech> Tomi-idle: which Build is that? alpha2 or Beta 1?
<Tomi-idle> beta1
<DaSkreech> That sucketh
<Tomi-idle> the alpha2 livecd i tested had oxygen there
<winbond> Tomi-idle: when i run a new xsession from the current session it hangs on black screen, if i run a kde4 session from login screen it kicks me out back to the login screen
<Tomi-idle> gutsys repo packages didn't
<phoenixz> If I want to use compiz-fusion, should I also install compiz? I only see compiz-fusion plugins...
<DaSkreech> Ah well :)
<SapoChule> any one has any references on how well Ubuntu and Debian packages can co-exist on the same machine? [i.e. I WANT THOSE KDE 4.0 PACKAGES O: ] 
<SapoChule> (-:
<McQuaid> that sucketh... heh
<DaSkreech> phoenixz: compiz-fusion is the new compiz which was the new black
<arun> Has anyone here used Fedora Core?
<Tomi-idle> winbond: DaSkreech can help you propably <.<
<DaSkreech> SapoChule: there are ubuntu KDE4 packages
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone know why the kubuntu alt cd installer doesn't locate 3 of my 4 sata drives even though the bios and the main cd find them fine? :(
<intelikey> behold,    that sucketh !
<DaSkreech> arun: I had Fedora core 1
<intelikey> :)
<Tomi-idle> winbond: the kde4 session problem could be if you didn't do exactly as the page said
<WaxyFresh> anyone use innotek virtualbox on amd64
<phoenixz> DaSkreech, What would you recommend, beryl or compiz-fusion? I remember compiz to be slow as hell..
<DaSkreech> phoenixz: new is better
<Tomi-idle> beryl is dead. compiz-fusion is developed
<phoenixz> I'll give it a chance then..
<arun> DaSkreech: were you happy with it? I had tried FC3 at a friend's place once, but I couldn't do anything much with it because the computer wasn't connected to the internet at the time
<DaSkreech> Compiz-fusion is compiz+Beryl
<Tomi-idle> well beryl aint dead.. more like merged with compiz
<intelikey> su-hoens`rZ raid ?
<phoenixz> Tomi-idle, so the speed problems with compiz are solved? When I tried Beryl, it was like 5x faster
<DaSkreech> arun: All modern linux boxes are like that
<su-hoens`rZ> intelikey i wish
<arun> I hear KDE4 is going to have native compiz support?
<SapoChule> DaSkreech -> I am wondering if I can stick the Ubuntu repository on my deiban's sources.list and everything will be fine....
<su-hoens`rZ> intelikey that's what i'm trying to setup
<DaSkreech> very cool. Until you install without net
<Tomi-idle> phoenixz: i have my share of problems with compiz-f on amd64 ;) not using it atm
<Biovore> arun: maybe.. kde4 is still in development..
<intelikey> compiz-confusion  ?
<DaSkreech> SapoChule: It keeps them contained so it should be good
<Tomi-idle> phoenixz: no speed problems on i386 last time i tried.
<arun> haha
<intelikey> su-hoens`rZ see if there show in      sudo fdisk -l
<Tomi-idle> is the kde4 having native compiz support or just opengl support?
<su-hoens`rZ> intelikey they don't
<DaSkreech> intelikey: no it stopped compiz-confusion with compiz-confucious
<Biovore> Tomi-idle: unknow for sure.. kde4 is still in development.. It could..
<winbond> Tomi-idle: i did exactly what it said,
<DaSkreech> arunkale:no it wont
<intelikey> one does the other three don't su-hoens`rZ   same bus ?
<Insane`KDE> Yay
<Insane`KDE> PC
<SapoChule> DaSkreech -> cheers, thanks
<Insane`KDE> *PC's actually running
<intelikey> well that just don't make any sense
<Insane`KDE> And it stopped smelling like burnt plastic
<arunkale> how do i disable my NAT firewall from ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Tomi-idle: no compiz support in kde4
<phoenixz> on KDE4, could I install it next to KDE3 without problems? like that I could choose to use KDE4 @ login?
<DaSkreech> None!
<su-hoens`rZ> intelikey i think there are 2 busses, with 2 each, and it gets recognized by both bios and the normal install cd, but not the alt cd
<Tomi-idle> DaSkreech: thought so
<Tomi-idle> COMPIZ TO DUMP
<DaSkreech> phoenixz: that's how it works curerntyl
<intelikey> su-hoens`rZ  dmesg | less     say anything about them ?
<Tomi-idle> that doesn't reflect my real view of compiz in full
<DaSkreech> Whatever that means tomi :)
<su-hoens`rZ> intelikey let me boot it up
<su-hoens`rZ> sec
<phoenixz> DaSkreech, okay, so its not like install KDE4 and after that I can reisntall my compu.. :)
<Insane`KDE> DaSkreech!
<DaSkreech> phoenixz: I'm lost what are you asking? :)
<DaSkreech> Insane`KDE: !!
<Tomi-idle> insane!
<Insane`KDE> DaSkreech: /me wants to learn more cool stuff 'bout Linux!!!
<Tomi-idle> crap it's 6:20am.. nite
<intelikey> !cli | Insane`KDE
<ubotu> Insane`KDE: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DaSkreech> Tomi-idle: Night :)
<Insane`KDE> Like that nifty Ctrl+Alt+F7 thingy
<Insane`KDE> Tomi-idle: 5:20 am here ;)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: How do I see jpegs on the cli ?
<Insane`KDE> Cool stuff like Alt+Space, not like Konsole :P
<DaSkreech> Insane`KDE: do you have any folders in your ~ ?
<Insane`KDE> Yep
<intelikey> DaSkreech either links2 -g with frame buffering or svgalibs or something like that   or view image with the same
<phoenixz> DaSkreech, that when I install KDE4 with adept manager, that I can just carefully try it, login under KDE4, oohhh and aahhww, then logout, and get back to my stable working KDE3.5something desktop
<DaSkreech> Give me the name of one of them
<Insane`KDE> Lemme see
<ShockValue> hokay, somehow i got my box hacked.. so ive rebooted into the livecd so i can mount my drives and salvage my personal work.. is there something i can do to see what has been hacked, or should i just rebuild?
<Insane`KDE> data
<DaSkreech> phoenixz: Yes they are kept strictly seperate
<intelikey> DaSkreech errr  and i think there is a way to render them dirrectly   like a bit map file        but i haven't plaied with that
<DaSkreech> ShockValue: How do you know you have been hacked
* phoenixz smiles... :) I can finally take a look at KDE4!
<Insane`KDE> data, hdb1, cpp and of course many hidden folders
<DaSkreech> intelikey: those need aalib ?
<intelikey> most likely
<SapoChule> one last question... anyone knows a good article about Debian vs Ubuntu, would be nice if it not's bias though (-; I just would like to do a little research since packages seem to be available first on Ubuntu then on Debian, something to consider swapping
<DaSkreech> phoenixz: You know they have a Live CD for KDE4 right ?
<DaSkreech> Insane`KDE: Alt+Space -> data
<ShockValue> DaSkreech: lots of proccesses like "portscan2" and such running as root that I didnt start.  running lots of system utilities ended up with a segfault.  now upon reboot, the machine segfaults alot of commands and the screen goes black, and nothing i can do to revive
<winbond> Tomi-idle: you know where it sais "run startkde in the Xerphyr xterm." i cant run anything from xephyr couse its just a solid background with a mouse icon , thats it
<hitmanWilly> SapoChule: actually, Debian just takes longer to call apps stable
<Insane`KDE> Nice
<Insane`KDE> It work with /media too?
<Insane`KDE> 'cause my HDDs are mounted there
<phoenixz> DaSkreech, No I didn't.. But it would require me to download a CD, while installing KDE4 is just quickly done with adept manager.. if its safe, I prefer to do it like that
<DaSkreech> ShockValue: ick. check your acces times and find out which files have been accessed sine the last time you know the system was clean
<DaSkreech> Insane`KDE: now perss Cltr+L
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+L
<Insane`KDE> DaSkreech: Any way to get the Katapult onto my other monitor?
<SapoChule> hitmanWilly -> well, I was going to point out KDE 4.0 Beta packages as an example d-:
<ShockValue> DaSkreech: is there a way to find files on the system like "find * that has been modified in the last 24 hours" type of a deal?
<Insane`KDE> Eek
<Insane`KDE> Ctrl + L cleared the chat screen
<hitmanWilly> SapoChule: they're probably in the Debian unstable
<su-hoens`rZ> intelikey for ata2 it says sata link down
<su-hoens`rZ> not sure what that meand :>
<su-hoens`rZ> *means
<DaSkreech> Insane`KDE: Whoops Ctrl+Shift+L :)
<DaSkreech> ShockValue: Sure
<Insane`KDE> Same thing xD
<Insane`KDE> Even when unfocused
<DaSkreech> ShockValue: find -atime +7 /
<DaSkreech> Where 7 = 7 days
<Insane`KDE> DaSkreech: Is Ctrl + Shift + L KDE only? 'cause I'm running Beryl right now
<WaxyFresh> how do i upgrade to kde 4.0?
<DaSkreech> Insane`KDE: it's Konqueror
<Insane`KDE> Ok
<Insane`KDE> Let's see
<DaSkreech> WaxyFresh: Should be up on the Kubuntu website
<Biovore> WaxyFresh: its not complete
<DaSkreech> Insane`KDE: still not doing anything? :-(
<Biovore> WaxyFresh: not done yet..  there still building it..
<WaxyFresh> Biovore: but is it installable?
<Biovore> WaxyFresh: depends.. you can check out what they have put together so far from subversion and build it your self..
<level1__> [22:27]  <level1__> I'm using the kubuntu amd64 alternate install cd.   How come there is no option to install grub, only lilo?
<Ellipsys> Hmm... after enabling all those Gstreamer plugins and the medibuntu repositories, Kaffine should be able to play Xvids, right?
<Biovore> Ellipsys: what backend is Kaffine using?
<WaxyFresh> Biovore: :( i dont kow how to build anything that dosent invovle legos
<Ellipsys> Biovore: I'm..not sure. How can I check?
<arunkale> anyone here use korganizer?
<WaxyFresh> Biovore: im gusseing you wouldent be willing to wak me thru it?
<Biovore> Ellipsys: Not sure.. I don't use kaffine for video..
<draik> Is anyone here using VMware Player? I can't seem to use the VMX from easyvmx.com
<Ellipsys> Player Engine is Xine
<arunkale> draik: i'm using vmware server
<draik> arunkale: Is that what I need for the easyvmx zip file?
<Biovore> Ellipsys: install the xinelib-extra package.. let figure out what its actualy called..
<draik> arunkale:
<draik> Version mismatch with vmmon module: expecting 138.0, got 161.0.
<draik> You have an incorrect version of the `vmmon' kernel module.
<draik> Try reinstalling VMware Player.
<arunkale> draik: the vmx file should work with vmware server.. i've never used the player version, though
<Biovore> Ellipsys: libxine-extracodecs <-- thats it..
<Biovore> yeah.. I have a copy of workstation here..
<arunkale> Ellipsys: xvid files work for me in kaffeine
<draik> Sorry, I was hoping that was all on one line
<phoenixz> I just installed compiz, and I startd the compiz configuration manager, but it gives me "Compiz is not installed correctly", "The compiz gconf schema appears not to be installed correctly. are you sure compiz is installed with gconf support?".... What is this about?
<Biovore> #ubuntu-effects for compviz problems..
<SapoChule> hitmanWilly: 3.5.7 still....
<Ellipsys> Adept-ing them now
<WaxyFresh> would anyone here help me install kde 4.0?
<ShockValue> DaSkreech: uh yeah.. lots of files like "ls, nano, dmesg, tar, more" etc have been modified in the last 24 hours.. that doesnt sound good
<winbond> DaSkreech: :where it sais "run startkde in the Xerphyr xterm." i cant run anything from xephyr couse its just a solid background with a mouse icon , thats it , u know anything about it?
<hitmanWilly> SapoChule: well, not sure then, but you could always compile from source :)
* Dr_willis wonders what xephyr is.
<Dr_willis> !info xephyr
<ubotu> Package xephyr does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> ShockValue: accessed
<Biovore> ^ thats the recommened way for people who know what there doing.. kde4 will probably be broken out of the box unless you know the guts for KDE
<DaSkreech> ShockValue: use mtime to find modified
<Ellipsys> Aha! That fixed them for the moment. However, I have the sound all the way up and the video is really quiet. Any ideas?
<draik> I can't remove VMware Player =  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)\
<winbond> Dr_willis: xephyr is a new xserver, i think
<ShockValue> yeah, i did
<Dr_willis> in that case he would need to edit his .xinitrc or whatever startup script it uses to actually load a xterm, and paerhaps a window manager
<DaSkreech> WaxyFresh: as I said I think there is a pretty detailed walktrhough on the site
<WaxyFresh> DaSkreech: thanks
<TheRealInsane> DaSkreech: trust--
<Biovore> winbond: xephyer is a kdrive server..
<SapoChule> hitmanWilly -> that would involve reading the whole process of debian-ising source packages... which I have read a couple of times in the past and keep forgetting because rarely use it.. :P
<TheRealInsane> Guess what happened when I hit Ctrl + Shift + L
<winbond> Biovore: what is that exactly?
<SapoChule> hitmanWilly -> is there a way I install ubuntu with like a netinstall? i.e. apt-get install whatever I need to?
<Dr_willis> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<SapoChule> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> There is some sort of netinstall feature. never used it however
<hitmanWilly> SapoChule: meh, never go through all that garbage, just good old fashioned make && make install
<Biovore> winbond: a API layer on X  its part of xorg 7.1
<TheRealInsane> When I pressed Ctrl + Shift + L:
<TheRealInsane> 1) My screen froze
<TheRealInsane> 2) my BIOS went EEEEEE OOOOO EEEEEE OOOOO
<winbond> Biovore: do you know why i see only a solid background and a mouse icon when i run it?
<Biovore> winbond: nope.. I havn't messed with it yet..
<TheRealInsane> 3) My computer turned itself off with a smell like burning plastic
<Dr_willis> winbond,  i would guess ya got no window manager or other tools going.
<winbond> Biovore: ok ty
<Dr_willis> thats sounds like a "x is going but thats it' sort of description
<draik> arunkale: I can't seem to remove player. I keep getting an error message
<TheRealInsane> Anybody know what could be wrong with my pc?
<SapoChule> Dr_willis -> What I want is install a base system, and apt-get install whatever I need from there, because I installed ubuntu for a friend once and by default it install all sort of stuff I don't want/need
<arunkale> draik: what's the error message
<Dr_willis> best to install it from cd, then remove the stuff ya dont need.
<hitmanWilly> SapoChule: try the alternate cd
<belred> i would like to host my newsgroups with a web interface at my company.  i'm using kubuntu and lighttpd for the webserver.   does kubuntu have a package for this?
<Dr_willis> You are talking to a guy that has a 500gb hd for his uvuntu box.. I install EVERYTHING. :)  heh
<winbond> Dr_willis: im suposed to run kde4 from xephyr, but xephur is just a blank screen i cant do anything on
<SapoChule> Dr_willis & hitmanWilly -> cheers
<Dr_willis> winbond,  i would say time to check the xephyr docs and see if it uses .xinitrc or some other startup script to tell it what to 'run' when it starts up
<draik> arunkale: http://pastebin.ca/643926
<shahzeb> how can i get 3d desktop guys
<Dr_willis> Xephyr is a kdrive based X Server which targets a window on a host X Server as its framebuffer. Unlike Xnest it supports modern X extensions
<Dr_willis> so thats what xephyr is
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ShockValue> well there we have it.. i found the brute for dictionary, and the programs the haXXor was using to screw my box
<ShockValue> -for +force
<Dr_willis> shahzeb,  whats your video card? You will wna tto get its 3d going firsty
<seventh> Anyone here ?
<seventh> need help with a live CD
<ShockValue> what bothers me, is i have a decent firewall, relatively up to date.. in front of this machine.. yet i still got hacked.. im wondering what i did to let the sucker in
<DaSkreech> TheRealInsane: sounds like your CPU fan is off?
<DaSkreech> shahzeb: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<DaSkreech> !ask | seventh
<ubotu> seventh: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> seventh,  and the problem is?
<seventh> ShockValue did you start-x --nolisten tcp?
<DaSkreech> Man Leave to get a drink and you lose trust :-(
<draik> arunkale: Any clues?
<ShockValue> seventh: whatever kubuntu does by default.
<seventh> Dr_willis the live CD is unable to start-x on one system just sits there looks blanly at me unable to use dial up due to missing files on another and unable to find the modem on the third
<ShockValue> interesting, i just found my root password in a generated password file in plaintext in this hacker directory
<Dr_willis> Dialup? ICK :)
<seventh> Yep dial up
<hitmanWilly> ShockValue: well, the way I do it is a router based firewall with all but a couple of ports blocked, and the unblocked ones are non-standard ones
<Dr_willis> ShockValue,  you enabled root password... :) shame..
<Dr_willis> I do that also. heh heh..
<DaSkreech> ShockValue: So change it :)
<Dr_willis> my router has most everthing blocked however.  Im not even sure i can ssh in
<Dr_willis> why would the guy leave the root password in a file?
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: ssh is something good to block unless you really need it
<Dr_willis> yep. I dont need it. i set it where it can only get accesed on the locallan
<ShockValue> hitmanWilly: im using IPcop, but i had SSH open to this box so i could work on it from work
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: probably some script kiddie who really didn't know what he was doing or how to cover his tracks
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Cause it's a script
<ShockValue> So let my mistake be a lesson to you all....   port 22 open, password enabled root, semi-common sequence of letters for a password = hacked box.
<DaSkreech> It breaks the box, generates a new random password  makes a file and when next it gets net access mails it back
<hitmanWilly> ShockValue: a suggestion would be to have ssh connect on something other than the default port
<DaSkreech> ShockValue: IP open to the net?
<tank> when I try to install ssh it asks for the CD...I put the CD in and it than never moves past 0%...any suggestions
<ShockValue> hitmanWilly: ill do that next time.. i no longer trust this box (im not proficient enough in linux to "CLEAN" this box)... so im going to rebuild now
<ShockValue> DaSkreech: yeah, i wanted to access it from work :(  my bad
<DaSkreech> tank: It asks for the CD?
<DaSkreech> tank: really?
<tank> ya...
<hitmanWilly> ShockValue: good idea anyway, even a super guru might miss omething in this case
<DaSkreech> tank: What version of Kubuntu ?
<tank> newest
<DaSkreech> ShockValue: >_<
<ShockValue> see ya'll in a few hours
<tank> downloaded today
<Dr_willis> i always use 'password1' for my root password! they never guess that! :)
<tank> it says put the CD in and hit enter
<DaSkreech> tank: ok look in adept and from the adept menu choose manager repos
<draik> How do I remove an app that refuses to leave?
* hitmanWilly makes note of Dr_willis's IP....
<DaSkreech> tank: Tell me how many of those check boxes are highlighted ?
<ShockValue> maybe not, but they did guess "1q2w3e4r"  :)
<DaSkreech> draik: Format!! :)
<tank> errr sorry! I'm talking about a server my bad
<monkeybritches> I hear 'password2' is twice as secure as 'password1'
<arunkale> draik: uninstall it from adept?
<Dr_willis> Password90210 is even better!
<Dr_willis> :_
<seventh> In term sudo kill all -9 <app name>
<DaSkreech> tank: ah great :) can You look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> tank: are you in Irssi now?
<seventh> i think
<tank> I'm on a differnt box..right now
<tank> but the server needs this key board and moniter lol
<Biovore> monkeybritches: md5hash or 3des is probably the way to go with passwords..  1 way..  Can't really be decoded..
<DaSkreech> ShockValue: ok see you later. please if you have any port open to the outside secure it with your might and strength
<tank> thus why I want to ssh to it
<tank> so it can just sit on my floor :P
<DaSkreech> You probably have an average of 5000 attemtps in a day on your box
<monkeybritches> I just leave it on a post-it stuck to my forehead ;)
<Dr_willis> Hmm forehead.. Hmm..
<ShockValue> yeah, after what happened today, im going to revisit all my opened ports and their securtiy strength
<tank> DaSkreech: what am I looking for? I have to switch over to the server
<DaSkreech> tank: Ok lets do this easier
<Dr_willis> Has anyone seen  'printable' 'fake tatoo' paper? ya know like the teeshirt iron paper only where ya can make custome temp. tatoos.
<seventh> shock value do not forget to start-x manually with the no listen tcp option
<DaSkreech> tank:  is the machie you are on a debian/ubuntu box ?
<tank> yes
<Dr_willis> I recall seeing decal stuff once. for model makers and so forth..
<DaSkreech> draik: What do you mean remove? From memory or from the computer ?
<phoenixz> How can I make compiz start automatically with KDE? In ubuntu-effects they only know how to do this in Gnome
<draik> DaSkreech: computer
<DaSkreech> tank:  ok apt-get --download-only install openssh-server
<ShockValue> heh, he left his little tag "greets to all #WwWRuN members"
<DaSkreech> draik: how will it not leave?
<draik> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.ca/643926
<tank> and it would be smart to get rid of the half-messed up install?
<seventh> Hey shockvalue  chmod his folder to 0000
<DaSkreech> ShockValue: find that IRC chan and Lurk it
<ShockValue> yeah, im thinking the same thing DaSkreech.. i dont know what server its on though
<DaSkreech> phoenixz: You can put it in Kdeinit or Autostart
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<tank> DaSkreech: thanks brb
<DaSkreech> tank: yeah purge that. You know where that file goes to rigth ?
<DaSkreech> draik: dpkg --configure -a
<draik> Ok, then... remove?
<DaSkreech> draik: yeah sure
<DaSkreech> what ever you like after that
<draik> same
<Biovore> www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6VWt4m9o4   <-- kde with the new compviz fusion running on it..
<DaSkreech> !info ghostscript gutsy
<ubotu> ghostscript: The GPL Ghostscript PostScript/PDF interpreter. In component main, is optional. Version 8.60.dfsg.6-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 697 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<Biovore> maybe want to skip the end :-/
<draik> Biovore: The url contained a malformed video id.
<ShockValue> DaSkreech: found em on undernet, but not allowed to join channel
<DaSkreech> ShockValue: didn't think so
<DaSkreech> Probably username or ip address restricted
<ShockValue> ah well, live and learn.. i have sympathy for those fellas because I used to dabble in that crap.. ijust have better things to do with my time these days :)
<DaSkreech> ShockValue: If you are idle enough you can find out the names of the people on and hunt them down :)
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> Guess not then :)
<DaSkreech> !info ghostscript
<ubotu> Package ghostscript does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :0
<DaSkreech> Sweet
<Dr_willis> hmm..
<Dr_willis> I aint seen that  name in a long time. :)
<Dr_willis> wonder what they use now a days.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Which name
<DaSkreech> phoenixz: How goes?
<Dr_willis> gs-common - Common files for different Ghostscript releases
<Dr_willis> gs-esp - The Ghostscript PostScript interpreter - ESP version
<Dr_willis> ghostscript is just called 'gs' it seems now a days. :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: It's GPL now
<DaSkreech> and modular it seems
<Dr_willis> +good :) ++good.
<Dr_willis> heh.
<DaSkreech> Modular == sooooo KDEish
<DaSkreech> So anyone heard of Smolt?
<Dr_willis> Plugins and Themes! like Winamp! :)
<Dr_willis> smolt  = isent that a kind of fish.
<Dr_willis> or was that Smelt?
<DaSkreech> Awwww winamp
<DaSkreech> Smelt
<Cannoli> hey guys
<Cannoli> im back
<Cannoli> :)
<DaSkreech> Hi
<kewlsolutions> ateneo
<Cannoli> ok so i cleared up some major space for the partition
<DaSkreech> kewlsolutions: Hi
<kewlsolutions> irc
<Cannoli> now how do i partition without losing files?
<kewls> hi
<Cannoli> hello
<DaSkreech> The install should do that for you
<kewls> asl
<tank> ok I have ssh installed...I think...Now I need to access the server (on my floor) with this computer....
<Cannoli> ~ DaSkreech ~ so when i run the install, it will make it so that my pc is dual boot and i can choose whether i want to run linux or xp on bootup?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<Cannoli> ~ kewls ~ 17/m/toronto, u?
<tank> it says the port is blocked btw...
<Cannoli> ok now wht if xp is isntalled on a different drive than kubuntu?
<tank> if XP and kubuntu are on differnt drives than there is no need to partition
<level1__> How do I install grub on a linux software raid setup?
<Cannoli> ~ tank ~ but im installing kubuntu on my slave drive
<Cannoli> which justholds files
<tank> ya than you will need too :P
<tank> just make sure you leave room for your files and you should be fine
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: I think it takes care of that as well
<Cannoli> ok
<tank> its pretty striaght foward once you get to the installer
<Cannoli> and is there a way i can limit how much space kubuntu gets and how much space is for my files?
<tank> thats what a partition is
<tank> it will ask you how much space you want to give kubuntu and how much you want to leave...for your files
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: Yep
<Cannoli> i know but will it give me the option to have like 100 gb for linux and like 150 for other files?
<kewls> phil m23
<Cannoli> perfect
<DaSkreech> Cannoli: yep
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> imma switch over to linux
<Cannoli> and run the installed
<Cannoli> thanx :)
<Cannoli> bbiab
<tank> ok now DaSkreech I think I got ssh installed now it says the port is closed?
<DaSkreech> tank: ah. On the server?
<tank> from this computer when I try to connect it says the servers port is closed
<DaSkreech> tank: the server's port is closed then :) did you try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start ?
<tank> ya...and everything went good
<tank> as far as I thought lol :P
<tank> it would be port 22? right
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> yeah
<DaSkreech> You tried ssh into it's own ip address ?
<tank> let me try
<tank> sec
<tank> ssh: connect to host 70.1* port 22: Connection refused
<tank> so what would I do to make sure that ssh is running?
<DaSkreech> tank: that sudo /etc thing I did above
<tank> if the ssh server is already started it will say it failed to load right?
<tank> because I stopped it and than started it a few times
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<tank> seemed fine
<tank> ok
<tank> let me go see
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Do you havea firewall running?
<tank> on a third computer...that is connected to the network....so that should matter...
<DaSkreech> :)
<DaSkreech> That's good logic there
<arunkale> how does one disable a firewall
<tank> so the theory is...that when I connect to localhost...my server should be the only one with port 22 open and thus my computer will connect to the server?
<seventh> not advisable
<seventh> do not disable the firewall
<tank> I have three computers plugged diretly into my router
<DaSkreech> tank: good theory as well
<DaSkreech> tank: right and they get ips from...?
<tank> the router?
<seventh> Your ISP could insert crap or anyone else could too if it is wide open
<tank> ya know what...
<tank> whats it called when the router auto-assigns an internal IP address DH something?
<monkeybritches> DHCP
<seventh> dhsp
<tank> would it matter if the server is currently DHCP?
<seventh> dhcp i mean
<vzduch> seventh: just for info, *buntu has no ports open by default.. so a good portion of common sense can very well replace a firewall
<DaSkreech> Shouldn't as long as you know what the server's ip address is
<elite_hacker> hey my sound card(s) dont work in kubuntu? i tried 3 network sound cards 2 ISA slot soundcards but Kmix still shows the X symbol on the speaker in systray? why is this happening?
<tank> ok well back to the server....
<tank> brb
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<elite_hacker> i have hardware in sounds and devices seleceted as auto detect
<seventh> vzduch not even the famous x port listening?
<elite_hacker> why does it show the X symbol?
<elite_hacker> lol
<vzduch> seventh: ?
<elite_hacker> i would laff so hard if it was that
<seventh> Port 6663 or somewhere near it i think the one related to starting  x
<arunkale> how do i disable my firewall? any idea?
<vzduch> arunkale: what firewall?
<DaSkreech> arunkale: I have no idea which firewall you are running
<arunkale> the ubuntu iptables firewall
<arunkale> my azureus speeds are crawling slow.. i just want to see if they improve if i disable the firewall
<elite_hacker> nope i tried that in the settings still shows X i did a re-install and it shows it on the livecd too with the X on the Kmix
<vzduch> I guess you enabled it yourself, because it's not on by default.. so you gotta know how to disable it again
<elite_hacker> i think all the cards i used dont work
<vzduch> and no, a firewall is usually no speedbrake
<elite_hacker> i my as well buy a creative audigy
<elite_hacker> 5.1-7.1 surrond
<vzduch> arunkale: either you get something or you get nothing.. speed is not a function of the firewall
<seventh> Mind you i have yet to get kubuntu to the net yet
<arunkale> vzduch: my azureus has just stopped downloading.. i dont know why.. it doesnt download any torrents any more
<elite_hacker> hey if the livecd shows the X symbol on Kmix does that mean for sure that all the sound cards i used are well garbage?
<arunkale> and the nat icon is no longer green
<elite_hacker> lol ur going to hate me again but whats the line for java6? the whole command line with spelling
<elite_hacker> stupid adept wont let me clikc on OKAY* when installing java
<tank> ya still no luck...
<vzduch> elite_hacker: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<monkeybritches> did you check to see if the soundcards were enabled in the bios setup?
<elite_hacker> well i did default setup
<elite_hacker> and when it loads to boot it says PnP creative
<elite_hacker> so it does read them just that they dont work :(
<monkeybritches> they should be, but it's at the hardware level so you'll need to reboot and hit F2 or DEL or whatever key it is to confirm
<elite_hacker> i had an emachines and swtiched my parts to an accer mobo but now i dont seem to have sound and the soundcards i tried where known to not work
<elite_hacker> yeah its DEL
<monkeybritches> Oh, well then they're there, but maybe they're garbage :)
<tank> anyone know why a server sitting on my floor wouldnt allow me to ssh into it because the port is closed?
<elite_hacker> i know how to do that stuff but HW doesnt last for ever
<elite_hacker> yeah
<elite_hacker> true
<elite_hacker> there like 1997"
<elite_hacker> lmao
<elite_hacker> ISA network dial-up modem doubbled as a Sound Card o.0
<elite_hacker> with the added dust
<monkeybritches> did you check the hardware compatibility lists here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=135 ?
<elite_hacker> um no
<elite_hacker> lol they woundlt support my hardware lmao
<elite_hacker> its so old
<monkeybritches> Couple of threads, pages deep, probably linked to the info you need
<elite_hacker> i dont even know what it says on the faded chipsets
<elite_hacker> :P
<vzduch> as long as it's not ISA hardware, you can list it w/ lspci
<monkeybritches> You could probably get working upgrades for free or next to nothing off Craig's List
<vzduch> if it's recognized, it's in there
<arunkale> aaa sorry wrong window again
<elite_hacker> lol who cares u can pickup more advanced hardware in a commmadore than the cards i had to deal with
<arunkale> how do i check if a certain port is open through konsole?
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale: you can do telnet localhost port
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale: no open network ports by default, remember that
<arunkale> Admiral_Chicago: would you care to elaborate?
<DaSkreech> tank: can you give me a rundown of what you ahve been doing to the server ?
<DaSkreech> arunkale: nmap
<DaSkreech> or telnet :)
<elite_hacker> konsole is saying i need to do this " dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." in order to install java
<elite_hacker> but i cant
<vzduch> ?
<elite_hacker> i need to have "superuser" privliaes
<Maxdamantus> [16:51:11]   <elite_hacker> konsole is saying i need to do this " dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." in order to install java
<elite_hacker> privillages*
<Maxdamantus> Use sudo.
<elite_hacker> sudo?
<Maxdamantus> sudo <command>
<elite_hacker> k
<elite_hacker> lol
<elite_hacker> duh*
<Maxdamantus> And it's dpkg, or whatever program you use that outputs that, not Konsole,.
<Maxdamantus> Konsole just reads the STDOUT and STDERR, and writes to the STDIN.
<elite_hacker> lol that explains that guys nick name STDIN ** :P
<elite_hacker> but i dont get it dpkg?
<Maxdamantus> Huh?
<elite_hacker> how do i fix adept and dont give me that ! adpet thing
<elite_hacker> there is a command line for it
<Maxdamantus> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vzduch> omg.. transferring things gotta be difficult this morning.. 'sud dpkg --configure -a'
<Maxdamantus> ! adpet thing?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adpet thing? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elite_hacker> thanks
<elite_hacker> yeah when i ask for help and ppl know but they like to use the ubotu instead of there brain
<elite_hacker> !adept|fix
<ubotu> fix: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Maxdamantus> Aw, damn, Kate crashed.
<Maxdamantus> While trying to read a 67mb file of ascii0s.
<vzduch> o0
<elite_hacker> wow 93mb for java?
<elite_hacker> jeEz i didnt know it was that much?
<Maxdamantus> elite_hacker, that's probably the JDK.
<elite_hacker> yeah i think
<elite_hacker> lol my real name is elite101 lol i had to change it for channel reasons
<elite_hacker> but im going to change it back
<elite_hacker> 1min
<elite_101> opps lol
<elite101> there
<DaSkreech> elite101: Fix what about adept?
<elite101> nm
<elite101> i got it
<elite101> just that i closed adept when it was stuck on installing java but since u cant select <ok> it wont go past that so i closed it and it woudlnt work in console so i fixed it with some help
<elite101> lol saved by the bell?
<elite101> DaSkreech, Saved By the Bell?
<elite101> ur nick
<DaSkreech> Yah
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i watch that its on now. my mom use to watch it like when they where in grade school.
<elite101> :P
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<elite101> is there a website or something where i can download Splash boot screen? any packages i can get that change the startup screen and boot screen
<elite101> i wanna get something else thats dark and not so blue and white
<elite101> like black/grey/silver colour sheme
<Ahmuck> i'v decided to buy a wireless pcmcia nic for this computer rather than trying to fight getting the internal wireless to work.  where would i find a list of "compatable" cards?
<DaSkreech> kde-look.org
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: That's for elite101 Btw
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure where the list of Wifi cards aer
<DaSkreech> are
<Ahmuck> DaSkreech: ?
<Ahmuck> oh, ok
<elite101> cant u just boot uplive cd and see if it works?
<elite101> lol sorry
<elite101> thats bumb
<elite101> cuz u need to buy it first
<DaSkreech> Yeah unless he carries the Cd to the store
<elite101> 75%chance it will work off the batt, 25% if it doesnt use Ndiswrapper
<DaSkreech> Which is what I do but sitting at nice cool home in a nice big chair with fast net is so much nicer
<elite101> or ask someone if its linux friendly?
<DaSkreech> MMMM Ice cream
<elite101> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elite101> :P
<elite101> lol i wouldnt mind a vista theme for kubuntu (good thing is that it doesn come with the virus's and 4gb needed ram :P)
<DaSkreech> elite101: hundreds on kde-look
<DaSkreech>  for some reason it's the most popular theme
<elite101> yeah
<DaSkreech> followed quickly by mac OSX themes
<elite101> so it looks like u spent 300$ on a system
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> lots of them
<elite101> well are the "themes" safe?
<DaSkreech> Sorry?
<elite101> what happens if they install worng?
<elite101> wrong*
<DaSkreech> You mean do they come with viruses
<elite101> no
<DaSkreech>  and need 4 GB of ram
<DaSkreech>  Yes
<DaSkreech>  yes they do
<elite101> yea rite
<elite101> ahh
<elite101> i have only 256 :(
<elite101> no i mean if u install it wrong u can screw up the desktop and stuff
<DaSkreech> If they install wrong they make your screen look funky till you click back on good old Kubuntu defaults
<elite101> lol
<|TroubleMaker|> i am setting up a home network and want my wife to beable to share her files from her /home directory on this machine with her xp machine. is samba the only thing i need to install and configure to acomplish this aside from ofcourse the networking hardware
<Daisuke_Ido> good morning, fellow ubuntians
<elite101> how u spell temputure?
<Daisuke_Ido> |TroubleMaker|: for simple sharing, yes, samba is what you will need
<Daisuke_Ido> temperature
<elite101> lol im a dummmy
<|TroubleMaker|> thanks, just wanted to make sure that i didnt need anything else installed...and simple file share is all she will need to do (move her docs from one to the other and so forth)
<Daisuke_Ido> |TroubleMaker|: check the howtos on the ubuntu site for how to set it up
<|TroubleMaker|> k thanks
<DaSkreech> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DaSkreech> Second Link I think
<Daisuke_Ido> leave it to others to one-up me :)  good thing he's around, i completely blanked on just using the bot
<|TroubleMaker|> <--------------------- should have thought about askin the bot himself
<|TroubleMaker|> so dont feel totally bad
<DaSkreech> There is a bot?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<level1__> hmmm... how long should a new install of kubuntu take before it starts displaying something to the screen?
<Daisuke_Ido> five, six....  days
<DaSkreech> level1__: as much as your paitence
<level1__> its been booting for about a minute now, accessing the hard drive, and it hasn't put anything on the screen yet
<klobster> depends on if you are using dialup to ftp the packages
<Daisuke_Ido> only a minute?
<level1__> Daisuke_Ido: lol
<klobster> level1__: hit ctrl-alt-f1 and see what it says
<Daisuke_Ido> chances are it's doing disk checking.  could take five to ten minutes possibly.  probably not, but it's possible
<Ahmuck> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<level1__> klobster: I can't seem to switch to the vt
<Daisuke_Ido> ctrl-alt-f8 maybe
<klobster> ctrl-alt-del maybe ; 0
<Daisuke_Ido> sometimes i have to go there before i can get to tty1
<level1__> Daisuke_Ido: I just had a major headache trying to get raid 5 setup.  I thought I was done, maybe not
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, that just went WAY above my head.  i will say good luck, and be on my merry way
<level1__> you know, you'd think when a motherboard manufacturer advertises that their motherboard has a raid controller, that it would actually do work
<level1__> as opposed to, you know, telling windows to do work
<level1__> apparently, asus just writes windows a note, saying "make sure to set up raid kthx"
<Codyman> i just installed the nvidia-glx package, ran a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and now it refuses to start saying that I have no screens found and a parse error on line 82 which is "subsection"
<DaSkreech> level1__: Ha ha :)
<level1__> DaSkreech: its not very funny when a 2000$ computer is harder to use than a 500$ computer
<Daisuke_Ido> that doesn't sound good
<level1__> DaSkreech: next time I'm going to buy the cheapest toshiba I can find
<DaSkreech> level1__: What's the Raid Chipset?
<level1__> DaSkreech: its called Chipset "Lets pretend I'm an actually raid controller"
<DaSkreech> Sounds good
<level1__> JMicron JMB363
<dmuser> Can anyone tell me how to emerge SDL?
<level1__> if my "JMicron" raid controller doesn't actually do raid, what does it do?
<level1__> does it host yoga classes?
<level1__> does it manage the blinking on VCR clocks?
<DaSkreech> dmuser: Wrong chan?
<klobster> not at my gym, but my GF mentioned a j someone
<DaSkreech> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dmuser> DaSkreech:  Maybe my question should have been, how do I install an rpm file in Kubuntu?
<|TroubleMaker|> you found the controller that manages the blinking on VCR clocks??? can you ask it to make mine stop?
<DaSkreech> dmuser: which RPM?
<klobster> apt-get install alien
<DaSkreech> klobster: Sush
* level1__ 's vcr clock blinks
<dmuser> DaSkreech: SDL-1.2.12-1.i386.rpm
<DaSkreech> !info sdl
<ubotu> Package sdl does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> !sdl
<level1__> my computer is still accessing the hard drive, so i guess I force reboot it now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> bah
<klobster> !libsdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> dmuser: What are you trying to get running ?
<dmuser> A linux port of Duke Nukem 3D :P
<level1__> what is the "ro" for on grub menu options?
<level1__> its a kernel option
<klobster> info libsdl1.2-dev
<DaSkreech> dmuser: Sweet
<DaSkreech> dmuser: Which SLD does it use?
<DaSkreech> SDL
<dmuser> 1.2 and SDL mixer
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> !info libsdl1.2debian
<ubotu> libsdl1.2debian: Simple DirectMedia Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.11-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 21 kB, installed size 60 kB
<DaSkreech> You need that
<dmuser> "sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian" ?
<DaSkreech>  Yup
<DaSkreech> !info libsdl-mixer1.2
<ubotu> libsdl-mixer1.2: mixer library for Simple DirectMedia Layer 1.2. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6-1.1build1 (feisty), package size 132 kB, installed size 332 kB
<DaSkreech> and that
<level1__> hmmm... my wireless card doesn't even seem to appear on lspc9i
<DaSkreech> Sorry should have just made you do both of them the same time
<level1__> btw, I got to kde, so i guess, thats went well
<DaSkreech> level1__: Great :)
<level1__> okay, so I got this wireless card because my mother board didn't come with wireless.  But it doesn't seem to show up on lspci.  Is it possible its physically dislodged of physically broken?
<level1__> I mean, if the device could be recognized, something would show up, right?
<level1__> its about a year old. I don't really remember who made it
<DaSkreech> phoenixz: how goes?
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> that should help with the digging
<Codyman> does anyone know why I can't startx... it says that "subsection" is not a valid keyword
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> Codyman: Played with your xorg.conf ?
<|TroubleMaker|> ok an apt-cache search on samba shows only the samba-client samba-common and kdenetwork-filesharing (the howto was for dapper and says to "install samba using apt-get install samba witch doesnt appear to be a package listed for fiesty)
<Codyman> DaKreech: installed nvidia-glx and then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 'ed it
<DaSkreech> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 3262 kB, installed size 7992 kB
<DaSkreech> |TroubleMaker|: it's there
<DaSkreech> Codyman: Hmm sounds like something is wrong there then
<Codyman> DaSkreech: Its referring to line 83.. so I go down there and its way it starts the subsection for display... the line goes: SubSection "Display" and its for the 1 bit depth...
<Codyman> DaSkreech: and reconfiguring for "nv" or "vesa" gives same error
<DaSkreech> Codyman: Does anywhere else say Subsection ?
<DaSkreech> Cause I'm pretty sure that should say Section
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<DaSkreech>  no
<DaSkreech>  SubSection
<DaSkreech> Yeah that's right
<DaSkreech> Yeah that's right
<klobster> !quotes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quotes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phoenixz> DaSkreech, with Beryl / Compiz you mean?
<DaSkreech> What's the line above
<DaSkreech> phoenixz: yeah
<phoenixz> DaSkreech, I find beryl to be faster... supposedly this is because of a hack, but who cares if the end result is so much more.. :) My computer simply isnt fast enough for Compiz and Beryl can give cools stuff with little CPU power
<Codyman> DaSkreech: it goes:
<Codyman> Subsection "Display" --> new line: Depth 1 ---> new line Subsection "Display" --> new line Modes ---> new line EndSubSection ... then repeats for other depths
<DaSkreech> Really?
<DaSkreech> that's not right
<DaSkreech> There are no modes?
<Codyman> there are modes
<DaSkreech> no
<Codyman> on the modes line are resolutions
<DaSkreech> There is modes for a new subsection
<DaSkreech> there is no EndSubSection for the First one
<DaSkreech> count up the Subsection and end subsections
<DaSkreech> they should be equal
<Codyman> ok... yeah... I think I found a bug in tribes3 then...
<DaSkreech> Codyman: Whoot!
<DaSkreech> THat will go against bulletProox X
<josue> hola
<josue> mmmhh
<DaSkreech> Codyman: got it fixed ?
<Codyman> DaSkreech: BINGO... got it... startx is working... after SubSection for depth, no EndSubSection is put down before the new SubSection for modes....
<DaSkreech> Exactly
<DaSkreech> well bug it
<DaSkreech> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<DaSkreech> though it's honestly probably fixed aleady
<josue> m,m
<Codyman> DaSkreech: Yeah, I'll look around and see if its filed... but at least it was an easy fix
<josue> mexico??
<DaSkreech> Codyman: bugs.ubuntu will tell you
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> mexico does speak spanish last time I recalled
<DaSkreech> .o0(I'ts late leave me alone)
<DaSkreech> Night all
<DaSkreech> josue: Ok?
<Noldoaran> how can I get the 'write' and 'wall' commands to work?
<dmuser> Ugh.  I can't remember the command to install a .deb file
<Noldoaran> dmuser: sudo dpkg -i packagename
<dmuser> Noldoaran:  Thanks
<Noldoaran> No problem
<belred> has anyone installed phpbb or usebb on kubuntu? any preference?
<nzk> Can Kaffiene use subtitles?
<DaSkreech> nzk: I think
<DaSkreech> belred: What's usebb?
<nzk> How do I specify where the .srt title is?
<nzk> I am watching a foreign po...movie and I want to add the subtitles.
<SonhadorPR> dude...porn is porn....oohh, ahhh, is all the same!!!
<belred> DaSkreech: looks like it competes with phpbb... http://www.usebb.net/
<sickb0y> So you can rude the clever dialogue, and be moved by it?
<sickb0y> err, read
<nzk> Damn you humorless people
<nzk> It's a joke
<sickb0y> :)
<SonhadorPR> hehehehe
<sickb0y> Keep the .srt file in the same location as the movie
<nzk> It is.
<Codyman> DaSkreech: sweet 3d is working now... question though... I notice 3d is rendering fine/fast on my 5500fx... but 2d stuff such as loading new windows / opening / closing / maximizing windows seems to lag a bit sometimes... just overall not too snappy when it comes to 2d.. any suggestions?
<sickb0y> Hmm...
<nzk> Drag and dropping the .srt into the kaffiene window will seemingly crash it
<nzk> Can VLC play .mkv?
<nzk> No effin' way.
<nzk> VLC did it.
<nzk> Screw Kaffiene
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> kaffeinfe has a subtitle section in settings i think
<SonhadorPR> Is anyone having problems connecting to IRC using chatzilla(firefox app), X-Chat, KSIRC, or any other app, other than Konversation?
<lockd> SonhadorPR: I'm on windows but using irssi
<ron7909> hi, looking for a little help with Ubuntu Server
<SonhadorPR> I mean on ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<nzk> I hope my wireless connection won't lag trying to stream a legally obtained 1080p movie
<sickb0y> VLC rocks
<nzk> SonhadorPR: eye argh ess ess eye
<lockd> SonhadorPR: putty to ubuntu box, have no problems
<ron7909> anyone familiar with installing/configuring Ubuntu Server and willing to help a new user?
<nzk> ron7909: State your problem to nzk.
<SonhadorPR> see the thing is that none of the ones Ive mentiones, except Konversation...is connecting...and...Konversation only connects to freenode, not any ohter
<ron7909> It's silly really
<nzk> SonhadorPR: PEBKAC
<ron7909> I just installed on my x86 box
<ron7909> and when it reboots
<lockd> sickb0y: yeah, vlc is nice.. how's it stack up against mplayer?
<SonhadorPR> I think theres something wrong in the FireWall or something...I dont know how to make them connect...
<ron7909> I have no GUI to login
<ron7909> just a command line
<nzk> ron7909: I don't believe such an obscure architecture is supported
<nzk> ron7909: that's not an error
<nzk> you don't need a GUI
<ron7909> is there no GUI for the server edition?
<sickb0y> I prefer VLC
<nzk> Why would a server waste RAM and CPU cycles on a GUI?
<nzk> not to mention most servers are headless (no videocard_
<nzk> s/_/)
<lockd> ron7909: you must be mistaking X server for "web/etc" server
<ron7909> I am not familiar with setting up shares and such in the command line
<DaSkreech> ron7909: no there isn't
<nzk> ron7909: Set up SSH
<DaSkreech> ron7909: that's why we are here to help
<nzk> forward your ports
<DaSkreech> ron7909: are you in irc from the command line?
<ron7909> using another machine
<nzk> SonhadorPR: it's some sort os user error
<level1__> Hi, I'm trying to run adept, and everytime I do, after I type in my passwork, it says "conversation with su failed"
<nzk> ron7909: just install SSH on the server
<nzk> then tuck it away somewhere
<nzk> And configure it from the machine you're on
<ron7909> can i find docs on using installing SSH with the command line on the Ubuntu site?
<lockd> ron7909: what os is the machine you are on?
<arun> anyone here use bittornado?
<nzk> Who cares, all support SSH
<ron7909> I am using YDL on a G4 Cube
<drgeb> hi
<nzk> arun: You know that program has a tracking bug in it?
<nzk> The RIAA and MPAA know where you are
<DaSkreech> ron7909: is it on the net?
<arun> ah
<drgeb> everytime I reboot my fdisk -l looks different how can I fix this
<nzk> Not to mention it's a ghastly windows program, not at all supported by KDE
<DaSkreech> arun: Ktorrent?
<arun> i dont use it, was going to though. thanks for the warning
<nzk> utorrent 1.6.1 or less
<SonhadorPR> ok I just installed the IRSSI...let me go see if it works
<ron7909> are you asking if it has internet access?
<ron7909> "on the net"?
<nzk> On the NETwork
<nzk> Doi
<ron7909> yes
<ron7909> it is on the net
<nzk> The interNET or NETwork?
<nzk> You have to be specific
<ron7909> both
<arun> one of the torrents i am downloading *has* to be downloaded using either azureus or bittornado. i've been downloading it using azureus, but it's been stuck for a week now. no progress. speeds were fine before that. i was just wondering if i used bittornado, would it be able to continue from where azureus left off
<ron7909> I can check the local ip
<nzk> arun: Yes, but don't bother. Az you can trust as it's FOSS, but Bittornado is very shady
<arun> ah
<arun> i won't install bittornado then
<nzk> Do you have seeders on it?
<arun> yes it shows seeders, but i cant download from any of them
<nzk> Muck around in the settings, make sure ports are forwarded, #azureus, etc.
<arun> it was working great until about a week ago
<arun> i didnt change anything
<nzk> If that doesn't work, then just modify something to spoof Az peer_id
<arun> nzk: what do you mean
<nzk> arun: Just go to Az's channel and ask them, they can help better than us
<ron7909> maybe I am a bit too inexperienced to use Ubuntu Server
<ron7909> I was trying it as an alternative to Windows 2000 Server
<arun> nzk: thanks
<nzk> arun: the peer_id is the thing ("Azureus 1.3.6") that identifies the client to the tracker, but you can change that (I think) in other OSS clients, but I doubt that it will help
<nzk> ron7909: Everyone was a noob at one point
<arun> nzk: any idea how to change the peer_id in ktorrent?
<nzk> if you give up just because something is too difficult then you will never learn
<nzk> arun: ask them, not me
<ron7909> yeah, but i don't want to waste anyone's time or frustrate them with my lack of command line knowledge
<SonhadorPR> okthe IRSSI is not connecting to any servers....
<SonhadorPR> neither is THIS konversation connecting to any DalNet servers
<nzk> SonhadorPR: type /server irc.xxx.xxx
<nzk> or /connect
<arun> alright, thanks for your help
<nzk> Actually, go into #irssi
<SonhadorPR> its not connecting....
<nzk> Ask them, they can help more than I
<nzk> SonhadorPR: ask #irssi.
<level1__> theres something wrong with my kdesu. I just installed today, and everytime I try to do something that requires kdesu, it says "Conversation with su failed"
<nzk> level1__: Last time it was adept
<nzk> Make up your mind
<level1__> nzk: well, you cant run adept without kdesu
<nzk> Duh
<level1__> nzk: and at the time, adept was the only program I had tried
<level1__> nzk: listen, bud
<nzk> If you're about to be rude I'd recommend against it
<level1__> nzk: obviously, I figured out in the last few minutes that kdesu was the problem
<level1__> nzk: why?  what are you going to do to me? your alread being rude
<lockd> your scaring me about switching to kubuntu..
<level1__> lockd: usually, people are more freindly than nzk
<nzk> I am friendly, chief.
<lockd> does kubuntu use network-manager?
<lockd> if I can set up my keychain pam I'm happy
<DaSkreech> ron7909:
<nzk> I think so, it sounds familiar
<DaSkreech> on the server type sudo apt-get install irssi
<DaSkreech> lockd: yup
<nzk> ron7909: sudo means "super user do" which lets you run one command as a super user, or root, or admin. Apt is the package manager for *buntu and the way to download is apt-get. To install the program you type apt-get install, and then the program name.
<lockd> DaSkreech: thanks
<lockd> you mean 'sudo apt-get install' right? no root login by default
<lockd> or does server edition enable that?
<DaSkreech> no root login
<DaSkreech> ron7909: Gone?
<DaSkreech> level1__: How are you running KDEsu ?
<ron7909> here
<ron7909> trying to install ssh
<ron7909> won't recognize the "gedit" command
<DaSkreech> ron7909: ha ha try nano
<ron7909> used this: # sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ron7909> went okay
<DaSkreech> ron7909: try sudo apt-get install irssi
<ron7909> but when using this: # sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ron7909> it wouldn't go
<DaSkreech> ron7909: use nano instead of gedit
<lockd> ron7909: there's no gedit on a non graphical system
<lockd> DaSkreech: beat me to it
<ron7909> I will try package irssi has no installation candidate
<ron7909> okay
<DaSkreech> ron7909: duh :)
<DaSkreech> ok do your nano thing first
<ron7909> k
<DaSkreech> ping me when you are done
<DaSkreech>  I'm going in 10 minutes so I'm going to get you as much help as possible
<ron7909> thanks
<ron7909> whoa
<DaSkreech> ron7909: The instructions at the bottom of nano are ^X
<ron7909> got a whole bunch of info after the nano command
<DaSkreech> ^O
<DaSkreech> the ^ means ctrl
<ron7909> yeah
<ron7909> I see all of this
<DaSkreech> So that's Ctrl+X
<ron7909> k
<ron7909> where do i start with these commands?
<ron7909> am I modifying the previous text with it?
<DaSkreech> ron7909: the nano commands?
<DaSkreech> ron7909: you type and do what you like
<ron7909> talks about listening on port 22
<ron7909> listen address
<DaSkreech> ron7909: What are you trying to do
<ron7909> enable ssh to setup shares
<ron7909> since I have no GUI
<DaSkreech> ron7909: You did apt-get install openssh-server
<ron7909> from the same machine?
<DaSkreech> On the server
<level1__> Hi, what is the kde equivelent to the "restricted drivers manager" in gnome?
<ron7909> I am entering all of the commands on the server machine
<DaSkreech> level1__: I think it is the restricted drivers manager
<level1__> in otherwords, how do I enable restricted devices in kubuntu
<level1__> DaSkreech: well, how do I run it?
<DaSkreech> ron7909: wel then ssh server is already setup to listen on port 22
<DaSkreech> level1__: it's not installed by default
<ron7909> so i can login from another machine?
<DaSkreech> ron7909: yes
<DaSkreech> level1__: sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<DaSkreech> ron7909: Ok
<DaSkreech> is it a hassle to work from the server ?
<ron7909> no
<ron7909> I am just not very comfy with command line
<ron7909>  this is new territory for me
<DaSkreech> ron7909: On the server try sudo apt-get install irssi
<DaSkreech> ron7909: I know it's strange for a while :)
<ron7909> k
<arun> can anyone tell me how to get that big analog clock to show up on my desktop
<DaSkreech> ron7909: If you are on tomorrow I can teach you a bunch of things to help
<ron7909> when I type, it is going right into the previous text
<DaSkreech> arun: Where did  you see said big analog clock ?
<DaSkreech> ron7909: did you leave nano ?
<ron7909> it says # Package generated configuration file
<DaSkreech> >_<
<lockd> ron7909: I use command line for most stuff now, but not familiar with server configs
<DaSkreech> ron7909: press Ctrl+X
<ron7909> okay
<ron7909> so exit nano
<DaSkreech> It will ask you to save. Say no
<DaSkreech> Yes
<ron7909> still says irssi has no installation candidate
<DaSkreech> right right
<DaSkreech> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<arun> DaSkreech: i think it's a widget of some sort
<DaSkreech> arun: Duh :) where did you see it
<DaSkreech> ron7909:  you are looking for a line that looks like deb http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe
<ron7909> i got that
<DaSkreech> It will have a # in front of it
<ron7909> but it is breezy badger
<arun> DaSkreech: I saw it in some screenshots on kde-look.org
<DaSkreech> remove the #
<curtis_> hello everyone
<curtis_> i just turned on my pc and started browsing the net where i found my connection is extremly low! i looked into firestarter active connections to see whts going on i found 2 sites downloading and using up most of my bandwidth.. these 2 sites are "auckland.ubuntu.com & leningradskaya.canonical.com "
<DaSkreech> You can add a space and the word multiverse at the end of the line
<DaSkreech> ron7909: Exit and save
<DaSkreech> arun: Give me the URL
<curtis_> anyone could help me out with this! am i cracked!
<DaSkreech> ron7909: That's fine
<DaSkreech> ron7909: exited and saved after removing the # ?
<arun> I think it was superkaramba or something like that
<ron7909> file name to write /etc/apt.sources.list?
<ron7909> that is what I have after removing the #
<ron7909> and selecting Y to save
<DaSkreech> ron7909: not /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<DaSkreech> there are three / right
<sickb0y> probably just downloading updates
<ron7909> oops
<DaSkreech> arun: then get superkaramba
<ron7909> you are right
<DaSkreech> ok that's right
<ron7909> so i hit "eneter"?
<ron7909> enter\
<DaSkreech> Yes
<ron7909> wrote 37 lines
<DaSkreech> cool
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install irssi
<DaSkreech> that should get you a long list of things server type things downloading
<DaSkreech> ron7909: You are familar with repos ?
<ron7909> failed to fetch one
<DaSkreech> ron7909: Hmm
<ron7909> I am not, sry
<DaSkreech> Which one?
<nzk> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get install irssi
<DaSkreech> ron7909: Ok there are essentially Free software and none free software
<DaSkreech> ron7909: so they are separated
<nzk> Non free is ones that are free
<nzk> as in beer
<ron7909> archive.ubuntu.com.ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/source/sources.gz
<nzk> but not free as in cognac
<ron7909> 404 not found
<nzk> Understand?
<DaSkreech> ron7909: there is also supported software and none supportes
<nzk> Breezy is mad old
<ron7909> k
<nzk> Feisty is what you need
<ron7909> I did not see a feisty Server Edition
<ron7909> so i used breezy
<nzk> ...
<nzk> Install Feisty
<nzk> From ubuntu.com
<ron7909> alright
<DaSkreech> ron7909: so there are 4 types of software free/supported, free/not supported, non free/supported and non free/not supported
<ron7909> I will look
<nzk> Breezy is like, 2 years old
<ron7909> right
<DaSkreech> ron7909: want the link to the feisty server ediotion ?
<ron7909> daskreech: I'm with ya
<DaSkreech> edition even
<nzk> DaSkreech: why not give him the Hasty server edition?
<DaSkreech> nzk: Quiet you :)
<ron7909> is ediotion unsupported?
<ron7909> and editoin supported?
<nzk> Yes
<ron7909> oops, edition
<ron7909> heh heh
<nzk> Only Edition is supported
<ron7909> right
<DaSkreech> ron7909: what I just did with Universe is added free unsupported software
<DaSkreech> nzk: Please be quiet if you are not being helpful
<matthew> hi everyone, i have a question about kaffeine codecs if anyone can help
<nzk> Breezy stopped being supported
<DaSkreech> ron7909: Do you want the link to the Feisty Server CD?
<nzk> DaSkreech: Hasty Hare is the newest edition, is it not?
<ron7909> I am looking at the site now
<ron7909> 7.04 is feisty, no?
<nzk> Argh, nevermind
<nzk> ron7909: Yes.
<DaSkreech> nzk: yes but edition is not a type of ubunut and there is no hasty hare
<DaSkreech> ron7909: yes
<xevious> ack.
<nzk> DaSkreech: "release"?
<xevious> irc client being weird
<nzk> "version"?
<ron7909> hasty hare.  nice
<DaSkreech> nzk: Ok :)
<xevious> i'm trying to install Adaptec Storage Manager in kubuntu. Adaptec Storage Manager is prebuild for Redhat EL and SuSE Professional/Enterprise.  I converted the rpm to a tgz, and i've gotten the GUI to run, but the daemon has some precompiled libraries that depend on libstdc++-6.1-1.so.2, whereas my system has libstdc++.so.6.0.8. it loads up, but thinks my system doesn't have the raid controller. is it possible to relink it to the libstdc+
<xevious>  the version that it's expecting and install that too?
<DaSkreech> ron7909: I know it's amusing but confusing right now :)
<nzk> xevious: Yes/
<xevious> nzk: grab the rpm?
<ron7909> right
<ron7909> if i d-load 7.04
<DaSkreech> xevious: which version of Ubuntu are you running ?
<nzk> xevious: Whatever floats your boat, I'm not the one to ask this to.
<ron7909> will it have client and server editions in one?
<nzk> ron7909: dupload?
<ron7909> like breezy?
<xevious> DaSkreech: kubuntu feisty fawn
<nzk> Just download it
<ron7909> d-load
<nzk> Download
<nzk> DL or Download.
<nzk> Not d-load. the hyphen can be a wildcard and can confurse others
<ron7909> k
<DaSkreech> ron7909: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso
<tmske_> Hi, I want to update kubuntu to gutsy with update-manager -c -d, but I don't see an option to upgrade to gutsy, any ideas?
<DaSkreech> ron7909: Ok can you press up on the server till you see the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install irrsi command again ?
<DaSkreech> while you download this new server :)
<ron7909> k
<ron7909> yes, i can
<DaSkreech> ron7909: let me know if that package fails again
<ron7909> failed
<DaSkreech> does it say archive.ubuntu.com.ubuntu  ?
<ron7909> yes
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<ron7909> then /diss/breezy/universe/sources/sources.gz
<DaSkreech> press up to go back to the nano /etc/apt/sources.list command
<xevious> DaSkreech: do you know if libstdc++ is the same as libstdc++-2?
<ron7909> dists
<ron7909> missed a t
<DaSkreech> Figured
<DaSkreech> ron7909: Look at the universe line and tell me if it says ubuntu.com.ubuntu
<DaSkreech> xevious: as far as I know libstdc++ is always the newest one whereas those with numbers are the respective releases
<nzk> tmske_: I don't know.
<ron7909> failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu.............
<nzk> -_-
<DaSkreech> tmske_: gutsy is not a release
<DaSkreech> Please ask in #ubuntu+1
<nzk> DaSkreech: Stop nitpicking about words
<DaSkreech> nzk: It's not nitpicking it won't upgrade because it is not a release
<DaSkreech> that's the technical reason why it won't work
<DaSkreech> When it's released it will work
<DaSkreech> Until then he (assuming tmske_ is a he) will have to upgrade manually
<DaSkreech> not that hard :)
<DaSkreech> ron7909: grrr
<nzk> DaSkreech: SEXIST. What is tmske_ is a she? HUH?!
<DaSkreech> ron7909: I'm going to go now but I can leave you with something to read to help you in the command line
<DaSkreech> !cli | ron7909
<ubotu> ron7909: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nzk> ron7909: I can help you while he is gone.
<DaSkreech> nzk: Which is why I made the allowance that I could be mistaken by my assumption
<ron7909> thanks daskreech
<DaSkreech> ron7909: One last thing before I go
<DaSkreech> on the server press Alt+ctrl+F2
<DaSkreech> You will get a new login screen
<nzk> DaSkreech: Stopit ;)
<nzk> Bah, stupid hilighting
<tmske> DaSkreech: I know gutsy is not yet released, but I thought it was possible of upgrading with update-manager
<DaSkreech> ron7909: If you press Alt+Ctrl+F1 You will get back your first screen
<nzk> Autocompletion*
<nzk> tmske: #ubuntu+1
<ron7909> from where I am now?
<tmske> nzk: thanks, I'll try there
<DaSkreech> tmske: it is but you have to tell it to move to gutsy but changing your sources.list yourself. it will not flag it automatically until it's released
<ron7909> whoa, F2 took me back to login
<DaSkreech> ron7909: Yes
<ron7909> F1 did nothing
<DaSkreech> try alt+ctrl+F1
<ron7909> ahhh
<ron7909> a toggle
<DaSkreech> You have multiple terminals you can log into
<DaSkreech> Go through F3 F4 F5
<DaSkreech> You will see the TTy at the top change number to reflect that
<ron7909> i see
<ron7909> multiple logins?
<DaSkreech> ron7909: You have multiple logins at one time so that you can have something full screen and can do work elsewhere
<DaSkreech> ron7909: Right
<ron7909> but i am fullscreen the whole time
<ron7909> since I am in the command line since login
<DaSkreech> ron7909: When you install irssi use  nano and edit /etc/apt/sources.list to take off the # from that same line
<ron7909> k
<DaSkreech> ron7909: do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install irssi
<DaSkreech> When irssi installs you can type irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<DaSkreech> then you can IRC from the command line and run commands from Alt+Ctrl+F2
<DaSkreech> so you don't ahve to walk back and forth
<ron7909> interesting
<DaSkreech> ron7909: I will be on tomorrow and can help you more then
<ron7909> I have 5 machines sitting around me
<ron7909> heh
<ron7909> no walking
<ron7909> but I like that tip
<DaSkreech> In the mean time while the cd downloads try out things from the URL I sent you
<ron7909> i will
<ron7909> thanks
<DaSkreech> You can mess up the box as bad as you want since you are reinstalling anyway :)
<ron7909> I really appreciate the help
<ron7909> and patience
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(DaSkreech/#kubuntu) nzk: I could guess I meant to battling with me on IRC :)
(DaSkreech/#kubuntu) Hobbsee: How are you?
(nzk/#kubuntu) DaSkreech: ...
(DaSkreech/#kubuntu) ron7909: Wish you the best
(DaSkreech/#kubuntu) :-)
(DaSkreech/#kubuntu) night nzk
(nzk/#kubuntu) Night
(harmental/#kubuntu) hey guys...how can put the trash bin on the desktop?
<kraut> moin
<nzk> harmental: I guess make a shortcut to ~/.trash/ (I believe)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: good. surprised to see nzk here though
<nzk> Why?
<nzk> I use KDE now.
<Hobbsee> nzk: thought you were barred from all freenode channels
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nzk> Hobbsee: All _freenode_? Naw. Only #ubuntu and -offtopic.
<Hobbsee> nzk: sorry, all *ubuntu* channels
* DaSkreech leaves nzk to Hobbsee
<nzk> Hobbsee: ;)
<DaSkreech> And you really shouldn't be sexist then :)
<nzk> Only the ones that I misbehave in.
<ron7909> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ron7909> didn't bring anything up
<nzk> ron7909: I can help you out
<ron7909> within termianl
<ron7909> terminal
<DaSkreech> ron7909: hmm
<ron7909> I was just going to read  the guide
<ron7909> for starters
<Hobbsee> nzk: well, you know teh logic.  behave in this one, and i wont throw you out :)
<nzk> Hobbsee: :D
<DaSkreech> try w3m https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ron7909> maybe I should just paste into browser?
<nzk> ron7909: I can help you out if you don't get anything
<DaSkreech> ron7909: that works as well
<lockd> harmental: probably copy kde/share/apps/systemview/trash.desktop to ~/Desktop
<nzk> I'm quite good with the terminal
<nzk> lockd: That's just the icon, is it not?
<lockd> harmental: that's the .desktop file
<ron7909> yeah, it liked that
<ron7909> reading now
<ron7909> thanks nzk
<ron7909> I will do some reading and bug you guys n the flipside
<nzk> :\ Konsole doesn't seem to support bolding
<nzk> When I was hilighted in irssi the person's name used to be yellow and bolded, yet now it is not.
<harmental> lockd: i only found usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-trash.desktop
<ron7909> maybe didn't work because I am in YDL\
<ron7909> sorry, no slash
<Hobbsee> nzk: it does.  likely your irssi config has changed
<nzk> harmental: ~/.Trash/
<nzk> just make a shortcut to that
<nzk> I can't help you about the icons, I have no idea where they are.
<nzk> Hrm... How can I see this terminal and see my movie at the same time
<nzk> The only problem with irssi is that I don't know of any way to indicate that I've been highlighted besides actually seeing the highlight. As in, no button thingy flashes on the taskbar like Xchat :(
<Hobbsee> harmental: right click on desktop, create new --> link to URL, and put the url as Trash:/ - problem solved.
<lockd> Hobbsee: didn't know you could just do it that way
<Hobbsee> lockd: you can :)
<lockd> Hobbsee: i suppose it has the right empty/full icon like the [Desktop Entry]  that usually comes default
<Hobbsee> lockd: should do, yeah.
<nzk> Damn my slow wireless connection, I can't stream my HD movie
<harmental> Hobbsee: that worked great...but when i empty the bin there is no change in the icon.....(it always full)
<Hobbsee> harmental: dont know the answer to that one
<Assid> heya
<noaxess_kubuntu> hey there in the kubuntu land :) was up today?
<noaxess_kubuntu> hey Hobbsee, long time ago as we talk
<noaxess_kubuntu> :)
<Assid> err.. how do i make apt do 4 simultanous downloads per mirror ?
<Hobbsee> hiya noaxess_kubuntu
<topknot> Well I for one just installed Kubuntu and am having a look around
<Assid> my connections kinda sucky.. it requires multiple downloads to help it go faster?
<noaxess_kubuntu> Assid: have you the default repos?
<Hobbsee> Assid: you cant.  oh actually, you can, i think, if you add multiple mirrors
<noaxess_kubuntu> yea
<noaxess_kubuntu> have no probs with my ch repos
<Assid> Hobbsee: nah there is a way to change the number of max connections per mirror
<noaxess_kubuntu> mirrors
<Assid> i just dont know how
<Hobbsee> Assid: suggestion:  man pages
<ron7909> alright
<ron7909> I am done
<ron7909> going to bed now
<ron7909> I'll be back
<ron7909> later
<josef> beryl how can i install themes in beryl
<pag> josef, emerald theme manager -> import theme ?
<josef> yes i did it but after i pointed where  the file is downloaded  there was nothing changed
<nzk> #beryl
<nzk> #ubuntu-effects
<josef> you mean channel #beryl nzk
<nzk> What else...?
<tuxd_> hello.  I'm looking for some help with Kontact/Kitchensync function on Kubuntu Fiesty
<josef> ok thanks nzk
<nzk> Not to be mean, but why does KDE put a K instead of a C in all things that should have a C? Like Kontact, Kaffiene, etc. Reminds me of a certain... organization.
<josef> #beryl
<nzk> Yeah, they would help you better than us
<josef> i hope so.
<tuxd_> How do I sync my contacts from Kontact to my smartphone?
<nzk> :\ not sure if that can be done
<nzk> Or what protocol it would use
<nzk> tuxd_: Which smartphone?
<tuxd_> Sony Ericsson M600i
<tuxd_> User guide says "Kitchensync" is used to sync
<nzk> Hobbsee: what did the CTCP say?
<nzk> I use Ubuntu with Kubuntu-desktop package installed
<nzk> Since I sort of... killed GNOME.
<nzk> I believe I fixed it, but I am afraid to restart X.
<nzk> tuxd_: Google "kontact M600i"
<tuxd_> nzk: have you ever used "kitchensyn" in Kontact? I don't even see the function
<nzk> I don't use KDE apps, sorry.
<Hobbsee> nzk: said you were using irssi.  try it yourself
<tuxd_> OK.  Thanks
<nzk> No problem.
<nzk> Remember, when it doubt, JFGI and RTFM :D
<pag> tuxd_, have you got kitchensync installed?
<tuxd_> pag:  good question.  I haven't seen where it is on Kontact. Is it something that requires addtional installation?
<nzk> Try to apt-get install it
<nzk> If that doesn't work apt-cache search for it and install the relevant package
<pag> tuxd_, it's not installed by default..
<pag> !info kitchensync | tuxd_
<ubotu> tuxd_: kitchensync: Synchronization framework. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 823 kB, installed size 2468 kB
<Assid> hrmm.. black really isnt coming as black on my printer
<Assid> its kinda light
<tuxd_> pag, ubotu: thanks, downloading from adept mgr now
<nzk> >:( Darn this wireless network, it can't stream my 5MB/s HD video
<nzk> ubotu is a bot ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nzk> :|
<nzk> I didn't mean that. I was telling him that ubotu is a bot.
<tuxd_> OK.  lol
<nzk> WWANA1T :)
<nzk> We Were All Noobs At One Time
<tuxd_> nzk: that's me now.  I want to wholly switch over and make everything "work"
<tuxd_> nzk:  do I need to do anything special to install once it's downloaded from Adept?
<nzk> Iuno, I've never used it
<tuxd_> pag:  I've downloaded kitchensync from Adept.  Must I do anything else to install it?  I'm familiar with how to install programs on Windows, but new to Kubuntu
<nzk> 'tis a sad time when I can get more download speed from a torrent than 20 feet over my wireless connection.
<nzk> tuxd_: Just apt-get install
<nzk> and it's installed
<nzk> It's not a program but a framework
<pag> tuxd_, Adept should do everything required by installation...
<nzk> from then on you should be able to use Kontact to copy your Contacts
<tuxd_> OK.  Thanks
<Assid> stupid thing uses the color cartridge instad
<tuxd_> pag:  does it give an icon or a list item in a drop-down menu?
<nzk> It's a framework
<nzk> Just use Kontact
<pag> tuxd_, I don't know - never used it.
<berkes> does anyone know when the next LTS release is planned?
<pag> berkes, 8.04 will be
<berkes> thansk
<pag> dunno will it be 8.04 (it might be delayed as dapper was) but gutsy+1 in any case
<jussi01> is build essential on the cd?
<pag> jussi01, just a guess: no?
<pag> jussi01, iirc I had to install it myself
<jussi01> someone remind me how to get the build deps downloaded?
<pag> jussi01, sudo apt-get build-dep package  ?
<combo> hi @ll, i've just installed Kub.6.06[LTS]  and i have a problem with editing sources.list file?! :/  here it is:  http://wklej.org/id/a1c70b6773  can someone tell me what should i do ? :] 
<pag> !kdesu | combo
<ubotu> combo: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<nzk> combo sudo kate /etc/sources.list
<jussi01> thnanks pag
<nzk> Rrt
<nzk> Err*
<jussi01> gah
<nzk> Nevermind
<combo> pag: wait a sec..... sources.list is NOT a graphical file?
<nzk> It's a text file
<pag> combo, kate is a graphical app ;)
<combo> i thought that KDESU use only for XORG.CONF
<nzk> You can edit it anywya you want
<combo> aaaaaaaa
<nzk> ...
<combo> this way
<combo> crap :] 
<combo> ok, thx :)
<combo> i was just wondering about that cuz NANO was working well :] 
<gsaldana> exit
<nzk> You can use any text editor you want
<nzk> Like my friend ED over here
<combo> pag: may i ask u something? what edition of kub. do u use?
<nzk> Or his pal *vi*
<nzk> combo: Kubuntu.
<nzk> Not Kub
<pag> combo, vim all the way :)
<combo> yes, but which versio?
<combo> 7.04?
<nzk> pag: Why vim?
<nzk> It's anoying to use
<pag> combo, oh.. edition.. sry; 7.04
<nzk> s/anoying/annoying
<combo> what is VIM ?
<nzk> Visual Internet Machine...
<nzk> Duh
<jussi01> !info vim
<ubotu> vim: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0-164+1ubuntu7.1 (feisty), package size 721 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<pag> combo, vim is an editor - I misread your question, sorry
<nzk> Just kidding ;)
<combo> pag: ok :)
<nzk> pag: is vIM had to use?
<combo> pag: so FF... yesterday i had FF but i read on some polish site that (k)ubuntu is released (about) every 6 months, and programmers are going so fast with it, so it has many errors and the best version is LTS(6.06) with 5 years support - what do u thing 'bout that :)
<pag> nzk, it has quite steep learning curve, but after you've learned it you won't want to use another editor :D
<pag> combo, 6.06 is nice and stable, but most people just want new and shiny programms... and 7.04 isn't even *so* unstable - 6.10 was..
<combo> .... - cuz programmers are not thinking about make a good OS but make it on time (which is very short - only 6 months)
<beobal_> can anybody help with dual screen setup with i810?
<topknot> nzk, pag is right after I learned vim I use it when ever possible
<combo> pag: i see...
<pag> combo, they're making as good OS as they can - can't really blame them for that.
<combo> it is an opposite of MicroSoft - they release OS every feeeew years :) and not as good as it should be (e.g. VISTA) :] 
<combo> so u use always the newest version...
<combo> WTF?! i just examine that in 7.04 (yesterday!) i use 'sudo' command for kate to edit 'sources.list'
<combo> and it worked :/
<combo> but maybe in 6.06 it hasn't worked YET :] 
<nzk> It works
<nzk> But for some reason people don't recommend it
<pag> combo, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't and sometimes it mucks up your configs... one letter isnt really worth a risk.
<kennethaar> hi
<combo> ok, then. so i remember this usefull command called 'KDEsu' :)
<pag> hello kalenedrael :)
<robewald|work> hi, I can't connect to a pptp vpn, network manager always tells me that "validating options failed". How should I debug this?
<kennethaar> so... In some distroes there is this neat function with a tekst field in the kmenu where I can type say: kwrite and the menu shows me where kwrite is located. Is this a package I can install?
<nzk> I *really* need to clean out and organize my home folder
<kennethaar> !disclaimer! This will delete everything: ctrl+a and the shift+del
<kennethaar> ;-)
<pag> kennethaar, will it delete hidden directories too?
<kennethaar> hm let me see...
<pag> kennethaar, iirc it'll delete them only if you have "show hidden files" enabled..
<kennethaar> pag: spot on...
<pag> kennethaar, but back to your problem; while not exactly the same, you could try using Katapult. It should be launched by default in feisty and can be accessed with alt+space
<combo> pag: one more thing - can u tell me what is that last WARNING that i got http://wklej.org/id/cda8f13aac  ??
<kennethaar> kool
<pag> combo, it tries to open some file that probably doesn't exist.. doesn't look critical to me, so if all works as expected just ignore that
<combo> pag: kk
<kennethaar> hm how do I install envy from my desktop...
<pag> !envy | kennethaar
<ubotu> kennethaar: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<kennethaar> I have tried cd'ing to the directory, and running: sudo apt-get install envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu4_all.deb
<Carnage\> kennethaar: Use dpkg to install .deb-files
<kennethaar> dpkg install?
<pag> kennethaar, sudo dpkg -i
<Carnage\> man dpkg as well :)
<kennethaar> thanks, did the trick
<nzk> Is it possible to use Dolphin right now?
<kennethaar> hm nope, missing lots of dependencies... Is there an easier way?
<kennethaar> 'nzk: sure
<pag> !deb | kennethaar
<ubotu> kennethaar: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<kennethaar> thats not the problem... I got dependencies errors
<pag> nzk, either install from the repos (older version) or https://marrat.homelinux.org/D3lphin for backported version
<pag> kennethaar, sudo apt-get install -f
<kennethaar> pag; well irt started to instal something atleast
<kennethaar> May I ask what the command does?
<nzk> kennethaar: Fixes dpkg
<nzk> I've used it many times
<kennethaar> thanks
<kennethaar> Do I have to install envy again or will it just work now?
* pag wonders should 'envy' and 'work' be used in the same sentence...
<kennethaar> hm, not so stable eh?
<pag> the package is installed now, if that's what you mean.
<kennethaar> ok...
<kennethaar> I tried installing the nvidiadriver an hour ago, I ended up reinstalling kubuntu...
<kennethaar> I suspect Envy will do a better job tha me...
<pag> kennethaar, sure it will... but when comes the next kernel update, you will probably end up with no X... there's a reason why all those auto-scripts aren't really reccomended
<kennethaar> or is there a better way to set up nvidia and xorg?
<kennethaar> shit...
<kennethaar> That suxx
<pag> kennethaar, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<kennethaar> But wont setting it up manually also do that?
<pag> kennethaar, not really - repos are updated with every kernelrelease, Envy doesn't iirc..
<harmental> is it possible for Konsole two emulate the double buffer feature from emacs?
<kennethaar>   E) What happens if the kernel is upgraded (e.g. via system updates)?  You will only have to follow these steps:  1) Restart your computer and the Xserver will crash (since it will lack a module).  Say No if the system asks you whether you want to see the output of the error to debug.  NOTE: press ALT+F1 if all you can see is a black screen  Then launch Envy's textual interface from the command line by typing:  (if you're using Ubuntu
<kennethaar> This seems easy enough for me...
<kennethaar> Yeeez this took a long time... Envy Is obviously envious of other peoples broadband connection right now.
<shashidhar> anyone who has worked on schooltool
<kennethaar> nope sorry
<crube> I have an external HD, and when I shut it down the mount point is broken. It normally mount to /media/LACIE, but after being shut down and put on again it mount to /media/LACIE-1. Is there a way to get rid of this broken /media/LACIE mount so that my HD mounts back to /media/LACIE.
<pag> crube, unmount it before shutting down?
<crube> pag yeah that's what I usually do. It's just that I don't always remember to do it, and I have to restart my computer to fix it.
<kennethaar> I miss sax
<Maxdamantus> Sax as in saxophone?
<Maxdamantus> Or some guy from here?
<kennethaar> no as in suses xorg config tool
<Maxdamantus> Oh.
<kennethaar> I wonder why ubuntu haven't ported YAST/sax to ubunto as it has been opensourced
<kennethaar> /gpl'ed
<Maxdamantus> How big is OpenSUSE on tar.bz2?
<Maxdamantus> I wanna download it, using as little bandwidth as possible. :P
<kennethaar> What do you mean
<Maxdamantus> Which is the art of Gentoo. :P
<Maxdamantus> Stage3 ftw
<Maxdamantus> 104mb tar.bz2 => 600mb base Gentoo system
<kennethaar> aha... The next release is gonna divide kde and gnome to livecds that are limited installs, no more need to download the DVD
<Maxdamantus> I mean if you were to extract all hte files from the ISOs.
<Maxdamantus> Into directories called cd1, cd2, etc
<Maxdamantus> Then just went "tar -cf --bzip *" on them.
<kennethaar> I see... Hm I havnt tried, but I seem to remember that all the rpms are about 3,2 GB
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> i ve got a question
<combo> is there possible to create a short in Kub.6.06[LTS]  that after clicking will show Desktop like in 7.04 ? :)
<kennethaar> fire away
<Maxdamantus> !anyone | hasan
<ubotu> hasan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hasan> my log on screeen incredibly large probably its resolution is higher tha normal
<Maxdamantus> Wait, wrong one.
<hasan> english is not my native language that's why i was trying to construct that question
<Maxdamantus> hasan, what's your resolution defined in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<hasan> how can i look at it  ?
<hasan> in which line there are lots of resolution values
<Maxdamantus> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hasan> normally my resolution is 1152  864
<Maxdamantus> Look for the 24 bit line probably, and see what order the resolutions are in.
<nzk> What the hell? Either zsh or Konsole don't let me use wget
<Maxdamantus> Laptop?
<hasan> nope desktop but there are so many resolutionj values in xorg.conf
<Maxdamantus> What's the first one on 24 bit?
<Maxdamantus>                 Depth           24
<Maxdamantus>                 Modes           "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Maxdamantus> Something like that.
<hasan> modes "1024x768@85" "1024x768@75" "832x624@75" "1024x768@70" "800x600@60" "1024x768@60" "800x600@85" "1024x768@43" "800x600@75" "1152x864@75" "800x600@72" "1280x1024@75" "800x600@56" "1280x960@60" "640x480@85" "1280x960@85" "640x480@75" "1280x1024@85" "640x480@72" "1280x1024@60" "640x480@60" "1280x960@75" "1400x1050@60" "1400x1050@75" "1600x1200@65" "1600x1200@60" "1600x1200@75" "1600x1200@70" "1792x1344@60" "1856x1392@60" "1920x1440@60" "2048x1536@60"
<hamadooo> hasan
<Maxdamantus> Didn't even know you could set the hertz there.
<Maxdamantus> Hmm..
<hasan> hamadooo:?
<hamadooo> how are you hasan
<hasan> fine u ? and so ?
<hamadooo> where r u from
<hamadooo> im fine
<hasan> Turkey
<hasan> u
<hamadooo> kuwait
<hamadooo> nice name
<hasan> its my name
<hamadooo> we use this name also .. in kuwait
<hasan> ;)
<hamadooo> :>
<hasan> i know of course
<Maxdamantus> I have a cousin called Hasan.
<hasan> or Hassan ?
<Maxdamantus> Yea, Hassan.
<hamadooo> max . where r u from
<Maxdamantus> New Zealand.
<Maxdamantus> But that family is in Morrocco.
<Maxdamantus> Morocco*
<hasan> if i had the job i would go there maxdamantus
<hamadooo> :)
<hasan> i had an interview last week in Turkey
<Maxdamantus> What, to NZ, or Morocco?
<hasan> to participate in project over voip infrastructre and iptv
<hasan> but i wasn't qualified anyway
<hasan> in new zelland or singapour
<nzk> What do I need to do to make it such that the fonts in Firefox are normal? At default they are too small and skinny and the wrong fonts, anyway.  I already have MSFTCOREFONTS installed
<hasan> ctrl+ ++
<hasan> to increase font size
<hasan> ctrl + - to decreasse font size
<nzk> hasan: ... I know
<nzk> I mean by default.
<combo> - how to create a shortcut to show Desktop (all other windows are minimized after click) ??
<hasan> what about using win like keyboard layout ? win+d or win+minimize :)
<Maxdamantus> combo, right click the panel.
<Maxdamantus> Then Panel Menu > Add to Panel
<combo> got it
<combo> thanks a lot :D
<Maxdamantus> Np.
<Maxdamantus> Noo! Damn it.
<nzk> Oh Konsole, why do you mock me so?
<aldin> how do i make shadow like on this picture http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce_4.0-beta1/marble_designer_plugin0_small.png in GIP or INkspace etc, so i have one pic and wanna put some wshadow on it
<nzk> Enabling bold only makes everything BUT what I need bold bold.
<pag> aldin, to applications or just a picture?
<aldin> pag, i am making photostory, and want to make up my pics a bit
<pag> aldin, which software are you using?
<pag> gimp, krita or something else?
<aldin> pag, i though to ask u for that, i have gimp installed
<aldin> and inkspace
<aldin> *inkscape
<Maxdamantus> aldin, GIMP will be able to do that.
<pag> aldin, its quite easy in gimp.
<aldin> pag, Maxdamantus could u tell me how to do it, i will open some png image
<Maxdamantus> Nope, not too great with GIMP, sorry.
<pag> aldin, Script-Fu -> Shadow -> Drop Shadow
<aldin> any other OSS graphical tool coudl do that
<aldin> pag, i will try it in a minute
<aldin> pag, thats it! thank u very very much!
<pag> np :)
<Ze_M> i have kmail instalad but i dont see any kmail icon, what the hell is going on?
<Maxdamantus> Ze_M, is it running?
<Ze_M> Maxdamantus: what that have todo???
<aldin> Ze_M, i dont have kontact nor kmail icon in my KDE menus, it was in taskbar in quick luch...
<pag> Ze_M, kmail can be found in kmenu -> internet -> kmail
<Maxdamantus> Ze_M, probably something like "kmail" in the terminal, or else probably under internet in the menu,
<aldin> pag, i cant find it there
<Ze_M> pag: false
<Ze_M> Maxdamantus: imaware of it, did you read what i said?
<aldin> Maxdamantus, kmail in terminal works for me, but wanted to say that like in Ze_M's case it isnt in menus
<Maxdamantus> Then add it to the menu.
<Ze_M> Maxdamantus: lol
<aldin> Maxdamantus, well thats not problem, problem is that it doesnt come by default could it be a bug?
<Maxdamantus> aldin, maybe it's in a different menu.
<Ze_M> kubuntu is just great, and kmail isnt the only app removed from kmenu, kubuntu continues sucking just better go back to good old mandriva distro
<Maxdamantus> I like Thunderbird. :)
<aldin> Maxdamantus, i looked everywhere, as ai said it used to be in my taskbar like quick launch, but i removed it from ktaskbar...
<aldin> Ze_M, try Alt + F2 -> kmail
<Ze_M> aldin: imalso ware of that, thts not the point
<Maxdamantus> Ze_M, stop complaining and add it to the menu yourself.
<aldin> Ze_M, , perhaps it is bug, go to launchpad.net and report it
<Maxdamantus> The thing about Linux is that it doesn't do everything for you.
<Maxdamantus> Which means you learn on the way.
<Ze_M> no.i have seen many flaws in kubuntu like doesnt even have a control panel to configure the system, kmenu kubuntu sucks, going back to the good distro Mandriva
<steve__> hi habe mir heute das ubuntu aufgesetzt und habe ein prob wegen wlan (suche schon die ganze nacht im www) realink (realteak) rt61 wlan ship (auch tutorial auf der ubuntu homepage dazu durch) jedoch bewerikt das ndern der /etc/ne.../interfaces nichts............. die karte luft aber ich kann mich nicht zu meine ac connecten auch ohne verschlsslung klappt es nicht.wei nicht was ich nach all dem lesen noch versuchen soll ich wre dankbar
<steve__> fr einw enig hilfe auch wenn das ein sehr "beliebtes" problem ist
<Maxdamantus>  <Ze_M> no.i have seen many flaws in kubuntu like doesnt even have a control panel to configure the system, kmenu kubuntu sucks, going back to the good distro Mandriva
<aldin> Ze_M, mnadriva's menus are worst (IMHO) so small and deep...
<Maxdamantus> It does have a control panel.
<Ze_M> are what?? are simply way much better
<Ze_M> doesnteven exist comparaation
<Maxdamantus> And you can just install the default KDE, rather than Kubuntu KDE.
<Maxdamantus> I like default better.
<aldin> Ze_M, i had mandriva... smaller icons in kmenu, and to deep to go to some application
<steve__> kann mir wer helfenbzw versteht mich hiereig wer ?
<Ze_M> aldin: all apps are correctly in menus, and there arent menus missinglike here
<aldin> stefan, go to #kubuntu-de
<aldin> Ze_M, never mind suit urself as u want
<Ze_M> what crap kubuntu
<Ze_M> aldin: sorry
<Ze_M> aldin: butimreally gg back to mandriva, much muich better
<aldin> Ze_M, ok, then u know where are doors, -> #mandriva
<nzk> ...
<nzk> Kaffiene played a video fine, over the network
<nzk> so did VLC
<nzk> Now when it's here locally Kaffiene can't even play it and VLC plays it very choppy
<nzk> Mplayer and gxine do the same thing
<Assid> err.. can someone help me configure my desktop to look like : http://www.ubuntux.org/looking-dapper
<Assid> what are those applets on the side
<Maxdamantus> Assid, SuperKaramba
<Maxdamantus> !superkaramba Assid
<Maxdamantus> !superkaramba | Assid
<ubotu> Assid: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<Knight_Lord> I'm trying to make kmail filter by category, but no categories show up as available. What am i diong wrong?
<boris_> hey
<boris_> what is the command to update my dapper to edgy and then feisty ?
<aldin> how to add some fonts in konsole, i would like the one that is on ttys1-6
<aldin> boris_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but u will have to have feistys repositories set
<aldin> google a bit u will find how to upgrade to feisty
<Maxdamantus> alberg_, if I'm correct, that font is defined by the machine, not the operating system.
<Maxdamantus> aldin*
<Knight_Lord> How can i remove the apply filter from kmail?
<aldin> Maxdamantus, i can choose only bitstreamed etc fonts but i used before helvetica or some.. dont know...
<Knight_Lord> How often does kmail crash?
<pag> Knight_Lord, never crashed here
<Assid> hrmmi set firefox as the default browser
<Assid> yet it seems to have an issue
<Knight_Lord> I must be unlucky. 1 crash in 1 day
<Maxdamantus> Thunderbird has never crashed on my ^_^
<noaxess_kubuntu> what about googletalk in kopete.. i think it is the jabber protocol right?
<noaxess_kubuntu> but i can't connect to the default server..
<Knight_Lord> It crashes while applying filters
<kennethaar> Argh...  Envy f**ked up my display too!
<andersin> noaxess_kubuntu:http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support
<andersin> noaxess_kubuntu:basically you need to override the server to talk.google.com
<kennethaar> envy|
<vlt> Hello. I'm using Kubuntu Dapper  and just received a gpg encrypted mail. The secret key needed to decrypt is in my keyring file but kmail just shows me a (blue) mail header "No decryption possible ... wrong passphrase". What do I have to do to get it working with kmail?
<tank71> anyone around?
<stdin> ask a question and see :)
<Maxdamantus> Nope, I'm asquare
<tank71> hey :)
<tank71> well I have a this computer a server sitting on the ground I want to use this computer to ssh into the server on the ground...ssh is up and running on the server but when I try to connect is says port 22 connnection refused
<tank71> any ideas?
<Maxdamantus> tank71, then it's not working.
<Maxdamantus> Are you sure SSH is running?
<stdin> firewall ?
<kennethaar> So long and thanx for all the fish. ;-)
<tank71> yes
<Maxdamantus> tackat, try SSHing to localhost from the box.
<tank71> ya I have done that
<tank71> it works
<tackat> Maxdamantus: I won't ;)
<Maxdamantus> Are you using an IP on the network?
<tank71> yes
<stdin> tank71: how are they connected together?
<Maxdamantus> tackat, sorry, wrong person.
<tank71> they are both plugged into the same router
<Maxdamantus> Used to channels with like 50 people at most. :S
<tank71> both connected to the internet
<stdin> tank71: can you ping it?
<tank71> ya...
<Maxdamantus> tank71, try doing a port scan on it.
<Maxdamantus> nmap <ip>
<tank71> uhhh ok
<LinuxHelp> Might I ask, I have enabled xdmcp in my kdmrc, but how do I add another computer (10.0.0.13) to my "allow" list?
<LinuxHelp> When I connect from 10.0.0.13 it says "host not willing"
<tank71> PORT    STATE SERVICE
<tank71> 631/tcp open  ipp
<tank71> hmmm
<Maxdamantus> Are you sure it's the right IP?
<stdin> tank71: check /etc/ssh/sshd_config and make sure it's litening on the right address/interface
<tank71> ok..
<Maxdamantus> stdin, no.
<tank71> no?
<Maxdamantus> If it doesn't show on portscan, then it's unable to half open the socket.
<tank71> ok so any idea why?
<stdin> Maxdamantus: OR it may just not be listening on the right address
<Maxdamantus> tank71, try ssh <ip> 631
<stdin> 631 is ipp
<Maxdamantus> Well maybe it's running on the wrong port.
<Maxdamantus> tank71, maybe it's only binded to localhost.
<stdin> hmm, isn't that what I said?
<Maxdamantus> tank71, take a look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<tank71> ok I'll look
<Maxdamantus> Oh, thought you meant port, sorry stdin :P
<tank71> brb
<Maxdamantus> tank71, if there are any "ListenAddress" uncommented, comment them out,
<LinuxHelp> Can anyone read this?
<Maxdamantus> LinuxHelp, read what?
<stdin> tank71: if you want it to listen on all addresses/interfaces you'll want it to read "ListenAddress 0.0.0.0"
<Maxdamantus> stdin, 0.0.0.0 is localhost is it not?
<stdin> Maxdamantus: no, 0.0.0.0 is all addresses
<Maxdamantus> Oh.
<Maxdamantus> I have ListenAddress commented out.
<Maxdamantus> And it works for all.
<stdin> it could be bound to an IPv6 address too, I had trouble with that a while ago
<Maxdamantus> What's the point of IPv6 over a private network?
<Maxdamantus> Doubt they have over 16m connections.
<Maxdamantus> Oh, not as many reserved for internal use..
<stdin> it helps if you have a large net, accross multiple subnets
<tank71> I left the listenaddress commented out too
<tank71> but other than that
<tank71> I didnt see anything
<tank71> should I un-comment out the listenaddress lines?
<Maxdamantus> tank71, restart the sshd, and try connecting to it.
<tank71> I did restart it...and still cant connect
<stdin> tank71: try uncommenting the ListenAddress then, and try setting it to "0.0.0.0"
<tank71> ok
<tank71> brb
<tank71> it would need to be restarted for changes to take effect huh brb...
<nicolai_> What Firefox plugin is it that allows you to direct downloads to Kget?
<runlevelten> Oh, there is one.
<nicolai_> *Firefox Extension
* runlevelten racks brain
<tank71> stdin: still same problem
<tank71> brb
<stdin> tank71: on the server run "sudo netstat -lnp" and look what address sshd is listening to
<nicolai_> runlevelten: could it be flashgot?
<runlevelten> There's flashgot, but there was one which installed via a shell script too
<runlevelten> nicolai_: flashgot will do it if it works in teh gnu/linux.
<noaxess_kubuntu> andersin: thanks for quick info :)
<runlevelten> Wow, what an astoundingly poor website design @ flashgot.net
<nicolai_> runlevelten: I used the Firefox addons page
<runlevelten> nicolai_: just seeing if it works :)
<nicolai_> runlevelten: seems to work for me :)
<nicolai_> runlevelten: Though I deeply regretted pressing "Flashgot all"
<nicolai_> runlevelten: It wanted to download every file from every tab. That took a while to cancel. :/
<nicolai_> And by file I mean webpage--element
<runlevelten> nicolai_: ouch. Still, with a few tweaks so "save as" works, I can see a reason for packaging a modified flashgot with ff by default in kubuntu.
<runlevelten> Or at least offering to "integrate with kget?" in the same way konqueror does.
<nicolai_> I agree. Especially because the Firefox download tool isn't very good
<|Lunar_Lamp|> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<Assid> hey
<nicolai_> Shouldn't Ubotu be updated
<nicolai_> beta is out now
<Assid> something is wrong here
<runlevelten> nicolai_: Yes, the FF downloader is still broken across sessions afaik. Don't quote me on that though, I haven't tried lately.
<Assid> i set thunderbird as the default mail client.. however.. whenever i do anything.. it opens kmail
<Assid> same thing for firefox/konqueror
<Assid> also.. kopete just stopped opening for me
<nicolai_> runlevelten: I've never paused/resumed succesfully with it.
<|Lunar_Lamp|> <nicolai_> beta is out now <== I don't think the beta packages are in the backports repo's yet though :-(
<runlevelten> Assid: You set the default KDE browser, not the default gnome browser?
<runlevelten> ie kcontrol -> kde components -> default applications?
<stdin> nicolai_: update it, it'll be forwarded to -ops and they'll apply it
<nicolai_> |Lunar_Lamp|: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<runlevelten> nicolai_: quite. Also, drag and drop integration and session management integration are possible too.
<|Lunar_Lamp|> nicolai_, yay! Thanks :-)
<runlevelten> nicolai_: ff has a resume once flag you can set. KDE should set it when persistent sessions are on and it shuts down, imo.
<runlevelten> that would make ff behave like a kde app.
<Assid> runlevelten: okay that worked.. but kopete still wont start up
<nicolai_> stdin: I'm not very experienced with IRC, so I think I'll just let it be for now.
<runlevelten> the other thing that needs sorting is triggering the move to, copy to menu when a url is dropped from FF.
<stdin> nicolai_: you just do "!no kde4 is <reply> then put the reply you want here....."
<runlevelten> nicolai_: With that and teh work already done on theming, you have a reasonable attempt at KDE integration for FF. Kubuntu should be the first to have it tbh.
<runlevelten> Assid: can you open a konsole, and type kopete in it, then pastebin the results?
<runlevelten> !pastebin | Assid
<ubotu> Assid: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Assid> runlevelten: nothing happens.. it just runs.. but nothing happens
<nicolai_> !no KDE4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Beta 1 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php>.
<|Lunar_Lamp|> nicolai_, there appears to be a small bug in the instructions given on the page you gave me.  The final instruction says "put the three export lines at the top..." but thre are 4... :-/  Is one not needed, if so, which one?
<runlevelten> Assid: No output in the console at all?
* runlevelten :\
<Assid> runlevelten: nope
<nicolai_> |Lunar_Lamp|: My guess is someone couldn't count. :)
<Lunar_Lamp> nicolai_, quite possibly, want to try and find an email address to send them their mistake? ;-)
<runlevelten> Assid: at the very least, you should get a message saying it doesn't exist, or the bad device warnings for the entries that cover you for X
<nicolai_> Lunar_Lamp: it's because the last line wasn't in the alpha instructions.
<stdin> Lunar_Lamp: that'd be Riddell :)
<runlevelten> Assid: You are typing the command into a console, a terminal, a command prompt, aren't you? :)
<Assid> runlevelten: yes..  no error..
<Assid> its as tho its supposed to launch.. but nothing launches
<runlevelten> and the prompt doesn't come back?
<runlevelten> I hate to ask, but Is there the kopete icon in your tray?
<Assid> it comes back
<Assid> nothing launches
<Assid> nope.. not in the tray
<Riddell> Lunar_Lamp: fixed
<Lunar_Lamp> Riddell, thanks :-)
<Assid> hrmm got it
<ubuntu> hi,an denno, joined this channel
<Assid> it was a session running.. but somehow didnt come to my screen
<Lunar_Lamp> Riddell, also, for clarity, I've noticed a problem with "To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1; export DISPLAY=:1; xterm and run startkde in the Xerphyr xterm."
<Assid> killed the process and started it
<Lunar_Lamp> Riddell, you may want to put a comma after "full session" as it took me about 5 times of reading it to parse what it meant.
<runlevelten> do you see it when you type  ps ax | grep kopete
<Lunar_Lamp> I thought it was talking about "a full session install" and wasn't sure what that meant.
<stdin> runlevelten: and change "Xephyr :1; export DISPLAY=:1; xterm" to "Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1", or the commands run after Xephyr exits
<stdin> Riddell:  and change "Xephyr :1; export DISPLAY=:1; xterm" to "Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1", or the commands run after Xephyr exits
<stdin> runlevelten: ignore that :p
<runlevelten> stdin: I gathered x)
<Assid> brilliant
<Riddell> stdin: done
<Assid> now if only i can get my desktop to look nice
<Riddell> thanks
<stdin> :)
<runlevelten> Assid: It working?
* runlevelten is evidently a bit thick today.
<Assid> yeah.. i killed a runaway process
<runlevelten> \o/
<Assid> runlevelten: know how to seperate the applications per window for beryl?
<miles> hoody who
<runlevelten> Assid: Not really understanding the question..
<WaxyFresh> grrr...i miss kicker :(
<runlevelten> you mean kickoff?
<Assid> runlevelten: you know the taskbar.. i would like to have seperate applications on each window
<runlevelten> Oh, I see. I believe it's in kcontrol under Desktop
<runlevelten> but I don't use taskbar myself.
<dragon_> hey can ne1 here tell me how to configure witch sound device xserver uses? ..... i just restarted my computer and its now decided to send all sound to the onboard device (witch cannot be turned off )
<runlevelten> assid: kcontrol  desktop  taskbar  check sort windows by desktop
<runlevelten> No, wait.
<runlevelten> group similar tasks always, even
<Assid> nope
<runlevelten> I think I'm not understanding the terminology then..
<runlevelten> taskbar... seperate applications on each window...
<Assid> when you jump across multiple windows.. your taskbar remains as it is
<nosrednaekim> Assid: I still don't get what you are trying to do
<runlevelten> desktops then?
<Assid> yes.. desktops
<runlevelten> aaaah.
<Assid> i want to have seperate taskbars .. per desktop
<runlevelten> uncheck show windows from all desktops I guess
<WaxyFresh> kde 4.0is tribe 3 right?
<Assid> wheres it ?
<nosrednaekim> WaxyFresh: no.
<runlevelten> alt + f2  kcontrol  desktop  taskbar
<nosrednaekim> Assid: oh yeah, there is an option for that....let me check
<nosrednaekim> uncheck "show windoes from all desktops"
<runlevelten> ps: I use the settings applet and have it in the right hand corner next to the clock and tray, quicker than running kcontrol :)
<nosrednaekim> in the taskbar configuration
<Assid> nosrednaekim: i dont see it
* runlevelten thinks nosrednaekim has lag.
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I probably do
<Assid> i dont see it.. show windows from all desktop
<runlevelten> assid:  alt + f2  kcontrol  desktop  taskbar  uncheck show windows from all desktops
<Assid> runlevelten: that option aint there
<nosrednaekim> its the top option...
<Assid> first one is to sort..
<runlevelten> Assid: It's the first checkbox, after you have chosen desktop  taskbar.
<runlevelten> Assid: are you running on a very low screen res?
<Assid> 1024x768 .. and its not there
<WaxyFresh> if i install kde 4.0 and it borks my system how do i revert back to my kurrent kde version?
<miles> yea
<vlt> Hello. I want to read a gpg encrypted mail. The secret key needed for decryption is in my keyring file but kmail just shows me a (blue) mail header "No decryption possible ... wrong passphrase". What do I have to do to get it working with kmail?
<miles> how do you do that
<runlevelten> Assid: put it on mediafire, dude
<Prophezy> hello all
<Edulix> uhm
<nosrednaekim> WaxyFresh: it will always be available for you
<Assid> http://img358.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1fv0.png
<nosrednaekim> vlt: the secret thing used for decrytion is your passphrase, which is not necesarily the key.
<Assid> its not there.
<runlevelten> Oh... you're running a composite wm. Then it won't let you
<Assid> err.. im using beryl
<runlevelten> There is some kind of clash there IIRC and having it enabled stuffs up beryl/compiz/whatever.
<Assid> yeah.. thats why i said in beryl.. cause beryl makes the desktop windows to 1
* runlevelten doesn't know the taskbar code
<nosrednaekim> Assid: wierd...
<nosrednaekim> ah yeah, thats right..
<Assid> ive done it before. within beryl.. somehow it came back to this
* runlevelten does remember there being that problem though
<Assid> now i gotta set it back :(
<nosrednaekim> you have to get a special app..... I have it, I'll find it for you.
<WaxyFresh> nosrednaekim: how?
<runlevelten> Assid: I expect it was changed recently.
<nosrednaekim> they are different options on logging in
<WaxyFresh> nosrednaekim: well i know that,i just didint relize that kde-4 would leae kde 3.? intact and still bootable.thanks
<nosrednaekim> yeah, they use totally different directories and such
<runlevelten> Yeah, there appears to be a taskbar-compiz thingy nosrednaekim. I'll leave that in your capable hands then :)
<akrus> hello everyone
<nosrednaekim> :)
<akrus> is there any client with chats&webcam support for linux?
<akrus> Yahoo/AIM
<runlevelten> yes
<nosrednaekim> webcam?
<vlt> nosrednaekim: I thought the key is used after being "unlocked" with the passphrase. Hmm ... the problem is that KMail doesn't even ask for a passphrase.
<runlevelten> akrus: It's whichever is the latest gyachi realtive, I installed it for clients and set up yahoo webcam and voice with it
<runlevelten> worked fine, although it's ugly, heh.
<akrus> :)
<nosrednaekim> Assid: google "compiz-toolbar"
<vlt> nosrednaekim: (Decrypting the plain mail body in a shell using `gpg` works fine, btw)
<nosrednaekim> its not in the repositories
<nosrednaekim> vlt: Kmail always asks me.
<Ellipsys> Morning guys. Anyone know how to get firefox to play embedded WMAs in webpages, like putfile?
<runlevelten> I had to build from source because the _SUSE_ packages were too old, so you've got  a snowball's chance in a microwave of finding a new enough ver
<runlevelten> in the ubuntu repos.
<vlt> nosrednaekim: My KMail asks YOU?!? WTF ;-)
<nosrednaekim> yeah. Maybe you have a pgp key pre assigned somewhere in preferences?
<nosrednaekim> Assid: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=49484
<runlevelten> (OpenSuSE pretty much always has newer software packaged, and it's usually been glanced over by developers who patch, too)
<runlevelten> Well, not so much any more, I suppose, because people don't want anything to do with it :(
<nosrednaekim> runlevelten: it was in the tuxfamily repository
<runlevelten> nosrednaekim: is it a version where the cam support works though? Let's hope so.
<nosrednaekim> wait, I think we are talking about two different things...lol
<runlevelten> nosrednaekim: you mean the compiz-compatible taskbar?
<runlevelten> nosrednaekim: I thought you meant the gyachi! thingy
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> AH! I went and found the thig for Assid and then he leaves! http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/feisty/eyecandy/taskbar-compiz_0.1+3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<miles> i just coded a sick lil nugget into my .bashrc
<miles> a lil 1-line zinger!
<nosrednaekim> "rm -rf /" yeah!
<nosrednaekim> w00t!
<miles> no way
<miles> your insane if you try that
<nosrednaekim> I did that once.
<stdin> you shouln't post that, not even as a joke!
<runlevelten> that's not right!!! it should be ~
<nosrednaekim> because I wanted to wipe linux anyway.
<miles> bull, logically thats impossible
* nosrednaekim cowers before stdin
<nosrednaekim> miles: what is?
<miles> "rm -rf /"
<nosrednaekim> no its not.
<WaxyFresh> whats -rf?
<nosrednaekim> rm gets loaded into memory.
<miles> thats like using your arms to hold up your legs and suddenly your floating
<stdin> nosrednaekim: it's against the CoC and the IRC Guidelines, some have been banned for that
<nosrednaekim> WaxyFresh: recursive delete
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ah sorry, didn't know
<runlevelten> Yeah, it's like posting fork bombs, but worse, tbh.
<miles> so does that really work or not
<runlevelten> miles: yeah.
<nosrednaekim> yeah, it really works.
<stdin> WaxyFresh: recousive and force (removed everything without asking)
<miles> #$@!
<runlevelten> miles: proc etc notwithstanding, heh
<miles> alias self-destruct='rm -rf /
<WaxyFresh> whats a fork bomb?		 				 				 				 			  		   		   			  KDE 4 Beta 1re
<miles> alias self-destruct='rm -rf /'*
<miles> can i get in trouble for saying that?
<stdin> yes
<nosrednaekim> WaxyFresh: it overloads the processor with millions of processes
<VirtualMachine> Hi! I want to try Kubuntu and LinuxMCE and trying to install Kubuntu on a Virtual Machine on a WinXP install. I have tried both Virtualbox and VMWare Player installing from the iso-file of Kubuntu. I get to the first screen and select the first option: "Install Kubuntu" or something similar, and afterwards I only see a blue-ish screen and can move the pointer around. However it does not start properly and displays any icons. Any help?
<runlevelten> WaxyFresh: google it. Nobody here can tell you tbh.
<runlevelten> wouldn't be effical because as soon as you post one in an IRC channel, people start dropping because they tried it.
<runlevelten> Except that most don't work on secure distros.
<miles> that would be rofl irl
<miles> and secretly, pwn +2xp
<Assid> hey
<Assid> err.. can someone help me with beryl
<Assid> i kinda screwed up something..
<nosrednaekim> they are so simple though. maybe 10 lines of c code.
<runlevelten> miles: it is, but only when you're among geeks who know better.
<Assid> and now i cant get the cube
<nosrednaekim> Assid: yeah, i posted your link BTW
<nosrednaekim> http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/feisty/eyecandy/taskbar-compiz_0.1+3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<Assid> whats that?
<nosrednaekim> thats the compiz-taskbar
<Assid> err.. but im not using compiz
<runlevelten> miles: there's actually no reason to lock an executable after you've loaded it if you're root and you know exactly what you're doing.
<nosrednaekim> and I have to go. c ya'll
<runlevelten> miles: It's an unnecessary nuisance
<runlevelten> later nosrednaekim
<vlt> I sent an encrypted mail with kmail to myself. It refuses to open it while decrypting it on the command line works. Any ideas?
<miles> yea, i was just about to say, i couldnt run that command without sudo anyways
<nosrednaekim> you actually TRIED?
<miles> no
<nosrednaekim> now I can see why its dangerous.
<miles> but i checked the owner of /
<nosrednaekim> oh ;)
<miles> and its root, not me
<runlevelten> miles: only because you don't have permission.
<miles> yea
<runlevelten> nosrednaekim: someone will have done. People always do, because people are the proverbial curious cat.
<miles> switch the owner to some user that no one uses, switch their shell to /bin/null
<miles> nm, root could over write that anyways
<VirtualMachine> help anyone? Is anyone running Kubuntu through VirtualBox og VMWare?
<miles> you guys just broadened my horizons a little
<miles> "you just took one step into a bigger world" - obi-wan kenobi to luke skywalker
* WaxyFresh trys a fork bomb...
<miles> thanks for opening my eyes guys
<runlevelten> heh. I bet you try it for fun on another install. I know I did.
<Assid> dammmnn
<runlevelten> I've done it on work machines actually.
<miles> and it all started because i had a snazzy little zinger in my .bashrc
<Assid> 1 day in .. and i already screwed it up[
<runlevelten> lol @ waxyfresh. s.w.i.m?
<miles> i think im gonna set "alias self-destruct='that one command'"
<principo> mahlzeit!
<runlevelten> that command with squiggle instead of forwardslash, and ekko "Account removed" is good too.
<runlevelten> that's an & not an && :)
<jjesse> good morning, what do i need to have installed to share a folder between my kubuntu box and my windos box?
<stdin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<miles> i could never get swat to work
<jjesse> i don't want to mount my windows shares, i want to share a folder on my kubuntu install and access it on my widndows box
<stdin> yeah, look at http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<runlevelten> stdin: I point people to KPF for that kind of one way share, tbh
<runlevelten> *if they're end users and using kde
<VirtualMachine> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<runlevelten> just a thought :)
<stdin> runlevelten: it's easier, but you can't write to the files then
<runlevelten> indeed
<runlevelten> I still find samba flummoxes end users at the best of times (even when it's a pure win environment, tbh).
* runlevelten is not a fan.
<dromer> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<runlevelten> stdin: have you seen giver?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<stdin> you really need a PHD to setup sama
<Ace2016> why do my fonts look sooo bad on my lcd when they look very very good on my crt monitor???
<stdin> runlevelten: no
<runlevelten> hang on.
<runlevelten> http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=3768442676796881783&hl=en
<runlevelten> giver is kind of cool ;)
<stdin> runlevelten: looks nice :)
<runlevelten> It wraps all sorts of sharing protocols, down to the networking capabilities of individual apps too, which is groovy.
<geo88> how do I uncripple konqueror  ? :( I can't find any konqueror-orig.rc on my sysyem :(
<runlevelten> uncripple in what sense?
<geo88> well
<geo88> runlevelten the kubuntu team removed some item menus from konqueror, and I want them back :)
<geo88> as in : there should have been a Go menu and a Window menu besides Location,Edit,View etc.
<runlevelten> Ah, menu removal. The stupid K Menu drives me nuts.
<stdin> geo88: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<geo88> runlevelten , neah, it's got nothing to do with the K Menu :)
<J_P> hi all
* runlevelten kicks a K menu where an arbitrary 60% of his apps and all of the useful infocenter bits for end users have been removed by default.
<runlevelten> geo88: You don't say.
<runlevelten> heh
<geo88> runlevelten , well, I war referring to something else :P
* genii sips a coffee
<geo88> stdin I actually followed that tut, but as I said...didn't find the file needed (konqueror-orig.rc) ... I now realized why... it just doesn't exist in gutsy. I copied it from feisty though :)
<stdin> geo88: ahh
<harmental> is there a shortcut to create/delete and switch tabs in Konsole?
<runlevelten> ctrl, shift, n create
<runlevelten> ctrl d = delete, shift left and right = switch
<runlevelten> caveat - I use the in-shell quit command to shut 'em, so ymmv with ctrl d
<harmental> runlevelten: thx!!
<runlevelten> harmental: np :)
<berkes> is it possible to enforce the user of files, created in a certain dir? I want all files and dirs under /foo to be owned by user bar. Even if user berkes makes them.
<stdin> berkes: I think you have to set gid on the dir
<berkes> stdin: afaiks that will only enforce the group, not the user. not?
<stdin> berkes: ahh, sorry, uid not gid
* genii hands stdin a large coffee
<berkes> stdin: drwsrwsr-x is my permission string. I would think that that means uid is sticky. But if I touch a file it still gets my user-id.
* stdin drinks coffee, and eats a snickers :)
* jussi01 squashes a bug on his screen...oops
<stdin> berkes: hmm, not sure. maybe ask in ##linux (if you get a responce)
<miles> its too early for teh snickerz
<stdin> miles: no, it's 13:41 here :)
<blaukatze> hiya allll
<blaukatze> i have a question any body help me ?
<Ace2016> what question is it?
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blaukatze>  is it posible to use ndivia preferences in ubuntu
<blaukatze> to see or use :)
<stdin> afaik, it's installed with the driver package
<Ace2016> alt+f2 nvidia-settings  is that what you want?
<blaukatze> i mean when i am on graphics preferences on window there is a option like nvidia preferences
<Ace2016> wait i'm using the beta drivers so it might be different for the one in the repo
<Ace2016> blaukatze: nvidia-settings should be what your after, run it
<blaukatze> yes it is :)
<Ace2016> kdesu nvidia-settings
<Ace2016> you need to run kdesu nvidia-settings to edit the settings, needs root access
<blaukatze> i just run it bye alt f2 and nvidia-settings :)
<blaukatze> thats what i was looking for thanks
<blaukatze> and i have rite rn-1300se webcam
<blaukatze> here is Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:613a Microdia
<blaukatze> lsusb
<blaukatze> and i do not know how to install it
<stdin> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<blaukatze> my cam is not at support list
<blaukatze> does it mean i am not going to use it ?
<stdin> blaukatze: try the instructions on the other link, it may be supported
<blaukatze> anybody ?
<Jerky_san> dang this is a nice sized irc chan lol
<runlevelten> berkes. I was all set to give you an answer then realised that you can't do it on gnu/linux, heh.
<runlevelten> berkes: I suppose you could create a bindmount with a fixed ownership and umask.
* runlevelten tries that
<mumpitzmann> what do I have to do to get .htacces files to work?
<mumpitzmann> it seems to be more than just the stuff mentioned here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingUseOfApacheHtaccessFiles
<runlevelten> there's probably a less brain-damaged solution tbh, but I've not wanted users to create files as someone else by default in a long time.
<genii> runlevelten: I usuallu use samba then map all userneames to the one I want
<genii> bleh typos
<genii> usuallu=usually, userneames=usernames
<runlevelten> heh yeah
<mumpitzmann> it works :D
<mumpitzmann> forgot to enable mod_rewrite
<miles> when you install something via apt-get, where does the package get installed at?
<miles> wait, nm
<miles> "/var/lib", correct?
<noaxess_kubuntu> what about kubuntu an dual display?
<noaxess_kubuntu> any special settings?
<humberto> oi pra todos
<Ace2016> miles: what file did you install
<Ace2016> miles: Alt+F2, type ~ and click run, then in the address bar type apt:/ and then search for the package, click on the package name in the list and scroll down to see a full file list of all installed files
<Ace2016> Job done
<stdin> Ace2016: why not just type "apt:/" in the run dialog?
<Ace2016> st
<grml> hi
<Ace2016> stdin: it messes up my order, Alt+f2 type a then down then enter starts azureus, if i add apt:/ i'll have to press down twise
<Ace2016> grml: hi
<grml> mein ndiswrapper treiber scheint nicht ganz sauber zu sein
<Ace2016> grml: guess your using grml right?
<grml> oh, english
<grml> no, ubuntu, today
<grml> and here comes my problem with it...
<miles> !find jdk
<stdin> Ace2016: just addign a key combo to azureus ;)
<ubotu> Found: sun-java5-jdk, sun-java6-jdk
<Ace2016> stdin: nope, don't use it that often
<grml> i wonder why the ndiswrapper works a bit deprecated. often i start and it tells me: wlan0: link is not ready
<grml> if i restart about 20 times (which takes lots of minutes), anytime it IS ready!
<grml> but why isn't it ready everytime?
<Ace2016> something to do with your netwrok? does it work fine in grml?
<grml> yeah, there i have 0 problems :-)
<noaxess_kubuntu> is there a chkdsk for linux?...
<grml> i have another ubuntu system on an older pc and there it works fine, too.
<miles> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> noaxess_kubuntu: fsck
<grml> but on this one with the netgear pci wlan adapter, it sucks
<stdin> !fsck | noaxess_kubuntu
<ubotu> noaxess_kubuntu: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<noaxess_kubuntu> stdin: but for ntfs partitions i have connected to kubuntu
<grml> iwlist scan finds the network. but as i said: dmesg tells me: link is not ready.
<Ace2016> noaxess_kubuntu: ntfs partitions need windows xp to check them out, not srue if kubuntu can do that
<stdin> noaxess_kubuntu: there is a tool in ntfsprogs, but you'll want to run the windows chkdsk on it
<grml> (if it is important, i use wpa_supplicant.)
<Ace2016> grml: tried waiting for the link to be ready?
<noaxess_kubuntu> stdin: can't conect it to windows... windows freezes.. :(.. only in kubuntu i see the partitions..
<noaxess_kubuntu> i tried ntfsfix on the corrupt partition, error Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<stdin> noaxess_kubuntu: use the windows cd in rescue console to run chkdsk
<grml> Ace2016: it is not ready yet...
<noaxess_kubuntu> stdin: is there really nothing on the ntfstools?
<stdin> noaxess_kubuntu: no, nothing that can fix a corrupted FS.
<Ace2016> strange
<noaxess_kubuntu> stdin: whats the tool you mean?
<stdin> noaxess_kubuntu: you'll have to use the windows tools
<noaxess_kubuntu> hm ok
<noaxess_kubuntu> just ry..
<noaxess_kubuntu> try
<neusonce> !mkisofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkisofs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> noaxess_kubuntu: on the windows install CD, there is a rescue console, run chkdsk there
<neusonce> grrrrrrrrr
<runlevelten> It's ntfsftl again. I avoid touching it on any personal machine.
<grml> no idea for my stupid ndiswrapper?
<noaxess_kubuntu> stdin: i know that.. i know windoof really good.. but wanted to know exactly tat there is really nothing for thins on kubuntu-linux.. thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<neusonce> grrrrrrrr
<neusonce>  whats the package that  unpacks with mkisofs?
<neusonce>  i just did a fresh install and everything gone to hell
<nicolai_> neusonce: you want the dependensies?
<bburatti> hello all
<nicolai_> neusonce: mkisofs is a dummy package for genisoimage
<bburatti> did you know when kde4 3.92.0 will be available for kubuntu ?
<neusonce> YES
<neusonce> THATS IT
<stdin> bburatti: it's being built for feisty now, it takes a while
<bburatti> ok, thanks
<thehcdreamer> hy everyone, i'm new to kubuntu, how can I install the themes from kde-look.org?
<neusonce> .........
<Ace2016> thehcdreamer: by theme do you mean style?
<stdin> !changethemes | thehcdreamer
<ubotu> thehcdreamer: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<thehcdreamer> when i use ubuntu, i'm having a themes manager
<thehcdreamer> thanks
<Ace2016> thehcdreamer: check out QtCurve its my fav theme on kde-look.org
<neusonce> dose anybody have an idea how i can get dvd shrink under wine to register the dvd drive?
<thehcdreamer> ace2016 ok i will right now
<Ace2016> why use dvd shrink? aren't there linux apps that can do it?#
<stdin> k9copy
<neusonce>  yes
<neusonce>  BUT THEY ARE KILLING MY SOUL
<neusonce>   they fail or there are build errors
<neusonce>  and if they do work the final result is
<stdin> neusonce: build errors?
<neusonce> cringe worthy
<neusonce>  when i use dvd9 to 5   .........  build error then the app shuts it self down
<nicolai_> neusonce:  system settings -> advanced -> wine -> units and folders (I guess)
<stdin> neusonce: maybe ask in #winehq
<ksivaji> i have mysql installed on my machine but
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ mysql -u root
<ksivaji> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Ace2016> just use virtualbox with a proper xp install, easier than getting wine to do stuff
<ksivaji> stdin : hi
<Ace2016> sudo mysql -u root?
<ksivaji> Ace2016 no
<neusonce> still insalling my updates
<Ace2016> neusonce: or try dvdrip, its a nice front end
<neusonce>  anotehr 40 minuets
<neusonce> dammnit
<nicolai_> Ace2016: dvdrip lacks packages (at least it seemed to in my case). It isn't what I would call fuctional.
<neusonce> dvd rip
<neusonce> makes my head go BOOOOOM
<neusonce>  its really confusing
<Ace2016> what does it lack?
<nicolai_> Ace2016: I can't remeber. It just cited a long list of dependencies, not all of whom existed in the repositories.
<nicolai_> And I have enabled restricted, multiverse and medibuntu
<SeicherlBoB> hi guys! can someone help me to mount an external HDD via USB that was created on Mac OS X? it's not found by the system automatically, now i found it's place on the usb - but i dont know the filesystem. can someone help me please??
<noaxess_kubuntu> SeicherlBoB: nice name you have :)
<SeicherlBoB> thanks... ;) can you help me?
<noaxess_kubuntu> ok.. mac os x has unix in the background, darwin linux i think..
<noaxess_kubuntu> have you a mac to connect it?
<thehcdreamer> i have another question, how can I know my version of KDE (2-3 or 4)?
<noaxess_kubuntu> or is it the primary hd for your mac os x?
<SeicherlBoB> no, no mac i my range
<noaxess_kubuntu> all to SeicherlBoB
<stdin> thehcdreamer: in any kde app go to Help > About KDE, or run "kde-config --version"
<SeicherlBoB> no its an external disc with stuff i need now on another computer
<thehcdreamer> thanks
<nicolai_> thehcdreamer: right click panel, choose help -> about KDE
<noaxess_kubuntu> SeicherlBoB: ok, can you connect it to your mac os x?
<SeicherlBoB> no, i got no mac here
<noaxess_kubuntu> ok
<SeicherlBoB> but it used to work
<noaxess_kubuntu> what /dev it has?
<SeicherlBoB> i tried to connect it to my windows machine, but no partition was found
<noaxess_kubuntu> on your kubuntu, disconnect it, open syslog or tail -f /var/log/messages and connect the external hd.. then you see what /devsd?? it takes
<SeicherlBoB> i read trough /dev/bus/usb/devices and found it at bus 01, lev 01, prnt 01 prot 03 cnt 01
<SeicherlBoB> moment...
<Knight_Lord> How can I change kmail default web viewer?
<stdin> Knight_Lord: system settings > default applications
<Knight_Lord> stdin is there a way i can get there without using kde?
<Knight_Lord> i'm using windowmaker as my window manager
<koomi> lo
* Knight_Lord hides behind a rock
<Assid> hey
<stdin> Knight_Lord: you can set the system default browser for all users with "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser"
<Assid> how do i get kopete to search by the username/alias
<Assid> like searching by the msn id
<Knight_Lord> stdin and will i be able to use opera as my browser like that?
<Dr_willis> run the kde configuration panel program manually i guess..
<stdin> Knight_Lord: maybe, never tried
<Assid> err.. anyone here have one of those multimedia keyboards?
<noaxess_kubuntu> ups... x restart :)
<farf> hi
<Assid> how do i program the browser button ?
<Assid> it doesnt seem to do anything
<stdin> !Shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<noaxess_kubuntu> have hardinfo, even if i click on a category then x crashes and restarts..
<noaxess_kubuntu> any idea?
<Knight_Lord> stdin whatl's the executable for the kde control center?
<Ace2016> nicolai_: i just installed it fine
<stdin> Knight_Lord: the control center is kcontrol, the kubuntu control center is systemsettings
<neusonce> you guyss
<neusonce>  I HEART YOU ALL
<nicolai_> Ace2016: I take back what I said about DVD::Rip. I just tested it and it seems all the issues have gone away. Perhaps the packages have been included since I tested the program in early May.
<neusonce>  youre like dr phil you just wanna help people
<mike> Anyone know how to help with k3b here?
<stdin> !anyone | mike
<ubotu> mike: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neusonce> except i hate that bot
<neusonce> so arrogant
<mike> Fresh feisty install on new lenovo desktop, k3b wont burn anything. I have the output if there is a place to post it
<stdin> tough :p
<nicolai_> Ace2016: It wasn't the install that used to give errors. It was the program that kept complaing once you opened it. But now it works, and I haven't touched it since back then.
<neusonce> !hate
<ubotu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<stdin> mike: post it to pastebin
<nicolai_> *even though I hadn't touched it
<stdin> !paste
<mike> it looks like WODIM wont read teh capabilities of the drive correctly
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32375/
<Dr_willis> hmmm...
<Dr_willis> Popular desktop Linux distribution MEPIS is switching from Ubuntu back to Debian in its next release. The alpha version is now available.
<Dr_willis> Popular?
<stdin> mike: so what's the error?
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: the funny part is that they claim it's because they want more regular updates, and they are going with Debian Etch :)
<thehcdreamer> when i'm trying to run ./configure, it get this error:checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries
<Dr_willis> Yea - i found that claim some what.. flakey..
<stdin> !compile | thehcdreamer
<ubotu> thehcdreamer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mike> says probably a buffer underun, try slower speed. Tried all speeds no go
<stdin> thehcdreamer: you need xorg-dev
<Dr_willis> people are 'update to the latest version addicts' it seems...
<mike> line 60 in the paste shows Supported modes: blank
<Dr_willis> I find it hard to put trust in a disrto that does such racical changes every few months..
<thehcdreamer> stdin, thanks
<mike> line 64 & 65 shows illegal mode for this drive?
<stdin> mike: try burning is sao ?
<mike> k3b dont give me teh option, tried gnomebaker, and tried all modes listeed in it, same eror
<mike> even raw errors with illegal write mode for this drive?
<noaxess_kubuntu> there is an option to install kubuntu 7.04 with driver update cd.. where can i get this?
<genii> noaxess_kubuntu: If you had some piece of equipment that came with a driver disk for ubuntu you would put the driver disk in at that point
<noaxess_kubuntu> genii: ok.. i see.. there is the message "please instert the driver cd and press enter" :))
<Kostuch> wassup, i've just move from opensuse to kubuntu, where i can change resolution? (there i had sax2)
<Dr_willis> You got the proper video card drivers set up yet? Nvidia/ati/other?
<Kostuch> nividia
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> I always install the 'restricted-manager' program and let it install the nvidia card drivers for me. ;)
<Dr_willis> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<BluesKaj> Kostuch:  k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/admin mode
<Dr_willis> Yea. if the drivers are set up right - you shoudl be able to change the res's where BluesKaj  said.
<Dr_willis> Some times ya got to tweak them a little manually.
<daquino> every time i run apt-get it keeps telling i can remove a bunch of packages if i feel like it cause they aren't needed anymore but really they are needed !!! they are like knotes and other stuff...
<Kostuch> ok the screen wast ok :D icons were too big (as for me :D)
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis: yup, usually depends on the drivers :)
<Kostuch> thx
<imagine> is there an option with ssh to force it to not use ssh-key and ask for a password straight away ?
<andersin> imagine: you can use your ssh_config with the PubkeyAuthentication config option
<jhutchins> imagine: That's what mine does by default.
<andersin> jhutchins: really, as far as I know, the default is first key and then password
<imagine> yes.. I want the opposite to happen
<swilson> does anyone know how to stop this "cannot create directory `/usr/local/firefox': Permission denied"
<jhutchins> swilson: Did you run a gui application with sudo?
<swilson> i dont know what that is
<swilson> i just followed the directions off the site
<runlevelten> what site?
<swilson> im new to linux
<runlevelten> did you install firefox properly using apt/synaptic/add remove programs, or did you download it from the firefox website?
<swilson> a website
<swilson> my adpt thingy is messed up i think
<swilson> it doesnt install things and im missing files and stuff
<andersin> imagine: edit your .ssh/config
<imagine> kk
<imagine> will do
<andersin> and try PubkeyAuthentication no
<andersin> or PreferredAuthentication keyboard
<andersin> and if you only want this for a particular host, you can put Host www.example.com before that
<andersin> if you want all hosts, try Host *
<runlevelten> swilson: you'll have to fix that problem before you do anything else. You can't go around finding every app you want in a web browser and downloading it, that's not user friendly at all
<runlevelten> How do you know it's not installing programs?
<swilson> i dont know how to use linux
<swilson> do what fire?
<jhutchins> swilson: Well, first off, when something like adept is broken, you don't work around it and try to keep going, you fix it.
<BluesKaj> what's the proper setting in xkb options for turning off capslock ... i find the settings under capslock key behaviour confusing to say the least :)
<swilson> well i dont know how to use the packages in the first place
<Assid> err.. how do i check whether my filesystem will allow largefile ?
<runlevelten> That's cool. We all start out new at some point. If you use adept or synaptic and install stuff, you won;t get an installer pop up like in windows.
<swilson> i just know that there are like 5 things that still need to be installed
<runlevelten> swilson: it just does its business, then you look in your menu and find it (if appropriate)
<nicolai_> !aptfix | swilson
<ubotu> swilson: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<runlevelten> right. I must leave you in the hands of the other users swilson. Be lucky :)
<Assid> tune2fs right ?
<swilson> it didnt crash it just wont install the rest of what it was installing :(
<swilson> bye and thanks
* runlevelten sods off and does stuff.
<swilson> whats !aptfix? do i type that in the terminal thing?
<_Shade_> can i install kde4 beta on kubuntu feisty?
<Assid> hey. how do i know if the filesystem can hold more than 2GB files.
<Assid> Filesystem features:      has_journal resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery sparse_super large_file
<genii> 2Gb should be no problem if the drive is not smaller than that
<genii> 2Tb might be another issue
<Assid> err. abovve
<Assid> i know you need this large filesystem support to handle over 2GB
<bjwebb> hi
<berkes> does anyone know where I can find some general IRC stats? I am looking for a rough estimation of amount users on various networks.
<Ahmuck> what type of wireless discovery tools are available for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> berkes: uhm this ain't the right room for that .
<stdin> Ahmuck: knetowrkmanager for a GUI or "iwlist scan" for CLI
<Ahmuck> k, i have knetworkmanager installed, but maybe i am missing something, as it's not picking up my home wireless
<bjwebb> Ahmuck: is your card supported?
<nosrednaekim> Ahmuck: are you using ndiswrapper?
<Ahmuck> nosrednaekim: i tired ndiswrapper, but it did not work, so i used bcm-fwcutter
<Ahmuck> and now the wireless is working, but it does not appear to be picking up an ip address
<Ahmuck> in windows there is this program called net something that will allow you to see different networks as you come in range of them
<Ahmuck> i was hoping for something similiar in linux
<stdin> yeah, that's knetworkmanager in kubuntu
<Ahmuck> hrm, i guess i need to go to the local library and see if i can pick up there.  i have a presentation there this evening
<elite101> hey how do u uninstall programs from wine?
<stdin> Ahmuck: see if you can find any access points in konsole "iwlist scan"
<Ahmuck> ptlo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Ahmuck> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Ahmuck> eth1      No scan results
<Ahmuck> elite101: depending on your version of wine, there is a menu item that allows you to do this
<elite101> ahh
<Ahmuck> system --> wine uninstaller
<elite101> well i probably have older version
<stdin> elite101: try wineconfig and winecfg too
<elite101> well i am installing XBC and there is no unistaller for the program
<nomad111> to run graphical apps as root in kubuntu, should i use gksu ?
<nomad111> or just sudo?
<nosrednaekim> Ahmuck: what does iwconfig say?
<nomad111> oh actually its kdesu
<Ahmuck> nomad111: i use sudo
<nomad111> forgot all about it
<Ahmuck> th1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"Sparrow"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<Ahmuck>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.484 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<Ahmuck>           Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=19 dBm
<Ahmuck>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Ahmuck>           Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm
<Ahmuck>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Ahmuck>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Ahmuck> ah, so it looks like it's connected?
<nomad111> for some reason my ntfs external hard disk is not getting mounted
<elite101> how do i run a program without shortcuts? wine>xbc? in konsole
<Ahmuck> brb, i am going to check the ssid of the router
<nomad111> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<nosrednaekim> !paste | Ahmuck
<ubotu> Ahmuck: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<elite101> how do i run a program without a shourtcut from WINE?
<Ahmuck> elite101: create a shortcut on your menu
<elite101> how?
<elite101> ohh lol
<elite101> k
<elite101> 1sec
<elite101> k how do i configure it?
<nosrednaekim> elite101: the menu?
<stdin> elite101: you run (or make a shortcut with the command), wine /path/to/file.exe (or wine "c:\Program Files\App\app.exe" )
<elite101> okay
<Ahmuck> whoot, it's working !!
<elite101> but there is one prob
<elite101> when i installed XBC there is only a skin builder and not the acutal program?
<elite101> not even in the WINE menu
<nosrednaekim> Ahmuck: wrong essid?
<stdin> elite101: try the wine site or support channel #winehq
<Ahmuck> nosrednaekim: no, the wireless strobes ... so it goes on/off until i tell it to connect.  not sure why, but i noticed it ealier
<Ahmuck> maybe i'm just imagining things
<nosrednaekim> thats odd.
<nosrednaekim> it may be the slightly unstable driver.
<nomad111> i really dont get this
<nomad111> one of my external hardisk's partitions is not getting mounted
<nomad111> and i cant figure out why
<nomad111> its ntfs
<runlevelten> caveat: some (a fair few) windows programs being run under wine require you to cd /path/to/the.exe && wine the.exe
<swilson> my packet manager wont open how do i erase the last entry?
<nomad111> how do i get it to mount correctly
<nomad111> when i plug in the hdd
<nomad111> the fat 32 partition is detected
<nomad111> and the i also get the autorun dialog for the ntfs partition but when i choose to browse nothing happens
<ryaren> hi
<ryaren> I've just installed the latest 9639 nvidia driver but it doesn't work because of fail to load nvidia kernel module . dmesg says module is loaded but the type of this module is 7184.
<ryaren>  I think this is the problem but I don't know how to fix it...
<Daisuke_Ido> you need to recompile the kernel module.  did you install from the repos?
<ryaren> repos?
<Daisuke_Ido> repositories
<ryaren> I installed that file what i downloaded from nvidia.com
<Daisuke_Ido> well that wasn't very bright
<Daisuke_Ido> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> and...
<Daisuke_Ido> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<combo> - how to turn on a transparency on K-panel?
<Daisuke_Ido> both of those will help you out tremendously :)
<stdin> ryaren: you'll have to remove the driver you installed before you install the package
<ryaren> I removed
<stdin> combo: right click > configure panel >appearance
<combo> ok - i made it (sry ;P)
<combo> stdin: found that - thx :)
<ryaren> Do I have to remove nvidia-common package?
<stdin> no, you need that for the package to work
<ryaren> ok
<ninher> hi
<runlevelten> Hello.
<applesin> hi all. can some body say why i (yesterday it worked, now - so) see on loading: "waiting for root file system" /dev/xxx does not exist, next i see busybox (ls /dev - empty). from the live-cd all my /dev/xxx is working
<drgeb> anyone know why when I reboot my drives are mapped differently ? so drive that used to be /dev/sda is now /dev/sdg? I have 6 drives in my computer.
<andre_pl> what repo do I have to add in order to install kde4 beta 1 on ubuntu (not kubuntu, I am currently using gnome)
<stdin> andre_pl: it's not quite ready on feisty yet, it will be in -backports tho
<jhutchins> drgeb: Use UUID's.  It's a kludge, but it works.
<jhutchins> applesin: That might solve your problems as well.
<applesin> jhutchins: UUID?
<andre_pl> stdin, do I need to add a kubuntu repository? or just add backports to the normal line in apt?
<jhutchins> !uuid | applesin
<ubotu> applesin: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<stdin> andre_pl: they'll be in -backports, no need fot a kubuntu.org repository
<pag> andre_pl, ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and edubuntu all share the same repositories
<andre_pl> i thought so, i wasnt 100% sure thougrh.
<stdin> pag: the kde4 packages used to be in a kubuntu.org repo
<andre_pl> I really want to move back to KDE, I missed it.
<applesin> jhutchins: i have no problems to get access to devices from live-cd
<pag> stdin, two months ago iirc :)
<stdin> yep :p
<sharris> davie
<drforshaw> hi there buddy1
<jhutchins> applesin: That's a completely different system.  /dev on the CD is not /dev on the HD.
<sharris> found a new site
<drforshaw> i wee both did
<miles> hey im just letting you guys know, ive been tearing it up on linux all day at work
<sharris> http:www.scotziamodz.com
<drforshaw> visit now www.scotziamodz.co.uk and join the forum!
<jhutchins> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<stdin> !ot | sharris, drforshaw
<ubotu> sharris, drforshaw: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<drforshaw> thanks
<swilson> se i cant open my packet manager
<swilson> lame
<su-hoens`rZ> anyone know why the kubuntu alt cd installer doesn't locate 3 of my 4 sata drives even though the bios and the main cd find them fine? :(
<pag> swilson, any error?
<swilson> can someone tell me how to delete repositories
<swilson> well
<stdin> swilson: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list <- to edit repositories
<pag> swilson, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list  and comment / delete the unneeded ones
<swilson> holy wow thanks
<lemacs> hi, any ArchLinux User here?
<cloakable> No, we're Kubuntu users :P
<applesin>  #archlinux
<apachelogger> indeed :P
<lemacs> applesin: thx
<lemacs> cloakable: i'm a kubuntu user for years. but now i am going to switch to archlinux
<cloakable> lemacs: good luck :)
<swilson> what does "su: Authentication failure" mean? and why does the thing keep sayin permission denied?
<pacman_> I'm having a problem with my wireless...anytime I attempt to connect, it goes to 28% and says 'configuring device' but goes no further...
<pag> !root | swilson
<ubotu> swilson: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<swilson> i thought the password was my login >.< i didnt know there was another password
<pag> swilson, depends... what command are you trying to run
<swilson> im trying to install firefox and it said to do that before # mv firefox* /usr/local/bin/
<pag> oh.. wrong way.
<swilson> when i got further it said permission denied when i tried to move it to usr/local
<pag> !software | swilson
<ubotu> swilson: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<sudeep> any way to have "Computer" icon on destkop??
<pag> swilson, so in short: open konsole and type: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<jhutchins> Can we put a big, blinking window on the default desktop that says "DO NOT INSTALL FIREFOX FROM THE MOZILLA WEB SITE!"?
<applesin> s/mozilla-firefox/opera/
<sudeep>  any way to have "Computer" icon on destkop??
<pag> sudeep, yeah. Should it also do something? :P
<lemacs> jhutchins: why?
<pacman_> I'm having a problem with my wireless...anytime I attempt to connect, it goes to 28% and says 'configuring device' but goes no further...
<jhutchins> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<stdin> sudeep: just create a link to "system:/"
<jhutchins> lemacs: Installing packages outside the apt system breaks the system; mozilla's installers are notoriously sloppy and leave permanent garbage on your disk, there's no need to...
<lemacs> jhutchins: got it. you means they should install firefox from apt-get.
<sudeep> i have 2 win partition, C & D, both are mounted automatically, but one (C) is shown in my desktop while other is not (D), also in fstab there is no UUID for D drive, is this the reason , ?
<lemacs> sudeep: you can edit /etc/fstab manually
<sudeep> lamacs, can i give UUID manually to vfat partition ??
<stdin> lemacs: there is also a GUI in system settings
<stdin> sudeep: ^ for you too
<stdin> sudeep: to get the UUID use the command line tool "blkid" in konsole
<lemacs> sudeep: no, you can just use "/dev/sda1" instead of uuid
<stdin> sudeep: or "vol_id -u /dev/whatever"
<jenny__> Mornin :)
<swilson> i can see firefox and macromedia thing in add/remove but i cant click on anything
<sharris> what other rooms is there on here?
<pag> swilson, try apt-get - it at least has reasonable error-messages
<jhutchins> !uuid | sudeep
<ubotu> sudeep: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<pag> sharris, lots of. too many to list.
<sharris> how do you access them>
<calicampo> Hello, how can I mount a floppy disk in ubuntu, I am having troubles with the sda1
<pag> sharris, /join #channelname
<pag> !floppy | calicampo
<ubotu> calicampo: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<sharris> thanks you
<_Shade_> anyone tried the kde4 beta?
<jhutchins> sharris: Theare are literally thousands of channels, if you do a /list it will probably blow you right off the server.
<calicampo> thanks
<stdin> sharris: there is a list of ubuntu channels here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14
<pag> _Shade_, it hasn't really hit the servers yet..
<jhutchins> sharris: Your IRC client may have a channel search function, or you can find a searchable list at freenode.
<H4xC0r> hi a lot
<combo> - where can i find a guide 'how to install AIGLX for ATI on DAPPER DRAKE' ?? :)
<_Shade_> pag: really? so what did i download :)
<H4xC0r> i would you like to add the new exploit in my metasploit framwork-2.7?
<jhutchins> !ati | combo
<ubotu> combo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pacman_> 3992 channels
<combo> jhutchins: thx :)
<pag> _Shade_, apt-cache policy kde4base  <- what does that tell
<stdin> combo: AIGLX doesn't work on ATI (at least not for dapper)
<swilson> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<swilson> everything i do it always says denied
<_Shade_> pag:  3.91.0-0ubuntu3~feisty1
<pag> _Shade_, looks like alpha2
<_Shade_> pag: damn
<pag> swilson, you have adept open?
<swilson> no i closed it
<swilson> do i need it open?
<pag> !aptfix | swilson
<ubotu> swilson: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<_Shade_> pag: i wanted to give it a go but when i select it's session in kdm all i got is an empty black screen for a second and then it goes back to my login screen
<Assid> hey
<Assid> can someone help me get a scanner working with kubuntu
<Assid> ive just recently installed it.. and i cant seem to set this to do it
<swilson> i have 7 packages and they say "BREAK"install" but whats with the permission denied
<pag> _Shade_, well.. even beta1 doesn't probably work correctly - alpha2 "works" even worse
<feierfox> how to clean the history in the konquerer?
<_Shade_> pag: but maybe i could log into this somehow?
<combo> stdin: so where i can find XGL installation guide? :/ i just want to make my screensaver work well (cuz now - rendering: NO) it works horrible :/
<pag> _Shade_, see the instructions at kubuntu.org - I haven't tried kde4, so I can't really help
<Assid> combo your using nvidia ?
<stdin> combo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<combo> Assid: ATI
<combo> Assid: ATI Radeon 9600
<combo> stdin: ok, i'll try that
<_Shade_> pag: well they suggest to use xephyr-xserver and start kde from it's xterm but i don't know how can i call the xterm in xephyr
<pag> feierfox, settings -> configure konqueror -> history sidebar -> clear
<stdin> _Shade_: the guide tells you the command to run
<_Shade_> stdin: yeah it's Xephyr :1; export DISPLAY=:1; xterm but it doesn't open any xterm window
* feierfox many thanks, i got it!
<_Shade_> stdin: just a separate window with xephyr running and a pointer
<stdin> _Shade_: what page is that from?
<_Shade_> stdin: kubuntu.org
<stdin> _Shade_: the alpha2 page or the beta1 page?
<_Shade_> stdin: the beta one
<stdin> _Shade_: refresh the page, it's beed updated
<_Shade_> stdin: i think it's all the same command though
<stdin> _Shade_: nope, tere's an '&' in there now
<_Shade_> stdin: i have it at least
<_Shade_> stdin: i don't have it... could you please paste what they wrote then?
<stdin> _Shade_: "Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1; xterm"
<ackbahr> Hi there! Is there a way to make Ubuntu accept some HD space as fake RAM? I've got this RAM expensive calculation that needn't be real-time....
<stdin> ackbahr: that's what swap is for
<llutz> ackbahr: add a swapfile if needed
<swilson> how come i can see the programs in add/remove but i cant click on the box?
<pag> swilson, have you ran it with kdesu ? (iow. have you entered your passwd before the app launched?)
<swilson> i havent the slightest idea as to what that is but i made it to a password thing after "su" and it said authenticate failure
<_Shade_> stdin: ok it works but i have this "csn't open home/user/.kde4/share/config/startupconfig"
<stdin> _Shade_: try this "cp ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfig ~/.kde4/share/config/startupconfig"
<pag> swilson, try kdesu adept_installer  from the alt+f2 -prompt
<ackbahr> stdin: Well, I have a swap partition of course, but the prog I have doesn't seem to take it into account (crashes when I suggest it to use a memory < RAM + Swap)....
<_Shade_> stdin: you mean in xephyr or just in my usual session? or it doesn;t matter
<stdin> _Shade_: doens't matter
<swilson> in short it said "bad device" and "Illegal priority: rompt"
<jhutchins> !info xephyr
<ubotu> Package xephyr does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stdin> ackbahr: well any swap file will be used the same as swap partition
<jhutchins> !find xephyr
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xephyr
<ackbahr> stdin: Ok.... So I can go and buy RAM, I reckon?
<jhutchins> !info xerver-xephyr
<ubotu> Package xerver-xephyr does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<pag> ok... I always thought Adept was buggy, but I never knew it was *so* buggy :-/
<jhutchins> !info xserver-xephyr
<ubotu> xserver-xephyr: Next Generation Nested X Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-3ubuntu8 (feisty), package size 1523 kB, installed size 3844 kB
<pag> swilson, try apt-get - it doesn't have a fancy GUI, but at least it works
<pag> swilson, ie. sudo apt-get install firefox  will install firefox and so on..
<ackbahr> llutz: Were you suggesting a swap partition, too?
<swilson> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<pag> !aptfix | swilson
<ubotu> swilson: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<swilson> its not crashed
<swilson> i can open and close it
<llutz> ackbahr: if your swap isn't used yet, a swapfile is useless
<pag> swilson, open konsole and type " id "  can you see adm and/or admin there?
<ackbahr> llutz: And if it is (wouldn't hibernate, for example), how do I set a swap file?
<swilson> groups=4(adm)
<swilson> 111(admin)
<pag> swilson, try running that command the ubotu gave you - might be malformed lockfile
<llutz> ackbahr: http://nopaste.org/p/a0EJy3gTs
<stdin> swilson: use sudo
<ackbahr> llutz: Great, thanks
<swilson> apparently i dont have that command and sudo what?
<pag> swilson, "you don't have that command"? :O
<swilson> bash: ubotu: command not found
<swilson> im so new to linux sorry to bother you >.<
<harmental> guys...i was wondering if it possible to make Konversation transparent (as with Konsole)...but i dont find the way to do that...any hints?
<lopin> Okay, anyone up for a challenge?
<pag> swilson, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a   <- that command
<swilson> kill process?
<pag> huh
<swilson> Kill process 6014 ? (y/N)
<Jan-Willem> hi
<pag> swilson, you should colse adept(s)
<pag> Jan-Willem, hello.
<lopin> Okay...  If anyone knows a LOT about partitioning and booting off of floppies...  Get a hold of me, cause I need help...
<swilson> okay i closed it and now it didnt say anything when i typed it in
<stdin> just ask the question, or no one can answer lopin
<pag> swilson, try now: sudo apt-get install firefox
<swilson> i dont think it worked it said done done Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pag> swilson, replace firefox with  mozilla-firefox
<swilson> i dont know how to do that >.> i dont even know where it is
<stdin> is that breezy or somethin
<Jan-Willem> any1 knows about health chatroom?
<pag> swilson, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<swilson> oh
<lopin> I started out trying to move some free space off of my windows partition to put some more space onto my document drive so I could finish transfering my music and stuff over, but partition magic won't start, cause it can't place one partition to a drive letter.  I thought about doing it in linux, but it won't play nice with the lovely NTFS, so I'm pretty much out of one of my OS's...  I was thinking about getting rid of windows, but then I won't be able to
<lopin> boot, cause I have linux outside of the boot sector, so does anyone know of some way to partition off of a boot FLOPPY, cuase I can't boot off of CD or USB?...
<_Shade_> stdin: i don't know whether it's alpha or beta but i have to say it's damn fast... maybe it's because there's not much here yet :)
<su-hoens> so i tried dmraid -ay but it said no raid disks, when i do dmraid -b, however, it finds all 4 sata drives... wtf?
<su-hoens> so i tried dmraid -ay but it said no raid disks, when i do dmraid -b, however, it finds all 4 sata drives... wtf?
<su-hoens> oops sry
<swilson> it did the same thing but now it doesnt say "However the following packages replace it:libnss3"
<stdin> _Shade_: did it have plasma? if it did then it was the beta, if not then it's alpha2
<_Shade_> stdin: i don't eb
<pag> swilson, which version are you running? type: lsb_release -a
<_Shade_> sprry
<_Shade_> stdin: i don't even know how can i check it
<swilson> this? Release:        6.06
<swilson> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<pag> swilson, yup, that.
<_Shade_> stdin: but i think it doesn't
<_Shade_> but who knows... :)
<lopin> Can anyone help me...
<stdin> !anyone | lopin
<ubotu> lopin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pag> swilson, try with adept...
<lopin> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO BOOT GPARTED OFF OF A FLOPPY?!
<swilson> what do you mean?
<pag> !caps | lopin
<ubotu> lopin: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lopin> I need to boot a partition editor off of a floppy disk...
<lopin> ubotu: I know...  I'm trying to express my frustration...
<pag> swilson, launch adept manager, type firefox and see if you can install it
<Assid> err.. anyone knowe any good X downloader ?  similar to the likes of getright
<swilson> in add/remove programs i saw alot of things i tried to install but couldnt click on it
<stdin> _Shade_: does it look like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/10897810@N05/998235343/
<Ahmuck> hi.  there is some movie studio software called jok something?  anybody remember
<swilson> in addept i see "libraw1394-5" and "mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb
<swilson> adept*
<stdin> check your repositories
<Assid> anyone ?
<ChurruKa> hi! i've just installed kubuntu and, when i start, kernel panics with a "init: Error parsing configuration: No such file or directory". /etc is on a separate ext3 partition and i think that's the problem. do i need to load something or pass extra config parameters to the kernel at boot to mount /boot before init starts?
<_Shade_> stdin: it's very simillar but not quite like this... but i think the only difference is that i haven't got so many kicker icons
<genii> ChurruKa: You have /boot and /etc and /  on separate partitions?
<ChurruKa> yes
<llutz> ChurruKa: who told you to do so? stupid idea (imho)
<stdin> _Shade_: that's ok, as long as that background looks the same it's got plasma in there. try moving your mouse over the "Desktop Toolbox"
<ChurruKa> :(
<genii> ChurruKa: OK, are you on a livecd right now?
<_Shade_> stdin: it shows two plasmoids i think
<ChurruKa> yes
<_Shade_> the clock and the button
<genii> Churruka: Do you know the exact partitions you used for each of those? eg: hda3 for /etc or so on
<stdin> _Shade_: when kicker eventually get's replaced plasmoids will come in to their own
<ChurruKa> yes
<ChurruKa> ....
<ChurruKa> no, wait a second, i'll mount the root somewhere to see fstab
<AscendedDaniel_> my Knetworkmanager hangs at 28% when trying to configure my usb-wifi adapter (Netgear WG111v2). What should I try to make it work?
<genii> ChurruKa: OK
<genii> AFK 2-3 minutes, work
<_Shade_> stdin: nice... it's even better than it was on the screenshots... Even the oxygen icons looks nicer when it's full-screen :)
<_Shade_> stdin: i didn't like these, because it remind me a gnome icons too much
<ChurruKa> genii: i've found it
<ChurruKa> :
<ChurruKa> :)
<stdin> _Shade_: you can get the kwin composite in the beta too, open krunner (alt-f2) and type in "kwin" then choose "Desktop effects". not sure if it runs in Xepher, but it runs in a full session for me
<_Shade_> stdin: it's ok i have managed to run it as a separate session :)
<_Shade_> stdin: i can't run krunner though
<stdin> _Shade_: huh, why?
<_Shade_> stdin: it simply doesn't appear
<stdin> _Shade_: in a full session or Xepher?
<_Shade_> full session
<stdin> odd
<stdin> _Shade_: try Kmenu -> Run command
<jhutchins> You guys have too much money to spend on monitors.
<_Shade_> stdin: the same
<genii> back
<genii> Chu
<ubuntu> yes
<genii> Damn he left
<ChurruKa> it's me
<stdin> _Shade_: odd, well it is beta :p
<ChurruKa> experienced some problem with xorg
<_Shade_> stdin: i had run it once... i'll try to re-log
<genii> ChurruKa: Hah. OK. Do you know of the pastebin? We may have to look at the fstab and the menu.lst for grub
* jhutchins supposes one could launch a console window.
<ChurruKa> yes, give me a second to upload them :)
<genii> ChurruKa: OK. also useful would be the results of the commands:   fdisk -l    and blkid
<pacman_> 3992 channels
<pacman_> ack
<pacman_> I'm having a problem with my wireless...anytime I attempt to connect, it goes to 28% and says 'configuring device' but goes no further...
<_Shade_> stdin: krunner runs only once a session :)
<stdin> well it !WorksForMe :)
<_Shade_> stdin: but anyways i can't run kwin because it;s says it's already running
<Daisuke_Ido> _Shade_: use --replace
<_Shade_> stdin: lucky you :)
<stdin> _Shade_: you don't run kwin, you run choose "Desktop effects"
<stdin> s/run//
<stdin> it comes up when you put "kwin" in
<_Shade_> stdin: can i put it in konsole session?
<stdin> I don't know the command, hold on
<stdin> _Shade_: try running "kcmshell kwincompositing"
<tfreire> I installed Kubuntu Feisty on my server, and it is giving an error on boot. I have 6 SATA disks, 4 on the onboad controller (nforce4), and 2 on a Sil 3512 PCI board. Kubuntu is installed on the 6th disk, and after the first 200GB (it shouldn't matter right?)
<_Shade_> stdin: doesn't work... i mean it works but
<tfreire> It cannot find the partition or something
<_Shade_> stdin: findServiceByDesktopPath: kwincompositing.desktop not found
<Daisuke_Ido> tfreire: i would say install it on one of the onboards
<stdin> _Shade_: maybe not all the kde4-beta packages aren't built yet
<tfreire> Daisuke_Idrate from Gentoo to Kubuntuo: I can't. the onboard ones area already occupied by a RAID + LVM2 partitioning scheme I wanted to mig
<stdin> _Shade_: yeah, some are still building for feisty, give it a while
<tfreire> Daisuke_Ido: I can't. the onboard ones area already occupied by a RAID + LVM2 partitioning scheme I wanted to migrate from Gentoo to Kubuntu
<_Shade_> stdin: will i have this as a regular updates or... what? :)
<Insane`KDE> Damnit
<Insane`KDE> Lost a pc
<tfreire> that's why I added 2 extra drives on a PCI card. and also to expand teh RAID
<stdin> _Shade_: when the packages are built you'll get updates
<_Shade_> stdin: ah i see
<Insane`KDE> Linux stole my pc O.O
<_Shade_> stdin: can't wait the update then
<stdin> _Shade_: you can always build it from source :p
<_Shade_> stdin: the whole environment seems to be a bit... raw at the moment
<tfreire> I have 4 200GB drives onboard, and 2 400GB on teh PCI card. the plan is to swap the 200GB by 400GB eventually and expand all the VGs to use all this space
<Insane`KDE> What'S that command called to check my partitions again?
<dmuser> Has anyone here had any luck getting EDuke32 to work with nVidia drivers?  I'm having problems getting it to read libGL.so.1.2.xlibconfig
<stdin> _Shade_: yeah, it's not like kde2 -> kde3, it's almost compleatly rewritten
<_Shade_> stdin: don't try to kid me... i'm not a suicide :)
<stdin> _Shade_: I've done it, took about a day to compile it all
<_Shade_> stdin: not on my hardware :)
<stdin> _Shade_: what you got?
<Insane`KDE> I think it's called "dc" or "dh" or something and it has an argument -h for humanReadable. Anyone?
<_Shade_> stdin: sounds good but i hope they will keep the functionality and feel from kde3... i am not going to learn something completely new again
<_Shade_> stdin: intel celeron 2.8 ghz with 156 megs of ram here
<fdoving> Insane`KDE: df -h
<_Shade_> *256 even
<tfreire> So, I am lookng for kernel parameters or something which I can do to make grub / initrd / kernel boot properly
<Jan-Willem> insane what u need?
<tfreire> or at least find the culprit
<Insane`KDE> I forgot the f
<Jan-Willem> what happen 2 pc?
<Jan-Willem> ?
<stdin> _Shade_: whell that's a better CPU that I have, I built it on a celeron M 1.7 wit 1GB ram
<Daisuke_Ido> _Shade_: and you're trying compositing?  brave.
<tfreire> I have installed grub on the same drive where the kubuntu installation resides.
<Jan-Willem> f?
<_Shade_> Daisuke_Ido: beryl works well on that, believe me
<Insane`KDE> Jan-Willem: f as if "df -h". I forgot what the command was called
<Insane`KDE> Jan-Willem: And my pc overheated and my mainboard got damaged badly
<Jan-Willem> why did it over heat?
<Jan-Willem> you know of health chat rooms?
<Insane`KDE> Jan-Willem: No idea? DaSkreech told me to trya Ctrl + Shift + L, I did and KABOOM
<_Shade_> Daisuke_Ido: well with some features disabled but it works well... at least what i need works well :)
<jhutchins> Hm.  I thought that NTFS had file ownership, doesn't appear to.
<Insane`KDE> Anyways, df-h doesn't get the unmounted partitions
<Insane`KDE> How can I check them?
<fdoving> Insane`KDE: you can't check for used/available space like that for unmounted partitions. you can however do a 'cat /proc/partitions' - or you could start qtparted
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: Check them for what?
<jhutchins> Naah, sudo fdisk -l
<_Shade_> stdin: do you know any screenshot sites of this version? Youtube links maybe?
<Insane`KDE> Check them for disk space
<Insane`KDE> I basically want to know how much HDD space I got left before instlaling linux
<Insane`KDE> Great, now how can I make it output the sizes in human readable format?
<stdin> _Shade_: the kde.org site has some, but it hasn't been out long enough for placed like youtube to have any content yet
<Daisuke_Ido> df -ah ?
<Insane`KDE> HAng on, now that I know my partitions I cna mount them and see
<Insane`KDE> Daisuke_Ido: df only lists mounted partitions
<jhutchins> perzactly.
<Insane`KDE> Cool
<Insane`KDE> Thanks, now I can install linux
<Daisuke_Ido> what are you using now?
<evri2> Guys is there a kde partition editor? Or i have to download Gparted?
<pag> evri2, there's qparted too, but imho gparted is better
<evri2> then i should install synaptic too.I think it is better than adept?
<stdin> install/use what you want, it's your choice
<pag> evri2, apt-* rocks both of them imho :D
<genii> Argh, stupid work again. AFK
<evri2> well working in KDE and using GTK apllications :p
<stdin> I just use whatever works best for me. I don't care too much if it's Qt or GTK (tho I'd rather they be Qt)
<Insane`KDE> Hey, I seem to have an error trying to install
<Insane`KDE> I have two partitions, and I want to resize the second one from 12 GB to 8 GB and use the freed space
<Insane`KDE> But linux gives me an error: "An error occurred writing the changes to disk. Resize operation aborted"
<evri2> stdin so qparted or gparted? :P
<stdin> gparted is less buggy right nwo
<stdin> *now
<_Shade_> stdin: fed up with kde4 :)... not much to test there... i have to wait for the update
<Insane`KDE> help anybody? OTherwise I'll have to resort to dual-installing on the same partition, and I have no idea what'll happen then
<memmy> i still can't figure out how to install flash...what do i do??
<fdoving> !flash | memmy
<ubotu> memmy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Insane`KDE> memmy: Have you done sudo apt-get flash?
<Insane`KDE> *sudo apt-get install flash-free
<stdin> _Shade_: there are some kde4 things you can get, type "apt-get install kde4<tab><tab>" you'll see a few
<memmy> no how do i do that?
<Insane`KDE> So is anybody gonna answer my problem or do I have to install linux and windows onto the same partition?
<fdoving> memmy: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash with a webbrowser, the page will describe how to install flash.
<_Shade_> stdin: oh there are many packages there
<stdin> _Shade_: yeah, you only installed the base package of kde4, ther's more fun to be had yet :p
<sbun> hi
<sbun> i just installed kubuntu, and got ndiswrapper etc. going, i filled in the connection details but knetworkmanager doesnt get past 28% when connecting, and it thinks the wireless card is eth1 now, instead of wlan0
<Insane`KDE> OH well. After 10 minutes of re-asking, I don't think anybody'll answer me. I'll just install linux onto the same partition as windows.
<sbun> whenever i try to enable it in the network settings it just disables it
<_Shade_> stdin: i see..... much more interesting then
<sbun> but ndis and wpa are working fine
<sbun> if anyone has any idea whats up, let me know please
<memmy> fdoving that page seems very helpful but i don't understand it
<Insane`KDE> Maybe somebody at #ubuntu can help me..
<sbun> Insane`KDE: i wouldnt count on it, but maybe :)
<_Shade_> stdin: i added all of these :)... it would last some time in view of my rather poor brandwidth
<_Shade_> stdin: err... i mean not all :) I haven't download some dev packages and sdk
<genii> Insane`KDE: Several ppl responded to you to use the gparted or parted program to rezise
<Insane`KDE> genii: Really? CAn't find a single message in my chat history
<sbun> damn this wifi, maybe i should just invest in an ethernet cable
<jdebolt> hey guys i just tryed to bootup the AMD 64 dvdr to install it and it just gos to black screen i have 2 monitors and a NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT
<jdebolt> i'm able to get to command line after it gos to black screen
<Insane`KDE> jdebolt: Does startx work?
<jdebolt> no
<jdebolt> it will not start
<jdebolt> i figer its not picking up my hardware
<jdebolt> as in video card
<jdebolt> is it a error with having 2 monitors or with the video card?
<swilson> why do i keep getting "mkdir: cannot create directory `firefox': Permission denied" everything i do denied almost
<memmy> what do i type in the section that says new repositories..like say i wanted to add multiverse..is that what i type?
<Insane`KDE> Try sudo?
<sbun> anyone experienced with getting kubuntu working with wifi + WPA?
<sbun> its so close
<sbun> and yet so far
<Insane`KDE> Damnit
<Insane`KDE> I'm supposed to run windows and shut down properly
<Insane`KDE> damn windows
<Insane`KDE> cya
<sbun> cya
<sbun> someone help me
<sbun> or the kitten dies
<sbun> http://mikecane.files.wordpress.com/2007/03/kitten.jpg
<superdude3334> i have a kubuntu live cd for x86 and it wants a password. is there a default pass or something/
<superdude3334> MOTD
<superdude3334> wtf
<sbun> lol
<sbun> do i need network-manager as well as knetworkmanager?
<sbun> and wpasupplicant?
<Insane`KDE> Hey,
<jink_> hey hi
<Insane`KDE> installer tells me to have a 256 MB swap partition
<jink_> does anybody know how to change the panal color
<Insane`KDE> Where am I supposed to set the mount point to for the swap?
<jink_> panel*
<Insane`KDE> I tried /swap but it didn't recognize that
<sbun> you dont need to label it as long as the fs is swap
<Insane`KDE> Oh, so the fs is supposed to be swap? I get it
<sbun> (19:47) <sbun> ok never mind
<sbun> (19:47) <sbun> thanks for nothing
<Insane`KDE> Question: can I install without a root password?
<stdin> Insane`KDE: the default is to have root disabled
<Insane`KDE> stdinThen what about account password?
<Insane`KDE> I can't press "next" until I set one
<stdin> your users password
<Insane`KDE> What if I don'T want one?
<jhutchins_wk> !sudo | Insane`KDE
<ubotu> Insane`KDE: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins_wk> !kdesu | Insane`KDE
<ubotu> Insane`KDE: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<stdin> Insane`KDE:  what? you need to have a user or you can't login
<Insane`KDE> I know about sudo/kdesu, but I can't install without a user password
<Insane`KDE> Yeah, but in winblows for example, you can make accounts without passwords
<Insane`KDE> I don't want a password
<stdin> well windows is stupid
<Insane`KDE> If I'm forced to I'll simply use "(space)" but that's only a workaround
<stdin> just picka a password
<Insane`KDE> Grmph
<Insane`KDE> That's the first time linux is /less/ flexible than windows
<stdin> you *can* set a user to be able to login passwordless, but that's in secure
<stdin> the users still needs a password anyway, to be able to use sudo/kdesu
<Insane`KDE> insecure my ass. It's my pcc, nobody else here is interested in using it, I don't have any sensetive data on it..
<Insane`KDE> brb: Getting a drink.
<stdin> head > table ; repeat
<arun> hey stdin, how are you
<reldruh> does anybody know why networkmanager hangs at 28% when connectin to a wireless network? I have a broadcom card but it was doing this with an intel card for awhile, too
<stdin> arun: ok, once I tave a pain killer
<arun> stdin: oh? what's wrong
<stdin> reldruh: is your network on DHCP?
<reldruh> stdin: yes
<stdin> reldruh: it's probably something to do with that. try settings the network settings in system settings manually
<reldruh> stdin: what settings should I be looking at changing? And it doesn't just happen at home, this is with all wireless networks I try to connect to, encrypted or open
<stdin> reldruh: just try settings the wireless settings in there, if that still fails try with a static IP
<daniel[] > Hi, anyone knows a good p2p file sharing program for kubuntu ? for downloading songs and movies (legal ones of course)
<nicolai_> daniel[] : Ktorrent?
<stdin> !p2p | daniel[] 
<ubotu> daniel[] : Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<daniel[] > thanks! nothing like a useful wiki..
<linuxtk10> what is the default root password on the live cd ?
<desarrollo02> hey
<stdin> linuxtk10: there isn't one
<el_isma> Hello. I'm having trouble with FF2. It doesn't let me install any extensions. It says that it will install them when I restart but they never get installed. What should I do?
<jhutchins_wk> !sudo | linuxtk10
<ubotu> linuxtk10: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins_wk> !kdesu | linuxtk10
<ubotu> linuxtk10: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<jhutchins_wk> el_isma: Did you install firefox from apt, or from Mozilla?
<el_isma> jhutchins_wk: Apt
<pacman_> I'm having a problem with my wireless...anytime I attempt to connect, it goes to 28% and says 'configuring device' but goes no further...
<MetaPhysical> How do i have a script run every time my lan interface goes up?
<dec_> i have burned a number of dvds with devede and k3b and the sound is scratchy and you cannot hear, anyone have any answers as to what is going wrong
<tfreire> is there a stable backport of firebird 2.0 for feisty, or will I have to wait for gutsy release?
<dec_> i have burned a number of dvds with devede and k3b and the sound is scratchy and you cannot hear, anyone have any answers as to what is going wrong
<engrfurky> HI
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> can anyone help me with nvidia drivers please
<Ace2016> every version i've tried just fails
<jhutchins_wk> dec_: At least wait until your question scrolls off screen.
<Ace2016> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.06-pkg1.run was working untill i ran the latest updates
<Ace2016> now it just does not start
<jhutchins_wk> dec_: It probably has something to do with the transcoding you're using.  What are you playing back on?  Same PC?
<Ace2016> downloaded and tried to install this: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run   but it also is  unable to modprobe
<dec_> no playing back on a dvd player
<jhutchins_wk> Ace2016: Just boot back to the old kernel.
<berkes> has anybody got an idea where I can find the counter values for "most used apps" in the main Kmenu?
<jhutchins_wk> dec_: Ok, well encodding/transcoding DVD's is a pretty broad subject.
<morph_> hello all
<dec_> I hope I understood the question correctly
<luca> hi everyone
<jhutchins_wk> I would suggest reading up on it on various web pages.
<Ace2016> jhutchins_wk: the kernel was not updated, some mesa and libgl stuff were updated
<morph_> talking about apps for converting video?
* genii sips a coffee
<dec_> when I was not using feisty I had no problems now i have upgraded and the sound is muted and scratchy
<Insane`KDE> Hey, how do I correctly mount my HDD with read/write access? How do I set the permission masks
<morph_> im just looking for an app that will convert video to dvd format
<Insane`KDE> I know it's "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 [something] "
<spike_s> hello
<jhutchins_wk> dec_: Strange.
<dec_> yes it is
<spike_s> so my idea is probably strange
<spike_s> but someone may have done this before
<jhutchins_wk> morph_: dec updated and now his dvd's have bad sound.
<dec_> no matter which prog I use it comes out the same the video is great the sound is awful
<spike_s> I'm a Mac user and I do DSL support for a large consumer ISP
<spike_s> and my niece has a P4 Prescott system that her dad gave her w/o any OS on it.. I'm thinking of putting her either on Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<morph_> im getting mencoder
<morph_> used with mplayer to encode in various formats
<karadas74> hallo
<spike_s> I'm just not sure what to expect in the middle of the night on my cell phone as I've never used this distro and don't typically keep PCs hanging around my house.
<spike_s> my last long term Linux experience was on SuSE 6.3 which was awhile back
<spike_s> and she's a non-technical person
<spike_s> what do you folks think?
<Insane`KDE> non-technical? Try winsucks
<spike_s> I'd do that Insane`KDE .. but I just have a problem forking out that much money on something that will break
<Insane`KDE> Pirate it
<nicolai_> spike_s: It could easily work, somewhat depending on her hardware.
<arunkale> spike_s: kubuntu is pretty easy to use
<spike_s> Insane`KDE: the idea is to give her something that will do most basic things.. let her work from home if she wants do Office, Internet, simple games.. and NOT break
<spike_s> nicolai_: I already know her hardware is fully supported
<Insane`KDE> Then I suggest kUbuntu
<Insane`KDE> Definately
<pauljw> spike_s: if you install and configure it, she shouldn't have near the problems with kubuntu that she would with windows
<Insane`KDE> If the pc is rather on the graphical side, try getting beryl with it, to impress her ;)
<spike_s> I just am trying to figure out how to set this up so she won't call me about it because I'm not running it and have no clue what current builds of KDE or GNOME are like at all
<Insane`KDE> Then use the Kubntu LiveCD. No problems, no configuration, nothing :P
<spike_s> I could setup a help link system in Konq or Firefox and then setup XChat to dump her straight here and simultaneously log her into the Undernet channel that I chat in regularly
<arunkale> spike_s: kubuntu has a very intuitive interface.. even friends of mine who are new to linux love it. they love how much you can do with it.
<Insane`KDE> You never have to actually install the OS
<arunkale> spike_s: use konqueror, much better :)
<Insane`KDE> You could try getting here kubuntu with beryl
<spike_s> Insane`KDE: It's going to have a GeForce 2MX 32MB AGP card in it
<arunkale> spike_s: i mean konversation*
<Insane`KDE> 32mb? ow nvm
<arunkale> 32mb should be alright
<Insane`KDE> OH well, I'm gonna watch some videos, I figured out my problem myself
<spike_s> Insane`KDE: not installing it would be a waste of a blank hard drive
<Insane`KDE> arunkale: I meant for beryl with all special effects enabled.
<Insane`KDE> My 512mb suffers under beryl's snow/rain
<memmy> hi, i just installed flashplugin-nonfree in adept...is that all i need to do to make videos work online?
<spike_s> arunkale: yeah Konversation is an option
<arunkale> Insane`KDE: beryl is quite buggy, i wouldn't ask a new user to linux to use a system with beryl
<arunkale> especially kubuntu
<noaxess_kubuntu> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Insane`KDE> But it looks cool
<spike_s> and obviously as a Mac user I love Konq / Safari :P
<arunkale> spike_s: try flock www.flock.com
<spike_s> the money I am going to spend on it is for a SATA hard drive
<Insane`KDE> cya guys
<spike_s> and maybe for her birthday I'll get her a nice video card, dunno
<Karti> Hi all
<arunkale> Hey Karti
<Insane`KDE> Yeah, give it to her peice by peice
<Karti> Just a bit of advice on a separate home drive
<Insane`KDE> Make sure oyu get the CPU last
<dec_> anyone using something other than k3b or devede to burn dvds in feisty with success
<spike_s> Flock is pointless for me, I don't do social networking
<arunkale> spike_s: neither do i, but it's still a great browser, even without the social parts of it
<Karti> Ah.....cancel......answered my own question!
<spike_s> Insane is funny.. it's an already built system
<arunkale> Karti: which was?
<spike_s> arunkale: the Beta of Safari.. is fine by me.. for what I do, and it's the same rendering engine as Flock
<Karti> to create a separate home partition or not too, since I will have a complete image less my emails stc
<arunkale> there's safari for linux?
<jink_> no ther isnt
<spike_s> it's like when someone told me to use the Expos tabs in Shirra and I can add that to Safari if I want it but don't really care for such things.
<arunkale> Karti: most people here would advise you to have a separate home partition, since your data will be safer that way
<Karti> arunkale: I believe that my open university course was using it
<spike_s> no.. I'm not going to be running linux arunkale
<arunkale> spike_s: ah
<fdoving> Karti: i don't keep a separated home on my desktop systems. I never re-install so keeping it separated doesn't make sense to me.
<jink_> can anybody tell me how to change panel color
<Karti> oops by safarri you don't mean the book website doh *sorry*
<spike_s> arunkale: I may.. consider that.. though it may just be too confusing for her
<fdoving> Karti: with one big partition i can use the space more efficient if i ever need to use it all.
<spike_s> I may just leave her with two 40GB hard drives and make one /home
<spike_s> I don't really know how to configure Kubuntu to point everything to that b default though to store all the users there
<Karti> My issue is that as I will have a perfect image all set up, all I would need to bring accorss would be my documents etc that are backed up else where
<Karti> rather than install teh OS again
<Karti> Obviously it may affect me with later versions as I would have to recreate the image
<Karti> but with Kubuntu I find that a. enjoyable and b quick!
<nicolai_> spike_s: I believe one harddisk should just be mounted with /home as the mount point.
<spike_s> nicolai_: yes but you do that in the installer and then the installer maps out the folders and users automatically?
<Karti> brb just creating the new image thanks for the advice
<nicolai_> spike_s: Perhaps in the alternate install, but not in the default one.
<spike_s> nicolai_: I'll keep that in mind
<Insane`KDE> Help! Kaffeine won't play avis
<vzduch> !avi | Insane`KDE
<ubotu> Insane`KDE: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<morph_> anyone know of a program to convet video to dvd format to burn
<nicolai_> spike_s: I would first copy the content of the /home foler to a backup, then go to system settings -> advanced -> disk and filesystems -> admin -> "mount blabla as /home.
<nicolai_> spike_s: then I would copy the original /home content to the new drive
<nicolai_> spike_s: I have never tried it though
<nicolai_> spike_s: The /home content might need to have been copied _before_ changing the mount point. :P
<spike_s> nicolai_: ok
<spike_s> I'll give it a try when I redo the install again
<spike_s> right now I'm waiting on a replacement motherboard to arrive, in about a week or so I fried the BIOS on this one
<spike_s> so we're getting one that can do SATA and has no integrated video this time :)
<spike_s> it'd be here sooner but I must wait on Paypal
<spike_s> lol
<nicolai_> spike_s: So the old motherboard didn't have ghostrecovery?
<spike_s> I don't know what that is
<memmy> i want to install the firefox browser..how do i do that?
<spike_s> it was an MSI board.. I tried to backup the BIOS but the instructions didn't tell me to include full path to floppy and it backed it up to the RAMdisk
<stdin>  memmy open adept and install it
<spike_s> then when I tried to do the recovery .. it didn't even attempt to boot or read from the floppy at all
<nicolai_> spike_s: Some newer motherboards keep the old bios as a backup. If the bios is corrupted, a click on a button can restore it to full functionality.
<spike_s> memmy: choose firefox and click apply changes
<filip> :D
<spike_s> memmy: http://www.linux.com/feature/117051 flash video #3 has a walkthrough on it
<memmy> thanks
<weah> i have ubuntu gnome feisty fawn 7.04
<spike_s> nicolai_: nice
<weah> and just installed kde
<spike_s> maybe I'll get lucky with this new board
<spike_s> weah: how'd that go?
<weah> beside the new softwares installed, what more can i do with kde?
<memmy> hey i installed flashplugin-non free but vid online still won't work why?
<weah> how do i change the style of ubuntu , etc.
<spike_s> weah: it's just a different Desktop Environment that functions differently than GNOME
<stdin> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<spike_s> if your running in GNOME and running the apps then you haven't reconfigured to actually use KDE instead of GNOME
<weah> is it really better?
<weah> kde than gnome?
<fdoving> weah: depends on what you like.
<weah> fdoving, be more specific
<weah> :P
<stdin> weah: you're asking in the kubuntu channel, what do you think we're going to say?
<fdoving> weah: i find kde better than gnome, because i like the way kde works.
<weah> ok
<weah> but now i have all the kde softs installed
<weah> :P
<spike_s> weah: some people like GNOME others like KDE, one is neither better than the other, they're just "different'
<stdin> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<weah> hum
<spike_s> you can run either software under the other Environment fine.. so long as the other environment is installed.. but most people just use one or the other not both
<spike_s> because of what ubotu said
<weah> to start using kubuntu at all i have to reinstall everything, right?
<stdin> weah: no
<sam_> hey can anyone tell me what is a LOOPBACK FILE?
<stdin> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<fdoving> sam_: loopback device?
<stdin> weah: you just install "kubuntu-desktop"
<stdin> weah: then you choose which you want at the login screen
<weah> nice
<sam_> not loopback device its a file
<fdoving> sam_: what do you need that file for?
<weah> stdin, after i have kubuntu installed, do u think it's good to uninstall all that stuff i installed with kde?
<spike_s> fdoving: maybe he's looking in /devfs??
<stdin> weah: no, it mostly installs the same things
<fdoving> spike_s: you mean /dev/loop0 ?
<spike_s> fdoving: yeah
<fdoving> probably.
<sam_> i have an assignment on formating a loopback file
<weah> kubuntu and ubuntu are "brothers"?
<fdoving> sam_: formatting a loopback file to be used for what?
<root__> Can i found french users here?
<fdoving> sam_: a file-system image, mountable via loop-back?
<stdin> weah: they are the same, except kubuntu has kde and ubuntu has gnome, all package are from the same place and the base is shared
<sam_> i have no idea what it means
<spike_s> weah: think of it like layers to a cake
<stdin> !fr | root__
<ubotu> root__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fdoving> sam_: what does your "assignment" say?
<spike_s> Ubuntu is the bottom layer
<Associat0r> I am trying out linuxmint now
<Associat0r> with kde
<phik> hello there
<spike_s> and either KDE or GNOME are the top layer depending on whether you install Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<Associat0r> little more complete
<spike_s> depends on what you see on the top layer
<Associat0r> based on ubuntu too
<root__> thank a lot! good night! ;-)
<sam_> Format a loopback file. Find out what that is.
<spike_s> now from within either one you can install the other top layer and use that stuff too basically having a half chocolate and a half vanilla top layer
<fdoving> sam_: then i don
<weah> i noticed that kde has more programs than gnome
<Associat0r> kde is more consistent
<Associat0r> integrates better
<fdoving> sam_: don't know what it really means.. but my guess would be to make a filesystem-image and mount it through loop-back.
<sam_> i too guess d same.
<phik> A serious issue with kubuntu drives me crazy. It freezes.. and it has somewhat to do with the wireless cards. I can use it for some hours and when I make some intensive wireless trasnfer, the system hangs up. At the moment it happens with a pcmcia card with atheros chipset (madwifi drivers)..... anyone can help me ????
<phik> but it also happens on other two pcs
<stdin> hmm, I have an atheros card (pci) and it's stable for me
<phik> on feisty fawn???
<stdin> yeah
<sam_> Does anyone know abot ext4dev module
<phik> mumble :S
<spike_s> phik: that sounds like a driver problem for that individual card, the same issue could happen on any OS in that situation.
<weah> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<genii> phik: Maybe check on your modem/router the MTU settings. If pppoe set it to something like 1492
<stdin> sam_: it's the ext4 filesystem development module
<phik> at home I had a linksys pci and it crashed a lot... now that I took it away... it works great
<spike_s> do all the PCs use the same kind of wifi chipset on their cards?
<stdin> spike_s: no
<sam_> yup..can u give me good links for it
<phik> nope spike_S
<rjb> i was having such freezes while on a feisty dist-upgraded from edgy
<weah> stdin, thx for the help
<weah> just installed kde
<phik> uhm rjb... no upgrade, fresh install
<stdin> weah: no problem :)
<rjb> i did a clean feisty reinstall, and the freezes went away
<rjb> wifi is still somewhat flaky, though
<phik> yep I see :(
<spike_s> phik: it could be the TCP/IP stack.. or the Encapsulation like genii said.. if the MTU is too high you may want to redo it and see if it becomes stable on all the different systems.
<rjb> while it worked ner-perfectly on edgy
<phik> if I do normal jobs no prob..
<rjb> near-perfectly
<phik> as soon ad i put in the atheros card in my pcmcia slot and try some wardriving it becomes crazy..
<phik> and sometimes it freezes
<rjb> what's worse, my wired ethernet no longer works
<spike_s> phik: do you know what your Encap is?
<phik> ehehe rjb.... how is that possible.. wired network should always work :P
<rjb> the card's driver seems to be crashing
<spike_s> your binding two different tcp stacks phik
<spike_s> one for each adapter
<rjb> it doesn't take the system down with it though
<phik> oook spike
<spike_s> so it will work for one but not the other.. however.. if the wired stops too that means tcp crashed
<phik> What have I to do
<phik> ?
<phik> how do I see my encap?
<spike_s> you remove the affecting adapter and restart the network layer and tcp/ip and so on
<spike_s> and then your in business with the other adapter
<spike_s> phik: it's simple
<spike_s> phik: do you know if you use DHCP, Static IP, PPPoE, or PPPoA
<spike_s> to get your IP from your router or ISP
<phik> it doesn't matter,... it crashes with everything... even without connection
<phik> usually when I try some wardriving :P
<phik> the worse case was some hours ago when I tried to crack my own AP... with aircrack
<phik> one crash every 5 min...
<Ange|us> anyone knows an SSH client with GUI?
<genii> Put a power line smoother in if yer running it off the cigarette lighter adapter
<spike_s> when you are not connected though is it crashing because it's trying to connect physically or because it's trying to obtain an IP through a specific Encap.. or only because the MTU is too high for the task you are doing and the router is puking on all your packets due to that
<spike_s> that's what we're trying to narrow down to try and help you define why it's crashing
<spike_s> Ange|us: PuTTY for Windows and Linux
<Ange|us> nah
<Ange|us> putty is like terminal
<Ange|us> i wan something nicer
<Ange|us> *want
<rjb> irq 3: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<stdin> Ange|us: what for?
<rjb> that's what i get in my logfile
<Ange|us> because i like GUI ?
<stdin> Ange|us: ssh = secure SHELL
<phik> spike_s and you thing that for such reasons it could simply freeze the whole OS???
<rjb> and eth0 is hooked to irq3
<fdoving> Ange|us: tried 'kdessh' ?
<fdoving> Ange|us: it's in universe.
<phik> thing=think :P
<Ange|us> hmm
<Ange|us> ok
<Ange|us> i'll give it a try
<spike_s> ahh Ange|us when I SSH it's because I want a Shell a command line
<rjb> and a few lines later: Disabling IRQ #3
<stdin> Ange|us: that would be the same as putty
<spike_s> there's few other reasons to use SSH
<Ange|us> kdessh is installed
<spike_s> maybe VPN tunneling.. but then you wouldn't need a full blown application in a window to do that
<Ange|us> but not in the menu
<Ange|us> so i'll add it myself
<rjb> spike_s: x11 forwarding
<fdoving> Ange|us: hang on, it might not be what you want after all..
<genii> freenx
<rjb> VNC tunneling
<stdin> spike_s: I use it for file sharing
<Ange|us> spike_s, yes but im addicted to colours :|
<spike_s> phik: there's no telling what might happen to the whole OS if TCP isn't working the way you want it too, esp when you just said.. you were war driving
<spike_s> that's a very intense network application really.
<fdoving> Ange|us: no, it's not what you wnat, you can safely remove it. it does some other things.
<spike_s> esp if port scanning, etc.
<Ange|us> then what is what i want fdoving ?
<spike_s> rjb: yeah all of that is vpn like stuff
<rjb> true
<spike_s> you really can stick anything through SSH tunnels that you want
<spike_s> :P
<phik> ah spike_s: with airmon-ng before it crashes the kernel posts some error messages about PCI error... but that it tries to continue
<rjb> accessing remote files via fish:// in konqueror
<phik> then.. the crash comes :(
<rjb> (that's extremely handy)
<fdoving> Ange|us: don't know of any.. really. never used gui for ssh.
<Ange|us> ok :S
<spike_s> phik: so something is trying to do something with the device driver that is not working right is what it sounds like
<stdin> rjb: fish:/ is deprecated, use sftp:/ it has less overhead
<spike_s> are you using the same applications when wardriving all the time?
<phik> yep... but everything works correctly other times... the crahes are totally random
<rjb> stdin: fish:// still seems to be a default in feisty
<stdin> rjb: there is no default, try sftp:/
<fdoving> Ange|us: you can use putty, it's also in universe
<Ange|us> i dont like it
<fdoving> then i don't know of any.
<Ange|us> i want something like SecureCRT on windows
<stdin> Ange|us: what do you want to do wit ssh?
<rjb> i mean, default as offered in 'remote places' folder
<spike_s> phik: maybe the crashes aren't as random as you say, maybe they're only when certain events occur or commands are used in those apps.
<Ange|us> stdin, what is the only thing you can do with ssh?
<fdoving> stdin: fish doesn't do the same sftp does, it's not deprecated. fish works without the sftp serverside-support. sftp doesn't.
<spike_s> which violates the driver.. and then the OS can't handle it
<spike_s> either the driver is weak as it doesn't return a flag to the app and stop misbehaving.. or the app is doing something illegal all the way around
<stdin> Ange|us: lots of things, login, forward ports, share files, run commands on hosts (without logging in)....
<phik> uhm usually it's when it's only monitoring the net... in promiscous mode
<spike_s> of course it may actually seem random if it's a class of commands that all perform similar actions in the app
<Ange|us> ok
<stdin> fdoving: that's what I mean, only the older shh servers don't have sftp
<spike_s> heh
<Ange|us> login to my shell
<fdoving> stdin: or the ones who disables it. but yeah :)
<phik> but both things are difficult to think about......aircrack suite works great on other releases.... and madwifi too
<phik> it's really strange :(
<stdin> Ange|us: just use konsole, set a session that starts "ssh you@yourhost" then you can start it easily
<Ange|us> yes
<Ange|us> but i like colours :|
<rjb> konsole is highly customizable
<spike_s> phik: well it seems like your onto something there, maybe try monitoring in promiscuous mode with a totally different app and see if it still occurs then you maybe be closer to a driver problem and less of an application problem. follow my drift?
<stdin> Ange|us: you can set console to use funky colours if you want
<Ange|us> how is that?
<Ange|us> drink 2 littres LSD ?
<spike_s> they may be using the same functions in the driver between the two apps to accomplish a similar goal.
<stdin> Ange|us: choose a schema and customise it
<Ange|us> hmm
<spike_s> which makes the driver go crazy and violate the system.. the the kernel has no choice but to panic
<stdin> or set bash to use colors
<spike_s> at that time it's a driver problem, check for newer versions, send feedback via bug tracker to the driver team, etc. if it's even an active driver
<phik> yep spike_S it just before it crashed for the first time also with ksmeth.. another scanner
<phik> sometimes even when nothing is running
<spike_s> if all the cards use the same chipset the they may be dependent on a set of similar drivers that all exhibit the same issue due to one programmer's implementation.
<phik> uhm nope spike_s,,, the problems persist only with feisty... not with precedent versions of (k)ubuntu
<phik> and neither with other distributions
<phik> it simply drives me crazy
<spike_s> of course it could just be that the wifi implementation in your ubuntu isn't stable I don't know how it's being done for Linux now days.. the drivers may be borrowed from Free BSD for all I know.
* spike_s shrugs
<phik> ehehehe perhaps
<spike_s> soo this may then be something new done on purpose that fixes itself in the next build
<spike_s> or in between with a patch
<spike_s> you can now see how this same issue could happen on other OSes though.
<spike_s> and you've isolated it to the driver or the I/O system
<spike_s> I'd still drop the MTU down and see what happens.. it might be just the trick though.. heh
<Ange|us> can i remove sudo from kubuntu and use only su without remove 100 packages with it?
<phik> ok spike_S.. how can iI drop the MTU?
<spike_s> Ange|us: why would you want to remove sudo?
<phik> in which conf file?
<spike_s> phik: I dunno
<Ange|us> cause its unsecure in my opinion
<phik> ahhahaha oook :P
<phik> lol
<spike_s> I don't actually use Linux myself
<spike_s> I'm here for other reasons
<Ange|us> ok
<rjb> Ange|us: you can disable sudo by editing /etc/sudoers
<phik> only for some technical support?
<spike_s> I do DSL support though and I went through quite a bit of OS stuff when Mac OS X was in beta
<spike_s> and that same info applies to your situation
<Ange|us> rjb, are you sure? cause last time us edited it SU didnt work neither
<phik> eheheheh ooook no everything it's clear
<spike_s> phik: I'm considering putting Kubuntu on my Niece's os-less box so that I can hand it to her and sleep at night w/o the phone ringing about windows this and that
<phik> you do dsl support
<Ange|us> is there a way to remove only SUDO and not everything else with it?
<phik> eheheh
<spike_s> if I could afford it I'd just buy her a mac mini and be done with it
<rjb> Ange|us: su won't work unless you set a password for root
<Ange|us> i setted it
<phik> for that reason you always asked me for the router... ppoe ect
<rjb> su doesn't care about sudo's config file
<Ange|us> i see
<spike_s> phik: yep
<Ange|us> :S
<phik> eheh ;)
<Ange|us> but is there a way to remove sudo completle without its other packages
<phik> kubuntu is really great .. I've to admit it
<spike_s> phik: different encaps behave differently
<Ange|us> because when i tried it removed half of mysystem and i was gonna kill my pc
<phik> and with that repositories... you find almost everything you need for normal use
<phik> it's almost too easy :D
<rjb> Ange|us: not really
<spike_s> most everyone, unless they have a reason not to.. should be using DHCP on any broadband connection
<spike_s> or in a LAN setup
<phik> I love static IPs
<phik> so I always know where which pc is
<spike_s> that's why they make dyndns though.. lol
<rjb> static IP's can be managed by dhcp
<spike_s> static ips are fine in a nat situation if you WANT it
<spike_s> it's more of a headache to administrate though that what most people need.
<phik> ahh you were talking for the public ip
<phik> I've a subnet of 16 ips... I've an isp
<spike_s> well for public ip and general routing on lans and home networks dhcp is really good
<rjb> i set up my linksys router so that each machine in the house gets the same ip each time
<spike_s> if you have a server running or have something special private static ip nat might be the way to go, but that's not most people
<spike_s> rjb: yes they can, that's the whole point of nat
<phik> yep for sure. I have mail server, two web servers.. and obviously two dns
<phik> the a private exchange server
<spike_s> if you have less than 10 computers in a home network there's just no good reason not to let the dhcp server on the router manage all the ips for you.. you can easily predict what any given machine is going to get
<phik> no nat... the firewall is in bridge mode
<rjb> that way i don't need to run a dns server, i just install hosts files on the boxes
<rjb> (all 3 of them)
<spike_s> here's a real happening you guys will laugh at
<phik> yep spike... with the lease time.. or on a domain controller you can set static dhcp tables :D
<spike_s> I had a guy call me.. he's a business user on a consumer dsl account.. he wants the dns entry for his ip block to be removed from a blacklister.. he was running his own mail server and couldn't email anyone..
<Ange|us> rjb, this is what happens when i disable sudo from the sudoers file and i try to open adept, "Conversation with su failed."
<spike_s> tos states, no servers.. we provide a mail server for everyone and accounts on it.. it has a different dns entry than the ip range handed out by our aggregator on purpose.. I'm like duh
<phik> uhhh... I've got to go
<spike_s> dude, you blocked yourself and we can ask.. but there's no point in you doing this
<phik> ehm thank for the help spike_s
<spike_s> he got all upset and all
<phik> have a nice day.. or night (like here)
<spike_s> no problem phik
<phik> byee ;)
<rjb> Ange|us: your problem is with adept, not with su
<mcquaid> I was going to check out kde4 beta.  the kubuntu page says to make sure you have 3.92 available by apt-cache policy kde4base
<noaXess> hi all
<mcquaid> for me it returns 3.91
<Ange|us> then why does adept works perfectly when sudo is available?
<mcquaid> and i have backports enabled in feisty
<rjb> because adept needs root privileges and obtains them via sudo
<spike_s> poor bastard upset at his isp because of server admin assumptions
<rjb> i guess it's hardwired to work that way
<spike_s> spam control happens a certain way for a reason
<spike_s> l8r all
<tank71> hey whats up
<tank71> does anyone happen to know why I wouldnt be able to ssh into a server sitting on my floor it says cannot connect to the port....
<Ange|us> rjb, http://rafb.net/p/i0rnoA15.html
<tank71> ssh is up and running
<jhutchins> tank71: Can you ping it?
<tank71> ya sure
<mcquaid> hmm, ya packages.ubuntu.com reports 3.91 as well
<mcquaid> i guess thats a recent snapshot? I'd like to confirm if it's the beta or not
<jhutchins> tank71: Maybe ssh is not listening to the external address?
<x_link> Hi
<tank71> how would I fix that?
<x_link> If I install wine, will I be ablet o use CPU-Z for Windows then?
<noaXess> my sound card is online, but i hear no sound.. the system means its a ""00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev
<tank71> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by that...sorry lol
<noaXess> 02)
<noaXess> any idea why?
<jhutchins> Ange|us: adept is a wrapper for the apt tools, and it uses su.
<jhutchins> Ange|us: Or rather, uses sudo (which actually uses su)
<Insane`KDE> Would anybody know why Avidemux can play avi files perfectly while kaffeine just shows a black screen and zips through real fast?
<mcrandello> I've never had any luck getting kde's media players to do anything other than infuriate me
<noaXess> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Insane`KDE> Would anybody know why Avidemux can play avi files perfectly while kaffeine just shows a black screen and zips through real fast?#cept the problem is that avidemux is an editor instead of a player and I have to watch the videos windowed..
<sander> I just deleted a file using Konqueror (shift+delete), and the file is gone, but I have no more free disk space
<sander> it's nowhere in the .Trash directories
<sander> anyone have an idea what's up?
<mcrandello> Insane`KDE: I wind up using vlc for pretty much everything these days
<Insane`KDE> There's VLC for linux? kewl
<mcrandello> sudo apt-get install vlc
<slougi> sander: maybe something else filled up the disk in the meantime? some daemon gone crazy writing logs or similar.
<Ange|us> jhutchins, http://rafb.net/p/i0rnoA15.html
<sander> slougi: possible, but not very likely
<mcrandello> and then spend the rest of the day getting rid of amarok, kaffiene and noatun from trying to play things in konqueror ;)
<slougi> Insane`KDE: if you don't need subtitle support you could try codeine, it works pretty well (at least for me)
<rjb_> Ange|us: yes, that's what i'd expect
<jhutchins> Ange|us: Of course.  That's exactly how it's supposed to work.
<Ange|us> what?
<Ange|us> what do you mean?
<Ange|us> :S
<slougi> now to ask a question, just got a new screen with 1920x1200 res, video playback is pretty jerky since, any clues? using the proprietary nvidia drivers.
<jhutchins> Ange|us: root is not the user who is running X, that is your normal user.
<Ange|us> oh
<Ange|us> i understand
<jhutchins> Ange|us: Therefore a program launched by user root can not display on "your" screen.
<mcrandello> Ange|us: try running like this "kdesu adept_manager"
<Ange|us> so if i run X using root it should solves the problem?
<mcrandello> that should work
<slougi> jhutchins: actually, X runs with root priviledges by default
<mcrandello> running X as root will get old timers yelling at you :)
<jhutchins> slougi: Yes, but the display doesn't run as root, and xauth is not for root.
<slougi> jhutchins: root     15918  1.3  3.7  43304 38832 tty7     RLs+ Aug03   0:49 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-dWhyAf
<Ange|us> mcrandello, this is what happened: Su returned with an error.
<x_link> Does anybody here use wine?
<jhutchins> Ange|us: But why are you launching adept_manager from a console as root?
<slougi> but yes, xauth is user level
<Ange|us> cause i dont want to use sudo anymore jhutchins
<x_link> Does anybody know where I can get LimeWire for Kubuntu?
<jhutchins> Ange|us: Perhaps you don't know enough about ubuntu's security to make that change.
<Associat0r> vlc can't play everthing
<Ange|us> jhutchins,
<Associat0r> mcrandello
<Ange|us> sudo is unsecure
<x_link> Anybody?
<Ange|us> in my opinion
<Ange|us> i can delete a system with sudo without need of password :)
<jhutchins> Ange|us: Your opinion is different from that of the whole ubuntu/Cannonical team then.
<Ange|us> yes
<jhutchins> Ange|us: Of course you can.  You can always find a way to screw up a system, especially if you have physical access to it.
<Ange|us> jhutchins, i just dont want that someones come on my pc "sudo bash" and "rm -rf /" :)
<jhutchins> Ange|us: If you don't want to run your system the way ubuntu runs, why not run some other distro?
<jhutchins> Ange|us: So set a strong password for your account, and use reasonable locking measures.
<Ange|us> hmm which distro doesnt use sudo? "i only know gentoo that doesnt"
<jhutchins> Ange|us: Perhaps you should investigate further.
<sander> argh! gimme my disk space dammit!
<mcrandello> Associat0r: true, but noatun plays practically nothing
<Ange|us> :S
<jhutchins> Ange|us: Perhaps there are more risks to having a root account than there are from having sudo.  It's always a compromise.
<rjb_> Ange|us: only the _owner_ of the system can wipe it out via sudo
<hsatera> :D
<Ange|us> not really
<hsatera> now with kubuntu
<hsatera> it's really better
<hsatera> :D
<Ange|us> any one that uses "sudo bash" will end up in root account
<jhutchins> rjb_: Not strictly true.  If the master account doesn't have a password, and sudo's been set up to allow it, anybody can come along and use sudo.
<hsatera> do u guys use firefox or konqueror?
<Associat0r> stuff like midi, amiga files etc
<Associat0r> konqueror
<jhutchins> Ange|us: sudo bash will prompt for a password by default, unless you've defeated that.
<rjb_> jhutchins: sure there are many stupid ways you might set up sudo
<hsatera> i love firefox
<hsatera> :P
<Associat0r> but I miss some plugins from firefox
<rjb_> but that is not the way it's set up by default
<jhutchins> rjb_: Indeed.  It requires more effort than simply enabling root, but it's possible.
<Associat0r> btw you guys could try look at linuxmint
<jhutchins> Ange|us: If you're concerned about security, you should be running selinux anyway.
<Insane`KDE> selinux?
<hsatera> now what more can i do with kubuntu that i couldn't with gnome?
<hsatera> :x
<Insane`KDE> Does that need a password for every letter you send in irc??
<Associat0r> well everything is consistent
<Insane`KDE> Wow.
<Insane`KDE> Big gIN
<mcrandello> The problem I'm having right now is that in adept_manager when I click "manage repositories" it preforms "fetch updates" instead, anyone else get that?
<jhutchins> Ange|us: It would be pretty easy to tell you ways around your current situation, but from what you've said you really shouldn't be doing what you're doing, and you'll end up screwing more things up and having to re-install fairly soon.
<Insane`KDE> *GAIN
<Associat0r> there is kdevelop
<Ange|us> whats selinux jhutchins ?
<jhutchins> Ange|us: For instance, did you use "su" instead of "su -"?
<jhutchins> Ange|us: Security Enhanced Linux from the NSA.
<Ange|us> i wish to use Gentoo
<Ange|us> but
<Ange|us> gentoo takes a shitload of time to compile KDE
<Ange|us> so i cant till i get a good pc
<Ange|us> that compiles fast
<jhutchins> Ange|us: Gentoo will eat all of your time compiling updates and fixing what they break.
<Ange|us> yes i know
<Ange|us> thats why i want a good pc
<Ange|us> so it will not take time to compile
<Ange|us> :p
<Ange|us> but currently i dont work
<jhutchins> Ange|us: Did you use "su" instead of "su -"?
<Ange|us> yes
<jhutchins> That's very bad.
<jhutchins> Ange|us: Running a gui from that would mess up your system anyway.
<Ange|us> would running X from root resolve this issue?
<jhutchins> Ange|us: What I would suggest is that you run your kubuntu the way it was intended, and spend your time learning more about linux systems and security.
<Ange|us> well yes i like to learn
<Ange|us> :p
<jhutchins> Ange|us: Running X from root as "su" would make even more of a mess.  You would probably not be able to run the system without a clean reinstall.
<noaXess> ha.. my soundcard is crazy.. all is ok, known by kubuntu, driver hda-intel loaded without any error, ALSA activated.. but no sound.. only chrrchrrchrrchrr if i want test the sound.. ;( any idea?
<Associat0r> if you want to learn run lfs
<Associat0r> or slackware
<Ange|us> slackware doesnt work with this pc
<jhutchins> Ange|us: Because ubuntu is designed to use sudo instead of the root shell, it is secured against problems with sudo better than it is secured for problems with a live root account.  Therefore, with ubuntu, you are safer with sudo.
<Ange|us> when i try to boot it after an install it just restarts the pc
<swilson> how come when i do "/home/swilson/firefox/firefox &" it says "/home/swilson/firefox/firefox: is a directory" when it says its supposed to start it
<jhutchins> Ange|us: I would suggest you use a user-friendly distribution like ubuntu or kubuntu until you are completely comfortable using the system without the GUI.  When you reach that point, you'll probably be ready to run slackware or lfs, or gentoo, or start re-building the system security.
<Associat0r> I started with slackware
<Ange|us> nah i dont like shit without GUI
<Ange|us> im addicted to colours
<Ange|us> even i started with slackware
<Associat0r> anyway why is kcontrol not default as a shortcut somewhere?
<rjb> heh my first install came on 10 floppies;)
<Associat0r> is it deprecated?
<jhutchins> Ange|us: You will need to be very familiar with the console to run slackware or gentoo.
<Associat0r> or something
<jhutchins> Ange|us: You should read this: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/
<jhutchins> Ange|us: There are also other useful guides on that site.
<Silent_G> hmm
<noaXess> some idea.. sound card driver ok, but no sound..
<Silent_G> thanks jhutchins
<Associat0r> can anyone tell me why kcontrol is not mentioned as shortcut?
<jhutchins> noaXess: Speakers not plugged in?  To correct jack?  Not on or turned up?
<jhutchins> Associat0r: It's in the system menu.
<noaXess> no :)
<Silent_G> probably you have to mute something called jack from alsa-mixer
<Silent_G> thats what i had last time i had a problem with sound
<noaXess> jhutchins: before in win vista the sound worked perfect.. now
<noaXess> driver hda-intel seams to be ok, aplay -l list my card... sound system is enalbeld,
<jhutchins> noaXess: So we've verified that the hardware's good.  Does alsamixer run in a console?
<Associat0r> what is it called?
<noaXess> alsa also enabled..
<jhutchins> Associat0r: Dunno, I'm not on kubuntu here.
<jhutchins> noaXess: YEs, but does alsamixer run?
<noaXess> jhutchins: yep..
<rjb> kcontrol is not in any menu by default
<Associat0r> I always run the command kcontrol
<jhutchins> noaXess: Inputs un-muted/enabled turned up?
<Associat0r> rjb : why is that?
<jhutchins> Associat0r: kdesu kcontrol
<Joel> hey guys on AMD 64 how do you install flash for firefox
<Joel> ?
<rjb> Associat0r: no idea
<jhutchins> !flash | joel
<ubotu> joel: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<noaXess> jhutchins: all is up.. if i plugin in a headset, and go to 100% sound then is hear only chrchr..chrchr...chrchr if i make a sound test..
<hsatera> anyone here uses gtalk and can talk trough linux?
<noaXess> hsatera: jep it work..
<hsatera> jep?
<mcrandello> is gutsy going to make my computer explode if I upgrade?
<noaXess> hsatera: over kopete..
<jhutchins> noaXess: Does your sound card have an spdif output you're not using?
<hsatera> but will the voice work?
<mcrandello> figuratively that is
<sander> mcrandello: very probably
<mcrandello> crap
<sander> i meant literally, though
<jhutchins> mcrandello: Gutsy is in #ubuntu+1.
<hsatera> no1uknow,
<noaXess> jhutchins: its a notebook.. with onboard scard.. no spdif
<Associat0r> ahh at least linux mint system icon starts up kcontrol
<Associat0r> the nornal kcontrol with teh tree view
<jhutchins> noaXess: Hm.  I'm runnin' out of ideas here.
<Associat0r> not the XP like thing icon thing
<jhutchins> noaXess: Possibly you've enabled/turned up something that conflicts.
<noaXess> jhutchins: me too ;)
<jhutchins> noaXess: Can you play sound from the console/
<jhutchins> ?
<mcrandello> I just want to try the kde 4 beta without compiling
<mcrandello> :(
<hsatera> noaXess, voice will work?
<noaXess> jhutchins: i read on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting that reinstall sound will fix the problem.. just try..
<jhutchins> mcrandello: It breaks.
<noaXess> hsatera: i duno.. but talk will work..
<jhutchins> noaXess: Worth a shot.
<hsatera> talk is easy
<hsatera> :P
<mcrandello> jhutchins: kde4 or gutsy or both?
<hsatera> i was trying ta
<hsatera> tapioca
<hoens1> I'm trying to use dmraid but it keeps saying "No RAID disks"... does anyone know what's wrong?
<jhutchins> mcrandello: Um... I don't think gutsy's gone beta yet, definitely kde4 isn't beta yet.
<mcrandello> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<jhutchins> mcrandello: Both are released only for testing purposes.
<jhutchins> mcrandello: Ah, that was the one then.
<jhutchins> mcrandello: Yeah, see that "beta1"?
<noaXess> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jhutchins> mcrandello: That means "Please help us find the bugs that cause this to break."
<mcrandello> jhutchins: that's fine
<dhq> i have a pendrive but it is very slow in transfering data
<jhutchins> mcrandello: KDE prefers that you bugtest from their packages and not from re-packaged binaries.
<jhutchins> mcrandello: They will usually not accept bugreports from binary betas.
<mcrandello> that was linked to from the kde site iirc
<jhutchins> mcrandello: Lots of stuff is in beta right now, kde4, mandriva 2008, and gutsy is essentially beta.
<dhq> i have a pendrive but it is very slow in transfering data in windows it works fine in kubuntu its so slowww
<noaXess> jhutchins: it work.. :) in kmix, external amplifier was enabled.. duno what that should be..??
<mcrandello> jhutchins: okay
<noaXess> does anybody know, why mozilla thunderbird 2.x is not in the default mirrors? firefox 2.x, even lateste 2.0.0.6 is in mirrors..
<mcrandello> I guess I'll just wait till they decide to put it in the backports then :(
<noaXess> backports?
<noaXess> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<nicolai_> noaXess: Apparently because demand for Firefox is greater than for Thunderbird
<mcrandello> noaXess: Yeah I already enabled the backports
<mcrandello> apt-cache policy kde4base gives me 3.91.0-0ubuntu3~feisty1 0 even though they say it's available on the announcement since yesterday ;_;
<`Xera`> Has anybody got a SpeedTouch 330 USB modem working in 7.04?
<hoens1> has anyone here used mdraid in ubuntu?
<sfire> `Xera`: does it have ethernet ability?
<`Xera`> nop
<`Xera`> http://cosmos.oninetspeed.pt/jose.bernardo/st330_small.jpg
<`Xera`> that's it
<sfire> I highly doubt you will get it working ... (keep in mind thats without researching it)
<`Xera`> well
<`Xera`> it worked in 6.06
<sfire> hmmm
<`Xera`> using http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<sfire> well then that gives it much more hope
<`Xera`> and it worked once in 7.04 using something that I found called 'neogui'
<`Xera`> but I can't find neogui again
<`Xera`> I tried using https://launchpad.net/usb-adsl-modem-manager
<`Xera`> and it hangs on 'synchronizing'
<`Xera`> sorry, synchronized
<`Xera`> but apt can't connect
<`Xera`> neither can konqueror
<sfire> `Xera`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUsbAdsl
<sfire> have you seen that link?
<`Xera`> no, I'll take a look. thanks :)
<noaXess> !dualview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noaXess> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<noaXess> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<sfire> `Xera`: http://www.thomson-broadband.co.uk/codepages/content3.asp?c=7&ProductID=471 for the firmware blob
<`Xera`> I have the firmware
<`Xera`> there's a .deb somewhere
<Associat0r> how do you edit the start menu?
<sfire> Associat0r: right click it
<sfire> use the "menu editor"
<sfire> Associat0r: same as windows basically :)
<Associat0r> I mean appearence of the start menu
<Associat0r> functionality
<Associat0r> of it
<sfire> ohhh .... ???? I never mess around with the looks just making it work.  everything on my system is set to the defaults
<`Xera`> uh sfire, isn't that page just asking for the necessary stuff to be included in Kubuntu? :|
<sfire> not sure.. I saw it and figured it may lead you in the right direction
<sfire> I have no experience with USB modems myself
<sfire> personally I would get a modem and throw that away
<`Xera`> ok
<`Xera`> I'm ordering Be 24mbit internet which comes with an ethernet router but that's not coming for at least 2 weeks
<hoens1> anyone have any recommendation as to partitions i should have for a 2tb drive?
<`Xera`> so I'm stuck on Windows which isn't really a bad thing but I'd prefer to be in Kubuntu ;p
<sfire> `Xera`: I know the feeling.. because of my printer I still have winblows :(
<`Xera`> because of my Fail-ATI 9250 256MB PCI graphics card I have to use Winblows
<`Xera`> can't run Source on it
<sfire> hoens1: I don't have 2tb but I have mine setup with a 4gb swap, 10gb /, and the rest /home/
<`Xera`> not to mention ATI linux drivers blow
<sfire> `Xera`: I have a ATI card also but I got it working in kubuntu
<sfire> took a lot of doing to get it to work properly though
<`Xera`> yeah
<`Xera`> I'm getting myself a nVidia 8800 when I get a PCI-E mobo
<`Xera`> :3
<`Xera`> anyway
<`Xera`> afk for a bit
<jhutchins> My radeon worked great from first boot.
<`Xera`> well
<dyingofrobbery> what is the program that allows you to run win32 programs?
<`Xera`> Kubuntu doesn't come with a driver for my ATI 9250
<`Xera`> dyingofrobbery, wine
<`Xera`> I have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<`Xera`> and change driver to 'vesa'
<`Xera`> which is some old crappy driver
<dyingofrobbery> isnt wine the directx emulator?
<`Xera`> wine is not an emulator
<`Xera`> :p
<dyingofrobbery> whatever
<`Xera`> it ports the Windows API (AFAIK)
<dyingofrobbery> ill start resorting to just referencing by just function
#kubuntu 2007-08-04
<dyingofrobbery> ality
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Why not install the ATI binaries?
<lockd> Lots of windows games actually use OpenGL, those generally work really well
<jhutchins> dyingofrobbery: Yes, wine is the program that allows you to run windows programs.
<`Xera`> jhutchins, because I don't have internet access in Kubuntu :|
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Why not?
<`Xera`> Because I'm using a SpeedTouch 330 USB modem
<`Xera`> which Feisty doesn't get on well with
<`Xera`> it worked in Dapper
<`Xera`> and worked with 'neogui' in Feisty but I reinstalled Kubuntu and now can't locate it
<`Xera`> :/
<jhutchins> !find neogui
<ubotu> Package/file neogui does not exist in feisty
<`Xera`> it was some seperate thing
<`Xera`> not a package
<`Xera`> I tried https://launchpad.net/usb-adsl-modem-manager also
<`Xera`> but it hangs at synchronized
<lockd> `Xera`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUsbAdsl
<`Xera`> I saw
<`Xera`> doesn't really help
<`Xera`> I have no idea what they're talking about
<`Xera`> I have the firmware
<lockd> `Xera`: neogui is there.. as well as ubuneo
<hipparcos> hi
<`Xera`> oh
<`Xera`> thanks
<lockd> `Xera`: heh, foreign site, but at least there's debs
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Looks like the gist of the page is that they're working to incorporate USB modems in the main configuration, they know it's a mess and they're working on it.
<jhutchins> `Xera`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeedTouch
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Check out the "existing pages" links.
<`Xera`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo
<`Xera`> basically that's what I've done
<`Xera`> and it says "Time out getting so and so packets"
<`Xera`> I'll find the part in the syslog
<`Xera`> hang on
<jhutchins> `Xera`: This looks pretty thorough: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch
<`Xera`> that is EXACTLY what I've tried :P
<dyingofrobbery> after ive downloaded wine
<dyingofrobbery> what do i do?
<jhutchins> dyingofrobbery: Delete it.
<`Xera`> sudo apt-get install wine
<`Xera`> winecfg
<`Xera`> :|
<jhutchins> dyingofrobbery: Install it from the repositories.
<dyingofrobbery> how do i run it?
<Associat0r> why is koffice not default?
<jhutchins> dyingofrobbery: You do not want to "run" the files you downloaded.
<jhutchins> dyingofrobbery: You need to install it through the apt system, then run winecfg (from a console or alt-f2).
<`Xera`> dyingofrobbery, wine iamanexe.exe
<dyingofrobbery> do ui just now go get my windows app and run it?
<jhutchins> Maybe when he said he downloaded it, he meant that he installed it.
<jhutchins> dyingofrobbery: It should create associations for exe files, but it's best to test it by doing wine <path to exe>
<`Xera`> ah this is the error
<`Xera`> Time out waiting for PADO packets
<jhutchins> Associat0r: Because although it's bloated, openoffice has more of the features people expect.
<Associat0r> like?
<jhutchins> `Xera`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch
<geo88> jhutchins : do you think KOffice 2 will be up to the task ?
<jhutchins> Gah!  Bad pastebuffer!
<`Xera`> lol
<jhutchins> http://rsc.anu.edu.au/General/linux_ppp/ANU-PPP-HOWTO-4.html
<geo88> as in, to replace ooo ?
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Also check the ppp howto on tldp.org
<jhutchins> geo88: I think it has some shortcomings, particularly in the spreadsheet.
<jhutchins> geo88: It will continue to be an option, but for now oo has the limelight.
<jhutchins> Time to feed horses, later all.
<noaXess_second> i'm now on another machine, with a nvidia geforce fs 5900 ultra, with dualhead, one vga and one dvi..
<geo88> see ya :)
<noaXess_second> lspci | grep VGA will return only one card.. is this normal?
<noaXess_second> how do i kinow, which driver is installed for my nvidia?
<`Xera`> The document or page you requested could not be found. Here are some pages on the Linux Documentation Project site that may help you:
<`Xera`> :|
<`Xera`> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/PPP-HOWTO.html
<Associat0r> btw I am running kubuntu in vmware and the windows update speed seems very slow is that the same when you run it nativly
<Associat0r> I mean when you resize a window you can really see it built up
<lockd> no, it will always be slower under VMware/etc
<runlevelten> Associat0r: things will be hugely impacted by running in a vm.
<lockd> Associat0r: but if it's still a bit slow, you can use Equinox DE or another 'light' desktop
<noaXess_second> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Associat0r> is X the culprit?
<spartan01> when using telnet, is : used to flag port numbers?
<Associat0r> lockd
<`Xera`> I'm gonna go try neogui
<`Xera`> and prey that it works
<Associat0r> I mean in general for why it is slow
<`Xera`> back soon
<dyingofrobbery> is it hard to use a windows installer in wine?
<lockd> Associat0r: try running a 'twm' instead of kde, and see for yourself
<lockd> Associat0r: but emulator does slow things down, it's probably the biggest culprit
<spartan01> when using telnet, is : used to flag port numbers?
<Associat0r> ok
<lockd> dyingofrobbery: it can be, but usually actually running the program can cause problems
<Associat0r> or is it because of the UI running in user space?
<lockd> Associat0r: the entire emulator runs in user space - UI always does, regardless
<blekos> hi, i try to install synce in ubuntu but i get the error desktop integration requested but D-Bus could not be found
<runlevelten> dyingofrobbery: not generally. It can be sometimes.
<Associat0r> yes I know
<blekos> what is D-Bus?
<ubuntu> I'm having a problem, I installed Kubuntu, then to uninstall it, I deleted the partitions, yet then a grub> menu came up that wouldn't let =me access my Windows partitions, yet I went to Ubuntu irc and told me to use root (hd0,0) enter chainloader +1 enter boot enter to load to windows, which worked, yet now when I boot up my pc I only see "Grub _" (With the underscore blinking), and I can't enter in commands. Does anyone know how to
<ubuntu> uninstall Grub?
<runlevelten> blekos: DBus is a means by which processes and apps can communicate withe each other
<runlevelten> *with
<Associat0r> but I mean windows in vmware updates very fast
<blekos> and how can i enable it?
<ubuntu> anyone knoe how to disable Grub to boot?
<hsatera> how do i remove kubuntu and leave only gnome installed?
<i> hi
<ubuntu> hsatera: install ubuntu? lol
<runlevelten> part
<lockd> hsatera: you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<hsatera> ubuntu yes
<hsatera> kubuntu also
<hsatera> i want to remove all kde applications
<hsatera> at once
<ubuntu> Does anyone have experience with Grub?
<hsatera> lockd, is there a way?
<lockd> hsatera: yes, lemme see
<lockd> hsatera: sudo apt-get autoremove application
<ubuntu> Does anyone have experience with Grub?
<lockd> hsatera: where application, in this case, is kubuntu-desktop
<hsatera> ok
<slougi> ubuntu: just ask the question
<hsatera> :D
<ubuntu> kk, well, I want to disable it from boot
<ubuntu> ing
<hsatera> try /boot/grub
<slougi> ubuntu: what do you mean exactly?
<hsatera> u can try google, as always
<hsatera> http://www.google.com.br/search?q=how+to+disable+grub+boot&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<ubuntu> It used to give me a menu (press tab to see mjore commands and such), but know when I boot, I just see "Grub _", that's it, and it won't accept commands
<slougi> ubuntu: but it still works?
<CensorBard> Anyone having trouble with package nvidia-glx?
<ubuntu> I think I got disconnected, anyone know how to disable grub?
<sfire> disable grub?
<slougi> ubuntu: once again, what exactly do you want to achieve?
<x_link> Hi.
<x_link> When I run sudo aptitude update it always get stuck with the repo:
<x_link> deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ feisty-seveas all
<ubuntu> well, it's booting before ubuntu or windows, and it won't let me go past it
<x_link> Why is that?
<slougi> ubuntu: basically, it gets stuck?
<slougi> ubuntu: you cannot just uninstall/disable grub, as it's a bootloader. you will need to install some other bootloader on top of it.
<x_link> Could somebody please help?
<dyingofrobbery> if you try and install a number of linux distros. one will eventually work i think
<lockd> is aptitude better than apt-get if i'm just going to use it for command line?
<dyingofrobbery> if you try and install a number of linux distros. one will eventually work i think
<Sanne> x_link: seems to be down, I can't reach http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ in a browser.
<ubuntu> I wish to access my Windows OS's, yet, when I boot up my pc, (I belive because I deleted kubuntu in windows)
<dyingofrobbery> my computers freeze when i try and install some distros of linux, and eventually one of them works
<ubuntu> I would see the Grub menu, but now, all I see is "Grub _" and I can't enter commands
<x_link> Sanne: Ahh ok.
<x_link> Sanne: Cause I had to add that repo to be able to download a program.
<x_link> I have that program now, so can I remove it or what?
<slougi> ubuntu: i am not too familiar with windows, but as far as i know running fdisk /mbr will reinstall the windows bootloader. i am not sure how to get a windows "shell" though if you are unable to boot it, maybe from the install disk.
<`Xera`> YES
<`Xera`> neogui worked
<ubuntu> before I would enter root (hd0,0) | chainloader +1 | boot
<x_link> Is it possible to install/run .deb files in Kubuntu?
<Sanne> x_link: which program? Maybe medibuntu has it? http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<x_link> mplayer or vlc.
<lockd> x_link: yes, that's the preferred package type
<x_link> I don't remember which program it was.
<Sanne> x_link: both should be in the official repositories
<x_link> lockd: Okej, cause I just installed LimeWire but it doesn't load.
<slougi> difficult to help that guy as he keeps dropping :/
<x_link> Sanne: Then it was something else.
<x_link> lockd: Do you know anything about that?
<lockd> x_link: you have sun java installed?
<x_link> sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<x_link> sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<lockd> x_link: fairly sure it doesn't like GNU Classpath/gcj
<slougi> ubuntu: grub is probably trying to load its config file from a partition that no longer exists. (you said you removed kubuntu). did you get my previous message?
<x_link> It worked when I used Debian a week ago.
<Sanne> x_link: bookmark this medibuntu link anyway, they got nice stuff, maybe someday you want something from there.
<ubuntu> no
<slougi> ubuntu: i am not too familiar with windows, but as far as i know running fdisk /mbr will reinstall the windows bootloader. i am not sure how to get a windows "shell" though if you are unable to boot it, maybe from the install disk.
<x_link> Sanne: I will add it to my sources.list now.
<x_link> Sanne: Which repo was it btw?
<x_link> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<x_link> Right?
<Sanne> x_link: look here for instructions how to add: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<Sanne> yup :)
<x_link> Sanne: Shouldn't I just add it and save it?
<ubuntu> another problem: I think my cd drive is malfunctioning,
<ubuntu> (it just stoped booting from the cd
<Sanne> x_link: no, that link is the website. The repository has a different url, it's in the instructions what to add.
<ubuntu> ) The grub menu appeared AFTER I deleted my Kubuntu partitions
<Associat0r> how can I play midi files?
<slougi> ubuntu: do you mean the grub shell? where you can write commands?
<x_link> Sanne: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free
<x_link> =)
<ubuntu> yes
<slougi> ubuntu: right, that sounds about right. then it just broke?
<Sanne> x_link: seems so :)
<x_link> Sanne: sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu> it appears to look like command prompt, | yet again, all that NOW loads, is "Grub _", and I can't enter commands
<x_link> That doesn't work.
<slougi> ubuntu: yes but _something_ must have broken it if it was working before. in any case, either reinstall kubuntu to get a proper bootloader setup again, or find some way to run the windows fdisk
<slougi> ubuntu: or reinstall windows
<x_link> Sanne: I just  put that repo in my sources.list. But I need a key now. I tried the key on the link but it doesn't work.
<Sanne> x_link: with wget starts a new line, I would think.
<Sanne> x_link: try just the wget line
<x_link> Nix
<x_link> Didn't work.
<Sanne> x_link: what's the error? pastebin please if several lines.
<ubuntu> I'm sorda stuck though, my cd drive is broken, so I can't reinstall windows, or run fixmbr
<slougi> ubuntu: right, that complicates matters :) what system are you using at the moment? same computer?
<ubuntu> when I did get the grub menu, I entered root (hd0,0) | chainloader +1 | boot
<ubuntu> no, I'm running Kubunto of a live cd off a different computer
<x_link> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32427/
<slougi> ubuntu: right, not sure what to tell you. basically as far as i can tell/guess your boot loader is hosed so you can't get a system up fmon your harddrive, and your cd drive being broken means you cannot fix it from a live cd. if you want to get adventurous you could try some of the linux rescue floppies
<Sanne> x_link: what happens if you run spt-get update before trying that line?
<slougi> from*
<Sanne> sorry, apt-get
<ubuntu> dun dun dun
<ubuntu> where would I get those?
<x_link> Sanne: What?
<slougi> ubuntu: i haven't used one of those in ages, hold on a sec
<x_link> Sanne: Before adding the repo you mean?
<sylar> wenas alguien habla espaol????
<Sanne> x_link: no, after adding the repo, before trying the wget line? As line 4 suggests? Would that help?
<lockd> best way would be to get another cd drive
<x_link> hrmm
<x_link> Sanne: I will remove the repo now.
<x_link> To try
<ubuntu> Oh crap- no floppy drive, BUT, I do have a fdlash drive, wait couldn't I just create a bootable Kubuntu?
<ubuntu> I have the cds
<lockd> ubuntu: IF your bios supports it
<slougi> ubuntu: i don't have any experience with boots off of flash drives
<x_link> Sanne: I don't see anything on line 4?
<ubuntu> :-/, I'm not sure, but It's a pretty new board
<Sanne> x_link: I mean here, line 4 suggests apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32427/
<ubuntu> wouldn't I just copy the files from the iso to the flash drive?
<slougi> ubuntu: afaik there is some special magic needed to make it actually bootable
<slougi> ubuntu: you could try this for example: http://flashlinux.org.uk/
<lockd> setting the bios to boot from usb drives is required
<x_link> Sanne: Why should I run apt-get update when I don't have that repo there?
<x_link> No need.
<x_link> I just did that, it went like it's supposed to.
<x_link> Sanne: I removed that repo --> sudo aptitude update.
<x_link> Nothing special.
<x_link> Sanne: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<x_link> sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<x_link> Isn't that what I need to run java programs?
<Sanne> x_link: I didn't tell you to remove the repo ;). I meant: add the repo, update, do the wget line for the key (not sure if that helps).
<x_link> Sanne: I already did that, didn't work like I said.
<x_link> hehe =)
<x_link> Sanne: Forget about that repo, not that important right now.
<Sanne> x_link: I'm a bit lost then... heh. Well, if you don't need that repo right now, try again later maybe?
<Sanne> right :)
<x_link> Sure, I will try again.
<x_link> I need to fix this java thing first =/
<x_link> sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<x_link> sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<x_link> That is all I need right?
<Sanne> I check
<lockd> I just ran kubuntu gutsy in vmware.. right now, kdesu is failing and saying "incorrect password".. works with regular old sudo
<x_link> Cause I installed LimeWire, when I click on it then it starts to load. But after a short while it just stops and dissapears.
<x_link> Does anybody here use LimeWire?
<Soulwarp> hokay i have a question
<ubuntu> it's probibly in the task-bar
<Soulwarp> how can i control my volume?
<lockd> "su returned with an error".. is there a way to configure kdesu to use sudo instead of try to su?
<Soulwarp> i looked all over
<Sanne> x_link: ah, the bot knows...
<lockd> or is it futile, and should I replace kdesu with plain old sudo?
<Sanne> !java | x_link
<ubotu> x_link: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<x_link> hrmm
<ubuntu> or limewire is running, yet not showing?, I've had that proiblem with windows, open up the task-manager equilevent to Linux, and end limewire
<Soulwarp> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Soulwarp> aha ty bot
<Sanne> x_link: installing sun-java5-plugin should pull all the others automatically, including the jre
<Soulwarp> !volume
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x_link> Sanne: I already installed sun-java5-jre
<noaXess> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<x_link> I will try with java6 now
<x_link> Doesn't work.
<ubuntu> I'm going to install another CD drive, I can't find my flash drive, wish m,e luck...
<slougi> luck
<Soulwarp> can anyone tell me how i can adjust my volume?
<lockd> PLEASE.. could someone add the super-user-command to the KDE configurations?
<lockd> it seems to still think the proper command is su!
<x_link> So nobody is using LimeWire here?
<lockd> if this remains ignored, I WILL refrain from using kubuntu
<Soulwarp> have you tryed sudo?
<jcs7778> Hello! does any one have any ideas on how to mount a second ext3 partitiion so that normal users can write to it?
<Sanne> jcs7778: IIRC, I just changed the permissions of the mount point for mine.
<`Xera`> What's the command to reconfigure X?
<`Xera`> dpkg -re-configure xorg or something
<lockd> hmm, sudo itself does not work!
<lockd> i wondered, when it couldn't handle a program as simple as -cat- or su -i
<Sanne> `Xera`: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (if it's still the same, I'm on dapper)
<lockd> err, sudo -i
<`Xera`> thanks
<Soulwarp> lockd what are you trying to do that requires admin rights?
<lockd> Soulwarp: umm, change /etc/kde3/kdesurc
<lockd> Soulwarp: and edit sudoers without which I can't do anything - chicken and egg problem
<elliott> does anyone know how to install visualisation on amarok?
<lockd> Soulwarp: probably can be solved by old fashioned reboot and chroot, right?
<lockd> Soulwarp: you still there?
<Soulwarp> lockd ubuntu/kubuntu i found is different from slackware and redhat distros and usually doesn't need to change sessions to do root actions
<Soulwarp> i'm not sure what you want to change in the folder
<Webwolf> Hey. Got a question for you guys. I installed the latest closed-source nVidia drivers. Upon trying to restart the X server, it's telling me that the kernel interface that the installer allegedly compiled for me did not exist. Is there any way I can recover from this? (I'm on LiveCD right now.)
<lockd> Soulwarp: yes but changing password does generally need to chroot in
<lockd> Soulwarp: and it is equivalent to slackware, and root password is the only thing I'll trust with chroot's ignoring 'visudo' and 'sudo visudo', etc
<lockd> err, sudo's ignoring
<lockd> not chroot
<Soulwarp> lockd i'm still new to kubuntu and havn't needed to do that yet
<Soulwarp> :S
<lockd> Soulwarp: caused by a bad install, not worth reinstalling though IMO
<Ellipsys> Wooot! Defcon in las vegas!
<Ellipsys> Hey guys.
<Soulwarp> lockd so you are hafving a problem with your password?
<Soulwarp> lockd the root pw is the one you gave when you installed it
<Ellipsys> I'm guessing AmeroK doesn't support iPhone yet, hm?
<uniqum> YO! :)
<elliott> guys does anyone know how to install visualisations onto amarok? i am newby to the Kubuntu OS and would really like to do this
<lockd> Soulwarp: i gave it the password i am trying
<lockd> Soulwarp: i'm going to kill this little problem if it takes a slackware disk.. i seem to be unable to mount my hard disk externally with livecd
<lockd> errm, not live cd, alternate cd (using rescue mode)
<uniqum> help :) says hack chanel :) or coding, programing :) sorry IM RUSS
<Soulwarp> any admins on that can help lockd?
<Soulwarp> i'm not sure what to do
<uniqum> LOL ok
<`Xera`> Ok this is weird
<`Xera`> I've installed fglrx
<`Xera`> but
<`Xera`> when I set x to use fglrx it says no devices found
<lockd> Soulwarp: i'm not sure either, used to know how to do this - ubuntu seems purposefully obfuscated (insane # of devnodes, for instance)
<uniqum> im go russ srever :) bye GGGGGGG
<`Xera`> Anybody know why X says there's no "Device" section for PCI:3:2:0 when I set the driver to fglrx?
<Soulwarp> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<`Xera`> I know how to install it
<Associat0r> what was the default shortcut again to get that taskman thing?
<`Xera`> That's not the problem
<`Xera`> X is the problem
<Soulwarp> have you checked your xorg file?
<`Xera`> yes
<lockd> Soulwarp: got it.. added a password then sudo worked instantly - weird
<`Xera`> I set the driver to fglrx and it reports no device section for PCI:3:2:1 "No devices found"
<Soulwarp> lockd good to hear m8 ;)
<`Xera`> I dunno why it's saying 3:2:1
<`Xera`> It's set to 3:2:0
<Soulwarp> that's odd
<pauljw> Associat0r: ctrl-esc ?
<ubuntu> anyone know how to view NTFS partitions in the Kubuntu live cd?
<Associat0r> thanks I alreadt got it
<`Xera`> sudo mount /dev/partition /mountpoint -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0000
<`Xera`> :)
<Soulwarp> `Xera` how did you install the driver
<`Xera`> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubuntu> mount: mount point /mountpoint does not exist
<`Xera`> sudo mkdir /where/you/want/to/mount/it
<Soulwarp> `Xera` :S this is why i use nvidia lol
<ubuntu> I have 2 NTFS "drives" , yet I don't know there plave (sda1)
<Soulwarp> `Xera`> i could never get my ati card to work right
<`Xera`> well
<`Xera`> it worked before
<ubuntu> same here, I have a X1650 I gave up on it...
<`Xera`> :|
<lockd> kdesu is still the most annoying piece of software ever
<Ellipsys> I have craptastic ATI on this laptop >>;
<tank71> is there a command to see how much bandwidth is currently being used by the server?
<Ellipsys> There's a big long bloody process to get fglrx working for 3d I think
<ubuntu> Is the 8800 GTX series running on Linux yet?
<tatters> Strange things happening, my power failed and PC shutdown when I switched back on in the login screen when I press a key it prints out 7 characters making it impossible to login,however holding the backspace key I can type my login details and it does not add the extra characters, when logged in I have to go to keyboard section and uncheck repeat key else it just keeps printing 7 characters,when I log off the repeat key function re-enables.does that a
<Ellipsys> Let me see if I can dig it up
<`Xera`> it used to work no problems
<`Xera`> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<`Xera`> edit xorg.conf
<`Xera`> to use fglrx
<`Xera`> reboot
<`Xera`> no probs
<tatters> if i press n I get nnnnnnnnnnnnn
<Ellipsys> Hmm...
<ubuntu> isn't there a NTFS mounting utility?
<ubuntu> I've seen it in Ubuntu
<`Xera`> yes
<`Xera`> sudo mount
<`Xera`> :p
<`Xera`> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /windows -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0000
<`Xera`> is what I use
<`Xera`> to mount mine
<ubuntu> oh, windows is what u name it?
<Soulwarp> <`Xera`>try using the autoconfig for the driver
<Soulwarp> sudo aticonfig --initial
<Soulwarp> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<tatters> without proper drivers writing to ntfs is dodgy
<tatters> ntfs-ng I think its called
<`Xera`> tatters: He said mount
<`Xera`> not write
<Ellipsys> bah, have to plug this thing in. BRB
<`Xera`> you can mount ntfs fine
<`Xera`> but writing is dodhy
<`Xera`> dodgy*
<`Xera`> ok Soulwarp
<ubuntu> I open add/remove programs, and searched for that, but couldn't find it, even after running sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu> Mount point windows does not exist..., do I need to use the name of the partition?
<ubuntu> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /Local Disk C: -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0000?
<jhutchins> ubuntu: First, whatever mount point you choose must already exist as a folder/directory.
<`Xera`> nop
<`Xera`> same error
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Second, if it has spaces in the name, you will need to "escape" them with "\", or put quotes around the pathname.
<`Xera`> No device section for PCI:3:2:1
<`Xera`> No devices found
<`Xera`> Why is it using :1?
<Soulwarp> `Xera` :o
<`Xera`> It's set to :0
<`Xera`> god damn this >.>
<Soulwarp> hahaha
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Writing to NTFS is fixed.  See !ntfs-3g
<`Xera`> I know
<ubuntu> the name of the directory I'm mounting 2?
* `Xera` slaps ATI
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Please keep the language children friendly.
<Soulwarp> only thing i can think of is uninstall and reinstall the driver and follow the directions to the t
<`Xera`> Sorry what did I say that is offensive? :|
<tatters> nothing unless ure a religious zealot
<Soulwarp> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Soulwarp> that link is smarter than me
<Soulwarp> ;p
<ubuntu> nvrmind, I got it to work!, thanks 'Xera'!
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Wrathful invocation of the deity's name.
* `Xera` looks up the definition of deity
<`Xera`> hurr
<jhutchins> `Xera`: No biggie, just consider the possibility that there are (polite) children around.
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Still struggling, eh?  Did you get the modem working?
<`Xera`> Since when did children use IRC or let alone join this channel?
<`Xera`> yup
<Soulwarp> im a 25 y/o child at heart!
<`Xera`> modem working
<tatters> ha u ever listened to a childs conversation nowadays,,they turn the air blue
<`Xera`> neogui <3
<jhutchins> W00T!  See, you can do it!
<hijjt> is it just me or do the new ati-drivers 8.39.4 not do widescreen
<tatters> just u
<`Xera`> ati drivers fail
<`Xera`> period
<jhutchins> These are theoretical polite children.  They serve as a reminder to be polite.
<Soulwarp> you'd be surprised how many child gurus are out there
<jhutchins> `Xera`: What's your exact chipset?
<jhutchins> from lspci?
<`Xera`> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)
<`Xera`> that?
<Soulwarp> `Xera`ati never could make good linux drivers
<Soulwarp> `Xera` imo
<jhutchins> `Xera`: No, the video chipset.
<`Xera`> or 03:02.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]  (rev 01)
<hijjt> it gives me a sweet sweet black screen if i run at 1440x900, but works perfectly at the annoyingly ugly 1024x768
<jhutchins> That's it.
<tatters> children are a product of the original sin.not to be trusted
<jhutchins> `Xera`: feisty, right?
<`Xera`> yup
<ubuntu> is there a way to delete something without sending it to the trash?
<`Xera`> it doesn't come with drivers for the card.. I'm using vesa (ew) atm
<`Xera`> ubuntu, shift + del
<ubuntu> file /Windows2/wubi/disks/home.virtual.disk.
<jhutchins> `Xera`: 32 or 64 bit system?
<ubuntu> "could not delete"
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Yeah, known problem, ATI will not release the source under a preferred license.
<Soulwarp> ubuntu do you own it? ;p
<ubuntu> I'm trying to clear up space to install kubuntu
<`Xera`> 32bit
<jhutchins> `Xera`: At least they do release drivers though.
<jhutchins> k
<ubuntu> what?
<Soulwarp> ubuntu the file you are deleting.
<tatters> God smites me with a problem ....... my power failed and PC shutdown when I switched back on in the login screen when I press a key it prints out 7 characters making it impossible to login,however holding the backspace key I can type my login details and it does not add the extra characters, when logged in I have to go to keyboard section and uncheck repeat key else it just keeps printing 7 characters,when I log off the repeat key function re-enables
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Here we go: My ATI Radeon 9200SE video card works perfectly, but Linux doesn?t support the TV output..." so we know it's possible to get it working in Linux.
<ubuntu> I wouldn't think so, it's on a windows partition, I'm in the live-cd Kubuntu
<`Xera`> I don't care about TV out
<`Xera`> it fails anyway
<`Xera`> :P
<Soulwarp> tatters are you sure it's not the keyboard?
<`Xera`> TVs have HORRIBLE resolutions
<ubuntu> 400X500 W00000000000))T
<Soulwarp> tatters try a different one?
<tatters> if I press ctrl/a;t f5 the text comes out fine
<tatters> in a tty it is fine
<`Xera`> jhutchins: fglrx worked fine before I reinstalled Kubuntu
<`Xera`> :(
<Soulwarp> `Xera` maybe you missed a step?
<tatters> only login screen and when logged in, in terminal it works as it should
<`Xera`> nop
<ubuntu> Soulwarp how do I give myself rights do delete a file on a NTFS [artition?
<`Xera`> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubuntu__> hey everyone
<`Xera`> edit xorg.conf
<`Xera`> to use fglrx
<`Xera`> ubuntu: you gotta enable ntfs writing to do that
<jhutchins> Seems there may be a problem with Xorg 7.2 vs 7.1, but: "I use the 9200SE with 3d and I have NO problems.
<jhutchins>  __________________
<jhutchins>  My Baby: P3 866 mHz, 640 mb RAM, ATI Radeon 9200 SE, Hauppauge WinTV Go Plus, TrendNet TEW-424UB, Logitech X-540 Speakers. Couldn't run Windows XP. Runs Ubuntu 7.04 like a dream.
<jhutchins>  Ubuntu Registered User #15339
<adaran> i have a raid-5 array that's unclean, and my boot process hangs. can i assume that that is because it needs to be rebuilt first, or should it boot anyway and reconstruct in the background?
<ubuntu> how do I do so oh almighty Linux god?
<Soulwarp> ubuntu i have no experience for that myself. truthfully i don't think you can. NTSF from a partition is read only i think
<shadowhywind> how i can find out what device my sound card is, if it is using /dev/dsp or /dev/asla or something like that
<Soulwarp> ubuntu i could be wrong
<ubuntu> X_X. with the ntfs configuration utility from the repositories, I can write
<jhutchins> !ntfs-3g | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tatters> hmm I second guess he want to write to ntfs,do I get a prize?
<`Xera`> While I'm here I may aswell ask
<ubuntu> I installed them in ubuntu, but I can't find them in Kubuntu,
<Soulwarp> i learn someting new every day ^_^
<ubuntu> yes
<`Xera`> is there a way to turn off the ugly anti alias in firefox?
<tatters> egh
<Soulwarp> im a nub
<jhutchins> `Xera`: What happens when you use the ati driver?
<ubuntu> how do I enable the universe repository>?
<tatters> we all nubs as u pt it
<`Xera`> you mean the official one?
<jhutchins> !fixfonts | xera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixfonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Soulwarp> well that's why we are all here :P
<jhutchins> bah.
<noaXess_kubuntu> where to set a modul to run on boot?
<`Xera`> meh
<`Xera`> set font to arial
<`Xera`> looks better
<`Xera`> I'd prefer Tahoma but it's not on my list :(
<jhutchins> `Xera`: There should be an "ati" driver, you should be able to run that instead of "vesa" or "fglrx"
<`Xera`> ooh
<`Xera`> yeah
<`Xera`> ok
<`Xera`> brb
<jhutchins> !fonts | xera
<ubotu> xera: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<`Xera`> I know how to install fonts XD
<tatters> comiwd
<`Xera`> I installed Tahoma
<`Xera`> for Steam
<`Xera`> but it's not showing up in the firefox font list
<`Xera`> anyway
<`Xera`> brb
<tatters> does having many fonts in linux slow it down as it does windows
<Soulwarp> i never was into crazy fonts and havn't tested this theory
<Soulwarp> my guess is no
<tatters> fonts need caching me thinks that why iot slows system down ,,loaded at startup
<jhutchins> Doesn't seem to as much.
<jhutchins> There's also the question on running xfs vs. loading the fonts directly.
<jhutchins> I've considered doing a central xfs on the fastest desktop and having the others use it so we all have the same fonts.
<`Xera`> ok
* jhutchins is a font junkie.
<`Xera`> that works
<`Xera`> but
<jhutchins> !
<`Xera`> it runs a lot slower
<`Xera`> a LOT
<`Xera`> switching channels in Konversation sorta wipes in
<`Xera`> :|
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Ok, have a look at this: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<Soulwarp> using mesa or fglx?
<`Xera`> ati
<`Xera`> :v
<jhutchins> Soulwarp: native ati driver.
<`Xera`> ok jhutchins
<jhutchins> `Xera`: There are known problems with the non-mobile version of the 9200.  It's not clear whether it's fixed yet.
<`Xera`> I'm using 9250
<`Xera`> :|
<`Xera`> same thing?
* `Xera` isn't a hardware person
<tatters> anyone here use TV-out only on desktop?
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Think I've got it:
<`Xera`> You do?
<`Xera`> Tell me D:
<jhutchins> `Xera`: It's an agp card, isn't it?
<`Xera`> PCI
<`Xera`> :|
<jhutchins> Augh.  Try this anyway: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32432/
<`Xera`> ok
<jhutchins> Also try commenting out Option "UseFBDev" "true"
<DaSkreech> Is there any Succesor to Korroa ?
<tatters> never had a ATI card the tv-out on them I think I read  can be hacked to do vga to scart
<`Xera`> wtf.. this is weird
<`Xera`> jhutchins: I ran sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx; sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri from that tutorial you gave me
<`Xera`> now I'm trying to remove the installed packages
<`Xera`> The following extra packages will be installed:
<`Xera`>   kcontrol kdebase-bin kdebase-kio-plugins kdesktop kdm kfind konqueror
<`Xera`> O.o
<`Xera`> The following packages will be REMOVED
<`Xera`>   kubuntu-desktop libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx xorg
<jhutchins> Those are all good.
<`Xera`> lolololol
<`Xera`> it wants to remove my xorg
<`Xera`> D:
<tatters> yours is not to wonder why your is to do or die
<`Xera`> all I want to do is remove the two packages that I installed
<jhutchins> `Xera`: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/114520
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Also try disabling "load dri" from the modules section.
<tatters> thats like saying "all I want to do is touch the sky"
<`Xera`> wait wait you're confusing me
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Also this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446462&page=2
<`Xera`> thst tutorial you posted
<`Xera`> I ran
<jhutchins> Sorry, I gotta leave you with that for now.
<`Xera`> noo
<`Xera`> 5 more minutes
<`Xera`> I think I broke something
<`Xera`> :|
<`Xera`> I ran sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx; sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<`Xera`> from that tut you gave me
<`Xera`> and now when I try and remove the 2 packages
<`Xera`> it wants to remove xorg
<`Xera`> ;_;
<jhutchins> It looks like it's going to reinstall xorg - that's not bad.
<`Xera`> The following extra packages will be installed:
<`Xera`>   kcontrol kdebase-bin kdebase-kio-plugins kdesktop kdm kfind konqueror
<`Xera`>   libgl1-mesa-swx11 libglu1-mesa mesa-utils
<`Xera`> The following packages will be REMOVED
<`Xera`>   kubuntu-desktop libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx xorg
<`Xera`> not reinstalling xorg :|
<jhutchins> that is strange, isn't it.
<tatters> Kubuntu-desktop is a meta package me thinks nothing to worry about
<jhutchins> start using aptitude when you install stuff, btw, it tracks dependencies better.
<jhutchins> try the steps one at a time.
<`Xera`> which steps?
<jhutchins> tatters: xorg is though.
<`Xera`> you've given my like 5 links
<jhutchins> the remove, then the install.
<`Xera`> you're confusing me
<`Xera`> :|
<`Xera`> D:
<jhutchins> Yeah, they're all references to read through fo rhtings to try.
<`Xera`> ok
<`Xera`> but
<`Xera`> it wants to remove xorg
<`Xera`> :(
<tatters> aw cmon who needs xorg nowadays anyway
<jhutchins> if you just remove the driver, it wants to remvoe xorg?
<tatters> :/
<`Xera`> I tried to remove libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx
<`Xera`> which I installed
<`Xera`> from that tutorial
<`Xera`> but
<jhutchins> tatters: Can you help him step through this a bit?  He has a radeon 9200 which is a problem in feisty.
<`Xera`> if I do that
<`Xera`> it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx xorg
<`Xera`> :|
<jhutchins> try 'em one at a time.
<tatters> sorry I am complete noob
<`Xera`> both try and remove xorg
<`Xera`> and kubuntu-desktop
<`Xera`> meh
<jhutchins> yeah, don't worry about the desktop thing, but xorg may be a problem.
<jhutchins> what happens if you say yes/
<jhutchins> ?
<`Xera`> is it safe to just leave those two packages in?
<`Xera`> if I say yes
<`Xera`> I'm guessing
<`Xera`> it removes xorg
<`Xera`> :v
<jhutchins> 'cause if it's really removing xorg, then it's going to remove a LOT more packages, and it's going to ask before it does that.
<tatters> can you fix in terminal if poo poo
<`Xera`> and I really do not want to find out
<jhutchins> irssi is the command line client.
<`Xera`> can I just leave libgl1-mesa-dri & libgl1-mesa-glx installed?
<jhutchins> `Xera`: Don't worry, if it's really going to remove xorg, you'l get a chance to stop it.
<jhutchins> `Xera`: I think you can, but I don't have a 9250.
<`Xera`> ok I'll trust you on this one
<`Xera`> >.>
<`Xera`> it's dling kdesktop etc
<`Xera`> O.o
<jhutchins> Interesting.
<`Xera`> this is scary
<jhutchins> I really do need to get, wife is waiting for dinner.  (Not a good thing.)
<tatters> and all this is to fix or do what exactly
<`Xera`> lol
<`Xera`> ok
<`Xera`> :|
<tatters> I lost the plot
<`Xera`> same
<jhutchins> Sorry, man, look through the links I gave you, see if you can.  It might just be we need an update of the driver.
<`Xera`> ok
<`Xera`> well
<`Xera`> I'll leave these libgl1 thingies installed
<`Xera`> and look at the links
<hsatera> anyone who can install tapioca(google talk in linux with voice) and teaches me wins a candy
<tatters> I probably reinstall my os twice or three times a week got it down to a fine art, in fact if I go a week without reinstalling I get withdrawl symptoms
<`Xera`> lol
<`Xera`> I reinstalled 4 times yesterday
<`Xera`> :|
<tatters> then u obviously a guru in my books :)
<`Xera`> lol
<tatters> I am V close to reinstalling due to keyboard repeatedly
<tatters> messing up
<`Xera`> wow
<`Xera`> glxgears runs fine
<`Xera`> with the ati driver
<`Xera`> :)
<`Xera`> 12650 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2529.962 FPS
<`Xera`> 39390 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7877.992 FPS
<`Xera`> :O
<`Xera`> 7000 FPS?!
<DaSkreech> hi Karti
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Hello
<tatters> 20978 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4195.469 FPS   :(
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
<Karti> DaSkreech: Hi ;)
<DaSkreech> How are ya?
<Karti> ahh can't sleep!
<Karti> but tired
<Karti> DaSkreech: You?
<`Xera`> tatters: pwnt
<`Xera`> :3
<tatters> still running compiz on kubuntu gusty as well as glxgears gunna make it worse
<DaSkreech> Karti: So the same
<tatters> nvidia fx5200 :(
<DaSkreech> Karti: I need drugs
<DaSkreech> Or cocoa! :)
<tatters> 128mb
<Karti> lol
<tatters> cheap card
<tatters> <-- dont play games anymore
<Karti> could be worse....my connection could be down....
<khaije1> !dbus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tatters> is a self healing OS a reality?
<kriscv> I was clicking to get rid of a screen on my desktop and i lost my toolbar and my hubby isn't home to fix it how can i get it back?
<tatters> rm /
<`Xera`> tatters: lol
<kriscv> funny
<Karti> right trying that sleep lark again...night all
<`Xera`> uh kriscv
<kriscv> i know rm means remove
<`Xera`> I have no idea how you hid the task bar
<`Xera`> trist ctrl - alt - backspace to restart X?
<`Xera`> tried*
<tatters> Y not say "hey hubby I lost ya toolbar" ?
<kriscv> cause hes at work
<`Xera`> did it come back?
<kriscv> `xera` nope :/
<`Xera`> hmm
<`Xera`> mean taskbar
<`Xera`> >:(
<rrbiz> anyone capture video from linux here ?
<`Xera`> try clicking where you clicked before
<`Xera`> :|
<kriscv> iknow :( i'm trying to look up stuff about my daughter and i have to toggle throught w/ alt tab
<tatters> I got webcam and  anologue
<tatters> tv card
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<`Xera`> hmm
<`Xera`> gimmie a sec
<kriscv> it used to hide and i tried to find it but didn't know if there was a setting or something i could look for
<kriscv> *nod* thanks
<contrast83> I'm trying to get a script to exit if it's not run as root and i'm having some problems. Could someone give me some help?
<`Xera`> hmm
<`Xera`> try moving your mouse to the very bottom of the screen
<`Xera`> see if it pops up
<kriscv> nope and i tried (r) clicking to get the menu up and it only gives me basic background info
<kriscv> i have tried pulling from the bottom sides etc etc
<`Xera`> hmm
<tatters> can u recover customised toolbars?
<kriscv> i don't know where to look
<tatters> me thinks not
<`Xera`> tried google or the wiki?
<`Xera`> I'm stumped
<kriscv> no your being very helpfull
<`Xera`> well
<`Xera`> not really
<`Xera`> it hasn't come back
<`Xera`> :P
<kriscv> hehe true but atleast you are trying to help :P
<`Xera`> :)
<contrast83> I came in late... What's kriscv trying to do?
<`Xera`> her taskbar poofed
<`Xera`> and won't come back
<tatters> pity u did not take a screenshot of it so we could know what u looking for
<contrast83> Alt+F2 -> kicker -> Enter?
<koyote> now I can't sync a palm device
<koyote> actually, I can't even configure it
<kriscv> ya know the bar w/ the start at it :P
<`Xera`> try what contrast83 said
<tatters> make a new bar add the menu  button
<contrast83> kriscv: You have two panels, and only one of them's missing?
<tatters> recreate it
<contrast83> Did they already try clicking at the left/right edges of the screen where the panel should be, and moving the mouse to all corners of the screen?
<kriscv> yup
<contrast83> kriscv: What happened when you did Run command -> kicker ?
<kriscv> i went to config desktop and went to behav. then did menu bar at top of screen and clicked menu bar just to be able to get anything
<contrast83> (Right-click on the desktop or Alt+F2 to bring up the Run dialog?
<aTrain> anyoen have problems with nvida 7400 to-go card and beryl?
<kriscv> ok it brought up a box
<contrast83> ?
<kriscv> run command box
<kriscv> enter the name of the application you want to run or the url u want to view
<contrast83> kriscv: now type "kicker &" in there, no quotes, and hit enter
<koyote> okay, kpilot can't find the palm. usb sees it, so this may be a permissions issue, but what is the device?
<contrast83> koyote: Can you see it in /media ?
<kriscv> didn't do anything
<contrast83> kriscv: Ok, do this... Run command again, "kcontrol" -> Desktop -> Panels
<tatters> set the controls for the heart of the sun
<contrast83> kriscv: That'll let you reconfigure the panels, and if you're not sure what you should set them to, just hit Defaults and Apply and that'll get it back to normal
<koyote> nope
<koyote> what's in media doesn't change when I plug the palm in
<contrast83> koyote: Did the pop-up dialog come up when you plugged it in?
<kriscv> omg you guys are life savers thank you so much
<contrast83> kriscv: That got it?
<kriscv> yes thank you so much
<tatters> wd you
<contrast83> np :-)
<koyote> no, I started kpilot manuall
<koyote> manually
<kriscv> ya'll have a good night and thank you for being so helpful to the dumb blonde mom
<contrast83> koyote: sorry, not too sure on that one. i have no experience with that palms :-\
<tatters> dumb blond my ass it was a dude
<contrast83> lol
<koyote> let me chack the device stuff
<`Xera`> tatters: lol
<contrast83> "those linux geeks never get laid. they'll be extra quick to help if i pretend to be a girl."
<`Xera`> xD
<tatters> lol
<shiv_j> How do I get icons on the desktop for Computer and Home and recycle bin?
<contrast83> so does anyone here know how to get a script to exit if it's not run as root?
<`Xera`> she sounded pretty convincing if you ask me
<tatters> tatters AKA as melony
<contrast83> shiv_j: just drag and drop from Konqueror whatever you want to make a link to onto the desktop
<Tomi-idle> amarok 2.0 gonna be soon on kde4 packages
<Tomi-idle> ?
<adenicio> good night everyone.im lookin to conect linux on windows tru the parralel cable.do i have to install just samba or theres more?
<Tomi-idle> i've not liked the resource hogginess of amarok thus far. hope they fix it for kde4
<Tomi-idle> nite adaptr
<Tomi-idle> adanicio even
<contrast83> Tomi-idle: Qt4's supposed to be a lot better on resources, so i'm sure that'll help some
<tatters> surely u mean bi parralell cable ?
<contrast83> kinda weird that Qt4's supposedly less system-intensive even though it has all this extra eye-candy
<Tomi-idle> contrast83: hopefully so. amarok has been unusable with 10k+ databeses so far compared to audacious
<Tomi-idle> 5% cpu usage on 3700+ is unacceptable
<contrast83> ??? I've got around 12k mp3's and it zips along for me
<adenicio> tatters: mmm i tink its the ftp cable
<adenicio> for some words i know only in french
<Tomi-idle> dunno. i've not had luck with my machine or friends' machines with sql lite
<tatters> what u runnin 8 bit paper tape and teletype?
<adenicio> tatters: lol
<freenot> hi all, did an upgrade => feisty on kubuntu, now sound is gone, ran soundconf, card is there and set, what should i do next?
<contrast83> freenot: don't know that one off-hand, but if no one else here can help you, have a look on the forums. i'm pretty sure i remember seeing several threads with that exact problem
<freenot> contrast83: k, cheers
<contrast83> Tomi-idle: Amarok's back and forth between 0-6% user for me right now, with a 50 song playlist loaded... doesn't really seem to be affecting performance though
<ardchoille> How do I get the bookmarks in the konqueror web browser to not show up in the konqueror file manager? I"m using a different profile for each but that doesn't seem to seperate the bookmarks.
<contrast83> wow. jumps way up when it changes songs though. never noticed that ~60% :-O
<aTrain> is there a good place to go to see if a Nvida 7400 to-go video card will work with beryl...haveing some problems and cant find the answer.
<contrast83> aTrain: i'm guessing you already googled "nvidia 7400 beryl"
<contrast83> ?
<aTrain> lol yea :(
<contrast83> heh, sorry. have to ask. :-P
<aTrain> i get a white terminal when it loads
<contrast83> ohh... :-\
<aTrain> hehe least someone noticed
<contrast83> white screen of death? you can rotate the cube but everything's white?
<adydas> This was a wicked helpfull site for me
<aTrain> yea it rotates...oh and one other thing...i lose the minimize maximize and close buttons
<adydas> with kubunut and a Nvida card and beryl
<adydas> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<contrast83> aTrain: umm... so is everything white, as in you can't see *anything* unless you're rotating the cube?
<adenicio> good night everyone.im lookin to conect linux on windows tru the ftp cable.do i have to install just samba or theres more?
<contrast83> adenicio: you mean a crossover cable?
<aTrain> no i can see everything but i get a white terminal window and no topbar on windows
<contrast83> (crossover = ethernet cable made for connecting two computers directly with no router or switch between them)
<adenicio> contrast83: oh is that wa u does call them
<contrast83> white terminal window? not sure what you're talking about, but if you can see everything and you can rotate the cube, it *will* work with your card
<contrast83> adenicio: yeah... not sure how to do what you're trying to do though, but you'll probably get better results calling it that. ;-)
<aTrain> well thats good to know
<contrast83> aTrain: give me one second....
<aTrain> np
<aTrain> im in class so i got time to kill :)
<adenicio> contrast83: yes .i just want to conect my pc to another who's on windows that we can shared files
<adydas> Can anyone suggest a good mp3 streaming server
<adydas> site for setup
<adenicio> contrast83: do i only have to install samba or there are more to install?
<contrast83> FusioBot: To fix your beryl/compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an nVidia graphics card, run  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 , then restart !X.
<adydas> ive found icecast but i cant find decent suppport to get it going
<contrast83> aTrain: there you go
<aTrain> awsome thanks!
<contrast83> adenicio: i would imagine samba's all you need. can't say for sure though
<contrast83> adenicio: and i *think* since you're not using a router, you'll want to set the network as "ad-hoc" instead of managed, but i'm not sure
<contrast83> np
<`Xera`> Weird
<`Xera`> When I run CS 1.6 in Wine my monitor says "Cannot display this video mode"
<`Xera`> I set CS to use 1024x768
<`Xera`> which my monitor supports
<contrast83> hmm
<contrast83> try running in a virtual desktop, or set CS to windowed maybe?
<`Xera`> I'll try windowed
<aTrain> constrast83 trying it now...thanks for the help!
<contrast83> np, good luck
<underdog5004> A while ago, I set up my server to do sync-backups with rdiff-backup. I remember having to edit a file on my desktop computer (the origin of the copys) so that the user I created would only be able to login, and run rdiff-backup. Now, I'm trying to use the script I made under a different user name, but it doesn't work. I think I need to re-edit that file, but I can't remember what it's called. Does anyone have a clue
<underdog5004> as to what I'm talking about? ha ha.
<Ange|us> hello, can someone tell me if i need to install something for kubuntu to read my mobile's memory card?
<Ange|us> im using a card reader, i tried my digital camera's memory card in it and it worked, i tried the mobile's memory card in it and it didnt work
<contrast83> underdog5004: i'm sure you already thought of this, but did you try logging in as the original user that ran the script and just running history?
<underdog5004> contrast83, no...I didn't realize that history was a command...
<underdog5004> h/o
<contrast83> k
<VARGUX> Angelus.... can you maks a search in google, for this topic?
<underdog5004> contrast83, I don't know why the tutorial had me create a whole new user just for the simple task of backing up...is this a standard?
* underdog5004 runs his script
<aTrain> omg man I think you fixed it!
<Ange|us> no dude cause im new to linux and i dont know if i need to install any packages for the card reader to read mobile cards
<Tomi-idle> jackie chan can do anything :3
<VARGUX> Angelus... wait a sec...
<contrast83> underdog5004: not that i'm aware of, but i always just used mondo for backing up
<underdog5004> hmmm...
<contrast83> aTrain: did you restart X already?
<underdog5004> brb
<contrast83> mondo's a PITA though. i'm looking for a better solution
<Ange|us> ok VARGUX
<contrast83> Ange|us: When you took your camera's card out, did you "properly" eject it? (right-click its icon on the desktop -> Safely remove)
<Ange|us> contrast83, the camera's card work fine in the card reader, the mobile's card doesnt
<mneptok> Ange|us: what format is the phone card? FAT32?
<contrast83> i know. that's why i asked the question ;-)
<Ange|us> the card reader is a usb one
<Ange|us> i dont know mneptok i just got the mobile
<VARGUX> Angelus... check /dev
<VARGUX> Check the /dev directory for any reference to sda*, sdb* etc. Also make sure that the /etc/fstab file has a line similar to this before trying to mount the stick:
<VARGUX> /dev/sda1 /mnt/removable auto umask=0,user,iocharset=iso8859-1,sync,kudzu,codepage=850,noauto,exec,users 0 0
<mneptok> Ange|us: if it's a format Linux can't read ....
<mneptok> VARGUX: please do not paste to the channel
<Assid> err.. anyone here using vmware?
<Assid> once you go to full screen mode
<Assid> how do you come back?
<contrast83> pasting *one* line is off-limits?
<VARGUX> but... if you have a SATA disk (sdaX)... you must change X number
<VARGUX> mneptok.... sorry for paste!
<mneptok> np
<Ange|us> also, i  have another card reader USB too, its like a pendrive but with an opening for the mobile's memcard, and it didnt work, then i tried a normal pen and the normal storage pen worked
<mneptok> contrast83: that wasn't one line
<Ange|us> VARGUX, idont have sata hard disc
<VARGUX> ok
<contrast83> well... one message :-P
<mneptok> contrast83: what if my "one message" is the unabridged contents of Tolstoy's "War and Peace?"
<VARGUX> ...or... try the  lsmod  command to see ig the SCSI modules are loaded.....
<contrast83> not quite a good analogy, but whatever. agree to disagree
<adenicio> WHY CANT I REPLY TO INSTALL OGRAMMES,
<adenicio> WHY CANT I REPLY TO INSTALL OGRAMMES,
<underdog5004> adenicio, because you're writing in caps
<`Xera`> ok well CS 1.6 runs but when I get in game I get 5 FPS
<`Xera`> Slideshow _/
<VARGUX> Angelus
<Ange|us> scsi_mod              142348  4 sg,sd_mod,usb_storage,libata
<Ange|us> tell me
<underdog5004> adenicio, sudo apt-get install program name
<contrast83> underdog5004: i'm not registered :-)
<underdog5004> oh...
<underdog5004> h/o
<underdog5004> well...ha ha, ok
<contrast83> heh
<underdog5004> you read it though, right?
<contrast83> yeah
<VARGUX> ...when you plug your camera.... what hapend?
<underdog5004> k
<Ange|us> it mounts the card
<Ange|us> and i can see everything in it
<contrast83> underdog5004: do you know how to get a script to exit if it's not run as root?
<VARGUX> ok.... and???
<adenicio> underdog5004: its harasing to go in shell to type i perferd just to go in adept and install wa i see
<Ange|us> and i dont plug the camera, i just plug out its memory card and insert it into my USB card reader
<underdog5004> adenicio, try out synaptic
<underdog5004> contrast83, in crontab? just put the username in front of the command
<contrast83> synaptic owns adept, as much as i hate to say it
<Ange|us> VARGUX, then i can get the pictures from it
<adenicio> underdog5004: syn is on kubuntu?
<underdog5004> adenicio, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<contrast83> underdog5004: no, i mean in the script itself
<underdog5004> contrast83, no...it's a user bias-free script
<underdog5004> no relative links, etc
<VARGUX> mmm.... you "must" copy/paste your image manually........ xD
<underdog5004> want a gander?
<contrast83> underdog5004: no no, different subject. something *i'm* trying to do :-)
<Ange|us> yes
<underdog5004> contrast83, oh, haha
<contrast83> sorry, should've clarified there. heh
<contrast83> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32437/
<underdog5004> you might try su - username...but you can't automate it like that
<Ange|us> or theres an option on the right click to download the picture from the memcard with a prog
<underdog5004> you'll have to be there to input a password
<adenicio> underdog5004: it keep giving me dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<VARGUX> ...... exist this option?....
<underdog5004> adenicio, so have you?
<contrast83> i know... i'm just writing a script that's gonna make a bunch of calls to apt-get and such, and i want it to exit if it's not run with the sudo prefix.
<underdog5004> ah...I have no idea. Although, if you ran it with sudo, I don't think you'll need to put in the password...
<VARGUX> Ange|us.................... what is your problem???
<VARGUX> in specific...
<adenicio> underdog5004: have what?
<contrast83> yeah... i'm just trying to figure out how to get it to exit automatically if it's not run with sudo. :-\
<Ange|us> my problem is that the card reader is not reading my mobile's memory card, and i have 2 different card readers
<underdog5004> adenicio, have you run sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<adenicio> underdog5004: yeah it said something super blabla
<contrast83> pfft
<underdog5004> adenicio, that error may be important...what is it exactly?
<contrast83> !paste | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<underdog5004> contrast83, maybe have it try to mv a file that's a root only file...
<underdog5004> or cp, at least
<contrast83> ehh... that's ugly :-P
<underdog5004> contrast83, then grep the output
<DYINGOFROBBERY> is there am irc channel for blender?
<underdog5004> maybe w then grep for the scriptname and user associated with it?
<Biovore> DYINGOFROBBERY: did you try #blender?
<DYINGOFROBBERY> no im sorry
<contrast83> there's a way to do it. i'm trying to do it the way ABS ( http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ ) says, but that's not working
<contrast83> underdog5004: thanks anyway
<underdog5004> np
<adenicio> contrast83: hien???
<contrast83> ???
<vargux_> .......... hey VARGUX?
<adenicio> underdog5004: i dont know wa it is its the first time i saw that and im a beginner in linux
<vargux_> ...i'm VARGUX..... what hapen here!
<underdog5004> adenicio, is english your first language? there are other rooms for different languages.
<Tomi-idle> contrast83: when you add a lot of songs amarok 1.4.6 seems way too sluggish
<pepe_> hola
<underdog5004> adenicio, feel free to paste the error here.
<Tomi-idle> compared to old winamps, mpd, xmms, audacious
<underdog5004> !es | pepe
<ubotu> pepe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pepe_> gracias
<underdog5004> de nada
<vargux_> pepe
<Tomi-idle> the whole purpose of digital audio is you can put your cds to the shelves and get a fast way to access the songs without slowdowns
<adenicio> underdog5004: ah the shell gone bad
<vargux_> in ubuntu-es there are a few persons...
<adenicio> crazy
<contrast83> Tomi-idle: that's why you set up your collection once and don't worry about adding huge numbers of songs again after that ;-)
<underdog5004> what do you mean?
<underdog5004> type in reset
<vargux_> pepe... (si quieres te puedo ayudar)
<underdog5004> then type in sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Tomi-idle> contrast83: the collection works kinda counter intuitive for me. i like to shuffle through all playlist fast. all songs include
<Tomi-idle> then just take shuffle off when i find a song/album i wanna listen
<level1> Hi guys, I'm having a little trouble with wireless.  I have a pci wireless card and just bought a usb wireless card.  The usb wireless card is a linksys.  I'm not afraid on proprietary drivers, but what drivers do I need?
<contrast83> Tomi-idle: hmm... can't see why you'd want to do it that way, but ok... i wouldn't hold my breath for a music player that can do everything Amarok does that caters to that. :-)
<underdog5004> level1, what's the model/make?
<Tomi-idle> also the cover download mechanism sucks for albums/bands that are not really much known
<level1> the computer I'm having trouble with doesn't have internet, but I can jump .deb packages from this computer
<underdog5004> level1, what's the model/make?
<contrast83> Tomi-idle: i definitely concur on your last point... there's a little (seemingly not well known) trick to get around that though
<level1> underdog5004: "Compact Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with Speedbooster"
<Tomi-idle> contrast83: it would be great if it could have a simplified version of it in the same package. all integration working but the gui/useless crap off of it
<underdog5004> and the pci card, level1?
<level1> underdog5004: Model No. WUSB54GSC
<level1> underdog5004: actually, I don't know.  It doesn't seem to appear on lspci.  I bought it a year ago
<contrast83> the "useless crap" is what makes Amarok stand out. if you want something like winamp, use xmms. -_~
<underdog5004> whoa...weird...h/o while I google...
<Tomi-idle> contrast83: we'll see when amarok gets sophisticated to cater the people wanting low comsumption of resources <.< heh
<Tomi-idle> xmms doesnt really work too well with kde though
<Tomi-idle> thus making the point of using xmms invalid
<Tomi-idle> you cant drag and drop files to the playlist or to k3b or anything
<contrast83> Tomi-idle: it *does* do low consumption of system resources, just not when you're loading a huge playlist. why do you need to have 500 songs loaded into a playlist when you can browse your collection right there?
<ardchoille> Tomi-idle: xmms works great in my kubuntu, never had any problems with it.
<Tomi-idle> audacious is pretty much working for me, except same things with xmms.. things not wokring i want
<level1> Tomi-idle, contrast83: I think amarok is more designed for managing playlists.
<Tomi-idle> ardchoille: try to drag files you want to burn to k3b... not gonna happen...
<contrast83> Tomi-idle: you're not gonna be happy with Amarok 2.0. from everything i've read, it's focusing more on small playlists and all the "useless" crap
<underdog5004> contrast83, http://www.pastebin.ca/645005
<contrast83> Amarok 2.0 is gonna have 3 frames - collection on the left, context browser in the middle, and playlist on the right
<Tomi-idle> amarok works well for dragging and dropping but hate to wait for 10 minutes to get the collection up to date, then 5 minutes to get the playlist from all songs. then drag&drop to burning software
<Tomi-idle> contrast83: dang a<.<
<ardchoille> Tomi-idle: Well, that's not xmms's failing, it's an issue of the devs not putting in a feature. xmms works as intended.
<contrast83> Tomi-idle: xmms isn't a kde app. that's why d&d doesn't work ;-)
<Tomi-idle> xmms works great. but it's old
<level1> contrast83: if they just designed amarok to use MySQL or PgSQL by default, it would be fast.
<contrast83> Tomi-idle: there *are* other kde music players. have you tried juk, or noatun?
<Tomi-idle> contrast83: i know that... but it would be great if there would be someone to make it work with kde
<Tomi-idle> juk sucked with huge playlists. noatun sucked perioud
<Tomi-idle> noadtun actually didn't work at some point for any thing i tried
<Tomi-idle> and i did try several version
<underdog5004> level1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<contrast83> it's *not* a kde app. when something's not designed with that in mind, it's pretty unlikely it's ever gonna be changed. that would take nearly a complete overhaul of the code, i'd imagine
<Tomi-idle> could be a codec problem but none of the other programs had same problems
<underdog5004> looks like you need to use ndiswrapper with the windows driver, which should be on the driver disk that came with the dongle.
<Tomi-idle> i always thought open source applications could easily be switched between different tool kits..
<contrast83> if you're hooked on the integration kde apps offer, use kde apps. ;-)
<Tomi-idle> esp something like xmms which doesn't have that much of graphical output
<ardchoille> How do I get the bookmarks in the konqueror web browser to not show up in the konqueror file manager? I'm using a different profile for each but that doesn't seem to seperate the bookmarks.
<contrast83> hrmm... not sure about that
<Tomi-idle> there are not any winamp/xmms clones for kde .. i've searched for 2 years now ..lol
<contrast83> Tomi-idle: but we're not just talking about toolkits. we're talking about actual integration
<Tomi-idle> contrast83: im sure if someone does a qt interface for xmms there will easily a drag&drop function for kde
<Tomi-idle> i think they've designed it for just that
<contrast83> ardchoille: i don't think that's possible. that's one of the biggest problems konqueror has with being a file manager and a web browser, and last i heard, they're working on fixing it, but it could be a long way off
<Aondo> hmm wasnt there a xmms2 on the run? like server-client thingy
<Tomi-idle> glad trolltech does work with gtk to intergrate the 2 toolkits
<ardchoille> contrast83: I feel the same way about that :(
<Tomi-idle> xmms2 is still in development. it's more server oriented than xmms1
<underdog5004> contrast83, http://www.pastebin.ca/645008
<Tomi-idle> there's not any good qt/kde interfaces for xmms2
<Aondo> maybe any time in the future :)
<Tomi-idle> im wondering why mozilla hasn't catered the kde users with firefox...
<contrast83> underdog5004: sorry, no idea. that's way beyond my realm. might ask around in #bash?
<Tomi-idle> firefox runs like crap on kde compared to gnome
<underdog5004> ah, it's no big
<underdog5004> thanks anyway
<contrast83> np
<elite101> what no it doesnt?
<Assid> hrmm.. the fonts for me within firefox just sucks :(
<Assid> i think its the arial font
<elite101> Tomi-idls, it doesnt run like crap it runs better than konqueror
<Assid> anyone know any reason for this to happen ? konversation seems to be working brilliantly
* Ange|us is away: Sleepin' (gone at 4th Aug, 04:24:54)
<Tomi-idle> firefox is working great the way it is.. why don't the just make it more available for people who actually use it instead of adding more and more junk in it
<Tomi-idle> elite101: runs a lot worse than konqueror on me
<elite101> why?
<Aondo> hmm btw the compiling on the kde4 beta1 took alot more time than i expected :/
<contrast83> Tomi-idle: do you have adblock on firefox?
<elite101> i think firefox is easier to use, esp when downloading plug-ins
<Assid> Tomi-idle: huh?
<Tomi-idle> it's a gtk application. it's not designed for kde, konqueror renders damn fast
<elite101> lol
<Tomi-idle> contrast83: yeah
<elite101> they run both the same
<Assid> err.. does the arial font have issues with 96dpi or something?
<elite101> just firefox is a little more mature than konqueror
<Tomi-idle> elite101: definately not :)
<contrast83> not enough sites are tested on konqueror for me to make it my only browser yet. i kinda doubt that day will ever come
<Assid> i think its causing an issue for me
<level1> underdog5004: actually, I installed 64 bit... maybe I should just give up and install 32 bit?
<Biovore> elite101: I think konqueror has been around longer then firefox..
<underdog5004> level1, absolutely, imho
<elite101> plus firefox runs beter than Konqueror and IE sites perfer FireFox than IE6/7
<level1> underdog5004: thats unforturnate
<underdog5004> for me, 64-bit just doesn't provide enough of an advantage.
<level1> elite101: konqueror isn't that bad
<Tomi-idle> i'd definately use konqueror if it'd have same functionality than firefox. there's a lot counter-intuitivity in konqueror. it's not designed for a lot of people to use it. more like an advanced group of people who find that way beste
<elite101> no firefox is matured like develpoed more
<elite101> i know
* contrast83 echoes underdog5004
<elite101> its not bad
<elite101> but i like firefox a little more for the things it can do
<Assid> err. can someone help me on this whole font issue
<Assid> somehow arial is looking all crappy for me
<Tomi-idle> i just installed 64 bit gutsy just to see if i can find any visible speed difference after few monts
<Tomi-idle> months
<contrast83> Assid: You have anti-aliasing on?
<elite101> did u?
<mrksbrd> I've noticed Konqueror ran fine, only prob was when view media on the net
<Assid> contrast83: yes
<ardchoille> elite101: My bank doesn't allow anything but IE and I got konqueror running that site with just a few clicks of the User Agent settings.
<contrast83> Assid: LCD monitor?
<Assid> lemme verify that for you contrast83
<elite101> weird
<Assid> contrast83: nah.. CRT
<Tomi-idle> konquror runs like schweeet on my box. any kde installation. firefox on the other hand is sluggish
<level1> mrksbrd: actually, I never have that much trouble running media on konqueror.  maybe you have to configure stuff?
<elite101> im not putting anything down about IE/Konqueror just in my opion i like firefox i can see what u mean about konqueror sometimes it loads faster than firefox
<shiv_j> what is katapult?
<contrast83> katapult is a god-send :-)
<Assid> contrast83: yes.. anti aliasing on .. with subpixel hinting.. full hinting style
<elite101> Kmenu>utiltys
<elite101> utilitys*
<Tomi-idle> ie is straight from hell.. anyone can agree with that
<elite101> lol
<elite101> it loads so slowwwwww
<elite101> esp IE78
<elite101> IE7*
<Tomi-idle> ie7 is bloatware
<underdog5004> ha ha
<elite101> whats bloatware?
<elite101> i think i know what it means
<underdog5004> ware that bloats
<elite101> lol ic
<contrast83> shiv_j: it's a universal launcher - you can launch any application by typing a few letters of its name, or if amarok's running, quickly play any song in your collection, as well as quickly open bookmarks
<Tomi-idle> i think m$ is trying to fit pieces that are circles, rectancles and star-shaped together
<Assid> contrast83: it just looks really screwy.. i mean ive seen arial.. its one of the most common fonts.. but this looks pretty darn crappy
<contrast83> shiv_j: do Alt+Space, Ctrl+C -> Configure Katapult
<contrast83> Assid: Was there a problem with Sans Serif?
<Tomi-idle> i admit microsoft has done an excellent job on marketing windows thus far
<underdog5004> I never understood why people get so worked up over fonts...imho, as long as I can read them, it's fine...
<Tomi-idle> but i think vista makes people think twice if they really want to develop for it
<contrast83> Tomi-idle: That's all they do - market :-P
<contrast83> same here, underdog5004
<Assid> contrast83: not to my knowledge.. i think konversation is running fine.. and i think thats on sans serif
<shiv_j> contrast83: thanks :)
<Assid> so doesnt look like it
<contrast83> shiv_j: np
<Tomi-idle> windows xp actually is a decent os. if you don't think of the inheritable problems with security
<contrast83> Assid: I'd stick with sans serif then ;-)
<shiv_j> FOR FONTS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208396&highlight=install+windows+fonts
<contrast83> Based on package management alone, i could never go back to windows
<underdog5004> !liberation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liberation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tomi-idle> lol
<underdog5004> !liberation-fonts
<elite101> doesnt microsoft have its own font?
<contrast83> not even mentioning all the other great things linux offers
<Assid> contrast83: alot of sites use arial :( heck my site uses arial
<contrast83> !find liberation-fonts
<ubotu> Package/file liberation-fonts does not exist in feisty
<contrast83> !wake up, bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up, bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Assid> shiv_j: yeah.. ive installed alot of ttf fonts
<elite101> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tomi-idle> i like the package management but it doesn' sign the deal for me.
<contrast83> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<contrast83> hehe
<mrksbrd> is there any way to see all avail software avail for ubuntu???
<elite101> lol
<elite101> nice one
<underdog5004> mrksbrd, yes.
<Tomi-idle> there's win-deb!
<Assid> could be anti aliasing for small sizes?
<elite101> !everything
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<elite101> ahh
<underdog5004> mrksbrd, sudo apt-cache search *
<elite101> :P
<mrksbrd> ty
<underdog5004> that would be nuts though...
<underdog5004> use synaptic instead
<contrast83> lol
<Tomi-idle> or was it apt-win .. can't remembe
<Tomi-idle> read it on digg. ...
<elite101> !intelligence
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelligence - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Assid> err.. why do you disable anti aliasing for small size fonts?
* contrast83 snorts at anything that attempts package management on windows
<ardchoille> underdog5004 , mrksbrd: you don't need sudo to search. and you can search in names only with: apt-cache search --names-only packagename
<contrast83> that sh.. would break your system really quick, i'm sure
<underdog5004> contrast83, win-get, I think
<markc> how do I find out what my timezone is from a shell, and/or set it ?
<Tomi-idle> im off to bed. nite all
<contrast83> g'nite
<markc> I used to use tzconfig
<mrksbrd> has anyone ndiswrapper??
<contrast83> mrksbrd: what kind of card do you have?
<contrast83> wireless card*
<mrksbrd> verizon aircard
<`Xera`> curl can't connect to any websites :|
<elite101> its weird thou i had to install flashplayer using firefox inorder for youtube to work on konqueror ?
<mrksbrd> everything out there that I read, still cant get it to work
<contrast83> mrksbrd: i don't think ndiswrapper works for those. could be wrong though
<mrksbrd> well it's an emulator for windows drivers right?
<contrast83> mrksbrd: your best bet is to search the forums for verizon and the model # of the card. i'm pretty sure there are a few threads on there for getting those working
<adenicio> how to stop updates?it taken 27month to update i dont have dsl yet
<contrast83> mrksbrd: yeah, but it doesn't work for *every* windows driver ;-)
<contrast83> adenicio: Cancel
<mrksbrd> yea there is threads, unless i'm reading them wrong....still cant get it to work
<mrksbrd> alot of them are for my card but for sprint service......guessing this may be the problem
<mrksbrd> figured most settings should be generic
<contrast83> mrksbrd: not sure then, sorry. :-\
<mrksbrd> lol....i must be one of the only ones to attempt to do this w/a verizon card
<mrksbrd> see ya all l8tr & thanks for the info
<contrast83> np
<bonesss> hey friends
<elite101> hey i was having problems with my wireless and wondering why? well i found out and did a temp reading on it @ about 70c the "ATMEL" chip got when it was in use. So i thought about how to cool it.
<elite101> so i did come up with something
<bonesss> how do i make to install codecs for real video in 64bits?
<`Xera`> Does anybody here use Electric Sheep and know if the servers are down?
<elite101> I took a fan from a heatsink and mounted it onto the USB doggle cutting out a square and mounting the Fan by screws its just a mini fan but does bring in cold air. I soulderd the 5+(volts) Grnd to the under side of the USB doggle and works pretty good
<elite101> the fan can go alittle faster but the USB is only 5+ volts
<markc> the answer to how to find out what timezone a remote machine is in, from the shell is: cat /etc/timezone
<BluesKaj> dunno `Xera`, my rubberboots are well grounded tho :)
<elite101> but it does cool it down thou. I used a Linksys WUSB11
<elite101> there was alot of room for "modding" ;)
<bonesss> I NEED TO INSTALL RMVB CODECS
<contrast83> bonesss: yelling at us won't make us help you quicker ;-)
<contrast83> !patience | bonesss
<ubotu> bonesss: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ripcrd> I have an xorg problem.  I have Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty and an nVidia PCIX 5900.  I have set the resolution in the nVidia driver to 1280x960, but on every reboot I'm back to 640x480.  Any ideas?  I have also tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand.  Still same problem.
<elite101> lol i invented the super cooled WIFI'r and i wish i could of went to defcon 15 :( :(
<elite101> lol my psp can do some nasty things :P
<bonesss> ;\
<contrast83> ripcrd: What driver are you using?
<ripcrd> nVidia official
<bonesss> i've questioned here and never i've got answers =\
<contrast83> bonesss: you just nead the real audio/video codecs, right?
<ripcrd> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1
<contrast83> ripcrd: did you already try taking out all of the resolutions except the one you want to use?
<ripcrd> yep
<underdog5004> elite101, ha ha, I did the same thing with my router
<contrast83> ripcrd: how about sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ripcrd> why on earth anyone would pick 640x480 for default, I will never know.
<ripcrd> contrast83: haven't tried that
<bonesss> contrast83: yes, but for 64bits
<contrast83> you *might* give that a shot, reboot and see what happens. just make sure you pick nvidia-glx when it asks you what driver to use. pretty much everything else you can leave at the defaults
<contrast83> bonesss: that's a tough one, sorry. not too sure. have you tried real's website?
<bonesss> not yet
<contrast83> -_~
<elite101> underdog5004, it does work really good its just that well my wireless is really ghetto:P i  basically made the thing. it works very good keeping it cool from all that packet sniffing and such ....(justkidding :P)
<contrast83> ripcrd: that command i gave you is worth memorizing (it's mentioned at the top of xorg.conf too). if you're ever stuck at the command line and X won't start, running that will usually get things back to normal
<bonesss> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bonesss> !real64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonesss> !rmvb64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonesss> !rmvb 64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonesss> !real 64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonesss> !w32codecs 64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codecs 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !bot abuse | bonesss
<ubotu> bonesss: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<bonesss> ok ;\
<contrast83> bonesss: Why 64-bit? You know the speed differences are minimal over 32-bit, right?
<bonesss> really?
<bonesss> what's the advantage of 64 over 32?
<adenicio> contrast83: why i cant install thing that in adept?saying there was prob downloadin or the package
<contrast83> adenicio: did you hit Cancel?
<contrast83> bonesss: not much. a couple seconds on certain things here and there.
<adenicio> yes not cancel but quit contrast83
<contrast83> adenicio: #ubuntu-es
<hitmanWilly> adenicio: try installing via a cmd line, that will generally give more verbose error messages
<contrast83> adenicio: i think they'd be able to help you better there :-)
<contrast83> bonesss: do you already have a lot of stuff set up on your current installation of Kubuntu?
<bonesss> yes
<bonesss> i was thinkin' in install the kubuntu 32
<bonesss> but
<contrast83> that's what i'd recommend
<bonesss> i'm lazy =)
<contrast83> 64-bit just isn't there yet, imho
<hitmanWilly> bonesss: trying to get flash working on 64 bit?
<contrast83> bonesss: you could do this...
<contrast83> hitmanWilly: real codecs
<hitmanWilly> ahhh
<bonesss> flash has already working
<hitmanWilly> bonesss: wow, a lot of people have issues with that
<bonesss> what do u think about automatix?
<hitmanWilly> bonesss: it sucks
<hitmanWilly> :)
<bonesss> why?
<contrast83> !automatix
<elite101> does kubuntu allready have a DVD player?
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<elite101> does kubuntu allready have a DVD player?
<boris_> i studiy id
<boris_> in sucks
<boris_> dvd player
<contrast83> elite101: yeah, kaffeine.
<hitmanWilly> bonesss: it makes a lot of assumptions about your system when installing things
<bonesss> ohh
<bonesss> it's not good
<elite101> does kubuntu allready have a DVD player?
<elite101> k
<elite101> lol
<bonesss> and the easy ubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> elite101: or xine, or vlc...
<boris_> automatx rules
<boris_> :9
<elite101> xine i was going to get since it has support for .avi but VLC should be the best rite?
<boris_> :)
<boris_> :)
<boris_> :)
<contrast83> bonesss: "sudo dpkg --get-selections > installed-stuff", then burn that and your home folder to a cd, reinstall in 32-bit, copy your home folder back over, and "sudo dpkg --set-selections < installed-stuff && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<boris_> fuckin ireland it is great
<contrast83> elite101: you don't have w32codecs?
<ripcrd> contrast83: alright, I ran that command.  gonna reboot and see what happens.  I saved the line in a text file in the /etc/X11 directory.
<contrast83> ripcrd: don't reboot
<hitmanWilly> elite101: it depends, plus you need libdvdcss2 in either case
<ripcrd> contrast83: why?
<contrast83> ripcrd: rebooting is for windows and installing new hardware. ;-)
<bonesss> contrast83: i'll do it... but when, i don't know ;D
<contrast83> ripcrd: log out, then Alt+E. that's all you need to do.
<hitmanWilly> or a kernel update :)
<`Xera`> When I try and add mp3 support to amaroK it just freezes.. :/
<contrast83> heh, yeah
<bonesss> what do u think about easy ubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> `Xera`: try suso apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<ripcrd> I want to know that I'll come up in right resolution.  I have to shut this PC down to get to my other one attached to the KVM.  But that is another problem.  I want my kids to be able to boot this and be in the right mode.
<BluesKaj> `Xera`: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<hitmanWilly> bonesss: never tried it, so I don't know
<contrast83> bonesss: i'm working on a script that automates a bunch of stuff, i'm trying to compete with Automatix. want to be a tester? :-D
<`Xera`> thanks, worked :)
<bonesss> contrast83: ok, but if it crash my system, i'm gonna furious =)
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: a bunch of apt-get cmds, and maybe some sed'ing of sources.list, right?
<contrast83> bonesss: you give up the right to get mad at the developer when you make yourself a tester :-P
<hitmanWilly> lol
<contrast83> hitmanWilly: it just replaces sources.list, i haven't figured out sed yet
<bonesss> iauehiauheiae
<contrast83> i'm still just a script-kiddie. :-\
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: yeah, sed can be a pain, if you want i can take a look at it and clean it up some, maybe :)
<contrast83> hitmanWilly: the biggest thing i'm trying to do right now is make it so it will exit automatically if it's not run as root. i figured that should be easy, but i'm having issues with it
<contrast83> hitmanWilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32437/ -- that's just testing for non-root exit.
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: the way id do it is just try a simple root only cmd, like copying a file in etc or something, and exiting if it returns a false
<contrast83> hitmanWilly: someone else suggested that, but that just seems dirty. i've seen it done this way before, i'm just not sure why it's not working for me.
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: or, have it try to backup sources.list and dumping if it returns an error
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: which is something you'd want it to do anyway, imho :)
<solarwaver> is anyone knows what to do if u forgot your password?
<contrast83> true
<contrast83> solarwaver: kick yourself in the head until it comes to you. :-)
<contrast83> sorry, couldn't resist that.
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: actually, try swapping #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash, and you need export cmds on setting env variables, IIRC
<solarwaver> ok but u know what to do excpet format?
<contrast83> export commands?
<contrast83> sorry, i'm still pretty new at this.
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: as in export ROOT_UID=0
<contrast83> solarwaver: sorry, not too sure. i'd google around for it. i'm pretty sure there is a way to get past it though
<contrast83> hitmanWilly: would you mind re-pasting what it should look like?
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: already ahead of you :)
<contrast83> hehe, thanks
<contrast83> solarwaver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3085111
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: gimme one more sec, breaking out the bash manual for exact syntax here :)
<contrast83> hitmanWilly: greatly appreciated :-)
<bonesss> i'm leaving
<bonesss> good bye
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: ok, was being stupid...here ya go as to how i'd do it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32445/
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: you need spaces before and after the []  both
<ripcrd> contrast83: that fixed it.  all better now
<ripcrd> thanks
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: sorry, add an exit cmd after the not root cmd
<DYINGOFROBBERY> nice psycho name hitman
<hitmanWilly> :)
<contrast83> ripcrd: i forgot what the problem was, but glad i could help. :-)
<ripcrd> the nVidia driver reconfigure
<ripcrd> later
<contrast83> thanks, hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: hope that helps :)
<contrast83> it does, thanks a lot :-)
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: and see, I shrunk down the lines of code needed to implement it :)
<contrast83> yeah. that's always nice
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: you may need to use bash for that though, not sure how much of that dash supports
<contrast83> so in the real implementation of that, i would put all the commands i want the script to run where - echo "Congratulations. You are root." - is, right?
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: or call a function withthem in it
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: or you could just skip the else part and put them all after the fi
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: also, that exit should probably be exit 1, indicating a failure to run
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: in case you want to string it together with other shell cmds
<contrast83> cool, i'll keep that stuff in mind
<contrast83> well i gotta get going. thanks again, hitmanWilly. peace
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: exit by default returns a zero, indicating success. any non-zero value indicates a failure
<hitmanWilly> contrast83: its also nice to keep in mind for error handling later on ie exit 1 might be one error while exit 2 might be another, etc
<Linux_Galore> new version of Ghostscript is out and now its GPLv2 http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2919
<draik> I'm trying to install vmware server, but it can't uninstall vmware player
<draik> Any ideas?
<solarwaver> is anyone knows how i install synaptic
<draik> solarwaver: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Dr_willis> same as ya install anything else. :)
<solarwaver> thanx draik as for vmware i dont sudest to install it it bring down to half the speed of the pc.
<draik> solarwaver: I'm trying to run windows because a friend of mine wants to leave vista for Ubuntu, but still requires OneNote from m$.
<solarwaver> i have use vmware but from win it sucks it turns your pc's speed down
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive noticved that problem.
<Dr_willis> but i dont use it much under windows. Just to test out livecd's
<hitmanWilly> solarwaver: well, naturally it will slow it down some considering you're running two OS's, plus one of them is MS
<solarwaver> if you make the virtual drive believe me you will see it definetly
<Dr_willis> 'make the virtual drive....' Huh...
<Dr_willis> ok. whatever. :)
<solarwaver> lol exacly 'ms'
<Dr_willis> it helps to have lots-o-ram(tm)
<solarwaver> i dont know what pc u have but in mine it do that
<solarwaver> i have 1gb
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: its a trick to make vm images without the server, use a blank image and install everything inside of vmware
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  i just use vmware server. :)
<Dr_willis> I cant say that ive4 ever used vmwareplayer.
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: some of us are poor :P
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  ugh.. you do realize that vmware is a free download?  they have a free version.
<Dr_willis> Actually i got some extra repos set up where its even in my  packages. :)
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: the server? wow, ive been out of it for a while...
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  a LONG while. :)
<Dr_willis> its been free for like over a year.
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: well, i haven't used it in over a year, so there ya go :P
<Dr_willis> You do have to give them an email address to get a serial # (free) and it dont even need to be a real email address
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: this_is_fake@gmail.com :)
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  i use bgates@msn.com
<Dr_willis> ;)
<hitmanWilly> lol, that's a good one :)
<draik> My system is 3GB with 3.2GHz. I have 4GB of RAM, but 32-bits only read up to 3GB
<hitmanWilly> draik: its a problem with 32 bit OS's
<draik> hitmanWilly: Yeah. I didn't know that until recently
<hitmanWilly> draik: all of them, the processor doesn't have the addressing space for it or something like that
<draik> How do I install a *.tar file?
<Dr_willis> depends on whats IN the tar file
<hitmanWilly> draik: you don't, its like a zip
<Dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. bad factoid..
<Dr_willis> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<hitmanWilly> draik: tar -xvf to extract it (assuming its just a straight .tar file)
<draik> hitmanWilly: It is. It's VMware Workstation
<hitmanWilly> draik: that's in the repos, btw :)
<Dr_willis> Yea. :)
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<draik> Seems that my original install went ape crap on me since the attempted removal of vmware player
<hitmanWilly> draik: oh, i think I remember that...
<draik> Really? I didn't find it with "apt-cache search workstation"
<hitmanWilly> draik: its under vmware-player
<draik> cp: cannot stat `/usr/lib/vmware-player/share/locations.dist': No such file or directory
<hitmanWilly> ?
<draik> sudo apt-get install vmware-player gave me that error
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis: this is more your turf here :)
<draik> http://pastebin.ca/645099
<Dr_willis> i use vmeare server.. ive never used vmware player
<Dr_willis> I woul dhave to say apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and then try apt-get install vmware-player
<draik> Dr_willis: That's just it. I can't remove/install vmware-player
<holycow> same thing, less features
<Dr_willis> ive never installed it.. so cant help ya much there. perhaps the --force or -f options to apt-get will do it.
<josef> guys i need a good wifimanager because i have alot of wifinetwork with wep and other securities any suggestion for good program
<draik> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<draik> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<hitmanWilly> draik: maybe sudo apt-get -f install?
<draik> hitmanWilly: Same error as in pastebin
<draik> Can I manually remove vmware?
<Dr_willis> could try aptittude remove vmware-player I guess...
<draik> Says I have aptitude, but I don't see it anywhere
<draik> I can't even install the server because it says that there is an issue with player
<anticitizen1> Hi, its my first hour using KUBUNTU (just installed) i've tried to play some mp3s with AMAROK but it says that theres not support for mp3s...
<draik> Even to have the GUI remove the player
<anticitizen1> What i Have to do?
<draik> anticitizen1: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<epsilom> for when http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php ?
<epsilom> in feisty
<onesandzeros> hello everyone.  After building a new kernel (from source, manually), do I need to use mkinitrd or mkinitramfs?
<draik> Any clues Dr_willis
<anticitizen1> Thanks, ive just runed "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" in a terminal but it shows that w32codecs are avaible
<anticitizen1> *** ARE NOT avaible
<draik> !source-o-matic | anticitizen1
<ubotu> anticitizen1: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<epsilom> anticitizen1: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<anticitizen1> epsilon Thank you so much, it works now and rocks!
<draik> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Dr_willis> aptitude is a console/text command
<dsmith_> how can I conf. konq to use tbird?
<dsmith_> instead of kmail
<hitmanWilly> dsmith_: default apps
<dsmith_> ok thanks...
<dsmith_> I thought I changed that sometime ago
<dsmith_> ..emailing an image from konq
<ardchoille> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gandhii> how do I change the permission of a directory so that I can access it without sudo?
<Biovore> gandhii: use chmod
<Biovore> gandhii: google on it for detail info..
<gandhii> thnx
<elite101> hey is there a tempature reader for my CPU? i have Ktemp but it doesn show the actuall temp?
<hitmanWilly> elite101: not sure, mine's all done via hardware
<elite101> how?
<Biovore> elite101: yeah.. its very board specific stuff.. some boards it won't work on..
<elite101> yes my board supports temp its an asus
<hitmanWilly> elite101: a thermometer lead between the cpu and heatsink :)
<elite101> yeah there is a diode or something
<elite101> i can read it in the bios
<matux> k
<elite101> but i wanna see if it can be red here* in kubuntu
<goodguy___> hello
<elite101> mine has a diode it says in the bios thoes are more specific than the one's u connect to the MOBO and then the CPU
<elite101> lol its reading 50c
<Jebenexer> I'm having trouble with konqueror connecting to the internet, can anyone help me?
<elite101> DHCP set to auto?
<Jebenexer> I hav eto run it manually
<elite101> ohh well im not no expert on kubuntu u my as well ask someone else sorry thou good luck on getting it fixed ;)
<draik> hitmanWilly: It's GONE
<hitmanWilly> draik: ? vmware?
<draik> Yup
<hitmanWilly> draik: you uninstalled it?
<draik> hitmanWilly: Yeah. Manually
<hitmanWilly> draik: ok, so you want it back or are you good?
<hitmanWilly> Jebenexer: do you go through a proxy?
<draik> I want something that will let me play the VMX file from easyVMX.com
<Jebenexer> nope
<Jebenexer> firefox works no problems, but konqueror won't work
<hitmanWilly> Jebenexer: and you said you have to run dhcp manually?
<Jebenexer> yes
<draik> Dr_willis: So you suggest server?
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, it should be set up to run at startup
<Jebenexer> I use ndiswrapper for my wireless and I didn't set up any auto settings for dhcp
<hitmanWilly> ahh, the plot thickens :)
<Dr_willis> ive never used player.. i always use vmware server... so :) isent that answer enough..
<Dr_willis> heh
<draik> Good enough for me
<Dr_willis> i mainly use vmware to test out LiveCD's
<Jebenexer> it has happened several times on seperate computers using kubuntu
<Jebenexer> konqueror works for a few days then stops
<Jebenexer> I don't know if its conflicting with something, and I don't know how to track the problem
<hitmanWilly> Jebenexer: ok, does it just slow way down opening web pages, or does it dump out 404 errors?
<Jebenexer> 404
<Jebenexer> localhost homepage works
<Jebenexer> all inet traffic coes 404
<hitmanWilly> Jebenexer: ndiswrapper can be tricky sometimes, id look into that
<Jebenexer> goes*
<Jebenexer> I'll try the real module and see if it fixes it, but ubuntu blacklisted it cause it causes kernel freezing
<hitmanWilly> anyway, i have to work tommorrow, so i'll see y'all later
<Jebenexer> cya, thx for tryin
<draik> Anyone here using VMware-server?
<holycow> i do
* Biovore uses vmware workstation 6
<draik> Biovore: So did I, but I just needed something simple.
<draik> Biovore:
<draik> No bootable CD, floppy or hard disk was detected.
<draik> To install an operating system, insert a bootable CD or floppy and restart the virtual machine by clicking the Reset button.
<draik> Do I need an OS installed by me?
<holycow> something simple?
<holycow> wtf are you talking about
<holycow> server isn't simple and its not the same as workstation
<Biovore> draik: ussualy a new vm dosn't have anything on it..
<holycow> the simplest of all is workstation ... but then its designed for developers to run test scenarios
<Biovore> well player is the simplest
<holycow> okay right, thats true
<draik> Biovore: Oh. I guess I have to go find myself WinXP then
<Biovore> thats what I do..
<Biovore> unless you got a vm you want to use..
<holycow> draik: do you even know what vmware does tho?
<holycow> looking at your post above, it seems that you might be misunderstanding what vmware is used for
<draik> holycow: "emulator" of another OS within Kubuntu
<holycow> what did you expect it to do?
<holycow> ah wtf?
<holycow> dude no
<holycow> stopright there
<holycow> stop speaking
<draik> ...?
<holycow> and stop thinking
<holycow> its not an emulator of anything
<holycow> its a virtualization envorinment
<holycow> it LETS YOU INSTALL A GUEST OS OF YOUR CHOICE
<holycow> of your choice being something on a list of what they support
<Biovore> it simulates a PC in software and you can install software on that "soft" computer..
<holycow> so no, it doesn't do any magic "EMULATION"  you startup vmware workstaiton, you put in your windows cd and install it
<holycow> just like you would on a computer
<Biovore> Also can see virtualbox,xen,qemu as alternitives..
<holycow> for that matter you can install another linux or whatever else they support
<holycow> it don't emulate nada bro :)
<holycow> just runs whatever you decide to install on it
<holycow> its purpose is to say let you run a winxp install on ubuntu and do testing
<Biovore> Its basicly a computer running on your computer..
<holycow> or to run say 12 oses side by side and do network testing and interaction
<holycow> and on and on
<holycow> does any of that help you understand what vmware does?
<holycow> questions?
<holycow> and yeah everything Biovore said is correct
<holycow> lots of alternatives to vmware  a few with very different implementations
<draik> Sorry, I was installing winxp corp
<holycow> allright so whats the problem, it cant find the cd?
<holycow> check of 'use emulation' or something in one of the menus underneath where it shows you the mount point for the cdrom device
<Biovore> you can have vmware use a ISO on your disk.. Makes installing faster..
<draik> holycow: Yeah. But I fixed that issue
<holycow> allright, any other questions?
<draik> None that I can think of right now. Thanks for the clarification holycow
<holycow> no problem :)
<draik> Biovore: Thank you for your input
<draik> holycow: Is there a limit to how many OS's can be "served" by the Server?
<holycow> just the capacity of your hardware
<draik> Kew
<holycow> typically you run out of ram extremely quickly tho
<holycow> ESPECIALLY if you are running that piece of crap os from redmond
<draik> I figured as much
<elite101> gotta goooo
<elite101> tooo bedd byeeee
<level1__> Hi, how can I download particular files from ndiswrapper?
<jetsaredim> i see that the kde4base-dev build completed, but for some reason apt-cache doesn't show the 3.92 packages
<level1__> I mean the repositories
<level1__> Hi, how can I download particular packages from the repositories?
<level1__> Like, I need the .deb files.  Just the .deb files.
<jetsaredim> level1__: look on packages.ubuntu.com and search for the package you're looking for on the release you are running
<jetsaredim> or you can just use adept_manager
<level1__> jetsaredim: why is ndiswrapper not a package?
<level1__> why don't distros come with the essential build tools?  Why not just not package a terminal, eh?  People won't need it, right?
<jetsaredim> um
<jetsaredim> i think what you want is ndiswrapper-utils
<level1__> jetsaredim: does that actually contain the code for ndiswrapper?
<level1__> like, does it actually have what I need to do ndiswrapper?
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<level1__> _jetsaredim: is this on the liveCD?
<jbaerbock> ok i got a broken package problem :( anyone wanna help?
<noaXess> good morning..
<Lynoure> noaXess: morning.
<noaXess> my wlan card won't work at startup, everytime i need to manualy disable, enable it, cause the wlan switch is off.. where can i fix this, that on startup my wlan0 comes automatically up? i use ndiswrapper with a intel wlan card..
<Lynoure> noaXess: What is the type of the card, specificly? Or rather, did you need ndiswrapper?
<noaXess> Lynoure: jep i need ndiswrapper cause its a Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
<noaXess> the driver work, the card work after i manually disable and enable it.. cause the txpower if off on boot..
<noaXess> i just read this and it works: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<Lynoure> noaXess: I try not to touch ndiswrapper, so I don't know about it much. I wonder if  iwlwifi is usable yet
<noaXess> Lynoure: there is another workaround.. http://kuscsik.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-to-install-intel-4965-wireless.html
<Lynoure> noaXess: and your ndiswrapper is in your /etc/modules ?
<noaXess> aha.. not really.. hm..
<Lynoure> noaXess: kinda could help :)
<noaXess> hm...
<Lynoure> Or at least worth a try.
<noaXess> Lynoure: but, on fresh boot i can see that ndiswrapper is loaded with lsmod | grep ndis
<noaXess> ??
<noaXess> is there another position to load modules?
<noaXess> or will the modul load to late?
<Lynoure> noaXess: I have not had my breakfast yet, so I'm not in for anything more that quick hints :)
<noaXess> ok :)
<noaXess> the enjoy it well ;)
<Lynoure> noaXess: thanks :)
<Lynoure> noaXess: now, if you try that and it does not help, maybe we can come up with something else.
<noaXess> jep  just try it now..
<level1> Hi, how do I know if a particular wireless card has some sort of linux driver before I go into a whole ndiswrapper mess
<level1> its a linksys usb card, I can give the model number
<level1> WUSB54GSC
<Lynoure> level1: usually people just google for card model and linux, no hits = usually no luck
<Lynoure> level1: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2296818
<Lynoure> noaXess: How did it go?
<level1> how much does one have to pay to get a wireless card that works well in linux?
<level1> 100$?  200$?
<Lynoure> level1: not much
<Lynoure> level1: my old orinoco did, it's there without any use
<Lynoure> (I think)
<Lynoure> my current intel card works well enough.
<level1> Lynoure: with my luck, every card that works for everyone else will never work for me
<holycow> same as for windows
<Lynoure> level1: now, now, no reason for such pessimism. Would you want me to check if I still have the card? It would take a pcmci slot, though
<holycow> all you do is research if its supported by whatever kernel you plan on running
<level1> holycow: how come, in all the times I've asked linux users on irc and elsewhere what wireless cards work well, the only answer I've ever gotton is atheros, and that doesn't help me beacuse I have no clue what brand that is
<holycow> the super cool thing mostly is you just plug this crap in and it just works
<holycow> its amazing
<level1> holycow: except if your level1
<holycow> well atheros is the chipset on the card
<holycow> many brands use it
<holycow> you would say research linkys atheros, they must have some models
<holycow> i think netgear also uses atheros on some models
<holycow> level1, lol well i've been thinking of jus tputtin gup a goddamned store just to sell KNONW WORKING models of all this crap
<underdog5004> level1, orinoco is awesome...
<holycow> i totally know what tyou are dealing with
<underdog5004> ummm, also, ralink is a good one...I've got the rt2500 in my desktop box
<underdog5004> Avoid Broadcom...
<Lynoure> underdog5004: I thought so too, but I'd be willing to give it to someone who really needs one...
<underdog5004> anything with prizm2 chipsets, I think
<underdog5004> level1, where do you live? I'll send you my ralink card...I've got my desktop wired up right now anyway...
<level1> underdog5004: at leas there's drivers for broadcom, with this dump linksys card, I have to set up ndiswrapper
<underdog5004> level1, not for the card in my gfs lappy...ndiswrapper all the way...what a pima!
<level1> underdog5004: chicago
<level1> ugh
<underdog5004> ok, if you wanna pay for shipping, I'll send it to you...I live in northern california.
<level1> well, I got ndis set up (i  think)
<underdog5004> Won't be too much...
<underdog5004> ok, cool
<level1> I got the driver installed... it doesn't show up in ndisgtk's list, but if I try to install it agoin, it says "already installed"... worst interface ever
<underdog5004> no doubt
<level1> anyway, I still don't seem to have wireless, but apparently theres some bs about low power usb devices
<underdog5004> I think it goes ndiswrapper -i $drivername, ndiswrapper -l to make sure it's in, then ndiswrapper -m to modularize it...
<underdog5004> It's about midnight here...I'm a little spacey, so i could be wrong
<underdog5004> anyway, I'm going to go smoke my pipe...do you want the card or no? if so, I'm at computingsolutionsbiz@gmail.com
<holycow> HOWS THAT FOR TECH SUPPORT?
<holycow> booya!
<holycow> lol
<holycow> right on underdog5004 :)
<holycow> sucking redmond!
<underdog5004> ha ha ha
<underdog5004> yeah...
<underdog5004> I got this cool bamboo pipe at the swap meet, so I'm going to go enjoy some pipe tobacco...can't smoke too much or it'll take the first few layers off your tongue, lol
<underdog5004> adios for tonight
<underdog5004> ermm...this morning
<holycow> heh
<holycow> later
<level1> how is it possible that a pci device could not show up on lspci
<holycow> nice work on the support side
<level1> I mean, something has to show up, right?
<holycow> if it doesn't work, no
<Lynoure> level1: should, unless it is broken or disconnected
<level1> well, its in there pretty tight, so does that mean the the device itself is just busted?
<noaXess> Lynoure: not really as i want..
<noaXess> the same.. disable/enable the card and it work..
<noaXess> Lynoure: was for you
<holycow> possibly, hard to tell without diagnostic tools specific to that board
<level1> holycow: theres nothing command line we can run?
<holycow> well probably there is  but usually its cheaper to just go buy a replacement
<holycow> so i've never learned to see if there was a way to 'ping' it so to speak
<level1> holycow: I already spent 70$ on a replacement that doesn't work either
<holycow> :/ ouch
<holycow> what card?
<level1> its a linksys card
<holycow> if both don't show up via lspci chances are its not the cards
<holycow> what model?is this a wireless card?
<level1> WUSB54GSC
<holycow> level1 that dude offered to send you one that works
<holycow> i would take him up on that
<Lynoure> noaXess: hmm, anything in the logs?
<level1> holycow: the replacement card is usb
<level1> holycow: yeah, I'm in such a pessimistic mood right now
<holycow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487092
<holycow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2296818
<level1> I just want it working this weekend, not a week from now.  If I wanted it to work a week from now I would have ordered from newegg already
<holycow> i wish i was a hardware guru to run you through this
<holycow> i swear i just buy stuff i know works and plug it in
<holycow> i've only once bought 4 mobos that i couldnt use in dapper because the nvidia chipset was too new
<holycow> but my mistake as i made the purchase in a rush
<Necko45> Hi all
<_da> hey
<Necko45> can u help me ?
<level1> holycow: what was that guy's email again?
<Lynoure> Necko45: only if you tell us what you need help with :)
<level1> I'm going to have 20 different cards by the time this is over
<level1> holycow you there?
<Lynoure> level1: just take the card underdog5004 is offering you... that will keep the number low.
<Necko45> im new at this , and i cant install packages using Package management
<level1> Lynoure: yeah, but I can't do it unless someone tells me what his email is... I lost the cache because I rebooted
<level1> my mistake
<Lynoure> level1: he is still on the channel: underdog5004
<_da> computersolutionsbiz@gmail.com
<level1> _da: thank you
<Necko45> Lynoure: i try to install a program call Goodweather but i cant :(
<_da> ok
<Lynoure> Necko45: never heard of it...
<tank71> How do I change the user name when I open up the terminal...so when I ssh to another server it doesnt use my defualt@blah-?
<llutz> tank71: ssh user@host.bla
<tank71> ahhh I see thanks
<tank71> I probably should have thought of that my bad :P
<Necko45> I want to install Emule for Linux
<llutz> tank71: or ssh -l user  host.bla..
<Necko45> Which is good ?
<tank71> ok thanks
<Necko45> Amule ?
<level1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lynoure> Necko45: but if you just want something for weather, Kweather is nice
<Necko45> it appears at desk ?
<Lynoure> Necko45: no, in the panel,  but if you want it on desk, try something for Superkaramba?
<jasu> How can I activate Desktop Effects?
<cb2> What is "host" when trying to set up Kmail?
<jasu> I am using kbuntu feisty fawn and have installed the "desktop effects" thingie from the "add/remove programs"
<jasu> now i am looking for a way to activate them
<arun> um.. something weird is happening with my cd rom drive. kubuntu is not detecting any cds, but vmware/windows is detecting them. any ideas how i can fix this?
<bilal> I have a home network with 3 windows and 1 linux (kubuntu). I can't seem to share files or access another shared directory. only thing I can do is see the available pc's on my network.
<nomad111> everytime i log out or shutdown kubuntu my external screen indicates that refresh rate is out of range
<nomad111> is there a way to resolve this issue
<nomad111> my os runs normally at my external screen's native resolution
<nomad111> only when i exit (log out or shutdown) does it screw up
<Kemedes> arun: Did you try mounting it with a cd in the drive?
<bilal> I have a home network with 3 windows and 1 linux (kubuntu). I can't seem to share files or access another shared directory. only thing I can do is see the available pc's on my network.
<arun> Kemedes: yes of course
<Prophez1> hi
<Kemedes> bilal: Did you apt-get samba?
<Prophez1> where can i find my network sharing with windows maps?
<bilal> yes
<bilal> i can see all directories but when double click the directory it says the directory is not found. also it doesnt display a text file i have placed in samba
<vomitbreatheradi> do i get some neat prizes if i register my name?
<arun> any ideas why kubuntu won't detect that i've entered a cd, but vmware/windows detects it properly
<JohnFlux> arun: maybe at some point you modified /etc/fstab?
<Maxdamantus> arun, sometimes VMWare takes over your hardware.
<Maxdamantus> So that automount doesn't work.
<arun> Maxdamantus: so i should try again after closing vmware?
<Maxdamantus> Try "sudo mount /media/cdrom"
<JohnFlux> Maxdamantus:  hum
<JohnFlux> no
<JohnFlux> probably better to first try with pmount
<vomabreatheradio> i was able to mount something
<Maxdamantus> Or add a "0" after that cdrom.
<JohnFlux> pmount /dev/cdrom      as a normal user
<JohnFlux> and see if that fails
<JohnFlux> arun: ^^
<arun> Connected
<arun> ah sorry
<arun> Error: device /dev/cdrom0/ does not exist
<arun> the cd icon shows in konqueror, but if i click it, it doesn't show any files
<jasu> How can I activate the desktop effects in kbuntu? (cube etc)
<JohnFlux> arun: it tells you /dev/cdrom0  does not exist if you type:   pmount /dev/cdrom  ?
<tank71> how would I go about getting a C compiler?
<tank71> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<JohnFlux> tank71: apt-get install gcc
<Maxdamantus> jasu, that's Beryl. :P
<Maxdamantus> sudo apt-get intstall beryl emerald
<JohnFlux> !beryl | jasu
<ubotu> jasu: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vomabreatheradio> no one ever likes my answers or even likes to hear me talk
<tank71> thanks JohnFlux
<arun> JohnFlux: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/32461/
<JohnFlux> vomabreatheradio: you haven't given an answer
<JohnFlux> vomabreatheradio: you joined the channel and said one random thing
<jasu> i have already downloaded "Desktop effects" by "Add/Remove Programs"
<jasu> but how can I enable them?
<vomabreatheradio> its not realy random, from experiance, im plugging in the fact that internet junkies hate to hear me talk
<JohnFlux> arun: it's already mounted
<arun> JohnFlux: i know it is, but why wont it show me any files
<JohnFlux> arun: do:  pumount /media/cdrom0
<jasu> or was that the wrong package?
<arun> JohnFlux: i did, it went to the next $
<tank71> ok now what does this mean "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<JohnFlux> arun: okay now try pmount /dev/cdrom   again
<JohnFlux> arun: it should go to the next $   again
<arun> it doesnt
<arun> there's some error
<JohnFlux> arun: same error?
<JohnFlux> arun: what's the last line of the error
<vomabreatheradio> whats the error?
<arun> JohnFlux: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/32462/
<arun> new error
<noaXess> my wlan card run with ndiswrapper ok, but not on boot.. i need to manually disable/enable it in the system settings.. any idea to run it auto on boot?
<JohnFlux> arun: hmmm
<arun> JohnFlux: it was just working 10 mins ago
<JohnFlux> :/
<noaXess> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JohnFlux> arun: does it work with other cds?
<arun> JohnFlux: i think it stopped working after i opened vmware. i'll try restarting x. brb
<vomabreatheradio> i think admiral chicago has trouble playing pink checkers
<vomabreatheradio> i think someone should investigate admiral chicago's scent
<vomabreatheradio> i think admiral chicago blew up his toilet instead of cleaning it
<underdog5004> level1__, my email is computingsolutionsbiz@gmail.com
<arun> JohnFlux: still getting the same error
<arun> any ideas
<JohnFlux> arun: googling, it seems that for most people it just fixed itself after rebooting :(
<arun> i didnt reboot, i just restarted x
<arun> should i reboot?
<JohnFlux> I guess it's worth trying
<arun> alright, i'll be back
<JohnFlux> arun: you could do   dmesg | tail
<arun> ?
<JohnFlux> arun: and just see if there is anything interesting
<JohnFlux> run:   dmesg | tail
<Linux_Galore> ctrl alt backspace = restart X
<arun> bunch of error messages
<arun> i'll just reboot
<arun> brb
<vomabreatheradio> i think charl cant finish the job
<tank71> anyone happen to know what
<tank71> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<tank71> See `config.log' for more details.
<tank71> means
<tank71> config.log doesnt tell me much..at all
<vomabreatheradio> i think i want a refund
<pag> tank71, do you have gcc installed?
<jussi01> tank71: have you installed build-essential?
<tank71> yes
<tank71> no
<jussi01> tank71: might help :)
<tank71> how do I install build-essential?
<jussi01> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vomabreatheradio> can i remember to be scared of tank instead of whining about my missing 35 computers?
<tank71> your missing 35 computers?
<vomabreatheradio> i want a refund!
<vomabreatheradio> 33
<tank71> 33 missing computers?
<vomabreatheradio> broken i meant
<tank71> ahh I see
<vomabreatheradio> i like to scream at abuse
<jussi01> tank71: did it work now?
<vomabreatheradio> what a worthless talent
<tank71> jussi01: would you happen to know how to install build-essential
<jussi01> tank71: i gave you the command...
<tank71> ah I see it
<tank71> sorry..
<jussi01> :)
<tank71> my bad
<jussi01>  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tank71> installing sec...
<vomabreatheradio> i want to work for riri cos .net
<vomabreatheradio> prove my soul or something
<jussi01> !offtopic | vomabreatheradio
<ubotu> vomabreatheradio: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<arun> JohnFlux: works after rebooting
<tank71> hey everything looks like its going alright thanks a lot jussi01 :P
<arun> thanks for your help!
<JohnFlux> arun: :)
<jussi01> tank71: no probs :)
<jasu> i have a logitech keyboard here
<jasu> is there a way to get media keys running? especially tune up or down volume?
<jasu> when i push the vol+ on my keyboard, there is a popup coming up, saying "volume" and the value changes to 10%
<jasu> but it won't go further
<arun> jasu: that happens to me as well, but i dont think that works with kubuntu
<arun> the volume doesn't at least.. i can open the calculator with the media key though
<jasu> also: why does it say my system is muted when i am listening to music? i mean it IS coming out of my speakers...
<jussi01> jasu: you need to set the correct volume control in your mixer
<jussi01> I think you will need pcm
<jussi01> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<tank71> anyone want to take a guess at what this means?
<tank71> ircd.c: In function do_version_check:
<tank71> ircd.c:872: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
<tank71> ircd.c:873: error: LIBCURL_VERSION undeclared (first use in this function)
<jasu> jussi01: how can i do that?
<pag> tank71, I'd like a hint: what are you trying to do?
<jussi01> jasu: right click volume control, then select master channel
<jussi01> jasu: then select pcm
<jasu> jussi01: cool, thanks
<tank71> uhh I'm trying to install unreal IRCd
<tank71> just to mess around...
<tank71> installed it before but on systems that were correctly setup lol
<jasu> jussi01: Now my keys for vol+ and vol- are working :-)
<jussi01> jasu: :)
<jasu> is there a way to tell audacious to listen to my next track/previous and play/pause buttons on my keyboard?
<tank71> pag are you still around?
<andreasmas> i "lost"  konversation 's tool bar in kubuntu 7.04:( how can i "find" again ?
<pag> tank71, yup. just don't know how you should proceed
<pag> andreasmas, toolbar? remind me - what should it contain?
<tank71> ya its cool...not exactly something easy for someone elese to know what went wrong lol
<jussi01> andreasmas: settings -> toolbars?
<andreasmas> settings ?
<Karti> bilal: Can I suggest something with your Windows PC issues
<jussi01> andreasmas: do you not have that?
<jussi01> andreasmas: try pressing ctrl+m
<andreasmas> thnks
<andreasmas> :DDD
<jussi01> heh
<andreasmas> lol
<andreasmas> thnks man :)
<jussi01> no probs...
<jasu> jussi01: do you have a clue why my vol+/vol- buttons work and my mute is not? when i press mute, i get a popup saying that it's muted, but the kmix icon does not change and the sound is not really muted
<jussi01> jasu: not sure on that one, sorry
<Karti> bilal: Ah well, ou may still read this....I use apt-get install smbfs AND apt-get install ntfs-3g to access my windows drive - hope that helps
<jasu> why does my gcc does not find stlib and other standard libraries?
<jasu> or do i have to install them manually?
<noaXess> some ndiswrapper gurus here? my card allways need to disable/enable afeter reboot to come up..
<knubbe> if i watch a movie with konqueror and then leave that page, konqueror always crashes. its been like that since 7.04. is there a workaround?
<knubbe> if i watch a movie on a website with en embed movie that is
<pag> knubbe, hmm.. which kde version are you running? 3.5.6 or 3.5.7 ?
<knubbe> pag: 3.5.6
<knubbe> pag: ill try upgrading.
<pag> knubbe, you could.. not sure if that helps, but at least then you'll have newest and greatest :D
<jasu> In system settings > mouse > "Cordless Desktop Pro LX 700" it says; "you have a logitech mouse connected and libusb was found at compile time, but it was not possible to access this mouse. This is probably caused by a permissions problem. You should consult the manual on how to fix this." --- ANY IDEAS?
<sgt1> some of my screensavers don't work when the timer runs out but when i do a test they work fine. any suggestions
<knubbe> pag: :-)
<sgt1> ?
<bjonnh> got a problem with software suspend (hibernation) on my acer aspire 3100. I got "Aug  3 02:43:44 jo-laptop kernel: [ 1722.428623]  swsusp: Not enough free memory"
<bjonnh> ^^Hi
<bjonnh> (sorry wrong window)
<Karti> Hi all, anyone know about the server authentication settings, such as login or plain or could point me to a good site?
<jury> hi all
<pag> hey jury :)
<jury> can anyone say me how i can see DJVU files
<pag> jury, djview maybe?
<combo> - if i have *.run file, how can i execute it ? :)
<jury> i cant found any prog in repository for this format
<pag> !info djview | jury
<ubotu> jury: djview: Viewer for the DjVu image format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.17-3ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 427 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<jury> ok thanks
<jury> i just new for ubuntu
<pag> combo, chmod +x file.run  and  ./file.run  ?
<jury> feel lamer a little
<pag> !universe | jury
<ubotu> jury: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<combo> pag: thx :)
<jury> thanks to you
<pag> jury, and #ubuntu-ru  if you want to join Russian channel ;)
<jury> :) than i will no english practics
<combo> pag: btw. chmod +x [makes the file executable]  and what makes chmod a+x ??
<combo> pag: and these command: chmod +x - make it with sudo, right ?
<pag> combo, probably the same  (all+exec) but ie. u+x will add exec right only to user iirc
<pag> combo, no need to sudo in chomod - you might need to run the .run with sudo though
<combo> pag: ok, i see, THX
<jury> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> jury, !info packagename gives information about certain package
<jury> !info djview
<ubotu> djview: Viewer for the DjVu image format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.17-3ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 427 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<nicolai_> What exactly is purging in relation to packages?
<nicolai_> Removing all traces of the package?
<zenum> hey, does anyone know if it's possible to have the kicker hidden in some desktops and not in others? I only want to display it one my main desktop as I use the other more full screen type applications
<pag> nicolai_, system-level configfiles (not the ones in ~)
<jury> thanks to pag , i found what i was search  i just add one more repository :)
<pag> no problems :)
<jury> it is so if you know where to dig :)
<jury> nice, even appear in Kmenu
<underdog5004> why does feisty see my ide drive as /dev/sda? in edgy it was /dev/hda...
<pag> underdog5004, because of libsata
<underdog5004> pag, could you explain a bit more in-depth?
<pag> underdog5004, some kernel-thingy, which I don't really understand.
<underdog5004> oh...that's pretty technical...lol
<pag> underdog5004, I think that's the wikipage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks  but I'm not 100% sure about that either
<underdog5004> thanks for the link
* underdog5004 is reading
<adenicio> i need help with kopete
<adenicio> the instant messenger thing
<pag> adenicio, be more specific, please :)
<pag> about the problem I mean.
<dhq> suppose my mbr of my hardisk soent work what option do i have
<dhq> doesnt*
<adenicio> pang: im getting there.everytime i log on with kopete it log on my cusin name at the same time i want them to ba seperat not to gether.and does it have and option to show online people only?
<adenicio> dhq:repare it whit your xp cd or linux cd
<pag> adenicio, it'll show only those who are online if you press ctrl+u
<dhq> adenicio, no my hardisk bootsector doesnt work
<pag> adenicio, ctrl+g hides empty groups
<pag> dhq, doesn't work at all? :O
<dhq> pag, yes
<Karti> any recommendations for pgp applications? gnupg? Many thanks
<pag> !gpg | Karti
<ubotu> Karti: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Karti> pag: cheers
<adenicio> dhq: u got only linux on your pc?
<pag> dhq, there's a Super Grub disc, which can be used to boot the machine iirc..
<[ifr0g] > What software do you guys use with your ipod ?
<pag> [ifr0g] , though I don't have ipod, I've heard that both Amarok and gtkpod handle the job pretty well
<pag> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<[ifr0g] > pag, Will those Apps help me rip songs from the ipod ?
<[ifr0g] > pag,thanks for that link.
<pag> [ifr0g] , dunno.. Amarok might have that option, mut I'm not too sure  (never touched gtkpod myself, so no info about that)
<[ifr0g] > pag, Alright, I will google.
<pag> [ifr0g] , wouldn't plugging iPod in and testing be easier? :P
<waylandbill> I've got an nvidia 7600 and it just started getting "unable to validate any modes, selecting default mode" which is putting me to 800x600. I've got no clue how to fix it.
<adenicio> pag:i got prob with adept maneger when i trry to install a paquage and aply it give me an error there was an error commiting changes.possibly there was a prob downloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<[ifr0g] > pag, :D.. well, i am going to get one. So just preparing my self.
<pag> adenicio, try installing them with apt-get - it has more reasonable errormsg's
<waylandbill> make that a 7900. :-)
<dhq> pag, so even if the kubuntu is installed in my pc with out a boot loader with the super grub disk it will load
<Karti> [ifr0g] : I used gtkpod with my wifes to test it and it worked fine
<dhq> [ifr0g] , hi amarok has a lot of plugins check out
<Karti> waylandbill: have you installed the nvidia driver and amended the etc/X11xorg.conf from nv to nvidia?
<[ifr0g] > dhq,:) fb ?
<[ifr0g] > dhq, where were you all these days ?
<Karti> oops etc/X11/xorg.conf
<waylandbill> Karti: yes. I've done both of those.
<Karti> and your nvidia-glx (the new one not legacy)
<jury> i can't start djview :( it
<Karti> waylandbill: I used the details from Ubuntu Hack book, and it recommends that you do the following:
<jury> it's not runing :(
<adenicio> pag: do u know how i get permision to transfer files from linux to windows(all is on one pc win and unix)
<adenicio> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Karti> waylandbill: 1. uname -r to find your kernal details (I believe)
<Karti> waylandbill: 2. installing the matching linux-restricted-modules for your kernel
<Karti> waylandbill: then installing nvidea-glx
<Karti> waylandbill: then amending the xorg.conf
<fvenez> I have some problems with a dialup connection: I managed to install drivers for my modem and connect using KPPP, but now firefox and konversation work fine while akregator and kopete can't connect
<adenicio> !commit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> Karti: looks like the same instructions on the ubuntu wiki.
<pag> dhq, it should - I'm not sure though...
<Karti> waylandbill: then once you have Ctrl + Alt + Backspace to reset X, you should be fine. Worked on mine with no issues that I am aware of and I have tried about 6 times (practicing with my images) over the last few days
<pag> !ntfs | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pag> !ntfs-3g | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<waylandbill> I just did a dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and have the resolution back, but not with the nvidia driver. Now to try putting that back in.
<Karti> waylandbill: The only difference I think was that I used the -386 restricted modules
<pag> waylandbill, are you using nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<adenicio> pag: ok
<Karti> pag: just a quick one, I loaded the -glx rather than the -legacy, is the -new another version? Not that it matters for mine as I have a 5900 on this PC
<waylandbill> pag: nvidia-glx
<pass> Q: why video plays so slow on youtube and other video sites? (graphic card drivers installed)
<adenicio> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<pag> Karti, I don't know which package should be used for which card.. I'd guess that everything older than 5000-series should use -legacy and 7000-> should use -new
<pag> waylandbill, if it doesn't work, you cold try -new... it might help
<Karti> pag: ta- no probs
<waylandbill> pag: ok. will try that.
<pass> how come video plays so slow
<pass> plz help, video in firefox plays slow..
<jetsaredim> wow - just tried the kde4 beta1 stuff
<jetsaredim> the plasma stuff looks good and so does dolphin
<jetsaredim> but damn is more like an alpha release than an beta
<jetsaredim> be forewarned
<pass> HELP video in firefox plays SLOW, video card drivers installed properly, video still choking - what plugins to use (!! unable to watch porn plz help)
<pag> kde4 isn't supposed to be rady yet..
<pag> !repeat | pass
<ubotu> pass: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<adenicio> i hate this frekin system when one working the other gone bad when u get it to work the other fail,if u get all to work programmes crashes like crazy
<pass> !repeat | pag
<ubotu> pag: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<adenicio> lol
<adenicio> pag:what do i have to install to have the 3d descktop?
<pag> adenicio, compiz / beryl / compiz fusion  support for all of them in #ubuntu-effects
<jetsaredim> pag: I understand that its not ready for primetime, but for beta i would expect most of the components to be there and jut be buggy
<adenicio> pag: how do i install with shell?
<pag> adenicio, sudo apt-get install packagename
<pag> jetsaredim, btw: are you sure you have beta  -ie. my mirror only updated alpha2 to beta1 only a few hours ago
<adenicio> pag:
<adenicio> pag: do u understand french?
<pag> adenicio, nope.
<pag> adenicio, paste the apt-output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and I'll see, if it'll make any sence to me
<Karti> pag: how long you been linuxing?
<cplusplus2> hi
<adenicio> pag: ok
<adenicio> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<adenicio> Password:
<adenicio> E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<adenicio> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<pag> Karti, used it first time 1,5 year ago and made a swich about a year ago
<pag> !apt-fix | adenicio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> !aptfix | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<cplusplus2> is it possible during the installation of kubuntu to create 6 partitions with: ext2, ext3, xfs, jfs, reiserfs and ntfs?????
<pag> cplusplus2, I'd guess.. may I ask, why do you need so many partitions though?
<Karti> cool I'm on three months but been playing with it for about 18 months (vmware) but finally picked Kubuntu and removed windows from my test PC to force myself to learn lol
<cplusplus2> i need to run filesystem benchmarks pag!!!
<cplusplus2> pag is reiserfs supported at the installation?
<pag> cplusplus2, oh... iirc kubuntu livecd comes with qparetd which supports most of the listed FS's
<Karti> cplusplus2: is reiserfs now out of favour since the maker was arrested for murder?
<cplusplus2> listed fs where?
<Karti> or am I behind with the times!
<pag> cplusplus2, the ones you listed just a few seconds ago ;)
<cplusplus2> but its still in the kernel?
<adenicio> pag: i did wat the bot said  but nothing happen in the shell.is it sopose to do something?
<cplusplus2> qparted means i cant create them with the gui?
<Karti> brb
<pag> cplusplus2, http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/faq.en.html
<cplusplus2> parted is a console appl!
<pag> adenicio, it's teh unix way - command realy says anything, if it works. so if it said nothing it probably worked just fine
<pag> cplusplus2, yup. and qparted is a gui-frontend for it
<cplusplus2> nice!
<cplusplus2> its supported at installation nice!
<cplusplus2> what about reiserfs its not in the installation right?
<cplusplus2> because this guy killed his wife?
<pag> cplusplus2, I'm not sure if you can install on it, but iirc you can format a partition to reisferFS
<cplusplus2> ah ok
<cplusplus2> but its no problem to create 6 partition with qparted...thats nice!
<cplusplus2> does it create a lvm internally?
<adenicio> pag:it still give me the same prob with the lock thing
<pag> adenicio, close adept before you try
<jetsaredim> pag: the beta1 packages are 3.92, right?
<pag> jetsaredim, yup.
<jetsaredim> then yep, i;m running that
<jetsaredim> well, i'm back to 3.5.7 now, but I was trying the beta
<pag> jetsaredim, ok. so let's just hope KDE4 will get better with beta2 :)
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> i'm thinking that they should have called this alpha3
<pag> jetsaredim, heh... with original scheldule it was supposed to be called beta2  (alpha2 was supposed to be beta1 back then)  then they changed the naming system a bit
<jetsaredim> nice
<jetsaredim> well, maybe i'm being too harsh
<jetsaredim> though i'm a developer myself and I've used plenty of beta (and alpha) software over the years
<jetsaredim> i also didn't try the alpha2, so I don't really have a reference point
<adenicio> pag:it dosnt work in normale console it still give me error of lock but when i try it in root console it work to install a pakage.but adept maneger still crashes
<pag> adenicio, strange.. did you use sudo in norman konsole?
<adenicio> pag:yes because all u send me i copy and past
<adenicio> e
<pag> ok, I dunno the what might be the problem.. I gotta go now, see you all :)
<adenicio> pag:wait who else know alot like u?
<adenicio> WHO CAN HELP ME,
<combo> crap! i downloaded 'ati-driver-installer-8.38.6-x86.x86_64.run' file - installed it and there is still 'DIRECT RENDERING: No' :[[[ ( i have ATI Radeon 9600, Kub.606[LTS]  - maybe somebody knows why it doesn't work?
<vistakiller> adenice use synaptic
<vistakiller> is much better from adept
<combo> vistakiller: u're talking to me ? :))
<vistakiller> combo gine in konsile fglrxinfo
<vistakiller> and paste here
<vistakiller> konsole*
<combo> vistakiller: wait a sec
<combo> - here it is :: http://wklej.org/id/5c781896dd ::
<vistakiller> you dont have the ati driver
<vistakiller> if you have it it will say ati and no mesa
<combo> but i've just already installed it before sec :/
<vistakiller> with what guide?
<combo> vistakiller: so what should i do ? :] 
<vistakiller> wait a minute first i will give you a guide
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<combo> vistakiller: no guide! i downloaded *.rub file and launch it :)
<vistakiller> wait this is not the way
<thoreauputic> vistakiller: yes it is :)
<vistakiller> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<vistakiller> here
<vistakiller> what kind of ati you have?
<combo> but i have Dapper Drake (6.06 LTS) version
<vistakiller> np
<combo> vistakiller: ATI Radeon 9600
<vistakiller> i think your card is working with open driver
<combo> and about those drivers i've just installed from *.run file ? how to remove them ? :)
<vistakiller> here
<vistakiller> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<combo> vistakiller: i thought that too, cuz one month ago i had AIGLX+Beryl (on feisty) and everything worked well
<vistakiller> if you install official driver
<vistakiller> you will not have aiglx
<combo> but somebody from this #canal told me yesterday that there is ATI open drivers no more, or something like this :/
<vistakiller> ati official driver is not support this
<vistakiller> yes
<combo> vistakiller: EXACLY this! :D
<vistakiller> you will install open driver
<thoreauputic> combo: not true - I use open drivers with a Radeon 9200 on my iBook
<combo> thoreauputic: and how to install them? cuz i prefer open :] 
<combo> but if there is no other way - it would be XGL :/
<thoreauputic> combo: they were there by default on my iBook
<thoreauputic> not brilliant, but compiz and beryl work
<thoreauputic> and planetpenguin/tus racer works :)
<thoreauputic> *tux
<combo> - i felt on my own skin that AIGLX is much faster than XGL while using BERYL
<vistakiller> look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514598&highlight=ati+open+driver
<combo> thoreauputic: i used tux repos then (on feisty) but i resigned from Beryl, cuz it was boring :] 
<combo> vistakiller: thx :] 
<thoreauputic> combo: :) I just run it now and then - mostly to impress vista users ;p
<thoreauputic> ... or make them cry :)
<adenicio> !winefish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winefish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<combo> thoreauputic: of cuz that beryl is much more beauty now than VISTA will ever be... but always same action all the time and i couldn't stand that anymore
<adenicio> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<combo> so i decided to back to the 'standard' system using :)
<thoreauputic> yes it can get to be too much :)
<adenicio> vistakiller: are u good with linux?
<combo> now i think that beryl is a 'toy' for people who start using Linux (and they use Window$ before)
<nosrednaekim> on the contrary, I don't even use a taskbar, its all shift+tab for me (ring window switcher)
<nosrednaekim> so beryl is very nice for that
<vistakiller> i dont know :P
<nicolai_> combo: I would rather say Beryl is a feature for people who _are_ used to Linux, since it might break and leave new users frustrated.
<GuHHH> what is needed to make sound work when compiling a kernel?
<nosrednaekim> the driver for your card and alsa support I believe
<combo> nicolai_: :)
<adenicio> vistakiller: hmmm....ok i had a modem olitec it take me ageses to find out the name of the port it was conected to wich is the port com1(on windows)but on linux i got true to use it in port name /dev/ttyS0 wich i guess that wa they name the port com1 in linux.....
<vistakiller> yes
<vistakiller> or /dev/ttys1
<vistakiller> use kppp to connect
<vistakiller> if it work :P
<adenicio> vistakiller: now i conected a usb modem speedtouch in usb wich the pilots are install alllready but i dont know the name of the port it uses and in the option it got like 50 to choose the port it is conect to.i run in the console to see wa port it connected to but it give me name i dont see in the options
<vistakiller> give lsusb
<adenicio> vistakiller: kppp is wa i use to conect
<vistakiller> to see if your system see your usb modem
<adenicio> vistakiller: its that wa i did to see the name of the port but the names are not the same
<vistakiller> i dont know try the kppp and look with lusb if you can see your modem
<adenicio> vistakiller: it did see it
<adenicio> vistakiller: it was bus 002 .... 002
<vistakiller> ok you can see and your system from the kmenu
<vistakiller> this is not the address
<adenicio> vistakiller: wat dev was that
<adenicio> ?
<vistakiller> i dont know but this is not the adress
<combo> crap! can't find anywhere some good guide (step by step) how to install AIGLX on my ATI  :[[[[[  why it is such difficult! :/
<combo> vistakiller: on that forum where nothing intersted :/
<combo> vistakiller: cuz it was about Radeon 9200 (max up to 9500) and i have 9600
<combo> and from 9600 (and all later) there is something else with them as i read
<msingh> any video conf. software to recommend?
<nicolai_> combo: If you have already installed the driver, and if it is installed the same way the Nvidia driver is installed, then I would suggest going to: system settings -> monitor and display -> hardware -> admin -> configure graphics card
<nicolai_> combo: I've never had to play with ATI cards though.
<msingh> nicolai_, yes it all works fine with amsn.. but not very reliably
<msingh> oh sorry i thought you were talking to me :)
<nicolai_> msingh: :)
<combo> WAAAAAAAAAIT EVERYBODY - i found some NEW option in menu called 'Catalyst Cotrol Center' :)
<combo> maybe it has something in common with drivers i installed ? :)
<combo> *** with drievers i was tryuing to install :D
<Karti> vistakiller: just a quick but in, mt hacks guide suggests xorg-driver-fglrx for ati
<vistakiller> yes with official driver combo
<nosrednaekim> Karti: not if the card is too old to support it ;)
<nosrednaekim> but I'm not sure if the 9600 is too old
<Karti> ah just thought I could help ;)
<combo> in this little tool i can configure Antyaliasing, anizotrop filtring double buffer and some other otpion i don't understand :) but here is nothing with XGL or i'm wrong ;P
<adenicio> vistakiller: anyway i give up.my pc run on a 512ddr there are no a lot running but the pc goes slow like heck isnt there an option to choose like performance for everything to go fast
<nosrednaekim> combo: did you restart your computer after installing the drivers?
<combo> nosrednaekim: yeap
<combo> ok, i set all option at maximum details :D
<combo> let's see......... :)
<nosrednaekim> combo: did you edit your xorg.conf to say fglrx instead of ati?
<combo> applied... and must be reboot... hope my pc will be working :D
<combo> nosrednaekim: i didn't editted anything
<combo> nosrednaekim: just installed '*.run' file
<nosrednaekim> combo: oh wow... now thats the wrong way to do it.
<combo> there where drivers... i there were said that it will work :D
<shiv_j> when I open ntfs-config it gives awarnig : gtk-Warning cannot open display. Plz help
<combo> nosrednaekim: btw. do u know HOW TO edit xorg.conf file ? :)
<nosrednaekim> combo: yeah
<combo> i've read many 'bout that - but always didn't work :/
<nosrednaekim> combo: run "apt-get install restricted-manager"
<combo> that package wasn't found :/
<combo> nosrednaekim: so it doesn't exist YET :)
<nosrednaekim> combo: are you running edgy?
<combo> nosrednaekim: Kubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake :)
<nosrednaekim> oh....... ok...... then,.......
<nosrednaekim> combo: go into adept then.
<combo> nosrednaekim: i've chose yesterday before latest version and Dapper and STABLE win, so i decideed to install Dapper :))
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Is there anything I should install before installing LimeWire?
<combo> nosrednaekim: here i am :)
<x_link> sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<x_link> sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<nosrednaekim> ok. well are you in adept?
<nosrednaekim> ok, search for
<combo> nosrednaekim: aaaaalmost :D:D
<x_link> I installed those 2 things. But when I load LimeWire it just dissapears after a while.
<combo> nosrednaekim: still loading
<nosrednaekim> fglrx
<x_link> I really need this program, so can somebody please help me?
<combo> nosrednaekim: ok found 4 records
<shiv_j> plz help
<shiv_j> root@shiv-laptop:/home/shiv# ntfs-config
<shiv_j> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<shiv_j> Xlib: No protocol specified
<shiv_j> (ntfs-config:5585): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<shiv_j> root@shiv-laptop:/home/shiv#
<combo> contro, kernel source, driver fglxr and driver fglxr-dev
<combo> nosrednaekim: WAIT!
<combo> only one of all those four is installed :/
<combo> xorg-driver-fglxr is installed
<combo> nosrednaekim: and the others ARE NOT :] 
<vistakiller> shiv_i you have install ntfs-3g?
<nosrednaekim> it is?
<combo> nosrednaekim: so maybe i have to install other 3 ? :)
<combo> nosrednaekim: this one is installed and all else - not
<nosrednaekim> combo: thats ok. so now pastebin your /etc/xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> no, the others are unmeccesary
<combo> nosrednaekim: kk
<combo> nosrednaekim: so here it is :: http://wklej.org/id/d78cf7394d ::
<StoneNewt> does kde4 conflict with kde 3.7?
<nosrednaekim> combo: make that your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, sorry
<nosrednaekim> StoneNewt: No
<combo> nosrednaekim: there is my xorg.conf ( ? )
<combo> nosrednaekim: u want to see that file's contest, right ? :)
<nosrednaekim> just a sec.
<nosrednaekim> yes, of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> combo: could you please paste at the ubuntu pastebin, because its easier to edit over there.?
<combo> nosrednaekim: ok, no problem, but just tell me what is UBUNTU PASTEBIN  ? :D:D
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<combo> nosrednaekim: doing it
<nosrednaekim> thanks'
<nosrednaekim> combo: and do another thing, uninstall the fglrx drivers that you manually installed with the .run file.
<combo> nosrednaekim: crap!!! the xorg.xonf doesn't want to launch :/
<combo> nosrednaekim: i'm typing: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf - and nothing happen :[[[[[[[
<nosrednaekim> use "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<combo> nosrednaekim: exactly that :] 
<combo> nosrednaekim: " failed to open device " :] 
<combo> nosrednaekim: wait a sec - reboot
<nosrednaekim> pop up a terminal and try "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<nosrednaekim> what?
<Pupeno>  What was the name of that program that would wrap "make install" and make a deb package?
<combo> nosrednaekim: done! :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32475/
<thoreauputic> Pupeno: checkinstall
<Pupeno> thoreauputic: thanks.
<nosrednaekim> combo: use this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32476/
<nosrednaekim> but back up your old file first
<combo> nosrednaekim: let's see...
<combo> nosrednaekim: reboot or just CTRL+ALT+BCKSPC ?
<combo> nosrednaekim: ( back_up has been made )  ^^
<nosrednaekim> neither yet. we have to go through what has to be done should this NOT work.
<combo> nosrednaekim: ok
<combo> nosrednaekim: so there is something else to do, right ? :)
<nosrednaekim> it will give you a command line. log in and run this command "sudo cp <location of backed up file> /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<nosrednaekim> but hopefully it works.
<nosrednaekim> combo: you uninstalled that .run version of the ati driver right?
<combo> nosrednaekim: i didn't
<combo> nosrednaekim: it is still there
<combo> nosrednaekim: so i have to restore backed up copy ?
<nosrednaekim> ok w/e log out and restart the X-server from KDM
<combo> nosrednaekim: so first restore back up ?
<combo> nosrednaekim: or try that new version ?
<nosrednaekim> if something goes wrong, yes
<combo> nosrednaekim: ok, got it
<nosrednaekim> try the new version, yep
<Riddell> feisty testers needed for kde 4 beta 1 http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<szal> is the URL already in the bot?  we're having questions every now and then on how to install it
<combo> nosrednaekim: didn't work - i had to backed it up
<HayaBusa> Good morning everyone..
<combo> nosrednaekim: ** i mean: restore :)
<HayaBusa> dose anyone got any info on RED5 server ?
<liquido^> hi there! i have a very big problem with moblock, somebody can help me?
<Insane`KDE> How do I execute a shell script from the console?
<runlevelten> Insane`KDE: ordinarily, you type the script's name
<nosrednaekim> combo: hmm... ok
<Insane`KDE> It gives me "command not found"
<runlevelten> Insane`KDE: If it's in the current directory, you type ./scriptname - this is more secure as it stops system commands being replaced with scripts from the current directory secretly
<runlevelten> which cmd.exe allows :)
<liquido^> In the moblock.log i read: "possible hack hijack"... what does it mean?
<Insane`KDE> Ah, thanks ^^
<nosrednaekim> combo: could you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.1.log?
<combo> nosrednaekim: k
<Pensa`MIA> Riddell will I be able to choose between kde3 and kde4 when I install kde4base
* Ange|us returns ( from Sleepin') (total away time: 10h 9m 26s)
<combo> nosrednaekim: there is only Xorg.0.log :] 
<nosrednaekim> combo: odd.
<combo> nosrednaekim: Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old
<combo> nosrednaekim: ok
<nosrednaekim> pastebin the old.
<nosrednaekim> we'll try that
<combo> nosrednaekim: here it is :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32478/ ::
<nosrednaekim> ok!
<combo> nosrednaekim: :)
<Ace2016> Hi al
<Ace2016> all *
<Ace2016> can someone help me install the nvidia driver in linux from nvidia.com, i'm looking for /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa  but its not there, does it come with that the .run file?
<combo> nosrednaekim: make a back up first ? :)
<vistakiller> try envy script
<Ace2016> i'm using feisty but the ones in the repos do not support my card :(
<vistakiller> alberto milone-envy
<combo> nosrednaekim: u've already changed something, right ? cuz i see no difference :)
<nosrednaekim> go into your xorg.conf and look for the "Section"Device"" that has ati as its driver
<vistakiller> wait i will give you a link to install the nvidia driver
<Ace2016> ok
<nosrednaekim> combo: no, I haven't changed anything
<vistakiller> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<nosrednaekim> combo: when you find it, remove the whole section
<combo> nosrednaekim: there are TWO Section "Device"
<combo> nosrednaekim: which one delete ? :)
<nosrednaekim> yes, but one of them defines "Driver" as "ati"
<nosrednaekim> delete that one
<combo> YES - one is Driver - ATI and another Driver - fglrx
<combo> so this with ATI delete ?
<combo> nosrednaekim: ok
<nosrednaekim> yeah, the whole four line or so section
<combo> nosrednaekim: reboot ? :)
<nosrednaekim> no.
<combo> nosrednaekim: ok
<nosrednaekim> at the end of the file put this: Section "Extensions"
<nosrednaekim> and then this line, tabbed in..: Option      "Composite" "0"
<nosrednaekim> and then this,untabbed: EndSection
<nosrednaekim> got all that?
<combo> ony Composite ? anything else ?
<combo> got that
<kaminix|awayz> How do I make Kopete open links in swiftfox like Konversation does?
<nosrednaekim> nope.
<nosrednaekim> combo: this all would be easier if we were using fiesty.
<nosrednaekim> combo: pastebin that file that you ust modified so I can verify that it looks right
<combo> nosrednaekim: ok :)
<combo> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32481/
<nosrednaekim> ok great... go restart X.
<combo> nosrednaekim: ok :)
<nosrednaekim> you can back up as before if something goes wrong.
<nosrednaekim> hopefully you weren't editing your backup file
<combo> nosrednaekim: hope it won't be needed :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<pass> Q: best method for backuping system? (system partition - /)
<stdin> pass: there is no "best"
<stdin> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<pass> Q: A method for backuping system? (system partition - /)
<runlevelten> pass: it depends on all sorts of requirements you may or may not have :)
<runlevelten> more detail needed.
<pass> what kind of requirements
<showid> hi
<pass> i want to have a sort of tar or something similar to ghost backup for the sys partition
<pass> just need a recommendation for a good product, and if any1 knows - does ghost support ext3 backup?
<showid> i have problems to install kubuntu on my desktop, wanna help  /qry ;)
<runlevelten> so by product, I gather you don't want tar...
<runlevelten> like a gui package?
<pass> i don't really mind, i know tar will not be as easy as a ghost live cd
<pass> u have to shut down, boot from live cd of linux, tar the sys without /proc or something and then recreate it when u untar
<runlevelten> I would tentatively point out that ghost is supposed to support ext3, but I can't vouch for whether it works at all.
<pass> ok, any idea how to do it with tar?
<Jagoda>  /commands
<runlevelten> consider using rsnapshot or partimage
<runlevelten> (although I haven't used partimage for a long time, 'twas good :) )
<stdin> there is "keep" the backup system for KDE
<runlevelten> as for tar, well there's lots of exhaustive HOWTOness around that can explain that more fully than I can, starting with man tar
* runlevelten wonders
<runlevelten> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<stdin> remember, if you are using tar you'll need at least double the space your data takes up
<runlevelten> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<runlevelten> svn is good for ~ backup if you're used to it, too.
<BluesKaj> I don't understand svn , is it an alternate repository or just another package source like sourcforge etc
<BluesKaj> ?
<Dragnslcr> It's a versioning system
<Dragnslcr> Like CVS, only better
<runlevelten> svn is a version control system - like a timeline for the files in a project, which handles the issues you get for multiple people working on a file that you don't want ruined.
<runlevelten> It works well as a backup system on the side.
<runlevelten> heh
<BluesKaj> a superior version of packages/apps then ?
<Riddell> Pensa`MIA: yes
<Pensa`MIA> ok, installing
<runlevelten> more like a souped up, networked uber-undo facility
* runlevelten hugs svn
<stdin> I'm starting to use bzr more now
<stdin> not sure why exactly
* runlevelten is being dragged kicking and screaming onto git
<stdin> hmm, why does git seem to take forever tho?
<pass> runlevelten - thanks
<rotman> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pensa`MIA> going to test kde4 on feisty
<Pensa`MIA> brb
<Karti> Hi, any one used simple backup? sbackup? and is there a kde gui for it?
<runlevelten> pass, yvw
<runlevelten> Karti: stdin was just pointing out keep, which may be what you want :)
<Karti> runlevelten: cheers I will have a look
<Pupeno> Can I connect to a router that offers "WPA2-PSK [AES] "? (using wpasupplicant)
<nosrednaekim> yeah, ou can Pupeno
<combo> nosrednaekim: hello back :) i just want to tell u that it doesn't work but i don't want to fight with it anymore :|
<combo> nosrednaekim: i don't care those f**king ATI drivers anymore :/
<nosrednaekim> combo: yeah. well I don't like working with dapper. Fiesty is so much easier
<combo> nosrednaekim: so maybe soon - if i have a feisty i'll let u know :)
<combo> nosrednaekim: but not so fast :D
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<sc0tch> Is KDE 4 planned to be in Gusty? or is that more of a "if KDE 4 is ready by the time they freeze Gutsy then it will be"?
<pag> sc0tch, it will be available in repos, but will not be installen by default
<StoneNewt> kde4 segfaults on me :(
<Dr_willis> KDE4 made my dogs hair fall out!
<Dr_willis> :)
<nosrednaekim> SUE SUE SUE!!!!
<savetheWorld> Dr_willis: Thats great!. No more shedding!
<StoneNewt> Dr_willis: seriously it sefaults and dumps me back kdm...
<Dr_willis> now he looks like a little rat! :0
<jhutchins> StoneNewt: Have you filed a bugreport?
<nosrednaekim> which is all he was anyway
<Dr_willis> StoneNewt,  I know why ive been avoiding kde4 for now. :)
<StoneNewt> jhutchins: not yet
<savetheWorld> KDE4 is still in Beta isn't it?
<Riddell> StoneNewt: feisty or gutsy?
<jhutchins> StoneNewt: That's the whole point of running beta-test software.
<jhutchins> savetheWorld: Just released the beta this week iirc.
<Karti> Hi, I am looking at backing up only certain files such as my Kontact mail folder, but the recommendation is to tar and gz it. In windows I would normally create a batch file to do this, could someone give me some pointers? All help greatly appreciated
<StoneNewt> jhutchins: right now my bug report would be 'it crashes as I log in and dumps me at kdm again'
<jhutchins> StoneNewt: And a hardware listing.
<StoneNewt> give me a while and it'll be blah fails during kdeinit up
<savetheWorld> jhutchins: so much for me being subtle about reminding people that beta software only has beta quality, but thanks.. :-)
<jhutchins> StoneNewt: Possibly copies of X error logs.
<Riddell> StoneNewt: try running programmes from a terminal under KDE 3 (with the 4 export lines)
<Riddell> StoneNewt: feisty or gutsy?
<StoneNewt> feisty
<Pali> i have problem with my webcam
<jhutchins> Karti: What you want is a "shell script".
<jhutchins> Karti: Basically you can just write the commands in order in a text file.
<jhutchins> Karti: The first line should contain #! /bin/dash to specify that the dash shell should execute it.
<savetheWorld> #!/bin/bash
<jhutchins> Karti: Set it as executable, put it in /usr/etc, and put a symbolic link in /etc/cron/daily
<Karti> jhutchins: cheers just found a site that covers basics. That should do nicely. On a par with this could I use Cron to set the times for these jobs..
<savetheWorld> yes
<Karti> jhutchins: perfect. Many thanks for the assistance
<jhutchins> Karti: Yes, if you want a specifc time.
<jhutchins> Karti: You will most likely be VERY pleased with the scripting abilities in Linux.
<Karti> jhutchins: ta - it looks that way!
<sam_> How to Install Themes in Fiesty?
<jhutchins> !themes | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of themes in the package manager, thats not isntalled by default.
<Karti> jhutchins: final question for the mo....is there a support # for this kind of basic scripting?
<echnaton> hi. iam running kubuntu 7.04 on my notebook and the system freezes continuosly. how to fix that?! it only freezes for view seconds.
<jhutchins> Did Xera ever get that 9200 working?
<nosrednaekim> echnaton: are you running beryl?
<sam_> Which application to launch to use and install themes
<echnaton> no
<echnaton> also applications in terminal etc. freeze
<echnaton> maybe something with cpu-frequency-scaling?
<jhutchins> echnaton: Check your disk.
<jhutchins> echnaton: fsck
<echnaton> ok
<jhutchins> echnaton: Probably "sudo shutdown -F -r now"
<echnaton> ok jhutchins
<jussi01> !changethemes | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<sam_> ok thanks..well check it out
<jussi01> :)
<StoneNewt> Dr_willis: ahh...  KDE4 is seg faulting cause I messed up!
<echnaton> ata2: command 0xa0 timeout, stat 0xdd0 host_stat and ata2: translated ata stat/err 0xd0/00 to sci sk/asc/ascq 0xb/47...
<echnaton> jhutchins: something with s-ata i suppose
<rotman> skype
<rotman> hmm.. wwe
<rotman> sorry bout that
<Pali> i have problem with my webcam. i install driver gspca, ov51x, pwc, sn9c102, zr364, but cant use my webcam
<arun> i cant move a couple folders from a cd to my hard drive.. it says 'access denied'
<jhutchins> arun: You can't move files from a CD - you would be deleting them.  Just copy them.
<arun> yeah thats what i meant
<arun> copy files
<arun> i cant
<arun> just for this cd
<arun> i can see the files, i can open the files from the cd, i just cant copy them
<arun> any ideas?
<jhutchins> arun: What are these files?
<pag> arun, are you copying them to some locateion you have no write access?
<pag> location, sorry
<arun> pag: no, just to my home directory
<arun> jhutchins: audio files.. but they dont have drm or anything like that
<jhutchins> arun: What created the CD?
<arun> a friend of mine burned the cd using windows xp
<arun> drag and drop using roxio
<arun> i've used other cds burned with the same software, so i dont know why this wont work
<jhutchins> Oh.  Roxio.
<jhutchins> No idea then, roxio is one of the reasons I haven't used Windows for the last five years.
<Pali> my webcam doesnt function. i try many driver but any not function. what do i do?
<jhutchins> Pali: It depends on what webcam and what you're trying to do with it, but there are some web pages that might help:
<jhutchins> !webcam | Pali
<ubotu> Pali: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<pag> arun, see if cp gives any error.  ie. cp /media/cdrom/music/blaah.ogg ~
<Pali> easycam2 not function.
<jhutchins> pag: No telling what format roxio used for the disk, what file ownership there is, what the permissions are.
<Pali> lsusb:Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0c45:612a Microdia
<jhutchins> arun: You could probably copy them using sudo, but you would then need to use chown to set them as owned by you.
<pag> jhutchins, oh. ok. :-/
<arun> jhutchins: how do i do that? i tried opening konqueror with kdesu and then copying the files, but that didn't work either.. i then tried changing the permissions of the files, but it didnt let me change the permissions
<ggbuntu> ciao
<Pali> i try this drivers gspca, ov51x, pwc, sn9c102, zr364
<arun> jhutchins: any idea? i really want one of the albums on that cd, havent been able to find it elsewhere
<arun> :)
<Pali> id my webcam: ID 0c45:612a Microdia --> this id is not supported by any drivers
<jhutchins> arun: sudo cp /path/to/files ~/path/to/store/them/
<arun> jhutchins: alright, will try
<jhutchins> chown <youruser> ~/path/to/store/them/*
<jhutchins> sudo chown <youruser> ~/path/to/store/them/*
<arun> should i do that before or after
<Riddell> StoneNewt: did you get it working?
<StoneNewt> nope
<nicolai_> arun: in the order jhutchins posted it
<StoneNewt> new problem :S
<arun> thanks guys, will try that and report back
<melkor2> hi
<melkor2> i have a problem trying to change my splash screen
<melkor2> it says: "ksplash: cannot connect to X server :0.0"
<melkor2> and
<melkor2> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<melkor2> Xlib: No protocol specified
<melkor2> i just want to change the stupid splash screen
<melkor2> anyone can help me?
<nosrednaekim> melkor2: are you trying to do it as root?
<StoneNewt> hum kde4 seem to be objecting to some of my ha
<StoneNewt> hand made debs :( I'll have to try this on a new hdd
<melkor2> yes
<melkor2> but doesn't work
<runlevelten> Damn, some of the opensuse artwork is beautiful.
<runlevelten> Oh, wrong channel, sorry :)
<pag> melkor2, you shouldn't do it as root - use normal user instead
<nosrednaekim> melkor2: use normal user
<melkor2> i tried first as normal
<melkor2> and didn't work
<melkor2> so i tried as root
<pag> melkor2, try again as normal user
<runlevelten> melkor... didn't work in what way?
<melkor2> nop
<HayaBusa> how can i install phpeclips plug in ???
<Assid> hey
<pag> hello Assid
<Assid> can someone help me check why my cpu shows the cpu led as active..
<kaminix2> Any ideas as to why SKIM won't work with QT4 apps and why it uses the SCIM icon (right-clicking it confirms it's SKIM though)?
<arunkale> jhutchins: it gives me a 'no such file or directory' error
<Assid> all of a sudden it always shows it as active.. i cant understand why
<Assid> even rebooting didnt help
<Assid> X is constantly on
<nosrednaekim> Assid: its probably something used by the OS, and linux probably doesn't have support for it
<Assid> nosrednaekim: i think its something related to x ..
<Assid> it just shows alot of usage in it
<runlevelten> assid: top
<Assid> goes up and down between a constant 4.5% to 25%
<Assid>  5644 root      15   0  144m  52m 6328 S   24  3.5   1:05.84 Xorg
<nosrednaekim> Assid: looks about normal
<Assid> 24% ?
<nosrednaekim> isn't that 3.5%?
<nosrednaekim> oh no... never mind
<nosrednaekim> yeah that is bad
<stdin> X does nothing on it's own, it'd be an application  using the X estentions
<stdin> like beryl/compiz or even firefoz
<nosrednaekim> Assid: you using beryl?
<stdin> *firefox
<runlevelten> Are you sure it's a CPU led not the hard drive light?
<Assid> nosrednaekim: yes.. but its not supposed to be on constant
<Assid> runlevelten: not sure.. cpu/harddrive
<nosrednaekim> Assid: well, beryl will do that to you
<runlevelten> you running beagle?
<Assid> nope
<Assid> i do see alot of disk io tho
<Assid> 125K/1336K
<Assid> erven tho im not doing anything
<runlevelten> Yeah, disk io can be worse, too
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> trying to understand why
<runlevelten> maybe you're building slocatedb
<Assid> i did disassemble my machine to clean it
<Assid> alot of usb slots may have interchanged and stuff
<runlevelten> got any ps ax | grep find?
<runlevelten> got any ps ax | grep find    ?
<Assid> runlevelten: nothing
<runlevelten> so you'll probably have no ps ax | grep updatedb either then
<runlevelten> Assid: what services have you installed?
<arunkale> jhuthcins: got a second?
<nosrednaekim> its jhutchins...
<arunkale> ah yes
<arunkale> jhutchins
<Assid> back
<Snake> alright, whos really good with ubuntu and wants to answer a question...
<pag> !ask | Snake
<ubotu> Snake: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Snake> robotgeek: PING!
<Snake> I want to dump all my gnome stuff
<Snake> and get kde running on here
<Snake> I want it to be like a fresh kubuntu install... without the fresh install
<Snake> :P
<pag> Snake, like this? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Assid> runlevelten: got it working
<Assid> one of the ide burners wasnt responding
<Snake> pag: perfect
<Snake> thanks :)
<pag> np :)
<ubuntu__> hello
<pag> !hi | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu__> i need some help please
<Assid> now if  only i can figure out how to get the taskbar to be independant per desktop in beryl
<pag> ubuntu__, just ask your question :)
<runlevelten> Assid: well done
<ubuntu__> is beryl install by default in the ubuntu 7.4 packages?
<Assid> err.. what do you guys use for msn ?
<pag> ubuntu__, in Ubuntu there's compiz installed (but not enabled) in Kubuntu - nothing
<pag> Assid, when I used only msn I used KMess, nowdays I use kopete
<ubuntu__> i thought the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is just that kde is install with kubuntu ?
<Assid> kopete needs to add a search feature that lets you use the damn email id
<adenicio> Assid: hello
<ubuntu__> hi i searching for a new disto to try does anyone recommned kubuntu. iam interested in programming ?
<Assid> hi adenicio
<Stratys> can anyone help me out....i need to know if you can set and run macros on kubuntu...and if so How!
<Stratys> lol
<Assid> hahahahaaa : http://www.bash.org/?244321
<runlevelten> ubuntu__: any halfway decent gnu/linux distro will be great for a programmer.
<adenicio> Assid: i install synaptic with the console a window pop up talking about the licen for java that i have to accept by presin ok i tink but nothing workin it just staying there i can get true to accept
<ubuntu__> i think iam going to install kubunt
<Assid> adenicio: scroll down.. the java license agreement needs you to enable that chweck box
<Snake> pag: this is awesome....
<adenicio> Assid: its no scrollin down thats the prob
<Snake> I ran it while still in ubuntu
<Snake> and the world just collapsed around me
<pag> Snake, heh... I hope everything works ok now?
<Snake> pag: iunno, its reinstalling
<Snake> well
<Snake> instaling KDE
<Assid> adenicio: in the page before you agree
<Assid> adenicio: it shows the license agreement
<runlevelten> adenicio: check you've read the license, check your modifier keys aren't stuck, check your mouse is functional, plugged in properly, and that the working parts (ie the clear part for the laser) are clean.
<pag> adenicio, if you install thorough console you should scroll down (with arrow) and choose ok with tab
<adenicio> pag:ok i had to do it with the pad lol
<adenicio> pag:tanks
<pag> np
<Snake> pag: how long you been around here?
<Snake> (I used to chill in this room a lot, never seen ya)
<pag> Snake, since the beginning of summer I think..
<Snake> ah
<Snake> That explains i
<Snake> t
<Snake> :P
<adenicio> lol
<Snake> I havnt been here since fawns release..
<Snake> probably before that
<adenicio> !fawn
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<apetrescu> Hi guys; is it possible to change the volume name of a hard drive without reformatting it? If so, how?
<Snake> apetrescu: I know you can, but I cant remeber how
<Snake> and I dont have a web browser im afraid..
<apetrescu> Snake, thanks, it's good to know that my search is not in vain, at least :)
<apetrescu> Does anyone else know how?
<apetrescu> Hm, I just thought of something; I should check to see if qtparted can do it!
<runlevelten> apetrescu: change the name in what way?
<Snake> runlevelten: change C: to I:
<Snake> im assuming
<runlevelten> apetrescu: as in the /name ?
<Snake> or sba1 to sba2
<Snake> whatever
* Snake shuts up
* runlevelten boggled a bit at the C:, I: thing for a second
* runlevelten doesn't get to using windows much :)
<apetrescu> runlevelten: Not the mount point, no.
<Snake> lol
<apetrescu> runlevelten: The actual volume name that the HD carries with it everywhere, even across OS'.
<apetrescu> In qtparted it's called a "label"
<nicolai_> apetrescu: that depends on the motherboard and internal wiring
<apetrescu> But qtparted doesn't let you change it, just view it :(
<nicolai_> apetrescu:I believe you have to open the case and change the Master/slave cabels
* Snake sighs
<apetrescu> Ah, I found it! (online)
<pag> apetrescu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive  <- not sure if this applies to HDDs, but you could take a look at this
<Snake> nicolai_: he wants to change what he labeled the drive as
<apetrescu> It's nothing so complicated. I just have to use 'e2label'
<Snake> lol
<apetrescu> e2label /dev/sda5 nameofthelabel
<Snake> apetrescu: sounds too easy... how much does 23label cost :P
<nicolai_> apetrescu: ahh. that kind of label :P
<Snake> e3lable*
<Snake> whatever
<apetrescu> Ah! pag, thanks :)
<runlevelten> nicolai_: labels are on file systems ;)
* Snake gives up
<apetrescu> I ended up finding it at almost the same time as you, but your link is more thorough.
<andrea> rag nn capisco: ho reinstallato kubuntu 7.04 e aggiornato, al riavvio era cambiato il login display e il kmenu, + bello, con una migliore organizzazione delle voci
<andrea> e quando reinstallato, da live cd, nn sono statop in grado di riavere il kmenu nuovo
<pag> !es | andrea
<ubotu> andrea: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<adenicio> !synaptic !adept / pag
<pag> adenicio, huh?
<adenicio> wich is beter
<adenicio> ?
<dimentiy>  
<jhutchins> adenicio: aptitude
<pag> adenicio, imho - Synaptic  (though overall I prefer just apt)
<UQlev> dimentiy: tebya seychas otoshlyut na kubuntu-ru ;)
<dimentiy> nemaloveroyatno)
<spiffytech> Hi! I somehow fried my wifi connection this morning. It was fine until I started Wireshark, and now knetworkmanager doesn't see my wireless card, even though the Kcontrol does.
<kharloss> hi there . I made a big mistake . i use this command "sudo tar -cvzpf magazin.tgz /var/www/magazin"  and  look what happened / what camn i do to go back to my previous state ? any solution ? I really apreciate . screenshot here :http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/1909/sreenshot2nz8.png
<kharloss> i archived all my files
<kharloss> can i tar -zxvf for recursive unarcive ?
<kharloss> or .. what can i do ?
<andrea> why once i setup 7.o4 kubuntu from live cd, and after update, i found environment changes, like in login display, and kmenu, much more better, and then, after reinstall form live cd, and update again, i can't have those changes again?
<Assid> can anyone recommend sometinhg like gkrellm .. but better
<rubicon[1] > hello
<ronin_> Hello everyone
<ronin_> Anyone pretty awesome with configuring Guarddog?
<jhutchins> kharloss: Don't understand, what's the problem?  You archived your files - that's what you were trying to do, right?
<ronin_> or Firestarter, if its better somehow?
<rubicon[1] > A little question: i use one PC as Router and my newly installed very old pc with Feisty can PIng any server, can even do ftp, but with IRC and hhtp:// it won't work. WHY?
<BluesKaj> rubicon[1] :  which browser ?
<jhutchins> rubicon[1] : Usually that's because they are set to use a proxy, and you don't have a proxy, or the other way around.
<rubicon[1] > why can i PING, open FTP-Sessions, and get Timeout or else when trying to Update or http://xlgkjsdgjsdkgj
<rubicon[1] > i disabled all proxies
<rubicon[1] > browser: still konqueror
<BadRobot> hi there fellas
<pag> rubicon[1] , might be the infamous bug in knetworkmanager - try disabling it and try again
<kharloss> jhutchins:  i archived
<ronin_> Oddly enough, if I turn on the GuardDog config to let IRC traffic through, I can't connect to this IRC server!
<pag> hello BadRobot :)
<kharloss> but all my files are now overwriten with archived files
<BadRobot> Does anyone knows if Kubuntu 7.10 (Gusty Gibbon) will be released on KDE4?
<kharloss> my files are  php
<pag> BadRobot, it will not. It will have it installable, but KDE4 won't be the default untill gutsy+2
<kharloss> if you take a look at this picture you will understand
<pag> BadRobot, but as said - you will be able to install it (and you are infact able do install beta1 in Feisty)
<jhutchins> kharloss: Sorry, I can't see what the problem is.
<spiffytech> Hi! I somehow fried my wifi connection this morning. It was fine until I started Wireshark, and now knetworkmanager doesn't see my wireless card, even though the Kcontrol does.
<BadRobot> I will wait for the release,because i think KDE4 beta 1  is still very buggy
<jhutchins> spiffytech: Hard reboot? (power down)
<jhutchins> BadRobot: Very smart choice.
<spiffytech> Tried it with no success
<jhutchins> spiffytech: Remove wireshark?
<kharloss> jhutchins:  all my files are now  like index.php.gz     but all my filws must be   like index.php ... all my pictures are  image.jpg.gz ....
<kharloss> you understand ?
<spiffytech> I haven't removed it. let me try that.
<kharloss> i need recover my files
<egon_> can someone help me? i want to install my Nvidia VGA Treiber im loging in with root in the Konole but when i tipp init 3 ... Nothing happend -.-
<BadRobot> and i am using DesktopBSD and Kubuntu,so i don't mess around with this box.Check this out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE4
<jhutchins> kharloss: for foo in `ls *.gz`; do gunzip $foo; done
<egon_> can noone help me?
<jhutchins> egon_: init 3 is the same as init 5 in ubuntu.
<rubicon[1] > egon_: tri to log off normally, and then switch to konsole by pressing CTRL_ALT_F1
<jhutchins> egon_: you need to stop kdm instead, from a regular console as rubicon[1]  says.
<rubicon[1] > pag: i killed everal processes with K and Network, ifup works, ping works perfectly, even for servers i never pinged before ;), but it seems to get a timeout at Updating/Surfing and so
<pag> rubicon[1] , restart konqueror maybe? :S
<rubicon[1] > but even adept-manager has problems/Timeouts. i can not download anything. :((    (firefoy for example)
<pag> rubicon[1] , try restarting network... sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<spiffytech> I removed wireshark and rebooted, but knetworkmanager still doesn't see my wireless interface.
<egon_> it wont helo when i am tipping init 3 nothing happen
<egon_> help
<StoneNewt> I'm being silly but I've lost the link to the compiz fusion icon deb anyone have the link cause I can't find it on google :(
<rubicon> egon: runlevel 1 or 2 should do also. So: switch to konsole (STRG-ALT-F1), log in,then type SUDO init 2
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs!https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 1 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<rubicon> pag: no. no chance. ping: ok, ftp: timeout
<spiffytech> My wifi light is flashing, though.
<pag> rubicon, ok. sorry, but I'm out of ideas then.
<BadRobot> i like kubuntu ,but i am having a couple of problems with knetwork-manager
<rubicon> i use the same config on my laptop, and this pc here (DualBoot, now i'm typing in windows. It serves as my router for the other old box)
<BadRobot> and my wifi network
<rubicon> BadRobot: what does iwconfig say?
<rubicon> ifconfig wlan0 up?
<rubicon> ifup wlan0?
<BadRobot> i have done it already,but i am using WEP,so i type the right passphrase and it tries to connect ,then it hungs
<BadRobot> if i use wifi without any wep,wpa or wpa2 it works finew
<BadRobot> fine
<jhutchins> Wrong version of wpa
<cplusplus2> how could i create 6 partitions for hda1 here? -> http://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=partitionenlf3.png
<HayaBusa> how can i assosicate rtmp with firefox ????
<trekdanne> konqueror settings -> file associations -> uri ?
<rubicon> BadRobot: then keep it turned off and activatre a MAC-Filter in your Router for example.
* rubicon will eat now
* rubicon eats matjes and weibier ;)
<HayaBusa> but i need to do it with firefox . I installed RED 5, and it uses RTMP rather then http ..
<cplusplus2> how could i create 6 partitions for hda1 here? -> http://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=partitionenlf3.png
<trekdanne> HayaBusa: hmm... where are clicking the url?
<trekdanne> from where are you clicking  the url
<Prophezy> anyone knows how to change the text color in irc with Gaim????
<savetheWorld> Prophezy: suggest:  turn off all color
<[IT] 4ngelus> does anyone know how to make my computer bluetooth adapter visible to other bluetooth devices?
<Prophezy> savetheworld  hehe, i think i have it already i cant see what people are writing only when you write my name
<savetheWorld> heh
<Prophezy> i have black background , and all the text in here is black :D
<Prophezy> well i think i go back to mirc :D
<savetheWorld> Prophezy: why not turn the bacjground white?
<ubunturos> does gcc 4.0 have problems with svgalib?
<Prophezy> thats the problem,, i dont know where to turn it back again :D
<manson_> C'est qu'il y a du monde ici
<manson_> Salut
<StoneNewt> is it me or is kcontrol unreliable when asking for a sudo password
<pag> !fr | manson_
<ubotu> manson_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<manson_> Thanks sorry for disturb
<pag> StoneNewt, it is. launch it infront with root-rights, it works better (though forces to be more careful)
<pag> StoneNewt, the command is: kdesu kcontrol
<Prophezy> do anyone know if mirc is compatible with linux????
<javier> hi
<trekdanne> Prophezy: yes under wine
<Prophezy> oki thanks
<just-this-time> guys how do you fight junk mail ?
<trekdanne> although I would consider using konversation, xchat or BitchX
<just-this-time> I vote for konversation on linux
<just-this-time> and xchat on windows
<StoneNewt> pag: I've always used it as run and wait for the thing to prompt me for a password for things like kdm theme manager etc,,,\
<runlevelten> konversation is good if you're very into your antialised fonts.
<runlevelten> It's not as good as irssi or erc, but it can be made to look nice.
<trekdanne> just-in-time: im quite happy with google's spam filter on my gmail, so I have been using it ever since I got an account. However I've heard that SpamAssistant is really powerful
<[IT] 4ngelus> i'll try again to ask a question...
<[IT] 4ngelus> does anyone know how to make my PC visible to other bluetooth devices
<[IT] 4ngelus> ?
<pag> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mohammad> Hello, how should a beta version of a package be named? would someone please guide me?
<pag> mohammad, 1.2beta1... if it's your software, it's also your choise - if you're packaging something for ubuntu, you could ask in #ubuntu-motu - they know better
<mohammad> pag, oh thank you so the version number should come before "beta"
<pag> mohammad, I don't know... different software use different methods - ie. kde4 beta1's version is 3.92  Gnome uses 2.19.X as unstable developing version and so on.
<hsn_> how can i convert .ico file to gif? icontopbm complains about bad file
<steffen> how to find the uptime on my computer?
<rajazz> join #ubuntu-ar
<trekdanne> uname -a
<rajazz> jjajaja
<pag> steffen, uptime  is the command :)
<steffen> k. thx ;)
<steffen> i having problem getting mySQL to work. i have installed with the apt-get command. but when i try enter the mySQL database with phpmyadmin i get kicked out when i try clicking on the options. help?
<rajazz> quit
<pacman_> I'm having a problem with my wireless...when I try an connect, it goes to 28% and says 'configuring device' but that's as far as it goes
<zergtwaft> test
<zergtwaft> hello?
<Karti> jhutchins: Many thanks for before. Managed to find a book at home Beginners Guide to Linux Programming (can't remember buying that) but creating the backup script was very easy, so one again ta!
<nicolai_> !hi | zergtwaft
<ubotu> zergtwaft: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Snake> Who wants to help me with this...
<Snake> http://pastebin.ca/645460
<pag> Snake, did you use repos to install compiz-gnome or just some random .deb?
<stdin> Snake: try compiz-kde, not compiz-gnome (you'll have to remove compiz-gnome)
<Snake> pag: trevinhos repos
<Snake> stdin: thats what im tryin to do
<Snake> but I cant remove it
<Snake> I accidently put compiz-gnome
<Snake> noticed what I did
<Snake> killed it
<Snake> and now.. yeah. broked
<pag> sudo dpkg -r compiz-gnome
<Snake> small paste
<Snake> dpkg: error processing compiz-gnome (--remove):
<Snake>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Snake>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Snake> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Snake>  compiz-gnome
<pag> sudo dpkd --configure -a   ?
<stdin> try editing the post-removal script?
<Snake> pag: comes out clean
<Snake> stdin: there is no post removal script ;)
<stdin> Snake: dpkg: warning - old post-removal script returned error exit status 250 < yes there is
<Snake> oh
<Snake> well
<Snake> stdin: how do I fix it? lol
<Snake> pag: any other ideas?
<Snake> right now I cant install or remove...anything
<pag> so --configure -a works, but -r doesn't?
<Snake> correc
<Snake> t
<stdin> Snake: try editing "/var/lib/info/compiz-gnome.postrm" and put "exit 0" after "#!/bin/sh"
<stdin> Snake: opps, that's "/var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz-gnome.postrm"
<Snake> pag: that sound smart to you? ^^
<pag> Snake, yup.
<Snake> okay
<Snake> now what
<stdin> it's not really that "smart", it's very hackish, but it should work ;)
<Snake> lol
<pag> Snake, now just remove the package
<pag> ie. sudo dpkg -P compiz-gnome
<Snake> ken@ken-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -P compiz-gnome
<Snake> dpkg: error processing compiz-gnome (--purge):
<Snake>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Snake>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Snake> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Snake>  compiz-gnome
<stdin> ok, try "sudo dpkg --configure compiz-gnome"
<stdin> then, if that works you can purge it
<Snake> dpkg: error processing compiz-gnome (--configure):
<Snake>  package compiz-gnome is not ready for configuration
<Snake>  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')
<stdin> hmm...
<pacman_> I'm having a problem with my wireless...when I try an connect, it goes to 28% and says 'configuring device' but that's as far as it goes
<pag> !wireless | pacman_
<ubotu> pacman_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stdin> Snake: ok, try installing it again, "sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome"
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: heh, does that for me two. what is your chipset?
<Snake> stdin: http://pastebin.ca/645469
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: and are you using ndiswrapper?
<pacman_> I've got an ATI chip, and no, on ndiswrapper
<pacman_> I never had any problems with 6.06
<pag> Snake, try purging ( -P ) again.. does it give any nicer results?
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: ATI is the graphics chipset, not the wifi.
<stdin> Snake: if not it's time for hack number 2, edit "/var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz-gnome.postinst" and put "exit 0" after "#!/bin/sh" again
<nosrednaekim> whats your laptop model.
<Snake> pag:  http://pastebin.ca/645472
<Snake> stdin: ^^
<stdin> Snake: yeah, try what I said then
<Snake> stdin: okay, now what?
<pacman_> I forget which wireless card I have, it's not a laptop
<stdin> Snake: rerun the purge command
<Snake> stdin: same error
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: oh... ok. I guess it doesn't matter.
<stdin> Snake: after you edited the file ("/var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz-gnome.postinst") ?
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: do you have encryption on your router?
<Snake> stdin: correct
<pacman_> yes
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: which type? WPA?
<stdin> Snake: ahh, now it's the pre-removal script :p do the same thing in "/var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz-gnome.prerm"
<pacman_> I believe it's just a WEP key
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: ok, thats easy enough
<Snake> stdin: I hope your keeping track of these files :P
<stdin> Snake: I am :)
<nosrednaekim> do iwconfig and pastebin the output for me.
<Snake> okay changed
<stdin> Snake: purge again
<Snake> stdin: same error
<Snake>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 250
<stdin> but you just edited that
<Snake> uh huh
* stdin thinks
<pacman_> http://pastebin.ca/645474
<stdin> Snake: check that file again, see if the changes you made are still there
<Snake> they are
<Snake> I just did ;)
<stdin> Snake: oh, wait, it's post-removal now
<stdin> Snake: have a look at "/var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz-gnome.postrm"
<stdin> Snake: if it doesn't have "exit 0" near the top, add it
<Snake> changed
<Snake> lets see now..
<Snake> stdin: purge?
<stdin> yep
<Snake> ken@ken-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -P compiz-gnome
<Snake> dpkg: error processing compiz-gnome (--purge):
<Snake>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Snake>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Snake> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Snake>  compiz-gnome
<stdin> ugg
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: sorry, i'm getting there.
<Snake> are we having fun yet?
<Snake> :P
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: ok, run this command "sudo iwconfig ra0 ESSID <your essid>"
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: remember these commands, i'm not sure if it remember these settings
<stdin> Snake: ok, edit "/var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz-gnome.postinst" and "/var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz-gnome.preinst" if they are there
<Snake> okay it was in the first one
<stdin> Snake: now dpkg --configure compiz-gnom
<Snake> and the second one is a blank file
<Snake> stdin: the second is a blank file...
<stdin> leave it blank then
<Snake> ok
<pacman_> okay
<Snake> dpkg: error processing compiz-gnome (--configure):
<Snake>  package compiz-gnome is not ready for configuration
<Snake>  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')
<Snake> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Snake>  compiz-gnome
<stdin> man! :p
* Snake sighs
<pussfeller> i installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu install, and now, i want the ubuntu boot up splash back
<Snake> stdin: any chance the PACKAGE is broken?
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: then run "sudo iwconfig ra0 key <yourWEP key>"
<pussfeller> also, the commands i havefor gdm to execute are not executing
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: and then " sudo ifconfig ra0 up"
<stdin> Snake: looks like it doesn't depend on everything it actually NEEDS :p
<Snake> stdin: I got an idea
<Snake> how about
<Snake> stdin: I remove every compiz file associated with both KDE and gnome
<Snake> and see what that does
<stdin> Snake: thing is, it still won't fix the package
<pacman_> okay
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: and finally, "sudo dhclient ra0"
<Snake> stdin: hang on, lemme restart
<pussfeller> how do you get compiz to turn off anyways
<nosrednaekim> pussfeller: "kwin --replace"
<pussfeller> if i run killall -9 compiz.real from the menu i set up, it locks up the machine
<pussfeller> how would you do that with nautilus
<nosrednaekim> pussfeller: with gnome you mean?
<pussfeller> \yeah
<nosrednaekim> no clue. maybe "metacity --replace"?
<pussfeller> heh thats what the man page says
<pussfeller> let see if it works
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: now run ifconfig and see if you have an Ip address for ra0
<pacman_> http://pastebin.ca/645479
<pacman_> and no, I don't have an IP addy for ra0
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<nosrednaekim> aure you put in the key correctly?
<nosrednaekim> *sure
<pacman_> yes
<nosrednaekim> are you on your wired now or something?
<MaTiAz> hey, anyone have any experience of dualboot with Vista and Kubuntu?
<pacman_> yeah
<MaTiAz> Do they play along nicely (as in don't destroy each other)
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: get wlassistant
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: just load vista first and everything should be fine
<pussfeller> nope that locked it up too
<nosrednaekim> pussfeller: odd... that works for me
<pussfeller> it works from a term, but not from the menu
<pussfeller> anyways, how do i undo what installing kubuntu-desktop did to my booting up splash screens and the gdm stuff not running anymore
<nosrednaekim> pussfeller: "dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<pussfeller> i should have just installed kde
<nosrednaekim> nah, you just should have selected gdm as your login manager
<pacman_> okay, got it
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: try loging on with that.
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: Yeah, I'm on Vista ATM
<pussfeller> altho, i think kdm is better looking
<pacman_> still not working
<MaTiAz> So I guess I'm good to go :)
<nosrednaekim> pussfeller: I think so too
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: ra-links should work without a problem.
<pacman_> ra-links?
<nosrednaekim> I'm not sure what the problem is.
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: your chipset
<pacman_> ah
<pussfeller> thanks man
<nosrednaekim> for what
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: can you try taking off your encryption for a bit?
<pacman_> yeah
<ken> stdin: well... adept is reporting it BROKEN(Installed) and everything else related to compiz is uninstalled
<stdin> Snake: I'm having a think about it
<Snake> you do that
<Snake> :P
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: so take your encryption off and then try connecting with wlassistant
<MaTiAz> Oh great, the partitioner can't partition my HDD :(
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: you have to do it from within Vista
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: ok
<nosrednaekim> forgot to tell you tak
<nosrednaekim> *that
<underdog5004> level1__, ha ha, you still around?
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: nah, no problem
<MaTiAz> booting doesn't take too long :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<pacman_> man, I keep playing with the settings and nothing is working
<MaTiAz> done, back to Kubuntu again :D
<pacman_> I had this issue before, and i don't remember how I fixed it
<nosrednaekim> pacman_: hmm
<stdin> Snake: I (may) have a way
<Snake> stdin: shoot
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<stdin> Snake: wget http://stdin.110mb.com/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.1+git20070730~3v1ubuntu0_i386.txt
<Snake> got it
<Snake> actually
<Snake> I got a 404.php
<Snake> :P
<danielklejnstrup> Er der nogle danske brugere her?
<stdin> Snake: hold on ...
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MaTiAz> I doubt I need a swap partition when I have 2 gigs of RAM?
<Snake> stdin: hurry, i have to leave in 5 :(
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: put one on...
<stdin> Snake: ok, wget http://stdin.110mb.com/compiz-gnome.txt
<stdin> Snake: then, mv compiz-gnome.{txt,deb}
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: if you have that much ram, I doubt you are running out of disc space ;)
<stdin> Snake: then try installing that with dpkg, it's a dummy package, empty
<Snake> stdin: again, 404 :(
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: Well, I have a 400GB disk :) I guess one gig will do?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Snake> there we go
<Snake> stdin: got it
<Snake> hrm
<Snake> stdin:
<Snake> dpkg: warning - old post-removal script returned error exit status 250
<Snake> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
<Snake> dpkg: error processing compiz-gnome.deb (--install):
<Snake>  there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up
<MaTiAz> So what's the difference between primary and logical partitions?
<Snake> Little bit too smart eh?
<Dr_willis> Primaries are primary, you can have 4 primary total on a hd.
<Dr_willis> logicals live in side 'extended' partitions.
<Dr_willis> of which you can have a large # of logicals.
<stdin> Snake: does "/var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz-gnome.postrm" still have "exit 0" in it?
<Dr_willis> when in doubt. use primaries . Unless you need a lot of partitions
<MaTiAz> Dr_willis: Ok thanks, I doubt I'll be having any more partitions on this disk
<Snake> stdin: nope, it didnt, hang on ill add that and re-run
<Snake> AH HA
<Snake> It set it up!
<stdin> Snake: ok, now you can purge it :p
<Snake> stdin: I shoudl be able to remove now right?
<Snake> :)
<Snake> oh my god
<Snake> stdin: your a genious
<Snake> :P
<stdin> man that's a was the long way round :p
<Snake> lol
<Snake> stdin: thanks a lot man, just in time, im runnin out the door
<Snake> cya
<Snake> :)
<stdin> Snake: cya :)
<MaTiAz> Yay, installing Kubuntu again \:D/
<MaTiAz> I bet Beryl will run absolutely fine now :D
<nosrednaekim> betcha it won
<nosrednaekim> it never does when you want it to
<x89x> can anyone help me with 3d drivers ?
<Biovore> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<x89x> its openchrome
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: lol, I can at least hope so :D
<nosrednaekim> x89x: oh man... don't even bother
<MaTiAz> wtf, cat /proc/cpuinfo gives me the clockspeeds of 2664 and 1998 MHz, I have an Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
<MaTiAz> Is it supposed to run the other core at lower speed?
<nosrednaekim> x89x: go get a cheap $30 nvidia card
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: sweet indepenent frequency scaling
<lnxkde> xine wont run mp3s...
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: ah :>
<lnxkde> and I installed extracodecs..
<nosrednaekim> wish my turion had that
<lnxkde> what else shopuld I install?
<lnxkde> should*
<nosrednaekim> lnxkde: what should do it
<lnxkde> I was working yesterday...
<lnxkde> it*
<x89x> nosrednaekim : but whats the problem with 3D drivers ? I did the 2D part. But am having problem with 3D
<lnxkde> it* was working yesterday and today kapuff no mp3s!
<nosrednaekim> x89x: you have to recompile the kernel.... do a whole bunch of not-so-fun stuff
<stdin> you don't have to recompile the kernel, just compile the right driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<lnxkde> what especific codec works with mp3s in xine?
<lnxkde> mad? lame?
<x89x> stdin i did that
<nosrednaekim> mad
<x89x> but am having problems with 3 D part
<x89x> stdin. you were there that day helping me right !
<stdin> yeah, but I don't remember how far you got
<MaTiAz> Wonder if Wine will run Unreal Tournament now with FPS > 0.5 :)
<x89x> i did the 2D part
<x89x> you told about some screen saver stdin
<x89x> from the konsole
<stdin> screen saver?
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ah someone made a nice little tutorial for it since I last tried
<nosrednaekim> maybe i'll try it.
<x89x> when i run glxinfo | grep render it says direct rendering: Yes
<cplusplus2> does someone know this postmark benchmarking tool????????????
<cplusplus2> i need to install it for kubuntu!
<Biovore> MaTiAz: why run Unreal in wine.. it has a native port for linux..
<cplusplus2> but i only saw a debian package
<x89x> direct rendering: Yes. but the screen sticks for a secon stdin
<MaTiAz> Biovore: I know, but I don't have the installer CD's :(
<stdin> hmm
<MaTiAz> I only have it installed on my PC
<MaTiAz> But of course the CD's are in a place where the sun won't shine
<MaTiAz> or something
<MaTiAz> Now to boot into my fresh installation :>
<x89x> and when i open the screen saver option, the screen sticks like hell ! stdin
<Biovore> MaTiAz: If you got a key.. just download a torrent of the disks..
<stdin> x89x: maybe the people in #xorg know something, I think they are the ones who develop it
<x89x> i'll try it
<x89x> thanks
<lnxkde> there is no demuxer plugin available to handle /file.mp3
<lnxkde> I get that error
<stdin> lnxkde: installed mp3 support ? libxine-extracodecs ?
<lnxkde> yep
<lnxkde> stdin: mp3s were working yesterday and last night they stoped working...
<stdin> hmm
<lnxkde> uninstalled all xine things and re installed
<lnxkde> and the same thing happens
<lnxkde> :/
<lnxkde> stdin: what is the codec that libxine-extracodecs use for mp3s?
<lnxkde> libmad, lame?
<lnxkde> mpg321?
<lnxkde> :D
<nosrednaekim> see what extracodecs depends on
<lnxkde> libmad0
<lnxkde> time to re install and see
<stdin> in feisty it seems to be an ffmpeg lib
<MaTiAz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soulrider> does anyone here know any python? people int he python channel seem to be all dead =/
<lnxkde> st uninstalled all that and still
<lnxkde> Ls
<lnxkde> :s
<lnxkde> (&()$%)(%$)%
<frausch> hello
<vistakiller> for nvidia driver try envy script
<nosrednaekim> soulrider: I know a little
<nosrednaekim> hello frausch
<soulrider> nosrednaekim, i have a list of lists and i wanna sort those sub lists from the first element onwards, i want to keep the first element in each sublist there
<soulrider> i wrote this line: lines = [elem[:1]  + elem[1:] .sort() for elem in lines] 
<nosrednaekim> for list in lists: x.append(list[0] )
<nosrednaekim> and x is your new list of all the first values of the sub lists... is that what you wanted?
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> let me try
<MaTiAz> hmm, I forgot how I set up my nvidia driver last time :x
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: "sudo apt-get restricted-manager"
<nosrednaekim> and then "kdesu restricted-manager"
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: thanks
<nosrednaekim> thats what I find to be easiest
<MaTiAz> Good thing 8800GTS is supported :>
<nicolai_> nosrednaekim: yuo mean "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager"?
<nosrednaekim> indeed... sorry
* nosrednaekim winders why he is always forgetting things like that
<nicolai_> nosrednaekim: well it does say apt _get_ :)
<MaTiAz> :)
<nosrednaekim> lol
<level1__> underdog5004: hey
<level1__> underdog5004: your email didn't work last night
<cplusplus2> how could i set the root passwort under kubuntu?
<cplusplus2> i never did it...i just installed it now!
<tfreire_> got my way around installing compiz-fusion on 2 older machines (using radeon 9600). compiz eye-candy dwarves my Vista Aero glass interface...  unfortunately mya shining new travelmate 8210 w/ radeon x1600 does not have the support for it.
<cplusplus2> and i am logged in as user now!
<cplusplus2> ??????
<stdin> !sudo | cplusplus2
<nosrednaekim> cplusplus2: "sudo passwd root"
<nosrednaekim> but its really uneccesary
<ubotu> cplusplus2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stdin> cplusplus2: you DON'T need a root pass
<underdog5004> level1__, it's computingsolutionsbiz@gmail.com, not computersolutionsbiz
<MaTiAz> Weird
<MaTiAz> Kubuntu doesn't boot anymore
<MaTiAz> First reboot after installing nvidia driver -> got stuck in shutdown procedure, and when booting I got a kernel panic, second reboot -> gets stuck on blank screen with blinking cursos
<MaTiAz> *cursor
<MaTiAz> I doubt it's the driver though
<MaTiAz> The LiveCD had the exact same problem, it got stuck when I was going to reboot
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: reovery mode?
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: I gotta try that
<lnxkde> :'(
<cplusplus2> sudo passwd root okok
<draik> Is there a way to disable root (su and sudo)?
<trekdanne> visudo
<cplusplus2> nosrednaekim its working;)
<cplusplus2> i only tried su before;)
<nosrednaekim> draik: only to individual users.
<nosrednaekim> thats what you want right?
<draik> nosrednaekim: Hey, it's been a while. Yes, that is what I meant.
<nosrednaekim> I think users added after the first user are actually denied the ability to sudo. If not, remove them from the admin and sudo groups
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: Ok, I'm now in the recovery mode
<MaTiAz> X doesn't start, there's an error with the nvidia driver
<draik> nosrednaekim: Ah. Good to know. Thank you much
<MaTiAz> ugh, this textmode font is seriously hurting my eyes :D
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: and what is the error?
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<MaTiAz> nosrednaekim: uhm, how to copypaste in textmode? :D
<nosrednaekim> MaTiAz: just tell me what it looks like.
<draik> Shift+insert = paste
<draik> Ctrl+insert=copy
<draik> Or just right-click
<vistakiller> Matiaz sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vistakiller> give this to reconfigure your xserver
<draik> or highlight and middle-click (L+R together)
<vistakiller> then try to get the envy script to install the driver
<draik> vistakiller: Doesn't envy mess up with the xserver and nvidia/ati drivers?
<vistakiller> no
<vistakiller> is working fine to me
<MaTiAz> The error message is somewhat "Failed to open device file /dev/nvidia0"
<MaTiAz> I'm not good at remembering things :x
<draik> vistakiller: it was a mess with Beryl and I was told it was bad for the drivers or something so I removed it and did the other install for my nvidia driver nvidia-glx-new
<vistakiller> I work with beryl and i still have no problem
<draik> Must be in the configurations of it all
<vistakiller> Matiaz sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<draik> vistakiller: I'm not calling you out or anything, just a statement/inquiry.
<MaTiAz> vistakiller: didn't help, but I'm sure I fubared the most questions anyway
<MaTiAz> I guess I'll have to try a reinstall :|
<vistakiller> anyway you can try this http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<vistakiller> i have try many times with no problem
<Pupeno> does anybody know the name of that program that works as a wrapper of another program that has a prompt, adding the niceness of readline?
<Briareos1> my kmail keeps forgetting about the "keep answers in this folder" option - what could be the cause? (it's not everytime i restart kmail but sometimes it's that way and i have to configure it again .....)
<nixternal> keep answers in this folder? can you elaborate a little more on that?
* nixternal looks at kmail
<seth> I think the American version is "save replies in this folder", nixternal
<nixternal> ahh
<draik> Ok. I just installed Kubuntu Feisty on my friend's laptop. Why can't it go online?
* nixternal looks
<knowledge25k> hello can somebody help me
<pacman_> hmm
<vistakiller> hmm..
<stdin> draik: no one here is psychic, we'll need more information than that
<nixternal> ahh, properties on a folder itself 'keep replies in this folder'
<araizen> i chose to do a console log in at the log in screen. how can i get back to the graphical login screen now?
<draik> I installed Feisty on my friend's laptop. Fresh install. I run konqueror. Fine, it opens. I go to www.google.com and it comes up with this error: An error occurred while loading http://google.com. Unknown host google.com
<draik> araizen: CTRL+ALT+F7
<zimmo> is there any console command to change to the session "user/password" before the x11 starts?
<araizen> draik: there is probably a problem with the network connection
<araizen> draik: no ctrl+alt-f7 doesn't work, tried that
<draik> Then "startx"
<araizen> startx allows me to start x up with kde, but i stay logged in at the old shell
<Briareos1> nixternal: yep - it's german here :)
<nixternal> Briareos1: that issue is a known KMail bug...unfortunately it hasn't yet been fixed
<araizen> is there away to just go bac kto the original graphical login
<nixternal> Briareos1: they say it only occurs after a crash of KMail..is this true for you?
<zimmo> araizen: how can I get back to the session login screen VIA CONSOLE?
<araizen> zimmo: that's my question
* zimmo crying
<Briareos1> nixternal: yes - can be - it crashed today when i switched to "scim" input method ....
<nixternal> Briareos1: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115464
<araizen> i mean, i know i can reboot, and i'm sure that would work
<nixternal> Briareos1: it is sad, that bug is 2 years old and no result to date...this is the one thing that tends to strike a nerve
<araizen> but i wanted to do it without rebooting
<nixternal> well, almost 2 years
<araizen> zimmo: if you don't mind rebooting, try 'shutdown -r now', i think
<zimmo> ah thank you
<zimmo> moment
<araizen> make that 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<Briareos1> nixternal yeah :(
<nixternal> Briareos1: w/o kmail crashing, how do you like that option? Mailody uses a similar option it seem by default..but Mailody is IMAP only, and simply amazing at the same time
<jenny_> will IE wk in kubuntu
<nixternal> jenny_: not natively
<nixternal> there are scripts to allow you to run it though, you can search http://ubuntuforums.org for the one script
<nixternal> I have no experience with it though, so that is about as much help as I can be
<nixternal> I wish I could remember the developers name so it might make searching a little easier
<nixternal> jenny_: and that would be for IE6 only that I know of
<nixternal> jenny_: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<nixternal> there you go...
<Briareos1> nixternal: i like the option a lot :) but i have no imaps
<nixternal> I will poke a KDE-PIM dev and see if there is any status on that bug whatsoever
<draik> I have gone through the manual configuration and restarted. I still cannot get the laptop to go online. Any ideas?
<jitendra> can anyone tell me a GUI base partition tool
<stdin> jitendra: gaprted or qtparted (most say gparted is more stable)
<jitendra> thanks stdin
<stdin> not gaprted, gparted :p
<nixternal> I have heard the same about gparted being better than qtparted..but I have never tried either.. fdisk works miracles :)
<nixternal> and not windows fdisk either :)
<stdin> I'm not sure qtparted is less stable anymore, the kubuntu-devs put a lot of work in to it for the live installer
<squidy> Hello.. when i try to play a video with more than one audio channel in kaffeine it plays just the primary audio... at the audio selection i only see "auto" and some blank spaces..
<nixternal> ahh, forgot about that..I just used it yesterday for the first time in a while, and I will admit it has gotten better
<tfreire_> I have a 6-drive system which I am trying to move to Ubuntu. 4 of these drives are on-board, on a Gentoo raid+lvm setup (4x200GB, 600GB rAID5) with crucial data I can't loose. the other 2 are400GB on a pci controller.
<tfreire_> on the 6th drive (on he pci card) I insalld ubuntu to start teh migration
<nixternal> oh wow, I would hate to be in that position
<squidy> could someone help me?
<tfreire_> but it wont boot, it can't find the root partition
<MaTiAz> vistakiller: Thanks for the link to envy, it works now :)
<vistakiller> i know :)
<tfreire_> I need help to make ubuntu look for the pci controller and find it on boot.
<jenny_> nixternal: the link was blank
<tfreire_> the installation livecd found it, it should be able to find it on normal boot too...
<nixternal> jenny_: what link was that? I am looking at the IEs4Linux website right now..you can just google IEs4Linux and it will take you to what you are looking for
<jenny_> need the link again
<jenny_> had to reboot
<MaTiAz> wow
<MaTiAz> UT runs a bit too well in Wine :D
<jenny_> nixternal?
<chals> hi my task baar disapear,, help
<jenny_> you busy nixternal?
<jenny_> drats, had to reboot before i could bookmark the page that makes IE work in Kubuntu
<jenny_> anyone else know the link?
<seth> one sec
<seth> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<jenny_> oh awesome thank you so much
<seth> cheers
<jenny_> seth: that is exactly what i needed. i prefer using terminal
<jenny_> seth: it said permission denied, whats that all about
<seth> dunno, but http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/download.html works
<kubunturf> hello
<vistakiller> hi
<chals> hi some know how lunch kde manager from konsole
<jenny_> seth: do i save it somewhere or open
<seth> i'd save it jenny_, and then keep using terminal
<jenny_> seth: where should i save it, desktop?
<seth> a m'est egal
<seth> er, doesn't matter
<fdoving> chals: what do you mean, kde manager?
<fdoving> chals: kde window manager? kde control center?
<leech> hi all, can I get some help installing kubuntu on my LSI 320-2E megaraid scsi card?
<chals> i don know, some tellme,   the problemm is that the taskbar disapear
<chals> the taskbar is configurated to hide inmediatly, but it don appear anymore
<Littleboots> you tried restarting x to see it will come back up?
<Littleboots> ctrl+alt+backspace
<kubunturf> i have some graphical problem with wine can someone help me ?
<chals> i restart the pc and when im sesion no appear the taskbar
<fdoving> chals: can you hit alt+f2 and get the run command dialog?
<chals> i have the konkeror and the konsole
<fdoving> chals: ok, in the konsole you can use 'kcmshell panel' to get to the configuration where you set it to hide or not.
<fdoving> chals: then you can try 'dcop kicker kicker restart' to restart the panel at the bottom (named kicker)
<stopburningme> why do all these people leave at the same time?
<stopburningme> i want to be on the team!
<stdin> because they are all the same person :p
<stdin> (not really)
<acleanitsilentpe> where can i get kubuntu certifiation?
<acleanitsilentpe> online?
<marvsilence> can i get linux certification online?
<stdin> google it?
<marvsilence> sure
<Briareos1> nixternal: i am right now looking at mailody - thanks for the hints - could be really an alternative for me as far as is see atm
<jenny_> seth: it said to uncomment or add:   deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe
<jenny_> when i did nothin happened
<jenny_> seth: i copied and pasted  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list into terminal
<jenny_> it didnt do anything so i did sudo bash then pasted in all but the sudo part
<stdin> jenny_: 1) you have to run "sudo apt-get update" after you change the sources.list, 2) that's a gnome command, you want "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jenny_> oh so i was changing somethin when i did that
<stdin> it adds a package repository to the sources
<jenny_> stdinL after i type sudo apt-get update i type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list right
<Gun_Smoke> Man... Kubuntu gave me nothing but problems..
<nixternal> what kind of problems?
<Gun_Smoke> 1st lost keys 12347890 !@#$&*()
<nixternal> interesting
<marvsilence> how many kids use drugs and use computers?
<Gun_Smoke> Which wouldn't let me sudo anything because _ is in a pw...
<[IT] 4ngelus> what do you mean with lost?
<marvsilence> is kubuntu a nice system to smoke the pot to ?
<nixternal> ahh, you know what, I have experienced something similar int he past
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-197-251-132.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by nixternal
* marvsilence was kicked off #kubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Gun_Smoke> press "1" and get no response.
<nixternal> Gun_Smoke: has a reboot fixed it?
<Gun_Smoke> same with say <shift><4> for $ and nothing.
<Gun_Smoke> nixternal: No,  I have no idea what fixed it.  I did nothing..
<nixternal> is this on a laptop?
<Gun_Smoke> No
<Gun_Smoke> Next problem..
* nixternal loves problems
<Gun_Smoke> If I tried to just log out, it seem to start shutting down or rebooting, then hang a black screen with a blinking _ and nothing else..
<Gun_Smoke> Left is at that screen for 1hr with no results.. Had to hard reboot.
<nixternal> dem0n don't make it obvious
<Gun_Smoke> ?
<nixternal> nadda
<Gun_Smoke> Welp.. I have to run off to work for a bit.. Back around 10ish if you want to try to figure some of this out.
<nixternal> I should be around...if not I, there are many I hope :)
<draik> How do I modify the /etc/sudoers file so that it doesn't ask me for my password when root needs to be done?
<nixternal> don't work to hard
<Gun_Smoke> Never..  easy night..
<imagine> Hi, I'm trying to checkout a svn repo but it doesn't work on my laptop (Feisty) but it works fine on my SuSE box.. any idea on how this could happen? here's the error msg: svn: PROPFIND of '/discover': 301 Moved Permanently (http://discoverkde.disturbing-mind.net)
<jenny_> stdin: i put it into terminal and it spat this out at me:
<jenny_> [root@oco ~] # kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jenny_> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<jenny_> /usr/bin/iceauth:  creating new authority file /root/.ICEauthority
<jenny_> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<jenny_> kbuildsycoca running...
<jenny_> kio (KService*): WARNING: The desktop entry file /usr/share/applications/DefaultPlugins.desktop has Type=Link instead of "Application" or "Service"
<jenny_> kio (KService*): WARNING: Invalid Service : /usr/share/applications/DefaultPlugins.desktop
<jenny_> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<jenny_> Invalid entry (missing '=') at /tmp/kde-root/kconf_update4qHSca.tmp:1
<jenny_> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<jenny_> whoops didnt know it would take so much room when i pasted that sorry
<vzduch> !pastebin | jenny_
<ubotu> jenny_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> jenny_: that's because you are root, type "exit" first (and don't flood :) )
<draik> !redhat
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<draik> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<jenny_> what is flood
<jenny_> still learnin whats what
<jenny_> typed exit then typed "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" into prompt
<jenny_> it said:  kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list: No such file or directory
<vzduch> jenny_: not in the terminal, hit Alt+F2 and type it there
<level1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> jenny_: flood is when you post a large amount of text in to a channel in a short time, and take off the quotes in the command
<jenny_> oh i just read what flood is
<jenny_> oh ok
<jenny_> oh not in terminal?
<stdin> you can put it in a terminal, or press Alt-F2 and put it in ther
<vzduch> does the terminal take kdesu?
<stdin> yes :p
<jenny_> i did it and im lookin at a list
<jenny_> sources.list
<jenny_> what do i do with it
<vzduch> jenny_: what were you about to do that stdin told you to do it?
<jenny_> tryin to follow instructions on this page:  http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<level1> Hi, I used the restricted driver manager to activate the nvidia driver, but X didn't start.  I'm looking for an error in Xorg.0.log... can anyone advise?  I'm on an nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS.
<jenny_> tryin to get IE so that wine can run juno, juno said i had to have IE to make it work
<level1> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<level1> jenny_: you can't work around it with an other browser?  Firefox and konqueror both have technologies to trick websites into thinking they're IE.
<draik> Anyone here using VMware Server?
<vzduch> level1: to my knowledge there is still no driver (at least not from the repos) for Linux that supports the 8800
<vzduch> !anyone | draik
<ubotu> draik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<level1> vzduch: according to the ubuntu websites its supported
<level1> vzduch: also, the nvidia website has such drivers
<jenny_> lets see what happens when i try to open with FF
<draik> VMware Server doesn't seem to start. I see the bouncing icon next to my cursor, but that's it. It goes away and VMware Server doesn't display/run
<jenny_> nuthin happened
<Assid> hey anyone here using beagle search ?
<nosrednaekim> vzduch: yes there is... the 100 series
<nosrednaekim> draik: start it from the command line
<nosrednaekim> and look for errors
<level1> This error is from Xorg.0.log.old:  (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<vzduch> here VMware Server runs w/o a problem
<draik> nosrednaekim: You mean something like this:   bash: vmware-server: command not found
<level1> I'm using a bit of an old screen, should I try it on a newer screen?
<nosrednaekim> do "vm*press tab here*"
<draik> It was working just fine yesterday. I closed the server and when I came back to it later, it wouldn't run.
<jenny_> level:  it said the associated helper doesnt exist
<nosrednaekim> it may not be called vmware-server
<draik> Hmmm
<draik> Quite a bit here
<jenny_> its a set up EXE file
<nosrednaekim> maybe thats ActiveX.
<jenny_> crud gotta go or i will be late to work
<jenny_> i will work on this when i get back later
<Assid> hrmm
<jenny_> thanks for your help guys, its appreciated@
<nosrednaekim> oh, well in that case...
<nosrednaekim> draik: I know vmware player is called vm-player
<nosrednaekim> so maybe vm-server?
<draik> bash: vm-server: command not found
<nosrednaekim> sorry,idn't see your PM
<trekdanne> has anyone played GW with wine? it's supposed to work, but i dont get any mouse cursor
<nosrednaekim> GW?
<trekdanne> Guild Wars
<nosrednaekim> oh....IDK, try #winehq
<trekdanne> oh thanks
<yeniklasor> Do you know any hard drive defrag app ? my computer does slow...
<pingveno> I've been having trouble for a while with Amarok not playing aiff files.
<pingveno> I get the error: No suitable demux plugin.
<Assid> yeniklasor: not sure you can even drefrag on linux
<nixternal> !libaudiofile0 | pingveno
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libaudiofile0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> sorry about that
<nixternal> !info libaudiofile0
<ubotu> libaudiofile0: Open-source version of SGI's audiofile library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.6-6ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 74 kB, installed size 228 kB
<nixternal> pingveno: ^^ have you tried that?
<pingveno> don't think I have
<nixternal> first time I have ever heard of an aiff file
<pingveno> just a sec, i'm looking at it
<pingveno> it's already installed
<nixternal> pingveno: I can't guarantee anything, but that is what I found for aiff files in the repos
<nixternal> well then...dunno
<pingveno> nixternal: it's a lossless audio format
<nixternal> pingveno: you can ask in #amarok to see if they might know more about it
<DrHalan> can somebody help me? i try to set my root password :S
<toostrong_2851> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=2851
<nixternal> I am an audio dummy..I just convert to ogg and that's about it :)
<pingveno> nixternal: k, i'll take a look
<pingveno> I'm pretty close to that
<pingveno> this is the first time I've seen an aiff file
<vzduch> AIFF is the Sun PCM format
<romain> bsoir
<zakk_> I have problems!
<Briareos1> can i tell firefox to use a specific audio-device for flash?
<Briareos1> sometimes i get sound on the headset, sometimes from the onboard-audiodev, sometimes no sound ...
<stdin> Briareos1: don't think so, it will normally just use the default ALSA sets
<jellybear> hi there
<jellybear> need help: since feisty my alsa channels seem to be strangely remapped. what is supposed to be the headphone channel comes out on pc speaker (in mono quality), the front channel seems to go nowhere... searched the internet on 'remap alsa channels' and your website above, tried to fiddle around with kde and alsamixer, but to no avail. any ideas?
<Briareos1> stdin: hmm so can't say - like i have in mplayer for example: alsa:device=plug=hw=Headset
<Briareos1> ?
<stdin> Briareos1: no, firefox isn't that advanced (not yet anyway)
<vzduch> that'd be a function of the flashplayer anyway, not of the browser
<Briareos1> stdin: and via the flash-plugin itself also not? like maybe one of the about:config entries ...
<stdin> Briareos1: possible, but I've never looked. I'd ask on the #firefox channel on irc.mozilla.org
<Briareos1> stdin: thx for that!
<mikes> I've done something very stupid and killed the KDE manager/taskbar etc. How do I get it back?
<solarwaver> lokas kane /server thales.irc.gr
<solarwaver> lokas /join #hellas
<stdin> Briareos1: just don't hold your breath for a responce, last time I went there it took 10 mins for a responce
<jellybear> mikes: open a shell and type kicker
<stdin> !spam | solarwaver
<ubotu> solarwaver: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<mikes> Thanks jellybear, it worked :)
<jellybear> mikes: easy one ;)
<solarwaver> ok
<lokas> #join#hellas
<solarwaver> oxi /join kai to ypoliopo
<NickPresta> Does anyone know of an easy way to grab the bitrate of an audio file from the command line? Currently, I am using mplayer -identify. Any other methods?
<stdin> NickPresta: with some formats 'file' will tell you
<NickPresta> stdin, I figured that and tried it first but it seems to report inaccurate bitrates (when compared to Amarok or mplayer -identify).
<NickPresta> stdin, essentially, I want to iterate over a directory of audio files and create an output file listing the bitrates of each song in descending order. I know how to do everything but get the bitrates. I thought mplayer -nosound -identify would work well but -nosound doesn't seem to work.
<blekos> hello guys, i have installed ie4linux
<stdin> it depends on what filetypes
<blekos> but when i open it there is an "h" in the address bar,
<bodlytoo> NickPresta: why not just do a query on your amarok database?
<blekos> i deleted and when i write an address thew letters turn to ?
<blekos> any ideas?
<blekos> i think it has to do with the latest wine upgrades
<stdin> blekos: you'll have to ask in #winehq
<NickPresta> bodlytoo, I could do that too (I will probably end up doing that) but then that would require the audio to be tied into amarok and I want to make this as loose as possible.
<MaTiAz> Wow, Unreal Tournament 2004 runs really well on Linux .o
<MaTiAz> *:o
<bodlytoo> NickPresta: seems like that would be the easiest way, if not the most portable.
<solarwaver> is anyone knows what is it tosicnapix?
<solarwaver> is anyone knows what is it tosicnapix?
<stdin> solarwaver: no
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> I am trying out the new kde4
<luca> does someone know how to enable composite kwin?
#kubuntu 2007-08-05
<stdin> luca: that's in kde4's kwin
<luca> how would I enable that? 'cause it's not enabled by default :)
<bodlytoo> luca: right click on a window title bar and click on "Configure Window Behavior"
<bodlytoo> luca: then click on desktop effects
<luca> ok
<luca> done
<luca> now I would need the keys though :P
<bodlytoo> luca: i'm not sure about that.  sorry
<luca> no problem, thanks anyway :)
<level1> Hi, whats the kubntu way to installing proprietary media formats? !mp3 gives a page that is oriented towards ubuntu users
<pingbat> Ok, question: Why is the filesystem case sensetive, is it only ext* or are reiserfs etc also case sensetive?
<pingbat> I find the ambiguity annoying
<stdin> pingbat: most (if not all) linux and unix ones are
<stdin> fat and ntfs I don't think are
<level1> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<level1> ugh, not helpful
<level1> that website is very gnome oriented... how do I do it in kde?
<level1> is there a package I can just apt-get?
<ardchoille> level1: how do you do what?
<ardchoille> level1: xmms plays mp3's out of the box: sudo apt-get install xmms
<level1> ardchoille: um, I basically want mp3 support in amarok... also, I want to be able to play a few anime's I have
<ardchoille> level1: amarok can play mp3's, but I forget how to do it
<thoreauputic> level1: amarok plays mp3 too - install libxine-extracodecs
<level1> ardchoille: I know I can get a lot of it in medibuntu
<level1> thoreauputic: is there a one step solution?  there is in gnome, but the page doesn't describe one that works in kde
<level1> thoreauputic: the problem is that synaptic has an option to enable all this stuff, but i can't find it in kde
<thoreauputic> level1: as I said, install libxine-extracodecs
<ardchoille> level1: libxine-extracodecs has a lot of codecs for various uses
<level1> okay
<thoreauputic> level1: yeah, the synaptic option is mostly gstreamer stuff
<zimmo> does anybody know the console command to restart kde session with login?
<zimmo> i have discovered that you can do the "ps -d" and then "kill ..." to do it but...
<thoreauputic> zimmo: you mean  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart  ?
<zimmo> thats ittttttttt
<zimmo> easier!
<thoreauputic> :)
<level1> zimmo: I do it with killall... that way you don't have to figure out the pid
<zimmo> hm...
<level1> "killall firefox-bin" will kill all versions of firefox.
<zimmo> talking about the firefox
<jhutchins> zimmo: Smarter to use the init scripts for daemons like kdm.
<zimmo> i have download the 2.0.0.6 but anyway it has no ./configure file
<ardchoille> level1: There will come a time when killall is not a good idea. I feel you should learn how to identify pid's, it'll make things easier someday
<zimmo> and i can not start the update file
<ardchoille> level1: and "ps aux | grep <appname>" will help a lot.
<level1> ardchoille: really?  when is killall a problem?
<zimmo> ardchoille: yes, "ps aux" has more information printed than "ps -d"
<ardchoille> level1: suppose you have four instances of an app running but only want to kill a specific instance. killall will kill all of them instead of just one. This is when using pid's can be helpful
<draik> How do I find out if my friend's laptop has 1 or 2 processors? And it's/their speed?
<level1> ardchoille: I've never been in that situation... besides, how would I know which one is which?
<stdin> draik: cat /proc/cpuinfo (or look in kinfocenter)
<ardchoille> level1: I was in your situation once :) Learn how to investigate processes and use pid's.
<ardchoille> level1: Ver helpful if one of those instances is taking up 100% of the cpu (seen in top).
<draik> 2 @ 1.83GHz each.
<draik> Thank you stdin
<ardchoille> System administration.. it's not just for nreds anymore, lol
<ardchoille> *nerds
<stdin> we're not nerds!
<stdin> we're geeks :)
<Dragnslcr> draik- I kinda doubt a laptop would have two processors. If it's a new laptop, it's more likely a dual core
<ardchoille> stdin: :)
<draik> Dragnslcr: It's a recently new laptop. It had vista on it. She wants Kubuntu so I am giving it to her
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'd definitely assume it's a dual core CPU
<draik> So it's only one? But then why show 2 CPUs? Processor 0 and Processor 1.
<stdin> dual core is mostly the same as 2 cpus, they are just in the same case :)
<stdin> ^ general explanation
<draik> Also, the vmware-server on her Kubuntu install keeps giving this error message: Unable to change virtual machine power state: The propcess exited with an error: Endo of error message.
<draik> Do I put that there is only one or two processors when in the Server options?
<stdin> it's not how many there are, it's how many you want it to use
<draik> Oh. Two it is
<level1__> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<draik> Any clue about why I'm getting that error on her laptop?
<Level15> hi. is there anyway to do something like old dos fdisk /mbr on linux?
<Minataku> Level15: Sort of
<Minataku> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<__-osh-__> Level15: fdisk is availible on linux too. have a look at the documentation.
<Minataku> You need to put GRUB back into the MBR
<Level15> __-osh-__: haven't seen any linux fdisk flags for doing that
<Level15> no, i have grub there... i'm trying to get rid of it :P
<Minataku> Level15: Why?
<Minataku> It's the bootloader, it's an essential part of the system
<Level15> Minataku: i have a hell of partition scheme, so i'll delete averything but the windows partition, then reinstall... but if i do that, i can't go to win b/c grub will complain about the missing partitions
<Minataku> Level15: Then boot into Windows and fdisk /mbr
<Level15> winxp does not have that, afaik
<Biovore> Windows NT - Insert wallet into Drive A: and press any key to empty.
<TheCreationist> Could someone please suggest a full-featured telnet client for connecting to BBS systems?
<Biovore> hmm how about telnet ?
<Level15> what's a bbs system?
<Level15> n/m, i'll google 4 it
<TheCreationist> Biovore: Does that offer full ANSI support?
<Biovore> old school forums system used back in the day..
<TheCreationist> Level15: If you don't know, you probably wouldn't be interested ;)
<sfire> TheCreationist: There are a few programs out there for doing it.. I use the regular telnet client in linux
<Biovore> TheCreationist: sure.. pop open a terminal and type telnet <ipaddress> <port>  full ansi ascii and uni-code
<Biovore> vt320 compilant..
<sfire> don't hear people asking about BBS's that often
<sfire> hehehehehe :)
<TheCreationist> Biovore: Hmm... seems very slow with the input, though.
<TheCreationist> sfire: I got started with computers with a 1200 baud modem and local BBSes ;)
<TheCreationist> Spent 3 hours downloading 1mb games ;)
<Biovore> 300 buad via radio teletype here :-P
<sfire> my first was a 300 baud
<TheCreationist> OKay, got me beat
<Biovore> For the world cup some guys where running a bbs where you connected to it and it gave you a live ascii tv picture of the current soccer game.. was kinda cool..
<TheCreationist> Biovore: Haha, doesn't get much geekier than that.
<TheCreationist> Yes!  Legend of the Red Dragon!
<Biovore> bbs morpg
<jrattner> Question: Is there any kde equivalent to the gnome system monitor
<Biovore> yes
<Biovore> jrattner: sysguard I think is what its called.. right click on the kicker and add it.. its a kicker applet.. like the clock..
<jrattner> billytwowilly, called?
<TheCreationist> Okay, so telnet is fine, but is there a gnome app for doing it?
<jrattner> Biovore, and I can kill processes from it
<Biovore> TheCreationist: xterm?
<Biovore> jrattner: if you have a graphical process hanging you might want to have xkill hanging around on the desktop..
<Biovore> jrattner: sysguard just shows system resource usesage.. there is another program for all the processes and such..
<jrattner> Biovore, whats the most effective way of killing processes through a GUI? I want to hotkey it to control + Alt + Delete on the keyboard
<TheCreationist> Biovore: No, I mean a dedicated telnet client.  I guess I'm thinking of something like the old-school DOS clients
<Biovore> jrattner: sysguard shows processes and such as well..
<Biovore> jrattner: if you run it from menu
<jrattner> Biovore, ah neat
<Biovore> jrattner: works a but like windows taskmanger..
<Biovore> jrattner: you can do things like re-pritoritize a process
<jrattner> Biovore, how do i hot-key it to control+alt+delete?
<Biovore> jrattner: um.. you could make ctrl-alt-delete to sysguard..  But I would pick a different combination instead..
<jrattner> Biovore, where would i link it
<jrattner> why what combo would you pick
<jerieljan> gui wise, it should be k menu > system settings > keyboard and mouse > keyboard shortcuts, isn't it?
<Biovore> jrattner: I think you have to run kcontrol to get the full kde control panel and do it in there somewhere..
<jrattner> ok
<Biovore> yeah you can do it though there it looks like as well..
<Biovore> its under the command short cut tab
<Biovore> jrattner: ctrl-alt-delete is mapped to logout I think though..
<cplusplus> whats wrong here? http://www.rafb.net/p/14Dxjg11.html
<cplusplus> cant format to reiserfs?
<Biovore> cplusplus: try using the device and not the mount location..  umount a device from filesystem before reformating..
<jrattner> great i got it
<jrattner> thanks alot
<cplusplus> oh shit
<Level15> cplusplus: well, i doubt /xfs is a block device, so... you can't format it
<Biovore> cool
<cplusplus> than it should work?
<Biovore> yup
<cplusplus> problem is that its mountet!
<Biovore> mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hda2
<cplusplus> yeah;)
<cplusplus> does someone know the postmark benchmark?
<Level15> can i log my konsole to file?
<Biovore> Level15: I think you can..  ussualy we use the > redirector to save the output of a operation to a file..
<Biovore> cat /etc/fstab > log.txt
<Level15> late for that, command running and i don't feel like restaring... that's why i need konsole to do the logging
<Biovore> cat /etc/mtab >> log.txt  <-- appends
<Biovore> Level15: there might be a way. But I am not sure.. I never do anything that way..
<Level15> i didn't expect this thing to print out so much stuff
<Biovore> well you can scroll back though the history and copy and paste into kate probably..
<swilson> is there a way to install windows xp from the cd while logged on?
<Biovore> swilson: why would want to install windows.. :-P
<swilson> i cant do anything on linux i dont know commands and i cant play certain games and stuff
<swilson> and when i run the cd from boot it freezes and its a new cd
<Biovore> a windows XP cd?
<swilson> yes it skips a couple of pages and the locks up
<Biovore> swilson: cd is probably messed up..
<Biovore> having linux installed should effect the windows installer
<swilson> the cd worked fine on my other computer
<swilson> it didnt have linux though
<Biovore> the windows installer dosn't care
<swilson> is there a way to run it from here? instead of boot?
<Biovore> your not runing linux.. you didn't boot it.. thus it has nothing to do with the windows stuff dieding..
<swilson> so you have to use it by cd boot?
<Biovore> you can monkey boot other unix oses from linux.. but windows dosn't provide a kernel interface for doing it..
<cplusplus> what is a .deb file?
<Biovore> its a program
<cplusplus> for kubuntu?
<Biovore> in a compressed format..   basicly a zip with some extra infomation..
<jerieljan> or an installer
<jerieljan> unless im wrong
<Biovore> .deb is debian package..
<cplusplus> -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fp%2Fpostmark%2Fpostmark_1.51-5_i386.deb&md5sum=a9ba6891127515280bbba6ad0200f2f4&arch=i386&type=main
<cplusplus> its under ubuntu!
<cplusplus> hm
<Biovore> ubuntu is a debian based linux
<cplusplus> how could i extract and install this .deb package?
<Biovore> most debian packages will work on ubuntu..
<Biovore> cplusplus: sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<Biovore> cplusplus: you can also use apt to search for .deb in the repos and the os will download and install them for you..
<cplusplus> thanks
<cplusplus> how to search?
<cplusplus> i used apt-get install postmakr
<cplusplus> postmark
<cplusplus> but didnt find any package
<Biovore> .debs from the repos are guarented not to be hacks and should work without breaking stuff..
<Biovore> cplusplus: I use the console for most of that stuff here..  sudo apt-cache search <thing>
<cplusplus> ah ok
<Biovore> cplusplus: sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<Biovore> cplusplus: there is a gui thing call adept that dose the same stuff
<cplusplus> ->
<cplusplus> root@gerald-desktop:/home/gerald# sudo apt-cache search postmark
<cplusplus> postmark - File system benchmark from NetApp
<Biovore> bam..
<Biovore> sudo apt-get install postmark
<Biovore> done..
<cplusplus> no!
<cplusplus> didnt find it before!
<swilson> whats monkey boot?
<Biovore> sudo apt-get update freshes your system with the repos..
<Biovore> swilson: kexec kernel thing.. allows you to execute a new kernel with out rebooting the computer.. its really trick and defently not recomended to anyone but pros..
<cplusplus> ok nice
<swilson> but will that let me run the xp cd?
<Biovore> nope
<Biovore> do you know what the kernel entry point is?
<swilson> i want xp back :(
<swilson> i dont know anything about linux
<swilson> or computers
<DaSkreech> swilson: :)
<DaSkreech> swilson: What's the problem?
<Biovore> if you put the XP disk the drive and boot from it, it should install..  linux has nothing to do with it..
<pingbat> What's the problem swilson
<swilson> i know it doesnt but....
<pingbat> did you erase your xp installation?
<swilson> the cd locks up on this computer
<swilson> the cd works fine on other computers
<swilson> so its not the cd
<Biovore> yeah his XP installer locks up is box..
<Maxdamantus> swilson, take the hard disk out then.
<DaSkreech> swilson: Maybe an issue with the box?
<Maxdamantus> And put it into another computer.
<Maxdamantus> And install there.
<swilson> i cant
<swilson> its a different kind of hard disk
<Maxdamantus> Then put the hard disk back.
<swilson> its serial
<Maxdamantus> SATA?
<Biovore> swilson: you have a ubuntu boot disk?
<swilson> yes
<swilson> yes to both of you
<pingbat> i doubt the hard disk is the reason
<Maxdamantus> Get a SATA external enclosure.
<swilson> i dont know what that is and i dont know how to get it
<Biovore> swilson: you can null out the disk with a ubuntu boot disk so the disk is completly blank..
<pingbat> xp loads a load of drivers before install
* Level15 laughs
<Maxdamantus> Biovore, how do you do that?
<swilson> i had the disk completely erased three times
<Maxdamantus> Just wondering, because I'm gonna do it with my 250gb..
<Biovore> dd if=/dev/zerp of=/dev/<device node>   <-- don't do that unless you want to write all zeros to your disk..
<Maxdamantus> Will save me a reboot if I do it here rather than in DBaN.
<Maxdamantus> Mk.
<pingbat> you'll never need to zero out a hard disk
<Biovore> ^ agreed
<Maxdamantus> pingbat, why not?
<pingbat> unless you want to do it for security
<Biovore> zeros are bad for security
<Level15> pingbat: for security it's better to use /dev/random
<swilson> i just want to run the cd right now i tried the ./ thingy and it said permission denied
<Biovore> Level15: agreed
<Maxdamantus> My 250gb has kept on giving me a "WARNING: SMART ERROR" ever since I tried booting from it on my other computer.
<Maxdamantus> And it seems fairly corrupted, so I'm gonna erase the entire thing, and start it again.
<pingbat> I would venture that the problem is with the cd drive or the cd
<Maxdamantus> It only had 9gb of data on it, which I backed up.
* nosrednaekim applauds pingbat
<miles> hello?
<nosrednaekim> hello
<pingbat> SMART error means the drive is broken
<Biovore> Maxdamantus: could be the disk is developing bad sectors and the recovery mechnisem is saving your but..
<Level15> Maxdamantus: i think smart errors are hw errors, so zeroing it won't help
<pingbat> or will soon break.
<miles> sorry, im using bitchx, not used to it
<swilson> i have the cd open and im looking at the files cant i just run them some how?
<miles> bitchx is aight
<Biovore> miles: bit of a learning curve with bitchx though..
<Maxdamantus> Level15, then how could another computer cause it?
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy | miles
<ubotu> miles: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Maxdamantus> It must be software related.
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Maxdamantus> It did it with my 40gb hdd too.
<Level15> Maxdamantus: maybe when moving the HD from one box to the other it was hit or something...
<pingbat> SMART is supposed to warn you that there sis a problem with the drive and that it should be replaced and backed up
<Biovore> ESD for the loss..
<Maxdamantus> Level15, I doubt that two HDs had the same problem from being hit.
<Maxdamantus> At the same time.
<Level15> 2 hds? i missed something then
<pingbat> if you disable SMART in the bios the error will go away but you're at risk of data loss
<Maxdamantus> [12:09:49]   <Maxdamantus> It did it with my 40gb hdd too.
<miles> why did you send ubotu after me?
<Biovore> miles: hes pulling your chain because your on bitchx
<miles> bitchx is a popular IRC client
<miles> o
* miles blushes
<pingbat> maybe the mtherboard is frying the HDD's
<pingbat> or the environment is too humid
<Maxdamantus> pingbat, frying?
<Maxdamantus> pingbat, it wasn't inside the box.
<pingbat> SMART is not software related
<Biovore> pingbat: not humid enough would make ESD a probably problem..
<Maxdamantus> I tested them outside, with the IDE cables coming out.
<Maxdamantus> I tried my 40gb, 250gb, and 80gb.
<Biovore> ^ defently not ESD safe..
<TheCreationist> I'm trying to find a telnet client that will let me connect to BBS systems, but 'telnet' displays ANSI characters improperly.  Are there any full-featured GUI clients that anyone knows about?
<Maxdamantus> It wouldn't detect the 250gb or 80gb... Just froze at boot.
<pingbat> no, i mean that the MB is overpowering the IDE/SATA
<Maxdamantus> And it generated a SMART ERROR on the 40gb and 250gb.
<pingbat> try to disable SMART in the bios
<Maxdamantus> I'll just erase the disk first.
<swilson> Failed to execute child process "/media/cdrom0/setup.exe" (Permission denied). how do i fix this?
<miles> sudo
<Biovore> well .exe is a windows executable.. not linux
<miles> sudo wine
<swilson> its the cd i want to run it >.<
<pingbat> Listen, SMART tells you that the HDD is going to fail soon
<Biovore> lol install windows though wine.. I would love to see that one.. roflz
<miles> lol u silly
<Maxdamantus> miles, Windows XP won't install through Wine.
<jerware> what package to apt-get to watch flash and you tube?  konqueror-plugin-gnash doesent work.
<pingbat> if you try to use is as a system hard drive, you are at serious risk of losing all the data stored on it
<miles> sorry, i came in half-way thru, i didnt know it was windows u were talking about
<jerware> konqueror-plugin-gnash - free Flash movie player - Plugin for Konqueror
<swilson> how can i install it if i cant use the boot?
<miles> try "sudo apt-get install windows-xp"
<pingbat> haha
<Biovore> swilson: you can't.. you have to boot it..
<swilson> but it freezes :(
<Biovore> not our problem.. call M$ support..
<miles> i was reading this article on how windows silverlight has been ported to linux already
<Biovore> swilson: if your booting of the CD.. it has nothing to do with linux..
<Level15> wtf is win silverlight?
<pingbat> swilson: http://www.ubcd4win.com/
<miles> web 2.0 rich media application nonsense
<miles> its still in beta i believe, i work with a bill gates sympathizer, he loves anything ms
<spartan01_> hey, how do you install a printer in linux?
<spartan01_> actually, I think I just found it
<jerware> localhost:183
<Biovore> spartan01_: under system settings | printers
<jerware> or is it 163
<nosrednaekim> spartan01_: "apt-get buy printer"?
<Biovore> lol
<spartan01_> yup just foud it
<miles> pretty soon, all windows development work will be done on linux
<spartan01_> hah
<spartan01_> very funny
<nosrednaekim> AH! forgot the sud.... uh sorry "visa"
<Maxdamantus> $ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc
<Maxdamantus> Xd
<Maxdamantus> Goodbye 250gb.
<Level15> oops, it was not /dev/sdc :P
<miles> maxdamantus, that reformats?
<Maxdamantus> Oh shit, it's not.
<Maxdamantus> How can I get my data back?
<Biovore> miles: that just zeros out the disk.. nothing on it.. like from the factory..
<Level15> Maxdamantus: hire a chaman
<Level15> Maxdamantus: and a medium as well
<miles> ok ive never seen that before...im guess "if=/path" = Input File ?
<Maxdamantus> Biovore, generally, factories ship it with something like FAT32, or at least a partition table.
<Maxdamantus> label*
<Level15> Maxdamantus: true
<miles> of=Output File?
<Level15> miles: yes
<miles> word...
<miles> so /dev/zero puts all zeros on, /dev/null does?
<pingbat> Maxadamantus, stick teh hdd in someone else's machine and buy a new one
<Maxdamantus> pingbat, like who's?
<pingbat> 250GB hdd's cost next to nothing
<Maxdamantus> pingbat, not here.
<miles> where is here?
<Level15> there
<Level15> :P
<miles> oic
<Maxdamantus> New Zealand.
<pingbat> who do you know that has a pc?
<miles> www.newegg.com
<draik> Maxdamantus: Like mine ;)
<pingbat> Hell, NZ is full of pc's :-D
<Maxdamantus> pingbat, no one who needs a 250gb HDD.
<pingbat> haha
<Maxdamantus> pingbat, http://trademe.co.nz/
<Level15> you can use it as a paperholder as well
<Maxdamantus> Search for IDE HDDs.
<miles> ide hdd are teh weaksauce
<pingbat> it's going to fail anyway so buy a new one
<Level15> which reminds me i want an external keyboard for my laptop
<pingbat> stick the old one in an enclosure
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. Btw, do you mean "zero" as in ASCII0?
<TheCreationist> I'm trying to find a telnet client that will let me connect to BBS systems, but 'telnet' displays ANSI characters improperly.  Are there any full-featured GUI clients that anyone knows about?
<pingbat> use for unimportant things
<Maxdamantus> Or something else?
<Biovore> Maxdamantus: as in 0x00
<Maxdamantus> Ok.
<pingbat> well, technically i think it's 0000
<Maxdamantus> Like /dev/cpu/0/msr on Gentoo?
<miles> when is yahoo.com going to accept konqueror as a browseR?
<Level15> miles: same question about google
<pingbat> when you get firefox
<pingbat> same for google
<pingbat> sod's law
<Biovore> The only reason google works good with firefox that there is money flowing there..
<miles> www.blackle.com > www.google.com
<Biovore> rgr
<Biovore> back background is easier on my eyes
<pingbat> hehe, get swiftweasel or something similar then
<miles> i just like blackle.com because its "green"!
<miles> or is the buzz word "green-friendly"
<miles> blackle.com is thinking green?
<pingbat> swiftweasel is 100% firefox compatible and completely oss
<Biovore> debian called it iceweasel :-P
<Level15> pingbat: wasn't that iceweasel? or did they change the name?
<pingbat> different things
<miles> i got xara lx today, that program is pretty sick
<Biovore> the debian guys did that because they don't like firefox..  fire -> ice   fox -> weasle..
<draik> Is there something that can read *.daa files (Dumb Advanced Archive for all I know. It's like an ISO, but k3b won't read it as such)
<pingbat> i reckon a weasel might take a fox
<miles> no way, a fox would kill a weasel for breakfast
<miles> and then the foxes friends would be like "lol pwnd"
<Level15> i'm about to delete my partitions and reinstall... should i install x86 or x86_64?
<miles> x86
<miles> x86_64 has no real Flash solution
<pingbat> noo, install 64 bi and just get a 32bit browser
<pingbat> such as swiftweasel
<miles> that isnt a work around
<Level15> that means i need to go get a CD... which is kind of boring...
<pingbat> there's a script for it, it isntalls 32 bit swiftweasel along with 32bit flash and java
<pingbat> works perfectly
<miles> so you are telling me that i can get flash to work on kubuntu 64bit?
<pingbat> yup
<pingbat> i'll link you in a minute
<miles> good, gnash blows (sorry stallman)
<miles> thanks
<pingbat> it does blow
<miles> i understand its far from official, but still, i cant watch any vids on youtube
<pingbat> opinions on Xfce??
<pingbat> yeah
<miles> i use xubuntu on my work laptop
<miles> i like it
<pingbat> it's all legal
<miles> i just apt-get any kde tool i want
<Level15> miles: install kubuntu 64, download netscape 9, run it from its folder... it will run fine as a 32 bit application, and will d/l any plugins it needs
<Biovore> flash works on 64bit..  use use the 32bit flash in a 32bit emulation mode..
<ardchoille> pingbat: I found xfce to be fast and lightweight. Nice, fast and very good-looking.
<miles> see, i wasnt sure if you could emulate it, im guessing via wine?
<Biovore> yup.. I have xfce on one of my computers..
<pingbat> better than kde? which i prefer to gnome
<miles> xubuntu is nice because it is lightweight
<Biovore> xfce uses gtk for rendering..
<ardchoille> pingbat: "better" is simply personal preference.
<Biovore> well the xubuntu implmentation is kinda heavy though...
<miles> better in terms of performance*
<pingbat> yes well
<miles> mousepad, the default text ed for xfce, loads in less than a second
<Biovore> yeah.. but mousepad is very basic..
<miles> but no syntax highlighting
<miles> yea
<Biovore> kate can do all kinds of things..
<miles> kate pwns, but takes a min to load
<Biovore> columb edit mode in kate is awsome..
<Level15> emacs -nw loads in less than a second ;)
<Biovore> lol
<Biovore> same with vim
<miles> let me try that level15
<pingbat> here is the script: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<pingbat> i'll be running it myself for the 3rd time in 30 minutes
<miles> thanks for link
<pingbat> it installs your choice of browser, flash, java 6 etc
<miles> is anyone else not going to upgrade to gutsy?
<Level15> i'm so lazy, i don't want to reinstall...
<pingbat> when is the release due for gutsy, is it beta?
<Level15> i want kde4
<pingbat> me too
<DaSkreech> Level15: Eh?
<pingbat> imo kde is far better than gnome
<miles> kde crushes gnome
<pingbat> gnome is boring
<Level15> pingbat: agree
<miles> gnome cant do anything right
<Biovore> I liked the older gnomes better then the new ones..
<miles> gutsy is coming out in october
<miles> but i dont think kubuntu 7.10 will have kde4
<Level15> not likely
<DaSkreech> miles: Not by defulat
<DaSkreech> Default
<pingbat> well, it also can't do anything wrong in that it isn't very configureable n the surface s novices don't mess stuff up
<DaSkreech> There are plans for a 7.10 standalone CD with KDE4 though
<Level15> DaSkreech: official?
<pingbat> anyone tried enlightenment?
<miles> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<DaSkreech> Level15: What do you mean by that?
<Level15> pingbat: long time ago
<Level15> DaSkreech: will it be official kubuntu cd or some cd someone else will put together?
<pingbat> i know what it is
<DaSkreech> It will be done by the Kubuntu Team
<pingbat> anyone tried recently?
<Level15> pingbat: i didn't like it much back then
<ardchoille> miles: Looking for window managers?
<miles> really? i thought i read shuttleworth say it wont be released with kde4
<pingbat> i dunno, it looks nice and simple
<miles> no
<miles> i wasnt sure what enlightenment was] 
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<miles> beryl/kwin <---
<Level15> pingbat: give fluxbox a try then
<pingbat> oh, hehe
<pingbat> hmm
<pingbat> is there such a thing as an environment manager?
<ardchoille> fluxbox simply rocks!
<miles> environment manager would keep track of window managers?
<pingbat> whereby it stops apps getting mixed up etc
<pingbat> well, yeah
<ardchoille> miles: I don't think so, many people change the default window manager inside their desktop environment.
<DaSkreech> miles: It won't release with KDE4
<miles> yea, thats what i was saying
<ardchoille> miles: Before I switched to kubuntu, I was using openbox inside gnome.. because metacity sucks out loud. But, kde is much better ;)
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. How long would it take to zero out a 250GiB HD?
<Level15> opinions on kuickshow vs gwenview ?
<Level15> Maxdamantus: long
<pingbat> not too long, depending on write speed, about 2hours
<Maxdamantus> Lol. Few hours?
<miles> is it possible to get amarok to be integrated inside a konqueror window?
<pingbat> probably a bit less
<ardchoille> Level15: kuickshow is way faster, but you can browse folders in gwenview
<Maxdamantus> Just remembered, when I got my other computer.
<Maxdamantus> The 5gb HD had problems.. It wouldn't create new partitions or labels correctly.
<Maxdamantus> So I erased it with DBaN.. Took an hour and a half.
<Maxdamantus> Although DBaN does it twice; first by writing over with /dev/urandom, then /dev/zero
<pingbat> just get someone to write you a win boot cd and use "format c"
<Maxdamantus> pingbat, that's not erasing.
<pingbat> you don't need to erase it
<Maxdamantus> Formatting probably doesn't even erase the partition on Windows.
<pingbat> to the computer, a format is pretty much the same
<Level15> WTF? i just read that plasma will run Mac OS X widgets!
<nosrednaekim> yep
<Maxdamantus> Lol. When I removed the partition on my 5gb HD.. It wouldn't leave.
<nosrednaekim> they are just javascript
<Level15> nice!
<Maxdamantus> Whenever I tried creating a new partition over it, it just created the same NTFS partition.
<Biovore> Level15: yeah all KDE4 stuff will be completely portable..  windows will probably be able to run them at some point..
<miles> mac os x widgets are javascript?
<Maxdamantus> With the same data.
<Level15> Biovore: i'd love to run konq on windows...
<pingbat> that is wierd
<Biovore> miles: QT4  www.trolltech.com
<pingbat> but honestly, a format should work
<miles> you know, ive actually called trolltech before on business
<miles> but thats what the widgets are made with?
<pingbat> unless there is some funky stuff going on in either the hdd hardware or the formatting software
<miles> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. I have a question to do with Konq.
<pingbat> when you format, the hd tells the computer that it's empty
<Biovore> miles: just google on dd or pop open a terminal and type "man dd"
<Maxdamantus> You know how it has the QT style buttons and forms embedded into the HTML?
<Maxdamantus> Is that Konqueror that does that, or does the HTML engine do it natively?
<pingbat> then the computer fills up the hdd with new data, overwriting the old data, which it can't see cause the hdd doesn't let it
<Biovore> Maxdamantus: you don't.. the webbrowser desides what the button looks like..
<miles> yea i just did
<Maxdamantus> Biovore, I don't what?
<pingbat> unless you use special routines and special calls to the hdd
<Biovore> Maxdamantus: sorry.. I miss read you last statement..
<DaSkreech> !info dd
<ubotu> Package dd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> Liar
<Level15> hahhaa
<Biovore> there isn't a package called dd..  its part of the base
<Level15> it must not be a package...
<Biovore> everyone has it
<john> does anyone here have an ati x1600?
<Maxdamantus> If it's KHTML that does it, I wanna get KHTML in Firefox.
<miles> !khtml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about khtml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miles> dang, ubotu is 0/2
<ardchoille> How do I find out which package an app belongs to?
<Biovore> well khtml is not a package.. its part of kde
<ardchoille> dd is an app, tho
<Biovore> yeah.. but not a package..
<DaSkreech> miles: What are you trying to find out?
<miles> !find acid2
<Maxdamantus> Biovore, I'm aware of that.
<Biovore> try packages.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> Package/file acid2 does not exist in feisty
<Maxdamantus> It's just a C library/header
<ardchoille> Biovore: Hence my question
<miles> im just trying to expand my horizons DaSkreech
<john> #ubuntu
<miles> im tryin to be like luke skywalker when obi-wan was teaching him about the force
<Biovore> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> miles: ok it's the HTML engine of KDE
<DaSkreech> Or the main one
<DaSkreech> miles: You can broswe the bot's brain if you want
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Biovore> dd is located in the coreutils pacakge
<miles> thatd be sweet if you could download ubotu for local use
<john> i have installed the binary drivers... no mater what i do fglrxinfo reports im using mesa 3d drivers
<DaSkreech> miles: You pretty much can
<DaSkreech> IRC bots are nearly all open source
<hitmanWilly> miles, you can download the factoid file, you just have to write a script to get input and parse the file :)
<miles> oic
<Level15> hm, nice, khtml and webkit are merging back...
<miles> i just ran acid2 in konqueror and firefox, its funny how konqueror near aces it, firefox doesnt
<miles> but yahoo hates konqueror
<miles> and not firefox
<DaSkreech> miles: It was the second Browser to pass it
<Level15> miles: yeah, but yahoo works on safari... so the merging should get konq wokring on yahoo and gmail and many others
<miles> what was the first?
<ardchoille> miles: You have to ask?
<DaSkreech> Safari
<miles> what do you mean i have to ask?
<miles> one sec
<ardchoille> IE?
<miles> wait
<miles> so what was the first browser to pass?
<hitmanWilly> konq uses a completely seperate source tree, ff is just a rehash of the mozilla code, which is just netscape
<DaSkreech> Safari
<miles> safari or ie, i dont think ie
<miles> ok
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: Hell of a rehash though
<hitmanWilly> yeah
<miles> now thats crazy that safari passed it first, seeing how they borrowed khtml
<DaSkreech> IE fails it by the worst
<Level15> when konq uses webkit/khtml merge, i'll stop using ff
<DaSkreech> If you can fail a binary test by degrees
<miles> firefox is pretty miserable on the test
<hitmanWilly> miles, mac uses a lot of BSD code in its system, since they don't have to redistribute it
<miles> oic
<hitmanWilly> miles, and konq (along with most of kde) is or was under the BSD license
<hitmanWilly> iirc
<DaSkreech> miles: Firefox doesn't care bout it. It's a pretty worthless test
<miles> worthless?
<miles> it was made by the world wide consortium though
<DaSkreech> It's doesn't really prove anything
<DaSkreech> It was?
<DaSkreech> when?
<miles> according to wikipedia
<miles> maybe i read it wrong
<miles> o no i read it wrong
<miles> Web Standards Project, sorry
<miles> they do fall under w3c's sphere of influence though
<hitmanWilly> so far, konq is the browser i hate the least :)
<Level15> hitmanWilly: likewise
<ardchoille> I was told that w3c is self-appointed and usually wrong.
<miles> yea im liking konq more and more...
<Level15> ardchoille: dunno, but they make the reference standards...
<miles> ardchoille, are you outside of america?
<Level15> so i think no matter what they say, they are right by definition :D
<hitmanWilly> ardchoille, its the closest thing to a governing body the web has
<Level15> i want kde4 :(
<jhutchins> Level15: What, you like running broken software?
<cplusplus> what does defaults in the cell options mean in the fstab file?
<ardchoille> hitmanWilly: True that
<Level15> jhutchins: most software is broken...
<ardchoille> miles: Seattle, WA
<Level15> :)
<miles> seattle? u love bill! jk
<ardchoille> Not a chance ;)
<miles> haha
<hitmanWilly> ardchoille, ah, the belly of the beast :)
<jhutchins> Level15: Beta test software is known to be broken and is distributed so that the bugs can be found and fixed.  It's not intended for normal operations.
<ardchoille> <-- ubuntu user since 2004, Linux user since 2001, and no other OS's
<miles> jhutchins: hence why i havent gotten kde4 yet
<jhutchins> miles: I mean, it's great if you've got the time and want to be a part of the beta team hunting bugs, but I use my computer to get things done (otherwise, I'd probably run gentoo).
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins, HEY!!!
* hitmanWilly uses gentoo :P
<level1_> hi, my multimedia keys are acting up.  they work, but they... don't
<hitmanWilly> level1_, please explain
<level1_> for example, "Stop" stopped my music in amarok, and I wanted to remap it to "stop playing after current track" but the configure dialog wouldn't
<ejortegau> ls
<thepower27> hi
<hitmanWilly> howdy
<level1_> I know that the volume keys are mapped correctly, and I set kmix to have XF86Mute as mute, etc
<thepower27> anyone here know about ubuntu server?
<level1_> but when I press the mute button it doesn't work
<thepower27> i just installed it to a rack server but I want to get samba running with file shares
<miles> question
<miles> ubuntu > gentoo?
<thepower27> ubuntu server 7.04
<Level15> if > means more popular, probably
<level1_> miles: good question
<noiesmo> !samba
<DaSkreech> miles: > needs a validation
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<miles> > = in terms of everything
<DaSkreech> miles: if you like it more. If not then no
<draik> thepower27: Let me know how that works out for you. I've been wanting to do something similar
<hitmanWilly> miles, depends on what you want and what your capabilities are
<DaSkreech> !ymmv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ymmv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Dumb Bot
<thepower27> do I need to load swat?
<level1_> !multimedia keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multimedia keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> I think Miles wants to start a flame war
<level1_> !keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thepower27> how do I get apache or any web controlls running?
<level1_> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<DaSkreech> :-)
<level1_> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<miles> if (user = standard) {os = ubuntu;)
<thepower27> I just literally finished the install
<cplusplus> whats wrong here at atp get? http://rafb.net/p/xaFiXK67.html
<level1_> I don't want to use keytouch
<hitmanWilly> miles, gentoo is difficult to get set up, but produces a much trimmer and more customized install than ubuntu
<miles> yea
<miles> thats why i asked the qeustion
<DaSkreech> !info fuse-utils
<ubotu> fuse-utils: Filesystem in USErspace (utilities). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 216 kB
<hitmanWilly> miles, whereas ubuntu's initial install is very easy, but more generalized with less options at install time
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: what happens if you install fuse-utils by itself ?
<thepower27> what is SWAT?
<noiesmo> cplusplus, the packagaes is not avail try apt-cache search fuse-utils
<DaSkreech> !info hotkeys
<ubotu> hotkeys: A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.4 (feisty), package size 141 kB, installed size 384 kB
<Level15> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<noiesmo> cplusplus, its prob got another name
<cplusplus> not found
<cplusplus> the search
<Level15> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hitmanWilly> miles, the ubuntu philosophy just seems to be "install everything with full options enabled" which tends to produce a much more bloated install
* miles doesnt like bloat
<Level15> bloat? you should try suse!
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: sudo apt-get update
<cplusplus> did before!
<miles> the custom-fit is why i first tried gentoo
<Pupeno_M> Hello.
<hitmanWilly> miles, as an example, my lsmod cmd displays one one screen, yours probably takes up a few pages worth
<miles> but i just couldnt get wireless tweaked right, install xubuntu, wireless works straight up
<ardchoille> miles: I'd use gentoo, but I have to fins libpatience.so.0 first, lol
<ardchoille> *find
<Level15> lol!
<miles> haha
<Level15> i used gentoo a couple of years back, and whenever i changed the volume, xmms would crash...
<Level15> switched back to slackware, and it worked just fine
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: do you have main in your repos ?
<hitmanWilly> honestly, about the only setup more difficult than gentoo's is LFS
<noiesmo> cplusplus, you runing feisty
<cplusplus> what?
<ardchoille> cplusplus: Can you pastebin your /etc/sources.list please?
<miles> LFS doesnt have any repositories does it?
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<noiesmo> cplusplus, its in main repo check /etc/apt/sources.list
<hitmanWilly> miles, LFS is like a linux cookbook, you build your system completely from scratch
<cplusplus> my sources.list
<cplusplus> http://rafb.net/p/NSNMcg42.html
<hitmanWilly> miles, the way it always used to be done, back in the 1.0 kernel days :)
<bull> im trying to make a partition on my external hard drive but gparted isn't giving me the option to
<bull> ..anyone familiar with this??
<ardchoille> bull: Is the external drive mounted read only?
<Level15> ardchoille: not related...
<DaSkreech> !info fuse-utils dapper
<ubotu> fuse-utils: Filesystem in USErspace (utilities). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 164 kB
<ardchoille> Level15: Ah, yes, sorry
<Level15> bull: how many primary partitions do you have on the HD?
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: uncomment # deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<cplusplus> why?
<bull> just one i just bought it
<noiesmo> cplusplus, because thats where fuse-utils is in dapper repo
<Level15> bull: then that partition is using all disk, no space to create additional partitions... delete that one, then create partitions as you see fit
<thepower27> how do I change the root password on server?
<cplusplus> i only have the
<cplusplus> deb-src http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<cplusplus> then ok?
<Level15> thepower27: passwd
<ardchoille> !sudo | thepower27
<ubotu> thepower27: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: That's where fuse--utils is
<hitmanWilly> thepower27, sudo passwd should do it
<ardchoille> thepower27: The root account is locked and it's recommended to leave it locked and use sudo
<thepower27> I get you may now view or modify password info for root
<Level15> hey i want to learn to code GUI apps... i'm fairly proficient with c/c++. any tutorials/links you recommend?
<bull> Level15> it can't be using all the disk its a 500GB and i only put some music on it
<thepower27> then I can's save smb.conf
<ardchoille> thepower27: Do you know what sudo is?
<Level15> bull: partitions can use the whole disk EVEN if they have no files on their corresponding filesystems
<bull> Level15> oooh ok
<Level15> bull: partitions contain filesystems, which in turn contain files...
<Level15> partitions size is fixed before creating filesystems on them
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: uncomment it and apt-get update
<DaSkreech> !gui
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<DaSkreech> !qt
<cplusplus> dont work
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<cplusplus> DaSkreech>
<DaSkreech> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: what doesn't work?
<Level15> bull: you need to get those music files out of the disk, then erase the partition, repartition, then create filesystems on new partitions, then move the files to the filesystems
<cplusplus> update + apt-get install fuse-utils
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: you uncommented the # deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe line ?
<cplusplus> yeah!!
<thepower27> how do I create a share on the server for an ubuntu desktop to access?
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: apt-cache show frozen-bubble
<hitmanWilly> thepower27, nfs is how id do it
<thepower27> can you assist?
<Level15> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<cplusplus> DaSkreech there is no such package
<daladheri> greetings
<thepower27> thx
<cplusplus> -> apt-cache show fuse-utils
<hitmanWilly> Level15, beat me to it :)
<cplusplus> no package!
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: Then somethign is wrong. Did you save the file after you uncommented ?
<cplusplus> which file?
<daladheri> I need some help concerning sudo
<DaSkreech> sources.list
<Level15> hitmanWilly: lol
<cplusplus> yeah sure;)
<daladheri> I just installed kubuntu and I tried to run the LAN utility and I type my password...
<daladheri> it says timestamp too far in the future
<aaroncampbell> Still trying to fix my eclipse install.  I remove it completely, added Sun Java 6, reinstalled it (Kubuntu packages), set it to run using sun, and tried to run it.  I had a couple errors.  It didn't have permissions to create the file /usr/local/lib/eclipse/.eclipseextension so it had me create it, chmod it to 2775, and then chown it to root:staff
<aaroncampbell> Then I tried to run it, and I get an error telling me to check a log file.  The log file is 1932 lines long!!  I put it here: http://xavisys.com/temp/1186277179393.log
<daladheri> so it wont let me use root privs
<aaroncampbell> I had been told that maybe I was missing part of it, so I added ALL eclipse packages available, and that's when the log got so long.  I'm guessing that there is some sort of permissions problem.  Anyone have any ideas?
<hitmanWilly> aaroncampbell, you are installing this with sudo, right?
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: reopen your sources.list and pastebin it for me
<Level15> aptitude option for simulate instead of actually doing stuff?
<Level15> n/m
<hitmanWilly> Level15, --pretend, maybe?
<Level15> -s
<daladheri> anyone have ideas on my problem?
<an> hello,anybody got a sec?
<an> ive installed the wenquanyi font,but it still appears strange in my kubuntu,why? anybody help?
<Level15> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Level15> heheh
<Level15> i like this ubotu thingy
<cplusplus> DaSkreech are u sure that fuse-utils is existing??
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: You are in dapper?
<cplusplus> dapper?
<daladheri> I use dapper
<codex> hello can any body tell me where i can download kiba dock. i aint find a download link on their website ?
<cplusplus> i dont know dapper
<cplusplus> what is it?
<daladheri> its the 6.06 version of Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<cplusplus> i donwloaded the newest!
<bull> chuck norris once killed a bird by throwing it off a cliff
<daladheri> its slightly older and it works on powerpc
<ash_> Anyone know of a desktop extension feature for ZIP and RAR files for KDE?
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: Well the sources say you have dapper
<cplusplus> i have kubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-i386.iso
<underdog5004> !ot | bull
<ubotu> bull: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> ash_: Extension?
<daladheri> dapper
<ash_> Basically I am hoping on right clicking files and being able to unzip and zip them...
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: Right that is Dapper
<cplusplus> ok
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: reopen your /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin it for me
<ash_> Does anything like that exist?
<draik> NAT doesn't seem to work in VMware Server. What could I be doing wrong?
<bull> Level15> i got it partitioned, i have the new mac osx software and am trying to install it on the new partition. do you know how i would do that?
<cplusplus> DaSkreech here: http://rafb.net/p/yTYvsZ16.html
<DaSkreech> ash_: You can do that' already
<Level15> mac os software?
<aaroncampbell> hitmanWilly: yes, via adept...which prompts for admin access
<daladheri> I have just installed kubuntu and my time settings are off so i try to change them using sudo then it says my timestmp is too far in the future. How do I reset the time so sudo works???
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: You didn't uncomment the line I showed you
<ash_> DaSkreech, I dont have that option... I have email as the only thing under actions...
<cplusplus> i did
<cplusplus> with # !!
<Level15> g2g
<ardchoille> bull: That check norris comment was just hilarious
<Level15> cya guys
<ash_> DaSkreech, and open with...
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: so it doesn't have the # at the start anymore ?
<DaSkreech> ash_: Do you have ark installed?
<cplusplus> it has a # before!
<cplusplus> #deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<cplusplus> thats umcommented?
<bull> ardchoille> thank you
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: No that's commented
<DaSkreech>  deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<DaSkreech> Is uncommented
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: take out the #
<DaSkreech> so the first thing on the line is deb
<cplusplus> but then is the same as before?
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: just make sure the first thing on the line is deb :)
<ash_> DaSkreech, according to synaptic it's installed
<cplusplus> and then?
<bull> anyone know how i would install the mac osx software on a partition for an external hard drive
<DaSkreech> ash_: Press Alt+space and type ark
<cplusplus> its the same as before u told me to change?
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: rigth first thing on the line is deb ?
<cplusplus> yeah
<DaSkreech> ok save
<ash_> DaSkreech, alt-space doesnt do anything :(
<cplusplus> ?
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: save the file
<cplusplus> u told me to change but its no change;)
<DaSkreech> ash_: Alt+F2 -> ark then
<ash_> Errr.. nothing ;(
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: The thing you sent me in pastebin does not have deb at the start
<ash_> Is there someway to reset all my settings files or something?
<DaSkreech> it has #
<cplusplus> which one?
<DaSkreech> deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: it says universe at the end
<cplusplus> should have a #
<daladheri> quit
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: should not have a #
<ash_> DaSkreech, that didnt work either... anyway to reset all my settings files for KDE to the way it should be with a fresh install?
<cplusplus> ok
<cplusplus> what to change now?
<ash_> DaSkreech, I ran it in terminal... ark works but still no way to rightclick a file and zip it
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: that line starts with deb ?
<DaSkreech> ash_: Oh.. Hmm
<DaSkreech> ash_: purge ark and reinstall
<DaSkreech> Should install the service menu
<thepower27> ok... I am at this
<thepower27> after I restart nfs I get
<cplusplus> DaSkreech -> http://rafb.net/p/PMT3CJ56.html
<thepower27> neither subtree_check or no_subtree_check specified
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: Rigth
<mrksbrd1> holy shit.... I think I got my aircard working
<cplusplus> ok
<DaSkreech> update and install
<cplusplus> ah
<cplusplus> thats the rick;)
<cplusplus> works
<mrksbrd1> u guys can see me right?
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd1: Yes. Please don't curse
<mrksbrd1> sorry...just got excited
<cplusplus> <DaSkreech but there is still an error i tried to build ext2fuse filesystem....got some compiler errors;/
<mrksbrd1> now to get the bugs worked out
<cplusplus> hm fuse-ext2fs.c:15:22: error: fuse_opt.h: No such file or directory
<mrksbrd1> seems i can connect to irc but not web pages
<cplusplus> but i installed everything now
<mrksbrd1> hmmmm
<cplusplus> with aptget
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: try libfuse-dev
<cplusplus> i did
<cplusplus> install it
<cplusplus> hm
<thepower27> can anyone help me with samba?
<cplusplus> DaSkreech thats bad
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana
<cplusplus> under fedora 7 it worke fine!
<aaroncampbell> Still trying to fix my eclipse install.  I remove it completely, added Sun Java 6, reinstalled it (Kubuntu packages), set it to run using sun, and tried to run it.  I had a couple errors.  It didn't have permissions to create the file /usr/local/lib/eclipse/.eclipseextension so it had me create it, chmod it to 2775, and then chown it to root:staff
<aaroncampbell> Then I tried to run it, and I get an error telling me to check a log file.  The log file is 1932 lines long!!  I put it here: http://xavisys.com/temp/1186277179393.log
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: gimmie a minute
<aaroncampbell> I had been told that maybe I was missing part of it, so I added ALL eclipse packages available, and that's when the log got so long.  I'm guessing that there is some sort of permissions problem.  Anyone have any ideas?
<cplusplus> DaSkreech sure
<thepower27> what does Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export mean?
<cplusplus> DaSkreech i got the source from here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fuse
<kalorin`> mkay
<kalorin`> so question
<jlund> Anyone have any recommendations for a solid PDA that will work well under Linux?
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: You are on a 1.5 year old distro
<kalorin`> how hard do you think it'll be to go from an x700 ATI card to an 8600GT nvidia card?
<DaSkreech>  some things may have changed
<thepower27> what does Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export mean?
<cplusplus> which distro?
<thepower27> ubuntu server
<cplusplus> DaSkreech do you mena my kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: yes
<cplusplus> its the newest?
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: yup the new one has the fuse_o[t.h
<thepower27> what does Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export mean?
<cplusplus> which new one?
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: can you look in/usr/include/fuse to see if you see it there
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: Feisty
<DaSkreech>  you have dapper
<cplusplus> root@gerald-desktop:/usr/include/fuse# ls
<cplusplus> fuse_common.h  fuse_compat.h  fuse.h  fuse_lowlevel.h
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: Yeah you need feisty
<cplusplus> fuck
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cplusplus> i thought i have the new one;/
<thepower27> what does Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export mean?  when trying to restart nfs?????????????????
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: if you are on a timeschedule you can get the libfuse-dev from packages.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> you cna compile it while you download Kubuntu
<cplusplus> DaSkreech cant i build the fuse sources?
<cplusplus> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=121684&package_id=132802
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: Yes. go to packages.ubuntu.com
<thepower27> noone here can help????
<DaSkreech> search for the libfuse-dev package and download it
<DaSkreech>  it will have the files just put them in
<cplusplus> i found http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libdevel/libfuse-dev
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: Yes
<DaSkreech> You can open it in ark I think
<cplusplus> i hat myself that i have an old version of kubuntu;/
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: Do work while you correct it :)
<cplusplus> sorry i forgot how to install a .deb ;)
<ardchoille> cplusplus: sudo dpkg -i filename
<hitmanWilly> thepower27, it has to do with whether or not it checks the subtrees of the dir om mount/umount
<hitmanWilly> s/om/on
<ardchoille> cplusplus: But, if that deb has deps which are not installed, you're going to have trouble.
<cplusplus> problem http://rafb.net/p/hxj8FJ31.html
<DaSkreech> it only has one
<DaSkreech>  Libfuse2
<ardchoille> Does  Libfuse2  have debs?
<hitmanWilly> thepower27, unless its not mounting correctly, the defaults it jumps to should be fine
* ardchoille remembers dependency hell
<intelikey> origen of /bin/chvt  ?
<thepower27> it does not seem to be workking
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: search the same site for libfuse2
<cplusplus> ok first install that thing?
<thepower27> I just added /home @myclients(rw,sync) to exports
<thepower27> and still does the same thing
<ardchoille> cplusplus: You can't install fuse until you install libfuse-dev.. and you may not be able to install libfuse-dev if it has deps you don't have installed.
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: Yes you can do them at onetime
<hitmanWilly> thepower27, i think that syntax is wrong, lemme check...
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: I hate to ask, ut why isn't he using the package manager?
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: he's compiling the latest fuse on dapper
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<cplusplus> problem: http://rafb.net/p/ANFRNG77.html
<DaSkreech> So I'm giving him the feisty debs
<cplusplus> DaSkreech!
<hitmanWilly> thepower27, i don't think you need th @ blurb iirc
<cplusplus> DaSkreech -> http://rafb.net/p/ANFRNG77.html
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Using Feisty debs on Dapper may be the cause of more problems.
<hitmanWilly> thepower27, just /home/*(options_here) should work
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: I'm reading
<cplusplus> ok
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: yeah I was just trying to have him compile while he was downloading feisty
<hitmanWilly> thepower27, on the server side, anyway
<ardchoille> Ah, yeah, version conflicts.. that is what I was talking about
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: might be easier just to grab feisty
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Looks like he'll have to wait until Feisty is installed, probably easier anyway
<Biovore> yeah... installing debs your self means you have to solve deps your self..
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: Do you mind a CD?
<cplusplus> it have a dvd?
<DaSkreech> Yes it does
<thepower27> I added /home/* (rw,wync)
<cplusplus> or 6 cds?
<thepower27> sync
<thepower27> and same thing
<ardchoille> Biovore: And that can be a real PITA
<DaSkreech> But a CD is faster to install :)
<cplusplus> just 1 cd?
<DaSkreech> you can get the DVD while you work
<ardchoille> cplusplus: kubuntu only has one cd
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: It's just one CD
<cplusplus> nice
<cplusplus> the rest its downloading from internet?
<DaSkreech> http://bw.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, are the UID's the same on both systems? iirc they have to be, but I may be wrong...
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: unless you want to use the DVD
<cplusplus> whats more on the dvd?
<ardchoille> cplusplus: Well, the entire distro is only one cd, you can use the package managers to install anything else.
<DaSkreech> The DVD is the Cd plus all the things on the net from main
<DaSkreech> so you can install from the DVD instead of downloadin
<DaSkreech>  fuse is like 300k though
<DaSkreech> so ... I think the DVd may be over kill
<cplusplus> what about the programs which are automatically installed during installation of kubuntu?
<ardchoille> I don't see why people bother with the dvd anyway since everything is available via the pm's
<cplusplus> i dont have all problems when i dont use the dvd?
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: they are on the CD and the DVD
<cplusplus> programs
<DaSkreech> cplusplus: None
<cplusplus> ok
<DaSkreech> I've never used the DVD and I have been useing Kubuntu near 2 years
<cplusplus> ok)
<intelikey> !info open breezy
<ubotu> Package open does not exist in feisty
<DaSkreech> open ?
<intelikey> breezy dumb bot
<DaSkreech> never heard of it
<ardchoille> intelikey: You using my keyboard again? lol
<hitmanWilly> thepower27, sorry if im not too much help here, its been a while since i set this up
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I don't think it's brains go back that far :)
<intelikey> ardchoille what happened  to the package "open"  ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: what's open ?
<DaSkreech> !info open
<ubotu> Package open does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> cli apps for opening and switching tty
<ardchoille> intelikey: I never knew there was one
<intelikey> there was.
<ardchoille> !info opentty
<ubotu> Package opentty does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> i think they symlinked open to openvt for a while
<ardchoille> Ah
<intelikey> now the package is gone.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, it might be in one of the core pkgs
<draik> NAT doesn't seem to work in VMware Server. What could I be doing wrong?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly not "open"  but yeah openvt is
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, you could get openvt and symlink it yourself :)
<draik> I can't seem to go online with the virtual OS
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, or am I missing something here?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i have openvt but nothing to switch consoles
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, hmmm
<intelikey> no switchto  nor chvt   nothing...
<hitmanWilly> !find switchto
<thepower27> nevermind
<intelikey> the "open" package had (iirc) open switchto and the manual pages for the two...
<ubotu> Package/file switchto does not exist in feisty
<thepower27> im going back to win2k server
<thepower27> bye
<cplusplus2> DaSkreech thanks
<cplusplus2> i will donload and install!
* kalorin` chuckles
<kalorin`> win2k server
<DaSkreech> cplusplus2: Ok You got the link?
<DaSkreech> http://bw.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cplusplus2> jup
<khaije1|bb> #linuxhelp
<hitmanWilly> funny, i don't remember getting nfs going to be that difficult...
<DaSkreech> kalorin`: I liked Win2K
<khaije1|bb> oops!
<cplusplus2> need i to change the source.list in feisty?
<intelikey> debian opted to use bsd-utils or something that provided openvt and chvt   both possably forks of the open util.   and i'm not sure what package it is that probides them   bsd-utils was a guess
<hitmanWilly> !find bsd
<ubotu> Found: bsdmainutils, bsdutils, cupsys-bsd, libruby1.8, libsdl-image1.2 (and 48 others)
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, one of those :)
<DaSkreech> cplusplus2: no
<cplusplus2> ok nice
<intelikey> possably
<DaSkreech> cplusplus2: though it is a lot more fun in Feisty :)
<cplusplus2> we hope;)
<hitmanWilly> !info bsdutils
<ubotu> bsdutils: Basic utilities from 4.4BSD-Lite. In component main, is required. Version 1:2.12r-17ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 67 kB, installed size 168 kB
<DaSkreech> !info ghostview
<ubotu> Package ghostview does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<DaSkreech> !info ghostview gutsy
<ubotu> Package ghostview does not exist in gutsy
<DaSkreech> What?
<DaSkreech> it was there yesterday
<killown|away> how do i to view screen :0 on crt monitor and screen :1 in tv-out?
<kalorin`> is 7.10 out now?
<DaSkreech> kalorin`: Is it 10 yet ?
<hitmanWilly> kalorin, beta
<kalorin`> ah
<kalorin`> hey hitman
<kalorin`> how are things/
<hitmanWilly> howdy\
<intelikey> hitman  would you care to check this for me >>>>>   basename `grep -Rwe "/usr/bin/openvt" /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | cut -d':' -f1` 2>/dev/null
* DaSkreech checks hitmanWilly's neck for a bar code
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, sure, one sec, have to get my buntu lappy
<TheCreationist> I'm having trouble getting extended ASCII characters to display in telnet clients.  Anyone have any ideas?
<intelikey> TheCreationist i have an idea that telnet probably filters extended chars   and for good reason.   it's a crackers * dream to begin with.
<ardchoille> kalorin`: 7.10 (year.month) Current is 7.04 (2007.April)
<kalorin`> ah
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, console-tools
<kalorin`> welp, I think I'm going to shut down and do some upgradin'
<kalorin`> bought a pair of acer X221w's and an 8600GT tonight
<underdog5004> ooh, have fun w/ that, kalorin
<kalorin`> now I'm having buyers remorse :(
<intelikey> hitmanWilly ha thank you.   i'll investigate that now.
<kalorin`> $239.00 each for the LCD's though
<kalorin`> vs. my x700 with 2x19" samsung dynaflat crt's
<kalorin`> so back in a bit
* kalorin` waves
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, and you forgot the trailing `, btw, so if anyone cut/pasted that, they're probably confused as hell right now :)
<underdog5004> is there any particular reason my rsync script doesn't go past about 3MB/s?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, oops, nvm :)
<intelikey> hitmanWilly ?   i don't think so.
<intelikey> k
<underdog5004> I'm on a 100Mb/s network...
<tiom> hi can anyboday tell me what error code 10 in aptitude means?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, sorry, copied that over by hand, so I actually missed it :)
<intelikey> hitmanWilly :)
<underdog5004> tiom, man aptitude and look for error codes
<intelikey> yeah putting the closing ` before the redirrect can kinda hide it    :)
<ardchoille> tiom: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22error+code+10%22%2Baptitude&btnG=Search
<underdog5004> so...no reason, then...bummer
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, oh well, know enough to catch it at least :)
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, or at least recoignize what > means
<intelikey> indeed
<intelikey> you mean to recognize the differance in PS1  and  PS2  :)
<ardchoille> lol
<tiom> underdog5004: there are none
<draik> VMware Server users: What setting do you use for your network? I'm using NAT as I have before with the Workstation, but it does not seem to work. What am I doing wrong?
<tiom> ardchoille: tried that allready. found many examples for error code 10 but no explanation
<underdog5004> why won't my system keep updated when I have   0 1  *  *  * /usr/bin/apt-get update && /usr/bin/apt-get -y upgrade in roots crontab?
<teiwaz> anyone able to help me figure out why my gstreamer is kaput?
* intelikey does export PS2="$PS1" on hitmanWilly's box  and wonders how long before he figures that one out     ;O
<ardchoille> underdog5004: 0 1 * * *    <- is there more than one space between the 1 and the *  ?
<intelikey> underdog5004 cause user /usr/bin/apt-get is not in /etc/passwd
<ardchoille> underdog5004: And shouldn't it be 00 01 * * * command  ?
<underdog5004> intelikey, lol, oops
<intelikey> ardchoille user then command
<ardchoille> intelikey: I have lots of commands in root's crontab and I've never had to use a "user" in the command.
<intelikey> i assumed that was /etc/crontab   but i could be wrong
<DaSkreech> nope
<DaSkreech>  crontab -e
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Any way to enable the extended characters?  I'm trying to connect to BBSes, but without full ANSI support, it's driving me nuts.
<DaSkreech> as root
<spartan01_> alright, I installed drivers recommended for a printer in kubunut, but it just spits out a stream of blank paper every time a print task is spooled
<intelikey> TheCreationist i really don't know.  sorry   the man page might mention it,  haven't looked
<spartan01_> kubuntu*
<intelikey> DaSkreech what are you on about ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I forget
<level1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> someone said root cronab and someone said /etc/crontab
<DaSkreech> Far as I 've found out /etc/crontab is system crontab
<DaSkreech> crontab -e as root is root's crontab
<intelikey> yes i said i assumed we were working on underdog5004's /etc/crontab   but that i could be wrong about it.
<underdog5004> intelikey, I'm not sure...I just did crontab -e
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, I never claimed to be a bash expert, just barely competent :P
<intelikey> hitmanWilly heh i was just playing,   didn't mean nothin by it.
<DaSkreech> I am
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, figured as much...lol
<intelikey> but it would be funny to watch someone if you had issued a { export PS2="$PS1" ; } command and then they entered something like  echo 'testing"
<hitmanWilly> heh
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i would have said   echo ` testing '    but that could get dangerous
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> and confusing :)
<intelikey> both would be
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, "Why won't my command run!!!" lol
<hitmanWilly> anyway...
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38687
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> indeed
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, evil, evil, script :)
<ardchoille> Ok, I'm confused, what does that do?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, then stick that in bash_profile after a clear heh, heh...
<intelikey> :)   but at least i found something i'm good at
<intelikey> ardchoille it makes PS1 and PS2 the same prompt   your PS2 is normally set to >
<ardchoille> What is PS1?
<intelikey> so that you recognize that the first command is waiting for you to finish the input....   with the set the same you can't tell if your are looking at PS1 or PS2
<hitmanWilly> ardchoille, your normal prompt env variable
<intelikey> ardchoille your command prompt
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<hitmanWilly> ardchoille, ie you@localhost: ~$
<intelikey> ardchoille test this in a console   export PS1='\t \w \l \@'
<ardchoille> No thanks
<intelikey> non-malisious.
<hitmanWilly> ardchoille, nah, that ones alright
<ardchoille> I doubt I'd be able to fix anything I break
<intelikey> just closing the konsole will fix that
<ardchoille> Oh, wait. I remember putting [\W @ \t] \[\033\]  in .bashrc
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: That's probably your PS1
<intelikey> yes to set PS1  (the normal prompt)
<hitmanWilly> ardchoille, you can always echo $PS1 to find out :)
<intelikey> or   set
<intelikey> list them all
<ardchoille> It's for my shell cuz I hated two lines scrolling when I was in /path/this/is/the/working/directory/you/are/in/at/the/moment/and/its/confusing/as/heck
<jerware> hi
<intelikey> set | less
<jerware> my P2P app has detected a firewall.  i uninstalled iptables, what else could it possibly be?
<ardchoille> I figure that if I can't remember which dir I'm in, I have no business using a shell.
<intelikey> jerware iptables
<hitmanWilly> jerware, you did WHAT?
<jerware> oh nm,  it has connected
<jerware> hitmanWilly: i dont feel like learning iptables.
<ardchoille> jerware: How in the world did you uninstall iptables?
<intelikey> you removed the controling app   the actual firewall is in the kernel
<jerware> apt-get remove iptables
<intelikey> ardchoille it's an app     package name iptables
<intelikey> !info iptables
<jerware> id rather just do that than learn all them rules
<ubotu> iptables: administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.3.6.0debian1-5ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 365 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<ardchoille> Oh, ok
<hitmanWilly> jerware, you need some sort of firewall, otherwise you're leaving yourself wide open
<jerware> im still researching TCP\IP
<jerware> richard stevens book.
<Dragnslcr> You do know that you can turn off iptables without uninstalling it, right?
<ardchoille> intelikey: You're teaching me a lot today :)
<intelikey> i don't think i have iptables installed...  hmm hadent noticed.
<intelikey> hadn't   that is.
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: no point in having somethign in the kernel if you can't interface with it :)
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: True
<Dragnslcr> I know I have it installed (it is by default), but I haven't gotten around to putting in any rules
<Biovore> iptables is installed by defualt I think..
<intelikey> DaSkreech true dat   i guess i should remove it from my kernel....
* hitmanWilly knows he doesn't, not in the kernel either...uses a router based firewall
<intelikey> hitmanWilly you roll your own kernel ?
<intelikey> oh gentoo   duh
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, gentoo :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, but i used to do it on buntu too, just not lately
<ardchoille> ardchoille
<intelikey> disreguard     diarea of the mouth and constipation of the brain.  but i took something for it....
<ardchoille> hahaha
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, wiped out that initramfs image, I really hate those :)
* intelikey quits talking "poop" now.
<intelikey> hitmanWilly ditto
<intelikey> althought i hate building kernels on low end machines even more.
<hitmanWilly> took forever to get the default ubuntu config set up to where that was even possible :)
<intelikey> yeah you can 't use the default.    it doesn't even have ext? support builtin
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, dpkg --purge linux-image-generic :)
<intelikey> apt can do that.
<intelikey> but yeah
<hitmanWilly> yeah, well
<hitmanWilly> the fewer frontends the better :)
<intelikey> it does gripe "you are removing the running kernel,  this is a very intelikey idea"
<Biovore> lol
<ardchoille> lol!
<hitmanWilly> really? never seen that msg :)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> well i did substitute one word.
<hitmanWilly> really? which one? lol
<intelikey> idea
<intelikey> no wait....
<intelikey> :)
<hitmanWilly> ahh, thought so XD
<intelikey> yeah it informs you that you wont be able to boot and such...  really kinda nice,  then asks if you want to proceed...
<underdog5004> ah, the power of root
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, doing that is actually where I really first looked at gentoo, since i kind of hybridized their wiki with one for rerolling an ubuntu kernel
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yeah ?
<intelikey> underdog5004 root is weak.   i'm init !
<Biovore> init doesn't exist in ubuntu (well the newer ones)
<intelikey> yeah that would "upstart"
<underdog5004> ha ha, you don't exist
<Biovore> hehe
<Biovore> hes been replaced
<hitmanWilly> yup, better info on exactly what goes where, and how to just build a freaking booting kernel/modules
<intelikey> this is not a "newer one"   soooooo
<hitmanWilly> none of this compile and package as a .deb and install via dpkg
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i have rolled three or four kernels in *buntu  i always just used make menuconfig and the ncurses thing is kinda nice now.   has some online help right there in the config if you don't know what something is you just hit the help button
<Biovore> make the kernel using "make"  then "make modules-install"  then make a new initrd with "mkinitrd <stuff>"
<hitmanWilly> but if you can roll an ubuntu kernel, you can do it on pretty much any distro out there
<Biovore> yup..
<intelikey> yep
<hitmanWilly> Biovore, i skipped the mkinitrd, kinda the whole point :)
<intelikey> Biovore if you are rolling the kernel why are you still using an initramfs ?
<intelikey> ooops i may be talking poop again
<intelikey> i'll hush
<draik> Dr_willis:
<Biovore> intelikey: because its the ubuntu way.. everyone does it that way so they can make everything modules and load them at boot from the initrd
<draik> Dr_willis: I finally got vmware-server to run. I just can't get the network on it to work. NAT used to work when I had the workstation
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, believe it or not, I never really got into the guts of the kernel until I tried it on buntu
<intelikey> hitmanWilly really ?    hmmm
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, even on slack...which is really starnge
<hitmanWilly> s/starnge/strange
<Biovore> slack seems weird because they follow true system V schmatntics
<Biovore> no init.d
<hitmanWilly> Biovore, that didn't used to be so weird
<Dr_willis> draik,  all i ever did was let it use the defaults when it confiured itself in the apt-get configuration screens.. have had no hassles with it.
<draik> Dr_willis: I guess I'm just a special case with vmware-server
<intelikey> so the pointy clicky distro turns out to be the  code hackin' kernel tweekin'  rooten' tooten' distro of the month...   odd
<hitmanWilly> Biovore, slack is the last old-school distro out there, imho
<Biovore> hitmanWilly: well to me it isn't.. just people use to most linuxes will see it as different..
<Dr_willis> slack is weird in other ways. :)
<Dr_willis> Slax is a Darn handy Live cd however.
<Biovore> yup.. I like slax
<Dr_willis> made up a few custome live cd's real easy with their tools
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, well, you kinda have to hack stuff to pieces to dump an init image on buntu :)
<intelikey> yeah precompiled tar balls   ????   yep that's slackware
<intelikey> true dat
<hitmanWilly> honestly, slack just got a little too old school for me eventually :)
* intelikey is old enough to like old school
<draik> It's not old school, it's classic
<intelikey> i mean heck i was there when unix was born
<intelikey> digital watches were invented
<intelikey> a calculator was the guy that was good with math...
<intelikey> cash registers didn't use electricity
<intelikey> anyone else remember those days ?
<ardchoille> Does anyone else have a problem with the desktop wallpaper disappearing now and then?
<draik> Dr_willis: What is the setting of your eth0 in VMware Server?
<Dr_willis> eth0 is the pc's networking. vmware uses the other devices.. or are you refering to the eth device IN the virtual machines's os?
<draik> Dr_willis: NAT, Bridged, Host Only, or Custom?
* intelikey feels old now and falls asleep in the midd
<Dr_willis> i forget. I thought it defaulted to bridged
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i can still use a slide-rule, btw :P
* DaSkreech lights crackers at the foot of intelikey's rocking chair
<intelikey> lol
* intelikey slips a firecracker under DaSkreech 's shoe and lights it.
<intelikey> that's a script  heh
<DaSkreech> Whippersnapper!!!
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, found one at a flea market when i was like 12 and taught myself how to use it
* draik keeps selling firecrackers to intelikey and DaSkreech
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, probably a bit rusty these days, tho :P
<draik> What's a slide-rule?
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> draik, its what they used before calculators were invented
<intelikey> hitmanWilly when i was 12 i went in the local store and paid a quarter for a coka cola and a hershe's candy bar    the cash register was non-electric  and the cooler was a fridgidaire home appliance   later in life i bought that store and still live in the building...    but i never learned how to use a slide rule ....   show off !
<draik> I can only think of fingers and toes before the use of a calculator
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> draik, check wikipedia, im pretty sure they have pictures
<Dr_willis> I used to have a slide rule or 2
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Abacus!
<Dr_willis> !find abacus
<ubotu> Found: xabacus, xmabacus
<Dr_willis> !info xabacus
<ubotu> xabacus: simulation of the ancient calculator (plain X version). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.1.7-1 (feisty), package size 85 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Dr_willis> !info xmabacus
<ubotu> xmabacus: simulation of the ancient calculator (Motif version). In component universe, is extra. Version 7.1.7-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 348 kB
<DaSkreech> ancient :)
<DaSkreech> kabacaus!
<draik> Dr_willis: Want to know what would help get me online? A driver for my VM network card!
<Dr_willis> draik,  i would say.. a read of the vmware docs, would be benifitial.
<Dr_willis> draik,  You are saying the OS Installed inside vmware - cant get online?
<Dr_willis> what OS is this?
<draik> That's right
<draik> xp
<NickPresta> does anyone use Pidgin? If so, which version?
<level1> Hi, kopete isn't responding.  I right click on my user account button, then select "Online" and... nothing happens.  The program is still responsive, but the icon isn't animated.
<jhutchins> I know someone who kept the books for her locksmithing business using an abacus.
<intelikey> NickPresta pidgin is gaim
<Dr_willis> Xp should have the proper network card drivers. Be sure you configured the virtual machine to have a network device
<draik> I'm still trying to get vista to install on my friend's laptop. XP went in, but vista is being... "not nice"
<level1> NickPresta:
<NickPresta> intelikey, I understand that. However, gaim has had it's name changed to pidgin
<level1> NickPresta: what about pidgin?
<jhutchins> define where expectations (vista) == nice?
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins, return (false) :)
<NickPresta> level1, I updated from 2.0.1 to 2.1.0 (via getdeb) and now my sys. tray icon is using the wrong size and I have no top menu bar on my Buddy List window
<jhutchins> define where expectations (vista) != complete trainwreck?
<draik> jhutchins: I never did, I'm just saying that instead of something that will ban me for quite some time
<intelikey> yep  so any version before whatever gutsy comes with is not pidgin it's gaim   that's what versions most will have/'have used'
<hitmanWilly> thank you aol legal dept.
<intelikey> yeah that too
<intelikey> jhutchins is that C ?
<jhutchins> draik: We do appreciate your restraint.
<jhutchins> intelikey: pseudocode - I don't C.
<draik> lol
<draik> Dr_willis: Good thing I save everything (I just remembered that I have the driver CD from my motherboard)
<intelikey> i was going to say "in #*buntu monkey C monkey get confused and ask stupid questions"     ;/
<hitmanWilly> lol
<kalorin`> man
<kalorin`> the fonts in irc and stuff look like crap now
<intelikey> but i can bash it for you.   [ 'vesta' = 'nice' ]  && echo yes || echo no
<intelikey> no
<kalorin`> clearly the video card is faster
<kalorin`> hrms..
<kalorin`> 10 point font is a lot better looking
<Dr_willis> draik,  windows me and up, should have the drivers for the vmware 'virtual' devices
<intelikey> oh and   [ vista != "complete trainwreck" ]  ; echo $?
<intelikey> 1
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using feisty and have just added kde4base-dev package.  tried to start a new session via kdm by using the instructions in kubuntu.org.  after logging in, i'm greeted by a blank screen and it kicks me back out.  any idea what's wrong?
<draik> Keyword = SHOULD
<intelikey> [ kde4base-dev != kde4base ] 
<draik> WTH?!?! Even the driver CD won't install the driver. What gives???
<Dr_willis> draik,  you dont need the driver for your MOTHERBOARD.. you need the driver for the 'emulated vmware hardeare network card'
<hitmanWilly> draik, the VM is probably emulating the hardware
<Dr_willis> and the vmware card is a generic ne2000 or somthing real BASIC.
<draik> Dr_willis: Ok, so how do I get that driver?
<kalorin`> hrms..
<kalorin`> anyone got any font pointer type tips?
<Dr_willis> It SHOULD be built into WIndoww vista. chedk your device manager.
<kalorin`> for whatever reason almost every font I'm trying in konversation looks like crap
<Dr_willis> windows 98 dident have it. windows me, did. Ive never used vista on vmware.
<bionic> hi
<Dr_willis> I imagine its discussed in the various vmware message boards if theres somthing you need.
<intelikey> fulat2k basicly  why the -dev package ?
<Dr_willis> You should also install the vmware-support tools in the vista os.
<bionic> whats windows vista like ?
<intelikey> bionic i didn't like      the three minutes i saw it.
<kalorin`> it's like taking your wife on a date that she gets ready for for like 8 hours
<fulat2k> intelikey: folloowing the instructiosn here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<intelikey> maybe i'm prejudiced
<kalorin`> sure she looks great, but in the end, same wife
<kalorin`> that's what vista is like
<bionic> why
<bionic> arrr
<bionic> slow ?
<kalorin`> only she's more complainy and wouldn't let you go play with your friends and stuff
<kalorin`> dog slow
<bionic> just with alot of makeup on
<kalorin`> sure
<kalorin`> they've hid things you want in new and improved locations that you'll never find them
<bionic> why do they put out shit
<kalorin`> and put stuff you don't care about right upf ront for you :)
<bionic> hahah
<bionic> i c
<bionic> why do they do this
<bionic> why dont they put out some good shit
<kalorin`> because they're trying to give everyone what they want
<kalorin`> and chasing after osx and linux
<hitmanWilly> bionic, cause people will buy it if it says windows
<ardchoille> Does anyone know why the desktop wallpaper disappearing now and then? The background just goes to black, usually after the screensaver stops.
<draik> Dr_willis: I'm using XP. Vista is going to be on my friend's laptop
<bionic> why dont people just download kubuntu
<ardchoille> bionic: You would not believe the number of people who don't even know what Linux is.
<draik> bionic: No clue. I love Kubuntu. I just use VMware-server to backup my phone's info (LiveSync)
<hitmanWilly> bionic, cause windows comes with their computer
<ardchoille> A lot of the people I run into think that Windows is the only OS available
<draik> ardchoille: It's sad really.
<bionic> mmm
<ardchoille> draik: Yes, it is
<draik> They gave us a test at work. "In your opinion, what is the best operating system?"
<draik> Sorry, top THREE os's
<intelikey> fulat2k well it looks like whoever wrote that is using the -dev as a meta package to pull in the base package...    you should probably make sure that it actually installed the base package,     but ! back to your Q    there are two things that normally cause that issue   1. the default desktop environment can not be found/run    2. you have messed up permissions in your users home dir.
<hitmanWilly> and linux, while its getting easier all the time, still requires people to learn something new
<draik> Many only put windows and that was it. No 2 or 3, just windows. Not because it's "awesome" but because they don't know anything else
<bionic> but its just like when i first played around on a computer
<bionic> how it is with linux
<bionic> you end up learning
<bionic> and it comes natural
<draik> I love Linux
<Dr_willis> 'learn' ? yea.. i dont have to relearn ANYTHING to use vista... HA! HA HA!~
<bionic> just like operating windows
<draik> Yup
<hitmanWilly> its all about perception
<intelikey> fulat2k if you need help trubble shoting which of the two it is,  just haller.
<Dr_willis> ijust have to figure out where they put all the settings, and renamed them, and broke things.. :)
<ardchoille> hitmanWilly: Wouldn't any new OS require people to learn something?
<draik> Minus bugs, viruses, infections, limitations... the list goes on and on, but you get my point
<intelikey> EULA
<bionic> mmmm
<intelikey> E U L A
<hitmanWilly> linux is still considered a fringe market for geeks and supposedly very hard to use
<hitmanWilly> its BS but that's the perception
<intelikey> considered that by whom ?   M$ ?
<hitmanWilly> as a general whole among normal folks, if they even know what it is at all
<intelikey> the pr team at M$ maybe ?
<bionic> indeed
<hitmanWilly> that has been changing lately, tho
<Dr_willis> given the Huge hassles ive seen with vista..... I think they beat out linux now.
<ardchoille> It's all opinions. In my opinion, Windows dies out in 2001 and I haven't touched it since.. and I can do anyting I want in Linux without limitations.
<ardchoille> *died
<Dr_willis> Even finding docs/info on vista is a hassle.
<Dr_willis> :)
<purpleposeidon> How's everyone doing?
<intelikey> haskel ?
<gandhii> well..  the fact that I had to manually mount my other drives and edit that file and chmod them so I could access them...   kind of says that linux isnt as easy as those other two
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: You don't like F1
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, why, then you might be able to fix your own system without spending hours on the phone with MS tech support...anarchy :P
<AmyRose> sauvin: macogw sent me
<gandhii> not dissin linux..  just saying
<AmyRose> sauvin: What's your problem?
<draik> I am desperately awaiting the commercial where they show the PC and MAC guy just standing there... then comes Linux. Linux has a scythe and messes up the PC. MAC just stands back and knows better
<DaSkreech> gandhii: There is a GUI for that :)
<gandhii> really?
<gandhii> what? where?
<ardchoille> gandhii: With more power comes the requirement of more knowledge, ie skateboard vs. fighter jet.
<sauvin> Amy, I'm having trouble seeing where on KDE (feisty) to determine what resolution the screen is using. Everything is so damn BIG.
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  i cant recall ANYONE ive ever talked to that actually got helped by phone-tech support. :)
<AmyRose> Hmm
<gandhii> skatin' is cool   ;] 
<DaSkreech> gandhii: Alt+Space -> System -> <enter> -> Advanced -> Disks and File systems
<sauvin> I can't tell if it's just big because I'm using huge fonts or if I'm using a low res.
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, ok, I should have added a pointless in there somewhere
<AmyRose> sauvin: Did you try hitting Ctrl+Alt+Numpad + repeatedly?
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: Never ridden a skateboard I take it
<sauvin> Which key is "numpad"?
<Dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  do the people call ms tech support asking how to isntall themes for windows? :)
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Yes, and I know it can't get me there at mach II  ;)
<AmyRose> sauvin: I was referring to the + sign on the numeric keypad
* intelikey knows a fighter pilot that can't stand up on skates....     
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis, wouldn't surprise me :)
<intelikey> oh sorry.
<Dr_willis> The Numberpads + and - are different then the normal + and - :)
<gandhii> daskreech: didnt do anything more me
<AmyRose> exactly
<sauvin> Oh, MAN, that hurt!
<DaSkreech> gandhii: alt+space doesn't work ?
<AmyRose> sauvin: ?
<gandhii> says "no items match"
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Perhaps he doesn't have katapolt running?
<sauvin> Well, I'm not using the LOWEST resolution this computer has to offer, that's a golden fact!
<gandhii> err..  "matched"
<DaSkreech> gandhii: For System ?
<draik> Dr_willis: hitmanWilly: This is a blog site from one of my coworkers. Read up on m$ techsupport part 1 & 2.
<bionic> who made the first linux
<gandhii> ard:  it seem ed to come up
<intelikey> linus
<Dr_willis> Linus made linux. :)
<draik> Dr_willis: hitmanWilly: http://cstalk.blogspot.com
<bionic> who is linus
<ardchoille> gandhii: Ah, ok. katapolt is awesome
<DaSkreech> bionic: It evolved from inert code
<Biovore> well if you say linux.. you mean the kernel..  so linus
<hitmanWilly> ya know, they have guys at MS who know a lot less than the average user on here, yet they get paid to do what I/We do for free here, and yet they really suck at it
<sauvin> What does that ctrl-alt-numpad_plus do, perzackly?
<intelikey> bionic http://linux.org
<hitmanWilly> life is so unfair :P
<Biovore> sauvin: change the Xorg window resolution..
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: They are called lawyers
<AmyRose> sauvin: It's supposed to change the resolution of your screen--if you hit it enough times, it should give you to highest
<gandhii> when i run katapolt...  it puts an icon i nthe center of the screen...  then when I hti enter..  it says "nmo items matched"
<evjunior09> I need a program to edit my songs (start time, stop time, Mono/Stereo ect) so i can make ringtones. Any good simple programs for Kubuntu?
<Biovore> sauvin: try ctrl-alt-numpad_minus to go the other direction..
<intelikey> sauvin zooms in
<DaSkreech> gandhii: type system
<sauvin> Yea, I did that, figuring what + would do, - would undo.
<Biovore> evjunior09: rezound is a nice sound editor
<fulat2k> intelikey: i believe i do need some help :P  any logs i can refer to?  i looked at kdm.log.  nothing special there.
<Biovore> !rezound
<sauvin> I'd still like to have some numbers, though.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rezound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evjunior09> Biovore: Rezound... apt-get?
<Biovore> sauvin: changes the resolution..  depends on whats in your /etc/Xorg.conf  select the different resolution in the file..
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, no, I wouldn't go that far, I'm pretty sure even MS tech support guys still have a soul :P
<Biovore> yup
<Dr_willis> !info kxrand
<ubotu> Package kxrand does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> fulat2k ummm not really,   there is a chance that  /var/log/Xorg*log might have the reason it closed...
<sauvin> Xorg.conf... that looks good enough!
<Dr_willis> !find xrand
<AmyRose> sauvin: Was this a sudden problem or have you always had this problem since you installed?
<ubotu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, xrandr
<Dr_willis> !find xrandr
<sauvin> AmyRose, maybe I'm just having a funk. I have decent enough vision when I have my glasses on and dislike having to read lettering six millimeters tall.
<intelikey> fulat2k note if you don't clean that there are probably several files that match   they should be dated
<AmyRose> sauvin: If you want to configure the screen, you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the terminal, then log out, restart X and come back
<AmyRose> sauvin: the command I gave you is menu-based :D
<sauvin> Hm... that looks promising, too.
<DaSkreech> gandhii: alt+space -> type in the words -> system
<intelikey> fulat2k but you can kill kdm and run startx in a console and see why it's failing
<AmyRose> sauvin: I recommend it first instead of editing config files by hand
<gandhii> i got it now..   thanks..    oddly enough "system" brought me to a web site in my bookmarks..  ;] 
<gandhii> but i figured it out
<sauvin> I don't edit stuff by hand when I can help it.
<gandhii> thanks again
<AmyRose> sauvin: Yeah, which is why I recommended the config wizard instead!
<Dr_willis> i just set my fonts large. :)
<evjunior09> I need a program to edit my songs (start time, stop time, Mono/Stereo ect) so i can make ringtones. Any good simple programs for Kubuntu? (other than rezound)
<intelikey> sauvin heh oppisite
<DaSkreech> gandhii: Ah right I normally turn off the bookmarks :)
<DaSkreech> Sorry about that
<AmyRose> intelikey: Telling newcomers to edit a config file by hand is not the best approach, in my opinion ;)
<draik> Dr_willis: How do I enable the ethernet card in vmware server? Seems that both of the installs don't have the ethernet card driver
<sauvin> intelikey, eh?
<gandhii> wasnt very aware of katapult.. i'll have to play with that.. thnx
<intelikey> AmyRose i didn't tell anyone to edit anything,   just mentioned that we were opposite in that reguard.
<AmyRose> I know
<AmyRose> I don't edit config files by hand when I can help it because I'm lazy :P
<sauvin> Oh, you don't have to worry about giving me blatantly bad advice. I tend to think about what I'm doing anyway.
<Dr_willis> draik,  is the card not seen? (in the windows device manager) or is it Just not conigured where it works right?
* intelikey even edits configs for things he doesn't use....
* AmyRose has been a Linux-only user for the last 3 years and likes that she's been able to get lazier and lazier...
<gandhii> whats a good tutorial or info site for setting up smb shares?
<teiwaz> anyone good with gstreamer?
<Dr_willis> gandhii,  read the samba-doc package/books :)
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<draik> Dr_willis: My Computer > right-click Properties > Hardware > Device Manager > Other Devices > Ethernet Controller (Yellow question mark)
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<AmyRose> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AmyRose> darn
* sauvin aborts the xserver config because he doesn't understand all the parameters
<gandhii> thnx
<intelikey> AmyRose heh  i went the other dirrection i guess  started out pointing and clicking.    but yeah.    lazy is me.
<Dr_willis> draik,  i would say check google or the vmware foruims as to what it needs.
<AmyRose> hahaha
<Dr_willis> draik,  could also install the vmwaretools - it MIGHT install some drivers
<DaSkreech> teiwaz: Good?
<AmyRose> intelikey: when I started using Linux, i had to become root and mount my flash drives by hand... Oh boy did I hate that!
<draik> I did
<teiwaz> so, mine is d-e-d dead
<teiwaz> I've wiped the cache
<Dr_willis> AmyRose,  dident know to edit the fstab propery eh :)
<sauvin> Heh... the xorg.conf you told me about, browsing through it, suggests there is precisely one resolution available, just differing depths.
<DaSkreech> teiwaz: what are you using gstreamerwith ?
<teiwaz> uninstalled and re-installed all of the codecs and whatnot
<teiwaz> well
<bionic> has anyone got a virus through linux
<teiwaz> anything that calls it doesn't work
<intelikey> AmyRose heh.   i hate it when things try to automatically mount that i didn't setup to do so...   lol
<AmyRose> bionic: Yes, only in Wine :P
<Dr_willis> bionic,  i cant name ONE virus thats out for linux.
<sauvin> What's the alt-ctrl-whatever to restart X?
<teiwaz> "error initializing: error re-scanning registry, child terminated by signal
<teiwaz> "
<AmyRose> Dr_willis: The problem with USB drives is that they aren't always the same /dev entry--sometimes they were sda, sdb, sdc...
<teiwaz> alt+ctrl backspace
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-backspace kills X dead.
<intelikey> AmyRose we better quit,   i heard that opposites attract ;/
<sauvin> Tried that. I just get a "log out" popup.
<sauvin> Logging out on this machine hangs.
* AmyRose turned off Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Dr_willis> AmyRose,   thats used to be a real annoyance - i agree. Dont seem to be much of a issue these days. :)
<AmyRose> I kept hiting it too much
<AmyRose> Dr_willis: yeah, since HAL detects which /dev file it is
<Dr_willis> good old Hal! :0
* intelikey hates HAL
<Dr_willis> Hal hater! :0
<teiwaz> dascreech? thoughts?
<intelikey> yup
<bionic> are the army of the 12 monkeys really coming ?
<Dr_willis> Friend at work had a U3 (e3?) usb thumbdrive. I plugged it into my linxu box.. and it showed up as 2 devices.. one cdrom (on scd0) and one Usb drive on sda1
<Dr_willis> i found that... interesting...
<teiwaz> dr_ willis, yeah, they have a seperate boot partition type thing
<teiwaz> it's so you can autoload programs
<Dr_willis> Yea. but how did it show up as a Cdrom?
<teiwaz> they have two partitions
<Dr_willis> from what i looked at its loading stuff.. it seemed a big gimicky, :)
<Dr_willis> but why would 1 paritton show up as a cdrom?
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah   that should not happen but using scsi emulation is part of the problem
<Dr_willis> but under windows - it also showed up as a cdrom
<teiwaz> no, it's deliberate
<Dr_willis> one cd + 1 remiveabel device
<teiwaz> they have a seperate small partition that shows as a cd
<sauvin> I am an idiot. I wasn't hitting ctrl-alt-backspace. I was hitting ctrl-alt-delete.
<Dr_willis> thats a nifty trick.. trying to work around any usb lockouts i guess. :)
<teiwaz> yup
<AmyRose> sauvin: lol
<teiwaz> so anyone have any suggestions for gstreamer
<teiwaz> ?
<intelikey> xine
<teiwaz> no
<teiwaz> mine is broken
<intelikey> then ! i
<sauvin> Yup. I was on the Internet before Joe Sixpack ever even heard of it - AOL wasn't even a formal entity then. I was very skilled in tinkering with DOS machines, and even more skilled with 6502-based computers. I am a LEET HAXOR who can't even hit the right damn KEYS.
<bionic> ok
<sauvin> teiwaz, why are you asking about gstreamer?
<teiwaz> I FUBAR'd it
<teiwaz> anything that calls it doesn't work
<Dr_willis> I have several C64s  still.
<ardchoille> teiwaz: xine is much better: sudo apt-get install xine-ui libxine-extracodecs
<teiwaz> I've tried clearing the cache, reinstalling the individual packages, etc
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: You do?! Those were nice.
<draik> Dr_willis: Well, the website is of no help (vmware.com)
<sauvin> mplayer is better even still, for most things. If you need gstreamer for flash plugins, i'd recommend the Adobe plugin instead.
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  yep. :)  theres also a C64-Game-Joystick (for the tv) that has like 30 of the old C64 games.
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  like $20
<ardchoille> o.O
<teiwaz> I'm trying to get stuff like banshee or amarok running
<teiwaz> xine = segmentation fault for me
<intelikey> hmmm have to run.   keep your pinguins cool fellows
<ardchoille> intelikey: take care :)
<draik> Dr_willis: What do I want to be googling anywho? I'm going on "vmware server ethernet controller driver"
<teiwaz> anything involving gstreamer gives "error intializing: error re-scanning registry, child terminated wby signal"
<Dr_willis> draik,  i would search for 'vmware windows xp network card driver'
<Dr_willis> Browse to the AMDPCNET directory to install the drivers for the "Advanced Micro Devices PCNET Family" adapter.
<Dr_willis> is mentioned in a few sites
<Dr_willis> http://www.vmware.com/community/index.jspa
<sauvin> An interesting side effect of the abortive xserver config, though, is that I'm suddenly getting colourful slider bars where they all used to be all of a single colour... kewel!
<AmyRose> uh...
<AmyRose> sauvin: What?
<Dr_willis> The network card is an AMD PCNet Lance card. XP should already have the drivers for it on the install CD
<sauvin> I know. I didn't change anything. Hardware acceleration is still intact. But I'm getting colour sliders now. Strange.
<bionic> what the hell does that program SKIM do
<Dr_willis> some sort of input thang. :)
<Dr_willis> !info skim
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1236 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<sauvin> Isn't that some kind of scheme for making it easier for people working with Oriental languages?
<draik> Dr_willis: Nothing. Seems that I'm alone on this one
<Dr_willis> google for the "Advanced Micro Devices PCNET Famil' drivers then on the amd web site perhaps.
<bionic> if i wanted to i could code linux to be almost the same as windows vista
<hitmanWilly> bionic, but why would you want to?
<bionic> i wouldnt
<bionic> i can call it lindows
<hitmanWilly> bionic, nice try, already taken :)
<bionic> really
<bionic> whats it like
<hitmanWilly> bionic, its what linspire used to be called
<bionic> is it good
<hitmanWilly> bionic, no, especially since they signed a novell-esque deal with MS
<ardchoille> I wouldn't have bowed to them, I'd have kept the name Lindows. M$ doesn't have a copyright on the English language. Screw 'em.
<spartan01_> anyone there that can help me with printer issues?
<ardchoille> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kalorin`> well these acer lcd's seem to be ok
<kalorin`> need to get the prices on some of those samsung 3000:1 contrast ratio deals
<bionic> so windows were going to sue them
<kalorin`> might want to consider returnin these and going to those
<sauvin> What does "number of colourmap cells" mean in X-Server KInfoCenter mean?
<mm_202> Hey guys, is there an easy way to have nfs share mount, but when it becomes unavailable (eg: wireless laptop), it automatically switches to an offline local copy of it?
<ardchoille> bionic: Windows won't sue Linux users.. they'd be cutting their own throat.
<Dr_willis> mm_202,  that may be a bit hard to do.
<mm_202> :/
<Dr_willis> nfs shares mounted, then the server dropping/hanging/ect.. is not good for nfs
<Dr_willis> Its not real resiliant :)
<mm_202> Dr_willis: what happens if you have dir with stuff in it (say the offline files) and you mount on top of it?
<mm_202> lol, yeah, Ive found that out the hard way :)
<Dr_willis> thats possible i guess.
<Dr_willis>  but if the NFS share/server hangs up/network changes// then how is the system to know that..
<Dr_willis> the 'nfs
<Dr_willis> book i got says it thus./.  ' a crashed nfs share is seen as a disk thats REAL REAL REAL slow...' :)
<mm_202> yeah, hmm, well this is basically just for music/movie files, is there something like rsync that would automatically sync up files on your local machine when it detects the network?
<bionic> does anyone know how fix torrents
<bionic> it download slow on my computer
<bionic> but on the other computer in my house it downloads fast
<mm_202> I know I could write some scripts, but just wondering if there are some programs that already do that
<Biovore> bionic: have you outside ports open to your computer...
<bionic> how do i do that
<bionic> its download at 4k
<bionic> i did it in windows
<bionic> and set the port range
<Biovore> bionic: depends on how you setup your network..
<bionic> but still no good
<mm_202> bionic:  fist make sure that you have your ports forwarded correctly
<bionic> its going through a hub
<bionic> so there is no host
<Dr_willis> ktorrent has a upnp plugin thats handy.
<bionic> yeah i do mm
<bionic> where can i get that from
<ardchoille> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 2347 kB, installed size 8852 kB
<bionic> where get that plugin from dr willis
<Dr_willis> its there by default. just enable it
<Dr_willis> IF your router has upnp features.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i backed up a lot of stuff.. and some how - the directory structure got made.. but the actual data files dident get copied over.. wonder how  i did that.
<mm_202> Dr_willis: I guess I'll just write some scripts for my nfs/mount issue. But another issue (or major inconvience) that I have is that I also use a nfs mount to store central files for Kontact.  I have a few computers (and the same laptop) that share it.  Problem is, I take the said laptop on the road and Kontact does not like it at all.  Is there anything better for Kontact, a plugin or something that will store offline copies and sync automatically?
* mm_202 is pretty Im not the first to run into this.
<mm_202> s/Im/sure he
<bionic> the plugin has detected any devices
<bionic> sucks
<Dr_willis> I never use kontact. i rarely do the stuff you are doing..
<Dr_willis> i tend to use the smbfuse to mount/copy/share things onmy lan.
<mm_202> would rsync to worth looking into?
<Dr_willis> rsync and theres another tool.. let me check...
<Dr_willis> unison unison-gtk
<Dr_willis> is a good tool also.
<mm_202> ok, thank you, I will look into it.
<Dr_willis> !find unison
<ubotu> Found: unison, unison-gtk, unison2.9.1, unison2.9.1-gtk
<Dr_willis> hmm
<Dr_willis> !info  unison-gtk
<ubotu> unison-gtk: A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows - GTK interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.16-6ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 805 kB, installed size 2168 kB
<Dr_willis> !info  unison2.9.1-gtk
<ubotu> unison2.9.1-gtk: A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows - GTK interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.1-7 (feisty), package size 749 kB, installed size 2008 kB
<Dr_willis> thats... oddd..
<Dr_willis> some sort of fork/split?
<mm_202> looks like it
<mm_202> I might just try some type of groupware for Kontact and just write some scripts for my music/video stuff.
<DaSkreech> bionic: Microsoft owns the name Lindows
<bionic> Dr_willis that plugin couldnt find and devices
<mm_202> Would anyone here be interested in my results / scripts?
<kalorin`> heh
<kalorin`> glxgears is 3925fps
<DaSkreech> mm_202: I thought you were bribing us with your being bretty :)
<kalorin`> my x700 used to get around 700 :)
<kalorin`> n-sane
<mm_202> bretty?
<DaSkreech> Pretty
<mm_202> lol
<mm_202> DaSkreech: not sure how much of that was a joke, but Im a guy, and a programmer, so not very [bp] retty :P
<DaSkreech> * mm_202 is pretty Im not the first to run into this.
* mm_202 confused.
<DaSkreech> Quoting something you said further up
<mm_202> ahh, sorry, been a long night, got it.
<mm_202> Thanks for clarifying, was a little worried there for a sec :)
* mm_202 still a linux n00b..
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> can anyone help me?
<Biovore> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu> I am going to instal my kubuntu but i have a proble
<ubuntu> problem
<ubuntu> my HDD is separated to 5 parts
<ubuntu> 3 ntfs 1 swap and 1 ext3
<Biovore> err 5 partitions?  some of those have to be "virtual partitions"
<Biovore> ah ok..
<ubuntu> how to install my kubuntu without foramt the ntfs partitions
<ubuntu> foramt*
<ubuntu> format
<Biovore> well do you still want what is in the ext3 and swap.. you could install into thoses again..
<ubuntu> how to set a root file system
<ubuntu> they are blank
<Biovore> You can do that in the installer
<ubuntu> but how
<Biovore> kparted has a option to manualy step your partitions..
<ubuntu> i am now installing the kubuntu
<ubuntu> and when i press next it shows a problem "No root file system is defined"
<Biovore> http://www.biovore.net/Kubuntu_install/slide9.html  <-- thats for dapper, but it should be about the same..
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: You are in the live cd Now?
<ubuntu> yes
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: the screen where you press nect does it have a Manual option ?
<ubuntu> yes i pressed it
<ubuntu> and i am a dialog called "Prepare partitions"
<ubuntu> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ubuntu> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<kalorin`> I'm trying to decide if i like this deal where the non-active windows become transparent
<kalorin`> it's very cool, but a little visually confusing
<bionic> what cheap tricks windows have incorperated into there new software
<underdog5004> kalorin, the only time windows become transparent for me is when I move them...it's nice.
<bionic> i have a microsoft key board
<underdog5004> They make pretty good hardware
<underdog5004> except for those two ethernet cards they came out with a while ago...nightmare!
<bionic> but there software is fucke
<bionic> d
<underdog5004> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bionic> sorry
<kalorin`> well, I mean windows is good at some times
<kalorin`> things
<kalorin`> well, basically, games
<kalorin`> yeah that's about it
<bionic> what does DHT stand for ?
<underdog5004> bionic, in what context?
<bionic> for KTorrent
<DaSkreech> kalorin`: Integration and GUIFIED Management tools
<underdog5004> DHT is just that, a trackerless network
<DaSkreech> Dynamic Hash Table I think
<underdog5004> from http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=10206&sid=c0555b911b67c3e1c8b25978bab45158
<underdog5004> the first hit on google.
<underdog5004> looks like a protocol to me...may be 2 different things...
<underdog5004> DaSkreech, I think we're both right
<bionic> im right
<DaSkreech> Hardly
<Tyro> hey, i'm dowloading a kubuntu Cd right now
<Tyro> do i burn it to a disk and run it
<DaSkreech> Good good
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> you know how to burn an ISO?
<Tyro> i know that you can do it using DVD decrypt
<Tyro> but otherwise no
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<bionic> nero
<DaSkreech> well what burnign software do you have?
<Tyro> Like Sonic something and DVD decrypt
<DaSkreech> Oh..
<DaSkreech> I kinda know sonic
<DaSkreech> >_--
<bionic> nero
<DaSkreech> bionic: He doesn't have Nero
<bionic> nero 7
<Tyro> shhh
<Tyro> ohh i see
<Tyro> were we go
<DaSkreech> bionic: If you aren't going to be helpful please be quiet
<DaSkreech> Tyro: do you have a brn image button in Sonic?
<Tyro> no, it sais upgrade
<Tyro> stupid thing
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> When you click burn image ?
<Tyro> yeah, i don't have the full thing i don't think
<DaSkreech> Ha ha ok
<DaSkreech>  no problem
<Tyro> i reckon i could use DVD decrypt though
<Tyro> i've used it before
<DaSkreech> http://www.deepburner.com/download/DeepBurner1.exe
<DaSkreech> That' a 3 meg file
<DaSkreech>  that should allow you to burn it
<Tyro> meh, doesn't DVD decrypt do it
<Tyro> it has both a iso read and write
<DaSkreech> Don't know
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech>  yeah then
<DaSkreech> Use that
<Tyro> i'll try it first
<Tyro> is kubuntu easier than ubunty for a first time linux user?
<Tyro> ubuntu*
<Tyro> is there any big difference between gnome and KDE
<Tyro> DaSkreech. do you know?
<DaSkreech> Tyro: yes quite a lot
<DaSkreech> Not enough to be worried
<DaSkreech> Tyro: You can install both and decide yourself which one you like
<Tyro> would ubuntu or kubuntu be easier for me to start with
<DaSkreech> Tyro: I may be biased but I think that the #kubuntu channel is more helpful than Ubuntu
<kalorin`> gah 2:08
<DaSkreech> #ubuntu
<Tyro> i chose to download kubuntu first, for some reason
<kalorin`> need to be heading to bed now
<DaSkreech> kalorin`: Tell me about it
<kalorin`> tyro I prefer kde because the interface seems more uniform
<Tyro> oki
<Tyro> does anyone have a screenshot of heir kubuntu set up?
<kalorin`> gnome seemed a bit mroe scattered, certainly it has some really cool things, but they seemed inconsistently implemented to me
<Tyro> their*
<kalorin`> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kalorin`> there you go
<Tyro> COOL!
<kalorin`> www.kde-look.org
<Tyro> has anyone seen the new Aus Notebook
<Tyro> it's really tiny
<Tyro> and i'm thinking of getting it
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Tyro> it's called Eee PC 701
<Tyro> check it out
<Tyro> i'll get a link
<Tyro> for a preview
<kalorin`> wow, I can't believe I'm sitting here looking at these 2 22" widescreens and thinking, you know, I could likely get by with just 1 24"
<kalorin`> 27" would be too crazy
<Tyro> yes, you could
<kalorin`> ?x1600
<kalorin`> hush, just bought them tonight and they have a 30 day return policy
<kalorin`> and I'm already feeling enough buyers remorse
<Tyro> i'll give you my address and you can return them to me
<kalorin`> heh
<Biovore> yeah nvidia works better on linux..
<Tyro> here's the cool notebook http://www.hothardware.com/articles/Hands_on_with_the_ASUS_Eee/?page=1
<Tyro> take a look
<kalorin`> way better I think
<kalorin`> I'm running the nvidia drivers but it just seems better
<Tyro> i have a 7600Gt XD
<kalorin`> I bought and 8600GT tonight
<kalorin`> needed the dual dvi out
<DaSkreech> Well I'm off to bed
<DaSkreech> night
<SRN9> help im in winblows hell
<DaSkreech> SRN9: Apply one Live Cd, Repeat as needed
<SRN9> :P
<DaSkreech> SRN9: plus KDE4 cometh :)
<SRN9> yeah exactly , I have a question has any of you used CEDEGA or CROSSOVER?
<Tyro> are all the bottom takbars on Linux massive
<SRN9> KDE4 is god
<Tyro> i've only used windows and i like that size
<kalorin`> kde3 is pretty nice
<SRN9> no
<kalorin`> tyro I put mine on the left side
<DaSkreech> Tyro: Make them what ever size you want
<SRN9> kde keeps it clean
<SRN9> now as for KDE4 what am I to expect... in comparison to kde3?
<DaSkreech> SRN9: Nothing
<DaSkreech> and everything
<DaSkreech> you'll get somewhere in between
<SRN9> Hmm I see now as fo0r my original question... anyone here use CEDEGA or CROSOVER linux ?
<SRN9> *for
* DaSkreech shrugs
<DaSkreech> SRN9: Oh also keep in mind KDE4 != KDE 4.0
<SRN9> thats right with kde4 new dependencys new bugs to work out. but the KDE team seems good about that issue.
<SRN9> *dependencies
<SRN9> man my spelling today.
<Tyro> DaSkreech can i make it any size, easily
<DaSkreech> SRN9: Though that's not a KDE question so #ubuntu may help as well
<DaSkreech> Tyro: yes
<Tyro> cool
<Tyro> i'm loving linux allready
<underdog5004> we just about all do, ha ha
<Tyro> oh, if you like it, i'm not gonna like it.
<Tyro> haha
<SRN9> well anyways... I will be back later... thanks for the help as allways.
<bobc> the network throughput of one of my systems dropped to just a few hundred Kbps out, but is still 100Mbps in. any ideas why this would suddenly occur?
<sille> need hlp pls.  database locked on me after crash. help to unlock. thx.
<underdog5004> bobc, you're tubes are clogged with poker chips and horses
<underdog5004> s/you're/your
<bobc> underdog5004: of course! why didn't I think of that?
<underdog5004> lol, ted stevens ftw
<underdog5004> off topic, sorry
<bobc> but that wouldn't explain why it was only in one direction?
<underdog5004> check to make sure that no other box is uploading a crap-load of data...
<bobc> this has been going on for several days
<underdog5004> bobc, hmmm...do you have any kind of network monitor?
<underdog5004> !iftop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iftop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !find iftop
<ubotu> Found: iftop
<underdog5004> InterFace TOP
<bobc> never heard of iftop
<underdog5004> it's like top for network interfaces.
<sille> pls someone help w terminal (dos) command to unlock my database (packing system).  system must have crashed??
<morph_> hello all
<underdog5004> sille, you need to tell us what database program you're using. You may also want to move to the irc channel that's specifically for your language.
<underdog5004> hey, morph_
<morph_> waiting for kde 4
<underdog5004> the beta is out...I'm just waiting it out, though
<morph_> yeah dont wanna mess with beta anymore
<underdog5004> only beta software I use is beryl
<morph_> yeah beryl and kiba dock for me
<morph_> kiba is a bit tricky though
<underdog5004> I use AWN
<underdog5004> it's nice...not as rich, though.
<morph_> causes a few problems with beryl
<morph_> havent used awn or seen it
<underdog5004> avant window manager
<underdog5004> you need to have some kind of composite manager installed...
<underdog5004> the one that comes with beryl is fine.
<sille> language is English.  I am talking specifically re: cannot uninstal apps in kubuntu as error message indicated that "another app is using the packaging database and changes will not be saved.  Had this issue before and someone provided commands to unlock the system database.
<underdog5004> what database program are you using?
<sille> not a database program
<sille> talking about kubuntus core database.
<underdog5004> sille, ok. the apt-get database?
<sille> yes.  :}
<morph_> gonna try awn
<underdog5004> !apt-lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<underdog5004> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> h/o
<sille> don't want to lock... hoping to unlock... will search some more.
<underdog5004> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/yoper-linux-help/18223-apt-get-problem.html
<morph_> oooh
<morph_> avan looks nice
<underdog5004> yup
<Tyro> when i have a Kubuntu CD, do i have to boot from the CD, or can i run the CD one windows is booted
<morph_> kiba was too much for my card
<underdog5004> boot from the cd
<underdog5004> morph_, bummer
<Tyro> so i have to configure my system to boot from CD before HDD
<underdog5004> yep
<morph_> had kiba running without physics
<Tyro> cool
<Tyro> thx
<underdog5004> np
<morph_> brb
<underdog5004> k
<Tyro> underdog5004 when i asked whether to boot from CD, i meant if i'm using it as a Live CD
<Tyro> just checking if you understood me
<underdog5004> Tyro, yeah, you need to boot from the cd, from the LiveCD
<Tyro> cool, even if i'm just testing it
<Tyro> not installing
<underdog5004> have fun with it
<underdog5004> it'll be a little slow
<Tyro> ok
<Tyro> i'm gonna try Kubuntu, i might be using it on my new computer
<underdog5004> neat
<morph_> kubuntu is great
<morph_> easy to use
<Tyro> i'm thinking of getting a new asus 7" laptop
<Tyro> and i thought it could be neat, it comes with xandros
<Tyro> and xandros doesn't support wine
<underdog5004> lol, 7" ?
<Tyro> yep
<underdog5004> crazy small
<Tyro> price is gonna be like $199 USD
<morph_> cpu?
<Tyro> coolest thing ever
<Tyro> http://www.hothardware.com/articles/Hands_on_with_the_ASUS_Eee/?page=1
<Tyro> check it out
<Tyro> 900MHz
<Tyro> no powerhouse
<Tyro> but it's sweet
<underdog5004> more than enough for kubuntu
<underdog5004> you may want to try xubuntu or plain ubuntu
<Tyro> i'm sure
<Tyro> why's that
<morph_> yeah should be fun to play with
<underdog5004> Tyro, the desktop will be a bit snappier
<underdog5004> just less eyecandy
<Tyro> it won't be fun, it will be MAS!
<Tyro> what do you mean underdog5004
<Tyro> snappier?
<underdog5004> Tyro, when you open windows, or move them, or resize them, it will all happen faster
<Tyro> you mean from live cd?
<Tyro> or from xubuntu
<morph_> <underdog5004> did you get preferences working on AWN
<underdog5004> Tyro, no, when you install kubuntu onto the hard drive, it will be slower than if you'd installed xubuntu
<underdog5004> morph_, yep
<morph_> how just got it and it doesnt work
<xevious> where are user's X display settings stored? (different users can have different screen resolutions) -- the issue i'm having is that my login screen and desktop are different resolutions and refresh rates. my xorg.conf only has the modelines that I want to use listed, and screen section only lists the resolutions i want available to X
<morph_> only has the taskbar working
<underdog5004> morph_, it just worked...
<morph_> wierd for me
<underdog5004> right-click on the bar and select preferences
<underdog5004> xevious, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tyro> so, xubuntu is better than kubuntu?
<underdog5004> Tyro, it requires less resources, less RAM, less cpu power, etc
<Tyro> ok, what's the main difference?
<xevious> underdog5004: that's apparently only where the system looks to set the login screen's resolution/refresh. users can then choose their own, and for some reason my system differs. i want to check whatever file my user's account has its X display settings in
<underdog5004> If you install kubuntu, there will be a lot of eyecandy (nice looking things, like neato themes, and stuff), but it will run slower than if you run xubuntu, which tends to be lighter, and simpler (read: less features)
<underdog5004> xevious, sorry, I don't know
<xevious> oh well
<Tyro> ok
<Tyro> i'll go check it out
<underdog5004> k
<underdog5004> I'm going to go watch a movie...good night, all
<Tyro> but surely it's not that bad with kubuntu
<underdog5004> no, it's not
<Tyro> i'll trey kubuntu first
<underdog5004> I had kubuntu installed on a 933Mhz box with 512Mb RAM...it was fine
<Tyro> try*
<underdog5004> bye
<Tyro> awesome
<Tyro> cye
<jack> Does anyone have experience with Kubuntu accessing NTFS drives
<morph_> oh yeah I had a question to,  is there a good proggy for converting video to different formats?
<ardchoille> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 176 kB, installed size 620 kB
<bionic> why does my refresh so crap
<Tyro> as if it is 176Kb?
<bionic> my do i have such a crap refresh rate
<sille> Anyone know the terminal string to unlock the system package manager database...  or how to close down processes that could be causing this lock?  to have already skimmed ubuntu factoids.
<os2mac> Is Launchpad down?
<bionic> what does katapault do
<jack> It is a quick lauch system for starting programs and finding things on your machine
<bionic> whats the meaning of life
<acecase> hello
<acecase> bionic: the answer to your question is of course 42
<sille> Thank you all for your assist with my earlier issue.  I was able to resolve on own.
<acecase> grats sille
<acecase> how would I go about installing the nvidia drivers from the command line? I didn't install any video driver support into my kernel so I can't use the menu
<jai> hi
<bionic> hi
<jai> can someone help me with a menubar
<acecase> everything that I can find shows to go System -> Administration -> Restricted Device Manager etc etc
<morph_> back
<acecase> wb
<bionic> back
<morph_> thanx
<vzduch> acecase: ?  did you build your own kernel?
<morph_> wow looking at the asus lappy
<acecase> vzduch: yes
<morph_> good deal to leave at home running orb
<jai> when personalizer came up.. kinda chose mac look.. which gave me a bar on top.. for the menus.. but now i ran kpersonlizer made it kde.. but i still have that menu on top
<vzduch> what for?
<acecase> vzduch: because I like to :)
<jai> i removed from applet the menubar.. but now its floating up there.. mocking me
<acecase> vzduch: I don't like the module bloat
<jai> i want to get rid of that panel on top
<acecase> my favorite way to install is to use ubuntu-server then compile a clean kernel and now that i'm using X I install kubuntu-desktop
<jai> the remove panel isnt accessible
<bionic> acecase you are good
<morph_> wish they wold make orb for linux already
<acecase> bionic: thank you but obviously not good enough since I'm asking how to install the nvid drivers :)
<jai> anyone know how to fix this?
<acecase> most of my experience with linux has been through a shell in a server invironment
<acecase> and the apt package manager is kinda new to me as well. I have mostly dealt with portage
<acecase> I know I'm asking for it but.. I have never believed linux to be a suitable desktop OS before now
<bionic> why dont you stick to you're terminal
<Guilty_as_Sin> so now you'll be sudo apt-get'n what you once were emerging
<acecase> because I'm putting linux on my laptop :)
<acecase> Guilty_as_Sin: I wish it was that simple
<Guilty_as_Sin> lol
<acecase> if i did compile nvidia support into my kernel would it conflict with the binary drivers?
<bionic> yes
<acecase> thanks
<vzduch> what exactly prevents you from using the cmdline on your laptop?
<acecase> nothing
<acecase> I can't use the menu
<vzduch> so use it!  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<acecase> I don't have Xserver working because I don't have vid support built into this kernel
<acecase> that all it takes? I don't have to enable restricted?
<vzduch> (though I don't know if the binary drivers will work w/ a self-built kernel that is newer than the one that ships w/ *buntu
<bionic> re install linux
<vzduch> well, the prebuilt kernel also has a pkg linux-restricted-modules
<acecase> vzduch: that's a good point. didn't consider that
<codex> hi everyone, iam having some problems with "adept" package manager. i keep getting an error saying another process is using the package manager database. can anybody help me ?
<acecase> I may just have to manualy install them but then I lose the functionality of apt updates
<vzduch> !aptfix | codex
<ubotu> codex: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<acecase> codex: do you have another package manager running? including apt-get
<codex> no
<vzduch> then try the above
<acecase> sorry. vzduch will show you the way :) aptfix
<codex> hey thank it working now
<bionic> what cool commands can i put in Konsole
<acecase> bionic: try this...   rm -fr /   (Just KIdding) (dont)
<bionic> what does that do
<combo> - how to make my NTFS partitions writeable ??
<egon_> hello :) How can i change in init 3_
<vzduch> !ntfs-3g | combo
<ubotu> combo: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<egon_> ?
<acecase> it will remove anything that you have permision to remove
<combo> vzduch: thx :)
<vzduch> egon_: by typing 'sudo init 3' in a terminal.. but it will be of exactly no use as runlevels 2, 3, 4, and 5 are the same in *buntu
<bionic> hey
<egon_> if i tipp it in the konsole npothing will happen+
<bionic> all i have to do to set up video driver is to go to system setting and choose nvidia yeah ?
<bionic> or do i have to download something
<egon_> nothing happen ...
<vzduch> bionic: what do you think the package manager gets the driver from? :D
<vzduch> egon_: that's what I told you.. what do you want to happen?
<Tyro> hey, a  question for all linux users
<egon_> i want to install my VGA Driver for Nvidia 7300 go
<Tyro> is the nuber 1 and 2 on the bottom taskbar 2 separate desktops
<vzduch> egon_: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx', or, if it supports your card, 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new'
<Tyro> c'mon someone must know
<Tyro> AHHHHHHHHH!
<Tyro> help plz
<egon_> hehe lol this drivers wont support my card xD
<vzduch> Tyro: all it takes to find that out is switch to either one and start a program in each :)
<Tyro> he number 1 and 2 on the bottom talk bar of kububtu, is that 2 desktops
<Tyro> yeah, i don't have it yet though
<Tyro> i'm downloading kubuntu right now vzduch
<Tyro> that's why i ask
<Tyro> so i'm gathering from your answer that it is 2 desktops
<Tyro> yes?
<vzduch> you can also configure the control bar to either show all running programs (default) or only those on the virtual desktop you're currently on
<Tyro> ok, so htey are 2 virtual desktops?
<vzduch> and you can have as many virtual desktops as you wish.. I have 4, as that is customary in other distros
<Tyro> what do you mean customary
<egon_> if i want to install the driver with : " sudo sh ...... " the Driver told me that i have to exit the x-server... if i do this the Driver told me i have to go init 3 BUT HOW?
<egon_> can noone helpme?
<Tyro> vzduch, what do you mean by "customary"
<vzduch> Tyro: most KDE distros I used before (Mandrake, Mepis, Kanotix, SUSE) had 4 virtual desktops by default
<egon_> i want to install my VGA Driver for Nvidia 7300 go can soone help me?
<Tyro> ok
<Tyro> why do you need 4?
<Tyro> i've only eve needed 1
<Tyro> haha
<Tyro> 2 sounds handy
<vzduch> egon_: it says 'init 3' because most distros start in runlevel 5 by default, and runlevel 3 is different in that it doesn't start the X server automatically.. in *buntu the default runlevel is 2 and runlevels 2 to 5 are the same
<vzduch> egon_: so you need to stop the X server  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<bionic> 1 is the go
<egon_> and then
<vzduch> then run the script
<codex> hello, i have a question, can you 'Create a new virtual machine' in vmplayer ?
<egon_> ahhh ok i try thx :)
<vzduch> when you're done you need to reboot
<Tyro> does kubuntu come standard with several themes
<Tyro> ?
<Tyro> or just one
<codex> or can anyone point me to a tutorial where i could learn how to use vmplayer ?
<Tyro> vzduch does kubuntu have more than one theme as default
<vzduch> I'm not too much into themes, but there are a handful.. it's always possible to add themes
<Tyro> yeha, i know that
<vzduch> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Tyro> cool, so there are a few
<Tyro> yeah, i've seen those
<Tyro> what do you mean your not into themes
<vzduch> I customized the default theme a little bit, and that's it :)
<Tyro> ok
* vzduch is listening to a house music megamix from 1992 :)
<Tyro> 95% deownlaod of Kubuntu Cd
<Tyro> what's the default look leik
<egon_> ok that will work ut when i accept the EULA he said he cant find a kernel -.-
<egon_> my Kernel is the 2.6.22.9
<egon_> my Kernel is the 2.6.22-9
<vzduch> sounds like Gutsy
<vzduch> !gutsy | egon_
<ubotu> egon_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<egon_> yes i know
<egon_> cant i install the driver with this kernel? OO
* vzduch has no idea
<vzduch> as a hint: did you install linux-source and linux-headers?
<egon_> ahhh the source kernel was not istalled
<ss> Hi folks I am using kubuntu 7.04 want to configure socks proxy settings in KDE but not know where to provide these settings i.e. 172.16.18.1:1080 It was simple in Windows and gnome but KDE is irritating me pllz help
<Tyro> what's a CD called for Ubuntu when you run it straight of the CD and don't install it
<Tyro> i've forgotten the term
<Tyro> Live CD
<Tyro> that's the one
<bionic> does anyone know any good linux games
<bionic> a iso
<bionic> live cd
<pingbat> ok guys, how do i add fluxbox to my kubuntu install???
<Tyro> sure
<pingbat> or should i go to #fluxbox
<Tyro> plenty of freeware
<Tyro> i have a website for windows freeware, most should have a linux intaller
<vzduch> pingbat: 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox'?
<Tyro> Http://grandfiles.com
<Tyro> try it
<pingbat> really?!
<pingbat> which repo is it in?
<ss> it seems nothing for me here
<ss> ok thnx folks
<vzduch> Tyro: you don't need Linux installers for most software, the repo has 16,000+ pkgs
<pingbat> is it official?
<vzduch> *the repos have
<Tyro> repo?
<pingbat> repository
<vzduch> !repos | Tyro
<ubotu> Tyro: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tyro> ok?
<Tyro> i don't understand, but still
<Tyro> i'm gonna make a Live Cd now
<vzduch> Tyro: where do you think the apt-get command or Adept Manager get the software from?
<vzduch> Tyro: you mean burn..
<vzduch> or were you about to roll your own?
<Tyro> yes i do
<Tyro> i meant burn
<egon_> lol after i try it agian the driver told me : " No precomplied kernel interface was found to match your kernel " -.-
<egon_> wath doesn this mean?
<vzduch> it means what it says
<vzduch> that's what you need the kernel source for.. if there is no prebuilt module for your kernel the installer will (try to) build one
<egon_> i have installed the kernel source
<egon_> no idea?
<Tyro> has anyone used DVD Decrypter for burning a Live CD
<trekdanne> egon_: any progress?
<egon_> when i want to install my VGA Driver for Nvidia 7300 go it told me : No Precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel
<egon_> no -.-
<pag> egon_, are you installing from repos or the nvidia site?
<egon_> nvidia site ... the drivers from repo wont support my card
<egon_> i have open a trade on a forum may they can help
<adrienne> i thinking about doing virtualization, can anyone tell me what option are there for me to try ?
<trekdanne> virtualization = Virtual Private Server ??
<adrienne> yes Virtual Private Server
<trekdanne> hmm have not played with that for years
<adrienne> i heard about xen, is it any good
<adrienne> i have a intel dual-core processor 1.8 and 1G memory
<trekdanne> hmm xen, heard about it but never tried it unfortunately
<adrienne> ok thanks
<trekdanne> if IRCC there is/was some scary kernel patches for VPS
<trekdanne> but maybe that's not what you have in mind
<adrienne> no
<Tyro> hey, i just burned a live CD for kubuntu, and when i try to run or install it. It sais that TTy is turned off
<Tyro> what is tty?
<trekdanne> hmm Bochs is kinda cool, but not as fast as VMware, naturally
<Tyro> Help PLz
<AgreSor> Hello, is there any app who allows to make video of your desktop.. like screenshot .. but just that can make video not picture of desktop.. any know that... ?
<trekdanne> Tyro: it is short form for "teletypewriter", however I don't know if that's to any help to you
<Tyro> i don't think the definition is that help full no
<Tyro> but if you know how to fix it that would help
<bionic> why do they call them 56k modems
<bionic> when they dont download at 56k
<AgreSor> Hello, is there any app who allows to make video of your desktop.. like screenshot .. but just that can make video not picture of desktop.. any know that... ?
<[tUd] Pensacola> AgreSor: istanbul might do the job
<AgreSor> thank you verry mutch
<vzduch> egon_: if that announcement is the only problem you have, then you don't have a problem
<Tyro> hey vzdutch
<trekdanne> Tyro: you think you could tell us some more of the output
<Tyro> do you know anything about tty being tuned off vzduch
<Tyro> what do you mean bu output
<Tyro> sry about all the typo's
<egon_> vzduch_: wath do you mean now?
<Tyro> trekdanne, what do you mean by output
<trekdanne> don't worry. Where do you get the error message. In the console?
<Tyro> ii'll tell you what happens
<trekdanne> yes please do
<vzduch> egon_: I told you, it means what it says
<vzduch> the installer checked w/ the archives at nvidia.com and found no kernel module it could download that would run on your kernel
<Tyro> i get to the Kubunty screen, and select "start or install kubuntu" it then loads up a few things over the top of the screen. a few seconds later it goes to a black screen that sais something like "access denied tty is turned off"
<egon_> yes but wath i have to do now?
<trekdanne> Tyro: have you tried scanning the CD for errors?
<Tyro> it gives the ssame message
<Tyro> tty is turned off
<egon_> vzduch: wath i have to do now?
<vzduch> continue
<Tyro> i tired "check cd for defects"
<egon_> lol
<Tyro> and got the same message
<vzduch> Tyro: if you tired, you better go to bed :D
<egon_> wehen i said download it he hold me taht he cant download and the install cancel
<Tyro> na, it's only 7:06Pm
<egon_> he cant found a kernel on the server
<Tyro> tried*
<Tyro> any ideas fellows
<vzduch> never heard of the installer aborting on download error.. normally it would continue and try to build a module
<trekdanne> Tyro: what hardware do you have?
<Tyro> so any idea how to turn tty on
<Tyro> what do you want to know
<egon_> he said he cant find a kernel on the nvidia server
<Tyro> HDD and CPU, RAM?
<Tyro> specific
<vzduch> Tyro: did you check the MD5 sum before burning
<vzduch> ?
<Tyro> ehhh, MD5?
<Tyro> what is MD5
<trekdanne> Tyro: is a way to check the downloaded file for defects
<Tyro> how do i do that>
<Tyro> ?
<server_> hi any one now how to setup domain on kubuntu
<egon_> vzduch: Wath i have to do now??
<trekdanne> what os are you using to burn the CD?
<Tyro> Windows Xp
<Tyro> i burned it on to a  DVD does that mean anythig?
<trekdanne> probably, no
<server_> you burning the iso of ubuntu
<Tyro> Kubuntu
<egon_> VZDUCH??????????????????????????????????????????
<server_> mine working fine i burned it whit nero
<Tyro> i could try nero, is it free?
<trekdanne> hmm
<trekdanne> it doesnt matter if your download is corrupt though
<vzduch> Tyro: install md5sum (search for it on the 'net, there is a Winblows binary), open a command prompt, go to the dir where you saved the ISO, from there run 'md5sum kubuntu(whatever).iso'.. if the 32-digit number that comes up matches the one on the server (there is a .md5 file for the iso or a text file named MD5SUMS), it downloaded w/o errors
<server_> nero not free but you can download it of torrents
<egon_> wath do i have to do now?
<egon_> helo
<egon_> help
<pag> !patience | egon_
<ubotu> egon_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tyro> i get md5sum, open it and it closes straight away
<pag> egon_, which kernel are you using?  ( uname -r )
<egon_> 2.6.22-9
<pag> umm dapper?
<egon_> no
<Tyro> do i have to put it in a certain dir
<egon_> gutsy
<trekdanne> Tyro: you need to run it from the console (it's a console app)
<Tyro> man
<pag> egon_, try if  sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-$(uname -r)   do any good
<Tyro> i wish i know how to do this stuff
<trekdanne> Start->Run "cmd"
<server_> does any one noes to setup a domain server on kubuntu
<trekdanne> then type "cd <dir where you got md5sum and the kubuntu iso-file>"
<Tyro> i have them on my desktop
<trekdanne> make a folder "kubuntu"
<Tyro> ok
<trekdanne> and put md5sum.exe and the iso there
<Tyro> yeah
<trekdanne> ok then enter in the console window:
<Tyro> yes
<trekdanne> cd "C:\Document and Settings\Your Username\Desktop\Kubuntu"
<trekdanne> did you get any error message?
<laervian> hi everyone
<Tyro> well it said that documents wasn't a recognized something, let me try again
<laervian> the new nvidia driver will not unload, preventing my laptop from going into suspend
<laervian> does anyone know of a solution?
<trekdanne> Tyro: you can rightclick on the folder and paste the path to the directory also. maybe that's a better way
<Tyro> 'C:\Documents' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<Tyro> operable program or batch file.
<Tyro> that's all i get
<vzduch> Tyro: path w/ blanks  set it in ""
<Tyro> '"C:\Documents and Settings\ARNHEM\Desktop\kubuntu"' is not recognized as an int
<Tyro> ernal or external command,
<Tyro> operable program or batch file.
<vzduch> and as the cmd prompt usually opens up in My Documents, it should suffice to 'cd Desktop'
<vzduch> the 'kubuntu' part is too much if you didn't create a directory
<Tyro> i have a folder called kubuntu on my desktop
<trekdanne> vzduck: are you sure?  i'm kinda windows-n00b
<trekdanne> ah
<trekdanne> i think you forgot the cd
<trekdanne> cd "C:\Documents and Settings\ARNHEM\Desktop\kubuntu"
<vzduch> trekdanne: I am a convert, my Winblows knowledge is profound enough for something like this ;)
<vzduch> even though I don't use Win any more at home
<Tyro> ok now my thing is in the directory
<trekdanne> ok good
<Tyro> looks like this "C:\Documents and Settings\ARNHEM\Desktop\kubuntu>"
<trekdanne> now type: md5sum *.iso
<Tyro> space between the same of the iso?
<vzduch> ?
<Tyro> something is happening
<trekdanne> hmm, it should take a few moments
<Tyro> there we go
<Tyro> 1ad3c003dbcbe27b3265da23b886d047 *kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Tyro> what do i do with this
<vzduch> compare w/ the one on the server you downloaded the iso from
<egon_> it suck! i have install Nvidia-new-kernel-source and Nvidia-kernel-common and it wont work -.-
<Tyro> here? http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<vzduch> egon_: you're using beta software, so don't expect things to work flawlessly
<egon_> i know but the kernel is stabel and the driver to so it have to work!!!
<Tyro> where does it say http://ubuntu-releases.optus.net/kubuntu/feisty/
<egon_> too
<vzduch> 1ad3c003dbcbe27b3265da23b886d047  /media/storage1/software/no-budget/Linux-ISO/Ubuntu/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Tyro> what?
<vzduch> that's the MD5 of my local Kubuntu iso
<Tyro> ok
<vzduch> which is known to work
<Tyro> i'll compare
<Tyro> the same
<Tyro> apart from that long bit afterwards
<vzduch> so it's not a faulty download
<Tyro> ok
<Tyro> that's a relief
<Tyro> 700mb is quite a download
<vzduch> well.. it's a 16-minute wait here
<Tyro> takes 16 minutes to download for you?
<vzduch> yep
<Tyro> ha, mine took like 5 hours
<bionic> mine only took 20
<Tyro> haha
<bionic> minutes
<Tyro> i'm only on 512KB/s
<vzduch> and if I were still at university I could get it in like 70 seconds
<bionic> should take your 5 hours
<trekdanne> however the burning-process may have failed, right vzduch?
<Tyro> so try nero?
<vzduch> trekdanne: it may, yes
<Tyro> anyone got a hyperlink
<bionic> how do i know if my nvidia drivers are working for my gforce 6600 GT
<trekdanne> http://thepiratebay.org lol
<vzduch> rofl
<Tyro> really?
<Tyro> don't reckon
<Tyro> what do you guys use
<bionic> www.torrentspy.com
<vzduch> on Winblows I don't have a CD burning application
<Tyro> well, what could i use on windows
<pag> !piracy
<Tyro> surely someone has used something
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<vzduch> cdburnerxp
<pag> bionic, I have 6600 (not sure if it's GT) and drivers work just fine :)
<Tyro> ha, i haave that software on my website
<trekdanne> 0_o don't ban me please
<vzduch> pag: that was a joke
<egon_> pag: it wont work how can i test if i have install the source?
<Tyro> i doubt he will
<pag> egon_, apt-cache policy package
<egon_> pag: and the code to tipp it in the konsole?
<Tyro> ok i'm getting CDBurnXP which is totally legal and free right now
<pag> egon_, apt-cache policy nvidia-kernel-$(uname -r)  maybe?
<trekdanne> bionic: you mean something like "glxinfo | grep rendering" to check if X has loaded the right driver?
<Tyro> 1 minute remaining
<egon_> pag: cant finde nvidia-kernel-2.6.22-9
<egon_> pag: so wath i have to install
<egon_> pag: cant finde nvidia-kernel-2.6.22-9-generic
<bionic> where do i get glxinfo from
<Tyro> has anyone ever used launchy on winblows
<trekdanne> bionic: type it in the console
<Tyro> it's cool
<pag> egon_, different kernel :-/  looks like there's no packages for thet kernel version... I'd suggest you ask in #ubuntu+1  they should know something about gutsy
<kaminix2> Any ideas as to why SKIM won't work with QT4 apps?
<trekdanne> bionic: if it says "direct rendering: Yes" it should work fine
<Tyro> is it normal to get an error when you try to burn
<pag> Tyro, no?
<Kamijo> I'm running gutsy on my new dell D830 and it works fine...
<trekdanne> however the mindset of windows programmers have never been fully understood
<Tyro> Writing Errer: (3) Error growing last DVD session. The Table Of Content is unrecoverable (1037) Error Sense Data: SENSE KEY: 3 ASC: 57 ASCq: 0
<Tyro> any clues?
<fwaokda> im getting this error and am wondering if anyone can help... http://pastebin.com/m18945558
<x89x> can anyone help me ? i have problems with desltop effects
<yonahw-work> i am new to linux, been using centos and would like to mirgrate to kubuntu. can anyone point me to info on what is entailed?
<Tyro> Ok i think i might be able to get it working
<Kamijo> yonahw; what computer do you have? Is it a realy new one?
<Tyro> i'm usinga  normal CD R
<yonahw-work> Kamijo: its pretty new
<pag> fwaokda, if the ps3-kboot isn't importat, I'd suggest you remove it  ( sudo dpkg -r ps3-kboot )
<pag> x89x, #ubuntu-effects might be a better place to seek help
<yonahw-work> Kamijo: about 6 months old
<Kamijo> oki... I just got me a Dell D830 and hade a realy hard time to make Kubuntu work on it.
<x89x> pag : i get an error saying Desktop effects cannot be enabled
<yonahw-work> Kamijo: why was it so hard?
<bionic> so why do you guys prefer kubuntu over ubuntu
<Kamijo> yonahw: some of the drivers needed was not found in ubuntu 7.04
<pag> x89x, sorry, I don't know anything about those. You should really try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<x89x> noone replies there pag
<x89x> is there a channel for open chrome pag ?
<pag> bionic, because of KDE - it's pretty much the only difference :)
<Dragnslcr> bionic- considering the only difference is the desktop environment that's enabled by default, I would guess it's because people like KDE more than Gnome
<bionic> oh yeah thats why i download it
<bionic> someone told me Gnome is crap
<pag> x89x, I have no idea. sorry.
<bionic> ahah that reminds me
<bionic> whats wrong with gnome
<kaminix2> bionic: It's not crap. Neither KDE nor Gnome is crap. In
<Kamijo> yonahw: Im the kind of guy who doesn't like to compile stuff. I perfere precompiled packages. It makes the system easier to keep updated
<Tyro> i'll see if i can get kubuntu to work now
<Tyro> BBS
<Dragnslcr> Whoever told you Gnome is crap probably doesn't know much about it
<kaminix2> bionic: It's a matter of preference.
<bionic> said that couldnt stand it
<Dragnslcr> What he said
<yonahw-work> Kamijo: i dont mind compiling and am fairly confident i can get kubuntu up and running with proper drivers
<x89x> how do i install 3d openchrome drivers anyone !
<yonahw-work> Kamijo: what I am really trying to find out if i can avoid reformatting and can just say uninstall centos and install kubuntu
<bionic> they need to automate linux is a bit better
<yonahw-work> Kamijo: or whatever the "best" way to do it would be
<Kamijo> yonahw: well that might be harder. I'd reformat if I w
<Kamijo> were about to change dist
<kaminix2> bionic: It's already more automated than Windows in many aspects, imo.
<bionic> why do so many come in here with problems setting it up then
<Dragnslcr> Linux doesn't need to be automated better, companies need to start supporting it
<bionic> and sometimes u have to manually mount drives
<fwaokda> is there a good site to learn about changing/customizing my desktop look?
<trekdanne> that's more of a design question
<Dragnslcr> Broadcom is probably the source of over 50% of the hardware issues in Linux
<Kamijo> yonahw: it then depends on how you have partioned your drives
<bionic> fwaokda: www.meatspin.com
<fwaokda> right...
<bionic> what ?
<yonahw-work> Kamijo: how so?
<fwaokda> idk if you like the site thats fine with me.... homo.
<Kamijo> I always use /home for a separate partion so I may save my own stuff and can reformat / without loosing any important
<kaminix2> bionic: I said in some aspects. And as trekdanne, much of the so called problems is a matter of system design. Also, do not pretend people sitting with Windows do not have problems at times....
<yonahw-work> Kamijo: hmm never thought of doing that
<yonahw-work> Kamijo: i guess when it comes down to it, would not be that difficult to backup and reformat the partition centos is on
<yonahw-work> Kamijo: i was just kind of hoping to avoid that
<Kamijo> yonahw-work: It sometimes saves you a lot of time because you'll have all you personal settings left on your homefolder
<x89x> can anyone tell me what sudo modprobe via
<x89x> Run depmod
<x89x> sudo depmod -ae
<x89x> means ?
<Kamijo> yonahw-work: I think it's better to install on clean partions...
<Hobbsee> x89x: man modprobe
<yonahw-work> Kamijo: you have me convinced, thanks for the help
<kaminix2> "X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)  9.3% 75 0" <--- mplayer on a HD movie file. Any ideas how I can tweak it or something to use less resources? Maybe pre-process it on some way?
<x89x> but it give no output hobbsee
<x89x> in the terminal
<Kamijo> yonahw-work: I'm glad to be able to help you
<Hobbsee> x89x: does here....
<x89x> what output does it give hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> x89x: that's not supposed to give output.  it only gives an output if it's an error
<x89x> ok
* Hobbsee thought you meant "man modprobe' not giving output
<Tyro> ok i'm back
<Tyro> it didn't work
<x89x> Hobbsee : how do i test if my 3D acclerator is working ?
<trekdanne> Tyro: same error?
<trekdanne> x89x: "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<Tyro> no, i think i know what the problem is now
<Tyro> i accidentally made it a non bootable disk
<Tyro> so i have to try again
<Tyro> what emul;ation type should i use trekdanne
<Tyro> emulation*
<trekdanne> Tyro: emulation?
<Tyro> it's an option in CDBurnerXP
<trekdanne> hmm actually I have no idea
<Tyro> no emulation?
<x89x> trekdanne : it says direct rendering: Yes but the screen stricks like hell !
<trekdanne> however I never heard of making non-bootable CDs
<pag> !changethemes | fwaokda
<ubotu> fwaokda: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<fwaokda> thanks
<Tyro> it was default
<server_> re download kubuntu iso from www.ubuntu.com
<x89x> trekdanne : only for a second but
<Tyro> i had to set it as bootable
<fwaokda> when i type su and put in the only password i've given the machine it says auth failure
<x89x> trekdanne : i cant even view a screen saver !
<pag> !root | fwaokda
<ubotu> fwaokda: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Tyro> i don't need to re download
<trekdanne> x89x: hmm some problem with your resolution
<trekdanne> yea Tyro is right, his md5sum checks out fine
<x89x> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 3230 (rev 01)
<Tyro> my burn is allmost complete
<Tyro> i'll come back in a few minutes once it is
<trekdanne> ok
<bionic> what does that rending command do ?
<Tyro> stay right where you are
<x89x> trekdanne : whats the problem ? my drivers ?
<trekdanne> x89x: hmm i'm unsure maybe your drivers
<x89x> trekdanne : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<x89x> i followed that
<server_> Does any one noes how to setup a domain logging server for ubuntu
<Cannoli> hey guys
<Kamijo> any one here who runs Gutsy here? I have problems with OpenOffice. When I tries to start it the only things that happens is that the splash screen shows up. Nothing else :(
<kaminix2> Kamijo: #ubuntu+1 ?
<pag> Kamijo, try #ubuntu+1
<trekdanne> x89x: im unfortunately totally unfamilar with anything except nvidias drivers :(
<pag> hello Cannoli :)
<bionic> hey tekdanne
<Kamijo> Thanks
<bionic> i got a gforce 6600 GT what package do i have to download
<x89x> trekdanne : ok. thanks for teying to help :)
<Cannoli> im installing kubuntu (first time using linux giggidy) and while its installing, i wanna play some music
<Cannoli> but i cant find my .mp3 fiels
<Cannoli> files*
<trekdanne> bionic: nvidia-glx should do it i think
<Cannoli> they were on my D: drive
<x89x> trekdanne : maybe someonle else will come up. btw, i'm trying since almost a weel !
<Riddell> Kamijo: it's a known problem, you can get round it by downgrading gtk, or using koffice
<Cannoli> but i dont know how to access that
<pag> Cannoli, two reasons: a) harddrives aren't mounted in installation (they will be as soon as you reboot to your installation)  b) no mp3codecs by default
<Cannoli> ic
<Cannoli> now how can i find that folder in general
<ksivaji> how to run a php script  do i need separate interpreter for this?
<Cannoli> like in windows id use like my compuyer
<Cannoli> is there anything like that in kubuntu?
<bionic> trekdanne thats what i downloaded
<ubuntu_> guys, i almost died here trying to install BERYL on feisty. i installed the nvidia-glx, beryl-manager, emerald-themes. what i still need to do?
<trekdanne> ksivaji: yes php.
<bionic> my fresh rate is rooted
<bionic> laggy
<bionic> but i do have a lcd
<Tyro> gonna try one more burn, this tie it said could not find DOS
<pag> Cannoli, drives aren't mounted (and shouldn't be) so though it is possible I woudn't advice you to mount them
<bionic> and make it slow as possible Tyro
<Tyro> could have told me that ages ago
<bionic> 2x burn
<Tyro> how slow is slow
<trekdanne> bionic: i'm sorry. but what was your problem again, there's a lot of flood here right now
<Tyro> OMG
<bionic> slowest iso burns better
<Tyro> i set it to max
<Cannoli> pag alright so after installation it will all be good?
<bionic> my gfx
<bionic> i download the one u said
<bionic> and still no good
<bionic> laggy as hell
<trekdanne> bionic: try to run nvidia-settings
<pag> Cannoli, you will need the drivers (pretty trivial thing to install) and then you can enjoy your music :)
<Dragnslcr> ksivaji- if you're running a PHP script from a shell (instead of through Apache) you also need php5-cli
<Tyro> i'll try this one, then i'll try slowest
<bionic> trekdanne do u have to download that ?
<Cannoli> ic
<Cannoli> but lets just say i want to access my D: drive in general
<Cannoli> do i still need drivers for that?
<trekdanne> bionic: i think it comes with nvidia-glx, test to type it in a console
<Tyro> I can set to X1 if it's better?
<bionic> what do i have to put in console
<bionic> whats the command
<trekdanne> nvidia-settings
<bionic> slower the better with iso's ive read
<Dragnslcr> Cannoli- read access to NTFS drives is built in. Write access requires ntfs-3g
<pag> Cannoli, if you only want to read it, then it'll be done automatically - if you want also to write, I'll be happy to give you instructions as soon as your installation is done :)
<Tyro> ok i think i'll get this one working
<Cannoli> k perfect :)
<bionic> tekdanne it came up
<Kamijo> Ridell: Thanks! I'm using Koffice at the moment. But I'm having problems with some M$ word-documents. So I thought that OO could handle the formating a little bit better than Koffice.
<trekdanne> bionic: or what did you get "Direct rendering: Yes"?
<bionic> but it said alot of stuff about not finding stuff
<bionic> RROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<bionic> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'.
<Cannoli> now heres the thing, i am going to install linux on 100 gb of the 250gb drive (my D: drive), will i still be able to read and write to the other 150. gbs?
<bionic> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA Frame Lock Devices on ':0.0'.
<bionic> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA VCSCs on ':0.0'.
<trekdanne> hmm sorry my bad
<bionic> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<bionic>   Major opcode:  143
<bionic>   Minor opcode:  3
<bionic>   Resource id:  0x0
<trekdanne> try "nvidia-xconfig"
<bionic> Failed to open device
<bionic> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<bionic>   Major opcode:  143
<bionic>   Minor opcode:  3
<bionic>   Resource id:  0x0
<bionic> Failed to open device
<trekdanne> ahh flood
<x89x> can i install mandriva unichrome drivers on ubuntu ?
<pag> Cannoli, as said: read acces by default, write acces available pretty easily
<pag> !paste | bionic
<ubotu> bionic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pag> !baddevice | bionic
<ubotu> bionic: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<bionic> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<Cannoli> so even though its partitioned, i'll still be able to access it. perfect
<Cannoli> :)
<trekdanne> bionic: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<trekdanne> sorry
<Cannoli> cant wait for install to finish. its stuck at 46% on starting up the partitioner -_-
<bionic> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<bionic> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<bionic> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Cannoli> .exe files arent accepted by linux are they?
<bionic> Cannoli: you can get emulators
<x89x> can i install mandriva unichrome drivers on ubuntu ?
<Cannoli> haha sweet
<Cannoli> im loving linux already
<bionic> so whats the problem trekdanne
<Cannoli> u can do windows things without having to deal with windows
<Cannoli> soo awesome
<pag> Cannoli, http://appdb.winehq.org
<MementoMori> hi all
<pag> Cannoli, that page tells what will and what won't work (of Windows programms I mean)
<pag> hello MementoMori :)
<keisangi> hi there
<MementoMori> what are the differences between foo and foo-transitional packages?
<pag> !hi | keisangi
<ubotu> keisangi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Cannoli> but all it mentions there are games :S
<x89x> can i install mandriva unichrome drivers on ubuntu ?
<keisangi> i was wonder if it's possible to configure kde so if i double click on the desktop root window an action is triggered .. such as starting a new dolphin process for exemple ..
<Cannoli> when i get wine, cant i just load any windows app?
<pag> Cannoli, there's search field
<Cannoli> oh true
<Cannoli> ...can programs freeze in linux?
<bionic> with wine yes hahah
<Cannoli> lmao
<Cannoli> and without wine?
<pag> Cannoli, of course they can - it just doesn't happen as often as in Windows
<Cannoli> ah ic
<x89x> can i install mandriva unichrome drivers on ubuntu ?
<Cannoli> and ctrl+alt+del software is available?
<pag> !repeat | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Yorokobi> Cannoli, hit ctl+alt+esc
<Cannoli> AHHH
<Cannoli> wht happened
<Yorokobi> that's not what I recall that key combo doing ...
<Yorokobi> Cannoli, forget I suggested that
<Cannoli> i kliked the little tool bar on the bottom
<Cannoli> and it closed
<Cannoli> :(
<pag> Cannoli, alt+f2 and type: kicker
<Cannoli> yay thanx
<Cannoli> :)
<Cannoli> haha im an idiot
<Cannoli> i could have hit esc when it showed the skull and crossbones
<Cannoli> XD
<Cannoli> :( my installation has been on 46% forever
<trekdanne> bionic: does it work?
<keisangi> Cannoli,  ctl+alt+esc trgger "xkill" ... it's a mean to kill a badly behaving program easily ..
<Cannoli> srsly how long does it take to scan harddrives :(
<pag> keisangi, it used to trigg KSysGuard iirc
<Cannoli> keisangi haha ic and wht if the program is not on screen
<Cannoli> ?
<Yorokobi> That's what I get for hopping on IRC at 0430
<JohnFlux> pag: that's ctrl+esc
<pag> JohnFlux, oh.. true. sorry - my bad
<keisangi> Cannoli, you open a term, type in "ps -A" to list all active process, and you choose the one you want to kill with "kill -9 process-number
<keisangi> process number of the prog you want to kill
<Cannoli> ah ic
<Cannoli> thts pretty kool
<Cannoli> omg 2 desktops!!!
<trekdanne> killall(1) can be pretty handy too
<Cannoli> *drools*
<pag> Cannoli, 2? I have four :D
<Cannoli> 0.0
<Cannoli> hhawwwtt
<ksivaji> pag i installed phpmyadmin using adept successful now i dont find it anywhere .how to run phpmyadmin
<pag> ksivaji, isn't phpmyadmin websoftware? somehow through webbrowser is my guess :S
<trekdanne> ksivaji, try http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Cannoli> so im asuming desktops can be split up on to different monitors?
* Cannoli damns his installation for taking so long
<pag> Cannoli, any error messages?
<Cannoli> nope
<Cannoli> its just scanning disks
<Cannoli> and its been at 46 percent since i joined
<Cannoli> oh one more question
<Cannoli> after installation, will the changes i made now still be there
<Cannoli> ?
<Cannoli> cause im using the live cd right now right
<pag> Cannoli, nope. that's why it's useless to customise your desktop now
<bert1> hi...
<pag> hello bert1 :)
<trekdanne> !hi | bert1
<ubotu> bert1: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bert1> does anyone have an intel GMS 945 GFX chip?
<Cannoli> perfect
<Cannoli> :)
<vge> ksivaji: did u got it fixed?
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> it's tyro
<bert1> i just installed kubuntu on my advent lappy... it reconised my wifi... which was awesome...
<ubuntu__> i got the iso disk to work
<ksivaji> vge no
<trekdanne> ubuntu__: congratz
<bert1> didnt reconise my GFX chip... (or thinks its a i810)
<ubuntu__> how do i change my name to Tyro
<trekdanne>   /nick Tyro
<pag> ubuntu__, /nick Tyro
<vge> ksivaji: sec
<ubuntu__> cool
<Tyro> ok i'm thikning this Kubuntu stuff is sweet
<Tyro> where is the browser
<Cannoli> now do i need a sound driveer and video driver and all that after my install?
<bert1> hello pag, trekdann =)
<pag> Tyro, kmenu -> internet -> konqueror
<trekdanne> konqueror, under internet in the K menu
* Prophezy wonder what is that Cannoli r installing taht takes so long? is it Microsoft Windows Ultimate Vista Pro ? wow it took me long time to write the name down :P
<Cannoli> and are those avail for linux?
<Tyro> cool
<Tyro> no firefox
<trekdanne> Tyro: not per default
<pag> Tyro, FF can be installed, but if you're on livecd, you shouldn't do it yet
<bert1> can anyone get a res of 1280x800 in kubuntu??
<x89x> how do i disable 3D acceleration ?
<Cannoli> Prophezy haha no, i have 2 drives. 1.) xp pro, 60 gb. 2.) slave drive 250 gb
<trekdanne> bert1: yes. it must be some troubles with your graphic card
<pag> bert1, you might need 915resolution package
<Cannoli> maybe i should set the installation to high priority?
<bert1> trekdanne, pag my chip is a intel GMA945
<bert1> i used fedora for a while and it worked perfect... i got 1280x800...
<pag> bert1, I'm not familiar with intels, but..
<bert1> but kubuntu simply wont allow anything otehr than 1024x768 :S
<pag> !info 915resolution | bert1
<ubotu> bert1: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<pag> bert1, so I'd suggest installing that package
<bert1> mmmm...
<trekdanne> x89x: you would need to change your driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bert1> is that not for the intel GMA 915??? (i have the GMA 945)
<bert1> i am confussed as to why it worked in fedora and not kubuntu...
<adrienne> hello i need help, adept package manager is lock it is saying it is used by another process
<x89x> trekdanne : how do i edit my xorg.conf file manually ?
<vge> ksivaji: so surfing to http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ dont bring u to phpmyadmin?
<pag> bert1, "..as well as 915G, 915GM, and 945G chipsets."
<pag> !aptfix | adrienne
<ubotu> adrienne: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<bert1> ah pag.... okok awesome...
<bert1> i am in windows atm... i wonder is there a link i can download to a usb pen and then install on kubuntu?
<Cannoli> guys i think something might be wrong
<Cannoli> its still at 46%
<Cannoli> is that weird?
<adrienne> thanks
<ksivaji> vge this link take me to some .phtml file
<vge> go to /var/www
<pag> Cannoli, you ever used Partition Magic on that disk?
<vge> and type ls -la and check where the link leads u to
<Cannoli> nope
<x89x>  how do i disable 3D acceleration ? anyone please
<pag> Cannoli, there might be some problems with your HD, but I'd suggest you wait at least 10 more minutes before doing anything
<bert1> thanks fpr your help guys =)
<Cannoli> pag alrighty
<Cannoli> btw thanx for all the help
<Cannoli> :)
<arun> hi people
<trekdanne> hi arun
<arun> hey trekdanne
<Cannoli> arun hiya
<arun> hey
<vge> ksivaji: did my instructions make any sence to u?
<ksivaji> i am so confused
<arun> i just bought an external drive. i want to format it as fat32. how do i proceed? do i install gparted?
<vge> ksivaji:  ic, open up tour terminal and type "ls -la /var/www"
<pag> arun, well.. gparted is a nice GUI tool, so you could do it that way :)
<vge> without the "
<arun> pag: or else?
<ksivaji> vge ok
<vge> ksivaji: that should show u that if there is a phpmyadmin and it should be linked to /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<pag> arun, commandline tools should also work (I'm not familiar with them, so it's useless to ask me for commands :P )
<vge> ksivaji: if it's there, then i would reinstall php
<ksivaji> vge ya it is there wait i wll see and tell
<arun> pag: i got this tiny cd with the hard drive with drivers. i dont need to use that do i? it's probably for windows anyway
<vge> ksivaji: does any php page work as intended?
<pag> arun, probably not - they're probably for win98 or win95
<arun> vge: yes?
<vge> no?
<ksivaji>  vge yes yes i have too many file in that which one is executable file
<bionic> nvidia is pissing me
<bionic> cant find the damn drivers still
<vge> ksivaji: what?
<ksivaji> vge i mean how to run that
<vge> ksivaji: you run it trough your browser
<Cannoli> i love how everything in linux is customizable
<ksivaji> which php file i have to run
<Cannoli> always good
<Cannoli> :)
<vge> index.php
<Cannoli> pag, im still at 46%
<Cannoli> suggestions on what to do?
<arun> pag: i've attached the external hard drive to my computer. what happens now? i've never used an external drive with kubuntu before
<vge> but you run it with the command http://localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php in webbrowser
<ksivaji> vge ok
<pag> Cannoli, tbh I do not know :-(
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> maybe vge can help
<pag> arun, if it's already formatted it should automound - otherwise just open gparted and format it to whatever you want
<arun> pag: it's not formatted. it wasn't mounting.. so i thought maybe there's a problem.. i guess that's just because it's not formatted
<Cannoli> vge, im trying to install kubuntu, and the installation is on "starting up the partitioner" and it says "scanning disks" but it has been at 46% for the paast 30-40 mins
<arun> i know i sound very dim-witted
<Cannoli> suggestions on what to do?
<Cannoli> haha dont we all arun XD
<arun> :)
<vge> Cannoli: is there partitions you want to save?
<Cannoli> yep
<Cannoli> i have 1 60gb hdd with windows on it
<Cannoli> and 1 250gb slave drive
<vge> if it's just scanning em i dont think anything bad would happend from a reboot, but dont quote me on it
<arun> pag: i don't see the new hard drive in gparted
<arun> is there anything i am required to do?
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> so cancel and reboot?
<pag> arun, it should be in the list at top right corner
<arun> pag: nope, don't see it
<vge> Cannoli: cancel should bring you back to the menu, why not try again the partitioner?
<pag> arun, is it connected? if it has a power-swich is it on?
<Cannoli> ...im an idiot
<Cannoli> i think i just figured out the problem
<arun> pag: yes it is
<Cannoli> i kliked the question mark a while ago
<Cannoli> and since then a circle with an "x" has been coming up
<Cannoli> i thought tht was normal
<Cannoli> but when i kliked it went away
<pag> arun, see if it's listed in /dev/  (probably sdb or sdc)
<arun> pag: aaaah.. there was another power switch on the hard drive casing
<arun> switched it on now
<arun> pag: i see it now
<vge> Cannoli, iw never really like the live cd, i allways use alternative cd:s :)
<arun> pag: i selected it from the drop down.. it says 232gb unallocated
<Cannoli> i couldnt get a hold of one :(
<Cannoli> this one i got from the website
<Cannoli> for free
<Cannoli> cause my burner is currently down
<Cannoli> -_-
<vge> alternative is also free
<arun> pag: stupid question, but this won't affect the hard drive on my computer right? i'm just a bit paranoid about that
<vge> ahh, nvm
<pag> arun, as long as you don't touch partition options for your comp. HD it wont affect it
<arun> pag: alright, thanks
<Cannoli> is there an msn for linux
<Cannoli> excluding that kopete thing
<Cannoli> ?
<pag> Cannoli, Kmess and aMSN
<arun> pag: so i'll just create a new partition for the hard drive.
<pag> arun, yup
<arun> Cannoli: there is also pidgin
<Cannoli> are these like home made kind?
<mecannotread> guys I installed feisty on my laptop but if i shutdown my laptop it doesnt shutdown in a properway and lcd layer look very scrambled
<Cannoli> or acually from msn?
<pag> Cannoli, no official client available - MS doesn't like linux too much :)
<arun> pag: what type of disklabel am i supposed to select? is msdos ok?
<Cannoli> lmao
<Cannoli> dang
<Cannoli> so whts the one tht resembles msn the most?
<Cannoli> in terms of looks
<Cannoli> cause kopete is uuuggllyy
<Cannoli> XD
<pag> arun, probably - I don't really know.
<arun> Cannoli: aMSN is supposed to, i think.. but the last time i tried it, it sucked
<Cannoli> lol
<Cannoli> dang
<pag> Cannoli, Kopete is sexy if you make it sexy :P
<Cannoli> haha but its missing features
<Cannoli> like the personal msg
<Cannoli> and stuff
<vge> who likes msn anyway
<Cannoli> i do
<Cannoli> XD
<pag> Cannoli, Kmess (1.5pre2  not the one in repos) is pretty nice and has most of the features
<runlevelten> Kopete isn't missing much, tbh.
<Cannoli> ha sweet
<Cannoli> i shall download it after
<vge> irc is better :)
<pag> Cannoli, you'll have to compile it :-/
<Cannoli> runlevelten, its really not but it just doesnt have that msn feel to it
<Cannoli> pag, tht went right over my head
<pag> vge, yeah, and Jabber :)
<Cannoli> but we shall discuss all that after isntall
<Cannoli> install*
<Cannoli> XD
<mecannotread> ff
<runlevelten> It's missing some features on Yahoo, etc., like cam and voice, but it is a multiprotocol client after all :)
<Cannoli> k this is not working
<Cannoli> time for reboot
<Cannoli> brb
<Cannoli> OH WIAT
<Cannoli> IT WORK
<Cannoli> WORKED
<Cannoli> BOO YAH
<vge> sorry that your capslock broked :/
<pag> Cannoli, please, spare the Enter button ;)
<Cannoli> XD
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> now i need help
<Cannoli> it says how do u want to partition the disk
* runlevelten doesn't like the MSN feel since they turned into Windows Live Vista for Live Windows or w/e :)
<{c}{h}{a}{f}{i}{> hi everybody
<arun> pag: ok i'm just going to go with the default msdos disklabel. wish me luck
<Cannoli> and i want 100 gb for linux and 150 for my windows
<arun> hey {c}{h}{a}{f}{i}{
<{c}{h}{a}{f}{i}{> could anybody here give me some help?
* pag wishes good luck to arun :)
<Cannoli> but the lowest i can go is 150 gb
<Cannoli> :(
<{c}{h}{a}{f}{i}{> I want to activate the 3D desktop and I need some assistance
<Cannoli> 120*
<vge> Cannoli: i would make seperate partition atleast for /home partition
<Cannoli> english please
<Cannoli> XD
<pag> Cannoli, I always did a manual partitioning - and yeah seperate /home
<Cannoli> ok...is that easier?
<runlevelten>  /home = where your stuff goes, as opposed to where the OS and system settings etc. go.
<Cannoli> wait wht?
<arun> pag: have you used gparted before? i could use a little help. should i create this as a 'primary partition' or 'extended partition'?
<pag> arun, primary
<Cannoli> u mean one partition for linux as in the system
<Cannoli> then one for files
<Cannoli> and one for windows?
<vge> yes
<arun> pag: what's the difference, just out of curiosity
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> can u guide me through that?
<runlevelten> You don't *have* to, it  just makes for a lot of convenience in the long run :)
<{c}{h}{a}{f}{i}{> hey excuse me anyone could help me?
<pag> arun, sorry; too lazy to explain, read yourself: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning :D
<arun> Cannoli: it's better to have one partition for Windows (NTFS), one fat32 partition for you to be able to share files between windows and linux, and one linux (ext3) partition
<vge> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arun> pag: alright, thanks
<pag> !beryl | {c}{h}{a}{f}{i}{
<ubotu> {c}{h}{a}{f}{i}{: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<{c}{h}{a}{f}{i}{> thank you
<runlevelten> arun: s/better/preferred by me/
<runlevelten> ;P
<arun> runlevelten: ?
<Cannoli> :(
<Cannoli> this is pure gibberish to me
<Cannoli> :(
<pag> Cannoli, I'd suggest: 150GB for windows, then 1GB swap, 10GB / and rest for /home
<arun> Cannoli: it's really simple.. it sounded tough for me as well
<runlevelten> Fat32 is truly pooey. Still, if you want to keep a very large amount of your space accessible from both, fat32 is a lot better than ntfs
<arun> runlevelten: why dont you like fat32
<Cannoli> i have 250 gb pag
<pag> Cannoli, how much do you want to Windows?
<Cannoli> depends
<Cannoli> how much do u usually use on linux?
<runlevelten> arun: fat32 doesn't support permissions or anything. It's a big void in a system as far as access control is concerned. It depends what you want out of it.
<Cannoli> like are linux progs smaller than windows?
<vge> Cannoli: you have your partitions made up?
<Cannoli> ive never dealt with linux programs before so i dont know abt tier sizes
<pag> Cannoli, /home contains your files - so up to you, and root ( / ) takes usually less than 10GB
<Cannoli> no vge
<runlevelten> arun: I will tend to install ext3 support in windows for people if they want to do all that stuff.
<Cannoli> i have no idea wht im doing whne it comes to partitioning
<Cannoli> :(
<runlevelten> but again, fat32 is _easier_ :)
<Cannoli> so wht goes in /?
<runlevelten> Cannoli: everything.
<pag> Cannoli, programms
<vge> Cannoli: then you need http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<runlevelten> but you can separate out bits of it onto different disks :)
<Cannoli> ok and are the programs in linux equivilent in size to windows?
<vge> to make correct sized partitions before installing windows
<arun> can anyone tell me what gparted means by 'round to cylinders'
<pag> vge, why? doesn't kubuntu-live contain qparted?
<runlevelten> Cannoli: that question doesn't make any sense.
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> lets say i dl a program
<Cannoli> when i install it
<vge> Cannoli: if it really does, then my bad
<Cannoli> it takes up 1gb in windows
<runlevelten> msn messenger is bigger than knotes. Openoffice is bigger than realplayer.
<Cannoli> if i dl the same program except for linux
<bionic> do i have to restart my computer after  i install video drivers for linux
<vge> pag: really dont know, used once live cd and never used after that
<Cannoli> will it also take up 1 gb?
<{c}{h}{a}{f}{i}{> acutally I tried in #ubuntu-effects and none gave me an answer :(
<arunkale> bionic: restarting x should suffice.. i dont think you need a full reboot
<vge> Cannoli: i would say 10Gb for program files is enough, rest /home for personal files
<runlevelten> Cannoli:  There's nothing that will make the program inherently bigger or smaller to any significant degree.
<Cannoli> ic
<pag> Cannoli, same programm - yes, but you don't use same software on linux what you use on windows
<bionic> how do i restart X
<runlevelten> Cannoli: Either way. :)
<Cannoli> ic
<vge> ctrl+alt+backspace
<runlevelten> ctrl+alt+backspace is the brutal way of doing it, heh
<vge> seemed to work :)
<bionic> back
<Cannoli> crap
<Cannoli> i tried ctrl+alt+bkspc
<Cannoli> XD
<runlevelten> step away from the sysrq key with your hands in the air... :)
<Cannoli> lmao
<Cannoli> anywyz
<vge> ctrl+f4 gives free cookies
<Cannoli> 0o0o
<Cannoli> cookies
<Cannoli> !
<Cannoli> XD
* runlevelten has become addicted to yakuake
<Cannoli> :S is that like bukkake?
<vge> quake console for linux console
<vge> if u plaid the games
<runlevelten> oi, this is a nice family pub, ffs.
<Cannoli> lmao
* runlevelten closes google in disgust.
<Cannoli> my bad
<Cannoli> bwhahahhaah
<arunkale> yaaaay my external hard disk is formatted and now works
<pag> Cannoli, watch your language please.
<vge> no tubgirls here
<Cannoli> kk srry
<Cannoli> so yea where were we
<runlevelten> Easy mistake to make. Moving on.
<Cannoli> ok lets say i give 50gb to home and 5 to root
<runlevelten> Ah yes, partitioning with gparted
<runlevelten> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Cannoli> will that be sufficient?
<user_> anyone have any idea how to completely reinstall gstreamer in kubuntu or ubuntu?
<vge> Cannoli: give 10 to root imho
<pag> Cannoli, see if you have qparter available in menus
<teiwaz> I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling, clearing the cache, etc
<Cannoli> see wht i was planning was 150 for windows
<Cannoli> and 100 for linux
<runlevelten> Cannoli: I tend to give some real breathing space to root - you never know when you'll buy some game and want to put it in root
* runlevelten eyes quake 4 and etqw :D
<arunkale> pag: thanks for your help. it seems to be working well. it should work on windows/os x as well right? i formatted it as fat32
<runlevelten> pag: the bunter installer uses gparted doesn't it?
<pag> arunkale, it should. and np :)
<Cannoli> like i have soo many programs on my windows drive that its taken up almost 60 gb
<bionic> yay my gfx card is in full operation
<bionic> thats
<bionic> thanks
<Cannoli> should i just give root 50gb and home 50 gb?
<runlevelten> nah. Give root 15 if you want, that's plenty of room.
<Cannoli> ic
<bionic> you will probably find you will download less on linux
<vge> Cannoli: programs save their settings in your /home folder
<runlevelten> bionic: pffffft.
<Cannoli> so root will hold things like program files on windows?
<Cannoli> liek the program files folder on windows*
<pag> Cannoli, sort of..
<runlevelten> program files, system files, temp files, system-wide settings.
<Cannoli> ic
<Cannoli> so wouldnt that require more space :S
<runlevelten> Then all per-user settings will go in your own directory.
<Cannoli> cause like my windows drive is like the root partition
<vge> but if u seperate /home folder and need to reinstall linux, u never loose those settings you have changed for those programs
<teiwaz> gstreamer?  anyone?
<Cannoli> but u loose the prgrams?
<runlevelten> Cannoli: Probably not. Also, you can move things around if you need to. That's unix for you.
<pag> teiwaz, sudo apt-get remove --purge packages  ?
<vge> yes, but if u reinstall the program, the settings will be restored from your /home folder
<Cannoli> so u guys are saying 15 gb should be more than enough for root?
<vge> yup
<arunkale> Cannoli: individual settings for each program are stored in your /home directory. so later if you install kubuntu on another computer and transfer stuff from your home partition to the new computer.. all your settings will be retained for the apps
<Cannoli> and like 85 for home
<runlevelten> Cannoli: as long as you're separating home out somewhere else.
<teiwaz> is that the same as uninstalling from adept, rebooting, and reinstalling?
<Cannoli> yea so one partition will be 15gb strictly for root and u said ext3
<Cannoli> the second will be 85 gb
<Cannoli> for home
<Cannoli> and the third will remain, which is my windows
<pag> teiwaz, dunno - don't use Adept. It should also have choise to remove config files
<Cannoli> the third being 150 gb
<Cannoli> ok so i got the basic layout down
<teiwaz> k, I'll give that a go
<Cannoli> on to the partitioning
<Cannoli> ...now what :S
<Cannoli> XD
<runlevelten> Right, well I use cfdisk and emacs, or yast, which is not the kubuntu way, someone else will need to fly you through gparted :)
<runlevelten> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pag> Cannoli, do you have qparted or gparted somewhere in menus?
<Cannoli> which menus?
<pag> Cannoli, the one with K
<Cannoli> yea
<Cannoli> i have qtparted
<Cannoli> in system
<Cannoli> under system*
<pag> Cannoli, open it  (installation also has partitioning program, but imho it sucks)
<Cannoli> k
<Cannoli> opened it
<Cannoli> programs load ffassttt
<Cannoli> XD
<pag> you should now see your HD
<Cannoli> yea i see 2
<Cannoli> sda and sdb
<Cannoli> both with /dev/ before them
<pag> choose sdb  (it is the larger one, right?)
<vge> everything in linux is in folders
<Cannoli> yes sdb is the larger one
<runlevelten> ( directories. )
<Cannoli> ntfs type
<Cannoli> used 119.14gb
<pag> Cannoli, try to find an option to set size of that partition, and make it ~150GB big
<Cannoli> resize?
<pag> 'resize' is the one
<Cannoli> ok i kliked it
<pag> rezise it to be about 150GB
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> quick question
<Cannoli> this means it will keep 150 the way it is right
<Cannoli> ?
<pag> Cannoli, if you don't order it to do anything else, yes it will - but backups are always great thing to have ;)
<Cannoli> meh nothing too important on that drive
<Cannoli> XD
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> so new size 150 gb
<Cannoli> free space after 83.75 gb
<pag> ok.. if you resized, you should have unallocated space
<Cannoli> hit ok?
<pag> Cannoli, yup.
<Cannoli> oh snap! u can use the middle mouse button to scroll through windows!!!
<vge> if i know how to remove the feature, give me a message
<pag> and through desktops too (not sure if enabled by default though) :)
<Cannoli> ~~~crazy~~~
<Cannoli> im having wayy too much fun with this
<Cannoli> xD
<Cannoli> k so qtparted kinda just froze :S
<Cannoli> better wait for it
<runlevelten> Yeah the middle mouse button is cool over here :)
<runlevelten> the best bit is using it to paste the last thing you highlighted.
<Tyro> hey guys i'm back
<Cannoli>  the best bit is using it to paste the last thing you highlighted.
<Cannoli> snap!
<Tyro> who ever was helping me bevore THX
<Tyro> before*
<runlevelten> Cannoli: now click teh clipboard icon in your tray
<Cannoli> zomg!
<Cannoli> XD
<runlevelten> it remembers stuff. C&P in X/KDE with Klipper is soooooo cool
<Tyro> trekdanne
<Cannoli> rawr
<Cannoli> qtparted is frozen
<runlevelten> So you can just highlight three or four things, and without having used copy on each one, paste any one at will. Such a useful feature.
<Tyro> i got everythig working, and i have to say it was sweet trekdanne
<waylandbill> the clipboard is a fundamental part of any desktop environment. It's essential for getting info from one app to another as a user without using a file.
<vge> clipboard is the best
<Riddell> Cannoli: I recommend using gparted rather than qtparted
<trekdanne> oh nice to hear, tyro
<Cannoli> so should i close qtparted?
<Riddell> sure
<vge> is there an clipboard funclub?
<waylandbill> I agree with Riddell, and I even take it a step further and use the gparted livecd.
<Tyro> trekdanne, kubuntu is sweet, it was well better than i would have thought
<Cannoli> the only thing is
<Tyro> and that was just the Live CD trekdanne
<runlevelten> vge: not really, but the very limited C&P on other platforms is painful and frustrating afterwards.
<Cannoli> qtparted is suppose to be resizing my hdd
<Cannoli> will i loose my data :S
<mecannotread> guys if i shutdown my laptop  it doesnt shutdown in the proper way can somebody help me
<waylandbill> Cannoli: right. don't close it in an operation.
<runlevelten> don't shut it if it's working on your disk, dude.
<Cannoli> yea
<Cannoli> i didnt
<Cannoli> jsut wait then?
<vge> mecannotread: i think this is a common problem where google can help allot
<Cannoli> so i just had a packet of hotsauce...
<Cannoli> XD
<mecannotread> ok i will check it out vge thanks
<trekdanne> tyro, don't hesitate to ask if you have any more questions or need more help
* runlevelten echo What's hotsauce? >> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Tyro> trekdanne, just one more thing, is it normal for the screen to be a bit to wide?
<Tyro> becasue it was like 5-10 pixels wider than it was meant to be
<Cannoli> oh god
<Cannoli> i dont know wht to do
<Cannoli> qtparted is frozen
<Cannoli> :(
<JenFraggle> is it possible to have both ubuntu and kubuntu installed so that I can just switch between them?  i don't want to make any more partitions and wondered if it is possible
<vge> JenFraggle: it is
<trekdanne> tyro, I don't think so. maybe you should try to change the resolution?
<runlevelten> JenFraggle: On ubuntu, install kubuntu-desktop. Then choose between gnome and kde when you log in
<JenFraggle> vge: I currently use gnome and am interested in seeing what kde is like.  is there a link to instructions anywhere?
<Cannoli> guys im scared
<Cannoli> :(
<Tyro> trekdanne, i did, maybe i just had to reset the screen for the other OS
<runlevelten> JenFraggle: ^
<JenFraggle> Thanks, trying that now
<Tyro> trekdanne, like physically with the buttons on the screen
<Tyro> trekdanne, i'm not in kubuntu anymore, so i can't check. can't wait to install it on the computer i'm getting
<runlevelten> Cannoli: resizing can take a loooooooooong time
<runlevelten> don't panic just yet.
<trekdanne> ah ok
<runlevelten> Hang on, I wasn't really watching the qtparted episode, you were resizing, right?
* runlevelten scrolls up instead of being lazy.
<trekdanne> most new tft screens should do that automatically i think
<Cannoli> yep
<Cannoli> i was
<runlevelten> I'd leave it now and do something else.
<runlevelten> Let it do its thang
<Cannoli> kk
<runlevelten> Are you on a live CD?
<Cannoli> is konquerer made by mozilla?
<Cannoli> i think so
<Cannoli> XD
<runlevelten> negative.
<Cannoli> true
<Cannoli> sure functions like firefox
<runlevelten> konqueror = the KDE gui swiss army knife.
<Cannoli> haha
<trekdanne> tyro, you may have to install the drivers to your graphic card to get it to work optimally
<runlevelten> I prefer it to firefox a lot, but firefox supports page quirks _much_ better
<stdin> firefox functions like konqueror, not the other way round ;)
<runlevelten> I switch off javascript in konqueror and use it as a quick browser - because it is very snappy indeed.
<trekdanne> speaking of konqueror, i'm still doubtful to this dophin/konqueror split
<runlevelten> trekdanne: You're not the only person. I see it going wrong.
<Tyro> trekdanne, i guess. i was only in the Live CD more though, so it's not biggy
<runlevelten> but there will be choice, which is a KDE watchword \o/
<Tyro> mode*
<runlevelten> I don't want a minimal file manager. Most programmers I use, abhor nautilus and some use konqy instead even in gnome.
<Cannoli> runlevelten, wht page quirks?
<arunkale> how do i ensure that my external hard drive lasts for a long time? should i be using it regularly, or defragmenting it, or any other precaution?
<trekdanne> ah i see tyro, i thought you should be warned though... :)
<trekdanne> KIO is hot stuff
<runlevelten> Gnome = Don't confuse me. KDE = MOAR POWER!
<Karti> Hi, any users of lm-sensors here? Just wondered how good it was as I wanted to use system2free in superkaramba and take the details from that
<Cannoli> omg omg omg yay
<Tyro> yeah, the computer i'm getting is very basic though, it doesn't have a video card, and comes standard with Xandros linux, so i don't think i'll have much troubel trekdanne, but thx
<Cannoli> qtparted finsihed
<Cannoli> :D:D:D:D:
<Cannoli> now wht...
<Cannoli> XD
<trekdanne> tyro, ok i see
<runlevelten> Cannoli: the web is full of weeping, diseased web pages, brought on by years of broken browsers, broken code generators and broken web developers :)
<Cannoli> runlevelten, lmao ic
<Tyro> trekdanne, do you want to see a link
<stdin> arunkale: just make sure you "safely remove" it every time, no need to defragment it
<trekdanne> yea sure
<runlevelten> firefox brings you some degree of tolerance for that, basically.
<Cannoli> wait...u cant get viruses in linux right??!!
<stdin> arunkale: you can run fsdk on it once in a while tho, say once a month
<trekdanne> not per see
<Cannoli> pag are u still here?
<trekdanne> Cannoli: but there have been remote exploits in firefox for linux
<Tyro> trekdanne, i'll just get one real quick
<Cannoli> ic
<runlevelten> Cannoli: It's possible. It's less likely by several orders of magnitude.
<Cannoli> so in linux, i dont need special protection like a firewall and stuff?
<trekdanne> no
<Cannoli> or like spyware/adware blockers?
<trekdanne> but it could be wise
<Tyro> trekdanne, http://www.hothardware.com/articles/Hands_on_with_the_ASUS_Eee/?page=1
<stdin> Cannoli: there are no spy/adware in linux
<Cannoli> 0.0
<runlevelten> To have some degree security, you must always install updates, and only install software from trusted repos, that's the bottom line.
<arunkale> stdin: what will fsdk do?
<Cannoli> hhhaawwttt
<runlevelten> +of
<arunkale> stdin: i've formatted it as fat32, btw
<Cannoli> so why doesnt spy/adware exist in linux?
<stdin> arunkale: fsck checks the filesystem, it's a bit like the windows chkdsk command
<arunkale> Cannoli: because we're worth it
<arunkale> kidding :)
<Cannoli> XD
<trekdanne> tyro: cool. small keyboard though :P
<Tyro> you can allways add a USB keyboard
<stdin> Cannoli: because it would be difficult to implement mostly
<Cannoli> ic ic
<arunkale> i finally bought an external hard drive.. i feel good. my hard drive on the computer was bursting at the seams..
<Cannoli> ok so im in qtparted and its resized
<federico> hello
<Cannoli> wht do i do next?
<runlevelten> 1. Nobody's been bothered. 2. People don't stand for that stuff on Linux (see realplayer's lack of cruft over here) 3. It's effort spyware writers can'#t be bothered with, being losers.
<Dragnslcr> Cannoli- the market isn't big enough for anyone to bother
<arunkale> hey federico
<Dragnslcr> And most Linux users are too smart to install spyware
<federico> hey arunkale
<federico> how do you do?
<Cannoli> haha true
<Cannoli> hiya federico
<arunkale> have there been any viruses for linux?
<runlevelten> You provide spyware on Linux, your software will _NOT_ get installed and you will never get any sales from it, bottom line.
<federico> i'm sorry
<Tyro> trekdanne, it's really basic, and i think is a good test subject for me to use Kubuntu on
<Dragnslcr> Of course it's possible to have spyware in Linux. The operating system can only do so much to protect users from themselves
<federico> where are you from?
<Cannoli> !seen pag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen pag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> aww i think pag left
<Cannoli> :(
<llutz> arunkale: there had, but only a few in the wild
<federico> i'm italian
<Dragnslcr> "Run this to get an awesome screensaver!" will always work on idiots, regardless of operating system
<trekdanne> the problem with windows spyware is generally this double click on the exe-attitude towards software
<stdin> Cannoli: [Notice]  -SeenServ- I last saw pag (n=pavel@unaffiliated/pag) 9m 1s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<llutz> arunkale: the last was afaik "Virus.Linux.Bi", which tried to infect ELF-binaries
<runlevelten> arunkale: Network worms, browser exploits and intentional compromises are the dangers you want to consider.
<federico> i don't speak english well
<trekdanne> if you tell users to only download software from repo it shouldn't be any problem
<stdin> !it | federico
<ubotu> federico: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Cannoli> stdin, how did u get that info?
<federico> e tu chi sei?
<stdin> Cannoli: /msg SeenServ seen pag
<Cannoli> ah ic
<arunkale> i'm just curious.. if there's like a really dangerous virus for windows.. if a person using kubuntu downloads it, will he get infected in any way?
<runlevelten> arunkale: All three will exploit software that hasn't been patched up to date. The last one will be a real risk if you install stuff without thinking.
<Dragnslcr> Not using Internet Explorer and Outlook Express is probably the biggest benefit as far as stopping viruses is concerned
<arunkale> ha..
<Cannoli> dragnslcr can u help me with my partitioning please?
<arunkale> i use flock and thunderbird
<Dragnslcr> arunkale- possibly, but not likely
<Dragnslcr> Cannoli- I can try. I'm not really an expert at it
<Cannoli> ok
<runlevelten> arunkale: You could theoretically exploit wine, traverse directories and nuke the user's home folder if you were aware of its existence, but not generally.
<arunkale> Dragnslcr: ah alright
<Cannoli> im using qtparted
<Cannoli> and i just resized my hd
<trekdanne> generally, virus is not a concern on linux, but server exploits is a different matter
<Cannoli> so i have 150gb in ntfs
<stdin> arunkale: the only way a windows virus could infect you is if you ran it in wine :p
<Cannoli> and 83.76 free
<Cannoli> i want 15 for root and the rest for home
<Cannoli> how would i go about doing that
<Dragnslcr> I just did that a while ago, but I can't quite remember
<runlevelten> as for browser exploits, well those are controlled to a certain extent by a decently secure desktop.
<runlevelten> ubuntu isn't the best for that, but it's not bad.
<Dragnslcr> Is the 83 GB an existing partition, or unallocated space?
<Cannoli> unallocated
<trekdanne> stdin: that is not entirely correct, IIRC there have been a few cross-plattform worms
<trekdanne> and virus
<Cannoli> ok can u tell me wht type of partitions do they ahve to be and wht should i create them as?
<Dragnslcr> Just create a new partition and make it 15 GB, then create a new partition and tell to use all unallocated space
<stdin> trekdanne: like I said "windows virus"
<trekdanne> stdin: ah ok, i just wanted to point that out anyway :)
<trekdanne> gret trivia
<Dragnslcr> I think ext3 is the generally accepted "best" file system
<stdin> well, until ext4 comes out :)
<runlevelten> the two main problems I can see for ubuntu are that it doesn't have any container around exploited browsers/pdf readers to stop them running amok, and worse,
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<runlevelten> the habit of users casually adding untrusted repos and tossing them on the system. The second WILL be the undiong at some point imo :(
<trekdanne> ehh, unix file permissions should take care of that
<runlevelten> well, not undoing, but nasty
<runlevelten> trekdanne: unix file permissions don't even address the problem.
<stdin> the biggest problem with all OSs?
<stdin> people use them
<Cannoli> so
<trekdanne> ah no ofc, i misunderstood you
<Cannoli> will the 15 gb be primary or extended partition
<Cannoli> ?
<blackflag> Hello all :)
<trekdanne> !hi | blackflag
<ubotu> blackflag: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<runlevelten> stdin: yep. That's the problem Microsoft are trying to solve with Vista, I think.
<runlevelten> A bold move, no doubt.
<Cannoli> lmao
<Dragnslcr> Cannoli- I believe primary
<stdin> even the windows fanboys don't like vista :p
<trekdanne> hmm i have not actually run vista :P
<blackflag> I want to add a source to sources list and dont get it run: http://www.atlantech.com/~john/openssi-debian-1.9.3/ what have I to do to get this packages via apt?
<stdin> trekdanne: don't waste your time, never try
<trekdanne> stdin: hehe
<Cannoli> beginning or unallocated space or end?
<runlevelten> It looks flashy, but still not as good as OS X.
<runlevelten> ^epitaph.
<stdin> blackflag: why? why would you need to add that source?
<Dragnslcr> Cannoli- unallocated, I think
<Cannoli> im srry
<Cannoli> beginning or end of unallocated space?
<Cannoli> *
<Dragnslcr> Oh
<Dragnslcr> Beginning should be fine
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> now wht type should it be for home?
<trekdanne> i would suggest ext3
<stdin> same as for the root
<Dragnslcr> Ext3 should be fine
<blackflag> I wnat to build a cluster with debian and this is a new package for etch, sorry for asking here debian
<stdin> blackflag: so you're running debian?
<Cannoli> and tht should be primary too?
<blackflag> on desktop kubuntu on vmware debian
<stdin> blackflag: the like you want is "deb http://www.atlantech.com/~john/openssi-debian-1.9.3/ ./"
<arunkale> is it safe/advisable to run files directly off the external hard drive?
<Cannoli> or should i make it extended?
<stdin> arunkale: depends what you mean by "run", if you mean open/edit then yeah, if you mean execute then maybe not
<runlevelten> primary as often as you can will do :)
<Dragnslcr> Cannoli- I can't really remember the difference
<Cannoli> kk
<Dragnslcr> But yeah, if it'll let you do primary, you might as well
<Cannoli> :S something weird happened
<arunkale> stdin: can i run video files directly from the external hard drive
<blackflag> ohh thats all? I tried / main and something.. okay thanks. I have to do holiday...
<Cannoli> there are 4 things written there instead of 3
<Cannoli> 1,) ntfs 150gb
<Dragnslcr> Cannoli- swap partition maybe?
<Dragnslcr> You definitely need one of those
<Cannoli> 2.) free 5.84mb
<stdin> arunkale: yeah, that's fine
<Cannoli> then the other 2 are the linux partitions
<arunkale> stdin: what did you mean by execute
<Dragnslcr> Odd
<stdin> arunkale: run applications from there
<Dragnslcr> Dunno why parted would leave that 5 MB unused
<Cannoli> yea
<Dragnslcr> Probably not worth worrying about though
<arunkale> stdin: ah alright.. no i wont do that
<Cannoli> k so now wht do i do?
<Cannoli> commit?
<chaKKo_1521> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=1521
<Dragnslcr> Actually, if you're manually doing the partitions, you might want to create a swap partition as well
<Cannoli> meaning?
<Dragnslcr> Create a swap partition. Just like the others, but the type is 'swap'
<Cannoli> wht is that?
<Cannoli> and why do i need that?
<Cannoli> :S
<runlevelten> You'll really want a swap partition
<trekdanne> the linux kernel can use a partion as "memory" when your real memory runs out
<runlevelten> think virtual memory, and you're giving it its own partition
<Dragnslcr> Windows just uses a file on the system's partition, but Linux uses a separate partition
<Cannoli> oh snap
<Cannoli> ok
<runlevelten> You can use a file on the system partition in Linux too, but it's not so good to do that.
<Cannoli> so how big should i make it?
<stdin> Cannoli: it's like the windows "Page File" but it's a whole partition
<Cannoli> sweet
<trekdanne> however it is possible to use swap files under linux too
<Dragnslcr> Cannoli- I believe it should be however much memory you have
<mecannotread> size of the swap should be 2 times ram memory canoli
<Cannoli> ic
<Cannoli> so 2048?
<runlevelten> A big debate basically.
<Dragnslcr> Mine is 5 GB, but I have plenty of extra disk space
<Dragnslcr> 2 GB should be a good amount
<Cannoli> how abt 3 on the safe side?
<runlevelten> Swapping has changed lately, opinions vary between .5 of ram and 2.0 of ram
<runlevelten> heh
<Cannoli> lmao
<mecannotread> I mean minimal size is 2 times ram memory
<stdin> Cannoli: how much RAM do you have? it's normally said to be 1.5-2xRAM but the more ram the less swap you need
<Cannoli> does it have to be like 2 times the memory or 4 times the memory or can i just choose like 3 gbs?
<mecannotread> For me bigger is better if  enyone agreed with me
<Cannoli> 1024mb
<stdin> Cannoli: do you want hibernate ability?
<Cannoli> ??
<stdin> Cannoli: well are you on a laptop?
<Cannoli> nope
<runlevelten> wot ram did you say you had Cannoli?
<Cannoli> 1024mb
<stdin> then you probably don't
<Cannoli> ic
<runlevelten> then 2048 will do nicely.
<stdin> Cannoli: I'd say 1 - 2 GB will be planty
<Cannoli> ok
<stdin> *plenty :)
<Cannoli> so should i undo the other 2 partitions
<Cannoli> make one 15gb
<Dragnslcr> Nah
<Cannoli> 1 2048mb
<Cannoli> and 1 whtevers left?
<Dragnslcr> Just slice the 2 GB out of the larger one
<Cannoli> ah ic
<Dragnslcr> That's the nice thing about parted
<Dragnslcr> It can even slice a piece off a partition with data on it
<Dragnslcr> Which saved my butt
<Cannoli> and it should be linux-swap?
<Dragnslcr> Sounds right
<Cannoli> kk
<mrksbrd> does anyone here have an aircard?
<Cannoli> whts like JFS and fat32?
<Cannoli> :S
<Dragnslcr> FAT32 is what Windows 9x used
<Dragnslcr> And it more or less sucks
<Dragnslcr> Not sure what JFS is. Might be Journaling FS
<Cannoli> ic
<runlevelten> JFS is the IBM one innit
<stdin> Journaled File System or JFS is a 64-bit journaling filesystem created by IBM.
* runlevelten hugs XFS
<Cannoli> it wont let me create the swap
<Cannoli> :S
<Cannoli> i think its cause this is all virtual partitioning
<Cannoli> it hasnt actually partitioned the drive yet
<mrksbrd> has anyone attempted or are using linux on a 64-bit system?
<arunkale> why does everyone here hate fat32 :)
<stdin> mrksbrd: tons of people have, I haven't (but that's because I don't have a 64bit cpu)
<stdin> arunkale: because it's very limiting
<runlevelten> arunkale: because it's terribly limited?
<Cannoli> damn
<Cannoli> this is not working
<Cannoli> -_-
<mrksbrd> just was curious if it was any speedier?
<Dragnslcr> mrksbrd- I did for a while. I switched over to the i386 version just because a few programs haven't quite caught up to 64-bit versions yet
<Dragnslcr> mrksbrd- probably not enough to notice on a typical home desktop
<runlevelten> mrksbrd: by and large the places where you'll notice a difference will be stuff like video encoding, rendering etc.
<mrksbrd> microsoft claims 64-bit processor was faster running applications
<Cannoli> i have the 15gb partition, the 2gb swap
<mrksbrd> but never seen that much of a difference
<Cannoli> and the rest is left free
<runlevelten> mrksbrd: For most desktop computing, you may find 32 bit just as good.
<Cannoli> but when i try and create, it doesnt let me
<Cannoli> :S
<stdin> mrksbrd: it will be a bit faster, but unless you have more than 4GB RAM, then there little point for a desktop machine
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<mecannotread> cannoli try this way... create one partition dan commit and then make a swap and again commit step by step
<Cannoli> ic
<mecannotread> cannoli but be sure the space is free
<Cannoli> yep
<arunkale> stdin, runlevelten: yes, i agree.. it's limiting, and it's far inferior to ext3, but it has its uses as well
<stdin> arunkale: like?
<runlevelten> arunkale: one of which isn't supporting useful file attributes of any kind.
<arunkale> stdin: like easily sharing files between multiple operating systems
<runlevelten> arunkale: you know you can have ext2/3 support on windows, right?
<mecannotread> I fat32 because some pc of mine still using windows...
<stdin> arunkale, mecannotread: there is a ext2 driver for windows you know
<mecannotread> i meand> I used fat32 because some pc of mine still using windows...
<arunkale> runlevelten: by default?
<Cannoli> :S for the bluetooth in kubuntu, do i need special hardware?
<mecannotread> stdin ??? oooh I didnt know about that
<Dragnslcr> Cannoli- a bluetooth receiver, obviously
<Cannoli> wht abt a transmitter?
<stdin> mecannotread: http://fs-driver.org/
<runlevelten> arunkale: No.
<Dragnslcr> Cannoli- It's the same device
<Cannoli> lmao
<Cannoli> ic
<mecannotread> stdin ok i will check it out thanks for the info stdin
<Dragnslcr> I don't think there are any separate receivers and transmitters for bluetooth
<Dragnslcr> Every device acts as both
<arunkale> runlevelten: i'm just using a fat32 formatted drive so that if i have to share files with my friends using windows, i can do it easily.. otherwise, i agree that it's painfully limiting
<runlevelten> Oh, well if you're sharing files withe friends using windows, the fs is irrelevant.
<Cannoli> so if i can get that for my pc i can "talk" to my cell phone
<runlevelten> *with
<arunkale> runlevelten: what do you mean
<Dragnslcr> Cannoli- probably. Some phones don't behave very well with Linux, but most of them you can at least copy files to and from
<Cannoli> ah ic
<Cannoli> oh i heard abt tht new linux phone
<Cannoli> sounds pretty sweet
<Dragnslcr> I know I can do file transfers with mine, but I wish I could do address book syncing
<Dragnslcr> OpenMoko, yeah
<Dragnslcr> Expensive though, at least if you're looking for a cell phone
<Dragnslcr> It's more of a PDA, I think
<arunkale> does anyone here read the diveintomark blog?
<server_> hi can any one help me how to setup email server on my kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> server_- install Postfix and check out their site. They have really good documentation
<server_> can i get the link
<server_> i need to get this going asap
<Dragnslcr> http://www.postfix.org I believe
<Dragnslcr> Yup, that's it
<server_> thx
<Dragnslcr> It's pretty simple to setup. Definitely easier than sendmail
<arunkale> is it possible/safe to expand my currently 51gb linux partition to 90gb using gparted?
<Dragnslcr> Should be, yeah
<Dragnslcr> Adding space to a partition is pretty safe
<Dragnslcr> The too-many-backups-is-better-than-not-enough-backups rule still applies
<arunkale> Dragnslcr: if i back the files up to another partition that i dont plan to touch, is it safe? or should it ideally be on some other storage device
<Dragnslcr> Ideally, backups should always be on a different device. The odds of parted blowing away the entire disk are pretty low if you know what you're doing
<Dragnslcr> I cut an existing partition into two separate partitions and didn't have a problem, so adding to an existing partition should work without a problem
<arunkale> ah
<arunkale> i'll back up to another device anyway.. i have a tendency to screw these things up sometimes
<Dragnslcr> If you another hard disk sitting around, it might be worth it. Shouldn't take too long
<arunkale> when i was installing open suse a few years ago (my first linux distro), the partition manager wasn't very easy to use, so i ended up blowng everything
<arunkale> kubuntu's was really easy, i was quite surprised
<ronin_> Morning all
<Dragnslcr> I found QtParted to be pretty easy to use
<arunkale> hey ronin_
<arunkale> Dragnslcr: i'm using gparted
<scott__> how do I download and install kde?
<scott__> the kde desktop?
<ronin_> Guess I came in at a good time. I'm having a Gparted issue
<Dragnslcr> I don't think I tried gparted, but it should be pretty similar to qrparted
<Dragnslcr> scott__- are you running Ubuntu now?
<arunkale> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<scott__> I amyes
<arunkale> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Dragnslcr> scott__- install the kubuntu-desktop package then
<Dragnslcr> With either apt-get or Synaptic
<scott__> is the package under add/remove programs?
<arunkale> scott_ use adept
<Dragnslcr> Dunno offhand. I haven't used Gnome on Ubuntu
<arunkale> or synaptic
<ronin_> Does anyone know why Gparted will not allow me to resize the current partition that Kubuntu is on?
<Dragnslcr> ronin_- I'm pretty sure you can't mess with the partitions of a mounted drive
<scott__> what is the package listed under....under synaptic?
<Dragnslcr> ronin_- best thing to do in that case is to boot from the live CD
<mecannotread> ronin   i gues because kubuntu is running on the partition that you want to resize
<ronin_> Oh really? I guess I got used to partitionmagic on the windows side which could do that.
<Dragnslcr> scott__- it's called kubuntu-desktop
<ronin_> gparted live CD?  Bah, of all the time not to have blank discs. I'm on vacation!
<mecannotread> ronin I think you will mess up kubuntu if you have  a dual boot pc
<Dragnslcr> ronin_- you can use an Ubuntu CD
<Dragnslcr> The CD that you installed from has parted on it
<scott__> that should do it....I found it under synaptic
<scott__> thanks
<Dragnslcr> It should, anyway. I know the DVD does
<scott__> have a great day...
<Dragnslcr> No problem, scott__
<ronin_> I had to  apt-get Gparted. Not a problem though.
<ronin_> mecannonread: Why so?
<Dragnslcr> ronin_- yeah, you have to install it with Adept, but the package should be on the CD
<mecannotread> I had that experience already by messing up my partitions
<ronin_> I always read that you're supposed to install Linux first, then install Windows? Or am I backwards?
<mecannotread> ronin  I mean using it to change partition..
<mecannotread> Ronin   to make a dual boot I installed windows first. but i had a empty partition for linux
<ronin_> Ahhh. I was thinking booting into the live CD, then resizing the current partition and splitting it to two, then installing windows on the newly resized half. Will that not work?
<mecannotread> Ronin I think soo.. but I  was you ask for second opinion to be sure
<arunkale> ok i'll be right back.. thanks for all your help people
<mecannotread> arunkale : ok bye
<ronin_> Okay, thanks for your help.
<ronin_> Anyone else know if my plan is a good or bad idea?
<sash> what plan?
<ronin_> Booting into the liveCD, resizing my Kubuntu partition which currently takes up most of the drive, and installing Windows?
<server_> psotfix dont understand there prosedure how to
<server_> postfix&
<server_> you no any apt-get command to install it on to the server
<ronin_> I'm sorry, I'm kind of a noob.
<ronin_> Still learning myself
<server_> ok got it lol
<mecannotread> ronin i am learing too just like you..
<Dr_willis> Read, read, read, explore, learn, reread. :) break things, fix things... read some more.
<sushant> hi all
<mecannotread>  hai sushant
<sushant> hi
<shiv_j> what i sthe equivalent of gdmflexiserver in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !find gdmflexi
<ubotu> Package/file gdmflexi does not exist in feisty
<Dr_willis> Interesting
<Dr_willis> !find gdm
<stdin> what is gdmflexiserver ?
<ubotu> Found: feisty-gdm-themes, gdm, blubuntu-gdm-theme, edgy-gdm-themes, gdm-themes (and 3 others)
<shiv_j> stdin: I am trying to use this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=130322&highlight=dell+700m+external+VGA
<shiv_j> stdin: see at the botton
<Dr_willis> Somting ive not heard about in ages stdin  :)
<Dr_willis>  which gdmflexiserver
<Dr_willis> /usr/bin/gdmflexiserver
<Dr_willis> Its installed on my system. :)
<Dr_willis> no idea where it came from
<Dr_willis> part of the ubuntu-desktop pacakges would be my guess.
<shiv_j> Dr_willis: let me see
<sushant> no its not probably
<sushant> what is it ?
<mecannotread> ??? fdmflexiserver
<sushant> gdmflexiserver ?
<mecannotread> i mean gdmflexiserver... sounds familiar in my ears
<sushant> hmm
<shiv_j> I am onpure  kubuntu not ubuntu
<sushant> so am i
<Dr_willis> I always install ubuntu-desktop and other stuff. :)
<sushant> kubuntu is the best anyways
<Dr_willis> this is linux.. best is what you want to use.. :)
<sushant> yup
<shiv_j> how do I use/modify bottom part of this for kubuntu?
<shiv_j> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowtoSetupExternalMonitorForIntel915?highlight=%28CategoryHardware%29
<Dr_willis> you would either have to start usng gdm. or find the equilivent settings in the kdmrc config file.
<stdin> you could try asking the #kde guys if they know how to do that, because I have no clue :p
<Dr_willis> ive never seen multpile server layouts used befor. :) well not from gdm/kdm. Just from the command line
<ronin_> Perhaps someone will know why this happens. Sometimes, whether I apt-get or they were installed when I first installed the OS, some programs don't show up in the K menu. Like Kmail for instance. Is there a way I can get it there, instead of having to run it from Konsole?
<dimmy> hi all ubuntu users
<ronin_> Hiya.
<stdin> ronin_: try running "kbuildsycoca", that normally repopulates the menu
<sushant> hi ronin
<Karti> Hi all, I have a script problem is someone could perchance have a look -http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32617/ it is only a basic backup script that I am using cron for
<sushant> since you are using KDE
<sushant> when you click the kmenu
<sushant> if you want to add some program on that menu
<Karti> When I run the script it works, when I cron it misses out the tar and the mv part
<sushant> then go to the submenu where u want to add
<sushant> your program
<sushant> right click on that menuitem and say edit item
<sushant> then you can add a menu item to that folder by giving the command that you give on the Konsole
<sushant> try it, may be it will solve your problem
<stdin> Karti: where are you putting the script ?
<Karti> stdin: I have for the moment kept in in my home folder and added an entry in the /etc/crontab
<ronin_> Oh okay, thanks sushant.   I'll try that for different things. I was just under the impression that most apps would go there automatically
<stdin> Karti: if you add it to the system crontab then it gets run by root, so ~/.... would be /root, not /home/YOU
<ronin_> stdin: running that on Konsole gives an error saying there's no database. Lemme copy and paste..
<stdin> Karti: the user has it's own crontab, open up use kcron to edit it :)
<ronin_> kbuildsycoca running...
<ronin_> Reusing existing ksycoca
<ronin_> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<Dr_willis> yea. using ~ and other shortcuts in crontab is not a good idea. full paths :) are the way tto go
<stdin> ronin_: did you run it as your user or as root?
<ronin_> user I suppose. Should I sudo it>'?
<stdin> ronin_: no, as your user, try running "kbuildsycoca --noincremental"
<Karti> stdin: ahh I see, will investigate....ta
<stdin> :)
<ronin_> Still gives me the Error: no database available
<server_> when the says specify onely the follwing in a cf files do i put it in or no
<stdin> ronin_: hmm, did it work tho, is the menu entry there?
<ronin_> stdin: Afraid not.
<stdin> ronin_: try "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<wiktor> hi there :)
<ronin_> stdin: flickered my screen, but no new entries
<stdin> ronin_: what did you install that's not showing ?
<wiktor> can anybody help me with mplayer??
<ronin_> Kmail. I actually didn't install it. I think it came with my kubuntu install, but it isn't indicated anywhere. However, if I konsole it, it runs and adept shows it as installed
<stdin> wiktor: ask the question
<stdin> ronin_: I think that's part of kontact
<wiktor> my english is very poor so i'm sorry for any mistakes ;)
<stdin> ronin_: you can add that to the menu (or add a button to the panel)
<wiktor> when i start film in mplayer
<boris__> you are good with enlish
<stdin> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<wiktor> picture is delayed to the sound
<wiktor> why?
<ronin_> Wow I feel dumb. I'll just use Kontact then.
<ronin_> or install Thunderbird
<ronin_> Thanks for giving me a hand with that.
<trekdanne> wiktor: it may be the file's fault
<trekdanne> have you tried playing it with something else than mplayer?
<wiktor> trekdanne: yes i have tried with windows applications and file is good
<stdin> try kaffeine maybe?
<wiktor> with kaffeine is the same problem
<wiktor> but only some films have delay not everyone
<stdin> what type of file is it?
<trekdanne> you can manually adjust the A/V delay with +/-
<trekdanne> in mplayer
<wiktor> avi and rmvb
<Karti> stdin: many thanks, all sorted now......cheers
<trekdanne> the avi file, is that xvid or divx?
<stdin> Karti: no problem :)
<wiktor> manually....but just once or in every movie ?
<trekdanne> although i think the support for both is pretty good
<trekdanne> in every movie...
<wiktor> stdin: i don't know
<trekdanne> not a good solution, I know
<ronin_> wiktor do you have all the codecs including medibuntu repositories?
<wiktor> ronin_: yes
<ronin_> Ahhh okay.  Hmmm... I don't know much about the realmedia ones, but for AVIs Kaffine works pretty well. All of mine on here now are Xvids. Not sure if DivX would be any different
<ronin_> Kaffine uses the Xine engine I think....
<wiktor> yes xine
<trekdanne> yea that's correct
<ronin_> adept xine and see if there's anything that looks like its missing?
<trekdanne> however mplayer uses FFmpeg
<wiktor> also some films with rmvb extension have no picture just sound in kaffeine and mplayer
<ronin_> Now that sounds like a real media video codec issue.
<ronin_> Poke around on the repositories for anything pertaining to them would be my newbie advice.  Sorry, I don't know any foo that would instantly fix the issue
<jhutchins> wiktor: Some real media stuff just doesn't play on anything but realplayer.
<l12dy> you need win32codes
<wiktor> hmmm...strange...in totem the same rmvb files have sound and picture
<wiktor> w32codecs are on the board
<trekdanne> never had any problem with mplayer + win32codecs
<trekdanne> including rmvb
<l12dy> apt-get totem-xine may fix it
<Cannoli> zomg
<Cannoli> zog
<Cannoli> an error occured
<Cannoli> while commiting a partition!
<Cannoli> im scared
<Cannoli> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Cannoli> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wiktor> maybe i try install mplayer+w32codec once more
<Cannoli> !QTParted
<wiktor> thanks guys
<trekdanne> both xine and mplayer uses the same codecs for xvid avi files so i dunno really strange
<Cannoli> !QTParted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> !GParted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jhutchins> Cannoli: The bot doesn't have anything on QTParted, or there would have been a ! before it in the !partition factoid.
<Cannoli> oh true
<Cannoli> srry
<jhutchins> np.
<Cannoli> can u help me please
<Cannoli> i got an error in qtparted while it was commiting a partition
<Cannoli> it didnt say what the error was
<trekdanne> hmm, i think you can click something like "detailed information"
<jhutchins> Hmmm.  Good reason not to use a GUI partition tool.
<trekdanne> and get a log from parted
<jhutchins> trekdanne: Where would the live CD write a parted log?
<mrksbrd> anyone know why this is kicking back this error???????..........
<mrksbrd> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/lg3d-jdk_1.6.0+b104_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<stdin> mrksbrd: you'd have to post the whole log
<Cannoli> dam
<stdin> mrksbrd: to pastebin
<Cannoli> nthis is not good
<jhutchins> I would guess that the pre-install script in the RPM returned an error.
<Cannoli> gotta restart
<Cannoli> im scarfed
<mrksbrd> k
<jhutchins> Methinks somebody didn't make backups before messing with his disk partitions.
<trekdanne> nobody does
<wolferine> anyone have VNC hooked up (winvnc) to a windows box, I want to match some settings?
<Dr_willis> i vnc backand forth all the time. :)
<Dr_willis> rarely need to mess with settings.
<jhutchins> wolferine: No windows here.
<wolferine> but do u use winvnc Dr_willis ?
<Dr_willis> ive used winvnc, and ultravnc, and the original vnc, on windows befor.
<wolferine> seems I cannot get mouse control
<Dr_willis> i perfer the ultravnc server for windows
<Assid> hrmm.. beryl slows down the graphics like crazy
<wolferine> im sure you do :)
<wolferine> Dr_willis, can I confirm settings with you, or is it not running atm?
<Dr_willis> Not at the moment.
<Assid> hrmm.. whats a good vnc server i can run on linux that gets booted with X ? so i can even login remotely
<Dr_willis> Ive always just used the drfaults. theres various read only options. but ive enver used them
<Dr_willis> Assid,  you need to set up vncserver to do that.. dependoing on your exact needs
<ronin_> !flgrx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flgrx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> thanks Dr_willis have a nice day
<Dr_willis> vnc4server is my fave for linux.
<ronin_> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Assid> can it be setup as soon as you boot into X
<Dr_willis> to get a remote Linux Desktop on a windows box (local lan) i often use that xming program.
<Assid> cause sometimes i just call home and ask someone to boot up the box..
<Dr_willis> Assid,  you want to always share your currently running desktop?  I dont use vncthatway. i set it up to run alternative desktops in thebackground
<Dr_willis> Assid,  i normally ssh in, run vncserver, then connect.
<Dr_willis> no need for X to even be running on the remote box.
<Dr_willis> plus it wouldbe a bit faster
<Assid> i have to login from my cell phone at times, and doing all that over GPRS would just take too long
<Dr_willis> vnc on a cell phone?
<Assid> err yes
<Dr_willis> thats... scary :)
<Assid> or at times through my fiends' pc
<Assid> really depends where i am and what i want
<Dr_willis> having vnc open to the wild-and-wooly internet - is a bit scary also. :)
<Dr_willis> i only use it on my local lan.
<Assid> right but i do want it the net.. and i need it on boot cause they only start the machine.. thats pretty much it
<mrksbrd> sorry had to reboot.....but that was the full error msg rec'd
<Dr_willis> could always spawn one from the rc.local
<Dr_willis> vnc is very flexiable. your needs ar enotthe same as mine. :) so what you want to do exactly- depends.. on what you want it to do.
<Dr_willis> ive had it where i can just vncviewer boxip:port# and it would spawn a vncsercer session as needed.
<wolferine> still talking about it?
<wolferine> lol
<Dr_willis> but that was not a presistant vncserver session
<Dr_willis> when i logged out . it closed.
<Dr_willis> Other times i set up vnc, and a light window manager, to just run ktorrent. so i got it going in the bg. and not bothered by anything else.
<mrksbrd> sauvin u still there?
<Assid> hrmm.. okay will play with it
<Assid> err. i dont have system>administration
<Assid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia <-- i cant follow this
<Dr_willis> i always just install the restricted-manager package, and let it install the nvidia drivers
<stdin> Assid: why?
<Assid> stdin: there is no system > administration
<stdin> Assid: that's for gnome, you can either install the restricted-manager or follow the Edgy instructions
<Dr_willis> restricted-manager, is proberly the easiest way i know of.
<x_link> Hi
<Assid> installing that now
<x_link> Anybody using LimeWire here?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install restricted-manager  && sudo restricted-manager
<trekdanne> hi x_link
<Dr_willis> x_link,  i normally use the alternative to it
<Dr_willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Dr_willis> I like Frostwire
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<stdin> Dr_willis: shouldn't that be kdesu (or gksudo)
<Dr_willis> stdin,  not noticed it mattering much.
<x_link> Dr_willis: I just installed a .deb file, then I tried to load LimeWire but it didn't work.
<x_link> I used the exact same file when I used Debian and it worked.
<Dr_willis> x_link,  dont just download 'deb' files. :) its best to use the repos. or follow the guides
<Assid> everything is enabled and in use
<x_link> Dr_willis: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<x_link> Dr_willis: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<x_link> I installed that as well.-
<x_link> ok
<Dr_willis> 'dident work' - what dident work?
<Dr_willis> !dontwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !wontwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wontwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> heh.
<x_link> Dr_willis: LimeWire started loading, but then it just dissapeared.
<Dr_willis> run it from the shell, check the output
<Dr_willis> Its possible your java is not set to use the sun java, but is usin the gjc java
<Dr_willis> chekck your java -version
<stdin> IIRC limewire runs from /bin/sh but needs /bin/bash
<Dr_willis> stdin,  i 'think' they fixed that. but that may of been frostwire
<Dr_willis> plus if its an older package.. it may nbot be fixed
<Assid> i dont see a nvidia-glx directory in my kernel modules libdir .. i do see a nvidia_new and nvidia_legacy
<Dr_willis> java -version ---> java version "1.6.0_01"   --> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_01-b06)
<x_link> Dr_willis: Okej
<Assid> restricted-manager says im already running the nvidia accelerated drivers
<Dr_willis> Assid,  check your xorg.conf ?
<x_link> Dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32630/
<Assid> Dr_willis: what driver does it use ? nvidia ?
<Dr_willis> grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis>         Driver          "nvidia"
<Assid> yes.. i changed it to nvidia myself
<Dr_willis> x_link,  dont look like ya got java installed right.
<Assid> and and also load "glx" and load "dbe"
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Dr_willis> I always use ---> sudo apt-get install install sun-java6-jre
<x_link> Dr_willis: Hmm ok
<Assid> also added: Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to my "Screen"
<x_link> Dr_willis: I did sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre and sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<x_link> Dr_willis: Should I remove that and install sun-java6-jre instead?
<Dr_willis> i dont use 5 any more. :) i use 6
<Dr_willis> no idea if they conflict or not.. proberly not
<x_link> Dr_willis: It worked with 5 in Debian.
<x_link> Should I remove 5 before installing 6?
<Dr_willis> theres the update-alternatives feature . so they shouldent ocnflict.
<Dr_willis> remove them if ya want..
<x_link> ok
<Assid> AddARGBGLXVisuals is that supposed to be in screens or device ?
<Dr_willis> Assid,  ive never noticed. :)
<Steven_Laptop> hello all, Quick ? were can I find a good sources.list and a howto to get them keys working
<x_link> Dr_willis: sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<Dr_willis> grep AddARGBGLXVisuals  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis>         Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
<Dr_willis> is in mine.
<x_link> Dr_willis: That's all I need right?
<Assid> yes.. but where ?
<stdin> !source-o-matic | Steven_Laptop
<ubotu> Steven_Laptop: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Assid> is that in screen ? or device
<Dr_willis> x_link,  no idea. I imagine so however.
<x_link> Dr_willis: ok
<x_link> Installing it now.
<Assid> Dr_willis: some places say its suposed to be in device .. some places show me in screen
<Dr_willis> mine is under the DEVICE section
<x_link> Dr_willis: Done..
<Dr_willis>         Option          "AddARGBVisuals"        "True"
<Dr_willis>         Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
<x_link> Dr_willis: You said I should use a repo, but I can't find LimeWire in the Kubuntu repo?
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dr_willis> check the guides for frostwire and limewire. (i sugggest using frostwire)
<x_link> ok
<Dr_willis> using Mint Linux here. :) its in the mint repos. heh.
<Dr_willis> Get:1 http://www.linuxmint.com cassandra/ frostwire 4.13.1-7 [7139kB] 
<Dr_willis> but thats proberly a 'no no' for official tech support in this channel
<ronin_> Dear god... I think... I think I got ATI to work
<Steven_Laptop> thanks
<misio> dzie dobry
<x_link> Dr_willis: I will see if it works now
<Assid> Dr_willis: okay gonna see if those things help out
<Assid> brb
<misio_zaglady> does anybody know how to expand virtual hard disk space in virtualbox?
<misio_zaglady> i ran off
<x_link> Dr_willis: Still doesn't work. It's just loading then it dissapears
<misio_zaglady> Does anybody know how to expand virtual hard disk space in virtualbox?
<stdin> misio_zaglady: try asking in #vbox
<misio_zaglady> thx
<x_link> Dr_willis: It doesn't work =/
<Assid> okay back
<Assid> Dr_willis: okay i did those.. and some stuff from some forums.. and it seems to be a bit better
<Assid> not sure if its cause i restarted X either
<Assid> but my glx gears just went up
<adenicio> HOW TO INSTALL .TAR.TAR FILES
<adenicio> ,
<adenicio> ?
<stdin> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<x_link> Dr_willis: FrostWire works though. But not LimeWire
<x_link> Really odd.
<adenicio>  stdin:yes i know it cant be open by ark but when i try to convert to deb it fails.so i want to know how to install the files wa in the .tar
<Assid> hrmm i should make the iso from this dvd and mount it..
<stdin> adenicio: convert what to deb?
<Assid> i cant keep running after the disc everytime it needs sometihng
<adenicio> stdin: the files wa in the tar compres folder
<stdin> adenicio: what are you trying to install?
<mcd> Hi newbie here, how do I copy a wallpaper to usr/share/wallper - Konqueror says access denied - help.......
<stdin> mcd: why do you need to?
<adenicio> stdin: samba
<stdin> adenicio: samba is in the repositories
<mcd> like one i found
<runlevelten> mcd, you can just copy to your user's own wallpaper folder, y'know :)
<Assid> err what libraries do i need to get k3b to support mp3 ? it says mad mp3 decoding library.. i did that but still same issue
<stdin> mcd: you don't need to, just navigate to the directory you saved the image and choose it
<mcd> yes tried that but said access denied would not let me
<runlevelten> just copy it to your home folder's .kde/share/wallpapers
<stdin> Assid: libk3b2-mp3
<runlevelten>  /usr/share/wallpaper is not your user's wallpaper folder. It is the system-wide wallpaper folder :)
<mcd> newbie here not sure how to do that - sorry
<runlevelten> point konqueror to this :
<Assid> thanks stdin
<runlevelten> ~/.kde/share/wallpapers
<Assid> i need some new wallpapers :(
<BluesKaj> Assid: and for mp3 om Amarok : sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<BluesKaj> on
<runlevelten> if it doesn't exist, point it at ~/.kde/share and create a new directory called wallpapers :)
<Assid> BluesKaj: yeah got amarok working already
<BluesKaj> cool
<Assid> thanks
<adenicio> stdin: it takes 2h to download and install i dont have dsl.and when i reaches to the part it install adept does crash so im not shore if the thing i download does be workin properly
<runlevelten> you can usually just right click on the image and choose use as wallpaper you know :)
<Assid> err.. k3b can make iso files right?
<mcd> so how do i point konqueror to :
<runlevelten> mcd: ~/.kde/share/wallpapers
<slobodan> hi there
<mcd> runleveten - will try that thx
<runlevelten> mcd: if it doesn't exist, point it at ~/.kde/share and create a new directory called wallpapers :)
<trekdanne> !hi | slobodan
<ubotu> slobodan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<runlevelten> np :)
<stdin> adenicio: the file you downloaded is probably a source package anyway, so you'd have to compile it. just open konsole and type in "sudo apt-get install samba"
<slobodan> can someone help me with the internet connection problem...
<mcd> runlevelten - the rt/clk set as wall... worked thx much
<Assid> how do i get k3b to make an iso ???
<runlevelten> mcd: good stuff. :)
<adenicio> stdin: i hate to wait 2hour for something to download.i have the pakage from the web site samba there i just cant install it insted of waiting 2h for samba to download and install.and it cant even crash on me
<mcd> yup - i'm through with windozzzzzeeee
<runlevelten> I use the .kde/share/wallpapers to link to my wallpaper cache on new installations
<stdin> Assid: tell it to only make an iso, when you go to burn it
<Assid> only create image ?
<mcd> great
<Assid> okay i think thats it
<mcd> would like to learn more about using konsole any suggestions or sites you like?
<runlevelten> adenicio: so you downloaded it to compile and configure manually, to save yourself the trouble of downloading it to install and configure automatically?
<runlevelten> adenicio: I like your thinking, my man.
<runlevelten> ;P
<slobodan> Konqueror, kmail and akregator are acting like there is no internet connection, but I am connected (like you see :) ) and other programs like adept firefox kopete are working fine. Does anyone seems to know what the problem is?
<stdin> adenicio: if you've already downloaded it in adept then you won't have to download it again, and like I said; you will have downloaded the source, so you'd have to download the compiling tools and dependencies anyway
<trekdanne> mcd: Linux Documentation Project got some good bash introductions IIRC
<pag> slobodan, knetworkmanager.  (ok, I'm not sure - but it has caused problems like that)
<Assid> brilliant.. now if only the same fonts would be used for peoples website.. it wont look squashed
<Assid> somehow arial looks sucky on X
<adenicio> runlevelten: i download samba by a friend on xp wa take 2mn.and to install a file manualy will help me who is a begingner to understand surtain things
<mcd> trekdanne - will do a googlle at google.com/linux thx
<runlevelten> mcd, the shell is called "bash". There are loads of great howtos and tutorials if you google :)
<runlevelten> mcd, and some not so good. If you find one doesn't make sense to you, try another one.
<mcd> sweet - that's what i'm talk'n about
<adenicio> runlevelten: sorry for the bad speling im not so good in riten english
<slobodan> @pag I tried to connect thru kppp and knetworkmanager too but it's the same... do U mean to turn it off?
<adenicio> pag:i download nintendo ds emulator where did it go to im not seing it
<pag> slobodan, exactly
<adenicio> pleas
<mcd> i luv this stuff - it's fun again on a computer... :o)
<runlevelten> mcd: that is *exactly* it.
<pag> adenicio, I have no idea at all - tried konsole already?
<runlevelten> gnu/linux = fun computing.
<adenicio> mcd:tru but head breakin when somethings dont work and u just want to break your pc :-)
<adenicio> pag: how u do it wit konsole?
<runlevelten> adenicio: I see, you want to investigate, well I can't argue with that :)
<mcd> yup - but i think it will be well worth it in long haul
<runlevelten> adenicio: it's not the quickest way to a waorking setup today though, you know that, right?
<runlevelten> *working.
<slobodan> PAG U R my MAN! :) ... sorry for shouting................  f*c!?ng knetworkmanager!
<mcd> ya know what they say - some things you gotta work at you appreciate more
<runlevelten> mcd: Set it up right, it'll tend to work for a very very long time.
<pag> adenicio, " which $packagename " tells what's the name of binary, then simply run the binaty
<runlevelten> I know of systems still running without issue that I set up in 1996.
<runlevelten> Not like web servers or something though, heh.
<mcd> i can think of allot of negatives about windows compared to linux - one for sure is being able to be on the net without worring about spyware etc.
<slobodan> pag U have beer from me ;)
<adenicio> runlevelten: yeah but if something goes wrong(we all know feisty is not stabale)yesterday adep wasnt working n i didnt had synaptic so if i needed it i willl atlese know how to instal it manualy
<adenicio> :)
<renato> hello everyone, I installed firefox a while ago (feisty), but everytime I want to upload something, say a picture to a website I get the lousy Ubuntu file manager thing, and I want it to open the one that konqueror does, which shows previews of photos and everything, anyone any thoughs on how to change that behavior in firefiox?
<pag> slobodan, then you'd go to jail - I'm not 18 yet ;) But thank you for the nice thought :)
<pag> slobodan, it's nice to hear everything is working now :)
<mcd> cya ya all thx for the help
<runlevelten> later mcd - have fun
<trekdanne> renato: unfortunately i think there is no way to do that
<mcd> you too - its great out here
<slobodan> @pag... well in some countries beer are categorised as FOOD :)
<runlevelten> adenicio: I'm not sure feisty is particularly unstable, but then I am incredibly anally retentive about looking after my systems.
<renato> I was under the impresion that it was different back when I had dapper trekdanne, or is it just me?
<runlevelten> adenicio: I appreciate and completely applaud that you want to investigate and learn. 10 points to you, sir. xD
<stdin> renato: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110353 :)
<runlevelten> adenicio: have you successfully extracted the contents of the tarball?
<adenicio> runlevelten: tarball???wa is that?
<renato> ahhhhh, thanks a lot stdin, just what I was looking for
<trekdanne> however those are just tricks to get gtk looking kde-ish
<runlevelten> you said you had a .tar file.
<stdin> renato: no prob :)
<renato> see, I knew it was possible
<renato> cool
<runlevelten> that's a tarball
<stdin> adenicio: tar = tarball
<trekdanne> renato: ah my bad
<adenicio> runlevelten: i'll be back going to look for my bleutoot to try the wiimote on linux :)
<runlevelten> heh. OK
<harmental> hey guys...why is the logoff screen so ugly?? is there any way to change it?
<Ahmuck> ! dev
<ubotu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Ahmuck> i essentials
<Ahmuck> ! essentials
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essentials - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahmuck> ! source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Ahmuck> ! build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<trekdanne> hmm what are your opinions on debian-based livecds/livedvds? is knoppix still best?
<ksivaji> echo \n is not able to break a line please tell me is there any other command to break line
<pag> ksivaji, echo -e "test \ntest"
<trekdanne> echo with arguments should do the trick too
<trekdanne> without i mean
<ubuntu_> hello
<ksivaji> pag great
<runlevelten> whose oponions trekdanne?
* ksivaji pag for inspiration
<trekdanne> livecds
* runlevelten watches several KDE users regularly and happily using the searchbar that is considered unnecessary in kubuntu.
<Assid> searchbar ?
<chaKKo_1521> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=1521
<exyan> anyone got any suggjestions on fonts? cause they look very sharp and all :/
<Assid>  exyan anti aliasing
<Assid> !antialias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about antialias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Assid> !antialiasing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about antialiasing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Assid> !anti aliasing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anti aliasing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Assid> sorry
<exyan> Assid: I have antialiasing enabled..
<Assid> try a different font
<Assid> like sans-serif
<trekdanne> hmm try winttf fonts
<exyan> that is the font I'm using
<Assid> arial looks crappy with me
<runlevelten> freetype2 with sub-pixel hinting ftw.
<exyan> is there a way to get win fonts?
<Assid> too darn thing
<Assid> exyan: msttfcore
<Assid> runlevelten: how do i check its running ttf2?
<Blissex> exyan: sharp fonts are good, if they are well shaped.
<runlevelten> yeah. Pull them out of a windows Fonts folder using KDE font installer from kcontrol, or download the ms core fonts package.
<Assid> arial and helvetica both look crap for me
<Blissex> Assid: exyan: anyhow have a look at http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxFonts.html
<exyan> Blissex: they're ugly ;) and mess up some websites
<adenicio> runlevelten: the ballthing u was talkin about?
<Assid> bbl
<runlevelten> assid - you'll be able to enable anti-aliasing in kcontrol
<cplusplus> whats that mkfs.ext2: invalid fragment size - /dev/hda3 ?
<Blissex> cplusplus: that means you did not pass the right options. You cannot specify a fragment size.
<cplusplus> but is did the same for xfs and jfs and it worked!!!
<cplusplus> i did mkfs.ext2 -f /dev/hda3
<llutz> cplusplus: fragment size is missing
<cplusplus> why is mkfs.xfs -f /dev/hda3 working?
<llutz> cplusplus: read the corresponding man-pages
<llutz> cplusplus: what do you expect "-f" to do?
<runlevelten> Someone asked to see the Kmenu searchbar, here's a shot of it: http://www.mediafire.com/?1mdt2xyjx4d
<runlevelten> What you can't see. is that it expands the menus as you type.
* Dr_willis comes back
<Dr_willis> its gotten to a point where we have so many program icons. we have to have search features now...
<Dr_willis> does any one else just use a minimal menu, and launch most stuff from a terminal  like i do? :)
<runlevelten> I have decided to install about 300 programs I might like to see in my GUI with my OS.
<slasko> anyone know how to make permissions to a second hdd, to be able to wirte to it?
<runlevelten> I do not want anyone to remove them arbitrarily. They are all meant to be there, because the user is not an idiot and decided to have them there :)
<nicolai_> Dr_willis: I try to keep the number of applications to a minimum (except for Games, which is a mess a the moment)
<pag> slasko, which FS? NTFS maybe?
<slasko> im on ubuntu server with desktop installed, hdd is ext3
<nicolai_> Dr_willis: But I do this by uninstalling things if they aren't 'critical', meaning if I do not really use them.
<llutz> slasko: use chown/chmod to set permission
<nicolai_> Dr_willis: I would probably use ALT + F2 instead of Konsole, though.
<runlevelten> Good quote from someone in another project this morning. "you are not supposed to change things.. noone does that.. noone needs that - usability people know what you like"
<Dr_willis> i always got a konsole open with ssh sessions to the various machines on my lan
<nicolai_> runlevelten: what project and what context? :)
<slasko> hmm? what should i write? chown hdb something?
<Dr_willis> Im betting chown /dev/hdb is NOT what you are wanting to do..
<Dr_willis> slasko,  for my 'data' drives i make a directory In them for the users and chown that dir.
<runlevelten> KDE. Discussing removal of options as a lazy method of improving a UI.
<Dr_willis> they dont need, or have access to the 'root' of the drive..
<Dr_willis> BRB...
<slasko> ok but i can not make directorys on this hdd
<slasko> under permisions the owner is unknown
<ksivaji> is it possible to convert openoffice,org word file into pdf file ?
<pag> ksivaji, OOo Writer has "import to PDF" feature
<runlevelten> nicolai_: The concept is simple. If someone has lots of apps on their system because they want lots of apps on their system, arbitrarily removing some from their menus is not improvement.
<runlevelten> nicolai_: It's basically a bit mean.
<runlevelten> Anyway.
<nicolai_> runlevelten: Ahh. I was just explaining how I did it, not how anyone else should.
<runlevelten> nicolai_: Ooh, I didn't think you were suggesting that! :D I just think it's important to remember that you don't improve an interface by removing options.
<runlevelten> You improve an interface by improving its consistency, and its design, and testing it for usability on the public.
<llutz> runlevelten: tell that to gnome-freaks :)
<nicolai_> runlevelten: Personally I think a system has to be flexible, it should aim for a basic configuratio, but if it breaks due to user input, then something is wrong. I might not be a fixable wrong but it is still wrong.
<runlevelten> So I feel it necessary to comment on the "many options are bad" assumption, because it begs the question.
<jhutchins> ksivaji: Look under the File menu.
<runlevelten> anyway, back on topic I guess :)
<ksivaji> pag jhutchins ya i got it thank you
* runlevelten | #kubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_willis> slasko,  you make the initial dir with sudo mkdir storage
<Dr_willis> then you can chown the 'storage' dir to be owned by whoever
<nicolai_> runlevelten: Discussing KDE isn't completely offtopic though.
<Dr_willis> slasko,  this IS a ext3 filesystem drive?
<runlevelten> Ah, chattr!
<jhutchins> I believe the proper way to set ownership of a mounted device is either with the mount command or in fstab.
<jhutchins> I think we're doing a pretty good job of getting non-kde apps to appear in the menus.  It's not perfect yet, but it's better than it used to be.
<Dr_willis> I never have figured out how to make a 'whole' disk owned by a user,  i always just make a directorym then chown that. Just as good. :) keeps the lost+found hidden from the user.
<nicolai_> jhutchins: the chown command?
<Dr_willis> you do not 'chown' a mount point normally.
<jhutchins> nicolai_: No, the mount command or fstab.
* wolferine chowns Dr_willis 
* Dr_willis shaves wolferine 
<Dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> wolferine: lol
<wolferine> :)
<Dr_willis> now you are 'bald largest member of the weasle faimly'
<Dr_willis> :)
<jhutchins> I know fat32/vfat allows a user and group to be defined at mount.
<llutz> jhutchins: unix-fs use unix-rights, so why should one use mount-command to handle that?
<Dr_willis> yea for ext2/3 and other linux fs's - it needs to be handled by the fs.
<vge> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<exyan> mkay, what fonts r u guys using ;p?
<Dr_willis> I got the vista fonts installed.. Heh. :)
<Dr_willis> and about 10000 other fonts
<exyan> Dr_willis: could I pm u :)?
<Dr_willis> exyan,  why? :) theres scripts for linux that let ya get the vista fonts. :)
<Dr_willis> http://plasmasturm.org/log/457/
<exyan> mkay nvm, can you just get me through :)?
<exyan> what should I apt-get and where to config ;);
<nicolai_> Dr_willis: I had a problem where a backup of data made using the live-cd couldn't be edited because rights were given to 999 Ubuntu insted of 1000 Me. I've also tried than an external NTFS harddrive only allowed root to edit, because a friend had formatted it in Windows. What should I have done besides chown in those circumstances?
<jhutchins> aptitude install msttcorefonts gsfonts gsfonts-x11
<Dr_willis> with a ntfs drive you 'cant' chown the files. you must mount them with the proper permissions
<Dr_willis> you could easially chown the files on a linux partition
<exyan> jhutchins: but how do I get those fonts to show up in kde :)?
<jhutchins> exyan: Restart KDE, go to kcontrol and choose them.
<vbhide> how do i install grid wars?
<exyan> jhutchins: @ the fonts settings visa 'adjust all fonts' ?
<jhutchins> exyan: Do you want me to shell in and do it for you or somethint?
<exyan> jhutchins: I just want some directions :)
<jhutchins> exyan: Directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<nicolai_> Dr_willis: it used automount, and my external harddrive, which is exactly the same LACIE drive besides his wentures with formatting, worked without root access. I didn't use chown then, but what other issue than permissions would have made it necessary to use sudo to copy a file to a harddisk?
<exyan> jhutchins: I don't want to install em, I wanna select em, I got em installed ;)
<jhutchins> ... although finding your way to Appearance & Themes, Fonts doesn't seem that hard.
<nicolai_> Both were NTFS
<Dr_willis> nicolai_,  it all depends pn how they get mounted. you could of unmounted/remounted them
<exyan> jhutchins: I did ask you if it's 'adjust all fonts'
<Dr_willis> mount would of told ya how they were mounted and with what options
<Dr_willis> http://web1.piripiri202.webperoni.de/dau/AeroConcept.rar           - has the vista fonts and a theme/thang for windows xp if ya want to look like a vista box. :)
<exyan> jhutchins: I just dunno which to select, that's all
<nicolai_> Dr_willis: Just the same plug it in, expect it to work rutine on a fresh install back in may. I hadn't configured anything.
<jhutchins> exyan: Well fer goodness sake, try it and see.  I don't actually know what you are trying to achieve.
<nicolai_> But I guess I must be missing something
<vbhide> anyone knows how to install/run grid wars? theres this zip package to download, cant make any sense of it
<exyan> jhutchins: I'm trying to achieve decent looking fonts ;) and as I installed the ms ones, I just wanna know which one(s) to select
<exyan> jhutchins: I just dunno the name ^^
<jhutchins> vbhide: If it's an actual .zip file, it's probably a windows program, and you'll have to install & run it under wine.
<Dr_willis> I dont mess with external ntfs drives. :) so cant tell ya more other then 'whein in doubt do it by hand'
<Dr_willis> exyan,  be sure to enable the font smoothing, and antialiasing features asso
<Dr_willis> and if a lcd. enable that other feature for lcd's
<vbhide> ok.... thanks!
<jhutchins> exyan: How would I know the name of a microsoft font that would look good by your standards?  I'm pretty happy with the ones that are default in Mandriva and Ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> I tend to use large 16+ sized fonts. they all look ok then. :)
<jhutchins> exyan: The main reason I have microsoft fonts installed is for web pages that call specific microsoft fonts.
<exyan> Dr_willis: font smoothing = antialiasing..? and the lcd thingy = sub-pixel rendering?
<runlevelten> exyan: scroll through the list, reading the names. If the names look like they might be one of the ones you installed, try them and see if they look good.
<runlevelten> then close kcontrol.
<Dr_willis> exyan,  yep. theres several dozen web sites with other tips to make it all look better
<Dr_willis> gota go. bbl
<jhutchins> exyan: I have a lot of other fonts installed because I do web pages and printed stuff that I like to have a large selection for.
<vbhide> its called gridwars_lin and wine can't handle it
<exyan> m ;)
<runlevelten> why would you run it in wine?
<jhutchins> exyan: The only way I can imagine is for you to try various fonts, or use the font manager to preview them.
<jhutchins> runlevelten: He said it was a zip file.
<runlevelten> jhutchins: that's why to open it in wine?
<runlevelten> vbhide: unzip it using unzip from a shell, or by opening it in ark in kde
<runlevelten> then you can enter the firectory it creates and run the game :)
<jhutchins> runlevelten: Well, *.zip files are usually windows files, but there are plenty of exceptions.
<jhutchins> runlevelten: For all I know it's a .tar.gz
<vbhide> i figured it out....... just had to extract the files to a folder before running the app. inside
<runlevelten> Lots of exceptions for games, jhutchins
<runlevelten> lots and lots and lots :)
* jhutchins makes note to self.
<runlevelten> cd gridwars_lin; ./gridwars
<runlevelten> jhutchins: It should be tar.gz, but will people listen?
<jhutchins> runlevelten: Could be just .gz too.
<adenicio> wa u talkin about?
<runlevelten> dammit vbhide, now you got me starting gridwars :)
<adenicio> adept is not crashin on me no more. y :-D  .BUT FOR HOW LONG :-/
<adenicio> feisty is like the 360
<Insane`KDE> Anybody know of a good DVD player I can use to play some movies?
<adenicio> gives a lot of prob
<runlevelten> Insane`KDE: I use kaffeine
<Insane`KDE> I wonder if oh-so-crappy kaffeine manages to play it, hang on
<adenicio> Insane`KDE: ??? ps3
<runlevelten> kaffeine isn't crappy in the least. Kaffeine is excellent.
<Insane`KDE> Then why doesn't it play a single mpg for me? I tried configuring it with online guides for hours to do so, and it never worked. I had to download VLC to watch them
<adenicio> yes it is
<runlevelten> I don't know what this vlc thing is all about. I have no problems with any kind of video I encounter except DRM'd stuff, and I use mplayer, xine and realplayer, and various associated front ends.
<contrast83> Kaffeine gives me the "unable to open resource" message 90% of the time I try to play a DVD with it. :-\
<MaTiAz> adenicio: How come my 360 has been running absolutely fine ever since launch? :)
<runlevelten> User error, and that's flat.
<Insane`KDE> And tadaa! "Kaffeine couldn't find a plugin to handle this resource"
<adenicio> runlevelten: i put samba to download with dept since i went to look for my bluethoot it just reach half way another hour to go
<contrast83> err, yeah, the one Insane`KDE just said
<runlevelten> Kaffeine is a front end, you realise that, right?
<Insane`KDE> runlevelten: I open up mpgs, and it just gives me a black screen with nos ound and zips through the movie at varying random speeds
<contrast83> yeah
<runlevelten> So you have to set up video playback, then you use kaffeine to control it, to stream it across the network etc.
<runlevelten> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Insane`KDE> I downloaded the codecs for mpg
<ardchoille> Insane`KDE: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<vbhide> unable to calculate tex size
<vbhide> what's that?
<runlevelten> Insane`KDE: You need libdvdcss to play dvds
<runlevelten> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Sinistral_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ardchoille> Insane`KDE: you need libxine-extracodecs to play mpegs
<adenicio> MaTiAz: lucky man im on my seconde 360 it died again my friends own just dieing too giving prob
<adenicio> MaTiAz: vive la ps3
<adenicio> MaTiAz: with linux
<MaTiAz> adenicio: Ugh, did you know that 360 and PS3 were benchmarked in Linux and 360 ranked as 3x more powerful?
<Insane`KDE> "Package libdvdcss has no installation candidate" What's the correct name?
<MaTiAz> Insane`KDE: You need to enable medibuntu repos, it's not in the official ones
* runlevelten did spam you with ubotu.
<runlevelten> MaTiAz: Define "benchmarked", please.
<MaTiAz> runlevelten: The guy who told me that (Mathieulh, a respected PSP hacker) didn't give any more information though :|
<Insane`KDE> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MaTiAz> runlevelten: But you can speak to him over at irc.malloc.us if you want :)
<runlevelten> Yes. I've heard numerous claims, none of them has been substantiated yet.
<pc01> fgfrf
<pc01> fghff
<pc01> trytyt
<pc01> rtryt
<pc01> ug
<pc01> gj
<pc01> j
<pc01> j
<runlevelten> With what's available as of yet, I doubt any of them _can_ be.
<Eeyore-Jr> is there someone that could bundle sharp construct for *buntu?
<aldin> hi, is it possible to change hdd rpms, now i have 7200 and would like it to change on 5400 rpms?
<adenicio> PSP???
<adenicio> IS THE BEST
<adenicio> aldin: wa is the dif?
<Biovore> aldin: you can't change the rpms on the drive.. you can put most drives into a low power state though..
<aldin> ok, thanks
<aldin> adenicio, ?
<Dragnslcr> Why you would want to lower the rotational speed of a hard drive?
<Dragnslcr> Er, why would you
<Biovore> ^ save power
<Biovore> 5400 rpm drives you can run of USB with out a extern power supply..
<llutz> Biovore: nearly none of all those 3,5" hdd are usable on USB without extra power
<adenicio> how to change the count down for the grub.its the count down to choose beetwent xp and unix
<adenicio> how to change the count down for the grub.its the count down to choose beetwent xp and unix
<llutz> Biovore: they all need more than 500mA, which is too much for USB
<adenicio> how to change the count down for the grub.its the count down to choose beetwent xp and unix
<fdoving> !repeat | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NickPresta> adenicio, edit your menu.lst
<llutz> adenicio: change "timeout" parameter in menu.lst
<fdoving> adenicio: edit /boot/grub/menu.list and look for what llutz explains.
<adenicio> im not alow
<thechris> I need help installing kubuntu wo CD
<fdoving> adenicio: you need to do that with root/sudo permissions.
<thechris> is the installer contained on the initrd?
<llutz> adenicio: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<adenicio> cant chaige it just like that i chainge it once the first time i install feisty now i forgot
<fdoving> adenicio: for example, kmenu -> run command 'kdesu -- kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Insane`KDE> runlevelten: Kaffeine gives me "Error reading file: file is empty", even when running as root, but another dvd player ogle, runs it fine without any errors
<Insane`KDE> runlevelten: And yes, I installed the dvd codec you told me to install
<jhutchins> fdoving: Clearly we need a point-and-click grub configurator.
<fdoving> jhutchins: nah, i don't consider that a high priority-issue. most people never change anything there. just like most people rarely edit boot.ini on windows systems.
<fdoving> jhutchins: by the way.. mhb started a python-project with that in mind. not sure how the progress is.
<ardchoille> jhutchins: Well, it's trivial to make a launcher for "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst", but people need to know they can do that, yeah.
<jhutchins> Insane`KDE: Some players work better with a wider variety of files than others do.
<contrast83> hrmm... if you're not comfortable editing text files/using a CLI, you *probably* shouldn't be messing with the program responsible for booting your machine. :-\
<jhutchins> ardchoille: Oh no, I think we need a GUI with a slider to set boot delay time.
<jhutchins> ardchoille: At least a picklist.
<NickPresta> jhutchins, lol.
<Insane`KDE> OH well, I'll just give it a rest trying to get Kaffein to actually play a majoraty of files, and keep using vlc
<contrast83> jhutchins: are you umm... joking? :-)
<jhutchins> contrast83: Could be.
<runlevelten> Insane`KDE: Whatever works for you.
<contrast83> good stuff :-P
<Azzco> Does anyone know where to get sourcecode or 86_64 packages for kickoff?
<jhutchins> contrast83: Still, it seems like it would be fairly trivial to scan the boot directory for various kernels, have radio buttons to select boot options, a slider for delay...
<jhutchins> contrast83: You'd also have to scan the available partitions, mounted & not, for other bootable systems.
<thechris> jhutchins: info grub.  the boot delay time, failover, and default options, among other things, are configurable
<runlevelten> jhutchins: like yast, then?
<jhutchins> runlevelten: Dunno, I ran screaming from SuSE ca. Mandriva 9.
<adenicio> fdoving: tanks
<runlevelten> ( which does far less than work perfectly with grub, heh )
<runlevelten> I went from Debian to SuSE. I know, I'm a loon.
<NickPresta> runlevelten, I did that too. I hated SuSE
<jhutchins> I much prefer text configuration myself, and having to know what you're doing from reading manpages and commented conf files, but as long as we're doing so much with the GUI instead, might as well do grub.
<contrast83> i hold to my last statement.
* jhutchins runs lilo.
<kalorin`> I've had several times lately when Grub sort of forgets the labels on the partitions or something, finally I ditched that stuff and just put /dev/sda2 as / in the config and now it works fine
<runlevelten> I just wanted something less broken than RH, with very up-to-date, well QC'd binary packages. Debian only really failed me on one point there
<sk_> hello world)))
<sk_> From russia ?
<kalorin`> with love?
<jhutchins> runlevelten: RPM based systems are structurally different from debian based ones.
<runlevelten> perfectly capable of packaging things myself, but there came a point with debian where I was building everything I wanted, and its deps,  from source - may as well have been using LFS by then, heh
<runlevelten> jhutchins: Not massively, tbh.
<thechris> so, anyone know about the ubuntu installer?
<contrast83> thechris: what do you need to know?
<runlevelten> there's still the odd gotcha though, heh
<thechris> contrast83: is the installer included on the initrd?
<jhutchins> runlevelten: Oh, I think so.  No real runlevels, network config's different, no SysV init in debian...
<thechris> as my CD rom drive has failed
<runlevelten> jhutchins: you still running lilo? good man
<thechris> and i have grub, but not a cd
<runlevelten>  /woman
<pag> sk_, #ubuntu-ru for Russian discussion
<contrast83> umm... not sure. sorry :-\
<Azzco> thechris: a quick google gave me this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/
<jhutchins> You betcha.  Until grub can set a temporary selection for the next boot, I'll stick with lilo -R <option>; shutdown -r now.
<ksivaji> is any know how many architecture that ubuntu supports ?
<contrast83> thechris: you might google around online for installing it via a network. i've seen a few articles on that
<jhutchins> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<contrast83> ksivaji: 2 - 32 and 64 bit.
<jhutchins> contrast83: PPC too I think.
<contrast83> jhutchins: which release?
<jhutchins> contrast83: Not sure, recent discussions.
<contrast83> i know feisty's not on ppc
<jhutchins> contrast83: Must be that other distro then.
<morphinex> hey folks, I'm looking for a utility that can join avi files I downloaded from usenet
<NickPresta> morphinex, if they are identical, I suppose you could do something like: `cat movie1.avi movie2.avi > movie3.avi`
<jhutchins> morphinex: I recommend avidemux2.
<thechris> i wonder if cat would work?
<thechris> i guess not
<morphinex> I have avidemux, it seems like overkill, and I don't know how to use it ;)
<thechris> unless it ignores headers in the middle of the movie
<morphinex> also, avidemux failes to open the files!
<morphinex> they are named whatever.avi.001 whatever.avi.002 whatever.avi.003 and so on
<tfreire_> morphinex: emerge lxsplit
<thechris> morphinex: try cat `ls whatever.avi.*` > newavi.avi
<exyan> tfreire_: too much into gentoo?
<morphinex> heh, is there a .deb of that?
<tfreire_> morphinex: then lxsplit -j yourpornmoviedividedinsmallparts.avi.001
<thechris> morphinex: the cat command i listed will also do this
<exyan> tfreire_: u know there's no portage in kubuntu :P
<tfreire_> exyan: yeah, I think so.
<tfreire_> yeah, I have the gentoo forum open, I mixed both :)
<tfreire_> it's a pretty trivial program though, hassle-free to compile
<tfreire_> (gentoo irc i mean)
<server_> guys how can i get access to everything on my drive it wont let me change nothing and i am log on admin any clue
<wolferine> what can you use to convert to mp4, to put video on an ipod?
<server_> mp4 is ipod
<wolferine> mp4 is an extension :P
<aaroncampbell> Are there other people having problems with the eclipse from the repos not working?
<tfreire_> wolferine: avidemux
<server_> guys how can i get access to everything on my drive it wont let me change nothing and i am log on admin any clue plz help me i want to configure files and i need access
<wolferine> thanks
<NickPresta> wolferine, you can use ffmpeg/mencoder.
<wolferine> so tovid?
<tfreire_> server_: sudo vim /path/to/file
<server_> im on desktop kubuntu need to configure files and it says acess denied and im log on the main acconte
<wolferine> server_, as root?
<server_> yes
<wolferine> gksudo
<tfreire_> or kdesu
<server_> where to find it
<tfreire_> It's already installed
<wolferine> server_, u want to edit the command
<wolferine> and add the gksudo in front of it
<server_> i want to edit files and configure it manual
<tfreire_> run from the terminal of from the 'execu in the start menu
<wolferine> server_, what?
<dsmith_> who makes decent 1u servers for < $1K
<server_> i dont no even how to edit in terminal
<wolferine> server_, what?
<wolferine> edit what?
<server_> moodle files
<tfreire_> server_: suppose you want to edit /etc/fstab; press alt+F2 to open the run commman dialog, type 'kdesu kate /etc/fstab' <enter>
<wolferine> moodle?
<wolferine> what is moodle?
<wolferine> !moodle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moodle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<server_> moodle is mail server
<wolferine> hahah
<wolferine> good luck
<tfreire_> it's the same for any file with root privleges, or to run any program as root
<server_> it running i just need to add my user and password to the config file but when i try to save it give me acess denied
<wolferine> if (!able_to_edit_configs) { cannot run a mail server for sure } else { might get lucky }
<jhutchins> server_: Start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<server_> k thx
<StoneNewt> is there anyway to get amarok to play .aac/.m4a files?
<morphinex> hey thanks for the help, once i finally found and compiled lxsplit it worked fine
<jhutchins> StoneNewt: It should play 'em fine if you have the codecs installed.
<runlevelten> faad2 i believe
<StoneNewt> libfaad-0 is installed
<runlevelten> mine plays them fine
<runlevelten> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> runlevelten: I don't recall that anything in there explicitly addresses .aac.
<Rapatapa> how to make Mplayer load DVD titles
<runlevelten> does it not?
* runlevelten looks
<runlevelten> Oops, sorry :)
<mcd> Hay there - trying to get sound to work on my Toshiba laptop - trying to edit - /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base - keeping running into a wall - tried running Konqueror as root - but line I want to add won't let me - Suggestions?
<jhutchins> Eh, I'm wrong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/AAC
<jhutchins> mcd: running konqueror as root == Bad Idea.
<Rapatapa> can anyone halp me?
<mcd> ok idea's ?
<jhutchins> mcd: kdesu kedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<[ifroog] > where could i find the changelog for every version update of the kernel ?
<mcd> from  konsole?
<jhutchins> [ifroog] : kernel.org
<[ifroog] > thanks.
<server_> ok i did kdesu konqueror and i wont show my files inn my drive why?
<jhutchins> mcd: From console you can use vi, emacs, pico, nano, any text editor with sudo; any GUI editor from kdesu, or run the gui with kdesu from Alt-F2.
<mcd> jhutchins - run line you said at Konsole window?
<jhutchins> mcd: Try it.
<mcd> kdesu is a gui?
* runlevelten wonders why printers die when you reall really really REALLY need them.
<fdoving> mcd: it pops up and asks for your password, yes.
<jhutchins> mcd: kdesu is sudo for gui apps.
<mcd> yup ok will give it shot - thx mucho'
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<mcd> oh ok thx - jhutchins
<jhutchins> runlevelten: 1st corolary to Murphy's Law.
<server_> kdesu konqueror and password in and no files show in my storage media drive
<runlevelten> Oh, and phone batteries too. Great.
<jhutchins> server_: Guess you're gonna have to give up and learn to use the console.
<server_> i just to acess my media files that all i need to get
<jhutchins> server_: Seriously, if you don't know how to work from the console, you aren't ready to run a mailserver.
<server_> and get full priviledge
<StoneNewt> gstreamer0-10 with thw bad plugins installed and no diffrence
<nicolai_> runlevelten: I was lucky enough that my printer didn't die during the exam. It simply decided it was out of colour and therefore started printing red. :S
<runlevelten> Damn. This will cost me work.
* runlevelten curses Epson to hell and back, then back, and back again.
<jhutchins> !fr | server_
<ubotu> server_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<intelikey> "shell down the bash!"    "some one bashed my shell"      "now; let's not start shell bashing!"
<igkque> an it not be me?
<igkque> god please find out who
* intelikey 'daskes' in too see what all the 'shell' 'bashing' is about   :)
<dyingofrobbery0> do yu ever want to help me leatn anything intellikey?
<dyingofrobbery0> do yu ever want to help me leatn anything intellikey?
<dyingofrobbery0> learn i meant
<intelikey> what ya interested in learning ?
<dyingofrobbery1> how to destroy hackers
<dyingofrobbery1> how to find out whos logged into me
<intelikey> w
<intelikey> who
<intelikey> pstree
<intelikey> learn those three    for starters
<igkque> thanks
<NickPresta> in addition, you want to use `last` and `users`
<intelikey> and i find it better to lock the system than to just kill the client       but well get into that after you learn detection.
<intelikey> NickPresta and tail /var/log/ssh*
<dyingofrobbery1> thank you
<Wikkon> why in kaffeine avi film works fine but in mplayer picture is delayed to the sound?
<Biovore> Wikkon: try -idx as an mplayer option.. that happens because there is a timing error in the encoding file..  I think xine tracks it out correctly most of the time.. mplayer you have to tell it to reindex the file before playing..
<[ifroog] > Is it save to load a kernel module of a previous version ?
<StoneNewt> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Wikkon> Biovore: i don't understand
<Ahmuck> any motu devs here?
<Wikkon> Biovore: what is -idx? where i must do that?
<intelikey> NickPresta http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38691
* runlevelten shouts into an empty room.
* runlevelten feels a bit better.
<intelikey> NickPresta would you say that's a little unusual?  :)
<Biovore> I run mplayer from the command line ussualy..  I just toss that on the end of it..  Not sure what you would do in the gui's
<NickPresta> intelikey, indeed :P
<runlevelten> It is actually getting impossible to find technical manuals online because of how many SEO spammers *LIE* about having the info.
<Biovore> yeah..
<Biovore> I have noticed that as well..
<Biovore> you have to know where to look..
<yonahw> runlevelten: I feel your pain
<runlevelten> These people stand between the person needing the support, and the person providing it :(
<yonahw> it is extremely annoying
<intelikey> runlevelten heh.     an old man i knew asked me "how are you *?"   to whom i replied "i could complain but it doesn't seem to do any good."     i could tell he was thinking deeply on how to answer that, and after several moments he asked "have you tried jumping up and down while you complain?"   :))))
<jhutchins> [ifroog] : Safe?  Yes, because they won't load (usually).
<[ifroog] > jhutchins, i want to load a 2.6.17-10 modules on a 2.6.20-15 ??
<intelikey> NickPresta that's because i don't login.  init opens me a shell and i go from there.   the ps can track me but not normal w/who/last/users    kinda handy when catching a cracker/script kiddiy
<StoneNewt> w00t all done finally
<NickPresta> intelikey, I shall remember that for future use. I didn't know that.
<jhutchins> [ifroog] : Go ahead and try, you can't hurt anything.
<[ifroog] > :P
<jhutchins> [ifroog] : If they load, great!
<[ifroog] > jhutchins, -1 Invalid module format :D
<jhutchins> [ifroog] : Guess not then.  Where did the original module come from?
<[ifroog] > am i am doing it right ??
<[ifroog] > sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<[ifroog] > ^^
<intelikey> NickPresta but i don't exactly use '*buntu'   it's more of and intelikey-linux-gnu system   nothing that can really be called ubuntu anymore except the use of the repos.
<jhutchins> !find ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Found: linux-image-2.6.20-15-386, linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server-bigiron, ndiswrapper-common (and 8 others)
<jhutchins> [ifroog] : try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<imagine> what's the command to send a file over ftp?
<[ifroog] > jhutchins, that will load the module from my current kernel
<[ifroog] > well, i am doing it because, ndiswrapper was working great on my previous kernel.
<[ifroog] > now it does not even connect..
<[ifroog] > :(
<jhutchins> [ifroog] : Ah.
<jhutchins> [ifroog] : Just boot back to the old kernel, wait for a fix to come out.
<intelikey> imagine wput can do that. as well as *ftp and konqueror   but i'm not an ftp user really    used to use ncftp some
<[ifroog] > jhutchins, ok, its ok to do that ? as i got this new kernel from the dist-upgrade.
<[ifroog] > to feisty
<archoniam> Hiyas! I'm new to KDE and i need to know if, and if so how, to empty the Lost and Found. It's getting way too cluttered.
<[ifroog] > jhutchins, ok, i will do that.. thanks !
<imagine> intelikey: I'm not a ftp user as well ;)
<imagine> bu thanks
<intelikey> imagine with which i would just log into the site and use   put fliename
<jhutchins> [ifroog] : choose the older one at boot time, or edit the menu.list in /boot/grub to change the default
<[ifroog] > ok
<imagine> intelikey: ok.. well I did it with konqu
<[ifroog] > i am up and away..
<intelikey> imagine yeah that would be the kubuntu way
<intelikey> that's why i mentioned it   sorta
<archoniam> Oh yeah, and is there an ISO mount program for Kubuntu?
<intelikey> archoniam yeah mount
<intelikey> linux doesn't need a program for that   linux has always mounted fs/disk/image files
<gergelya> archoniam: mount -o loop /dir/file.iso  /mnt/iso
<archoniam> gergelya: Ah. To make things easier, is there an X script maybe? Lol, i know, i need to RTFM and need to know GIYF/JFGI
<intelikey> archoniam if you want a script just write it.
<jhutchins> archoniam: What are you doing that is causing so many lost files?
<avayl-home> hey im trying to buy a new thinkpad and want to make sure it will be supported by k/ubuntu + beryl. can yuo guys check this out and see if I should be okay: http://forums.clubrsx.com/showpost.php?p=14486471&postcount=7
<jhutchins> avayl-home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<archoniam> jhutchins: God you guys are fast to noticing me... XD. I'm just really fooling around. That's mainly what this computer is for.
<ardchoille> avayl-home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<avayl-home> archoniam i checked there
<avayl-home> not everything listed
<avayl-home> thought maybe you guys will have more up-to-date infoz
<intelikey> echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\nkdesu mount -o loop ~/.file.iso ~/myiso' > isomounter.sh ;chmod 755 isomounter.sh
<intelikey> archoniam ^
<intelikey> there's you a script
<archoniam> avayl-home: What did i have to do with it? XD
<archoniam> oh, lol, thanks
<jhutchins> intelikey: You could make it an alias
<intelikey> for point and click mounting     you can add an umoun section  if you like.
<avayl-home> archoniam well okay, but do you think that video card should be okay for beryl?
<intelikey> jhutchins could   could make it an interactive function if you wanted
<jhutchins> intelikey: With variables!
<archoniam> So, where do i put the script now that i've copied it again?
<intelikey> daz rite
<intelikey> archoniam some place you can click it.
<NickPresta> avayl-home, http://www.beryl-project.org/faq.php#gq5
<jhutchins> avayl-home: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/NVidia_Quadro_NVS_140m
<intelikey> archoniam if you will tell me the name and location of the iso i'll write you a good clean script for it. and pastebin it
<Miltos> hi ppl:-] 
<archoniam> avayl-home: Um, i don't even know what you're talking about, sorry. I was too busy listening to Intelikey... lol
<jhutchins> intelikey: He could just create a desktop shortcut with that command in it.
<intelikey> jhutchins that's what a script is....
<intelikey> or rather that's what a shortcut is     a script
<jhutchins> WEll, I mean, right click, create new shortcur...
<jhutchins> WEll, I mean, right click, create new shortcut...
<jhutchins> Put the command right in the .desktop file.
<intelikey> yep   me too
<Miltos> My external ntfs drive is recognized as a storage 39G from the daemon of kde, but when i click open nothing happens!
<avayl-home> should the NVidia Quadro NVS 140m w/ kubuntu support beryl well?
<dyingofrobbery1> a log fie od mine is missing
<jhutchins> Miltos: Probably mounted root-only.
<jhutchins> avayl-home: Maybe, when beryl comes out of alpha testing.
<avayl-home> and compiz?
<Miltos> jhutchins: how to fix it?
<jhutchins> avayl-home: They've merged back together anyway.  Check their web page.
<dyingofrobbery1> a log fie od mine is missing
<jhutchins> Miltos: You need to change the fstab entry for it.
<avayl-home> olk
<dyingofrobbery1> am i supposed to have var/log/ssh anywhere?
<jhutchins> Miltos: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<jhutchins> dyingofrobbery1: man locate
<dyingofrobbery1> am i supposed to have var/log/ssh anywhere?
<Miltos> jhutchins: thanks, i am just looking my fstab, wait...
<igkque> is locate in the man pages?
<SoKeK> hi, I would like to know how to install the Ati propietary drivers in Kubuntu
<SoKeK> and if you know a way to install beryl with a ATI x1400
<carla> oi
<SoKeK> can anybody help me with that?
<carla> tem algum brasileiro aqui???
<intelikey> jhutchins archoniam could use something like this and have a one click mounts and umounts the iso file script   i use something very near that for my mother to have a cd mount and eject icon on her desktop    i also adjusted sudoers so that it's nopasswd  for the mount command on a special dir   thus it click only.
<intelikey> more than one way to defur a felion
<igkque> am i supposed to have var/log/ssh anywhere?
<intelikey> igkque not if you don't run sshd
<igkque> do you think i could find out how to do this in a linux administration book from 2003?
<intelikey> yeah it hasn't changed sense then really
<Biovore> ssh log is under /var/log somehere.. I think ssh dumps stuff into /var/log/messages
<Biovore> or daemon
<igkque> thanks
<jhutchins> igkque: man locate
<Biovore> if the log isn't called ssh... locate won't help.. :-P
<igkque> do you ever think anything is at risk if i ask loads of quiestions in here?
<Biovore> thats what this channel is for..
<intelikey> oh yeah it does default to   /var/log/access or /var/log/messages or something   but has a logging feature of it's own also
* intelikey configures everything,   "default is only the starting poing on the long road to right"
<Biovore> ^ yes!!!
<igkque> i realy think im bugged
<Biovore> you linux box?
<igkque> my apartment
<igkque> my town
<rakuco> please, are there going to be backports for the rest of kde4 beta (kdenetwork and everything else)?
<ksivaji> what package should  i install so that my browser can interpret php script ?
<Biovore> could be.. nothing is "private" anymore unless you put some effort into it..  this channel isn't private.. no encryption and such..
<igkque> what would i install if i wanted to wipe out japan?
<igkque> what would i install if i wanted to wipe out japan?
<Biovore> ksivaji: browsers don't interpret php.. thats a server side then.. apache needs to interpret php..
<igkque> what would i install if i wanted to wipe out nazi gernamy or but mostly japan?
<igkque> ??
<Biovore> what do you mean by wipe out?
<NickPresta> igkque, what are you talking about?
<igkque> i dont know im going
<Biovore> well that would explain it.. :-P
<igkque> i hate living by the highway
<intelikey> ksivaji change the name from blah.php to blah.php.html  and konq will run it
<igkque> what would i install if i wanted to wipe out nazi gernamy or but mostly japan?
<igkque> i hate living by the highway
<igkque> i hate listening to the radio
<intelikey> ksivaji you can add the mime type if you like
<Biovore> Will konqueror interpret php?
<ksivaji> Biovore then i saw one html source in w3school.com where .php file is called
<igkque> or mabey if i wanted to wipe out sadaams wierd little hacker community
<ksivaji> intelikey great
<igkque> or mabey if i wanted to wipe out sadaams wierd little hacker community
<ksivaji> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<igkque> what would i install if i wanted to wipe out nazi gernamy or but mostly japan?
<intelikey> Biovore yes i recon it does   elinks and links2  will
<Biovore> yeah.. but the php file produces a html file that a webserver upload..  "its a serverside scripting language"
<igkque> i hate listening to the radio
<igkque> i hate listening to the radio
<igkque> i hate living by the highway
<intelikey> feel the love
<intelikey> or is that hate
<intelikey> hard to tell the differance these days
<igkque> i dont realy want to die of a heart attack in a few years
<erov> well lay off the cocaine
<Biovore> I think someone has been living in oregon to long..
<igkque> i dont do cocaine
<erov> you appear to be under some sort of influence or diminished mental capacity
<intelikey> igkque good on ya mate
<igkque> i hate living by the highway
<nicolai_> erov: don't troll. Don't feed the troll
<nicolai_> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Biovore> you could be living on the highway..
<igkque> god i lost so many computers before i read the extra rules of what a troll even is
<ksivaji> intelikey no konqueror cant interpret
<intelikey> nicolai_ but trolls are so cute  :)
<igkque> i thought for the longest time that i wasw supposed to make a troll in a video game elvel
<igkque> level
<igkque> i didnt weven see the troll rule anywhere i sign up for a forum!
<intelikey> ksivaji really ?   hmmm
<igkque> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Biovore> ksivaji: the webserver calls php to create a html file for a webrowser to read..
<NickPresta> !flooding | igkque
<ubotu> igkque: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ksivaji> !ops | igkque
<ubotu> igkque: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<igkque> the troll rule isnt anywhere when you sign up for a forum! im realy pissed off about this!
<nalioth> igkque: the guidelines are in the channel topic
<igkque> mabey you should advertise this rule on television!
* intelikey likes trolls,   even does a little trolling of his own...     heh
<igkque> its just my screen, i bought it, and you geeks make up too many rules that arent in even the sign up agreement!
<igkque> just to cream it!
* ksivaji its time for igkque to be knocked out
<BluesKaj> intelikey:  what do you use as bait ?
<ksivaji> BluesKaj hi
<BluesKaj> hi ksivaji
<intelikey> BluesKaj heh yeah you got it...    now play him.
<intelikey> :)
<Assid> hey
<Assid> is there a way to mount an iso from within an X application?
<Assid> like a right click.. mount
<intelikey> if the x app can call an external    you bet.
<Assid> you know anything that does it right now
<intelikey> Assid make this a shortcut command or script or something.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38693
<ksivaji> intelikey have you configured or installed somthing run php in konqureor
<Biovore> ksivaji: if your messing with php.. I would install apache on your box and setup a simple webserver..
<intelikey> ksivaji php4 seems to be installd but i didn't configure that    not that i remember anyway....
<Biovore> ksivaji: else you can call..  php <filename.php> > output.html    and open output.html in konqueror.
<Assid> intelikey: thats not really dynamic
<intelikey> oh wait having   cherokee installed is probably why
<jhutchins> Assid: To simplify your question, no, kubuntu doesn't recognise .iso files as mountable by default.
<ksivaji>  Biovore ok i will try
<jhutchins> Assid: 'Though that's not a bad feature to request.
<Assid> okay how do i request it
<intelikey> Assid so power it up to suit your self.    make the variable ="*.iso"   heh
<Assid> intelikey: right but thats not gonna interface with X
<wtfIsATrollGame> i thought for the longest time people wanted me to make a troll in one of my video game levels!
<wtfIsATrollGame> i realy hate you!
<Kes> hmm does anyone know how i can get flash working in firefox by typing something into terminal? :o
<intelikey> it will if you tell konq to open .iso files with that script
<intelikey> like   duh.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-227-132-25.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Assid> okay i gotta learn how to do that
<PriceChild> Assid, what I just did?
<Assid> no
<intelikey> assid you right click an .iso and choose open with and select the script and tick the always use this...
<jhutchins> !info fuseiso
<ubotu> fuseiso: FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060107-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<jhutchins> !info kiso
<ubotu> kiso: program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 346 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<W8TAH> for some reason my computer runs hotter (as judged by fan speed ) under kubuntu than it does under windows while it is idleing (i dual boot) -- what (if anything) can i do to reduce that
<intelikey> jhutchins heh        fuse     isn't that like    move every thing into user space    and now how do we secure things in user space....      (me shoots self in foot to see if it hurts)
<jhutchins> !info isomaster
<ubotu> Package isomaster does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Assid> jhutchins: any of that do the above ?
<jhutchins> Assid: Find out!
<Assid> hehe okay
<intelikey> kiso uses kio slaves ?
<ksivaji> !webserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> hmmm  that might be acceptable,   i'll have to look a little deeper at kiso.
<ksivaji> how to setup a webserver i have apache installed on my machine but i havent configured it
<jhutchins> Assid: ksivaji: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountFile?content=61955
<ksivaji> jhutchins ok
<jhutchins> THat looks like it's exactly what you're looking for!
<Kes> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<intelikey> MounfFile ?
<Kes> how do i find out what version of ubuntu im using?
<vizard> how can i change the resloution of my screen, it gives me a maximum resolution of 1024x768
<stdin> !version | Kes
<ubotu> Kes: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<stdin> !resolution | vizard
<ubotu> vizard: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> stdin you write that  ?
<Assid> err anyo of you guys use vmware-tools ?
<stdin> intelikey: yep :)
<vizard> ok..thanks
<jhutchins> Assid: #vmware
<intelikey> stdin let me see ???      (i'm not feeling too critical right now)
<intelikey> :)
<Assid> thanks jhutchins
<stdin> intelikey: http://stdin.pastebin.us/38694
<Miltos> i can't mount my external ntfs usb drive...i've checked my fstab and it seems okey...any ideas???
<stdin> intelikey: the bit on line 102 (if [ "x$file" != "x" ] ) is for the service menu entry, it calls the script with $file set
<intelikey> k yeah.     use more quotes.    like mounts=$HOME/.mount/  <<<< should be qouted cause it could have spaces in it.
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, I actually only made it for me, but people were asking for a easy way to mount isos and I remembered it. so I spend a couple days cleaning it up and making it more generic
<ksivaji> stdin hi
<stdin> hi ksivaji
<ksivaji> which is better static ip  or dynamic ip
<intelikey> always better to not "assume" defaults.   that's why so many dpkg scripts break.
<jhutchins> Miltos: Tell us what does happen, what /var/log/messages and/or dmesg say.
<NickPresta> ksivaji, neither are "better". You pick whichever suits your needs
<intelikey> ah so it's a converted personal script.... yeah   that makes things messier.    i stand under you.
<stdin> ksivaji: neither is better, depends what you want
<Kes> Hi fellas, wondering if you could help a noob get flash working on a fresh install?
<stdin> intelikey: you stand under me?
<jhutchins> stdin: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=148546 < feature requested with your script as an example.
<stdin> jhutchins: yeah, just saw it :)
<jhutchins> !flash | kes
<ubotu> kes: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<intelikey> ksivaji the one that works for you is obviously better for you
<ksivaji> ok bye its time to sleep 12.52 here
<intelikey> stdin isn't that what "understand" means  ?
<root> GOD HELP ME
<stdin> intelikey: heh, probably :p
<Karti> stdin: Hi, just a quick one about my script from before. To rmind you, it works fine - ish, but when it creates the tar file it copies it across but not the whole file. Normally in Windows a command is followed through before the next command is activated. But here it appears to do it as soon as the file starts to create....any ideas PS its running through th euser cron
<Miltos> jhutchins: not much to say...my external usb ntfs drive is not mounted...no messages, no complains...
<root> I've been trying this for hours, completely bashing my system about 3 times so far, forcing me to restore from backups
<Insane`KDE> *wrong name
<Insane`KDE> Somebody seriously help me activate my second monitor
<intelikey> you going to build the suspense,   or just tell us what the issue is?
<NickPresta> Insane`KDE, which card and which driver?
<Kes> ive got an amd 64 processor, is it harder to get flash working on it?
<stdin> Karti: hmm, can you post the link to it again, so I can have another look?
<jhutchins> Miltos: /var/log/messages or dmesg will say something immediately after you plug it in - that or it (or the usb port) is dead.
<intelikey> and did you read the   !dualhead   infonode ?
<Karti> no probs
<intelikey> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Karti> stdin: Here is the back up file that works http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32651/
<Miltos> jhutchins: before that...could you tell me how to mount it manually?
<NickPresta> Kes, as far as I understand, there is no 64-bit Flash.
<jhutchins> Gah.  #kde and kde.org are just a waste of time.
<stdin> Karti: hmm, it should work the way you have it..
<Karti> Here is my cron file as well http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32652/
<NickPresta> Kes, you either have to use a 32-bit installation of Firefox/your browser or compile nspluginwrapper (http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/)
<Assid> hrmm acetone iso aint bad either
<Karti> I have made the backup exe mod 777 to get rid of any issues and it works absolutly fine if I run it or just click on it
<Kes> cheers fellas
<Assid> hrmm.. when i use beryl.. i end up with a black window everynow and then
<Assid> specially with anything that runs through wine.. thats almost always
<Df_Yz> "Hello" to all!
<Df_Yz> :)
<Assid> err. anyone know any app for recording screen input to swf or something?
<Assid> like mov/swf/mpg or something
<Df_Yz> mmm
<Df_Yz> I see some in my F.A.Q.....
<Kes> !dvd playback
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd playback - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Df_Yz> sory for my bad English
<Df_Yz> please,wait few time...
<Df_Yz> Assid, i find
<Df_Yz> swf - http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/
<ejortegau> ~lvm
<ejortegau> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Df_Yz> avi - http://sourceforge.net/projects/xvidcap
<NickPresta> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<_ron> hi everyone...can anyone give me some pointers on why I am seeing update downloads from the update repositories being corrupted?
<_ron> I'm using the x86_64 version of Kubuntu
<NickPresta> _ron, are you using official repositories?
<_ron> NickPresta: fresh install no mods....just trying to do the inital update and it keeps failing
<NickPresta> _ron, using pastebin, post your /etc/apt/sources.list
<NickPresta> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
* ejortegau is running LVM on his laptop... and is HAPPY!
<linuxtk10> where does konversation on kubuntu save irc logs ?
<_ron> I'll have to log back in when I'm on that machine so I can get that, I'm running a memory test on it at the moment just to be sure that isn't the issue.  I've installed several times though and run into the same problem every time
<adenicio> i download ntfs-3g to modify my ntfs partition but how do i use it?
<adenicio> i download ntfs-3g to modify my ntfs partition but how do i use it?
<adenicio> i download ntfs-3g to modify my ntfs partition but how do i use it?
<ejortegau> adenicio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<ejortegau> can i tell adept/apt to use a proxy server? where?
<adenicio> ejortegau: i seing my ntfs xp i just want to activat the read rite i refusing
<ejortegau> adenicio: sorry, i have never actually used it... i just thought that site would be useful for you
<adenicio> ejortegau: yea it look like it have the answer right now
<morph_> hello all
<morph_> anyone know of a good gui video converter
<PhinnFort> morph_: looked at kde-apps.org?
<ubuntu> anyone know a good starter site for user new to linux?
<linuxtk10> where does konversation log too ?
<morph_> lemme check
<ubuntu> go to top
<ubuntu> window
<ubuntu> open logfile
<morph_> this one looks good KVideoEncoder
<PhinnFort> morph_: do you need help compiling it?
<morph_> hmm
<morph_> probably hehe
<morph_> thought i could find it on adept
<PhinnFort> morph_: download the .tar.gz (or .bz2) to your homefolder or something
<PhinnFort> it isn't there
<PhinnFort> but it isn't that hard to compile either
<PhinnFort> and if you want, you can probably submit a package request, and it may be included into gutsy
<morph_> ok cool, they are both there bz2 and gz
<morph_> doesnt matter i guess?
<PhinnFort> tbz is smaller
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> but it doesn't matter
<morph_> ok got it
<PhinnFort> anyways, when downloaded, go to the folder in konqueror (or dolphin) and hit F4 to open a terminal there
<vge> root is a bad name to irc on ;)
<PhinnFort> then type "tar xjvf kvideo" and hit TAB and Enter
<PhinnFort> vge: :P
<ubuntu> anyone know of any good linux starter sites
<PhinnFort> vge: do you think someone nuked him?
<PhinnFort> !starter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about starter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vge> PhinnFort: naah
<PhinnFort> ubuntu: what exactly do you want?
<PhinnFort> vge: would be funny, though:P
<PhinnFort> (in a weird, creepy way(
<PhinnFort> *)
<r-c> https://help.ubuntu.com
<vge> i wonder what irc program allows that nick
<PhinnFort> konversation?
<PhinnFort> I don't think it has any restrictions
<PhinnFort> but nudge Sho_ in #kde, and it might get it;)
<morph_> i have tar.bz2
<vge> must be a network thing then
<PhinnFort> morph_: did you go to the folder where you downloaded it and hit F4?
<morph_> yes
<morph_> home folder
<morph_> then f4
<morph_> then tar xjvf kvideo
<PhinnFort> what came up?
<PhinnFort> oh, and did you hit TAB afterwards?
<PhinnFort> it should autocomplete the filename
<morph_> morph@stealth:~$ tar xjvf kvideo
<morph_> tar: kvideo: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<morph_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<morph_> tar: Child returned status 2
<morph_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<morph_> yeah tab
<PhinnFort> one sec
<morph_> KVideoEncoder-0.08.tar.bz2
<PhinnFort> ah, do "tar xjvf KVideoEncoder-0.08.tar.bz2" then
<PhinnFort> (didn't notice the capitalized letters)
<Tit0u__> nobody can say at me what is the IRC ip's of Quacknet serveur
<PhinnFort> then do "cd KVi" [tab]  and enter
<vge> and kde can use unpack the paggage with gui tools for u if u want to
<PhinnFort> Tit0u__: irc.quakenet.org?
<ubuntu> phinnFort a good place to download software, and nice additions, etc
<PhinnFort> ubuntu: look at help.ubuntu.com for some nice help stuff, and kde-look.org for skins, themes, etc.
<PhinnFort> ubuntu: and just ask here if you need help using/installing any of it
<ubuntu> ok
<vge> ubuntu: check adept for all the software u need
<ubuntu> how do u use wine?
<ubuntu> btw
<ubuntu> i need to use windows proggies
<PhinnFort> !wine | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubuntu> at leasta fewm
<vge> which ones?
<PhinnFort> ubuntu: it doesn't always work well, but it usually works with most with a bit of tweaking
<ubuntu> photoshop
<morph_> ok its
<PhinnFort> ubuntu: look here for info on how well it supports apps, and how to tweak it to work better: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<morph_> done
<PhinnFort> morph_: the "cd KV" too?
<elite101> hey what is the command line to fix adept its like dpkg-9 or something?
<morph_> is that it?
<PhinnFort> !adeptfix | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<elite101> thanx
<PhinnFort> morph_: no, now the compiling begins;)
<morph_> hehe
<PhinnFort> morph_: do sudo aptitude install build-essential checkinstall
<Level15> crap... no wine official packages for amd64...
<PhinnFort> Level15: no official ones, but they work fine here
<morph_> wow its going :)
<Level15> PhinnFort: are they maintained?
<PhinnFort> Tit0u__: 128.39.2.28
<PhinnFort> Level15: by the Wine packaging team, afaik
<PhinnFort> Level15: I just got updated packages
<morph_> what is xvif something like extract verify
<Level15> PhinnFort: good enough :D
<PhinnFort> ;)
<morph_> install file?
<jhutchins> morph_: man tar will tell you everything.
<morph_> ok that step is done
<PhinnFort> morph_: tar = tar program, x = extract, j = bz2 uncompress, v = verbose (tell which files are being extracted), f = what is following this, is the file to be extracted
<PhinnFort> morph_: now do "sudo aptitude install kdelibs-dev"
<nicolai_> Is there a KDE frontend for GRAMPS?
<nicolai_> Gnome methology confuses me
<ron__> NickPresta: my /etc/apt/sources.list file is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32662/  (it's the default file though afaik)
<PhinnFort> Level15: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<graft> how do i get the most out of my 802.11g card? it claims to get 18-54Mb/s, but the best i ever see is 680kb/s
<Level15> PhinnFort: thx
<PhinnFort> np
<elite101> hey im using VLC to view my movie (.avi files) everything works but i wanna get rid of everything on screen and full screen the movie ?
<PhinnFort> elite101: hit "f"?
<Level15> graft: you wouldn't see 54 Mb/s not even if you were the only guy using the wireless network and you stood next to the AP
<elite101> i will try that
<morph_> double click screen
<elite101> lol im dumb
<PhinnFort> morph_: I don't think VLC supports that
<elite101> :)
<elite101> thanx
<PhinnFort> ;)
<morph_> oh
<vge> morph_: doubleclick wond do
<elite101> very much
<PhinnFort> elite101: you might also want to try Codeine
<elite101> yeah true
<graft> Level15: okay, fair enough, but 680 kb/s is way below what's promised... that's two orders of magnitude!
<elite101> i have XINE/VLC?
<PhinnFort> it's a very good video player, possibly the default in KDE 4
<elite101> are they anygood
<elite101> okay
<elite101> i wil try that one too
<PhinnFort> it's very easy to use, imho
<PhinnFort> !info codeine
<ubotu> codeine: Simple KDE video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.dfsg-2 (feisty), package size 174 kB, installed size 596 kB
<ron__> graft are you measuring it local computer to local computer, or are you testing it with an external speed test?
<Level15> graft: is signal strength good?
<graft> ron__: local to local
<graft> yeah, signal strength is good
<Level15> graft: and are you getting 680 KB/s or Kb/s?
<graft> err, KB/s, sorry... so, yeah, not two orders of magnitude
<morph_> ok that step is done
<Level15> graft: ok, so you are getting close to 5.6 Mb/s
<Level15> what's the signal strength?
<graft> 40/45
<Level15> is it a shared AP?
<graft> yeah, but no one else is using it
<ron__> anyone have an idea why I'm seeing corrupt update packages coming from the x86_64 repositories? I've cleared the cache several times and still can't get a good download on the python2.5 packages
<buck_> kall me stupid..
<graft> and i never get speeds above this
<buck_> has anyone installed unreal 2004 and the patches
<Level15> are you connected using 802.11b or 802.11g or what version of 802.11?
<graft> Level15: 802.11g
<graft> Level15: or at least so iwconfig reports
<PhinnFort> ron__: try an update
<PhinnFort> sudo aptitude update
<Level15> hm doesn't sound so good...
<Level15> please pastebin the output of iwconfig
<morph_> PhinnFort> am i done installing compliling?
<PhinnFort> morph_: are you on 64-bit or 32-bit?
<morph_> 64
<morph_> well
<morph_> 32 kubuntu
<graft> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32664/
<PhinnFort> dang
<buck_> anyone ..
<morph_> but 64 bit cpu
<buck_> install ut 2004 and patches
<PhinnFort> morph_: then you need to compile it yourself (i'm on 64-bit)
<PhinnFort> morph_: run "./configure"
<PhinnFort> morph_: if it says all is ok, run "make"
<Biovore> buck_: there tarballs..
<morph_> morph@stealth:~$ ./configure
<morph_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<buck_> yeah .. but for some reason .. i am unable to get the patch  loaded
<Level15> Link Quality=40/94
<Level15> that's not so good...
<Biovore> buck_: where you downloading it from?
<graft> Level15: that's a reporting error for atheros chipsets, i believe
<Level15>  Rx invalid nwid:89895
<PhinnFort> morph_: do "cd KVideoEncoder-0.08" first
<buck_> gamers hell .com
<PhinnFort> morph_: and try again
<Biovore> buck_: http://www.biovore.net/Fileserver/gaming/UT2k4/ut2004-lnxpatch3369-2.tar.bz2
<graft> Level15: iwconfig just prints the wrong baseline
<buck_> yeah .. i have that
<Level15> still, tons of Rx errors...
<Level15> something is not good with the quality of the link, imho
<morph_> morph@stealth:~/KVideoEncoder-0.08$ ./configure
<morph_> Checking for g++... /usr/bin/g++
<morph_> Checking for qmake... /usr/bin/qmake
<morph_> Checking for kde-config.../usr/bin/kde-config
<morph_> Checking for KDE.../usr
<morph_> Checking for KDE includes...not found.
<morph_> Please install the KDE development packages,
<morph_> or try to set the KDE-Includes path with the commandline option --with-kde-includes
<runlevelten> ooooNoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Biovore> buck_: download the patch to your home dir..  "tar -xvjf ut2004-lnxpatch3369-1.tar.bz3"
<runlevelten> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<morph_> oops
<Biovore> buck_: then cd to the directory it made
<graft> Level15: hrmmm... what would you expect the rate of those to be?
<runlevelten> Phew, that configure stopped a lot sooner than it could have, heh.
<Level15> 0
<Level15> eh
<graft> hmm
<PhinnFort> morph_: did you install kdelibs-dev?
<Biovore> buck_: then "sudo cp * /usr/local/games/ut2004/"
<buck_> .. will that work for the mega pack too
<morph_> yeah did everything you posted
<Biovore> yes.. all linux packs..
<buck_> okay .. here goes..
<buck_> .. thank you
<PhinnFort> morph_: my mistake, do "sudo aptitude install kde-devel"
<Level15> graft: it probably means there's a lot of intereference. are there many other wifi networks around?
<Biovore> buck_: the MS bonius packs is a .exe.. just run unzip on it. and copy the outputs to /usr/local/games/ut2004/
<PhinnFort> morph_: we only installed part of the development files needed
<morph_> have to do cd ..
<morph_> up one folder
<buck_> yeah .. i did that .. but they have a linux BP too
<buck_> the earlier ones are zip or exe
<PhinnFort> morph_: no
<Biovore> buck_: yeah.. use the linux stuff..
<buck_> okay .. i will try that ..
<buck_> i just didnt understand all the message boards... gets confusing..
<PhinnFort> morph_: and can you write "phi" and hit tab when replying, that way it "plings" here when you write something
<Biovore> buck_: I play TDM and TAM here.. I don't bother with the bonius stuff.. I don't play onslought
<PhinnFort> ;)
<buck_> I like instagib myself
<Level15> lol
<buck_> but i want to see the new vehicles
<Biovore> buck_: Basicly all you really need is the lastest patch and then you can download everything else from the server when you connect..
<Level15> is there instagib on ut2k4?
<Biovore> yup.. its a mod
<buck_> yeah .. but rare
<buck_> used to be popular ..
<Biovore> There are a couple of IG clans around..
<buck_> i like it
<Biovore> Its still big on UT99
<Damienww> hello, can someone help me? i have a very noobish question
<graft> Level15: nope, only one, and it's on a different channel
<vge> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<buck_> i can hardly wait for UT3
<morph_> PhinnFort: cool
<buck_> thats gonna be one sic game..
<Biovore> yup.. end of september..
<buck_> i hope they run a linux port
<vge> sequals allways suck
<PhinnFort> morph_: tab completion works almost anywhere in Linux, and it's a rather big timesaver;)
<Biovore> buck_: Will have a good linux port
<Damienww> i'm trying to install the new version of kubuntu on my laptop, but wheni boot on it and click run/install, kubuntu starts but then i only have a white line to enter a command
<Biovore> buck_: we even are getting the unreal editor and such for linux and mac now..
<Level15> well, that number means your wifi card is receiving tons of packets with different essid... so maybe there's another network sending a lot but which doesn't announce itself... i've heard that's possible
<Biovore> buck_: And the cool thing is we will beable to play against PS3 players now :-)
<morph_> brb something is not letting me install
<Damienww> everything is loaded, it even shuts down normally when i click on shut down button on my laptop
<buck_> right on
<buck_> i am waiting for that day
<Karti> Damienww: type in startx
<Biovore> buck_: I expect the preview demo should be out in the begining of sept
<Karti> Damienww: if it lets you logon
<morph_> back
<buck_> still says i am version 3186
<Damienww> it doesn't actually
<Damienww> seems it crashes just before
<buck_> i got new screen tho
<morph_> ok thats tep is done
<Karti> did you do a cd check before you installed it?
<morph_> now i do ./config
<PhinnFort> morph_: try ./configure again
<PhinnFort> yeah
<Damienww> yeah
<morph_> Please install the KDE development packages,
<Biovore> buck_: the tar.bz2 file is just a directory structure of the ut directory.. just extract the tar.bz2 file to where you have ut2k4 installed
<PhinnFort> morph_: still?
<Karti> I assume it passed
<Damienww> yes
<morph_> well the other one was includes
<morph_> phi
<morph_> PhinnFort: other was includes
<PhinnFort> morph_: did you do "sudo aptitude install kde-devel"?
<ron__> PhinnFort...just curious how you deal with there not being a Flash and other applications for 64-bit
<PhinnFort> ron__: there is, use nspluginwrapper
<Karti> when the live cd started initially did you just selct the Install from the desktop
<PhinnFort> ron__: and that's about it
<morph_> PhinnFort: doing it again
<PhinnFort> ron__: you can also use a 32-bit browser, like Opera
<Damienww> the was only one option at the booting screen with install: "run or install kubuntu"...
<Damienww> or smthg like that
<morph_> Checking for KDE includes...not found.
<buck_> .. are you sure UT3 will have linux from start
<morph_> PhinnFort: Checking for KDE includes...not found.
<Biovore> buck_: yes.. epic as already said it will..
<buck_> cool .. now i am having troubles..
<Level15> PhinnFort: that nspluginwrapper crashes every 10 seconds... for me, it was better to install netscape 32 bits
<buck_> i already extracted to that directory
<buck_> with no luck
<ron__> PhinnFort:  thanks for the pointer I'll look into when I get my system updated....it seems I've managed to hose up my install now...unresolve dependencies and the package I need to resolve it is the corrupt one
<morph_> im such a n00b at compiling
<PhinnFort> Level15: tried Opera?
<Level15> PhinnFort: didn't run don't recall why
<buck_> should the cp * have an r after it
<Level15> something dealing with qt 32 bits libraries or something
<Biovore> buck_: yeah.. cp -r
<Karti> Damienww: is it the live cd you have?
<Damienww> yes
<Biovore> buck_: yeah.. cp -rv <-- verify
<Damienww> i just downloaded it
<Damienww> jubuntu 7.04
<PhinnFort> morph_: try "kate config.log" and paste it
<PhinnFort> !paste | morph_
<ubotu> morph_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Damienww> *kubuntu
<PhinnFort> Level15: the nspluginviewer sometimes hang in Konqueror, but Opera works just fine
<Karti> when you selected the top menu item did it boot into a desktop
<stephans> has anyone used kino? Or is there a good video/dvd creator like in the MAc?
<Karti> with an icon at the top saying install?
<Biovore> I have used kino.. its not very complete..
<Damienww> well, it did boot, but i never got to see the desktop
<Damienww> it crashed at the end of the boot
<morph_> log is blank
<morph_> PhinnFort: log is blank
<Karti> and you checked the media on the front menu?
<Damienww> yep
<PhinnFort> morph_: try opening it from within kate
<Damienww> no problem reported
<Level15> PhinnFort: will give that a try then
<vge> wow, yakuake has made some nice progress
<Level15> just after i finish reinstalling and applying patches and stuff
<PhinnFort> stephans: tried mandvd?
<NickPresta> vge, how has it changed?
<Karti> If I remember there are other boot options if you press F1
<PhinnFort> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ManDVD?content=38347
<Karti> and it gives you examples to cover most eventualities
<Karti> I can't remember what they are but have a look
<PhinnFort> stephans: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ManDVD?content=38347
<Damienww> well, i tried
<morph_> aww man my beryl is fubarred
<Damienww> but didn't find any :/
<vge> well, defaults are allot better atleast and tabs and other are styled better
<NickPresta> morph_, how so?
<morph_> the border is gone now
<buck_> im back
<morph_> around windows
<buck_> 2004
<Karti> Damienww: let me find my cd and try on another PC
<PhinnFort> morph_: try rerunning the window decorator
<Biovore> morph_: you running in 24bit color depth?
<Damienww> well, then let me get on irc on another comp
<Damienww> brb
<buck_> Assertion failed: sizeof(*this)==GetClass()->GetPropertiesSize() [File:UnGame.cpp]  [Line: 149] 
<PhinnFort> morph_: hit alt f2, type "beryl" and hit enter
<morph_> hehe
<Biovore> buck_: you got the right version now?
<morph_> it works now
<Sinistral_> Is there anyone with experiences in samba. I have gotten so far that I can see this computer on itself and on the windows pc, but I can't see any shares (I set up the [homes]  and a [printer]  share. Here is my smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32669/
<buck_> i think i have to fresh install
<buck_> .. because now i can load the game
<underdog5004> morph_, do you have an nvidia card?
<morph_> yeah
<morph_>  mobile
<Biovore> buck_: interesting..
<underdog5004> morph_, gimme a sec, I can help you.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Biovore> buck_: or you buggered up something in the install.. you could try removing ~/.ut2004 and tring..
<Damienww> actually
<Biovore> buck_: The update just work.. it just updates the ut2004-bin file and some others..
<Level15> brb
<Damienww> Karti: i'll do that tomorrow
<underdog5004> you need to put this (     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" ) under the Section "Screen" section of your xorg.conf
<Damienww> dont worry
<underdog5004> gonnna go chill w/ gf now
<underdog5004> bye
<morph_> cya
<nixternal> HEY EVERYONE!!!  If you see a ton of people join at one time, can you please do an !ops as soon as possible? This is just a safety measure in case a mass amount of spammers hit at once
<PhinnFort> nixternal: ok
* NickPresta nods at nixternal 
<Dragnslcr> Expecting an attack, are we?
<buck_> yeah .. i think i need to reinstall
<nixternal> thanks PhinnFort...#ubuntu just got nailed super hard with the biggest spam session I have seen in a long time
<morph_> im going to an observatory with my gf later
<buck_> i am gonna delete directory firt
<buck_> fi
<morph_> should be fun
<nixternal> it made irssi want to cry with lag :)
<buck_> first
<NickPresta> nixternal, yeah. I just saw it too
<stephans> <PhinnFort>  thankyou.
<nixternal> that was crazy
<Dragnslcr> Heh, looks like it was fun, nixternal
<morph_> BTW someone showed this cool asus lappy yesterday on here
<Dragnslcr> I don't usually pay attention to #ubuntu
<PhinnFort> nixternal: notified the freenode staff?
<nixternal> they are on it
<morph_> gonna be 200 bucks
<mkquist> anyone know whats going on in #ubuntu?
<morph_> running linux also
<buck_> do i just click on the uninstall bash
<morph_> 7" screen
<PriceChild> mkquist, bot attack, we are aware and dealing with it
<PriceChild> lets stay on topic :)
* PhinnFort just doubts they'll care about this tiny channel
<Karti> Damienww: if you are still there, you will find ideas with regards booting from the disk by using F1 help etc - good luck
<Dragnslcr> morph_- yeah, I saw an article about it. Looks like an interesting alternative to normal PDA's
<morph_> PhinnFort: Yeah I would like to get one, just for vpn
<morph_> sudo aptitude install build-essential checkinstall
<morph_> fist command
<buck_> grrrr .. well .. reinstalling
<PhinnFort> morph_: ./configure ran?
<morph_> then "sudo aptitude install kdelibs-dev"
<morph_> no says missing includes
<PhinnFort> kde-devel
<PhinnFort> ?
<PhinnFort> morph_: did you try finding the config.log in kate?
<morph_> then "sudo aptitude install kdelibs-dev"
<PhinnFort> Open File
<morph_> and sudo aptitude install kde-devel
<morph_> yeah i found  the config file
<PhinnFort> is it still empty?
<morph_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32675/
<PhinnFort> tanks
<PhinnFort> *thanks
<morph_> is that right?
<morph_> PhinnFort: is that right?
<PhinnFort> morph_: can you run "dpkg -L kdelibs-devel"?
<PhinnFort> and paste the output
<morph_> says not installed
<morph_> Package `kdelibs-devel' is not installed.
<PhinnFort> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:47 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<PhinnFort> morph_: dpkg -L kde-devel?
<morph_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32678/
<morph_> PhinnFort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32678/
<PhinnFort> thanks
<Biovore> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXpwC1o5AcI <-- ruby programing crash-course.. kinda good..
<PhinnFort> morph_: sudo aptitude install kdelibs-devel
<PhinnFort> morph_: this drags out more than it should...
<PhinnFort> :(
<PhinnFort> morph_: too long since I set up my build environment
<morph_> omg
<morph_> i see the problems
<W8TAH> for some reason my computer runs hotter (as judged by fan speed ) under kubuntu than it does under windows while it is idleing (i dual boot) -- what (if anything) can i do to reduce that
<scott__> if I download a rpm file...how do I unpack it?
<morph_> phi
<morph_> PhinnFort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32680/
<morph_> didnt find that package
<runlevelten> OK, what's a groupware suite an idiot could set up?
<W8TAH> exchange
<Karti> any idea why my cron task only copies accross a part of a file rather than the complete edition?
<ircuser_about_to> so, is nvidia a bad choice for gnu/linux if i want to take use of suspend and hibernate? is there a software workaround for this? or... is it a hardware problem?
<PhinnFort> morph_: dpkg -L kdelibs-dev
<PhinnFort> sorry
<PhinnFort> runlevelten: like Kontact?=
<buck_> OKAY .. ON THE REINSTLAL NOW .. HOPEFULLY I WILL GET
<buck_> it going
<runlevelten> PhinnFort: as in the server
<PhinnFort> runlevelten: there's one, that begins with a k
<PhinnFort> can't remember the name though
<runlevelten> Yeah I'm not sure kolab2 will cut it
<PhinnFort> kolab it was
<runlevelten> The primary consideration is that several mcse monkeyboys can set them up without intervention from a grown-up.
<ircuser_about_to> anyone have any thoughts on the nvidia question i posted?
<PhinnFort> runlevelten: I don't know about any other free ones
<PhinnFort> runlevelten: but there are several proprietary ones
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/38696   yeah i rewrote it...    so sue me...
<PhinnFort> I WILL!
<PhinnFort> intelikey: tried that AcetoneISO thingy?
<intelikey> no i haven't
<morph_> PhinnFort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32680/
<morph_> did you see the error?
<PhinnFort> intelikey: sounds like what you would've wanted before you wrote it
<morph_> file was not ofund
<morph_> found*
<intelikey> PhinnFort i'm a cli user   i just 'mount blah'   besides users can't mount anything on a nosuid system
<PhinnFort> morph_: drop the -el
<PhinnFort> morph_: just kdelibs-dev
<Biovore> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbTEVbQLC8s <-- Qt4 dance.. lolz  so euro trash..
<PhinnFort> Biovore: post it in #kde
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<intelikey> i mean really a user account has no avalable means whereby they can mount or dismount anything.   so if i wanted to test that i'd have to startx as root...
<morph_> well thanks for your help
<ubuntu__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<morph_> PhinnFort: dont know what is going on but I will be upgrading to 7.10 soon
<PhinnFort> morph_: it isn't really ready yet
<PhinnFort> afaik
<intelikey> did someone tell scott__ you don't   ?
<intelikey> i was piddeling with settings in the irc client and missed that...
<PhinnFort> intelikey: kdesu/sudo/...?
<PhinnFort> or plain su -?
<intelikey> nosuid
<intelikey> none can work
<PhinnFort> ah
<PhinnFort> pita
* PhinnFort needs to actually read what people write
<PhinnFort> isn't that more insecure than not?
<intelikey> PhinnFort how so ?
<PhinnFort> intelikey: running a whole X-server, instead of allowing one user to have restricted access?
<morph_> ok im out later all
<PhinnFort> morph_: later
<PhinnFort> ...as root
<intelikey> PhinnFort what x server ?
<intelikey> :)
<PhinnFort> [23:12]  <intelikey> i mean really a user account has no avalable means whereby they can mount or dismount anything.   so if i wanted to test that i'd have to startx as root...
<PhinnFort> :P
<intelikey> yeah if i wanted to test that you mentioned...
<intelikey> i don't.
<intelikey> :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> well, you still log in as root
<intelikey> can't login period
<intelikey> as root or anyone else
* PhinnFort gets really confused
<intelikey> i know.   :)
<intelikey> i have init open me a shell.   and go from there.
<PhinnFort> you must be some kind of freak or something?
<PhinnFort> if that isn't insecure, I don't know
<PhinnFort> init=/bin/sh?
<Level15> lol
<intelikey> PhinnFort no init is a custom init.
* PhinnFort has that locked down under several layers of passwords
<PhinnFort> may I ask why you want to handle your own logons, instead of use the true and tested PAM?
<PhinnFort> (I assume you have some form for authentication)
<Azzco> I've got a problem booting kubuntu after install... after bois I just get the messege GRUB and nothing else
<intelikey> a "root kit" if you will      root kits are not of nessecity evil   only when others write/install them for you   :)
<PhinnFort> root kit == kernel level programs that do no good, in my book;)
<PhinnFort> I still don't understand completely how, and definately not why, you do it, but I guess that's out of my reach;)
<intelikey> PhinnFort auth.   no i have a secure location.    and no box that someone else can have hands on, is secure.    root kit= adjusted kernel level operation of any sort
<PhinnFort> intelikey: well, I don't even trust my own apartment
<PhinnFort> ;)
<intelikey> correct.   and understood.
<intelikey> time for me to run.     back later
<PhinnFort> I guess you have a bunker with several different locks, fingerprint scanners, etc. to get access?
<PhinnFort> oh, ok
<PhinnFort> have fun
<intelikey> k u 2
<ryaren> hi
<ryaren> Do u have any idea why slow my downloading speed?
<ryaren> I have 6mbit connection but I'm downloading with 250kbyte/s
<_gtt_> dang
<Azzco> Does anyone know if it's possible to install a boot partition on a USB memory from livecd?
<_gtt_> i had to re-write my xorg.conf
<_gtt_> yes
<_gtt_> you sure can
<_gtt_> i suggest at least 4gigs though
<Azzco> For just boot? o.O
<_gtt_> yeah, it's what i'd recommend.
<_gtt_> i can't gauruntee anything less would work, unless you did the server mode.
<_gtt_> server mode you might be fine
<Azzco> Okay well...just a grub on USB then?
<Insane`KDE> Can anybody help me get Kaffeine to play dvds? My current player keeps crashing randomly
<Azzco> Insane`KDE: you're probably looking for libdvdcss or something, google up medibuntu, you might want to look fro xine-extras or nonfree or something
<bldzr> Insane`KDE: 'sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2'
<Insane`KDE> I have xine-extras nonfree and libdvdcss2
<jimmacdonald> anyone try to run WoW on Kubuntu yet?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<PhinnFort> jimmacdonald: I think so
<jimmacdonald> How and what do I need to do?
<PhinnFort> jimmacdonald: should be more or less like under plain ubuntu
<jimmacdonald> which is?
<blackskyliner> jimmacdonald: yea I, but it freeze after i was online and in my tavern, after 3 or 5 seconds...
<blackskyliner> anyone know the problem?
<PhinnFort> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312482
<PhinnFort> jimmacdonald: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312482
<Insane`KDE> Currently, Kaffeine gives me the error "Error reading file, file contains no data
<PhinnFort> Insane`KDE: stop giving it empty files then
<PhinnFort> and try Codeine
<Level15> lol
<Insane`KDE> PhinnFort: Well funnily enought eh file ISN't empty, other programs play it just fine but randomly crash
<ryaren_> Do u have any idea why slow my downloading speed?
<PhinnFort> ryaren_: blame your Internet Service Provider
<PhinnFort> ryaren_: in Ktorrent?
<PhinnFort> Insane`KDE: try Codeine, and report back?
<ryaren_> no
<Insane`KDE> Codeine seems to work
<ryaren_> bandwith test
<Insane`KDE> I'll have to check though if it also randomly crashes, if so I'll come back
<PhinnFort> ryaren_: those are all filthy, stinking lies
<PhinnFort> heh, it did
<ryaren_> but I've never seen higher downloading speed lik 250kbyte/s
<ryaren_> in win I can always download with 600kbyte/s
<blackskyliner> PhinnFort: in WOW i have the problem, I connect select my char and load it, after 5 seconds my complete pc freeze... any clue?    -- ATI Radeon x1900, Kubuntu Feisty
<PhinnFort> blackskyliner: sorry, I don't play wow:(
<PhinnFort> blackskyliner: try posting in the forums
<blackskyliner> i think it a right problem to write or something... because before it crashes its performant
<PhinnFort> ryaren_: try wget'ing an iso or something
<PhinnFort> ryaren_: where in the world are you?
<ryaren_> I'm from hungary
<PhinnFort> i'll find a mirror close to you
<ryaren_> thank you
<vlad88> hi, I have a question about Samba and file permission
<vlad88> anybody that can help me with it?
<PhinnFort> ryaren_: open a konsole, and run "wget  http://ubuntu.bitmind.hu/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso"
<PhinnFort> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<vlad88> thank you, I'll read it first :D
<blackskyliner> PhinnFort: I have aother question, I've installed SWAT for Samba but it's not aviable on port 901... it's the right prot or?
<ryaren_> PhinnFort: Yes. The downloading speed stopped at 230 kbyte/s
<vlad88> Yeah, I have the same question as blackskyliner, I installed it but no response from 901
<PhinnFort> ryaren_: can you paste the output of dmesg?
<PhinnFort> vlad88: did you start it?
<PhinnFort> sudo /etc/init.d/swat start
<vlad88> I installed smb4k instead
<PhinnFort> or something
<ryaren_> yes
<PhinnFort> tried smb:// in konqueror?
<vlad88> I did this: sudo update-inetd --enable 'swat'
<ircuser_about_to> so, is nvidia a bad choice for gnu/linux if i want to take use of suspend and hibernate? is there a software workaround for this? or... is it a hardware problem?
<ryaren_> PhinnFort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32686/plain/
<NickPresta> ircuser_about_to, what do you mean? Which problems with suspend/hibernate?
<blackskyliner> PhinnFort: SWAT seems to freeze after i start it, i cant kill it, any clue?
<PhinnFort> ryaren_: I can't see anything unusual
<PhinnFort> ryaren_: maybe try to disable ipv6
<PhinnFort> !ipv6 | ryaren_
<ubotu> ryaren_: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ircuser_about_to> NickPresta: i saw someone in one of the channels earlier this week complain about how suspend (or was it hibernate?) wouldn't work because the hibernate process couldn't rmmod nvidia modules
<PhinnFort> blackskyliner: sorry, I don't have any windows machines in this house (macs only)
<vlad88> PhinnFort -> Thanks for the link, I did a quick review, and I have fstab ok according it, and yes, it works, but there's something that I don't like, when I create a new file in a samba mounted device,there's a warning about it can't write permissions :(
<vlad88> it's just a warning, cause if I clic "ok" in that box everything is ok (no corruption or anything like that)
<ryaren_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ircuser_about_to> also, if a system is put on hibernate, does that mean wtmp / utmp logs it as a shutdown or a reboot?
<blackskyliner> vlad88: have the user the right on the linux machine to write the dir and have u writeable on?
<Fragility> what might it mean if it takes my command like like a minute to show up after opening the terminal?
<Fragility> shouldnt that be really quick even on a slow computer?
<vlad88> blackskyliner ->  yes, in fact I can move, cut, paste, etc, etc. but the problem is when creating _new_ files
<vlad88> blackskyliner -> it's just a warning about it can't set the file permissions
<vlad88> but it does not block anything, but I would wish to stop that message from appearing
<blackskyliner> vlad88 its normal.... I have the same problem u do it with konquer or?
<vlad88> konqueror
<blackskyliner> y
<vlad88> there's not way to avoid it to appear?
<blackskyliner> Its because it will set the rights after copying, but u cant set the rights ohn a remote machine via samba
<vlad88> oh
<vlad88> so bad
<blackskyliner> i think
<frode_> question: i have low reception signal with my wireless network in linux. when i plug the wireless card in another computer, running windows, the signal is much better. i wonder why? any solutions?
<vlad88> with ntfs-3g there's an option when mounting: "silent" so that message does not appear
<evri2> Guys what is the <super key> in compiz-fusion settings?
<blackskyliner> i dont know it 100% but i think so vlad888 :)
<vlad88> blackskyliner -> anything is better than nothing, thank you :D
<blackskyliner> no problem :)
<Azzco> Okay I need some help booting my kubuntu installation..
<Azzco> I just get "GRUB" on my screen nothing else...
<Dragnslcr> evri2- on most keyboards it's the Windows ket
<Dragnslcr> key
<Dragnslcr> evri2- it's whatever else is down in the corner with ctrl and alt
<blackskyliner> *arzt
<blackskyliner> ohh
<blackskyliner> wron channel sry
<koyo001> need help removable drive
<koyo001> cannot mount it
<koyo001> or dont know how to mount it
<koyo001> can someone help me
<klobster> it should automount
<vzduch> or at least it should pop up a requester asking what to do
<koyo001> from where do i access it__
<koyo001> i wanna copy my files
<whizadree> hey
<klobster> try /media
<klobster> it should be a folder in there
<koyo001> its not
<koyo001> tried
<whizadree> any rules in here?
<koyo001> what is the main ubuntu forum for help???
<klobster> it's here
<klobster> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NickPresta> koyo001, http://ubuntuforums.org/
<koyo001> thanks nickpresta
<whizadree> thers also https://help.ubuntu.com/ i guess
<klobster> koyo001: what type of drive is it?
<koyo001> klobster: seagate 250gig removable drive
<klobster> firewire or USB?
<koyo001> not sure
<koyo001> klobster: usb 2.0
<whizadree> well i have a darndest problem and wonder if anyone can help here , i have dell inspiron e1705 aka as the 9400 , and it has been one pain after another , trying to install Kubuntu ... i really just want to get rid of vista eck! and be able to run Kub'
<koyo001> klobster: removable drive
<klobster> koyo001: can you run dmesg and paste the output to  http://dpaste.com/
<adenicio> how to decible shared option and control option(from people no to activate to allowd to control my mouse n keyboard)
<koyo001> klobster:http://dpaste.com/16072/
<adenicio> how to stop shared option and control option(from people no to activate to allowd to control my mouse n keyboard)
#kubuntu 2008-07-28
<zabbadapp> GS3User: try the following: echo "nvidia-settings -l" > ~/.kde/Autostart/fix_nv_res.sh; chmod u+x ~/.kde/Autostart/fix_nv_res.sh
<cadoo> hellhound: right click panel setting or hit the cashew on the right of the panel. there should be an add widgets button click in the black bar beside that and you can drag the panel around
<hellhound> cadoo: yes GS3User helped me figure it out.  thank you
<GS3User> zabbadapp: okay, i put that into konsole and hit enter. didn't get any feedback. think it'll fix things?
<zabbadapp> GS3User: you will get a small shellscript that hopefully loads the nv-setting ...
<hellhound> does anyone know where the folder icon is???  for some reason all my folder icons disappered in the kmenu
<hellhound> ahhh found it
<zabbadapp> GS3User: i'm not sure if it needs a "shebang" to run... but if you restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace .. all you apps will be closed) and you get no difference .. try to edit that file (fix_nv_res.sh) and add the following line first: #!/bin/sh
<_aib> i'm getting a cannot find kstartupconfig error when starting kubuntu
<_aib> i can't start a browser unfortunately
<_aib> help?
<greeg> hi
<greeg> how can i remove kde?  i prefer commandline only
<_aib> i think sudo apt-get remove kdelibs kdecore would do it
<nicolas_> bonjour
<greeg> i dont have much disk space on this pc.
<_aib> "could not start kstartupconfig. check your installation" is the exact error I get
<nicolas_> pourquoi avec kubuntu il n y a pas les meme logiciels que ubuntu?
<_aib> nicolas_ translate.google.com
<dthacker> !fr | nicolas_
<ubottu> nicolas_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bascule> _aib: is it a new user, or have you copied a users folder?
<greeg> apt-get remove kdm  #doesent seem to do the trick
<greeg> kde is still there
<bascule> try sudo chown -R user /home/user
<bascule> aptitude --purge remove kdelibs
<bascule> but it is still a bit messy :/
<_aib> bascule, that didn't fix it
<_aib> bascule, i think dcop isn't starting
<_aib> this worked for me the last time i tried to log in :/
<bascule> ok, change of hostname?
<_aib> could possibly be a network issue yes..let me see if i can tell
<bascule> I am thinking stale sockets in /tmp and those are bound to the hostname
<tmc-virus> hey all
<bascule> hello
<tmc-virus> I got a problem... i have kubuntu and im sharing a folder i can reach it but the problem is i have desktop applet and it says server inactive! and if i share my ip it cant connect how and what to forward help:$
<matisse> has anyone an idea why k3b is running, but no window is showing up ? (k3b is really running, no error in bash)
<tmc-virus> i have samba allready running
<bascule> the applet is a different thing from samba
<tmc-virus> yes but mate how i get it to work
<tmc-virus> i want to share my ext HDD
<bascule> if it is the applet I think it is, well that applet is not one I remember off the top of my head
<tmc-virus> 500 GB
<tmc-virus> i want people can reach it if they tick in my ip
<tmc-virus> like sort ftp
<bascule> do you want samba or the applet?
<tmc-virus> if it runs:D
<bascule> install kdenetwork and kdeadmin
<bascule> it is very easy after that
<tmc-virus> how mate in terminal
<tmc-virus> ?
<bascule> any way, use adept if you are new
<tmc-virus> had ubuntu
<tmc-virus> now kubuntu
<tmc-virus> but i have to forward ports at routeR?
<bascule> use kmyfirewall or firestarter
<tmc-virus> wut it does?
<bascule> both should have default samba templates in them
<tmc-virus> u think
<tmc-virus> it gonna work?
<bascule> uh huh :)
<bascule> works for me
<bascule> !samba
<tmc-virus> coooooooooool
<tmc-virus> !powa:D
<tmc-virus> mate how to run
<tmc-virus> i need to run kdenetwork
<tmc-virus> or smtng
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tmc-virus> ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powa:d
<bascule> kdenetork is an extension for KDE as is kdeadmin, the give config tools to help set things up, like file shareing
<tmc-virus> hey installed it
<tmc-virus> how to run now?
<bascule> it runs
<bascule> try alt+f2 kcontrol
<tmc-virus> i get console
<tmc-virus> then?
<bascule> internet and network -> samba
<tmc-virus> samba not in it
<bascule> you added kdeadmin?
<tmc-virus> ye
<tmc-virus> hmm
<bascule> well I am trying to remember where it comes from now, I was sure it was those 2
<bascule> I have it in my kcontrol you see, but I have all the kde extras installed
<tmc-virus> kcontrol
<tmc-virus> how to find that?
<tmc-virus> new at kubuntu
<bascule> alt+f2 kcontrol
<tmc-virus> i get menu
<tmc-virus> dor cmd
<tmc-virus> for*
<bascule> yes, kcontrol and hit return
<tmc-virus> internet and network
<tmc-virus> samba
<bascule> administrator mode button, go from ther
<bascule> e
<tmc-virus> yes
<tmc-virus> im in theire
<tmc-virus> than what i have to set
<tmc-virus> much settings
<bascule> shares
<tmc-virus> yes
<bascule> add new share
<tmc-virus> yes
<tmc-virus> have a folder
<tmc-virus> called openbaar
<tmc-virus> yes
<bascule> browse to it, give it a name
<bascule> should be there
<tmc-virus> have to add a useR>
<tmc-virus> ?
<bascule> no
<tmc-virus> k
<john_> irc://irc.p2pirc.org/stsupport
<Echtelion78> hello
<Echtelion78> I got a serious problem and it is getting late
 * Echtelion78 playing madness
<Echtelion78> can anybody assist?
<tmc-virus> yes
<tmc-virus> give your problem
<Echtelion78> thx
<Echtelion78> I got a pc which has a fatal crash
<tmc-virus> ok, explain more
<tmc-virus> give information
<Echtelion78> I can't start windows and I can't boot ubuntu
<Echtelion78> I want to dualboot it
<tmc-virus> you got a dual boot
<Echtelion78> i got no boot at all
<tmc-virus> does it gives some errors?
<tmc-virus> all = gone
<Echtelion78> yes a blinking cursor
<tmc-virus> To bad mate
<tmc-virus> you have to install all again
<Echtelion78> when I boot from ubuntu 7.1
<tmc-virus> yes..
<Echtelion78> live it halts
<tmc-virus> the disc is it clean?
<matisse> what did you do before the error ?
<tmc-virus> did u tried when booting to look for disc defects?
<Echtelion78> i did a chkdsk in safemode
<Echtelion78> but then it just black
<tmc-virus> try to make it clean again and look for it again disc defects
<tmc-virus> should work
<tmc-virus> otherwise, reburn Ubuntu 7.10
<Echtelion78> the u works fine normally
<tmc-virus> i had it to for about 2 weeks ago
<not-alone_> " Single-depth WCHAN output" is this option must enabled for destktop system kernel
<not-alone_> ?
<tmc-virus> if you want to fix
<Echtelion78> I had to restart because of a problem with writing the server edition
<tmc-virus> buy a new pc :D
<Echtelion78> thank you very much lol
<cyberponix_> has anyone elses thumbdrives and or dvd roms stopped working out of the blue?
<bascule> no, sounds like hal though
<bascule> can you manually mount them still (I suspect so)
<cyberponix_> cant mount and I am missing my batt meter
<cyberponix_> also
<cyberponix_> what is the deal with HAL?
<matisse> Is there a package update/install log ?
<Echtelion78> windows always wants to take control
<Echtelion78> i am now trying the safe mode with prompt
<Echtelion78> dang it bites
<Echtelion78> I almost had the server edition burned
<cyberponix_> Could have HAL been messed up when downloading and installing education games?
<Echtelion78> what is HAL?
<Echtelion78> I crashed windows
<Echtelion78> then ubuntu worked live
<bascule> cyberponix_: no, HAL is the thing that auto-detects added devices like USB and CDs
<Echtelion78> now It won't boot because win is always popping up
<Echtelion78> fresh install of xp first?
<bascule> windows first is easier yes, but I am fairly interested in what is wrong
<Echtelion78> it hangs now in going to safemode and is doing a reboot
<bascule> how long is the hang for? safe-mode can be very slow to start
<Echtelion78> and starting up normally from windows drive
<cyberponix_> so why would have my usb ports and dvdrom stopped working after downloading and installing educational games with synaptic
<Echtelion78> instead of going to atapi first
<bascule> cyberponix_: i am not sure, and I doubt it is the games
<Echtelion78> now I have a black screen
<cyberponix_> how do I fix it? everything else works
<bascule> no big list pf .sys Echtelion78 ?
<bascule> of not pf, sorry
<Echtelion78> i don't get a prompt
<Echtelion78> it rebooted 'normally'
<bascule> ah well, that is something
<Echtelion78> but black screen
<Echtelion78> i am reseting
<bascule> not so good
<bascule> try VGA mode off the startupmenu (F8 thingy)
<Echtelion78> full stop
<Echtelion78> f8 is device priority
<bascule> no,as in the bit where you select safe-mode
<Echtelion78> when i choose atapi first i get a blinking cursor
<bascule> is it on-board RAID?
<Echtelion78> k
<Echtelion78> no raid
<bascule> does the board have that facility though?
<Echtelion78> i got the safe mode thingy
<bascule> like 4 IDE channels?
<bascule> try VGA mode
<Echtelion78> i don't have that optiion
<bascule> ?
<cyberponix_> is there a way to repair HAL?
<Echtelion78> i am pondering trying with networking fac because I have a router with virtual server
<bascule> cyberponix_: assuming it is hal, and I don't know, sorry
<Echtelion78> the command prompt halted
<Echtelion78> k I must get some coffee
<Echtelion78> i am going for the networking option
<cyberponix_> is there anything else it could be?
<bascule> discs and usb, almost certaily hal
<Echtelion78> the boot always stops at agp440.sys
<Echtelion78> but i will let it run
<bascule> yeah, leave it for a while
 * Echtelion78 runs for caffeine
<Echtelion78> brb
<bascule> safe-mode hangs on all sorts of things
<bascule> usually mup.sys
<Echtelion78> black
<Echtelion78> screen is black as my coffee
<Echtelion78> we are out of milk and the kitchen is a mess
<Echtelion78> k
 * Echtelion78 sips his coffee and ponders
<bascule> sounds hosed ... :(
<Echtelion78> yeeees
<Echtelion78> i got a windows log on
<bascule> ah, well, is is OK then
<Echtelion78> i don't know yet
<Echtelion78> i got a wallpaper now
<sdragon1984> does this server have a channel for Konversation?
<skip99> anyone experienced with KXdocker?
<Echtelion78> beautifull wallpaper from silicon valley
<bascule> sdragon1984: yes #konversation
<sdragon1984> heh, makes sense
<sdragon1984> probably why i didnt think of it =P
<skip99> when compiling, default install location is ofen
<skip99> often* /usr/local/bin
<skip99> should that be different for kubuntu?
<Echtelion78> yeeeees
<Echtelion78> boot in xp
<bascule> skip99: /usr/local/bin/ should be OK
<bascule> but /usr/bin is better :)
<bascule> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<skip99> i get thru ./configure fine, but when i run make it hits a whole slew of errors, i had to install g++ to get this far, im gonna assume im missing something else essential
<skip99> any ideas?
<bascule> it perhaps doesn't get thru configure
<skip99> no errors in terminal
<bascule> well if it is build bugs, you are in trouble :)
<bascule> paste config.log (if there is one)
<skip99> k one sec
<skip99> just errors part?
<Echtelion78> ok i have to unplugg this laptop and rewire my pc
<Echtelion78> thx all for the assitense
<bascule> skip99: well, if it completed it completed, I am unlikely to be able to fix it anyway, and it is late :)
<Echtelion78> assistence
<cyberponix_> Dr_willis: do you know anything about HAL
<Echtelion78> and coffee safe the day again
<skip99> hread model: posix
<skip99> gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)
<skip99> configure:3859: $? = 0
<skip99> configure:3861: g++ -V </dev/null >&5
<skip99> g++: '-V' option must have argument
<bascule> paste as in
<bascule> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bascule> but I am off to bed anyway, so laters o/
<cyberponix_> Does anyone know how to fix HAL probs?
<matisse> Is there a package update/install log ?
<matisse> cyberponix_: dont ask metaquestion
<matisse> s
<Dr_willis> I know no HAL.
<matisse> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cyberponix_> How do I figure out what happened to my comp so I can fix it? Every thing but USB ports DVD rom and powermanagment works
<skip99> oops i flooded
<matisse> cyberponix_: what doesn't work with usb and dvd ? Mounting ?
<cyberponix_> even seeing them
<cyberponix_> rather I can NOT see them anymore
<matisse> did you change something before ?
<zabbadapp> cyberponix_: "lsusb"  doesn't list anything either?
<flaccid> check dmesg cyberponix_
<cyberponix_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31091/ for lsusb
<leba_> What is a partition tool for Kubuntu/kde 4 ?
<leba_> I don't think it's present on the desktop-cd.
<flaccid> !partition | leba_
<ubottu> leba_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<buckethead> How much space does gtk take up? Someone was acting like it was a Really Big Deal the other day.
<leba_> thank you flaccid !
<flaccid> np
<cyberponix_> dmesg paste taking awhile
<cyberponix_> to post
<flaccid> buckethead: gtk itself probably 20-50MB. you can check the package sizes
<leba_> I think kde 4 is heavy man. I like the look like but it holds my computer a lot. Maybe because I am running it from desktop cd yet.
<flaccid> leba_: yes it will be slow because its running off cd and not hard disk. the read speeds are incredibly slower.
<cyberponix_> running a live disk vs installed is much slower
<cyberponix_> dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/31097/
<leba_> flaccid, what is the difference between Dapper and Edgy  ?
<flaccid> leba_: they are different releases.
<leba_> flaccid, I just downloaded Kubuntu with kde 4 and I am not sure which one I have beside I cannot find any partition tool on it anymore...
<buckethead> flaccid: Thanks.
<leba_> flaccid, I need one partition tool to format a partition
<flaccid> leba_: it doesn't have a standalone partitioner. you could install qtparted if you need to. you can also run lsb_release -a in konsole to see which version you have. why do you need a partitioner?
<flaccid> cool
<leba_> flaccid, I was running Ubuntu with GParted and I decided to change a partitionn windows partition name with it  and it somehow destroyed my partition table. When I log from windows I still seem the files and partitions but from Linux I couldn't see anymore, at least with GParted tool. So I decided to downloda a Kubuntu version and chech which partition tool they have.
<flaccid> leba_: ok cool. well if the partition is intact you probably have to mount it in disks & filesystems from system settings.
<kasra> Hi , I have Ubuntu HH and I installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop . my laptop is old and its vga is not supported by Compiz , but I tried to enable visualeffects , and now I have black screen , I have my GNOME and also tty(s) , how can I disable it ?
<leba_> flaccid, I cannot find disks & filesystems on my system settings. Is it on advanced ot general tab ?
<flaccid> leba_: advanced
<leba_> flaccid, it's not there anymore...
<cyberponix_> IS there some place I can go to find help with HAL
<leba_> flaccid, under system I jut have Login Manager
<flaccid> leba_: maybe dapper or edgy doesn't have it
<flaccid> !mount | leba_
<ubottu> leba_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<matisse> kasra: you could try to relogin in gnome, by killing the x server
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> !fstab | leba_ do it manual
<ubottu> leba_ do it manual: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<flaccid> you can also look at mount to see if its mounted already
<matisse> cyberponix_: try the internet
<cyberponix_> DUH
<matisse> :P
<cyberponix_> lol
<kasra> matisse: I know , but when I login again afte kde splash I have black screen , seems like visualeffects is still enable
<leba_> flaccid, can I install and run qtparted from hardy ?
<flaccid> leba_: you can from any of them
<cyberponix_> been looking HAL seems to be something not many people touch on
<leba_> flaccid, I mean hardy desktop cd.
<flaccid> yes
<leba_> flaccid, ok, thank you man ! ;)
<flaccid> np
<matisse> cyberponix_: well, i dont what HAL might be, so i cant help
<flaccid> cyberponix_: #kde for directly related hal help
<matisse> kasra: maybe you cant try something like a saved session or something like that (don't know how its called in English...)
<matisse> *can
<cyberponix_> HAL is your power managment and what pics up on USB stuff along with your DVD/CD rom(s)
<cyberponix_> join #kde
<flaccid> hal is not powermanagement.
<matisse> cyberponix_: HAL did annoy me under Debian, but I solved the problem not by concentrating on hal but on the usb stuff
<flaccid> i don't see hal being the problem here. we don't know what the problem is
<kasra> matisse:safe session ?
<kasra> anyeone else ?
<matisse> wait a sec.
<matisse> kasra: i mean "failsafe"
<matisse> dont know if it helps :)
<matisse> but there you can start "kcontrol" somehow
<kasra> matisse: kde has failsafe ? I'll try , thanks
<cyberponix_> Does anyone know how to fix HAL probs?
<mr---t-> maybe if you actually describe the problem and ask a question someone can help
<mr---t-> cyberponix_:  | !ask
<cyberponix_> How do I figure out what happened to my comp so I can fix it? Every thing but USB ports DVD rom and powermanagment works
<flaccid> cyberponix_: no need to repeat. we referred you to #kde
<cyberponix_> hence HAL
<cyberponix_> no one there
<leba_> flaccid, if I download Kubuntu 8.04 - Supported until October 2009 instead of Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 Remix - Community support only, I will be getting a non kde 4 Kubuntu version, right ?
<flaccid> if someone could of helped they would of. is someone is not available then nothing you can do here
<mr---t-> sorry flaccid , I didn't know the history
<flaccid> leba_: um so 8.04 is kde3, so yes i guess
<leba_> flaccid, I think 8.04 is kde 3 and 8.04.1 is kde 4, or .. ?
<flaccid> !download
<ubottu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<flaccid> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<flaccid> meh the factoids are not great
<flaccid> leba_: so you get the first one. kubuntu 8.04 - supported until oct 2009 if you want kde3
<leba_> flaccid, ok, I will be downloading the thing. Thank you again brother ;)
<flaccid> np
<Walzmyn> ;
<matisse> wait
<matisse> flaccid, leba_ as I know, Hardy comes with Kde 4
<guido_> hi
<flaccid> matisse: the remix does yes. not the normal one
<guido_> I've just installed kubuntu hardy heron and for some reason it doesn't properly recognizes my dell e228wfp. any thoughts?
<flaccid> whats  dell e228wfp?
<matisse> flaccid: what do I get, if i upgrade with update-manager ?
<flaccid> matisse: i don't know what update-manager is and it all depends on the repos you have selected. if you havnt installed kde4 then you probably need to do so to get it..
<matisse> that doesnt sound great :/
<flaccid> why should it?
<mr---t-> matisse: it will show you whats available before you confirm
<matisse> mr---t-: didn't show anything to choose... but i was lucky, it aborted itself because of to few space on the hd
<mr---t-> As flaccid said it does depend on the repos you have listed
<matisse> repos are disabled
<flaccid> im pretty confused here heh
<guido_> I've just installed kubuntu hardy heron and for some reason it doesn't properly recognizes my dell
<mr---t-> there you go
<flaccid> matisse: what you trying to do?
<matisse> system upgrad
<flaccid> guido_: dell what? what is it? how does it not properly recognise. please explain
<flaccid> upgrade of what to what?
<matisse> 7.10 to 8.04
<guido_> flaccid: sorry about that,the message was cut off.. my dell e228wfp lcd monitor
<guido_> flaccid: it sees it as a generic plug n play and if I manually set it it crashes the x server
<flaccid> matisse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<matisse> thx
<flaccid> guido_: check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<guido_> flaccid: what am I looking for there?
<flaccid> guido_: errors etc.
<flaccid> guido_: you obviously have to look after it has crashed..
<guido_> flaccid: ok, I'll redo the steps that made it crash and then look there
<flaccid> why do you assume its the monitor, guido_?
<mr---t-> flaccid: are you a konsole guy?
<guido_> flaccid: what do you mean?
<flaccid> i dont use konsole much as i use yakuake
<flaccid> guido_: what evidence do you have to suggest the problem is the monitor?
<mr---t-> Is that a terminal/shell
<guido_> flaccid: well, only the fact that it crashes whenever I change the monitor settings
 * mr---t- will google it
<matisse> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<szakulec> yakuake is a terminal modeled after the Quake console
<flaccid> guido_: could be many things and likely not the monitor at all
<guido_> flaccid: well... I've noticed that this only happens if I use the restricted nvidia drivers
<guido_> flaccid: when it's vesa or nv, it doesn't crash
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<MachinTrucChose> for the love of God, is there a software application that will properly and reliably configure Samba so I can share some files to/from a Windows computer?
<guido_> nvidia
<guido_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MachinTrucChose> I must have a spent a combined 10 hours editing smb.conf when KDE's samba configurator crapped out.
<guido_> !dell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell
<MachinTrucChose> At this point, I just need a Windows-like "it just ****ing works" solution.
<flaccid> guido_: so its more likely the driver
<flaccid> !samba | MachinTrucChose
<guido_> flaccid: but the driver's fresh from the repo... it's a fresh install
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MachinTrucChose> Thanks, but I've read all of that
<flaccid> MachinTrucChose: the kcontrol samba snap in not good enogh?
<MachinTrucChose> flaccid: no. Not to mention that if you make some changes to smb.conf manually, it completely freaks out and acts bizarre.
<flaccid> define freaks out and acts bizarre..
<MachinTrucChose> quick question, does the workgroup  need to be the same for the two OS's?
<matisse> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<flaccid> MachinTrucChose: no it doesn't but there are situations where they need to be in browsing
<MachinTrucChose> flaccid: I click "Add user", select the information, and click OK, and the user does not get added.
<MachinTrucChose> no error message, nothing, just nothing happens
<flaccid> MachinTrucChose: you might have to do samba manually then. you can also use smbpasswd to set password for a user
<MachinTrucChose> yeah that's what I ended up doing
<matisse> MachinTrucChose: maybe you could try SWAT
<MachinTrucChose> I haven't tried that, so I'll take a look.
<MachinTrucChose> anything to ease the pain
<flaccid> i have to go
<mr---t-> Jucato:  I see a new Konversation release is availble , does this one allow double spacing? or bar lined wallpaper?
<matisse> bye
<Jucato> mr---t-: this one should be the one that allows double spacing that I told you before. not sure what you mean by bar lined wallpaper
<mr---t-> thanx I'll give it  a try again
<Jucato> mr---t-: you need to include these lines under the [Appearance] group of your konversationrc file:
<Jucato> "UseParagraphSpacing=true" and "ParagraphSpacing=20" (without the quotes. you'll have to experiment with the paragraphs spacing value)
<mr---t-> ok
<mr---t-> I'll try it when my upgrades have finished downloading
<guido_> I have just installed kubuntu hardy heron and I can't get it to restart from kde. Whenever I click on restart it hangs closing the session and I have to ctrl-alt-backspace it and then go to another terminal and shutdown from there. Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<guido_> I have just installed kubuntu hardy heron and I can't get it to restart from kde. Whenever I click on restart it hangs closing the session and I have to ctrl-alt-backspace it and then go to another terminal and shutdown from there. Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<compilerwriter> I am having an issue with Kaffeine It seems that when certain video files are trying to load it trys to install codecs that are already installed and I get a loop of this behaviour.
<compilerwriter> slow night here
<tony403> it was very enjoyable, but my sister felt awkward the whole time
<tony403> disregard, that was meant for a pm
<compilerwriter> I was confused there for a second.
<tony403> yeah, don't ask, don't tell
<guido_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<compilerwriter> !compiler
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<compilerwriter> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ironman_> Hi F@lks
<ironman_> need help with sound system cant play sourround 5.1 in ALSA
<ironman_> alguien en español? necesito ayuda con el sistema de sonido
<Jucato> !es | ironman_
<ubottu> ironman_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ironman_> tks english is ok for me
<ironman_> i have problems configuring the sound system
<darkwolf> hello everyone
<darkwolf> what does this mean: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<crimsun> darkwolf: it means you don't have that extension loaded, which means either your X driver doesn't support it, or it's not specified to load in the conffile, or both.
<darkwolf> okay... how do I fix that?
<darkwolf> I made sure I installed all the glx packages in adept
<crimsun> darkwolf: it's not as straightforward as that.
<darkwolf> oh no...:(
<crimsun> darkwolf: first, what graphics hardware, and which driver is being used for said hardware?
<darkwolf> I know I have a geforce graphics card
<darkwolf> nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<crimsun> darkwolf: I take it, then, that you're not using the nvidia driver but nv.
<crimsun> (X.Org driver, that is)
<crimsun> what does the hardware drivers tell you?
<crimsun> I think it's in a package called jockey-kde
<darkwolf> how do I check that?
<crimsun> use the hardware drivers program
<crimsun> I don't have a Kubuntu install handy, so I don't know what menu it appears in
<darkwolf> I currently have the nvidia driver working
<darkwolf> I used the system settings entry from the menu
<crimsun> does jockey-kde corrobrate that?
<crimsun> corroborate*
<darkwolf> adept doesn't find any package like that
<crimsun> ?
<crimsun> jockey-kde should be installed by defaulh
<crimsun> default*
<darkwolf> I don't see it anywhere on the menu either
<crimsun> does `grep NVIDIA /var/log/Xorg.0.log' return lots of lines?
<darkwolf> (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<darkwolf> (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:48:02 PDT 2007
<darkwolf> (II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,
<darkwolf> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<darkwolf> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<darkwolf> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<darkwolf> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<darkwolf> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<crimsun> dpkg -l nvidia\*glx\*|grep ^ii
<darkwolf> ii  nvidia-glx            1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.4-15.11 NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<darkwolf> ii  nvidia-glx-dev        1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.4-15.11 NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver devel
<crimsun> are you sure you're supposed to use nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-new?
<darkwolf> no
<darkwolf> should I install that package instead?
<crimsun> jockey-kde is supposed to take care of that for you
<darkwolf> trying to find it...
<boggystudios> can't remove nvidia-glx from my system
<boggystudios> I get this error http://pastebin.com/m5eaf7be
<boggystudios> any Ideas?
<hellhound> why won't ark find anything in a zip file?  I am trying to extract or unzip a file and it does not show anything in them.  I have tired numerous zip files and i am using kde 4.1
<hellhound> why won't ark find anything in a zip file?  I am trying to extract or unzip a file and it does not show anything in them.  I have tired numerous zip files and i am using kde 4.1
<bradley> any reason why dvds wouldnt work in kaffinie even after installing libdvdcss2?
<bradley> VLC can play fine...
<semistud2354> can someone tell me how to send a file using kopete...when i go to click on it it's shaded
<_2> anyone here know how to specify device nodes in mkinitramfs ?
<semistud2354> anyone use kopete?
<bradley> i do but i have the same problem :-/
<semistud2354> what in the world could be wrong..that wasn't working when i firs installed the system
<_2> is it in /usr/share/initramfs-tools ?     i have done this once  but it's been too long i don't recall
<bradley> i hear its not implemented yet
<bradley> according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668084
<semistud2354> whaaaaa??
<semistud2354> aww man...this was back in june...they had to have implemented by now...right??
<semistud2354> maybe kde-apps might have a plugin or something??
<bradley> maybe, i havent found anything... been thinking about installing Pidgin again.  I just switched to KDE yesterday tho, so who knows whats out there... i am not an authority on the subject
<semistud2354> there should be a pidgin-kde-integration
<semistud2354> thing
<_2> thingy
<crystal> hello
<_2> crystal
<crystal> Was wondering if someone cold help me with a little troubleshooting. I just bought a HP all in one Deskjet F4240 usb printer/scanner but i just can't get detected properly
<crystal> i found some info on the web, but it didn't have all of what i needed unfortunately
<_2> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<_2> crystal if that doesn't get you going someone else will have to help,  that's all i know about that.
<crystal> k lemme check it out
<_2> i can't figure out why mkinitramfs is putting  /dev/root = b 3 0    when it should be  /dev/root = b 3 64   in every initramfs image it makes...
<_2> well i'll go test again...
<crystal> argh... i think my model may be too new... i read that hplip supports the HP Deskject f4200 series, but mine is an f4240 and wont configure properly =p
<crystal> w00t! got it fixed yeah!
<crystal> silly me, I was still using the version of hplip that came with 8.04
<crystal> rather than the latest version
 * crystal smacks forehead like a total noob
<crystal> thx for the help guys, laters
<Alchera> okey dokey ... thete's no unbuntu channel and i cannot get to efnet, so here i am
<Alchera> any familiar with the dreaded ATI cards?
<Kubuntu_> HI anyone know how to update Hardy to use 2.6.26 kernel ?
<Kubuntu_> Hi anyone know how to update Hardy to use 2.6.26 kernel ?
<TeslaTony> Apparently not. Have you checked the forums?
<Kubuntu_> Not a HowTo to be found. I'll scan ubuntuforums
<jussi01> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jussi01> Kubuntu_: Why do you want to use that kernel?
<Kubuntu_> KVM support updated.
<Kubuntu_> Thanks all
<macitela> bom dia
<emons> hi guys what .exe for linux? i explain: i have to select a video player as default video player for an application and i dunno which file to select, i have vlc, could that be vlc.xpm?
<jussi01> emons: it will be in /usr/bin most likey
<jussi01> emons: usually it doesnt have an exension, just vlc
<emons> whatz where i found it jussi01 but it has to be and executable file, thatz y i asked
<emons> mmm ok thank u
<emons> let me see
<jussi01> emons: try not to use text-speak in here :)
<emons> why? what's wrong with that? anyway i'm not going to do it anymore if it's a problem... by the way, it was as you said usr/bin/vlc (without any extension) thank you!
<jussi01> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<jussi01> emons: ^^
<emons> yes yes i got it but i still don't get why... i mean, this is a chat! it's meant to be spoke that wat y ^^
<emons> *wat y = way
<emons> but if it's a problem, of course i willn't do it
<jussi01> emons: no, Think about it - you have a full keyboard - there is no reason to shorten things like that. :)
<emons> it's quicker? :D
<Agent_bob> well i have either a new "intelikey feature" or a bug  one or t'other
<Agent_bob> i can only boot if i specify the root=  on the command line
<joanna> hey, can anybody help me? I ve installed compiz and i want to have the cube
<joanna> but it doesnt work
<dave11> hold down crtl and alt and move the mouse
<joanna> dont go!
<dave11> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dave11> how do i add desktops in kubuntu
<jussi01> dave11: system settings - desktop - multiple desktops
<dave11> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> :)
<dave11> do i need to relog?
<jussi01> not sure
<dave11> guess os because there not showing yet
<czybyszew> davell : you have to just write "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<Jucato> you don't even have to restart kicker. just add a desktop
<Jucato> (doesn't work well if you're using compiz)
<viaviu> join
<dave11> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Agent_bob> how do usb sticks hold up to laundring ?
<yao_ziyuan> man, qtcurve is cool!
<emons> hi guys im finding problems in connecting to the internet it seems like i cant access my connection, anybody?
<paul__> hello, can anybody help a complete newbie with my settings?
<pag> !ask | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<paul__> ok, thanks :). I am trying to get my menu/toolbar to eb translucent but every style i choose says that it does not support such a thing
<pag> paul__, where do you even manage to find a setting for toolbar translucency?
<paul__> appearance > style > effects> menu effect
<pag> oh, those ones.. at least Serenety supports them.. QtCurve might also, not sure though
<paul__> how do i get serenety?
<paul__> adept installer does not recognise
<pag> paul__, (sorry, I mistyped, it's serenity) it might be available through repos, but if it's not, then I have no idea – can't remember how did I get it
<paul__> Also, I read somewhere that you can configure adept to show extra repos?
<rodya> hey I have a quick question, if i can't pull it off here, I'll ask on the forums, but might you help me? I'm trying to get gimp to display in russian menus in kde - I have language-pack-ru(-base), language-pack-kde-ru(-base), and language-pack-gnome-ru(-base) all installed. If it matters, I'm running gutsy.
<pag> rodya, alt+f2 -> export LC_ALL="ru_RU-UTF.8" && gimp
<rodya> oops, actually the system this is installed on is hardy, but I'm running gutsy versions of russian support and gimp (out in the boonies in a developing country, internet a no-go for downloading the full packages)
<rodya> hmm, I'll give that a shot right now, thanks
<pag> !repos | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<rodya> pag, got an error back: could not run the specified command
<paul__> not found serenity theme :(, on another dist i used something that was called baghira i think that did the job, but does not seem to be avliable for this :(
<pag> rodya, sorry, it's supposed to be export "ru_RU.UTF-8" && gimp  (and try that in Konsole instead)
<pag> !find baghira
<ubottu> Found: kwin-baghira
<pag> paul__, it's available
<pag> paul__, also: kde-style-serenity for serenity
<paul__> in adept?
<pag> paul__, for example, yes.
<paul__> you see, when i seach for these in adept I cannot find them
<pag> paul__, see the link about repos ubottu gave you
<rodya> pag, interesting: in the terminal, the first of your commands leads to this error message - "(gimp:8190): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. Using the fallback 'C' locale. Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-bus session /usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/script-fu terminated: interrupt
<rodya> the latter command gives this:
<rodya> bash: export: `ru_RU.UTF-8': not a valid identifier
<pag> rodya, yup. I always mistype something :D export LC_ALL="ru_RU.UTF-8" && gimp    (not sure of this either, but this looks more right)
<rodya> lol, thanks, I appreciate your help nonetheless. I'll give that a shot now
<paul__> aha, i was looking at adept installer, not manager. now found it thank you!
<rodya> did it!!!
<rodya> thanks a ton.
<pag> yw :-)
<rodya> curious, If I were going to dodge a full install of kubuntu-restricted-extras and just wanted to enable mp3, xvid, dvd and mpeg vid support in kubuntu, what am I going to need for that?
<paul__> now, have installed baghira, how do i get it to show under apperance settings?
<rodya> on a clean hardy install
<rodya> pag, hm, actually, backpedal...
<pag> paul__, it should be there as soon as you reopen systemsetting
<rodya> it looks like if I run the command it'll open it as such, but is there a way to make it persist as the new default language in gimp?
<paul__> pag, it is not showing
<rodya> if i run gimp otherwise it starts back in english
<rodya> is there an easier way to do that than modifying the menu shortcut?
<pag> rodya, I don't really know – I rarely need to run something in language other than my default.
<rodya> for me thats nothing, but I'm trying to minimize the work on this, as it's for schools in the region here where the tech people are VERY new to linux, and might not get this right or understand why we're going at such lengths
<rodya> gotcha
<rodya> I just wonder if there's a way to set gtk apps to run in a givel language without having to install gnome, boot into the settings and configure everything
<rodya> in a given* language, rather
<paul__> installed serenity and that is not in there as well. do i need to restart?
<pag> paul__, try kcontrol -> appearance -> style
<rodya> until I have a better idea, I'll just tell them to change the shortcut in the menu. Thanks for your help pag!
<pag> np :-)
<srnab> h
<srnab> h
<srnab> h
<srnab> h
<paul__> cool, thanks pag. Now to try and get the tool bar to be translucent ...
<paul__> the settings in kcontrol do not seem to affect my system
<paul__> do you know how i can enable this ?
<cadoo> paul__: what kde are you using?
<paul__> kde 4 i think, the latest kubuntu
<tomaz> paul: can you check the version?
<tomaz> click on help -> about kde on any program.
<paul__> how do i check it ?
<paul__> ok thanks :)
<tomaz> well, not any program... open Dolphin and check on it.
<paul__> it says 4.0.3
<engineer> update to kde 4.1
<pag> paul__, kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<paul__> ok, whatis the command line for this engineer?
<engineer> paul__ you need to add this line into your sources
<engineer> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<engineer> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<cadoo> paul__: right-click desktop > desktop settings > Desktop Theme > Glassified. not sure if you can do that in 4.0 though
<radon> how do I change my login screen's res? if I go to systemsettings it only changes my user's after I've loged in
<engineer> you need to tweak your xorg.conf
<radon> under which line would I do that?
<paul__> cannot readr list of package sources it says
<tomaz> engineer: the xorg.conf on 8.04 is not 'magic' configured?
<engineer> paul__ eh? show your full sources
<radon> well If you're talking about dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg showing no res options or anything at all yes
<paul__> the apt database cannot be opened when i try to run adapt manager
<paul__> and adept wont open
<engineer> paul__ that's obvious
<paul__> ok, sorry not sure how to resolve it as i am a newbie at all this
<engineer> did you edit your sources?
<engineer> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<engineer> paste in a pastebin site and give link
<paul__> yes, but i think i did it wrong. I went into adept and added it to the source list in there
<paul__> http://pastebin.com/m6a62d7f7
<paul__> hope that works
<engineer> the last line is wrong
<engineer> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<engineer> replace it with this
<engineer> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<paul__> engineer, can you talk me through it? not sure what you are saying
<engineer> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<paul__> ok, done that
<engineer> page down to the last line
<paul__> ok
<engineer> delete it
<engineer> replace it with this
<engineer> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<engineer> msi is a nice brand
<paul__> ok done
<engineer> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<paul__> do i need to save?
<engineer> of course!
<engineer> ctrl+x
<engineer> save with the same file name
<paul__> errr, how do i do that lol, sorry engineer
<jo_> hey
<paul__> i dont see a save option on screen, only exit
<engineer> did you hit ctrl+x
<paul__> no
<paul__> on it now :)
<engineer> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<engineer> check if kde related stuff is updated
<msi>  	
<msi> I have trouble with kopete
<paul__> still comes up same
<paul__> E: Type ‘http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu’ is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<engineer> paul__ you have to put the whole fucking line
<engineer> why are you posting only the url
<engineer> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<paul__> let me try again
<Pici> engineer: Please watch the language in here.
<engineer> that line must look like the rest of the lines you have there
<engineer> starts with deb
<engineer> msi what's wrong
<paul__> ok, engineer now udating
<msi> I have trouble with kopete: does not open
<paul__> ty
<paul__> came up with a couple of warnings
<msi> siñal 11 (sigsedv).
<engineer> you didn't had the keys
<engineer> add*
<engineer> is it updating kde packages?
<msi> ok
<paul__> yes
<engineer> msi try reinstalling the package
<engineer> paul__ once it's done
<engineer> restart your X session
<paul__> ok, does that mean restart?
<engineer> logoff
<engineer> in the login screen
<engineer> restart X session
<msi> I did nothing
<paul__> ok, then i should be all updated?
<engineer> msi sudo aptitude install --reinstall kopete
<engineer> msi are you using kde4?
<msi> not kubuntu 7.10
<engineer> k
<ngirard> Hi all, I'm using Kubuntu Hardy and Kde 4 ; when I plug a usb stick I get such popup message: "open using dolphin", whereas I'd like to open the contents of my usb stick with konqueror. I've edited the configuration of the "inode/directory" mime type so that Dolphin comes in second and Konqueor comes first, but nothing has changed. Any thoughts ?
<engineer> uninstall dolphin
<paul__> thanks enginner all upddated
<ngirard> engineer: Hi, thanks for your feedback... unfortunately I'm not the only user of this box, therefore Dolphin needs to say
<engineer> say?
<ngirard> engineer: to stay
<engineer> ngirard try this
<engineer> right click a folder
<engineer> open with
<engineer> other
<engineer> choose konqueror
<engineer> save the preference
<msi> remove and install again, Kopete but  msn not eliminated.
<ngirard> engineer: thanks for your suggestion, I'll take a moment to test it carefully, i.e. perform the change, logout then start a new session. Can't do this right now but will try later for sure. Thanks again
<bamby> ciao
<jungblut> möp
<bamby> dot
<Jucato> !it | bamby
<bamby> dot
<ubottu> bamby: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vlt> Hello. I need the tool `scanimage` which used to come with pkg "sane-utils" (on 6.06 LTS). But this pkg doesn't exist in 8.04 LTS anymore. Where can I find it?
<Pici> vlt: Are you sure? Its being listed as being in sane-utils here.
<engineer> hi blessed
<blessed> hi engineer
<blessed> listeni have a question regarding my wireless driver
<blessed> im not able to connect tru wifi using ubuntu
<not-alone> Hi people, plz answer, how i can view what L2C driver is sin now in my system?
<engineer> that doesn't help much
<blessed> engi, could you help?
<blessed> i have a hp pavilion dv6000
<engineer> blessed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566477
<engineer> blessed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<blessed> ok
<blessed> ty
<not-alone> engineer, How i can view what L2C driver is using now by my system. Thanks
<engineer> the first is more recent blackflag
<engineer> blessed
<blessed> yes engi
<blessed> im reading the guide
<engineer> not-alone dmesg | grep l2c
<engineer> maybe
<not-alone> ерч
<not-alone> thx
<leba_> hi ! Could someone recommend me a good tutorial intended to help me to install, kubuntu, xp and grup in a smart way please ?
<engineer> grup?
<Tm_T> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<leba_> yes, grup, sorry...
<Tm_T> leba_: ^
<leba_> I mean grub :P
<not-alone> leba_ 1: Install Xp 2. Install kubuntu in the free space in hard disk
<leba_> Do you think it's worst worry with partitions in orther to use grub ?
<engineer> leba_ http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2369893842637434537
<not-alone> grub wil be configured automaticly
<leba_> I was thinking in make a 1Gb primary partition just for booting...
<not-alone> you may make 1 or 2 partiton for all Kubuntu... Swap and other
<not-alone> or only 1 partiton without swap
<engineer> which is not recommended
<not-alone> year
<not-alone> but it is possible if you have >1gb physycal memory
<not-alone> and all : 1 partiton for  XP and 2 partitons for kubuntu - swap and other(ex3). 1. install Xp. 2. Install kubuntu. 3 when the system boot ...look ot he display you see msg Grub.
<not-alone> and enjoy
<not-alone> SPI-3000 :: Деревообрабатывающее оборудование ... - ответ гула на запрос spi support - напильник? 0_о
<not-alone> sorry
<psyko> hola
<engineer> hola
<psyko> ciao
<rickey> what is a good roooooom to go to for help with virtual box
<paul__> hi is there a channel for kde 4?
<Jucato> paul__: #kubuntu-kde4
<engineer> cof... topic
<Jucato> rickey: #vbox I think
<paul__> thanks
<rickey> thank you
<Jucato> (weren't you there already earlier? O.o)
<paul__> engineer, thanks for your help it worked and i am updated, looks nice
<leba_> well, actually I was looking a place where I could find more theory about partitioning, bootloaders and stuff like that.
<engineer> #vmware is better
<not-alone> -is this a channel for Anime? - yes how can i patch kde for freebsd...
<Jucato> engineer: *if* he's using vmware... kinda absurd to go there asking about virtualbox
<paul__> can you answer me one more question?
<leba_> I do have some partitions on my hdd and some windows installations which I wouldn't like to loose.
<Jucato> leba_: ##linux mostly.... though you can search in http://help.ubuntu.com/community for docs too
<engineer> i was being ironic....geez
<Jucato> engineer: don't you know by know that humor transmits very poorly over TCP/IP? :D
<psyko> how can eliminate the arrow links in icons??
<paul__> i want to change my settings but any changes i make in kcontrol have little effect on my toolbar and most menus etc
<ForgeAus> Jucato thats IRC, TCP/IP is just fine...
<ForgeAus> (with a little help from stuff such as youtube)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: well, even in some instances it's still transmitted poorly :)
<Jucato> aanyway..
<paul__> i want to make the toolbar translucent and maybe the menu as well
<psyko> italiani??????
<Pici> !it | psyko
<ubottu> psyko: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<msi> engineer   thanks already operates kopete..
<pag> paul__, iirc. I told you about an hour and a half ago, that KDE 4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 – as long as you ask here you will most probably get instructions for KDE 3, and they won't work
<paul__> ahhh, ok pag sorry wrong button!
<rickey> everytime i update i get a broken package and my adept manger lock,s up
<rickey> how do i reset the adept manager
<pag> !aptfix | rickey
<ubottu> rickey: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rav> hello. is there a way to change the display resolution for KDM?
<rav> Is there a way to change the display resolution for KDM?
<gnomefreak> rav: not really it should be same as your user res. so changing that should change kdm but doesnt always happen that way its same in gdm
<rav> i think it has something to do with nvidia drivers
<rav> as soon as i log on, it switches to high resolution
<Rambytes> Hi everyone!
<Rambytes> I have a little problem under Kubuntu 8.04. When I ajust the volume with my physical wheel with my laptop, Kubuntu raise/drop the volume by 20%. How can I ajust the sensitivity of the wheel (I have not this kind of problem in Ubuntu, only in Kubuntu)
<Arkard> Hi people
<Arkard> i need some help with my connectio
<aleboco> hi guys, why if i try to mount an external hdd with ntfs-3g, i end up always with owner and group set as root?
<ahox> aleboco: What options are you using?
<aleboco> ahox, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/TOSHIBA -t ntfs-3g -o defaults,umask=1000
<ahox> aleboco: Are you sure you want to say umask=1000 and not umask=0,uid=<your user id>
<aleboco> i'll try
<aleboco> ahox, so now the owner is me
<aleboco> ahox, and the group root
<ahox> aleboco: Set the group id to your own, gid=...
<aleboco> ahox, would it be possible to set the group as adm?
<ahox> see man:/mount.ntfs-3g
<ahox> aleboco: shure, type gid=<gid of adm>
<aleboco> ahox, thanks a lot
<Arkard> Hi, im having troubles with my connection, sometimes it Disconectes and i need to request a new IP to the modem
<ahox> aleboco: no prob
<Arkard> ¬¬
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> I'm running kwin on gnome
<phoenixz> Hi there, my Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4.1 on my Dell D620 laptop suddenly has the mouse inverted... The mousepad works normally, but the mouse has left and right inverted. I didn't change anything, what could have caused this?! And, how can I fix it?
<lakis1982> hiii ..   when i try to view youtube videos in fullscreen ,  video starts lagging and doesnt not play smoothly .... whats the problem ???
<genii> Probably bandwidth
<lakis1982> qbandwith ??? but in normal screen it plays very well
<lakis1982> only in full screen it lags
<yao_ziyuan> how do i remove the Documents link in the System Menu?
<yao_ziyuan> i see. this Documents folder can store what was originally stored in the Home folder
<southit> lol      O.O
<southit> .
<the-erm> I have an odd problem ... I just put 512 Meg of ram in my machine, and oddly enough I only have 866M showing in htop.  Is that right?
<the-erm> Both sticks said 512 meg.
<the-erm> So I'm kinda lost as to why it isn't 1024M
<the-erm> Never mind I found the problem...
<the-erm> sudo apt-get install linux-686
<lakis1982> hiii ..   when i try to view youtube videos in fullscreen ,  video starts lagging and doesnt not play smoothly .... whats the problem ???
<the-erm> lakis1982: macromedia flash sucks.
<the-erm> I've noticed the same thing.
<lakis1982> what should i use the erm ?
<the-erm> I have a copy of 48 if you want.  It plays a little better, but doesn't have full screen.
<senethril> Bonjour
<the-erm> I'd recommend using flashblock & noscript in firefox as well so you're not running flash unless you want to,.
<senethril> j'ai tous les effets de fusion mais le cube veut pas se montrer!
<senethril> oops
<the-erm> lavacano201014: http://the-erm.com/~erm/
<the-erm> lavacano201014: 9,0,48,0 is the best one I've found as far as performance.  However like I said before buffer overflows and whatnot makes running flashblock a need to do thing...
<the-erm> oops wrong person.
<the-erm> sorry.
<the-erm> I've got to reboot this thing now.
<hellhound> Does anyone know why my multimedia keys (volume up/down and mute) do not work under KDE 4.x but they did under KDE 3.x.x or hwat I might do to get them working?
<emilsedgh> hellhound: because there was a program called kmilo in kde3, which never got ported to kde4, and there is no plan to take it back
<Jucato> emilsedgh: but kmilo was only about the osd and brightness, not the multimedia keys themselves
<Jucato> afaik
<emilsedgh> Jucato: afaik it handled them too
<emilsedgh> Jucato: maybe youre right though :)
<czybyszew> My bluetooth doesn't work. Sometimes after reboot it work well, but usually when I open KBluetooth it's nothing there. Help!
<hellhound> emilsedgh: i show that i have kmilo 4.0.3 for kde4.x installed
<elecool> 这里有认识中文的没有
<leba_> ?????????? ?
<reese> hi! are there some packages for converting into .m4a?
<bryan> A l'aide !!!
<genii> !fr
<bryan> je n'arrive pas a avoir INTERNET en wifi sur KUBUNTU !! ;(
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bryan> "Kubuntu-fr
<bryan> #Kubuntu-fr
<genii> bryan:    /j #kubuntu-fr
<wesley> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ZmAY> can someone write me command to convert wav to mp3 in lame
<keon> .
<not-alone|away> rebuilding error
<not-alone|away> init/built-in.o: In function `start_kernel':
<not-alone|away> (.init.text+0x981): undefined reference to `early_populate_rootfs'
<not-alone|away> make[1]: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Ошибка 1
<not-alone|away> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/193507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193507 in linux "compile fails without BLK_DEV_INITRD" [Medium,Fix released]
<not-alone|away> how i cat buld this kernel?
<not-alone|away> ubottu do u have any ideas?
<ubottu> not-alone|away: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<not-alone|away> )))
<genii> not-alone|away: The bug page says this was fixed after 2.6.24-10     You are running Gutsy and not Hardy?
<not-alone|away> 8.04.1 kubuntu)
<genii> not-alone|away: What kernel version say result of command: uname -r
<not-alone|away> 2.6.24-20-generic
<genii> not-alone|away: If you don't know enough to apply the fix they supply on that bug page perhaps reconsider why you are compiling your own kernel in the first place
<genii> not-alone|away: You can ask in some channel like #kubuntu-devel     or #ubuntu-devel      where they know more about the kernel
<snirp> Out of curiosity: why are two Xorg processes running, both using 200 Mb of memory?
<not-alone|away> thx
<genii> snirp: kdm + kde ?
<snirp> what is kdm? Newby. In case it matters, i am using KDE 4.1
<genii> snirp:  kdm is the login screen. It uses X
<genii> snirp: For kde4 related issues please visit #kubuntu-kde4
<snirp> genii: Hefty amount of memory for just the login screen. Can I do without a login GUI?
<rigo> snirp, using KDE 4.1 and being newby is mutually exclusive :)
<genii> snirp: Since this relates to kde4 please ask in the channel I already mentioned. If you have a kde3 issue ask in here
<Walzmyn> When I tell amarok to install mp3 support, nothing hapens
<snirp> rigo: I am a paradox kinda-guy. I manage
<snirp> genii: will do.
<rigo> Walzmyn, you should tell adept
<Walzmyn> I've got it installed. I just opened the same file in kaffine
<craz> o_O
<craz> а где по русски? о_О
<nuccio> mi dite come posso leggere i dvd
<nuccio> buonasera
<fanel> no sound in ubuntu 8.04
<fanel> anibody could help?
<genii> fanel: What says result of command in Konsole:  lspci | grep Audio
<fanel> just a moment ,pls
<sparr> what is the easiest way to restart kwin when it crashes?
<genii> sparr: Still in X however?
<sparr> yes, with many X apps running
<genii> sparr: alt-f2    kwin --replace
<sparr> alt-f2 doesnt work
<genii> sparr: Wait... it's the menu bar gone ?
<fanel> how could I get that vertical line from my keyboard?
<sparr> menu bar?
<sparr> fanel: shift+\
<fanel> thanks
<genii> sparr: I'm trying to figure if it's just the kicker that quit or the window manager
<sparr> kwin
<sparr> not kicker
<genii> sparr: Without alt-f2 functionality it's a bit difficult. If a console open in there you can put the command inside it. But in a different console like ctrl-alt-f1 or so it won't work, needs to be in the vt7
<Jucato> genii: <Jucato> sparr: or if you're running konversation, there are 2 ways to get to a terminal while kwin is down
<Jucato> <Jucato> Window -> New Konsole (get a new tabl w/ konsole embeded) or "/cmd konsole" to start konsole
<sparr> Jucato: yeah, im not running konversation here or there :-p
<Jucato> ah, that's one problem you need to fix :)
<sparr> nah, im happy with kvirc
<Jucato> I'm sure kvirc, with all its scripting madness, has some way to run an external command :)
<l3x> how do i add .xml files to my rss akregator???
<l3x> i want to add news from one site to akregator. can it be done?
<Jucato> l3x: Feed menu -> Add feed?
<fanel> genii:I can-t get the vertical line ,that one between "Ispci" and "grep" from my keyboard.How could I type it?
<l3x> got it. thank you!
<l3x> i downloaded xml files, instead of adding their address to akregator. i am such a noob!
<fanel> sparr:"shift+<\"does not work
<sparr> fanel: no <
<sparr> just \
<Jucato> fanel: you'll have to look at your keyboard or check with your keyboad layout where it is. it's usually the same key as \
<genii> fanel: On regular english keyboard it's the one above the Enter key with a shift added
<genii> fanel: Alternately you could just copy and paste the command from here
<Jucato> fanel: http://globalnerdy.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/pipe-key.gif
<sparr> fanel: and, wherever you got that line, it was lspci not Ispci
<fanel> I have managed to type it
<genii> fanel: So you managed:     lspci | grep Audio            ?
<genii> If so please let us know the result. You can copy it here to the channel if only 1 or 2 lines
<genii> Remember to hit Enter after the command to activate it...
<emilsedgh> Jucato: ITS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME TOO BABY! :P
<fanel> what about the first character?It is not a capital "I"?Or it is also a vertical line?Because the message is something like syntax error....
<leba_> I need to copy the contents from one disk partition to another using bash and the following commands doesn't seems to be working : cp -ruf /dev/sda1 /dev/sda5
<leba_> Could someone gimme an idea bout why it could be happening, or why it's not happening nothing ?
<leba_> please ;)
<genii> fanel: small L spci   then the pipe symbol |   then grep Audio
<genii> leba_: You can't copy things from raw devices with cp command
<jpds> If anyone would like to get involved with helping out with the Kubuntu website, please visit: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteTasks
<leba_> genii, how do I specify the partition path then ?
<paolo_> Hi *. I cannot send mail using kmail unless I use "send via...". I didn't have this problem with gentoo (Same version of kmail). Does anyone know if there is a way to solve this one?
<fanel> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<fanel> this is the answer I have got
<leba_> !cp | leba_
<ubottu> leba_, please see my private message
<genii> leba_: Is there some filesystem already on the partition of /dev/sda5 ?
<fanel> thank you for your patience
<leba_> genii, ntfs
<genii> leba_: Because if you want to use cp for this you need both mounted someplace like /media/sda1 and /media/sda5  or so then execute the cp from one to the other that way
<genii> !intelhda | fanel
<ubottu> fanel: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<leba_> genii, ok, let me try it. thank you for now ;)
<genii> fanel: Follow the instructions from the ubottu, your soundcard is one of those kind (even though it says ATI)
<ZmAY> can someone help me connect phone to PC, to transfer data
<leba_> !samba | ZmAY
<ubottu> ZmAY: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<genii> leba_: You're not being too helpful in this instance since he likely has some bluetooth phone or else plugs it into computer directly with a USB cable
<fanel> genii:now what's next  to get my sound?Type in the terminal"!intelhda | fanel"?
<leba_> genii, ups, sorry. :P
<genii> fanel: No. Visit the webpage ubottu suggests of: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto  and exactly follow the instructions there
<leba_> ZmAY, sorry !
<fanel> ok.thanks
<Tm_T> hi jono
<genii> ZmAY: How does your phone connect to the computer?
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee 
<genii> Ah he got reset I see now
<jono> hey
<yakuzi> When i try to play FlightGear (open source game that can run on linux) i got a system freeze around the time it says "initializing subsystems" no error in konsole (ati radeon 9600pro, soundblaster audigy 4)
<yakuzi> i have 3D acceleration, latest fglrx drivers
<dave11> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<edulix_> hi
<edulix_> which app can I use as a chronometer?
<dave11> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jambooda> does anyone know how I can go about upgrading kubuntu remix which already has kde4 installed to kde4.1 rc1?
<genii> jambooda: Ask in #kubuntu-kde4 please
<genii> edulix_: You mean a clock?
<paolo_> Hi *. I cannot send mail using kmail unless I use "send via...". I didn't have this problem with gentoo (Same version of kmail). Does anyone know if there is a way to solve this one?
<foormea> hi hi
<ActionParsnip> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/28/dell_nvidia_chipset_glitch/
<jb_> hello
<jb_> i ve downloaded the latest kubuntu version with kde4
<jb_> and i think some packages are missing
<jussi01> jb_: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support :)
<jb_> thank you
<foormea> hi
<foormea> i installed compiz on kde and it doesn't meet my expectations so i'm back to kde without compiz ; but now my alt-tab is broken: it works, but i cannot see the alt-tab window
<joe_> can anyone tell me how to take avi file and put it to a dvd so i can watch it onto my home dvd player???
<stmartin> when I press alt+shift the diode of Scroll Lock lights up on the keyboard. How to prevent this?
<joe_>  i'm new us'n linux just to let everyone know
<ere4si> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<joe_>  i wanna be able to use linux but i don't know how to use the terminal & stuff can anyone help out this noobie cuz i wanna stay away from windows cuz it sucks and linux rules
<joe_>  ubottu: srry to say but that didn't help me out @ all
<ubottu> joe_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joe_>  does anyone know kubuntu???
<ere4si> !bot | joe
<ubottu> joe: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joe_>  ubottu: thnx but no thnx
<ubottu> joe_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ere4si> joe_: you'll need to convert the avi to dvd format - avidemux is a prog that will do that
<Kernel> !cli | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Kernel> !new
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new
<Kernel> !newuser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newuser
<Kernel> bah
<bdizzle> hello
<ere4si> joe_: in a konsole type - sudo apt-get install avidemux
<joe_>  ere4si: thnx
<ere4si> k
<bdizzle> I'm trying to figure out how to make text go vertical in OpenOffice Impress
<bdizzle> or I guess more specifically, rotate a text box on its side
<joe_>  how can i make the terminal look more transpairent?
<bdizzle> never mind, I got it
<ere4si> joe_: have a look in edit-preference or similar in the top menu
<czybyszew> My bluetooth doesn't work. Sometimes after reboot it's works well, but usually when I open KBluetooth it's nothing there. Help!
<kblin> hi folks
<engineer> hi kblin what's up
<ere4si> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kblin> I'm trying to set up my bind server to refer requests for a subdomain to the subdomain's name server, but that doesn't seem to be working.
<kblin> I'm getting a log message of zone win2k3.kblin.local/IN: refresh: non-authoritative answer from master 192.168.2.1#53 (source 0.0.0.0#0)
<genii> kblin: Try #ubuntu-server channel please
<kblin> genii: will do
<jb_> hello
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jb_> there is a usb hard drive i would like to format so it could be read by vista and linux
<jb_> how can i do that?
<JoshOvki> jb_ boot into vista and format it as FAT32 or install QTPARTED and format the drive as fat32
<jb_> vista can not see the drive because it has linux partitions already
<jb_> qtparted does not come with kubuntu anymore?
<genii> You can get an ext driver for windows so it can see linux filesystems
<kblin> er, why not just do mkfs.vfat ?
<jb_> yes but i want mu HDD to be connected to my router, and available by wifi to a max of persons
<JoshOvki> kblin: cause its possible for the wrong drive to be done that way exp with a new user
<genii> kblin: vfat supports only 4Gb largest file
<JoshOvki> and that :P
<kblin> oh, and installing an ext2 driver on windows is easier? sure...
<jb_> how come there is not a default application to partitione disk with kubuntu anymore!?
<kblin> jb_: so, do you want to use it in vista or in your router? :)
<jb_> i want my HDD to be connected to my router (router has a usb plug)
<jb_> and available from vista and linux
<kblin> jb_: ok, for that to work, your router needs to run samba
<jb_> samba???
<JoshOvki> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jb_> i have a cable modem connected to a siemens gigaset se 551 wlan dsl/cable
<jb_> it said in the notice it could connect it a HDD
<kblin> jb_: if you want windows to access the files on the router, formatting a partition on the usb drive to any file system isn't going to help
<kblin> jb_: on the plus side, if it's build for file sharing to windows hosts, it's already running samba
<jb_> i think it is already then
<jb_> i installed qtparted
<kblin> so basically it boils down to "the router needs to be able to read the data on the drive"
<jb_> when i click in qtparted in the menu i get a command not found
<jb_> kblin: yes =)
<jb_> kdesu /usr/lib/kde4/bin/qtparted does not work either
<JoshOvki> jb_:  try   sudo qtparted
<jb_> JoshOvki: it works!
<jb_> so, i ve qtparted running
<jb_> now i plug the usb drive?
<Richard> yea
<Richard> or before
<Richard> doesn't matter
<jb_> ok it's plugged
<jb_> no recognition of the usb hdd
<maybeway36> try restarting qtparted
<Richard> with fdisk works?
<jb_> i did it
<jb_> it's here
<Richard> try gparted
<jb_> so, for the hdd to be able to be read by vista, linux, and router
<jb_> i should partition it as fat32?
<jb_> ntfs?
<Richard> read?
<Richard> fat or ntfs
<jb_> ok ntfs?
<kblin> jb_: it just needs to be read by the router
<kblin> check the router manual to see what file systems the router supports
<jb_> you reckon?
<jb_> it's not like a HDD on a wifi network?
<kblin> fat32 is a safe bet, you might get lucky with ntfs
<kblin> no
<kblin> it's like a file server
<Richard> ntfs definitly
<Richard> fat doesn't support big files
<kblin> Richard: your router can read ntfs?
<jb_> ntfs is not in the available options!
<Richard> yes
<kblin> oh, ok. mine doesn't
<kblin> but I agree if ntfs works, it's the better solution
<jb_> is it normal i can not get 100% of the disk in 1 fat32 partition?
<Richard> yes
<jb_> there is a free space size of 7.84MB
<Richard> with reiserfs that doesn't happen
<jb_> what is reiserfs?
<Richard> !reiserfs
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<jb_> thanks
<jb_> i guess it is not the best choices for my intentions
<kblin> the router won't do reiserfs, though
<jb_> fat32 then
<jb_> how quick it is to format with qtparted!!!
<jb_> done
<jb_> now i unplug it from the pc, and plug it to the router?
<Richard> ok
<jb_> how to "safey remove" the hdd?
<jb_> hey what happened to amarok and kaffeine in the new kubuntu 8.04??
<Richard> i right click the icon
<Richard> and hit safely remove
<Richard> kaffeine doesn't have a kde4 version
<Richard> amarok does
<Richard> anways i'm off
<jb_> does it mean i can not use kaffeine?
<jb_> thank you and good bye richard
<MachinatorSyver> could anyone help me get my mic to work? its pluged in my sound card not usb
<mpsan> Can anyone here tell me why fdisk -l will show my drives but not the RAID array? It just shows the individual drives when booting 8.04.1 Live CD.
<jb_> hello i am installing kubuntu-restricted-extra packages
<jb_> with adept manager
<jb_> and it keeps stuck at 11% "preparing the installation of sun-java6-bin"
<jb_> what to do?
<jb_> ctrl + alt + esp ?
<jb_> or is it normal to be slow and long?
<genii> The java install normally wants user input to acknowledge and accept terms of use which Adept cannot show. Better to install it by commandline with sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<jb_> genii: i am installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jb_> does it work in the command line?
<genii> Yes
<jb_> how can i cancel the current blocked installation?
<jb_> ctrl + alt + esc ?
<genii> jb_: Yes, then kill the adept window
<genii> then:
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mpsan> GENII...did you see my fdisk -l question?
<genii> jb_: The above instructions then before attempting apt-get or such
<jb_> first i kill the adept windows and second i sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<genii> mpsan: fdisk will show the underlying hardware device. since the raid is a software construct made after boot of your hd based install, the livecd of course will not know how to make it
<genii> jb_: Yes exactly
<jb_> genii: thank you!
<compilerwriter> Is there a way to set things up so that every or at least most applications fire up the same web browser when there is need for one;  Or, must this be done on an individual application basis?
<mpsan> Thank you!
<mpsan> I was going to try to create a PenDrive install. It is 8Gb so should work OK.
<jb_> genii: final sentences in konsole is "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place", is it ok now?
<genii> jb_: Yes. Now you can do the command of:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<genii> Apologies on lag, work is requiring me here
<jb_> genii: i entered the command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jb_> genii: but there are packages with unmet dependencies
<jb_> try apt-get -f install ?
<genii> compilerwriter: System Settings ...Default Applications ... web browser selection from second column.... then on right choose "in the following browser" and put the name of it like: firefox %u
<genii> jb_: No
<jb_> it is what konsole proposed me
<genii> jb_: Try first: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade        then try the -f install
<jb_> it still says "You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies: E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f."
<compilerwriter> I tried that genii and hit apply but Konversation fired up firefox instead of Opera.  Will I need to close Konversation and fire it up again for a valid test?
<genii> compilerwriter: Konversation may be overriding the system choice with it's own choice if it's been specified differently
<compilerwriter> The system variable can be over-ridden by the software's own rec file then?
<jb_> genii:  the -f install worked
<jb_> genii: it detected the previous unsuccessfull installation
<jb_> genii: know i have to accept the license of java in konsole, but how?
<genii> compilerwriter: Check in Konversation.... Settings...Configure Konversation...Behavior..General...   Bottom right in Micellaneous section is browser choice
<genii> jb_: When you install the java package by commandline use Tab key to change fields and then Enter key to select
<jb_> genii: thank sir!!! you save me
<genii> jb_: np
<genii> compilerwriter: If no selections are made in there it *should* just use the system default as I described how to set just earlier
<compilerwriter> I specified the system default incorrectly now.  I have to go back and get it right.
<genii> compilerwriter: Ah. Don't forget the  %u    part after the name, required to make it load whatever url you are clicking on
<genii> Any other fast questions before I have to away from the comuter for about 20-30 minutes?
<genii> comuter->computer
<sourcemaker> which finance app is better? gnucash or kmymoney2?
<compilerwriter> genii I had the %u, but I had misplaced the one of the '
<genii> sourcemaker: I've heard better things about kmymoney  but I don't use either myself
<jb_> does someone know how to stop those annoying pop ups when you receive a msg with kopete?
<compilerwriter> sorry jb_ that is one of the reasons I don't use kopete
<jb_> compilerwriter: it was not all the time like that... Can't it be stoped? What do you use?
<compilerwriter> I don't much IM in the first place, but when I must I have used something else that is open source give me a minute to see what it is jb_
<jb_> compilerwriter: pidgin?
<PhilRod> jb_: settings->configure notifications
<PhilRod> turn off all the ones you don't want
<ubuntu__> hello
<compilerwriter> I think so jb_
<genii> jb_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106804 shows how to disable the popup notifications there (old thread but still relevent)
<ubuntu__> i am from live ccCD)))
<genii> ubuntu__: Congratulations
<ubuntu__> )))))))))))))
<ubuntu__> i am from ukraine and very bad speak english
<compilerwriter> That or a linux version of ICQ jb_
<jb_> it was not like this before 8.04
<jb_> those annoying pop ups from kopete are still here!!
<PhilRod> jb_: what do you have set in settings->configure notifications->"an incoming message has been received"?
<PhilRod> (click on "advanced" to see everything)
<jb_> PhilRod: ok thanx
<compilerwriter> jb_ I used pidging for a while and then used gaim
<jb_> pidgin is nice
<jb_> what about pidgin ws kopete?
<compilerwriter> I think I ended up using gaim because it had a windows counterpart for those people I knew who had that virus installed on there systems.
<compilerwriter> jb_ don't think I ever messed with kopete enough to know.
<compilerwriter> Gaim had a decent irc client except that it was lacking an essential feature that I wished to have in irc.  Namely highlight when one's nick is typed in a message to the channel
<jb_> i cant get rid of those pop ups!!
<PhilRod> jb_: what do you have set in settings->configure notifications->"an incoming message has been received"?
<jb_> play a sound
<jb_> mark taskbar entry
<jb_> and NOT show a message in popup
<PhilRod> jb_: try enabling it, hit "apply", disable it, and apply again
<KR-data> hi, I have bought Das Keyboard III, and most of the time it works like a dream, problem is when I turn on my printer the keyboard is somehow "disconnected", what can I do?
<jb_> no apply, but ok
<reese> hi! just installed oss and also wmix. but when I start wmix, I get this message "
<reese> wmix: mixer-oss.c:318: mixer_set_channel: Assertion `(channel >= 0) && (channel < n_channels)' failed.
<reese> Aborted
<PhilRod> jb_: does it work with "ok" instead of apply?
<jb_> it does not
<PhilRod> ok, just  sec
<Super_BQ> !seen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen
<Super_BQ> any user of the no-ip.com service?
<jb_> how to completely remove a program i dont like?
<Super_BQ> curious on it's 3 month free trial - and renewal
<jb_> i have installed some gnome programs i dont like
<jb_> i want to remove them; how?
<reese> jb_, dpkg -r the_program
<reese> after installing oss4. I saw that it was installed to /dev/oss. shouldn't it be to /dev/sdp?
<jb_> sudo apt-get install remove XXX or remove --purge XXX?
<PhilRod> jb_: btw, in kopete, are you using msn?
<jb_> yes
<jb_> PhilRod: yes, msn
<jb_> PhilRod: but i checked, ok, unchecked and ok and it finally doesn't pop up anymore
<PhilRod> jb_: ok, cool :-)
<joseph> !external hard drive
<ubottu> joseph: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joseph> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jb_> what's the difference between sudo apt-get install remove package and sudo apt-get install remove --purge package?
<genii> jb_: purge wil also remove it's configuration files
<jb_> for instance i installed listen, and it required me to install several other packages
<jb_> of i remove and purge listen, all those other packages will be deleted too?
<genii> No.
<jb_> how to remove all those useless packages?
<Super_BQ> don't install them
<genii> jb_: Use --auto-remove
<jb_> there is a way: "The following packages were automatically installed andare no longer required: 'package list' Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them."
<jb_> genii: exactly
<genii> I require logoff now in order to proceed home. See you all in perhaps 45 minutes or so
<jb_> what bittorrent client do you recommend?
<der_daniel> hi, i just installed dapper and my graphics card (ti-4200) is not recognised properly and works very slowly, though without errors. i think it should say 'nv25' in the system panel but instead it just says 'nv'. i use the normal nvidia-glx-legacy driver. i would be very glad about helpful suggestions
<Super_BQ> jb: i've been using Transmission
<Super_BQ> oop he's gone
<Nieck> hello
<Nieck> hi, anybody awake?
<B3lpH3g0R> bonsoir
<B3lpH3g0R> comment je peux installer mes pilotes ati proprio facilement svp ?
<cadoo> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<comboyvid> hmm
<comboyvid> where is kde 4.1?
<K`zan> Hi folks, got the nividia drivers installed but display still seems *slow*, there was  something about setting the right opengl(?!?) but I can't find anything on it.  Any thoughts, suggestions or pointers appreciated!  TMIA!
<comboyvid> Day changed to 29 Jul 2008
<comboyvid> BRING ON KDE 4.!
<fanel> hi
<fanel> anibody knows how to fix the sound problems with ubuntu 8.04?
<joe_> i'm new with use'n linux aka kubuntu and i was woundering how do i install a game?  the game is called qt cube it's a 3d game
<joe_> can anyone help me out?
<fanel> anibody knows how to fix the sound problems with ubuntu 8.04?
<joe_> can anyone help me out???
<joe_> i would like to install & play a game but i don't know how to install a game that i downloaded from kde-apps.org can anyone help me out????
<K`zan> Hi folks, got the nividia drivers installed but display still seems *slow*, there was  something about setting the right opengl(?!?) but I can't find anything on it.  Any thoughts, suggestions or pointers appreciated!  TMIA!
<joe_> wtf u r linux ppl good for if u wont even help out someone that's in need of help
<justs0me> i installed SELinux and at shutdown, it will say "mount: can't find /selinux in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"  what is wrong?
<kaminix> If flac --best gives 'compression ratio 1.000', does that mean the file is as large as the uncompressed version or that it's as large as the input file?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i still don't understand how lossless compression can have "best" or "worst" qualities.
<jhutchins_wk> Is there anywhere besides /etc/sysconfig/clock that Linux systems keep track of whether the system clock is set to UTC?
<sparr> i used to have a shrinking timer bar on the screen saver password dialog, now its gone.  what was that, and how do i get it back?
<genii> jhutchins_wk: Possibly some ntp thing somewhere
<genii> jhutchins_wk: man tzselect tells me it should be in /usr/share/zoneinfo
<rikard> So, when I installed Kubuntu, I had Vista and Fedora installed. WHen I installed Kubuntu, I split the already existing ntfs partition even further. how do I delete the fedora partitions and reallocate that space back to ntfs?
<rikard> Since I'm using Kubuntu now, I don't need Fedora.
<jhutchins_wk> genii: Is that the timezone, or is that whether hwclock is utc?
<genii> rikard: So is currently looking something like   || NTFS || Ubuntu || Fedora ||   ?
<genii> jhutchins_wk: I think timezone :(
<rikard> Exactly. I want to delete Fedora and put that space back on the NTFS partition so the next time I boot vista it doesn't bitch at me.
<rikard> I'm a fairly new linux user and I'm not sure how to do that though.
<Devourer> How do I uninstall the KDE desktop environment?
<PhilRod> Devourer: uninstall "kdelibs" in adept/your package manager of choice
<genii> rikard: Because the current NTFS and the Fedora partition are not next to each other it's not possible to make them 1 again without relocating the Ubuntu partiton to either the front of the NTFS or the end of the Fedora one
<PhilRod> Devourer: that'll take all kde apps with it (since they depend on kdelibs)
<rikard> Is that feasible?
<PhilRod> Devourer: if you want to get rid of everything kde-related, you might want to try removing kubuntu-desktop (I think that's what it's called)
<Devourer> PhilRod, nice. So KDElibs5?
<Devourer> PhilRod, oh, yeah, I don't want kubuntu-desktop anymore.
<PhilRod> Devourer: I think kdelibs5 is for kde 4 (stupid debian naming policy)
<rikard> Oo.
<rikard> Actually, genii, its ||NTFS||FEDORA||KUBUNTU
<rikard> So what do I do? :)
<Devourer> PhilRod, should I mark for removal or complete removal?
<renan> sera q tem algum brasileiro aqui?
<genii> rikard: If it's that layout there then much less complicated. De-allocate fedora, then expand the ntfs to include it
<PhilRod> !pt | renan
<ubottu> renan: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rikard> What utility is good for that, genii?
<genii> rikard: qtparted
<rikard> Is that stock in kubuntu?
<genii> rikard: You can install it by add/remove
<rikard> Thanks so much for the help.
<PhilRod> Devourer: hrm not sure sorry. I'm a bit new to (k)ubuntu, so I'm not too familiar with the packaging terminology
<renan> muito obrigado pela ajuda
<rikard> I appreciate you moving at a rate commensurate to my snail like brain capacity.
<genii> Devourer: You have already something like ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or so which supplied another window manager?
<Devourer> genii, I've got Gnome.
<ahmed_> please, i want to make my own IRC server or chat rom to make it like a private session between me and my friends how can i do some thing like that???
<rikard> Weird. When trying to launch QTParted, it comes up, then just disappears.
<genii> Devourer: In the packaging system of all *buntu  gnome in this case would only be a sub-package of the larger metapackage of ubuntu-desktop. The same as kubuntu-desktop supplies kde or xubuntu-desktop supplies xfce
<ahmed_> please any body can help me??
<genii> ahmed_: The moment you open a channel which does not exist you are the operator. So make it invite only or such
<rikard> When I attempt to open QTparted,  it comes up on the taskbar, loads for forever, then disappears.
<genii> rikard: It requires admin rights. So:   alt-f2 kdesu qtparted
<rikard> it just sits there at getting devices. I'm on kubuntu, so do I need gnome libs or sommat?
<rikard> Nevermind. It just took forever for some reason. Thank you.
<renan> alguem me ajuda
<genii> Devourer: The problem being if you manually installed say only gnome without it being part of ubuntu-desktop ... when you remove with purge or so the kubuntu-desktop package, it will also wipe out all xserver-xorg dependecies which any window manager may need
<_CrashMaster_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<renan> como faço para ir al canal do brasil
<renan> #kubuntu-pt
<armorial> renan: #ubuntu-br
<renan> muito obrigado
#kubuntu 2008-07-29
<justs0me> at shut i get "mmap dev/zero: permission denied" why ?
<genii> justs0me: google tells me it may have something to do with vesa extensions not found or so  (from this page) http://www.mindfrost82.com/f199-ubuntu/215758-video-resolution-8-04-beta.html
<justs0me> k thanks
<lavacano201014> Did someone highlight me earlier?
<lavacano201014> XChat's scrollback doesn't go back that far.
<lavacano201014> ah vell
 * lavacano201014 starts his music and does stuff
 * genii sips his coffee and does stuff
 * Daisuke_Laptop does stuff to genii's coffee
 * genii undoes it
<Daisuke_Laptop> no whiskey/
<genii> Ah. Thats acceptable modifications then
<Daisuke_Laptop> of course, i wouldn't do anything evil to anyone's coffee - that's a sacred drink
<genii> :)
<meeowzers> quick question, I have an SD card that won't read on Hardy but reads fine on my Sabayon box
<meeowzers> does Kubuntu support fat16 default?
<meeowzers> I would guess so since it's based on Debian
<Richard> yes
<renan> algum brasiliro aqui
<Richard> renan nao obvio
<leba_> How do I move a folder contents using cp command ?
<Richard> mv folder/* newfolder/
<leba_> Richard, ok, let me check it. ;)
<hex_1> Hi all
<hex_1> kubuntu has any tool, like pkgtool?
<joseph> what's the best kind of usb hard drive to get for use with kubuntu? i want to run xp in a virtualmachine using the ext. hard drive.
<hex_1> i´m trying to remove a pkg, but i can´t get into pkgtool
<Richard> any drive
<Richard> i like plextor's
<hex_1> any body help?
<hex_1> whtaś the comand line for pkgtool?
<joseph> so there aren't any problems with usb drives then with kubuntu?
<Richard> not that i know of
<rikard> I'm attempting to use kismet, but I need to "
<rikard> using the serialmonkey GPL'd
<rikard>                      rt2x00 drivers.  Must use 1.2.2 beta 2 or newer drivers.
<rikard> Ack. That didn't come out appropriately. Sorry. Not used to Konversation yet.
<rikard> Anyway, I need to find the serialmonkey rt2x00 drivers. I've found a site here that says they're accessible via git, but the packman for kubuntu is apt-get. So how do I access these?
<hex_1> please
<hex_1> i wanna remove a pkg from kde
<hex_1> what´s the comand line should i use???
<murchadh> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<LanceMartin> Hello
<LanceMartin> testing
<rikard> Anyone? I need wireless-dev to get serialmonkeys rt2x00 wireless card drivers, but it's not on apt-get for Kubuntu.
<Richard> hex_1 aptitude remove package
<czybyszew> Jest jakiś rodak na kanale ?
<LanceMartin> telephone dialing program?  I want the modem to dial a phone number --
<rikard> Anybody? Hello? :/
<LanceMartin> Hello Rikard
<dthacker-work> !patience | rikard
<ubottu> rikard: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rikard> Hello Lance.
<rikard> Also, hello random irc bot. Despite your AI like ability to infer a user is becoming irate and demanding, perhaps your owner should program you to recognize simple disdain in people. Maybe his personality rubbed off on you. :/
<dthacker-work> rikard, channel etiquette is to not repeat one's question more often than once every 10 minutes or so, which you should see in the guidelines.
<dthacker-work> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<LanceMartin> Is apt better than RPM?
<rikard> Dthacker-work, perhaps I'm new to IRC in general, and the guidelines aren't exactly "posted" when you join the channel.
<rikard> Channel etiquette is also, apparently, belittle the ignorant newbie.
<dthacker-work> LanceMartin: that's an endless debate.   Ubuntu has chosen to use apt, so that's what we support here.
<LanceMartin> Okay, I have been out of linux for a long time ... my questions might be those of a complete newbie.
<dthacker-work> rikard: no offense was intended.  The guidelines help irc volunteers to help you when things get busy.
<dthacker-work> LanceMartin: we were all new once! :)
<rikard> My apologies. I'm just irate for no good reason. Didn't mean to pull the self righteous idiot card.
<dthacker-work> rikard: none taken. :)
<LanceMartin> One thing I am looking for is a phone dialer ... I downloaded one but I don't know how to make it work.
<dthacker-work> LanceMartin: I haven't used one in a long time.   I would fire up adept and query for strings like "modem" and "dialer".  What is the name of the package you downloaded?
<LanceMartin> thank you!
<dthacker-work> rikard: Hardware can be very frustrating.  I'd suggest you visit the forums and query for your card.   You may find someone else who has gotten it to work.
<rikard> The card works fine. I'm looking to replace the stock kubuntu driver with the serialmoneky specific that supports packet injection so that kismet will work.
<yogi_> um, I have a question about getting wifi to work for my dell inspiron in hardy...anyone?
<dthacker-work> rikard: I'd still recommend the forums in that case.
<rikard> Thank you.
<dthacker-work> yogi_: please state the problem
<rikard> Whats the kubuntu equivalent of gedit?
<dthacker-work> rikard: hmmmm. never used much gnome.   Kate, perhaps?  (text editor?)
<yogi_> i'm currently using kubuntu gutsy for my inspiron 1505 and I have wifi working. I can't get it to work in Hardy. I assumed the procedure would be the same, but I'm wondering if there are any modules that might be interfereing with ndiswrapper
<yogi_> yup kate
<rikard> Yep. It's kate. thanks.
<rikard> Ok. When attempting to edit a .conf file, if I try to kate *.conf while I'm root, I get an error that I couldn't connect to X server.
<rikard> However, if I do it as my standard user, I can open the file fine, but can't save.
<rikard> Perhaps, because I don't have permission.
<dthacker-work> yogi_: I don't know of any.  Have you checked the wifi resources online?
<dthacker-work> rikard: are you using sudo or su?
<dthacker-work> !wifi | yogi_
<ubottu> yogi_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rikard> su -
<rikard> ps
<rikard> er, password.
<dthacker-work> rikard: try sudo, I think you're losing your X env when you su.
<rikard> Worked great. What does "losing my x env" mean, if you have time to explain it?
<Dragnslcr> rikard- kdesu kate
<rikard> Kismet up and running. Fantastic.
<Dragnslcr> Don't use sudo for GUI apps. That's what kdesu is for
<rikard> It still worked, dragn, but I will remember thati n the future.
<rikard> Kubuntu: 1. Fedora 9/Ubuntu: 0.
<rikard> Kismet hardlocked my system in fedora and ubuntu. Kubuntu it didn't. Wee! :D
<yogi_> dthacker & ubottu --- thanks
<rikard> Thanks for the help guys.
<dthacker-work> rikard: your X server is set as an shell environment variable.  When you su -, you take root's shell and leave yours.  If you su (no dash) or sudo, you bring your shell environment with you.
<dthacker-work> Dragnslcr is right about GUI apps and sudo.
<rikard> I see!
<rikard> Thank you, dt. That makes more sense now.
<rikard> Tomorrow is Linux day at the course I'm taking, and maybe I'll be able to do base functions without coming into IRC to torture the volunteers.
<rikard> Last question for the time: The base video drivers that installed with kubuntu have my desktop at a very low resolution. Does anyone have ar ecommendation as to what Nvidia drivers to get? Are there some on apt, or should I get the proprietary from nvidia?
<dthacker-work> no idea on that one.
<rikard> Oh, wow! The aircrack suite works with the default driver in kubuntu too.
<rikard> Fantastic!
<yogi_> rikard...I had to revert to the old nvidia driver for my laptop...it might work for you
<rikard> Whats a good program to burn an iso to dvd?
<rikard> Does k3b support iso?
<yogi_> k3b
<rikard> Thanks.
<yogi_> or mkisofs
<yogi_> mkisofs is a command line tool...u comfortable with that?
<genii> yogi_: mkisofs is to create an iso. To burn one you'd need instead cdrecord
<Jucato> yogi_: doesn't mkisofs make iso's?
<yogi_> cdrecord is included in the distro...mkisofs utilises that
<rikard> Whats the proper init to run the nvidia proprietary driver installation at, so that X is not present?
<rikard> whoa
<yogi_> Genii && Jucato: see man mkisofs
<yogi_> but Genii is right cdrtools are necessary to burn to dvd
<rikard> i see
<rikard> thank you
<yogi_> mkisofs makes the file system
<yogi_> but you pass arguments to send ISO to the burner from mkisofs
<rikard> How do I change it so that I have to double click files to open them? This single click stuff gives me ptsd from windows ME.
<yogi_> does anyone know what the deal is with KDE 4.x ---- any word on stability issues
<nuxil> yogi_, its becoming more stable,, but the usability sucks
<Dedi> yogi_: 4.0 for devs, 4.1 for users, 4.2 for stable users
<yogi_> rikard: kcontrol > peripherals > mouse
<yuji> I had trouble with 4.1
<yogi_> same here...was using with hardy
<nuxil> kde4 is basicly just eyecandy atm .. IMO
<yogi_> i use fluxbox for my work sessions and KDE for school sessions
<yogi_> LOL ... needs me some eye candy at times
<rikard> Thanks, yogi
<yogi_> np
<rikard> Wheres kcontrol? Hahaha.
<yogi_> u can envoke from xterm : kcontrol
<yogi_> LOL
<nuxil> so.. anyone know of a good pyqt4 tutorial?
<yogi_> try google
<rikard> Wow, kubuntu is great.
<rikard> It feels like home.
<yogi_> i prefer it over gnome
<Dedi> yuji: yogi_: 4.1 is not released yet, its just a RC
<yogi_> i know but i had to try it
<yogi_> :-D
<yogi_> i have reverted to old release
<yogi_> nuxil: do a search in Stumbleupon
<yogi_> say Dedi...ny advice on messing w/ candidates?
<yogi_> I'm not a programmer by trade but I prefer to learn by breaking mys system
<yogi_> so to speak
<nuxil> you like to break your system? man what hoppy is that :p.
<yogi_> dude I'm a banker...i need an exciting hobby
<nuxil> *hobby
<yogi_> LOL
<yogi_> I should've studied CS in college
<nuxil> it sounds boring to me..  screw up the  system.. reinstall.. break the system,, reinstall :p
<yogi_> man that's the way i learn...and i don't 4get it that way
<paolo_> Hi *. I cannot send mail using kmail unless I use "send via...". I didn't have this problem with gentoo (Same version of kmail). Does anyone know if there is a way to solve this one?
<yogi_> plus it can be fun
<nuxil> anyway. i need to grab some howtos.. whats the best way to grab a site ?? wget -k -r -l 2 ADDRESS
<yogi_> u prob need the wget manual first: http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/
<dthacker-work> paolo_: help me understand.  Does kmail put up a dialog box with an error?
<dthacker-work> yogi_, nuxil: the discussion is offtopic and verrrrry close to violating CoC.  Please move it to #kubuntu-offtopic or another location
<yogi_> dt: will do brother
<hellhound_> i am getting the following error in amarok "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers" does anyone know what is causing this?
<paolo_> dthacker-work: no... it just doesn't send it. I am not the only person having this problem:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398036 . I am just very surprised that it hasn't been solved yet
<dthacker-work> paolo: have you checked launchpad for a bug?  Maybe it hasn't been reported properly.  You can sometimes find workarounds there.
<paolo_> dthacker-work: no... I just switched to (k)ubuntu. Where exactly do I need to go?
<dthacker-work> hellhound_: there are several different fixes here.  YMMV. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-102064.html
<yogi_> um, i have a session lock up issue when starting wine....ctrl+alt+backspace not working? wtf... solution anyone?
<dthacker-work> paolo_: https://launchpad.net/
<dthacker-work> Click on the big bug......
<dthacker-work> yogi_: get to a terminal and kill -9?
<yogi_> can't ... i can't get anything
<yogi_> what's the equivalent of ctrl+alt+del in kubuntu?
<yogi_> nonresponsive system....
<yogi_> man, first time this has happened?
<paolo_> dthacker-work: I think I found it... but it doesn't seem that people care too much about it. -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/243825
<dthacker-work> ctl+alt+del works in kubuntu too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243825 in kdepim "kmail suddenly stopped sending mail" [Undecided,New]
<yogi_> dt: not working...will be doing a hard boot...
<paolo_> it seems that noone uses kmai lhere
<yogi_> that's weird....for a sec was expecting a BSOD? freaking flashbacks
<yogi_> LOL
<yogi_> wow .... kernel panic.... dammit
<dthacker-work> paolo_: what does your outgoing mail log say?
<yogi_> dt: could this be a power supply issue?
 * dthacker-work is unable to diagnose power supplies from here.......
<yogi_> dt: I deserved that...
<yogi_> wine is locking up my screen again...any thoughts?
<nuxil> what you need wine for?.. check the logs
<yogi_> trying to install Office XP...just "for fun"...but it's messing with my X...i don't get it!
<nuxil> just for fun? whats wrong with open office ?
<dthacker-work> yogi_ is a mad scientist.  :)
<yogi_> dude nothing is wrong with it...but i was trying out wine...i'll switch to flux see if KDE is to blame (prob not - might be my hardware)
<yogi_> yogi got the Linux fever man
<dynoll3> hi!
<dynoll3> i have a problem installing looking glass :S someone can help me?
<dthacker-work> !lookingglass
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lookingglass
<dthacker-work> !looking glass
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about looking glass
<dynoll3> i have a .bin file
<dynoll3> how i install it
<Walzmyn> What's a quick easy way to compare the difference between two text files?
<Walzmyn> dynoll3, where'd you get it? they probably have destructions
<nuxil> yogi_, it sounds like you got M$ fever to be :P messing with wine and office :p
<dynoll3> no they dont have any instruction :( i can get u the web site
<nuxil> dynoll3, usaly.. chmod 755 *.bin,, then ./bin
<Walzmyn> try sh run file.bin
<Walzmyn> ah, that looks much better than mine
<dthacker-work> dynoll3: what Walzmyn said, but have you looked for a package?
<dynoll3> https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/binary-builds.html is the site where i got the .bin
<dynoll3> ok ill try sh run file.bin
<Walzmyn> dynoll3, what is this a bin for?
<nuxil> no.. do it my way,., you prob need to set +x on the bin file
<yogi_> Walzmyn: see if diff might work
<Walzmyn> em, ok. I was hoping kate or kwrite might have something built in
<dynoll3> the bin is to install looking glass
<yogi_> as in diff file1 file2
<Devourer> I uninstalled kubuntu-desktop, but I still have the kubuntu login and everything. How do I get rid of that?
<dynoll3> brb
<nuxil> dynoll3, looking glass? get xmag or xzoom
<yogi_> how else r u gonna login
<nuxil> in cli. Devourer remove kdm.
<Devourer> nuxil, what's cli?
<Walzmyn> comand line interface
<nuxil> comand line interface
 * Walzmyn knows that because he had to ask it last week
<Devourer> Oh.
<Devourer> nuxil, thanks.
<nuxil> :)
<nuxil> np
<nuxil> are you installing gnome ?
<yogi_> Devourer: From cli do:  sudo nano /etc/X11/default-display-manager and comment out the [/usr/bin/kdm] line by placing # in front of it
<yogi_> note that this will remove the default Kubuntu login manager and default to just a text login
<nuxil> or just do : sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/kdm
<yogi_> or that
<yogi_> LOL
<nuxil> ;)
<yogi_> nuxil's way is easier and faster...but not for noobs (like myself!)
<nuxil> yogi_, its easy fast.. + your wrong.. its the noob way aswell ;)
<Devourer> nuxil, will that give me the regular GNOME login?
<yogi_> change kdm to gdm
<nuxil> no it will only disable kdm
<yogi_> but you'll need to default .xession to gnome also
<Devourer> nuxil, should I just change kdm to gdm?
<yogi_> Devourer: as long as you have installed gnome-desktop
<Devourer> yogi_, ok.
<nuxil> Devourer, kdm can load gome sessions.. you dont need to change. if your lazy like me
<nuxil> *gome -> gnome
<yogi_> nuxil...show hime the way man, so he can learn.
<Devourer> How do I save in nano?
<yogi_> ctrl+x
 * nuxil got shaky hands from drinking way to much coffee
<yogi_> LOL
<nuxil> Devourer, i think all this is covered in the wiki and forums.
<Devourer> nuxil, what wiki?
<yogi_> :-D
<nuxil> look at the topic
<yogi_> so nuxil have any ideas on my screen lock issues I am having with wine
<Walzmyn> anybody know how to use kompare?
<nuxil> yogi_, does the logs tell you anything ?
<yogi_> which log 2 look @?
<yogi_> dmesg?
<nuxil> see if there is some winelog.. or look in X log
<dynoll3> hi
<nuxil> mayne wine is trying to load some extensions which your graphing driver dosent support..
<nuxil> but i have no clue,, i dont mess around with wine
<nuxil> hi
<dynoll3> so someone there know how to install a .bin file?
<nuxil> dynoll3, i tould you
<yogi_> nuxil: in Xorg.0.log have a no such device or address
<nuxil> dynoll3, host@you:) sudo chmod 755 file.bin ; host@you:) ./file.bin
<yogi_> Walzmyn: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdesdk/kompare/kompare.pdf
<dynoll3> ok ill try
<nuxil> yogi_, grep EE /var/log/X.0.log and paste on pastebin.com
<yogi_> thanks man ... will do
<yogi_> I think my issues started when I updated to kernel 2.6.22-15
<dynoll3> nuxil: they say that there are no file of that type
<nuxil> dynoll3, what is the name of the file? dont use file.bin but the name of the file
<yogi_> dynol: take a look at http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/46122-how-install-bin-file.html
<nuxil> dynoll3, also cd to the correct dir
<dynoll3> but look and try to understand plz okay? on that site: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-sun-looking-glass-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu.html
<sysadmin> can i get some advice on remotely connecting to a windowns pc from a ubuntu/xubuntu machine ....which software should i use ...tutorials on how to use it would be appreciated  :)
<dynoll3> its another way (without a bin file)
<yogi_> try samba
<yogi_> sysadmin: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=samba
<sysadmin> can i remotely control that pc with samba ?:S
<yogi_> um, remotedesktop or a free vnc
<nuxil> dynoll3, its explaind on that site you just pasted.. if you follow it step by step you should be fine..
<sysadmin> well the thing is i prefer the remote desktop but i havent been able to connect from the linux box to the windows pc ...but it works the other way around. :(
<yogi_> search for rdesktop, or utilise the kubuntu utility
<dynoll3> ya i tries but i didnt get the part when they say to add a line in the depot... how we do that (ok im a bit newb)
<dynoll3> how we add a line in a depot**
<nuxil> sudo echo "deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib" >> /etc/apt/sours.list
<nuxil> err.. then apt-get update
<yogi_> sysadmin: http://blog.lxpages.com/2007/03/13/remote-desktop-for-linux/
<dynoll3> ok
<nuxil> wait...
<dynoll3> ill try that
<dynoll3> ok
<nuxil> -> sudo echo "deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<dynoll3> i write that exactly?
<yogi_> nuxil what is he trying to do?
<nuxil> yes on the cli
<nuxil> install glasses
<dynoll3> from sudo to .list?
<guido_> hello
<nuxil> trype > sudo echo "deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<nuxil> then apt-get update
<nuxil> +sudo
<guido_> I have a divx movie with its subtitles in .idx and .rar, how can I play the movie with the subtitles on?
<genii> sudo echo anything >> /not/in/home/dir       won't work
<dynoll3> they say that the permission is not accorded
<nuxil> sudo
<nuxil> genii, sure it will
<dynoll3> i write it before
<genii> echo whatever | sudo tee -a /the/place
<sysadmin> im not a big fan of vnc .....i think i will rather get the rdesktop to work .......but like i said it doesnt seem to work from the windows pc to the linux box....any ideas ?
<yogi_> supposedly remote desktop should work for windows to linux
<dynoll3> im writing that exactly : sudo echo "deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<dynoll3> and permission isnt accorded
<sysadmin> yea that makes sense to me ...but ...i cant get it to work :(\
<nuxil> dynoll3, err.. kdesu kate /etc/apt/soures.list
<yogi_> vnc is a little easier
<dynoll3> im on ubuntu not kde
<nuxil> add "deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib "to the bottom
<sysadmin> yea it is i guess....but u have to install it on each machine
<yogi_> sorry man you'll have to read the man pages...can't help u w/ win app
<genii> Or  echo "deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib" |sudo tee -a  /etc/apt/sources.list
<yogi_> check the wikis and google search
 * genii sips
<sysadmin> i hear ya ...thanks anyway
<yogi_> np
<dynoll3> i think it worked genii
<nuxil> offcource it works..
<nuxil> dynoll3, next.. sudo apt-get update
<nuxil> then finaly -> sudo apt-get install lg3d-core
<dynoll3> ya
<dynoll3> it work :D
<yogi_> LOL...good job
<dynoll3> ty nuxil and genii
<yogi_> i think nuxil needs some coffee
<nuxil> it should be listed in synaptic now.
 * genii slides nuxil a large coffee in an Kubuntu mug
<nuxil> i need some anti coffee now.. been drinking 10 cups the last 2 houers.
<dynoll3> loll
<genii> Pepto Bismol it is then....
<yogi_> LOL....actually drink water, your cells are probably 1/2 the size they need to be...LOL
<genii> Yes thats true, coffee dehydrates
<nuxil> it makes me piss alot
<yogi_> yup
<genii> Thats part of it, yeah
<genii> diuretic
<Ren__> How can I get live media to work on kubuntu? like a .mov stream
<yogi_> any ideas when openoffice 3.x will be included in kubuntu?
<nuxil> Ren__, mplayer plugin ?
<nuxil> Ren__, you prob need some extra codecs aswell..
<abaffa> netsplit?!
<yogi_> xine
<dynoll3> hi again! there is an error :S
<dynoll3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dynoll3> what it mean
<nuxil> try to run .. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nuxil> dynoll3, are you trying to use synaptic whil apt is downloading ?
<dynoll3> no
<nuxil> maybe your connection got lost
<dynoll3> iltry something synaptic want to do some update
<dynoll3> ill do then and try again
<genii> dynoll3: Did it say anything else directly above the "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"   part?
<dynoll3> Des erreurs ont été rencontrées pendant l'exécution :
<dynoll3>  lg3d-core
<dynoll3> need a translations?
<genii> No\
<nuxil> translate
<dynoll3> some errors as been found while execution:
<dynoll3> lg3d-core
<nuxil> corrupt download pherhaps
<dynoll3> what i do then?
<genii> lg3d-core is not any package in standard repositories. Is this what you are trying to install by adding the other repository line of deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian   ?
<dynoll3> ya
<dynoll3> lg3d is Looking Grass
<genii> Ah
<genii> You mean Sun's Project Looking Glass?
<nuxil> its a debian pack. maybe its not working..  but usaly debian packs works on ubuntu.
<nuxil> genii, thats the one hes trying to install
<dynoll3> ok ill show u all the thing they say? after i write sudo dpkg --configure -a
<genii> No
<dynoll3> ok
<nuxil> dynoll3, do you still got the bin file ?
<dynoll3> yes
<genii> All you need is https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/files/documents/1834/84267/lg3d-core_1.0.1_dev_i686.deb
<genii> And install it with dpkg
<genii> Don't mess around with bin files, etc etc
<nuxil> is that the stable version?
<dynoll3> (i want the stable version)
<genii> Thats the stable version
<dynoll3> genii, its normal that it open openoffice?
<nuxil> lol.. no
<genii> Requires package sun-java6-jdk installed first
<yogi_> um, based upon the comments on ubuntugeek this install seems to be hit and miss. others are having the same issue
<nuxil> try bin file as last result.. you can always uninstall the binfile with ./thefile --uninstall
<dynoll3> ok
<Dr_willis> Hmm That Lookinimeg glasis stuff has always been a little flakey every time ive dared to try  it
<genii> Dr_willis: I've managed it a few times now, but it's a resource hog
<yogi_> hungry hippo...needs lots of mem
<Dr_willis> genii,  yea. every so often its name pops up again.. and people try it.. and sem to quickly get sick of it. :)
<yogi_> it's a great concept though
<nuxil> whats so spesial about it?
<Dr_willis> I find a lot of the features just get in the way of doing real work. :)
<Dr_willis> have they actually done anything new to it? or did someone just find it.. and now we are talking about it again?
<dynoll3> when i write sudo chmod 755 lookingglass.bin (its the name of my file), they say that they cant find the file
<yogi_> i think dynol thought it looked cool
<dynoll3> ya it looked cool
<nuxil> dynoll3, you need to cd to the dir you downloaded it too
<yogi_> remember KISS
<dynoll3> on desk
<dynoll3> cd /?
<genii> cd ~/Desktop
<nuxil> then cd /home/you/Desktop
<dynoll3> ok sorry
<yogi_> this install is already a pain. I had the same issue as you
<yogi_> but I got it working, slowly as getall
<nuxil> so whats so spesial about this glasses anyway ?
<Dr_willis> dynoll3,  i think yOu may want to be learning You 'might' goof up the system
<Dr_willis> nuxil,  lots of silly eyecandy/effects last i looked.
<yogi_> nothing, just a nice idea
<yogi_> compiz is better
<genii> nuxil: It's basically eyecandy which runs in a java environment
<Dr_willis> If you really wan tto test it out.. there is a live cd./
<nuxil> Dr_willis, for that we got compiz
<dynoll3> ok
<Dr_willis> nuxil,  this was around about 4+ years befor there was a compiz
<nuxil> ahh. so compiz > the glasses
<nuxil> :9
<Dr_willis> it can also do some things i recall that ive not seen done with compiz.
<genii> You can for instance spin an app around on the screen and write memo on the reverse, etc
<Dr_willis> the latest release date i see for the looking glass stuff is 2006...
<nuxil> that just sounds anying
<genii> nuxil: It's not worth the overhead, anyhow
<yogi_> I think it would be great if it utilized multi-touch
<nuxil> genii, hehe. i belive you..
<Dr_willis> I feel the same way about most eye  candy.
<aurora> joj
<yogi_> it would be a mistake for linux users and developers to discount eye candy
<aurora> hi!
<Dr_willis> I feel its a mistake for Developers to 'force' eyecandy into being a 'big selling point'
<Dr_willis> or companies.. or whoever.. :)
<yogi_> good point
<Dr_willis> Hardware Makers LOVE it :)
<Dr_willis> Used to be the big 'gotta update the pc' thing was new games.. now its just so you can do the same job.. on the new eyecandy desktop...
<nuxil> Dr_willis, yeah,, there is little point in just sitting and looking at a fine desktop.. little work gets doen..
 * genii pets his 8800GTS
<yogi_> unless u use multi touch tech
<yogi_> :-D
<Dr_willis> genii,  gotta love its dual feature as a space heater!
<nuxil> genii, i got the same card :)
<genii> It *does* heat up a lot. It also covers 2 other slots since it's massive
<nuxil> genii, have you ever gotten the tvout (svid) to work ?
<Dr_willis> I got a 8800gtsXXX :)
<Dr_willis> tv out works on mine. I do recall..
<nuxil> i dont get mine to work.
<SebNaitsabes> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<genii> It works here too, though right now I have the dvi outs hhoked by hdmi adapters to 2 plugs on my tv anyhow
<SebNaitsabes> !konqueror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror
<SebNaitsabes> what's the package
<SebNaitsabes> I need to install flash into konqueror?
<Dr_willis> nuxil,  i do recall that on some nvidia cards i have to have to have the tv pluged in when i boot up.
<SebNaitsabes> probably can just find from the package manager
<nuxil> Dr_willis, yeah i have tryed that,. without luck.
<nuxil> my old gt 6600 i could just plug in and it was on,,
<Dr_willis> nuxil,  heck on some of my nvidia cards. if i just hooked up the tv.. when installing the os.. and unplugged the monitor. It would default to the tv :)
<Dr_willis> It does seem to depend on th eexact video card.
<Dr_willis> or else i enable twinview and clone the display to the tv.
<nuxil> you lucky bastard :p i tryed all thouse ways.
<Dr_willis> I have like 4 different nvidia cards. :)   I took out a 'bigger/faster' card from one machine and replaced it with a slower QUIETER 5500 I think. :)
<Dr_willis> for my movie player box.
<dynoll3> why :  cd ~/desktop dont work?
<genii> Use a D and not a d
<Dr_willis> Because Linix is CASE SenesEtiVe!
<Dr_willis> :)
<nuxil> i would like to put mythtv on my tv. since i got a tvcard with 2 tuners. hw mpeg encoder
<dynoll3> ohhh
<Dr_willis> Linux FUNdaMENTALS :)
<dynoll3> cant find command
<dynoll3> oh ok
<dynoll3> i got it
<yogi_> yo nuxil, thanks for the help earlier
<nuxil> np.
<yogi_> have fun yall ... i'm gonna go eat me a magick brownie
<yogi_> and no jokes about that
<yogi_> LOL
<genii> Peace out dude!
<yogi_> l8r
<genii> ;)
<bastid_raZor> i'm running ubuntu 8.04 and was wanting to install kde4 applications on it, what repo, if any, do i need to add? currently apt-get gives kde3.5 apps
<nuxil> gimme
<rikard> I'm trying to use kismet/aircrack-ng/airodump-ng on Kubuntu with an Atheros wireless chipset (Supposedly the best chipset to do it with), and for some reason I get an error message that it couldn't set monitor mode on ath0. Is it possible the base kubuntu driverdoesn't support monitor?
<nuxil> rikard, ath0? usaly you do airmon ethX start
<rikard> eth? eth are ethernet interfaces, aren't they?
<nuxil> rikard, you can try iwconfig ethX mode Monitor
<genii> bastid_raZor: I'm sure they'll know something about it in #kubuntu-kde4
<bastid_raZor> genii; ahh, i thought this was the kde4 channel. thanks
<genii> np
<nuxil> rikard, hope your not dumping my packs :p
<rikard> Nah. I'm practicing some stuff I'm learning in the SANS Security Essentials class.
<rikard> Or, at least trying to. I don't want to take the easy route and use live cds.
<rikard> So I'm trying to configure my lab.
<rikard> But I seem to be having issues getting my wireless card to cooperate, even though its supposed to be one of the best ones to use.
<nuxil> rikard, ifconfig -a to see all devices
<nuxil> rikard, also iwconfig should show you which card that the IEEE 802.11 extensiom
<nuxil> *that got the
<nuxil> rikard, there should also be a patch included in the aircrack-ng tools "sources", dont know if you need to patch
<rikard> Sources? I just used a packmanager.
<nuxil> to patch the drivr
<rikard> i know, but where would i find the patch if i used packmanagers?
<nuxil> normaly you only need to patch if you want to do arp injection while in monitore mode
<rikard> Yeah. That's what I'm looking to do.
<rikard> WHere can I find this patch?
<nuxil> they are in the source.. google for the source
<rikard> Ah, I've found the driver patch section on the aircrack ng site.
<rikard> Let's see!
<nuxil> rikard, keep in mind. you might need to recompile the kernel with the new patched driver
<rikard> eh?
<rikard> i have to do whta now? :o
<nuxil> get the header files for your current linux
<rikard> this sounds like a big deal
<nuxil> then patch the driver.. if you are lucky,, you only need to make the module.
<nuxil> rikard, its a big deal to be a black hat :p
<rikard> what are these .patch files?
<nuxil> codes which must be added to your driver
<rikard> how do I apply them? :(
<dr_Willis> I think some More learning is going to be going on tonight for rikard  :)
<nuxil> lshw -C network to see what module your card uses
 * nuxil agrees
<rikard> PCI (sysfs)
<nuxil> dont spam
<rikard> Wait... Theres a lot more ;D haha
<rikard> I won't.
<SebNaitsabes>  
<SebNaitsabes>  
<keri> i just installed konqueror and into  ubuntu/gnome i am trying to get flash and nsplugins  and  flashplugin-nonfree are already installed.  ,but  flash does not load. and  i   checked the  config and  the plugin is there
<rikard> Ok. What info do I need from these, nuxil?
<rikard> What confuses me a bit, is I have a wifi0 device, and an ath0 device.
<rikard> but when I just did what you told me, the ath0 device is not there.
<rikard> Only wifi0.
<nuxil_> damit.. was going to cat /dev/ppp but did a cat /dev/port by mistake.. hehe forze my system :p
<rikard> Bah. I'm lost. I have an ath0 device, and a wifi0 device, and I'm not sure which is what.
<rikard> but sudo lshw -C network doesn't show the ath0 device, and yet iwconfig/ifconfig do
<nuxil_> rikard, you must first get a understanding of what card is what before you even can go on a cracking your new. i suggest you go read up a bit on linux networking
<nuxil_> *new - net
<genii> rikard: Thats because the aircrack tools were originally written for the prism2 /Atheros cards.If you don't have one of those it makes a virtual one
<murdoc_> does any one know about walkmans/portable audio players in xubuntu?
<rikard> Ah!
<rikard> I see.
<rikard> I didn't know that :)
<murdoc_> Having trouble mounting it- can't even see it-
<murdoc_> or does any one know where I can get some documentation to figure it out?
<genii> murdoc_: The manual for your walkman might say something about what modes it can be set to when connecting to computer
<rikard> 1what does kubuntu have that will compile c? make is giving me c related error messages
<genii> rikard: build-essential
<rikard> thank you genii
<genii> np
<rikard> yeah nuxil
<rikard> i've seen it done before.
<rikard> i'm just trying to figure out why my ath devices is giving me troubles
<murdoc_> genii-just one mode-it's not even supposed to work for anything other than windows-however I've been running it in fedora8 for some time, just switched to kubuntu
<rikard> and telling me it doesn't support monitor mode.
<genii> murdoc_: No other idea offhand then. Likely it needs some udev rule
<rikard> getting openssl errors now genii.
<rikard> would it be.. openssl-devel?
<powertool08> Could somebody please help me set up restricted drivers? I enabled the check box and restarted to a very low resolution login screen, after login everything is messed up, background doesn't draw properly, menu background's won't draw, etc
<murdoc_> is there a "connected hardware" apt, or something like that I should look at- as in a "my computer" type prog
<rikard> no, its not openssl-devel
<genii> rikard: When it complains about some lib not found or so usually then install the -dev version
<genii> just -dev not -devel
<rikard> openssl-dev didn't give me anything :(
<paolo_> Hi *. I cannot send mail using kmail unless I use "send via...". I didn't have this problem with gentoo (Same version of kmail). Does anyone know if there is a way to solve this one?
<genii> rikard: Try  libssl-dev
<rikard> Thanks so much for putting up with my mental retardation, genii.
<genii> rikard: No worries
<rikard> It's compiling now.
<_2> genii will you put up with my "mental retardation" ?
<genii> rikard: However I am extremely tired and departing soon so someone else will need to tackle whatever bugbears may come
 * _2 buys genii a cup of java
<rikard> I'll try again later. Tomorrows Linux day at my course anyway.
<rikard> So maybe I won't be a complete moron come sundown.
<genii> _2: Heya. I'd have the coffee but leaving soon actually. Unless it's some interesting emergency?
<chackal_sjc> hey guys
<chackal_sjc> im trying to make a ssh conection in other user here in my localhost
<chackal_sjc> but is returning an error like thios
<chackal_sjc> this
<chackal_sjc> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<chackal_sjc> anyone knows how to fix?
<_2> genii no, just normal idiosencracy
<powertool08> chackal_sjc: are you connecting to a computer behind a router? If so you need to port forward
<chackal_sjc> powertool08: what you mean?
<genii> chackal_sjc: You have openssh-server installed?
<genii> powertool08: He said localhost. So I imagine it's not behind a router ;)
<chackal_sjc> powertool08: its a localhost user.. in my machine
<_2> chackal_sjc is sshd running ?    pidof sshd
<chackal_sjc> no
<_2> can't ssh to (sshd is not running here) period
<chackal_sjc> i dont have the openssh-server installed
<genii> chackal_sjc: That explains it then
<chackal_sjc> yeah, im installing
<chackal_sjc> yeah, now it works good..
<chackal_sjc> thanks
<_2> chackal_sjc and configure /etc/ssh/sshd_config  before you let some black pro ssh in as root
<genii> root login is disabled by default
<_2> genii not in sshd it's not.   so if you set a root password you also have enabled remote root
<chackal_sjc> _2: what you mean??
<_2>      ^
<_2> chackal_sjc that's what i mean.     if you even enable the root login  "which you probably shouldn't anyway"  and also run the default sshd_conf....     the defaults are to allow root and listen on all networks.
<chackal_sjc> _2: how do i configure that?
<chackal_sjc> im a ssh newbie
<_2> you edit the file     probably best to read up on it a little first but it has some instructions in it.
<_2> one should never "ignorantly" run any service.   always learn a little about what you are opening up first.
<chackal_sjc> _2: ok, Im gonna take a look in few minuts..
<genii> Interesting. This enable root is new since 6.06 at least
<genii> Or mybe since I have often server version
<_2> grep root /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<_2> err  -i that
<genii> chackal_sjc: Change line: PermitRootLogin yes                to: PermitRootLogin no              in that file
<chackal_sjc> genii: thats it?
<_2> exactly   and/or   set the listen line to 192.168.0.0/16   or something local only
<genii> chackal_sjc: Yes.   alt-f2 then: kdesu kate /etc/ssh/sshd_config              to open it with proper rights for editing
<powertool08> chackal_sjc: I'd change Protocol to only "2" not "1,2" maybe change port number
<chackal_sjc> powertool08: why that?
<_2> powertool08 that's default now.
<genii> chackal_sjc: Also restart the server after by:     sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<_2> chackal_sjc for stronger security   obviously
<chackal_sjc> PermitRootLogin yes, keep that right?
<genii> chackal_sjc: Because port 22 is well know for ssh login, many bots try to use brute-force login attempts for root there. So putting it on some oddball port helps security a lot
<powertool08> chackal_sjc: protocol 1 is weak, also if you change default port less people find it with scanners
<genii> chackal_sjc: No change the "yes" to a "no"
<_2> powertool08 changing the port hardly hides the service from nmap
<powertool08> _2: thats why I said less people
<chackal_sjc> Protocol 2, is deafault
<_2> lol   ok.
<_2> chackal_sjc yes i said that already
<powertool08> _2: it hides it from programs who only scan defaults
<chackal_sjc> genii: so, change port 22 to what?
<genii> _2: Port changing at least prevents attempts from these automated attacks
<powertool08> chackal_sjc: anything you want that isn't already used, something over 1000 is good
<genii> chackal_sjc: Some number above 1024 and below 65535 that you can remember easily
<_2> powertool08 yeah it might duck one leftover ms-dos script from 1984    i guess that's right.
<genii> powertool08: Over 1024, others are priveleged ports
<_2> genii       ^
<_2> :)
<genii> chackal_sjc: When the port is changed you need attempt login by:    ssh -p 12345 servername
 * _2 wonders if port: `dd if=/dev/urandom bs=2 count=1 2>/dev/null | od -l | cut -c18- | tr -d -- '\n'`    would work....
<genii> where 12345 is that number you choose
<_2> don't use  6667   it will look like an irc server
<genii> chackal_sjc: And DON'T tell us here what the port number you choose is. This channel is public and also logged
<_2> and a good source for black hat info
<nuxil> indeed
<genii> _2: Hehe 6667 would be confusing
<chackal_sjc> yeah,, its good now
<nuxil> it would be conflicking if he uses irc alot
<chackal_sjc> indeed²
<genii> nuxil: The clients here should be using 8001 anyways and not 6667 to prevent DCC attacks
<_2> chackal_sjc i haven't scanned your ip.  (unusual as that might sound)   but i hope you haven't blindly thrown up an ftp or even http server either....     "never run a service that you don't know anything about,  because you will be the only one that can't access it!"
<genii> I'll drink to that
 * genii sips
<_2> genii but that's been posted so much, that 8001 is just as big a target now anyway...
<chackal_sjc> yeah,.. good advice
<chackal_sjc> scan my ip
<chackal_sjc> to see whats service im running =)
<chackal_sjc> and tell me
<chackal_sjc> to let me know
<_2> !enter | chackal_sjc and don't use enter for punctuation; and don't use enter for punctuation;
<ubottu> chackal_sjc and don't use enter for punctuation; and don't use enter for punctuation;: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nuxil> lets spam chackal_sjc with FIN RST FIN RST :p JK
<_2> nuxil he didn't say reset his services for him  lol
<nuxil> :p
<genii> I have SARA running here. 1 minute
<chackal_sjc> =]
<genii> You have Samba running which allows me to dump your list of usernames. Also you may be a mail relay
<_2> i keep canablising my server   soon it will be down to a nic and a cpu      unless i can figure out how to make it work without the cpu :)))
<_2> genii pm him his user names
<genii> hehe
 * _2 waits to intercept....
<genii> I'm not sure i can do it from inside the web interface of SARA
<genii> (it just probes for vulnerabilities)
<_2> well it can be done though and that's the point.
 * _2 hat is way to white to do that anyway
<genii> chackal_sjc: Also you have public shares on your box which are listable, and a user with a null passowrd can login and see them
<chackal_sjc> genii: i dont have a samba running
<chackal_sjc> I don't even have samba
<genii> hangon checking settings
<genii> Hah! I just scanned my NAS
<genii> 1 minute :)
<chackal_sjc> genii: hahahahha
<chackal_sjc> =]
<genii> chackal_sjc: Your box looks good. 1 sec I'll PM the results
<chackal_sjc> ok
<nuxil> hey scan me aswell.. if you have nothing else to do..
<genii> /msg chackal_sjc
<genii> dding a primary target
<genii> Add-primary: bas13-montreal02-1177925530.dsl.bell.ca
<genii> Add-target: bas13-montreal02-1177925530.dsl.bell.ca prox 0
<_2> chackal_sjc also if you ever feel the need for tightening security, there are several packages to help with that.   check your package manager.
<genii> Primaries being rescanned, rebuilding tables.
<genii> Reading sara-data files...
<genii> Reading all hosts info from results/sara-data/all-hosts...
<genii> Reading facts from results/sara-data/facts...
<_2> oops    !
<genii> Add-fact: localhost|ypserv|a|g||||NIS server
<genii> Add-todo: localhost|ypbind.sara|
<genii> Reading old todo list from results/sara-data/todo...
<genii> Done reading sara-data files
<genii> policy: bas13-montreal02-1177925530.dsl.bell.ca prox 0 level 2
<genii> Check-pulse: bas13-montreal02-1177925530.dsl.bell.ca
<genii> ==> running bin/timeout 480 bin/fping bas13-montreal02-1177925530.dsl.bell.ca
<genii> Failed ping - bas13-montreal02-1177925530.dsl.bell.ca
<genii> ==> running bin/timeout 480 bin/fwping bas13-montreal02-1177925530.dsl.bell.ca
<genii> Failed fwping - bas13-montreal02-1177925530.dsl.bell.ca
 * _2 thinks about calling flood bot on genii  :)))
<genii> process_targets: probe bas13-montreal02-1177925530.dsl.bell.ca...
<genii> Waiting for all processes to complete
<genii> Data collection completed
<genii> ooops
 * genii waits for the boot
<chackal_sjc> thank you man ¬¬
<_2> :)))
<chackal_sjc> hahahahahaa
<chackal_sjc> dont worry.. tomorrow im not going to use this provider anyway
<chackal_sjc> Im going back to Brazil.. i'm here in Canada just to work
<chackal_sjc> genii: whats arguments are you using with nmap?
<genii> chackal_sjc: I'm not using nmap, I'm using a tool called SARA
<_2> !info sara
<ubottu> Package sara does not exist in hardy
<_2> !find sara
<ubottu> File sara found in dvb-utils, fgfs-base, gcompris-data, gnome-games-data, kgeography-data-kde4 (and 19 others)
<chackal_sjc> genii: is it similar than nmap?
<genii> chackal_sjc: I had to manually compile it here actually. It is not in standard repos
<genii> chackal_sjc: It is based on an old tool called SATAN
<genii> http://www-arc.com/sara/   for more info
<chackal_sjc> http://www-arc.com/sara/ ?
<chackal_sjc> ok
<system366> i know this isnt really the right place for this but does any1 know how to get File Zilla FTP server working in Windows? i set all the ports and everything and seetup login names and directorys but when i put in my external ip the page cannot be found, any help would bemuch apreciated :)
<_2> system366 have you asked in ##windows ?
<_2> system366 short answer   !i
<system366> i have no idea how to change rooms :
<system366> :D*
<_2> system366 /join ##windows
<system366> ooo clicky XD
<system366> lolz ty ^_^
<joe_> how can i install a tar.bz2 file?
<_2> joe_ install it ???    what is it ?
<paolo_> joe_: tar jxvf file.tar.bz2
<nuxil> extract it.. then compile it
<_2> it depends on what it is.
<nuxil> yea true.. but i guess its a source
<joe_> qt curve aka a dock program cuz i'm try'n to find a dock program like the one that mac has but have it for kubuntu
<_2> that assumption can bite you here in *buntu land
<nuxil> i think my assumption is right ;p
<_2> joe_ extract the content and see if it has an installer script
<joe_> i'm new to linux, i have only had kubuntu on my computer for about a week and i'm still try'n to get the hang of it cuz i'm try'n to use linux more than windows
<genii_> Box locked
<joe_> ok hold a sec will i extract it to my desktop
<nuxil> joe_, ther is a docker called kooldock in the repos.
<dsmith_> I find kubuntu has no really reat docks
<_2> genii your box ?
<dsmith_> *great
<guaqua> any estimates on kubuntu's kde 4.1 packages? :>
<joe_> i have tryied to use kooldock but it wouldn't run don't know why
<dsmith_> joe_: the only dock I ever fou have to be running compizdn to my satisfaction is ubuntu - avant dock, but you
<joe_> it doesn't have a script installer
<dsmith_> joe_: the only dock I ever found to my satisfaction is ubuntu - avant dock, but you have to be running compiz
 * genii sips and scans
<_2> joe_ then prolly a streight forward      ./configure && make && sudo make install
<joe_> it has config.h.cmake makedist.sh and somemore with about 7 folders as well
<_2> !b-e | joe_ seeing that you are asking i should prolly point out;
<ubottu> joe_ seeing that you are asking i should prolly point out;: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<joe_> it's kool, thnx
<joe_> i don't know how to do that of what ur as'n _2
<nuxil> joe_, if no one said it to you.. when compiling,, be sure you got the requierments
<nuxil> its should be listed in the install or readme file
<_2> joe_ read the page.    and the command i posted is verbatum
<joe_> oh ok, i'm srry
<_2> joe_  reposting ;;;  then prolly a streight forward      ./configure && make && sudo make install
<joe_> oh ok but like i said befor i'm a noobie when it come's to linux
<_2> genii well i what it did scan,  did it find any weakness ?
<_2> :)
<genii> Not done yet :)
<_2> genii or does it only report at the end ?
<_2> :)
<nuxil> wb
<_2> ok
<nuxil> is it possible to make kdm execte a command on login ?
<_2> nuxil i'm sure.
<_2> nuxil in the config
<nuxil> but it has to be spesific to the use.
<Jucato> !autostart | nuxil
<ubottu> nuxil: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Jucato> two places you can put the command/script in: ~/.kde/env or ~/.kde/Autostart
<nuxil> Jucato, no. i cant do that
<Jucato> why?
<nuxil> its for setting up cryped home disk. when users login.. i have several crypted disks for users
 * Jucato is not sure he know what that means in this case
<_2> nuxil you probably want pam to handle that then
<nuxil> Jucato, lets say i have 2 users. and 2 cryped disk. i need to make a script or somthing that creates the mapper and mount the disk for each user.
<nuxil> bc .. i have to press. CTRL ALT F1 and login. then run cryptsetup -c aes -d /usb/mykey create home /dev/hdX before i log in with kdm now
<Jucato> ah.. hm... then I don't know... sorry
<nuxil> kde dislike getting a ""new"" dir after login.. thats why i have to do it the hard way..
<guaqua> sounds like you have an unusual use-case
<_2> nuxil what about mounting on the same dir ?
<_2> start mount over the top of...
<_2> nuxil or have fstab mount them... ?
<nuxil> remember i got 2 disk. i dont think mounting 2 disks on same dir is such a good ide
<_2> nuxil same dir ?
<_2> what ?
<_2> one user has two disks ?   two different homes ?
<nuxil> no.. once use for each disk
<_2> that's not the same dir then
<_2> and you could put the users home anywhere you want
 * _2 sets _2 home to  /usr/local/share/apps/anon/something/
<nuxil> yea i see. but the point was that. userA should not be able to go in userB's dir
<_2> nuxil that's done with permissions settings
<nuxil> both got sudo access.. but they got seperate keys.
<guaqua> mount options, if it's a vfat volume, _2
<_2> well you are spitting in the wind if you think you can keep root jr. out of anything.
<nuxil> guaqua, no.. its ext3 with aes crypation
<_2> if either has full "root jr."   you can not keep them out of anything period.
<nuxil> _2, as long as userA or B dosent got the key for the other user,, he can not mount the disk,, well he can,, but ut would be invalid data for him
<_2> if either has full "root jr."   you can not keep them out of anything period.
<_2> anything root can setup root can access
<_2> my advice would be to limit their power in /etc/sudoers and use permissions to restrict what they see/where they go/what they do.
<nuxil> _2 ther are 2 seperate keys . once for each disk.. the keys are on 2 usb disk. which each user got.. so userA can never access userB unlsess he got the key
<nuxil> and both need sudo access
<nuxil> i probealy need to make som silly bash script for this.
<_2> do what you want.  <shrugs>    making me root jr. on any box == hands on == i own it.  </shrugs>
<nuxil> _2, you might own the box. but not the data.. you beed the key to access it..
<_2> do you pay when you bet ?
<_2> getting the key is childs play when you own the box
<nuxil> if i want the key i need to hit userA in the head and grab the key from his pocket.
<_2> nope.  jsut wait until he logs in and check your email
<anom01y> why oh why would one kde accound have sound, but not the other ???
<anom01y> I try to use amarok, I get "unable to initialize any audio drivers"
<anom01y> and youtube doesnt work
<anom01y> I tried asoundconf --reset-default-card, and I tried logging out/logging in
<anom01y> but my other accound the sound works find
<anom01y> (fine)
<_2> anom01y did you use sudo with some graphical app in the one account        does one belong to groups the other doesnt
<_2> either of those could explain it
<nuxil> _2, how is he suppose to log in an check my mail when ? one user at the time on the pc.
<_2> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<anom01y> _2:  hmm possibly
<anom01y> I have no clue
<anom01y> I will just check the groups to see if they are the same
<_2> nuxil i didn't say.  he checks your mail.   i implied that the script i would use would email me the key when he used it...
<_2> anom01y one may be in admin and the other not.   by default anyone in the admin group is "root jr."  and can do anything on the box in question.
<anom01y> well the one accound wasnt on admin, or audio, like the other account (that works) is
<_2> anom01y you did notice what i just said ?
<anom01y> yeah I see that thank you
<_2> if you don't want them to both be "root jr."  don't add the other to the admin account.
<anom01y> ok
<anom01y> yeah I will just check the "audio" group that wasnt checked
<_2> you're welcome.
<anom01y> is "adm" the same as "admin" becuase I have both
<_2> anom01y depends on the version.   you can   sudo grep adm /etc/sudoers      to see
<_2> it's the sudoers file that makes the differance there
<anom01y> yeah I see that I am not in the sudoers group in kuser, but I can still do sudu in konsole for some reason, I think kuser is out of date or something
<_2> if it has admin and not adm   then only admin   if it has adm and not admin  then....
<_2> you should never be in the sudoers group methinks
<_2> that removes the need to enter any authentication
<_2> i.e.  it's basicly == login as root, run as root
<anom01y> ahhh ok I see thank you
<anom01y> what about "cdrom"
<_2> yes   be in that
<_2> and no not "disks"      reason being if anyone finds an exploit that lets them execute any command they might "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sd*"    which wouldn't need any added permission to wipe out your hdd's
<_2> and i'm not talking one partition on one disk there btw
<anom01y> its a real science hey
<anom01y> well I'd say its about right hopefully the sound problem is fixed
<joe_> how can i customiz kooldock?
<_2> anom01y k i'm out for a bit.   good luck to your pinguin
<anom01y> thank you
<joe_> i've been use'n linux for about a few weeks but there are so many thing's i don't know about linux so i ask for help and hope to get answers
<joe_> i did try to cuztomize kooldock with putt'n appiccations on it but it didn't work
<joe_> can anyone help me out?
<nuxil> joe_, in linux you must take some time to read up on stuff..
<nuxil> joe_, i bet its explained on the homepage or in its doc's howto customize
<joe_> nuxil: gezz thnx i guess i can't count on anyone here to help me out besides ppl alway's tell'n me to do it myself
<joe_> i'm outta here & hope to NEVER come back here to ask for help ever again!!!
<nuxil> 0.o
<_2> on a non-*buntu self compiled app no less.
<guaqua> and has to do it by himself :/
<nuxil> he will be back tomorrow.. unless he installes windows again :p
<nuxil> isnt there a getting started site for kubuntu?
 * _2 /msg joe_ ok, never run my command again. "./configure && make && sudo make install "   you'll have to find some other way to get there now...... !
<_2> :|
<nuxil> sutes him right. we cant do the reading for him..
<Daisuke_Ido> oh i'm glad i wasn't here for that one
<guaqua> it took him full 4 minutes
<Daisuke_Ido> the rampant apostrophe abuse alone is a sign of an unstable mind...
<_2> apostrophe abuse lol's at Daisuke_Ido's l33t'ness
<_2> :)
 * Daisuke_Ido cringes
<Daisuke_Ido> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> i already know your mind is unstable :P
<_2> O.0
<nuxil> hehe
<_2> :)
<nuxil> omg. i just tested out kooldocker. i hope joe was just trying to be anoying,, bc its uber simple to customize kooldocker
<_2> nuxil he could prolly do that without trying,  some of us can ya know.
<nuxil> yea,, its becomes natrual for someone.
<K`zan> What is the command to switch in opengl for the nvidia card?
<nuxil> erm, i think i must get myself a typo pluging.
<nuxil> Load  "glx" ?
<nuxil> K`zan, what do you exactly mean
<_2> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_2> nah. not that.
<_2> !nv
<nuxil> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K`zan> Well, I installed 8.04 here a while back and video seems sluggish compared to the same setup in 7.10.  Got the nvidia drivers (prop).  Not sure why it is so much klunkier than 7.10. Something not set right?!?!?
<nuxil> K`zan, how did you comapre then?
<nuxil> K`zan,have you set the driver to nvidia in xorg ?
<nuxil> glxgears
<nuxil> 65141 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13028.101 FPS
<nuxil> :)
<_2> i wonder if there is a way to measure the display on this box...
<K`zan> nuxil: Yes, set to nvidia and glx is loades too...
<_2> err i should specify "that i'm looking at"
<nuxil> ehh ? thake a mesure band and mesure the desktop :p
<K`zan> 33207 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6641.344 FPS
<nuxil> _2, glxgears meaures fps.. compiz has also one plugin that does that.
<nuxil> K`zan, what Nvidia card?
<_2> nuxil not in console
<K`zan> Dunno.  6600GT
<K`zan> 128M
<nuxil> K`zan, i dont think you'll get more fps on that card
<kalyan_> is kde 4.1 releasing today
<nuxil> _2, ehh? why do you want to mesure fps in console ?
<_2> nuxil i just said "i wonder if there is a way"
<K`zan> It looks good but desktop studders and it takes about a second or so to close firefox windows.  None of this in 7.10.  Tempted to install 7.04 (.10?) again and see if it happens there now.
<nuxil> ahh, i misunderstud
<nuxil> K`zan, you got a old card.. try go to nividia.com and try a older driver.. that might help
<nuxil> *nvidia.com
<K`zan> Might be it, when I was installing those manually I knew what drivers I had :).
<_2> nuxil "about thirty more typos today and i'll have to relimquish the crown to you..." --typo king #kubuntu
<nuxil> hehe ;)
<nuxil> _2, idea.. make a script that floods your console and and count the lines it floods pr /sec ..  lol
<_2> i could do that.
<K`zan> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run <--<<< What I was running... will uninstall whatever ubuntu did and install that and see what happens....
<nuxil> try that
<K`zan> Thanks for the help folks!  Much appreciated!
<nuxil> K`zan, log your glxgrear output and compare
<K`zan> nuxil: wilco, thanks.
<_2> nuxil maybe even as simple as  "(sleep 1 ;killall -9 cat) &  cat /dev/hda
<_2> "
<_2> 32
<raffytaffy> good evening, does anyone have the original repo list for 8.04, i am updating from 7.10
<nuxil> _2, dont think that will work well.
<_2> raffytaffy you can replace "edgy" with "hardy"  in your sources.list
<raffytaffy> hmm
<_2> nuxil it's not a bench mark by any means
<nuxil> i know.
<_2> but 32k lines is about what it would post
<yuankai> wqi
<yuankai> 再见
<raffytaffy> should  enable universe and multiverse during distro upgrade
<raffytaffy> i* ?
<Jucato> !cn | yuankai
<ubottu> yuankai: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<_2> raffytaffy anything you have installed from   yes
<raffytaffy> ok
<_2> raffytaffy mussent leave something behind while upgrading, it might hose the whole
<raffytaffy> well in case it fails, i burned a 8.04 disk
<_2> raffytaffy but isn't there a script for that from edgy to hardy ?
<_2> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<_2> check there  ^
<_2> there is a script for everything.
<_2> function *() { * ; }
<_2> don't run that by the way
<_2> sorry i forgot the policy on stuff like that
 * _2 admonishs self
<_2> in short the shell would expand both * in that line and would generate a random function from "`ls -A`" output.
<_2> not a good idea.
<_2> err maybe not -A   but ls anyway
<_2> oh my.   wine installs  /usr/bin/function_grep.pl    why on earth, oh why....
<nuxil> wine is satan's app.. i keep aways from stuff like that :p
<nuxil> _2, open the perl script and take a look
 * _2 thought perl was   ^
<nuxil> hehe.. it might be one if the smaller deamonds :p but the big boss is wine
<_2> nuxil 29
<nuxil> hu?
<_2> just counting typos
<_2> "_
<nuxil> ahh :)
<_2> was 30 more.  now 29
<_2> i hate to part with the title,  but if you insist :)
<KingOfTypos> :)
<_2> not yet you arent.
<nuxil> but soon :)
<_2> ;)
<_2> nuxil troll net ?
<nuxil> :) im a troll on the net
<nuxil> yes thats the isp
<_2> nuxil did genii ever scan your ip?   i remember you asking him to
<nuxil> i dont think he did
<_2> could you tell if he did and didn't tell you ?
<_2> :)))
<_2> btw i'm scanning it right now for you.
<nuxil> if he scaned me.. he didnt tell me about it.
<nuxil> np
<_2> Connect() Scan Timing: About 0.79% done
<nuxil> i think you should find 2 open ports. but if you get more. tell me
<_2> this is not an extensive probe.  just looking for possable connection points.     k i will
<_2> nuxil i'll send you the full output.
<nuxil> ok
<nuxil> are you using nmap? or sara ?
<elaine> hi
<guido> hello
<_2> nmapfe
<elaine> hmm?
<elaine> i have a silly question
<elaine> its not life or death
<_2> we like those
<elaine> somehow, mostly because my mouse was loose
<elaine> i stumbled across something that modified my start up password page away from the standard ubuntu one
<elaine> and I wanted to know what app I used
<elaine> so that I could modify it back
<elo_> how do i find out what version of Qt i have?
<elaine> but I have no idea
<_2> elaine kcontrol can
<elaine> thanks, lemme check on that
<_2> elo_ kwin --version
<elo_> thanks so much
<guido> I'm trying to set a headless winxp with virtualbox and have seamless integration following the steps listed here http://ace2016.net/tutorials/linux/run-windows-xp-applications-seamlessly-on-your-linux-desktop but for some reason I can only get it to work once, upon reboot I couldn't connect remotely. I'm running kubuntu hardy heron. Anyone can lend me a hand?
<elaine> how do i find out if I could have been using that if its not under my apps drop down window
<_2> elaine in kde3 kcontrol is the app that so many parts of a accessed with "properties" and right click...
<_2> so if it's kde3 you probably used kcontrol without knowing what was actually being ran behind the senes
<elaine> hmm. thats probably what I did. how do i get back to that?
<_2> it won't look the same. to have the full kcontrol open as it does for any given part
<_2> elaine alt+f2 kcontrol     or kmenu > system settings > "settings manager" or something like that
<_2> that last one doesn't sound right....
<_2> but it's in there somewhere.  i just call kcontrol and use it's navagation
<elaine> looking
<_2> guido if no one in here can   you might try  ##windows too
<guido> _2 thanks
<guido> I'm also trying on #vbox
<elaine> well, when I was trying to do that earlier, I installed some new startup manager and founda  way to manage the screen previous to that
<_2> yeah in ##linux for any linux side of that...
<elaine> but not the password splash screen thinggie
<elaine> and theres no kcontrol in the windows interface, can I find it from the terminal?
<_2> elaine ah  you may have switched from kdm to gdm ?
<_2> elaine   sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<elaine> i have kbabel etc but no kcontrol
<elaine> yes
<_2> what part of "<_2> elaine alt+f2 kcontrol" is so confusing ???
<_2> the fact that i pitched in a kmenu > system settings    with it maybe ?
<elaine> there is a chance anything is possible
<elaine> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<elaine> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<elaine> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: kdm is not installed
<_2> elaine hmmm  gnome ?
<elaine> yes
<_2> then why are you in the kde specific channel ?
<_2> /join #ubuntu
<_2> they should know !
<elaine> its the default on brand new ubuntu installation
<_2> this channel is ?
<elaine> yes
<_2> on kubuntu   not  ubuntu
<elaine> sorry
<_2> anyway.  i don't know about gnome.   sorry.
<elaine> i will do that
<_2> nuxil seeing anything interesting ?  :)
<elaine> its kubuntu because its a program called Konversation which is the default irc chat client so it used the K
<_2> elaine so why are you went ?
<_2> went is past tense of going
<nuxil> what do you see?
<_2> nuxil nothing much yet.
<_2> one http port but you expected that
<nuxil> yep
<nuxil> i expect you to find 2 ports open
<nuxil> oh +irc port
<nuxil> 6667
<_2> just figured you were taking the opertunity to brush up on your intruder detection skill
<_2> you running an irc server ?
<nuxil> no. but shouldnt it be listed open as long as iam connected to irc..
<_2> nuxil you connect to port 6667 or 8001  on the server but the client port is not that.  it's a random high count port   32497   for example
<nuxil> aha.. i'll need to fix that in my scrapy fw script
<_2> and no it wont be "open"  it's established connection only.
<_2> nuxil and no need to add more iptables rules   the  "established"  will let the traffic back in from the "established" ip you connected to.
<_2> that's what it's for.
<nuxil> _2, maybe you have time to look at my fw script then?
<nuxil> i got tonz of rules
<guido> I'm trying to set a headless winxp with virtualbox and have seamless integration following the steps listed here http://ace2016.net/tutorials/linux/run-windows-xp-applications-seamlessly-on-your-linux-desktop  and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359 but for some reason I can only get it to work once, upon reboot I couldn't connect remotely. I'm running kubuntu hardy heron. can anyone lend me a hand?
<_2> nuxil i don't know iptables that well really.     but a rule on accpet like this >>>  ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<_2> lets all outbound packets back in when they return.   i.e. anything you initiate
<_2>                               see where i earned the title ^
<_2> accept
<rodya_> does adept keep a log somewhere of which packages it has installed? I'm trying to figure out files it's pulling from my aptoncd repo disk so I can collate all the necessary ones onto just one disc
<_2> rodya_ maybe.  but are you looking for the general dpkg log insted ?
<_2> rodya_ check  /var/log/dpkg*
<_2> !dpkg | rodya_
<ubottu> rodya_: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<_2> !adept | rodya_
<ubottu> rodya_: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<rodya_> I might be. Basically, I'm trying to install the BARE minimum files needed for russian language menus, the gimp, and mp3/xvid/dvd support on a clean install of hardy
<_2> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<rodya_> on one computer with internet, so I can later figure out which ones to put together to install on computers without the internet
<_2> rodya_ i haven't viewed it but that localeConf page may be what you want
<tomasko> i like what wubi does, i like the "my grandma can use it" nature of ubuntu, but i like the speed of arch linux. is there any way i can have all three or at least a fast ubuntu on a laptop intended for a technophobe?
<_2> and yes if you still want the log file     <_2> rodya_ check  /var/log/dpkg*
<tomasko> let me rephrase... how do i make ubuntu faster? is there an easy way to stop a lot of the services that start up by default from not starting up? i remember having to use something like sysv-rc-conf and it was painful. no GUI frontend (like the system settings -> advanced -> services) eased the pain either
<_2> tomasko you undo all the "defaults"   i.e. configure the base system and the desktop with only the things you need
<rodya_> I'm a gnome person myself, but doing this for a school with kubuntu installed, so I'm just a bit of a deer in headlights, and keep stumbling stupidly over myself due to differences in the interface... Really need to get more comfortable with the terminal side of all this :P
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> how do i reset the iptables to the default settings?
<_2> iow take the fluff out of it.
<_2> Big_Buddha_Daddy sudo iptables -F
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> thank you
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> do i need to restart?
<_2> no
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> coolio
<_2> Big_Buddha_Daddy iptables -L   # this will list the rules
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> ok
<tomasko> _2: i don't have bios access to this machine so i have to boot into the lame windows install every time, so wubi seems to be my only way to a workable linux install
<_2> Big_Buddha_Daddy sudo iptables -F   # this will flush all rules
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> should i do that?
<nuxil> IP=iptables ;  for table in nat mangle ; do $IP -F ; $IP -X ; $IP $table -X ; $IP $table -F ; done
<tomasko> _2: so, is there a way to limit what processes start up on boot? because between arch and ubuntu, i've only really noticed a difference in boot time, not actual usage latency
<_2> tomasko have antivirus protection turned on in bios to keep you from writing a new MBR ???
<tomasko> _2: no, it's an old corporate laptop that the company says it is fine to install linux, etc. on, but they want to retain the bios password on the system
<guido> I'm trying to set a headless winxp with virtualbox and have seamless integration following the steps listed here http://ace2016.net/tutorials/linux/run-windows-xp-applications-seamlessly-on-your-linux-desktop  and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359 but for some reason I can only get it to work once, upon reboot I couldn't connect remotely. I'm running kubuntu hardy heron. can anyone lend me a hand?
<tomasko> _2: but either way, i can't mess with the boot order or partition the system
<rodya_> does that log file get periodically flushed? does it persist after a reboot? Just in checking for it in general, I'm not seeing it on my own laptop (though it's been a week or so since I've installed anything here)
<_2> tomasko yes  like i said   configure everything.    but there is not a "simple one click" answer.      SO startup processes are in /etc/inittab /etc/init.d/ /etc/rc?.d/  ...
<_2> !upstart | tomasko
<ubottu> tomasko: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tomasko> oh, okay, thanks
<_2> rodya_ no and yes, and i did use a wildcard on purpose, because cron will make backups.   /var/log/dpkg*   <<< may not be one file but many.
<_2> tomasko there may also be several documents on the interweb about speeding up ubuntu.    but i will caution that installed in ntfs space is going to run slower than in native linux space.  it just has to.
<_2> it's like running from a cd as opposed to an hdd
<nuxil> _2 %? on scan
<_2> it just can't perform quite as well.
<_2> nuxil tired ?
<tomasko> _2 that's fine, i can't help that. i mean i want to control what i can to be the fastest given the constraints
<_2> nuxil i'll tell you tomarrow.  go sleep.
<nuxil> _2, a little bit.. its 09:30 am. and i been up all night
<_2> tomasko   k.
<_2> promice.  my hat is not black.
<nuxil> i must be awake until afternoon else, my day rythme gets totaly screwed up
<Agent_bob> my collar is not blue either
<Agent_bob> 11.66%
<guido> I'm trying to set a headless winxp with virtualbox and have seamless integration following the steps listed here http://ace2016.net/tutorials/linux/run-windows-xp-applications-seamlessly-on-your-linux-desktop  and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359 but for some reason I can only get it to work once, upon reboot I couldn't connect remotely. I'm running kubuntu hardy heron. can anyone lend me a hand?
<nuxil> Agent_bob, that will be running all day :p
<Agent_bob> nah.   just an hour or two more.
<Agent_bob> maybe 5  :)))
<Agent_bob> oh and i'm well aware of what timezone that ip is in.   may not know exactly where you are.  but the ip is reasonably easy to find.
<nuxil> the irc client will show you my ip tho
<Agent_bob> and a whois on that will show where it's registered.
<rodya_> can adept create download scripts to use on other machines to download packages, like synaptic does?
<Agent_bob> !apt-move | rodya_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-move
<Agent_bob> !aptmove | rodya_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptmove
<Agent_bob> bah.
<Agent_bob> !aptzip | rodya_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptzip
<rodya_> lol
<Agent_bob> bot got a bad case of the dumba** today
<rodya_> yeah looks like it
<Agent_bob> !find apt-zip
<ubottu> Found: apt-zip
<Agent_bob> !find apt-move
<ubottu> Found: apt-move
<Agent_bob> see i'm not KrazEE
<Agent_bob> !info apt-move
<ubottu> apt-move (source: apt-move): Maintain Debian packages in a package pool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.27-1ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 48 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Agent_bob> !info apt-zip
<ubottu> apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<flaccid> Agent_bob: you can query ubottu first you know :)
<Agent_bob> check out those two packages rodya_
<Agent_bob> flaccid that takes all the fun out of it.
<Agent_bob> nobody laughs   ;/
<rodya_> oh okay, that's manageable
<Agent_bob> rodya_ there may even be other related packages   you can search for...     apt-cache search ^apt
<Agent_bob> and use    apt-cache show <found said package here>
<Agent_bob> for detailed information on them.
<Agent_bob> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 120 kB
<rodya_> ah, man! It just occurred to me that this may be indeed trickier than I thought. I'm going to need to find out what i need installed on this fresh box without internet here, then I have to go to a computer with access to the net, but is running windows... so I will have to hand download these files from the package mirror site. I s'pose all i need is whatever app will generate a wget script, and then read it myself, and one by one download the necessary
<rodya_> files?
<rodya_> man, Ninotsminda just needs unlimited DSL already :(
 * Agent_bob thinks there should be one more package  "apt-complain"  to allow users to complain dirrectly to package builders about bugs in [pre,post][rm,inst] scripts....
<Agent_bob> rodya_ i think that's what apt-zip is for
<rodya_> okay. that's the one I'll explore. thanks for the help!
<Agent_bob> rodya_ also dont do "apt-get clean" it clears out the package cache.   i.e. deletes the packages you already dl'd.  insted save them to carry to the other boxen.    they are found in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Agent_bob> rodya_ i use a script to keep all packages i dl    you might have a look at it for thoughts maybe.    if you know anything about shell scripts.     http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4976c8df
<Agent_bob> with it ^ doing apt-get clean   doesn't hurt, it only deletes symlinks  the packages remain.
<Agent_bob> just a thought.
<rodya_> you know for the time being it might just be a bit simpler - so long as adept shows in it's "preview changes" display every dependency it's going to install along with requested ones, I can just jot them down and pull them from the mirrors myself?
<rodya_> or am i missing a critical piece of the puzzle?
<Agent_bob> well butning to cd what you dl'd on one box and copying them to the other boxen saves dl'ing again.
<Agent_bob> burn
<Agent_bob> what i'm saying is cloning is easy.  you setup one. and copy too all others.
<rodya_> well yeah, that's the ultimate goal - after the fact I'll put them all together using my computer to create a special aptoncd repo disc and there we go... in business
<rodya_> if I'm not missing anything
<Agent_bob> not sure.  but you may be missing the fact that if the packages exist in /var/cache/apt/archives/  on any given box  you can use the package manager of choice to install them without needing to dl anything.   they are already local....
<rodya_> no that much I got, I just don't think I'm going toget the okay at this office today to install hardy on one of their computers, even though I'm going to need to do that eventually anyway
<rodya_> the complication is that I'll have to do the downloading itself on a windows box, most likely
<rodya_> I suppose I could use my laptop, but it's running gutsy, so preinstalling them here and just copying the cache is a no-go
<chigoja> Hello people
<rodya_> really hoping those hiccoughs on thinkpads get smoothed out for 8.10
<rodya_> google as I did, it looked like half the problems (compiz, sound, wifi) have yet to really be cleaned up
<Agent_bob> rodya_ for instance, i have 7 boxes setup alike, with same packages installed.   i want to update them for security sake.    but i don't want each to have to dl.  only one.     i run   sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   on the "dl" box.    then when finished. i make a tarball like this.   sudo tar -czf update.tgz /var/cache/apt/archives /var/lib/apt    copy that file "update.tgz" to all boxes and unpack it in /
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Agent_bob> and there all updated  with only one dl.
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> i need help restoring GRUB, I tried to repair my windows OS, and when i rebooted to go into Ubuntu, it wasnt there
<Agent_bob> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rodya_> well that's actually delightfully simple
<rodya_> thanks for that tip
<rodya_> put that way
<Agent_bob> rodya_ welcome.
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> thanks
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> Agent_bob: will that remedy it, i mean will i lose my data
<Agent_bob> rodya_ yeah sometimes communication is the issue  :)
<Agent_bob> Big_Buddha_Daddy grub should not cause a data loss.   but backups are never a bad idea
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> right on, thanks
<Agent_bob> some features of grub i like.    and sometimes wish i could use grub to boot this box.
<rodya_> alright, I'm off to give this a try. Thanks for all your help, Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<Agent_bob> you know it's a shame grub can't find it's buttoc with both hands...   i would actually use it if it could boot this box.      errr and wouldn't hose my primary superblock.
<danielantonio> hi!
<Agent_bob> danielantonio
<comboyvid> when will 4.1 be up on kubuntu?
<Brydenn> hi
<Brydenn> anyone up?
<Agent_bob> Brydenn
<nuxil> yes
<Brydenn> nice
<Brydenn> well i just installed kubuntu and having some network issues
<nuxil> what issues?
<Brydenn> i'm not sure how... but i need to change my name server to 4.2.2.1 or 4.2.2.2
 * Brydenn has a "modified" modem ;)
<Brydenn> so right now i have no internet on kubuntu :(
<Brydenn> so how do i manually go through and set it up right?
<Agent_bob>  /etc/resolv.conf
<nuxil> welll. put it in there,, or open knetworkmanager
<Brydenn> sudo kwrite /etc/resolv.conf
<Brydenn> knetworkmanager? they have a GUI to change that info?
<nuxil> yes,
<Brydenn> very cool.
<Brydenn> sorry for my ignorance. i'm still very new to all this :)
<Brydenn> now i wont have to reset that info ever time i reboot will i?
<flaccid> if you write to resolv.conf manually make sure you have no dhclient running / dynamic config in /etc/network/interfaces..
<Brydenn> alright guys. i'll give some things a try. :) Thanks!
<flaccid> knetworkmanager manual config is all you need to do if this is your requirement. 4.2.2.1 is a great public dns server but your isps will be faster in lateny
<Brydenn> ya well
<Brydenn> i'll deal :)
<Brydenn> thanks
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<nuxil> g day
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> word of warning
<Agent_bob> don't update
<Agent_bob> ?
<ActionParsnip> dont play frets on fire with tool's schism
<ActionParsnip> hurts load
<Agent_bob> oh.
<Agent_bob> i updated and spent a day getting it to boot correctly again.
<ActionParsnip> what was changed?
<Agent_bob> the kernel initramfs pair
<Agent_bob> and the stupid initramfs wouldn't make the root devicenode
 * nuxil runs a customs kernel :)
 * Agent_bob now runs a custom initramfs image
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: yeah ive seen kernel stuff on updates but they are held back
<ActionParsnip> so i was like, "ok if thats how it is"
<rodya_> hey again - so I might be missing something (again), but out of the box, is kubuntu-restricted-extras not visible to apt without an apt-get update?
<ActionParsnip> rodya_: no updates are available out of the box, you need to update
<nuxil> how else does it know anout new stuff
<rodya_> well, just the straight install of the package - not an update, but marking it for installation
<ActionParsnip> rodya_: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras; sudo apt-get clean
<Agent_bob> rodya_ you did notice that in the example i gave eariler   i tar'd  /var/lib/apt   also ?   that's where apt keeps track with what is avalable in it's repos.  and the /etc/apt/sources.list  lists the repos.
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip why clean ?
<Agent_bob> why are you deleting all downloaded packages first ActionParsnip ?
<nuxil> man i need something to put under my eyes. been up for 22 H.. and  must be up at least 6 more:
<ActionParsnip> cleans out the old debs and makes sure you dont get drive full messages
<nuxil> -.-
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip he wants to keep his package cache tho
<ActionParsnip> then omit the clean commands
<ActionParsnip> its habit for me. i like my system as minimal and punchy as possible
<Agent_bob> he has a bandwith issue and several machines to update.
<Agent_bob> some not networked maybe.
<ActionParsnip> i thought it was a single system
<rodya_> I'm out in the boonies of a developing country with horrible almost nonexistant only through wap internet and I need to save the packages to keep for other comps :)
<ActionParsnip> rodya_: then dont do the clean command
<rodya_> yeah
<nuxil> omg. your dl with wap?
<rodya_> yeah
<rodya_> hah
<ActionParsnip> wap is great for email downloads :D
<Agent_bob> :)
 * nuxil gives rodya_ 10 pack of coffee
<rodya_> I'm in the Peace Corps in the republic of georgia -- the georgian gov't has rolled out linux machines to all the schools, but hasn't really trained administrators in how to use these things or maintain them
<flaccid> dang
<Agent_bob> ah ground breaking....
<flaccid> whats new :)
<rodya_> and even further, we don't have easy net access to get important things like russian menus, etc etc
<nuxil> rodya_, cant you put the cache on a nfs export ?
<rodya_> it's been a ridiculous mess, so much of this would have been solved by having the live dvd with all the main repo on it
<Agent_bob> more than one way to pull the wool off a /bin/cat
<rodya_> but the hardy image that made it up on the georgian server is corrupted, dies with i/o errors left and right
<nuxil> rodya_, it better be a big dvd.. its about 25000 pack in the repo
<rodya_> or whatever that dvd is, at least
<rodya_> the dvd that comes out with each release
<Agent_bob> alternate install disk
<Agent_bob> i would like to have a full boxed set of debian latest stable....
<rodya_> I've got it for gutsy, and have all the stuff needed for gutsy, but by random chance gutsy has some unresolved thing going on with the cd burners the ministry bought for these machines
<rodya_> so it's just whack one mole, three more pop up
<flaccid> i hope your people are volunteers :)
<Agent_bob> good illistration  with the moles btw
<rodya_> some are, and many aren't, but are kind of part timer students and the like
<fadi> fff
<rodya_> so, there you go, there's your peace corps. I don't know terribly well what I'm doing but I can safely say I'm the by default linux expert in this town... god help us all
<Agent_bob> like swat'en sketters in louisiana,  ya just caint get caught up...
 * Agent_bob blinks !
<Agent_bob> s/ett/eet/
<rodya_> so I think I've managed to understand a bit better the deal with apt in general. I had always assumed that "out of the box" it has a list of everything that is on the official repos, and the update just runs a check for changes. But in reality, "out of the box" you have to run update once to tell it what's out there, as it doesn't come with that list of what was available as of the moment the version (in this case, 8.04.1) was finalized
<rodya_> am i just about right?
 * nuxil wounders if rodya_ can use clusterssh
<Agent_bob> rodya_ pretty close.    the enabled repos are current as of date of mastering.
<Agent_bob> the updates and security repos are always changing so there is no way to say current except from the web.
<rodya_> but how might that explain things like "kubuntu-restricted-extras" or even "language-pack-ru" not even being visible as possible installs pre-update?
<rodya_> like, right now if i were to sit down and type "apt-get install language-pack-ru" just to get the error "d/l failed... are you on the internet? (or something to that effect)" in fact all I get is "couldn't find language-pack-ru" - done and done
<Agent_bob> umm because the only repo enabled on the install disk is the packages on the install disk...  ?
<rodya_> ahhhhhhhh
<rodya_> see that's where I had a very ridiculous misconception
<rodya_> okay
<Agent_bob> i.e. check the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<rodya_> got it
<Agent_bob> man sources.list
<rodya_> i've got main, universe, and multiverse
<rodya_> all available
<rodya_> I'd assumed these things were in univ or multi, but It's just clear I'm going to at least need to run an update to get sight of these packages
<rodya_> okay
<rodya_> i do believe this now requires coffee and a cigarette :)
<Agent_bob> rodya_ you will have to update one box youe.
<Agent_bob> yes
<Agent_bob> i thought we covered that already
<bryan> BOnjour
<bryan> Appel a tous les Linuxiens pouvez vous m'aidez ?
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<nuxil> Agent_bob, is the scan still going on ?
<rodya_> okay, so I konw how I'll be doing this then... you guys think you can give me a ballpark from a clean install of hardy, how much bandwidth I'm likely to blow in running apt-get update, downloading russian language packs for openoffice and kubuntu in general, and getting mp3 and vid support? Think I can do it all in 30 mb or less?
<rodya_> need to know how many phonecards are going to go on this, basically :)
<nuxil> what speed do you get on wpa?
<rodya_> think 1999 dialup
<rodya_> I can let it run overnight if need be, time isn't the issue
<ahox> rodya_: 30mb wont cut it for a full update, there where a few kernel updates, firefox etc in the meantime. However, if you only enable security updates, it might work. Not sure
<ahox> but aptitude upgrade will tell you how much you have to download
<nuxil> mp3 > security :p
<ahox> nuxil: He could selectivly install the mp3s and so on
<ahox> but if he updates from all the reps, I dont think that 30mb is sufficient
<nuxil> tme to take a nap
<nuxil> *time
<dileep> hello can some one help me
<nuxil> wot
<dileep> nuxil can u help me to learn
<nuxil> learn what ?
<rodya_> yeah, I'm laughing about mp3 > security too. but my school folk here are freaking livid that the computers aren't running windows as it is - they're not yet at the "Oh, let's just reencode to ogg, that's cool" point yet
<bazhang> dileep, what is the question
<dileep> learn to program in linux
<nuxil> dileep, start out with bash. theres a guide called abs
<bazhang> dileep, this is a troubleshooting channel; not really a one on one tutorial channel-->there are a number of web sites you can learn about that on
<dileep> k nuxil
<rodya_> let it be enough for the time being that they'll be running a system that won't catch every one of the 8,000 trojans running around on everyone's pendrives
<error404notfound> what's the default email client in KDE?
<rodya_> trust me, that's security enough on my watch
<flaccid> error404notfound: kmail i guess
<dileep> can u tell any one of then bazhang
<Tm_T> rodya_: what are you talking about?
<trixon> I dont have any icons for folders in the kmenu in kde4.1rc1, only questionmarks. Is that a kde or kubuntus "feature"?
<Tm_T> trixon: hmm, and you have iconthemes installed?
<rodya_> long story - helping get a bunch of linux machines situated for some school computers in the caucasus - the teachers at these schools whine uncontrollably that their min of education didn't spring for windows licences
<jussi01> trixon: please use #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support
<rodya_> anyway I'm off to buy phonecards
<rodya_> thanks for both the patience and the help
<nuxil> lol
<nuxil> :)
<dileep> hey nuxil can u tell me something to get start gtk program??
<nuxil> rodya_, you'll be up all night chaing cards
<nuxil> err..
<nuxil> dileep, thats the wrong channel to ask, but look into pyqt4 instead
<trixon> Tm_T ok will change channel, and yes every other icon is ok
<nuxil> *this
<dileep> pyqt4 means
<bazhang> http://www.techbooksforfree.com/linux.shtml dileep look here
<nuxil> python qt 4 . qt is a trolltech product .. qt > gtk
<dileep> k thanq bazhang
<nuxil> dileep, learning gui programing is not the 1st step..
<bazhang> np
<nuxil> 1st learn c c# c++ etc etc etc then you move on to gui
<dileep> nuxil then wat to do
<dileep> i know c,c++ in windows
<nuxil> then you probaly would take a look at qt4
<nuxil> its the future
<dileep> where to start qt4 nuxil??
<nuxil> with google.
<dileep> k i will try!!
<nuxil> google qt4 toturial | howto
<nuxil> erm.. my english sucks..
<nuxil> dileep, also visit #qt
<dileep> k thankq nuxil
<nuxil> np
<pc_> hi guys
<pc_> does anyone know how to run flash non free for mozilla borwser pls?
<flaccid> !flash | pc_
<ubottu> pc_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pc_> ok, thx
<flaccid> np
<AndrewMohawk> what should i install to get unicode support in kubuntu 8.04 ?
<AndrewMohawk> my python scripts on my kubuntu box are throwing: UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xf6' in position 31: ordinal not in range(128)
<jussi01> !partition
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<_dennister> g'morning channel...is anyone using the envy drivers yet for legacy nvidia cards?
<_dennister> more importantly, how well is it working?
<AndrewMohawk> anyone?
<nuxil> is it a python qt app ?
<flaccid> _dennister: envy has its own drivers?
<AndrewMohawk> nuxil: no, just a raw python console app
<nuxil> maybe thay forgot to put --enable-unicode=ucsX on the pack :\
<nuxil> import codecs ?
<AndrewMohawk> how?
<AndrewMohawk> well whats weird is i dont get the errors on my 8.04 box
<AndrewMohawk> that has kde
<nuxil> open the file and put that on of the top lines
<AndrewMohawk> but on my server i get the errors
<AndrewMohawk> at the top of my .py?
<AndrewMohawk> before the #! /usr....
<AndrewMohawk> ?
<nuxil> stop.
<AndrewMohawk> ?
<nuxil> its most likely that you are missing a module
<flaccid> !enter | AndrewMohawk
<ubottu> AndrewMohawk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nuxil> but try to put import codecs amount the other imports.
<nuxil> below import sys
<AndrewMohawk> still no change :(
<nuxil> what app is it exactly?
<AndrewMohawk> just one i wrote
<AndrewMohawk> testing out mechanize
<AndrewMohawk> and beautiful soup
<nuxil> sounds strange
<nuxil> try to put # -*- coding: latin-1 -*- in there.. for testing
<nuxil> AndrewMohawk,  adding at the top # -*- coding: utf-8 -*- or # -*- coding: latin-1 -*-  and see what it does.
<nuxil> AndrewMohawk, right below #! /usr/bin/env python
<sacha> hello
<sacha> which depot does I Have to add , for try Kde4.1 release?
<Pici> #python probably would be a better place to discuss python issues.
<sacha> ?
<clinx> sacha: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive
<sacha> clinx: thw
<sacha> thx
<nuxil> Pici, true . and AndrewMohawk  read up on http://lowkster.blogspot.com/2008/06/python-unicode-sucks.html
<clinx> only the core packages are available this time
<strog_> i keep on getting the following dialog window
<_dennister> has anyone had any results good/bad from the envy driver for older nvidia cards?
<strog_> Reason: 421 there are too many connections from your internet address
<strog_> any idea what the problem is?
<_dennister> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Pici> strog_: When connecting to IRC?
<strog_> no to the internet
<strog_> the message comes from konqueror
<Pici> strog_: For every website?
<strog_> seems so
<strog_> and i get an assert failed window when i try to use firefox
<strog_> Pici: here http://pastebin.com/m7aa9e79a
<hagabaka> are kde 4.1 packages in yet?
<strog_> Pici: any idea where the problem is??
<lolostates> bonjour
<fadey> Hi,everyone. I'm trying to update kde 4.1 (from http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/) and I get a message "The following packages have been kept back:"
<fadey> I've tried apt-get dist-upgrade as well
<fadey> same result
<luca_b> fadey: not all pkgs are ready yet, please wait a little while
<sacha> fadey: there are a major error! Go on #kubuntu-kde4
<fadey> :-)
<fadey> sorry
<sacha> fadey: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive
<trackrecokd> please help me
<trackrecokd> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<trackrecokd> kubuntu-kde4-desktop:
<trackrecokd> and a VERY large list of kde4 apps
<trackrecokd> E: Broken packages
<Jucato> trackrecokd: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<el-gokulo> updated bit to early :)
<Jucato> trackrecokd: also please dont' paste-flood
<__P__34> hi all
<__P__34> there is a way to use kde 4.1 and dual monitor?
<ahox__> __P__34: yes, I used the nvidia setup tool
<__P__34> but twinvew
<pfee>  __P__34: Yes, but it's more a question regarding xrandr, not kde 4.1.
<__P__34> or dual X ?
<pfee>  __P__34: If your drivers are good enough, then you can use xrandr to setup two monitors as clones of the one display, or have your desktop span the two monitors.
<pfee>  __P__34: It works well with Intel X3100, but not so good on an ATI FireGL Mobility T2 that I also use.
<__P__34> i like with two desktop, one bottom panel,  i don like twinview beacuse if i enlarge window it become to stretch and big
<__P__34> i have nvidia
<__P__34> 177 driver on kubuntu intrepid
<antheo> Hi
<antheo> I use Ubuntu 8 and firefox3, I have plugings, but no video play in browser
<ahox__> __P__34: TwinView can use two seperate monitors and use them as such, i.e. if I maximize a window, it only maximises over one screen
<pfee>  __P__34: The xrandr commands "should" hide you from driver specifies.  There are GUIs which drive xrandr, e.g. krandrtray, but I've had less success with them.
<__P__34> pfee:  you uses separate X on twinview?
<__P__34> pfee me too with Krandrtray  it see only one monitor
<__P__34> but it is up  i can use it with xubuntu
<__P__34> ahox__: how?
<__P__34> ahox__:  with kde 4.1?
<pfee> __P__34: A single X display, spanning two monitors.  With xrandr you can see the current desktop virtual screen resolution and how that is mapped down onto physical monitors.
<ahox__> Here is my xorg.conf, but be carefull, http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=umcss
<antheo> I decided not to use twinview because of my video card... :-(
<__P__34> ahox__: before to try
<__P__34> are you using kde 4.1 ?
<ahox__> __P__34: yes
<__P__34> ok
<__P__34> let me try
<ahox__> __P__34: I just notice that systemsettings does only see one screen
<ahox__> However, maximize, panels, etc do work
<__P__34> ok
<antheo> I use Ubuntu 8 and firefox3, I have plugings, but no video play in browser... could you help me please
<ahox__> antheo: No video means no divx, etc... or really no video?
<antheo> no divx, no nothing...
<ahox__> or no flash?
<antheo> flash plays
<ahox__> why would you want to play a video in firefox? Or did I misunderstood something?
<antheo> I had script blocker, but I've disabled it
<ahox__> Or are you speaking about realtime, etc?
<antheo> for example, youtube doesn't play video in my browser
<ahox__> Youtube is flash
<antheo> yes ahox__...
<White_Pelican> is it out?
<White_Pelican> 4.1 I mean
<chris_asd> #kde-party !!!
<ahox> So flash does not play?
<antheo> only video flash I presume, because on other flash site play
<antheo> but no video
<antheo> flash animation play
<antheo> but no flv, mpg, avi, etc...
<ahox> is flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<antheo> yes, it si
<antheo> is
<antheo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree, it say that it is installed
<antheo> all others plugins are installed... video with totem, vlc, quicktime, etc...
<antheo> with Firefox 2, video play, but no with vers.3
<ahox> Maybe the flashplugin is disabled.
<chris_asd> maybe the flashplugin sucks ?
<antheo> no, all are activate
<antheo> I'll try to disinstall all?
<ahox> Does Tools/Add-Ons/Plugins show the Shockwave Flash?
<antheo> yes, ahox
<ahox> odd, sorry, I am out of ideas
<antheo> ... thanks ahox... I'll will try to reinstall plugins
<genii> antheo: You may also need the different codecs which the videos could be encoded in
<not-alone>  http://paste.org.ru/?msxi26 what mean this errors
<kallu> kde 4.1 rc is not accepting my monitor screen resolution ... when i change to 1280x1024 it is accepting for that session .. when i restart the comp it again reverts to 1024x768 .. its not the case with gnome
<genii> kallu: Plase ask in #kubuntu-kde4 channel
<kallu> genii, i will .. thanks
<__P__34> ahox:  now i have two monitor up
<__P__34> but in the second one
<__P__34> rightof
<_dennister> howdy all
<__P__34> no desktop, no panel  and no right click
<ahox> what does systemsettings/display say?
<ahox> or you could try nvidia-settings
 * genii hands _dennister a coffee
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<__P__34> 2560x1024 auto  with 50H
<_dennister> genii: hey there :)
<_dennister> methinks i need another real one of those
<kaminix> http://www.mojaveexperiment.com :)
<ahox> looks ok...
<ahox> !Xinerama | __P__34
<ubottu> __P__34: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<__P__34> i am not using xinerama
<_dennister> tdoay i'm having troubles with another hardy build not detecting ps/2 mouse, bios system clock will *not* stay current (have swapped battery twice now), and don't want to close up this box until I'm sure the one and only case fan is cooling this P4 system well enough...no spot for a second case fan in the case
<genii> _dennister: Some bios for ps2 mouse have 3 options: enable/disable/auto     should be set explicitly to enable  in these cases.  Clock situation... does it reset the entire date or just the hour?
<_dennister> genii: had ps2 mouse set to auto, didn't work, now its set to enabled, still doesn't work...may be this i8042.nopnp bug i'm reading about in launchpad
<_dennister> genii: clock situation: just the hour is reset at reboot
<genii> _dennister: The clock reset isn't battery then, it would go back to something like Jan 01 1980 or such.  System is likely using hwclock function to adjust bios time to fit whatever offset from GMT you specified for timezone
<_dennister> genii: u mean changing the locale to toronto (from us, now that system is installed) will fix the bios hour problem? the pnp os is doing the time change in bios?
<_dennister> i was planning to do that anyway, when I had some of these other hardware issues/annoyances fixed
<genii> _dennister: If you set the timezone to GMT -5 and tell it hardware clock is NOT set to UTC (this means also GMT) then it shouldn't mess with the clock anymore
<genii> And then the bios time can be set to Toronto time
<_dennister> great; next issue...mouse...i'm gonna try a few things, like the workarounds this launchpad bug suggests
<genii> _dennister: Is the mouse some usb mouse thats plugged to a usb->ps2 adapter?
<ashok> hi.........can anybody one help me?
<genii> !ask | ashok
<ubottu> ashok: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_dennister> genii: no, i am using a usb mouse right now only because the ps2 mouse has never worked with this system...no adapter has been tried yet
<genii> _dennister: OK. Somegtimes those adapters screw up the autodetect method is all. Does it also have a ps2 keyboard on this box?
<ashok> my display preferences are not persisting over reboots..it keeps on sticking to 87hz refresh rate..
<_dennister> yep, and it's always worked
<ashok> yeah
<genii> _dennister: OK. Some systems no ps2 keyboard means mouse detection gets pre-empted
<genii> ashok: Do you have session saving on?
<ashok> sorry,, i didn't understand
<_dennister> i think i'm ok with 256mb of rambus memory, as there's another 256 mb of cache on the p4 cpu
<genii> ashok: If you do not tell kubuntu to remember your settings, every boot it will return the same way it was before you changed things
<_dennister> or is it the asus mobo? i forget, but there seem to be an issue with not enough ram, even though the livecd said it needed 384mb of ram to use, i haven't experienced any problems that I can trace back to ram yet
<ashok> how i can do that? i used the option in nvidia settings control panel to save settings to xorg,conf
<_dennister> sorry...no issues with not enough ram have been detected yet
<genii> ashok: K-Button...System Settings.... Advanced tab ...Session Manager...  then there you can choose something like On Login- Restore Previous Session
<_dennister> genii: before I log out to try some things related to the ps2 mouse, is it possible that one 80mm case fan and the cpu fan is enough cooling for this p4 system?
<_dennister> oh, and of course there's the power supply fan for exhaust
<genii> _dennister: Most p4 are fine with stock cooling
<ashok> the option "Restore Previous Session' is already checked.....
<_dennister> genii: ok, great, after i get the mouse issue and clock thing fixed, I'll close up the box and so some stress testing
<_dennister> be back soon
<genii> ashok: OK. Offhand then I have no immediate ideas
<ashok> okay genji...thank you....
<jco> hi, is anyone sending files via bluetooth to 8.04 systems? Any known workaround to suggest?
<Tm_T> works here
<genii> works here as well from my Nokia phone to a usb bluetooth adapter
<engineer> same here
<jco> Tm_T: what version of bluetooth and kdebluetooth packages do you have if I may ask?
<Tm_T> kdebluetooth is 1.0~beta9~r769275-0ubuntu1
<genii> 1.0~beta9~r769275-0ubuntu1 as well here
<genii> Tm_T: You have -proposed enabled?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<genii> BluesKaj: Heya :)
<Tm_T> genii: mmmm, shouldn't IIRC
<BluesKaj> hi genii :)
<jco> same here... still I have the problem that seems to affect many on the net, the "Connection failed" thing... well, thanks anyway
<genii> jco: Normally I pair from the phone side to my laptop. Then I send files or so from it. Rather than trying to mount the phone and do the obex thing.
<jco> genii: that's what I'm doing, since I can't browse the directory I want from the notebook. btw, for public folders on the phone, browsing from the notebook works fine
<jco> genii: and the phone can send to other 2 OS on this same notebook
* Tm_T changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | KDE 4.0.5 in backports | KDE 4.1 released! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 more on #kubuntu-kde4
* Tm_T changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | KDE 4.1 released! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 more on #kubuntu-kde4
<genii> jco: I recall on 7.04 I had to mess around with the rfcomm config files but what I did there eludes me now
<jco> genii: I've seen on the web some reports dating back to then, maybe I'll try those also
<jco> genii: I've seen most people solved the problem by installing debian packages though
<paolo_> Is anyone here able to use kmail to send mail (without some annoying tricks) ?
<jco> paolo_: yes, it's my one and only MUA
<rikard> Where would I go about getting the kernel headers so I can compile this wireless driver?
<engineer> go to apt
<genii> linux-headers-generic     unless you have some different kernel
<siekacz> hello
<siekacz> do you have problems with KDE 4.1?
<engineer> some
<siekacz> I've got same problems with ksplash themes
<siekacz> *some
<genii> siekacz: For assistance specific to kde4 please visit the channel #kubuntu-kde4
<rohan> is there a GPG key for ppa packages?
<rohan> in other words, can launchpad ppa packages be GPG signed?
<Pici> rohan: I think so, but #launchpad would be the proper place to ask about it.
<rohan> Pici: ok, thanks
<rohan> i am trying to install kde 4.1
<Pici> rohan: Ah, then you're best bet is #kubuntu-kde4
<rohan> ok Pici , thanks :)
<wesley__> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Manaf> hello. How come i can access other users files?
<Manaf> I have made 3 accounts and I can acess user folders from within the 3 accounts.. They are not all admins
<macic> I don't have a bloody idea
<macic> ~~
<Manaf> is this normal behaviour?
<macic> I guess You want to access them in dolphin?
<_dennister> back again...ps2 mouse is now working semi-permanently, but improvement will be lost when new kernel is downloaded in updates
<macic> I don't know anything about ps2 mouse issues actually
<Manaf> macic: Thats the problem.. I do NOT want to be able to acess them.. But i CAN
<macic> aaa
<macic> I can give it a test
<macic> gimmie sec
<PhilRod> Manaf: you want to read up on unix permissions and umask
<PhilRod> google should help you there
<macic> that's a strange issue
<macic> i can access them too
<_dennister> not going to worry about the clock for now, either, as long as it doesn't go skewy in kubuntu...will install ntp anyway
<macic> and im not root now
<_dennister> genii: r u busy?
<macic> ok
<PhilRod> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Manaf> hmm.. It is very strange that it is the default setting
<PhilRod> Manaf: not at all - perfectly normal
<macic> ok
<macic> im off to home
<macic> cya
<PhilRod> Manaf: anyway, take a look at the link kindly provided by the bot
<Manaf> PhilRod: Then why do we want passwords  to our accounts at all? If anybody can access them anyhow? I will look into that link
<PhilRod> Manaf: no one else can *change* them. And it's easy enough to alter the permissions so that no one else can view the files, if you really want
<Manaf> PhilRod: Thanks.. I found out myself. The link i was given was a bit complicated.
<PhilRod> ah, really? /me takes a look
<PhilRod> the ubuntu docs are usually good
<Manaf> yes they are,, When they tell you what to do in the GUI :-) I mean all i had do was to right-click mouse and change permissions from there
<PhilRod> yup :-)
<PhilRod> but it's still worth understanding permissions, since you'll probably need to know about them in more detail at some point :-)
<Manaf> PhilRod: At some point yes.. But im still new to this whole linux thing so am taking one step at a time..
<PhilRod> fair enough :-)
<Manaf> One last question. When i enter console login at the X server login screen. How do i quit from there? If i just enter "quit" it restarts my computer!
<rikard> Stupid question: How do I make my defualt browser Mozilla? I don't want Konqueror coming up when I click links.
<genii> _dennister: I just got back now from a meeting, 20 minutes or so left for luch-eating
<genii> *lunch
<trojkolka> why is the kdepim-kde4 being held back?
<genii> rikard: System Settings...Default Applications...Web Browser...click of "In the following browser" and then write in the box there: firefox %u         and then hit Apply button lower right
<_dennister> genii: ok, won't take long, can u ping me in private channel? it's offtopic and I'm not using reg nick
<vijish> hey
<vijish> ?
 * genii sips a coffee
<genii> _dennister: Getting anywhere with the ps2 mouse issue?
<Vermux> why when Im starting konsole, there are two windows that open up, one of them displays: "kdecore (kprocess): warning: _attachPty() 11"  ?
<genii> Vermux: You made more virtual terminals than the standard at some point?
<_dennister> genii: got it working semi-permanently by editing kernel options in grub, but improvement will be lost when new kernel gets downloaded
<Vermux> genii: I dont think so, what is the standard?
<genii> Vermux: Seven
<Vermux> genii: no, I dont think I opened more than 7
<_dennister> right now I'd like to concentrate on the speech synthesizers, as the main user for this system is totally blind
<genii> Vermux: VNC-ing in?
<genii> !info festvox
<ubottu> Package festvox does not exist in hardy
<genii> bah
<Vermux> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<genii> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<_dennister> the bot's wrong! festvox does exist in hardy
<Vermux> genii: if I have it installed? I dont remember
<_dennister> i've already been using them...they're the talkers for kttsmgr and other synethesizers
<genii> _dennister: Yes, it does but the festvox packages all have some added portion to te packagename like festvox-kallpc8k (American English male speaker for festival, 8khz sample rate)           etc
<_dennister> oh, shoot...ur right...perhaps the main festvox was removed, leaving the talkers available
<genii> _dennister: fesvox = festival voices
<_dennister> I have been sampling orca and the festival talkers, but quite frankly, i'm not impressed so far
<_dennister> the blind user is used to jaws for winblows, and while the talker for it isn't that greate either...
<sebastian_> how do i install kde 4.1 i have ubuntu
<_dennister> anyway, now that I've added his girlfriend, the sighted second user, I'm now going to go into console to semi-see how he'll experience the synethesizers with console apps he knows (lynx, irssi...)
<_dennister> cya later folks
<genii> _dennister: Perhaps some useful apps for blind user: pidgin-festival  screader epos speex
<genii> bah
<nb72> trying to upgrade to 4.1 based on the kubuntu.org instructions, kdeutils-kde4 is broken, seems to be a known issue.  Found a reference to dpkg --force-overwrite that may fix it, but I'm not sure what to do.  May be a problem with kdf-kde4 package.  Anybody know about this?
<CalZing> there is one thing wrong in the KDE4.1-announcement. Just read it... "To update to the release candidate...."
<CalZing> just wanted to tell. Guess I'm not the first to do that
<nb72> Ok, so are the instructions wrong, or is it just a copy paste problem between the RC instructions and the final instructions
<CalZing> just a copy-paste problem
<WebCode> 	Hello. I have a problem with KDE 4.1 (Kubuntu 8.04.1). Maybe those who suggest the problem?
<nb72> I still can't get the kdf-kde4 package to install correctly
<genii> #kubuntu-kde4 please for kde4 issues
<nb72> OK, thanks.  Will do.
<WebCode> Thanks
<WebCode> :-D
<WebCode> Пендостанцы
<dynoll3> HI SOMEONE KNOW SOMETHING ABOUT THE CINFIG IN COMPIZFUSION?
<dynoll3> sorry for caps
<dynoll3> config*
<jisaitua_> Hello. I have a problem when launching .desktop files using ALT+F2. I posted a BUG in launchpad...but didn't get any answer, so maybe someone can help me here, please?
<sebastian_> how do i install kde 4.1?
<jisaitua_> the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/252571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252571 in kdelibs ".desktop file not honoring PATH environment variable" [Undecided,New]
<engineer> sebastian_ sudo aptitude install kdebase-workspace
<genii> engineer: You keep encouraging the kde4 questions ;)
<engineer> well, it's a simple answer
<engineer> that can be done in 1 line
<genii> hehe
<jisaitua_> genii - engineer: hi guys, can you please help me with my problem? Or do you know where to ask?
<engineer> stop highlighting
<engineer> if we know the solution
<engineer> we'll reply
<sebastian_> thx
<jisaitua_> ok, thanks
<Doctor_Nick> Hey, on stock ubuntu 8.04, can i just install the kubuntu-kde4-desktop package to get kde 4.1 or do i have to muck about
<gio> ciao
<sanjaya> Hi
<gio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<genii> jisaitua_: Perhaps the name of "myapp" also does appear in the other path as well
<jisaitua_> the strange thing is, that the problem appears when launching myapp via a .desktop file
<Doctor_Nick> ?
<dynoll3> i have a problem with compizfusion
<dynoll3> on ubuntu
<Doctor_Nick> anyone here give it a shot?
<Doctor_Nick> kde 4.1?
<jisaitua_> so it seems that .desktop files doesn't honor the PATH variable or something like that
<genii> jisaitua_: Is the .desktop file you made marked as executable?
<sebastian_> im trying
<sebastian_> but i can
<jisaitua_> genii: hhm, good question...let me see
<sebastian_> but i can't install it
<genii> jisaitua_: nvm, none of them there seem to be, just was my first thought
<jisaitua_> genii: nop
<leftbas> having lots of trouble with a corrupt gpg key trying to isntall kde 4.2
<jisaitua_> genii: it's not
<leftbas> sorry, 4.1
<leftbas> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<sebastian_> im trying to install kde 4.1 and i tryed sudo aptitude install kdebase-workspace but it dont work
<leftbas> how do i fix it?
<jisaitua_> genii: the problem is that launching myapp using ALT+F2 uses the PATH variable
<genii> jisaitua_: This on kde3 or kde4 ?
<jisaitua_> genii: kde 3.5.9
<engineer> sebastian_ http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<engineer> follow the instructions
<leftbas> sorry, be back later...work calls again
<genii> jisaitua_: My suspicion is: When .desktop declares type as application and then just appname for executable without full path then it looks in order for that. eg: bin then usr/bin     and so on so that first match would win
<sebastian_> engineer: i dont understand those instructions :P
<engineer> sebastian_ what part don't you understand
<sebastian_> part 1
<genii> jisaitua_: Try full path for execname
<jisaitua_> genii: so you think is not using the definition of the PATH variable?
<jisaitua_> genii: that's what I'm trying to avoid :-(
<engineer> sebastian_ sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<engineer> add add that source line
<sebastian_> at the end?
<sebastian_> engineer: how do i save it ?
<genii> jisaitua_: If there exists /bin/myapp or /usr/bin/myapp or so and it's not a crucial system binary maybe rename it temporarily and see if alt-f2 shows correct path
<engineer> ctrl+x
<engineer> doesn't matter
<sebastian_> ok thx
<engineer> as long as in that line there's nothing else but that line
<jisaitua_> genii: are you suggesting to run myapp-entry.desktop and removing /usr/bin/myapp to see if it runs /opt/bin/myapp?
<sebastian_> engineer: thx :)
<genii> jisaitua_: Not remove but rename so that it can be safely reinstated. To see if the results differ when this is done
<jisaitua_> genii: Ok, let's see
<vbgunz> how do I find out my version of kubuntu?
<icelab> hi
<jisaitua_> genii: yes, it runs /opt/bin/myapp
<engineer> vbgunz open konqeuror, help about
<genii> jisaitua_: And reprts correct path in this case now?
<icelab> Everybody knos how install lexmark 1000?
<Eruaran> lexmark ?
<Eruaran> kill it
<Eruaran> burn it
<engineer> oh my good
<Eruaran> :P
<engineer> crappy printer
<Eruaran> drop it from a rooftop
<icelab> ok i have got it
<vbgunz> engineer: that only tells me konqueror and kde versions
<jisaitua_> genii: the problem is, that the PATH variable has /opt/bin as it's first directory, but the .desktop is not taking that into account
<vbgunz> I cannot believe I am currently on a stable version of kubuntu as I am seeing updates every single day
<jisaitua_> genii: so, moving /usr/bin/myapp, uses /opt/bin/myapp as expected
<sebastian_> when i try to install kde 4 i get this message
<sebastian_> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sebastian_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sebastian_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<engineer> sebastian_ close adept or synaptic
<sebastian_> i tryed to login and out nothing works and i dont have adept or synaptic on
<icelab> really nothing to do??
<Pici> !aptfix | sebastian_
<ubottu> sebastian_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Eruaran> hey does anyone know whats happening with Intrepid as far as a graphical package manager goes ?
<engineer> vbgunz uname -a
<Eruaran> I heard Adept was being replaced
<sebastian_> thx
<vbgunz> 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<sebastian_> engineer: i cant install kde 4
<engineer> i only use synaptic
<engineer> not adept
<sebastian_> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/dists/hardy/your/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<sebastian_> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/dists/hardy//etc/apt/sources.list./binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<sebastian_> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<vbgunz> anyone use wingide? anyone know of a good theme for it that doesn't look broken? am trying to match my colorscheme ... gtk ok but side tabs look borked :/
<engineer> sebastian_ you added this: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<engineer> right?
<sebastian_> only the blue and deb i think
<sebastian_> wait
<Doctor_Nick> see
<Doctor_Nick> if someone had told me this earlier
<Doctor_Nick> i wouldnt have instlaled kde 4.0.3
<jisaitua_> genii: do you have the same behavior in your system?
<sebastian_> hehe i added this one before deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main to your /etc/apt/sources.list.
<jisaitua_> genii: I don't think so, but, maybe it's my installation?
<engineer> sebastian_ you n00b
<sebastian_> haha i know
<sebastian_> now i got this: E: Broken packages
<genii> jisaitua_: apologies on lag, work required me
<engineer> sudo aptitude update
<sebastian_> same thing
<jisaitua_> genii: no, no problem! BTW: thank you for your time
<genii> jisaitua_: Is the /opt/bin/myapp    marked as executable?
<jisaitua_> genii: yes, and /usr/bin/myapp too
<sebastian_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sebastian_>   kubuntu-kde4-desktop: Depends: ark-kde4 but it is not going to be installed
<sebastian_> and a lot more packages
<jisaitua_> genii: when running myapp (alone) using ALT+F2 it runs /opt/bin/myapp...the main problem is whe myapp is called from a .desktop file
<genii> jisaitua_: I would recommend to use unique name for /opt/bin/myapp   which does not exist in system folder /usr/bin
<jisaitua_> genii: the problem is, that myapp IS in /usr/bin and in /opt/bin I have wrappers to /usr/bin..so sadly, I can't do that
<sebastian_> :(
<engineer> sebastian_ uninstall your current kde4 packages
<sebastian_> i dont have any
<TimS> !video-editing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video-editing
<jisaitua_> genii: from what I see, the application that launches the "Exec" part of the desktop files, is not using the PATH variable
<jisaitua_> genii: sorry, I mean: it IS using the PATH variable, but it always prepends /usr/bin
<jisaitua_> genii: that's why it has run /opt/bin/myapp when I renamed /usr/bin/myapp to something else
<sebastian_> engineer: i dont have any
<engineer> sebastian_ why isn't ark installable?
<sebastian_> dont know i couldn't remove it anyway
<sebastian_> just so u know im on ubuntu, and now i installed kubuntu, and im on kubuntu trying to install kde 4.1
<engineer> ok hang on
<engineer> sudo aptitude install kdebase-workspace
<engineer> show me the output of that
<sebastian_> ok 1 sec
<sebastian_> where can i paste?
<engineer> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sebastian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31810/
<sebastian_> engineer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31810/
<vbgunz> is there any way to give a window not just a shortcut key but to send it to the back also? in other words toggle bringing it to the front/sending it to the back? a simple shortcut way to do this with a window?
<genii> jisaitua_: I think the current workaround would be to explicity have path in .desktop like Exec=/opt/bin/myapp
<engineer> sebastian_ so? did you hit yes
<genii> jisaitua_: Work needed me again, sorry for long response times
<jisaitua_> genii: Yes, that works...but I need to touch many .desktop files, and after system actualization a loose the changes.
<sebastian_> engineer: ya i did
<jisaitua_> genii: right now, I'm using that trick, but it doesn't scale well
<engineer> sebastian_ is it installing now?
<jisaitua_> genii: I'm using a LTSP environment, so I make wrappers for many applications so they work Ok in LTSP
<sebastian_> nope
<genii> jisaitua_: Ah. Well, I'm not sure I have much more to add currently
<sebastian_> now it is :P
<jisaitua_> genii: I really appreciate what you have done...thank you!
<engineer> huh?
<genii> jisaitua_: No problem. Don't forget to update the bug report if you find a solution or clearer reason this happens
<nophis> Comes kubuntu 8.04.1 with the stable kde 4.1?
<jisaitua_> genii: ok, I will do it
<sebastian_> engineer: now evrything is installing, thx a lot :D:D:D
<engineer> no problem
<engineer> i prefer aptitude to apt-get because it tries to workaround dependencies problems
<sebastian_> ok, so i can use aptitude instead of apt-get?
<engineer> yes
<sebastian_> didn't know that
<engineer> but aptitute you can only use through the command line
<sebastian_> now i will try kde 4 :D
<sebastian_> oh
<engineer> and try not to mix both
<engineer> just use one
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> thx for the help :)
<sebastian_> cya
<leftbas>  W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<leftbas> happens when I try to update kde 4.x...anyone know of a way to download a fresh key?
<stdin> leftbas: just try doing "sudo apt-get update"
<leftbas> stdin: done that, but that error keeps appearing
<stdin> leftbas: you may have caught the archive in the middle of an update, you could either try another mirror or just wait a while
<leftbas> stdin: i've tried waiting, but this problem first appeard back around 4.0 beta 2, and i've never been able to move past that release
<KhaoticMind> leftbas: have you tried re-importing the key? maybe it got ocrrupted
<stdin> leftbas: do you have ubuntu-keyring installed?
<leftbas> KhaoticMind: that's what I've been trying to figure out how to do, but i can't find anything to tell me how
<leftbas> stdin: o
<leftbas> stdin: i'm not sure...how do i find out?
<stdin> apt-cache policy ubuntu-keyring
<stdin> look at the "Installed:" line
<leftbas> stdin: i'll try that...stand by
<leftbas> stdin: installed date is 4 March 2008
<leftbas> gotta run for a few...brb
<stdin> leftbas: try "sudo apt-key update"
<joe_> i would like to install xdvdshrink but i don't know how, can anyone give me ahand?
<joe_> HHHEEELLLOOOO, ANYONE OUT THERE OR R U ALL DEAD
<joe_> ?
<Flare183> joe_:  I'm here
<stdin> that's not the best way to get help
<Flare183> lol yeah i agree with stdin
<joe_> well i did ask a ? and no one did answer
<Flare183> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stdin> you waited how long? 2.5 seconds :p
<joe_> yeah i know that wasn't the smartiest idea but i have ppl just piss me off let & rite today, i don't mean to take it out on u guy's i'm srry i really am srry.
<joe_> hope u can forgive me?
<stdin> xdvdshrink is not in the repos, but k9copy is and it would do the same job. have you tried it?
<arlenik> Hello?
<arlenik> Am I on?
<stdin> yes
<arlenik> What year is it?
<joe_> the things that i'm new with this whole linux thing and i'm do'n what i can to get the hang of it but i am look'n for a program that can do what dvdshrink can do but with dvd movies anyone know of any???
<stdin> arlenik: have a guess and I'll tell you if you're close
<arlenik> 2012?
<stdin> joe_: xdvdshrink is not in the repos, but k9copy is and it would do the same job. have you tried it?
<stdin> arlenik: lower
<arlenik> darn, I missed it again
<joe_> no i haven't cuz i don't know how to use it to do what i would like it to do
<sourcemaker> which finance app is better... kmymoney or gnucash?
<sourcemaker> any experience?
<stdin> joe_: if you open Adept Manager (from KMenu -> System -> Adept Manager) and search for "k9copy" then you can install it and try it out
<joe_> ok but how can i take a movie dvd and copy that to a dvd so i can watch it on my home dvd player?
<joe_> that's what i wanna do
<joe_> i guess no one can help me out
<joe_> :-(
<Pici> joe_: k9copy may be able to do that, but I'm not sure.
<joe_> i'll have to go back to windows which u can get all kind's of viruses but with linux that wont happen cuz it's more scure
<joe_> but how will i get k9copy to do that, anyone???
<tictric> joe_, try k3b. That's what I (and probably everyone else) uses
<stdin> if you want to turn video files in to a DVD you can play on a DVD player, try qdvdauthor or kmediafactory
<joe_> what to dub movies with???
<joe_> i have both of them but don't know how to use them
<joe_> i wish these programs came with a manuell, i guess not
<tictric> k9copy is very simple to use if you want to reduce from double layer dvd to single layer but if the dvd has scratches already it won't work but just hang at some read error
<joe_> o
<joe_> k
<tictric> in k3b you just load the dvd and click on copy dvd -> that's all
<joe_> i'll try it but if it don't work then that's not the program for me
<Linuxxx> vbhghjgjghjgh
<engineer> dfehrgetghrwgtaw
<joe_> i'm runn'n k9copy rite now & it is do'n it but how long does it take for it to be done with it?
<Linuxxx> Hello
<Linuxxx> ???
<joe_> anyone please answer me?
<joe_> will K9Copy dub movie dvd's onto a black dvd & then be able to play onto my home dvd player's???
<joe_> blank*
<tictric> nobody here has your dvd. Just start it and let it work and see if you like it.
<ahmos> hi i've problem  i can't capture sound by it from any audio player..any help plz
<joe_> but if it's only gonna back up on the hard drive & not burn onto a blank disk then what's k9copy good for then???
<leftbas> stdin: i'm back. just had a quake, 5.6. any ideas on the date of that keyring?
<ahmos> so any one can help with audacity programme
<stdin> leftbas: the date is fine, but try "sudo apt-key update" to update the key
<leftbas> stdin: i just did, and it says 2 processed and 2 unchanged
<joe_> scruwe this i'm outta here
<leftbas> joe, don't be a dick
<joe_> well no one is help'n me out but they will help everyone out
<bdizzle> how do I turn off the system sounds in Kubuntu 8.04?
<bdizzle> they are starting to get annoying at this point
<leftbas> if someone has expertise in that area, they reply...otherwise they don't
<stdin> leftbas: does it happen with any other mirrors?
<leftbas> stdin: which raises a good question: how do i change mirrors with apt-get?
<joe_> so there for i am ****ed either way cuz i don't know linux & i would like to know linux!!!
<leftbas> stdin: so no, i haven't tried another mirror
<joe_> so i don't alway's have to ask for help all the damn time
<leftbas> joe_:  you really need to lighten up, dude
<stdin> leftbas: you can either edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file manually (kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list) or use Adept to do it from Adept -> Manage Repositories
<sourcemaker> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<joe_> i will lighten up once ppl stop treat'n me like i'm noth'n & help me out when i ask for it untill then no
<leftbas> stdin: oh that! i know how to do that...but the question is, where do i find a list of other mirrors?
<zabbadapp> joe_: http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/ ... according to "features", it will burn
<engineer> bdizzle system settings
<stdin> leftbas: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<leftbas> joe_: ya gotta be nicer, then you'll get help. until then, no
<leftbas> thanks, stdin, i'll work on it
<bdizzle> ah, thanks
<joe_> well it's done back'n up & it's burning it to a blank dvd
<joe_> since u guy's didn't help me out earlyer i guess i had to find out  the hard way if it was gonna work or not
<joe_> now all i have to do is make sure that it does work onto my home dvd player
<Pici> joe_: Its not that we're refusing to help you, its that we don't know the answer to your questions.
<joe_> cuz if it doesn't then i'm still ****ed again
<joe_> well then, why did u just say so lol
<joe_> :-)
<digistyl3> hi, were can i get help in relation to KDE 4.1?
<digistyl3> it won't install :|
<digistyl3> i'm using the ppa repository
<stdin> digistyl3: #kubuntu-kde4
<digistyl3> thanks stdin
<joe_> so then i guess my next ? is how can i get good know'n linux that i can help out other ppl like u guy's helped me out???
<stdin> use it and you'll get experience
<joe_> but what about titorials?
<joe_> where can i find really good one's that wont make me go crazya
<joe_> lol
<joe_> ???
<stdin> try ubuntuguide.org
<joe_> ok but doesn't linux have to deal with lot's of programing though?
<stdin> no
<joe_> oh, cuz i know that u have to put thing's where they go it's not like point & click
<stdin> most things you can do graphically, but sometimes it's quicker to type a command in
<penlost> hi, can anyone help me install opera on kubuntu, i dont see it in the add programs list
<joe_> but when i do download a program how would i be able to install it so that i can go to the k-menu and it would be under appications
<joe_> ?
<stdin> if you use our packages they will
<stdin> penlost: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<joe_> i did try install this dvdstyler_1.6.2_i386.deb and all it did was give me an error
<joe_> i couldn't find any dvdshrink-deb packages for kubuntu though
<stdin> I mean packages we provide in the repositories
<joe_> oh, ok.
<joe_> like i said i don't know linux but i'll get to know it real fast thnx to u guy's
<joe_> :-D
<Eruaran> joe_: use k9copy
<joe_> i am
<Eruaran> ah k
<joe_> it's @ about 77% rite now
<joe_> and it's write'n @ speed:18x
<Eruaran> k9copy is good
<joe_> i don't know how to make it go faster though
<joe_> any ideas?
<Eruaran> same kind of thing as dvdshrink
<joe_> i got that part down
<joe_> but how can i make K9Copy go faster for burning?
<Eruaran> dunno, its always worked alright for me
<Eruaran> !k9copy
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<joe_> k, i guess i have to waite and keep my kool @ the same time
<joe_> :-D
<Eruaran> can prolly tweak a setting somewhere
<joe_> i'm us'n k9copy
<joe_> just to let everyone know that my computer was made for win2000
<Eruaran> so its pretty old then :P
<joe_> it was builted when win2000 came out
<joe_> yeah i'll say very old
<Eruaran> oh well, gnu/linux breathes new life into old computers
<joe_> i don't have the $$$ to do any upgradeing for the hardware though so then i'm s.o.l again
<derick_> does anyone know how to get the driver for an intel integrated graphics card on kubuntu hardy?
<Eruaran> intel graphics should 'just work'
<trappist> derick_: it's built in.  the intel drivers are open source.
<joe_> how can i find what my dvd burner device is??? cuz k9copy doesn't detect any devices and i don't know why???????
<trappist> joe_: try cdrecord -scanbus
<Eruaran> bbl
<joe_> ok but where in the terminal?
<trappist> yes
<derick_> trappist : i can see the video card in the system info but it says its restricted. if the card cant handle the x server, will it automatically stop it from loading on login?
<joe_> i did and it say's "command not found"
<trappist> derick_: shouldn't be restricted.  you're sure it's an intel card?
<trappist> joe_: sudo apt-get install cdrecord
<derick_> thats what it detected...
<benni> germans here ?
<engineer> nein
<trappist> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<joe_> but will it dub movie dvd's though???
<derick_> it wont let me choose between standard or proprietary in the options
<benni> thx
<trappist> joe_: no, cdrecord doesn't handle transcoding, just burning
<joe_> well then what's a program that will dub dvd movies???
<trappist> derick_: pretty weird, there are no proprietary/restricted intel drivers
<joe_> i did try k0copy and that didn't work
<derick_> trappist: do i have to intall a package on kubuntu that will let me change video options maybe?
<trappist> joe_: I've never tried to copy a dual-layer dvd to single-layer, but I would have suggested k9copy or maybe DVD::Rip
<trappist> derick_: I think we just need to get to the root of the problem.  first, identify the card for sure
<derick_> trappist: will the name be written on the tower/ hardware ?
<joe_> i tried both and none of them do what i would like to do
<joe_> which is really gett'n me pissed off
<joe_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<trappist> joe_: before you get too upset, try to remember that what you're trying to do is probably illegal
<joe_> well every one does it so i don't see what the problem is
<trappist> not judging, but support for legally questionable stuff like that with free software is... well there are solutions, but most of em aren't easy
<trappist> the process itself is a lot more complicated than it sounds
<trappist> so the folks who write really good software for it generally get a lot of money for that software
<trappist> bye
<dario_> hey, any one here know paultag...he told me to ask fo help here my system does not let me open synaptic package manager or installupdates anymore...any thoughts?
<derick_> trappist how do i know what the card is for sure?
<gytis> gal kas nors is lietuvos cia yrA? :D
<derick_> dario> i had that same problem and it stemmed from an incomplete or broken package. it has to be resolved before the package mgr will work again
<dario_> how do i got about repairing the package
<derick_> im not good with terminal commands
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii> The second command the bot gave
<derick_> i remeber using that dpkg command
<trappist> derick_: lspci should show you
<eagles0513875> whats the command to flush the dns
<dario_> thanks derick
<genii> eagles0513875: try maybe:   sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean restart
<not-alone_> йомае
<not-alone_> вротмненоги
<not-alone_> !гугл adobe flash download
<ubottu> not-alone_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kjense1> hi - I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask.
<kjense1> I've just bought a new monitor DELL SE198FP which is able to do 1440x900 however kubuntu will not show that option. The maximum is: 1280x1024 ...
<kjense1> can anyone help me with that?
<nuxil> set down the refresh rate on
<kjense1> (ofcoz my windows has no problems with that resolution)
<dvoid> wich package do i need to install to get preview of video files in konqueror?
<kjense1> it is running low 50Hz (it is a tft monitor)
<nuxil> kjense1, have you checked systemsetting -> monitor & display
<kjense1> thats where I'm looking
<nuxil> and it maxes out on 1280 ?
<kjense1> yes :-(
<jjholt> i was running lm_sensors and according to that my + and - 12V rails are only outputting 6V is that a problem?
<nuxil> then you can try to edit xorg.conf manualy. or use nvidia-settings if you got a nvidia card
<kjense1> fetching nvidia-settings...
<nuxil> jjholt, that dosent sound good.. you got 0 +5 and +12 volts on psu's "usealy"  are you sure its nothing wrong with lm sensors
<moope1> hullo I have installed the drivers for my broadcom wireless tat on my dell 1501 laptop but the light is refusing to come on
<kjense1> thanks!
<reisi> whoa this new 4.1 is fast compared to 4.0
<kjense1> nuxil: nvidia-setting worked! you are the greatest
<nuxil> np
<reisi> can anyone advice on /home folder showing up as a question mark, and how to change "Custom Folder" to show up as "/" in dolphin?
<gt_> ya vengo
<moope1> ﻿hullo I have installed the drivers using the restricted driver manage for my broadcom wireless tat on my dell 1501 laptop but the light is refusing to come on. Can anyone help me debug?
<nuxil> moope1, which model is it ?
<nuxil> the wifi card..
<nuxil> momo1, does it got a 43xx chipset ?
<ecrist> hey folks, I've installed KDE4 in my Kubuntu 8.04.1 system, I've got kdm-kde4 as my login manager, but it still loads to KDE 3.5 when I log in
<ecrist> what am I missing?
<moope1> nuxil: bcm43xx
 * nuxil got a  broadcom wireless card
<Aranel> How can I easily remove KDE3? I want to use KDE4.
<moope1> nuxil: It worked in the previous incarnation of kubuntu,
<reisi> Aranel: you are most likely still using some kde3 programs...
<nuxil> moope1, then i know the prob. well i had it. moope1 check if it uses b43 module. and also checj if ssb is load.
<nuxil> remove me both
<Aranel> reisi: only Konversation and KPowersave.
<nuxil> moope1, put them, in blacklist and use bcm43xx module instead
<Aranel> reisi: I wont remove it now, I only want to know how can I do it :)
<moope1> nuxil: pcimodules reports both ssb and bcm43xx are loaded
<Aranel> reisi: I'll remove it after Intrepid Ibex release.
<nuxil> ssb ?
<moope1> yes, its there
<nuxil> moope1, unload it
<reisi> Aranel: don't really know.. i guess there's some meta package for kde3 that you have already
<Aranel> reisi:  ok thanks :)
<reisi> Aranel: kubuntu-desktop i think
<moope1> nuxil: FATAL: Module ssb is in use.
<nuxil> moope1, unload  b43 | ssb  and bcm43xx ,... then modprobe bcm43xx again.. if that dosent work.. you must get the offline drivers- which i also had to use
<reisi> Aranel: are you using kde 4.1 under 8.04.1?
<Aranel> reisi: yes.
<Aranel> reisi: with kubuntu-kde4-desktop package.
<nuxil> moope1, . first remove b43 and bcm43xx
<reisi> Aranel: if you open root directory with dolphin, do you have a questionmark icon on the /home directory?
<nuxil> moope1, also check that b43-legacy is not in use
<Aranel> reisi: yes. home and media .
<reisi> Aranel: shit.. me too
<Aranel> reisi: Did you find a fix for GNOME apps ? they're looking very bad with KDE4.
<reisi> Aranel: hmm i guess i've became used to that.. looks fucking ugly though :)
<Aranel> :)
<penlost> peper, just to let you know its back!
<reisi> Aranel: damn.. i wonder whats wrong with the home and media icons
<maik> Hi, habe Kubuntt 8.0.4.2 Heron Version auf meinem Samsung R41 als 2. OS installiert, aber irgendwie funktioniert kein Sound :-( kann mir jemand bitte helfen?
<Aranel> reisi: i think they'll update icon package soon. relax and wait :)
<maik> *G* ok thats a really problem for myself, wait for something. But the standard is "read the fucking man" right?
<reisi> Aranel: i think this problem has been since 4.0
<nuxil> no.. read the fine manual
<nuxil> :p
<reisi> Aranel: i thought the same then... wondered if i could help someway
<maik> i think i have to try Ubuntu again, there was the sound inclusiv ;-) But i want do my Sun certi this year so i have to learn more about Unix/Linux
<nuxil> you wount learn linux in 1 year
<reisi> Aranel: after updating.. i've done kbuildsyscoca4 --noincremental and all the icons seem ok, .desktop file uses user-home..
<maik> I am a ex IBMér so i have experience in Suse, Red Hat etc. but i have the last 4 years work with windows so i have learn again the linux world.....
<maik> sorry i had have experience in Linux, the past ;-)
<nuxil> :)
<Aranel> reisi: i'll try it too :)
<maik> I know it is not so easy, but the colors are very attractiv such like Windows ;-)
<moope2> my god, my keyboard just died :(
<moope2> and the wireless doesnt work :(
<moope2> Im going to throw my dell 1501 out of the window
<rohan> after a recent firefox update, fonts on some of the pages are appearing really ugly. e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<rohan> is it me, or someone else notices it too?
<nuxil> moope2, i can send you the drivers. you should try the offline driver. i had to use them..
<rohan> firefox 3.0.1 on kubuntu 8.04
<moope2> nuxil: ta
<rohan> Launchpad’s bug tracker allows collaboration between software teams on bug reports and fixes.  ===> that's the text which appears in real ugly font on the url i gave
<moope2> andrew(at)moonet.co.uk
<nuxil> dcc
<rohan> if i zoom in or out ONCE, it's fine
<rohan> but otherwise, the font is real shit ugly.
<moope2> Im a bit worried about my keyboard just cutting out like that
<nuxil> moope2, accept the connection
<moope2> nuxil: I did
<moope2> could you email?
<nuxil> hold on
<moope2> nuxil: ? :)
<moope2> nuxil: brb
<nuxil> moope2, wait. firefox carshed on me 2 times.
<moope2> moope2: firefart
<Aranel> reisi: are you using kdm-kde4 ?
<reisi> Aranel: yeah
<moope2> nuxil: firefart as I affectionate call it
<Aranel> reisi: its working good and stable ?
<moope2> nuxil: Im just going to do a swift reboot
<nuxil> ok
<reisi> Aranel: well at least it worked just after doing full-upgrade 10 times and logging out, looking good also
<Aranel> reisi: ok :) i'll try it :)
<reisi> there's no bug in launchpad on the home folder, question mark
<mooper> hi nuxil
<nuxil> mooper, i got error sending email to you
<mooper> andrew(at)moonet.co.uk
<mooper> what error?
<nuxil> it could not deliver the mail..
<nuxil> lemme try again
<mooper> nuxil: you changing the (at) to @ right?
<nuxil> offcource
<mooper> :)
<nuxil> lol
<JDShewey> I am trying to fiugre out where delivery failure notifications generated by sendmail sending to the wrong user would go. so, for example, where would I find these bounces for root, or another user?
<nuxil> man my mail is slow today.. its using forever to uploade the small 1.3 MB file
<mooper> whats the name of the file nuxil
<mooper> I can prolly find it out there
<szakulec> hi, where could I find the changelog for a package update? adept didn't show me anything when I clicked on changelog for the package
<nuxil> mooper,  my email is behaving weird. bcm43xx-0.3.2-offline is the file you want,, check your email now
<nuxil> mooper, it wants to send email to > andrew.holway@gmail.com
<mooper> nuxil: DOH
<mooper> you have a gmail account?
<nuxil> no.
<mooper> cos Im gonna get a whole heap of fresh spam to mine!
<nuxil> i get errors in retunr from mail deliver deamin
<mooper> yes, thats where it all ends up
<gkffjcs> hey guys, what is the command to grab an md5 sum of a file?
<ahmos> hi i'm trying to capture sound from a video clip with audicity but is playback sound is very very weak ..i almost can hear it
<gkffjcs> ahmos: have you tried vlc, it might work a little better than audacity for that, but it depends on what type of clip your talking about.
<mooper> nuxil: I got the file thanks
<ahmos> gkffjcs no i didn't try it ..but is there any solution other than vlc
<nuxil> on email ? or did you gogole it
<mooper> google
<mooper> andrew@ploppy:~/wireless/bcm43xx-0.3.2-offline$ ./installer.py
<mooper> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mooper>   File "./installer.py", line 14, in <module>
<mooper>     import gtk
<mooper> ImportError: No module named gtk
<gkffjcs> i'm not sure, what type of video is it?
<mooper> dammit!
<nuxil> ok... extract it and run ./installer .. then select intsall firmwares
<nuxil> mooper, you beed gtk libs
<mooper> nuxil: I do have em!
<Pixeltime> ﻿I picked the wrong Display manager on the KDE 4.1 install (usually use GDM) but picked KDE 4 and it wont install, How do I reset to display manager to GDM ?
<gkffjcs> ahmos: I'm not sure, what type of video is it?
<ahmos> gkffjcs: avi
<nuxil> mooper, pygtk
<CrAc> Can anybody help me with kubunu 7.10 and a sinus 154 stick? I tried everything but it still doesnt works...
<nuxil> mooper, you beed gtk bindings for python
<Pixeltime> I just need to know how to do a force re-install of KDE 4.1 so I can pick the right display manager, or change it to GDM on this install
<CrAc> every tutorial is for gnome.......-.-
<nuxil> mooper, try installin python-gtk2
<CrAc> nobodycan help me?
<mooper> nuxil: my kernel is not supported!
<mooper> :(
<nuxil> oh?
<gkffjcs> ahmos: There probabily is,  a real quick google search turned up something called Avidemux, but I wonder, why do you not wish to presue vlc?
<mooper> hmm, Ill try it anyways
<mooper> install firmware?
<CrAc> Im such a linux newbie and installe dkubuntu 7.1 and i tried to get ma sinus 154 stick running . also wis ndiswrapper but it gts an erorr >.<
<nuxil> yes
<CrAc> Kann denn wer deutsch??
<nuxil> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ahmos> gkffjcs: u know i hate to have a lot of prgrammes for each one to do a single job :)
<andy_> quit
<CrAc> DANKE :D
<CrAc> wie komm ich dahin ?^^ bi über java drinnne
<CrAc> war noch nie im irc ^^
<matteo_> excuse-me... can anyone speak italian?
<nuxil> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<matteo_> scusami ubottu... è la prima volta che uso l'IRC... come faccio a spostarmi^^
<matteo_> ?
<Walzmyn> my RSS feed says kde4.1 has been released and my update app says i've got 144 updates!
<khurram> can any one tell me how to join pakistan or indian chat
<Walzmyn> matteo ubottu is a bot, it's telling to use the channel #ubuntu-it for other itallian speakers
<Walzmyn> !pakistan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pakistan
<Walzmyn> :(
<nuxil> !pk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pk
<Walzmyn> What's the official name for the language in pakistan?
<_dennister> hey channel, looking for some advice on how to seriously tweak runlevels and inits for two different users
<nuxil> _dennister, the boot prosess doesnt know about users
<_dennister> anyone up for the challenge? I do know the basics, btw, but am looking for some best practices on which strategies to use and such
<nuxil> *i mean the boot prossess doesnt know which user is at the pc .
<_dennister> nuxil: yes, i realize that...these would have to come into effect after login
<nuxil> then you log in ,, the boot prossess is finished.. you got luck trying to do that
<nuxil> *you need
<khurram> hi
<CrAc> Can anybody help me with my sinus154 stick?
<_dennister> here's the situation: system is being configured for a blind user, plus his sighted gf, i want it so that the blind user's default runlevel is 2-or 3, with just command line /console setup, although he or sighted user trying to help him should have the option of a switch to x
<_dennister> obviously, his gf and I (for support of her) would need x started at her default login
<Roey> hey guys
<Roey> anyone here have an idea when KDE 4.1 package will amke their way to kubunu?
<CrAc> ^^
<CrAc> isnt it?
<Roey> er
<Roey> KDE 4.1 packages.
<Roey> Well I checked.
<khurram> d\
<Roey> apt-cache policy konqueror
<Roey> shows 4.0.0.
<CrAc> i had kubuntu 8.1 alpha 3 with kde 4.1 :D
<CrAc> but it was too nstable and ic
<CrAc> *changet to 7.1
<Roey> ahhhh gotcha.
<CrAc> Anybody who can help me with my sinus 154 stick<??
<nuxil> _dennister, the only way i can think of is having 2 seperate grub configuration with same kernel
<CrAc> ....
<CrAc> no service?
<nuxil> _dennister, for example normaly you boot kernel /boot/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hdaX
<_dennister> nuxil: see? there's an idea I hadn't thought of :-)
<CrAc> im not some1 who dont tried something .... but ndiswrapper gets an erorr
<nuxil> then on with runlevel 2 i think you do something like this
<nuxil> kernel /boot/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hdaX 2
<nuxil> that will be runlevel 2
<reisi> Aranel: hey
<Aranel> reisi: ?
<CrAc> ndiswrapper says: Couldnt open prisma02.inf : no such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 181
<reisi> Aranel: yuriy @ kubuntu-devel figured out a fix for that /home and /media problem
<reisi> Aranel: well not a full fix but maybe you can help too.. all we need is a proper icon for /media :)
<reisi> Aranel: check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/253099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253099 in kubuntu-default-settings "/home and /media folders have a question mark icon" [Low,Triaged]
<Aranel> reisi: thank you :)
<_dennister> nuxil: and for the blind user i'd seriously remove a lot of the services in initlevel 3, after I've given him his own grub entry pointing to init3
<CrAc> no service??
<CrAc> no1?
<reisi> Aranel: i mean if you can figure out what would be a good icon to represent /media it'd be great.. i think i just looked through every available icon and none of which made sense
<CrAc> nobody wanna help me??
<CrAc> are u sleepin?
<nuxil> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_dennister> nuxil: sorry that last comment ^^^ should have been a question from me, to make sure I was following your logic
<khurram> d
<oobe> ubottu can i ask a question
<ubottu> oobe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oobe> ubottu, are you intelligent?
<ubottu> oobe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nuxil> _dennister, i think you got my idea.
<_dennister> ok...trying it out...
<CrAc> hää?
<CrAc> nobody wanna help me :´(
<CrAc> omg what a service ^^
<nuxil> what a service ?
<CrAc> Me again ;)
<CrAc> now any1 who wanna help me
<nuxil> dude, remember its only volunteers  in her.. no on get paid. so be happy with this serive
<CrAc> hehe service no1 wanna help me ^^
<CrAc> im glad that this excists but noone tries to help me ;)
<nuxil> if you look at your error.. it says it missing a file or dir?
<CrAc> file
<nuxil> why do you need ndiswrapper ?
<CrAc> becaus etheres no linux drivers
<CrAc> theres
<nuxil> oh,, what card
<CrAc> sinus 154 stick
<CrAc> it has been found i checked with lsusb
<CrAc> nuxil: u can help me?
<CrAc> is there maybe a tool that installs the driver by itselfs?
<marco> hi
<CrAc> i had a install.sh but the same erorr
<nuxil> CrAc, did you run it with sudo ?
<CrAc> of course ;)
<carlos> hey anyone here know something about sap/
<carlos> or abap?
<carlos> ...?
<CrAc> My second prob is a mp3 support ^^
<histo> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CrAc> h3h3 its 4 gnome?
<CrAc> ubuntu but i got Kubuntu xD
<CrAc> i searched for the libraries (or whut its called ^^) but i couldnt find anything.....
<ahmos> how i can completly remove  a programme
<jals> hey i just ran adept updater and now i'm getting access forbidden messages on my apache server, any ideas what could've caused that?
<CrAc> with adept manager
<CrAc> or terminal
<CrAc> i think ^^
<milla> ciao
<kevin_> Hi all, how can i see what version of KDE(4) is installed?
<ahmos> yes but when i remove it and try to reinstall it is simply installed again without redownloading it from the sever
<CrAc> im such a linux newb sry ;)
<_dennister> ok, gonna reboot to check out these different brub, user login options, and runlevels
<ahmos> thank's anyway
<_dennister> *grub
<CrAc> nothing will work with kubuntu -.-
<hjiang> kevin_: check help-> About KDE in the menu of any KDE4 app
<sparr> good fast calculator for hex math?
<CrAc> has any1an idea with ma sinus 154 w-lan stick?
<kevin_> hjiand: thx
<CrAc> #exit
<CrAc> ^^
<CrAc> the page with multimedia support the stuff doesnt works anyway -.-
<CrAc> it says
<CrAc> _
<CrAc> :
<CrAc> couldnt fid file on E
<CrAc> or E:couldnt find file
<CrAc> nothing works...
<CrAc> maybe my system is damaged?
<CrAc> Can anyone explain me the thing with ndiswrapper??
<nuxil> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<kevin_> ok sorry stupid question guys, but how can in install adobe flash for konqueror?
<histo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<CrAc> i googled the whole day and nothing works because its 4 ubuntu -.-
<CrAc> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_dennister> ok, that didn't quite work...grub has two entries for same kernel, based on two users, but the blind user was still dropped into runlevel 2 with x
<CrAc> that dowsnt works 2
<CrAc> -.-
<CrAc> when this still doesnt wors ill change to win xp back-.- but i wanna linux!! its better then windows-.- but without internet its senselesss
<CrAc> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<CrAc> !sinus 154
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sinus 154
<_dennister> CrAc: have some patience, pls...you'll get the hang of this, I promise :-)
<CrAc> i tried the whole day ^^
<CrAc> i dont want anymore ^^
<CrAc> i tried so much but nothing works
<_dennister> CrAc: the whole day? that's nothin...i've tried for many days to fix winblows probs...before i became windows refugee
<CrAc> ohh windows ^^
<CrAc> it sucks sooooooooo much xD
<CrAc> because of this i want linux
<_dennister> it's a steep learning curve...but I got a full mythtv box working as a newbie very quickly...but it'll take a few weeks to get truly comfortable
<CrAc> but my problem is not only mine :D soooo many people doesnt get the stick working
<Aranel> reisi: how can you use kdm-kde4?
<Aranel> reisi: i installed the package but it still starts kde3 kdm.
<CrAc> only a few
<_dennister> i wish i could help u with your wireless issues, but I tend to stay away from wireless mostly..........which stick?
<CrAc> Sinus 154 stick
<_dennister> what's that?
<CrAc> w-lan stick
<_dennister> k...that's what i thought...wireless
<CrAc> yes ;)
<CrAc> lan is easy but i have no chance because im too far from my router ^^
<_dennister> is it listed at all in the linux hardware compatibility lists? working or not-compatible? have u checked them?
<CrAc> wth was this?
<CrAc> yes it is
<CrAc> it detects him
<CrAc> but my prob is that i cant get the driver running
<CrAc> ndiswrapper gets an erorr...
<_dennister> CrAc: ok...have you googled it and found any howto's to get it working?  sometimes googling the exact error messages you get will take you directly to the solution
<CrAc> yes it doesnt found anything ...
<CrAc> i think all tutorials are for ubuntu
<josef_> does anyone know why (max) font hinting doesn't work in konqueror 4.x?
<_dennister> nidswrapper gets lots of errors...it's buggy and I've tried to stay away from it completely during my few forays into wireless devices
<CrAc> i must use it -.-
<CrAc> there is no other chance
<CrAc> i think :D
<_dennister> CrAc: most ubuntu tutorials work for kubuntu, too...do u have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<CrAc> ehm i think i have kubuntu ^^
<sparr> kubuntu includes speedcrunch but not kcalc.  very annoying that speedcrunch cant do hexadecimal math
<CrAc> sry im german and im such a newb
<CrAc> in linux
<Pixeltime> Has anything changed since 4.1 rc1 and 4.1 ?
<_dennister> CrAc: not to worry, we're all newbies for awhile; i still am after 2 years and many installations on many, many computers
<josef_> bugs are gone :D
<Pixeltime> josef_:  I dont believe that at all
<CrAc> but when i dont get finished this thing ill never became good in linux because im good in windows and the i have to change :D
<CrAc> josef: it still craches a lot of times ^^
<_dennister> CrAc: here's what i suggest until a wireless expert comes into the channel: install ubuntu-desktop from the cd, then try to follow the tutorials you've found
<josef_> may be
<josef_> most of the bugs i know are fixed
<CrAc> how?
<Pixeltime> open a folder of photos in gwenview, click on the little rotate arrow above a image, repeat a time or two, you will either get a lockup, or a crash
<_dennister> CrAc: do you have the livecd that you installed kubuntu with? if so, just stick the cd into the drive, enable it in the repositories, and in a terminal, type in "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<CrAc> i have also a alternative install cd for 8.1
<CrAc> but yeah i have the live cd i think ^^
<CrAc> do i losse my settings and my files?
<CrAc> *loose
<nuxil> _dennister, which runlevel did you set?
<nuxil> isnt runlevel 2 the default one ?
<_dennister> CrAc: either one will work i believe...no you won't lose anything because you're not going to do a complete installation...
<nuxil> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<CrAc> ohh ok i try :D
<CrAc> it gives an erorr -.-
<Pixeltime> gonna try a 4.1 wipe install and see how many bugs there are
<_dennister> nuxil: i left it at runlevel 2 for the sighted user, but for the blind user i thought i'd set it at runlevel 3, and took out a lot of the graphical services in sytem settings--->advanced-->System Services (run level 3)
<josef_> i rotated the pic about a hundred times and it still works
<CrAc> oh sry i wrote installl xD
<Pixeltime> try other pics, not the same one ;)
<CrAc> an erorr too >:<
<CrAc> >.<
<Pixeltime> using the little arrows, not the rotate command
<Pixeltime> the sidebar works
<CrAc> couldnt find paket ( or whut its called xD)
<CrAc> its really anoying ^^
<CrAc> nothing works xD
<_dennister> nuxil: here's my grub line for blind user: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=5b669c41-deff-42e3-9a79-f388adb4092b 3 ro verbose nosplash i8042.nopnp access=v3
<_dennister> CrAc: hold on a sec...let me catch up
<CrAc> k
<CrAc> ah it says cant find package :D
<CrAc> not paket
<_dennister> CrAc: do you know how to change the repositories?
<Pixeltime> Umm, the Live CD has 4.1 release on it now, right ?
<CrAc> i especially dunno whut it is xD
<nuxil> _dennister, fo you got  a /etc/rc3.d/S13kdm ?
<nuxil> *do you
<_dennister> CrAc: ok...can u open synaptic as root pls?
<CrAc> synaptic? o0
<CrAc> ill search
<CrAc> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<_dennister> CrAc: just go to your K, which starts your menu...then to System...then to synaptic
<xst> I cannot install kde 4.1: "index.docbook" exists in both kdebase-runtime-data
<xst> dpkg-deb and kde-window-manager_4%3a4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1_i386.deb
<xst> what to do?
<CrAc> ehm my system is german ^^
<CrAc> but wait i will try to make it english
<CrAc> i found nothing -.-
<CrAc> oh sry wait ^^
 * Pixeltime Backs up .purple and Burns the CD
<CrAc> no synaptic
<_dennister> nuxil: no i don't have an S13kdm in my /etc/rc3.d directory...that's why i think my grub line is incorrect, because it's still dropping me into run level 3
<Pixeltime> xst: I get the same error when trying to install the extra plasmoids
<_dennister> ok, use K--->System-->Adept
<CrAc> k
<Pixeltime> xst:  and it says its broken ?
<_dennister> nuxil: sorry, it's dropping me into runlevel 2 instead of 3
<nuxil> _dennister, no grub is correct.. its the runlevels.. level 1 is for singel user
<nuxil> 2 is default. 3-5 is same as 2
<xst> Pixeltime: Broken pibe, yes
<nuxil> you can change default runlevel in initab
<Pixeltime> same here
<Pixeltime> I am burning a new live CD and gonna try a wipe reinstall
<_dennister> nuxil: but I've edited runlevel 3 in system services so it doesn't have all the graphical stuff starting at boot
<nuxil> _dennister, take a look at this and understand.. http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<CrAc> im in the adept managewr now right?
<CrAc> *manager
<_dennister> nuxil: i was there already, and an even better page:  which i'll give u the url for in a minute
<_dennister> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/212
<nuxil> http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=393351  might be a bug
<CrAc> dennister:hes gone ...
<Spudchat> hello, i hid the titlebar of konqueror by mistake and was wondering how to get it back
<_dennister> nuxil: so u see, i do try to read and research b4 asking fo rhelp
<miraclemaxim> is there a kubuntu netbook edition or just ubuntu
<CrAc> hes gone...
<nuxil> _dennister, :) your one of the few
 * nuxil gives 10 credits to _dennister for researching
<CrAc> ohh sry mistake ;)
<_dennister> CrAc: ok, in adept, go to Adept, then select "manage repositories"
<CrAc> k
<_dennister> CrAc: uner the 2nd tab, 'third party software' on the bottom, you should see the button "add cd-rom" select that
<CrAc> it si
<CrAc> it is...
<_dennister> nuxil: i know run levels and such are advanced topics, so not many people tinker with them
<_dennister> it takes someone who really knows what they're doing to help someone else devise a custom login capability for different users and special needs, using runlevels
<dynoll3> hi
<dynoll3> someone know how to active compizfusion
<_dennister> CrAc: after you've hit that "Add CD-rom" button, close the dialog box and you should get a message that your repositories have changed...follow what it tells u to do
<CrAc> how can i test my compatibility 4 compiz fudion?
<CrAc> i had
<_dennister> CrAc: later...not now...u need internet now
<CrAc> dennister: I had
<CrAc> its finishe
<CrAc> d
<_dennister> great...u can close adept now
<dynoll3> DENNISTER... I HAD COMPIZ BUT NOT ITS LIKE DISABLED
<dynoll3> sorry for caps
<_dennister> in a terminal, type in or copy from here: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dynoll3> me^
<nuxil> bbl
<dynoll3> nuxil!
<_dennister> CrAc: that should install ubuntu-desktop from your cd, even if u don't have internet
<CrAc> my pw doesnt works anymore o0
<sparr> upgrading to kde 4.1, wish me luck
<dynoll3> i need help with compizfusion
<dynoll3> someone can help me with it^
<CrAc> itstill doesnt works ...
<CrAc> cant find the package
<dynoll3> so... how we active compizfusion manualy?
<CrAc> !compiz fusion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion
<CrAc> !compizfusion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion
<CrAc> ;)
<dynoll3> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<CrAc> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<CrAc> xD
<dynoll3> lol
<dynoll3> but im on ubuntu
<CrAc> xD wrong channel o0
<CrAc> #ubuntu
<dynoll3> how?
<_dennister> CrAc: try the other install cd
<CrAc> thats Kubuntu :D
<CrAc> i only have 1
<CrAc> the other is hardy heron
<CrAc> but the alpha 3
<CrAc> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<CrAc> !apple
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple
<CrAc> !mac os x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac os x
<CrAc> !mac os
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac os
<CrAc> !mac-o
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac-o
<CrAc> !mac-os
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac-os
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<_dennister> hmmm...at this point i don't think I can help you any further, except to strongly recommend you try the ubuntu tutorials and howtos even for kubuntu...most of the time they work anyway for kubuntu systems
<CrAc> noone works ;=)
<CrAc> but thanks anyway ;)
<CrAc> ill have to try it ...
<CrAc> maybe any other one knows about the sinus 154 stick with kubuntu ....
<CrAc> ?
<_dennister> CrAc: that's unlikely, or they would have tried to help u by now...so try googling: kubuntu sinus 154 wireless
<CrAc> i tried but i found a thread with my erorr :D
<CrAc> thanks a lot for tyin dennister ;)
<_dennister> CrAc: no problem...u've got an unusual piece of hardware...even though I tend to avoid wireless, I know a lot about lots of hardware, and I never heard of that one
<CrAc> its standart i germany & many others had  the same failure ^^
<CrAc> *in
<_dennister> does anyone hear know how to change default runlevel? ur supposed to be able to do this by editing inittab, but I only found 3 in my entire system
<AMDpenguin> does kubuntu get the same attention as ubuntu?
<_dennister> i don't think any of those i found is the one i need to edit
<Pici> _dennister: What are you trying to do? Ubuntu uses upstart to get away from the inittab model, so things are done a bit differently.
<_dennister> Pici: here's what I'm trying to accomplish: new installation, blind user and sighted girlfriend
<_dennister> Pici: i want blind user to be dropped into non-gui console by default, but to have option of going into other runlevels with x
<AMDpenguin> ffs is more fast than ext3?
<engineer> reiserfs is faster than ext3
<AMDpenguin> ffs
<richard> hi, ive just upgraded my motherboard and cpu, and added a sound card and graphics card (previously onboard) and CD-RW drive to my kubuntu computer - do I need to reinstall to get the best performance, or will it cope with the hardware changes?
<engineer> it will cope
<AMDpenguin> what ffs?
<engineer> but
<Pici> _dennister: hmm. I'm not sure if that is easily doable with Ubuntu.  Perhaps the blind user could just use one of the ttys via ctrl-alt-f1
<AMDpenguin> fast file system
<engineer> you might need to update your graphics driver
<richard> engineer - how would I do that? (still kinda new to linux :$)
<AMDpenguin> is jfs more fast than reiserfs+ext3?
<engineer> no
<_dennister> Pici: nuxil gave good suggestion of haveing 2 entries for each kernel in grub, using different runlevels, so i set blind user to runlevel 3, removed a lot of the x-related services from runlevel 3, but he's still beging dropped into runlevel 2
<engineer> more fast=faster
<engineer> is it nvidia?
<AMDpenguin> dont my correct my language
<engineer> richard is it nvidia?
<richard> engineer - yeah, nvidia RIVA TNT 64 or something
<engineer> hmm
<AMDpenguin> thats like a 9 or 11 year old card
<richard> and I changed from a 733mhz celeron to a 1200mhz athlon
#kubuntu 2008-07-30
<engineer> richard grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sandrino> ciao
<Pici> _dennister: Its a good idea, but I'm not sure how to go about doing that with upstart in mind.  You might want to try asking in #ubuntu as well, since its not a strictly KDE/kubuntu related issue.
<sandrino> whot are you doing?
<richard> AMDpenguin: the mobo being replaced was 7 ytears old, and the HDD is from a 14 year old PC
<_dennister> Pici: yes, that's a good idea, too...will do after i have a cig outside
<richard>  Driver          "kbd"
<richard>         Driver          "mouse"
<AMDpenguin> hmm how big the harddisk?
<richard> engineer ^
<richard> AMDpenguin: the one from the neighbours old PC is about 4gb, the opne from school is 20GB
<CrAc> how can i downgrade to ubuntu?
<AMDpenguin> lol
<richard> the 17@ TFT was free from school because it was broken
<CrAc> or how can i reinstall gnome and delete kde?
<Pici> !puregnome | CrAc
<ubottu> CrAc: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<engineer> richard only those 2?
<AMDpenguin> gnome treats there users as idoits
<richard> engineer: yeah
<engineer> !nvidia | richard
<ubottu> richard: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CrAc> ty
<richard> engineer: cheers
<CrAc> it wont work cuz i installed kubuntu and not unbuntu with kde :D
<CrAc> well u understand xD
<CrAc> ?
<engineer> why would you wanna get rid of kde
<engineer> the best WM out there
<AMDpenguin> This "users are idiots, and are confused by functionality" mentality of Gnome is a disease. If you think your users are idiots, only idiots will use it. I don't use Gnome, because in striving to be simple, it has long since reached the point where it simply doesn't do what I need it to do. Please, just tell people to use KDE.
<Pici> !offtopic | AMDpenguin
<ubottu> AMDpenguin: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<CrAc> i only wanna try my w-lan stick cuz i still get an erorr
<CrAc> and all tutorials for it are fo ubuntu
<engineer> thats a Linus quote
<leon__> Speak nothin german?
<leon__> nothing
<CrAc> doch ich
<nuxil> _dennister, to change the default runlevel create /etc/inittab /usr/share/doc/upstart read the readme file its there
<nuxil> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nickolaus_> Okay, I tried to add a couple new chans to xchat (I have done this before no problem) I just reinstalled ubuntu and imported my home folder so I wouldn't lose anything, but now when I close xchat none of my changes stay, my wireless only connects when I tell it to rather than on the boot. It seems like it's not saving my changes.
<nuxil> premission issues?
<nuxil> nickolaus_, ls -l ~/.xchat2/  check the premission
<nickolaus_> nuxil nickolaus@Jesus:~$ ls -l ~/.xchat2/
<nickolaus_> ls: cannot open directory /home/nickolaus/.xchat2/: Permission denied
<jals> i'm having issues with sudo chown having no affect on an ntfs partition directory
<nuxil> they might be set to read and execute, but not write
<nuxil> haha
<CrAc> !w-lan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w-lan
<nuxil> nickolaus_, sudo chown -R nickolaus:nickolaus ~/.xchat2
<Pici> probably should do that for all of ~/
<nickolaus_> nuxil nickolaus@Jesus:~$ ls -l ~/.xchat2/
<nickolaus_> total 20
<nickolaus_> drwx------ 2 nickolaus nickolaus 4096 2008-05-26 14:28 downloads
<nickolaus_> -rw------- 1 nickolaus nickolaus 3606 2008-07-29 01:26 ignore.conf
<nickolaus_> -rw------- 1 nickolaus nickolaus    0 2008-07-29 01:26 notify.conf
<nickolaus_> -rw------- 1 nickolaus nickolaus 6599 2008-07-24 16:22 servlist_.conf
<nickolaus_> -rw------- 1 nickolaus nickolaus    0 2008-07-29 01:26 sound.conf
<nickolaus_> -rw------- 1 nickolaus nickolaus 3487 2008-07-29 01:26 xchat.conf
<nuxil> indeed
<nuxil> STOP
<nuxil> nickolaus_, dont do that.. use pastebin.com or other paste sites
<nickolaus_> nuxil sorry.
<dynoll3> nuxil how i install the binary nvidia drivers?
<CrAc> Anywhere i read, that my sinus 154 w-lan stick driver is included in the kernel, but it doesnt works how can i get it?
<engineer> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<dynoll3> ok
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<AMDpenguin> is kubuntu changing release cycles?
<engineer> no
<ign0ramus> what is the default path for the kde directory?
<nickolaus_> nuxil http://pastebin.ca/1086604
<engineer> /usr/lib/kde4
<ign0ramus> thx engineer
<nuxil> dynoll3, if you dl from nvidia.com  sudo chmod 755 nvidia.bin . then sudo ./Nvidia.bin . sudo  modprobe nvidia
<dynoll3> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx is ok?
<nuxil> try
<dynoll3> ok
<dynoll3> done and after?
<engineer> restart X server
<dynoll3> (its to use compizfusion)
<dynoll3> how
<dynoll3> (im a bit newb sorry :S)
<engineer> log off
<nuxil> nickolaus_, restart xchat now
<miraclemaxim> ctrl alt backspace
<engineer> in kdm
<engineer> restart session
<engineer> ctrl+alt+backspace breaks apps and once caused me data loss
<nickolaus_> I think that fixed it.
<nuxil> good for you :)
<engineer> how hot is it in norway right now
<nuxil> up in north its about 17 deg celsius here.
<engineer> just warm then
<AMDpenguin> o i though they were going to change to follow kdes release cycle
<_dennister> nuxil: hey there; i was just about to ask for assistance with this ongoing issue in the ubuntu channel
<nuxil> engineer, why you ask? planning on taking a trip ?
<engineer> ye
<engineer> never visited scandinavia
<nuxil> in shouht its much warmer.. 20-30 deg c
<CrAc> !iwconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig
<CrAc> -.-
<engineer> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nuxil> _dennister, shoot
<engineer> ok, i'll keep that in mind
<_dennister> the only remotely-appropriate inittab to edit that i could find in my system was: /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab.pl
<_dennister> is that the one? i don't need to migrate as i'm already on hardy 8.04.1
<harpreet> no sound
<harpreet> no sound
<sparr> upgrade to kde4.1 complete...  time to restart X
<nuxil> _dennister, did you read that file in the docs ?
<nuxil> engineer, if you want to see the midnight sun you must take a trip up in north norway
<nuxil> daylight 24/7
<_dennister> nuxil: which file?
<_dennister> i read a lot :)
<nuxil>  /usr/share/doc/upstart the readme file in there
<nuxil> it tells you how to change default runlevel
<nuxil> its compressed though
<engineer> nuxil ok thanks for the tip
<_dennister> i guess i didn't, as i'd slocated for inittab, getting only 3 results...did look at one, but the only entry that had doc in its path was for mgetty...and i haven't even tried to configure that yet
<_dennister> but i will now...
<harpreet> sound card doesnt work
<richard> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<harpreet> sound card doesnt work
<nuxil> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<engineer> richard sudo aptitude install compiz-kde
<richard> thankyou again engineer
<_dennister> ok, rebooting to try out my created /etc/inittab file
<richard> !xgl
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<richard> is that old TNT card just too old for compiz?
<gkffjcs_> hey guys, how do I enable the creation of ntfs partitions in gparted?
<gkffjcs_> I know gparted is a gnome app, but I think I'm missing a library, this probabily would effect qtparted too if I had it installed.
<Pixeltime> Is there a way to use one resolution on one screen, and a different one on another, without spanning desktops
<_dennister> still no joy :(
<jryvoan> tasty chicken
<_dennister> well, i'm so frustrated i'm gonna take a break and watch a movie...later ppls
<jryvoan> I <3 ndiswrapper
<harpreet> i got no sound on newly installed /? any help
<Pixeltime> same problem here, and it worked just fine before the new install
<Pixeltime> I think 4.1 has more problems then rc1 had
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> no java applets work on the net for me now, wtf, how do i fix that?
<harpreet> Big_Buddha_Daddy: no swearin
<harpreet> Big_Buddha_Daddy: what would you like to accomplish
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> ok, i didnt know that was swearing, anyway, can anyone help?
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> i would like to be able to use web based java applets
<harpreet> Big_Buddha_Daddy: please do not act unkown (WTF) is swearing
<harpreet> Big_Buddha_Daddy: please refer by name
<harpreet> Big_Buddha_Daddy: what browser and what os
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> jeez dude, what power trip are you on? harpreet
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> what OS?
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> what channel am i in dude?
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> lmao
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> oops i swore again
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> uh oh
<harpreet> Big_Buddha_Daddy: is is kubuntu u running or ubuntu
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> ......
<Big_Buddha_Daddy> can you help with java applets harpreet?
<harpreet> Big_Buddha_Daddy: manners
<harpreet> Big_Buddha_Daddy: if u tell me problem
<andrboot> Hi; i installed kubuntu kde4.1 desktop on ubuntu, restarted using kde4 login and  desktop but i don't have suspend-hibination enabled
<andrboot> any ideas?
<andrboot> it is a laptop... things are/were working fine in ubuntu
<Pixeltime> 4.1 has LOTS of things missing
<Pixeltime> that might be one of them
<monolith> What is 4.1 missing?
<Pixeltime> umm, about half of the configuration options
<Pixeltime> for starters
<monolith> I've been useing the RC version for a few weeks and I haven't had any problems. I dunno though.
<andrboot> @ Pixeltime supposdly its not missing :p
<andrboot> and kde 4.1 has been released :p
<andrboot> i have done a bit of googling.. no one has complained about it.. supposdely it is there
<the-last> ciao a tutti!
<eca> ﻿﻿when im supposed to see grub loading during boot, i just see "grub" printed on my screen and it freezes, i cant get the comp to boot unless i use a live cd-then i boot from first hd. checked uuid in fstab. what else should i try?
<flaccid> !grubfix | eca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix
<flaccid> !fixgrub | eca
<ubottu> eca: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickolaus_> My ubuntu is not saving my changes. I reboot and it doesn't save when I changed my desktop to a cube.
<labud> hi room  i need help with a start up problem    When i go to boot into kubuntu it tells me that my /home/labud  is out of disk space.  How do I correct that problem if i cannot access my disk where i have /home directory
<andrboot> @ labud live cd
<labud> k  ty   andrboot
<flaccid> i have a question. does kde/kubuntu have any tools to download for example *.pdf links in a webpage. i guess i could use wget, but wondering if there is a gui way of doing it?
<Pixeltime> andrboot: Well, there is no power management in Ubuntu's 4.1, but there is in OpenSuse's
<Jucato> flaccid: kget
<andrboot> @ Pixeltime shit
<Pixeltime> although there is in Ubuntu's 3xx
<andrboot> something i need :|
<andrboot> hmm
<andrboot> gotta be adons
<andrboot> ill hunt
<Jucato> flaccid: with kget, you can use "List all links" and check the ones you want to download
<Pixeltime> there is also no way to set up multiple screens
<eca> ﻿﻿ty
<Pixeltime> or pretty much anything to do with a screen
<flaccid> thanks Jucato
 * flaccid goes to give it a try
<axiom> So, I just got KDE4 up
<axiom> Accedentally removed the plasma kicker widget
<axiom> How do I get it back?
<andrboot> Pixeltime gonna install proper kde4 mod's see what breaks
<Jucato> KDE 4 help in #kubuntu-kde4 please
<Pixeltime> naw, I will just install Gnome, or OpenSuse (for the 3rd time this week)
<gustin> then why are you here
<andrboot> Pixeltime still got gnome :P just avoiding OpenSuse lol
<andrboot> Jucato ty :)
<nickolaus_> My ubuntu is not saving my changes. I reboot and it doesn't save any changed settings. I solved the problem with xchat  sudo chown -R nickolaus:nickolaus ~/.xchat2/. Anyone know what the problem is?
<gustin> axiom: alt-f2
<gustin> axiom: then in the run box type kicker
<Pixeltime> I am here cause I wanted to give it a FAIR try with a wipe instal
<gustin> axiom: should work in either kde3 or 4, depending on the environment you do this from
<axiom> Thanks gustin, does't seem to work in KDE4.  I've switched channels
<buckethead> nickolaus_: At some point you ran it as root and it ganked your permissions.
<Jucato> gustin: there is no kicker in KDE 4
<buckethead> I've done that three or four times now, Takes about 15 mins to remember how to fix each time, haha.
<gustin> Jucato: ah youur right, ignore me axiom
<nickolaus_> buckethead is there a way to reset all of the permissions en mass rather than one by one?
<nickolaus_> because they all seem to be off.
<gustin> nickolaus_: sudo chmod youruser -R ~/
<gustin> nickolaus_: probably safe to use /home/username than ~/ in case you make a typo
<gustin> nickolaus_: recursive chmod on / is bad
<nuxil> nickolaus_, sudo chown -R nickolaus:nickolaus ~/ that will set both owner and group to you name.
<nuxil> damn it
<nuxil> to late
<aaron_> hello. I just installed mysql and phpmyadmin and I'm trying to log into it but it won't let me. I've tried my username, the username root with no password and the root password of the machine with no luck. Can anybody help?
<aaron_> crud, I just got it.
<aaron_> thanks anyway :-)
 * Pixeltime looks as 'someone else' already has a 4.1 Live CD
<raoni11> hi
<Aranel> I installed kdm-kde4 but It still starts kde3 kdm. I tried dpkg-reconfigure. How can I use kde4 kdm ?
<Jucato> Aranel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Jucato> then choose kdm-kde4 when you're asked
<Aranel> Jucato: tried both ot them.
<Aranel> Jucato: its kdm-kde4 but still starts kde3
<rikard__> I've got a tar.bz2 file here. Whats the command line to untar it? I've tried tar -xj (name) but its not working. The man is kinda confusing :/
<Pici> rikard__: tar xjvf file.tar.bz2
<Jucato> Aranel: ah... actually it doesn't matter whether you use kdm or kdm-kde4... to start a KDE 4 session you have to choose "KDE 4" from the session menu in the login screen
<rikard__> Thanks Pici. I'll look up the tags to learn :)
<Aranel> Jucato: I know but KDM4 is newer/better/good looking than kdm3 :)
<rikard__> thanks. I get it now :)
<Jucato> Aranel: so use kdm-kde4. but you still need to choose KDE 4 from the session menu
<Jucato> rikard__: x = extract, j = bzip (z is for gzip), v = verbose, f = "a file name needs to be given" :)
<Aranel> Jucato: I'm trying to use it :) But It starts KDM3.
<Aranel> Jucato: And I cant change it :/
<Jucato> Aranel: I'm confused, you said <Aranel> Jucato: its kdm-kde4 but still starts kde3
<Jucato> "kdm" is different from "kde"
<Aranel> Jucato: sorry my fault :) I switched to kdm-kde4 but It still starts kdm-kde3 .
<Jucato> Aranel: hm. ok.. you might want to ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Aranel> Jucato: ok :)
<Jucato> Aranel: I'm presuming you restarted X when you reconfigured to use kdm-kde4
<Aranel> Jucato: sure.
<Aranel> Jucato: here's my /etc/X11/default-display-manager: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdm
<ninja_> can any of u guys help me here
<ninja_> got a problem
<Jucato> !anyone | ninja_
<ubottu> ninja_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<harpreet> niha say ur problem
<harpreet> ninja_: say ur problem
<ninja_> i cannot surf the web
<harpreet> y
<ninja_> as u can see i am in irc so my net works
<ninja_> but when i go to google or any other website
<Jucato> harpreet: can you please type in "real" words?
<ninja_> says cannot load
<harpreet> Jucato: i respect that
<ninja_> An error occurred while loading http://google.com:
<ninja_> Could not connect to host http://google.com/.
<harpreet> ninja_: check your firewall and proxy settings
<ninja_> dont know how to :(
<harpreet> ninja_: what brower you using?
<harpreet> browser*
<ninja_> konqueror
<nuxil> ninja to check you firewall rules sudo iptables -L -n v and paste the ouput on pastebin,com
<nuxil> -L -n -v
<nuxil> ninja_,  ping google.com -c 10 and tell us if you get all 100% packet loss
<Dr_willis> google.com is having issues here.
<nuxil> not me
<Dr_willis> Not sure whats going on.. been having issues all day with it - or so the wife says
<nuxil> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss
<Dr_willis> workes here for a few min.. then not for a few min.
<nuxil> Dr_willis, wifi has some packet losess usaly.. is your not 2 feet away from the router
<nuxil> *if .
<Dr_willis> wired
<Dr_willis> and its affecting all 3 machines
<nuxil> oh. that dosent sound norml
<nuxil> Dr_willis, other sites aswell?
<Dr_willis> weirder... firefox --> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at google.com
<Dr_willis> but it can ping google. and yes other web sites work
<Dr_willis> DNS server curruption perhaps?
<nuxil> dns problems
<Dr_willis> youtube has issues also
<nuxil> try with ip
<nuxil> 64.233.187.99
<Dr_willis> that workd
<nuxil> :) then it is dns problems
<nuxil> Dr_willis, have you tryied to ass opendns instead of your dns you get from your isp ?
<nuxil> *ass --> add
<nuxil> 'sorry about that
<Dr_willis> It seems to be working right now..
<bdizzle> okay, I don't mind having system sounds, but when a sound plays for every window or program that I open, it gets really annoying
<bdizzle> which sound is it that plays when a window or program opens so I can turn it off?
<BluesKaj> system settings/notifications/turn off all sounds
<BluesKaj> hate those silly sounds
<bdizzle> ah, thank you
<bdizzle> I don't mind it when something critical happens, but then, usually I can tell if my system decided to barf at me
<bdizzle> but just for opening a program got a bit dumb
<Jucato> bdizzle: you can choose from the list which to disable
<bdizzle> yeah, I saw
<bdizzle> sounds off worked well too =P
<Jucato> bdizzle: don't be too quick to dismiss it. it's useful when a window (such as a dialog box) gets opened on another desktop or behind other windows so that you don't visually notice that a new window appeared
<BluesKaj> yeah bdizzle , turning off all sounds is just my choice
<bdizzle> eh, I usually don't use the multiple desktops
<bdizzle> its a nice feature to mess around with, but never got into working it right
<bdizzle> oh, speaking of
<bdizzle> how do I set up the cube, that did get me working to multiple desktops before I had to reformat
<poon> I was wondering what the default SMTP username/password is for ubuntu server edition? I'm needing to plug these details in my website.
<poon> i know this isn't the right channel, but no one else seems to know.
<poon> >:|
<bdizzle> hmm, I need to check to see if I have compiz-fusion on here, its strange
<BluesKaj> default username and password for an OS is the same as the login , is it not ?
<BluesKaj> nodding off a bit early tonight, but when you're outta gas, that's it ...night all
<^Gemini^> oi
<bdizzle> has anyone checked out KDE 4.1 yet?
<Jucato> bdizzle: #kubuntu-kde4 people definitely have
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> did not know such channel existed
<pipegeek> Howdy, folks!
<pipegeek> Out of curiosity, does the "kde4 remix" hardy livecd include the released kde 4.1, or an older version?
<bpcomp> hello all
<Maaarcio> oi
<bpcomp> I've got a question about firefor spefic to kubuntu
<pipegeek> never mind, I think I have my answer... that was certainly wishful thinking on my part ;)
<bpcomp> forfox*
<bpcomp> lol
<bpcomp> I can't type
<pipegeek> haha
<pipegeek> *state your question*
<bpcomp> anyway I have an install of kubuntu 8.04 which I upgraded firefox to version 3
<bpcomp> my problem is that firefox doesn't seem to have proper permissions in it's installed location somehow
<pipegeek> how do you mean?
<bpcomp> if I run firefox as a normal user
<pipegeek> yeah?
<bpcomp> no bookmarks are retained
<bpcomp> if I go to a new page I can't go back
<bpcomp> it doesn't remember where I've been
<bpcomp> so I'm guessing some setting file isn't getting the permissions it needs
<pipegeek> Well, if you ran it as root once using sudo, it may be that the permissions are all wonky inside ~/.mozilla
<bpcomp> if I run firefox as root everything works fine
<pipegeek> Yeah, don't do that ;)
 * Hola Ola
<bpcomp> isn't that dangerous touhg
<pipegeek> so, open up a terminal, and do the following
<pipegeek> bpcomp: yeah, it's dangerous to run firefox as root.
<pipegeek> or any browser
<bpcomp> :-)
<pipegeek> bpcomp: but do the following: "sudo chown -R <me>:<me> ~/.mozilla"
<pipegeek> where <me> is your username
<bpcomp> kk
<pipegeek> (and, probably your default group)
<pipegeek> (hence the two instances of 'me')
<pipegeek> make sure firefox isn't running while you're doing this.  If it was, quit it and do it again ;)
<bpcomp> lol
<bpcomp> ok now to test
<bpcomp> yay
<bpcomp> that worked
<pipegeek> awesome ^_^
<bpcomp> so I understand what you did to fix it
<bpcomp> but not why it broke in the first place
<bpcomp> oh well
<pipegeek> So, .... did you ever run firefox as root?
<pipegeek> even once?
<pipegeek> it sounds like you did
<bpcomp> probably
<bpcomp> when I couldn't get it to work on the user account
<pipegeek> well, it's something you'd have to do explicitly.... I mean, did the problem exist before you ran it as root for the first time?
<bpcomp> yes
<bpcomp> as soon as it was installed it never ran properly
<pipegeek> very odd.  I mean
<bpcomp> yep
<bpcomp> and not being a guru it threw me for a llop
<bpcomp> loop*
<pipegeek> I can go the cop-out way and say that using the same profile directory for two different major versions of firefox has had a history of resulting in bizarre behavior
<bpcomp> thank you very much for the help
<pipegeek> and if I'm making that upgrade and problems occur, I often create a new 'preofile' for use with the new version, and copy my bookmarks over
<pipegeek> but that's not a real answer
<pipegeek> no prob
<bpcomp> well the default install had ff2 and I upgraded to 3
<pipegeek> yep
<bpcomp> *shrugs*
<pipegeek> Hmm.  How did you do the upgrade?
<bpcomp> adept manager
<pipegeek> heh, let it go, pipegeek, let it go
<pipegeek> yeah, that doesn't make sense
 * pipegeek shrugs
<bpcomp> I'm just lucky that way sometimes
<pipegeek> haha
<bpcomp> today I had to trace down a bad port on a symantec gateway
<bpcomp> just lucky
<histo> sounds like fun
<miturburu> Hi anyone here using kubuntu 4.1?
<miturburu> I can't connect to any account with kopete, nor browse with konqueror
<miturburu> konqueror says: Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<miturburu> and kopete dosn't thow any error but it can't connect either to jabber (gtalk) nor msn
<miturburu> anyone has a clue what's going on?
<bdizzle> is it possible to get widgets / plasmoids in KDE 3.5?
<Jucato> bdizzle: asking in a different channel won't change the facts
<bdizzle> lol
 * bdizzle checks the other channel
<miturburu> :(
<miturburu> launching kopete from konsole doesn't throw any error and I can't find any related info in google
<miturburu> I would _really_ thank some help
<bpcomp> I'll see if I can find anything for you miturburu
<Jucato> miturburu: you can ask in #kubuntu-kde4 too
<bman___> Hi, I installed the KDM theme manager. But whatever theme I choose, it still stays the default 'Welcome to Kubuntu at ..' login screen
<miturburu> Jucato: I'll try thanks
 * miturburu should read the topics before ask
<leba__> If I intend to use more then one os in my machine would it be interesting to have a small primary partition to boot ?
<bpcomp> miturburu: one thing I found on google suggested rebuilding kdelibs
<leba__> Is there any cool online reference which someone could recommend me please ?
<miturburu> bpcomp: I'll rather uninstall kde before rebuilding kdelibs, but thanks anyway
<bpcomp> :-)
<miturburu> :)
<jose> Hello Does anyone knows how to use rapidshare manager on ubuntu :) ?
<bdizzle> how do we change the logon screen?
<nuxil> leba__, what are you talking about
<mr---t-> !pastbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<mr---t-> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bman___> Can anyone help me figure out why I cant change login themes?
<mr---t-> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32024/
<Jucato> bman___: because I think kdmtheme is broken because of some changes that Debian/Kubuntu did to kdm configs... that's as far as I know
<bman___> Its just broken?
<bman___> nice
<Jucato> well "broken" in the sense that "it doesn't work well on Debian-systems"
<Jucato> afaik
<Jucato> I thought it was fixed though
<Jucato> btw, how are you testing that it's not working
<bman___> I change the theme. Then logout and choose restart X server. And ive tried restarting
<Jucato> hm.. ok...
<nuxil> whats the commans for apt to fetch missing deps ? apt-get install --fix-missing ?
<nuxil> *command
<MurielGodoi> nuxil:
<MurielGodoi> check is a diagnostic tool; it updates the package cache and checks for broken
<MurielGodoi>            dependencies.
 * MurielGodoi apologises for multiples lines
<bpcomp> man apt-get
<jose> anyone knows how to install the last drivers from nvidia ?
<jose> im nre
<jose> new
<nuxil> MurielGodoi, thanks for the tip
<nuxil> MurielGodoi, but it didnt do much.. it tells me to fore the installation.. which i do not like
<nuxil> *force
<dutch> hey all. i just instaleld kubuntu, and my sound isnt working one bit. can anyone help me to troubleshoot that? ive gone through several basci checks to no avail
<nuxil> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<B__> Hey: I just downloaded the Kubuntu v.8.04 .iso to my Dose XP system via Firefox, but the .iso doesn't seem to save anywhere. I've tried saving onto the Desktop and into My Documents. There seems to be a change in the amount of HDD space, too, indicating that it's there, but even searching and showing hidden files hasn't turned anything up.
<nuxil> most of the time i love apt.. but to day i hate it
<MurielGodoi> nuxil: did you install some packages out of the box?
<JairunCaloth> yar
<B__> If anyone has any idea what's happened I'd love to hear suggestions. It's also not saving as a temp file waiting to be written to a CD.
<bdizzle> B_, did it download completely?
<B__> Firefox says so.
<B__> I've tried twice.
<B__> And there's been a 1.4GB drop in hard drive space.
<B__> Free space, sorrt.
<B__> sorry*
<JairunCaloth> so just wondering if I'm retarted, or if the plasma workspace addon instaler thingy in kde 4.1 is broken
<mr---t-> retarded
<nuxil> MurielGodoi nop.. i dl kde4.1 and things gotten srewed up with apt..
 * nuxil knew he should not have dl kde4.1
<mr---t-> just correcting your spelling
<JairunCaloth> eh, never claimed to be able to spell
<nuxil> hey.. im the king of the typos.
<JairunCaloth> so is it working for anyone else?
<Bryan> I'm sorry to pester, but does anyone else have any idea?
<mr---t-> plasma doesn't work for me
<dutch> okay so sound is actually working when KDE makes sounds, but when i open up Kaffeine for example, movies are silent, no sound at all.
<Bryan> ideas, typo.
<JairunCaloth> missing some codec maybe dutch?
<MurielGodoi> JairunCaloth: I can select and download new plasmoids, but they are not showed in plasmoids list
<dutch> possibly. what packages should i install for most video/audio codecs in KDE?
<dutch> (im mostly a gnome guy)
<nuxil> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JairunCaloth> I imagine the codecs would be the same
<nuxil> dutch, also check the soundsystem you are using
<Independente> Ola
<JairunCaloth> yar, the apps might not be useing the correct one
<dutch> nuxil: how do i do that? im using KDE 4.1
<nuxil> ask in #kde4 ?
<JairunCaloth> does kde use arts by default?
<nuxil> i mean #kubuntu-kde4 |
<needhelp> i'm copying a bunch of files into serveral harddisks, eg /dev/hda1 /dev/hda2 on /mnt/1, /mnt/2 .. when 1 gets fill up, how do i know from which files to copy to 2? so that there are no duplicates
<jose> Hi Can anyone help me out please ?
<ubunturos> !ask | jose
<ubottu> jose: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jose> I tried to install KDE too and I get an error
<jose> everytime I try to switch user I get an error
<jose> It says
<jose> GDM ( GNOME Display Manager ) is not running.
<jose> You might be using a different display manager, such as KDM (KDE Display Manager), CDE login (dtlogin), or xdm. if you wish to use this feature, then your system will need to be configured to use GDM instead.
<ubunturos> jose: which version of KDE?
<jose> I was following some tutorial
<jose> I can't tell you because I just copied and paste the command line >.<
<ubunturos> jose: ok, but which version of KDE are you running?
<ubunturos> jose: oh
<jose> I need to restart to see
<jose> right now nothing works
<ubunturos> jose: so you have no GUI?
<jose> no
<jose> nothing works
<jose> only this window
<ubunturos> jose: which window?
<jose> this one
<jose> irc
<ubunturos> jose: oh
<jose> nothing else opens
<ubunturos> jose: looks like your window manager crashed
<jose> yes
<jose> should I restart manually?
<ubunturos> jose: try doing that
<jose> then log in with GNOME first?
<ubunturos> may be
<needhelp> xqs me, is hardy = version 4.1?
<MurielGodoi> Anyone has an idea about how to get shortcuts working on kde4.1?
<level1> hi, how do I find a slightly old version of a package in ubuntu?
<mhz128> aloha!
<binskipy2u> hey guys, with all the tutorials to install kde 4.1 now, after a default install of kubuntu 8.04.1, it should be easy to install 4.1
<binskipy2u> and have a choice in the sessions
<nuxil> hehe
<nuxil> dont bet on it.
<binskipy2u> just a matter of adding  a repo or 2 and apt-get install kde4-core or kde4-desktop
<binskipy2u> ?
<nuxil> took me 2.5 houers of messing around to get it installed.. if you do exactly like the link in the topic says .. and you get no errors,, your lucky
<binskipy2u> well i have it now , but i started with ubuntu
<binskipy2u> just wanted to reinstall kubuntu itself
<binskipy2u> and then 4.1
<binskipy2u> dont need all the "gnomish" stuff
<nuxil> binskipy2u, i reccomend uninstalling kde4.0 if you got that installed
<nuxil> yes
<binskipy2u> no i wont be having 4.0
<nuxil> binskipy2u, just give it a try.. but its still pretty buggy,, IMO
<binskipy2u> install kubuntu 3.5.9(8.04.1), do a buncha system tweaks, updates etc.. then reboot, install kde4.1
<binskipy2u> then hopefully ill have kde3, kde4 in choices in sessions
<nuxil> jup..
<nuxil> but why do u need to reinstall kubuntu ?
<binskipy2u> just to have it clean
<binskipy2u> already backed up all that was important
<bdizzle> is there a way in Adept Manager to just list the installed packages?
<binskipy2u> never liked adept, i usuallly install synaptic
<binskipy2u> dont like the interface
<nuxil> bdizzle, yes
<bdizzle> how?
<nuxil> you see checkboxes like .. installed.. upgrade etc etc on the top
<bdizzle> I'm trying to install kubuntu on my desktop (currently on my laptop) and trying to make the packages the same, since I have it stable
<bdizzle> ...
<bdizzle> *facepalm*
<bdizzle> thanks
<bdizzle> okay, the other question
<bdizzle> from command line, how do I connect to a network, since for some reason, wicd isn't working right
<bdizzle> a wireless network
<nuxil> well·. wep or wap ?
<bdizzle> wep
<nuxil> simple
<bdizzle> I know the essid and the passphrase, just need to detect it and find the commands to establish contact
<nuxil> something like iwconfig ethX key AA:SS:AA:DD essid NETWORK
<nuxil> look in man iwconfig
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> let me try that
<bdizzle> it says "error for wireless request "Set Encode" {8B2A}  : invalid argument "passphrase"
<bdizzle> I tried entering the passphrase again in quotations and didn't get it
<nuxil> bdizzle, if your key is test you must use key s:password
<nuxil> *test -> text
<bdizzle> wait, so then iwconfig wlan0 key s:passphrase essid NETWORK ?
<nuxil> yea.
<nuxil> + sudo
<bdizzle> okay, how do I check to see if it is connected?
<bdizzle> just ping google or something?
<nuxil> yep
<nuxil> or your router
<nuxil> you might need to add a gateway
<artur_> Hi. When the KDE starts, programs like KMix and Klipper are initialized too. I'd like that another program/script (made by me) was initialized too. Is there some file where i can write the program path which i want to be executed?
<bdizzle> okay, its not loading. Ugh
<nuxil> bdizzle, gateway?
<bdizzle> not a clue
<nuxil> bdizzle, type this .. route -b
<nuxil> route -n
<nuxil> nor b
<bdizzle> destination is filled in, Gateway is showing 0.0.0.0
<nuxil> is that all?
<nuxil> ok heres an exaple on howto add a gw
<bdizzle> um, GenMask is showing 255.255.0.0, Flags is U, Metric is 0, Ref is 0, Use is 0, and Iface is wlan0
<nuxil> route add default netmask 0.0.0.0 gw IPOFROUTER
<nuxil> +
<bdizzle> wait, if I remember, people have had problems in the past with the Linksys WUSB54G wireless adapter
<nuxil> route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev wlan0
<nuxil> replace thouse vaues with you ip's
<bdizzle> it claims unknown host on IPOFROUTER
<nuxil> thats the address of your router
<nuxil> you must spesify like.. 192.168.100.1
<bdizzle> oh
<bdizzle> ie, the destination?
<nuxil> but your routers ip
<bdizzle> not sure what that is, but I'm gonna guess based on what it says here
<nuxil> bdizzle, why dont you use knetworkmanager ?
<bdizzle> I uninstalled it because I liked wicd better
<nuxil> but knetworkmanager work..
<bdizzle> I never did understand knetworkmanager. Took me hours until I found wicd and got it working within a minute
<bdizzle> and without some form of working internet, I can't get it to install
<SitUbuntuSit> artur, did anyone help you yet?
<bdizzle> okay, crazy idea. If I can find a network cable, can I connect my laptop with working wireless to the desktop and get the wireless through that?
<nuxil> yes with ad hook
<nuxil> but i see no point
<bdizzle> I think a lot of the dependencies are missing somehow
<bdizzle> because I remember using a flashdrive to get the necessary dependencies over to install wicd. Its possible that I may have missed a few of the recommended ones
<nuxil> bdizzle, look at you desktop.. type route -n and it should tell you the gw
<nuxil> the gw is the routers ip
<bdizzle> kk
<nuxil> you then add that gw on your lappy
<bdizzle> how?
<nuxil> with the 2 commands i gave you..
<bdizzle> using the method we did earlier?
<nuxil> route add
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> where IPOFROUTER is?
<nuxil> bdizzle, but this is not recomended.. bc you need to type in thouse 2 commands on each bootup
<bdizzle> ouch
<bdizzle> okay
<nuxil> so i reccomend you get knetworkmanager.
<bdizzle> grr, I'll have to wait until I can get a wired connection to my desktop and install from there
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle> luckily I don't have anything on here yet, so a reformat won't hurt any
<nuxil> bdizzle, so what happend after you run iwconfig bla bla bla
<nuxil> did you run sudo  dhclient wlan0 ?
<bdizzle> nada
<nuxil> try
<bdizzle> I'm not entirely sure what I'm doing, but since I've had problems with this install of Kubuntu, I'm probably just going to reformat and retry
<bdizzle> alright, hold on
<bdizzle> its doing DHCPREQUESTs
<bdizzle> now a DHCPDISCOVER
<nuxil> no offer ?
<bdizzle> no, none
<nuxil> is your key a hex number or text ?
<artur_> Hi folks. When the KDE starts, programs like KMix and Klipper are initialized too. I'd like that another program/script (made by me) was initialized too. Is there some file where i can write the program path which i want to be executed?
<sjovani> hi all
<nuxil> bdizzle,  if the key is wrong you get no offer
<sjovani> artur_: what version of Kde?
<bdizzle> fun
<nuxil> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<sjovani> why kmail-kde4 from launchpad has not locales??
<artur_> sjovani : i use the kubuntu 8.04, but not with the kde4. Is it enough? If not, how could i find out the kde version?
<nuxil> kwin --version
<artur_> nuxil: thanks
<nuxil> np ;)
<artur_> so:
<artur_> Qt: 3.3.8b
<artur_> KDE: 3.5.9
<artur_> KWin: 3.0
<sjovani> artur_: you have /home/user/.kde/Autostart folder
<sjovani> you must put in there desktop files or script, make them executables
<artur_> sjovani: ok! Inside directory /home/user/.kde/Autostart.  Thank u!!
<sjovani> artur_: ur welcome :P
<artur_> sjovani: here, this directory is empty, Is it ok?
<sjovani> artur_: yes
<artur_> ok!
<sjovani> artur_: remind to make executables scripts in there
<sjovani> artur_: chmod +x /home/user/.kde/Autostart/script.sh
<artur_> sjovani: and #!/bin/bash in the 1st line, right?
<sjovani> artur_: right
<artur_> sjovani: Ok! Thank u again buddy!
<sjovani> artur_: remind put an & after program
<sjovani> #!/bin/bash
<sjovani> amarok &
<sjovani> konversation &
<artur_> sjovani: Ok!
<nuxil> how do i force a redownload of a pack ?
<nuxil> with apt ofcource
<sjovani> nuxil: reinstall
<sjovani> not
<sjovani> rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/package.deb
<nuxil> are you sure it redownload the pak
<nuxil> ic.
<sjovani> nuxil: delete it first with rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/package.deb
<sjovani> and after apt-get install package (if it is already installed add --reinstall)
<nuxil> what about the -d  option ?
<sjovani> nuxil: only download package, but only if it is not downloaded
<nuxil> i think some of my pack are broken. and need to redownload and reinstall them
<sjovani> if you want download package but not install it, first delete it from apt cache archive, and after apt-get install -d
<sjovani> you have what error
<nuxil> error with kde4, its behaving strange,, and its complaining about missing library keys
<plovs> do the input actions work on 4.1? here they don't
<Jucato> plovs: known bug.
<Jucato> #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 help please
<plovs> Jucato: tnx,sorry
<Jucato> np
<sjovani> nuxil. do you have launchpad repository enabled?
<nuxil> what rep0?
<nuxil> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<nuxil> that one i got yes
<nuxil> i was hoping apt could overwrite files on new download,
<nuxil> why dosent apt support a simple thing as that
<Jucato> hm?
<nuxil> redownload of a pack and overwrite the exsisting one in the cache
<nuxil> without having to go manualy in and remove the pack
<Jucato> sure that apt doesnt support that? :)
<nuxil> tell me how to
<nuxil> i was looking at the -d option.
<Jucato> doesn't work
<Jucato> ?
<nuxil> but it doesnt do that
<nuxil> Jucato, if you know howto please tell me..
<Jucato> hm.. afaik there's an option but kinda forgot it now. not sure if --force-yes does it
<alexbobp> How can I vew the list of packages that were installed in an offline installation of ubuntu that I have mounted?
<jussi01> isnt there a ---force-download  or something similar?
<alexbobp> I keep seeing "dpkg --get-selections", but that only works for the currently running system.
<Jucato> nuxil: how about "sudo apt-get install --reintsall -d <package>?" or maybe "apt-get install -d --force-yes"?
<nuxil> "sudo apt-get install --reintsall -d <package>? no good.. trying next
<nuxil> nop
<nuxil> maybe aptitude has some option
<alex_> hello everyone
<alex_> how are you all
<alex_> who is on
<alex_> the irc
<nuxil> everyone
<nuxil> this is just silly
<alex_> allright nuxil
<alex_> how are you
<alex_> i'm totally chilling at my house
<alex_> hey don't you all leave at once
<alex_> ok
<nuxil> no im read man's
<vlt> Hello. What else than `umount` happens exactly when I click on "remove USB storage safely"? What makes the device recognise the cable is "disconnected"?
<fiendskull9> Good lord, is there any reason that knotify4 is hogging my CPU?
<Darkrift2> lol
<ere4si> what's the entry under knotify in   top
<fiendskull9> 16214 clayton   20   0  116m  36m  17m R   98  1.8  23:57.98 knotify4
<fiendskull9> It's just sucking the heck out of my cpu.
<ere4si> and the second entry is?
<fiendskull9>  5710 root      20   0  900m  64m 5524 S    8  3.2   6:44.06 Xorg
<ere4si> fiendskull9: you're logged in as root?
<nuxil> apt has not been my friend today
<Darkrift2> thats odd
<fiendskull9> ere4si: No, Xorg is just running as root i guess.
<Darkrift2> why is xorg root but knotify isnt
<fiendskull9> I just updated to 4.1, but just restarted X, didnt reboot.
<fiendskull9> Perhaps a reboot is fit?
<Darkrift2> might try it
<Darkrift2> cant hurt
<Darkrift2> well, could, but hopefully wont
<fiendskull9> Okay, copyin some files right now, will try when i get the chance.
<ere4si> or ask the folk in #kubuntu-kde4
 * nuxil dreams about patching apt
 * word hopes nuxil doesn't sleep walk/type
<nuxil> hehe,
<rudyerazo> hello
<rudyerazo> cual es el canal en español?
<jpds> !es | rudyerazo
<ubottu> rudyerazo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<marinhojeff> hi
<nuxil> hi
<marinhojeff> i am brazilian an yoy?
<marinhojeff> and you?
<nuxil> norwegian
<marinhojeff> cool
<nuxil> yea its cool up here :p
<marinhojeff> i know litle english, very basic
<nuxil> same here
<nuxil> im the king of typos
<marinhojeff> one good tradutor for linux????
<nuxil> you mean a guide ?
<nuxil> !gettingstarted
<ubottu> A great place to start your MOTU adventure is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<Brydenn> alright i need help configing my network stuff
<Brydenn> dunno how or where to begin
<marinhojeff> ??? one minute, please
<nuxil> !net
<nuxil> !wlan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Brydenn> i need the name server to be 4.2.2.1
<Brydenn> its a cable modem, not wireless
<nuxil> oh you again with that spesiaal modem
<Brydenn> hehe ya
<Brydenn> didnt end up having enough time last night
<Amenia> Bonjour
<marinhojeff> adm my programs,my hard disk down!!!!
<Brydenn> anyway, hi nuxil :)
<nuxil> how far did you come ?
<Brydenn> well i found some of the files you were talking about
<Brydenn> although couldnt edit them
<nuxil> hi 2 u too
<Brydenn> durring the initial instal
<Brydenn> i tried to "manually" config my stuff
<Brydenn> my network is on etho1
<Brydenn> and i told it my IP, etc
<Brydenn> but i'm not sure if i was supposed to do all that
<Brydenn> since my modem is kinda hacked an all heh
<nuxil> you can use dhclient ?
<Amenia> how canal is for Kubuntu French
<Amenia> ??
<nuxil> !FR
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Brydenn> i dont even know what that is to be honest nuxil :(
<Amenia> thx
<nuxil> Brydenn, if you open knetwork manager. go to manual config
<nuxil> press on your interface and confiure
<Brydenn> k, how do i open knetwork manager as admin/root?
<nuxil> you see automatic or manual
<sobersabre> hi I have a problem with kde4.
<sobersabre> the problem can be seen here: http://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenzj9.png
<nuxil> select automatic
<sobersabre> It's a laptop with external display.
<marinhojeff> translate for web translator live now
<sobersabre> for some reason the "active" area of the screen (1680x1050) is only 1024x768, the size of native display.
<sobersabre> applications' windows can be expanded to fill more than 1024x768,
<sobersabre> but there's also some problem with that: if I choose "maximize", I get a 1680x768 window.
<nuxil> on top you see several tabs.. there is one called Domain name server
<sobersabre> what a mess.
<nuxil> press add and add your dns
<Brydenn> ok nuxil.... but how do i open that in admin/root mode?
<Brydenn> cuz the version i'm running is the "remix one" with KDE4
<Brydenn> not sure if that makes a diff
<nuxil> press ALT F2 and type kdesu knetworkmanager
<nuxil> kde4?
<Brydenn> ya
<marinhojeff> i need ... meter o pé .... (in my language) bye
<nuxil> !br
<Brydenn> anyway... i'll try some of that stuff
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Brydenn> basically in windows... everything is set to "automatic" except for the DNS/name server... which is 4.2.2.1
<nuxil> do the same here
<marinhojeff> thank you nuxil, (translate= Valeu!)
<Brydenn> k
<Brydenn> thanks nuxi :)
<Brydenn> be back in a bit on linux hehe
<nuxil> :)
<Brydenn> nuxil, back
<Brydenn> bad news lol
<Brydenn> for the LIFE of me... i could NOT get inside the "configure manually..." section
<Brydenn> nothing would happen when i clicked on it
<Brydenn> and aparently my network is on eth0
<Brydenn> not eth1
<Brydenn> i keep getting the "comcast screen"
<Brydenn> need to change that damn name server
<Brydenn> any ideas?
<sir_george> hi folks, i have an ide-disk with more than 15 partitions, and with e.g. pata_sis, the partions appear as scsi-devices, so no more that 15 partitions. that's a real problem! anyone knows a workaround?
<sir_george> i'm not under kubuntu at the moment, but I seem to remember the change happened from kernel 2.6.20 to 2.6.24 (about that range)
<nuxil> Brydenn, you can put this is nameserver IP in resolv.conf
<nuxil> *is in
<_2> sir_george that every two or three years ubuntu decides to try to use scsi emulation again.  it seems that they forget from one release to the next why that doesn't work.
<nuxil> Brydenn, sudo name /etc/resolv.conf
<nuxil> *namo
<nuxil> err.. nano or pico
<nuxil> Brydenn, then you do sudo  dhclient eth0
<sir_george> _2: so, is there a kernel option that disables scsi-emulation? i haven't found one yet...
<Brydenn> ya cuz i tried "sudo kate /etc/resolv.con" and it just got pissed at me
<Brydenn> lol
<Brydenn> said like wrong command or something
<nuxil> kdesu
<_2> sir_george i don't off hand know the specifics but you should be able to find on the web how to disable "scsi emulation"   it may require tinkering with your initramfs.img cause i think that's where it's initiated
<nuxil> Brydenn, with kdeapps you use kdesu on concole app you use sudo
<Brydenn> nuxil, one other question... if i edit resolv.conf will it STAY edited. or will it change every reboot?
<nuxil> it should
<Brydenn> ok
<Brydenn> i'll give it another rip :)
<Brydenn> brb man, thanks
<_2> sir_george you can also ask in #ubuntu   (that is a system issue and not a DE issue)
<nuxil> after you edit it. run sudo dhclient eth0
<sir_george> _2: you might be right, perhaps the ata-modules aren't put into the initrd
<sir_george> _2: good tip, thanks very much!
<nuxil> _2,
<_2> sir_george welcome
<_2> nuxil
<nuxil> == agent bob ?
<_2> yeah
<nuxil> :) as i tought
<nuxil> u still owe me a scan :p
<_2> oh i'm still playing with your ip. (refining and fine tuning my skills)      i did find one other thing there.   printer!
<_2> seems your printer Lexmark Optra T612 Printer is listening.   not likely an issue
<nuxil> hmm i got a hp printer
<nuxil> hp photosmart 8050
<_2> interesting.  i got that info from your ip.    says ibm lexmark
<nuxil> strange.
<_2> nuxil no Optra T612 anywhere there ?
<_2> on a windows box even ?
<nuxil> nop
<nuxil> only hp
<_2> curiouser and curiouser
<_2> so i'm picking up a false positive with an idtag
<nuxil> well im my case its good :)
<_2> yes no soubt
<_2> doubt
<bryan_> #ubuntu-fr
<_2> nuxil dcc ?
<_2> there ya gol
<_2> go.
<_2> nuxil i hope that can at the least set your mind at ease, or at most help you to find and fix any security holes you may have.     welcome.    p.s.  i'll send you a copy of the script i used for that if you want it.
<nuxil> _2, thanks for the scan.. yes i would like to take a look at the script
<_2> oh  and no it doesn't take hours to run it.   it only took me a long time to fine tune it so that it didn't take long to run.       i've hit your ip about 10 times sense yesterday when we talked.   but i'm done with it now.
<nuxil> ok..
<_2> dcc
<nuxil> yea
<nuxil> _2, simple effective script :)
<_2> nuxil teach me what i missed       admitedly i'm green as a goard in networking things.
 * _2 learned everything he knows about networking from Jucato 
<nuxil> just one thing in the script you should check if theres a $1 if not exit
<_2> nuxil i could have made it much more robust yes.   it wasn't intended to be a public project though
<joanna> Hey, I m now sitting since a week infront of my computer and use to make compiz go. But I do something real wrong. The hole configuration dont go, no cubu, no wobby window...
<joanna> did I must take a other programm off?
<joanna> Please, can somebody help me? ;-)
<nuxil> err-
<_2> i don't know what happened there.  did you adjust your irc client incorrectly ?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<nuxil> wrong button
<joanna> what is an irc client? I m total new on linux.
<_2> joanna not you.   sorry.
<joanna> oh, ok! Sorry!
<ActionParsnip> joanna: irc client iss what you are lookin at now
<_2> joanna  but    and irc client is the window you are reading this in.
<_2> nuxil you still there ?
<_2> brb
<_2> nuxil ?
<_2> nuxil will be back after the shock wares off....
<_2> nuxil   i'm not sure what caused this.   "-:- DCC Priveleged port attempt [925]"  your end or mine.  but that's what hung your box.     if it was my send that caused, sorry.  ;/
<Brydenn> <sigh>
<Brydenn> this is really pissing me off
<ActionParsnip> yeah
<Brydenn> i still cant get online
<_2> ok i'm ready to tackle a question now.
<Brydenn> ok _2, maybe you can help me
<gnumm> when i will upgrade from hardy to intrepid, can i kepp  /home?
<Brydenn> i'm dying here lol
<flaccid> gnumm: yep
<ActionParsnip> Brydenn: sup?
<Brydenn> i have a hacked modem and need to use a PUBLIC DNS server ... 4.2.2.1
<_2> gnumm it's required
<gnumm> flaccid: sure, because i use kde3 and intrepid comes with kde4
<Brydenn> and i added the lin "supersede domain-name-servers 4.2.2.1, 4.2.2.2" in and nothing
<Brydenn> resolv.conf still shows comcasts DNS servers and NOT the public ones i want
<soulchild> Hi all, does anyone use kwin compositing effects (KDE4.1) and have an intel card using the "intel" driver ?
<soulchild> I am looking for the xorg.conf options to set because all I get is a white screen, if I activate Effects.
<_2> gnumm no. because you are upgrading and not reinstalling
<_2> Brydenn do you want a hack or the official way ?
<Brydenn> whatever works and sticks :)
<flaccid> Brydenn: as i said yesterday. dhclient must not be running and the iface not dynamically configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<Brydenn> k flaccid, i'm a bit to new to even know what that means in n00b terms
<Brydenn> :( sorry
<_2> Brydenn you can edit the /etc/resolv.conf manually   put in what you want,  and then nail it's feet to the floor with    chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<_2> do that and it wont change.
<_2>                         ^  hack #1
<Brydenn> so thats all i have to type into the Konsole after editing it?
<flaccid> Brydenn: any reason why you simply not use right click knetworkmanager | manual configuration ?
<_2> yes.   well with root privledges of course
<Brydenn> flaccid: yes, the damn thing wont work
<Brydenn> no matter how many times i click on it, NOTHING happens :(
<Brydenn> i have no idea why
<flaccid> _2: won't stay there for long if dhclient is running and/or /etc/network/interfaces is set to dhcp for the iface
<_2> flaccid it will stay there untill you reformat it
<gnumm> _2: ah i didn't know that
<flaccid> not if dhclient does a renew and gets new dns servers from the dhcp server
<flaccid> and what does reformat it mean?
<gnumm> _2: so upgrading hardy kde3 -> intrepid kde4 should work
<gnumm> when i keep /home
<flaccid> Brydenn: then use network settings in system settings
<_2> flaccid reguardless  of what runs short of chattr
<_2> flaccid please take note to what was said.
<Brydenn> flaccid, how?
<_2> Brydenn do you want to try that or not ?
<_2> cause if not.  i'll back out and leave that one alone.
<Brydenn> _2 i'm gonna try your way of course
<Brydenn> but the more info i have the better
<flaccid> _2: i don't understand. if dhclient is running in daemon mode and does a renew, /etc/resolv.conf will be updated with new dns servers if given by the dhcp server
<Brydenn> cuz i have to keep rebooting between BOTH os's :(
<_2> cool  no worries Brydenn
<flaccid> _2: so what are you going on about?
<_2> flaccid if the file is +i nothing can change it
<_2> nothing
<_2> sudo rm -f     nothing
<flaccid> _2: oh. setting the immutable flag on /etc/resolv.conf is a totally bad practice dude
<Brydenn> lol
<flaccid> _2: see man /etc/network/interfaces
<Brydenn> he said it was a "hack"
<flaccid> no need to do a hack
<pierre_> hi- How can I connet to the internet using a modem (I'm forced) - any help ?
<_2> i said it was a hack.      hardly matters if it gets the job done.
<Brydenn> eh, there's obviously more than one right answer here guys
<_2> i also said it will work.     and it will.
<Brydenn> ok buut flaccid, i have an issue i would like clarified
<flaccid> its bad advice
<Brydenn> that Knetworkmanager crap
<flaccid> Brydenn: if for some reason you cannot find network settings in system settings, run kdesudo kcmshell 'kcm_knetworkconfmodule'
<Brydenn> when i go and try and click on "configure manually" NOTHING happens
<_2> so is   man /etc/network/interfaces     less /etc/network/interfaces    would be better
<flaccid> Brydenn: this is why i have suggested 2 alternative ways to get to the same gui
<flaccid> _2: sorry i mean man interfaces
<Brydenn> alright flaccid, thanks
<flaccid> np
<Brydenn> i still dont understand why it wont open when i click on it though
<Brydenn> thought this stuff was supposed to work lol
<flaccid> Brydenn: you can submit a bug if you would like
<_2> "just works"   is the most enfuriating thing known to man when it doesn't work
<Brydenn> haha ya
<flaccid> Brydenn: i'll wait to see your result Brydenn
<_2> that's why i'm 100%  against   "just works"   mentality/practice/theory
<flaccid> im against that too
<Brydenn> flaccid: kdesudo kcmshell 'kcm_knetworkconfmodule' <==== do i need the ' ' things
<flaccid> Brydenn: i believe so
<Brydenn> ok thanks
<flaccid> but probably not
<_2> the more automatic a thing is uspposed to be the harder it is to get it to work.
<Brydenn> i'll try both ways i guess
<_2> susposed
<flaccid> not necessarily
<_2> that's a generalization    there are always exceptions
<flaccid> exactly
<_2> but you can't deny the basis of the statement.
<flaccid> i never did
<flaccid> generalisations just suck
<_2> live is not long enough for all the details
<_2> one has to generalize
<flaccid> meh
 * _2 wonders about /join #philosophy
<flaccid> im here to support kubuntu not talk crap :)
<_2> so where were you when i couldn't find an answer to why  cat /proc/cmdline   said   root=431
<flaccid> how would i know
<_2> sorry sais  root=342
<tikbalang> hello.
<_2> where on earth (or in cybor space) would it get 342 from ???
<_2> tikbalang
<besitzer__> hallo
<_2> it's not in my lilo.conf   and wasn't entered on the commandline at boot time .....
<facker>  i just downloaded mummy tomb of the dragon  movie by torrent. its says 'content blocked. the movie can be viewd by go media player'   and the go media player is not free. any other options i have?
<flaccid> facker: stop downloading pirated movies?
<_2> that's one option.
<facker> and the second optiooon?
<nuxil> i bye the movie
<_2> cat movie > /boot/vmlinuz*   is another
<nuxil> *i -> you
<besitzer__> hello soor wat is
<nuxil> flaccid, piracy in not supported in here.
<_2> !de | besitzer
<ubottu> besitzer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pierre_> kppp is saying -- Modem is busy !!! when trying to connect via a modem. Any idea ?
<nuxil> that was for facker
<tikbalang> is it necessary to upgrade to 8.04.1?
<flaccid> nuxil: why did you say that?
<flaccid> yeah
<nuxil> flaccid, it was not for you..
<tikbalang> what's wrong with 8.04?
<_2> tikbalang no.   i'm still using 6.6
<_2> necessary is a relative term   when it comes to computers.     one should alwasy ask   "necessary for what, or to accomplish what end"
<_2> alwasy   hehe
<flaccid> tikbalang: its not necessary, no.
<_2> nuxil where's my report ?    i want to see it.
<tikbalang> thanks. what was the critical changes in 8.04.1?
<facker>  i just downloaded mummy tomb of the dragon  movie by torrent. its says 'content blocked. the movie can be viewd by go media player'   and the go media player is not free. any other options i have?
<flaccid> facker: stop.
<_2> facker we are not going to help you with warez
<_2> facker it breaks both freenode and ubuntu policy for you to even ask.
<_2> !CoC | facker
<ubottu> facker: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<_2> !freenode | facker
<ubottu> facker: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<facker> k
<nuxil> _2 its working.
<nuxil> still scanning
<_2> facker   download all the warez you want; and, do what you will with it.   but don't ask anyone to help you with it ...     we can't support it.    not even our choice, but if it were, most of still wouldn't.
<tikbalang> thanks everyone.
<bendie> Hi, there seems to be a problem with the PyQt4 package: import PyQt4.pyqtconfig doesn't work "ImportError: No module named pyqtconfig". According to the PyQt4 docs, it should be there.
<Agent_bob> bendie ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob> could i get a return on   cat /proc/cmdline   please
<Agent_bob> anyone ?
<flaccid> Agent_bob: i get root=UUID=b499d373-6a7f-44f2-b99f-0f647db137b5 ro
<Agent_bob> k  thanks.
<flaccid> np
<Agent_bob> i have the thing booting again   but i had to list  root=  three different ways for the kernel to ever get it to stick.   seems that what ever is messing with that only eliminates two root listhings and not the third
<Genizon> allo all
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Bauldrick> if I download a .rar, zip file to desktop, click show desktop and then unrar/zip the file it brings up all my webpages and everything again. This really annoys me!!
<flaccid> Bauldrick: #kde might be able to advise if you can do anything about that
<nazgjunk> hey! I've got a newsticker scrolling across one of my panels, and whenever I click a link on it it's launched in Firefox - so far, so good - and Firefox is pulled to the current desktop
<Bauldrick> flaccid: ta, i'll try there
<nazgjunk> any way I can instead switch to the right desktop?
<flaccid> nazgjunk: wrong channel
<nazgjunk> Barely, since it's not too busy here and I can safely assume the majority of the channel to use KDE
<nazgjunk> but fine with me
<Harls_Aussie> hi.. i have a question...
<Harls_Aussie> whats the minumum RAM for Kubuntu live CD?
 * Harls_Aussie looks around
<radioelectric> holh
<arpharazon> hello
<arpharazon> I need to either understand the relevance of kde wallet or remove it
<arpharazon> can anyone help me please?
<willluongo> arpharazon: My understanding is that it is basically a single password to store your other passwords so you don't have to type them in every time
<arpharazon> willluongo: some people are really gonna hate me for this, but all my passwords are the same already
<willluongo> arpharazon: It would save you a great deal of repetitive typing then. ;)
<Jucato> arpharazon: it's not just passwords. it also stores form data, like what you would use in filling in stuff in websites
<Jucato> as well as account passwords for kopete and kmail (if you use them)
<arpharazon> oh I see
<arpharazon> I guess I am better off keeping it...
<Jucato> well, you can't actually remove the kwallet subsystem, since it's part of KDE. you can only remove the kwalletmanager app that gives you a GUI to manage what's stored in them
<Jucato> but you can turn off the kwallet subsystem in kcontrol (not system settings)
<bryan> #kubuntu-fr
<nRx> Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass ich nicht zwischen Fenstern "wählen" kann, angenommen ich halbe Firefox geöffnet und dort drüber liegt das Fenster des InstantMessengers, lässt sich das Fesnter des Firefox nicht durch einen Klick auf selbiges Fenster fokussieren :( ich muss/müsste jedes mal auf die Taskleiste des zu  fokussierenden Fensters klicken...
<Pici> !de | nRx
<ubottu> nRx: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nRx> damn wrong tab ;)
<nRx> thanks
<Pici> sure
<blackpearl> how to install spell check package in open office?
<alexismedina> <blackpearl> : apt-get install myspell-es
<blackpearl> alexismedina, thx
<dario_> hello...my system will not let me do anything in system>>administration which means i cant get into synaptic package manager or anything...any ideas
<blackpearl> alexismedina, still notworking. it says update is finished for open office
<zabbadapp> blackpearl: you can also go via the OO-menu: file -> wizards -> install new dictionary ... then you may have to change default language for the document in the tools -> options menu (if your lang doesn't appear in the tools -> language menu) ..
<dario_> hello...my system will not let me do anything in system>>administration which means i cant get into synaptic package manager or anything...any ideas
<willluongo> dario_: open a terminal and try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get ugrade ?
<dario_> wont that just install my updates?
<alexismedina> blackpearl: try what zabbadapp says... open your writer.. then tools->options->language settings->language... then change the "documents language"... after that, close your openoffice (close the openoffice tray  too), then try again your calc
<willluongo> dario_: Yeah, but it might fix whatever is broken... what were you doing when it broke?
<willluongo> dario_: There may be more people knowledgeable about gnome issues in Ubuntu, also.
<dario_> it has been this way since i installed ubuntu
<blackpearl> zabbadapp, i installed it. then in tools> languae, it's in english , but still not work
<willluongo> dario_: I don't have any ideas, but channel #ubuntu will probably be a better bet.
<blackpearl> i did it once via synpatic a while ago. i forgot how i did it
<blackpearl> i think it's aspell
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<dario_> thanks
<Arkard> Hi people
<Arkard> im having some problems, can anybody help me?
<blackpearl> ah.... it's not 'myspell-es' it's myspell-en-us instea
<blackpearl> d
<zabbadapp> blackpearl: Options, Language Settings, Default language for documents, Western: (drop down) English  ?
<Arkard> i installed WICD, but now i cannot configure it, and even i cant see the preferences anymore, a little help?
<ilol> hello, I have Kde 4.1, but I have a problem: my video files have no preview in Dolphin/Konqueror ... is there any solution?
<blackpearl> zabbadapp, no, alexismedina told me the wrong package
<blackpearl> no wonder it looked funny as i was typing it. i was like..... es... what is es? spanish?
<blackpearl> yeah, now xchat have spell chekc too
<ilol> ??
<Arkard> a little help with WICD
<blackpearl> how to open xterm with biggest font and maximize window size?
<abdou> hey
<Arkard> help with wicd
<abdou> so
<Arkard> i cant see the preferences screen
<Arkard> and cannot connect to internet
<triplep> how do I convince kde4 that XRENDER and XDAMAGE are loaded, xdpyinfo indicates they are loaded, however, systemsettings->desktop disagrees
<alexismedina> blackpearl-> myspell-es it's a spanish language, I just use it for example.. :D
<Arkky_23> how do I get KDE to skip the login prompt at startup?
<tictric> Arkky_23: There's a login manager in systemsettings or kcontrol
<Arkky_23> i'll look for that
<Marfi> how does everyone like the new kde 4.1?
<Arkky_23> thanks ... I found it
<sebastian_> how do i add desktop cube and stuff on kde 4.1?
<tictric> sebastian_: hit ctrl-F8 desktop-cube is not available yet in kwin
<sebastian_> ok thx, how about when i switch desktop? can i add effects.
<tictric> else you can adjust desktop effects in systemsettings
<hacker> kubuntu 中文频道是？
<yacc> What's the way to install a fully encrypted/LVM Kubuntu?
<yacc> The live DVD seems not to offer that option?
<chrisinajar> question: Why is the version of wine in the repo so behind?
<chrisinajar> that or does the version number lie :-P
<alexismedina> which wine version did you found?
<chrisinajar> I'm looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/wine
<chrisinajar> which says that the newest version is 0.9.59
<rav> hello. Since this week's update to firefox, java is not working for me. I get a message from the websites saying 'Please enable Java'.
<chrisinajar> meanwhile wine says the newest version is 1.1.2
<rav> Firefox 3, I mean
<pag> chrisinajar, well wine has it's own Ubuntu repo, if you want newest packages. (Ubuntu packages are hardly ever updated with other than security fixes)
<alexismedina> chrisinajar: maybe you would like to use the wine own repo : http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt hardy main
<chrisinajar> ah, ok.
<chrisinajar> I don't even know what version i have installed, I'm not at home, I just saw that in packages.ubuntu.com...
<chrisinajar> thanks, alexismedina and pag
<alexismedina> chrisinajar : http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<alexismedina> there explains how to add the GPG key too
<chrisinajar> alexismedina: word, I've done it before I just totally forgot about it :-P
<chrisinajar> Thanks!
<alexismedina> hehe.. you're welcome
<rav> i have amd64, and java6 installed. I also installed ia32-java6, would this cause a conflict?
<bdizzle> hi
<rav> java6 doesn't have a java plugin? http://paste.ubuntu.com/32214/
<bdizzle> I'm running Kubuntu Hardy and having problems with compiz. When I install it, my titlebars disappear and my keyboard becomes non-functional after logging in
<chrisinajar> rav: are you confusing java and javascript? They're totally different.
<alexismedina> bdizzle, do you have emerald running?... compiz emerald to decorate the window titlebar
<rav> bdizzle: I had a similar problem. It happens when you have compiz effects enabled, but compiz has been uninstalled. Reinstall compiz.
<bdizzle> no, I thought they were incompatible
<bdizzle> ok
<rav> bdizzle: and disable desktop effects in compiz before uninstalling it.
<bdizzle> ok
<rav> chrisinajar: i'm just wondering why java stopped working on firefox 3. websites give me the 'Please enable Java' messages, but I have both Java and Javascript enabled
<bdizzle> just run through the list in Adept and purge anything related to compiz, restart, then try again?
<chrisinajar> rav: have you restarted firefox sinse the update?
<rav> chrisinajar: yes
<chrisinajar> bdizzle: compiz can be rather infecting, make sure you're really thorough.
<bdizzle> ok
<chrisinajar> it's awesome, but doesn't like going away :-P
<bdizzle> haha
<rav> bdizzle: but make sure you have set compiz to no desktop effects before uninstalling
<bdizzle> yeah. compiz is really nice, I like it, but I need my computer to be functional first
<bdizzle> yeah, did that
<chrisinajar> The biggest thing that drives me nuts is compiz's almost complete lack of full screen...
<rav> i don't like that multiple desktops doesn't work right. and i lose kwin sounds effects, which i like
<chrisinajar> when i had it running, alt+f2 broke, then when i fixed it it would open in the background...
<chrisinajar> and i use alt+f2 to open all my programs, i almost never open the k menu...
<rav> Kwin is very very functional, I won't change it for bouncy windows
<chrisinajar> yeah, that's my standpoint now.
<blackpearl> what happened to tacacs+ on ubuntu, it's not in the repository anymore
<bdizzle> ok, let me restart and hope this works
<rav> i just tried compiz for half an hour or so, didn't think about key combos. i have many custom ones that won't work
<rav> java6-plugin is not available from repositories?
<Barbadillo> rav: there is a pager just for compiz
<Barbadillo> kicker-compiz
<engineer> rav only for 32bit
<rav> engineer: so java won't work on firefox 3 on 64bit?
<bdizzle> okay, system restarted, no problems yet
<bdizzle> now which packages should I install with compiz, or just use the add-remove to get theM/
<engineer> exactly
<bdizzle> ok
<engineer> bdizzle sudo aptitude install compiz-kde
<bdizzle> kk
<bdizzle> what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<engineer> aptitude is better
<engineer> at fixing dependency problems
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<DrPlacebo> Hi all, I have a question if i may :D My CD drive is faulty, and I do not have a USB key. Is there any other way I can get Kubuntu onto my PC?
<bdizzle> meh, its missing half of the compiz functions
<DrPlacebo> i have no cahsh for a USB key or a new optical drive unfortunately
<engineer> bdizzle not activated?
<willluongo> DrPlacebo: You could try a network install
<engineer> net install
<DrPlacebo> from another machine?
<histo> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bdizzle> hmm?
<willluongo> DrPlacebo: Affitmative
<bdizzle> no, its missing like the ring switcher and such
<DrPlacebo> i only have this one machine :(
<DrPlacebo> SmartBootManager - Installing from a PC which will not boot from a CD.
<engineer> bdizzle sudo aptitude install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<DrPlacebo> damn, smartbootloader required a CD drive
<bdizzle> ah, thanks
<bdizzle> okay, I have access to the CompizConfig settings manager, but it won't actually do the Ring Switch when I press the combo key for it
<DrPlacebo> damn, i dont have a floopy drive either
<bdizzle> do I need to "turn on" compiz somewhere?
<engineer> compiz --replace
<engineer> or
<bdizzle> okay, my title bars disappeared for a moment, then were put back
<bdizzle> I have compiz, but I'm worried about the title bars issue
<DrPlacebo>  will this let me install kubuntu from within windows without a CD drive, networked pc, or usb key?
<cRoW2k> hi
<DrPlacebo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<cRoW2k> i've just compile new kde4.1 from svn, where/can i find/install italian language?
<bdizzle> DrPlacebo, I don't think so, you need some sort of physical media to install from, I believe
<cRoW2k> but first, can i install l10n by svn?
<DrPlacebo> i see bdizzle....
<bdizzle> I don't know how, but would it be possible to set up a virtual CD-ROM drive and install from wubi?
<willluongo> DrPlacebo: Install daemon tools and wubi it from the iso
<willluongo> DrPlacebo: That is probably your best bet to install it with no installation media. :)
<White_Pelican> how do you change the kdm theme?
<engineer> system settings
<suweid> Hi, how do I change the default monitor in kubuntu? (My secondary monitor got the task manager for example.
<White_Pelican> system settings? aka KDE control center?
<engineer> it's not named control center anymore
<cRoW2k> System Settings
<White_Pelican> I'm still using kde 3.5.9
<engineer> oh, sorry to hear that
<bdizzle> alright, time for work
<bdizzle> bye
<White_Pelican> that said engineer, where do I go to change it?
<engineer> control center
<White_Pelican> right, which element?
<engineer> kdm?
<White_Pelican> yes kdm
<suweid> Is there at least a way to move the panel (with the button and the clock) to another monitor?
<suweid> Running KDE4.
<Jucato> suweid: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<Barbadillo> my distribution upgrade stopped at 1%
<Barbadillo> no active process
<Barbadillo> the "show terminal" button doesn't show anything
<Barbadillo> please help, what can i do?
<engineer> close the window
<engineer> open the terminal
<engineer> aka Konsole
<Barbadillo> and?
<engineer> sudo aptitude update
<Barbadillo> is locked
<bryan> #ubuntu-fr
<White_Pelican> Barbadillo, are you still in adept manager?
<engineer> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Barbadillo> ubottu: i can't do that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i can't do that
<Barbadillo> every time a new process owns /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<engineer> killall apt-get
<engineer> killall dpkg
<Pici> !aptfix | Barbadillo
<ubottu> Barbadillo: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Barbadillo>  tmp/kde-root/adept_managerJXYTEb.tmp-extract/backports/usr/bin/dpkg --force-overwrite --status-fd 71 --configure zlib1g
<engineer> done Barbadillo?
<Barbadillo> yes done, killed all /usr/bin/python processses
<Barbadillo> now?
<Barbadillo> ok dpkg --configure -a
<Barbadillo> errors...
<engineer> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Barbadillo> processing libarts1-dev libesd0-dev
<Barbadillo> apt-get -f install
<Barbadillo> ok
<Barbadillo> dpkg --configure -a now does nothing
<Barbadillo> can i resume the dist-upgrade now?
<engineer> sudo aptitude update
<Barbadillo> ok done
<engineer> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg --configure -a or try , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<miraclemaxim> is there a reason why when i set read write permissions for a different user on a folder that they reset after i reboot
<kid> hi all how do I install kubuntu onto a advansys abp940 uw scsi hard drive
<TomPappa> Hi everybody. I am new to kubuntu (I started to use linux yesterday at night). I really like it but I have a problem. If I try to use anything by the ./configure command. The result is something like "C compiler cannot create executables". I reinstalled the binutils (by synaptic), it does not help. Help me please...
<Barbadillo> wow 1515MB
<The-Compiler> TomPappa: Have you installed build-essential?
<engineer> probably you don't have permissions to write there tomaw_
<The-Compiler> TomPappa: and what do you try to compile?
<bsrat> i have 64-bit ubuntu installed w/4Mb of memory - would there be a gaming/programming advantage to dropping down to 32-bit w/4Mb ?  Is 64-bit still new?
<engineer> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<bsrat> oops 4Gb
<engineer> bsrat only 4mb?
<bsrat> lol
<engineer> no advantage
<engineer> on the contrary
<bsrat> if i compile a program, would the default be 64bit?
<ephracis> hey, anyone in here knows if or when kde 4.1 will come to hardy? or am I forced to use the intrepid alphas for now?
<kid> anyone I'm really at my wits end
<engineer> ephracis http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<engineer> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ephracis> :P
<kid> anybody know what I have to do to install on a scsi hard drive please
<bsrat> is 4.1 improved over the 4.0x+ ?
<engineer> a lot
<TomPappa> I tried to compile xmms and adobe flash player. The synaptic shows i have not the built essentials. I am going to download it from the net. Tha
<engineer> xmms sigh...
<TomPappa> Many thanks Compiler
<TomPappa> !!!
<engineer> TomPappa
<sea__> O_O The Gimp is rather complex..
<engineer> sudo aptitude install build-essentials
<kid> engineer is that for me
<bsrat> one more question, think i modprobbed over my tvcard with the wrong drivers - how can I restore it to the prev version?
<engineer> no kid
<kid> any idea?
<engineer> i mean
<engineer> installing on scsi
<engineer> is it any different?
<The-Compiler> TomPappa: Why are you compiling then youself? There's no need for that.
<kid> in the install it doesnt show my scsi drive
<BluesKaj> TomPappa, install build-essential with the package manager adept
<BluesKaj> !adept | TomPappa
<ubottu> TomPappa: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<kid> i have a ide cd drive and a scsi h drive
<kid> do i have to manually install
<kid> sorry this is the first time i have tried to install ona scsi drive so any help would be greatly appreciated
<bryan> #kubuntu-fr
<kid> I cant believe nobody here has run into this problem
<TomPappa> O.K. It works. No i will have to install glib as well. Tahnks to everyone who tried to help me, It is good to be a part of the kubuntu community
<engineer> !welcome
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Devourer> Why won't my CDs burn?! :'(
<putin> Devourer: what are you using to burn
<Devourer> It gets a stupid error in the middle saying it fails.
<putin> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<putin> Devourer: which app?
<Devourer> Well I have tried Serpentine and Brasero.
<putin> !kmenu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu
<putin> brasero worked fine for burning a dvd for me yesterday
<Devourer> putin, do you know if there is a way to check to see if my CDs are ok for burning?
<kid> well ill try again does anyone know how to install kubuntu on an advansys scsi hard drive with a ide cd drive. the installer shows no hard drives under prepare partition thanx for ANY new direction to try
<putin> anyone know how i can add a new binary to the menu (like nightly builds of an app that lives in /usr/local/appname/bin/app ?
<putin> Devourer: that i do not know
<putin> Devourer: but after you burn them, it will ask to verify
<putin> mine verifeid fine and my customer liked it
<Devourer> putin, but it won't even finish burning. :(
<Devourer> And I'm using regular CD-Rs.
<Devourer> This is so weird.
<Devourer> It burned fine for a CD-RW but then I realized CD-RWs don't play very well in most CD players.
<reese> is there a good oss mixer, beside ossxmix?
<Devourer> :((((
<Devourer> It gets halfway through and then dies! DEAD.
<helio_> After I installed Kubuntu 8.04, operations with CD/DVD slows down my machine. Anyone knows the solution for that?
<putin> Devourer: what do you mean it won't "finish burning"?
<putin> "dies! DEAD!"
<Devourer> I'll get a screenshot.
<putin> ?
<yacc> helio_, what did you use before as an OS?
<helio_> Kubuntu 7.10
<yacc> helio_, reinstall or upgrade?
<Devourer> putin, http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/4324/screenshot1ik1.png
<helio_> reinstall, I don't believe on upgrade :-)
<engineer> you must be the only 1
<borre> How to disable this autofocus on hover-shit on kubuntu 4.1 ?
<grinias> that is for sure
<squarebottle> I installed KDE 4.1, but when I log in it still wants to use window decorations and stuff from my 3.5.9 settings. It just seems like using the KDE 4.1 systemsettings has no effect. Any thoughts?
<kid> well ill try again does anyone know how to install kubuntu on an advansys scsi hard drive with a ide cd drive. the installer shows no hard drives under prepare partition thanx for ANY new direction to try
<borre> ah, much better.. was a feature from compiz
<helio_> yacc, any solution?
<majortool> how do i get my package manager to list kde 4.1?
<majortool> nm
<eagles0513875> majortool: u want to install kde 4
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get install kde4
<majortool> eagles0513875, that only installs kde 4.0
<eagles0513875> i think 4.1 is in repos im not sure
<majortool> eagles0513875, not in the default repos
<eagles0513875> majortool: i have no idea bro
<Jucato> majortool: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<eagles0513875> Jucato: read my mind
<Jucato> it's actually in the channel topic
<majortool> Jucato, then why is the topic set to instructions to install 4.1?
<Jucato> majortool: um.. because 4.1 is the latest stable KDE 4?
<majortool> Jucato, thanks genius
<Jucato> and it's the latest in the KDE 4 repos
<Jucato> I don't understand the question. why *wouldn't* it be set to instructions to install 4.1?
<majortool> Jucato, my point is why would you tell me not to ask a simple question like, what repository is used for kde4.1 when the topic is set to kde4.1 released
<Jucato> majortool: I didn't tell you not to ask a simple question like that
<majortool> <Jucato> majortool: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<Jucato> yes, because that's where the people who are using KDE 4 are
<Jucato> that's where you are most likely to get better help
<majortool> Jucato, thanks
<Jucato> since before I sat down, eagles0513875 didn't know
<reese> is there a good oss mixer?
<anjos> tem algum BR ai?
<majortool> majortool, okay, makes sense.  truce.
<Jucato> !br | anjos
<ubottu> anjos: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eagles0513875> Jucato: keep forgetting bout kde4 chan
<Jucato> so sue me for actually trying to help
<sparr> i dont speak portugese, but i can read that  :)
<anjos> Br
<anjos> sim sou do Brasil
<anjos> e ai td bem?
<Jucato> anjos: this is an English channel
<majortool> Jucato, sorry, I had thought that your comments were made with disdain
<Jucato> guilty until proven innocent.. :(
<majortool> Jucato, true
<majortool> Jucato, my apologies
<Jucato> :)
<anjos> bye
<kid> well ill try again does anyone know how to install kubuntu on an advansys scsi hard drive with a ide cd drive. the installer shows no hard drives under prepare partition thanx for ANY new direction to try
<wesley> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kid> I feel like im invisible nobody can helpme with my problem? what a waste of time
<The-Compiler> kid: If you don't ask, I can't help you ;)
<kid> well ill try again does anyone know how to install kubuntu on an advansys scsi hard drive with a ide cd drive. the installer shows no hard drives under prepare partition thanx for ANY new direction to try
<The-Compiler> kid: hm. No idea here, but try to ask in #ubuntu, there are more people there, and Kubuntu is == Ubuntu expect for KDE
<kid> thank you for making me visible again I will try that
<reese> does anybody know a good oss mixer?
<daesung> hi everybody
<assistencia_> oi
<daesung> maybe can I unistall kde 3.5.9 completely after installaition of kde 4.1?
<Jucato> daesung: I suggest you keep it around, just in case. you might not like 4.1 immediately
<Jucato> anyway, keep it as a backup
<daesung> ^^
<daesung> ok i got it
<nithi> hi
<nithi> can anybody say how to download ebooks
<The-Compiler> nithi: err... what?
<XmasGhost> hello
<XmasGhost> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<XmasGhost> I have kubuntu hardy heron 8.04 should I use kdesu or kdesudo?
<willluongo> XmasGhost: kdesu
<Jucato> XmasGhost: if kdesudo is installed, kdesu will use that. if not, kdesu will still function.so best to use kdesu :)
<Haza> Afternoon folks!
<XmasGhost> excellent!
<XmasGhost> thanks :)
<XmasGhost> later guys
<XmasGhost> I'm trying to create a dynamic host interface and I'm following the vbox manual that suggests using scripts but I get a "Failed to initialize Host Interface Networking." can anyone lend me a hand here?
<Abby> Hi huys, can anyone help me upgrade fesity to hardy, have been through the forums
<Abby>  I installed feisty via the linuxmce 0704 dvd
<eross> trying to install kde 4.1 to amd64 ubuntu, I added the repo and did apt-update and get this message at the end:  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/dists/hardy//etc/apt/sources.list/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<eross> is there another repo I need?
<rodya_> anyone know the name of the russian kubuntu channel?
<ubuntu_> hi all. i have windows, but my hdd is crash and now run linux livecd
<miraclemaxim> how do i use kweather, i seem to have it installed but not sure how to star tit
<rodya_> I think the question I'm about to have is going to be more suitable there than here
<rodya_> but we'll see
<ubuntu_> kto polak?
<pucko-> Abby, should be fairly straight-forward..
<rodya_> but while I'm here, anyone know if there's a problem with the openoffice.org-l10n-ru package in hardy?
<pucko-> Abby, if you know your way around the system you could probably skip the step through gutsy
<rodya_> it seems to have conflicted somehow with my oo.o install and adept decided to uninstall oo.o when I installed the language pack for it
<Abby> pucko: that's what I see in the forums: I have tried the following"
<rodya_> googling wasn't fruitful, but I'm pretty good at missing the answer
<Vampir121> what install nvidia display driver on kubuntu?
<Vampir121> i try but it is not work
<Abby> I have updated fesity via apt-get update, than change intances of feisty to gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list than run apt-get dist-upgrade but it fails
<Abby> when I lsb_release -a it is still feisty
<pucko-> where does it fail? in what package?
<Abby> pucko I am a newbie but I am starting to get the hang of t except for when things are supposed to work but for omse reason do not, please help!
<Abby> let me look at the log brb
<pucko-> Abby, actually, things fail pretty regularly in linux. :)
<pucko-> newbie or not
<Vampir121> if i record .iso {windows install cd} in linux program, this cd read windows system?
<Vampir121> .iso is make in windows
<pucko-> Abby, so I assume you're in a half-assed gutsy/feisty install now, if you do dist-upgrade again it should tell you where it fails, I think.
<putin> how is it i save my current session settings again, with widgets etc?
<Abby> pucko, yaeh I guess that's the ;earning epxerience:
<Abby> --- -	2008-07-30 19:08:22.204866880 +0200
<Abby> +++ /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log	2008-07-30 16:03:33.000000000 +0200
<Abby> @@ -1,27 +1,27 @@
<Abby> -2008-07-30 15:42:52,710 INFO release-upgrader version '0.81' started
<DrPlacebo> can anyone tell me, is it possible from windows to install an OS on a removable device so that i can install the OS at boot, or run it live?
<Abby> -2008-07-30 15:42:52,882 DEBUG lsb-release: 'feisty'
<Abby> -2008-07-30 15:42:52,882 DEBUG _pythonSymlinkCheck run
<putin> !paste | Abby
<ubottu> Abby: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Abby> -2008-07-30 15:42:54,296 DEBUG checkViewDepends()
<Abby> -2008-07-30 15:42:54,297 DEBUG getRequiredBackports()
<Abby> -2008-07-30 15:43:08,602 ERROR IOError in cache.update(): 'Failed to fetch http://ftp.lug.ro/ubuntu/dists/gusty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 193.226.140.51 80]
<Abby> +2008-07-30 16:01:28,460 INFO release-upgrader version '0.81' started
<Abby> +2008-07-30 16:01:28,690 DEBUG lsb-release: 'feisty'
<Abby> +2008-07-30 16:01:28,691 DEBUG _pythonSymlinkCheck run
<Abby> +2008-07-30 16:01:31,613 DEBUG checkViewDepends()
<Abby> +2008-07-30 16:01:31,615 DEBUG getRequiredBackports()
<Abby> +2008-07-30 16:01:50,677 ERROR IOError in cache.update(): 'Failed to fetch http://linuxmce.com/ubuntu/./Packages.gz 302 Found
<Abby> pucko hope that's not too much
<Abby> sorry
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Abby> ok sorry about that!
<Abby> I even tried to change the source host same outcome
<pucko-> abby, you can probably remove that linuxmce.com line in sources.list and perhaps look for another mirror or the ubuntu archives since ftp.lug.ro doesn't seem to work.
<Abby> Well in the apt-get dist upgrade it skips/ignores the linuxmce bit
<pucko-> Abby, just use archive.ubuntu.com instead of ftp.lug.ro for now..
<Abby> pucko what do I need to add to the /var/init.d/
<Abby> pucko I meant to add or use the archive ubuntu.com
<Abby> Pucko the last tutorial said to add the IP address returned by a command to look for reliable mirrors
<Abby> I did but same outcome
<pucko-> likely yes
<pucko-> anyway, fix up the sources.list anyway and do an update, dist-upgrade again, and it should tell you where it fails. usually it's just an dependency problem which are fairly easy to fix.
<Abby> will pastebin give a url after the paste or do I just copy the link after pasting from the address bar?
<Abby> I really want to get this right
<pucko-> no idea
<Abby> paste bin url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32280/
<genii> Thats some diff or patch file, looks like
<Abby> pucko sorry what sever/mirror do I use and do I just add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<pucko-> like I said, change every instance of ftp.lug.ro to archive.ubuntu.com, and comment out the linuxmce-line with a #
<basy> Hi spellchecking in kate works perfect, but can kate do it more interactively, underwave wrong words like in openoffice?
<Nyad> hi, I'm trying to install stuff off the repositories but it says that the packages can't be authenticated, is there a chance that someone cracked the server and these packages could contain viruses?
<pucko-> nyad, in theory, yes, but you could just be missing the key or use an official repository that doesn't even have a key
<pucko-> I men unofficial
<pucko-> meant
<Nyad> pucko-, U ran update and now it's all fine, so I probably was just missing a key. thanks
<Nyad> I meant I
<rudyerazo> espanol?
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Abby> pucko have inserted archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list  same outcomes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32284/
<sj> Anybody tried the "online reader synchronization" in Akregator/KDE4?
<pucko-> abby, it asys gusty instead of gutsy
<miraclemaxim> good catch!
<Abby> pucko thank will change that try again
 * genii contemplates the farty Gusty Gibbon and wonders if they eat bad bananas
<sigma> is there a k3b svn package for kubuntu?
<Abby> pucko I have inserted archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list but still perhaps even wrose of now: //ftp.lug.ro/ubuntu/dists/
<emilsedgh> sigma: k3b isnt there afaik
<Abby> I still see this: //ftp.lug.ro/ubuntu/dists/ in the log file despite having cahnged it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Abby> pucko whay would it still list: http://ftp.lug.ro/ubuntu/dists/ in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<ubilicios> Hi guys when I go into System Settings then Desktop I go and try to set 4 desktops but when I save it goes right back to 1 desktop
<Zet> hello
<Zet> I recently installed a hard drive on my computer, unplugged all the other hard drives, installed Windows XP on this one drive, then plugged back in all my Linux drives.
<darthbator> does anyone here know how to enable compositing in kwin? I just installed kubuntu 8.04 kde4 remix and the "Window Effects" option doesn't seem to be in the configuration panel
<Zet> now, is there a KDE graphical thingie that does the grub dual boot settings for me?
<Zet> my Kubuntu boots from SATAII_1 and the Windows partition is at IDE0 master, first partition
<pucko-> Abby, either you din't change them all or you have some repositories entered in /etc/sources.list.d/*.list
<darthbator> sorry dropped there for  a moment, anyone have any idea why the option to turn compositing on wouldn't appear
<pucko-> Abby, you shouldn't worry too much about that if it works...
<Abby>  I have changed sources.list that I am sure of, where else should I look i.e. what the
<Abby> directory I need to check
<Abby> I am running linuxmce on Kububtu 0704 I want to go to hardy 8.04 without losing mce
<quark_> hi everyone, could someone help me with installing kde4.1
<quark_> I am following http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 but when I try to install it it will not let me
<Abby> quark use package manager
<quark_> not apt-get?
<I3ooI3oo> is there a location i can lookup hardware to find if ubuntu/kubuntu supports it yet ?
<lesergi> hi all
<genii> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Abby> if you can use than cmd lie than sure otherwise package manager takes of some dependence issues you might inj the comamnd line at least that has been my experience sp far
<Abby> pucko are you there? still need help what folder/file containts sources.list?
<quark_> Abby: what package pulls in all the other packages?
<luisdaniel> hi all
<Abby> quark I mean if a newbie like me, than using the GUI package manager may be a better option than cmdline
<quark_> yeah
<luisdaniel> I have a trouble on update
<Abby> quark: kmenu/applications/system/package manager
<luisdaniel> it dont pass from "Generating locales... en_AU.UTF-8..."
<quark_> Abby: yes I know, but what specifc package will pull in everything for kde4?
<luisdaniel> any help?
<reese> after I edited /etc/sudoers, I can't use sudo anymore, because I always get this error ">>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 24 <<< sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 24"
<reese> is there a way to make it work again?
<Abby> quark see the details about each package it will show you what it will bring with, anjd you can deselect some and as far as I can tell so far this OS does not bring things you don't ask for.
<quark_> yeah
<quark_> nevermind
<quark_> you aren't answering my question
<quark_> but thanks
<quark_> I'm having a lot of dependecny problems
<wishie> is there any known fix for the "kaffeine not playing audio (ogg/vorbis) in mkv files" ?
<Abby> but I would not reccomend deselecting any because the app is dependent og these
<Abby> i.e will not work or work properly without them
<ubilicios> How come I can only use 1 desktop and not multiple ones
<ubilicios> I have changed it to 4 but it wont save it
<ubilicios> It just goes back to 1
<nda> i'd like some help here my friends
<nda> can i talk to some body?
<richard_> completely non-kubuntu related question: has anyone ever seen a psu thats basically an ATX psu but 20mm smaller in one dimension?
<richard_> nda: ask away, and if anyone can help they'll answer
<nda> here is my problem:
<stephen_> hi all any one ever had a sound problem with the inspiron 1525 while running Ku8?
<nda> im new in kubuntu and i own a hp nx7400 notebook , ive installed kubuntu, and i've connected an external monitor
<nda> so.. i want a way to turn off (disable) my notebook monitor and leave my external monitor to do all the job....
<nda> how can i do that??
<nda> please help
<kar> вари
<kar> рл
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sknet> how do we chang GTK styles within kubuntu kde 4.1?
<genii> sknet: Please ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<nda> anyone please?
<genii> nda: There is no easy answer to your question
<genii> nda: Normally most laptops have a hardware function built in which can do this by a keystroke like FN-f4 on mine does this
<nda> genii, while using gnome , this is a very easy task...you just disable your screen through the menu.... i cannot find something somilar in kde....
<binskipy2u> Hey guys, ya think any Ubuntu tweaks that speed up system, like finetuning hd parameters, swappiness, etc etc can be done on Kubuntu too?
<binskipy2u> for the same version 8.04.1
<nda> genii:  my fn keys donot work for some reason....
<genii> binskipy2u: Of course
<inteliwasp> how can i force a disk check?
<binskipy2u> i have gnome/kde3/kde4 on this system.. not wild bout gnome, but i wanted to do a clean install of kde 3.5.9 and add kde4.1 to get to know it
<zPliskiN> quick question. whats difference between the HH and remix versions ?
<binskipy2u> figured a clean install is worth the piec eof mind w/nothing gnomish'
<binskipy2u>  floating around
<zPliskiN> i remember months ago 1 had kde4 other was on kde3, is it still the case ?
<stephen_> hi has any one ever had a problem with sound on the inspiron 1525 while running Ku8?
<binskipy2u> anyone using kde4.1 now? if so, how the hell do you "move" stuff on task bar to put it where YOU want it
<binskipy2u> i cant seem to figure that out at all
<genii> zPliskiN: Yes same difference
<genii> binskipy2u: For kde4 related questions I refer you to #kubuntu-kde4
<zPliskiN> so if i want kde 4.1, i have to pick the remix version ?
<genii> zPliskiN: I do not know if 4.1 is yet on there. Ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<stephen_> hi all!!!!!! any one there to help me out on Ku8 sound problems?
<zPliskiN> okay thx
<genii> inteliwasp: Usually shutdown -rF now            does it
<stephen_> any one help me out on some sound problems with Ku8?
<stephen_> PLEASE..........
<genii> stephen_: It screeches? No sound at all? etc A more precise description might help. Also what soundcard it is
<stephen_> Great thanx. well i aint got no sound at all on any thing, but visually all works well.
<inteliwasp> genii: thanks
<stephen_> maybe missing some codecs but have looked in the repos and cant seem to find any????
<genii> stephen_: What does command on Konsole report for result of command:    lspci | grep Audio
<stephen_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<genii> !intelhda | stephen_
<ubottu> stephen_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<stephen_> thanx you is the king (or queen) of KUb!!!!!!!
<xst> I try to enable the ATI driver through Hardware Drivers Manager but it is "not in use" - also after reboot. For some reason my fglrx module does not get loaded in Kubuntu/hardy: I can "modprobe fglrx" but a "rmmod fglrx" tells me that fglrx does not exist. Consequently my graphics are slooow. What to do?
<ere4si> xst: have you added fglrx to the /etc/modules file?
<zPliskiN> core2duo can run x64 right ?
<willluongo> zPliskiN: No, I don't think so
<xst> ere4si: No - but shouldn't kubuntu do that for me?
<rodya__> hey everyone, I've tried my luck on this in ubuntu-ru, but it's put my russian too far to the test and I may have made an idiot of myself there :) anyone here heard of an issue installing openoffice.org-l10n-ru on a fresh hardy install and it breaking OOo, uninstalling the whole OOo setup and breaking packages?
<ere4si> xst: it prob should but nothing wrong with helping it out :)
<benba> hola
<Zet> why does ubuntu insist on calling all hard drives sd?
<genii> stephen_: Sorry, I do not give assistance in private message, only public channel. But you may have me confused with someone recommending you modify the kernel
<benba> alguien sabe algun programa para programar en c++
<Zet> last time I booted this thing it had my drives in a different order
<wishie> is there any known fix for the "kaffeine not playing audio (ogg/vorbis) in mkv files" ?
<Zet> my 400 gig IDE drive was sda
<xst> ere4si: It will not fix my current problem anyway as the module does not exist even if I modprobe it.
<Zet> now my 250 gig SATA drive is sda
<stephen_> sorryjust read the link that you sent and it went on to say this.
<wishie> Zet: may be due to the SATA/PATA drivers being combined in the kernel now.. as for the order of the drives, who knows..heh
<genii> stephen_: Ah, the intel soundcard. When you manually make the alsa drivers it does not do any modifications to the kernel itself.
<stephen_> okay just read it again got the wrong end o the stick lol
<genii> stephen_: It makes a new module for the card, which then the kernel wil load and use, instead of the original module, that is all
<wishie> zPliskiN: yes, core2duos have 64 bit support.
<wishie> zPliskiN: im running kubuntu on my core2duo laptop as we speak
<wishie> genii: in the case of hda-intel, the kernel might not always use the NEW module, unless you used module-assistant
<zPliskiN> wishie: this is exactly what i want to do.
<wishie> zPliskiN: well, T8300 here, running kubuntu 64bit
<zPliskiN> wishie: getting ready for school -_- so nobody can use my laptop :)
<wishie> haha
<zPliskiN> wishie: i have a T5500 pretty much the same i believe.
<wishie> zPliskiN: i wow all the people at work with compiz on my laptop
<zPliskiN> wishie: but i want to use KDE4 or maybe put KDE3 and 4 and test out.
<andrei> hello
<wishie> zPliskiN: ive got both installed at the moment
<zPliskiN> wishie: do you need a good GPU for compiz ? this laptop has the geenric intel graphic card
<genii> !hi | andrei
<ubottu> andrei: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<wishie> zPliskiN: X3100 ? should do ok
<zPliskiN> wishie: no like GM45 ? or something.
<wishie> zPliskiN: GMA950 ?
<zPliskiN> wishie: yeah think so. 224mb shared memory
<zPliskiN> wishie: i run Guildwars @ max although.
<wishie> zPliskiN: should work to some degree. i doubt some of the advanced stuff will work well
<wishie> zPliskiN: things like the cube, and wobbly windows should be fine id say
<zPliskiN> wishie: alright. will try it. do you know if wine works well since version 1 ?
<wishie> zPliskiN: got a GeForce 8400GS (256mb) in this lappy
<wishie> zPliskiN: from my experience, wine works good for me
<zPliskiN> wishie: i tried the betas and couldnt manage to make some apps work (ventrilo, steam, etc).
<wishie> zPliskiN: i dont use that many things in wine though, personally
<zPliskiN> wishie: same, i only use like 1 or 2 at max.
<wishie> zPliskiN: i use it to please others. i dont require any wine apps at all
<wishie> zPliskiN: not on my laptop atleast
<wishie> grr, why the hell wont kaffeine play any ogg/vorbis audio in mkv files ?
<zPliskiN> wishie:  apparently there are issues with nvidia cards. got any troubles ?
<wishie> zPliskiN: in wine ? nope.
<wishie> zPliskiN: i play a few "gamehouse" games in linux, just fine.
<zPliskiN> wishie: aight. will try it within few days. hopefully everything goes smooth.
<wishie> zPliskiN: excellent. hope it all works out. you can always come back here for help, or track me down in #alsa
<zPliskiN> wishie: probably will have to -_- always get some issues with windows shared folders and stuff.
<wishie> hmm, audacious cant play ogg either.
<wishie> this is very frustrating
<sd11> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sd11> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<wishie> hmm, ok, Kaffeine-xine can play ogg audio files.. but not the ogg/vorbis stream in .mkv videos
<sd11> I cant get internet access and it has to do with kubuntu network settings, cant figure it out though, ned help
<sd11> had access.. but stopped when i was playing with compiz-fusion
<wishie> wouldnt the default player in kubuntu, not being able to play ogg/vorbis in mkv files be a rather big issue ? why is there no solution yet ?
<reya276> how can I fix my screen resolution?
<reya276> I have an ATI r600 256mb card, but it is not recognized
<willluongo> reya276: Did you try Envy?
<jpds> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<reya276> no why would I use envy, I'm just trying to get my resoultion to 1680x1050 and right now is 800x600
<brandon__> How can I install stumbleupon in konqueror?
<willluongo> reya276: You can use it to automatically install the ATI drivers so your card works and select the correct resolution
<reya276> ok thanks, just installed it
<sebastian> my screen can handle 1700x1200 and the max i can have is 1200 how do i make it bigger?
<sebastian> sorry for the bad explination
<neoneurone> Hi all, what do I need to mount NFS partition ?
<wishie> neoneurone: nfs-common, i think
<reya276> ﻿willluongo: pretty cool tool
<willluongo> reya276: Yeah, it beats the heck out of doing it manually. :D
<reya276> but I though that the ATI drivers were in the repositories, which I found and installed but for some reason the card did not recognized them
<neoneurone> wishie, yeah ! I've just installed it and try:  sudo mount -t nfs xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:/mnt/nfs /mnt/localdir
<neoneurone> but it doesn't work
<wishie> hmm
<wishie> works here.. brb, checking
<neoneurone> it says mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<wishie> neoneurone: nfs-common and portmap
<wishie> portmap should be installed with nfs-common though
<benbread> Hey i've got a webcam streamer running (motion) which sends continuous output - I can access it via http://localhost:8081 but not via my computers DHCP address (192.168.2.3:8081) does anyone have any idea why?
<sebastian> how can i make my resolution betteR??
<wishie> sebastian: depends on a) the video card b) the monitor c) the EDID the monitor is sending
<OutoLumo> Ok, so... I should start using KDE 4.1 now, eh?
<sebastian> wishie: geforce 440mx, nec multisync FE950+
<OutoLumo> benbread, firewall?
<benbread> OutoLumo: Nope wouldn't think so - i can access ktorrent WebUI from my other computer on here..
<wishie> sebastian: perhaps tell the nvidia driver (if you're using it) to ignore edid from the monitor
<OutoLumo> benbread, ktorrent webui lives in port :80, I guess? Maybe you have some ports (like common www-ports) explisitely allowed?
<wishie> Option IgnoreEDID "true"    <-- i think
<wishie> bed time. thanks all.
<reya276> willluongo: that envy app messed up my system, now all I get is terminal no desktop
<sebastian> wow what an easy explenation :O
<willluongo> reya276: What did you try to do?
<neoneurone> what is the tool to manage system services ?
<OutoLumo> reya276, I had same problem some time ago - solution: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;-P
<reya276> I installed the ATI driver like you suggested now I get no GDM or KDE4.1 desktop
<reya276> LOL
<willluongo> reya276: What happens when you startx?
<reya276> ﻿willluongo: nothing screen flashes and I get the CLI
<willluongo> reya276: I imagine it gives you an error? :)
<reya276> no error just the CLI with the login pront
<reya276> promt
<stephen_> Genii u still there?
<willluongo> reya276: hrm... I can't say I've had THAT happen before... lol
<miraclemaxim> it's probably your xorg.conf
<reya276> well there is nothing on there that seems out of order
<reya276> but then again I would not know too much about it
<stephen_> hi i got a stpid question for anyone that can help.
<reya276> how cant I restart the GDM or KDM
<stephen_> no one wana  laugh then?
<OutoLumo> reya276, sudo killall X; sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.con /* Section "Device"  Driver "fglrx" */ ...or something
<willluongo> reya276: I think type GDM at the command line... but it probably won't work either
<willluongo> reya276: Well, gdm anyway (case sensitive)
<miraclemaxim> startkdm
<stephen_> can ANYONE tell me exactly what this command means? :sudo cp ~/downloads/alsa* .
<OutoLumo> reya276, restarting kdm: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<benbread_> stephen_: cp is the copy command
<stephen_> cool i got that one but the rest?
<OutoLumo> copies all files, whose name starts with character string "alsa" in directory downloads under your homedirectory to your current working directory. All this with root user priviliges...
<stephen_>  so y when i do this it tells me: cp: omitting directory `/home/stephen/Desktop/alsa'
<reya276> yeah this thing just went Kaput on me, LOL
<OutoLumo> stephen_, what does pwd tell you?
<reya276> weird it started normally
<OutoLumo> stephen_, ("pwd" is a command)
<rickest> stephen_: because cp needs -r if you're copying recursively.  It's letting you know it skipped the directory that matched 'alsa*'
<stephen_> Ah !!!! the light shines so bright now!!!!!! thanx vm......
<OutoLumo> rickest, he was copying from _downloads_ not from _Desktop_ ...that's the weird part...
<reya276> hah no ATI drivers
<reya276> using the defaults, so back to square 1
<reya276> is there any way to install the damn ATI drivers
<neoneurone> for others, Kubuntu needs unfs3 to mount old nfs partition
<rickest> unless (1) we're not getting consistent cut & pastes, or (2) downloads has a shortcut to Desktop which has a shortcut to ~/downloads/alsa  :)
<OutoLumo> reya276, if you want any GUI visibility, you can alway try VESA...
<stephen_> RICKEST u is the KING man!!!!!!!!!!
<reya276> I just want to change my resolution to 1680x1050, I don't care about the stupid effects
<OutoLumo> rickest, yes. But to tell exactly why it said that, we'd need to know... ;-)
<rickest> OutoLumo: definitely   :)
<reya276> right now I'm looking at 800x600 lol
<benbread_> OutoLumo: My IRC client died, do you have any more firewall ideas?
<OutoLumo> stephen_, the question is, why do you want to use sudo for that?
<rickest> we don't know where the target '.' is but I'm guessing a root write-only external HD
<rickest> either that, or the "my sound doesn't work" is about to start  hehe
<stephen_> it wasnt the desk i was copying from (mistake on my part) created downloads dir with sudo
<OutoLumo> benbread_, sorry... Just check that your firewall isn't explicitly allowing some ports, like :80, where the webGUI lives...
<OutoLumo> stephen_, then why not run: chown stephen:stephen <dir> ?
<OutoLumo> stephen_, sorry, I meant sudo chown stephen:stephen <dir> ...
<benbread_> OutoLumo: I'm sure i've been able to access other fairly obscure ports before - like MediaTomb is something crazy but i could always access that so i'm not sure that is the problem
<rickest> OutoLumo: so (1)    :-)
<stephen_> i'm new !!!!!!!!! just finding my way and as a result got no sound so i'm following some directions on how to get it from the web.
<benbread_> Could the fact be that there doesn't seem to be any network usage when viewing the stream mean it's not going through my router at all?
<OutoLumo> stephen_, another tip: sudo chmod 777 would do the trick as well (but don't use THAT unless you have no choise)
<reya276> oops never mind I forgot I'm running this thing on VirtualBox, and it does not support these drivers
<stephen_> ok thanks 4 the tips
<OutoLumo> benbread_, it works with localhost:8081 and 127.0.01:8081 and you positively can access your other obscure ports at 192.168.2.3:8081? Then I have no clue.
<benbread_> OutoLumo: I'll check my "motion" config, might be some clues there - thanks for your help.
<leba__> !partition | leba__
<ubottu> leba__, please see my private message
<OutoLumo> stephen_, I'm just saying that there you might learn better solutions to your problems if you told us. In this case the root cause was mistake in file/directory ownerships... :-)
<eifzon> hello
<eifzon> where can I find more themes for my "Window Decoration" ?
<benbread_> eifzon: Are you using Emerald?
<eifzon> benbread_ ?
<benbread_> Have you installed Compiz Fusion?
<eifzon> ni
<eifzon> no
<OutoLumo> eifzon, if you are using KDE3, try this: http://tinyurl.com/5w2q7z
<benbread_> http://www.kde-look.org
<reya276> I take it KDE does not support virtualbox
<eifzon> using KDE4
<eifzon> benbread_ checked that page but dont find any themes for the window "corners"
<leba__> I am about to install Kubuntu on my machine. My question is : which would be a interesting, actual and stable version of it please ?
<rigo> 8.04 with KDE 3.5.9
<engineer> leba__ kde 4.1
<bbeck> Is there anyway I can see when a package was installed using dpkg or the like?
<engineer> i think so wait
<engineer> though the way i knew you can't
<reya276> oh the VboxGuest Additions need to be install to get the correct screen resolution + mouse keyboard integration
<reya276> bah hah, that dosn't fix it either, boy this shit sucks
<reya276> I wonder if VMware works better
<SpookyET> hi
<SpookyET> Is anyone able to install new widgets in kde4? I can't. http://www.paste2.org/p/53664
<maxi_> hi
<reya276> SpookyET: I'm trying to, but if I can ever get my damn resolution going then I might be able to
<maxi_> hola a todos
<SpookyET> resolution?
<reya276> yes screen resolution
<SpookyET> dolphin crashes badly
<dave14325> I cant access the internet through kubuntu so i guess i have to reinstall
<engineer> SpookyET just dont right click video files
<engineer> use konqueror
<SpookyET> engineer: I can't figure out why I can't install anything off the internet.
<SpookyET> engineer: http://www.paste2.org/p/53664
<dave14325> ill just use a differnet distro
<engineer> i'm sorry, what dave14325
<dave14325> nimble x works better anyway
<OutoLumo> Is there an easy way to add a newline between in the middle of character squence "><"? I'm thinking of quanta...
<engineer> \n
<dave14325> engineer: i lost internet access but canniot fix it
<engineer> SpookyET proxy? cna you ping though the console?
<engineer> dave14325 can you ping google? in the console?
<dave14325> engineer: it sees the modem but will not  bring back a web paage
<dave14325> cnn
<engineer> you didn't answer my question
<engineer> ping ww.google.com
<dave14325> engineer: address not found
<engineer> is your default gateway correct?
<dave14325> engineer:  let me check
<engineer> !pastebin
<engineer> !paste
<engineer> fuck
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<engineer> auto eth0
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<engineer> iface eth0 inet static
<engineer> address 192.168.1.100
<engineer> netmask 255.255.255.0
<engineer> gateway 192.168.1.254
<dave14325> engineer: 192.168.10.1
<engineer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32329/
<dave14325> engineer: 1,1 is the modem
<engineer> 192.168.1.1?
<dave14325> yes
<engineer> not good since they are not in the same subnet
<SpookyET> engineer: read the log. they won't install forwatherver reason
<dave14325> engineer: ok thnaks
<engineer> i suggest you set your machine to 1.10
<dave14325> engineer: ik ill try that, thanks
<engineer> SpookyET but can you access the internet in other ways?
<SpookyET> Does kdm have a conf file somewhere. Why my phisical monitor resolution is right, the kde resolution is wrong. It sets it too 1400x1050 resulting in a canvas larger than the screen and scrolling. It makes no sense.
<OutoLumo> for the record, the command I was looking for is: sed s/"><"/">\n<"/g
<dave14325> engineer:  im going through a router with the gateway set to 192.168.10.1
<timo> Hi,  I've got a USB numpad here, but I can't get it to work in Kubuntu KDE 4.1...
<engineer> dave14325 you have a router and a modem?
<dave14325> engineer: yes
<engineer> different devices?
<timo> The numlock key doesn't work, i can only get number input from it when I turn on numlock on my keyboard
<dave14325> engineer: yes
<engineer> set your modem to bridge
<dave14325> engineer: ok
<engineer> and let the router make the authentication
<blackpearl> how to alias command inside alt-f2, when i type abc inside that box, i want to execute a long command
<timo> can anybody plz help me with installing my numpad? In Windows I had to install it with a cd, but I can't find a driver for linux.
<dave14325> engineer:  i dont think the modem will let me bridge it
<dave14325> engineer: the router has a bridge  feature
<engineer> no
<engineer> anyways
<engineer> this is offtopic
<dave14325> ok
<timo> anybody got an external usb numeric keypad working on Kubuntu?
<dave14325> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SpookyET> engineer: It downloads the widget, it just fails to install it.
<yacc> What's the package that I need to install to get a Kubuntu 3.5.9?
<rigo> everything that hasn't 'kde4' in it :)
<delilaz> hello everyone, I have kubuntu and my monitor begins to 'shiver' once I begin using anything, any suggestions????
<timo> delilaz: have you got compiz fusion installed?
<delilaz> timo: I don't know, how do I check?
<manuel_> ¡Hola!
<manuel_> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
<manuel_> ¿Alguien me ayuda?
<timo> delilaz: just type "locate compiz" in a terminal
<dave14325> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<timo> delilaz: if you get a whole list of stuff, then you've got compiz fusion
<emilton> oi pessoal
<delilaz> I just did and nothing happened
<emilton> alguem sabe me esplicar como faço para instalar o flash player no linux
<leba__> engineer, why kde 4.1 ?
<timo> delilaz: ok, than it's something else... what version are you running?
<leba__> !portugues | emilton
<emilton> sim
<timo> delilaz: i don't know if I can help you, btw, I'm new to kubuntu too :)
<delilaz> 3.5.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugues
<delilaz> timo: oh ok sometimes newbies can help each other :)
<timo> delilaz: then perhaps you should upgrade to a newer version? I saw someone mentioning version 3.5.9 earlier
<timo> delilaz: true :) it would be my first time helping someone i guess :P
<leba__> !flash | emilton
<ubottu> emilton: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<delilaz> timo: yes I've thought about it but but it's a lot of tarballs to extract and I always have a prob w/ them lol
<timo> delilaz: btw, when did you start getting this shivering stuff?
<timo> delilaz: isn't it possible to upgrade using adept or synaptic?
<delilaz> timo: I would say about 2 mos already and about 5 mos w/kubuntu on this
<timo> delilaz: you mean it also happened before you installed kubuntu?
<delilaz> timo: only certain versions have prepackaged version to upgrade and mine isn't one of them... no I mean I've had kubuntu for 5 mos and the shivering started about 2 mos ago
<timo> delilaz: what OS did you have before you got Kubuntu?
<timo> delilaz: ahh ok
<timo> delilaz: if i were you, i would try to install kubuntu 4.1 :)
<timo> delilaz: i'm using it, and it works great
<delilaz> timo: actually right now the screen is fine but whenever I use any browser to access internet it shivering begins :(
<delilaz> the^ (not it) lol
<timo> delilaz: i see :) but you said it also happened when you use other programs, right?
<delilaz> timo: i'm scared to try anything on this pc, it's been giving me hell lol... yes other programs as well
<timo> delilaz: then it must have something to do with the kernel, i'm afraid
<timo> delilaz: probably something's messed up bad
<timo> delilaz: have you considered a fresh install?
<timo> delilaz: i think that's what i would do in your case
<delilaz> timo: :( I have considered it... but it's a lot of work that I've been putting it off
<blackpearl> any web browser out there that can do control-f to find stuff , like how firefox does? i want to switch to another browser
<timo> delilaz: yeah, i know :)  A friend helped me installing kubuntu 8.0.4 hardy... he had done it before, so we were done in about half an hour I think
<timo> delilaz: but if i was to do it alone, it would have taken me much more time ;)
<delilaz> mainly do to my wireless usb .... gave me the most trouble to install, and then everything else needed... ahhhhh, I'll probably try to upgrade the kernel after all and hope I don't fry this thing :)
<timo> delilaz: yeah, i wouldn't worry that much if i were you
<timo> delilaz: but what wireless usb device gave you so much trouble then?
<delilaz> timo: I don't usually worry, but this pc is a case (don't know why)
<timo> delilaz: ^^ hope you'll be able to fix it after all.. ;)
<verticalvoid> hello everyone, i have kubuntu 7.10 installed (kernel is 2.6.22), and then am running linuxmce in conjunction with it ... the problem is that i have a gigabyte wp01gs card and whenever i get a large amount of traffic flow, the system locks up, get the blinking leds for the caps lock and scroll lock ... so small amount of network activity won't make it go crazy ... i've got the ndiswrapper...
<verticalvoid> ...driver installed and have the native linux drivers blacklisted, any suggestions?
<verticalvoid> so my wireless works, but after some time my kernel goes into panic mode :S
<delilaz> dzwlan wireless usb... anyone know the command to check the usb device name???
<Daisuke_Laptop> lsusb?
<delilaz> daisuke: nope that's not it, but thx :)
<delilaz> timo: thanks I hope I can and that it will fix this nuisance
<timo> delilaz: you're welcome, good luck!
<leba__> When I try to install kubuntu from inside xp it says that the cd are being used by another application or something like that and don't follow the installation process, what that could be ?
<leba__> It says exactly : could not access the cd, please make sure other applications are not using it and try again.
<leba__> What shall I do ?
<delilaz> leba__: try rebooting w/the cd still inside the computer, then it will start the livecd only
<leba__> delilaz, so what the inside intallation process stands for ?
<CAP4276> hello
<delilaz> leba__: I'm not sure, I know I installed w/the live cd and that's how it was recommended to me
<leba__> delilaz, ok, thank you, I will try it.
<delilaz> liba__: and that way u have the option to partition ur hd for a dual-boot in case u still want xp
<delilaz> liba__^ (sorry)
<delilaz> leba__^ lol sorry again
<leba__> delilaz, np, why you are srry ?
<delilaz> mispelled ur nick
<leba__> delilaz, np ;)
<darthbator> Hey guys I had 2 basic KDE questions, 1: How do I stop that terrible notification from happening everytime I switch my desktop. That's quite annoying! 2: After adding an icon to the bottom panel how do I go about moving it around on the panel itself?
<timo> darthbator: I can answer your second question
<timo> just right-click the panel and select unlock widgets
<gnumm> will a upgrade from kubuntu kde3 hardy to kubuntu intrepid kde4 be possible? (i want to kepp the /home partition)
<Riddell> Kubuntu meeting in a couple of minutes in #kubuntu-devel
<comawhite> how can I get a hold of kde4.1?
<stdin> comawhite: see the topic maybe?
<comawhite> nvm
<comawhite> just seen it
<yuri_> anyone using kde4 as their primary?
<comawhite> yuri_, I do on my other distro =]
<comawhite> installing in now in kubuntu
<comawhite> wow it won't lemme install it
<comawhite> ugh
<TimS> netsplit ftl
<Walzmyn> Is it possible to make pidgin not have any thing in the task bar, even when your using it?
<Walzmyn> Is it possible to make pidgin not have any thing in the task bar, even when your using it?
<Lichte> Hi all
#kubuntu 2008-07-31
<ForzaPalermo> what is the default meta key?
<Dragnslcr> I believe it's 'alt'
<ForzaPalermo> doesnt seem to work :(
<dwidmann> meta is probably the one with the logo or such on ti
<crimsun> that's super.
<ForzaPalermo> cant get it to work with either
<dwidmann> ForzaPalermo: try both alts, both controls, maybe?
<ForzaPalermo> na :(
<dnial> Should I be able to run kubuntu livecd with 128 meg ram?
<dwidmann> crimsun: but it is sometimes still referred to as meta ... ie: pull up a kde4 apps shortcut conf window and it will call that meta
<crimsun> they're both metas.  the distinction is newish.
<ForzaPalermo> where is hte kde4 apps shortcut conf window
<dwidmann> ForzaPalermo: most kde4 apps have a settings -> configure shortcuts (same goes for kde3, but they'll call the "logo key" "win", at least for me.
<ForzaPalermo> dwidmann, ok found it, but it just says meta
<ForzaPalermo> not what key it is
<dwidmann> if you want to have something to play with to find your one true meta key, fire up a konsole, and run "xev" and start pushing buttons
<Walzmyn> Is there a way to make the task bar ignore a particular program?
<ForzaPalermo> tried them all
<ForzaPalermo> no meta
<Matraca> hum
<byteme_> hi all
<byteme_> I'm trying to install 8.04 on an HP pre'SORRY'o and I get a kernel panic io aspi timer error
<byteme_> can I get around that?
<woddf2> Hello
<woddf2> KDE 4.1 crashes after login!
<Adun> how to get my cool ubuntu ultimate edition loading bar or my ubuntu loading bar back after I install kde?
<Adun> its a kidnapping of my loading bar kde did
<woddf2> Oh wait...
<Adun> it replaced them with kubuntu bars
<byteme_> I'm trying to install 8.04 on an HP pre'SORRY'o and I get a kernel panic io aspi timer error
<byteme_> can I get around that?
<Adun> ask #ubuntu
<Adun> more people there
<byteme_> thanks I think everyones asleep here
<firecrotch> Does anyone know how I can change the Kubuntu desktop background image from the command line?
<PhilRod> no, but wait a minute and I'll find out
<PhilRod> in fact, wait two minutes, and I'll teach *you* how to find out
<PhilRod> firecrotch: oh wait, kde 3?
<firecrotch> yes, kde3
<firecrotch> I looked on google, couldnt make sense of anything... been a while since I've touched linux in general
<PhilRod> right, then let's begin
<firecrotch> Alright :)
<byteme_> I'm trying to install 8.04 on an HP pre'SORRY'o and I get a kernel panic io aspi timer error
<byteme_> can I get around that?
<PhilRod> firecrotch: help:/khelpcenter/userguide/scripting-the-desktop.html - put that in konqueror
<PhilRod> that's a general guide
<firecrotch> PhilRod: Is there an online copy of that anywhere? Not on the linux machine right now
<PhilRod> firecrotch: yup: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-runtime/userguide/scripting-the-desktop.html
<PhilRod> (would've linked to it first, but my wifi is having issues)
<firecrotch> Thank you very much
<miraclemaxim> that was a great lesson you gave!
<Adun> how do you change the kubuntu loading bar?
<Adun> for another?
<Adun> the one it erased by installing kde
<PhilRod> miraclemaxim: well, I kinda did give the lesson, since I wrote that documentation :-)
<PhilRod> Adun: you mean the one shown on system startup?
<PhilRod> or on logging in?
<miraclemaxim> byteme, you may have a foxconn mobo that could be part of the problem
<byteme_> bummer... not compatible?
<miraclemaxim> i don't know if hp's use foxconn boards
<miraclemaxim> http://www.custompc.co.uk/news/604521/foxconn-sabotages-bios-to-stop-linux-running.html
<byteme_> rc410-m  I'm checking on it now
<byteme_> MSI
<PhilRod> Adun: anyway, if you mean the one shown on system startup, google for "usplash"
<Adun> kk
<Jucato> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
 * PhilRod considers hacking that to get custom artwork
<PhilRod> although my artistic skills are sufficiently lacking that I'd just end up with something horrific
<PhilRod> hehe, the win95 boot screen
<leba__> Why the Kubuntu installation doesn't read my disk partitions ?
<leba__> Do I have to have the disk partitions in linux format in order to the kubuntu installer identify it ?
<chrisinajar_> in kde4, how do i change my mouse sensitivity?
<Innopeor> How i can install kde 4.1 in gutsy?
<chrisinajar_> Innopeor: from source :-P
<chrisinajar_> in kde4, how do i change my mouse sensitivity?
<flaccid_> chrisinajar_: wrong channel, see topic
<Innopeor> chrisinajar, deb packages alternatives? :-)
<chrisinajar_> bah, that gets me every time
<chrisinajar_> thanks flaccid_
<flaccid_> np
<nuxil> kubuntu should be kubuntu-kde3 and kubuntu-kde4 to kubuntu :P si much kde4 question in here :p
<flaccid> it'll change when intrepid is out
<bdizzle> hey, how do I install a .bin file?
<flaccid> bdizzle: goto console and do sh /path/to/file.bin
<bdizzle> ok
<flaccid> you may need sudo if you are installing something
<kr00l> hello
<nuxil> might need to chmod +x first
<kr00l> I need to know what i should go with, kubuntu or ubuntu
<flaccid> won't need to if run under sh iirc
<bdizzle> is there quick way to have it make an uninstall just in case?
<flaccid> kr00l: kubuntu
<flaccid> bdizzle: depends on what you are installing. it should say in its documentation
<bdizzle> Google Earth
<bdizzle> it just gave me the .bin file
<flaccid> !googleearth | bdizzle
<ubottu> bdizzle: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<bdizzle> ah, I didn't know it was in the medibuntu
<flaccid> yeah it may not be the full recent version but. check..
<flaccid> recent=latest
<bdizzle> yeah
<nuxil> flaccid, that doesnt change the fact that if the file have a -x it cant be executed. not even with sh ,, if im correct.. thats the way it works for ./file aswell
<bdizzle> gotcha, found it in Adept
<flaccid> nuxil: if i create file that is just -rw-r--r-- it will execute under sh althought not set, give it a try
 * nuxil wounders whats the point in +x then
<nuxil> flaccid, that can be exploited :\
<flaccid> so you can ./test.sh instead of running it under a shell like sh ./test.sh
<flaccid> exploited, how?
<nuxil> you can execute a file which is not suppose to be executed
<flaccid> nuxil: thats because sh does it. i don't see the exploit/problem
<nuxil> i do
<flaccid> this is scripts, not compiled binaries thus why its run under sh
<flaccid> well it hasn't been a problem and unix is pretty old now
<nuxil> flaccid, i have a lot to say about that.. but its a bit offtopic
<nuxil> we could arguee for houers :p
<flaccid> fari enough
<pexi> hi, I have installed kubuntu (kde4.1) in a macbook (intel graphic) but, I can't find the suspend and hibernate buton, how can I make these buttons visibles?
<flaccid> pexi: wrong channel, see topic
<pexi> ok, thanks
<flaccid> np
<bradford> what's going on in here?
<kbt> i dont now this program. This is a chat
<kbt> good bye
<dwidmann> kbt: irc = internet relay chat ... konversation is a client for it
<bradford> there is not a lot going on in here...
<bradford> is anyone logged in?
<dwidmann> Considerably fewer than usual by the looks of it, only about 268 people in here right now, most of them idle
<bradford> oh
<bradford> this is just my first foray into IRC
<bradford> I found out about this channel from the ubuntu forums
<bradford> so i thought i'd try it out
<dwidmann> It's a nice place. Plenty of knowledgable people around if you pop in at the right time, which varies a bit. It tends to be much less busy around this time, this far away from release.
<bradford> will KDE 4.1 install on Gutsy?
<dwidmann> Ummm, I've no idea if it has been packaged for gutsy or not, one sec while I check
<dwidmann> I'm thinking no.
<bradford> well that's ok
<bradford> I just heard about the release and was wondering if I could install it
<bradford> thanks for checking
<jimmy51_home> i've just got a creative zen v plus and it's working great with amarok + mtp (gnomad2)
<jimmy51_home> i'm going to migrate my mp3 collection to amarok's library (sqllite or whatever)
<Jucato> yay
<Jucato> :)
<bdizzle> heh, its not that har
<bdizzle> d
<bdizzle> just link it to the folder you have your music in
<jimmy51_home> does amarok build and play well enough on windows so i could sync between my work machine (xp pro) and home machine (kubuntu) ?
<bdizzle> heck, I'm dual booting and I just have it linked to the My Music folder
<jimmy51_home> i'd do that... if it were the same machine
<jimmy51_home> i'd like to keep the music collection synced between xp at work and kubuntu at home, using the zen v plus
<jimmy51_home> is that feasible?
<bdizzle> why does using "scp" clog up so much bandwidth?
<nuxil> because you have not set a limit
<jimmy51_home> or is there another cross platform media player that will keep a library (id3 tags, album art, etc)
<jimmy51_home> what do you guys think?
<nuxil> winamp :p
<genii> nuxil: I'm tempted to smack you ;)
<bdizzle> gah, Google Earth completely froze up my computer
<nuxil> i deserve it :p
<bdizzle> I feared a BSOD
<genii> BSOD = Windows talk!
<cadoo> jimmy51_home: even if amarok was working fully on windows that wouldn't mean it would sync all that info
<bdizzle> yes, but same effect of cycles being wasted
<jimmy51_home> cadoo: if it were syncing the info with the player via MTP, wouldn't it sync playlists, id3 info, album art, etc?
<bdizzle> wait, amarok for windows exists? does it work?
<nuxil> bdizzle, i about to tell you to check out the -l option with scp.
<cadoo> you have to compile it yourself
<jimmy51_home> i heard a rumor a while back... haven't tried building it myself though
<bdizzle> -l?
<nuxil> bdizzle> why does using "scp" clog up so much bandwidth?
<bdizzle> yeah
<nuxil> but you left
<nuxil> hehe
<cadoo> jimmy51_home: I'd ask in #amarok
<jimmy51_home> hehe, ok
<dave14325> kubuntu won't let me into the administrator mode??
<nuxil> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<bdizzle> ok, so google earth has crashed twice. I'm uninstalling it
<bdizzle> anyway, sorry about that
<bdizzle> about the scp -l feature
<fiendskull9> I've been using KDE4 for day to day use, and i want to switch back to kde3 now, what is the best and easiest way to install KDE3, and not have the crappy "Random App (KDE3) and Random App (KDE4)" Stuff, but still have KDE4 and KDE3 installed together?
<dave14325> in the network settings window
<nuxil> bdizzle, look in man scp
<nuxil> its all explained there
<bdizzle> kk
<bdizzle> ah .. interesting
<bdizzle> perfect for when I'm at home trying to upload stuff
<nuxil> !man | bdizzle
<ubottu> bdizzle: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bdizzle> yeah, I read the man page
<dave14325> i press the administrator button and it cycles t ot he same screen
<dave14325> *to the
<fiendskull9> How can I install the KDE3 suite next to KDE4?
<nuxil> dave14325, you want to log in as root ?
<nuxil> dave14325, dont do that,, use sudo command.. dave14325 if you want to log in as root, you have to make root a password
<dave14325> nuxil: no just trying to login to the network administrator window, I click on the administrator button on the bottom and it doesnt ask me for my password???
<nuxil> try press ALT F2 and type: kdesu knetworkmanager
<dave14325> nuxil: i think it crashed... nothing happens
<nuxil> ok try it in console and look at the errors.. but use sudo instead of kdesu
<dave14325> nuxil: unable to resolve host
<genii> If you've already used sudo a reset of permissions will have to be done before it runs properly again for the regular user
<dave14325> nuxil: how do i do that/
<nuxil> wait 15 min :p
<dave14325> k..:-)
<dave14325> nuxil: 15 min ??????
<wishie> is there any fix for kaffeine not playing ogg/vorbis audio streams in .mkv videos ? its really frustrating.
<fiendskull9> I've just installed kubuntu-desktop, and would like to know how to remove all packages associated with kubuntu-kde4-desktop.
<dave14325> nuxil: are you serious?
<dave14325> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<wishie> fiendskull9: as for every package, im not too sure.. if you pull out the kdelibs and kdebase for kde4 though, most of the rest will get removed too
<genii> dave14325: What is the name of the user which is normally logged in and then I will give you the command for resetting the config files to them.
<dave14325> genii: david
<genii> dave14325: So in Konsole:   sudo chown -R david:david /home/david/.kde
<dave14325> genii: thanks
<genii> dave14325: You'r welcome. But remember here in, use kdesu for kde apps to run them for temporary admin. Only use sudo for apps which use just the command line
<nuxil> genii, can use sudo on gui apps for debug.
 * nuxil had to take a crap
<genii> nuxil: Problem is it doesn't know about reverting permissions of config files, rc files and so on back to the user which called sudo when it exits. Whereas kdesu does
<dave14325> keeps telling me unknown -R optiion
<dave14325> *option
<genii> -R means recursive
<genii> dave14325: copy and paste from here to Konsole:          sudo chown -R david:david /home/david/.kde
<genii> The username has a lowercase d as in david and not an upperc ase
<genii> ?
<dave14325> im on windows and cant even acess the web on the linux system typing it out
<dave14325> genii: i see that
<genii> dave14325: make sure like this then:  sudo<SPACE>chown<SPACE>-R<SPACE>david:david<SPACE>/home/david/.kde        <-- note the the period before kde
<dave14325> genii: ok
<ramon> any girl?
<genii> ramon: This is not the channel for trying to find dates
<dave14325> genii: "unable to resolve host" again
<genii> dave14325: But now knetworkmanager should be able to at least run normally. Does it?
<genii> dave14325: Once that happens then we can decide what the core issue might be, like DNS or such
<dave14325> genii: it starts, i click on administrator mode, asks me for my password, then cycles back to the same screen
<genii> Thats fine
<dave14325> genii: ok
<genii> dave14325: This is wired or wireless connection?
<dave14325> genii: wired
<genii> dave14325: OK. You see the knetworkmanager icon as a grey plug thing or as a square icon with small red X in it right now?
<genii> ramon: I do not give assistance in private message only in public channel. This is my policy
<dave14325> genii: i looking at the network manager window
<genii> dave14325: Close the window please and then tell me if in bottom right corner near clock you see either one of the two icons I described.
<ramon> ok sorry...
<dave14325> genii: ok a grey plug thing
<genii> dave14325: OK. This means it is a configured connection. Is it supposed to get an IP automatically from a router or so, or did you manually configure it?
<dave14325> genii: i think its dhcp'd
<genii> dave14325: Do you know of pastebin service to post text so we can see it on a website?
<dave14325> genii: yes
<genii> dave14325: To see the contents of your file /etc/network/interfaces is what we need
<dave14325> ok, just a sec
<genii> ramon: Your web browser cannot use port 80 or so?
<ramon> i think yes...why??
<genii> ramon: You had asked me some question about ports
<ramon> yes...i was asking about some other irc clients
<genii> ramon: The standard irc port is 6667    here they prefer 8001
<ramon> ahh ok.
<ramon> yes i tried to other server that port..but i had problems w/ my nickname...i have to change...but i cant
<genii> ramon: Usually the command is like:    /nick newname
<dave14325> !paastebin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paastebin
<genii> ramon: If someone already has a password which belongs to the name it will not let you have the name also
<genii> !past
<dave14325> !pastebin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> hehe
<rgarcia> so i cannot use that nickname?
<genii> rgarcia: Not if someone alse has already made a password for it by registering
<dave14325> genii: i cant copy it to pastebin because offline but i can type it in
<rgarcia> a guy told me that i must have the same nickname as mine at ther server
<genii> dave14325: Basically if there is any entries other than one for the interface called  lo           remove them
<[GuS]> hi guys... i am trying to compile Qt4.4 with phonon support (susing qt4.4 repository source) and i have this after make dpkg-buildpackage: /bin/sh: -phonon: not found
<genii> dave14325: When the network manager sees something in there for an interface, it thinks they are manually configured and does nothing with them.
<dave14325> http://paste.ubuntu.com/32464/
<[GuS]> and i think there is a problem with the debian files since if i do make, it start to build
<[GuS]> debian rules* i mean
<genii> dave14325: In your case remove the last 2 lines regarding address and netmask
<dave14325> genii: ok
<genii> dave14325: To edit the file from kde, use:   alt-f2      kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<dave14325> ok
<dave14325> genii: typed that in and nothing happened
<genii> dave14325: Have patience please.
<dave14325> ok ill try again
<dave14325> im calm
<genii> Did you click on the "Run" button after that?
<dave14325> just a sec
<genii> space between kate and /etc/network/interfaces  also :)
<dave14325> genii: typed it in three times clicked run and nothing happened
<genii> [GuS]: It's not really an issue which qualifies for support since it's not an application which comes bundled with Kubuntu. But regarding makefiles or debian-ifying things they might know in #kubuntu-devel channel
<[GuS]> genii: right, thanks
<[GuS]> and yes... is related to that...
<genii> dave14325: Ok. So then open Konsole and do instead:   sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces         and make the change of removing bottom two lines. Then ctrl-x to exit. Choose Y when asked to save. Hit Enter when asked for filename.
<fiendskull9> I just rebooted my Kubuntu box, and it is suddenly freezing at "Configuring network interfaces". And upon rebooting into recovery mode it freezes on "Setting up console font and keymap". Could somebody please help me with a solution (Im booted into a LiveCD right now)
<dave14325> o ill try that
<dave14325> *ok
<genii> dave14325: Just remember the mouse does not work in there, just keyboard :)
<genii> fiendskull9: Did it have an unexpected shutoff or quit during an upgrade?
<fiendskull9> genii: Nope, just a voluntary reboot.
<dave14325> genii: ive dragged and dropped commands in there though if that counts..lol
<genii> dave14325: the nano program does not normally know about the mouse however
<dave14325> genii: ok
<dave14325> wearing out my source button on my monitor..lol
<genii> dave14325: Were you successful yet in applying the changes to the file?
<dave14325> genii: still getting unable to resolve host
<genii> dave14325: Patience :)
<dave14325> :-)
<dave14325> genii: o im in!!! how do i save the changes?
<genii> dave14325: In nano?
<dave14325> genii: yes
<genii> dave14325: ctrl-x     then Y when asked to save file. Then Enter to choose same file name
<dave14325> genii: seemed to work
<viper> helo
<viper> can anybody help a newbie out?
<dave14325> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<genii> dave14325: Good. Now right-click on network icon. Choose Manual Configuration. Enter usual password. What interfaces it sees there? Hopefully eth0
<viper> Hi I have installed ubuntu on 2 machines. my wife and mine ver 8.04 wife is loving it but she wants to access my printer that is on my machine. how do I network the 2 boxes to share the printer (and files)? i am familiar with windows networking but not ubuntu.
<dave14325> genii: nothing happens afterI click on manual installation
<dave14325> genii: more patience?
<dave14325> :-)
<genii> dave14325: Reboot the box
<dave14325> genii: ok
<genii> Nicely :)
<dave14325> genii: lol
<dave14325> rebooted with no network icon down by clock
<Guest64031> Can i get help installing the new KDE 4.1?
<genii> viper: System Settings...Sharing...File Sharing... Administrator Mode...Enable Simple Sharing                    This for files. The printer might be found by her box if you just try to install it
<genii> Guest64031: In #kubuntu-kde4
<genii> dave14325: Thats OK, we can manually start it
<viper> sorry i forgot to mention i am usuing gnome
<genii> viper: #ubuntu then please
<dave14325> genii: ok
<corigo> Any opinions: inetd or xinetd?
<genii> corigo: inetd is no more anyhow. So xinetd
<corigo> gracias
<aib_> what's the fastest way nowadays to get a smörgåsbord of plugins installed for firefox?
<genii> The same as the old days
<aib_> one by one?
<aib_> lame!
<[GuS]> anyway... no answer on kubuntu-devel.. but i've fixed
<[GuS]> is the symlink of sh to dash the problem..
<genii> aib_: Sad but true
<dr_Willis> aib_,  i seem to recall some extension archiver extension... :)
<genii> [GuS]: Yes that often is an issue for some reason
<aib_> dr_Willis, i mean plugins (flash, java etc...) and not extensions
<dr_Willis> aib_,  I just write my own little script that installs the various bits i want for a new ubuntu install.
<[GuS]> genii: yep.. i saw it many times... but weird, the package source has a patch for that inside the debian rules genii
<dr_Willis> kubuntu-restricted-extras grabs a lot of them
<[GuS]> but seems is not being applied
<[GuS]> *kubuntu_03_use_bash_in_configure.diff
<aib_> dr_Willis, i've just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and it doesn't add any entries to about:plugins in firefox
<aib_> maybe someone maintains a handy dandy package selection file for this?
<dr_Willis> aib_,  there ubuntu-restricted extras and kubuntu-restricted extras also.
<dr_Willis> I dont even rember what all they install.  I was thinking java, flash, and some codecs
<aib_> ahh.. the kubuntu guy also has libk3b2-extracodecs libtunepimp5-mp3 libxine1-ffmpeg
<genii> aib_: Some of those are in medibuntu
<tobe> hey guys having xorg.conf questions when you are ready
<dave14325> genii: sory hit the power button by accident..xo
<tobe> after installing 8.04.1 my xorg.conf file looks very generic, there are no modules listed and it doesnt look anything like my gutsy xorg.conf
<genii> dave14325: Ah. I thought I had stressed "nicely" .... ;)
<genii> tobe: Normal
<dave14325> :-)
<tobe> i am running an older satellite toshiba with ati radeon mobility 7000
<dave14325> *bumped
<tobe> i understand genii but is there any info i can go read on right now
<genii> dave14325: Did it boot all right ?
<genii> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<dave14325> genii: yea but with no icon
<corigo> Intalling perl?
<corigo> (how to)
<genii> tobe: PErhaps find your model in the list there for known issues
<tobe> thank you i will check that
<tobe> is it ok if i stay logged in while searching that area
<tobe> in this irc
<genii> tobe: Only offensive types get booted from here usually :)
<tobe> ok thats good to know,
<genii> corigo: add/remove    then look for package called  perl   and install it
<tobe> im not scared of cli and i have manners
<genii> dave14325: Ok. So to try running it by: alt-2      then:    knetworkmanager
<dave14325> genii: k
<genii> dave14325: Note there is NOT a kdesu there
<dave14325> ok
<aib_> medibuntu provided me the acroread firefox plugin
<aib_> that was a fair amount of work for a single plugin :( :( :( :(
<dave14325> genii: ok got the icon back
<tobe> genii this list looks very up to date on the laptop models
<corigo> Don't see a perl package
<genii> corigo: Then in Konsole:   sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install perl
<tobe> would an old working xorg.conf from gutsy work for accerelation for compiz and such
<dave14325> genii: went to manual configuration, entered password.................nothing :-(
<genii> corigo: Close the graphical package manager first
<tobe> sorry take care of dave first
<genii> dave14325: Something seems messed with it.
<tobe> mine is purely cosmetic
<dave14325> tobe: thanks
<corigo> some files failed to download 0 updated, 0 installed. etc.
<dave14325> genii: reinstall?
<kr00l> So i'm not sure if I installed KDE 4.1 or not
<dave14325> feels hacked
<kr00l> how can i tell if 4.1 is in or not?
<genii> dave14325: In Konsole can you do: ping google.com               let it run a few lines if it is successful, then hit ctrl-c to stop it. If it doesn't start pinging google in maybe 30-40 seconds use ctrl-c to halt it also. In either case let me know what it says
<dave14325> genii: ok thanks
<genii> tobe: Conceivably the old xorg.conf will work. But back up the original in case.
<azl> hello... Is there a protocol for asking questions in here?
<tobe> inconceivably i did wipe and clean first cuz there was a windows partition
<genii> !ask | azl
<ubottu> azl: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<genii> kr00l: Perhaps ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<tobe> but i have tried to run aticonfigure --initial and it says not installed
<tobe> run dpkg blah . blah and no luck again
<dave14325> genii: ping www.google.com...unknown host www.google.com
<genii> dave14325: OK
<azl> great. Long time Windows user. I have a NVidia 8800GT with a 6200 alongside. I tried to config the drivers to enable a dual-display. Now I'm in a strict 800x600 environment and can't get out of it. Suggestions?
<tobe> might you know of a an area where i can find an xorg.conf that i could piggy back some from
<genii> tobe: Not offhand :(
<tobe> thats ok
<ubuntu_> hi
<tobe> do you think if i reinstall gutsy and save the xorg.conf and then install hardy and slap in the old xorg. it might work
<genii> tobe: Yes. But convoluted
<tobe> totally off topic but the neighbors have a Great Pyrenees Dog and hes taller than chewbacca and looking in my window
<dave14325> oops
<genii> dave14325: Bumped power plug again?
<ForgeAus> I need a little assistance with the installer
<tobe> by convoluted you mean that xorg has jumped passed some of these issues my old lappy loves
<dave14325> genii: no sorry for thw spam
<ForgeAus> how do I know which hard drive (hd0) is?
<azl> OK... fixed the resolution issue. Is there any way to restart the display server without killing X (and all running applications)?
<dave14325> *links
<genii> ForgeAus: for bios and grub (hd0) is first hard drive it finds in the order of looking: ide0master ide0slave ide1master ide1slave           sometimes before ide it is the sata bus but same idea
<ForgeAus> I want grub on the boot sector of my SATA drive but theres also an IDE drive there...
<genii> ForgeAus: Depends then on if your bios scans sata or ide first
<ForgeAus> genii that doesn't help I have both 1 IDE master + 1 SATA drive (and the SATA is the one I want the boot partition on)
<ForgeAus> genii: how do I determine that?
<genii> ForgeAus: When both exist sata bus is *usually* scanned first
<tobe> genii you must get tired after a good session in here :)
<genii> tobe: Yes
<ForgeAus> ok so SATA will be hd0??? (its set to boot off that drive)
<genii> ForgeAus: If it's the boot drive then yup it's definitely it
<tobe> genii but very satisfying when you fix a botched install >>>>>>:)
<ForgeAus> ok what happens if its not? how do I restore the boot sector of my other drive?
<ForgeAus> (I don't want it touched if possible)
<genii> azl: alt-f2 kwin --replace
<tobe> azl gailed
<genii> azl: This is if you are not running compiz
<tobe> sorry bailed
<genii> tobe: He returned
<tobe> and the arkansan can see again lol
<azl> thank you genii!
<genii> ForgeAus: You installed grub to the drive which is not the one set to boot from?
<genii> azl: You're welcome
<ForgeAus> (I realize better to not touch it in the first place of course, but  I'm not leaving our estimate of hd0 to chance, this is not my PC and I want it to function as it did before my Kubuntu install later)
<ForgeAus> (although I might add a kubuntu option to ntldr if possible)
<ForgeAus> genii I havn't installed at all yet
<genii> ForgeAus: Then you should not need to do anything to the boot sector of any drive but the one which is hd0
<ForgeAus> I'm in the process of doing so, in the ready to install (this is feisty btw - will upgrade it soon) after repartitioning, I clicked advanced and grub says (hd0) is where its going
<ForgeAus> genii I agree, but is there something I can do before-hand to make a backup of hd0's boot sector to restore easily if something goes wrong there?
<genii> ForgeAus: There IS some dd command which will yank out the MBR and put it to a file. But as to exact command I do not know. It might be found by google
<ForgeAus> (note I am booting from the live CD)
<ForgeAus> yeah I think its dd
<ForgeAus> but I'm not sure how to use it either
<ForgeAus> brb, checking #Linux someone there might know
<ForgeAus> I think I might, just to be safe put BOTH drives MBR's into a file
<genii> dave14325: OK so ping by name does not work. try:    ping 64.233.187.99
<genii> dave14325: This is google.com IP
<dave14325> ok
<tobe> i know that the new kubuntu 8.04 will slightly mess up your xorg.conf but i want my old stuff back
<genii> tobe: They are using now some new system where the X settings are preset somewhere earlier. The details I do not know however
<dave14325> genii: operation not permitted over and over again
<genii> dave14325: Hmm
<genii> dave14325: Something is horribly wrong with your box.
<dave14325> thats what i thought..:-/
<tobe> hey genii if you know a user with my "" presets "" lol let me know
<genii> dave14325: Wait. Is this the first username that was made on the computer, or a username which was made afterwards?
<corigo> How can I update to KDE 4.1?
<dave14325> genii: the only one ive made.. the original
<tobe> corigo dont do it yet
<genii> tobe: All xorg.conf files are identical now in the way of "Configured Video Device" etc etc
<corigo> ok
<tobe> ahhh
<genii> dave14325: OK. Users made afterwards have to be added into certain groups to allow them to do things...is why I asked
<tobe> yes your user groups are very important
<dave14325> genii:  i see
<tobe> once more off topic
<tobe> nancy grace was born of the devil
<genii> dave14325: Since this seems to be some deeper issue than just involving knetworkmanager or your network setup, I would recommend a reinstall (if you can stand it)
<dave14325> genii: ok thats what i thought, thanks for the extended help
<tobe> actually she is the first born of some evil anime demon that destroys the human moral
<tobe> you are welcome :)
<genii> dave14325: Doing forensics to find exact cause could consume us for more time than just a reinstall. I normally don;t recommend this but in your case, to make an exception.
<tobe> sorry all love should go to genii
<genii> !helpersnack | genii
<tobe> again that giant dog is in my window
<dave14325> genii: ok thamks again :-)
<genii> dave14325: You're welcome. Sorry not to be of more assistance
<tobe> i swear to the norwegian gods its a GIANT DOG 225 lbs
<genii> Weird, the bot seems to be offline
<genii> !ping
<mr---t-> !botsnack
<tobe> hey genii
<genii> tobe: Yes?
<mr---t-> yup
<tobe> seriously should i regress to gutsy
<genii> tobe: No, Hardy is much better. However certain specific issues like tweaking video are still (as they have always been) problemmatic
<tobe> this is an old laptop toshiba satellite S1062
<genii> tobe: If it has more than 256 ram Hardy is still a better option if possible
<tobe> i upped it to 512 WHOOOO HOO
<genii> !ping
<tobe> but it has the guts to do what i need
<tobe> wardrive anyon
<tobe> e
<genii> Hmm bot is here but seems not responding
<stdin> genii: give it a while to sync
<tobe> its sad but i drilled a giant pigtail into my psp and i get like half mile connection lol
<genii> stdin: Ah, thanks
<tobe> and genii
<tobe> for your help tonight which is alot more than most any user gives
<tobe> please im me so i may speak to you
<genii> I like to help
<tobe> privately
<ForgeAus> can a liveCD mount NTFS?
<genii> ForgeAus: Usually, yes
<ForgeAus> thx
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
 * genii hugs ubottu for dear life!
<genii> ;)
<ForgeAus> hehe
<tobe> anyone know how to make a Mac read ReiserFS
<ForgeAus> ubotu rox!
<tobe> i love UBOTU
<tobe> best community ever
<administrator_> me too
<tobe> i just finished a 16 hour shift
<ForgeAus> ahh that worked
<tobe> i was trying to be civil but i feel stupid now lol, you guys have a good night, but seriously if you figure how to give me my old video
<ForgeAus> got sdb1 (NTFS XP partition mounted)
<tobe> stuffs hit me up
<ForgeAus> argh its read only!
<genii> hehe
<ForgeAus> um I need to unmount it and fusemount?
<administrator_> where are you from/
<genii> ForgeAus: I think it might just need correct mount options. But my ntfs-mounting-fu currently eludes me. stdin may know
<ForgeAus> I've done all this (well ntfs mounting anyway) before once I just don't remember how
<stdin> ForgeAus: there is limited write support in the ntfs driver, but fuse would be better. use the -t ntfs-3g option
<ForgeAus> thanx
<dave14325> can i format the disk from the prompt?
<ForgeAus> unknown filesystem type  '
<genii> dave14325: From livecd prompt?
<ForgeAus> ntfs-3g'
<ForgeAus> its from a feisty liveCD I guess it doesn't have FUSE installed? or ntfs-3g maybe
<stdin> ForgeAus: does /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g exist?
<genii> ForgeAus: You can sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<dave14325> genii: from inside kubuntu install or should  use ubcd?
<genii> dave14325: If from kubuntu installcdrom then go for it
<dave14325> genii: ill use gparted
<ForgeAus> no theres mount.ntfs-fuse and mount.fuse
<ForgeAus> but mount.ntfs-3g
<ForgeAus> grr but NO mount.ntfs-3g
<stdin> what liveCD is it?
<genii> ForgeAus: To reiterate: You can sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g            even if on livecd
<ForgeAus> like I said its feisty
<ForgeAus> yeah genii I think I just needed to apt-get update first
<ForgeAus> wasn't finding ntfs-3g package hehe
<ForgeAus> still not I guess I need to enable repositories :(
<ForgeAus> I hate how this makes the simple things so difficult!
<genii> !info ntfs-3g feisty
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<genii> ForgeAus: Needs universe enabled, looks like
<ForgeAus> I know how to enable universe
<ForgeAus> just trying to do so
<ForgeAus> then again maybe not? whats going on
<ForgeAus> when I use manage repositories it doesn't work, instead updates the package list and dumps me back
<ForgeAus> thats weird
<genii> ForgeAus: echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list            then try install it again (ntfs-3g) after update
<ForgeAus> uh wait, before I do that I'm having troubles using the xserver as root
<ForgeAus> apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ForgeAus> Reading package lists... Done
<ForgeAus> Building dependency tree
<ForgeAus> Reading state information... Done
<ForgeAus> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<ForgeAus> oops sorry wrong paste
<flaccid> !pastebin | ForgeAus
<ubottu> ForgeAus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ForgeAus> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ForgeAus> Xlib: No protocol specified
<flaccid> probably because you are not logged in as root. and you do not use root X anyway
<ForgeAus> flaccid I'm using a liveCD... however that is organized...
<flaccid> same thing
<ForgeAus> its not about ME logging in as root or using a rootX its about how the liveCD is set up... hehe
<flaccid> no its not.
<ForgeAus> so how do I tell it to use the xserver that is up and running?
<ForgeAus> I can sudo to root easily enough
<flaccid> what are you trying to do?
<ForgeAus> well it'd proably be easier if I could have Adept work
<ForgeAus> I managed to run itt, but it wasn't working because of errors from Xserver...
<ForgeAus> I guess if I don't fix that kate is going to be just as difficult
<flaccid> how did you run it?
<ForgeAus> I just used sudo adept_manager
<flaccid> thats the incorrect way. use kdesudo adept_manager
<Jucato> *cough*
<Jucato> sudo --> kdesu or kdesudo
<ForgeAus> ahh IC thanx
<ForgeAus> I shold have known better
<ForgeAus> just not thinking about those extra bits right now... I think
<ForgeAus> and its making things difficult.. lol
<ForgeAus> much better!
<flaccid> !enter | ForgeAus
<ubottu> ForgeAus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ForgeAus> lol, ok
<ForgeAus> ahh ok, just waiting for that to intsall , shouldn't take long, then I can try mounting again :)
<ForgeAus> ok mounted :)
<ForgeAus> now all I need is the command to backup the bootsectors...
<genii> ForgeAus: I'll google for it as well
<genii> ForgeAus: http://www.brunolinux.com/01-First_Things_To_Know/Backing_Up_the_MBR.html
<ForgeAus> hehe interesting, same page I was just getting to from a search "backing up MBR's" :)
<genii> I used:        dd "MBR"        ... first one
<ForgeAus> does it matter if the disk is mounted or not?
<genii> better for dd not to be
<ForgeAus> doh i just noticed something, I thought the old drive was IDE but its sata too
<ForgeAus> sda and sdb
<ForgeAus> anyway now they're backed up its no trouble
<ForgeAus> all I need to do is try and install :) if it all goes wrong I just need to restore the MBR I copied :)
<genii> Yup
<ForgeAus> it might help after to have also a copy of grub's MBR so I can be tricky and chainboot that in ntldr so that I can hide it in the boot.ini to boot Linux transparently when I want to
<ForgeAus> (I'm putting Linux on my dad's computer for him, he's just worried about it interferring with XP or messing with the boot process adding menu's etc to have additional steps beforehe gets to XP so I'm just making it transparent for him, so at first he won't even know its there :) hehe)
<ForgeAus> so if I do an MBR of grub and add it to the boot.ini, have that not show by default (you can use f5 or F8 to go there if you want to) ... that way he can have a transparent way into linux
<ForgeAus> and mum can use the computer as normal without even knowing Linux is there!
<flaccid> ForgeAus: can you consider 1 line responses?
<ForgeAus> flaccid?
<flaccid> yes
<ForgeAus> I was just explaining what I was trying to do
<flaccid> ForgeAus: there can only be 1 mbr used in this case on boot. windows or grub for example
<flaccid> ForgeAus: try to do it on one line
<ForgeAus> flaccid yes, but if I create a file that is a copy of GRUB's mbr, I can chainboot from ntldr to it
<flaccid> yes but that doesn't achieve what you want to do..
<ForgeAus> doesn't it?
<genii> ForgeAus: Actually I did something tricky like this previously
<flaccid> actually it probably does (mostly), but we support grub here. goto ##windows for support on windows mbr/boot
<ForgeAus> flaccid I don't need help with the ntldr stuff I Don't think and I wouldn't ask here for it anyway
<genii> ForgeAus: In that case we had systems normally booting to win98. When floppy booted, went to hd install of Debian and ran a dd of a file.img backup of clean win98 install back.
<ForgeAus> genii, essentially yes same concept, just different OS's and boot loaders...
<genii> ForgeAus: Anyhow, it's sound and can be done if wanted.
<flaccid> it hurts to read it
<genii> flaccid: Hehehe
<ForgeAus> flaccid? sorry I didn't intend to cause you pain...
<genii> flaccid: They weren't quite ready there for linux, unfortunately....
<ForgeAus> I'm just trying to fulfill everyones requirements...
<flaccid> if you need help ask, otherwise take it to ot :)
<ForgeAus> well I'm not sure if I do or don't right now, just finishing the install process for Kubuntu, I just want to get it right now so I don't mess things up for later, you know?
<ForgeAus> after this next question for him is what does he like better, linux or OSX .. hopefully he chooses linux, lots less work that way :)
<flaccid> !ot | ForgeAus
<ubottu> ForgeAus: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<psycholic> do i need to add my user to a group to be able to read/write to my hpmedia vault?
<psycholic> do i need to add my user to a group to be able to read/write to my hpmedia vault?
<flaccid> psycholic: no need to repeat
<flaccid> psycholic: is this a mounted drive?
<psycholic> i think i can mount it
<psycholic> i can ping it ok
<psycholic> and i have a link to it "remote share"
<flaccid> well i don't know what a hpmedia vault is or how its connected, so i can't answer
<psycholic> network
<psycholic> its a nas
<flaccid> consult your manual
<flaccid> i still don't know which protocol etc.
<genii> flaccid: It's like one of those WD MyBook things
<genii> SMB and CIFS
<psycholic> cifs
<psycholic> i put a line in my fstab
<psycholic> let me check it so you can see it
<flaccid> hooray some details :)
<flaccid> !mount | psycholic
<ubottu> psycholic: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> !samba | psycholic first link
<ubottu> psycholic first link: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<flaccid> i mount like this in fstab for my nas: //nas/PUBLIC\040DISK\0401       /media/nas-1            cifs    users,credentials=/home/flaccid/.smbcredentials,noauto,exec,rw,uid=1000,gid=1000        0       0
<psycholic> /HPMediaVault14/Documents/ /mnt/Vault cifs username=<tkienzle>,password=<******>,uid=<timmy>,rw,umask=00  0   0
<flaccid> psycholic: and what is the output of ls -ld /mnt/Vault; mount | grep Vault
<flaccid> umask=00 doesn't look right
<psycholic> its there is
<psycholic> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 0 2008-07-20 04:26 /mnt/Vault
<psycholic> //HPMediaVault14/Documents on /mnt/Vault type cifs (rw,mand)
<flaccid> psycholic: what happens when you try to write?
<stdin> uid should be an ID not a user-name
<psycholic> it says permission denided
<flaccid> i assumed <timmy> was replaced with a uid
<flaccid> psycholic: in which directory are you trying to write to?
<psycholic> Documents
<psycholic> whats a uid?
<psycholic> !uid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uid
<stdin> flaccid: it uses IDs because the device with /etc/passwd on it may not be mounted
<flaccid> ls -l on that dir to see. check the perms
<flaccid> stdin: i dont need to know that...
<stdin> well, you do now anyway
<flaccid> why? i already did..
<flaccid> oh ok
<flaccid> im off
<psycholic> i'm not sure but i think the user i created on the nas dod not take
<ForgeAus> yup I knew I had reason to worry... guess what? wrong disk
<ForgeAus> when I reset it sailed nicely into XP with no grub, no Linux, no Kubuntu, but its installed, just on wrong MBR
<ForgeAus> I take it I need to reinstall using (hd1) instead?
<ForgeAus> then restore the backup of the MBR?
<OutoLumo> ForgeAus, install what?
<OutoLumo> ForgeAus, it seems like you only need to re-install grub on the primary disk - or change the booting disk from the BIOS settings...
<ForgeAus> Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ForgeAus> so I use that to do that? I still need to restore the other drives MBR, because right now its got grub on it right?
<ForgeAus> (Kubuntu has a habit of getting the wrong HDD on me... lol I'm just glad I took the precaution of backing up the MBR first!)
<OutoLumo> ForgeAus, That's a good idea since you don't  need it. On the other hand, you could just configure the grub on that disk to do nothing...
<ForgeAus> I think I'll just do a full reinstall, that way I will have 2 grubs, but at least I won't need to discern alternate confusing stuff like hd0 and hd1 from sda and sdb
<OutoLumo> ForgeAus, how about the BIOS trick?
<ForgeAus> I kinda want to tuck grub as far away as possible... mostly..
<OutoLumo> use lilo?-)
<ForgeAus> I could just switch drivesin the bios that would load grub, right, I know, but I don't want that... in fact I want to (later) chainload grub from ntldr
<ForgeAus> (Ideally having ntldr as both drives primary boot manger like it was would suit, that way I maintain transparency of XP, that way myself and dad can use the F key to go into the menu to chainboot to grub to run linux, and the rest of the PC remains unaffected...)
<ForgeAus> so right now i got 1 ntldr and 1 grub (but the wrong ones, I gotta switch that backwards)
<OutoLumo> Ok... well that's another issue...
<OutoLumo> Sorry, can't help you there :-/
<ForgeAus> well first step I think should be getting grub on the right disk
<ForgeAus> then I swap the drives over in the bios and fixmbr with windows (thats non-linux stuff of course)... hopefully that fixes that...
<ForgeAus> after that dd a bootsect.grb file from in linux, and add a reference to that as an entry in ntldr's boot.ini
<ForgeAus> that way both drives retain their ntldr's as default boot manager, and the right one will chainload grub... right???
<ForgeAus> before I do any of that better restart into liveCD, can't do much from in XP about all of that :)
<OutoLumo> I cannot tell - I don't know ntldr :-/
<ForgeAus> I'm not expecting you to...resetting... just still trying to get my head around this :) I think I'm getting it.. slowly
<OutoLumo> That's the way to become an expert =)
<Grleaf> any software out there to use like yahoo messenger for ubuntu?
<OutoLumo> Greyhound, gaim, kopete
<OutoLumo> hmh
<genii> gaim now is pidgin
<genii> ForgeAus: How goes the MBR thing?
<spire> anyone awake
<Jevsan> yes
<pag> spire, just ask – it's more likely that someone will aswer to a support question than to generic "anyone here" ;)
<spire> just ask what... ? im only tryin to chat
<spire> ;P
<pag> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<spire> gee sorry
<spire> where can i get a list of efnet servers?
<spire> im using konversation
<spire> i cant find them
<flaccid> spire: not the place to ask
<flaccid> google is a good bet
<flaccid> spire: http://www.efnet.org/?module=servers thats how easy it is with google :)
<tacoman> has anyone heard any issues with ubiquity freezing the system during install?  I checked quite a few bugs that turned up in google but none seemed to cover my issue
<spire> well fuck ill leave then... i cant seem to say the right thing
<pag> tacoman, you have enough ram?
<tacoman> pag:  4GB
<tacoman> it freezes at different points
<flaccid> spire: sorry mate. its kubuntu support in this channel
<tacoman> sometimes it doesn't fire, sometimes it will go to 33%, once it went to 50%
<tacoman> this is before any options are presented, during its initial load
<tacoman> it happens with both the standard kubuntu disc and the kde4 disc
<tacoman> I was trying to do this through wubi if that helps
<greeklegend> ok, kde4 packages from ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4 are broken?
<greeklegend> i can't install kwin-kde4
<greeklegend> because it depends on libkdecorations4
<pag> greeklegend, #kubuntu-kde4 probably knows better ;)
<greeklegend> :P righto thanks
<rudyerazo> espanol
<patrick02> salut$
<Jevsan> thanks <pag>, I had the same problem
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> hi pag
<patrick02> y a t'il des français?
<ForgeAus> hehe back
<ForgeAus> hmmm...
<ForgeAus> ok now grub doesn't recognise the kubuntu partition
<genii> ForgeAus: Got the MBR thing figured out finally?
<genii> Hmm
<chairman> help
<flaccid> specify error ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> hehe genii getting there
<genii> !ask | chairman
<ubottu> chairman: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ForgeAus> flaccid I might not need help yet, I'm goina check it out first... brb..
<chairman> i need to conffiggure my kmail
<flaccid> chairman: and what is the specific problem?
<ForgeAus> restarting...
<spike_> well got Kubuntu booting without the livecd :)
<ForgeAus> hehe :)
<ForgeAus> ok Kubuntu works, now gotta make another copy for bootsect.grb
<ForgeAus> for some reason when I was installing it had to be hd1, but in grubs menu.lst had to be hd0 ...
<AQ_LIVE> anyone here who's sing skype with kubuntu?u
<jussi01> me
<AQ_LIVE> which installer pack did you get?
<jussi01> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jussi01> from that repo
<AQ_LIVE> I can't seem to get it installed with the ubuntu pack
<jussi01> AQ_LIVE: try installing from the medibuntu repo
<AQ_LIVE> wow I thinks I'll need some helåp with that
<jussi01> AQ_LIVE: there is a tutorial on the site
<AQ_LIVE> do you know a guide somewhere
<jussi01> under repositiry how to
<AQ_LIVE> medibuntu.com ??
<jussi01> no, medibuntu.org....
<AQ_LIVE> great thanks a lot take care
<Jevsan> AQ_LIVE i had that problem, for me the problem was that i had the package in a folder with a not english name, after i moved to my home it installed without problem
<usamahashimi> today i installed kde-4.1, when i go to system setting > login manager, it does not allow me to change?
<jussi01> usamahashimi: please use #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support :)
<ForgeAus> hmmm I can't seem to mount /dev/sdb1 :(
<ForgeAus> ok umounting it seemed to work
<Miles> guise i just installed on a laptop, the livecd worked fine. but x doesn't work
<Miles> i think the resolution/regresh is too high, but i don't know what modeline to use
<Miles> it's not my computer >.>
<Aranel> is anyone here having problems with kwin compositing after package update?
<ForgeAus> ok now I need to know how to restore the backup MBR images
<Miles> dd
<chairman> help!
<flaccid> !help | chairman
<ubottu> chairman: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<flaccid> oops
 * flaccid hands chairman a lifesaver
<chairman> i need help w my kmail
<ForgeAus> heheh crossing fingers :)... this should work! ... I should boot up into XP smoothly... (but have the option to go to boot menu and select kubuntu)
<flaccid> chairman: what in particular?
 * Heller tests
<chairman> conffiguring my gmail account w/Kmail
<flaccid> chairman: google returns lots of results
<chairman> i don't copy
<flaccid> chairman: search google: kmail gmail
<Jevsan> chairman this is for gmail IMAP https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799&topic=12920
<Jevsan> and this for POP https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287&topic=12917
<Jevsan> thats all
<flaccid> this as well: http://blog.linuxoss.com/2007/11/howto-configuring-kmail-with-gmail-imap-and-disconnected-imap/
<Aranel> How can I start an application in other language ? for example In Turkish KDE I want to start system settings app in English ?
<PhilRod> Aranel: KDE_LANG=en systemsettings
<Aranel> PhilRod: thanks :)
<Aranel> PhilRod: but still starting in Turkish.
<PhilRod> try just LANG instead of KDE_LANG
<Aranel> PhilRod: tried it too
<PhilRod> Aranel: oh wait, in the help menu there's a "switch application language" option
<Aranel> PhilRod: help menu?
<Aranel> PhilRod: (i'm using kde4 system settings)
<PhilRod> ah
<PhilRod> not sure about that then
<PhilRod> oh, did you try LANG=C ?
<Aranel> PhilRod: tried now, and doesnt working.
<Aranel> PhilRod: are you using KDE4 ?
<PhilRod> not right now, although I have subversion trunk installed
<Aranel> PhilRod: but you can open system settings app now?
<PhilRod> yeah, just a sec
<PhilRod> ah, there is no menu
<chairman> how do i import my emails to kmail form my gmails
<PhilRod> chairman: you can access your gmail account from kmail using imap
<PhilRod> or if you really want to import your mail, use whatever export feature gmail has, and just export to a format that kmail supports (mbox, maildir)
<PhilRod> then file->import messages in kmail
<chairman> ok i'll try tht
<Aranel> PhilRod: can you look at this image (http://imaj.at/45702-46cc) and tell me the english string of "Doğrudan Hazırlama"
<ForgeAus> looks like the problem is nobody knows enough about ntldr to fix/use it effectively
<ForgeAus> I got the linux stuff sorted out already
<ForgeAus> I just have an error saying that it can't find hal.dll which I don't want it to load anyway! ...
<ForgeAus> but thats nothing you guys can help with, just keeping you updated lol :)
<chairman> what host do i put?
<chairman> caan someone automatically do this for me
<flaccid> nope
<PhilRod> Aranel: "direct rendering"
<rasmus> i need help uninstalling parts of the "KDE 4 network module"
<chairman> flaccid what host do i use
<Aranel> PhilRod: thank you , its really important for me :)
<flaccid> chairman: for what?
<flaccid> chairman: do yourself a favour and read the links we post you.
<chairman> so i can import my emails to Kmail to configgure with it
<flaccid> chairman ^^
<chairman> i did tht .nothing happened
<rasmus> I upgraded to feisty fawn yesterday and unforunatley i got some programes i dont want automaticly installed. Those are for example Kppp, Krdc.
<rasmus> If i look for them with adept they are not checked, but they appear in my programes-menu
<flaccid> chairman: sounds like you have a user problem
<chairman> wrong username?
<flaccid> chairman: no, you.
<rasmus> is there somebody hwo can help me?
<chairman> or can i use the username on my emaail address
<PhilRod> chairman: google for "gmail imap" and you'll almost certainly find something relevant
<flaccid> chairman: follow this [18:35] <flaccid> this as well: http://blog.linuxoss.com/2007/11/howto-configuring-kmail-with-gmail-imap-and-disconnected-imap/
<flaccid> PhilRod: we have provided enough links. i think the user has an intellectual limitation
<PhilRod> flaccid: ah, ok - I was late to the party
<flaccid> yeah
<rasmus> Some body got some time left?
<chairman> thks flaccid
<chairman> appreciate tht
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> its a good idea to read/listen here :)
<chairman> i'm new to the linux world but i love the stability
<PhilRod> rasmus: sounds like you have the kdenetwork package installed, which will include all those apps you mentioned
<PhilRod> it sounds like what you want is to remove the kdenetwork package and install the apps individually. That only works if individual packages are available though. Not sure if that's the case
<staven> How to save a view in konqueror?
<rasmus> PhilRod: i won't loose my internetconnection if i do so?
<chairman> thks gguys
<leba__> why kubuntu installer doesn't recognize my disk partitios ?
<Schijnn> I'm trying to install a theme from SVN, and it keeps saying I don't have CMake installed, but I do.
<ForgeAus> whats error 22 for grub?
<leba__> why kubuntu installer doesn't recognize my disk partitios ?
<ForgeAus> uh leba what type are they?
<leba__> ForgeAus, all made by windows
<ForgeAus> well then kubuntu shouldn't have any trouble
<ForgeAus> it should recognise any NTFS or FAT partitions windows makes
<ForgeAus> (not sure about Vista tho)
<ForgeAus> hey flaccid :) wb
<flaccid> thanks
<leba__> the file manager and partition tools can recognize it but installer doesn't.
<leba__> hey flaccid !
<flaccid> hi
<ForgeAus> flaccid you wouldn't happen to know what grub error 22 is?
<leba__> I got a problem here with kubuntu installer recognizing my disk partitions.
<flaccid> ForgeAus: not from memory. bug google will
<flaccid> bug=but
<TimoX> Leba_, Vista uses NTFS as default, it should recognize. you did remember to check Manual config, and not let Kubuntu install use the entire disk? -asking from hard earnt experience.. =P
<ForgeAus> leba, I don't know how to help you I can only suggest you get another copy of the installer and try that?...
<flaccid> its possible the partition type is not normal
<leba__> flaccid, do you mean the mbr table ?
<flaccid> leba__: no the partition type of the partition in question. what does it show as in the installer?
<leba__> if my hdd is set to legacy insted of enhances or vice versa coud be it ?
<flaccid> i don't know what they are
<leba__> flaccid, it shows, manually, just the option to set the hole hdd for linux, ignoring the partitions already made, doesn't even identify it.
<leba__> TimoX, ok dude, I won't forget it, ;)
<flaccid> leba__: that doesn't make sense. but yeah you can either submit a bug for it or try the alternate cd to see if the installer there can do it (which is probably not likely)
<TimoX> how did you change the partition size?
<leba__> TimoX, I partionated and formated using windows installer.
<DrPlacebo> quick question if i may... when i select the 64 bit version of kubuntu for download, i get a file called AMD64... Im on intel, is that all okay?
<PolitikerALT> yes
<DrPlacebo> thank you :)
<PolitikerALT> AMD was the first one to have 64bits on desktop, so the architecture is called after amd (IMHO)
<PolitikerALT> I mean: AFIK
<DrPlacebo> okay, thanks PolitikerALT, the selection does say "Intel OR AMD 64 Bit system"... just wasnt sure because of the file name
<phil_> hi
<phil_> I have installed a package called "adobe flash installer" do I need to do something now to activate it?
<TimoX> Leba_, strange, I did it the same way on my previous install, Kubuntu found the partitions without problems. I had to choose Manual partitioning, not Guided or "standard" set up. (ate my Vista partitions with "standard" setup on current install) I did log into Vista before rebooting to install Kubuntu, but that shouldnt matter.
<TimoX> phil_, if it installed correctly, it should be activated.
<leba__> TimoX, maybe I will try to install kubuntu from inside Vista.
<DrPlacebo> if i install kubuntu, how will i get drivers for all my gear? :|
<flaccid> DrPlacebo: it will be done automatically for your devices unless they are not supported
<DrPlacebo> flaccid, and if they are not? :| then it simply doesnt work?
<flaccid> DrPlacebo: yes unless you find 3rd party support
<DrPlacebo> aha
<flaccid> !hcl | DrPlacebo
<ubottu> DrPlacebo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DrPlacebo> thank you :)
<flaccid> a test of the livecd should be good enough
<DrPlacebo> i think i will be dual booting anyways, need to keep XP for certain things...
<DrPlacebo> live CD, of course! :)
<DrPlacebo> thanks
<flaccid> np
<sajuuk> hey guys, memory stick wont work in KDE but will work in GNOME, i insert it and nothing happens
<Schijnn> I've been trying to install themes from KDE-Look, but I haven't had any success
<sajuuk> btw Hardy install
<TimoX> How do I see hardware thats proven Not to work with Kubuntu/Linux?
<flaccid> TimoX: google might help but other than that i know of no resource
<Jucato> Schijnn: what exactly are you trying to install? could you give a link?
<TimoX> flaccid, thanks
<Dillizar> where can i find MORE info on the mid ubuntu for mobiles ?
<Schijnn> This is what I'm trying to install:  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Bespin?content=63928
<mariof> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dillizar> mariof that was for me
<mariof> sorry error
<mariof> the first use for program.....
<Guest29129> how would i enable other apps besides kde only in add and remove
<Jucato> Guest29129: there's a drop down list menu at the top letting you choose KDE only, Gnome only, or All, I think
<l3d2> yes i see that and all is selected
<l3d2>  but all other apps are blacked out
<MrKennie> anyone using fail2ban?
<MrKennie> seems it only starts after re/installing it
<ActionParsnip> holla y'all
<thefish> hello
<mlLK> is kde for whatever reason somewhat more robust than gnome in handling massive file transfers?
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: messages in what way
<thefish> mlLK: i very much doubt it - i don think there will be a difference because of the desktop
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: annoying nick btw
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: lol ty
<david_> hi sorry to bother you all, but is the 'remix' version of 8.04 the kde4.0 version?
<thefish> ActionParsnip: hehe totally, i had to use the mouse :O
<david_> or is remix meaning something else?
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: but ya, gnome kept freezing up and doing random if nots etc
<mlLK> now, w/ kde it's flawless
<richard> david_: the remix is the kde4.0 version
<ActionParsnip> david_: pretty muh afaik, kde4 is ok but some apps still use kde3
<thefish> mlLK: what kind of transfers? windows? ftp?
<mlLK> literally 10x faster
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: if kde works for you, use it
<mlLK> cross hd transfers
<david_> afaik?
<mlLK> like taking something from one fs moving it to another fs
<richard> david_: afaik = 'as far as i know'
<david_> oh sorry my bad
<thefish> mlLK: wierd, not experienced that - must be something with dolphin/konq vs nautilus
<mlLK> thefish: just local stuff mostly
<david_> thanks
<richard> no problem
<mlLK> thefish: gnome would hang on one file for awhile
<thefish> could be a nautilus bug
<mlLK> ya
<thefish> and ye, your nick is impossible to autocomplete!
<mlLK> lol
<thefish> whats the 2nd char?
<mlLK> l = I
<mlLK> i = L
<mlLK> l
<thefish> ah
<mlLK> L lowercase
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: ahh
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: so its MLL
<thefish> i was trying pipes
<mlLK> MLLK
<mlLK> lol
<mlLK> yay
<thefish> swine
<mlLK> i know
<mlLK> i guess it'd depend on your character set
<mlLK> but this file-transfer ordeal presents a good reason to try kde over gnome
<mlLK> is kde easier to develop into?
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: so transfer between ntfs-3g and ext3 is slow in gnome?
<mlLK> ya i've noticed w/ vbox
<david_> does kde 4 run slower on machines than 3.5?
<thefish> mlLK: one way around that would be fuse
<ActionParsnip> david_: 4 is supposed to be lighter in ram
<mlLK> i tried fuse
<thefish> david_: im running kde 4.1 here, and its nice and snappy
<mlLK> i don't know if i configured it correctly tho
 * ActionParsnip runs fluxbox
<thefish> david_: no difference i can notice in speed from gnome or kde 3.5x (havent used kde for ages though)
<david_> thefish: thats really amazing, since it looks so much better
<mlLK> it showed up in df
<mlLK> so i guess it was mounted
<ActionParsnip> david_: if you dont like it you can always install kde3.5
<thefish> david_: totally, really impressive eh - ive been on gnome/ubuntu for ages, but swapped over to kubuntu this morning
<ActionParsnip> david_: if it doesnt do what you want, some apps dont fully use kde4 so you may ave kde3.5 installed alongside
<thefish> still some annoying things, but in general i really like it
<mlLK> still tho, the mouse+keyboard interface wasn't very transperant w/ applications
<david_> ActionParsnip: how does that work, do you need to log in/out for them the work?
<thefish> david_: it wil just use the libs for what it wants, no need to log off/on afaik
<mlLK> would it make sense to run linux server from a laptop if i had a domain hosted elswhere?
<ActionParsnip> david_: if you want to switch, yes
<thefish> mlLK: as a test server, yes
<mlLK> like how many gigs?
<david_> thefish: just to use kde 3.5 aps
<thefish> mlLK: check out jeos for an amazing server distro
<david_> thefish: so i just install kde3.5 alongside 4.1
<mlLK> how big is it?
<thefish> mlLK: small
<mlLK> ::checking::
<david_> thefish: how will it know what window manager to log into when kubuntu boots up
<thefish> david_: you should be able to choose what "session" you want
<david_> thefish: ahh i see
<thefish> david_: just choose KDE :) - if you have swapped from gnome/ubuntu, you may want to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" and choose kdm
<david_> thefish: thanks
<thefish> :)
<thefish> anyone here running kubu 8.10? Im having some crashes i want to compare :)
<david_> im still on feisty fawn
<david_> haha
<thefish> david_: do you have a separate /home partition?
<david_> i dont want to upgrate until rt61 drivers actually work
<ActionParsnip> david_: id do a clean install and restre yur data from backup
<david_> im going to install it on vmware
<thefish> rt61 wireless?
<david_> yeag
<mlLK> thefish: wow 100M
<thefish> mlLK: told you so ;)
<mlLK> thefish: as an iso
<david_> thefish: my home partition is on the same as everything else
<thefish> mlLK: specifically built for virtualising
<mlLK> thefish: i'm all about it.
<thefish> david_: next time you do an install, check out having a separate /home - then you can just reinstall the OS, but keep all your settings and data
<david_> thefish: i shouldnt really care about rt61 now as i put my server on the lan
<ActionParsnip> or have a backup
<thefish> mlLK: its very minimal, i love it
<ActionParsnip> much easier
<david_> thefish: yes that to- i should have thought more about my partitions
<mlLK> anyone else hear of this Singularity OS ms is coming out w/.
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: got a link?
<david_> ActionParsnip: i havent really found a great linux backup system
<thefish> david_: ive used an rt driver here for kismet and it worked fine, that was on 8.04
<ActionParsnip> david_: just cron a cp job to run at 5am
<mlLK> ycombinator.com search 'microsoft'
<mlLK> lol sry so lazy
<ActionParsnip> david_: you dont "need" software
<mlLK> http://ycombinator.com
<thefish> david_: or even better, read up about rsync and hard links
<david_> ActionParsnip: haha good call
<mlLK> http://www.sdtimes.com/MICROSOFT_S_PLANS_FOR_POST_WINDOWS_OS_REVEALED/About_CLOUDCOMPUTING_and_MOBILEDEVELOPMENT_and_NET_and_SOASAAS_and_SOFTWAREDEVELOPMENT_and_WINDOWS_and_MICROSOFT/32627
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mlLK> ya ya ActionParsnip asked.
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: doesnt sound new, i dont get it
<mlLK> i dunno either; i lost interest like half-way thru
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: accessing distributed apps as well as local apps, isnt that citrix?
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: package-management
<mlLK> ?
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: sounds like a lot of hot air to me
<david_> thefish: does fakeraid work on most onboard raid devices?
<mlLK> windows will never play well w/ system clouds
<flaccid> take this convo to the ot chan please i don't wanna hear it
<mlLK> as soon as vm's really pickup windows will be pointless
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: cool man, np
<flaccid> mlLK: stop.
<flaccid> :)
<thefish> david_: no idea mate, i wouldnt bother with those crappy onboard ones though, the built in linux md stuff is *much* better
<mlLK> flaccid: go.
<richard> does anyone here know anything about kopete's translator plug in?
<ActionParsnip> richard: i dont use kopete sorry
<david_> thefish: linux 'md' ?
<thefish> david_: i guess you will want to set up a mirror - with a lot of those onboard ones, if there is a fail, you must shut down, replace, rebuild, and then only power up again. With mdadm, you can do it all while working, and even have fancy stuff like hot spares etc
<richard> ActionParsnip: thanks anyway
<Barbadillo> hi all
<Barbadillo> after a version upgrade my fonts are disapeeared
<david_> thefish: im going to set up an ldap/sama server and its the domain controller, but i want to backup the users data nightly. they will be winxp boxes
<david_> thefish: i was thinking a raid 5 might be OK as its redundant
<Barbadillo> how to reinstall the previously existent fonts?
<david_> but maybe something different might be a better idea
<thefish> david_: ok, i would not compromise on this, use a good adaptec controller
<david_> thefish: yes, i was thinking perhaps that. i dont think i would need rsync in this case as the raid 5 is itself a backup system
<david_> thefish: well kindof in that its redundant
<thefish> david_: the user data to back up is *from* the xp boxen, or from homes on the samba box?
<david_> thefish: you know what i mean
<thefish> david_: noooooo
<thefish> david_: you *NEED* a separate backup
<david_> thefish: if something fails i can just replace a drive though surely
<david_> thefish: unless i delete something by accident i guess
<thefish> david_: consider: user A makes a doc called important.doc
<Barbadillo> now i have a Xgl process that didn't run within the previous version
<thefish> david_: user B then opens this, and replaces all text with "Sod you lot, I quit", then saves it
<david_> thefish: yes. thats a valid point
<thefish> david_: you now have that on all your disks, there is no escape
<david_> thefish: what would you suggest?
<thefish> david_: another one... a single file becomes corrupted because a user is working on it and the app crashes
<david_> thefish: i was considerring having each users mydocuments on the server
<thefish> david_: separate storage
<thefish> david_: thats a cool plan, remember you can "veto" files on samba as well, ie prevent the buggers saving their entire mp3 collection to your server ;)
<david_> it would be great if there was some kind of subversionish solution
<ActionParsnip> thefish: or have space quotas
<david_> they save it and it makes a new version
<david_> not sure if thats possible though
<david_> oracle application server maybe
<david_> haha
<thefish> david_: as for backups, I would invest in some more disks, maybe build another storage server, and then investigate rsync and hard links, this way you can have historical backups with little waste of space
<Barbadillo> anyone can help me about reinstalling fonts?
<david_> thefish: any easy to understand articles you have read?
<mlLK> how does windows server store users?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | Barbadillo
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: in the SAM
<ubottu> Barbadillo: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mlLK> SAM?
<david_> thefish: rsnapshot maybe...
<mlLK> that's not Documents\ and\ Settings, is it?
<thefish> david_: i should make one, i have just implemented a nice solution at a small architect shop. They have the spare-box backup, with read only shares for 1,2,3,4,5 etc (each day of month), so they can recover files without calling me. Then there are tapes that go offsite in case of EPIC FAIL
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: no thats the user profile
<david_> thefish: thefish... love to read it... =]
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/windows2000serv/reskit/distrib/dsbg_dat_udnu.mspx?mfr=true
<ActionParsnip> but this is offtopic
<thefish> david_: ive not heard of rsnapshot, there are so many really good solutions about..
<thefish> i get a crash whenever i try to add a widget to the desktop in kubu 8.10, anyone having the same?
<ActionParsnip> thefish: sorry i use fluxbox
<thefish> no worries :)
<thefish> ActionParsnip: you had a play with kde 4.1 yet?
<mlLK> lol that reads way to complicated
<mlLK> especially for what it is; users w/ permissions
<ActionParsnip> thefish: yeah, looked too busy. i like minimalist
<ActionParsnip> thefish: i have kde apps, but my gui is fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> best of both worlds
<thefish> cool
<thefish> might try that
<thefish> i like the kde way of doing things though
<ActionParsnip> thefish: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<thefish> hehehe
<ActionParsnip> then log off, log onto fluxbox session
<ActionParsnip> takes seconds
<ActionParsnip> you can always sudo apt-get --purge remove fluxbox if you dont like it
<ocs> hi.  I had to replace an nvidia video card with a newer one, since the old one is broken. Kubuntu is already installed (I didn't make a backup or reinstalled the operating system), i only changed the video card. Now kde doesn't start, i can access the system only by console. If i execute startx I obtain an error. what should i do in order to make the operating system update to the new card ?
<richard> ocs - when you boot, can you choose to boot the recovery version of kubuntu?
<thefish> ActionParsnip: i run it on a server or two that gui-users need, i like the eye candy for my laptop :)
<mlLK> thefish: whats the smallest gui
<ocs> richard: let me check
<richard> cheers
<thefish> mlLK: flux is pretty small mate
<ActionParsnip> ocs: go into xorg.conf and change the driver to vesa
<richard> ocs: its on the grub menu just below the normal one usually i think
<ActionParsnip> thefish: eyecandy gets in the way, i dont even have wallpaper
<thefish> cool, each to their own
<ActionParsnip> thefish: indeed
<mlLK> !flux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flux
<thefish> i like impressing windows fanboys with it :)
<thefish> mlLK: fluxbox
<mlLK> !tell ubottu rawr
<ubottu> mlLK: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) (1)
<mlLK> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> thefish: then get compiz and put the vista skin on your windows
<mlLK> compiz is crazy
<richard> i cant get compiz to work :(
<mlLK> on gnome or kde?
<richard> kde
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: compiz is a waste of time
<ActionParsnip> imho
<richard> i think the fact that the PC was free has something to do with it :P
<thefish> ActionParsnip: but i dont want to copy windows, i want something better :)
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: it is, but it's fun for photoshopers
<mlLK> i mean c'mon your desktop can be a cube
<mlLK> and you can rotate it
<richard> although it does now have a 1.2gh athlon, 768mb ram and a 32mb graphics card
<ocs> richard: great.
<ActionParsnip> it causes all sorts of issues with outputs to screen too
<richard> ocs - is it there?
<ocs> richard: but in this way, i'm not using the nvidia driver, right ?
<richard> when it boots im not sure what youre using
<richard> it just loads into a terminally type thing
<richard> but it has an option to fix the x server
<richard> that worked for me everytime i switched my two nvidia cards over
<ActionParsnip> ocs: personally id change your xorg.conf to use vesa which will make your system boot with nvidia goodness, then work from there
<cidco> Anyone have a guess on when new version of alsa would be released for kubuntu?  I have this bug https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=3837 and it only affect 1.0.16 which seems to be somewhat old.
<ActionParsnip> cidco: we might not have accouts
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: can you even imagine how code behind compiz tho; all that math and x, y, z axis
<ActionParsnip> can you pastebin the detail
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: its opengl so its not too complex but yeah i can imagine its tuff
<ForgeAus> uh what should b the default lines for kernel and initrd for kubuntu feisty ?
<cidco> ActionParsnip: you can hit viewonly Guestlogin link at the bottom
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: given all it can do
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: each app gets mapped to a graphical space
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: i just dont rate prettys, i click something and i want it to happen, not wait while some effect happens
<cidco> The bug has to do with no sound on my lenovo x300 with intel-hd audio
<ocs> thnks all
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: i think an emacs+compiz project would be cool
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: like as an ide
<Assurbanipal> hi everyone!
<mlLK> Assurbanipal: oye!
<ActionParsnip> cidco: http://koo.fi/tech/2008/06/05/lenovo-thinkpad-x300-ubuntu-804-installation-notes/
<Assurbanipal> anybody upgraded to kde 4.1 in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> argh I'm in XP I need to find out what lines to put in grub4dos to boot my Kubuntu! but I don't know what goes in kernel and initrd lines
<thefish> Assurbanipal: im using it now, but in 8.10
<ForgeAus> assurban I am intending to soon
<timmytron> wicd or network-manager?
<Assurbanipal> thefish, how is it?
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: emacs is like the yang to compiz
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emacs not the text editor?
<mlLK> ya the text editor
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: i prefer nano
<mlLK> it can be used for so many different things tho
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: or good ol kate
<thefish> vi vi vi
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: you should give emacs a trial
<ForgeAus> its not like I can copy/paste ext filenames from in XP lol
<ForgeAus> (unless I install ext2fs driver or that other one) and reset, etc..)
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: nano is very intuitive and comes with a standard install
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: i find vi to be weird but elitists will swear by it
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: i love nano too, but you can literally turn emacs into a powerful tool when you setup to what you do
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: edit text files is all id use it for
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: i pretty much chat and browse on my system
<ActionParsnip> with a bit of frets of fire / urban terror thrown in
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: emacs is borderline terminal: http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/chirico/emacs_ref.html
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: all you need to know is it's vocabulary
<thefish> using emacs may cause your genitalia to explode
<mlLK> thefish: mine grew 8ft!
<thefish> real men use vim (TM)
<david_> pico?
<thefish> or vi
<mlLK> omg here we go
<ActionParsnip> real men use cat with pipes
<david_> vi is vim now
<david_> copy con
<david_> hehe
<ActionParsnip> and redirection
<thefish> :)
<david_> man i remember making bat files with copy con
<david_> how crap
<ActionParsnip> copy con?
<david_> i wonder if you can still use copy con
<david_> its a dos thing
<ActionParsnip> well yeah ive used dos lots
<ActionParsnip> not seen copy con
<david_> man youve missed out
<ActionParsnip> is it worse than edlin?
<david_> hahahaha
<ForgeAus> is this right? kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash ???
<david_> holy crap balls!
<david_> edlin
<david_> hahaha
<david_> awesom
<mlLK> i'm just sayiing emacs is more than editor since it's straight lisp
<ActionParsnip> david_: the pain...hey copy con looks ok
<mlLK> it can do anything you want it as a long as its a function
<mlLK> function being your keystroke
<david_> copy con helloworld.txt
<david_> hello world
<david_> control z
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: i launch firefox3 and pidgin and im away
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: rawr!
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: i dont need it :D
<thefish> david_: ECHO hello world no?
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: i know, and i don't know why i'm attempting to make a case for you to..
 * ActionParsnip thinks thefish is being pedantic
<david_> yeah
<kaminix> Anyone know how to use imagemagick to scale an image to 35% of it's original size?
<mlLK> ActionParsnip: stopping
<david_> nah
<ActionParsnip> mlLK: i can see your passion dude, must be awesome if it fits your needs
<david_> type helloworld.txt
<david_> hello world
<david_> =P
<david_> helloworld.bat though
<david_> perfect
<david_> or maybe
<david_> @echo
<ubottu> david_: (echo <text>) -- Returns the arguments given it. Uses our standard substitute on the string(s) given to it; $nick (or $who), $randomNick, $randomInt, $botnick, $channel, $user, $host, $today, $now, and $randomDate are all handled appropriately.
<david_> instead
<ActionParsnip> anyone compiled kreigger yet?
<ActionParsnip> thats fun
<david_> dont want that crazy command echo to show up
<thefish> ActionParsnip: wassat?
<david_> edlin
<david_> wow
<david_> ouch@edlin
<ActionParsnip> thefish: in windows its a full opengl shooter taking up 8kb
<david_> i thought i was in edit heaven after using vi from edlin
<ActionParsnip> all textures are mathematically generated
<ActionParsnip> its not much of a game but it does what it says on the tin
<berto> ciao a tutti
<ActionParsnip> weapons, monsters, walls, doors
<berto> salut
<thefish> http://xkcd.com/378/
<cidco> ActionParsnip: Thanks alot sound is now working!
<ActionParsnip> cidco: google is your friend
<ActionParsnip> cidco: please try to use it
<ActionParsnip> cidco: glad its working now
<ActionParsnip> does anyone play frets on fire?
<cidco> sorry i was using cuil
<ActionParsnip> cidco: any good?
<cidco> no
<cidco> obviously not couldnt find that :)
<ActionParsnip> cidco: i tried to get no yesterday, theres some google bods on the team
<sea_> Where's firefox's temp folder?
<david_> ActionParsnip: isnt cuil.com the gnu google?
<ActionParsnip> sea_: ~/.mozilla/firefox/"something".default/Cache
<ActionParsnip> david_: no idea, its god awful, i just looked at it
<cidco> I think cuil is trying to hard to seperate themselvs from google they need to just copy them. that would be good enough
<david_> ActionParsnip: but it indexes more than google- its on their site so it must be tru!
<cidco> the images arent realy necesary.
<ActionParsnip> sea_: try about :cache in the addy bar
<berto> come si fa per entrare  nei canali?
<ActionParsnip> !it | berto
<ubottu> berto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sea_> ah
<rami> hello all. could someone help me with XChat that comes with latest Ubuntu?
<Assurbanipal> hey guys
<Assurbanipal> i just installed kde 4.1!
<Assurbanipal> the desktop itself looks beautiful, but the programs' interface is ugly
<Assurbanipal> why is that?
<thefish> Assurbanipal: what program?
<thefish> Assurbanipal: you are probably running a gtk app
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: not all apps are kde4 savvy yet
<Assurbanipal> mozilla for example
<Assurbanipal> firefox
<thefish> Assurbanipal: there is an extension to fix that, lemme find it for you...
<thefish> Assurbanipal: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574
<thefish> install that ;)
<thefish> you need to log in cos is beta still - if you like it, please leave a comment and rate it
<rami> seems I should look help for my XChat problem elsewhere. any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> rami: whats your issue?
<Assurbanipal> thefish, and what about the rest programs that look ugly? like xchat ?
<rami> ActionParsnip: I would need two different idents. Konversation can do this, xchat propably not
<ActionParsnip> why do you need 2 idents? if konversation does what you need, i'd use it
<rami> i have one psybnc account that requires different ident that im using normally
<ActionParsnip> rami: i use pidgin to centralise all chatting to 1 app
<thefish> Assurbanipal: try konversation, its very similar
<rami> konversation is bit slow and pidgin is bit large. I was wondering is there anyway to have multiple idents under one account
<sea_> kopete!
<ActionParsnip> rami: not sure sorry man, do you not use any other PM accounts?
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<jussi01> #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> 1.8mb is ok
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: will that room eventually die?
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: that doesnt include libpurple etc
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: when kde4 is the norm
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: yes - next release
<ActionParsnip> !info libpurple
<ubottu> Package libpurple does not exist in hardy
<jussi01> !find purple
<ubottu> Found: libpurple-bin, libpurple-dev, libpurple0
<rami> thx all, i mean that pidgin and such are universal IM apps, not IRC clients. How about oidentd?
<jussi01> !info libpurple0
<ubottu> libpurple0 (source: pidgin): multi-protocol instant messaging library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 1332 kB, installed size 4280 kB
<ActionParsnip> so all in all its about 2.4mb
<ActionParsnip> woot
<jussi01> rami: try quassel
<jussi01> rami: #quassel and quassel-irc.org
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<rami> thanks jussi and ubottu
<ActionParsnip> haha
<jussi01> !me
<jussi01> :(
<ActionParsnip> i love people talking to ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rami> lol. irssi would do the job just fine
<rami> oh a bot :P didnt notice
 * rami is ashamed
<ActionParsnip> rami: indeed
<jussi01> :)
<ActionParsnip> haha
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ActionParsnip> etc
<rami> !google irssi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google irssi
<jussi01> rami: nope, no google plugin, sorry
<ActionParsnip> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<rami> !oident
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oident
<ActionParsnip> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<ActionParsnip> wow, that was unexpected
<rami> http://freshmeat.net/projects/oidentd/ looks suitable too, but never installed or used it
<jussi01> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ActionParsnip> was expecting that, however
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<berto> come si fa ad andare kubuntu.it
<jussi01> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ActionParsnip> does anyone play frets on fire?
<strog_> how can u find out the version of your kubuntu?
<strog_> and the graphics card driver
<strog_> ?
<kozz> strog_: I would use "lsb_release -a" to detect the version of (k)ubuntu
<leba__> What am I supposed to do when kubuntu doesn't recognize my disk partitions ?
<strog_> and the installed graphics driver?\
<strog_> kozz: how can i find out what driver for the graphics are installed?
<kozz> strog_: yeah, I wonder what the easiest way to find that is, one option is to look in the X.org logfile (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<kozz> not sure if there is any better alternative
<Assurbanipal> thefish: ok, i am through konversation now and not xchat
<Assurbanipal> thefish: do i have to replace all my progs now in kde 4.1?
<leba__> Do I need to pre instantiate the linux partition in order to install it ?
<thefish> Assurbanipal: no
<thefish> Assurbanipal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-qt-engine-kde4/+bug/193538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193538 in gtk-qt-engine-kde4 "[wish] provide a qt backend for firefox in kubuntu" [Undecided,Invalid]
<thefish> Assurbanipal: read that for some ideas :)
<leba__> Why the installer doesn't read windows partitions ?
<leba__> !partition | leba__
<ubottu> leba__, please see my private message
<mike3> Hey guys, what's the difference between kubuntu and kubuntu remix?
<kalorin> remix is kde4
<kalorin> normal is using kde3
<kalorin> remix seems to have most of the kde3 software installed and some stuff that has kde4 versions, you'll have a 4 verison installed as well
<kalorin> like kopete and konsole
<kalorin> several others
<kalorin> kde4 btw rocks uR socks
<kalorin> that said
<kalorin> if you're not really versed with kubuntu/linux I wouldn't install remix yet
<mike3> so kde 4 is installed but along with kde 3 applications
<kalorin> it's solid but not quite ready for casual users I think
<kalorin> right
<kalorin> if there's a 4 app, it'll be installed but also they'll install the 3 apps
<kalorin> you can use either of course
<kalorin> I like it pretty well but it's on my laptop
<kalorin> the new kicker replacement is kind of buggy
<kalorin> you can't put it on the side of the screen without the things in it losing all sorts of perspective
<kalorin> which sucks because you'd think verticle on the side of the screen would be the most popular way to do things with all the 16:9 screens around that already don't have enough verticle resolution
<bryan> #ubuntu-fr
<david_> bi folks
<arturo-xinerama> hi everyone. I'm reading cool things about the FolderView plasmoid, but I can't find it anywhere on my system
<Assurbanipal> thefish: should i uninstall kde 3.5.9? would that be wize?
<arturo-xinerama> I even installed the extragear-plasma package but still cn't find it
<thefish> Assurbanipal: no need
<thefish> Assurbanipal: and some kde apps still need it
<Assurbanipal> thefish: i would save some disk space though...
<kalorin> is there a kde4.1 remix out yet?
<Jucato> arturo-xinerama: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<arturo-xinerama> Thanks, my bad
<Jucato> kalorin: if you mean a CD, no I don't think so (don't know if we'll even have a cd now)
<Jucato> no worries
<kalorin> no cd?
<kalorin> I've considered doing the "upgrade" to apt-updater
<kalorin> but I'm afraid
<kalorin> :)
<thefish> Assurbanipal: i would not recommend it, but hey give it a shot - i think you will break things thoug :)
<engineer> anyone here keen on sed
<kalorin> KDE 4.1 Released
<kalorin> Submitted on Tue, 2008-07-29
<kalorin> KDE 4.1 has been released and packages are available for Kubuntu 8.04, the Hardy Heron. These packages install to /usr/lib/kde4 and can be installed along side your existing KDE 3 installation.
<yousef> how come u can't just overwrite kde3
<kalorin> jucato, you think the kde4 stuff is ready enough to use on a daily basis as your main workstation?
<Jucato> kalorin: for *me* it has been since april :)
<Jucato> YMMV of course
<Jucato> kalorin: and #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 help and discussion :)
<kalorin> right
<kalorin> I was using it 2 months ago on my laptop but found it frustrating at times
<kalorin> ie. take the start menu and try to put it on the left side of the screen and watch it become unusable
<kalorin> I'll update the laptop tonight and re-eval
<Jucato> well I almost never use the k menu :)
<kalorin> i was hoping to have it on a right click mouse context type menu
<kalorin> I LOVE some of the desktop shortcuts that it has
<kalorin> simply amazing
<Jckl> i am tring to install synce-trayicon and getting an error when i type make.
<Jckl> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<leba__> Is there a way to install kubuntu in a given partition or it has to be intalled into primary partition ?
<yousef> ya it lets you choose the partition
<leba__> yousef, do I have to have the partition I intend to install into it already formated or something ?
<yousef> yeah, use gparted partition editor livecd
<yousef> make 2 partitions one in ext-3 for kubuntu
<yousef> and a small swapfile
<yousef> find gparted and burn to cd
<yousef> then boot with it
<leba__> yousef, swap has to be whicj size more or less ? and which format ext-3 also ?
<yousef> no it will say swapfile has its own format
<yousef> the swapfile is usually around a gig in size
<leba__> yousef, and how about the windows partitions ?
<yousef> you keep them
<leba__> yousef, ok, let me try it. Thank you by now ;)
<emilsedgh> !leet
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<yousef> when u use gparted it will let you covert some of the empty windows partition into ext-3 or wtv u want
<yousef> bye
<trappist> <3 ubottu
<spud_> ok big problem...  i just deleted my desktop
<spud_> on accident of course
<yousef> ubluntu <\\\\\\\>
<trappist> spud_: ouch, thank goodness for backups, right?
<spud_> umm... sure whatever
<spud_> what's the command to open trash
<yousef> lol
<spud_> im hoping if i can just click some magic undo button and ya
<spud_> presto change-o
<yousef> were u serious
<yousef> how do u delete ur desktop?
<spud_> there were two icons in my little desktop box thing and i just dragged over em
<spud_> pressed delete and said ok
<spud_> i guess i dragged two far
 * spud_ facepalms
<spud_> too*
<yousef> shit
<yousef> i dont know why it would even let u do that
<trappist> yousef: language please
<spud_> although that is a serious bug
<trappist> linux isn't real big on protecting you from yourself.  it's more of a design philosophy than a bug.
<spud_> ok,  so i found trash but theres just the two files and no "restore files" button
<spud_> gnome has it...
<yousef> you're in the trash
<spud_> im looking at it in dolphin
<yousef> u can't just right click>restore?
<spud_> there were only two files in there
<spud_> i just restored them
<yousef> ok so, problem solved?
<spud_> they are gone but my desktop is still gon
<yousef> lol exactly what do u see on ur screen
<spud_> blackness, chatzilla dolphin and kopete
<yousef> did u try rebooting
<spud_> no, i'm scared
<yousef> lol
<yousef> kubuntu right
<spud_> ya
<spud_> restarting x doesn't save anything about the session right.  i think that might be my best option
<yousef> type
<yousef> katapult
<yousef> in command
<spud_> i don't have that installed
<yousef> fail
<spud_> i just created a user and installed kde 4 for this user cuz i'm curious
<yousef> you sure its not installed?
<yousef> it is by default
<jussi01> spud_: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support :)
<spud_> ty
<jussi01> np
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Barbadillo> help! my dist-upgrade hangs at
<Barbadillo> Generating locales...
<Barbadillo>   en_AU.UTF-8...
<Barbadillo> i don't even want the australian locale
<Barbadillo> 91.8  3.5  35:51.15 localedef
<Barbadillo> 90% cpu???
<Barbadillo> help me please
<Barbadillo> how can i get rid of generating locales?
<trappist> Barbadillo: sudo apt-get install localepurge
<trappist> actually I don't think that'll prevent it
<Pici> Barbadillo: take a look at bug 249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249340
<Barbadillo> ok thank you all, it's going on
<maeva> how can I minimize programs to my taskbar in KDE 4.1 ?
<Lupus-SLE> Hey, i have a bit of an odd/easy question maybe... how do I type 'e' with an accept
<Lupus-SLE> accent*
<abhishek> Lupus-SLE: u mean accents as in french language?
<abhishek> Lupus-SLE: accents,graves,cedillas etc?
<Lupus-SLE> Sort of...
<Lupus-SLE> Well yes they're the same
<Lupus-SLE> I'll go find one to paste here
<Lupus-SLE> é
<Lupus-SLE> Like Café
<putin> how do i save my current session?
<abhishek> Lupus-SLE: i get it
<putin> i need to reboot to add ram
<putin> and i don't want to have to fiddle with all my widgets etc again
<Lupus-SLE> putin: Hibernate I think does that for you.
<abhishek> Lupus-SLE: what is your keyboard setup? which country is it set to?
<Lupus-SLE> abhishek: UK-GB
<putin> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<putin> hmm
<Lupus-SLE> !session
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Lupus-SLE> Have fun putin
<putin> i don't see a "save session"
<putin> is this a kde4 problem?
<Lupus-SLE> putin: It's likely
<Lupus-SLE> putin: Are you on kde 4.1 ?
<putin> i believe so
<abhishek> Lupus-SLE: have you tried changing it to international ?
<Lupus-SLE> Why would I want to do that?
<abhishek> Lupus-SLE: i know in international there is ashortcut for graves and accents ...i don't remember the shortcut ..i guess its ctrl + e
<Lupus-SLE> Then I wouldn't have the keys in the right place.
<Lupus-SLE> I can use alt-gr for things like € (4) and ` (|) ¹²³€½¾{
<Lupus-SLE> Doesn't work for 'e'
<abhishek> Lupus-SLE: changing ur keyboard setup to international will not affect the location of ur keys
<Lupus-SLE> How won't it?
<abhishek> putin: saving current session can be done in system settings >advanced >sessions manager >restore manually saved sessions whenever u wanna save d session and clicking apply will save at that point
<Lupus-SLE> What is the 'international' key setup called?
<abhishek> Lupus-SLE: its just international ...i guess it mebbe US-international
<Lupus-SLE> abhishek: But that's the US keyboard layout
<abhishek> Lupus-SLE: kindly check this out http://www.starr.net/is/type/kbh.html
<Lupus-SLE> abhishek: It's not the right one
<Lupus-SLE> there's nothing wrong with my keyboard setup
<Lupus-SLE> It's a UK keyboard with a UK keymap
<Lupus-SLE> Nevermind I'll ask someone else.
<Lupus-SLE> Thanks anyway
<maeva> how can I minimize programs to my taskbar in KDE 4.1 ? (like gnome)
<ForgeAus> hmm just curious grub error 17 doy ou need to fix the grub boot record for that or can it be fixed with a menu.lst edit alone?
<Nyad> hi. I am using 64bit kubuntu, how do I compile for a 32bit cpu with gcc?
<sigma> what font is used in the kubuntu logo?
<sigma> can i download it anywhere? preferably in a deb file?
<reya276> how can I install the flash plug in for Konqueror
<bogdan> hi
<reya276> also when I visit www.yaoo.com all the images don't show
<bogdan> i don't see the videos on youtube:|
<w8tah> if i install libqt4-dev and the associated packages -- will my qt3 programs still work right - - im on hardy and fluxbox
<pteague_work> how do i get konqueror to open things like pdfs in a new window with the relevant viewer rather than inside konqueror?
<ubuntu__> i just want to install kubuntu
<ubuntu__> i made a little 10GB partition to save important data there
<maeva> you can use firefox 3.0
<ubuntu__> what is the mount point of that partition?
<maeva> type pdf in synaptic
<maeva> there are programs to open pdf files
<ubuntu__> where should i mount that partition to easily copy data to this partition?
<maeva> i think home is for your own data
<maeva> then you got swap
<ubuntu__> maeva: i know that :)
<ubuntu__> maeva: my home is 130GB
<maeva> oh
<maeva> do you use kde ?
<ubuntu__> maeva: i just need another partition to save data
<ubuntu__> yes
<ubuntu__> kde3
<maeva> i want to know how you are able to minimize programs so that they don't dissapear but that the windows come in your taskbar
<maeva> i'm in kde 4.1 to try
<maeva> i believe in ubuntu like Mandela quoted it :)
<ubuntu__> some weeks ago i installed kubuntu (/, swap and /home AND the 10GB partition)
<maeva> but no one seems around to help us :)
<ubuntu__> but i didn't wrote any mount point for that partition
<ubuntu__> so i couldn't move data to that partition
<maeva> did you tru the forum
<maeva> or type your problem in google
<maeva> often you find other people with same prob or question
<ubuntu__> ok
<Mr_Sonoma> the show desktop button on my KDE desktop after having installed the GNOME desktop... suggestions on where to look?
<maeva> To add the show desktop button to the KDE toolbar, you have to right click on the toolbar. If you dig a bit you'll see an "Add special button" menu item. Go in there, and there's a lot of special buttons that you can add. One of them is the show desktop button
<maeva> in kde 3.5 i have it left down rechts to the K button and system button
<maeva> Right-click the Panel; Click on "Add" then "Special Buttons" and Choose "Desktop Access".
<maeva> After this you can drag it anywhere you want by right-clicking it and choosing "Move Desktop Access Button". I like mine beside the menu launcher. By the way CTRL-ALT-D does the same thing.
<maeva> oops sorry :)
<maeva> i did tab because i thought it would show the whole nickname
<reya276> so no flash plugin for konqueror
<reya276> not even after installing Kubuntu Restricted
<maeva> adobe flash player
<engineer> flashplugin-nonfree
<maeva> reya: install flashplugin-nonfree with synaptic
<reya276> oops it says
<reya276> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<maeva> sudo apt-get install konqueror-nsplugins
<maeva> then
<maeva> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder,
<hellcattrav> Ello
<maeva> Settings->Configure Conqueror..... Plugins..... Scan for new plugins
<yao_ziyuan> what does the 'ubuntu' portion mean in a package's version number
<reya276> yes did that too
<maeva> just type your question in google, you find answers, i'm a noob too lol
<Mr_Sonoma> maeva, the problem isn't that its not there, but that it no longer works...but maybe i should try removing it then putting it back and see if that helps.
<engineer> firefox ftw
<hellcattrav> Hiya
<yao_ziyuan> e.g. i'm upgrading from dolphin 0.9.2-ubuntu6 to ﻿0.9.2-ubuntu6.1
<hellcattrav> how can I get kde4?
<engineer> !hi | hellcattrav
<ubottu> hellcattrav: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<maeva> yao i think the most recent programs like 8.10 is coming out it will have more or other programs with it and newer kernel
<hellcattrav> I just installed form teh 8.04 live cd?
<reya276> with synaptic, I though KDE did not use Synaptic
<maeva> kde 4.1 is just released
<engineer> hellcattrav you're asking us if you installed using the live cd
<engineer> ?
<enzo_> hello
<hellcattrav> sorry, no I have installed from live cd, and have the defualt gnome setup but want kde4.x
<maeva> yes
<engineer> hellcattrav http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<maeva> go to a console
<maeva> sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<maeva> there you go, thanks to google
<hellcattrav> Oh thanks
<maeva> maybe true a gui can also be possible like synaptic
<maeva> sudo apt-get install kde4
<hellcattrav> yer I looked at synaptic and saw the kde desktop enviroment catigory but was confused
<maeva> i have both
<TheGentleman> in kubuntu which is the REAL difference between "opening a new session" and "stopping a session and openening a new one" ?
<maeva> but i can't minimize windows in my kde 4.1 taskbar
<maeva> they dissapear :s
<bbeck> Does anyone know the path to the Qt libraries for Kubuntu, or how I would find them?
<maeva> i have my in other language thegentleman
<yao_ziyuan> what difference does it make to upgrade from dolphin 0.9.2-ubuntu6 to ﻿0.9.2-ubuntu6.1?
<reya276> oh I take that back flash does not work on Yahoo's website but it works everywhere else, very weird
<yao_ziyuan> i mean, a "ubuntu" minor version upgrade
<TheGentleman> mine too maeva... mine is a hytopesys for a translation how it should be the text in english
<maeva> is it this bbeack http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-324853.html
<maeva> o configure the Qt library for your machine type, run the
<maeva> ./configure script in the package directory.
<maeva> By default, Qt is configured for installation in the
<maeva> /usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.2.2 directory, but this can be
<maeva> changed by using the -prefix option. Alternatively, the
<maeva> -prefix-install option can be used to specify a "local"
<maeva> installation within the source directory.
<Administrator_> hi
<maeva> cd /tmp/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.2.2
<maeva> ./configure
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<maeva> yao try out
<maeva> look on website of product n newest release notes yao
<maeva> it stays 2.6 so isn't major update i think
<bbeck> maeva: thanks.
<madagascar> how do i check which version of KDE i am using in kubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> maeva: ok
<maeva> widgets and plasma is kde4 otherwise 3.5
<TheGentleman> maeva, in other words, when you swithch from a user's session to another user's session. you can do it in two ways
<TheGentleman> gosh, i'm the king of typos today
<maeva> good question madagascar
<maeva> how can we know which version of kde we use
<madagascar> thx
<maeva> hold on gonna check
<maeva> bingo
<maeva> i clicked 'about kde'
<maeva> system monitor :d !
<maeva> Version 4.1.00 (KDE 4.1.0)
<madagascar> ?
<madagascar> how
<maeva> allright i'm using the latest new one KDE 4.1
<maeva> :-)
<madagascar> what do i check
<maeva> system monitor
<maeva> in system menu
<madagascar> then
<maeva> yeam im from belgium so i need to translate in english :)
<madagascar> o
<maeva> system - system monitor
<madagascar> thx
<maeva> windows is to expensive and full of viruses and require money for yearly anti virus upgrades so linux is good alternaztive. oppen office recognises .doc format like office
<maeva> thegentleman: ok
<TheGentleman> -
<engineer> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tsuna27> Hi
<selena> hi )
<tsuna27> how do i get flash
<tsuna27> plugin 4 fireofx
<selena> nsplugin-netscape
<tsuna27> im mew
<tsuna27> new*
<tsuna27> what should i do
<selena> keep your mind
<Darkhound> Hello, i have ubuntu on my laptop i have a few questions
<Darkhound> 1. how do i import PST fies into Evolution
<selena> okay lets see it
<selena> it at all?
<tsuna27> when I install stuff from the adept installer where so they go
<maybeway36> tsuna27: lots of places, usually somewhee in /usr
<maybeway36> actual progams in /usr/bin
<Bman87> hi, I have a problem where I will be typing in a document and the keyboard cursor changes to a different line randomly. I am not touching the mouse, and this also happens in other programs, just trying to search on google then the cursor dissapears like it was clicked outside of the box
<tsuna27> now that i downloaded KDE 4.1 whats new
<selena> 2Bman are u typing on the notebook?
<engineer> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Bman87> selena: yes
<tsuna27> how do i use KDE PIM is back
<tsuna27> i mean KDE PIM
<selena> 2Bman i know the reason - or have big hands or big touchpad =)
<Bman87> selena: I know i am not touching the touchpad. I already thought thats why it was doing it
<tsuna27> how do i use KWIN
<leba__> !kwin | tsuna27
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin
<tsuna27> ?
<leba__> !partition | leba__
<ubottu> leba__, please see my private message
<tsuna27> whats !kwin
<leba__> tsuna27, it's the way you use the channel bot.
<selena> where is another mean - any program write in /dev/mice =) , or deck have a preassure on touchpad
<tsuna27> how do i configure Kwin
<Bman87> selena: I dont understand. sorry
<tsuna27> "The Coverswitcher makes switching applications with Alt+Tab a real eye-catcher. You can choose it in KWin's desktop effects settings."\
<tsuna27> thats from the KDE website
<tsuna27> i was wondering how do i get into the Kwins desktop effect settings
<lee__> guys!!!
<Bman87> hi, I have a problem where I will be typing in a document and the keyboard cursor changes to a different line randomly. I am not touching the mouse, and this also happens in other programs, just trying to search on google then the cursor dissapears like it was clicked outside of the box. This is on a Dell Vostro laptop. I am not touching the touchpad at all.
<tsuna27> hello?
<lee__> has anyone got dialup-admin to work properly
<lee__> on Ubuntu desktop
<lee__> hello tsuna27
<lee__> you new?
<tsuna27> yes
<lee__> sweet
<lee__> me too
<lee__> you know anything about free radius
<tsuna27> nope
<tsuna27> do u know how to use Step
<lee__> no
<lee__> whats step
<tsuna27> its 4 physics
<tsuna27> how about Kwin
<lee__> nope sorry dude
<lee__> not that either
<tsuna27> k
<tsuna27> so whats new in KDE 4.1
<lee__> what you need that for
<lee__> nothing much
<tsuna27> in Kwin when u press Alt+Tab it looks nicer
<lee__> sweet, will have to remember that
<lee__> is ther anyone on here that can help me with freeradius and dialup-admin
<tsuna27> im trying 2 delete a game I downloaded
<tsuna27> but its not letting me
<mattelacchiato> hi
<tsuna27> hi
<mattelacchiato> i've wrote my own udev-rule to run automatically a script. this script should mount the device. but it doesn't work
<mattelacchiato> the command "mount /media/Backup" works, if i execute it by hand
<mattelacchiato> but not insede the bash-script
<yakuzi> anyone has expierience with newest ati driver (catalyst download 8.7) and flightgear? because if i try to play, my pc freezes at "initializing subsystems" just before i can start flying and i have 3d acceleration because i can play Nexuiz without problems
<leba__> how do I check my partition table using linux ?
<mattelacchiato> i've also put an echo-command in the script to see, if the script was run
<mattelacchiato> leba__: what do you mean?
<leba__> mattelacchiato, I want to verify the hdd mbr file, I guess...
<trappist> leba__: sudo parted check <device>
<trappist> leba__: the mbr isn't the same as the partition table
<mattelacchiato> sudo fdisk /dev/<discname> and then "v" is also possible
<leba__> trappist, kubuntu installer aren't able to recognize the hdd partitions.
<tsuna27> hello how do i use Kwin
<tsuna27> how do i get into the program
<mattelacchiato> kwin is the window-manager
<tsuna27> where do i find that
<mattelacchiato> you are using it, when kde is running
<tsuna27> so its on
<mattelacchiato> i guess...
<tsuna27> k then how do i edit the prefrences
<mattelacchiato> ps aux | grep kwin
<tsuna27> just type that in terminal
<mattelacchiato> control center -> appereance
<tsuna27> do you know how to use the The Coverswitcher
<tsuna27> it says you can choose it in Kwin's desktop effect settings
<mattelacchiato> no, never heard about coverswitcher, tsuna27
<tsuna27> http://kde.org/announcements/4.1/
<w8tah> hi folks -- i installed libqt4-dev and its deps on my hardy laptop to compile and run kvirc 4 -- all works great except that i have no sound support -- any suggestions what i need to install?
<evangelions> how i can repair my grub
<Guest54096> how can i install cmake 2.6.0 to finnish installing kde-4?
<blue__> evangelions: you could try an request a reinstall, back up your bootlist first though
<Guest54096> i AM ADDING kde 4 TO kDE 3
<Guest54096> ALL DONE BUT SAYS NEED 2.6.0
<evangelions> im  try with sgd
<Guest54096> FILE IS ON DESKTOP BUT CANT SEEM TO DO ANYTHING WITH IT
<jparishy> Hm, I reinstalled Kubuntu yesterday and got kde4.1 going and it's working great. except that it doesn't seem to recognize my cd's
<jparishy> I put in a Music CD and it isn't coming up, is there some package I need to install to get it to do so?
<andrei> hy
<yousef> kde4.1 is not a good idea right now
<Guest54096> WHAT COMMAND FOR CONSOLE TO INSTALL CMAKE-2.6.0 FROM MY DESKTOP FILE?
<jussi01> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jill> Hi everyone, during boot after choosing os (auto) BlackSOD with white rectangle red lettering "Input not Supported"
<Guest54096> i AM NOT SHOUT
<jill> Then starts normally
<Guest54096> just typing
<jussi01> Guest54096: please use normal case then
<Guest54096> ok
<Guest54096> well i build just to build
<jussi01> Guest54096: Are you looking for kde 4 support ?
<Guest54096> not the end of world if fail
<Guest54096> but somebody has to try this crazy stuff
<jussi01> Guest54096: if so, please try #kubuntu-kde4
<Guest54096> the support said to install cmake 2.6.0
<Guest54096> i have it andf am try to install it
<Guest54096> it does not understand
<jussi01> Guest54096: the #kubuntu-kde4 please :)
<Guest54096> ok thanks bye
<jill> Hi everyone, during boot after choosing os (auto) BlackSOD with white rectangle red lettering "Input not Supported".  Then starts normally. Note I do not see a vid driver in hardware.
<blue__> jill: so whast the problem?
<Pici> jill: Thats your monitor complaining that the resolution or refresh rate being sent to it is unsupported.
<ubuntu__> Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.
<ubuntu__>                First       Last
<ubuntu__>  # Type       Sector      Sector   Offset    Length   Filesystem Type (ID) Flag
<ubuntu__> -- ------- ----------- ----------- ------ ----------- -------------------- ----
<ubuntu__>  1 Primary           0   209712509     63   209712510 HPFS/NTFS (07)       Boot
<ubuntu__>  2 Primary   209712510   976751999      0   767039490 W95 Ext'd (LBA) (0F) None
<ubuntu__>  5 Logical   209712510   419425019     63   209712510 HPFS/NTFS (07)       None
<ubuntu__>  6 Logical   419425020   629137529     63   209712510 HPFS/NTFS (07)       None
<ubuntu__>  7 Logical   629137530   976751999     63   347614470 HPFS/NTFS (07)       None
<ubuntu__>    Pri/Log   976752000   976768064      0       16065 Free Space           None
<jill> During boot screen goes black I think there is a video driver missing but have not been able to locate one
<ubuntu__> this is the partition table
<Pici> ubuntu__: Please dont do that.
<Pici> !paste | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubuntu__> ok
<jill> Pici, hello again, will check resolution but I have an ati vid card no driver.
<ubuntu__> Pici, can you help me please ?
<Pici> ubuntu__: What are you doing that is giving you that error?
<ubuntu__> Pici: sudo cfdisk -Ps /dev/sda
<Pici> ubuntu__: Is there a reason you are using cfdisk over qtparted/gparted?
<ubuntu__> Pici: the problem is very much like this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/103794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 103794 in parted "Cannot have overlapping partitions" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntu__> Pici: I am using a kununtu desktop cd and I am trying to install it but the installer doesn recognize my hdd partitions.
<Pici> ubuntu__: There should be a graphical parition editor on the the liveCD.  I personally don't use KDE so I'm not sure where it puts it.
<gnumm> yes, there is a grafical partition editor on the kbuntu livecd
<gnumm> i guess it's qtparted
<ubuntu__> Pici: I couldn find any disk partition tool on this live cd. Just a app called Disk & Filesystems - System Settings, where I am not sure if it just checks the dis or edit it.
<ubuntu__> gnumm: do you know where is it locatewd please?
<gnumm> on the live cd?
<gnumm> startthe installation
<ubuntu__> the installatio doesnt recognize my hdd partitios
<blue___> ubuntu__: you could try puppy linux live CD it has loads of tools for partitioning
<ubuntu__> blue___: yes? where from ?
<blue___> ubuntu__: google it
<benbread> Whoa - What's with the Crazy/Awesome way linux shows the file structure of Audio CDs?
<khaije> heheh
<ubuntu__> is there someone here which knows about command like tools to help me please?
<sbucat> ubuntu__: ?
<ubuntu__> sbucat: I need to check my hdd partition to see if itś fine...
<sbucat> ubuntu__: i think fdisk but i am not pretty sure
<sbucat> !fidisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fidisk
<Sevenhill> ubuntu : do you mean something like scandisk ?
<ubuntu__> I get this error : Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.
<Sevenhill> ubuntu__:  do you mean something like scandisk ?
<ubuntu__> after using : Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.
<ubuntu__> sudo parted /dev/sda5 check
<ubuntu__> Sevenhill: what ?
<denys> haaa
<denys> :
<jparishy> Alright, this is kind of annoying. I opened konqueror and pointed it at audiocd:/, but there is nothing in any of the folders accept Full CD but I don't want the entire CD in one file :|
<giulia> ciao
<denys> chau
<giulia> speak italian
<PhilRod> jparishy: that is odd. Do you have libvorbis installed?
<PhilRod> !it | giulia
<ubottu> giulia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu__> can I donwload and use a partioning tool when I am running a live cd  ??
<PhilRod> jparishy: oh wait, kde 3 or  4?
<jparishy> 4
<slow-motion> hi
<ubuntu__> Where is the helpers on this channel today ?
<ubuntu__> Holyday ?
<Pici> #ubuntu is active if you need help thats not necessarly KDE specific.
<Lynoure> ubuntu__: helpers are volunteers, so might be actually so.
<StucKman> hi all. I'm tring to fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/45427, modifying the patch I mention here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/45427/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45427 in kdebase "quitting kdm session on xdmcp terminal(ltsp) causes usplash to appear on server session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<StucKman> any way to contact developers so we can figure this out once for all?
<ubuntu__> I want to install kubuntu, could somone help m pelase ?
<jparishy> StucKman: #kde-devel maybe?
<genii> ubuntu__: Are you on ubuntu already?
<StucKman> jparishy: no, the patch is kubuntu only
<ubuntu__> genii: I am on Kubuntu
<StucKman> ubuntu__: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<StucKman> ubuntu__: ah, then click on the "install" icon in the desktop
<ubuntu__> StucKman: it happens the installer doesn recognize my hard drive partitions!!!
<StucKman> ubuntu__: tell us about your machine
<Kasle> ?
<ubuntu__> StucKman: I used to have xp on primary partition. then I erase it and installed Kubuntu. Then I erased it and when I was booting from Ubuntu I tryed to give my partition sda1 a label where label in bsd is a new partition, but incredible it didn erase my windows partition, but when I am inside linux all I see from partition tools is a full empty table.
<StucKman> ubuntu__: do you reagard the info in your computer as important? because if not, just erase it all and start over
<ubuntu__> StucKman: now I try to reinstall kubuntu and the installer doesn recognize I have any partition on mu hdd.
<ubuntu__> StucKman: I was trying to avoid it just now.
<StucKman> ubuntu__: "a label where labal in bsd is a new partition" <-- I don't understand that
<ubuntu__> StucKman: I don care to loose it, but if I start from the point 0 again it gonna take me a day, where if I fix it it can take 10 minutes or so and lots of fun..
<lonran> i have download new plasmoids in kde 4.1 using the "install new widgets" tab but now they dont appear, where can i find them? where are they installed?
<StucKman> lonran: see topic
<ubuntu__> StucKman: I though label was a volume label, where label is a partition table in linux, no ?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: no
<lonran> thnks StucKman, and sorry
<StucKman> label is file system label, but it actually depends on the tool you were using
<StucKman> lonran: np
<ubuntu__> StucKman: well itś not just label, but it works like I sayed.
<ubuntu__> StucKman: ok, never mind about it. What do you think I could do from Linux inside point to try fixing or rebuilding this label/partitioning table (better avoiding trash my windows ones)
<StucKman> ubuntu__: open a terminal, run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/<your hard disk>" and paste the output in some pastebin
<ubuntu__> StucKman: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f4c64978d
<ubuntu__> StucKman: I did run : sudo cfdisk -Ps /dev/sda if you don mind.
<ubuntu__> StucKman: I still can run the command youe told me...
<tsuna27> hi
<tsuna27> I was wondering how I could edit what apps start at startup
<StucKman> ubuntu__: ok, lemme see
<StucKman> ubuntu__: tell me what's wrong on that output, as I don't know what it should show
<StucKman> I mean, I see 4 ntfs partitions that eat up almost all the disk
<tsuna27> can someone help me?
<StucKman> tsuna27: kubuntu, right? kde?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: are you sure it's the right disk?
<tsuna27> KDE
<tsuna27> yes
<ubuntu__> StucKman: you can check the screenshot here : http://imagebin.ca/view/MHI2mH.html
<ubuntu__> StucKman: well, it is the hdd, but itś very unorganized right now.
<Lynoure> tsuna27: tried using ~/.kde/Autostart yet?
<tsuna27> i will now
<StucKman> ubuntu__: coming
<ubuntu__> StucKman: I can explaine what each partition means if you want..
<tsuna27> whats ~ again
<ubuntu__> StucKman: ok
<Lynoure> tsuna27: ~ is just shorthand for your home directory. But this might be a bit tough, then. You can put scripts in that directory, and they'll get run at kde start...
<StucKman> ubuntu__: I can't reach the sshot
<ubuntu__> http://imagebin.ca/view/MHI2mH.html
<ubuntu__> StucKman: no, why not?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: I got the link, it's just not working from here
<StucKman> dunno, either the image provider did something or my ISP borked its dns again
<Lynoure> tsuna27: anyway, http://languor.us/kde-autostart-programs-upon-login has two different ways to go about it
<StucKman> ubuntu__: tell me about the partitions
<tsuna27> thx
<ubuntu__> http://imagebin.ca/view/MHI2mH.html
<tsuna27> and how do i make it that my widgets dont move every time i turn on my computer
<ubuntu__> StucKman: sorry, ok.
<ubuntu__> In the partition #1 I got XP
<ubuntu__> the #2 is something I could eliminate if possible, not sure whay itś there...
<ubuntu__> #3 is the pertition I intend to install Linux
<ubuntu__> I mean #5 not 3.. sorry
<ubuntu__> #6 I have vista
<StucKman> ubuntu__: you have to change the partition type to 83 (linux)
<ubuntu__> #7 I have some crap
<StucKman> and you'll need another partition for swap
<aib_> how do i get rid of the desktop pager in KDE 3? the context menu has nothing like a delete item!
<ubuntu__> StucKman: yes, I tryed to format it but wasn sucessful
<Lynoure> (seems my accidental joining here was not totally useless :) )
<ubuntu__> StucKman: and the partition Pri/Log text is the problem Ithink
<StucKman> so either you changer the partition type, not the label, or you never had kubuntu installed, wich is not consistent with what you said first (or what I understood you said L)
 * nikosk is wondering what ppl try 2 do
<StucKman> :)
<StucKman> ubuntu__: no, not only format, but change partition type
<tsuna27> Kate keeps on coming when I log in and i cant stop it
<ubuntu__> StucKman: ok how do I format it ?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: again, change partition type first
<ubuntu__> ubuntu, ok, how do I do that ?
<StucKman> use any *fdisk you wish
<ubuntu__> StucKman: can it be a command line ?
<nikosk> ubuntu: in which system are you now windows ?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: yes
<StucKman> well, there must be some gui app, but I don't use them,
<StucKman> ubuntu__: hmm,m did you change the "kabel" from any of your windows'?
<StucKman> label*
<ubuntu__> StucKman: yes
<StucKman> there
<ubuntu__> StucKman: thats what I was talking abouit
<StucKman> you just did a mistake trusting microsoft :-P
<nikosk_> ?
<ubuntu__> StucKman: what do you mean ?
<StucKman> joke apart, it must have changed the ppartition to ntfs
<StucKman> and most probably it also formatted it
<StucKman> so I'm mostly confident you just lost your kubuntu instalation
<nikosk_> oops this happened to me 2 many times when first starting with linux
<nikosk_> :(
<StucKman> ms tools are not the best ones to manage partitions
<ubuntu__> StucKman: when I did that I had the GParted software showing all my partitions all right, after that I thought I had lost everything because the pasrtition bar became just one big grey bar, but I don know how and fortunatlyt I could kept booting from windwos without loose of data, but always I boot from linux it identify as no partition. weird
<nikosk_> StuckMan: partion magis is pretty good
<StucKman> I remember MS' fdisk not only touches the partition table, it also overwrites random sector within parittions
<nikosk_> partion magic I mean
<StucKman> nikosk_: yeap, that one has helped me lots of times
<StucKman> i was refering to MS tools, not windows tools :)
<ubuntu__> nikosk_: can I download and use from inside a live cd ?
<nikosk_> I c
<StucKman> ubuntu__: you say that you fiddled with the partitions with gparted, and at some point it showed all the disk as a grey bar?
<nikosk_> I think that you can create a rescue disk and boot from that. have never tried it though
<StucKman> ubuntu__: there used to be a couple of diskette images...
<ubuntu__> StucKman: I am in teminal prompt now. What is the command I should be using to set the format of /dev/sda5 partitoin to ext3 ?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: use any of the *fdisk tools you like
 * nikosk_ was always wondering what the diffrerence between ext2 and ext3 is (I am sure this is a lame question)
<ubuntu__> nikosk_: I think ex3 is journaled
<StucKman> nikosk_: basicaly, journal support
<nikosk_> aah, ok thanx
<ubuntu__> StucKman: fdisk /dev/sda5 or is ther any interesting options ?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<ubuntu__> StucKman: but this way I will be loosing ll my curently partition table, no ?
<ubuntu__> StucKman: and besides what would it be the standart partiton format ?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: no, you'll be editing it
<StucKman> ubuntu__: it's not format, it's type
<ubuntu__> StucKman: ok, so I did that..
<StucKman> the "format" (in windows terms) in linux has to do with the filesystem you put into the partition, not the partition type
<ubuntu__> StucKman: and what would the format of a ext3 filesystem for example ? in windows terms ?
<Serega> heya
<ubuntu__> StucKman: do you think the partition #2 is beeing used somehow ?
<nikosk_> Is the Beryl the 3D desktop ?
<joe_> i have a problem whith K9Copy and i am hopeing that someone can help me out?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: how may I know? it's your diks....
<joe_> everytime i put in a dvd and start up K9Copy it allway's freez's up on me and I can never get K9Copy to run, can anyone help me out???
<StucKman> nikosk_: beryl, now compiz fussion, it's the window manager/composer that shows the desktop in a 3D cube, yes
<nikosk_> :)
<ubuntu__> StucKman: do you think windwos xp/vista uses W95 Ext'd (LBA) anyhow ?
<joe_> Is someone gonna help me out or what???
<StucKman> ubuntu__: that's a primary partition that has all the logincal inside
<joe_> fine if u wanna be dick's to someone that does ask for help & noth'n else then i guess i can be a dick to, fuck u ppl & hope u fuck'n die for not help'n ppl in need of help!!!
<Daisuke_Laptop> *again*?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: paste the output of "dmesg | grep sda¦ please...
<Daisuke_Laptop> he does this about every day
<StucKman> Daisuke_Laptop: nevermind him
<Daisuke_Laptop> StucKman: i find it an amusing study in childlike behaviour :)
<StucKman> Daisuke_Laptop: indeed
<nikosk_> me needs some help in installing beryl in KUBUNTU
<ubuntu__> StucKman: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f13e2257a
<Daisuke_Laptop> nikosk_: personally, i wouldn't bother, beryl is a dead project - compiz-fusion is probably what you're looking for
<Daisuke_Laptop> !compiz | nikosk_
<ubottu> nikosk_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nikosk_> ok
<nikosk_> :)
<StucKman> ubuntu__: where did sda4 go?
<ubuntu__> StucKman: don know, I think it never exixted before ..
<StucKman> ubuntu__: it should, as sda5 comes after it
<Daisuke_Laptop> StucKman: i think 5 is where logical partitions start
<Daisuke_Laptop> i've seen several examples where theres 1-3, then 5
<Daisuke_Laptop> nothing serious
<ubuntu__> StucKman: all right ?
<StucKman> Daisuke_Laptop: oh, yes
<StucKman> o'*slap*
<StucKman> o\ *slap*
<StucKman> ubuntu__: it's ok, as Daisuke_Laptop says
<Daisuke_Laptop> hehe, no worries, i have moments like that all the time
<ubuntu__> StucKman: ok, what I do now then ?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: are you still in fdisk? paste me the output of the "p" command
<ubuntu__> StucKman: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dec1613d
<ubuntu__> StucKman: if I try "v" it shows me :
<ubuntu__> Logical partition 7 not entirely in partition 2
<ubuntu__> 21416 unallocated sectors
<ubuntu__> maybe thatś a bit problem, no ?
<ubuntu__> StucKman: are you there ?
<ubuntu__> I think I have a partition #7 which is bigger than what the logic partition #2 describes.
<ubuntu__> How can I fix it ?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: sorry, I'm back
<ubuntu__> StucKman: uhh, ok.. ;)
<ubuntu__> StucKman: do you see what I wrote ?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: two things: a) you haven't set a linux partition yet! b) yes, partition 2 shoukld contain parts 5, 6 and 7, but only contains the first two
<ubuntu__> StucKman: I think my logic partition #2 is with problems. Because my last partition #7 should have 8Gbs and it have hundred and something... bigger than my hdd supports..
<StucKman> ubuntu__: lemme see
<StucKman> ubuntu__: according to dmesg, your hd has 976773168 sectors of 512 bytes each
<StucKman> which makes 500108 MB
<StucKman> (roughly)
<ubuntu__> StucKman: ok, than thats all right
<StucKman> (duh, fdisk reports almost the same)
<ubuntu__> I jusat cant compreend why it says partition 7 not entirely in partition 2
<StucKman> so you have 3 parts 100GB each (1, 5 and 6) and one of ~170GB (7), right?
<ubuntu__> yep
<StucKman> ubuntu__: check the start and end culinders from p output
<StucKman> cylinders
<StucKman> part 2 should contain parts 5,6 and 7, but only goes up to the end of part 6
<sourcemaker> are there SAP specialists (SAP GUI for Java)?
<ubuntu__> StucKman: yes, part 7 comes after the end of 2
<ubuntu__> StucKman: and goes further...
<StucKman> ubuntu__: you gotta fix that
<StucKman> ubuntu__: listen: if you edit anything in fdisk, it won't apply until you save it, so you can play with it. and you will :)
<StucKman> ubuntu__: delete partition 2 and recreate it to the sezi it should
<ubuntu__> StucKman: but will I be able to change it after all ?
<ubuntu__> StucKman: I mean without loosing my actual partitions ?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: yes, if you just put the right values
<StucKman> the end cylinder for sda2 chould be at least 60800
<StucKman> should*
<StucKman> if parts 5, 6 and 7 get deleted, don't panic, just recreate them with the same values
<ubuntu__> StucKman: ok
<StucKman> and if you have a pendrive, I suggest you to make a backup of your MBR before saving the new partition table
<StucKman> s/pendrive/usb stick/
<ubuntu__> StucKman: how do I backup it ?
<ubuntu__> I have a pen drive..
<ubuntu__> :)
<StucKman> ubuntu__: on another terminal, dd bs=512 count=1 < /dev/sda > /pendrive/mount/point/sda.mbr
<StucKman> (mount the pendrive first)
<ubuntu__> StucKman: hey, it says /dev/sda: Permission denied
<ubuntu__> I tryed with sudo already
<StucKman> ubuntu__: ah, sully me. "sudo dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/sda of=/pendrive/mount/point/sda.mbr"
<ubuntu__> from inside /dev/ is I try to type sda bash shows sda: command not found even though sda is present on this folder..
<StucKman> ubuntu__: of course, "sda" is not a command
<StucKman> is a "file" that represents your whole disk
<ubuntu__> sda is actually a copy or my machine mbr ?
<StucKman> (is not actually a file, but for practical uses it behaves like one)
<ubuntu__> Mmm, ok
<reidar> why wont Beryl install? i use  sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes
<StucKman> unix: everython is a file :)
<ubuntu__> Itś a kind of map.. ?
<reidar> but get the packages could not be found
<StucKman> ubuntu__: it's called a "device". if you open it, you'll be seeing the actual contents of the disk
<StucKman> including all the structures in it needed to "build" partitions and filesystems
<StucKman> you better don't mess with it much :)
<StucKman> so, we're just copying 1 block of 512 bytes starting from the beginning of sda, wich is the place of the mbr
<StucKman> reidar: beryl is de[precated, look for compiz-fusion
<reidar> thank you
<ubuntu__> StucKman: which is the count 1 part of it .. :P
<reidar> and whats the install for that+
<reidar> ?
<ubuntu__> StucKman: do I need to make a dir /mount/point in pendrive firsthand ?
<StucKman> reidar: compiz-fusion
<StucKman> ubuntu__: no, just put the real mount point
<StucKman> (of your already mounted pendrive)
<ubuntu__> StucKman: ok
<reidar> i write sudo apt-get compiz-fusion?
<StucKman> reidar: yes you can
<reidar> thank you
<reidar> new to Linux so learning as i go hehe
<StucKman> "yes you can" <-- my english is faling apart
<mefisto__> reidar: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion    don't forget the "install"
<reidar> thanx
<reidar> but stil i get on my norwegian kbuntu that it cant find the packages
<mefisto__> reidar: try compiz-kde instead
<ubuntu__> StucKman: if = from of = to ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !compiz | reidar
<ubottu> reidar: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<reidar> thank you
<StucKman> ubuntu__: yes, input file and output file
<StucKman> (man dd)
<ubuntu__> StucKman: because it says : dd: opening PD/mount/point/sda.mbr' : No such file or directory
<reidar> compiz-kde worked
<StucKman> ubuntu__: of course, I told you to use your real mount point
<StucKman> I guess I just assumed you understood that
<ubuntu__> StucKman: /PD/ is my mount point
<StucKman> then just /PD/sda.mbr
<ubuntu__> StucKman: I forget to add the dir /media/PD...
<ubuntu__> StucKman: ok, I have the backup now.
<StucKman> ok, then do the modifications we talked about earlier
<ubuntu__> StucKman: so this sda is a copy of my mbr ?
<StucKman> yes, now sda.mbr is a copy of you mbr
<ubuntu__> StucKman: which filesystem I will use for partition #2 ? Used to be W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<StucKman> ubuntu__: teh same
<ubuntu__> StucKman: are you there, wanna have a look ?
<ubuntu__> StucKman: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d74dd5600
<ubuntu__> StucKman: Itś missing the swap partition though
<StucKman> ubuntu__: yes
<StucKman> ubuntu__: perfect!
<ubuntu__> StucKman: and I advanced the part 7 to 60801, is it a problem ?
<StucKman> now, will you use a swap partition?
<bence> no no
<bence> an you?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: yes, it is
<bence> and you?
<bence> what?
<ubuntu__> StucKman: so I should come back to 60800 then ?
<bence> o
<bence> oh
<bence> i go sleep
<bence> chio
<StucKman> ubuntu__: bah, I'm not sure, as that one's a NTFS. dunno if windows will complain or not
<StucKman> and again: will you need a swap partition?
<ubuntu__> StucKman: yeah, better don't play with microsoft, those guys are dangerous by themselfes...
<ubuntu__> StucKman: I don't know if I need a swap partitin, someone told me linux just works with one, no ?
<squid0> how do I add a keyboard shortcut to lock the screen? it's not an option under keyboard shortcuts in systemsettings
<StucKman> ubuntu__: how much ram d'you have?
<ubuntu__> StucKman: 2gb
<squid0> oops, wrong channel\
<StucKman> ubuntu__: hmm, you might not need one, but it depends on load
<ubuntu__> StucKman: can I save the fdisk command ?
<StucKman> ubuntu__: yes, corssing fingers
<slow-motion> n8
<Kasle> iv'e got a problem. I bought a TerraTec Sound card, but i have no idea how to install it in KDE 4. Can anyone help me please? :)
<StucKman> ubuntu__: gotta go. good luck with that
<ubuntu__> StucKman: ok, man, thank you very much !
<ubuntu__> StucKman: thank you !!!
<StucKman> ubuntu__: np
<berto> per andare a ubuntu .it come si fa?
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<x_> ok?
 * genii sips
<richard_> anybody know about the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command?
<spike_> why doesn't sudo apt-get dist-upgrade work?
<spike_> trying something else
<The_zodiac> hola
<genii> !es | The_zodiac
<ubottu> The_zodiac: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<steveire> Hi. Anyone have kde4 installed?
<steveire> If you have kubuntu kde4 packages, could you tell me if you have a directory ~/.kde4?
<harpreet> anyone help me with installing my internal modem on toshiba satellite?
<jhutchins_wk> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<harpreet> anyone help me with installing my internal modem on toshiba satellite?
<phil_> i was wondering what other good audio players are out there for kubuntu
<fifthelephant> @phil, by other you mean not amarok?
<phil_> yes, sorry.  forgot about that part
<phil_> so far i really like amarok, but i figured i would venture out and see what else was available
<jcs> anyone know how to get the ar5007eg working with madwifi?
<fifthelephant> well your free to use any linux media player, doesnt have to be one designed for kde
<phil_> ok, any that you like personally?
<fifthelephant> @phil, yeah, amarok;) but have you tried kaffeine?
<fifthelephant> @phil, http://www.raiden.net/?cat=2&aid=334 altho its about a year out of date
<phil_> fifthelephant, yeah i tried that briefly.  it's pretty basic, especially compared to amarok
<phil_> fifthelephan, also, i've been trying to add wma playability.  i downloaded the codec, but what do i do with them after that, do you know?
<fifthelephant> there is a gnome equivalent of amarok, just cant remember the name right now
<phil_> fifthelephant, thanks for the link.  looks like it will be helpful, but i've got to go.  thanks again
<fifthelephant> for codecs i use the medibuntu repo's altho not 100% sure about wma,dont have any files here to check
<fifthelephant> np,cya phil
<gabenc> hola alguien q hable en español
<jazumaru> que honda ?! gabenc
<jazumaru> ??
<gabenc> hola jazumaru
<gabenc> de q se puede conversar aqui??
<jazumaru> eres usuario experimentado en esto de linux???
<gabenc> no recien empiezo
<jazumaru> yo tambien
<jazumaru> no sabes donde puedo consegir controladores
<jazumaru> para una tarjeta grafica
<gabenc> dejame buscar
<jazumaru> con chips nvidia
<jazumaru> ??
<gabenc> que modelo
<gabenc> ya te ayudo
<jazumaru> 7200 gs
#kubuntu 2008-08-01
<gabenc> de donde jazumaru
<gabenc> eres??
<jazumaru> monterrey nl mexico
<jazumaru> y tu ??
<gabenc> ecuador
<jazumaru> te gusta la programacion
<jazumaru> o el diseño de paginas
<jazumaru> ??
<jazumaru> web
<ForgeAus> cant seem to dist-upgrade feisty
<ForgeAus> or maybe I just need to set up a root password?
<ForgeAus> jazu, English only here
<jazumaru> oh sorry
<ForgeAus> its ok, um I think there's other channels for other languages
<ForgeAus> like #kubuntu-es for spanish? etc...
<jazumaru> tanks
<ForgeAus> no problem...
<word> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ForgeAus> uh? you mean I was right about the spanish thing? I was just using that as an example
<word> ForgeAus: yah :-/ i recognize all of it except for diseño from my spanish class ;p
<ForgeAus> hehe IC
<ForgeAus> I had no idea what language it was rofl :)...
<ForgeAus> anyway, as for my dist-upgrade problem, either A) how do I fix apt-get to do it? or B) how do I assign a root password?
<word> ForgeAus: well they asked eachother where they lived in spanish and replied mexico and ecuador so ;p
<ForgeAus> lol word :) kewl...
<word> ForgeAus: why can't you dist-upgrade?
<ForgeAus> I don't know
<word> ForgeAus: what does it say when you try?
<ForgeAus> its wierd sudo apt-get dist-upgrade just does nothing, I mean it runs through a check of the packages, but doesn't do the actual dist-upgrading
<word> ForgeAus: because you need to change the repos
<word> ForgeAus: but that's the 'old school' way, you can use an upgrade manager gui for it now
<ForgeAus> and when I use adept, it works until it downloads the dist upgraade tool...
<ForgeAus> oh
<ForgeAus> repos... ok
<ForgeAus> um thats all diff now
<word> ForgeAus: let me find you a wiki article ;p
<ForgeAus> yeah I know but I'm not root and the gui tool doesn't work complains about not being able to connect to the X server
<ForgeAus> (because I'm not root)
<ForgeAus> even if I run ADEPT itself with kdesu
<ForgeAus> the tool adept runs doesn't run as su...
<krazy-h> Does anybody who can help me? i have a problem with nmap on ubuntu i can't have access to c$ please help me
<ForgeAus> erm I mean it does run as su just that its a different program, grrr digging myself deeper into a hole trying to explain this!
<ForgeAus> the Dist upgrade tool, doesn't maintain a connection to the X server when trying to run as a su...
<word> ForgeAus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<word> ForgeAus: try running it with sudo :-/
<word> do you not have root privledges on your box?
<ForgeAus> how? is there a way to run the tool itself separately?
<ForgeAus> Adept was doing it all for me
<word> ForgeAus: no try running adept as sudo
<ForgeAus> thats kdesu not sudo
<word> ForgeAus: i know, try sudo ;p
<ForgeAus> anyway, even with kdesu it works for Adept itself, but the tool is a different program
<ForgeAus> definitely doesn't work runing adept as sudo
<word> and the tool is run from adept :-/
<ForgeAus> I installed using the LiveCD the password you give is just for the user, not for root
<ForgeAus> (I don't think it gives root a password)
<ForgeAus> you can use sudo (so you do have some kinda root privileges that way)
<word> ForgeAus: Umm...you give a root password, and if you don't, it's your password
<ForgeAus> tried that, didn't work
<word> ForgeAus: tried doing what?
<ForgeAus> tried using root and the userpassword
<ForgeAus> tried root and blank also
<ForgeAus> doesn't work
<ForgeAus> the userpass only works when you try to sudo or kdesu
<word> ForgeAus: if you use the command 'sudo su' and enter your password..you are root..
<ForgeAus> yes that worked
<ForgeAus> uh but can't run adept from there
<word> ForgeAus: using sudo, and kdesudo, you are root...that shouldn't be the problem with adept
<ForgeAus> adept_manager: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<word> i know, because it can't connect :P
<word> you need to run kdesudo adept_manager
<word> the rest of the problems have nothing to do with root access
<ForgeAus> yeah and still after that when it runs the dist tool will that work?
<word> ForgeAus: should, if not, it should output an error, which we can deal with
<ForgeAus> even with kdesu it didn't work
<word> ForgeAus: just do it ;p
<ForgeAus> root@milliken:/home/spike# kdesu adept_manager
<ForgeAus> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ForgeAus> Xlib: No protocol specified
<ForgeAus> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<ForgeAus> just do what?
<word> ForgeAus: run it as a normal user
<word> type exit
<word> then run the same command
<ForgeAus> ok
<ForgeAus> been there done that
<ForgeAus> like I said adept works but the dist upgrade tool doesn't
<ForgeAus> brb doing it again
<word> if it doesn't work, it has absolutely, 100% sure, NOTHING to do with root
<ForgeAus> fetching updates
<ForgeAus> ok now upgrade version button should show
<word> ...does it?
<ForgeAus> uh didn't this time, usually does tho
<ForgeAus> not sure why
<word> ForgeAus: maybe it thinks you upgraded... try restarting :-/
<ForgeAus> hmmm ok I will but I don't think that will help
<ForgeAus> brb after restart
<ForgeAus> back
<ForgeAus> rerunning adept
<word> ForgeAus: so?
<ForgeAus> I'll let you know when its ready
<ForgeAus> ahh version upgrade showed up :) yay
<ForgeAus> ok running the wizard
<ForgeAus> gets some of the way
<ForgeAus> downloads upgrade tool
<ForgeAus> tells me to click finish to close adept
<ForgeAus> gmmm so now it works! lol
<ForgeAus> tried that about 8 times before never got this far...
<word> woo....
<ForgeAus> that was what I was hoping would happen
<ForgeAus> gotta get rid of the stylus and another device or two from xorg.conf
<word> ForgeAus: don't mess with it until the upgrade finishes :P
<mefisto__> is this a gutsy to hardy upgrade?
<ForgeAus> they keep complaing about bad  (invalid) or uninitialized device
<ForgeAus> hehe I won't
<ForgeAus> no feisty to gutsy? I think
<ForgeAus> will do gutsy to hardy after that
<word> o.O i'd hope it goes straight to hardy...
<ForgeAus> nah I think if I remember right you can't do that
<ForgeAus> gotta go one step at a time
<word> meh
<ForgeAus> (back when I had edgy and feisty was new ppl had dapper and had to go to edgy before they could get feisty...
<ForgeAus> nless its changed now or something
<mefisto__> might have been easier and quicker to do a new hardy install
<ForgeAus> 7.10 is gutsy right?
<word> yah
<ForgeAus> I kinda like feisty alot... kinda sad to see it go :)
<ForgeAus> can still do kde4 in gutsy anyway but hardy is better...
<tsuna27> hi
<word> brb, restarting kdm...
<ForgeAus> 850 packages, thats quite a few
<ForgeAus> I hope it doesn't reset the menu.lst file :(
<tsuna27> i am using kubuntu KDE 4.1
<tsuna27> and on start up Kopete and Kate keep coming up
<tsuna27> how do I stop them from opening
<ForgeAus> hehe to me 4.1 is kde4 atm, I havn't got past kde3.5.9 or so yet...
<ForgeAus> looking forward to it tho :)
<birnisson> hi, how do I install vpn viewer?
<ForgeAus> only can't dual kde anymore with 4.1 I think it overwrites kde settings, instead of separate kde4 ones...
<tsuna27> so what do I do?
<ForgeAus> goina miss 3.5.9 majorly
<ForgeAus> !info vpn
<ubottu> Package vpn does not exist in hardy
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: I don't think so. I have kde 4.1 and the settings seem to still be separate
<ForgeAus> info vpn-viewer
<tsuna27> ?
<tsuna27> what do I do
<ForgeAus> mefisto, kewl, someone gave me some bad info then... sorry...
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: it might be true. I don't log in to kde4 very often
<word> mefisto__: what about kde4?
<ForgeAus> mefisto it might be a different build for a specific distro or it might have been about a not-yet released version?
<tsuna27> ?
<mefisto__> word:  <ForgeAus> only can't dual kde anymore with 4.1 I think it overwrites kde settings, instead of separate kde4 ones
<word> umm...dont think so
<ForgeAus> I also heard KDE4.1 sits way better on SUSE than it does *buntu :(
<ForgeAus> hmm I wonder what that means for debian? lol
<ForgeAus> is 4.1 slated for intrepid?
<tsuna27> and on start up Kopete and Kate keep coming up how do I stop them from opening
<ForgeAus> tsuana, uh they must be in ur startup somewhere... I'm not all that confident with how to  deal with startups in *nix...
<tsuna27> k
<tsuna27> also how do i install flash
<emilton> hi
<ForgeAus> from adept theres adobe plugin
<tsuna27> k
<ForgeAus> I think theres about 3 or 4 of them actually
<ForgeAus> you might need a repo enabled tho (like universe or something)
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: if you look at the 2nd entry under "Latest News" at http://www.kubuntu.org/ it says intrepid will use .kde instead of .kde4, so that might be the source of confusion. 4.1 still keeps separate settings, but the intrepid beta doesn't
<ForgeAus> whats the kde in intrepid? is it also kde4.1 or something else?
<ForgeAus> mefisto I think thats where it (the confusion as u put it) would have come from yes...
<word> intrepid will probably use kde4, there isn't a specific version for it though...
<word> and i really don't think kde4.1 works better on suse than kubuntu :-/ it's working fine for me
<ForgeAus> kewl thats a releif
<mefisto__> but maybe it's even better on suse? :P
<BluesKaj> nope, open suse was ok til the panel kept disappearing ...
<BluesKaj> I don't see any advantages in kde4 for me , none at all :(
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: some of the apps have nifty ui improvements, not always obvious. gwenview ui is much improved but a little featureless compared to the kde3 version, and dolphin is much better in kde4.
<mr_clark> Hi guys. trying to do some updates to KDE 4.1 but there's also an update to python-central which keeps failing. Any fix for this?
<mefisto__> mr_clark: failing how? not downloading?
<mr_clark> I'm trying to figure it out. I think it's failing to download. I'm going to try a different repository and give it another try.
<mr_clark> Okay. I think I fixed it.
<tsuna27> Can I get help downloading Flash
<mefisto__> tsuna27: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tsuna27> thats all
<mefisto__> tsuna27: you need to enable "multiverse" if it's not already enabled
<tsuna27> how do I do that
<tsuna27> ?
<mefisto__> start adept manager, and go to manage repositories (in the settings menu I think), then tick the multiverse box. it should do an update after that. quit adept before doing sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, or just search for the flash plugin in adept and install it
<tsuna27> it says my data base is locked when i try 2 open that
<mefisto__> is apt-get running? or do you have adept already open?
<tsuna27> how do i open adept manager
<mefisto__> should be in kmenu, in the system submenu
<Glinux> french!
<ikichi> help in french please
<tsuna27> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<tsuna27> Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? No will enter read-only mode and Cancel to quit and resolve this issue yourself.
<tsuna27> what do i do?
<mefisto__> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tsuna27> okay what does !aptfix mean
<tsuna27> what does ! mean
<mefisto__> tsuna27: you can choose to quit adept and then run that command ^^ in konsole
<mefisto__> the ! tells the bot (ubottu) to print messages in this channel
<tsuna27> okay i did it
<tsuna27> the  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tsuna27> now what
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, i don't use dolphin
<ikichi> can i install two linux distributions in my computer?
<mefisto__> yep, that's the one. but quit adept first
<mefisto__> tsuna27: what are you up to now? do you have multiverse enabled?
<tsuna27> no
<ikichi>  can i install two linux distributions on my computer?
<tsuna27> yes
<tsuna27> how do i tick multiverse enabled
<BluesKaj> ikichi, yes you can , but why ?
<mefisto__> tsuna27: in adept, manage repositories, in the first tab, it's the second-last box
<tsuna27> okay theres an X
<ikichi> i can't install kubuntu hardy heron on my computer and i am in live
<tsuna27> so then what
<ikichi> i would install madriva and then kubuntu hardy heron
<mefisto__> tsuna27: click the close button and close adept. then in konsole, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<noobie_to_linux> i was woundering if someone can help me out with k9copy?
<tsuna27> okay now i see package congiguration page
<tsuna27> and i cant press <ok>
<dwidmann> ikichi: you could have 200 if you wanted to ...
<mefisto__> tsuna27: try the tab key on keyboard
<noobie_to_linux> when i put a dvd in and start k9copy it just doesn't want to work, i don't know if i did install it right or what but it will freez up when i put a dvd in & start up k9copy.  what should i do to make sure that it does work?
<tsuna27> sweet
<kubuntu_linux> so can anyone help me out?
<tsuna27> so am I done
<mefisto__> tsuna27: see if flash content is displayed
<kubuntu_linux> why wont anyone help me out?
<tsuna27> how
<kubuntu_linux> i need help with K9Copy
<dwidmann> kubuntu_linux: maybe nobody who's here at the moment knows?
<mefisto__> tsuna27: do you have firefox installed? go to youtube and try it
<kubuntu_linux> every time i put in a dvd and start K9Copy it always freezes up on me & i don't know why
<tsuna27> k
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_linux, do you have the right apps installed like kubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss2 ?
<tsuna27> youtube is not working
<dwidmann> kubuntu_linux: start k9copy from a terminal, look for error messages
<kubuntu_linux> i think so
<BluesKaj> tsuna27, install flashplugin-nonfree
<kubuntu_linux> ok i'll give it a shot
<kubuntu_linux> thnkx dwidmann
<tsuna27> how do i install flashplugin-nonfree
<dwidmann> tsuna27: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_linux, open adept and type the app name in the search to see if they are installed
<kubuntu_linux> this is what came up when i did run k9copy from the termnial
<kubuntu_linux> HAL init failed
<kubuntu_linux> QComboBox::setCurrentItem: (cbInputDev) Index 0 out of range
<BluesKaj> tsuna27, use adept
<kubuntu_linux> i know i have it installed cuz it did come up when i did type k0copy in the termnial
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_linux, tsuna27 , Open adept package manager, On the menu of that screen click on Adept -> Manage Repositories. Click the kubuntu software tab. Check all the boxes "X". The same goes for the third party software tab. Close, then in the terminal do "sudo apt-get update" .Now you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu.
<kubuntu_linux> k
<kubuntu_linux> what is input device cuz there is nothing in there
<BluesKaj> in where?
<kubuntu_linux> k9copy
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | kubuntu_linux, tsuna27
<ubottu> kubuntu_linux, tsuna27: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kubuntu_linux> i type k9copy in the termnial and it did come up but then nothing was in the input devices
<kubuntu_linux> i did put the dvd in and still nothing
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_linux, if it's a commercially released dvd it won't copy unless you bypaass the DRM by having libdvdcss2 installed.
<kubuntu_linux> oh ok
<kubuntu_linux> where can i find libdvdcss2
<kubuntu_linux> ?
<ubuntu> Hi all, i need some quick help if possible, im installing kubuntu on a raid array everything is going good except im at the point where im installing ubuntu-minimal and the cupsys pacakge constantly fails so i can't progress the install is there a way to omit or force the package through?
<kubuntu_linux> n/m i think i found where i can get libdvdcss2
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_linux, read above about medibuntu
<ubuntu> i can't remove it or install it...
<mysteldark> chaeeeeeeeeeeeee
<mysteldark> ae
<mysteldark> a
<mysteldark> ed
<mysteldark> ae
<mysteldark> d
<mysteldark> aed
<Jucato> mysteldark: is there a point to this?
<kubuntu_linux> i really do think that i'm installing libdvdcss2 and if i did it rite then i should be able to run k9copy with no problems am i rite ppl???
<Jucato> !libdvdcss2
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kubuntu_linux> yes libdvdcss2
<smarty> anyone know any good C++ compilers?
<smarty> (meant for linux)
<kubuntu_linux> how do i find out what my input device is for my cd/dvd rom drive?
<kubuntu_linux> for k9copy
<Jucato> smarty: gcc (g++)
<smarty> k ty
<ubuntu> ???
<kubuntu_linux> ???
<mefisto__> kubuntu_linux: /dev/scd0 should work if your dvd drive is the 1st drive
<kubuntu_linux> thnx mefisto i'll give it a shot
<mysteldark> spanish
<kubuntu_linux> nope didn't work
<mysteldark> xD+
<kubuntu_linux> srry
<Pici> !es | mysteldark
<ubottu> mysteldark: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mysteldark> esto del beryl compiz fusion ta bueno xD
<mysteldark> jejej
<mysteldark> olas
<mysteldark> ta bueno esto del beryl
<mysteldark> pero ta picho este pinche dolphin
<mefisto__> kubuntu_linux: what happened? did it display anything in input device?
<mysteldark> wtf?
<mysteldark> what are you talking about
<ubuntu> Hi all, i need some quick help if possible, im installing kubuntu on a raid array everything is going good except im at the point where im installing ubuntu-minimal and the cupsys pacakge constantly fails so i can't progress the install is there a way to omit or force the package through?
<ubuntu> this is a manual install
<mysteldark> try
<mysteldark> downloading the iso
<mysteldark> and install in the mode probe
<ubuntu> i can't use the installer to install the OS
<ubuntu> i have to doa  manual install
<ubuntu> by chrooting over to the target system
<ubuntu> everything goes fine except cupsys fails to start/install
<ubuntu> and its holding up the whole install
<ubuntu> can i OMIT or FORCE the install?
<BluesKaj> !enter | mysteldark
<ubottu> mysteldark: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> ubuntu: whats the error?
<Nyle> hey
<ubuntu>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Nyle> what is the thing with strigi
<Nyle> why it keep crashign?
<ubuntu> invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "start" failed.
<mysteldark> someone
<Nyle> how can I stop strigi from crashing but still use it
<mysteldark> can help me?
<Nyle> mysteldark, just ask your question
<mysteldark> how i install kd 4.
<mysteldark> the last update
<ubuntu> Then dpkg errors out and im stuck in a infinte loop...
<Nyle> mysteldark, you could go to kubuntu.org
<mysteldark> yep im goig to try
<Nyle> mysteldark, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<flaccid> ubuntu: pastebin the whole output including the command please
<ubuntu> k
<Nyle> mysteldark, it says to add a repository and then install the package of kde3
<Nyle> kde4*
<Nyle> but how can I make the strigi useful but not crash
<Nyle> anyone?
<flaccid> !enter | Nyle
<ubottu> Nyle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> !bugs | Nyle
<ubottu> Nyle: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ubuntu> flaccid:  http://pastebin.com/m359e0f7b
<Nyle> what?
<Nyle> I confused
<flaccid> Nyle: submit a bug
<Nyle> what bug?
<flaccid> Nyle: the crash
<ubuntu> flaccid: at the bottom is the error
<ubuntu> flaccid: at the very top is the command i execute
<flaccid> ubuntu: why do you need to install those packages?
<ubuntu> its a fresh install
<flaccid> and?
<ubuntu> flaccid: im installing on a raid array using dmraid
<ubuntu> flaccid: i had to chroot and install the base system
<ubuntu> this is the base system, but it hangs on that cupsys package
<ubuntu> flaccid: is there a way to execut dpkg -force-all <deb> if so where are the debs located?
<flaccid> !enter | ubunu
<ubottu> ubunu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> ubuntu: pastebin all of sudo apt-get -f install and also your sources.lst
<flaccid> ubuntu: also paste  /var/log/cups/error_log
<ubuntu> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/m1c110f2e
<ubuntu> flaccid: /var/log/cups/error_log doesn't exist
<ubuntu> flaccid: where are the debs that are downloaded for install stored? i maybe able to run a dpkg --force-all <deb file> and be on with it
<leba_> when kubuntu choices a partition it asks to divide it for /dev/partition and the other half it keep for linux system, am I right ?
<flaccid> ubuntu: i'll look at it while you try sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/cup...
<mefisto__> ubuntu: /var/cache/apt/archives/ is where the debs are. maybe try deleting the cups one that is not installing, then install it alone so it will redownload it and hopefully install correctly
<ubuntu> i can't remove it
<ubuntu> apt-get remove cupsys fails the same way...
<flaccid> well the package's integrity seems fine
<flaccid> lots on google about this. is this hardy ubuntu?
<ubuntu> yes sir
<mefisto__> ubuntu: no I mean delete the deb file, then try installing cups
<tsuna27> HI
<tsuna27> how do I do this http://kde.org/announcements/4.1/screenshots/kwin-wobbly.png
<ubuntu> same thing
<ubuntu> it installs but if fails on "setting up"
<flaccid> ubuntu: ls -l /usr/share/cups/mime please
<flaccid> reinstall will be the same thing as what its doing now yes
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/m6a6472a7
<ubuntu> yes it fails the same way
<mefisto__> tsuna27: find desktop effects in system settings, and enable wobbly windows, as is shown in that screenshot
<flaccid> ubuntu: did you try the force install yet?
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> its successful
<ubuntu> but if i run apt-get install .... it fails with the same error
<flaccid> so all good?
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> ubuntu: just touch the log file just in case thats the problem. sudo touch /var/log/cups/error_log
<flaccid> ubuntu: so is cupsys installed atm?
<ubuntu> yes
<mysteldark> -_-
<ubuntu> but apt-get fails when SETTING UP.....
<flaccid> you mean it restarts it. it should have errors in that log file now..
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/m1f0fcbef
<ubuntu> no errors
<ubuntu> remember this is not a live enviroment, im just chrooted over
<flaccid> ubuntu: pastebin sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart; cat /var/log/cups/error_log
<flaccid> you are still chrooted?
<flaccid> well no wonder...
<ubuntu> flaccid: error_log is empty restart does nothing
<ubuntu> i figured it would be due to being chrooted, however how am i supposed to progress the install?
<ubuntu> unless
<mysteldark> wau you have a big problem
<ubuntu> i "could" do a dpkg -i * in /var/archive
<ubuntu> and reboot
<BluesKaj> mysteldark, join #kubuntu-kde4
<ubuntu> and hope for the best lol
<flaccid> i wouldn't expect cupsys to be able to start/restart in chroot which is the requirement here..
<CostaRicanQuaker> I thought i had installed ubuntu-studio with synaptic, but i just restarted the computer and it wasn't listed in hte session type?what do i have to do?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: #ubuntu-studio
<ubuntu> flaccid:  can i just do a dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archive/*
<flaccid> ubuntu: maybe sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<ubuntu> trying that
<flaccid> thats not really desirable and i don't see how it will help
<ubuntu> i think ill have to do force-all as it will have dep problems since it will install packages in order not in dep order
<flaccid> why cannot be done not in chroot?
<ubuntu> flaccid i ran dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archive/*
<leba_> when kubuntu choices a partition it asks to divide it for /dev/partition and the other half it keep for linux system, am I right ?
<flaccid> leba_: sorry that doesn't make sense. can you re-phrase it
<BluesKaj> leba_, no
<leba_> I have /dev/sda2 with 100Gb ready to kubuntu intall, when I run the installer it recognizes and divides it in two pieces, one is write Kubuntu and the other /dev/sda2 inside. What is that for ?
<leba_> BluesKaj, whas is it for then ?
<leba_> s/whas/what
<BluesKaj> leba , don't let it divide the partition for you , try to edit the partition manually
<flaccid> is there a kubuntu installation guide somewhere?
<flaccid> im not sure that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall#Select a Disk really says much and if that is the same for kubuntu installer
<mot_> what's the utility i can install so that when i hit printscr in kde4.1 it pops up and takes a screenshot and asks where to save it?
<flaccid> mot_: wrong channel, see topic
<ubuntu> flaccid, installing grub
<flaccid> ubuntu: why? i really don't get what you are trying to achieve but ok :)
<ubuntu> flaccid: this is a manual install, im not using the installer
<ubuntu> i have no os
<ubuntu> im installing Kubuntu right now lol
<flaccid> i don't get it
<leba_> ok, I solved it already, thank you guys...
<BluesKaj> leba_, did you edit the partition manually ?
<leba_> BluesKaj, yes.
<BluesKaj> leba_, good :)
<flaccid> its kind of weird how you cannot edit comments on launchpad
<Jucato> flaccid: bug report?
<flaccid> yeah i made a subsequent comment because i couldn't find an edit button to fix a typo
<kaiserjd> can someone tell me what channel i should go to for help on an ssh tunnel question?
<flaccid> kaiserjd: ##linux and #ubuntu-server might be a chance and you can ask here too
<Jucato> flaccid: find a bug tracker that allows editing of comments, then probably submit a wishlist to launchpad to do something similar
<flaccid> maybe its not there for a logical reason like people changing their reports = re-work and stuff
<kaiserjd> ok wll i want to use a tunnel to forward through a blocked port 25 at school to my personal isps smtp server.... do you get what i'm saying.... i'm kinda new at it and i'm not sure if what i want is even possible
<Jucato> flaccid: there must be a logical reason that no bug tracker (at least none that I've so far encountered) allows editing of comments
<flaccid> Jucato: yes that was my point
<ubuntu> flaccid: can you pastebin a sample of your fstab?
<flaccid> ubuntu: why?
<ubuntu> so i can create mine :P
<yogi_> Howdy folks
<Dragnslcr> flaccid- we use http://www.mantisbt.org/ at work, and it allows editing notes/comments
<rudyerazo> español
<yogi_> anyone here good with networking in linux? need to access remote PC running vista behind router w/ dhcp
<flaccid> yogi_: whats the problem?
<miraclemaxim> yogi why do you need networking in linux for that?>
<flaccid> cool Dragnslcr
<buckethead> yogi_: What have you already done?
<flaccid> ubuntu: install package mount and see /usr/share/doc/mount/examples/fstab
<yogi_> ssh client on Linux, ssh server on vista...need to access shared drive on vista....
<flaccid> !samba | yogi_
<ubottu> yogi_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<buckethead> Is the correct port (I can't remember it off the top of my head) open on the router?
<flaccid> well if its LAN then the router is irrelevant
<yogi_> um the vista pc is not on my network...
<buckethead> From him saying 'behind router' I was thinking it was on a different lan. That tripped me up bad last time I tried it.
<yogi_> so i'm not sure I can use samba
<buckethead> I was hitting the wrong 10.10.10.2 and wondering why I couldn't find the share.
<buckethead> yogi_: Either forward the port on the destination router or for testing DMZ the vista machine
<buckethead> Once you do that, samba, nx, whatever will work fine.
<rafael> fv
<rafael> f
<rafael> f
<rafael> f
<rafael> d
<rafael> s
<flaccid> yogi_: its bad practice to do samba over WAN. you should set up a vpn instead or use a different protocol
<yogi_> that's why i was thinking ssh
<flaccid> yes openssh server is the way to go with scp etc.
<yogi_> I've never set up a vpn connection before
<flaccid> openssh will be the quickest and easiest in this situation
<flaccid> you can get it for windows as well then just forward 22 to the vista box for example
<yogi_> how do i overcome the IP issue? again, DHCP in target PC
<flaccid> yogi_: ip issue?
<buckethead> Port forwarding on the router. What router is it?
<yogi_> yeah, target PC ISP assigns dynamic IP...router is wrt5t4g
<yogi_> linksys
<flaccid> target pc?
<buckethead> Same as fine, go ahead and log into it.
<yogi_> destination PC
<flaccid> yogi_: set the dest. pc to static so it become a 'static' server and cannot change ip. unless your linksys router support static dhcp/dhcp reservations..
<yogi_> hmm, so no need to set up dyDNS then? I was just reading something about it but not sure about approach
<flaccid> yogi_: i was talking about the LAN ip of the dest. server so the port forward map always works to the same ip. for the external host address dyndns client will be useful yes
<buckethead> Log into the router and go to applications and gaming. You have to have the system ip address put in there to forward the port.
<yogi_> so dyDNS to external IP, port forward on router
<buckethead> When I hit my router from the outside world on port 80, It knows to forward that traffic to my webserver box. Know what I mean?
<flaccid> yeah and port forward to the vista box which should have openssh server installed (you can get it for windows)
<yogi_> wish I knew more about networking guys. I think I have to read fundementals of TCP/IP
<buckethead> Toying with it is the easiest way to figure it out.
<flaccid> can take time to learn, im still hopeless
<yogi_> yeah, but I'm always remote so network access is necessary for me
<flaccid> well if you do the above then it should all be sweet
<flaccid> its an easy alternative to a vpn
<yogi_> thanks guys, i think I have the idea down. I just have to read a little about protocols and ssh
<ubuntu> well here goes nothing
<nickolaus_> I have a kodak micro SD card and I can't seem to edit the card in any way.
<timboy> I just upgraded my hard drive and I can't resize my partition with my livecd... I can resize my swap just fine but can't do anything with my / partition. can someone give me a hand?
<stoffer> I installed ktemperature to monitor my processor temp, but all it says in the bottom panel is NA... is there something else I need to do?  I definitely worked for me in XP, so I have a sensor.
<word> stoffer: you have to mess around with lm-sensors
<word> stoffer: well depending on what ktemperature does...ktemperature should have a tutorial or something on how to get it set up and working
<word> stoffer: want me to try to find one?
<stoffer> word:  I'll try googling it, see what I come up with
<stoffer> but I have another question
<stoffer> what's the best-working way to make kubuntu look like osx?
<stoffer> because there are different theme managers
<word> heh, with kde4 or 3?
<stoffer> 3
<stoffer> I've played with them in the past but they never work right for me
<word> hmm..i think there's actually a tutorial that came out recently but it might've been for 4..
<stoffer> I tried out 4 when the stable version came out with kubuntu, but it didn't seem ready
<stoffer> it seems as though kdm only works for the logon screen
<word> stoffer: kde4.1 is loads, and i mean LOADS better, but it still needs some work with things getting ported and such
<stoffer> loads better in what sense?
<word> stoffer: i found a tut for gnome osx..lemme look some more
<stoffer> it seemed choppy to me
<stoffer> very few options in the system settings
<word> stoffer: doesn't crash..things are finished up....panels work like they should...icons are 'better'
<vijish> hi
<word> stoffer: yah, that goes along with the porting, even disk management hasn't been ported yet
<stoffer> word, well I run an ntfs partition so disk management is important to me
<ty> watup
<word> stoffer: that's not a problem, with disk management i mean like...the system settings thing that used to be under "File and Disk Management" or something like that, you have to install the kde3 version and run it seperately to use it
<stoffer> ic
<stoffer> well I think I'll stay with the "rock solid" 3 for a while
<stoffer> as long as I can make it look better
<stoffer> i'm getting tired of this boring default theme
<word> pretty much all of it can be done with qtparted/gparted but meh :-/
<timboy> turns out that my main partition is an extended partition does that matter?
<word> stoffer: http://linuxgangster.org/forums/showthread.php?p=6521 there you go :)
<stoffer> awesome, thanks!
<_2> timboy linux doesn't care
<Daisuke_Laptop> [23:02] <word> stoffer: doesn't crash..things are finished up....panels work like they should...icons are 'better' <- that's the usual criteria for a beta, (or at least doesn't crash *much*), not a final release, i'll wait for 4.2 :)
<_2> timboy i don't even use a partition
<word> _2,timboy: there used to be a bug in gparted that made it freak out and care i think it's in their live cd version..that they stopped supporting...so it's best to go with a seperate live cd like knoppix that includes it :-/
<_2> word maybe i should ask what timboy was doing ?
<_2> word but still "linux" doesn't care where it lives as long as it's a "real" file system
<word> Daisuke_Laptop: the only reason i'd stay with kde3 right now, if i wasn't already committed :P, is that kde4 managed to expose a bug in nvidia's drivers so performance is slow
<word> _2: yah, true. the only reason i could see for him wondering about extended partitions is from gparted being stupid, i spent hours trying to figure that stuff out lol it was a serious pain
<Nyle> hey
<Nyle> word
<Nyle> whats up long time
<Daisuke_Laptop> kde4 isn't slow because of nvidia's driver.  it's slow because they've chosen to reinvent the entire dang thing.  it'll get there eventually.  but it's not ready yet
<_2> !C
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c
<word> Daisuke_Laptop: it isn't slow imo, but video and stuff is, and it is because of the nvidia driver
<word> Nyle: not much :-/ you?
<Nyle> hey guys, I have a ntfs disk and I mount it with ntfs-3g and I try to put some files in it, but after it copy the file into ntfs disk, it always tell me 'cannot change permission for ____ file'
<Nyle> word, just trying to free space on /home by copy stuff to ntfs
<Nyle> but i get error (file still get copy fine though)
<Nyle> ~/windows is owned by root, and group plugdev
<_2> Nyle of course it can't change the permissions bit,  there isn't one.
<Nyle> _2, but why tell me then
<Nyle> why try to set perm anyway, I don't try to setup the permission
<Nyle> I only tried to copy the file into ntfs, and it work, but gives error, how can I make error stop
<Nyle> _2, why tell me constantly?
<Nyle> _2, how to make it stop telling?
<_2> because the app you used to copy doesn't check to see what fs it's copying to... ?     and to understand why it tries to set the permissions you have to undefstand who linux works
<Nyle> its konqueror
<_2> how
<Nyle> I got "information konqueror: cannot change permisson for this file"
<Nyle> all i did was select video file from ext3 /home to ~/windows ntfs
<Nyle> files get copied, on ntfs, i can see access them, but I keep getting this messag,e which I want to stop
<Nyle> thats all
<_2> and like i said.  it can't change the permissions bit because the permission bit is non-existant
<Nyle> so its a problem with what?
<_2> M$ file system don't have unix permissions bits
<Nyle> so you said.. ok.. how does that help me?  I understand why it doesn't work, but thats not my problem
<_2> with the fs
<Nyle> I understand ntfs doesn't have the nix acls
<_2> and ?
<Nyle> I'm simply asking how to not get this error
<_2> start konq with  2>/dev/null   maybe ?
<Nyle> you're telling me everyone in kubuntu who ever tries to copy stuff to ntfs constantly gets these errors?
<Nyle> and they deal with it?
<Nyle> this doesn't sound like releaseable behaviour for a 'stable' os
<_2> Nyle basicly yes.
<Nyle> so how can I fix it
<CyberSix> doesn't seem like a kubuntu issue?
<Nyle> well whatever issue it is, can anyone try to help me identify and then possibly fix the problem
<Nyle> :)
<_2> Nyle it can't be fixed.   that's the point.    it's a problem with the file system you are writing to.   it's not a problem with linux, or your app.       if you want a "work around"  you can setup fstab (or use command line args)  to mount the fs with a psyudo permissions and owner that will be the same as the files you copy.
<Nyle> _2, ok
<Nyle> so basically I need to mount with a certain uid/gid
<Nyle> of course it can be 'fixed'
<_2> with a certain uid gid and dmask fmask   yes
<Nyle> don't need d/fmask anyway
<_2> Nyle it can't be fixed, because it's not broken.
<Nyle> uid/gis is more than enough
<Nyle> _2, I'm sorry, thank you for your help, however I don't have time to sit around and play word games
<Nyle> you're absolutely right.
 * Nyle goes to fix his problem
<Nyle> to #debian
<CyberSix> lol..
 * Daisuke_Laptop shrugs
<_2> glad that's over.
<Daisuke_Laptop> 'swhat he gets for voluntarily using NTFS
<CyberSix> he'll get what he deserves
<mefisto__> I don't get any messages copying files to ntfs partitions
<nickolaus_> I just installed xp on my laptop (dual boot xp/ubuntu) I am trying to access a computer on my network (Yahweh) and for some reason I am unable to find Yahweh on my network. It worked before with the previous windows install. Not sure why. I always felt that networking in windows was some kind of voodoo ritual though, it could just be windows.
 * Daisuke_Laptop avoids the "it doesn't exist" jokes
<_2> mefisto__ like i said it depends on what you use and how you have the psyudo perms/owner setup on the broken fs
<_2> nickolaus_ and that is relevant to linux kubuntu or a question.   in what way ?
<nickolaus_> _2 Ah, sorry. Yahweh is kubuntu.
<_2> still    how is that a question.  or a linux related issue ?
<nickolaus_> _2 but given that U and K are pretty much the same I just didn't think to add it.
 * _2 waits for a ligitmate response.
<mefisto__> nickolaus_: I think he means your problem is a windows one
<nickolaus_> _2 Be - cause I can -- not -- conn---ect toooo a lin--ux com---put---er...
<nickolaus_> I just wanted to know if it was a common issue and if so where to I look.
<_2> o-----k==!
<_2> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nickolaus_> Because if I go to #windows and say "Hey I'm trying to get what was a working samba connection to work with a new xp install on my laptop to access my Kubuntu computer" they would go something like duh.
<nickolaus_> so umm. I apologize for asking a question the answer is most likely to be found. ;)
<_2> nickolaus_ still if it was working from windows to linux  and windows was reinstalled   and nothing in linux changed.   then   where is the issue ?      answer "probably in the newly installed windows system --- just a guess :)"     if you want to reconfigure samba then maybe that page will help ^
<ForgeAus> well it worked.. for the most part
<ForgeAus> not so sure I like the login theme....
<_2> write you own.
<harpreet> where do windows minimize in kde4.1? i dont see them after they just disappear in the desktop??? any help?
<_2> harpreet   maybe you can use alt+tab to get them back ?
<_2> harpreet  i can't answer your question.    that was just a sujestion.
<harpreet> Agent_bob: thank you it works
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<Reformer81> Could someone please point me to the right way to convert videos to DVD format?  I had the instructions once, but I think Google lost them ;)
<chalcedony> chalcedony
<Agent_bob> :)
<GS3User> what do i type to join another channel?
<Agent_bob> /join ...
<GS3User> thanks :)
<Reformer81> GS3User: /join [channel]
<Agent_bob> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Agent_bob> !encode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encode
<Agent_bob> !encoding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encoding
<Agent_bob> ok.
 * mr---t- wonders if _2 is the secret agent of agent bob
<Agent_bob> _2 is base two
<mr---t-> i know
<ForgeAus> where do you set kdm theme?
<mr---t-> don't get all binary on me
<Agent_bob> :)
<ForgeAus> (in gutsy)
<Agent_bob> as long as you don't get too graphic mr---t- :)
<mr---t->  :-)
<Agent_bob> ForgeAus kcontrol   maybe ?
<n8k99> is it just me or is adding plasmoids through the Get HotStuff dialog not workingon KDE4.1?
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
 * n8k99 is familiar with _what_ KDE4 is
<GS3User> you might try the #kubuntu-kde4 channel
<n8k99> thanks
<nuxil> after messing around with it a bit.. i find kde4 horrible..
<GS3User> it's new, give it time
<GS3User> i'm sure the early versions of kde weren't too pleasant at the get-go either
<buckethead> Really? I like 4. I especially like 4.1.
<nuxil> GS3User, i know.. i remember the early kde versions.
<n8k99> its very beautiful and rich
<nuxil> rich in eyecandy :p
<n8k99> and actually runs faster on this machine than 3.5 does
<GS3User> most folks like eye-candy
 * Agent_bob noticed
<buckethead> Once people hack out the fouled pieces, things will be alot better. I wouldn't mind doing a little of it myself if I had more time. I enjoy a challenge.
<nuxil> n8k99, oh ?
<n8k99> yeah- this is a pretty old Dell laptop
<n8k99> i can not run compiz on it
<n8k99> but in KDE4 i can do teh composite stuff
<GS3User> huh, that's neat
<n8k99> and the startup from KDM login to desktop functioning is at least 5 seconds faster
<nuxil> k4 is much slower than k3 on my pc.. n8k99 i think you gotten lucky :p
<buckethead> I would say my time is about even.
<n8k99> nuxil:  i guess so
<Agent_bob> it would take me about 20 seconds to load kde3   or about 2 days to load kde4
<nuxil> hehe
<n8k99> um, hyperbole much?
<Agent_bob> hyper ?    hyper ?   no i'm not hyper....
<Agent_bob> bashohII:  hyperbole     heh.  no.
<mefisto__> for me, kde4 login is slower, but kde4 apps start up faster than the kde3 equivalents
<Reformer81> Could someone please point me to the right way to convert videos to DVD format?  I had the instructions once, but I think Google lost them ;)
<mefisto__> is there a right way?
<Agent_bob> !vob
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vob
<mefisto__> Reformer81: do you want dvd menus?
<Agent_bob> the bot is totally ignorant on this issue...
<Agent_bob> !info tovid
<ubottu> tovid (source: tovid): tools for creating video DVDs, VCDs, and SVCDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.31-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<Agent_bob> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<Reformer81> mefisto__: I just want to convert formats.... from .avi or .flv to whatever DVDs use.
<Reformer81> mefisto__: I don't actually burn the DVD discs in Linux, but in Windows.
<Agent_bob> Reformer81 .mov
<nuxil> transcoder ?
<Reformer81> I know DVDs use a certain kind of mpeg video.
<Agent_bob> i think i posted two ways    ^
<Reformer81> nuxil: I used ffmpeg before.. just can't remember the commands to ensure the correct format.
<Reformer81> Agent_bob: Those create the actual DVDs... I just want to convert formats.
<mefisto__> videotrans and dvdauthor too, and qdvdauthor if you want a gui for dvdauthor (which can make quite fancy menus if you want them)
<nuxil> Reformer81, take look in gtranscoder
<GS3User> aren't dvds mpeg4?
<nuxil> i thought they where mpeg II
<Reformer81> GS3User: I believe so.... but I can't find the actuall ffmpeg command to convert it as such.
<GS3User> ah, gotchya
<Agent_bob> Reformer81 oh i'm so silly.   i though you could use them to do the conversion and NOT have to burn it to a disk...     that's so silly of me.
<mefisto__> GS3User: mpeg2, but the file structure, etc is important too
<Reformer81> Agent_bob: Wow... no need to be an ass about it.  Thank.  You.  I. Will.  Do. That.  Now. That. I.  Know. It. Is. Possible.
<Reformer81> Fricken elitist KDEers
<mefisto__> GS3User: look at the files and directories on a dvd disk and you'll see
<buckethead> Haha.
<GS3User> yes, i understand that there are a variety of files, i was talking about the video files themselves though
<Agent_bob> GS3User the .mov files are the vidio files
<buckethead> elitist? really? *shakes head*
<mefisto__> .mov files on a dvd?
<ForgeAus> icky screenres in gutsy
<GS3User> hmm...
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ heh  oops.  .vob    where i got mov i'll never know.
<ForgeAus> maybe I need ati stuff installed
<ForgeAus> bbl
<GS3User> yeah, i was about to check and make sure i wasn't going crazy... .mov is unpleasant :P
<Agent_bob> it's only one char off     ....
<GS3User> lol, fair enough
<nuxil> hehe.. tr 'm' 'v' :p
<mefisto__> k9copy has dvd authoring, but I can't get it to work. it crashes as soon as I try to add a video file
<Agent_bob> gs3  but yeah   the .vob files on the dvd are the vidio files   and in many cases they are all one needs from the disk.    in some cases there will be "oops's" that the controll files will cause to skip over   but i have copied the .vob's and watched them...
<Agent_bob> or in typo format  .mov files....  :)
<nuxil> heh.. arent the files usaly 1024 MB ?
<nuxil> each vob file
<Agent_bob> nuxil the limit on lingth is a fs imposed limit  i think
<Agent_bob> but yes   1g long
<mefisto__> nuxil: I think that's to make the disks compatible with as many players as possible, but any file size should work on a pc if you open the .vob files directly
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ maybe we should check the file size constraints on iso9660 and udf  ?
 * Agent_bob goes to google
<nuxil> mefisto__, i know... i noticed that most times the files are 1GB
<nuxil> yea  maybe there a  diff in size on thouse 2 filesystem
<mefisto__> there is no filesize limit on UDF
<mefisto__> the limit is the size of the volume
<mefisto__> http://www.softarch.com/us/dvd/UDF_whitepaper.pdf
<nuxil> ahh nice.. didnt know that..
<GH-Crew> hello anyone care to help
<Agent_bob> linux can't write larger than 1g to udf   as of dapper the patch came in the kernel to limit that.   reading larger files would still work but not creating them.       (there may have been change in later releases)
<mefisto__> Agent_bob: why the 1gb write limit? do you know? is it just to foolproof writing dvd video, or some other reason?
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ because the udf support was not able to handle larger.  the kernel patch was a hot fix to close a security hole.    i'm still investigating...
<Agent_bob> affecting kernel 2.6.17>
<Agent_bob> probably before that too... just haven't seen anything eariler
<DiViN3> Anyone Here knows how to proxify bots hostname when using homeserver
<Agent_bob> other than that one kernel bug   i'm not really finding an answer
<Agent_bob> i find lots of chatter about it.   but no real information
<roabish> guys!!!
<bpcomp> what?
<roabish> has anyone here installed dialup-admin  and got it to work properly?
<ForgeAus> hmmm kde4 is big
<ForgeAus> chubky d/l's
<ForgeAus> rofk chuNky
<bpcomp> not it roabish
<roabish> huh?
<bpcomp> as in tag
<bpcomp> I havn't installed dialup-admin
<roabish> ok
<ForgeAus> prolly not compared to other stuff, just biggah than I thort in adept...
<roabish> what about freeradius?
<renan> algum brasileiro ai
<bpcomp> han't done that either, in fact I'm fairly useless
<roabish> haha
<ForgeAus> hmm I think I should go hardy before I try kde4... then I can bypass thru to 4.1 :)
<roabish> whats the range of your knowledge?
<roabish> home user, sys admin
<bpcomp> >nil
<roabish> rolf
<bpcomp> home user
<roabish> sweet why you in the support chat channel?
<bpcomp> to get support ;-)
<roabish> anything i can help you with
<bpcomp> not atm
<roabish> cool
<bpcomp> I'm just watching and learning
<bpcomp> sometimes I have an answer
<roabish> goo place to start
<roabish> good place to start
<DiViN3> Anyone Here knows how to proxify bots hostname when using homeserver
<DiViN3> or should i say torify
<roabish> sorry dude no idea
<DiViN3> hmm...
<DiViN3> isnt there any openshh setting that configure for tor program
<roabish> DiViN3 do you have any experience with diapup-admin (part of the freeradius package)
<bpcomp> as I understand it ssh and tor are talking different launguages
<roabish> diALUP-ADMIN
<DiViN3> bpcomp : if i m not wrong the older version of openssh had the support for socks tunneling to enable the hostname of eggdrop/psybnc to be proxified
<DiViN3> roabish: wat u wanna know abt dial-admin
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ i found one link that says there is a file size limit on .mov fromat  1g max    haven't confirmed it yet though.
<mefisto__> Agent_bob: you mean .vob ?
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ yeah what did i say ?
<roabish> i have installed everything required but dialup admin doesnt work
<Agent_bob> pfft  yes. .vob
<roabish> installed everything via synaptic
<DiViN3> roabish : wats the error msg huh
<bpcomp> do you get any errors?
<roabish> open brower and localhost is there
<roabish> but no diapup-admin
<roabish> http://localhost/dialup
<bpcomp> su as root?
<bpcomp> or sudo as the case maybe
<roabish> tried that as well
<bpcomp> so it's not a permissions problem
<roabish> synaptic doesnt install dialup-admin into the /var/www dir
<roabish> done the install via synaptic, but where does it install to?
<roabish> done a search on the system for it but search relsuts are zero
<Agent_bob> !info dialup-admin
<ubottu> Package dialup-admin does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> you installed it how ?
<roabish> installed it seperatly
<Agent_bob> and what is the package name ?
<roabish> yesterday....AGAIN!!!! for the 5th time
<bpcomp> do you have php enabled on your box?
<roabish> yip
<DiViN3> roabish: Wat release r u using
<roabish> with perl and mysql
<roabish> from the "hardy" distro 1.1.7
<roabish> from ubuntu site
<DiViN3> roabish : well u can try getting  CVS for dialup-admin
<DiViN3> it tends to fix certain errors
<roabish> from where?
<roabish> any ideas?
<DiViN3> Login To Shell & Type :  cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/dialup-admin login
<DiViN3> when ask for password just hit enter
<roabish> sweet, will give that a try right now
<DiViN3> After that Type This : cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/dialup-admin co dialup_admin
<DiViN3> after u do that just simply apt-get update
<roabish> cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/dialup-admin login
<roabish> DiViN3 gives me an error
<DiViN3> wat error do u see
<roabish> CVS; command not found
<roabish> must i install it
<DiViN3> yes u hv to install cvs
<roabish> sweet will install now
<DiViN3> or matbe u try wget http://www.cise.ufl.edu/~sbeck/Set-Files-1.00.tar.gz
<nafion> low priority...has anyone here messed with kde4 widgets? i cant seem to "install new widgets from the internet" properly...
<Agent_bob> that error says he typoed
<Agent_bob> not CVS   cvs
<roabish> sorry it was in lower case
<Agent_bob> nafion #kubuntu-kde4
<nafion> Agent_bob: much thanks. :)
<roabish> isnt synaptic supposed to install the packages to correct location?
<roabish> synaptic says it has been installed,but when i browse to the /var/www dir there is nothing
<roabish> even done a serch for the dialup-admin dir/folder but results are zero
<Agent_bob> synaptic is supposed to unpack the .deb file      it only uses the paths stored in the archive   nothing more   nothing less
<DiViN3> well where did u mv the dialup-admin to
<roabish> didnt move anything
<Agent_bob> short answer to the Q,  no.
<DiViN3> roabish : mv dialup_admin /usr/local
<roabish> default is supposed to be /var/www
<DiViN3> roabish:  ln -s /usr/local/dialup_admin/htdocs /var/www/htdocs/dialup
<roabish> sorry if these question sound lame, only started with ubuntu a week ago, no previous linux experience
<DiViN3> roabish: no worries everyone are learning too
<roabish> it has been a challange thus far
<DiViN3> :)
<roabish> is it necessary to move it
<bpcomp> so if your new to linux, why are you playing with freeradius?
<DiViN3> Well To Tell The Truth This Is My 1st Time I Came To This Network
<roabish> i want to setup a WISP in my area
<roabish> everything else is install and works
<bsusa> i was just wondering does anyone have any experience in installing Ubuntu on PSP?
<roabish> except for the dialup part
<bpcomp> production level or just for fun?
<roabish> for fun, for me and my mates
<DiViN3> well anyone here wanna trade shells
<roabish> if synaptic says it was installed then where is it?
<bpcomp> if you arn't gonna charge them then I don't get why you need freeradius
<bpcomp> you can try doing a search
<DiViN3> roabish: See Your Pvt Msg Plz
<roabish> we are going to split the cost, but i will manage it
<roabish> cool
<Agent_bob> why do i not like dvdrip ???
<Agent_bob> bashohII:  nm it's writen in perl.  enough said.
<Agent_bob> oh,
<ForgeAus> yay kde4 nearly loaded :)
<ForgeAus> not ready to try it out yet tho
<ForgeAus> !reconfigure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure
<ForgeAus> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<ForgeAus> uh whats the command line dpkg -? reconfigure or something like that?
<ForgeAus> a package failed to work on me
<ozzy> *sigh* anyone have a little time to help a linux nub out? >.> im having some issues with kubunto.. and internet..
<ForgeAus> ozzy, depends on what your problem is exactly... I may not know how to help
<bpcomp> man dpkg
<bpcomp> :-)
<ozzy> i cant figure out how to configure it to my wireless network, and it wont recognize my wireless card
<Agent_bob> dpkg --configure -a       and   apt-get install -f
<ozzy> i tried to find a site to troubleshoot the wireless card issue i found ubunto help >.>
<ozzy> wtf
<ozzy> "requested operation requires superuser privilidge
<ozzy> >.>
<bpcomp> ozzy can you run <lspci> without brackets from the command line and tell us what chipset your wirless card uses please
<Agent_bob> bpcomp be nice.
<bpcomp> I'm not trying to be mean
<ForgeAus> thanx Agent Bob :)
<ozzy> 0.0 i get a bit about "nVidia corperation ck8s parellel ata controller
<ozzy> lower network controloer says texas instruments
<bpcomp> thats on your motherboard
<ozzy> >.>
<ozzy> i figured that much :P
<ozzy> i dont have anything texas instruments though
<ozzy> it doesnt seem to say anything about wlan or any of that
<ozzy> how do i get "superuser" >.>
<bpcomp> if you want to run a command as the super user
<bpcomp> you preceed it with "sudo"
<ozzy> mm
<bpcomp> sudo copy
<bpcomp> would run the copy command as the superuser
<ozzy> im using a g-302 wireless card
<ozzy> >.>
<ozzy> iuno the cmd you told me to input pretty much shows its not registering the cards exsistence
<ozzy> any known way for it to find it ?
<Agent_bob> copy is not a command.    and don't use sudo with gui apps.
<Agent_bob> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ForgeAus> yeah in linux its cp instead of copy afaik
<Agent_bob> and my lag must be really high right now.
<ForgeAus> although you could always make a symlink (essentially in this case an alias)
<ozzy> ...
<bpcomp> wow, jump down a guys throat for trying to help
<bpcomp> I'm sorry for the missinformation
<bpcomp> I'm just trying my best to help
<ForgeAus> bp I was just trying to be informative, wasn't a slight against you I promise :)
<bpcomp> ok
<ozzy> ...
<bpcomp> I can accept that
<ozzy> sooo.... anyone going to tell me my assumption is wrong or right..
<ozzy> >.>
<bpcomp> afaik your assumtion that the card is not registring is correct
<ozzy> yuppppppppp
<ozzy> is there anyway i can get it to register
<ozzy> >.> or is it not compatible with kubunto
<ozzy> i found a list for compatible and uncompatible with ubunto.. but im not sure if that also goes for kubuntk aswell..
<Agent_bob> !wifi | ozzy have a look and see if your hardware is supported in ubuntu/linux
<Agent_bob> i'm only going to tell you that that page might help   ^
<ozzy> *kunto
<ubottu> Agent_bob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) (0)
<ozzy> >.>
<ozzy> wheres that
<Agent_bob> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agent_bob> stupid bot is half broken.
<ozzy> thats for unbunto though will those go the same for kubunto as well?
<Agent_bob> kubuntu is ubuntu
<Agent_bob> only the DE is different
<rodya__> quick question, is there a way to force a version in Adept like one can in Synaptic?
<Agent_bob> well and some defauts
<rodya__> hey Agent_bob... two days later, and things are working more or less fine. thanks for the help then
<Agent_bob> rodya__ there is in apt.   i don't know about adept, but probably
<Agent_bob> rodya__ welcome.
<rodya__> what would the command be to review which versions are available to download in apt, and then which to force it? I'll check in --help too
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing come to ask or to answer ?  :)))
<Agent_bob> rodya__ ummm    hair.  i don't know.   the default would show in apt-cache show packagename        apt-cache policy  maybee?
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: i'm not sure if i should ask my question, i know the awnser. ;)
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing just wondering cause im busy as a cat covering crap on concrete
<ScorpKing> rodya__: the only thing i know of is aptitude show but i'm not sure if that will help. take a look at the man page
<ScorpKing> Agent_bob: then i'll hang around for a few minutes
<Agent_bob> k thanks.
<Agent_bob> i didn't say the channel was.  i said i was...   so i'll be back in a few.
<ScorpKing> is there a way i can brute force attack my loopback encrypted partition to get the correct passwd? something went wrong when i encrypted it but i didn't notice. after the first reboot i can't mount it anymore coz the passwd is wrong.
<ForgeAus> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tossy> guten morgen, bin neu, wird hier deutsch geschrieben?
<bpcomp> sorry tossy, I understand enough to tell you that I don't speak deutsch
<tossy> cool thank you
<tossy> i must learning english
<Agent_bob> !du
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du
<Agent_bob> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Agent_bob> and guten tog
<ozzy> >.>
<spike_> uh just curious does it matter if when installing compiz that you don't have the package named compiz ? one of its dependants is compiz-gnome which I don't have gnome, so I disabled, its still got compiz-core...
<spike_> and is emerald still needed for KDE?
<spike_> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Agent_bob> anyone know a good guide to cracking 127.0.0.1 ???
<spike_> why doesn't kde4addons install?
<spike_> hmmm doesn't matter anyway going to restart then dist upgrade to hardy...
<spike_> maybe not even restart :)
 * Agent_bob points accross the hall at #kubuntu-kde4  and grunts
<rodya__> how do i force quit an app from the terminal? it's pid is 10660
<Agent_bob> kill it
<rodya__> kill 10660?
<Agent_bob> yep
<Agent_bob> add more force with -6 -9  or -15
<Agent_bob> bring down any children with  killall name
<Agent_bob> you can add for more force there also
<mot_> how do i change the desktop effects in kde?
<mot_> i installed kde 3.5.9 and accidentally chose low effects
<Agent_bob> and if you ever want to get really ugly mean and nasty,   sudo kill -9 -1    will bring down everything but the kernel.
<mot_> and it got rid of the tooltips on my kde desktop icons, and now they look funky.
<mot_> how do i rectify that?
<Agent_bob> mot idk.
<spike_> ok back
<spike_> how to test glx?
<Agent_bob> well i mean i know that i would probably reset kde   but i've been told so many times not to tell others to do that, that i normally shy away from it now.
<Agent_bob> spike_ glxgears
<spike_> yup that worx
<spike_> uh ok
<spike_> maybe not
<spike_> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<spike_> No whitelisted driver found
<spike_> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<spike_> no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<spike_> guess Ishould go ask in #compiz-fusion uh?
<Agent_bob> prolly
<Agent_bob> cause idk nuffin bout that
<nuxil> Agent_bob, .. your report.. i forgot all about it
<Agent_bob> nuxil heh.  anything other than 22 53 and 80 on it ?
<nuxil> no not really. you look verry secure
<nuxil> actualy.. only 53 is seen as open
<Agent_bob> nuxil k thanks.    and i would really really hope so yes.
<Agent_bob> ah good.  i knew that 22 was supposed to be local.  but it wouldn't have surprised me if you could see an ssh server on one of the boxen
<nuxil> hit accept
<Agent_bob> can't priveleged port.
<Agent_bob> cancle on your end.
<Agent_bob> -:- DCC Priveleged port attempt [0]
<Agent_bob> no way to accept that
<nuxil> hmm?
<nuxil> how do i spesify port with dcc?
<Agent_bob> client dependang i think  but   /dcc send boo:# something
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<knusperfrosch> can i open a kwallet on commandline?
<Agent_bob> hiya root
<Agent_bob> knusperfrosch type it and see
<Agent_bob> i guess root/guest# don't like us...
<nuxil> Agent_bob, i'll spam the report in pm :p if you like to see it,,
<knusperfrosch> Agent_bob: what an idea! don't you think i might have tried that first before i ask here?
<Agent_bob> nuxil if you want.
<Agent_bob> nuxil matters not really.
<nuxil> ok.
<Agent_bob> knusperfrosch no.    we get all sorts of "this is my first day on linux" questions in here
<nuxil> never mind then :)
<Agent_bob> nuxil :)
 * nuxil i wounder why people irc as root
<nuxil> -i
<Agent_bob> nuxil ignorance or purpose i suppose
<nuxil> stupidity i call it
<Agent_bob> whois me
<Agent_bob> :)
 * nuxil smacks Agent_bob 
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> i do it mostly out of protest.
<Agent_bob> btw i'm not root.   anyone can set their username in their irc client.
<nuxil> heh until i can convice you to run /exec -o rm -rf /
<Agent_bob> nuxil it'll error out
<nuxil> not on xchat ?
<Agent_bob> even /exec -o sudo rm -r /   would.
<Agent_bob> for me.
<nuxil> suppose.
<nuxil> but we see you as root@dialup....
<Agent_bob> btw this is a debian > ubuntu  -f is not needed they didn't alias rm = rm -i
<Agent_bob> correct  you see me as root    but i see me as who i am
<Agent_bob> you also see me in dallas tx     heh.
<nuxil> yep
<Agent_bob> well i'm not in dallas
<Agent_bob> i'm not even in tx
<unclean> whats up everyone new to the unix community had a couple of questions...
<nuxil> heh. are you on some tor server ?
<nuxil> unclean, unix != linux but simmelar
<nuxil> heh anyone remember the sco hack back a while
<unclean> i'm having issues logging into websites and watching videos of websites in both firefox and Epiphany
<nuxil> unclean, do you got flash installed ?
<nuxil> unclean, also install mplayer plugin
<unclean> I installed GNASH I belive
<nuxil> its not the same
<Agent_bob> nuxil i talked with some of the freenode staff about "username root" and as far as they are concerned it's not an issue to the servers,  and only a few of them would "play big brother" and try to save idiots from their self.   so basicly even if i did irc as root.   it's only my issue and not anyone elses.      and no not tor.
<Accidus> I'm using Kate to edit Latex documents, but the indentation is wrong. Is there a way to configure it?
<nuxil> Agent_bob, yes thats true
<Agent_bob> nuxil BUT there are entire networks that ban username root  and even here on freenode username root is banned from many channels.     because of that i use it.        kind of a BITE ME "protest"
<nuxil> lol
<Agent_bob> unclean !flash infonode has information on that issue too
<unclean> okay what about not being to log into sites like myspace and facebook?
<nuxil> is it java login ?
<unclean> for myspace?
<nuxil> yeah
<unclean> maybe
<unclean> i get this error
<nuxil> and you have java installed ?
<unclean> Please log in to continue
<unclean> Always make sure you're visiting the real myspace.com!
<unclean>  Check the URL in your browser.
<unclean> . Make sure it begins with http://www.myspace.com/
<unclean> More Privacy and Security Tips
<Agent_bob> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Agent_bob> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<unclean> thank will check into those sites
<nuxil> Do that
<Guest74169> hi
<nuxil> hi
<unclean> No alternatives for java.
<Agent_bob> welcome back root
<unclean> I get that when I go in terminal
<spike_> hmm compiz never works for me lol :) seen the desktop cube just havn't had it on my own pc!
<spike_> (except with Yod3m - xp program)
<nuxil> unclean, what you mean. not alternatives for java?
<unclean> how can i check my version of Ubuntu
<jussi01> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<unclean> nvm that I need to get a java app first (^_^)
<spike_> whats the diff between flash as swf-dec, adobe and gnash?
<Agent_bob> quick draw jussi01
<jussi01> hehe
<ocs> hi. how can i know if my pc is 64 or 32 bit ?
<engineer> ocs uname -a
<francesco_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ocs> thnks
<Ayabara> dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop': No such file or directory
<Ayabara> any idea how I can fix this? happens when I try to remove kio-umountwrapper
<ocs> well. my problem is that: i have a motherboard PSCH-L asus. intel pentium4 i686. which is the appropriate version of kubuntu to install on it ?
<anger_> Hi
<anger_> Are the nvidia performance problems already solved in kde4.1?
<tackat> anger_: it's nothing KDE could solve
<tackat> anger_: it's problems with the drivers
<tackat> anger_: have a look at: http://techbase.kde.org/User:Lemma/KDE4-NVIDIA  http://techbase.kde.org/User:Lemma/GPU-Performance and http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2008/07/22/nvidia-on-kde-41-a-greedy-problem/
<simone> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<anger_> I know where the problem is, just wondering that has it been already fixed
<anger_> If I just use the nv driver, everything works just fine?
<anger_> Meaning that I don't play games
<engineer> well
<engineer> it will lag if you want to use desktop compositing
<sam__> got a squid question.. can anyone help out there..
<anger_> ok
<sam__> sorry infact its at ppp_oe one..
<engineer> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sam__> i've using an ADSL modem, in bridge mode, so i've used my kubuntu box as the gateway
<sam__> but sometimes the DSL link goes down.. and dont know to make sure the link  come backup automaticaly..
<sam__> im current using "pon" and "poff"
<sam__> according to something is saw in the ubuntuforums
<lg188_> having some trouble
<lg188_> cant starttup
<lg188_> dual boot and i shoose the first installed Os (kubuntu) and than error24
<macic_> what?
<macic_> error 24?
<lg188_> uehm let me seek
<lg188_> Error 24 : Attempt to access a block outside partition
<lg188_> euhm help ?
<macic_> ur partition table is screwed up
<macic_> try googling about it
<macic_> im not sure aboutthat one at all
<DiViN3> lg188_ wats ur issue abt ???
<lg188_> DiViN3: Error 24 : Attempt to access a block outside partition
<ActionParsnip> quiet today
 * ActionParsnip listens to the wind blow
<se> #frikitrivial
<yason> #don simon
<hybrid> My GRUB wont load my windows, is there anyway that i can make it research for operative systems?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | hybrid
<ubottu> hybrid: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DiViN3> hybrid : is ur grub showing at startup
<ubuntu_claus> hallo is hier wer, bin neueinsteiger und bitte jemanden um hilfe
<ActionParsnip> !de | ubuntu_claus
<ubottu> ubuntu_claus: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu_claus> vielen dank, werd mal da stöbern :-)
<azril> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | azril
<ubottu> azril: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<azril> thank u
<ActionParsnip> yw :)
<berto> ubuntu.it
<berto> come  si fa ad andare nei canale italiano
<berto> oppppppppppppp
<flaccid> !it | berto
<ubottu> berto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<acemo> when increasing the block size of a filesystem will it make the files appear to be bigger? like when having 200 files of 2kb each and putting them in a fs with 4kb blocks or putting them in a fs with 8kb blocks, could it be that the files appear to be bigger on the 8kb blocks fs?
<Barbadillo> after the version upgrade to hardy, i have a Xgl process that takes a lot of cpu moving or changing windows
<sebastian> hi, i have a microsoft office keyboard and want to use my volume buttons and those shortcuts, is there a program for that in kde 4.1 because it works perfect in gnome.
<engineer> sebastian use system settings and define your keyboard model
<sebastian> ok thx
<sebastian> i found another way now :P
<sebastian> engineer: max resolution i can have is 1200, how can i fix that so i can have my full resolution, because my screen and graphic card can handle a lot more.
<dan__> Is there any way to fix virtual console switching under Hardy?
<flaccid> dan__: its broken?
<dan__> I just get a blank screen with a blinking cursor in top left corner on anything other than 1st terminal
<flaccid> oh that would be a bug then
<dan__> flaccid: Seems so
<Briareos1> i once read about a program where more persons could edit text-files simultanously and where everybody sees immediately what the other one is writing. i forgot the name - do you know it?
<Barbadillo> hi all, i can't enable the desktop effects in kde4
<dan__> Briareos1: Could be screen
<kamiccolo> You need video card drivers.
<Barbadillo> kamiccolo: i got them
<Briareos1> dan__ i believe it was in the window manager - no console prog
<kamiccolo> Barbadillo: Are they working properly>
<Barbadillo> i think yes
<Barbadillo> kamiccolo: i have a process called Xgl that takes much cpu
<Barbadillo> i suspect it is stopping the effects
<uri> Hello all! Does anyone know why konqueror from kde 4.1 doesn't support web pages saved into war?
<Barbadillo> kamiccolo: killing the Xgl process restarted X server
<kamiccolo> hmmm...
<flaccid> my only advice don't use any xgl :o
<Barbadillo> flaccid: how to?
<Barbadillo> removing xserver-xgl?
<flaccid> usually yes
<flaccid> and take it out of xorg.conf if specified in there
<Barbadillo> ok now i restart X and see
<Barbadillo> ok no more Xgl process
<Barbadillo> my desktop is faster but still no desktop effects
<flaccid> what kind of desktop effects?
<Barbadillo> kde4 effects
<flaccid> wrong channel Barbadillo
<flaccid> see topic
<Barbadillo> ok sorry
<flaccid> np
<engineer> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jakari> jussi01 remember my xchat ident question from yesterday?
<jussi01> no, but how can i help?
<jakari> just that i found a solution nearby. so the original problem: i needed xchat to support multiple idents because of one psybnc account im using
<jussi01> ahh,  :)
<jakari> xchat actually works fine but xchat-gnome does not have this feature
<jakari> so i got plain xchat and using it now happily with multiple idents :)
<jussi01> :)
<jakari> perhaps there is a way to communicate this to xchat-gnome guys. they have dropped one good original feature
<jussi01> !bug | jakari
<ubottu> jakari: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jakari> thx
<flaccid_> hooray for hard crashes
<flaccid_> Barbadillo: glxinfo | grep -i direct please
<flaccid_> flaccid_: in #kubuntu-kde4 sorry
<tuxpr0> I have a problem with Layout changing and other shortcasts :\
<tuxpr0> Can someone help me? :D
<macic`at`work> maybe:P
<tuxpr0> I have a problem with shortcasts
<tuxpr0> Even the ALT+A and ALT+C\V for copying doesn't work/.
<tuxpr0> so
<tuxpr0> any help?
<Barbadillo> tuxpr0: why alt and not control?
<tuxpr0> This is doesn't matter. No shortcasts are working
<charles> allo french
<tuxpr0> It is like the shortcasts option is disabled to something like that
<Ampher> Is there any way I can active shortcasts with my Kubuntu? :P
<Ampher> Sorry for newbie question, I just installed it
<Barbadillo> Ampher: go to system settings
<Barbadillo> keyboard and mouse
<Dragonath> how do I update my firefox flash plugin to 9r115?
<Ampher> Barbadillo: then..?
<Barbadillo> select keyboard
<jussi01> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Ampher> !Keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Ampher> Wtf./
<Ampher> My shortcusts still not working wtf :D
<Ampher> Even the Back Space key doesn't work
<Ampher> Oי
<Ampher> םיOh
<Ampher> I see that this is a bug with KDEv4
<Ampher> This is sucks. haha. I'm going out of here
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> tuxpr0, rrright
<berto> scusata coma si fa per andare nel canale italiano
<ActionParsnip> !it | berto
<ubottu> berto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<engineer> !it
<XmasGhost> hi
<XmasGhost> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<XmasGhost> I was wondering if anyone could tell me of a torrent client for linux that's as good as uTorrent
<flaccid> ktorrent seems fine enough for me or azureus if you want a java client
<ActionParsnip> ktorrent is sweet, especially the web interface
<XmasGhost> thing is that I'm on a private tracker and ktorrent is not allowed
<XmasGhost> god knows why
<lahgersdaas> SOUND problem..!
<lahgersdaas> anyone got a simple solution?
<ActionParsnip> lahgersdaas: we need more info bro
<ActionParsnip> !itsbroken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itsbroken
<ActionParsnip> !broken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ActionParsnip> ty Pici
<Pici> np
<lahgersdaas> Sigmatel HDA - Laptoop
<ActionParsnip> lahgersdaas: ok, whats it doing or not doing
<lahgersdaas> No sound at all
<ActionParsnip> lahgersdaas: in any apps?
<ActionParsnip> lahgersdaas: do you get startup sound?
<lahgersdaas> nope
<lahgersdaas> no sound at all
<lahgersdaas> quaking dude
<ActionParsnip> you got mplayer?
<lahgersdaas> no games
<ActionParsnip> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<lahgersdaas> smack baby
<ivan__> kuk
<lahgersdaas> thats all
<ActionParsnip> if you run an audio player does the slider move along but no sound?
<lahgersdaas> the volume is set to max
<ActionParsnip> does it appear to play but no sounds
<lahgersdaas> yer
<ActionParsnip> ok, speakers on. volume cranked
<ActionParsnip> speakers connected right
<ActionParsnip> just covering the basics
<lahgersdaas> yer, all volumes maxed, thinks its the software
<jussi01> lahgersdaas: only 1 sound card?
<lahgersdaas> yer
<jussi01> no usb headset or any thing?
<lahgersdaas> default laptoop
<lahgersdaas> nada
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> what laptop?
<lahgersdaas> low price
<ActionParsnip> make / model
<lahgersdaas> medion ram-2080
<nikolas> hi everybody, can someone help me connect kopete to gmail? it doesn't work
<lahgersdaas> broken cd player
<superd-> or possibly help me get rid of this awful screen tearing
<superd-> or get my mic working with wine :/
<lahgersdaas> or my SOUND
<ActionParsnip> lahgersdaas: ok, if you run lspci, what sound card do you have
<lahgersdaas> error by default?
<superd-> lahgersdaas:  what happens when you go into system settings/ sound system / test sound ?
<lahgersdaas> no sound, no popup message
<lahgersdaas> it just plays
<superd-> hardware set to alsa?
<superd-> instead of default/auto
<ActionParsnip> lahgersdaas: is there a volume switch on the case
<lahgersdaas> pulse
<ActionParsnip> like a wheel?
<superd-> set it to alsa and try that
<ActionParsnip> alsa is the nuts :)
<superd-> restarting sound system will probably fail, cancle that
<superd-> and go back to the test
<ActionParsnip> lahgersdaas: is there a wheel thing on the laptops caase to control volume?
<SubNet> Hi there
<ActionParsnip> hi SubNet
<lahgersdaas> No, no wheelies
<ActionParsnip> lahgersdaas: ok cool
<lahgersdaas> are you on drugs
<superd-> hahahha
<ActionParsnip> lahgersdaas: whats the output of lspci
<superd-> so also didn't work?
<SubNet> How can I tell Konqueror to preview jpgs fom an usb-device?
<superd-> alsa*
<ActionParsnip> lahgersdaas: no, my GFs toshiba lappy has one
<lahgersdaas> got no lspci
<superd-> also whats wrong with alsa?
<lahgersdaas> sta 92xx
<ActionParsnip> SubNet: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-enable-bmp-thumbs-preview-in-konqueror-305657/
<lahgersdaas> blasted
<lahgersdaas> smelly cat
<Rioting_pacifist> i want to recompile my clock applet with a patch, where do i find the sources in the repos? kdebase-dev is all i can see
<superd-> build-essentials ?
<ActionParsnip> lahgersdaas: have you sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<superd-> can anyone tell me what might have changed to make all my video playback have terrible tearing? (was fine with 7.10)
<SubNet> ActionParsnip: Thx, but that's not the point - I have preview from local HDs but I need them from external HDs too
<ActionParsnip> SubNet: id imagine its the same deal
<ActionParsnip> superd-: got lastest plugins/codecs?
<superd-> w32codecs off medi buntu
<superd-> had the same issue with just restricted-codecs
<superd-> mplayer, vlc
<superd-> same thing
<SubNet> ActionParsnip: Sadly not ...
<ActionParsnip> SubNet: sorry then man
<SubNet> ActionParsnip: Don't worry ;-)
<superd-> horizontal lines (tearing)   .. anybody? anybody?
<superd-> or know how to get rid of xrandr
<B4S3M> how do i recover kubuntu after it crashes ?
<superd-> how can i disable xrandr???
<B4S3M> how do i recover kubuntu after it crashes ?
<superd-> what do you mean after it crashes
<superd-> what did you do
<B4S3M> i just updated it to 8.04 ... then i ran it twice
<superd-> ahhhhhh
<superd-> un update hahaha
<B4S3M> after that it gives me blank screen after finish loading the bar
<superd-> updating has never ever worked for me
<B4S3M> not updating
<superd-> upgrading*
<B4S3M> i tried to enable graphics acceleration
<superd-> whatever
<superd-> oh
<B4S3M> and i screwed for the 5th time lol
<B4S3M> how can i recover so :D
<superd-> you need to recover data?
<B4S3M> nooo
<superd-> k
<B4S3M> i want to run it back
<B4S3M> using recover .conf
<B4S3M> but i dun fully remember the command
<superd-> you familiar with the console?
<B4S3M> yea sure
<superd-> you could check /etc/X11
<superd-> for an older copy?
<B4S3M> yea
<superd-> xconf.org.###
<B4S3M> then how i recover it ?
<macic`at`work> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<macic`at`work> np
<superd-> you could also  try.. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg"
<superd-> but if you cd into /etc/X11/ and do an ls xorg.conf*
<superd-> you might see an older version .. you could mv oldfile xorg.conf
<B4S3M> YESSSSSSSs
<B4S3M> but tell me home to mooove the old one
<B4S3M> i dun remember how exactly
<superd-> mv oldfile xorg.conf
<superd-> like oldfile = xorg.conf.####
<superd-> mv xorg.conf.### xorg.conf
<superd-> then alt-control  backspace to reload x
<flaccid> that doesn't restart x
<superd-> well it will reload the conf
<superd-> which is good enough
<superd-> now how do you disable xrandr??
<flaccid> not necessarily
<B4S3M> will giv a try
<B4S3M> brb
<flaccid> right way is log out to kdm and restart x from kdm dropdown
<flaccid> which will restart kdm gracefully
<superd-> good for you buddy, alt-control backspace will do what he wants
<superd-> without having to explain all that
<flaccid> and potentially break/loose configs/unsaved data. good for you buddy!
<flaccid> oops the looser already left
<Miles> o:
<banex> hi
<banex> speak czech ?
<alexey> hey
<alexey> nope
<Pici> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<banex> sorry
<banex> i have a small problem
<khamael> is kde 4.1 in the standard repo?
<flaccid> see tpic, khamael
<flaccid> topic
<khamael> ah. ok thanks
<khamael> flaccid: is there a gpg key for it?
<flaccid> khamael: can't remember, maybe not
<emons> hello, anybody?
<reidar> why wont kopete messanger auto log in and how do i make it log in at all?
<sandro_> hello
<emons> when i was watching movies with vlc in windows the volume was always ok, i decided it everytime and each time it was alright, now with vlc on linux some movies have a lower volume and even if i put up the volume from the speaker control i can barely here it, how do i fix that?
<emons> *barely hear it :D
<Assurbanipal> hi guys i have a problem. i must click on the title bar of a window to focus on it. how do i change it, so no matter where i click on a window kde focuses on it?
<yousef> can someone help me, i can't intall ATI driver
<yousef> ./ati-driver-installer-8-7-x86.x86_64.run
<yousef> permissions denied
<Assurbanipal> yousef: try downloading envyng
<yousef> what is that
<Assurbanipal> yousef: a program that automaticaly installs ati and nvidia drivers in linux
<Assurbanipal> google for it
<yousef> ok thanks
<Bman87> Hi, I have a problem with the mouse. whatever the mouse cursor is over it will change focus to that window. I don't have to click, the focus just follows the mouse cursor.
<mirtes> hello :)
<marius> Hi, kubuntu live detects the wrong resolution and refreshrate, is there anyway to specify this on the boot prompt ?
<nano_> hi!
<nano_> some person to talk?
<genii> Bman87: K-Button...System Settings...Window Behavior...Under "Focus" tab change the policy to "click to focus" (or whatever you like)
<Bman87> genii: Thanks!
<genii> Assurbanipal: Same place for you but change it the other way
<genii> marius: If you mean for the resolution settings of the graphical system, no
<marius> genii, the problem is that kde tries to start up using 1600*1200@85hz and the monitor does not support this, so I get a sync error from the monitor. what is the best way to deal with this?
<genii> marius: To use modelines in the xorg.conf
<Assurbanipal> genii: it still changes focus only when i click the title bar of the window
<stas-a> Hello,  I've just installed kubuntu,  used to use Ubuntu .. And for some reason the Xorg is acting weird.
<stas-a> I have Intel Mobile 965 .. "intel" driver I suppose.
<stas-a> And X is somehow always autoconfigures to vesa
<stas-a> no matter what i do
<marius> genii any docs on how to 'compose' the right modlines and how to use them?
<stas-a> Has anybody had a similiral problem .. where X is just slow and not using any Video hard extensions. .
<genii> Assurbanipal: Try in that same setings window the tab called "window actions" it has there what mouse actions for each different area of the window
<stas-a> I can't even find glxinfo
<lebafar> how do I ask the bot in private ?
<lebafar> !linux | lebafar
<ubottu> lebafar, please see my private message
<bazhang> lebafar, /msg ubottu keyword or info packagename or find related term
<Assurbanipal> genii: it still doesn't work-the window isn't brought to the front when i click on it
<lebafar> bazhang: ok, I got it, thank you ;)
<Assurbanipal> genii: i am on kde 4.1 but had the same problem with 3.5.9
<genii> Assurbanipal: Ah, Ask perhaps in #kubuntu-kde4
<genii> lebafar:   /msg ubottu hi               then talk to him in the tab separate for him
<genii> bazhang: Sorry didn't see your previous response along these lines :)
<bazhang> genii, :)
<lebafar> genii: cool ;)
<lebafar> how do I set firefox as my default web browser in kubuntu ?
<genii> marius: There used to be some tools called get-edid,read-edid and parse-edid which would do this but they may now be removed
<genii> marius: If you know the settings your monitor can actually handle, then you can make manual additions to the xorg.conf file. google has many good results for something like modeline xorg.conf sample
<genii> lebar: K-Button...System Settings... Default Applications...Web Browser (in second column) ...click off "in the following browser" then type into the window there:  firefox %u              save/apply this
<lebafar> genii: yes. great. thank you!
<genii> lebafar: Some applications can override this, like Konqueror for instance. It will decide what browser to open links in from it's own settings
<gate_keeper_> does anyone here have some exprience with installing Audio device: Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG
<gate_keeper_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<gate_keeper_> aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<gate_keeper_> alsa drivers are installed
<gate_keeper_> with module-assistant also ..
<Nyad> hi. I just plugged a cellphone into my pc. on windows it detects the device's memory card and allows you to access it. How do I find out if ubuntu has detected it, I tried sudo fdisk -l  but it didn't come up
<OsamaK> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.1; I want to install KDE-4.1 on it; How to do so?
<OsamaK> I think it is the best to go to #kubuntu-kde4
<passione> nessuno dall'italia
<BindO> help in configuring kdm, private if you wish, THANKS
<Kipude> Is there any chance I can get a help here?
<Tm_T> only if you tell what's the problem
<manuel_> HOla
<manuel_> ¿ALguien sabe como hacer funcionar mi webcam en kubuntu?
<IppatsuMan> !es | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kipude> Ok. My problem is, I have a problem with shortcuts with my Kubuntu
<Kipude> I just installed it right now, and have problem with it
<Kipude> Even the CTL+C\CTL+V doens't work at all.
<cedric__> long live linux: no viruses/spyware or malware and no windows license that costs money: with mail, internet, gimp and open office you're ready to go :)
<cedric__> what do you mean Kipude
<Kipude> Lets say
<Kipude> that If I want to copy something, I do "CTL+C", right?
<Kipude> It doesn't work at all.
<cedric__> i only have it few months
<cedric__> but we much helps each other as mandela explained the ubuntu principles :)
<Kipude> I canno't change my Language layout because of it. Every simple combination like copy \ paste doesn't work
<cedric__> and then ctrl v
<cedric__> sometimes I have this problem too
<Kipude> listen
<cedric__> thn I must use ctrl +c instead of the pop up copy
<Kipude> I have read on the net
<Kipude> that
<Kipude> this is a problem with KDE
<Kipude> A bug or whatever
<cedric__> have you tried 4.1
<Kipude> I use the 4.1
<Kipude> I think so
<Kipude> I have download it today
<Kipude> the Kubuntu
<Kipude> Maybe if I'll update the Kubuntu it may fix the problem?
<maeva> yeah try
<maeva> i like 4.1 less bugs then 4.0
<Kipude> but,
<Kipude> I have downloaded it today
<Kipude> so
<Kipude> I do have the 4.1
<maeva> well
<maeva> there is a guy in the dutch help channel who is helping me
<maeva> but it seems not many people answer here :)
<Kipude> I'm going to try to update it
<Kipude> brb
<Githzerai> maeva: KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nyarla> if i install kubuntu 8.04.1 which kde version will I get?
<maeva> is this gnome than?
<Githzerai> nyarla: kde 3.5.9 or 4.0.3 if u got Kubuntu remix cd
<maeva> nyarla: 8.04 is kde4.0 everything before is 3.5 i think
<maeva> i heard 8.10 will support 4.1 officialy
<mysteldark> hello
<Githzerai> maeva: 8.04 is 3.5.9 or 4.3 if u have remix cd
<nyarla> and upgrading kde from there is easy? is it a backport?
<Githzerai> !kde4 |nyarla
<ubottu> nyarla: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<maeva> nice bot :)
<maeva> hi mysteldark
<nyarla> i dont know what's a remix cd, just download the latest kubuntu from the main site
<nyarla> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<maeva> i use Konversation as irc client but there's also KSirc
<Kipude> I'm here.
<maeva> too bad is when I move file to my desktop it becomes a widget
<maeva> i had to do lot of tweaking to make my webcam and 5.1 surround work
<Githzerai> Kvirc is by far the best for KDE4 as it is based on Qt4, just not the one from repo but from Kvirc site
<maeva> oh so it's better nice to know i'll use that one than
<maeva> and x-chat ?
<Githzerai> maeva: xchat is gtk app
<maeva> ok
<nyarla> ok i got the remix link, thanks for your help. Anyhow why is kubuntu 8.04 only supported until October 2009. I thought hardy was LTS...
<Githzerai> nyarla: Kubuntu 8.04 is not LTS, due to KDE 4. Ubuntu is a LTS edition ;)
<BindO> Githzera i!!
<BindO> awwww
<BindO> you just killed half of today's job :)
<BindO> which will be the next kubuntu LTS ?
<chimbo> hoola
<chimbo> alguien habla faquin español?
<Githzerai> BindO: Do u have sever or small ofice network, or just a single home desktop machine. If second u dont need LTS. Anyway, if u just use KDE3, i guess u can count it as LTS edition, sort of :)
<Githzerai> !es |chimbo
<ubottu> chimbo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nyarla> i'd like to setup a partition for home separated from / on a small harddisk. According to you, which is the minimum space / should take to allow me to manage a kubuntu standard setup (office & internet usage mostly) and keep it updated as long as possible. Would 4 Go be enough?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<Githzerai> nyarla: HD size?
<KomiaPoika> i have a kubuntu system on one hard drive, and a free separate physical hard drive. if i install windows on that second physical hard drive, how do i restore the grub loader to the first hard drive after?
<nyarla> 40 Go, and i want /home as big as possible
<Githzerai> nyarla: Well, I don't know waht u use your computer for, but at least 10 gb, 15 even better for /. Trust me, you'll need it (/temp folder is also on /, so if u extract iso image from dvd, it needs 5 gb space, for example )
<spike_> uh problem with a dist-update  the distribution upgrade tool seems to have... frozen
<spike_> Setting up locales (2.7.9-4) ...
<spike_> Installing new version of config file /etc/belocs/iso-639.def ...
<spike_> Generating locales...
<spike_>   en_AU.UTF-8...
<spike_> any ideas what to do about it (going from gusty to hardy)
<spike_> 77% thru
<spike_> (its got all the packages just got to finish installing them and clearing up)
<spike_> hmmmm
<spike_> ok I just wait then
<kkangpae> what are you waiting for?
<spike_> good question :)... something thats never going to happen
<spike_> dist upgrade tool has frozen on me at 77% install
<spike_> (it d/l'd all the pkgs) just gotta install and clean up
<spike_> gutsy->hardy
<kkangpae> ah
<spike_> so what do I do? wait for it? or kill it?
<kkangpae> how long has it been hung?
<spike_> too long, about an hour now
<spike_> (while I was busy web-browsing)
<kkangpae> jeez bro, definitely kill it then
<spike_> it doesnt seem to b doing anything
<spike_> uh is it safe to kill it in the middle of a dist upgrade?
<kkangpae> yeah
<kkangpae> just start it again
<spike_> ok how to recover upgrade?
<spike_> ok kewl thx
<spike_> that I can do :)
<bazhang> spike_, is it configuring yet?
<spike_> uh configuring? uh too late ot ask me now lol
<bazhang> aha
<spike_> installing I think
<bazhang> if configuring, ie all dl'ing is finished, may be best to let it time out
<spike_> yeah the dl did finish
<spike_> there didn't seem to b a timeout
<spike_> I've killed it now anyway
<spike_> but dpkg is still locked :(
<bazhang> spike_, you may try running it again; pastebin any errors to paste.ubuntu.com
<spike_> ok
<bazhang> spike_, what does it say? apt-get install -f ?
<spike_> adept just tells me another process is using the packaging system database  (probably another Adept application or apt-get or aptitude) would you like to attempt to resolve this problem?
<spike_> no will enter read-only mode, cancel to quitt and resolve this issue yourself.
<bazhang> spike_, is add/remove or another such app open?
<nzk> Okay, for some reason, occasionally my network connection goes out on my computer's side. The nm-applet tried to automatically reconnect, an exercise in futility. I have to restart my computer, but there's obviously a way that doesn't require that. Does anyone know how I would fix this problem?
<spike_> yes
<spike_> Kmenu -> system -> adept manager
<bazhang> spike_, close them all and then open the one of your choice
<spike_> there aren't any open..
<spike_> is there a background process open or something?
<spike_> was the dist upgrade tool so maybe adept kept it locked during that?
<bazhang> spike_, what does sudo apt-get update return in the terminal (with adept closed)
<spike_> (adept itself quits during the dist upgrade)
<tsuna27> hi
<Moes> My synaptic program has compiz,compiz-kde,compiz-gnome listed...Which should I be running on Kde 3.5 desktop
<nejode> nzk: in konsole>> sudo ifdown ethX, and then>> sudo ifup ethX
<spike_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<spike_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<tsuna27> i am trying 2 find this "settings:/LookNFeel/ in Konqueror"
<tsuna27> but i can find it
<bazhang> spike_, make sure adept/synaptic/add remove are all closed
<nejode> spike_: did you try> sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<spike_> theres no windows open, how do I close ones that I can't see?
<nzk> nejode: Well, according to the terminal, that interface isn't configured. I guess that'd be because I'm not using KDE.
<spike_> no trying it now
<bazhang> !aptfix
<spike_> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bazhang> spike_, ^^
<nejode> nzk: you have to substitute the "X" for the name of your network interface: eth0, eth1, etc...
<spike_> ahh its continuing!
<spike_> awesome
<nzk> nejode: Oh, heh, my bad
<spike_> just in a terminal instead of inside the dist upgrade tool
<spike_> does that mean its not going to clean itself up?
<nzk> nejode: Next time it goes down I'll try that.
<bazhang> spike_, all your sources set to hardy?
<spike_> the dist-upgrade tool should have done that for me already
<spike_> says its updating sources as the second option, passed thru that and downloading the pkgs ok
<bazhang> take a quick peek with cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<spike_> uh oh... same thing... locales it hangs on
<spike_> yeah sources is updated to hardy
<bazhang> spike_, how about pastebinning that
<spike_> Setting up locales (2.7.9-4) ...
<spike_> Generating locales...
<spike_>   en_AU.UTF-8...
<bazhang> oy
<spike_> then it hangs...
<bazhang> to paste.ubuntu.com (sources.list)
<spike_> oh ok
<Moes> y synaptic program has compiz,compiz-kde,compiz-gnome listed...Which should I be running on Kde 3.5 desktop
<bazhang> Moes, for compiz-fusion?
<Moes> bazhang..compiz-fusion not listed
<spike_> http://pastebin.ca/1089869
<bazhang> Moes, compizconfig-settings-manager or simple-ccsm
<bryan> #ubuntu-fr
<spike_> and no not upgrading from feisty -> hardy if thats what u think...
<spike_> they were commented out since last dist-upgrade
<Moes> bazhang..Have installed cannot rotate cube
<spike_> (I did the feisty->gutsy first, now gutsy->hardy)
<bazhang> Moes, 3d drivers installed?
<Moes> bazhang nope
<bazhang> Moes, need that then
<Moes> bazhang..Thanks will do
<spike_> bazhang: http://pastebin.ca/1089869
<bazhang> Moes, once that is done; then open ccsm and set virtual horizontal desktops to 4 (under general settings tab)
<Moes> bazhang..Have already set that up
<bazhang> spike_, was gutsy fully up to date when you did this?
<spike_> yes
<spike_> can I just delete the locales package and have it try again?
<spike_> see if it downloads a fresh one incase it was damaged in transit or something?
<bazhang> that seems very risky
<rlaurie-> how do i switch to kde4 in heron?
<bazhang> best to run the !aptfix command imo
<bazhang> rlaurie-, which version of kde4
<spike_> thats what I was doing tho bazhang
<spike_> and it still hung on me :()
<rlaurie-> bazhang: which ever version it shipped with i guess?
<bazhang>  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a spike_ this one?
<rlaurie-> looks like it defaults to kde3.5
<rlaurie-> i don't remember seeing an option to run 4
<bazhang> rlaurie-, you seen the /topic yet?
<rlaurie-> hmm
<rlaurie-> k
<bazhang> rlaurie-, for the non 4.1 there is sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop ; for the 4.1 check #kubuntu-kde4
<bazhang> or the kubuntu home page
<spike_> yes bazhang that one
<spike_> its still trying to set up locales and hanging there
<spike_> tried it like 5 times now lol
<bazhang> spike_, that may take a while; has done so here before
<spike_> how long is a while?
<bazhang> depends on the box
<spike_> it doesn't appear to be doing anything at all
<spike_> ok I'll wait till you ask me then
<bazhang> last time was an hour?
<spike_> (1 hr is too long right?)
<spike_> last time I left it go yes
<bazhang> yeah
<spike_> first time it hung was 1 hr approx
<bazhang> unless you have a P2
<spike_> no
<bazhang> :)
<spike_> p4 lga775 processor
<spike_> (EMT64 one) not dualcore tho
<bazhang> subsequent times also that long?
<spike_> I must confess I havn't left it for an hour
<spike_> but its been running since I asked you to tell me how long to wait
<spike_> and still nothing
<bazhang> what does top in terminal report
<spike_> but thats only like 3 mins ago?
<emons> hello, anyone?
<spike_> uh localdef? is that the command?
<spike_> using 100% CPU :(
<bazhang> emons, what is the issue
<bazhang> spike_, give it a few more minutes at least
<spike_> ok ...
<spike_> will wait
<spike_> (still don't think its goina work)
<bazhang> doing that on my eeepc took ages btw
<spike_> how long is ages?
<bazhang> 45 mins
<spike_> oh ok
<spike_> well it was longer here but I guess this cpu isn't as good as eeepc
<bazhang> what does lsb_release -a say spike_
<spike_> I wish it had something to tell you it was still doing something
<emons> hi bazhang, i tried to install the nvidia drivers by following the procedure on the nvidia website and also the one on the kubuntu website, but nothing to do... i got to a point that i had to re-install kubuntu because i was seeing everything "gigantic" (resolution 600 x 400) and it was the only one present in the list, no other resolutions to choose...
<spike_> No LSB modules are available.
<spike_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<spike_> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.1
<spike_> Release:        8.04
<spike_> Codename:       hardy
<bazhang> spike_, it seems you have hardy
<spike_> hehe prolly coz at least some of the upgrade has gone thru
<spike_> baz it was 77% thru
<spike_> only had 33% to go
<bazhang> spike_, apart from this, any other glitches?
<spike_> sofar? I havn't restarted yet
<bazhang> 77+33=?
<bazhang> spike_, what about running firefox, flash etc
<spike_> I don't have firefox
<spike_> but konqui is working
<bazhang> or konqueror
<spike_> (but had that runing since before the u/g)
<spike_> (at least I think might be a second instance since then... )
<bazhang> spike_, what does uname -r say in terminal
<bazhang> emons, this is hardy right?
<emons> yes
<spike_> 2.6.22-15-generic
<emons> kubuntu hardy with kde
<bazhang> emons, mind pastebinning your xorg.conf to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<bazhang> spike_, that is the gutsy kernel
<spike_> like I said it was only 77% thru lol
<bazhang> spike_, have everything backed up?
<spike_> the pc doesn't even seem to be working.. thats why I thought it was hung
<spike_> uh no... but I could start from scratch, just a pain reupgrading from feisty thats all
<emons> sorry bazhang im a newbie how do i open xorg.conf? what's the command on terminal?
<spike_> taken me so long to get this far
<bazhang> spike_, was not suggesting that you start from scratch
<spike_> well essentially theres no data to lose
<bazhang> emons, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebin
<emons> is it like kdesudo kate xorg.conf ?
<spike_> no personal files at least
<Githzerai> emons: sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> emons, ie not here
<emons> in pastebin i no
<bazhang> Githzerai, kdesu for gui apps
<Githzerai> bazhang: yes, I misstyped ;)
<emons> when i typed this command it says
<emons> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-emons" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<emons> Error: "/tmp/kde-emons" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<bazhang> emons, no need to open with text editor; just cat and copy
<bazhang> Githzerai, thought as much :)
<emons> http://pastebin.com/m6135807a here it is anyway
<spike_> shouldn't this process have a progress bar or something?
<bazhang> emons, what video card model
<emons> geforce 9600 gt 512 mb ram
<spike_> if its going to take that long it should at least let you know its still working
<emons> screen is a LG Flatron L192WS
<bazhang> spike_, good point
<spike_> kewl konversation has an internal konsole! wow I never noticed that before
<spike_> its still hanging.... but still lotsa time left to go I guess
<spike_> (I really didn't expect this one to take so damn long)
<spike_> started aat around timestamp of 2:40 and its now timestamp 3:03
<Nyad> hi. I just plugged a cellphone into my pc. on windows it detects the device's memory card and allows you to access it. How do I find out if ubuntu has detected it, I tried sudo fdisk -l  but it didn't come up
<bazhang> spike_, just checking launchpad for a bug on that
<spike_> uh memory cards in windows generally show up as either removable storage or network drives... right?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged]
<spike_> ahh :) so whats it say to do about it?
<cedric_> with my photo machine ubuntu detects it automatically with a removable drive icon on my desktp nyad
<spike_> kewl
<emons> bazhang: hello? you there?
<Nyad> It didn't do it on my pc
<maeva> did you try google
<_CrashMaster_> Nyad:  Your phone is USB, yes?
<spike_> I guess I need to use: sudo killall locale-gen
<spike_> hmmm that kinda worked its continuing setting up at least
<bazhang> emons, yes
<Nyad> _CrashMaster_: yes
<_CrashMaster_> Nyad: Plug it in, wait about 10 seconds, and then run "lsusb" from a terminal.
<_CrashMaster_> That'll display all active USB devices that the kernel can see
<dario_> hey anyone in here know any codecs i can install to get Amarok to play purchased itunes music from my days as a microsoft slave?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340/comments/38 spike_ see this one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged]
<spike_> hmmm its continuing... but gives me lotsa perl warnings about locale not being set
<Nyad> _CrashMaster_: yes it sees it, how do I find the device location so I can mount it?
<dario_> hey anyone in here know any codecs i can install to get Amarok to play purchased itunes music from my days as a microsoft slave?
<maeva> goo d luck spike, I deleted my windows to learn it more quickly
<bazhang> spike_, you need to reboot then choose the 14 kernel and follow the rest of the instructions at that link above ^^
<emons> bazhang: i told u my video card model now what?
<spike_> kinda too late for that
<bazhang> emons, you installed from two separate sources?
<emons> mmm what u mean?
<bazhang> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> emons, ^^
<emons> yes i told u i already followed both guides, the first time the one on the nvidia website and it didnt work the second time the one u pasted and it didnt work, it's been really bad, i couldnt get back to the previous settings so i had to re-install kubuntu. now nothing is installed and im asking help here how to do
<spike_> ok apparently the REAL way to fix it is by setting ARCHIVE=yes in /etc/belocs/locale-gen.conf
<kr00l> how do i get themes to work in kde?
<richard_> does anyone here use kopete?
<emons> i do richard
<richard_> could you do me a favour emons?
<emons> lets c
<richard_> on the configure plugins > translator plugin, have you got any service other than google?
<richard_> also, does the translator actually work for you?
<emons> no other google apart
<emons> it doesn work :D
<spike_> oh ok wait I was hasty, that doesn't work either
<richard_> lol
<richard_> did it ever work?
<emons> never tried
<emons> i dont need a translator
<emons> what du need it for by the way?
<richard_> i dont - I was just intrigued by it
<emons> lol
<spike_> hmmm
<emons> gotta go now
<emons> c u
<maeva> best is to buy a pc that supports linux before buying the pc, like dell does
<Nyad> _CrashMaster_: you there?
<_CrashMaster_> hm?
<_CrashMaster_> what did I do now?
<Nyad> it sees it, how do I find the device location so I can mount it?
<_CrashMaster_> *blink* haven't the foggiest. I was just checking  the preliminaries.
<Nyad> ok
<Nyad> how do I mount a usb cellphone? I used lsusb to show me this : Bus 001 Device 009: ID 22b8:4810 Motorola PCS Triplet GSM Phone (storage)
<tsuna27> what is the best way to install compiz-fusion on kubuntu
<tsuna27> I want to do that cube thing
<maeva> true synaptic i think its possible
<maeva> nice program indeed
<maeva> download live cd and install
<tsuna27> ?
<maeva> nyad: type mount usb cell phone linux in google
<Githzerai> tsuna27: just type: sudo apt-get install compiz-kde
<maeva> tsuna27: i think sudo apt-get -y remove compiz-core desktop-effects
<tsuna27> thats all
<tsuna27> then i can do the cube thing
<maeva> it's jut a program for desktop effects like you see on youtube to impress people
<maeva> yes the cube thing lol
<Githzerai> maeva: He want's to instal not remove ??????
<tsuna27> thats what i want to do
<ctw> Hi! I am having some trouble configuring a dual monitor setup for my laptop (Lenovo Thinkpad T61) and an external 19'' Lenovo L201p monitor on my hardy system.
<ctw> Can anybody here help?
<ctw> I've had it running with a different laptop running feisty.
<ctw> But I can't seem to adapt the xorg file correctly
<ctw> both laptops have intel graphics chip
<Githzerai> ctw: system settings - monitor and display
<nejode> Nyad: moto4lin in synaptic, adept or apt-get
<ctw> Githzerai: that doesn't work for me either
<wishie> im trying to figure out the best "power saver" manager for kubuntu.. but all i can find are "power manager" and "kpowersave" butg both seem to have issues.
<maeva> Githzerai: yeah you'right i've found it here http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<tsuna27> what does "sudo apt-get -y remove compiz-core desktop-effects" do
<wishie> tsuna27: removes compiz and desktop-effects :P
<tsuna27> i dont want that
<Githzerai> ctw: Just set two different monitors in there, an u have to restart x so it can work ;)
<tsuna27> how do u do the cube thing
<maeva> i like frostwire it's just like limewire a application but completly open source and it has .deb extension for easy install
<Githzerai> tsuna27: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<maeva> tsuna27: cube thing is option once you installed program
<maeva> tsuna27: type in your console sudo apt-get install compiz-kde and start compiz program
<Githzerai> maeva: He already done that, so... ;0
<Githzerai> ;)
<tsuna27> wher is the compiz program
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bryan> #ubuntu-fr
 * nejode está ausente: Ausente por ahora.
<wishie> any know fix for kaffeine not playing ogg/vorbis audio in mkv files ?
<afeijo> how can I capture the audio of a youtube video?
<ctw> Hi! I just asked about a dual monitor setup on Hardy. I forgot the screen name of the person who suggested I try out the sytem settings.
<ctw> I had unsucessfully tried it in the past and just gave it another try
<ctw> but it still doesn't work
<ctw> with KDE 3 I can't select the 2nd monitor option, even after entering administrator mode
<ctw> with KDE4, I can select that option, but the result is not as desired (cloned screens with part of the display cut out for the smaller screen
<ctw> any idea?
<tsuna27> how do i use the cube
<Githzerai> tsuna27: compiz --replace
<tsuna27> ?
<tsuna27> what do i press?
<wishie> ctrl+alt+ left/right arrows
<wishie> if the cube is enabled
<wishie> which i dont think it is by default
<wishie> any known fix for kaffeine not playing ogg/vorbis audio in mkv files ?
<tsuna27> thats was cool
<ctw> does anybody  here know how to make the 2nd screen option accessible in the system settings "monitor & display" dialog?
<wishie> man, who on earth is responsible for the CRAP version of kaffeine in kubuntu ?
<wishie> what is the deal with the "codec package" message all the time ? and no ogg/vorbis support in mkv files ?
<tsuna27> i dont have a cube im just fliping btw screens
<wishie> left/right ?
<wishie> or one screen flipping sides ?
<tsuna27> no like i dont c the cube
<wishie> check to make sure the cube is enabled
<wishie> and "rotate cube" is enabled
<tsuna27> it is
<wishie> then go to "general settings" and make sure you have 4 sides
<tsuna27> i did
<tsuna27> but its flippin not cubin
<tsuna27> k how do i switch back now
<tsuna27> i want 2 keep copiz bu i dont want 2 use it  now
<tsuna27> the other settings i had were better
<bazhang> tsuna27, shut off compiz now?
<bazhang> tsuna27, alt f2 kwin --replace
<tsuna27> k thx
 * nejode volvió.
<timo_> anyone know what architecture to choose when setting up Apt-Build for a Centrino Duo processor? (its Dual Core.)
<wishie> i use nocona or whatever in gentoo
<wishie> and all amd64 stuff set
<timo_> hm. but this one is intel 32bit.. or that fits just fine?
<wishie> eh ? what cpu do you have ?
<wishie> and what version of ubuntu installed ?
<timo_> Intel Centrino Duo. -its a intel core duo for laptops. T245 to be exact. and trying to learn Kubuntu =)
<wishie> hmm, core duo, as opposed to the core2
<wishie> not sure if the original core arch was 64bit or not
<wishie> ive got a Centrino Core2Duo here
<timo_> Google tells me msot Core2Duo is 64bit, and CoreDuo is the cheap version with 32 bit. but none say what that translates to in terms like Apt-Build uses.
<tsuna27> how do i download kfmclient
<wishie> tsuna27: its in the 'konqueror' package
<tsuna27> so i already have it
<wishie> most probably
<tsuna27> i cant use kopete
<tsuna27> it wont let me log on
<wishie> hmm, works here. no problems
<tsuna27> it says my password is wrong when i tried it on XP it worked
<tsuna27> any1?
<wishie> i need a way to test some intrepid packages for kaffeine, as the hardy ones suck.
<richard> hi - i have the 'normal' kubuntu hardy, but ive just installed kde4 - how can I switch between kde3 and 4?
<wishie> at the login screen
<wishie> choose a different session type
<richard> cool, thank wishie
<wishie> kde4 will be in the list
<richard> thanks*
<wishie> in hardy it uses .kde4 for settings, and .kde for kde3 settings
<wishie> this changes in intrepid
<wishie> i cant believe there are not more reports of kaffeine being buggy in hardy..
<richard> im just mucking around - this pc isnt good enough for compiz, so im not convinced kde4 will work
<daemon3> Is anyone else having a problem with Konqueror today?  There's a memory leak or something, because it freezes my system and takes up about 75% of my 1G of memory.
<wishie> fine, im installing intrepid stuff the evil way (tricking apt for the moment)
<wishie> im sure this will come back to bite me
<rww> How do I make KDE run something on startup? I know how to do it in GNOME with !autostart, but forgot the KDE way
<wishie> ~.kde/Autostart i think
<wishie> symlink what you want to start, in there
<rww> I want to run xmodmap ~/.xmodmap-`uname -n`. Should I just put a shellscript in that folder to run that command?
<marciotwist> boa tarde
<wishie> rww: yes, that should do
<wishie> haha, the intrepid kaffeine works!
<marciotwist> alguem poderia me ajudar a arrumar o kurumin 8.06, não consigo fazer ele identificar o windows na inicialização
<rww> !pt > marciotwist
<marciotwist> por favor
<wishie> i now have sound in mkv video files!
<marciotwist> !pt>
<ubottu> marciotwist, please see my private message
<timo_> wishie, grats!
<wishie> thank god
<wishie> i was getting so sick of saying to people "look at my cool kubuntu setup, but the sound doesnt work for some videos"
<wishie> so, changed the repos to use intrepid, apt-get install libxine1, let it update ONLY those packages, change repos back to hardy
<wishie> heh
<wishie> argh! still got the other stupid bug though
<wishie> "Codec package is already installed"
<marciotwist> boa tarde
<marciotwist> boa tarde, alguem poderia me ajudar
<rww> !br > marciotwist
<ubottu> marciotwist, please see my private message
<rww> wishie: looks like that Autostart thing worked. Thanks a lot :)
<wishie> no worries
<richard> wishie - if you use kde4, do you know how to move the things around in the bar at the bottom? I accidentally removed the kmenu button and when i re-added it its gone back on hte right instead of the left
<wishie> richard: i used it for about 5 minutes :)
<wishie> sorry
<richard> ah, nevermind - thanks anyway
<daemon3> exit
<ephracis> funny: the du command gives me that root is 2,5 Gb but df says that the partition mounted on root takes 100% of the 10 Gb disk.
<ephracis> getting really hard to do anything on that machine right now..
<ephracis> any ideas?
<nikolas> hey everybody...can someone help me through with some issues i am having with kde 4.1?
<stu> wie ist der channel für ubuntu germany
<stu> ?
<stu> achso abend @all
<emilsedgh> !de | stu
<ubottu> stu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<emilsedgh> nikolas: #kubuntu-kde4
<nikolas> emilsedgh: tnx mate
<stu> thx
<Tonren> NetworkManager is requesting an encryption passkey even though the network I'm trying to connect to isn't encrypted.  Any hints? Atheros AR242x card, using ndiswrapper.  Had the same problem with madwifi.
<nuxil> Tonren, thats sounds strange,, but you can connect fine ?
<Tonren> nuxil: Can't connect, because it won't connect without a key.
<nuxil> Tonren, iwconfig ethX essid YOUNET   try that and run sudo tcpdum -i ethx in another shell and see if it tryes to assosiat with your router
<nuxil> * tcpdump
<alfii>  hello?
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<alfii> somebodie???
<alfii> plzz
<alfii> add to locotico_10@hotmail.com  im chilean!!
<alfii> add to locotico_10@hotmail.com  im chilean!!
<alfii> add to locotico_10@hotmail.com  im chilean!!
<alfii> its any girl here??
<alfii> hay alguna chica aqui?
<buckethead> go away.
<HackerPizza> Urgh.. My input just quit on me
<JoshOvki> buckethead: that was not very nice!  your ment to say   go away NOW please :P
<HackerPizza> I was playing around in Jack and hit disconnect all.. Then everything stopped
<buckethead> Yeah, what he said.
<alfii> hey mans i have kubuntu and i don know how to use this , im soo confused!!!
<yacc> Hmm, how do I clean out the session so that no programs start when I login?
<alfii>  hey mans i have kubuntu and i don know how to use this , im soo confused!!! hey mans i have kubuntu and i don know how to use this , im soo confused!!! hey mans i have kubuntu and i don know how to use this , im soo confused!!!
<nuxil> !gettingstarted | alfii
<ubottu> alfii: A great place to start your MOTU adventure is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<HackerPizza> yacc; Turn off all programs when you log out
<alfii> but..... this its so complicated ... windows was more easy , or no?
<nuxil> no
<JoshOvki> no
<genii> yacc: System Settings...Advanced tab... Session Manager ...On Login   choose here "start with an empty session"
<buckethead> windows is oonly "easier" because more people have more history with it.
<HackerPizza> Windows was easier because you used it for a long time
<genii> yacc: Then save/apply
<yacc> HackerPizza, well, it still starts some programs that I clearly do not have running when logging out.
<HackerPizza> yacc: What Genii said
<buckethead> I started futzing  with dos  before windows was common ANYWHERE. If I came up in *nix, I would know that.
<yacc> genii, how does one save manually a session *wonder*
<genii> yacc: Don't know, never bothered
<yacc> buckethead, Windows is "easier" because it comes preinstalled.
<alfii> but , only a example .... to install a aplication i hve to go to "gestor de aplicaciones" and find the aplication....
<yacc> buckethead, watch a Power Windows user buying a new laptop, because the recovery CDs that came with the old laptop have bad drivers :-P
<Tonren> nuxil: What will tcpdump's output tell us...?
<buckethead> I find it refreshing to have most of the apps I might go looking for in a central location where I can easily find them.
<HackerPizza> yacc: Try installing Windows sometime..
<buckethead> I make my own recovery CDs. Factory ones have too much crap on them.
<yacc> buckethead, I happen to know, because the said "Windows Power user" was my wife, and I ended up paying her new laptop. Without all the excitement, I managed to install a stable WinXP on that laptop, but it took me a day to install driver-by-driver ;)
<JoshOvki> buckethead: i usually call that windows
<yacc> HackerPizza, I do know, Linux has been easier to install for decade now ;)
<alfii> yacc pleasse help me by a private conversation!
<yacc> HackerPizza, all the early whinings about Linux being so hard to install came usually from people who never tried to install that quality OS from Washington state ;)
<HackerPizza> Baha
<timo_> I miss windows v. 1.03. only thing working was the Open New window button. :P
<buckethead> This is only my third or fourth linux install for me. It was much more a pain for me. I like what I see however and i'm willing to learn it and figure it out.
<genii> With linux you generally need to roll up your sleeves and do some work to see it's real power
<my> Galera alguém usa o postgresql?
<HackerPizza> genii; As opposed to wading knee deep in sewage to find Windows true power?
<genii> HackerPizza: I may not have put it so eloquently but sure
<my> someone uses the data danco postgresql.
<nuxil> Tonren, is pacet dumper which dumps packs on spesified interface.. look for bootpc 0.0.0.0 icmp dhcp offer and stuff like that
<HackerPizza> How would I go about resurrecting ALSAs input after accidentally killing it?
<sam__> sdjijm
<sam__> kr ondas
<sam__> saludos
<sam__> de mex
<sam__chamo> hola
<sam__chamo> peer
<sam__chamo> hola
<sam__chamo> sale se cuidan
<sam__chamo> DTB a todos
<sam__chamo> chao
<sam__chamo>                                se cuidan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<birnisson> hi, how do I watch apple trailers in firefox
<OutoLumo> birnisson, try installing mozilla-mplayer
<OutoLumo> birnisson, it might be in medibuntu repos, I dunno...
<birnisson> OutoLumo: ok tnx
<yacc> Where in kubuntu is the restricted driver utility?
<antonia> hey guygs, i'm having a horrible time getting compiz to run on my friends computer
<benjamin_> kde 3 or 4?
<antonia> kde 3
<antonia> so far, all i can get is a white screen
<benjamin_> good, it tends to cause problems on 4
<antonia> she has a radeon mobility X1400 and i'm using the default fglrx drivers in the repo's
<antonia> i tried doing it through xgl, but it was way to slow and buggy, using fglrx i get a white screen with a cursor though
<antonia> hmm, maybe i found a clue, it doesn't say any proprietary drivers are in use on my machine, does this mean i'm not using fglrx? or is this change because they open sourced the driver?
<antonia> hmm, and fglrxinfo says were usingg mesa indirect
<jesus_> hola
<antonia> jesus?
<antonia> OMG THE SECOND COMING!
<putin-> how do i change my default browser from konqueror to another binary?
<putin-> i just can't stand konq anymore
<antonia> putin: go to system settings from the kmenu
<antonia> and then click default applications
<renan> como instalo o caoiro dock
<tekstacy> um, what is the command to switch back to kdm from another display manager?
<renan> alguem me ajuda
<renan> como instalo o cairo-dock
<renan> oi
<renan> po
<renan> po
<renan> o
<renan> oi
<renan> oi
<renan> oi
<renan> oi
<renan> oi
<renan> oi
<renan> oi
<renan> oi
<renan> oi
<renan> oi
<renan> oi
<renan> oi
<renan> alguem me responde
<tekstacy> I wanted to try ubuntu studio, but it changed me to (I think) gnome?
<renan> como instalo o cairo-dock
<jpds> !es | renan
<jpds> !en | renan
<ubottu> renan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> renan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<renan> tem canal em potrugues?
<renan> #kubuntu-pt
<renan> #kubuntu-br
<renan> algum brasileiro ai???????????????????/
<nuxil> reisi,  /join #kubuntu-es
<nuxil> err @ renan
<camilo> nuxil: ubuntu-es?...ubuntu-br perhaps
<jpds> !pt | renan
<ubottu> renan: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nuxil> camilo, i dont reallty  care where he goes.. as long as hes not in here talking a langage we font understand
<nuxil> *font -> dont
<sebastian> i cant see anything on my screen my resolution is 640 and i cant change it to more, what can i do_
<sebastian> ?
<camilo> nuxil: k, you just sent him to kunbuntu-es to do the same :P...
<innovate2000> anyone know how to change the default apache documentroot? I've read what little is on the web, but still am getting "Permission denied: access to / denied"
<nuxil> camilo, hehe
<nuxil> sebastian, do you got a nvidia card ?
<Githzerai> innovate2000: Have u used sudo ?
<innovate2000> sudo for what? I did everything in kate
<innovate2000> let me ensure I've kdesude kate
<sebastian> nuxil: ya but the thing was i installed another driver, and then i installed the first one i had that worked, and it said running in low resolution.
<nuxil> !nvidia-settings | sebastian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-settings
<Githzerai> innovate2000: Well, to change root owned config file u need root priviledges
<nuxil> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20080304-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 662 kB, installed size 1468 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<nuxil> sebastian, check that tool out
<sebastian> nuxil: i have it, but the max resolution on that is also 640
<nuxil> sebastian, is ther loaded xorg driver nv or nvidia ?
<Githzerai> innovate2000: so, when editing run: kdesu kate /etc/apache.conf, or whatever it is, can't remember....
<sebastian> i cant see this:  loaded
<innovate2000> Githzerai: I did kdesudo kate /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<sebastian> nuxil: i have geforce 4 if thats what ur asking
<sebastian> asking
<innovate2000> the changes I made were still there - I added a space and removedit so I could save under sudo privs
<innovate2000> but no change - still get permission denied
<innovate2000> after restarting apache of course
<sebastian> please someone telll me what to do,
<nuxil> sebastian, look in xorg.conf or grep the file and see if you use nv or nvidia
<sebastian> how do i grep it_
<sebastian> ?
<nuxil> sebastian, its a old card,, you might want to go to nvidia.com and fetch a old driver.
<Githzerai> innovate2000: maybe u can explain what exactly are u trying to do, so I can check it out ?
<sebastian> nuxil: it worked a coupple of hours ago. but then i reinstalled
<nuxil> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sebastian>   Driver         "kbd"
<sebastian>     Driver         "mouse"
<sebastian>     Driver         "nvidia"
<sebastian>     Driver         "vesa"
<nuxil> ahh
<nuxil> vesa sucks
<innovate2000> Githzerai: http://pastebin.com/d614dada5 - I am trying to change the default web file location
<sebastian> i cant see that last line vixta or something
<nuxil> sebastian, now you need to grep the log and see if it uses vesa instead of nvidia
<sebastian> sorry but how can i do that? hehe
<sebastian> its hard for me to find out, because i can barely see what im typing
<Githzerai> innovate2000: have u created /dyndata/comms/app/ dir ?
<innovate2000> Githzerai: I read that all I needed to do was change the DocumentRoot and <Directory /dyndata/comms/app/> and then restart apache
<nuxil> sebastian, hehe. look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Githzerai> innovate2000: No, u need to create that directory also
<innovate2000> Githzerai: yes - it's there with chmod 775
 * nuxil sips some coffee
<Githzerai> innovate2000: what exact error do u get?
<innovate2000> Githzerai: did you see pastebin?
<sebastian> nuxil: i cant see what it says can i pastebin and  u read it? sorry but i cant see any of it
<Githzerai> innovate2000: yes, i did. but thats not the error log.
<Githzerai> innovate2000: It's a config as I expected to be...
<nuxil> sebastian, yea use pastebin.com
<innovate2000> Githzerai: I posted without looking that you'd asked another q - this is teh error copied directly from error log: [Fri Aug 01 17:46:16 2008] [error] [client 10.13.0.52] (13)Permission denied: access to / denied
<sebastian> http://pastebin.com/m1c7ee78c
<administrator__> hi
<innovate2000> Githzerai: I thought that if I'd 775'd the folder, theuser/group ownership was irrelevant - am I wrong?
<Githzerai> innovate2000: I must ask: Is /dyndata/comms/app/ in your home dir or on / ?
<innovate2000> Githzerai: from root
<nuxil> sebastian, (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "640x480@60" hmm if you loot at the top of /etc/X11/xorg.conf it tells you how to reconfigure Xorg try that
<Githzerai> innovate2000: ok open konqueror and cahnge folder owner owner to root
<innovate2000> Githzerai: can't I do chown in terminal?
<Githzerai> innovate2000: anywa u like ;)
<sebastian> nuxil: what line? i cant find it
<nuxil> sebastian, ok do this.. sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nuxil> look for Section "Monitor"
<innovate2000> Githzerai: ok - done & restarted apache
<nuxil> sebastian, err, i meant Section "Screen"
<innovate2000> Githzerai: no change
<Githzerai> That's strange....
<sebastian> screen instead of pico_
<sebastian> ?
<innovate2000> Githzerai: I thought so
<nuxil> sebastian, then add a line like  Modes "1024x768"  under   SubSection     "Display" depth 32
<nuxil> sebastian, do you understand ?
<innovate2000> Githzerai: http://pastebin.com/d5f3225a5 (to show ls -l /dyndata/comms/app)
<nuxil> after you added that. you must logout of kde and back in again.. no need to reboot,,
<sebastian> ya im trying to find it
<nuxil> sebastian, it might be   Depth       24 instead of 32
<sebastian> ya but theres no mode
<nuxil> no you must add it
<sebastian> u mean this?  Virtual     640 480
<sebastian> aha
<sebastian> ok now
<nuxil> if you add more Modes "1024x768" "800x600" you can use CTRL ALT +/- to change the resolution..
<nuxil> not you relogin
<nuxil> *now
<Githzerai> innovate2000: have u changed ownership of all subfolders ?
<sebastian> ok brb
<innovate2000> Githzerai: there are no subfolders - just one simple index.html to test that the move was successful
<ahmos> hi is there a programme for encrypting cds with a password?
<sebastian> nuxil: same thing
<nuxil> sebastian, paste you entire xorg.conf
<sebastian> ok
<innovate2000> Githzerai: the folders above this have other permissions, but I thought that if I 775'd the app folder - I think I may have something - the folders /dyndata and /dyndata/comms are both 770
<innovate2000>  let me fix that
<sebastian> http://pastebin.com/m27b8009f
<Githzerai> innovate2000: That's what i ment in the first place ;)
<nuxil> sebastian, wait some mins and i edit it
<sebastian> ok, thx :D
<innovate2000> Githzerai: YOU ROCK! I've been up for a LONG time and needed someone to bounce this shtuff off of - THANKS!
<ahmos> is there a programme for encrypting cds with a password?
<Githzerai> innovate2000: ;)
<mortici> how do i cp whole directories?
<mike> hello
<nuxil> sebastian, you didnt gime the hole file..
<nuxil> sebastian, backup the current file.. sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<vazquezr> Buenas tardes a todos, alguien sabe si se puede instalar realplayer en Kaffeine
<sebastian> ok now
<nuxil> sebastian, now try to replace the old with wiht this
<nuxil> http://pastebin.com/m4aaeeba9
<nuxil> check that the inputs are correct.. mouse expesialy
<nuxil> just look at the old config and look at the mouse driver.
 * nuxil sips some coffee
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> i replace this with old?
<nuxil> yea,, but fisrt backup the currect one.. just in case it doesnt work
<oscar> holaaaaa
<sebastian> i have
<oscar> holaaa
<sebastian> if this dont work i reinstall hehe
<oscar> alguine halba español.
<nuxil> ok then use this one as xorg.conf. --> not xorg.conf.old :p
<oscar> holaaaa
<oscar> español
<nuxil> sebastian, then logut and back in again
<nuxil> !es | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebastian> nuxil: there are two windows in pastebin
<sebastian> should i copy both_
<sebastian> ?
<unclean> Hey everyone , I'm having trouble with getting Java to work with Firefox. java version "1.6.0_06"
<nuxil> sebastian, the one at the bottom
<sebastian> just copy that on the bottom?
<nuxil> yup
<sebastian> but the original file has a lot of text isnt this to little_
<nuxil> no
<nuxil> it all you should need
<nuxil> sebastian, your config was a mess
<sebastian> oh ok
<sebastian> nuxil: if i dont come back it didnt work, but thx a lot for the help :)
<nuxil> ok..
<unclean> Hey everyone , I'm having trouble with getting Java to work with Firefox. java version "1.6.0_06"
<nuxil> did you install it
<unclean> Im at the addons.mozilla site for the Java COnsole 6.0 and when I go to add to firefox I get an error
<nuxil> !java | unclean
<ubottu> unclean: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<sebastian> nuxil: it worked! :D
<nuxil> :) if you want higher reolution,, just change 1024x768 to a higher one.
<sebastian> ya but i usally have 1600xsomething: but i cant remember what :P
<nuxil> do you got a wide screen monitor ?
<sebastian> no
<nuxil> 1600x1200 pherhaps ?
<sebastian> ya i think it was :P
<unclean> Okay I have JAva installed in shell I run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and it says "only 1 program nothing to cinfig"
<sebastian> ok i try that
<unclean> i mainlt need to get java to work with my browsers
<unclean> i just need to get java to work with my browsers cause I can't log into sites like myspace
<sebastian> thx a lot for the help nuxil
<nuxil> your welcome.
<nuxil> just a tip.. if you add like Modes "1600x1200" "1024x768" you can select resolution with CTRL ALT +/-
<sebastian> aha ok, thx
<nuxil> np
<sebastian> how do i change so i get bigger test? cause i cant barely see still
<nuxil> bigger text ?
<mortici> Question: i have a multimedia keyboard and the multimedia keys dont work in KDE4, they used to work fine in kde3, is there a special pacakge i have to install in order to get the HUD display and function of the special keys, specifically for volume
<unclean> How can I get Java to work with Mozilla once Java6 is installed?
<mortici> Its a generic multimedia keyboard....
<sebastian> yaa fonts maby its called
<nuxil> sebastian, syetem setings --> appearance -> fontsize
<sebastian> ok now, it had been disabled
<nicolas_> what is the channel for ps3 help
<nicolas_> ?
<sebastian> playstation_
<sebastian> ?
<nicolas_> umm
<nicolas_> ps3 linux help
<sebastian> it is playstation but no one is in that channel :P
<engineer> /list *ps3*
<ephracis> nicolas_: which dist?
<nicolas_> huh
<nicolas_> o ok
<nicolas_> ubuntu
<ephracis> nicolas_: do you have a hd screen?
<nicolas_> yep
<ephracis> nicolas_: ydl has better support for hd screens, I would suggest that one instead.
<nicolas_> i want to up de rezo because now is to small i can't even read
<nicolas_> yeah right i have to pay this distribution i think
<ephracis> nope, its free.
<nicolas_> really
<nicolas_> yellow dog its free ?
<ephracis> of course..
<nicolas_> you ave the link bro ?
<ephracis> wait..
<nicolas_> thanks ^
<unclean> damn been trying everything to get java on firefox
<ephracis> nicolas_: http://www.terrasoftsolutions.com/support/downloads/
<nicolas_> its the 6.0 then ?
<ephracis> nicolas_: choose mirror.. get the 6.0 version and install. I did not like the e17 so I used gnome instead, but it's up to you.
<ephracis> yeap
<nicolas_> e17 ?
<ephracis> unclean: java on firefox is totally dead for me on my 64 bit machine. :/
<nicolas_> itts like interrfface right
<nicolas_> gnow kde xfe and e17 ?
<ephracis> nicolas_: yeah, a desktop environment. more info on wikipedia.
<ephracis> yeah
<nicolas_> ok thanks i will read on that
<nicolas_> ok i got the yellowdog 6.0 dvd that good ?
<ephracis> great, burn it, install it. :)
<ephracis> there may be problems if you are not using proper cables for you hd screen, but there's info on the terra soft website. check it out.
<nicolas_> hdmi no worry :P
<ephracis> great
<ephracis> cause component may need some extra work..
<nicolas_> i hope cedega work on yld 6.0
<ephracis> I never tried it since I don't have a subscription..
<Daisuke_Laptop> cedega's falling behind anyway
<ephracis> but you do know that sony has some limitions on the ps3 for linux?
<Daisuke_Laptop> unless something drastic's happened recently, that is
<ephracis> Daisuke_Laptop: behind who?
<Daisuke_Laptop> WINE
<ephracis> nah, I haven't tried cedega but are you sure you don't get better results with it than with wine?
<nicolas_> wine i never get a game work and on cedega all my game get work :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> last time i tried cedega, the only advantage it offered over wine was issues with copy protection
<ephracis> nicolas_: linux can only access one core, limited access to the video card, etc..
<ephracis> Daisuke_Laptop: then we have crossover games..
<antonia> my fglrxinfo states i'm using mesa and i can't get it to stop, i've tried uninstalling/reinstalling, my xorg.conf says fglrx should be the driver, and my restricted drivers manager is blank
<Daisuke_Laptop> ephracis: which i have no experience with
<ephracis> Daisuke_Laptop: too bad..
<Daisuke_Laptop> ephracis: pretty decent?
<ephracis> Daisuke_Laptop: no, I have never used it, that's why it would be good to talk to someone who had. :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<ephracis> cause I'm curious.. maybe they'll do it good..
<nuxil> !ati | antonia
<Daisuke_Laptop> anything to wring a few bucks out of gullible gamers
#kubuntu 2008-08-02
<ubottu> antonia: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ephracis> Daisuke_Laptop: yeah, I never cared for pc gaming tho..
<nuxil> Guys ..shouldnt this talk be in offtopic
<Daisuke_Laptop> possibly
<observing> hello all
<nuxil> hi there
<maeva> hi observing i'm smoking a nice fat joint :-)
 * nuxil wants a sip
<observing> I´m usisng kubuntu into a laptop, with shipset intel
<observing> How can i put compiz to work here?
<maeva> the ubuntu tribe
<maeva> just install compiz
<maeva> someone had the same question some hours ago
<maeva> it can be done true synaptic so you can use the cube effects
<nuxil> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<maeva> nice :)
<ephracis> maeva: lol
<observing> thanks
<maeva> windows: we suck everyday and that's guaranteed!
<nuxil> windows makes you stupid :p
<maeva> i've tried frostwire really nice P2P client just like limewire but opensource
<maeva> it can be easily installed on ubuntu
<unclean> Why can't I log into myspace using Ubuntu 8.04 and Flash 9?
<maeva> maybe firefox has disabled the addo-ons ?
<maeva> no-script blocked also flash here for my youtube
<unclean> ABOUT:PLUGINS
<maeva> i had to allow the site so the plug-ins like flash could work
<nuxil> where is my sip :p
<unclean> Yea I cannot watch youtube videos either
<maeva> aha
<maeva> many have that
<unclean> So wtf do I do?
<unclean> lol
<maeva> got fiurefox 3.0 ?
<maeva> it's called no-script
<maeva> it's blocks it
<unclean> Im not sure I upgraded my firefox
<maeva> or you need to install the flash plugin
<unclean> i have the flash 9 plugin
<maeva> help - about shows you version
<maeva> yes
<maeva> i had identical the same problem
<unclean> FF2 when I go to d/l FF3 once its done it just shows me a 30mb folder that says firefox
<francesco_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<maeva> flashplugin-nonfree
<maeva> Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<maeva> !be
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be
<maeva> lol it do is a country though!
<unclean> should I extract the FF3 files into my old FF folder?
<maeva> unclean: how do you mean, you can use 2.0 and 3.0 seperatly
<unclean> i d/led FF3
<unclean> not a PKG
<maeva> yeah
<maeva> true synaptic is possible
<maeva> and also watch right at the bottom there is normally a script
<maeva> it was default in my firefox called no-script that blocks those video's
<unclean> well I d/led FF3 and im unsure how to install it....
<unclean> it just gives me a folder
<maeva> but why download ??
<maeva> do it true synaptic
<maeva> or true one little command in terminal and you got it
<maeva> .Deb is best extension most easy to iinstall
<maeva> unclean: system - synaptic pakket manager and type in search firefox 3.0
<unclean> okay should I mark all?
<maeva> only 3.0 is good
<maeva> there is also seamonkey or konqueror
<maeva> Ability: polski ?
<unclean> okay how can  fnd ff3
<unclean> lol
<maeva> lol
<unclean> live for real...
<unclean> lol
<unclean> can only find ff anf ff2
<maeva> strange
<maeva> do $ sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0 in terminal or Konsole
<maeva> without the $
<unclean> firefox-3.0 is already the newest version.
<unclean> just cant find it
<unclean> lol
<maeva> fuck windows with their viruses/spyware and yearly anti virus subscriptions that otherwise don't work properly
<maeva> than you got it :d
<maeva> Once installed click on Applications > Internet > Firefox Web Browser
<maeva> we dont need microsoft office or photoshop when we got openoffice and Gimp
<gyroscope> or alt+f2 -> firefox
<unclean> I got it THanks (^_^)
<Daisuke_Laptop> maeva: good in theory, but i beg to differ.  until the gimp has better colour management, we need photoshop
<unclean> SHould IGet"noscript"?
<maeva> with wine then
<unclean> NO Script
<Daisuke_Laptop> unclean: adblock plus and noscript are two "must-have" extensions, i've found
<unclean> Ok thnx
<maeva> unclean: yeah you may choose it blocks many things
<maeva> openoffice can create .doc files or vieuw them that's really nice
<gyroscope> also openoffice can be create pdf files :)
<unclean> thnx for the help guys...
<unclean> BUt i still cant log into myspace!!!
<oscar> español
<oscar> español
<Githzerai> !es |oscar
<ubottu> oscar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<unclean> cannot execute binary file?
<unclean> i guess im destined to never watch a video or login to myspace while using ubuntu
<unclean> been at this for days
<unclean> lol
<nuxil> sudo chmod 755 bin.file ; sudo ./bin.file
<math> hola!
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, i am trying to install kubuntu hardy on my girl's computer
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i can't seem to do it, i tried three times now
<CostaRicanQuaker> one through the live cd
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's a toshiba satelite celeron 1805-S204
<nuxil> where is the python xchat module ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it starts installing everything and then when it's past 79% it starts doing some beeping noises then a black screen showsup
<CostaRicanQuaker> and hten it asks me to take cd out and reboot
<CostaRicanQuaker> then when i try to reboot(i formated the disk when installing btw it was using windows xp) it asks me to insert disk and press a key
<CostaRicanQuaker> but if i do this nothing happens
<CostaRicanQuaker> i tried twice from the original menu wehn you stick the cd in
<nuxil> corrupt disk pherhaps
<CostaRicanQuaker> the install kubuntu
<nuxil> *cd
<CostaRicanQuaker> no way
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's from shipit
<bazhang> did you md5 the iso
<CostaRicanQuaker> from canonical
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a way to force the install? i mean everythign is fine, it did partition and set up the ext3
<nuxil> try in text mode
<CostaRicanQuaker> it just won't install, past a certain point in the installation it starts beeping
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<CostaRicanQuaker> what if it that doesn't work? try with another kubuntu cd?
<CostaRicanQuaker> well it's the canonical cd so i'm guessing htat if i press f4 there should be an alternate install option right?
<bazhang> the live cd and alternate cd are two different items
<CostaRicanQuaker> hmmm
<CostaRicanQuaker> i onlyhave the kubuntu cd
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't recall ubuntu coming in two different cds
<nuxil> did you try with acpi=off
<CostaRicanQuaker> acpi=off?
<bazhang> the one they sent you is more than likely the livecd
<nuxil> CostaRicanQuaker,  is it a old pc?
<bazhang> ie not the alternate cd.
<nuxil> !python-xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python-xchat
<nuxil> hmm
<CostaRicanQuaker> the only alternate cd i have is an old 5.10 ubuntu cd
<CostaRicanQuaker> nuxil: it is an old pc
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's around 2000ish
<CostaRicanQuaker> toshiba satelite 1805-S204
<bazhang> how much ram
<CostaRicanQuaker> no idea...no way to check now...as i used the use whole diskl option when installing
<nuxil> CostaRicanQuaker,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<nuxil> where is the python-xchat module ?
<nuxil> !info python-xchat
<ubottu> Package python-xchat does not exist in hardy
<nuxil> err
<nuxil> hmm why  has python-xchat module been excluded in hardy?
<bazhang> !find python-xchat
<ubottu> Package/file python-xchat does not exist in hardy
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do i do?
<bazhang> try the alternate cd
<nuxil> CostaRicanQuaker, or one of the options on that site i gave you.,
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<nuxil> !locate python-xchat
<ubottu> nuxil: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> the only alternate i have is an old 5.10
<nuxil> lol
<bazhang> a new one
<CostaRicanQuaker> and my drive at home has never ever got a good cd when i check for errors
<CostaRicanQuaker> when i burn an iso
<|dorkface|> Hi all.  When I use the volume keys on my laptop to change the volume, it changes it with kmix in increments of 10% each push.  I would like to decrease that increment to 1-5% per push.  Anyone know how I might go about doing that?
<histo> Don't push the button so hard.
<|dorkface|> :p
<nuxil> hack into the app which controll is or write a .xbindkeysrc file
<juan_> alguien me puede decir como bajo meenseger para linux
<CostaRicanQuaker> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CostaRicanQuaker> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<CostaRicanQuaker> juan_: ^
<nuxil> has anyone a pack with the python-xchat module ?
<juan_> gracias soy muy novato en esto
<unclean> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<unclean> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<histo> nuxil: What are you trying to do?
<nuxil> histo, im writing a small plugin for xchat,, but i need the python xchat module
<nuxil> it doesnt seem to be included in hardy
<histo> nuxil: well if its part of xchat its there.  If its an add on it may not be.
<nuxil> histo, xchat seems to be compiled with python support.. i must be doing something wrong
<histo> Well then I don't understand what you are looking for.
<histo> there is #xchat on this server as well.
<nuxil> i'll figure it out..
<nuxil> histo, hehe.. nevermind,, i got it working,, i had a typo in my script implort xchat --> import xchat :p
 * nuxil feels stupid
<cybertaur1> hello everyone
<nuxil> hi cybertaur1
<cybertaur1> I've got a question about kde... if I have some windows overlapping, and I click on the one in the background, it gets focus, but doesn't come to the front unless I click on the titlebar
<cybertaur1> is that standard? is there any way to change it so that clicking anywhere brings it to the front?
<nuxil> right click on titlebar.. behaviour.
<nuxil> focus
<nuxil> select click to focus
<cybertaur1> right-click on any window's titlebar? would using emerald affect the right-click options?
<nuxil> are you on compiz ?
<cybertaur1> yeah
<nuxil> aha
<nuxil> open compiz configure settings
<nuxil> general
<cybertaur1> a-ha
<cybertaur1> got it
<cybertaur1> thank you very much
<nuxil> np
<cybertaur1> I didn't think to look there, but it makes sense
<nuxil> :)
<cybertaur1> actually, as long as I'm here, might as well ask another question, if you don't mind
<nuxil> shoot
<cybertaur1> I just installed kde4.1, coming from ubuntu (gnome)
<cybertaur1> and it's great
<cybertaur1> but
<nuxil> 0,o
<cybertaur1> I'm using pidgin
<nuxil> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<cybertaur1> ﻿and when a message window doesn't have focus, and I get a new message, the task manager doesn't change appearance at all
<cybertaur1> the text for that window doesn't get bold, there's no visual effect
<cybertaur1> which is something of an annoyance
<nuxil> this question someone else answers, i dont use thouse apps.
<cybertaur1> well, I'm not sure if it's just pidgin or in general
<cybertaur1> is there a way to specify what happens when a window "flashes", so to speak?
<cybertaur1> when it's trying to notify you
<nuxil> dunno
<cybertaur1> ok
<cybertaur1> well, thanks for the focus help
<Jokoto> why does compiz prevent alt-dragging windows past the top of the screen? I don't actually use it, but it was on by default when I installed ubuntu (now kubuntu) on my Eee and I'm just wondering
<nuxil> your welcome.
<cybertaur1> oh, and one more question (sorry about all the questions): I was reading http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/desktop.php , and they have all these shortcuts to different things, like CTRL+F12 to get to the Dashboard, and ALT+F2 for KRunner
<cybertaur1> but they're not doing anything
<cybertaur1> do I have to start them somewhere?
<cybertaur1> maybe enable them or something?
<nuxil> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<cybertaur1> so I should move to that room instead?
<nuxil> yup
<cybertaur1> ok
<cybertaur1> thanks
<nuxil> np
<mark_> hello
<naknomik> I just installed KDE 4.1 and it's just awesome!
<cybertaur1> naknomik: agreed
<naknomik> One thing still puzzles me. There is a Zoom In button when you click on the bubble in top. What does it do?
<flaccid> naknomik: wrong channel, see topic
<naknomik> flaccid: Is KDE 4.1 is not part of Kubuntu?
<flaccid> it is but it has its own support channel as this one is kde3 until intrepid
<naknomik> aah OK. will go there. Sorry for disrupting your peace.
<flaccid> wasn't a disruption, all good :)
<nuxil> flaccid, are you up for a question?
<nuxil> why is not [Locale] listed in ~/.kde4/share/config/kdeglobals ?? but in ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals it is. im trying to out what file kde4 saves it in since im writing a script that suppose to support both kde3 and kde4
<flaccid> hmm kde4 help not in this chan
<flaccid> but i don't know the answer anyway
<flaccid> nuxil: #kde might be better at answering
<rodolfo> #Ubuntu-ar
<nuxil> i know.. been in #kubuntu-kd4 and #kde
<nuxil> no ones seems to know
<flaccid> #kde-devel nuxil maybe or hassle Jucato when hes alive
<flaccid> or post to a kde dev mailing list
<nuxil> flaccid, i think i found it ;)
<nuxil> cd ~/.kde4 ; find -type f -print0 | xargs -r0 grep -F 'Locale'
<nuber> Hello, I have a question about editing disc volumes, what tool would you recommend to change and replace the serial of a drive to something else?
<edju>  I installed nvidia-glx-new and linux-restricted modules.  But nvidia doesn't show up in hardware drivers.  Any hints, pointers?
<DeeperStill> Hello, I just finished downloading kubuntu onto my windows Vista laptop. When in my Vista OS I am able to connect to the internet, but on the kubuntu os, I am not. I have ips numbers, subnet numbers and gateway numbers but they do not seem to work when placed in kubuntu. has anyone has simular issues who can help me?
<rickey> i was updateing ,and there was a misstake inthe updateing packages and caused adept manger to crash
<rickey>  and so now i can open it
<rickey> now i cant open it
<rickey>  sorry
<rickey> would someone be nice enoth to give me the command to reset or fix it
<Dragnslcr> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<oscar___> español
<Dragnslcr> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lunch> 'top' shows i have cached swap. but not swap currently being used.  wonder if i use up it to another 512 ram.  currently have 700 mb ram.
<billessig> Hello. Can anyone provide me with a Kubuntu 8.04 sources.list?
<billessig> Having dependency problems.
<phil_> i was hoping somebody could help me with kaffeine.  i put in a DVD and the warning about copying dvds came up like it should.  after that was done playing the dvd quit.  it didn't go on to the menu.  any ideas?
<rww> billessig: sure, give me a sec
<billessig> Phil, try launching it from a command prompt and see what the terminal says.
<billessig> Thans rww
<crystal> hello
<billessig> hello
<crystal> I have a question... i just installed KDE 4.1 on kubuntu, up from 3.5... am I the only one who has no idea how the hell to use it? I checked for documentation and it's not even for version 4
<billessig> It's a bit of a change
<billessig> Kind of hard to get used to.
<crystal> ya no kidding, i dont mind change, if it actually told you how to use it
<billessig> Are you experiencing usability problems or actual bugs?
<crystal> not that I can tell, I just don't know how to accomplish most basic tasks i took for granted in 3.5, and there's no kind of beginners intro guide from what ive sen
<crystal> it just seemd kind of shortsighted to release it without any indication as to how its supposed to work
<crystal> seems
<rww_> billessig: my internet died :(. Did you get one, or shall I go pastebin it?
<rww_> billessig: eh, either way. http://paste.ubuntu.com/33222/ . It has main and universe; if you want restricted and multiverse, just add restricted multiverse to the end of each line
<phil_> billessig:  thanks for the help with kaffeine.  i got an error saying that it couldn't dycrypt the dvd.  i'm in the process of fixing that.  why didn't it give me that error when i boot from the icon as opposed to the console?
<billessig> phil: no problem
<billessig> rww: thanks, got those
<rodolfo> #Ubuntu-es
 * crystal sighs
<juan_> alguien sabe que programa deb instalar para todaas las funciones graficas de ubuntu
<phil_> so after trying the sudo command in the following paste, i'm still getting the error.  any more ideas?  http://pastebin.com/d387f7dbe
<mr---t-> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juan_> thank
<mr---t-> np
<crystal> can anyone help me with this?
<crystal> eh, hell with it, i'm going back to 3.5.9
<lunch> how to tell if you are allocating too much memory for video? i am using share memory. 768 mb ram
<roldyx> hello
<roldyx> I cant compile a kernel
<roldyx> here the error
<roldyx> root@tubarao:/usr/src/linux-2.6.26# make menuconfig
<roldyx>   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
<roldyx> scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘usage’:
<roldyx> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:131: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘fprintf’
<roldyx> why????????
<roldyx> help me please
<rww> were there any other error messages beside that one? if so, please copy them to pastebin
<rww> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<roldyx> rww: only 3 lines!
<rww> the one you copied here was just a warning. i'm a little rusty on my compiler-fu, but i don't think warnings are fatal =/
<roldyx> well...
<roldyx> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:131: error: ‘stderr’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<roldyx> next line
<roldyx> I compile a lot of kernel...
<roldyx> but always with debian
<rww> try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<roldyx> rww i have these package
<rww> it looks like you're missing some headers you'll need to compile the kernel, and that package should provide them
<rww> hmm
<roldyx> ii  build-essential
<rww> roldyx: okay, let me see what else i can dig up
<roldyx> ii      libc6
<roldyx> ii       lib6-dev
<roldyx> sorry libc6-dev
<rww> not sure if this'll help, but do you have libncurses5-dev installed?
<roldyx> libncurses5-dev
<rww> guess so :)
<roldyx> yes of course
<roldyx> the problem i think that is libc6-dev...
<brandon__> Hey all!
<roldyx> rww: when i made apt-get xxxx
<brandon__> I am a NOOB and was wondering if I install xgl will i still need xorg?
<roldyx> i get ..
<crimsun> brandon__: in effect, yes.
<roldyx> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<roldyx> /sbin/ldconfig.real: File /usr/lib/libc.so is empty, not checked.
<brandon__> I have Kubuntu 8.04 and for some reason my cpu is staying at 100% usage. Any idea why?
<rww> roldyx: hmm, i'm not sure. you may want to ask in #ubuntu; there are many more people there, and one of them might know
<brandon__> Thanks, I'll do that.
<rww> brandon__: open up a terminal and run top. it'll sort programs in descending order of CPU usage
<roldyx> rww: thanks anyway
<roldyx> ;)
<roldyx> rww: sorry for my english..
<brandon__> i have done that and really not found anything too bad: no zombies. etc ...
<rww> roldyx: no problem, you type better than my family does, so I have no complaints ;)
<rww> brandon__: are there one or two processes taking up all of your CPU%, though?
<brandon__> xgl takes an average of about 4% spikes up to 27% on occasion nothing else even close???
<rww> Hmm. You probably aren't hitting 100%, then. What's the first percentage on the 3rd line of top's output? "CPU(s): X.X%us"?
<brandon__> I am really stumped. This is a pretty fresh install. I added compiz:1.0.7.6 and the avant-window-navigator and kbfx. other than that nothing fancy..
<brandon__> OOOO! python is spiking up in the 80's now..
<brandon__> ya, it's python that's eating me up.
<black_13> can kubuntu be updated to mythbuntu
<rww> hmm. try killing python then -- sudo killall python
<brandon__> Thanks, everything seems to be fine now. How can I prevent that from happenning in the future. I had already reniced it to 19??
<rww> brandon__: to be honest, I'm not sure. you'd have to dig a little deeper and find out what python's doing it, and why it's running
<brandon__> ok. since yo seem to be pretty knowledeable. Do you have time for another quick one?
<rww> brandon__: sure :)
<brandon__> I have kubuntu 8.04. I have upgraded to compiz 1.7.6 I can't get the desktop number to change from 1 but I can change the horizontal size to 4 and get a cube. I really want to use the wallpaper plugin, but I would have to get this solved first.
<brandon__> I can get it to work fine on ubuntu 8.04 and on linux mint 5.0 (elyssa)
<rww> brandon__: I don't have 3D acceleration on my computer, so i know next to nothing about compiz :(. you could try asking the folks in #compiz-fusion though
<rww> !compiz | brandon__
<ubottu> brandon__: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<brandon__> Kde seems to be giving me trouble though
<brandon__> I tried compiz-fusion but they refer me to launchpad and they just say it is not supported. Just thought I'd ask....
<rww> ah
<brandon__> thanks for the help with python
<_2> hmmm how many possable executable commands does tab tab offer ?
<_2> i'm showing too many.
<_2> Display all 18273 possibilities? (y or n)
<Schijnn> I've been having strange audio problems, can anyone help?  I can only get Dragon Player and Juk to output audio.  I know what audio device I have, but I can't any GTK apps or mixers to see it.
<_2> ok i'll bite, what audio divice do you have ?
<_2> !sound | well then Schijnn
<Schijnn> SB Live, it shows up in the KDE device manager as emu10k1.  Modprobe shows it as snd-emu10k1
<ubottu> well then Schijnn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_2> Schijnn ok.   and you are pointing arts at alsa ?
<_2> or not arts ?     .* at alsa ?
<Schijnn> Hmm, it's running twice.  Once as me, and once as root.
<Schijnn> Arts is running, but not alsa
<nuxil> can konversation use xchat plugins ?
<_2> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nuxil> Agent_bob is undercover as _2 :p
<_2> >.>
<_2> <.<
<nuxil> hehe
<mr---t-> thats base two to you
<_2> :)
<Schijnn> Okay, I went to the sound troubleshooting page, tried all the tests, and alsamixer is still loading the wrong device.
<_2> ok.   do what i always do.   /join #alsa     and let the pro's help you.
<paolo_> can kde and kde4 live together ?
<_2> paolo_ yep
<paolo_> _2: how about the config files? does kde4 use only .kde5?
<paolo_> _2: sorry ... .kde4
<_2> paolo_ yep
<paolo_> _2: nice.. thakns
<paolo_> thanks
<_2> paolo_ yep
<nuxil> what language do the speak in chile ? espaniol ?
<_2> si
<nuxil> :)
<_2> officially i think it's es  but they speak a lot of en and some native "inkan" as well as the occational pt
<nuxil> ic
<nuxil> _2, do you know if konversation can handle xchat plugins ?
<_2> no idea.
<nuxil> _2, are you on konverstion =
<nuxil> ?
<_2> no
<_2> bx
<_2> konversation  that's that gui thingy isn't it ?
<nuxil> yeah
<nuxil> its kde's irc client i think
 * _2 never understood "pointy clicky thingys" to do plain text communication....
<nuxil> i use xchat cos i find it simple to read the text, i tired other gui client and thouse suck .. imo..
<nuxil> _2, are you into python?
<_2> no
<_2> nor perl
<nuxil> ok,
<_2> and i do not C
<nuxil> hehe.. only bash :p
<_2> nah man.   tcsh sh dash bash ....
<_2> :)
<bradford> Good evening all (at least on CDT)
<nuxil> im working onn this pluging idea genii came up with,,
<nuxil> _2, http://pastebin.com/mebf74ec
<_2> bradford
<nuxil> far from done yet
<bradford> I've just been cruising the unanswered posts on ubuntu forums and thought I'd come by and see how you guys are doing
<_2> nuxil that's python ?
<nuxil> yeah
<_2> yeah thought i recognized it's lack of fi
<nuxil> yep,, i was verry confues about that when i started learning python
<_2> bradford i'm well, and you?
<bradford> can't complain _2
<_2> nuxil yeah it's in the indention
<_2> ooops  sorry,  i don't know python.
<_2> my bad.
<bradford> I dont mean to bud in, but python is a great language
<bradford> I have done a little
 * nuxil agrees
<bradford> before trying python I was using Visual Basic 6.0
<bradford> not quite as streamlined if you ask me
<bradford> I also like the fact that I can take a python script and carry it from linux to windows and back with no problems
<nuxil> omg, vb 6
<bradford> LOL, I know I dont mean to swear like that
<nuxil> pyqt3 is easy to use for making gui with python ,, but i cant get my head around pyqt4,,
<nuxil> but with time i will
<bradford> I've only used tk
<bradford> You know what I've noticed in the last two days about Ubuntu users vs. Kubuntu users?
<bradford> Kubuntu users are a lot more melow.
<bradford> I logged on to the ubuntu IRC channel and the text was flying by so fast I could hardly read it
<bradford> but here everybody just takes it easy
<nuxil> :)
<bradford> dont get me wrong I'm not bashing I just think its funny
<nuxil> no need to stress when you are in kde
<nuxil> :p
<Daskreech> anyone knows if the Hardy kernel ships with DRBD modules?
<bradford> indeed nuxil
<Daskreech> !drbd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drbd
<Daskreech> !heartbeat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heartbeat
<nuxil> !info drbd
<ubottu> Package drbd does not exist in hardy
<bradford> me either
<nuxil> Dragnslcr, what kind of modules are that?
<nuxil> im running a custom kernel so i cant check
<nuxil> @ Daskreech,
<Daskreech> nuxil: drbd I've installed drbd and it won't start
<Daskreech> with /etc/init.d/drbd start it says Modules not found
<nuxil> what does dmesg tell you
<Daskreech>  but Hardy should ship with them
<nuxil> ahh. ok
<nuxil> Daskreech, what does google tell you
<Daskreech> nuxil: Eh? as to the error? or the availabilty fo DRBD??
<nuxil> both
<Daskreech> To the error there are almost no pages for the availabilty it says You do not need to compile kernel modules in 8.04 anymore as it ships by default
<nuxil> Daskreech, do you know the exact name for the module ? try look in /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<Daskreech> ok thanks
<_2> if bash_completion ;then modprobe *tab
<_2> well i'm back.  i'll try to catch up now.
<Daskreech> hi _2
<_2> Daskreech shalom
<_2> was just reading what was done while i was out.
<_2> Daskreech your kernel module in question is probably going to be in the restricted extras
<rabiddachshund> Is it possible to have compiz work with dual monitors?
<mr---t-> _2:  shabat shalom
<_2> rabiddachshund i think so.  but not sure whether it will just span of double the output.
<_2> Aleichem mr---t-
<Daskreech> _2: under what package name?
<_2> Daskreech errr what if i don't know.    linux-restricted-.*
<rabiddachshund> I've got an ati x600 pos that I had running in big desktop mode. Every time I tried to run compiz it would freak out. One screen would take up a monitor and a half and the other screen would go static/black.
<rabiddachshund> Disable big desktop mode and compiz runs fine, but I like my dual monitors.
<Daskreech> Annoying :(
<_2> rabiddachshund understandable.   you can get more precise information on that in the compiz channel though
<_2> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<rabiddachshund> good point. :D
<Daskreech> Seems that my  hosting provider has an Ubuntu machine powered by FC kernels
<_2> Daskreech SE ?
 * _2 doesn't blame a guy for not prefering ubuntu kernel specs.
<_2> OOMK=smart  is imo dumb
<_2> good name benoit   in english that would break down into   "be no it"    too many it's nowa'days
<Daskreech> _2 benoit or ! _2 benoit
<_2> :)
<Daskreech> s/or/||/
<_2> -o
<_2> find . * -o ! *          [ * -o ! * ]            * || !*         syntax is as syntax does
<Daskreech> _2: You forgot the ors in between all of those :)
<_2> no  they were intened to not be joined.
<_2> thus the long space
<Daskreech> _2: No I meant as in they are options of each other so it can written ____ or ____ or ____
<_2> multimedia Q.   fastest, easiest, most popular way to encode .vob files into some free format  ogg maybe ?
<Daskreech> Vobs are DVDs?
<_2> Daskreech i understood that but the "find" statement does't transpose with the other two.
<Daskreech> Si
<_2> Daskreech it's from dvd yes.
<_2> i think it's fmpeg  or some such
<_2> so...  howto transcode/encode/mencode/vorbis'ize these files ?
 * _2 taps the mic.  <THUMP THUMP THUMP!  SQEEEEAL>  "is this thing on?"   
<Daskreech> dvd::rip ?
<_2> hmmm   i have that.   but i'm hoping there is a better way to just reformat these files.
<_2> besides i think it requires some exterenal encoder to do that
<_2> i'm not trying to get anything off a dvd.  i have the .vob's locally.
<Daskreech> ah
<Daskreech> Umm check theora.org ?
<_2> ok.
<rabiddachshund> What's the best dock for kde? Isn't Awn for gnome?
<nuxil> kooldock is one option
 * _2 thinks that it should make no differance at all if the .vob files were on * or not.
<rabiddachshund> interesting. thanks
<nuxil> np
<_2> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_2> pfft
<ForgeAus> grrr my video card fan is playing up :(
<_2> ForgeAus if you let the smoke out of those little things on the card they will go on strike and refuse to work until more smoke can be put back into them...
<_2> all electronics ren on smoke.
<_2> run
<ForgeAus> anyway, how to complete dist-upgrade when its a catch 22, the bad kernel has a localdef bug, but I don't have the other kernel to install it with
<ForgeAus> gutsy -> hardy still stuck in the middle of a dist-upgrade, wasn't a problem for feisty->gutsy...
<_2> what error ?
<ForgeAus> no error just hangs at installing the locale package
<_2> ForgeAus when you do    dpkg --configure -a      what error does it report ?
<ForgeAus> _2 no errors
<_2> as root  ^
<_2> ok.  and    apt-get install -f     ?
<ForgeAus> as I said it just hangs on the locales package
<ForgeAus> apt-get install -f, I'll try it, but I don't think thats going to work either, brb...
<_2> ForgeAus so dpkg hangs  ?
<ForgeAus> (currently in root shell - recovery mode)
<_2> ForgeAus stick around.
<nuxil> ForgeAus, are you sure it hangs and not trying to fetch all the locales ?
<_2> you can open other consoles from root
<ForgeAus> apt-get install -f tells me to do a dpkg --configure -a
<ForgeAus> I can do a dpkg --configure -a but that will try to install the locales package again an dhang the machine
<nuxil> lol.. the bad cyclus
<ForgeAus> _2 uh not sure how
<_2> ForgeAus  openvt -sf
<ForgeAus> (I'm in text mode not in konsole or X)
<_2> ForgeAus and alt+left
<ForgeAus> that seemed to work
<_2> to switch back
<ForgeAus> yes
<_2> actually    alt+left  == decrese tty    alt+right == increse tty     anyway.       dpkg --configure -a --force-all
<ForgeAus> whats the force all switch do?
<ForgeAus> It hink I need to fix locales/localdef before I try dpkg ing again
<_2> make it continue even with errors.   hopefully it gets you past the hangup
<ForgeAus> or manually somehow put in another kernel that doesn't have this local-def issue
<ForgeAus> _2 if I do that command its just going to hang on locales isn't it?... think about it
 * _2 thinks about it.
<ForgeAus> it needs to not install locales somehow
<ForgeAus> or install a diff version of it that worx
<Nyle> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<_2> ok.   apt-get remove local*
<ForgeAus> I don't think there is a solution at this point :(
<ForgeAus> might just have to d/l hardy :(
<Nyle> !amd64 java
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd64 java
<Nyle> !amd64 flash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd64 flash
<Nyle> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ForgeAus> nope still tells me to do a dpkg --configure -a
<ForgeAus> nice try tho :)
<Nyle> hey guys
<Nyle> what is better?
<ubuntu> hi. i'm testing kUbuntu right now. but how do I configure the graphics? Screen resolution is CRAP. I am running the Live CD under VMWorkstation - so I haven't installed kUbuntu yet
<Nyle> 32bit firefox/java etc. or nspluginwrapper?
<nuxil> does it tell you to remove stuff ForgeAus
<nuxil> apt-get autoremove
<ForgeAus> nuxil no
<ForgeAus> just to run a dkpg --configure -a
<_2> ForgeAus rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/locale* ;dpkg --configure -a
<ForgeAus> its nto that I can't do that it just isn't going to help if I do... first thing dpkg --configure -a does is try to install locales
<ForgeAus> thx _2 I'll try that
<nuxil> ForgeAus, you could spend hoers in dep hell..  i think you better of just dl hardy
<_2> nuxil nah we fix it.
<ubuntu> hi. i'm testing kUbuntu right now. but can someone tell me how to configure the graphics? Screen resolution is CRAP. I am running the Live CD under VMWorkstation - so I haven't installed kUbuntu yet
<nuxil> it always woth a try :)
<meta> good m0rning
<nuxil> ubuntu, install it first then we tell you :p
<nuxil> g. morning to you too meta
<daniel_1982> hehe right :)
<_2> i think that the restricted drivers are locked out of the live cd.   so  in short  if it's an ati card or some nvidia cards   you can't
<ForgeAus> nice :) seems to be working
<nuxil> ForgeAus, you got lucky :)
<daniel_1982> (changed nick ubuntu -> daniel_1982)    i won't install if the resolution is this crappy
<daniel_1982> ok
<_2> nuxil i beg to differ.   he got help.
<ForgeAus> if it installs another kernel I can then put in locales with the new one after :)
<_2> ForgeAus yep.
<ForgeAus> or if that doesn't work redo that and try installing an older kernel and then install the locales package
<_2> ForgeAus if you need locales support yes.
<ForgeAus> I know it works with one of the kernels (15 instead of 17 or something , I'd have to research it to know for sure)
<_2> i just use  LC_ALL=C
<ForgeAus> _2 hehe it might be unnecessary I don't know...
<ForgeAus> well the installer kept complaining when I used a kill for localdef, and defaulted back to LC_ALL=C anyway
<ForgeAus> but I didn't like the warnings I didn't trust it
<ForgeAus> and I only had 77% of hardy installed
 * _2 nods
<ForgeAus> (when I rebooted didn't even go into X)
<_2> mine never does....
<ForgeAus> the install should upgrade the kernel somewhere in that
<ForgeAus> so it should fix the issue unless the new kernel retains the bug
<ForgeAus> (if so I'm going to have to change my sources.list to get an older fiesty kernel to install locales
<_2> heh yeah   or introduces new and worse wones.
<ForgeAus> yeah mine doesn't either it just adds a new one instead of replacing the old one....
<ForgeAus> I wish I hadn't have thought the older one was safe to remove before hehe
<ForgeAus> I wouldn't have been stuck with the problem
<_2> "remove old kernel only after fully testing new one"   -- linux beginners rules # 21
<ForgeAus> whats fully testing include?
<nuxil> check that your hw works correctly
<ForgeAus> nux it did work correctly
<_2> not sure.    but at the very least it would include that it boots and everything installed runs...
<ForgeAus> its a bug in the dist-upgrade
<ForgeAus> _2 when I was in Gutsy everything was fine
<ForgeAus> it was just the dist upgrade between gutsy and hardy that messed up
<ForgeAus> the kernel was ok as far as I knew...
<_2> oh you want rule 26
<ForgeAus> it worked for every other purpose :)
<ForgeAus> and rule 26 is?
<_2> "but always keep a spair kernel arund on a boot disk" -- linux beginners rules 26
<ForgeAus> hehe good rule :)
<ForgeAus> actually I did have my feisty CD I wonder if that would have sufficed! lol
<ForgeAus> uh oh
<ForgeAus> I spoke too soon
<ForgeAus> locales must be a dependancy of another package
<ForgeAus> its trying to install it again :(
<_2> i told you to remove it with apt.
<_2> while you could.   ;/
<ForgeAus> I remvoed the dpkg/info stuff
<_2> but not the package which would have taken all it's dependant packages with it.
<ForgeAus> no you don't get it its another package is dependant on locales
<_2> yes i did get it.
<ForgeAus> rather than a package locales is dependant on
<ForgeAus> in that cas eyour confusing me
<ForgeAus> how is removing locales going to help if its required by another package to be installed?
<ForgeAus> (of all things somewhere along the line of kubuntu-desktop)
<_2> ForgeAus listen.    if you do rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/something    then you need to run  dpkg --configure -a ; apt-get remove something     so that it will clean out everything that depends on it.   then you can upgrade and reinstall *buntu-desktop
<ForgeAus> _2 I'm listening but I still don't understand
<_2> removing the package with apt does what ?
<ForgeAus> isn't the dpkg --configure -a just going to need locales again anyway?
<ForgeAus> the package isn't broken it simply just hangs on installing with that kernel
<_2> dpkg   does not download anything.
<ForgeAus> oh.. ok...
<_2> so. <ForgeAus> isn't the dpkg --configure -a just going to need locales again anyway? <<< no.
<ForgeAus> I'll try it but isn't kubuntu-desktop going to complain that its missing?
<_2> yes kubuntu-desktop will go missing
<_2> along with most everything else.
<_2> but you should still have enough to upgrade.   and thus enough to reinstall kubuntu-desktop after the upgrade
<ForgeAus> had to reset....
<ForgeAus> couldnt switch back with the alt+left/right thingy
<_2> yeah kernel bugs are hard to do anything with.
<nuxil> _2 do you know why the call it bugs?
<_2> ForgeAus anyway to see what dpkg is doing when it hangs ?      are you talking on the same system ?
<ForgeAus> ahh I think I can fix it
<_2> nuxil first computer bug maybe ?
<ForgeAus> menu.lst put the old kernel back in again :) all I gotta do is go into recovery mode of that one and get locales
<nuxil> in the old days,. when computes was mainly radiotubes. they had problems at night with bughs flying in and chortcircte the radiotubes
<nuxil> therefor they had to debug
<nuxil> :)
<ForgeAus> ahh I thought it was about coding...
<_2> see wikipidia "first computer bug"
<ForgeAus> I call coding bugging :), so you need to debug to get it to work :)
<ForgeAus> - it fits with needing to decode the code :)...
<_2> microsoft released a new bug    they call it vista
<LoneShadow> has anyone installed liquid weather ?
<_2> liquid weather   that would be rain  ?
<_2> LoneShadow not i
<Nyle> hey
<Nyle> I installed firefox 32bit 3.0 version and it works good, all the plugins work too
<_2> nuxil and better to call them bugs than to call them sharks  i guess...
<Nyle> great tutotial
<Nyle> ubuntu has nice documentation
<_2> Nyle you running a k8 ?
<Nyle> however, in the firefox I just installed, its not anti aliased, the fonts I mean.  All the fonts in other gnome apps are fine, just not in this
<nuxil> _2 hehe
<Nyle> in regular firefox 3.0 from ubuntu, the fonts are antialiased, but not in the firefox i installed manually for 32bit
<Nyle> I am using core 2 duo, amd64 port
<ForgeAus> yes!!! fixing it, its working
 * _2 wonders what the differance is in k8 and amd64 ...    ;/
<ForgeAus> locales worked straight away with the old kernel I must not have deleted it or it reinstalled it or something
<ForgeAus> anyway old kernel back = proper dist-upgrade :)
<Nyle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229010
<ForgeAus> nless something else got screwed along the way
<Nyle> I have a problem with Firefox32 font rendering... It renders non-antialiased ugly fonts, while Firefox64 renders them very good
<Daisuke_Ido> _2: K8 is amd64 (athlon64/sempron)
<_2> Daisuke_Ido i was being a problem child.   please don't spanke me for it!
<_2> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, amd had to confuse things by having ath64 in three different sockets
<_2> Daisuke_Ido if you have the time you could see about nyle though.   i cna't help him.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm actually on my way to bed
<Daisuke_Ido> plus i have no experience with running 32-bit apps on a 64 bit system
<_2> k
<_2> thanks.   rest well
<ForgeAus> oh well I got back into my kubuntu desktop only one problem
<ForgeAus> no network
<ForgeAus> so I started a konsole and told it to dkpg --configure -a
<ForgeAus> sofar hanging on network manager :(
<ForgeAus> fixed :)
<ForgeAus> cyall from konversation :)
<spike_> isn't hardy meant to be kde4?
<mase_slapt> spike_: there are kde 4.0 and kde4.1 packages for hardy
<mase_slapt> but afaik the default version is 3.5.9
<nuxil> spike_,  look at the topic
<spike_> ahh ok thts where I'm at 3.5.9
<spike_> so I'm ok
<nuxil> yeah
<spike_> grrr I hate that, kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 but nobody there talking :(
<spike_> is there a way to turn off the big infotips (they look like a panel of their own with a "magic" effect when you mouse over anything on kicker) ?
<mase_slapt> spike_: yes there is in kde3
<mase_slapt> not sure about kde4
<mase_slapt> i'm on kde4.1 atm
<spike_> well it looks like the easy way is to install kubuntu-kde4-dekstop
<spike_> I take it it gives you a second session option when you log in?
<nuxil> yes'
<spike_> awesome :)
<lunch2> how to start two sessions at the same time? gnome and kde
<nuxil> lunch2, not sure about that but if you press CTRL ALT F1 and type startx -- :1 you get a 2nd X server running,, guess its possible to get gnome working on it,
<jussi01> hrm, since when did firefox use qt?
<jussi01> jussi@jussi:~$ firefox
<jussi01> Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<lunch2> nuxil, that's what i been thinking, but i think need an app or service running
<jussi01> !info xephyr
<ubottu> Package xephyr does not exist in hardy
<nuxil> lunch2, you need to make a startupscipt .
<jussi01> !info xserver-xephyr
<ubottu> xserver-xephyr (source: xorg-server): nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.2 (hardy), package size 1875 kB, installed size 4184 kB
<nuxil> normaly startx starts up wither gnome or kde.. depends on which DE you have as default
<_2> ~/.dmrc
 * _2 goes back to single word answers, sujestions, information posts...
<nuxil> just addmit your just lazy :p
<_2> compiled  !=  lazy
<nuxil> lunch2, why do you want to run both kde and gnome
<nuxil> compiled lazy :Ã¥
<spike_> uh with gutsy upgraded to hardy should my ati binary driver still work? or do I need to do it the "hardy" way now?
<spike_> (the install method is different)
<spike_> (glxgears works tho hehe)
<lunch2> nuxil, i am just swithing over to xfce, too use to gnome
<lunch2> how to take screen shot in xfce forexample?
<lunch2> how to display Date on desktop bar? which i just found out how.
<lunch2> any many other things, i haven't come across
<_2> lunch2 as per your first Q    gnome-session --display=':1'      or conversly  startkde --display=':1'  from gnome
<lunch2> ok thanks _2
<nexpo> hi
<nuxil> hi
<_2> ummm the equal sign may be bogus  try with/without
<_2> lunch2 as per the date Q  kickers clock applet can display    time and/or date
<lunch2> _2, i am runing 'orange clock'
<_2> that assumes kde3   if kde4 you are in the wrong channel anyway
<lunch2> _2, kickers clock is not default on ubuntu
<lunch2> what's the clock that ubuntu use?
<_2> you are talking about gnome  not "ubuntu"    ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu are all ubuntu but with different DE's  (desktop environments)   for help with gnome ask in #ubuntu
<_2> sorry first was a Q         ^
<_2> are you talking
<spike_> gnomes clock is built into one of the panels at the top or bottom I can't remember wich, but its efinitely not kicker :)
<_2> spike_ it's still just an applet.
<_2> wedget applet *oid
<spike_> kubuntu uses kde which uses kicker (I think in kde4 it has been renamed possibly kickstart or something)
<lunch2> it's not biggy. i got 'orange clock' running. works fine
<_2> lunch2 kde3 uses kicker.   kicker runs several applets amongst which is "/usr/bin/kclock.kss"  clock  in the list of applets that a right click add applets would show you.
<_2> you can right click the clock applet and configure it to display only the date.
<lunch2> _2, ok thx
<_2> as per gnome   basicly the same thing.     the default setup you would have to unlock pannels first then configure/add/remove ...
<_2> ok back to work...
<nuxil> arr firefox eats up my memory
<nuxil> let ff run for a couple of hours and it has consumed 500 MB of ram
<ghettowhiteboy> I've got a fresh install of Kubuntu 8.04.1 but even though i have a NVidia RIVA TNT2 card that's capable of 32-bit and over 1600x1200@60Hz(the max my monitor will handle), linux installed the right drivers, but it's running at no more than 800x600@60Hz.  Can anyone help me? I've googled it and tried everything i could think of.  also I have a compaq qvision 2000 that does no more than 800x600 24-bit or 1280x1024 15-bit(which
<ghettowhiteboy> doesn't display at all and for some reason is being seen as a Matrox Millennium II)
<almog> hi there
<almog> can someone help me install kde 4.1 packages on ubuntu 8.04?
<almog> no one wants to help?
<almog> tnx
<mase_slapt> almog: there are kde4 packages
<mase_slapt> almog: on the kde4.1 release page it lists mirrors for kde packages
<mase_slapt> also should be on the kubuntu web page
<mase_slapt> the instructions are there
<almog> yea but for some reason i cant install kde-window-manager and because of that it doesnt let me install kde..
<mase_slapt> well, do you have the reason?
<mase_slapt> can you copy/ paste it here ?
<almog> it sais that the package is broken
<CostaRicanQuaker> how can i install kde 4 on my hardy?
<almog> mase-skapt: sec ill copy and past the error
<almog> Fetched 270MB in 12min32s (359kB/s)
<almog> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<almog> Preconfiguring packages ...
<almog> (Reading database ... 273903 files and directories currently installed.)
<almog> Preparing to replace kde-icons-oxygen 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu2 (using .../kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1_all.deb) ...
<almog> Unpacking replacement kde-icons-oxygen ...
<almog> Unpacking kde-window-manager (from .../kde-window-manager_4%3a4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2_i386.deb) ...
<almog> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<almog>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/kcontrol/kwindecoration/index.docbook', which is also in package kdebase-runtime-data
<almog> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<almog> Preparing to replace ksysguardd-kde4 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu2 (using .../ksysguardd-kde4_4%3a4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2_i386.deb) ...
<almog> Unpacking replacement ksysguardd-kde4 ...
<almog> Preparing to replace python2.5-dev 2.5.2-2ubuntu4 (using .../python2.5-dev_2.5.2-2ubuntu4.1_i386.deb) ...
<almog> Unpacking replacement python2.5-dev ...
<almog> Preparing to replace python2.5 2.5.2-2ubuntu4 (using .../python2.5_2.5.2-2ubuntu4.1_i386.deb) ...
<almog> Unpacking replacement python2.5 ...
<almog> Preparing to replace python2.5-minimal 2.5.2-2ubuntu4 (using .../python2.5-minimal_2.5.2-2ubuntu4.1_i386.deb) ...
<almog> Unpacking replacement python2.5-minimal ...
<almog> Errors were encountered while processing:
<almog>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2_i386.deb
<nuxil> almog
<nuxil> almog
<nuxil> almog
<almog> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nuxil> almog
<nuxil> almog
<nuxil> almog
<JohnFlux> almog: dude, wtf
<almog> what?
<almog> sory..
<JohnFlux> almog: stop spamming
<nuxil> stop that
<CostaRicanQuaker> lmao
<almog> i pasted the error massage..
<JohnFlux> almog: well don't
<JohnFlux> :P
<_2> yeee haaaw
<CostaRicanQuaker> how can i install kde 4 on mycomputer i think my hardy came with 3.5
<JohnFlux> almog: the best way is to use a paste bin :-)
<nuxil> use pastebin.com
<milla> salve, buongiorno a tutti
<nuxil> well he know how to get peoples attantion
<nuxil> :p
<_2> !kde4 | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<almog> well see that..: http://pastebin.com/m43e680ff
<_2> almog sudo rm  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager* ;sudo apt-get install -f
<almog> tnx ill try it asap...(now..)
<CostaRicanQuaker> what was the command to open my sources list?
<_2> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<almog> it didnt work
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker in hardy it's in the package manager.
<CostaRicanQuaker> kdesu? /etc/sources.list
<almog> got pritty much the same error
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker you can still do it manually yes.    kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list    but you can use adept's menu also.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<_2> almog pretty much ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i go to adept and then type kde on search
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker you go to adept edit your sources through adept   apply    fetch updates    install kde4
<almog> 1st my english is not very good cuz it's not my native languege and 2nd ill paste it to pastebin and show you the error now
<almog> http://pastebin.com/d473ab522
<_2> almog ok, looking...
<CostaRicanQuaker> _2: adept says i won't be able to modify anything when i open it, how do i change that for root? and how do i edit my sources from it
<almog> CostaRicanQuaker: type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<almog> now someone knows how to fix my problem?
<_2> almog ok see line 25 of your paste.  i had you delete that package from your local cache, (and you did) and then on the retry it fetches it from the repository, (which it did) and the package still can't be unpacked correctly.   thus the answer is that that particular package on the archive you retireved it from "is broken."   either try a different mirror  or wait for them to patch it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> almog: done, now what do i do? the sources list file is open...now what?
<_2> !bug | almog
<ubottu> almog: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<almog> wait
<almog> so where can i find a diffrent mirror?
<almog> i use now this mirror: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i pasted that
<_2> almog depends on what mirror you are using now.    try the nl.  or us.   maybe ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> now what? there's an upgrade or update distro command right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just pasted deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<_2> almog and CostaRicanQuaker i think you should both take that particular line of Q. & A. to  #kubuntu-kde4   if the official repo has a broken package, chances are someone in there can help you + needs to know about it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am just installing it now
<korare> hi !!!!!!!!!
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says some packages are
<CostaRicanQuaker> cannot be authenticated
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes?
<korare> can i install beryl in my kubuntu
<_2> i have nothing to do with packaging/development.   and any time a .deb can't be unpacked there is a broblem.
<_2> !beryl
<CostaRicanQuaker> _2: i take that as a yes
<korare> can anybody tell where i could get some themes for kubuntu
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<korare> thanks
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker if you mean answer yes to the package managers Q about the non-autnenticated package.  do that at your own risk.
<korare> what about themes
<_2> !themes | korare
<ubottu> korare: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<CostaRicanQuaker> _2: what do you mean at my own risk? i just did it...what's the danger?
<korare> k let me try
<almog> nobody answers at #kubuntu-kde can someone tell me where to find a different mirror where i could download kubuntu kde 4.1?
<_2> the dangers are a full range from  1. gpg key is out of date and nothing wrong with the package.  ... 99. someone has cracked the server the repo is on. and you are installing a full fledged root kit on your sustem.      more likely it's on the lower end of the scale.  but how do i know for sure.
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker   ^
<CostaRicanQuaker> wait
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am installing this thing and i see
<CostaRicanQuaker> the cr archive
<CostaRicanQuaker> so it's getting it from the usual repo...that is costa rica server
<CostaRicanQuaker> right'
<_2> almog be patient in there.   that's the development branch   they may all be busy that are on line
<CostaRicanQuaker> let me go to pastebin fro a moment
<manuel__> morgen =)
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker you asked a question.  i tried to answer it.  that's all i can do.
<_2> guten tog manuel__
<CostaRicanQuaker> 2_: here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/33311/
<_2> CostaRicanQuaker yeah and ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> safe?
<almog> yes its safe..
<CostaRicanQuaker> great!
<_2> they should have a gpg key for all that.   i don't know why it didn't fetch...     and again.   i can not say if it's safe or not.   it's "install at your own risk"  i have no way to know or even guess propperly.
<_2> by the way. almog can't say if it's safe either     at least not with any authority.
<almog> thats right..
<francisjjp> one question: Does anyone knows if "fontforge" software export "raw bits" bytes of different fonts from one ttf?
<_2> !worksforme | almog
<ubottu> almog: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<francisjjp> it is for one microcontroller program with lcd
<_2> francisjjp good luck getting an answer for any high tech Q in any *buntu channel.    timming is everything on that.   and this is the "off hour"
<almog> i know that if it works for me it isnt meen it's stable... but he asked if it's safe, not if it's stable and i think (i dont know for sure) that it's safe
<_2> francisjjp  about half a taracycle from now   would be a good time.
<francisjjp> i dont understand
<_2> 12 hours
<cime> is the newest version of Kubuntu with KDE4 usable, or is it like the old one broken (icons not working.....) ?
<amerigo> ! counter
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Counter is where Ubuntu (based) systems can go to get their machine counted. Get counted at http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net
<mezzo> servus
<_2> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<_2> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> stupid kernel upgrade borking my nvidia drivers :(
<ActionParsnip> grrrr
<ActionParsnip> is there anything more annoying?
<graham> Hi all. I'm trying out Kubuntu Intrepid. Kmix does not appear in the systray, and it appears I can't change the volume. Any pointers on what I should start looking at to see if I can fix it?
<_2> yes.
<ActionParsnip> graham: kmix &
<ActionParsnip> graham: and put a symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart
<_2> ActionParsnip my nvidia card is not supported
<graham> thanks ActionParshnip. will try that.
<ActionParsnip> graham: you might also wanna put one in ~/.kde4/share/Autostart
<ActionParsnip> _2: oh man, thats harsh. grab a new one for pence :D
<ActionParsnip> _2: what you got?
<_2> riva128
<ActionParsnip> thats a sweet card :D
<ActionParsnip> I used to have tnt2 ultra 32mb
<ActionParsnip> POWER!!
<_2> doesn't really need a 3d dirrect rendering    but it would be nice if it was supported
<_2> i also have a box with a broken ati card in it.   but it's headless so that is moot
<ActionParsnip> _2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/virtual/xf86-video-driver-riva128
<_2> and by "broken" i mean peaces missing.
<ActionParsnip> wow that really broken
<_2> yeah
<ActionParsnip> is that package any good to you?
<ActionParsnip> just found it
<_2> looking.
<ActionParsnip> well im gonna reboot, bbrs
<_2> na it just points at xserver-xorg-driver-nv   heh.
<_2> that link is more of a "rub your nose in it" than anything else.    it's like "we know your card is not supported, but if you want to act like it is you can install this 'dummy' package and brag about it..."   har har har
<hrl> bonjour
<_2> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<_2> and howdy .
<andre_> Hi
<andre_> Did anyone manage to use the internet-install option for plasmoids yet?
<andre_> If so: what magic incantation would I need to use?
<mark_> never have, sorry
<mark_> im tyring ti figure out how set plasmoids only in the dashboard - coming up empty :/
<andre_> Pitty... It looks like there are some interesting plasmoids available through the internet install option, but I don't see how to actually get them :S
<mark_> there are a few more in plasma-extragear though ( i think that's the right name)
<andre_> I know, but when you try to install them, adept insists on *un*installing another package with plasmoids...
<mark_> what are you onj 4.1?
<andre_> Yes, I am on 4.1
<andre_> I followed the guide on the Kubuntu frontpage
<mark_> that's really odd. packaging bug maybe? :/
<andre_> Maybe...
<mark_> i just tried the internet install too btw
<mark_> didnt seem to do much for me either
<andre_> If I want to isntall extragear-plasma, I have to uninstall kdeplasma-addons and vise versa
<mark_> hmmm. is this a first kde4 install?
<Dekans> don't think so
<andre_> @mark_: what do you mean? It is the first time I have installed KDE 4, yes
<Dekans> andre_: try, you will see if the installer ask you to remove it
<mark_> ahh, well i have had problems with apt picking up older kde4 packages before
<andre_> Dekans: Yes, Adept puts the kdeplasma-addons as "uninstall" if I select to install extragear-plasma
<mark_> so i thought id ask
<andre_> k.
<Dekans> andre_: you have your answear :)
<Dekans> answer*
<andre_> Dekans: No, I don't. I had already noticed that Adept wanted to do that, but the question I had is how to get those extra plasmoids in the first place. Why are these packages mutually exclusive?
<mark_> they could be mutually exclusive due on going changes... kubuntu paackages have been dodgy for me in the past
<mark_> kde4 ones at any rate
<mark_> *due to
<andre_> Yeah, maybe I should be more patient and wait untill things settle down a little...
<andre_> Or compile from source, of course :S
<mark_> let me look and see what packages i have installed andre
<andre_> mark_:ok. Sure. Thanks for your help so far :-)
<mark_> ahh okay it looks like extragear is probably the outdated package
<andre_> k. So the kdeplasma-addons should be the replacement of the extragear package, you think?
<mark_> if you have kdeplasma-addons then you probably have all the packaged plasmoids. that's the only package i have installed
<squirrel333AU> New dude here using Ubuntu for a few days now, all OK except today I upgraded formware on my router and can not get access to certain website, all OK in Windows, any ideas?
<mark_> yeah, most likely id say. which do you have installed
<andre_> I currently have the kdeplasma-addons package installed, not the extragear-plasma package.
<andre_> I am reporting a bug for the not-functioning Get Hot New Stuff at the moment, by the way
<mark_> then i say leave it as it is :) I've broken my kde4 install before by trying to install other packages
<mark_> ah excellent. yeah, it doesnt work here either. it marks as installed, but doesnt show up in the add plasmoid menu
<Guest42087> Bonjour :<))
<andre_> I'll send the link to the bug, so you can confirm it ;-)
<mark_> cheers thanks, man
<andre_> Thanks to you too.
<andre_> mark_: the bug number is  Bug 254184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254184 in kde4libs "Plasma Get Hot New Stuff does not install selected plasmoids" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254184
<andre_> Cool feature, the ubottu automatically adding a link for the bug!
<mark_> superb ubottu :)
<lunch> how to disable sound server/services from starting?
<mark_> oh.. bot haha
<mark_> then ty andre lol
<andre_> ?
<mark_> for filing the bug
<Dekans> lunch: you can configure services in kcontrol
<andre_> ty -> "thank you" I guess?
<mark_> oh yes, sorry
<andre_> OK. Next stop: figuring out how to get my old KDE3 settings to my shiny new KDE 4 applications...
<andre_> I'll try http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE3TO4?content=85 to start with...
<Dekans> try mv .kde .kde4 in your home
<Farmer> hey
<Dekans> andre_: cp instead of mv
<Dekans> I'm pretty sure it doesn't work :p
<andre_> That sounds... encouraging...
<tackat> CMake Error at /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindAutomoc4.cmake:53 (message):
<tackat>   Did not find automoc4 (part of kdesupport).
<tackat> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<tackat>   /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake:263 (find_package)
<tackat>   /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:69 (FIND_PACKAGE)
<tackat>   CMakeLists.txt:178 (find_package)
<Farmer> I just got myself a brand new computer and I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers, I've tried the "official guide" enabling them in "hardware drivers manager" the problem there is that there are no options in that manager
<Farmer> running a 9600gt card
<_dennister> gm channel....having great difficulties configuring this system (for a blind user) so that x doesn't load at boot...would anyone be able to help me with these runlevels and stuff?  wading thru all the documentation hasn't helped...still stumped
<tackat> So why do I get this crap after doing "apt-get upgrade"?
<lunch> Dekans, disable sound in kcontrol, will work for all X desktop? want to disable sound right after console start, before X system
<vczcdfad> hi there, i need some help with mounting a usb thumb drive.. i tried mount /dev/sdb /media/thumbdrive -t usbfs  all i can see is 001 002 003 004 directories
<vczcdfad> why
<vczcdfad> if i use vfat or others, it doesn't work
<vczcdfad> i suspect my thumbdrive is faulty..but it still can be detected as /dev/sdb, what's the cmd to try to fix the drive?
<vczcdfad> fsck?
<lunch> Dekans, it feels like my system now runs slightly faster after disabling sound
<CostaRicanQuaker> kde 4 rules
<flaccid> nuxil: how did you go?
<nuxil> hi firephoto i figured it out ;)
<nuxil> flaccid,
<nuxil> sory about that :p
<nuxil> if you where thinking of the locals problem i had
<flaccid> yeah you said you figured it out or something
<lunch> how to set nm-applet to default to a wireless ssid?
<nuxil> flaccid, but all my work was for nothing. i was thinking of writing plugins that autojoins you to the channel of you contry,, but i gave up becuase konversation doesnt support plugins.. i have a 1/2 finished python plugin for xchat thou.
<flaccid> konversation does support scripting however
<nuxil> flaccid, genii game the idea after 10 people where joining this channel and speaking espaniol or other strange language we could not understand
<nuxil> *game gave
<nuxil> oh, maybe all hope isnt lost after all
<flaccid> whats the logic to work out which country?
<_dennister> can someone recommend a good, fairly in-depth grub tutorial? I need to learn some of the more advanced options like Zen, automagic, etc
<nuxil> lemme paste the plugin.. and you can take a look.. but its far from finished tho..
<flaccid> ok
<nuxil> http://pastebin.com/m7da5909c
<nuxil> its simple
<lokpest> why do kubuntu use OOo and not Koffice?
<nuxil> flaccid, try it if your on xchat
<nuxil> just put it in ~/.xchat2
<flaccid> hmm not sure if i can be bothered. i guess to implement it properly with konversation, you would really need to add functionality to konv server list
<nuxil> yeah. i know, i was speaking to konversation devs.. they have planns on adding plugin support for it,, but they dont know when and dont know which language they will suppport
<cojack> hello
<cojack> I have problem with my kde
<cojack> I don't have CC -> A & T -> Splash screen
<cojack> Splash screen...
<cojack> they some one can help me?
<cojack> any body here?
<cojack> and at last the kdmtheme doesn't work!
<nuxil> sorry, i dont use that, wait and someone might answer you
<gianluca> someone know how to run Jiwire on ubuntu skype for find hotspot ?
<gianluca> or if somone can conseil me a good hotspot finder for ubuntu?
<nuxil> !Jiwire
<nuxil> !info Jiwire
<seria-mau> hi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jiwire
<ubottu> Package jiwire does not exist in hardy
<seria-mau> is this channel for feedback onto kde 4.1 packages?
<seria-mau> oh
<seria-mau> no
<seria-mau> sorry
<nuxil> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<The-Compiler> Can I simulate an app to run under Gnome? Because I'm under KDE and Teeworlds strangely only runs under Gnome
<tomi> ubottu are the packages version specific? If I`d like to find something is it possible i wont find it for hardy but it exist for earlier version? ()a beginner
<ubottu> tomi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomi> hoppp... Ayone else... can somebody help me?
<flaccid> can anyone recommend teamspeak or mumble <-- which one is better?
<nuxil> i never tried mumble. but i have had good experiance with teamspeaker. both server and client
<nuxil> never been any issues
<flaccid> ok i might try teamspeak server first
<flaccid> hmm mumble looks more open ah well
<nuxil> is mumble open source ?
<flaccid> yep
<flaccid> ventrilo under wine just doesn't cut it..
<nuxil> they say ventrilo is the best.. to bad it isnt under linux. but i dont blame them.. its been mostly used for games.. which linux has few off
<flaccid> nuxil: there is linux server and the client is in dev atm, but the free version is limited so you need pro. its merely limited free beer. a lot of people play WoW under linux if they can..
<nuxil> wow. not my type of game :p
 * nuxil likes arma
<nuxil> flaccid, yea.. but most of ther donation i guess comes from windows users
<sebastian_> how can i make my extern harddrive automount at boot, its usb.
<nuxil> so im supprised they hava a linux version at all
<nuxil> sebastian_, yes
<nuxil> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nuxil> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<flaccid> i don't play wow either. i play wolf et if anything. ventrilo doesn't take donations it sells ventrilo pro..
<nuxil> oh.. one more reson not to get it
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> the server and client are well designed and easy to set up however
<sebastian_> how do i found out what the name of my harddrive is when its not mounted?
<flaccid> sebastian_: name?
<flaccid> i suggest using disks & filesystems in system settings, sebastian_
<nuxil> sebastian_, i dont understand why you want to do this.. start up kde. plug in the disk.. and it should appare on the desk.. thats what my disk does
<sebastian_> ya but i have to replug it every time
<nuxil> ?
<sebastian_> when  i start it dont detekt it so i have to plug out the power and then plug it so it can detect it
<flaccid> sebastian_: should be able to click on it storage media and it will mount if it isn't already. otherwise you can enable it in disks & filesystems permanently or edit fstab yourself
<flaccid> thats weird. sebastian_ you can check sudo fdisk -l to see if its detected before the re-plug..
<sebastian_> where is disks &filesystems?
<flaccid> [22:55] <flaccid> i suggest using disks & filesystems in system settings, sebastian_
<sebastian_> theres no such thing in my system settings
<flaccid> sebastian_: which kubuntu version?
<sebastian_> d.1
<sebastian_> 4.1
<sebastian_> hardy 8.04
<flaccid> sebastian_: kde 4.1. wrong channel for kde4 support, see topic. nevertheless it is in 8.04 kde3 or kde4
<flaccid> (try the advanced tab)
<miffed> I need to run a few commands as super user in a script, do scripts run as super user level anyways or would i need to invoke it in the script/
<sebastian_> its kubuntu and this is kubuntu
<nuxil> sebastian_, read the topic
<flaccid> sebastian_: read the topic.
<flaccid> miffed: run under root or use su -c in the script (has to be interactive)
<nuxil> that can be anoying. he prolly just want to sudo ./script
<miffed> flaccid: by interactive you mean I cannot run it under cron, it needs me to confirm something?
<sebastian_> sorry didnt see that
<flaccid> indeed thats why scripts are meant to be run under users that have the right perms for the actions in the scripts
<flaccid> miffed: su -c will ask for root pass, you cannot provide the pass as a param in plain text..
<miffed> k
<flaccid> so it won't work in cron. it will run but sit at the passwd prompt..
<nuxil> unless he makes a expect script
<flaccid> excpect script?
<nuxil> yea..
<flaccid> whats that
<nuxil> you can make it send passwords for a cli or whatever..
<miffed> so if I use cron.daily then it possible without interaction and will run with correct privileges?
<miffed> drop the script in that folder?
<nuxil> flaccid,  expect -> A program that can automate interactive applications
<flaccid> coolio
<flaccid> miffed: run it under system cron and you won't need to elevate at all. this can be cron.daily yes
<nuxil> flaccid, just got some news.. konvi will get python plugin support
<flaccid> nuxil: thats awesome
<nuxil> thats what i also think
<nuxil> <Sho_> FWIW, we have Python fans in the team so yes Konvi will get Python plugin support
<nuxil> :)
<flaccid> ah good ol Sho... cool
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Is anyone here using something other than NetworkManager for their wireless connection that could point me in the direction of how to set it up?
<nuxil> wep or wap
<contrast83> nuxil: Neither - I just use MAC address filtering for my network.
<nuxil> omg.. contrast83 thats just plain stupid..
<nuxil> do you know how easy it is to spoof a mac ?
<contrast83> nuxil: Yeah, but how would they know the mac to spoof?
<contrast83> Oh, umm... Brute force, eh?
<nuxil> contrast83,  kismet
<nuxil> airodump
<nuxil> tcpdump
<nuxil> the list is long
<contrast83> I see... Well, thanks for the info.
<nuxil> then i can just ifconfig ethx hw ether youmac
<contrast83> You wouldn't know which of WEP or WPA works better on a Realtek, would you? :-)
<nuxil> wap is more secure
<contrast83> Right, but don't a lot of cards' drivers not support that under Linux?
<nuxil> you are prolly talking about cars that use ndiswrapper
<nuxil> *cards
<nuxil> contrast83, anyway. iwconfig ethX essid yournetname < connect from concole
<reidar> for firestarter, would i need to do anything more then just run it and im protected?
<contrast83> Doesn't /etc/network/interfaces need to be set up for with wireless-tools instead of networkmanager for that to work though?
<nuxil> contrast83,i dont understand what you mean.. but  if you do ifdown Wlan then kill dhclient . now put up your wlan with ifconfig. next use iwconfig .. then finaly use dhclient
<nuxil> thats the concole way
<contrast83> Got cha... Well, I'm actually setting this up for a console-phobic friend. You know if KWifiManager can handle all that?
<tavi> anione from romania here?
<bazhang> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<nuxil> contrast83, it should
<tavi> ok
<tavi> care esti din romania poti intra pe privat
<nuxil> du te drako :p
<tavi> mda
<tavi> foarte primitor
<nuxil> only romanian word i can.. dont know if its spelled right..
<contrast83> nuxil: Cool... So to keep network-manager from running at start up, just uninstall it, then run those commands you said, right?
<tavi> that's a swear....
<tavi> never called again
<nuxil> oh.. tavi sorry
<tavi> :)
<tavi> i do not know where from you learned
<nuxil> something i picked up on the way
<tavi> hah
<tavi> ask before copy something
<nuxil> contrast83, why isnt knetworkmanager good enough?
<nuxil> tavi, :)
<tavi> well tell me whi ksirc don't work on my ubuntu
<tavi> ?
<contrast83> nuxil: It always loses the connection, and the only way to get it back is un/reloading the module for the wireless card, then restarting dbus.
<nuxil> oh., that sound bad
<nuxil> tavi, no one can help you. unless you tell us some errors it produces
<tavi> nothing
<tavi> i click on it
<tavi> and don't start
<contrast83> tavi: run "ksirc" from Konsole
<nuxil> contrast83, you can try that,, you can always reinstall network manager if all fails
<tavi> mean terminal
<tavi> ?
<contrast83> Right... Well thanks. I'm off to give it a shot.
<nuxil> yes
<contrast83> tavi: right
<tavi> run command not found
<tavi> what's the command ?
<contrast83> ksirc
<tavi> no
<tavi> what the comand to rin it
<tavi> run
<tavi> cause run don't work
<tavi> say bad comand
<nuxil> right click on the icon and look at the command
<nuxil> in edit
<tavi> say what?
<nuxil> never mind
<tavi> i do not have him on desktop
<tavi> it's in applications internet ksirc
<nuxil> but in the menus.. but surly someone has it installed and can tell you
 * nuxil only uses xchat
<nuxil> xchat > ( konversation & ksirc) :p
<tavi> that doesn't work too
<tavi> his windows apear on the bar down
<tavi> and disapear
<nuxil> locate ksirc,
<nuxil> might need to sudo updatedb  first
<tavi> locate mean find his file ? in /home ?
<ubunturos> konversation works better for me than Ksirc, (though both of them are pretty similar to each other)
<nuxil> tavi, locate search a database for matches.
<contrast83> nuxil: All of the if... commands just said the device wasn't configured. I went to the Network Settings module in KControl, which said the devices were disabled...
<ubunturos> does, apt-cache search from a local list (and update the list when one issues an apt-get update?)
<contrast83> nuxil: ...and when I tried to enable them, it said it couldn't parse the XML information from the networking backend (or something to that effect). Wouldn't that be because /etc/network/interfaces is still set up for network-manager (i.e., it's empty except for the lines for the loopback device)?
<tavi> well i searched
<nuxil> contrast83, i'll pm you
<tavi> and finded 55 files
<tavi> search in terminal
<tavi> ?
<tavi> not using search function
<tavi> ?
<tavi> and this is kubuntu?
<tavi> i have a gnome ubuntu
<nuxil> tavi, if i have ksirc i would try to help you more.. but i dont use it
<tavi> ok
<tavi> no offense
<tavi> on unbuntu-ro noone answer...
<ubunturos> tavi: ah, post your queries to #ubuntu
<nuxil> tavi, if your on ubuntu.. you should use xchat3
<nuxil> -1'
<tavi> what's that
<tavi> i have xchat
<tavi> not xhat3
<tavi> but don't work
<tavi> like i said
<ubunturos> tavi: heard of irssi ?
<tavi> never heard
<ubunturos> !irssi | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<tavi> i'm a ...well i don't know linux
<ubunturos> tavi: that's okay! You'll learn a lot while you discover and work with GNU, Linux and more :)
<kirk> Hey everyone...
<ubunturos> !hi | kirk,
<ubottu> kirk,: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kirk> Anyone around know much about getting xp to boot from the grub menu?
<kirk> NO? what about any recovery tools for linux? i have a 500gb external hd with data i'd hate to lose but it seems corrupt
<ubunturos> kirk: what grub error do you see, when you try to boot Windows from grub?
<makdaknife> kirk: what do you want to know about booting xp from grub?
<makdaknife> kirk: what format is the external hd?
<kirk> ext3
<kirk> can't seem to get it boot from the grub. fails to load NTLDR
<makdaknife> kirk: for data recovery (I've never used it, but a friend swears by it) use photorec.. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<kirk> i have 2 hard drives, one kubuntu, one xp, one external that became corrupt and unreadable
<makdaknife> it was originally designed to recover photos but works for all files
<kirk> 3*
<makdaknife> apparently it works a treat
<kirk> ill give it a shot
<kirk> i have about 100 full iso dvds backed up on there
<makdaknife> I used to use R-TT's R-Studio to do file recovery... its pretty good, but only runs on windows and is commercial software
<makdaknife> a friend told me about photorec recently and said that it rocked
<kirk> i figured if i can get booted into windows i can find some kinda data recovery tools
<kirk> even when i load the boot menu from the initial startup screen and boot from my hard drive with xp it still loads the grub menu
<makdaknife> kirk: I'm not sure if I can help you with the windows xp grub problem, I quit dual booting about 6 years back... if I need to use windows nowadays I do it using Virtualbox
<kirk> k.  thanks. im gonna try out photorec
<makdaknife> kirk: i believe that the problem with windows xp and grub is that you need to use chainloading... have a look at this thread and see if you can make any sense: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/grub-chain-loading-problem-582915/
<petgrill> hi i need to connect 2 pcs to the internet and i have one modem and no switch or hub
<petgrill> but
<petgrill> i have 2 ethernet plugs ont he one
<petgrill> on asus p5b deluxe
<petgrill> can anyone help me?
<ubunturos> petgrill: ADSL?
<petgrill> yes
<unknown_> xx
<ubunturos> petgrill: you, don't have a USB port on that modem / router (ADSL2+ ?)
<petgrill> no
<petgrill> only ethernet
<petgrill> exit
<petgrill> i have one modem with ethernet and usb but it doesn't load many pages
<ubunturos> petgrill: surprising. You would, afaik, need some port, to physically connect the two pcs
<petgrill> my motherboard has 2 ports
<petgrill> 1 to the modem
<petgrill> and one to the other pc
<ubunturos> petgrill: 2 ethernet ports?
<petgrill> yes
<petgrill> asus p5b
<petgrill> deluxe3
<petgrill> deluxe*
<ubunturos> petgrill: You could possibly run a 'proxy' server on one machine, and configure the other's browser to access internet
<petgrill> hmmm
<petgrill> how can i do that?
<petgrill> i am noob
<ubunturos> petgrill: so, if you are running Kubuntu on the host (internet) machine
<ubunturos> petgrill: install, squid
<ubunturos> !squid | petgrill
<ubottu> petgrill: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<petgrill> the second pc runs on windows
<petgrill> xp
<ubunturos> petgrill: shouldn't be a problem
<petgrill> ok ill try that :)
<petgrill> thnk you
<ubunturos> petgrill: irrespective of the OS. You need to configure your browser to access internet through a port and the IP address of this host (internet) machine
<petgrill> i have to do the same for messenger on client machine too?
<ubunturos> petgrill: no, just on the host machine, where you have the internet directly connected through the modem
<petgrill> thnx going to try it
<aditya_> Hello All
<aditya_> Hi kreib
<wiehan> I need serious help in ubuntu; ok this is a kubuntu  channel, just help me get to an ubuntu channel, I feel like a complte IRC n00b
<wiehan> hey
<aditya_> hey wiehan
<wiehan> I need serious help in ubuntu; ok this is a kubuntu  channel, just help me get to an ubuntu channel, I feel like a complte IRC n00b
<whyhankee> wiehan: please join #ubuntu then
<wiehan> or do you folks feel helpful today?
<czarny> polska
<czarny> jest tu ktoś :P
<czarny> hello people
<czarny> fuck windows....
<cadoo> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DexterF> meh.
<DexterF> is there no DVD of 8.04.1?
<arty_> hi all
<arty_> pls help
<arty_> how tu mount ISO file in Kubuntu
<arty_> some tutorial for lama :)
<DexterF> arty_: sudo mount -o loop <iso> <mount point>
<arty_> DexterF: some exemple pls :)
<korare> hiiiiiiiii
<DexterF> arty_: what?
<arty_> example
<korare> how make calls to my friend using pidgin messenger
<DexterF> dude I just gave you the command in plain text
<arty_> DexterF: work mount if is ISO file in SMB server?
<DexterF> arty_: sure
<arty_> thx
<korare> can anybody help me!!!!!!!! how to make calls to my friend using pidgin messenger
<arty_> i try
<arty_> DexterF:
<arty_> arty@Erika2:~$ sudo mount -o loop smb://192.168.1.17/data/SOFTWARE/!OFFICE!/Microsoft Office 2007 Enterprise SK/Microsoft Office 2007 Enterprise SK.iso /home/arty/aaa/
<arty_> bash: !OFFICE!/Microsoft: event not found
<arty_> arty@Erika2:~$
<DexterF> korare: 1. patience. 2. more onfo about what you wanna do. protocol type for example.
<DexterF> arty_: ah, ok - you will have to mount the SMB share on your local machine first. after all, smb:// is a KDE thing and won't work in a terminal.
<arty_> so I must download to me pc
<korare> i am using  pidgin messenger
<korare> now i want to make calls like how i do in yahoo messenger
<DexterF> arty_: not really. make a mount point like /mnt/server or whatever you like and mount the smb share there. like mount -t smb... uh.. heh. I haven't used smb in ages... can someone help out?
<DexterF> korare: I don't know yahoo msgr. "calls" like phone calls? voice?
<arty_> and next question why dont work if i push ALT + TAB
<arty_> I us compiz and I dont know where i trn off :(
<arty_> turn
<DexterF> arty_: sudo mount -t smb -o username=<user>,password=<pwd> //192.168.1.17/data /mnt/server
<DexterF> arty_: that should mount your smb share. then loop-mount the iso from /mnt/server/whereever
<DexterF> no clue about compiz
<arty_> DexterF: i download to
<arty_> arty@Erika2:~$ sudo mount -o loop /home/arty/aaa/ /home/arty/aaa/
<arty_> /home/arty/aaa: Is a directory
<DexterF> arty_: and the password option requires the passwd in plain text, so if you need to play safe, read on man mount about credentiels
<DexterF> that command is bogus. why mount /home/arty/aaa/ to /home/arty/aaa/ ?
<arty_> DexterF: where I must mount
<arty_> some example pls
<DexterF> i need to wander off for a moment, get the server share mounted locally like I told you a few lines up. brb.
<arty_> DexterF: thx i will try
<arty_> je tu niekto slovak?
<inteliwasp> how can i make a desktop shortcut run arguments?
<VaSy> hi
<VaSy> friends
<inteliwasp> how can i make a desktop shortcut run command line arguments?
<nuxil> inteliwasp, make a script.. and make a shortcut to the scriot
 * inteliwasp mutters to himself "why did i  not think of that...
<nuxil> rememer to set +x on the file
<VaSy> hi
 * nuxil goes to eat
<Slaughter0us> exite un canal de ayuda para el kubuntu aqui en el IRc?
<laradji> hi
<laradji> do you have some problem with filters and kmail kde4 ?
<laradji> i go to the kde4 channel :)
<Slaughter0us> speak spanish?
<mortici> quick question, for some reason my num lock key doens't stay on when i boot up, or login to KDE?
<mortici> is there a way to force it thorugh
<anger> Agluém ai usa o Kurumin NG?
<anger> All right...Somebody here uses Kurumin NG?
<Maeva> when i boot Klipper gives an error everytime "home/.kde4/share/config/klipperrc" not writable
<contrast83> nuxil: you around?
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> I just followed this guide - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493958 - to get my wireless card working properly. Now I'd just like to know how to get the lappy to automatically switch to the wired connection when an ethernet cable gets plugged in. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<RocciaMax> Cia' tutti
<francesco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<RocciaMax> Uh... ok
<yacc> Just wondering, anyone got an idea what might be broken => I've got no X11 cursor, even on the kdm screen :(
<yacc> The only thing saving currently my ass is that I've got a correctly calibrated touch screen, but that's not perfect.
<contrast83> yacc: I ran into that issue a couple weeks ago. I *believe* just running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and restarting X fixed it.
<oscar__> español
<yacc> -phigh?
<yacc> contrast83, well, I did run dpkg-reconfigure without -phigh already ;(
<oscar__> españoll
<oscar__> !!
<contrast83> IIRC, that just tells it to use the default settings - it doesn't take you through the setup questions.
<contrast83> yacc: You can go ahead and try again with the options, won't hurt anything.
<nuxil> contrast83, yes im here
<contrast83> yacc: What card/driver?
<contrast83> nuxil: Hey, thanks again. I followed that guide, so far so good.
<yacc> contrast83, nv nvidia 6150 go.
<contrast83> nuxil: Did you see the question I asked after checking if you were here?
<nuxil> let me scroll up a bit
<contrast83> yacc: Ok... You should be fine then, I *think*.
<oscar__> ESPAÑOL
<contrast83> nuxil: I just followed this guide - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493958 - to get my wireless card working properly. Now I'd just like to know how to get the lappy to automatically switch to the wired connection when an ethernet cable gets plugged in. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<nuxil> contrast83, did the guide work?
<contrast83> nuxil: Yeah
<nuxil> contrast83, cool
<nuxil> well you should not need to change anything for eth0
<yacc> contrast83, nope, did not help. One interesting thing is that I have no cursor on an empty X server (running X :1) either :(
<contrast83> even though it's not in /etc/network/interfaces and KControl says it's disabled?
<nuxil> ahh.
<nuxil> contrast83, dhclient eth0
<contrast83> yacc: Hrmm... Maybe "dpkg --get-selections | grep cursor" and reconfiguring the relevant packages?
<oscar__> ubuntu-es
<oscar__> español
<oscar__> plis
<oscar__> pleas
<nuxil> contrast83, pm me
<awag> i autoupdated before going to bed last night, and now my usb keyboard and mouse won't load, and it says unrockognized usb device
<awag> they stopped working instantly when the update was fininshed
<awag> even without restarting
<awag> i thought my machine had frozen
<contrast83> awag: you're not using any special drivers for them, are you (e.g., evdev)?
<awag> contrast83: i don't think so, i just plugged them in and they started working like most usb devices do, they are both pretty generic
<contrast83> awag: and they still didn't work after rebooting?
<awag> contrast83: right, they work in bios, but as soon as ubuntu starts loading they both die
<contrast83> awag: did a new kernel get installed?
<awag> contrast83: I don't think so
<contrast83> awag: run dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<awag> contrast83: ok, one sec
<awag> contrast83: when i boot up, it has a message about my usb devices not accept addresses
<contrast83> awag: ok... what'd that command output?
<awag> contrast83: sorry had to swich keyboards, it puts out 5 lines: linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic, and it has 3 more like that with the 16 part being 17, 18 and 19, and the one that just says linux-image-generic
<awag> contrast83: there isn't an auto undo updates or anything right?
<contrast83> awag: ok... and now run "uname -r"
<awag> contrast83: 2.6.24-19-generic
<contrast83> awag: ok. try rebooting, and as soon as it gets past the BIOS, hit Escape to get to GRUB's menu, then pick 2.6.24-18-generic
<geoffuture> hello, my laptop (i386, fresh install hardy up to date, kde 3.5) freezes when shuting down, just after kde stops. anyone willing to help?
<awag> contrast83: ok, this will boot with a kernel that is slightly older?
<contrast83> right
<francesco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<contrast83> awag: i could be wrong (afa this fixing your problem), but i can't think of anything else that'd cause something as generic as a usb keyboard and mouse to stop working
<awag> contrast83: ok, this is a good sign, my usb mouse hasn't had it's power cut yet
<fritz> does anyone know ubuntu beryl repository URL's?
<contrast83> nuxil: any ideas?
<francesco__> !IT
<francesco__> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fritz> Ubuntu Beryl Repository Addresses?
<awag> contrast83: it's working now, should I just use this kernel until something newer than the one that didn't work comes out?
<contrast83> awag: yeah
<contrast83> you can change the default kernel that's selected at boot by either manually editing /boot/grub/menu.lst, or by installing startup-manager and running it from the menu
<awag> contrast83: will there be anything that requires the new kernel that i will run into problems with?
<oobe> awag, most likely not
<contrast83> awag: if you were using it before w/o issue, it should be fine
<rickey> another adept mmanager crash i need to reset it
<awag> contrast83: ok thanks a lot, saved the day :)
<contrast83> no prob :-)
<rickey> remind me of the command
<contrast83> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<contrast83> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<oobe> dpkg-reconfigire adept?
<contrast83> oobe: get that?
<corigo> libdb.so.3 out of date?
<fritz> Ubuntu Beryl Repository Addresses?
<Munchkinguy> Where do I file bugs for the KDE 4.1 packages from kubuntu-members-kde4 ?
<geoffuture> why does my laptop freeze when I shut down?
<Munchkinguy> geoffuture, what is your graphics card?
<geoffuture> munchkinguy: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Munchkinguy> See here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5068804&postcount=74
<oobe> geoffuture, its possibly a power managent issue or somthing to do with acpi
<Munchkinguy> I think it's a graphics-card-specific thing.
<oobe> you might be right
<geoffuture> Munchkinguy: yes I saw some threads about acpi.  the strange thing is that it did work before i reinstalled (just kept my /home)
<ashok__> what lines should i add in /etc/fstab to auto mount my windows ntfs parttions
<JordanG> ashok__, do you know what partition its on? (probably /dev/hda1 or /dev/sda1)
<ashok__> yeah
<oobe> i forget that stuff ashok__ i always use google
<geoffuture> Munchkinguy: thanks for the pointer, but I already use the i810 driver
<JordanG> should be something like: /dev/hda1    /windows    ntfs   defaults   0   0
<ashok__> sda 1,5,6,7,8,9
<Munchkinguy> Well then I have no idea.
<carbel> hello from New York
<ashok__> ok....thanks
<JordanG> ashok__, or replace /windows with wherever you want to mount it. Thats where I usually stick it on my machines.
<ashok__> alright.....
<Chen> Hello Room
<Chen> Any from New York
<LoneShadow> has anyone installed liquid weather ?
<_CrashMaster_> Ive been rained on, does that count?
<LoneShadow> nope :)
<francesco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fritz> anybody know the right address of Beryl Repositories?
<fritz> i searched for the repository information for Beryl on the forums for hours but they don't work
<fritz> found some.. but they don't work
<arty_> I have a problem dont go ALT + TAB      where I find pls
<fritz> arty, try "system configurations/keyboard and mouse/keyboard shortcuts"
<fritz> beryl repositories?
<fritz> ok. beryl does being supported no more. i should go for Compiz fusion.
<oobe> i compiled the kernel im using from source but the build directory has 2.8 GB of bloat everytime i type make clean i cant compile certain software does anyone know the way i can clean some of the bloat and still compile software
<mechanical> господа, у кого получается зайти на ubuntu@conference.jabber.ru через psi
<mechanical> гаджим на ура коннектит, а пси не хочет
<_CrashMaster_> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<_CrashMaster_> Well that was the wrong trigger
<oobe> !englishonly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about englishonly
<oobe> :P
<_CrashMaster_> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<oobe> penis
<anom01y> how can I find out what version of kde I have ?
<p_quarles> anom01y, in a terminal type kded -v
<anom01y> thanks
<p_quarles> or apt-cache policy kdebase
<paul__> hi, i am trying to synch my treo 650 with kontact via k pilot but it does not recognise my device at all. can anyone help?
 * Secutor is away: Gone away for now.
<senethril> plop
<observing> Hi all!!!!!!!!!!
<observing> Why just install kubuntu here in my notebook
<observing> and I have runing on it intel shipset
<observing> But i don´t known if kubuntu install the drivers for default
<observing> or
<observing> if i have to install it by myself
<observing> Any body can help me with that?
<crimsun> observing: drivers for what?
<observing> fro my vga
<observing> it´s intel
<paul__> anybody help with my treo 650?
<crimsun> observing: they're already installed.
<observing> how can i check?
<observing> what´s the command to check in terminal?
<crimsun> observing: in a Konsole, type: xdriinfo
<oscar_> epanol
<oscar_> español
<Pici> !es | oscar_
<ubottu> oscar_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<crimsun> or glxinfo|grep ^direct
<oscar_> thank you
<observing> pl4y3r@owned:~$ xdriinfo
<observing> Screen 0: i965
<observing> pl4y3r@owned:~$
<crimsun> observing: yes, that demonstrates that the DRI extension is active for your driver.
<observing> so
<observing> i try to run compiz
<observing> and didn work
<crimsun> perhaps you're unlucky and have a revision of i965 that is blacklisted.
<observing> wht do you mean?
<observing> crmsun
<observing> ?
<crimsun> observing: certain i965 chipsets are blacklisted deliberately, so they aren't able to run compiz.
<crimsun> observing: that is due to lack of support in the driver.
<observing> lol, so i will never can run it?
<crimsun> observing: not necessarily.
<crimsun> the blacklists are updated, too.
<observing> oh 0kz, and how can i know about it?
<mot_> question here
<mot_> when you first start kde, the setup wizard guides you through a bunch of stuff, including raising/lowering desktop effects
<mot_> i accidentally lowered mine but would like to raise them - how can i re-run this wizard?
<LoneShadow> how do I get compiz to load ? I clicked on compiz fusion icon, it just shows the busy mouse cursor and disappears after few seconds
<LoneShadow> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<LoneShadow> nm :D
<john_> Hi.
<john_> How can I move files from one computer to another?
<Maeva> john_: removable external hard drive
<john_> Failing that, can I do it over ethernet?
<Maeva> dunno
<anom01y> anyone know how to make true transparency for konsole in kde 3.5.9, I found a patch for 3.5.5, but couldnt use the patch
<john_> It seems like where Ubintu has finally gotten so much easier than using MS-OS the basic things like moving files over a network are ridiculously difficult for a simple person like me.
<inteliwasp> has anyone made a gui dtmf encoder, preferably the 18 format?
<inteliwasp> i mean the 0-9 # * abcdef
<romulus_> helloooooooooo
<darkmirror> selamınaleyküm
<darkmirror> türk varmı türk
 * inteliwasp still hears the echo from romulus_ 
<GiggleSquirts> hey, is it worth installing KDE 4.1?
<GiggleSquirts> any big issues I should be aware of?
<JoshOvki> what is the command for monitoring port outputs?
<JoshOvki> over a  network
<appletree> hi2all
<gargsale> Hi Folks, got a new install of 8.04 and trying to get the audio working.  Amarok *seems* to be playing but no audio out, is there some way to test the actual hardware the system thinks it have.
<gargsale> ?
<Timmy> gargsale: I have had a few problems like that before, just check KMix to see if the sliders are up, that is usualy my problem
<GiggleSquirts> hey, is it worth installing KDE 4.1?
<gargsale> Timmy, All sliders are up :-(.
<Timmy> Oh dear.
<gargsale> Getting noise when I type though :-)
<Timmy> Ah, odd.
<Timmy> Maybe something is wrong with Amaroks xine, have you tried other playesr?
<gargsale> Yeah, old box that worked when it was put away...
<Timmy> And you have the codecs etc?
<gargsale> Timmy, No not yet, lemme try that, thanks!
<rebol> hi to all
<gokorn> how to update kde from 3 to 4?
<rebol> have you read this? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<gokorn> ok wtf? what is the su password? when i installed it didnt asked me about root pass?
<gokorn> sudo works... but how to go to su -?
<rebol> do you mean you want to become root and stay "there"?
<rebol> sudo su
<rebol> !
<gokorn> ok :P why is there no more root passworD?
<rebol> it's not a matter of the password. The root user is disabled by default on Ubuntu, but you can re-enable it, if you will
<gokorn> is this becose of security ishues that root password is disabled?
<mozzy> as a migrant from suse it seems in kubuntu that there is no su but sudo seems to work
<krijali> I can't seem to get prevu-init to run on a fresh 8.04 install on PPC architecture, when I try to run it, it begins and then says: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/prevu/builds/10290/. mount -t proc proc /proc (then says pbuilder: debootstrap failed)... any ideas out there?
<mozzy> then the password you entered on install
<krijali> Regarding Su - from my understanding, the reasoning has something to do with comitting to make system wide changes every time you do it (so sudo works as far as I've used it)  Still bothers me though for some reason.  But if you want to make an entire session 'su like' you could run 'sudo -s' and your terminal session will be as though you were root
<rebol> sorry guys, gotta log-off. I'll be back soon
<kde4> Hi, I have problem in Kopete KDE4 - I can not connect to Gmail account. There is some problem wich QCA TLS plugin, but I have installed it. I have Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4. How to fix it?
<slow-motion> hi
<mozzy> I put kubuntu on my lappy today and any "down and dirty" stuff i wanted to do ie clearing out old files in home from previous instalations could be done with dolphin running as root
<arpharazon> hello
<arpharazon> you know how if you want to install an rpm, you have to convert it with alien? I want the convert option to be in the right click menu so I don't have to bother with the cli every time
<arpharazon> how can I do that?
<gargsale> amarok is giving me "error loading media" even though it gets the playlist off the CD ?!?  HELP?!?
<HatTrick514_> Hi everyone, new Kubuntu user here very experienced Windows user, as much as I would have no problems using the CLI, I want to do everything in the GUI but I can't figure somethings out, is anyone able to help me and answer some questions from a Windows/DOS user? I do know some basic Linux CLI commands
<des_> not a lot of conversations going on here
<HatTrick514_> so it seems
<HatTrick514_> can you answer some questions for me?
<des_> i was kind of hoping to figure out how to use irc but i am a bit overwhelmed
<des_> i can try
<anom01y> is it worth upgrading to kde 4 yet ??
<appletree> i too
<des_> not particularly especially if you do not have to
<HatTrick514_> well IRC I couldnt log in from the KDE IRC client, so I just used ChatZilla on my Windows desktop over VNC
<HatTrick514_> well how do I disable the single click on icons? I want to double click like on Windows it's not a damn web link
<HatTrick514_> ?
<appletree> @ anom01y .at the moment  kde4 its mor experimental.yuse the stabel 3.5 ur so.thats why 8.04 is not lts
<mozzy> kde4 - i have it on a 2nd partition - personally 4.1 is good to play with but not yet for main uses
<HatTrick514_> anyone?
<clau30> hi. can I find somewhere the vanilla kernel as a ubuntu package? :)
<appletree> @ HatTrick514 oh sorry mom i look for it
<HatTrick514> appletree: ?
<appletree> @ HatTrick514 sys.configuration ->keyboard and mmmm
<appletree> keybord and mouse-> mouse-> symbol(like windows)
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm having a problem with Hardy Heron.  I'm trying to upgrade a system from Edgy to Hardy.  The upgrade went fine, but on reboot it seems to not be able to handle my SATA drives.  I've tried a Live CD as well to do diagnostics, but it seems to fail there, too, for anything but a memory test.
<clau30> is there any kernel as a ubuntu package that is not too much changed from the vanilla one? (the ubuntu kernel has a driver changed and it's buggy)
<Crell> I just get a busybox shell and nothing else.
<Crell> Are there any issues with Hardy and SATA?
<anom01y> anyone know how to make konsole have true transparency ??
<HatTrick514> appletree: any way to do this using the gui? I don't mind using the CLI or editing files manually, but there HAS got to be a way to do this the same way as in windows point and click with check boxes
<arpharazon> HatTrick514: go to system settings, mouse, there's a radio button for it
<appletree> klick on the kde-button .then klick system-setting.
<the7thmagus> hey, I was wondering if anyone else is getting weird Plasma graphical glitches when OpenOffice 2.4 is open?
<appletree> klick the keyb. and mouse
<HatTrick514> ok there we go, thanks, I missed that when I first went through it
<appletree> and there it is
<HatTrick514> now how do I disable the thinkpad touchpad and keep the touchpoint active?
<krijali> Anyone know prevu well?
<Crell> I am beginning to think there's just a bug in the kernel with SATA drives...
<appletree> @ Crell ,you cant start with al livecd???
<Crell> appletree: Nope.  I keep bombing out to a busybox screen.
<appletree> huuu.memo for myself "never change a running sys."
<Crell> I was expecting trouble with the mail server, not the kernel :-(
<appletree> distupgrade is a myst. thing.
<Crell> This isn't just dist-upgrade.
<Crell> After a dist-upgrade, the new kernel dies but the old one works.  A live CD of Hardy, same system, also dies.
<Crell> Hence my confusion.
<appletree> damm
<appletree> thats look alike wath you say.
<chrisinajar> Hi, so starting today my system kernel panics a lot.
<chrisinajar> I haven't installed anything new on it at all
<appletree> @ chrisinajar disconnekt any usb dev. and try it again.
<tgralke> Hello ! I'm new here.
<zarkani> hejsa
<tgralke> does anyone know something about the ".initramfs .static .udev"  directories in "/dev" ?
<crimsun> those are useful for pivot-root.
<crimsun> tgralke: meaning your system uses those during the minimal system for initramfs.
<l3x> join #wine
<l3x> stupid me..
<tgralke> well the checkrootkit did advise me to check out use for
<chrisinajar> appletree: no new usb devices, i had it on and was playing a game for a few hours and it randomly kernel paniced
<crimsun> tgralke: those are expected, correct, and useful.
<chrisinajar> now it panics probably 1 out of every 3 boots
<chrisinajar> and kernel panics after only an hour or so of use
<crimsun> chrisinajar: have you run memtest+ from the grub menu?
<chrisinajar> I have not, would that be a wise choice?
<crimsun> chrisinajar: absolutely.
<chipbuddy> i want a music player that will reorganize my songs. similar to how f-stop moves my pictures around. will amarok do that?
<tgralke> crimsun: so i better leave them where they are...
<crimsun> tgralke: unless you want your system to mysteriously and nondeterministically break.
<crimsun> tgralke: (they are, however, recreated on boot.)
<appletree> @ chrisinajar when you use graphig .video and so on?
<l3x> chipbuddy: i do not think that amarok can reorganize directories...
<chrisinajar> what?
<chrisinajar> it panics a lot right after the grub menu
<appletree> @ chrisinajar what kind of processor and gpu you have???
<chrisinajar> or just seemingly at random
<chrisinajar> oohh
<chrisinajar> intel q6600 quad core
<chrisinajar> and an nvidia 8800gts 512mb
<l3x> nice machine chrisinajar :)
<anom01y> how do I upgrade to kde 4.x ?
<tgralke> crimsun:well they are hidden, what chkrootkit does interpret correctly as a hidden device. All other devices are visible...
<anom01y> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<crimsun> chkrootkit is a bit too generic in that regard.  It needs to be updated/informed about Linux udev.
<anom01y> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<appletree> try to disable acpi and test the sys.i dont know when the last kernel-update was but i have some strange problems after a kernel-update.
<darcy> i'm trying to get my ipod to sync with linux - any ideas
<l3x> sync?
<appletree> @ l3x and he use linux.thats nice too
<darcy> sorry, i'm trying to put music onto my ipod
<l3x> darcy: just plug it in
<l3x> you will probably get a new window
<l3x> and simply put some music on it
<anom01y> is it worth upgrading to kde 4.x ?
<appletree> what kind of fs has the ipod???
<l3x> anom01y: not yet. wait 4.3
<darcy> i did, and it then uses dolphin to manage it, but non of the songs that are currently on it show up with song names, only coded names of the audio files.
<kdejirik>  My Konqueror sometimes crashs. Which development package shoud I install to have usefull backtrace after fall application?
<darcy> the ipod is a 4gb nano 2nd gen
<tgralke> crimsun: well crtainly chkrootkit must fit in general... so these hidden directories on my Kubuntu are special and necessary.
<l3x> darcy: sorry i never used an ipod :)
<darcy> i'm looking for a program that may work like itunes
<l3x> darcy: try googling ipod with linux sync itunes replacement
<l3x> those keywords
<chrisinajar> wtf, now firefox is crashing too...
<chrisinajar> it's like i have a linux virus :-P
<appletree> darcy: sunbird.amarok
<l3x> darcy: oi, amarok has device sync option
<l3x> darcy: just to the left, the last tab, try that
<darcy> thanks guys - that helps
<l3x> np
<tgralke> good bye !
<l3x> chrisinajar: whaaaaatttt????
<l3x> chrisinajar: what is happening??? can you explain please?
<kdejirik> Please, which package should be installed for usefull backtrace, when the konqueror fall down ..?
<cadoo> kdejirik: #kubuntu-kde4 but I don't see any dbg packages in the repos
<cadoo> kdejirik: try runnig it from konsole maybe?
<kdejirik> cadoo: I am installing kde4base-dbg package, it should be the right one ...
<HatTrick514> I just downloaded a KDM theme and extracted the archive but what file do I choose from the KDM Theme Manager?
<cadoo> kdejirik: ask in #kubuntu-kde4 they should know
<AbstortedMinds> is kde 4.1 working good with k/ubuntu
<HatTrick514> anyone?
<mathias> hola!
<mathias> hello!
<mathias> is there anybody here?
<Dolgo> hi
<mathias> hi dolfo
<mathias> *dolgo
<Dolgo> hi mathias
<gift> [Mass Message] Apologies for the short downtime all. All sites/servers/shells are back online and fully operational.
<Dolgo> KUBUNTU POWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dolgo> oopa
<bascule> easy tiger :)
<chuxxsss> hi all I have a problem with my kubuntu I can't upgrade because I have 5 broken packages one is kdelibs5
<Dolgo> glu didn't work ?
<chuxxsss> I burn another disc because it was looking for it but it doesn't  see it in the drive because of the burn dates
<Dolgo> i'm afraid i can't help you
<bascule> chuxxsss: have you tried apt-get install --fix-broken
<bascule> after apt-get update
<chuxxsss> yes not today I can paste what it say if you would like
<bascule> try apt-get reinstall <broken things>
<ubuntu> guys, help... I have one extended partition on /dev/sda3
<ubuntu> i had kubuntu 7.10 installed on /dev/sda5 on that partition
<bascule> chuxxsss: It is late, I was just sort of flickingth through the chans :)
<ubuntu> and ubuntu 8.04 on /dev/sda7
<ubuntu> or something like htat
<ubuntu> i wanted to delete the 7.10
<ubuntu> so i went into recovery command line mode
#kubuntu 2008-08-03
<ubuntu> and deleted the /dev/sda5 partition from parted
<ubuntu> when I rebooted
<ubuntu> i get GRUB error 17
<ubuntu> I think
<ubuntu> i have booted from a liveCD right now
<ubuntu> what have I broken
<ubuntu> and how do I fix it?
<chuxxsss> ok thanks anyway Bascule
<bascule> welcome
<chuxxsss> may next week as I am away on work during the week
<whoosh> hi all. trying to install opera web browser, but can't find it in either adept or synaptic package managers
<BAMAToNE> sorry, nick was taken
<tyfon> http://www.opera.com/download/linux/ <-- deb packs here..
<LoneShadow> my mouse just froze, anyway I can reset the mouse with out reloading X ?
<l3x> oi
<l3x> whoosh: you can add ubuntu parter repo and find opera there
<l3x> BAMAToNE: add ubuntu parter repo and ther you will find opera (a little older version though)
<m00gle_> Is Kubuntu stiill going now Vista is out?
<Crell> huh?
<LoneShadow> troll ?
<m00gle_> Nah .. I'm serious
<LoneShadow> serious troll ? :)
<m00gle_> don't you like questions?
<Crell> m00gle_: If anything, Visata being out is even more reason to use Kubuntu instead. :-)
<LoneShadow> its not about the question, wondering why are you asking that question
<m00gle_> I thought Vista may have killed Linux off
<Crell> LoneShadow: He's a comedian.
<m00gle_> I installed Ubuntu on my mates lappie and it made him cry
<m00gle_> :D
<miraclemaxim_> with happiness?
<m00gle_> nah ... he spent 3 days trying to install a USB modem
<m00gle_> hehe
<dsmith_> 3 days?
<m00gle_> a 2 minute job in Vista
<LoneShadow> so ?
<Crell> m00gle_: Now you are trolling.
<m00gle_> nooo
<LoneShadow> hehe
<Crell> Hardware support sucks on all platforms.  It's just a question of which hardware.
<dsmith_> Crell: I was about to say that
<m00gle_> I'm just relating my experiences
<Crell> I usually find Linux to support more hardware by shear number than Windows.
<Crell> Cheaply made stuff tends to work better in Windows because it is all software, and the software is Windows only.
<dsmith_> well, this is fact. Its faster for me to install printers for linux then it does on windsows, most spec. xerox and HP
<Crell> aka "WinModems".
<m00gle_> I expect you use Kubuntu cos It's free
<dsmith_> nah, I use what works..
<trycatch> Im sorry for this... nevertheless i need do it.. Alguém pode me falar qual é o canal do Ubuntu de ajudar br?
<m00gle_> I borrowed my Vista from College so thats free as well
<dsmith_> [Ignore] Added m00gle_!* to your ignore list.
<dsmith_> anyways....
<m00gle_> :(
<trycatch> rolf
<m00gle_> stop being mean to me
<m00gle_> chatrooms should be friendly places
<m00gle_> apart from the lesbian rooms
<miraclemaxim_> difference between illegal and free
<m00gle_> I'm trying Vista for a year
<m00gle_> If I like it I may buy it
<m00gle_> Bill Gates won't mind I'm sure
<BAMAToNE> 3x- thanks, got it working now
<BAMAToNE> have a nice night, all
<gsls> ...
<fungos> hi, how do I use kde autostart feature only on second desktop?
<fungos> the app to autostart must open aways on second desktop when kde launch
<mlLK> so is compiz pretty buggy w/ kde?
<mlLK> seems like compiz gets more attention from gnomers.
<Maeva> no it works good here
<Maeva> nice desktop effects
<Maeva> you can use other themes to than oxygen
<Maeva> fungos: try in ubuntu channel otherwise there are 1300 people that can help you
<mlLK> anytime i try to play w/ kwd my title bars crash
<Maeva> ow
<Maeva> I had it toot with kde 4.0
<mlLK> so kde's window themes aren't compatiable?
<Maeva> kde 4.1 is in my personal opinion less buggy
<mlLK> kde4-kdw or somping?
<mlLK> i read otherwise, but ok.
<Maeva> it's released few days ago but not officialy supported by ubuntu 8.04
<mlLK> you mean as far as how kde and gnome crossover
<Maeva> i dont know about that :)
<mlLK> lol
<mlLK> i personally like kde's features better
<Maeva> oh
<Maeva> yeah kafeine, evolution e-mail, amsn
<mlLK> as far as the packages that are included w/ it and how the transperant the interface is
<Maeva> oh
<Maeva> sometimes i swith cbetween gnome and kde
<mlLK> ya, vbox kicks butt
<redfive> how do you get it to remember your nvidia drivers?
<Maeva> whats vbox
<Maeva> I didn't install another window manager yet
<mlLK> sudo aptitude search nvidia
<redfive> everytime i reboot i have to reinstall
<mlLK> redfive: try envyng
<Maeva> i have nvidia card
<Maeva> nvidia x server settings shows it works ok
<mlLK> redfive: aptitude install nvidia-glx-new-envyng
<mpsan> Pendrivelinux says to copy a bunch of files from livecd but I do not see /media/kubuntu8...where is it?
<Maeva> driver version 169.12
<Maeva> should I update it ?
<Maeva> I have the GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a (GPU 0) :-)
<mlLK> i dunno; what nvidia drivers are you using?
<Maeva> well
<Maeva> the gfx-new
<mlLK> you should be fine
<Maeva> yeah it sure works
<mlLK> sudo apt-get update
<mlLK> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Maeva> but i've heard there are 177 version
<mlLK> what kernel are you using?
<mlLK> it seems like they did just release a shat-ton of new nvidia drivers tho
<Maeva>  2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 19:28:38 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mlLK> ya you should get the new ones
<Maeva> yeah but do I have the latest ?
<Maeva> ok
<Maeva> I did a uname -a in Konsole :)
<mlLK> they're out for generic and server
<mlLK> yay
<mlLK> brb
<mlLK> Maeva: which desktop do you like more?
<Maeva> difficult to say
<Maeva> kde4 is nice with the plasma and widgets
<mlLK> i know me too;
<Maeva> i have kde3 also installed
<Maeva> do the programs of kde3 appear on my kde4 also ?
<mlLK> i dunno; prbly
<mlLK> it don't matter imo
<mlLK> it's just an interface
<jonathan_> hello!
<Maeva> yeah but you see 2 icons for the same program
<Maeva> on kde3 and on kde4 it's annoying
<jonathan_> is there an opportunity to change the aspect ratio in gwenview?
<mlLK> it is; they need a vm release
<mlLK> so it'll alternate roots
<Maeva> hi jonathan_ i dont know mate ubuntu is big channel with 1300 people
<mlLK> or images
<mlLK> the only way to install two roots is to disable each hd prior boot in cmos
<mlLK> so they never see each other
<mlLK> lol i've tried so many different scenarios it's almost depressing
<mlLK> someone that knew enough of grub or fstab could prbly create an image that could run gnome and kde independent of each other
<Maeva> oh
<mlLK> man i kinda miss gnome. :(
<Maeva> lol
<mlLK> kde has some great apps, but it just seems like gnome gets greater package support
<senethri1>                         
<mlLK> Maeva: have you ran vbox yet?
<Maeva> no
<Maeva> it's a window manager ?
<mlLK> no its a virtual host
<mlLK> lets you run an os in whatever
<Maeva> i only got this os
<mlLK> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Maeva> something like x there are many others
<mlLK> this one is open-source tho, and is starting to generate a good following
<mlLK> i seriously run windows faster thru linux than windows
<mlLK> its crazy
<Maeva> (blackbox, xfce, icewm, ... twm)
<Maeva> know what I mean ?
<mlLK> ?
<mlLK> !blackbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackbox
<Maeva> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Maeva> aha
<mlLK> oh right
<mlLK> it's not a window manager tho
<mlLK> http://rexosophy.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/vbox2.png
<mlLK> it run's an OS like an application
<mlLK> any OS
<Maeva> when I choose system and than desktop effects I can change the themes
<Maeva> the desktop theme is Oxygen
<Dolgo> little boxes
<Dolgo> on the hillside
<Dolgo> etc
<Dolgo> etc
<mlLK> i just need to do some more reading up on dpkg
<Maeva> how do i change the look & feel again of kde
<mlLK> system settings
<Maeva> yeah got it thx
<mlLK> Maeva: i ussually just do a search w/ aptitude and if there is an 'i' in the first column, it's installed
<Maeva> where do I find the aptitude
<mlLK> type aptitude in the konsole
<mlLK> or search w/ adept
<mlLK> i think that's the kde package-manager
<Maeva> The OpenCompositing Project brings 3D desktop visual effects that improve usability of the X Window System and provide increased productivity.
<Maeva> This package contains the compizconfig settings manager.
<mlLK> well, whenever you install something you're doing it thru a package-manager
<mlLK> Maeva: menu > system > adept
<Maeva> adept installer
<mlLK> is what manages all your applications
<mlLK> and gets the updates, etc
<Maeva> yeah i know
<mlLK> but that is basically just aptitude
<Maeva> yeah it is
<mlLK> k
<mlLK> which, i think, is basically apt-get which is dpkg
<Maeva> where do I find that compiz program in system ?
<mlLK> the package or where it's running from?
<Maeva> where it's running from
<mlLK> i ussually just run: sudo aptitude search the-package | less
<mlLK> you can type: which compiz
<Maeva> in k
<mlLK> should tell you
<Maeva> i installed it allready
<Maeva> to run it
<mlLK> i've always had a lot of problems on linux w/ this computer
<mlLK> mostly my video-card would hang once it boots up k/ubuntu
<Maeva> no I mean how do I run the program ?? I installed it
<Maeva> under kde4
<mlLK> mmm
<mlLK> alt+ctrl+backspace will restart kde
<mlLK> not linux
<mlLK> but prompt you back to login
<mlLK> should be there after that
<Maeva> you don't understand my question nevermind
<Daisuke-Laptop> mlLK: it restarts gdm/kdm entirely
<leba__> how do I set my video board to run in a economic mode whenever it's not being needed at full power ?
<Maeva> i just wanted to use compiz fusion
<Daisuke-Laptop> Maeva: once you've installed it, you should be able to go through system settings to turn on "desktop effects", which is compiz
<Maeva> where do i find it ? must be easy question :)
<mlLK> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Maeva> oh my taskbar dissapeared :)
<mlLK> lol
<mlLK> i removed everything
<mlLK> as far as compiz
<Maeva> hmmm
<Maeva> how do i get my taskbar back
<Dolgo> [03:02] <Dolgo> en tout cas, je suis bluffé par kde, si un windozien me demande si linux est compliqué, je lui dirai "ouais c'est la merde, tu passes ton temps à régler des saloperies sans nom, mais essayes kubuntu quand meme"
<Dolgo> oooops
<Dolgo> sorry
<mlLK> menu > system > desktop effects : disable it
<Dolgo> damned scroll click =)
<mlLK> is how i did it
<Maeva> no milk
<Maeva> I can only use tab and alt right now to swith between programs
<mlLK> alt+ctrl+backspace then
<Maeva> then i need to re login
<mlLK> i was having the same issue
<Maeva> must be another way i'm pretty sure
<mlLK> aptitude install compiz-config-settings or somethign
<mlLK> will create a menu slot
<Maeva> i'm not sure it has something to do with compiz
<Maeva> gonna reboot than pfff cya
<leba__> well I think I should concider in to set my processor and video board to be in economic mode when it's not beeing required. Does anybody here know how to do that ?
<mlLK> leba__: you sure?
<leba__> mlLK, depends on what are you talking about.
<mlLK> leba__: that's just such a strong assumption
<mlLK> maybe try the restricted drivers
<leba__> mlLK, yeah, it's a very powerful thing.
<leba__> I don't think you know what you are talking about here.
<mlLK> http://ubuntuguide.org
<mlLK> that was the first place i went
<mlLK> first time i ever installed it
<Maeva> Configuration file "/home/Maeva/.kde4/share/config/klipperrc" not writable. --> I get this error when I boot what's wrong ? it's Klipper
<mlLK> Maeva: klipper?
<Maeva> yeps
<Maeva> klembord denk ik
<Maeva> anyway ze zijn me aan helpen in andere channel :)
<mlLK> ??LOL
<mlLK>  sudo aptitude remove compiz-core compiz-plugins compizconfig-backend-kconfig compizconfig-settings-manager libcompizconfig0 python-compizconfig
<mlLK> i'd just get rid of compiz altogether
<mlLK> !compiz-kde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-kde
<mlLK> !compizconfig-backend-kconfig
<ubottu> mlLK: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mlLK> !compiz -v
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz -v
<mlLK> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mlLK> kde developers prbly get a lot of grief for compiz
<mlLK> !envyng-qt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng-qt
<mlLK> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<mlLK> is more or less the only way to make compiz work
<mlLK> i gotta eat
<mlLK> good luck Maeva
<leba__> mlLK, I think I already got the correct drive for my video board.
<leba__> mlLK, what I am looking foward is a way to set the system to be set in economic mode somehow.
<althair> Hola. Alguien sabe como hacer funcionar el quake 3 en linux? (Hardy-64Bits)
<leba__> !es | althair
<ubottu> althair: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Maeva> bye
<reagleBRKLN> anyone using compiz? hi, i want to use a plugin that'll allow me three viewports, with touching up/down edges moving between. I've enabled the wall plugin, but the edges don't do anything. (Kubuntu 8.04, KDE 3.5.9)
<althair> Ok. anyone knows how to okay quake 3 under Hardy 64-bit?
<althair> how to play, sorry
<althair> the problem is related to glibc-2.0
<hvontres|home> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<box> no
<hvontres|home> box: hmmm, thanks
<box> hvontres : Currently the server is up and seems to be working fine
<hvontres|home> I guess something is hosed on my end then, I keep getting timeouts
<bruce__> I have a older laptop and want to put Kubuntu on it.
<bruce__> It only has a 4 gig hard drive
<bruce__> is there a verson that would would with this size of hard drive?
<Dolgo> use an other distribution, kubuntu is heavey
<Dolgo> try debian
<bruce__> is it easy to install?
<Dolgo> easy but fast
<Dolgo> yes i think
<Dolgo> but i'm noob in linux
<bruce__> thanks
<Dolgo> debian is good for old comp
<Dolgo> no prob
<bruce__> this laptop is a 450 megahertz
<Maeva> i'm in gnome now and I see a dolphin 3.5 icon and a 4.0 one, kinda stupid eh ?
<Maeva> kppp also 2 icons
<bruce__> Thanks again
<mpsan> Are there any commands I can use in the live cd to get my internet going?
<mpsan> sometimes it comes up and other times it can not work. I can not ping.
<mpsan> Need something like an ipconfig in windows
<Maeva> maybe you can only use it when you install it
<mpsan> No, it has worked before. But now it works sometimes and other times it does not. I am trying to create a pendrive
<Maeva> ok try asking in the ubuntu channel (1300 people)
<mpsan> OK, thank you.
<needhelpwithmusi> i need help with my sound device, it is giving me this error  Audio output unavailable. Device is busy. ()
<needhelpwithmusi> i believe my USB is still using it
<tsuna27> hello
<tsuna27> i need help unziping a file
<nuxil> what file
<tsuna27> what do u mean
<tsuna27> its .rar
<nuxil> do you have unrar installed
<nuxil> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tsuna27> what does !unrar mean
<Maeva> to unpack it
<nuxil> read what ubottu sasy
<Maeva> it's like .zip a compress format
<tsuna27> whats does the ! mean
<Maeva> a command here in the chat channel for the bot
<hvontres|home> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nuxil> 0,o
<tsuna27> o
<tsuna27> so do i need 2 install unrar?
<Maeva> yeah guess so
<tsuna27> or just use the konsole
<Maeva> its like winzip for windows
<Maeva> unrar it
<jws> tsuna27: unrar should be installed as part of the core packages
<tsuna27> how can i download it
<jws> just runu
<jws> run8
<jws> unrar e foo
<jws> s/run8/run
<tsuna27> ???
<tsuna27> what do i do
<jws> tsuna27: sudo-apt install unrar
<jws> or something like that
<tsuna27> sudo-apt install unrar does not exist
<jws> tsuna27: try search for it. sudo-apt search unrar
<jws> i dont use kubuntu
<jws> so not sure
<jws> what the package might be called
<Maeva> tsuna27:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171249
<Maeva> sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<tsuna27> sudo apt-get install unrar?
<tsuna27> whats the diff
<Maeva> no
<Maeva> sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<tsuna27> sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<tsuna27> i mean
<tsuna27> .
<tsuna27> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tsuna27> is only available from another source
<tsuna27> E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<Maeva> normally it is unrar
<Maeva> type it in console
<Maeva> or go in ubuntu channel for help from 1300 people
<tsuna27> i did sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<tsuna27> i mean sudo apt-get install unrar and it worked
<Maeva> nice
<tsuna27> now all i do is
<tsuna27> unzip <file>
<Maeva> yeah i think
<tsuna27> i get unrar <command> -<switch 1> -<switch N> <archive> <files...>
<tsuna27>                <@listfiles...> <path_to_extract\>
<tsuna27> ?
<nuxil> !ark | tsuna27,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark
<nuxil> !info ark
<ubottu> ark (source: kdeutils): graphical archiving tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 288 kB, installed size 996 kB
<tsuna27> fuck it im goin back 2 windos
<Maeva> no dont give up
<Maeva> linux is free and faster and no viruses
<nuxil> tsuna27, are you a quitter ?
<nuxil> my mom said. no one likes a quitter
<nuxil> :p
<nuxil> maybe thats why i still smoke :o'
<tsuna27> how do i get into the ubuntu channel
<nuxil>  /join #ubuntu
<tsuna27> thx pce
<gargoyle76> I have a quick question about compiz
<gargoyle76> can anyone help
<crimsun> you might want to try #ubuntu-effects or somesuch
<mr---t-> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<rabiddachshund> What's the best way to consolidate a music library?
<rabiddachshund> search for duplicates*
<oscar> español
<oscar> plis
<mr---t-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<moan__> hola oscar
<oscar> hola
<oscar> !!
<oscar> hablas español
<moan__> yo hablo español pero no soy para nada un experto
<mr---t-> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<oscar> de donde sos???
<moan__> si soy de montevideo uruguay
<oscar> nos estan corriendo me parece
<moan__> na
<oscar> pasate a la de ubuntu
<oscar> ok
<moan__> es un bot
<mr---t-> no
<oscar> jejej no me digas
<oscar> genial
<oscar> jeje
<moan__> oscar: de donde sos vos?
<mr---t-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<moan__> jajaj
<oscar> bs as
<moan__> si nos estan corriendo
<oscar> buenos aires
<oscar> jaja
<oscar> pasate
<moan__> vamos a la de ubuntu
<oscar> a ubuntu
<Schijnn> How do I change permissions on a secondary hard disk?
<Schijnn> I have a system drive and a data drive.  The owner of the data drive is set to root, and I want to change it to myself, but it keeps saying 'Operation Not Permitted'
<mr---t-> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Schijnn> Yeah, I've tried that.  It still says 'Operation Not Permitted'
<anom01y> is kde4 buggy or does anyone use it ?
<Paco_Paco> guys i need help getting blue tooth headset to run on kubuntu
<Schijnn> It's mostly been working fine for me
<Schijnn> kde4, I mean
<nuxil> anom01y, its buggy and almostt everyone uses it
<nuxil> :p
<anom01y> well I dont know if I should upgrade to it or go by the 'if it aint broke dont fix it' rule
<steelromano> hi
<anom01y> is it more demanding on resources ?
<Schijnn> anom01y: Well, that would be fine if KDE3 weren't broke  ;P
<nuxil> anom01y, some say no -- i say yes
<anom01y> maybe before I upgrade to kde4 should I upgrade the kernel ?
<anom01y> !kernel
<anom01y> !dist-upgrade
<anom01y> hmm
<anom01y> help?
<anom01y> nuxil: should I dist-upgrade before installing kde4 ?
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nuxil> anom01y, look at the topic.. thers a link with guides
<compy> I'm having a font problem using kde 4.1, it seems programs such as adept or konversation are displaying really small default fonts. How can I fix this?
<compy> sorry, wrong room.
<steelromano> hola
<leandro> f
<anom01y> how do I do a dist-upgrade ?
<leandro> 1
<leandro> preciso de ajuda
<leandro> alguém pode me ajudar?
<mr---t-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<leandro> fuck off
<yareckon_> ok, so at least I know that this is the place for a flameware
<yareckon_> and misspelling contests
<mr---t-> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tsuna27> hi
<tsuna27> i can no longer use the alt f2 shortcut
<chipbuddy> I've been trying to get ati restricted drivers on 8.04 to work, but i've had a lot of problems. So just now i installed 7.10 and it looks like restricted drivers are working just fine. what gives? why does this work in one version of ubuntu, but not the other?
<anom01y> I am trying to follow the instructions to upgrade to kde 4.1, but I get errors when using apt, see here http://www.pastebin.ca/1091464
<tsuna27> how do i download kiten
<Maeva> !kiten
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiten
<tsuna27> how can i get back my alt+f2 shortcut
<shinigamy> hello
<Maeva> tsuna27 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152036
<Maeva> System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts
<Maeva> "Show the panel run application dialog", set it to ALT-F2
<Maeva> just type your question in google and you find answers tsuna27 :-)
<tsuna27> system-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts
<Kernel> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<compy> How do you get rid of moblock?
<anom01y> I am trying to follow the instructions to upgrade to kde 4.1, but I get errors when using apt, see here http://www.pastebin.ca/1091464
<compy> how do you edit startup programs?
<tsuna27> woot
<Maeva> compy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358271
<Maeva> sudo gedit /home/your user/.gnome2/sessions ere you'll all the apps which auomatically starts. Remove them deleting the line and updating the number at the begin of the line
<Maeva> System -> Preferences -> Sessions. That is where all the already configured startup programs are and where we will add our new one(s)
<compy> isn't this kubuntu related help?
<compy> gedit is a gnome program.
<compy> and so is the file path.
<Maeva> oh sorry
<anom01y> after trying to upgrade to kde 4.1, my apt is broke, and apt-get -f install gives me errors
<anom01y> http://www.pastebin.ca/1091464
<aspade> hello
<aspade> how do you list channels again? it's been a while.. hehe
<aspade> quit
<chipbuddy> i'm running 7.10 right now, and i have all my graphics drivers and eye candy working just fine. But when i had 8.04 I could never get my graphics card to really work. What gives? why is it so much harder with 8.04?
<chipbuddy> !f-spot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f-spot
<chipbuddy> !fspot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fspot
<chipbuddy> is anyone familiar with fspot?
<Schijnn> Could someone help me with permissions?
<evilGUI> hello I just installed kubuntu KDE4
<evilGUI> I get a black screens asking for my username and password
<evilGUI> I type it in and type startx
<evilGUI> it says I don't have a screen
<evilGUI> I tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<evilGUI> but all I get is some keyboard config wizzard
<evilGUI> my video card is a via unichrome VN700
<evilGUI> I've searched google and haven't found a fix
<evilGUI> I just looked at me xorg.conf file and all I have in there is somthing about a touchpad
<evilGUI> my*
<nuxil> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<intreq> hi, can some one help me in some problems
<cybertaur1> hello, i'm having a problem with kubuntu.  I'll log in, and everything will be going swimmingly, but then after a second or two the borders around the windows disappear, and i can't do much
<cybertaur1> restarting doesn't help
<cybertaur1> also, if i try to reload the window manager, everything goes insane
<cybertaur1> some background information that might be helpful: i was on gnome ubuntu before, downloaded kde 4.1 which i'm now using, and compiz / emerald as well
<cybertaur1> but yeah, i don't have any idea how to fix it (or where to begin), so any help would be greatly appreciated
<bazhang> disable compiz and emerald
<cybertaur1> how?
<cybertaur1> is there a command-line way to do it?
<bazhang> gnome or kde
<cybertaur1> i'm on kde 4.1
<cybertaur1> i tried kwin --replace, which just logs me out
<bazhang> kde3 is kwin --replace (alt f2); not sure about kde4 though
<cybertaur1> and then i log back in with the same problem
<cybertaur1> also, alt-f2 does nothing
<cybertaur1> never has
<cybertaur1> that was an earlier problem of mine that hasn't been fixed
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 then
<cybertaur1> ok, thanks
<joshuajtl> hi, does the latest kubuntu kde4 remix iso have  kde 4.1 ?
<joshuajtl> ... anyone?\
<MilhousePunkRock> joshuajtl: Unlikely... But better ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<joshuajtl> thx
<MilhousePunkRock> How would I install a specific version of a package (precisely: the version from Gutsy) in Hardy? Adding Gutsy sources, installing, pinning, removing sources?
<anom01y> is there any way to get full transparency in kde 3 ?
<MilhousePunkRock> anom01y: Full transparency as in transparent windows? Not without third party software (compiz), as far as I know
<flaccid> kde4 can do opacity on the windows without effects iirc but not kde3
<flaccid> ah there is opacity in window settings preferences tab in kde3
<anom01y> is compiz easy to install ?
<flaccid> hmm i tried them out, nothing seemed to happen
<flaccid> anom01y: yeah
<flaccid> !compiz | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid> there is a page or two on the wiki for instructions
<arty_> hi all
<joesssss> hello, i'm having a problem with k3b - i'm trying to burn a DVD, but it says it "did not find an optical writing device in your system." any ideas about what i can do to make it see the burner?
<arty_> joesssss: reboot try
<joesssss> arty_: thanks, trying that now
<arty_> work?
<joesssss> hmmm, nope
<joesssss> k3b also took around 6 minutes to start
<joesssss> is there a way to see if ubuntu knows the drive is there? if it's not just k3b?
<arty_> yep
<arty_> go to start -system - driver manager
<joesssss> hardware drivers?
<arty_> Kinfo
<arty_> KinfoCenter
<joesssss> ok, and should i be looking in CD-ROM information, or devices?
<arty_> first is CD rom
<joesssss> ok, it looks like it only sees one of the drives
<joesssss> fstab has two lines for cdrom things, but only one of them seems to be mounted
<joesssss> i just ran sudo mount -a
<joesssss> but there's still only one thing in kinfo
<joesssss> and k3b doesn't see it
<Takmadeus> hi
<arty_> so it dont know   the second drive
<joesssss> right, i think
<Takmadeus> can you give me a quick help?
<arty_> Takmadeus: speak :)
<Takmadeus> can you help me with xcomprc?
<Takmadeus> xcompmgr i mean
<Takmadeus> I need the .xcompmgrrc file
<Takmadeus> I am in gnome
<Takmadeus> but I don't have the file
<Takmadeus> at least not in my home partition
<Takmadeus> and as I don't know the syntax
<Takmadeus> I cannot create one :(
<Takmadeus> so
<Takmadeus> I know kde generates one for kompmgr
<Takmadeus> and then I am gurious if you could help me out ;)
<Takmadeus> :)
<Takmadeus> *curious
<joesssss> arty_: any ideas?
<nuxil> Takmadeus, ask in #ubunutu
<Takmadeus> tried
<Takmadeus> they wouldn't answer no matter how hard i tried
<Takmadeus> plus
<Takmadeus> kubuntu has its xcompmgrrc file by default, doesn't it ;)
<nuxil> to nag to much
<nuxil> wait'
<joesssss> arty_: now when i press the eject button on the dvd-rw drive, nothing happens
<joesssss> i guess i can try rebooting again
<arty_> linux dont know the driver
<arty_> nohing what I can do
<arty_> or zou
<arty_> you
<joesssss> i thought i was able to use it before on ubuntu, but maybe not
<arty_> try opensuse 11
<joesssss> but shouldn't the eject button on the drive work anyway?
<arty_> joesssss: no
<nuxil> try eject command.. if you know the device name
<arty_> if dont know driver dont work
<nuxil> eject /blah
<joesssss> would the device name be /dev/scd0
<joesssss> or /dev/scd1 or something?
<nuxil> might be.. on my sys.. its hdc
<joesssss> ok, i just restarted, one sec
<joesssss> it's hanging
<joesssss> i restarted, waited for kubuntu to load, and then tried to eject it physically, and it worked. i then started k3b (which takes *forever* to start for whatever reason), and tried ejecting the drive from the terminal. and now the terminal isn't responding
<joesssss> ok, konsole stopped hanging, but the drive didn't eject
<joesssss> and now when i type eject /dev/scd1, it says "unable to find or open device for dev/scd1"
<djgecko> hi
<nuxil> joesssss, thers a little tiny hole someplace on the front of the cdrom.. use neadle to push in ther. and the it will open as as much that you can drag it out.
<joesssss> i just restarted again, and now it's hanging on the bios
<nuxil> joesssss, :P
<djgecko> can i set the view of the canlist like the nicklist ?
<joesssss> nuxil: the problem isn't that it's not ejecting, but that i can't burn a dvd with it since ubuntu can't see it. i think.
<nuxil> aha.. joesssss i want following along from the top
<joesssss> well, i've just restarted again, and at the moment, the drive is working a-ok
<joesssss> i think k3b is screwing it up
<nuxil> joesssss, thats odd. k3b is srewed up in kde4.. but should work fine in kde3
<matty_> Fuck. I need to copy over my windows fonts or something
<joesssss> oh, i'm in kde4
<joesssss> that makes sense
<joesssss> in that case
<nuxil> LOL
<joesssss> 4.1, though
<nuxil> ;)
<joesssss> still a problem with k3b?
<nuxil> yup
<joesssss> nuxil: any workarounds / alternatives / is there any way i can burn a dvd with a few episodes of mad men on it?
<nuxil> concole
<joesssss> concole?
<nuxil> *in console
<joesssss> oh, ok. would you mind pointing me towards some sort of tutorial for that?
<nuxil> *console- im beginning to be tierd.. so many typos
<nuxil> google :D
<joesssss> or is it just a sudo apt-get install console thing?
<nuxil> cdrecord manybe
<nuxil> you have to ask someone else about that.. i never used it,, and im not about to learn now
<joesssss> haha, ok
<joesssss> thanks for your help
<nuxil> np
<joesssss> woohoo, looks like gnomebaker is working
<joesssss> thanks again for pointing me towards the right direction
<unclean> ' cannot execute binary file' when trying to install flash
<nuxil> unclean, sudo chmod 755 bin-file
<nuxil> unclean, sudo ./bin-file
<renate> How to set the default startup  mangager kdm or gdm?
<nuxil> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<renate> i recently played around with kde4 but wanted to stay with kde3 but there is no way to define kdm as default
<nuxil> renate, chmod +x /etc/init.d/kdm  ; chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<stdin> renate: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<nuxil> or that way
<renate> this command don't give any feedback is that ok?
<renate> dpkg-...
<sbucat> hi channel
<nuxil> hi you
<nuxil> renate, kdm-4 is much nicer than kdm
 * sbucat still prefer kde3
<renate> well but not everything is ported to kde4 so i wait
<renate> until every kde-application is available
 * sbucat untill every kde application works fine
<nuxil> renate, guess you have to wait along time.. not everyting is beeing ported afik. but new app will appare
<sbucat> work
<renate> nuxil: thats also the box of my girl-friend and i don't want to change much. personal i use sidux and there kde4 isn't installable
<unclean> Im trying to install the flash pluging for firefox3 I go to terminal and get ....
<unclean> Mozilla installation directory  = /home/unclean/.mozilla
<unclean> only problem is I dont have that dir
<nuxil> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<unclean> and Im unsure how to install it in the right dir
<sbucat> unclean: i use opera and konqueror
<unclean> yea i may try them...
<unclean> how was it getting flash and java?
<nuxil> opera is better than FF.. atleast opera doesnt eat up the memory,
<nuxil> IMO
 * sbucat agree with nuxil
<unclean> if I d/l Opera will I be able to watch a damn youtube vid
<renate> well ok thanks and i will try kdm
<sbucat> unclean: i watch youtubeb
<sbucat> with opera
<nuxil> unclean, yes
<unclean> okay brb
<unclean> (^_^)
<sbucat> unclean: first you have enable medibuntu repository and others repository
<sbucat> then you should install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<unclean> through synaptic?
<sbucat> well if yoi have kde youi have adpet not synaptic
<unclean> i have synaptic
<nuxil> adept
<nuxil> unclean, you also have adept
<unclean> oh
<nuxil> synaptic gtk > for gnome . adept qt > for kde
<sbucat> )
<sbucat> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sbucat> then kubuntu-restricted-extras
<unclean> right now through synaptic im going to install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sbucat> unclean: then http://www.opera.com/download/linux/
<unclean> thanks.
<unclean> i did a search for medibuntu in synaptic...
<unclean> nothing came up
 * nuxil need more coffee
<nuxil> damn, i when to bed at 20:00 last night. and woke up at 01:00, been up since then.
<nuxil> beginning to become tierd
<slow-motion> hi
<nuxil> g day
<timo> g'morning. =)
<RurouniJones> Good evening, my what an international crowd we are
<nuxil> :)
<unclean> YAY! Im free from Firefox!!!
<unclean> (^_^)
<nuxil> glad to hear that
<unclean> is there anything like 'noscript' for opera I really like Noscript
<nuxil> no script? what if you need to go to a java site with java script ?
<unclean> noscript was cool it would let you turn it on and off
<unclean> but whatever no biggie
<unclean> so that MEDIbuntu....
<unclean> I CANT install it?
<unclean> or I can?
<unclean> 'repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons'
<nuxil> heh,. its somthing you add to your source.list
<unclean> oh I see...
<unclean> I got it now...
<unclean> :)
<unclean> guys I'm sooo happy to be away from spyware and service packs and M$!!
<nuxil> yeah.. dont forget visuses
<unclean> i use to mess around with mandrake back in the day but I didnt see a need for linux if your not a programmer
<unclean> I use to say" I can get everything for free in M$"
<unclean> but just too many issues after another
<nuxil> unclean, you mean you could steal in M$
<nuxil> nothing is free in M$
<unclean> hah true
<nuxil> unclean, your no longer a criminal :p
<unclean> (-_-)
<nuxil> hehe
<gimpysmurf> wow, talk about auusmptions...
<flaccid> yeah this is the kubuntu support channel heh
<gimpysmurf> i knopw linux hasn't freed me from being a criminal  ;)
<gimpysmurf> (and i can't type, apparently... = /
<nuxil> welcome to my club
<nuxil> :)
<unclean> once I run 'sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list' is Medibuntu added to my .source?
<unclean> yes!
<unclean> `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list' saved
<unclean> (^_^)
<unclean> im kinda kicking myself in the ass for not sticking with linux back in 2002
<nuxil> im kinda kicking my self in the ass for not sticking to linux in 94
<nuxil> :p
<unclean> hahaha
<timo> It could be worse. I did the same mistake in '84..
<nuxil> timo, ? pre linux
<flaccid> HEHE
<flaccid> oops
<timo> aye, thats pre-linux. I choose M$ v. 1.2 over Unix, which then looked pretty much the same as Linux today.
<flaccid> i chose freebsd back then and still do
<flaccid> looks mean not much at all :)
<nuxil> thouse days i was only playing on my Comandore
<nuxil> later i had amiga with Workbench
<nuxil> that was some awsome shit back then..
<timo> Im still impressed with what some people did with Amiga's back then. I havent seen many that push their systems as far as the demo scene did back in the days.
<nuxil> yeah, amiga was awsome. my friend still has his amiga 1200 with WB 1.3.. it should be on a museum
<flaccid> i got amigas too :)
<flaccid> but yeah !ot ..
<timo> stoopid question of the day: do | mean a new command in Shell, and if so does it inherit priveliges from previous command?
 * CostaRicanQuaker loves KDE 4.1 
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's an ftp? how do i set one up myself? do I have to be a server to have one?
<tuxpr0_> It is much cooler then Vista shit:D
<bazhang> !ftp
<unclean> so wait with Ubuntu im still on GNOME?
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<unclean> and Kubuntu is KDE?
<unclean> KDE seems nicer than GNOME
<unclean> Im sad now
<bazhang> unclean, install kubuntu-desktop then
<bazhang> tuxpr0_, no cursing please
<unclean> what will that do to my current installation of Ubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> bazhang: that still doesn't answer my question
<CostaRicanQuaker> where should i look? ubuntu forums?
<unclean> FTP file transfer protocol
<bazhang> file transfer protocol iirc
<nuxil> timo, not sure what you mean.. make a scrip and run it as root. make command like su -l user -c command in the script. the priviges of the command should be the user. but i have not tested it,
<unclean> instead of Http try ftp :)
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: google and ubuntu wiki
<CostaRicanQuaker> thankyou flaccid
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: keep in mind ftp is insecure. use sftp which is ssh/scp instead.
<CostaRicanQuaker> sftp? i can just google that and get all the info i want? i heard that i could restrict the access to my ftp so only friends can
<CostaRicanQuaker> enter
<unclean> bazhang: I can install a KDE desktop enviorment over my Ubuntu?
<flaccid> sure. and ftp config depends on the ftp server you use
<bazhang> unclean, yes
<unclean> will I still have my GNOME apps?
<CostaRicanQuaker> unclean: yes
<flaccid> considering kubuntu is a desktop OS you want find much detailed help on servers here
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: i don't have a server computer
<timo> nuxil, thanks. trying to run a command from a tutorial (one gotta learn..), but it dont seem to work as it should.
<nuxil> what command
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: do i have to have a server to have an sftp?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: well every computer has the power to be a server so you do once you install a server :) ubuntu by default out of box is no servers
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: you only need to install openssh-server for sftp
<CostaRicanQuaker> sudo apt-get install openssh-server ?
<flaccid> yeah
<razzer> Hi.. Can anyone help.. I lost kde from login window and when i log in it goes strait in console.. graphical enviroment is just gone.. And yes, i'm kind of noob.. =/
<flaccid> razzer: which session is selected from the dropdown in kdm?
<CostaRicanQuaker> does anyone know why KDE4.1 is so beautiful?
 * CostaRicanQuaker is in love
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: graphic and UI designers/programmers
<razzer> kde is not there..
<flaccid> razzer: i guess you did something
<razzer> its jus failsafe & previous..
<timo> noxil, "dpkg --get-selections | awk '{if ($2 == "install") print $1}' > /etc/apt/apt-build.list" I get "/etc/apt/apt-build.list: Permission denied"
<razzer> worked great last night..
<CostaRicanQuaker> gnome got annoyingly slow with the desktop effects, and so did kde with compiz fusion
<CostaRicanQuaker> then i installed kde4.1 and it works just fine with only 248mg ram
<tuxpr0_> Hey guys, how can I make the Firefox to work by default?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: many factors you are not considering
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do you mean?  all i'm saying is that i seem to be able to have the effects on
<CostaRicanQuaker> when i couldn't before...i heard 4.1 is something different..opengl
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: do you have a support question?
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: I just finished downloading openssh-server
<flaccid> please keep in mind that compiz is a different window manager with different effects to kwin and its effects.
<CostaRicanQuaker> now how do i set up a sftp
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: it already is.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, but i mean
<CostaRicanQuaker> if i want to share a folder
<CostaRicanQuaker> a specific folder
<CostaRicanQuaker> online
<tuxpr0_> I'm ok, thanks
<CostaRicanQuaker> with mac, windows, linux users
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and if i want to give some of them access
<CostaRicanQuaker> to put up files on there
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: its user based. you use users and unix permissions for access. no such thing as a share in ftp.
<flaccid> !enter | CostaRicanQuaker please do this!
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker please do this!: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what do i have to do to share files with a friend now?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: give them a user account usually
<unclean> Default display manager GDM or KDM?
<flaccid> unclean: kdm
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok...first off, how do i run this program i just downloaded?
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: if you installed it properly, it is already running
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't see it
<flaccid> you don't see daemons
<CostaRicanQuaker> is this like a background program that i don't
<flaccid> they run in the background
<CostaRicanQuaker> aha!
<flaccid> thats what servers are. except for windows which doesn't abstract..
<CostaRicanQuaker> so if i wanted you to have access to one of my files
<CostaRicanQuaker> or have you send me a file
<CostaRicanQuaker> through it
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do?
<CostaRicanQuaker> is my computer less secure now that i downloaded that program?
<flaccid> so you generally give a user an account and then they can log in. the rest is done by unix/posix permissions on the files and folders on the system
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: dude. respond on 1 line or i won't help.
<CostaRicanQuaker> understood
<flaccid> no your computer is not less secure. you do not share files. a user has access to the system. all this is explained on google.
<flaccid> your computer is only less secure if you used bad passwords
<CostaRicanQuaker> can you provide me with a link? i couldn't find the right one, only ubuntu forums references
<CostaRicanQuaker> also, the person i give a user account to, do they necessarily have to be on unix/linux or can they be windows/mac users?
<flaccid> i can't sorry. sftp uses your systems user accounts and relies on the permissions of the file on the system. so there is no link...
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: they can be from any OS. they should use WinSCP on windows and something like Transmit on OS X
<unclean> Okay so I just d/led and installed the kubuntu-desktop do I need to restart to see the changes?
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i give permission for someone to upload but not to download?
<unclean> or did it just add apps?
<yereth> hi guys
<nuxil> unclean, no need to reboot.. only restart X
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: you can with unix permissions. but it may be easier to use a configurable ftp server from !ftp if you require that. each of those ftp servers have their own documentation. however if you configure the system right you can do what you want with sftp.
<unclean> thnx all brb
<yereth> I'm playing this online shooter on kubuntu, but there some process running on my computer that spikes every minute or so, and when it does, I get a lagspike of a few seconds
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: creating a guest account is easiest here with openssh
<yereth> I had this problem before; thought it was something with an update checker, but can't remember exactly
<yereth> anyone any idea which process could cause the lagspikes?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, how do i run...i mean, if it's a daemon...how do i set up things...do i have to go into the terminal?
<flaccid> yereth: check top
<flaccid> !perms | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perms
<yereth> flaccid: I am looking at it as we speak
<flaccid> !users | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<yereth> flaccid: but nothing seems to take a lot of cpu...
<flaccid> !permissions | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<flaccid> yereth: dang
<yereth> flaccid: klauncher just jumped..
<nuxil> yereth, cpu usage and lag migth not be related
<yereth> flaccid: and klauncher is not working correctly I think.. (alt-f2 is not working)
<nuxil> yereth, are you running any net services
<flaccid> yereth: i have no idea sorry
<yereth> nuxil: you have other thoughts? I know it should be a specific process..
<nuxil> ftp http ? or adpet_notifyer
<yereth> ah.. maybe it's adept.. that was the problem a year ago, when I had the same trouble
<nuxil> yereth, how offen does the lag apparess ?
<yereth> about every minute.. can't tell exactly
<yereth> but often
<nuxil> are you on wifi ?
<yereth> na.. my connection is superb
<yereth> it's really my configuration
<yereth> nuxil: I'll kill adept and see if it helps
<nuxil> yereth, check what deamons are runnind
<yereth> will report here back later ;)
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: so first I create a new user that would be my friend, who's on a mac system, and later on i can give him the password?
<unclean> okay installed Kubuntu-desktop and only difference I see is the log in screen (^^)
<yereth> nuxil: how do I cleanly check that anyway?
<nuxil> ps aux is one way
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: yeah you can do both of those in user management in system settings... you have the right idea.
<yereth> nuxil: that's a long list ;)
<nuxil> so grep it :p
<yereth> on what? 'd' of daemon? :P
<yereth> nuxil: I killed adept, will see if it works.. I've to check in the game, cause the desktop doesn't have problems with the lag
<nuxil> yereth, ux to get a smaller list
<nuxil> but that will only show the users prosesses.
<yereth> right
<CostaRicanQuaker> flaccid: i can't find users and groups on the system settings
<unclean> bazhang: Installed Kubuntu see no visual differnce are there settings I can configure?
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: its called user management
<berto> mi mandate al canale italiano? grazie
<flaccid> unless you have an old version
<berto> kubunti.it
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can't see it...i'm on kde 4.1
<flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker: wrong channel for help.
<yereth> nuxil: adept wasn't it :(
<bazhang> unclean, you need to logout then login window choose kubuntu from session
<unclean> let me try that brb
<nuxil> yereth i almost knew that.. adept_notifyer only checks every hour or so. dont know the precise time..
<yereth> nuxil: how about knotify?
<nuxil> yereth, tell me.. does this lag only happen when you play that game ?
<yereth> I'm guessing something is causing massive package loss at a certain point..
<berto> jh
<yereth> nuxil: erm.. it seems to, but I remember killing a certain process about a year ago solved it for then
<yereth> nuxil: but back then I had a slow computer and could cleary catch the process in top
<nuxil> yereth, try ping -c 30 google.com ; ping -c 30 yahoo.com ; ping -c 30 Game.com
<nuxil> and compare
<nuxil> it migth be the server you are playing on
<yereth> nuxil: it's not that specific server.. the rest doesn't have that problem
<nuxil> how can you know if you havent tested and compared ? try ping several servers. and compare pack losses
<nuxil> if you get lotz of pack loss on game.com you know its that server
<flaccid> or the route to the server
<nuxil> yup
<flaccid> google is common for packet loss because of the load i guess
<nuxil> i usaly get 5-10 % loss on google
<nuxil> but im also on wifi
<yereth> right
<yereth> I'm trying to get the ip of the server :/
<nuxil> just ping the hostname
<nuxil> you need to use ip
<yereth> I wish I knew it :P
<nuxil> *no need
<yereth> I don't know the host name :P
<nuxil> if the dns is working correctly ping hostname is fine
<yereth> ah found it
<yereth> nuxil: I don't know the hostname :P
<nuxil> look in the browser
<yereth> I found the ip in the game log
<yereth> is the ping -c 30 suppose to take a really long time?
<nuxil> yea it pings 30 times
<yereth> 30 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 29008ms
<nuxil> o.0
<nuxil> the server might block ping.. but thats would be stupid
<yereth> :(
<nuxil> what about other sites ?
<unclean> bazhang: looks great trying to find out where I can change my resoulution
<yereth> nuxil: no packet loss
<nuxil> traceroute the game server.
<yereth> nuxil: seriously, it's not the server
<yereth> sometimes you have to face it
<yereth> kubuntu is not perfect
<yereth> something is messing with my performance..
<nuxil> yereth, if you get 100% loss on the server,, and 0 % on others, then the problem is obviouse
<yereth> ow and btw, I'm running kde4
<yereth> nuxil: ... they don't allow pings on that ip.. besides, I connect to a specific port, maybe they put me through to a different machine
<nuxil> yereth, thats why i told you to tracetroute the server.
<nuxil> yereth, what is the ip of the game server ?
<yereth> 91.121.6.96 27960
<flaccid> that looks like wolfet
<gokturk> hii
<gokturk> hello
<unclean> I think I like GNOME better
<c4nx> hi all
<yereth> unclean: ... really?
<unclean> lol this KDE istoo much
<unclean> cant even maximize my windows
<c4nx> im new ubuntu user
<c4nx> ubuntu is a better
<yereth> unclean: ... kde allows you to do so much more actually than gnome
<SSJ_GZ> unclean: Huh? You can maximinse windows in KDE.
<yereth> that's why gnome is actually short for: Crippled Gnome (TM)
<unclean> okay I have opera open and konqueror  see nothing to maximize or minimize
<unclean> onqueror doesnt even fit my whole screen
<unclean> and I cant seem to figure out how to change resolutions
<yereth> unclean: do you have a window frame around your apps at all?
<unclean> no
<yereth> unclean: alt-f2 -> kde-window-decorator --replace
<yereth> nuxil: but you have any idea what process it might be on my computer which could be messing with my net packages?
<unclean> there is it...
<yereth> :)
<yereth> it's a bug.. I have it sometimes as well
<unclean> any idea on resoultions?
<yereth> unclean: normally it should just be there.. sometimes it crashes
<yereth> unclean: when it does, run kde-window-decorator --replace
<yereth> btw, is there anyone here who has pulse working?
<yereth> pulseaudio seems like the ultimate plug&pray system up untill now
<unclean> yea I just tried to change an apprenacne and I got ths....KWD crashed and caused a signal 11
<robert__> Hello
<unclean> what does it mean whn you have opera open and it just goes black....
<unclean> this keep happening
<unclean> then it goes normal
<unclean> can anyone tell me why my browers freeze , turn black then go back to normal?
<ets> Just a question
<ets> is KDE 4.1 worth it?
<ets> to install on Kubuntu 8.04...
<ets> ...
<unclean> i just did
<unclean> its real nice
<unclean> but i think i like GNOME  better
<soulchild> Hi all,... is there a QT frontend partition editor ? like gparted for KDE ?
<flaccid> !info qtparted | soulchild
<ubottu> soulchild: qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using QT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu14 (hardy), package size 205 kB, installed size 712 kB
<unclean> cananyone tell my why my windows freeze and turn black then go back to normal?
<flaccid> unclean: ##windows
<unclean> no not M$ windows
<unclean> like my windows in kubuntu
<unclean> they freeze and turn black
<flaccid> oh sorry. i have no idea bout that bug then
<unclean> like in Opera and Adept
<unclean> oh...
<unclean> this KDE X seem buggy
<flaccid> bugs are everywhere yes
<bry3n> #ubuntu-fr
<fredthemonkey> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Deepthought> how do I find out wich displaymanager I´ m running ?
<unclean> Okay I thnk it stpped once I updated
<unclean> my programs  kept freezng and I had to keep terminating them
<unclean> now I lke KDE (^_^)
<spike_> whats the difference between adobe, swfdec and gnash flash players?
<spike_> I don't htink I want gnash, but whats swfdec? is it any good?
<spike_> otherwise I'll just get the adobe one
<flaccid> spike_: they are all different with different support for flash stuff. adobe is the only to support it properly but its non-free.
<spike_> well gnash wasn't much good last I tried it
<spike_> so I guess I'll go with the adobe one
<spike_> which is apparently the same as flashplugin-nonfree
<spike_> (thats wht firefox wanted to use synaptic for)
<flaccid> well no its not flashplugin-nonfree is adobe
<spike_> thats what I said wasn't it?
<flaccid> sorry i misread then. native on closed source will always be better.
<mahmoud__> hi every one
<mahmoud__> any one here
<imhateb> åñòü òóò êòî-íèòü ðóññêîÿçû÷íûé?
<imhateb> Ìíå íóæíà ïîìîùü
<unclean> anyprograms in KDE or GNOME    that help   with .zip files?
<flaccid> unclean: ark
<imhateb> Can somebody help me?
<imhateb> I can't edit xorg.conf
<flaccid> why?
<imhateb> when i write $ sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<imhateb> they tell: coonot open display
<flaccid> imhateb: thats not opening it with anything. you might want to try something like kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> and yeah don't use sudo with gui apps if that was your intention as well
<imhateb> )) my english very bad, but thank you for try to help...
<imhateb> I'm must write kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<imhateb> ?
<flaccid> imhateb: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf in konsole
<imhateb> Thank you!!!!
<mahmoud__> hi i had problem with my printer
<imhateb> *go to try* )))
<mahmoud__> hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy an body here
<tomaz> ok... I have just upgraded kde 4.0 to 4.1 using aptitude...
<tomaz> why do I have icons on my desktop?
<flaccid> tomaz: wrong chan, see topic
<tomaz> sorry ;)
<unclean> how can you check which KDE your using?
<flaccid> unclean: kicker --version
<unclean> 3.5
<unclean> whats the differnces?
<flaccid> see the changelogs
<tomaz> unclean: well, lots of differences.
<unclean> for the better?
<tomaz> unclean: first of all, if you`re new to linux, you shouldn`t use 4.1 yet,
<unclean> Oh...
<tomaz> because there`s still some rougth edges.
<unclean> 3.5 seems nice
<unclean> for now
<tomaz> see, the kde team is trying to rebuild everything from scratch and it`s trying new concepts and ideas.
<tomaz> 4.1 is really nice, but there`s still a few apps that doesn`t behave well or are ported to 4.1
<unclean> yea i just spent hours going from GNOME to KDE and setting everything up how I like
<unclean> I dont wanna go through any BS
<unclean> lol
<tomaz> BS?
<unclean> bull
<unclean> I should just wait a few weeks
<tomaz> amarok, k3b, konversation for instance are not yet fully ported to 4.1
<tomaz> unclean: let`s say months. ;) , the kde 4.2 is tagged for january, and it will be the 'first' complete-human-usable kde4.* release.
<tomaz> probably with koffice, k3b, amarok.
<unclean> am I really missing out on much with KDE 3.5?
<tomaz> eyecandy for sure, kde 4.* is really beautiful
<unclean> Hm? Eyecandy is nice
<tomaz> unclean: what about see some pictures of kde4 and make your choice?
 * tomaz looking for screenshoots
<tomaz> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.1/
<unclean> yea im acutually looking on youtube
<unclean> yea real nice
<unclean> (^_^)
<albe> How can I find dead symlinks?
<unclean> whats the cmd to update?
<flaccid> !adept | unclean
<ubottu> unclean: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<flaccid> !apt | unclean
<ubottu> unclean: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<spike_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<spike_> how come java is 97 MB ?
<flaccid> not sure, ask sun
<gps23> hi
<flaccid> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6185 kB, installed size 14188 kB
<flaccid> hmm its not that big
<gps23> i gave one of my friends ubuntu 8.04 dvd to install. he don't have any internet connection, now i want to somehow let him able to play audio and video by giving him my packages. somebody please tell me the packages i need to pick from my KUBUNTU system
<gps23> i want to get the packages to play audio and video and their dependencies if any
<flaccid> !codecs | gps23
<spike_> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<spike_>   java-common odbcinst1debian1 sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre unixodbc
<ubottu> gps23: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spike_> After this operation, 97.9MB of additional disk space will be used.
<flaccid> spike_: well thats more than just sun java
<flaccid> feel free to look up each package on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<gps23> flaccid, i know, but now i dont know where and what are the actual packages after installing metapackage ubuntu-restricted-formats
<spike_> I only asked for sun-java6-jre afaik
<spike_> (the rest must be dependancies)
<tomaz> unclean: the instructions to update to kde4 are on www.kubuntu.org
<tomaz> the first link
<gps23> flaccid, is there some where i can know what are the packages installed on my system by 'aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-formats' and their dependencies
<gps23> ...some way*....
<bdizzle> hi
<flaccid> spike_: yep
<bdizzle> I need to find out what kinds of printers work best with Kubuntu, since I'm going shopping for one today
<flaccid> gps23: look up the deps of the meta package on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<spike_> ontop of all that do I need the java plugin for it to work in firefox?
<gps23> flaccid, alright, thanks
<flaccid> thats all you guys need to do
<spike_> (and/or konqueror)
<flaccid> spike_: sun-java-plugin recommended
<spike_> ok thanx
<flaccid> np
<bdizzle> hello?
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<flaccid> bdizzle: http://linuxprinting.org
<flaccid> !hcl | bdizzle
<ubottu> bdizzle: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<flaccid> + google
<gps23> how do i know various packages provided by some package X
<gps23> some metapackage* X
<spike_> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<harpreet__> root partition should be larger or boot?
<phil_> i'm trying to create a script to help me rename files.  when i go to run it, i get an error "bash: script.sh: command not found"  I used the command $./script.sh   what am i doing wrong?
<spike_> wow songbird is really comming along, looks like an itunes from mozilla!
<kunim> hello, what is the recommended way to get a 2.6.26 kernel running under hardy?
<kunim> is it possible to just rebuild the interpid kernel package?
<kunim> (will this boot clean)
<spike_> kumin I don't know, is the 2.6.26 kernel package in your adept?
<kunim> no, just the 2.6.24 packages.
<kunim> but i thought just to dpkg-buildpackage the interpid packages
<spike_> kurin what if you enable betas? and stuff?
<kunim> hmmm packages.ubuntu.com is down :(
<kunim> which "betas"? i have hardy-packports enabled?!
<spike_> oh ok... just in adept has a checkmark for betas/prerelease software
<spike_> thought it might have been included there
<kunim> so should i just follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild or would it be better to grab the interpid sources?
 * spike_ shrugs
<spike_> sorry I don't really know personally...
<crimsun> kunim: what do you seek in intrepid's kernel?
<kunim> crimsun: fix for zd1211 wlan hangups
<crimsun> kunim: did you check if linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r) contains the fix?
<crimsun> it's in hardy-proposed and requires the corresponding l-i and l-u-m
<phil_> i'm trying to create a script to help me rename files.  when i go to run it, i get an error "bash: script.sh: command not found"  I used the command $./script.sh   when looking for an answer on forums, it would seem like i have a path problem, but i don't know how to fix it.  any ideas?
<spike_> is the file you saved called script.sh
<phil_> yes
<spike_> do an ls script.sh
<spike_> if it shows up then check if its executable permission is set
<spike_> if not use chmod to set it
<spike_> and try again
<phil_> ok let me try thanks
<kunim> crimsun: no i was not aware of those. let met check.
<kunim> -> they are in http://de.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages  here not in hardy-proposed?!
<spike_> does linux have a zfs driver?
<spike_> apparnetly OSX might be heading that way
<kunim> (i have hard-proposed/main in my sources.list)
<ogi_> just cant make my wireless work
<kunim> crimsun: the backports from hardy/main does not contain zd1211 modules :(
<crimsun> kunim: then you can just install intrepid's kernel.
<kunim> crimsun: directly from the repository?
<crimsun> kunim: sure
<kunim> nice
 * kunim wished packages.ubuntu.com would work :(
<crimsun> kunim: keep in mind in intrepid l-i subsumes l-u-m
<kunim> oops konversation just segfaulted
<kunim> crimsun: do you have the urls for the l-i-generic package at hand? (that's all i need when there is no more extra modules?!)
<spike_> ouch!
<kunim> package.ubuntu.com still fails for me :(
<kunim> packages..
<kunim> restricted modules are probably still there, right?
<user__> hello
<crimsun> kunim: go directly to the repository.
<crimsun> kunim: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<phil_> is there a way to search subfolders using the find command?
<spike_> is helix media player any good?
<kunim> crimsun: thanks a lot
<user__> how do I find other channels?
<jugador61> hi all
<phil_> so i think i've come to the realization that bash has not been installed.  does this make sense and if so, how do i go about installing it?
<arty_> hellou
<phil_> hey there
<phil_> crumsun and kunim:  thanks for your help on the chmod and such...learning more and more everyday
<spike_> why isn't there an emerald-themes package? (for compiz)
<spike_> do I need another repo or something?
<helvecio_> hi
<helvecio_> este canal é brasileiro?
<phil_> can someone please take a look at this for me.  i'm having a heck of a time with the simple scripthttp://pastebin.com/d4c6ef434
<phil_> sorry the link should be http://pastebin.com/d4c6ef434
<DarkShinigami> Hello all
<phil_> hi
<|Marcin|> hello
<DarkShinigami> Why would a file transfer from my desktop to my USB drive make all file names lowercase?
<DarkShinigami> ABC goes to abc
<DarkShinigami> etc
<DarkShinigami> I'm trying to put Billix on my 256MB drive and I can't because of the filename change
<tomaz> helvecio_:  não, canal é internacional, fale apenasem inglês aqui. ( No, this is an internacional channel,please talk only in english)
<DarkShinigami> !process
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process
<DarkShinigami> Is there a site/page/wiki on which services/processes can be stopped from startup that will not cause issues?
<sbucat> well i have a problem with konqueror
<sbucat> with opera i can check my on line webmail
<sbucat> instead with konqueror i get error
<sbucat> the button refresh doesn't work
<sbucat> Error: node : TypeError: Undefined value
<Chriz21> how do i get lbz2?
<yousef> can someone tell me how to fix this?
<yousef> APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
<yousef> constantly getting this error in logs
<phil_> can anyone tell me how to rename a file to something with an apostrophe ie   change Im to I'm?
<Sir_Captain> can anyone tell me how to rename a file to something with an apostrophe ie   change Im to I'm?
<Chriz21>  /join #ubuntu
<arty_> anyone us KOPETE?
<arty_> how to disable if is new user online the little windows and second question what is nave plugin if somone send url and they show in litle window in the chat
<ZmAY> i need some help with apache2, it wont start
<tomaz> ZmAY: why?
<gokturk_> slm
<gokturk_> birader
<gokturk_> burda
<gokturk_> türk
<gokturk_> varmı
<gokturk_> bea
<gokturk_> varsa
<gokturk_> sesini cıkarısın
<gokturk_> Turkey
<jussi01> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ZmAY> tomaz: dont know, /etc/init.d/apache2 start command makes nothing
<yousef> does someone know how to fix
<yousef> APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
<jussi01> ZmAY: are you sure its not starting?
<jussi01> ZmAY: that command - what does it out put?
<ZmAY> tomaz: yes i am sure
<ZmAY> nothing
<ZmAY> jussi01: there is no output after that command
<ZmAY> if i just run apache2 it gives me http://pastebin.com/d66c5aeb7
<jussi01> ZmAY: how did you install it?
<ZmAY> with adept
<jussi01> ZmAY: hrm, what are you planning to do with it?
<ZmAY> does it matter, cant do nothing if it's not working
<jussi01> ZmAY: Im asking because usually people need php mysql and others also, so you should follow this:
<jussi01> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ZmAY> yes yes..
<ZmAY> first i need only apache working..
<jussi01> ZmAY: that tutorial helps get it set up so it will work correctly
<jussi01> ZmAY: the tasksel in that has a walkthrough of some of the setup settings
<jussi01> ZmAY: also, id suggest asking in #ubuntu-server
<ZmAY> tnx, bye
<arpharazon> hello, I was installing tork and I got this problem with compiling tor
<arpharazon> http://pastebin.com/m660f9c7f
<arpharazon> can anyone tell me what's going on?
<rabiddachshund> I screwed up. My computer froze in the middle of mounting my windows partition so I had to reboot and now it's giving me "Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root." What does that mean?
<owner> hi to all!
<owner> from Greece!
<owner> i'm a new user!
<owner> and i have ubuntu
<marie> something keeps over-writing my /etc/resolv.conf settings? anyone know how to stop this awful problem?
<owner> i have a problem , i don't have sound....
<owner> can someone help me?
<munk_> HELP!:( my laptop keeps getting locked if i leave it on for 5 minuts and i dont use it....and i cant do anything about it unless i hard shutdown it.....no combination or individual button works.....please help me
<adz21c> hi, is there anyway to make my /dev/video* consistant? I have a webcam and a tv tuner and they seem to every so often switch. Usually the tuner is /dev/video0 but sometimes the webcam will take that, which makes launching tvtime irritating as by default it select video0
<ubuntu> how come kubuntu doesnt come with default support for playing mp3s
<adz21c> ubuntu: probably due to patents
<adz21c> ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats explains :-)
<fredthemonkey> hello. i just installed superkaramba and chose a few themes. aRoK crashed and i can't uninstall it. all the themes have disappeared from the list :( how can i fix this?
<spike_> how do I get kicker to show up, it says its running (I think its behind my desktop tho)
<chipbuddy>  does anyone know an open source budget planning program? i don't really need to manage multiple accounts (like gnucash). i have X dollars and I want to allocate portions to various items... should i just use a spreadsheet?
<marie> well, I removed DHCP and use static settings to fix, dhcp client on kubuntu was the problem
<marie> I'd like to fix it, rather than not use dhcp
<fredthemonkey> in other words: where does amarok save its currently installed theme infos?
<fredthemonkey> *superkaramba, not amarok >_<
<berto> ciao vorrerei andare sul cnale italiano,come si fa? grazie
<berto> 000000000000
<Kovert> how can i set my mounted windows disk r+w (kde4)
<cadoo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kcron> hi!
<kcron> does anybody know if there is a good javadoc-browser for kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> hi all
<K-CRON> hi
<ign0ramus> how do i clear the history of commands issued in a terminal emulator (yakuake in this case)?
<K-CRON> does anybody know a good javadoc-browser?
<jpds> ign0ramus: rm -f ~/.bash_history
<ign0ramus> jpds: thanks man
<jpds> Welcome.
<K-CRON> anybody know a nice javadoc-browser?
<K-CRON> hey pls i need help!
<ign0ramus> k-cron: did you check http://plugins.intellij.net/plugin/?id=612
<jpds> K-CRON: apt-cache search javadoc ?
<Kovert> how can i set my mounted windows disk r+w (kde4)
<ign0ramus> kovert: what's your disk named? (sda1)?
<Kovert> sdab
<Kovert> "dev/stab1"
<thiago__> exit
<raoni_> oi
<Kovert> "/dev/sda1       /windows        ntfs-3g  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0   0" is my fstab line
<Kovert> ign0ramus: saw that?
<ign0ramus> kovert: yeah... i'm just wondering if a chmod would work - someone here probably knows
<Kovert> ign0ramus: think i need a fstab line change
<marie> nope using static IP information did not stop something from over-writing my /etc/resolv.conf
<marie> this is stupid
<K-CRON> windows partition is ntfs... only ntfs-3g driver can write to ntfs
<Kovert> K-CRON: /dev/sda1       /windows        ntfs-3g  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0   0" is my fstab line
<marie> I know format install mandrake or redhat will fix the resolv.conf, but how to I make it work in kubuntu
<marie> if I cannot use the network, then kubuntu is not useful
<fredthemonkey> my superkaramba still doesn't display 2 themes in the list and i can't uninstall them :( how do i do that?
<ign0ramus> kovert: this may be helpful to you: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/775576.html
<vlt> Hello. How can I disable the proprietary nvidia driver and use the one from Xorg?
<ign0ramus> fredthemonkey: most of your config files should be in /home/usernamehere/.superkaramba - you can probably remove the themes in there.
<K-CRON> kovert: is it mounted with ntfs-3g?
<ign0ramus> k-cron: it would appear so based on his fstab entry
<ign0ramus> and in the last few kubuntu version, i believe ntfs-3g is included by default.
<Kovert> yes
<Kovert>  i used "ntfs-config"
<fredthemonkey> ign0ramus: thanks, but this didnt help it :S when i try to install the old ones again i can't because theres a green check-thing infront of it :-\
<Kovert> thats gave me what I needed
<K-CRON> ya sry i didnt notice the fstab-line
<Kovert> all the to bunt a .dmg file
<marie> how do I stop example.org from appearing in /etc/resolv.conf
<Kovert> burn
<vlt> I have an nvidia vga chip and need OpenGL. What driver can I use?
<Kovert> vlt: you using kde?
<vlt> Kovert: Yes.
<Kovert> vlt: install restricted drivers
<Kovert> vlt: then open restricted driver manager
<ign0ramus> fredthemonkey: you may get a better answer in #superkaramba
<vlt> Kovert: Is it "linux-restricted-modules-generic"?
<vlt> Kovert: This is installed.
<Kovert> vlt: do you see a restricted driver manager?
<fredthemonkey> ign0ramus: thanks, i didn't know that this channel exists :D
<vlt> Kovert: Yes, but ius there no open source driver for nvidia cards?
<ign0ramus> fredthemonkey: i didn't either - found it via google ;)
<Kovert> vlt: ys but this is the easy way to download and install
<vlt> Kovert: Ok, I activated the driver and will restart X ...
<Kovert> :-)
<marie> example.org came back yet again in my resolv.conf
<fredthemonkey> ign0ramus: i got it solved now with this page: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/SuperKaramba/FAQ#Themes_can.27t_be_reinstalled_with_SuperKaramba <- it says: Delete the file ~/.kde/share/config/superkarambarc :D
<vlt> Hmmm, I get "Illegal instruction" from a program when using the prop. nvidia driver. Any idea how to solve this?
<ign0ramus> fredthemonkey: good on you!
<ZmAY> can someone help me with php.. when i acces to .php page browser prompt me whether to save the file or to open it with program, instead of just showing the page.. any suggesstions
<Piernodoyuna> hola
<ign0ramus> vlt: when you try to use compiz?
<vlt> ign0ramus: No the program I try to run is "zattoo".
<ign0ramus> vlt: have you tried toggling graphics acceleration?
<vlt> ign0ramus: Where?
<ign0ramus> vlt: i believe its in restricted hw manager - not sure, i don't have any restricted drivers
<jussi01> ZmAY: just choose your browser to open it?
<ZmAY> jussi01: not working
<jussi01> ZmAY: Id suggest this is another one for #ubuntu-server - be patient in there as its not that active - especially on weekends, but The regulars are very knowledable when they drop by
<ZmAY> i found is in troublleshooting, followed instructions but still same
<[ifrog]> scantv says, scantv scans a v4l device for available TV stations and writes a xawtv/fbtv config file. So where is the config file located?
<jussi01> [ifrog]: Id suppose it would be in ~/ (your home dir) under a hidden file or folder
<jussi01> [ifrog]: is there a special reason you are using that and not kaffeine?
<[ifrog]> jussi01, I just need some working frequency.
<jussi01> [ifrog]: kaffeine has a built in scanner
<spike_> how do you remove kickers info panels about what you mouseover?
<[ifrog]> jussi01, really ! iv looked threw its menu. How do i access it?
<[ifrog]> v0.8.5 here..
<jussi01> [ifrog]: wait a sec - is it a digital or analog card?
<[ifrog]> OR maybe some one could tell me where scantv saves the config file?
<[ifrog]> jussi01, Analog.
<jussi01> [ifrog]: ahh, my bad. kaffeine only does digital
<[ifrog]> :( ok.
<jussi01> [ifrog]: Id give tvtime a go though - thats what I have for my analog card
<jussi01> also
<jussi01> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<gokturk> turkey
<Guest76953> ubuntu
 * chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony> is there a way to go back to a previous version if the one you are in has problems?
<ReckaH> i think you have to format then//////
<chalcedony> ah
<ReckaH> but i am not sure.......
<Guest76953> turkey
<Guest76953> turkey
<Guest76953> turkey ubuntu server
<Guest76953> slm
<Guest76953> milelt
<fitoria> hi
<fitoria> I just installed kde 4.1
<fitoria> and when i try to run a GTK app like firefox this shows up
<fitoria> Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<fitoria> ??????
<dejan> hy everybody
<dejan> I have some problems with wuanta building from svn
<dejan> can anybody help me please?
<arax> hi i've got problems installing qemu
<dejan> quanta
<dejan> the error i get is: Unknown CMake command "kde4_add_library"
<dejan> what is yours arax?
<arax> i should unpack files in root
<arax> or rather paste them
<dejan> it's not necessity
<arax> what should i do then following http://calamari.reverse-dns.net:980/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/QuickStartGuide step 1?
<dejan> if you compiling from source then you ned run as root only the make install command
<arax> binaries
<dejan> do u have .deb package?
<arax> no
<arax> just files
<dejan> then you probbably should try something like "./configure" or "cmake <pathToSrc>"
<dejan> of course you have to be inside your source directory to do this
<arax> i'll have a look at that stuff
<arax> can i start a programme with admin rights via the gui?
<adz21c> arax: kdesu <app> in run dialog
<arax> where can i find the run dialog?
<dejan> alt-F2 key shortcut
<dejan> can anybody help me with this error please: Unknown CMake command "kde4_add_library".
<dejan> I get this when I run: cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/home/me/quanta ../
<dejan> I was searching through internet but found noting useful
<spike_> I wish it were legal for someone to translate the windows .dll's for safar it .so's for linux :)
<ryo> hi
<LetsGo67> In (gtk-)recordmydesktop, I am unable to record any sound. Can someone help me fix this issue, please?
<JoshOvki> I have a problem with my webcam. I was bought it was a birthday present from a good friend. When i plug it in and use a program such as Cheese, aMsn, Skype it works for a random amount of time, always under 5 minuets. The picture seperate into horizonal segments and then gets updated at different times, the bottom one doesnt get updated. So its impossible to make out a picture. I have been googleing for a few days and still no success. The webcam
<JoshOvki> is Logitech QuickCam E 3500 Plus, and im running Kubuntu 8.04.
<amigo> Package A have depends: B,C,D. I wanna install A without C? Please help.
<ubuntu> hello :)
<ubuntu> can anyone assist or direct me to the crashed and burned pc department
<ubuntu> I am going to get some snacks in the mean time brb
<jussi01> ubuntu: your are at it. please ask your question
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> how shall I put it
<ubuntu> can I download a usbversion of ubuntu or something it is the only option i got left
<w8tah> hi guys -- i run hardy and fluxbox -- i want to add full kde4 support - - but not use kde as the desktop  -- how do i do this?
<ubuntu> I got error 15
<ubuntu> now I have diskerror
<ubuntu> but I have disable my hds in my bios
<ubuntu> i don't got a HD floppy
<ubuntu> but when I live boot with cd i get error
<ubuntu> I got two hds but no operating system functional
<mahmoud__> hi every one
<ubuntu> so which distro has a usb edition?
<w8tah> hi guys -- i run hardy and fluxbox -- i want to add full kde4 support - - but not use kde as the desktop  -- how do i do this?
<dejan> <w8tah> you just have to install somethink like kubuntu-kde4-desktop package and all o of its dependence of course
<BAMAToNE> i've checked "enable networked sound" so that i can listen to music from a networked windows drive in my apt, but when amarok plays the mp3, there is no sound.
<spike_> how can I set the meta key to open the kmenu?
<spike_> or is there already a keycombo to do it?
<BAMAToNE> when i tried to apply the networked sound setting, the system tries to restart sound manager, but just keeps doing it over and over.
<slow-motion> n8
<XenThraL> anyone know if theres a shortcut in kate that opens the .h or .cpp file with the same name as the file you're viewing?
<dejan> <XenThraL> F12 will do the work ;)
<spike_> why is there no emerald-themes package in hardy?
<narothepharoh> I cant get my nvidia driver working after update> It says this.Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<narothepharoh> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<HUNTER_byt1> How to mount a NTFS partition?
<teddy_> you need to install special packages
<teddy_> after that use man smbmount
<engineer> ?
<engineer> HUNTER_byt1 sudo mount -t ntfs-3g drive directory
<teddy_> <HUNTER_byt1>, try smbmount
<teddy_> hi, all
<teddy_> How I can run next opening file in the same application window?
<narothepharoh> I cant get my nvidia driver working after update> It says this.Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<narothepharoh> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<gimpysmurf> did you run the update as sudo?  or howevr, whatever the process is that is trying to write to the dir.. does it have root permissions?   that's my guess
<rambo3> is there any better menu system , that is simple  like in gnome.
<rambo3> start menu
<gimpysmurf> kde
<miraclemaxim_> rambo you click the K
<xenol> hi
<xenol> i want to ask from which i could benefit more, i want to mount my /tmp, but i am not sure if i should use partition on my raid 0 or tmpfs (on ram)
<sourcemaker> do you know http://quercus.caucho.com? it is really faster than native php?
<rambo3> miraclemaxim_: what?
<Grot> hej
<spike_> I don't understand :(
<spike_> ahh I know why theres no themesin emerald its not a package missing its a different method, using svn
<spike_> svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes
<spike_> so once you've done that, where does it put the .emerald files?
<snikker> when i build a deb package under hardy,i've got this error: "dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: debian/application/usr/bin/application shouldn't be linked with libexpat.so.1 (it uses none of its symbols)." it worked fine in gutsy/feisty
<ubuntu> heij
<ubuntu> Onkoo tääl suomalaisia
<ubuntu> ?
<jpds> !fi | Profiili
<ubottu> Profiili: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Profiili> oho
<Profiili> silmät seisoo
<nuxil> are there any other apps that does TTS besides festival ?
<spike_> hardy needs a kgtk package! :)
<nuxil> heh
<histo> It needs a lot of fixes also
<deco_> hy folks
<deco_> i just want ot ask what is the diference betwen "make clean" and "make distclean"
<szakulec> make clean just removes the compiled files; make distclean removes any config files in addition (.configure and the like)
<deco_> oh, thanks
<deco_> is there more useful commands that it wuld be great to know?
<deco_> for example how can you uninstall an installed aplication
<AlmightyCthulhu> is there a Kubuntu 8.10 disc with KDE 4.1?
<deco_> if you install that app from source
<szakulec> if you've compiled from source, go into the source directory and type make uninstall
<deco_> ql, buth if I remove source from my PC then it is not possible to uninstall that app, right?
<szakulec> yes and no
<nuxil> szakulec, i always been woundering about. if you remove the source code. you need to dl it again to uninstall it.. but what files can be saved from the source code. to do make unintsall.
<deco_> <AlmightyCthulhu> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/alpha-3/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso
<nuxil> the Makefile ?
<AlmightyCthulhu> deco: I'm getting the x86-64 version, I just didn't know what KDE it came with
<nuxil> szakulec, dont know if you understood my question
<AlmightyCthulhu> I tried grabbing kubuntu-desktop and that didn't go over so well
<AlmightyCthulhu> I blasted KDE 4.0 pretty bad, I feel I should probably at least look at 4.1
<deco_> this link should work for 32 bit PC
<szakulec> having not done make uninstall, I'm not sure which file exactly, but keeping the makefile around would be a good idea
<engineer> AlmightyCthulhu 4.1 is a lot better
<szakulec> if you have no other choice, look in the makefile under the uninstall heading
<benjamin> AlmightyCthulhu: i installed 4.1 earlier today, it's running much more smoothly for me than 4.0 did
<AlmightyCthulhu> engineer: I've heard that the compositing in KDE 4 is much faster than Compiz
<szakulec> you'll also need the .mak files
<AlmightyCthulhu> Compiz is the best way I've found to kill your video card
<engineer> i like compiz
<engineer> and my card is quite powerful
<engineer> so
<w8tah> im trying to build kvirc4 which wants phonon support - -how do i get it goin with kde4 ?
<nuxil> szakulec, yea. never actualy tried it.. just been woundering about it.. to save space
<engineer> i cant tell
<szakulec> just do a make clean if you're concerned about space
<benjamin> i'm looking forward to when kde natively does the set of cube effects that compiz does
<AlmightyCthulhu> I know GLXGEARS isn't really a benchmark
<AlmightyCthulhu> but Compiz cuts me down 15-20%
<szakulec> if you want a benchmark, go to http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<AlmightyCthulhu> yep, used that before, it usually shuts up the "64-bit isn't better" bunch
<engineer> The most recent release of the Phoronix Test Suite is version 1.0.5 and was released on August 3, 2008
<engineer> released today
<szakulec> they've recently added some new OpenGL benchmarks that should push any card you own to the limit
<AlmightyCthulhu> I have a geforce 7650 on this machine, and a 7300 LE on my Athlon 64
<AlmightyCthulhu> course that box is using FreeBSD
<AlmightyCthulhu> well, what do you know, GNOME's disc writer is working, all and all Intrepid is being buggy, even by Alpha standards
<AlmightyCthulhu> and most of them have been in GVFS or GDM itself :(
<AlmightyCthulhu> if I file one more bug, I'll go nuts
#kubuntu 2009-07-27
<albeNt> hi guys!
<albeNt> hi guys...someone ther=
<albeNt> I have a problem here!!!!
<albeNt> my HD is incresing temperature...solutions?....
<albeNt> Im using ubuntu amd64 in hp pavilion 6500
<Xnet0> albeNt: your hard drive??
<albeNt> yep
<albeNt> is a WDC
<Xnet0> albeNt: if so, thats not an issue with linux.. thats a hardware issue.
<albeNt> western digital
<laur> sal
<laur> ce faceti
<laur> oamnei
<laur> romania
<Xnet0> albeNt; the only thing i could think of is that linux is not detecting all of your RAM. If this is true, more paging will occur on the HDD/
<albeNt> Yes I know, but there are some config in hdparm to fix it
<albeNt> no ubuntu detect all my RAM welll
<Xnet0> albeNt: hmm.. not sure..
<Xnet0> Could anyone help me out with some networking issues???
<albeNt> yep my HD is risint temp to 45-48 celsius degree
<Xnet0> get a good case lol
<albeNt> is that normal?
<Xnet0> no. not at all
<Xnet0> i have both the WD 500 and 640gb drives..
<Xnet0> therer temp issues are easy
<albeNt> my HD critical temp is 60-65...T_T
<Xnet0> dont worry lol
<camahueto> Hi all
<Xnet0> open your case if you have to
<camahueto> I don't know if anyone can help me with this
<albeNt> I cant ia a laptop...lol
<Xnet0> im having problems with my mac address, and my router assigning me another mac address upon startup. How can i help this?
<camahueto> I was adding labels to files on nepomuk in dolphin and then a konsole openned (the one inside dolphin)
<camahueto> in this konsole apperead a cd command to my current directory and then a clear command
<camahueto> like 10 times
<Xnet0> camahueto; this console inside the window is perfect.. why would you want to remove it??
<albeNt> ok guys c ya later, and thanks for your help!.
<Xnet0> camahueto: its great when compiling .java files, and other sorts..
<camahueto> I checked all the logs and nothing is strange in the authlog
<camahueto> I used it
<Xnet0> can anyone help me with router ip assigning problems??
<camahueto> Xnet0: I use that konsole, but I don't like when It appears when I don't ask for it, when It appears by itself and begins issuing commands by itself
<twas> I want to set a static IP. I follow these directions: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<camahueto> Xnet0 It's strange
<twas> But after I reset my interface, I still have the dynamic IP
<twas> How can I get static IP?
<Xnet0> twas, why do you need this static ip address?
<twas> Xnet0: So I can direct my router to port forward to this machine
<JavaTheJHut> twas, aah i see. Im having an interesting problem also. I changed my mac address, and would like it to stay the same, but my ip is set to my static one upon startup. this changes my mac address.
<JavaTheJHut> twas, this causes my mac addresss to change back to the original one, everytime linux boots. If i change the mac while in linux then the router see's two of my machines.
<JavaTheJHut> twas, is this sort of what you are dealing with?
<twas> Nah, just the IP not the MAC
<JavaTheJHut> twas, oo so your ip address is a different one everytime you boot?
<JavaTheJHut> twas, what problems are DHCP causing you? i'm just asking because im interested.
<BluesKaj> twas, wicd will allow static IP without mac address porbs
<BluesKaj> probs
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | twas
<ubottu> twas: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<BluesKaj> hmm, well you can lead a horse to water ....
<edge> BluesKaj, but it will drown in the water?
<Nameless_au> hi. which is better - kmail or thunderbird?
<BluesKaj> edge,  uhm they can swim
<Nameless_au> opinions pls
<edge> BluesKaj, they can , but they wont drink
<hydrogen> Nameless_au: thunderbird
<hydrogen> kmail is pretty bad
<BluesKaj> kmail was good til they tried too hard to make it pretty and too easy to use ..totally screwed it up
<Nameless_au> tnx guys
<darren> hello, quick question. I just did a reinstall and my application audio isn't working.  I fixed this before very simply but don't remember how. Help?
<darren> I seem to recall disabling OSS I think, but do not remember exactly what I did.
<darren> anyone?
<Firefishe> How do I kill the current xserver session from terminal? One of my Firefox extensions just took touchpad control away from me, so I need to restart the server.
<Fanfare_> Firefishe: restart X-Server ? sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Fanfare_> Firefishe: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<ubsafder> anyone knows how to get data out of track ?
<Drknezz> Hi! Is there anyway i can disable Compositing with a hotkey? KDE4
<thomasdorn> hey
<BluesKaj> hey thomasdorn
<thomasdorn> he
<thomasdorn> i just started using irc
<thomasdorn> what do you recommend for a news group program
<thomasdorn> does anyone know a good irc program for gnome
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu but kde apps work on gnome ..konversation for one
<thomasdorn> where can i see the other irc channels
<DaskreeCH> thomasdorn: Might not want to :)
<BluesKaj> you are using konversation thomasdorn , stick with it in gnome too :)
<DaskreeCH> thomasdorn: What are you interested in?
<thomasdorn> python programming
<BluesKaj> type  /list in the server textbox
<thomasdorn> ok
<DaskreeCH> ##python
<BluesKaj>  /list python will give you several
<thomasdorn> thanks guys
<BluesKaj> right
<HFSPLUS> Kubuntu sucks
<HFSPLUS> Kubuntu sucks
<Planetary> ok back, ok so  i all my graphics work great except hd flash videos, they are choppy. also fullscreen videos can be choppy. i do have legacy workaround on in compiz. i have kubutnu restricted extras installed. i have a geforce 7600gt with dirver 180 working fine. 173 and 96 are options. waht should i do, should i try a differnt driver?
<Planetary> gila_monster: wil 185 work work with 7600? where do i get that and should i do that? is anyone else having problems with flash videos?
<HFSPLUS> Kubuntu sucks
<HFSPLUS> !OPS
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, tsimpson, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<bazhang> HFSPLUS, stop that
<DaskreeCH> Pricey: You realise he just called ops himself
<DaskreeCH> assuming that was a him
<DaskreeCH> Planetary: Not familiar with the nVidia setup for graphics but I'll wager you can find out if it has support on the driver download site
<Planetary> DaskreeCH: what site would that be?
<DaskreeCH> nvidia.com ?
<Planetary> ok nice i just downloaded 185
<Planetary> should i use jocky or whatever to uninstall what i have first?
<DaskreeCH> sure
<volty> hi, I just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 and it seems a nightmare, panel color, cursor out of phase (some more chars ahead of where it actually puts the typed), difficulties with kpackagekit etc etc
<volty> what do you suggest pls ?
<JavaTheJHut> volty, i had the same types of problems. The panel colour can be changed fromt the system settings menu. This option is under appearance.
<DaskreeCH> volty: for 8.04 Remix?
<DaskreeCH> from
<volty> DaskreeCH: don't know
<DaskreeCH> volty: ok tell me what you did
<volty> DaskreeCH: I just clicked the button 'Version Upgrade' in Adept ...
<thomasdorn> \list python
<thomasdorn> \list
<DaskreeCH> volty: ok in KDE3?
<volty> DaskreeCH: it was all ok before the upgrade, now it's quite ugly with kde4.2.2 (from the menu editor)
<DaskreeCH> volty: So I assume that it upgraded to 8.10 first?
<volty> I don't think so
<DaskreeCH> oh?
<DaskreeCH> hmm
<DaskreeCH> I've no clue what you did then :)
<DaskreeCH> I didn't know that the system can update from 8.04 to 9.04
<volty> I'm ready to install it from scratch but only if I don't get again this crap of kde4 fancy
<DaskreeCH> and you are running KDE 4.2.2 now you say?
<volty> it says so from the system menu editor
<DaskreeCH> what do you call KDE 4 fancy ?
<volty> the colors, the fact I can't move widgets on the panel, I cannot find where to set the background color of the panel, i cannot install korundum for kde3 (ruby bindings)
<DaskreeCH> !info konundrum
<ubottu> Package konundrum does not exist in jaunty
<DaskreeCH> Oh wait korundum ?
<volty> korundum
<DaskreeCH> !info korundum
<ubottu> Package korundum does not exist in jaunty
<DaskreeCH> Not sure I've ever heard of that
<volty> !info libkorundum
<ubottu> Package libkorundum does not exist in jaunty
<volty> but it is listed using kpackagekit
<DaskreeCH> !info kdebindings-kde4
<ubottu> kdebindings-kde4 (source: kdebindings): KDE 4 bindings for Python, Ruby and (CIL) C#. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
#kubuntu 2009-07-28
<fernando_> join #turbogears
<Gamarok__> guys i had a question any one know when the next lts will be out
<bazhang> Gamarok__, should be 10.04
<Gamarok__> oh thanks bazhang
<seraphim> hello..... some online ? I have problem with the clipport.... sometimes it work, sometimes not !
<Ryann> How can I install the b43-fwcutter for KDE4, anyone know?
<Ryann> How can I install the b43-fwcutter for KDE4, anyone know how?
<Ryann> How can I install the b43-fwcutter for KDE4, anyone know how?
<Ryann> How can I install the b43-fwcutter for KDE4, anyone know how?
<Ryann> How can I install the b43-fwcutter for KDE4, anyone know how?
<Ryann> How can I install the b43-fwcutter for KDE4, anyone know how?
<Ryann> How can I install the b43-fwcutter for KDE4, anyone know how?
<FloodBotK1> Ryann: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> i need to mount the mem stick in my sony camera,how do i do that?
<BruceLeeds> hi, ich habe eine reihe jpg's die ich ausdrucken möchte
<BruceLeeds> damit die aber nicht ewig brauchen, will ich die erst in pdfs umwandeln
<BruceLeeds> das funktioniert mit convert und pdftk aber nicht so recht, weil die pdf seiten winzig klein auf den blättern und damit auch nachher auf dem papier sind
<BruceLeeds> was kann ich tun?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BruceLeeds> ups sorry
<traumschule> Isch hebb 'n Problem!.. Mein Linux - es überlebt den Auflösungswechsel kurz vorm Anmelden nur im Kaltstart; sonst friert die Anzeige an diesem Punkt ein und es steht ein verkrüppelte Version des Bildes auf dem Schirm, das ich beim letzten Einfrieren auf dem Schirm hatte. Nach dem Einfrieren reagiert der Rechner überhauptnichtmehr, startet jedoch nach Stromabdrehen wieder klaglos - und friert erneut ein, wenn man nicht lange genug g
<traumschule>  hat. Ein parallel installiertes Windows zeigt keine vergleichbaren Probleme. Kann mir jemand das Problem erklären? und vielleicht am besten noch Hinweise zur Behebung/Umgehung geben?
<BruceLeeds> traumschule: das ist ein englischer kanal
<bazhang> !de | traumschule
<ubottu> traumschule: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<traumschule> :-D
<traumschule> sorry
<traumschule> I'm not familiar with my new IRC client yet...
<bazhang> traumschule, which one
<traumschule> Quassel - but that's not the actual problem...
<bazhang> okay, what is the problem traumschule
<traumschule> (wait - I'll try to translate my german help request...)
 * shadeslayer is wandering about google hitting roadblocks everywhere :)
<shadeslayer> anyone who can help me with a DSC T70?
<traumschule> My Linux - it survives the change of display resolution that takes place right before you can log in only with a cold start; otherwise the whole system freezes at this point with a distorted version of the screen that was on the display at the last freeze. System doesn't react anymore but reboots without problems after cutting power - but freezes again if the power wasn't off long enough. Windows doesn't show similar things. Can somebo
<traumschule>  explain the problem? and maybe give hints on how to fix it?
<shadeslayer> traumschule: i basically need to mount the mem stick inside the camera
<shadeslayer> but i cant
<traumschule> :-) I basically wasn't talking to you - but...
<bazhang> traumschule, which video card and driver
<shadeslayer> traumschule: oh,sorry... :P
<bazhang> traumschule, is this ati and fglrx
<traumschule> em - em - the free one...
<bazhang> radeon?
<traumschule> and - I think it's ati
<bazhang> traumschule, try lspci in konsole
<traumschule> yes - think so - but I'm trying to check to be sure...
<bazhang> best to be certain traumschule :)
<traumschule> yes - Radeon 9000
<bazhang> traumschule, and this is jaunty? with desktop effects enabled?
<traumschule> and no non-free driver installed - so it should be fglrx - right?
<bazhang> traumschule, does hardware drivers show the proprietary one in use?
<traumschule> jaunty - desktop effects: I didn't change anything there since installation...
<Mamarok> traumschule: fglrx *is* the proprietary driver
<traumschule> fglrx is the proprietary one?
<Mamarok> the free driver would be radeon
<traumschule> no proprietary drivers in use here...
<traumschule> well - then it's radeon, I guess...
<phar0z> does anonyone have experience here with setting up a Ethernet HD Powerline Adapter on Linux?
<Noisia> Don't suppose anyone can try to help me with a very daft, very vague question about themes?
<traumschule> the graphix card is some years old...
<Mamarok> traumschule: well, fglrx is default on Jaunty if it detects an ATI card that is *officially* supported by the ATI driver, even if it's not :(
<Mamarok> !ask | Noisia
<ubottu> Noisia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mamarok> phar0z: same for you, just ask
<traumschule> the computer is five years old but since the graphic card died some time ago I replaced it with an even older one
<traumschule> maybe ATI doesn't support it anymore - however: it's the free driver.
<Noisia> I saw a theme on someone's laptop today that I quite liked. I didn't get the name of it, just that it was on 9.04, had a dark-grey and white colour scheme with an oval motif in the title bar of windows, and, according to the owner of the laptop, it was a default theme.
<Mamarok> traumschule: that is most likely, use the free radeon driver
<Mamarok> Noisia: depends which KDE version he is using
<traumschule> well, I guess I am using it already...
<Mamarok> dark would be Oxygen for KDE 4.0-4.2, light would be Air for KDE 4.3
<Noisia> I assume it was 4.2
<Mamarok> Noisia: then it's Oxygen
<Mamarok> but there is no oval in the title bar, he must have had a strange screen setting, there is a circle :)
<Noisia> Sorry, I know it's vague, but that doesn't appear to be it. The grey was darker, and the "oval motif" is perhaps better described as a rounded rectangle that enclosed text in the title bar. Thanks for your help though.
<Mamarok> Noisia: well, the easiest would be to ask your friend?
<Mamarok> guessing is rather difficult
<Mamarok> if it is really default, then it is Oxygen in KDE 4.2.x
<piotrek> o so tu kurna chodzi
<Noisia> Were the person not a lecturer who was covering the one class for a sick staff member who I asked in passing at the end of the lecture, I'd find out easily. I guess I'll keep guessing elsewhere, lest I draw anymore condescending ire.
<Mamarok> piotrek: English, please
<piotrek> english what ??
<Mamarok> piotrek: this is an English channel, you have benn writing something not in English
<Mamarok> been* even
<puttu> hi
<puttu> is there any one from india
<Mamarok> puttu: this is an English speaking support channel
<Mamarok> puttu: please do not send unsolicited PMs
<puttu> i am not getting please tel me  what is it
<Mamarok> puttu: do not query people if you haven't been asked to do so
<bigjools> hi there.  Quassel is silent for me (KDE4.3 and 4.2), is it a bug or can it be configurably fixed?
<puttu> okie
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why does soundconverter give me errors like: MP3 unavailable: Perl module MP3::Info not found?  Which packages are missing??
<lumm> mp3info
<BluesKaj> Roey, sudo aptitude install libk3b3-extracodecs libxine1-ffmpeg
<lumm> apt-get install mp3info
<Roey> thank you so much
<Roey> BluesKaj:  libk3b3-extracodecs is already the newest version.
<Roey> libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<kucingoren> Hello
<Roey> lumm:  mp3info is already the newest version.
<kucingoren> where can i find a yahoo messager for kubuntu
<kucingoren> please help me
<Roey> BluesKaj, lumm: it gives me that for a bunch of things:  ogg, mp3, etc.
<BluesKaj> Roey, try kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Roey> BluesKaj:  it installed, but soundconvert.pl still gives errors about he same thing
<Roey> BluesKaj, lumm: http://pastebin.com/m2d454a86
<BluesKaj> soundKonverter ?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  nono, soundconvert.pl
<Roey> er
<BluesKaj> Roey, install soundKonverter
<Roey> soundconverter.pl
<Roey> BluesKaj:  yeah that didn't work either.
<Roey> I've tried it before.  It just stalls in converting ogg files.
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Roey> BluesKaj:  thanks
<BluesKaj> Roey, maybe someone more knowledgeable about audio formats can help ...I normally don't fool with ogg or mp3 since I'm a bit of an audio purist ..wav and uncompressed formats are more to my liking and interest .
<Roey> BluesKaj:  thanks so much anyway
<Roey> :)
<BluesKaj> np
<Roey> ah, I see you're on #chromium too
<Roey> no wonder you seemed familiar!
<BluesKaj> yup :)
<Roey> BluesKaj:  do you know by any chance how to enable the numpad in chromium so that it works like the numpad in firefox?
<BluesKaj> nope, sorry
<Roey> ok
<Roey> tahnsk anyway
<Roey> alright, off to work
<Roey> ciao
<BluesKaj> <--- not much help
<MraMor> Тут русские есть ?
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ipavkovic> hi
<ipavkovic> anyone else has dependency problems on updating jaunty with 4.3 RC 3 ?
<BluesKaj> ipavkovic, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ivanovic_> KoaLiNa`
<ipavkovic> BluesKaj: this does not change my dependency problem. I chose to "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite --install /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-dev_4%3a4.2.98-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa3_i386.deb"
<ipavkovic> and this helped
<ipavkovic> just wonder if I am alone in this world with this problem :)
<BluesKaj> ipavkovic, how did you upgrade ?
<jiohdi> anyone awake/
<CzarAlex> If Ubuntu detects my wireless card out of the box (fresh install) Kubuntu will do the same, right?
<daDudeMan> I upgraded from Hearon to Ibis to Jackalope.  I have vnc setup on Xinetd, and when I connect I get a screen with artifacts and hardly legible.  do I need to use another vncserver?
<tom_> hali
<Captain_Haddock> !hu | hali
<ubottu> hali: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Captain_Haddock> !hu | tom_
<ubottu> tom_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Captain_Haddock> er
<Captain_Haddock> he's not even here
<Captain_Haddock> :S
<GeekThunder> Hi, I copied Kubuntu 9.04 DVD x64 files on my usb flash disk, how can I install that from the flashDisk?
<Captain_Haddock> !usb-creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-creator
<Captain_Haddock> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Captain_Haddock> :S
<GeekThunder> Hi, I copied Kubuntu 9.04 DVD x64 files on my usb flash disk, how can I install that from the flashDisk?
<BluesKaj> !USB-install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about USB-install
<BluesKaj> !info usb-install
<ubottu> Package usb-install does not exist in jaunty
<BluesKaj> !info usb-image
<ubottu> Package usb-image does not exist in jaunty
<BluesKaj> GeekThunder, if your pc is fairly new (less than 3yrs old) then your BIOS might have the usb boot option
<bdgraue> GeekThunder: usb-creator may help you
<GeekThunder> I'm in Windows right now
<bdgraue> GeekThunder: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ try this, its also available for windows
<GeekThunder> bdgraue: I used it, but when it boots from the usb , It does not start the Kubuntu installation
<GeekThunder> bdgraue: it says that it can not find the kernel!!!
<bdgraue> i think there is an install icon on the desktop if you start the livesystem, GeekThunder
<GeekThunder> bdgraue: It doesn't go to the kubuntu LIVE at all
<bdgraue> so there is something wrong, but i cant tell you what it is, sry GeekThunder
<GeekThunder> bdgraue: thx anyways
<bdgraue> maybe try to write the image again
<Captain_Haddock> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Captain_Haddock> <GeekThunder> Hi, I copied Kubuntu 9.04 DVD x64 files on my usb flash disk, how can I install that from the flashDisk?
<Captain_Haddock> just copying will not work
<GeekThunder> Captain_Haddock: I know, so how can I make it bootable to install kubuntu?
<genii> GeekThunder: Did you try the Unetbootin method described here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<GeekThunder> Captain_Haddock: I'm in Windows, so usb-creator wont work ;)
<genii> <cough cough> See above
<GeekThunder> genii: yes, exactly. using Kubuntu 9.04 x64 DVD
<GeekThunder> genii: <cough cough> :D
<ubsafder> i changed video card how do i reconfigure ?
<ubsafder> i can get to a promppt
<bdgraue> GeekThunder: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ should do the job
<BluesKaj> ubsafder, ok , lspci | grep -i vga
<genii> GeekThunder: Is the usb stick formatted to fat32?
<Captain_Haddock> GeekThunder: usb-creator is available on the live cd
<GeekThunder> genii: yes
<Captain_Haddock> no idea about the dvd
<GeekThunder> Captain_Haddock: I have DVD x64
<BluesKaj> ubsafder, have you disabled the old card or onboard in the BIOS peripherals ?
<GeekThunder> ok, thx guys
<genii> I wonder if his USB stick is larger than 4Gb
<ubsafder> yes the old card is totally out of the computer
<Captain_Haddock> ubsafder: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Captain_Haddock> or something like that :P
<ubsafder> i want to boot as normal all the services but not have X starting
<BluesKaj> ubsafder, what did  lspci | grep -i vga tell you ?  X looks at the kernel module for that particuclar card and then runs a generic vesa driver til the right one is installed.  We need to make sure the right driver is installed afterwards
<ubsafder> nvidia geforce 6200
<BluesKaj> ok , hang on
<idyle> My auto hiding side panel won't unhide! When I mouse over it, I just see a tiny sliver of it, like it's empty, and can't click on it or configure it or anything!
<idyle> I'm using Karmic, which is freakin' awesome, except for this so far!
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for karmic idyle
<idyle> bazhang ok! thanks
<BluesKaj> ubsafder, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-180
<ubsafder> i can not install i have other broken package apt-get is not installing anything
<Captain_Haddock> ubsafder: pastebin the output
<Captain_Haddock> (if possible)
<tormina> апрррр
<ubsafder> i am on an oter computer here
<Captain_Haddock> which packages are broken?
<ubsafder> the broken one has no X
<BluesKaj> ubsafder, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ubsafder> libkipi6 is conflicting with libkipi-comon
<ubsafder> even dpkg --configure -a gives me a big mess something about kde-graphics
<derelict-jillsmi> hmm why when i copy a big data (65Gb) my system becomes too slow
<derelict-jillsmi> &
<derelict-jillsmi> ?
<ubsafder> how do i add a user in the sudoers list ?
<ubsafder> ok i can pastebin
<ubsafder> so i get this http://pastebin.com/m6ac5c05f
<derelict-jillsmi> am i alone with kde3,5? everybody on 4th...
<genii> derelict-jillsmi: I'm on 8.04/3.5.10
<derelict-jillsmi> genii: me too
<ubsafder> and configure -a gives me http://pastebin.com/m19fc828a
<derelict-jillsmi> genii: when u are copy\move a lots of data, do u have any speed problems or maybe system slow?
<genii> derelict-jillsmi: Not that I've noticed.
<derelict-jillsmi> genii: hmm but i have(
<genii> derelict-jillsmi: I'm on 32bit version, dual 32 bit laptop. Mostly for file transfers etc I am using command-line (wget or scp)
<derelict-jillsmi> genii: maybe when from sata to sata copying?
<genii> derelict-jillsmi: It's a laptop, my drive is an internal sata ... I notice no real lag when coping to-from external usb drive or over the network
<barbapa> hello
<barbapa> what the new name for libdb3-util ?
<derelict-jillsmi> i whant to compile c\c++ code in terminal what needs to be installed?
<Pici> derelict-jillsmi: Install the build-essential package.
<genii> derelict-jillsmi: build-essential
<derelict-jillsmi> Pici: genii: thakns
<kennethaar> where does kmail store it email? I looked in .kde/share/apps/kmail but can't find any email. I use disconnected imap. Kubuntu 9.04 with KDE RC3
<rrva> cannot compile kdebase-workspace-4.2.98: kcontrol/access/kaccess.h:15:30: error: Phonon/MediaObject: No such file or directory
<rrva> what to do to fix it? I have phonon include files
<shoriyan> Salut
<Captain_Haddock> kennethaar: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/not-sure-where-my-kmail-messages-are-located-605597/
<kennethaar> Captain_Haddock: Thx
<rrva> trying sudo ln -s ../phonon /usr/include/qt4/Phonon
<DudeMan> is anyone running vncserver on 9.04?  I found an updated post on "howto", which mostly seems  update font paths.  My session has artifacts in panel on bottom and on window bars.  fonts seem slightly odd too
<kennethaar> Captain_Haddock: I think the info on http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/not-sure-where-my-kmail-messages-are-located-605597/ is outdated with akonadi. I suspect that my mail is saved as a database by akonadi.
<Captain_Haddock> kennethaar: I see. I don't use it myself, sorry.
<Captain_Haddock> perhaps there's an export feature somewhere?
<genii> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/PIM/Akonadi#Where_does_Akonadi_store_my_data.3F  seems informative on this subject
<bobbob1016> My xorg is going up to 24% cpu for some reason.  Ksysguard doesn't show anything using a lot of memory or anything, any ideas?
<bobbob1016> Actually plasma is using 450+ meg out of my 3gig ram
<ubuntu> elo
<old-faltenface> ja?
<soundwav> elo
<mido_> salut
<vivxone> hey after how many days of regestry ubuntu or kubuntu cd will come
<vivxone> i am from india
<shadeslayer> vivxone: took me around 2.5 weeks to get it,im in gurgaon
<vivxone> i am in kerala
<vivxone> ok thanks for this
<shadeslayer> vivxone: better download a ISO,itll be faster
<shadeslayer> vivxone: no probs :)
<vivxone> shadeslayer :where r u from?
<shadeslayer> vivxone: gurgaon..
<brad_> how do I find the version of a software I have installed
<genii> brad_: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<genii> ( If it was installed through the package manager )
<brad_> thanks
<brad_> with me, it's always through the package manager
<neure> hello
<neure> i'm trying to open a dvd
<neure> i installed mplayer and kmplayer but it cant play the dvd
<neure> any ideas?
<neure> is there anything else / better to watch a dvd?
<Captain_Haddock> brad_: I have no idea about kpackagekit, but synaptic provides version information.
<Captain_Haddock> neure: as in watching the dvd?
<Captain_Haddock> have you tried dragon player?
<Captain_Haddock> it should prompt you to install all the software that is required
<e66> Is there any tool for folder comparison in Kubuntu? like meld in Ubuntu. I know Meld will run in Kubuntu. But I was looking for something purely kde? I want pure kde apps because It'll decrease my download size.
<Captain_Haddock> !info kompare
<ubottu> kompare (source: kdesdk): file difference viewer for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 385 kB, installed size 1076 kB
<Captain_Haddock> I think that does folders too
<neure> no, dragon player doesn't work
<Captain_Haddock> neure: doesn't work... how exactly?
<neure> it doesnt do anything when i press play
<el> How can I search for the contents of files?
<neure> mplayer apparently renders the first frame or so and then very quickly exits
<neure> http://pastebin.com/m742e8ce
<genii> el: grep searchthing filename
<Captain_Haddock> neure: are you actually selecting the dvd to play?
<neure> Captain_Haddock: im not sure since i havent used dragonplayer before
<e66> Captain_Haddock++
<e66> Captain_Haddock: Thanks
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<neure> it shows play disc
<neure> i click on it
<neure> then i click on play
<neure> i see nothing
<el> genii: No, I want to search through all my files, not a specific one. KDE4 doesn't seem to have any search dialog in the Kmenu.
<genii> Ah, OK
<Captain_Haddock> neure: I see.. well, let's try vlc then. Do you have it installed?
<neure> nope but i'll install it
<Captain_Haddock> el: do you want to find a file or find a string in one of your files?
<Dragnslcr> el- Dolphin's search can go through the contents of text files
<Dragnslcr> And maybe some info from some binary file types
<Captain_Haddock> Dragnslcr: does your KMenu shortcut key work when you are using konversation?
<neure> okay this dvd is region protected
<neure> i wonder if my dvd is in the right region
<Captain_Haddock> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Captain_Haddock> neure: one of those pages lists a tool to set the region to 0
<Captain_Haddock> does vlc not play it?
<neure> do, it doe snot play it
<Dragnslcr> Captain_Haddock- dunno, I never use a shortcut key for the K Menu
<Captain_Haddock> neure: add the medibuntu repository to your package manager.
<el> Dragnslcr: Yes, thats the dialog that I was looking for.
<Captain_Haddock> !medibuntu | neure
<ubottu> neure: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Captain_Haddock> Dragnslcr: It should be Alt + F1 by default, I guess
<el> Can I add a Kmenu entry for this Dolphin->Tools->Find File ?
<Dragnslcr> It was None for me. I set it to ctrl-meta-k, and it seems to work fine
<el> Or can I define a global shortcut for it?
<Dragnslcr> el- I think it's part of Dolphin, so I wouldn't think so, but there may be some other program or plasmoid that can do the same thing
<neure> okay now i think vlc is attempting crack the keys or something
<neure> doh
<neure> silly
<Captain_Haddock> Dragnslcr: I think this might be a widget issue. Not konversation.
<el> KDE4's design choices are really aweful, ... why should I have to click 5times just to find files while in KDE3 it is as simple as Kmenu->Find?
 * carpii sympathises
<Captain_Haddock> isn't nepomuk (?) supposed to replace that?
<Captain_Haddock> (where do they come up with these names?)
<liz> hello room, how does one take off or edit the screenlock function?
<Dragnslcr> liz- probably System Settings -> Advanced -> Power Management
<liz> Dragnslcr: I don't have that setting
<Dragnslcr> What version of KDE?
<liz> kde 3.5 kubuntu hardy
<Dragnslcr> No idea then. I haven't used 3.5 in quite a while
<liz> darn, I found power management but only option is for turning off the screen
<glmo> Do i need a good computer to use kubuntu?
<Nameless_au> hi. what is kubuntu's equivalent of mysql?
<genii> glmo: Should have something p4 or better, 8Gb+ hd space, 384Mb+ ram
<genii> glmo: It will run on less, but very frustratingly
<glmo> genii i got 2.4 ghz P and 512mb ram..
<genii> glmo: Should be tolerable then
<Iowahc> hy there, is it possible to connect to a wireless network and a wired network at the same time?
<genii> Nameless_au: Theres mysql client and mysql server. Take your pick.
<glmo> Genii or do you recommend using gnome?
<Iowahc> my machine connects to the wireless connection, and disconnects from it as soon as the wired connection is up
<BluesKaj> Iowahc, yeah, but one must have prority as the default
<Nameless_au> genii: thanks
<Iowahc> where do I set the priority?
<BluesKaj> err priority
<genii> glmo: Whichever you prefer. For lower end systems there is also Xubuntu (XFCE desktop based)
<BluesKaj> on the network manager preferences
<Iowahc> under manage connections?
<glmo> genii in xubuntu i can choose wich programs i want to be installed in the installation right?
<glmo> I want à clean system
<BluesKaj> Iowahc, in widget-network-manager yes , i believe so
<genii> glmo: In all 3 dists there is a meta-package with names like xubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop.They install a set of apps and so on. You can remove the ones you don't want individually after
<Iowahc> hrm,,, there is no priority to set
<Nameless_au> ok and kubuntu's version of httpd is called... ?
<Nameless_au> apache2?
<BluesKaj> Iowahc, I used wicd , so I can use either ethernet or wifi
<genii> Nameless_au: Pretty much, yes
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<Nameless_au> cool
<BluesKaj> !info-wicd
<BluesKaj> !info - wicd
<ubottu> 'wicd' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<Nameless_au> genii: how about php?
<BluesKaj> gawd
<genii> Nameless_au: "php5"
<Nameless_au> k tnx
<Iowahc> I know what you mean ;)
<genii> Nameless_au: If you are planning to install most of those, maybe just use tasksel to pick a LAMP instrall
<Iowahc> but with the standard manager it isn't possible?
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<Nameless_au> genii i've installed all except php5 so far
<Iowahc> BluesKaj, it just replaces the normal manager?
<BluesKaj> Iowahc,yes
<Iowahc> ok, I think I'll give it a try
<BluesKaj> just install it and it will remove the widget one automatically ...at leas t it did when I installed wicd about a month ago
<Iowahc> ok, thank you. Another Question: I connect my PC to my HDTV, and got terrible Overscan. Anyone who can help me with this?
<Zabadda> evening all
<anoneemouse> how do i install kitchen sync
<anoneemouse> i dont see it in the package manager?
<jasa> Evening, quick question, what is usually the main cause that additional kernel drivers makes "unknown symbol" claims on load ... ?
<genii> jasa: Kernel version mismatch between running kernel and the kernel the module was compiled against
<jasa> Hmm ...
<ThePix> anoneemouse: Maybe it was renamed?
<jasa> Well, i have only one modules folder on /lib/modules for the current kernel and trying to do the compile now on ...
<Iowahc> Hy there, anyone can help me with my overscan problem?
<anoneemouse> really? to what?
<anoneemouse> i need an application to sync my address book with my nokia n80
<staar2> hello
<staar2> where i could find the Kmousetool source ?
<staar2> or isnt it released under open source license ?
<Nameless_au> what is kubuntu's equivalent of the db and php-mbstring files?
<Iowahc> Hy there, anyone can help me with my overscan problem?
<anoneemouse> syncing tool for cell to kontact...? anyone?
<ThePix> staar2: Whats that do?
<ThePix> If you can find the project page they should have the source
<jhutchins_wk> anoneemouse: What cell phone?
<ThePix> vanRijn: ping
<anoneemouse> nokia n80
<jhutchins_wk> anoneemouse: See if you can launch kdepim - I think that has the sync interfacce.
<anoneemouse> ok
<anoneemouse> lets see
<anoneemouse> you mean kontact?
<staar2> ThePix: actually i think its part of the KDE main project and i cant get the source, best would be web view only
<anoneemouse> excuse my confusion here
<ThePix> websvn.kde.org
<yamishi> can someone help me a little with gnump3d configuration?
<gnufied> okay folks, I have a horribly botched KDE 4.3 RC3 update on laptop running kubuntu 9.04
<gnufied> kwin doesn't load when starting the desktop anymore.
<gnufied> kwin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwin.so: undefined symbol: _ZTI26KDecorationFactoryUnstable
<gnufied> I believe update wasn't clean.
<gnufied> i think the problem is, I had KDE 4.2.4 installed from kubuntu-ppa and then for upgrading to kde 4.3 I disabled that source and added kubuntu backports. After adding kubuntu backports repo, when I did apt-get update, it showed up 58 4.2.4 kde updates as well (but under blocked updates) and 25 updates for kde 4.3 RC3
<gnufied> I went ahead and installed 4.3 updates, but now kwin won't start now when loading KDE desktop
<gnufied> anyone hre?
<yamishi> i think that there's no one
<Dragnslcr> gnufied- did you try running apt-get upgrade again to make sure you have all the new packages you need?
<gnufied> Dragnslcr, yeah, that didn't help. now I am running dist-upgrade, apparently some updates were coming under blocked updates
<pete_> I'm curious, are all the users here legit or is this where bot nets can be managed from?
<soldat_> Русские есть?
<ThePix> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<darkmatter__> fantastic!
<chechin> does anyone knows something about roadsend?
<brandon> How do i FIX MY SCREEN RESOLUTION ITS STUCK AT 124X768 AND SHOULD BE 1440X900 WONT LET ME CHANGE BACK?
<brandon> sry for the caps
<juan_> join
<brandon> Could someone please help me fix my screen resolution problem it wont let me set the correct resolution
<beyondcr> what is the command to see what ggraphics card i have
<beyondcr> brb
<beyondcr> what command shows hardware
<beyondcr> is there a  type of program like envyng  for intel based graphics cards?
<yml> Does someone know how to automatically try to connect a user to a perticuliar wifi if it is available when he logs in ?
<fabinho> hi
<Zabadda> i cant seem to get kubuntu to auto pick up wifi it works fine on ubuntu on the same laptop
<Zabadda> i cant find a search for wifi button
<Zabadda> any ideas?
#kubuntu 2009-07-29
<BluesKaj> trying out kvirc , very colourful but more user friendly than the last time I tried it
<beyondcr> dose anyone know how to make a shortcut to a console command
<StupidWeasel> Making a shortcut to a shellscript would do what you want beyondcr.
<StupidWeasel> Just add the command(s) you want to run as part of the script.
<beyondcr> is there a easy way to do that
<beyondcr> sorry im new at this
<ethicator> ia new too
<StupidWeasel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<StupidWeasel> That should cover the basics =3
<beyondcr> ty
<StupidWeasel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting#Scripting <-- will take you right to what you want.
<StupidWeasel> I'm going to go get my coffee fix, but if you have any problems just ask in the channel and someone should be able to help.
<StupidWeasel> If it's a little slow in here, you can try asking in the #ubuntu channel, as it's the same for both ubuntu and kubuntu.
<jeiworth_> hi y'all, say, anyone else here has a problem with the display of the icons from the desktop folder in the desktop plasmoid? i just see them as preview of textfile, if i chose to show the home folder, everything is fine...
<marcee> Hello everyone, i need to execute a lynx and close it after it finish loading the website. Which flag should I need?
<Walzmyn> i'm getting an error when trying to install ia32-libs from the repo
<Walzmyn> Anybody home?
<Zxcvb> I tried installing the 2.6.30.3 kernel package from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30.3/ but when I go to install the nvidia kernel module, I get an error because the kernel was compiled with gcc 4.2 but I have 4.3
<Zxcvb> any idea where I can get a working 2.6.30.3 kernel package short of manually compiling it?
<el> Zxcvb: You could set CC=gcc-4.2 while installing the nvidia drivers.
<el> Can I somehow set two different repeat rates for two keyboards?
<yesitjustme> i tried connecting my hdtv on my computer to use as a monitor but is not displaying, on my pc i use a vga 15 pin male to male cable what could be wrong?
<UO> How do I images my dual-booting XP and Kubuntu 9.04 ext4 filesystem?
<Zxcvb> has anyone used the kernel packages from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30.3/ ?
<jasa> Nope, 2.6.30+ should be faster on server usage but yet i turned down to 8.0.42 Hoary from Fedora 11.
<jasa> Usually good site to check benchmarks on new kernels and drivers is "www.phoronix.com"
<Zxcvb> jasa: other than that site, where else can you get 2.6.30+ kernel packages?
<jasa> Zxcvb: Well those new drivers usually everyone compiles themselves, like dvb-api and sound drivers and some small bug fixes.
<Zxcvb> jasa: because using the package from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30.3/, the nvidia driver install gives a "gcc version check failed" error
<jasa> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2631_rc2&num=2 (Early 2.6.31 benchmark)
<Zxcvb> jasa: I am not doing it for performance, I want the updated drivers
<jasa> You could try those new beta drivers from nvidia, or what is the newest always.
<Zxcvb> jasa: no, the video4linux drivers for the wintv usb tuner
<jasa> Zxcvb: WinTV-CI module ? Does it work in linux yet ?
<Zxcvb> jasa: it's an xc5000, but the analog tuner doesn't work with 2.6.28
<el> Zxcvb: You should not try to get a kernel that is compiled with 4.3 - Instead you should try to get the nvidia kernel module to compile with 4.2.
<el> First, check whether you have gcc-4.2 installed.
<Zxcvb> but gcc --version is gcc (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) 4.3.3
<el> type "which gcc-4.2"
<Zxcvb> nothing
<jasa> Zxcvb: Nods, i have the troublesome HVR-4000 that does indeed work now, yet if i could get some good cccam share lines or would get that CI module and get Viasat shared to my comp from other room. -.-
<el> If that gives you no output then "sudo apt-get install gcc-4.2"
<el> And then try "sudo CC=gcc-4.2 ./NVIDIA-blah.run"
<Zxcvb> isn't gcc 4.3 the default for jaunty?
<jasa> gcc (GCC) 4.2.4 (Ubuntu 4.2.4-1ubuntu4) here.
<el> You said your kernel was compiled with 4.2
<jasa> Yeah, you need to compile both kernel and modules with same gcc.
<Zxcvb> also, how would I download a bunch of packages and all their dependancies (other than those already on the install dvd) for later use?
<jasa> For later use, use some ftp mirroring tool to download those locally ?
<el> I'm quite sure there is a simpler way, but you could use apt-get's --download-only option and then copy the downloaded packages from your apt cache.
<el> Btw I have a question too: Can I somehow set two different repeat rates for two keyboards?
<Zxcvb> el: the only catch is that the target system is 32 bit (netbook with newer atheros card) and my current system is x86_64
<jasa> el: i think xinput command with specified pci id could do that.
<Zxcvb> el: I guess the easiest way would be to install the 32 bit kubuntu in a virtual machine
<Zxcvb> jasa: wierd, attempting to remove gcc-4.3-base and gcc-4.3 would remove the whole system here
<jasa> Zxcvb: Yeah i hate depencies like that, i would have shot down libasound too and compiled new one, but doesn't like that.
<el> Well why would you want to remove gcc-4.3?
<el> Why don't you just install gcc-4.2 in addition?
<jasa> Zxcvb: And if you accidently do something like that with recompiling you need to reinstall package from apt-get. -.-
<jasa> Zxcvb: I would guess there would be package called "compat-gcc-42" there.
<Zxcvb> jasa: what arch are you on?
<jasa> i386 or is that i586 ... well basic one still cause everything hasn't been transformed to x86_64 world yet.
<Zxcvb> that might be it then, I am on x86_64 and gcc-4.3 is on the cd
<Zxcvb> is it possible to have modules compiled with a different gcc than the kernel?
<jasa> I would consider not, they would have those undefined symbol issues or similiar things in them if trying to load.
<jasa> But i might be wrong on that.
<jasa> Well you could install newest nvidia drivers from medibuntu repo too if you wouldn't like to compile, they work atleast.
<el> Did you try what I said? Install gcc-4.2 alongside 4.3 and use CC=gcc-4.2 while running nvidia installer?
<Zxcvb> el: not yet
<el_> Oh I hate this damn Atheros chipset. It just disconnects randomly...
<henry_> I know what you're saying my computera has an Atheros chipset
<Zxcvb> el_: which one?
<el_> AR928X
<Zxcvb> el_: netbook?
<el_> Notebook ;)
<Zxcvb> you wouldn't happen to know how to tell what gcc version modules were compiled with, would you?
<el_> cat /proc/version
<kub1> kinfocenter isn´t included automatically in KU 904 - shouldn´t it be??? Are any of the KUbuntu developers in this channel, & reading this message??
<BluesKaj> kub1, right click on the kmenu and choose menu editor , that's about as close it gets to kinfocenter
<jeff___> i wish if a package installing needd you to answer a question, it would be saved to last
<joshua__> hi folks, whats the difference if i install kubuntu via kubuntu-dvd or desktop-cd ?
<jeff___> joshua__: the media
<joshua__> jeff___: so nothing else? exact same apps etc?
<joshua__> jeff___: ?
<BluesKaj> joshua__,  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ
<jeff___> joshua__: i would assumn that the DVD has more apps on it, but i dunna
<joshua__> thx
<joshua__> BluesKaj: i dont see how that answers the question
<BluesKaj> well, sorry, try google for dvd releases vs cds
<BluesKaj> joshua__, I think the dvd has more basic apps so the install doesn't have to go on the internet to the repos to being all the dependencies along etc
<BluesKaj> being = bring
<joshua__> can anyone please tell me where i can find md5sums for the isos?
<kub1> Are any KU developers here?
<kub1> Anyone here?
<Pici> kub1: Kubuntu developers are in #kubuntu-devel
<null> Question:  Does the ubuntu install CD offer full hard drive encryption on installation?  using dm-crypt?
<megumi> This is going to sound stupid, but how does one move things around in the panel?
<kub1> eth0 has stopped working on my desktop box. ifconfig eth0 says unkonwn interface.  kinfocenter shows no eth0 .  Network manager shows ¨new wired connection - never used¨ - any suggestions?? thx
<el_> megumi: In KDE4 you have to click the rightmost button in you panel (the half-circle shaped one)
<megumi> It says nothing about moving icons.
<null> click and drag
<megumi> null: Does not work clicking and dragging.
<null> click and drag harder, with passion
<megumi> null: Nothing.
<megumi> nevermind
<megumi> I have to click the button L mentioned.
<megumi> el
<megumi> Is there any way to install kde3?
<megumi> I hate this jkde4
<el_> Yeah me too
<megumi> Is there any way possible other than compiling from source?
<kub1> What is the name for the people who create the KDE system for Ubuntu - Packagers? Developers? Other???
<megumi> I dunno but they need to take kde4 back for a while
<null> poopieheads
<null> just do a sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<megumi> But I want Kde3
<megumi> Not gnome.
<null> nope
<null> you can have xfce tho
<megumi> Gnome and XFce do not do it for me.
<null> sorry
<jeff___> Xfce > Gnome
<null> kde4, gnome, or xfce
<megumi> KDE 3 was superior.
<null> yeah well it's old
<null> get with the times
<kub1> Are there any KUbuntu develpers here?
<null> your feedback matterz 0
<megumi> That is very supportive
<megumi> Kde 3 may be old but at least the bugs were not as many and it didnt take 3 actions to move an icon in the panel.
<el_> Can I somehow set two different repeat rates for two keyboards?
<marchou> hi, is the resizing smooth solved in 4.3 RC3?
<marchou> hi, is the resizing smooth solved in 4.3 RC3?
<Onyx> I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop and I'm having trouble getting Network Manager to connect to my WPA2-PSK network... I've got wpasupplicant installed.  Any ideas?
<darthanubis> Onyx: try again
<darthanubis> marchou: no
<Onyx> darthanubis: anything helpful?
<darthanubis> I answered you repeat question. What else you want?
<marchou> darthanubis and there is any plan for solving it
<marchou> ?
<darthanubis> isn't there always a plan for solving a bug?
<marchou> for solving the resize widgets for too look smooth
<marchou> darthanubis for solving the resize widgets for too look smooth
<darthanubis> I sawit the first time
<darthanubis> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<rtk> wher are u ppl from?
<darthanubis> rtk take it to #kde-offtopic
<StupidWeasel> Can't help but think how much of a cheesey name ubottu is everytime I see it, heh.
<StupidWeasel> Humm, the release date for the new KDE is soon I believe? I'm a ex-kde user who is now using gnome - still struggling for an excuse to switch back.
<darthanubis> StupidWeasel: I never was a big KDE user in 98' but I now love KDE4x
<darthanubis> Left Gnome about 2 weeks ago. I just miss good systems monitors for KDE though
<StupidWeasel> Heh funny how it works huh? Everyone has their own preferences =3
<StupidWeasel> I think KDE 4 has simplified the interface a little too much, even more then gnome.
<darthanubis> uh no, that was not the point. The point was, if you needed a reason I gave you one
<StupidWeasel> I still mostly use KDE based apps though such as kvirc and k3b.
<darthanubis> and now "simplicity" is not a good thing?
<StupidWeasel> Simplicity is fine, as long as it does not impact on functionality.
<darthanubis> I did not use ANY KDE apps until two weeks ago
<StupidWeasel> When things start to get hidden away to make things "simple" you have to worry.
<EagleScreen> KDE 4 is great
<darthanubis> I don't know. I am able to do everything in KDE that I did in Gnome
<darthanubis> KWIN is faster and slicker and more stabel than Compiz
<darthanubis> widgets but screenlets to shame
<StupidWeasel> Probably me being a grumpy bugger more then anything, and refusing to take time to adjust to new things.
<darthanubis> eyecandy KDE wins
<StupidWeasel> Ahh I don't really go for eyecandy.
<darthanubis> Amarok is cool
<alexshenoy> can somebody help me set up Nepomuk to use Strigi for Desktop Search.
<alexshenoy> i haven't for the life of me been able to get Strigi to run.
<alexshenoy> ever
<alexshenoy> im currently running 9.04 with kde 4.3 rc3
<StupidWeasel> Is there an easy way to install kde without all the clutter of bundled applications that you get with installing kubuntu-desktop
<StupidWeasel> it'd probably not be a bad idea for me to actually keep a proper eye on both gnome and kde, and switch between them at my leasure
<darthanubis> no bad idea at all
<StupidWeasel> ahh well going to go get some shuteye.
<StupidWeasel> See you guys around.
<beyondcr> did any one ever patch their wireless drivers?
<beyondcr> i really need some help
<MikHel_> beyondcr: I've messed with wireless drivers. What do you have?
<beyondcr> zydas
<MikHel_> Alex135: How is kde 4.3?
<MikHel_> Better?
<The_Jackal> howdy
<kamui> hey
<kamui> we  speak spanish
<Adola> how do I delete a folder via terminal?
<DaskreeCH> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaskreeCH> Adola: rmdir if it's empty
<Adola>  DaskreeCH What if it's not empty?
<DaskreeCH> then it ges trickier :)
<DaskreeCH> rm -r
<Adola> Da\
<Adola> DaskreeCH: I keep rm -r'ng a directory with a httpd.conf~ file in it, and teh file keeps coming back, maybe it doesn't get deleted, but, the terminal returns no errors.
<DaskreeCH> What are you trying to get rid of?
<Adola> apache2 (I had some wonky httpd.conf file, and everytime I re-install apache2, that file remains the same, so, im' going to delete the file now that I uninstalled it again)
<DaskreeCH> Adola: apt-get remove apache2 --purge ?
<Adola> DaskreeCH: That didn't do it.
<Adola> Why can't I delete httpd.conf~
<DaskreeCH> ah well then sudo rm it
<ShockValue> hi all.. im trying to install kubuntu for the first time.  i've downloaded the latest CD, but cant get any of the options to boot properly
<ShockValue> ive tried live cd, install, etc.. ive also used the "safe video driver" option, but they all load for about 1 minute, then the screen goes black
<ShockValue> i have 2 screens.. on the left its black.. on the right its just colored stripes.. no keystrokes or mouse movements change anything.. i have to hit the reset button
<ShockValue> any suggestions on how to get past this?
<ShockValue> i downloaded version 9.04
<DaskreeCH> ShockValue: you have two monitors hooked up?
<ShockValue> i do, yes
<ShockValue> ill try and disconnect and see if that helps
<ShockValue> disconnecting the 2nd motinor worked, thank you
<luis_> hello i got 1 problem with zynga poker in facebook: the app doesnt wanna load, i checked with vista and it seems it uses the last version of adobe flash player, can someone help me install it? (i am using firefox)
<noaXess> !ocr
<ubottu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<noaXess> !info kooka
<ubottu> Package kooka does not exist in jaunty
<noaXess> ok.. what is a good ocr tool? so kooka doesn't exist in jaunty.. should i use gocr-gtk?
<noaXess> !info gocr-gtk
<ubottu> Package gocr-gtk does not exist in jaunty
<noaXess> grr.
<beyondcr> dose anyone know how to patch wireless drivers im about to pull my hair out
<syntax> Is kubuntu any good ?
<beyondcr> yes
<beyondcr> i love it
<syntax> Better then ubuntu or about the same?
<beyondcr> i tryed both and i prefer k
<syntax> Thats tight
<syntax> Its installing now
<beyondcr> get your updates reboot
<beyondcr> then get you video drivers right
<syntax> ok
<beyondcr> if you have a ati or nvidia get envyng
<syntax> i have ati
<beyondcr> after your updates and reboot then go to kpackagekit and get envyng qt and core then enable the recommended driver
<Adola> Hey, how can I install a .deb via terminal instead of a program?
<beyondcr> then make sure you reboot
<beyondcr> all i see in net/wireless//zd1211rw is Kconfig and Makefile dose anyone know why that is?
<jado> hi, i have a problem with the "system activity" of the krunner: since i have a program which uses more than 1GB, it displays a negative use of memory
<GeekThunder> Is there any solution to save or backup packages and updates which are downloaded by Kubuntu 9.04 package manager?
<syntax> i dont know i cant get the themes in kubuntu to fully change
<oldude67> hey will kubuntu run on 256 meg of ram in vbox?
<syntax> thats not to much ram old
<oldude67> ya i know, i just want to know if it will load, ill probably end up using xfce after its installed.
<syntax> i dont know to be for sure
<syntax> i got kubuntu installed tho in vbox
<oldude67> im just really testing to see if vbox is working right so far...ill add more memory to it later.
<syntax> o ok
<Caliostro> Hi, people :)
<oldude67> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<syntax> i wish i could get the themez to change fully
<Caliostro> Does anybody know which kubuntu repos are the best? )
<Caliostro> I've added a few strange repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list and my update manager can't download updates =)
<Caliostro> I'm newbie in kubuntu. My previous systems were windows & fedora :)
<Caliostro> What is the matter of this conference if here's quite silence? ;)
<Mamarok> Caliostro: this is a support channel only, not for discussion
<oldude67> well 256 meg of memory will work, doggier then crap, so defiantly will have to add more memory ...or use xfce as my desktop.
<Mamarok> Caliostro: also you should stick with the official repositories if you are new to Linux
<Mamarok> oldude67: watch your language, just say "256 Mb of memory will work only slowly"
<beyondcr__> dose anyone have experiance in patching wireless drivers?
<Caliostro> Mamarok, I see. I'm not new to Linux but to ubuntu  ;)
<Mamarok> Caliostro: so what problems do you have with what repositories?
<Caliostro> Mamarok, I've just found one I needed - medibuntu ;)
<Mamarok> ok
<PIPON13> si supuetamente es profesional pero no tiene midi
<PIPON13> como voy a #ubuntustudio??
<Mamarok> !es | PIPON13
<ubottu> PIPON13: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<antotot> bonjour, j'ai besoin d'aide svp
<antotot> il y a quelqu'un ?
<raphink> oui, mais c'es tun channel anglais
<raphink> :)
<raphink> antotot: quel est ton problème?
<antotot> je voudrais changer mon fond ecran kubuntu
<Caliostro> Why I cannot download any theme (emoticons, ksplash) from KDE menu?
<antotot> mais je sais pas comment on fait
<raphink> antotot: ah bah ça va, ta machine n'est pas sur le point d'exploser ;)
<Caliostro> When I press button "Download", nothing happens
<antotot> oui e sais, c'est pas un grand proble =D ya bocoup plus pire
<raphink> antotot: click droit sur le bureau => réglages du bureau (ou un truc du genre , "desktop settings" en anglais)
<raphink> Caliostro: where is that?
<antotot> raphink:  merci beaucoup
<Caliostro> raphink, in system settings
<antotot> sa marche :)
<raphink> where in system settings?
<Caliostro> raphink, in start menu :)
<raphink> Caliostro: my question was not "where IS system settings", but "where IN system settings"
<raphink> system settings has quite a few modules ;)
<antotot> je peu poser une autre question ?
<raphink> tu peux toujours essayer
<raphink> tu verras bien si ça marche ;)
<Caliostro> System settings -> first left icon on the top (like Overwiev in english) -> emoticons
<raphink> ok, in Appearance
<antotot> j'arrive pas a installer le plug-in java pour mozilla firefox
<Caliostro> there's a button "Download new themes...". Yeah, just forgot :)
<raphink> let's see
<raphink> works for me on jaunty Caliostro
<raphink> I just installed the kadu penguins theme
<raphink> antotot: avec le paquet?
<Caliostro> raphink, me too :)  But I need ICQ 6.5 smiles and others )))
<antotot> non depuis le site d'ubuntu (documentation)
<raphink> Caliostro: seems to be a problem with the ICQ 6.5 archive
<raphink> doesn't work for me either
<raphink> Caliostro: you could try to grab it manually from kde-look and import the zip
<Caliostro> raphink, I'll try. And where to place them? )
<raphink> Caliostro: use the "Install theme" button instead of "Get new themes"
<Caliostro> raphink, OK
<Mamarok> raphink, antotot please keep it English
<raphink> Mamarok: it seems antotot doesn't speak english, and the french channel was closed some months ago
<antotot> i cant speek english
<Mamarok> well, there are french speaking channels for that
<raphink> Mamarok: I don't really want to leave a user behind based on the fact that they don't speak english
<Mamarok> raphink: there *is* a french speaking channel: @ubuntu-fr
<antotot> raphink:  ils disent quoi ?
<raphink> Mamarok: where most users use GNOME and cannot help with KDE
<Mamarok> raphink: then take it to a query, this channel is English only
<raphink> I'll talk to antotot in private next time
<Mamarok> antotot: parles en privé avec raphink s.t.p, ce canal est anglais uniquement
<Caliostro> Doh, ICQ 6.5 smiles archive has broken link or missing on the server :(
<raphink> Caliostro: that would explain
<antotot> ok Mamarok, i go to french channel
<snarkster> is the solution for playing wma files in amarok install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<antotot> where is the french channel ?
<antotot> please
<Caliostro> (and many other pretty archives)
<Mamarok> antotot: #ubuntu-fr
<antotot> thanks =)
<Mamarok> raphink: if there are enough French speaking KDE users you should make a #kubuntu-fr channel
<Mamarok> only there have to be enough people around
<antotot> goodbye =)
<raphink>  yes I know about that Mamarok
<Mamarok> raphink: I volunteer for help there, too :)
<raphink> sure ;)
<raphink> I just like to help people when I can, and I don't like to send them to channels where I'm not and they might not get an answer when I'm able to give them an answer
<raphink> now when a channel is crowded with people and has tons of messages a minute, I'm happy to just go away to solve a problem
<raphink> but when there's practically nothing happening, it's a pain to move away just for a few minutes
<raphink> but that's just my point, and I know the policy you want people to follow
<snarkster> anyonehere able to answer my question?
<raphink> been there, done that, managed these very channels myself in the past ;)
<raphink> snarkster: what is your question?
<snarkster> raphink: is the solution for playing wma files in amarok install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<raphink> ah, no idea, sorry
<Mamarok> snarkster: you need taglib-extrs for the wmv format
<Mamarok> taglib-extras*
<snarkster> thank you
<Mamarok> snarkster: yaw :)
<snarkster> have you ever seen dragonplayer complete hardlock a computer?
<beyondcr> can anyone here help me with patching a driver?
<beyondcr> do i need some source to patch wireless drivers i dont see any drivers in the kernel....
<sopho> hi
<beyondcr> ..... where can i find kernel sources
<beyondcr> i need to patch a driver....
<sopho> who likes icecream?
<bigjools> update-notifier-kde is using 117Mb resident, ew
<jado> hi, i have an internet problem, sometimes after a while, it seems that the dns goes down so i can't browse anymore. Just now it went down and i can't ping www.google.com but i'm still connected (unknown host)
<sopho>  
<Dator> Hello i need help
<Dator> Can someone help me out im trying to connect to internet
<Dator> But im using a router
<Dator> Hello
<Dator> ???
<ForgeAus> Dator?
<ForgeAus> using a router should help you connect to the internet... generally speaking
<ForgeAus> do you know the IP of the device?
<Dator> Yes but i dont know how to setup my internet connection on kubuntu i have always used windows before
<Dator> Yes i know the ip
<ForgeAus> is it DHCP?
<Dator> Dont know
<Dator> DHCP??
<Dator> How do i know if its dhcp?
<ForgeAus> ok before, did you have to tell the router what IP your comptuer was when you set it up?
<Dator> I dont think so , i had an ip before when i was using windows its the same still
<ForgeAus> (sorry I mean tell windows what IP the computer was)
<Dator> I just dont know how to tell my kubuntu
<ForgeAus> so you have a static IP, that your service provider tells you?
<Dator> Yes it was 192.168.0.113
<ForgeAus> ok in system settings
<Dator> ok
<ForgeAus> theres network applet there, brb.. I'll find it myself so I know what I'm talking about
<Dator> Okey :)
<ForgeAus> lol, just my luck network settings created an error when I loaded it!
<ForgeAus> anyway network settings does that show up in your system-settings?
<Dator> I have not checked be right back
<ForgeAus> there should be a section of it that shows interfaces (one named /eth0 somtimes even more like /eth1 and so on)
<Dator> Lol
<Dator> I cant get my computer to run properly
<Dator> It says in dos that NTDLR is missing
<Dator> What can be the problem?
<Dator> yes there is eth0 and eth1 sometimes
<Dator> But they fail to connect
<ForgeAus> ntldr is the program windows uses to start itseful up
<ForgeAus> its called a boot manger
<Dator> Hmm its missing how do i fix it?
<ForgeAus> kubuntu uses something called GRUB instead
<Dator> Ok
<ForgeAus> no its likely that it isn't missing actually
<Dator> But i have installed a fresh copy of kubuntu
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dator> Maybe i can find it in bios?
<ForgeAus> (you can either take a snapshot of your grub loader and place it as a file in Ntldr (the hard way), or let grub handle ntldr for you .. however... the ntldr missing thing is an issue you might need fixed before you fix grub...
<ForgeAus> your windows disk should be able to fix that , go to ##windows to ask about that there...
<beyondcr> there should be a app to make patching drivers easy..... = /
<Dator> I dont think that is the problem
<ForgeAus> Dator, I don't know if I can fix your windows for you, fixboot might be a good place to start
<ForgeAus> (its a command in windows recovery console)
<beyondcr> fixmbr
<ForgeAus> I think it should find your windows if its still on your HDD
<beyondcr> idk
<ForgeAus> perhaps beyondcr but be careful
<Dator> Its not on my hdd
<ForgeAus> try fixboot first...
<Dator> I have installed kubuntu three times
<beyondcr> it helped me meny times
<beyondcr> ....
<ForgeAus> Dator, in that case why are you worried about ntldr missing?
<beyondcr> why dont you backup all your stuff
<ForgeAus> the computer is trying to run windows when that message comes up
<beyondcr> and just reformat everything
<beyondcr> it might be easyer
<ForgeAus> beyondcr, it can, but fixmbr can also be dangerous
<Dator> Well my computer tells me NTDLR is missing and that i should press ctrl+alt+del to restart
<Dator> It comes up everytime i start
<ForgeAus> yes Dator, thats because windows is trying to load
<ForgeAus> kubuntu will not say that
<ForgeAus> because kubuntu doesn't have ntldr in it
<Dator> Oh
<Dator> But my computer is still using it can i change it in bios or anything?
<beyondcr> if you google it there is a cd you can get that will fix allkinds of errors like that i cant recall where i got one its been to long
<ForgeAus> no not bios...
<ForgeAus> do you have more than 1 hard drive?
<ForgeAus> (in the bios you can swith them if you have two .... thats one possibility to try)
<Dator> yes i have 4
<Dator> how much is kubuntu installed?
<beyondcr> check your boot order
<Dator> how many GB?
<ForgeAus> Dator, uh, this is a little big of a problem for me! lol... I'm not sure I'm experienced enough to help you here without actually being there....
<Dator> Oh
<ForgeAus> I'm not certain how big it is
<beyondcr> just boot from one at a time untill you get windows
<beyondcr> it alldepends on the pakages you have installed
<ForgeAus> or kubuntu
<beyondcr> ForgeAus is there a grub command he can run to fix the grub
<beyondcr> idk im pulling my hair out over patching freakin wifi drivers i dont think they could make it any easyer = /
<Dator> is thre a channel for red hat?
<ForgeAus> yes
<beyondcr> : - )
<Dator> hehe
<ForgeAus> but redhat is now known as fedora core
<bazhang> Dator, /msg alis list *redhat*
<Dator> ok
<ForgeAus> so probably #Fedora or #Fedoracore or something like tha
<ForgeAus> I've never actually been there
<bazhang> Dator, #fedora is fedora's channel
<ForgeAus> but I'm certain there would be one
<Dator> Hehe
<Dator> Maybe i should try and install kubuntu again hmm
<ForgeAus> actually yes they dropped the word core from the title in later versions didn't they?...
<bazhang> yep
<Dator> brb
<Dator> Ill be back soon
<Dator> Be right back
<bazhang> Dator, better to stick with Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> Fedora is a very different type of linux than Kubuntu
<Dator> Okey back to beginning
<Dator> I need help connecting to internet
<Dator> But i have not setup any internet connection to my router yet but i have ip adress to my router its 192.168.0.113 and i dont know where to put it to make kubuntu understand its the one to use to get online
<ForgeAus> well that eth0 (or eth1) interface is the one oyu need to tell what your IP is
<Dator> yes but how do i do that?
<ForgeAus> configure it
<Dator> it says auto eth0 and auto eth1
<Dator> How do i do that?
<ForgeAus> there should be a button that says configure (or properties) when you select the interface
<ForgeAus> in network settings
<Dator> no it says hide
<ForgeAus> ok hide is not what we want
<ForgeAus> what other tabs are on that dialog box then?
<Dator> if i click auto eth1 or eth0 it tries to connect
<Dator> but it cant it fails
<ForgeAus> yes that makes sense because it doesn't have the information it needs right?
<ForgeAus> (another idea might be to try your router's IP in a web browser ... see if that connects)
<luis_> ei guys i hot 1 problem with zynga poker in facebook: i used vista and checked the app uses adobe flash player, but firefox doesnt wanna load, can someone help me install it?
<luis_> load it*
<luis_> ????
<luis_> hello????
<luis_> ei guys i hot 1 problem with zynga poker in facebook: i used vista and checked the app uses adobe flash player, but firefox doesnt wanna load, can someone help me install it?
<Mamarok> luis_: you need to give a bit more information: which Kubuntu version, 32-bit or 54-bit version?
<ForgeAus> Mamarok vista isn't kubuntu
<ForgeAus> luis you might want to try #firefox
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: he used, past tense
<ForgeAus> oh.. IC
<ForgeAus> sorry... my bad
 * ForgeAus thwaps himself
<ForgeAus> maybe its a plugin missing or something? like Java?.. or flash player?
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: I know that, but need more information first :)
<Mamarok> luis_: can you please give the information I asked you abut?
<Mamarok> about* even
<Mamarok> oh, and the Firefox version would be nice to have, too
<luis_> oh holda
<luis_> when u say 32 bit what u mean, laptop?
<luis_> because if yes yes
<ForgeAus> luis try this type lsb_release -a and tell us what is in the line that says description
<Mamarok> luis_: is your system using a 32bit or 64 bit processor? Also we need to know which Kubuntu version you are using
<ForgeAus> (in a terminal window - if you need to know how to use a terminal window run the program konsole)
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: ok, you handle that
<luis_> luis@Luis:~$ lsb_release -a
<luis_> No LSB modules are available.
<luis_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<luis_> Description:    Ubuntu 9.04
<luis_> Release:        9.04
<FloodBotK1> luis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luis_> Codename:       jaunty
<Mamarok> !paste > luis_
<ubottu> luis_, please see my private message
<luis_> okay okay...
<ForgeAus> ok Jaunty is current, while your in konsole to install firefox you can use the command: sudo apt-get install firefox
<luis_> ?
<luis_> got that already
<luis_> Mozilla
<ForgeAus> ohhh kay... can you repeat (in othe words) the problem again please..
<Mamarok> luis_: you need to install the package called flashplayer-nonfree
<Mamarok> args, flashplugin-nonfree
<luis_> well installed flash nonfree, hope it works
<luis_> i will reset now
<luis_> firefox
<ForgeAus> good luck :)
<luis_> mmmm not.... tables keeps invisible :S
<luis_> damn...
<Mamarok> !language | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<luis_> LOL... ok
<luis_> srry
<luis_> i need my poker xD
<luis_> nothing more than can be done??
<Mamarok> luis_: you are using gnome, right?
<luis_> no, KDE
<Mamarok> hm, which firefox version do you have?
<luis_> the lastest it think...(dont remember number, srry)
<Mamarok> well, the help menu "About Firefox tells you the version
<Mamarok> if it saqys Shiretoko then it is the latest
<Mamarok> -q
<Mamarok> else you should try installing the firefox-3.5 package
<luis_> version
<luis_> 3.0.12 :)
<Mamarok> luis_: which is not exactly new, try sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<luis_> okis
<luis_> i am srry i am a little impatient... but i cant live without playing poker in my facebook in the morning lol
<luis_> its like the cofee =)
<Mamarok> luis_: that is off topic here, no need to explain your private life
<Mamarok> you are welcome to discuss in #kubuntu-offtopic though
<luis_> ...
<luis_> so installing this new version can maybe correct this...or i am wrong...
<Mamarok> luis_: it is worth a try, yes
<luis_> good
<luis_> i know it is offtopic, but to make u an idea, i rank 2 from all my poker buddies in FB (889) lol
<Mamarok> luis_: well if you know it, then don't post it here!
<luis_> ..........
<Mamarok> just stay on topic
<luis_> omfg...
<luis_> keeps invisible...
<luis_> WTF
<Mamarok> luis_: this is the last warning, watch your langauge!
<Mamarok> language*
<ForgeAus> uh Mamarok if I go from Intrepid to Karmic (not yet of course) should I go thru Jaunty or can you upgrade directly?
<Mamarok> well, I really don't know, might well be possible, maybe ask in #ubuntu+1, they might know
<luis_> soo thats all???
<luis_> no way to play poker in linux
<luis_> =)
<Mamarok> luis_: you could try another browser like Opera
<luis_> ...
<luis_> pleasure too meet
<luis_> yeah yeah nice SO
<luis_> now back to vista ;)
<luis_> adios!
<[-Haza-]> Hey guys. How do i change what version of java my OS uses. I don't want to use the GCJ version but instead my sun Java 1.6
<Mamarok> [-Haza-]: do you have both versions installed?
<[-Haza-]> Mamarok: I do
<Xand3r> hey folks
<Mamarok> [-Haza-]: what does sudo update-java-alternatives -l tell you which is default?
<Mamarok> hi Xand3r
<[-Haza-]> Or at least i did and i was using Sun JVM initially
<Xand3r> emm i have now a second monitor plugd in my laptop
<Xand3r> but if i close the lid
<[-Haza-]> Mamarok: I did java - version and got the GCJlib version. I'll try your command
<Xand3r> the second monitor turns black to
<Xand3r> how can i solve it?
<Mamarok> Xand3r: could you stat all this in one line, please?
<[-Haza-]> Mamarok: Ahh i see. Its list all my JVM's? :)
<Mamarok> state*
<[-Haza-]> Mamarok:
<[-Haza-]> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<[-Haza-]> java-gcj 1042 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<Mamarok> [-Haza-]: doesn't it tell you one is default?
 * Mamarok tries herself
<Xand3r> I have pluged a second monitor in my laptop, but the second monitor turns black if i close the lid, how can i get the VGA output enabled while the lid is closed?
<Xand3r> Mamarok: better?
<Mamarok> Xand3r: which Kubuntu version do you use?
<[-Haza-]> Mamarok: java -version does
<Mamarok> Xand3r: perfect :)
<Xand3r> Mamarok: Hi btw
<[-Haza-]> Mamarok:
<[-Haza-]> java version "1.5.0"
<[-Haza-]> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.3.3
<Xand3r> Mamarok: i sm using 9.04
<Mamarok> [-Haza-]: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun should set the default
<Mamarok> Xand3r: not sure it is possible, did you check in the system settings display section?
<[-Haza-]> Mamarok: And it does! :) Thank you :)
<Xand3r> Mamarok: yea but there is nothing like this
<Mamarok> Xand3r: else it might be in system settings -> advanced tab -> power management
<Mamarok> where oyu can set the actions on closing hte lid
<Mamarok> [-Haza-]: you are welcome :)
<Xand3r> Mamarok: for every profile i set do nothing if lid is closed already
<Mamarok> do nothing when you close the lid you mean
<Mamarok> then you need to log out and in again
<majestick12> hi all
<majestick12> mm
<majestick12> hi?
<Xand3r> Mamarok: that i set be fore i pluged in the monitor
<Mamarok> hi majestick12, do you have a question?
<ForgeAus> argh, jaunty upgrade tells me tthis computer is currently using fglrx graphics drieve, no version of this driver is available that works with my hardware in Ubuntu 9.04...
<majestick12> no =p
<Mamarok> Xand3r: but did you restart KDE?
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: use the free radeon one
<Xand3r> why shuld i? i did it 9 weeks ago
<[-Haza-]> Mamarok: Wow, you're a question answering machine!
<Mamarok> Xand3r: well, then I don't know, might be either laptop related or KDE version related
<ForgeAus> radeon is better :) I like that... I thought I was using it already... weird...
<Xand3r> Mamarok: ok, crapy acer
<Mamarok> [-Haza-]: when I am around and know the answer only
<Mamarok> Xand3r: I understand your pain
<Xand3r> ^^
<ForgeAus> wheres restricted driver manager in kubuntu?
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: it's jockey-kde IIRC
<ciacon> hi folks - what label to I have to use in fdisk when creating a kubuntu 9.04 usb boot stick (as needed to install on a Asus EEE 1000)
<ciacon> sadly I have no external cd rom drive (no internal one either obviously...)
<ciacon> and I am permanently failing to make a bootable media
<Mamarok> ciacon: not sure yu need a lable, but check here:
<Mamarok> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<genii> I think label of something like "casper-cow"
<ciacon> genii - currently I choose 'c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)' in fdisk
<genii> ciacon: That is partition type. Label is different
<ester> Hello. I've installed Firefox and Opera 9.64 and Flash player from their website in Kubuntu 9.04. Flash works in Firefox but not in Opera a white area appears where flash movies should be (trying with YouTube). Flash does show up when typing about:plugins. Any ideas?
<ciacon> now that that was clarrified - what is the right setting?
<Mamarok> ester: sorry, can't really help you with Opera, as it is third-party software and not really open source
<ester> Mamarok: Ok. Back to Google it is :)
<lorecaster> having a problem installing my brother printer drivers... i'm sure it's just a syntax error... i'm following these instructions, i'm getting an error in step 4-3... will pastebin
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/d49956d81
<lorecaster> anyone? :(
<Mamarok> lorecaster: patience :)
<lorecaster> i've waited an hour with no reply... only to probe further and someone said, "We were waiting on more information."
<Zeissen> Bonjour ^
<lorecaster> lol
<Mamarok> lorecaster: I really don't understand your paste, this has nothing to do with printer drivers
<Mamarok> also, what instructions are you following? You didn't tell
<lorecaster> that's what i'm saying, it's a syntax error. http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/instruction_prn3.html following these
<Mamarok> lorecaster: well, you didn't paste the link the first time, I didn't see it
<lorecaster> so sorry. :( not much purpose to hinder your helpers, eh?
<Mamarok> lorecaster: what printer is it exactly?
<lorecaster> Brother 465CN
<Mamarok> no, the syntax seems to be correct, let me check again
<Mamarok> lorecaster: you did download the 64-bit driver (if there is one)?
<lorecaster> none, had to do the force-architecture
<Mamarok> and you checked Step 2?
<bobbob1016> I'm running beagle, and when I open the settings it says "Attempted to watch /home/bob/.beagle/config failed no space on disk" but I have plenty of space.  Any ideas?
<lorecaster> i did... the only issue appears to be the errors with mkdir, chown, chgrp and chmod...
<lorecaster> but i used SUDO... and the correct password.
<lorecaster> that's only where the error is, as i see it. unless you see more than i
<lorecaster> all my libs are installed
<Mamarok> lorecaster: did you try creating that directory it can't access?
<Mamarok> /var/spool/lpd/mfc465cn
<Mamarok> ?
<lorecaster> i tried again, mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/spool/lpd/mfc465cn': No such file or directory
<lorecaster> i used sudo mkdir /var/spool/lpd/mfc465cn
<Mamarok> lorecaster: that is very strange, as you should be able to do so with sudo
<lorecaster> i know... i'm not green, but i'm not a vet either... this makes no sense.
<Mamarok> you have enough space on that üpartition?
<Mamarok> (which is just a wild guess, it should alert about space)
<lorecaster> i should have oodle
<lorecaster> s
<Mamarok> lorecaster: and there is no way to install that driver with cups?
<lorecaster> not that i've seen
<lorecaster> it worked a few months ago. that's the frustrating thing.
<Mamarok> you did check openprinting.org, didn't you?
<lorecaster> i've only got 427gb free :P
<lorecaster> i did before , will run through there again
<Mamarok> lorecaster: as I said, wild guess :)
<lorecaster> that's why i like you guys, very creative.
<Mamarok> I can't see any syntax problems
<Mamarok> it really is strange
<lorecaster> LOL, those are the only errors i get.
 * Mamarok tries on her machine
<lorecaster> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-MFC-465-cn
<lorecaster> but again, none of this has to do with the printer, that i can see.
<Mamarok> indeed, I can make directories in that folder
<Mamarok> so there shouldn't be a problem
<Mamarok> maybe get in touch with Brother, this could well be a packaging problem
<lorecaster> how is that?
<dac123> Is it possible to change my redisplay resolution? I don't like the 800X600 resolution.
<Mamarok> lorecaster: well, if there has been an error in the packaging, the attempt to creat these folders might not work, you should be able to actually creat those yourself as a workaround
<lorecaster> but i cannot. which makes it even wierder
<Mamarok> lorecaster: then something is wrong with your permissions
<lorecaster> but the same package, the same file download, in the same place as it was last time...
<lorecaster> with SUDO root permissions?! lol
<Mamarok> lorecaster: make sure you didn't misstype your password
<lorecaster> how do i change root permissions to 777 then?
<lorecaster> hmm... that could be it too
<Mamarok> I can creat new folders in /var/spool/, so you should be able too, with sudo mkdir
<dac123> I'll just go away...
<lorecaster> lemme try a reboot
<_lucas_> hi there
<_lucas_> Where is the kubuntu-dev chan ?
<_lucas_> I tried #kubuntu-dev, and was all alone
<Mamarok> _lucas_: are you a developer?
<_lucas_> no but I wanted to get in touch with Riddell or anyone of them
<_lucas_> regarding the status of vpn
<Mamarok> _lucas_: well, then ping him, he is here, too :)
<_lucas_> in kubuntu, which is let's say in a poor state
<Mamarok> _lucas_: as I said, ping him
<_lucas_> Riddell:
<Riddell> hi _lucas_
<Mamarok> _lucas_: just be patient, they are very busy
<Mamarok> :)
<_lucas_> ;)
<_lucas_> Hi Riddell, I was wondering if reporting a bug on lp regarding the status of vpns in kubuntu was worth it ?
<Riddell> _lucas_: probably not, what sort of VPN are you using?
<_lucas_> Riddell: vpnc,
<_lucas_> I tried network manager and kvpnc but both of them end up being useless
<Riddell> _lucas_: there's a new network manager needing testing if you're using karmic
<_lucas_> I am using karmic right nom
<_lucas_> now
<Riddell> _lucas_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/PlasmaWidgetNetworkManager/0.0%2Bsvn1002781-0ubuntu1%7Eppa1
<Riddell> I've no idea if it works or no but would be good to find out
<_lucas_> Ok I try it it, should I report feedback here ?
<Riddell> _lucas_: yes please, and on that wiki page
<Loqusiste> hi guys - was wondering if anyone could take me through to how to join the quakenet server?
<BluesKaj> just add it to your server list then the channels and whatever identity you want to use
<_lucas_> Riddell: I just tried it, It looks like vpn configuration is handled by the kde system settings menu, which is the culprit for not being able to set up vpnc correctly
<_lucas_> Maye it requires root access, which would be a reson why changes are not saved
<_lucas_> reason
<Gonenk> Hey people . I have a little problem. I am using kubuntu with KDE 3.5 (I think its kubuntu 8.04, Hardy) Yesterday I upgraded my kubuntu to the newest version , 9.04 with KDE 4.2 . After the upgrade installed all the necessary packages it restarted my computer. After I logged in, my screen truned blue, and a console window in white was opened . Here , take a look http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/5736/72352329.png . Now it happends all 
<bobbob1016> Is there a way to allow my CD-Rom eject button to eject CD's?  For some reason I can only eject via dolphin.
<Riddell> _lucas_: did you run knetworkmanager and get an icon in the systray?
<_lucas_> MMhh no, I started the networkmanager by add widgets with plasma does it make a difference ?
<Riddell> _lucas_: that doesn't work currently.  remove that and just run "knetworkmanager"
<_lucas_> ok
<_lucas_> Riddell:  ok so now I have it
<_lucas_> Riddell:  Still useless for vpnc
<ArtLab> gnome or kde?
<_lucas_> Riddell: And informations I entered magically disappeared
<Riddell> _lucas_: so you do Manage Connections -> VPN -> Add ?
<_lucas_> Yes,
<_lucas_> For example if I go to the optional  info panel, even if I tick the boxes, the fields are still greyed so I can't enter any other infos
<_lucas_> And when I click ok and go back to this setup with the modify button, everything is gone
<_lucas_> exept its name
<_lucas_> Riddell: maybe some screenshots/casts might help understand the whole thing ?
<Riddell> _lucas_: it's ok, I see the same issue
<_lucas_> ok
<Riddell> let me ask if it should work
<_lucas_> :)
<Riddell> _lucas_: ok I'm told it's not going to work until next week  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188489
<_lucas_> Ok
<Riddell> _lucas_: so do come back then and we'll try again
<_lucas_>  good to know there is some work going on :) thanks see you next week
<Gonenk> Hey people . I have a little problem. I am using kubuntu with KDE 3.5 (I think its kubuntu 8.04, Hardy) Yesterday I upgraded my kubuntu to the newest version , 9.04 with KDE 4.2 . After the upgrade installed all the necessary packages it restarted my computer. After I logged in, my screen truned blue, and a console window in white was opened . Here , take a look http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/5736/72352329.png . Now it happends all 
<Riddell> Gonenk: what happens if you start a kde app from that command line?
<ushi> How can I disable ALT+CLICK? I need to pass this keystroke combination to an application, so I want KDE to stop moving windows with it.
<Gonenk> Riddell : It says nothing , I mean , I think that it is working but it is just not displayed
<gonen> Riddel : Apps like firefox are working without the KDE toolbar of course, and KDE applications are just not being displayed
<a_> f
<kaddi> heya :)
<kaddi> I'm having an issue with a widget and I'm not sure if this is a feature, by design or a bug. :p So if someone could tell me that would be great :D
<kaddi> I'm using the systray-widget outside off the controlbar, so I would like to have a systray widget on every desktop I have
<kaddi> however the symbols in systray are onle displayed in one widget. meaning a minimized konversation will show on desktop one. the symbols for power and updates and wifi will be on desktop 2 and the systray widget on desktop three remains completely empty
<kaddi> is there a way to get the systay widget to display all icons on all desktops? (without putting it into a control bar)
<EagleScreen> hello
<Mamarok> hi EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> hi
<ubuntu> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<StupidWeasel> Hey folks, giving KDE 4* a try again, and I'm wondering how one would go about positoning widgets within a panel. I'd like some on the left, some on the right.
<EagleScreen> StupidWeasel: use the special button on the right of the panel
<ForgeAus> the cashew looking one
<ForgeAus> lets you configure it
<StupidWeasel> Humm, I've tried - they seem to drop back to the left.
<ForgeAus> Stupidweasel hmm what vers kde4?
<ForgeAus> some versions were notorios for not keeping settings but I havn't heard of this being a taskbar (kickoff/plasma) issue in this way before
<StupidWeasel> ForgeAus: 4.2.2. I can add and remove widgets freely, but whenever I drag them around the panel they snap back into place.
<StupidWeasel> Certain widgets seem to take up a lot more space then they should as well. Lancalot and system tray for example.
<converter> using kubuntu 4.3rc, network manager doesn't do wifi connections well. I installed wpagui, but it doesn't see any interfaces. is there something I'm missing in my config?
<Refraxx> Hello all. I could use some help with the"software updates". Is anyone familliar with the "blocked updates"?
<Refraxx> I have blocked updates I cant do anything with.
<Refraxx> Is anyone online?
<kaddi> Refraxx run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a shell and they should be installed
<ForgeAus> Refraxx now that you mentioni t I do think I did come across that once, but I don't remember what it meant... or how I dealt with it
<Refraxx> Kaddi--What's a shell?
<kaddi> press alt+f2 a window will open, type "konsole" into it, a shell shoudl open :)
<Refraxx> I'm new to Kubuntu & not familliar with the ins & outs yet
<Refraxx> oh, ok
<Refraxx> it's working from the look of it.
<kaddi> it should :)
<kaddi> you will have to reboot your PC once the updates are done.
<Refraxx> ok
<kaddi> but it should tell you so on its own :)
<Refraxx> do you know why they would appear? If I can't install them, why do they show up?
<kaddi> you can install them, you are doing so right now. The thing is that the updates you are currently installing may need some additional attention, because they need other updates to work correctly
<kaddi> so the update notifier holds back those updates, until you tell him you really want to install them
<Refraxx> oh ok, that makes sense.
<babyshambles> hello, i want enabling surround sounds on jaunty. i followed instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound but it's for ubuntu. can someone please write the cmd line for kubuntu. thanks
<Refraxx> this is taking a while, so I'm gonna logg out of this chat. I'll be back if I need additional help. Thanks  kaddi
<kaddi> you're welcome :)
<uzman> türkçe
<uzman> türkçe ubuntu yardım
<uzman> turkey
<uzman> ses sorunum var
<uzman> yardimci olabilecek biri varmi
<Onyx> Is there another way to install proprietary drivers besides Jockey?  It never seems to complete installing what it's told to install
<kaddi> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<kaddi> Onyx I have never heard of jockey, usually when proprietary windows drivers need to be installed ndiswrapper is suggested
<kaddi> but I'm not really familiar with these problems.. never had to recurr to it, as everything has been working so far for me :)
<lcs> hello
<lcs> como estan
<lcs> algien a tenido experiencia con mandriva 2009.1?
<lcs> algien a tenido experiencia con mandriva 2009.1?
<lcs> algien a tenido experiencia con mandriva 2009.1?
<lcs> algien a tenido experiencia con mandriva 2009.1?
<lcs> algien a tenido experiencia con mandriva 2009.1?
<lcs> algien a tenido experiencia con mandriva 2009.1?
<FloodBotK1> lcs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krio> |debian
<krio> !debisn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debisn
<krio> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<alberto> porfavor canal ubuntu en español??? link
<alberto> alguien me da el link ubuntu spanish???????
<alberto> !!!!!!!
<alberto> :(
<alberto> porfavorç
<FloodBotK1> alberto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !es | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alberto> ok :) thanks!!
<jimmy51_> msg /NickServ identify whatever
<Pici> jimmy51_: The slash goes in front of msg
<jimmy51_> hehe
<jimmy51_> i know
<jimmy51_> anyone have any pointers for running 3d games in kubuntu 9.04?
<jimmy51_> i've got an intel GMA 950 (weak integrated adapter)
<jimmy51_> what sort of tweaks can i do to squeeze the most out of it?
<xhatman> testing kubuntu karmic alpha3.. very impressed.. very nice =)
<alberto> link ubuntu español?
<alberto> ubuntu-es
<alberto> ??????
<alberto> please link to ubuntu spanish!!!
<kaddi> !es @| alberto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es @
<kaddi> !es | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alberto> thanks :)
<kaddi> de nada :)
<Havoc][> hello together. Would this problem be fixed in the nex time? The following packages are BROKEN: kopete-cryptography
<Walzmyn> the network manager says my wireless is not connected, and yet here I am chatting across the intertubes, what's up with this thing?
<michcz>  \
<hagisbasheruk> \/\/
<michcz> Co tutaj taka cisza?
<hagisbasheruk> :)
<michcz> Rozumiem, że wszyscy są zajęci kompilacją jądra :D
<hagisbasheruk> try that in english , my polish sux
<Havoc][> hello together. Would this problem be fixed in the nex time? The following packages are BROKEN: kopete-cryptography
<hagisbasheruk> Havoc][:  have you tried sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-missing ?
<Havoc][>  ?
<C00LARR0w> is there a way to find out my wirelees card model number since i cant find any place that specifically tells me the model number
<genii> C00LARR0w: sudo lshw -C network  may give it someplace in the output
<C00LARR0w> ty
<joshuajtl> hey folks does anyone knnow where there is a package for firefox-qt for jaunty?
<joshuajtl> hello?
<genii> joshuajtl: You might want to try the oldie but goodie howto at http://jussi01.com/?p=26
<joshuajtl> thanks genii
<genii> np
<jussi01> aye, that ones old, and Ive no idea if it still works, but please do comment on the blog if it still does
 * genii slides jussi01 a coffee
<genii> joshuajtl: For a native qt browser I've gone for the moment to Arora
<joshuajtl> genii: yeah just installed :)
<jussi01> opera also now has a qt4 browser, but that is closed source of course, so not recomended
<joshuajtl> jussi01: i believe its also still only i686 no x86-64
<joshuajtl> how can I make sure that I'm running a pure kde4 system here?
<jussi01> joshuajtl: ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/opera/linux/964/final/en/x86_64/
<joshuajtl> jussi01: right but unfortunately no qt4... only qt3
<joshuajtl> oh wow
<jussi01> heh, I didnt see that. anyway, the 32 bit binaries will run on a 64 bit system...
<joshuajtl> they released a beta2 of 10 with qt4 x86-64 thats new
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> anyway,  back on topic...
<joshuajtl> anyone know where kde-plasma-stasks might be available from?
<JontheEchidna> !info plasma-widget-stasks
<ubottu> Package plasma-widget-stasks does not exist in jaunty
<JontheEchidna> !info plasma-widget-stasks karmic
<ubottu> plasma-widget-stasks (source: plasma-widget-stasks): a task manager replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 62 kB, installed size 224 kB
<joshuajtl> thanks
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, it's not in jaunty, but it will be available in karmic
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<joshuajtl> oh JontheEchidna could it be available through ppa ?
<JontheEchidna> possibly
<JontheEchidna> samrog's ppa might be a good bet
<joshuajtl> JontheEchidna: I havent used kubuntu therefore ppa in a while... forgot how to search ppa for a package
<joshuajtl> how do I?
<JontheEchidna> I just googled for "samrog ppa" :P
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa
<joshuajtl> JontheEchidna: but in the future how would I search ppa for a package?
<JontheEchidna> dunno really
<joshuajtl> k
<joshuajtl> if I add a ppa to sources.lst when I run a apt-get upgrade only things installed from the ppa  repo will be upgraded right ? it wont upgrade anything else in the system?
<joshuajtl> hey folks anyone know how I would go about uninstalling all kde3 from jaunty? I want a pure kde4 system
<Mannequin> hi, is it mmm easy to update my Kubuntu 9.04 to a edge KDE version?
<Mannequin> any guide about doing it?
<Pliskin> Mannequin : use the ubuntu backports ppa :)
<Pliskin> kubuntu*
<joshuajtl> anyone know how I can unisntall all kde3 libs and apps from my jaunty kubuntu install? and maybe how I can uninstall all gnome too?
<Mannequin> Pliskin: kubuntu... backports... ppa... will have to investigate what you are talking about ;)
<Pliskin> Mannequin : http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.98
<Mannequin> wonder if someday the concepts of Zero Install [http://0install.net] and the ROX desktop will be grasped by mainstream distributions :)
<Mannequin> Pliskin: thanks
<Pliskin> Mannequin : maybe you want a Rolling Release distro ?
<Pliskin> I'm not sure I've understood well the concept however...
<Mannequin> Rolling Release? Will have to investigate that one too
<joshuajtl> Folks I read that in the last release of kubuntu the live cd was pure kde4 but not the dvd... is that the same for jaunty?
<Mannequin> Pliskin: Zero install seems to be a way to easily install apps at the user level, by just dragging a file somewhere... no need to be root
<Mannequin> It's like that ideal world, where there are no different packages for different distributions.
<Pliskin> I think there was K3B and other KDE3 apps, joshuajtl :)
<Mannequin> the "everything is a file" Unix concept.
<joshuajtl> Pliskin: there was? so no more? or if there are how can I uninstall all at once?
<Pliskin> "no need to be root", Well I'm not sure I like the concept
<Mannequin> Pliskin: the idea is that the installed software keeps somewhat sandboxed on the user space
<Pliskin> joshuajtl : I don't know if karmic will include the kde4 version of k3b or note, I heard it's still buggy
<Mannequin> (for sure, the Zero Install site can explain this better than me=
<Mannequin> Pliskin: of course, it may lead to duplicated use of space, if many users installs the same software
<Mannequin> but I think the zero install system proposes solutions to that "issue"
<Pliskin> It's interesting for the public computers, but personnaly, I don't want anyone to be able to install softwares in my personnal computer
<Pliskin> even if it's limited to that user only
<Mannequin> Pliskin: I understand. Other advantage proposed by this system is the "one software release for every linux distribution", so package maintenance could be dismissed
<Mannequin> a release of GIMP, for example, will work on every distro
<Pliskin> I agree for the one, of course :)
<joshuajtl> garrr I cant figure out how to remove all KDE3 from my system
<Pliskin> this* one
<Pliskin> joshuajtl : try to remove the core library, it may remove all the kde3 apps who depend on it
<joshuajtl> Pliskin: what is that called? because its not called kde3 anything
<Pliskin> I don't know exactly, something like kdelibs4 (yeah 4; not 3)
<joshuajtl> Pliskin: why would I want to remove kdelibs4 ? I want to remove all kde3
<Pliskin> joshuajtl : the libs of kde4 are called kdelibs5
<joshuajtl> ahhh ok
<Pliskin> :)
<joshuajtl> Pliskin: apparently an installation of jaunty kde4 has very very little kde3 in it, thats nice
<joshuajtl> how about gnome stuff... any thoughts ? would it be libgnome?
<Pliskin> No idea :-° sorry
<bp103_> what console command is like the dos command xcopy in linux?
<ActionParsnip> bp103_: cp -R
<genii> bp103_: cp     for the usage page see result of: man cp      (use q to exit)
<genii> ActionParsnip: Actually perhaps more like -a
<ActionParsnip> i just use cp ao a folder and it moves the whole folder
<ActionParsnip> mkdir ./test; mkdir ./destination; mv ./test ./destination/
<ActionParsnip> for example
<genii> -a does -dpR so stuff in /dev and so on can also be copied
<genii> (also permissions get preserved, etc)
<ActionParsnip> gotcha
<joshuajtl> anyone know where i can find k3b kde4 ?
<ActionParsnip> !find k3b
<ubottu> Found: k3b, k3b-data, k3b-i18n, libk3b-dev, libk3b3 (and 2 others)
<killer_of_noob> hello all how active pci card
<killer_of_noob> salut tout le monde
<BluesKaj> !fr | killer_of_noob
<ubottu> killer_of_noob: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<killer_of_noob> hi how switch on my pci card for wireless
<BluesKaj> killer_of_noob, install wicd network manager
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<Serpardum> Is there some way I can tell kubuntu (or is it vbox?) to quit sticking my windows to the edge of the screen?
<noaXess> is there a diffrent between sun-java6 package and the java package that i can download from www.java.com?
<noaXess> !info sun-java6
<ubottu> Package sun-java6 does not exist in jaunty
<YoShiy> hello #kubuntu, i have some weird problem with my sound on 9.04 Jaunty. The most time i have no sound, but when i start playing something with amarok2 all other apps can use sound... i googled already for 2 hours, so any help is appreciated ^^
<YoShiy> this is a fresh install btw, oh and the sound in flash applications, like on youtube, works always :/
<YoShiy> only amarok/dragon player remain muted.. the test sound option in systemsettings/multimedia doesnt work too
<pteague> what's a good tool for converting an mp3 that k3b can't convert to wav for burning to a CD?
<Caliostro> pteague, I'm using 'audacity' for audio editing purposes.
<pteague> i found that ffmpeg will convert it ok fairly easily
<Caliostro> pteague, then good luck :)
<reagleBRKLN> i'm trying google chrome from ppa, pretty nice but all fonts are antialiased, which I find fuzzy. any way to turn it off, at least for < 16pt?
<GS3User007> I ran "sudo update-grub" to ensure that my system was going to use the kernel I just installed, but now the machine boots to a prompt that says "grub>". What's wrong, and how do I fix it?
<GS3User007> I ran "sudo update-grub" to ensure that my system was going to use the kernel I just installed, but now the machine boots to a prompt that says "grub>". What's wrong, and how do I fix it?
<GS3User007> when i attempt to "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" i get an error message that says "Error 24: Attempt to access block outsie partition"
<BluesKaj> GS3User007, does sudo-update grub give an error ?
<BluesKaj> err sudo update-grub
<GS3User007> i can't really run it anymore... i'm stuck at the grub prompt. i don't know how to access the grub menu, nor tell it to boot to the OS
<GS3User007> (i'm on a different computer atm)
<BluesKaj> grub prompt ?
<Caliostro> htGS3User007, try this to figure out http://jaykinzer.blogspot.com/2008/08/grub-error-24-attempt-to-access-block.html
<GS3User007> i rebooted after installing a kernel update and doing a "sudo update-grub" to ensure that the latest kernel would show up in the grub menu. after reboot, i'm stuck at a screen that says "grub>"
<GS3User007> it's a prompt, and there are a small selection of commands that can be run, but i don't know how to use them
<Caliostro> GS3User007, there's an explanation how to use that commands ;)
<Caliostro> GS3User007, Can you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<GS3User007> Caliostro: unfortunately, the first step in the link is to hit escape before the menu attempts to load... that doesn't seem to be doing anything for me
<GS3User007> Caliostro: i don't even know how to access that file from the grub prompt, nevermind edit it... i can't cd or ls
<ntrfug> Good evening. I'm trying to create a kernel package for Hardy, and I'm not having much luck.
<BluesKaj> GS3User007, try,  find /boot/grub/stage1
<GS3User007> BluesKaj: (hd0,1)
<Caliostro> GS3User007, try to change grub config from another OS on you machine or from LiveOS ;)
<ntrfug> Where are the files that were formerly found in <linux-source>/debian?
<GS3User007> Caliostro: no other OS, partition is ext4... currently dling karmic, but that's going to take a while
<BluesKaj> GS3User007, setup (hd0,1)
<GS3User007> BluesKaj: that found some things, failed to find some other things (but said that it wasn't fatal), and the installed menu.lst
<GS3User007> BluesKaj: should i try a reboot now...?
<BluesKaj> GS3User007,  quit
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<GS3User007> BluesKaj: can't quit, it's an unrecognized command, but i can reboot
<BluesKaj> ok
<GS3User007> BluesKaj: no luck, back at grub prompt
#kubuntu 2009-07-30
<BluesKaj> GS3User007, do you have a kubuntu live cd ?
<GS3User007> nothing with ext4 support
<GS3User007> BluesKaj: I am dling a copy of karmic right now though
<GS3User007> BluesKaj: I assume that "sudo update-grub" made a backup copy of the previous menu.lst somewhere?
<GS3User007> BluesKaj: If so, where would it be, and would putting it back into /boot/grub/ fix my issue?
<BluesKaj> GS3User007, I'm not sure which version of grub is defasult on karmic but i suspect it's grub2 in which case the file has changed from /boot/grub/menu.lst to   /boot/grub/grub.cfg from
<BluesKaj> GS3User007, ignore thatr last "from" :)
<GS3User007> BluesKaj: I was hoping to just mount the exising / partition and replace the new file the tool generated with the old one...
<qw[bline]> my system cpu usage goes way up when the system blanks, anyone seen this?
<BluesKaj> GS3User007, well there are some changes required to run ext4,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033163
<BluesKaj> BBL ...errands to do
<alexander> hi
<GS3User007> qw[bline]: what do you mean by "system blanks:?
<qw[bline]> Screen blanks
<qw[bline]> cpu goes up
<qw[bline]> and cpu temp jumps to almost 80 by morning
<qw[bline]> this is just leaving my system along over night
<qw[bline]> s/along/alone/
<GS3User007> qw[bline]: i haven't noticed anything like that on my laptop
<GS3User007> it's actually rather cool in the morning after having been idle all night
<GS3User007> sorry
<qw[bline]> nvidia chipset
<qw[bline]> maybe it's some app being retarded
<qw[bline]> firefox is probably a good guess
<GS3User007> i've got an nvidia chipset as well, and usually leave firefox open for days at a time :P
<noquinho> do i need use defragment and ccleaner on linux ?
<GS3User007> noquinho: no
<noquinho> thx
<mardi_> hello
<mardi_>  when i press letter with accent i get strange things like  é Ú Î ç à on other software it is not the case any idea ?
<BluesKaj> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<noquinho> thx
<mardi_> only in qt apps any idée
<mardi_> i use xinput-driver not evdev
<GS3User007> mardi_: a couple of thoughts... you could have the wrong keyboard selected in system settings, or perhaps the software in question needs some sort of language pack
<mardi_> GS3User007, it was not the case 2 hours ago
<mardi_> i dont use the keybors layout from kde but the xorg.conf config file
<mardi_> because of using xinput-drivers instead of evdev
<GS3User007> mardi_: isn't xorg.conf being phased out or something?
<GS3User007> mardi_: does the one in kde work?
<BluesKaj> mardi_, xorg.conf is becoming difficult to edit , what kubuntu version do have ?
<mardi_> i do not use kubuntu
<mardi_> just kde4
<noquinho> do you remember in windows the option system informations ? i need this in my ubuntu . Do we have something like that ?
<GS3User007> mardi_: you should maybe join #kde for kde specific issues
<mardi_> ok thanks .. (*buntu ) are channel where real people answer quicly that's why i came here :)
<noquinho> me too
<noquinho> english, but i try :)
<BluesKaj> system settings
<GS3User007> BluesKaj: you around?
<ntrfug> Are there any kernel compilers in the house?
<Serpardum> Is there some way I can tell kubuntu (or is it vbox?) to quit sticking my windows to the edge of the screen?
<Dragnslcr> Serpardum- did you check System Settings -> Window Behavior?
<Serpardum> I think that did it, Dragnslcr, thanks
<Serpardum> set the snap zones to none
<rmrfslash> Anyone else having issues w/ KDE 4.3 RC3 and the latest Linux 2.6.28-14 update?
<rmrfslash> i.e. no more window borders
<rmrfslash> and windows all appear in top left of screen
<rmrfslash> and no compositing
<rmrfslash> :(
<rmrfslash> Well... thank god for being able to downgrade linux
<rmrfslash> There is almost def a problem w/ kde 4.3 and linux 2.6.28-14
<Walzmyn> Is there a way to turn off the alt+leftClick to move a window for a specific window - say a game running in wine?
<sos> i installed 9.0.4 on my laptop and everything went ok, it boots up ok, i login, but once its done loading kde, there's no GUI anywhere. just a background. no menu, no icons. anyone know what could be wrong?
<Walzmyn> sos: can you hit alt+F2 and start anything?
<sos> let me try
<Walzmyn> sos: i had a problem with plasma dieing - i couldn't see anything, but KDE was still working
<s2r> hello.
<s2r> I configured INADYN to update a dynamic ip service. I added the command inside rc.local however rc.local does not run on start-up. If I run it like: ./rc.local start it runs the command. Any ideas?
<mardi_soir> GSF1200S, hello again
<mardi_soir> problem soved
<mardi_soir> solved
<mardi_soir> it wxas about locale generation
<mardi_soir> not about kde
<mardi_soir> éé é
<zayx> hey everyone, is the "kde4.3 not shutting down" bug a known issue?
<mardi_soir> zayx, do you use  kdm or gdm ?
<zayx> kdm
<mardi_soir> or something else
<zayx> and im testing karmic
<zayx> everything works as normal except for after clicking the "shutdown dialog" it does nothing
<zayx> weird thing is hibernate works fine
<zayx> im guessing no one else here is on karmic and having the same problems?
<zayx> hmmm is there a place i can read more about these "packaging issues" mentioned in the motd?
<kub1> What is the channel for KUbuntu developers?
<zayx> that would be nice to know
<Pici> kub1: #kubuntu-devel
<kub1> Are there any KUbuntu developers in this channel now?  Ever?
<kub1> Pici: thanks
<Pici> zayx: What packaging issues?
<zayx> "Do not install KDE 4.3 beta unless you are an experienced user, there still are packaging issues"
<zayx> its in the motd
<zayx> i think im gonna ask around the devel channel you mentioned
<Pici> zayx: Probably a good idea
<jmtodaro> Hi all! I'm using Kubuntu (Karmic) which has Inkscape 0.47 in the repositories as the default. My question is how can I go about obtaining Inkscape 0.46 using kpackagekit as I'm having some issues creating Plasma theme elements with 0.47
<jmtodaro> I would rather not try to compile it if I don't have to =)
<zayx> hi jmtodaro, just curious if you are having a problem shutting down/rebooting from the kde 4.3 menu?
<kub1> zayx: where was that motd you just mentioned?
<jmtodaro> zayx: Sorry I have not encountered any issues with that yet, However I haven't updated today.
<el_> My kde4 usually shuts down right, but one time it didn't work. I think it was caused by one of my open applications.
<zayx> top of chat window
<zayx> hmm
<zayx> do you guys use wicd or netwrokmanager?
<zayx> jmtodaro: not sure how to do it with kpackagekit but in synaptic you can enable the old repos and force version
<el_> neither ;)
<zayx> el_: you just use something like dhclient?
<el_> My atheros card doesn't need any network manager in order to not work correctly ;)
<el_> I use /etc/network/interfaces
<Walzmyn> the network manager plasmoid is saying i'm not connected to the internet, yet here I speak
<zayx> el_: lol :P
<jmtodaro> zayx: thanks, I might have to give that a try if I can't find a better solution
<kub1> zayx: was that to me, you said the motd you referred to was ¨in the top of the chat window¨? - ie, this #dubuntu channel message?  I don´t see the motd message you mentioned ther now. ??
<jmtodaro> me either...it says that rc3 will be hitting backports (disable if you don't want it)
<zayx> kubl: yes
<zayx> its at the end of the message
<zayx> oh wait
<jmtodaro> I can say from expeirence that I had very little luck with it as a backport on Jaunty, but it works great with Karmic
<zayx> sorry i didnt realize this irc client keeps an inline history
<BluesKaj> kub1, depending on your client it could also be in the intro when you logged on to the chat
<Walzmyn> Of course, with my ISP, I might as well NOT be connected to the 'net
<zayx> Topic for #kubuntu is "Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.2.3 for 9.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Do not install KDE 4.3 beta unless you are an experienced user, there still are packaging issues"
<zayx> old motd
<zayx> jmtodaro: the only problem i have is that kde wont properly shutdown when using the "leave" menu
<liz> hi all, I'm thinking of moving /home into a separate partition and was wondering if then I would be able to resize the /home partition in a new install of kubuntu?
<jmtodaro> zayx: Well, that isn't so bad compared to the way my install was working =)
<jmtodaro> zayx: when you said "enable the old repos" do you mean to enable jaunty repos, or is there another way?
<zayx> jmtodaro: yes, just copy/paste all the karmic repos and swap "karmic" with "jaunty"
<Walzmyn> liz: you can do it, but it's not good to resize partitions with data in them - not safe
<liz> Walzmyn: even if it's to make it bigger?
<zayx> jmtodaro: i also find synaptic to be far superior to any other available package manager
<Walzmyn> liz: it's one of those things that *shouldn't* give you a problem, but i'd darn sure not do it with out haveing a good backup
 * Walzmyn agrees with zayx
<zayx> i personally removed all traces of packagekit due to it being nearly useless
<jmtodaro> liz: I don't think it's ever 100% safe to resize a partition with data in it. It would be best to make backups of anything important before trying.
<liz> Walzmyn: I see, well thanks, was just wondering
<jmtodaro> kpackagekit is okay...I agree synaptic is alot more flexible though =)
<Walzmyn> then again liz, I keep backups even when i'm not planning on resizeing anything :)
<zayx> the lack of functionality present in kpackagekit drives me nuts
<jmtodaro> liz: It is very much worth putting /home on it's own partition though...makes reinstalls a breeze =)
<liz> my prob is my backup would be 20gb+ and I don't have an external drive... only found  out about separate /home recently
<zayx> it wouldnt be so bad if they had a fe as capable as synaptic
<Roey> !he
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Roey> oh that's so cute
<liz> sounds much better especially if wanting to install a new version of kubuntu
<liz> jmtodaro: my thoughts exactly
<zayx> liz: kubuntu wont overwrite your /home folder on install
<zayx> so you can simply rm all the other system folders and reinstall
<zayx> unless you are changing partition type
<jmt> interesting! I didn't know that =)
<liz> zayx: it did on my previous pc, but since it was a fresh install I created a separate /home at the very beginning
<zayx> liz: just use the manual partitioning and set the existing partitions as / and swap
<zayx> then it wont get reformatted
<jmt> could be tricky to do, but it does sound safer than resizing without a backup
<zayx> as long as you dont reformat and use the same information there should be no problem
<liz> zayx: ok so the trick is to use manual partitioning so that it won't reformat
<zayx> btw resizing partitions will also change their uuid
<zayx> liz: yep (be sure the "format" checkbox is unchecked
<liz> ah ok, well thanks very much, that was my concern
<zayx> yw
<liz> was thinking of upgrading to at least hardy kde4 but didn't want all data to be lost
<zayx> hardy?
<zayx> thats well aged there
<zayx> cant you do a dist upgrade?
<liz> but everything works great in hardy :)
<liz> dist upgrade will give me jaunty
<zayx> hmm
<liz> I'm using kde3.5 w/hardy
<zayx> oooh
<zayx> i get what you are doing now
<zayx> cant you just add the backports ppa?
<liz> don't know what that is
<zayx> ah hold on
<zayx> i think [deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main] will work
<sos> so i installed 9.0.4.
<sos> no gui when i login, but there's a background
<sos> when i hit alt+f2, a little search box looking thing pops up
<sos> how can i go about getting everything else to show up?
<liz> zayx: just shows two folders dists/ and pool/
<Walzmyn> sos: alt+F2 "konsole" then type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<zayx> liz: that goes in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ironfroggy_> If i swap out the motherboard, should a kubuntu system be able to reconfigure itself on boot up? or do i need to grab my install cd?
<zayx> liz: although it looks like the hardy repos are on kde4.1 so it might not be a good idea
<liz> lol
<zayx> 4.1 was horrible still
<ironfroggy_> i mean, i didnt expect it to work, but i just thought id verify that
<liz> can I ask what the kde4 desktop is? would that be installed side by side to 3.5?
<zayx> iron it should work fine
<zayx> liz: it should install along side just fine
<ironfroggy_> zayx: its sitting at the initial startup screen with the progress bar unmoving for a while now. system is still responsive tho, just doesnt seem to be getting anywhere.
<ironfroggy_> to be honest i might reinstall anyway. good time to do it i guess.
<ironfroggy_> tho the new hardware a long will give that machine a jolt of life
<liz> thanks for the info, I will mess around and see what suits me best :)
<ironfroggy_> hm.. it just dropped me into BusyBox, now
<zayx> liz: fyi kde4.1 sucked and 4.3 is almost out so dont make a complete judgement call just yet
<sos> ok, so
<sos> that almost would've worked except i'm on wireless
<zayx> iron: prob cant find your root partition
<sos> possible to get that working so it can fetch these packages?
<ironfroggy_> i do think it moved
<liz> zayx: Thanks much :)
<zayx> liz: np
<ironfroggy_> can i edit fstab from the busybox shell?
<Walzmyn> sos i don't think so, i had to get some libraries updated to fix it on mine
<Walzmyn> sos can you plug it in?
<zayx> iron: you need to be able to mount the partition with the config data on it first
 * Walzmyn is going to bed
<zayx> iron: it might be easier to do from a live cd
<ironfroggy_> as long as ive got my expected cmds at hand i can do it. i can see what device the drive is at now and i can mount it myself to get at fstab
<sos> once i plug it in and run that
<sos> what should i do next?
<ironfroggy_> but is there anything else ill need to edit, like kernel parameters?
<sos> cause it'll disconnect me from here
<sos> thanks for the help thus far
<zayx> iron: sounds like a plan
<zayx> iron: i wouldnt think so unless you have added something
<webby> ok this could be a reall dumb question but i cant seem to be able to make my desktop bigger so the icons will look smaller and ill have more room
<ironfroggy_> i did forget one thing when i was putting the new stuff in there... its only got CD drives (aside from installation, i never use discs anymore, so i never think to upgrade them)
<zayx> iron: however you will need to edit your "menu.lst" to reflect any uuid changes
<ironfroggy_> and i dont even know where i havea any old cd-r to stick the live cd on
<zayx> iron: you could make a "live usb"
<ironfroggy_> never got into the habit of keeping usb keys handy. i stick everything on the ipod if i need it in my pocket.
<zayx> lol
<ironfroggy_> the tubes have made every physical kind of storage sort of unused for me, ya know?
<zayx> yea i hear ya
<zayx> but keeping a cheap usb drive around is handy
<ironfroggy_> here i was worried id have to upgrade the old 40GB in this machine, too, but it wasnt even using 10
<zayx> *one that you can boot from i should say*
<ironfroggy_> yeah i'll probably grab a bulk of them from ebay "just in case"
<ironfroggy_> i want to experiment anyway with running virtualbox with the vdisc on a key
<zayx> i did that for a while running a server2008 install that i had on a second drive through vbox
<zayx> it was interesting...
<ironfroggy_> i am really absent minded in this whole project
<ironfroggy_> completely forgot that the upgrade was also to 64bit
<ironfroggy_> so it really makes even less sense not to just reinstall
<zayx> lol
<zayx> yea pretty much
<zayx> it wouldnt be all that enjoyable to try migrating an existing install to 64
<ironfroggy_> i replaced 1GB, 1.6ghz, integrated video with 4GB, 2.2ghz x4, 512MB nv8400
<ironfroggy_> i think it'll be a frightening difference
<ironfroggy_> but only if i remember what the hell im doing
<zayx> lol
<zayx> the latest 190 nvidia drivers are quite nice too
<ironfroggy_> i think i still need to upgrade those on this machine (the one im on, not the one im upgrading)
<ironfroggy_> im just hoping blur effect will stop causing that weird redraw-delay border around windows
<ironfroggy_> at least i think its blur causing that
<zayx> dont use a composited desktop so i cant help you there :/
<webby> is their a way to make the desktop bigger or zoom out so i can fit more apps onto my netbook screen,  like on windows you can change the resalution to get a bigger desktop,, any ideas how to do this
<zayx> but if anything i think the latest nvidia drivers might help
<ironfroggy_> im using it on dual screen. it has issues, but its fun.
<ironfroggy_> the composited effects for desktop switching is the first time i could ever stand to use multiple desktops
<zayx> webby: yea its under display in system settings
<ironfroggy_> webby: you're on a netbook and you want to cram more on the screen?
<ironfroggy_> think about that a second
<ironfroggy_> you're probably already operating at the small LCD's native resolution
<zayx> iron: yea i think compositing is great but for now it still interferes too much with non kde full screen apps
<webby> ya
<ironfroggy_> zayx: hmm.. i didnt realize that. could that possibly be why ive been having some video problems? fullscreen flash or vlc crashes
<ironfroggy_> makes hulu use sadly limited
<webby> i cant make it any bigger, darn  i just hate opening firefox and only having a 2 iinch window to browse
<zayx> iron: quite likely
<ironfroggy_> well along with upgrading the other machine, i also upgraded this one including a newer nv model (8400 up from 7200) and if i upgrade those drivers, too, i hope that helps.
<zayx> iron: there is also this annoying thing where my autohid menubar is still in the active forground when im playing a game :P
<zayx> iron: it should the 7200 was still using legacy drivers i think
<ironfroggy_> i can see how thatd be annoying
<ironfroggy_> hm so i swapped out the card, but what should i do to get it using whatever the newest/correct drivers are?
<zayx> nvidia-uninstall to remove current drivers
<zayx> assuming you used the package from the nvidia site
<zayx> otherwise you should be able to do an apt-get --purge remove nvidia*
<sos_outside_guy> ok, so
<sos_outside_guy> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ironfroggy_> hmm im not sure what i did in the first place so i guess if there is anything to purge, i used apt
<sos_outside_guy> ran that and i'm back to the prompt
<zayx> iron: yea
<sos> what should i do now?
<sos> my issue is no gui when i login
<sos> no menu/icons
<zayx> sos: does /etc/init.d/kdm restart work?
<sos> one sec
<webby> is their a way to add a bookmark directory to the panel or desktop
<sos> operation not permitted
<zayx> sudo it
<sos> k, restarting
<zayx> ok
<sos> is it supposed to start back up on its own?
<zayx> if you used the restart script then yes
<zayx> are you at tty?
<ironfroggy_> sweet. i dont remember when or why i downloaded a live CD, but i already had one for 9.04 on hand.
<zayx> ctrl+alt+f1 log it as root and type '/etc/init.d/kdm restart && logout'
<sos> i'm at nothing
<sos> blank screen
<sos> its starting back up
<zayx> ok
<sos> i think it powered down, but i started it back up
<sos> logged in
<sos> still nothing
<sos> just a background
<FloodBotK1> sos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Caliostro> Hi. Can you help me with decorating amarok2? I'm new with this player.
<zayx> sos: i dont know what happened to the guy that was helping you but im not sure what you can do at this point
<sos> that's fine, i understand
<sos> thanks for trying
<zayx> sos: sounds like the plasma desktop is failing to start but i cant be sure
<zayx> you can still get to the krunner interface with alt+f2 right?
<Caliostro> So, how to change amarok look? I'll appreciate for link :)
<jmt> zayx: I just wanted to say thanks for the help earlier...it totally worked =)
<sos> yeah i can
<zayx> jmt: no prob
<Caliostro> Does anybody use amaroK??
<zayx> sos: no rightclick context menu though, roght?
<zayx> cali: amarok uses your current kwin theme if thats what you want to know
<Caliostro> zayx: I want to change that )))
<jmt> Caliostro: It appears that it is not well documented yet...amarok2 theming i mean
<zayx> cali: as far as i know amarok 2 doesnt yet support independant theming
<sos> correct, no right click
<zayx> cali: you can change the color scheme of all qt4 items through system settings / appearance though
<Caliostro> Ok, and where to get detailed instruction how to change global theme and modern themes? ;)
<zayx> kde-look.org
<zayx> sos: im not sure how to properly restart the plasma desktop through kdeinit but try to bring up a console and check through your logs
<Caliostro> How to install this theme?    http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/newdanna+set+(normal+and+lite+version)?content=26055
<zayx> cali: that theme is for amarok 1.x as i have said i dont believe amarok 2.x supports theming yet
<ironfroggy_> uugh... i forgot how slloooww it is writing to cd-rw
<ironfroggy_> zayx: btw, the previous "remove the current nv drivers" advice. well, whats that next step? confirmed im still on 180 drivers
<C00LARR0w> how do i find out what drivers are installed already on my box?
<ironfroggy_> drivers for what
<C00LARR0w> wireless card
<webby> is it possible to put a bookmark menu  in a panel  or desktop
<papasmurfetta> heyy
<papasmurfetta> i just installed kubuntu and i cant enable my wifi
<papasmurfetta> can someone help?
<mmt> hi
<mmt> ктонить по русски тут говорит?
<Caliostro> I have a little problem with my sound - it's stereo. I have 5.1 speakers and want that Kubuntu can play on all speakers :)
<Caliostro> How to 5.1 sound on Kubuntu???
<lordres> ubuntu en español cual es el canal?
<lordres> ubuntu es
<lordres> ??
<lordres> join #ubuntu-es
<squirrel25> anyone in here ?
<Joschi_> sure
<squirrel25> hey
<squirrel25> where ya from?
<Teclys> heyy, total linux newb here, is this a good place to ask for help or should i try somewhere else?
<genii> Teclys: If you run Kubuntu ask here first
<Joschi_> it is
<squirrel25> i have ubuntu 9.04
<squirrel25> how the FUCK do you get .mpg files to play?
 * squirrel25 is going to put rolls in the oven and will return...pm please
<genii> squirrel25: Please watch the profanity.
 * squirrel25 throws acorn
<genii> !mpg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<squirrel25> thanks
<Teclys> sorry about that, something funky happened
<Teclys> i have a couple of questions, one with what i'm assuming will be a simple answer and the other not quite
<Teclys> first off, i started up kubuntu for the 7th or so time and now my active window has small white bars floating above and below it
<Teclys> does anyone know how i might get rid of them?
<Teclys> also, i was wondering if anyone here could help me set up my wireless adapter
<Teclys> is there somewhere else i might be able to get help?
<jithine> kopete in 4.3 rc3 keeps crashing after connecting
<estres> jithine: do not use kopete
<estres> jithine: there is another programs better than kopete
<jithine> estres: like?
<jithine> i am looking for kde speecific
<estres> jithine: like amsn, esm, there is a lot better
<estres> jithine: you are trying to uose kopete for...?
<jithine> gmail and yahoo
<MarshWiggle> hello, how might I make my external usb drive work on kubuntu?
<fg56lx> Im trying to edit my kmenu with "kmenueditor" but when I move the different sub sections around and click save they dont change. Why would it do this?
<koksy89> hey
<koksy89> i need help
<koksy89> how to connect to undernet server
<koksy89> ?!?
<genii> koksy89:  /server name-of-server-here
<koksy89> tnx
<koksy89> a ima li nekoj makedonac ili srbin
<koksy89> mozda i bugarin
<genii> I wonder if there'll ever be a Macedonian loco channel
<catfish> list
<bigbrova1> .
<ciudatu> salve
<ciudatu> kopete have voice conversation?how do i start'it ?cant find the tab...
<ciudatu> kopete have voice conversation?how do i start'it ?cant find the tab...
<tdn> How do I install a PDF printer so that I can print all kinds of documents to a PDF file?
<tdn> I have installed the package cups-pdf, and this seems to provide a PDF printer. Although nothing happens, when I print to this PDF printer. Where do the PDF file go?
<eggy_> Hello, using kubuntu the akonadi server fails to start any time I try to open a program such as kopete. This is the error log: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/131653/ . How do I solve this?
<eggy_> Or how can I tell KDE to not use this akonadi server?
<tdn> In Firefox, if I do File > Print, I see this: Printer: PDF; Status: /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf failed
<ester> Hi. I'd like to mount an SSH directory in my fstab. I've followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS and everything mount fine except that I'd like to mount it as my local user instead of root. How do I do that?
<tdn> How do I fix this?
<bigbrova1> .
<OliverKrueger> I have an issue with the update-notifier in kde 4.2.2:  I have blocked packages, which should stay blocked. I get notified on updates for those everyday, making the notify icon stay permanent. Im missing important updates this way.
<OliverKrueger> Any chance to configure this behaviour?
<Mamarok> OliverKrueger: no, not really, at least not for now regarding the update notifier
<OliverKrueger> Mamarok: ok, thanks.
<Mamarok> OliverKrueger: what you can do ist just do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade which will not touch the packages held back
<OliverKrueger> Mamarok: The upgrade works fine (leaving the blocked packags alone). This notification is the only thing.
<Mamarok> well, you can close it and just perform a manual update and upgrade daily, so you don't miss anything
<OliverKrueger> I like this nifty tray icon... ;)
<Mamarok> OliverKrueger: are you shure you shouldn't upgrade those held back packages? It might just be that you don't have a necessary dependency installed
<Mamarok> sure*
<OliverKrueger> Its the kernel image, thats blocked.
<Mamarok> OliverKrueger: well, that's a newer kernel, it might not hurt as those are often necessary corrections
<Mamarok> doing a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would install it
<OliverKrueger> it does hurt, cause I have some older vmware apps, which have kernel version depedend drivers, which needs to be recompiled manually each update. :(
<Mamarok> within a release cycle, only security upgrade are patched to the kernel, so I strongly suggest you apply these
<Mamarok> it only happened twice since the release of Jaunty, not much in 3 months
<OliverKrueger> Well, I have a $job next to my system admin tasks. ;)
<OliverKrueger> I think, its a calculated risk, to update only once a year (or so).
<Mamarok> OliverKrueger: your choice :)
<Mamarok> and we all have day jobs, too, this is a channel run by volunteers only
<OliverKrueger> Mamarok: Sorry, it was not my intention to attack you.
<kroete> hi, i installed kubuntu and typed ext4, but when i boot i got a message ext3. can somebody help me where i can check it ? sry im a linux n00b
<kroete> hi kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das dateisystem nachschauen kann (ob meine root partition nun ext3 oder 4 ist)
<OliverKrueger> kroete: cat /etc/fstab
<tonii> kroete: english only, and if you run "mount" you'll see what filesystem all mounts are using.
<AlexZion> type df -T in a konsole if you want just check it
<kroete> ty
<kroete> is there a kind of a list where i can look up some of the console commands
<tonii> <tab> key, press it once or twice and you'll get a question if you want to list all commands.
<kroete> k got it
<kroete> and then i can read the man-pages
<Rasmus> whats the untu servername for the swedish ub
<kroete> ty bb i got to restart
<u19809> hi all, do  you also have problems with sound on 9.04 ? amarok works dragon player works, xine not, firefox not, kaffeine not ???
<Mamarok> OliverKrueger: no problem, I didn't feel attacked  :)
<AlexZion> u19809: the first timeI installed Kubuntu 9.04 , I had a problem audio , but it was just because some volume on the mixer was off, so have you already check it all ?
<Guest77615> Hello
<u19809> AlexZion yes i tried but for xine, kaffeine smplayer firefox-youtube ... no sound !
<AlexZion> so the PCM volume is on and up to 60/70 % and it's not working ?
<u19809> correct
<barbapa> hello
<barbapa> I have a dependancy error for a server install http://pastebin.ca/1512126
<barbapa> should I modify my sources.list ?
<barbapa> here is my souces.list http://pastebin.ca/1512133
<bazhang> barbapa, hang on checking
<barbapa> what can I do?
<bazhang> barbapa, installing something on the server? or a first install of a server
<barbapa> bazhang: it's a dedicated server
<barbapa> ("serveur dédié" in french, I don't know if the translation is good)
<bazhang> barbapa, what does sudo apt-get update return
<bazhang> barbapa, yep thats a good translation :)
<barbapa> it's ready
<u19809> barbapa : why do you not add the needed libs to your install ?
<barbapa> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<bazhang> barbapa, and sudo apt-get upgrade is okay?
<barbapa> u19809: what are the libs I need?
<barbapa> bazhang: ok too
<barbapa> apt-get dist-upgrade, too
<u19809> the ones that are missing libltdl7 and libclamav6
<u19809> so apt-get install clamav clamav-daemon libtldl7 libclamav6 ?
<barbapa> u19809: ah ok, I test :)
<barbapa> libtldl7 does not exist
<barbapa> libclamav6 exist
<u19809> barbapa : do apt-cache search libtldl perhaps it has a -0 or something at the end
<barbapa> apt-cache search libtldl does not reply somethings
<u19809> one moment , checking too
<barbapa> I'm on a Jaunty
<barbapa> (I'm reading this tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.04-ispconfig-3-p4 )
<u19809> libltdl7 should exist
<u19809> not libtldl
<u19809> if you go to 'debian' and check the clamav package you find all dependencies and you can see what packages you need (although it should have insatalled automatically i think)
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com actually u19809 barbapa
<u19809> bazhang : you are correct ... bad habit of mine to check debian ...
<u19809> same result tough
<u19809> as kubuntu +-= debian
<jiajiax2> hello
<sebastian> huhu
<sebastian> sind das hier alle ubuntu user????
<bazhang> !de | sebastian008
<ubottu> sebastian008: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<joel__> bonjour a tous
<bazhang> !fr | joel__
<ubottu> joel__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bobleny> Hey, anyone here know anything about shell scripting?
<bobleny> How dare he not ping back
<Pici> bobleny: What about it?
<bobleny> Well, I have a shell script. I am opening a file with the shell script. I need to get the file path and name of the file opend.
<bobleny> Does that make any sence?
<Pici> bobleny: Sort of... but #bash is probably the best place to ask about shell scripting
<bobleny> Oh.
<bobleny> I will do so. Thanks.
<bobleny> Hey, how do I speak in #bash?
<bobleny> It tells me to register???
<genii> !register | bobleny
<ubottu> bobleny: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<nexx> aye!
<nexx> should i go for a 64bit version of 9.04? i just dont know :(
<BluesKaj> bee!
<nexx> 9.04 für 32bit works just fine, does a 64bit kubuntu bring any problems with it?
<Mamarok> nexx: not as far as I know
<BluesKaj> nexx, most of the probs with 64 bit have been with browsers like FF and related media plugins like flash for youtube etc
<nexx> mh, these problem arent too bad
<nexx> okay, then i willl feed my system with the live 64bit 9.04 and see if all the hardware does work fine
<Mamarok> nexx: and the flash problem is mostly solved now, I can watch flash stuff in both FF (3.5 and Knoqueror
<BluesKaj> I used to be a loyal FF user but the last versions don't render images on some sites , so I've switched to konqueror and I'm experimenting with chromium
 * Mamarok uses FF, Konqueror and Arora, but the latter still has a long way to go IMHO
<nexx> do you have experiences with compiz?
<nexx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTRsLW0eet0
<Mamarok> nexx: KDE4 doesn't use Compiz but it's own compositing
<nexx> looks quite interesting
<genii> Mamarok: Arora is nice but just not there yet :(
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, compiz runs ok on kde4
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: yes, I know, but oyu have to change the window manager it won't with Kwin
<Mamarok> and I think the possiblities in Kwin compositing are as good as Compiz
<Mamarok> so why use an additional compilcation :)
<nexx> okay, convinced ;)
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, but what about the whiz-bang effects ? ..I don't see much on kwin
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: well, I use this computer for work, too muhc bling is just distracting :)
<nexx> okay, gonna boot the 9.04 64bit now, brb :)
<Fanfare> Hi @ all
 * BluesKaj takes a look at arora
<BluesKaj> ok , later ...taking wifey to the malls
<ironfroggy_> i just tried booting up a new machine with the live CD and its telling me "ACPI: Aborted because junk in compressed archive"
<ironfroggy_> what kind of problem does that point to?
<sbirulo>  nicola è qui
<joshuajtl> hi folks, is 9.04 a pure kde distro?
<genii> joshuajtl: If you install from a Kubuntu cd/dvd you get KDE as desktop. If you install from stock Ubuntu cd/dvd you get Gnome desktop. If you install from Xubuntu cd/dvd you get XFCE desktop. Etc.
<joshuajtl> genii: right I know... what Im asking is if the 9.04 Kubuntu install installs any gnome libs, or/and kde3 libs
<genii> joshuajtl: Only if you have an app which uses the gtk stuff. Like firefox, etc
<joshuajtl> genii: but on default install does it install any gnomelibs?
<genii> joshuajtl: Not that I know of. But you might want to ask a dev in someplace like #kubuntu-devel
<joshuajtl> ok thanks
<Vermux> who can help me with batch scripting?
<conlin> hello
<ajay_> data
<krio> hi people
<krio> the questio is there is a place where the old repositery work
<genii> krio: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<krio> thanks
<genii> krio: welcome
<mae_> tq
<shadeslayer> hey is it possible to use ctrl+enter in arora to complete the www.......com ??
<henry_BR> Hello, I use Kubuntu 9.04 and my firefox is 3.012 yet... Will it upgrade in someday automatically? If not, how can I upgrade? I see I have a firefox 3.5 with name: shiretoko web browser... Thanks
<jado> hi! in which language are the kdegames developped?
<shadeslayer> henry_BR: you will need to install firefox-3.5
<shadeslayer> !info firefox-3.5 | henry_BR
<ubottu> henry_BR: firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<Pici> !shiretoko | henry_BR
<ubottu> henry_BR: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<cygnus_> hey guys im having probs with sound, I have an HP dv7 laptop and I have an intel ICH9 series HD audio
<shadeslayer> !sound > cygnus_
<ubottu> cygnus_, please see my private message
<cygnus_> ok
<henry_BR> ubottu: okay :) thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okay :) thanks
<TheDarkFreak> !info firefox-3.5 | TheDarkFreak
<ubottu> TheDarkFreak: firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<cygnus_> sound is enabled
<cygnus_> still doesn't work
<cygnus_> and I tried some of thje stuff on this site https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/274424
<cygnus_> can anyone please help?????
<cygnus_> is there a way to fix my sound problem?
<shadeslayer>  cygnus_ have you checked if you have set all channels to max?
<cygnus_> umm well
<cygnus_> no
<cygnus_> how do i do that
<cygnus_> ?
<cygnus_> do you just mean setting everything in sound to max?
<shadeslayer> cygnus_: then please do,right click the sound icon > show mixer window > settings > configure channels > select everything > set everything to max
<cygnus_> ok I selected everything
<shadeslayer> cygnus_: now set everything to high
<cygnus_> but still doesn't work it just echoes
<cygnus_> the same sound
<cygnus_> over and over
<cygnus_> everything is set to high
<shadeslayer> cygnus_: so the sound just hung? hmmm...never heard of this..
<cygnus_> ya it just echoes
<cygnus_> take a look at this site
<cygnus_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/274424
<cygnus_> it tells me how to fix it
<cygnus_> but the directory /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.config
<cygnus_> and
<cygnus_> /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.config
<cygnus_> aren't directories
<shadeslayer> cygnus_: yes,they are files :)
<cygnus_> at least I get that error when trying to fix it
<cygnus_> well it saysthey are not
<cygnus_> when i type it in konsole
<shadeslayer> cygnus_: prepend sudoedit to those
<cygnus_> how do I do that?
<krio> genii: thanks guy seems it 's work
<shadeslayer> cygnus_: type sudoedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.config in a konsole
<cygnus_> ok, so now in here do I type in the options it says on the site?
<shadeslayer> cygnus_: then same thing with the other file,then find the lines and edit them to your needs,ctrl+X will quit the editor,answer 'y' after pressing ctrl+X
<cygnus_> well what I need to do is add options to this file
<cygnus_> and it doesn't appear in directory
<shadeslayer> cygnus_: yep.. the path to the directory would be /etc/modprobe.d/
<TheDarkFreak> the file inside it
<anoneemouse> i dont have that file...
<TheDarkFreak> is alsa-bas.config
<TheDarkFreak> or maybe
<TheDarkFreak> alsa-base.conf
<cygnus_> oh ok
<shadeslayer> i have the file...
<cygnus_> so then I just type that in here?
<TheDarkFreak> which file?
<anoneemouse> there it is
<shadeslayer> cygnus_: no,i gave you a command earlier,the sudoedit one
<cygnus_> yes
<cygnus_> im in it
<TheDarkFreak> if you're already in the modprobe folder
<TheDarkFreak> run sudoedit alsa-base.conf
<cygnus_> I already did that
<TheDarkFreak> is the file empty?
<TheDarkFreak> or is there stuff in it?
<cygnus_> yes
<cygnus_> its empty
<TheDarkFreak> ok
<TheDarkFreak> you might have opened the wrong file then
<TheDarkFreak> close sudoeditwith ctrl+x
<cygnus_> well it says thats the file in the site
<ruzaimi> hi
<cygnus_> alreadyu did
<TheDarkFreak> sometimes the names change
<shadeslayer> hey,is it possible to use netstat in a loop?
<TheDarkFreak> at the command line
<TheDarkFreak> you're still in modprobe.d, right?
<cygnus_> nop just closed konsole
<TheDarkFreak> lol
<cygnus_> ill open it again
<anoneemouse> do any of you know how to set sample rate in alsa?
<anoneemouse> ive been struggling literally for days with it :/
<TheDarkFreak> ok cygnus
<TheDarkFreak> in modprobe.d
<TheDarkFreak> type ls alsa-base.*
<TheDarkFreak> and it'll show you the actual name of that file
<ruzaimi> hi
<ruzaimi> hello
<anoneemouse> ola
<Smurphy> Carefull folks... Channel police watches ... Just speak "englisch" !!!
<Smurphy> *rofl*
<anoneemouse> i see
<anoneemouse> :)
 * Smurphy was kicked almost twice because I answered in !english...
<anoneemouse> i just said hello :/
<Smurphy> anoneemouse: yes - but in spanish ... They don't like it ...
<cygnus_> is there any other way to fix my sound?
<Smurphy> cygnus_: what's the issue. didnt follow it ...
<Pici> Smurphy: We have nothing against any other languages, but this channel is designated to be enlgish.  #ubuntu-es exists for those who speak spanish.
<Smurphy> Pici: I know - but have you seen the fast reaction of your's just because we talked about it ? That says it all, doesn't it ?
<anoneemouse> so one word means you get kicked?
<Pici> anoneemouse: No.
<anoneemouse> oh then its ok :)
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Smurphy> anoneemouse: Nope - but if you continue ... Reason I'm rather sparse in the ubuntu channels lately...
<TheDarkFreak> hahaa
<Pici> Smurphy: I'm just watching and wanted to put my 2 cents in.
<TheDarkFreak> who's the smart aleck that had the bot speak in spanish?
<Smurphy> Pici: As I said. Bog brother is watching you :)
<anoneemouse> #kubuntu-af
<anoneemouse> !af
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about af
<anoneemouse> didnt think so
<Pici> Af?
<anoneemouse> afrikaans
<Smurphy> .joi #kubuntu-international
<anoneemouse> Smurphy: no thanks
<omarthamer> hi
<cygnus_> ok the issue is that my sound keeps echoing
<Smurphy> *lol* Just created a channel for all Language Freaks :D
<omarthamer> any one has idea about text.extras.menu
<cygnus_> and
<cygnus_> ive tried many different things to fix it
<Smurphy> cygnus_: oh. Disable the Micro ?
<Pici> anoneemouse: I thought we had one, but I cannot seem to find it.  You might be able to find something that fits on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat though.
<cygnus_> how do I do that?
<cygnus_> disable the micro?
<Smurphy> cygnus_: Mier -> check for line in etc. and disable it. probably it's just a loop-back from your loudspeakers the micro gets..
<anoneemouse> its ok Pici i speak english just as well... i was just curious to see whether there was a community...
<Smurphy> Sorry: s/Mier/Mixer/g
<Smurphy> !klingon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klingon
<Smurphy> ahhhh...Not my world *lol*
<anoneemouse> can anyone help me with my sound problem... just maybe
<anoneemouse> my sample rate in alsa is all wrong and no matter what i try i can seem to get it set?
<Smurphy> anoneemouse: what kind of problem do you have ? Just joined in.
<Smurphy> anoneemouse: what sound chip do you have ?
<anoneemouse> my sound is really slow and choppy
<cygnus_> no there is no loopback there its disable in channels
<anoneemouse> no chip... i have a usb creative emu 0404 usb sound interface
<Smurphy> anoneemouse: and what kind if system do you have ?
<anoneemouse> kubuntu 9.04
<Smurphy> cygnus_: then disable the Echo function of your soundcard.
<cygnus_> I have an intel HD audio ICH9
<cygnus_> how do I do that?
<Smurphy> anoneemouse: Hardware ;)
<Smurphy> ah. USB Sound ? *shrug* That works ?
<anoneemouse> i found a forum thread for the soundcard
<anoneemouse> but the stuff on there doesnt help for me
<anoneemouse> its 17 pages long :/
<anoneemouse> and ive run out of ideas... im probably doing everything wrong or something
<Smurphy> could you type: sudo lspci | grep -i audio
<anoneemouse> yeah usb sound works
<Smurphy> could you type: sudo lsusb | grep -i audio
<Smurphy> sorry - lsusb ;)
<Smurphy> cygnus_: My Mixer shows me the echo Function. I can disable it here.
<cygnus_> mine doesn't
<anoneemouse> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 041e:3f04 Creative Technology, Ltd E-Mu 0404
<cygnus_> iis it right when you open it?
<Smurphy> bad... What sound-cad do you have ?
<Smurphy> anoneemouse: what drivers did you load ?
<cygnus_> I have an intel ICH9 HD Audio sound card
<anoneemouse> i didnt load any... kubuntu did it all at install
<cygnus_> do I need drivers?
<anoneemouse> i was shocked to hear sound coming out of it... i was pretty sure it wouldnt be supported
<cygnus_> cause i couldn't find them for my card
<Smurphy> cygnus_: that's the one I have too. No issues at all ... Did you install plain new, or upgraded ?
<cygnus_> you mean kubuntu?
<Smurphy> cygnus_: yes.
<cygnus_> I just installed kubuntu from the cd download inside windows
<cygnus_> and thats it
<cygnus_> but its nt working
<Smurphy> anoneemouse: Hmmm. what USB port did you put it into ? USB 1.1 or 2.0 ? also - what CPU speed/Memory does your computer have ?
<anoneemouse> usb 2.0 it definitely wont work on usb 1.1
<anoneemouse> and for the record it works perfectly on xp
<Smurphy> cygnus_: insde windows ? *Shrug* Works, but Windows can screw it ;)
<Mamarok> Smurphy: ever heard of Wubi?
<Smurphy> anoneemouse: Something working under XP doesn't it's flawless ;)
<cygnus_> so then what do I do?
<Smurphy> Mamarok: yes. i know it. Makes many issues though. Had to migrate some installations away from it, cause windows decided it needed space.
<cygnus_> im lost here, do I need new drivers then?
<cygnus_> I looked and I cant find them for my sound card
<Smurphy> cygnus_: Open the Mixer -> Settings -> Configure Channels, and check what's in there you could try
<cygnus_> already tried that
<cygnus_> I enabled all channels
<Mamarok> cygnus_: what does the system settings -> multimedia show you?
<cygnus_> audio output and audio capture
 * Smurphy ha no systen settings -> Multimedia on his system...
<Mamarok> cygnus_: well, in the right window, does it show your soundcard?
<cygnus_> yes it does
<Mamarok> Smurphy: are you sure you are using a recent KDE?
<cygnus_> it shows HDA intel
<cygnus_> and pulse audio
<Mamarok> cygnus_: that is most likely the problem, pulseaudio :(
<cygnus_> what do I do with it?
<cygnus_> disable it?
<Smurphy> Mamarok: on my Work laptop, ond 4.2.something... On my Mac mini @ Home, bleeding edge
<Smurphy> ah- found it...
<Mamarok> cygnus_: there is a tab saying backend, what backend do you have there, xine or gstreamer?
<cygnus_> xine
 * Smurphy ha xine too ..
<Mamarok> cygnus_: ok, we found the culprit, pulseaudio doesn't work well with the xine-backend, also you shouldn't even have pulseaudio installed
<Smurphy> anoneemouse: sorry. But I don't find anything about your USB sound thingy. not even on Google ... that helps.
<Mamarok> removing pulseaudio sould bring back the sound
<cygnus_> well I didn't install it it was just there lol
<cygnus_> so what do I do?
<anoneemouse> i did Smurphy
<anoneemouse> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441946&page=12
<Mamarok> you need to uninstall it, but I have never done that in Wubi
<anoneemouse> but it doesnt help me
<anoneemouse> :/
<FloodBotK1> anoneemouse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<anoneemouse> i think i may be doing it wrong
<Mamarok> cygnus_: you should check that link above
<cygnus_> so mamarok, do you know what i can do to fix it?
<Smurphy> anoneemouse: did it help ?
<cygnus_> what link
<anoneemouse> it had a guy with the same problem i have
<Mamarok> cygnus_: http://wubi-installer.org/support.php
<anoneemouse> and he managed to fix it
<anoneemouse> but i tried the same thing it didnt work
<anoneemouse> the guy at the bottom of that page
<anoneemouse> he says noise gone sound fixed...
<cygnus_> I already have wubi?
<cygnus_> what will this do?
<Smurphy> anoneemouse: Hm. cool :) I had these issues with the M10000 EPIA Board. was a pain to fix it. had to recompile my own kernel ...
<Mamarok> cygnus_: didn't you say you installed Kubuntu inside Windows? that is wubi
<anoneemouse> alsa configuration seems to be my problem...
<cygnus_> yes
<cygnus_> but what does it have to do with sound?
<anoneemouse> and #alsa is dead
<anoneemouse> the problem is that my .asoundrc file seems to have no effect...
<faydriss> alsa dead? long live alsa!
<Mamarok> cygnus_: wubi is installed in a sandbox, and if you have trouble with it, you should check in that link above.
<Smurphy> anoneemouse: yep. what was it too on the Epia board ... had to fix that, but also to recompile some newer kernels, as the support was bad at that time :)
<cygnus_> im not having probs with wubi, just with sound
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: I didn't follow everything, could you just restat your exact problem in oneline?
<cygnus_> I dont get what it has to do with wubi????
<Mamarok> cygnus_: but as you are using wubi I can't help you, you need to check with the link I gave you above
<TheDarkFreak> my apologies, but would using wubi really interfere with it?
<TheDarkFreak> I thought Wubi was just what installed Kubuntu in a windows filesystem as a file
<anoneemouse> my sample rate on my soundcard is set to 44khz and my music and videos are all 44khz, but alsa is stuck on 48khz and i cant seem to get it changed... my sound is really slow and choppy
<TheDarkFreak> after that
<TheDarkFreak> kubuntu is kubutnu
<Mamarok> TheDarkFreak: the problem is how do you remove a package in wubi? I have no idea
<anoneemouse> im also using wubi
<anoneemouse> Mamarok: just like normal kubuntu?
<TheDarkFreak> Mamarok: you have a full installation of Kubuntu with Wubi
<TheDarkFreak> it's just like normal kubutnu
<TheDarkFreak> the only difference is
<TheDarkFreak> kubuntu's "filesystem"
<FloodBotK1> TheDarkFreak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> cygnus_: the problem you have is puleaudio, and you need to remove that, but as I never used wubi I have no idea how it works
<TheDarkFreak> is stored as a file under windows
<TheDarkFreak> oh
<TheDarkFreak> well
<TheDarkFreak> your regular solution should do
<cygnus_> ok so once i remove pulse audio then thats it
<TheDarkFreak> do you use a package manager to remove it?
 * Smurphy has to eat something. Cya later folks ... Maybe ...
<Mamarok> cygnus_: you will need to restart KDE after that
<TheDarkFreak> because to Kubuntu
<cygnus_> how do I remove it?
<TheDarkFreak> there is no difference between a wubi install or a direct hardware install
<anoneemouse> except that you use the windows bootloader and your harddrive doesnt need to be partitioned
<TheDarkFreak> exactly
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: what does the system setting -> multimedia tell you about the sound engine and the backend?
<TheDarkFreak> but that has nothing to do with Kubuntu packages
<TheDarkFreak> well
<TheDarkFreak> I gotta go
<TheDarkFreak> bbl
<anoneemouse> E-MU Systems, Inc. E-MU 0404 | USB (USB Audio)
<anoneemouse> thats the preffered device
<anoneemouse> backend is xine
<Mamarok> and you don't use pulseaudio?
<anoneemouse> there seems to be a pulseaudio driver in the list... but i dont use it
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: because pulseaudio and the phonon-xine-backend don't work well together, you should remove pulseaudio, this has solved the sound problems of most of the people
<cygnus_> ok
<cygnus_> pulse audio
<cygnus_> is in synaptic
<anoneemouse> hmmm
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio should work in a konsole
<cygnus_> but when I go to uninstall it removes a whole bunch of other crap which I want
<anoneemouse> okay how do i remo... thanks :)
<Mamarok> then remove the ~.kde/sahre/config/phonondevicesrc and restart KDE
<anoneemouse> Package pulseaudio is not installed, so not removed
<cygnus_> it says directory is locked
<cygnus_> when i type in the purge pulseaudio command
<Mamarok> cygnus_: could you paste the output of 'sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio' in http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the url here? Just don't execute the command once it suggest the packages it wants to remove
<Mamarok> cygnus_: you need to close synaptic first
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: try removing the configuration files of phonon anyway and restart KDE
<cygnus_> it says
<cygnus_> pulseaudio
<cygnus_> not installed
<anoneemouse> ok
<cygnus_> so it couldnt be removed
<cygnus_> what the hell? but it says i have pulse audio
<Mamarok> cygnus_: that is because there is a library still installed. It will not interfer with your sond anymore, but it will show in phonon
<cygnus_> well do i need to restart
<cygnus_> cause my sound ids still messe up
<cygnus_> or do I need to do something else?
<Mamarok> cygnus_: what do you mean by 'messed uo'?
<Mamarok> up*, sry
<cygnus_> it echoes
<cygnus_> and it doesn't stop
<cygnus_> and I cant hear anything else
<Mamarok> strange, I have never heard that before
<cygnus_> I know it really weird
<cygnus_> but what do i do now?
<cygnus_> you were saying something a bout phonon?
<Mamarok> but as a coincidence, you both have a wubi installation with sound problems, did you check the bugs database on launchpad? http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<cygnus_> no
<Mamarok> cygnus_: phonon is the sound framework for KDE4, it distributes the sound
<cygnus_> oh ok
<cygnus_> so how do I fix it?
<Mamarok> because this is the first time I hear about such sound problems, and both are related with a wubi installation
<Mamarok> cygnus_: you should check that bugs database in the link above
<cygnus_> yes I have to register
<cygnus_> I cant see anything
<Mamarok> and consider freeing a partition on your computer and install a regular Kubuntu
<Mamarok> it will run much better than in a Wubi sandbox, without being slowed down by windows
<ironfroggy_> does anyone know if there is something of a shelf life to CD-Rs? not written, but blank ones. I am trying to make a live CD on one of some of blanks i found, but they keep not reading properly
<cygnus_> I looked
<cygnus_> in the pad
<cygnus_> but
<cygnus_> there is nothing
<FloodBotK1> cygnus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cygnus_> about sound
<cygnus_> so whtaq do I do now?
<Mamarok> ironfroggy_: it can be a quality problem, cheap CD-Rs have more problems than more pricier ones
<Mamarok> cygnus_: do you have space left on your computer?
<cygnus_> not much
<cygnus_> whhy?
<Mamarok> how much?
<cygnus_> why?
<cygnus_> 2GB
<cygnus_> I think
<cygnus_> but
<FloodBotK1> cygnus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> yep, that's too little
<cygnus_> I have an external drive
<cygnus_> thyats
<Mamarok> cygnus_: please do write in one line
<cygnus_> 1TB
<Mamarok> cygnus_: how big is your internal HD?
<cygnus_> 1TB
<anoneemouse> how do i restart kde... do i just log out?
<Mamarok> cygnus_: please read what the bot tells you: you need to type your answers in one line, don't hit enter after just one or two words
<Mamarok> yes, that's how you restart it
<cygnus_> im doing that now
<Mamarok> cygnus_: wait
<Mamarok> cygnus_: ?
<cygnus_> My Drive is 1TB, my external
<Mamarok> cygnus_: how big is your internal one?
<cygnus_> 320GB
<cygnus_> but it only has 2GB leftm of space
<Mamarok> cygnus_: then you should push data to your external hard disk, this will free space so you could do a regular Kubuntu installation besides your windows
<Mamarok> I am sure you don't need to have all your data on the internal disk, the external disk is fast enough for data storage
<cygnus_> well the thing is it cnt read kubuntu from my external
<Mamarok> cygnus_: I don't understand, do you have an operationg system on that external harddisk?
<Mamarok> operating*
<cygnus_> no I tried installing kubuntu on it but it didnt work
<cygnus_> which is why its on my internal drive
<Mamarok> cygnus_: well, the external one is not bootable, that's why, but you can push the data of your internal HD to the external one
<cygnus_> but how will thqat fix my sound?
<Mamarok> your personal data I mean, so it would be usable from both Windows and Kubuntu
<ironfroggy_> I was finally able to confirm that my Live CD is written properly, but when I try to select any option, be it to run the desktop of the cd or just install kubuntu, I get just a blinking prompt, no errors, and it just sits there.
<Mamarok> cygnus_: this will free space so you can install Kubuntu on your internal HD
<cygnus_> it is installed on my internal drive
<Mamarok> cygnus_: not as a standalone operating system, it is a Wubi installation, and this slows down everything
<cygnus_> how do i insta;ll as a stand alone?
<cygnus_> don't you need wubi to install kubuntu?
<Mamarok> cygnus_: move all the data you want to access from both Windows and Kubuntu to the external hard disk, then you boot up your computer with an installation CD and select the installation option before it starts Kubuntu
<Mamarok> cygnus_: no
<Mamarok> but make sure you move everything to the external disk
<cygnus_> ummm ok, thanx for your help but I dont wanna reinstall again
<cygnus_> Ive done it 3 times already
<Mamarok> cygnus_: as you like :)
<cygnus_> and i dont get why the sound wouldn't work in wubi
<Mamarok> cygnus_: because it runs inside Windows
<Mamarok> so all your system is slowed down, and this can well cause some problems
<cygnus_> ok
<cygnus_> thanks for your help
<Mamarok> cygnus_: you are welcome :)
<the-turk> hi - im not able to install ubuntu server 9.04 on a dell optiplex 755 - no ps/2 port only usb - i can start the installation (grub) - but when the installer starts im not able to select the language - i already tried to hold the shift button but that does not help - any suggestions?
<Mamarok> the-turk: hi. Do you try installing it from a self made CD?
<the-turk> no i downloaded the ubuntu server 64 bit edition
<the-turk> or yes if you mean that i burned it
<Mamarok> the-turk: that's what I was asking, you burned the ISO yourself, right? Make sure you use a high quality media, there are sometimes problems with cheap CD-Rs
<the-turk> ok i will try again
<Mamarok> I had this problem myself several times, now I avoid cheap CD-Rs
<the-turk> i hope thats it
<genii> You might be missing usbkbd type of driver loaded from initial ramdisk on server version cli
<the-turk> genii: i think you are right
<anoneemouse> okay i restarted and my sound is still messed up :/
<the-turk> any workaround suggestion than creating the iso by myself
<TheDarkFreak> by the way
<TheDarkFreak> is there any way to set a default refresh rate in kubuntu?
<TheDarkFreak> when I boot kubuntu, it always sets itself to about 59 Hz, but the monitor looks best at 75 Hz
<TheDarkFreak> it's a simple matter to change it
<TheDarkFreak> but must I change it every time I boot?
<TheDarkFreak> or is there somewhere I can set 75 as the default>
<genii> the-turk: Without a ps2 kb it gets to be chicken-egg situation
<the-turk> genii: does the kubuntu installer load usbkbd?
<ironfroggy_> i think im having the same problem the-turkis then. i just went through about 30 old CD-Rs
<ironfroggy_> they're all around ten years old tho...
<ironfroggy_> im about to break down and stick the dvd drive from this machine into the new one i built so i can just use my "live dvd"
<genii> the-turk: my usb kbd works fine in the kubuntu live install cd, so I'd have to say yes
<the-turk> genii: ok thank you
<the-turk> Mamarok: thank you
<jarodco> hi everybody
<the-turk> which version should I prefer for a intel core 2 duo? 32 or 64 bit?
<jarodco> 64
<jarodco> bit
<the-turk> thx
<jarodco> nopro 64 bit is better
<jarodco> and lot faster
<jarodco> Who want to go on my sites
<jarodco> ?
<jarodco> ?
<jarodco> ?
<FloodBotK1> jarodco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jarodco> now what i put thw code in FloodBotK1
<saikat_> hello
<jarodco> hello
<saikat_> how to make kde 4 graphics effects more fast
<saikat_> they are very slow in my laptop
<jarodco> update it???
<llutz> disable them
<jarodco> thats a guess
<jarodco> don'r disable
<saikat_> i have 2gb ram, hp dv6000
<anoneemouse> saikat_: what graphics card do you have?
<saikat_> its only 10 months old
<llutz> intel i guess
<saikat_> yes
<jarodco> you will not see the computer good
<jarodco> do you have 9.04
<saikat_> yes
<saikat_> kde 4
<jarodco> you can't get kde 4 anymore on 9.04
<saikat_> i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jarodco> i found this on google: When I disable desktop effects, it loads instantly, just like Gnome. It still, however, takes 3-4 seconds to load the system tray apps, and FF still loads slightly slower (instead of appearing instantly, half the browser renders first, then the whole thing appears). Meh..
<jarodco> so try that
<saikat_> gut gnome handles the effects brilliantly
<jarodco> does it work now
<saikat_> yes
<saikat_> its faster
<jarodco> no problem
<saikat_> but is there no way to make the desktop effects work as well as in gnome
<jarodco> if you need any more help email me at
<jarodco> jarod@jarodco.me.uk
<jarodco> don't think so you can try google it
<saikat_> thank you very much
<saikat_> i mean for yoour help
<anoneemouse> my sound is still messed... can someone help me. i need to fix my sample rate on alsa
<anoneemouse> i tried asoundrc to no avail
<jarodco> don't think so i try to google it
<jarodco> is it on mute
<jarodco> is it plug in green
<anoneemouse> my sound is working... there is just alot of noise
<anoneemouse> and its slow... everyone has very deep voices
<jarodco> turn it up
<anoneemouse> how will that help?
<jarodco> and turn it up by your computer
<jarodco> if anybody need my help email me
<jarodco> if you want to Join JarodCo Server go on Mozilla
<slow-motion> hi
<Lucas___> holass
<Lucas___> a todos
<Lucas___> que onda ¿??
<Wreckage> hey, can someone help me out with a text color/display problem?
<fefe> hola
<Fanfare_> fefe: hi
<Walzmyn> the network manager plasmoid says i'm not connected to my wireless router, when clearly I am - anybody else getting this?
<fefe> hi
<fefe> alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar una persona
<fefe> soy de mex
<Fanfare_> Walzmyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/404309
<fefe> alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar una persona
<fefe> [15:57] <fefe> soy de mex
<Walzmyn> thanks Fanfare_ I was looking for something lke that
<Walzmyn> weird. You can "killall plasma-desktop" then run the plasma-desktop again and the plasmoid fixes itself
<ufeso> hello all
<gustavo> ola
<ufeso> gustavo de donde sos
<zorael_> Is there a KDE4 package that sorts GNOME apps into its own subdivision in the kickoff menu, like there was in KDE3?
<zemoo> is this a german channel
<login_> oi
<TearsOfBlood> hi... need some help regarding connecting to another network.
<TearsOfBlood> any body can help me, pls?
<sebastian> sorry about the question but does anyone know the channel for eee pc?
<ricard1> hi, how configure kde to run faster?
<dwidmann> ricard1: which things seem slow?
<ricard1> I have only 512 MB of memory. Some flash web-sites go very slow, in gnome they go a little more quick. In gnome there is an application called Appearance which can make all graphics more simple, I want a similar program in KDE.
#kubuntu 2009-07-31
<phh> ricard1: kpersonalizer iirc
<phh> but you'd better use stuff like compcache
<ricard1> thank you I'll try it.
<jose> hay alguien
<Walzmyn> K3B is telling me my writable DVDs are not writable. What can I do about this?
<sito> helow
<sito> anywhere know a dovecot config?
<sito> i try do a mail server
<sito> default_mail_env = maildir:/usr/local/virtual/%u/ -> is wrong... and i don't know why
<TearsOfBlood> hi
<Bryan_Sierra> Whenever I backspace when nothing is there to erase (no matter the application I'm using. It even does it in terminal) This really loud and annoying AAANNNNNTTTT plays. Is there anyway to turn this off?
<JontheEchidna> Bryan_Sierra: this might help: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/26/turning-off-the-system-hardware-beep-linux-tutorial/
<Bryan_Sierra> JontheEchidna, it's not the pc speaker
<Bryan_Sierra> it comes from the speakers
<Bryan_Sierra> and when I had my headphones on
<Bryan_Sierra> comes through them
<Bryan_Sierra> really really annoying to be listening to some loud music and then all of a sudden BAAAHHHHHNNNNTTTT
<JontheEchidna> hmmm
<racecar56> what's the keyboard shortcut to show the menu bar on konsole
<Fanfare_> racecar56: hm, there seems to be no default set...
<racecar56> Fanfare_: not fun as i accidentally disabled the menu bar D:
<Bryan_Sierra> racecar56, if you click in the black bit of the terminal
<Fanfare_> racecar56: rightclick in terminal
<Fanfare_> show menu
<racecar56> thanks
<Bryan_Sierra> any ideas?
<Bryan_Sierra> if it helps, even when I mute the master channel it does it
<Bryan_Sierra> oh
<Bryan_Sierra> YAY
<Bryan_Sierra> figured it out
<Bryan_Sierra> yippie
<FloodBotK1> Bryan_Sierra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bryan_Sierra> Alright, JontheEchidna here is how I fixed it in case anyone comes in and has this same issue. Kmixer has a "PC Beep" channel. If you just mute that, it goes away.
<JontheEchidna> huh, interesting
<Dragnslcr> Any advice on mounting a USB storage device (actually a media player) that doesn't seem to be getting mounted automagically?
<bochi> Trying to compile Songbird. Extracted the tarball with Ark, But when I run ./configure I get "comand not found"
<Dragnslcr> The device doesn't show up in fdisk -l, but it does show up in lsusb
<Fanfare_> Dragnslcr: does it offer itself as a storage? could be a daap or so device... just a clue
<Dragnslcr> I get "USB Mass Storage support registered." in the syslog, so the system knows about it, it just isn't getting added to /dev
<Fanfare_> Dragnslcr: maybe its somehow blacklisted in hal...
<Dragnslcr> Dunno why, but maybe. Know offhand how to check?
<Fanfare_> get the usb device id from lsusb
<sladen> could somebody with KDE running quickly answer
<sladen> https://launchpad.net/bugs/397985
<sladen> "How do I change the default web brower in Kubuntu from Konqueror to Firefox?"
<Dragnslcr> Fanfare_- yup, I've gotten that. I've never done anything with a HAL blacklist, so I don't know how/where it's kept
<bochi> sladen go to system settings/default applications
<Fanfare_> Dragnslcr: could u paste last lines of /var/log/messages whilöe attaching usbdrive?
<bochi> Fresh install Jaunty can't get ./configure to work, must be missing something?
<Dragnslcr> Fanfare_- this is actually from dmesg- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/237773/
<Dragnslcr> bochi- did you make sure that the file exists and is executable?
<bochi> I extracted to a folder and it looks like all the files are there. One is "songbird.bin" I go to that folder and run sudo ./configure and get "command not found:.
<sladen> bochi: Since you're familiar with it, could you reply to the user in question (the bug report has been converted to a question)
<sladen> bochi: eg. what do you do after clicking on "default applications"
<Dragnslcr> bochi- is there a file in that directory names "configure"?
<bochi> Dragnsler no "configure there"
<Dragnslcr> There you go then
<Dragnslcr> There should be a README or INSTALL file that will give you instructions. You might also try the site that you got the program from
<Dragnslcr> Of course, you should always check the repositories before download programs yourself
<bochi> sladen Web Browser/default component/ enter Firefox "in the following brewser
<Fanfare_> Dragnslcr: hm, i dont know, there is the partitioncheck missing...
<Fanfare_> Dragnslcr: whats the usbid?
<Dragnslcr> Fanfare_- looking for this line from lsusb? "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0e21:0801 Cowon Systems, Inc."
<bochi> <Dragnslcr The readme has no install info. I first installed a .deb but it has problems so I went to the Songbird and downloaded the ,tar.gz
<Fanfare_> Dragnslcr: looks devicespecific http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/unable-to-mount-cowon-d2-iaudio-607204/
<Dragnslcr> Fanfare_- it's worked fine more recently than that thread. Can't remember exactly, but something broke within the past few months. Dunno if it might be a kernel or KDE issue
<Fanfare_> Dragnslcr: think its a kernel issue then, as dmesg does not show any partitions on that device...
<sidney> evening all
<sidney> i right clicked on firefox icon and tried to create a luncher. now it dosent work. HELP
<Dragnslcr> Bleh, figures. Thanks anyway
<sidney> please
 * ross_ is away: Gone away for now
 * ross_ is back.
<Guest91824> Question RE: Festival TTS. Anyone here have experience?
<ltwally> I'm new to Kubuntu.  What do you all use for PPTP/L2TP clients?
<shanepardue> When I try to import pgp keys for a ppa in packagekit, it never sees my file. What extension do I have to save the pgp key as for it to recognize there is a key to import?
<darthanubis> ltwally: whatever is in the repos
<darthanubis> shanepardue: not special extension
<JontheEchidna> shanepardue: the ones I see are .gpg files and .gpgkey files
<ltwally> darthanubis:  repos?
<shanepardue> JontheEchidna: gpg did it, thanks!
<shanepardue> For some reason I couldn't think of it and packagekit doesn't let you ignore extensions
<darthanubis> !repositories |lwally
<ubottu> lwally: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Republika_Srpska> hallo
<Republika_Srpska> can you tell me
<Republika_Srpska> what is official version of linux kernel
<Republika_Srpska> I have four blocked updates
<shanepardue> Republika_Srpska: If by "official" you mean latest stable release of the kernel, it is 2.6.30.3
<ltwally> ah.  I was hoping for actual feedback on people who use l2tp/pptp in kubuntu.
<Republika_Srpska> I use repo form Serbia
<Republika_Srpska> from
<ltwally> thanks though
<Republika_Srpska> 2.6.28.11.15
<Republika_Srpska> kernel
<Republika_Srpska> why am I still on 2.6.28
<shanepardue> Which distro are you using?
<Republika_Srpska> Kubuntu 9.04
<shanepardue> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months and they don't upgrade the kernel to the most recent version until that new release comes out
<_gtt_> anyone know of anything specific to beware of updating to kde 4.3rc3 ?
<Republika_Srpska> OK
<shanepardue> _gtt_: Awesomeness
<Republika_Srpska> thank you
<_gtt_> i already got it started, it sounded good... but sometimes things go awry and I'd like to prevent it.
<shanepardue> I'm really digging 4.3
<_gtt_> no hiccups on the install? i'm looking forward to some of the bug fixes
<shanepardue> Nope..it upgraded just fine and I haven't found any problems other than packagekit freezing the first time I open software sources..from then on, it doesn't freeze
<_gtt_> anyone know how i can disable the additional informational icon (the blue circle, white i) in the notification area from appearing when kopete displays desktop notifications?
<Guest22763> is there anyone who can help me with printer installation xerox
<_gtt_> shanepardue: or do u know if thats fixed in 4.3?
<shanepardue> I'm not sure..I am able to remove it from the tray if that answers your question
<shanepardue> Oh wait, maybe I can't.
<shanepardue> I couldn't tell you
<Guest22763> how can get back the desktop panel
<shanepardue> Guest22763: Add the folder view widget
<_gtt_> shanepardue:  not the kopete program itself, but when a friend signs on/off, it temporarily adds a blue circle with a white "i", which forces my area to be resized, along with the rest of my taskbar
<shanepardue> _gtt_: I haven't seen that in 4.3
<_gtt_> sweet
<_gtt_> i look forward to that being gone
<Dragnslcr> It's still there in 4.3, but it's always there, so at least you won't have the resizing issue
<Guest22763> quien me ayuda a instalar un impresor xerox que esta en red
<_gtt_> Dragnslcr:  that useless icon?!
<fran_> hello
<_gtt_> why not just reuse the existing icon thats already on that notification area?
<fran_> alguien
<Dragnslcr> If it's specifically the signon/signoff notifications that bother you, you can disable them in Kopete
<hairold> fran si yo
<_gtt_> i like the desktop pop-up alert, the annoying blue useless icon that resizes my task bar I havent found a way of disabling separately.
<fran_> bueno ayudame entonces hairold
<Dragnslcr> The "i" icon is the notification icon, so it's used by most KDE apps (Kopete, Konversation, etc.)
<hairold> jejeje cual es tu problema
<_gtt_> i dont think it needs to show up for a desktop alert.
<hairold> sorry solo me rio de que estoy tratando encontrar algun ispano
<Dragnslcr> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fran_> no puedo imprimir en una xerox que tengo en red
<bbeck> I was wondering if anyone knew if there is a way to get the appearance of windows in kwin to look similar to the appearance in compiz?
<fran_> no problem man is weired ha
<fran_> la reconoce sin ningun problema la instala aparentemente
<fran_> pero cuando imprimes sale solo basura
<_gtt_> okie, maybe i can catch it where it shows up and tell it to hide it
<_gtt_> i'm gonna give it a shot
<hairold> te fuiste por instalar desinstalar programas?
<Dragnslcr> _gtt_- looks like it's part of the System Tray, and I can't see any way to get rid of it
<Dragnslcr> !es | hairold
<ubottu> hairold: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hairold> sorry thanks
<fran_> si hairold
<fran_> pero no instala bien
<fran_> tienes alguna alternativa
<fran_> o eres novato igual que yo
<hairold> bueno algo, pero creo que te puede funcionar el desintalarlos e intalarlos nueva vez, luego reiniciar la pc, me fui no quiero otro boche,
<Dragnslcr> !es | fran_
<ubottu> fran_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hairold> ubottu como demonios hago eso?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hairold> ese nombre parese de bolsa tu me excusasç
<fran_> ubottu sorry man you misunderstand, i am not who has problems with english, any way i speak italian french english and spanish and a little portuguese
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fran_> well i will tried in spanish maybe there i will find an answer
<Pici> fran_: Are you looking for an Italian channel?
<Pici> or not.
<unixdawg> where can I grab the beta iso
<unixdawg> or is the new kubuntu still alhoa
<unixdawg> alpha
<Dragnslcr> Pretty sure karmic is still in alpha
<Dragnslcr> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-karmic-alpha-3
<Pici> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tong_> Hello
<tong_> สวัสดีครับ
<asdfghjk> am relatively unexperienced and having trouble installing nvidia controler in 9.04, please pm me if you think you might be able to help
<asdfghjk> when i install nvidia drivers and and restart the startup freezes at "checking battery status
<asdfghjk> this happens with both the driver that the device maneger finds and the newer driver dated june 28 dwnloaded directly from nvidia
<asdfghjk> is there anyone here? Im seeing nothing but server messages.
<BluesKaj> asdfghjk, uninstall the the driver you downloaded from nvidia before you install the default kubuntu driver (prolly the nvidia-glx-180) , depending on your card.
<BluesKaj> asdfghjk, are you at a tty prompt ?
<asdfghjk> im in windows on my laptop, i cant even get kubuntu to boot now, have reintalled about 5 times today
<BluesKaj> asdfghjk, live cd ?
<asdfghjk> do you mean to say uninstall the default before  installing the downloaded?
<asdfghjk> yes
<ToHellWithGA> which package adds "Keyboard & Mouse" to systemsettings?
<ToHellWithGA> without a full KDE desktop i only have "Multimedia" in that category
<BluesKaj> asdfghjk, no uninstall the dl'd driver if it's installed , if you can dod that from the tty prompt or live cd
<BluesKaj> dod=do
<asdfghjk> pm BlueKag pls to avoid the distractions of other conversations
<HollowPoint> Hey guys, anyone got any ideas on getting Avahi working properly in 9.04?
<ToHellWithGA> HollowPoint: what's not working about it?
<BluesKaj> asdfghjk, most likely the live cd since I don't think you have a completed install
<asdfghjk> not a complete install?
<BluesKaj> were you using kubuntu at all previous to this problem ?
<asdfghjk> it was upgraded from 810
<BluesKaj> ok
<HollowPoint> ToHellWithGA: Well I work in a mostly mac environment, but I hate Macs, I need to use iChat/Bonjour in order to communicate with the other members of staff, I get no buddies showing up in Pidgin, Kopete, Empathy or for that matter any other chat client I try to use with Bonjour, the avahi-browse .... etc shows no buddies and avahi-discover shows nothing either
<asdfghjk> how would i tell if it is complete?
<BluesKaj> so you're familiar with the command line then
<HollowPoint> BluesKaj: Was that question/statement aimed at me?
<asdfghjk> little bit enough to install th driver. but not much more
<BluesKaj> sorry HollowPoint , no
<HollowPoint> np
<BluesKaj> HollowPoint, try konversation if you want irc , amsn if you wany IM
<HollowPoint> I'm in IRC, I use aMSN for MSN, but I NEED to be able to use the Bonjour/LinkLocal protocol to communicate with other staff members on campus
<ToHellWithGA> that's a bummer, man
<asdfghjk> how do i go about removing the driver that is causing the prob without reinstalling?
<HollowPoint> I should explain here I'm a 3rd line IT engineer specialising in Unix/AIX based systems and Cisco Networking, unfortunately for me I've never previously needed to have much to do with IM services, now I desperately want to shed the mac book I have sat next to me, now ONLY used for iChat and I can't get Avahi to work, from googling it seems there are issues with it and IPv6 as well in Jaunty
<BluesKaj> asdfghjk, do you recall the driver number , like 180 or some such ?
<HollowPoint> asdfghjk: are you having a problem with an NVIDIA driver?
<asdfghjk> one was 180 something, the latest was 185.18.29
<ToHellWithGA> what's wrong with macs?
<asdfghjk> both had the same problem
<HollowPoint> I just don't like them, I get angry when I can't modify things like I can in Linux/Other Unix based systems
<BluesKaj> yeah , that's the latest version of the 180 driver for most nvidia cards
<HollowPoint> asdfghjk: there are instructions available through a quick google search on "how to completely remove nvidia driver linux"
<asdfghjk> i have 2 260 in sli
<BluesKaj> sorry HollowPoint , Iknow very little about what you are trying to do
<HollowPoint> np BluesKaj me either
<ToHellWithGA> i run all kinds of stuff on my macbook
<asdfghjk> thanks hollowpoint
<HollowPoint> First time I've been in an entirely mac environment
<ToHellWithGA> what do you miss so much from linux?
<HollowPoint> I run all kinds on the mac book I have here, but I prefer my Linux laptop
<ToHellWithGA> running out of battery?
<asdfghjk> i am more interested in making them work than just eliminating them though
<HollowPoint> I miss things like Yakuake being available for terminal, I miss being able to actually use Bash with proper Bash commands, I HATE the fact that the Mach kernel is buggy, pathetically weak and doesn't error report properly, it's almost like working with MS
<ToHellWithGA> i really like running os x and trying to port linux things to it rather than dealing with its default set of stuff
<asdfghjk> i cant even watch movies wth the default driver
<ToHellWithGA> install macports and bash
<ToHellWithGA> there's your bash
<BluesKaj> asdfghjk,  can you get to a TTY prompt by doing ctrl+alt+F2 on your linux machine ?
<HollowPoint> yeah except you still can't use the bash commands properly in MacOSX because OSX won't respond to the commands
<asdfghjk> Ill try now
<ToHellWithGA> asdfghjk: to get back ctrl+alt+f7
<asdfghjk> brb
<ToHellWithGA> in case you want to come back to GUI land
<BluesKaj> don't think has a gui to get back to
<ToHellWithGA> assuming asdfghjk is using a GUI IRC client (:
<HollowPoint> what is asdfghjk actually trying to do?
<asdfghjk> cant even boot
<ToHellWithGA> oh lawdy
<BluesKaj> bummer
<ToHellWithGA> nevermind then
<asdfghjk> it freezes at check battery status
<HollowPoint> have you tried using the alternate installer CD?
<asdfghjk> in the startup
<BluesKaj> damm laptops
<ToHellWithGA> watch your language young man, this is a family place
<BluesKaj> try anyway , it might be far enuff into the boot sequence
<asdfghjk> it installs fine till i try to install a driver for nvidia
<ToHellWithGA> there's that recovery console option in grub
<asdfghjk> ok going now
<asdfghjk> brb
<HollowPoint> my first port of call would be alternate installer CD, next would be install 8.10, then upgrade to 9.04-Hybrid and it should keep things working through the upgrade process. Then install the NVIDIA drivers
<BluesKaj> ToHellWithGA, ...interesting youshould say that , with your nick :)
<ToHellWithGA> yes but my nick is a tradition and your frustration with laptops is just an expletive
<HollowPoint> it wasn't an expletive because he didn't spell it right ;)
<ToHellWithGA> it was the policy in other ubuntu channels to keep things as tame as possible
<HollowPoint> usually is here because we get kids, where are you from though ToHellWithGA if you consider that word expletive?
<ToHellWithGA> i haven't been around in several days though, i guess that may have changed
<ToHellWithGA> when
<ToHellWithGA> where isn't really a big deal
<HollowPoint> you're trying to tell me you're an older generation?
<BluesKaj> to hell with expletives :)
<ToHellWithGA> i'm from a time when people considered cursing just enough of a big deal that they saved it for when it actually meant something
<ToHellWithGA> not that much older
<BluesKaj> well, I'm 66 and cranky as hell so I have the right :)
<asdfghjk> back
<ToHellWithGA> i don't think IRC channels help anyone get less cranky
<asdfghjk> in tty
<HollowPoint> true
<asdfghjk> do i need to su?
<BluesKaj> asdfghjk, now what driver did you install exactly , do you recall ?
<asdfghjk> 186.18.29
<asdfghjk> 185
<BluesKaj> that's the proprietary driver you downloaded ?
<asdfghjk> yes
<ToHellWithGA> i wonder if he coudl get into x using VESA
<ToHellWithGA> s/dl/ld/
<HollowPoint> most likely
<ToHellWithGA> it would make things go more smoothly with the exception of graphical eye-candy
<HollowPoint> the vesa driver is built into the Jaunty Kernel I believe, so would be worth a try
<ToHellWithGA> from a functional DE he could then installenvyng
<asdfghjk> i still need to install a driver that will at least let me watch movies
<ToHellWithGA> s/lle/ll e
<ToHellWithGA> you can do that from a lazy man's tool
<ToHellWithGA> unless you really love fighting with things
<ToHellWithGA> there's a package called envyng-qt which let's you pick your driver
<ToHellWithGA> s/let's/lets
<ToHellWithGA> it is bedtime for me
<ToHellWithGA> too many typos in too little time
<ToHellWithGA> y'all have a good night
<asdfghjk> i allready tried 2 drivers
<BluesKaj> ok asdfghjk , sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx-185 , dunno if this is correct driver but try anyway
<ToHellWithGA> 2 drivers that the tool picked for you by detecting your hardware?
<asdfghjk> picking one is not a prob, its getting them to work
<ToHellWithGA> or 2 that you arbitrarily picked
<ToHellWithGA> if you want to do it the cowboy way instead of the easy way i'm sure you'll learn a lot more
<ToHellWithGA> i had great luck with envyng-gtk getting 3d acceleration on my grandmother's pentium ii laptop with an old ATI card
<asdfghjk> \the first was ver 180 something that the device manager in kubuntu found by itself and offered to install
<ToHellWithGA> i'm not saying it's foolproof, but if it can figure out such old, dull junk it can probably handle the recent stuff as well
<ToHellWithGA> peace out
<asdfghjk> the second is the one the nvidia website says is correct for my cards
<BluesKaj> asdfghjk, we need to know your nvidia card model to find the correct default driver to install from the repos , lspci | grep -i vga
<el> I set up a framebuffer console via vesafb, but when I try to use it together with splash then it won't work: I get a splashscreen but when I switch to a console I get a blackscreen...
<asdfghjk> evga geforce gtx 260
<asdfghjk> i have the right drivers
<asdfghjk> it might make a difference that have the 64 bit ver of kubuntu
<asdfghjk> the file that i have from nvidia i
<asdfghjk> is " NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.29-pkg2.run
<asdfghjk> "
<BluesKaj> asdfghjk, sometimes the nvidia driver don't work with updated versions of the OS due to the kernel modules taking over from X
<dude6> hello
<asdfghjk> but i also tried the older one that kubuntu downloaded automatically and offered to install
<asdfghjk> suposedly checked and approved
<asdfghjk> afk 1 min
<_gtt_> anyone using arora?
<asdfghjk> back
<asdfghjk> i guess no one else has had a similiar problem
<asdfghjk> is there anything else (other driver) i can try, the default driver cant display a dvd at anything much bigger than postage stamp size smoothly.
<BluesKaj> asdfghjk, if you installed the DL'd driver first , it has to be removed before the default driver will work
<BluesKaj> the first install becomes the default
<asdfghjk> i had the default driver first
<BluesKaj> did you remove it before installing the DL'd one ?
<skreech> Hallo
<asdfghjk> then kubunto offered to install a tested and approved nvidia driver
<skreech> Anyone knows what nvidia did to mess up X ?
<asdfghjk> it locked up on start up so i reinstalled kubuntu
<BluesKaj> skreech, nothing ...X is practically depracated
<skreech> asdfghjk: Full lockup?
<asdfghjk> no
<skreech> BluesKaj: Deingrated is more like it
<asdfghjk> froze at checking battery status
<BluesKaj> well, not working or doing much
<asdfghjk> but crtl alt del worked
<skreech> I'm Getting a can't find module type1 and can't find module freetyp
<skreech> freetype
<BluesKaj> <--- tired, can't think anymore ...sacktime for me
<BluesKaj> sorry I couldn't help more , asdfghjk
<asdfghjk> thanks for trying to help
<asdfghjk> too late
<asdfghjk> hes gone
<skreech> :-)
<skreech> asdfghjk: What's the problem?
<asdfghjk> when i try to install a nvidia driver then reboot the reboot stops a checking battery status      [OK]
<asdfghjk> and doesnt continue
<skreech> asdfghjk: can you get to a VT ?
<asdfghjk> im new at this is VT command line?
<skreech> asdfghjk: where are you now?
<asdfghjk> im in mexico if that is what you mean
<skreech> asdfghjk: I meant are you on Linux or a Live CD or Windows?
<asdfghjk> or im on my laptop in windows if that is
<skreech> asdfghjk: ok Hmm ok too hard to explain then
<asdfghjk> laptop has hd too small to dual boot
<skreech> Oh?
<skreech> how big?
<asdfghjk> about 300g
 * skreech chuckles
<asdfghjk> the prob is on mt desktop
<asdfghjk> 4 tB
<skreech> asdfghjk: ah what's the problem over there? nvidia ?
<asdfghjk> yes
<asdfghjk> 2 gtx 260s in sli
<asdfghjk> and with the default kubuntu driver i cant even watch a dvd except in a really small size
<skreech> ha
<skreech> I take it you went to the nvidia site and got the driver from there?
<asdfghjk> first the one kubuntu offerd to install when it detected my cards
<asdfghjk> and when that one didnt work i went to th nvidia site and downloaded the latest, 2 days old now
<asdfghjk> it failed in the same way
<skreech> asdfghjk: well I don't think it killed the whole process I think that it just stopped X updating.
<asdfghjk> yea i can get into command line
<skreech> I don't have any GUI right now since the nvidia driver did something stupid but I can be in here to get (and give) help :)
<skreech> asdfghjk: install irssi and pastebinit then
<asdfghjk> but i dont know how to get rid of it without reinstalling kub, no prob about 30 min
<asdfghjk> but i have reinstalled a lot of times today trying different things
<asdfghjk> and the fact remains that the default driver is not even close to good enough
<skreech> asdfghjk: how to get rid of the nvidia driver?
<asdfghjk> do you suppose that the sli could be the problem?
<skreech> asdfghjk: Possibly I couldn't tell you. I'm not a Video Card Hidh end fan
<skreech> High
<asdfghjk> ive been doing that by reinstalling the operating sytem
<skreech> asdfghjk: You can just type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<asdfghjk> ive found that for me the second card doent make any noticable difference, ive considered just putting it in another computer
<skreech> asdfghjk: a quick search of SLI and Jaunty should give you some answers
<asdfghjk> that will reinstall the default video driver?
<asdfghjk> just type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<skreech> yes
<asdfghjk> thanks that will be easier than reinstalling the os after each experiment
<asdfghjk> as i said before im pretty new at this
<skreech> asdfghjk: You will learn more as you go at some point there is no error you can't recover from given tools another computer and a network
<asdfghjk> but if i cant get a better drivre working im just not going to be able to use kubuntu on my best machine
<skreech> It may be way faster to reinstall sometimes :)
<asdfghjk> i do have 4 computers and a network
<skreech> asdfghjk: well get the rubbish driver working and copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf to your home directory
<skreech> then you can start to play around
<skreech> If things break badly you can just copy it back to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart and you will be ok again
<asdfghjk> what will that do?
<asdfghjk> ok
<skreech> what will what do?
<asdfghjk> i didnt read all of the message before talking
<skreech> asdfghjk: almost all of UNIX settings are in a file so if you want to reset something you just move a file out. You want it back youmove it back again
<asdfghjk> ok thanks
<asdfghjk> ill be back in a min my wife calls
<skreech> so you can get things ih vanRijn
<skreech> urk
<skreech> hi vanRijn
<asdfghjk> ok got to go
<asdfghjk> thanks for helping skreech
<skreech> OK
<skreech> bye
<asdfghjk> asdfghj is not much of a nick but it is really easy to type, i was in a hurry ill probably use something different when i come back
<skreech> Ha ha :)
<skreech> I was wondering about that
<asdfghjk> ill try to get back tomorrow if i see you i will say hi.
<skreech> Ok
<jiggers> where's a good place for a noob like me to find a tutorial about how to use the terminal?
<murry> terminal of what?
<jiggers> the command terminal
<jiggers> *konsole
<jiggers> I'm trying to download a shockwave plugin and i need to know how to navigate to a certian file by using the terminal
<jiggers> *konsole
<skreech> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<skreech> jiggers: ^^^
<jiggers> great. thank you. i just wanna learn how to do stuff with it. right now, i basically only know how to install stuff via the sudo command. lol
<skreech> jiggers: ask questions here as well
<vanRijn> hiya skreech =:)
<skreech> vanRijn: How goes it?
<vanRijn> skreech: well, thanks. you?
<skreech> vanRijn: Not badsomeone was asking about syncing their palm in here the other day and I was trying to poke you :)
<vanRijn> skreech: ah. =:)
<skreech> How are your young ones?
<vanRijn> skreech: good, thanks. =:)
<ShockValue> hola.. just started running kubuntu tonight and am liking it
<ShockValue> was wondering, how do i add software sources so I can get more "bleeding edge" software?  (firefox 3.5, amarok etc)
<bazhang> ShockValue, firefox 3.5 is in the repos
<bazhang> !ff35 | ShockValue
<ubottu> ShockValue: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ShockValue_> hrm
<bazhang> ShockValue_, as far as the rest, there are PPA and proposed
<ShockValue> hrm.. this is a bit confusing for me.. when I search for firefox I only see 3.0.. but it comes up ok if I search for Shiretoko
<bazhang> ShockValue, its named that until next release, Karmic
<tiji> Anyone knows a reliable french network?
<ShockValue> hrm.. when I installed 3.0 it only wanted a couple pre-req packages.. 3.5 wants to install half of gnome :)
<bazhang> !fr | tiji
<ubottu> tiji: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tiji> <bazhang> no I meant a NETWORk. Like not Ubuntu IRC, something else ?
<tiji> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> tiji, no idea, this is Kubuntu support only
<tiji> OKay, thanks anyway
<ShockValue> hrm, maybe i dont want firefox afterall. i hate installing most of gnome just to get a web browser
<darthanubis> Arora keeps asking for the flash installer to be installed, and I will not use the or install the 32bit flash when the 64bit flash works flawlessly
<skreech> darthanubis: file a bug with aroa
<skreech> ShockValue: Try --no-reccomends
<skreech> ShockValue: also read http://kubuntu.org
<ShockValue> i wouldnt mind using arora, but it seems theres issues with flash
<mostafa_> can anyone help me in grub 2.0 any thing will be appreciated
<bazhang> mostafa_, jaunty?
<mostafa_> yeah
<bazhang> mostafa_, lets keep it in channel please
<mostafa_> ok np
<bazhang> mostafa_, could you clarify your issue?
<mostafa_> i want to install grub2.0. and it is better to add a repository that contains grub2.0
<bazhang> mostafa_, 32bit or 64bit
<mostafa_> 64 bit
<bazhang> !info grub2 | mostafa_
<ubottu> mostafa_: grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080724-12ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc ppc64)
<bazhang> mostafa_, it is in the repos
<mostafa_> you mean i can't install it cos of i have amd64 ? or u mean that i already add the repository to the menu.lst
<mostafa_> ?
<bazhang> mostafa_, no need for 3rd party repos
<bazhang> mostafa_, it is in Universe
<mostafa_> ok just check
<mostafa_> i already have the main server , universe ,restricted and multiverse
<mostafa_> but when i fetch the package list
<mostafa_> i don't have the grub update
<mostafa_> and my grub is 1.5
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install grub2
<mostafa_> no excuse me it's version is
<mostafa_> 0.97
<mostafa_> :(
<mostafa_> of course unfortunately
<mostafa_> bazhang, i install it then a notification appears that said this can u explain it for me that what should i do
<mostafa_>  The following Linux command line was extracted from the `kopt' parameter in   │
<mostafa_>   │ GRUB Legacy's menu.lst.  Please verify that it is correct, and modify it if   │
<mostafa_>   │ necessary.
<bazhang> mostafa_, are you needing to modify it? you have a dual boot? does it look alright? please paste.ubuntu.com in future if more than one line
<mostafa_> let me say this ,that i install jaunty first then install intrepid second and the main grub is for intrepid
<mostafa_> i have 3 OS jaunty , seven and intrepid
<bazhang> mostafa_, you want to dual boot kubuntu and kubuntu?
<mostafa_> excuse me sir your saying is clear but i can't catch your meaning of saying this
<mostafa_> you mean that i want both 8.10 and 9.04?
<bazhang> mostafa_, triple boot = 3 OS; you want to triple boot kubuntu (two versions) and win7?
<mostafa_> yeah i want all of my OS es
<mostafa_> i need them all
<mostafa_> that is i want to get into them
<bazhang> mostafa_, and prior to installing grub2 were they working? able to boot all 3?
<mostafa_> the main boot loader is 8.10 because i installed it as the last os
<mostafa_> and 8.10 grub act like the admin
<bazhang> mostafa_, and all was working correctly? able to boot all 3 OS?
<mostafa_> yeah i can boot all of them now
<kalp> i am trying to convert a folder full of wave files to mp3 files, what command should i giv to avoid giving command for each file?
<mostafa_> it means that i can go through all of them
<bazhang> mostafa_, so seems you dont need to make any changes as you asked above
<bazhang> mostafa_, your old grub menu.lst was okay, so no need to change it
<kalp> i am using lame command
<mostafa_> bazhang_, if i can change the jaunty grub into the main grub it is gonna be so good
<mostafa_> can i?
<mostafa_> cos now the intrepid grub is the main one
<mostafa_> ?
<mostafa_> :D
<kalp> i am trying to convert a folder full of wave files to mp3 files, what command should i giv to avoid giving 'lame' command for each file?
<raphink> kalp: you can run a loop on your files
<raphink> for i in *.wave; do yourlamecommandon $i; done
<kalp> how?
<raphink> kalp: I just told you :)
<raphink> what is the lame command you're running on each file currently?
<mostafa_> bazhang: do u C my previous saying?
<bazhang> mostafa_, did you finalize the menu.lst?
<b0nn> how do I change my jaunty system, such that it auto logs in to a certain user on boot?
<raphink> kalp: try this :
<raphink> kalp: for i in *.wav; do lame -V3 ${i} ${i/.wav/.mp3}; done
<mostafa_> bazhang : i just want to have the menu.lst of intrepid in jaunty that is copy of that menu.lst
<mataks> how to remove the "favorites section" in start menu...
<mostafa_> i'm so afraid that i am clear or not?
<bazhang> mostafa_, not understanding you; you can choose any 3 OS to boot from correct?
<mostafa_> yeah
<bazhang> mostafa_, so why bother
<mostafa_> ok then u mean i just press enter at this notification
<mostafa_> ?
<bazhang> mostafa_, if it is correct
<mostafa_> bazhang : can i send u my both menu.lst files?
<bazhang> mostafa_, are they working?
<mostafa_> when i install the jaunty it works as well then when i install the intrepid it says do u want to have another grub? then i say yes create a new one
<mostafa_> and then the intrepid became the main grub menu for me
<bazhang> mostafa_, okay
<bazhang> mostafa_, and is it working? then finalize it
<mostafa_> if you mean now i should say yes the intrepid grub works well
<bazhang> okay, then finalize it
<Teclys> whats the most recent version of kubuntu?
<mostafa_> excuse me i don't get to the point really sorry . what do you mean by saying finalize?
<mostafa_> u mean check
<mostafa_> ?
<bazhang> mostafa_, hit enter
<Teclys> 9.10?
<bazhang> Teclys, 9.04
<Teclys> thank you
<mostafa_> ok thanks
<mostafa_> :D
<mostafa_> bazhang thank u sir u r so generous i want to check it now and i want to restart
<bazhang> mostafa_, okay
<mostafa_> again thanx
<raphink> Teclys: Ubuntu/Kubuntu versions are named after year and month of release, so 9.10 is for october 2009 and 9.04 is for april 2009. Given that we are in July 2009, the most recent released version is the one from april :)
<Teclys> raphink: thank you very much, this makes sense now. i was wondering why they were all named .04 and .10 haha
<kalp> raphink_ how ? did i miss ur messages?
<raphink> Teclys: Ubuntu is released every 6 months, in April and October of each year :)
<raphink> kalp I guess you did, I'll repost ;)
<raphink> kalp: for i in *.wav; do lame -V3 ${i} ${i/.wav/.mp3}; done
<Teclys> raphink: i remember reading that now, Teclys: Ubuntu/Kubuntu versions are named after year and month of release, so 9.10 is for october 2009 and 9.04 is for april 2009. Given that we are in July 2009, the most recent released version is the one from april :)
<Teclys> kalp (n=kalp@120.61.1.149) has joined #kubuntu
<Teclys> it Teclys: Ubuntu/Kubuntu versions are named after year and month of release, so 9.10 is for october 2009 and 9.04 is for april 2009. Given that we are in July 2009, the most recent released version is the one from april :)
<Teclys> kalp (n=kalp@120.61.1.149) has joined #kubuntu
<FloodBotK1> Teclys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Teclys> im not sure what just happened, i apologize for the c/p haha
<raphink> kalp: did you get the line?
<mostafa> bazhang: the installation was correct and nothing to be worry about but when i restart nothing changed i think because the main grub is for intrepid
<mostafa> how can i change it to the jaunty
<mostafa> ?
<bazhang> mostafa, it is working now?
<mostafa> what is working? intrepid grub or jaunty grub?
<bazhang> mostafa, the triple boot (3 OS)
<mostafa> now the intrepid one is the main and that is working
<mostafa> yeah all are correct
<bazhang> mostafa, good. I have to go away for a bit; perhaps someone else can assist you
<mostafa> ok thank u but didn't u know how to change the main grub
<mostafa> ?
<mostafa> i mean that i want the jaunty grub to act not the intrepid
<raphink> change the default parameter in menu.lst
<raphink> it's set to 0 by default, set it to the OS you want to boot by default
<raphink> beginning with 0 in the list
<mostafa> raphink :let me check
<raphink> so if your list is : intrepid, jaunty, whateverelse
<raphink> set it to 1
<mostafa> raphink : how can i send u these two files i mean menu.lst s
<mostafa> can i?
<raphink> paste them ina  pastebin
<raphink> http://pastie.org
<kalp> raphink_thanks, its working!
<raphink> kalp: good
<mostafa> did u get it?
<raphink> mostafa: you have to give me the url
<mostafa> aha ok http://pastie.org/566392
<mostafa> this is the intrepid one
<kalp> raphink_ the shell is busy but no new files in the folder??
<raphink> mostafa: so you boot on windows 7 by default currently?
<mostafa> and another one is
<mostafa> http://pastie.org/566394
<mostafa> for jaunty
<mostafa> did u get my goal ?
<raphink> no
<raphink> I don't think I can find time to look at that now actually
<mostafa> when i boot up
<mostafa> then the intrepid grub comes up
<mostafa> but u want the jaunty grub to comes up
<mostafa> am i clear
<mostafa> ?
<ioan> you can use super grub bootable image ,burn it to a cd and fizx your boot problems
<ioan> i used it many times as i have dual boot windows and linux
<kalp> raphink_ the shell is busy but no new files in the folder??
<mostafa> ioan: then i don't want to make another boot , i just want to replace the active intrepid grub with the jaunty one
<mostafa> can i?
<ioan> yes
<ioan> is a bootable image
<mostafa> do u have a link to download the super grub bootable image
<mostafa> ?
<ioan> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<ioan> take a look
<mostafa> thnx bro :-*
<mataks>  how to change themes in kubuntu?
<kalp> raphink_ its not working
<mostafa> ioan : which one is better Auto Super Grub Disk 1.7  or Super Grub Disk 0.9797 ?
<ioan> i use an old version of super grub -don't know about the auto version
<mostafa> ok thanks
<ioan> i was able to fix all my boot problems with super grub -i hope you'll have the same for now on
<kalp> raphink_ its not working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mataks> how to change themes in kubuntu.. newbie here
<vapor> mataks, System Settings -> Advanced -> Desktop Themes
<mataks> vapor, i downloaded this theme.. http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Thinking+about+blue?content=26392  <-- but i don't know how to add themes ..
<Mamarok> mataks: the easiest way is to download these themes directly from the desktop settings, it will be added automatically
<intser> mm
<mataks> Mamarok,  how? im just new to linux :(
<kennethaar> Hi. Kmail keeps popping up outside of kontact, what have I done wrong? Where do I set it to open inside Kontact?
<Vinleg> i can't apply desktop effects, help!
<scorpid> hi
<Vinleg> hi
<scorpid> how can i see my device list
<scorpid> pls console command
<Vinleg> i can't apply desktop effects, help!
<scorpid> try compiz
<scorpid> and become root before apply
<Vinleg> you mean?
<Vinleg> btw sorry, im using dvorak, and im new to this so it
<Vinleg> it'll be very long
<Vinleg> i can't apply desktop effects, help!
<Tm_T> Vinleg: please don't repeat
<Vinleg> ah ok sorry
<Tm_T> Vinleg: also, you might like to tell more precisely if you have any error messages included (:
<Mamarok> mataks: on the desktop, you right click and go to desktop settings
<Vinleg> no error message
<Mamarok> there you select 'New Theme' and download the theme you want directly from there, it will show up in the list then
<Vinleg> i can't apply snow flakes
<Vinleg> even though i have pressed meta ctrl f12
<kalp_> raphink _ r u there?
<raphink> yes
<kalp_> raphink_ it didnt work
<mataks> how to add  auto launcher on panel?
<raphink> kalp:  does it work on one file ?
<mataks> how to add  auto launcher on panel?  like i won't my konqueror browser in panel
<raphink> lame -V3 yourfile.wav yourfile.mp3
<mataks> can i use compiz in KDE?
<justi_> i need help with wifi configuration in ubuntu 9.04
<Vinleg> anyone here using dvorak
<mataks> how to add shortcut launcher on panel?
<kalp_> raphink, yes
<kalp_> raphink, yes
<raphink> kalp_: yes what?
<mataks> i have a question. can i disbale the auto double click on folder?
<kalp_> raphink_ yes, it works for a single file
<raphink> kalp_: ah, good
<raphink> mataks: the answer is yes
<mataks> raphink,  how?
<kalp_> raphink_ what next?
<raphink> in system settings iirc
<raphink> kalp_: did you get any output with the loop command I gave you before?
<kalp_> raphink_no. there was no error, but the prompt also did not return, jus the cursor stayed
<raphink> let's try again and see what it says
<kalp_> raphink_i tried many times
<raphink> for i in *.wav; do echo "Converting $i to ${i/.wav/.mp3} with lame -V3 $i ${i/.wav/.mp3}"; lame -V3 $i ${i/.wav/.mp3}; done
<raphink> kalp_: paste that in your shell and show me the output in a pastebin
<kalp_> raphink_do i put this command while in the folder or outside?
<raphink> while in the folder kalp
<kalp_> is 'done' a part of the command??
<kalp_> raphink_is 'done' a part of the command??
<raphink> kalp_:  yes
<raphink> kalp_: when you say my name, try to put a space after it so it pings me, otherwise I'm not likely to know that you're talking to me
<raphink> since I'm not watching this channel constantly
<kalp_> raphink _is 'done' a part of the command??
<raphink> kalp_: I answered that with yes ;)
<raphink> otherwise, the while loop is not finished
<kalp_> raphink Converting 10 - unknown 10 - Track 10.wav to 10 - unknown 10 - Track 10.mp3 with lame -V3 10 - unknown 10 - Track 10.wav 10 - unknown 10 - Track 10.mp3
<kalp_> raphink lame: excess arg unknown
<raphink> kalp_: can you paste the full thing to a pastebin please?
<raphink> it's a bit clearer
<kalp_> raphink this is what i get for all files
<raphink> please paste to a pastebin
<kalp_> raphink dont kno how to use pastebin
<raphink> http://pastie.org
<raphink> go to http://pastie.org, paste your output, click paste and send me the url you get
<kalp_> raphink http://pastie.org/566467
<mostafa> raphink: i boot up with the jaunty grub but 8.10 and 9.04 doesn't work just seven works
<mostafa> can u help me?
<raphink> kalp_: oh, your files have ugly spaces in them ;)
<raphink> for i in *.wav; do echo "Converting \"$i\" to \"${i/.wav/.mp3}\" with lame -V3 \"$i\" \"${i/.wav/.mp3}\""; lame -V3 "$i" "${i/.wav/.mp3}"; done
<raphink> kalp_: try this one
<vapor> ugly spaces
<vapor> heh
<raphink> yep
<raphink> kalp_: so ?
<mataks> how to have a transparent taskbar.. help pls newbie here
<mostafa> raphink : can u plz?
<vapor> mataks, get a theme with transparency
<vapor> its really simply
<vapor> on the theme selection it should say something
<mostafa> ahadiel: can u help me with my grub problem?
<mataks> how to add startup application in kubuntu?
<kalp_> raphink yes, u r a genius!!!
<raphink> kalp_: a sysadmin is more appropriate
<mostafa> raphink help me
<raphink> sorry mostafa I'm overwhelmed with stuff here, debugging a one-liner is fine, but finding out about your grub conf is too long for the time I can give you
<kalp_> raphink trying to understand the command; why have you used 2 lame commands?
<raphink> kalp_: the first one was in the echo, to show it on the screen to check what was going to be launched
<mostafa> no don't debug my grub just tell me what should i do
<raphink> echo displays things on the terminal
<raphink> mostafa: since your problem is not kubuntu specific, you might find more people who can help you on #ubuntu
<kalp_> raphink why is there a "" ?
<raphink> kalp_: where?
<kalp_> raphink nevermind, got it
<mostafa> raphink :  y do u want to make it special? it is just a grub problem not kubuntu it doesn't have any thing with kubuntu
<mostafa> understand me plz
<raphink> mostafa: exactly, that's why you will find people to help you on #ubuntu
<ShishKabab> Hello. I've installed Apache2 on a Kubuntu 9.04 box, but can't get it to automatically start. I did 'sudo update-rc.d apache2 defaults' which normally is enough but not this time. Any suggestions?
<libervisco> "Trash has exceeded its maximum size".. wtf is that "feature"?
<libervisco> says so even after I remove stuff from trash manually..
<Mamarok> libervisco: you can fix the size of the Trash bin yourself, right click on the bin
<Mamarok> libervisco: and you obviously are going to erase a file or a folder that is bigger than the default size
<Mamarok> you can erase it bypassing the Trash with Ctrl+Del
<Mamarok> libervisco: right click on the trash has the option to empty it
<libervisco> right, but I already emptied the trash.. and the files I want to put there aren't that big.. I just don't get the point of limiting trash size..
<libervisco> the empty option is shaded
<Mamarok> libervisco: because there is nothing inside
<Mamarok> change the size of the bin then :)
<libervisco> right, but it was shaded anyway.. sometimes the trash icon doesn't update :S
<Mamarok> or erase with Ctrl+Del
<Mamarok> works for me in 4.2.98
<mataks> how to enable compiz in KDE?
<raphink> mataks: KDE has its own effects, you don't need compiz
<mataks> im used to compiz.. how to enable compiz in kde/
<libervisco> there are no option in the right click menu to resize bin..
<libervisco> and also.. one of the files managed to get into trash now and I emptied it, but it shows full
<libervisco> and it does that sort of thing often :P
<Mamarok> mataks: use teh Kwin compositing, it's pretty much the same as compiz
<libervisco> but that was always like that on Linux.. GNOME trash, KDE trash, they all do it
<Mamarok> system settings -> Desktop -> deskto effects
<Mamarok> libervisco: what KDE version do you have?
<libervisco> 4.3 rc3
<mataks> Mamarok, i don't know how to use it im just new to kde.. where can i find it?
<libervisco> Version 4.2.98 (KDE 4.2.98 (KDE 4.3 RC3))
<Mamarok> libervisco: then something is wrong with your settings, the trash bin widget works fine here, always has btw
<munny> Hi all!
<Mamarok> mataks: read what I said above
<Mamarok> in the system settings
<libervisco> ah.. well widgets seem a little messed up here.. I can't enable newly installed widgets
<libervisco> and last night the weather forecast one mysteriously vanished
<mataks> Mamarok,  is this the one.. desktop effects?
<Mamarok> libervisco: restarted KDE?
<munny> anyone can help me with mysql?
<Mamarok> mataks: yes, read what I told you, you can set all the options there
<libervisco> Mamarok, I did before..
<libervisco> after the upgrade
<Mamarok> libervisco: how did you upgrade to RC3? going through all the previous updates or in one setp from 4.2.x?
<libervisco> I went through all of them.. I started with KDE 4.3 beta2
<Mamarok> libervisco: try moving your ~/.kde/ to ~/.kde_backup/ and restart KDE again
<Mamarok> libervisco: you can then copy over the stuff you need form the old settings
<libervisco> ok
<libervisco> I don't mind setting it up from scratch anyway if it works :)
<libervisco> Mamarok, thanks.. brb
<munny> I would install mysql server 5.1 from dotdeb... but i can't because is in conflict with package mysql-server-core-5.0
<Mamarok> munny: why do you want another mysql version?
<mataks> i still want to use compiz..  kwin is good but compiz is much better...     how to use compiz in kde?
<Mamarok> you can get it from the repositories too in Kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> mataks: that is more tricky, you need to disable Kwin, never did so, sorry
<Mamarok> munny: in general you should avoid packages from third party sources if there is one in the repositories
<munny> mamarok: because i need to use some feauters in 5.1 like Event scheduler... i'm a developer...
<Mamarok> munny: then take the 5.1 from the repositories, it is already there in 9.04
<Mamarok> munny: the package name is mysql-server-5.1
<munny> Mamarok yes thank you... but it'not
<Mamarok> munny: which Kubuntu version do you have?
<munny> Mamarok i would latest version
<munny> Mamarok: 9.04 with KDE 4.3RC3
<Mamarok> munny: then it is there, I see it in my repositories
<Mamarok> munny: try sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.1
<munny> Mamarok: i see in official repositories mysql 5.1.31 latest version is 5.1.36
<Mamarok> munny: and you absolutely need the latest one?
<Mamarok> munny: then you need to compile it yourself
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<Mamarok> munny: to avoid a conflict with the 5.0 needed for Aknoadi, install it locally, this is much more suitable for development anyway
<knusperfrosch> got a program that's wrapped in a bash script and needs a konsole to startup, can i hide that window somehow?
<munny> Mamarok i'm trying to install from official repositories but i've always problem with broken dependencies
<munny> Mamarok the problem is always mysql-server-core-5.0
<Mamarok> munny: did you read what I said above?
<Mamarok> install it locally to avoid the conflict with the installed version
<Mamarok> munny: you are a developer, no? so this should not be that difficult for you
<munny> Mamarok yes... but usually i would spent time to write software not to compile... if there's already a package i would use that
<munny> ;)
<Mamarok> munny: well, resolving dependencies is easy for a dev IMHO, I can do that and I am not a developer
<Mamarok> munny: and writing software without compiling, how do you test then?
<munny> Mamarok i don't know very well linux yet...
<Mamarok> munny: it's easy to learn, there is always documentation coming with the source coed, in the readme and install files
<Mamarok> code*
<munny> Mamarok if i must compile every time all software i use i can't do anything... i'm thinking to migrate to another distribution beacause i love kubuntu but i don't like versioning repositories
<Mamarok> munny: I can install that package here, so it should work for you too
<Mamarok> munny: what broken dependencies do you get from apt-get? Paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the URL back
<Mamarok> munny: usually you should make a chroot for development, so you install only what you need
<Mamarok> munny: see also this: http://em.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<Mamarok> this is done once, then you have a development environnement and can work without hassle, takes not more than 30 minutes *once*
<munny> Mamarok: this is the link
<munny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/238899/
<munny> apt-get has remove all my kde...
<Mamarok> munny: I don't think so
<libervisco> Newly installed widgets still don't work
<Mamarok> munny: I didn't tell you to proceed IIRC, just paste the dependecy output
<Mamarok> munny: also read the link I gave you for chroot
<munny> Mamarok yes i'm reading...thank you...
<Mamarok> ok, I have to run, cu later, folks
<Mamarok> libervisco: do you have all kdebase-* installed? as well as all plasma packages?
<munny> Mamarok tank again ;)
<Mamarok> munny: you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> libervisco: sorry, I really have to go
<libervisco> ok.. thanks
<Guest77548> ciao
<Guest77548> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mataks> help.. how to add workspace in kubuntu..  i already right click on the workspace icon and click configure desktop and from there i add 3 more desktop somehow when i rotate it won't make a cube
<Mamarok> mataks: you need to modify the zoom of the cube, in the desktop settings
<vishal> hi
<vishal> ne body home
<vishal> ?
<DaskreeCH> So I have a X issue
<DaskreeCH> nvidia apparently updated something with my kernel and screwed up the Xorgconfig
<DaskreeCH> I figured out that I can't get anything but a black screen cause it tried to guess my Refresh rates guessed wrong and set it anyway. I still can't get anything larger than a 640x480 resolution even though I have them specified in the xorg.conf. xrandr says I can't access those modes
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, nvidia? ati?
<DaskreeCH> bazhang: nvidia
<RodrItachi> WAT?
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, does nvidia-settings not do it?
<DaskreeCH> bazhang: hmm not sure I was trying nvidia-config
<RodrItachi> ATI Radeon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NVidia
<DaskreeCH> I know I've not had any problems with My ATI card
<DaskreeCH> bazhang: how do I change resolution with that?
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, do you have it installed?
<bazhang> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 180.25-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 753 kB, installed size 1888 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, provides a nice gui for setting it up; though it may well be your driver, which card and driver?
<DaskreeCH> bazhang: Geforce FX 5200 and the 180 driver
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, that tool always just worked for me, is that the recommended driver per Hardware Drivers?
<DaskreeCH> bazhang: I thought that I had installed 172 but either it autoupdated or something else happened. How do I set a resolution with the nvidia-settings tool ?
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, its a control panel with loads of options, the problem is only if that driver is not the correct one; let me websearch if it is correct or not
<DaskreeCH> bazhang: Rebooted and X comes up properly now but I still can't set the resolution even though it's in the xorg.conf ?
<DaskreeCH> bazhang: Using 173 now
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, that is the correct one
<DaskreeCH> I remembered all the others (except 91 I think) giving problems. Any idea why the resolution is ignored?
<DaskreeCH> Should I try the nvidia-config again ?
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, did you choose from hardware drivers, enable it and then reboot? (ie it was installed before reboot)
<DaskreeCH> Yes
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, xorg.conf is pretty much empty these days; I would take a try with the nvidia-settings tool
<DaskreeCH> V_v
<DaskreeCH> HOw do I set resolution in there ?
<mostafa> can anyone help me how to add a menu to grub2.0?
<DaskreeCH> mostafa: Try in #ubuntu+1
<mostafa> DaskreeCH: how could i get in there?
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, alt f2 nvidia-settings
<DaskreeCH> mostafa: type /join #ubuntu+1 in the IRC client
<DaskreeCH> bazhang: Right then ?
<bazhang> mostafa, you using karmic?
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, you have it installed? it's a huge control panel with a load of options
<DaskreeCH> Yes but no way to set resolution that I can see
<bazhang> DaskreeCH, does your xorg.conf show the proprietary driver as being used?
<DaskreeCH> yes
<DaskreeCH> driver "nvidia"
<bazhang> well googling for that card and driver turned a load of bugs
<DaskreeCH> \o/
<bazhang> mostafa, if your current grub setting is working, no reason to go fiddling with it
<DaskreeCH> I found one on launchpad that says there is a well known bug with detection of montiors leading to a issue with refresh rate and then Resolution
<DaskreeCH> i.e. exactly what I'm seeing the listed workaround does great right up till actually getting a resolution other than 640x480
<DaskreeCH> Hmm I wonder what happens if I take that option out of the config
<bazhang> setting modelines might well do
<DaskreeCH> SubSection     "Display"
<DaskreeCH>  Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<DaskreeCH>     EndSubSection
<DaskreeCH> That should do it I think
<sito> hi
<bazhang> hopefully :)
<sito> i have a little problem with mail server
<DaskreeCH> Reboot and nothing but 40x480 :-(
<DaskreeCH> 640
<sito> when i try send a mail to localhost is ok
<sito> but whe i try send to gmail.com, a error ocurried -> Relay access denied
<sito> why¿
<tonii> http://www.google.se/search?q=Relay+access+denied&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.mandriva:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<tonii> lots of topics to read
<mostafa> when i restart then after this text "System will now restart" sth like this it stops and i must press alt+ctrl+del
<mostafa> to restart
<mostafa> and it says "stopping all md devices" sth like this?
<mostafa> how can i solve this thank u?
<tonii> is it an old computer?
<shadeslayer> anyone using google gadgets?
 * DaskreeCH kicks X and nvidia
<DaskreeCH> My Ire knows no peace gainst thee
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: really? i thought nvidia has better support,i have a nvidia :)
<DaskreeCH> suuuuucks
<shadeslayer> well..maybe since i have a relatively new card.....
<DaskreeCH> wait KDE
<DaskreeCH> Sukkkkks
<shadeslayer> \o/
<DaskreeCH> Yeah they dropped support for a whole lot of cards recently
<shadeslayer> imho it gets better and better every release..
<DaskreeCH> and those they kept around are now really spotty
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: yeah,i heard,that just plain sucks
<shadeslayer> hmm
<DaskreeCH> and intel has open source drivers anyway AMD gives out the full specs for the Crds so we can make our own drivers. nvidia it's buy a new card or suck it up
<DaskreeCH> <--- Ire, no bounds and all that stuff
<DaskreeCH> Plus i hate X
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dragnslcr> C'mon now, tell us how you really feel
<bazhang> mostafa, no need to fiddle with grub2 as it is working already
<DaskreeCH> Pici: Not offtopic I can't get a resolution above 640x480
<Pici> DaskreeCH: That doesn't involve ranting about it.
<DaskreeCH> but... Ire!!
<DaskreeCH> :-)
<mostafa> bazhang :it is working but i have "system rescue CD" on my hard drive and i need that and i want to go through that too
<shadeslayer> !resolution | DaskreeCH
<ubottu> DaskreeCH: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DaskreeCH> shadeslayer: Doesn't work
<mostafa> bazhnag: because i make images by that
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: not even by editing xorg ?
<mostafa> bazhang: and restore them
<bazhang> mostafa, system rescue cd? for windows?
<mostafa> bazhang:no for linux
<DaskreeCH> shadeslayer:  Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<DaskreeCH> Still only 640x480
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: you did restart x,right?
<bazhang> mostafa, not clear what you are trying to do
<DaskreeCH> driver "nvidia"
<bazhang> mostafa, how does this relate to grub2
<mostafa> bazhang : i boot it from the hard drive and have it as a menu on the grub
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: ill pastebin my xorg..
<mostafa> better to say had it
<bazhang> mostafa, where did you install system rescue cd from
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: http://pastebin.com/f26183e23
<shadeslayer> ok,now onto my problem....kdm starts too late...any help?
<DaskreeCH> shadeslayer: Should I try this instead of mine?
<mostafa> i just get the iso and then copy the contents into a partition then add that address to the menu of the grub then it works for me and it acts like a stable bootable cd
<DaskreeCH> shadeslayer: Tell it to go to bed earlier?
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: no!! just take a cue and compare the 2
<DaskreeCH> Ha ha
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<bazhang> mostafa, installed from where
<DaskreeCH> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/m410cf131
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: you have tried all the methods in the wiki?
<DaskreeCH> Not even remotely close :-)
<mostafa> i said i didn't install anything i just copy the iso contents to a partition
<DaskreeCH> !grub | mostafa
<ubottu> mostafa: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaskreeCH> mostafa: Follw that
<bazhang> mostafa, what is the link for that cd; why not use recovery mode instead
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: yeah....i think theres a command to reset the default values of Xserver...do you have this problem since the beggining?
<DaskreeCH> shadeslayer: Nope just since yesterday when apparently the driver updated itself to 180 instead of 173 without me saying anything
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: so have you tried the 180 driver?
<shadeslayer> *173
<DaskreeCH> Then X would boot but I couldn't see anything hence me removing the refresh rate and now I can't get anything other than 640x480
<DaskreeCH> I had to roll back to 173
<DaskreeCH> I'm on that now
<shadeslayer> DaskreeCH: yes,so did it work?
<DaskreeCH> <--- IRE
 * shadeslayer guesses 180 does not have support for DaskreeCH's card
<DaskreeCH> It does but I would have to be an entomologist
<mostafa> bazhang : check this out i hope u get what i am saying with this
<mostafa> http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_Easy_install_SystemRescueCd_on_harddisk
<bazhang> mostafa, well follow that guide and update grub when it is installed; /msg ubottu grub for links
<mostafa> bazhang :i always do the same thing from that help but grub2 is different and i don't know how to add a menu in it
<bazhang> mostafa, no idea about grub2 sorry
<mostafa> thank u bro;)
<shadeslayer> mostafa: the grub 2 architecture is different,there is a post on ubuntuforums about this,please check it out
<shadeslayer> i know this since i had a hard time with it.....
<mostafa> shadaslayer :thank u .do u have a link from that?
<shadeslayer> mostafa: i dont,but its a prominent post,just google : editing grub2
<shadeslayer> or such
<dhuv> hello all, I am using Jaunty and upgraded to firefox 3.5. i wanted to know where I can get dom-inspector. Its there for 3.0 but not 3.5
<mostafa> too thanks bro;)
<shadeslayer> dhuv: the addon might not have been updated :)
<dhuv> its been out for a while, any workarounds?
<shadeslayer> dhuv: contact the dev or visit #firefox
<shadeslayer> is there a easy way to install a new usplash?
<shadeslayer> something like a GUI method?
<bazhang> !usplash > shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer, please see my private message
<DaskreeCH> So any ideas as to why resolution is not read in from the xorg.conf ?
<DaskreeCH> or why it's not detected?
<shadeslayer> bazhang: it says my version is not supported...where am i suppposed to put the images? what is the format of usplash images?
<bazhang> shadeslayer, you read the customization how to link?
<shadeslayer> yes,it didnt say how to install themes
<shadeslayer> bazhang: is it step 3 to 5??
<shadeslayer> oh and are there PPA's for gfx-grub and plymouth for ubuntu?
<bazhang> http://www.flyninja.net/?p=884 shadeslayer seems that link is really old, check the ones here
<Boris> whats the conversation?
<DaskreeCH> Boris: The Konversation ?
<[fade]> hi
<[fade]> anyone here ?
<DaskreeCH> Yes
<[fade]> do you maybe know how to set to ask for password when waking up from sleep mode?
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Advanced -> Power Management
<Dragnslcr> Should be an option in there to lock the screen on resume
<[fade]> its there, however it does not lock it :(
<login__> vbgfhhhhh
<DaskreeCH> [fade]: try a dcop call
<Boris> naw, i didnt mean Konversation, I ment conversation. Tahnx anyway
<Boris> meaning not many people over here talking...
<BluesKaj> Boris, we talk when there's a problem to be solved , otherwise we speak about other stuff in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ubsafder> my system has 3 broken pakage because it says it can't install libkipi6 how do i fix that
<Boris> Thanx a bunch BluesKaj
<ubsafder> looks like libkipi6 conflit with libkipi-comom on a file /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/kipi.png
<BluesKaj> ubsafder, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ubsafder> configure failed too
<DaskreeCH> Boris: Well ask a question :)
<linuxkiller> hello everybody
<linuxkiller> how often did you destroy your ubuntu before everything was right ?
<make> hello all
<shadeslayer> make: hi
<shadeslayer> make: any questions>
<make> i study the chatt
<shadeslayer> oh.. i dont think anyone is chatting right now :P
<BluesKaj> make, we don't chat much . but we do try to help ppl solve problems
<make> oh thank
<mataks> help pls i accidentally remove my tab bars.. i can't click any open application to switch..  how can i get them back? what will i add in panel?
<stefania> ciao
<stefania> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ali_> I am trying to install kubuntu 9.04 on a notebook which already has kubuntu 7.04 installed. X fails to load because the openchrome driver has problems. using vesa instead of openchrome also fails because it does not find a usable screenconfiguration. whats wrong with the openchrome driver and what alternatives do I have?
<Grumbel> Strigi daemon can't start plz help
<make> mataks add  windows list to you penel
<mataks> how to change the login screen/
<EagleScreen> mataks: in systemsettings
<mataks> EagleScreen,  im in systemsettings.. im new t o kubuntu.... i can't find it
<EagleScreen> Advanced -> Login manager
<mataks> oh.. didn't see there's a tab for advance.... and EagleScreen  how to disable double click when clicking folder?
<EagleScreen> in Mouse/Keyboard module
<mataks> help i accientally zoom out the desktop by clicking the small menu in the upper right of the screen..
<mataks> how to change it back to fullscreen
<bbeck> mataks: You press the magnifying glass icon under the desktop you want to zoon in on. (4.3)
<mataks> bbeck,  thnx
<mataks> everytime i boot to my KDE.. numlock keu won't automatically enable.. how to enable it auto?
<EagleScreen> mataks: innsystemsettings
<EagleScreen> Systemsettings -> Mouse & Keyboard
<genii> echo "NumLock=On" | sudo tee -a /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc                 also works
<mataks> thnx guys..
<mataks> where to set shortcut keys? i want t set shortcut keys on my terminal and taskmenu
<mataks> can found it
<mataks> i mean i found it ;)
<aswin> hi does anyone know how to configure network. the network widget doesnt seems to be workin
<shadeslayer> aswin: what connection? wifi or ethernet?
<aswin> ethernet
<aswin> i just want to assign a static IP and opendns
<aswin> as my dns
<shadeslayer> aswin: i dont think that currently works...
<EagleScreen> aswin: use /etc/network/interfaces
<shadeslayer> or use the other network manager...
<aswin> how do i use network manager\
<EagleScreen> aswin: try to install and use network-manager-kde (it is the KDE3 version whick works pretty well)
<EagleScreen> sudo aptitude -R install network-manager-kde
<shadeslayer> aswin: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=30579
<aswin> i did install that
<EagleScreen> then close KDE4 network widget and run kde3 version
<aswin> but i dont see network-manager getting listed when i use tab in Konsole
<EagleScreen> aswin: look for knetworkmanager
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: there is an alternate n/w manager
<aswin> hey hey, that works
 * shadeslayer cant remember the name
<jackd> hi guys. does someone know how to kill all my soundblocking processes in kde4? i remember in kde3 i simply typed "killall artsd" in my console to make my sound devices free :)
<shadeslayer> aswin: try wicd
<shadeslayer> !info wicd | aswin
<ubottu> aswin: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<aswin> ok
<shadeslayer> aswin: wicd will remove knetwork manager
<aswin> yea i could see that
<aswin> which one is better
<aswin> hi which dock is best suited for kubuntu
<EagleScreen> KDE 4.3 will come with a good dock
<Pliskin> EagleScreen : which one ?
<EagleScreen> just one, i have seen screenshots
<aswin> whats the name of the dock
<aswin> coz i'm using KDE4.3 RC3
<Pliskin> EagleScreen : is it a plasmoid ? I'm on kde4.3, but I don't see any dock
<EagleScreen> i dont see too, but it must be anywhere, may be in some package
<EagleScreen> i am not usre, but it could be quick launch plasmoid some configured to seem as a dock
<EagleScreen> see mine: http://imagebin.ca/view/bKVCBtM.html
<fg56lx> When ever I'm listening to music in amarok my sound skips requently. What would cause this?
<fg56lx> When ever I'm listening to music in amarok my sound skips requently. What would cause this?
<Seren__> lack of processing power ?
<white_pelican> and/or memory would be my guess
<Seren__> If your CPU is 100% busy doing something else, you can have some lag
<fg56lx> Ive got a 2.6ghz dual core amd, with 3gb of ram. And the only program I had open was Amarok.
<white_pelican> odd
<Seren__> can you run top when you have some lag, just to check if something else is not running
<fg56lx> Top?
<white_pelican> top from the konsole
<fg56lx> Ill try that.
<Seren__> top is the equivalent of Windows Task manager
<Seren__> it will tell you what is currently going on
<Seren__> you can try now just to have a look
<fg56lx> Im not famiar with windows.
<Seren__> 'q' to quit
<fg56lx> Its showing 25% cpu usage and about a gig of memory used.
<fg56lx> And its still skipping.
<white_pelican> does this happen on all your music files?
<Seren__> ok so you have another problem
<fg56lx> white_pelican: Yes.
<white_pelican> right
<shamall> Здрасьте
<Mamarok> !ru | shamall
<ubottu> shamall: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shamall> I must speak english?
<EagleScreen> yes
<shamall> sorry i didn't know
<shamall> can I ask U for help?
<shadeslayer> shamall: sure
<shadeslayer> shamall: please ask in english onle
<shamall> I have kubuntu 9.04 for 1 week, and installed skype from their site
<shadeslayer> *only
<shadeslayer> uh-oh
<shamall> but it didn't work when I want to make a call... =((
<shadeslayer> !skype | shamall
<ubottu> shamall: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<shamall> It said that have a problem with sound
<shadeslayer> shamall: have you tried the OSS version?
<shamall> And i didn't hear anything in speakers
<shamall> No whtas that?
<shadeslayer> shamall: also in the settings try selecting alsa as output devices
<shamall> *whats
<shadeslayer> !OSS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OSS
<shamall> go to try, thank very much
<shadeslayer> shamall: same for input
<shamall> it's working good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<shamall> Of course I'm stupid...
<shamall> shadeslayer: thank U!
<shadeslayer> shamall: nope,just trial and error
<shamall> where is the russian irc of kubuntu chanel in quassel IRC?
<shadeslayer> !ru > shamall
<ubottu> shamall, please see my private message
<slow-motion> hi
<mtgap> ?
<MTGap> so what exactly goes on here..
<genii> MTGap: People ask questions they have in relation to the Kubuntu operating system, and others here attempt to find satisfactory answers
<MTGap> uh ok I got that but do I ask them just right here
<genii> MTGap: Yes
<MTGap> Ok, I'm using kde 4.3 right now and I'm trying to get the hang of activities, I have 4 different activities right now and the strange thing is when I use the keyboard shortcut to change activities I see more than I actually have, and I can't seem to get rid of them
<sun_007> ui
<imgoofygoober> How do you get amarok to play mp3's?
<carpii> hrm
<carpii> imgoofy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<carpii> ass the mediabuntu repo's i think
<carpii> oops, ass = add :D
<imgoofygoober> ty
<luis_> Ei guys i got 1 problem with adobe flash player, there is a program, called zynga poker, than the tables appear invisible (doesnt show), at the start of the app, some words says: Refresh cache or upgrade adobe flash playe
<luis_> this program is in facebook, i am using firefox, can someone help me?
<COm_BOY>  I would like to add a route in my linux machine
<COm_BOY> the destination subnet is 172.16.1.x/24 and the gateway is 192.168.9.254 ..
<COm_BOY> what would be the command
<carpii> http://linux.die.net/man/8/route
<luis_> Ei guys i got 1 problem with adobe flash player, there is a program, called zynga poker, than the tables appear invisible (doesnt show), at the start of the app, some words says: Refresh cache or upgrade adobe flash playe
<luis_> this program is in facebook, i am using firefox, can someone help me?
<jaymacdonald> hmm
<jaymacdonald> Is it stable yet?
<ilya> hello
<ultraz> Hello guys, it's been a few years since i used KDE the last time, boy this thing has changed a lot .... i am on Kubuntu now, i downloaded some window decorations form kde-look.org, how do i install them? Thanks in advance.
<Xodiac13> what version of kubuntu should i use i have a radeon x200
<Xodiac13> i just want to make sure my video card works
<Xodiac13> can someone please help me
<snarkster1> really having difficulty getting 9.04 to connect to wpa encrypted network. continues to say network failed
<snarkster1> kde 4.2.2
<BluesKaj> snarkster1, using the widget-network-manager ?
<snarkster1> password is typed into manager but it doesnt save the password get a new window upon trying to connect asking for password again
<snarkster1> yes
<BluesKaj> it's real flaky , i swirched to wicd
<luis_> Ei guys i got 1 problem with adobe flash player, there is a program, called zynga poker, than the tables appear invisible (doesnt show), at the start of the app, some words says: Refresh cache or upgrade adobe flash playe
<snarkster1> continues to fail over and over.
<luis_> this program is in facebook, i am using firefox, can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | snarkster1
<ubottu> snarkster1: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<snarkster1> is that the suggestion to get off the widget manager?
<BluesKaj> yes
<snarkster1> can i switch to the gtk version client isnt that technical
<snarkster1> well problem now is cant get machine online to get wicd
<BluesKaj> dunno , but wicd works on gnome and kde afaik
<ilya> ultraz: hello
<solifugus> Why do I have blocked updates and how can they be unblocked?
<snarkster1> have to add blocked upgrades by hand
<BluesKaj> solifugus, use " sudo aptitude safe-upgrade " in the terminal
<solifugus> ok..
<snarkster1> Blueskaj: how do i connect with wicd to a wpa encrypted network
<mop3r> Hello everybody how are you all today?
<snarkster1> haha nvm figured it out
<snarkster1> thank you
<noquinho> hi people
<noquinho> how are you today?
<noquinho> i have a question. How can i change that image after grub ?
<noquinho> i think its loading image
<mop3r> hello everybody
<EagleScreen> !usplash | noquinho
<ubottu> noquinho: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<EagleScreen> noquinho: usplash is engine that draw that load screen, you can find some themes in repositories
<noquinho> thanks
<noquinho> i will try
<Rockford> i need a Good mirc for ubuntu, that suport script =/
<darthanubis> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<darthanubis> Did you search these?
<darthanubis> Because polls go to #kde-offtopic
<epok07> ...
<ign0ramus> hey kids. anyone else having issues with Opera repos? Specifically: "W: Failed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera-snapshot/dists/stable/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found"
<ign0ramus> My major issue with this is that I do not have an Opera-specific repo in /etc/apt/sources.list - where would this be coming from?
<EagleScreen> ign0ramus: /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ign0ramus> EagleScreen, checking now... i also found some references in /var/lib/apt/ too
<ign0ramus> EagleScreen, thanks!
<ign0ramus> EagleScreen, i assume that was added using wget at one point?
<EagleScreen> yes, sure
<ign0ramus> EagleScreen, good to know - plus I have a ton of graphics updates that were apparently being held back by that error.  good stuff :)
<EagleScreen> are they held by kpackagekit?
<oliverl> Hi there, is here somebody who has some experience with vdr/vomp?
#kubuntu 2009-08-01
<ign0ramus> EagleScreen, don't know, i don't use gui for packages
<EagleScreen> aptitude ot apt-get?
<ign0ramus> EagleScreen, the error was preventing apt-get from reading package headers
<EagleScreen> is it already fixed?
<ign0ramus> EagleScreen, it is now :)
<Zxcvb> would there be any problems with running kubuntu on a different system than it was installed and first run on (such as installing and updating on a desktop, then moving the hard drive to a netbook)?
<cjae> anyone why xchat doesnt work in kubuntu 9.04 ?
<bazhang> cjae, it does work; what issue are you having?
<cjae> sorry to whoever answered me, the was an issue with the startup list thing lol
<cjae> and lvm gurus in here
<cjae> any*
<bazhang> cjae, which startup list
<cjae> hang on cpu wire rubbing on fan
<cjae> bazhang, figured it out, had startup list not shown
<cjae> network list
<cjae> bazhang, know anything about lvm?
<bazhang> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO cjae you read this?
<cjae> it think I have all the physical (lvm) partitions setup and a large volume group setup but not filesystems on it
<cjae> yes read that
<mattparry> hi!  whats the development IRC for kubuntu call?
<cjae> no*
<snarkster-phone> how do you make amarok re-run the codec wizard again
<ZeLDa> Hello i need assistance
<ZeLDa> Quick hurry
<bazhang> ZeLDa, need a question
<snarkster-phone> no kidding
<ZeLDa> bazhang: when i try to login to my kubuntu i enters DOS and it says something bout: Starting K display manager: kdm
<cjae> and I think I need to mkfs ext4 /dev/buntulvm
<cjae> ZeLDa, use crtl-alt f2
<cjae> then login
<cjae> startx
<cjae> your x windows is broken or not on
<cjae> see I have three hard disks one with / and swap not on a lvm partition, and the rest of the disk space(s)(the other two drives as well) need to be lvmbuntu but as ext4 and mount point of /home
<omarthamer> hi can some help in xview
<omarthamer> ji
<omarthamer> hi
<omarthamer> any one
<ZeLDa> What is så fun using linux?
<omarthamer> hi can any help in xview
<omarthamer> application
<cjae> but I am not sure how to make /dev/lvmbuntu to ext4 and mount point /home
<fg56lx> When ever I listen to music for any length of time, in any program, it begins to skip and stutter. What would cause this? And how can i fix it?
<ZeLDa> Can someone give me an advice on what laptop i should buy
<LadyNikon> ZeLDa: thats a very hard question
<LadyNikon> what are you intentions for the laptop?
<ZeLDa> LadyNikon: a good one i can use linux on
<ZeLDa> Kubuntu
<EagleScreen> IBM laptos are good for Linux
<LadyNikon> have you gone to newegg and looked at the states
<ZeLDa> Are they cheap?
<LadyNikon> now see.. i hate IBM
<LadyNikon> stats*
<EagleScreen> buy then any laptop with Linux preinstalled
<ZeLDa> EagleScreen: how do i find a laptop with linux installed o.o?
<LadyNikon> ZeLDa: google.
<EagleScreen> yeah, google
<ZeLDa> Are thinkpads any good? o.o
<LadyNikon> ZeLDa: i would look for reviews of thinkpads
<LadyNikon> instead of asking in a small place like this
<LadyNikon> IBM thinkpads are expensive..
<LadyNikon> sorry LENOVO.. >.>
<ZeLDa> i checked the ibm
<ZeLDa> not any good looking?
<LadyNikon> astetix depends on the individual
<ZeLDa> Can someone tell me why i heard linux is often used by hackers?
<LadyNikon> programming
<ZeLDa> LadyNikon: fun?
<LadyNikon> ZeLDa: do i find programming fun?
<ZeLDa> LadyNikon: How do i become a programmer?
<LadyNikon> ok im done.
<ZeLDa> LadyNikon: i was just kidding
<LadyNikon> nooo.. really.
<bazhang> !ot | ZeLDa
<ubottu> ZeLDa: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ZeLDa> sorry
<ZeLDa> anyone here who knows anything of a game called uplink?
<bazhang> ZeLDa, certainly; that would be for #kubuntu-offtopic though NOT here
<EagleScreen> any KDE application to explore which files are wasting my hard disk?
<Caliostro> Hi all
<EagleScreen> hi
<pescado> hi caliostro
<pescado> do you know how to set up a xerox printer in network
<pescado> hello
<Caliostro> Unfortunately, I don't.
<pescado> dont worry
<pescado> what can i do for you
<Dragnslcr> EagleScreen- Dolphin's file search can filter by file size
<Caliostro> I have very strange bug with one widget, "Quick Access". It not displays any folders or files in my filesystem
<pescado>  if anyone speaks spanish i can help it too
<EagleScreen> i speak spanish, but the right place to speak spanish is #kubuntu-es
<pescado> i know EagleScreen
<purpleposeidon> I gave kwin a bad compositing setting, now it crashes when it starts.
<EagleScreen> purpleposeidon: investigate what config file save these settings and rename/delete it
<pescado> certaintly you are in kubuntu-es too
<saint_the1> reinstall
<saint_the1> sorry...delete as stated above and add again
<purpleposeidon> EagleScreen: I using an alternative window manager and starting plasmsa to get to the config center would be easier. :P
<purpleposeidon> Or just ``systemsettings``
<pawan> hi
<matt> hey I have an 8.5gb dual layer dvd and a 8.2 gb iso that I need to burn. I read that 8.5gb dvds are actually only 8.0gb. and that is what it shows up as. What do i do
<matt> Is overburn safe for this amount of data?
<luis_> Ei guys i got 1 problem with adobe flash player, there is a program, called zynga poker, than the tables appear invisible (doesnt show), at the start of the app, some words says: Refresh cache or upgrade adobe flash playe
<luis_> this program is in facebook, i am using firefox, can someone help me?
<carpii> and have you done what it suggests ?
<saint_the1> matt...try shrinking the iso
<Zxcvb> would there be any problems with running kubuntu on a different system than it was installed and first run on (such as installing and updating on a desktop, then moving the hard drive to a netbook)?
<EagleScreen> Zxcvb: minimal issues may be
<EagleScreen> Zxcvb: for instance you may need to reconfigure X server for the new Grpahics card
<moises> buenas
<moises> alguien me puede ayudar
<eddy> yo tambien busco ayuda :D
<eddy> con iptables
<moises> la verdad soy un novato y quisiera saver como restaurar KDE
<eddy> restaurar?
<Dragnslcr> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<moises> OK gracias
<zaapiel> wat up g's
<eddy> nothing
<zaapiel> i feel ya
<Zxcvb> EagleScreen: isn't that supposed to be autodetected at runtime now?
 * zaapiel is just waiting on 4.3
<BluesKaj> waiting ?
<zaapiel> well when its released
<zaapiel> no beta for me
<EagleScreen> Zxcvb: you may need to run only one command to call that auto-detection again: $sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phight xserver-xorg
<zaapiel> kubuntu should have packages pretty quickly after its released i assume?
<EagleScreen> kubuntu will package KDE 4.3 for jaunty when it to be released
<Zxcvb> EagleScreen: good, then I can install the kpkg stuff on the regular laptop (toshiba atheros)
<zaapiel> word
<EagleScreen> Zxcvb: kpkg stuff? are you compiling a kernel?
<Zxcvb> EagleScreen: yeah, the wifi chipset doesn't work right with the stock kernel (and neither does the alt-f9 killswitch)
<Zxcvb> EagleScreen: same with sound
<EagleScreen> Zxcvb: take care to build the kernel for the right architecture (i386, amd64...)
<Zxcvb> EagleScreen: yeah, fortunately I still have an i386 laptop I can stick the hdd in to install and compile stuff
<EagleScreen> Zxcvb: you will need build source package also to can install kernel modules on that kernel
<Zxcvb> yeah
<EagleScreen> and you will have to install the kernel-image and the kernel-source packages on the object computer
<Zxcvb> actually, just http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.30.4.tar.bz2
<Zxcvb> and the necessary stuff to make the kpkg
<EagleScreen> yes
<love_> Hi anyone knowhow i can install myeclipse in my system?
<Zxcvb> EagleScreen: would it be best to install the new packages before or after moving the hard drive over?
<EagleScreen> i wrote a guide to compile the kernel time ago, i lost it lol
<EagleScreen> if hard disk works well in the object computer, it should be the same
<EagleScreen> make-kpkg --initrd binary will build all the .deb packages for you (image, headers, source and documentation)
<webby_> i have a pretty annoying glitch when i use konqueror i always get these parts of a page usually some kinda box shape with distorted pixles  or it will look like the snow on a not tunned tv,  anyone know how i can fix this
<Pichugeddon> Hi, anybody know how can i list channels?
<bazhang> Pichugeddon, search for them via /msg alis list *term*
<Pichugeddon> many tks bazhang, so long time without irc :)
<bazhang> Pichugeddon, best to avoid the /list command as that will likely disconnect you :)
<mataks> how to enable the shortcut commands on kubuntu? i setup some shortcut commands in System Settings > Mouse/Keyboad > Global shortcut keys
<Caliostro> People! Does anybody know where to place sounds (wav) to install them on kubuntu?  :)
<Caliostro> Hm
<bazhang> Caliostro, wav? to play them? to use as startup sound? could you please clarify
<Caliostro> bazhang, to use as system sounds :)
<Caliostro> (startup, too)
<bazhang> Caliostro, let me websearch
<Caliostro> :)
<Caliostro> Nobody can stop you ;)
<bazhang> Caliostro, can you see preferences sound in your menu? left click should let you choose custom on the sound and you just choose the wav file from there
<Caliostro> Btw, I remember that someone asked me about config for 5.1 audio system on linux. Finally I created perfectly working (for me, of course) script .asoundrc. I can share it :)
<mataks> how to auto enable numlock on reboot?
<Caliostro> I found solution for my problem. Thanks )
<fg56lx> When ever I listen to music for any length of time, in any program, it begins to skip and stutter. What would cause this? And how can i fix it?
<Caliostro_> k
<Caliostro_> Who stole my nick name?
<origin> Can I play music (from a player) to the mic input. I mean that... if somehing was listening to the mic input it would receve the sound being played to it?
<gherring> my mp4 playback sounds like static  :(
<gherring> everything else is good, but when I playback any media that has mp4 sound it nearly blows my speakers up with static and scratchy noises
<gherring> I tried adjusting the kmix properties, different settings etc - to no avail
<gherring> anybody know a fix?
<DaskreeCH> Anyone can help with a X resolution problem ?
<gherring> DaskreeCH: maybe I can
<gherring> what's up?
<publicy> hey i need help
<publicy> i changed the xrender composite to opengl and now everythings black, now  i got got into text base. i want to change back to xrender, how?
<publicy> any help?
<kub1> Xorg just started using 100% %CPU on my quad core Phenom II, & slowing the system to a crawl. Running KUb 904 64 bit. running the latest launchpad ppa kde 4.3? apt updated yesterday. Is this a known issue?
<kub1> Xorg just started using 100% %CPU on one of my cores in a quad core Phenom II, & slowing the system to a crawl. Running KUb 904 64 bit. running the latest launchpad ppa kde 4.3? apt updated yesterday. Is this a known issue?
<b14ck> hey--im trying to play a dvd on my computer. no palyer will play it atm. dragoon/vlc/etc... is there some package i need to isntall so all the plays will recognize it?
<b14ck> and play?
<aicra> <bl4ck>: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<publicy> i changed the xrender composite to opengl and now everythings black, now i got got into text base. i want to change back to xrender, how?
<mataks> how to enable automatic numlock on reboot
<publicy> how do you chaneg composite (to xrender) fmo opengl through text base?
<publicy> change*
<juggz> hi all
<ShockValue> howdy everyone
<ShockValue> just getting my new system running.. everythign OK so far, but not getting any sound in flash..   any tips on this?
<cjae> ok if I install fwcutter and am using kde 4.2.4 and try to setup a ip for the card it wont let, why
<juggz> i play this game and i cant get raido strees to play throught it any help?
<juggz> im drunk so forgive me for my spelling
<omarthamer> hi i need some help
<omarthamer> on xview application
<omarthamer> hi
<omarthamer> hi
<omarthamer> any information about xview buugs
<kalp> where should one mount a iso ?
<bazhang> kalp, what sort of iso
<kalp> iso file
<kalp> bazhang iso file
<kalp> where should one mount a iso ?
<bazhang> kalp, I understand. distro? game? movie? what sort of iso
<kalp> raphink hi
<bazhang> !iso | kalp
<ubottu> kalp: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mataks> where can i set shortcut keys in kubuntu
<kalp> bazhang 9.04 alternate
<kalp> ubottu mountpoint can be anything?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fg56lx> When ever I listen to music for any length of time, in any program, it begins to skip and stutter. What would cause this? And how can i fix it?
<kalp> raphink :  for mounting an iso, mount -t iso ... is right?
<kalp> where should one mount a iso ? /dev/cdrom is ok?
<kalp> i have mounted an alternate cd iso for 9.04 upgrade. what do i do next?
<bazhang> kalp, what are you trying to accomplish?
<kalp> bazhang upgrading to 9.04 using the alternate cd iso
<bazhang> kalp, any reason not to do that via the net, minus the cd?
<kalp> bazhang it didnt work and dont want to download as it costs me.
<kalp> does 9.04 require a minimum latest kernel, i have the 27 ?
<bazhang> http://bicchi.blogspot.com/2007/10/upgrade-ubuntu-from-iso-image.html kalp like this?
<kalp> bazhang i hope it works, i wil try
<xircx> well that sucked
<xircx> i had to install the gnome desktop inorder to reinstall kubuntu desktop ;\
<bazhang> xircx, you want purekde?
<xircx> huh?
<xircx> no i wonted my kde desktop back
<xircx> but its cool i have it back now
<xircx> i like having both gnome and kde on here so i always have a back up
<xircx> linuxs needs more games
<bazhang> http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/top-12-best-games-for-ubuntu-linux-1-tremulous/
<xircx> -.-
<xircx> whats the link for the ubuntu game list forum
<bazhang> !games |xircx
<ubottu> xircx: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bazhang> whoops
<kalp_> 9.04 upgrade failed, ca certificates problem, anyone?
<Indigo_Black> hello all / привет всем
<Mike1> hey
<hagisbasheruk> hi Mike1
<Mike1> someone in #ubuntu-de has the problem that his ttys are not visible
<Mike1> he just gets a black screen when pressing STRG+ALT+F1 in his Kubuntu 9.04
<Mike1> *CTRL+ALT+F1
<Mike1> that's not normal behavior i guess?
<hagisbasheruk> nope
<Mike1> he got a intel GMA3100 maybe that's causing it?
<Mamarok> Mike1: no, ttys are independend from the graphic card
<Mike1> Mamarok: but the resolution changes
<Mike1> maybe it got a problem with that
<Mamarok> did he try Ctrl+Alt+F2 and the others till F6?
<Mamarok> Mike1: the GUI resolution is not relevant for the framebuffer :)
<Mike1> Mamarok: he tried all of them
<Mamarok> Mike1: becuase the ttys are handled on start, long before you start the GUI
<Mamarok> because*
<Mike1> Mamarok: i just find quite some bugreports for similar problems
<Mamarok> Mike1: well, check on Launchpad if there are problems with his graphic card
<Mike1> i'm doing that atm
<Qrawl> KDE is freezing my computer.  anyone know about this problem and have a solution?
<Laeborg> ks303874:~# htpasswd -c /etc/squid/passwd laeborg
<Laeborg> -bash: htpasswd: command not found
<Laeborg> and i can't find htpasswd in the repos
<kalp> i have upgraded from kubuntu 8.1 to 9.04. but synaptic, adept and amarok are missing.
<kalp> i have upgraded from kubuntu 8.1 to 9.04. but synaptic, adept and amarok are missing. what should i do?
<Mamarok> kalp: synaptic is a Gnome application, not available by default in KDE
<hagisbasheruk> sudo apt-get update and apt-get upgrade --fix-missing kalenedrael
<Mamarok> adept has been replaced by kpackagekit, integrated in the system settings
<hagisbasheruk> kalp even
<Mamarok> hagisbasheruk: that will not work for Amarok, it's a different version
<kalp> Mamarok: i had installed it in kubuntu 8.1, after upgrade its not there
<Mamarok> kalp: because it is a different version, there has been a database change
<Mamarok> just run sudo apt-get install amarok
<Qrawl> is anyone having the problem of KDE freezing their computer
<Mamarok> Qrawl: we ould need a lot more information than just that: what KDE, what graphic card, what graphic driver, etc
<Mamarok> would*
<Qrawl> how do I find out that information
<Mamarok> Qrawl: well, what Kubuntu version do you have?
<Qrawl> im not running it now
<Qrawl> but I think the latest
<Qrawl> RC1?
<Mamarok> Qrawl: also, you don't know what graphic card you have? You can run the command 'lspci' in a konsole
<Qrawl> ok
<mataks> is there a program in linux that will restore system everytime you reboot like deep freeze in windows
<Mamarok> Qrawl: what RC1? the latest is Kubuntu 9.04 wich comes with KDE 4.2.2 by default
<Qrawl> the latest Kubuntu with the latest KDE
<Qrawl> let me see if Dolphin tells me
<Mamarok> Qrawl: the latest KDE is not the default one, did you add other repositories since the installation?
<Mamarok> Qrawl: go to hel -> about KDE
<Mamarok> help
<Qrawl> Version 4.2.98 (KDE 4.2.98 (KDE 4.3 RC3))
<Qrawl> but the default one froze too
<Mamarok> mataks: I don't know Windows at all, but the KDE sessions are saved if you log out
<Mamarok> Qrawl: ok, so what graphic card do you have?
<Qrawl> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<Mamarok> Qrawl: try the following: on a konsole, type mv .kde/ .kde_backup/, then restart KDE
<Mamarok> this will move the old KDE settings to a backup folder and will start with a fresh GUI
<Qrawl> i didnt mess around with it at all
<Qrawl> doesnt seem like that would do anything
<Qrawl> its basically a fresh install
<Mamarok> Qrawl: just try it and report back
<Qrawl> bleh... I was hoping it was a common problem
<Mamarok> and no, you don't have a fresh install, because you run KDE 4.2.98, that is a lot of updates since Kubuntu 9.04 came out
<Qrawl> i know its going to freeze again.  Its bad on my HD to shut it off manually
<Qrawl> i was hoping there was a known solution and it was a common problem
<Qrawl> thx anyway
<Mike1> btw: Intel Onboard Graphic's performanc sucks under Windows also because of the very bad drivers
<Mike1> how is it under linux?
<mataks> help my printer is not working.. i can't print.. why is that
<hagisbasheruk> GMA950 is good under windows and getting better in linux day by day
<Mike1> hagisbasheruk: but for example are u able to play Doom3 with it? Or Nexuiz?
<hagisbasheruk> sure
<hagisbasheruk> well not doom 3 with gma950 on atom cpu
<mataks> help my printer is not working.. i can't print.. why is that
<ubuntu> Is it properly connected?
<dededede4> salut !
<dededede4> *___*
<dededede4> ya des gens ?
<bazhang> !fr | dededede4
<ubottu> dededede4: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dededede4> salut !
<dededede4> salut !
<dededede4> allo ?
<Mamarok> !fr | dededede4
<ubottu> dededede4: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dededede4>  Vous avez déjà eu l'erreur "APIC resources could be not allocated" à l'installa
<dededede4> tion ?
<timmy> hey ppl
<ercan> mrb
<timmy>  hello
<timmy> hi
<timmy> how r u
<timmy> com in
<ercan> fine
<ercan> u?
<timmy> i'm great
<ercan> from where
<timmy> but how do u change ur nick name
<ercan> ?
<timmy> i'm from qld
<bazhang> timmy, /nick newnick
<ercan> qld?
<timmy> how do u change ur nickname?
<timmy> ok
<timmy> timmy, /nick upgrayedd
<timmy> aww i dont know
<lancelot> i changed
<lancelot> its working
<timmy> um qld is queensland, its in australia
<lancelot> :P
<LadyNikon> timmy: type by itself /nick upgrayedd
<bazhang> timmy, /timmy upgrade
<LadyNikon> /nick upgrayedd
<LadyNikon> like that
<alberto> hi
<lancelot> hi alberto
<timmy> timmy, / timmy upgrayedd
<LadyNikon> no
<timmy> wut!!
<LadyNikon> stop typing timmy
<bazhang> timmy, no spaces before /
<timmy> ok
<LadyNikon> ONLY type what i say above
<LadyNikon> /nick upgrayedd
<timmy> timmy,/nick upgrayedd
<timmy> no!
<timmy> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<lancelot> no
<FloodBotK1> timmy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LadyNikon> why are you typing timmy?
<bazhang> -timmy,
<lancelot> just type that
<LadyNikon> /nick upgrayedd
<upgrayedd> yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LadyNikon> there ya go :D
<upgrayedd> thank u ppl
<lancelot> cool
<upgrayedd> lancelot
<upgrayedd> were u from?
<lancelot> turkey
<upgrayedd> kool
<lancelot> :D
<upgrayedd> i'm from australia
<lancelot> hey how can i enter freenode server
<lancelot> what time is it now
<upgrayedd> who me?
<lancelot> yeah
<upgrayedd> umm its 9:30 here
<lancelot> after noon?
<upgrayedd> yer
<lancelot> pm
<upgrayedd> yep
<upgrayedd> wut ur time?
<lancelot> hmm here it is 1430
<lancelot> pls some body help me
<upgrayedd> hehehehe
<upgrayedd> =)
<lancelot> upgrayedd
<upgrayedd> what?
<lancelot> how can i enter freenode server do you know?
<bazhang> lancelot, you are on it
<upgrayedd> yer
<lancelot> really?
<bazhang> lancelot, #freenode channel you mean?
<bazhang> lancelot, /join #freenode
<lancelot> ooh
<lancelot> sorry u r really true
<upgrayedd> hey
<lancelot> yep
<upgrayedd> can u find ppl on this
<bazhang> !ot | upgrayedd
<ubottu> upgrayedd: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<upgrayedd> is there like a search buttom?
<LadyNikon> ok so.. this isnt #irc.
<LadyNikon> bazhang: you do realize you just told a guy who just learned how to change his nick.. how not to join another channel?
<upgrayedd> hey
<upgrayedd> any one know how to find ppl?
<LadyNikon> upgrayedd: this isnt the type of channel for that
<bazhang> upgrayedd, this is not a chat channel; its Kubuntu support
<LadyNikon> /join #kubuntu-office
<alberto__>  /join #kubuntu-office
<LadyNikon> oops
<bazhang> #kubuntu-offtopic
<LadyNikon> /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<LadyNikon> sorry i dont have my glasses on
<upgrayedd> ok then, how do i get new programs on ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> heh
<bazhang> !software | upgrayedd
<ubottu> upgrayedd: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<upgrayedd> i knew that
<upgrayedd>  i already know how 2 get prgrams
<LadyNikon> you need to reword your question
<upgrayedd> no i was jokin
<LadyNikon> you are probably gonna get your self removed from this channel.
<upgrayedd> how do go to another channel with peeps?
<LadyNikon> Is there a way to get rid of the blocked updates?
<LadyNikon> I am kind of tired of seeing the same updates
<LadyNikon> upgrayedd: i suggest you google irc commands.
<bazhang> upgrayedd, /join #channelname
<upgrayedd> ok thanks
<LadyNikon> #channelname is the name of the channel you want to join
<LadyNikon> not the actual name of the channel
 * upgrayedd waves hello and does a fart
<upgrayedd> hahaha
<upgrayedd> hey ppl
<upgrayedd> how do get other chat things?
<upgrayedd> does anyone know?
<upgrayedd> no
<upgrayedd> wut are other channels????????????????????????????////
<upgrayedd> plz
<upgrayedd> any one
<upgrayedd> plz plz plz
<upgrayedd> HEY
<LadyNikon> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, tsimpson, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<LadyNikon> bleh they should say that before i use it
<LadyNikon> thank you gnomefreak
<YafaRay_Guest334> hi
<YafaRay_Guest334> can i have help withnetworking problem
<YafaRay_Guest334> ubuntu
<YafaRay_Guest334> #ubuntu
<bob__> hi, anyone had problems installing radeonhd 1.2.5-1?
<upgrayedd> ello again
<bob__> I built .deb file using checkinstall, did dpkg -i <pkg>, but xorg can't seen to find the module: http://pastebin.com/fbf235e7
<bob__> the regular radeonhd 1.2.4-2 package in the repositories works fine
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<upgrayedd> hi folk
<upgrayedd> how u doin
<Mamarok> upgrayedd: this is a support channel, not a chat, please respect the guidelines
<upgrayedd> i havnt said anything 4 ages
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, has his stripes on today :)
<Mamarok> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi Mamarok :)
<BluesKaj> I'm having probs with konqueror losing the cursor on some websites
<elitrou> BluesKaj: try using firefox:)
<BluesKaj> FF isn't rendering properly anymore ...some graphics etc don't show
<elitrou> BluesKaj: what version of FF do you use?
<BluesKaj> the prob with konq isn't a biggie since very few sites seem to be affected
<BluesKaj> FF3.0
<elitrou> BluesKaj: well, try to file a bug on konqueror and update to the latest FF 3.0.12
<BluesKaj> elitrou, I'll give it another wek or so
<BluesKaj> week
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: or try firefox-3.5, works quite fine here
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, 3,5 was worse
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, open a site containing a lot of images with FF , then open the same site with konq , check the diff
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: I know, some sites just do much better with Konq
<ZeLDa77> Can someone tell me what i need to install a game onto kubuntu? Its called uplink.exe and i dont know how to open it? Do i open it with terminal?
<Mamarok> ZeLDa77: you will need Wine I think, as this is a Windows executable, those don't work by default in Linux
<Mamarok> !wine | ZeLDa77
<ubottu> ZeLDa77: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> ZeLDa77, uplink has a linux version
<dbc254> wanna make a backup, but there isn't a backup tool in Kubuntu. What do you folks use?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem dbc254
<dbc254> lots of info there bazhang TY!
<BluesKaj> BBL , errands to do
<akash> Hi I am newbie.I have upgraded to Jaunty version.From that day my CPU usage become more than 80% frequently
<waltzingalong> rsync
<akash__>  Hi I am a newbie,recently install Kubuntu (Jaunty ver).From then "top" shows more than 80% utilization very frequently
<waltzingalong> akash_: and? not expected? never noticed that with kubuntu 8.10?
<akash__> With certain googling I found that there is some bug in Xorg
<akash__> causing more than 80% cpu usage along with plasma
<waltzingalong> akash_: so /usr/bin/X is around 80% cpu in top?
<akash__> Currently Plasma and xorg toggling around 80%
<akash__> Any solutions?? Lot of experts are here.
<bbt> bonjour les gens
<manos> Hey there
<manos> I could use some help...:
<manos> I am on a new kubuntu installation
<manos> and
<EagleScreen> hi manos, what happens?
<manos> sound doesn't work on flash
<manos> btw it's intrepid
<manos> amarok works great
<manos> but on konq I can't get any flash to play sound other than static
<manos> I looked on the web but not anything useful so far
<EagleScreen> you are not the first one with this problem manos
<manos> I realised that but are you aware of any possible solution ?
<EagleScreen> manos: pastebin the output of command 'lspci -vv -k'
<elitrou> manos: do you use 32 or 64 bit version?
<manos> 64bit
<manos> http://pastebin.ca/1514859
<BluesKaj> manos do you have these installed ?  libk3b3-extracodecs and libxine1-ffmpeg
<manos> libk3b3-extracodecs: No,
<BluesKaj> install it
<manos> neither the second one,  libxine1-ffmpeg
<manos> both ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<manos> kk thx will do right away
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | manos
<ubottu> manos: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<EagleScreen> another user had the same problem with a sound card similar to yours
<BluesKaj> intel audio is a problem on some setups
<manos> I sort of had it a year ago as well but fixed it, the problem is I tried a gazillion of stuff and 1. I can't recall what I tried 2. I don't know which one fixed it
<manos> oh an BluesKaj sorry I did a mistake, I have these installed
<BluesKaj> manos, ok  check the URL above
<manos> kk am doing it atm
<manos> Realtek ALC662 rev1
<manos> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base that file is empty
<manos> what should I place instead of MODEL ?
<manos> ALC662,  Realtek or something else ?
<eeanm> I found a debian bug that says I need 2.6.30rc4 kernel to get my ethernet to work
<eeanm> is there a repo with such kernels somewhere?
<b__> #Kubuntu-off-topic
<BluesKaj> b__, it's #kubuntu-offtopic
<b__> thanks @ Blues
<BluesKaj> manos, I don't know which one , do a , lspci | grep -i audio
<manos> @BluesKaj "manos@manos-desktop:~$ lspci | grep -i audio
<manos> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<manos> "
<manos> that's what I get
<manos> so I suppose I will go for the auto choice
<manos> thanks for your help :)
<BluesKaj> auto choice ?
<manos> yes
<manos> 	  m51va		ASUS M51VA
<manos> 	  g71v		ASUS G71V
<manos> 	  h13		ASUS H13
<manos> 	  g50v		ASUS G50V
<manos> 	  asus-mode1	ASUS
<FloodBotK1> manos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manos> 	  asus-mode2	ASUS
<manos> @BluesKaj http://pastebin.ca/1514900
<manos> that is what I get from the link you gave me so the only relevant one seems to be auto
<BluesKaj> manos, I hope it works for you
<manos> will try and see if it works, rebooting now. Oh and here is a video about KDE I created today http://pastebin.ca/1514900 I hope you guys like it... First attempt
<manos> thanks a lot
<livingdaylight> hello channel
<manos> BluesKaj and everyone else, thanks a lot for all the help you are giving!
<manos> It worked for me! :)
<livingdaylight> is kubuntu a good kde distro?
<manos> @livingdaylight in my opinion it's one of the best
<livingdaylight> I put Linux Mint on my laptop but want to come back to Ubuntu
<manos> from the ones I have tried at least
<livingdaylight> manos: i wondered, coz i thought for kde other distros specialize more than ubuntu, you know what i mean?
<manos> Linux Mint has a few tools that are comfy but I never found anything as useful as *buntu
<BluesKaj> manos, you're welcome :)
<livingdaylight> manos: yea, i'm not impressed with Mint; overhyped maybe, but all those tools (really there aren't many) to justify making another distro - its basically ubuntu, lol
<manos> @livingdaylight yes, I do however I feel like *buntu distros can hold kde right on a rigid base
<manos> I agree
<manos> To be honest I feel like home on *buntu
<livingdaylight> why not make those tools and contribute them to the community? and have them available as packages for people that want to add them?
<manos> well if I am not wrong, you can install these tools
<livingdaylight> manos: a long time ago i tried pclos and they seemed to do kde very well... but i wasn't keen on kde. I just thought i'd give kde another chance since its gone to version 4
<manos> no other distro no matter how good implementation of kde or whatever else it is on top can challenge ubuntu in comfortable-ness
<livingdaylight> manos: yes, and i actually prefer our applications menu. Maybe i just got used to it. One useful feature is the filter bar which is abit like gnome do, which by the way is completely broken in Mint,
<livingdaylight> manos: how long you been running kubuntu?
<manos> The good with buntu is that I can always fix stuff one way or another if they/I break (them) up, on other distros I just had to reinstall them
<livingdaylight> manos: have you always used kde mostly, or gnome as well?
<livingdaylight> manos: well, there are other distros like Arch and gentoo and slackware which are prolly more stable, where things don't break to start with, and in the event can be fixed, but i'm not at that level of competence-that's the problem
<manos> I returned to kubuntu yesterday after some months using Windows due to myself having to work on Adobe CS4 for some school stuff and because of exams I had no time to dualboot or anything nor the experience to go deeper into that
<waltzingalong> manos: welcome back
<manos> however I had been using kubuntu almost all the time for half a year
<manos> and before that I was using it with gnome as well, like 50/50
<manos> thanks waltzingalong
<manos> KDE4 is what actually introduced me to kde/kubuntu as I didn't get attracted to kde3 back then, my mistake as I now realize it had a great value feature-wize
<manos> I had been using KDE since 4.0 but went mainly for it when it reached 4.2 RC or something
<manos> As far as the other distros you mentioned,
<manos> Arch to me has been a pain, tech-wise as it required attention and time looking for stuff (although that is a great learning experience)
<manos> the fastest/most responsive of all also,
<livingdaylight> yea, i just don't have the competency
<manos> Slackware, idk much I didn't find anything great about it so just installed it and then gave it the boot,
<manos> Gentoo, I am not sure as well
<ralf_j> Does anyone know how to get a Netgear WG121 USB WLAN device working with Kubuntu 9.04? When plugging it in I get the following in dmesg, an that's all: http://pastebin.ca/1514902
<manos> I have heard Mandriva has a good KDE implementation
<livingdaylight> my main gripe with kde is the amount of 'K's everywhere, but i'm downloading it to see what it has to offer
<manos> Well
<manos> earlier today I made a little video about kde
<waltzingalong> livingdaylight: :D
<livingdaylight> what's good with Ubuntu also is that so many developers make ready made apps for it. And most guides and howtos use Ubuntu as example
<manos> to show to some friends of mine and possibly attract them to kde ,
<livingdaylight> waltzingalong: hi!
<manos> don't forget, we hav egot cookies on our side :P
<livingdaylight> manos: link?
<manos> do you want a link to that video?
<manos> oh ok
<manos> one second
<manos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOI0DmGppLw
<manos> there it is
<manos> my first attemp on such a thing so be gentle :P hehe
<combo> how can reset my pppoE modem so it change my IP adress ?
<manos> also, other that a flash sound issue ( on which the guys here helped me solve it easily) I had no other issue getting it on again
<manos> after every and every version the developers seem to improve the code as each time I am facing less and less obstacles
<manos> this time, using ext4 btw, I performed a a fast and easier-than-ever installation and btw it's booting just...FAST! Also took some seconds upgrading to KDE 4.3 , other than than my system is still "vanilla" pure
<livingdaylight> nice video... and song
<ralf_j> manos: Which song is that?
<manos> The song is called "hey there delilah"
<waltzingalong> ralf_j: plain white t's - hey there delilha
<ralf_j> thanks :)
<ralf_j> and a really nice video :)
<livingdaylight> i get tired on every other linux youtube being overwhelmed with heavy-metal; so, re-freshing to hear something else accompanying the video
<manos> by plain white T's and thanks & you're welcome
<livingdaylight> manos: have you tried suse? they do a very polished kde too i hear
<manos> mmm, Suse, used to be good, I tried the latest, nothing really good, it was one of the slowest and pretty much too badly themed, ALL green makes eyes hurt
<manos> PLUS, it's NOVELL
<manos> yuck
<manos> traitors
<ralf_j> what I like about Kubuntu is that they don't brand KDE
<ralf_j> almost all of the others change the K-menu button and some other things
<ralf_j> I just hope the translation issues are solved now - things improved much the last 4 months
<livingdaylight> ralf_j: oh, that's a shame. I'd like to use kde and not know that i'm using it. So, i prefer a distro making it its own
<ralf_j> livingdaylight: well, then it's good we can choose :D
<livingdaylight> ralf_j: who hides or brands kde the best as far as you know?
<livingdaylight> pclos?
<ralf_j> and it'd be cool if bugfix KDE released would go into the official repositories - I had to add a PPA for KDE 4.2.4 and could not find Qt 4.5.2 at all
<manos> are you guys using KDE 4.2 or 4.3 ?
<ralf_j> livingdaylight: I didn't try many - besides Kubuntu (which I use) I tried Fedora and Mandriva
<waltzingalong> 4.2.98 here
<manos> oh fedora+kde is baaaad
<manos> from my experience
<ralf_j> both changed the k-menu button and had another background (which didn't have a brand on it, if I remember correctly)
<ralf_j> it was really slow, but that could also be caused by me running it in VirtualBox
<manos> no
<ralf_j> where Mandriva really surprised me, they have the guest additions included already
<livingdaylight> i'm downloading kde4.3
<manos> same problem with regular install
<ralf_j> hm, k
<ralf_j> what I like about Fedora are the releases and updates
<ralf_j> you don't have to upgrde the full distro every half a year to stay up-to-date
<manos> yeah,
<manos> I also liked Arch with the rolling release thing and the KDEMod,
<manos> too techy though, I had trouble solving the MANY issues I faced
<manos> however it is so far the fastest KDE4 distro I have tried
<ralf_j> yeah, I'd like to stay at a mainline distro, also to find tutorials and so on
<manos> livingdaylight: Are you going to install Intrepid or skip to test the Koala?
<ralf_j> I have some linux experience by now, but I still prefer the easy-to-use ones :D
<manos> exactly
<manos> To be honest the most complete documentation around, imho is on Arch
<ralf_j> Kubuntu works pretty fast on my main system, though when running a game in wine I have to disable composite. on my laptotp, it's not that fast, but I still need tog et WLAN working to download the graphics drivers
<manos> but still can't compare to the usability of buntus
<ralf_j> I was alwas told Gentoo would be documented really well? But I really don't want to wait a weekend for the updates while my PC is non-stop compiling :D
<manos> it could be just me or just a prejudice but on anything else, even distros based on buntus, I can't feel as comfy, as at-home
<jhutchins> manos: Gentoo will be documented really well as soon as they finish updating it.
<manos> gentoo, hmmm compiling has both good and bad sides... I prefer to go for apt though :P
<ralf_j> jhutchins: what are they updating?
<manos> same question actually
<jhutchins> ralf_j: Everything.
<ralf_j> lol :DD
<jhutchins> They will never be done updating.
<ralf_j> well, that is normal for rolling updates, isn't it?
<ralf_j> so this also means they will never start documenting? ;-)
<jhutchins> They seem to be particularly bad about it.
<jhutchins> Linux is thousands of different projects.  Many of them update often, some don't.
<jhutchins> ralf_j: Oh, they've _started_ documenting...
<jhutchins> ralf_j: Problem is that now that they're not the hot new fad the documentation doesn't get updated often enough.
<livingdaylight> no way i can live with a 'K' for a Start button
<jhutchins> Debian (parent of *buntu) has a similar problem, they've been around for so long that there are lots of documents out there that are several releases behind and no longer true.
<jhutchins> Really?  Start button is an issue?  I know it was when Mandriva made it an inch wide...
<waltzingalong> livingdaylight: right mouse click on the kmenu icon, application launcher settings, then pick a different icon
<jhutchins> Or follow this: http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/Releases/Mandriva/2007.1/Notes#New_KDE_system_menu_button:_how_to_remove_it
<ralf_j> could anyone of you help me with WLAN issues? I can't get my WG121 working
<ralf_j> after plugging in, nothing happens. dmesg has the following new messages: http://pastebin.ca/1514902
<waltzingalong> ralf_j: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/WG121
<waltzingalong> ralf_j: do not have one myself though
<ralf_j> So I really should use ndsiwrapper?
<ralf_j> I read on the net that p54 should support it with the appropriate firmware
<ralf_j> so I thought I could finally use a "real" linux driver ;-) (I had already used that adapted a year ago, using ndiswrapper)
<ralf_j> waltzingalong: thanks anyway :)
<waltzingalong> ralf_j: considering that it is not a kubuntu specific question, you might get some help from #ubuntu as well
<KDesk> hi
<manos> KDesk: Hey, welcome
<KDesk> I think that I modified the groups which my user is part of, I would like to readd my user to the default groups. Which are the default groups?
<KDesk> !groups
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups
<livingdaylight> i got disconnected :/
<livingdaylight> does kubuntu use mplayer? what are the default apps?
<KDesk> livingdaylight: mplayer is not the default, the default is dragon player, but I thing it will be re-replaced with kaffeine
<livingdaylight> never heard of dragonplayer
<livingdaylight> i have heard mplayer and vlc are #1 players for linux
<KDesk> livingdaylight: it is a basic player that uses phonon. Yes, those are very good, but mplayer has no interface by default, or a very old, so you can use front ends for mplayer like smplayer.
<KDesk> Install vlc or smplayer.
<sourcemaker> how can I setup the refresh rate?
<sourcemaker> in system settings... there is only the refresh rate 50 available... but my montor supports 60
<danakil> hi folks :)
<danakil> well, if anyone thinks he has some advice on helping me to install QTscript on jaunty... I will be very happy (I try to compile Amarok from trunk)
<Rabenschwinge> Hello there. Could anyone give me a hint what I need to play a DVD with the Dragon player?
<Rabenschwinge> I can rip DVDs with k9video, but I just wanna play them with Dragon player...
<danakil> libdvdcss2 i think
<danakil> in the medibuntu reposotory
<danakil> http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/libdvdcss2.html
<Rabenschwinge> I already got that...
<danakil> oh :(
<Rabenschwinge> Otherwise I wouldn't be able to rip DVDs I guess.
<danakil> yes, you're right
<danakil> i don't even know if phonon supports reading DVD actually :)
<Rabenschwinge> Thanks for the answer though... :) I'll try to install some of those libxine packages...
<Rabenschwinge> Is the Dragon Player based on Xine?
<danakil> it is based on Phonon
<danakil> so it depends which backend Phonon use
<danakil> in Ubuntu, it is Xine by default I think
<danakil> in SystemSettings, go to "multimedia" and in the "Backend" tab
<Rabenschwinge> Hm. Xine as is is a pure X application. Neither Qt nor Gtk bindings...
<Rabenschwinge> Ah, yes.
<Rabenschwinge> It lists backends, but the only listed backend is Xine.
<danakil> me too, it's the only one installed by default I guess
<kalib> Hi guys. I have an microsd reader in my desktop... The fact is.. I can't receive any message in dmesg when I put my card...
<kalib> does any one knows how to fix it?:
<Rabenschwinge> Ah, I solved my problem. It works with the libxine1-all-plugins meta-package install which again installs around six billion more packages.
<Rabenschwinge> Guess there is exactly one of them that I need.
<danakil> lol ^^
<relentless> Hello! How do I start kde? I am using x11 forwarding on a remote server..
<Rabenschwinge> Sorry, I got no clue about SD card readers. With dmesg you mean /var/log/dmesg?
<danakil> (one day, package management will be easy in linux... one day...)
<manos> hey remember me ? The sound problem returned...
<manos> however this time I have some additional problem info I think
<manos> also
<manos> this time Amarok doesn't work
<Logi> I have an annoying problem on kde 4.3-rc3. I had two screens active earlier today and I dragged whateveryoucallthatthingthatreplacedkicker from its default location on the external screen over to what I considered the main screen. Now that I've removed and disabled the external monitor, the bar thing is not visible.
<Logi> it's there somewhere off-screen since it connected me to the wireless, but I can't see it or manipulate it or drag it to where it needs to be
<livingdaylight> manos: <gulp>
<Logi> is there a workaround?
<manos> grrrrrrr grrrrrrrrrrr @ PulseAudio
<noquinho> do u know how to copy my musics from ipod to my computer?
<manos> Question: What's the worst that could happen if I uninstall PulseAudio ?
<noquinho> do u know how to copy my musics from ipod to my computer?
<manos> noquinho: Doesn't amarok work ?
<noquinho> manos: amarok is like itunes. I can listen my music while my ipod is conected in usb only. But if i unplug my usb , there is no more music.
<western> hello
<livingdaylight> does kubuntu use Tomboy, or does it have its own version of a notepad?
<carpii> it has Kate
<carpii> hm well Kate is just a text editor
<livingdaylight> gedit is a text editor too
<livingdaylight> gedit is definetely not tomboy though
<Rabenschwinge> The equivalent of Tomboy is KNotes actually.
<Rabenschwinge> Tomboy is a ... difificult program actually. It needs a mono environment to start to be able to run.
<Rabenschwinge> KNotes should actually be visible in your task bar... a "note" icon.
<dwidmann> or perhaps basket
<PingJocky> basKet is bad ass
<PingJocky> IMHO
<Rabenschwinge> Yep... and you can always add a single note by right clicking the desktop...
 * rosco_away is away: Gone away for now
<noquinho> do u know how to copy my musics from ipod to my computer?
<goodtime> hi
<goodtime> anyone from morocco bladi
<Mamarok> goodtime: this is a support channel, you might want to try the Morocco LoCo specific channel
<idyle> Hello everyone, I've got a strange problem with my cdrom -- first, I have state=mounted status=open from lshw, which doesn't make sense to me, and further, it's not showing up at all in /media/cdrom, AND I can't eject it
<Mamarok> idyle: you mean with a media or is this specific for the drive?
<idyle> running karmic, the disk is a dvd, and it shows up temporarily, then disappears after a couple minutes
<idyle> Mamarok: seems to be specific to the drive, this is a windows vista cd I'm installing in a virtual machine
<idyle> dvd*
<Mamarok> idyle: ok, specific to the media then :)
<idyle> I managed to get the virtual machine to boot off the dvd at first, then it craps out later asking for the cd to be inserted
<idyle> Mamarok: but I can't even eject it!
<idyle> sudo eject /dev/cdrom does nothing!
<Mamarok> idyle: Vista CDs are copy protected, may even have DRM, I am not sure you can read this with Linux, you should make a recovery CD for Vista instead
<idyle> I've googled and read up many articles about this but nothing worked
<idyle> Mamarok: I managed to boot the installation OS in the virtual machine, so it obviously can read it!
<Mamarok> idyle: you just need an image for the virtual machine, no need of a full DVD
<idyle> Mamarok: and that I can't eject it shows something's funky in the  OS
<idyle> Mamarok: alright I understand, but still...I can't eject it, and kubuntu can't see it
<Mamarok> idyle: not the OS, as this is specific to this particular DVD, didn't you say that before?
<Mamarok> you can eject it manually
<idyle> Mamarok: no! You said that!
<idyle> Mamarok: using the paperclip method?
<Mamarok> yes
<idyle> Mamarok: unacceptable, that's silly that I would have to do that!
<idyle> Mamarok: It shows something wrong with kubuntu's handling of the disk
<Mamarok> idyle: it's certainly not Linux fault, I would blame Vista any time
<Mamarok> if it is copy protected and shuts down the drive
<idyle> Mamarok: is that possible?
<Mamarok> idyle: seriously, I don't know
<idyle> :| -- it's just nuts to me, it works for like 5 minutes, then the drive shoots itself and goes into a black hole
<Mamarok> I have had media problems on and of with this drive ere, regardless the OS I use, so it could well be a hardware problem too
<Mamarok> here*
<idyle> Mamarok: alright well I guess back to googling for a bit then manual ejection :\
<Mamarok> idyle: sorry I couldn't help more
<idyle> Mamarok: it's cool, thanks for trying!
<Mamarok> yaw :)
 * ross_ is back.
<zigibagido> hello
<Mamarok> !away > ross_
<ubottu> ross_, please see my private message
<zigibagido> i am new to IRC what do i do
<Mamarok> zigibagido: do you have a specific question about Kubuntu? This is a support channel :)
<zigibagido> yes
<zigibagido> Actually i am in the wrong place i am running Ubuntu but i think they are similer
<ubuntu__> hi all, Im testing this ubuntu distribution, anybody view me here please? ty
<fg57lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<ubuntu__> anybody can see me please?
<ubuntu__> and can write something to me ty
<zigibagido> i have Ubuntu dekstop and i made it into and FTP server using vsftpd and i have 7 users who are locked in their individual home directories and i want a public folder. I created the publci folder but if a user creates a directory inside of the folder another user cant go inside. How can i make it so the permissions are set automaticly?
<manos> Hey there again! :)
<manos> I'm Back and guess what
<manos> I have a new video! :D
<manos> Anyone interested in watching it, it's short-ish and is theme-related
<gherring> whenever I go to youtube, the videos have no sound
<gherring> anyone know what the problem could be?
<StupidWeasel> Could be a codec issue, although I thought it was all inclusive with FLV.
<fg57lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<asobi> is there a pdf editor so i can insert text into field?
<manos> hmm
<manos> Asobi: PDFs usually are a pain in editing/adding stuff but yes there is an editor I know of, one second, let me find it
<manos> @asobi pdfedit
<asobi> i am not really editing much, just inserting text into field
<manos> asobi:  pdfedit
<asobi> yea, i found that... that seems way too powerful for what i need
 * rosco_away is away: Gone away for now
<manos> I am not really sure to be honest
<manos> I never had to fill a pdf form
<asobi> google suggests that the author needs to allow permission
<manos> maybe Okular or Adobe Reader can do the job
<asobi> i remember on windows i can click the fields and edit from there
<manos> what program are you using to view PDFs now ?
<asobi> kpdf
<manos> oh
<asobi> heh yea, not good at all
<manos> I suppose you are using kubuntu right ?
<asobi> hardy
<asobi> kde3
<manos> oh
<asobi> okular is for kde 4 i think
<manos> yup
<asobi> what's latest version of openoffice?
<manos> not in topic but I would give kde4 atry if I were you now back on topic
<manos> 3.1 I think
<manos> oh and
<asobi> hmm then why am i using 2.4
<manos> because you are on hardy
<asobi> blah
<manos> and it's getting only bugfixes
<manos> why don't you give a try to adobe reader for linux ?
<asobi> how can i just upgrade to oo3
<manos> add a repo
<asobi> adobe reader for linux?
<manos> one second
<asobi> i hear oo3 has pdf edit support
<asobi> as an extension
<asobi> while you're at it can you find a repo to get firefox 3.5?
<manos> Sure I can
<manos> but I am worrying about something
<asobi> ?
<manos> adding all those brand new packages on a other-than-bugfixes outdated system might break dependencies and break hell open
<asobi> O.o
<manos> upgrading the system would be wiser and more clean
<asobi> 9.04? kde4?
<manos> 9.04 which would include kde4 as well
<asobi> oh ok
<manos> here is an easy guide on adding the adobe reader on your current system
<manos> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-811-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-gutsy-gibbon.html
<asobi> ff3.5?
<manos> oops let me correct something :
<manos> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list , use that instead of the one containing gutchy
<asobi> hmm will that let me insert text or just read?
<manos> I am nt sure
<gherring> sound problem resolved: no sound on youtube: went to system settings, sound, and set all preferences to pulse audio
<asobi> i think reader just reads
<manos> well
<manos> if on windows it gave you the ability to add text in forms the same will propably happen here
<asobi> hmm ok
<manos> ph
<manos> oh*
<manos> are you interested in something else ?
<asobi> ?
<manos> a web based editor? http://www.pdffiller.com/index.php might work
<manos> or Google Docs maybe
<asobi> ooo
<asobi> good idea, let me try
<asobi> awesome, the online editor works
<asobi> thanks!
<manos> no problem :)
<manos> oh
<manos> and reconsider moving to kde4, are you still there ?
<manos> @manos test
<asobi> next version is 9.10 in 2 months?
<asobi> i should just wait till then?
<manos> yeah,
<manos> oh
<manos> and
<manos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PamMOKxcYU0
<FloodBotK1> manos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PamMOKxcYU0
<asobi> can i skip from 8.04 to 9.10?
<manos> here is a longer video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOI0DmGppLw , both show how easy yet beautiful and feature-ful KDE4 has become
<manos> I think you can
 * asobi has on board video...not sure if i can handle all the pretty stuff ~_~
<livingdaylight> i've jusst installed Kubuntu in Virtual Box. Trying to get GuestAddisions installed
<manos> Asobi,
<livingdaylight> but i need root privilidges can someone tell me how i can get to /media/cdrom/Guestadditions as root?
<manos> you can but you have to do 2 or 3 upgrades
<manos> livingdaylight: use sudo
<asobi> nice video^^
<livingdaylight> also, i was playing with menu and now when i hit start button all i see is my folders; where did the applications menu go?
<manos> what do you want to do exactly ?
<manos> Edit the file , open a folder ?
<asobi> i am afraid upgrade might break stuff
<manos> thanks asobi
<manos> and
<livingdaylight> i don't know how to run the file from terminal. In the gui i see Guestaddisions and i can just click on the file and it starts running except it stops because it says i need root priviledges. Would be great if it just prompted me for the password, I'd gladly oblige in providing it. As it is only option is to hit return and exit installation
<manos> upgrades can indeed break stuff
<noquinho> digitei apt-cache search songbird e nao apareceu nada
<livingdaylight> also any idea how to get my applications menu back?
<manos> try running on the terminal "gksudo nautilus"
<manos> or not
<manos> it's for gnome ubuntu
<manos> try sudo dolphin
<livingdaylight> VboxLinuxAdditions-x86.run <---- how to run from terminal?
<livingdaylight> i can't open a terminal because i lost my applications menu
<manos> oh
<manos> darn :P
<manos> kubuntu right ?
<livingdaylight> in dolphin i saw a red folder called Root. I hoped if i used that to navigate to the file then i'd be in Root and i'd be prompted for the password but that was fail too
<manos> press alt+f2 and write Konsole in the KRunner
<livingdaylight> manos: of course
<livingdaylight> manos: pay attention man :p
<manos> :P
<livingdaylight> k
<noquinho> i want to install songbird
<noquinho> please help
<Logi> Wicked: claydoh
<Logi> blah
<manos> stupid spammers....
<manos> so back on topic
<manos> So you skr*ed up the K Menu, sounds familiar, I had done it a gazilion times hehe
 * ross_ is back.
<manos> right click on the K icon
<manos> remove this application launcher
<manos> then click on the cashew on the faaar right of the panel
<manos> and add a new launcher widget :P
<noquinho> please let me know  about songbird
<manos> Oh and give a try to lanchelot, it is a great menu
<noquinho> do i need install more repositories?
<manos> songbird, ok noquinho :)
<manos> just a sec,
<noquinho> thanks
<manos> which distro/version are you using ?
<noquinho> but i want by synaptic
<noquinho> and in synaptic does not have songbird
<livingdaylight> ok, i think that was a success with sudo dolphin; installed guestadditions. Now i just need to be able to restart. But where is the K menu?
<noquinho> i want to install new repositories
<livingdaylight> what widget do i choose?
<manos> niquinho, which distro and version are you using ?
<livingdaylight> noquinho: just go and get it from getsongbird.com
<manos> livingdaylight, hmmm
<manos> many will do
<manos> application launcher, Lanchelot,
<manos> Lanchelot launcher*
<manos> which one did you choose ?
<livingdaylight> couldn't see Lanchelot, so i put the old K launcher... but it ends up in the far right and can't move it!
<manos> click on the cashew again
<manos> drag and drop it where you want
<livingdaylight> and?
<livingdaylight> hrmmm?
<manos> click anywhere away from the panel or click on the cashew agai
<manos> n
<manos> Oh by the way there are 2 K Menus on the list the traditional and the Default which you propably had initially
<manos> sorry for the lanchelot , I guess you have to install kde4.3 which has it
<manos> did it work ?
<livingdaylight> oh..
<livingdaylight> ok, we're getting there!
<manos> sweet!
<livingdaylight> BUT...
<livingdaylight> now...
<noquinho> i am using ubuntu 9.04
<manos> umm
<livingdaylight> coz guestadditions is installed Kubuntu now covers entire 22" monitor - not complaining- Fantastic- what i wanted, but back to the BUT, now that i've added the K menu the entire panel is only half the width. I need it going all the way
<manos> noquinho you are propably on the wrong room we are kubuntu-related here but still I think I can help you
<livingdaylight> noquinho: amigo you should be asking in #ubuntu
<manos> cashew again
<livingdaylight> noquinho: but like i said, go grab it from their website
<manos> the one on the panel not on top
<noquinho> ok
<noquinho> thanks
<noquinho> but i trying to learn about repositories
<noquinho> i would like understand if i need add more in my notebook and which
<manos> try "sudo apt-get install songbird" on terminal
<gherring> anybody know of any konqueror extension to get youtube videos?
<noquinho> ok
<manos> ns  something, nspluginwrapper I think
<livingdaylight> noquinho: SB is not in repos, that is why i am telling you, we all have to grab it from their homepage getsongbird.com
<noquinho> ok
<noquinho> now i understand
<noquinho> thanks
<manos> LDL: back on our issue,
<livingdaylight> konqueror is the default browser, are you serious?
<manos> LDL: LOL haha
<skyhunter> Hi, someone know a webcam program like cheese? (Cheese dont work good here -.-, everything looks green)
<livingdaylight> i've sorted out the width manos
<manos> LDL: Great
<manos> well
<livingdaylight> getting the hang of this cashew quick :p
<manos> do you want an advice as far as konqie ?
<manos> install something called
<livingdaylight> who is konqie? :)
<manos> konqueror
<manos> and install webkitkde
<manos> it will make konq use WebKit ( used by Chrome and Safari) instead of its predecesor KHTML
<livingdaylight> ok, install webkitkde, lets see
<livingdaylight> ok!
<manos> you won't notice too much
<noquinho> ok
<noquinho> i did it :)
<manos> How did it go ? Well done :)
<noquinho> i just extracted sungbird
<noquinho> but how do i install now ?
<manos> great :)
<manos> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<manos> LDL: as I said no visible changes, it will just make konq display pages right
<livingdaylight> manos: done, will konqi now use webkitkde automatically, or do i need to point konqueror to it somehow?
<gabriel__> Why is there a IRC client in the kubuntu default instalation? So old and unpopular tecnology
<manos> LDL:I think it does it automatically
<livingdaylight> gabriel__: you're using irc aren't you?
<livingdaylight> manos: you're not sure, ok. now how about the codecs?
<manos> LDL: well to be honest I am :P It uses that , I checked it because I wasn't sure earlier today
<manos> Codecs
<livingdaylight> i wouldn't call irc unpopular technology... yes, its been around a while but its real useful if you ask me - essential even :D
<manos> what codecs ?
<gabriel__> yeah, but i talking about the medium user
<livingdaylight> !codecs
<manos> I am a medium user
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<manos> yet I can get help from here and also help others
<manos> LDL : Install kubuntu-restricted-extras or something
<manos> it includes all the codecs and stuff you might need
<livingdaylight> gabriel__: i always wondered why xchat was not in Ubuntu by default? It is in most other distros, coz they know that most people, if it isn't, it will be one of the first things that they do install
<manos> LDL: Did you get it right with them?
<manos> Also,
<manos> the next version of Kubuntu, 9.10 is going to include ( not as default though) Arora, a native, Qt Webkit browser that happens to be very good yet lightweight,
<livingdaylight> manos: still looking for Synaptic, lol
<manos> for what ?
<manos> lol
<livingdaylight> kubuntu-restricted
<manos> do you have synaptic installed ?
<livingdaylight> i suppose i could do it from terminal, but where is synaptic?
<livingdaylight> i have to install it?
<manos> there is no synaptic in kde anymore
<livingdaylight> I thought it was Ubuntu with kde on top
<manos> KPackageKit has replaced it
<livingdaylight> no gui front end?
<livingdaylight> ah
 * livingdaylight has anbother look
<manos> kubuntu is not just ubuntu + kde
<livingdaylight> well, it uses APT, right?
<noquinho> i have a icon in my desktop . Songbird
<manos> it features more changes to be more kde-native, hence the removal of firefox, synaptic and other gtk-gnome apps
<noquinho> now how can i install ?
<administrator___> hello everyone
<manos> and yes, Kubuntu still is based on Ubuntu which is based on Debian which depends on APT or something
<manos> hi
<manos> and LDL: did you find kpackagekit ? It is named "Software management" also
<manos> oh damn, time goes by faast, it's past midnight here, I will soon be leaving. (and no I am not cindirella hehe)
<livingdaylight> manos: did it by terminal... software management, which looks like Add/Remove in Ubuntu was misbehaving and crashed
<manos> terminal ?
<livingdaylight> yup
<manos> use krunner or w/e it is called, alt + F2
<manos> or better via the menu if you fixed it
<livingdaylight> menu is slow
<manos> maybe sudo is needed via terminal
<livingdaylight> yes
<livingdaylight> menu is awkward
<manos> you can always use the traditional one
<livingdaylight> i'd would be nice not to have to 'click' on each section and subsection to navigate back and forth
<manos> did you watch my videos ?
<livingdaylight> if just be hovering and being on the edge the sub-menu would just open
<livingdaylight> you showed me one much earlier, yes
<livingdaylight> with the music by dahlia?
<manos> you mean something like what I was doing there ?
<livingdaylight> missed that
<manos> with the menu?
<manos> oh
<manos> let's do something else
<livingdaylight> fire away
<manos> "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" then add there "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main"
<manos> save, close and then "sudo apt-get update" and right up, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<livingdaylight> ok
<livingdaylight> konqueror is complaining about flash
<manos> click yes or w/e and take your time while you are upgrading to 4.3 which among others includes the Lancelot ( or something) Launcher
<manos> Konqie...Flash hmm
<manos> !Flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<manos> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<manos> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<manos> !kubuntu-restricted-extra
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<manos> !kubuntu-restricted
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gherring> !triggers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about triggers
<gherring> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<gherring> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<livingdaylight> manos: i did install kubuntu-restricted, remember? its konqueror ... Anyways, it s complaining about gpg key
<gherring> !xvid
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gherring> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<manos> ignore it
<manos> OR
<gherring> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<manos> install it but it's not needed
<manos> http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-install-kde-43-rc1-in-kubuntu.html
<faydriss> i am trying to create a flac footprint. the faq's say to metaflac --show-md5sum .* > halfstep2009-07-26.ffp.txt BUT i only end up with an empty ffp.txt
<livingdaylight> how does one turn javascript on in konqi?
<manos> isn't it turned by default ?
<faydriss> why not use epiphany instead?
<manos> for me it is I think
<faydriss> konq is an odd web browser. epiphany works very well.
<livingdaylight> well, won't play youtube because maybe that is the problem
<faydriss> firefox i do not like so much
<manos> arora seems to be ok as well
<faydriss> right youtube works on epiphany
<manos> sudo apt-get arora
<livingdaylight> firefox and opera are my favourite
<manos> apt-get install arora*
<faydriss> !arora
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arora
<livingdaylight> arora?
<manos> yh
<livingdaylight> its gonna be a while dist-upgrading
<manos> told you earlier, it's included in 9.10 kubuntu, it's a very very lightweight browser, Qt native, using webkit
<link777> kubuntu 9.10 is available?
<faydriss> Aurora was designed with the intent of creating what the Web of the future will look like. Featuring an integrated Web and desktop environment, Aurora functions in three dimensions on the desktop.
<livingdaylight> hey, kubuntu actually looks alrite... i might now put it on my laptop
<manos> http://code.google.com/p/arora/
<gherring> !aurora
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aurora
<livingdaylight> cuznt: that looks wrong
<livingdaylight> !arora
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arora
<manos> faydriss I am not talking about aurora, I am talking about ARORA, a browser
<cuznt> what looks wrong?
<senorpedro> hi folks
<manos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arora_(web_browser)
<cuznt> ok
<senorpedro> how can i switch back to amarok 1.4 on 9.04?
<cuznt> i am d/ling it aS I tyoe
<senorpedro> amarok 2.0 is a piece of crap
<cuznt> crap is not a nice word
<manos> especially after all the efford the developers gave to make it
<senorpedro> well they developed in the wrong direction
<cuznt> it is smooth'
<senorpedro> 1.4 was nearly perfect, 2 is the definition of regression
<manos> pedro you can always help them find the right direction :)
<senorpedro> i try to
<manos> open project meand people can contribute
<manos> ah
<manos> well
<manos> some are not as open as they say :P
<senorpedro> so is it possible to install 1.4 on 9.04?
<manos> I don't really know
<manos> propably by breaking a few dependencies and risking break chaos up
<senorpedro> what depends on amarok 2.0 ?
<gherring> senorpedro: to start with purge amarok 2.0
<senorpedro> i already did that
<gherring> senorpedro: now download and install the version you want and cross your fingers
<senorpedro> download and install? you're talking as if i'm using windows
<livingdaylight> lol
<manos> 99.9 percent that you will fail on the first attempt to install it,
<gherring> senorpedro: simply by downloading the amarok version you want and clicking on it the package manager should take care of the rest
<manos> it has different dependencies and quite possibly it will collide
<senorpedro> isnt it possible to tell aptitude which version of the package to install?
<gherring> manos: true, but you want know where until you try
<gherring> senorpedro: yes
<manos> Ok amigos, it's uber-late for me, almost 1 am so I will have to leave you
<livingdaylight> senorpedro: i wonder whether that would be possible with ArchLinux or Foresight Linux because they are rolling distros, you could ask there
<gherring> manos: g'night
<livingdaylight> manos: ok, thx mate...
<manos> Thx! bye
<Bluefurious> Ciao a tutti!
<senorpedro> livingdaylight: i dont want to install a different distro just for switching the music player software
<Bluefurious> italiani?
<livingdaylight> senorpedro: i'm just curious whether it would be possible... if so, that would certainly be a consideration for me, if i could get back my near-perfect  application
<livingdaylight> Bluefurious: Ciao ragazzo... ingesi!
<livingdaylight> senorpedro: you really like Kubuntu?
<Bluefurious> ingesi?
<senorpedro> livingdaylight: if its not possible with the distro-native package-manager you could certainly compile it by yourself
<livingdaylight> jajajaja
<Bluefurious> inglese
<livingdaylight> i do wish *buntu would be a rolling distro though
<senorpedro> what does rolling distro mean?
<senorpedro> why dont you use a rolling distro then?
<livingdaylight> i'm not competent enough to use Arch
<livingdaylight> and if i weigh out the pros and cons overall i still prefer *buntu
<senorpedro> whats the problem with arch linux? i have it on my laptop, its very quick
<livingdaylight> Foresight Linux is interesting but community too small and slow servers meant slow installation..
<senorpedro> you can read everything in the wiki
<livingdaylight> senorpedro: you got Arch on your laptop and you're asking me what a rollin distro is?
<senorpedro> i dont know what the expression "rolling distro" means
<senorpedro> i know what arch linux is
<senorpedro> btw. for everyone who hates amarok 2.0 just like me: http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/apr/3/amarok-14-jaunty-ubuntu-904/
<senorpedro> hola
<senorpedro> how can i change the colors of qt3 (aka kde 3.5) applications in kde 4.2 ?
<senorpedro> and also, how can i make the xserver to exit on ctrl-alt-backspace?
<noquinho> i tried to install songbird but gave me a message
<noquinho> arquiteture error
<noquinho> ?????????????
<senorpedro> do you have 64bit system?
<senorpedro> how did you install? via paket manager or download from website?
<noquinho> i have
<noquinho> amd turion 64 x2
<noquinho> i dont know
<noquinho> right click on mouse
<noquinho> i tried everything
<noquinho> but i can not install
<senorpedro> which version of kubuntu do you have installed? x86 or amd64?
<senorpedro> man isnt this obvious: you need the pakage for you architecture
<noquinho> ok guys!!! its impossible to install songbird in my linux. Please let me know another program to use my ipod and listen podcasts . No amarok please !
<gherring> senorpedro: hey - you were right  :)
<gherring> senorpedro: I'm trying out amarok 1.4 and I do like it better than 2.0
<livingdaylight> noquinho: banshee sudo apt-get install banshee
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<noquinho> thanks living
<noquinho> i just installed banshee !!! now do u know how to import all my musics to banshee ?
<sourcemaker> what is the best way to store DVD movie for home entertainment on hard disk? server (expensive) oder external usb drives...
<gherring> fg56lx: When my sound was doing that I went to system settings-->multimedia-->set all of my preferred audio devices to pulse audio and it resolved all of my sound issues
<fg56lx> gherring: I tried that, but it still skipped.
<gherring> sourcemaker: I use k9...it's in the repos
<sourcemaker> gherring: k9copy... I know that program :-) But my main question is... how can I save all the data (backup included)?
#kubuntu 2009-08-02
<gherring> fg56lx: what type of sound card do you have?
<sourcemaker> I have a lot of DVD's and ripiing all of them to harddisk... so I need about 650 GB :-)
<sourcemaker> or more...
<fg56lx> gherring: nVidia Corporation MCP78S ?
<gherring> sourcemaker: wow...you need a terabyte drive    lol.
<sourcemaker> gherring: that's my problem... I do not kown how to handle the data...
<gherring> sourcemaker: so you want to save the whole dvd?
<sourcemaker> gherring: best quality... right
<sourcemaker> so I have differenent options... using external USB drives... or build an server... :-)
<mhilmi> Why can't I install Boost 1.37 from Synaptic without having to remove kde-devel?
<gherring> fg56lx: is that onboard or pci card?
<roni--> hey guys did somebody have problems with usb sticks
<roni--> one of my computers just resets the device if I want to create folder or copy into it
<roni--> this is the kernel log
<roni--> http://pastebin.com/m2908da95
<fg56lx> gherring: Its onboard. (Its a HP Laptop)
<roni--> anyone have an idea? this is my system: Linux ronin 2.6.24-24-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 24 22:46:06 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<gherring> fg56lx: man...that's tough.  most of my methods are hack'n slash at best...I usually end up throwing the whole kitchen sink at the problem, get it working, and then not sure what it was that resolved the issue
<gherring> fg56lx: did it work before?
<fg56lx> gherring: Yes, its always worked fine. I just turned it on one day and it started doing this. I even reinstalled, but its still doing this
<gherring> roni: looks like the device is either damaged or the table is broke -  -FAT read failed (blocknr 9248)
<gherring> roni: I see a lot of read errors in your post
<roni--> gherring: yes, but it works fine with my laptop
<roni--> gherring: i actually made dd
<roni--> gherring: then new fat 32
<gherring> fg56lx: what application are you using that the sound is bad in, or is it bad all the way around?>
<fg56lx> gherring: Its bad all around. Every application ive got that plays audio/video does it
<roni--> gherring: with my laptop, because with my desctop gparted could not create new file system on the device it was always resetting
<gherring> roni: is there any info on it you want saved?
<roni--> gherring: no
<roni--> gherring: it is empty now
<roni--> and the strange thing to me is that my desctop and laptop have the same distros of kubuntu only one is 32bit and the other 64bit
<gherring> roni: try using the livecd...boot from it, get to the desktop, then plugin the usb stick and see if it resets
<gherring> roni: this want solve the issue but will definetly rule quite a few things out
<roni--> gherring: ok thnaks for the advice, it is good idea i will do that, i am trying now other usb sticks
<gherring> fg56lx: did you try re-booting when you set all your dfaults to pulse audio?  I had also installed alsa-oss package as well
<gherring> roni: tell me what happens when you try other usb sticks
<roni--> gherring: but it seems they dont work too, but an external hard drive works ..i will try your idea
<fg56lx> gherring: I rebooted, Ill try installing alsa-oss now.
<gherring> roni: this is on the 64bit or the 32?
<roni--> gherring: well it mounted it automatically then i created new folder all ok
<roni--> gherring: on 32 bit system
<roni--> root@ronin:~# cat /etc/*-release
<roni--> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<roni--> DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.04
<roni--> DISTRIB_CODENAME=hardy
<roni--> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS"
<FloodBotK1> roni--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gherring> so you booted from livecd and it works?
<roni--> gherring: then i tried to copy data
<roni--> gherring: it started fast then slowed down .. stalled .. and then error
<gherring> roni: is there a reason your using Hardy and not Jaunty?
<roni--> gherring: i like kde 3.5
<gherring> ok
<gherring> roni: no matter about the distro ver - just curious
<roni--> gherring: plus it is pretty robust distro my laptop works great with it
<gherring> roni: i c   :)
<roni--> gherring: : )
<gherring> try other usb sticks with livecd and see what happens
<roni--> gherring: ok i will do that
<roni--> gherring: 10x
<roni--> gherring: are you using jaunty
<gherring> yea...the glitz has enslaved me.  I love the oxygen theme
<gherring> this looks like windows 7 but it works
<roni--> gherring: hah, and how is it, is it stable now
<roni--> gherring: cos i tried some of the first kde 4.1 i think and many applications were crashing as hell
<gherring> it's ok...I would test drive the live cd first and if you  install stick to default repos
<roni--> gherring: i c, maybe i will try again in virtualbox fist
<gherring> same here, BUT--> i re-installed and have not enabled any backports or anything like that.
<roni--> gherring: but thanks a lot mate
<gherring> roni: I left everything at default and it works fine
<roni--> gherring: ok
<gherring> roni: yea, definetly use v-box to test first
<roni--> gherring: gonna use the live cd to chech this usb problems
<gherring> roni--: ok
<roni--> gherring: bb
<gherring> ok
<gherring> will be around
<roni--> gherring: hah i may come in a while : )
<gherring> from livecd?
<roni--> no after reboot
<gherring> ok...
<roni--> or from live cd it is also possible
<gherring> will be here
<roni--> ok c ya
<gherring> k
<wisekal> Wow did it ever take me forever to find how to get here lol
<wisekal> Hi guys... I'm a complete nob when it comes to Ubuntu.  I just installed 9.04 and my resolution is out of whack.  I've read all this information about Xorg.conf and even tried editing it but wound up with more problems.  So I back tracked and fixed it.  Now I'm still having problems with Screen Resolutions.  Can someone please help me?
<Benny_> hellooo
<Benny_> I want to create a Ubuntu Kubuntu community in our city anyone can support me
<gherring> fg56lx: hey...how's the sound?
<fg56lx> gherring: Still skipping.
<gherring> i have an idea...do you have the livecd near you?
<fg56lx> Several, but its difficult to use them because when I boot up to one everything is SUPER slow untill I select the restricted nvidia drivers, which requires a restart. So livecds are insanely slow for me.
<gherring> fg56lx: i see.  did you install more than 1?
<fg56lx> More than 1 what?
<gherring> restricted driver
<gherring> or was there only 1 to choose from?
<fg56lx> No, just the Nvidia 180 driver.
<gherring> how was the sound before you installed the driver?
<fg56lx> Fine.
<fg56lx> And it was fine for several months after i installed it.
<fg56lx> It just started doing this yesterday.
<gherring> any updates or package installs after that?
<fg56lx> No.
<fg56lx> And I even completely reinstalled to try and fix this, and it didnt fix it.
<gherring> jeez...sounds like it could be a hardware issue...how old is your computer?
<fg56lx> About four months.
<gherring> fg56lx: last but not least: have you tried clicking the kmix icon and then clicking the mixer button and trying some of the options in there?
<fg56lx> Like what? Adjusting volume and panning isnt going to solve this.
<gherring> fg56lx: there was this one option I actually had to mute to get my sound right
<livingdaylight> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download can someone tell me where i find the md5sum?
<fg56lx> I guess im going to have to install windows.
<Pr0_Newbie> anyone around?
<Pr0_Newbie> new to Ubuntu (linux in general) and have a problem, can anyone help?
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, please ask a question first
<Pr0_Newbie> ok, Ubuntu will not recognize my USB external HD.
<Pr0_Newbie> anyone help out with a newbie problem?
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, is this formatted in ntfs? what version of Kubuntu are you using
<Pr0_Newbie> formated nfts (was fat32) using the latest Ubuntu, just installed 2 weeks ago.
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, lets keep this in channel; more eyes to see errors and help out
<Pr0_Newbie> k
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, is this hotplugged? is it in your fstab?
<Pr0_Newbie> .....?
<bazhang> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rmrfslash> !btrfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btrfs
<Pr0_Newbie> I have no idea what you mean....  I just installed Ubuntu 2 weeks ago.  i'm  not really up on linux yet.
<Pr0_Newbie> it is plugged in and ON right now.
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, was it plugged in when you started the computer
<Pr0_Newbie> I can't start the computer with it plugged in and ON, Ubuntu loading screen just hangs at about 10%.  if I shut it OFF, Ubuntu loads instantly.
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, is this just a data drive?
<Pr0_Newbie> yes, just files and folders....no OS.
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, with the drive plugged in, type sudo fdisk -l in the konsole
<Pr0_Newbie> ok, what do you need to know?
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, please paste the output of that to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url (Don't paste here)
<Pr0_Newbie> done
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, the url?
<Pr0_Newbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/242976/
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, that only shows your 80GB internal driver correct?
<bazhang> err drive
<Pr0_Newbie> yes...
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, and the other hdd is plugged in and turned on? no problem with the cables?
<Pr0_Newbie> it is plugged in, on and i've tried differet cables and different ports.....   FYI  works fine in Windows.
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, okay, then unplug and replug and check the output of dmesg
<KiRiLoS> tail -f /var/log/messages , then unplug & replug.
<KiRiLoS> paste the last lines @ the pastebin
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, ^^
<bazhang> thanks KiRiLoS
<Pr0_Newbie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1223164  <----read this...some guy was trying to help me.
<Pr0_Newbie> still here..................
<Pr0_Newbie> still here.......
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, still need the output of above
<Pr0_Newbie> pasted
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, need the url
<Pr0_Newbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/242996/
<Pr0_Newbie> sorry
<Pr0_Newbie> still here...............
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, how big is this hdd
<Pr0_Newbie> 6gb I thnk
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, so it is a flash stick then?
<Pr0_Newbie> no, it is a actual HD inside a enclosure I bought off ebay...........2.0.
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, a six GB HDD?
<Pr0_Newbie> my sandisk USB thumb drive (when plugged in) works great!
<Pr0_Newbie> yep,......i'm a little behind the times
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, never heard of a HDD that is only 6GB
<bazhang> even flash disks are 1GB, 2GB, 4GB, 8, 16,32 etc
<Pr0_Newbie> lol, i was logged into Compuserve in the 80's.  That was PRE-internet.   lol
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, still never heard of such a size. did you put in enclosure yourself?
<Pr0_Newbie> yes....the enclosure I bought was a standard IDE - USB enclosure.  I put the HD in it myself.  Like I said.....works 100% in WIndows.
<bazhang> Pr0_Newbie, well that is odd, apart from trying another USB port I have no suggestions. No experience with such odd sized drives
<Pr0_Newbie> don't feel bad, the other guy got lost too. Thanks for the effort..........
<bastidrazor> from google searching the only 6GB drives i can find are for ipods and other such devices..
<charles__> anyone know what I need to do before this "svn co http://svn.linuxmce.org/svn/branches/LinuxMCE-0810/src/new-installer" on a new kubuntu install?
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get install subversion, at the least I'd imagine
<charles__> thanks that worked
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<noquinho> do u know how to change looding screen ?
<korrupt> hello, I'm having a problem with k3b, it isn't burning my cd's, I'm on hardy, any solution?
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<aamir> hi...room
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<digmore> join #ubuntu-cn
<dmitriy> hello people!
<apparle> hi guys
<bazhang> hi
<Guest35511> i have several problems i need help with please first is that when i try and update things i get this error message E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list (dist parse)
<Guest35511> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Guest35511> ho do i fix this?
<bazhang> Guest35511, please paste.ubuntu.com the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest35511> how even
<Guest35511> http://paste.ubuntu.com/243417/
<Guest35511> what now?
<bazhang> Guest35511, is there a sources.list.d ; if so paste.ubuntu.com with that
<ShockValue_> bah
<Guest35511> all thats in there is a file called pidgin-ppa.list
<ShockValue> cant get qLandkarte to compile
<bazhang> Guest35511, that is the problem
<Guest35511> what do i need to do to fix it?
<bazhang> Guest35511, you added that PPA incorrectly
<apparle> I am unable to connect to gtalk using kopete but I can connect to it via pidgin
<Guest35511> i added that like 3 months ago and it was never a problem :o
<Guest35511> how do i fix it though?
<bazhang> remove the listing, or put a # in front of it
<Guest35511> its not letting me write to the file
<bazhang> Guest35511, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<Guest35511> ok
<Guest35511> bash: kdesu: command not found
<Guest35511> now what?
<bazhang> Guest35511, sudo nano then
<apparle> Guest35511: use 'kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list.d'
<apparle> bazhang: they have change kdesu to kdesudo
<Guest35511> yeah i got it :) now to figure out why both of my computers stoped playing dvds
<bazhang> apparle, kdesudo is optional package
<apparle> I don't know but in 9.04 i have been using right after install
<bazhang> !info kdesudo
<ubottu> kdesudo (source: kdesudo): sudo frontend for KDE4. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 41 kB, installed size 672 kB
<bazhang> apparle, ^^
<apparle> someone plz help me with my problem
<livingdaylight> 537a22de1342d5671b7e0070f66a6076 is this md5sum correct for kubuntu i386?
<Mofa> livingdaylight: 537a22de1342d5671b7e0070f66a6076 is the correct md5sum
<Mamarok> bazhang: actually it should not be optional, as you need it to gain sudo rights for GUI apps
<Mamarok> apparle: what is your problem? Could you sum it up in one line, please?
<livingdaylight> Mofa: ok, that matches my number, why couldn't i easily find it on the homepage?
<bazhang> Mamarok, indeed it should not; why is it marked so above though
<Mamarok> bazhang: ask the packagers...
<apparle> I am unable to connect to gtalk using kopete but I can connect to it via pidgin
<Mofa> livingdaylight: good question. i dont have an answer. i had to search through the files on a mirror to find the correct md5
<Mamarok> apparle: I can't, neither, must be a bug I guess
<Mamarok> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Mamarok> that's where the md5 sums are, or at least a link to those
<apparle> I use following settings to connect to pidgin using these http://imagebin.ca/view/ngQXf4A5.html
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Mamarok> apparle: read what I said, it seems not to work, so just use something else :)
<apparle> Mamarok: is there another KDE jabber client
<Mamarok> apparle: because gtalk is Jabber?
<apparle> Mamarok: ya
<Mamarok> apparle: not AFAIK, gtalk doesn't use the jabber protocol, where di you find that info?
<Mamarok> did*
<jussi01> apparle: I remember that kopete had some small config issue, check the server and the ports from googles website
<livingdaylight> I am sorry, but md5sum should have to come to an irc channel and do !md5 to find a link to a ubuntu help page to find it. It should be easily available on the kubuntudownload page imho
<jussi01> Mamarok: it does ;)
<Mamarok> it uses XMPP IIRC
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: then file a bug, else the devs will not see it
<bazhang> !info qca-tls
<ubottu> qca-tls (source: qca-tls): TLS plugin for the Qt Cryptographic Architecture (QCA). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-4 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<bazhang> http://amazing-development.com/archives/2006/01/20/using-google-talk-with-kopete/ apparle
<Mamarok> jussi01: wasn't it just compilant with jabber but uses xmpp?
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: i don't know whether it is a bug or a feature request, but it is standard practice for most distros i can think of. Strange is hasn't naturally occured to the devs
<jussi01> Mamarok: Im not sure, but it will work with kopete - I have had it working before, and it will work with the jabber support on bitlbee
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: yes, I know, it should, but there are many things that *should* and we don't have that many volunteers to make the work
<jussi01> livingdaylight: file a bug against the kubuntu webpages please
<Mamarok> jussi01: I already told him so...
<livingdaylight> i'm just a newbie coming (trying) to come to kubuntu for the first time....
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: well, that doesn't prevent you to file a bug nontheless :)
<apparle> bazhang: I already have it installed
<Mamarok> and newbie not as much as you seem to have used other distros :)
<livingdaylight> sorry, it really aint my job to ask for something which should have been done for as long as kubuntu has existed.
<Guest35511> im getting an error with every player i use on both of my desktops that it cant decode dvds
<bazhang> apparle, and what error are you getting
<Guest35511> how do i fix this
<livingdaylight> kubuntu simply don't think its a requirement to make it easily available - fine
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: I explained the reasons already, live with it then *shrug*
<bazhang> Guest35511, did you install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: what, lack of volunteers?
<Guest35511> let me make sure
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: yes, there is a lot of work for very little people, so ...
<apparle> bazhang: I am getting connection refused. Also I can't use 5223 as it is blocked in college
<jussi01> apparle: thats the issue - you need 5223
<bazhang> apparle, no wonder
<Guest35511> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Guest35511> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Guest35511> is only available from another source
<bazhang> Guest35511, did you go to medibuntu.org and download it?
<apparle> guys I'll resume discussion in 0min............going for lunch
<Mamarok> Guest35511: try typing aptitude search libdvdcss2, it will tell you which package has it
<bazhang> he needs the medibuntu repos for that; alternately just downloading the .deb file works Guest35511
<apparle> guys I'll resume discussion in 30min............going for lunch
<Mamarok> apparle: yes, you told us so already
<apparle> Mamarok: earlier I said 0mins by mistake
<apparle> bye
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes livingdaylight you could bookmark that
<Guest35511> how do i get the  repos
<bazhang> Guest35511, the instructions are on the site; you dont need them though for just that one package
<daniel_san> http://medibuntu.org/
<Guest35511> cause its giving me a bunch of errors when i try and install the deb
<bazhang> Guest35511, what command are you using to install it; or did you just double click it
<Guest35511> i just clicked it
<livingdaylight> bazhang: how will that help everyone else who goes to kubuntu download page and wonders where the md5sum number is?
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: stop it, please!
<bazhang> Guest35511, what about sudo dpkg -i .debfile
<bazhang> Guest35511, make sure you are in the same directory
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: NO, bazhang continued... my point is valid
<Guest35511> i dont know how to do that D:  im sorry
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: this is a support channel, not for discussion
<bazhang> Guest35511, did you download it to your Desktop?
<Guest35511> yes
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: i am not discussing... so, don't tell me to stop doing something i am not doing
<Mamarok> also we told you the way to make it happen, so please, either file a bug or keep quiet
<bazhang> Guest35511, cd Desktop then ls to see if it is there
<Mamarok> you are not exactly helpful
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: please stop and listen to yourself first
<Guest35511> yes its there i clicked it and got several errors when it tryed to install
<bazhang> Guest35511, which errors
<Guest35511> it just says sorry an error occored and when i click ok it just disapears
<bazhang> ah he quit
<livingdaylight> ok, on Quassel for the first time
<mirkochip> ciao
<livingdaylight> mirkochip: ciao ragazzo
<mirkochip> ;)
<livingdaylight> is it webkitkde or something? i want to install to change konquii to webkit?
<apparle> hi guys
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: normally you should have an option in Konqueror for the webkit in the View menu -< View mode
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: thx
 * livingdaylight checks
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: all i see in View>View Mode is Khtml
<Mamarok> what KDE version are you using?
<Mamarok> try installing the 'webkitkde' package
<livingdaylight> ok
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: how can i find out what version kde i'm using?
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: View doesn't have View Mode anymore?
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: help menu in any KDE application -> about KDE
<livingdaylight> is 'version' not a command?
<juan_> is it ok to install nvidia drivers on kde?
<voicu> hi, any idea why flash doesn't have sound either in firefox or konqueror? i'm using intrepid with all updates
<daniel_san> was it working before updates?
<livingdaylight> I am using KDE version 4.2.98 (KDE4.2.98 (KDE 4.3 RC3))
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: just go the the Help menu of Dolphin or Quassel, then choose the About KDE option
<Mamarok> juan_: why not? You should go with the default driver packages in the repos first, though
<Mamarok> ok
<voicu> daniel_san: no... actually i think it worked once or twice but i don't know what was different then, i've been just playing some videos on youtube
<voicu> other streaming sites do the same
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: did you restart Konqueror after installing the package?
<livingdaylight> is there a way of changing #channel rooms as tabs?
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: yes, and then the View didn't have View Mode any longer
<Mamarok> voicu: this is a known problem with flash, works well in Jaunty now for me
<daniel_san> yeah i remember havin issues with flash/audio on my laptop with ubuntu 7.03
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: I don't use Quassel, so I can't tell
<livingdaylight> voicu: i am using Jaunty and flash works here on  my laptop
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: then I don't know what didn't work, I have it working here, same KDE version
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: try restarting KDE
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: what do you use?
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: irssi in a screen session, it's a comman dline IRC client
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: i'm more familiar with xchat. Quassel has the same default look with channels on the left as a tree, but xchat lets us change from 'tree' to 'tabs'
<livingdaylight> i don't see this option in Quassels settings
<voicu> wait, i've got them mixed  up... i'm on jaunty :P
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: you can use what you want to
<voicu> i forgot i did a dist-upgrade
<livingdaylight> voicu: lol
<daniel_san> yeah i have no clue with the names anymore hehe, and yeah upgrades might have messed up your flash
<Mamarok> voicu: did you isntall the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<voicu> yep
<daniel_san> im using 8.04 LTS
<livingdaylight> voicu: if you install kubuntu-restricted-extra it will include the flash and all other media codecs
<Mamarok> daniel_san: it's not LTS for Kubuntu though
<daniel_san> no kidding, well its still 8.04
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: he already has it installed...
<Mamarok> voicu: do you have a 32 or 64 bit system?
<voicu> 32bit
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: does one have to install flashplugin again?
<daniel_san> im just kinda scared upgrading will break things
<voicu> livingdaylight: it says there is no such package
<Mamarok> daniel_san: test with a live CD then
<daniel_san> cause didnt they upgrade X for jaunty?
<voicu> but yeah, i already have flashplugin-nonfree
<Mamarok> voicu: it is kubuntu-restricted-extras
<daniel_san> yeah i should try that, too lazy to downlaod and burn a dvd though
<Mamarok> so you don't need to install that meta-package
<voicu> well i'll put it anyway
<Mamarok> voicu: which version of KDE do you use?
<voicu> 4.2
<Mamarok> voicu: the default KDe 4.2.2 or did you upgrade to 4.2.4?
<voicu> uhm, 4.2.2
<livingdaylight> isn't everyone on 4.2.98?
<voicu> hm, maybe i'll try 4.2.4
<voicu> hope some of the bugs are gone
<Mamarok> voicu: flash works fine with Konqueror in KDE 4.2.98, and not too bad with firefox-3.5, besides occasional crashes in FF
<daniel_san> lol im on 3.5.10
<voicu> hehe
<Mamarok> daniel_san: we already know that, please, stop rambling, this is a support channel
<voicu> can you have jaunty with kde 3.5?
<Mamarok> voicu: no
<daniel_san> sorry im not trying to ramble. honest.
<voicu> mamarok: oh well, i guess kde 4 it is
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: well, no, KDE 4.2.98 is in the PPA backports only, so unless you add the PPAs to the sources...
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: ooops
<Mamarok> voicu: check in the Help menu of Dolphin -> About KDE
<livingdaylight> maybe i should have stayed put
<apparle> bazhang: Isn't there any way I can connect to Gtalk using kopete
<bazhang> apparle, what errors are you getting
<voicu> mamarok: i did
<voicu> it's 4.2.2
<apparle> bazhang: connection refused
<Mamarok> voicu: ok, see the topic, you should upgrade to 4.2.4, there have been quite some bugfixes
<voicu> yeye, doing that now
<bazhang> apparle, but you need the port that is blocked by your college
<Mamarok> apparle: didn't he tell you earlier the port you need?
<apparle> so what should I do college is not going to open 5223
<apparle> Isn't there any way to connect to 443
<bazhang> apparle, you need to get a proxy for that
<apparle> but pidgin can connect normally
<voicu> can i apply the settings from "system settings -> display" at kdm time?
<livingdaylight> trying to understand widgets: I've added the yellow sticky widget and it is sitting in the taskbar. How do i use it from there?
<voicu> shouldn't it work like that by default?
<Mamarok> voicu: you don't need to set those in an upgrade, this should already be there
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: right click on it to see the options, but it's not meant for the taskbar
<voicu> mamarok: this is not related to the upgrade
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: i didn't think so; and right clicking insn't giving me much in terms of relevant options that i can tell
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: because there are not that many options, use Knotes instead, that goes well with the panel
<voicu> mamarok: i have a monitor attached to the laptop and i want to use that instead of the laptop screen... thing is when it boots, kdm is in 800x600 mode to accomodate both screens. i have to go to system settings->display each time i login
<voicu> btw, sound works in flash now
<voicu> :d
<Mamarok> voicu: each time? Then your settings are not saved, I think you will need KDE 4.3 for that
<voicu> mamarok: well, they're kinda saved... when i open the display tab, it immediately applies the settings i want
<voicu> so it saves them but it doesn't apply them at startup
<Mamarok> voicu: oh, you mean having KDM with the settings already? I don't think that's possible, maybe check the settings in systemsettings -> advanced tab - > Login manager
<Mamarok> voicu: but once KDE is started it starts with the right settings?
<apparle> I have some extra keys on the keyboard for Calculator,Home etc. how to enable them to open calculator etc directly
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: Knotes is not in teh widgets menu? Another thing. In the widgets each one has a pentagon next to it. I click on it and it fills with yellow. What does it do? At first i thought this was how the widget is selected but in fact that is not so. Simply highlighting the entire widget by clicking on it selects it already, so i'm wondering what making the pentagonstar yellow does/adsds?
<voicu> mamarok: they get applied only after i click the Display tab in System Settings
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: knotes is an application, not a widget
<Mamarok> what pentagon? Never seen that
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: knotes is like tomboy?
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: you should not use tomboy in KDE...
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: pentagon-shaped Star
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: why not?  i thought apps are cross platform?
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: oh, in the widget browser you mean? That is a star, not a pentagon, you can add a star to mark a widget as favorite
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: yes :)
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: because tomboy uses mono, and KDE doesn't
<livingdaylight> oh, its simply to denote that this widget is a favourite?
<Mamarok> and knotes is very good, so no need for tomboy
<livingdaylight> Mamarok: i was in fact simply asking whether it was an equivalent to get a sense of it
<Mamarok> ok
<nexus> Всем вздравствуйте, помогите зайди на второй жесткий диск, он в разделе ntfs, в интернете ничего не могу найти
<Mamarok> !ru | nexus
<ubottu> nexus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<livingdaylight> !akonadi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akonadi
<livingdaylight> !akonaditray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akonaditray
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: ask
<livingdaylight> Under utilities i see akonaditray, what is this please?
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: akonadi is the database sever used by Kontact and possibly other apps
<livingdaylight> k, thx - nothing for me to concern myself with for now
<Mamarok> and akonaditray is the system tray part to control akonadi features
<livingdaylight> interesting that kubuntu has replaced konversation with Quassel
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: only because there was no KDE4 knonversation port at the time, konversation will be default again in Karmic
<livingdaylight> aha
<Mamarok> and Quassel will be optional
<livingdaylight> kubuntu kde4 is still very errr... a work in progress?
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: all free software is work in progress, but KDE4 was a major rewrite of everything, and there are hundreds of applications, so...
<Mamarok> livingdaylight: you can find all this information in http://www.kde.org
<einer> hola
<apparle> guys please suggest a XMPP client for gtalk other that kopete
<aswin> hi does any one know how to use kdevelop to develop kget or any other KDE application
<skyhunter> Hi, is there any way to activate echo cancelling?
<Mamarok> apparle: why don't you use pidgin, then? Didn't you say yourself it was connecting ?
<Mamarok> skyhunter: echo cancelling in what?
<skyhunter> For skype
<apparle> Mamarok: I don't want a gnome application, it has installed gnome keyring and now kpacakgekit is trying to use  gnome keyring to store password and has crashed
<Mamarok> skyhunter: that very much depends on the abilities of your soundcard I think
<Mamarok> apparle: well, then you need a proxy
<apparle> but why can't kopete connect via 443 like pidgin
<skyhunter> hmm in windows I could activate echo cancelling with realtek, but i cant find something in kubuntu 9.04 :S
<Mamarok> skyhunter: normally your sound card driver should support that, did you have a look at the system settings -> multimedia?
<skyhunter> it shows me that i use HDA Intel(ALC888 Analog) for audio recording but i cannot find any option to activate echo cancelling.
<apparle> I have ATI card and I use open source drivers, sometimes system starts graphic effects and sometimes it does not. For eg: currently I don't have any graphic effects and my mail panel is opaque
<apparle> *main
<apparle> Mamarok: how to setup a proxy??
<judgen> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but what file holds the theme selection in kde4?
<judgen> .kderc?
<judgen> for me it seems to hold only the font information. not the qt style.
<Rabenschwinge> in .qt/qtrc ?
<judgen> i had allready found it with locate
<judgen> but thatnks
<nja> Hello
<nja> is anyone here
<nja> HELLOOOO
<sourcemaker_> is there a software to organize mp3 files... amarok is not working for me
<sourcemaker_> I need to organize a lot of mp3 files... related to artist, album and track name... separated in different folders
<nja> hi
<apparle> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> !info easytag
<ubottu> easytag (source: easytag): viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1.1 (jaunty), package size 967 kB, installed size 3080 kB
<bazhang> sourcemaker_, ^^
<sourcemaker_> bazhang: getestet.... nicht mein DING
<bazhang> sourcemaker_, english please
<sourcemaker_> bazhang: I am sorry... the software does not work find for me
<bazhang> sourcemaker_, could you clarify what you need then?
<sourcemaker_> bazhang: I would like to organize mp3 files... but group by the artists initial
<sourcemaker_> bazhang: like /M/Metallica/Album/Track.mp3
<bazhang> sourcemaker_, let me search the repos, hang on a second
<cuznt> try songbird
<cuznt> http://www.google.com/url?q=http://getsongbird.com/&ei=gHp1SpmnDZmltgfDs92WCQ&sa=X&oi=spellmeleon_result&resnum=1&ct=result&usg=AFQjCNFjoMKJ72d0icHZ6FWHd5P6EgRPkA
<bazhang> sourcemaker_, exfalso (quodlibet)
<bob_> hello
<bob_> how to configure
<bob_> a local network?
<bob_> should I install a package?
<zizzfizzix> anybody runs kubuntu 9.04 on virtualbox?
<zizzfizzix> with kde 4.3rc3 actually
<zizzfizzix> no other repos
<zizzfizzix> ?
<AlexZion> Hi everyone, I'm running kde 4.3 RC3, and seems to have some problem with kde effects..., actually they works, but actually they are not so "fluid" as before ....., it can be some my settings problem , or someone else hasnote the same ?
<zizzfizzix> AlexZion: try tu update graphics card driver
<AlexZion> I think I already have the lastone..., I mean , the last on the repos for  NVidia graphic card ...
<AlexZion> I have installed 180.44, isn't the lastone available ?
<AlexZion> I mean , is the last version available on the repos ....
<AlexZion> zizzfizzix: can I use some other repo for a newest Nvidia driver ?
<zizzfizzix> i dunno really
<zizzfizzix> but it's not that hard to install it manually
<zizzfizzix> you can try
<zizzfizzix> but first you should try on a new user
<zizzfizzix> create one with clean configs and try how it works
<AlexZion> I'm not so sure to do it , anyway nobody else has report this problem ?
<AlexZion> maybe is my old graphic card ..., it's a ge force go 7300 ....
<zizzfizzix> i have no idea, try first with clean configs on another account, you'll know if it's its fault
<zizzfizzix> if it worked before it's not graphics card, unless it got broken
<AlexZion> if I do a new user , are you sure that changing the driver would be just for that user ?
<AlexZion> or do you mean , a new user , without change driver ?
<zizzfizzix> without
<zizzfizzix> just try a new user
<zizzfizzix> if it will be bad as for your user
<zizzfizzix> then try to installe newer driver
<bob_> someone can tel me how I can find the key for this backport http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.98 ?
<zizzfizzix> bob_: ah shit, there is a tip
<zizzfizzix> didn't you even read it?
<bob_> I don' know the command I must enter in konsole
<bob_> sure
<zizzfizzix> read it, and you'll know
<zizzfizzix> you daon't have to use konsole for this
<AlexZion> ok zizzfizzix, I'll try it .., thanks ...
<bob_> I don't know I can save it
<bob_> sudo what ?
<zizzfizzix> AlexZion: np
<zizzfizzix> bob_: click on it, it's a html page
<zizzfizzix> there is a key
<zizzfizzix> BEGIN GPG BLOCK etc
<zizzfizzix> save this to a file
<zizzfizzix> and then choose it in kpackagekit or whatever it is
<FloodBotK1> zizzfizzix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zizzfizzix> bob_: what sudo?
<bob_> ok i have found, thanks
<zizzfizzix> great
<khaije|amalt> best video editing app for kde (for relative noob) ?
<siegie> khaije|amalt: kdenlive
<khaije|amalt> ty siegie :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ercan> plz help me i installed ubuntu but my mouse isnt workimg
<ercan> for this reason this is third installition
<ercan> today
<ercan> no body can help
<ercan> please
<BluesKaj> ercan, in the terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<AlexZion> zizzfizzix: I try with a new user and looks much better ..., so probably it's just for some settings ...., how can found where the problem is ?
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, pls expalin "looks much better" ?
<zizzfizzix> AlexZion: maybe the new user has much less cpu/gpu load?
<zizzfizzix> are you trying with same programs running?
<AlexZion> ok BlueEagle, the effects of kde looks much better on a new user , because I have some problem with my default user , they looks much less fluid ...
<AlexZion> I just try it opening few things ....., should I try running more applications ?
<BluesKaj> what looks better ?
<AlexZion> all the kde animation effects BlueEagle
<AlexZion> ops BluesKaj all the kde animation effects...
<ercan> ercan@ercan-ubuntu:~$ su
<ercan> Parola:
<ercan> su: Yetkilendirme hatası
<ercan> ercan@ercan-ubuntu:~$ 12345
<ercan> bash: 12345: command not found
<FloodBotK1> ercan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ercan> ercan@ercan-ubuntu:~$ su
<zizzfizzix> AlexZion: try with same amount of apps as usuall
<zizzfizzix> so you know it it's configs and not work load
<ercan> somebody can help
<ercan> plz help me i installed ubuntu but my mouse isnt workimg
<zizzfizzix> ercan: it may be a missing xserver package
<ercan> how can i do this
<ercan> this is my third format
<AlexZion> zizzfizzix: now I'm running just quassel, but looks the same ...
<zizzfizzix> ercan: what did you have previously?
<AlexZion> how can I reset all thesettings of kde ?
<zizzfizzix> AlexZion: just move ~/.kde or ~/.kde4
<zizzfizzix> dunno where are configs in kubuntu
<ercan> i had ubuntu again but i had a driver problem then i formatted again
<BluesKaj> ercan, have you tried a different mouse
<ercan> yes
<ercan> it is working
<zizzfizzix> BluesKaj: search for all xserver packages, maybe some are missing
<zizzfizzix> then install appropriate
<ercan> how can i do this
<BluesKaj> ercan,  then use that one
<ercan> no no no
<AlexZion> ok I'll try it,but I have both , .kde and .kde4 , isn't a bit strange ?
<ercan> my mouse is working
<ercan> but
<ercan> it isnt working in ubuntu
<ercan> zizzfizzix
<ercan> i think i must format again
<ercan> i ll be here again after format se you
<ercan> see you
<BluesKaj> ercan, formatting will make no difference , if your mouse isn't recognized now it won't be later after a new install either
<zizzfizzix> AlexZion: it's nothing strange, move .kde4
<AlexZion> and I just leave .kde ?
<zizzfizzix> ercan: it won't help you likely
<zizzfizzix> AlexZion: nope
<ercan> but it was working
<ercan> yesterday
<ercan> in ubuntu
<AlexZion> zizzfizzix: so I have to move both ?
<zizzfizzix> AlexZion: the thing is, that if you have .kde4 there are your kde4 configs, i you have just .kde then there are your kde4 configs :) depends on distro
<zizzfizzix> AlexZion: nope, kwin is from kde4 so just .kde4
<zizzfizzix> ercan: and you did a clean install since then?
<AlexZion> ok , I got it , I'll try ....
<ercan> yes
<BluesKaj> ercan, can you try a different mouse ?
<ercan> no solution
<zizzfizzix> ercan: is it usb or ps2?
<ercan> usb
<ercan> ok it was working in installition step
<ercan> when it finished
<ercan> i open my pc without mouse
<ercan> i formatted again and again
<BluesKaj> format , why ...that's not going to change anything, ercan
<ercan> ok
<ercan> how can i fix this
<ercan> ?
<zizzfizzix> ah shit, it's not windows so you have to format your disk all over the time..
<BluesKaj> the easy way , borrow a mouse from someone
<ercan> i tried tree different mouses bu no solutiın
<ercan> it isnt a hardware problem
<zizzfizzix> ercan: told you, try to search for xserver packages
<zizzfizzix> probably installation wasn't smooth
<zizzfizzix> and some packages weren't installed
<zizzfizzix> or reinstall them if they were
<ercan> ok but how can i do this im new user
<zizzfizzix> ercan: use apt-get or aptitude
<zizzfizzix> in aptitude it's really easy
<AlexZion> zizzfizzix: is the same , and now I'm in the new user and everything is smooth and nice ...
<AlexZion> I0m thinking right now, it could be a problem with the theme manager ?
<zizzfizzix> AlexZion: may be
<zizzfizzix> try to backup and delete kwin and plasma settings
<lukasz> Witajcie :D
<lukasz> mam pytanie
<lukasz> gra ktoś w jakieś gry?
<lukasz> play the game in linux?
<zizzfizzix> lukasz: i's english only channel
<lukasz> okey
<AlexZion> zizzfizzix: ok , so I'll go back to the default user to check with the standard theme manager , otherwise I'll backup and delete kwin and plasma settings...
<zizzfizzix> niewiele osób chyba mówi tu po polsku, a nawet jeśli to reszta nie zrozumie, więc używaj angielskiego w miarę możliwości
<AlexZion> zizzfizzix: yeah , it was a decoration manager problem "Aurorae", with Dekorator is perfect
<zizzfizzix> :)
<zizzfizzix> great it's working now :)
<AlexZion> yeah but I had changed dekorator for another problem .., so I always have a small problem ....:)
<AlexZion> theproblem with dekorator is with thw transparency on the rounded corner ...
<zizzfizzix> maybe it's fixed, at last you've upgraded ;)
<ercan> which packages i must install from aptitude
<waltzingalong> ercan: for what?
<ercan> for mouse problem
<AlexZion> zizzfizzix: I think so , I'm just using the verion available on the repos ...
<ercan> zizzfizzix
<zizzfizzix> ercan: search for xserver
<zizzfizzix> there are some packages with input in names
<zizzfizzix> those are probably responsible for mouse and etc. handling
<AlexZion_> zizzfizzix: please help me again ..., I found a new version of dekorator, but I have some problem compiling it....
<zizzfizzix> AlexZion_: what problems?
<AlexZion_> they says the package is already on KDE repo...
<AlexZion_> it's better install from there ?
<zizzfizzix> who says that?
<AlexZion_> make[2]: *** [client/CMakeFiles/kwin3_deKorator.dir/deKoratorclient.o] Errore 1
<AlexZion_> make[1]: *** [client/CMakeFiles/kwin3_deKorator.dir/all] Errore 2
<AlexZion_> make: *** [all] Errore 2
<zizzfizzix> if it's the same version which you wish to have it's better for you to install it from repo
<zizzfizzix> AlexZion_: 1st use pastebin, 2nd it doesn't tell me anything
<AlexZion_> yeah , i think so , where I can get the KDE repo ?
<zizzfizzix> AlexZion_: ask him who told you it's there..
<AlexZion_> i read just on his pubblication on KDE-Look.org
<zizzfizzix> so it should be in default repo i guess
<zizzfizzix> dunno though
<zizzfizzix> i'll be right back..
<xhatman> hi! is there an xmessage/gmessage equivalent in kde?
<JontheEchidna> xhatman: kdialog seems to be what you're after
<BriGuy> I am using kubuntu and installed firefox 3.5.  Anyone know how to point the shortcut in the application launcher from 3.0 to 3.5?  First time using kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> BriGuy: the shortcut from the "favorites" pane?
<stasig> Превед
<xhatman> JontheEchidna: thanks =)
<BriGuy> JontheEchidna: no under the applications pane under the internet section.  It keeps opening up 3.0 instead
<JontheEchidna> BriGuy: Firefox 3.5 is still branded as "Shiretoko" (the nightly release) since it's not the default firefox, and Ubuntu only brands the default release.
<JontheEchidna> launching shiretoko will launch firefox 3.5
<JontheEchidna> !ru stasig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru stasig
<JontheEchidna> !ru > stasig
<ubottu> stasig, please see my private message
<BriGuy> JontheEchidna: thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> BriGuy: you're welcome :)
<paul_> привет всем!)
<BluesKaj> !ru | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<AlexZion> zizzfizzix: when I try to compile the source of dekorator 0.4.0.3 I get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d704b4e51
<zizzfizzix> is it really for kde4?
<zizzfizzix> it sounds like for 3..
<zizzfizzix> where did you get it?
<AlexZion> here http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/deKorator?content=87921
<zizzfizzix> * To install from source, you need cmake, kdebase-workspace-dev, and libqimageblitz-dev (or similary named). Additionally, you must have the KDE 4 binaries in your path.
<zizzfizzix> installed this? ^
<zizzfizzix> ah and btw, apt-get install kwin-style-dekorator, should do the trick for you
<zizzfizzix> AlexZion: ^
<zizzfizzix> found it here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dekorator&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all
<dangelo> buona domenica a tutti
<dangelo> italian speek
<eMyller> hey
<eMyller> how do i share a directory?
<bazhang> !it | dangelo
<ubottu> dangelo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<eMyller> i'm on kde4.3 rc3
<zizzfizzix> eMyller: share with what?
<VoipJunky> what is thever of kde in kubuntu 9.04
<dangelo> grazie ma ho appena installato ubuntu
<bazhang> dangelo, english here  /join #ubuntu-it
<VoipJunky> I need 4.3 for teting
<zizzfizzix> VoipJunky: you can install 4.3rc3 from back\ports or something
<eMyller> zizzfizzix: share with the network protocol
<eMyller> or samba, whatever
<zizzfizzix> it's latest announcement on kubuntu.org
<eMyller> i got samba installed here
<zizzfizzix> eMyller: then you want to share it with another computer..
<BluesKaj> eMyller, open the dir /edit/properties/share tab
<eMyller> BluesKaj: there's a button with 'configure file sharing', that has no action :(
<BluesKaj> no option button to configure file sharing ?
<eMyller> there's a button there
<eMyller> but i click on it and nothing
<VoipJunky> ok
<eMyller> i just tried again as root, but nothing.
<BluesKaj> ok eMyller  , the you prolly need samba or smb client installed
<waltzingalong> dangelo: buongiorno
 * eMyller is sad cuz the builtin network stuff doesnt work
<BluesKaj> eMyller, also there's no point in file sharing if you are the only user as well
<eMyller> BluesKaj: i've that installed already
<BluesKaj> eMyller, have you established a networking with another pc ?
<eMyller> BluesKaj: obviously :P
<eMyller> BluesKaj: i see the other pc in both smb:// and network://, but i can do nothing
<BluesKaj> eMyller, I have to state the obvious if i don't know your setup ..so don't be offended . It could be a permissions prob , but it's difficult to tell
<eMyller> BluesKaj: i know, dont worry :)
<BluesKaj> difficult for me :)
<eMyller> BluesKaj: i dont think so, i tried to click that button as root
<BluesKaj> maybe someone elas has some clues
<BluesKaj> else
<eMyller> BluesKaj: thx anyway :)
<BluesKaj> eMyller, it's odd cuz I just tested /usr/bin as an example , and the share button opend , but I get the message that samba and ntfs servers aren't installed
<eMyller> anyone else? :)
<BluesKaj> I have access to wifes pc as well as the laptop on our network , so something here is strangely amiss too
<BluesKaj> eMyller, install system-config-samba , it's  a gui capable of setting up your file sharing options . I just installed it and now I can share the dir If i wish.
<eMyller> BluesKaj: oh, great. may i report a bug? to display a "system-config-samba missing" msg when clicking that button
<user___> aloha there! ;)
<BluesKaj> eMyller, well it might already be an established bug. I'd check first
<user___> anyone has an idea howto start my game *.i386?
<user___> the system asking me for an program i want to open the file with
<user___> :(
<BluesKaj> user___, ctrl+alt+f2 , type in the name of your game
<eMyller> would it be alt+f2? :P
<BluesKaj> oops , alt+f2 ...
<eMyller> now i think he's locked in a tty
<BluesKaj> yeah
<eMyller> :P
<BluesKaj> user___, ctrl+alt+f7
<BluesKaj> if you're still here
<user___> loool fond the way back xD
<BluesKaj> think I'd better take a break , my memory is failing me
<UnixDawg_> what ver of kde4 comes on kubuntu now days 9.04
<BluesKaj> sorry user___ , didn't mean to lead you astraty there
<waltzingalong> UnixDawg_: meaning when you grab the kubuntu 9.04 iso?
<BluesKaj> user___, right click on the desktop and choose "run command " works too
<user___> lol bluesky .. gives me al more expirience =)
<user___> *blueskaj^^
<login_> wdewdefefr
<user___> but dont work .. it alway ask me 4 the program i want to open the file with... :(
<JuJuBee> Greetings.  Anybody have any idea how I can access my printer's (HP C7280) built in card reader if printer is connected via ethernet?
<UnixDawg_> ok looks like the iso I have is 4.2.4
<UnixDawg_> ok
<UnixDawg_> kde that is
<BluesKaj> user_, is it a linux native game or windows ?
<EagleScreen> can I change the fonts of KDE3 applications?
<waltzingalong> EagleScreen: through system settings / appearance / fonts, you mean?
<EagleScreen> yes, but change kde3 applications from KDE 4
<waltzingalong> EagleScreen: oh you have a kde4 installation and some kde3 programs and would like to change the fonts for those kde3 programs?
<EagleScreen> yes waltzingalong
<waltzingalong> well that i do not know, EagleScreen
<martijn81> why is it that kpackagekit does block a few packages for upgrading?
<martijn81> is it my repository which is wrong here
<EagleScreen> not it is a known bug in kapackagekit
<martijn81> ok :)
<martijn81> thanks man
<BluesKaj> martijn81,  not really , sometimes dependencies aren't upgraded so the main app isheld back until those dependencies are also up to date.
<Dragnslcr> martijn81- most of the time the packages to be upgraded have new dependencies, which KPackageKit doesn't handle correctly
<Dragnslcr> martijn81- usually it's a new kernel. You can upgrade it pretty easily through Konsole if you want to
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, martijn81, using aptitude seems bring the dependencies along correctly rather than the packagekit or even apt in my experience
<martijn81> Dragnslcr: yeah it is a new kernel package indeed
<martijn81> what should i do
<martijn81> just upgrade from apt-get?
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- apt-get has worked fine for me
<Dragnslcr> martijn81- yeah, you'd have to do apt-get dist-upgrade
 * martijn81 is doing it right now
<martijn81> thanks man
<BluesKaj> I'm a bit of an aptitude convert due to successful installs without probs
<BluesKaj> and upgrades
<martijn81> yeah, but it is really strange, the guys from sidux are complaining about aptitude and recommend anyone to use apt-get instead of aptitude...
<neo__> приф всем_)
<condor666> hello
<BluesKaj> martijn81,  that could be a prob with their repos
<condor666> i've a problem
<martijn81> yeah, but they are always against it, that makes it a littlebit strange
<martijn81> condor666: just tell us
<condor666> i've installed java via the package sun-java6-jre but it doesn't works in firefox
<martijn81> phew i would not know that condor666
<condor666> anyone an idea ?
<martijn81> condor666: have you reloaded firefox?
<condor666> yes and i've tried to restart but no changes
<martijn81> it should work after this tm
<waltzingalong> condor666: you installed the jre but maybe you want the plugin as well?
<CSS_Guru> I need help with Dolphin errors
<CSS_Guru> it will load, then give an error and close
<condor666> possible
<waltzingalong> !sun-java6-plugin | condor666
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<martijn81> waltzingalong: you could try to install sun-java6-plugin
<condor666> i've just found it via apt-cache search
<waltzingalong> martijn81: thanks, condor666 was looking for it
<martijn81> yeah, with apt-cache search you are albe to find it
<condor666> let's test it
<martijn81> should work
<CSS_Guru> can someone help with Dolphin errors?
<CSS_Guru> I get this error when I right click a file on Dolphin file manager -- http://pastesite.com/9420
<condor666> it works
<martijn81> condor666: great:)
<CSS_Guru> ...
<martijn81> CSS_Guru: are you using the latest kde
<CSS_Guru> 9.04
<martijn81> yeah, you could try and upgrade to kde4.3 RC3
<condor666> try the 9.10...
<martijn81> better to use rc3 inside 9.04 because the latest is still alpha
<condor666> i use the daily build and everything works fine
<CSS_Guru> how do I do that?
<martijn81> CSS_Guru: this is easy, just add a line of source in file /etc/apt/sources.list
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: instructions at www.kubuntu.org
<CSS_Guru> awaa?
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: well you would have to install the debugging symbols to generate a helpful backtrace; could also start dolphin from the konsole, then look there for output when dolphin crashes
<condor666> is there somewhere a place where i can find sources.list with a lot of stuff ?
<CSS_Guru> Ive been dealing with error after error with kubuntu so far, I dont see why people like it at all...
<waltzingalong> i guess to presume that it is not that way for everyone else? CSS_Guru
<CSS_Guru> Anyways, I did apt-get upgrade earlier this week, could that have contributed to this non-error LOL
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: how did you install?
<condor666> no one ?
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: could have i suppose. so far we have not eliminated any causes
<korrupt> hello, I'm having problems burning cd's with k3b, it recognizes my cdrom but when it's time to burn nothing happens and then my cdrom gets locked.
<CSS_Guru> ugh
<BluesKaj> condor666,  it depends what "stuff " you want.
<condor666> like non free stuff
<condor666> games
<BluesKaj> condor666,  pastebin your sources.list
<condor666> ok
<korrupt> any help? I used to be able to burn cd's fine w/the old dapper drake
<CSS_Guru> how do I right click a file in Dolphin, if it closes every time I right click?
<condor666> http://pastebin.com/d1d1c3b4c
<martijn81> CSS_Guru: have you tried deleting the configuration files under ~/.kde/share/apps/dolphin ?
<CSS_Guru> how would I do that, again, kubuntu isn't very user friendly, and I need instructions to do everything
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: what do you want to do by right mouse clicking it?
<CSS_Guru> I want to copy it
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: some instruction told you to run apt-get upgrade?
<BluesKaj> condor666,  first of all , uncomment all the deb repos on your list and save it , then do an update in the terminal
<martijn81> CSS_Guru: try this from konsole or yakuake: rm -rf ~/.kde/share/apps/dolphin
<BluesKaj> condor666,  except for the cdrom deb
<condor666> BluesKaj, ok
<CSS_Guru> I put that in konsole, and nothing changed
<martijn81> CSS_Guru: you might need to reload X, so do a CRTL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<condor666> BluesKaj, done
<CSS_Guru> same error and close
<CSS_Guru> I only use kbuuntu for watching videos, and now I can't even do that
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: because right mouse clicking on a file in dolphin is a prereq for watching videos?
<martijn81> CSS_Guru: not cool for you, and what if you use konqueror (not that this is a real solution...)
<CSS_Guru> waltz, I need to copy the video to another file
<CSS_Guru> folder*
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: :D
<BluesKaj> condor666, now find the game youwant to install on google and check to see if the kpackagekit or your favorite package manager has it listed , otherwise you may need to find additional repos that host those games
<condor666> BleusKaj, ok
<condor666> BluesKaj, ok
<CSS_Guru> IGNORANCE
<condor666> usually apt-get
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: usually when using konqueror/dolphin for file manipulation i use the left mouse button to move files, using the popup menu to specify move/copy/link/cancel
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: but yes, right mouse clicking a folder should not crash dolphin
<CSS_Guru> waltz: yes, it's just a common task for me, but I still dont know why I get the error all of a sudden
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: with every file? just this one? folders too?
<CSS_Guru> its just this file
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: oh so right mouse clicking another file does not crash dolphin?
<CSS_Guru> I just tested, and yes, it does sadly
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: and this particular file is a video?
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: so right mouse clicking anything crashes dolphin
<CSS_Guru> all files crash, not folders
<CSS_Guru> oo nvm
<CSS_Guru> yes, it is just this .mp4 file
<BluesKaj> condor666,  I still have adept and synaptic installed , altho i seldom use them to install anything due to my confidence with aptitude in the terminal . I use them to find the proper names for packages /apps that I want to install
<BluesKaj> condor666,  I still have adept and synaptic installed , altho i seldom use them to install anything due to my confidence with aptitude in the terminal . I use them to find the proper names for packages /apps that I want to install
<BluesKaj> oops
<neoandersen> Hello! I need help
<martijn81> neoandersen: just tell here
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: similar to what is mentioned here? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197058
<neoandersen> I have 2 hd with kubuntu and ubuntu in each one...
<neoandersen> when I type the  password and login on ubuntu it just turn all black and returns asking login and password again...
<CSS_Guru> yes waptz I guess
<neoandersen> it doen't shows the "login fails" message...
<CSS_Guru> It's ironic, its Matrix Reloaded.mp4 lol
<neoandersen> it begin to happen after the automatic scandisk...
 * Adapter say good evening
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: not that that helps us take care of it. seems like it is something related to strigi though. are you using the strigi engine?
<CSS_Guru> I have no clue
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: system settings / advanced / desktop search
<Adapter> waths with usb on akoya a bug?
<Adapter> on 9.10
<CSS_Guru> Waltz: it isn't enabled.
<waltzingalong> Adapter: #kubuntu+1  ?
<Adapter> kubuntu
<Adapter> 9.10
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: well then, do not know what to tell you. find another way to move it.
<CSS_Guru> grrrr
<waltzingalong> Adapter: yeah but that has not been released yet so support is in #kubuntu+1
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: but you can view it ok?
<Adapter> ahh thanks ok
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: (and yes, the program should still not crash)
<CSS_Guru> idk
<Adapter> #kubuntu+1
<CSS_Guru> so theres no way to right click it?
<neoandersen> how can I make a search in the other hd as my ubuntu is not starting?
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: there are other ways to move it. cut/paste, move with left mouse button, but i do not see the way through the menus (file/edit,...) to pull up the context menu for the selected item in dolphin
<CSS_Guru> wow, this time I didn't have to even right click it, it just closed right after opening the file's folder
<korrupt> Is there any way I can get hardy to burn a cd? Neither k3b or brasero works :(
<CSS_Guru> another mp4 is having the same issue
<leifdk1978> ?any one use k.3d
<CSS_Guru> when I select the mp4 file Dolphin closes
<CSS_Guru> good thing I dual-boot windows and kubuntu, or else I would have to deal with this crap
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: so install the dbg packages, reproduce the error, append to bug report, submit a patch :D
<CSS_Guru> see, I have no idea how to do that
<leifdk1978> is there any channel for k-3d
<CSS_Guru> Im sure, if I was an 80 year old lady, I would have a heart attack figuring out kubuntu errors
<bdgraue> leifdk1978: /j #k3b
<leifdk1978> thanx
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: if you were an 80year old lady i doubt you would have messed around with matrix reloaded mp4 let alone found your way here
<CSS_Guru> lol true
<CSS_Guru> I got transformers 2 also
<CSS_Guru> having the same issue with that mp4 too
<neoandersen> help me start my Ubuntu please!
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: does konqueror crash too when you right mouse click the file?
<neoandersen> or to make a search in the hd that is no starting...
<CSS_Guru> ill see
<CSS_Guru> how would I use Konquoror to view a file?
<CSS_Guru> oo nvm
<CSS_Guru> yes it worked, using Konquoror
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: dolphin crashes with that file, but right mouse clicking in konqueror worked ok?
<CSS_Guru> yes Waltz, it worked.
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: well so there you have a workaround
<CSS_Guru> I dont like workarounds though :(
<waltzingalong> and yet you dual boot? :D
<CSS_Guru> how do I change the default video player to VLC ?
<waltzingalong> one way: in konqueror :D, right mouse click the file, open with, other, find the program (vlc), and click remember this association
<waltzingalong> CSS_Guru: another way, edit file associations in system settings / advanced /
<EagleScreen> is there a channel for kubuntu-kde3 remix?
<waltzingalong> EagleScreen: not that i know of
<phipps2000> help
<VoipJunky> ok will koffice install on kde 4.2.4 with out screwing it u
<VoipJunky> or doesit nly work on 4.2.2 ?
<NemesisUK> hi
<douglas_> hiiiii
<douglas_> i want one girlfriend
<douglas_> where i can find ?
<douglas_> xD
<phipps2000> anyone answering questions here
<phipps2000> anyone answering questions here
<lexr> hi guyzs
<lexr> does anybody know how to speed up desktop effects in kde 4 on kubuntu 9.04 using fglrx?
<waltzingalong> hi
<lexr> hiu
<waltzingalong> lexr: using nvidia here
<lexr> ok
<lexr> waltzingalong: are your effects going fast with no delay? (eg right click, window move, resize etc?)
<waltzingalong> lexr: actually i just enabled desktop effects the other day (less than a week). there are still some kinks.... for example the 'sharpen' effect does not for me yet.
<lexr> ok
<waltzingalong> lexr: after right mouse clicking on a folder in dolphin, seems to take a full second before the context menu shows up
<lexr> KDE 4 is really looking awesome
<lexr> yep, me too
<lexr> it is just a bit slow (still, hope that gets fixed)
<lexr> IMHO KDE 4 looks and works better that   Windwos 7.
<martijn81> dougl: you probably won't find any on freenode
<martijn81> phipps2000: there are users reading this at least
<phipps2000> i hope so --
<christina> anyone who can tell me how to install Zimbra desktop on Kubuntu 9.04?
<christina> when I install the .sh file it does not create a desktop icon as it says it will
<waltzingalong> christina: in your /home/username/Desktop folder?
<phipps2000> does anyone know if konversation supports webcams or know of a client that does fairly well
<christina> Waltzingalong: Yes I can see that the file is there but I can not start it. How do I do that? And can I create a deskop Icon that starts the application?
<martijn81> phipps2000: konversation does not support webcams no, i do not know of any irc client that does currently
<martijn81> christina: have you made the file executable with chmod +x?
<christina> martihn81: Proably not how do I do that?
<martijn81> start konsole, cd to the folder where the file is, and then chmod +x filename
<martijn81> do you get this, or should i explain myself better?
<christina> If you can please try :-D
<christina> after running the .sh file the installer starts and after installing the zimbra desktop a folder named zimbra is created
<christina> in that folder I have a shall file called zimbra
<brian___> Hi guys,,,,
<brian___> Guys   i am facing a new issue with most of the Voip cleints like twinkle...
<brian___> the call is getting connected.... but the voice of the remote person is not heard,,,
<brian___> there is distortion,,
<brian___> i tried linephone too
<brian___> the same issue,,
<brian___> My headset works fine with skype,,
<brian___> other than skype,,, there is distortion issue...
<brian___> other than skype..... the rest Voip cleint softwares have Voice distortion issue..
<brian___> anybody is facing the same issue?
<brian___> Please help me,,,
<VoipJunky> ok adept is muchnicer then kpackagekit
<VoipJunky> but I sill wish they would make the system read what ver of kde your run and only show what kdestuff works
<brian___> VoipJunky i didnt get u..
<VoipJunky> just saying the kpackagekit interface for installing pkgs is ugly and adept installer I find much nicer
<VoipJunky> why did they change
<brian___> :-)
<VoipJunky> just hard to know what works on 4.2.4 and what does not becausethey are not marked
<VoipJunky> like koffice does it work on4.2.4 or just 4.2.2
<tsimpson> everything that works in 4.2.2 should work in 4.2.4, it's just a bug fix release
<VoipJunky> and it seems flash is still only 32 bit and som other apps you would think by now more apps would be native 64 bit
<VoipJunky> ok
<tsimpson> flash is made by adobe, nothing to do with us
<VoipJunky> I know
<VoipJunky> how many here use kubuntu64 ?
<waltzingalong> brian___: i had problems with pulse packages so removed them all (should not be needed with kubuntu9.04) and now audio on my laptop works great
<VoipJunky> so pulse is breaking audio ?
<gamepockets> can anyone help me burn a .dmg image in kubuntu??
<VoipJunky> what what is the player that replaced xmms?
<zuz_> can anyone tell me where i can find the equivalent of "Program Files" folder in Kubuntu?
<zuz_> and the wine folder if possible
<zuz_> been trying to find it on google but i dont seem to understand of find it
<BriGuy_> zuz_: as in wine program files or where all the programs would be installed? on ubuntu /bin stands for binaries which is generally where programs are
<zuz_> hey thanks for the ubuntu one, and where the c drive would be in wine
<BriGuy_> zuz_: ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<zuz_> whats the ~
<BriGuy_> ~ is like a shortcut to your home path
<MTGap_> home/Yourname
<BriGuy_> kind of like %systemroot% and %temp% in windows
<zuz_> well first let me tell you im using dolphin
<MTGap_> yeah... open it up and if your not in root then most likely your in the ~
<BriGuy_> getting used to how the file system works takes a bit.  It isn't the same as windows
<zuz_> i still cant find that .wine folder
<zuz_> weird
<zuz_> yeah i have to do a good read on that
<BriGuy_> I assume you have wine installed.
<zuz_> yes
<zuz_> working
<zuz_> im trying to install SAM 3 on this machine
<MTGap_> Do you have hidden files on
<zuz_> good question
<zuz_> probably
<BriGuy_> yeah good question.  a . in front of the folder name means its hidden
<MTGap_> probably?
<zuz_> i never touched it since like briguy said, its a little different and i didnt get to play with that part yet
<MTGap_> do you see any folders with . at the beginning
<zuz_> how to i unhide them
<MTGap_> there will be a ton you can't miss them, config files for everything
<zuz_> no
<MTGap_> go to View>Show hidden files
<BriGuy_> which is also alt+.
<zuz_> alright
<zuz_> nice
<zuz_> thanks
<Zuz|Kubuntu> didnt notice that
<Zuz|Kubuntu> hehe
<aftertaf> hey all.
<aftertaf> anyone have Donald Duck sound when using Skype ?
<aftertaf> my mic records things too fast and i have no idea how to fix this
<sdfbgerf> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sdfbgerf> ciao
<sdfbgerf> !list
<Arborius> I'm having issues with kubuntu, it hangs as it boots, and I must press enter or hit the power button, the boot contiues until i have to hit enter or the power button again, and this happens several times durring boot.
<MTGap_> Arborius: What version of kubuntu are you using
<Arborius> im not sure, its amd 64...
<Arborius> 9.04
<MTGap_> Did you make any updates before this started happening
<Arborius> it happend on install, i did updates, and it still happens after
<MTGap_> Oh it's been happening ever since you installed?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> did you check hardware compatibilies?
<Arborius> it happened on reinstall, after i overwrote windows and linux partition with this install im on now
<Zuz|Kubuntu> agrrr compatibility
<Arborius> this was originally a vista oem
<Arborius> then xp / kubuntu
<Arborius> now kubuntu with vbox
<Arborius> windows runns better in linux anyways....hehe
<Arborius> this version, once booted up into kde works beautifully
<Arborius> its almost like there are a bunch on cin.gets durring boot
<Zuz|Kubuntu> what kind of machine do you have?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> brand, name and model
<Arborius> presario amd 64
<Arborius> f767cl
<Arborius> oem vista
<MTGap_> So you can eventually get into Kubuntu
<Arborius> yea
<Arborius> im here now
<Arborius> just on boot i have issues
<Arborius> have to hit enter several times to jump past hangs
<Arborius> or if enter doesn't work, the poweer button with jump past it
<MTGap_> hmm... that's weird
<Arborius> no doubt...thats why i came here
<Zuz|Kubuntu> do you get errors?
<MTGap_> I think that might be some kind of hardware problem
<Zuz|Kubuntu> or just hangs?
<Arborius> i don't see any errors
<Arborius> it just hangs between doing something and "....[OK]"
<Arborius> on rebooting for the first time after install i do get an optical drive fail
<Arborius> but that has gone away
<Arborius> and drive works fine
<Arborius> even installed C&C dvd on windows in vbox
<Arborius> everything works from what i can tell
<Arborius> i did just botch a adobe flash install, but that is fine now i think
<Arborius> any ideas?
<Arborius> also, the loading bar hangs, before going into kde, enter or power also gets it to continue
<MTGap_> I have no clue..
<Arborius> thats not what i wanted to read though
<MTGap_> LOL, have you filed a bug report or made a forum post sometimes you get better results there
<Arborius> no, i wanted to come here first and get so live input
<Arborius> so = some
<MTGap_> I never have good results from irc
<MTGap_> As you can tell 90% of the people here aren't active
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i always get great input here
<Zuz|Kubuntu> you just came in a bad time
<Zuz|Kubuntu> hehe
<Zuz|Kubuntu> but you should google it
<Arborius> i did
<Arborius> im like the only one with this issue
<Arborius> im unique
<Arborius> i don't want anymore unique problems
<Zuz|Kubuntu> im no expert but depending on how fast you want this fixed id reformat and do a clean install
<Arborius> i just spent such a long time downloading updates though
<Zuz|Kubuntu> really?
<Arborius> otherwise i would have done that without even coming here
<Arborius> it makes me sad
<Arborius> hardware solution: im going to build a mechanical arm to strike enter for me.
<Arborius> how about this, can anyone help me with host interface and virtual box?
<Arborius> bah, fresh install here i come...
<safak> hello,i just installed kubuntu but i cant see my ntfs harddisk.Is there a tool or something ?
<larsaa> f
<larsaa> safak: tried sudo fdisk -l
<safak> larsaa:Yes i tried that but there are some folders inside and i need to copy them .Can i do this
<Guest6732> any girls
<Guest6732> any hot girls in here
<Guest6732> any hot girls
<Guest6732> hay any one in here
<Guest6732> i am jon
<tonii> we don't care.
<ShexNivis> I had this line on my fstab in ubuntu but wont work in kubuntu, anyone know why? (UUID=80E8A0F2E8A0E79C /media/disk ntfs-3g auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=1 0 0)
<bazhang> Guest6732, wrong channel. Please stop
<tonii> checked so the UUID is the same in the two os's?
<Guest6732> any hot girls
<ShexNivis> tonni lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-08-02 15:37 80E8A0F2E8A0E79C -> ../../sda2
<tonii> guess that's in kubuntu?
<Guest6732> any girls want 2 cyber
<ShexNivis> tonni ye
<tonii> any error? :)
<bazhang> Guest6732, this is Kubuntu support only; take chat elsewhere
<ShexNivis> tonii: it wont mount in boot and when i try to mount it clicking on dolhpin I get (org.freedesktop.Hal.DEvice.Volume.PermissionDenied: Device /dev/sda2 is listed in /etc/fstab. Refusing to mount
<thomas__> hi
<ShexNivis> tonii: any clue?
<fkm> Hi there. I had my use of the backport repository limited through pinning. But now I wanted to upgrade the whole thing to the backport status but somehow I can't. I removed /etc/apt/preferences but the system continues to tell me that everything is up to date.
<fkm> Is there a way to undo whatever I messed up here?
<perla> hello
<fkm> I also tried to set the priority through /etc/apt/preferences to 600 in order to force APT to get the packport packages. Without success...
<fkm> So I figured that maybe the repository is somehow missing from /etc/apt/sources.list. But no: deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports restricted main multiverse universe
<perla> hello
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<VoipJunky> well many things can cause it. like low mem . bad internet connection is streaming
<ahmos> hi i have a mf626 usb modem but i can't configure it, any help please
<VoipJunky> many reasons
<ShexNivis> I had this line on my fstab in ubuntu but wont work in kubuntu, anyone know why? (UUID=80E8A0F2E8A0E79C /media/disk ntfs-3g auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=1 0 0)
<fkm> Anyone?
<ShexNivis> Anyone?[2]
<fkm> My backport repository problem
<fkm> Otherwise I'll start reinstalling the whole system right away
<fkm> So I can finish until morning
<atcham> ?
<fkm> Well then. Backing up the data
<fkm> Thanks anyway
<atcham> bien
<tnt034> hey yall i need help with skype on ubuntu 9.4 anyone please
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<achmed> hello
<achmed> i am a new user ubuntu:>
<VoipJunky> where can I get the b43 firmware ?
<VoipJunky> I have the cutter from the pkgs
<VoipJunky> I need to get my bcm4318 working
<Drknezz> Hi guys!
<ahmos> when i manage network connections ,the mobile broadband tab is not active,any help please
<Drknezz> ahmos: you've got to add a connection first
<fg56lx> I'm having a problem with sound. When ever I listen to any music (on any media player) or watch any video (even youtube) the sound starts to skip and jump around. What would cause this, and how could I fix it?
<ahmos> Drknezz i can't select the tab to add a connection
<Drknezz> fg56lx: try updating alsa, and using pulseaudio for everything in multimedia
<Drknezz> ahmos: idk why, try connecting a cellphone
<fg56lx> Drknezz: Updating alsa to what? And I tried pluseaudio and it skips just as much as anything else.
<Drknezz> fg56lx: latest version
<fg56lx> How do I do that?
<Drknezz> fg56lx: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<fg56lx> Thanks.
<Drknezz> fg56lx: download and compile everything, then restart, bump me up if you have issues
<fg56lx> Will do.
<fg56lx> Drknezz: How can  I find out what version i currently have? It says their last stable release was over a year ago.
<Drknezz> fg56lx: theres is a cat command for that, alsa automatically publishes it's version to a /dev node, but i dont remember which one
<fg56lx> Well im pretty sure I have the latest.
<Drknezz> fg56lx: not EVERYTHING the ubuntu team packs is latest version ;)
#kubuntu 2010-08-02
<frogonwheels> omg, I can't believe that _finally_ linux dual-screen behaves nicer than windows again.
<glaucous> How do I turn off startup and shutdown sounds?
<avihay> glaucous: system settings->notifications   event source: kde system notifications
<glaucous> avihay: Thanks
<glaucous> I'm having problems getting Adobe Flash with Firefox to work with sound. I'm using JACK, although I don't know if Firefox is actually using it at all. Flash 10.1 and firefox 3.6
<krlos> hi
<sobczyk> hi, is there a kde4 SIP phone (or qt4 based)
<andito> I have no sound on my sony vaio, I need help tracking down the problem
<frogonwheels> sobczyk: twinkle is, I believe.  It's pretty good.
<progre55> hi people!
<progre55> I want to add a script in /etc/init.d/ to startup, but only after networking is up. so how do I update-rc.d it?
<frogonwheels> andito: There are a bunch of sound trouble-shooters on the web - worth finding one and going through it - and then if you've still got problems, come back and reference what you've tried
<frogonwheels> andito: Presumably you've run alsamixer and made sure all the levels are correct (note there could be multiple soundcards)
<andito> that's the reason why I am here, because I have been through those already
<frogonwheels> andito: Ok. When you ask a question, you need to say .. I've tried this, that, &c, and ask a question.
<andito> ok, can you help me track the problem?
<frogonwheels> andito: This helps people with the correct experience to answer your qq :) (ie.. don't ask to ask, just ask)
<frogonwheels> andito: I don't have the time at the moment - but leave your question at the beep, and I, or somebody else, may be able to answer it :)
<andito> ok, then if you're not going to helo then don't answer, isn't that something that IRC says?
<andito> thanks
<frogonwheels> was I being rude? I thought I was being fair.
<progre55> anyone? I'm starting a deamon using "start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile $SCRIPT_PID --startas $DAEMON -- $DAEMON_OPTS", but it doesnt record the pid in the specified file, so the "stop" option doesnt work. Any suggestions, please?
<well_laid_lawn> progre55: what does $SCRIPT_PID do to find the pid?
<progre55> well_laid_lawn: it's just a path to a file
<progre55> well_laid_lawn: SCRIPT_PID="/var/run/myscript.pid"
<well_laid_lawn> progre55: you said it didn't record the pid in the file - how are you getting the pid into that file?
<yao_ziyuan> what is the latest kubuntu's default gtk+ theme?
<progre55> well_laid_lawn: I dont know.. doesnt it automatically write the pid into the file specified? I mean, the start-stop-daemon function from /lib/lsb/init-functions
<well_laid_lawn> progre55: the daemons are in /var/run/daemons/ here
<progre55> ah, got disconnected
<progre55> did I miss anything? )
<well_laid_lawn> progre55: is the daemon listed in /var/run/daemons/ ?
<progre55> well_laid_lawn: there is no such dir
<well_laid_lawn> progre55: I am on archlinux atm :]
<progre55> well_laid_lawn: ubuntu server =)
<Erthe> Does anyone know of a way to reset the system sound configuration to installed defaults?
<Viperisthebest> Is this the page that tells me how to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04?
<Viperisthebest> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Viperisthebest> anyone here
<Viperisthebest> Spiros
<moetunes> Viperisthebest: yep that's the right page for that
<Viperisthebest> i have another question
<Viperisthebest> How do i remove/uninstall my NVIDIA driver before i upgrade
<moetunes> !nvidia | Viperisthebest
<ubottu> Viperisthebest: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Viperisthebest> yes moetunes
<PeterDrop> hello, iam looking  some p2p programa, any suggest?
<Viperisthebest> so the NVIDIA manual tells how to uninstall the drivers ?
<Viperisthebest> What do you do if it wont show the login screen after uninstalling your NVIDIA driver?
<Viperisthebest> Anyone know?
<well_laid_lawn> Viperisthebest: is there a xorg.conf file still there?
<Crell> I haven't used nVidia in years.
<well_laid_lawn> me neither
<Viperisthebest> yes it still uses xorg.conf
<Viperisthebest> i havent uninstalled em yet
<Viperisthebest> im just afraid that when i uninstall them and restart the x server wont start
<Viperisthebest> Linux should be able to use the x server without any NVIDIA driver right?
<Viperisthebest> Doesn't it come with no graphics driver and just a default?
<Viperisthebest> Anyone know the answer to my questions?
<Viperisthebest> !uninstalling nvidia | Viperisthebest
<Viperisthebest> cmon bot answer
<Viperisthebest> !uninstalling nvidia
<Viperisthebest> !uninstalling nvidia drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Viperisthebest> !nvidia drivers
<Viperisthebest> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Viperisthebest> !xserver
<Viperisthebest> !fixing xserver
<Viperisthebest> ! x server
<Viperisthebest> !x-server
<Viperisthebest> !nvidia xserver
<Viperisthebest> !nvidia x-server
<Viperisthebest> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wastrel> change the Driver option in "Device" section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wastrel> vesa is the generic driver
<Viperisthebest> so if i do that it will start up after uninstalling nvidia driver
<Viperisthebest> !nvidia xorg.conf
<wastrel> that will tell X to start with the vesa driver
<wastrel> whether or not nvidia is installed it will use vesa
<Viperisthebest> so vesa is the default driver that comes with kubuntu when u 1st download and install it
<wastrel> i dunno. there's magic detection stuff
<wastrel> the vesa driver is the generic fallback driver it should work for any card but doesn't perform well necessarily.
<Viperisthebest> if i dont tell it to use that driver will my x server start back up
<wastrel> i dunno nowadays it may be smart enough to figure something out
<Viperisthebest> if i remove the nvidia driver and the x server doesnt start up on Linux does it still load grub
<wastrel> yes linux will still boot, the x server is a userland program, not kernel
<Viperisthebest> did u remove your driver before upgrading
<Viperisthebest> wastrel did u?
<wastrel> no
<Viperisthebest> if u dont change the driver to vesa before u uninstall it
<Viperisthebest> will it start back up and let u use linux after uninstall
<wastrel> if you uninstall your nvidia driver X won't start
<Viperisthebest> can u even upgrade if x doesnt start
<wastrel> upgrade happens before reboot
<wastrel> why are you asking all these questions
<Viperisthebest> so vesa is the default driver that originally comes with new copies of linux
<wastrel> no vesa is the generic driver
<wastrel> i don't know what the default driver is
<wastrel> if any
<Viperisthebest> is it possible to uninstall the nvidia driver and then start upgrading
<wastrel> why?
<Viperisthebest> my brother said i should uininstall the nvidia driver and then start upgrading
<wastrel> there's no reason to do that but if you want to here is what to do.
<wastrel> 1. change to the vesa driver
<wastrel> 2. reboot
<wastrel> 3. uninstall nvidia driver
<wastrel> 4. upgrade
<Viperisthebest> but what if i wanted to uninstall the nvidia driver and rebbot and then upgrade
<wastrel> see above. 1. change to vesa.  2. reboot. 3. uninstall nvidia 4. upgrade
<Viperisthebest> How would i fix x then and get it to use the default driver so it would work?
<wastrel> sudo cp -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia
<Viperisthebest> what does that do
<wastrel> sudo sed -i s/nvidia/vesa/ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wastrel> the first makes a backup copy (cp = copy) of your xorg.conf
<wastrel> the second changes "nvidia" to "vesa" in your existing xorg.conf
<wastrel> then reboot and you should be running vesa
<Viperisthebest> cant you just go into the file and change it to vesa
<wastrel> yes
<Viperisthebest> Does anyone know what the Kubuntu default video/x/graphics driver is called?
<wastrel> there's no one default, it depends on the card
<Viperisthebest> what card
<wastrel> the video card you use
<Viperisthebest> i use 2 nvidia geforce 8800GS
<Viperisthebest> so the default for me would be?
<wastrel> maybe some open source 2d nvidia driver i dunno
<wastrel> vesa will work for anything as i said
<wastrel> i just don't want to comment on defaults since that is something i know nothing about
<Viperisthebest> if i didnt make it use the vesa driver before uninstalling the other
<Viperisthebest> since my x server wouldnt work
<wastrel> your linux system would boot to the command line
<Viperisthebest> would reseting my x config to its default installed state make it work
<Viperisthebest> instead of using the vesa
<Viperisthebest> would that make it use the default
<wastrel> i wouldn't know how to do that
<wastrel> vesa works fine to set your system up
<wastrel> then when you reinstall the nvidia driver it'll fix your xorg.conf to use that
<wastrel> really there's nothing to worry about
<Viperisthebest> k thankf for the info
<Viperisthebest> thanks
<wastrel> what you don't want vesa for is gaming or graphics intensive applications
<wastrel> even maybe flash video or scrolling long documents
<wastrel> depending on your video card
<wastrel> but it will function fine
<Guest15579> is there anyway to solve this? Whenever i use any application using webkit, Arora, Konqueror(with the webkit, i think KPart), and rekonq, it crashes when loading some sites. Whenever i load acid3 test, it crashes. and other heavy sites, i guess with heavy javascript, they all crash
<ThiagoMedeiros> The are anyone user that's realized the UCP certification?
<Viperisthebest> Guest15579
<Guest15579> what?
<Viperisthebest> did u see my pm
<Guest15579> oh i didnt notice it
<Viperisthebest> read the question
<Guest15579> anybody know?
<giova> Unable to get connection to AP. From new Linksys Cisco AE1000 Ralink usb on KUbuntu 10.4, ushing wicd and also dhclient ra0 at commad line.  wicd can see the various APs available. Note known KUbuntu 10.4 problems with the GNOME NetworkManager won't be solved in 10.4.  I read someplace maybe have to remove KNetworkManager to get wicd to work properly.  Recommendations?
<giova> Note: Driver source downloaded from ralink, & after adding the usb product id, compiled on the system, make make install.  Thoughts about why it might be failing to connect to the AP?  could this be new faulty IPV6 code in KUbuntu, talllking to IPV4 AP, causing a timeout failure?
<wastrel> sudo update-rc.d -f network-manager remove # will stop network manager from starting on boot
<wastrel> sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<wastrel> then sudo /etc/init.d/wicd start
<wastrel> sudo update-rc.d wicd defaults # adds wicd to startup
<wastrel> other than that dunno :]
<giova> wastrel: yes, but is that know a fix, or merely a suggestion?
<wastrel> well if network manager daemon is running it can't be a good thing
<wastrel> otherwise, i dunno
<giova> um, why?
<giova> why can't be a good thing?
<wastrel> iono, breaky wifi.  my wifi didn't work with nm so i switched to wicd
<wastrel> while nm was running , wifi wouldn't connect
<wastrel> i'm not super conversant with wifi stuff but that's what worked for me
<giova> wastrel: thanks :)
<giova> Anyone here know if network manger in KU will be fixed & working properly in KU 10.10?
<DarthFrog> giova: I think the only way to answer that question is to follow the development of network manager and see if your bug is being worked upon.
<giova> DarthFrog: thx, but , how about an irc channel for the KUbuntu devs? that's a real time way to find out, yes?
<DarthFrog>  Try #kubuntu-devel
<giova> DarthFrog: thx :)
<nisha_newbie> i want 2 convert flv to divx avi...can anyone help me on that?
<giova> " Desktop Compositing" - how turn it on after it auto shut itself off?
<James147_> giova: alt+crtl+f12 should toggle it  otherwise system settings > desktop > desktop effects (if I remember right)
<giova>  James147_ thx
<pupnik> need a plasma widget to show output of cat  /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature   (temp widget in kubuntu only displays FAHRENHEIT)
<pupnik> :/
<pupnik> how about a plasma widget that can run an arbitrary shell command (like xfce has)
<cjae> why sometimes when I click my esata external hdd does dolphin ask for my password?
<James147> pupnik: theres a widget called "File watcher" that will watch a file for changes
<James147> cjae: ntfs format?
<cjae> fat32
<cjae> no security on that fs right?
<James147> cjae: not really that... you need to be root to mount drives where kubuntu wants to, but normally it dose somehting so a normal user can (I think kdm might handel it)... although it seems to have a problem with ntfs drives  (not sure about vfat)  you can add an entry to /etc/fstab  to let users mount the drive
<cjae> W95 FAT32
<cjae> but it doesnt ask sometimes and let me do things to the drive
<cjae> and it*
<pupnik> ty James147 interesting
<James147> cjae: if you add a line for the drive to /etc/fstab with "users" under the options it should let anymore mount it with out a password
<ita_> hi all, I cant use my hawaui e1550 to connect to Internet anymore after I tried betavine (betavine.com). Now I uninstalled it but  still I can't connect to internet. I am using before nm-applet. How can I restore my old settings?
<James147> ita_: settings are stored in hidden folders in your home direcory (kde ones are in ~/.kde) I dont know exactly where the nm-applet ones are stored
<ita_> James147: I know that but the system doesn't detect 1550 modem anymore.
<James147> ita_: try it with a new user... that should tell you if its a config problem or a system problem
<ita_> James147: ok I will do it now.
<giova> What is the fix for this:  GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 35DA01C261E46227
<ubuntu> hey guys, i need help backing up files from a windows HDD on Kubuntu LiveCD.
<dCtz> hey guys, i need help backing up files from a windows HDD on Kubuntu LiveCD.
<James147> dCtz: : Anything specific? otherwise you just mount the hdd, the media you want to backup onto and copy the files....
<dCtz> i just need to know how I can access the HDD
<dCtz> and backup my stuff for aremovable usb device
<James147> dCtz: dolphin should beable to mount the hdd, it should be listed under the "places" dock
<James147> dCtz: you can also mount it via the "device norifier" widget
<dCtz> sorry for the dumbness
<dCtz> i love your boobies,boobies
<LuGaLbAnGa> hi everyone
<LuGaLbAnGa> I've just installed kubuntu 10.04 and everything is right except for the fact that my wireless lan doesn't work (knetwork-manager applet doesn't show available wireless connections even if I activate the "activate wireless connections" checkbox). How can I address this?
<James147> LuGaLbAnGa: try nm-applet (the gnome frontend, install: network-manager-gnome)
<LuGaLbAnGa> James147, thanks, I've already did it. Guess there's been some trouble getting the driver to work (atheros chip)
<James147> LuGaLbAnGa: yeah, they are known to be... anoying :S
<LuGaLbAnGa> yeah, but I've had no issues with latter versions of (k)ubuntu... any hints on where to start?
<James147> LuGaLbAnGa: they don't normally do that :S you could try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469799    or   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<LuGaLbAnGa> thanks James147, I'll read a little about it to try to tackle the problem
<asic> hi
<Chicano> hi asic
<asic> anyone havin problems with connecting to wpa2-enterprise-wifis on kubuntu 10.04?
<asic> (e.g. eduroam, for those who might know it...)
<Chicano> I use eduroam at my university, but haven't had any problems
<Chicano> are you having trouble connecting?
<asic> well i enter the parameters given by the admin team
<asic> and it says sth like configurating interface
<asic> and then asks the passphrase, which i recently set and which is known to be correct
<Chicano> then what happens?
<asic> nothing...
<asic> no error, no msg, nothing
<James147> asic: try nm-applet (the gnome frontend, install: network-manager-gnome) :)
<Chicano> do you know what wifi card and driver you're using?
<Chicano> james147: also worth a try
<asic> thx, ill give it a try
<asic> its some intel wifi module
<asic> iwlagn driver
<asic> James147: ill give it a try as soon as ill be able to est a connection
<asic> probably i need to do that at home :/
<asic> Chicano, James147 thx
<Chicano> asic: if it's an intel module then it's probably nm doing some weird stuff, the driver usually works ok in my experience
<asic> mkay. maybe id connect by cmd-line
<Chicano> if it isn't the driver that should work
<asic> Chicano: okay, ill try that other applet and connecting via shell
<asic> thx for your help
<Chicano> you're welcome
<slow-motion> hi
<Erthe> Good morning.
<Erthe> Does anyone know how I can reinitialize the audio configuration of my desktop?  I'm running 10.04
<BluesKaj> Erthe,  alsamixer in the terminal,
<BluesKaj> make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<BluesKaj> then turn those controls up to the max.
<BluesKaj> oops
<Erthe> I'll give that a shot, brb.
<ahti> omq
<ahti> does anyone knows how i could fing MTG channel?
<troopperi> ahti: what is MTG?
<Pici> ahti: Likely not on freenode.
<ahti> MAgic the gathering
<troopperi> ahti: you need add EFnet to your list and connect it, there you can found channel #MTG
<ahti> tnx
<unclemike> runing ubuntu 10.04...going to install kubuntu-desktop....can i remove all sines of ubuntu  ??
<nobarking> hello
<nobarking> does anyone know how to disable transparency on the panel when Desktop Effects is enabled?
<James147> !purekde | nobarking
<ubottu> nobarking: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<James147> !purekde | unclemike
<ubottu> unclemike: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<James147> ^^ sorry
<nobarking> np :)
<James147> nobarking: I think the transparency is linked in with the theme, either change that or disable transpaency altogether (system settings > desktop > desktop effects)
<nobarking> James147: thanks, I will look into the themes then.
<unclemike> James147, thanks
<omkar_> Hey Guys I have installed apache2 on kubuntu 10.04 n i just need to configure it such a way that it allows me to run a cgi-script
<omkar_> anyone who can help me abit
<omkar_> I followed one webpage which mentioned abt configuring apache2 on ubuntu but now the script opens an dialog box
<omkar_> which shows an option to save or open the perl script
<Pici> omkar_: Can you pastebin the contents of your site configuration?
<omkar_> one sec
<omkar_> u mean the default file from /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<omkar_> u there pici
<Pici> omkar_: I am, did you modify that file to set a cgi-bin directory?
<omkar_> no i didn't
<omkar_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-apache2-webserver-with-phpcgi-and-perl-support-in-ubuntu-server.html
<Pici> omkar_: Did you modify any of the apache2 configuration yet?
<omkar_> I followed theis link
<omkar_> only mentioned ServerName and my ip add in apache2.conf
<omkar_> didn't modify anything else in the apache2.conf file other than that
<omkar_> I guess ur asking abt the script alias thingy
<Pici> omkar_: I'm talking about the section titled 'Enable CGI and perl support for apache2 server'
<omkar_> let me check
<phoenix__> the vlc website says that the vlc in kubuntu lucid lynx v. 1.0.6 is out of date, it recommends t upgrade to v.1.1.x manually but, they have not specified the procedure. can anyone help me with this
<omkar_> nope i didn't change it
<omkar_> waht should I mention apache2.conf now
<phoenix__> the vlc website says that the vlc in kubuntu lucid lynx v. 1.0.6 is out of date, it recommends t upgrade to v.1.1.x manually but, they have not specified the procedure. can anyone help me with this
<cablop> i need the kade core base or whatever it is called to be able to sun some kde apps, i don't want to install kubuntu-desktop, cause i don't need things like koffice and related, just the basics, what can i do?
<Pici> omkar_: Modify apache2.conf (or preferably /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default) and add the ScriptAlias and directory directives for whatever path you want to handle your cgi-bin scripts.
<phoenix__> the vlc website says that the vlc in kubuntu lucid lynx v. 1.0.6 is out of date, it recommends t upgrade to v.1.1.x manually but, they have not specified the procedure. can anyone help me with this
<Pici> phoenix__: Please stop repeating so quickly.
<phoenix__> steps to install vlc manually?
<phoenix__> sorry oici
<phoenix__> sorry pici
<Pici> phoenix__: I suppose you could download the .deb file that vlc has on their website, but be aware that we cannot provide support for 3rd party packages.
<phoenix__> i couldn't find the .deb file on thier website
<omkar_> ok
<BluesKaj> phoenix__, there is a website that has a deb beta 1.1 vlc version
<phoenix__> you mean get deb?
<omkar_> done
<Guest23707> is this thing on?
<omkar_> now if i have pointed the script alias to my /home/omkar/ how would i load the same in the firefox
<BluesKaj> phoenix__, no sourceforge I think
<nobarking> does anyone know where the configurations for a Customized Plasma theme is stored?
<phoenix__> just now i downloaded the source from the sourceforge, i have to compile it. is there a deb for this. if so can you paste the link here
<omkar_> pici
<James147> nobarking: desktop themes are stored at /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/  ... but customized ones should eb where you placed them...
<nobarking> James147: thanks again you're pointing me to the right direction!
<James147> nobarking: or if you dled them they might end up in ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme/
<nobarking> i think when Desktop Effects is enabled the plasma themes look at the "opaque" folder for the transparent panel image.
<nobarking> going to try it out
<nobarking> brb
<omkar_> u there pici
<omkar_> if i have given script alias to my home directory will it work
<omkar_> n also after restarting apache2 it gives me this message
<rousing> hi
<rousing> i'm using karmic on my laptop, and i'd like to benifit from my external minitor "big" size
<rousing> when i connect the externam monitor i can go only up to 1280x1024 while under windiws i can reach 1680x1025
<rousing> how can i change to resolution please ?
<DarthFrog> rousing: That's a good question.  I'd try System Settings/Hardware/Display and Monitor.  See if you can set it there.
<glaucous> What's the command for copying, mirror, backup files, and so on?
<glaucous> I do not mean "cp", but there's another for suitable command for backup
<DarthFrog> glaucous: cp to copy.  I'd use rsync for backup.
<Pici> rsync?
<glaucous> Pici: DarthFrog: Yes that's it, thanks.
<DarthFrog> rsync rawks!
<rousing> DarthFrog: playing with xrandr which doesnt show the resolution im looking for
<DarthFrog> rousing: In System Settings, you can choose which monitor (if detected) to individually set rez.
<glaucous> DarthFrog or Pici, do anyone of you know a good tutorial/documentation of rsync?
<DarthFrog> glaucous: man rsync.
<glaucous> DarthFrog: Somehow I did not think of that.. thanks =p
<DarthFrog> Gee, aren't I helpful?
<DarthFrog> :-)
<rousing> DarthFrog: i dont have any Display/monitor section i'm using karmic
<rousing> DarthFrog: xrandr doesnt recognize the resolution i'm asking for
<DarthFrog> rousing: is xrandr detecting the second monitor?
<rousing> DarthFrog: indeed
<rousing> DarthFrog: it detects it, detects plenty of resolutions but they're low
<rousing> DarthFrog: need to add 1680x1050
<DarthFrog> Did you boot with the external monitor attached or did you plug it in after booting?
<DarthFrog> Display and Monitor might be only in the new KDE 4.5 - I'm running RC2 on Lucid.
<glaucous> DarthFrog: Perhaps you could help me with this rsync problem. It says that my file (9.2 GB) is too large, although the destination drive's got more than 30 GB left.
<glaucous> DarthFrog: Although it seems to be working now when I specifically copied the ISO file instead of the directory.. hm
<glaucous> No nevermind, it failed.
<glaucous> DarthFrog: Damn I'm stupid, I'm copying to a fat32 partition. Nevermind. >.<
<cannonfodder> hey youguys, i installed compiz manager on ubuntu 10.04 and i noticed it doesnt have as much animations as i seen it on previous versions...for example, the burn animation is gone....is there a way to get more animation? or install the full compiz...seems like i got a half assed version
<James147> cannonfodder: you might want to ask in #ubuntu
<glaucous> This might be an odd question. But did anyone see my messages above about problems with rsync, copying to fat32 and so on? And did anyone answer them? In that case I have some problems with Quassel IRC.
<DarthFrog> glaucous: I saw the questions (when I got back to the keyboard).  Nobody answered them as you answered yourself by the fat32 comment. :-)
<glaucous> DarthFrog, Okay good. previously today I had some connection problems with Quassel, okay nice.
<DarthFrog> glaucous: You said never mind.  So I never minded.
<glaucous> DarthFrog, no worries, you did the right thing
<zweird> hey all, just installed 10.04 and most things were a breeze, but i'm having trouble setting up my asus xonar essence stx
<zweird> when i open up kmix i don't get this display http://techgage.com/articles/asus/xonar_linux/asus_xonar_stx_linux_101909_thumb.png
<zweird> the xonar essence tab only has the "master" channel, nothing else is displayed
<zweird> any ideas?
<James147> zweird: settings > configure channels
<superbob> anybody know of an IRC to discuss Linux C Code?
<zweird> james147: thanks, that was easy!
<zweird> i now have  audio, just not in amarok or firefox
<zweird> any further ideas?
<zweird> scratch that, amarok only needed a restart
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<Klaus_Dieter> at times I get a pop-up that there are security fixes available however there is no tray icon to click such that these fixes are installed. What should be started to make this work?
<Klaus_Dieter> So far I have only found references to "how to turn off update-notifier-kde" however that binary does not exist on this system
<DarthFrog> Klaus_Dieter: there's an app in the System menu called Software Management.
<DarthFrog> AKA kpackagekit.
<Klaus_Dieter> DarthFrog: yeah and I know how to start kpackagemanager, however I want a little tray Icon to show up whenever I get this popup about the availability of security patches
<DarthFrog> What about the systray notification icon?
<Klaus_Dieter> I do not want to open a shell, run kpackagemanager, select all patches and hit install. I only want to say "allright, install them all. And while you are at it, download them without locking the package database because while you fetch the upgrades I might want to install some software of my own"
<Klaus_Dieter> DarthFrog: it is not there
<Klaus_Dieter> DarthFrog: My question is: how to get it
<Klaus_Dieter> I only see the knotify message but no icon
<DarthFrog> Well, the package database is going to be locked.
<Klaus_Dieter> yeah it is a bug in package management of most binary distros. Fetching is dumb
<Klaus_Dieter> however the icon issue might be fixable by me :)
<DarthFrog> A bug?  Hmm, I don't think I'd agree with that.
<Klaus_Dieter> DarthFrog: it is a bug because the database is locked because a file is fetched from the web. this should not happen. locking should be finer grained
<Klaus_Dieter> anyways. How do I get this icon?
<DarthFrog> Locking the database tends to make the whole operation somewhat atomic.
<Klaus_Dieter> fetching a file via http was never meant to be atomic.
<Klaus_Dieter> it works as designed but the design is flawed
<Klaus_Dieter> why can I not fetch multiple packages in parallel? or even fetch something large while installing something else?
<Klaus_Dieter> should be possible
<DarthFrog> I can see your point but I think it's a matter of opinion. :-)  The devs obviously have a differing opinion to yours.
<Klaus_Dieter> well I think nobody bothered enough to look into it because there are so many other interesting problems to work at
<Klaus_Dieter> for non-linux systems and for meta distributions like gentoo this is possible and also implemented
<Klaus_Dieter> but that is not what I came here to discuss ;)
<DarthFrog> Have you suggested it as a feature request?  I think the GUI behaviour reflects the underlying apt-get behaviour.
<Klaus_Dieter> DarthFrog: do you happen to know how I can turn on this tray notifier?
<DarthFrog> Have you looked into the "Add Widgets" utility?
<DarthFrog> I don't know that there's anything there but that's where I'd start.
<Klaus_Dieter> DarthFrog: yes, however it is not in the list
<DarthFrog> Are you sure it exists?  I don't know one way or the other.
<Klaus_Dieter> I am not sure but I cannot imagine the ubuntu devs thinking about every aspect of power management but leaving that one out ;)
<Klaus_Dieter> also I do not have a volume control - somehow kmix seems to be broken such that it always shows its main window
<Klaus_Dieter> and closing that also closes the tray icon
<rousing> hi
<rousing> (karmic) i need to create a correct xorg.conf, so after Ctr+Alt+F1 i call sudo service kdm stop then sudo X -configure
<rousing> It fails all the time saying that a X session is already running
<DarthFrog> Klaus_Dieter: I think that Ubuntu GNOME has the tray utility you seek.  But that doesn't mean that Kubuntu has one.  Although I love KDE, the Kubuntu implementation tends to lack many of the Ubuntu specific GUI utilities/enhancements.
<Klaus_Dieter> DarthFrog: hmm too bad
<Klaus_Dieter> DarthFrog: well there is no way in hell I am switching to gnome because of this ;)
<DarthFrog> Klaus_Dieter: Good choice. :-)   No doubt things will be improved in the future.  You can add your feature request to the "Paper Cuts" list, I should imagine.
<Klaus_Dieter> paper cuts list?
<DarthFrog> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneHundredPaperCuts
<DarthFrog> https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/maverick
<Klaus_Dieter> thank you
<DarthFrog> The "100 Paper Cuts" project is an excellent idea to improve the new user experience out of the box with Ubuntu.
<zweird> speaking of paper cuts... anyone know how to get flash audio on a fresh install of 10.04?
<DarthFrog> Did you install the flash player?
<zweird> yes, and flash-aid as well
<zweird> video is fine, just no audio
<DarthFrog> Strange.
<zweird> and the audio isn't present in chromium OR ff
<zweird> but works fine everywhere else that i've tried
<Klaus_Dieter> well chromium and ff are both awkward browsers.... :-)
 * Klaus_Dieter gets out a blow torch
<caroline_> Hello every body
<zweird> awkward my ass
<zweird> konqueror is fast, but that's about it
<zweird> is it possible i need to install pulseaudio in order for flash to work properly? it seems there are plenty of pulse packages already installed, but not the sound server
<caroline_> I have just installed Kubuntu on my new laptop and I got some trouble with the sound
<caroline_> is it the rigth place to find some help?
<caroline_> or is there a dedicated channel to ask a question?
<DarthFrog> caroline_: No guarantees, but yes it is.  You may or may not get the help you need.
<caroline_> ok thanks DarthFrog
<caroline_> the sound is working fine and then just turn down
<caroline_> if I go to system configuration > multimedia
<caroline_> if I test the pereipherique
<caroline_> it say
<DarthFrog>  <caroline_> the sound is working fine and then just turn down  <- I don't understand what you mean.
<caroline_> sorry for my english
<caroline_> when I loggin to the computer the sound is working
<DarthFrog> Your english is better than my french. :-)
<caroline_> and after a while it just stop working
<caroline_> DarthFrog: how do you know I am french?
<DarthFrog>  <caroline_> if I test the pereipherique
<caroline_> lol
<caroline_> so your french is not so bad!
<DarthFrog> je pense vous etes francais.
<caroline_> oui je suis francaise :)
<caroline_> so when I test using the test button the audio it say:
<DarthFrog> There is a French speaking channel, you know, if you'd feel more comfortable.
<caroline_> no I did not know
<DarthFrog> !fr | caroline_
<ubottu> caroline_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<caroline_> it migth be easier for me (and less anoying for you)
<DarthFrog> Not annoying at all.
<zweird> WAIT!
<zweird> Do not kick the french ladies out!
<caroline_> ok I go see there and if they cannot help me I come back :)
<zweird> This is a very bad idea.
<caroline_> lol
<caroline_> np
<DarthFrog> zweird: I'm not kicking her out.  She's very welcome here.  I'm just saying she might be better off in her native language, if she prefers.
<zweird> i know, i know
<jimmy51_> any recommended ftp clients for kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> jimmy51_: I use ncftp from the command line.
<jimmy51_> DarthFrog: eh... anything with a UI?
<DarthFrog> Or konqueror for a GUI client.
<cjae> I need a  newer version of k3b than the one on my system, it there a single repo that has it, cant quite remember how  to do it
<cjae> without getting the entire repo
<cjae> will enabling backports give me a newer version of k3b? 10.04
<cjae> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45-rc-2     ok so if I try to do this
<cjae> it says many blocked updates are in it and last time I tried it my system broke
<cjae> but I think I forgot to uninstall nvidia driver or something first
 * cjae wishes you could ask kde question in #ubuntu
<georg> 192.168.1.4
<slinker1> cjae you will have to do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to pull in all the kde rc stuff
<cjae> slinker1: are you using it? I mean I got a working system last time I tried it but I used sudo aptitude full-upgrade, I just has no X
<cjae> new mobo now and ati onboard
<mvk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/612128
<cjae> think it using opensource ati driver too since kwin (compiz) works
<cjae> so I should use dist-upgrade?
<cjae> I mean it not hard for me to get system back up without losing anything but would like to try to avoid it
<cjae> actually just need a newer version of k3b so I burn bluray discs, send a bug report about it few months ago and seems it be repaired
<cjae> sent*
<slinker1> yes i have been using it since the first rc
<cjae> cool is dist-upgrade availiable for aptitude?
 * cjae has terrible memory
<slinker1> sure should be aptitude dist-upgrade i think
<cjae> ok will try
<cjae> thanks
<slinker1> np and remember if you break it you get to keep both halves :)
<cjae> lol
<cjae> hello
<cjae> using irssi so bear with me
<cjae> broke system while actually just x
<cjae> who was talking to me before? about 4.5 rc2
<cjae> so now I have tried rc2 on an i386 and 64 bit system with ati and nvidia
<cjae> and all still no x server
<gnomefreak> irssi is easy and fun :)
<cjae> just used to cli, the cli crossover from gui is taking longer than expected
<cjae> -cli + gui
<cjae> is there a way to do commands without having to switch ttys
<BluesKaj> what is your graphics card, cjae ?
<cjae> BluesKaj: not sure about specifics but it is ati onboard can do a lshw if  you like
<cjae> brb
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA will be fine
<cjae> ok wow almost had no tty
<cjae> was wondering would some of my kde modifications naybe be holding me up? should I clear out .kde?
<cjae> like themes and such
<cjae> or should I check a xorg.log like I get a kdm screen but it freezes right after you put in password
<BluesKaj> do you have a failsafe option at login?
<cjae> BluesKaj: never tried that but a check of xorg log says something about aiglx suspends clients for VT switch
<cjae> and dmesg tail doesnt look like its waiting on anything
<cjae> I will try the failsafe
<cjae> forgot about it :0
<BluesKaj> it would be good to know the ati card model so we can determine the proper driver , stop kdm and  install the right one
<BluesKaj> also removr the existing driver first
<cjae> BluesKaj: ok so failsafe showed me a terminal I had open then crashed back to kdm login
<cjae> BluesKaj: but I did upgrade the workspace package that was blocked
<cjae> cause I thiught it was the problem and the bug page looked like it just drew small white box in corner
<cjae> will do a lshw
<BluesKaj> cjae, we need to know the kernel source driver
<cjae> ok how
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA
<cjae> one sec
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<cjae> how do I copy a line from another tty to here
<BluesKaj> from one tty to another ? dunno...using just one tty should suffice
<cjae> well I have irrsi on tty1 and doing commands on tty3
<cjae> tried typing it and crt c and crtv here but did not work
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA shouldn't be hard to remember
<BluesKaj> ctrl c , ctrl v
<cjae> says vga compatible controller ATI Tech INC rs 880 [radeon hd 4200]
<cjae> BluesKaj: did you catch that?
<BluesKaj> yeah cjae
<BluesKaj> searching
<cjae> k
<cjae> using links2 to look around so might not respond too quickly
<Klaus_Dieter> hmm what is a good way to search for an application on console? apt-get does not seem to provide this functionality
<DarthFrog> An installed app or one to install?
<Klaus_Dieter> one to install by package name - case insensitive
<Klaus_Dieter> and also by binary to be installed
<DarthFrog> apt-cache search
<Klaus_Dieter> that is case sensitive however :/
<cjae> how so I get the search bar with links2 tab, crtl tab, home nothing seems to work stuck in top corner
<BluesKaj> sudo service kdm stop , then ,sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<DarthFrog> eg. "apt-cache search | grep flash" will give you all apps that deal with flash.
<brimestone> hey guys... i just upgrade to Server 10.x and im getting some issue with sshd... "Connection reset by peer" then a "port 22: Connection refused" then trying to reconnect...
<brimestone> if i let a good 5 mins goes by.. then i can connect to it just fine
<cjae> BluesKaj: k
<BluesKaj> cjae, then sudo service kdm restart , then startx
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Klaus_Dieter> DarthFrog: apt-cache search .* just burns loads of cpu time
<Klaus_Dieter> and does not output anything
<Klaus_Dieter> and without the .* I get an error that I have to specify a parameter
<DarthFrog> Right.
<Klaus_Dieter> well it should have been apt-cache search '.*'
<DarthFrog> But it'll also search the description.   So you can grep the output.
<cjae> didnt work
<Klaus_Dieter> so what about if I am looking for a specific binary?
<DarthFrog> Klaus_Dieter: Which one?
<cjae> how do I remove and update I installed? rollback?
<Klaus_Dieter> DarthFrog: well recently I was looking for the mp4box binary - now I am looking for epeg
<Klaus_Dieter> DarthFrog: but I'd like a way to find this
<DarthFrog> apt-cache search epeg
<Klaus_Dieter> instead of being told the package
<Klaus_Dieter> DarthFrog: tried that
<Klaus_Dieter> it is unknown
<DarthFrog> Klaus_Dieter: OK, I think I'm not clear on what you want.
<Klaus_Dieter> DarthFrog: I am looking for the package containing the epeg binary
<Klaus_Dieter> better yet: I am looking for a generic way of answering the question "I have the name of a binary, what package does it belong to - be it installed or uninstalled"
<BluesKaj> Klaus_Dieter, aptitude show nameofapplication | grep State will trll if an app is installed
<leonie_> ...
<cjae> so back up with gui had to reinstall
<cjae> so I ask is there anyne here with ati onboard and kde 4.5 installed?
#kubuntu 2010-08-03
<glaucous> I'm having some odd problems regarding Kubuntu booting, it was the same last reinstall as well. Three scenarios: 1. After Grub menu the screen is black with an underline character flashing. The keyboard doesn't turn on. 2. The Kubuntu loading screen stops at the last dot. Keyboard turned on. 3. The screen is black after grub, without any loading screen, and keyboard is turned on.
<glaucous> Having a hard time debugging this. Most of the time I have to reboot and hope that it'll work out, and sometimes it doesnt
<bob_> hello guy =)
<blip99> hi, i noticed the session manager only saves some things like Konsole.  any way to make it also save thunderbird ?  or shall I just add that to the startup list ?
<henkka-> hey can anyone recommend a lightweight irc client for linux
<henkka-> ?
<well_laid_lawn> irssi is light
<well_laid_lawn> or is that irrsi
<Pici> 'irssi'
<well_laid_lawn> thnx :]
<henkka-> irssi kk =)
<henkka-> I did get-apt install irssi
<henkka-> sudo get-apt install irssi
<henkka-> And it seemed to find the package
<henkka-> but i dont know how to start it
<henkka-> :D
<crashsystems> henkka-: type irssi in the terminal and hit enter
<henkka-> ok thx
<Pici> See irssi.org or #irssi for further help using it :)
<henkka-> =)
<crashsystems> I might use irssi if it had spellcheck built in
<Surunveri> hi ok I'm henkka- now using irssi
<Surunveri> you still here?
<Surunveri> anyway this seems impractical but maybe i just dont know how to use it
<jschall> I'm having an issue on my netbook where plasma (the panel and the netbook search and launch interface) freezes for 30+ seconds upon resume from standby. I can move the mouse and use any other applications that are open. I'm using an asus 1001p w/ intel gma3150 graphics, atheros wifi. It happens intermittently, and I have yet to find criteria that reproduce the issue every time. Someone please help me diagnose this issue!
<jschall> I'm having an issue on my netbook where plasma (the panel and the netbook search and launch interface) freezes for 30+ seconds upon resume from standby. I can move the mouse and use any other applications that are open. I'm using an asus 1001p w/ intel gma3150 graphics, atheros wifi. It happens intermittently, and I have yet to find criteria that reproduce the issue every time. Someone please help me diagnose this issue!
<jairo> hey all
<KukuNut> anyone know why the maverick kubuntu-netbook iso hasn't been updated since july 7?
<DarthFrog> KukuNut: You want #kubuntu-devel
<KukuNut> DarthFrog: is that for maverick? i posted also on ubuntu+1 but no response yet
<DarthFrog> It's for the development version.  Which currently is Maverick.
<DarthFrog> And #ubuntu+1 won't know anything about Kubuntu.
<Pici> DarthFrog: Yes they will.  And #kubuntu-devel is for development, its not the Kubuntu #ubuntu+1 channel.
<Pici> Plus it was just answered in there.
<DarthFrog> I sit corrected. :-)
<IdleOne> Can one of the ops reset the forward to #kubuntu-proxy-users it does not appear to be working
<Kasper> Прив всем!! Есть кто?
<Kasper> плин...что совсем никого нет?? :(((
<well_laid_lawn> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<seicherlbob> hi there! I have serious problems with kontact. It just wont start up. I had problems with nepomuk server but fixed that by deleting the directory and let it set it up again. So that is fixed. But still, no Kontact running. I post the startup output here:  http://pastebin.com/114nvpzF
<seicherlbob> even deleting the autosave files did not change anything.
<j800r> hey, is anyone active atm? i've tried in the amarok channel and there's no response :\
<Misterio> j800r: Just ask question, and, if anyone knows, s/he will reply
<sergio__> ВауӞ
<sergio__> Ӟеч буресь, гажано эшъёс
<Misterio> !english | sergio__
<ubottu> sergio__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sergio__> ok
<j800r> amarok is not recognising my iPod. sometimes it will, but it's very rare and kinda hit-or-miss. i believe Amarok 2.x is supposed to recognise out out-of-the-box without any tweaking or config. is there something i might be doing wrong? :|
<sergio__> there are many intresting people who are  help u)))
<jade> G'day, i'm having a problem
<jade> Can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> j800r: not without knowing the problem
<gnomefreak> oops
<Guest60744> lol
<Guest60744> well you see, im new to kubuntu
<Guest60744> i installed it two nights ago
<Guest60744> and been loving it
<Guest60744> however
<FloodBotK1> Guest60744: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest60744> I just restarted my pc and, my desktop has completely changed.. now it looks all ugly and like an old ubuntu desktop, i have done a little linux so im not completly in dark, but.. yeh still a bit nooby
<Guest60744> Can you help at all?
<gnomefreak> Guest60744: do you have the drivers for your video card installed?
<Guest60744> yes
<Guest60744> Nvidia Geforce 9600 GT
<Guest60744> i installed that lastnite also
<gnomefreak> from our repos or from nvidias site?
<Guest60744> I was running Virtual Box and installing avant window manager, just before it occured
<Guest60744> i used nvidias site
<Guest60744> Nvidia Driver Version 195.36.24
<gnomefreak> Guest60744: you should run the removal script and install the package nvidia-current from our repos. the site package changes the kernel modules it could have had an effect
<Guest60744> How do i run the removal script? sorry.
<gnomefreak> Guest60744: nvidia-current: Installed: 256.35-0ubuntu2
<Guest60744> uh huh.
<Guest60744> So how do i remove it?
<gnomefreak> Guest60744: you would have to look in the upstream folder for more info. i dont recall the command to run
<Guest60744> its alright ill google that
<gnomefreak> there should be something in the folder that should help. it should be a file that ends in .sh
<Guest60744> then you say that i should just, use like instal nvidia again using terminal "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" would that work
<Guest60744> So, the thing is tho, that confuses me is that, everything is actually the same, just its changed to ubuntu for some reason
<Guest60744> an ugly brown old ubuntu
<Guest60744> It should be a pretty kubuntu 10 look
<gnomefreak> Guest60744: it is prefered that you use the hardware drivers menu entry (dont recall where KDE keeps it. i know ingnome it is System -> ADministration -> Hardware Drivers
<Guest60744> Can i just change it back to kubuntu somehow?
<Guest60744> ok ill take a look
<gnomefreak> Guest60744: depends on what you installed
<Guest60744> well it feels like im running gnome now instead of kde
<gnomefreak> you may get a choice in the log in screen at the bottom
<Guest60744> oh.. really hmm
<Guest60744> ill take a look at that too
<Guest60744> i think my nvidia is fine.
<Guest60744> I think its something else, hmm.. thanks for your time btw
<Guest60744> appreciated for sure
 * gnomefreak on spam patrol for mailing list, so i can be wrong :)
<ilya-x> what must I do to play commercial DVDs? I already installed restricted extras, libdvdread4, libdvdcss, and medibuntu (all of which I found through Googling), but nothing has worked. VLC won't load the DVD at all, and Dragon Player goes as far as playing the FBI warning screen and then crashes
<ingwa> Riddell: I thought it would be better to continue here.
<ingwa> There is a magic incantation to upgrade the distro, right?
<ingwa> ah, you just gave it in the other channel, right?
<Riddell> ingwa: assuming my memory is right :)
<ingwa> we'll see, I guess. First she will do a backup
<ingwa> bye for now
<Riddell> ingwa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu  (my memory was right)
<Gost3> ciau
<rousing> hi
<rousing> i'm looking for a dock (not remplacement of taskmanager panel) just to be able to access quickly some applications, anyoine have an idea ?
<reagle> its a good day to be using KDE :)
<dubis> Hello
<dubis> I've got a eeePC 10 inch and I installed kubuntu regular version ....I didn't know there is a netbook kubuntu version
<dubis> HOw to migrate to kubuntu netbook ...... MAy I stay like this ???
<slow-motion> hi
<aguja85> knetworkmanager is full of bugs
<aguja85> it cannot handle a bssid that does no transmit
<tankdriver> Does anyone know where knetworkmanager have its config files?
<[mors]> hi folks
<[mors]> in kmail, whenever I click an email, it pops up a progress bar in a notification popup on the bottom right corner
<[mors]> how do I disable that ?
<||arifaX> I have a plus sign (+) on folder icons on my desktop. I can change it to a minus (-) . What does this do?
 * kryptoz is away: Gone away for now
 * kryptoz is back.
<Misterio> !away > kryptoz
<ubottu> kryptoz, please see my private message
<mistrynitesh> ||arifaX: the + sign appears on the folder when it is not selected. When you click on it, the folder gets selected and stays selected while you click on + signs on other folders
<mistrynitesh> This way you can select multiple folders.
<mistrynitesh> If you want to drop one of the folders from the selection, click on the (-) sign that appears on the selected folders
<ping__luce> hi. where can I check if  ubuntu 10.04 is compatible with asus K51AE-SX059D ?
<wastrel> ping__luce: burn a livecd and try it
<mistrynitesh> ping__luce: I don't remember if there is any official list of compatible hardware... but you would like to have a look at these wiki and community docs
<mistrynitesh> ping__luce: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mistrynitesh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Hardware
<||arifaX> mistrynitesh: thanks
<mistrynitesh> ||arifaX: always welcome
<Mr-B> Hello, does anyone know how to Install Kdevelop 4 on Kubuntu?
<James147> Mr-B: easiest way: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4
<Mr-B> Well, Ive already followed that instruction, I added ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta repository to the software sources list but I still know where to go to install the Kdevelop!
<Mr-B> I still dont know*
<James147> Mr-B: if you have the "unsupported updateds" checked in kpackagekit then you should be able to install it via kpackagekit
<Mr-B> I did enable it, where shall i go to search for Kdevelop in KPackageKit? like do i have to hit the Software management tab and type Kdevelop or what?
<James147> Mr-B: also, if you have added the "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta"  ppa I would also add the  "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" ppa
<James147> Mr-B: I would first go to the updates tab and hit the refresh button (just in case) then go to the softweare managment tab and search for kdevelop
<Mr-B> Thank you so much, It worked!
<Kenjiro> hello there
<Kenjiro> can anyone tell me if mencoder on kubuntu has mpeg support?
<Kenjiro> my cousin has kubuntu installed on his notebook. When he tries to convert a video from AVI to MPEG, mencoder complains about the codec.
<Kenjiro> but he can play the original AVI file, so... it's not a DivX codec which is missing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<PeterDrop> good morning!
<BluesKaj> Morning
<PeterDrop> i have problems to install pgadmin3 on kubuntu 10.01 :( gtk warning or something like that
<PeterDrop> any help on this topic? :D
<PeterDrop> *10.04
<ubsafder> i pluged a usb drive looks like it is doing a filecheck before mounting how can i get the status of that file check
<ubsafder> it is hudge disk i just want to know when can i expect to have it online
<ubsafder> using apt-get how do i reinstall a software ?
<Pici> sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<ubsafder> i plugged a usb device how can i know when it will be available
<Khaotic> is kendall jenner really 14
<Kenjiro> can anyone tell me if mencoder on kubuntu has mpeg support?
<DarthFrog> From the mencoder man page: It  encodes  to  MPEG-4 (DivX/Xvid)
<DarthFrog> It  encodes  to  MPEG-4
<DarthFrog>        (DivX/Xvid)
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: sorry, I meant mpeg 1 or 2
<Kenjiro> on my Slackware box I can do that without problems (avi -> mpeg[1|2])
<Kenjiro> on kubuntu... it doesn't work
<DarthFrog> Kenjiro: The man page suggests that it can convert from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4.  No mention of encoding into MPEG-2.
<DarthFrog> Why would you want to go from AVI to MPEG-2?  I can't see any benefit (unless you were making a DVD) and just a wasted increase in file size.
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: my cousin needs something like that
<Kenjiro> his TV can play videos directly from a USB stick (or USB HDD) But it only plays mpeg1 or mpeg2
<Kenjiro> dumb, yes
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: mencoder can make that kind of conversion/encoding
<DarthFrog> Kenjiro: I don't know, I just read the man page to answer your question.
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: yes, I know. But I know it can do because I had to do that once or twice in my lifetime *grin*
<DarthFrog> What happens when you pass mencoder the same command-line parameters that worked previously?
<moscowboy> hi
<moscowboy> somebody say me please what programm I showl to install to have translation in brouser when I move my mouse cursore over any word ???
<moscowboy> *should
<DarthFrog> moscowboy: I presume that you'd like an English word translated into Russian?
<pushkaraj> Hello everybody I have downloaded kate source code, and imported it in eclipse, and wanted to execute it. But I am not able to find any 'main' method to execute, can anyone please help me executing it? btw, I am new to KDE and its applications.
<moscowboy> I have same program in windows, and one guy had said ythat I can get it in linux
<moscowboy> yes
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: sorry, let me recheck that info on my slackware box at home
<DarthFrog> moscowboy: Then perhaps asking on the Russian Ubuntu IRC channel might be more helpful?
<DarthFrog> !ru | moscowboy
<ubottu> moscowboy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<moscowboy> DarthFrog   no...  please say me here!
<DarthFrog> moscowboy: Of course.  I was just trying to be helpful.
<DarthFrog> moscowboy: I was thinking that since we are an English-only channel that we wouldn't be of much help to you.
<moscowboy> DarthFrog  ок   I am trying to ask it in ru-channel
<DarthFrog> moscowboy: If you get the answer, I'd like to know what it is, so I could help the next person who asks.
<moscowboy> DarthFrog  ok )))  wait --- russian guys may be help me ))
<mvk> is 2.6.35 final available trough ppa for lucid?
<mvk> :)
<slinker1> looks like in kernel-ppa
<slinker1> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<DarthFrog> Is there anything new in 2.6.35 relevant to a desktop system?
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: I just tried converting an AVI (DivX/XviD) file to mpeg1 on my computer at home (Slackware) using menconder. Worked just fine
<Kenjiro> I will ask my cousin to try the EXACT same parameters and see what happens on his kubuntu
<DarthFrog> Kenjiro: That makes sense to me.
<mirian> hello
<moscowboy> DarthFrog   <shadow> moscowboy: https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/918/             gTranslate                0.7
<mirian> hello
<moscowboy> DarthFrog  is not gud   but  better then nothing
<DarthFrog> moscowboy: Thanks.
<mariana> hola como estas
<DarthFrog> !es | mariana
<ubottu> mariana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: too bad my cousin is not at home now :(
<DarthFrog> Kenjiro: If you can do it with Slack, I don't see why he couldn't also do it with Kubuntu.
<DarthFrog> Kenjiro: What command did you use?  I could try it here, on my system, and see if it works.
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: yes, he should be able to to it with kubuntu
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: nice, hold on
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: mencoder SOURCE.avi -of mpeg -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2video -oac mp3lame -o test.mpeg
<DarthFrog> Kenjiro: Yes, it works.
<Kenjiro> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm good
<Kenjiro> if it doesn't work for him... I will tell him to kill himself LOL
<DarthFrog> Well, no don't do that.  :-)  We want to keep our Kubuntu users.  :-)
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: ahahahahaha
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: he was about to format his hdd and install ubuntu
<Kenjiro> I told him to wait a bit ;)
<Kenjiro> see how nice I am.... he even thought installing Slackware on his notebook ;)
<Kenjiro> and I told him to wait :D
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: he is really a newbie when it comes to linux.
<djustice> anybody here tried kxtodvd?
<Riddell> ** Alpha 3 candidate CDs need testing now, all welcome  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<GrimmjowJ> can somebody help me change my computer name on my network?
<GrimmjowJ> can somebody help me change my computer name on my network?
<GrimmjowJ> is anybody out there?
<Pici> GrimmjowJ: I'm here... but I'm not familiar with the KDE interface.  I can suggest how to do it from a terminal though.
<Pici> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<GrimmjowJ> im running gnome
<GrimmjowJ> just running ubuntu
<Pici> GrimmjowJ: Well, you're in #kubuntu.  Actually. I don't remember how to do it from network manager in gnome either.  I always use the cli method.  If you'd prefer to do it graphically I suggest asking in #ubuntu
<GrimmjowJ> dont know why but this channel was the default one setup in konversation
<Kenjiro> djustice: how good is this kxtodvd?
<DarthFrog> GrimmjowJ: konversation is a KDE app. :-)
<GrimmjowJ> aaah
<DarthFrog> Kenjiro: If he's a Linux newcomer, then Slack would be ... challenging. :-)
<GrimmjowJ> that explains it then
<edb> What is the tangible difference between netbook remix and normal desktop edition for end users?
<edb> is there a package they can install to change between them - eg ubuntu-netbook to ubuntu-desktop?
<edb> ( I have no installed version yet to check this against )
<DarthFrog> !nbr | edb
<ubottu> edb: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<edb> DarthFrog: That much seems clear, but it (and the linked page) don't really seem to answer my specific question. Forgive me if I'm missing something obvius
<edb> *obvious
<DarthFrog> edb: I have no experience with the Netbook Remix version.  However, "apt-cache search remix" does turn up several specific packages.
<edb> which I suppose I could phrase better: I am really looking for a path between the already written netbook CD I have and ordinary Desktop, that's likely to work
<DarthFrog> You could always install the kubuntu-desktop package onto a netbook remix system.
<edb> heh yeah - my hope is that my girlfriend will be able to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and have it work
<DarthFrog> Don't see why it wouldn't.
<edb> I guess we shall see :)
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: that's why I didn't advise him to try slackware
<Kenjiro> HOWEVER, I began in the linux universe in 1997, and it was with slackware (that's why i still use it)
<Kenjiro> but since he is not an IT freak like me... I advise him to go for ubuntu/kubuntu. He saw my KDE... and decided to go for kubuntu ;)
<DarthFrog> Kenjiro: That's a good choice.  I started with Slack in 1994 and with KDE 1.0.  Kubuntu is great for both newbies and old hands.
 * BluesKaj ponders daughter's Imac
<BluesKaj> gonna try to retreive some of the music she stored on it for my kubuntu media server , any advice ?
<DarthFrog> Macs do SMB.
<Kenjiro> DarthFrog: I began using KDE back in 1997 (or is 98?) on version 0.8
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, ok , maybe I won't have the probs I had with W7
<djustice> Kenjiro: still alpha. ill link you. its like devede or convertXtodvd(doze app). but kde. and twice as fast as devede.
<djustice> Kenjiro: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KxToDVD?content=122178
<Kenjiro> djustice: I use convertXtodvd on windows. Very good software
<djustice> super simple. no menu magic. just videos one after the other so far.
<Kenjiro> djustice: thanks I had already searched it on google ;)
<Kenjiro> devede has too many dependencies for my taste ;)
<djustice> i have an issue with some video formats tho. they extract too big :/ so they dont fit on dvd..
<djustice> Kenjiro: ya, pygtk sucks. hard.
<djustice> you can line up 10-15 small youtube vids with it. or any aXXo rip works.
<djustice> im looking for ppl who've tried it. as i dont have time to test which formats/encodings it still fails for.
<djustice> but yea. most piratebay movies work. download->kxtodvd->add->burn dvd.
<djustice> also, looking for ppl who have tried this plasma widget: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/DiscBurner?content=122179
<djustice> i need feedbackz
<Kenjiro> djustice: I never used that plasma widget
<djustice> Kenjiro: koolkool. thx for lookn tho :) try it out one day if you want. it hides in a panel pretty small. down to 22x22.
<es> hello to all, I've a 64bit system and having problem running nspluginwrapper for flash. i've read all the info and tried everything suggested on the forums and I'm running out of ideas. the main problem is that pluginreg.dat doesn't get updated and about:plugins shows no flash installation even if all the package are installed
<es> the flash plugin just worked once then I've added the partner repository installed sun-java after that nspluginwrapper started having problems hanging firefox, after several wipe and reinstall I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1511278 even if the problem was unrelated I tried what suggested and disabled partner updated reinstalled all the nsplugingwrapper dependencies and reinstalled flashplugin-installer but still firefox doesn't want to
<es>  acknoledge the flash plugin and doesn't update plugin list
<constanza> Hola...me pasan la pagina de kububtu en español..?
<Mamarok> !es | Lucida
<ubottu> Lucida: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<es> i hate the bot
<es> and i'm not spanish
<avihay_> :->
<Mamarok> es: sorry, you can still change your nick, we can hardly change country codes
<es> I had this nick way before the bot was programmed, btw it was just to make a smile in some faces
<Mamarok> es: it's not the bot, this is the official country code, out of our reach to change that
<es> btw, anyone here use a 64bit system and is willing to help me having flash working again? I'm going crazy it was working perfectly yesterday. I described what I done here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9674780#post9674780
<pvandewyngaerde> my flash is broken too,  but it still works in my chrome
<es> pvandewyngaerde: really I tried that but it doesn't show in about:plugins. did you made a flash installation inside chrome or what?
<pvandewyngaerde> i think google chrome manages its own plugins
<es> pvandewyngaerde: so you didn't install anything it did just worked right?
<es> for me it doesn't
<pvandewyngaerde> i installed chrome,   before flash also worked in Firefox, now i cant play youtube movies anymore in FF
<pvandewyngaerde> hmm, my uname -m  says i am only running i686 , not 64
<es> I can't even get a 32b version... how did you get a 32bit firefox there is no 32b in the repo and in the mozilla.com site you got automatically the one for your arch :/
<es> I start thinking of the warning on the ubuntu download page
<es> but I really need 64 bit for my needs
<es> not for browsing though
<ikonia> es: what's the issue
<es> hello ikonia the issue is that I can't get firefox/chrome/opera to see the flash plugin I described in dettail what I done here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9674780#post9674780
<es> I think many people that enabled the partner rep would have been probably affected by this... I don't know I'm running out of ideas
<sebastiano> hi, I wanted to check out kde 4.5 rc2, but after login I just get a black screen+cursor, any ideas?
<ikonia> es: I see what you mean, I don't see why firefox would ignore the plugin
<es> pluginreg.dat should be updated everytime isn't it? I tried putting it in .mozilla/plugins but no change
<es> ikonia: you have a 64bit system?
<ikonia> I do
<ikonia> but it's ubuntu, not kubuntu
<es> I have both, maybe I may insert the entry by hand and see what it do...
<es> ikonia:  it shouldn't make any difference k/ubuntu
<ikonia> es: and it's working fine for me
<slow-motion> hi
<jose___> hola
<jose___> hay alguien aqui?
<crashsystems> anyone have an idea what might be causing a huge number of zombie kded4 processes?
#kubuntu 2010-08-04
<kathe> not directly kubuntu, but not getting much response in ubuntu, any know how to solve a booting problem here?
<senfman> hi
<senfman> How can I make kubuntu rerun hardware detection and rebuild xorg.con after connecting a new monitor?
<maco> you shouldnt need an xorg.conf
<maco> systemsettings -> display should allow you to configure multiple monitors
<James147> senfman: depends on the grapihcs card... also kubuntu dosnt have an xorg.conf by default anymore
<senfman> James147: where is it configured now?
<senfman> I replaced my old monitor by the new one, which supports a higher resolution.
<James147> senfman: same place, just isent needed (xorg can now auto detect settings)
<senfman> James147: how can I make autodetect them?
<James147> senfman: remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (or rename it)  but telling us your graphics card will lead to better help as they can be configured differently
<senfman> I have an nvidia card
<senfman> GeForce 7300 LE
<James147> senfman: then its best to install teh proprity drivers (if you havent already) and you can run "kdesudo nvidia-settings" to configure xorg.conf
<senfman> James147: Ah ok. I considered this already. I am sure this will work...
<senfman> James147: I just wondered wether there is a way to have the same hardware recognition as at initial installation.
<James147> senfman: removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf  should take you back to the default settigns (after restarting x). You can also regenerator the xorg.conf  by running "sudo nvidia-xconfig"  which is whats run after you install the proprity drivers I beleasve
<senfman> James147: I tried nvidia-xconfig already. Funny thing is, that this still assumes my system to have the old monitor.
<James147> senfman: I take it you have rebooted since you replaced the monitor?
<senfman> James147: yes.
<James147> senfman: then your best best would be to use nvidia-settings
<senfman> James147: like 5  times. What I did not do yet was trying to remove xorg.conf
<senfman> James147: this is probably the best way.
<guest> i need some help
<James147> !help | guest
<ubottu> guest: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guest> i got problem with my ubuntu 10.04 log screen settings i cant unlock
<guest> what shoul i do?
<James147> guest: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<guest> ubuntu
<James147> guest: you should ask in #ubuntu then
<guest> okey thanks anyway
<gnomefreak> oh sure throw him our way
<James147> gnomefreak: ^^ dont know anything about the gnome screen saver... how are we ment to help :S
<gnomefreak> James147: good point
<cato37> can someone explain just what kwallet is, and why a program like okular would want to use it?
<Elench> cato37: it stores passwords and stuff in an encrypted form
<cato37> Elench: i am opening a pdf that i just downloaded... why would it have okular want to open kwallet? should i deny or say yes?
<Elench> I can't think of a good reason for that
<cato37> me neither. lol.
<Elench> I'd deny and see what doesn't work
<cato37> ah, the pdf is encrypted.... i have to use the key that they sent to my email.
<cato37> i had been using ms for so long that i was paranoid...
<Elench> Ah, then it was wanting to check if you had stored it in your kwallet before
<teb_> Hi there, anyone here want to assist a failure n00b?
<xenthral> whats wrong teb_?
<teb_> Well, I'm kinda new with Kubuntu
<teb_> And I added alot of widget on my desktop, and suddenly (i dunno if I clicked someting or) they are gone...
<xenthral> go on
<teb_> guessing I hidding it
<teb_> but dunno how to get them back
<teb_> if you understand what I mean
<xenthral> yes, but I'm unsure what would cause that
<teb_> hehe
<xenthral> I'm stumped :)
<xenthral> maybe try adding them again?
<teb_> I can try
<teb_> lol, think I found it out :D
<teb_> I just [removed activity desktop or something]
<xenthral> oh right!
<xenthral> the top right thing
<teb_> hehe
<teb_> Thanks for listning
<xenthral> you can have 'virtual' desktops, yep
<xenthral> you just jumped to a new one
<teb_> But how do I know how many "destop" i have, and how can I switch between them?
<xenthral> top right
<xenthral> zoom out
<teb_> oh
<xenthral> to zoom back in on one its the magnifying glass
<teb_> Thank, and thanks for taking your time
<xenthral> glad I could help a little!
<teb_> xD
<teb_> Aint easy with something that new :D
<xenthral> you'll be comfortable with it in no time
<xenthral> I had a lot of issues when I shut down my panel once :P
<teb_> :D
<teb_> Well, I love Linux, just need to learn it
<mcurran> Still trying to keep my desktop icons in one place after every reboot...  :(  [KDE - SUCKS!!!]
<nixternal> mcurran: yeah, that's the way to stick around here. watch what you say please
<eagles0513875> hey guys is anyone else experiencing random crashes with the nvidia-current driver to where u have to do a hard reboot and the drive fails to load and you end up in low graphics mode? restarting x gets me to the gdm since i also have gnome installed. rebooting system gets me back to using kdm
<caryb> In Maverick I get low graphics mode every boot & when I select restart x it starts fine (i'm using the current prop nvidia driver)
<eagles0513875> !maverick | Carnage\
<ubottu> Carnage\: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> caryb: see above join ubuntu+1 for 10.10 support
<caryb> not asking for support was drawing out from eagles.... what his setup is & whether the nvidia driver might be causing this
<michiduta> hello
<michiduta> is there a way to easily install all dbg packages fot currently installed packages?
<michiduta> for*
<Guest43350> do you mean something like install *-dev?
<michiduta> i don't know what that command does so i wouldn't know
<michiduta> I only want to have the debug packages installed but without having to mannualyy hunt each and evry one down and install
<Guest43350> michiduta, I'm searching.. but please remember that it will be a huge amount of software
<michiduta> so could i do something like apt-get install "installed"-dbg? With installed being something for the system to recognize all currently installed packages?
<michiduta> Ok
<michiduta> sudo apt-cache search *-dbg
<michiduta> E: Regex compilation error
<michiduta> Is this normal?
<Guest43350> michiduta, I'm trying this and I get this error, too..
<Guest43350> I don't know what's wrong
<Guest43350> try wrapping in single quotes '
<michiduta> Running kubuntu 10.04 x64 if it matters
<Guest43350> to prevent shell expansion.. No, it doesn't matter :D
<michiduta> sudo apt-cache search '*-dbg'? Same error
<michiduta> same with double quotes "
<Guest43350> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg537012.html
<Guest43350> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg536982.html
<Guest43350> so try apt-cache search -- -dev
<michiduta> But i don't want dev
<michiduta> i want dbg
<michiduta> and the command on the link you gave me works
<Guest43350> then substitute dbg!!
<michiduta> It shows me a lot of dbg packages
<michiduta> thanks
<michiduta> Actually it shows so many that my terminal can't show the entire list :O
<michiduta> I'm guessing this shows all available dbg packages not just the ones for the packages i currently have installed, right?
<Guest43350> michiduta, yep, you can try adding the --names-only switch, and i'm looking for other switches
<michiduta> ok thanks
<Guest43350> michiduta, i don't think there's an easy way to get what you want, maybe you need to set up a little shell script
<Guest43350> because you must have a list of all installed packages, then append the -dbg suffix, then see if <pkg>-dbg exist
<Guest43350> michiduta and if it exists, install it
<michiduta> .... i'm not good with shell scripts.... don't even know how to make one ..... so .... thanks for your help...
<Guest43350> bye bye :D
<bigbrovar> .
<lyhana8_> salut, j'essai de configurer une imprimante epson epl-6200l en réseau mais je ne la trouve pas avec l'outil de configuration
<smooph> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<smooph> :)
<lyhana8> sorry I though I was on ubuntu-fr
<lyhana8> I'm trying to set up a network epson printer (epl-6200L) but it's not detected by the GUI
<smooph> no problem just don't be sad when nobody answers ;)
<lyhana8> looking from windows told me the ip is 192.168.0.1 (which is my router o_O) on port 9100 and with RAW protocol
<smooph> is it a network printer ?
<smooph> or connected via usb ?
<lyhana8> smooph: it's connected to the router so I guess it's a network one
<ubuntu_> me
<ubuntu_> ?
<lyhana8> ok it's a USB cabnle that connect it to the routeur
<smooph> but is it connected to the router via ethernet cable or usb?
<smooph> ok
<smooph> than your router must have some function like a print server if it doesn't this is the reason why its not working
<smooph> what kind of router do you have
<lyhana8> smooph: Dlink, I manage to print from windows
<lyhana8> it's a Dlink DI-524UP smooph
<smooph> did you install the driver for the printer?
<smooph> does the printer work when connected to the pc directly?
<lyhana8> smooph: no Idea I'm doing an internship and I'm not really comfortable unplugging everything in front of my boss :P
<smooph> ok i understand
<smooph> i think your problem might be that the correct driver is missing
<smooph> http://tinyurl.com/2u8nvok
<smooph> might help
<smooph> lyhana8: or even better http://tinyurl.com/2v2empa
<smooph> I hope this helps
<Andrew9> what's the fcking deal with hibernation in kubuntu?
<Andrew9> can't it ever be fixed by the devs?
<lyhana8> smooph: ok I compile .tgz
<smooph> lyhana8: is it working ?
<lyhana8> smooph: no idea how to use this
<lyhana8> ok I compiled it but then what ?
<jpperez> Hello
<pa1983> hello
<pa1983> Is there som known problem with ext4 where processes get stuck in D STATE if say you make a file transfire of 500Gb of data over Gbit lan to say /dev/sda3 and at the same time run dpkg and it get stuck in D STATE indefenetly until what ever program is sued to make the file trasfire finishes?
<pa1983> I noticed this problem on a 10.04 kubuntu machine to day. Also manadged to replicate it on a gentoo machine wit a ext4 formated disk.
<pa1983> dam anoying problem.
<pa1983> seems to ext4 that causes it after som googeling but Im no expert
<slow-motion> hi
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> how do i get openoffice with gtk? looks somehow ugly with qt widgets/styling
<freinhard> are the openoffice.org-style-* packags just for icons or more then that?
<James147> freinhard: not sure, but changing that might help
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<James147> freinhard: also system settings > appearnce > gtk+ styles might help
<freinhard> James147: works for everything besides openoffice
<James147> freinhard: try changing openoffice.org-kde with openoffice.org-gnome
 * freinhard wonders who released that unfinished piece of software.
<jussi> probably someone who worked very hard on it...
<freinhard> i appreciate the effort to port it to qt, but that's just not ready for production
<freinhard> removing openoffice.org-style-oxygen did the trick. back to gnome icons but at least i can read the menu txt
<freinhard> maybe that's just another symptom of intel driver brokeness
<eagles0513875> is there anyone here on the nvidia current driver, cuz im having some super nasty issues with the video driver as well as plasma randomly crashing
 * James147 think hes on that one...
<ping__luce> hi. I want to buy an Asus x5dij notebook. how can I verify if kubuntu 10.04 supports it ?
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, you have that fancy 9400 right, which does have some bug reports on launchpad iirc.
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: 8800gt
<BluesKaj> oh. ok\
<BluesKaj> strange eagles0513875
<derdon> do I have to restart KDE after installing kde-l10n-XX? can I do this without having to exit my KDE session?
<BluesKaj> kde-l10n-XX ?
<computergeeksjw> in aptitude, I typed + when on kubuntu-desktop under Tasks so I would have KDE available. Now the startup screen says kubuntu. I want my orange ubuntu back during the startup phase.
<computergeeksjw> How do i get it?
<James147> computergeeksjw: try removing plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo
<computergeeksjw> thanks
<wastrel> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   maybe
<James147> computergeeksjw: to get gdm back I think you have to run "sudo update-alternatives --config gdm"
<computergeeksjw> It's the boot animation, not gdm vs kdm
<wastrel> ah right bootsplash
<James147> computergeeksjw: wasn't sure if you wanted that as well ^^
<computergeeksjw> I was given a choice to set either gdm or kdm as my defaule
<computergeeksjw> I just wanted kdm available
<computergeeksjw> but thx
<wastrel> i never reboot anyway :]
<James147> wastrel: I wouldent but sleep dosent work on my desktop :(
<apparle> hey guys has the rekonq crashing issue fixed ?
<santhust> hi everyone. I have just installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 10.04. but Amarok is not playing any music :(. please help.
<santhust> anyone there?
<James147> santhust: any music, or just mp3s?
<James147> santhust: you might need to install kubuntu-restricted-extras  if thats the case
<santhust> @James: any music
<santhust> @james: unable to play any music
<santhust> @james: but music plays fine in Rhythmbox ..!!
<James147> santhust: wont play, or no sound?
<santhust> @james: wont play.
<James147> santhust: try installing the above and see what happens (need to resart amarok after)
<santhust> @james: when i press the play icon, then momentarily (less than a second), it tries to play, then stop.
<santhust> @james: ok. i'll try.
<santhust> @james: ok trying...will catch up later. Thanks :)
<santhust> <james> i installed kubuntu-restricted-extras... restarted amarok. it didn't play still. then i removed and reinstalled it. shut down and restarted computer. now amarok playing fine. :) thanks a lot :)
<BluesKaj> santhust, you might also consider medibuntu for other media
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<carop> Hello. I have a computer and a knoppix CD with which I can boot the computer and then access the (currently blank) hard drive as well as the internet (so I can retrieve files from the web etc). I'd like to install kubuntu on this computer. Can I avoid burning a CD ? (Actually I even have two hard drives on this computer. I'd be happy if I could just write the iso image to the second hard disk and boot from it but I guess it won't work...)
<pucko-> carop, actually, you can do something like that.. might not be completely newbie friendly though.
<pucko-> oh he left
<masnun_> hello
<masnun_> Hello all!
<SanTah> hello my ethernet is not working properly
<SanTah> do i have to install chipset drivers
<SanTah> i have a sg31g2b an the inet needs sometimes extremly long to load the page
<SanTah> sometimes it is away and sometimes it cant load the page
<DarthFrog> SanTah: If it loads a page, it's working and you don't need new chipset drivers.  Likely the problem is with the network.
<SanTah> hmpf
<SanTah> in windows everything function so what should be with the network
<Kubuntu-User10> hallo
<Kubuntu-User10> ich hab da zwei Fragen die KDE betreffen. 1.) Warum vergisst KDE immer meine Auflösung bzw wie kann ich das verhindern?
<mfraz74> hello
<Pici> !de | Kubuntu-User10
<ubottu> Kubuntu-User10: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Kubuntu-User10> My kde desktop doesn't keep my resolution. How can I fix this isue?
<troopperi> Kubuntu-User10: wich graphic card you have?
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<j___> Hi there phoenix]#
<phoenix_> hello j
<phoenix_> i have removed my nvidia graphics card and i am using the internal graphics device in my intel 915GAV board. i replaced the x.org.conf with the xorg.conf.failsafe for using the xserver initially. now i want to install the driver for  igd
<phoenix_> i run this command "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel", it said it was already installed, but i purged and reinstalled it. it has not changed the xorg.conf. is there a command to detect the hardware installed?
<Pici> Yes, delete xorg.conf and it will attept to use udev to detect the hardware automatically.
<phoenix_> i will try that thank you pici
<boby> when there will be ubuntu 10.04.1
<boby> it shoul be relesed 3 months after 27.4 (10.04 relese date)
<boby> anybody?
<boby> does anybody know?
<cuznt> when it is ready i would assume
<cuznt> try ubuntu.org
<Pici> boby: Scheduled for Aug 12th.
<Pici> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<phoenix_> Pici: the xorg.conf is not created
<Pici> phoenix_: Thats correct.
<Pici> phoenix_: Its not needed to start Xorg.
<phoenix_> Pici: but i am not able to get graphics acceleration
<Pici> phoenix_: I'm not familiar with how the menu layout is in KDE, its probably best if someone else gives you a hand checking if you can enable any restricted drivers.
<phoenix_> Pici: i tried the jockey program, it is not able to detect the hardware
<slow-motion> hi
<torsten_> hello. just recently Kontact starts with summary. And then there no click has an effect in Kontact. I can't switch to calendar, news or mail. How can I get Kontact working again?
<mfraz74> i had that too, not sure how i sorted it though
<mfraz74> still doesn't seem to be working properly either
<torsten_> hm... really annoying...
<phoenix_> Pici: i tried the command "Xorg -configure" it created xorg.conf.new file. i then moved the file to the X11 directory and uded this command "sudo X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phoenix_> Pici: it worked
<torsten_> has no one an idea how to solve that problem?
<xzased> Hi. In Kubuntu Lucid, how can I make my wireless connection active even when I logout?
<maco> xzased: in the connection's setting, mark it as a system connection
<mfraz74> is it possible to configure a printer for every user on the one computer?
<xzased> maco: The system connection option is greyed out.
<maco> xzased: i know that configuring it in /etc/network/interfaces would do it too, but that shouldnt be necessary :-/
<torsten_> hello. just recently Kontact starts with summary. And then there no click has an effect in Kontact. I can't switch to calendar, news or mail. How can I get Kontact working again?
<mfraz74> torsten_: you might have to remove all the settings for kontact in .kde/share/config
<torsten_> will give it a try
<torsten_> no, doesnt help. process kontact doesnt react furthermore
<hstefan> hi
<hstefan> is there some terminal program to count file lines?
<torsten_> hstefan: wc -l [file]
<hstefan> torsten_: thanks
<torsten_> np
<torsten__> hello. just recently Kontact starts with summary. And then there no click has an effect in Kontact. I can't switch to calendar, news or mail. How can I get Kontact working again?
<fidelix> What's ubuntu 10.04 sound server?
<well_laid_lawn> isn't it pulseaudio?
<fidelix> How do i change the default sound server on Kubuntu?
<fidelix> I guess pulseaudio is not detecting my mic.
<well_laid_lawn> alot of ppl just remove pulse - it is problematic
<slow-motion> n8
<fidelix> Well, if i remove pulse my whole kde installation goes with it
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<well_laid_lawn> does alsa see the mic?
<well_laid_lawn> look in   alsamixer   in konsole
<fidelix> no it doesnt
<fidelix> oops
<fidelix> it does
<well_laid_lawn> is it a usb mic?
<fidelix> Front Mic Boost and Mic Boost
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<fidelix> No
<fidelix> Its a laptop
<fidelix> But i'm with an external mic
<well_laid_lawn> they turned up in alsamixer?
<fidelix> yes
<well_laid_lawn> top left in alsamixer has a button to hit for capture cards - f4 I think
<fidelix> F5 actually
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> does the mic show in there?
<fidelix> yes, it is in /proc/asound/devices
<well_laid_lawn> in f5 it should show the capture volume not just a boost or something
<fidelix> Yes, its there
<fidelix> And its 100%
<well_laid_lawn> does   ffmpeg -i plughw:1,0 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 192k out.wav   give you any capturing?
<well_laid_lawn> oops does   ffmpeg -i plughw:1,0 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 192k out.mp3   give you any capturing?
<fidelix> ill install ffmpeg
<fidelix> http://pastebin.com/twuN9REe
<well_laid_lawn> it is ubuntus ffmpeg so there is no mp3 support
<fidelix> I dont get it, libmp3lame0 is installed
<well_laid_lawn> look at the config options at the start of ffmpegs output
<well_laid_lawn> no libmp3lame
<well_laid_lawn> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fidelix> I have restricted formats installed
<well_laid_lawn> when ubuntu built ffmpeg they on purpose chose not to include mp3 in it
<fidelix> i know. But i dont understand the relation
<well_laid_lawn> but since the mic is found by alsa you need to get around pulse or make pulse work with the mic
<well_laid_lawn> what is the lappy model?
<fidelix> Philco 15008
<well_laid_lawn> I'll have a google
<fidelix> Now, making pulse work with the mic will be something.
<well_laid_lawn> everything in google about that lappy is in spanish...
<well_laid_lawn> ot portugese
<fidelix> Portuguese, actually. hehehe
<fidelix> I'm from Brazil.
<well_laid_lawn> there's a portugese channel
<well_laid_lawn> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<well_laid_lawn> they might know the hardware better
<fidelix> The hardware is generic.
<fidelix> It works on windows out of the box
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> lspci and look for what the mic is
<fidelix> http://pastebin.com/gvJ3GQ4b
<well_laid_lawn> no finding much with google
<well_laid_lawn> seems it mostly works for people
<fidelix> hmm
<fidelix> If i could remove pulseaudio
<well_laid_lawn> is it one particular app you want it to work with?
<fidelix> Skype
<well_laid_lawn> I've seen alot of folk have trouble with sound and skype - let me try another google
<fidelix> Its not working in qarecord either
<fidelix> http://pastebin.com/FyYtdgJj
<fidelix> Check if you see anything strange on its output
<well_laid_lawn> Writing to file /home/fidelix/New1.wav - is that file there?
<fidelix> Yes. But if i write to a new one its the same.
<well_laid_lawn> /home/fidelix/New1.wav already exists, renaming old file to /home/fidelix/New1.old2.wav - is that one diff?
<fidelix> They're all diff
<fidelix> (3126) KSycocaPrivate::openDatabase: Trying to open ksycoca from  "/var/tmp/kdecache-fidelix/ksycoca4"
<fidelix> This seems suspicious
<fidelix> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<fidelix> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<fidelix> This too
<well_laid_lawn> lots of app do that
<well_laid_lawn> so qarecord does record diff wavs
<well_laid_lawn> so hopefully it is a just a skype setup thing
<fidelix> no
<fidelix> qarecord only recorded diff wavs because every time i hit record it creates a new file
<fidelix> And renames the old onde to .old
<well_laid_lawn> does it record sound?
<fidelix> Nop
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> fidelix: try in console   arecord test.wav   and speak into the mic - ctrl+c to stop
<well_laid_lawn> s/console/konsole
<fidelix> ok
<fidelix> how do i play with console the sound?
<fidelix> Did it
<fidelix> there is some noise
<fidelix> But no voice
<well_laid_lawn> what does   arecord -l   return then?
<fidelix> **** Lista de Dispositivos CAPTURE Hardware ****
<fidelix> placa 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]
<fidelix>   Dispositivo secundário: 1/1
<fidelix>   Dispositivo secundário #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBotK1> fidelix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<well_laid_lawn> try in konsole   arecord -v test.wav   and speak into the mic - ctrl+c to stop
<well_laid_lawn> it seems to see the mic
<fidelix> Just noise
<well_laid_lawn> the -v option was to get some terminal output from arecord to check for errors
<fidelix> If u want i can pastebin it
<fidelix> Its a lot of info
<well_laid_lawn> no
<well_laid_lawn> any obvious errors?
<well_laid_lawn> and have you got the pcm or master selected in the kmix
<well_laid_lawn> as the master
<fidelix> ill check it
<fidelix> Master = Master
<well_laid_lawn> try using the pcm as master
<fidelix> ok
#kubuntu 2010-08-05
<fidelix> Doesnt work either
<fidelix> dude, i'll kill myself
<well_laid_lawn> I had to go to the front door
<well_laid_lawn> fidelix: ?
<well_laid_lawn> !
<fidelix> I'm setting the rope.
<fidelix> what?
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<fidelix> hehehe
<well_laid_lawn> I moved to archlinux to get away from things like pulse - maybe someone else has an idea...
<OrnateHybrid> God
<OrnateHybrid> That was terrible
<OrnateHybrid> Being in an IRC with a bunch of mac fanboys
<hawkI> How many video cards can I put in a kubuntu system? (Looking to run 3 monitors)
<well_laid_lawn> one onboard or agp/pci-e and as many pci cards as you have slots afaik
<well_laid_lawn> that is   pci
<Attilo> hola
 * hawkI leans over the open chassis
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<hawkI> 6 PCI slots and 1 AGP. 4 open PCi slots, 1 video card in the AGP slot.
<hawkI> How many can be used as one virtual display at the same time?
<well_laid_lawn> you can setup all that you have to be one display - one of 'em or ten
<well_laid_lawn> you need a device and monitor section for each and tell where you want them positioned
<well_laid_lawn> http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<well_laid_lawn> the bottom half is the xorg.conf file setup stuff
<NajaHaje> Hi everyone
<NajaHaje> I have a little problem
<NajaHaje> I run NoScript with firefox 3.6.8, and i have no sound when he block a script
<well_laid_lawn> maybe someone in #mozilla will know...?
<NajaHaje> The path for block.wav file is supposed to be: chrome://noscript/skin/block.wav
<NajaHaje> wait, i think that is a kde problem
<OrnateHybrid> I <3 NetBeans
<Guest11331> does anybody's rekonq browser, Arora browser, or Konqueror with webkit crash?
<Guest11331> anything that uses webkit crashes on mine
<OrnateHybrid> I don't use any of those browsers
<OrnateHybrid> I use Firefox
<Guest11331> for some reason, those browsers crash on mine
<Guest11331> i even done reinstall of system, and done the same, and ive seen people use it succesfully
<Guest11331> but iam using firefox until i fix this
<OrnateHybrid> I find Firefox to be a very stable and versatile browser
<Guest11331> i know it is, but i also like webkit for its speed, also. and i want to test rekonq, because i heard it could be default web browser for kubuntu 10.10
<Guest11331> to see if i like it
<sea4ever> Hi, is there any tool that I can use to configure upstart scripts?
<OrnateHybrid> I've never been a fan of any default browsers
<OrnateHybrid> Especially IE -shudders-
<Guest11331> i know on windows i never use it for any reason
<Guest11331> i definitely dont use konqueror on kubuntu either
<Guest11331> have you ever tried konqueror?
<OrnateHybrid> I did
<OrnateHybrid> I didn't like it terribly much
<Guest11331> they need to improve KHTML before i ever use it
<sea4ever> Oh wait nevermind I found something.
<Guest11331> yahoo mail is messed up on konqueror, so is almost everything else
<Guest11331> so is youtube
<husam> hey
<husam> is anyone here?
<OrnateHybrid> No
<husam> for real
<husam> i have a proplem :S
<OrnateHybrid> Well
<OrnateHybrid> You can ask me your question
<OrnateHybrid> But chances are
<OrnateHybrid> I won't he answer is
<FloodBotK1> OrnateHybrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OrnateHybrid> Regardless
<OrnateHybrid> Ask your question
<OrnateHybrid> I'll do my best
<husam> when i start my pc
<husam> with kubuntu
<husam> it opens
<husam> but first time i installed it
<FloodBotK1> husam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<husam> the loading image had a good quality, now it have very bad quality its like low resolution
<husam> got it?
<OrnateHybrid> Hmm
<OrnateHybrid> Try going into your system settings
<OrnateHybrid> and changing the load image
<OrnateHybrid> to see if that effects anything
<husam> not the one after login
<husam> the one before
<OrnateHybrid> The one before
<OrnateHybrid> There is one before login?
<OrnateHybrid> Usually I don't watch my computer startup
<husam> mh
<husam> i think i found an answer
<husam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5020690&postcount=3
<husam> but for ubuntu :S
<FloodBotK1> husam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OrnateHybrid> Ubuntu and Kubuntu are nearly identical
<OrnateHybrid> all that is different
<OrnateHybrid> is the DE
<NajaHaje> Hey guy, what media player should i download ?
<Guest11331> husam: did you install proprieority driver for graphics card?
<OrnateHybrid> Windows Media Player For Teh Lulz
<husam> yes
<Guest11331> when i installed mine, it does that
<husam> i found boot/grub/menu.lst
<Guest11331> its where python doesnt support resolution the graphics card driver supports i think
<husam> i mean a answer about changing that menu
<husam> but i dont have anything like boot/grub/menu.lst
<husam> :S
<rosco_y> Is there a way to make a widget appear on all desktops?  (i.e., a clock)
<rosco_y> (all virtual desktops, that is)
<rosco_y> I would put a clock and the pastbin widget on all desktops, if I could....
<wastrel> linux
<EddieV223> test
<zess> test :)
<dylan_hrayka> i installed kubuntu inside winidows using wubi, is there a way to access the files on the windows  partion ?
<skafti> hi
<skafti> like an idiod here just installed kubuntu trying to make things work, cant get flash player working some genious here that can tip me
<skafti> or shouldnt i be here asking noobee questions
<well_laid_lawn> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<euphorial> skafti, In general, you can make Flash work just fine but using "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<euphorial> without quotes
<euphorial> Then restart browser(s), preferably using firefox.
<euphorial> If that doesn't work, I can't help you. But good luck :)
<skafti> thanx
<skafti> thanks alot it worked
<well_laid_lawn> euphorial: ^^
<euphorial> no problem.
<euphorial> well_laid_lawn, 'lo.
<well_laid_lawn> gday :] euphorial
<euphorial> Indeed ;). How are you?
<well_laid_lawn> always good :)
<skafti> what is the best videoplayer with kubuntu ? VLC maybe
<euphorial> good good
<euphorial> skafti, just use "Movie Player".
<euphorial> K Launcher -> Applications --> Multimedia ---> "Movie Player".
<euphorial> skafti, it will get the job done. I use it for all videos, but if there are other things you need just check out more.
<skafti> hm not installed
<euphorial> skafti, do you have any avi, mov, mpeg, etc, files?
<euphorial> skafti, double click one, and it will open a player, and might even ask you to download some extra utilities and what not.
<skafti> haha just stripped my computer
<skafti> finally had enough of win
<euphorial> It took you until 2010?
<euphorial> bahaha, I'm joshing. It's always good to get a convert no matter how it was obtained.
<euphorial> :-P
<skafti> had problem with player just now inserted a dvd and got an autoplay but did not offer to use vlc
<euphorial> skafti, unless the default problems give you trouble, I would just stick with them.
<skafti> yep think youŕe right
<euphorial> skafti, unless, like I've said, you need different options.. then you can "sudo synaptic" and when it loads type "movie player" or something to that effect in the search area.
<Punnya> #staff
<greenmang0> hello friends, i am using amarok 2.3.1 on kubuntu 10.04.... amarok's moodbar isn't working for me... any solution?
<jtheuer> find the error
<thomasfuston> is there any reason why kopete cant connect to msn?
<ArGGu^^> thomasfuston have tried other clients?
<ArGGu^^> *have you
<thomasfuston> ArGGu^^: i tried, pidgin working with no problem, empathy too, so its a kopete problem other networks work without a problem
<thomasfuston> only wlm (aka msn) not working but i dont see a reason, or what i could do to fix that
<ArGGu^^> thomasfuston check that pidgin is not connecting with http method
<ArGGu^^> kopete might not support it
<Hazamonzo_> dang it... why when i try to sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart i get a list of the Usage options...?
<ArGGu^^> Hazamonzo_ try sudo service apache2 restart
<Hazamonzo_> ArGGu^^: Ahh thank you that worked fine
<ArGGu^^> thomasfuston if pidgin is not using http method then I dont know what is the problem
<Hazamonzo_> Can you tell me what i did so i can understand better in the future?
<ArGGu^^> but if it is then msn clients cannot connect from 1863 port
<thomasfuston> ArGGu^^: thx for the answer, something is up with kopete, if i connect with kmess it works too, try to connect with kopete again disconnects kmess, so some transfer with the msn server must happen, well... will search on for a solution
<ArGGu^^> Hazamonzo_ the service command is just a command to manage daemons
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<thomasfuston> got another short question added, the kde ppa, and done an "sudo apt-get upgrade" there are 6 packages kept back, after i done a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" they still kept back, what can i do to install them?
<BluesKaj> thomasfuston, are just upgrading kde or the whole distro ?
<thomasfuston> BluesKaj: i just want to upgrade to the newese kde SC
<thomasfuston> +t
<jussi> thomasfuston: you did of course run sudo apt-get update ?
<BluesKaj> thomasfuston, 4.5 RC ?
<thomasfuston> jussi: i did, i upgraded some packages, but well this 6 packages not able to upgrade dunnow why
<thomasfuston> BluesKaj: no i just using 4.4.2 but want 4.4.4
<BluesKaj> thomasfuston, depending on your HW and installed apps , however you really should check this page first,http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4.5.php
<thomasfuston> BluesKaj: well i tried now an usual "sudo apt-get install package-name", but some depends not ok, but when i try to install the depends stuff, it tells me thats already the newest version
<BluesKaj> thomasfuston, that's the problem with early adoption of a RC , not all dependencies are met . personally i don't understand the hurry to install an unstable desktop environment
<BluesKaj> thomasfuston, perhaps #kde can help
<thomasfuston> BluesKaj: well, but 4.4.5 should be unstable huh?
<thomasfuston> shouldnt
<BluesKaj> well, if it has unmet dependencies ...then what would one call it?
<aguja85> in what path should i install jdk?
<James147> aguja85: how are you installing it?
<aguja85> i downloaded the .bin file from the web
<Pici> Is there a reason you aren't using the package in the repositories?
<James147> aguja85: isnt the one in the partener repos good enough?
<James147> aguja85: if not whats the default location it suggests?
<aguja85> yes, im at work hehe
<aguja85> not my decision
<James147> aguja85: if you at work (i am guessing no root then) then you will have to install it somewhere in your home directory
<James147> aguja85: the exact location dosnt matter that much as long as you add the path to the binaray files to the PATH varible
<aguja85> ok thanks
<moscowman> hi
<moscowman> what a hell is with my process????
<moscowman> mount.ntfs
<moscowman> 2555 root      20   0  3808 1132  600 R 77.5  0.1   2:45.39 mount.ntfs
<moscowman> 77.5% !!!  CPU
<moscowman> Should I kill him ?
<moscowman> fuck!   I killed torrent
<glaucous> Is there a Dropbox repository for Kubuntu?
<glaucous> Never mind, found it
<Vein> Hi
<BluesKaj> hmm, just installed kde 4.4.5 from the launchpad ppa on 3 kubuntu lucid pcs without a hitch..quite surprised :)
<BluesKaj> laptop,server and my old den desktop pc
<James147> BluesKaj: do you normally have problems with maintenance releases ?
<Vein> I need documentation about all command in konsole
<James147> Vein: ^^
<BluesKaj> James147, only if I do an early adoption , but this kde is obviously stable so I'm happy , so far :)\
<James147> Vein: ls /bin; ls /sbin; ls /usr/bin; ls /usr/sbin     will list all the commands
<James147> Vein: then "man <command>"  will give you more info about that command... or for a shorter help "<command> --help"
<James147> Vein: otherwise look for a tutorial on bash commands
<Vein> ok thanx ! Do you know a command to check-up my laptop stats, temparature, energy, etc ?
<James147> Vein: battery info can be obtained by "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/*"
<Vein> nice
<BluesKaj> Vein, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-laptop-battery-status-temperature/
<Vein> :)
<James147> BluesKaj: heh, same page I found after I gave that command :)
<BluesKaj> James147, good page :)
<luis> hello good day to you all i am having problems with an upgrade i use kubuntu 8.04 and the system is telling me to do an update but then i got this: http://pastebin.com/mtDjCDBi
<luis> and every time i run apt-get update keeps saying that can you help me to solve this problem please???
<BluesKaj> luis, are you running 8.04 or 9.04 ?
<matrixx> luis: this might help you to proceed: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<luis> 8.04
<James147> luis: then why are you using a jaunty ppa?
<luis> i don't
<luis> the system is asking for an update
<luis> but i got in trobles then i run that in terminal and i found that
<James147> luis: update, or distro upgrade?
<luis> update
<luis> i go sudo apt-get update and then i got that
<BluesKaj> luis , run lsb_release -a
<luis> it says ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS, release 8.04 codename hardy
<luis> look the update manager asked last night for an update
<luis> so i did
<luis> then my pc got stock
<luis> i retsrart it and then run in terminal sudo apt-get update and i got that, and i can't fixe it
<James147> luis: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<luis> ok
<matrixx> ah it was 8.04, ok, forget my link, it doesn't help :)
<luis> http://pastebin.com/rEbdS1SC
<luis> oh wait
<luis> ois not that
<luis> keeps telling me PERMISSION DENIED
<luis> and i am running as root
<James147> luis: running what?
<luis> the one you gave me /etc/apt/sources.list
<James147> luis: its not a script, its a file, i want the contents :)
<matrixx> luis: open it in nano or something :)
<James147> luis: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" or open it wiht a text editor
<luis> ok
<BluesKaj> I'll bet he upgraded an app with a newer OS/ppa version
<matrixx> highly possible
<luis> http://pastebin.com/gvLXxauY
<luis> thats the one
<matrixx> luis: easy fix: remove the last two rows
<James147> luis: matrixx: ^^ comment them out rather then remove them
<matrixx> goes as well and is safer :)
<matrixx> hmm, gwibber-daily
<matrixx> found the guilty software :P
<luis> ok
<luis> ok
<luis> how do i comment them?
<James147> luis: add a # to the start of the line
<luis> ok
<luis> just the last 2 lines right?
<James147> luis: yeah
<matrixx> should be enough
<luis> let me see
<James147> luis: you also might want to consider upgrading to a later version of kubuntu, 8.04 is quite old now
<luis> i can't
<luis> i did once but my pc crashed
<BluesKaj> luis the last 2 lines look to update in jaunty , not hardy , you nedd to delete them
<luis> i think because my pc is old
<luis> ok
<BluesKaj> luis , how old?
<luis> like 6 years or so
<James147> luis: do you knwo its specs?
<luis> yes
<luis> let you know
<luis> just a min
<BluesKaj> luis, mine is 5 and runs lucid just fine , so you might consider upgrading
<luis> i can't
<luis> for some reason this machine won't handle any recent distro
<James147> luis: you might want to try some live cds of the latest version...
<luis> and believe me i have try several and it just can't handle it
<James147> luis: then you might want to consider trying xubuntu
<luis> i recently try the latest that was last week and my pc won't even run the live c
<luis> i try kubuntu ubuntu and xubuntu and none of them run not even as live cd
<luis> firts thing happens is that io don't see anything at my screen it goes black
<luis> and stays that way
<BluesKaj> luis , do you think youcould handle an alternate install , it uses a live cd but it's light and bit more hands on to use
<luis> wich one?
<[mors]> hello !
<luis> let me tell you
<BluesKaj> depends which OS/version you to upgrade to
<BluesKaj> want
<[mors]> how do I tell kde to hide the mouse cursor when I'm typing ?
<luis> last week i try to install the lates ubuntu and also kubtuntu and xubuntu the tree of them to see, but then evrything seemed to be just fine, but at the time i restarted my pc when i suppouse to see my desktop i only got a black screen
<luis> in any of those distros
<luis> and then i try the alternate cd
<blackxored> i've installed compiz-kde, now i want to switch wm on default apps, it stills says can't start wm and reverts? what i'm missing?
<eagles0513875> hey luis and blackxored
<eagles0513875> whoops meant BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hehe
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: mind filling me in on luis' situation
<luis> the only one i runs almost ok is kubuntu but the thing is it wont show networkmanager and it's important because it doesn't recognize my internet conecction, also my screen resolution keeps changing everytime i restart the computer, so i couldnt leave it because of those issues ooh something else it won't let me change anything on the sound, like configure it to the way i like
<luis> i mean kubuntu the latest
<eagles0513875> luis: is this on a laptop or desktop
<luis> desktop
<luis> don't liek laptops are more problematic lol
<luis> like*
<eagles0513875> ok lol
<BluesKaj> he's running hardy and we think he should upgrade , I'm thinking karmic, eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> well network manager does show there might be a few tweaks that you might need to do to get the network connection working
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: humm why karmic and not lucid
<BluesKaj> 6 yr old pc
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: he seems to have tried lucid and it works with a few minor issues of screen resolution and sound
<James147> BluesKaj: if the pc cant handel lucid, i dont see why it would handel karmic... kde is only getting faster
<luis> uuug not at all with karmic my computer won't even start
<BluesKaj> luis do you have your data backed up ?
<eagles0513875> luis: also instead of network manager i use the interfaces script
<luis> yes
<eagles0513875> luis: the go lucid
<luis> ok
<luis> i also love to upgrade
<luis> but those are some of the issues i have found and that's why i cannot upgrade to the newest
<luis> but i am willing to give another try
<luis> i love kubuntu
<eagles0513875> luis: networking can usually be solved by using the /etc/network/interfaces file and resolv.conf files if u have problems with network manager
<luis> xubuntu is not nice at all
<eagles0513875> resolution isnt much of a problem to fix
<luis> ubuntu is to heavy for my pc it slow it down a lot
<BluesKaj> I suggested the alternate cd , because it worked with my 5yr old pc when the lucid live cd didn't
<James147> luis: so your not having problems starting kubuntu lucid? its having some issues inside it?
<eagles0513875> luis: xfce (xubuntu) = stripped down version of gnome
<eagles0513875> James147: pretty much
<luis> i can run it
<James147> eagles0513875: he mentioned eailer only getting a black desktop when trying it :S
<luis> but like i sais my screen reso keeps chaging back
<luis> it won't stay the way it should
<eagles0513875> James147: resolution changes
<luis> the sound won't let me configure
<luis> and something elese
<eagles0513875> luis: usually the resolution issue is fixed after installing video card driver
<luis> but if you think we can work around i'll be happy to try it
<James147> luis: well, those problems you mentions dont look unsolvable :) we should beable to work through them one at a time
<luis> ok
<luis> so what do i do now
<luis> should i got for the upgrade version?
<James147> luis: first thing would be to get on the new version if you ahvent already
<luis> what do you mean?
<eagles0513875> luis: he means the iso
<luis> like a live cd?
<luis> o have it just got it last week
<BluesKaj> luis, ok what about your data , do you have it saved somewhere or do you have separate / and /home partitions?
<luis> yeah i do
<luis> i need to save those first
 * James147 is going to get some food while luis backs up :)
<eagles0513875> ill be back
<luis> sorry
<luis> i am back
<luis> is done
<luis> now the one that i have is Kubuntu-1.04-LTS
<luis> so i just go and installe it guys?
<BluesKaj> luis, yes Lucid 10.04 LTS (Long Term Support) , alternate ?
<luis> my data has been saved
<luis> ok
<luis> then i will come bakc in about 30 minutes
<luis> as soon as this finish installing it
<BluesKaj> is it the alternate or live cd?
<luis> is the live cd
<luis> see you in 30 minutes
<BluesKaj> ok, good luck luis
<luis> that sounded spooky
<luis> lol
<luis> brb
<RelookNA> hi
<RelookNA> kpack , adept, synapt  ....which do I use?
<James147> RelookNA: kpackagekit
<RelookNA> tks james
<James147> RelookNA: adept is kde 3.5, synaptic is gnome...  although you can use them if you really want to (adept might be ahrder to get hold of)
<BluesKaj> despite the gtk thing , I still prefer synaptic :)
<BluesKaj> bbl..lunch
<RelookNA> I somehow have all 3 here in my menu , but I was conciously trying to stick with kpack (because it has  a 'k')   :)
<James147> RelookNA: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<[mors]> what's the command line to lock my workstation ?
<James147> [mors]: alt+ctrl+L should do it, dont know about a command line method
<[mors]> it works thanks
<[mors]> but "qdbus org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver Lock" works too
<stryjan> anyone knows where do I put .qch files so that they are seen by Kdevelop4?
<Khaotic> List of devices attached
<Khaotic> HT9B8HF02242    device
<Khaotic> stephon@Laptop:~/Desktop/android-sdk-linux_86/tools$ fdisk /dev/HT9B8HF02242
<Khaotic> Unable to open /dev/HT9B8HF02242
<FloodBotK2> Khaotic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Khaotic> whats wrong with that?
<James147> Khaotic: sudo?
<Khaotic> still unable to open
<James147> Khaotic: sudo fdisk /dev/HT9B8HF02242    give same error?
<Khaotic> says unable to open
<James147> Khaotic: what is HT9B8HF02242 ?
<Khaotic> my phone's sdcard
<Khaotic> android
<James147> Khaotic: any reason you are trying to fdisk it...?
<Khaotic> to see if it is partitioned
<James147> Khaotic: sorry, are you tring through the phone or through an adaptor?
<Khaotic> through adb shell
<Khaotic> android
<e_t_> Khaotic: What is the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<James147> Khaotic: dose android sheel have sudo?
<James147> shell
<Khaotic> stephon@Laptop:~/Desktop/android-sdk-linux_86/tools$ ./adb shell
<Khaotic> sh-3.2# su fdisk /dev/HT9B8HF02242
<Khaotic> Permission denied
<Khaotic> here1sh-3.2# fdisk /dev/HT9B8HF02242
<Khaotic> Illegal instruction
<FloodBotK2> Khaotic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> Khaotic: have you rooted your phone?
<Khaotic> yes
<James147> Khaotic: cant you plug the sdcard into a computer? would make things allot easier
<Khaotic> i cant :(
<e_t_> Khaotic: you can't do "su fdisk". Su is used to log in as another user. Su fdisk is trying to log into the fdisk user, which does not exist. Call su by itself to become root, then give your command.
<Khaotic> sh-3.2# su
<Khaotic> sh-3.2# fdisk /dev/HT9B8HF02242
<Khaotic> Illegal instruction
<e_t_> Did you try "fdisk -l"?
<Khaotic> no
<Torch> Khaotic: would you mind a lot doing it?
<Khaotic> ill try
<Khaotic> and for whatever reason wont mount as a storage
<James147> Khaotic: what exactly is the point in this?
<stryjan> anyone knows where do I put .qch files so that they are seen by Kdevelop4?
<luis> hey there
<luis>  i am back
<James147> luis: welcome back, it go alright?
<luis> ok here is the think
<luis> thing*
<luis> i just install Kubuntu -9.04 because the newest is with the one i got a black screen
<luis> but is there any way to get the newest and not getting that black screen?
<James147> BluesKaj: ping
<James147> luis: what graphics card do you have?
<luis> i don't know
<James147> and when dose the screen go black?
<luis> how do i find that?
<luis> trhe screen goes black as son as it start i know it started because of the music but never get to see the screen
<James147> luis: lspci | grep VGA    tell you anything?
<luis> my graphic card is Intel Corporation 82845G/GL{Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<nullsem> hello i have a bit of a problem removing gnome
<nullsem> i have recenty installed ubuntu 10.04 with native gnome
<James147> !purekde | nullsem
<ubottu> nullsem: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<luis> so is there any solution or no?
<James147> luis: looks like a problem with the graphics driver, looking for a solution
<luis> i see
<luis> so is ot going to be possible
<nullsem> thnx i'll try that
<luis> or is there a way to get the drivers and install them? i don't think so right? since i can't see the screen
<James147> luis: it might be possible...
<luis> how?
<luis> just install it and got to shell prompt and do something in there?
<James147> luis: see if you can get into a vertual console (try with the live cd) press "Alt+ctrl+F1" to switch to one
<luis> ok
 * BluesKaj searches
<luis> let me se i' ll be right back
<nullsem> well there is not a command batch for 10.04 so it fails to find some packages
<nullsem> does any1 have any other guides i can look into?
<James147> BluesKaj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Intel%208xx%20X%20freezes/crashes   << dosnt look nice :S
<James147> BluesKaj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes  I would think one of these should work when he comes abck
<Khaotic> stephon@Laptop:~/Desktop/android-sdk-linux_86/tools$ sudo fdisk /media/disk
<Khaotic> [sudo] password for stephon:
<Khaotic> last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40755
<Khaotic> You will not be able to write the partition table.
<Khaotic> Unable to read /media/disk
<FloodBotK2> Khaotic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> Khaotic: fdisk on device files, not mount points
<James147> Khaotic: also you should not fdisk mounted drive
<James147> s
<Khaotic> i wanna see if i have it partitioned
<James147> Khaotic: pastebin the output of "mount"
<Khaotic> http://www.khaoticirc.net/pastebin.php?page=view&id=42
<James147> Khaotic: or rather, you should be able to run "sudo fdisk -l"   which will print the partition talbes
<Khaotic> idk which is my phone mount
<James147> Khaotic: ^^ "/dev/sdd on /media/disk type vfat"  sdd is mounted suggest its a filesystem directly on the drive, no partitions.
<luis> ok i am back
<luis> and yes i can
<Khaotic> ?
<James147> luis: found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<luis> after pressing alt+ctrl+F
<James147> Khaotic: I am guessing that /media/disk is the mount point of the driveyou want to see if its partitioned?
<Khaotic> yeah
<Khaotic> Disk /dev/sdd: 7200 MB, 7200999936 bytes
<Khaotic> 222 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1021 cylinders
<Khaotic> Units = cylinders of 13764 * 512 = 7047168 bytes
<Khaotic> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Khaotic> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBotK2> Khaotic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Khaotic> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<James147> Khaotic: then according to the output of mount you pasted, the device file for /media/disk is /dev/sdd... (the lack of a 1, 2.. etc after it suggests there are no partition on it) but you should be able to run "sudo fdisk -l" and look for the output for /dec/sdd
<DarthFrog> James147:  He might find cfdisk easier to use than fdisk.
<Khaotic> i did
<James147> Khaotic: note that is you want to run "sudo fdisk /dev/sdd" unmount it first
<Khaotic> huh?
<James147> DarthFrog: he mentioned it first, assumed he know more about how to use it....
<luis> then i have to do all that in shell right?
<Khaotic> i didnt
<Khaotic> so unmount from my pc first?
<luis> can it be done running as live cd to try and see if it works?
<Khaotic> Disk /dev/sdd: 7200 MB, 7200999936 bytes
<Khaotic> 222 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1021 cylinders
<Khaotic> Units = cylinders of 13764 * 512 = 7047168 bytes
<Khaotic> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Khaotic> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBotK2> Khaotic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Khaotic> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<Pici> Khaotic: Stop pasting stuff into this channel directly.
<Khaotic> +z?
<James147> luis: yeah, you shoul dbe able to run all of that from command line... and it should work on the live cd if tyou want yo test first
<Pici> Khaotic: You're getting muted every time you do it.
<Khaotic> i kno
<luis> lets see
<Khaotic> but what is mode z
<luis> :P
<Khaotic> never seen it
<Pici> Khaotic: Then you should stop.
<James147> luis: I would only follow the "legacy driver" part first
<luis> ok so just the first part
<James147> Khaotic: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<luis> do i do the DISABLE KMS also or leave that?
<Khaotic> i did....
<James147> luis: the different parts look like different workarounds to me... try one if it failes reboot the live cd and try another
<Khaotic> http://www.khaoticirc.net/pastebin.php?page=view&id=42
<luis> good brb
<luis> ts
<luis> txs
<Khaotic> James147 ^^^^
<James147> luis: everything under "legacy driver"  (untill "GTT Inchoer...)
<James147> Khaotic: thats the output of "mount" not "sudo fdisk -l"
<Khaotic> o woops
<Khaotic> http://www.khaoticirc.net/pastebin.php?page=view&id=43
<Khaotic> James147 http://www.khaoticirc.net/pastebin.php?page=view&id=44
<Pici> Khaotic: btw, +z allows operators to see what you're pasting.
<James147> Khaotic: there are no partition on /dev/sdd ^^ according to that
<Khaotic> o ok
<Khaotic> WTF
<Khaotic> i know i did it
<James147> Khaotic: from the output of mount it looks like there is a filesystem driectly on the disk with no partitions
<Khaotic> wtf
<Khaotic> so i need to repartition it?
<James147> Khaotic: ie the whole disk is basically a partition
<Mamarok> Khaotic: please behave
<James147> Khaotic: not unlesss you want more then one partition
<DarthFrog> Khaotic: Given that you have /dev/sdd (and not sdd1) mounted on /mnt/disk, it looks like you made a filesystem on the device and not on the partition.  I didn't know you could do that. :-)
<Khaotic> James147 this is for Apps2SD on my phone btw
<Khaotic> i mounted my phone as a drive to my pc
<James147> Khaotic: is it requiered that you have a partition to use that?
<Khaotic> i think
<Khaotic> from what i heard
<Khaotic> oh well, ill just reinstall my phone and see what happens from there
<James147> Khaotic: then you might want to look for a howto on how to use that ^^
<Khaotic> yeah i am
<James147> DarthFrog: thinking about it... its a drive mounted from a phone.... not entirly sure how the actual device look (goes and checks his android phone)
<James147> ^^ mine mounts as /dev/sdc1 from the phone :S
<DarthFrog> James147: Exactly.  It's partitioned.
<DarthFrog> Just like a digital camera would be.
<James147> DarthFrog: was just wandering if the android phone was doing something funny to make it look like just a device file
<James147> but nop, look the same drictly connected to the pc
<rackIT> I'm running 32 bit Hardy but want to know if my system supports 64 bit. I have the 64 bit live CD from an installation on another machine that boots and loads just fine. does this mean my box supports 64 bit architechure?
<James147> DarthFrog: heh, looks like fdisk will create a filesystem directly on a device file, although it warns you about it (override with -I)
<DarthFrog> James147: Thanks, good to know.  Don't think I'll ever do it though. :-)
<James147> rackIT: yes, if it dident it would fail with a "wrong kernal acritecture" or something
<James147> DarthFrog: nor I, well, not after that quick test
<James147> DarthFrog: ^^ sorry, not fdisk... mkfs.*
<James147> DarthFrog: mkfs.* will also create a filesystem on any file :S
<DarthFrog> James147: That can be handy.
<James147> DarthFrog: can use it to create .img files for flash drives :D
<rackIT> James147: I kinda figured - I'm just kinda paranoid upgrading my main workstation. thx!
<DarthFrog> rackIT: If you'e going to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit, why would you not also upgrade from Hardy?
<James147> rackIT: just make sure you have a backup of your data :)
<rackIT> DarthFrog: I'm upgrading to Lucid!
<DarthFrog> Gotcha.
<rackIT> James147: home is on a seperate drive
<James147> rackIT: dosnt really amtter if it is or not (so long as you dont format the drive /home is on)
<James147> rackIT: but its stilla  good idea to do a backup...
<rackIT> James147: I hear you. I prolly will rename .kde too so hardy files dont cause problems
<salvo> hi, how can i create a simple "desktop launcher" (or somkething with kdialog) that allows me to simply do: YES="sudo wvdial" NO="pkill -15 wvdial"  , thanks
<James147> salvo: I would create a bash script and use the "kdialog" command
<James147> salvo: use kdialog --help   for info on how to use it
<salvo> James147: can i launch that from desktop?
<salvo> it's not for me, this is myuncle noob laptop
<salvo> i need to make somehitng simple for him to use wvdial
<salvo> since knetwrokmanager won't connect with his mobile umts key
<James147> salvo: you can create a link to it using dolphin (creates a .desktop file which can be placed like a widget)
<salvo> nice
<shadeslayer> hi, is anyone willing to help me out with https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/603276
<senfman> I'm still wondering how to rerun the X Configuration with hardware detection.
<James147> senfman: what graphics card do you have?
<senfman> nvidia.
<senfman> James147: It is the same problem we discussed yesterday.
<senfman> James147: I do not like the changes nvidia-settings proposes to xorg.conf
<senfman> James147: The initial configuration however recognized my Monitor....
<James147> senfman: cant remember what I was doing early today, never mind yesterday :D
<James147> senfman: sudo nvidia-xconfig  should regenerate the xorg.conf file
<senfman> James147: don't worry. the discussion helped me a lot. I'm still trying to find the best solution.
<hanzz> hm, can somebody with LL run "modprobe -l|grep ehci" ?
<HanzZ_> it seems there's not ehci_hcd module and I'm not sure why....
<contrast> Greets, everyone. Any xorg.conf experts around? I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction for finding out how to set up X so that, upon boot, it will display on a monitor if one's connected to my laptop, and on the laptop's built-in screen if no monitor is connected. I'm using an nVidia card with the 256 series driver.
<contrast> Hey BluesKaj, you remember me from last time? We were trying to get GRUB to pick up Windows after I had installed Windows subsequently to Linux.
<luis> hey guys i am back
<luis> and bad news it didn't work
<luis> you know i was trying with kubuntu-10.04 live cd because my screen goes black so from shell i was trying to fix it but didn't work
<James147> luis: what did you try exactly? and what went wrong?
<James147> luis: (just making sure you didnt miss something)
<luis> you gave me this web page to follow this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:raof/aubergine then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<luis> after doing that ir took awhile on the upgrade thing
<luis> it kept on shell
<luis> i typed startx but it keeps saying something about dpkg --configure -a and if i do that says it cannot connect to x server
<James147> luis: did you run the commands under "disable KMS" as well?
<luis> no
<luis> i didn't you told me not to
<magic_> hi
<James147> luis: told you to do everything under "legacy driver" that was ment to include the "install the ppa" and "disable KMS" parts sorry
<magic_> for invite in kubuntu-it ?
<magic_> how do you do
<magic_> I request me ivite
<luis> ok can you give me the page again pleas eto write everything and do it?
<James147> luis: also to start x first make sure kdm isnt running "sudo stop kdm" then "startx"... or restart kdm "sudo restart kdm"
<James147> luis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<James147> luis: sorry for the confussion :S
<luis> no problem
<luis> but i like to ask you
<magic_> no one answers me
<luis> from 1 to 10 what will be the chances this will work?
<BluesKaj> magic_, we can't authorize an invitation to a different chatroom
<contrast> James147: When you finish helping luls, do you think you could give my problem a shot? It sounds like you know your way around X. :)
<James147> luis: sorry, the disable KMS stuff might not work form a live cd
<luis> cause it takes a lot to do the upgrade thing an if so i like to do it with that installed instead of doing it on live cd
<magic_> ok
<magic_> write there
<magic_> here
<magic_> in my kubuntu browser chrome donot work flash player
<James147> contrast: not sure that is possible with xorg.conf... xrandr on the other hand could do it (easisest to use krandrtray)
<magic_> how do you reinstall flash player
<luis> go to update manager
<BluesKaj> !it | magic_
<ubottu> magic_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<luis> and type adobe
<contrast> I always thought xrandr didn't work witn nVidia's proprietary driver?
<luis> it will prompt with the flash player
<luis> click on remove
<magic_> ok
<luis> then update from terminal your system
<luis> then reinstall it that should work magic
<James147> luis: wander if this would work... from the livecd boot menu (after the language part) see if you can boot with vga graphics mode
<magic_> write me command please here
<magic_> for konsole
<magic_> luis
<James147> luis: give me a min to find out the exact instructions on how
<luis> you mean in the screen with the option to either install or try live cd?
<BluesKaj> magic_, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<luis> for terminal or konsole
<luis> sudo apt-get update
<magic_> ok thanks
<luis> sudo apt-get upgrade
<luis> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<luis> that will do magic
<magic_> ok thanks
<luis> after doing all that then reinstall
<magic_> update too browser chrome plugin?
<James147> magic_: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-installer"  to reinstall flash]
<magic_> now i try
<James147> luis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing%20the%20Boot%20Option%20Configuration%20Line
<luis> so this will be the right one?
<bipolar> Has anyone else noticed a lot of interface lag and temporary hanging when you have a lot of programs running at once, copying files around, or compiling something? I looked into it and ended up changing the default scheduler, which make my UI much more responsive. If anyone else is having the same issues, I'd like you to try the same thing I did and see if it clears up.
<James147> luis: follow those instructions to add vga=771  to the boot options
<luis> ok
<James147> luis: hopefully that will give you a workaround to boot the live cd
<luis> let me read be back with questions if any :P
<bipolar> Now it doesn't take 15 sec to switch from firefox to openoffice when I have  alot of things running :)
<vbgunz_> bipolar: what schedular are you using?
<James147> luis: if that works you should be able to install, on the same page is how to change the options for an installed system which you will need to do to boot the installed system
<luis> ok
<bipolar> vbgunz_: noop right now.
<luis> taking a look :P
<vbgunz_> bipolar: elevator=noop in grub?
<bipolar> vbgunz_: yep. used /etc/default/grub to set it up
<bipolar> vbgunz_: that way it gets put in all kernels and updates.
<vbgunz_> bipolar: I was thinking of swapping out the default schedular myself, been too lazy though
<bipolar> vbgunz_: takes 30 sec and a reboot. change the line like so: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="elevator=noop quiet splash"
<bipolar> vbgunz_: then run 'sudo update-grub'
<bipolar> it's like night and day here, although I think the problem is worse on x86_64 then i686
<crom> hi all....anyone knows how to get "dund"
<vbgunz_> bipolar: by chance, do you know how to tell which schedular is in use now?
<bipolar> vbgunz_: I haven't tried to figure that out. I think scanning dmesg would show it
<bipolar> vbgunz_: dmesg | grep scheduler
<bipolar> vbgunz_: that shows the all the schedulers registered, and the default (in use) one.
<OldChap> what library has superseded librpm4.4 in lucid
<OldChap> librpm4.4 was still in jaunty but I cannot not found it in lucid
<vbgunz_> bipolar: I think this is it cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<magic_> excuse me
<magic_> for remove
<magic_> the command?
<vbgunz_> bipolar: I got back noop anticipatory deadline [cfq]
<magic_> sudo apt-get remove name package?
<vbgunz_> bipolar: what does yours say? maybe whats in brackets is your current scheduler?
<bipolar> vbgunz_: that's per device, yeah. so cfq is your default, which was mine as well.
<James147> magic_: yes
<magic_> tanks
<bipolar> vbgunz_: yes. I get [noop] anticipatory deadline cfq
<James147> magic_: add --purge to it to remove the config files as well
<magic_> ok
<vbgunz_> I would try noop but damn, how do you read up on these schedulers?
<vbgunz_> im googling and my fu is bad or something, but I don't see a comprehensive list of scheduler options and how they work
<bipolar> vbgunz_: redhat has a good writeup in their docs, but it focuses on throughput.
<magic_> sudo apt-get --purge flashplugin-installer?
<magic_> kame
<magic_> James147:
<bipolar> vbgunz_: on the desktop responsiveness is much more important then thoughput.
<James147> magic_: sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<magic_> ok
<vbgunz_> bipolar I absolutely agree
<bipolar> vbgunz_: I think the anticipatory scheduler is even better then noop for responsivness, but you sacrafice more thoughput for it.
<bipolar> vbgunz_: noop works for me :)
<bipolar> vbgunz_: cfq was just horrible.
<vbgunz_> bipolar: I know a patch is in the works and might make it into *.36 version of the linux kernel which involves and insane speedup totally getting rid of lag, latency, etc
<bipolar> vbgunz_: thats one of the pages that led me down this road.
<magic_> the plugin flash player reinstalled but in browser chrome do not work
<magic_> James147:
<James147> magic_: dose it work in any broswer?
<magic_> yes firefox
<magic_> ok
<magic_> chrome not
<magic_> why do not kwow
<magic_> the web site adobe say me: plugin id updated
<magic_> is*
<James147> magic_: did you restart the broswer after reinstalling it?
<magic_> but do not work in chrome
<magic_> already do
<magic_> i want know how reinstall in chrome flah player plugin
<vbgunz_> bipolar: have you tried the as scheduler at all? according to redhat, it seems the better choice for client and workstation machines where interactive response time is a higher priority than I/O latency
<James147> magic_: close all your broswers (and kill npviewer.bin if its stull running) then run "sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer; sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer"
<magic_> ok James147 task manager?
<James147> magic_: "killall npviewer.bin"  would do it, ot you can use the taskmanager
<James147> or ^^
<magic_> As I open task manager
<magic_> James147:
<bipolar> vbgunz_: not yet. I don't know if I'll notice a diffrence. CFQ to NOOP was so dramatic.
<vbgunz_> bipolar: im gonna try 'as' right now
<magic_> vbgunz_: for open task manager in ubuntu?
<magic_> ops kubuntu
<vbgunz_> magic_: changing the elevator in grub
<magic_> I am interested in how to open task manager for to kill process
<James147> magic_: crtl + esc
<magic_> tanksssssssssssssssssssss
<magic_> a lot
<slow-motion> hi
<vbgunz> cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler > noop [anticipatory] deadline cfq
<vbgunz> gonna see whats up by trying to do some big copies, see what happens
<bipolar> vbgunz: keep us informed
<vbgunz> I usually notice a big slow down when I do a backup of my entire system. I can do that backup right now, will let you know whats up
<vbgunz> one thing that burns me up is my external esata backup disk. just turning it on isn't enough some times :/
<luis> nop
<luis> didn't work anything
<luis> now i like to ask you James
<snirp> small question: if i want to install opensuse in parralel (dual boot), can I do so on my existing partionion (with kubuntu) without loosing data?
<gubu> join #kubuntu-devel
<gubu> join #kubuntu-dev
<FloodBotK2> gubu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luis> never mind
<luis> i was thinking doing it by upgrading and see the way to keep my graphic driver
<luis> would that be possible James?
<snirp> That would mean resizing my partition (ext4) without loosing data.... possible?
<vbgunz> bipolar: you have an SSD?
<snirp> Does opensuse cater for that during install?
<luis> what do you think James147?
<snirp> snirp: nobody sill listen to you
<snirp> snirp: you might as well talk to a brick wall
<James147> luis: dont think it would be that easy to keep your graphics drivers... but you might be able to apply the fix from that system :S
<luis> what do you mean?
<luis> like just trying and see?
<luis> well you know
<luis> now i have someother issues with this kubuntu9.04
<James147> luis: if you upgrade, the drivers break, and then you try the stuff from the page I sent before
<luis> i see
<luis> well i leave that for now however i got some issues with kubuntu 9.04
<James147> luis: its more likly to work on an actual installation then a live cd I think... athough I am not sure why the vga thing dident work :S
<James147> luis: what issues?
<luis> one is that i already installed for second time
<luis> the reasoon was because after the login screen it takes you to another splash screen and it suddendly froze that screen got kinnda fuzzy and that was it
<luis> didnt get into my desktop anymore
<James147> luis: :S not seen that happen
<luis> so i have that conflict and scare that happens to me again and have to reinstall
 * James147 thinks
<bipolar> vbgunz: nope
<corigo> how do I run a .run file?
<luis> so that only means one thing: this are the problems i have been dealing with and they are also the reason why i still was keeping kubuntu8.04
<DarthFrog> corigo: "chmod +x <run file> && ./<runfile>"
<luis> then i will have to go back again to kubuntu8.04
<luis> for my pc is more stable than this other ones
<luis> but before that
<luis> one thing i already manage to kindda keep my screen resolution
<luis> only on desktop
<James147> luis: you could try disabling the splash screen (or using a simply one) system settings > appeance > slash screen
<luis> the previous screens are not the same way
<corigo> DartFrog: no change
<James147> corigo: what did the command ouput?
<tomif> hi there :)
<DarthFrog> corigo:  Try "sh <runfile>"
<wastrel> commands
<luis> this is what happens: everytime i reboot those screens are in a none proper screen resolution, then it takes me to the login screen now once it gets into my desktop upfront is the unwanted screen resol, but i got this screen resize rotate thing that manage to setup the screen res the way it must be, but when it does the panel stays at half of the screen it doesn't goes to the way it suppos i mean all the way to the other side of the screen is there a way to 
<luis>  JAMES147??
<corigo> sh works
<luis> i think i will get screen shot for you to see this
<James147> luis: try right clicking the panel > panel options > panel settings > more settings > maximise panel
<luis> ok
<bipolar> vbgunz: have you noticed any difference?
<corigo> any new ways or better instructions on mounting/accessing ext3 formatted drives on Win7?
<corigo> (64bit)
<vbgunz> bipolar: yes, I just backedup and the system during backup was a tiny bit slow but never extremely noticeable
<vbgunz> bipolar: I am thinking of messing with writeback, noatime, etc
<vbgunz> I think the latest kernel update totally killed my external esata connection. connecting with a usb is fine but esata does nothing anymore :/
<vbgunz> well I guess not entirely, I saw it in fdisk -l and manually mounted it but device notifier doesn't see it and it used to
<luis> hey James sorry to keep asking you, just one more question, i am updating this kubuntu9.04 is it faster if i do that on terminal? cause by Kpackagekit iis going really slow??
<luis> just notice James is gone
<luis> so does anyone know if the updating will be faster doing it on terminal than in Kpackagekit?? is there any significante difference anyone knows please???
<lubulu> luis, terminal is always faster
<luis> ok txs a lot lubulu
<Mike_Litorys> any helper here ?
<well_laid_lawn> cees: you just state your issue here and be patient - if someone knows they will most likely respond
<cees> i'm trying to install ubuntu with netboot. i did all the things that the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows guide says to do... i think i get the GRUb working but i don-t know what to do after that
<lubulu> cees, neetboot is just a minimal cli
<cees> huh?
<lubulu> cees, if you got to the grub then select which to boot and enter
<cees> uhmm... where show the ubuntu files be located? i mean the .iso
<cees> should*
<lubulu> cees, you lost me
<cees> i-m trying to install ubuntu without the install cd or pendrive, i have an ubuntu.iso image that i can't burn because i don't have a cd-rw
<lubulu> cees, i thought you said you installed the netboot and got to the grub fine?
<cees> i think so... i created the c:/boot/grub dir with the initrd.gz and linux files in c:/boot and menu.lst in c:/boot/grub
<cees> the grldr is in c:/ and i appended the boot.ini file with c:\grldr="Install Ubuntu"
<well_laid_lawn> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<cees> after i reboot i select the install ubuntu option and i get a menu with some options that never work because it says that the kernel must be selected first
<well_laid_lawn> I've never done a wubi install but ^ sounds like one
<cees> thanks... i-ll read the guide first...
#kubuntu 2010-08-06
<Crell> Hi folks.  I recently upgraded my 9.10 system to Kubuntu 10.04.  As always it's been a bit bumpy, but of note is that PHP seems to not be active anymore.  It says it's enabled in the Apache log when I restart apache, but if I visit a PHP page I simply get a download offer back from the web seriver.
<Crell> Any idea what could have broken?  I've not seen this sort of problem in years.
 * CrellAwaaay wanders off.
<ThECaJuN> hello?
 * Crell is back.
<ThECaJuN> Is there someone here that can help me?
<lyhana8> hi, I created a new user in a server but when I `su` to it the prompt only show $ (no name, no host), and doesn't autocomplete
<wastrel> lyhana8: did you create a home directory for the new user?
<wastrel> lyhana8: ls /home/
<lyhana8> wastrel: yep but there is nothing
<wastrel> lyhana8:  there's nothing in the home directory you mean?
<lyhana8> and I'm running on a sh prompt not a bash on :S
<wastrel> well you need to change the user's default shell
<wastrel> in /etc/passwd the line for  the user has /bin/sh  instead of /bin/bash in the shell
<lyhana8> wastrel: there is my user folder, but 3 files inside (hidden)
<maco> ...like i just said in #ubuntu
<wastrel> i'm not in #ubuntu :]
<maco> wastrel: lyhana8 is though and i just said to check /etc/passwd
<lyhana8> maco: yeah just see it :)
<wastrel> usermod -s   will let you change the shell
<lyhana8> you were right: jstarservice:x:1000:1000::/home/jstarservice:/bin/sh
<wastrel> sudo usermod -s /bin/bash <username>
<lyhana8> wastrel: frmo the same account ?
<wastrel> from any account that has sudo rights
<ThECaJuN> Kubuntu 10.04 won't let me use the unalocated space on a partition for installation, only my whole hd
<lyhana8> wastrel: maco thanks that ok now :)
<vbgunz> I would like to encrypt the contents of an external disk
<vbgunz> where should I begin without going too far beyond what Kubuntu may already provide  for me?
<guest> where to download  initrd.gz image of kubuntu?
<shadow> hd-media files
<poyntz> the last update (incl. nvidia), broke my graphics drivers. how do i fix this?
<poyntz> as in. the update's didn't work
<poyntz> for nvidia
<poyntz> the packages weren't properly installed or had bugs
<poyntz> the three core nvidia packages are... nvidia-current nvidia-common and, what
<poyntz> what's the other one?
<poyntz> found a fix. trying it now...
<OrnateHybrid> Hay guyz
<nobarking> hello!
<OrnateHybrid> What browser do you guys use?
<OrnateHybrid> Just ran some speed tests on my browsers
<OrnateHybrid> on the internet speed I think Chrome wins
<OrnateHybrid> It had 15.8 MB/s as compared to FireFox with 12.38
<OrnateHybrid> and it had 2ms less ping
<Vojtaeus> Opera is IMHO much more better.
<OrnateHybrid> The only time I ever used an Opera based browser
<OrnateHybrid> was on my Wii
<OrnateHybrid> Also, I don't mean to be a grammar nazi
<OrnateHybrid> but "much more better."
<OrnateHybrid> Thats just bad grammar
<OrnateHybrid> Mozilla is still a 90 on the Acid3
<OrnateHybrid> But Chrome is a 98
<OrnateHybrid> I feel sad
<OrnateHybrid> I used to love Mozilla
<OrnateHybrid> Ooh
<OrnateHybrid> Chrome just went to 100
<OrnateHybrid> Wait no
<OrnateHybrid> I'm wrong
<OrnateHybrid> it's still 98
<OrnateHybrid> Still
<OrnateHybrid> Sadly Chrome has outperformed Mozilla
<OrnateHybrid> Holy shit
<OrnateHybrid> that's pretty badass
<OrnateHybrid> I can make my desktop so that it changes itself based on the weather
<torsten> hello. just recently Kontact starts with summary. And then there no click has an effect in Kontact. I can't switch to calendar, news or mail. How can I get Kontact working again?
<OrnateHybrid> I've never used Kontact
<OrnateHybrid> I never really plan things ahead of time
<OrnateHybrid> I'm far too lazy for that
<OrnateHybrid> And when I do, I usually put stuff in my iPod Touch's calander
<OrnateHybrid> calendar*
<OrnateHybrid> cause I always have that with me
<OrnateHybrid> xD
<FloodBotK2> OrnateHybrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<torsten> thx, thats really helpful. I dont have an ipod. but its fine to hear u have one
<OrnateHybrid> Someone is grumpy
<OrnateHybrid> But anways
<OrnateHybrid> If you can't get the app to work
<OrnateHybrid> Maybe that isn't the right app for you
<FloodBotK2> OrnateHybrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OrnateHybrid> Try going to google and searching like
<OrnateHybrid> "Best Ubuntu Calendar"
<OrnateHybrid> Or something
<torsten> the problem is that worked fine now for years and for a week now it frozes at start. thats not a problem of getting the app working, its an error of the app. And I am asking for a hint how manage that.
<OrnateHybrid> Hmm
<OrnateHybrid> It just freezes?
<OrnateHybrid> It doesn't crash?
<OrnateHybrid> So no error codes?
<torsten> when trying to quit kontact, theres an message, that it doesnt react.
<torsten> freezes at start
<torsten> I now found how to start with another plugin. but same effect at start of app
<OrnateHybrid> It gives you a message?
<OrnateHybrid> Mind telling me the message?
<torsten> have to translate it. its on germen here. one moment please.
<torsten> "The window 'Summary - Kontact' doesn't react. It belongs to the application kontact (PID: 2560). Do you want to quit this app incl. all child processes? In case of this all data not saved will be lost"
<OrnateHybrid> Have you tried hitting no?
<OrnateHybrid> It says do you want to quit
<OrnateHybrid> Try hitting know
<OrnateHybrid> no*
<OrnateHybrid> Why did I type know
<OrnateHybrid> I'm far too tired to help anyone right now
<OrnateHybrid> I'm gonna go get some lseep
<FloodBotK2> OrnateHybrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OrnateHybrid> sleep*
<lyhana8_> hi doesn't fish (SSH) support copying symlink ?
<jtheuer> hi, I noticed that I cannot copy'n'paste if the 'copy' program is closed - the 'paste' is just empty. I think this was working a few month ago. any Idea what I have to configure the clipboard?
<well_laid_lawn> !info klipper
<ubottu> klipper (source: kdebase-workspace): clipboard utility for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu14 (lucid), package size 127 kB, installed size 508 kB
<Torch> jtheuer: it's the way X11 was designed to work. and this in turn is the primary reason to use klipper.
<chavalot_> hello /hola
<bb_> Hi all - just wanted to inform you that KDE 4.5 RC2 seems to ship an buggy and outdated version of Kleopatra. With the version available it is not possible to create a new X.509 Key. As developers tell me this bug is known and fixed in newer versions of kleopatra. Please take care to ship a newer version in final packages! Thx!
<James147> bb_: Kleopatra? dont think thats part of kde sc...
<bb_> James147: Well it is a KDE app :)
<James147> bb_: that dosnt mean it has to be upto date with kde 4.5 :S ...
<James147> bb_: and also means it has nothing to do with teh release of kde 4.5... if you want to more to update version then is in the repos I would think you need to go to the developers for a .deb or the source
<bb_> James147: ok, then i would like correct my comment: the current available version of kleopatra is outdated (having Version 2.0.12 installed)
<javier> Hi to everyone. Have problems wirh amarok. Doesn't start after updgrading 10.04
<javier> someone knows how to deal with that?
<James147> bb_: kubuntu dont tend to update to newer package version during a release... things like kde 4.5 arent in offical ppa, just ones the developers create to keep us up to date :)
<James147> javier: upgrading from what?
<javier> from previous kubuntu
<javier> (from karmic)
<James147> javier: :S ... not entirly sure whats wrong but you can see if its a config error by creating a new user... or by renaming ~/.kde/share/config/amarok*
<bb_> James147: hm now I am confused. I installed kleopatra - and the version available has a blocking bug (not beeing able to create a new key). Now what better reason would there be to provide new packages? Esp. if this problem is known and fixed?
<renat> hi guys, can someone help me with CentOS software update..? plz.... :)
<James147> javier: renaming ~/.kde/share/config/amarok* will reset amarok to teh default settings
<javier> mhm
<javier> I'll find it with a diferent name?
<James147> renat: centos? try they channel
<James147> javier: amarok* refers to all the files starting with amarok
<javier> mhm
<javier> I have them in my screen
<renat> James147: wich channel? #centos ?
<James147> bb_: there are allot of packages... its very hard to update them all, checking for errors and new bugs during a release...
<James147> renat: i dont know the exact channel name but i would start with that
<James147> bb_: some things get added to the backports ppa, you could try that
<James147> bb_: although it will require you updating kde to 4.4.5
<James147> and 4.5 as soon as its packaged
<javier> James147, how am I supposed to change that config problem in order to restart amarok configuration?
<James147> javier: rename/delete the files
<javier> amm
<James147> javier: then restart amarok
<javier> just delete all them?
<javier> ok
<bb_> James147: I am using KDE 4.5 RC2
<James147> javier: if you dont care about recovering them at all then yes other wise rename (its like creating a backup)
<James147> bb_: so you have beta ppa, do you also have backports?
<javier> James147, thanks! looks like the problem dissapeared and I learned how to backup a program. Thanks very much!
<James147> javier: all kde program settings are stored in ~/.kde/share/config   extra info for the programs (things like databases and such) are stored in ~/.kde/share/apps
<javier> great
<javier> :S but collection of music desappeared, of course
<javier> I will investigate how to organize it again
<James147> javier: you should be able to rescan the collection... in teh settings of amarok
<bb_> James147: yeah backports are activated as well
<James147> bb_: then if you wish to upgrade i would look for a more uptodate ppa/.deb/source
<bb_> James147: I hoped it could find its way into inproving the packages - as I said there is a blocker bug in the package - that should be reason enauge to ditro-upgrade the packe imho
<bb_> distro-upgrade
<James147> bb_: sorry... i lied to you... seems it is part of kde :S
<bb_> James147: :)
<James147> bb_: well, kubuntu have seemed to miss the 4.5 RC3 release, and kde 4.5 release was push back to lots of last miniut commits... it `could` have been fixed but to find out I would ask in #kde  or #kontact (ithink)
<Torch> bb_: where's the bug report for your bug?
<bb_> Torch: I dont know where to report bugs to Kubuntu - this is why i mentioned it here
<Torch> bb_: well, you mentioned a "blocking bug". thus i thought there was a bug report.
<Torch> bb_: report bugs in the software to bugs.kde.org, only packaging bugs should be reported to kubuntu
<bb_> Torch: this is what I experience as I need to create a X.509 Key with kleopatra - which is not possible atm
<James147> ^^ although if you said its already fixed in a newer verion there is little point in reporting it to kde
<bb_> Torch:  it is a packaging bug
<Torch> James147: ah, missed that part.
<James147> bb_: and dont really see it as a packaging bug.. its a bug in kde... afraid there is little that can be done at this point if its not already in kde 4.5
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<clovis> isnt there a menu.lst in /boot/grub anymore?!?
<clovis> I cant find it to edit...
<James147> clovis: no
<James147> clovis: grud 2 auto generates one by running "sudo update-grub"
<clovis> oh..
<James147> clovis: you can edit some settings in /etc/default/grub
<clovis> okay James147, thanks ;)
<James147> !grub2 | clovis
<ubottu> clovis: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BluesKaj> bbl
<disco-disco> hi
<disco-disco> how to go to russian channel?   what command?
<disco-disco> ?
<disco-disco> "go ru-kubuntu"  ???
<disco-disco> join ?
<slinker1> !RU
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<disco-disco> join ru-kubuntu
<Pici> disco-disco: /join #kubuntu-ru
<disco-disco> Pici  thenks
<betacheer> hello everybody :D
<betacheer> is there anybody?
<James147> !hi | betacheer
<ubottu> betacheer: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<betacheer> Where can i find xorg.conf in kubuntu?
<James147> betacheer: /etc/X11
<betacheer> I know but i do not have it here :(
<James147> betacheer: note that bydefault there isnt one
<betacheer> Why?
<James147> betacheer: its not needed in most cases anymroe
<betacheer> I want to try uxa acceleration method because I have Intel graphics
<James147> since X can now auto detect settings
<betacheer> And uxa can be enabled only in xorg.conf
<James147> betacheer: if you create one at that location it will be used
<betacheer> thx I will try it, but will X11 create structure of this file, or I must do it manually?
<James147> betacheer: possibally, but dont know how to do it with out an nvidia card :)
<betacheer> You have nvidia card?
<disco-zohan> ьаьаь
<disco-zohan> дракон
<FloodBotK2> disco-zohan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> !ru | disco-zohan
<ubottu> disco-zohan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<James147> betacheer: yeah
<disco-zohan> James147 отвали
<betacheer> So I have an old IBM computer with Pentium 4 and integrated Intel graphics :D
<betacheer> But thank you for help
<betacheer> But from Dolphin I cannot create file in this location
<betacheer> Must I do it with Terminal?
<disco-zohan> !man man | betacheer
<disco-zohan> !man | betacheer
<ubottu> betacheer: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<betacheer> Why man?
<James147> betacheer: you need to be root to do that... best from terminal but you can use "kdesudo dolphin" to do it (not generally advised as it makes it allot easier to accdently delete somehting important :)
<betacheer> ok thank you :D
<disco-zohan> betacheer  do not you like man-tracks?    may be iveco ?
<disco-zohan> or tatra
<betacheer> I do not like trucks at all :)
<James147> betacheer: ^^ better then using dolphin to create a file you should use kate as root (kdesudo kate)  its slightly safer :)
<James147> betacheer: or even "kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<betacheer> thank you for your help...
<betacheer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<betacheer> Can I use this howto to accelerate my graphics?
<James147> betacheer: I would think so, as long as you make appopiate changes (kdesudo kate rather then gksudo gedit)
<betacheer> ok I am working on it :D
<James147> betacheer: which part are you going to follow?
<betacheer> Optimal or safe, bleeding edge might be unstable, this howto is wrtitten for ubuntu so i really do not know if bleedin edge will work on kubuntu
<James147> betacheer: kubuntu and ubuntu use the same repos/backends so it shouldnt make a difference
<betacheer> ok so I'll try bleeding edge, because I want to have some fun :D:D
<betacheer> $ sudo ln -s /usr/local/bin/fixmtrr.sh /etc/gdm/PostLogin/Default
<betacheer> i want to start this executable evry time the kubuntu starts
<betacheer> but there is written " This works only if you are using the GNOME Display Manager (GDM). KDE/other users need to execute this script manually"
<betacheer> Any chance to execute it automatically?
<James147> betacheer: add the script to system settings > advanced > auto start   will do it for your user
<disco-zohan> HI
<disco-zohan> somebody can me say where is jurist-channel ?
<disco-zohan> juridical chennel
<betacheer> auto start program or script, I think script, but.....?
<James147> betacheer: script should be fine....
<James147> betacheer: yeah, script, adding a program just opens the program menu to pick a program :)
<betacheer> Ok and should I run it before or after KDE starts, it is script that have something to do with graphical environment, so I think after, but.....?
<James147> betacheer:  I would say before... but if that dosnt work you can change it :)
<pushkaraj> Hello everybody, I am having a problem while setting up environment for compilation of kate
<betacheer> But this howto is for Jaunty..... There is written, "upgrade to 2.6.30.9 kernel", has 10.04 kubuntu newer kernel?
<pushkaraj> 'sudo aptitude install git-core kdelibs5-dev' is failing by dependency error
<James147> betacheer: lucid has 2.6.32
<pushkaraj> is there anyother workarround, like, without installing -and just copy paste- it i can compile my code
<betacheer> pushkaraj: You have to install all dependencies that it tells you.
<James147> pushkaraj: what is the error?
<betacheer> ok
<pushkaraj> this is the o/p
<pushkaraj> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pushkaraj>   libsoprano-dev: Depends: libsoprano4 (= 2.1.1+dfsg.1-0lenny1) but 2.4.2+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<pushkaraj>   kdelibs5-dev: Depends: kdelibs5 (= 4:4.1.0-3) but 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4 is installed.
<pushkaraj>   libphonon-dev: Depends: libphonon4 (= 4:4.2.0-2) but 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5 is installed.
<pushkaraj>   soprano-daemon: Conflicts: libsoprano-dev (< 2.3.0+dfsg.1-1) but 2.1.1+dfsg.1-0lenny1 is to be installed.
<FloodBotK2> pushkaraj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pushkaraj> open: 5114; closed: 4960; defer: 0; conflict: 7                                                                                                                        .No solution found within the allotted time.  Try harder? [Y/n]Y
<betacheer> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/kubuntu jaunty main #xorg-edgers PPA
<betacheer> Orginally this link points to ubuntu jaunty, if I rewrite ubuntu to kubuntu and jaunty to lucid will thic link work?
<James147> betacheer: replace jaunty with lucid
<betacheer> yeah, thanx
<James147> betacheer: dont change ubuntu to kubuntu
<betacheer> ok
<James147> betacheer: kubuntu uses the ubuntu repos so at this level there isnt any difference :)
<betacheer> ok I see now :)
<pushkaraj> @James147, while installing, i am getting dependency error
<pushkaraj> like some of the lib conflicts with what is already installed
<James147> pushkaraj: try running "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install -f" first then try it again
<betacheer> it is updating now, if it won't be buggy thank you JAMES :D
<betacheer> And even if it will be, just thank you :)
<betacheer> If you are using Kubuntu or a custom distribution of Ubuntu that does not use the GNOME Display Manager (GDM), you need to execute the fixmtrr.sh script each time X (re)starts. Therefore, executing this script in your rc.local script is not sufficient.
<betacheer> am I executing it right way ?
<James147> betacheer:  I am not fully sure :)
<James147> betacheer:  try it and see
<betacheer> ok
<James147> betacheer:  if not you can try editing /etc/kde4/kdm/Xstartup   so that it executes the script first.... but I do not know what that will do
<James147> or even if thats the right file
<betacheer> I configured it that way....
<betacheer> So it wil start before kde
<betacheer> I will give it a try :D
<betacheer> Ok Restarting now,,, whoa :D
<betacheer> Helo everybody
<betacheer> James thank you for your time
<betacheer> Now it is running alot faster and 3d graphics is good
<skafti> hello
<skafti> does someone know how to install java
<James147> skafti: enable the partener repos (easiest to do in kpackagekit)
<James147> skafti: then install sun-java6-jre
<cortex_sk> skafti: you probably want to install openjdk-6-jre package or openjdk-6-jdk
<James147> ^^ or jsut use them
<skafti> f*** i just installed kubuntu two days ago trying to make it work, complete noobee
<skafti> dont find partener repos
<skafti> or openjdk-6-jdk
<Pici> !partner | skafti
<ubottu> skafti: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<skafti> must sound like a complete jerk :)
<cortex_sk> skafti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cortex_sk> this might help
<cortex_sk> skafti: http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid
<BluesKaj> skafti, one can also edit the /etc/apt/sources list by uncommenting the canonical partner deb repositories , if your install is anew one.
<skafti> thanks alot
<BluesKaj> err /etc/apt/sources.list
<shiki-> hello guys. a short question and maybe someone knows the answer. I installed a new kernel with -ck patchset. Everythin went good, except this part: "sudo cp /usr/share/kernel-package/examples/etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs  /etc/kernel/postinst.d/" I skipped these steps, it installed fine, running fine. However, it says it coulndn't find modules.dep (at boot)
<shiki-> The file exists, and I have no idea what could I do :/
<solifugus> I was using CTL-L to lock my screen.. but it stopped working..  Now I have to use the menu to lock the screen.. Was that a recent software update that broke it?
<solifugus> It's borken
<James147> solifugus: isnt it crtl+alt+l? you could try changing the global shortcuts
<James147> ^^ actually seems to not be working here either :S what version of kde are you using? I am on kde 4.5 RC2
<thecat> fuck kbuntu
<maco> !language | thecat
<ubottu> thecat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thecat> fuck kbuntu
<solifugus> James147: ah.. that's why.... ok...
<skafti> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<skafti> java-common odbcinst1debian1 sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<skafti>   unixodbc
<skafti> is this java for for kubuntu
<James147> skafti: would think sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin should be enough
<skafti> hehe dunno, but when you say it it sounds enough :)
<skafti> 100mb of java s***
<James147> ^^ welcome to java :)
<skafti> aperently im in javaworld now
<pushkaraj_> I am trying to compile kate (ref- http://kate-editor.org/get-it/) but stuck on step #5: run the configure process with cmake:cmake ../kate -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=~/kde/usr
<pushkaraj_> error is - CMake Error at app/CMakeLists.txt:33 (kde4_add_library):  Unknown CMake command "kde4_add_library".
<pushkaraj_> am i missing anything?
<Jobob> Hello?
<Jobob> Hello?
<Jobob> Anyone im
<Jobob> inj
<Jobob> in
<Jobob> sorry. typos...
<James147> Hi
<Jobob> I am ready to help with questions related to kubuntu karmic koala and lucid lynx. if you want info on the upcomimg realease, maverick meerkat.
<Jobob> please tell me.
<Pici> Jobob: Maverick support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<Jobob> type 1 for karmic koala, type 2 for lucid lynx.  type 3 for other subjects.
<James147> Jobob: and generally people just ask questions, if you know the answer reply... you dont need to anounce you are ready to help :)
<DarthFrog> Jobob: Don't you think you might learn how this channel operates first?
<Jobob> ... now everyones going on at me
<Jobob> i know anyway darthfrog..
<marv_> hallo an alle
<marv_> kann mir grad mal jemand helfen?
<wastrel> Ich habe eine Lampe.
<wastrel> sorry don't speak german :]
<wastrel> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<marv_> Okay I'll try it in english:P
<marv_> I have mount my old wubi kubuntu filesystem (on windows hard disk in disks/root.disk) as /vdisk and i'd like to copy all files from /vdisk into the / mount point to my kubuntu hard disk i am running a live version at the moment to do that
<marv_> i tried to use rsync: sudo rsync -r /vdisk /media/disk-1 but rsync doesn't copy anything it prints: skipping non-regular file...
<wastrel> the wubi disk is mounted on /vdisk  or that's the disk file?
<James147> marv_: try it with -a
<wastrel> -avz  is what i normally use
<James147> marv_: (or -avh for verbose)
<marv_> James147:  instead of -r?
<James147> marv_: -a  will include -r ... -a stands for archive mode, it copies the file structre exactly including premisions and symlinks I think
<James147> man rsync for more info
<DarthFrog> You can access your WUBI file system by mounting the vdisk with the "-o loop" option.
<James147> wastrel: is -z needed for a local to local copy? dosnt it just take longer to compress teh files in emeory, and uncompress them again...
<marv_> DarthFrog:  i did it
<DarthFrog> marv_: Can you see the files?
<wastrel> James147: probably true :]  it's in my muscle memory
<marv_> yes i can
<marv_> but copying with the GUI doesn't work, the paste option is disabled so i would try it with the terminal
<DarthFrog> marv_: To migrate a WUBI installation to a real partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=wubi-move-to-partition
<James147> would think its also possible to use dd :)
<James147> although that might be considered more dangrous
<marv_> i replace every new file from a new installation with the old ones, do you think it works?
<James147> marv_: the script DarthFrog linked should work... although you might want to back anyhting on the partition before you use it
<James147> marv_: note that it looks like it will format the partition first ^^
<betacheer> how can i create script taht will run every startup, or how to modify startup of plasma-desktop?
<betacheer> And hello everybody :D
<James147> betacheer: startup scripts can be set in system settings > advanced > Autostart
<betacheer> But how can i modify startup of plasma desktop?
<betacheer> I wan to use raster graphicssystem
<marv_> i have to run the script in the wubi installed kubuntu?
<James147> not entirly sure about that one :) probally edit the session start up files
<rackIT> is there a package like Quanta for web dev that I can use with Lucid?
<James147> rackIT: quanta exists in lucid
<rackIT> James147: I have some dependency issues to resolve then. kpackagekit claims the install will break something
<James147> betacheer: you could edit ~/.config/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop   i think and change "Exec=" to what you need it to be
<DarthFrog> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<DarthFrog> marv_: the info you need is there.
<rackIT> James147: BTW, 64 bit live disk didn't throw errors until I tried to do an install. I assume that means the "live" portion is 32bit?
<betacheer> yeah, i will give it a try
<betacheer> When i compile powertweak from tar.fz will it have GUI ?
<James147> rackIT: dont think so... i have tryed launching a 64bit live usb on a 32 bit mechiene and it failes on trying to load the kernal
 * James147 searches for a 64bit live disk to make sure...
<James147> rackIT: yeah, get an error when i try to boot a 64bit live usb on a 32 bit comp
<mike> have some questions about unraring files if someone could help out
<James147> !ask | Guest74834
<ubottu> Guest74834: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wastrel> hi
<Guest4995> I have 47mb rar files... r01 r02 etc.  containing 1 iso file... how do i extract?? im really new to kubuntu
<James147> Guest4995: use ark... i think it can handel split files  (i would open teh first one either .rar or .r00/1)
<Pici> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DarthFrog> unrar -x <rar file>
<tax> does can help me? i am newbie in kubuntu
<James147> !ask | tax
<ubottu> tax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DarthFrog> unrar will find and extract all the .r0* files.
<Guest4995> james that is what i did, and it did nothing... i used ark... picked r00, picked extract to /me/desktop and it did nothing... dropped an .iso file... 4kb
<Guest4995> darth how do you specify the location to extract to, or where does it extract to
<DarthFrog> Guest4995: Use "unrar" and specify the file named .rar
<James147> Guest4995: try opening the *.rar if there is one, if not do what DarthFrog suggests
<DarthFrog> Guest4995: I'd move the rar files into the directory you want them extracted into.
<tax> i want to remove hyla4fax from my system how i can that?
<rackIT> James147: i installed the KDE 4 web dev package - that's what stopped Quant. It's gone now and I have Quanta!
<DarthFrog> tax: Use the Software Management utility (in System) to remove it.
<tax> i try synaptic but it says me wrong
<tax> it shows me that : E: capi4hylafax: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<DarthFrog> tax: From the command line, run "apt-get -f install"
<James147> tax: ^^ "sudo apt-get -f install"  needs root :)
<glaucous> I'm having a problem that sometimes some windows to not re-render. What I mean is that part of a program/window is black, and I need to move the window off-screen and back so that it re-renders.
<vinnie_> when i choose to show delete command in dolphin my setting doesnt stick..... can someone please help me??
<DarthFrog> James147: Oops!  Thanks. :)
<glaucous> do not*
<betacheer> how to remove corrupted package, I tried to get a deb package from .rpm with alien but after installing it, it refusues to uninstall agin, because uninstaller cannot find 2 patchs, even this"sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq " don§t work, any help???
<betacheer> *paths
<James147> vinnie_: do the other settings stick?
<tax> sorry how i became root
<vinnie_> James147: let me check
<James147> tax: just run the command i gave
<James147> tax: sudo will run things as root :)
<tax> it says :E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<tax> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<James147> tax: and you need to close synctpic
<maco> tax: you need to use "sudo"
<James147> tax: and any other package mangment program you have open
<maco> James147: permission denied, not already locked
<tax> ok sorry
<James147> maco: already said that ^^ was also making sure he didnt leave synaptic open
<vinnie_> James147: yes... other settings stick
<James147> vinnie_: hmm...
<vinnie_> James147: its working now
<James147> heh
<tax> thanks now its ok , thanks for the help
<vinnie_> James147: im gonna reboot to see if it changes
<Tranquil_Waters> Does anyone have any idea when kde4.5 will be available for Lucid?
<Tranquil_Waters> kde 4.5 RC3 has been released a few days agao, but it's not in the beta ppa yet :/
<Tranquil_Waters> correction, RC3 was released on july 26th already
<Tranquil_Waters> :/
<James147> ^^ more then a few days ago :)
<betacheer> anybody can help with removing corrupted package?
<Tranquil_Waters> yeah I noticed
<Tranquil_Waters> sudo aptitude purge package?
<Tranquil_Waters> in konsole
<James147> I would expect it to be within the week... keep in mind that kde 4.5 hasnt been released yet (although it should be today)
<Tranquil_Waters> ok, I already thought that they would maybe skip the RC3 for kubuntu and wait till final
<Tranquil_Waters> I'm running the RC2 now, and it looks nice :)
<swien> Hi, I've got some problem with the upstart. It does not start all of my services.
<Tranquil_Waters> I only filed one minor bug report :P
<James147> Tranquil_Waters: not sure why they didnt package RC3 ^^  but I am getting the feeling that they are skipping it now
<Tranquil_Waters> James147: Yeah you're probably right.. though usually they package things quite fast. Oh well... If final comes out tonight (Netherlands time here :P) maybe the final will be available in repo's tomorrow :)
<betacheer> Isn't Newest kubuntu already tunning on KDE 4.5?
<James147> Tranquil_Waters: ^^ heres hopeing,
<betacheer> *runnig :D
<Tranquil_Waters> betacheer: Yeah Maverick is.. but that's still in alpha
<Tranquil_Waters> :-)
<James147> betacheer: it has kde RC, 4.5 isent out yet
<Tranquil_Waters> I usually wait until it's at least beta
<Tranquil_Waters> or RC
<Tranquil_Waters> :)
<betacheer> Yeah sometimes RC aor beta packages have more functions or they are graphicaly nicer than final "product" :D
<James147> betacheer: finals are better then RC/betas ^^
<Tranquil_Waters> ^^
<betacheer> sometimes (for me) betas are nicer than final
<James147> betacheer: but kde 4.5 final isnt out yet so RC is the latest
<Tranquil_Waters> I always try to keep myself from adding to much instable stuff... but then I read the kubuntu news and they talk about all kinds of new shiny stuff... ^_^
<betacheer> But i am not talking only abou KDE but abou programs all
<betacheer> :D
<Tranquil_Waters> At least I figured out a nice way for me to quickly reinstall kubuntu without too much hassle (A)
<Tranquil_Waters> O:-)
<betacheer> bye, i am restarting :D
<James147> Tranquil_Waters: :) what do you mean figured out a way? its never been the much hassel :)
<Tranquil_Waters> nah installing isn't, but I always want to start with a clean home folder as well
<DarthFrog>  Tranquil_Waters: A clean home folder?  Why?
<James147> Tranquil_Waters: ahh :) i tend to use a dirt /home  ...makes it quicker to set up
<DarthFrog> What about all your data, your mail?
<Tranquil_Waters> so now I have my data on /mnt/data/ in some folders (separate partition), and I do not use a separate /home partition. I just make a few symlinks to replace the standard folders in home
<James147> Tranquil_Waters: and delete .kde every now and then
<Tranquil_Waters> I usually screw thinks up completely by tinkering around, not just .kde
<Tranquil_Waters> just deleting .kde every now and then was not enough to clean up my mess XD
<James147> Tranquil_Waters: then I would rm ~/.*  :)
<Tranquil_Waters> which is basically the same as I do :P
<Tranquil_Waters> I just remove all and create a few new symlinks in dolphin with dragNdrop :P
<Tranquil_Waters> not really a hassle
<James147> :)
<Tranquil_Waters> On another note: is there any program/protocol that has voice chat working yet? GoogleTalk? MSN?
<Tranquil_Waters> voice + video chat?
<tax> nothing i am wrong i run sudo apt-get -f install again and says
<tax> dpkg: error processing capi4hylafax (--configure):
<tax>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tax> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tax>  capi4hylafax
<tax> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBotK2> tax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tax> ok sorry
<tax> i am newbie
<tax> how i can remove capi4hylafax
<DarthFrog> tax: you can try "sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq capi4hylafax"
<DarthFrog> tax: Actually, try "sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a" first.
<glaucous> I can't get SPDIF to work. I've tried both SMPlayer and VLC, none of them can bitstream to SPDIF. Please note that 2 channel audio to the Digital device works (2 channel over SPDIF).
<luis__> hey James147 good to see you you think you can help me please?
<James147> luis__: just ask you question
<luis__> i am trying to fix my panel but i can't this is what i got i want to reduce the black section they it suppose to be right now is this what i have: http://www.uploadscreenshot.com/image/102619/9356177
<James147> luis__: thats because your missing the task manager... what version of kubuntu/kde are you running?
<luis__> the one i installed yesterday kubuntu9.04
<luis__> and i am still having some issues
<luis__> this is one of them
<James147> luis__: cant remember if you can on that version... but at some point there was a spacer widget
<maco> 9.04 does not have a spacer widget
<tax> darthforg i try your 2 advise but says unknow option --reconfigure
<maco> that was introduced in 9.10
<James147>  :(
<luis__> it was ok but i restart my pc after some update and then the panel became like that
<maco> possibly you can get it through Get Hot New Stuff though?
<DarthFrog> tax: Then it's --configure instead. :-)
<James147> luis__: did you remove the "task magment" widget on purpose?
<luis__> what do you mean with get new stuff?
<luis__> i dont know probably
<luis__> not sure
<luis__> what do i do to get everything back?
<maco> luis__: the add widget thing has an option to download new widgets from the internet
<luis__> ok lets see
<James147> luis__: you might want to add it back (it will also fix your problem) right click the panel > add widget > search Task maganager > drag it back to where you want it
<luis__> ok
<tax> i try --configure it says cp:cannot stat '/etc/hylafax/config.faxCAPI':no such file or directory
<tax> i have unistall hylafax but i can't remove capi4hylafax
<DarthFrog> tax:  Do you need hylafax?
<tax> no
<tax> just i try to use it for fax
<luis__> thanks a lot James147 i got it back :P
<luis__> now the other thing
<DarthFrog> tax:  Did you try:  "sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq capi4hylafax"?
<luis__> still having problems with my screen resolution everytime i restart pc i have to fix the screen resolution
<luis__> bakc in kubuntu8.04 there was this Monitor Pulg 'n' Play feature that allowed me to find my monitor brand and then it on itself fix the screen resol how do i get that feature here in kubuntu9.04?
<tax> i try it now and says use 'dselect' or 'aptitude' for user-friendly package management
<luis__> i also already install startupmanager but it doesn't fix anything at all so i think if i get that Monitor Plug 'n' Play and find my monitor brand i might be able to fix that screen resol problem
<luis__> an you tell me how to look for that feature in terminal or kpackegekit James please?
<luis__> or is there another way to fix that??
<James147> luis__: try running krandrtray and using that to set the resolution
<luis__> i already try that and it doesn't work
<tax> sorry says usage sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -V
<James147> luis__: then you should be able to do it by creating a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and setting that up
<luis__> can you guide me to do that please James???
<James147> luis__: not sure on how to configure it though, but there should be lots of guides out there
<luis__> ok thanks a lot man i appreciate your wonderful help
<James147> luis__: see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<luis__> excellent txs i'll check that out
<tax> any help
<brian> Hello
<OrnateHybrid> Sup guys?
<OrnateHybrid> Boy
<OrnateHybrid> This chat is dead today
<James147> OrnateHybrid: just means there are no problems :)
<OrnateHybrid> Fine
<OrnateHybrid> I have a problem
<OrnateHybrid> This chat is dead
<OrnateHybrid> that is my problem
<OrnateHybrid> Fix it
<FloodBotK2> OrnateHybrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Theres #kubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter.
<James147> Why is that a problem, this is a support channel not a chat room
<OrnateHybrid> Ooh
<glaucous> I'm having an odd problem here. The only program which can output sound through SPDIF on Kubuntu is Amarok. Even though I set SPDIF as default device for every application, the sound for every other application except Amarok stops working.
<joona> Hey, Anyone got any experience on laptop VGA outputs?
<kader> hi
<Tranquil_Waters> joona: what's your question?
<Tranquil_Waters> joona: Mine works fine :P
<Tranquil_Waters> Is my internet acting up again or has nothing been said in the past 10 min?
<James147> Tranquil_Waters: been quite for more then 10 mins
<Tranquil_Waters> ok :-) thanks for the reply.. wouldn't be the first time telfort decides to die on me
<Tranquil_Waters> :P
<Tranquil_Waters> I guess joona's vga question has solved itself then :)
<Tranquil_Waters> anyways.. I'm off to my nest now, cya!
<mike_> ok im an idiot... what do i use to ssh into my ubuntu server from kubuntu desktop
<James147> Guest38099: ssh USER@SERVERIP
<Guest38099> yeah what program? etc
<James147> Guest38099: ssh ^^
<Guest38099> sweet your awesome james
<gustavo_> hi
<gustavo_> hello
<gustavo_> a ver como se usa esto
<gustavo_> esta medio complicado
<gustavo_> alguien habla español?
<gustavo_> some talk spanish?
<gustavo_> ok bye!
<nomicarious> hello
<nomicarious> everyone
<nomicarious> i'd like to ask if there is any way to make a perfect rip of a cd-rom that has defective sectors in it
<nomicarious> like using alcohol 120%
#kubuntu 2010-08-07
<chevelle> hi poeple, one question
<chevelle> i need remove namoroka and reinstall firefox
<chevelle> i remove namoroka but i try install firefox and install namoroka again
<poyntz> the last update killed nvidia
<well_laid_lawn> namorka is just firefox with a diff name
<poyntz> as in, my graphics driver fails
<well_laid_lawn> poyntz: you have to rebuild nvidia for each new kernel
<poyntz> any ideas on how to fix this? so far i've tried purging nvidia-common, nvidia-current and nvidia-modaliases and rebooting and then reinstalling
<poyntz> *nvidia-current-modalises
<poyntz> well_laid_lawn: pls explain
<well_laid_lawn> each new kernel needs the nvidia driver built just for it
<poyntz> well_laid_lawn: how do i do that?
<well_laid_lawn> same as you did the first time - but for the new kernel
<poyntz> well_laid_lawn: i thought it automatically did it for my current kernel. if it doesn't how do i select a kernel to do that for?
<Torch> poyntz: if you don't mess with it, it will.
<Torch> poyntz: like install nvidia drivers from their web site.
<poyntz> Torch: just did. i'll reboot now & tell you how it goes
<poyntz> Torch: thanks before. reinstalling the nvidia graphics driver from the website, solved it :)
<Torch> pookito: my advice: don't waste your time with this. just use the kubuntu provided one.
<Torch> wah.
<Torch> pookito: sorry for the noise.
<crazy6> blargh why won't X start... I tried this exotic Wubi installation, and X won't come up, saying "Kernel Modesetting driver in use"
<teb_> Hi there, Anyone want to help a n00b?
<urgen> depends
<teb_> Well, I am a noob, now that's sayd, Well, I accidently removed my "Start meny" and the whole line. How can I get it back?
<teb_> Do I manualy have to add everything back, or is it some way I can get it bacl?
<lubun2> teb_, is it basically the default? meaning not customized?
<teb_> yes
<lubun2> if you can get to a konsole just delete the ~user/.kde and then reboot will re-create it
<teb_> oh, lets try it out :D
<lubun2> or ctl+alt+Fx will get you a tty
<lubun2> then login, stop kdm
<lubun2> then delete the ~user/.kde
<teb_> ok, thanks m8
<teb_> Il check it ouy
<teb_> **out
<lubun2> then sudo kdm will log you back in w/o rebooting
<mpadair00> hello
<FloridaGuy> can i get a repo for kde 4.5 rc3
<draik> Is there a package for package for encoding and decoding base64?
<draik> Can someone recommend a site or channel for the explanation of telnet/IMAP?
<derick_> #kubuntu-es
<mick__> g'day all whats crackalackin?
<mick__> does anyone chat on here? lol
<Tm_T> mick__: sure, when it's needed, kindly familiarise yourself with channel topic to find out what we're here
<mick__> what is the channel topic? this is my 1st time here
<mick__> never mind i got it :) how do i join other chats on here??
<mick__> anyone?
<Tm_T> /join #channelname
<mick__> is there a list i can choose from tm_t?
<draik> mick__: Use the /list command
<draik> Will take a while
<Tm_T> or alis
<maco> alis is better
<maco> the size of /list could knock your client offline
<mick__> ok thanks
<Tm_T> so /msg alis help for help with it
<mick__> thanks :)
<Optimus55> hey what's the requirements to use plymouth?
<alesan> hi! how can I listen to an internet radio without using that bloated beast that is amarok?
<alesan> is there another small program for that?
<Optimus55> hey how do i manage startup services in kubuntu 10.04
<Optimus55> ?
<alesan> /etc/init.d/servicename start
<alesan> put a sudo in front of it if you are not root
<Optimus55> alesan: i want to see which services run on startup ( bluetooth, etc) then select the ones i don't wnat
<alesan> oh sorry I totally misread your question
<alesan> I think your question is anyway answered by any system V guide
<Optimus55> system V?
<alesan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Init
<alesan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d39izaupvEg
<victor_> sudo systemsettings
<victor_> advanced - service manager
<Optimus55> alesan: thanks a lot!
<Optimus55> victor_: checking into that now
<pushkaraj> join #kate
<ubiman1> please help me
<pushkaraj> hello, i am getting -> error : Unknown CMake command "kde4_add_library" while compiling kate
<pushkaraj> do anyone know about this ? I am reffering - http://kate-editor.org/get-it/ point #5
<pushkaraj> anyone here? ping..
<Yoeschua> wanna fakka penguinz do?
<Yoeschua> banzaiii
<Yoeschua> HeaWy TrOLLz AtTak WarNiN'
<Yoeschua> where is da fat and ugly holy shit linuks penguin now? They called TUKS...
<[daemon]> He is banging your mom
<IdleOne> [daemon]: don't feed the trolls and remember the code of conduct please
<IdleOne> !ops | Yoeschua
<ubottu> Yoeschua: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<Yoeschua> daemon brotha: can I help you?
 * [daemon] us just a script
<magic_> hello
<magic_> I put on the automatic access to kubuntu, now I want it the manual where I go in kubuntu?
<peter__> cisao
<peter__> hi
<Yoeschua> Hosanna bruderz
<Yoeschua> 'Alleluyya
<Yoeschua> willkommT auz TroLLzlAnD
<Yoeschua> HeaWy TrOlLz AtTAk WarNin'
<Yoeschua> Where is da penguin?
<kaddi> Hi,
<kaddi> my PC has started freezing after installing last weeks updates (10.04 64bit). Is there a way to remove all updates installed in the last 14 days?
<david__> ehi
<david__> ciao a tutti
<david__> do you understand me?
<david__> fuck.
<ubuntu51> hellp
<ubuntu51> hello
<ubuntu51> im kubuntu plasma in ubuntu
<ubuntu51> what do u think
<ubuntu51> do u think is stable to used kubuntu plasma under ubuntu
<octet> hello, i just installed Kubuntu 10.04 and i cant figure it out how to set up 5,1 sound
<slow-motion> hi
<pushkaraj> slow-motion: Hi
<slow-motion> hi pushkaraj
<michiduta> Is there a Kubuntu GUI for setting ntfs partitions to auto-mount at startup?
<Torch> michiduta: #kubuntu
<James147> michiduta: ntfs-config
<Torch> oops. we _aŕe_ in kubuntu ;-)
 * Torch is confused once more.
<James147> Torch:  :)
<michiduta> Any other suggestions, Torch? :)
<michiduta> Is it true that ntfs-3g is no longer needed with newer kernels such as the one that is installed with kubuntu 10.04?
<Torch> michiduta: can't you just edit /etc/fstab and be done with it?
<Torch> michiduta: not as far as  i know.
<James147> michiduta: ntfs-config is the easiet way to add ntfs entreys to /etc/fstab
<michiduta> Ok , thanks
<James147> ^^gui as well
<dbc254> What backup program does everyone use?
<James147> dbc254: I found luckybackup worked well for me, havnt tryed many others
<yanfreddo> buona sera
<yanfreddo> non c'è nessuno
<yanfreddo> salve
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<tuxick> lo
<tuxick> after login my "recently used" only contains some urls, no apps
<tuxick> is that normal? afair it would also remember apps?
<tuxick> where is this data stored anyway?
<James147> tuxick: mine only contains documents/paths... dont remember seeing it contain applications but then again I never really used it much
<tuxick> i'm quite sure it worked as expected on gentoo
<tuxick> it also looks like "most used" isn't working
<James147> tuxick: most used?
<James147> in what?
<tuxick> in the thing that used to be called kicker, i think
<tuxick> kde of course
<James147> kmenu?
<tuxick> kickoff? i lost track of all those names
<tuxick> ye could be
 * James147 fails to find a "most used" button :S
<tuxick> there's "favourites" "applications" "computer" "recently used"
<tuxick> and both favourites and "recently used" seem to be failing
<James147> and leave ^^
<tuxick> :)
<James147> why is favourites failing? nothing listed?
<tuxick> yes, but only while running
<tuxick> after reboot it only contains urls
<tuxick> oooh sorry
<tuxick> favourites just never gets updated
<tuxick> OR reset after reboot, hard to tell
<tuxick> i don't know how smart it is, or how it counts
<James147> tuxick: favourites is a static list...
<tuxick> oh, why?
<tuxick> afair even windows has that dynamic
<James147> tuxick: application > findd an application > right click it > add ot favrouites
<yanfreddo> non capiscon
<tuxick> oh ok, cheers
<tuxick> but the "recently used" is another story
<yanfreddo> iitaliano paela qualchino
<yanfreddo> ???
<tuxick> quack!
<yanfreddo> che caspita
<yanfreddo> pronto
<yanfreddo> non c'è nessuno qui
<James147> does it really need to be dynamic? i dont find the menus that complicated that i need a list of most used applications :) and the way fravourits works is exactly how i want it, things I ahve picked :)
<James147> !es | yanfreddo
<ubottu> yanfreddo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tuxick> well, combined with a working 'recently used' it'd be ok
<yanfreddo> grazie
<yanfreddo> mmmmhhhh..
<powerinside> How to upgrade my firefox 3.6 to firefox 4.0 pre release one? Not fresh/seperate install. Need an upgrade
<James147> powerinside: cant see a ppa or .deb so I would think you ened to compile it from source...
<DarthFrog> Or wait for it to become available in backports.
<powerinside> James147: actually, i was able to install it through some rep but it went as clean install of it. my old ffox exists
<James147> DarthFrog: betas dont usually end up in backports :)  but it might end up in the beta ppa
<James147> powerinside: then "sudo aptitude uninstall firefox" should get rid of the other version
<powerinside> james147: Yes I know that.. but I want to get all my plugins and settings on the pre release one
<James147> powerinside: uninstalling dosnt normally remove user level config files
<James147> not even sure purging dose that...?
<powerinside> James147: What about the extensions, personas ? sure? But I dont see them coming in the 4.0
<James147> powerinside: I dont even know if they are compatable with 4.0...
<James147> powerinside: nor where it gets it settings from now...
<powerinside> James147: Well on windows it was. and upgrading was easy on it
<James147> or if the way you installed it changes where it gets its settings
<James147> downloading it form the mozilla site and running it here seems to have remembered at least its last opened tabs...
<cybercrasher> Hi all
<cybercrasher> sorry... there is a kubuntu-it room?
<DarthFrog> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rosiepossie> My essid is not setting correctly with iwconfig under command line iwl3945 module intel 3945ABG wireless. any suggestions?
<rmrfslash> Should I install 4.5 RC2?
<James147> rmrfslash: short answer: no
<rmrfslash> Anyone using it? Can you testify for it's stability?
<rmrfslash> really? is it that buggy?
<rmrfslash> it's an release candidate
<rmrfslash> bummer.
<James147> rmrfslash: RC releases arnt good for a production computer so thats my answer for all rcs :) but kde 4.5 RC2 dose seem stable enough to use at least for me
<James147> rmrfslash: but final is going to be out in about a week if you can wait that long :)
<rmrfslash> James147: I live life slightly on the edge
<rmrfslash> Yeah but I'd rather grab it now than when all the kids are having at it
<rmrfslash> I figure it's pretty much stable minus any major show-stopping bugs
<James147> rmrfslash: I have been using it for ages without any issue, but with final just around the corner its probally best just to wait for that :)
<rmrfslash> Ehhhhh....I'm gunna install it
<rmrfslash> :D
<rmrfslash> I just reinstalled this machine recently
<rmrfslash> might as well
<rmrfslash> As long as no one said "don't do it, it's one giant bug"
<rmrfslash> Ehh, maybe I'll wait.
<gabriel9> hallo people
<gabriel9> anyone have PlasMate deb package
<rmrfslash> Mostly because I don't want to have the kubuntu beta in my apt sources
<DarthFrog> kde 4.5 RC3 was released about a week ago.  Not available for Kubuntu yet.
<DarthFrog> RC3 was released on July 26.
<James147> DarthFrog: you know why it hasent been packaged for kubuntu? kde 4.5 was emnt to be released a couple days ago (although now delayed for a week)
<DarthFrog> No idea.  Perhaps Riddell and the boys are too busy with Maverick.
<Riddell> there's your answer right there, 4.5 is due to be released
<DarthFrog> Riddell: Thank you for that.
<James147> Riddell: so i take it RC3 was just skipped then?
<Riddell> James147: yes, upstream only ever ment it to be a source release anyway
<James147> Riddell: Thanks :)
<DarthFrog> Well that explains why the KDE page has no links to any binary packages for any distro.
<TanEk_> hi guys, I have a multimedia "Logitech Wireless Wave" keyboard that has its multimedia/special keys not recognized by the system
<TanEk_> what can I do to make them recognized? I have heard about keytouch
<urgen> tanek. so I type in linux logitech keyboard and the answer appears to show up in right there at the top
<urgen> of google
<urgen> tanek, just don't blame me when:
<urgen> Banned from WoW for using a programmable keyboard
<urgen> Yes, I am part of a 0.2% userbase of people playing WoW on Linux.
<urgen> saw that on the same google search
<MeanderingCode> Hello all.  Anyone know why my fglrx (10.7 from ATI) would produce 'Extension "Composite" enabled' and much further along "Composite extension is not loaded" in my Xorg log?
<darthdarkstar> How does one enable 5.1 surround sound in Kubuntu? Was easy in Ubuntu but can't figure out how to do it this way...
<darthdarkstar> Anyone here?
<James147> darthdarkstar: there is, just none that know how to fix that problem :( best bet is to try the forums or ask again later
<James147> darthdarkstar: there is, just none that know how to fix that problem :( best bet is to try the forums or ask again later
<urgen> hehe
<darthdarkstar> Yeah... Doesn't seem as easy as it is in Ubuntu... In there ya just switch it via a scrolldown menu... sooo simple...hehe
<urgen> easy comes and goes
<James147> kde is still missing a few things ^^ but is improving rapidly :)
<urgen> for years now
<darthdarkstar> Yeah... There's got to be a spot to switch it though... I've been through all the system settings and all so I'm lost now
<darthdarkstar> Maybe I'll ask the KDE guys
<James147> urgen: ^^ and from almost a complete rewite its come along quite quickly
<urgen> that was my first point
<urgen> :-)
<urgen> the tides of technology wash away any sand castle
<darthdarkstar> Well, I'll gp ask the KDE guys then
 * James147 waits in the #kde channel ^^ :)
 * urgen watches the space walk on nasatv
<TanEk_> urgen, well I installed this keytouch thing and now I have half of my special keys working
<TanEk_> the most important for me is the sound control working
<TanEk_> but what I am worried is like I needed to install this keytouch thing, I am a lambda user will never find that out
<TanEk_>  /s/I am/I mean
<urgen> my laptop keyboard just works I selected "has euro symbol" during install
<urgen> volume, everything else works fine
<Alkerzor> can anyone point me toward a resource on scaling notifications?
<an1> hey. im installing kubuntu 10.04.. i created 2 partitions apart from swap. can i have both as ext 4? what do i specify in mount point?
<James147> an1: yes you can have both as ext4
<an1> James147: what do i specify in mount point?
<James147> an1: as for the mount point, one would need to be / (the root file system) and the other can be where ever you like... most people have it at /home so all user data is on a seperate partition
<James147> an1: note that the / partition dosnt need to be much bigger then 10-20 gig
<ep> On 10.04 I have a taskbar on the panel.  How do I configure this taskbar it to show icons only (no text)?  This reduces clutter and looks nicer IMO.
<James147> ep: remove the widget "task manager" and replace it with the widget"smooth tasts" (might need to install it, think its in the repos one sec
<an1> James147: i plan to use / for boot and system files. and packages. and the other partition for development.
<an1> ive divided 80gb-80gb
<James147> an1: if its purly for development files then /media/development (or what you want to call it) will do, or you can mount it directly in your home drive (/home/USERNAME/Workspace or what you want to call it)
<James147> an1: personally I choose a 20 gig for /, and use the rest for /home but its purly up to you
<James147> an1: in unix drives are mounted to an empty folder, so that any file placed or created tehre will be on that drive... so you just mount it where you want to place the files
<an1> ok.. so id rather use 25 gigs for / , including user files. so can i leave the other blank? it says i wont be able to use it later
<James147> an1: so you just have to set the mount point to the directoy where you are going to store the files
<James147> an1: ^^ if you dont plan on having many large user files that would work, i wouldnt leave the otherne blank... you will just have to set it up later
<James147> an1: /media/development  should do, once the system is installed you can syslink that location to where you want
<ep> James147: I searched "smooth tasks" in kpackagekit and came up zilch.   I have a hard time using kpackage kit though.  I don't understand the interface :(
<James147> ep: plasma-widget-smooth-tasks   :) sorry got distracted
<ep> np thanks
<an1> James147: i dont get the use of media/development.
<James147> an1: if you want to access the files on the drive it needs to be mounted somewhere... /media is a common place to put mount points for drives
<James147> an1: if you place it there you can browes to that location in dolphin or any file manager and see the files on that drive
<an1> ok. so how do i mount it there? what do i give now? /home?
<James147> an1: if you want it mounted to /media/dev   set the mount point to /media/dev    you can set it to /home if you want (a common thing to do) but it will include all yopur user settings/files as well
<James147> an1: if your intrested/want to know exactly whats going on look up how drives are mounted/acceses in linux on google
<James147> an1: it works differently from how windows dose things :)
<an1> there is not /media/dev in the options in installation
<an1> no*
<James147> an1: you should just beable to type it in and it will be created during install
<James147> an1: assuming you chose the maunal partitions
<James147> option
<an1> how much do people give for swap? i usually give about 700 mb
<Alkerzor> an1: I think the recommended guideline is twice your RAM
<an1> that would be around 4 GB for swap!
<Alkerzor> an1: That may come from the days of olde when you had far less RAM, I just know that was the guideline for a loong time.
<James147> an1: yup :) normally only need that much if you want to hybernate
<an1> cool
<James147> Alkerzor: you need at least the size of your ram to hbernate (well the amount you are youing I would think) as thats where your ram gets written
<Alkerzor> James147: Makes sense.
<James147> an1: you can if you want create a swap file later (like what windows does
<James147> an1: doing that makes it easier to expand/shrink as you need
<an1> ok. so i have given 700 mb for swap. will create a swap file later
 * James147 wonders if he actually has a swap drive 
<James147> heh, i dont :)
<an1> :)
<James147> an1: if you care at all this is how to create a swap file: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<an1> James147 thank you!
<an1> installing now! bye bye karmic koala! :P
<an1> James147 thanks a lot!
<James147> an1: np :)
<albuquerque> oi
<albuquerque> oi
<well_laid_lawn> oi
<albuquerque> fala
<Alkerzor> where does one configure global text replacement? Say I want "asdf" to be replaced with "YYYYMMDD: " anywhere I type "asdf".
<barbelf> how do I play mp3 files with kubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> barbelf: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<well_laid_lawn> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 39 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Barridus> !info parted
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 2.2-5ubuntu5.1 (lucid), package size 146 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Barridus> !parted
<Barridus> does anyone know of a qt/kde equivalent of gparted?
<Barridus> that's on the repos*
<Barridus> !info qtparted
<ubottu> Package qtparted does not exist in lucid
<Barridus> !info kparted
<ubottu> Package kparted does not exist in lucid
<Barridus> !info kdeparted
<ubottu> Package kdeparted does not exist in lucid
<well_laid_lawn> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<BluesKaj> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<BluesKaj> !QtParted
<ubottu> QtParted is a !Qt/!KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !Adept !KPackageKit or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install qtparted » in a console. - QtParted is no longer available in Jaunty (9.04) and up, see !PartitionManager
<BluesKaj> !PartitionManager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<btarik> hello world, i want to set firefox as the default web browser, tarik@alpha-aquilae:~$ sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser doesn't work
<Edcel> Hi.
<e66> is there any kde front end for GIT, something like Kdesvn?
<e66> why this room is so quiet?
<siegie> e66: because kubuntu is userfriendly?
<e66> siegie: I am a Kde lover. I think you can not start debating with me.
<PeterDrop> hi, printer problems here, i have hp d1660, phplip installed, trying to print a test page, but nothinh happens, any help?
<Luukje> bbl
<e66> is there any kde front end for GIT, something like Kdesvn?
<far1> pas comprix
<PeterDrop> fkck kubuntu
<jaafar> Hi folks.  Suddenly I have no printers. lpq gives "Unable to connect to server", and localhost:631 is "unable to connect" via Firefox.  cupsd is not running... was there a problematic update, or something? There's nothing in dmesg to explain this.
<jaafar> Well, looks like sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart worked.  Hopefully this isn't permanent
<PeterDrop> jaafar: can u give me a hand, iam have 3 hour trying a print owrk :(
#kubuntu 2010-08-08
<jaafar> PeterDrop: can you be more specific about your problem? What are you trying to accomplish, what did you do, and what happened?
<PeterDrop> jaafar: hi, i have kubuntu 10.04, ho printer d1660, and i cant get the print work
<jaafar> PeterDrop: can  you be more specific? For example, how do you know the printing is not working? What did you try that did not work?
<PeterDrop> jaafar: i have hplip installed, in hp device manager, iam trying to print a "test page" and, says "starting job" and "job completed" but nothing happens
<PeterDrop> jaafar: other think happens, "unable to communicate witj printer deskjet_d1660" Please check the pruinter and try again
<jaafar> PeterDrop: is your Deskjet connected via usb or some other way?
<PeterDrop> jaafar: usb
<jaafar> When you do "lsusb" (in a terminal) do you see your printer?
<PeterDrop> jaafar: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:7f11 Hewlett-Packard
<PeterDrop> that says
<jaafar> PeterDrop: that's good.  It seems like your problem is a common one.  Here is some possible help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467179
<jaafar> PeterDrop: according to another thread the approach in post #3 (HP installer) worked
<jaafar> PeterDrop: I don't have this printer so I don't think I can help you more
<PeterDrop> jaafar: i read, that post already :( and follow the steps, no work
<PeterDrop> jaafar: very txs for answer anyway man
<jaafar> PeterDrop: np, good luck
<PeterDrop> txs
<HappyHitman> Hello
<HappyHitman> I was wondering if someone could help me with audio problem please.
<HappyHitman> Anyone here/
<HappyHitman> ?*
<ruben66> saludos soy novato alguien que me pueda orientar
<pencil> After the last update, kubuntu rebooted into text mode... lost my gui... had nvidia driver.. how can i fix this?
<gabriel9> how can you have Chromium which is using QT libs?
<gabriel9> i use Arch and it is bleading edge, and your Chromium is looking nicer :)
<crom> Hi...I'm trying to "hciconfig -a hci0 up" and I get the error "Can't init device hci0: Unknown error 132 (132)"     any idea?
<Selfrich> hi
<crom> Hi...I'm trying to "hciconfig -a hci0 up" and I get the error "Can't init device hci0: Unknown error 132 (132)"     any idea?
<yan__> hi all, I'm trying to find the user configuration files of my menu
<yan__> with all the applications in the menu
<yan__> anybody knows where I can find it?
<souji> hello is there any one
<Lavi> hi
<souji> hi
<souji> is this lavi is talking here?
<Lavi> can anyone tell me why I'm able to install the nonfree flash plugin and get flash videos to work but I have no sound?
<souji> Can Any one is there to help me?
<souji> What is this quassel irc
<souji> this is like chatting only?
<Lavi> quassel is the irc client
<Lavi> it;s chatting/help
<Lavi> but one is around though :/
<Lavi> except us
<yan__> Lavi
<yan__> have u tried to restard the browser?
<crom>  Hi...I'm trying to "hciconfig -a hci0 up" and I get the error "Can't init device hci0: Unknown error 132 (132)"     any idea?
<Lavi> yes
<Lavi> I tried in Firefox, Konq, restarted the browser, rebooted the computer, even though I knew it wouldn't do anything
<yan__> hmm
<souji> means is it only for help in subjects?
<Lavi> I get the startup and shutdown sounds, and animated sounded for the operating system
<yan__> have you tried to listen to music via browser?
<Lavi> yeah
<yan__> some audio file on wikipedia
<yan__> etc
<yan__> it works?
<Lavi> thats what I've been trying and doens't work
<Lavi> youtube, hulu, ect
<souji> who are all those chatting here?
<adminpc> hello
<souji> for comp;etion of any installation do we have to restart again?
<souji> completion
<souji> for completion of any installation do we have to restart again?
<yan__> restart again what?
<yan__> installation of what?
<yan__> packages
<yan__> I mean, programs
<yan__> the whole system
<souji> Thanx yan
<souji> for giving reply
<souji> I have installed adobe flash player
<souji> its not working
<souji> do I have to restart the system again?
<well_laid_lawn> just restart the browser
<souji> ok
<souji> You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video.
<souji> this msg is displayed
<souji> what should I do then?
<well_laid_lawn> try installing
<well_laid_lawn> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.3 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<souji> mine is amd ultra
<souji> isn't is installed here?
<well_laid_lawn> try installing   flashplugin-nonfree
<souji> where it is?
<well_laid_lawn> In component multiverse - is the universe repository
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<souji> thank you so much for ur help ubottu
<souji> i tried but not getting
<souji> i will try later
<ubuntu> hi...I cant install kubuntu...the desktop version gives me an error and the alternate doesnt detect my cdrom somehow
<harolddong> is your drive going out?
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<phoenix__> when i try to uninstall nvidia graphics driver , the system hangs. when i restart my computer i see the filesystem corrupted.
<phoenix__> removed it successfully
<colorsoundboy> how can i read the local mail in /var/mail?
<mot_> quick question
<mot_> i've got kubuntu installed on a 27" imac but the graphics drivers aren't installed so i boot up to a black screen
<mot_> how do i kill the x session on the mac keyboard to drop to the cmd line?
<mot_> or better yet, how do i boot to a command line and restrain x from starting at all?
<phoenix__> i want to upgrade kde to 4.5 rc3
<DarthFrog> phoenix__: If you want KDE 4.5 RC3, you'll have to compile it yourself.  It was released as source only: the Kubuntu dev team has decided to not package it, waiting for the official release next week.
<phoenix__> DarthFrog: next week. where did you see that
<DarthFrog> It was to be released this past week but has been post-poned.
<phoenix__> DarthFrog: what is the reason
<DarthFrog> No idea.  I just heard it was post-poned.
<DarthFrog> Riddell was on channel this morning and that's what he said.  He's the big kahuna of Kubuntu.
<phoenix__> DarthFrog: good info
<phoenix__> DarthFrog: thanks
<DarthFrog> Your welcome
<dario_> kubuntu-it
<dario_> ???
<dario_> graziee
<jussi> !it | dario_
<ubottu> dario_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dario_> ok grazie
<heyboy> Problems connecting USB Modem even after installing usb-modeswitch
<shahrooz> hi people
<shahrooz> I really need your help
<jussi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<heyboy> Problems connecting USB Modem even after installing usb-modeswitch
<shahrooz> okay thanks ^^ sorry I'm new. well I need to install skystar2 rev2.8 on ubuntu 9.10, I tried any tutorial I found in google but no one worked out
<shahrooz> I have the driver package and tried the installation instruction in it too but only received errors
<shahrooz> should I keep waiting ?
<shahrooz> :( why no body answers me ?
<shahrooz> bye
<steve__> how do I use the cd command in terminal to change dir to a folder named using greek font?
<steve__> ex. cd /home/steve/λήψεις
<steve__> anyone please?
<BluesKaj> Hi
<raksandjalpa> hi all
<ubuntu> hi...I'm in the middle of a failed kubuntu install...it already formated /, so I'm kinda screwed :)
<ubuntu> ubiquity says it can't unmount the /cdrom
<AlexZion> what's up ubuntu ?
<AlexZion> but have you already install it ?
<ubuntu> nop...I'm on the livecd now
<AlexZion> so let me understand, running the installation have you got an error after the formatting ?
<ubuntu> exactly...the error is that it can't unmount the /cdrom....on the syslog it says the device is busy
<AlexZion> of course is busy , if are installing.........
<AlexZion> I mean , probably have you tried to open the cd-rom drive ?
<ubuntu> nop...nothing is open....just installing
<ubuntu> it opens
<AlexZion> it's really strange .....
<AlexZion> try again to install , probably something went wrong .....
<ubuntu> why is it trying to unmount the /cdrom anyway?
<AlexZion> I can't understand ......, anyway ,try again , and if it will happen again ,so there is surely a problem
<ubuntu> I tryed for about 5 times....
<AlexZion> ahh ok , so there is a problem .....
<AlexZion> are you trying with Kubuntu 10.04 ?
<ubuntu> yes....I tryed this for 5 times already with the same error
<AlexZion> you pc, is a modern pc, or an old machina?
<AlexZion> ops ...machine ...
<ubuntu> modern...has 1year
<AlexZion> laptop or desktop ?
<ubuntu> laptop
<AlexZion> do you have some strange hardaware connected ?
<ubuntu> the cdrom :D
<ubuntu> it's the only thing connected to it :)
<AlexZion> do you mean it is an external drive ?
<ubuntu> usb
<AlexZion> ok , so probably the problem could be thisone .....
<AlexZion> have you tried to install from a usb pendrive ?
<ubuntu> I don't have one
<AlexZion> because it could works better ....
<ubuntu> but wait a sec...
<AlexZion> otherwise could be a kernel problem.....
<ubuntu> I have the phone mem card...I'll try to find the sd adapter
<AlexZion> mhhh,i don't know if it's the same with a card reader .....
<AlexZion> anyway , are you trying with Netbook version , or the normal ?
<ubuntu> have faith ;) what is the name of that thing? unetbootin?
<ubuntu> it's the normal version
<AlexZion> but your pc is a netbook ?
<ubuntu> it's a laptop....'till yesterday I had kubuntu running here just fine
<AlexZion> laptop model ?
<AlexZion> and the version of Kubuntu you had before was the same version ?
<ubuntu> Packard Bell EasyNote BG49 Limited Edition
<ubuntu> in deed...10.04...the difference is that the previous was from upgrade....since 8.10
<ubuntu> ok...unetbootin it running now....
<AlexZion> yeah , could a kernel problem I think ...., you could try with 9.10 version for exmple
<ubuntu> well...the reason I'm installing again is because I want a fresh install
<ubuntu> not an upgrade
<ubuntu> the sd card WILL WORK!!!
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, or try the alternate install cd , it worked for me when the std live cd wouldn't
<ubuntu> also did...it loads the installer and then...guess what....can't find the cd :)
<BluesKaj> ok. then your cdrom is probly failing
<BluesKaj> some of the mfg installed cdroms are toast in 2 yrs
 * James147 has given up on cd/dvds :)
<ubuntu> it's not...I recently installed a netbook with it...easy peasy I think was the name...and went fine...it's not failing, there is some software problem around
<ubuntu> ok guys...wish me luck :)
<ubuntu> brb
 * BluesKaj wonders what that software prob could be.
<BluesKaj> I meant cdrom drive not the disk itself , ubuntu
<James147> BluesKaj: he could have as well ^^ most netbooks dont have a cdrom drive so could ahve been an usb external
<James147> also he quit  :)
<BluesKaj> right,  James147
<BluesKaj> yeah. I have the notifiers turned off
<BluesKaj> not bad in here but #ubuntu gets filled up quickly with useless text
<James147> BluesKaj: dont tend to go there because of that :)
<James147> that and I cant follow it and do work at the same time :)
<BluesKaj> well James147 , I have time on my hands today...it's raining so my trim project is on hold
<ubuntu> how can I get a previous version of kubuntu_
<ubuntu> ?
<James147> ubuntu: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/    any reason why?
<ubuntu> because 10.04 is not working properly
<James147> ^^ better place http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<ubuntu> thanx >(
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> damn keyboard layout :D
<ubuntu> Im unable to install any of the lucid versions
<James147> what goes wrong?
<ubuntu> I will try to upgrade
<ubuntu> well...when installing the desktop version, it says it cant unmount the /cdrom partition, and fails to install
<ubuntu> on the alternate, after running from the cdrom, selecting language and so, says it cant find the cd
<ubuntu> or cant mount it
<ubuntu> Im trying to install this since yesterday....getting pretty pissed with it
<James147> ubuntu: have you tryed it using a usb flash drive?
<ubuntu> also tryed to put the iso into an sd/card...all my adapters are broken :) today is one of those days :)
<James147> :(
<ubuntu> I miss the install from iso that I used in mandrake....
<ubuntu> well Im hoping to successfully install 9.10 and then upgrade
<btarik> hello world, i want to have a norma desktop under kubuntu and not the plasmoid version, how can i do that?
<James147> btarik: ^^ what version of kde?
<btarik> kubuntu 9.10
<BluesKaj> plasmoid is the default- normal version now
<ubuntu> btarik: go to the activity settings...then inthe activity tab, set the type to folder view
<ubuntu> im using 10.04 so things might be in a slightly different place
<James147> btarik: right clock the desktop > activity settings > Activity > change Type to "Folder view"
<James147> click ^^
<btarik> Thank you James147, and i want to change the default web browser into firefox i tried update-alternatives --config x-www-browser but in vain
<James147> btarik: System settings > Default Applications
<ubuntu> well...gonna try it now...
 * BluesKaj didn't like the plasma view and widget stuff at first , but it works for me now , vivsually and otherwise.
<btarik> can we change the size of the plasmoid?
<James147> btarik: mouse over it and handel should appear (assuming widgets are unlocked) on the handel there is a rezise button click and drag
<James147> BluesKaj: has always liked that widget view :) mostly because I hate desktop icons so normally have a blank desktop
<btarik> ah i had to click and drag...^^ thanks James147
<James147> I have ^^
<btarik> is it possible the show the plasmoid only in one virtual desktop?
<BluesKaj> my desktop http://imagebin.ca/view/BXs99y0.html  , James147
<James147> btarik: yes... cant remember what version of kde that was introduced, but you need to set up seperate activity for each desktop (think its in one of the options when you click the semicircle thing in one of the corners
<James147> btarik: nice :) heres mine: http://imagebin.ca/view/Lt-IG14M.html
<James147> BluesKaj: ^^
<James147> dam tab complete
<BluesKaj> James147, neat, interesting
 * James147 really like the bespin window theme :D
<BluesKaj> I tied cairo docks , but it wouldn't respond and would hide behind the panel
<licensed> what the similar app to seahorse (frontend to gnupg)
<James147> not tryed that one but have tryed some of the plasmoid docks, havnt liked any of them
<James147> licensed: kgpg?
<licensed> James147, i think yes, but my kgpg didn't open.. and no returns any error
<James147> licensed: it opens to the tray
<licensed> James147, oh man.. sorry =///////////// i'm a newbie
<licensed> thanks
<licensed> James147, i'm to trying change my user password (i use encrypted /home)
<BluesKaj> bbl
 * James147 dosnt know much about encrypted drives
<ubuntu__> James147: kubuntu 9.10 failed me too :)
<James147> :(
<ubuntu__> well...there is always a way...I'm debootstraping now
<James147> really not sure why...
<ubuntu__> takes a while, but....hopefully will work
<James147> ubuntu__: afraid I cannot help anymore, I have to go... cya
<ubuntu__> c ya...thx
<ep> On 10.04, I need to enable "unsupported updates" to install one package (kdevelop).  What are the consequences of enabling backports,  does this mean that a bunch of other packages will be "updated" to unstable of alpha packages as well?  I just want kdevelop.
<BluesKaj> ep,is it's available from download site , but you have to compile it http://www.kdevelop.org/mediawiki/index.php/KDevelop_4/compiling
<BluesKaj> ep, also there's chat here on freenode , #kdevelop , maybe they can help you further
<albergio> helloo
<ep> BluesKaj: thanks, seems easier to just enstall the package by enabling the backports or unsupported  updates.  I guess this is what I was asking about, the debian package system.  I don't understand it.   How will other packages be affected if I enable unsupported updates.   I don't want a bunch of my applications "updated" to unsupported releases.
<ep> I just want kdevelop
<albergio> which language is this chat?
<BluesKaj> ep, just find the kdevelop repos or ppa , and copy iit to your sources.list , as long as you don't update the other deb repos you should be fine , but just to be sure ask in #kdevelop first
<ep> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> albergio, english as you can already see::)
<albergio> okay ;-) ... i'm new here ...
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm trying to connect a gsm modem with knetworkmanager...my configs seem right but it doesn't connect...where can I check the errors from networkmanager?
<BluesKaj> 1gsm |m_tadeu
<BluesKaj> !gsm
<BluesKaj> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj:  thax
<Badegakk> Hi, how to i kill X so i can install the newest Nvidia driver,  i have tryed several commands but i had no luck
<BluesKaj> Badegakk, hang on
<Badegakk> ok
<BluesKaj> Badegakk, http://www.pastebin.ca/1913350
<Badegakk> hmm i tryed sudo service kde stop nothing happend, il try it out once more
<BluesKaj> kdm stop
<BluesKaj> it won't respond . it just stops
<Badegakk> ok
<Badegakk> il try, thx :)
<BluesKaj> Badegakk, which nvidia card do you use ?
<Badegakk> nvidia gtx 275
<IdleOne> Any op around who could unban MetaBot please?
<IdleOne> *!*@unaffiliated/ljl/bot/metabot
<tinus_> Hi, I'm on Kubuntu 10.04. I can't shutdown or reboot (except by calling shutdown or reboot directly). When i push the button in Kickoff the countdown dialog comes up but once the coundown is over (or i push the button) nothing happens!
<tinus_> can anyone help?
<tinus_> fresh install btw
<m_tadeu> how can I change the filesystem code page?
<Kimimaro001> Hello is Windows viruses not compatable with Linux because theirs a hacker who uses windows and targeting sites I am at and I'm afraid I will be affected but I am on linux and he's using windows
<jtheuer> no
<Dragnslcr> Kimimaro001- it's nearly impossible for a Windows virus to affect a Linux system. However, it isn't impossible to have malware that targets Linux, so you should still be careful
<Kimimaro001> yeah I know. Does keyloggers affect Linux?
<Dragnslcr> You could have one that is written to target Linux
<Kimimaro001> Is their any firewall or anything I can add to protect linux system?
<Dragnslcr> You shouldn't need a firewall, since there aren't many ports that are open for no good reason
<Dragnslcr> But you can easily install one if you need to
<Dragnslcr> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Kimimaro001> is it built in to be default on?
<thechris> I am having issues runing "konsole"
<thechris> konsole no longer runs
<slow-motion> n8
<tracy> Hi
<bng007> hi all, is it possible with cron to periodicaly launch an application but not in background?
<bng007> i just wish I could launch a graphical application with it periodicaly
<tempos> cute... have never been here before...
<Viperisthebest> Anyone know the command line for updating Kubuntu from the server?
<Viperisthebest> the command to upgrade Kubuntu to 10.04?
<Viperisthebest> What is the command to update to 10.04 from the server?
<tempos> IT shoud have requested update itself... did you reject the update?
<Viperisthebest> it never requested update
<tempos> what version do you have now?
<Viperisthebest> my brother said there is a command that you can type in konsole and it will start updating from the server
<Viperisthebest> i have 9.10 now
<Dragnslcr> Viperisthebest- are you in KDE, or do you only have a terminal?
<Viperisthebest> im in KDE
<Dragnslcr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Viperisthebest> that only gives the way to update it from adept manager
<Viperisthebest> my brother said there is a command u can type in terminal to update from the server
<Dragnslcr> Viperisthebest- sure, you can upgrade from a terminal, but if you're in KDE, why would you need to
<Viperisthebest> What is the command to upgrade from a terminal?
<Scunizi> Viperisthebest: upgrade from one release to another or simply upgrade the existing system for security patches and program updates?
<uahmed> hellow
<Viperisthebest> im trying to upgrade to the latest version 10.04 Scunizi
<Scunizi> Viperisthebest: from what version?
<Viperisthebest> 9.10
<Scunizi> Viperisthebest: ubottu has several suggestions.. gui and cli based.. hang on.
<Scunizi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Scunizi> Viperisthebest: Looks like "sudo do-release-upgrade -d for desktop upgrade.. if it's a server use the last link ubottu gave you
<Viperisthebest> i did the one for desktop upgrade
<Viperisthebest> it just aborts at the end
<Scunizi> Viperisthebest: that's quick.. do you have a fast connection?
<Viperisthebest> i have 7 mbps
<Viperisthebest> its cable internet
<Scunizi> not bad.. but still .. there's usually a ton to download and then it runs through the install process
<Viperisthebest> at the end it says
<Viperisthebest> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<Viperisthebest> The package 'kubuntu-desktop-kde3' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.  This can be caused by: * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu  If none of this applies, then please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bug report.
<Viperisthebest> it says what that error calculating can be caused by
<Scunizi> Viperisthebest: you should do a full update prior to upgrading.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... turn off any 3rd party repos and revert any binary video drivers to stock..
<Viperisthebest> so the stock binary video driver is vesa
<Scunizi> that's fine.. sometimes you have issues if you're running the nvidia or ati binary from them direct.
<Viperisthebest> but i can do a full upgrade in adept manager
<Scunizi> probably.. I don't use adept.. just apt-get
<Viperisthebest> when i go into adept manager it says i can do a full upgrade
<Scunizi> Viperisthebest: go for it
<Viperisthebest> if i switch the driver to vesa and then do it will the nvidia driver not be affected
<Scunizi> did you install the nvidia driver using the hardware drivers tool in Kubuntu or did you download it from nvidia/
<Scunizi> ?
<Viperisthebest> i downloaded it
<Scunizi> after the upgrade you'll have to re-install the driver.  so make sure you have already downloaded the driver you want to reinstall to make things easier.. if something happens during the upgrade and leaves you with a terminal prompt it can be a pain navigating the web with a cli browser. and using wget to download the binary.
<Viperisthebest> k i have to go now
<Scunizi> good luck.. sometimes it's easier just to reinstall fresh using your old /home with all your data
<twobitsprite> so, I'm running ubuntu, but I installed the kubuntu desktop. When I log out, and then log in with KDE, my wireless network doesn't come up... am I missing like a KDE version of the network manager thing or something?
<well_laid_lawn> twobitsprite: there's knetworkmanager for kde as default
<twobitsprite> ok, I have that installed
<twobitsprite> but I don't see an icon or anything
<well_laid_lawn> it should be in kmenu
<well_laid_lawn> or in the taskbar
<draik> Anyone know of a channel for assistance with IMAP via TELNET?
<amichair> does anyone know how to fix video tearing on a twinview setup?
<draik> amichair: I had an issue with the dual monitor setup that I had. I just rebooted and everything was working again.
<amichair> draik: I have tearing for months now...
#kubuntu 2011-08-01
<Doyle> in additional drivers, where it states "Driver is activated but not currently in use", does that ever change?
<Unit193> Doyle: Did you reboot after install?
<Doyle> yep
<Doyle> Its the nvidia drivers. They do say version current - recommended.
<Rot13AES> When I go to network manager, manage connections, network connections, wired tab it doesn't show my current device yet I can connect to the internet.
<Rot13AES> I can make a new entry there and have it change my IP address but it never sticks
<Rot13AES> Anyone got any clue what I'm doing wrong?
<U236Willy> I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 and I'm getting a 'can't find a valid FAT filesystem' on my iPod which is keeping Amarok from seeing it and loading it.... 2)....
<vuth> ohh?
<U236Willy> I'm having lag issues with a linksys/cisco rt2800usb variant could you point me to some docs that might help?
<vuth> maybe bcuz ipod is made by apple?
<szal> vuth: speak proper English please
<boss> hello all
<boss> :)
<U236Willy> it loads in banshee and rhythmbox on ubuntu 11.04 and there's no lag for the usb wireless dongle in ubuntu either.
<Coded1> hello all
<Coded1> I'm having a real slowness issue with kubuntu 11.04 on an older dell laptop (Inspiron 6000) w/ ATI X300 GPU.  top & htop both don't go above 20% cpu usage overall and the only thing running is firefox.  Memory usage is about 700MB used out of 2GB of physical RAM and none of the swap is touched.
<Coded1> the mouse is bouncing around like its starving for clocks
<szal> what CPU?
<Daskreech> hi Coded1
<Daskreech> Coded1: Tried turning off visual effects?
<vuth> CPU is a processor
<vuth> like a pentium chip or amd athlon
<szal> vuth: that wasn't the question :P
<vuth> coded1 my laptop is pentium 4 1.7ghz with 2gb ram and mine runs smooth
<Sweorc_Steppar> hi.  i'm having trouble networking kubuntu with windows 7.  attempted to use samba.  shared folder is detectable but keeping getting error code 0x80070035 when attempting to open it
<vuth> everything up to date on ur update manager?
<Sweorc_Steppar> and now the other windows computers are no longer communicating to each other. :/
<Boomboy> guys can someone help me figuring out how to have custom keyboard shortcuts? system settings isnt helping.
<Buttercupz> Hellooooo
<Buttercupz> I'm having issues installing Kubuntu that I cant find an answer for anywhere. Is anyone awake?
<rww> best to ask your question and see
<SIR_Taco> rww: I guess it wasn't that important
<GirlyGirl> Who has changed nick to zz_Who ... I see that so many times and it seems like a question always
<rww> !away > Who
<ubottu> Who, please see my private message
<lsv> .seen sirtaco
<lsv> .seen SIR_Taco
<lsv> !seen SIR_Taco
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<GirlyGirl> !away > Who
<GirlyGirl> !away > Who
<auk> o_O
<rww> Insanity is repeating the same thing and expecting different results :P
<valorie> why does poor who want that message anyway?
 * valorie has met Who, who is a real person
<rww> valorie: they're /nickchanging on away, it's traditional to spam people with clients misconfigured in that way with messages about it :P
 * Unit193 wish he added Doctor to the front of it
<valorie> indeed, that is a bad habit
<valorie> Unit193: lol
 * rww ponders pulling out one of his altnicks
<valorie> I had to fix mine here as well
<valorie> I'm used to changing it on smaller networks
<valorie> dude
<svaksha> its also considered annoying on some networks
<valorie> yup
<valorie> I've stopped doing it pretty much everywhere, after being warned here
<valorie> Who, darlin'!
<svaksha> zz_Who: use "/away add your away message" instead
<Unit193> There used to be a factoid for how to ignore them ;)
<svaksha> Unit193: on irssi you can pipe them to another window, including parts/joins. But that isnt the point ;)
<Unit193> svaksha: I fully understand, I just knew there used to be and I can't find it (I was thinking ignore, not pipe as I didn't remember you could)
<Who> valorie:  err its my ZNC
<Who> yeah my connection is acting really weird
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> it should allow you to set "silent away" though
<valorie> with no change of nick
<svaksha> Unit193: you can do both.
<Who> yeah changing it
<Coded1> I'm having a real slowness issue with kubuntu 11.04 on an older dell laptop (Inspiron 6000) w/ ATI X300 GPU. top & htop both don't go above 20% cpu usage overall and the only thing running is firefox. Memory usage is about 700MB used out of 2GB of physical RAM and none of the swap is touched.
<Coded1> the mouse is bouncing around like its starving for clocks
<valorie> I've noticed that FF with lots of tabs does that to me
<Coded1> I am using the FOSS radeon driver is that what you are using?
<valorie> no, I have the non-free one
<valorie> sec
<Coded1> my x300 is too old for the non-free
<Coded1> I only have about 8 tabs going, nothing with flash (not even installed btw)
<valorie> ok
<Coded1> ?
<valorie> someone else might have more insight
<Coded1> np thanks anyway
<Coded1> just as I was starting to warm up to AMD/ATI ... they bring me right back in ....
<Coded1> lol
<Coded1> valorie: what kind of GPU do you have?
<valorie> ati radeon
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Linux 2.6.38-10-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.7.00 (4.7.0), CPU: AMD Turion X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-74 at 550 MHz (4389 bogomips), HD: 239/365GB, RAM: 3673/3708MB, 188 proc's, 12.26h up
<valorie> ah, that isn't in there
<Coded1> lspci
<valorie> sorry for the spam
<Coded1> np
<valorie> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<Coded1> cool, it works ok then?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> better and better, actually
<valorie> newest KDE is the best yet
<Coded1> I thought the FOSS drivers would be a bit better especially on an older card .... but I have a really slow UI and dual screens corrupts the video badly
<Coded1> :P
<valorie> if it doesn't work for you, you can always go back, I believe
<Coded1> dual monitors ?  ya. ... but then I wouldn't be able to use my nice 20" monitor :{
<ssfdre38> does anybody know how to update the KDE to 4.7
<sinclair_> ssfdre38: what version Kubuntu, what SC of KDE you on now?
<Coded1> ya I killed desktop effects and its quick again ...
<ssfdre38> sinclair_, the one that is on the Kubuntu-desktop download
<sinclair_> ssfdre38: in Dolphin or something, check "about KDE", as for kubuntu I assume 11.04
<sinclair_> or in Quassel...
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.7
<valorie> ssfdre38: ^^^
<valorie> simple to do, and it's very nice
 * valorie did it last night
<ssfdre38> lol cool
<sinclair_> valorie: what it does NOT say is that you must do dist-upgrade or fullupgrade
<Coded1> whats the best way to do a dist-upgrade?
<ssfdre38> it should be fine for ubuntu with KDE on it
<sinclair_> ssfdre38: follow instructions for adding ppa - then use command line to do apt-get dist-upgrade
<Coded1> :)
<coder2> Hello. Please help me with my digital camera.
<ssfdre38> you point to something and take a photo and ta da your done
<sinclair_> coder2: what is the problem more specific?
<coder2> I cannot transfer photos from my camera anymore. digikam claims that it cannot connect to the camera. gphoto2 says that device is already in use. f-spot reports about IO Error
<sinclair_> coder2: did you try it on another computer so you know it is not the camera?
<beginner>  I have a question to kmail2... can I copy all my mails from kmail1 (.kde/share/apps/mail) to .local/share/.local-mail.directory? and start the sync in akonadi again?
<beginner> I have tried this... so the message count is correct but kmail2 does not show any messages... only the loading icon is visible... so I am not sure if that works what I want to do :-)
<sinclair_> ssfdre38: should be sudo apt-get dist-upgrade of course...
<coder2> sinclair_: I've tried from windows sessiion. It worls.
<ssfdre38> yeea
<sinclair_> coder2: done any update, eg to KDE 4.7, between it working and not?
<coder2> sinclair_: KDE hasn't been updated, but there were some kernel and library updates.
<coder2> My KDE version is 4.4.4.5
<sinclair_> coder2: is there a setting in the camera for "mode", eg as a disk or other methods? Have no camera here so can't remember optios
<sinclair_> if so try different ones
<coder2> sinclair_: Unfortunately only one mode available: device is being detected as a digital camera (Canon A5xx).
<sinclair_> coder2: am afraid I don't know then, was hoping that might be it
<sinclair_> can not see why kernel update etc should botch syncing camera
<coder2> sinclair_: It is odd, but f-spot is even able to display list of photos with thumbnails from the camera memory, but failed to import them.
<sinclair_> coder2: maybe try a live usb or live CD to see if your install is OK or not?
<valorie> coder2: that sounds like a permission problem
<sinclair_> preferrably live usb with memory for "saving"?
<sinclair_> persistence it is called
<sinclair_> valorie could be very right
<coder2> valorie: how to check those permissions?
<valorie> dolphin can do that for you
<coder2> valorie: The camera is not in "disk mode"
<valorie> I always use dolphin for copying or moving photos
<valorie> so dolphin can't see it?
<beginner> #kubuntu-de
<coder2> nope
<valorie> boo
<coder2> I think something (auto-mounter?) is locking the camera and it prevents applications accessing it.
<coder2> That auto-mounter is quite stupid thing, it even prevents k3b from erasing non-empty RW-DVDs
<coder27> sinclair_: I see something suspicious in my "home" directory: ".gvfs" folder is displayed in red color with "?" in mc and the permissions is drx instead of drwx. And I cannot do chmod  u+w
<coder27> I believe it is connected with the camera problem
<coder27> How to fix the .gvfs folder ?
<sinclair_> coder27: red color should be an ownership problem I think
<coder27> sinclair_: Do you know how to fix it? Even as root I cannot access this folder.
<sinclair_> coder27: if you check properties by right-clicking you can see what is owner and group, what are they?
<coder27> sinclair: under my login it displays my ownership and dr------- permissions, and under root it displays root:root and --------- as access rigts
<soee> guys, i would like to create translation for one plasmoid, as i can see there is file with .qm extension - how should i edit this ?
<sinclair_> coder27: it sounds messy alright.. try changing ownership/group to your user and then set rwx rights
<coder27> sinclair_: chmod does nothing. No errors and no effect. The same with chown
<coder27> how to force fsck?
<valorie> coder27: is your user in the correct groups, such as sudoer?
<coder27> valorie: yes
<sinclair_> coder27: have no idea.. you might have to use knoppix or something to rm the directory
<coder27> sinclair_: ... and then, recreate it?
<sinclair_> coder27: it "should" recreate itself via the app or the camera connection
<sinclair_> just love that expression.. "should"
<coder27> sinclair_: excuse me, English is not my native language.
<sinclair_> coder27: not a problem
<sinclair_> for fsck force check via google, I have done it but can not remember how
<MK`> How smooth is it to upgrade between major releases? I want to give a friend a kubuntu disk but I do not know whether to use 10.04 lts or 11.04.
<coder2> valorie: I've done fsck, then I have deleted the ~/.gvfs folder, but it re-appears again, and again without write permission. Any ideas?
<MK`> I want from Ubuntu (gnome) 10.10 to 11.04 and it broke a great deal of things for me, which I can tolerate but I don't want to thrust that onto someone else
<MK`> I went*
<Tm_T> MK`: it usually is supposed to be rather smooth
<Tm_T> MK`: it all depends on if there is used sources outside of ubuntu's official repositories for installing any packages
<Tm_T> and other variables that aren't up to ubuntu directly
<MK`> Well the things that broke were like, plymouth and gnome-panel X)
<valorie> coder2: I would search for a bug
<valorie> because that def. seems buggy
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<bazhang> hi
<AlexZion> hi everyone, someone has already tried "Bumblebee" software to manage the GPU nvidia with nvidia Optimus technology ?
<sinclair_> is anyone else seeing that "active windows" get "halfed" when more than 3 active in "task manager"?
<sinclair_> kde 4.7
<sinclair_> I mean halfed in size, that is...
<Incarus6> what is "active windows"?
<sinclair_> in the task manager, the minimized icons of running apps
<sinclair_> guess a screenshot is needed
<Incarus6> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sinclair_> incarus6: http://imagebin.org/165921
<sinclair_> incarus6: look at the task manager part of the panel
<Incarus6> sinclair_, under right click on the panel > settings is a option called "Maximal amout of rows" or similar (I had to translate it). I think the default option is now 2. By changing it back to 1 this should be 'fixed' ;) or disable "Force rowsettings" (also translated).
<sinclair_> incarus6: should but does not - for me at least
<Incarus6> try to change both settings I mentioned. That force-thing worked for me
<sinclair_> ok let me try
<BluesKaj> sinclair_, increase the height of the panel slightly ...that might work
<sinclair_> nope, non of this works. More than 3 active applications I get this look
<Incarus6> what are your current settings?
<sinclair_> hold on now I played around so much...
<BluesKaj> my desktop http://imagebin.org/165925
<sinclair_> incarus6: http://imagebin.org/165926
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, I don't like the old KDE 3 window theme that much, I'm using one called oxygen-air
<BluesKaj> sinclair_,  it may have to do with your "desktop theme" ...I had that problem earlier and it disappeared when I changed themes.
<szal> Plastik and huge widgets..  ewww..
<sinclair_> blueskaj: was playing around with that too :-), have used Breathe for quite some time now
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, I'm using kde 4.7 and some themes are freezing , so I'm sticking wirh the older versions right now
<sinclair_> but no, it does not help
<BluesKaj> szal, large screen monitor , 42" plasma
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, Intel graphic card?
<BluesKaj> and I'm 3M away
<BluesKaj> nvidia 8400gs Incarus6
<szal> http://www.abload.de/img/20110801_fullscreen25ue2.png <- (still KDE 4.6.5)
<Incarus6> I can't post a screenshot of my system yet because the KDE Update (4.7) broke a dual-screen feature. (I sadly got only one systemtray at the moment)
<BluesKaj> szal, well , to each his own :)
<szal> heheh
<BluesKaj> szal, sticking with plastik because the  mininimze and maximize etc are easier to see at this distance
<BluesKaj> err minimize
<Incarus6> Yes! Nvidia released a new driver version but they haven't released the site of it yet > 404.
<szal> Incarus6: huh?
<szal> they censored Mumford & Sons.. :o
<Incarus6> szal, GeForce; GeForce 200 Series; Geforce GT 220; Linux 32-bit, then search and you'll find the newer version 280.13. click on it > 404. http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
 * szal has received a 275 update just a few days ago
<sinclair_> incarus6: I suspect wacky interaction w System Tray..
<sinclair_> when I quit one app there things "normalised" in Task Manager ??
<Incarus6> That's my dualscreen desktop. It was screenshotted with KDE 4.6.x but it still looks the same (except the second systray .__.) http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/9906/desktopqb.png
<Incarus6> sinclair_, you can open a bug report on bugs.kde.org. Version 4.7 is still buggy
<sinclair_> incarus6: think I will keep trying to figure out WHAT to report so to speak..
<sinclair_> and it seems I am only one here w problem in question
 * szal decided to skip 4.7.0 and go with 4.7.1 next month
<sinclair_> szal: that might be the way for sure...
<Incarus6> szal, its working perfectly for me, except the second systray
<sinclair_> but as I am on 4.7 already - not for me
<Incarus6> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278947
<ubottu> KDE bug 278947 in widget-systemtray "Can not add more then one systemtray" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> Incarus6,  I see you have dropbox , are you using it with nautilus , can't seem to get kfilebox (kde version) to work at all.
<Incarus6> I would fix that by myself if I would know how to read those backtraces
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, nope, never used dropbox
<Incarus6> That blue desktop icon is VirtualBox
<BluesKaj> ok Incarus6  , my mistake
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, whats the difference between kfilebox and kdropbox?
<Incarus6> Oh I see, it's the same.
<BluesKaj> yes
<Incarus6> let me try. Using 0.4.7?
<BluesKaj> kfilebo has been broken since 1o.10 ..try to keep my gnome/gtk stuff to a minimum, so I'm waiting til kfilebox is fxed
<BluesKaj> 10.10
<szal> !info kfilebox
<ubottu> Package kfilebox does not exist in natty
<BluesKaj> IMO synaptic is still the best gui package manager , so I use it as a reference for default apps
<sinclair_> blueskaj: try Muon, I like it
<sinclair_> there is a ppa for it
<BluesKaj> sinclair_, I hav muon as well, I just don't care for it's interface as much
 * szal doesn't use any GUI package manager
<BluesKaj> I just us them for reference
<BluesKaj> and fixin broken packages in synaptic
<Incarus6> kfilebox is working for me, but it is using nautilus
<sinclair_> blueskaj: got it, same for me w synaptic
<Incarus6> Which programm calls itself a kde software when it is using nautilus?
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, yeah I'm dissapointed in it's poor dolhin integrtion
<BluesKaj> dolphin
<BluesKaj> oops keyboard is too far from the receiver
<Incarus6> I prefer ubuntu one, I think they upgraded the free space to 5 GB
<helpneeded> hey, i have a problem getting opengl to work with kubuntu, anyone can help me? I am using an ati hd4850 matrix card
<Incarus6> Is that a Kubuntu (KDE) related issue, helpneeded?
<helpneeded> i dont think so
<Incarus6> You can ask in #ubuntu - there are more people who could help you
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, does ubuntu one work ok with windows pcs ? Family occasionally shares files thru dropbox , does ubuntu do the same ?
<BluesKaj> ubutu one
<suman> hw to change screen resoultiom of kubuntu?
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, Yes, I think so
<suman> hello
<suman> anybody
<suman> plz help me
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, you can use http://one.ubuntu.com (the web interface) or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Windows
<BluesKaj> bummer, kfilebox is also a cpu hog ... and ubuntuone won't upload folders ..great :P
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Try sugarsync
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, not paying just to share a few files occasionally over the internet , but thanks for the suggestion.
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: Free version exists I thought, I don't use it sorry
 * BluesKaj solves ubuntuone older problem by installing ubuntuone client
<BluesKaj> folder
<ppq> hi. i get notifications about some crashed program every time i log in. when i click on the notification to view the details, it says i don't have permission to do so. do i have to be in a specific group to view the apport kde stuff?
<Linkmaster> ppq: can you explain what happens exactly? Details provide better answers
<kavurt> i created a desktop sharing invitation using krfb, than deleted it. there's no invitations available on krfb now. but my other computer finds two invitations on this computer whit destop client. and often some people attemt to connect but fail. as long as i removed all invitations, why my other computer still finds them?
<StevenZhang> hello
<StevenZhang> if it possible to switch to chinese input method with in english env
<StevenZhang> i can not do that
<ppq> Linkmaster:    http://ompldr.org/vOXBxZg   -->   http://ompldr.org/vOXBxZw
<ppq> Linkmaster: i use kubuntu 11.04, this happens every time i log in
<Linkmaster> Do you mind translating those for me?
<ppq> Linkmaster: sure, sorry. in the first screenshot it says "an application crashed", in the second "you don't have permissions for this problem report"
<ppq> excuse my english
<Linkmaster> Your english is fine, I didn't know until I saw the screenshots
<Linkmaster> Hm, its kind of strange though..have you launched anything like 'sudo application' from the terminal?
<ppq> Linkmaster: no, it happens right after logging in using KDM. i don't do anything before this pops up
<Linkmaster> I meant 'have you' as in the past. Though also, when did this start happening?
<ppq> ah, i see. i never started a GUI application as root
<ppq> this happens since i did a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' today. i installed this system some days ago but never really used it.
<Linkmaster> okay, because what it looks like is something has had its permissions changed, and it can't run properly. It then promptly crashs, and since you're not root, it won't work
<Linkmaster> Did you run "apt-get update" beforehand?
<ppq> yes
<Linkmaster> alright, good
<Linkmaster> You should probably start at changing the ownership of your  /home  back to you
<ppq> btw, i have some autostarts: 'synergyc bene' (bene is the hostname of another pc), 'yakuake' and 'gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh' (i didn't create the last one)
<ppq> Linkmaster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/656467/ "bene" is my username
<Linkmaster> ppq: interesting...
<Linkmaster> everything is you, so I don't know why it is doing that
<ppq> neither do i :(
<Linkmaster> have you tried 'sudo chown bene /home' in a tty session?
<ppq> well, i don't know if that's a good idea
<ppq> but i'll try
<ppq> Linkmaster: the notification still pops up
<markit> hi, I want to stop akonadi from using mysql backend, I've installed akonadi-backend-sqlite but still uses mysql... any clue?
<markit> '/etc/akonadi has only mysql config files
<markit> mmm trying /usr/share/doc/akonadi-backend-sqlite/README.Debian.gz
<markit> wow, from 140MB to 216K of space :)
<Linkmaster> ppq: I'm not sure D:
<markit> how or where could I put a akonadiserverrc to be globally valid?
<tsimpson> markit: probably /etc/kde4/
<markit> tsimpson: is now under .config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc
<markit> not under .kde4....
<yofel> akonadi is xdg software, not specific to kde
<yofel> at least it was meant to be like that when it was created
<markit> yofel: I see... how can be globally setup?
<markit> the config is also a "mess" since hardcodes the db path to explicit home dir
<markit> i.e. Name=/home/marco/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi.db
<markit> but this is a different story :)
<yofel> IIRC /etc/akonadi/ should work the same as .config/akonadi
<yofel> but ask in #akonadi
<markit> yofel: oh, good tip!
<soee> guys need some help:  i set one folder to read content from different folder?
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, I did a clean install and mispelled the pc name , I changed the /etc/hostname but when I ssh into my other linux machine the message still reads the wrong host spelling. Is there anywhere that I can correct this ?
<tsimpson> soee: just make a it a symbolic link
<soee> tsimpson, how ?
<Pici> BluesKaj: You need to modify /etc/hosts as well.
<soee> i never dif anything like that :)
<BluesKaj> Pici, ok thanks
<BluesKaj> Pici, it comes up correct in /etc/hosts
<Pici> BluesKaj: What message are you talking about exactl?
<tsimpson> soee: from Dolphin, right click, Create New -> Basic link to to file or directory
<skramer_> how can I change the font size of digital clock in KDE 4.7, I can't seem to find the option :-(
<BluesKaj> Pici, Last login: Sun Jul 31 17:09:17 2011 from:mispelled -host :)
<yofel> skramer_: iirc that automatically changes according to your panel size
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: maybe you need to do "sudo hostname <new hostname>" to make the system start using it (guess)
<markit> btw, when I logoff from the server console, the screeb becomes black and sometime ctrl-alt-rsys-k works, other just I have to reboot!
<BluesKaj> ok tsimpson , will try that
<skramer_> yofel: hmm.. could it be  the font is bigger after the upgrade to 4.7?
<markit> (ssh session is alive, so the system is ok on it's own)
<Pici> BluesKaj: How is the server you're sshing to resolving the name? DNS?
<yofel> skramer_: I didn't notice a change in particular, but I never modified those settings either
<yofel> at least not in anything plasma related
<BluesKaj> Pici, it's a local machine
<skramer_> yofel: so maybe it's more obvious because the colour changed to white...
<yofel> I use a dark theme so my color was always white ^^
<yofel> skramer_: there is a custom font color setting though
<skramer_> yofel:
<skramer_> could you pls. tell me where to find it?
<yofel> open the digital clock settings, first page? Below Bold,Italic
<markit> yofel: got not help on #akonadi, but if I put, as you suggested, in /etc/akonadi, then the "personal" config files is build upon that one, so uses sqlite3, thanks!
<yofel> :)
<dnivra> hello. I am running kubuntu 11.04-just installed it. I dual boot windows but my grub doesn't detect my windows partition when I run update-grub2. Any suggestions on how I could access windows?
<skramer_> yofel: I changed to another font, which is much better. But still strange that the time is shown in white digits, while date is black...
<yofel> skramer_: uh... can you logout and back in again? I saw that *once* during RC, never again
<skramer_> yofel: already tried that & also tried removing my whole .kde folder, but same result
<yofel> :/
<skramer_> but what's worse is that since the upgrade to 4.7, I have many apps crashing when I close them.
<yofel> skramer_: can you get a backtrace?
<skramer_> yofel: yes, could get some.
<skramer_> yofel: but trying just now, no problem...
<yofel> heh
<cassiano> Hello everyone
<BluesKaj> trying pw-less login from other linux machine to this one but ,.../usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found...odd that the pw-less login works from this machine to the other
<BluesKaj> dam uuids are screwed up , i guess
<BluesKaj> they share the same rsa key since it copied over
<Pici> BluesKaj: Do you not have your keyfile in a standard location or filename?
<BluesKaj> Pici, yes both are in ~/.ssh
<Pici> BluesKaj: Odd then.  I've had to use ssh-copy-id -i in the past to specify the location if non-standard identity files.
<BluesKaj> Pici,  ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub ipaddress
<Pici> BluesKaj: did that work?
<BluesKaj> Pici, no that's the command that gives the ID error
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: check that ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub exists and isn't empty, that's probably the only reason it'd fail like that (that I can tell)
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, thanks at least I can ssh in with a pw without errors
<BluesKaj> is there a method to change the time setting to a 12hr clock ? I can't seem to find that option in system settings , or anywhere else.
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: 'system settings -> local -> Date & Time'
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, nope , no such option
<Linkmaster> what KDE are you using??
<BluesKaj> date& Time yes , but no AM/PM
<ppq> BluesKaj: kcmshell4 language -> date & time, change HH:MM:SS to pH:MM:SS
<ppq> (or PH, if you wish leading zeros)
<BluesKaj> ppq, right thanks..I recall doing that before , my memory fails , again :P
<ppq> ;)
<skramer_> how can I revert the oxygen icons to the version that came with 4.6?
<yofel> skramer_: sudo apt-get install oxygen-icon-theme=4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1
<yofel> no patience...
<yofel> skramer_: sudo apt-get install oxygen-icon-theme=4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1
<yofel> after that pin/hold the package so it doesn't get updated
<freeone3000> So in Hardware Drivers, I've enabled my Broadcom STA Wireless Driver. Bluetooth works on it. However, there's no wlan0 or wpa0 in /sys/class/net. How do I make sure that the driver is running?
<BluesKaj> nope. no AM/PM despite the settings , still on the 24hr clock
<GirlyGirl> freeone3000: output of lspci
<freeone3000> GirlyGirl: lspci -n | grep 14e4 (from broadcom docs) gives "0b:00.0 0280: 14e4:4315 (rev 01)"
<BluesKaj> !bcm | freeone3000
<ubottu> freeone3000: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wbalves> you speack portuguese????
<wbalves> olá joaquim
<wbalves> alguém ao fala português??? ou spanish?
<GirlyGirl> wbalves: Try a different local community
<Pici> !pt | wbalves
<ubottu> wbalves: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pici> !es | wbalves
<ubottu> wbalves: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wbalves> join #ubuntu-br
<wbalves> join #kubuntu-pt
<wbalves> join #ubuntu-pt
<Pici> wbalves: /join #channel
<skramer_> one more question: there is an additional frame around krunner since the upgrade to 4.7 (http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/01/Screen1.png). Is it a "feature"? How could I remove it?
<juemo> Hey pals ! I need a hand finding the source of a arp mapping problem. My router keeps broadcasting arp request to map my server and he never respond. Got any ideas ?
<Pici> juemo: Have you asked in ##networking ?
<gomiboy> juemo: iirc the answer is in unicast, are you sure you are sniffing right?
<juemo> Pici: yes, of course... without success.
<juemo> gomiboy: no I am not sure ;)
<juemo> I start wireshark on the right interface, I see the arp requests broadcasted by the router, again and again
<juemo> and the server say unaccessible from the LAN
<juemo> say->stays
<gomiboy> juemo: broken ethernet cable? no blinking lights? just guessing :)
<juemo> gomiboy: I tested with several different cables, using different interfaces (my server has 6 interfaces).  If I put the internet directly in the server (skipping the router) I get connected.  If I connect to the server through static IP with a laptop I get connected too.
<juemo> gomiboy: lights are blinking, of course ;)
<juemo> I would like to test static arp entry, but I don't think my router supports it.
<gomiboy> juemo: mmm... checked the arp table on the server? Maybe it has an old entry for the router on the wrong interface
<juemo> gomiboy: if so, how can I change this ?
<juemo> gomiboy: I got two entry for the router, one for eth0 in which the mac address is wrong, and the other for eth2 in which the mac address is <uncomplete>
<gomiboy> juemo: arp -d
<juemo> gomiboy: done this, arp -a outputs the same thing
<gomiboy> juemo: if you see incomplete it's ok, but if you see a wrong mac you have a conflicting ip on your net
<Linkmaster> Isn't the proper command to build dependencies = 'sudo apt-get build-dep 'packagename'?
<juemo> gomiboy: so, what can be done ?
<gomiboy> juemo: something on your net is using the same ip as your router, find it and change it's ip to something else
<juemo> gomiboy: it isn't the case.  This network is really small.  To make it easier solving my problem I reduced it to : router, server, laptop.
<juemo> gomiboy:  nothing else has this IP
<juemo> gomiboy: I just realised I made a mistake and the router's mac address is correct
<juemo> gomiboy: sorry :S  But this doesn't slve my problem
<gomiboy> juemo: oh, ok then, is it on the right interface? none of the other interfaces of the server is physically connected to the same switch/hub?
<juemo> gomiboy: Yes, no.  I mean, it is the right (eth0).  No other interface is connected
<juemo> gomiboy: by the way, thanks for your help :)
<Linkmaster> Isn't the proper command to build dependencies = 'sudo apt-get build-dep 'packagename'?
<gomiboy> juemo: so we have arp, and you can't ping the router from the server... is there a way to see the router's arp table? If not just reboot the the router and try again :P
<juemo> gomiboy: I can see the router's "client list" which contains the right mac address for the server
<gomiboy> juemo: then i see no reason why you can't ping the router... firewalls?
<juemo> gomiboy: desactivated all tables.  iptables -L lists nothing :(
<gomiboy> juemo: can you ping both the router and the server from your laptop?
<juemo> gomiboy: not the server
<juemo> gomiboy: when I start a ping sequence from the laptop, I can see the arp requests from the router flowing in the server without responses.  This is pretty frutrating
<gomiboy> juemo: on the server: ifconfig ethX down on every interface except the one you have connected
<juemo> gomiboy: done
<gomiboy> juemo: can you ping the server now?
<BluesKaj> juemo, is the laptop eth0 or wlan0?
<juemo> gomiboy: no
<juemo> BluesKaj: no wireless connexion is possible here.  the interface is eth1
<gomiboy> juemo: i ran out of ideas... :(
<BluesKaj> juemo, sudo dhclient eth1
<juemo> gomiboy: thanks for your efforts :)
<juemo> BluesKaj: the problem is not the laptop.  But if you insist ;)
<juemo> BluesKaj: dhcp requests and offers always goes well
<juemo> BluesKaj: but then, any connexion requieres a arp mapping.  The server does not respond arp request the router broadcasts
<juemo> BluesKaj: so this is just like if I was not connected
<BluesKaj> juemo, so the server IP is recognized but the router doesn't connect to it due to mac address errors , is this correct?
<juemo> BluesKaj: I can't say these are error.
<juemo> BluesKaj: The server just seems not to respond to arp requests
<juemo> BluesKaj: But the router seems to have the server's mac address and IP in cache but don't use it.
<CoJaBo> I get a "package with gear" icon appear for about one second every few minutes in the taskbar. It is quite irritating- what is it, and how do I kill it?
<juemo> CoJaBo: isn't it the package manager checking for updates ?  Updates are good for your security.
<CoJaBo> update every minute?
<juemo> CoJaBo: you can configure it via KPackageKit
<CoJaBo> its set to update st the default rate. which def. ain't every minute o_o
<BluesKaj> juemo, so the server is discarding and not updating the arp cache with the proper address, so the router keeps requesting
<juemo> BluesKaj: arp -a on the server gives me correct information about the router mac address and IP
<BluesKaj> juemo, but the router isn't resolving the server address , then maybe the IPs should be set manually in the router for all hosts ..just a thought
<juemo> BluesKaj: I have set up dhcp reservation based on mac address on the router.
<juemo> BluesKaj: Base on a capture with wireshark, the server makes regular queries to the name server of google.  I get the responses successfully.  So this can't be an arp issue.
<juemo> BluesKaj: I got to go for today.  Thank you for your help !
<BluesKaj> never fiddled with mac addresses .just set the IPs in the router
<seawing> Is there anone here who could help with installing adobe air on 64bit kubuntu?
<seawing> I am following instructions on http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/521/cpsid_52132.html but when I get to $ sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin it says file not found and then when I click http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nss/libnss3-1d_3.12.3.1-0ubuntu0.9.04.2_i386.deb I get a 404 error.
<soee> James147, there is a new takeoff ver
<soee> now i cat run it via plasmoidviewer
<soee> and looks promising
<andyluigi> help! need a step by step guide how to inst a printer driver which is not on os list
<soee> wow ot even works as other plasmoids :D
<BluesKaj> seawing, that's apretty old version anyway ..probly break if you tryto install that one
<seawing> adobe has stopped supporting linux and they say you have to use version 2.6
<BluesKaj> so why are you trying to install it , seawing?
<seawing> I want to run svBuilder for simpleviewer
<Linkmaster> how do you build the dependencies of a file
<raevin> anyone know when kde 4.7 will be in the repos for 11.4?
<Linkmaster> raevin: it already is
<raevin> o.o  how come it's not showing up as updates in kpackagekit?
<Linkmaster> add 'ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports' I believe it is
<raevin> ah, alright
<raevin> thanks!
<soee> raevin, nvidia user ?
<raevin> yeauppers
<raevin> soee: what's up?
<soee> radivis, than i hope it will work for you better than for me :)
<soee> * raevin
<raevin> soee: what card do you got?
<raevin> soee: i got a 9600 gt
<soee> raevin, 8800gt
<raevin> soee: what happened to you?
<soee> well im not sure if its nvidia related but xorg and kwin used to much cpu so all effects were slow, very slow ;/
<soee> i couldnt work on 4.7
<raevin> soee: what's your ram and cpu??
<soee> 2GB, c2d 3.2GHz
<raevin> soee: i might not have the same issues.  i got 8 gb & 2.5 ghz quad core
<soee> raevin, tell me how it works for you after upgrade
<raevin> soee: will do.  you gonna be on for a while longer?
<BluesKaj> seawing, are you trying to install flash ?
<soee> raevin ~ 1.5h
<seawing> no, just air
<raevin> soee: should have it done before then
<soee> yeah :)
<BluesKaj> if so sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<raevin> just having trouble adding the backports repo right now lol
<BluesKaj> what's air anyway , seawing
<raevin> nvm
<seawing> the simpleviewer builder only works with air
<seawing> it is an adobe work environment
<seawing> simpleviewer and adobe both say it can be installed on Debian versions of Linux
<raevin> kde looking to move to version 5 soon? o.o
<seawing> The Adobe AIR runtime enables developers to use HTML, JavaScript, Adobe Flash® and Flex technologies, and ActionScript® to build web applications that run as standalone client applications without the constraints of a browser.
<raevin> seawing: they forget to mention that they are anti-Linux tho :/
<giantpune> hi, im using kubuntu 11.04 on my laptop and i have some strange behavior that i cannot track down.  maybe somebody can point me in the right direction...
<raevin> giantpune: what's the issue...?
<seawing> no doubt Raevin.  I guess I will have to go with a VM solution
<raevin> seawing: I'm sorry :/ Adobe used to be cool, but now even their 64-bit flash plugin is lame...
<giantpune> every few days, i will try to open a program and i i will get the title in the star of the taskbar like the program is starting and after a while it will go away.  i get a message like "the plasma desktop tried to start XXX program but it couldnt".  no programs will open for me.  either using the terminal to try and start them or anything.
<seawing> THey say they removed support for linux to direct their resources to mobile devices. follow the $ I guess
<ssfdre38> hey do anybody know where the downloaded backgrounds are stored at when i get them from the Desktop Settings
<giantpune> when this happens, i cant open any program to try and debug what is happening, and any program i try to start via the terminal doesnt crash, so there is no crash dump
<raevin> ssfdre38: /usr/share i believe, look in there
<giantpune> the only thing i can do is restart the computer and everything is back to normal for a few days
<raevin> or do this: cd /usr && find . -iname *.jpg
<raevin> giantpune: I had a similar issue w/ Kmail (wouldn't start up after i had to do a killall on it)...i ended up just reinstalling the OS unfortunately.
<raevin> giantpune: any errors in /var/logs anywhere?
<ssfdre38> its not in there
<giantpune> ill have to wait until it happens again raevin.  it was yesterday that it happened last, so later this week i guess
<raevin> giantpune: There'll still be log entries, lol.  Or check the system monitor or some other tool (too used to doing things thru cli, not enough gui lol)
<raevin> soee: did you have to restart your computer when you installed kde 4.7?
<soee> raevin, i did
<raevin> soee: did it get stuck on libkresources4 for you?  mine isn't moving past that point on installing lol
<soee> raevin, i was using muon and it stoped while running dpkg ~70%
<soee> i had to run dpkg reconfigure -a
<soee> raevin, iv tried 3 times to sintall it - upgrade, frash install etc and it stoped all 3 times
<raevin> soee: this isn't going to go well, is it....?
<soee> raevin, dont worry should be ok
<raevin> soee: it not going past a certain package makes me feel bad lol
<soee> :D usig console ?
<raevin> soee: i was using kpackagekit, lol, but now trying console
<soee> yeah :-) it will tell you to reconfigure dpkg if im right
<raevin> soee: yeah, lol; should i?
<soee> raevin, yop
<soee> *yup
<raevin> soee: i don't see how backports can be such a pita lol
<soee> things happen :)
<soee> 4.7 will be/is really cool but ill wait till 4.7.1 or even 4.7.2
<raevin> i was sold on the whole kdm-integrating-grub thing
<soee> as long as it wont work as smooth as 4.6.5
<raevin> off to reboot tho, soee, let you know what happens
<soee> ok
<raevin> okami@onikami:~$ /usr/bin/free -m
<raevin>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<raevin> Mem:          7999       1270       6729          0         33        422
<raevin> -/+ buffers/cache:        814       7185
<raevin> Swap:         1952          0       1952
<FloodBotK2> raevin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raevin> soee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/656698/
<raevin> soee: i notice a slight degration in performance, but i might have to actually use it more
<soee> raevin, how it works for yoo when you minimize/maximize windows
<soee> open 3,4 widnows
<soee> and minimize, maximize tem
<raevin> alright
<soee> :)
<raevin> soee: works just fine for me...i think your issue is more so your memory than your graphics
<raevin> soee: i was having the same problems with ubuntu and others as well with 2 gb, went to 4 gb it helped a bit, got 8 now and it's all smooth
<soee> raevin, its more related to kwin and xorg and their cpu consumption
<raevin> soee: i'm not sure about that.  i dunno intel's line though.  core2duo have 2 or 4 procs?
<raevin> *cores
<soee> 2
<raevin> soee: ahhh, that could play a part in it itoo
<raevin> *too
<soee> they said the increased performece so it should work better for me but didnt
<raevin> soee: i dunno, it seems more responsive to me personally.
<raevin> soee: can you file a bug report or something w/ kde?
<soee> im not sure what bug should i file as long im not sure what couse this issue
<raevin> should be a generic option there too?  i dunno
<raevin> it is something to bring to their attention, tho, in some way...even goin on their irc channel (if they got one)
<raevin> the only thing w/ kde 4.7 i dislike (right now) is that the start menu, when you go to the different catagories in the applications panel, doesn't have that back arrow anymore
<soee> yuo have breadcrumb at the top
<raevin> what you mean?
<soee> but im not using it, iv been using old style menu but now this: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Takeoff?content=144078
<BluesKaj> soee, it's called the "cashew" :)
<raevin> soee: i might try that out, it looks interesting...just afraid of rolling back, if it'll cause issues
<soee> breadcrump -> Applications/Multimedia/
<raevin> ah, kk, didn't know the exact name of it thanks :D
<soee> raevin, not sure if takeoff works with 4.7
<raevin> soee: i'm gonna wait a bit anyways
<soee> :)
<soee> moment
<BluesKaj> classic menu works better as the kicker than the default app launcher
<raevin> soee: it doesn't look bad, just too much like unity imo
<soee> hehe :) but i like it, btw i was using unity for some time
<raevin> soee: me too, which is what made me change back to kde lol
<raevin> soee: it's just too bloated and requires WAY too much resources for what it does
<CoJaBo> I get a "package with gear" icon appear for about one second every few minutes in the taskbar. It is quite irritating- what is it, and how do I kill it?
<soee> raevin, this is how it works for me: http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/6873/takeoff.png
<raevin> CoJaBo: it's kubuntu checking for updates, or you got updates waiting...start up kpackagekit to see if htere's any updates available
<CoJaBo> raevin:  it displays the icon every minute when theres an update?
<raevin> soee: see, lol, too much like unity.  though it does have a bit of a nicer look to it, more polished
<soee> :)
<raevin> CoJaBo: no, but it could be searching for one
<raevin> CoJaBo: that's why  isaid check to see if there's any avaialable
<raevin> *available
<raevin> soee: know of any good plasma themes for kde?
<soee> dunno i like defualt, there is androbit - the most popular these days i think
<CoJaBo> there were 6. however, it still does it after update, and did it before they were available. it displays that icon on and off constantly
<soee> but i dont like dark themes
<raevin> soee: i'm not even looking for dark, lol, but androbit apparently won't work for 4.7??  i installed it but it won't display in the list lol
<soee> not sure didnt test with 4.7
<raevin> CoJaBo: check to see what the check updates period is set to.  might be set to something less than 1 day
<mendred> raevin: androbit works just fine with 4.7 :
<raevin> soee: didn't think so lol, just didn't know if that's a way to test if it's not compatible
<raevin> mendred: is there a reason why it won't show up in my listing, even after choosing something else then going back to it?
<CoJaBo> raevin:  its st to thedefault
<raevin> CoJaBo: not sure what to say, unfortunately.  i've never ran into that issue before.
<mendred> raevin: hmmm..ur adding the theme from the get new themes window right?
<CoJaBo> it says something aboutchecking fit distribution updates?
<CoJaBo> for*
<mendred> raevin: and other themese are getting added?
<raevin> mendred: yeah, i just go to get new themes, click install, and says its installed, but its not listed
<raevin> mendred: i added volatile just fine, after that nothing else is being added
<mendred> raevin: thats wierd..
<raevin> mendred: apparently androbit is displaying now but h2o black sitll isn't, i dunno
<mendred> raevin: anyways i now use glassified...androbit doesnt play well with lancelot on dark themes..so thats worth checking out
<raevin> mendred: i used glassified before and actually quite nejoyed it, but forgot the name of the themes i had before, thanks!
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, kmenu/aps/sytem settings/software management/choose settings, uncheck "notify........"
<BluesKaj> aps=applications
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj:  gm, thanks I'll try that
<raevin> anyone know why xorg/nvidia doesn't like dual monitors?  when i had it set up, flash would act funny (it'd go full screen, but the video itself wouldn't, just black border)
<soee> not sure using flahs 64bit beta and works fine
<raevin> soee: in dual-monitor?  wat browser?
<raevin> it works fine in single-monitor set up, but when i use my other monitor is f's up
<soee> no sjust single
<raevin> might be why lol
<raevin> also, been wondering this...i got an external (usb) soundcard, and an onboard...i use the external for speakers and interla for headset...how come setting hte master mixer from the usb device to onboard doesn't redirect sound from the usb device to the headset?
<raevin> it works fine with gnome's volume control app, but not with kde's kmixer stuff
<soee> hmm im isong pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> raevin,  sudo gstreamer-properties (A GUI will open) (After configuring a reboot may be in order
<raevin> not installed, and apt-get install says it doesn't exist :/
<BluesKaj> raevin,  you may need to set gstreamer as your backend in phonon as well
<BluesKaj> try installing gstreamer then runb the command I posted
<raevin> BluesKaj: i have gstreamer set as the backend to phonon already, it's my only option there o.o
<BluesKaj> raevin, ok , install pavucontrol for pulseaudio , it has options you can set for usb devicesI believe , unless you don't have pulseaudio
<raevin> i might, but i've been sticking w/ alsa
<BluesKaj> bbl...bbq needs atth
<raevin> BluesKaj: kk
<BluesKaj> raevin, ok I'm back for a few ...any luck with pavucontrol , otherwise F4 in alsamixer  for the capture ctrls
<raevin> BluesKaj: nah :/  i installed pavucontrol but it didn't make any difference, i'll try alsamixer
<BluesKaj> raevin, yeah , pulseaudio hasnever done much for me either
<raevin> BluesKaj: but it's not the capturing i want, it's sending the audio from the speakers (usb) to the headset (internal) that's causing me issues
<BluesKaj> oh I/m sorry , I misunderstood ..I thought your soundcard was usb , raevin
<raevin> it is
<raevin> it's kind of a weird set up lol
<raevin> i have an external soundcard (usb), used mainly for recording music and stuff which i have to re-setup, and i got my speakers hooked up to it
<BluesKaj> usb spkrs and sndcd ..ok that's a new one on me :)
<raevin> but hwne i want the audio to go to the eadset instead, and choose the internal one in kmixer, it still goes through the speakers
<raevin> well, the speakers aren't usb, but the soundcard is
<BluesKaj> right
<raevin> ugh, brb, lol.  think i made a mistake somewhere
<raevin> need to reboot
<BluesKaj> yeah, gotta check the bb for a few
<raevin> i think i'm just going to do what i used to...use the external card for everything lol
<raevin> only thing that bothers me is that audio from red eclipse goes to the headset, no matter what, but...meh
<raevin> BluesKaj: thanks very much for the help though :)  is much appreciated
<BluesKaj> ok raevin ..whatever works for you :)
<Linkmaster> how do you build the dependencies for an application?
<ppq> Linkmaster: 'sudo apt-get build-dep some-program'
<Linkmaster> I thought so. But when I try, it complains
<Linkmaster> Says 'can't fi...oh
<Linkmaster> Nevermind
<ppq> :D
<Linkmaster> I did something stupid awhile back xD
#kubuntu 2011-08-02
<raevin> anyone know why times new roman isn't showing in librewriter?  i have ttmscorefonts installed but none of the ms core fonts are displaying as usable
<MaximLevitsky> raevin: I know
<raevin> MaximLevitsky: this wouldn't be an issue if i didn't need it for school, lol
<MaximLevitsky> raevin: thats because ubuntu has totaly fucked-up fontconfig setting
<MaximLevitsky> Honestly I didn't know how to fix it
<raevin> MaximLevitsky: is there a way to fix it??
<MaximLevitsky> I just removed the offending fonts
<raevin> i don't even know what's offending it tho o.o
<MaximLevitsky> raevin: its hard to fix really
<MaximLevitsky> me nether, I had that issue with PDFs
<MaximLevitsky> and about o.o, really install ms office
<MaximLevitsky> I had so much issues with O.O that I decided its not worth the pain
<raevin> but i got away from that, so i thought T_T lol
<raevin> i've found libre to be different in some aspects but i understand
<raevin> i might install office then
<MaximLevitsky> in fact if the O.O were to be nuked, vaporized and relicensed under a draconic license Linux would benifit
<raevin> MaximLevitsky: you really hate openoffice, don't you?
<MaximLevitsky> raevin: Yep
<MaximLevitsky> The point with O.O is that is not just bug ridden, but is mess of the code so nobody touches it
<ppq> raevin: you have to do a "sudo fc-cache" after installing fonts
<raevin> ppq: thanks, i'll try that
<raevin> ppq: any reason as to why?
<MaximLevitsky> And yet its very hard competetior to other office suites cause it has lot of features that others has to cactch to
<MaximLevitsky> ppq: that won't help
<ppq> if that doesn't help, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig"
<MaximLevitsky> I fought with that once all day
<MaximLevitsky> fonconfig just insists to pick wrong fonts
<raevin> ppq: running fc-cache didn't do anything, trying dpkg now
<ppq> raevin: you have to restart x or update the font cache manually after installing fonts. i don't know why it is like that..
<MaximLevitsky> I rather use small but bug free office suite that officilly says it has NO doc support that use buggy as hell office suite like O.O
<ppq> raevin: you have to restart openoffice/libreoffice, as well
<MaximLevitsky> It really sets Linux back
<MaximLevitsky> Linux developer should really pick the time proven strategy, focus one one thing and do that well
<raevin> i've restarted X many times tho since i installed mscorefonts, and it still hasn't done anything :/  not even dpkg-reconfigure
<raevin> ppq: i've also restarted libreoffice after each command
<MaximLevitsky> And rather improve Ofice support in wine
<raevin> office 07 and 10 work just fine for me in wine MaximLevitsky
<MaximLevitsky> Like iPad doesn't have office
<MaximLevitsky> Yet peoples buy it...
<MaximLevitsky> raevin: good to know
<raevin> MaximLevitsky: going to assume that wasn't a smartass response...
<MaximLevitsky> raevin: sure
<ppq> strange.. libreoffice works for me. so does ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<raevin> ppq: is there a way to reinstall ttf?  maybe it got corrupt some how
<MaximLevitsky> ppq: what says 'fc-match "Times"'
<MaximLevitsky> fc-match "Times"
<MaximLevitsky> and
<MaximLevitsky> fc-match "Symbol"
<ppq> give me a minute, i have to boot my ubuntu machine
<MaximLevitsky> Especially harmfull was that Nimbus N9 font I remember
<raevin> MaximLevitsky: that's what times shows for me
<MaximLevitsky> raevin: then nuke it
<raevin> MaximLevitsky: not exactly sure i can fit a 10-ton (if not more) weapon inside of a sata hard drive...
<MaximLevitsky> raevin: :-)
<MaximLevitsky> I moved /usr/share/fonts/type1/gsfonts to /usr/share/fonts/type1/.zrem/gsfonts
<MaximLevitsky> Thats a bit barbaric, but works fine
<MaximLevitsky> its comes from gs-fonts package and its not removeable
<MaximLevitsky> also I removed 'ttf-symbol-repalcement'
<MaximLevitsky> that thing has just wrong symbols
<MaximLevitsky> even without ms fonts other symbols fonts that kick it are better
<raevin> fixed it a lot easier than doing that
<raevin> uninstall/reinstall mscorefonts
<raevin> <3
<MaximLevitsky> raevin: dunno, I tried that
<raevin> MaximLevitsky: worked for me :D now to uninstall officeshit
<MaximLevitsky> raevin: and what about fc-match "Times"
<raevin> still n021003l.pfb: "Nimbus Roman No9 L" "Regular"
<MaximLevitsky> So, its still there to bite you, but anyway, it its works for you, its fine
<raevin> MaximLevitsky: eh, if the teacher bitches i'll tell her it shows times new roman for me
<MaximLevitsky> raevin: and about Office beeing shit, I won't disagree with you, its just better to use it and focus on better OS that to give users false sense of hope that eventually user reliazes that O.O isn't Office but very buggy program
<yuriy> I'm trying to search for part of an attachment file name in KMail. anyone know how to do that?
<raevin> yuriy: could try Edit->Find Messages
<raevin> attachments show in the body of the e-mail so if you search the complete message it might work
<yuriy> raevin: oh wow that works. too simple and obvious. i was tring to search in headers.. thanks
<raevin> yuriy: no problem :D  glad i could help you
<sithlord48> has anyone tried any ubuntu on UEFI board?
<Linkmaster> I'm trying to build the dependencies for koffice, but when I run 'sudo apt-get build-dep koffice' I get the error 'E: Unable to find a source package for koffice'
<rww> Linkmaster: System Settings -> Software Management -> Settings -> Edit Origins -> [X] Source Code
<Linkmaster> that was the first thing I checked for
<rww> (technical comment: you need to add deb-src lines that match the existing deb lines for any repositories from which you want to pull source packages)
<rww> (and then run apt-get update)
<cypha> how do I make sure indexing is off?
<rww> cypha: assuming we mean the same indexing, System Settings -> Desktop Search -> uncheck both boxes on "Basic Settings" tab
<cypha> thanks. my kubuntu is going slow as shit with desktop effects off. and apparently indexing is off too.
<cypha> any ideas?
<cypha> or else what do you think the fastest linux is on X?
<cypha> what's the fastest linux using X?
<Fender2012> ？
<bittin`> :o?
<Fender2012> 无聊啊
<rww> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<goodtime> whoa
<goodtime> hmmm
<goodtime> it might be a setup
<bittin`> rww, he left
<goodtime> hmmm
<goodtime> he still can be traced
<goodtime> or she
<bittin`> ah
<snarkster> hi this may be OT. how do you compile a kernel on a machine when linux doesnt run on it?
<goodtime> back
<snarkster> hi this may be OT. how do you compile a kernel on a machine when linux doesnt run on it?
<bittin`> goodtime, ok
<bittin`> snarkster, i think ##kernel or ##linux is a better place for your question
<snarkster> thank you
<cypha> in kate, how to i make a line collapsable?
<janmalte> i've searched through the bug tracking tools, but didn't found any solution or hint someone is lokking for it
<janmalte> i changed to KDEPIM 4.7 and now my dual core is working most of the time on 100%
<janmalte> virtuoso-t is taking most of it
<Linkmaster> same thing to me, though I dont know why
<Linkmaster> its just CPU, none of my super swap I set up
<janmalte> yes, it seems like many users have these issues
<janmalte> i'm wondering if the devs didn't had it or if it is just a las call patch just before tagging and packaging
<janmalte> liek this the notebook is very unusable
<janmalte> even with a completly new user and just one mailaccount his happens
<James147> janmalte: turn off the indexing ^^
<James147> janmalte: or you could try and wait for it to finish indexing everything :) not sure if its buggy or just taking its time
<jemand> Hi all
<jemand> since I upg yesterday to KDE 4.7  amaroK can't stream anymore  ;-(
<alvin> since I upg yesterday to KDE 4.7 kmail can't move messages anymore :-(
<simplygades> Hi everyone! I installed Kdepim from the ppa, however launching Kmail 2 displays a "KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now.
<simplygades> The error was:
<simplygades> Failed to fetch the resource collection" dialog. Is that a known issue, or should I file a bug?
<simplygades> ...oh, the kmail windows is responsive, until I click ok at the dialog, then it terminates.
<James147> simplygades: first try it on a new user... if it works for them then its a config error
<simplygades> James147: thanks, I'll try and report.
<alvin> I fear for installing kdepim2. The current kmail is actually able to read messages. I wonder what will break. According to many users, many things will break and kmail2 is not stable yet.
<gorgonizer> kmail2 is working fine for me I must say..
<janmalte> James147: Its not nepomuk, its kmail2 and akonadi i think
<James147> janmalte: virtuoso-t is the file indexer (and nepomuk is more then just the indexer)
<janmalte> ok, so i will try it
<simplygades> Do I have to launch User management as superuser to let me modify the accounts? what's the command pls?
<janmalte> just diasableing strigi? or how to disable the indexer?
<James147> simplygades: dont think you need to
<simplygades> Buttons are grayed-out..
<James147> simplygades: if i remember it now prompts for a password when you try to save changes
<James147> simplygades: hmm... then kdesudo kcmshell4 kcm_useraccount
 * James147 notes that kcmshell4 --list   will list all the modules it can open :)
<simplygades> James147: thanks a lot!
<janmalte> James147: I found this blog entry http://blogs.kde.org/node/4457 and it seems like it helped. thanks for your hint so i changed my search subjects
<lena> Hello
<lena> here who says realties in Russian?
<janmalte> James147: Just one last update, this solved it just for one of my accounts, the new created one, the other, old one, has still 100%cpu load
<James147> janmalte: possibally a issue with your configs as well then
<James147> (or its still indexing files on your old user)
<lena>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<simplygades> James147: I created new user, the dialog didn't appear, added my imap mail account, then Kmail crashed on opening the first unread message.
<simplygades> and I've got an "akonadi_agent_launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in typeinfo name for KStandardDirs()" too.
<simplygades> tried again and seems to work now
<Who> hello
<Who> are there any macbook users for kubuntu
<Who> ?
<Who> i got macbook pro 8.1 few weeks back , i realized there is good guide on ubuntu for it (wiki)
<Who> but i feel kubuntu should have one as well
<goodtime> wow i would have never tryed that
<Who> like synaptiks already provides most of multitouch functions in kubuntu
<goodtime> ubuntu would work better
<Who> so i am thinking of writing a small guide
<Who> i mean
<Who> it will be inspired by ubuntu wiki of course and its forums
<goodtime> kubuntu's desktop needs more ram than ubuntu
<Who> but since i will be trying it on kubuntu , the results might be more accurate
<Who> well the only thing is, how many macbook pro 8.1 users are there in first place
<goodtime> plus you can just install ubuntu and still get the kde desktop for it
<goodtime> then you can chose what you want to boot with
<James147> s/boot/login/
<goodtime> Who: in synaptic you can apply kdefull
<libro> hi all, does anybody know how I can get the latest version of Amarok (V.2.4.3)?
<goodtime> apt-get install amarok
<James147> libro: dont think its been packaged for kubuntu yet... it was only just released :S
<James147> libro: http://www.kubuntu.org/news  << it will be announced there if/when it is packaged though its likly to end up in backports ppa  (like kde 4.7)
<simplygades> libro: it's on the experimental ppa I think but not foor production machines. If you're just testing though it's ok
<simplygades> libro: that's what I'm running now
<James147> simplygades: its probally not in there yet... and if it is it would be best to wait for it to be placed somewhere else
<goodtime> heh
<simplygades> James147: I warned libro : ). But my version is 2.4.3 I can't think of elsewhere to have gotten it.
<James147> simplygades: then it will probally be in a more stable repo soon if there are no problems with it :)
<goodtime> James147: so it needs to be tested
<James147> goodtime: I would hope so... it was only released today :)
<goodtime> and thats why foss is the best
<James147> (or according to the time stamp on the article in one hour :p...)
 * James147 wonders what timezone it was released in 
<simplygades> James147: It updated yesterday (Build date Aug 1) so far seems fine, but I'm still testing it. By the way Kmail is really fast when it works
<James147> or not... my clock seems to be wrong :P
<James147> (and my date)
<simplygades> :D
<goodtime> it happens
 * James147 blames windows... his time has never been accurate since he installed it)
<simplygades> mine too! I should have died 3 years ago! :P
<goodtime> omg
<goodtime> of course
<goodtime> hey if its still running ok then by all meens run it
<goodtime> prob soon linux might have a virus but its for sure for windows
<James147> goodtime: ^^ linux already have viruses... they just dont tend to live long
<goodtime> oic ok i thought so i just wasnt sure because i just heard about it
<James147> goodtime: they tend to get patched quickly... which is why you should start uptodate
<James147> stay^^
<goodtime> ah i see
<goodtime> makes sence
<Peace-> James147: xD i don't upgrade
<goodtime> well if its lts dristro your good
<goodtime> LTS
<James147> Peace-: even security updates?
<goodtime> some how i dont think so James147
<goodtime> well i gotta go i guess
<goodtime>  peace
<Fanfare> Q:i added module atl1c to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath-pci.conf but it still gets loaded after reboot? Kubuntu natty
<Incarus6> I suppose it's the wrong blacklist file, try blacklist.conf, Fanfare
<Fanfare> Incarus6: shouldnt they all be read and used...? moving line to blacklist.conf...
<Incarus6> Fanfare, I'm not sure if that makes a difference but things should allways be in the correct blacklist file
<Incarus6> Fanfare, but "sudo modprobe -r atl1c" is working correctly?
<Fanfare> Incarus6: reasons: the atl1c module is the driver for the atheros lan adapter and that freezes system when not connected or gets disconnected... so i thought ath-pci might be the right place.
<Fanfare> sudo rmmod atl1c works fine
<Fanfare> Incarus6: i dont  need a depmod run after editing blacklist files right?
<Incarus6> Fanfare, I don't think so. What is the difference between atl1c and atl1e?
<Fanfare> Incarus6: eth0 was created by atl1c here atl1e was not loaded.
<Incarus6> What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Fanfare> kubuntu natty
<Fanfare> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)
<Fanfare> atl1c 0000:06:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex> from dmesg
<Fanfare> rebooting now...
<Fanfare> still loading atl1c :-(
<camino> fanfare, after replacing my MB I had problems with 8152 too. I follwed this tread  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9449490 (i'm still on Lucid.)
<Fanfare> the thing is i wnat to get rid of atl1c :-) it freezes system when not connected... this machine will most likely be online via wlan...
<Incarus6> why don't just create an autostartscript with the content "sudo rmmod -f atl1c"?
 * Incarus6 will be right back
<Fanfare> ok, so i placed rmmod atl1c in /etc/rc.local couse blacklist atl1c in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf didn't prevent loading...
<Fanfare> seems to work fine now...
<Fanfare> thx for your help Incarus6 & camino
<Incarus6> Yes!
 * Incarus6 is downloading Nivida's driver 280.13
<szal> 64bit driver was available yesterday
 * szal waits for Roberto Ferramosca to package it
<Incarus6> szal, but the official site of nvidia returns 404 ;) http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2462436&postcount=5
<szal> Incarus6: not for 64bit
<Incarus6> szal, I also get a 404 error for http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-280.13-driver.html
<szal> Incarus6: no problem here, downloading as we speak
<cher> Hi. Probably easy question. sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk tells me sun-java6-jdk could not be found. What do I need to do to make it found? I guess the repository from which this is installed is deactivated, but I don't konw how to activate it.
<szal> !java | cher
<ubottu> cher: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Incarus6> szal, Iszal, inetresting, are you using the US server?
<Incarus6> *interesting
<szal> Incarus6: no idea what server that was, I used your link
<szal> http://www.abload.de/img/20110802_firefox-dlman6od3.png <- this for proof
<Incarus6> nice connection speed. I used the direct link, it's working for me too. But the driver info site for 280.13 is 404 for me ;)
<cher> So in case of Kubuntu 11.04, I guess I have to do s/lucid/natty/, so that it would be sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ natty partner" right? (At least it seems to work)
<szal> cher: no, read the factoid again
<szal> cher: ah, my bad, yes, it's partner
<szal> cher: no need to add it though, it's there already, you just need to enable it
<cher> Well, then possibly I've two entries for that now, one enabled and one disabled. Now let's see what's faster right now, OpenJDK or SUN JDK.
<cher> Oh, SUN JDK is significantly faster.
<Incarus6> cher, I prefer Sun too
<cher> A benchmark for which OpenJDK takes 62 seconds, SUN JDK takes 51 seconds.
<szal> doesn't sound like that much of a difference to me
<szal> no pkg for Sun Java 7 yet, as far as it looks
<cher> Well, it's more than 10% for something which I run multiple times a day, so for me it makes a difference. Saves a few minutes every day.
<cher> szal: Thank you for helpinh me getting SUN JDK running on my kubuntu!
<cher> Is there a kind of per-user-wrapper of alternatives? I.e. what if user X wants java to be openjdk and user Y wants java to be sunjdk?
<Incarus6> cher, as browserplugin?
<cher> Na just from the command line, i.e. for Ant etc.. I know one could simply put the desired JDK's bin directory prior to the other directories in PATH, but this approach might not work for all software that has alternatives.
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<yofel> hey BluesKaj
<Incarus6> cher, just install both
<BluesKaj> hey yofel , Incarus6
<yofel> Incarus6: you'll still only have one of them in your path
<GirlyGirl> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi GirlyGirl
<cher> Incarus6: I did, but update-alternatives works on a per-system-basis, not on a per-user-basis. Or maybe there is a way to get update-alternatives to create a per-user-wrapper in ~/bin or so which I don't know of, that's what I want to find out.
<yofel> cher: not really, alternatives are done on a dpkg basis, so system level only currently
<yofel> you could write a script that does it on user level though I guess
<cher> Okay, then I'll have to deal with changing PATH. No problem with that, afaik all software I'm interested in works fine with that.
<yofel> after all it's just switching symlinks
<cher> Yep.
<Incarus6> cher, why don't you use the specific full path of sun and open-thing java?
<cher> Incarus6: because I don't invoke java myself. Ant invokes java for me. I can't use the full path without tampering with Ant.
<Incarus6> cher, you can place a script in /usr/bin instead of the java script, which regocnizes the user who is logged in and starts the correct java version
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, Nvidias 280.13 direct download link is now working for me ;)
<cher> Incarus6: Yes I could, and then I have to take care that update-alternatives and apt-get upgrade don't mess with it. So in theory this definitely is an option, but I think I'm not yet experienced enough with debian / ubuntu / kubuntu to do this reliably.
<Incarus6> be right back, testing the new driver
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, glad to hear it ...which nvidia card, again ?
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, I'm using GT 220, but it's a general driver for several cards
<yofel> Incarus6: why are you installing it by hand again? ^^
<Incarus6> yofel, because I'm not dependent from extra-ppas and can allways use the latest beta driver
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, the 270.41.06 still working well here , an entry level pci card 8400gs ..it's very good as an HD movie renderer.
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, if I would want to use old, stable software I would use Debian
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, I tried the nvidia recommended driver for my card and it was seriously broken ...dunno why it's in the rec'd list
<szal> BluesKaj: you don't have problems resizing windows w/ the 270?  I had, so I went for the 275
<szal> BluesKaj: the 270 should be the recommended driver for that card
 * yofel goes installing 280.13 from x-updates
<BluesKaj> not the default kubuntu rec'd driver...no i have no windows resizibgf probs ...using dvi to hdmi to a panasonic 42 plasma tv
<szal> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/761575
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 761575 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "X-server hangs while starting some GTK programs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<szal> BluesKaj: see comment #4
<yofel> bug  760632 is funnier
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<BluesKaj> err I am using the default recommended driver..din't mean confuse anyone.... I mean i tried the nvidia driver from their site and it broke X
<szal> yofel: then one should be a duplicate of the other, I noticed it w/ Konsole too
<GirlyGirl> I have the Konsole issue too
<szal> GirlyGirl: using a newer driver helps; I use the 275 from LffL PPA (280 should be available there soon)
<yofel> LffL?
<yofel> and 280 is already in x-updates
<szal> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/nvidia
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<GirlyGirl> I know, I just used the driver from nvidia.com, problem is I have to reinstall every kernel update but I don't mind
<yofel> bah, doesn't install right :/
<szal> yofel: haven't heard of that yet, nice to know :)
<szal> yofel: how doesn't it?
<yofel> Setting up nvidia-current (280.13-0ubuntu1~natty~xup1) ...
<yofel> update-alternatives: error: alternative link /usr/share/man/man1/nvidia-xconfig.1.gz is already managed by x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf.
<Incarus6> :DD
<yofel> I'm trying to install the natty driver on oneiric though, so that might have something to do with it :P
<szal> heheh
<yofel> nobody uploaded it to the archive yet :/
<Incarus6> I dislike 64bit
<szal> Incarus6: why that?
<BluesKaj> szal, I have a few freezing probs , but it's due to my kde 4.7 stability IMO
<BluesKaj> yofel, the 275 ?
<yofel> no, this was 280, I'm already running 275
<szal> the 280 for Oneiric, I guess
<Incarus6> szal, nope, that one from nvidia.com
<Incarus6> szal, several reasons speak against it - one main reason is the compatibility of 64bit in GNU/linux
<szal> Incarus6: compatibility with what?
<BluesKaj> I can't experiment with this pc for a while...wife wanted to watch a movie when X broke after an oneiric update an wasn't happy that she had to wait  for 40 mins for me to reinstall natty :)
<Incarus6> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<szal> Incarus6: don't be so nazi ;)
 * BluesKaj sticks with natty for the next coupole of months
<Incarus6> I am sorry that I am German. :D
 * szal is German too ^^
<yofel> as am I, but stay polite anyway ;)
<Incarus6> szal, mehrere sachen sprechen gegen x64, zum beispiel wieviel pakete in den repos vorhanden sind oder wie buggy der flash player ist etc. But know lets talk English. :D
 * szal can't complain about 64bit Flash player & didn't miss anything yet, even proprietary software most of the time is available for 64bit natively
<szal> of course if you use 32bit Flash player on 64bit, you're bound for headaches ^^
<Incarus6> Remind me to installl 280.13 in a couple of minutes
<BluesKaj> I havent had any issues with flash 64bit either
<rectec794613> is the floodbot for long posts, spamming or both?
<Pici> All of the aboev.
<Pici> It doesn't do typos though, obviously.
<rectec794613> hehe
 * BluesKaj is curious about the 280 driver .. Incarus6 are you running kde 4.7 ?
<rectec794613> so what should i do with this long question?
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, yes, and I'm going to test it now. But I wont come back after that because I have to go ;) cya, szal and yofel
 * szal is installing the 280 just now (KDE 4.6.5 still)
<rectec794613> its long but it could have a simple answer, that's why i'm holding off on the forums as of yet
<szal> yofel: same conflict, different message in Natty -> update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf because link group gl_conf is broken
<yofel> bah, poke in #ubuntu-x
<rectec794613> Hey guys. Hopefully this issue is small enough to handle on IRC. Anyway, I have a small network problem. If I logoff/restart x due to a freeze or glitch, and log back in, I can't connect to the internet. There's just a dot representing the Network Manager. Whenever I try to click on a network to connect, nothing happens and I have to restart to get back functionality. Is there a simple...
<rectec794613> ...solution for this?
<yofel> their fault ^^
<rectec794613> huh
<rectec794613> guess it worked
<rectec794613> anyway there it is.
<rectec794613> oh and sorry about the timing, yofel
<yofel> rectec794613: that was only 1 line, floodbot triggers at 3 lines in rapid succ.
<rectec794613> oh
<rectec794613> lol that guy said all of the aboev
 * BluesKaj curses network manager
<yofel> if your post is *too* long it'll be split  over multiple lines
<szal> restarting now, bb (hopefully ;))
<rectec794613> cool
<szal> depending on your IRC client, that is
<BluesKaj> rectec794613, wifi or ethernet
<rectec794613> wifi
<rectec794613> i've got the dreaded realtek rt2860
<rectec794613> or is it rt2800
<rectec794613> anyway i had to blacklist some drivers
<rectec794613> to get it to work right
 * BluesKaj thinks rectec794613 should be thankful wifi works at all  ...my rt2870 is hoplessly non supported
<rectec794613> that sucks
<yofel> which is funny since the rt2860 is pretty well supported...
<yofel> ~works, usually
<rectec794613> yeah if freezing ur whole pc is part of that support
<yofel> hm, no. I have it in my eeePC 1000H and it usually works
<yofel> but I'm on oneiric there right now
<rectec794613> so yeah, had problems from the start. us poor, poor realtek users
<BluesKaj> the 2800 has to be blacklisted on most other ralinks
<szal> seems to work as it's supposed to, everything's smooth :)
<rectec794613> ok but whats the deal with my problem?
<rectec794613> dont remember?
<rectec794613> :_
<rectec794613> ok
<yofel> hm
<rectec794613> my problem is: if i try to relog into the pc, i cant connect to a network
<rectec794613> basically
<yofel> nah, I've seen that occasionally, you could try to reload the kernel module 'sudo modprobe -r rt2800pci && sudo modprobe rt2800pci'
<rectec794613> that might work
<yofel> lately with kernel 3.0 which I'm running the driver works mostly fine
<rectec794613> restarting the drivers right?
<yofel> rectec794613: that would be restarting the driver, right
<rectec794613> well im looking forward to kernel 3.0
<rectec794613> or is it 3.0.1 or 3.1 now?
<yofel> uh, not sure, the ubuntu kernel got renamed to 3.0.0 in oneiric due to script issues, but linus wants to keep 3.X
<Dragaan> I got a few questions, if anyone thinks they can help.  Regarding Grub and a few other things.
<rectec794613> yeah i don't blame him
<rectec794613> the old version scheme is a bit confusing
<rectec794613> go ahead Dragaan
<Dragaan> ok, well I installed ubuntu the other day for the first time.  I did the easy win7 installation
<rectec794613> wubi?
<Dragaan> yea. I loaded it onto my D: drive (c: is boot for windows)
<Dragaan> that went smoothly, but I decided to uninstall and try out open SuSE
<Dragaan> I booted from the .iso I downloaded (burned to CD)
<Dragaan> and installed it on the D drive
<Dragaan> oh, first let me say that when I installed ubuntu with wubi, it didn't use grub
<rectec794613> yeah
<Dragaan> it used the windows one
<Dragaan> ok, so when i installed open suse, it put in grub
<Dragaan> i decided i liked kubuntu best, so i deleted the opensuse partition
<Dragaan> formatted
<Dragaan> then installed kubuntu again
<Dragaan> the installation went okay, but now i have grub AND the windows OS selector
<Dragaan> and in my kubuntu system options, it says grub is disabled
<cher> Who needs grub... ;-)
<Dragaan> but it's still there. with 4 options (2 kubuntus and 2 safemode kubuntus)
<symbiotic> good day
<Dragaan> how can i get rid of one of them?  I don't need both
<rectec794613> hmm grub 2 deals with its menu differently than before
<Dragaan> meanint the windows OS selector or grub
<Dragaan> the first time i had kubuntu setup, i didnt need grub to load it
<GirlyGirl> Dragaan: Mine groups all ubuntu kernels in old version
<symbiotic> i have a quetion is there a good sound making program for linux?
<rectec794613> honestly, I can't say i know how to edit the grub 2 list without looking it up first :P
<szal> Dragaan: the Wubi installation does NOT use Grub, if you want Grub, then do a real installation
<rectec794613> he did
<Dragaan> im assuming grub is left over from my openSuSE install.  maybe I didn't uninstall it correctly (all I did was delete the partition)
<Dragaan> i have grub, but i don't want it :p
<rectec794613> what do you want?
<szal> Dragaan: then overwrite the MBR from the Windows installation medium
<Dragaan> well the first time i installed wubi, it didn't need grub.  the windows OS selection screen (kubunto or windows 7) was the only selection screen/program that came up.
<Dragaan> i don't want both the windows OS selection screen AND grub (which is what i have now)
<cher> symbiotic: What exactly do you want? Roughly speaking, there are different types of programs, like Rosegarden for Composing, different kinds of sampling software, sound effect processors, software synthesizers, trackers... Do you have a Midi Synthesizer?
<rectec794613> windows bootloader supports linux?
<Dragaan> szal, so boot from the win7 disk?
<symbiotic> i have 2 pc 1 win and 1 linux for win i have fruity loops,is there a program for linux that functions the same_?
<Dragaan> and  reset the mbr?
<szal> Dragaan: yes
<Dragaan> how will i get back into kubuntu?  will grub still be there?  or the windows OS selector?
<cher> symbiotic: I don't know fruity loops, so I can't tell.
<szal> rectec794613: the Wubi installer adds *buntu to the Windows bootloader
<Dragaan> symbiotic, try reason
<Dragaan> might be available for linux
<szal> rectec794613: and for XP you can even do that by hand
<rectec794613> yeah but I thought he installed Ubuntu through wubi, then opensuse, then kubuntu
<Dragaan> it's more complex than fruityloops, but WAY more powerful
<rectec794613> he would have grub then
<Dragaan> rectec, that's correct
<rectec794613> oh wait
<symbiotic> thanks for your info cher!!!!!!
<Dragaan> well, i did wubi, then opensuse, then wubi again
<rectec794613> you dont want ubuntu wubi in the windows bootloader menu?
<rectec794613> oh
<rectec794613> ok
<Dragaan> sorry if that wasnt clear
<szal> as I suspected
<Dragaan> so, yea, i shoudlnt need both grub AND the windows menu
<cher> symbiotic: What info? ;-) Probably thank Dragaan instead :)
<Dragaan> ok, so i'll try the windows boot cd thing
<szal> in that case the Grub is a remainder of the openSUSE installation; remedy: as I said above ^^
<rectec794613> ok
<Dragaan> ok thanks.  I have one moer question tho
<rectec794613> yeah do the recover startup errors program from the cd
<Dragaan> when I first installed kubuntu, i added a few widgets that showed my cpu temperature and load etc
<Dragaan> after a few restarts, they no longer show any info
<Dragaan> the widget is on my toolbar but it's blank
<symbiotic> you can have multible user interfaces programs on 1 pc if the computer can handel it!!!
<Dragaan> what would cause those programs to stop being able to read my hardware info?
<rectec794613> umad?
<symbiotic> thanks dragaan!!!
<Dragaan> np
<cher> symbiotic: All I can tell is that I wanted to have something like OctaMED on Linux, but I couldn't find. The other programs I didn't like, so when I do music, I program the Midi interface with Java. But this is probably not what you're looking for ;-)
<symbiotic> you can enter the bios and deactivate hardware channels!!!!!
<rectec794613> uh
<Dragaan> symbiotic, i just looked up reason and it only works on mac and pc.  so that won't work  :/
<BluesKaj> Dragaan, have you considered dual booting ?
<rectec794613> some bios's may have those settings but not everybodies
<symbiotic> when the computer starts you get a option to enter the bios and can change the settings!!!
<Dragaan> you mean  running linux/windows w/o using wubi?
<BluesKaj> Dragaan, yes
<rectec794613> yeah plus a fresh installation usually fixes most problems
<Dragaan> I have.  I used to do it years ago... I used linux over 12 years ago, but i forgot almost everything lol.  I just the other day decided to try linux out again, so I wanted to test it out for a while
<symbiotic> good day evryone!!!!!!
<rectec794613> except, of course, mine...
<Dragaan> I'll probably do that eventually.  If I end up needing more than 30GB for linux
<Dragaan> did you guys see my question above about the hardware widgets?  no one has any ideas what could have caused that?
<BluesKaj> Dragaan, ok , that's exactly what wubi is about , to try kubuntu and familiarize oneself with it before doing a serious dual boot install
<Dragaan> it's not a big deal.  I can live w/o them.  It's just odd that they worked fine after the installation, then a few hours later stopped showing any info
<Dragaan> yea.  I probably will end up doing a real install soon.  Once I get enough experience so I can do a perfect installation.  I'm testing a lot of things out and being a little reckless with the wubi installation, lol
<BluesKaj> Dragaan, do your updates/upgrades , there may be an update that fixes it
<Dragaan> the hardware widgets?  ok, i'll try.  still confused as to why they worked perfectly then stopped tho.  I haven't really done anything in the meantime.  :/
<Dragaan> no new updates listed :(
<rectec794613> is there a command that restarts the sensor drivers?
<rectec794613>  /modules
<BluesKaj> Dragaan, open the package manager and enable other software sources , including partners
<cher> rectec794613: Well, what's the name of the kernel module that's responsible for providing sensors information?
<rectec794613> no idea
<Dragaan> how do I get to that option BluesKaj?
<Dragaan> I'm in KPackageKit.  Are you talking about a different application?
<BluesKaj> Dragaan, kmenu>apps>system>kpackagekit
<rectec794613> what would a sensor module usually be named? we might be abled to find it with lsmod
<rectec794613> i think he's running Ubuntu
<rectec794613> oh
<rectec794613> wait
<rectec794613> hm
<Dragaan> me?  Kubuntu 11.4
<BluesKaj> rectec794613, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ..might work
<rectec794613> yeah u said u installed Ubuntu with wubu before
<rectec794613> BluesKaj: it's ok we already got that sorted out
<rectec794613> wubi*
<rectec794613> i'm talking about Dragaan's problem with his hardware sensors
<BluesKaj> rectec794613, ok good , I should have paid closer attn
<rectec794613> its ok. u got any idea what a sensor module might be namex?
<rectec794613> named*
<rectec794613> or is there one in the first place?
<rectec794613> hows it goin?
<rectec794613> still there, Dragaan?
<BluesKaj> !xsensors
<Dragaan> yea, I am.  I'm really not sure what else to do.
<Dragaan> the bubblemon seems to show info
<BluesKaj> !info |xsensors
<ubottu> xsensors (source: xsensors): A hardware health information viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70-1.1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 16 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Dragaan> but the temp sensor, cpu monitor, system monitor are all blank (and they worked fine the first time i enabled them)
<rectec794613> cant help you with KPackageKit since i dont use it
<rectec794613> might be able to help u if u switch to Muon
<rectec794613> which will be default starting with oneiric btw
<Dragaan> For installing updates and other software?  I use whatever works, heh.
<Dragaan> any way I can avoid doing the manual installations, lol.  those are confusing
<rectec794613> not sure kde comes with a package manager (e.g. synaptic) by default
<BluesKaj> I still keep synaptic around for application reference and it has the fix broken packages option that works sometmes
<rectec794613> manual installations? like compiling?
<Dragaan> well before I realized I could just use the kpackagekit program, i was trying to figure out how to get gcc installed and I had to type in some really long funky command that I got off a website
<rectec794613> anybody know if sentelic touchpads will be supported by Touchegg?
<Dragaan> and I'm not sure how all that works yet.  gonna be a while before I figure it out, I'm sure
<rectec794613> oh
<rectec794613> yeah i suggest a package manager like muon to get all the available packages
<rectec794613> i think things like KPackageKit and Ubuntu Software Center take out the extra packages and leave just the main programs
<Dragaan> Yea, I'll try that one out.  I wanna find all the must-have programs before I decide to do a real installation
<Dragaan> I'm not sure if updates will fix this problem tho.... seems like a setting gone wrong
<Dragaan> if i reinstalled kubuntu right now, i'm pertty sure they'd be working just fine
<rectec794613> yeah i wouldnt worry about temp unless playing an intense game anyway
 * szal never uses the graphical pkg manager frontends
<Dragaan> well my comp is funny... if it's turned off for longer than like 10 minutes and i restart it, the cpu gets REALLY hot for a few minutes
<Dragaan> it's like my cpu cooler waits a few min to activate
<rectec794613> weird
<Dragaan> gets to like 70 c and stays there. then a few minutes later, the temp plummetts really fast down to 30
<rectec794613> unless its overheating, i wouldnt worry too much
<Dragaan> so i use the sensor to know when im safe to start working :)
<rectec794613> oh well that might be useful then
<Dragaan> for now ill just boot into windows if im starting it up after some downtime. then reboot to linux.
<Dragaan> ok well thanks guys, im off
<Dragaan> muon is the package manager?
<Dragaan> liek the particle
<rectec794613> yeah
<rectec794613> muon-installer is the main thing
<rectec794613> like software center
<Dragaan> ok, ill write it down.  thanks again.  gonna go fix my grub
<Dragaan> ok
<rectec794613> k cheers
<rectec794613> dont have too much fun
<BluesKaj> muon is ok ..a bit slow and clunky but it works
<rectec794613> works fine for me, integrates better with kde than synaptic atleast
<szal> aptitude doesn't need to integrate :P
<rectec794613> the experimental compiz plugin "dialog dim" doesnt work well with gtk apps
<rectec794613> so u try to use kde alternatives like muon
<szal> who needs Compiz on KDE anyway?
<rectec794613> i use command line whenever i know exactly what i'm tying to install, package managers when i dont
<rectec794613> i do
<rectec794613> well i want
<rectec794613> more accostomed to it
<szal> I'm pretty sure that KWin can do everything on its own that Compiz can
<BluesKaj> szal,  there's nothing wrong with usin aackage manager, as long as it works ..the cli is fine for installing and I use it all the time , but a package manager can give descriptions of what applications can do etc , so they can be a good source of info as well
<rectec794613> ok lets try not to have the first ever window manager war here
<rectec794613> nor a package installation method war
<rectec794613> bottom line: gui package manager
<rectec794613> is good for new users and people who want discriptions
<rectec794613> aptitude: fast but less user-friendly
<cher> Oh I like holy wars :)
<BluesKaj> I think some ppl get affected by the purists as if it's some kind of  badge of honour and achievement to avoid guis as much as possible
<rectec794613> aptitude is an athiest : P
<cher> The avoidance of GUIs has nothing to do with purism or honour.
<cher> GUIs just suck at automation.
<alvin> I updates to kmail2 (stable, but in experimental ppa)
<alvin> Nothing works at all. Migrator crashes, kmail crashes.
<rectec794613> then why is it stable?
<BluesKaj> used aptitude for yrs when apt-get was falling behind , but apt-get is now the standard IMO
<alvin> I don't often say it, but it's too buggy to report.
<cher> As long as something like ARexx doesn't come up again, I claim that GUIs for everything that is not inherently interactive are a crime ;-D
<cher> But then again, I'm someone who edits graphics files using vim.
 * szal can get any description out of aptitude
<rectec794613> anybody else think the bouncy ball widget is a very useful and productive tool?
<BluesKaj> alvin, kmail went to dogs when kde4 was implemented ...it wrecked my email setup , and my ISP mails erver went with a hotmail derivative
 * szal migrated KMail from KDE3 to KDE4 with no issues
<BluesKaj> so i went with webmail whether I like d it ornot
<alvin> BluesKaj: Unfortunately, I agree. The whole kontact suite was working perfectly in KDE3. I really, really like the akonadi idea, but it's buggy as hell.
 * rectec794613 looks at aptitude
<alvin> Nepomuk, well... as long as you can disable it, it's fine by me. Maybe I'll try it from time to time. As soon as I have a 16-core cpu and 256GB ram.
<rectec794613> looks like synaptic and apt-get had a baby
<BluesKaj> akondai and nepomuk are hopeless on my setup ...they're turned off ,and if you remove kmail and kontact then akonadi is basically disabled
<szal> rectec794613: aptitude even has a ncurses frontend, if you want a box to select things from
<cher> Well, imo KDE4 sucks a lot more than KDE3. I mean, I use KDE myself, since KDE2 or even earlier, I don't really remember. But look: I do ssh -X onto another box, there I start kontact, then I quit kontact, and before I can successfully terminate my ssh session, I first have to ps -aef and kill lots of stupid KDE processes that I never wanted to hang around. That is NOT the way UNIX is supposed to work like.
<szal> rectec794613: you call it by starting 'aptitude' with no arguments
<rectec794613> yes thats how i
 * rectec794613 looked at aptitude
<cher> All the nice stuff on the GUI and the possibilities cannot hide that the architecture of KDE sucks and is a pain in the ass of every UNIX sysadmin that has to deal with it.
<Dragaan> ok, i have an update on my hardware sensor problem.  if you guys are still here
<rectec794613> personally i dont think admins should use kde
<rectec794613> i think its built more for regular users
<cher> It's not the point whether or not the admin uses KDE as long as users use KDE and then run to the admin asking "why does my ssh session hang" etc..
<rectec794613> however i must say, the bouncy ball is something every admin should strive for
<alvin> That's no true guys. I AM an admin. Try gnome with XDMCP. It lost it.
<Dragaan> they DO work.  the hardware temperature one DOES show the temp when I scroll over it (shows it in a popup).  but instead of showing the temp in numbers (like it did the first time i turned it on), it just shows this gray bar that keeps growing til it fills the widget's space then stays there
<alvin> The biggest downside is that all these database-using technologies (Amarok, nepomuk, akonadi) are wrecking setups with NFS-mounted home
<alvin> Then again, Ubuntu is probably the worst distro to use with NFS shares.
<cher> Well, true, at least starting and running KDE sessions through xdmcp or ssh works reliably.
<rectec794613> well this is completely out of my league. anyways, welcome back Dragaan
<Dragaan> thanks.  so yea, it shows the temp when i scroll over it.  the widget's thumbnail is messed up tho... it makes no sense.  I'd like to get it back to showing the temp in numbers
<rectec794613> i know this is a stupid question but, have you tried closing and adding the widget back?
<cher> But still, whether admin or user, if I do ssh -X machine2 program, and program terminates, the ssh session should terminate, too. With KDE apps, that's not the case :`(
<Dragaan> yea, several times
<Dragaan> another sensor addon has the same thumbnail/graphic
<Dragaan> just this gray line that slowly extends to the left.  makes no sense, lol
<Dragaan> it extends a lil bit every 2sec (which is when i have them set to update)
<Dragaan> i'm using muon atm to look through some packages... maybe installing it again will fix it
<szal> Dragaan: lm-sensors
<Dragaan> what's that ?
<Dragaan> oh, nm.  i see it
<szal> to my knowledge that's the backend to all programs that read sensor data
<BluesKaj> cher when using X in ssh like dolphin for example ..after closing the app , hit the enter key to get back to the prompt ..that should stop any apps still running
<Dragaan> it's on the list in muon.  i'll download that one.  fyi, the one i have installed atm according to muon (the one that came with the installation) is called libsensors4
<rectec794613> yeah i got a reccomendation to install lm-sensors when i typed sensors into the terminal
<szal> Dragaan: judging from the description, libsensors4 is the shared library that comes with lm-sensors
<cher> BluesKaj: Good joke ;-D Reminds me of the April fools joke in the Amiga Magazin 1992, where they suggested to press several specific keys at the same time (you would need 3 hands) to unlock the secret AGA features of an ECS chipset. I don't believe in Voodoo ;-)
<rectec794613> yeah it's like DLLs to help it run
<BluesKaj> cher  sorry that you think it's a joke ...or am I somehow misinformed ?
<cher> BluesKaj: I'm not talking of getting the prompt. The prompt already is there, and enter just makes readline in bash print the prompt again. But dolphin etc. all launch kdeinit4, and they don't terminate kdeinit4 if the last process that uses kdeinit4 terminates.
<rectec794613> well i gotta get some sleep. later guys
<cher> BluesKaj: So I do this: ssh -X zbox01 then ls then exit and the ssh session closes. I do this: ssh -X zbox01 then dolphin then quit dolphin then exit, and the ssh session stays open because of the dangling kdeinit4 processes.
<cher> BluesKaj: So for my ssh session to terminate, I have to do ps -aef and kill all those dangling KDE processes.
<BluesKaj> cher, how do you know the kde's are still running after you exir ?
<BluesKaj> err exit
<Dragaan> is it sad that one of my top reasons for wanting linux over windows is the "wobbly windows" setting in kde
<szal> *omfg*
<Dragaan> ok, for muon - are there any settings i should change?  i forgot who suggested it.  was it rectec?
<cher> BluesKaj: Because when I exit, the ssh session does not close. So I don't exit and do ps -aef and see lots of KDE processes althouth the last KDE app has quit.
<Bucky> hi all. i have two issues with kde's panel. First: how do i add a place launcher (e.g. home launcher) to the panel? Second: how do i create empty space between items in the panel? thanks
<Dragaan> there's an "add space" setting i believe
<Dragaan> "add spacer" in the panel toolbox
<Dragaan> next to add widgets.  if that's what you're talking about
<Bucky> Dragaan: yes, it was that. i thought they meant the vertical bar with spacer.
<Bucky> do you know regarding the home launcher, too?
<BluesKaj> cher, so you're saying the enter key doesn't stop any lower level kde processes ...odd because the enter key is what most tutorials advise.
<Dragaan> not sure what you mean by a place/home launcher
<cher> BluesKaj: That's definitely voodoo and not real :)
<BluesKaj> voodoo, cher ?
<cher> Means people say it works but it doesn't.
<BluesKaj> cher, so what are the consequences ?
<Bucky> i mean a shortcut to \home folder placed in the panel
<cher> As I described, I have to kill processes manually.
<Dragaan> is there no widget for that?  i thought i saw one while scrolling through them.
<Dragaan> "quick access" widget should do it
<Dragaan> i'm pretty new to all this, but can't you just drag+drop the folder down onto the panel from dolphin
<Bucky> perfect. to be honest i meant something that immediately opens dolphin, but that's ok too
<Bucky> thank you Dragaan! bye
<Dragaan> you can probably drag dolphin's icon
<Dragaan> to teh panel
<Bucky> it's true! i was trying to do it with the panel locked, so it didn't worked
<Dragaan> my sensors must be messed up... and I did install lm-sensors.  the cpu monitor shows a % but it never changes.  Just realized that.  It always shows 27%.  :(
<szal> Dragaan: CPU load has nothing to do w/ sensors
<Dragaan> oh, it gets that info from the os?
<Dragaan> oh well, im just gonna give up on these for now.  not must-have apps. thanks
<GirlyGirl> sometimes its the cpu load viewing app that uses more cpu!
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, back. 280.13 is working ;)
<BluesKaj>  Incarus6 , are there any benefits over the default nvidia 270 ?
<guest> Greets, everyone...
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, some things renders faster in my oppinion, but that could be imagined too
<guest> Am I missing something, or is the launcher support in Task Manager (and by extension, Smooth Tasks) broken to the point of being completely useless?
<Incarus6> guest, ehm, that Ctrl+Esc taskmanager?
<guest> Incarus6: No, the plasmoid ("taskbar"). Sorry for not clarifying.
<Incarus6> guest, it is working perfectly for me. Have you upgraded to KDE 4.7?
<alvin> BluesKaj: Is nvidia 270 the default in natty? Then yes, all newer versions will avoid the konsole resize crash
<guest> Incarus6: Yep. And to be sure, I nuked the home directory on this account to test; still no joy.
<Incarus6> !screenshot | guest, can you make a screenshot?
<ubottu> guest, can you make a screenshot?: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<guest> Incarus6: Well, not really. It's the functionality that's nonexistent (on my system, at least); no graphical glitches or anything like that. For example...
<Incarus6> so can you explain the exact issue, guest?
<guest> Incarus6: Right-clicking on a running program and checking "Show a launcher for <program> when it is not running" has no effect (i.e., no launcher is shown for the program after closing it) (even though, oddly enough the box is still checked for that program after closing and re-opening it)...
<xzhx> 有人吗？
<Incarus6> guest, you can fill a bug report on https://bugs.kde.org to get it fixed until the next version or you could ask in #kde they could know more about that
<Incarus6> !zh | xzhx
<ubottu> xzhx: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<guest> Incarus6: Also, if I drag and drop a launcher onto the task manager, it disappears after I close the program it's for...
<guest> Incarus6: Thanks... I was just curious; I thought I read somewhere that launcher support was supposed to be majorly improved in 4.7 (I experienced similar issues in 4.6 and I'm pretty sure the bugs were already reported).
<guest> brb, checking something...
<Incarus6> guest, are yoou using the 'default'-panel, so the prevonfigured panel with all the things like clock and kde-menu..?
 * BluesKaj joins the nvidia 280.13 club
<guest> Ok, so re-starting plasma-desktop causes the launchers to finally show up. And then, after closing their respective programs, they're gone again until the next time Plasma starts.
<Incarus6> guest, those launchers aren't working for me either, it should be a known bug if someone reported it, one sec.
<guest> Incarus6: Yeah, I left _everything_ at default settings (like I said, I started with a completely clean home directory on this account just to be sure).
<Incarus6> one possible workaround here is that you create a new clean panel and add all those plasmoids manually - that _could_ fix the launcher issue
<guest> Incarus6: Nope; on my main profile, the panel I initially had the problem on was clean.
<guest> Honestly, I think I just came in here to vent my disappointment with 4.7... It's supposed to be a feature release, yet the two features I was hearing the most buzz about months ago (launcher support in task managers and the ability to set a program to always start in a certain activity) appear to be MIA.
<Peace-> 4.7 rocks here.
<Peace-> packagers no
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> i have a lots of problem with some widget...
<Peace-> but after that ... the other stuff work properly
<Incarus6> guest, see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=279181
<ubottu> KDE bug 279181 in general "Launcher-Icons aren't saved properly" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<guest> Peace-: What big improvements have you noticed in 4.7? I'd love to be pointed in the direction of some redeeming qualities. ;-)
<Incarus6> guest, if you have additional information - please add
<guest> Incarus6: Thanks, will do...
<BluesKaj> yeah kde 4.7 kicker is disappointing , when choosing apps , there's no blue column that gives the option to select another group in the menu
<guest> (I *do* file bug reports, for the record ;)
<guest> BluesKaj: 110% agreed. I'm sure KDE's UI designers are familiar with Fitt's Law; not sure why they decided to completely abandon it in that instance.
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, you have to click on the category names under the search
<guest> Incarus6: right, which is a much harder target than the left edge of the screen
<guest> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitts_law
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, got it , "all applications " ..it was greyed out before , now it seems to work , thanks :)
<Incarus6> guest, I agree but I'm never using those category menus. It seems to be a feature which could be reverted soon. It's not obvious for new user where they could change the menu category
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, yes. if you would read the changelog or at least look at the new-features-pictures you would know it :D
<ematos815> hi
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, I'm lazy ... I justa sk in here  :)
<guest> yeah, i launch pretty much everything via krunner or panel icons... i do like to browse through the programs in kickoff from time to time though.
<ematos815> i like to know if anybody know how to download itunes
<BluesKaj> Incarus6, the 280 driver seems fine so far , btw
<Incarus6> .______. http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4077/4902774615_1dfe849113.jpg
<guest> lancelot would be great if it gave the option to show applications by name. for all the options it has, i don't get why it's lacking one that kickoff has.
<Incarus6> guest, it really slows down my computer (and I'm using a quad-core). Xorg consumpts more than 20% CPU when I activate lancelot. That's almost 100% on one CPU core
<guest> Incarus6: are you using the default plasma theme (air)?
<Incarus6> guest, nope, it was a random image. I'm using oxygen-air as window theme and glassified as plasma theme
<guest> Incarus6: did you try just disabling blur altogether?
<Incarus6> guest, no, because just lancelot isn't working properly and I'm not using that, so I don't care ;)
<guest> xorg's cpu usage goes to ~11% for about a second when opening lancelot here (on an old 2.13GHz C2D), ~7% with blur turned off (same as kickoff)
<guest> jesus christ... no more keyboard navigation in kickoff???
<Incarus6> working for me
<guest> in the Applications tab?
<guest> ah, nice - the new lancelot does show programs by name now (except favorites).
<Incarus6> guest, no, just in the general menu. I have to go, bye ;)
<guest> i'm out too. good chatting, BluesKaj. peace.
<maggo> moin
<maggo> jemand da
<matti__> how can i install flash in 64-bit kubuntu?
<szal> !flash | matti__
<ubottu> matti__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<BluesKaj> matti__, install , kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> gawd , who uses gnash anymore ?
<matti__> it is write that i have to update flash software
<BluesKaj> matti__, in some setups you may need this : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<matti__> BluesKaj: i have it installed
<mahesh> hi
<mahesh> newbee in ubuntu
<matti__> i found something what i trying
<EagleScreen> hello
<matti__> BluesKaj: http://www.fragles.eu/2011/07/14/adobe-flash-player-11-ubuntu-11-04-64bit/
<EagleScreen> I have a small issue, on KDM the user image of the rest of users is well showed, but mine is not showed
<Daskreech> hi EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> the difference I think is that my user is previous to KDE 4.7.0 upgrade, and the other users have been created after
<Daskreech> EagleScreen: Reassign the icon?
<EagleScreen> Daskreech: I have set it after upgrade
<Daskreech> It's the default user?
<cher> I have installed Kubuntu on an SSD. I've used ext4 with noatime. I did not configure a swap partition as I have 8 GB RAM. Is this a good setup, or should I choose a different FS?
<Daskreech> Well that's moot it shows the last logged out user as the default
<GirlyGirl> cher: Hibernate does not work without swap
<cher> GirlyGirl: Oh thanks that is good to know!
<GirlyGirl> cher: I just learnt that, someone told me on #ubuntu-fr
<EagleScreen> Daskreech: not sure if it is the defaut user
<cher> I guess it is required for suspend to disk.
<Daskreech> cher: it's where the RAM is dumped
<GirlyGirl> cher: but you can use a swap file instead
<cher> I don't need hibernate on these machines. But it's good to know because my next machine will actually get hibernate.
<EagleScreen> it might be the default user, but I am affected by Bug LP: #793792
<EagleScreen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/user-setup/+bug/793792
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 793792 in user-setup (Ubuntu) "New users in admin group cannot use policykit" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> cher: ext4 is ok for SSDs, if anything add the discard option to enable TRIM
<cher> yofel: I guess discard sends trim so that sectors no longer in use can be erased asynchronously by the SSD, right?
<yofel> right
<cher> What do you think of 12.7 W idle power consumption?
<Daskreech> EagleScreen: policykit bug?
<EagleScreen> Daskreech: yes, but I dont see what relation may be between that bug and my user image issue
<BluesKaj> getting some strange behaviour with scp -r copying a folder to another linux machine on our network ...it's copying the whole /home/user directory rather than /home/user/folder that I want to copy
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: what is the command?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, scp -r ~/Pictures/folder kaj@192.168.x.x: /home/user
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: scp -r ~/Pictures/folder/ doesn't work?
<BluesKaj> odd, because that command worked great previously..suddenly it's trying copy my whole home directory instead of a folder in the directory
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: was the space after the ':' a typo, or part of the command you typed?
<yofel> the : looks right, the space after it not
<BluesKaj> no space after the colon ?
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: in the "kaj@192.168.x.x: /home/user" part, the space is bad
<BluesKaj> yofel, ahh..ok now I see , space afer the IP is the problem
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, yeah , the command works properly now
<BluesKaj> ok , errands to do ...BBL
<kiki__> is anyone talking ??
<kiki__> it looks like I'm alone here
<BluesKaj> kiki__, ask your question
<kiki__> is that how it works ??
<BluesKaj> yes
<kiki__> ok
<kiki__> I have no question
<kiki__> for now
<GirlyGirl_> yes
<BluesKaj> there's #kubuntu-offtopic for regular chatting
<kiki__> thx
<kiki__> going there
<BluesKaj> kiki__, this is ubuntu support
<kiki__> :)
<BluesKaj> kubuntu support actually :)
<kiki__> what is differences between kubuntu and ubuntu ??
<kiki__> s**
<kiki__> what is kubunty anyway
<tsimpson> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<kiki__> u*ok
<kiki__> ok
<kiki__> get it
<kiki__> which one you have ??
<kiki__> which one is better
<kiki__> I mean, which one you have installed
<tsimpson> most people in #kubuntu will have Kubuntu
<kiki__> what is wrong with Gnome ?
<kiki__> I have that one
<tsimpson> different people like different things, it preference
<kiki__> just GUI
<kiki__> or more than that
<tsimpson> the only difference between "regular" Ubuntu and Kubuntu is the GUI
<kiki__> then I assume Kubuntu needs more RAM
<tsimpson> you assume incorrectly
<kiki__> just a guess
<kiki__> if it has better GUI
<kiki__> then logically
<tsimpson> no
<kiki__> more RAM
<kiki__> I installed KDE once
<kiki__> and didn't like it
<kiki__> really
<BluesKaj> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kiki__> ok
<tsimpson> kiki__: you've been told where the offtopic chat goes, or there is #ubuntu-offtopic if you want a more active room
<systemclient> does a nvidia 9500 GT work with 3D and all KWin (incl. wobble and cube)?
<draik> Has anyone come into an issue in which the display size is a little bigger than the monitor size?
<Daskreech> systemclient: Should its' old enough to be covered by Free drivers
<Daskreech> draik: Not in quite a number of years
<systemclient> Daskreech: I have no idea
<draik> Daskreech: The display is slightly bigger than my TV. It's about the size of a window border in 1280x1024 resolution.
<Daskreech> systemclient: Sorry that was should be.
<Daskreech> It's old enough to be covered by free drivers in the kernel
<systemclient> Daskreech: Debian Stable (Kernel 2.6.32) does not seem to carry it
<systemclient> but I guess the 3.0 in Kubuntu should do?
<Daskreech> ah probably
<Daskreech> Debian is quite against blobs in the kernel
<systemclient> I started using debian today and I already dislike it …
<systemclient> because they are do dogmatic and strict
<systemclient> ubuntu seemed a little more real-life oriented
<Daskreech> systemclient: Dogmatic and strict work. So does Real current life choose whichever you like :)
<systemclient> Daskreech: well, in Kubuntu I can just install the nvidia driver and be done with. In debian, I am currently working with some wiki article
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: What kind of trouble are you causing now?
<Daskreech> systemclient: That's by design on both sides.
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: HOld on let me check my list
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<newfla> eiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<newfla> c'è qualche italiano?
<newfla> hi
<LINKSWORD2> !languages
<LINKSWORD2> !ubottu newfla | it
<newfla> yes
<LINKSWORD2> !newfla | it
<newfla> i'm italian
<Unit193> !it | LINKSWORD2 failed
<ubottu> LINKSWORD2 failed: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<newfla> thanks
 * LINKSWORD2 hitting self over head.
 * LINKSWORD2 reaches out and hits Unit193 for not telling me how....
<LINKSWORD2> Hey, DarkwingDuck?
<DarkwingDuck> Hey LINKSWORD2?
<LINKSWORD2> :) Sup?
<LINKSWORD2> DarkwingDuck: May I query? I have a specific question.
<DarkwingDuck> LINKSWORD2: Sure
<systemclient> well, nvidia now works good with Debian Stable now, just to let you know
<shane2peru> ok, quick question, when I try to ssh into my  computer from my laptop on the same network, I get port 22 refused, I don't think I have a firewall setup, but apparently something is blocking port 22??  Any ideas?
<gomiboy> shane2peru: that address replies to ping? sshd is running (ps ax | grep sshd)? also check the firewall: sudo iptables -L
<shane2peru> 13302 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep sshd
<shane2peru> gomiboy: ^^  that is ps ax | grep sshd, so appears it is running
<gomiboy> shane2peru: no, that's your grep command :P
<shane2peru> iptables seems pretty empty, Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) target prot opt source destination, same for Chain Forward, and chain output
<shane2peru> ohh,
<shane2peru> right, I see that now, so it isn't even runnin
<shane2peru> gomiboy: I was missing openssh-server I installed the client
<shane2peru> thanks!!! gomiboy
<gomiboy> np :)
<lsv> is it normal if iwconfig shows wifi0 and wlan0 but I only have one wireless card?
<paul__> hi all
<paul__> someone online ?
<paul__> someone can help me ?
<cher> I have a problem with WLAN on my kubuntu box. I tried to configure WLAN to start at bootup. But this fails. If I connect through RJ-45, then do ifdown wlan0 ifup wlan0 it works. Syslog contains entries like "wpa_supplicant[948]: Failed to initiate AP scan." But the AP definitely is not the cause of failure.
<cher> is this a known problem?
<Bsims> My most recent apt-get update wants to remove kdebase... WHY?
<Bsims> astraljava: well its apt-get dist-update to get the ones held back
<Bsims> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657553/ for the info
#kubuntu 2011-08-03
<SIR_Taco> hello
<Unit193> SIR_Taco: Howdy
<SIR_Taco> g'day Unit
<TroN-0074> are you all using Quassel ?
<TroN-0074> that is the worst IRC client I have ever tried
<TroN-0074> super slow
<SIR_Taco> TroN-0074: good for you, what would you rather use?
<TroN-0074> it should it be called Slowssel
<TroN-0074> I could use the plain mIRC client
<TroN-0074> with nothing on it
<SIR_Taco> TroN-0074: then go for it
<TroN-0074> thanks
<TroN-0074> I coulnt make it work in kubuntu though
<TroN-0074> or in linux all together
<SIR_Taco> TroN-0074: here's a list of the most common: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<TroN-0074> thanks that is great
<SIR_Taco> np
<TroN-0074> I am trying to join this server in quassel  lug.mtu.edu but when I type /server irc.lug.mtu.edu quassel does nothing
<TroN-0074> do you know what am I typing wrong?
<jordan_> ive been updating for some time im hung at 60 % its the printer-applet
<jordan_> its prepairing
<TroN-0074> hey what is the text editor tool installed in kubuntu do you know?
<jordan_> im not for sure
<jordan_> i maybe kate
<TroN-0074> o.k
<jordan_> tron, there maybe two installed by default
<jordan_> im not for sure
<TroN-0074> I tried gedit and it is not there it says
<TroN-0074> thanks
<SIR_Taco> TroN-0074: Kate for in KDE, nano usually for CLI.... you should be able to change servers in Quassel under File->Networks
<SIR_Taco> jordan_: what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<TroN-0074> thank you sir taco
<jordan_> also tron sudo apt-get install gedit
<jordan_> sir, 11.10
<jordan_> omg i have no idea
 * mendred has gone fishing: Gone away for now
<SIR_Taco> jordan_: ok, and you can't access your pritner config from the system settings?
<jordan_> ill see
<jordan_> yes i can
<SIR_Taco> ok... so whats the problem?
<jordan_> well when im updating
<jordan_> its hanging on printer-applet
<jordan_> dont know why
<SIR_Taco> ok, and how are you updating?
<jordan_> through kmanager
<jordan_> when lpacketkit
<jordan_> kpacketkit*
<jordan_> well*
<jordan_> ive been working all day
<SIR_Taco> jordan_: ok... what if you open konsole (alt-F2 and type konsole) and then type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jordan_> im refreashing software list now
<SIR_Taco> often if you're running alpha/beta/pre-releases, it's best to update through the command-line... often you'll see what went wrong.
<jordan_> i dont know what i have
<jordan_> im know im not on a beta
<jordan_> i dont feel like compiling programs
<jordan_> i just like a os that runs
<SIR_Taco> 11.10 is the latest alpha/testing release... it will change more than your socks :)
<jordan_> i probably have 11.00
<jordan_> or what every it is
<SIR_Taco> 11.04 is the latest stable, might want to try that
<jordan_> i havnt when on kubuntu awhile
<jordan_> mainly windows
<SIR_Taco> in konsole you can type "uname -a" and it should tell you what version you are running
<jordan_> forgot the commad
<jordan_> im sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade now
<SIR_Taco> ok
<SIR_Taco> that should get you up to date with whatever version you're on anyway
<jordan_> i know im now on a beta
<jordan_> i have the cd somewhere written down on it
<jordan_> im on my bed now
<jordan_> not my computer deakj
<jordan_> desk*
<SIR_Taco> haha ok
<jordan_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jordan_> sounds good
<SIR_Taco> yes, sounds good... what does "uname -a" report?
<jordan_> i was just wondering if anyone else was hanging
<SIR_Taco> I'm on 11.10, and no hang
<jordan_> Linux Compaq-Presario-CQ60 2.6.38-10-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 15:05:41 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<lsv> is it normal if iwconfig shows wifi0 and wlan0 but I only have one wireless card?
<SIR_Taco> you're not running 11.10, or you'd have a 3.0.0.X kernel...
<jordan_> sir, also deb packages are installing with no problems
<jordan_> i know im not on a beta
<SIR_Taco> lsv: depends on the card....
<lsv> SIR_Taco: I got an old card, my computer knows about the card, but can't use it (if that makes sense).
<SIR_Taco> jordan_: ok, but it's hanging on a printer config? have you tried "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<SIR_Taco> lsv: which card?
<jordan_> nope
<SIR_Taco> jordan_: well try haha
<jordan_> thanks for your help
<lsv> SIR_Taco: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<SIR_Taco> hope it helped
<lsv> SIR_Taco: I found this link about the card http://www.dlink.com/products/?tab=3&pid=DWL-520&rev=DWL-520
<SIR_Taco> ah yes, same card I had... it's a pain in the butt
<lsv> SIR_Taco: is there hope?
<SIR_Taco> oh yes, you can get it to work no problem... just let me find the site
<lsv> SIR_Taco: ok, thanks
<SIR_Taco> lsv: it's a wait/or pay site... but the download is legit : http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/528690/MadWifi.html
<SIR_Taco> if you need help installing it I'll be glad to help, I've fought with that one for years lol
<lsv> SIR_Taco: ok, thanks a bunch
<lsv> SIR_Taco: I just downloaded and extracted the files to a directory in my Desktop.  Could you guide me through the rest (I'm new at this stuff).
<SIR_Taco> lsv: yep
<lsv> thanks SIR_Taco
<SIR_Taco> lsv: go to the direcotry via konsole
<lsv> done
<SIR_Taco> ok so you should be able to type: "make && sudo make install"
<lsv> I got an error..
<SIR_Taco> lsv: what error?
<lsv> ./kernelversion.c:13:30: fatal error: linux/utsrelease.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated.
<SIR_Taco> ok... maybe that was an older release
<lsv> and this "Makefile.inc:81: *** Cannot detect kernel version - please check compiler and KERNELPATH.  Stop."
<Daskreech> hi SIR_Taco
<Daskreech> how are you?
<SIR_Taco> lsv: are you running 64-bit?
<SIR_Taco> Daskreech: good thanks, and you?
<lsv> I'm pretty sure the computer is 32-bit.
<Daskreech> SIR_Taco: Not too bad
<SIR_Taco> lsv: try "sudo apt-get install build-essentials" then try your "make && sudo make install
<JuJuBee_> How can I share via exports a partition that is ntfs formatted?
<szal> SIR_Taco: build-essential, without the s
<SIR_Taco> yes
<lsv> SIR_Taco: the computer with the problem does not have internet access, but dpkg-query -l *build* says I have that package installed
<SIR_Taco> ok
<SIR_Taco> the problem is that ath5k and ath9k screw up older Atheros based cards..... I've had this argument many times.... It's a pain to find the currecnt driver because it's "technically" depreciated..... but I will find it haha
<lsv> :O thanks :D
<Daskreech> I keep wondering if they should symlink build-essentials to build-essential
<SIR_Taco> lsv: how about  http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-0.9.4/madwifi-0.9.4-r4149-20110707.tar.gz
<SIR_Taco> that's the latest
<lsv> SIR_Taco: ok just a sec
<lsv> it looks like everything went ok, no errors (just a few warnings)
<SIR_Taco> warnings are usually ok
<lsv> what should I do next?
<SIR_Taco> you should be able to do "sudo modprobe ath_pci"
<lsv> done
<lsv> sudo lshw -C network shows that the card is still disabled and is using the hostap driver
<SIR_Taco> a restart is likely required and yoy might want to blacklist the  5k and 9k drivers
<lsv> just add blacklist 5k and blacklist 9k on the /something file
<lsv> in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file
<SIR_Taco> yes, there is likely one that is called "blacklist-ath_pci.conf" and you can add a # to the line that says "blacklist ath_pci"
<lsv> SIR_Taco: ok thanks.  I was wondering about that blacklist-ath_pci.conf file.
<SIR_Taco> the old driver breaks the newer cards... and the newer driver breaks the older cards... they didn't seem to find a solution to that
<lsv> computer is booting up
<SIR_Taco> ok
<lsv> I still can't connect :(
<lsv> SIR_Taco: sudo lshw -C network still shows the card as disabled and using the hostap driver
<SIR_Taco> this is an actual install or a VM?
<lsv> actual install
<SIR_Taco> and "sudo modprobe ath_pci" does nothing?
<lsv> sudo modprobe ath_pci loaded ath_pci, wlan, ath_hal
<SIR_Taco> lsv: that's good... it loaded the right drivers...
<lsv> http://pastebin.com/CHQxAFu0 <- output form sudo lshw -C network, lsmod, and lspci | grep -i net
<lsv> SIR_Taco: if you want any other output, just ask.
<SIR_Taco> still cant connect?
<lsv> no
<SIR_Taco> the card is likely called ath0
<SIR_Taco> not wifi0 or eth0, if that helps
<lsv> should I try sudo ip link set ath0 up?
<lsv> or should I try removing the hostap drivers?
<SIR_Taco> should be able to "sudo dhclient ath0" or if you have a complicated config, you can set i9t up with network manager, or the command line
<lsv> ok let me check
<lsv> sudo dhclient ath0 gave me an error saying:  SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<joehuscky> hi emma
<lsv> ath0:  ERROR while getting interface flags:  No such device
<SIR_Taco> lsv:  and you're restarted since?
<lsv> yes
<SIR_Taco> you're typing from the computer? or it's another computer?
<lsv> I don't know if this helps but when I removed the hostap_pci driver, iwconfig didn't find any wireless card
<lsv> another computer
<lsv> I'm on my laptop and the computer with the problems is a desktop
<SIR_Taco> and the ath5k and ath9k drivers are blacklisted?
<lsv> there was a typo in the blacklist, correction has been made.  should I reboot?
<SIR_Taco> I would, yes
<lsv> ok, rebooting...
<lsv> SIR_Taco: rebooted, and I did a sudo dhclient ath0, got the same error.
<SIR_Taco> but you should have some sort of network secruity... WEP/WAP etc.
<lsv> yes
<lsv> WPA/WPA2
<SIR_Taco> and you set that up?
<lsv> the security thing? yes
<SIR_Taco> and it will not connect?
<lsv> no
<lsv> the card should be using the driver that was compiled right?
<SIR_Taco> yes... you should be able to type in the konsole "lsmod | grep ath_pci" and get a result
<lsv> I had to modprobe ath_pci first to get a result form lsmod | grep ath_pci.  lspci -vv says: "Kernel driver in use: hostap_pci"
<lsv> how can I change that?
<SIR_Taco> lsv: what is currently using your lan drivers?
<lsv> SIR_Taco: I don't understand the question.
<lsv> what should I do to find out?
<SIR_Taco> let me boot my laptop to find out definitively...
<lsv> ok, thanks for helping me.  I know I'm taking a big part of your day.
<Squidy_at_Home> hello guys... is there any repository to install ubuntu one on kubuntu?
<sythe> yes
<sythe> "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<sythe> from the terminal
<sythe> Then, "sudo dpkg -reconfigure kdm"
<sythe> Or, "sudo dpkg -reconfigure gdm"
<sythe> You have to pick GNOME when  you login, though
<sythe> Initially
<SIR_Taco> lsv: just pass it along when you can, that's all that anyone around here asks
<sythe> Squidy_at_Home: Got it?
<Squidy_at_Home> sythe: ubuntu-desktop? I don't want to install gnome desktop here
<Squidy_at_Home> :/
<Squidy_at_Home> only ubuntu one and the gtk libs needed
<sythe> Ugh
<sythe> You MUST install them both
<sythe> Got it?
<lsv> SIR_Taco: got it.  I sometimes help with little things on the #ubuntu channel
<sythe> You can't pick and choose, without going through hell, Squidy_at_Home
<SIR_Taco> lsv: that's the way to do it
<Squidy_at_Home> sythe: or just use dropbox.. =/
<sythe> Ok, Squidy_at_Home...you don't know what you're talking about
<Squidy_at_Home> sythe: why not?
<sythe> You can't pick and choose, without going through hell, Squidy_at_Home
<sythe> Got it?
<sythe> You MUST install them both
<sythe> Got it?
<Squidy_at_Home> ok
<sythe> Good
<Squidy_at_Home> anybody installed ubuntuone on kubuntu?
<sythe> It comes with normal Ubuntu
<sythe> You can also download the DEB
<sythe> It should work perfectly
<redeyyez> anyone suggest a method for transferring music to an ipod running linux?
<Daskreech> redeyyez: If the ipod is running linux just copy them over like a Thumbdrive It will pick it up
<redeyyez> the ipod is running its normal apple IOS
<wildgoose> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<redeyyez> handy, lol thanks.
<wildgoose> yup '/msg ubottu topic' for others
<samuelsfam> I agree to the terms and services
<samuelsfam> iPod != cool
<redeyyez> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<lsv> test
<bcness> Cebu
<aperson> this one is a long shot but...: I'm setting up a conky for my desktop and I've noticed that if I use images + conky transparency, the images are getting washed out
<aperson> if I disable the transparency, the images are fine.  So, does anyone have experience with this?
<Daskreech> can you choose how much transparency?
<Daskreech>  try turning down that alpha channel some
<tanker_> hello
<Daskreech> Hi
<LINKSWORD2> Hey, claydoh.
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, larva
<Daskreech> :-)
 * Daskreech waves
<LINKSWORD2> And greetings, Daskreech
<LINKSWORD2> -_-
<LINKSWORD2> Anyone know how to compile a program file?
<LINKSWORD2> I was working with DarkwingDuck before I had a connection problem.
<Kalidarn> LINKSWORD2: not quite sure what you mean by 'compile a program file'
<LINKSWORD2> Just a moment. I can get the link for the file.
<lsv> LINKSWORD2: gcc -Wall -o program_name source_files.c
<Kalidarn> :P well that's assuming it's C code he's trying to compile.
<LINKSWORD2> ... I've no idea what that means.
<Kalidarn> just tell us what you are trying to do, and a link by all means would help define what you are trying to do
<lsv> does the file ends with .c
<Kalidarn> just find that link for us so we can tell you
<lsv> LINKSWORD2: yeah what Kalidarn said
<LINKSWORD2> http://sourceforge.net/projects/passwordmanager/files/PwManager STABLE/1.2.4/pwmanager-1.2.4.tar.bz2/download
<Kalidarn>  oh so you are trying to compile a piece of software you found on the internet
<Kalidarn> well.
<Kalidarn> look at the readme, usually a good place to start
<Kalidarn> you may have trouble meeting those dependencies due to the fact it's old unmaintained software
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I asked DarkwingDuck about a password manager, and this is the one he recommended.
<Kalidarn> and it hasn't been ported to KDE4
<LINKSWORD2> If this one won't work, I'd like to be notified of an alternative...
<Kalidarn> i usually just store mine in a text file (inside a truecrypt volume)
<Kalidarn> that way it's accessable on any OS
<Kalidarn> i think a lot of people use keepassx
<LINKSWORD2> keepassx?
<Kalidarn> which you wont need to compile because it's in the ubuntu repository
<Kalidarn> sudo apt-get install keepassx
<Kalidarn> pwmanager (the software you linked) hasn't been updated since 2005
<Kalidarn> so i wouldn't use it :)
<Kalidarn> i also had a look at the readme, and it says it needs kdelibs 3.1 and qt3.1
<Kalidarn> you'll have trouble meeting those dependencies to compile it.
<Kalidarn> it hasn't been updated to use the newer libraries
<Kalidarn> oh LINKSWORD2 you're back
<LINKSWORD2> I didn't know I'd left....
<Kalidarn> looks like your internet dced on you.
<lsv> <-- LINKSWORD2 has left this server (Read error: Connection reset by peer).
<Kalidarn> but yeah i'd use http://www.keepassx.org/screenshots/
<Kalidarn> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/keepassx especially as it's maintained, and in ubuntu's repository
<LINKSWORD2> This is going to take some learning... lol
<Kalidarn> just install it through kpackageit
<Kalidarn> or type "sudo apt-get install keepassx"
<LINKSWORD2> No, no... It's installed now.
<Kalidarn> ah
<LINKSWORD2> But I mean I'm going to have to learn how to use the program. lol
<Kalidarn> ya
<Kalidarn> that's why i just use a .TXT file in a truecrypt container
<Kalidarn> and probably more secure too :P
<LINKSWORD2> truecrypt?
<Kalidarn> http://www.truecrypt.org/
<Kalidarn> pretty much the best encryption software
<LINKSWORD2> Kalidarn: Hiding your porn in encrypted files again, are you?
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<Kalidarn> i don't have any actually
<Kalidarn> why bother saving it these days
<LINKSWORD2> LMAO!
<LINKSWORD2> I was kidding around with you.
<LINKSWORD2> But it sounds like you've got some demons to reconcile...
<Kalidarn> lol i know, and no i don't think i do.
<Kalidarn> i think that's obvious if you read what i said carefully.
<rww> LINKSWORD2: That's not appropriate for a family-friendly channel.
<Kalidarn> what rww said.
<LINKSWORD2> Sorry. Just a joke.
<LINKSWORD2> Ah. There's a good question....
<LINKSWORD2> Anybody know what *FREE* software I can download via a torrent engine?
<rww> Kubuntu :3
<LINKSWORD2> I know OpenOffice.org is one of them, but that's about all I know of, and with Kubuntu using LibreOffice, Open isn't needed.
<LINKSWORD2> ... Of course, Kubuntu. I forgot to mention that.
<LINKSWORD2> Odd.
<LINKSWORD2> Rekong isn't affected by the Alt+D command, to jump to the address bar...
<LINKSWORD2> And apparently, neither is Konqueror.
<LINKSWORD2> Is that keyboard shortcut just not programmed into those browsers?
<eean> where are keyboard settings?
<eean> my right shift key doesn't work, and neither of the control keys...
<eean> ah fixed it
<antihero> Is there any way to get the calendar to sync with my GCal?
<James147> antihero: you can try "akonadi-kde-resource-googledata"
<antihero> James147: Thank you fellow James. How pray I set it up once I've installed that?
<alvin> Akonadi resources were removed from system settings because developers deemed users too stupid to set them up properly. You'll have to search for it.
<antihero> :|
<alvin> (Search in the KDE menu. I know, it's stupid)
<Tm_T> eean: what was it?
<eean> needed a 104 key keyboard instead of 101
<eean> just had to search for 'keyboard' in the launcher... why isn't it in system settings?
<Tm_T> it isn't?
<eean> nope
<Tm_T> hmmmm, Systemsettings -> Input devices
<eean> ...doesn't have keyboards
<Tm_T> does have here
<eean> psh okay
<Tm_T> eean: 11.04 with 4.7?
<eean> somehow I missed that
<eean> just upgraded to 4.7 that must be it... I'll pretend it wasn't there in 4.6 :)
<Tm_T> (;
<Tm_T> actually, back then it might have been somewhere else
<Tm_T> and as the search of systemsettings is what it is...
<James147> Tm_T: nop, in 4.6 its in input devices :)
<eean> ssssh
<antihero> grr, kontact wont open properly I get "Failed to fetch resource collection."
<alvin> Yeah, I did the upgrade too. No kontact anymore. Crash, crash, crash.
<eean> ok I can't hold down a key for it to repeat
<eean> where is this setting?
<eean> history says it will be somewhere obvious that I missed ;)
<eean> gah sorry
<eean> so how do I get the keypress repeat settings right?
<James147> eean: in the keyboard settings ...
<eean> gah, well I see keyboard repeat but its already turned on
<eean> so there must be a problem
<eean> maybe it doesn't like that I changed my keyboard, will restart X later
<lokai> I'm trying to setup dual monitors under the latest ubuntu/KDE. When I set up the monitors as I wish in systemsetting (or via xrandr), I get logged off and the monitors are reverted back to their default configuration (mirrored). How do I fix this?
<alvin> lokai: Put your xrandr commands in /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<lokai> why won't it work when I directly input them in the commandline?
<alvin> lolcat: It should.
<lokai> I'm trying to get dual monitor under the latest kde/ubuntu, and making the correct setting in systemsetting or xrandr forces a system logout, which restores the original configuration. How do I solve this?
<alvin> As I just told you. You put the commands in /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup. Another method is using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lokai> alvin, doing what you suggested just caused me to be locked out of the GUI part of my system, bro
<lokai> had to ssh and revert back to the original xsetup
<lokai> which isn't surprising when you think about how I described the problem, actually.
<alvin> I'm sorry. Let me rephrase then: put the correct xrandr commands in /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup :-)
<alvin> If you test them using the command line and they don't work, they will not in Xsetup either.
<lokai> k, is this wrong? xrandr --output VGA1 --left-of DVI1
<alvin> If you're using binary nvidia drivers, don't use xrandr. Use /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alvin> Doesn't look wrong to me.
<alvin> As long as your device names are correct. Just typing xrandr in an X terminal should tell you the possibilities that are detected.
<lokai> ugh, but there is no more xorg.conf in latest release, is there?
<alvin> By default everything is auto-detected, but you can still use the file. It works perfectly and is needed if you want to use nvidia's twinview.
<James147> lokai: if you have an nvidia card with the closed drivers installed then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and "kdesudo nvidia-settings" to configure the dualscreen
<afief> In LireOffice the tooltips have black background + black text color(Kubuntu 11.04+kde4.7 ppa). Is there a way to fix this?
<lokai> eh, I'm using some integrated chip
<James147> lokai: .lspci | grep VGA
<lokai> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<James147> intel should work with xrandr  :S
<lokai> yep, I don't have any ideas. The device name are correct, btw
<noaXess> boom.. updating to kde 4.7 don't get forwar :(
<noaXess> d
<BluesKaj> Hello all
<noaXess> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi noaXess
<noaXess> i try to upgrade to kde 4.7 but update process still on 47% since 1 hour :(
<noaXess> current package.. libktorrent-l10n.. on another machine.. same problem.. current package there shared-desktop.onotologies
<noaXess> do i need break the process and to it over cmli?
<noaXess> command line
<BluesKaj> , what method , add ppa then upgrae
<BluesKaj> upgrade?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: yes.. but had backports ppa long time ago added... just upgrade over software updates
<BluesKaj> right
<noaXess> so breack current upgrade process and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, dunno for sure , but maybe purge ktorrent , do the upgrade mormally, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , then reinstall ktorrent later
<noaXess> BluesKaj: but on the other machine a complete other package won't installed.. so seems it's not a ktorrent package problem
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade just upgrades the installed packages
<noaXess> on the other machin i killed dpkg and packagekitd now sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> yes
<noaXess> seem to work like this.. will that do also on my main machine..
<BluesKaj> ok that sounds right
<noaXess> BluesKaj: you tried also upgrade to 4.7?
<BluesKaj> do dist-upgrade
<noaXess> ok..
<BluesKaj> yes I have 4.7 installed
<noaXess> isnt't dist-upgrade deprecated?
<BluesKaj> not for upgrades to kde , only for the distro
<BluesKaj> the distro is do-release-upgrade , now
<noaXess> BluesKaj: ah. .yes
<noaXess> seems to work on my second machine.. a netbook
<James147> noaXess: dist-upgrade is not deprecated, it is used to upgrade all packages even if they require other packages to be install or removed... the normal upgrade wont install these packages
<noaXess> James147: aha.. goot information ;
<noaXess> )
<noaXess> ;) grr.
<noaXess> thanks
<FloodBotK1> noaXess: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> noaXess: do-release-upgrade is just a nicer way of doing the upgrade process between distros but essentiallys is just the same thing (edit sources.list > run apt-get dist-upgrade > run apt-get autoremove  basically)
<noaXess> grrr.. still on a kde upgrade.. network-manager-kde will be installed.. but i use wicd... purge network-manager...
<noaXess> do you guys nowing anything about multitouching on linux?... on my netbook, asus, i have a touchscreen.. it works from scratch.. but multitouching will be interesting... from scratch ;)
<noaXess> have knowledge ^
<BluesKaj> noaXess, sorry , no experience with that ...altho I'm thinking of buying a betbook...need to do some research
<noaXess> BluesKaj: whats a betbook :) hehe.. seem you mean netbook LOL
<OerHeks> noaXess, #Ubuntu-touch may be intresting for you MT screen
<OerHeks> oh
<noaXess> grrr... my sound has still same problem. on a fresh boot.. sound is like muted, but it's not muted.. i need to mute/unmute and set sound level to my favorite... but after reboot it's gone :( ?? any idea?
<OerHeks> noaXess, #Ubuntu-touch may be intresting for you MT screen
<noaXess> OerHeks: aha.. thnks
<lolcat> alvin: It should?
<server_> caw lidi jste tu
<BluesKaj> noaXess, turn auto mute off in alsamixer
<server_> cz
<noaXess> BluesKaj: and how?
<BluesKaj> noaXess,type  alsamixer in the terminal, look or automute
<BluesKaj> for
<noaXess> BluesKaj: tried.. on automute option ...
<BluesKaj> noaXess, seems to be gone in 4.7
<server_> pls elp
<server_> cz
<server_> je tu negdo cz
<BluesKaj> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Linkmaster> how do you change the font size in okular? I have some forms that are being added into, and the font size changes. I want them all to be the same size, that is small
<jrdnyquist> Regarding Kubuntu 11.04... I'm trying to get routes working in a pptp/vpn setup. I setup pptp via the Network Manager GUI and it connects OK. I need an additional route now but the "additional adresses" area is greyed out. I cannot add additional routes via this area. Any ideas?
<jrdnyquist> Well I can add the route manually and it works. It's strange that it's greyed out in the network manager GUI though
<systemclient> 11.04: how can I create a new user with an encrypted home?
<jee_> hello
<BluesKaj> systemclient, create anew user then follow this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<systemclient> BluesKaj: on Ubuntu, there is a neat option in the add user menu. Is there something like that for KDE?
<tonymc> hi all
<tonymc> is 4.7 software hitting PPA any time soon?
<Peace-> tonymc: mm?
<Peace-> tonymc: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.7
<tonymc> no what i meant was the 4.7 programs e.g. the new KMail, Dolphin, DigiKam 2 etc.
<tonymc> the 4.7 base framework is in the PPA's but there's no new software yet
<yofel> tonymc: erm. everything of 4.7 is in backports, except pim which is in experimental
<yofel> well, almost. kstars is still missing
<tonymc> not everything
<tonymc> digikam 2.0 isn't there
<yofel> *that* isn't part of the SC
<tonymc> ahh
<valyuta> всем привет
<Unit193> !ru | valyuta
<ubottu> valyuta: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Unit193> Вы, возможно, больше повезет там
<tonymc> а может ему не нужна помощь, может он просто поболтать пришел
<valyuta> помощь нужна всегда
<tonymc> есть какие то определенные вопросы?
<valyuta> хочу вот самбу настроить)не откажусь от помощи
<tonymc> ну я с самбой имел дела тока на самом примитивном уровне, так что в зависимости от того, чего ты хочешь добиться, я может и смогу помочь
<Pici> !ru | tonymc
<ubottu> tonymc: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Unit193> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Sakui> Hello
<tonymc> valyuta there is an assload of tutorials of how to install Samba both in english and russian, so a little googling should give you the results you would want
<valyuta> да вот есть сетка домашняя, на бунте сижу не особо давно, поетому пытаюсь как тут сделать общие папки
<szal> tonymc, valyuta: please speak English here
<Sakui> When I install kubuntu 11.04 64-bit, I get an I/O error. I burned the CD 2 times, and I have wiped the hard drive with 'wipe' and I still get the same error.
<szal> did you check (1) MD5, SHA1 or SHA256 sum before burning, (1a) preferably verify the burn in the burning program, and (2) run the media self test after burning?
<Sakui> no
<Sakui> i'll check it.
<server_> cz
<server_> cz
<server_> ahuj
<server_> mluvite cz
<server_> cz
<server_> cz
<genii-around> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<server_> cz
<Sakui> szal: i redownload it....i didn't get the correct checksum
<jmichaelx> is anyone else experiencing the issue in 4.7 with icons in the task manager not going away after a window is closed?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Who closes windows??
<Daskreech> but no I haven't seen it :-D
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: who closes windows?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: THAT is probably an excellent question
 * jmichaelx resolves to quit closing windows
<genii-around> I haven't seen the lingering icon problem with any of my different versions ( 4.6.4, 4.7 ) but it sounds like possibly a video card artifact problem
<jmichaelx> genii-around: possibly, however this is occuring on two different machines. one with an nvdia ion2 gpu w/prop. drivers, the other with intel x3150 and FOSS drivers
<jmichaelx> genii-around: also, the task manager icon disappears once another window is opened
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, yes I see that 'residual icon; quite often in kde 4.7
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: what kind of video adapter do you use on the machine where you are seeing this?
<BluesKaj> nvidia 8400gs pcix
<BluesKaj> nvidia 280.13 driver , jmichaelx
<BluesKaj> anyway BBQ awaits ..BBL
<jmichaelx> wow, had no idea that pcix video adapters had ever been manufactured
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, it's agraphics card
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: yea, in my mind 'video adapter' == 'graphics card'
<tonymc> is there an easy GUI way to turn on samba share without a username?
<szal> BluesKaj: did you mean: PCIe?
<BluesKaj> pci express
<szal> PCIe, then
<BluesKaj> bbl
<jmichaelx> ahhh
<BluesKaj> x sounds better
<jmichaelx> i had just googled, and was finding no pcix graphics cards at all
<tonymc> is there an easy GUI way to turn on samba share without a username?
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: only problem is that there is such a thing as pci-x (which you probably already know), which is entirely a different from pci-e
<tonymc> i can't check out Dolphin sources, where are they?
<BluesKaj> pci express. sorry to disappoint you picky characters  ..X usually means express in most nomenclature Ive seen in my scientific life ..off the job and on
<BluesKaj> whoever named it pcie is a nitwit :)
<Secris> Is there any way to make kubuntu feel less sluggish
<szal> Secris: better specified hardware
<Secris> What do you mean
 * szal doesn't think Kubuntu sluggish
<Secris> My computers all feel sluggish running Kubuntu even compared to ubuntu
<chan_> does anyone know how i can host my own chat
<szal> BluesKaj: well, that is not our fault, the proper shortname is PCIe, and we can't do much about that :P
<szal> chan_: define 'chat'..  there's a ton of different protocols out there
<chan_> nevermind i googled it ha thanks though
<andreas> hey guys, I've got a simple question. I have copied a few films on 1080p on my USB-stick an yesterday i copied them on my pc (i croped and paseted it). Now my USB-device is empty but there are still 1,5GB of 7,5GB occupied. I searched for "hidden" files but found nothing. Why is something in use when i cant find it?
<andreas> and yes i'm quite new at kubuntu
<liquid__> how to close GUI not closing the system?
<liquid__> and start it from command prompt?
<gomiboy> liquid__: logout and press ctrl + f1
<gomiboy> liquid__: i mean ctrl + alt +f1 :P
<liquid__> gomiboy: does this close GUI or only switches to command prompt? ctrl+alt+F7 backs you to the GUI again
<liquid__> how to start GUI form command prompt?
<JuJuBee_> I have an ntfs partition on my desktop with my music on it. How can I share that out to my laptops? One of the laptops is windows the other linux. I have nfs-kernel-server installed...
<gomiboy> liquid__: tell us what you want to do
<liquid__> sometimes I need pc running but don't need GUI at all; sometimes I'd like to enter GUI
<liquid__> ...from running system
<gomiboy> liquid__: then as i said, just logout (which closes every running program) and switch to ctrl + alt+ f1. If you need the gui, ctrl +alt+f7 and login
<gomiboy> JuJuBee_: you have to share the folder in windows then type in the address bar of dolphin smb://WindowsPCName (or IP)
<JuJuBee_> gomiboy: The music folder is on an ntfs partition mounted under kubuntu 10.04.
<gomiboy> JuJuBee_: oh, ok... then you have use samba... there is this "easy share" in kubuntu, right click on the folder... but i'm not on kubuntu right now and i never used it...
<JuJuBee_> I'll try that...
<JuJuBee_> Do I need to restart for that to take effect?
<gomiboy> no, i don't think so
<BluesKaj> szal, well what's the difference between video adapter and graphics card... it's the same difference  between pcie or pcix
 * BluesKaj wishes he could recall the the websites that refer to pci express as pcix
<szal> PCI-X, short for PCI-eXtended, is a computer bus and expansion card standard that enhances the 32-bit PCI Local Bus for higher bandwidth demanded by servers. It is a double-wide version of PCI, running at up to four times the clock speed, but is otherwise similar in electrical implementation and uses the same protocol.[1] It has been replaced in modern designs by the similar-sounding PCI Express, which features a very different logical
<szal> design, most notably being a "narrow but fast" serial connection instead of a "wide but slow" parallel connection.
<BluesKaj> anyway , time to go ... dinner , then a movie with wifey
<petitdragon999> hi
<Daskreech> hi
#kubuntu 2011-08-04
<Secris> So is there any way to make Kubuntu faster
 * szal doesn't think that 4 hours later there is more to say about that
<Secris> I didn't catch what was said my net went
<Secris> Crazy
<Secris> Guess not
<U236Willy> Thanks for all your help last week guys! I was able to get my iPod to work in Amarok and blacklist the module that was lagging my wireless usb dongle
<Daskreech> U236Willy: Whoot!
<U236Willy> So my next question is: Can I mark Rekonq for reinstallation.
<Daskreech> Yes
<U236Willy> How
<Daskreech> Next question :)
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get install rekonq --reinstall
<U236Willy> perfect
<U236Willy> I think when i first installed kubuntu... there was a notification about updating Rekonq but then this window that I should've paid more attention to was in mid-something-or-other and the machine needed a reboot and well.. rekonq now borks on simple webpages.
<U236Willy> So THANKS AGAIN!
<raevin> does anyone know how to use the restricted nvidia drivers?  i have them installed but they're not being used right now, and wanting to use them instead of fbevau or whatever xorg is using currently
<Daskreech> raevin: whats your lsmod output say?
<raevin> which one do you want, Daskreech??  cna't post it all here lol
<Daskreech>  !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<raevin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/658365/
<raevin> Daskreech: is that what you were wanting?
<Daskreech> Yes thanks
<Daskreech> nvidia is loaded. What else would you like?
<claydoh> raevin: from that it looks like you are using nvidia if I am seeing it correctly
<jamay> ahhhh, fucking windows xp, I just install it
<Daskreech> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<raevin> claydoh: how can you tell?? o.o
<jamay> and my second disk partition table is erase !!!
<jamay> oups sorry bot =)
<claydoh> raevin:  nvidia              10709116  50
<claydoh> line 12
<U236Willy> I have the same thing loaded and my nvidia works
<claydoh> and no mention ov neauveau
<raevin> claydoh: yeah saw that afterwards, lol.  but, hold on, gonna upload something for ya
<Daskreech> jamay: did you have data on it?
<raevin> claydoh: http://imagebin.org/166296 <-- this confuses me greatly
<jamay> yes :/ all my data
<jamay> testdisk is running in a live cd now...
<jamay> hope !
<Daskreech> If it was a normal partition trashing your data is probably ok
<claydoh> raevin: may be a bug, have you rebooted since installing? I am assuming you have
<raevin> claydoh: yeah, lol.  i installed them when i first installed kubuntu about a month ago, restarted plenty of times since lol
<jamay> I have juste windows on the pc because I want to install debian after
<jamay> but I want to restore the partition table before
<claydoh> raevin: since installing the driver?
<claydoh> dumb question, the module would not be loaded then if you hadn't i belive
<raevin> claydoh: yeaup, first thing i did when i installed kubuntu was install the nvidia restricted driver you see in the ss, and rebooted afterwards , got the same result all the times
<jamay> because it will be my first install of debian and maybe it will take long time =) (sorry for bad english =)
<raevin> it could've been loaded had i restarted x server, but...meh, not going to get so technical on that matter lol
<claydoh> raevin: but it is installed so the applet is wrong in its notice
<U236Willy> raevin: my additional drivers says the same as your imagebin... the only difference is I have module loaded called nv_tco which i don't see in yours but that could be specific to my nvidia card.
<U236Willy> and I can play 720p 1080p etc.
<raevin> U236Willy: it could be, i have a 9600gt, so not the newest of the breed lol.  but i play in 720p a lot too (actually all the time o.o).  Just wondering why it kept saying that lol.  claydoh, thanks for the help in this :D  it is much appreciated
<U236Willy> i have a 8800GT
<claydoh> raevin: np
<raevin> U236Willy: dang...and you still beat me T_T  lol
<U236Willy> meh..
<U236Willy> it plays video
<raevin> U236Willy: better than nothing, lol.  you play any games, or just vids?
<U236Willy> no games
<raevin> well must make things heck of a lot easier for ya lol
<U236Willy> yeah... let me ask... in your system apps does the 'nvidia x server settings' show up?
<U236Willy> hhehehe... i decided to play a 1080p vid from mplayer at the cli and I see it's using '[vdpau]' and i left the additional drivers window open and it still says '... not currently in use'
<U236Willy> but the only way it could use vdpau is if it was using the drivers and the card
<raevin> U236Willy: yeah, it shows up :D  works fine for me too.
<U236Willy> !vdpau
<raevin> U236Willy: vdpau is a part of the nvidia drivers (ended up reading about that a lot during my stuff)
<raevin> i think the ! is only for ops and the like
<U236Willy> the bot told me it didn't know
<raevin> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<raevin> huh...well i guess i was wrong o.o
<raevin> sorry mods, wanted to test it out
<raevin> anyone know if ubuntu is getting rid of tcp_wrappers support?
<jamay> ok testdisk found partition
<jamay> but cannot repare...
<raevin> jamay: can you mount it in linux?
<jamay> "write isn't available because the partition table type "none" has been detected" (testdisk message)
<Daskreech> jamay: Debian isnt that long to install as long as you dont' do updates while installing
<jamay> no i can't
<Daskreech>  that takes forever
<raevin> force mount it (mount -t ntfs -o ro ...)
<jamay> it not an ntfs partition but ext4
<raevin> think mount comes w/ a "-f" as well, not sure
<raevin> mount it as ext4 then as read-only
<raevin> saying this so you can at least see if you can access data
<raevin> don't need to write to the drive :)
<Daskreech> raevin: what about tcp_wrappers ?
<jamay> hmm I don't anderstand all you say (english problem from me =)
<jamay> it deosnt matter
<Daskreech> jamay: would you like another chan ?
<raevin> arch linux isn't supporting tcp_wrappers (/etc/hosts.allow & hosts.deny) anymore, and wondering if ubuntu plans on doing the same
<Daskreech> jamay: can it see the files ?
<jamay> no body at this time of the night =)
<Daskreech> raevin: if it's a kernel choice then they pretty much are going to drop it
<raevin> maybe I should let Daskreech take care of jamay...  haha
<jamay> i will backup my data with testdisk and format disk
<raevin> Daskreech: I don't htink it's a kernel choice, but i'll look into it more...thanks :D
<Daskreech> raevin: he lost his partition table
<raevin> Daskreech: I know, but i'm not helping him too much atm heh
<Daskreech> raevin: I had heard some talk of that a few months back. Arch is quite a bit ahead of Ubuntu on the uptake so it may have just hit them first if that was the choice
<jamay> good night !
<GeekZilla> anyone know a good Pandora client similar to Pithos?
<Daskreech> jamay: You will be ok?
<jamay> yes i think
<jamay> testdisk can acces to my data and explore
<Daskreech> jamay: ok hope it works out well. Don't remake the partition till your data is safe
<raevin> Daskreech: `alright, thanks :D  i'll look more into it and see what i find, hopefully something worthwhile lol
<Daskreech> and be careful with Windows. It certainly isn't careful with you
<jamay> i think it will bi possible to backup before do anything
<jamay> =)
<jamay> thx
<Daskreech> You are welcome
<clashingwave> Hello everyone, I'm trying to import my firefox bookmarks into rekong, does anyone know how to do that?
<raevin> clashingwave: still tyring to find an answer?
<Daskreech> clashingwave: try export them as a .html file and import back
<clashingwave> I can't seem to find the import button...
<raevin> clashingwave: see here: http://kamikazow.wordpress.com/2010/08/23/bye-firefox-hello-rekonq/
<clashingwave> raevin thank you
<clashingwave> I'll take a look at that
<raevin> clashingwave: no problem :)  hope it works.
<Daskreech> \o/
<Daskreech> Hooray solutions
<jmichaelx> i  have noticed now that not only do icons in the task manager in 4.7 not disappear when the corresponding window is closed, clicking on windows in the task manager (while the window is open) does not maximize/minimize the window as it should
<ssfdre38> do you think that installing csf as my personal firewall on my laptop would be ok?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: are you sure you don't have two task managers running?
<Daskreech> ssfdre38: I suppose
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: that thought had not occurred to me... i will check that out
<melodie> I need help finding a CD mounter...all the ones that I tried downloading don't detect my Drive... Anyone with any sugestions or help?
<melodie> No? Please!! I'll like, love you forever. But seriously, I need help.
<Daskreech> melodie: a what?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: ok, in determining whether or not i have two instances of the task manager running on either/both of these machines, what is the process name for the task manager?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: You wouldn't see it her
<melodie> Daskreech: Virtual CD Mounter...Like Magic ISO or Power ISO...I need to virtually mount a .ISO file so another program can load is basacly. And I need a program like Magic ISO or something like that, that can mount the .ISO file..
<Daskreech> melodie: Just mount the file normally
<Daskreech> melodie: what's the name of the file?
<melodie> Idk how, I thought I had to have a program for that. Tell me how please, its been driving me crazy.
<melodie> It is actaully mulitple files...like alot
<Daskreech> melodie: mkdir CD
<Daskreech> sudo mount CDname.iso -o loop CD/
<Daskreech> don't know if you need the sudo actually
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: how would you recommend a person check whether or not multiple task manager weree running simultaneously?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: There was a simple way but I'd jsut remove the task manager and see if there was another one behind it
<Daskreech> melodie: works?
<melodie> Daskreech: Needed to find the file first, my files are sort of crowded...
<Daskreech> melodie: :-D
<jmichaelx> that was strange, i lost connection to irc
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: how would you recommend a person check whether or not multiple task manager weree running simultaneously?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: There was a simple way but I'd just remove the task manager and see if there was another one behind it
<melodie> Daskreech: http://paste.kde.org/106219/ Lol, looks like you, or i, wrote it wrong
<Daskreech> melodie: what did you write as the command?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: ok, there had only been one task manager running
<melodie>  sudo mount "File name".iso -o loop CD/
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Hmm Ok add it back
<Daskreech> melodie: and you have a Directory named CD ?
<melodie> maybe... XD
<melodie> Daskreech: Lol, one sec, i'll fix it
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: ok what happens when you open and close a program? It gets an entry then doesn't disappear?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: already added back. this is apparently some sort of bug or regression in 4.7
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Just checking do you kno what version of Qt you have?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: however, it does disappear upon opening any new window
<Daskreech> oh hmm cached pixmap?
<Daskreech> but then that one doesn't go away
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yea, although it seems to be somewhat inconsistent
<melodie> Daskreech: Wait, what... God, ok... what directory am I trying to put, the media directory? That is where all my devices show up whenever I put them in, like Ipod, cd, dvd, ect. (Sorry for my stupidity in technology.)
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: should libqt4-core be installed?
<Shirakawasuna> I'm new to *buntu.  In general, is winepulse going to work better for games if I'm using PulseAudio?
<Shirakawasuna> in other words should I use this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~alexandre-montplaisir/+archive/winepulse
<Daskreech> melodie: It's ok not stupidity just unfamilar. What are you trying to do?
<Daskreech> Shirakawasuna: that's the idea but #winehq would be a good place to ask
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Yes
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: this is not yet conclusive, but it is seeming like installing libqt4-core may have fixed the problem... what i do not get is why i would not have thaaat package installed
<Shirakawasuna> as expected, wine-pulse isn't supported in that channel ;)
<Daskreech> Shirakawasuna: ha :) ok
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: ok, problem not solved
<Daskreech> still behaving in a silly manner?
<jmichaelx> yea, apparently so
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: I'd bug #kubuntu-devel first since that's the first I've heard of that
<Daskreech> do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<jmichaelx> others in here have said they are experiencing the same thing
<raevin1> hey all, does anyone know how to expand a variable in bash in date?  i'm trying expand LSOUT (which contains yyyy-mm-dd hh:mm:ss) into date (i.e.: date --date='<< insert LSOUT here>>' +%s) and i can't figureo ut how to do this
<jmichaelx> yes, kubuntu-desktop is installed
<Daskreech> raevin1: try =" instead of ='
<raevin1> Daskreech: that doesn't work either :/  i'll pastebin it
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: blueskaj said that he was experiencing this same problem when i was in here earlier today
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: ah did he fix it?
<jmichaelx> no, he also had not yet figured it ouuuut
<raevin1> Daskreech: http://paste.kde.org/106225/
<Daskreech> What's the echo for?
<raevin1> used $LSOUT first, didn't work, so i tried doing `echo -n $LSOUT` instead
<raevin1> finally got it lol
<raevin1> had to use $(date --date="$LSOUT" +%s)
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> any idea what to change in this situation: sound on boot is of.. i need to mute/unmute and increase sound level to set it on..
<raevin1> noaXess: check alsamixer on boot, and see if any channels are muted
<raevin1> assuming u're using alsa
<noaXess> raevin1: ok.. wil check that now..
<Daskreech> !tab | melodie
<ubottu> melodie: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<raevin1> noaXess: were any channels muted (MM) when you run alsamixer?
<noaXess> raevin1: give me a second :)
<noaXess> raevin1: http://i.imgur.com/Jm0p6.png
<noaXess> pavucontrol playback: http://i.imgur.com/iP11U.png
<raevin1> noaXess: for some reason the master channel is set to 0 (mute), so just press the up arrow on it until it says 100
<noaXess> raevin1: i know that.. i do that all the time on boot.. but.. why isn't it saved after reboot?.. it is reseted
<raevin1> noaXess: i personally don't trust pulseaudio (pavucontrol), alsamixer is more reliable for sound problems myself
<raevin1> noaXess: yeah, i was getting to that lol
<raevin1> noaXess: after you do that, there should be an alsactl program, 1 sec
<raevin1> noaXess: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Saving Sound Settings
<raevin1> ...well, you know, copy the entire text there
<raevin1> stupid URL bad formatting on wiki
<noaXess> but only setup level to eg. 50% is not all.. i need to mute/unmute to get sound working..
<raevin1> i ran into this issue in arch linux, had to do this to make it work
<raevin1> noaXess: yeah, but if you store it like the link says, you won't have to anymore
<raevin1> do what the article says, reboot, and see if it works :)
<noaXess> raevin1: ok..
<noaXess> raevin1: ok. done .. reboot
<raevin1> noaXess: yeaup, lemme know how it goes :D
<noaXess> raevin1: no.. no chance.. still muted... must do still the same.. mute/unmute, increase sound level :(..
<raevin1> noaXess: ...fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<noaXess> jep
<noaXess> sound is working correct after those steps.. until i reboot..
<raevin1> noaXess: sorry...always worked for me.  did you save it after you maxed out the audio settings in alsamixer?
<noaXess> raevin1: sure.. :)
<noaXess> not a newby ;)
<noaXess> newbie...
<noaXess> i have this problem since 10.04...
<raevin1> noaXess: i kinda am haha, just know what works for me lol
<raevin1> noaXess: are you using internal or external sound?
<noaXess> internal: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<raevin1> noaXess: hmmm....sorry :/  wish i could help you more on this
<raevin1> laptop's about to die T_T  darn battery...night ya'll.  i'll most likely be back on here in the morn hah
<Daskreech> NIght
<noaXess> raevin1: by..
<delight> I'm experiencing that X11 is somwhat slower after suspend to ram (esp. in twin-view configuration). Using nvidia and the nvidia tools to switch to "dual-screen" ... did somebody got similar experiences ?
<delight> is this kde only
<noaXess> delight: don't kow.. if it is only in kde.. i use also nvidia for twinview.... normally if i suspend my notebook i switch off dual view.. so just the normal display is active..
<noaXess> and have no problem with supending and resume and X11 performance
<delight> noaXess: thnx for your response ... its strange .. but i can tell ... X11 takes more cpu and at some point if enough windows are open even composite will fail ... things gets really slow ...
<delight> I don't like to switch screens just to go into suspend-to-ram
<noaXess> delight: try this: nvidia-settings -a PixmapCache=0 && sleep 2s && nvidia-settings -a PixmapCache=1
<noaXess> sometimes the PixmapCache is full or what ever.. and this command helps to clear it will working
<delight> noaXess: you mean after it got slugish, right ?
<noaXess> maybe this help
<noaXess> delight: yes.. if X is slow.. or window switching goes slow..
<delight> I will try that one ;) would be cool if it helps ...
<delight> noaXess: thank you, sounds promissing ... I'll let you know if it helped
<noaXess> your welcome
<Shirakawasuna> gah, I can't get torchlight to install with wine :/
<Shirakawasuna> I bought it partially because winehq had golden status on systems similar to mine
<Killarny> how do I access the wifi settings in the kubuntu installer, to add my access point details?
<noaXess> does someone know any free cloud system?
<erinaceus> Hi, i was wondering if it is possible to use qt-java to create plasmoids in KDE?
<James147> erinaceus: you would at the very least need the kde bindings for java... and although i can find evidence that someone had created some in the past I cannot actually find them :)  suggesting they arnt well suported
<James147> :p
<sinclair_> any rekonq users online?
<Burillo> well, me
<Burillo> sort of
<Burillo> sinclair_ why?
<sinclair_> burillo: you got a problem with crash loading flash plugin manually?
<sinclair_> cause I do...
<sinclair_> since forever...
<Burillo> sinclair_ i recall something like that happening recently
<Burillo> but IIRC it was fixed
<Burillo> have you tried updating to latest PPA?
<sinclair_> burillo: yes I am on the latest PPA (I think) rekonq 0.7.57
<Burillo> hmmm
<Burillo> i'm in the process of reinstalling everything now
<Burillo> will check once i'm doen
<sinclair_> burillo: thx
<Burillo> i tend to use firefox for now anyway
<Burillo> last time i used rekonq it had some troubles with remembering passwords
<Burillo> i mean, it never really auto filled any forms for me
<sinclair_> burillo: yep that one is still there - or for me it shows in that it keeps asking on sites I  say "never for this site"
<Burillo> and now that i finally set up firefox integration with KWallet
<Burillo> my problem is the opposite - sometimes it never asks, and even when it does it doesn't remember them
<sinclair_> burillo: I know.. FF is my primary but I like to see Rekonq working
<Burillo> i would LOVE to see rekonq working, and i really try to make it work for me, but so far no luck
<sinclair_> so I can use it for stuff like social networking etc for now
<Burillo> i don't care single bit about social networks but it doesn't go well with some of the forums i visit every day
<sinclair_> burillo: for me the bummer is the crashing on flash - I do not want auto load (slow network)
<Burillo> and since i am practicing online security (like different passwords everywhere) that password thing is really a show stopper for me
<Burillo> i sincerely hope flash will go away soon with the introduction of HTML5
<Burillo> i hate flash
<Burillo> it has always been slow, always had problems with security etc.
<sinclair_> burillo: that will be process that will take time though
<Burillo> youtube had a beta HTML5 site
<RonaldJ> Flash is not working fullscreen in firefox on my kubuntu 11.04. Am I the only one?
<Burillo> since most people barely use flash anywhere else (well, aside from stupid facebook games) just transitioning youtube to HTML5 will help me get rid of it completely
<sinclair_> ronaldj: have never tried, hold on
<Burillo> RonaldJ, it has something to do with buggy drivers i think - i used to have that problem on proprietary nvidia, but now that i have nouveau it all works fine now
<sinclair_> ronaldj: works fine for me, FF 5
<sinclair_> am on intel integrated graph though
<RonaldJ> Burillo Thanks.
<kavurt> is kubuntu 11.10 alpha available? i can't find it
<szal> kavurt: ->
<szal> sry
<szal> kavurt: -> #ubuntu+1 please
<OerHeks> kavurt, there is a daily build > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<OerHeks> yes, support in #Ubuntu+1
<kavurt> thanks
<tonymc> doesn't this channel kick out nicknames that aren't connected anymore?
<tonymc> can konversation be minimized to tray?
<Peace-> mm
<GirlyGirl> hi
<Incarus6> hey, GirlyGirl
<Incarus6> oh dude, I know why I'm not using Gnome, https://plus.google.com/106327083461132854143/posts/SbnL3KaVRtM
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<osinclair_> burillo: you there?
<Burillo> yes i'm here
<osinclair_> you managed to try Rekonq/flash yet?
<Burillo> nah, got busy, will try now
<Burillo> ha, flash doesn't seem to work at all
<Burillo> strangely it did last time i checked (yestrday)
<Incarus6> What's the exact issue?
<Hamra> i believe it's on the mailing list... rekonq crashes when flash gets loaded... testing on my computer now
<BluesKaj> flash works well on rekonq if you have kubuntu-retricted-extras installed
<BluesKaj> restricted
<Incarus6> flash works well in Firefox.
<Burillo> i know flash works well on firefox
<Hamra> i just clicked "load plugin" on a youtube video, and it loaded fine
<Incarus6> in or on? D:
<Burillo> however i value KDE integration,and this is where firefox lacks
<Burillo> who cares
<Hamra> i value KDE integration too... but i'm afraid non of the KDE browsers are mature enough to compete with firefox... but of course, these are all matters of personal opinions, that i'd rather not argue about :)
<Burillo> besides i hate to have GTK on my KDE system
<Burillo> well, that's what we're doing here - we are trying out KDE browsers so that developers know about the problems
<Incarus6> !info firefox-kde-support
<ubottu> firefox-kde-support (source: kmozillahelper): Integration of Mozilla Firefox with KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 18 kB, installed size 100 kB
<BluesKaj> Burillo, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Burillo> i have extras installed
<Burillo> oh, now flash works
<Burillo> must have been a glitch or something
<BluesKaj> ok Burillo now , sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Burillo> and it doesn't crash on my system
<Burillo> though i certainly remember it crashing a few days ago
<Incarus6> Burillo, the system crashs are related with the hardware acceleration of flash player
<Burillo> nouveau is to blame then
<BusyLittleBee> Is it just me or does Office 2007 run fine on Ubuntu and run like shit on Kubuntu?
<Burillo> although mine runs at noaccel
<Pici> BusyLittleBee: 1) Mind your language here please 2) Don't expect things that run in WINE to run to their full potential.
<BluesKaj> Burillo, which nvidia card ?
<Burillo> GT some thing
<Burillo> GT230M i think
<Burillo> i did try office 2007 on Kubuntu
<Burillo> didn't have any problems
<Burillo> maybe try updating wine? like from PPA
<BluesKaj> did you try the recommended driver in kmenu>apps>settings>additional drivers?
<Burillo> i don't want to use the proprietary driver
<Hamra> BusyLittleBee: are effects running? they can hamper down already-intensive application, and gnome's effects seem to be a little lighter than KDE's
<Burillo> i'm fine on nouveau with noaccel
<Burillo> as long as it doesn't deadlock (which it does without noaccel) i'm fine, i don't play games anyway
<Hamra> Burillo: that's a shame... it's a pretty good device... at least better than mine :P
<BusyLittleBee> yeah was a fresh install, Outlook kept crashing
<Burillo> it's certainly not bad but i'd be better off with more supported device
<Incarus6> Burillo, I'm Running a GT220 - working perfectly with the proprietary driver
<Hamra> BusyLittleBee: why do you want to use outlook? :S
<Burillo> yea, aside from plymouth and slow switching to X
<Incarus6> !info libreoffice | BussyLittleBee
<ubottu> BussyLittleBee: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.2-1ubuntu5 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<BusyLittleBee> Exchange
<Hamra> yes, and my 8500GT runs more than perfect with the proprietary driver
<BusyLittleBee> I'm a systems admin for AD domain and we use exchange, like Linux but need Office
<Burillo> besides, nVidia didn't say that it will support KMS and Wayland, and that is what i am looking up to
<Incarus6> Flash player 11 Beta 1 is much more stable then 10.3. I experience fewer (/no) crashs with that version
<BluesKaj> Burillo, are you trying to be some kind of purist , because if you come in here and complain about flash not working but refuse to follow advice by well meaning support volunteers , then perhaps you shouldn't complain about flash not working in rekonq.
<BluesKaj> period
<Incarus6> BusyLittleBee, if you run a Windows application on Linux you are probably using wine, see
<Burillo> first of all, i didn't complain that flash didn't work
<Incarus6> !wine | BusyLittleBee
<ubottu> BusyLittleBee: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Burillo> my main browser is firefox, flash works fine there
<Burillo> i was just helping this guy who complained that flash has been crashing rekonq
<Hamra> BusyLittleBee: http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2007/03/30/howto-thunderbird-and-ms-exchange-server/
<noaXess> in dolphin with F12 there will be a search panel enabled.. but how to use that panel? it's grayed out..
<BluesKaj> ok , my apologies .. Burillo , thought it was you
<Burillo> it's ok, just don't jump to conclusions please
<Incarus6> noaXess, you have to enable Nepomuk again
 * BluesKaj needs more coffee '
<noaXess> Incarus6: aha..
<Incarus6> Rekonq is too unstable yet to use it
<Burillo> on the side note, does anyone know how to remove the KDEnlive project folder from my "Places" shelf? it's not showing in Dolphin's places
<noaXess> BluesKaj: me too.. i order a.. esspresso with some grappa.. ok? ;)
<Incarus6> noaXess, under Systemsettings is an option called Desktopsearch, make sure verything is up and running there correctly
<Burillo> incarus6 for me it's not that it's unstable, it's just some things don't work, mainly password-related and form auto filling, and also some websites don't work correctly with it. i'm too spoilt with firefox's great support for that.
<noaXess> Incarus6: you mean... Enalbe Nepomuk Semantic Desktop, Enabel Stigri Desktop File Indexer... and so on?
<Incarus6> noaXess, correct, Sir
<noaXess> Incarus6: thanks Sir ;)
<Burillo> other than that it's really stable on my system, aside from flash-related crashes (which i don't seem to have anymore), it didn't crash on me a single time
<Incarus6> noaXess,w hy have you disabled it if you want to use this function, Sir? ;)
<noaXess> Incarus6: ... wait.. i saw that panel after upgrade to kde 4.7 :).. and before i think i have disabled the panel and also nepmuk..
<noaXess> nepomuk.. ^
<Hamra> i am still downloading the 4.7 packages (slow connection)... i've heard nepomuk and strigi got a huge amount of bugfixes... cant wait to see how good they are now
 * BluesKaj disables nepomuk and removes kmail and kontact after every dist-upgrade
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, I agree, I've also disabled nepomuk and strigi. If I want to find files in dolphin I press Ctrl+F, noaXess
<Hamra> i test kontact after every release... so far, the result has always been to remove it and keep thunderbird :P
<noaXess> Incarus6: jep.. i think that was also my plan :)
<BluesKaj> there's not much one can do about privacy and security when the ISP mailserver uses hotmail anyway :P
<Hamra> BluesKaj: lol, no...
<BluesKaj> Hamra, pop account = pophm , send mail protocol = smtphm
<BluesKaj> not very reassuring
<Hamra> i run my own mail server... worry free
<soee> yofel, hi are there any changes in smooth taks or new build is only for kde 4.7 compatibility ?
<soee> *tasks
<yofel> the rebuild in the PPA is only for 4.7 compatibility
<soee> ok, thank you
<Burillo> does smooth tasks have the capability similar to windows 7's sticky icons?
<Burillo> like launching stuff
<soee> on KDE 4.6.5 the version you can find in ppa doesnt support docking for me
<BluesKaj> Hamra, I've been considering that for a while ..already own a domain and I suppose a slight increase in cost for a static IP would get me started , but I don't run a business of any sort so I wonder if it's worth the trouble.
<soee> there are forks  thah does
<soee> *do
<Burillo> are they available as packages?
<Burillo> can't seem to find any
<soee> you have to compile, this one is the newest i think: https://bitbucket.org/panzi/smooth-tasks/overview
<bdizzle> hi, for some reason lately, Kubuntu 11.04 64-bit has been playing media "fast-forwarded"
<bdizzle> where Amarok does not work and everything except VLC is playing at 2x the rate
<tonymc> now that's a weird problem to have
<tonymc> does your amarok use libvlc as a backend?
<bdizzle> let me check
<tonymc> you might want to check that in phonon configuration
<tonymc> since that's what amarok uses
<bdizzle> libvlc5 is installed
<tonymc> if you have VLC it would be normal to have libvlc installed, what i mean is maybe there's something wrong with GStreamer
<bdizzle> oh
<tonymc> because VLC doesn't have that problem, so i assume it's not a system-wide problem, but something related to backend used
<tonymc> VLC IIRC doesn't use GStreamer, that's why i'm asking
<bdizzle> well, I know Amarok, kaffeine, dragon player and GNOME Movie player all show the same issues
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, you could use vlc-phonon plugin in place of gstreamer in phonon backend
<tonymc> so that's GStreamer problem
<tonymc> what can i say, try reinstalling/reconfiguring GStreamer packages
<bdizzle> ok
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, phonon-backend-vlc is the app
<tonymc> that will "fix" only phonon packages, it won't affect e.g. GNOME movie player
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> odd, it won't let me delete gstreamer packages, claiming dependencies
<tonymc> sure it won't
<tonymc> go to aptitude, find anything gstreamer-related and reinstall it (reinstall means reinstall, not delete-install)
<bdizzle> ah okay
<BluesKaj> deteting gstreamer is not a good idea for sure
<tonymc> it's fun though
<bdizzle> I think just installing phonon-backend-vlc worked
<bdizzle> it seems to be going normal speed now
<tonymc> for amarok, i take it
<bdizzle> for everything, hold on
<tonymc> it would be weird if it affected everything, but oh well - it's Linux, baby
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> ok, everything works now, sweet
<tonymc> funny thing is, libvlc and phonon are totally unrelated to GNOME media player, under no circumstances it ever interfaces them
<tonymc> and yet it worked
<tonymc> wow
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> linux works in mysterious ways
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> thanks
<BluesKaj> vlc is a terrific app , it takes time to figure out it's yses because some are hidden weird places , but once one discovers it's capabilities they seem endless interms of media uses
<tonymc> vlc is sure great but looks god awful
<tonymc> and i love me some eye candy haha
<BluesKaj> yup, kinda simple
<BluesKaj> but  I don't care... amarok looks better , but to me is not laid out in a logical manner
<BluesKaj> and is clunky when trying to play files
<BluesKaj> my taste , that's all
<tonymc> i don't like amarok too
<tonymc> i'm considering writing my own music player
<tonymc> because not a single one of them seem to fulfill what i want from it
<tonymc> if you ever used MediaMonkey on Windows you'd know what i mean haha
<BluesKaj> tonymc, maybe the OT cops are gonna remind us about #kubuntu-offtopic  ,  soon :)
<tonymc> is there any KDE backup solution similar to dejadup? i'm mainly interested in regular encrypted backups of files/folders
<tonymc> or i'm better off writing a script and put it in a cron job?
<James147> tonymc: not sure about encrypted backups... but luckybackup is a nice kde front end to rsync
<BluesKaj> deja-dup works in kde
<tonymc> i know it works, it just installs gnome keyring, which in turn starts bugging me in telepathy-kde
<BluesKaj> bummer
<bdizzle> okay, yet another question regarding multimedia
<tonymc> because so far telepathy libs only support gnome keyring for now
<bdizzle> I've got an HDMI port and internal speakers on my laptop. The volume control only affects the HDMI port unless I go into kmix and adjust the internal speakers manually
<bdizzle> how do I map the volume control to the internal speakers instead of the HDMI port?
<tonymc> that's strange they are starting talking about a unified secrets standard now because i saw discussions on the mailing lists three years ago
<tonymc> i think "select master channel" would do the trick
<bdizzle> ....duh, I wasn't aware of its existance
<bdizzle> thank you
<EvilRoey> hi.. I have this Plantronics 655 DSP  USB headphones set.. I connect it, it's detected in KDE, it shows up alongside the Analog stream in KMix.. yet I can't hear anything from it when I play Youtube or mpg123 on the command line.  Is this another pulseaudio issue??
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, alsamixer gives more options than kmix
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  oh hey
<BluesKaj> hi EvilRoey
<EvilRoey> gosh it seems I have issues with pulseaido
 * BluesKaj wishes #pulseaudio chat had better support
<tonymc> have you tried reloading firefox?
<tonymc> since it's USB, it's effectively another driver
<tonymc> you would have to somehow make firefox use that driver instead of your integrated sound card
<EvilRoey> true... I haven't restarted Firefox since I plugged them in.
<EvilRoey> tonymc:  but then why can't  I play it with mpg123?
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, I'm not sure but I think capture devices in alsamixer might be relavent to your problem
<tonymc> maybe because you started it AFTER?
<tonymc> capture devices are for recording
<tonymc> playback devices would be more relevant
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, don't you use a USB soundard ?
<tonymc> as i said, it's different driver
<tonymc> that means you have to make stuff go through it
<tonymc> i would advice going to sound control and setting your USB thingie as primary sound device
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  it's integrated sound
<BluesKaj> ok EvilRoey sorry , that's why I suggested the capture devices
<tonymc> System Settings -> Multimedia -> Phonon
<tonymc> set your USB thing on top of the list
<tonymc> that way whenever it's plugged in, everything would go through it
<tonymc> whenever it's out, your integrated soundcard kicks in
<tonymc> that should do it
<EvilRoey> tonymc:  ok I did that on my own just now
<EvilRoey> under Device Preference,
<EvilRoey> In "Default Output Device Preference", I see PulseAudio Sound Server
<BluesKaj> gah ,  pulseaudio
<EvilRoey> wellll that's Kubuntu's style
<EvilRoey> ya know, this is so stupid, why should a user have to jump through hoops after they plug in this USB headphone.. this will never fly for non-hackers.
<maco> pavucontrol lets you select which output device to use if they are multiple soundcards (like with usb)
<EvilRoey> I get the same thing when I connect these to my home machine, too.
<EvilRoey> ah that's right
<EvilRoey> pavucontrol
<EvilRoey> maco you're awesome
<EvilRoey> you all are
<FloodBotK1> EvilRoey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EvilRoey> one sec
<tonymc> ha
<BluesKaj> PA works ok for fancy pci soundcards , but it's problematic for integrated sound, unless pavucontrol is installled , but even then it's a hit or miss
<EvilRoey> so under pavucontrol, I saw the same controls as I did in the KDE System Settings Multimedia applet.
<tonymc> i often have to resort to GNOME alsa mixer on my integrated card because pulseaudio isn't that good for managing recording volume
<EvilRoey> I changed "Profile" from Analog to "Digital Stereo (IEC958 Output + Digital (IEC958) Input
<tonymc> wowowow
<tonymc> don't change to digital inputs outputs
<EvilRoey> and now I hear static from the headphones.  Restarted Firefox for good measure.  Still don't hear anything on youtube.
<tonymc> they're for digital sound transmission
<EvilRoey> ok
<tonymc> think HDMI, fiber optic
<tonymc> you need analog outputs
<EvilRoey> ah
<tonymc> so you're saying that your USB device doesn't show up in pulseaudio as another device?
<EvilRoey> so I set it to Analog Stereo Duplex and now I hear that static again.  At least it's better than nothing.
<EvilRoey> It does show up.
<EvilRoey> Sound Card: Plantronics Audio 655 DSP
<tonymc> so you make it top priority then
<tonymc> in phonon's settings
<EvilRoey> I'm in phonon settings,
<EvilRoey> and the Default Output Device Preference is "PulseAudio Sound Server"
<EvilRoey> I hear static, but nothing else, even when I hit "Test"
<tonymc> what are the devices out there listed?
<EvilRoey> Under the "Device Preference" tab, just PulseAudio SoundServer by itself.
<tonymc> hm
<EvilRoey> Under "Speaker Setup", Sound Card: Plantronics Audio 655 DSP, Prifle: Analog Stereo Duplex
<tonymc> maybe under the second tab you'd find something
<tonymc> aha
<tonymc> it should work though
<tonymc> dammit
<EvilRoey> ya know I could be messing with you
<tonymc> i remember watching "Linux Sucks" video back in april last year - nothing changed since then... we're still having audio problems :-)
<EvilRoey> (joke, joke!)
<tonymc> OK let me think
<EvilRoey> Is it expected of the user to configure USB headphones after they plug them in, or should they just work ideally?
<tonymc> well to be honest i never dealt with USB gear
<EvilRoey> ah ok
<tonymc> only with pro-grade firewire devices
<tonymc> but then again they're using JACK so that's easier
<tonymc> i know for a fact that under windows, using *USB* headphones is requiring another driver
<tonymc> and it sorta requires running everything through that driver in order for it to work
<tonymc> under Linux it seems to be the same thing (otherwise we wouldn't see that Plantronics blablabla)
<tonymc> but since i'm not really familiar with pulseaudio...
<tonymc> if i had that unit on me i'd check but having none leaves me guessing
<tonymc> i'd suggest googling as a last resort
<EvilRoey> I thought PA is Kubuntu's thing?
<tonymc> no, pulse audio IIRC is GNOME thing
<EvilRoey> ok, well thanks though
<tonymc> Phonon is Kubuntu's thing
<EvilRoey> tonymc:  ah.  What's it doing on my Kubuntu then??
<tonymc> Phonon uses PulseAudio as a backend
<EvilRoey> I want to remove this PA altogether then, if I don't need it
<EvilRoey> tonymc:  well yes I understand that
<tonymc> i'm not sure how to do that
<tonymc> but you might try
<EvilRoey> I mean I can apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<EvilRoey> I
<EvilRoey> I've done it ebfore and it did the trick
<tonymc> well
<tonymc> do it now then
<EvilRoey> I just didnt' know if PA is an integral part of this complete KDE-centric distro
<tonymc> nope
<EvilRoey> pulseaudio, G'BYE..
<EvilRoey> could it have gotten pulled in when I installed some GNOME app without realizing it?
<tonymc> no it's usually there by default
<tonymc> i prefer citing Metallica's middle part from "Creeping Death" for such situations :-)
<tonymc> you know, the "Die!!! Die!!! Die!!!" part :-D
<tonymc> so, did it do the trick?
<EvilRoey> http://pastebin.com/WGF2HFZZ
<EvilRoey> not exactly, heh
<tonymc> try something more sophisticated, like youtube
<tonymc> actually i see i have PulseAudio on my system
<tonymc> so that means my pulseaudio is stronger than your pulseaudio
<tonymc> since i can actually see the individual devices
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> hahah
<tonymc> maybe old KDE system? what version are you using? Because i remember my soundcards were as pulse audio server on earlier versions of Kubuntu
<tonymc> but now they're separate
<EvilRoey> KDE 4.6.2
<tonymc> natty?
<EvilRoey> right
<tonymc> hmmm
<tonymc> well
<EvilRoey> oh and youtube didnt' work after I restarted Firefox for good measure
<tonymc> i'm out of ideas, honestly
<EvilRoey> ok
<tonymc> get pulseaudio back
<EvilRoey> thank you for your assistance though
<tonymc> and pray it works this time :-)
<EvilRoey> tonymc:  ok
<tonymc> i'm running KDE 4.7 now but i'm sure it worked even before natty
<tonymc> i mean the "separate devices" part
<EvilRoey> I've made it work here before
<EvilRoey> I just forgot what I did
<EvilRoey> pavucontrol was part of it, I remember.
<EvilRoey> I dunno anymore
<EvilRoey> I'll switch to plain audio speakers
<tonymc> how about that? http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/07/08/how-i-got-my-usb-headset-to-work/
<EvilRoey> this needs to be fixed in Kubuntu, pronto
<tonymc> it's for GNOME but hey
<EvilRoey> yeah we kubuntu users are second-class anyway so..
<EvilRoey> Mark Shuttleworth was wrong.  Should've based Ubuntu on KDE, imo.
<tonymc> well, that's what you get for going with KDE-flavour of a GNOME-based distro
<EvilRoey> tonymc:  I'm not frustrated since I've seen this issue before (I was then, but who cares now)
<tonymc> i pretty much see no valid reason for GNOME to even exist, but that's just my opinion
<EvilRoey> tonymc:  agreed 100%.
<rectec794613> well good for us kde users we wont be going the way of gnome 3 and unity with their stupid dock thing
<tonymc> object oriented desktop written with a language that doesn't support object orientation is little too confusing
<rectec794613> hopefully
<tonymc> plasma is here to stay
<tonymc> they started from scratch for a reason
<rectec794613> i hate how they combined netbook and desktop versions
<EvilRoey> heh
<EvilRoey> agreed there, too.
<tonymc> we're goign off topic folks
<rectec794613> and they say their "making effective use of screen space" when they have the dock sitting on the smallest part of the screen: vertically
<rectec794613> oh sorry idk what the topic was so
<tonymc> well, the topic is kubuntu support
<tonymc> we're bashing GNOME right now
<rectec794613> lol
<tonymc> that's doing it wrong on an epic scale
<rectec794613> yeah we should do that in #ubuntu
<rectec794613> im sure theyll like it
<BluesKaj> i've been trying to get simultaneous analog and digital outpu from my soundacard so i can listen on my wireless headphones connected to my reciver , for some reason the tape outs won't convert to analog so i connected the line out on the soundcard to the reciever tape inputs. Not having much luck .
<rectec794613> wish i could help bud
<rectec794613> *gets megaphone* is there anyone who can help?
<tonymc> if it was on WIndows, i could
<BluesKaj> in windows the soundcard won't pass DD and DTS
<rectec794613> you know whats weird? when you get on support chat you start to realize how dumb you actually are with computers
<tonymc> i prefer to call it "start to find the limits of your knowledge and experience" :-)
<rectec794613> yeah but i like to put things bluntly
<rectec794613> hm
<tonymc> i'm actually having hard time even comprehending what you're trying to do here
<rectec794613> yeah
<rectec794613> trying to use ur wireless headphones right?
<tonymc> i never did
<tonymc> so i don't know what's the "right" way to use them
<tonymc> as i said earlier, i only have experience with pro-grade audio interfaces, music recording and all that
<ycl> night all
<rectec794613> later
<tonymc> you guys confused IRC with console
<rectec794613> que?
<tonymc> just kidding
<rectec794613> its spelled "Konsole"
<ycl> what
<rectec794613> everything is spelled with k's now
<tonymc> konsole is KDE terminal emulator, console is a generic term
<rectec794613> yep
<ycl> any can help me,how to configuration cam to pidgin ?
<BluesKaj> tonymc, yeah so do i ...our band records thru a pro mixer , but we still use analog mostly , either to tape or to a usb stick on the fender passport
<rectec794613> just got done playing my game Konsole
<tonymc> BluesKaj why tape
<rectec794613> with a guitar Kontroller
<rectec794613> :3
<James147> ycl: you might want to as in #ubuntu about pidgin
<BluesKaj> probly because we're old and more used to it ...old habits and all that
<tonymc> i didn't know pidgin even support webcam
<rectec794613> is quassel good?
<tonymc> BluesKaj that makes sense... i went all digital from the beginning
<rectec794613> for irc?
<ycl> oh i'm sorry
<James147> rectec794613: working great here :) and I do love the client/server model
<rectec794613> using chatzilla right now
<tonymc> i prefer koversation
<rectec794613> they all look pretty much the same
<rectec794613> xchat, chatzilla, quassel
<James147> tonymc: ^^ I like having quassel-core running on my server :) konv cant do that so easly :)
<rectec794613> and none of those are words
<genii-around> The main feature quassel is good for, is that you can have a separate server which is connected to the irc network 24/7, and a separate client which you can use from anywhere and syncs with the server
<tonymc> well when i have a server i'll make sure i use quassel
<rectec794613> seems a little too complicated
<tonymc> but for now i'm good with konversation
<rectec794613> for now chatzilla suits my needs
<BluesKaj> tonymc, my souncard spdif feeds my audio receiver dac , but there's no analog out at the tape outputs that feed the headphone broadcast device , so i tried using the standard analog line out on the sound card to another analog input on the receiver , but the receiver poll  doesn't see an anlog signal , even if i set it to analog only , which is pita to do .
<rectec794613> you know how linux is "secure" because of less virus makers targeting it?
<tonymc> linux isn't secure because of less virus target makers
<tonymc> BluesKaj now i get it... but can't help you with that unfortunately
<rectec794613> linux's popularity is growing and pretty soon we're gonna need antivirus software
<James147> rectec794613: no its more secure because its more secure :p
<rectec794613> just a thought but i think if we're to start developing av, we should do it now
<James147> rectec794613: not likly... just look at apache vs the microsoft http server...
<rectec794613> or build on clamav
<rectec794613> ok but im talking about normal pcs
<BluesKaj> yeah tonymc what's required is a simultabeous analog/diftal output from the soundcard and I don't think phonon can provide that :(
<genii-around> The better reason of why linux is more secire is because you can look around inside to see why things work or don't work, makes auditing bad software easier for problems
<James147> rectec794613: despite apache being more popular the microsoft server gets more attacks because its just easier
<rectec794613> we could end up just like windows if linux gets popular enough
<tonymc> BluesKaj bugreport maybe?
<BluesKaj> scuse my spelling
<James147> rectec794613: same principle applies...
<rectec794613> sorry man but besides root access, linux is no more secure than windows
<genii-around> Can you look at the source code of Windows to see if it's the OS making certain behaviour or a badly written program instead? I think not
<rectec794613> think of how easy it could be. a hacker could bruteforce hack Kwallet, get ur pass. and get root access in a snap
<tonymc> the real reason why linux is secure is because a) it's built to be secure AND doesn't suffer from badly configured default settings (like Windows is), b) it's mostly opensource and it's easy to stay up to date because updates are rolled out in a centralized fasion, c) it doesn't yet suffer from "Average Joe" users, which will unfortunately change soon
<tonymc> root passwords don't get stored in KWallet
<rectec794613> user passwords do
<tonymc> GNOME's keyring is PAM-authenticaed, but not in KDE
<rectec794613> hacker could do su/sudo
<tonymc> no they don't
<tonymc> at least i never seen any user password stored in KWallet
<tonymc> kwallet is there for other reasons
<rectec794613> the only thing keeping us secure is the repo's and low user privs
<rectec794613> yeah but thats not what i mean
<rectec794613> theres tons of ways to get their pass. keyloggers, the file that stores the password (whereever that is), etc
<rectec794613> excuse me for being worried about linux's future
<tonymc> the only possibility of "hacking" into KWallet is either bruteforcing (which implies backdoor/physical access to the machine) or trojan (keylogging or just asking user to access KWallet, usually they just press "yes")
<rectec794613> we'll see
<tonymc> but still, KWallet doesn't give you user passwords, /etc/passwd does (and even then, i heard there's a way to store user passwords in different location)
<rectec794613> if we become the majority somehow
<tonymc> i prefer us being a noticeable minority
<tonymc> something like 5% market share would be enough (like Mac has)
<rectec794613> these are just theories of course. im no expert but i have been thinking
<rectec794613> idk about that there's no real way to tell
<tonymc> anyway, everything is as secure as is its weakest link
 * genii-around makes more coffee and lets the offtopic continue a little bit longer
<rectec794613> what's our's
<rectec794613> can i have some?
<tonymc> so far we don't have a weakness because probably 90% Linux users are tech-savvy in one way or another
<rectec794613> yeah but that's also why i worry
<tonymc> but with the growth of marketshare (and it will grow - i am a Windows convert myself) we will lose that advantage
<rectec794613> exactly
<tonymc> the only thing we have different from "Windows" is that we have a culture
<rectec794613> there's more ways than we think to get into a linux system. as for those ways, theyre for the hackers to find out
<rectec794613> :P
<rectec794613> oh god i hate that
<rectec794613> : P
<tonymc> and i mean - when a new user comes to Linux, he instantly faces the consequences of Linux NOT being Windows
<rectec794613> yeah it can be a tough transition
<tonymc> that means - we have a chance to actually educate the newfound converts
<tonymc> which in long term might give us less of those Joe Sixpack users who don't care and don't want to care about security
<rectec794613> what got me when i started was how easy it was to screw things up
<tonymc> that's what i mean by culture - Linux encourages you to learn right from the start
<rectec794613> its fun
<rectec794613> what i mean is
<tonymc> you learn that there are places in the system you don't want to fsck with, and you learn they're there for a reason
<rectec794613> it can be boring simply using ur pc. when u get a problem and work hard to overcome it, it feels good
<tonymc> we geeks love that tinkering, but not the average user
<rectec794613> when ur succcessful
<rectec794613> yeah
<rectec794613> they dont know what theyre missing
<rectec794613> great learning experience
<tonymc> actually, when i got past that tinkering fever and got myself a working system, i don't want to go back to tinkering
<rectec794613> me neither
<tonymc> i mean i like trying out the new stuff and all that, but lately if things don't have a GUI, i'm very reluctant to even try to understand them
<genii-around> Yes, tinkering is fun at first but then quickly becomes tedious work
<rectec794613> now it's an "as the problems come, I'll fix them"
<tonymc> and i'm glad i did tinker, because whenever my X farks, or my sound system farks, or my whatever farks, i know what to do and know my way around console and disaster recovery
<tonymc> but still it's not the skill i use daily now
<rectec794613> for the first time in year's i've finally got myself a stable setup
<rectec794613> yeah
<rectec794613> but like i said
<tonymc> actually, upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 was the first ever upgrade that went smoothly
<rectec794613> great learning experience
<rectec794613> its getting better
<tonymc> i use Kubuntu since 6.06 and every time whenever a new version came up i promised myself that i won't upgrade, that i'll start from scratch
<rectec794613> it's like upgrading from 2000 to xp, xp to vista, andd vista to 7
<tonymc> but then i thought like maybe *this* time they got it right, and after that i had a few hours of cleaning up the mess
<rectec794613> somethings bound to got wrong
<tonymc> and upgrade to 11.04 was the first time to not only *not* brake things, but it actually made things better
<tonymc> ffs, my laptop soundcard started recognizing when i plugged my headphones in
<rectec794613> cool
<tonymc> before that i used to use GNOME alsa mixer to mute my speaker
<rectec794613> hopefully i can get multitouch eventually
<tonymc> now i uninstalled that thing and don't miss it a single bit
<tonymc> and now with KDE 4.7 things got even betterer haha
<rectec794613> yeah its too bad some gnome things can totally bork a kde system
<tonymc> it wasn't GNOME's fault
<tonymc> it had something to do with ALSA or PulseAudio or Phonon not recognizing my headphone plug
<tonymc> and then there's new stuff coming, things being ported to akonadi, KDE telepathy is shaping up, and this, and that - a lot of excitement
<rectec794613> pulseaudio worked when i was on a desktop environment transitioned system, but when i started a fresh kubuntu install, it didnt
<rectec794613> same thing with this dock plugin
<rectec794613> guess its a library issure
<rectec794613> issue*
<tonymc> maybe
<tonymc> hardware is, well, hardware - we're at the mercy of reverse engineering guys
<rectec794613> yeah i wouldnt recommend installing kde, switching to it, then uninstalling gnome
<rectec794613> dont really like that transition
<tonymc> it's a stupid thing to do
<rectec794613> to use ur old gnome apps in kde, you half to download half of the gnome system along with it
<rectec794613> have to*
<tonymc> it's like changing sex - despite you have all the goodies, you still have the old leftovers
<rectec794613> lol
<rectec794613> ms. garrison
<rectec794613> although i still like that you can do that with ubuntu
<tonymc> well technically it should be perfectly possible
<rectec794613> switch environments like nobody's business
<tonymc> that's how it's supposed to be
<tonymc> they all use same underlying system
<tonymc> linux + gnu
<rectec794613> i know that all these distros are what makes linux unique, but some of them we dont need at all
<rectec794613> they all do the same things
<tonymc> the way i see it - it's not that we have a lot of distributions - let them be
<tonymc> we lack standards
<rectec794613> yeah
<rectec794613> we do
<tonymc> freedesktop.org doing a lot of good work on that front
<tonymc> telepathy is a prime example
<rectec794613> yeah but thats just another thing unique to linux
<tonymc> yeah it's young and rough around the edges
<rectec794613> too many standards and we end up like unix
<rectec794613> linus would probably kill himself
<rectec794613> lol
<tonymc> but it's a standard - you can build your own messaging frontends but you can expect the underlying system to behave itself the same way
<tonymc> i'd say standards are good
<tonymc> at least for some core things
<tonymc> standards are actually good for having choice
<rectec794613> i hate how a distro becomes so popular and 3/4ths of the people dont even know what it's running on
<tonymc> because that way it ensures these "choices" are really choices, because they're compatible
<rectec794613> android is a prime example
<tonymc> android is good at what it does, but it's not a GNU/Linux
<rectec794613> what do you mean?
<rectec794613> it runs on the kernel
<tonymc> technically, Android is Linux core + Java/Dalvik userspace
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rectec794613> aww
<rectec794613> but nobody needs help
<tonymc> we pollute the logs
<tonymc> let's go to offtopic
<Pici> Theres nothing wrong with chatting about the same thing in the offtopic channel :)
<user> Hello
<genii-around> user: Hello, welcome to the Kubuntu support channel.
<beligum> leave
<rectec794613> umad?
<anginsan> hi ;)
<rectec794613> why if i try to install and use a plasma theme, it doesnt show up in the list?
<rectec794613> waaaaaah i hate the default ones
<James147> rectec794613: how are you installing them? and "using" them if they are not in the list?
<rectec794613> por favor, necisito ayudar
<rectec794613> no
<rectec794613> i mean when i try to
<rectec794613> one day when i booted up into kde, my theme didnt show
<rectec794613> oxygen did
<rectec794613> cmon
<rectec794613> i'll explain further i promise
<rectec794613> just ask
<schijnndraeff> I'm using the 'search and launch' view, but nothing is showing up under 'contacts' or 'bookmarks'. Does anyone have any idea why?
<rectec794613> are u using the default apps?
<rectec794613> rekonq and kmail?
<James147> rectec794613: have you tried reinstalling the theme?
<rectec794613> yeah
<rectec794613> its installed but it wont show
<James147> rectec794613: have you tried other themes?
<rectec794613> yes
<rectec794613> it's weird
<James147> rectec794613: and do they show?
<rectec794613> i think now they are
<rectec794613> just not h2o
<rectec794613> hmm
<rectec794613> it worked before
<rectec794613> believe me i did try others
<rectec794613> they didnt work
<rectec794613> they did the same thing h2o did
<rectec794613> yeah
<rectec794613> still have a problem
<rectec794613> the theme that i just tested wont uninstall
<rectec794613> the theme that i want wont install
<James147> rectec794613: try deleting them manually: ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme
<BluesKaj> yup, lotsa themes won't install , and some that do , create freezes
<rectec794613> sweet that worked thanks
<rectec794613> ok we can go back to offtopic
<rectec794613> or i will atleast
<rectec794613> thanks again james
<ashwin> how can i change font color in lancelot?
<salvatore> ciao
<salvatore> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<user> Ildconfig deferred processing now taking place it's normal?
<BluesKaj> !client
<BluesKaj> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<BluesKaj> !coffee
 * Peace- gives a cup of coffee to BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> heh Peace- . i was tsting the bot's factoid
<Peace-> xD
<schijnndraeff> Does anyone know why 'bookmarks' and 'contacts' aren't showing anything under the 'search and launch' view?  I'm using all default KDE apps.
<Peace-> schijnndraeff: i will check
<Peace-> schijnndraeff:  screenshot ?
<j76j76j> hola
<j76j76j> #españa
<schijnndraeff> Um, it would just be a screenshot of a blank desktop...
<Peace-> schijnndraeff: this is the mine http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/04/snapshot1_.png
<JulienM> Hi everybody !
<JulienM> I have a problem with my hibernate mode in KMenu for just one user session...
<JulienM> I don't know where the problem come from, I had remove my .kde4 folder and restarted my session => no problem
<schijnndraeff> Peace- - Yeah, I just get a blank desktop when I click on 'contacts' or 'bookmarks'.
<JulienM> so I did difference between my old .kde4 and my new folder => nothing found !
<JulienM> ...
<JulienM> Do you know where a configuration is setting in .kde4 to launch the hibernate mode ?
<James147> JulienM: um, kubuntu uses ~/.kde not ~/.kde4
<JulienM> James147: It's true, sorry !
<Peace-> schijnndraeff: could you try with a new user?
<JulienM> No idea ?
<JulienM> It's a specific interrogation... I know ;-)
<szal> huh?  is 4.7.0 not in natty-backports?  I get no updates on dist-upgrade on my 32bit installation
<James147> szal: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.7
<James147> szal: have you run "sudo apt-get update"?
<dave__> hi im having an issue with kubuntu 11.04 sound. I previously had sound for firefox coming through speakers and sound for skype amarok through usb headset in an efort to make the mic working i seem to have disabled sound in firefox and the mic still doesnt work. would anyone be kind enough to assist?
<szal> James147: thx
<davemac> hi im having an issue with kubuntu 11.04 sound. I previously had sound for firefox coming through speakers and sound for skype amarok through usb headset in an efort to make the mic working i seem to have disabled sound in firefox and the mic still doesnt work. would anyone be kind enough to assist?
<schijnndraeff> Peace- - Sorry that took so long.  It does the same thing with a new user.
<rectec794613> JulienM: lol i think i saw u in fr a second ago
<rectec794613> bonjour
<rectec794613> i cant believe i had to use a translator for that
<davemac> can someone tell me if am i voiced in this channel?
<Pici> davemac: you aren't, but we can see you.
<rectec794613> davemac: what does that mean?
<davemac> heh pici im confused :) how did you read what i said then?
<rectec794613> oh yeah i think i know now
<davemac> rectec794613:  i wasnt sure if people were able to see what i typed thats all
<rectec794613> yeah i had a hunch
<Pici> davemac: You don't need to be voiced here to talk.
<davemac> ok thanks pici
<rectec794613> szal: have we met?
<rectec794613> ur name looks familiar
 * rectec794613 thinks they should make an ai bot
<rectec794613> and put it in here
<rectec794613> so us lonely people can talk
<JulienM> rectec794613: ;-)
<rectec794613> welp
<rectec794613> whats new
<rectec794613> thats cool
<rectec794613> !coffee
<rectec794613> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<rectec794613> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<rectec794613> !gtfo
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rectec794613> !anything_at_all
<oCean> rectec794613: please use /msg ubottu !bot
<rectec794613> *goes to pm*
<rectec794613> yeah im just bored
<rectec794613> im going to offtopic
<paul___> Could anyone tell me where the settings files are for Kubuntu's sound settings for both alsa and pulse?  My sound card suddenly stopped working.
<James147> paul___: ~/.pulse
<paul___> Yeah.
<paul___> My sound is still getting to pulse because the level meter in pulse volume controle is moving.
<paul___> Everytime I have had an issue with sound it was with pulse.
<paul___> I just want to reset my sound settings to what it was on install. Everything worked fine then.
<paul___> But, I am starting to feel that that is going to be a bigger PITA than just deleting some configs and getting the system to re-detect.
<Daskreech> paul___: rename the directory then
<paul___> I just caught that he meant /home/user/.pulse and not :~/
<James147> paul___: :p yeah ~ mean $HOME
<paul___> Sorry just woke up.
<paul___> That's what I was afraid of, moving/removing/renaming the .pulse folder does nothing to help though I do now see most of my cards outputs.
<szal> on my 32bit machine, after upgrading to KDE 4.7.0 and restarting, the screen stays black after login, only the mouse pointer is visible and movable, but other than that there's no desktop elements..  last message in Xorg.0.log and kdm.log: "warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0 bytes" (!)
<szal> (can't troubleshoot that now; have to reboot that machine to start Windows..  just wanted to say before I forget)
<jmichaelx> since upgrading to kde 4.7 in kubuntu 11.04, icons frequently remain in the task manager after the corresponding windows are closed. this is on 2 different machines, one with an intel GPU w/FOSS drivers, the other with an nvidia ion2 GPU and prop. drivers. is this a known issue? is there a workaround?
<Daskreech> paul___: ~ = $HOME = /home/username
<Daskreech> szal: did kdebase-workspace update ?
<szal> Daskreech: can't check now, I'll look later
<paul___> Daskreech thanks
<Daskreech> paul___: it's a handy shortcut since ~ will turn into the home directory of whichever user runs it. You don't need to know the specifics of the computer or person
<GirlyGirl> Daskreech: what's the shortcut again?
<Daskreech> GirlyGirl: For?
<GirlyGirl> Daskreech: t's a handy shortcut since ~ will turn into the home directory of whichever user runs it. You don't need to know the specifics of the computer or person
<paul___> Yeah, Been using linux as my main OS for about 5 years just the last I had an audio problem was when Ubuntu started using pulse.
<Daskreech> GirlyGirl: ~
<GirlyGirl> Daskreech: oh that
<Daskreech> GirlyGirl: Si :)
<GirlyGirl> Silly me
<paul___> Pulse has no server running. could that be the problem?
<paul___> And the ~/.pulse folder just re-spawns.
<Daskreech> Poof!
<paul___>  Aye, poof.
<paul___> I am going to restart. I will most likely be back :)
<Daskreech> ok
<paul___> Hmmm,
<paul___> Syslog output: 08/04/11 01:04:08 PM	Alpha-Linux	pulseaudio[15848]	main.c: Module load failed.
<paul___> 08/04/11 01:04:08 PM	Alpha-Linux	pulseaudio[15848]	main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
<paul___> 08/04/11 01:04:08 PM	Alpha-Linux	pulseaudio[15713]	main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<paul___> 08/04/11 01:04:08 PM	Alpha-Linux	pulseaudio[16028]	socket-server.c: bind(): Address already in use
<paul___> 08/04/11 01:04:08 PM	Alpha-Linux	pulseaudio[16028]	module.c: Failed to load  module "module-esound-protocol-unix" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<FloodBotK1> paul___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paul___> Oops.
<raevin> does anyone know of a way to convert a difference in epoch time to string output?  i.e.: converting (1306464641 - 1312482682) into like "1 month, 7 days ago"?
<raevin> in shell
<raevin> I got the epoch times needed, but cna't find a way to convert the difference to a human-readable format
<jmichaelx> what has been done in 4.7 with the calendar that appears when you click on the time/date in the panel is atrocious
<genii-around> raevin: I think something like: date -d @1306464641 will put it in human readable form
 * cher is surprised: acl is not installed as part of the basic setup.
<paul___> jmichaelx : If you have apointments set up in Kontact it will show them there.
<raevin> genii-around: if it's in epoch format yeah, but i'm talking about turning the difference between two epoch values (for example, using 6018041), and turning it into something like "1 month, 7 days"
<genii-around> Aaaaah OK
<raevin> genii-around: i don't even know if it's possible w/o using perl or php, lol...i cna't find anything for doing this
<genii-around> raevin: It's all the number of seconds, so you could just manually do like divide by 86400 for number of days
<raevin> true...just take a lot of while blocks lol
<raevin> genii-around: thanks :D
<paul___> This is so frustrating.
<raevin> while i'm here, anyone have any sources of setting up a tor relay server?  i can get mine to talk to the tor servers themselves, but i can't seem to connect to mine
<demxack> helloy
<skramer_> how could I change the order of activities, KDE 4.7?
<linux-beginner-h> how can I downgrade kmail2? how is the apt command?
<genii-around> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<genii-around> Hm
<antihero> Why would my soundcard be greyed out under Sound and Video Configuration?
<antihero> like
<skramer_> linux-beginner-h: if it is installed from a ppa, you could try ppa-purge
<antihero> it's as if my soundcard doesn't exist, but it shows up in lspci
<linux-beginner-h> skramer_: yes... it's from experimental ppa
<skramer_> linux-beginner-h: it should remove the ppa from your sources.list  & revert everything installed from that ppa to the version which are shipped with Kubuntu
<linux-beginner-h> skramer_: ok thanks
<antihero> Also /usr/bin/pulseaudio is at 100% CPU
<linux-beginner-h> skramer_: kmail2 is unusable... after 3 days of testing I give up...
<antihero> Now it isn't, but still no sound
<skramer_> linux-beginner-h: I did not test yet, but as the ppa name says: experimental...
<linux-beginner-h> skramer_: well... it is called stable for 4.7 :-)
<linux-beginner-h> skramer_: but it's ok... I don't want to complain...
<skramer_> linux-beginner-h: ;-)
<linux-beginner-h> skramer_: thanks... it seems to work well... downloading packages...
<skramer_> linux-beginner-h: ok... but may I ask what's the problem with Kmail2?
<linux-beginner-h> skramer_: well.... you are asking the wrong question :-) You should ask... is there something that works... ?
<linux-beginner-h> skramer_: the migration fails...
<paul___> I got it to work. I purged everything pulseaudio that didn't want to remove KDE then rebooted then did sudo apt-get install pulseaudio.
<linux-beginner-h> skramer_: there are also memory leaks... high cpu usage... and the indexer is scanning and scanning and scanning...
<paul___> Thanks for your help.
<paul___> I was ready to toss the compo out the window.
<skramer_> linux-beginner-h: hmm... good to know, I just considered testing, but I'll better keep staying with the old version
<shane2peru> howdy my helpfull Kubuntu Kommunity, quick question, what do I install so I  can print to a PDF file??  I know I have installed it before, but can't remember the name of it.
<linux-beginner-h> skramer_: I was unable to work with this software because everytime I click and something... (e.g. mail folder) it takes a long time... and than the crashs...
<shane2peru> or maybe that should be Kubuntu Kummunity. :)
<linux-beginner-h> skramer_: I also tried to start from scratch... new configuration, new database... new akonadi resources... no way...
<genii-around> Does *everything* KDE related have to start with a cutesy "K"?
<shane2peru> lol. :) I think it's kind of kool. ;)
<genii-around> !info cups-pdf | shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru: cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.1-2 (natty), package size 36 kB, installed size 276 kB
<skramer_> linux-beginner-h: hope that things could get sorted soon ,I would like to switch to kmail2 :-)
<shane2peru> genii-around: cups-pdf!  Thanks!!!  I only dug up ghostscript or something in the repos, I'm sure that is in there, just didn't pop out at me on the search
<shane2peru> arrgh, I take that back, it was right there in my search, I'm brain dead.  Thanks
<genii-around> shane2peru: Yer welcome
<linux-beginner-h> skramer_: oh... my system is working again and my cpu is idle... ;-)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Alpha 3 released: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-oneiric-alpha-3-released
<antihero> anyone there/
<tonymc> anyone knows how to add KDE widgets to qt4 designer? it seemed to work before i reinstalled my system but now i can't find them
<psycho> can someone help me with this http://fpaste.org/zurO/
<psycho> i m getting 6747 as output
<ZandreBran> Hi kubuntu; please, how to kopete voice call to gtalk? sorry my english, brazilian guy :)
<Daskreech> ZandreBran: I'm not sure that's there
<Daskreech> ZandreBran: Gtalk will be done (most likely) thorough Telepathy
<ZandreBran> ok, thanks Daskreech; i'm test this. but Telepathy is kde applications?
<Daskreech> ZandreBran: Telepathy is a backend that is shared amongst all the various communication channels regardless of DE
<Daskreech> KDE will use it though
<ZandreBran> opps, Daskreech; google it; thanks. I now have a way :)
<tertitten> Hi, i've been trying to find a dl link for 11.10 alpha3, found some news items about it, but no link for download, anyone know where I can dl it ?
<cmagina> tertitten: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/11.10/alpha-3/
<tertitten> cmagina, thanks allot m8
<lcb> anyone knows how is the upgrade for 11.10 at this stage? smooth, troubled, bricking?
<lcb> i've been away from these matters, lately
<OerHeks> lcb ubuntu 11.10 is in alfa stage, so it could be bricky, support in #Ubuntu+1
<lcb> OerHeks: too many probs? i followed all evolution to 11.04 but not on this one.
<OerHeks> i can't tell.
<lcb> ok. good enough. thanks
<OerHeks> lcb i just finished upgrade to KDE 4.7 wich is working fine
<lcb> on 11.04 the main issue was (still is ... ;) unity. i wonder how this one's going
<lcb> OerHeks: virtual machine or working one (production or alike)
<lcb> ?
<lcb> i'm having some issues on this one, regarding virtual desks and menus. the main intention in moving to the updated one is the hope of that being solved
<OerHeks> on a productionmachine.
<lcb> getting tired of seeing virtual desktops being messed or vanishing
<lcb> OerHeks: so that's a good sign
<lcb> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> yw
<lcb> * Known Issues: Keyboard & mouse not working in X? See http://pad.lv/807306"* not bad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807306 in udev (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[oneiric] Keyboard & mouse not working in X - incomplete migration to /run" [High,Fix released]
<lcb> worst would be writing backwards
<Daskreech> lcb: #ubuntu+1 would be the best place to be
<lcb> i'm in there, tks Daskreech
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> ok
<lcb> well, just got there
<lcb> trying to find any *new* special way of doing the upgrade
<Daskreech> same way as always
<Daskreech> just new things to break
<lcb> lol
<lcb> i were thinking in writing something like"i want to brick my production system. can i go ahead and upgrade to daily?" the the #chan is too quiet, maybe i'll break something in there
<lcb> so i decided not to
<OerHeks> for production machines i would do 2 tests, 1 upgrade and 1 fresh install.
<lcb> OerHeks: yes
<Daskreech> lcb: install kernel 3.0.1
<lcb> 1st. ok
<Daskreech> lcb: that's if you wnat to brick your system :)
<lcb> Daskreech: too late, damn.
<lcb> i smell some smoke already
<kat_624> hi to all
<szal> [20:04:54] <Daskreech> szal: did kdebase-workspace update ? <- the PPA has 4.6.5 for -bin and -data, and that's what it installed, plus a transitional package kdebase-workspace versioned 4.7.0
<Daskreech> hi Kaa27
<Daskreech> Grr
<Daskreech> szal: Alright that's a possible break point
<szal> Daskreech: the screen turns black in the middle of the KDE startup splash screen, leaving only the mouse pointer
<Daskreech> szal: what processes are running?
<szal> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658907/
<Daskreech> szal: nothing in ~/.xsession-errors  ?
<szal> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658908/
<szal> no relevant forum post yet; perhaps isolated here
<tonymc> is it possible to programmatically extract entries from NetworkManager?
<OerHeks> szal, i tried to understand the blackout, and found this solution, but it is ARCH with KDE, still the exact cause´ KDE desktop did actually load, but it was the screen that stopped updating when the composition effect kicked in ´ is in answer #8 and #11 is also helpfull >> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=118775
<tonymc> i mean, does it have an API of some sort
<bobweaver> Hi there question about making movies what are the best programs for editing and also for recording your desktop ? thanks
<tonymc> there are several, kdenlive being the best KDE one, can't recall the GNOME one...
<OerHeks> bobweaver, VLC could record your desktop
<tonymc> KDEnlive is kinda hard to get into tbh
<tonymc> at least i got really confused with it
<bobweaver> OerHeks: thanks
<bobweaver> what about editing
<tonymc> kdenlive
<tonymc> bobweaver try KDEnlive
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install kdenlive ??
<OerHeks> yes, you should KDEnlive give a try
<bobweaver> or add repos
<tonymc> there's also OpenShot for GNOME
<bobweaver> or google
<bobweaver> sorry
<tonymc> there's kdenlive PPA somewhere
<tonymc> add it to apt
<bobweaver> thanks guys
<tonymc> http://www.kdenlive.org/user-manual/downloading-and-installing-kdenlive/pre-compiled-packages/ubuntu-packages
<bobweaver> I am also having troubles with my vga card little black specks on it
<OerHeks> it in the software centre, also
<tonymc> i think in repo it's outdated, better off using PPA
<bobweaver> the card is a VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200M G] [10de:0845] (rev a2)
<bobweaver> installed driver looks nice but the little black specks here and there look bad
<bobweaver> low graffix almost look better then driver
<szal> OerHeks: thx, it's the compositing indeed
<OerHeks> szal oke !
<tonymc> bobweaver you might also want to try PiTiVi, that's another GNOME editor
<szal> OerHeks: the only thing that looks related I can find is this -> http://commit-digest.org/issues/2011-02-06/ <- see the last box above "KDE-PIM"
<Falsechicken> Hello. Can anyone give me a hand with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11119294#post11119294
<bobweaver> thanks
<Kaa27> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> Hi Kaa27
<szal> Daskreech: if you read my exchange w/ OerHeks, signs indicate that the cause to the screen blackening is a shader bug in the nVidia gfx driver, and as I use the 173 (legacy) on my other machine, I guess it's unlikely that it'll be fixed because it's not a security issue..  I just hope that I won't have any such problem on this machine when I decide to upgrade (running the nVidia 280 driver here)
<Daskreech> szal: Did you do an update just before this?
<szal> Daskreech: of course, 'aptitude upgrade' doesn't selectively pull in packages ;)
<Daskreech> szal: :)
<raevin> anyone know if there's any penalties/issues with using a client to connect to a server, both on the same machine? (basically client connecting to localhost)...if that'd cause packets to be sent faster than they can be received in non-blocking scenarios?
<Daskreech> raevin: What?
<raevin> Daskreech: well, basically i'm writing a server/client program in C, and for some reason my send/recv code isn't flowing correctly (sends are being made faster than recvs are it looks like), and wondering if the issue is because i'm running the server & client on the same machine
<Daskreech> bad server code?
<raevin> Daskreech: thing is i don't see how, i've looked @ all the examples on the internet i could find and its all the same as mine really
<Daskreech> bad client code? :)
<raevin> Daskreech: same as server, lol...only thing different is i got an extra else{} block in it
<Daskreech> I don't know that the client and server on the same computer would be an issue. They would respond much faster than in anyother circumstance so it should work better
<Daskreech> It's a p2p ?
<raevin> Daskreech: that's what i thought, and not really, server just acts as a relay basically (gathers information spits some back every so often)
<Daskreech> Does it use UDP?
<raevin> nah, tcp
<Daskreech> doesn't wait for a response of state?
<raevin> Daskreech: pretty much...this is asynch as well for what its worth.
<raevin> Daskreech: right now i have it set up where server sends some data, client receives, send some back, server gets it then sends some, and then terminates the connection....if i'm lucky the first send/recv works
<Daskreech> then it crraps out?
<raevin> yeaup
<raevin> well, hold on, might've found an issue
<raevin> pffffft, nvm *sigh*
<raevin> know of any good c++ networking librarries?  (not boost...i hate that)...not having any luck finding anything but people saying "use boost!"
<raevin> well, now i got a different problem...fts
<Daskreech> sdl ?
<raevin> i'm about to use that...was trying to refrain from using it since this is a cli-only app and such, but...meh
<Daskreech> oh yea
<raevin> f' it...SDL it is...
<raevin> been having this issue (w/ about 5 rewrites now) for the past month or so
<raevin> beyond fed up with it, lol...thanks tho Daskreech
<jmichaelx> question.. so i renamed .kde to .kde-old, and generated a new .kde for toubleshooting purposes. i then rm -rf'd .kde, and renamed .kde-old to .kde... and all of my settings were gone. not at all what i expected. what would the reason be for this?
#kubuntu 2011-08-05
<Daskreech> raevin: asked in #cplusplus ?
<gomiboy> jmichaelx: you did all the mv and rm in a console, out of kde, right?
<raevin> Daskreech: didn't know that channel existed o.o  on freenode?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: all of them?
<jmichaelx> gomiboy: yes
<gomiboy> jmichaelx: ok, it's officially strange... :)
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: all of them what? all of the reasons?
<Daskreech> all of your settings?
<Daskreech> You have nothing saved?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i have nothing saved. yes, that was a mistake. what i do not get is why everything is gone.
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: ok what's in the current ~/.kde ?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i am not sure what to say, basically the things you would normally expect to find in a newly generated .kde
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: ... can you check that you didn't copy it to ~/kde ?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i didn't, and i can scrol back to where i entered the command, and i entered it correctly
<Daskreech> .o0(might be why I always use cp to restore a backup)
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: out of curiousity can you paste the command that you used to move it back?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: lol... i am not ruling out personal error just yet
<Daskreech> :-)
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: the command i entered was: 'mv .kde-old .kde'
<Daskreech> in ~
<jmichaelx> yes, in ~
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: and i see my problem.... there is a .kde-old IN .kde
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Tada :)
<jmichaelx> whew
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: except, this is not what i would have expected
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: :-) Think about it.  what happens when you put a file into a directory ?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i have a feeling that since i had not killed kdm, a new .kde was being generated at the same time i was mv'ing .kde-old to .kde
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yes... but i had just rm -rf'd .kde
<jmichaelx> before i mv'd .kde-old to .kde
<Daskreech> I thought that's what you had said
<Daskreech>  it's likely that might have been what happened. I normally just service stop kdm
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yea, that was the important step i had skipped
<jmichaelx> :-)
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: ready to try again?
<jmichaelx> lol, yep
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i have been doing all of this to get to the bottom of why these task manager icons do not go away as they should, when the associated window is closed
<Daskreech> I heard today someone is having the same problem on arch
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i have a third machine that went through the same upgrade, and it is not having this problem. the greatest difference between the machines with the problem, and the one without is the CPU. the two with the problem have dual-core atom CPUs. the one without has a core 2 quad.
<Daskreech> that would be a strange bug
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: I presume you have asked in #plasma ?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: it would, and i assume the CPU is completely irrelevant, but since both of the machines with this problem have the same CPU, it does enter the mind
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: it's an interesting point. Both Atom you say?
<jmichaelx> no, i was not even aware of the existance of #plasma
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yes, both atom d525
<ionite> hi everyone i'm running on atom should i use KDE or XFCE?
<Daskreech> Whichever you like?
<ionite> well netbook is underpowered so would running on KDE be too taxing and laggy?
<Daskreech> Not that bad you can scale KDE down to something you can deal with
<Daskreech> and KDE 4.7 is much more optimized
<ionite> Daskreech: why should i use KDE instead of XFCE? what are the pros and cons?
<Daskreech> ionite: I'll start off by saying that I'm heavily in favour of KDE so don't expect unbiased lists :)
<ionite> Daskreech: noted since i'm in KDE channel. lolx
<Daskreech> ionite: KDE is far more full featured and has an underlying shared technology so you can do things like watch movies in the image viewer without it taking up any more space (less actually) than having dedicated applications for both
<ionite> Daskreech: how easy it is to disable features to run on netbook? considering i'm an idoit to ubuntu?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: where did you discover that someone in arch was experiencing a problem similar to mine?
<Daskreech> plasma is pretty flexible (not making any claims it's more so than xfce)
<Daskreech> It has a netbook mode
<Daskreech> Should auto detect and run in netbook mode
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: #kde
<jmichaelx> ahh, ty
<ionite> Daskreech: so u'll run a scale down version?
<ionite> Daskreech: my netbook is preinstalled with netbook remix. should i replace with KDE?
<jmichaelx> i run kde on nearly everything, but my  dell mini 9 is still running lucid+UNR
<jmichaelx> i have been considering giving kde a whirl on it... i've used both xfce and lxde in the past
<Daskreech> ionite: You can if you like.. you can just apt-get install
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Up to you :)
<Daskreech> !Info kubuntu-netbook | ionite
<jmichaelx> i am thinking that with kde, you might at least want to disable file-indexing and akonadi-relate services
<maum> can i use touch screen on ubuntu?
<ionite> jmichaelx: so what's ur conclusion? KDE or XFCE for netbook?
<szal> ionite: try it, like it or don't, then decide
<fosburg> Problem after bootup OS.  Sometimes the desktop opens showing apps on left side--othertimes desktop shows pulldown menu upper left.  Problem, some apps don't operate correctly under the pulldown menu.  Application is DraftSight
<ionite> szal: it's such a pain to update now and if i were to reinstall it would be the same painful thing again.
<Daskreech> maum: yes
<maum> Daskreech, how can I use touch function?
<Daskreech> maum: by touching?
<maum> Daskreech, Should I install touch driver?
<Daskreech> maum: I don't know what device you have but I would guess most should work
<fosburg> anyone undestand my problem?
<fosburg> Problem after bootup OS.  Sometimes the desktop opens showing apps on left side--othertimes desktop shows pulldown menu upper left.  Problem, some apps don't operate correctly under the pulldown menu.  Application is DraftSight
<maum> Daskreech, There is only touch driver for window not ubuntu.
<Daskreech> maum: that's possible.
<Daskreech> fosburg: Do you ahve a screenshot I'm not following
<Daskreech> !info draftsight
<ubottu> Package draftsight does not exist in natty
<Daskreech> I also don't know what draftsight is
<maum> Daskreech, Can you help me to set up touch driver?
<fosburg> No on the screen shot
<Daskreech> maum: I don't know. What are you trying to setup?
<Daskreech> fosburg: Draftsight doesn't operate under the drop down menu?
<fosburg> Naum that is correct
<maum> Daskreech, in order to active touch screen, I think I have to do something else... do you know that?
<Daskreech> fosburg: Does it work when the apps are on the left side ?
<fosburg> Naum--why would the OS open up on the desktop two different ways?
<fosburg> yes
<Daskreech> fosburg: I don't know there could be a number of reasons. You have multiple desktops installed or different profiles
<Daskreech> maum: Haven't  looked at that so I'm not sure what might be required. Far as I know it should just work if you have a driver. If you don't have a driver thats' different
<fosburg> Yes--windows still works  I can select Ubuntu or windows at startup
<maum> Daskreech, I don't have a driver and the model is VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<Daskreech> maum: That's an output device not an input device
<maum> Daskreech, how can I check the input device?
<Daskreech> It would be the screen. but easier just to say what device you are using
<Daskreech> a laptop with touch screen?
<maum> Daskreech, brand name is samsung..?
<maum> Daskreech, Model code is DM-U350_PA35
<Daskreech> Tablet?
<maum> Daskreech, I think so
<maum> Daskreech, a kink of all in one system.
<Daskreech> Ah ok
<Daskreech> Does seem a little hard to find information on it
<maum> Daskreech, ok
<Daskreech> maum: I'm trying to think of a good channel for you to ask more about that in
<maum> Daskreech, ok thanks
<maum> Daskreech, I heard touch screen is supported in ubuntu 11.04. so I installed ubuntu 11.04 a few month ago. but I didn't know how to active touch screen on ubuntu 11.04
<Daskreech> maum: #ubuntu-devel would probably be a good place to ask
<maum> Daskreech, ok I see.
<Daskreech> Really it is the kernel which should be #ubuntu-server but I don't think they will respond with as much interest as #ubuntu-devel
<OerHeks> or #Ubuntu-touch
<ionite> how do i connect to a network printer? with KDE?
<Daskreech> try http://localhost:631
<briandw1969> having stability issues
<ionite> Daskreech: are there any softwares to help me connec to network printer?
<Daskreech> Maybe. I haven't tried I just know that they pretty much all run through cups and that's the direct way to interact with CUPS
<Daskreech> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Daskreech> That's drivers stuff
<Daskreech> I'm sure but I don't know which software helps you connect to it offhand other than CUPS
<Daskreech> briandw1969: More details?
<briandw1969> i installed 11.04 on a blank HD,now it shuts off without warning
<briandw1969> sometimes its stays on for a while,sometimes it doesnt
<ionite> Daskreech: u mean i just install cups and it'llbe fine?
<briandw1969> it doesnt seem to follow any patterns
<briandw1969> i dont know if a re-install would do any good or not
<Daskreech> briandw1969: while you are using it?
<briandw1969> yes
<briandw1969> sometimes screen goes black,sometimes it reboots by itslef
<briandw1969> is there error logs i can look at?
<Daskreech> briandw1969: That sounds bad. have you checked the logs
<Daskreech>  ha
<Daskreech> yes
<briandw1969> thru terminal?
<Daskreech> look in /var/log/dmesg.log
<Daskreech> There is a Klog application
<Daskreech> !info ksystemlog
<ubottu> ksystemlog (source: kdeadmin): system log viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 418 kB, installed size 952 kB
<Daskreech> briandw1969: ^^^
<briandw1969> rut  roh...file does not exsist
<briandw1969> not resonding or it taking a while to lad
<briandw1969> not good,klog crashed
<briandw1969> loading debugs and sending report
<briandw1969> how do u do the highlight thing in the room chat?
<Daskreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Daskreech> briandw1969: You have to install the application
<briandw1969> <Daskreech>
<Daskreech> Hello
<briandw1969> which one?
<Daskreech> ksystemlog
<briandw1969> its installed it just crashed :+(
<briandw1969> Daskreech: hmn
<briandw1969> damn it lol
<Daskreech> briandw1969: run it from the command line
<Daskreech> it will (should) say why it crashed
<Daskreech> you can pastebin it
<Daskreech>  !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<briandw1969> its generating bug report right now
<Daskreech> briandw1969: ah
<Daskreech> that doesn't help me though :)
<briandw1969_> system locked up
<raevin> anyone know how to get a card to be recognized as input? lol...my onboard now isn't being detected by kmixer as capture device
<raevin> pavucontrol shows m ycard buto nly when i choose "monitor" or "show all" in the input devices tab
<briandw1969_> sent u some info Daskreech
<Daskreech> briandw1969_: can you pastebin that?
<Daskreech> briandw1969_: can you apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<briandw1969> will try
<briandw1969> i have it in pastebin
<briandw1969> now what
<Daskreech> paste the url here
<Daskreech> copy and paste it here
<briandw1969>  1
<briandw1969>  2
<briandw1969>  3
<briandw1969>  4
<briandw1969>  5
<FloodBotK1> briandw1969: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<briandw1969>  6
<briandw1969> ok,im not use to IRC
<briandw1969> sorry
<Daskreech> Hmm
<briandw1969> did it again
<briandw1969> its not giving me a url for pastebin i just did
<raevin> well, afte a crap ton of work finally got my mic fixed for hte most part :D
<raevin> <3 alsamixer
<Guest30350> j
<vikapi> when we right click on the desktop, can we include a new item by changing any config file??
<vikapi> im quite new to kde
<douchebag_not> is this a right place I can ask about kde widget style ?
<douchebag_not> why is that the "configure" setting for QtCurve is missing in KDE widget style ?
<ussher__> anyone seen a howto on removing nvidia propriatary drivers and replace them with nouveau?
<ussher__> every day im having 100% cpu and system freeze with nvidia drivers.
<bazhang> !find nouveau
<ubottu> Found: libdrm-nouveau1a, libdrm-nouveau1a-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-dbg, nouveau-firmware
<ussher__> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-common, nvidia-settings, nvidia-173, nvidia-173-dev, nvidia-173-kernel-source, nvidia-180-kernel-source, nvidia-180-libvdpau, nvidia-180-libvdpau-dev, nvidia-185-kernel-source, nvidia-185-libvdpau (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<ussher__> so just apt-get purge nvidia and install noveau?
<alvin> ussher__: NO! There's a tool for that. Just use jockey. It's in the menu. (text based version is jockey-text). What are your issues exactly? bug  760632 ? In that case, use the driver from the x-swat.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<alvin> ok, I reinstalled the system, did an upgrade to KDE4.7 and the experimental final kmail. Now I can receive mails, but not see any in the list. Moreover, each folder contains 1 mail according to kmail. Still, the list is empty. Any hints?
<tdn> I am trying to fix a few things in my current color scheme in KDE. I think it is too difficult to see the difference between active and inactive tabs. Which color do I need to change to make the active one brighter? Example of the current situation is here:  http://i.imgur.com/5XiT2.png (Konsole tabs). The IRC tab is the one that is active in the above, however, this is very difficult to see.
<alvin> ok, fixed that by changing a parameter in the postgresql config. The next problem will be harder: the system is unresponsive while multiple cores are working on the mails.
<alvin> Start akonadi/nepomuk/kmail -> load goes to 3.5
<ionite> can i upgrade from my netbook remix to either XFCE or KDE?
<James147> ionite: later versions of kde have both the netbook and full versions installed...  you can switch between them by going to system settings > Workspace Behaviour > Workspace > and change "Workspace type"
<James147> ionite: you can also install xfce or any other desktop enviroment alongside kde
<alvin> If I hover over a .jpg file, the preview shows a 'play' button and a slider. Why is it expecting .jpg files to be movies?
<accolade> hi! Is there a keyboard shortcut for performing selection paste (like middle mouse click does)?
<James147> accolade: dont think so... but you can tell klipper to sync the contents of the clipboard and the selection
<accolade> James147: that's an acceptalbe workaround, thanks!
<ionite> how do i remove gmusic browser?
<tonymc> through kpackagekit?
<tonymc> alt+f2 -> kpackagekit -> look for gmusic browser
<ionite> what do i type in the run line?
<ionite> it keeps repeating the same segment whenever my system is running @ full capacity.
<ionite> it's like a broken record
<tonymc> have you ever installed software
<tonymc> just go where you usually install software, look for your gmusic and uninstall it
<eduard> test
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<szal> moin BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi szal
<szal> BluesKaj: do you have machines w/ a legacy nVidia card?  I believe I remember you saying something along these lines
<sobczyk> hi, how to switch ati card powerstates manually? I use proprietary driver
<BluesKaj> szal, i have a nvidia 7600gt on my other linuxbox and a 8400gs on this one, I suppose the 7600 could be regarded as legacy but the nvidia-current driver works fine on it
<szal> BluesKaj: nah, GF7 is not yet legacy
<szal> BluesKaj: although one could assume that GF6 and 7 are next in line for product EOL
<BluesKaj> well, it's a bit old . legacy obviously means no longer supported by proprietary or open source drivers
<szal> "legacy" in this case means no longer supported by the current driver
<szal> no idea whether nouveau will tackle the oldest nVidia cards, but nVidia's own legacy options go back to GF2
<szal> you could say: current = 270 (as shipped w/ Natty)/280 (as available via PPA); legacy = 173 (for GeForce FX); old-legacy = 96 (for GF3 and 4); even-older-legacy = 71 (for GF2)
<szal> and afaics the 173 and the 96 still get security updates, the 71 is just there but no more support for it
<BluesKaj> I run the 280 , more stable with kde 4.7 than the 270
<szal> as you weren't there last night when I got an answer to my question, let yourself be told that for running KDE 4.7 on a machine w/ a GF FX or older, you need to either use the nouveau driver or disable compositing
<szal> (didn't test w/ nouveau yet, that's my assumption, but w/ the binary blob you need to disable compositing or else you get no desktop)
<BluesKaj> seems nouveau is the default for nvidia on Oneiric , with no desktop effects available , and installing the 275 current driver is risky ..dependency hell can be the result , and one must blacklist the nouveau
<szal> installing the nVidia driver should blacklist nouveau anyway
<BluesKaj> it doesn't
<BluesKaj> on Oneiric at least
<szal> the install .sh from nvidia.com does (no idea about Oneiric here, but last I used it (openSUSE 11.4) it did
<szal> )
<BluesKaj> yes well that's a given , but if you're considering Onreiric then ....
<szal> I won't consider Oneiric before it's out :)
<ionite> i d/l Unetbootin linux version. how do i open the file?
<James147> ionite: depends on what the file is... but why not use the repos and install it the offical way?
<ionite> James147: i'm preparing for my netbook. it's running on netbook remix but i'm intending to make it a KDE
<James147> ionite: ^^ why do you need unetbootin to switch form the netbook version to the desktop version?... the later version of kubuntu have them both installed and try to auto detect which you want (though yuo can manually change to the other if you want)
<ionite> James147: clean install maybe? u mean i can upgrade to KDE from my netboon remix OS?
<James147> ionite: also... that dosnt answer my question... why not install it form the repos rather then downloading it manually?
<bazhang> ionite, yes, as I told you earlier
<ionite> James147: i'm a noob to ubuntu, so many things i'm doing the 'Windows' way.
<ionite> James147:  bazhang  how do i go about?
<James147> ionite: there is nothing to upgrade... the netbook and desktop is just a different interface ontop of the same system... System Settings > Workspace behaviour > Workspace and change the desktop type to "desktop"
<bazhang> ionite, upgrade to 11.04 then install the kubuntu-desktop package, if you wish to remove gnome then purekde links
<bazhang> !purekde | ionite please read this time
<ubottu> ionite please read this time: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
 * James147 assumed he was talking about the kde netbook version... :S
<briandw1969> how do i install windows type proggies on kubuntu
<bazhang> James147, yeah, he was crossposting in #ubuntu , using the UNE
<bazhang> briandw1969, with wine
<James147> ionite: then do what bazhang said :p
<bazhang> !appdb | briandw1969 check here first
<ubottu> briandw1969 check here first: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<szal> James147: if experience teaches us one thing, then it's: don't assume, always make sure ^^
<James147> bazhang:  even ^^
<briandw1969> Xvideo
<James147> szal: yeah... but sometimes its like drawing blood from a stone :p
<bazhang> briandw1969, for what
<briandw1969> xvidseup,for web cam
<bazhang> briandw1969, no need.
<bazhang> briandw1969, wine does not work with hardware, ask in #winehq
<briandw1969> oh
<James147> briandw1969: most webcams should just work with kubuntu... and if not then you need to find the right drivers for it not just use the windows ones
<briandw1969> i can find drivers,but not sure how to install them
<bazhang> briandw1969, check the supported webcam list first
 * James147 dosnt look encourged by the number of virus/malware links he gets when googling "xvidseup"
<bazhang> !webcam | briandw1969 check here
<ubottu> briandw1969 check here: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<briandw1969> k,its a laptop cam,if it matters
<bazhang> nope
<bazhang> check the list
 * James147 finds that laptop cams tend to work better with linux...
<James147> as in ... they tend to jsut work
<briandw1969> dont see toshiba in the list
<bazhang> try cheese then
<James147> briandw1969: what makes you think it dosnt work
<James147> ?
<BluesKaj> webcam drivers tend to be generic
<briandw1969> cant find where to turn it on
<James147> ^^ also thats make of webcam not make of laptop
<bazhang> or the reverse
<briandw1969> right
<bazhang> briandw1969, using what application
<briandw1969> it seems to work with messengers,but just cant find the on switch lol
<briandw1969> as in it starts up
<briandw1969> cheese?
<bazhang> using which application
<James147> briandw1969: install cheese and test with that... it will tell you if the cam is working or not
<James147> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 62 kB, installed size 260 kB
<briandw1969> cheese a terminal cmd?
<bazhang> no, an application
<James147> its an application
<BluesKaj> briandw1969, install by tyerminal or package manager . makes little differencs
<briandw1969> found it
<markit> hi, 11.04, works fine the live cd, but I've installed and was not able to have the screen work... it shows the initial screen (or grub menu) but then it becomes black and never get the image
<markit> there is a really small line on the upper left, nothing more
<markit> I've intel 4000 video
<markit> Kernel modules: i915
<briandw1969> that works,now one more question if u have time
<bazhang> briandw1969, as many as you wish, no limit of bandwidth on irc
<briandw1969> its about kmixer
<briandw1969> long story short i had to do complete 11.04 on my toshiba
<bazhang> complete what
<briandw1969> install,sorry
<briandw1969> i cant get external speakers to shut off when trying to do headphones
<briandw1969> b right back
<briandw1969> back
<markit> dmesg [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<alvin> Looks familiar
<briandw1969> bazhang: any ideas?
<markit> I'm trying linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic-pae... wondering why -pae version has been installed for this 32 bit kubuntu
<markit> if I would have needed more ram addressing, I would have choose 64 bit version
 * markit depressed
<szal> markit: why, is there anything wrong w/ the PAE kernel?
<szal> markit: other than that, you might want to update your system, -8 is not the current kernel
<ionite_> how do i set EXE file as executable in XFCE?
<szal> ionite_: you don't
<bazhang> ionite_, same as in #ubuntu , your questions here
<szal> .exe files are Windows executables & don't run (natively) on Linx
<bazhang> !crosspost | ionite_
<ubottu> ionite_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<briandw1969> hey bazhang
<ionite_> bazhang: i asked many times because i didn't get answered.
<bazhang> ionite_, this was already asked and answered for you
<bazhang> ionite_, sure it was. just like the earlier issue
<ionite_> bazhang: it can't run.
<bazhang> !work | ionite_
<ubottu> ionite_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bazhang> ionite_, /join #winehq   <---- step 1
<bazhang> ionite_, check the appdb step 2
<bazhang> !appdb | ionite_
<ubottu> ionite_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<briandw1969> any ideas on kmixer?
<raevin> briandw1969: what's the issue?
<briandw1969> cant get external speakers to turn off when using audio jack
<raevin> briandw1969: have you changed the master mixer?
<briandw1969> in which way?
<raevin> briandw1969: using the non-external speakers for the master one??
<raevin> this is assuming you have multiple soundcards
<Realmkeeper> What are the chances of Adobe 64-bit Flash being ready in time for Kubuntu 11.10? a) zero, b) no hope, c) not likely, d) 0.0019%
<markit> szal: I had -10 and got this problem, since installation kubuntu has -8 I guess, I tried the older, but SAME problem
<markit> I'm very depressed :( same hardware with 10.10 worked fine
<briandw1969> looking
<markit> it has a dvi output, but I have to use analog monitor, so I use an adapter
<markit> I'll boot live again and see what kernel is in use
<markit> IF is a kernel problem
<markit> (I can ssh in the system, if someone has some suggestion...)
<markit> maybe this is the bug https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22674
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22674 in DRM/Intel "[855GM KMS] Screen powers down w/i915 as module and DRM_I915_KMS since commit e4a5d54f" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<markit> but is so old...
<markit> and is "not a bug" lol
<briandw1969> i cant find where to set headphone/external
<BluesKaj> Realmkeeper, flashworks fine on 11.10 , just install kubnuntu retricted-extras , or if necessary flashplugin-installer
<Realmkeeper> BluesKaj: Didn't work on mine... :/
<BluesKaj> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yofel> Realmkeeper: flash 64bit won't be in the archive until adobe marks it as final. I'm running flash 11 beta1 fine here though on 64bit
<BluesKaj> Realmkeeper, what didn't work ?
<yofel> and *usually* 32bit + nspluginwrapper works too
<markit> how can I add a parameter to the kernel before booting?
<Realmkeeper> BluesKaj: Flash 64-bit beta; nor the restricted extras.
<BluesKaj> uhmm beta why did you use that ?
<Realmkeeper> yofel: I tried the beta Flash, but it didn't work.
<genii-around> yofel: I'm finding the 64bit Flash 11 beta continually crashing here
<yofel> funny, not for me
<Realmkeeper> BluesKaj: I tried the beta only as a last resort, after restricted extras, gnash, etc...
<genii-around> Hm. < goes and tries something >
<BluesKaj> gnash , that's been broken for ages
<Realmkeeper> Yes, by gnash did work for me when other things didn't... though, that was a while back.
<Realmkeeper> So annoying that one company is making me consider going back to 32-bit on a 64-bit computer.
<BluesKaj> Realmkeeper, it may not be flash itself ..what about your graphics driver?
<Realmkeeper> the graphics driver seems to be installed fine.
<Realmkeeper> When I use 32-bit liveCDs, there is no problem.
<BluesKaj> maybe installed fine , but how is it behaving?
<Realmkeeper> BluesKaj: As in? Does the screen flicker? No.
<BluesKaj> crashing other graphics heavy content like hd movies etc
<Realmkeeper> Plays hd movies just fine.
<BluesKaj> Realmkeeper, did you purge the beta flash?
<Realmkeeper> BluesKaj: It's not on my system, but I can't remember if I purged it or just removed it.
<Realmkeeper> Slack, I know.
<Admc`> hey
<BluesKaj> Realmkeeper, the idea of purging is to rid the system of config files , so the same behaviour doesn't repeat
<Admc`> how to compile kde-workspace on 11.04?
<Admc`> there's no readme file
<BluesKaj> compile?
<Admc`> yep
<BluesKaj> why
<Admc`> I downloaded kde-workspace from git
<BluesKaj> but why ?
<Admc`> because they fixed bug in taskmanager
<BluesKaj> just install kubuntu-desktop
<Admc`> nope
<Admc`> in repo there's old version
<Admc`> with annynoing bug
<BluesKaj> Admc`, ok , it's not a biggie for me ,,the updates will eventully fix that
<Realmkeeper> Ah, only about two more months before 11.10. I'll wait and just do a fresh install.
<James147> Admc`: was the bug fixed in 4.7 or after?
<Admc`> I don't want wait for KDE 4.7.1
<Admc`> bug appeared in KDE 4.7
<Admc`> and was fixed in git
<BluesKaj> the bug is still there in 4.7 ..
<Admc`> bug is fixed in git
<Admc`> so I wanted to compile it
<Admc`> okay, I see nobody knows how to do it
<Admc`> I have to go
<BluesKaj> compiling a whole desktop to fix a minor bug ...well good luck
<tonymc> <BluesKaj> compiling a whole desktop to fix a minor bug ...well good luck - this is why i don't like source-based distros
<BluesKaj> tonymc, as opposed to ?
<tonymc> binary-based
<tonymc> like ubuntu
<tonymc> source-based are the likes of gentoo and slackware
<Pici> Everything is compiled from source.
<BluesKaj> tonymc, my comment was meant to show a minor bug requires linux - patience , it will be fixed , annoyances shouldn't become obsessive
<tonymc> Pici everything is compiled from source but in binary-based distros package maintainers do it for the user. In source-based distros, you are the one who has to compile everything.
<trackingsquad> Apha 3 works very good :)
<BluesKaj> trackingsquad, on what kind of setup/pc/hardware
<trackingsquad> BluesKaj: /sysinfo
<trackingsquad> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<BluesKaj> trackingsquad, best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<trackingsquad> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<trackingsquad> System:    Host trackingsquad-G31-M7-TE Kernel 3.0.0-7-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Ubuntu 11.10 oneiric
<trackingsquad> CPU:       Dual core Intel Pentium Dual E2200 (SMP) clocked at 1200.00 MHz
<trackingsquad> Graphics:  Card nVidia G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] tty res: N/A
<trackingsquad> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 500.1GB (3.3% used)
<trackingsquad> Info:      Processes 142 Uptime 23:40 Memory 1054.2/3963.5MB Runlevel 2 Client Quassel [M] v0.7.2 (dist-f93ace0) inxi 1.4.8
<FloodBotK1> trackingsquad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trackingsquad> ups
<BluesKaj> trackingsquad, which nvidia driver are you using ?
<trackingsquad> default one havent done naything to the system
<trackingsquad> havent tested 3d efects
<trackingsquad> I imagine It worunt work if its on novau
<trackingsquad> well they seem to work
<trackingsquad> I am using nouveau and its working great :)
<BluesKaj> nouveau doesn't supply 3d or dr afaik , trackingsquad
<trackingsquad> BluesKaj:  At lest I am using wooby windoes and tranlucent windows and work great
<genii-around> Some 3d support is in nouveau .. http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/MesaDrivers
<BluesKaj> desktop effects is working then , trackingsquad
<BluesKaj> ?
<trackingsquad> yep
<trackingsquad> wanne see vid?
<BluesKaj> well, i'm not going to chance it on 11.10 yet . my experince with noveau has no been satisfactory and the recommended nvidia driver  has been worse :P
<trackingsquad> BluesKaj: I can upload video showing it to youtube in minute
<BluesKaj> trackingsquad, no need for me , I'm not changing anything , but tothers may be interested
<BluesKaj> others
<trackingsquad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Udm4KHqMAo
<trackingsquad> I filmed it with my cell so quality is not the best
<trackingsquad> but you can see its working
<markit> a fast way to run X in vesa mode without removing it's -intel package?
<markit> (xserver-xorg-video-intel)
<ionite> how do i install pulse audio?
<DarthFrog> ionite: It's installed by default.
<ionite> DarthFrog: i was told to remove it because i had stuttering audio
<DarthFrog> ionite:  sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<DarthFrog> ionite:  "apt-cache search pulse" will show you what's available to install.
<ionite> what should i do with this stutter?
<DarthFrog> See a speech therapist?  <grinning, ducking and running>
<ionite> DarthFrog: i believe it's a software glitch
<DarthFrog> Did removing pulse stop it?
<BluesKaj> ionite, which player ?
<ionite> BluesKaj: i tired gmusicbrowser, audacious, etc
<BluesKaj> ionite, try vlc
<ionite> DarthFrog: when i remove pulse i cannot hear anything from my speakers! the volume at the desktop is gone!
<ionite> DarthFrog: removing pulse didn't help at all
<DarthFrog> ionite: You can use kmix to set the volume controls and enable/disable channels.
<DarthFrog> ionite: Then the problem is either with ALSA or is hardware.
<BluesKaj> ionite, open alsamixer in the terminal , and use the arrow keys to navigate and the M key to unmute the ctrls
<ionite> please help me! i'm really desparate here i even reintalled the entire OS
<ionite> DarthFrog:  BluesKaj so what are the commands i should type at the terminal>
<DarthFrog> ionite: Do you have another sound card you can try?
<BluesKaj> ionite, read above, type, alsamixer
<ionite> BluesKaj: i'm at the vol screen. what should i click?
<BluesKaj> ionite, use the arrow keys to increase the volume and to navigate thru the ctrls
<ionite> there after?
<BluesKaj> ionite, are you on kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<ionite> xfce
<ionite> BluesKaj: i played around it sounds better now but still very muffled and noisy
<BluesKaj> sorry xfce isn't familiar to me so i don't know how to navigate it's desktop
<ionite> BluesKaj: it's fine if u can guide me through the command terminal
<BluesKaj> ionite, you have to turn the ctrls up to at least 80%
<genii-around> ionite: Xubuntu also has it's own support channel :)
<ionite> BluesKaj: if i turn to 80% it'll have no  sound at all in  my audio
<bazhang> genii-around, he's crossposting there
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, any experience with systemsettings multimedia /phonon in xfce?
<genii-around> bazhang: Aaaah OK
<szal> bazhang: didn't you tell him not to crosspost? ;)
<BluesKaj> anyone else help , bazhang , since you seem to be monitoring
<BluesKaj> ionite, best to ask in #xfce
<kopp> help
<ionite> BluesKaj: thanks! :)
<kopp> ihave kubuntu 11.04
<kopp> the kwin works whit kde 4.6, but when i upgrade to 4.7 kwin doesn't works :/
<kopp> please help me!
<genii-around> kopp: Have you tried something like mv .kde .old-kde  and then logging in from kdm again?
<kopp> no
<kopp> but works kdm whithout effects :/
<kopp> I try it
<kopp> thx
<benl> ktorrent is supposed to have automatic blacklist downloading, i don't see that functionality anywhere
<benl> nor do i see any "plugin" settings?
<benl> anyone else have the same problem?
<ionite_> sorr i got DC
<benl> http://ktorrent.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Plugins i've no idea how i'm supposed to disable these
<benl> err enable even
<benl> oh for pete's sake
<benl> i'm so stupid
<benl> lol found it!
<kopp> i try it
<kopp> there is no kde-old
<kopp> in kdm
<kopp> i try to rename .kde to .kde2
<kopp> i hope this reconfigure kde
<kopp> kwin chrash when i login
<kopp> http://pastebin.com/iwUMYbLy
<kopp> see this!!! http://pastebin.com/iwUMYbLy
<kopp> please http://pastebin.com/iwUMYbLy
<kopp> http://pastebin.com/iwUMYbLy !!!!!!!!
<douchebag_not> hi, anybody knows the name of the typefaces(fonts) here : http://pyruzan.deviantart.com/art/Gentle-Green-Style-201485861?q=boost%3Apopular%20kde&qo=375&offset=10#comments
<Pici> !patience | kopp
<ubottu> kopp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<kopp> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kopp> ubottu: Fucking bot!
<kopp> I need a human!!!
<Pici> kopp: That sort of language is unacceptable here.
<douchebag_not> Pici, let him speak :\ I wanna hear more from the man
<kopp> !patience | kopp
<ubottu> kopp, please see my private message
<kopp> !patience | kopp
<kopp> Pici: you bot?
<kopp> there is 278 human and not answer my queson
<Pici> kopp: I assure you I'm a human. Maybe no one knows what the answer is.
<genii-around> kopp: After I finish eating my lunch I'll ask you to try a couple more things. Please be patient.
<kopp> genii-around: thanks, ok
<douchebag_not> oh well
<kopp> there is a chrash report: http://pastebin.com/iwUMYbLy
<kopp> and kwin in 4.6 worked perfectly
<kopp> but when i upgraded to 4.7 didn't work
<kopp> wit
<kopp> *wait
<kopp> i know what the problem
<genii-around> kopp: The error message you earlier gave suggested some issue in your graphics system, probably the driver.
<kopp> genii-around: thanx the help, I open aditional drivesand i see no driver installed
<kopp> genii-around: now i installing it
<kopp> genii-around: thanx for help
<PasNox> hello, i'm trying to activate the grub2 bootloader in kdm. i have selected it in the systemsettings kdm applet. but when i check in kick off / kdm / session stop applet none have dropdown menu in the restart bbutton.
<PasNox> any hint ?
<PasNox> i'm running kde sc 4.7 and kdepim 4.7
<Snooffy> hi guys I'm having problem installing latest samba update
<Snooffy> it says this dpkg: error processing samba-common (--configure):
<Snooffy> and a few other line, but i'll paste it somewhere and paste just the url here
<Snooffy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Snooffy> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/659429/
<Snooffy> there is some depencies problem, I've tried to purge everthing from samba, but getting the same thing all the time...
<Snooffy> this is what i get after the purging samba-common, samba-common-bin and installing samba again
<Snooffy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659432/
<Snooffy> i'm also getting a very long list of dpkg waring messages
<Snooffy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659433/
<Snooffy> how can i get rid of these? is there a way how to fix all the files list files automaticaly?
<genii-around> Snooffy: Have you tried sudo apt-get -f install             ?
<Snooffy> genii-around: I'm getting the same depency problem
<Snooffy> I'm affraid that the problem is with the dpkg files list files
<Snooffy> genii-around: I've tried dpkg --configure -a but that gives me a simmilar error message with the depency problems-leaving unconfigured
<genii-around> Snooffy: Perhaps: sudo dpkg -i --force-depends /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-common_2%3a3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3_all.deb
<Snooffy>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<genii-around> Snooffy: Can you pastebin the output?
<Snooffy> yep
<Snooffy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659439/
<Snooffy> + a lots of dpkg: warning above it
<genii-around> The files list list thing yes
<Ab3L> hi
<Ab3L> a question. how can i set a keyboard shortcut to move a window from a virtual desktop to another one? is it possible to do it?
<Ab3L> (setting of shortcuts to switch desktop is easy, but i don't find how to set shortcuts to move windows from a desktop to another one)
<Snooffy> genii-around: sorted mate
<Snooffy> replaced /var/libr/dpkg/status with /var/lib//dpkg/status-old
<Snooffy> apt-get update
<Snooffy> apt-get upgrade solved it
<genii-around> Snooffy: Ah, good. Was looking into the "dpkg: warning: files list file for package" stuff but not getting enlightened
<xcv> hi all
<xcv> i am a medium user, i tried opensuse and fedora before (k)ubuntu
<xcv> and i would like
<xcv> to know how updates work
<xcv> because i remember when firefox 4 was released, i had to add the firefox 4 ppa
<xcv> do i need to add a ppa's in order to get the main updates such as libreoffice 3.4.2??
<xcv> nobody??
<Pici> xcv: patience
<Pici> xcv: Ubuntu is not a rolling release. So unless its a security update, you're not going to be seeing version upgrades.
<xcv> sorry, i had never used irc
<Pici> xcv: Oddly enough, firefox claimed that Fx5 was a security update to 4, so that did make it into natty post release.
<xcv> okay, so i have to add ppa's in order to get non-security updates
<Pici> Pretty much.
<Pici> If you feel you need those versions, of course.
<xcv> i like to test new versions, so i suppose that i will have to haha
<xcv> Thank you very much :)
<Pici> np
<Ab3L> so, nobody uses key shortcuts to move windows from a desktop to another one?
<xcv> I use them!
<Ab3L> xcv: and how did you set it?
<xcv> kwin o compiz?
<Ab3L> xcv: kwin
<xcv> in systemsettings, you have to go to shortcuts->global keyboard shortcuts->kwin (combobox)
<xcv> it should be in the list
<xcv> Ab3L: i had never used irc, so i forgot "Ab3L:",  the answer is above, sorry
<Ab3L> xcv: np
<Ab3L> i've used irc since 2001 and i forgot also :)
<Ab3L> xcv: thank you for your help. i was looking for it for a while
<xcv> Ab3L: i like irc, i think i will use it a bit more
<xcv> Ab3L: np ;)
<Ab3L> xcv: which client are you using to chat?
<Ab3L> oh... i see
<Ab3L> quassel
<xcv> Ab3L: i just found Quassel in the menu and i'm using it haha
<Ab3L> give a look to irssi and kvirc also. each one has its own qualities
<Ab3L> (those ones i'm using... kvirc as primary and irssi inside a terminal window of kvirc) geez
<Ab3L> :)
<xcv> Ab3L: which are the differences? what should i look for in a irc client?
<Ab3L> xcv: if you are using a client only to chat, one equals theother
<Ab3L> xcv: it is just the look that is important.
<Ab3L> xcv: if you use it to do other things,
<Ab3L> you should use a client that let you do what you want.
<xcv> Ab3L: what else can i do? :)
<Ab3L> xcv: i used it to send and get big files
<Ab3L> xcv: for it you need dcc chat and dcc transfert capabilities
<xcv> Ab3L: which do you think is better then?
<Ab3L> xcv: irssi is a terminal client and if you need a feature, you can script it in perl.
<TheCyberShocker> Hey guys not sure if this is the correct place to look but i installed my ATI driver using the driver software kUbuntu provides, and when i try go into administrator for the ati settings, it asks for a password, when i type my password into the box it says wrong password. How can i solve this?
<xcv> Ab3L: i tried perl but it is a bit strange
<xcv> Ab3L: from my point of view, of course
<Ab3L> xcv: kvirc is similar a quassel, but has its own language for scripts. but i find it nice, because i can set avatars to users and split the screen to have messages at the bottom and notices on the top of the window (like a filter) and full of colours
<Ab3L> xcv: i did only three scripts for irssi, and i think also that perl is a bit strange :)
<xcv> Ab3L: i will install kvirc now and i will try it
<Ab3L> but irssi is like a command line terminal
<xcv> Ab3L: i will try both then XDDD
<Ab3L> xcv: if your interface doesn't work anymore and you have to work only with a terminal, irssi is what you need to chat.
<TheCyberShocker> Any one?
<xcv> TheCyberShocker: can you run applications with sudo?
<Ab3L> TheCyberShocker: don't know. i've thrown away my ati and bought a nvidia :)
<Ab3L> i go now. bye.
<TheCyberShocker> How do i do that xcv, sorry quite new to linux to be fair but windows was doing my head in
<xcv> open a terminal and type: sudo echo "This is working"
<ghettoblaster> open a terminal and type sudo -i look if that works
<TheCyberShocker> Ok
<TheCyberShocker> IT works
<TheCyberShocker> I saw the message
<xcv> okay
<TheCyberShocker> How would i get it to try run an application?
<xcv> okay
<TheCyberShocker> Pardon?
<xcv> i need this output: ls /usr/sbin/*ccc* && ls /usr/bin/*ccc*
<well_laid_lawn> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<e66> Hello, Is there any sound recorder for KDE. Just like the sound recorder of Ubuntu? But i want a kde version
<TheCyberShocker> xcv: says the directory is /usr/share/fglrx/amdccclesu.desktop  by the way
<TheCyberShocker> When i try sudo it, it says permission denied
<xcv> have you checked if it has executable permissions?
<e66> I just found KRec and KRecord is not in repo
<TheCyberShocker> xcv: how do i do that, right click the properties?
<TheCyberShocker> xcv: it says Only the owner can change the permissions
<xcv> what is the content of the file?
<TheCyberShocker> Say what?
<TheCyberShocker> Its a .desktop or something
<xcv> yes, open it with gedit
<xcv> and look for the Exec line
<TheCyberShocker> I don't see geedit, is it kate?
<xcv> any text editor is fine
<xcv> i forgot that this was the kubuntu irc and not ubuntu's o_O
<TheCyberShocker> xcv: this prehaps? Exec=amdxdg-su -c amdcccle
<TheCyberShocker> Lmfao its cool
<xcv> yes, in order to open it
<xcv> run
<TheCyberShocker> Ok so, what now, i see that and the rest is comments
<xcv> kdesu amdcccle
<TheCyberShocker> Well i see more on top but i don't think thats relevant
<xcv> it isn't hahaha
<TheCyberShocker> I'm sorry? sorry about this i have no clue =(
<TheCyberShocker> What did you mean by kdesu amdcccle?
<xcv> nono, you are right
<xcv> alt+f2, type that and press enter
<xcv> then type your password and you will be in the admin catalyst control center
<TheCyberShocker> Omg it worked
<TheCyberShocker> Thank you so much!
<xcv> np ;)
<xcv> if you want it persistant
<PasNox> nobody for the grub2 / kdm bug ?
<TheCyberShocker> =)
<TheCyberShocker> Need to try make a shortcut for it now, before i forget ;)
<xcv> kdesu kate /usr/share/fglrx/amdccclesu.desktop
<xcv> and edit that line
<xcv> Exec=kdesu amdcccle
<xcv> save and close kate
<TheCyberShocker> Ah
<TheCyberShocker> xcv: it says i might not have write permissions
<xcv> have you opened it using kdesu kate?
<xcv> or just kate?
<TheCyberShocker> Oh oops just kate, let me try
<biGdIcK> Hi!
<hazamonzo> hey folks. How well does the kde twitter widget actually work
<hazamonzo> i added it to my desktop
<hazamonzo> i've had new tweets and nothing in the widget
<hazamonzo> i've configured it too
<TheCyberShocker> Ok xcv that worked, thank you so much!
<TheCyberShocker> Saved me alot of time, been on it now for a about an hour =(
<xcv> you're welcome!! i have used linux for 2 years only, good luck!!
<TheCyberShocker> Ive used it for about 2 hours haha =D thank you! and have a great day
<xcv> np ;)
<PasNox> hazamonzo: it never worked for me too. it worked the first time i configured it. then new tweets never appeared. i deleted the widget...
<PasNox> same problem with identi.ca applet
<PasNox> anyone trying to have working grub2 dropdown menu in kdm ???
<PasNox> and have it working ??
<hazamonzo> PasNox: I see. Know if there is a KDE tweetdeck like app?
<xcv> PasNox: i think it will be in kde 4.7 but not in 4.6.x
<xcv> PasNox: the grub2 compatibility i mean
<PasNox> xcv: i never say i'm using kde 4.6 and i explicitly said i use kde sc 4.7 :)
<PasNox> hazamonzo: i dunno at all :/ sorry.
<xcv> PasNox: sorry i didn't see it, i don't know then o_O
<PasNox> xcv: du u have it working ?
<PasNox> some friend running open suse have it working
<xcv> PasNox: i'm using kde 4.6.2 so i don't
<PasNox> ok, thanks.
<hazamonzo> PasNox: No worries :)
<TheCyberShocker> Lol hey xcv sorry but could you help me again by any chance?
<Fanfare> Q:Seems my pulseaudio server gets startet 2 times after reboot. When i kill one of it it works. any hint where to look?
<xcv> TheCyberShocker: tell me :)
<TheCyberShocker> xcv: ok well, i made it have 2 screens works sorta fine, but how do i switch the primary monitor?
<TheCyberShocker> At the moment its left, when id rather the middle
<TheCyberShocker> #2 = primary id rather #1 =)
<xcv> TheCyberShocker: i can't help you with that, i have never used more than one screen :(
<TheCyberShocker> Oh darn, ok thanks, keylock auto on, is in keyboard settings right?
<xcv> TheCyberShocker: in the login menu?
<xcv> TheCyberShocker: where do you want that behaviour?
<TheCyberShocker> For the keyboard the keylock goes off when i reboot
<TheCyberShocker> Wait what
<TheCyberShocker> LOL
<xcv> what? o_o
<xcv> TheCyberShocker: okay i think that i know where you could configure the main display
<TheCyberShocker> Yay
<TheCyberShocker> The onbord display manager don't do nothing =)
<xcv> TheCyberShocker: system settings -> screen / display -> main display
<TheCyberShocker> On board*
<xcv> have you tried it with the open source driver?
<TheCyberShocker> Yes
<TheCyberShocker> I don't see screen display
<TheCyberShocker> Display and monitor?
<Snooffy> Guys, if i install anything with KPackageKit it downloads the apps and depencies, and then stays on screen Installing-KPackageIt running task I have to kill it from terminal or restart.. how can i debug it?
<Snooffy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xcv> TheCyberShocker: i suppose i don't have the english localization
<TheCyberShocker> =o
<Snooffy> this is the screenshot of where it hangs http://imagebin.org/166555
<xcv> TheCyberShocker: did it work?
<TheCyberShocker> I don't see the setting lol!
<xcv> o.o
<TheCyberShocker> The display manager kubuntu has don't longer work
<xcv> TheCyberShocker: what happens? it is in the bottom of the screen
<TheCyberShocker> yeh xcv it does nothing
<xcv> TheCyberShocker: what options do you have in the "main display" combobox?
<TheCyberShocker> i have, none, dfpt2, and crt2
<xcv> TheCyberShocker: and selecting one of them does nothing?
<TheCyberShocker> Nope
<TheCyberShocker> Odd thing is
<TheCyberShocker> Kubuntu says #1 display is left when its ment to be middle
<xcv> and when you change the combobox option and applying doesn't change anything? i don't know then, i can't even try it myself, sorry
<TheCyberShocker> Lol its ok thanks anyways =o
<xcv> np :(
<TheCyberShocker> =P
<oss5futuretrunks> Hi. I cannot login to my new Kubuntu OS. What do I do?
<genii-around> oss5futuretrunks: What happens when you try to log in?
<oss5futuretrunks> It says that it is the wrong password. I know that the username and password are correct.
<xcv> oss5futuretrunks: can you login in a tty?
<genii-around> oss5futuretrunks: I would suggest to boot to rescue , then to run: passwd username                           where username is the one for which it tells you password is bad. Give it a different password. Then to issue: shutdown -r now       which reboots, try login again
<kopp> hello
<kopp> I can't play Audio CD whit Amarok. :(
<markit> hi, normal boot or recovery one makes my screen black (11.04 just installed), how can I boot in console mode directly?
<markit> I press shift during boot and I have the grub menu
<xcv> markit: have you tried nomodeset?
<markit> xcv: what is it and how try it?
<xcv> in the grub menu, press "e" and add " nomodeset" in the "linux" line
<xcv> then boot with F10 i think
<markit> xcv: ok, thanks a lot, I suppose I will need your help later also, because screen works ok if connected with dvi, but if I connect to vga of the monitor and use a dv-vga adapter, it's black
<markit> and I need to make it work this way, since I will have to connect to a monitor with ONLY vga once I've prepared the pc
<markit> (is for a school, they have to connect to a "magic board")
<xcv> markit: i'll be here don't worry, but i'm not an expert :)
<markit> xcv: btw, I will try nomodeset, but just to boot without going to graphic?
<xcv> in opensuse i remember that adding a " 3" in the same way than nomodeset worked, but in kubuntu i'm not sure; but since it isn't permanent, you have nothing to lose
<markit> xcv: with nomodeset I've got the kdm login! The resolution is wrong, but so seems that my problems are due to kms
<markit> I should provide a xorg.conf probably (does it disable kms automatically?)
<xcv> markit: wait a moment, i will check something
<xcv> markit: i think it should be enough, if it doesn't work try xorg.conf and nomodeset together
<markit> hope google will give me some reasonable parameters to put there... the try and error is so time consuming :(
<xcv> markit: yes, google knows everything ^^'
<markit>  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<markit> this could be a good starting point
<xcv> markit: i think that in (k)ubuntu X11 configuration is in /usr/share/X11
<markit> mmm can't understand
<markit> should be a "system wide" setup
<markit> it's hardware capabilities related
<markit> not user's preferences
<xcv> markit: yes, i felt a bit bewildered too
<markit> in any case, I've copied .failsafe in normal xorg.conf, let's see
<markit> no, does not work :(
<markit> don't know if does not work because I've not used nomodeset or xorg.conf is not correct
<xcv> markit: is there a huge resolution difference between nomodeset and without it?
<szal> what are you trying?
<xcv> szal: kms is not working properly and with nomodeset he gets a low resolution
<szal> making bootloader arguments permanent goes by adding them in /etc/default/grub (the file is well commented, so you should find where to put them), same goes for the VGA resolution, then executing 'sudo update-grub'
<szal> and resolution in X should be able to be set up by either the proprietary config tool that comes w/ the graphics driver or, lacking such, XRandR
<szal> for the nVidia driver it's normally as easy as 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' and a reboot
<xcv> i don't know what is his card
<markit> szal: I've a intel hd4000 driver, the problem is I have to use a dvi-vga adapter too
<markit> so seems that kms gets confused about the monitor capabilities
<markit> (I'm following instructions for add nomodesettings in grub and try to provide correct available resolution to xorg.conf)
<genii-around> !info kms
<ubottu> Package kms does not exist in natty
<genii-around> Hm
<xcv> markit: what resolution does your screen support'
<markit> well, I've connected to a fullhd one since has both dvi and vga (I have to make the pc work with vga through the dvi-to-vga adapter)
<markit> reboot time, I cross my fingers
<markit> mm works but with a low resolution
<markit> let me check X.log
<markit> I've a pair of "(EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: Invalid argument"
<markit> mm probably in xorg.conf I've selected framebuffer driver, lol
<xcv> try this in your xorg.conf screen section
<xcv> Section "Screen"
<xcv> DefaultDepth 24
<xcv> SubSection "Display"
<xcv> Depth 15
<FloodBotK1> xcv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xcv> Modes "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x800" "1152x864" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1024x768" "1280x600" "1024x600" "800x600" "768x576" "640x480"
<xcv> try this in your xorg.conf
<xcv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659531/
<xcv> can you see me? i didn't know that i couldn't paste big pieces of text
<markit> xcv: I can see you, thanks
<markit> was in ssh into the targhet pc
<markit> let me see
<xcv> okay, sorry :(
<xcv> xd
<markit> xcv: don't be sorry, without your help I would have been desperate
<markit> mmm does not boot graphically now...
<markit> I've required a "intel" driver, maybe is not the good string to use
<xcv> did you use nomodeset?
<markit> yes, I did
<markit> I've no clue of what I'm doing
<markit> so I've no idea if I'm using conflicting setups
<markit> I want NOT the kernel to proble and find the resolution and other stuff
<xcv> do you have another similar Screen section?
<markit> and xorg.conf to use intel accelerated drivers at max monitor resolution
<markit> not for intel, but I can google
<markit> I've some old notes about xorg.conf I used in teh past
<markit> so I should end with a working config, someway
<xcv> ok share them if you don't care, i am a bit weak in X configuration too lol
<markit> Driver "intel" shoudl be fine :(
<markit> xcv: my notes are in italian, I will give you the final xorg.conf if will ever work :)
<xcv> markit: even better :)
<xcv> markit: i think it is in xorg.conf.d
<markit> in the log I see that loads the intel drivers and then "40.906] (EE) No devices detected."
<cher> Hi guys. I'm now for the second time having the same problem, on different machines. I installed kubuntu 11.04 natty narwhal from a USB stick, choosing kubuntu-full. When i logged in for the first time, I'm told there are lots of updates. I accept intalling the updates. The updater then hangs at configuring language-pack-lv-base.
<cher> I regret that I started the update with the GUI... I don't see the messages, I have no idea what went wrong, and stopping / restarting it involves significantly more hassle than if I would've used apt-get right from the start.
<cher> Maybe someone should get this GUI stuff right. The way it is done now just makes users angry as soon as something fails, because it silently hangs and gives the user absolutely no clue.
<xcv> markit: have you tried with vesa? it always works
<markit> I want best performances
<markit> if I use direct dvi connection, everything works fine
<markit> with dvi-vga, I've black screen
<markit> so I'm sure chip can work fine and drive my monitor, only the autodetection works badly with the dvi-vga adapter
<xcv> could you show your xorg.conf?
<markit> yes, let me pastebin
<markit> xcv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/659541/
<markit> (I'm in the middle of a aptitude full-upgrade right now)
<markit> with driver vesa works, but not at correct resolution
<xcv> the same as nomodeset i suppose
<markit> yes
<markit> maybe I have to provide monitor frequencies range
<markit> I'll try to boot with dvi, use OSD menu on the monitor to get the correct values, and use then for vga
<xcv> sax come back!!! aaargghh.... i don't know, last time i combined nomodeset and http://paste.ubuntu.com/659547 in xorg.conf
<markit> xcv: I was wrong.. plugging dvi does not change the fact that at the end the screen is black!
<markit> with ksm does not work with vga or dvi direct
<xcv> and without both have bad resolution?
<markit> I'm confused a lot
<Fanfare> Q:Seems my pulseaudio server gets startet 2 times after reboot. When i kill one of it it works. any hint where to look?
<markit> in log, it says that [    10.333] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<markit> but I've not such a file, I've renamed to have it skipt
<xcv> X.org are very confusing to me too, if you tried everything, i just can suggest you to use an old version without kms
<markit> now I've ksm, I've moved xorg.conf in /root and turned off and on the pc with dvi
<markit> now works fine
<markit> so I can grab the frequencies
<markit> and try to make it work the same without ksm
<xcv> finally lol
<markit> mmm it's at 1600x1200 instead of 1920x1080
<xcv> xrandr doesn't give the option?
<markit> let me check, I'm too ignorant
<markit> no, it does not
<markit> funny is that 1600x1200 is not supported by the monitor
<markit> (1200 > 1080)
<markit> I'll try to switch off both this time
<markit> damn :(
<markit> it works fine with my children's pc, ati card
<markit> the same pc and monitor works fine at school
<markit> but kubuntu 10.10
<markit> wondering if is 11.04 that has some bug
<xcv> hmm
<xcv> i had the same issue in opensuse
<xcv> sax2 solved the problem in 11.2
<xcv> but until 12.2 it won't be back
<markit> xcv: how on earth can I tell the horizontal and vertical sync values for my monitor?
<markit> I'm googling for some dataseet but...
<markit> samsung 2494hs
<markit> mm maybe xrandr from my children's pc
<xcv> in my old xorg.conf
<xcv> i have horizontal sync in monitor section HorizSync 30-83
<markit> isn't 2011 and still setting screen and audio is a nightmare?
<xcv> i suppose vertical should be similar
<xcv> yes, maybe with wayland in the future...
<markit> if they loose network transparencies, another GNU/Linux advantage will be thrown away
<markit> and my ltsp school servers will never work again
<markit> but back to my problem
<markit> xrands seems not to provide invo about sync values in use
<markit> or better supported ranges
<xcv> have you tried that in your xorg.conf?
<markit> I've the fear of damage the monitor
<tonymc> anyone has experience with PPA's?
<tonymc> i wrote a program, and i would like to make a package of it. i've looked through debian's packaging manual, but there's way too much information for me to comprehend that...
<xcv> markit: yes, it's a problem, have you tried lucid? it still has longer support than natty
<markit> xcv: I need some updated software
<yofel> tonymc: packaging help is in #ubuntu-packaging
<tonymc> thanks
<markit> btw, lspci does not show intel 4000 or something like that
<markit> even if is a i3 540 so sure it is
<markit> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<xcv> markit: i'm sorry, i don't have more ideas
<markit> xcv: don't worry, you have been really helpful, thanks a lot
<markit> I'm really depressed, I HAVE to make it work
<markit> and I'm wasting 2 days in useless tests just for something should work "out of the box"
<markit> sometime I thing that regressions are killing my love to GNU/Linux world
<markit> if you update, you will never know not if NEW features work fine, but if work at all the ones you relies on
<markit> well, not enough energy for ranting, lol, too tired
<xcv> Hi
<xcv> I have an atheros integrated wifi card and I need a kernel update (to 2.6.39) in order to fix a bug in the ath9x driver but when I added the ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa I saw that it was empty and I am a newbie in kernel updates. Can anybody help me?
<xcv> anybody?
<xcv> Hello?
<xcv> I have an atheros integrated wifi card and I need a kernel update (to 2.6.39) in order to fix a bug in the ath9x driver but when I added the ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa I saw that it was empty and I am a newbie in kernel updates. Can anybody help me?
<markit> xcv: I've no idea, but googling I've got
<markit> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<markit> sudo apt-get update
<markit> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.39-0 linux-headers-2.6.39-0-generic linux-image-2.6.39-0-generic --fix-missing
<markit> should work... does not?
<xcv> markit: i added that repository but then i checked it and it is empty, so i don't know what to do
<markit> how did you checked? did you issued an apt-get update?
<xcv> yes, and I browsed through all the folders of the ppa, they only contain empty Packages.gz files
<xcv> do you have some idea?
<xcv> anybody?
<SIR_Taco> I'm not quite anybody, but I am somebody... what's the problem xcv
<xcv> I have an atheros integrated wifi card and I need a kernel update (to 2.6.39) in order to fix a bug in the ath9x driver but when I added the ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa I saw that it was empty and I am a newbie in kernel updates. What should i do?
<SIR_Taco> xcv: what kernel are you trying to update to?
<xcv> i'm using 2.6.38-10-generic-pae and i need 2.6.39-x
<SIR_Taco> what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<xcv> i'm using the last one, 11.04 natty narwhal
<SIR_Taco> xcv: ok, how are you updating? through the console or through a GUI?
<xcv> SIR_Taco: console, as i saw, i did: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<xcv> then, I searched the linux-generic-pae package through all the ways I know but I just find my current version. I went to launchpad, browsed the ppa and the only file that i could see were empty Packages.gz
#kubuntu 2011-08-06
<SIR_Taco> xcv: have you found out if t works on the newer 3.0.x kernel? might be a not-so-pain-in-the-butt version of that
<xcv> where can I get it? as I said I'm a bit afraid of kernel updates, I had bad experiences in opensuse with the nvidia proprietary driver
<SIR_Taco> I really can't say that you wont have problems with a kernel update, but often it's the way to go.... let me find a backport of a 3 series for natty
<xcv> SIR_Taco: ok, thank you
<SIR_Taco> this should help: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-linux-kernel-3-0-rc2-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<xcv> SIR_Taco: where can I get the pae kernel?
<bazhang> xcv, install linux-generic-pae it'll pull everything in
<bazhang> xcv, a very bad idea to install outside kernels (ie 3.0) in natty
<SIR_Taco> bazhang: if you have a hardware problem... downgrade then?
<xcv> bazhang: what should I do then? I need to update my 2.6.38-10 to >=2.6.39 because of a bug in the ath9x driver
<bazhang> SIR_Taco, file a bug, wait for oneiric release, work with that
<bazhang> xcv, whats the bug, link please
<xcv> bazhang: and the 2.6.39?? where is it?
<SIR_Taco> bazhang: I agree, but you will either need to upgrade or downgrade to get your hardware working properly again...
<xcv> SIR_Taco: if I install it, will I be able to choose the older 2.6.38-10 in the grub menu?
<alexThunder> i got a ppa for (currently) 3.0.7, if that would help - the mainline 3.x didn't work with the fglrx but the ppa provides a fixed one
<SIR_Taco> xcv: yes, your old kernel will be there
<xcv> perfect, please wait and I will be back after the install & reboot
<SIR_Taco> xcv: ok
<xcv> SIR_Taco?
<SIR_Taco> yes?
<xcv> the new kernel doesn't even recognize the card
<xcv> i'm using the old one
<SIR_Taco> do you still have the previous kernel for which it worked available through Grub?
<xcv> yes, i'm using it right now, but with it, wifi sometimes suddenly disconnects and it's very annoying
<bazhang> xcv, got the bug link?
<xcv> no, sorry, where?
<SIR_Taco> have ryou asked the atheros/madwifi guys?
<bazhang> xcv, you said there was a bug with that card
<xcv> i've seen that the bug is fixed in the 2.6.39 kernel
<xcv> yes
<bazhang> xcv, so bug link, please
<xcv> wait, please, i will look for it
<xcv> i think that it is this one, or very similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/726058
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 726058 in linux (Ubuntu) "wireless disconnects randomly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bazhang> xcv, looks like the bug report says upgrading to the http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc1-natty/ did not fix the issue. could you tell me the exact card, please ie lspci from terminal (if pci) or lsusb (if usb), then paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link
<xcv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/659640/
<xcv> bazhang: ↑
<bazhang> http://blog.homelinux.org/?p=327   xcv seen this?
<xcv> ok i just did it and i'll reboot now
<xcv> thanks i will be back in a moment
<xcv> bazhang: thank you, it works apparently, i just have to wait and see if it is stable now
<xcv> =)
<jschall_> I've switched my mother to Kubuntu. She used to use an old version (8) of dreamweaver to do her websites. I was hoping to move her to something free/open source, but it needs to be WYSIWYG and it needs to sync her files with SFTP from a local working copy.
<raevin> anyone know if by chance deleting /etc/hosts.allow | hosts.deny will remove the tcp_wrappers ability?
<raevin> not seeing any actual packages in regards to it specifically
<SIR_Taco> jschall_:  http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software is a decent list of comparisions  or Kompozer for KDE is a decent WYSIWYG program
<alexThunder> otherwise one of them might do the job: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTML_editors#WYSIWYG_editors , jschall_
<SIR_Taco> thanks alexThunder
<alexThunder> ?
<SIR_Taco> thanking you for the extra link
<alexThunder> oh, np :)
<alexThunder> btw, dreamweaver 8 seems to work nice with wine
<alexThunder> according to the app db
<julien> aaa
<vuth_> kubunutu??
<linuxguy> Hi all.......ive been trying to install modelines etc on kubuntu 11.04 using kate /kwrite as root.......but when i try and save the xorg.conf file ......it refuses to.....any ideas would be great......thanks
<linuxguy>  Hi all.......ive been trying to install modelines etc on kubuntu 11.04 using kate /kwrite as root.......but when i try and save the xorg.conf file ......it refuses to.....any ideas would be great......thanks
<ArchangelSe7en> define "refuses to"
<ArchangelSe7en> does it return any error messages ?
<well_laid_lawn> kubuntu doesn't have a root
<well_laid_lawn> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<linuxguy> ArchangelSe7en, ..........."cannot save to xorg.conf file" you do not have enough permission, "close", save" dont save"
<ArchangelSe7en> read up linuxguy ^^^
<well_laid_lawn> sudo kate /path/to/file is all you'll need if you can use sudo
<well_laid_lawn> or I should say  kdesudo kate
<linuxguy> ArchangelSe7en, yes have ridden that..........i have tried to use kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf i can get access to it (the xorg.conf file) but it will not save at all come up with same message I posted earlier
<ArchangelSe7en> in your case "sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<well_laid_lawn> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<well_laid_lawn> apologies for that slip
<well_laid_lawn> linuxguy: in your terminal of choice what does   ls -lh /etc/X11/xorg.conf   return?
<linuxguy> well_laid_lawn, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.0K 2011-08-05 03:22 /etc/X11/xorg.conf is what i see
<well_laid_lawn> so with sudo privileges you should be able to edit that file
<well_laid_lawn> try in a terminal with nano
<linuxguy> maybe i am not in the sudoers file.........i will have to look into that later as its late here now........5:15AM and Im about to get some sleep.........pls keep posting.........i will be awake soon........its obviously something Ive missed out here :(
<well_laid_lawn> s/nano/sudo nano/
<linuxguy> nite all.........and thanks........I will read the messages latrs :)
<well_laid_lawn> not much more anyone could add at this stage...
<well_laid_lawn> nite :)
<Guest56161> admin
<salvatore> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DarkwingDuck> what you looking for salvatore?
<venkata> Hello everybody
<DarkwingDuck> Greetings
<venkata> thanks..
<venkata> i have a problem regarding fonts. In system settings i have downloaded few kdm login themes. after that the system font become small and looks like monochrome
<venkata> i havent changed fonts at all
<venkata> the fonts looks very bad. But the font on KMENU is same as before. ( smooth font)
<venkata> plz help me
<DarkwingDuck> So, the themes changed the fonts?
<DarkwingDuck> have you checked the system stetting for the font change?
<venkata> no actually i browsed some theme, when clicked on download button they appear as downloaded. but once i closed the dialog no new themes appear there
<venkata> after that the fonts has changed
<DarkwingDuck> Interesting.
<DarkwingDuck> Just login themes?
<venkata> yes
<venkata> this has happened several times before when i played around installing some themes (LOGIN and other) the system fonts looks monochrome
<venkata> thanks for ur reply
<DarkwingDuck> How did you fix it last time?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm trying to re-create it on my system...
<venkata> no i couldnt i have re installed Kubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> 11.04?
<well_laid_lawn> try changing the font in system settings
<venkata> no presently 10.10
<venkata> can i send a screenshot
<DarkwingDuck> sure.
<venkata> i am new to IRC
<venkata> how could i ? i am on quassel
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<well_laid_lawn>  To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<venkata> ok thanks
 * DarkwingDuck uses imm.io but, imagebin works :D
<DarkwingDuck> I should get some sleep...
<venkata> http://imagebin.org/166630
<venkata> hi i have uploaded the screen shot at the above url
<venkata> plz have look if u can
<DarkwingDuck> What fonts are messed up?
<venkata> all system ones .. like
<venkata> all applications
<venkata> dolphin
<venkata> u could see in the screen shot the font difference between Kmenu font and others
<venkata> http://imagebin.org/166630
<venkata> Any idea plz ?
<DarkwingDuck> I can't recreate the issue... Have you tried changing the system fonts in system settings?
<Boomboy> venkata: Did you try uninstalling the themes you downloaded?
<venkata> actually no themes were downloaded  into system. when i clicked install , in the theme browse dialog, that themes were appeared as installed
<venkata> after closing the dialog there are no themes in the list
<Boomboy> yes I know.. I remember something like that happening
<venkata> only default theme there
<venkata> any workaround for the issue
<Boomboy> venkata: system settings ->application appreance
<Boomboy> and then try changing the fonts
<venkata> plz have a look at my current font setting in the following image
<venkata> http://imagebin.org/166633
<venkata> sorry for late response. my net speed is very slow
<DarkwingDuck> Does it change if you click the "defaults" button?
<Boomboy> yes try default
<Boomboy> even I have the same settings...heh
<venkata> ya i havent changed the font settings infact.
<venkata> ok let me try with fonts
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, 4am, time for sleep. Good luck venkata
<venkata> thanks
<DarkwingDuck> Sorry I couldn't help more. :/
<venkata> have a sound sleep
<venkata> thanks all for ur response
<DarkwingDuck> Eh, My kids will prolly get me up in about 3 hours.
<venkata> hahha :)
<venkata> thanks.. when i clicked on defaults.. all fonts have changed from ubuntu font to Sans Serif
<venkata> this time the font size has been increased
<venkata> but the new font has rough edges still
<Boomboy> ah :)
<venkata> not as smooth as when installed kubuntu
<venkata> u could see the diff before and after the change in this chat box itself
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<onebitxajax> houston we have a problem
<onebitxajax> :D
<onebitxajax> i installeed the kubuntu 11.4 using the 4gb dvd
<onebitxajax> i am using 2 monitor 1 is my mobile the other is an lcd monitor
<onebitxajax> everytime i boot i can't see the windows openede but if i use alt+tab i see there there is windows
<onebitxajax> but after i choose one it disappear and the only think i see is the walpaper
<onebitxajax> thing*
<onebitxajax> in the second monitor it's like kwin and plasma-desktop not running
<onebitxajax> so i can open dolphin but there isn't the  close button
<onebitxajax> can someone hellp me?
<Hunni> hellooooo
<GirlyGirl> Hunni: Hi
<Hunni> hi
<Hunni> girlygirl Where is everybody
<GirlyGirl> Hunni: I did something to them hahaha ... and you are next on my list
<Hunni> what makes u think your not oon my list hahaha
<Hunni> Helloooo everyone that joined in
<Hunni> GirlyGirl  Cat got ur tongue
<GirlyGirl> Hunni: We shall see
<well_laid_lawn> find another channel please
<Hunni> GirlyGirl Whats Wrong Hunni, U can talk to me! there is not need for that! if something is bothering u talk to me
<GirlyGirl> Hunni: ok #kubuntu-offtopic for such
<Hunni> EVeryone b careful GirlGirl Apperently does something to some of us hahahaa
<Hunni> So GirlyGirl where are U from then
<onebitxajax> how can i use double monitor?
<onebitxajax> i now deleted the .kde
<onebitxajax> one monitor have kde ok the other don't have enithing
<onebitxajax> how can i set it to run kde?
<onebitxajax> on the second monitor there is only the wallpaper
<onebitxajax> and mouse of course :)
<onebitxajax> on right click i can add widgets and other thing but it's like kwin and plasma-desktop is not tunning on second monitor
<onebitxajax> can someone help me?
<FloodBotK1> onebitxajax: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onebitxajax> at where it stop?
<tsimpson> onebitxajax: what do you mean? you said it has a wallpaper and you can add widgets, so KDE is running fine
<onebitxajax> tsimpson: no
<onebitxajax> tsimpson: because there isn't the pannel
<tsimpson> so add one
<onebitxajax> tsimpson: if i add one and open a dolphin it open it without the close buttone
<onebitxajax> withoute the composite
<onebitxajax> buahaha
<onebitxajax> now if i open something on monitor 1 it appear on monitor 2
<onebitxajax> buahaah
<onebitxajax> there is something wrong with configuration of 2 monitor
<Hunni> onebitxajax Sorry i cant help u  :(
<onebitxajax> Hunni: nope
<tsimpson> I have 2 monitors, works fine
<onebitxajax> how tou configure them?
<tsimpson> from System Settings
<tsimpson> System Settings -> Display and Monitor
<Hunni> onebitxajax what do u mean Nope
<onebitxajax> tsimpson: i see ongly 1 monitor in system setting but on nvidia there is 2
<onebitxajax> Hunni: :P
<Hunni> Anyway Nevermind was just being Nice
<onebitxajax> Hunni: ghghghg
<Hunni> loool Who im i Kiddin being Nice loooool
<onebitxajax> okk rebbot
<onebitxajax> i will reboot and try to reinstall all system
<onebitxajax> :/
<Hunni> so where u fromm then? nd are u M\F
<tsimpson> onebitxajax: you probably need nvidia-settings to configure the nvidia graphics I guess
<tsimpson> Hunni: #kubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter, #kubuntu is for support only
<Hunni> Tsimpson well done that is correct
<tsimpson> Hunni: if you know it's correct, then you'll stop the offtopic chat in here
<Hunni> And ur point is?!!!!!
<Hunni> u just jeolous that im not talking 2u
<GirlyGirl> Hunni: to join #kubuntu-offtopic unless you have a support request
<onebitxajax> ok
<onebitxajax> when asking to install the third party software
<onebitxajax> what kind of software it will install?
<onebitxajax> (in the installation procedure)
<xcv> hello everybody
<xcv> i was configuring the plasma dashboard and i remembered that in opensuse i was able to set a hot corner fot it, but now in kubuntu i can't... is it possible anyways?
<tsimpson> xcv: it's in System Settings, either under Workspace or Window Behaviour (I think)
<xcv> tsimpson: okay, i see it now, it was translated into panel, thank you
<naseem> why there is no major change in kde???
<dnivra> naseem: I believe KDE 4.7 is out? isn't that major enough?(and this wouldn't be the right place to ask this question IMO)
<naseem> I'm new here...what is the question of disscussion here??
<dnivra> before I redirect you, are you asking why there is no major change in KDE or KDE in ubuntu?
<naseem> Cannot ping nokia n900 with kde network manger!!!!!!!
<kevin306> peace
<point> hi
<Imek> Hey guys, I'm trying to get the enable/disable shortcut on my ASUS 1215n to work via synaptiks
<Imek> But when I try to bind it via the KDE settings, it says the key is not supported by Qt.. anyone know of a way around this?
<Imek> It's an Fn+F9 shortcut
<Peace-> Imek: mmm
<linuxguy> Hi........I am trying to edit my xorg.conf file to get a better resolution than the basic 1024x768 res.........ive followed other instructions earlier, but they didnnt work well........im using kubuntu 11.04/kde 4.7 and a nvidia 9500gt card.... i have better resolutions with other distros
<Peace-> linuxguy: mm have you installed proprietary driver ?
<linuxguy> Peace-, i used the aditional drivers from kubuntu
<Peace-> linuxguy: i guess , i am not sure but i think to remember you have to do sudo nvidia-settings
<Peace-> something like that
<Peace-> maybe from that panel o that application you can set better your stuff
<Peace-> i have intel
<linuxguy> Peace-, there was an experimental driver........but it didnt say what it was.........i think I have the awful nouveau driver :(
<Peace-> linuxguy: have you seen the wiki ?
<Peace-> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<linuxguy> Peace-, aahh something interesting here.......ive just clicked on hardare drivers.....it says i have the 3D driver activated.......but also says its not in use.......maybe now i need to blacklist the nouveau driver?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> jokey-kde
<Peace-> screenshot
<linuxguy> brb
<pranavrc> The 'Enable Wireless' option in the network manager isn't highlighted..I'm not able to enable it, can someone assist?
<dnivra> pranavrc: do you have a separate switch that turn the wireless on?
<dnivra> s/turn/turns
<pranavrc> I do, but that button never works in Kubuntu, I used to enable wireless through the network manager.
<Peace-> pranavrc: have you used suspend ?
<Peace-> or supend to ram ?
<Peace-> suspend
<tonymc> anyone here experienced with packaging? there's no one alive on #ubuntu-packaging, and i have a question
<Peace-> tonymc: i know something but something is something = not atos
<Peace-> alots
<tonymc> well i just need some advice with versioning
<tonymc> i'm making a PPA, and the program is new so is not present in either Debian or Ubuntu repos
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> so...
<tonymc> i've read launchpad help but it assumes that the user is making an update of existing package
<Peace-> mmm
<tonymc> so how do i version it? upstream version is 0.5.1, do i put it as 0.5.1-0ppa1 or what?
<tonymc> dput complains about orig.tar.gz not being "needed" so i assume i am doing it wrong
<Peace-> have you made the file control ?
<tonymc> i've made everything
<Peace-> i guess you have to upload the folder
<Peace-> lauchpad will compile and create the package
<Peace-> if you did everything well
<tonymc> it's there on the build queue right now
<Peace-> i guess the name is specified on the control file
<tonymc> i know the name is specified in the control, what i am asking is what is the proper way to actually assign a version number
<Peace-> so when you have written that you have done everything you need in oder to compile it on lauchpad
<Peace-> **^i guess**^
<tonymc> i mean, should i name it 0.5.1-0ppa1, or 0.5.1-ppa1 or something else
<Peace-> the important thing is 0.5.1
<dnivra> tonymc: maybe #ubuntu-motu could help?
<Peace-> maybe then you can add yournamerepository
<Peace-> ppa1 mean the first version of the package
<tonymc> i'll ask there thanks
<Peace-> tonymc: 6.0~b5+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<Peace-> 0.3.1-0ubuntu1
<Peace-> something like that
<tonymc> i think that's for packages already present in ubuntu repo, no?
<tonymc> or changed to ubuntu from debian
<Peace-> tonymc:  look  at this 0.8.0-0ubuntu0~sunab~lucid1
<Peace-> that it was fo kdenlive ppa made by kdenlive team
<tonymc> what does sunab stand for?
<Peace-> tonymc: it's the name of the user
<Peace-> tonymc: https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-release
<ThePub> what is this "New Activity" thing on the side of the desktop?
<ThePub> desktop seems to be as performant as the classic ubuntu desktop, even after turning off effects.  disappointing :(
<James147> ThePub: in kde activities are a way of grouping tasks (atm they can hold different applciation, widgets and wallpapers) much like virtual desktop do except they can be stoped and started... also there are plans to extend their functionality to expose features to applcations
<James147> (so that they can react differently depending on what activity they are on)
<ThePub> strange.  will have to find a way to turn that off.  annoying with it sitting there.
<ThePub> now if I could just get the desktop to react like regular ubuntu (fast), would be a happy camper :)
<tonymc> no one forcing you to use activities, but the feature can't be turned off the same way you can't really turn off virtual desktops
<James147> but you can remove the widget ^^
<James147> (and delete any extra activities)
<James147> ^^ try turning off nepomuks indexer and see if that helps with performance
<ThePub> when I moved the bar to the top, next thing I knew there was an additional tab along the side of the desktop which says "New Activity".  Not being a KDE user I have zero clue how it got there.  Must have clicked something unintentionally, the desktop is performing really poorly in comparison to regular Ubuntu.
<Peace--> ThePub: your language , i mean the first one is english?
<Peace--> ThePub: http://www.youtube.com/user/gotbletu#p/search/3/RRJJ4tG4lFQ  for activity
<DarkriftX> can anyone here think what could be causing my dbus-daemon to start using 99% cpu until killed? this happens almost once a week lately and until I kill it, no other programs will run
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<venkata> Hi all
<venkata> i have a small problem..my kubuntu has been upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04. Update went fine. But i cant enable desktop effects
<venkata> this message frequently : Desktop effects were too slow and have been suspended.
<venkata> If this was only a temporary problem, you can resume using the 'Alt+Shift+F12' shortcut.
<venkata> You can disable functionality checks in System Settings (on the Advanced tab in Desktop Effects).
<BluesKaj> venkata, which graphics cards ?
<BluesKaj> card rather
<venkata> no proprietary
<venkata> only Intel
<venkata> how do i know graphics chipset details ? any command
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep video
<venkata> no output
<venkata> with the above command. command simply exists
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA
<venkata> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<BluesKaj> so no recommended drivers in additonal drivers ?
<venkata> that message i didnt get as part of upgrade
<venkata> when 10.10 freshly installed earlier i didnt even get that
<venkata> on 10.10 desktop effects were fine
<venkata> where i can search in KDE for additional drivers info .. ?
<venkata> thanks for replies
<BluesKaj> kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<venkata> i found in Kmenu
<venkata> thanks
<venkata> it came with no proprietary drivers are used in system
<BluesKaj> and no recommended listed?
<venkata> yes no recommendations
<venkata> when effects enabled .. they are inforce for some time. after that disabling message popping out.
<venkata> the desktop cube effect was smoother earlier .. now it is very slow.
<BluesKaj> venkata, look in your package manager for xserver-xorg-video-intel to see if it's installed
<venkata> ok
<venkata> thanks'
<venkata> yes installed
<venkata> hello BluesKaj sorry for interrution
<venkata> any updates?
<BluesKaj> venkata, I see in the forums , some have been successful with the ' i915.modeset=0 ',  workaround
<Boomboy> All, am trying to decrease brightness for this laptop and am not able to find an option in system settings to do that?
<rbetzen> Boomboy, you should be able to find the System Settings > Power Management option.
<rbetzen> under Performance there is a brightness option.
<BluesKaj> rbetzen, he left
<rbetzen> Yea, saw that after the fact.
<BluesKaj> interesting that the option isn't in the display and monitor section , it would make more sense , even tho the power management is part of it's control
<BluesKaj> rbetzen, seems to me display is the first section that comes to mind
<rbetzen> True. I checked there first myself.  I had to look at the whole system settings and ask myself  if anything else could lend itself to the task before I realized I needed to check into power management.
<rbetzen> It would be interesting to have a bunch of people sit and do some tasks and see how often they have to hunt things down rather than just naturally go to the right option.
<BluesKaj> it's confusing to new users , i don't understand why these things are setup to be so arcane
<Peace--> BluesKaj: nvidia card and dual monitor
<Peace--> BluesKaj: do you know something ?
<Peace--> i have a user that has some problems
<rbetzen> I'm thinking that brightness actually fits under both options.  I'm not sure how to fix this one.  Maybe put the brightness control under monitors and reworking PowerDevil to just make the brightness adjustments automatically depending on settings.
<BluesKaj> Peace--, sorry I have no experience with dual monitors
<rbetzen> None here either, sorry.
<onebitxajax> òhola amigos
<BluesKaj> rbetzen, yes , one would think a simple hidden link would work
<AciD__> how do you reset/relaunch the sound server, sometime it just freeze then no more output sounds
<BluesKaj> AciD__,  are you sure it isn't the player that's causing the problem ?
<AciD__> BluesKaj: perhaps it could be the cause of pulseaudio or whatever backend is outputing sounds, but now I'm trying to listen to sounds from different programs, same effect : nothing
<AciD__> i tried with clementine, juk, kaffeine, vlc..
<AciD__> I'd hate to reboot for this :o
<AciD__> is there a service  sound restart cmd I could use ?
<AciD__> I tried /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart but it tells me : PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<BluesKaj> AciD__, that means you have to at least logout and back in again to restart pulseaudio ...personally i don't use pulseaudio , alsamixer does the job on my setup
<AciD__> BluesKaj: I use the default kubuntu config, perhaps not even pusleaudio, though it's running "/usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog"
<BluesKaj> AciD__, just look in system settings>multimedia>phonon
<AciD__> hum
<AciD__> just got the sound back after going to alsamixer and disabling auto-mute
<BluesKaj> check what audio playback device is in use
<AciD__> not sure why this changed something
<AciD__> BluesKaj: gstreamer, got only this backend
<BluesKaj> gstreamer is ok , but since vlc is my media player , I use the vlc phonon plugin
<AciD__> to be exact, I disabled auto-mute, then tried to output sounds with mpg123
<AciD__> I didn't know there was a phonon backend for vlc
<AciD__> is it necessary, I mean, I use vlc with kde without problem
<BluesKaj> AciD__, are you on 10.10 ?
<AciD__> nop, 11.04
<AciD__> with kde 4.6.2
<BluesKaj> odd, alsamixer no longer shows automute here , kde 4.7
<BluesKaj> I fail to see why kde 4.7 would delete it
<BluesKaj> or how
<subr00t> hi
<subr00t> is the TelepathyQt4 preinstalled in Kubuntu 10.10 (KDE 4.5.1) ??
<kevin_> hello guys i have necounterd with one problem could anyone plaese help me
<BluesKaj> kevin_, just ask your question
<kevin_> wait a sec
<kevin_> i will upload the snapshot
<kevin_> i am getting some question marks in the names of some mp3 files
<kevin_> and i am not able to copy, cut or rename these files pls help
<BluesKaj> kevin_, check permissions
<kevin_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/snapshot9i.png/
<kevin_> pls see this snapshot
<kevin_> those files have got read write permissions
<kevin_> i got this error when i tried moving the files using the terminal
<kevin_> cp: cannot stat `/mnt/sda5/MUSIK/western_classical/Antonio Vivaldi - 12 Concerti for Oboe and Violin op. 7/CD2/Concerto N\3709 en si b\202mol majeur, RV 373 - 08 - II. Grave.mp3': Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<kevin_> any one there?
<BluesKaj> kevin_, what's the destination folder or dir ?...paste the whole command
<kevin_> kevin@kevin-desktop:~/jdownloader/Antonio Vivaldi - 12 Concerti for Oboe and Violin op. 7$ ls
<kevin_> CD2
<kevin_> kevin@kevin-desktop:~/jdownloader/Antonio Vivaldi - 12 Concerti for Oboe and Violin op. 7$ cp -r CD2 "/mnt/sda5/MUSIK/western_classical/Antonio Vivaldi - 12 Concerti for Oboe and Violin op. 7"
<FloodBotK1> kevin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevin_> ok
<kevin_> how to solve this issue
<BluesKaj> kevin_, shouldn't the command be : cp -r CD2 "/mnt/sda5/MUSIK/western_classical/Antonio Vivaldi - 12 Concerti for Oboe and Violin op. 7" :~/jdownloader/Antonio Vivaldi - 12 Concerti for Oboe and Violin op. 7$
<kevin_> yes
<kevin_> but my partitions are premounted
<BluesKaj> I don't see why you are using the mount command then
<BluesKaj> if you have access to the drive in dolphin >places, whynot just copy and paste
<kevin_> i tried through the dolphin then too the error is coming!
<BluesKaj> what's the CD2 for in the string?
<BluesKaj> kevin_, cp -r /dev/sda5/MUSIK/western_classical/Antonio Vivaldi - 12 Concerti for Oboe and Violin op. 7" :~/jdownloader/Antonio Vivaldi - 12 Concerti for Oboe and Violin op. 7$
<kevin_> the source directory
<BluesKaj> the source dir should be listed after the device you are copying from
<BluesKaj> in the string , afaik
<kevin_> i tried renaming those files but those file are not getting renamed it shows error that those files do not exits
<BluesKaj> kevin_, you may be dealing with copy protection
<kevin_> oh i see
<BluesKaj> !protection
<kevin_> anyways to remove that
<BluesKaj> kevin_, install libdvdcss2
<tobago> i use vim on an kubuntu machine. when i yank some lines in the visual mode, close the file, open another file and try to paste the stuff, the register is empty. what's going wrong?
<BluesKaj> tobago, yank some lines in the visual mode?
<BluesKaj> tobago, why not leave the vim open while copying and pasting the line .
<tonymc> why not just use a graphical editor with proper clipboard support?
<draik> !websvn
<draik> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<bocman> wass up
<bocman> hello people
<bocman> some one  spaeks russian
<bocman> ?
<bocman> some one
<bocman> anybody
<BluesKaj> !ru | bocman
<ubottu> bocman: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bocman> thanks
<raevin> does anyone know if a user's home directory has to exist for them to log in via ssh?  I set up a dummy account for proxy access via ssh, and was forced to create a homedirectory using useradd, and deleted it from /etc/passwd
<raevin> nvm, found out my own answer, which is no lol
<jose> hola
<CoJaBo> How do I get GIMP to do... anything at all but segfault? Running Kubuntu 11.04.
<CoJaBo> installing from apt-get install gimp
<ArchangelSe7en> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/segmentation-fault-on-linux-unix.html
<Omneh> hi there, I have a new laptop, I just installed 11.04, it's a tablet and it has a wacom integrated as a touchscreen, but xsetwacom --list doesn't pick anything up
<Omneh> any ideas?
<CoJaBo> ..appearently the GIMP issue is a Kubuntu bug (defaulting to GTK+ theme Oxygen thats horribly broken)- where do I report it?
<Alexia_Death> Launchpad probably. But just for people here, if somebody comes complaining about non-working gimp - Tell them to change the GTK theme.
<CoJaBo> lol indeed o_o- never used launchpad before tho..
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<bazhang> !it | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-it
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-it
<xcv> Hello
<xcv> I am looking for a package manager GUI similar to YaST2 but i can't find anyone as complete as it. Do you know about anyone?
<xcv> Hello?? I am looking for a package manager GUI similar to YaST2 but i can't find anyone as complete as it. Do you know about anyone
<szal> xcv: YaST is much more than a package manager
<xcv> szal: yes, i know, but what i need is just a similar package manager, i feel very comfortable with it
 * szal does package management exclusively on the commandline
<draik> szal: Me too :D
<KimLaroux> Is there a way to change the order tasks changed upon scroll wheel in the task bar? It's the ONLY place on my desktop where it goes from left to right, Very annoying
<KimLaroux> s/changed/changes
<draik> s/changes/change
<xcv> szal: so... do you know about a similar package manager for (k)ubuntu?
<KimLaroux> yeah, lol, I thought of it after.. English isn't my native language ;)
<szal> xcv: no..  fairly obviously ^^
<draik> xcv: I didn't get your question, but Kubuntu already comes with one.
<draik> KimLaroux: I've not heard of that issue. Seems pretty odd that your scroll is 90'd
<xcv> what i'm asking for is a similar package manager GUI to yast in (k)ubuntu because i feel much more comfortable with it than with kpackagekit, software center or synaptic
<KimLaroux> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=228886 it's this bug. I run KDE 4.4.5. The bug report is said to be fixed, I suppose the ones running newer version can confirm this?
<ubottu> KDE bug 228886 in widget-taskbar "Mouse wheel over task manager switches windows in wrong order" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<draik> Sorry, I cannot replicate
<xcv> the wheel on the taskbar works fine for me ( kubuntu-desktop in natty, kde 4.6.2)
<szal> draik: w/ the same KDE version?
<szal> xcv: obviously, if the bug is marked as fixed ;)
<xcv> i didn't see that lol
<xcv> some package manager?
<draik> I believe so. How do I check my KDE version?
<KimLaroux> draik, I just go to a native KDE app and under Help > About KDE (Amarok, Dolphin, K3b...)
<draik> Thanks
<draik> 4.6.2
#kubuntu 2011-08-07
<Floclo> Hi any one here?
<xcv> me
<bazhang> yes
<Floclo> Cool
<Floclo> I'm new to linux and I am having trouble dual booting
<Floclo> It's a MacBook alum
<draik> BootCamp
<Floclo> I've followed the instructions on the ubuntu site but because I'm using kubuntu it's slightly different
<Floclo> I have everything working except when I boot to Linux partition I get
<Floclo> Operating system not found
<Floclo> I don't think grub installed
<xcv> Floclo: i'm sorry, but since have never used a mac, i can't help you
<Floclo> Should kubuntu install it by default or should I have been connected to the net to get it
<bazhang> !info grub-efi
<ubottu> grub-efi (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component main, is extra. Version 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3 (natty), package size 10 kB, installed size 112 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64 any-powerpc any-ppc64 any-sparc any-mipsel i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64 sparc mipsel)
<Floclo> No worries xcv
<bazhang> Floclo, intel mac? use refit
<Floclo> Yes
<Floclo> Refit is installed and working
<Floclo> I will have to go now i will come back later thanks so far for listening
<robbiesan> Hello, newb to Kubuntu, like it a lot.
<robbiesan> I have a question,
<robbiesan> How can I widen my internet pages by using two fingers on my touchpad? I good using the other OS
<bobweaver> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<chazwoza> hey guys...running kubuntu 11.04. How do I change my mouse cursor for GTK applications?
<chazwoza> ive changed the cursor in system settings, but in firefox etc when I put the mouse over it reverts back
<chazwoza> nobody? :(
<Rod_J> Is UbuntuOne available in Kubuntu or is "OwnCloud" the Kubuntu equivalent?
<bazhang> Rod_J, try in #ubuntuone perhaps
<Rod_J> OK, thanks
<bazhang> no reason you cannot use it with Kubuntu afaik
<pidus> Tried everything that I could find on the net to make youtube work on my ff, which worked flawlessly on 10.10, but refuses to go beyond a black screen in 11.04
<pidus> any insights?
<pidus> I guess #firefox is the place where I should be posing this question.
<Floclo> Hi guys
<Floclo> How do I check if grub is installed from the terminal in a live cd
<Floclo> I'm running dual boot on ms osx
<Linkmaster> Floclo: if you're using your system, grub should be installed - you can try pressing the 'shift' key, or wait for grub to show up.
<Floclo> Not working...
<Linkmaster> Alright
<Floclo> I have followed the dual boot instructions...
<Floclo> On ubuntu forums
<Floclo> But
<Linkmaster> Did you install windows before or after?
<Floclo> After finishing install I try to boot to kubuntu and I get no os found
<Floclo> I had osx lion first
<Floclo> I'm dual booting to kubuntu
<Floclo> Can I manually install to the kubuntu partition
<Floclo> Or maybe there is another issue
<Floclo> Any suggestions Linkmaster ?
<redeyyez> my laptop has issues detecting smb shares if its been connected to another network.  Have to reboot to get things working properly there must be a way to do this via terminal
<Linkmaster> Try installing grub into the kubuntu installation. I don't deal with OS X, so I'm not the best in the world for that
<Floclo> Yea how do I install manually?
<Linkmaster> redeyyez: you can ssh, if you know how[I don't know well enough to teach though, just giving you google ideas]
<Linkmaster> Floclo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<redeyyez> Linkmaster: thanks for the idea, i was leaning more towards a command to restart network services or something along that line
<Floclo> I found instructions for ubuntu but I can't use su
<Linkmaster> I wouldn't know about that, other then bringing down your network interface with ifconfig
<Floclo> Oohh
<Shirakawasuna> Floclo: supposed to be sudo
<Linkmaster> Floclo: using a live cd, just type 'sudo' and it'll be executed automatically
<Shirakawasuna> Floclo: ubuntu doesn't like 'su' alone. sudo su works, though
<Floclo> New site thanks Linkmaster and Shirakawasuna awesome help
<Floclo> Will seevhow i go
<Linkmaster> good luck
<redeyyez> no one has a lot of networking experience with kubuntu?
<Linkmaster> redeyyez: wait patiently. there are a lot of skilled people in the channel, but not all are at their clients at the moment
<redeyyez> tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart sometimes this helps
<redeyyez> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic#Configure laptops for multiple locations  Nice read here for future use.
<Floclo> Hey guys still going with this grub issue. In the mean time I thought I would chat about beginning with Linux
<Floclo> Any one got good resources for beginners to learn the system.
<Alexia_Death> Floclo: Best way to learn is to use it.
<Alexia_Death> Floclo: And google for solutions if you have problems.
<Alexia_Death> Unlike windows, most error messages on lunx can be copy-pasted.
<Floclo> Yea I'm trying to get dual boot on the Mac
<Alexia_Death> Wow
<Alexia_Death> Adavanced usecase...
<Floclo> Yeah problems ATM
<Floclo> ?
<Alexia_Death> having never ownes or used or even touched a mac I cant help you with that im afraid:(
<Floclo> Lol yeah there are guides online
<Alexia_Death> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook <- this looks through-
<Floclo> Hey should kubuntu install grub by default?
<Alexia_Death> It does usually
<Alexia_Death> but boot ing for mac-s is abit different so I dont know.
<Floclo> I'm trying to work out if it is installed on the partition I installed kubuntu to
<Floclo> Do you know how ican tell the terminal to look at dev/sda5 to see if it's installed?
<Alexia_Death> It would be easier to look in the config file and see if it is where it should be
<Alexia_Death> then just run grub-install in chroot to make sure its installed.
<Floclo> Were should it be if I'm looking in that drive
<Alexia_Death> hmm /dev/sda5 is a partition...
<Alexia_Death> I dont know how mac-s work but on pc-s default location for grub is the mbr
<Alexia_Death> you only ever install it on partition if you want to do chain loading I think :/
<Floclo> Ohhh I
<Floclo> Am thinking I don't know enough either yet
<Alexia_Death> yeah... Wait for a mac user to show.
<Floclo> I didn't want to install to mbr incase I screw my osx install
<Alexia_Death> Or take some risks and experiment:)
<Alexia_Death> Yeah.
<Alexia_Death> if you dont install it in mbr then you need to configure your os-x loader to chainload.
<Alexia_Death> but I dont know how thats done:)
<Alexia_Death> find a guide:)
<Alexia_Death> maybe you need that bootcamp thingy.
<Floclo> Yeah I've got refix as the boot loader
<Floclo> I've got a tut for ubuntu should it all work the same for kubuntu because if so it hasn't!
<Floclo> Any Mac users here"!?
<Floclo> So weird... I've got the got saying the kubuntu partition is basic data?!
<tobago> is vim on kubuntu broken? when i yank some line in visual mode, close the file, open another file and try to paste the stuff, the (default) register "" is empty. how come?
<tobago> vim on ubuntu itself (other machine) works as expected.
<szal> tobago: compare *buntu version and package version, then either answer your question yourself or question its validity ;)
<yofel> tobago: only thing I could think of is messing around  with the klipper settings. Maybe that messes up the clipboard handling
<yofel> or close klipper and check if it works then
<tobago> szal: ubuntu (kernel 2.6.24-29-generic): vim --version --> 7.1  / kubuntu (kernel 2.6.38-10-generic): vim --version --> 7.3
<yofel> well, that's two different vim versions, but it works fine for me in 7.3
<szal> kernel 2.6.24?  that's a heck of an unsupported version..
<tobago> szal: well on that kernel vim works perfectly.
<szal> smells like Intrepid or Jaunty
<yofel> it's hardy
<tobago> szal: even worse: heron ;)
<tobago> yofel right
<szal> which has ended its life recently even on the server
<yofel> er, no, it hasn't
<szal> er, yes, it has
<szal> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases server supported till april 2013
<tobago> szal: the desktop is not support any longer. but that's another story... it's because on that machine the gma500 intel chipset is not supported by linux.
<szal> ah, on the desktop, ok
<tobago> in newer versions the x11 doesn't support that chipset.
<tobago> anyway. i just want to get vim running on the current kubuntu...
<tobago> i means, it runs, but not as expected due to yanking/pasting in the register.
<tobago> yofel alright. i try killing klipper and then try the yanking/pasting again.
<yofel> I've klipper synchronised to xclipboard, matters maybe
<yofel> well, coffee break, bbl
<tobago> yofel: mmh. killed klipper but still the same issue.
<tobago> maybe a setting in the vimrc?
<Machtin> hey there! Any idea why it might be that I can use toslink in vlc, but my browsers won't play sound in flash and html5 (guess in everything else that has sound, too)? I checked opera and firefox.
<Peace-> Machtin: pulse could be the problem
<Machtin> feared that it might be.. fixable problem or would i have to remove pulse?
<Peace-> Machtin: well you could kill pulse
<Peace-> the sudo alsa force-reload
<Peace-> then
<Machtin> still no sound
<andriyko> hello. I'm running kubuntu 11.04(2.6.38-11-generic kernel) on hp6720s laptop. There is no sound when using laptop's speakers, but there is sound when using headphones via jack. Could you please help me?
<andriyko> !support | andriyko
<ubottu> andriyko, please see my private message
<dancapp> Can anyone tell me how to delete updates from the update-list in KPackageKit? I've got 3 updates which fail every time I try and action them, but they appear on the list every time it gets refreshed.
<kopp> hello
<kopp> i need help
<kopp> i have kubuntu 10.10 trinity desktop
<kopp> compiz effects won't work!
<kopp> anybody help me?
<Peace-> kopp:
<Peace-> ah trinity
<kopp> yes trinity
<Peace-> well... we don't support trinity version
<kopp> trinity don't have irc :/
<kopp> channel
<Peace-> kde is kde4 now
<Peace-> kde3 is dead
<kopp> rip
<Peace-> btw you should check if you have 3d
<ghettoblaster> got a question bout oneiric, can i ask it here, or is there another forum
<kopp> Peace-: i have 185 nvidia driver
<Peace-> you should ask into #ubuntu+1 but... you will not answered because the most use unity in that channel
<kopp> compiz run
<Peace-> ghettoblaster: you should ask into #ubuntu+1 but... you will not answered because the most use unity in that channel
<kopp> but effect's don't works
<Peace-> so...  you could ask here
<ghettoblaster> ty Peace ill try ;)
<kopp> and have a question
<kopp> the testing version of (K)Ubuntu will damage my computer?
<Peace-> it could
<Peace-> kopp: the stable version is 11.04
<Peace-> testing 11.10
<Peace-> users can install 11.04 , tester expert user can install 11.10 too
<kopp> an example: karnel have an overclocking bug and damage my computer. It is possible?
<kopp> *kernel
<Peace-> kopp: with alpha software you can demage your computer yes
<kopp> ok
<kopp> i wait for beta
<Peace-> even with beta
<Peace-> and even with rc
<Peace-> you need to wait for the release
<kopp> ok
<kopp> Peace-: thanks for help
<Peace-> kopp: btw why you are using trinity
<Peace-> kde3 has nothing more than kde4
<kopp> i have 3 os
<Peace-> kde4 uses less resources
<kopp> ubuntu natty kubuntu natty kubuntu maverick whit trinity
<kopp> i like kde3
<kopp> have bette compatible whit gtk apps
<Peace-> kopp: nope man
<Peace-> with the new theme for gtk now gtk applications looks like qt
<Peace-> kopp: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_A3bDTdsdVYQ/TO-SXmRmjuI/AAAAAAAAAiM/JpRi9tHCk98/s1600/gedit.png
<kopp> hm
<kopp> in my pc uses other gtk theme
<kopp> whit solid titlebar
<Peace-> bad theme then..
<kopp> kubuntu why not use oxygen by default on gtk apps?
<Peace-> kopp: oxygen-gtk
<Peace-> kubuntu uses oxygen-gtk
<Peace-> that is the best
<Peace-> look at gimp on my dekstop
<kopp> i download
<kopp> but i like still kde3
<kopp> because i like the old konsole more
<Peace-> well do as you wish
<Peace-> kopp: thi si my desktop http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/07/plasma-desktopoC1490.jpg
<kopp> when i drop a folder to the konsole on kde3
<kopp> i can chose cd, paste, mv, ln, cp
<kopp> and i like more konqueror 3.5 filemanager than 4
<Peace-> bah
<Peace-> i have used kde 3 too
<Peace-> there are no reason to keep kde3
<kopp> i keep it
<Peace-> ok
<kopp> and rtinity Enterprise Edition [1 DVD] have all kde3 programs whit firefox, thunderbird
<kopp> have devel kde3 apps
<kopp> have all
<kopp> have Kdevelop
<kopp> all education apps
<kopp> ALL QT3 APPS
<kopp> i can't wait natty whit trinity
<kopp> Peace-: what distro you have?
<Peace-> 11.04
<Peace-> with kde 4.7
<kopp> i restart and chose kde4
<_-[Kopp]-_> hello
<_-[Kopp]-_> Peace-: nvidia geforce 8600 gt is enough good for kwin 4?
<_-[Kopp]-_> Nvidia geforce 8600 gt is enough good for kwin 4?
<Peace-> _-[Kopp]-_: i have intel 945gm
<Peace-> 128 of memory
<_-[Kopp]-_> i have 700 mb video memory
<yofel> _-[Kopp]-_: 8600gt is plenty, I've had it running on a 6600
<_-[Kopp]-_> thanks for help
<_-[Kopp]-_> i find this:http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=136216
<_-[Kopp]-_> and i hate source because need devel packages
<_-[Kopp]-_> i need deb, or apt
<_-[Kopp]-_> Peace-: need deb package for kubuntu oxygen-gtk
<Peace-> search on muon or kpackagekit
<Peace-> it's on the repository
<_-[Kopp]-_> Peace-: se this image: http://noob.hu/2011/08/07/01.jpeg
<Peace-> you have already installed it
<Peace-> it's gtk2-oxygen
<Peace-> engines
<_-[Kopp]-_> but i need the theme
<Peace-> kid learn a bit of kde...
<Peace-> i have not time to feed you right now
<_-[Kopp]-_> right
<_-[Kopp]-_> Peace-: i need to compile the theme?
<yofel> _-[Kopp]-_: go to kpackagekit, install gtk2-engines-oxygen
<Peace-> yofel: he has that
<Peace-> already installed
<_-[Kopp]-_> i installed
<_-[Kopp]-_> but i need the theme
<_-[Kopp]-_> the oxygen-gtk theme
<yofel> true, but then I'm not sure what his problem is
<yofel> *sigh*
<_-[Kopp]-_> thanks
<_-[Kopp]-_> works
<yofel> _-[Kopp]-_: kopp, oxygen-gtk is an engine that renders the default KDE theme on gtk
<_-[Kopp]-_> i go to system precenses and see oxygen gtk theme
<_-[Kopp]-_> i added this repo: https://launchpad.net/~msb/+archive/testing
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<_-[Kopp]-_> BluesKaj: hejhej! :D
<tonymc> anyone had success with running KDE's text-to-speech?
<BluesKaj> hi  _-[Kopp]-_
<_-[Kopp]-_> BluesKaj: hi
<_-[Kopp]-_> tonymc: i don't try it because i have eyes
<ArchangelSe7en> Sam ?
<tonymc> i have eyes too, i just want it to work
<_-[Kopp]-_> tonymc: i can't help you
<_-[Kopp]-_> sorry
<tonymc> well you can just try it, see if it works - that way at least i know that it doesn't work only on my system
<tonymc> it's there in KDE system settings under accessibility
<ArchangelSe7en> brb
<reno__> hello there!
<reno__> who can help me with something?
<Linkmaster> !anyone | reno__
<ubottu> reno__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Linkmaster> :D
<reno__> i wanna install a win game on my kubuntu and i don't know commands to run a iso file....
<Linkmaster> I used to know this one, did it quite a few times awhile ago, give me a second
<Linkmaster> Its faily depedant on where you want to mount it, but   sudo mkdir /media/iso sudo modprobe loop sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop     is what your looking for
<reno__> i want only to open that iso and install
<Linkmaster> It can be shortened to "sudo mount /path/to/file.iso iso9660 -o loop" but the mounting directory makes life easier
<Linkmaster> I did this when trying to install neverwinternights, so from my experience, the best way to go about what you want is to "sudo mkdir /mnt/isoname" then "sudo mount /path/to/file.iso /mnt/isoname is9660 -o loop" to have it mount in the  /mnt directory. Once thats done, using wine or whatever, you can select the installation .exe
<reno__> let me try that
<reno__> found in mnt directory only game folder but empty
<reno__> you know if i can run installed games using wine?
<Linkmaster> Interesting, nothing came up?
<reno__> fount some scripts
<reno__> with mount and unmount
<reno__> says to copy in /bin but dont works
<reno__> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<marvin034> nabend allerseits
<marvin034> jemand anwesend der mir freundlicher weise bei einem wlan problem helfen kann?
<Ddpbf> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<marvin034> danke
<mac_> Am new to Kubuntu but 4 years experience with Ubuntu.  Using Ver 11.04 of Ubuntu, I notice that DigiKam lost its main taskbar but after a restart the taskbar would sometimes appear.  Recently I found the same problem with Kubuntu.  Does anyone know what might be causing the problem and offer a solution?
<raevin> anyone good w/ iptables?
<raevin> The man page for it doesntdo me justice on what I want/need to acoomplish
<vikapi> raevin: wat do u want to accomplish..
<raevin> vikapi: I have all my rules in the NAT table right now, because I need the pre-routing feature...however, I want to have a drop rule as well at the end of it all, but if I do iptables -A INPUT -j DROP, it filters before my NAT rules can come into effect
<raevin> should i do iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport <public port> -j ACCEPT too before the drop?
<raevin> well, i did that and it's not working either o.o
<Pi^2> Hi, been experiencing this weird problem...after a few days of everything running smoothly, my system will refuse to start any new processes...anything that I attempt to run simply appears in the taskbar as loading, disappears and never starts
<Pi^2> it's happened a few times, the only way to correct being restart, just happened right now (i currently can't start anything, can't even open a Konsole to see what's up)
<raevin> Pi^2: what does sysctl fs.file-max return?
<Pi^2> fs.file-max = 384044
<Pi^2> and i just checked my ps x output via xchat's /exec command...the processes im attempting to start are indeed "running", but not displaying on the GUI
<raevin> do sysctl fs.file-max=790759 && sysctl -p
<raevin> might have to be root
<raevin> samething happened my server a few times, the file descriptor/handles are set to a low amount
<Pi^2> k, sec
<raevin> yup
<Pi^2> hm, this did not appear to resolve the issue
<Pi^2> or must i restart my xsession?
<raevin> does it ressolve after you restart your computer?  you can try, doesn't hurt lol
<raevin> i did this on a headless machine so i can't say if x could cause it, but it owuldn't surprise me
<Pi^2> well, the problem resolves when I restart, but it always comes back after a few days
<Pi^2> ex, my uptime is about 6 days, which started when I had to reboot to fix the issue the last time around ^
<raevin> sounds like a file descriptor issue, but i thought the changes took effect immediately.  does it happen still if you just log out n log back in?
<Pi^2> i'll find out (about to disconnect)
<raevin> k
<Pi^2> yea , relogging fixed the issue
<raevin> maybe had to relog in for the sysctl settings to take effect o.o
<raevin> glad it's fixed now :)
<Pi^2> :)
<Pi^2> ty
<gadmin> hi
<raevin> np Pi^2 :D
<raevin> hey gadmin
<gadmin> i have problem
<gadmin> with my ubuntu
<gadmin> can somebody help me
<Linkmaster> Why don't you tell us
<Linkmaster> We can't help if we don't know anything thats wrong
<Linkmaster> Though, if its ubuntu, you should try #ubuntu
<gadmin> i can't  open my  csharp applications with mono
<gadmin> mono can open net framework based applications  and  i can't  i have kubuntu
<rectec794613> what directory are the plasma themes at?
<reno__> hi! how i can mount an iso to install a application, i using kubuntu
<raevin> reno__: sudo mkdir /media/iso && sudo mount -o loop /<path to iso> /media/iso
<raevin> not sure if there's a KDE-specific or GUI way, but that's the CLI way
<reno__> count where i have isofile?
<raevin> reno__: what do you mean?
<reno__> i have theat iso file in home/downloads/file.iso
<raevin> if the iso is at /storage/isos/super.iso, then the command would be mkdir /media/iso && sudo -o loop /storage/isos/super.iso /media/iso
<reno__> clear
<rectec794613> anybody know the answer to my question?
<rectec794613> what directory are the plasma themes at?
<raevin> rectec794613: have you tried doing a grep -r -H "<theme name>" /usr for a specific theme to see whre its at?
<rectec794613> doesnt show. my friend helped me with a theme not working the other day and he told me where the themes are but i dont remember now that the problem happened again
<rectec794613> he told me where to go to delete the theme files
<rectec794613> raevin: do you know where they are?
<raevin> rectec794613: sadly no, i'd only assume they're either in /usr or your home directory somewhere
<rectec794613> ok i'll do some digging around and tell you if i find it
<Snowhog> rectec794613: If you are looking for the Desktop Themes directory, they are at /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme (unless a downloaded theme was installed, in which case it will be in your user home directory (hidden))
<Snowhog> rectec794613: If a downloaded/installed Desktop Theme, then look in ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme
<rectec794613> oh ok
<rectec794613> looks like it might work
<rectec794613> yeah i think that's it
<rectec794613> Snowhog: thanks
<rectec794613> Snowhog: is the desktoptheme directory sopposed to be owned by root?
<Snowhog> rectec794613: If you are referring to the one in your user home directory, no. In /usr/share/..., yes.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: is there a reason why the changes made (installing/uninstalling themes) in the "Get Hot New Stuff" program don't make a difference in ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme?
<Snowhog> rectec794613: IIUC, when you download/install new Themes from "Get Hot New Stuff", they are installed in the users home directory.
<rectec794613> doesnt make a difference with me unless i manually delete the theme folder
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Are you saying that when you did so (downloaded/installed), that the resulting theme is showing as owned by root?
<rectec794613> no my home folder's desktoptheme directory is owned by me; i was looking at the wrong one before
<rectec794613> Snowhog: sorry forgot to add ur name to my post
<rectec794613> Snowhog: wow hold on. got another problem. my entire desktop changed back to the way it was a week ago
<rectec794613> Snowhog: again
<rectec794613> i need somebody to help me through this
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Well, did you just delete a theme directory?
<rectec794613> Snowhog: no
<rectec794613> Snowhog: left everything as it was
<Snowhog> rectec794613: And it just 'magically' changed while you were looking at it??
<rectec794613> Snowhog: but my wallpaper, widgets, icons, theme, and more are changed
<rectec794613> Snowhog: yeah im not kidding
<rectec794613> Snowhog: it happened once before
<Snowhog> rectec794613: What did you do just before it happened?
<rectec794613> Snowhog: switched desktops
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Do you have separate activities for desktops set?
<rectec794613> Snowhog: no but i use compiz
<Snowhog> rectec794613: So, if you switch back to the previous desktop, does it all look okay on that one?
<rectec794613> Snowhog: no all four of them are like that. ok well i can change it back but i need to know how to prevent this, and i think it has something to do with the themes
<rectec794613> Snowhog: lemme restart and i'll come back
<rectec794613> Snowhog: ok back
<rectec794613> Snowhog: i think i know why
<rectec794613> Snowhog: are the wallpaper and widgets, etc all stored in the desktoptheme's theme folder?
<rectec794613> Snowhog: side problem: how come if i try to open the trash it says "Malformed URL trash:/"
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Desktop Themes come with their own color scheme and widgets. I don't believe they come with their own wallpaper.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: what if you change the wallpaper while using the theme?
<Snowhog> rectec794613: I don't believe so. Wallpaper selection is not specifically part of a Desktop Theme package.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: well gimme a second gonna restart again
<rectec794613> Snowhog: hm well if you dont have a solution i guess i'll just change everything back, do a backup and hope for the best
<Snowhog> rectec794613: I don't use Compiz, as Kwin works just fine for my needs.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: yeah i just dont wanna reconfigure everything
<rectec794613> Snowhog: wait lol
<rectec794613> Snowhog: omg i cant believe this
<rectec794613> Snowhog: i was pressing super+tab because its the hotkey to my window switcher
<rectec794613> Snowhog: turns out its also used to switch desktop styles
<rectec794613> Snowhog: unbelievable
<rectec794613> Snowhog: all this trouble over nothing
<Snowhog> rectec794613: A keyboard shortcut that controls two actions!? I didn't think that was possible.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: no sometimes they take over eachother; sometimes the compiz hotkey works, sometimes its the kde
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Simple fix then. Reconfigure either one so that the keyboard shortcut key combo is different.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: yeah thats a huge load off my shoulders (no pun intended) i thought i had a serious problem there
<rectec794613> Snowhog: ok so anything i can do about the malformed url error when opening the trash?
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Delete the Trash widget and readd it. See if it works then.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: im having the problem with the kickoff shortcut under "Computer"
<Sa[i]nT> I come from windows and I'm used to the WinSDK, where do I look to make applications in kubuntu? Not QT if at all.
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Clarify please?
<xzased> Hi. I am using dolphin to sftp into one of my servers. I added it as a network folder, but it always prompts me 3 times for my password, even when 'save password' is checked. Is there a way to make dolphin use kwallet or something similart so it doesn't ask me for the password again?
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Okay, understand. You are trying to open Trash via K > Computer > Trash and it won't let you, saying malformed URL
<rectec794613> Snowhog: exactly
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Can you open the Trash from the Trash widget (either on your Panel or the Desktop, assuming it's in one of those locations)?
<rectec794613> Snowhog: no, the only way i can is by opening dolphin and going to it through the places menu
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Which Desktop Theme are you using, and what version of Kubuntu and KDE?
<rectec794613> Snowhog: H2O, Kubuntu 11.04, KDE 4.6.2
<Snowhog> rectec794613: If you change Desktop Themes, to Oxygen say, does the problem persist - can you access the Trash via K > Computer > Trash?
<rectec794613> Snowhog: yeah same problem
<rectec794613> Snowhog: if its any problem with you i dont need to access trash that way *that bad*
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Has this been a problem 'always' for you, or can you remember when it first became a problem?
<rectec794613> Snowhog: i think its always been like this. i've had problems from the start using this on my new pc, and have been through several reinstallations
<rectec794613> Snowhog: whats KIOExec? should i reinstall it?
<Snowhog> rectec794613: You might want to concider upgrading to KDE 4.6.4 (you are behind with your 4.6.2 release).
<rectec794613> whenever i check for updates it gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/5DjT6EuZ  I'm using Muon
<WFeather> Need help getting a ATI 6870 and nVidia GTX 260 to both work with Kubuntu 11.04, want to run 2 monitors on the 6870(in DVI already done)
<WFeather> plus one on DVI on the 260
<rectec794613> sorry i mean
<rectec794613> Snowhog: whenever i check for updates it gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/5DjT6EuZ I'm using Muon
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Change to a different Server in Muon > Settings > Configure Software Sources > Kubuntu Software > Download from (I use Server for the United States)
<rectec794613> Snowhog: yeah thats what im using. should i just delete those repos?
<rectec794613> Snowhog: or uncheck?
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Those entries are written incorrectly.
<Snowhog> rectec794613: What ppa's from launchpad had you tried to add?
<rectec794613> Snowhog: i havent added those
<rectec794613> Snowhog: cant check for updates and the only one i have to do is for wine
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Well, someone did, as ppa repositories are not included in a Kubuntu installation.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: so what should i do?
<Snowhog> rectec794613: I would delete them myself - they don't work as written anyway.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: can i do that from a terminal? i dont see them listed in the software sources
<Snowhog> rectec794613: If you want to upgrade to KDE 4.6.4 (recommended IMO), you do so by closing Muon (if it's running) and open a console and type: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa followed by sudo apt-get update and then sudo apg-get dist-upgrade
<rectec794613> Snowhog: ok hopefully muon will be better once it finally rolls around as the official package manager and installer of kubuntu
<Snowhog> rectec794613: As to deleting those malformed ppa entries, open Muon and go to Software Sources and locate the entries there and delete them.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: as i said before, i cant find the exact same repo's as the error lists. what should i look for?
<rectec794613> Snowhog: gonna backup my home folder then do the upgrade
<Snowhog> rectec794613: In Software Sources click on the Other Software tab and look for the ones with ppa in them
<rectec794613> Snowhog: should i delete all the ppa's? thats like 3/4ths of the list
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Take a screenshot and post to pastebin so I can look at what you have.
<rectec794613> what site do i use for pics?
<Snowhog> rectec794613:  http://pastebin.com like you did earlier
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Hmm. If pastebin won't allow images to be posted, then post the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: i just dont know how to do it on pastebin
<rectec794613> Snowhog: can i just send it please?
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Sure.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: not getting it?
<cher> kubuntu's version of dmidecode is broken or not uptodate. It reports "<OUT OF SPEC>" for DDR3 SO-DIMMs.
<IdleOne> Where do I change/set my default browser again?
<rectec794613> IdleOne: System Settings>Default Applications>Web Browser
<IdleOne> rectec794613: thank you :)
<IdleOne> simple solutions evade me :/
<rectec794613> IdleOne: No problem
<erinaceus> Evening, I have a problem concerning apt-get i was installing drivers for kubuntu and it got stucked so i forced the process to stop and the lock remained, after deleting it manually i got an error mesage that i interrupted apt-get and i had to run "dpkg --configure -a" now i get the following output: http://paste.kde.org/107335/ anyone can help me?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, can I change the colors of the popup system notification for notices from Amarok?
<raevin> erinaceus: can you do this? sudo apt-get update -f
<raevin> or -f update, forgot which way it goes
<LINKSWORD2> I believe it's update -f
<erinaceus> raevin: nope, produces the same error message
<LINKSWORD2> I haven't used that command in a while. xD
<raevin> erinaceus: what does cat /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0002 give?
<raevin> LINKSWORD2: lol, me neither, surprised i even remembered it exists lol
<LINKSWORD2> I need to change the colors of the popup system notifications.. And if I can, set specific colors for specific notices.
<erinaceus> raevin: just 512 lines saying "#padding" and an empty one at the end
<raevin> erinaceus: try deleting the file
<raevin> LINKSWORD2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1318289
<raevin> dunno if it'll work, but it looks like it will
<erinaceus> raeving: Seems to have worked, sry to have bothered u when the solution was this obvious but i just reinstalled kubuntu after crashing it by attempting something like that :D So i hesitated, thx
<raevin> LINKSWORD2: otherwise, look here: http://userbase.kde.org/Amarok/Manual/ConfiguringAmarok
<raevin> erinaceus: it's no prob :)  better to ask than to have abroken system, lol.
<erinaceus> raeving: Yeah, that's what i thought too
<rectec794613> Snowhog: ok its finished
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Wow! You must have a very good Broadband connection. Have you rebooted (did it require you to) yet?
<rectec794613> Snowhog: haha well its just basic cable. ok i'll go reboot, wish me luck
<rectec794613> Snowhog: didnt require me to, but now i think the update notifier's working, just no updates listed
<rectec794613> Snowhog: do it anyway?
<Snowhog> rectec794613: And are you now running KDE 4.6.4 (About > KDE)
<rectec794613> Snowhog: still says 4.6.2, a restart couldnt hurt
<LINKSWORD2> Looks like I need to update / upgrade Amarok.
<LINKSWORD2> Terminal isn't accepting my command, although I may be entering it incorrectly...
<raevin> LINKSWORD2: what does the cli give you?
<LINKSWORD2> .... Excuse me? CLI?
<raevin> the command prompt/terminal
<raevin> what command ar eyou running and what happens when u do
<Snowhog> rectec794613: In Software Sources > Updates tab, check Important and Recommended updates and under Release upgrade, select Normal Releases
<LINKSWORD2> Snowhog: You just said what I needed. Thanks.
<rectec794613> lol
<LINKSWORD2> ... Maybe not.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: it already was like that
<LINKSWORD2> Anyways, raevin... sudo apt-get install amarok -update
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Then I'd shutdown and reboot.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: ok brb
<raevin> LINKSWORD2: what happens when you do that command?
<LINKSWORD2> "Not found" lol
<raevin> LINKSWORD2: well, it was also written in 2009, lol.  here, follow this: http://userbase.kde.org/Amarok/Manual/ConfiguringAmarok#Notifications
<raevin> LINKSWORD2: sorry, didn't see that until i sent you the ubuntu link
<LINKSWORD2> raevin: What I want is to change the color of the SYSTEM NOTIFICATIONS
<LINKSWORD2> No, I'm not shouting. I'm emphasizing what I want to change.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: ok it updated to 4.6.5, and for some reason, my Google background image changed
<raevin> LINKSWORD2: sorry, guess i mis-understood since you mentioned amarok in your original question/support msg o.o
<Snowhog> rectec794613: KDE 4.6.5 is the latest 'stable' version - it's what I'm using. Good job.
<LINKSWORD2> No prob.
<LINKSWORD2> If it's possible to change the color of the system notification for specific application related notices, that's what I want to do...
<LINKSWORD2> Thus why I mentioned Amarok.
<bobweaver> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<rectec794613> Snowhog: i think my lists are the same. i still keep getting the 404 error
<Snowhog> rectec794613: On the same to lists - boxee and ppa.launchpad?
<Snowhog> *two
<rectec794613> Snowhog: exactly the same as last time: http://pastebin.com/5DjT6EuZ
<rectec794613> Snowhog: got a backup of sources.list.d. gonna sudo rm the respective repos
<rectec794613> Snowhog: ok well all i could delete in the sources.list.d folder was boxee, that fixed the 404 on *that*, however the ppa's are still getting 404s and i cant find them in the sources.list.d folder
<rectec794613> Snowhog: trying sources.list
<rectec794613> Snowhog: no luck
<Snowhog> rectec794613: You won't find it in that file. The one that is producing the 404 is going to be /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-ppa-natty.list  You can verify that by commenting (unchecking) it in Software Sources > Other Software tab.
<david> hello all, just looking for advice
<Guest51948> I am trying to find a utility of application that allows me to record a macro or actions via GUI
<LINKSWORD2> !system notification
<LINKSWORD2> Guest51948: Let me look for something. I think I know what I can recommend...
<rectec794613> Snowhog: ok fixed it
<rectec794613> Snowhog: i'll explain how
<rectec794613> Snowhog: i did a sudo apt-get update from the terminal. it gave me errors different from the ones listed in muon. i cd'd to sources.list.d and sudo rm'd their files
<rectec794613> Snowhog:  updated again and it was fixed
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Do you still have the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-ppa-natty.list file?
<rectec794613> Snowhog: no i deleted it and it didnt solve any problems, should i restore it?
<Snowhog> rectec794613: Well, it's the repository file that upgraded you to KDE 4.6.5, so without it, you'll not be able to get updates to your KDE 4.6.5 files you just upgraded to.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: ok
<rectec794613> Snowhog: ok i copied it back
<rectec794613> Snowhog: thanks for ur help
<Snowhog> rectec794613: After copying it back, and in a console, redo the update command: sudo apt-get update and see if you still get the 404 error. I'd be curious.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: yeah i already did
<rectec794613> Snowhog: no errors in term. no errors in muon
<Snowhog> rectec794613: I use Muon, but not for package management. I always do my installs/removals/purges and updates/dist-upgrades from the console.
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm...
<LINKSWORD2> raevin, you still here?
<Snowhog> rectec794613: I'm glad that you were able to get that small niggle resolved.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: would i seem more pro if i did it like that?
<raevin> LINKSWORD2: yearh, sorry, gf's over so kinda afk a bit
<Snowhog> rectec794613: I choose to do it from the console with sudo apt-get because I like the user control it provides. I have nothing against Muon, and installed it back when it was first announced. I just prefer using the command line. I use Muon for 'finding' packages I might want to use.
<LINKSWORD2> claydoh: I think I need your help, mate.
<rectec794613> Snowhog: yeah seems like apt-get can be faster. at least it seems like it is when words are whizzing past
<claydoh> LINKSWORD2:  yes?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm missing some kind of script or plugin from the Notification Manager in System Settings.
<LINKSWORD2> .... I've also forgotten how to find images captured with KSnapshot.
<claydoh> LINKSWORD2: images usually save to where you tell it to, though the default is /Documents iirc
<rectec794613> well later guys
<LINKSWORD2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<claydoh> ....or is it /Desktop
<claydoh> LINKSWORD2: as to notifications, more info needed
<LINKSWORD2> Trying to upload an image. imagebin is being a pain in the neck.
<LINKSWORD2> There we go.... http://imagebin.org/166862
<claydoh> which kde version? kcm_knotify is in kdebase-runtime in 4.6 and earlier, kde-runtime in 4.7
<LINKSWORD2> KDE 4.7.
<claydoh> it is part of kde-runtime, do you have
<claydoh> /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_knotify.so
<LINKSWORD2> .... Huh?
<claydoh> the image you have gives the error that kcm_knotify is missing
<LINKSWORD2> Clay, please explain more... And you may query if you need.
<claydoh> do you have the file /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_knotify.so
<LINKSWORD2> I honestly don't know...
<claydoh> well, take a looksee :P
<LINKSWORD2> How might I find that?
<claydoh> use a file manager,  dolphin
<LINKSWORD2> No, it doesn't appear to be there.
<claydoh> my only suggestion on this is to try reinstalling the package kde-runtime, which will reinstall that file if it is missing
<LINKSWORD2> sudo apt-get install kde-runtime ???
<claydoh> sure, or use a package manager of your choice.
<claydoh> may have to add ''--reinstall'' if it already installed
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I suppose I may have to find out....
<LINKSWORD2> OK, good.
<LINKSWORD2> Now, claydoh if you don't mind, I have an additional question....
<claydoh> LINKSWORD2: shoot
<LINKSWORD2> Bang!
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<LINKSWORD2> I would like to change the colors of the system notifications, and if possible, do so for notices from specific programs, like Amarok.
<claydoh> thats all in whatever plasma theme you use iirc
<LINKSWORD2> Uh.... ????
<claydoh> I don't know a way to change just the notifications
#kubuntu 2012-07-30
<em> I think that Kubuntu (probably actually Ubuntu) has completely broken the ia32-lib packages
<OerHeks> em, 12.04 is multi-arch
<aweu> hello
<aweu> hello
<ludlow> hello
<ludlow> anyone here running Netrunner?
<kaxmx> anyone here ever built an ecrypted root FS linux install that uses TPM for authentication? can you give me some guidance on how to set it up?
<aweu> nope
<chronos> my systray widget at panel become HUGE, getting half of my 1920px screen
<chronos> and new systrays on other panels do same
<chronos> how fix it?
<chronos> my systray widget at panel become HUGE, getting half of my 1920px screen and new systrays on other panels do same.... how fix it?
<chronos> ops
<rickey> well hello
<rickey> not sure if anyone is here?
<z1lt0id> i would just like to say that out of the derivatives Kubuntu is my favourite :)
<Phiscribe> bada bing
<kaxmx> hey i have a question about kubuntu install from the alternate cd
<kaxmx> does it support installing the latest packages from the internet?
<uglyoldbob> so im having a problem booting my uefi computer after updating the bios
<uglyoldbob> i can still get the kubuntu installation disc to boot
<kaxmx> uglyoldbob, is it hte kubuntu install disc or just booting off a CD in general
<kaxmx> ?
<uglyoldbob> i got it fixed. here's what I did: I booted from the kubuntu install disc, selected restore the system, got a shell on the system root (/dev/sda2 for me), mounted /dev/sda1 (the efi stuff), and did apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64
<kaxmx> neat
<Daskreech> uglyoldbob: good job
<uglyoldbob> hmm: it also appears the uefi/bios update causes the cpu to use more power (when using the uefi menu), (cpu fan is louder than before)
<livingdaylight> greetings Daskreech
<lordievader> Good morning
<ovidius> \away
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dcorbin_work> Xorg is taking 99% of 1 CPU (making my system very sluggish).  Any idea how to figure out what it's doing?
<jdrs_> jdrs !!
<jdrs> great
<kavurt> i created a custom keyboard layout. but i cannot assign a shortcut to that one, while i can assign shortcuts to standard layouts. is there a file i can edit for this?
<jdrs> kavurt: You mean you want to assign shortcut keys for your applications?
<kavurt> jdrs: to change keyboard layouts
<jdrs> What layout do you want to use?
<jdrs> kavurt: you just want to change keyboard layout? Is that it?
<kavurt> i created a custom one. i can switch clicking on the icon on system tray.
<jdrs> So all is good?
<kavurt> but for exampe i have us keyboard. i assigned Meta+u for that. and it works. but for custom one doesn't
<kavurt> jdrs: it's not a big deal. but i thought there might be a file that i can edit manually. if anybody knows.
<jdrs> kavurt: Sorry. I don't think I can help you. Maybe wait a bit more and somebody might get you the answer.
<kavurt> thanks
<rickey> my shoock wave keep faling ,where do i get updates
<jdrs> flash?
<rickey> yes
<jdrs> Did you install manually or from kubuntu-restriced-extras?
<jdrs> And what browser?
<rickey> no and firefox
<jdrs> Did you install it?
<jdrs> No?
<rickey> well  that is chrome that i had to install
<jdrs> You have to install flash for firefox too.
<rickey> things like new,s video,s
<rickey>  noooot not man
<rickey> no not manu
<rickey> ok ty
<rickey> ill do that
<jdrs> You'll install manually?
<rickey> not if i dont have too
<jdrs> Try to run apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jdrs> It's gonna install flash too
<rickey> ok ty
<rickey>  i have been away fron linux foe years and years thats why i am green
<jdrs> I'm still green too. IRC and Google showed me the ropes. And am still learning.
<livingdaylight> such a shame kubuntu is being orphaned
<livingdaylight> shame on you canonical/shuttleworth  :D
<livingdaylight> hola Daskreech
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  it may not be such a bad thing . considering what canonical's done to ubuntu desktops
<livingdaylight> in Ubuntu software center offers to install .deb packages. How does it work in kubuntu? right-click doesn't offer Muon to deal with it, do we do it the old-fashined way, what was it? sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb>  ?
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: jajajajaa
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: now, I hadn't thought of it that way, lol
<BluesKaj> muon has the same options as any package manager livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> I'm only in kubuntu coz of Unity not functioning to my liking, do still find it kde ugly, but at least it works :)
 * livingdaylight hides
<jdrs> What were you using before?
<livingdaylight> Ubuntu
<jdrs> No, I mean the DE.
<livingdaylight> ubuntu=unity
<Riddell> livingdaylight: kubuntu isn't being orphaned
<livingdaylight> jdrs: ? you mean Gnome?
<jdrs> yes
<jdrs> You can always install gnome-shell if you don't like unity
<BluesKaj> you can dress up kde much more thanthe ubuntu desktops IMO , you just have to do a little work
<livingdaylight> yes, Ubuntu as it used to be, i.e. Gnome
<pozic> I have konsole open and then execute gnome-terminal, but gnome-terminal is not displayed above konsole then. Why not?
<pozic> It's as if I need to give manual focus to the window to get it to be on top.
<livingdaylight> jdrs: I gave Deepin a whirl but didn't enjoy my gnome-shell experience, windows kept popping open from the side
<BluesKaj> pozic:  ask in #ubuntu
<Sentynel> livingdaylight: the default GUI package installer in Kubuntu is the QApt Package Installer, which should be automatically associated with .deb files
<livingdaylight> Sentynel: so, why when right-clicking the .deb file am I not offered options to install it?
<BluesKaj> Sentynel:  that's a given on any 'buntu system
<Sentynel> livingdaylight: it's under open with, or just left click it
<Sentynel> BluesKaj: QApt is Kubuntu specific
<livingdaylight> Sentynel: must have missed it. Anyway, sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb> seems to have worked
<BluesKaj> Sentynel:  and debs arent ?
<pozic> BluesKaj: why?
<Sentynel> BluesKaj: he was asking about installing .debs in Kubuntu...
<BluesKaj> you're asking a gnome question , pozic
<pozic> BluesKaj: no, I am not.
<pozic> BluesKaj: do you know anything about KDE at all?
<pozic> BluesKaj: because, in fact, I have already solved it and it has _everything_ to do with KDE.
<pozic> BluesKaj: which makes your comment all the more stupid.
<BluesKaj> pozic:  nice
<pozic> BluesKaj: why do you respond to people when you don't know what you are talking about?
<livingdaylight> Sentynel: my bad, I do see it now
<BluesKaj> pozic:  then why did you ask about a gnome app , if you're so knowledgable
<pozic> BluesKaj: I used the word gnome-terminal.
<pozic> BluesKaj: and it has nothing to do with gnome-terminal specifically.
<pozic> BluesKaj: it's the same for many other applications.
<pozic> BluesKaj: and in fact it has been discussed on a mailing list already where everyone agreed it was a KDE issue.
<pozic> BluesKaj: and as such, I suggest you drop your ego and just acknowledge that you made a rather stupid reply.
<BluesKaj> ok let's split hairs and fill the text with rhetoric and irrelavent comments
<pozic> BluesKaj: split hairs? You said I had to go to #ubuntu.
<pozic> BluesKaj: imagine that I was some poor loser without a brain.
<pozic> BluesKaj: then I now would have been in #ubuntu and people telling me there would say I have to go to #kubuntu.
<pozic> BluesKaj: please, don't say anything if you don't know what you are talking about.
<BluesKaj> pozic:  wow , you're easily insulted ,
<BluesKaj> but you don't mind handing them out
<pozic> BluesKaj: that's because I don't speak nonsense all day long.
<BluesKaj> pozic:  no , just here
<pozic> BluesKaj: again, YOU are the only one who has communicated utter crap.
<pozic> BluesKaj: YOU should apologize for your CRAPPY output.
<pozic> BluesKaj: YOU should get rid of your EGO and ACK. you are WRONG>
<pozic> BluesKaj: this is 'official Kubuntu support'.
<pozic> BluesKaj: whoever is behind this should kick you in the nuts.
<pozic> BluesKaj: because you are only spreading misinformation.
<livingdaylight> I'm an advocate of free speech, but I think you've both aired your feelings now, no? common guys, we're all on the same team; if we're not there is enough room in the World without steppin on each other's toes
<pozic> I think free speech is only useful for those who have anything to say.
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  I'm no longer responding he's been put on ignore here
<pozic> You are not entitled to communication just because you can type.
<jdrs> pozic: Have you found a way to not let the gnome-terminal shrink? Mine is shrinking.
<jdrs> lol
<BluesKaj> that's one angry bird :)
<BluesKaj> got booted from ubuntu a while back as well iirc
<livingdaylight> shame for one I also wondered what the remedy had been
<Sentynel> my guess would be the focus stealing protection settings
<jdrs> Mine was shrinking crazily. But found a workaround.
 * BluesKaj has no use for gnome-terminal , I think  :)
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<BluesKaj> jdrs:  he got booted
<jdrs> BluesKaj: what does it have to do with me?
<lordievader> Who got booted?
<lordievader> And why?
<BluesKaj> nm lordievader , jdrs , I had a response in the text here that i forgot about and it got p[osted by mistake , my apologies
<jdrs> k
<BluesKaj> i have a couple of pcs that I'm working on here and one keeps dropping it's uuid and fstab has to be redited , so I'm a bit distracted
<livingdaylight> I seem to have accidentally triggered a mouse gesture I was not aware of and instead of hitting the tab i was reaching for i opened u 4 workspaces compiz style. Anyone know about this. Can't seem to reproduce the guesture, though I try to recall it
<BluesKaj> bbl
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Perhaps it is a binding to the screen corners, try to ram your mouse in the screen corners and see if something happens.
<livingdaylight> lordievader: yes! yes, lol... nice one, I learnt something new :)
<lordievader> livingdaylight: You can configure these bindings too, let me check for you where that was.
<livingdaylight> thank you lordievader
<livingdaylight> its not the first time its happened to me, but now I know. Could be useful it opens every application window on the screen, so one can navigate to it without having to go through the werkspaces aguess.
<lordievader> livingdaylight: System Settings -> Workspace Behaviour -> Screen Edges
<livingdaylight> thank you
<lordievader> livingdaylight: No problem
<TImewarper> hey
<TImewarper> i would like to know if updating my system while the time is 3 hours off might cause any problems? Like with timestamps etc
<TImewarper> (notice this is the first time i installed the system when i havent adjusted the clock)
<genii-around> TImewarper: It can cause issues, yes
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> FWIW, connecting to the internet should auto-sync the clock I think ^^
<genii-around> apachelogger: Not if you don't have ntpd, pretty sure
<apachelogger> well, there used to be a time when our ifup script had ntpdate hardcoded
<apachelogger> genii-around: /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate
<apachelogger> on non-static updates that will slew though
<apachelogger> i.e. speed up or slow down the clock to reach the target time rather than simply switching to the target time
<jdrs_> jdrs !
<livingdaylight> what is with all these connectios closed and reset
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  auto join options in the irc client ...lots of ppl join , but don't participate, just lurk until they need something
<BluesKaj> and after a certain period of inactivity some clients autodisconnect  , then there are poor connections that drop out as well
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: I see. Impression I got is its worse in kubuntu but maybe not
<Frank-Man> hi Guys, AWN (Avant Window Navigator Dock) is confused after testeing 4.9 rc2. There a know problems?
<Frank-Man> Docky and Cairo Dock are confused too after update
<seele> what is the kubuntu users mailing list? is it kubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com or just kubuntu@lists.ubuntu.com?
<genii-around> seele: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users
<seele> thanks
<genii-around> np
<BluesKaj> genii-around:  have you heard of a bootup freeze after connecting hdmi to a HDTV in single output mode ? I'm at a loss on that one
<BluesKaj> it's a laptop
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Haven't seen that before
<BluesKaj> genii-around:  I'm quoting " it broke when i told nvidia settings to disable my latpop screen and ONLY use my HDTV over HDMI as the only monitor.
<genii-around> I wonder if kdm knows it's supposed to be on the hdmi
<BluesKaj> it's Lazure over at ubuntu
<BluesKaj> lightdm or gdm on ubuntu then , genii-around
<genii-around> BluesKaj: lightdm
<genii-around> Apologies on lag, work is busy
<BluesKaj> genii-around:  are you a member at #kubuntuforums?, looks like I need an invite
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Not that i know of
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<genii-around> BluesKaj: From what i can tell of http://www.kubuntuforums.net/register.php Referrer is not a mandatory field
<BluesKaj> yes, genii-around , I'm a member on the website , appaarently their freenode chat requires an invitation
<dougl> err - is there another live forum for kubuntu?
<dougl> BluesKaj, genii-around ^^^?
<dougl> now why would it be invite only - hmmm
<BluesKaj> dougl:  I think it's an admin chat, by invite only
<dougl> BluesKaj, Hey - how are you? Admin = sounds boring with not much for me to learn. Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> dougl:  dunno for sure , but it's prbly a good guess , considering :)
<dougl> ah - yes, forum admin... <snore>
<dougl> BluesKaj, agreed - all good things will make it here eventually anyway.
<BluesKaj> seeing a lot of problems lately with laptop hdmi outputs causing freezes on boot and at login , the nvidia settings in single output mode seems to be the culprit
<bbeck> Has anyone installed the telepathy IM client?  I ask because I'm not certain the quick chat plasmoid is working as it should.  When an IM comes in the avatar of the user that sent it appears.  But that's all that it does.  Clicking on the avatar doesn't do anything.
<BluesKaj> bbeck: I tried empathy  , it doesn't accept text input on my OS 12.10 ...seems to be broken
<bbeck> BluesKaj: Oh, this isn't empathy, it's the KDE replacement for Kopete.
<bbeck> For the most part everything works, just not that plasmoid.
<BluesKaj> konverstaion or quassel for irc , oopd sorry ...my eyes played tricks on me again
<BluesKaj> bbeck:  I mix them up
<bbeck> lol, not a problem.
 * BluesKaj is having a long senior moment , today :P
<BluesKaj> weird I have all thes telepathy related libs and associated apps installed, but no app named telepathy, there's kde-telepathy but it doesn't launch
<genii-around> !info telepathy-core
<ubottu> telepathy-core (source: meta-telepathy): Telepathy Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 26 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<genii-around> !info telepathy-core quantal
<ubottu> telepathy-core (source: meta-telepathy): Telepathy Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 26 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<BluesKaj> thanks genii-around
<rickey> man i need my video soundi have chrome and my video is working but it has no sound
<rickey> ooooooo by the way im in kubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> rickey: does the video have sound on videos stored on your pc ?
<rickey> just wondering would i be better off going back  to firefox?
<rickey> i dont know
<rickey>  new install have none
<BluesKaj> rickey:  ok did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<rickey> should i try to play a movie?
<rickey> yes
<rickey> i will admit ,i am very green
<BluesKaj> yes try to play a youtube downloaded
<BluesKaj> use youtube-dl , you may have to install youtube-dl
<azevedo_> Hello, someone else sow a KDE issue when you minimized some application?
<BluesKaj> azevedo_:  explain in more detail please
<BarkingFish> this is annoying. A package I want to use with kde is not turning up as being available. I hope to god it's not been discontinued/withdrawn...
<BarkingFish> !info kstars precise
<ubottu> kstars (source: kstars): desktop planetarium for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 896 kB, installed size 3388 kB
<BarkingFish> i think I may have a repo problem.
<genii-around> BarkingFish: That would be my first guess, yes
<azevedo_> BluesKaj: It do not happen every time, however some times I have, for example, firefox as well as terminal and Dolphin open. If I close some of them ( firefox mostly), my low-down painel shows the terminal  over the Dolphin  botton. The correct should be side by side.
<BarkingFish> genii-around, Who deals with our mirrors? I'm using the gb.archive.ubuntu.org mirror, and all I get when I try to install kstars is an error telling me:  E: unable to locate package kstars
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Did you do something like sudo apt-get update  to get latest list?
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Also it occurs to me your internet could be congested from Olympics
<BarkingFish> yep, I did.  I've been through that a coupla times, I don't get any errors or anything.
<BarkingFish> And there is no net congestion either. I managed to download a 900mb file about 20 minutes ago
<BarkingFish> Just obtained an entire audio copy of the New Testament in Tok Pisin :)  That's gonna be fun to listen to...
<azevedo_> BarkingFish: kstars could be find when you used *ubuntu 11.04?
<BarkingFish> azevedo_, yes. I had it installed on both 11.04 and 11.10
<BarkingFish> I was going to install it because I'm tracking a star that only comes into our orbit over the UK once every 6 months, and it starts its transit somewhere in the next 3 to 4 hours.
<azevedo_> BarkingFish: Some software have been removed from 12.04 because they use a QT old, like Qcad. If you really would like to use it, you should add the 11.04 repository on /etc/apt/sources.list
<BarkingFish> azevedo_, according to ubottu though, it's available for 12.04
<BarkingFish> !info kstars precise
<ubottu> kstars (source: kstars): desktop planetarium for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 896 kB, installed size 3388 kB
<BarkingFish> it should be there. the thing is, normally in a situation like this, I'd ftp into a mirror and go see whether it was missing from the mirror or not. I don't know the ftp address to get into the mirror though
<azevedo_> BarkingFish:  I am able to install it =/
<azevedo_> BarkingFish: using precise
<BarkingFish> azevedo_, do you use a specific mirror for your country, or a general one?
<azevedo_> BarkingFish: Yes, brazil.
<BarkingFish> ok - i'm using the UK specific mirror, and I can't get it from here.
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish:  http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-updates-main-amd64/kstars_4.8.4-0ubuntu0.1_amd64.deb.html
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Maybe revery to the main one without contry-code prefix
<genii-around> *revert
<BarkingFish> genii-around, yeah. I suppose I could, but it still seems wrong that it's not loading from the uk mirror.
<BarkingFish> I am on the page now, but there's no directory listing so I can't find the path to see the contents
<BarkingFish> aha! I'm in.
<genii-around> Usually it's in wherever.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/<archive-name-like-main>/<letter>/<debfile-starting-with-that-letter>
<BarkingFish> yeah. It's a mystery now. Because kstars IS in the gb mirror.
<BarkingFish> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kstars/
<BarkingFish> i think i'm gonna check all my sources over. i have no idea why my system is missing this
<BarkingFish> YAY!
<genii-around> BarkingFish: What was it, in the end?
<BarkingFish> I ran the sudo apt-get update again and it said that some of the source files it was checking were missing, i cleared all my software sources out and reinstalled the lot.
<BarkingFish> i think I musta broken something, somewhere
<BarkingFish> but it's definitely installing now.
<genii-around> Interesting
<BarkingFish> Yep, it's definitely working.  And I'm late :)  The star I'm tracking entered into my part of the world about 90 minutes ago...  Never mind, I have it in my sights now :)
<sean___> hello
<copacetic> There is a way to get the fastest mirror in muon, is there a way to do this from the command line?
<genii-around> copacetic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line/9035#9035
<earthling_> I'm trying to use ktimer.  I type totem file path, it doesn't work
<earthling_> for the command line option
<dougl> how did you install it?
<earthling_> ubuntu software center
<earthling_> I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<dougl> just do ktimer at any prompt... that does not work?
<earthling_> at the terminal?
<dougl> yes
<earthling_> ktimer loads up. I'm trying to set up a command to start at 0 countdown
<dougl> ok - good luck
<earthling_> thx
<earthling_> maybe I need certain kde libraries
<dougl> I mis-understood your challenge... I know nothing about what you are trying to do but would lend an ear if you need a sounding board - lol
<earthling_> heh ok
<cancer_> Hi :), what's the command to get ip of computer from my network.
<cancer_> like in winxp 'ping computername'....
#kubuntu 2012-07-31
<alex_de_borba> .
<alex_de_borba> Alguém de Portugal?
<dr_> hello
<dr_> how to open a dolphin window as root?
<bazhang> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<bazhang> dr_, ^
<dr_> thnks i love u guys is working now
<dr_> wich software use to mount software?
<dr_> wich software use to mount  iso software
<L3top> dr_: it is not software... it is a command... mount
<dr_> can i mount it in dolphin?
<jdrs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso this might help. Just read on
<jdrs> or try AcetoneISO
<L3top> The mount command is used BY dolphin.
<jdrs> Will make work for java files?
<dr_> knowking the door letme open and came back to read the article thnks at the moment and want to mount the isos of the p90x XD
<dr_> thnks is amazing wornking now
<jdrs> How to delete all executable files in a directory using rm?
<Daskreech> jdrs: whats' executable?
<L3top> jdrs: find ./ -executable -type f -exec echo rm {} \;              replace ./ with the  path. Once satisfied with the result, remove the echo, and it will rm.
<jdrs> I was piping find to rm
<jdrs> Great. But what's the -exec for?
<skreech__> jdrs: it executes the command for each file found
<jdrs> Nice. Thanks.
<skreech__> jdrs: You can press alt+F2 -> man:/find as well
<Embalmed> so can someone tell me why pam_winbind is required in common-auth
<Embalmed> and how one might recover after disabling said pam_winbind ?
<Daskreech> Edit your pam modules?
<rottingdead> Hallo hello.
<racho> kubuntu 12.04 latest stable firefox from the repos..on half of the pages i get "invisible" text. also invisible in the page source view. i have the msfonts packages installed. any suggestions fixing this issue?
<lordievader> Good morning
<livingdaylight> lordievader, gm
<lordievader> Hey livingdaylight, how are you?
<livingdaylight> lordievader, good, I just gave myself a gold medal in archery :D http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-5017980599e2d9.83548154.jpg
<livingdaylight> http://www.devppl.com/flash-game/apple-shooter/
<lordievader> livingdaylight: It went straight through his head, and you get a gold medal for that?
<livingdaylight> had Olympic archery in background and thought how much more entertaining it would be if they had people with apple's on their heads, and found that game
<livingdaylight> lordievader, no!!! i gotz the apple
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Look at the arrow it goes through his head :P
<livingdaylight> lordievader, he should be bleeding then ;)
<lordievader> livingdaylight: You killed a man...
<lordievader> Not sure if he was alive to begin with, but whatever.
<livingdaylight> lordievader, no, that's why I was invited to next level
<livingdaylight> lordievader, now, I shot him and he fell over dead, lol
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Perhaps you should join #kubuntu-offtopic, this is not really related to kubuntu.
<livingdaylight> lordievader, now you say :s
<livingdaylight> I hope I didn't distract anyone from serious work
<lordievader> livingdaylight: As usual it is quiet here....
<lordievader> So I think not.
<livingdaylight> I wont feel bad then for shooting the breeze with you, good try though :)
<lordievader> livingdaylight: I'm in offtopic too... So you can just continue there :P
<livingdaylight> hi
<lordievader> Hey livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> lordievader: hey, how are you?
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Didn't we do this a few hours ago?
<livingdaylight> lordievader: you mean "hi" and "hey" ? :D
<livingdaylight> lordievader: that's right and you falsely accused me of killing people, tut tut ;)
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Yeah and the whole "how are you" thing. Exactly.
<livingdaylight> but, no, you never did tell me how you were :)
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Ahh, I'm doing all right.
<livingdaylight> used to use a gmail notifier addon in browser, but thought I'd try a notifier from software center, so that I don't need to configure each browser and get notified whether my browser is open or not as well. However, can't find a good one  in software center that does multiple gmail accounts. One just seemed to stick and freeze, the other one currently running is gnome and it keeps opening into my primary gmail
<livingdaylight> account even though I put the details for the secondary one. Just wondered whether someone had any recommendations or tips on getting that setup right
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Perhaps this kde widget will do the trick: http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=101229
<livingdaylight> lordievader: looks gooood
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, mydogsnameisrudy. How are you both?
<BluesKaj> hey mydogsnameisrudy, lordievader ...just fine thanks
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning lordievader   seems a bit sticky this morning
<BluesKaj> wet&muggy here this morning
<BluesKaj> raining again
<lordievader> Here it looks like it could rain any moment, but still it has not.
<mydogsnameisrudy> rain is gone for the day
<BluesKaj> rtained mosy of the night , t-strorms
<BluesKaj> oops
 * BluesKaj cleans his glasses
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep had some big boomers go thru here
<Quintasan> \o
<BluesKaj> we had lots of noise on thrphone lines, irs strem got disconnected
<BluesKaj> irc stream
<BluesKaj> you know you're disconned when the lag is over 2mins
<lordievader> Unstable connections are annoying :(
<mydogsnameisrudy> lag is normal for me ;)
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  the line noise on dsl interupts the data transfer and packets drop , hence the disconnect
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy:  yes but not 2 mins :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> no ;)not that much
<BluesKaj> what is your lag , 2-3 secs?
<mydogsnameisrudy> never less then 1
<BluesKaj> 1 is tolerable
<lordievader> How can you find it out? This makes me curious...
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: howdy... are you in the midwest?
<mydogsnameisrudy> north east
<livingdaylight> lordievader: I didn't know there were so many widegest available to download - enlightening!
<livingdaylight> anyone in the uk here?
<BluesKaj> midwest . no , further east in Ontario
<lordievader> livingdaylight: If they install correctly it is a paradise, however the install fails quite regularly.
<livingdaylight> endless rain and grey-ness :/
<livingdaylight> lordievader: ahh, so, there's a catch, and I was beginning to think i was in paradise
<livingdaylight> so, its pot-luck
<livingdaylight> wanted to try one of the launchers, Sir Lancelot?
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Same with the themes, you can download them through a gui, but they usually don't show up in the list of installed themes, unless you install them manually...
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  the lag on konverstaion is displayed in the client on the bottom right , dunno where quassel has it
<livingdaylight> lordievader: so, a work in progress or is that one of the quirks we learn to love over time?
<lordievader> Time to check out konversation, brb.
<livingdaylight> my kubuntu came with quassel be default, so i use that. Didn't see konversation. Do people prefer that?
<mydogsnameisrudy> used it
<mydogsnameisrudy> well us it ;)
<mydogsnameisrudy> use
<mydogsnameisrudy> gesh fat fingers this morning
 * L3top prefers quassel due to database an infinite scrollback
<mydogsnameisrudy> irssi is ok also
<BluesKaj>  L3top run core on a server?
<lordievader> It says here my lag is 71 ms.
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  that's normal
<lordievader> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> 99 here
<BluesKaj> still less than 1/10th of a sec
<lordievader> BluesKaj: ms I guess? Seconds would be a bit much, but if you had 2 min before...
<L3top> It is just the way quassel is BluesKaj... it has its own database. Each instance of it has its own... I never thought about trying to unify them.
<BluesKaj> l3 some ppl run quassel core on a remote server so are never disconnected , they can close the client , but the core never disconnects. At least that's my understanding ... quassel users can correct me if I'm wrong
<BluesKaj> L3top: ^
<L3top> It makes perfect sense BluesKaj... I had just never really thought about it. I have a dedicated server running the house. Would be simple enough I suppose.
<L3top> Unless of course I wasn't at home...
<BluesKaj> L3top: I was try ing to setup an NAS when the pc/mobo I was installing it on decided to die...this pc is our media server and it works well for just 3 machines now
<L3top> ouch. I hate that
<BluesKaj> L3top:  well it was 7 yrs old ...had a lot of reboots on many different OSs over the yrs ...think it was just worn out , altho the HDD is still working nicely on this pc as a test drive for 12.10 atm
<DemonWitch> I just had a kernel panic and booted from a livecd. Where are those kernel panic messages saved?
<L3top> DemonWitch: /var/log/kern.log maybe ?
<DemonWitch> L3top, cant find it
<DemonWitch> now i am from a livecd
<DemonWitch> maybe they were replaced by livecds messages?
<lordievader> DemonWitch: Have you mounted the drive where the actual installation is on? The os with the kernel panic?
<DemonWitch> lordievader,
<DemonWitch> yes
<DemonWitch> is it certain that those messages are saved?
<DemonWitch> that message appeared while trying to mount the kernel
<DemonWitch> on boot i mean
<lordievader> DemonWitch: Perhaps it is in syslog?
<DemonWitch> lordievader, no
<DemonWitch> cant find it
<DemonWitch> lordievader, anyway the message i get is similar to this
<lordievader> DemonWitch: Hmm, yes it could be that the system doesn't get the change to write those things.
<DemonWitch> Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,5)
<DemonWitch> i tried chrooting and installing grub again but didnt work
<livingdaylight> Is Anakondi part of a metapackage? a package I can remove? I get the feeling I have no need at all for it or kmail, kontacts etc.
<lordievader> DemonWitch: Try googleing for that message. Seems to me a bit like the boot partition got corrupted, but I am not sure at all.
<DemonWitch> lordievader, how it got corrupted?
<DemonWitch> i installed the system 2 days ago
<DemonWitch> and since yesterday i didnt change any system file
<lordievader> DemonWitch: It can have many causes, however this is just a hunch. Execute the first two steps of this tutorial, perhaps they can shed some light on this: http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  don't remove akonadi , it will take most of the kubuntu-desktop with it ..best to just disable it
<BluesKaj> but you can remove kmail and kontact
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: ok
<livingdaylight> please, if you would, how do you disable it?
<DemonWitch> lordievader, the superblock where my root and boot is isnt corrupt
<DemonWitch> i run fsck.ext4
<Quintasan> Anyone with quantal install here?
<lordievader> DemonWitch: Ok, so it isn't corruption that is good, what is not good is that I have no idea what is causing this kernel panic.
<DemonWitch> lordievader, i do a force check now
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: can I trust this how-to? http://ubuntuku.org/16/how-to-disable-nepomuk-akonadi/
<DemonWitch> lordievader, do you know what VFS is?
<DemonWitch> maybe i removed a utility that mounts extended partitions
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  in the kmenu searchbox type akonadi , choose akonadi configuration , disable it there
<livingdaylight> thx
<lordievader> DemonWitch: I don't know what VFS is, have you recently installed a new kernel?
<DemonWitch> lordievader, no
<DemonWitch> brb let me check something
<lordievader> DemonWitch: Someone on fedora had the same problem, he fixed it by going to an earlier kernel.
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  also if you aren't using nepomuk search , you can disablee that in system settings>desktop search
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: looks like nepomuk was disabled already by default
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: like that? http://clip2net.com/s/2ailA
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  yes , and for insurance, systemsettings>stsrtuo&shutdown>service manager, uncheck nepomuk , click apply , then in the session management , choose "restore previous session" , then type akonadi, nepomuk in the text box , under "applications to be excluded from sessions"
<BluesKaj> stsrtuo&shutdown=startup&shutdown livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: http://clip2net.com/s/2aixw
<livingdaylight> disabled bluetooth while I was at it
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  exactly :)
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<lordievader> Hey phoenix_firebrd, how are you?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: hi, i am fine, how are you
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: I'm doing all right, thank you for asking.
<hitesh> Greetings everybody
<hitesh> does anyone know, how to solve this error: The interface does not exist.
<hitesh> does anyone know, how to solve this error: The interface does not exist. ??
<lordievader> hitesh: Where do you get this error?
<livingdaylight> lordievader: looks like the gmail-plasmoid thingy isn't working here; shame :s
<DemonWitch> lordievader: hello
<lordievader> livingdaylight: That is too bad...
<lordievader> DemonWitch: Hey.
<BluesKaj> gmail works well with thunderbird , as does my ISP webmail
<DemonWitch> I managed to solve the problem. It was because the kernel couldnt recognize the hdd (hence (0,0) block unknown). I did chroot into my system and then run update_initramfs -u -k version, and then update-grub2
<DemonWitch> and fixed
<lordievader> DemonWitch: Ok, good to hear!
<DemonWitch> just informing you of the solution
<DemonWitch> cya
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> I have a problem in using net through mobile
<phoenix_firebrd> It connects, but there no incoming packets, only outgoing packets
<phoenix_firebrd> In windows it works fine, with connection through the nokia phone manager
<wayfarer_> Hi eveyone
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<wayfarer_> Anyone knows how named is the bar in down in this image:  http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=60887&file1=60887-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Dr%27s+AquaVista+Theme&PHPSESSID=fda7404767e071efab67bde4a0777df7
<bretzel|Linux> Hi :-) No news about KDE 4.9 RC2 for kubuntu ?
<bretzel|Linux> ... Or at least for kubunt 12.10 alpha1/2/3 ?
<bretzel|Linux> kubuntu*
<bazhang> !12.10 | bretzel|Linux
<ubottu> bretzel|Linux: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bretzel|Linux> bazhang, okay 12.04 then :-)
<bretzel|Linux> Okay, going to ubuntu+1 then thanks bazhang :-)
<mp__> hi all
<mp__> i'm about to install akonadi but want to install the postgresql-backend. it seems that akonadi-server depends on mysql. do you know of any workaround?
<BluesKaj> mp isn't akonadi already installed , it should be by default
<BluesKaj> mp__: ^
<BluesKaj> mp__:  there already is postgresql support in akonadi if you have a recent kde/kubuntu version installed
<mp__> that's true, but it pulls mysql dependencies as well which is not what i wanted
<BluesKaj> mp__:  right , i disabled akonadi since i don't need a database for PIM , regular email clients like thunderbird fill my needs
<Embalmed> so i commented out the pam_winbind in my pam.d/common-auth  and now i can't log in to my machine anymore.  Is there any way to recover this without booting a livecd/other distro and mounting the root partition to edit the common-auth file back?
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: sorry, when you have a mo... regarding nepomuk discussed earlier: http://clip2net.com/s/2alET
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  that's for searching with krunner thru nepomok , it doesn't mean nepomuk is running
<lordievader> Good evening everyone
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  nepomuk won't search for anything with krunner because it's turned off in system settings
<BluesKaj> good afternoon lordievader :)
<lordievader> Anything interesting happen here?
<BluesKaj> dunno , was watching the olympics for a while
<lordievader> Then I guess it was a quiet as ever here.
<zeki> http://i.imgur.com/1t2QA.png why LibreOffice looks so awful in Kubuntu?
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: thanks for clarifying
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  that  krunner plugins is just list , options are avilable after you choose one
<batman> say hello
 * lordievader says hello back to batman
<dougl> hello?
<BluesKaj> hey
<dougl> BluesKaj, you chatty today?
<dougl> up 9 days, 23:13,  3 users,  load average: 0.66, 0.67, 0.76
<BluesKaj> dougl:  about?
<dougl> BluesKaj, about nothing - just enjoy your insight/help... you are running 12.10 right (feel free to just ignore me if you are busy)
<dougl> ... waiting for the bank to unlock my account so I can finnish up the banking...
<dougl> every few months the do a little more to beef up security and I end up failing the check and get locked out...
<dougl> My bank is so secure I cannot even get in to my account - WTF is the point of that?
<dougl> wtf - sorry?
 * dougl wonders if just the letters are allowed for 'why the face'
<BluesKaj> dougl:  , my bank has personal questions that have to be answered everytime  my OS is upgraded , but it is very secure from all reports
<dougl> BluesKaj, same here... just makes me mad when I get confused and cannot remember wifes answers to personal questions - LOL
<BluesKaj> ahhh
<dougl> it is a joint account but only her login gets to pay bills.
<BluesKaj> we can login with separate pws , but we can both pay bills
<dougl> So it can be done - dunno why my credit union decides to do it this way... oh well - been belly aching about it for an hour now and it got me no where, I should just quit complaining already :)
<BluesKaj> Canadian Banks are quite secure I think ...I dealt with a local CU for a while but one bank is enough
<dougl> One more thing - LOL ... and when I fail and get locked out to unlock they have to reset every thing and I have to redefine personal questions and go thru the hoops all over again.
<dougl> If I had anything to steal I am sure I would appreciate the security but since I don't have a pot to pee in I dont care about security -lol
<maco> dougl: password reminder questions are pretty stupid anyway, because it makes it easier for other people to steal your account
<maco> dougl: if you can remember one good password and nothing else, i recommend storing the passwords and answers to questions in KeePassX. it runs on mac/win/lin, has a password generator, and keeps it all in a nice encrypted file. the password to open the file is all you need to know
<maco> i do that and keep the encrypted file in dropbox so i can get at it from home, work, and phone
<Daskreech> Finnish banking!
<dougl> maco, that is the thing it is not even a reminder question... KeePassX - nice thanks... the site asks me for my account/card number then it asks my best friends name and if I get that right it will ask my password if I fail it locks my account...
<maco> yeah, those are annoying
<BluesKaj> at least my bank's website is linux friendly, I've heard some require IE only
<dougl> so nobody even needs to really be guessing my password to lock me out... all they have to do is forget my bestfriends name and then my 5 min banking task turns into a 2 hour adventure/debate about how my credit union does thing differently than I would.
<dougl> Agreed - linux friendly... I used to have IE only banking option, talk about a crappy situation.
<dougl> BluesKaj, So - 12.10?
<BluesKaj> yes. dougl
<dougl> nice and stable? (you like?)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Apple killed that
<BluesKaj> I do have 12.04 on the other drive
<dougl> Daskreech, killed the EI issue?
<dougl> lol - IE iguess it should b e
<BluesKaj> Daskreech:  , not too long ago a guy was complaining in here (in the phillipines) was locked out tof his bank acct because he wasn't logging in using IE
<Daskreech> dougl: yes
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Yep but as more people start moving to smartphones they pretty much have to change that or lose money
<BluesKaj> Daskreech:  yeah they better get with the program
<Daskreech> It's more efficient to do things over the internet and if you start blocking people from doing that on arbitrary technological reasons it hurts
<Daskreech> It makes more sense to pay money and update your backend than to force more people to come into the bank
<Daskreech> So hooray UNIX wins again
<dougl> yeah!!!!
<BluesKaj> I still don't own a "smart phone" ..I don't see the point for my situation , a cellphone is quite enough and we seldom use it anyway
<BluesKaj> I use it to call wifey to pick me up from jams and gigs after I've had "one too many"
<dougl> I had to replace my 10 year old cel... got the 'dumbest' phone I could find/trust (nokia x7) what a peice of crap...
<lordievader> Same here, though I don't have a wife, for me it are my parents.
<BluesKaj> heh , mine's a PC moto flip phone
<lordievader> My phone can call and send sms's and euhh that was it.
<BluesKaj> PC=president's choice , a supermarket house brand in Canada
<qw_> i have one question I created my local internet network but can not determine the name please help
<dougl> qw_, ?
<lordievader> qw_: What do you mean exactly?
<qw_> That's the name of the network is to be recorded in the documents
<BluesKaj> local internet network , qw_,  do you mean you accessed other pcs in your house with the networking option in dolphin?
<qw_> in general, I want to come up with the name of their company online, I'm the provider that connects people to the Internet
<genii-around> That description is still very vague
<BluesKaj> how are you providing others with internet access , qw_?
 * dougl still not understanding what qw_ is trying to do.
<myname_> disconnect
<myname_> exit
<qw_> oh
<qw_> BluesKaj, what is your provider name ?
<BluesKaj> qw_: is your pc a gateway for other pcs on your network ...I'll stop asking until we get some clear responses
<SixtyFold> without intending to be too snarky, can anyone tell me why rekonq is included with kubuntu at all?
<BluesKaj> SixtyFold:  good question ... a lot of us wonder as well
<SixtyFold> good, im glad im not alone, haha
<SixtyFold> it makes me feel like im having to uninstall IE9 from win7 everytime
<BluesKaj> it crashes on some javascrpt heavy sites
<batman> test
<genii-around> !test | batman
<ubottu> batman: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<SixtyFold> yah, it was buggy at best for 90% of anything i would do online, i almost trashed the distro until i decided to install firefox to make sure it wasnt just rekonq and then every single site worked perfect, so, idk, im not technical enough to say what specific was the reasons, but a lot of it was streaming media
<BluesKaj> konqueror was a good browser ...why they dropped dev on it is beyond me ...political agendas come in many forms I;m afraid
<SixtyFold> when i get some free time im just gonna experiment with building some distros from scratch, crossbreeding window managers and such, see what i can get
<SixtyFold> i like really light weight like lubuntu, but need snap and all that, so eh, gotta have that snap, changed my whole life, hahaha so kubuntu isnt exaclty light weight, but it's way better than using gnome3
<BluesKaj> just like pulseaudio prevented further alsa development , IMO
<batman> test
<SixtyFold> yah, idk much about the audio side for linux distros, but when i got into *nix i really thought it'd be a lot more cooperative but it seems more lately or maybe always that things are done more for illogical reasons than logical ones with the boards and all
<SixtyFold> the positive side of course is that if youre willing to teach yourself, you can take everything and make it what you want, which you cant exactly do with win7 or OSx, so yah, still better but worse
<batman> this is awesome
<dougl> :)
<lordievader> batman: :-)
<dougl> what is awesome?
<dougl> test
<SixtyFold> is batman a bot?
<SixtyFold> because that'd be kinda funny, i have a eggy named TheJoker for about 6 months now, hahaha
<dougl> I think he uses triggers tho
<SixtyFold> an*
<batman> I am the bot in the darkness
<dougl> what are you doing? successfully?
<SixtyFold> i had this silly idea to get two bots running on my VPS and name them TheJoker and Batman
<SixtyFold> and then script them to have EPIC battles in my channel
<SixtyFold> hahahah
<dougl> lol
<SixtyFold> anyone know what libjs-jquery is?
<SixtyFold> im trying to do updates and it is telling me it is untrusted
<SixtyFold> untrusted is a strong word, unverified is more exact
<dougl> my guess is java something
<SixtyFold> if i try to skip it though it wont let me do any other updates, hahaha
<SixtyFold> which makes no sense to me
<Justin832> Has anyone out there had issues with dialogue boxes being unreadable in libreoffice?
<SixtyFold> i guess ill go through each update one at a time and see where that leaves me
<Quintasan> HEUHEUEHEUEHUEHE
<Goku-TheUltimate> Hello!
<Quintasan> anyone up for Telepathy KDE 0.4.1 testing?
<zieck> привка
<dougl> Quintasan, what do you need?
<Quintasan> dougl: Testing if it works?
<dougl> do I need to install something on my 12.04 config? what are the risks?
<Quintasan> You need to add telepathy-kde ppa and risks are...well, can't say anything for sure but it's quite impossible to eat your date
<Quintasan> data*
<Justin832> So there are no libreoffice gurus out there?
<Quintasan> dougl: Actually never mind, Launchpad ate some of my builds so it's still waiting
<Quintasan> Justin832: Depending on what you need
<dougl> <Justin832> Has anyone out there had issues with dialogue boxes being unreadable in libreoffice?
<Quintasan> Oh. I see
<Justin832> All of the dialogue boxes in libre office are black
<Quintasan> Justin832: Can I have a screenshot?
<dougl> Not an office user here - sorry
<Daskreech> Justin832: Did you ask in #libreoffice ?
<Justin832> sure. how do i send the screen shot. email?
<Quintasan> Justin832: upload it to imgur.com or something
<Justin832> yep libre office
<Justin832> Quintasan: Ill try uploading it now
<Daskreech> SixtyFold: far as I know it's the best Qt Webkit browser under heavy development
<SixtyFold> what is that? rekonq?
<Quintasan> Yes
<Quintasan> It's still under development though
<SixtyFold> ahh, well it blows for me, if someday it kicks ass, ill eat my words, but for now, maybe something so buggy and under dev shouldnt be the main browser packaged with kubuntu
<SixtyFold> imho
<SixtyFold> :P
<Quintasan> We can't entierly fit everything on a CD my friend
<SixtyFold> well, the link to install firefox thing works just fine
<Quintasan> Should the time come when we drop CD images you will probably have almost everything you want on the DVD
<Justin832> Quintason: I uploaded it to imagur as dialogue_shot1.jpg
<SixtyFold> oh, random question btw, does the kubuntu install automatically determine if im running a EEEpc and install a netbook remix type version of kubuntu?
<SixtyFold> b/c i used the same exact image for my desktop and eeePC but the GUI is nothing a like
<Quintasan> Justin832: Hmm, the website should give you a link to share the image
<Quintasan> SixtyFold: It just changes the default plasma environment
<Quintasan> We can do that via JavaScript
<SixtyFold> ahh, okay, cool
<Justin832> Quintasan: Oh sorry the link is http://imgur.com/9W9Q3
<SixtyFold> it worked well, btw, i like it, saved me lots of screen room and still having alt+tab capability did just fine for the eeePC
<Quintasan> SixtyFold: Good to hear it
<SixtyFold> much more convenient then having to dl multiple .iso's
<Quintasan> Justin832: You mean to say that this black bar in the lower part of screen if the dialog menu?
<SixtyFold> than*
<Justin832> Quintasan: Im hovering over a quotation link. For some reason it just shows up as a black bar instead of the quotation.
* genii-around changed the topic of #kubuntu to: #kubuntu "Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04 LTS http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release
<Quintasan> Justin832: Do you know what should happen normally?
<Quintasan> genii-around: Thanks!
<genii-around> Quintasan: You're welcome :-)
<Justin832> Quintasan: Normally the quotation would be able to be read when hovering over the number.
<Quintasan> Justin832: Okay, two more things, You are using 12.04 LTS?
<Justin832> Quintasan: Yeah. I have been using it for a few months now.
<Quintasan> Justin832: Okay, actually that will make it three things. First, can you copypaste the output of "dpkg -l | grep libreoffice-kde" here?
<Quintasan> And third, are you using a intel graphics card?
<Justin832> Okay. One moment
<Justin832> I believe its intel ill double check
<SixtyFold> anyone have a link to a suggested PCI wifi linux compatibility card for a desktop?
<Quintasan> Justin832: That graphic card thing is not really important, I'ld like the output of the command first
<Justin832> the output of the first command is ii  libreoffice-kde    1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1  office productivity suite -- KDE integration
<Quintasan> Okay
<Quintasan> Justin832: The following command will remove KDE integration for libreoffice, this means it will not longer look like typical kde application but will still normally work
<Justin832> Quintasan: Does that look alright. I just reinstalled it to make sure it was up to date.
<Quintasan> sudo apt-get purge libreoffice-kde
<Justin832> Great: Ill give that a try
<Quintasan> Save your documents, issue that command and restart libreoffice if possible
<Quintasan> It might work but I'm not sure
<Justin832> Quintasan: Anythings worth a shot at this point.
<Quintasan> Justin832: If it doesn't work feel free to install it back with sudo apt-get install libreoffice-kde
<Justin832> Quintasan: Well that made things better. Now I can read all of the dialogue except the quotations.
<Quintasan> bleh
<Quintasan> Justin832: Can I have a screenshot of it now or it looks exactly the same?
<Justin832> The quotation dialogue looks exactly the same.
<Quintasan> Hmmm.
<Justin832> Quintasan: Now I suspect that it has something to do with my citation manager addon.
<Quintasan> Justin832: Oh, try disabling that
<Quintasan> Justin832: Though I just got pointed out you have some unapplied updates :P
<Quintasan> You might try installing those beforehand
<Quintasan> But still, try disabling it now
<Justin832> Ok. will this mess up my document
<Quintasan> Better save it then
<Justin832> Good call
<Quintasan> So it was this extension then?
<Justin832> Quintasan: No. Good call on saving first.
<Quintasan> :P
<Justin832> Maybe a hammer will fix it.
<Quintasan> Justin832: Well, I think you can install libreoffice-kde back now if you want it
<Daskreech> SixtyFold: Yeah KDE is pretty easy toget to fit what your circumstances or tastes are
<Justin832> Ok. Ill do that now.
<Quintasan> Justin832: Please file a bug. run the following command so it gets assigned to the right package
<Quintasan> ubuntu-bug libreoffice-writer
<Quintasan> Please attach the screenshot you gave me and mention you are running and citation manager extensions but disabling it didn't happen
<Quintasan> I presume there is something going on with the video driver but I can't be sure so better to have libreoffice guys look at it
<Justin832> Quintasan: I will definitely do that. Thanks for the help
<Quintasan> You're welcome :)
<Justin449> Quintasan: I think I figured it out
<Justin449> just in case ou run into anyone else with this problem
<artao> hai ... this is a very extremely annoying bug / issue .. ... i have a Wacom Intuos 2. it works fine .. until I sleep > wake my computer .. ... at that point, while the OS still sees the tablet, it doesn't work at all, AT ALL, until I completely reboot ...... this is utterly intolerable
<artao> this is true even if i unplug the tablet before i sleep the computer
<artao> once the tablet has been plugged in, it only works until i sleep the machine. ... after that i have to reboot for it to work .. ... total nonsense
<Riddell> 4.9.0 ready for testing in kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> for precise and quantal
<Riddell> join #kubuntu-devel to help test
<artao> even logging out and back in does NOT fix it ... ... it's crap like this that stands in the way of linux becoming more commonly adopted
<dsan> Hi, hat jemand eine Ahnung warum irgendwann mein Sound anfängt zu "ruckeln" beim Zatoo schauen? - verwende 12.04 LTS
<genii-around> !de | dsan
<ubottu> dsan: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<PsyCoil> Is there a way to completely uninstall Unity?
<Daskreech> artao: Udev bug or a power management bug?
<artao> i wouldn't know how to tell
<artao> i'm reading right now that it may be related to some USB bug .. again I wouldn't know how to tell
<artao> i'm just an end-user that wants to be able to immediately use his tablet upon machine wake without fully re-booting every time
<dsan> hey, does anybody know why my sound is buging after a while of whatching online TV (Zattoo)? I'm using 12.04 LTS. thx
<BullwinklesCousi> Hello
<starwatcher> hi all, have a problem. going from login screen to desktop is taking way to long in loading settings for that desktop. login out take long too. I created a new user account and the problem goes away. whay do you thing I need to do?
<Daskreech> artao: did you file a bug on it?
<Daskreech> artao: out of interest if you plug it out before you hibernate does it work when you plug it back in?
<Daskreech> dsan: Flash?
<artao> i got it fixed. i found there was already a bug filed. took a while to find the solution
<Daskreech> artao: Oh. Where was that?
<artao> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/961255
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 961255 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "wacom intuos 3 not working after resume -- Must unplug and plug in the device" [Low,Triaged]
<dsan> daskreech: i don't know what format it is. webseite is zattoo.com
<artao> in /usr/lib/pm-utils/default replace SUSPEND_MODUES with SUSPEND_MODUES="wacom"
<Daskreech> artao: Ah so it should add that entry when a wacom is detected?
<artao> i have no idea. i feel lucky to have gotten it fixed.
<Daskreech> dsan: Flash
<artao> i'm just an end user really
<Daskreech> artao: Ok well vote on the bug so that they know someone else wants it looked at
<artao> and no, unplugging prior to sleeping didn't help
<artao> i did. and commented that it fixed it. =]
<Daskreech> artao: Bah Thats a bad bug then
<Daskreech> artao: Thanks :)
<artao> also very annoying bug
<artao> =]
<artao> i help when i can
<Daskreech> and now you are no longer just a end user ;-)
<artao> altho this was just luck really
<dsan> daskreech: anything I can do about that except rebooting everytime this happens?
<artao> well ... ok .. i'm a bit more than "just" an end-user .. i have some linux experience i guess
<Daskreech> dsan: I don't know When Flash gets annoying for me I just kill it and refresh the page
<Daskreech> Flash took up 1GB of RAM a few minutes agao
<artao> er ... spelling correction for above ... SUSPEND_MODULES (not MODUES) heh
<artao> flash sux
<artao> except when it doesn't
<dsan> daskreech: well browser restart / site reload doesn't work
<Daskreech> dsan: which browser?
<dsan> think it's more a problem with the sound driver
<dsan> firefox
<Daskreech> dsan: Possibly though just to verify all sound gets messed up after watching for an houe?
<Daskreech> hour?
<dsan> Daskreech: no, only browser. Amarok is still working
<Daskreech> dsan: I'd blame Flash then
<Daskreech> try chromium. It has a task manager where you can stop Flash explictly
<Daskreech> Try running it till it breaks
<Daskreech> Pull up the task manager and see how much memory flash is using. Kill it and refresh the page
<Daskreech>  Flash will restart and you can continue
<dsan> is there no such option in firefox?
<dsan> don't wana leave my beloved Fox
<dsan> just love that Browser n i'm so used to it. damn flash bitch on linux
<artao> nvm, that actually did NOT fix my problem
<artao> ok. ... um ... this is somewhat insane now ..... ..... it DOES come back after sleep>wake .... it does NOT come back after hot-unplug>plug .... but then when i sleep>wake the machine, it comes back
<artao> <sigh>
* genii-around changed the topic of #kubuntu to: #kubuntu  "Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04 LTS http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release"
* genii-around changed the topic of #kubuntu to:  "Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04 LTS http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release"
* genii-around changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04 LTS http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release
<Daskreech> artao: That seems frustrating
<artao> very
<artao> i'll just leave it plugged in, now that it works on wake
#kubuntu 2012-08-01
<artao> i have NO IDEA how to even begin trubl-shooting this anymore
<artao> and i did add all that to the bug report =]
<artao> but i'm done with it now. it gave me a headache
<fgonzalez> hello people!
<Daskreech> artao: you can ask in #ubuntu-server they do kernel work
<artao> hmm. not today
<Daskreech> artao: No when you have energy. It helps to walk away from a problem at times
<Daskreech> Ive been trying to track down a akonadi/nepomuk bug for two weeks now
<artao> =]
<starwatcher> hi all, have a problem. going from login screen to desktop is taking way to long in loading settings for that desktop. login out take long too. I created a new user account and the problem goes away. what do you thing I need to do?
<Daskreech> starwatcher: umm check your settings. Do you have a session starting up with previous applications?
<starwatcher> not that I know of. I have deleted .kde to see if that worked but that just messed everything up so put it back together.
<starwatcher> I have set it to start a clean desktop but have not tried it yet.
<starwatcher> Thought at first might be having hd problems but when I installed a new user account and it did not happen there knew everything was all right with the hd.
<starwatcher> took off all plasma apps just to make sure they where not causing a problem, but it's the same.
<starwatcher> be right back want to try a clean slate.
<Daskreech> you can move .kde instead of deleting it
<Daskreech> saves your settings if nothing else
<Daskreech> I'd guess you have a service running? Installed anything recently?
<starwatcher> Daskreech have tried saving setting but that has not helped either. very weird.
<Daskreech> I'd guess you have a service running? Installed anything recently?
<starwatcher> I don't know what it trying to load during that time but there is hd activity to the point that you can't do anything else with the keyboard.. I have just installed the updates over the last few days.
<Daskreech> starwatcher: you tried logging in with a new session?
<starwatcher> yes same results. only when I login to a new account does the problems disappear.
 * genii-around suspects Akonadi
<starwatcher> it says Akonadi has been stopped, should I start it?
<Daskreech> I would guess nepomuk personally
<Daskreech> In any case I'd login to a tty and run htop then login to the GUI and flip back to the tty and monitor
<starwatcher> step by step please
<Daskreech> starwatcher: You know how to login to a tty?
<starwatcher> using ctrl f1?
<starwatcher> or droping to root at grup?
<Daskreech> starwatcher: right alt+ctrl+F1
<Daskreech> Login there and sudo apt-get install htop
<Daskreech> then run htop
<Daskreech>  you'll get a nice pretty easy to follow process manager
<Daskreech> alt+ctrl+F7 and login then press alt=ctrl+F1 again and watch what it does
<starwatcher> ok just installed htop
<Daskreech> what is taking up CPU time or MEM
<starwatcher> brb
<starwatcher> doesn't seem like anything is taking up much mem or cpu time. just the normal stuff that consumes cpu of about 2 or 3 %
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> You say the hdd spins up a lot when it logs in?
<starwatcher> only when it goes from the last set up icon to desktop and then when logging out the log out counter does not start for about 40 sec and the hd led is lit
<starwatcher> i turned bluedevil off in services don't have bluetooth on this laptop. just might be it have to re boot to see.
<starwatcher> I'll be back shortly
<Daskreech> any help?
<Daskreech> ehas
<Daskreech> starwatcher: what errors are you seeing?
<starwatcher> it is so quick, I just see media error at the top of htop
<starwatcher> and it happens when it is going from login setup to desktop and then some.
<Daskreech> Hmm check logs perhaps?
<starwatcher> ok htop says Exception Emask 0x409 (media error) any ideas?
<Daskreech> irk
<Daskreech> starwatcher: do you have smartmon installed?
<starwatcher> yes and it shows one bad sector.
<Daskreech> hmm that shouldn't be too bad
<Daskreech> what does the long test results say?
<starwatcher> the same
<Daskreech> ok so let's go on the basis that the drive is ok
<Daskreech> Is it a laptop?
<starwatcher> i use gnome disk utility for this and yes it is a laptop
<Daskreech> Ok so lets go on the basis that the cable isn't loose
<starwatcher> smart data tells me there is just one bad sector and it is pending remapping
<Daskreech> starwatcher: run a fsck ?
<starwatcher> yes I have run it but I think it does not go into the /home right?
<starwatcher> it runs and then goes on to boot the system.
<starwatcher> ok runing self-test in extended mode withdisk utility gives me a faild (read)
<Daskreech> well is /home on a different partition?
<starwatcher> no it's on the same partition
<Daskreech> Oh thenit should enter it unless you encrpypted it
<Daskreech>  actually I think even then
<starwatcher> sorry for taking so much of your time. 8)
<Daskreech> That's fine
<Daskreech> You've been doing a lot of work yuorself
<rottingdead> Hello.
<rottingdead> When you use apt-get install $PACKAGE or Synaptic/Muon, where does it store the downloaded packages?
<rottingdead> Hmm, ran this command sudo apt-get source kdevelop got this error Unpack command 'dpkg-source -x kdevelop_4.3.1-0ubuntu1.dsc' failed.
<lordievader> Good morning
<decci> I am looking for a tool for VPS XenServer bandwidth and port speed monitoring using RRD tool. I used cacto or nagios but they seems to be a sophisticated for my microVPS
<DavidChen> can any body help me? I want to change Emacs Autocoplete from Alt+Tab to C^Tab,but I don't know how to
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader
<Unmanned> Hi #kubuntu!
<susundberg> _o/
<BluesKaj> hi Unmanned
<Unmanned> is kubuntu the exact same as ubuntu but with KDE instead of Gnome?
<Unmanned> (btw, I'm the guy who yesterday was called "harlem")
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<lordievader> Unmanned: The underlaying system is indeed more or less the same.
<Unmanned> uhm
<Unmanned> lordievader, what are the main different features? I was hoping the only one was the GUI
<lordievader> Unmanned: The KDE software suite goes a bit further than just a GUI. It has a lot of programs under it's wings.
<Unmanned> hmm
<Unmanned> that's kind of a problem for me
<lordievader> Unmanned: How so?
<Unmanned> lordievader, I still do not know EXACTLY what software I have installed! I was very happy with the "sudo apt-get install" command and I got very useful programs with that
<Unmanned> but I don't know where to find a list of the installed programs
<Unmanned> and I never looked for a folder because I'm still not familiar with Linux's directories
<lordievader> Unmanned: I usually use a gui for that, synaptic. It got filters for those kind of things.
<Unmanned> (but I'm very willing to learn)
<Unmanned> oooohhh
<Unmanned> yeah
<lordievader> Unmanned: I guess you could also use apt-cache for it, but I have to say I do not know how.
<Unmanned> alright lordievader
<Unmanned> oh s**t, I've just tried my usual Ubuntu shortcuts and it turns out they're disabled in the plasma environment
<Unmanned> wth?
<Unmanned> Ctrl+Alt+T for terminal, Ctrl+Alt+Right/Left for changing workspace, etc..
<Unmanned> they don't work
<mosc> Hi does anybody have the same issue under kubuntu 12.10 ?
<mosc> ACPI Error: [_T_0] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20110623/dswload2-316)
<mosc> ACPI Exception: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, During name lookup/catalog (20110623/psloop-231)
<mosc> ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\FREQ] (Node ffff88022185f348), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20110623/psparse-536)
<mosc> ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_TZ_.THM0._TMP] (Node ffff88022185f2a8), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20110623/psparse-536)
<lordievader> Unmanned: KDE got it's own shortcuts, it won't listen to gnome/unity shortcuts.
<FloodBotK1> mosc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mosc> Hi does anybody have the same issue under kubuntu 12.10 ?
<Unmanned> ok lordievader
<mosc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123215/
<lordievader> mosc: Support for 12.10 is in the channel #ubuntu+1
<mosc> sorry 12.04 :)
<mosc> my finger ripped because I am installing it on another dev server !
<basoke> okay, so when I do stuff in console, and then nothing happens, is there a way to send a stop/kill signal without opening the task manager?
<Sentynel> basoke: ctrl+c is keyboard interrupt
<Sentynel> if that doesn't work you can open another console tab and kill
<basoke> sentynel: Thanks, that saves a ton of time!!
<mosc>  does anybody have the same issue under kubuntu 12.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123215/ ?
<Guest63526> hi, im trying to install aircrack but having problems
<lordievader> Guest63526: What is your problem?
<Guest63526> i get this error http://pastebin.com/qcngnYRG
<Guest63526> when i run make
<lordievader> Guest63526: Why not just install it thorugh apt-get? sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Guest63526> E: Package 'aircrack-ng' has no installation candidate
<Guest63526> i get this error
<Guest63526> when i try this
<Guest63526> apt-get doesnt work
<Guest63526> hello?
<basoke> hello
<lordievader> Guest63526: Hmm it seems they removed it from the repos...
<lordievader> Guest63526: Well just grab the .deb from here: http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/aircrack-ng/
<lordievader> Guest63526: And install it through there.
<Guest63526> i get this error http://pastebin.com/qcngnYRG
<Guest63526> when i try to install that
<lordievader> Guest63526: This looks like toy are trying to build it, download the .deb package from the link I gave you.
<Unmanned> I once had aircrack-ng correctly installed
<Unmanned> maybe I can help you
<Unmanned> let me do some quick search
<Unmanned> (talking to Guest63526)
<Unmanned> Guest63526, it's strange.. my packet manager can't find aircrack.ng
<Unmanned> aircrack-ng*
<Unmanned> I don't remember I needed to modify repositories to install aircrack-ng
<Unmanned> so it's strange
<lordievader> Unmanned: It's thrown out. You need to get an .deb from here: http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/aircrack-ng/
<basoke> anyone have any xorg.conf modifying experience? I'm having some trouble
<Unmanned> ok lordi
<Guest63526> airodump wont work i get this error http://pastebin.com/yny8s3VY
<lordievader> Guest63526: Did you run airmon first?
<Guest63526> no
<Guest63526> ok
<Sentynel> is the 4.9 upload to kubuntu-ppa/backports still in progress? apt's not resolving the update properly at the moment
<Riddell> Sentynel: what's it saying?
<Sentynel> Riddell: most of the system is held back with upgrade, or a bunch of packages removed with dist-upgrade
<Sentynel> some prodding suggests it's a libsoprano4 version problem
<Sentynel> "libsoprano4 is already the newest version. (...) Depends: libsoprano4 (>= 2.7.57+dfsg.1) but 2.7.5+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<Riddell> looking
<Riddell> Sentynel: ok soprano copying over
<Sentynel> Riddell: great, thanks
<killown> somebody here had kubuntu-desktop broke with the last ubuntu update?
<killown> here is the problem http://bpaste.net/show/8uqye6UT9JCKGHcVgDuS/
<NeutrinoPower> hi, I have installed KDE4.9.0 on archlinux but plasma-desktop don't work
<NeutrinoPower> "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave."
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Guest37320> hi, im getting this error http://pastebin.com/yRnGmDQP
<Guest37320> what does it mean?
<Riddell> killown: in 12.04?
<killown> Riddell, yes
<Riddell> Sentynel: try now
<Riddell> killown: do you have kubuntu-ppa/backports enabled?
<killown> Riddell, I removed it and tried so, still same result
<Riddell> killown: try adding back now
<killown> Riddell, I did
<killown> and now I am trying without it again
<killown> the two ways and same error
<killown> broke the apt
<Riddell> Guest37320: for gtk see #ubuntu
<Riddell> NeutrinoPower: this is kubuntu not arch
<NeutrinoPower> I know
<pfoo> Riddell: kubuntu backport upgrad is working as it should right now
<Riddell> pfoo: installed and running?
<pfoo> yeap
<Riddell> great
<Guest37320> hi, im getting this error http://pastebin.com/Z8wmY0Nv
<Guest37320> help
<Riddell> Guest37320: try #ubuntu for compiling gtk apps
<Riddell> Sentynel: is it working?
<Sentynel> Riddell: just running the update, I'll tell you in a sec
<Sentynel> Riddell: yup, all worky, thanks!
<Riddell> Sentynel: great
<pb> can someone direct me to information regarding the use and handeling of the widgets and activity bars please
<BluesKaj> !plasma
<BluesKaj> !info plasma
<ubottu> Package plasma does not exist in precise
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> !plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj> ww
<BluesKaj> wow , the infobot is misinformed again
<Pici> BluesKaj: surely you mean !info plasma-destkop
<pb> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: kde-workspace): KDE Plasma workspace for desktop and laptop computers. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2a-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 807 kB, installed size 2434 kB
<pb> the newbie use of the widget and activities bar is.. frustrating. where can I read up on these?
<Riddell> pb: khelpcenter -> Plasma Manual
<pb> oh and do you think a computer would run faster with kubuntu installed instead of ubuntu kde de
<pb> Riddell: ty
<pb> or would the effects be negligable
<pfoo> mh, is anyone else having dolphin 2.1 (kde4.9.00) segfaulting each time you close it ?
<pb> changing over from ubuntu kde De to kubuntu. is there a reason to choose 32 bit over 64?
<Riddell> pb: kubuntu is ubuntu kde
<Riddell> 64 bit is fine these days
<pb> so having the ubuntu kde won't result in decreased performance. vs installing kubuntu only
<Riddell> pb: it's the same thing
<pb> allright man. ill dive into reading and configuring then. ty.
<pb> bah wrong button. :(
<batman> whaaaa
<batman> loling
<batman> lolling all day
<pb> is offtopic chatting allowed in this channel?
<batman> what is kubuntu
<lordievader> pb: We got #kubuntu-offtopic for that.
<lordievader> batman: !kubuntu
<moytb> I just installed Kubuntu 12.04.  Noticing a lot of lag on flash sites.  Any thoughts?
<lordievader> batman: Hmm ok that doesn't work, kubuntu is an operating system. A linux distro.
<lordievader> moytb: Do you happen to have an ATI or nVidia graphics card?
<moytb> lordievader: nVidia GeForce 8600M GT
<lordievader> moytb: Have you installed the driver for it?
<moytb> lordievader: yes.  According to the NVIDIA X Server Settings, I'm running driver 295.49
<lordievader> moytb: Hmm ok, have you enabled (or disabled) the hardware acceleration in the flash settings?
<moytb> lordievader: no....I have not.  How would I do that?
<lordievader> moytb: Right click in something flash and then, I believe it is called, preferences. And then somewhere in that dialog, might be on another tab.
<moytb> lordievader: so disable it?  Right now the default is Enabled
<lordievader> moytb: Yes experiment, perhaps it fixes your problem.
<moytb> lordievader: eh....not really...
<lordievader> moytb: That is annoying... Not sure what to do next, perhaps someone else know.
<lordievader> knows*
<moytb> lordievader: understood....I appreciate the attempt
<moytb> it's only on my laptop....
<pb> im experiance flash lag and speed up too.. made me think they were possessed
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: what wrong?
<moytb> I isntalled ubuntu 12.04 on my desktop and have no issues.  Not sure what it is on this laptop
<moytb> I put Ubuntu and Kubuntu on this Dell Vostro 1700.  Core Duo 2.0GHz 4 GB RAM.  Lag heavy websites lag horribly
<moytb> can't figure out why
<moytb> Ubuntu was just down right terrible.  Someone recommended to try Kubuntu, and the entire system runs good....
<pb> i read kubuntu wasn't as heavy as ubuntu and xbuntu was even lighter geared for legacy systems
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: so the problem was with ubuntuy?
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: Well once I went to Kubuntu, and what I imagine was getting away from Unity, it runs fine, except for flash heavy sites.  Which to most people are not important, but to my wife, it is
<moytb> so basically, this laptop with a linux distro is worthless to me unless my wife could play farmville.  ;-)
<pb> Pogo eh moytb
<pb> =)
<moytb> lol...got it!
<pb> lawl.. same boat friend
<moytb> Ubuntu works great on my desktop
<moytb> just not here on this laptop
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: does this only for hd flash videos or for all types of flash video eg like 360p
<moytb> and we're travelling this upcomign week.  I just don't want to put winblows back on it
<pb> do you have the time to try the xbuntu or whatever the correct name is.
<pb> i dont know what the gui looks like. and my advice is novice at best friend.
<moytb> yeah...I saw some screenshots of xbuntu, and it wasn't anythign special.  To be honest, even Kubuntu doesn't "look" as nice
<pb> when compairing the 3 de , i read it was the lightest and geared twords older hardware. so might be worth a shot. if you have an hour to install it i suppose.
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: doesn't look like youtube videos are lagging at all
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: just those stupid Facebook games
<moytb> I mean is my hardware that old?
<Smurphy> what are you folks using as openvpn client ? and how did you configure it ?
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: that is suppose to happen
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: online flash games do consume a lot of cpu
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: yes, but system is dual booted with Win7 and it doesn't have any issues with it.
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: I get that it's two totally different things, but I don't believe that it should be that significant
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: what is the browser that you are using in windows?
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: Firefox or Chrome.  Tried FF here on Kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: have you tried with chome in linux? not the chromium
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: adobe officially dropped  support for flash for linux
<moytb> I don't want to go back to Win7
<moytb> I'd rather just not travel with my laptop
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: only google supports with a version bundled with their chrome, soon html5 will replace flash
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: yeah..I knew that html5 was coming
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: have you installed chrome in linux?
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: doing it right now
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: I do usually use Chrome for most of my net surfing
<pb> for the love of god. how do I get my taskmanager panel to the bottom of my screen.
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: flash works well in chrome
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: let's see what happens
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: thats because google has a different version in that which is maintained by them
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: unfortunately, it seems to be the same
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: open system activity ie the task manager and see what process consumes more cpu
<pb> hot dog panals are confusing and janky.
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: the above is done while you run the flash game in the browser
<moytb> this is so stupid trying to make this work so my wife can be addicted to that stupidity
<pb> stupid is as stupid does.. whats ezier to live with.. a few hours frustration or a peacefull and happy wife.
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: i do think the same, but the point is the problem need to be found
<genii-around> I felt the same way about my gf and her desklets.
<moytb> FF/s plugin container jumps to 50%+
<moytb> never saw it higher than 57%
<pb> alt+F2 opens the Krunner where there is a system activity button..
<pb> helpfull shortcut. if not a bit late, sorry.
<moytb> I opened the system monitor
<moytb> that was the other thing I found too
<moytb> ctrl+alt+T does not open up the terminal
<moytb> nor does alt F2 do anything
<pb> crt + alt + F2 opens the (forget the word) but its the underlying command prompt for linux.. ctr alt f7 returns you to the gui.. thats used for freezes and stuff.. its not the kubuntu command line.
<pb> you actually have 5 of these..
<pb> tty1-6 .. so 6 of these i mean
<pb> usefull if something crashes. you bring it up log into root and ps -x  then kill the app
<moytb> yeah....
<pb> i forget the terminal or Konsole shortcut keys.. ubuntu was ctrl alt 7.. here I thought it was f4 something.
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: It seems to be the flash-player's fault. Also there is a known issue of performance regression in hardware acceleration in the recent kernels
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: I wonder if there's a previous build that would run better
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: Chrome was higher on the CPU
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: so its just the fault of flash
<moytb> looks like it
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: the known kerne issue is for video acceleration in flash
<moytb> youtube and some other testing site that I use work ok
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: any way around it or am I just out of luck?
<MountainX> I'm running Kubuntu 12.04. What is the best way to get and install KDE 4.9?
<pb> moytb: Here's how I assigned in.. right-click the Kickoff Application launcher icon -> Edit Applications -> System -> Konsole -> Advanced Tab -> Current Shortcut Key
<moytb> pb: perfect...thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb:  while playing the game, increase the priority of the process in system activity, that may help
<phoenix_firebrd> MountainX: you want kde 4.9 rc?
<MountainX> I thought the final release of 4.9 was out now.
<MountainX> Wednesday, August 1, 2012: KDE 4.9 Release
<MountainX> from http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.9_Release_Schedule#Wednesday.2C_August_1.2C_2012:_KDE_4.9_Release
<phoenix_firebrd> MountainX: right now kde 4.9 beta 2 is in beta backports
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: would the 32bit version of the OS make any difference?
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: it will make worse
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: for using the 4 gb ram fully you need 64 bit
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: yeah...I knew that, but I read on some site to try the 32bit
<phoenix_firebrd> moytb: you can always experiment
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: running out of time.  putzed around with this install until 3am last night
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is someone builing kde sc final?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is someone builing kde 4.9 sc final?
<phoenix_firebrd> *building
<NeutrinoPower> I installed KDE4.9.0 but plasma-desktop don't work anymore
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: it's in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports actually, but there's some issue with the library versioning (it's 4.8.0 instead of 4.9.0) so there's no announcement
<yofel> use with care until that's fixed
<pb> can you have your VI Desktops work independently of each other?
<moytb> phoenix_firebrd: Flash-Aid?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: do you update the kubuntu ninjas etherpad?
<rupak> black screen error
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: usually yes, but our process changed at bit so that pad is bit outdated
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: oh,ok.
<moytb> can I ask a hopefully easy question?  Are the same flash problems I'm having just in the Ubuntu distros?  Would I have the same issues with Fedora?  And what are the major differences between Ubuntu and Fedora?
<Daskreech> :-(
<Daskreech> Sorry i missed that question
<myname_> /quit
<batman> thanks
<batman> I appreicate it
<batman> Slow in here
<robertzaccour> I was looking into live wallpapers but from what I researched compiz is required. Is there a way this can be done in Kwin?
<black_joe> Does anybody know how to change the default file dialog? The window that appears when one tries to upload a file, for instance.
<black_joe> I would prefer to use Nautilus or pcmanfm instead of dolphin for that.
<lordievader> Good evening
<genii-around> black_joe: For Firefox, all I can find on the subject so far is to set ui.allow_platform_file_picker  on or off.. on it chooses what the desktop normally wants... off it uses the one built-in firefox
<genii-around> ( but looks like no way of choosing on the fly which system file browser to use only for firefox ... it just uses whatever your system default is globally )
<black_joe> Okay, I found where to change the system default.
<black_joe> I will try it.
<black_joe> Thanks.
<Daskreech> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Daskreech, how are you?
<Daskreech> lordievader: I'm ok :)
<Daskreech> hi Earthwings
<Earthwings> hi Daskreech
 * Daskreech waves
<dkeenaghan> Hey, i'm having trouble with the KDE system settings, when I try to open the Workspace Appearance/Window Decorations settings it crashes. Kubuntu 12.04 64bit, just updated to KDE 4.9. Crash information http://paste.kde.org/526802/ any help would be much appreciated, thanks
<black_joe> It crashes trying to access a locked resource. Restarting KDE or your computer may help.
<dkeenaghan> i've restarted a few times, and tried creating a new user, still crashes
<black_joe> Other than the common things like making sure it is updating I have no clue then.
<dkeenaghan> ay, thanks anyway
<Daskreech> dkeenaghan: what happens if you open it from the command line?
<pb> whats the command to run updates.
<genii-around> pb: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update
<dkeenaghan> Daskreech: if i open the systemsettings from command line and then try open window decorations it does the same thing, crashes
<pb> genii-around:  10/4
<dkeenaghan> though, if there's a way to change window decorations another way that would do me, then i wouldn't care about that settings module crashing
<genii-around> dkeenaghan: Did you have some custom theme in place before you went to 4.9.0 ?
<dkeenaghan> qtcurve yes
<Daskreech> dkeenaghan: try kcmshell4 kwindecoration
<flint_> hello
<dkeenaghan> it crashes
<Daskreech> dkeenaghan: With a output?
<Daskreech>  flint_hi
<dkeenaghan> http://paste.kde.org/526838/
<genii-around> Daskreech: Very odd. From the kcmshell4 here, no side window. I'll post 2 comparison pics
<artao> can anyone help me with Korganizer? my monthly calender insists on showing me July in month view even tho it's currently August 1st ... it correctly highlights Aug. 1, but stays on the July calender page
<Daskreech> dkeenaghan: can you run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<artao> i want it to auto-jump to the next month as appropriate. it should show me August when it's August.
<Daskreech> artao: poke someone in #kontact
<artao> aha thx
<Daskreech> That sounds like something they may want to look at
<dkeenaghan> Daskreech: "kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version."
<Daskreech> For the record I was looking at the calendar here last night and it autojumped to the next month at 12:00 while Iw as looking at it
<Daskreech> Little strange
<genii-around> When run normally: http://imagebin.org/222937   cli with kcmshell4 kwindecoration : http://imagebin.org/222938
<Daskreech> genii-around: Why is that strange?
<Daskreech> THat's what it should do :)
<Daskreech> dkeenaghan: Ok you have something off somewhere
<dkeenaghan> yeah :(
<Daskreech> dkeenaghan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade gives you any thing to update?
<genii-around> Daskreech: Can you run cursor theme, desktop theme, splash screen sub-itmes directly this way also? Just curious
<Daskreech> genii-around: kcmshell4 --list
 * genii-around investigates
<dkeenaghan> Daskreech: "The following packages will be upgraded:
<dkeenaghan>   cups cups-bsd cups-client cups-common cups-ppdc libcups2 libcups2:i386 libcupscgi1 libcupsdriver1 libcupsimage2
<dkeenaghan>   libcupsimage2:i386 libcupsmime1 libcupsppdc1"
<dkeenaghan> common unix printing system
<Daskreech> dkeenaghan: Hmm not the libs I was expecting
<dkeenaghan> Daskreech: maybe a reinstall of kde 4.9 would fix it?
<Daskreech> dkeenaghan: Maybe but I'd probably just remove kcmshell for that and reinstall
<dkeenaghan> Daskreech: so "sudo apt-get remove kcmshell" and then "sudo apt-get install kcmshell"?
<michaelc22> Hello guys, How come kopete cannot connect to yahoo
<Daskreech> michaelc22: Connects here
<genii-around> kcmshell4 is part of package kde-runtime
<Daskreech> ick that's going to remove basically all of KDE desktop
<dkeenaghan> yeah
<genii-around> Yes.
<genii-around> dkeenagn please )han: What is result of apt-cache policy kde-runtime   ?  ( pastebi
<genii-around> n please)
<michaelc22> Hello guys, How come kopete cannot connect to yahoo
<Daskreech> michaelc22: It connects here. You'll have to give more information
<dkeenaghan> genii-around: http://paste.kde.org/526844/
<michaelc22> I put my yahoo information into kopete and  it fails to connect to server
<genii-around> dkeenaghan: Yes, that's the exact version I have here as well, which works.
<michaelc22> Does anyone know why kopete cannot connect to yahoo servers? It connects to msn server fine
<dkeenaghan> so should I sudo apt-get remove kde-runtime && sudo apt-get install kde-runtime?
<dkeenaghan> or am i being silly  :)
<genii-around> dkeenaghan: If you do that, make sure no X is running first, including kdm or lightdm
<michaelc22> Does anyone know why kopete cannot connect to yahoo servers? It connects to msn server fine
<dkeenaghan> genii-around: how does one do that
<genii-around> dkeenaghan: Which login manager do you use? kdm,lightdm, gdm, etc
<dkeenaghan> kdm
<Daskreech> michaelc22: what's your yahoo server in the server information?
<genii-around> dkeenaghan: So: ctrl-alt-f1     then: sudo service kdm stop  (  it may be an upstart job now on your system, if first command fails use instead: sudo stop kdm )  then: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-runtime    then: sudo service kdm start ( or sudo start kdm)   then: exit    then alt-f7  to obtain kdm login screen again
<dkeenaghan> genii-around: thanks, i'll give that a go
<dkeenaghan> genii-around: still crashing, i'll restart and see if that helps
<genii-around> dkeenaghan: Ok, see you soon
<dkeenaghan> genii-around: nope :/
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> dkeenaghan: Do you have kde-runtime-dbg installed?
<dkeenaghan> genii-around: yes
<dkeenaghan> genii-around: i clicked the install debug symbols button on the crash window eariler, i presume that's when it got installed
<genii-around> dkeenaghan:  You could try: gdb systemsettings           then when it comes to (gdb) prompt:  run            and then when it crashes: quit    ... then copy all the output, for pastebin or bug report
<genii-around> dkeenaghan: It may take a while to ( try to )open it's window, etc
<dkeenaghan> genii-around: http://paste.kde.org/526856/
<Thiudans> Is there an ETA for Rekonq 1.0 on Kubuntu 12.04?
<Maxentius> Is there an ETA for Rekonq 1.0 on Kubuntu 12.04?
<sean___> its in the kubuntu backports paa i think
<Maxentius> Sean. What is the PPA command?
<sean___> one sec
<Maxentius> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Maxentius> I think I found it.
<sean___> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Maxentius> Hmmm, a lot of packages in there.
<sean___> yea but thats the only way to have rekonq 1 unless you build it from source
<Maxentius> I guess I will wait, then. My system is very stable now. :-)
<sean___> i just use opera, its a very good and stable browser
<Maxentius> Ha ha. Me too!
<sean___> whats you experance with kubuntu then ?
<Maxentius> I have an overall really good experience. There have been a couple of minor issues since I installed two months ago on an HP DV6. I have had no issues working, but the lack of Windows games is the major hurdle for me.
<Maxentius> Finger print reader does not work, right mouse button on track pad does not work (but gestures compensate). Other than that, only minor tweaks to get the hot keys going and everything is fine.
<sean___> yea same for my i love playing games but i have had to cope with the web games. im running kubuntu 12.10 at the mo and loving it very stable for a alpha
<sean___> i have had trouble with hp laptops and linux, i have a nvidia optimous card ( pain in the ass)
<calcmandan> decided to ansewr to the distro upgrade nag to 12.04 last night. I went to sleep shortly afterward. Now that i'm home, it is still up and hung on configuring nautilus-dropbox. It's been here for hours. I'm sure there are other things to be configured after this, and i'm not sure what i can do to unstick the process. Any clues? Here is a paste of the updater window progress http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124329/
<Maxentius> I am firtunate to use AMD, which is apparently fully supported. I used the proprietary drivers--the OS drivers were making the video card overheat.
<sean___> i allways do a clean install as upgrading can cause some issues
<Maxentius> Like i said, some minor issues which i was able to mitigate.
<Maxentius> Yes, that is what I will do when the time comes.
<calcmandan_> sorry closed out of quassel by mistake.
<calcmandan_> did i miss something>
<calcmandan_> i don't think i did.
<dkeenaghan> nope
<calcmandan_> well, if i close out of this, will an apt-get distupgrade continue from where it left off</
<calcmandan_> ?
<sean___> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sean___> if not try sudo apt-get distupgrade
<calcmandan_> ok
<calcmandan_> here goes nothing
<sean___> good luck
<calcmandan_> dpkg is locked by another process.
<calcmandan_> i used to know how to do all of this
<calcmandan_> that's what happens when everything runs smoothly for a long time
<sean___> the upgrade could still be upgrading in the backgroud
<calcmandan_> well it was until i closed the upgrade utility
<calcmandan_> i'll just kill dpkg
<sean___> thats ur best bet and try again
<calcmandan_> conjtinuing. phew.
<calcmandan_> got SO many apps on here, and wine games that run perfectly...
<sean___> what games ?
<calcmandan_> pirates of a burning sea, star trek online, armada 2, winamp, wow for the honey, swtor.
<localhost> also office 2010 work perfectly :)
<calcmandan_> and had star wars galaxies too.
<calcmandan_> but that's out.
<calcmandan_> i use libreoffice.
<calcmandan_> i was going to install the new biggie but they're banning users with wine installs. bastards.
<calcmandan_> so i'm not paying $50 for a game i can't use.
<calcmandan_> and not installing windows for a game heh
<sean___> yea i heard about that they are saying that it is a advantage to linux users or somethinm like that
<calcmandan> fail to see how.
<calcmandan> but meh
<calcmandan> well the install finished.
<calcmandan> phew
<calcmandan> lets see what happens after the reboot. fingers crossed.
<robertzaccour> How do I upgrade to KDE 4.9?
<viktor> hola
<viktor> alguien podria decirme porque no me abre GParted en Kubuntu?
<viktor> acabo de instalarlo
<viktor> lo abro
<viktor> pongo el password
<viktor> y no abre
<viktor> hi
<viktor> Gparted don open in Kubuntu
<viktor> i try to start program , insert password and dont open... why?
<pns2050> Hello
<viktor> hi ... no help¿
#kubuntu 2012-08-02
<killown> I updated kde for 4.9.00 and now dolphin can't re-size icons from places panel when you are extending it to be more larger
<killown> know issue?
<michaelc22> question about kubuntu anyway to set double clicking to close windows??
<michaelc22> ?
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!
<black_joe> You know DoctorPepper, I don't like Doctor Pepper. I DO like the cheap knockoffs though. Like Doctor Thunder.
<DoctorPepper> can anyone please help me ,  i have a sound problem. i get the following error when starting kde The audio playback device  default does not work.            Falling back to.
<DoctorPepper> then i have no sound
<DoctorPepper> i have this issue only when using the gstreamer backend to phonon
<black_joe> Is the hardware listed under the PulseAudio control panel?
<DoctorPepper> i have  a output device   listed  as Built-in Audio Annalog stereo
<DoctorPepper> black_joe:  any idea
<black_joe> That should work. I have that too. On the Analog Output port.
<DoctorPepper> i actually have no problem when using
<DoctorPepper> the vlc backend
<black_joe> I actually ran into an error like this before. I purged pulseaudio and alsa and then reinstalled them. That worked, but it may cause massive issues if it doesn't.
<DoctorPepper> it quite risky since purging pulse audio  remove ubuntu-desktop
<black_joe> You can re-install it and you won't need to download anything since apt will cache it.
<DoctorPepper> the wierdest part of the probleme is that i have this issue only with some users accounts
<black_joe> Then that backs up my suspicion that it is a configuration file error.
<DoctorPepper> so what do i do
<black_joe> I still think that purging it and re-installing ubuntu-desktop is the best option.,
<DoctorPepper> done
<DoctorPepper> i have to logout be back
<black_joe> Wait!
<black_joe> Make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed as well.
<DoctorPepper> yes  it installed
<DoctorPepper> the removal of pulseaudio  affected only  ubuntu-desktop for some reason
<black_joe> Strange. Logging out should be safe, then.
<DoctorPepper> i didnt remove alsa by the way
<black_joe> Alsa isn't the problem. At least I don't think it is.
<black_joe> That could be the next step if this doesn't work.
<DoctorPepper> ok gonna try  be back
<DoctorPepper> thanks for wasting your time help me
<DoctorPepper> *helping me
<black_joe> My time is worthless. Thanks for giving me something to do.
<Ricardo_Gonzalez> hola
<Guest11258> hello
<Guest11258> i installed lubuntu but if i want to enter in audio panel i have this message: Error, you need to install a application to configure the sound (pavucontol, alsamixer ...)
<Guest11258> what do i do?
<Unit193> !crosspost | Guest11258
<ubottu> Guest11258: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Guest11258> ok i'm sorry
<lordievader> Good morning
<decci> I have a storage box connected to ubuntu machine. I connected serial cable to the linux machine, ran minicom -s it showed me /dev/ttyS1, but I dont see any outpout while running minicom
<skramer_> How can I prevent plasma-desktop from crashing on login and resume? Still deleted /var/tmp/kdecache-myuser, but still had no success. The problem is since upgrade to Precise and still exists with latest KDE 4.9.0.
<jess88> hello
<jess88> can someone help me with installing void11?
<rottingdead> Hallo hello.
<rottingdead> Lord_Drachenblut: What's Drachen?  Lord something blood?
<Lord_Drachenblut> dragon's blood
<rottingdead> Lord_Drachenblut: Aaaaaaaaaah, sort of figured in a way..
<rottingdead> Lord_Drachenblut: No German word for Lord, eh?
<Lord_Drachenblut> didn't try to find a german word for it
<rottingdead> Lord_Drachenblut: Aaaaaah, I see.
<Lord_Drachenblut> so how goes it man
<rottingdead> Just fine.
<rottingdead> Lord_Drachenblut: Was in ##windows irc other day, somebody had the nerve to ask if you can change background images, lol, wow.
<Lord_Drachenblut> wow..... I use to run windows and I had to dig to find a program that will do what kde can do by default with wallpapers
<rottingdead> Lord_Drachenblut: Aaaaaaaah, I'm a hardcore CLI freak.
<rottingdead> Lord_Drachenblut: How did you get it?  Via Paying, or a crack?  lol..
<rottingdead> Lord_Drachenblut: Why I like my OSS, don't have to worry about costs getting shoved down your throat.
<SixtyFold>  are you referring to windows blinds back in the day or something?
<rottingdead> SixtyFold: Who you talking to?
<SixtyFold> you guys, talking about things via windows for messing with wallpapers etc
<rottingdead> SixtyFold: Aaaaaaaaaah, nah, what I mentioned was a question in ##windows, not in KDE.
<SixtyFold> ahhh
<rottingdead> SixtyFold: Like I said I use CLI, and even got a sweet FrameBuffer Image...
<SixtyFold> nice
<SixtyFold> the last year ive become way obsessed with CLI compared too
<Lord_Drachenblut> rottingdead: it was just the rotating wallpapers....
<rottingdead> SixtyFold: Yeah, so no background images here.
<rottingdead> Lord_Drachenblut: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Slideshow effects?
<SixtyFold> ive been trying to find a way to use CLI browsers even but none of them quite do enough
<Lord_Drachenblut> rottingdead: yep
<SixtyFold> it'd be nice to have a integrated CLI browser that would open things in GUI when it's absolutely necessary like flash etc, then you could just exit out back to the command line when it's done
<SixtyFold> like a hybrid cli/gui browser
<rottingdead> Lord_Drachenblut: Hmm, strange, I thought changing wallpapers came out of the box?
<SixtyFold> in win7 it does
<SixtyFold> in winxp it didnt
<SixtyFold> idk about vista, i never used it enough
<rottingdead> SixtyFold: Aaah, yes, that's right!!
<Lord_Drachenblut> I didn't even know they had added it to win7
<SixtyFold> yah
<SixtyFold> you just make your theme
<Lord_Drachenblut> okay
<rottingdead> SixtyFold: Well, you should become happy, supposedly using a FrameBufer it makes it possible to run things you would normally need a DE in CLI..
<SixtyFold> all the default aero themes start taht way actually, with background wallpaper slideshows
<SixtyFold> about 10 images
<SixtyFold> and then you can make your own custom ofc too, my dad has pictures of his grandkids and such on his background doing that
<SixtyFold> ill have to look up the framebuffer thing
<SixtyFold> idk anything about it
<rottingdead> SixtyFold: If you do have a DE already installed, which is just dumb to say, obviously, =P. Go to Google Imges, and type in emerge-world Splash, and you'll see what it is.
<SixtyFold> cool
<rottingdead> It should look like a Rectanble with a green rounded borer, saying emerge world at the bottom.
<rottingdead> s/Rectanble/rectangle, wow, lol.
<SixtyFold> yah, im running win7, win7 vm, kubuntu vm and lubuntu vm all at the same time actually right now, i have DE to check it out with hehe
<rottingdead> I don't think I did something right, this emerge-world splash should take up the entire monitor, and it doesn't.
<SixtyFold> looks cool
<SixtyFold> green and black necessary for sure
<SixtyFold> gotta go with old school terminal all day
<SixtyFold> look wise
<rottingdead> SixtyFold: Yeah, I don't have a powerful enough system to run all those vm's you're running, heh.
<SixtyFold> hehe
<SixtyFold> yah, i have this machine, ranging from insane to a eeePC with 2gb ram and a single core 1.6ghz cpu, so eh, that has kubuntu on it
<SixtyFold> techno junky
<SixtyFold> i like the idea of running all the modern type things today on a system that was top of the line 15 years ago for sure, because the overhead on most systems is just retarded, so much unecessary stuff
<rottingdead> SixtyFold: Aaaaaaaaaah, this might be why it's not that large, I probably should have copied it as 1920x1080, rather than 1280-1024.
<SixtyFold> art4linux.org site right?
<rottingdead> SixtyFold: I might need an initrd file, since I'm using Gentoo, more manual intervention in my system.
<SixtyFold> never ran gentoo before
<SixtyFold> been thinking about running knoppix lately on my eeePC
<rottingdead> Okie, made some mods to my files, have to reboot anyway.
<rottingdead> Brb.
<rottingdead> Hmm, no difference.
<rottingdead> So, definitely doing somehing wrong somewhere.
<rottingdead> Aaaaaaaaah, found something else, brb.
<rottingdead> Hmm, not sure, it's not expanding the entire screen, like I thought.
<rottingdead> I want to say it's a faulty PCIe slot, but then again, when I run my live discs, it works fine.
<rottingdead> Okie, I am doing it right,  =).
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<rottingdead> Howdy.
<rottingdead> It got quiet in here, =/.
<Peace-> nice
<BluesKaj> ppl in north america are having breakfast etc ..afk
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> Hi Peace-
<shadeslayer> hey
<Peace-> hey
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i am using sucessfully vlc with digital tv usb card
<BluesKaj> OTA digital tv , Peace- ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/41je8tumxclss500vz8ub6.jpg
<Peace-> dvb-t
<BluesKaj> OTA = over the air , rather than cable or satellite
<Peace-> BluesKaj: yep ota
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<susundberg> _o/
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning phoenix_firebrd
<BluesKaj> Peace-:  was the tv tubner easy to configure on kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> tuner
<Lord_Drachenblut> has anyone tried the plasma active kubuntu spin yet
<livingdaylight> greetings
<thepreacher> i have tried several times to install kubuntu 12.04. each time the install works without problems but when i boot, it only takes me to the command prompt. startx at that point yeilds and error. its only after i do an update and restart then it automaticlally boots to the kdm. After i log in though the whole system freezes after the DE is loading. I becomes inresponsive.
<thepreacher> i don't have this problem with ubuntu, linux mint kde which i am using now
<thepreacher> for my own reasons i want to use kubuntu so help
<xandar> wish I knew, preacher... I've had good luck so far with my Kubuntu installs for all my friends
<xandar> what is the hardware?
<thepreacher> xandar its a dell xps m1550 with nvidia graphics card
<livingdaylight> Has anyone heard of Netrunner? Based on Kubuntu - looks good - http://www.netrunner-os.com/
<xandar> hmmm
<xandar> sorry, preacher... don't know offhand, but I'd run a disk check and a memory check
<thepreacher> xandar thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  yes , I tried netrunner ..it was ok , nothing special IMO ..meant for stability uses older app versions "tried and true "
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, i see! thanks - "tried and true" sounds good. Also, it comes very ready out of the box, it seems
<BluesKaj> thepreacher:  which nvidia card, lspci |grep VGA , in the terminal
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  it's very kubuntu-like
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, might give it a whirl
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  you might like it. I was curious about it but it wasn't enough to keep me
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, it looks a bit Gnomish which appeals to me.
<thepreacher> BluesKaj its GeForce 8600M GT
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight:  iirc it uses KDE as default but includes some ubuntu apps as well
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> thepreacher:   when you get to the command prompt , do sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , then sudo apt-get install nvidia current
<BluesKaj>  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , thepreacher
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<BluesKaj> thepreacher:  a reboot would the best after running those commands
<jds_> Can anyone please tell me How I can test if there are no errors when running a simple make  so that I could put something like "Build successful with no errors"?
<thepreacher> BluesKaj I am going to try another install. I hope i am lucky this time. thanks
<BluesKaj> thepreacher:  why , the problem is probly gfoing to repeat , especially if it's hardware driver related
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<BluesKaj> jds_:  I think there's make-test command , but I can't recall it
<BluesKaj> jds_:  the ppl at #ubuntu might know
<coolgoose> morning guys. are 4.9 packages ready ?
<Riddell> coolgoose: should be but there's some more work to do on them due to a last second update from KDE
<coolgoose> Riddell, thanks for the heads up. 4.8 was almost the tourning point for me from gnome to kde . 4.9 might just be it since i'm loosing my damn f3 split view in nautilus in 12.10 (hurray gnome 3.6 )
<coolgoose> and since i'm using a laptop + an external monitor i'm going to try submitting bug reports for that. any tips on what should i install extra for being able to provide debug data if needed ?
<xandar> Riddell, can't wait
<DarthMode> Hi to all
<DarthMode> opening an application, I am having this error
<DarthMode> Gtk-WARNING **: Error loading icon: Failed to load image '/usr/share/icons/oxygen/22x22/actions/window-close.png': reason not known, probably a corrupt image file
<DarthMode> I have Kubuntu 12.04
<DarthMode> is there someone who knows how to fix?
<coolgoose> DarthMode did you try purge / re-install on oxygen-icon-theme ?
<coolgoose> and/or install oxigen-icon-theme-complete as well ?
<DarthMode> No, I never did it
<coolgoose> DarthMode, do you have synaptic installed ?
<DarthMode> I have Muon
 * coolgoose tries to remember the alternative in kubuntu .. muon something :)
<coolgoose> sudo apt-get purge oxygen-icon-theme && sudo apt-get install oxygen-icon-theme ?
<DarthMode> I am reinstalling with muon
<coolgoose> k
<DarthMode> if it does not work
<coolgoose> if it still does that, check if muon has a purge command of some sort
<DarthMode> I try your command line solution
<BluesKaj> synaptic is still the best package manager IMO , who cares if it brings in a few gtk libs
<coolgoose> or remove the image file by hand, and then reinstall to remove it
<coolgoose> BluesKaj, synaptic is the best because it just works (TM)
<DarthMode> drumroll
<DarthMode> okay I try your solution coolgoose
<coolgoose> k
<kio_http> Hi on 12.04 many times I get high CPU usage by qaptworker (usually while using muon stuff of course)
<DarthMode> OMG!
<DarthMode> It's removing al
<DarthMode> and I cannot stop
<DarthMode> coolgoose,
<DarthMode> What do you give me?
<coolgoose> wtf. you have auto yes on?
<DarthMode> it removes me dolphin
<DarthMode> amarok
<DarthMode> dragonplayer
<coolgoose> ctrl-c it already
<DarthMode> too late lad
<coolgoose> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop again to put them back up
<DarthMode> locked
<coolgoose> what's locked ?
<DarthMode> I hope it works
<DarthMode> I will cry twelve years
<coolgoose> is it installing stuff back as it is supposed to ?
<DarthMode> why it was removing me all that stuff?
<coolgoose> looking trough oxygen icon theme's dependencies to figure it out
<DarthMode> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<coolgoose> and before that ?
<DarthMode> it tells me that there was error for
<DarthMode>  man-db
<DarthMode>  kdm
<DarthMode>  kubuntu-desktop
<coolgoose> http://pastebin.com/ -> select the text in your terminal, right click and copy it
<DarthMode> it's in italian
<coolgoose> it's ok
<DarthMode> http://pastebin.com/w8x1Ek1d
<DarthMode> maybe
<DarthMode> I will do a Kubuntu Reinstall
<DarthMode> tonight
<DarthMode> -_-"
<coolgoose> nope. sec. i'm really sorry about this, but it's fixable
<coolgoose> DarthMode, if you do a simple apt-get install kdm what does it say ?
<DarthMode> dependecies problem
<coolgoose> paste it as well please
<DarthMode> http://pastebin.com/fNmP1D7j
<coolgoose> DarthMode what does fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat say ? (so we can determine what process is hanging with that)
<coolgoose> DarthMode sudo that if it doesn't work
<DarthMode> http://pastebin.com/x4dncGQe
<solvemon> Hi, Could someone please give me some hints on troubleshooting a problem? I have no sound from my front-panel. Some info: intel integrated audio. Rear panel works. Windows (dual booting) works. 12.04. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<coolgoose> DarthMode do you have muon still open ?
<DarthMode> No
<coolgoose> DarthMode - ps aux | grep 6999 so we can see what program is that
<DarthMode> root      6999  0.0  0.4  13812  9296 ?        S    15:48   0:00 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm.prerm remove
<coolgoose> sudo kill 6999 and re-run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DarthMode> I am trying coolgoose
<coolgoose> DarthMode, fingers crossed X_x
<DarthMode> :)
<DarthMode> I am downloading the CD of Kubuntu
<DarthMode> okay
<DarthMode> no error
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/08/02/which-tv-usb-card-should-i-buy-for-linux-kubuntu/
<coolgoose> DarthMode so it finished ok ?
<DarthMode> yes coolgoose
<coolgoose> DarthMode ... open a gtk app . let's see if there's still any errors
<DarthMode> yex :-/
 * coolgoose considers sending you my own image file
<DarthMode> image files are there
<DarthMode> but this app cannot read
<DarthMode> I don't understand why
<DarthMode> I try to reinstall
<DarthMode> but nothing
<coolgoose> yea. but i wonder why does it say it's corrupt. and with that purge. .. you can be sure it deleted crap
<DarthMode> I will solve in future
<DarthMode> Now I have to work
<DarthMode> Thank you a lot
<coolgoose> np. sorry again about that
<DarthMode> np problem solved
<BluesKaj> Peace-:  this setup doesn' require an addtional tuner card , since this monitor is actually plasma TV with satellite-pvr and antenna connections.
<BluesKaj> Peace-: it's also connected to a home theater receiver and audio system
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<tt5555> hi
<tt5555> can someone tell me how to install gtk+-2 libraies
<tt5555> libraries
<tt5555> ?
<tt5555> im getting this error pastebin.com/NxPu0kvY
<tt5555> hello?
<Phiscribe> jess88 what is wrong or what are you trying to do with the gtk2 engines? are you trying to chagne the kde desktop to something else?
<jess88> no, im trying to install an app
<Phiscribe> which app? is the app asking for the gtk2 engine? (this is kde we are talking about right?)
<jess88> yes, void11
<BluesKaj> jess88:  which app?
<Phiscribe> are you up to date update and upgrade wise?
<jess88> void11
<Phiscribe> is that a compile error your getting then?
<jess88> yes
<jess88> hello?
<jess88> i need to install something like this apt-get install gtk2-dev
<Phiscribe> eh i dont use the gtk stuff much im sure its just a matter of the package name
<jess88> but i need the correct file
<jess88> hello?
<Phiscribe> maybe libgtk2.0-dev
<Phiscribe> i dont know the correct package name sorry, im doing a quick look in the repo
<jess88> ok, that works
<Phiscribe> ah good, now stay out of jail...hehe
<jess88> im getting this error http://pastebin.com/rTDdj7mW
<jess88> when i execute this command make HOSTAPD_PATH=/home/e/hostapd-0.1.3 USEGTK=1 USECONSOLE=1 all install
<jess88> hello?
<Phiscribe> dont know, im not a compling guru, my guess is your still missing something needed for the compile maybe find a void11 forum, im gong for food and maybe caffine
<Sharky> !hello jess88
<Sharky> !hello | jess88
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Sharky> lordievader, hello :3
<lordievader> Hey Sharky, how are you?
<batman> hello
<BluesKaj> hi batman , where's Robin ? :)
<pelgidium> i need install the package exfat in ubuntu. how do?
<pelgidium> i using sudo apt-get install fuse-exfat and return cannot find
<mydogsnameisrudy> what is exfat
<mydogsnameisrudy> pelgidium:
<BluesKaj> pelgidium:  it's exfat-fuse and exfat utils that you need
<BluesKaj> exfat-utils
<mydogsnameisrudy> moun has no exfat in it
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy:  maybe you don't have all the relavent repos enabled , it shows up here in synaptic
<lordievader> mydogsnameisrudy: exfat is like fat but made especially for usb drives, or so says Microsoft.
<lordievader> It's quite fast on usb drives.
<BluesKaj> !activities
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Daskreech> Hmm You would think there is an activities factoid
<BluesKaj> Daskreech:  yeah , there's a lot of missing factoids ..quite surprising and annoying
<Daskreech> pelgidium: Far as I know it's illegal for that to be redistributed
<Daskreech> I'll check
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: add it then
<BluesKaj> Daskreech:  uhm , how ? Never looked into it
<pelgidium> impossible found the package exfat-fuse
<Daskreech> pelgidium: Impossible is a strong word for that but which repo?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: what would you like to add?
<batman> test
<Daskreech> fail
<BluesKaj> Daskreech:  actully nothing ..I was asking on the devel chat what "activities" actaully does , but no one seems to use it
<pelgidium> i dont know. i am beginner
<pelgidium> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:relan/exfat
 * BluesKaj misses spellcheck , but it's PITA
<pelgidium> sudo apt-get update and install exfat-fuse
<BluesKaj> pelgidium:  it's in the regular repos , if you enable them in your package manager / muon
<pelgidium> ok
<Daskreech> pelgidium: Then it's canonical distributing it
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: which spellcheck ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: it is?
<Daskreech> !findexfat
<Daskreech> !find exfat
<ubottu> Package/file exfat does not exist in precise
<pelgidium> i am from brazilian
<Daskreech> pelgidium: welcome :)
<pelgidium> i dont speak english very well
<Daskreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pelgidium> but lets go
<Daskreech> pelgidium: Do you understand what a repo is?
<pelgidium> yes
<pelgidium> i using repo ppa:relan/exfat
<pelgidium> i  got it install
<pelgidium> tks
<pelgidium> i dont know if need activate  ??
<Daskreech> pelgidium: ok well that's not Ubuntu providing it just as a note :)
<Daskreech> pelgidium: You shouldn't if it's fuse
<BluesKaj> Daskreech:  on konversation right click the text input line and select Auto Spell Check.
<pelgidium> rs,
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Works here. do you have ispell installed?
<pelgidium> rs here is smile
<batman> gello
<batman> gello
<BluesKaj> no Daskreech I find it annoying
<pelgidium> okay guys .. thank,
<BluesKaj> spellcheck that is , dunno about ispell
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: to add a new factoid you can type !factoid is text goes here to explain
<pelgidium> behave perfect
<BluesKaj> Daskreech:  well, I was trying find out what activities are , so I'm not exactly in the know :)
<Daskreech> batman: hi
<Daskreech> pelgidium: Great :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Just for future annyances :)
<Daskreech> I'll note that you have to defend it in the channel that ubottu will give you in PM but it's not too painful
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: ispell does the spell check so choose which annoyance you would like to live with
<BluesKaj> Daskreech:  odd , ispell isn't installed
<batman> test
<BluesKaj> batman:  yes , you're here , do you have a question ?
<jess88>  im getting this error when i try and install a program, what does it mean? http://pastebin.com/hVzWsw9A
<batman> aloha
<schninkel> obvious botman is obvious
<batman> time
<batman> OhBleep111
<Daskreech> batman: What's up?
<dougl> Daskreech, what's up with you?
<Daskreech> jess88: you are missing a library
<Daskreech> dougl: Cut myself, twisted my ankle and mowed my lawn
<BluesKaj> batman is a lurker
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Lurkers don't talk
<batman> Fuck off
<BluesKaj> he's not talking , Daskreech ..uttering the odd word maybe
<bazhang> !ops | batman
<ubottu> batman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<BluesKaj> was there ever a double click>rename feature in kde ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: for files?
<BluesKaj> yes in dolphin
<BluesKaj> well, now , we got a reaction
<Daskreech> erm I can remember doing that but my memory may be just inserting that
<Daskreech>  I normallyu hit F2
<Daskreech> that seems to work in most OSes
<graft> will 4.9 make it into 12.04 via backports and such?
<Galvatron> It did so yesterday
<Galvatron> I was a bit surprised myself
<graft> hmm maybe i don't have backports enabled
<naomi_> how do i upgrade my version through the terminal?
<bazhang> !upgrade | naomi_
<ubottu> naomi_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<naomi_> thankya.
<shadeslayer> graft: Galvatron 4.9 packages can be found here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<shadeslayer> they've not been released into the official backports repo
<Galvatron> He must have meant Ubuntu Backports, not Kubuntu backports.
<Galvatron> While I was thinking about the later
<forgottenone> hi when i try to add a ppa(opera and ubuntu) i got error is it because ubuntu ppas not compatible with kubuntu anymore or something else?
<uglyoldbob> is there a way to have a static ip address but still use dhcp for everything else (im using the wrt54g router)
<genii-around> uglyoldbob: Will they be on the same network?
<uglyoldbob> yes
<genii-around> uglyoldbob: Why don't you just use the router to always give it the same IP by it's MAC address
<uglyoldbob> i dont think this router can do that
<Daskreech> uglyoldbob: Sure
<Daskreech> uglyoldbob: Though it would help to know what the router can do
<forgottenone> anyone got an idea about ppa problem?
<Daskreech> forgottenone: what is your error?
<forgottenone> i add repos (for opera and blender) but i got error dis repos for ubuntu 12.04
<killown> after upgrade kubuntu-desktop the windows can't be moved by the mouse cursor
<Daskreech> forgottenone: can you pastebin the errors?
<Daskreech> killown: can you press alt+F2 ?
<killown> Daskreech, yes I can
<Daskreech> killown: type kwin --replace in the mini cli
<killown> Daskreech, if I try to move the windows rapidly this doesnt work but if I wait 5 seconds and so start to move it works
<forgottenone> Daskreech: ok but i guess i have to change my lang
<Daskreech> killown: Can You check your CPU usage?
<killown> Daskreech, two seconds after hold the window I can move it
<Daskreech> forgottenone: If you like
<killown> Daskreech, its not about cpu usage
<killown> it's the new kde 4.9
<killown> bug
<Daskreech> killown: well I guess ask in #kwin
<DarthFrog> Has the new KDE 4.9 been released for Kubuntu yet?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, yes it's in the backports
<DarthFrog> OK, I'll have to find that PPA.
<genii-around> killown: If you toggle window effects off , same problem?
<forgottenone> Daskreech:http://www.pasteall.org/34248
<forgottenone> * http://www.pasteall.org/34248
<killown> genii-around, same problem
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<genii-around> killown: I'd say a bug then, yes
<killown> sure it's related to nvidia proprietary driver
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Thank'ee kind sir.
<killown> other thing is dolphin is now pretty slow
<BluesKaj> genii-around, how's 4.9 acting on your pc today
<killown> compared to the anterior version
<michaelc22> hi
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, you're quite welcome ;)
<killown> sorry I mean previous*
<michaelc22> question
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Behaving itself :-)
<Daskreech> forgottenone: ok start over how are you adding the repos ?
<BluesKaj> genii-around, good :)
<genii-around> killown: I'm running 4.9.0/Quantal/Nvidia
<forgottenone> Daskreech: with konsole
<genii-around> killown: Do you have nepomuk or akonadi running?
<Daskreech> forgottenone: with what command?
<killown> genii-around, not for now
<michaelc22> anyway to have it so i could double click to close a windows
<michaelc22> question to anyone
<forgottenone> Daskreech:http://www.pasteall.org/34249
<forgottenone> * http://www.pasteall.org/34249
<genii-around> killown: If you do: top -n1     what is the top process?
<genii-around> ( the one eating the most cpu )
<killown> genii-around, nothing eating cpu here man
<killown> I am not that noob, I use linux since 1996
<genii-around> killown: What nvidia driver?
<Daskreech> forgottenone: What do you need the blender ppa for?
<killown> 302.17
<forgottenone> there is 2.62 in official repo but i need never versions
<Daskreech> forgottenone: how new?
<forgottenone> 2.63
<coutts99> 1.42
<OerHeks> killown, i would use iftop, great terminal util for ethernet traffic
<Daskreech> forgottenone: Ok one moment
<genii-around> killown: If you run some gui app from konsole does it have any output indicating a problem while you move the window?
<michaelc22> llow top left corner double-click window close  anyway to be done?
<genii-around> Apologies on lag, work keeps requiring me
<michaelc22> whats it take to get an answer on here
<bazhang> patience michaelc22
<michaelc22> anyway to allow top left corner double-click window close
<michaelc22> ive been
<bazhang> michaelc22, repeating quickly wont get a faster answer
<michaelc22> lol
<Daskreech> forgottenone: Hm mOk Was hoping Blender had a semi blessed repo but they don't
<forgottenone> ok thanks Daskreech
<michaelc22> lame
<Daskreech> forgottenone: can you pastebin the output of ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<Daskreech> hi michaelc22
<michaelc22> hi
<Daskreech> michaelc22: Did you get your Yahoo sorted ?
<michaelc22> no
<Daskreech> michaelc22: and it requires patience
<michaelc22> really
<Daskreech> michaelc22: What yahoo server are you connecting to?
<michaelc22> i dunno how would i check
<forgottenone> i remove blender svn's but still get errors because of opera http://www.pasteall.org/34250
<Daskreech> michaelc22: If the top left corner is bugging you just move the close button to that corner
<Daskreech> forgottenone: Ok thanks
<Daskreech> michaelc22: I guess you are using Kopete to connect?
<Daskreech>  or telepathy?
<michaelc22> ill check
<Daskreech> forgottenone: thanks what's the error from opera?
<BluesKaj> michaelc22, look in system settings>workspace appearance>window decoration> get new decorations ..maybe you can find a theme that uses left hand open and close options
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Pretty sure that's a function of kwin and not the dekoration
<forgottenone> Daskreech http://www.pasteall.org/34251
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, oh really , ok I learned something new again today :)
<Daskreech> michaelc22: If you are using kopete then on the Yahoo account click modify and look at the second tab
<michaelc22> arch linux some how ii was able to close it by clicking
<michaelc22> dask ill check
<Daskreech> forgottenone: those are notes. not errors. You should be able to install opera
<Daskreech> forgottenone: can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy blender opera ?
<Daskreech> michaelc22: Ah really? It may be possible I've just never had the inclination to do that since a) I dislike the mouse and b) ctrl+q seems so much faster in nearly every scenario for me
<BluesKaj> michaelc22,in kde apps if you right click on the top left icon , a dialog will open with close option
<forgottenone> Daskreech: kurulu means installed aday means candicate acording to dict and sürüm tablosu means version table blender
<forgottenone> http://www.pasteall.org/34252
<Daskreech> forgottenone: Thanks for the explanation :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Yes but in Windows double clicking rapidly will close the window. A throwback to the windows 3.1 days
<michaelc22> brb
<Daskreech> It's also pretty quickif you keep your mouse at the top corner there for the traditional application menus
<Daskreech> People just get used to really small things
<Daskreech> In my case it's alt+ctrl+A
<Daskreech> forgottenone: Oh wait did you say that you removed the blender repo ?
<forgottenone> yes
<forgottenone> but add it again
<Daskreech> forgottenone: was that before or after you gave me the listing of /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<Daskreech>  because I see itin there
<forgottenone> after removing
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> bleah
<Daskreech> forgottenone: Jsut checked the actual server and he has removed a) blender and b) support for precise
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<Daskreech> hi DP
<forgottenone> Daskreech sorry but i dont get it
<Daskreech> forgottenone: Moment I'm trying to figure out if you can steal the package from Ubuntu 12.10 :)
<forgottenone> oh ok
<DoctorPepper> can anyone help me  i am trying to compile the networkmanagement plasmoid from source but  i  get the following error : error: ‘GStaticMutex’ has a previous declaration as ‘typedef struct _GStaticMutex GStaticMutex
<forgottenone> Daskreech i will try another thing thanks for all your help
<Daskreech> forgottenone: To tell the truth if you jsut need it to run
<Daskreech> you can get it from the blender.org website. IT's ina tar.gz just open it and run blender
<Daskreech> it is selfcontained
<forgottenone> yes but there is repo?
<Daskreech> DoctorPepper: the kde networkmanagement?
<Daskreech> forgottenone: Not a reliable one
<forgottenone> ok thanks
<forgottenone> gb
<jEhrichs> does anyone know when the final KDE4.9 lands in kubuntu backport for 12.04?
<Daskreech> jEhrichs: Should be there
<Daskreech> AFAIK
<Daskreech> Let me check
<jEhrichs> still running on 4.8.90 and couldn't get any updates
<Daskreech> And I'm wrong :)
<jEhrichs> :)
<Daskreech> jEhrichs: a wild beastie appeared. Once that's caught it should be there
<jEhrichs> great. thanks for the info
<Daskreech> it will be announced on http://www.kubuntu.org
<Daskreech> and I think probably thrown in to the topic here (I'll try get that done)
<dtrules> hello everyone
<jEhrichs> hi dtrules
<kylie> Hello
<kylie> Hey
<kylie> does anyone know GnuPG pretty well-ishly?
<dtrules> any spanish-speaking guy here? to asist me
<kylie> ESPANOL ES MUCHO BUENO?
<dtrules> me podes ayudar con un temita que tengo?
<kylie> No es mucho bueno?
<dtrules> mas o menos, pero te entiendo
<dtrules> ademas entiendo bastante de ingles tambien, asique no hay problema
<kylie> The worst part about this is that I am very much Mexican.
<kylie> Regardless, I guess I'll ask again. Has anyone had issues setting up encryption for Kmail?
<dtrules> I'll do my best then, dont worry. I've been having problemas when it comes to installing/removing packages as well as when upgrading
<jEhrichs> what kind of problems?
<dtrules> when installing upgrades or any other package, I get this "qmail run" error
<dtrules> I can't tell you much, I was hoping this error would be common
<dtrules> also, when searching upgrades I get this window "Failed to download [some URL] 404 not found
<dtrules> Any ideas?
<dtrules> you are all watching basketball, are you?
<kylie> Just as confounded as you, sorry. :\
<ArchangelSe7en> the servers been up and down lately
<dtrules> well thanks for reading! I'll keep googling
<dtrules> That makes sense, I'll give you the exact error just in case
<dtrules> let me see
<ArchangelSe7en> I'm afraid theres nothing you can do but wait
<dtrules> ailed to download http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources
<dtrules> 404  Not Found
<dtrules> Failed to download http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages
<dtrules> 404  Not Found
<FloodBotK1> dtrules: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dtrules> sorry :S
<ArchangelSe7en> no worries it's a bot
<ArchangelSe7en> shouldnt type a warning unless it's more than three lines me thinks
<jEhrichs> you can change in muon from where you download the packages, maybe a mirror helps you?
<jEhrichs> i never had any problems downloading packages on my side so far
<jEhrichs> about the "qmail run" error, never heard about it, but i do not use qmail on the other hand
<dtrules> what do you use? and does that has something to do with my email account?
<dtrules> because I configured my email account but it never worked, then I wasn't able to delete it
<dtrules> on the other hand, what does my email account has to do with upgrades? :S
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jEhrichs> i use googlemail webinterface only ;)
<Guest40958> frd
<Guest40958> hello
<DevilSH> hello
<mastavra> is there somebody help me about "how can I listen mms radio stations on ubuntu"
<skreech__> what's a mms radio?
<skreech__> I'd gues mplayer off the top of my head
<skreech__> but vlc will probably work as well
<mastavra> I tried but vlc can not play mms radio stations
#kubuntu 2012-08-03
<dougl> trying to config new printer (samsung clp-320) under kubuntu 12.04 and there is no clp-320 any suggestions - trying clp-325
<dougl> nope that does not work
<dougl> damn!
<sershi87> вася
<Unit193> !ru | sershi87
<ubottu> sershi87: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Daskreech> dougl: Samsung printer?
<dougl> Daskreech, yes
<h00k> Long time Ubuntu user...trying to get my google-talk set up with Kopete. I have the three options checked (use SSL, allow plaintext, and override [talk.google.com]), but I'm not able to get kopete to sign in with this account.
<h00k> Any protips?
<h00k> (yes, my password is right, it's a single-use password, so I know that's good.
<phunyguy> Can anyone help me with KMyMoney? I am trying to get OFX transactions to import, and they match up with manual transactions, which is fine, however it seems to be using the cleared date of the transaction instead of what I set manually.
<phunyguy> Like if I swipe my card on the 24th, and it clears on the 27th, the transaction date changes to the 27th when it matches.
<h00k> huh, just needed a restart. Kopete is now connecting.
<Daskreech> h00k: strange
<h00k> Daskreech: yeah...after an initial round of upgrades after installing
<h00k> anyway. cool.
<Daskreech> phunyguy: Ah Umm Hmm
<Daskreech> I'm almost sure I've done something like this before
<phunyguy> yeah, why the heck would I care about a cleared date.  I want to know when I made the transaction.
<phunyguy> I can't find anything else that decently supports OFX import
<phunyguy> GNUCash wont work either... I get no transactions with that one
<Daskreech> phunyguy: If you want you can hang out in #kmymoney and see if they have anything to say about it
<uglyoldbob> im having a problem playing half-life on kubuntu, first is that half-life shows up on the middle of the screen and im seeing the top left corner of the screen
<uglyoldbob> second is that keyboard input does not go to half-life
<uglyoldbob> mouse works fine
<uglyoldbob> ok i set half-life resolution to the same as my desktop, now i just need the keyboard to work
<Daskreech> wine?
<uglyoldbob> well i found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/916027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 916027 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "keyboard focus is broken in wine" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<uglyoldbob> lol
<Daskreech> how about checking in #winehq ?
<uglyoldbob> oh so wine1.4 works with half-life but not starcraft 2, wine1.5 is the other way around
<uglyoldbob> oh boy
<uglyoldbob> is there a way to manually give keyboard focus to a program (besides using the mouse) ?
<Phiscribe> what like alt tab?
<uglyoldbob> it doesnt seem to work for wine + halflife
<uglyoldbob> i managed to get keyboard input to work, but cant reproduce it now
<uglyoldbob> (it was 10 mins ago when i got it to work, but without audio)
<uglyoldbob> alt+tab doesnt acknowledge half-life has a window
<Phiscribe> oh  your in wine, thats like another world, dunno about that
<uglyoldbob> ive even tried telling half-life to run in a window (and set it to less than the size of my desktop)
<p477t0n> Yo people
<uglyoldbob> seems i needed to reactive the "allow the window manager to " options in wine
<kaddi> hi, i have a backtrash where the symbols are missing and would like to install the dbg packages for that
<kaddi> however i can't seem to figure out which ones I needed
<kaddi> can someone help me identify what I need
<kaddi> http://pastebin.com/tsCGDucb
<kaddi> amarok-dbg  is installed, but didn't help
<lordievader> Good morning
<livingdaylight> greetings
<livingdaylight> browsing synaptic I don't see plasmoid-xbar. Does anyone know where I can find this kde global-menu, please?
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Sorry, I'm not sure what you are looking for, could you describe it a bit more?
<livingdaylight> lordievader: howdy lordie... Yes, it behaves much as Ubuntu's global menu, or as in Apple Mac's global menu for that matter. Integrating an apps file menu into the panel
<livingdaylight> this video shows it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpke-m4c8pk
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Hey, that is kinda nice, let's see if I can find it.
<livingdaylight> lordievader: yeah! :D
<livingdaylight> I searched the widget tool and when I found the video synaptic, but don't see it in either. Perhaps its been discontinued?
<livingdaylight> that video seems to be going back kubuntu 09.04
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Seems like it, yes.
 * livingdaylight sighs nvm :s
<livingdaylight> a million weather widgets and the one useful one discontinued
<lordievader> livingdaylight: A lot of forums are talking about bespin, not sure if that is a style.
<livingdaylight> hrmm
<lordievader> livingdaylight: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=84640
<livingdaylight> lordievader: thanks
<livingdaylight> lordievader: https://launchpad.net/plasma-widget-menubar/ is this relevant ? Window Menu Widget
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Isn't that just the menu-bar?
<livingdaylight> i think that's a global menu!
<livingdaylight> indeed
<livingdaylight> its already in default widget list
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Hey this might be something: http://kbhaskar.in/unity-in-kde/
<livingdaylight> lordievader: brilliant, lets see
<livingdaylight> "...And no I’m not talking about the unity among people of KDE or the developers or anything like that. " LoL
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Hmm repo seems to be dead.
<livingdaylight> ahh...
<livingdaylight> lordievader:" The ‘Window Menubar’ widget is just like the global menu in Unity." yes, that's the widget I found as well
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Isn't that the one then?
<livingdaylight> even in ubuntu not all apps were yet integrated into global menu, but increasingly more so.
<livingdaylight> lordievader: yes
<livingdaylight> but only integrates kde apps so far. Not even FF; still, its a start and a feature I like
<lordievader> livingdaylight: FF seems to be integrated here...
<livingdaylight> oh... should try again then
<lordievader> Looks kinda neat :)
<livingdaylight> lordievader: did you move your panel to the top? needs to to look right, no?
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Yes on the top it makes more sense to me.
<livingdaylight> lordievader: yea, screenshot? :)
<livingdaylight> have to get comfortable with configuring in kde still, deleting and creating new panels
<lordievader> livingdaylight: Just a second
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> livingdaylight: http://imagebin.org/223135
<livingdaylight> lordievader: love it!
<lordievader> livingdaylight: :-)
<francua> hello, is there a shortcut for terminal window in kde like in gnome( ctrl-alt-t) ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> i use yakuake so all you need is f12
<mydogsnameisrudy> you can also go to custom short cuts and set it up francua
<francua> ok thank you :)
<liam> hi, any ETA for kde 4.9?
<zetheroo> I installed the plasma desktop on my Ubuntu 12.04 machine and am wondering where the plasma wallpapers are stored
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> mydogsnameisrudy: hi
<mydogsnameisrudy> what you working on phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> mydogsnameisrudy: dragon player 3 ui
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm that is a game?
<phoenix_firebrd> mydogsnameisrudy:  dragon player is the default video player in kubuntu
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah ya ok so what are you doing
<phoenix_firebrd> mydogsnameisrudy: designing its user interface
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok im using ver2 i see hmmm
<phoenix_firebrd> mydogsnameisrudy: ya, i am working on the upcoming version
<cwsoft> 안녕하세요
<cwsoft> hello?
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmm not sure what that is
<mydogsnameisrudy> hello
<cwsoft> my name is sungsu park
<cwsoft> I'm from korea
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah nice to meet you cwsoft
<cwsoft> nice meet you too
<cwsoft> my homepage is http://cwsoft.net I'm newbie web programmer
<mydogsnameisrudy> i dont understand korean so ;)
<cwsoft> hm......
<darthanubis> anyone upgrade to kde 4.9?
<darthanubis> does your amarok still work?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<OerHeks> Heya BluesKaj
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd , OerHeks, mydogsnameisrudy
<BluesKaj> kde 4.9 seems to be relatively stable here , so far on 12.10
<BluesKaj> upgraded the 12.04 install to 4,9 and all seems fine on it too
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: kde 4.9 beta 2 or kde 4.9  final in 12.04?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, it's in the backports , official
<stanley_robertso> h all
<stanley_robertso> hii all
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: yofel said that there was a versioning bug its versioned as kde 4.8 , did it show up in upgrade?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: that's fixed
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: yesterday?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: today
<yofel> and it wasn't the package versions that were broken, but the libs. (i.e. kde-workspace 4.9.0 shipping liboxygenstyle.so.4.8.0)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: oh, then me going for the update
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: should i disable the beta backports?
<yofel> those shouldn't matter, but if you don't want beta stuff disable it as we might put other things in there too sometime
<BluesKaj> yeah , big update/upgrade available here , just running it now
<phoenix_firebrd> ok, i better disable the beta backports
<o0Tao0o> Hello World!  :p
 * o0Tao0o is snubbed by the world.. again...
<mydogsnameisrudy> hello o0Tao0o
<o0Tao0o> :D
<o0Tao0o> hiya
<BluesKaj> o0Tao0o, the kubuntu world says hello to you ...have a little patience
<o0Tao0o> lol, ha don't be so serious... It was humour.. oh well
<BluesKaj> o0Tao0o,  yes after spending a little time with us you'll see what I mean :)
<o0Tao0o> ok, point taken.  I 'now' notice the channel header (#kubuntu-offtopic)...  so perhaps this was not the best place for humour anyway. hehe...  i understand your response now  :s
<BluesKaj> o0Tao0o, we get ppl coming and going in here and if they don't get a response within 30 secs or so , they leave ... instant gratification and all that ..ppl here are also busy doing other things , mostly
<o0Tao0o> gotcha :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> BluesKaj:  is retired has nothing to do ;)
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, ahem ... arent you retired too :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> shhhhhh
<o0Tao0o> lol...  Seriously tho.. noobitus is a serious problem
<BluesKaj> o0Tao0o, noobitus?
<BluesKaj> ok , got it ...
<mydogsnameisrudy> being noob  = noobitus
<BluesKaj> I'm still on my first cup o' coffee . :_)
<o0Tao0o> BluesKaj:  yes... caused by a daily onslaught of irritated, noobs asking silly questions.  It eventually has deep psychological effects
<BluesKaj> o0Tao0o, yes , we see that a lot , and it makes me think we have a whole generation that feels entitled to instant answers
<mydogsnameisrudy> cant think for themself and cant read ...
<schninkel> ... and definitely can't write ! (:trollface)
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, they've spoonfed by their politically correct parents to think that way
 * mydogsnameisrudy is not politcally correct ;)
 * schninkel is not pilositycally correct
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, the parents think they are
<o0Tao0o> omg... the whole room is suffering from it  lol  :O
<BluesKaj> then we have lurkers who join , but never participate
<o0Tao0o> not lurkitus too!!  hmm, i think i better get some medical help in here  :/
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> there it is ..our friendly reminder of the day :)
 * o0Tao0o considers himself told.
<mydogsnameisrudy> seems we were talking about channel official code of conduct
<Pici> These aren't support questions though.  Feel free to talk about it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok thank you
<mydogsnameisrudy> the silence is deafening
<o0Tao0o> SILENCE YOU!
<sasho> тук да има българи случайно
<BluesKaj> !ru | sasho
<ubottu> sasho: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lordievader> Good afternoon everyone
<dkeenaghan> o/
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader ..... I"m fine , how're you ? :)
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, I'm doing good :)
<phoenix_firebrd> bbl
<munny> hi all
<mydogsnameisrudy> hello munny
<munny> with kde 4.9 anyone has crash if you try to open systemsettings/plasma settings?
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm BluesKaj has been running it with no problems maybe he will jump in here
<BluesKaj> munny, have you run an update/upgrade yet today , there's a fix in the repositories
<munny> BluesKaj: i try to update justo now
<munny> BluesKaj: i've 197 packages update.... i think i must run upgrade! ;)
<BluesKaj> munny, yes :)
<BluesKaj> BRB , Have to upgrade 12.04 on the other drive
<dougl> trying to config new printer (samsung clp-320) under kubuntu 12.04 and there is no clp-320 so I went out on the net and got/found one and installed printer but it does not print to my printer that is on my windows server - any suggestions?
<dougl> all other machine print to the printer shared on windows xp but the print job on the 12.04 machine shows up in the print queue but never goes to the windows machine
<hazamonzo_> Hey folks. I know there is an imagebin plasma desktop widget but what about one to upload youtube videos easily?
<hazamonzo_> Imagebin / pastebin
<decci> Hi Guys
<decci> I have OpenLDAP installed on Ubuntu. Am Unable to connect to LDAP server. How can I fix this?
<decci> ldap_sasl_bind(SIMPLE): Can't contact LDAP server (-1)
<BluesKaj> o0Tao0o, any luck with the scripting or are they uneditbles that run off commands?
<munny> BluesKaj: i just upgraded but still crash
<o0Tao0o> BluesKaj: yeah.  thanks.  I get it now i think :)
<BluesKaj> http://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Scripts/Scripting_guide , o0Tao0o here ?
<BluesKaj> o0Tao0o, I'm curious about scripting , never relly learned much about it , it's an empty file in my computer knowledge :)
<BluesKaj> base
<o0Tao0o> BluesKaj: well that looks like a better link. :D    I just needed to know if it wasw possible and how.  Your first link gave me enough to work with ;)
<BluesKaj> ok good
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/FFmpeg+Peace+Service+Menu++%28Back+Pain%29?content=153109
<munny> BluesKaj: i' removed dekorator and smaragd packages and systemsettings works now... this is a bug?
<munny> or packages must be updated?
<dougl> anyone in that has knowlege/experience... trying to get my 12.04 machine to print to my sansung clp-320 via samba connected to my windows xp machine with not much luck - print job spools to local queue on 12.04 and sits there for a while then gets held and never ends up in the queue on my windows box...
<dougl> samba is config'd correctly - 12.04 prints to cx5000 on xp machine via samba perfectly.
<dougl> help :)_
<Peace-> mm
<dougl> ?
 * dougl is even trolling for a sounding board - all out of guesses.
<Peace-> http://localhost:631/ dougl
<dougl> cups 1.5.3
<Peace-> dougl: have you tried to configure all the stuff for your printer in that page ?
<dougl> I have 3 instances of the printer installed but no matter what printer I print from it goes to the same queue - normal?
<BluesKaj> munny, not sure if it's applicable to your situation ..there was a bug associated with system settings , but the fix is in the repos
<dougl> Peace-, no... just installed it the same way I installed the cx5000 served up on the windows box
<Peace-> dougl:  i would give it a try
<dougl> thanks
<mck182> Riddell: hey, I have a problem while trying to update to KDE 4.9 from backports in 12.04, complains about kdelibs5 -- http://paste.kde.org/527726/
<mck182> am I missing something?
<Riddell> mck182: kdelibs5 no longer exists in 4.9, what are you doing to upgrade?
<mck182> basically selecting all packages and doing "upgrade" ;)
<mck182> all /upgradable/ packages
<Peace-> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Peace-> => never failed
<mck182> oh wait, there's a different upgrade for kdelibs5
<mck182> I think I don't have the latest kde updates from stable
<dougl> Peace-, got it, kinda thanks ...
<dougl> html interface showed error in the name of the printer being served up but now it prints double spaced... any thots on that
<dougl> when I print to my samsung clp320 I get 2 images horizontally and printed every other line - any suggestions?
<D4mG1rl> barjavel.freenode.net :PONG to
<dcorbin_wrk> Since a recent upgrade to 12.04, I find X gets into a "mode" where its' consuming 100% of 1 CPU.  How can I track down the cause of this behavior?
<dcorbin_wrk> (top says 100% for Xorg)
<dougl> how do I reset/reinstall cups in all it's default glory
<dougl> ?
<BluesKaj> dougl, probly just sudo apt-get install cups , if you removed it
<BluesKaj> dougl, otherwise it's , sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups
<dougl> BluesKaj, removing it is the trick... that is what I dont know how to do - How to delete cups and all its 'fluff'?
<BluesKaj> dougl, sudo apt-get purge cups
<dougl> BluesKaj, :) thanks, you spoil me.
<BluesKaj> if it leaves any cups libs or config file behind that will show up inn the konsole , just run the command again and that should get rid of it all.
<dougl> k
<dougl> thanks BluesKaj
<drostie> What has happened as far as Canonical disowning Kubuntu and the Council elections and the rest of that uncertainty?
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu is now supported by Blue Systems , they hired one of the devs to help support it , drostie
<drostie> BluesKaj: is Blue Systems going to sell support to make a revenue stream out of it like Canonical did?
<DarthFrog> drostie: I don't think that is known yet.
<BluesKaj> drostie, don't know ..that remains to be seen
<DarthFrog> drostie: Canonical still supports Kubuntu, as a community-driven derivative.  It's not been abandoned, just relegated back to the status it used to have, along with the others (Xubuntu, Lubuntu).
<DarthFrog> So I imagine that Canonical regards Blue Systems supporting Kubuntu as part of the community support/development.
<drostie> DarthFrog: I think I missed whatever you said immediately prior.
<BluesKaj> drostie, http://blue-systems.com/
<drostie> BluesKaj: ooh yay, the Blue Systems page is no longer a black screen of linkdeath. :D
<drostie> BluesKaj: but still won't sell me a KDE T-shirt. :<
<DarthFrog> Do they sell shirts?
<BluesKaj> I think Kubuntu.org has some on their site
<chachan> how long could it take to have 4.9 on stable?
<DarthFrog> chachan: 4.9 is in backports, I'm running right now.
<chachan> DarthFrog, well, I mean, not in backports :)
<DarthFrog> chachan: Then you'll have to wait till Quantal, probably.
<DarthFrog> chachan: Don't forget, Precise is a LTS.
<DarthFrog> i.e. you don't screw up stable. :-)
<chachan> hm, well, it's just two months...
<chachan> yes, I wouldn't like to add backports
<chachan> or maybe I'll try :)
<dougl> bummer - CUPS is messed now... cant print to either printer now, cups (http://localhost:631/printers/CLP-320splc) says
<dougl> Print Test Page CLP-320splc Error
<dougl> Unable to print test page:
<dougl>     No such file or directory
<FloodBotK1> dougl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dougl> sorry.
<frank___> Hi Guys, i have at 4.9 heavy CPU load from Virtuoso. Is there a workaroud ?
<frank___> No one any ideas ?
<livingdaylight_> hi
<livingdaylight_> trying to put iso on usb using unetbootin. it detects sdc but says I need to mount it to a mountpoint? I don't recall ever needing to do that on other distros and not sure what it actually means. USB has been detected; which I understand as having been mounted. Can someone explain, please??
<pb> where do you find the settings for  your DE's
<pb> eh nvm I remembered.
<pb> k  now where do you find the settings for enabling different task bars for each screen. is that the task bar settings?
<sprash> Hi. I'm using kubuntu for the first time in years.
<Marizz> how can i see what's taking a lot of CPU/memory on kde?
<pb> command Top
<dougl> after purging cups and reinstalling I get the error There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-found' trying to print to my samba shared (win xp) printer - any suggestions?
<sprash> You should definitely package Calligra office suite instead of libre office.
<sprash> Also the most important plasmoid is missing: a transparent console.
<pb> to answere my own questions. Taskbar settings
<pb> can you add "split window" like in dolphin to natulus?
<pb> does natulus have this option allready?
<pb> or can you enable visible menu bar in dolphin?
<DarthFrog> pb: htop is much better than top.
<pb> what is that friend?
<bazhang> !info htop | pb
<ubottu> pb: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (precise), package size 64 kB, installed size 180 kB
<pb> apt-get install Htop?
<Daskreech> pb: Yes
<Guest39817> salve
<pb> ill give it a look.. ty
<Daskreech> pb: though F3 is a lot faste
<Daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Daskreech> s/faste/faster
<pb> !info F3 | pb
<ubottu> pb: Package F3 does not exist in precise
<Daskreech> pb: I mean in dolphin. Press F3
<pb> yea figured that after i typed it. hah
<pb> does f3 work for all file managers?
<livingdaylight> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> hi livingdaylight
<Daskreech> pb: No idea :-)
<livingdaylight> Daskreech, you know #237 you posted on winehq; I don't see it any more and issue isn't resolved
<pb> htop in software center is system processe viewer.
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: How did you check?
<pb> oh you were talking about when I said top command earlier.  hah.
<Daskreech> pb: it's a replacement for top which is a system process viewer
<pb> your right it is better.
<livingdaylight> Daskreech, I don't see #237 on their board. I also tried running winetricks vcrun6 again, and still get the same error. Looks like their still using the enu link
<Daskreech> pb: Isn'tit??!! :)
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: Did you download the new script from the repo?
<livingdaylight> Daskreech, no, didn't know I had to download somehting new. just ran the command as usual
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: Right ... but ... you didn't think they would reach in to your computer and tamper with your files do you?
<livingdaylight> Daskreech, I don't know how it works. I thought they had to change something at their end and running the command would link to the new link
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: ah that would be good but I think that wouldn't work for this file
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: The point for that file is that there is no legal way for them to be a middle person to deliver it
 * livingdaylight is confused
<pb> hmm wierd I cant find Naut anywhere on my kde.. even tho I was just running it a minute ago
<livingdaylight> what is the fix? and why is 237 no longer on their list?
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: They fix it in the code. Next time that you update you get the new code with the fix
<livingdaylight> Daskreech, right, so if I have a wine ppa, then I'd get the update before the next buntu release, presuming they've fixed it in the code already
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: eeeeeh
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: Couple of steps before that happens :)
<Daskreech> but yeah I'd expect you'd get an update soon
<livingdaylight> Daskreech, have they posted a fix in the meantime, in terms fo a script?
<livingdaylight> still don't understand why your post #237 is not listed any longer
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: Probably not.
<Daskreech> pb: Nautilus ?
<pb> yea. its np tho
<Combatjuan> Can someone tell me if I'm crazy?  If I do Alt-F2, 'echo $TERM > ~/out.txt" and look at out.txt, it says xterm.  Did the "terminal" of the krunner command change recently?
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: They will post a fix to the code that they tested and file the bug as resolved. Someone will review it and flip the bug to closed. Someone will take the update and package it then drop it in a ppa which you will get
<Combatjuan> I had some scripts that were relying on it not being 'xterm' (which is kind of crummy), but am I crazy to think that this maybe changed in the past few weeks?
<Daskreech> could take a day or two from them putting the bug as resolved to you getting it
<Daskreech> or a few hours.. depends
<Daskreech> Combatjuan: That depends. Does echo $TERM do something different in konsole?
<Combatjuan> konsole also says it's xterm
<Combatjuan> It used to as well.  I used to be able to check $TERM and figure out if I was in konsole or Alt-F2.  If the latter, I'd open a new konsole session, if the former, I'd open a tab.  But that doesn't work anymore.
<Daskreech> Combatjuan: well switch it there
<Combatjuan> You mean make konsole not be $TERM=xterm?
<Daskreech> sure
<Combatjuan> I thought various tools (vi in particular?) checked the $TERM variable for xtermness to enable features.  So I'd hate to change that.
<Daskreech> pb: alt+F2 -> nautilus  ?
<pb> there it goes.. ty Daskreech
<Daskreech> Tada!
<pb> its magic!
<Daskreech> Combatjuan: what was the output for alt+F2 before ?
<Combatjuan> I don't recall.  )-8  Maybe the empy string?
<Daskreech> Hmm that would be strange
<Combatjuan> It looks like my env is the same between the two except for WINDOWID (not useful), SHELL_SESSION_ID (not useful), PWD (not quite), KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION (nope), and _ (might work?)
<Combatjuan> Yeah, using "$_ = /usr/bin/krunner" works.  I have no doubt that's a hack, but I'll take it.
<Daskreech> Combatjuan: no I think that's working as intended
<Combatjuan> Oh good.
<DarthFrog> http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/08/how-to-install-kde-4-9-available-immediately-for-kubuntu/
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, wonder what  the -y means in the backport deb apt-add command means ?
<DarthFrog> Probably to answer Yes to the "Add Key?" question.
<DarthFrog> Would be my guess.
 * BluesKaj getting repititious in my old age
<BluesKaj> ok , just never seen it before
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: alt+f2 -> man:/apt-add-repository
<DarthFrog> Doesnt' work
<Daskreech> because I can't spell
<DarthFrog> Nor is there anything relevant from "apt-add-repository -?"
<Daskreech> man:/add-apt-repository
<Daskreech> I'm a dofus :)
<DarthFrog> That works.  And it is to answer Yes. :-)
<DarthFrog> But a good looking doofus. :-)
<Daskreech> The kamera:/ doesn't lie
<DarthFrog> Yet "man apt-add-repository" says there's no man page.
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, no matter , I already have the backport and key and KDe 4.9 installed ...was just curious about what the -y meant in apt-add command, "-y, --yes Assume yes to all queries"
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: yep
<Daskreech> better than trying to figure out yes
<BluesKaj> yes sounds dangerous though
<Daskreech> which is why it's an option :)
<Daskreech> though I have seen people alias it as the default
<Daskreech> which is particularly dangerous
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  As usual, if you want to shoot yourself in the foot, Linux will hand you the gun. :-)
<DarthFrog> If you want to use the command line, you should know what you're doing.  Or be looking forward to learning a lot of Linux to correct the problems you cause. :-)
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: But you have to compile it first
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Oh, that's so old school. :-)  I've not had to compile anything manually for a very long time.
 * Daskreech does look forward to fixing his problems ^_^
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: How do you get the new featureful buggy guns then?
<DarthFrog> I don't think I've compiled a kernel since I started using Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, I'm particularly cautious about commands that I'm not familiar with ...i learned that lesson a while back :P
<Daskreech> I have but that's cause I broke something v_v
<Daskreech> \o/ learning is fun
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: I wait and let others do the beta testing first. :-)  I don't like bleeding on the cutting edge.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  You have good judgement.  Good judgement comes with experience.  Experience comes from bad judgement.
<BluesKaj> I don't mind testing since i installed this drive from my other linux pc that lost the mobo a few months ago , so i run 12.04 on the main drive and 12.10 on the old one.
<BluesKaj> one of my bandmates is going to try kubuntu , when has the time , unfortunately he installed ubuntu as his first linux experience andhis mouse and KB froze so he couldn't use it. He was ready to give up on linux after that.
<Daskreech> boo
<DarthFrog> Not a good out of the box experience.
<BluesKaj> brand new pc as well ,that's what bothered me about it
<Daskreech> I normally expect newer things to not work with Linux
<Daskreech> not enough time and penetration to get drivers worked on
<BluesKaj> I think he's going to give kubuntu a try ...new as in new to him. bought it on clearance sale , so it isn't "new" as in just put on the market
<DarthFrog> Even so, mouse & KB are hardly cutting edge hardware.
<mydogsnameisrudy> most the time its eather no sound , or video problems?
<BluesKaj> yeah ..hate to start telling ppl to drop to the TTY to run commands or the recovery kernel on their first try with linux
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Ah ok
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Normally I just take their computer for two days and sort it out
<Daskreech> If I can get them to stick with it for a month they can usually appreciate it
<Daskreech> course some people are just not ever going to use Linux
<DarthFrog> Which is fine, because they'd never be happy with linux.
<BluesKaj> it only underlines what the other guys in the band (one's an IT experienced) say about Linux ...it's for tinkerers ...windows is for users ..hard to argue with that when his system freezes
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Though I don't like Unity, Ubuntu is for folks like him.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I'd disagree I know many non tinkerer who use Linux
<DarthFrog> But if he comes to Linux with a sour attitude, he'll never be happy with it.
<Daskreech> Windows I'd put as power users who don't want to tinker
<Graf_Westerholt> You have to tinker Windows much more than Linux.
<Daskreech> you can get linux to a non tinker spot and use the blue bolts out of it much better than windows
<Daskreech> Graf_Westerholt: if you take it to a high bar that's certainly not true
<Daskreech> on average yes that's true
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, of course I disagreed , but that's the perception of ppl who take MS certification courses ...but they don't want to hear about linux servers
<Daskreech> Linux does give you enough tools to get yourself into trouble. Windows simply doesn't
<DarthFrog> I say that you can tinker to your heart's content with Kubuntu but it's not necessary to tinker with it.
<mydogsnameisrudy> what fun is there in not tinkering
<Daskreech> mydogsnameisrudy: productivity ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> not fun
<Daskreech> It's a bit like people who like building plane engines and wings
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, I've been in plenty of trouble with windows as well, before i discovered linux
<Daskreech> It's a bit confusing to them that people just want to get in planes and fly
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Yes but did you have the tools to fix the trouble? :)
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, yeah , it was called reinstall  :)
<Daskreech> I'm still very amused that is considered a tool
<Daskreech> There is a problem with my house's roof
<Daskreech> Oh well burn it to the ground and get new wallpapers while you are rebuilding it
<BluesKaj> well when you have is a sledgehammer
<Daskreech> hopefully at some point the roof takes care of itself
<BluesKaj> all you have is
<Daskreech> There are people I direct to just use Windows and use OSX
<Daskreech> I'm getting to the point where there are some people I'll tell just get an Android tablet
<BluesKaj> 4,9 seems ok here ...haven't had any system settings crashes like others
<Daskreech> it would be nice to have a 1000 cuts project for kubuntu but Ithink that too many of the issues are so much lower in the stack
<Daskreech> X needs some serious fixing, video drivers are horrible and the sound systems need coherence
<bak> hi
<bak> need help
<bak> m using kubuntu 11.04 on dell inspiron
<mydogsnameisrudy> whats the problem bak
<bak> i installed nvidia-current I guess I am not writing the xorg.conf correctly
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: There was an announcement the other day of a new audio system for linux, klang.  It'll be in the kernel (if accepted, of course).
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, yeah , like 2 intel hda chips , one in the soundcard and the other in graphics linked to the hdmi output really threw wrench into setting up the sound ...still don't know if it's fixable ..confusing for new users to say the least
<Daskreech> bak: what's happening ?
<bak> not starting gui
<bak> followed this
<bak> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58294-How-to-install-Nvidia-Drivers-in-Kubuntu
<DarthFrog> Daskreech:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1MDc
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: thanks
<bak> to write xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> klang sounds too "canonical" for my taste :)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  But it should be fine for KDE, having a "k". :-)
<Daskreech> bak: can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<bak> ok
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: X_X k reads as Kernel tomost people. Sounds basically like pulseaudio just thrown further down the stack to me
<bak> http://pastebin.com/8Hc9bmwF
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: If it cleans up the dog's breakfast that is audio on Linux, I'll be happy.
<Daskreech> bak: no that's not going to work
<bak> how do i update Daskreech
<Daskreech> bak: run sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo nvidia-xconfigure
<Daskreech> then run sudo service kdm start
<bak> It is saying nvidia-xconfigure command not found
<Daskreech> bak: Did you install the nvidia driver ?
<bak> yes
<bak> if i say sudo dkms status
<bak> output: nvidia-current 302.17 added
<Daskreech> how did you add that driver?
<bak> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<bak> i am able to see nvidia x server settings in menu
<bak> is that installed properly?
<BluesKaj> bak, it's best to use kmenu>apps>system>addtional drivers
<BluesKaj> bak aka jockey
<bak> it showing that no proprieterty drivers installed in your system
<BluesKaj> bak yes , but look at the list below and choose the recommend driver and activate
<bak> *use
<bak> list is empty
<bak> how do i do now ? mine is dell inspiron N5110
<mydogsnameisrudy> lspci shows nvidia card?
<BluesKaj> bak this is a method that's tried and true , copied from a tutorial , http://pastebin.com/VutsTuWP
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04 LTS http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release | KDE 4.9 available http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9
<footroot> hello
<mydogsnameisrudy> hello footroot
<footroot> hello there!!!
<footroot> hey mydog, knows you how to get more channels
<mydogsnameisrudy> what channel are you looking for
<footroot> I don know, just more channels. this is first time i chat in a irc
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok well you can do /join #ubuntu
<mydogsnameisrudy> and /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<footroot> so join is the command to go inside a chat. but what is the command to knows differents channels?
<footroot> maybe ""offtopic""
<mydogsnameisrudy> you need to   /join then channel name like #kubuntu
<mydogsnameisrudy> i just google for the channel im lookin for
<mydogsnameisrudy> depends on what your are trying to find
<footroot> I'm inside this channel already
<mydogsnameisrudy> i think xchat has a search engine in it
<Daskreech> footroot: you can type /list
<footroot> ok
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah thx Daskreech
<mydogsnameisrudy> ;)
<footroot> Thank Daskreech
<levis> hi, is there any repo for updated chromium versions? I've one, but the last is 18.x, now there is 21.x
<Daskreech> I think so
<Daskreech> footroot: Are you looking for channels or servers?
<footroot> Daskrech i'm looking for both. i'm trying to knows how to work with Quassel
#kubuntu 2012-08-04
<killown> kde 4.9 has a new feature that you need wait two seconds to start to move the windows if you don't follow this rule your window will get stuck
<killown> what feature!
<killown> help me downgrade from kde 4.9? this is the worst release ever, I discovered know the bug that I was having with wine is a kde fault, it mess with the games screens
<killown> thousand of bugs, and I peoples released it as stable?
<killown> I am so irritated that I am writing wrong, the previous kde versions was working fine
<Daskreech> killown: Ok remove teh backports ppa
<tuv0k> talk about oveeerreacting
<tuv0k> and just removing the ppa will not downgrade the packages
<Daskreech> tuv0k: First step but granted not being able to movewindows is a very annoying bug
<dougl> Can anyone help me install/config cups on my kubuntu 12.04 install?
<Daskreech> dougl: Shoot
<dougl> Daskreech, I cannot seem to do a clean install of cups... was working then I installed a printer and all hell broke loose...
<dougl> from there I took a number of steps in the wrong direction and now I want to start from scratch but am un able to
<dougl> I install cups and printers and try to print to them and get errors that google never heard of.
<Daskreech> dougl: ok so ... you want a clean config ?
<dougl> yes completely clean
<Daskreech> tar -czf ~/poorpoorcups.tgz /etc/cups/  && sudo apt-get remove cups --purge && sudo apt-get install cups --reinstall
<dougl> had to sudo the tar command too... done
<dougl> Daskreech, all went well then I add a printer and try a test page I get There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-found'.
<dougl> add a samba printer
<Daskreech> which printer is this?
<dougl> cx5000
<dougl> epson
<dougl> I have tried adding another samba printer on the xp machine too and get the same error
<Daskreech> dougl: It adds fine?
<dougl> fine - no errors messages ... nothing
<dougl> adds fine
<Daskreech> Laptop?
<dougl> desktop
<Daskreech> poop
<dougl> crap
<Daskreech> would be interesting to know if you connected it directly if it worked ok
<dougl> same
<dougl> it does the same thing
<dougl> printing test page from cups web interface = error and printing test page from system settings= error too
<Daskreech> when you put the printer directly on the computer?
<dougl> yes same happens
<Daskreech> http://openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-Stylus_CX5000
<Daskreech> !info gutenprint
<ubottu> Package gutenprint does not exist in precise
<dougl> that is the printer
<Daskreech> !info printer-driver-gutenprint
<ubottu> printer-driver-gutenprint (source: gutenprint): printer drivers for CUPS. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.8~pre1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 372 kB, installed size 619 kB
<Daskreech> There we go
<Daskreech> That should be installed
<dougl> yes it gets installed
<Daskreech> Ok cool
<Daskreech> I"m trying to figure out why accessing a samba printer makes cups restart here
<dougl> what is the tail command so I can watch cups error log.
<Daskreech> tail -f /var/log/cups/error.log
<dougl> thxz
<dougl> Daskreech, thanks for the help but I gotta hit the sack been at this since this am - catch you later
<Daskreech> dougl: Ok guess wewill both regroup in the moring
<Daskreech> morning
<dougl> sounds good - thanks again... this one is really pissing me off going backwards real fast ya know, sleep tight see you in the am
<Nicekiwi> anyone here?
<Nicekiwi> is there a PPA or .DEB for the 1.0 release for Ubuntu?
<Phiscribe> release of what?
<Phiscribe> Nicekiwi, a 1.0 relase of what?
<Nicekiwi> woops, of rekonq
<Nicekiwi> Stable PPA i should say..
<Phiscribe> oh, i dont know that one, i just use the official repo
<Phiscribe> you want daily builds or just what?
<Phiscribe> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+index?field.series_filter=precise  think rekonq for 12.04 is in there, should be in standard if your trying 12.10
<Phiscribe> Nicekiwi ^
<Nicekiwi> Phiscribe: its not there
<Phiscribe> doh sorry they said it was gonna be in backports
<Nicekiwi> :/ lame
<livingdaylight> hi
<livingdaylight> I changed themes, but haven't been able to change the default and imo ugly default kde-grey in all apps and configuration dialogs. Which setting is that? thanks
<livingdaylight> Also, does Dolphin have a preference tab? can only move things to wastebin right now, rahter than outright delete
<livingdaylight> Also, dragging and dropping folders into other folders a pop-up dialog asks if I wish to cope or move HERE. Is it possible to just have it move and drop the folder without further option-dialogs popping up? It adds an unnecessary step
<paddy> hello everyone
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning paddy
<paddy> good evening :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> mydogsnameisrudy: hi
 * mydogsnameisrudy get new cup of coffee
<paddy> can anyone pls help me to install tomcat server on ubuntu 12.04?
<paddy> pls pls plsssss
<paddy> :( no one here to help me
<mydogsnameisrudy> wow in a big hurry ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<livingdaylight> hi
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd, livingdaylight, mydogsnameisrudy ...gonna be a hot one again today
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hot one?
<BluesKaj> hot day
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, its another grey, windy one here ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: oh, here its dark and raining, climate is pleasant:)
<livingdaylight> phoenix_firebrd, where do you live? :)
<phoenix_firebrd> livingdaylight: India
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, not so nice for the olympics , participants in the outdoor events and the fans
<livingdaylight> phoenix_firebrd, monsoon?
<phoenix_firebrd> livingdaylight: yep
<livingdaylight> phoenix_firebrd, nice :)
<phoenix_firebrd> :)
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, you wouldn't consider 31C hot but here we do :)
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, indeed not. Last week I was there: we had tickets for basketball and were totally rained on :/
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, bummer
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: personally 18 c is hot for me
<livingdaylight> with their multi-billion pound budget they did not spend 1 penny on providing shelter of any sort.
<phoenix_firebrd> ??
<livingdaylight> the corporatelympics has nothing to do with real people on the ground
<BluesKaj> empty seats purchased \for the elite and their cronies
<livingdaylight> yup
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hot day ? http://wstaw.org/m/2012/08/04/plasma-desktoptt1881.png
<BluesKaj> yup, the olympis has always had an elitist attitude
<livingdaylight> I changed theme in kubuntu but apps and configuration dialogs still have the default kde-grey background. Can those be changed?
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, yes , did you change the colour or the desktop window decoration ?
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, I changed the theme, which changed taskbar (panels) . No, didn't look at window decoration
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight,the panel theme is the window decor as wel , the colour theme is what you want in system settings application appearance
<season> hello?
<BluesKaj> I have an addiction to blue themes so i run the marble
<BluesKaj> hi season
<season> when i press Shift+1 i got "
<season> why?
<season> hello BluesKaj
<season> :p
<season> i've chosen ubuntu yet
<season> i have given up opensuse and fedora because of too many problems
<BluesKaj> check your locale in system settings
<BluesKaj> season,^
<season> i've chosen china
<season> and the 2nd tab i've chosen simplified chinese as my prefer language
<season> no body hears me :(
<BluesKaj> season, system settings>input devices>keyboard>advanced
<season> @BluesKaj
<season> @BluesKaj and then?
<BluesKaj> season, try different settings there
<season> wow,there are so many settings
<livingdaylight> season, apparently that is what kde users want. If they don't; they'll to want them ;)
<BluesKaj> season, I only use to defeat the caps lock , otherwise I don't know much
<LogicallyDashing> hi
<mydogsnameisrudy> low
<LogicallyDashing> My question might be Wine-specific, I'm not sure
<LogicallyDashing> I've had Steam running under Wine for some time now, and just recently it stopped displaying text
<LogicallyDashing> Text of any sort
<LogicallyDashing> *Except* for the Steam Updater
<LogicallyDashing> I thought it might be a font problem but I've installed all of the fonts that Winetricks has
<LogicallyDashing> Maybe it's something to do with KDE after all?
<season> :(
<season> but my computer run well with windows 7
<BluesKaj> perhaps the chinese KB 2nd tab setting affects the shift settings , season
<season> you means i should set preferred language is english?
<BluesKaj> season, I don't know for sure , I'm speculating
<season> thanks,i've changed it.but...
<BluesKaj> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BluesKaj> maybe they can help you season ^
<season> let me try,thanks BlueKaj
<phoenix_firebrd> bbl
<marcnesium2000> Hi guys! I have a little problem here: my mixer does not remember my last volume setting after reboot. That's quite annoying, since i often start my laptop in a library ; ) i'm using ubuntu 12.04 with kde 4.8.4. Does anyone know something about that? is there a config file i could modify? Or something else?
<dougl> Daskreech, morning, you around?
<dougl> so quiet in here you can hear a ping drop!
<BluesKaj> dougl, ping !
<dougpad> How are you?
<dougpad> Anyone have time to help me fix cups... I backed up/moved some cups directories and broke my cupsnconfig
<livingdaylight> Yo!
<dougl> Yo listen to a story bout a man named blue...
<livingdaylight> If someone drops in at some point: Wondering how to move "new activity bar" after its dropped down http://clip2net.com/s/2b2pt Sorry, if I'm not using the correct names still at this point
<marcnesium2000> sorry about possible repost, but i lost connection... Hi guys! I have a little problem here: my mixer does not remember my last volume setting after reboot. That's quite annoying, since i often start my laptop in a library ; ) i'm using ubuntu 12.04 with kde 4.8.4. Does anyone know something about that? is there a config file i could modify? Or something else?
<shadeslayer> <marcnesium2000> sorry about possible repost, but i lost connection... Hi guys! I have a little problem here: my mixer does not remember my last volume setting after reboot. That's quite annoying, since i often start my laptop in a library ; ) i'm using ubuntu 12.04 with kde 4.8.4. Does anyone know something about that? is there a config file i could modify? Or something else? << if he comes back, ask him to make sure that his master
<shadeslayer> channel is set properly
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: yo
<Daskreech> dougl: yep
<dougl> Daskreech, good morning, how are you today?
<Daskreech> !info tomcat
<ubottu> Package tomcat does not exist in precise
<Daskreech> marcnesium2000: as in You turn off the sound log out and log back in and the sound turns back on?
<Daskreech> dougl: I'm fine
<dougl> Daskreech, messing with my printer issues here - you still up for the challenge?
<Daskreech> dougl: Sure
<Daskreech> marcnesium2000: do you have  anew session everytime You login or is it a saved session?
<dougl> Daskreech, k - just finishing the train of thot I am on and we can at least chat and with any luck fix.
<dougl> brb
<marcnesium2000> Daskreech: a new session
<Daskreech> marcnesium2000: Ah that might be setting it back to KDE defaults at boot
<marcnesium2000> do you know, where these default settings reside?
<marcnesium2000> would be ok for me, if i could change the default
<dougl> Daskreech, ok back now from a fresh boot after purging cup thru apt get
<Daskreech> dougl: train of thot sounds like an interesting book
<shadeslayer> marcnesium2000: dpkg -L kubuntu-default-settings
<Daskreech> marcnesium2000: can you type qdbus org.kde.kmix /kmix/KMixWindow/actions/mute com.trolltech.Qt.QAction.trigger in a konsole?
<dougl> Daskreech, would be but the train derailed - lol
<Daskreech> Interesting plot and rail twist
<dougl> :)
<marcnesium2000> it mutes, but throws:
<marcnesium2000> Unable to load library icui18n "Cannot load library icui18n: (libicui18n.so.48: falsche ELF-Klasse: ELFCLASS64)"
<Daskreech> marcnesium2000: if you run it again does it unmute ?
<marcnesium2000> yapp
<Daskreech> ah ok thats good
<marcnesium2000> default kmixrc is uninteresting...
<marcnesium2000> must be somewhere else
<dougl> I did "sudo tar -czf ~/poorpoorcups1.tgz /etc/cups/  && sudo apt-get remove cups --purge && sudo apt-get install cups --reinstall" and my prompt never came back -> hung at "Updating PPD files for ppd-updaters ..." on the screen can someone give me some moral support - what is it doing?
<marcnesium2000> Daskreech: you suggest a little script that is executed by autostart? have to try that... not sure if it is executed before startsound...
<Daskreech> dougl: There there. There there
<dougl> Daskreech, LOL
<dougl> Daskreech, cups install seems to have hung...
<Daskreech> marcnesium2000: it should be. It would go in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Daskreech> dougl: how long has it sat there?
<dougl> sudo apt-get install cups --reinstall = E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<marcnesium2000> Daskreech: you know what this error msg mean? you get that tt?
<dougl> Daskreech, about 5 min...
<dougl> maybe 10
<Daskreech> marcnesium2000: No It's a internationalization string error (i18n) is short for internationalization
<Daskreech> dougl: ick
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> is apt stopped now?
<dougl> no
<dougl> still hanging
<marcnesium2000> Daskreech: ah, ok.
<Daskreech> ctrl+C it
<marcnesium2000> Daskreech: thanx 4 ur help!
<dougl> I tried nothing happens adn apt-get does not show up in htop
<dougl> or top
<Daskreech> marcnesium2000: I think that putting that command into a script in ~/.kde/Autostart and making it executable should mute the sound on login
<Daskreech> dougl: you ctrl+C the apt-get ?
<Daskreech> did you
<dougl> yes and nothing happens
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, did you see thresponse your question in #kde ?  "kmix configure .... restore volume on login"
<Daskreech> Yes I was looking for the restore volumes
<Daskreech> marcnesium2000: can you open the mixer
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: thanks
<Daskreech> dougl: <_<
<marcnesium2000> Daskreech: yapp, no prob
<Daskreech> marcnesium2000: settings -> configure Kmix -> restore volumes on login
<marcnesium2000> Daskreech: but haven't tried restart yet
<dougl> Daskreech> dougl: <_< =?
<Daskreech> marcnesium2000: test away
<marcnesium2000> yeah, found that one before, does not work
<Daskreech> dougl: do you have dpkg in your processes?
<dougl> checking
<dougl> Daskreech> dougl: do you have dpkg in your processes? No
<Daskreech> dougl: <_<
<Daskreech> v_V
<Daskreech> ok I'm guessing this is in a konsole? ^_^
<dougl> yes
<dougl> Daskreech, this is messed... I closed the konsole and "sudo apt-get install cups --reinstall" = "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)" still
<martian5252> hey can i ask a question
<martian5252> ?
<BluesKaj> !ask | martian5252
<ubottu> martian5252: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Daskreech> domino2au: good
<Daskreech> martian5252: yes
<martian5252> How can I get the windows 7 window list in KDE where it uses icons for each window?
<Daskreech> dougl: You rebooted?
<Daskreech> martian5252: alt+f2 -> switcher
<dougl> Daskreech, I don't know what is going on but my box is going down hill real quick - yes rebooted...
<Daskreech> dougl: Oh I was goign to tell you how to fix that when I got a call
<Daskreech> it's a simple thing
<Daskreech> hi livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> aloha Daskreech
<dougl> Daskreech, and tried to reinstall cups again and got a message..."sudo apt-get install cups" = "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." so I did that and it hangs at the same message...
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: it has a modifier beside the names just press the key before you let go the mouse button
<dougl> sudo dpkg --configure -a = Setting up cups (1.5.3-0ubuntu2) ..., Updating PPD files for cups ... and Updating PPD files for ppd-updaters ... and it hangs
<Daskreech> dougl: do you have dpkg in the listing now?
<Daskreech> ps aux | grep dpkg
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: aloha
<livingdaylight> Daskreech, you referring to moving my activity thingy/
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: no that's different you need ihatethecashew for that
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: That was for the pop up when moving files
<dougl> Daskreech, ps aux | grep dpkg = doug      2525  0.0  0.0   9376   924 pts/1    S+   11:49   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<dougl> Daskreech, ps aux | grep dpkg = doug      2525  0.0  0.0   9376   924 pts/1    S+   11:49   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<livingdaylight> Daskreech, ahhh, moving the files! - yes yes... hrmm.. don't see what you mean. I'll have a look later when I'm back on Kubuntu. I'm on the laptop right now. i'll look up "ihatethecashew nut" also - thx for that
<dougl> Daskreech, this time I did ctrl+c and it quits but installing cups again makes it hang at same spot... "Updating PPD files for ppd-updaters ..."
<Daskreech> dougl: ok leave it for a while. Just occurred to me the ppd configuring might take a while
<Daskreech> dougl: In the meantime. .. Umm how's things?
<dougl> Daskreech, what can I say... it is linux => about as easy as a root canal and twice as fun!
<Daskreech> Hooray fun :)
<dougl> Daskreech, pisses me off tho... how hard is it to install a fekin printer... this is day 3
<Daskreech> dougl: Well if it's anything like mine It's probably samba. Works fine connected but something between Apple and Microsoft makes cups and samba hate each other
<dougl> Daskreech, I have it printing to both samba printers connected to my XP box from my notebook 12.04 install
<Daskreech> dougl: yep same kind of issue here too.
<dougl> WTF
<Daskreech> at least your cups stays up. Mine tries to print says it can't find the printer. Puts the job on hold, decides it needs to reboot, restarts the CUPS server then prints the job 4 hours later
<dougl> Daskreech, now that productivity...
<Daskreech> Yeah but I suspect it's cups. Apple owns it and recently announced they were going to put in changes that would make things work better for Apple products but might possibly screw up other UNIXes
<Daskreech> So it really likes Appletalk type protocols now
<dougl> Daskreech, New and improved then half the function disappears and the other half breaks everything else... that is a Microsoft approach
<Daskreech> dougl: Well as I said basically run by Microsoft and Apple so \o/
<Daskreech> Samba has good guys so I'm trying to see if I can get it sorted from that side
<Daskreech>  CUPS guys basically stopped talking to people even more than they did before once they all got hired by Apple
<dougl> Daskreech, that is too bad
<Daskreech> dougl: I think it will get fixed but wish I knew what it was doing the logs are very opaque
<dougl> Daskreech, I dont get much out of cups logs either
<BluesKaj> I gave up on printers/cups after 11.10 .after that none of our HPs would print , from a basic 50buck printer up to a fancy all in one my daughter used on her mac ..none wilkl work on kubuntu anymore . I gave up trying to figure out what's wrong . Just transfer the file to wife's windows pc and she prints it for me
<dougl> BluesKaj, I think that is what I have to settle for now... but like I was saying to Daskreech - I am going backwards... 1st I got 2 images and double spaced, 2nd I got cups errors when trying to print test page and now cups does not even install.
<BluesKaj> it's adamn shame ..HP used to be linux friendly
<dougl> Yeah but the print catridges are so much money.
<BluesKaj> we just print in blck and white and grayscale at that
<BluesKaj> we don't need to print fancy colours for nothing
<dougl> That is not too bad... at least you arent throwing away un used ink in single multi colourd cartridge.
<dougl> Updating PPD files for ppd-updaters ... still going = How long is this supposed to take?
<BluesKaj> yeah I tried the ppd file route too , but they failed too ..think there's some communication problem between the pc and the printer even with the right drivers
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Well they started openprinting.org to take back control of the printing stack.
<BluesKaj> llke Daskreech , said the jobs queue just sits athere and does nothing , and don't have patience to wait for hrs
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I have it slightly worse I'm trying to get this working for a business printing receipts for customers
<BluesKaj> lexmark is the worst brand for linux , but really works well on windows 7
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, not good :(
<Daskreech> I know :-(
<Qazax> Printing in general is crap. There should be a generic printing driver, like the default VGA driver
<Daskreech> well lexmark recently committed to opening all their drivers to get them working on linux
<dougl> my samsung is doing the exact same thing my lexmard did 10 years aga... that is why I changed to HP then Epson and now samsung
<dougl> ago
<Daskreech> Qazax: should be but doubtful the printing industry would ever do that. They make a lot of money on drivers
<Daskreech> Samsung actualyl has a linux printer page
<Daskreech> I was impressed with that :)
<Qazax> Daskreech: Yup, not thinking what is best for the customers and more what is best for their pockets :(
<BluesKaj> dask  I havent seen one for the Lexmark  X5470 , but I understand their driver support for business class printing is actually very good in linux
<Daskreech> Qazax: They are legally obligated to do that.
<BluesKaj> Daskreech,^
<Daskreech> dpending on the situation they can be charged for thinking in terms of the consumer
<Qazax> how so? *interested*
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: ok
<Qazax> because of shares?
<Daskreech> Qazax: Yes. if it's a publicly shared company
<Daskreech> Private can do whatever they want of course
<Qazax> swings and roundabouts
<Qazax> I'm lucky I don't need to print stuf at home :)
<Qazax> *stuff
<Qazax> Speaking of Linux support, the Spotify app is really good
<Daskreech> I do print at home but not across samba so it's pretty easy
<Qazax> it sucked through Wine
<dougl> Daskreech, konsole is stuck again... any suggestions?
<Daskreech> Yeah a lot more companies are rolling out on Linux and some are even starting on Linux and then porting to Windows so things are looking up
<Daskreech> dougl: Wish I knew which process was doing the ppd configuring
<Daskreech> Part of the point of CUPs  (and X ) is that you are not supposed to install it yourself. cause it's a pain
<Daskreech> I think installing the kernel is less fiddly
<dougl> Daskreech, ps aux | grep dpkg = 'root      2535  0.0  0.2  17508  6104 pts/3    Ss+  11:49   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 65 --configure cups:amd64 printer-driver-gutenprint:amd64', 'root      2536  0.0  0.6  59608 12760 pts/3    S+   11:49   0:00 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/cups.postinst configure', 'root      2546  0.0  0.0   4392   764 pts/3    S+   11:49   0:00 /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/cups.post
<dougl> inst configure' and  'doug      3080  0.0  0.0   9376   924 pts/1    S+   12:25   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg'
<Daskreech> dougl: Ah there we go it's running
<dougl> Daskreech, ?
<Daskreech> it's configuring the printer-driver-gutenprint package
<dougl> Daskreech, that is the thing... it has been running for about 35 minutes... I did a dist-upgrade on a slower machine - Can you tell it is doing something for sure or is it hung saying it is doing something?
<Daskreech> dougl: I think the issue is the --reinstall I did it's configuring everything from scratch
<Daskreech> and upgrade will only replce parts that changed
<Daskreech> the --reinstall wipes everything and starts over. CUPS is kinda big
<dougl> Daskreech, ok - but this is a "sudo apt-get install cups"
<dougl> not the reintall that I was tryihng befor I rebooted.
<Daskreech> dougl: yes but it already did a wipe so it's picking up from where that left off
<dougl> Daskreech, I trust you... so I will let it go while I go for coffee - If need be you'll have to do the "there there" for moral support again - LOL
<Daskreech> there there :)
<livingdaylight> dougl, Daskreech is da man
<Daskreech> Ok I'll step out to get some grub as well and come back
<livingdaylight> Look what I stumbled upon in Synaptic, lol http://phttp://pastebin.com/bygUYdVCastebin.com/bygUYdVC
<dougl> livingdaylight, I like the channel and ppl here :)
<livingdaylight> dougl, tbh, its the people that have kept me in Kubuntu this far. KDE is not ''home'' for me, but slowly getting used to it.
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, did you login to pastebin and then upload the paste , because I'm not seeing anything
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/bygUYdVC
<Daskreech> he kinda messed it up. Assuming livingdaylight is a he :)
<livingdaylight> Daskreech, he is, hrmmm, and has, somehow, it seems
<Daskreech> small thing
<livingdaylight> http://clip2net.com/s/2b3pf
<BluesKaj> i'm really quite disappointed with printer support since last yr and I don't see much being done about it . Nothing's changed at al
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Yeah well people are amazed it's lasted this long
<livingdaylight> over the years its got better, at least in Ubuntu, which I presume means Kubuntu also... but, its best to check which printers really DO work in GNU/Linux insttead of expecting any printer to work. I know that doesn't help if one already has one
<Daskreech>  Apple bought out the entire printer stack to prevent it from going to GPLv3 but up until just the past few months they have been really good about keeping it working for everyone
<Daskreech> Part of the reasons why people do not want Microsoft to take over the bootloader now
<Daskreech> well I guess that would have been obvious regradless
<Daskreech> regardless
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, oddly enough all the HP printers we have have driver support in kubuntu printer settings , but none of the printers work , all 3 start and then freeze , as if waiting for more instructions from the pc .
<livingdaylight> Gawd, its really WAR out there?
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, geez, sounds like its got worse then?
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, yes exactly
<livingdaylight> today I read that collecting rainwater is illegal in the state of Oregon - madness-
<livingdaylight> Private-for-profit companies think they can own the planet and fleece everyone on it to death
<Daskreech> Well that's how the system is setup
<Daskreech> Well except for Europe
<Daskreech> they are really hostile towards that
<Daskreech> but Asia is moving more to that companies run everything model as well
<livingdaylight> I know this is getting off-topic, but people need to wake up about the increasing control put on their lives: http://www.naturalnews.com/036615_Oregon_rainwater_permaculture.html
<Daskreech> Yeah that's probably a #kubuntu-offtopic discussion :)
<Key-Real> hi
<Key-Real> is it possible to install kubuntu on a external usbhdd?  I'm new in linux.   I downloaded the CD and now I'm burning the image...
<BluesKaj> Key-Real, yes , you can , there can be issues with the bootloader depending on which OS you have on your main HDD.
<Key-Real> win7
<dougl> Daskreech, ok, back now - still Updating PPD files for ppd-updaters ... been an hour and a half - lol
<dougl> Gulp! help... sudo apt-get update = E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. = Errors were encountered while processing:  cups  printer-driver-gutenprint...
<BluesKaj> dougl, ok run , sudo dpkg --configure -a , it might work
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks - did that and "Errors were encountered while processing:  cups  printer-driver-gutenprint" and back to command prompt
<BluesKaj> dougl, try , sudo apt-get install -f
<dougl> BluesKaj, same error while processing cups and printer-driver-gutenprint
<BluesKaj> Key-Real, ok , but make sure you install the grub bootloader , it may autoinstall depending on which kubuntu version you have.
<BluesKaj> dougl, try this , sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<Key-Real> mom I try to erase the data on my usbhdd with partedmagic...
<dougl> BluesKaj, sudo dpkg --clear-avail was successfull no errors and return to command prompt
<BluesKaj> Key-Real, not necessary, the partitioning phase of the kubuntu install will ask you if you want to erase data
<Key-Real> I had to view how big my usbhdd is
<BluesKaj> well , dougl , it's hard to tell if it worked ..cups is probly still not installed properly , it just removed the broken packages that were blocking dpkg
<Key-Real> It is 1.36g
<Key-Real> ok, I'm starting kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Key-Real, 136G I hope
<Key-Real> It should be so setuped that I just plug the usbhdd to start lin and if not it should start win automaticly. is it possible?
<Key-Real> 136TB
<Key-Real> :)
<Key-Real> 1.36TB
<BluesKaj> ok , fine , Key-Real , if your pc is setup to boot from the cdrom first , like most are unless you changed the boot sequence in the BIOS.
<dougl> BluesKaj, still cannot sudo apt-get dist-upgrade = errors for cups and man-db
<Key-Real> yes ofcause
<BluesKaj> then your kubuntu live cd will boot first
<Key-Real> I pressed "abort the installation" and I setuped the internet connection first
<BluesKaj> dougl, is cups the only app one can use for printer setups ?
<BluesKaj> dougl, I'm thinking there must alternatives
<BluesKaj> must be
<dougl> BluesKaj, I am not even concerned with cups as much as getting my box back on track...
<dougl> I just want my Linux box back
<BluesKaj> dougl, have you tried the recovery kernel , choose "repair broken packages", it should clear them out
<Key-Real> ok, the it copy files
<dougl> BluesKaj, I have not tried that -> Do tell please?
<BluesKaj> Key-Real, why did choose abort the installation
<Key-Real> to setup the internet first
<BluesKaj> dougl, reboot , choose the recovery kernel in the grub menu
<BluesKaj> no Key-Real it does that automatically
<dougl> BluesKaj, k... then repair broken packages?
<BluesKaj> dougl, yes a dialog will show up with options "repair..." will in the list
<BluesKaj> will be
<Key-Real> it has a red cross by have an internet connection
<BluesKaj> ok then do it your way , Key-Real , I've never seen that before
<Key-Real> it was a coincidence, I wannted to exit setup, it exits but started kubuntu kde? I looked at the wi-fi symbol it was red, I clicked, seted up the internet and startet setup again? than the symbol with the internet connection was not red, it was ok...
<Key-Real> So I can setup like that
<Key-Real> :)
<BluesKaj> Key-Real, ok good
<Key-Real> It copyes files on the usbhdd now
<Key-Real> it downloads language packages and stuff
<Key-Real> grub is a bootmanager?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Key-Real> I heared of it as I had to do with aros
<Key-Real> but I not realy knew how to deal/configure it
<BluesKaj> grub is actually a bootloader , it's run from the commandline , altho you can install a gui version for startup & shutdown in system settings , once you've finished installing kubuntu
<Key-Real> ah, ok
<BluesKaj> Key-Real, grub will auto install usually, but it might ask you if you want to install as I said earlier
<dougl> BluesKaj, it fixed it... dist-upgrade works again - thanks :)
<BluesKaj> dougl, cool , glad to hear it
<dougl> I am very releived...
<dougl> Daskreech, dunno what to say... but cups is finally installed - not sure what to try now?
<luis__> hi
<luis__> for some reason I can connect to WEP but not to WPA2_PSK... Can anyone help?
<luis__> Anyone?
<luis__> ...
<luis__> ANYONE????
<luis__> HELLO?!
<dougl> LOL
<BluesKaj> wonder if he forgot his pw
<Key-Real> BluesKaj: bad news, my PC do not support my usbhdd  :(
<Key-Real> BluesKaj: ? booting from
<BluesKaj> Key-Real, were you asked during the install if you wanted to install grub ?
<Key-Real> the only alternative is to install it on a stick or native
<Key-Real> I think I try a stick
<Key-Real> so all this again...
<BluesKaj> Key-Real, one thing to remember , installing on a usb drive makes the system slow once it's installed , external drives are n=meant for data storage not an operating system IMO
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: There are alternative. CUPS is the only one that "works"
<Daskreech> dougl: http://localhost:631 ?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, not here :(
<Daskreech> Key-Real: What are you trying to achieve ?
<Key-Real> some linux fun
<Key-Real> :)
<Key-Real> but not native on my laptop
<Key-Real> on an extra storage
<Key-Real> ok, I  wanna code some stuff?   I used linux a long time ago, the last time it was SUSE, it is now 8Years
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, he installed kubuntu on a usb external, but it wion't boot
<DarthFrog> Key-Real: Welcome back.
<Key-Real> I code pascal with the FPC compiller
<Key-Real> thx
<Key-Real> :)
<BluesKaj> BBL , ..BBQ needs attention
<Key-Real> Daskreech:  It is a error of my BIOS, it do not boot from my usbHDD
<Key-Real> I gona try from a stik
<Daskreech> Key-Real: I don't know that the BIOS can tell the difference between a stick and a drive
<Key-Real> mom cant look now, Installing...
<Key-Real> but there was one, somehow....
<Key-Real> Well see later
<BluesKaj> mom?
<Key-Real> momment
<BluesKaj> ok
<kzip> Hello!
<kzip> I've installed Kubuntu 12.04 on a laptop after testing it out for some time in a virtual machine..,
<dougl> Daskreech, you here?
<kzip> The install went fine, and booted up, but the KDE desktop is very unresponsive
<Daskreech> dougl: I think so
<kzip> like something is talking almost all the CPU all the time
<Daskreech> I think therfore I am?
<Daskreech> kzip: Is something taking up all the CPU?
 * Daskreech bets on Nepomuk
<kzip> I have to keep clicking on the K button in the CPU for any programs I run to get any time slices
<dougl> Daskreech,  http://localhost:631 -shows a printer but (cx5000) but no such file or directory when I try to print a test page.
<Daskreech> dougl: So it is listed under printers?
<Daskreech> kzip: press ctrl+Esc
<Daskreech> You should get a process manager.
<Daskreech> Sort by CPU% and see what's at the top
<kzip> Daskreech: yes, kwin is taking up >24%, other procs
<kzip> This is from before - nothing appeared after pressing CTRL-ESC
<Daskreech> kzip: kwin?
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> can you press alt+shift+F12 and see if that helps?
<kzip> (I'm chatting from another computer - my laptop is pretty much unusable currently)
<kzip> Compiz isn't installed, so that shouldn't be an issue
<Daskreech> kzip: Ah I don't suppose that you would have had installed ssh on it already?
<Daskreech> kzip: kwin is a composititor so it can be an issue. Though I can't recall having anything that bad happen since KDE 4.5/4.6
<dougl> Daskreech, there is a cx5000 listed.
<Daskreech> It's pretty good on detection
<Daskreech> dougl: What's the connection it's using?
<dougl> Daskreech, smb://MSHOME/SEMPRON/CX5000
<Daskreech> dougl: Ah great can you press alt+F2 -> smb://MSHOME and press enter and see what that gets you?
<kzip> Daskreech: that combo worked.  Sorting by CPUshows krunner & Xorg at the top, but only a few %, and now the system is responsive
<Daskreech> kzip: Press it again and see if it goes back to being nuts
<Daskreech> THat toggles the compositor on and off
<dougl> Daskreech, shows icon of my xp printer/sound server?
<Daskreech> click on that then?
<Daskreech> See if it shows you the printer
<dougl> shows c$ and 2 other folders
<Daskreech> oh Hm
<kzip> Daskreech: yup, unresponsive again after pressing that combp
<Daskreech> no printers?
<dougl> no printers
<Daskreech> kzip: Ok hit it again and if you like you can hop into #kwin and let them know
<Daskreech> it's weekend so they might not be around but I think they would like to hear that you are having kwin issues on firstboot
<kzip> Cool - what is the problem then?
<Daskreech> kzip: Some plugin is having an issue with some (video) driver
<kzip> And that combo disables what?
<Daskreech> It's normally really good about detecting those issues and disabling the compositor so that should be interesting
<Daskreech> kzip: the compositor
<Daskreech> which in turn runs the plugins
<kzip> Anything I can do to leave it off?
<kzip> on boot
<Daskreech> Turn it off once then logout
<Daskreech>  it will remember the next time you login
<Daskreech> dougl: what'the 2 otherfolders?
<dougl> one is called Downloads and the other SharedDocs
<kzip> Deskreech: Ok - thanks for your help.  I'll report it in #kwin & see if I can help troubleshoot it with them.
<Daskreech> kzip: Sorry about that but hope you have fun playing with KDE
<kzip> Daskreech: Cheers!
<Daskreech> kzip: Chip Chip Cheerio
<dougl> Daskreech, were we onto something?
<Daskreech> dougl: I think that it should show the printer at the top there
<Daskreech> what's smb://MSHOME/SEMPRON show ?
<Daskreech> Oh wait that's what you just clicked on isn't it?
<dougl> yes
<Daskreech> ok what's smb://MSHOME/SEMPRON/CX5000 show ?
<dougl> Timeout on server
<dougl> mshome
<dougl> in a popup box
<dougl> Daskreech, you stumped too?
<Daskreech> dougl: but smb://MSHOME/SEMPRON/ Works/
<dougl> Daskreech, yes
<Daskreech> dougl: that could be an issue. Hmm let's see
<Daskreech> dougl: do you have a /etc/printcap ?
<dougl> Daskreech, sorry "smb://MSHOME/SEMPRON/" does not work....
<dougl> Daskreech, no /etc/printcap
<lordievader> Good evening everyone
<dougl> hello
<lordievader> Hey dougl, how are you?
<Daskreech> Hi lordievader
<dougl> I'm in good company :)
<lordievader> Hey Daskreech, how are you today?
<lordievader> dougl: Virtual or real company?
<dougl> both
<dougl> my son is gaming on his windows box and I am fighting with my linux box
<lordievader> Ok, good anyhow :)
<Daskreech> dougl: how about /etc/cups/printers.conf ?
<lordievader> dougl: Fighting what, if I may ask?
<Daskreech> lordievader: Printers
<lordievader> Ah those can be a pita.
<dougl> Daskreech, that file defines my cx5000
<lordievader> Though I did manage to share mine with my network :)
<dougl> lordievader, I broke my cups
<lordievader> dougl: Ai, that does not sound good :(
<Daskreech> lordievader: over SMB ?
<lordievader> Daskreech: For the Windows side yes, the linux side uses something else but I forgot what.
 * Daskreech likes investing in real network printers with real TCP/IP stacks
<Daskreech> dougl: can you pastebin it?
<dougl> Daskreech, sure - http://pastebin.com/CzgpeBGg
<lordievader> dougl: What isn't it doing that it should be doing?
<dougl> lordievader, I get... There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-found'. when I try to print a test page
<dougl> or No such file or directory when I try a testpage from localhost:631
<lordievader> dougl: Printing a non-test page also doesn't work I presume?
<dougl> good question lordievader - checking
<dougl> looks like it accepts the job but nothing comes off the printer.... how do I check/see the queue?
<lordievader> dougl: On that localhost:631 page you can see such things.
<Daskreech> dougl: ok can you run a smbclient against the computer ?
<dougl> Daskreech, funny when I clean the heads from the setting panel for the printer a job gets spooled and the heads get cleaned
<Daskreech> dougl: Well it's getting commands that's good
<dougl> Daskreech, when I print a document or web page a pop up window shows a progress bar then disappears but nothing ever shows up in the queue
<Daskreech> dougl: so the queue doesn't get initialized?
<Daskreech> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/install.html#id2553683 see if that works
<michaelc22> question how do i change my user account name?
<michaelc22> in kubunta
<Daskreech> michaelc22: not as easy ad you'd assume but you can try changing all references to it in /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<michaelc22> in system?
<Daskreech> michaelc22: no
<Daskreech> michaelc22: alt+F2 -> kdesudo kate /etc/passwd /etc/group
<michaelc22> sudo -S etc/passwd and /etc/group?
<Daskreech> Ctrl+R and good luck :)
<michaelc22> thx
<Key-Real> Daskreech:  Succsess it is installed :)
<Key-Real> but !    oh, it is so slow ...
<Key-Real> it is practicly impossible to work with it :(
<Daskreech> usb is very slow
<Daskreech> Almost as slow as a CD
<Key-Real> if I press on the "K" symbol nothing happens, why?
<Key-Real> it has a graphic effect of a pressed button, but no menu apears
<Daskreech> Key-Real: bottom left hand corner?
<Key-Real> yes
<Key-Real> ah, now it works
<Key-Real> :)
<Key-Real>  it is impossible to work from USB stick    ?.   the system is toooooo   sloooooow  :(
<kaddi> is anybody working on getting skype back to work on ubuntu?
<kaddi> is there a working version?
<kaddi> it's been broken since the last release :/
<Daskreech> Key-Real: You can install to a USB stick and run from it
<Daskreech> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Daskreech> kaddi: Which version are you using?
<kaddi> 4.0.0.8
<kaddi> and I meant the release of 12.04
<kaddi> not the last skype update, sorry for being ambiguous
<Daskreech> oh Hmm never tried that one. I have the install but never installed it's stayed on the old verions
<Daskreech> but I have skype here working
<Daskreech>  tried running it from Konsole and seeing what it says
<kaddi> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 667: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<kaddi> is what it says
<kaddi> any suggestions?
<Daskreech> kaddi: hmm what provides the ld.so lib ?
<kaddi> libpng I think, but not sure
<Daskreech> really?
<kaddi> yeah, not sure.. it's what i found, but it doesn't sound likely
<Daskreech> kaddi: remove skype and reinstall?
<kaddi> tried that, tried purge, tried the static, tried the installer from skype
<kaddi> how do i figure out which package it is in?
<kaddi> glibc?
<Daskreech> apt-file ?
<kaddi> apt-file search ld.so?
<kaddi> that turns up nothing
<Daskreech> well actually it's dl-open that's being problematic
<kaddi> that's not turning up either
<kaddi> but google says that's also part of glibc
<Daskreech> apt-cache policy libc6
<kaddi> apt-cache policy libc6
<kaddi> libc6:
<kaddi>   Installed: 2.15-0ubuntu10
<FloodBotK1> kaddi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> does the candidate match ?
<kaddi> yes
<kaddi> i did an update & upgrade just before joining
<Daskreech> kaddi: just checking there isn't a mismatch of 64 bit and 32 bit ?
<kaddi> well since I'm getting the skype from the repositories, I'd hope not
<kaddi>  *** 4.0.0.8-0oneiric1 0
<kaddi>         500 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner amd64 Packages
<kaddi> it says the skype version omes from amd64
<kaddi> so does libc6
<kaddi> (well obviously not from partners, but main.., but still 64bit)
<Key-Real> is kubuntu   just ubuntu with KDE  ???
<kaddi> yes
<kaddi> that's basically it
<Daskreech> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Daskreech> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
#kubuntu 2012-08-05
<endafy> I need help
<endafy> I installed KDE 4.9 using backports and somehow now after the restart muon software center and the updater is gone
<endafy> is there a fix for this?
<endafy> nvm I figured it out I can install it by reinstalling muon
<endafy> that was just rather odd how it just got removed after installing KDE 4.9
<Daskreech> eendafy: Hi
<endafy> is there anyone alive in the channel? lol
<endafy> anyone here?
<endafy> helllllooooo out there
<endafy> 392 active users not a single one lol
<Phiscribe> hello hello hello (echo echo echo)
<endafy> lol
<endafy> hey where is Keyboard & Mouse in the latest version of 12.04?
<skreech_> endafy: same place as before
<endafy> Daskreech: its actually not there
<Daskreech> endafy: System settings -> Input devices ?
<endafy> Daskreech: thank you
<Daskreech> endafy: Welcome
<endafy> been looking over an hour and typing mouse didnt highlight it
<Daskreech> endafy: It did here
<Daskreech> endafy: alt=F2 -> mouse should work as well
<BrunoTrancoso> ALguem Portugues?
<skreech_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<faiz> hi
<skreech_> hi
<faiz> whats up skreech?
<skreech_> Not much
<skreech_> Howare you doing?
<faiz> pretty fine mate, thanks
<faiz> this  is my first IRC chat
<skreech_> ah well welcome :)
<faiz> always syateed in yahoo and google chat, never tried this
<skreech_>  if you have any questions please ask
<faiz> thanks :D
<faiz> errr, i am still getting the general idea
<faiz> is this a room i am in?
<faiz> sorry if i use yahoo terminologies
<skreech_> Yes
<skreech_> It's often called a Channel but sure it's basically a room :)
<faiz> haha thanks :)
<faiz> so how do i select a room/channel of my own choice?
<Daskreech> you'd type /join and the room name
<Daskreech> which should start with a #
<Daskreech> like /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<faiz> i see
<faiz> isnt there a room list of some sort somewhere?
<faiz> i have no ideaaaa of room names, this is the room whicch my client connected to by default
<faiz> idea*
<Daskreech> faiz: There is but this is one of the larger servers so they prefer if you don't get a list of the channels
<Daskreech>  it's maybe 25000 ?
<faiz> oops
<Daskreech> so too many for you to look through and a lot for them to serve upfor you to give up
<Daskreech> perhaps I can help. What are you looking for?
<faiz> i have no idea mate about whats on offer
<faiz> just wanted to look around
<faiz> thanks for the tip anyway :)
<faiz> perhaps you can tell me one thing, the best client for irc chat in your opinion is...........
<Daskreech> faiz: depends on your inclinations
<Daskreech> I like konversation but your needs may be different from mine
<faiz> i just have this quassel installed by default here
<faiz> i was check8ing what this is and i landed here in the room :P
<Daskreech> Quassel is nice it allows you to run a client server setup which can be pretty neat
<faiz> checking*
<Daskreech> if you like having a lot of scripts then X-chat is very good
<Daskreech> if you want something super minimal then irssi is great
<Daskreech> if you want something integrated with your other chat clients then Pidgin is a good candidate
<faiz> ease  of use is the one i am looking for
<faiz> something which wouldnt need a martian to decode
<faiz> quassel is not bad till now..will try konversation out
<Daskreech> Well I like konversation It's a non complicated IRC client in my eyes
<faiz> yeah, will give it a try
<faiz> tell me mate, is the concept of adding friends popular in irc?
<Daskreech> sure
<Daskreech> Umm
<Daskreech> Not really?
<Daskreech> I mean you can kinda but esp in here it's sort of viewed as rude
<faiz> i see.. thanks :)
<faiz> its a one time stand then ? :P
<Daskreech> No it's just a much larger group.
<Daskreech> Some people have been here years
<faiz> in the same room?
<Daskreech> but more so this is a support channel so most people who blast through here just want to ask a question quickly and leave
<Daskreech> Not really a "friend"
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> You can be in thousands of rooms at the same time
<Daskreech> across multiple servers
<faiz> err....really!!
<faiz> this is interesting!!
<Daskreech> :-)
<faiz> how is the weather in georgia anyway? :)
<Daskreech> Hot rainy and filled with fire
<faiz> oops ssorry  minor pc problem :)
<Daskreech> Welcoem back
<Daskreech> Welcome even
<faiz> thanks mate :)
<faiz> so you were telling me how to be ubiquitous...
<Guest56512> http://www.gnu.org/gnu/gnu-linux-faq.html < < isn't GNU and Linux the same thing?
<faiz> noot really
<Guest56512> faiz, as Ubuntu is based on Debian, and Debian is GNU, is Ubuntu also GNU?
<Daskreech> Guest56512: No
<Daskreech> for your first question
<Daskreech> Ubuntu is based on Debian
<Daskreech> Debian is GNU
<Daskreech> it doesn't follow that Ubuntu is GNU
<Daskreech> actually I think Debian might not be GNU
<Guest56512> Wikipedia says Debian is based on GNU
<Guest56512> "Debian (play /ˈdɛbiən/) is a computer operating system composed of software packages released as free and open source software primarily under the GNU General Public License along with other free software licenses.[5] Debian GNU/Linux, which includes the GNU OS tools and Linux kernel,[6] is a popular and influential Linux distribution." Line copied from Wikipedia: Are they talking about two different OS?
<Guest56512> Debian and Debian GNU/Linux?
 * gnomefreak so confused. why did you ay Debian and Debian? are they not the same?
<gnomefreak> a/ay/say
<Guest56512> I said, "Debian" and "Debian GNU/Linux"
<Guest56512> that's what I am asking, are both the same?
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> Guest56512: i dont think they are but i havent run Debian in maybe 5 or more years
<skreech_> Guest56512: Ok if you want a small history lesson I can explain that if you like
<Guest56512> yeah, sure, go on
<disse> hey guys, I'm using the new kde 4.9 and when I try under system settings/display and monitor to add a new screen and I press apply nothing changes
<Daskreech> So back when  this whole "Free software" Movement started it was done as response to UNIX being very well designed but being cut apart and closed down by companies trying to control profit lines
<Daskreech> disse: It doesnt detect the display?
<disse> it detects it
<disse> I am able to make my changes
<disse> but after applying nothing changes
<Daskreech> Guest56512: So they started a movement to replicate the UNIX design without taking any of the actual code from UNIX so that they couldn't be called thieves or beholden to licenses from the companies. So they made GNU or GNU's Not UNIX
<Daskreech> disse: Sohow are you able to make changes?
<Daskreech> disse: You may need to log out and backin to get the changes seen
<disse> I can click the boxes and so on
<disse> I rebooted 3 times ...
<disse> I mean in different settings
<disse> nothing changed
<Daskreech> Guest56512: The idea was to build over all the tools and libraries and kernel from older UNIXs
<disse> and the configuration set back to it's default
<Daskreech> disse: Oh Hmm what are you trying to change?
<disse> oke, I have a hdmi-0 and a dvi-1 display
<disse> dvi-1 is disabled
<disse> I enabled it and made it to the right of the hdmi-0
<disse> Then I applied it
<disse> went back to the overview
<disse> and now the funnies
<disse> When I click to the settings again
<disse> It is again deactivated
<disse> I applied the setting and saved it as standart
<Guest56512> Daskreech, ??
<Daskreech> Guest56512: Ok back :)
<Daskreech> Guest56512: They built most of the toold but couldn't get the kernel up and running (still haven't as a matterof fact)
<Daskreech> disse: do you get both the monitors?
<Daskreech> Guest56512: Along came linus and made a kernel that people could use. Except that a kernel by itself isn't very useful
<disse> no
<disse> I made a little video to demonstrate it
<Daskreech> so people took the GNU tools that already existed and paired them wih the Linux Kernel and the both of them GNU and Linux became the basis of a lot of the work that you see
<Daskreech> disse: Oh .. ok
<Daskreech> Guest56512: So Debian is a GNU/Linux Distro. It puts together GNU tools and the LInux kernel to make something that people can use
<Daskreech> Guest56512: But, for example, Android is a linux distro but it is not GNU since it uses none of those tools
<Daskreech> In the same way PC-BSD is GNU because it ships with the GNU tools but it's not a LInux
<Guest56512> oh.. thanks for the information...
<disse> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_IjywTSlaE&feature=youtu.be
<disse> not HD
<disse> but I think you can get what it should show
<Daskreech> Guest56512: The GNU tools are most of the commands you are used to running. find, cd, ls, bash etc
<Guest56512> so, what Ubuntu took from Debian.. when we say, Ubuntu is Debian based, what base are we talking about?
<disse> packaging system
<Daskreech> disse: plan on making it not private?
<disse> kk
<Daskreech> Guest56512: The scripts and packaging system
<disse> done
<disse> sry
<Daskreech> usually it makes a good job of taking all thepackages as well but that's not always the case
<disse> and how folders are built
<disse> locations of the folders
<Guest56512> ok, clear :) thanks
<Daskreech> hi faiz
<Daskreech> drat
<Daskreech>  :)
<Daskreech> Guest56512: Sure
<disse> if you need any details of my display configurations, just ask :D
<Daskreech> disse: identify outputs doesn't show up on the dvi-0 ?
<disse> dvi-1 is black
<disse> (that's the display you meant)
<disse> another funfact at this
<Daskreech> oh sorry -1
<disse> If I change it with the nvidia-settings-manager
<disse> noprob
<disse> the screen lights up and it works fine
<Daskreech> oh well thats different
<disse> I am able to save it to the x conf file
<Daskreech> if you are using the nvidia driver you use their manager
<disse> after reboot, you can imagine, it's back the same
<Daskreech> which should work I think
<Daskreech> The xorgconf file changes on reboot?
<disse> nope
<disse> it is the same
<disse> but not loaded?
<disse> I don't know
<Daskreech> hmm
<disse> I'll try setting it by the nvidia-settings-manager and look through the logs
<disse> the real location is /etc/X11/xorg.conf isn't it?
<Daskreech> Would be great if I could remember how to make X read from a particular file
<Daskreech> yes
<disse__> next fact: On login screen both displays are working
<disse__> after logging in, the right one is disabled and black
<Daskreech> Ah so do you have anything in your ~/.xsession-errors ?
<disse__> yes
<Daskreech> any EE ?
<disse__> http://nopaste.me/paste/483832362501e1dfc1b09b
<disse__> what is an EE
<disse__>  
<disse__> ERROR: Error parsing configuration file '/home/disse/.nvidia-settings-rc'
<disse__> but I think that is my problem
<Daskreech> is there a ~/.nvidia-settings-rc ?
<disse__> yes
<disse__> I think, I got it now
<disse__> I executed the program as root
<disse__> now trying to reboot
<disse> no...
<Daskreech> disse: what's the permissions on the file?
<disse> -rw-rw-r-- 1 disse disse 1274 Aug  5 09:25 .nvidia-settings-rc
<disse> but the error from failing to read the file is away
<disse> :q!
<disse> sry
<disse> I'm now on the end...
<disse> I'll try more at evening, bye
<Daskreech> Ok
<Daskreech> nini
<OttovonBismarck> hey everyone, is there a way to force kde to shut-down despite error messages about things crashing (usually kwin recently)
<endafy> yes
<endafy> hit ctrl alt f1
<endafy> log in
<endafy> type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<endafy> OttovonBismarck:
<endafy> also log in as root
<endafy> sudo -i
<endafy> type the following "init 3"
<endafy> if kdm stop fails
<OttovonBismarck> Well my problem is leaving the computer on and having ktorrent shut it off when it stops seeding
<endafy> use vuze
<endafy> ktorrent is in complete shambles
<endafy> idk why its even included
<OttovonBismarck> ok, but the problem isn't in ktorrent
<OttovonBismarck> it initiates shutdown finer
<OttovonBismarck> it's that shutdown is stopped by crash messages
<endafy> you can also make a script to call rckdm stop when anything finishes
<endafy> sounds like you have more issues than just ktorrent then
<endafy> update to kde 4.9
<endafy> ?
<OttovonBismarck> so i need to write a script to shut down my computer
<endafy> no
<endafy> I am saying you can
<OttovonBismarck> yeah i just did, hopefully that improves things
<endafy> http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/15380.html
<endafy> 4.9 is pretty special
<endafy> I like it
<endafy> ive only had issues with reinstalling muon
<OttovonBismarck> but having crash notifications permanently stop a requested shutdown seems wrong
<endafy> for some reason it completely removed muon on me
<OttovonBismarck> and no obvious way to change that behaviour
<endafy> haha the apply:ok bug for wallpapers still exists
<endafy> installing 4.9 reset my themes too
<endafy> which pissed me off
<endafy> 4.8 themes dont upgrade with it so I had to reinstall them
<endafy> other than that though its faster and smoother
<OttovonBismarck> hopefully stuff crashes less when it's trying to shutdown
<endafy> ive had a crash with rekonq
<endafy> seems a little off
<OttovonBismarck> or they have a sane limit on how long crash dialogues can delay a shutdown
<OttovonBismarck> ie: not forever
<endafy> right
<endafy> as in give it 15 seconds then force it
<endafy> I dont generally have issues with KDE
<OttovonBismarck> or a minute, seems like a rational behaviour
<endafy> people talk of crashes
<endafy> idk what people are doing
<OttovonBismarck> things only crash when i'm shutting it down
<endafy> off topic thought, im trying to remember an ex's last name to look her up and its pissing me off
<OttovonBismarck> Why is ktorrent a mess btw?
<OttovonBismarck> Kate
<endafy> magnet links are borked
<endafy> heh her name happens to be katie
<endafy> for the life of me I cant remember her last name
<OttovonBismarck> they work for me, be it slowly
<endafy> havent thought of her in years
<endafy> try vuze
<endafy> vuze is wonderful
<OttovonBismarck> qtbittorrent worked ok for me in the past
<endafy> right
<endafy> there are a lot of them
<endafy> there are even special magnet plugins for firefox
<endafy> basically uses firefox downloader to download without uploading jack shit for magnet links
<OttovonBismarck> rude
<endafy> not really some people dont have an upload speed thats acceptable
<OttovonBismarck> any upload is acceptable
<endafy> like me I have a 5mb dl but my ul speed is like 200k
<endafy> basically thats 2k/s irl speed upload
<OttovonBismarck> esp whenyou leave your computer on when you're not on it to torrent under the assumption that it will turn off with no user interaction
<endafy> I only use torrent to get legal crap with tons of seeders anyway
<endafy> OttovonBismarck: wanna try some fun shit, compile bespin
<endafy> bespin is awesome
<lordievader> Good morning
<gani> lordievader: morning:)
<lordievader> Hey gani, how are you?
<gani> fine:) how r you ??:)
<lordievader> gani: I'm doing good :), got some good music playing.
<gani> nice:)
<kiran_> dddd
<east___> Hello all , my keyboard is not working on kde what can i do ?
<east___> hey
<east___> hoy
<east___> you
<east___> damn
<FloodBotK1> east___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<east___> is here anybody
<Mamarok> east___: this is a support channel, if you have a question, just ask
<Mamarok> hm, seems I missed the question
<rottingdead> Hallo hello.
<rottingdead> Having a brain fart on how to set an application on KDE Startup, /usr/bin/pidgin.
<mydogsnameisrudy> autostart
<rottingdead> mydogsnameisrudy: Aaaaah, perhaps under System Settings?
<mydogsnameisrudy> or startupmanager
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm
<rottingdead> mydogsnameisrudy: Thanks, got it, =).
<rottingdead> Digital Clock isn't showing 24-H though, I do have some German stuff enabled, but not sure what to do next.
<lordievader_> rottingdead: Check the country and region settings.
<rottingdead> lordievader_: Yeah, I think I found it, I'll know after 12 PM, it's AM here currently.
<rottingdead> Looks like the Ubuntu servers are congested currently.
<mydogsnameisrudy> why do you say that rottingdead are they slow?
<rottingdead> mydogsnameisrudy: Yeahp, when I go from 2.5 Megabytes to 50-100 KB/Second in a couple minutes, you know it..
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm im always that slow ;)
<rottingdead> mydogsnameisrudy: Eeeeeew, DSL, or Dialup?
<mydogsnameisrudy> dish
<rottingdead> I remember those horrific dialup days, lol..
<mydogsnameisrudy> im 30 miles from any town so
<rottingdead> mydogsnameisrudy: Yeah, that stinks.
<rottingdead> I'll wait till later on this download I guess.
<rottingdead> Err, never mind, it's almost done now.
<rottingdead> Anyway, I'm off, see ya's.
<frank___> Guys, is 4.9 now released ?
<frank___> yo guys ?
<InspectorCluseau> updating to 4.9 right now
<BluesKaj> HI all
<lordievader_> Hey BluesKaj
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader_, mydogsnameisrudy
 * darkmillian appears
<darkmillian> Hello?
<darkmillian> *knocks*
<lordievader_> Good afternoon darkmillian.
<BluesKaj> darkmillian, yes ?
<darkmillian> I just installed Kubuntu 12.04, the installation carried-on well, I can get to the login screen
<darkmillian> but once logged in I can't really do anything
<darkmillian> the system just... idk
<darkmillian> hang
<lordievader_> darkmillian: A black screen?
<darkmillian> I can see everything
<darkmillian> I can click the K icon, once
<darkmillian> after that every click on random location would turn the menu on
<darkmillian> even right-clicking
<darkmillian> This isn't my first time using Kubuntu but this problem is just.... wierd...
<lordievader_> darkmillian: Did the live-cd work correctly?
<darkmillian> yes
<darkmillian> Live-USB actually
<darkmillian> I'm using x64 btw
<lordievader_> darkmillian: Hmm, not sure if it is possible with a usb but on the cd you can check for defects, perhaps something got corrupted on the usb which causes this.
<darkmillian> reboot~
<lordievader_> darkmillian: Anyhow perhaps it is an option to burn Kubuntu to a cd and reinstall through the cd.
 * BluesKaj thinks this optional USB install procedure is premature ...too many problems with it ...it's constant problem with ubuntu , now it's transferring to kubuntu
<kubuntu> No defect found.
<darkmillian> Just rebooted to check for defects, now i'm in live-usb, everything is fine
<lordievader_> darkmillian: Anyhow perhaps it is an option to burn Kubuntu to a cd and reinstall through the cd.
<darkmillian> Mmmm....
<BluesKaj> lordievader_, I think the usb install procedure itself is flawed , there just so many problems with it recognizing hw etc
<lordievader_> BluesKaj: Could  be, never trusted it, usually have a rewritable disc laying around and they usually work, so why not use it?
<neg8> Hi guys
<neg8> I deployed Kubuntu on a laptop computer and have some problems with the paket manager muon
<BluesKaj> lordievader_, exactly ..i have several RWs both CD and DVD
<neg8> whenever i start it up, it kind of freezes and is continiously accessing the hard drive
<neg8> Anybody knows something about this? Already googl'ed but there is nothing to be found
<lordievader_> neg8: Change muon with synaptic and all your problems will go away, muon seems to broken here and there.
<neg8> lordievader: k thank you, i will try that
<BluesKaj> neg8, have you updated/upgraded lately , muon should be mostly stable now
 * darkmillian re-appears
<darkmillian> Applied updates
<darkmillian> Installed drivers
<darkmillian> still no luck
<seele> help raise money for the KDE e.V. by participating in a usability study about notifications: https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/959309/KDE-Notification-User-Experience-Study
<Martiini> anyone help me compile custom kernel ?
<BluesKaj> is it a known issue that conky quits after 20 mins or is that it a feature?
<chafamarc> hello?
<Daskreech> chafamarc: Hi ?
<Daskreech> chafamarc: hi ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Which conky? The system monitor?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, yeah the little one that sticks to left edge of the scrn in my case , not the one in the kmenu
<Daskreech> Oh hmm I haven't kept up with how maintained conky is. I know it was the most hacked on system monitor for a while but I don't know if it's still maintained
<Daskreech>  a lot of hal and udev and upower stuff has changed since then so maybe it's just out of date?
<BluesKaj> yeah , it's no biggie ..just thought I'd try it again
<dougl> how do I set the cups logging to debug level?
<Daskreech> I think you can set it in the cups config ?
<dougl> Daskreech, thanks
<Daskreech> Sure
<dougl> err is there a way to print to samba printer with out cups?
<BluesKaj> dougl, I think samba/smb are hard linked to cups ...but afaik there are other methods
<dougiel> BluesKaj, k - thanks
<b3jk3r> hi
<lordievader> b3jk3r: Hello, how are you?
<skreech_> You can use lpr as well
<b3jk3r> i'm fine thx :) i have small question anyone know how to turn on IPX?
<skreech_> Networking?
<Guest60241> What do I need to do to get gethub's (well, specifically, playhub) one-click repos to work with Kubuntu?
<b3jk3r> i try to install starcraft
<Daskreech> Guest60241: Just follow their instructions I suppose
<Daskreech> !info ipx
<ubottu> ipx (source: ncpfs): utilities to configure the kernel ipx interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.6-8 (precise), package size 38 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Daskreech> b3jk3r: But I'd ask in #winehq
<b3jk3r> and i do it but i want to play with my friend on LAn network but all the times the show me IPX protocol not found
<b3jk3r> i use ipx_configure --auto_interface=on --auto_primary=on
<noaXess> hey all
<b3jk3r> but if i write ifconfig still i have ethernet
<Daskreech> Yes but that needs to be exposed to wine so I'd ask the qine guys about it
<noaXess> how can i check dependencies of a package? my problem is this: mythtv-frontend : Depends: transcode but it is not installable
<lordievader> Hey noaXess, how are you?
<noaXess> fine..
<noaXess> lordievader: and yourself?
<lordievader> noaXess: Quite good, succeeded in getting a bare X with sound :D
<lordievader> noaXess: A "sudo apt-get install transcode" doesn't help? Does that give any errors?
<Daskreech> noaXess: apt-cache depends <pkg> ?
<Guest60241> Daskreech, I have, but firefox says it dosen't know what to do with the link and all other browsers just sit there looking dumb
<Daskreech> Guest60241: Where are the instructions?
<noaXess> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1131150/ why is transcode in <>?
<Guest60241> Daskreech, http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/11.10#how_to_install
<Walzmyn> Oh, Finally. Got quassel to working agian.
<Daskreech> noaXess: virtual package?
<Daskreech>  !info transcode
<ubottu> transcode (source: transcode): Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 3:1.1.5-0ubuntu10 (precise), package size 1547 kB, installed size 4531 kB
<Daskreech> Walzmyn: \o/
<noaXess> Daskreech: but why can't in install transcode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1131156/
<Daskreech> noaXess: apt-cache policy transcode
<noaXess> Daskreech: i think, i lost some package repos
<Daskreech> noaXess: Check if multiverse is enabled
<oneadvent> how can i change screensaver options for another user? i have sudo access
<noaXess> Daskreech: aha the restricted package source :)
<lordievader> oneadvent: Login as the user and pull up system settings?
<noaXess> don't know why it was disabled.. grrr
<oneadvent> well i was kinda wanting to do it without changing/asking for his password.
<Daskreech> oneadvent: sudo su <user> -c "kcmshell4 screensaver" ?
<oneadvent> yea i tried that and came up with couldn't connect to x server
<oneadvent> lemme try again, i didn't use su
<oneadvent> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keykcmshell4: cannot connect to X server :1
<oneadvent> that is the result of that command
<Daskreech> Guest6o241: you read through https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/476853 I take it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 476853 in apturl (Ubuntu) "apturl doesn't work with Firefox" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Daskreech> ah well I suppose set the XDisplay for them and export the value ?
<lordievader> oneadvent: Run "export DISPLAY=:0" and then try Daskreech command again.
<Daskreech> lordievader: That's not going to work
<oneadvent> trying now lordievader
<lordievader> Hm...
<oneadvent> oh wont work?
<lordievader> For ssh stuff it would always, but that would be the same user.
<oneadvent> maybe that loaded it up on his profile cause i dont see it but it isn't erroring out
<oneadvent> the problem is that he doesn't have anything set so the monitor never goes off...maybe i should change that in universal power instead?
<skreech_> Bah
<skreech_> My network sucks
<skreech_>  whats the last thing I said?
<FloodBotK1> skreech_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skreech_> Quiet you
<locsmif> Hi all. Running 3.2.0-27-generic #43-Ubuntu .. booting from usb 3.0 connected harddisk: My system always freezes after a random amount time, at which point / is unmounted because connection with the USB device is lost. What gives?
<locsmif> I've had this problem for six months now, and no kernel updates seem to fix the problem
<locsmif> Dis- and reconnecting the harddrive causes the kernel to "see" it again, but by then / is umounted and it's too late, obviously.
<locsmif> kernel options acpi=force and irqpoll do not help.
<locsmif> Installing a bleeding edge development kernel does not help.
<BluesKaj> loc what about noacpi ?
<BluesKaj> locsmif,^
<locsmif> BluesKaj: I could try that
<locsmif> Can't check if it works until I leave the system on for a long while again ;-)
<locsmif> Will try
<BluesKaj> locsmif,  you are talking about a normal boot here right , not using the usb to boot into the OS ?
<sparr> My taskbar has a lot of blank space on it between the window buttons. They appear to be placed on a grid, but the grid is mostly empty, so the buttons are a lot smaller than they need to be. They are also placed pseudo-randomly. On my current desktop there are 3 windows, but the taskbar is split into an invisible 2x8 grid and the 3 buttons are in non-contiguous locations. Other desktops are worse.
<sparr> example: http://i.imgur.com/CRRWB.png
<Galvatron> Have you checked the taskbar's properties?
<locsmif> BluesKaj: actually I am using the usb to boot into the OS
<locsmif> < locsmif> Hi all. Running 3.2.0-27-generic #43-Ubuntu .. booting from usb 3.0 connected harddisk:
<BluesKaj> sparr, right click in the taskbar , choose task manager settings
<sparr> Galvatron: properties or settings?
<sparr> BluesKaj: ok
<Galvatron> It's clearly set into a multi-row mode.
<Galvatron> Find an option to set the number of rows and you're home
<sparr> Maximum Rows is set to 2
<SIR_Taco> looks more like a graphics glitch than a setting
<sparr> the buttons really are where they appear to be
<sparr> as I open and close windows, they tend to get farther apart
<sparr> new rows, more blank spaces
<BluesKaj> sparr, also if you click on the cashew icon the right end of the panel then try dragging the panel to either the top or bottom
<BluesKaj> locsmif, can you boot into the OS without the the usb ?
<sparr> BluesKaj: dragging the task manager left or right inside the panel, or dragging the panel to the top of the screen, does not change the layout of the buttons within the task manager
<Galvatron> sparr: Try the icon-only task manager
<BluesKaj> sparr.  nvm , that's not what I meant , but I see now what you did to display the panel
<Galvatron> Which is combination of the Win7 suuperbar and Unity launcher.
<sparr> Galvatron: I like WinXP-style taskbars
<BluesKaj> sparr, , you might need to change your theme in system settings > workspace appearance > desktop theme in order to change the buttons size and appearance
<sparr> BluesKaj: switching desktop themes does not cause the buttons to rearrange other than because the task manager gets a little wider or narrow
<sparr> er
<sparr> the gaps remain
<BluesKaj> well then you have an anomoly nthere , because theme changes work here
<SIR_Taco> I seem to remember having this taskmanager problem on a laptop a couple of years back. Had something to do with the desktop effects settings and the ATI/AMD driver I was using. I believe disabling desktop effects fixed the problem until a newer driver fixed the problem
<sparr> I have desktop effects entirely disabled. I don't like them.
<Galvatron> Mine are minimal, just to provide a good multitasking (Present Windows, Desktop Grid).
<Galvatron> Window thimbnails
 * BluesKaj shrugs , then you're stuck with it I guess , unless you follow the advice you got in #kde
<BluesKaj> sparr,^
<SIR_Taco> sparr: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=123839    https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277010
<ubottu> KDE bug 277010 in widget-taskbar "Taskbar displays empty entries (spaces/gaps) for closed windows, resulting in two or multiple rows (Read comment #49)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<BluesKaj> sparr, this my desktop with desktop effects enabled http://imagebin.org/223414, you may need to resize , ctrl - to make it fit on a normal pc monitor
<sparr> not sure what you're trying to show me there
<sparr> SIR_Taco: thanks, I didn't find that one. guess I'll report the bug is still extant
<BluesKaj> sparr , enabling desktop effects should help fix your problem
<locsmif> BluesKaj: not really, I'd have to open up this computer and void the warranty; it's not my PC and I'm booting from USB when I'm here for exactly that reason :)
<locsmif> No eSATA connector either, afaik
<BluesKaj> locsmif, ok  understood ..is it sluggish as well ?
<BluesKaj> esata to sata would be faster locsmif , but then you'd have to install an interface card or run the cable thru a backpanel slot to the sata connection on the mobo , which I have done for my external drive . Opening the case to add a card or interface voids the warranty ?
<locsmif> sluggish? no, it works fine, you are looking at it working right now, plenty fast, too
<locsmif> BluesKaj: yup
<locsmif> Would void the warranty
<BluesKaj> usb 3.0  helps
<locsmif> I have USB 3.0
<locsmif> < locsmif> Hi all. Running 3.2.0-27-generic #43-Ubuntu .. booting from usb 3.0 connected harddisk:
<BluesKaj> speed that is
<locsmif> The HDD is USB 3.0 compatible
<locsmif> The USB slot is USB 3.0 too
<locsmif> Hence, I should have (in theory) USB 3.0 speeds
<BluesKaj> yes
<locsmif> But as soon as / drops off, obviously I can't run anything but Bash builtins or press reset
<locsmif> I've seen bug reports and discussion at Ubuntu forums but it seems as if this is just ignored, while I would call it a critical bug
<BluesKaj> so you didn't install grub in order to preserve the windows mbr , thus saving the warranty , correct , locsmif ?
<killown> when people will fix this annoying bug that you need hold the window for at least 2 seconds before start move it?
<Galvatron> haven't notices anything like this
<killown> kwin has a bug related to some title window decorations that you need hold the title bar by at least 2 seconds before start to move it, can somebody here test the title bar decoration air-black? this one produces the bug
<Venom> may i remind that i have cancer and the pain you put me through can not compare
<Venom> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<User-1712> Does anyone know how to setu video driver on Acer Aspire ona AO756
<User-1712> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<User-1712> There any real peopl ein here?
<User-1712> Ello, any living people in here
<User-1712> ok welcome to the no support channel :(
<killown> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304249
<ubottu> KDE bug 304249 in aurorae "Long delay when moving window through title bar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<killown> when this fix will be available on kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2013-07-29
<yahyaa> can someone please help me???
<yahyaa> I am trying to burn an audio cd but k3b keeps crashing everytime I try to add the music I want, when I attempt to run a back trace this is what it says "Application: K3b (k3b), signal: Segmentation fault"
<yahyaa> It was working fine about a week ago, but now it keeps crashing, please help!!!
<valorie> yahyaa: you might try running it from a konsole
<valorie> to see what's happening in more detail
<yahyaa> ok
<valorie> sucks to keep having to throw away cds, for sure
<yahyaa> i did it, and it is giving a lot of information, none of which i can make heads or tails of
<yahyaa> this is one of the messages: QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<yahyaa> KGlobal::locale(): Warning your global KLocale is being recreated with a valid main component instead of a fake component, this usually means you tried to call i18n related functions before your main component was created. You should not do that since it most likely will not work
<valorie> those are just warnings
<yahyaa> ok
<valorie> yahyaa: there is a #k3b channel
<yahyaa> how do I go to it
<valorie> however, the topic says: K3b - The CD/DVD/BD Kreator for KDE - http://www.k3b.org - low traffic channel, have patience when you ask (usually ½ a day)
<yahyaa> #k3b
<valorie> click on that and you'll join that channel
<valorie> or say /join #k3b
<valorie> on a line by itself
<valorie> you'll want to copy the output into a pastebin, such as http://paste.kde.org
<yahyaa> ok i did that, anything else
<valorie> I don't know anything about the application beyond being a happy user
<valorie> I usually use it to rip rather than burn stuff though
<valorie> although I burned ISOs a few months ago for our local linuxfest
<valorie> worked well then
<yahyaa> what app do u use to brun audio cd's?
<valorie> yahyaa: I never do that
<valorie> for years
<valorie> I suppose I should, for the car
<valorie> I'd use k3b, if I did
<someothernick> Ive got a fancy new laptop with a multitouch trackpad. I'd like to make a 3 finger touch trigger alt-left mouse click. I can see how to configure synaptics to trigger a 6th button mouse click. is there a way to configure kubuntu to interpret this as alt-left mouse click?
<valorie> someothernick: you might write to the kubuntu list about this -- not sure the channel has enough conscious people on Sun night/Mon morning to see your question
<someothernick> valorie: not a bad idea. thanks.
<linksleep> !list
<ubottu> linksleep: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<N03L> What kinda apps people running on Kubuntu? I've installed it a while ago but haven't found the time to try out new stuff on this thing. Any suggestions?
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Im having trouble with my pastebin widget on the desktop. Sometimes, when i try to paste an image / code, the widget locks up (like there is no timeout).... this locks up my KDE UI completely. I can't click on any of the taskbar options. Is there a way to kill this pastebin widget process. Maybe someone knows the process name?
<nzoz> hello, when i copy text from an application, and i close the application, i lose the content of the clipboard; is that normal, and is there a fix? thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<pider> Anyone know how to connect Amarok to a mediaserver I have?
<BluesKaj> is the media server listed in dolphin, pider ?
<alvin> pider: What media server?
<pider> no, only as a network samba server
<alvin> The DAAP plugin doesn't work out-of-the box.
<BluesKaj> Amarok can open files in a media server if you use the correct path to it
<pider> here is a dump from amarok when I try to connect the server [url=http://bildr.no/view/Yi8vT2xS][img]http://bildr.no/thumb/Yi8vT2xS.jpeg[/img][/url]
<BluesKaj> I see an ad in norsk about money, that's all
<BluesKaj> could be swedish . not sure :)
<BluesKaj> the .no is a giveaway tho
<BluesKaj> pider, ??
<pider> the dump will not load, I try once more
<BluesKaj> just use pastebin
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | pider
<ubottu> pider: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pider> <a href='http://bildr.no/view/bzUzTXVu'>http://bildr.no/view/bzUzTXVu</a>
<BluesKaj> pider, I see green day lyrics :)
<BluesKaj> yes /media/mediaserver looks correct
<pider> Yes, one the left side there is nothing when I try to conect to the server
<BluesKaj> pider, have you tried scanning in amarok using theat path ?
<BluesKaj> that path
<BluesKaj> scanning your music files that is
<pider> no, how?
<BluesKaj> in amarok , settings, local media (I'm assuming your server is on your local network) , scroll to your /media and find the /media server
<BluesKaj> pider,^
<pider> I have done that, but the mp3's shows up as unknown <a href='http://bildr.no/view/OWpqcTBB'>http://bildr.no/view/OWpqcTBB</a>
<pider> and cannot play
<pider> maybe I must be root?
<BluesKaj> then what is that music list I see on the url post?
<BluesKaj> make sure you have root permissions
<pider> I tried the root permission, but did not help much, I must stop now, I must got to work, thanks for help try some more later! :-)
<jhutson456> I'm trying to decide between Ubuntu and Kubuntu.
<jhutson456> does Kubuntu have the Ubuntu Software Center?
<genii> jhutson456: Kubuntu uses Muon instead. However, if you don't mind occasionally typing into command line you can use apt-get on either.
<jhutson456> given that, is Kubuntu 100% compatable with Ubuntu?
<jhutson456> IE Steam and such
<genii> jhutson456: Steam runs under Kubuntu, yes. As far as 100% compatibility of all apps between them, this is a matter of speculation.
<k4jcw> greetings. ive used kubunt plenty, but just booted he latest 64-bit cd in try me mode. its asking for a password, and has a button that says "kde plasma workspace". i can type in the password box, but get no errors, messages or anything.
<k4jcw> clicking the "kde plasma workspace" vutton just toggles it between bold and not bold text.
<Draggin> Good afternoon! I'm struggling my butt off... I can't seem to find any references to anyone else experiencing this issue - I (finally) upgraded my machine to Kubuntu 12.10 yesterday. The upgrade went smoothly for the most part, except that some packages weren't downloaded and skipped during install (but sudo apt-get -f install fixed them up in no time). I got a new nVidia driver in the upgrade process, and that's where the issue seems to be...
<Draggin> While on the desktop and with K-apps, everything runs beautifully and even better than before, if I start up any application (mostly referring to games) with a resolution other than my desktop resolution (1600x1200), it's completely hit and miss. Sometimes it works perfectly, sometimes the display "freezes" on the first visual screen of the programme while all the sound and interface gets loaded (as I can tell from the speakers and interaction I still get
<Draggin> with a gamepad). The display stays stuck on the first glitched screen though.
<Draggin> Killing the offending app then leaves my desktop at the resolution that the app was attempting to run in. If I then start up the programme, it seems to work 100% of the time. So I suspect there's some glitch with switching modes, but I have no idea how to fix it... Any ideas?
<genii> Draggin: There was a bug in the 310 drivers when changing resolutions. Which driver version are you currently running?
<Draggin> genii - Looks like 304.88
<genii> Hm, probably not that one then.
<Draggin> genii - Do you have a link to the 310 issue that you mentioned? I see reference to 310.19 being the latest -> is that after the bug you're talking about?
<genii> Draggin: Does the output of xrandr show the resolutions the other apps want to use on it's list?
<Draggin> genii - Yup - pretty much every conceivable resolution combination listed there... :/
<al_> good afternoon (at least where I am...)! i'm new here... it's been awhile since I used a IRC program... 1998... so if anyone can give me a little help I would be thankful
<genii> Draggin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310/+bug/1094905
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1094905 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310 (Ubuntu) "cannot change resolution beyond native" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Draggin> genii - Ah, yes - I've come across that issue in my searches, but it's not quite the same. I can switch resolutions in Kubuntu no problem. The issue is only when I start up another app, say Zombie Grinder (640x480) or Aquaria (800x600) or OpenTTD (1024x768) that everything goes awry
<genii> al_: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html has basic usage of the commands. Freenode uses alis instead of /list though
<genii> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<al_> anyone from Brazil? Portugal? Spain?
<genii> al_: For that see the bot's factoids of !br and !es :)
<genii> Draggin: It's pretty frustrating that the forums are still offline
<Draggin> genii - Yeah! I was bowled over last night when I started searching, saw relevant-looking links in Google, but when clicking on them, saw the forums were STILL offline...
<Draggin> Must have been quite a serious breach
<Draggin> genii - how do I actually switch back to using Nouveau? I just want to test that it definitely is the nVidia driver causing this and not something else...
<Draggin> Going to disappear for a bit to try some things...
<genii> Draggin: If you have some line in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf that mentions nvidia, move or rename the file. Then make sure you remove the line in your /etc/default/grub like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"  if it exists and do after that: sudo update-grub. Then remove the nvidia drivers using apt-get and --purge
<genii> Hm.
<esing> hi
<esing> Does Kubuntu support touchscreens?
<romas> hello
<romas> hi esing
<esing> hi roasted
<esing> hi romas
<romas> what version of kubuntu do you use, esing?
<esing> kubuntu 13.04
<esing> For the new laptop Iam thinking about kubuntu 13.10,
<romas> I use kubuntu 12.10 :) and samsung ml-2160 printer
<esing> Because the kubuntu 13.04 isn't booting, because of the haswell gpu
<esing> +live usb
<romas> I use live-DVD
<m_tadeu> hi...my kubuntu just froze completelly...the disk led is always on and the system began to slow down 'till it froze
<m_tadeu> how can I see what is going on?
<HighHo> m_tadeu: could one of your partions reached 100% use? See if you can press "Ctrl + Alt + F1" this should take you to a console sesion, login and run "df" (Ctrl + Alt +F7" should take you back to the X session (gui).
<m_tadeu> I can't...also trying via ssh
<m_tadeu> but I don't think any of the partitions are near full
<HighHo> I would still make it one of the first things to check
<m_tadeu> yes...as soon as I can....but I'll probaly have to reboot it
<HighHo> Unfortunatly im not awre of any other possible options if you cant access anything, or ssh. Someone else might know a trick.
<m_tadeu> ok...rebooting
<m_tadeu> I need to know where to check for problems....check partition full....what else?
<HighHo> Check top, see if any process is using 100% use for cpu/mem
<m_tadeu> now there's nothing going on...I need to check the previous session stuff
<m_tadeu> network is weirdly slow
<genii> Sounds like some memory leak
<m_tadeu> HighHo: can tempfs cause problems?
<HighHo> Shouldnt as long as there is space
<m_tadeu> swap was not active....
<m_tadeu> ok...I'll try to provoke the same problem
<genii> Flash sometimes causes headaches if you have multiple tabs in FF open all using it
<m_tadeu> genii: thx for the tip....I don't use FF and was not browsing
<m_tadeu> I think it was a combination of java/no swap
<maurizio> Buonasera, non riesco ad installare/attivare i driver per la mia ato hd3450 su kubuntu 13.04,potete aiutarmi)?
<genii> !it| maurizio
<ubottu> maurizio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<maurizio> tank you
<m_tadeu> I have 2 screens...one task bar for each of them and their own apps. but when windows are maximized they show on both task bars...why is this happening?
<maurizio> sorry, but i have very problem with the installation of ati hd3450 driver on my kubuntu 13.04,can you help me? Sorry for my english!
<[Raiden]> maurizio: try to install with nomodeset kernel option
<maurizio> in that way
<maurizio> with the software package
<maurizio> i have download amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.zip, uncompressed and i have try with sudo sh ./amd......
<[Raiden]> oh, I did not understand the question. My English is also the curve :)
<maurizio> but uncessfull it
<maurizio> raiden: i have download amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.zip, uncompressed and i have try with sudo sh ./amd......
<maurizio> [Raiden]:  i have download amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.zip, uncompressed and i have try with sudo sh ./amd......
<[Raiden]> maybe this will help http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide
<[Raiden]> ATI RadeonHD 2x00 - 4xx0 cards If you have one of these cards, you do have the option of using the Catalyst Legacy driver, but only if you downgrade your Xserver version (the Catalyst Legacy driver does not support the kernel version (3.5) or the Xserver version (1.13) that Ubuntu Quantal/12.10 uses).
<[Raiden]> там так написано
<[Raiden]> there is written
<maurizio> my card is hd3450
<maurizio> if i wont downgrade xserver, is very difficult?
<[Raiden]> without downgrade you can use opensource driver
<[Raiden]> imho - im not radeon user.
<maurizio> [Raiden]: tank ypu very much, now read it and try . Good bye!
<[Raiden]> bye
<DoktorV> How can I find out whether my system is 32 or 64 bit?
<ikonia> DoktorV: what cpu is in it
<DoktorV> I know the processor is 64 bit but I suspect I installed 32 bit Kubuntu by mistake\
<ikonia> DoktorV: uname -a please
<DoktorV> 3.2.0-49-generic-pae #75-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 18 18:00:21 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<DoktorV> Looks like it, yeah
<ikonia> DoktorV: 32bit
<DoktorV> Is it possible to upgrade to 64 bit without wiping the system out?
<ikonia> no
<DoktorV> All right, off to the backup mines
<DoktorV> Thank you
<sir_R3AL> that's fine if you installed 32
<sir_R3AL> 90 percent of programs you install will be 32 bit
<sir_R3AL> anyway
<ikonia> no they won't
<sir_R3AL> in my experience yes they are
<ikonia> if you install a 64bit OS all the programs will be 64bit, there are very 32bit only programs
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: sorry, that's just wrong
<sir_R3AL> there's hardly any 32 bit programs. I know because i just upgraded to 64 bit and I can barely find any that are 64
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: that's just nonsense
<sir_R3AL> ur trippin
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: how did you upgrade to 64bit
<[Raiden]> sir_R3AL: your windows experience?
<sir_R3AL> 32 bit programs run just fine on 64 bit
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: no, no no no
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: stop talking, you're just making things up now
<sir_R3AL> kubuntu
<sir_R3AL> i bought an amd 6 core processor
<sir_R3AL> fx
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: can you please show me the ouptut of "uname -a" on your machine
<sir_R3AL> sure
<sir_R3AL> Linux Trubuntu 3.8.0-26-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 17 21:43:33 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sir_R3AL> see.
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: so that's running 64bit, what 32bit programs are you using that are not availavle in 64bit
<[Raiden]> only skype 32bits in my kubuntu
<ikonia> as you said %90 where 32bit
<sir_R3AL> well to be honest on windows there is a 32 bit folder and a 64 bit folder. and most of the programs i downloaded go to the 32 bit one.
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: you're not using windows
<sir_R3AL> i use both
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: we are talking about kubuntu
<[Raiden]> ))
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: you're advising a user - using kubuntu
<ikonia> so the windows situation is not of any relevence
<sir_R3AL> we are talking about computer architecture
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: no, we are not
<sir_R3AL> not os's
<sir_R3AL> maybe YOU are
<sir_R3AL> lol
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: we are talking about a user running 32bit kubuntu and wanting 64bit
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: no, you're just made stuff up and trying to dig yourself out of hole
<sir_R3AL> i was never in any hole
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: ok, then
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: what are the 32bit only programs you speak of
<ikonia> the %90
<sir_R3AL> most programs are written dont take advantage of 64 bit architecture
<sir_R3AL> that's my point
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: that doesn't mean they are not 64bit
<[Raiden]> I'm guessing it has windows user experience
<sir_R3AL> im gonna google that it's a good question
<ikonia> this is just made up nonsense
<ikonia> D353R7F0X: if you want to use 64bit, do a clean 64bit install and ignore what sir_R3AL has said, your software will be 64bit - all of it
<[Raiden]> +1
<ikonia> D353R7F0X: there are a very small number of proptiary programs such as skype that are 32bit, and there are instructions on how to use it
<sir_R3AL> Most programs designed for the 32-bit version of Windows will work on the 64-bit version of Windows. Notable exceptions are many antivirus programs.
<sir_R3AL> from microsoft.com
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: this is KUBUNTU support
<sir_R3AL> straight out of the horses mouth
<ikonia> windows information has no relevence here
<sir_R3AL> :)
<sir_R3AL> o shit. we are in a kubuntu room lol
<sir_R3AL> derp
<ikonia> I'm not laughing your giving false information to people
<ikonia> and there is no need for your language
<[Raiden]> sir_R3AL: linux != windows. All (99.9%) programs in 64bit kubuntu is 64bit
<[Raiden]> I'm sorry that intervened in the conversation :)
<juancarlos> by default no 32bit lib installed i think
<sir_R3AL> yea ur right.
<sir_R3AL> wow that's pretty cool. another reason to love ubuntu
<[Raiden]> sir_R3AL: kubuntu multi architectural and you can put a copy of 32bit software, but only for yourself. For example you can install 64bit mplayer or 32bit.
<[Raiden]> 64 bit installs by default
<sir_R3AL> only for yourself?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> architecture is system wide
<[Raiden]> kernel - yes 64bit . other programs are duplicated
<sir_R3AL> does anyone know anything about virii? or viruses?
<ikonia> in what respect ?
<sir_R3AL> well what some people mean when they say that viruses aren't on linux
#kubuntu 2013-07-30
<sir_R3AL> to which other ppl say is complete bs
<ikonia> the permissions model is different so they don't work
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: I won't ask you again, tone down the language
<ikonia> there is no need to keep trying to swear
<sir_R3AL> huh?
<sir_R3AL> bs is a "bad word"? it's not even a word. I think you just like to argue
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: what does "bs" mean
<ikonia> what does it stand for ?
<sir_R3AL> false
<sir_R3AL> untrue
<ikonia> no, it doesn't
<sir_R3AL> not corresct
<ikonia> and you know that
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0730/h_1375142457_2881913_1f2f297335.png
<sir_R3AL> it means its untrue. thats what it means to me. like pi meaning 3.14.
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: we both know what it stands for - please, just try to be a bit more clean in your comments
<ikonia> (please)
<sir_R3AL> what was the picture for?
<sir_R3AL> dont worry. im pretty sure people dont expect a perfectly "clean" experience every time they go on a chatroom
<ikonia> sir_R3AL: they do in the ubuntu channels
<ikonia> !guidelines | sir_R3AL
<ubottu> sir_R3AL: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sir_R3AL> what are you making in gimp?
<[Raiden]> im?
<sir_R3AL> yea
<[Raiden]> im fixing and resizing photo
<[Raiden]> my english bad )
<ikonia> your English is good
<[Raiden]> ok )
<sir_R3AL> you ever use the clone stamp tool?
<sir_R3AL> that's the essential tool for fixing up pictures
<sir_R3AL> perfect for taking out discoloration, pimples or wrinkles or whatever you dont like
<[Raiden]> yes , enjoyed
<sir_R3AL> where are you from?
<[Raiden]> Russia , Moscow
<sir_R3AL> oh wow. I live in bellevue. there is such a huge russian community here.
<Belial`> fixing and resizing photo for make russia
<[Raiden]> )
<sir_R3AL> my 3 best friends are russian. Ive always wanted to go there
<[Raiden]> sir_R3AL: where are you from?
<sir_R3AL> im from bellevue, Washington. Northwest United States. Above Los Angeles about a thousand miles
<Belial`> a little offtopic, but i gotta say, +1 for russian women.
<ikonia> Belial`: unacceptable
<sir_R3AL> we call it the eastside. because it's the eastside of Seattle. Bellevue, Redmond, Kirkland. Home of Microsoft, Nintendo, Google, buncha tech companies.
<Belial`> ikonia, i just think they're beautiful.
<Belial`> sorry.
<ikonia> Belial`: unacceptable
<Belial`> ok
<ikonia> thanks
<Belial`> thanks for the input
<Belial`> ohhhh
<Belial`> beat you to it
<FloodBotK1> Belial`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sir_R3AL> +1 for russian cabbage rolls.
<KombuchaKip> Where does one enable autostart for removable media in KDE?
<Belial`> ikonia, you're an alright guy you just gotta stop taking your "job" so seriously.
<[Raiden]> I have to go, bye
<juancarlos> Why I cant set a NICE value on the startup tasks of KDE ???, thats a great feature other DE have  :(
<juancarlos> any idea ?
<tekkbuzz> if I run all of: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade , I still get a system notification saying there is a new version of Kubuntu available. Anyone know why apt-get doesn't upgrade that?
<macwolf74> tekkbuzz, it changes out the repositories to the new version
<macwolf74> just run the update manager
<Tm_T> tekkbuzz: all those commands you listed are for updating within a release, not from one to another
<tekkbuzz> so how would I change from one to another within the command line, terminal?
<Tm_T> tekkbuzz: do-release-upgrade
<tekkbuzz> thanks, you guys!
<tekkbuzz> wow, I was wondering how to do it from the shell, thanks again.
<Avihay> did anyone get a skype update recently? did it go smooth without issues, or, I don't know, adds?
<voicu_> hello, anyone else experiencing a freeze on kde startup?
<voicu_> it's like 10 seconds while the kde button won't work, alt+f2 doesn't show up and so on
<izanagi> this kdwallet is broken or something
<izanagi> when it is enabled, kde dont load completly
<izanagi> kdmixd, klipper, keyboard shortcuts etc and user set autostart dont load
<baltolkien> Hey!
<baltolkien> Anyone have ever this problem?
<baltolkien> I have a note plasmoid in my desktop
<baltolkien> By mistake, I drag it to the dock
<baltolkien> And the note attach to the dock
<baltolkien> How can I disattach the note of the block?
<the_raven> hello everyone i need some help with one thing, it is so that i was thinking if there was a way to turn off klipper in Kubuntu 12.04 x64 with KDE 4.8.5? How do i do that if it works?
<the_raven> someone?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dnivra> Hello everyone! I am running Kubuntu 12.04.2. I installed python-pyopencl from the repositories and now the desktop effects do not work. Uninstalling all packages that got installed with python-pyopencl fixes the issue so I guess it's one of them causing the issue.
<someothernick> I have a lenovo y410p laptop. ksuperkey doesnt seem to work (pressing super key prints a 'P' into the terminal). any ideas?
<fr3ddykru3g3r1> hallo
<nick87720z> hello there. I somehow ended up in case, when gtk3 settings are useless exactly when kde is running. Moreover, if i do "startkde" from multitab terminal session, and run some gtk3 app in second tab, gtk3 style is used before kde started, but doesn't while runing. Loging of makes gtk3 apps, runing from 2nd tab working again.
<nick87720z> This is second case. First one was fixed when i recreated own home dir with careful porting of existing configs and other files.
<nick87720z> 'env' doesn't show any gtk3-specific variables, i'm out of fantasy.
<nick87720z> I like it to get for cairo-dock, which currently is default 3d styleless grayness.
<nick87720z> Does anyone know, what can cause gtk3 to ignore configuration in ~/.config/gtk3?
<nick87720z> kde-gtk-config writes gtk3 settings to that dir as well
<_droid> hi people, i just have installed eclipse along with the ruby and radrails plugin for it. but when i want to start a new radrails project, eclipse asks me to install some gems and that it needs my root password. So I entered it. But then it tells me that it is wrong and I should try again. Any ideas
<_droid> ???
<BluesKaj> _droid, don't cross post in different chats
<_droid> BluesKaj: kk
<_droid> sry
#kubuntu 2013-07-31
<fractaline> hello people..   i've had my opengl compositing stop working after an apt-get  update that was largely   kde stuff.  anyone have a similar experience or know how to look into the issue?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Hmm, guess I wilkl ask here soince every channel before has been clueless
<GiGaHuRtZ> I decided to dig out my brandnew never used 7 inch TFT resistive touchscreen, to have a little fun
<GiGaHuRtZ> Well, it works in KDE as a display, and the touchscreen works, but the problem is it acts a touchpad point device
<GiGaHuRtZ> I dont know how to get it to work as touchpad
<GiGaHuRtZ> The companies support is very pooor,m and havent published drivers since K24 and K27
<GiGaHuRtZ> 26*
<GiGaHuRtZ> Apparently there 3.xs kernels have some sort of module that I believe works with the device, and I have it loaded
<GiGaHuRtZ> Restarted x etc, no difference
<GiGaHuRtZ> Im clueless with touchscreens, so im a bit lost
<GiGaHuRtZ> Guess i  will see if i can get going in 8.1
<fractaline> i've also got what seems to me like a huge memory leak from plasma..   system activity says it's using 2.7gig of 3.7...
<greg__> hello
<fractaline> system is SO slow.
<fractaline> ok, system seems better after removing plasma config files and restarting but still can't enable opengl...    i'd love to know what to do next...
<em> Do any of you think that the latest kubuntu would be suitable for my elderly mother?
<em> who is not a computer person by any means
<fractaline> em, kde can be overwhelming to set up but once done it is easy to use
<fractaline> the ultimate custom desktop
<fractaline> everything exactiy where and how you want it
<juacom99> hi, one question, when i search someting at the launcher i keep getting old results. any way to get ride of theme?
<autista> lolbuntu maximum rice edition
<^catalyst> hello
<em> fractaline: cool. Yeah so I would probably set it all up for her and then just let her use it. Her needs are very basic.
<em> fractaline: the one thing im worried about is being able to setup her hp wireless printer-scanner
<em> does kubuntu have a good system for recognizing and using printers?
<valorie> why not try it out with a liveDVD or USB?
<valorie> then you can be sure
<em> I suppose I will try
<em> If I get the latest Kubuntu regular version will it be able to LiveDVD ?
<valorie> it will make both of you feel more secure
<valorie> all the released ISOs will work as liveDVDs
<valorie> unless they are old, and say they are not
<em> ok
<valorie> we have no alternate install DVDs anymore
<em> valorie: but then how do you do things like full disk encryption?
<valorie> use the live media to test things out
<valorie> not as a permanent solution
<em> valorie: no im saying, since you have no more alt DVDS anymore, how would a person who uses kubuntu set up something like full disk encryption ?
<em> i always used the alt cds for that
<valorie> I've never done it, but I believe that is one of the choices offered as you install
<valorie> em: http://laffers.net/howtos/install-kubuntu-10-10-with-full-disk-encryption/
<valorie> is just the top link I get when googling full disk encryption kubuntu
<mojo706> hello, quick question. If you have Kubuntu then install xfce then you have Xubuntu?
<valorie> mojo706: how did you install xfce?
<Unit193> Not precisely, but why would you need Xubuntu if you just want Xfce?
<mojo706> valorie, its not me its a question on UF about xfce
<mojo706> Unit193, I didn't know the difference
<valorie> mojo706: I would think that if you apt-get install xfce-desktop, then you will be able to choose xubuntu in grub
<valorie> however, having never tried it, I can't say for sure
<valorie> you might ask in #xubuntu
<valorie> where the experts live
<mojo706> thanks valorie
<em> valorie: looks like Kubuntu  having no more altDVDs is a serious problem.
<valorie> why is that?
<em> Because I really liked to be able to put full disk encryption on my laptop with the alt DVD
<em> looking at those instructions you linked, that was for 10.10 and its really opaque.
<valorie> can you use the server CD to do that?
<valorie> well, I just gave you the top match
<em> I dont know
<em> maybe i could use an ubuntu alt DVD if they still make them, and then put kubuntu-desktop on it
<em> i bet that won't be the same tho
<valorie> we don't have enough people to continue to provide the alt-CD
<jussi> em: Im pretty sure the full disk encryption was added to unity
<jussi> err
<jussi> not unity
<jussi> the installer that I forget the name of :D
<em> hm, what do you mean?
<tsimpson> ubiquity
<jussi> tsimpson: thanks :)
<em> is ubiquity the way that kubuntu is installed on the normal DVD now?
<tsimpson> ubiquity is what all the ubuntu's use as the graphical installer
<jussi> http://www.ozzyfrank.com/Ubuntu/images/ad-Kubuntu-Ubiquity-Partitioner_th.jpg
<em> oh and full disk encryption is an option on there now?
<jussi> see picture :)
<valorie> I thought I remembered that it was.....
<c-c-m> hello can anyone tell me how can I  add plugins to kdevelop?
<em> jussi: that looks promising as long as you want to use your whole disk.
<c-c-m> I'm trying to follow this tutorial http://nikosams.blogspot.com.es/2010/02/kdevelop-xdebug-php-debugger.html
<em> jussi: the problem can come if you want to dual boot and have enryption on the linux side
<c-c-m> and I don't know how to install execturebrowser plugin from here: http://download.kde.org/unstable/kdevelop/3.9.98/src
<jussi> em: selecct manual
<em> but then you won't get to encrypt
<syria> Hi ! after downloading anything using firefox, Double click on the downloaded file will ask me which app is supposed to run this file! I don't get this with firefox on unity or windows or anything else!
<valorie> syria, you can set stuff like this in systemsettings
<valorie> once set globally, you won't be asked again
<syria> valorie:  Do you mean default applications?
<valorie> yes
<syria> valorie: but it doesn't mention .zip files or . jpg for example!
<valorie> as I recall, there is usually a checkbox though: use this choice in the future, or some such
<valorie> which should help
<syria> valorie:  if you mark this checkbox all sorts of files will be opened using the same app.
<valorie> right
<syria> I have been suffering from this for a while. :(
<valorie> isn't that the point?
<syria> valorie:  if you mark the checkbox , .zip files and jpg and .deb will be opened the same app!
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> that seems wrong
<valorie> file-a-bugreport type wrong
<syria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/953700  it is already there but there is no useful solution.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 953700 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 12.04 Firefox and Rekong don't know how to open downloaded files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jussi> em: yes you do, iirc, you get to choose if you encrypt the partition itself.
<nick87720z> hello there. I'm again about that problem with gtk3 apps. Not even kde problem. It was xsettings-kde daemon, which caused gtk3 apps to apply default Raleigh style.
<_droid> hi people, I tried to install the latest ruby from source and I think I screwed something up. Whenever changing or list the contents of a directory I get this message from bash:
<_droid> -bash: /usr/share/ruby-rvm/scripts/initialize: No such file or directory
<_droid> -bash: /usr/share/ruby-rvm/scripts/hook: No such file or directory
<_droid> can someone help
<nick87720z> Very strange, since according to description, this daemon should just remove necesarity to restart gtk3 stuff :/
<nick87720z> some xsettings-kde bug
<nick87720z> _droid: Though i'm not persistent member of this channel... How this relates to kubuntu?
<_droid> nick87720z: because my os is kubuntu
<nick87720z> ah, probably :) i expected, that this channel is dedicated more to kde-specific discussions, is it not?
<valorie> nick87720z: you might find more help in a ruby channel, though
<nick87720z> _droid: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7694151/i-killed-rvm-now-i-have-a-bash-message
<_droid> nick87720z: thank you
<valorie> oops, that was for _droid
<valorie> sorry
<nick87720z> :)
<valorie> there is #kde for strictly KDE questions
<valorie> we try to cover all aspects of Kubuntu, but that doesn't mean that all experts in everything are here all the time
<nick87720z> for gtk2 apps (tested audacious) xsettings-kde works correct
<nick87720z> 3g modem failure :/
<nick87720z> I checked, if that bug is caused by same as in xfce4 gtk3 theme was set equal to gtk2 one, but setting gtk2 to oxygen-kde did not work for gtk3
<harshad> hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<himanshu> Hi, i want to record my screen, how to do it in kubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> himanshu, install recordmydesktop
<BluesKaj> or recorditnow , which is the kde version I believe
<randy__> hello
<randy__> hello?
<smartboyhw> Hello randy__
<randy__> hello smartboyw, is this the place to ask Django questions?
<smartboyhw> randy__: Hmm, not quite. Try #django or ##django (don't know which one)
<randy__> ty
<juanfgs> Hello there and thank you for your time. I don't know if this is the correct channel to ask, but yesterday I started using kOrganizer, but today I found out that all the tasks that I created yesterday were gone :(
<BluesKaj> juanfgs, do you run kubuntu , or are you just asking because it uses kde?
<juanfgs> I'm currently using kubuntu
<juanfgs> I know it's a silly question but I coudln't find anything online about it, and just lost a bunch of tasks that I needed to do today :(
<BluesKaj> juanfgs, make sure your akonadi server is running , i think korganizer uses it's database
<juanfgs> let me see
<juanfgs> it's running
<BluesKaj> juanfgs, sorry but I don't know much about korganizer and akonadi , since i don't use the PIM system
<crazyboy> hi,man
<BluesKaj> hey
<crazyboy> who is chinese?
<BluesKaj> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<smartboyhw> Hello crazyboy, I'm from Hong Kong
<crazyboy> wo
<BluesKaj> what's with the "boy" thing with you guys ? :)
<smartboyhw> .....
<crazyboy> i'm new here
<smartboyhw> I'm a boy
<BluesKaj> yes crazyboy, I know
<crazyboy> so ,someone can help me ,if you can speak chinese
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, there you go , crazyboy needs help
<crazyboy> how do you know,BluseKaj?
<BluesKaj> but i guess my post above didn't seem to register
<BluesKaj> crazyboy, because you said so
<crazyboy> ...............
<crazyboy> i have no words
<BluesKaj> no text ?
<smartboyhw> crazyboy: What can I help then?
<crazyboy> can you speak chinese?
<crazyboy> if you can ,yes
<smartboyhw> yes of course
<crazyboy> 真的？
<genii> crazyboy: The channels #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw would be more appropriate for help in the language you are asking
<crazyboy> it's time to slepping,bye
<palasso> I just noticed that package 'firefox' replaces package 'kubuntu-firefox-installer'. Till now I was purging package 'kubuntu-firefox-installer' and then installing via the package manager package 'firefox'. So was it redundant that I was purging at first 'kubuntu-firefox-installer' ?
<BluesKaj> palasso, may i ask why you were purging the installer ?
<palasso> I preferred to install firefox without the installer but through the package manager as it were a normal package. Also since I install firefox that way, I don't really need the installer to be installed on my system.
<palasso> Basically I am creating a markings file and preparing it for Kubuntu 13.10 and I am reviewing the different packages and their structure.
<Raseran> hi
<BluesKaj> well palasso I can tell you that the FF installer is still default in 13,.10
<palasso> BluesKaj: I'm okay with it. I'm not here to open debates on what should be default in 13.10 :)
<palasso> As a matter of fact I like Kubuntu that much that I'm installing the kubuntu-full metapackage ;)
<BluesKaj> yeah , but I figured you might like to know , palasso
<palasso> thnx, I had that in mind... Didn't expect to see it go away...
<palasso> As a matter of fact there are some packages not on the repos and I might suggest in the future to be included
<BluesKaj> I heard FF was dropping the ubuntu installer , so I guess (k)ubuntu are maintanimg it
<palasso> ubuntu installer? I'm not familiar with that
<BluesKaj> the ff installer
<palasso> The ff installer is a kubuntu thing... I don't think it was ever on any other distro.
<BluesKaj> I'd like to see some that are optional in the OS installer for example some kde PIM services that I will never use
<palasso> you mean ubiquity-kde ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<palasso> I'd like to see a button that says "pick your own packages to be installed" and goes to a screen with Muon Package Manager. Then I would go File ---> Read Markings and  open my markings file with my set of package choices. It's what I do now after the installation ;)
<BluesKaj> ubiquity still doesn't recognize some of my hardware and it stops dead, even with dailies in 13.10
<BluesKaj> so I'm forced to use the internet do-release
<BluesKaj> for last 2 kubuntu OSs
<palasso> :(
<BluesKaj> palasso, yes , i like your idea of the optional manual package install , apart from the default which should excluse PIMs and any search/index apps etc
<BluesKaj> err exclude
<palasso> Isn't there a kubuntu-minimal metapackage?
<palasso> The alternate installer had the ability to choose from different metapackages (e.g. I'd choose from that 'kubuntu-full')
<BluesKaj> i miss the alternate install , i preferred it to the auto
<oleg_> test
<Di3mex> I'm trying to add virtual desktops to my activities. I want something like this: [Chat] - {skype} {irc} , [Desktop] {chrome}{firefox}{music}. with [an activity] {a virtual desktop}. Problem is that if I change virtual desktops on one activity it changes them on all other activities too.
<Di3mex> I want 4 virtual desktops on the one activity and 2 on the other. Is that possible?
<Di3mex> Am I in the right channel?
<BluesKaj> Di3mex, i really don't know much about activity options and features , try the #kde chat
<Di3mex> BluesKaj: thanks, I will try to get an answer there.
<BluesKaj> dijonyummy, stay here as well , someone who knows your answer might join
<BluesKaj> oops
<nick87720z> hello there
<nick87720z> Is it possible, to change oxygen background style for gui (not kwin decoration)?
<nick87720z> I don't recall, did i achieve that earlier (one or more years ago), but currently i don't se nothing looking like that neither in configuration dialog, nor in oxygenrc.
<nick87720z> My problem is that primary style (qt4/gtk2) is qtcurve, when gtk3 is oxygen.
<nick87720z> qtcurve: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/31/screen1.png
<nick87720z> for others decoration is opaque, so it could be solid together oxygen-styled windows, but background enlightenment breaks this
<Guest15394> 123
<Okitain> Hi guys. My touchpad doesn't work after an upgrade and erasing my xorg.conf for technical reasons. I can't find it in lspci/lsusb, and synaptik doesn't find it either. In Mageia that I run in dualboot, it works fine. What can the issue be?
<mluser-laptop> Anyone know if the ubuntu-sdk can be installed into kubuntu 12.04 without causing dependency nightmares?
 * genii contemplates chroot + xephyr
<Okitain> mluser-laptop: should be.
<mluser-laptop> Okitain: thanks for the response.. I already tried.. and now I'm fixing a bunch of broken packages.  qtchooser, seems to be the culprit atm
<Okitain> Hmm, my up-to-date kubuntu suggests only qt4-defaults for uninstallation.
<mluser-laptop> I think I got the same message.. but several packages errored out in the configure/settup phase
<dougl> cant seem to be able to install 12.04 on my new notebook - any suggestions?
<exosus> where can i find kmix options?
<lethu> exosus, go to the systray
<lethu> the click the sound icon
<lethu> then on the "mixer" button
<lethu> then "settings" and then "configure kmix"
<exosus> lethu, thanks ;)
<lethu> exosus, yw
<dougl> anyone know how I can force install kubuntu on a asus g75v
<robotdevil> dougl: why wouldnt it go on?
<dougl> pos
<dougl> I have never been able to install any flavour of ubuntu with out some tooth pulling
<keithzg> Hmm, I just installed Kubuntu 13.04 on an Acer C7 (a chromebook). None of the alternate functions of the F keys (like brightness, volume, etc) seem to work. Anyone have any ideas?
<exosus> keithzg, maybe you have to try to set them manually?
<keithzg> exosus: Yeah, that's what I'
<keithzg> m resorting to. But that means they won't work if not logged in, for example (mostly just a tingle issue in the case of brightness controls, for example)
<exosus> i see
<keithzg> And, after all, the settings are already set, for example, for "Volume Down" as the key for putting the volume down, so something's gone wrong with detecting that, at very least.
<exosus> do chromebooks have a standalone buttons for functions? in my case i need to press fn key + f1..8
<keithzg> exosus: Naw, it's the standard function+f# keys, but hitting fn+f# does nothing.
<keithzg> Hmmm. And hitting Fn+F6 in the keybindings isn't even noticed. So I can't even manually set it. Sigh.
<exosus> I am not experienced kubuntu user,  so sorry if my suggestions  turn out to be wrong. Maybe there is something  with keyboard layout?
<keithzg> I doubt it. And I've read reports saying that the keys work fine under Ubuntu . . . but no way I want to run Unity, heh.
<keithzg> (and, of course, it could've been broken by 13.04)
<exosus> System Settings> Input Devices > Keyboard > Keyboard mode/ Advanced -> Alt/Win Key
<exosus> have you tried playing with these?
<keithzg> But, the problem isn't the meta key, it's the fn key, and how the input with Fn held down is somehow not being acknowledged.
<robotdevil> can anyone tell me if the kubuntu 13.04 manual partitioning  installer bug is fixed
<exosus> as i've checked on my kubuntu, whenever i press fn key standalone or when i use it in this way: "fn"+"=" it doesnt recognize fn key
<exosus> and when i use it with arrows or f# it changes name to "Volume up/down" "Monitor Brightness.."
<keithzg> Yeah, when I use it with F# it . . . does nothing at all.
#kubuntu 2013-08-01
<alfonsojon> I just found the search & launch feature.
<alfonsojon> oh my god whoever helped make that possible, THANK YOU
<alfonsojon> There needs to be a "Thanks" form to fill out or som ething xD
<alfonsojon> something*
<smartboyhw> Normally, thanks is expressed by sending an email to Riddell :P
<valorie> alfonsojon: you mean alt+f2?
<valorie> aka krunner
<valorie> if so, I agree that is is uber-awesome
<alfonsojon> I like alt-f2
<alfonsojon> love it
<alfonsojon> It's better than just about every other DE's alt-f2 function
<alfonsojon> I'm talking about the Search & Launch desktop UI
<valorie> ah, ok
<smartboyhw> Hey JontheEchidna
<smartboyhw> Oops, not here:P
<Nalkem> hello
<Nalkem> and now a crash .(
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Nalkem> how i can prevent akonadi crashing my computer ...?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<coz_> hey guys  I am on ubuntu 13.04 with nvidia g73 and cannot enable fastwrites and SBA
<BluesKaj> coz_, SBA?
<coz_> BluesKaj:   Side Band Adressing
<BluesKaj> coz_, which nvidia driver ?
<coz_> BluesKaj:  this is an old  agp slot card,, was easy to enable these prior to 12.04 but noticed yesterday I cannot enable the "method" i used to use
<BluesKaj> does the nvidia-current driver run it ?
<coz_> BluesKaj:  yes it does
<BluesKaj> what is side band addressing ? , never heard of it
<coz_> BluesKaj:  let me get link , hold on
<BluesKaj> coz_,^
<coz_> BluesKaj:   sorry cant find link but this:   Sideband Addressing is an AGP feature which allows additional channels to transmit data between the video card and the rest of the system.
<coz_> BluesKaj:  enabling both, speeds up  the video quite a bit
<BluesKaj> coz_, i found an expalnation , looks like agp should never have been dropped in favour od pcix
<coz_> BluesKaj:  oh? "(
<coz_> darn
<coz_> BluesKaj:  ok thanks guy
<BluesKaj> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerated_Graphics_Port
<BluesKaj> coz_, at least from what i've read so far , agp seems superior technically
<coz_> BluesKaj:  sad for older systems,, many clients still have them "( but thanks,, I will see what I can do
<BluesKaj> yeah i had an old pc with huge agp video card used by security dept at my workplace ..it handled 8 video cameras , but it was useless to me when I got the pc
<dougiel> anyone have any experience wiit virtual box I cannot get osx windows dos or win 3.11 installed
<Kottizen> Hi, ehm... I pressed something by accident, I think it was Fn + F11 (or some other key close to F11) and disabled my touchpad. It looks like: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/01/plasma-desktopBa1943.png
<Kottizen> What should I do? I'm currently using a regular USB mouse, but I'd like to enable the touchpad again.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Well, I asked in #kde about 15min ago and got no answers (oir even speaking) so I guess I will ask here
<GiGaHuRtZ> Any suggestions on a program that can search for dupe MP3 files in folders, and delete the things? Preferably GUI, I gounf one, but I donno it doesnt seem to work right or something
<GiGaHuRtZ> Preferably a QT one, but it doesn't have to be if it does what I need it to
<GiGaHuRtZ> I found one, called dupeguru, and they have version for all sorts of things, music, pictures etc. I tried out the dupeguru_me (music edition) and it seemed to find all my dupes and stuff, and I asked it to delete, but I donno, didnt seem to work
<GiGaHuRtZ> I think I may have been doing something wrong, not sure
<dougiel> Anyone familiar with skype under 13.04 I dont  transmit any audio and capture device says none
<alfonsojon> Hi, I'm looking for an equivalent to this command with wget
<alfonsojon> curl http://setup.roblox.com:80/version.txt
<alfonsojon> What's the equivalent in wget?
<alfonsojon> (if any?)
<alfonsojon> Nevermind, figured it out
<alfonsojon> curl http://setup.roblox.com:80/version.txt = wget -O- -q http://setup.roblox.com:80/version.txt
<juniormendonca> HOW TO mount remote folters using SSH?
<Tm_T> juniormendonca: sshfs
<juniormendonca> only and best way?
<Tm_T> juniormendonca: not only, but it's rather simple and working way
<Tm_T> juniormendonca: you can make temporary or permanent mounts with it
<juniormendonca> ok... looking for command line. tks
<Tm_T> juniormendonca: you can browse over ssh with Dolphin just fine though
<draikx> Hello. I did a kernel upgrade yesterday and upon rebooting, my display is offset by about an inch to the right. I am using my TV with 1920x1080 resolution, and VGA port. Using 'xvidtune' does not help, as it reports any and all changes as "invalid".
<draikx> I've also been looking online, but I don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for my 13.04 installation.
<draikx> If it matters, this is for my Asus nettop box (EB1501)
<kdef> kubuntu keeps changing the time displayed to UTC
<kdef> kubuntu sucks
<genii> kdef: Have you set a timezone?
<genii> !xorgconf draikx
<genii> !xorgconf | draikx
<ubottu> draikx: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<draikx> This issue seems to only appear with 1920x1080 resolution. I just went down to 1280x1024 and I don't have the offset issue.
<draikx> Thank you, genii. I'll give that a try.
<kdef> genii:  I've fixed it before but it's back to UTC time
<aboudreault> why would my microphone be disabled in kde? I don't see any capture device
<aboudreault> I just tested a ubuntu live cd and I could use my microphone
<linksleep> can anyone help me? im new to linux and im running kubuntu and i cant seem to play a video it is all choppy and i finly give up
<Guest40177> hola a todos
<alfonsojon> Hi, how can I make my task manager iconified?
<alfonsojon> As in remove the text and keep it icon-only
<alfonsojon> I have so many windows open at the same time, but I really don't like grouping
<bootkiller> use icon-tasks
<bootkiller> and remove the default one
<alfonsojon> thanks
<alfonsojon> :D
<alfonsojon> Is there a way to make icon-tasks "bigger" though?
<alfonsojon> As in add padding to the icons
<alfonsojon> it seems squashed.
<bootkiller> increase spacing in the options
<bootkiller> the icons also stretch to the height of the panel
<GiGaHuRtZ> I got a problem im not sure how to fix now.  By mistake I removed some core packages of KDE when removing something using a wildcard (*), stupid I know, but I caught it as it was trying to remove like 100 things
<GiGaHuRtZ> It removed like 4 things, not sure exactly what they are, because my first instinct was to close the term
<GiGaHuRtZ> So then I did a dpkg --congiure -a, then went ahead and tried doing an upgrade, it doesnt want to upgrade anything, but a TON of packages are marked as autoremovable now
<GiGaHuRtZ> whats weird is the thing I was removing with a wildcard was just wine*
<wxl> GiGaHuRtZ: did you try looking at /var/log/apt/history.log and see what happened?
<GiGaHuRtZ> thanks, i was trying to thing of what log it was
<GiGaHuRtZ> And now i also learned a good lesson setting tricky aliases
<wxl> :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> I have apt-get aliases to always answer yes
<GiGaHuRtZ> :P
<GiGaHuRtZ> wtf, this was the command, apt-get --yes remove wine*
<wxl> it should say under that what was actually done
<GiGaHuRtZ> it tried to remove, fluxgui:amd64 (1.1.8), partitionmanager:amd64 (1.0.3-0ubuntu6), kubuntu-debug-installer:amd64 (13.04ubuntu3), k3b-i18n:amd64 (2.0.2-6ubuntu1), kpat:amd64 (4.10.95-0ubuntu$
<GiGaHuRtZ> and more
<GiGaHuRtZ> that makes no sense
<wxl> apt wild cards can be inexplicable sometimes
<GiGaHuRtZ> ya...
<GiGaHuRtZ> it was the --yes alioas that hurt me
<wxl> i'm sure it all makes sense somehow but…
<GiGaHuRtZ> ya
<GiGaHuRtZ> And I must have some that wants policykit-1-gnome (i forget what it may be), but that was to be installed on the same operation
<GiGaHuRtZ> and since then it hasnt been, weird
<GiGaHuRtZ> wxl: maybe you can help me
<wxl> ?
<GiGaHuRtZ> I have the HUGE list of packages, but is there some way to figure out what ones /actually/ got removed?
<GiGaHuRtZ> I mean, the list is so but kate wraps it
<GiGaHuRtZ> it kills like line length ;limit of 4096 char, lol
<wxl> um
<wxl> use vim? :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> it wouldnt matter, thats not the issue
<GiGaHuRtZ> the issue is, how do I know what like 4 of these things were removede
<GiGaHuRtZ> one sec, ill paste so you can see
<wxl> well if they all say they were removed they probably were
<wxl> might be depends
<GiGaHuRtZ> pretty positive they werentr
<GiGaHuRtZ> I killed the process, etc
<wxl> i.e. your wildcard resulted in 4 removals but they had a bunch of depends each so it actually resulted in a lot more
<GiGaHuRtZ> no no
<GiGaHuRtZ> im saying I caught it, after it removed the 4th thing
<wxl> oh!
<wxl> 1s
<GiGaHuRtZ> just look at my paste though one sec
<GiGaHuRtZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5938106/
<wxl> /var/log/apt/term.log is the raw output
<GiGaHuRtZ> heh ubuntu paste garbled it worse than everything else, (vi, kate etc)
<GiGaHuRtZ> ok thanks
<wxl> /var/log/dpkg.log can be helpful too
<GiGaHuRtZ> that shows the 4 pkgs
<GiGaHuRtZ> Removing akonadi-facebook ...Removing kde-config-pimactivity ...Removing libpimactivity4 ...Removing korganizer ...
<valorie> GiGaHuRtZ: how about sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<valorie> that should pull in everything necessary
<GiGaHuRtZ> i will try it if giving these 4 back doesnt
<GiGaHuRtZ> but kubuntu-desktop was not removed
<GiGaHuRtZ> and its not like my system is just stock, its FAR from it
<GiGaHuRtZ> oh phew
<valorie> that's a meta-package
<valorie> so no, it wouldn't have been removed
<GiGaHuRtZ> adding those 4 back got rid of those 100+ autoremovals
<GiGaHuRtZ> valorie: i know it is
<valorie> cool
<GiGaHuRtZ> but it gets autoremoved when you remove other things sometimes
<GiGaHuRtZ> ive done it :P
<GiGaHuRtZ> now to adjust my aliases :)
<wxl> i'm sure you have rm aliased to rm -rf, too, right? XD
<GiGaHuRtZ> no lol
<GiGaHuRtZ> I have a seperate cmd for that
<GiGaHuRtZ> rmrf
<GiGaHuRtZ> ;)
<wxl> hehe
<GiGaHuRtZ> and srm, sudo rm
<FloodBotK1> GiGaHuRtZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * wxl slaps FloodBotK1 
<GiGaHuRtZ> heh
<GiGaHuRtZ> wxl: if i remember correctly, in redhat the rm command always asks for confirmation
<GiGaHuRtZ> or at least is used to back in the day
<wxl> don't ask me. i haven't used hat-based distros in aeons
<GiGaHuRtZ> Same, but I remember that when reading the RHCE course stuff
<GiGaHuRtZ> Which probably makes sense for a server in some settings
<wxl> oh i didn't know sysadmins made mistakes
<wxl> :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> haha
<alfonsojon> Well, yeah
<alfonsojon> I can make my panel bigger
<alfonsojon> But to get the icon size I want, my panel will be about 50-60 pixels high.
<alfonsojon> I just want something that's along the lines of Windows 7
<alfonsojon> xD
<GiGaHuRtZ> alfonsojon: what kubuntu version?
<valorie> perhaps you'd rather have a full-screen type launcher?
<valorie> homerun is the new one, as I recall
<alfonsojon> I have Kubuntu 13.04
<alfonsojon> And I tried search and launch
<alfonsojon> And homerun
<alfonsojon> They were alright but I prefer a traditional desktop
<GiGaHuRtZ> I know they changed something to do with the panel launchers and such and the sizing in one of the newer kde releases
<GiGaHuRtZ> not sure if it applies
<alfonsojon> My goal is to make a Windows 7-like setup for users who want to switch from Windows 7 to Kubuntu easily
<valorie> nice idea, GiGaHuRtZ
<GiGaHuRtZ> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/07/29/kde-plasma-desktop-411s-new-task-manager
<GiGaHuRtZ> im using 4.11RC or whatever you'd like to call it, but i havent played with what they are talking about in that blog post
<GiGaHuRtZ> Anyone using this by chance? https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/samba-mounter
<GiGaHuRtZ> Just curious if its GUI based
<alfonsojon> Is there a way to add KDE 4.11 RC2 to my Kubuntu 13.04 system?
<alfonsojon> I used Kubuntu 13.10 alpha and it was amazing
<GiGaHuRtZ> ya
<GiGaHuRtZ> look into the kde ppas
<alfonsojon> But kdialog lagged terribly and I had to wait about 30 seconds to a minute waiting for the "Save As" dialog to open
<GiGaHuRtZ> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<GiGaHuRtZ> obviously do not use the staging one, lol
<GiGaHuRtZ> I wish they changed the way apt interfaces with launchpad ppas, so for instance, if you have 10 ppas enabled, when you go to update apt-get, it just pulls from launchpad once for all those ppas, rather than sending a different request over and over and over
<GiGaHuRtZ> That would be a neat feature imho
<GiGaHuRtZ> I have 14 pull ppas, and it results in over 40 requests
<alfonsojon> Raring only has 4.10
<alfonsojon> I know I can use the saucy ppa
<alfonsojon> But I'm just uncomfortable about mixing them.
<bootkiller> alfonsojon, use project neon http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<alfonsojon> Ah
<alfonsojon> So it's the Plasma workspace, but as a differing fork as to not modify KDE 4.10
<alfonsojon> Kind of like Chrome Canary, right?
<GiGaHuRtZ> weird, I added that ppa for homerun just to try it, and I can see one of the pother packages in the ppa, but not homerun
<bootkiller> alfonsojon, If I remember correctly it's separated development kde build for kubuntu and it doesn't affect your current kde install, you need to change to it in the login manager.
<GiGaHuRtZ> alfonsojon: it wont affect your stable kde install
<alfonsojon> Alrighty then
<GiGaHuRtZ> it says so right on the page
<GiGaHuRtZ> im not getting this homerun thing though
<GiGaHuRtZ> oh, maybe thats not the actual name of the package as shown in the ppa
#kubuntu 2013-08-02
<GiGaHuRtZ> weird, the launchpad says its called homerun, but if I search for it in cache, there is a package, just called something else, ie plasma-widget-homerun or whatever
<GiGaHuRtZ> version is correct though, oh well.
<alfonsojon> Does anyone know the difference between screenie and kazam?
<alfonsojon> I'm not sure which is better
<alfonsojon> screenie is QT-based, but Kazam may have more features (Not sure)
<alfonsojon> I currently use kazam
<GiGaHuRtZ> hmm, homerun reminds me a little of the qml app launcher
<alfonsojon> Oh, nevermind
<alfonsojon> The beta PPA does have packages
<alfonsojon> It's just versioned as 4.10.90
<alfonsojon> (not 4.11)
<bootkiller> it's how they number beta versions.
<GiGaHuRtZ> valorie: thx again for reminding about the meta package, even though the log showed 4 packages removed, it apparently removed a bunch more before I could kill the process
<GiGaHuRtZ> alfonsojon: right
<GiGaHuRtZ> its what Im using
<GiGaHuRtZ> .95
<alfonsojon> ah
<alfonsojon> do you get lag when saving files with kdialog?
<GiGaHuRtZ> no
<GiGaHuRtZ> why would i?
<GiGaHuRtZ> unless you were saving to a network share, or a drive thats really slow for some odd reason
<alfonsojon> I don't know, I got horrid lag in 13.04
<alfonsojon> 13.10*
<alfonsojon> with KDE 4.11
<GiGaHuRtZ> i doubt thats a kde problem
<GiGaHuRtZ> it was probably some other issue going on
<alfonsojon> kdialog was taking forever to open and I wasn't really sure why
<alfonsojon> I downgraded to 13.04 and now it's good
<alfonsojon> so if things go wonky, I can always ppa-purge it
<alfonsojon> :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> I tried 13.10 for a couple days, didnt have any issues such as that
<alfonsojon> 13.10 literally seems like 13.04 but improved
<GiGaHuRtZ> but it was a little unstable in general
<alfonsojon> just a lot smoother
<GiGaHuRtZ> I dont have speed issues, donno
<alfonsojon> that's what I like about kubuntu
<alfonsojon> Every release is just about the same, BUT.
<alfonsojon> It's constantly improving without some "radical redesign"
<GiGaHuRtZ> And im on a 5 ytear old laptop, but with 8GB of ram
<alfonsojon> KDE 3.0 users (should) feel at home in KDE 4.0
<GiGaHuRtZ> lol, they didnt originally
<GiGaHuRtZ> At all
<GiGaHuRtZ> lmao
<alfonsojon> I know
<alfonsojon> but the general layout is the same
<GiGaHuRtZ> Hence why they made KDE 3.5
<GiGaHuRtZ> Just liek they are doing with KDE 4.11
<GiGaHuRtZ> 4.11 will be the feature freeze for KDE4
<GiGaHuRtZ> And from here on out, bug fixes and siuch only
<alfonsojon> Oh really?
<GiGaHuRtZ> So when they come out with KDE5, people can use KDE4.11 for stability
<alfonsojon> ah
<alfonsojon> Gotta love KDE
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ya, its how they did it with KDE4 also, with 3.5 being the stable branch
<alfonsojon> I've always been a Unity/Gnome Fallback user
<alfonsojon> I've been using Ubuntu since 9.04
<GiGaHuRtZ> I've only really been using KDE4 for like a month
<alfonsojon> I switched to KDE recently, and wow
<alfonsojon> I don't think I can ever go back
<alfonsojon> People call it bloated but it's so much smoother than Unity
<alfonsojon> and it's a lot more customizable.
<alfonsojon> I can have wobbly windows and the desktop cube easily
<alfonsojon> on my entry level GPU from 2009
<GiGaHuRtZ> I used kde3.5, then gnome2, then xfce, then gnome3 (i hate unity), then mate, and now kde4, and its by far the best desktop experience I have ever had with linux in over 13 years
<alfonsojon> and still get 30 FPS in Minecraft
<GiGaHuRtZ> eh, ya compiz doesnt take much for a gpu
<GiGaHuRtZ> I was running compiz on intel gfx in 2007
<alfonsojon> Also, have you tried Wayland?
<alfonsojon> oh boy
<alfonsojon> xD
<GiGaHuRtZ> I have, barely
<GiGaHuRtZ> It renders the windows much smoother
<alfonsojon> is it in a usable state?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Like moving windows for example
<GiGaHuRtZ> No idea
<alfonsojon> Alright
<GiGaHuRtZ> Its usable, but I dont think any window managers fullly support it yet, donno
<alfonsojon> The noveau drivers work beautifully with my GPU, so I think I can ditch proprietary drivers to grab X11
<GiGaHuRtZ> I had some things like xterm and such working, that was it, heh
<alfonsojon> Kwin in 4.11 adds just-about-complete support for Wayland
<GiGaHuRtZ> Yup
<wxl> here you guys are talking about games and i read wayward and not wayland
<GiGaHuRtZ> 13.10 wont be going to mir
<GiGaHuRtZ> games?
<wxl> well, minecraft at least :)
<bootkiller> partial, it only runs on xwayland for now...
 * GiGaHuRtZ doesnt really play games :-/
<GiGaHuRtZ> og
<GiGaHuRtZ> oh
<wxl> i don't play games much btu i do love me some nethack
<alfonsojon> lol
<alfonsojon> If I'm not mistaken
<alfonsojon> XWayland is just the X11 server running as a Wayland extension, right?
<bootkiller> yes, but still isn't native wayland
<alfonsojon> is it faster than normal Xorg at least?
<bootkiller> haven't seen comparisons so far
<alfonsojon> alrighty then.
<alfonsojon> how does one install wayland?
<GiGaHuRtZ> it feels faster imho
<GiGaHuRtZ> alfonsojon: just google dude
<alfonsojon> good idea
<alfonsojon> xD
<GiGaHuRtZ> anyone here familiar with cifs/smbfs automounting with fstab?
<GiGaHuRtZ> The reason I ask is, the share I use is not protected by username/passwd at all (its running of embedded linux router like a nas with no permissions)
<GiGaHuRtZ> I didnt put the password field in the fstab, only a user (i was thinking that was required but cannot) remember, and when doing a mount -a, it asked for a password
<IdleOne> Why don't you try googling it?
<alfonsojon> Is there a way to apply the blur effect to the transparency effect?
<GiGaHuRtZ> IdleOne: I figured it out on my own, I had just never seen the password prompt like that
<GiGaHuRtZ> alfonsojon: heh, did you comment on ubuntuupdates.org by chance? I just loaded that site, and I looked in the righthand bar, and under recent comments is someone with your name, heh
<DarkSim_> Heh, I have mighty amount of issues with Kubuntu right now lol
<DarkSim_> I will get into detail in a while though
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MarkusS> anyone knows what happend to kdenlive? and kdenlive.org?
<MarkusS> down for a while and some filters stopped working for me
<smartboyhw> MarkusS, go to #kdenlive might be a better idea.
<valorie> MarkusS: they devels are working on moving the site to kde infra
<valorie> the, I mean
<valorie> I'm sure it will redirect once it's all done
<valorie> but smartboyhw is right
<MarkusS> k thx
<alebaby> hola
<alebaby> buenas noches
<lordievader> Hey alebaby
<alebaby> you read spanish ?
<lordievader> !spanish | alebaby
<ubottu> alebaby: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alebaby> good no matter
<alebaby> good night lordievader ;)
<alebaby> I'm glad you found
<alebaby> I have a serious problem
<lordievader> What problem are you facing?
<alebaby> my problem is that I can not install any kubuntu in netbook and notebook
<alebaby> and the truth and not to do :(
<lordievader> Why not? Are you getting errors?
<alebaby> look lets you tell
<alebaby> install kubuntu 12.04.2 a Mexican brand lanix
<alebaby> and it turns out that the version of Kubuntu 12.04.1 wifi works really well
<alebaby> but when I update and installed the version 12.04.2 wifi stops working completely
<alebaby> but now I do the same with a acer and it turns out the graphics card fails and will not let me install any driver
<lordievader> alebaby: Have you tried the jockey (jockey-kde or jockey-text), you might need a closed source driver.
<alebaby> for they are all intel
<alebaby> That has something to do?
<lordievader> Hmm that should just work out of the box. Is there a specific reason for installing Precise? Else you could try Raring (13.04).
<alebaby> with that I can not watch video on youtube or videos inside the pc
<alebaby> I'll tell you
<alebaby> I try to, kubuntu 11.10, 12.04.1, 12.04.2, 13.04 just need to try kubuntu 12.10
<alebaby> and then if you try with this version and does not work and not to do u.u
<lordievader> alebaby: Have you installed flash? (Might explain why you cannot watch videos on Youtube)
<alebaby> yes
<alebaby> if you installed the flash and not get stuck
<alebaby> but all that I'm mentioned, only about netbook and notebook computers
<alebaby> with laptops, the whole system works perfectly
<alebaby> thanks lordievader  I'll take care of yourself and thanks
<alebaby> bye
<vadrao> Any nice application to help me concentrate (pomodoro technique) for KDE?
<izanagi> hello, can i ask a question?
<izanagi> when i was using 12.04 i was able to turn of my wifi card using FN+F2. In 13.04(clean install) this key combination works, but turns off wifi only by software means. Is there a solution?
<vadrao> izanagi: I am not sure if this could be a proper solution. But I suggest messingt with System Settings> Shortcuts and Gestures
<izanagi> issue is present in ubuntu and kubuntu. I dont think these setting will help, but anything is worth trying
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Captain_Proton> ? I am looking to replace win8 on my desktop. The question I have is, it has a Radeon HD 7570 in the pass ati drivers sucked is that still the case? I know with Steam and Canical putting presser on them to fix thier driver or they any better? I looking to play StarCraft 2 and vendatta online by star citizen when it is released
<ss_haze> Captain_Proton, first, it's easy to set Ubuntu in dual boot, so you can still do windows stuff (I don't)
<Captain_Proton> ss_haze: I know but yuk Windows lol
<Captain_Proton> i know vendatta is linux native and star craft 2 runs fine in wine in the pass I had nvidia card their card work OK in linux. ati not so much, I was wondering if their better now
<izanagi> when i was using 12.04 i was able to turn of my wifi card using FN+F2. In 13.04(clean install) this key combination works, but turns off wifi only by software means. Is there a solution? Maybe i should revert to kernel used in 12.04?
<BluesKaj> nvidia has better support in linux than ati , but that depends on the ati card some are very good , other snot so good
<BluesKaj> Captain_Proton,^
<izanagi> yea, ati is pain in the ass
<Pici> The fglrx-legacy drivers that can be found in a PPA have worked well for me.
<izanagi> they work, but are not ideal when it comes to full hd movies or hdmi
<izanagi> when i was using 12.04 i was able to turn of my wifi card using FN+F2. In 13.04(clean install) this key combination works, but turns off wifi only by software means. Is there a solution? Maybe i should revert to kernel used in 12.04?
<BluesKaj> reverting the kernel is not good policy , it may affect other kernel modules negatively , izanagi , unfortunately i haven't got any suggestions for a fix
<Archon__> Hi.  Does the Kubuntu live CD include the java browser plugin?
<BluesKaj> Archon__, afaik , yes
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, i am not sure, openJDK comes with restricted extra's ??
<fuke> hi
<monkeyjuice> low
<fuke> hello
<monkeyjuice> Jello
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nescius> hello
<nescius> I have plenty of errors with apt-get and missing links to stuff like changelog.Debian.gz while updating packages, did anyone have same?
<valorie> nescius: do you think the errors are at your end, or Debian's end?
<nescius> valorie, those are packages from almost unmodified instalation of raring kubuntu x86_64
<valorie> you might post your errors to a pastebin
<nescius> for example libkactivities6 4:4.10.3-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu13.04
<valorie> hard to discuss 'errors' without know what they are
<nescius> valorie: locale is wrong..
<nescius> i will do so, but have to google a bit later tomorrow.. but thanks anyway
<gustavo_brazil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6drk48mOig&feature=youtu.be
<gustavo_brazil> this is a great distro
<nescius> gustavo_brazil: this is kubuntu
<gustavo_brazil> nescius: ¬_¬
<nescius> so please go advertise somewhere not here ;)
<gustavo_brazil> nescius: I tell you the same :)
<nescius> here is a log from my apt problem http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=GEXcpj0J
<nescius> basicaly link of one file in a package marked for upgrade links to nowhere
<nescius> this results in error and so the package is never upgraded. this is happening often (I had at least 4 such cases before - solution was to delete the link and create a new empty file in its place)
<nescius> i am merely wondering if you had such experiences, is this bad packaging? I was trying to use muon for most of the work, but it is only a frontend for apt right?
<valorie> someone recently had a similar problem on the kubuntu list
<valorie> it could be a packaging error
<valorie> I guess writing to the list is the only way to be sure
<valorie> or filing a bug report
<nescius> thanks, i will check the package and who did this version of the package and send them a polite mail
<nescius> tomorrow
<nescius> good nigth
#kubuntu 2013-08-03
<alebaby> the truth I can not find solution to my problem anywhere and the truth and I have no idea what to do
<korpy> hey guys
<korpy> need help with installing ai drivers for kubuntu 1.04
<korpy> 13.04*
<aldo> hi
<aleksei> fttttfth
<pandev92> anyone know hoy can I build mesa with vdpau support for radeon?
<pandev92> *how
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<juancarlospaco> :)
<dnivra> Hello. I'm thinking of buying a GPU card and wanted to know which would be an idea choice to buy. I'm mostly going to use it for performing faster computations. I checked subpages in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards but most haven't been updated since 2011 so thought I'd check here. Also I've heard Linus Torvalds say that nVidia has been very tough to work with for the Linux devs.
<dnivra> (i'm running Kubuntu 12.04.2 currently)
<westmi> yeah, but nVisia has changed their tune since then
<westmi> nvidia
<westmi> they have released several new drivers since then
<dnivra> Ah I see. That's good to know. Could you tell me how updated is the wiki link I'd posted earlier?
<westmi> idk...
<westmi> im going on personal experience here
<dnivra> Ah okay. Thanks westmi!
<westmi> np
<alfonsojon> Hi, I'm having an issue with plasmoid's
<alfonsojon> plasmoid's grip handle thing*
<alfonsojon> Whenever using any type of desktop besides the default desktop, two handles appear on top of each other instead of just one handle. It's very annoying and it really bothers me for some reason
<alfonsojon> http://imgur.com/a/z0rNo
<alfonsojon> The screenshot on top is the grouping desktop, while the desktop on bottom is the standard one.
<rachadal> hi.
<kevin> hi
<lordievader> Good evening.
<jgw2001uk> hello
<graft_> hey guys, when i upgraded to 13.04 recently i started having some issues with video playback (e.g., i can't use xv or sdl output for mplayer, and if i enable desktop effects i have problems with streaking in my windows) - anyone know what gives or how to diagnose my issue?
#kubuntu 2013-08-04
<ruedii> Hello, I'm having trouble getting my EFI bootloader to install right.
<ruedii> My two guesses are that one of the updates are screwing it up, or I need to reboot after creating the EFI partition before I can use it.
<ruedii> Which do you think might be the case?
<ruedii> Can someone help me figure out why the grub-efi bootloader is failing to install properly on my system?
<ruedii> OK, I changed two things.  I didn't preinstall updates with my install, and I changed my efi partition from 512MB (which may be too big for my BIOS) down to 199MB.
<seba__> ciao hello
<ruedii> Does anyone know if either of those things would have caused the EFI-Grub install to fail?
<seba__> my grub too fail in black screen
<seba__> ah install
<ruedii> Also, EFI.
<seba__> check in bios if  your installation dvd/usb start from uefi
<seba__> ruedii "secure boot" option (in BIOS) is disabled?
<ruedii> seba__ I believe so
<ruedii> However, if I recall grub-efi now works with secure boot.   I haven't installed any other OS on here with secure boot, so it shouldn't be an issue.
<ruedii> Also, it would give a very specific error if it was secure boot.  It's just giving a very generic one.
<ruedii> I'm getting: Executing 'grub-install dummy' failed.
<seba__> u have to disable secure boot
<seba__> i remember the same error but not remeber how i made
<ruedii> I think it is disabled, but I will double check.
<ruedii> Windows has never been installed on this computer, so it shouldn't be an issue, though.
<seba__> Someone can learn me how to manually config grub? if i press enter while Kubuntu GNU/Linux is selected system freeze, if i try using superGrubDisk2 to start from an existing grub in (hd0,gpt2) my kubuntu start normally
<seba__> p.s. cannot use auto-repair (es. rescatux) because the disk is crypted and live cd don't recognize the system, but only the loop distro (itself)
<seba__> PLS someone can HELP
<seba__> anyone know ho to set grub
<valorie> !grub | seba__
<ubottu> seba__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<seba__> thank you ubotto and valorie now i see what appen
<valorie> oh cool
<Ruedii> OK, I rebooted to check if my BIOS had SecureBoot enabled, and it turns out it doesn't even support secureboot.  The EFI loader on my Kubuntu Thumb Drive confirms this.  (If I recall secureboot requires an external security module on my motherboard, which you couldn't pay me to install. :D)
<Ruedii> Do I set the "Boot Partition" the EFI partition, the EFI Drive, or the root/boot partition?
<em-web> If I have some downloaded movies is it possible to somehow burn them to a DVD such that I could view them on a television with a DVD player?
<Ruedii> em-web, that's not exactly legal if they are copyrighted.   You can search for the web on how to do that, though.
<emm> Hi
<emm> sorry i disconnected
<emm> Not sure if anyone saw my question
<emm> How could I convert a video in mkv into a format which I could burn on to a DVD and watch on my television with a DVD player?
<seba__> emm see http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/mkv-to-avi-conversion-855764/
<seba__> nono this is newer http://linuxg.net/how-to-convert-an-mkv-file-to-mp4-by-terminal/
<valorie> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<valorie> huh
<emm> was that to me?
<valorie> emm, no for Rueddi, but s/he parted
<emm> valorie: oh okay : )
<seba__> ok i started boot rescue and saved file, now downloading chakra and byebye kubuntu
<seba__> goodbye all
<ruedii> OK, I've given up on doing an EFI install.   I'm seing if I can coax the x86-64 version to install in MBR on my system.   Anyone know how to force the AMD64 version of Kubuntu to force MBR installation?
<valorie> ruedii: do you mean a /boot partition?
<ruedii> valorie, no I mean use the MBR instead of trying to use EFI.
<valorie> did you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<valorie> I posted it for you, but you had left
<valorie> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kaffeebohne> Hi. I just wanted to install calibre, but I get a "502 internal error - server connection terminated". "apt-get update" works fine though.
<jimzheng_> #gam
<zizoo> Is there a way to keep an Android phone in sync with KDE PIM stuff on the fly? Say Google Calendar sync?
<palasso> zizoo: yes you can use Google Calendar and sync your KOrganizer with it
<palasso> You can also use other cloud services with KOrganizer (and use android apps that use those services). Finally you can use a .ics file stored on some folder that gets synced to your phone and opened up by an android app that opens .ics calendar files
<zizoo> Ah ok thanks. KOrganizer, duh. Google immediately gives back much clearer information searching for that. Following a guide and will get back.
<zizoo> Oh, or if that doesn't work I might try something with Tasker, .ics files, and Dropbox.
<palasso> zizoo: using KOrganizer with a Google Calendar is easy. Just add a new calendar on KOrganizer, from the types select Google Calendar, add your google info and you're ready
<palasso> A combination with an .ics file stored on dropbox (or whatever else mechanism you have to sync to the phone) and open it with KOrganizer on the desktop and an android app on the phone works as well
<palasso> Or other cloud services like Kolab etc.
<palasso> DAV, Open X-change
<zizoo> Yeah, last time I tried to do this it wasn't this easy at all. But I guess it's been a couple years. Thanks!
<zizoo> Does anything in the KDE PIM interfaces let me access these cool Nepomuk ontologies I've been reading about? I saw something on a site for Mandriva Linux, but it was 3 years old and I couldn't find the plasmoid widget anywhere....
<zizoo> It was a task management system that used TMO modeling. I know I won't be able to use that data from the phone even if I get it to sync, but I really wanted to try it.
<zizoo> Ah, and TMO is the Task Model Ontology, as found here: http://www.semanticdesktop.org/ontologies/
<juancarlospaco> zizoo: its pretty easy from python, I created a plugin for an IDE I help to develop, you can git it from https://github.com/juancarlospaco/semantic
<juancarlospaco> just 1 3-liner method
<zizoo> Oh cool, thanks juancarlospaco. I've never used Ninja IDE, but now I'll be looking into it.
<juancarlospaco> zizoo:  ok, the point its the nepomuk method that this particular plugin has :)
<juancarlospaco> but the IDE is awesome too  :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xkernel> I'm unable to boot Kubuntu 13.04 64bit on Macbook
<BluesKaj> xkernel, do you get the grub boot menu ?
<xkernel> BluesKaj, no just black screen with boot options 1. 2. with empty names
<xkernel> and keyboard is not working
<BluesKaj> does the livecd/usb boot and run , xkernel ?
<xkernel> BluesKaj, Ubuntu is booting fine but Kubuntu no
<BluesKaj> from the hdd or the live media ?
<BluesKaj> xkernel,^ ?
<xkernel> BluesKaj, sorry i was away,  from HDD
<rethus> is kubuntu 12.010 last stable one?
<rethus> i have 12.01 as lts version. Do the aptitude full-upgrade, and got a dialog, which tell me 12.10 should be installed.
<rethus> i thought 13.01 was stable?
<rethus> ping
<rethus> pong
<rethus> hello, anybody on here?
<xkernel> where can I find the Kubuntu 13.04 amd64 for mac ?
<xkernel> I can find this iso for 12.10 and Saucy but not the raring
<blade> hii
<blade> can anyone tell me shortcut to open terminal in kubunut
<juancarlospaco> blade: CTRL + F2
<blade> not working dude
<blade> anybody there?
<blade> ??????????????????/
<smartboyhw> blade, Ctrl + Alt + T?
<blade> its not working in kubuntu
<palasso> xkernel: I think it's not available in 13.04 since it's not on the list
<smartboyhw> blade, um I'm afraid you have to set the shortcut yourself I think
<blade> can u tell me how?
<palasso> blade: right click on the Kickoff launcher icon and select main menu editor
<palasso> "Edit Applications"
<blade> okk i will try
<blade> gotta go
<blade> thanks anyways
<rundaz> installed libreoffice in lubuntu, then removed abiword and gnumeric. icon for abiword is gone. but icon for gnumeric is still in menu (even though nothing happens when click on it). how do i get rid of it (on all user accounts)?
<BluesKaj> rundaz, rightclick on the menu , edit applications>edit>delete, not sure if it deletes for all users tho.
<BluesKaj> this is the kubuntu support chat btw
<rundaz> i have lubuntu
<rundaz> ok thank you anyways :)
<newuser> Hi ! i;m new to kubuntu. I run Live usb mode but i can't find my PC hdd? where they located in filesystem? I can't see in Media folder
<newuser> and my Live usb Kubuntu is not installed wifi support)
<nikolaj_basher> Is it posible to make a vnc server when I have a vpn server with static ip?
<dazru> installed webhttrack (in lubuntu) and icon is way out of size in menu (way too big). how can this be fixed?
<invalid> what provides vncserver in 13.04?
<nikolaj_basher> invalid, ?
<rotsy> Hello everyone
#kubuntu 2014-07-28
<iceman> algum brasileiro ai para trocar ideia
<GrayBoy> Could someone please tell me which permissions are found for file "/etc/resolv.conf" in "root" user account, in a brand new installation, after installation is all done?
<Darthfrog>  /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<Darthfrog> So the permissions will be lrwxrwxrwx
<GrayBoy> Darthfrog: thank you, very much.
<Darthfrog> GrayBoy:  You're very welcome.
<sonie> Does someone know the reason why the  LTS upgrade still isn't being offered?
<valorie> sonie: do you have upgrade/update options allowed in Muon?
<sonie> Yes.
<valorie> and when you say "check for updates" nothing is offered?
<sonie> Exactly.
<valorie> so, do you regularly download and install updates?
<valorie> if so, there won't be much if any on offer
<valorie> this is mostly for people who *only* update every few months
<sonie> Yes, I even switched to the main server instead of my local countries mirror.
<valorie> so you are up-to-date
<valorie> if you want even more up-to-date, turn off the "LTS only" setting, and install backports ppa and such
<valorie> LTS is meant to be very stable, with not many updates
<valorie> which is why I don't run them myself
<sonie> The 14.04.1 LTS version was released on Friday. The announcement said that the upgrade offer for 12.04 LTS would be rolled out 'soon'.
<valorie> what version are you running now?
<sonie> 12.04.4 LTS
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I expect very few updates of 12.04
<valorie> the .4 is current indeed
<valorie> of course security updates are released ASAP
<Unit193> valorie: I'm pretty sure by "LTS upgrade", he meant 14.04.1.
<valorie> s/he left before I could get to whether or not a LTS > LTS upgrade was meantu
<valorie> meant
<valorie> that's what I would want, if I had crusty old 12.04, for sure
<valorie> I seed all the *buntu torrents (current releases) and people are still downloading 12.04, and 12.04.4 both
<Graf_Westerholt> Sometimes when I delete files in dolphin, dolphin crashes and kate, too. Even Amarok.
<dmoyne> hello to eveybody; Is this chat the right place to solve a sound bug problem with kubuntu 14.04 trusty
<Graf_Westerholt> dmoyne, yes, it is.
<gorgonizer> good afternoon, I was wondering if anyone knew how to disable the baloo email indexer whilst leaving the file indexer active?
<anto777> hello
<dmoyne> ok I will explain something into which other people entered
<dmoyne> after migration from kubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 I have no sound though when testing kubuntu 14.04 on the same computer I have sound
<dmoyne> what can I do to fix it without reinstalling everything; thanks
<dmoyne> I mant testing from built installation CD
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dmoyne> Anybody that knows how to fix my sound problem
<BluesKaj> dmoyne, I just logged in so I didn't see your first question
<BluesKaj> if there was one
<dmoyne> ok when I boot my kubuntu 14.04 I have no sound and KMix shows "Sortie Factice"
<dmoyne> whe I do modprobe snd_hda_intel and after modprobe snd_hda_intel I reinstall somehow sound but this fix is not acceptable to me
<dmoyne> read and after sudo alsa force-reload
<BluesKaj> dmoyne, modprobe snd_hda_intel loads the driver for the intel sound chip. There's a well known bug that occurs when an upgrde is done in kubuntu that unloads the driver. Areboot after modprobe should fix the problem til the next upgrade'
<dmoyne> I do in sequence modprobe snd_hda_intel sudo alsa force-reload; what do you mean I do only modprobe snd_hda_intel then reboot to check?
<BluesKaj> dmoyne, yes alsa force reload doesn't always work, so I always recomm
<BluesKaj> recommend a reboot
<dmoyne> oh I test this before comming back on the chat
<dmoyne> no sucees after reboot to get sound working
<BluesKaj> dmoyne, check alsamixer automute is not enabled
<dmoyne> ok I do this after reboot because I have done now sudo alsa force-reload to brings back sound
<dmoyne> with alsamixer I see AutoMute with enabled is thsi to be changed?
<BluesKaj> dmoyne, yes disable it
<dmoyne> Unfortunately now I have to leave for an apointment; my e-mail adress is "daniel.moyne@free.fr" Thanks for your help
<jlv> hi, I am used to the global menubar (using the menubar widget in my panel); in 14.04 kde applications and a few others (notable firefox, chrome) display the menu fine, but most gtk apps don't (this was not a problem in 12.04). Any ideas how to convince gtk apps to export their menu to the menu widget?
<hjg> hi
<hjg> hi,  bin neu hier und hab eigentlich keine ahnung von ubuntu und co. wer kann mir evtl helfen
<thiebaude> hey everyone, How do I disable tap to click on kubuntu 14.04.1?
<dpy> hi guys
<dpy> does anyone know where pulseaudio is started from, whenever I log into kubuntu?
<dpy> I was getting pissed off by this popping and hissing sound whenever I hooked up my equalizer filter to spotify's output, so I tried realtime prio on pa
<dpy> which works like a charm
<dpy> so now I need to add  --realtime=1  to wherever pulseaudio is started
<shadeslayer> dpy: /etc/xdg/autostart
<dpy> hmm those desktop files start the 'start-pulseaudio-*' stuff, but I don't see the starting of the server itself in there
<dpy> /etc/pulse/client.conf
<dpy> think I found it:)
<lordievader> Good evening.
<mewerio> ы?
<lordievader> !ru | mewerio
<ubottu> mewerio: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<David1965> Are you getting this
<David1965> cryptodan_android: are you able to read this
<David1965> I accept and comply
<David1965> cryptodan_android are you there?
<David1965> ChanServ: I accept all terms and conditions
<BluesKaj> David1965, ?
<David1965> BluesKaj you there
<BluesKaj> yes David1965, I'm here
<David1965> BluesKaj I don't know what is going on with Quassel IRC as I am able to talk to you guys and I have not clicked the Join button yet so what is going on
<BluesKaj> Quassel is setup to auto join this chat afaik, David1965
<BluesKaj> I use Konversation
<David1965> this is weird but I would like to add the channels that Hexchat uses if that is also possible and I actually have a liking for Quassel IRC
<BluesKaj> it's not the client that uses the channels, it's the server that client lists the the channels from
<BluesKaj> oops that the client gets the channels from rather
<David1965> so I cannot add the help and chat forums for Linux Mint 17
<David1965> so should I have exported my details from Hexchat
<David1965> I am starting to miss CryptoDan_Android how can I hook him and his mates
<lordievader> David1965: Simply join those channels? "/join #<channel-name>"
<David1965> I am not shure which ones are used by Hexchat
<lordievader> !alis | David1965
<ubottu> David1965: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<prerit> hi
<prerit> how are you?
<tobiasBora> Hello,
<tobiasBora> When I open a gtk app it usualy fit well with the theme, like if it was a Qt app, but if I do that in sudo mode it's ugly... Do you know how to configure a beautifull GTK integration in sudo mode ?
<tsimpson> start "kdesudo systemsettings" and configure the GTK style for root
<tsimpson> (always use kdesudo rather than plain sudo with GUI applications)
<tobiasBora> tsimpson: That's perfect thank you !
<tsimpson> you're welcome :)
<khear> hi, I'm using the fglrx driver on 14.04 and have the desktop extended across two displays. when I open kmix by clicking on the icon in system tray, it opens on the wrong display (that is, the secondary display the desktop is extended to). any ideas how to fix this?
#kubuntu 2014-07-29
<SMiller> How does one apply a patch to a kernel source? I tried to use command (patch -p1 < /usr/src/0004-HID-kye-Add-support-for-3-tablets.patch) into the konsole and was asked "File to patch:" and put in Kconfig.hz and was given "Permission denied". Am I doing it right or am I missing something?
<Savagemiller> Hello. Is there any resources that explain about the kernel program? Mostly about installing patchies. For version 3.13.0-32. On K.ubuntu.
<compaq> jhjjjk
<arkascha> Newbie question: to make my ethernet card work I have to manually call dhclient, dhcpd does not work. How can I setup that to be called everytime ethernet tries to connect automatically?
<six86> Hello. Do you know the problem with apparently SMB mounts going stale and blocking every application accessing them? Is there a solution for that? Appeared after the 14.04 upgrade i think.
<dheer> hello sir
<dheer> i am unable to install any software from muon discover
<dheer> help me
<dheer> ??
<urbancamo> do you get any error messages?
<six86> Hello. Do you know the problem with apparently SMB mounts going stale and blocking every application accessing them? Is there a solution for that? Appeared after the 14.04 upgrade i think.
<krejsi> hi, is there some log I can check after an automated installation to see what happened during install?
<tsimpson> krejsi: /var/log/installer/ should contain some logs
<krejsi> thanks tsimpson
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<mhall119> shadeslayer: ubuntuonair.com has been updated for the Q&A in an hour, and we've posted to the Ubuntu social media accounts, do you have access to the Kubuntu pages on FB or G+ to let people know about it?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ can you handle @kubuntu
<Riddell> mhall119: what what?
<Riddell> just link to  ubuntuonair.com ?
<mhall119> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> rohan's going to star?
<shadeslayer> I'm going to be famous
<shadeslayer> \o/
<bzoltan> hello kubuntu folks. I would need a friendly licensed maintainer who could review and approve an MR from us against the QtCreator packaging branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator. The patch is rather simple -> https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator-ubuntudevice-qmlprojects/+merge/228665 It enables ubuntu devices to be Run targets for QML apps.
<tsimpson> bzoltan: please ask in #kubuntu-devel
<bzoltan> tsimpson: I do, thanks
<Riddell> ** Rohan live on ubuntuonair.com now talking about Plasma 5!
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<awesomesauce> Hi! I'm having trouble getting my printer working.
<robinhood2014> How do I transfer my IM accounts from Pidgin to KDE Telepathy?
<yarik654e3> Hi
<troy__> Anybody here? I have important questions and i was told this konversation was where i should ask.
<lordievader> !ask | troy__
<ubottu> troy__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Torededer> Well i have a big problem- i cant export display, start plasma-desktop or kwin automatically, i have to go into the terminal by pushing cntrl+alt+f1 and start them myself after i login on the graphical side. i am trying to find how to run/write a script to help with this, but i dont know how to. (sorry if thats hard to understand--it seemed simpler in my head)
<BluesKaj> Torededer, have you updted then upgraded since logging, missing upgradess might solve your problem
<BluesKaj> or upgrading rather
<lordievader> Torededer: Do you have anything special in your setup? ("text" as a kernel parameter?)
<Torededer> BluesKaj i updated this morning
<Torededer> im not sure if i upgraded anything though
<BluesKaj> Torededer, yes , but did you upgrade?
<Torededer> how would i be able to tell/
<Torededer> *?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get upgrade is the upgrade command
<Torededer> lordievader, im not sure if i do how can i tell
<Torededer> BluesKaj, thanks will do right now
<lordievader> Torededer: If you don't know there shouldn't be any special setup ;)
<lordievader> Torededer: What graphics card + driver are you rocking?
<Torededer> BluesKaj it says: unable to locate package upgrade
<Torededer> lordievader im a total noob how do i tell(feeling so dumb right now)
<BluesKaj> Torededer, sudo apt-get upgrade, in the terminal
<lordievader> Torededer: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA".
<SouL_> Guys, are you able to pass audio via hdmi?
<LiamW> I seem to be able to
<LiamW> even through my nvidia card
<SouL_> Please, onegai! Can you tell me how to do it?
<LiamW> probably something in KMix? idk, I'm more from a gnome background
<LiamW> in gnome, I'd do something like this http://i.imgur.com/HTAeubU.png
<soee> SouL_: go to system settings -> multimedia
<soee> and when hdmi is connected, you can select from the list output
<SouL_> ah, yes, soee.
<SouL_> Let's see if the tv plays something..
<soee> it will :)
<SouL_> Still not :(
<SouL_> I'm looking at kmixer to see if I have to select master channel or something
<soee> but video works ?
<SouL_> ye yes!
<SouL_> video works out of the box
<soee> all i was doing was to hcnage output in system settings
<soee> but maybe some channel is muted
<SouL_> Oh
<SouL_> Now I listen when I do "front right" or "front left"
<SouL_> But not the music fro myoutube, for example
<SouL_> her voice is beautiful :$
<soee> maybe you are missing some codecs
<SouL_> What do you mean? Sorry, I don't know about multimedia things
<soee> check if you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<SouL_> No, I'm going to install them
<SouL_> .exe wtf xD
<SouL_> Why I need to install things from microsoft?
<LiamW> works as long as it's ELF format
<LiamW> one can read the first four bytes of an executable to tell if it's an ELF file
<SouL_> It worked!!
<lordievader> SouL_: The kubuntu-restricted-extras does not contain any Windows executables ;)
<SouL_> Ohh guys :(
<SouL_> Now the sound goes speeched
<SouL_> it plays it super fast
<SouL_> and like a chimpunk
<LiamW> SouL_: what audio backend do you have?
<SouL_> Here it says..
<SouL_> GStreamer
<LiamW> In one of my games, I found that I had issues with PulseAudio over HDMI so I used ALSA instead and it worked better
<lordievader> SouL_: Does your TV expect 48kHz and does your soundcard output 44.1kHz? (Or the other way around...)
<SouL_> I'm going to reboot. Thank you guys very much, Let's talk later
<SouL_> thanks really
<SouL_> Hmm
<SouL_> I'll tell you
<Torededer> BluesKaj oh i put install when it wasnt needed
<Torededer> lordievader do i put that in the terminal?
<lordievader> Torededer: Yes, and then copy the output to http://paste.kde.org and give us the link.
<Torededer> lordievader here -----
<Torededer> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS200M [Radeon IGP 330M/340M/345M/350M]
<Torededer>         Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad R40e
<Torededer>         Kernel driver in use: radeon
<lordievader> !paste | Torededer
<ubottu> Torededer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Torededer> sorry this is my first time using konversation
<lordievader> Torededer: Hmm, that seems to be in order. If I understand correctly, lightdm does not start on boot? And you get a text-based login prompt?
<Torededer> lightdm... im not sure if it starts on boot for me,
<Torededer> lordievader i have to type in export DISA
<Torededer> wait fail
<lordievader> Torededer: "export DISPLAY=:0&&startkde"?
<Torededer> lordievader i have to type in "export DISPLAY=:0" then "plasma-desktop &" then "kwin &"
<RobinHood2014_> How can I configure Kopete to display what I'm listening to using Clementine?
<Torededer> BluesKaj i updated nautilus, that was the upgrade i was missing.
<LiamW> upgrading nautilus wouldn't do much
<LiamW> KDE prefers dolphin anyway
<LiamW> nautilus is a gnome thing
<lordievader> Torededer: So X is running, what happens when you press ctrl + alt + f8 after a reboot?
<BluesKaj> Torededer, nautilus is not a kubuntu app, are you running kubuntu or ubuntu?
<LiamW> perhaps kubuntu with nautilus installed afterwards
<BluesKaj> methinks he's in the wrong chat
<Torededer> lordievader when in the boot process are you talking about?
<Torededer> LiamW you would know better than me, you installed it for me :p
<lordievader> Torededer: After you get a text-based login screen, as in http://www.coolpctips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/tty-console.png
<LiamW> lordievader: no text-based login screen
<LiamW> kdm is installed, the greeter appears
<LiamW> however
<LiamW> after logging in, nothing happens
<LiamW> plasma and kwin have to be started manually
<Torededer> lordievader its just what LiamW said.
<LiamW> this is basically done by hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1 (to switch to tty1), then logging in to the shell, and running the commands
<lordievader> Torededer never said anything about kdm?
<lordievader> Did I miss something?
<LiamW> Torededer: nope
<LiamW> lightdm is not installed
<LiamW> lordievader: you didn't miss anythinig
<Torededer> LiamW should i install it?
<lordievader> Anyhow, kdm is not really supported anymore by Kubuntu.
<LiamW> no
<LiamW> lordievader: kdm isn't really the problem
<lordievader> LiamW: This was a crucial bit of info, such things should also be said...
<LiamW> well, maybe
<lordievader> Torededer: Yes, install lightdm, remove kdm and reboot.
<Torededer> lordievader sorry for tag teaming you with LiamW but he knows a lot more than me about linux. i just switched to linux looking for a new solution because my computer is SUPER SSSLLLOOOWWW and i dont really know much about it so...
<LiamW> well, for a thinkpad from seven years ago it's still running fairly well
<Torededer> LiamW but you always tell me it sucks XD
<LiamW> it really does
<Torededer> lordievader do i do "apt-get remove kdm" then "apt-get install lightdm"?
<LiamW> switch to a text console first
<LiamW> removing kdm will kill X
<lordievader> Kubuntu isn't really the right choice for an old laptop, then you'd rather want to look into Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<LiamW> neither worked
<Torededer> LiamW well yeah i know that much, it had 128mb of ram
<LiamW> lordievader: both hung on the install, the ubuntu net installer did though
<LiamW> *didn't
<lordievader> Torededer: I'd switch them around, and listen to LiamW ;)
<lordievader> Torededer: Or run it in screen ;)
<Torededer> lordievader switch them around? what do you mean
<lordievader> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<LiamW> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-dekstop
<lordievader> Torededer: First install lightdm and then remove kdm.
<LiamW> just ignore me for now
<Torededer> lol which one of you should i listen to
<lordievader> Torededer: Could even be that lightdm removes kdm itself.
<lordievader> LiamW: Bit drastic ;), they can exist side by side.
<Torededer> lordievader so i should use the code the LiamW just gave me?
<LiamW> no
<LiamW> switch to a text console (tty1) and write
<LiamW> `sudo apt-get install lightdm`
<LiamW> then go through it blah blah blah
<LiamW> set lightdm as the default display manager
<Torededer> LiamW so will that crash my Computer like as in i have to reboot and stuff
<LiamW> possibly
<LiamW> it won't crash it per se...
<Torededer> k will do it now, dont expect me to be back soon
<Torededer> LiamW its already installed apparently but then whats the problem...
<LiamW> do `sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm`
<LiamW> then select lightdm
<aguitel> anyone install kubuntu on chromebook ?
<Torededer> LiamW kk
<Torededer> hitting enter but then there is like black terminal spaces tab doesnt work either
<Torededer> LiamW
<LiamW> hit tab to select the OK button
<Torededer> LiamW k so i guess that worked so can i reboot/
<Torededer> *?
<LiamW> yes
<Torededer> LiamW what if something goeswrong and i dont know how to use the terminal
<LiamW> nothing will go wrong
<LiamW> :)
<LiamW> don't worry
<LiamW> it'll probably be the same old routine, in fact
<Torededer> LiamW im trusting you...
<LiamW> reboot.
<Torededer> lordievader thanks for helping me out man, light dm fixed the problem i can just login but i still need to export display to make programs run
<Torededer> anyone know how to make the buttons on an ibm thinkpad r40e work?
<Torededer> type2684
<Torededer> jeez 200 people here and no one answering
<LiamW> Torededer: they likely don't know, or aren't answering because they are away (watch for their nick to become gray over on the right)
#kubuntu 2014-07-30
<Torededer> any body know how to get ibm thinkpad buttons to work? i have a r40e type 2684
<Terran_99> hello !!!
<Terran_99> someone can speak spanish?
<Terran_99> i need help T.T
<Terran_99> Hello??????
<Terran_99> Hola??????????
<dolomite> Terran_99 #kubuntu-es
<Terran_99> oh thx
<ljunggren> Hai, im running ubuntu 14.04 with lxqt installed.. i need the kde control center, do any of you know the name of it so i can install it?
<tsimpson> ljunggren: "systemsettings"
<ljunggren> its just that? thank you based tsimpson
<tsimpson> the KDE guys got there first with the name
<lukas_> do you give help?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jubo2> G'morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi jubo2
<jubo2> /howis BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> fine, jubo2, and you?
<jubo2> I'm good thanks
<jubo2> Gonna see if Kubuntu 14.04.1 will run well on this machine with only 2GB of RAM
<jubo2> thanks a bunch Sam sung for going "Who'd want to use bigger then 2GB comb?"
<jubo2> I am downloading it when I get home
<jubo2> it'd be rather unecological to download gigabytes over HSPA+
<BluesKaj> jubo2, it might be a bit sluggish
<dmoyne> Hello every body. I amback with my sound problem after migration from 13.10 to 14.04 distribution. Any one that can help me?
<SunTsu> dmoyne: only if you actually describe your problem. Elw how would we know if we can?
<SunTsu> Else even
<dmoyne> ok it seems to be associated with migration because if I install Kubuntu 14.04 for test on my computer from CD, it works
<dmoyne> so can we say that my souncard is not involved in this
<dmoyne> If I do this :
<dmoyne> modprobe snd_hda_intel then sudo alsa force-reload it reactivates sound which is not acceptable
<dmoyne> can this help you to tell me what is wrong
<lordievader> dmoyne: Does 'pactl list' list your soundcard as a sink?
<dmoyne> how doI test this
<lordievader> dmoyne: By running the command in your terminal and making sure your soundcard is listed as a sink ;)
<dmoyne> I get a huge output!
<lordievader> dmoyne: That's quite correct ;)
<dmoyne> how do I know about sink
<dmoyne> how do I know about sink modprobe snd_hda_intel then sudo alsa force-reload then the information I give now maybe misleading
<dmoyne> read  after doing modprobe snd_hda_intel then sudo alsa force-reload
<lordievader> dmoyne: I don't understand anymore :(
<dmoyne> I wanted to say that pactl list was executed after doing modprobe snd_hda_intel then sudo alsa force-reload then the result maybe misleading
<lordievader> dmoyne: Ah yes, please reboot and see if your sound card is listed there as a sink.
<dmoyne> ok I do it
<dmoyne> the ouput of pactl list looks to be the same with or without sound activated; of course now after reboot no sound
<lordievader> dmoyne: Allright, so Pulseaudio is fine. Hope you didn't reload alsa again.
<dmoyne> nope
<lordievader> dmoyne: Great, have you installed pavucontrol?
<dmoyne> yes it is installed and I have just done pavucontrol in console
<lordievader> dmoyne:Do you see the meters jump up and down when you play an audio file?
<dmoyne> can I uste the audio kubuntu settings to make this test
<dmoyne> read use
<lordievader> dmoyne: Yes, though Amarok or something is easier.
<dmoyne> and how can I use audio file with no sound
<lordievader> dmoyne: What do you mean?
<dmoyne> forget it with amarok playin radio chanel I have the horizontal layer moving right and left
<dmoyne> if I go to configuration I see no sound card available
<lordievader> dmoyne: Is it listed under output devices?
<dmoyne> yes in Display I have All Output Devices
<lordievader> dmoyne: And that meter too jumps up and down?
<dmoyne> in what i see the movement is horizontal with mute on the left side
<lordievader> dmoyne: And it is not a dummy output I suppose?
<dmoyne> yes because this what I see in mixer of kubuntu setting of course what should not be there
<lordievader> dmoyne: Is it a dummy output or not?
<dmoyne> it is as I said
<lordievader> dmoyne: Your answer can be interpreted both ways, hence I asked again...
<dmoyne> no problem you are the leader
<lordievader> dmoyne: So can you answer my question please?
<dmoyne> this dummy output is the diagnostic
<lordievader> dmoyne: I was talking about the 'Output Devices' tab of pavucontrol. Is there a dummy output there?
<dmoyne> pavucontrol shows the horizontel bar moving right and left but does not tell me anything about the output used
<dmoyne> hoops it is indicated on to in the left corner
<dmoyne> read on top
<lordievader> dmoyne: The output devices tab lists one or more output devices, is the dummy output among them?
<dmoyne> I am seing the output devices tab; at the bottom of the display I see Dispaly with 3 items that are proposed; in there no dummy ouput
<lordievader> dmoyne: Ok great. Is the output of the applications directed towards the correct output?
<dmoyne> what is selected in Display is All Ouput Devices
<dmoyne> I can choose also Hardware Ouput Devices and Virtual Ouput Devices
<lordievader> dmoyne: In Display? Where do you see that?
<dmoyne> This is a JComboBox in which I can select the display which is for the time bieng All Output Devices
<lordievader> dmoyne: JComboBox?
<dmoyne> I am not sure that I am anserwing your question
<dmoyne> the main window has the title Volume Control
<lordievader> dmoyne: Lets go back to pavucontrol, under the Playback tab is the right output selected for your applications?
<dmoyne> my problem is that I read words in French and translating in English; let me select the English language and reactivate pavucontrol
<dmoyne> In the window I am looking at under tab "output peripherals" :
<lordievader> dmoyne: We've already confirmed that dummy output ain't there, have we?
<lordievader> dmoyne: Go to the playback tab and make sure the applications point to the right output device (if you have multiple).
<dmoyne> in the top let cornet an icon "Sortie Factice" (dummy output)
<lordievader> dmoyne: Could you send a screenshot of that?
<dmoyne> I  have5 tabs : I am looking the third one Périphériques de sortie (Output Peripherals)
<lordievader> dmoyne: I understand that, what I do not understand is that the conclusion has changed... I'd like to see a screenshot ;)
<dmoyne>  I can send a scrrenshot but not on the chat can you give your e-mail
<lordievader> !paste | dmoyne
<ubottu> dmoyne: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dmoyne> !paste | dmoyne
<ubottu> dmoyne, please see my private message
<dmoyne> I do not know how to do that
<lordievader> dmoyne: Open ksnapshot, make a screenshot, save it somewhere and tehn upload it to imgur.
<lordievader> then*
<dmoyne> I have my screenshot saved then what
<lordievader> dmoyne: Upload it to imgur.
<lordievader> !paste | dmoyne
<ubottu> dmoyne: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> !screenshots | dmoyne
<ubottu> dmoyne: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/
<dmoyne> can you see my chatwindow.jpeg
<lordievader> dmoyne: You haven't given me the link to the screenshot.
<dmoyne> how do I find your link
<dmoyne> Ihave to give what my URL
<lordievader> dmoyne: Did you upload it to imgur?
<dmoyne> as far as I know yesi have my image displayed then what
<lordievader> dmoyne: Copy the url and paste it here.
<dmoyne> http://imgur.com/mcv36H4 is is what you want
<lordievader> dmoyne: Hmm, could you pastebin the output of "pactl list"
<dmoyne> it is huge I have a list of 26 modules , then clients and other staff displayed
<dmoyne> what do you mean with pastebin
<lordievader> dmoyne: sudo apt-get install pastebinit&&pactl list|pastebinit
<dmoyne> I cannot make a screenshot soth of the output in my console
<dmoyne> I have installed pastebin
<lordievader> dmoyne: Run the command I gave you ;) That will give you a link, paste that link here.
<lukas_> i have a problem with kubuntu last version and touchscreen,the tablet does not detect second tapping to double-click.I guess i changed some settings ,do you have any idea?thx
<dmoyne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7906793/
<dmoyne> soory most of it is in french
<lordievader> dmoyne: At least it agrees with pavucontrol ;)
<dmoyne> and sorry for all this work you do for me
<dmoyne> does that give you some idea
<lordievader> dmoyne: Can you paste the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 Audio" in the same way?
<dmoyne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7906855/
<dmoyne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7906863/
<lordievader> Hmm, interesting. Driver is loaded but PA doesn't want to use it.
<lordievader> dmoyne: What's the output of 'aplay -l
<dmoyne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7906879/
<lordievader> Ah, PA is not behaving nicely. Could you run "pulseaudio -k&&sleep 1&&pactl list|pastebinit"
<nfk> which one are you trying to use, dmoyne
<nfk> ?
<nfk> lordievader, why are you killing PA before listing stuff?
<lordievader> nfk: Twofold, I already know what it spews out, and I want to know what it spews out when it is reloaded. Check the backlog ;)
<nfk> i don't have any
<dmoyne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7906913/
<nfk> i just arrived trying to find a channel for more technical kubuntu topics
<nfk> dmoyne, which output are you  trying to use and did you make sure that in pavucontrol it is being used for that particular application?
<lordievader> dmoyne: Well so much for that. Reloading PA does not fix it. Would it really be ALSA?
<dmoyne> what do you mean pavucontrol is still running
<lordievader> dmoyne: Could you give the output of "dmesg|grep snd
<lordievader> dmoyne: Could you give the output of "dmesg|grep snd|pastebinit"*
<nfk> lordievader, can you explain which output is causing trouble and if the usual stuff was tried?
<dmoyne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7906941/
<lordievader> nfk: ALSA sees the soundcard, PA does not. PA only sees the fallback dummy output.
<nfk> soundcard?
<lordievader> nfk: Yes.
<nfk> i only see one integrated into a gigabyte mobo and the video adapter which is radeon so needs support from driver , too, iirc
<lordievader> dmoyne: Hmm, would the HDMI soundcard interfere with the onboard one...
<nfk> *and another integrated
<nfk> lordievader, dmoyne, can i have a screenshot of pavucontrol main tab?
<lordievader> I'd like one of the Configuration tab ;)
<nfk> and, to make sure, it's the analogue audio from mobo and not over HDMI that is not working?
<dmoyne> what do you mean thre are 5 tabs selectable
<nfk> i want the first
<nfk> and i suspect lordievader wants the last
<lordievader> Correct.
<lordievader> dmoyne: It's also called "Configuration" in french ;)
<dmoyne> ok
<dmoyne> I told you before in Configuration nothing, it is empty with no sound card available disabled
<nfk> oh, and i'd like to see the 3rd tab "output devices" as well
<dmoyne> ok i do it
<dmoyne> http://imgur.com/Bo4WG7V done here
<nfk> and that is dummy output?
<lordievader> nfk: Yes.
<lordievader> dmoyne: Right, was afraid of that.
<nfk> btw, if you want to capture only one window ksnapshot has "window under cursor" mode
<lordievader> dmoyne: So the only know solution at this time is to force a reload of alsa right?
<mcstr____> ksnapshot is awesome i think
<nfk> select that and then make a new screenshot from ksnapshot window and click on the window you want to snapshot
<nfk> lordievader, is the cause known
<nfk> ?
<dmoyne> yes but I cannot put tha in a Autostart script
<nfk> usually this would happen if something hogged the output or if user had misconfigured stuff on their own
<lordievader> nfk: Not to me. Alsa sees it, PA does not...
<nfk> lordievader, was the pulseaudio -v examined?
<lordievader> dmoyne: Do you happen to havea  .asoundrc?
<lordievader> nfk: Nope. dmoyne Could you do that?
<nfk> better ask if he has fiddled with audio output or something
<nfk> it should just work out of the box
<dmoyne> why when testing Kubuntu 14.04 from CD sound is installed
<nfk> especially if it's not an ancient pulseaudio version
<nfk> dmoyne, you mean sound worked with live cd but did not after you installed kubuntu on HDD?
<lordievader> nfk: He upgraded from Saucy.
<dmoyne> my present distribution results from a migration from 13.10
<dmoyne> I have 2 computers with the distribution and the same problem
<lordievader> dmoyne: Have you messed with any pulseaudio or alsa config?
<dmoyne> yes I meant testing Kubuntu 14.04 on same computer from live CD: sound ok
<nfk> dmoyne, have you edited pulseaudio or alsa cofiguration on your own?
<dmoyne> Ido not think I have intefred with that but I tried to teinstall everything with same problem
<dmoyne> I do not remember having done so but can we clean setting to make it is clean
<nfk> or maybe you're using something unsual like jackd?
<dmoyne> I have jackd installed and I do not know what for
<nfk> or maybe changed permimissions, udev rules or user groups?
<dmoyne> I have jackd installed and I do not know what for
<lordievader> dmoyne: Is jackd running?
<nfk> well, technically modern jack and pulseaudio can coexist perfectly, as far as i am aware
<nfk> but it could indicate that audio setup has been messed arond with
<dmoyne> let me check for jackd
<nfk> actually... i don't see jack support among pulse modules which means pulse could not connect to jack, as far as i can tell
<dmoyne> according to surveillance of system not
<nfk> though i don't use PA-Jack in the intended way and only use Jack for connecting MIDI applications
<nfk> surveilence?
<dmoyne> do you want me to unistall it
<nfk> no
<nfk> just try ps aux | grep jack
<lordievader> jackd could hijack alsa though. And if it does before PA starts it would be an explanation.
<nfk> it would not hijack
<lordievader> It did back when I used it ;)
<nfk> pulse would actually intentionally give it the device and then act as jack client by default
<nfk> thogh in my setup it's actually jack that acts as pulse client
<dmoyne> there is no proceesus with that name listed
<nfk> dmoyne, try pulseaudi -k && pulseaudio -v
<nfk> and if does work then copy and paste the huge output to pastebin
<nfk> or try to understand on your own what goes own
<nfk> i expect it should say something long the lines "device locked, skipping" or something like that when it gets to your sound hardware
<dmoyne> it does work but with no end
<nfk> oh, an idea
<nfk> lsof /dev/snd/*
<nfk> what does that return?
<nfk> dmoyne, yes, it will output a lot
<nfk> dmoyne, and you can kil lit by clicking Ctrl+C with that terminal active
<dmoyne> if I add pastebinit and doCtrl+C I do not get a URL for you
<nfk> yes, you can't do it that way
<nfk> well, you could from another terminal do pulseaudio -k
<nfk> that way pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio -v | pastebin would work
<nfk> just remember that sometimes after pulseaudio -k the application will be automatically restarted before the pulseaudio -v one is started
<nfk> but in that case output of pulseaudio -v will be only few lines instead of a lot
<dmoyne> you mean pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio -v | pastebinit
<nfk> yes
<dmoyne> after CTR+C no URL proposed which is normal
<nfk> no, instead in another terminal do pulseudio -k
<nfk> it will kill the pulseaudio -v instance
<dmoyne> I am lost here in one terminal pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio -v | pastebinit
<nfk> Ctrl+C kills the pulseaudio -v | pastebinit command as whole
<nfk> yes
<dmoyne> and in another pulseaudio -k only
<nfk> yes after you confirm that pulseaudio -v has printed all the interesting output (about 1 or 2 seconds should be enough)
<nfk> and please also post lsof /dev/snd/* | pastebin
<nfk> it's short, simple and will provide a good insight as to what is going on
<dmoyne> ok pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio -v | pastebinit in one terminal
<dmoyne> in another pulseaudio -k only but I get a message in first terminal that has stopped like you are trying to send an empty message
<dmoyne> no URL
<nfk> argh, just do lsof /dev/snd/* | pastebinit
<nfk> to hell with that pulseaudio -v
<dmoyne> idem at the end the message as told above
<dmoyne> no URL
<nfk> are you sure pastebinit is the right application?
<dmoyne> what do you mean
<nfk> i don't use it myself so i might be wrong on its name
<lordievader> nfk: What would be wrong with it?
<lordievader> nfk: It just uploads everything it gets through stdin to paste.ubuntu.com in the default case.
<nfk> dmoyne, actually, do you have lsof installed?
<lordievader> If there is output that is.
<nfk> lordievader, not if it's the error stream
<dmoyne> dmesg|grep snd|pastebinit
<dmoyne> forget preceeding message ; no lsof running but might be intalled I check
<dmoyne> it is installed
<nfk> lsof will not be running
<nfk> it's a program that shows which program has opened the particular file
<dmoyne> do I uninstall
<nfk> no
<nfk> lsof /dev/snd/* will show what has opened the system files corresponding to your sound abstraction files
<dmoyne> do I run this in terminal
<nfk> yes, lsof /dev/snd/*
<dmoyne> done
<nfk> well, did it output anything?
<dmoyne> nada
<nfk> now try pulseuadio & and then try using an audio application
<nfk> you can start the audio application from gui
<nfk> like pavucontrol
<nfk> and see if it still does sees only dummy/doesn't output anything
<nfk> lordievader, could it be that kubuntu has split off alsa module for PA or something
<nfk> basically it doesn't seem like anything has taken control of audio devices
<lordievader> nfk: What do you mean?
<nfk> so pulseaudio should be able to take control
<nfk> assuming there are devices there
<dmoyne> I have the same screen as before for pavucontrol with dummy ouput on third tab
<nfk> getfacl /dev/snd/controlC* | pastebinit
<nfk> try that
<lordievader> nfk: aplay -l does list the devices.
<nfk> aplay is ALSA
<nfk> pulse would be paplay
<dmoyne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7907495/
<lordievader> nfk: I know, but in my understanding PA rides on top of ALSA.
<nfk> and alsa would not appear as having opened the files, basically the kernel alsa is what allows for those device nodes in /dev/snd/ to be created and then applications would use libalsa to use those device nodes
<nfk> dmoyne, permissions look correct
<nfk> and nothing has opened those files
<nfk> in short, it should work
<nfk> the only explanation at this point is that your pulseaudio is not able to use those files
<nfk> which can only happen with custom configuration or missing modules
<nfk> and frankly at this point i do not remember enough about PA to tell which of those cases it is and i really should let anotehr user use the computer for a while
<nfk> *another
<nfk> actually, maybe i can
<nfk> i don't see module-alsa-card in your PA module list
<nfk> it's either not loaded or not even present on your system or something
<nfk> in case if it's present but not loaded it's likely due to misconfiguration
<nfk> dmoyne, lordievader, the system should have /usr/lib64/pulse-4.0/modules/module-alsa-card.so
<nfk> best try /usr/lib64/pulse*/modules/module-alsa-card.so
<nfk> *best try ls /usr/lib64/pulse*/modules/module-alsa-card.so
<nfk> *best try ls /usr/lib/pulse*/modules/module-alsa-card.so
<nfk> this will work also on 32 bit systems
<lordievader> nfk: /usr/lib64 doesn't exist on my Kubuntu partition. The .so files exists though.
<lordievader> Oehh, fancy Gentoo has PA5 :D
<nfk> for a while, i think
<nfk> and how do you know it's gentoo?
<trevize> hello, I have a fat32 hd with shitloads of lost files in it. do u guys know a software where I can recover those files in kubuntu?
<nfk> i have had 5.0 for over a month at least
<lordievader> nfk: That's what I run ;)
<nfk> me too
<nfk> i thought i had accidentlly posted my pat with 5.0
<dmoyne> I have this module installed in usr/lib64/pulse-4.0/modules/
<nfk> er.. .what was i even trying to type there?
<nfk> dmoyne, and does that folder really not include module-alsa-card.so?
<nfk> this sounds weird
<nfk> can any kubuntu user confirm that file is present on their systems?
<lordievader> nfk: I just did.
<nfk> and it is there, right?
<lordievader> In /usr/lib/pulse-4.0, yes.
<nfk> lordievader, can you do something like equery b for kubuntu to find what installed that file for your kubuntu?
<nfk> <--- not very apt with debian utilities
<tsimpson> 'dpkg -S /path'
<tsimpson> or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> or !find
<lordievader> Its from 'pulseaudio' package.
<nfk> dmoyne, have you been deleting files?
<dmoyne> I have /usr/lib/pulse-4.0/modules/module-alsa-card.so
<nfk> dmoyne, anyway, reinstall pulseaudio
<nfk> herp
<nfk> then say so
<nfk> no need to reinstall pulseaudio then
<nfk> dmoyne, then it must be your configuratio
<nfk> n
<nfk> and it was done by someone who admins your system
<dmoyne> when you update a distribution normaly you delete files
<nfk> dmoyne, are you sure pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio & not enough to fix your audio?
<nfk> no, you don't delete files
<nfk> *is not enough
<nfk> okay, letting another person use the system, bb
<dmoyne> ok I do now complete reinstallation of pulsaudio that I already did before
<nfk> i said pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio &
<nfk> if that does not help, then it must be configuration issue
 * nfk out
<lordievader> nfk: Thanks for the help :D
<BluesKaj> which audio chip dmoyne ? I asked yesterday, but I've forgoten
<dmoyne> pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio & gives me this [1] 8734
<dmoyne> but does not bring sound back
<dmoyne> but in kubuntu sound setting "Serveur de son PulseAudio" apears which is a good point
<mcstr____> hmmm.... any idea where i have stored an icon theme? it's not in /usr/share/icons and i can't find it anywhere via the search function, however it must be in the right folder as i see it and cen select it in application appeareance in system settings
<mcstr____> its also not in my own home folder/.icons
<dmoyne> what do you mean by audio chip
<dmoyne> do you want me to reinstall pulseaudio now
<dmoyne> BluesKaj: do you mean sound card
<BluesKaj> dmoyne, chip listed in alsamixer upper left
<dmoyne> HDA Intel MID / Realtek ALC888
<mcstr____> found it it was in /.kde/share/icons
<dmoyne> BluesKaj: I think I have reached the end of the discussion with the help of many
<dmoyne> I have sent screenshots and likes to files
<dmoyne> I will com back at the same time tomorrow
<dmoyne> Thanks
<BluesKaj> dmoyne, I did explain about the bug with that chip on upgrades
<dmoyne> do you think it is related to the intel sound card
<dmoyne> have you found what mades the bug
<BluesKaj> dmoyne, no i haven't , the bug is well known , but seems to be easily solved most of the time
<dmoyne> not in my case except for modprobe snd_hda_intel + sudo alsa force-reload each time after boot
<dmoyne> can this be definely solved with an upgrade
<BluesKaj> dmoyne, what are you running atm ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Could you give the bug #?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I think it's this one Bug #1003312
<ubottu> bug 1003312 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[M31EI Series, Realtek ID 861] No sound at all from speakers or headphones" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003312
<gregh357> o7  greetz
<gregh357> need some help with kontact:  I have skype installed and can not get it to utilize the call or sms function...is there a different app i can use or can i use the external app funtion in the settings dialogue?   any help or hint would be useful
<lordievader> dmoyne: Could you see if the solution from the bug report BluesKaj gave us works? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1003312/comments/5
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1003312 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[M31EI Series, Realtek ID 861] No sound at all from speakers or headphones" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dmoyne> I will check this for tomorrow around same time thanks
<kamesh> Hi all, I have a sony vaio duo 11 which is an ultrabook. It does not have any dedicaed graphics card. Just the on board one like most of the ultrabooks these days. For some reason, the chromium and Opera does not obey system resolution. Mine is 1920x1080. Whereas I think chromium and opera both run a much lower resolution. I tried "chromium-browser  --disable-gpu". But still it does not solve the issue. Any pointers why this is
<kamesh> happening.
<dmoyne> I can answer now : no because I do no have" model=generic" in file "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" but I have these 2 lines:
<dmoyne> # Cause optional modules to be loaded above generic modules
<dmoyne> install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-ioctl32 ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq ; }
<kamesh> Screenshot is here: http://i.imgur.com/rukkVQD.png
<dmoyne> but I do not think it is what you said
<lordievader> dmoyne: Not really, was just checking the bug report. That however was for Precise.
<kamesh> any pointers guys?
<trevize> hello, I have a fat32 hd with shitloads of lost files in it. do u guys know a software where I can recover those files in kubuntu?
<kamesh> trevize: As long as you can mount the HD you should be able to recover the files.
<kamesh> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<dmoyne> so to conclude fot today: nothing really new
<dmoyne> bye
<nfk> kamesh, step 1, create HDD (or whatever you meant by HD) image on a good medium, step 2, create a copy of the image, step 3, play around, step 4 if you mess up, just overwrite the bad copy with original image and go to step 3
<nfk> that's how you should be doing it
<nfk> in real life you rarely have that much free space so you just do it in-place
<nfk> just be-ware to not write anything to that file system
<nfk> and in future consider using at least NTFS
<nfk> FAT are not journalised and therefore will lose your data without blinking an eye
<nfk> then again, a bad fs will do that even with a journal *kicks ext4*
<kamesh> nfk: I did not ask a question about loosing my data. It was trevize. The question that asked which is still unanswerd you can find above
<nfk> sorry
<nfk> i avoid fat so i can't recommend any (if it was a Linux FS, I could) except to create an image ASAP and then look for a way to salvage data
<kamesh> Hi all, I have a sony vaio duo 11 which is an ultrabook. It does not have any dedicaed graphics card. Just the on board one like most of the ultrabooks these days. For some reason, the chromium and Opera does not obey system resolution. Mine is 1920x1080. Whereas I think chromium and opera both run a much lower resolution. I tried "chromium-browser  --disable-gpu". But still it does
<nfk> it could as well be the drive itself going bad and corrupting the FAT structure which maintains records of files
<kamesh> Screenshot is here: http://i.imgur.com/rukkVQD.png
<kamesh> nfk: True and I agree
<nfk> kamesh, it makes no sense about your ultrabook
<nfk> i mean, resolution can only be set for your display and then used by the root window
<nfk> e.g. your desktop or a fullscreen game
<nfk> but both are applications which have no way in hell to have their own resolution
<nfk> though they could have wrong DPI (a.k.a. PPI) though at least chrome sounds like something that should have pretty good support for high PPI
<kamesh> nfk: What could be the problem then according to you? This is beyond my understanding. It is certainly not about fonts.
<nfk> oh right, there's a screenshot
<nfk> let's see
<kamesh> ok
<nfk> hmm...
<kamesh> I can also provide other screenshots
<nfk> could be wrong DPI/PPI
<nfk> for now, not needed
<Torededer> anyone know how to get the buttonson an ibm thinkpad to work
<nfk> kamesh, what's your screen size (e.g. 15", 13"?)
<kamesh> Its a 11 inch ultrabook
<nfk> Torededer, which buttons
<nfk> kamesh, yeah, high PPI
<kamesh> Screen resolution is 1920x1080
<nfk> yes, i got that from the image
<kamesh> yes
<nfk> that's like more than double of what this desktop display has
<nfk> now.... does KDE/Kubuntu look correct? As in not too small to be readable?
<Torededer> like the volume buttons, the brightness and the built in buttons on it
<nfk> kamesh, i almost feel inclined to say that chromium might be taking into account your PPI but then again KDE/Qt should have really good PPI support, too
<kamesh> Except Chromium and Opera-developer for linux, everything looks good.
<kamesh> Since Opera-developer is based on Chromium project, I think it also suffers from the same proble on my hardware
<nfk> Torededer, i think they should work out of the box but do try reading either ubuntu or arch wiki about thinkpad
<nfk> literally search for thinkpad in those two wikis and you'll find what you were looking for
<nfk> kamesh, and those two are too huge?
<Torededer> nfk it tried using the program "tpb" but i dont know how to get it to work
<buriedalive> hi all
<kamesh> Yes
<nfk> Torededer, for me they just work out of the box
<nfk> and the only extra software i use is for hadaps
<nfk> that is, the accelerometer based HDD protection software
<nfk> kamesh, i'm pretty sure it's related to the PPI of your display
<nfk> but if it's a bug or something, you better ask chromium guys
<Torededer> nfk ok ill try it
<kamesh> nfk: screenshot for opera. http://i.imgur.com/Dq5j6ne.png
<kamesh> Ok. I will try and ask the Chromium or Opera people then
<nfk> sorry for not being able to help
<buriedalive> and chrome?
<nfk> kamesh, actually, check chromium settings, maybe it has something about  UI size or something
<nfk> like huge/gigantic/titanic
<buriedalive> Installing Google Chrome will add the Google repository so your system will automatically keep Google Chrome up to date. If you don’t want Google's repository, do “sudo touch /etc/default/google-chrome” before installing the package
<nfk> buriedalive, why are you recommending someone to use proprietary software?
<buriedalive> nfk: I think
<buriedalive> I use
<nfk> and even more so 3rd party repositories of proprietary software
<nfk> and i use my hands to hit people, doesn't mean it's a good thing
<buriedalive> chromium hav't flash
<nfk> my gentoo doesn't have flash either
<nfk> nor does my kubuntu
<nfk> and i was watching videos on history last night
<nfk> via mpv and downloading my favourites with cclive
<nfk> also i think kubuntu's firefox has been patched to support DASH and actualy can use YouTube's HTML5 player
<nfk> though vanilla Firefox still is missing DASH protocol support even in Aurora, as far as I know
<buriedalive> chrome include flash video
<nfk> i know, patched by Google
<nfk> but as  I just said, Kubuntu 14.04 actually seems to be able to play YouTube out of the box
<nfk> and what else would you need flash for?
<nfk> every decent video site not only has DASH-less HTML5 but usually has a download button!
<buriedalive> it is my problem, return to 12.04 lts
<nfk> return?
<buriedalive> I return only
<nfk> and 12.04 is effectively 3 years old by now
<nfk> and that's being generous
<nfk> i'm sorry, but I can't understand what youre trying to say
<buriedalive> I just waitin
<nfk> for what?
<nfk> 12.04 will get support dropped in 3 months, right?
<nfk> and it's already 3 years old
<buriedalive> waitin for global update
<nfk> since version freeze ought to have happened around december 2011/january 2012
<nfk> global?
<buriedalive> no)
<buriedalive> 12.04 support 7 years
<nfk> i really don't believe that
<nfk> 14.04 certainly has shortened support cycle and what you are quoting might be for server version or something
<buriedalive> just warning
<nfk> warning?
<buriedalive> to upgrade
<nfk> waiting or warning?
<buriedalive> 12.04 will more than 5 years supported
<nfk> so you're not going to upgrade because it works for you even though you could be living in now not past, whatever, go enjoy yourself but that doesn't explain why you are recommending 3rd party and proprietary repositories
<buriedalive> sorry for my bad russians
<nfk> you haven't used russian so far
<buriedalive> ðåëèç 12.04 áóäåò åùå ïîääåðæèâàòüñÿ 5 ëåò, êàê è áûëî ñêàçàíî çàðàíåå
<nfk> fix your encoding and then come back, actually, keep it to yourself
<buriedalive> Release 12.04 will still be maintained 5 years, as was said in advance
<buriedalive> my system got update weekly, 12.04, nfk?
<gregh357> in Kontact under the Configure the Contact Actions  I can not get the Dial Phone Number function or the Send SMS function to work.They are both set to use Skype, I already have Skype installed and running - still  no joy  :(
<gregh357> error = There is no application set which could be executed.
<gregh357> Please go to the settings dialog and configure one.
<gregh357> it is already set to use Skype though?  can not find an answer for this anywhere
<buriedalive> gregh357: stay wait
<gregh357> ok
<buriedalive> gregh357:your OS?
<gregh357> Kubuntu 14.04 Trusty
<buriedalive> i386?
<buriedalive> gregh357: yea?
<gregh357> no...using 64 bit
<nfk> gregh357, all i can say, i heard that recently skype dropped support for its plugin api or something though i'm not sure if that's what was used for those features
<buriedalive> damnit
<buriedalive> bad
<gregh357> will ekiga or sflphone work?  those are other options
<nfk> gregh357, you could try asking in #kontact maybe
<nfk> gregh357, i have no idea
<nfk> i have no friends so to say
<gregh357> they got a channel?  go figure - lol
<nfk> KDE has a lot of specialized channels
<buriedalive> who need 32 - wget http://elmisery.ru:8083/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.13-1_i386.deb
<buriedalive> it my
<gregh357> i'm in kontact channel - will try there.  thanks though
<nfk> and Kontact is pretty much a whole another framework on its own even before KDE frameworks splitting [and needless if you ask me]
<buriedalive> gregh357: skype site too bad, I dont know how to download x64 version
<nfk> there is no amd64 version of skype for any platform as far as i know
<nfk> certainly none for linux
<nfk> you just have to use multilib (not an issue for Ubuntu/Kubuntu)
<buriedalive> yeah)
<buriedalive> howto download 64
<byte> n8
<nfk> night
<Guest9154> ok
<buriedalive> link if  I known
<valorie> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<buriedalive> no no, so bad actions ubottu
<buriedalive> and old versions downloads
<valorie> buriedalive: if you think ubottu has out-of-date information, please tell the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<valorie> ubottu: <3
<buriedalive> valorie: to yuou
<buriedalive> heh
<buriedalive> who said that I'm talking about
<valorie> buriedalive: I don't use skype, so I only asked ubottu to be helpful
<buriedalive> valorie: good
<valorie> buriedalive: also, we're a community here, and we can all update the wiki if needed as well
<buriedalive> wait, I know this some
<buriedalive> try http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-64/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_amd64.deb
<buriedalive> download a 32 package
<buriedalive> really?
<buriedalive> it's skype joke?
<bugger> hi all - i've got a kubuntu system running on a quad core 3ghz machine, yet it runs like a 386 with turbo turned off - nothing stands out in ksysguard as using a lot of cpu, everything is listed at less than 10%, although the graph shows at all times at least one core is at 100% load
<bugger> i've turned off a bunch of the indexing and effects features, but i don't think i should have to, i've got a reasonably fast system...
<bugger> any ideas what i can look at to try to get this to at least respond reasonably? at the moment you can click on a menu then go make coffee while waiting for it to appear
<buriedalive> you installed really kubuntu 12.04 or?
<buriedalive> bugger:
<bugger> had 14.03 and just upgraded to 14.04 but no change
<buriedalive> so bad
<bugger> yeah scrolling in firefox is painful, and can't really have more than 2 tabs open if i want any sort of ability to do anything
<buriedalive> install better a clean system, all saya about it
<bugger> yeah i'm starting to think that's what i'll have to do
<redbull> I am new to Kubuntu and KDE.  I am trying to make my panel dark.  Everything I have changed as far as themes do not effect the panel.  Any suguestions
<bugger> I just don't want to do that and have it the same because of some install choice
<valorie> bugger: you might have to ditch the old panel and create a new one once your theme is installed
<valorie> dunno, have never tried it
<buriedalive> and if sudo aptitude autoremove
<buriedalive> apt-get install -f
<buriedalive> and autoclean
<buriedalive> who knownw
#kubuntu 2014-07-31
<buriedalive> and now, I got a new version of skype x64 for ubuntu
<buriedalive> wget http://elmisery.ru:8083/skype-ubuntu-trusty_4.3.0.37-1_amd64.deb
<Oloryn> ooooooh
<buriedalive> Oloryn: night?
<buriedalive> Oloryn: a u wanned to update skype?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<duskye> anyone here use the amd properitary drivers? I need some help regarding text displayed on screen
<duskye> when i'm on the open source driver, all the text looks fine, but once i install the fgrlx driver, the texts startts to look a little bit blurry
<duskye> i've googled my problem and i can't seem to find a definite answer
<Torededer> hey does anyone know how to make kde faster? i have a computer that has like 605 mb of physical ram and i need my computer to not lag out so :p
<SunTsu> Torededer: don't use KDE
<SunTsu> There's smaller environments and windowmanagers, like fvwm, blackbox and such, use one of those
<BluesKaj> 605 ram isn't enough to run kde efficiently
<BluesKaj> kubuntu recommends  1G at least but 2G is probly the real minimum for decent speed
<Torededer> SunTsu what do you mean?
<Torededer> BluesKaj the original Ubuntu lags out really bad
<SunTsu> Torededer: exactly what I wrote. If you don't have 2-4 mb RAM or more: don't use KDE, use something smaller
<Torededer> SunTsu i use lightdm as my display manager because kdm didnt work
<SunTsu> Torededer: That should have given you a hint that KDE is not for you.
<Torededer> SunTsu is that one of the smaller programs you were talking about?
<SunTsu> Torededer: No, lightdm as is the login manager, KDE is a desktop environments that contains a window manager. You probably don't want to use a desktop environment mut a small window manager alone
<Torededer> SunTsu then what should i do? the versions of ubuntu like Xubuntu and Lubuntu Froze on the installation process
<SunTsu> Torededer: like the ones I mentioned
<SunTsu> Torededer: install some window managers using e.g. apt-get or the software center and use lightdm at login time to choose which window manager you want to run
<BluesKaj> Torededer, kdm is no longer the default DM Kubuntu , lightdm is now, but as I said you don't have enough memory to run Kubuntu efficeintly or knome or unity =, try xfce or lubuntu
<BluesKaj> knome :) -gnome
<Torededer> BluesKaj but like i said to SunTsu Lubuntu hung on the installation process
<BluesKaj> what about xubuntu?
<Torededer> SunTsu so my slowness is partly caused by my window manager you're saying?
<SunTsu> Torededer: then just install lxde on your own
<Torededer> BluesKaj that too
<SunTsu> Torededer: that of your graphical userinterface, yes
<Torededer> SunTsu Will my desktop and other places still look the same?
<SunTsu> Torededer: No, they will look different but your data will still be there and be usable
<BluesKaj> Torededer, check this out, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<rawrmonster> is 32 bit recommended for a reason? I know there used to be problems with flash and other such programs that needed wrappers to use the 32 bit version on 64 bit, but most of that has been fixed by now. Is there something I am missing? Is multi arch not as good on kubuntu as ubuntu?
<tsimpson> it's only recommended because it will work on both 32 and 64 bit systems
<tsimpson> the 64 bit version works just as well these days
<SunTsu> rawrmonster: if you have significantly less than 4GB of RAM 32Bit could be better
<rawrmonster> Sorry had to walk away for a second. I have 8GB of ram and an i7 processor
<SunTsu> rawrmonster: go 64Bit, no question
<SunTsu> I use 64bit ubuntu for year, no complains
<rawrmonster> It just seems odd to recommend older architecture. Almost every computer sold now days is 64 bit or arm
<SunTsu> as tsimpson wrote: 64bit doesn't work on all machines, it's a "better safe than sorry" recommendation
<rawrmonster> What is a good cross platform file moving tool. I have another computer that is windows samba always ends up getting messed up wile transfering big files. I am trying to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu and want to back up all my important files. Its all over the lan.
<SunTsu> rawrmonster: rsync
<mcstr_> hmmm question to you guys... let's say i wanna build a custom kubuntu distribution via remastersys would it be legal to not only integrate the latest firefox but also some plugins/addons per default?
<mcstr_> ....
<lordievader> mcstr_: I think that question is better suited for #kubuntu-devel
<mcstr_> @lordievader ok thx
<ke5bgv> Hi everyone
<ke5bgv> when will Kubuntu 5 be released?
<ke5bgv> meaning final, with all bugs fixed.
<ke5bgv> Hi Harshita
<lordievader> ke5bgv: Kubuntu 5? Do you mean KF5?
<ke5bgv> yes
<lordievader> ke5bgv: Should be released according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_Frameworks_5#Release_schedule
<ke5bgv> TY for the info,
<lordievader> ke5bgv: However it won't be included in Kubuntu until at least 15.04
<ke5bgv> I see, I will wait to install it at a different time.
<ke5bgv> I sure hope Netflix works on Linux soon, not very happy with that.
<Torededer> SunTsu thank you for your help
<Torededer> Anybody know if its possible to change the kubuntu bootlogo to something else? on my computer it is lo-res and ugly so i wanted to change it, if possible
<lordievader> Torededer: That is actually quite fun to do: http://brej.org/blog/?p=158
<Torededer> lordievader hooray! someone who i know could help me!
<Torededer> lordievader could i get some personal experience? did you do this yourself?
<lordievader> Torededer: Yes, I have made a couple of very simple themes using that guide.
<Torededer> lordievader what method did you use?
<lordievader> Torededer: What do you mean method? I follow the guide.
<Torededer> lordievader it says there is 3 ways, x11 plugin, virtual victim, and using your real computer
<lordievader> Torededer: Ah, the last one with the 'plymouth --show-splash' script.
<Torededer> lordievader thank you for the info. i will try it later! ;)
<lordievader> Torededer: Good luck ;)
<BadBIOS> mmm... this IRC thingy seems cool.. :)
<BluesKaj> BadBIOS, it's been around for years :)
<bprompt> decades to be fair =)
<lordievader> Protocol from '80 or something, right?
<bprompt> not sure  if 80's...but I've been on... since early 90's
<BadBIOS> yeah, but I never knew it.. am so shocked, no more Facebook :-p
<BluesKaj> yeah early 90s
<lordievader> August 1988 according to Wikipedia ;)
<lordievader> BadBIOS: I use Facebook's im via irc ;)
<BluesKaj> yeah for the US defence dept and universities
<BadBIOS> Thats great guys, now this will be my hangout... so this means you all use Kubuntu, since this a Kubuntu channel?
<BluesKaj> bad  yes
<BluesKaj> BadBIOS,^
<BadBIOS> and I can connect this to my facebook> #wow
<BluesKaj> best to use an irc client rather than facebook
<BadBIOS> yeah, I wonder why noone ever told me IRC was this cool.. o.O
<bprompt> BadBIOS:    heaploads of channels in the server by the way... just run a /list  <--    and there are many other servers too, each with hundred or so  of channels
<bprompt> on some irc clients... you can also just do /channels
<BadBIOS> good, lemme see what else this IRC thingy can do
 * lordievader waves to BadBIOS 
<bprompt> BadBIOS:     well.... it can't cook breakfast for you, or make your bed or flush the toilet, that much you can take into account =P
<BadBIOS> true, but i am investigating the possibility of it ironing my clothes :-p
<lordievader> Cant we combine sudo with IRC???
<BadBIOS> mm.. how does one wave? I dont see a place for that
<bprompt> good luck on that... still the ol` "elbow grease" works wonders for that :P
<lordievader> BadBIOS: /me ;)
<bprompt> BadBIOS:    /me whatever text here
<lordievader> sudo make me a sandwich ;)
 * bprompt thwaps BadBIOS  with a smelly fish
<lordievader> Relevant: http://xkcd.com/149/
<BadBIOS> yeah, or better yet, sudo fetch remote :-p
<BadBIOS> lordievader i am really wondering how to do that.. maybe am dumb :-p
<bprompt> BadBIOS:    there's a #ubuntu channel as well... many folks there as well :)
<BadBIOS> yeah, but with the Mir-saga, who wants Ubuntu :-p
<lordievader> BadBIOS: Do what?
 * lordievader this?
<BadBIOS> yeah... when I type "/lordivader wave" nothing happens?
<BadBIOS> hit /lordievader
<lordievader> BadBIOS: type "/me wave" (without the quotes)
<lordievader> Hey, that ain't nice.
 * BadBIOS wave
<lordievader> There ya go.
 * genii makes more coffee
<BadBIOS> now how do I wave at you
 * BadBIOS wave /lordievader
<BluesKaj>  o/
<bprompt> BadBIOS:    /me whatever text here
 * BadBIOS hits bprompt and lordivader with a couple of rotten fish
<BadBIOS> ohh, I get it.. lol
<lordievader> Pff, youth of today...
<bprompt>     Õ¿Õ
<BadBIOS> mm.. now gotta learn how to make a persons' name appear first.. gotta Google
<bprompt> BadBIOS:      type the first characters, and press <tab>    just like in "bash" prommpt
<bprompt> most irc clients do "autocompletion"
<BadBIOS> Wooow.. this is soo awesome, it works.. thanks
<BadBIOS> bprompt: yeah, it REALLY works
<bprompt> <tab><tab><tab><tab>   will simply loop through the matching nick entries available... so stop tabbing when you found the one you want..and space or type in or whatever else :P
<BadBIOS> bprompt: Good, and btw I dont see those channels, the likes of UBunntu.. am using Quassel IRC, is there a command for that or something
<bprompt> quassel...hmmm right the kubuntu default.... I prefer xchat, there's also Konversation.. which is also kde
<bprompt> BadBIOS:     type ->  /join #ubuntu <-- for example
<bprompt> and there's also KVirc....which is another good one too, I still prefer xchat though =)
<BadBIOS> woooow.. pure magic, it works!
<BadBIOS> I will try those others and choose one :-p
<BadBIOS> and how do I get a list of all available channels?
<bprompt> BadBIOS:    I think is either /list or /channels
<Pici> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Pici> freenode has 50,000 channels, /list will flood you off.
 * BadBIOS so this means the developers of Kubuntu are part of this channel? #shocked
<Pici> There are some here, yes. (not myself, I don't even use Kubuntu)
<BluesKaj> some are
<lordievader> BadBIOS: Most of them reside in #kubuntu-devel.
<BadBIOS> woooow!!! I respect those people!! I hope they are friendly
<lordievader> BadBIOS: They are :)
<BadBIOS> woow!! Thanks Lordievader, bprompt and pici.... this is such a great place.. I am gonna tell all my friends!
<bprompt> np
<BadBIOS> and before I quit, is this IRC thingy kinda secure? can I get malware through it? is it privacy-conscious like Tor?
<yofel> only if you click on malware links that someone posts, common sense applies. Privacy not really, e.g. I can see your IP in your hostname (you can request a hostname cloak in #freenode if you don't want that)
<bprompt> BadBIOS:     nothing stops malicious code or malicious behaviour,  is not encouraged by far on most channels, most are family-friendly,  but is like any other medium, if you look for junk, you can find junk, if you look for educational creative material, you'd find it too
<bprompt> I mean  is not like google encourages anyone to get pr0n....but hey, if your search query string is just that, you'll find it, if it isn't, you won't :)
<BadBIOS> ohh, so does IRC use encryption or is data sent in plain text?
 * gomiboy searched 'cute kittens' and found pr0n...
<yofel> plain text by default usually, most irc servers do support SSL though if you want encryption
<yofel> BadBIOS: see https://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml for freenode
<BadBIOS> good.. will check on that.. thanks y'all :)
 * BadBIOS bigups everyone, goes to sleep feeling like I just won a lottery.. I wonder why I never noticed IRC before..
<valorie> nice, another new IRC user
<valorie> I love to see that
<TheFakeazneD525> halp
<TheFakeazneD525> I cannot torrent the Kubuntu 14.04 LTS ISO
<TheFakeazneD525> I get "Error: Requested download not authorized for use with this tracker"
<valorie> odd, I'm torrenting it
<TheFakeazneD525> should I see if the 32 bit one downloads?
<TheFakeazneD525> wait
<TheFakeazneD525> I chose 14.04 instead of 14.04.1
<valorie> ah
<valorie> www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu is where you might start
<TheFakeazneD525> The 14.04.1 torrent is working
<valorie> and yes, those offer the .1 release
<valorie> great!
<TheFakeazneD525> :D
<valorie> I'm still seeding the 14.04.0 also
<valorie> but I'm not sure the torrent file is on offer anywhere
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: I have conflicting feelings about the codename "Utopic Unicorn"
<TheFakeazneD525> You?
<valorie> I always think they are silly
<valorie> but "unicorn" is fun
<valorie> what do you think?
<TheFakeazneD525> It's alright
#kubuntu 2014-08-01
<ShalokShalom> please, can anybody help us ?
<ShalokShalom> http://i.imgur.com/MOMe0Os.png
<ShalokShalom> how remove kubuntu this touchpad kcm from kde ? where is it placed ?
<d> hi
<Guest70257> je suis driss de maroc j'ai utilise system ubuntu
<valorie> !fr > Guest70257
<ubottu> Guest70257, please see my private message
<Guest70257> pour quoi ??
<valorie> !fr | Guest70257
<ubottu> Guest70257: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<valorie> :(
<lordievader> Good morning.
<HailJohn> is it possible to install the aur on kubuntu? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_User_Repository
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FlashDel> hi folks! i upgraded to the current kubuntu version and now i got a problem: its connected to ldap, but i can only login with local user, because on the default start screen i have to choose between the local users, but i cannot see the ldap users. Is there a possibility to change this start screen to type in a username and not just select it?
<zhao> hello
<zhao> is everyone here
<zhao> hello
<weymmonnd> olah
<weymmonnd> alguem on?
<weymmonnd> naum sei mexer nesse troço
<weymmonnd> alguem pod dar uma força?
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<weymmonnd> olah
<weymmonnd> anyone speak ennglish?
<naklov67> Hello
<naklov67> is anyone there? I need help
<naklov67> At first, excuse me for my english, I'm not a native speaker. I want to know how to boot a program in kubuntu startup. I made some searches, but I not able to dot it.
<ScottyK> Greetings! I've shared the Public Folder in my /home, and my Win7 computer can access it and read files no problem. I then shared another folder on a separate drive. Win7 found the directory, but can't access it further. Did I miss a setting somewhere? Thanks!
<daedaluz_> could someone explain what is happening here http://i.imgur.com/g5Xbq7b.jpg
<daedaluz_> fresh 14.04 kubuntu, installed chinese and german language supports
<daedaluz_> and now those languages are all over the place
<vbgunz> I keep getting a time out using smb when trying to open up a Windows share. It used to just work, now it just doesn't, how can I troubleshoot this?
<vbgunz> what the hell is kblockd?
<vbgunz> I think that's stopping me
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> all right, okay here.........
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> goodbye here.....
<pepee> hi. in my system, magic sysrq keys don't work. should they work in kubuntu? if so, what could be the reason for my case?
<xk05> what are the advantages of using Software Updates (Moun) over 'apt-get upgrade'?
<xk05> kernel update, bbiam
<rberg_> pepee: some sysrq features are disabled in /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf
<rberg_> you are goin to need math to determin what ones are enabled :)
<pepee> rberg_, 128+32+16
<pepee> but it doesn't work anyways...
<pepee> could it also be a problem with my keyboard?
<pepee> (laptop kb)
<rberg_> not sure how to test that, xev and keyscan here just show a shift and prntscreen key presses
<pepee> yeah, xev is what I needed...
<pepee> uhm, xev shows "Insert" instead of sysrq..
<rberg_> ahh!
<rberg_> do you have a 'funny' keyboard layout enabled?
<rberg_> when I try it here with xev I get a keycode 50 (keysym 0xffe1, Shift_L) and a keycode 107 (keysym 0xff61, Print)
<pepee> nah, the layout of my keyboard itself is funny :(
<pepee> I hate this kb...
<rberg_> fyi I never see a sysrq key
<pepee> yeah?
<rberg_> yeah, just the 2 keyy presses shift and printscreen
<rberg_> so I think you need to find the printscreen on that keyboard
<pepee> yeah, mine is "printscreen", and "fn"+"printscreen" = "insert"
<pepee> but it should be sysrq, afaik
<rberg_> try without the fn shift-printscreen shoudl do it
<pepee> hmm, I got it: keysym 0xff15, Sys_Req
<pepee> but I don't know how :/
<rberg_> you can also echo "" >/proc/sysrq-trigger but that wont help you recover a broken system
<byte> n8
<keithzg> Does anyone know how to regain OS integration with more recent ie. non-GTK versions of Chrome? I mean like the ability to just click-drag images and downloaded files into a Dolphin window so as to copy them, for example.
<pepee> rberg_, found it, it was fn+del...
#kubuntu 2014-08-02
<keithzg> That's the one thing I dislike about my Chromebook Pixel, no SysReq key!
<redbull> l
<adamremix> hello
<adamremix> i need help
<keithzg> As the saying goes, don't ask to ask, just ask!
<ulla> hi
<codebump> hi all, I want to set some keyboard shortcut bindings to lower/raise opacity for konsole. can anyone help?
<keithzg> Hmm, maybe with a dbus call to change profile, if that's possible?
<keithzg> Damn, doesn't look like it, using qdbus on konsole doesn't show many objects.
<keithzg> Kindof random which ones are callable via dbus, actually.
<codebump> keithzg: Hi, sry for late reply, I am new to dbus call stuff, and cant find some decent examples, can you give me one example to change konsole profile of current console?
<codebump> *konsole
<keithzg> Err, as I said above, it doesn't seem to be possible, the profile switching isn't actually hooked up to be callable via dbus.
<keithzg> best I could do is disable the button for toggling the menubar, haha
<keithzg> qdbus | grep -i konsole | while read k; do qdbus $k /konsole/MainWindow_1/actions/options_show_menubar org.qtproject.Qt.QAction.enabled false; done
<keithzg> But not much else is hooked up. You can get a list of objects by running qdbus | grep konsole | while read k; do qdbus $k; done
<keithzg> You could get a list of profiles via "qdbus org.kde.konsole /Konsole org.kde.konsole.Window.profileList", but I don't see a way to change it per session.
<keithzg> Or at all.
<codebump> keithzg: running any command using qdbus gives me this error. : qdbus: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus': No such file or directory
<otjura> how can this kind of mess happen? http://a.pomf.se/ucpnhi.jpg
<keithzg> codebump: I think the default qdbus is broken by the Qt5 transition, you have to install the package "qdbus-qt5"
<keithzg> (and possibly qtbase5-dev-tools as well, although I'm not sure)
<codebump> its the first one, now its working..
<codebump> keithzg: I think this discussion proves that switching profiles wont be possible until switchprofile cmd is added to dbus... :(  (https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=227&t=108527)
<keithzg> codebump: Yeah, looks like it. You should probably search for (and if there isn't one, open) a feature request along those lines in the bugtracker.
<roboter> hail
<roboter> Ukrainian geeks
<roboter> Ukrainians is fcuken bullshit
<roboter> This shit Ukrainians need to burn in Auschwitz
<roboter> hail hail HAIL
<roboter> it's time to shoot Ukrainian geeks
<keithzg> Yeesh.
 * genii slides keithzg a fresh coffee
 * keithzg sips it gratefully, looks at the clock, and decides to finally go home!
<earrame> I fresh installed kubuntu 14.04 on my pavilion AMD64 with new 1TB HDD. I ma using the stock PS2 keaboard and a logitec wireless USB mouse.  At random times the input devices become unresponsive requiring me to REISUB.  It happens sometimes after several hours of work and sometimes after just 30 minutes.  Sometimes the input freezes and after a couple seconds the screen goes black and it goes to the login screen as if it just rebooted
<valorie> weird
<valorie> if you don't get anybody telling you what logs to look in, earrame
<earrame> And sometimes (rarely)it just goes directly to the login screen without freezing.
<valorie> you might write to the kubuntu-user list, or the kubuntu forum
<valorie> lots of knowledgeable people in both
<earrame> That's a good idea. I have searched forums, but have not posted yet.  That will be my next step.  It is getting annoying.
<soumitra> hi
<dileep> hi, i want to installplasma 5 in kubuntu 14.10
<dileep> i went through some blogs to do it
<dileep> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/07/how-to-install-plasma-5-in-kubuntu-1410.html
<dileep> i'm getting this error in the terminal
<dileep>  kubuntu-plasma5-desktop : Depends: kio-extras but it is not going to be installed
<dileep> " kubuntu-plasma5-desktop : Depends: kio-extras but it is not going to be installed"
<Forsake> :o
<valorie> perhaps try installing it?
<dileep> before this i was not getting this error "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net utopic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D969FE87A516CD9B
<dileep> "
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> this is the "official" blog about it: https://blogs.kde.org/2014/07/15/plasma-5-here-all-ready-eat-your-babies
<dileep> this is what exactly i get now
<dileep> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<dileep> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<dileep> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<dileep> or been moved out of Incoming.
<dileep> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<dileep> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<unopaste> dileep you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<valorie> dileep: please use a !paste
<valorie> oops, !pastebin
<valorie> ffff
<valorie> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Forsake> hello
<dileep> http://pastebin.com/s3H2v8Sv
<valorie> dileep: did you have a completely up-to-date utopic?
<valorie> before installing kubuntu next, did you do `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` ?
<valorie> and thanks for using the pastebin
<dileep> when i run apt-get update i get the output that is in the pastebin link
<Forsake> hein?
<dileep> http://pastebin.com/s3H2v8Sv
<valorie> dileep: please try `sudo apt-get -f install`
<valorie> that will often force fix the broken packages
 * valorie goes to bed
<valorie> hopefully if problems continue, you'll get more help
<dileep> installing forcefully didn't help
<dileep> keeps on asking for kio-extras
<lordievader> Good morning.
<dileep> is there any other better way to install plasma 5 in kubuntu?
<lordievader> dileep: The two ways are using the iso or the ppa/
<soee> dileep: on Unicorn ?
<dileep> yup
<soee> use ppa next
<dileep> 14.10 it is
<dileep> it shows me unmet depedency
<soee> did you installe dkubuntu-plasma5-desktop ?
<soee> kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<santtumann> hello
<lordievader> o/
<Naphatul> whats the proper way to automount a partition at boot?
<Naphatul> via fstab or can dolphin do it?
<dileep> how do i install kio extras package shown in this link
<dileep> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next/+index?field.series_filter=utopic
<big_cassius> hi, any idea why adblock is not working for me on plasma 5? both on firefox and chromium...
<soee> big_cassius: works for me
<soee> on Firefox and Chromium
<soee> dileep: here ?
<dileep> i am still unable to use plasma 5
<soee> dileep: can you join #kubuntu-devel ?
<big_cassius> soee: ok good to know... any suggestion what I may try to fix it?
<soee> big_cassius: no idea it should just work :) are you sue its installed and enabled ?
<big_cassius> soee: ah I indeed seem to have a problem with firefox plugins in general...will try to clear my firefox data and restart. thanks
<jussi> hrm, what is the recommended way to vpn on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dbrom> hello all
<dbrom> I am using kubuntu 14.04 and 13.10 ad have the 14.04 in the basement. Would like to know how to mount a second drive that is internal though a ssh terminal
<rawrmonster> sudo mount /dev/sda* /mountpoint
<rawrmonster> wait if its a second drive it wont be /dev/sda but some other
<dbrom> when i do a df it doesnt show up
<home__> Hej I installed Kubuntu today and I'm trying to set an enviroment variable by writing it into /etc/enviroment like this: http://paste.kde.org/p2ymismvt  I did a reboot after renaming it and tried to do ls $(BOOT_ROOT)
<home__> but it tells me the env var doesnt exist
<tsimpson> home__: $() is for command expansion, ${} is for variable expansion
<home__> it still fails,its also not listed in printenv
<home__> any idea?
<tsimpson> it should work as far as I know
<tsimpson> I can see changes to PATH applied from there
<tsimpson> the only thing I know that ignores /etc/environment is sudo
<home__> hmm ill try another reboo then
<rawrmonster> Is there some way to increase battery life? Things I have tried are (intel p_state, thermald, tlp,)
<rawrmonster> I have kubuntu 14.04 and I have a ton of application crashes and kde lockups. Is there some way to figure out what may be causing this?
<rawrmonster> I am on a fresh install of kubuntu I think I should have stated that.
<genii> The first place to usually start is by looking at the logs in /var/log
<BluesKaj> rawrmonster, make sure you update and upgrade
<rawrmonster> BluesKaj: I am fully updated
<BluesKaj> upgraded as well ?
<rawrmonster> yes
<BluesKaj> have you tried dist-upgrade, it might bring in some required dependencies, rawrmonster
<rawrmonster> BluesKaj: just tried and there is nothing
<BluesKaj> ok , which graphics card, rawrmonster?
<rawrmonster> BluesKaj: intel hd 4000
<rawrmonster> genii: there only errors in any logs in the system log is auth errors from when i mistyped the password
<rawrmonster> its just really annoying because it happens alot. I have had no issues what so ever with ubuntu 14.04 but I really dislike unity
<rawrmonster> I have gotten to the point where kubuntu wont let me press enter on kdm which forced be to restart because everything became unresponsive. the kde menu button has made the full desktop become unresponsive
<BluesKaj> rawrmonster, run,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<rawrmonster> Kernel driver in use: i915
<BluesKaj> do you still have unity installed
<rawrmonster> BluesKaj: No i have kubuntu 14.04 installed not ubuntu
<rawrmonster> The only extra applications I have installed are chromium, devede (avconv), and powertop
<genii> kdm ? The default greeter should be lightdm-kde-greeter
<BluesKaj> rawrmonster, kdm is no longer the default , lightdm is
<rawrmonster> I just figured it was kdm
<BluesKaj> hmm, I have the same gpu, no probs on 14.04
<BluesKaj> and you have the correct driver
<rawrmonster> So you have no idea why it is crashing?
<BluesKaj> not yet
<rawrmonster> hmm I just reloaded system log and i am getting this
<rawrmonster> 08/02/14 01:02:36 PM	rawrmonster	dbus[759]	[system] Rejected send message, 7 matched rules; type="method_return", sender=":1.42" (uid=0 pid=1865 comm="/usr/sbin/dnsmasq --no-resolv --keep-in-foreground") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.4" (uid=0 pid=817 comm="NetworkManager ")
<rawrmonster> It shows 3 times in my logs
<BluesKaj> network management should not cause any graphics problems
<BluesKaj> rawrmonster, check /var/log/syslog for any apperent graphics errors
<BluesKaj> apparent rather
<rawrmonster> BluesKaj: I dont see anything that stands out to me but I pastebin just incase http://pastebin.com/Tbwt4XxZ
<rawrmonster> acpi is battery stuff right?
<BluesKaj> rawrmonster, it's a mystery to me, didn't see anything there that could problematic
<rawrmonster> BluesKaj: hmm that bites
<rawrmonster> quick question while im here
<BluesKaj> system76 , how do you like it other than the immediate problem
<BluesKaj> rawrmonster,^
<rawrmonster> If you open a program with a higher nice level so it has less priority does every program that is spawned off of it have the same nice level?
<rawrmonster> BluesKaj: Ehh for what it is I love it. Battery life is nothing amazing but what do you expect with an i7
<BluesKaj> rawrmonster, I have no idea about nice levels ... genii ?
<genii> Not sure if the child processes have same nice level, sorry
<BluesKaj> rawrmonster, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_%28Unix%29 :)
<rawrmonster> Its ok I just tested it out and figured out my answer!
<BluesKaj> rawrmonster, care to share ?
<rawrmonster> BluesKaj: It looks to share the disk and cpu niceness
<BluesKaj> why do you have custom settings there?
<BluesKaj> err why?
<rawrmonster> Just on a few intensive programs
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> maybe the gpu can't handle the action :)
<rawrmonster> to my knowledge most video encoding is not programed with opencl on linux
<BluesKaj> never tried opencl , no reason to
<rawrmonster> BluesKaj: but yea my cpu has never gone over 40% while transcoding a video
<BluesKaj> not sharing the load with the gpu like it's supposed
<BluesKaj> tp
<rawrmonster> BluesKaj: ehh its pointless with intel hd 4000
<rawrmonster> BluesKaj: its like 2-3 mins faster on windows with opencl than on linux without
<rawrmonster> BluesKaj: if you have a real graphics card it will help alot
<BluesKaj> yes, rawrmonster, I do any video transcoding on my desktop pc which has an elcheapo entry level nvidia 8400gs which is adequate for the job , but I haven't done any for a long time since the pc is also our media server, and connected to the audio system and tv
<rawrmonster> My computer just crashed agin...
<rawrmonster> I had just finished transcoding a dvd had exited the program and then went to open firefox but my bottom bar was frozen. I could type and move the windows around but I could not close any of them or use keyboard short cuts to get to tty1
<rawrmonster> Ugg after a restart it is frozen again. Only thing open is quassel irc
<rawrmonster> I can type but I cant do anything else
<BluesKaj> rawrmonster, I assume you have the Intel OpenCL CPU-drivers installed? ....I have to ask :)
<rawrmonster> Ok now when I tried to reboot because of the system freeze I got a kernel panic saying something about an interupt
<rawrmonster> but I have tried to find it in the system log and there is nothing there
<BluesKaj> rawrmonster, so your cpu is handling a greater part of the load while transcoding, could it be a thermal problem since the cpu was working so hard ...speculating here
<rawrmonster> BluesKaj: but this only happens on kubuntu. When I use ubuntu 14.04 it works with out an issue
<BluesKaj> rawrmonster, do you have nepomuk and akonadi running ?
<BluesKaj> grasping for straws here
<rawrmonster> Nether one is in the system tray
<rawrmonster> Nope both are not running
<BluesKaj> akonadi doesn't show in the system tray afaik, you have to check your system monitor or type akonadi in the kmenu search
<BluesKaj> but being an i7 there shouldn't be an issue
<rawrmonster> brb
<rawrmonster> Ok Im back
<rawrmonster> No more ideas?
<jjeronimo_> hi, is there also a manual in the turkish language?
<jjeronimo_> for kubuntu
<jjeronimo_> installing it on a friends computer
<Technovore> Hi I am trying to get some help with a question about adding a GUI to a headless install.
#kubuntu 2014-08-03
<mango> hi
<jorge> hi
<G__81> i have installed the qt4-doc package in 14.04. How do i access it?
<valorie> G__81: access it?
<valorie> oh, the doc
<valorie> hmmm
<G__81> valorie: i mean where would i find it. Is there an app like devhelp in gnome to access it ?
<valorie> there is the khelpcenter, but I'm not sure it will read qt5 docs
<valorie> worth looking there, I guess
<valorie> it's the Help menu item in every kde application
<valorie> I don't know what devhelp is, so ?
<lordievader> G__81: dpkg -S qt4-doc?
<G__81> lordievader: Thanks it says this
<G__81> The documentation is provided in the new help format and manpage format;
<G__81>  the new help format version can be viewed in conjunction with the Qt Assistant
<G__81>  found in the qt4-dev-tools package.
<lordievader> G__81: Was that a lowercase s?
<G__81> lordievader: i gave both
<G__81> qt4-doc: /usr/share/doc/qt4-doc
<G__81> qt4-doc: /usr/share/doc/qt4-doc/LGPL_EXCEPTION.txt
<G__81> qt4-doc: /usr/share/doc/qt4-doc/copyright
<G__81> qt4-doc: /usr/share/doc/qt4-doc/changelog.Debian.gz
<lordievader> !paste| G__81
<ubottu> G__81: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<G__81> but inside that directory i couldnt find any html files so didnt know how to read those files
<lordievader> G__81: Hmm, then I do not know how to access the docs.
<G__81> lordievader: i got it.
<G__81> its qt4 assistant package which needs to be installed.
<G__81> on installing it, it automatically picks up the docs
<G__81> thanks lordievader
<lordievader> No problem.
<Sanjeb82> test
<Sanjeb82> hi, I am using Kubuntu 14.04, I get to the login and when I try to login to my admin account the only thing that happens is that the login box disappears and my computer doesnt do anything else, im in the guest user now. what should I do to fix my admin or atleast create a new admin to access my documents from the other admin account?
<lordievader> Sanjeb82: Try moving your kde profile.
<Sanjeb82> <lordievader> how do I do that?
<lordievader> Sanjeb82: Open a terminal: mv ~/{.kde,.kde.bak}
<lordievader> Sanjeb82: Then logout and back in.
<Sanjeb82> from the guest account?
<lordievader> Sanjeb82: Ah, from the guest account first run "su <username>"
<valorie> Sanjeb82: your regular user account is not a "admin" account though
<Sanjeb82> @lordievader I get "setgid: Operation not permitted"
<valorie> administrative functions use sudo
<lordievader> Sanjeb82: You get that when you run su?
<Sanjeb82> yup
<lordievader> Sanjeb82: What is the exact command you run?
<Sanjeb82> su sanjeb
<lordievader> Sanjeb82: Hmm, it would explain why you can't login. How did you create this user?
<Sanjeb82> I created the guest from the admin to avoid people accessing my files when I lend it
<Sanjeb82> cant remember how exactly though, been a while
<lordievader> Sanjeb82: I was asking about the sanjeb account, how did you create it?
<Sanjeb82> ah, when I installed kubuntu
<Sanjeb82> I dont have any other admins on my netbook
<lordievader> Sanjeb82: Can you open a tty and login to the user sanjeb from there?
<Sanjeb82> tty = terminal?
<Sanjeb82> sorry, im not that experienced in linux, and i hate windows
<valorie> Sanjeb82: if your files are in your /home, others will not be able to access them without your user account password
<lordievader> Sanjeb82: Press ctrl + alt + f1, that will get you to tty1, from there try to login as sanjeb.
<Sanjeb82> ok
<sanjeb82> @lordievader I was able to access my files through what you told me to but it kept on saying every now and then "asking for cache data failed". other than that I was able to see my files
<sanjeb82> but wasnt able to go back here from there without restarting
<sanjeb82> ah, I should write the command you gave me before to move the profile? could you retype it for me please?
<sanjeb82> <lordievader> and is there a way to come back from the cnrl alt f1 without restarting?
<valorie> sanjeb82: yes, control + alt + f8 usually
<valorie> or try 9 - 12
<valorie> since lordievader seems to be gone for the moment, I'll paste in the mv command he gave you, sanjeb82
<valorie> mv ~/{.kde,.kde.bak}
<valorie> this just moves your old .kde which has configs and such in it, to a .bak file (backup)
<sanjeb82> thank you valorie
<lordievader> sanjeb82: ctrl + alt + f7 actually ;)
<valorie> just remember that your user in linux is not the same as admin in windows
<valorie> one uses sudo to do admin functions
<lordievader> Strange though that su doesn't work but a login from a tty does...
<valorie> there are other ways to protect your files from guest users
<lordievader> Ecrypt-fs (home-folder encryption)?
<sanjeb82> ok, brb, going to try the command
<valorie> hmmm, system seems to think chromium crashed, but it's working just fine
<valorie> I guess that's better than the opposite sitch
<guest-wkpwNX_> weird!! it is not telling me "login incorrect"!!
<valorie> gotta love "An application has crashed on your system (now or in the past"
<guest-wkpwNX_> huh, why did my name change?
<valorie> so helpful
 * lordievader got to go
<valorie> guest-wkpwNX_: the guest nick is offered when you haven't chosen one
<guest-wkpwNX_> I was sanjeb82 before
<valorie> you can change it by typing on its own line: /nick newnick
<valorie> right, but you erased your configs
<guest-wkpwNX_> I didnt use the "mv ~/{.kde,.kde.bak}" yet
<valorie> so your client didn't know what nick you wanted
<valorie> oh, hmmm
<valorie> ah, did you see the above line? [01:20] <-- sanjeb82 (~guest-wkp@77.42.174.142) has left this server (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<valorie> you were pinging out
<valorie> and you had no alternate nick chosen, probably
<sanjeb1982> ok, this is easier
<valorie> you can register with freenode and protect your nick if you like it
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<valorie> in your client you can choose one or more alternates
<valorie> people often use a _ or __ behind their nick
<valorie> like mine is valorie_
<valorie> or valorie__
<sanjeb1982> @valorie the ttyl is not letting me login, it is telling me "login incorrect"
<valorie> are you logging in from your guest account, or your user account?
<sanjeb1982> guest
<sanjeb1982> it worked a while ago, but now nope
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I don't log in from an alternate user very often
<sanjeb1982> lordievader left?
<valorie> can you do the su username in the tty?
<valorie> yes, he left
<valorie> and I'll have to go soon as well
<valorie> 1:30am here
<sanjeb1982> ah ok
<sanjeb1982> @valorie what happens after I move my old kde into backup?
<valorie> when you next login, you'll have clean configs
<valorie> now, you can selectively move stuff back
<valorie> I've done that before with no problem
<sanjeb1982> ok cool
<valorie> you can even just do that in dolphin
<sanjeb1982> I will try to log off guest and log in again and try the ttl again
<valorie> split the window and just drag from the backup to the new and mostly empty .kde
<valorie> sure
<valorie> see you later
<sanjeb1982> see you later and thank you and lordievader for the help :)
<valorie> I hope to see you soon
<crimsondusk> hey, I have a new laptop whose f12 key toggles wireless. this is annoying.. how would I go about removing this toggle? I'd like to use f12 for yakuake
<crimsondusk> this toggle does not appear in KDE settings
<tsimpson> hmm usually you have to hold down the Fn key to achieve the alternative action, it shouldn't happen from just pressing F12
<crimsondusk> it happens for me
<crimsondusk> this is a hp g030
<crimsondusk> it does not happen if I hold down the fn key while pressing f12
<crimsondusk> interesting... xev doesn't pick up on the fn key at all
<crimsondusk> also, pressing f12 without fn held, in addition to toggling wireless, appears to input a strange character
<crimsondusk> pressing f12 without fn causes an x11 key press with keycode 255
<crimsondusk> pressing it with fn yields the expected 96
<tsimpson> seems backward, I've never seen that before
<crimsondusk> specifying "keycode 255 = F12" doesn't appear to help..
<crimsondusk> in xmodmap that is
<crimsondusk> guess I have no option but to make yakuake use another key and try not to hit F12 too often :-/
<crimsondusk> okay really what the heck... the function keys only work as function keys when pressed with fn, not the other way around
<crimsondusk> it's not just f12
<tsimpson> did everything work correctly with the original OS (windows)?
<tsimpson> or did you do what I usually do and wipe it out right away ;0
<crimsondusk> take a guess :)
<crimsondusk> that it came with win 8.1 should help with the guess
<crimsondusk> except that I merely installed ubuntu on dualboot
<tsimpson> I only ask because I suppose it's possible that it could be defective hardware
<crimsondusk> because I do need the windows
<crimsondusk> yeah... it's not really making any sense otherwise
<crimsondusk> I guess I'll go see how it is with win8
<crimsondusk> it behaves exactly the same way on windows yeah
<crimsondusk> so it's likely a hardware fault :-|
<tsimpson> annoying when that happens, but at least you know now
<crimsondusk> yeah.. thanks
<crimsondusk> something tells me that it's a "feature" by our benelovent corporations
<tsimpson> interesting "feature"
<crimsondusk> now that I look at this keyboard more closely
<crimsondusk> the wi-fi/media controls/prt sc/... are on the foreground with the funciton keys on the top left corner in small letters
<crimsondusk> so it really is a "feature"
<crimsondusk> :-|
<nekoxmachina> Hi! I've got a problem installing project-neon on Trusty. I've added the PPA but it keeps telling me when I apt-get that >project-neon<name> depends on stuff that is not available.
<nekoxmachina> What could be the rootcause?
<linuxgirl> Does the plasma 5 iso of utopic boot on UEFI and is it x86 or x64?
<linuxgirl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<linuxgirl> Does the plasma 5 iso of utopic boot on UEFI and is it x86 or x64?
<linuxgirl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<tsimpson> I don't know if it boost UEFI, but it is 64bit
<nekoxmachina> it /should/ boot ok on uefi
<linuxgirl> did  not work here on uefi
<nekoxmachina> linuxgirl: may depend on manufacturer of your motherboard
<linuxgirl> nekoxmachina: L'iso Tahr marche sur UEFI
<nixnash> hello
<BluesKaj> hey nixnash
<nixnash> i just installed kubuntu. so far so good
<BluesKaj> good :)
<nixnash> i have about 4 storage devices (hdd/sdd). sda is my ssd for windows 7. sdc is my 300gb hdd for kubuntu. during the kubuntu installation i mistakenly told the installer app to install the bootloader on sda1, so that ended up whiping out the efi bootloader used for windows 7.
<nixnash> where can i find some directions to install grub on sdc with an option to load windows 7 from sda?
<linuxgirl> nixnash: EFI does not "wipe out" bootloaders of another OS
<linuxgirl> You should be able to increase the boot order of Windows loader in the EFI setup
<nixnash> linuxgirl: the kubuntu installer wiped out the ms bootloader on the windows drive
<linuxgirl> nixnash: It cannot unless you erased Windows or the ESP
<BluesKaj> nixnash, I have a similar setup, the bootloader is installed to the mbr on sda by default, just run sudo update-grub and it will find windows 7
<nixnash> i know i can relatively easily fix the windows efi bootloader with a windows installation disk. but i dont want to swap the boot disk priority to change operating systems.
<linuxgirl> Its not like MBR it should result in an EFI partition should have two folders one called Microsoft and one called Ubuntu
<nixnash> ok. either way, the kubuntu installation made the windows bootloader on the sda drive stop working (for now)
<linuxgirl> There is no overwriting and only one loader in the MBR
<linuxgirl> Did you delete the EFI partition before installing?
<nixnash> nope
<nixnash> i didnt change any partitions on the windows ssd. just the hdd for linux
<BluesKaj> darn uefi, really muks things up for us used to the old reliable BIOS system
<linuxgirl> BluesKaj: EFI is a good system actually
<linuxgirl> But some EFI's are buggy on some computers
<linuxgirl> The nice thing is you can have multiple loaders installed and select the one you want in the setup utility
<BluesKaj> nixnash, try running sudo os-prober, then run, sudo update-grub
<nixnash> BluesKaj: will do. thanks!
<linuxgirl> BluesKaj: OS-prober is not useful with EFI :P
<linuxgirl> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#UEFI_systems_2  This might help (ignore the installing grub part as that's for arch)
<nixnash> linuxgirl: is there a different utility that would work instead of os-prober?
<nixnash> nvm
<linuxgirl> Grub is supposed to detect it on its own I thought when using EFI
<BluesKaj> linuxgirl, uefi was no help to me at all. I wiped the hdd clean and used legacy mode to install W7 then Kubuntu and then all was well
<nixnash> BluesKaj: os-prober gives no output
<nixnash> does it output to a file?
<BluesKaj> linuxgirl, no thatdidn't work for me
<linuxgirl> But sometimes it does not and needs to be done manually especially if fast boot is on on Windows 8 when you install
<BluesKaj> nixnash, what about sudo update-grub
<nixnash> BluesKaj: it found linux images
<nixnash> nothing about the windows 7
<linuxgirl> BluesKaj: The nice thing with EFI is you can use a bootable UEFI shell with a command line interface from where you can locate any .EFI file and boot it even if its not working with the computer directly
<BluesKaj> 0k nixnash then i guess linuxgirl's advice is the way to go
<linuxgirl> Is Windows 7 installed in UEFI mode?
<BluesKaj> linuxgirl, UEFI isn't necessary for a successful dual boot setup. It's unecessarily complicated for my needs , perhaps those who want to retain W8.1 it might be useful, but anyone wanting to use W7 there's no point in it
<nixnash> linuxgirl: i believe so
<nixnash> linuxgirl: fdisk doesnt support gpt (when i do fdisk /dev/sda)
<linuxgirl> Most people would probably say the same if they used UEFI only and switched to MBR.  BluesKaj I felt the same way for some time until I took the time to learn it. But each to his / her own
<linuxgirl> nixnash: Does ubuntu boot?
<nixnash> yup
<nixnash> it runs fantastic
<nixnash> it goes straight to ubuntu, no grub/lilo screen
<linuxgirl> I have a similar setup with sda and sdb . Linux and Windows are on different drives but both EFI's are in the EFI partition of sda
<linuxgirl> Another thing is before installing Ubuntu there is an option in the EFI /bios setup called lock boot order or something that must be disabled
<linuxgirl> ok so can you mount the ESP ?
<nixnash> esp?
<linuxgirl> EFI system partition
<nixnash> yes
<linuxgirl> mount and and output its folders
<linuxgirl> (here)
<linuxgirl> e.g sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/
<linuxgirl> cd /mnt/
<linuxgirl> ls
<linuxgirl> Where sdaX is the ESP
<nixnash> the contents of the windows partition are here : /media/nixnash/34E01560E015299E/
<BluesKaj> nixnash, what about the boot sequence in the UEFI/BIOS as linuxgirl mentioned , try using windows drive as default
<nixnash> BluesKaj: right now the bios spews out nonsense when i have the windows drive as firstboot.
<nixnash> screen of all 9's
<linuxgirl> BluesKaj: With EFI usually when there are multiple loaders on the same drive so like mine has options like "Windows loader" "ubuntu"etc in the menu
<BluesKaj> you can thank microsoft for the uefi btw, deliberate muckup for other OSs and bootloaders
<nixnash> linuxgirl: i mounted /dev/sda3, and now the mount point has the contents of my "c" drive
<linuxgirl> Both some PC's have a buggy implementation that sometimes does not detect multiple os's etc (maybe bios update needed)
<linuxgirl> Can you output lsblk
<linuxgirl> Open Konsole , type "lsblk"and show the output
<linuxgirl> (Use paste.kde.org)
<nixnash> http://pastebin.com/xzY9uVuf
<linuxgirl> "cd /mnt/boot-sav/sda1"
<linuxgirl> then output of "ls"
<nixnash> directory EFI
<linuxgirl> cd EFI/
<linuxgirl> then ls
<nixnash> directory: Boot & Microsoft
<linuxgirl> Hmm normally there ought to be an 'ubuntu'directory as well
<linuxgirl> On which partition is ubuntu?
<nixnash> sdc[1-3]
<linuxgirl> Is your bios menu setup in efi mode?
<linuxgirl> Or did you turn on a legacy setting or something
<nixnash> i'm not sure
<nixnash> is there a way to check without rebooting?
<BluesKaj> legacy mode should work unless it was switched after the kubuntu install
<nixnash> i didnt change any bios settings except boot disk priority
<linuxgirl> BluesKaj: Yeah but if Win was installed in EFI
<linuxgirl> and Kubuntu in legacy
<linuxgirl> It will never dual boot
<nixnash> that sounds so terrible!
<linuxgirl> Can you run "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/mnt/boot-sav/sda1 --bootloader-id=ubuntu --recheck --debug'
<linuxgirl> without " and '
<linuxgirl> as root
<nixnash> nixnash@DeathStar:/mnt/boot-sav$ sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/mnt/boot-sav/sda1 --bootloader-id=ubuntu --recheck --debug
<nixnash> grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<linuxgirl> try "grub-install --target=x86_64_efi --efi-directory=/mnt/boot-sav/sda1 --bootloader-id=ubuntu --recheck --debug
<BluesKaj> nixnash, switch to legacy mode then run the os-prober and grub-update commands
 * BluesKaj backs off ...this is not going to work...too many cooks
<linuxgirl> nixnash: The first step is obviously to decide if you want to use mbr (legacy) or EFI
<nixnash> same error
<linuxgirl> nixnash: ok "cd /usr/lib/grub/" then "ls"
<nixnash> grub-mkconfig_lib  i386-pc
<linuxgirl> is this 64 bit ubuntu?
<linuxgirl> *kubuntu
<linuxgirl> You can check with "uname -a"
<nixnash> yes
<nixnash> 64 bit
<linuxgirl> Are you currently in legacy mode
<linuxgirl> (it seems like that)
<linuxgirl> Else there has to be an Ubuntu folder in the ESP
<nixnash> so does that mean i'll need to reinstall windows or ubuntu?
<linuxgirl> One sec
<nixnash> sure. i appreciate the help, take your time
<linuxgirl> When you installed Kubuntu did you see a boot menu like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg
<linuxgirl> Or did it have more colours and a Kubuntu logo?
<nixnash> no, i see a kubuntu logo
<linuxgirl> (Boot menu not splash screen)
<nixnash> i said earlier, it boots right into kubuntu, its a splash screen
<linuxgirl> Then you installed Kubuntu in MBR mode and Windows in EFI mode .
<nixnash> i see no grub/lilo boot menus
<nixnash> not suprised.
<linuxgirl> I'm refering to the live cd / usb not the installed system
<nixnash> oh
<nixnash> i booted off the cd in the 'test kubuntu'
<nixnash> then i ran the installer
<linuxgirl> I meant at this stage https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_Ubuntu_DVD_in_EFI_mode
<linuxgirl> What did you see?
<nixnash> not efi mode
<linuxgirl> The simplest solution would be to change to EFI mode (not both mode) with CSM support off in the UEFI /bios setup tool
<linuxgirl> Then install Kubuntu again
<nixnash> aww bummer
<nixnash> i spent hours getting all my crap installed and setup on kubuntu
<linuxgirl> Select your partitions as you want and but the boot on /dev/sda (you can do otherwise but with EFI there is no real use for that)
<linuxgirl> If you switch to UEFI mode and CSM off I guess Windows would boot
<nixnash> i'd rather reinstall windows 7 at this point
<linuxgirl> But its not the only way and indeed if you only install grub in EFI mode it can be fixed
<nixnash> hrm
<nixnash> ok. i'll have to take a detailed look at the page you linked me.
<linuxgirl> Note to boot with EFI on a device it needs to have a ESP formatted in Fat
<linuxgirl> Only your /dev/sda seems to have one
<linuxgirl> But you can boot sdb etc with the ESP of sda
<nixnash> i have to get going now, later tonight i'll come back to this. thanks again for all of the help
<linuxgirl> No problem
<linuxgirl> If you want to install Windows 7 now in legacy mode and then fix ubuntu's boot that is also an option. Personally I'd use UEFI on systems that support it. but that's optional
<BluesKaj> BBL
<omerraja> join ubuntu
<omerraja> #join ubuntu'
<omerraja> join #ubuntu
<tsimpson> it's /join #ubuntu
<omerraja> #ubuntu
<andy___> hello
<Guest94415> hello
<Guest94415> does anyone kne the RAM requirements for kubuntu?
<obert> Guest94415: 2GB: first paragrph of the first page of the doc
<Guest94415> pity, I've got 1GB
<emma> How come these instructions don't work for me -- http://itsfoss.com/install-spotify-ubuntu-1404/
<obert> emma: errors?
<emma> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/repository.spotify.com_dists_stable_non-free_binary-amd64_Packages
<emma> Never mind that time it worked
<emma> the spotify server must have been down
<emma> weird coincidence.
#kubuntu 2015-07-27
<tonyh> hello everyone
<tonyh> Does anyone use cairo dock?
<MichaelP> Why does chromium get along with free ati driver  but with fglrx kwin crash when useing chromium ?
<alephZero> people!
<Smilerut> is there any way to have a setup without a DE that still looks nice
<Smilerut> every such setup that I've seen looks boring as sin
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Smilerut: Without a DE? That would be just making it hard for yourself.
<aws7> The system is too heavy اه
<aws7> hi
<lordievader> aws7: What system?
<aws7> Intel i3 device Ram 2 g specifications
<aws7> kubntou
<lordievader> Hmm, i3 is not very powerfull. Anyhow what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<aws7> 15.4
<aws7> kubntou 15.04
<lordievader> aws7: This guide is for Plasma 4 (you are running Plasma 5), but I suppose many things carry over: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034
<aws7> Thank you
<ChrisAdChoc> Hi
<lordievader> o/
<ChrisAdChoc> My monitor Dell U2713h enters power saving mode after Alt+Ctrl+F1...
<ChrisAdChoc> monitor is connected via DP 1.8
<ChrisAdChoc> I suspect that monitor via display port do not support console low resolution.
<ChrisAdChoc> Do you have any experience connected with that?
<lordievader> Not really, I am using the U2713hm and that works fine.
<lordievader> Granted I am not using Kubuntu.
<ChrisAdChoc> lordievader: Do you connect the display via DP?
<lordievader> Yes.
<akasic> heyo
<ChrisAdChoc> lordievader: not kubuntu but maybe kde?
<akasic> black screen?
<ChrisAdChoc> nope but power saving mode
<ChrisAdChoc> on alt+ctrl+f1...
<akasic> what is the issue? maybe i can help (maybe)
<lordievader> ChrisAdChoc: Yes, I am running kde.
<lordievader> ChrisAdChoc: What graphics card and driver do you use?
<ChrisAdChoc> lordievader: nvidia GTX760 and 352.21
<ChrisAdChoc> but that problem do not exist on DVI-D interface
<lordievader> Hmm, does the nVidia driver support modesetting nowadays? Else it could very well be that the resolution is too low.
<ChrisAdChoc> I need to read about modesetting....
<ChrisAdChoc> I need to go for couple of hours.
<ChrisAdChoc> Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Ped7g> anyone on Plasma5.3.1 from backports PPA to check, if hers is crashing too upon RMB on appicon->Special Window Settings (and application as well) ... I get crash in kdeinit5 each time. Is it just my installation?
<BluesKaj> Ped7g,  no, plasma 5 is still under deveopment and it has to integrate with plsama 4 and some syncs aren't working too well, update and upgrade to get the newest upgrades to your packages
<Ped7g> BluesKaj: right now it looks like I have up to date 5.3.1 from Kubuntu backports PPA ("0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.")
<BluesKaj> Ped7g,  try a dist-upgrade
<Ped7g> BluesKaj: a day ago the menu did work, can't really recall if I was still on Plasma5.1, but that would make sense. So I would appreciate somebody who has the 5.3.1 packages to see, if they get crash too (as it's two mouse clicks away only)
<Ped7g> BluesKaj: I'm on Kubuntu 15.04, after dist-upgrade (so nothing more to upgrade)
<BluesKaj> Ped7g,  i was on 15.04 , but now I'm testing 15.10, so i can't reproduce your crashes
<BluesKaj> actually 15.10 seems quite stable atm , but it's not meant for a situation the requires a stable OS
<Ped7g> BluesKaj: I see, thanks for your time anyway. :) I can't go to 15.10, need this desktop at least partially stable, it's my work PC.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I know what you mean , if were up to me 15.04 with plsama 5/KF5 was released much too soon. The deveolpment work wasn't nearly ready for anj official release
<Ped7g> BluesKaj: so far from my personal problems I think that's understatement. It's not only about Plasma5 being not ready for stable release, but from reading some blogs and bug responses the actual design vision is almost completely going away from my needs and usage patterns. Not sure what to do now, running KDE4 is probably not an (future proof) option. LXDE maybe?
<BluesKaj> Ped7g,  in my case i just got fed up with 15.04 and returned to debian jessie as my main OS with kde4 of course
<BluesKaj> Ped7g,  but as you LXDE  may be a good alternative too
<BluesKaj> say
<Ped7g> BluesKaj: so you expect the 5 to get up to it over time? I had difficult time already with 4, but toward end I got somewhat used to it, missing only very few things from KDE3.5. So far I don't see the same thing with 5, looks like the basic idea behind the desktop is now diverding too much from my taste.
<BluesKaj> Ped7g,  agreed, I'm not sure what the timeline is with plasma 5 becoming fully integrated as a complete desktop
<Ped7g> I see Plasma 5.3.2 should be out by now. Any idea, when it will hit Kubuntu backports PPA for vivid (15.04)?
<mparillo> I know it is available in Wily (15.10).
<BluesKaj> can't seem to find a source for Plasma 5.3.2, been searching for a while and kubuntu seems to be skirting the where is the source question
<BluesKaj> for 15.04
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Its in the KDE git.
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  yes I saw that but there's no source deb that can be added
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Download it from their git?
<BluesKaj> it says here that plasma 5.3.2 is in the backports http://linuxpitstop.com/install-or-upgrade-kde-plasma-5-3-2-in-ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> Ped7g,  checkout my post above, this site claims 5.3.2 is in the backports already
<lordievader> Not sure where they get that from. Lauchpad says Plasma-desktop is still at 5.3.1 for Vivid.
<BluesKaj>  a lot of users don't know what to do when they're directed to git sources ,and git makes the assumption that users know how to use git
<Miar>  Hi I am unable to use the internet even though it detects the wired connection on ubuntu. Any help please?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, the git images i found are old, definitely not plasma 5.3.2
<Ped7g> BluesKaj: the KInfoCenter is telling me 5.3.1... imho that blog is simply wrong.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Source of plasma-desktop v5.3.2: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/plasma-desktop/repository/show?rev=v5.3.2
<lordievader> Ped7g: It is, 5.3.2 ain't in Launchpad.
<BluesKaj> Micki,  what does this out put?  ,  ip a | grep inet , pastebin the output please
<lordievader> Ped7g: Part of 5.3.2 seems to be in the Staging ppa though.
<BluesKaj> oh great , another user expecting instant gratification
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yeah i figured that url was faking it, because nowhere else even mentions the obvious backports
<lordievader> Theoretically it could be talking about Wily.
<Ped7g> lordievader: I don't expect those things to update in minutes, I was just wondering if somebody has idea how long it may take. Anyway, it will very likely fix very little of my problems with Plasma5 (excet some crashes, I hope), so no sweat. :)
<lordievader> Ped7g: It won't be this week, the Kubuntu team is at Akademy.
<BluesKaj> Ped7g,  sorry for getting your hopes up , I should have realized that url was BS
<Ped7g> BluesKaj: np. I tried to google for a short while, to see if there's some Plasma5 roadmap, or some design/vision, and I didn't find anything reasonable. The project wiki is more empty, than informative. Where's the design work done, is there some summary web? I would like to verify some of my feelings with some facts. :/
<BluesKaj> Ped7g,  as lordievader mentioned ,a lot of the ppl in the know are away in Spain at the Akademy conference
<BluesKaj> Ped7g,  i guess it's just not ready enough for 15.04 yet
<BluesKaj> brb
<yossarianuk> http://linuxpitstop.com/install-or-upgrade-kde-plasma-5-3-2-in-ubuntu/  ->> is just plaijn wrong
<yossarianuk> in vivid at least its 5.3.1 (and has been that for weeks)
<soee> true
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, yes we realized that shortly after it was posted , it's a fake
<diego__> Hello, I'm looking for help on how to apply a bug solution to my system using GIT.
<diego__> I have already found the bug but I don't have much experience with GIT, so I was wodering if someone can give me some guidance.
<soee> diego__: what bug ?
<diego__> soee: thank you. It
<diego__> 's number is 347602
<diego__> soee: It's about the update notification systray icon.
<soee> diego__: ok but you have fix for it ?
<diego__> soee: I saw some code that appears to be a fix in the website.
<diego__> https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?format=guided&product=muon&component=updater&version=5.3.1
<diego__> I'm not sure if I should apply it.
<soee> diego__: i'm not sure, if there is no patch you would have to create one, if there is patch you probanly would have to apply it to sourcees and recompile package
<diego__> soee: I think there's a patch.  Do you mind guiding to apply it to sources and recompile?
<soee> diego__: sorry, i'm not familiar with this :/
<diego__> soee: That's alright.  Thanks though.
<soee> diego__: you can try asking on #kubuntu-devel or #kde-devel
<diego__> soee: Cool.  I'll try that.
<ubernoob> hi! anyone know how to chance the application launcher icon? used to be right click but its no longer there..
<ubernoob> also, curious as to which window manager is used in 15.04, so i can look for themes?
<soee> whta if you right click and pick Application Menu Settings ?
<ubernoob> soee: it gives me a window with a small list of appearance options but nothing to do with the icon
<soee> hmm i'm using alternative
<soee> Application Menu not Lanuncher
<soee> and here is such option
<ubernoob> oh!
<ubernoob> thank you soee.. user error.. i was using launcher
<ubernoob> yay now I have an oldschool amiga boing ball for a button
<vbgunz> does anyone know why my Kubuntu 14.10 installation refuses to see my Windows 7 installation for a grub entry? I can see and use the Windows installation when I'm in Kubuntu but grub never finds it to add it as an entry to the menu. I have to use the uefi boot key to boot from that disk. How can I get grub to find Windows 7?
<soee> oh i'm not familiar with uefi etc.
<ubernoob> every time i have done that it has always recognized my other partition with windows
<soee> vbgunz: maybe worth checking https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<vbgunz> for me it's always recognized the other disk but that was with bios supported systems. This is my first time really using a uefi system and the first time I've come across this kind of problem
<soee> i think in mye dell laptop uefi is disabled in bios
<vbgunz> soee: hmm, this might be what I need, I feel like I'm onto something, I hope!
<soee> :)
<vbgunz> alright gotta reboot and double check these settings
<soee> ok tel us how it went
<ubernoob> i used to have a dektop in 14.04 that had a movable earth with constellations and zoom, wish i could remember where i got it or what animated wallpapers were called?
<soee> wallpaper
<soee> ?
<ubernoob> yeah lol.. it was pretty cool.
<ubernoob> i always set so many up that I end up forgetting how to make it look the same as before
<regedit> hi
<regedit> when things freeze up, what are the steps to try before losing the session with "systemctl restart sddm" or shutdown -r?
<regedit> i tried ps -ef and top to try and kill some processes, desktop session was still all frozen
<regedit> also tried killall plasmashell
<nico_> Hi  all
<BluesKaj> hey nico_
<nico_> Can anyone recommend a graphics card that will work out of the box with KDE please ?
<nico_> Hellooooooooooooooooooo anyone home?
<BluesKaj> nico_, I've had good luck with nvidia
<nico_> which one in particular?
<BluesKaj> most of the ir gpus are fine, the ultra highend nvidia cards can be difficult to find open source drivers at times
<BluesKaj> I use an entry level 8400GS, it's cheap and itworks fine , not for gamers tho, fine for HD movies etc
<nico_> I am only looking for an inexpensive one,it is for an old puter that is OK but it will not boot into any KDE desktop,says GPU lockup,will boot into XFCE or Mate desktop OK
<BluesKaj> nico_, on 15.04?
<BluesKaj> and which gpu is it ?
<nico_> yes,15.04 Xubuntu,15.04 Ubuntu-Mate,Linux Mint 17.1 and 17.2 with mate or xfce
<nico_> but not KDE
<nico_> just wont boot
<alket> how to actiave Guest user in 15.04 ?
<nico_> I am using an Nvidia GE Force G72  7300 SE / 7200 Gs
<BluesKaj> nico_, that's odd, unless the devs have dropped writing drivers for the 7 series cards
<nico_> I know it is an old card but I will buy another if I am certain it will work
<BluesKaj> nico_, i saw a 8400GS for 30 bucks on amazon a few weeks ago
<BluesKaj> new
<nico_> The MOBO is ECS with 3 gig pentium 4 and 4 gig of ram and an SSD drive so it is not too slow
<BluesKaj> nico_, new in the sense that it wasn't used, but probly been on the shelf for a few yrs
<nico_> I do not mind used if OK just not worth spending a lot on this puter I have an Intel NUC which has HD 5000 and it will run anything
<BluesKaj> make sure your mobo can handle PICe cards because that's what most of them are nowadays
<nico_> yes it will,the MOBO is not that old,maybe 5 or 6 years old
<BluesKaj> right, but a 30-40 buck nvidia card should work
<nico_> thank you for your help
<BluesKaj> no problem, nico_
<nico_> bye
<nico_> thanks again
<BluesKaj> bye
<ChrisAdHoc> Hi
<ChrisAdHoc> who of us works with plasma5 and use colord-kde
<ChrisAdHoc> I am asking because I can't get it to work.
<yasiru> hi
<vbgunz> soee: I managed to find and boot from Windows 7 through grub automatically. it looks like I was in legacy mode and that couldn't find Windows 7. Once I added efi support (long winded setup) I can choose bios or uefi and if I chose uefi grub-efi was able to find Windows 7 and make a menu entry for it
<vbgunz> soee: thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<Pi^2> Hi! I just upgraded to 15.04 and I'm having some problems with system tray icons....currently, the skype system tray icon works, but pidgin, thunderbird, xchat and others don't. They are all set to minimize to system tray when closing, when they just disappear when closing
<Pi^2> Dropbox is another good example, it's running, but no system tray is visible
<keithzg> Pi^2: Have you checked the tray's settings itself? They might be set to be hidden unless there's activity.
<keithzg> (sorry I can't be specific with what the options are, at work right now and still running the last LTS here)
<Pi^2> keithzg, They don't even show up in the system tray settings like Skype and Steam do...I just read a thread however saying that some system tray stuff was changed in this release so these packages need to update to get it working again...trying to find a workaround for now though
<keithzg> Pi^2: Yeah, the underlying technology the tray is using did change. And I guess Pidgin, Thunderbird and XChat are all kindof slow on the development side these days.
<Pi^2> I am finding that KDocker helps a bit, but I'll need to reprogram my brain to hit minimize instead of escape on those for that to work...and thunderbird seems to freeze the WM when i use kdocker with it
<Pi^2> Gonna fiddle a bit more and see if I can get it working nicely
<keithzg> Pi^2: Not to try and force you to change what you prefer, but is there any reason why you're using those instead of the KDE alternatives? (KDE Telepathy, KMail, Konversation or Quassel)
<keithzg> Personally I've long preferred Konversation or Quassel to XChat, and I like KMail a lot more than Thunderbird---I rather wish it ran nicely on Windows since then I'd have an alternative for the Windows users at work.
<Pi^2> keithzg, I don't have any good reasons for xchat, it's just what I always used and I would easily switch to an alternative...dropbox has no alternative, but as for pidgin, the reason I stick with it is because of the OTR (off the record) encryption plugin I use
<Pi^2> and same goes for KMail/Thunderbird, I've just been using Thunderbird for so long, I will look into KMail and try to switch over
<keithzg> Yeah, I don't guarantee you'll prefer them, but I definitely do personally. I think KDE Telepathy has OTR now too? Have never used it myself though so I don't know how intercompatible they are (I'd hope it's seamless and using the same code behind the scenes, but I really have no idea)
<Pi^2> I'll definitely be looking at the alternatives the next few days, and that would probably fix these issues
<Pi^2> I'm not super attached to any of these programs, just used to using them is all
<keithzg> Fair enough
<Pi^2> thankfully clementine system tray icon works as well :D
<Tommaso> hi
<Tommaso> i have a lenovo X1 Carbon bat the HIDPI is very slow
<Tommaso> there someone that can help me out
 * keithzg hasn't experienced problems with HiDPI speed on his Chromebook Pixel (other than in GRUB2), so slinks away
<Tommaso> no
<Pi^2> I'm liking the new UI in 15.04 though, btw
<Pi^2> it does really make pidgin look more dated than it used to look
<popcar> Hi
<popcar> anyone here?
<keithzg> popcar: Yes and no ;)
<popcar> heh, well I got an issue with kubuntu 15.04
<popcar> whenever I try to change a password on my account it says "internal program kdepasswd could not be found"
<popcar> keithzg what do I do? any way to fix this?
<keithzg> popcar: Well, first up the simple stuff, make sure that kdepasswd is indeed installed.
<popcar> how?
<keithzg> Easiest way in a terminal would be to run "apt-cache policy kdepasswd"
<keithzg> Or you can just search for it in Muon.
<popcar> unable to locate package kdepasswd
<popcar> right, it's not here, how do I get it
<keithzg> Either install it via muon, or run "sudo apt install kdepasswd" from the terminal.
<popcar> sudo is unable to get anything by that name
<keithzg> "sudo apt update" first, then.
<popcar> downloading now, should take but a few more seconds
<popcar> oooor maybe not, keeps grabbing more packages
<popcar> it's done. says there are 111 packages that can be upgraded
<popcar> lemme see if the password works now
<popcar> tried to change password again, still can't find kdepasswd
<popcar> keithzg I uninstalled the wallet program, maybe that might be why this happened?
<keithzg> Uhh, not likely.
<popcar> so... what now?
<keithzg> Well, all you ran was "sudo apt update"?
<popcar> pretty much, yeah
<keithzg> I guess it could be because you uninstalled. But regardless you should run "sudo apt full-upgrade", and then "sudo apt install kdepasswd"
<popcar> sudo apt install kdepasswd worked, thanks!
<popcar> seems like my problem was a bit amatuerish, I just started linux 2 days ago
<popcar> thanks keithzg.
<keithzg> popcar: No worries!
<keithzg> Glad to help :)
<popcar> you guys are the best ^^
<popcar> cya
<keithzg> later
<popcar> Hi
<popcar> anyone ere?
#kubuntu 2015-07-28
<Pi^2> Just wanted to stop in and say thanks to keithzg, I migrated to KMail and Telepathy (and yes, it has OTR like you suggested). Migrated to Konversation as well.
<keithzg> Pi^2: Good to hear :)
<LjL-Alps> Pi^2: it only has OTR since recently. one thing that bugs me is that you must explicitly open a chat window (or have it open from before) to receive - and be able to decrypt - encrypted messages, while with most other clients, they just enter decryption mode automatically
<Pi^2> LjL-Alps: I haven't done much testing with it, but there are OTR options there which let you choose when to use OTR...I selected oppourtonistic for now, but have you played with that?
<LjL-Alps> Pi^2: yes, i use it routinely... am using it right now
<LjL-Alps> okay, was using it until a moment ago, now my friend logged out
<Pi^2> only problem I have with it right now is:
<Pi^2> "<FONT>what tags?</FONT>"
<LjL-Alps> oh yes, that too
<Pi^2> my friend's messages have font tags...lol he is using pidgin i believe
<LjL-Alps> fonts, and other things can have tags
<LjL-Alps> initially i was convinced there was an "interpret html tags" option, but i must have dreamed of it
<LjL-Alps> maybe it's in kopete
<Pi^2> yea I know pidgin can interpret tags, and has an easy way to switch your character set (from latin to cryllic and back in the same message)
<Pi^2> haven't played with telepathy enough yet to discover if that exists
<LjL-Alps> uh, you'd just use UTF-8 i figure
<LjL-Alps> i have no trouble using Latin and Greek with my friend (haven't tried Cyrillic though), he's on Pidgin, but we're both set to UTF-8
<Pi^2> LjL-Alps: ah, you can add the language bar to the chat window :)
<LjL-Alps> i don't have a language bar, i keep fcitx as a tray icon
<Pi^2> Anyway, I'm going to head off
<Pi^2> thanks once again keithzg!
<[Relic]> anyone know how to access a ptp camera in 14.10?  shows up shows being able to read everything, but can't get files off it
<[Relic]> even transfers part of it then give unknown error unspecified error
<JimB45> Hello
<JimB45> hello
<JimB45> What is the topic of discussion?
<krise> Hi my laptop heats up to 75c very fast,what might be the problem. It is cleaned regulary and it stays on table top
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> krise: How old is the laptop?
<krise> max 3 years
<krise> samsung chronos 7
<lordievader> krise: You might be facing the same problem I have with my laptop. Degraded cooling paste.
<lordievader> Or at least I believe that is my problem.
<krise> is there any solutions to fix it
<lordievader> krise: Replace the cooling paste, that is what I'm going to do next weekend.
<lordievader> It will likely void any warrenty you have on it though.
<krise> my warranty is over anyway i think
<krise> thanks, i will try that
<vedu_> Hello I am unable to boot into my computer
<lordievader> Unable to boot, how?
<vedu_> I had installed kubuntu and was working fine but I don't know what happened
<lordievader> What does it do when it boots?
<vedu_> when I resumed my computer only the mouse pointer was showing on a black screen so I used 'sudo reboot' in tty1
<vedu_> now there is just a terminal cursor blinking on the top left
<vedu_> even kubuntu is not being displayed
<vedu_> I think the bootloader is not starting
<lordievader> After the bios screen you get a blinking cursor?
<vedu_> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> Hmm, do you have a live-cd or usb laying around?
<vedu_> I have. but even that is not working after install
<vedu_> I am downloading boot-repair, following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<lordievader> vedu_: Could you boot into that and pastebin your instals /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<vedu_> lordievader: Hi again. I just logged in using a Live USB
<vedu_> what was the command again
<lordievader> vedu_: I'd like to see your instal's /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<vedu_> lordievader: In my /boot/grub dir I don't have grub.cgf
<vedu_> grub.cfg*
<lordievader> vedu_: In the live usb's /boot/grub or your install's?
<vedu_> install's
<lordievader> Well, that would explain your troubles ;)
<lordievader> vedu_: Mount /dev (rbind) and proc into your install, chroot in and update grub.
<vedu_> lordievader: oh no. wait it is there. its contents: https://paste.kde.org/pzswfcddh
<lordievader> That looks quite okay, I'd reinstall grub if I where you.
<vedu_> I didn't do anything with grub
<vedu_> maybe its another issue
<lordievader> If you cannot get into grub it is unlikely to be anything else.
<vedu_> I have just one OS so I do not get the grub screen anyway
<lordievader> vedu_: Ah, you do get grub when you hold shift?
<vedu_> I will have to try
<vedu__> No grub doesn't load
<lordievader> vedu__: Then reinstall grub ;)
<eleektro> hi
<lordievader> o/
<eleektro> somebody could help me with a problem in my hd?
<lordievader> eleektro: Perhaps, state your problem.
<eleektro> look at this error when i'm trying to copy a file on that hd:
<lordievader> !paste | eleektro
<ubottu> eleektro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eleektro> for example: cp /foo.mkv /failed/hd -> cp: error writting /foo.mkv: read only file system
<eleektro> but in fstab its mounted as rw
<eleektro> when i do touch /hello.txt i've no problem
<yossarianuk> are the new kde applications going to the PPA ?
<lordievader> eleektro: Could you pastebin the output of 'mount' and specify what mount point is giving this error?
<yossarianuk> i./e https://www.kde.org/info/applications-15.07.80.php
<eleektro> ok
<eleektro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952525/
<eleektro> the problematic mount point is /dev/sdd1
<eleektro> sorry, /dev/sdd2
<lordievader> eleektro: What is the out of 'ls -l /media/NAS/Volume_2'?
<eleektro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952542/
<lordievader> eleektro: Can you 'touch /media/NAS/Volume_2/Apps/test'?
<eleektro> yes, no problem
<lordievader> So where is the problem then?
<eleektro> this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952555/
<lordievader> eleektro: Ah, looks like your disk is dying. Is smartmontools installed?
<eleektro> yes, look its output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952562/
<lordievader> Hmm, disk seems to be fine. Bad sata cable?
<eleektro> look this too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952568/
<eleektro> sorry, that output is in spanish and english
<lordievader> eleektro: I'd check the other disks too. Perhaps it is not sdd generating the troubles.
<eleektro> do you think that /dev/sda1 could generate problems w/dev/sdd?
<eleektro> /dev/sda -> ssd
<eleektro> i'll check the sata cable
<lordievader> eleektro: Not really. But it is allways a good idea to keep an eye on smart values ;)
<TheSuperGeek> Hello !
<vedu_> Hello I am using boot-repair live USB and I have generated this report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952600/
<lordievader> vedu__: See line 16 and 17.
<lordievader> vedu_: You are booting from sdb?
<Crazy> Hello, everyone knows about that Error: KDEinit cannot launch /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexec/kf5/kioexec
<Crazy> ?
<vedu_> There is an update. I successfully ran boot repair and it generated this report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952625/
<vedu_> I got a message that boot has been repaired : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952646/ . So I am going to reboot now :)
<vedu> lordievader: It works!
<lordievader> That is good to hear :)
<vedu> yay :) The community is why I love open source <3
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<popcar> Hi
<popcar> anyone here?
<BluesKaj> popcar, yes, just ask your question
<popcar> oh, hey BluesKaj, I'm that halp guy
<BluesKaj> oh Hi again
<popcar> so my problem is that I'm trying to access my windows hard drive
<popcar> to get my stuff from windows (I'm dual booting)
<popcar> this WAS working until recently
<popcar> An error occurred while accessing '142.5 GiB Hard Drive', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/nassef/72EEABE9EEABA3B7: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sda2" "/media/nassef/72EEABE9EEABA3B7"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<popcar> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<popcar> quite a long error, but that's it.
<lordievader> popcar: Reboot to Windows and shut it down properly.
<popcar> Got it, will try, be back in 10 minutes or so
<BluesKaj> think the windows pariition might be damaged from kubuntu installation the other day
<lordievader> Nah, this is what happens when you forcibly shutdown Windows. Or unplug a drive without unmounting it in Windows.
<popcar> worked! thanks.
<popcar> cya. thanks again.
<s_20> that was a pretty straightforward error message, people are weird sometimes
<BluesKaj> he's lucky he didn't muck up his windows install, ubiquity must be getting better
<Garrett_> Hello everyone! Can anybody help me with following problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/653451/kubuntu-15-04-vivid-nvidia-gtx-660m-optimus-again
<soee_> Garrett_: when installing propriety driviers nvidia-prime shuld be installed and its all you need to switch gpus
<edaigle> Is the a global setting to change so that the X button quits apps like KTorrent or Amarok, instead of sending them to the notification bar? Or do you just change it in the app itself?
<soee_> Garrett_: yes you can remove bumblebee
<soee_> edaigle: i think its app related behaviour
<BluesKaj> edaigle, ktorrent has to be changed in it's settings, amarok on the other hand might be more difficult. I don't use it so can't advice
<BluesKaj> advise
<Garrett_> soee_: I'll give it a try, but I'm afraid that problem is placed in Optimus card system. It's not just problem with switching gpu's.
<soee_> it is 66m right ?
<soee_> *660m
<Garrett_> yes it
<Garrett_> is
<fqfk> .
<daum> hey guys i have auto-updates on and now mysql when it starts throws out a bunch of errno 24s which appears too many open files.  I can't seem to find a good way to fix it, i keep finding multiple ways people say to fix it, but none are seeming to work.  I don't even thing i recently upgraded my mysql, only the kernel
<daum> nevermind figured it out: http://serverfault.com/questions/440878/changing-open-files-limit-in-mysql-5-5
<christol> Test...
<soee> garrett_: got my message ?
<garrett_> soee: yes, thank you so much :) I was afk
<alket> how to change right click sensitivity on 15.04 ?
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi! I installed Kubuntu 15.04 and copied my files back. I expected to be everything as in 14.10, but the configuration is just like a new account. And Akonadi is not working, it says that no agent is installed. :(
<valorie> Graf_Westerholt: please don't copy back all your .kde files
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, why not?
<valorie> you will mess up your ported to Qt5 application settings
<valorie> if they have not been ported, and are still kde4, fine
<valorie> but not blanket
<Graf_Westerholt> ported?
<valorie> new stuff is kept in .config and .local
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not understand.
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<valorie> we're in the new world: frameworks 5, Qt5, Plasma5
<Graf_Westerholt> ok, I did copy all back.
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, what to do now?
<valorie> Graf_Westerholt: this is what I would do: copy what you have into a backup file
<valorie> log out of your session and remove .kde
<valorie> log back in
<valorie> move things in one at a time
<valorie> I've done this a few times when I had problems, and it takes a bit of time
<valorie> but it works
<valorie> don't copy any plasma stuff back in
<valorie> only applications that you know are not ported
<Graf_Westerholt> ok. valorie. I have a backup of my files on a external hard drive.
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not know what is ported and what not.
<Graf_Westerholt> Important are the e-mails and contacts.
<valorie> right, I'm not sure about that, so I would ask on #kde-kontact
<valorie> or maybe #kontact
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, it is #kontact.
<valorie> it is the latter
<Graf_Westerholt> yes
<valorie> of course it is evening here in europe where the devels live
<valorie> and there is a party tonight at akademy
<valorie> so it might be a bit slow
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, sorry?
<valorie> in fact, I need to go get ready for the party
<valorie> ttyl
<valorie> and good luck
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<Graf_Westerholt> valorie, it helped a bit to rename ~/.local/share/akonadi
<smalldjo> hi
<smalldjo> could someone tell me if "krfb" comes with kubuntu 15.04 by default or do i need to get it somehow ? plz
<krytarik> !info krfb | smalldjo: No, it doesn't, but here you go
<ubottu> smalldjo: No, it doesn't, but here you go: krfb (source: krfb): Desktop Sharing utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:14.12.3-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 355 kB, installed size 744 kB
<smalldjo> thanks for the info man , however im not sure what to ,do with the rest of it
<mparillo_> To get it: sudo apt update && sudo apt install krfb -y
<keithzg> (or use the GUI package manager frontend Muon)
<smalldjo> ok thanks , running this right now
<Salrana> Hey guys, Im trying Kubuntu right now on live usb and for a reason I dont understand I cannot find my hard disk sda in /dev/. Is there something I should do
<cmakeshift> this is really vague, man. can you describe your system a bit better?
<cmakeshift> Salrana: forgot to mention
<bprompt> Salrana:     run "lsblk"   it should show up there
<Salrana> Ive manage to understand a little. But it doesnt work. Ill work on it later.
<Salrana> I found sda3 in dev. But its like a blank file. So I created a mount point and also used the    sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/internal    command.
<bprompt> k
<bprompt> Salrana:     could have mounted it from Dolphin as well :/
<Salrana> how lol :P
<Salrana> I rightclikc and
<bprompt> ahemm    by just "click" :P
<Salrana> It wants to open the sda3 with a software
<bprompt> ?
<bprompt> that's new
<Salrana> I know its strange. It was working well with Precise Puppy. For my Kubuntu it seems that sda3 is a file and not a directory
<Salrana> its written file:///dev/sda3
<bprompt> eh?
<bprompt> Salrana:     that's because you're not really mounting it, you're trying to browser the device entry at /dev/sda3
<bprompt> Salrana:    in dolphin, you simply go to "Places" or F9, and click the Hdd entry, and it'd mount it
<Salrana> I understand how it is suppose to work. My problem isnt found anywhere on the internet. Ill watch a youtube video just in case.
<Salrana> Anyway thanks for the help. I will try to make it work later.
<nolan_> hey I'm having an issue with not being able to change my desktop layout, is anyone having a similar issue?
#kubuntu 2015-07-29
<soee> layout ?
<nolan_> yeah like changing from desktop to folder view
<nolan_> it has desktop selected, but its greyed out
<nolan_> its like the other options arent there
<nolan_> Figured it out, desktop was locked!
<Graf_Westerholt> Oi!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Graf_Westerholt> Gwenview does not showing photos right in portrait format.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Graf_Westerholt> Gwenview ignores the Exif-orientation. :(
<lordievader> Graf_Westerholt: Submit a bug report ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> …
<Graf_Westerholt> Why do „I“ have to submit all the bugs? ;)
<lordievader> !bug | Graf_Westerholt
<ubottu> Graf_Westerholt: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<lordievader> Graf_Westerholt: You don't have to, but if you want to make the software you use better you should.
<Graf_Westerholt> I know. But why do they put out such a buggy program?
<lordievader> Graf_Westerholt: Do you use the Kubuntu backports?
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, yes.
<lordievader> Hmm....
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, Gwenview is 5.0.0
<HowManyDownLoads> hello guys - today WINDWOS_10 was launched - in German press they talked a lot about it, people in comentaries recomended download KUBUNTU - can we se how many downloads of ISO-files were done today?
<HowManyDownLoads> Is there a peak as compared to the days before?
<HowManyDownLoads> would be interesting to know
<Doyle> Hi guys. Chrome launcher has vanished. What is this? How can I regenerate it? Jul 29 08:21:33 xxx org.kde.kded5[1117]: kf5.kcoreaddons.kdirwatch: "KDirWatch-3" emitting deleted "/usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop"
<Doyle> nevermind. package got uninstalled somehow. I've reinstalled it. Love these Plasma crashes...
<designbybeck> Random QUestion...Was playing around with Kubuntu 15.04, On Firefox I right-clicked on the header and told it to not show borders.... now I can't get back there
<designbybeck> nevermind, closing and reopening it brought it back to default
<david____> hello all
<Graf_Westerholt> Oi!
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, I tried the closed source graphic driver and now I cannot boot with the 3.19.0-25 kernel. I booted with 3.19.0-15. I do not know yet if the graphic driver is the problem, but I guess not. But the problem occurs after I used the closed source graphic driver.
<david____> I am trying to trying to setup Quessel for the mint network I have got the irc.spotchat.org bit but I cannot get any of their channels
<david____> do I use #mint_help or what
<BluesKaj> yes
<genii> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<david____> hunnybun I think that is someones maiden name
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, when I use the closed source graphic driver, I cannot boot with kernel 3.19.0-25, but with -15. With the nouveau, I can boot with 3.19.0-25.
<Graf_Seitan> Kubuntu froze. :(
<est31> why again does every kubuntu box ship with mysqld?
<est31> and why does it require 100 MB memory?
<ejay> est31: are you sure it's preinstalled?
<Dovahkiin> hello im an ultra ultra noob  need some help bout kubuntu
<genii> Dovahkiin: What to do is ask in the channel a more specific question about something you might be needing help with, and then see if a helper answers :)
<Dovahkiin> ah im so lost so i cant even mirc right lol  :/
<Dovahkiin> been a while  well my qusetion is how to go back to windows because this machine was given to me by my sis boyfriend and i want to play games on it and etc
<Dovahkiin> and i dont know linus or unix for shet  lol
<Graf_Westerholt> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Graf_Westerholt> !windows | Dovahkiin
<ubottu> Dovahkiin: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Dovahkiin> i find ubunto interesting but its like learning to speak and walk again at same time for me lol
<Dovahkiin> all i wanna do is to fly falcon 4.0 combat sim
<Dovahkiin> and i cant figure out how to do it ..
<Graf_Westerholt> Dovahkiin :) I tried Falcon 4 years ago, too. :)
<Graf_Westerholt> Dovahkiin, do you want to run Falcon 4 on Kubuntu?
<Dovahkiin> oh you did cool  :)
<Graf_Westerholt> Sim, but not much.
<Dovahkiin> to be honest i dont know kubuntu
<Graf_Westerholt> Dovahkiin, you are in a help-chat for Kubuntu. So you are running Kubuntu?
<Dovahkiin> thats my key question is it difficult to go back to win from kubuntu
<Dovahkiin> yes i am
<Dovahkiin> this computer was given to me from my bro inlaw
<Graf_Westerholt> Dovahkiin, you just need a Windows-licence, a Windows DVD and install it.
<Dovahkiin> so nothing will stall it with some weird partiotions and hdd setups?
<Graf_Westerholt> I guess nothing you can handle. But for more help of MS Windows:
<Graf_Westerholt> !windows | Dovahkiin
<Graf_Westerholt> ¿?¿ ubottu should show some hint.
<Dovahkiin> cool
<Dovahkiin> i think this is kubuntu 15 somthing
<Dovahkiin> im riunning
<Graf_Westerholt> running? :D
<Graf_Westerholt> ruinning :D
<Dovahkiin> yeh lol
<Dovahkiin> havent touched a pc keyboard for ages used  play on consoles past 6 years lol
<Graf_Westerholt> <ubottu> Dovahkiin: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<Dovahkiin> i got this intel core i5 with msi military tech 2 mainboard and 4 hdd onj it and some kind of nvidia card on it
<Dovahkiin> and g165 kboard plus a samsun syncm t22
<Dovahkiin> g15 *
<Dovahkiin>  and a amd sempron laptop acer allso with kubuntu
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<Dovahkiin> but probably sold the laptop to my ex for 70€
<Dovahkiin> im n ot sure if im selling this computer i might if i wanna buy me xbox one  ;)
<Dovahkiin> i figure it will be the perfect surf machine for her no virus no crash as windows etc  :)
<Graf_Westerholt> Dovahkiin :)
<Dovahkiin> brb had few beers  :)
<Dovahkiin> well westerholt as we sayu in sweden tack så mycket  / thanks you so much :) time to crunch how to and what not to with kbunto and windows lol
<Graf_Westerholt> Dovahkiin, sorry? :D
<bprompt> <Dovahkiin> brb had few beers  :)    <----- noticeable
<Graf_Westerholt> bprompt :D
<Dovahkiin> haha
<Dovahkiin>  :) cya later maybe if a got more noob questions lol
<Dovahkiin> thnx
<Dovahkiin> bye
<Dovahkiin> :)
<sidd> anyone here
#kubuntu 2015-07-30
<Graf_Westerholt> Oi!
<Graf_Westerholt> When I click on window menu — more actions — special settings, the new form instantly crashes.
<marus> hi everyone, after update, my keyboard layout has chanched!!!
<Graf_Westerholt> marus, can you explain it?
<marus> Graf_Westerholt> lol so i recieved security update like everytime, after install it, my keyboard layout has been changed
<marus> it sound crazy but true
<Graf_Westerholt> marus, but changed to what?
<marus> Graf_Westerholt> was DE now US layout
<Graf_Westerholt> Can you change it back?
<marus> Graf_Westerholt> i try to look why it does happend, so that i can change it
<marus> Graf_Westerholt: i have restore it to DE
<Graf_Westerholt> marus, do you know #kubuntu-de ? ;)
<marus> lol i don't need it, i'm not DE
<marus> ;-)
<Graf_Westerholt> marus, why do you use DE-layout?
<marus> i work for them xD
<Graf_Westerholt> And you write in German?
<marus> yes
<Graf_Westerholt> ok :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Graf_Westerholt: Too bad about your nVidia problems :(
<Graf_Westerholt> Oi lordievader!
<lordievader> Hey Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader, I read in a forum to try EGL as OpenGL interface in Compositor-Settings. I am trying it.
<ejay> Hi all. I've found a solution for making work intel/ati gpus on laptops. Found it on Arch wiki. No swicheroo needed, no additional grub changed needed. It's out of the box solution. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME IMHO it should be on ubuntu wiki as well (somewhere on ati open source drivers pages).
<ejay> grub changes*
<Graf_Westerholt> Network Monitor eats a lot of the CPU.
<yannic> Hallo
<corleone> ll
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<dub_> hi, I'm having trouble setting up my proxy in Kubuntu, everything works fine in Ubuntu, however my https proxy isn't getting set in Kubuntu
<dub_> I can get to news.google.com (http) but not to google.com (https)
<dub_> does anyone have an idea of whats going on here?
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> I'm having some problems with the panel at the bottom and plasma 5: after switching to the dark breeze theme, the kde icon, and everything in the tray (including the clock) disappeared
<Taggnostr> the bar is still white (even though I'm using the dark theme) and the button/tray are still there (I can click on things and they work), but I just see all white
<Taggnostr> several icons from the K menu -> applications are also invisible
<Taggnostr> do you know any way to fix this and/or turn the bar dark too?
<Graf_Westerholt> dub_, what webbrowser are you using?
<Taggnostr> I just found out in workspace theme -> desktop theme -> details, that I can set the theme for the icons and panel, but when I try to do so I get a "malformed url" error
<dub_> Firefox
<dub_> I think that was the issue
<dub_> just downloaded Chromium and now it works
<Taggnostr> I suspect that once I selected the breeze dark theme, it also tried to select the same theme for the icons, and since the url is malformed, it couldn't load the icons -- that's why they are missing
<Taggnostr> if I use the oxygen theme it works, so I guess I'll just use that
<Graf_Westerholt> How to restart the desktop?
<Graf_Westerholt> My desktop froze.
<prw_> running kubuntu 15.04, fully updated and can't change my icon sizes.  when i go to system settings->appearance->icons->advanced,  the "size" dropdown doesnt work.  do i need to install a particular package to make this work?
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not have a real workspace anymore. plasmashell is not working any more.
<watsug> Hi, I have a problem on my Kubuntu 15.04
<watsug> I have three knotes icons in my taskbar that I can't seem to  remove?
<watsug> How do I remove them?
<BluesKaj> watsug:  open the 3 dashes at the far right of the panel then paas the cursor over the icons you want to remove and click the X in the popup
<BluesKaj> paas=pass
<Guest59711> Hi, I have kubuntu 15.04 and I got a problem after I killed plasmashell procces I guess!! So the problem is that I gey Login screen but when I try to login in, it just re-open lgoin screen!! Now Im on my root user, but I cannot enter to my local user!! I was reading about Xauthority but Im not able to deal with it.... someone can  helps me???
<krytarik> !xhangs | Guest59711
<ubottu> Guest59711: If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<root____> ubottu: I did rm .{X,ICE}authority and console show me that its not a file directory....
<ubottu> root____: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krytarik> root____: Make sure you are at the top level of your home directory when running that command.
<root____> krytarik: I was able to log into my local user but I just got the same programs that I had opened before the crag... and I cannot do anything... just change windows with alt+tab
<Graf_Westerholt> khotkeys is broken. I can set hotkeys, but wen I reopen khotkeys, it shows as if I did nothing. When I set a new hotkey and save, every defined hotkey is gone.
<krytarik> root____: I can't tell if this still applies to KDE Plasma 5, but there you go: http://askubuntu.com/questions/508666/how-to-delete-a-manually-saved-session
<rubytor> krytarik: thank you for your help... I solved my problem: rm -r  ~/.local/share/kscreen.... I lost my widgets, themes and more related with plasma but I prefer that!!
<watsug> BluesKaj Thank you for the answer, saw it just now, I knew there had to be an easy solution :)
<kubuntu_> Hello, is there a way to reinstall / repair kubuntu without removing my files, etc?
<vedu> kubuntu_: your home folder can be reued as is
<vedu> unless something in that is causing your problems
<vedu> kubuntu_: s/reued/reused
<sebastian> hi whats up
<sebastian> how do you d
<Guest55331> messi
<Guest55331> where are you
<Guest55331> messi i love you
<Guest55331> i love you football
<Guest55331> hi
<edition> is it possible to change the background of the classic KDE menu?
<edition> nevermind.
#kubuntu 2015-07-31
<austin6598> Is there any way to force kubuntu off without corrupting the system? It freezes and I have to kill power & restore backup. It's frozen now
<krytarik> !sysrq | austin6598
<ubottu> austin6598: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<austin6598> Yay! Krytarik, thanks
<prw_> running kubuntu 15.04, fully updated and can't change my icon sizes.  when i go to system settings->appearance->icons->advanced,  the "size" dropdown doesnt work.  do i need to install a particular package to make this work?
<mparillo> meaning you do not have a variety of sizes to choose from, or when you pick one, nothing happens?
<prw_> mparillo: the former.  the dropdown box is empty and does nonthing when i click on it
<shiro_> So, anybody home?
<shiro_> I'm at a loss for ideas on what to do with NVidia proprietary drivers
<shiro_> Install w/ and w/out DKMS, Kernel 3.16 and 3.19, and the newest/ oldest available version of the driver all cause me to stall at boot
<shiro_> I'm all out of ideas
<steve> hey so anybody here familliar with activitry switching? On Centos 7 I had an option in global hotkeys to change to each activity with a specific hotkey, but on Kubuntu 15.04 I don't have that.  I don't have a componant for KDE activity manager, and when I try to use  qdbus I get org.kde.kactivitymanagerd' does not exist
<steve> and I really would like to get activities to a useful state, as I have gotten quite used to having them in my workflow
<steve> I am Currently running platform version 5.9.0
<steve> anybody?
<kubuntu_> Hello, my GRUB is corrupt, how do I go about restoring it on my dual boot system with Windows 8 - UEFI. I tried Boot-Repair, it asked me to enable a repo.
<kubuntu_> No one?
<Osirez> hey @kubuntu
<Osirez> I can help you... maybe
<Osirez> To fix grub you need to get a LiveUSB image (one you used to install Kubuntu with)
<Osirez> > Boot to it
<Osirez> > Open terminal
<Osirez> > type: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<Osirez> type: sudo apt-get upate
<Osirez> type: sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<Osirez> Use the "recommended repair" once its installed and you lauch Boot Repair
<Osirez> > Reboot and it should be fixed
<rav3n> hello everyone
<rav3n> i need some help regarding my graphics driver
<Osirez> Not sure how much longer I'll be here but what's the question
<rav3n> my graphics card is "ati radeon hd 3450", can you guide to install the legacy driver in latest kubuntu 15
<Osirez> Hmmm. Did you already check in the drivers settings?
<Osirez> >Start menu > System settings > Driver manager.
<Osirez> once there you should see the list of available drivers to you.
<Osirez> I've go to go but hopefully that helps.
<Pinkamena_D> I installed kubuntu-desktop to use over x2go. How can I add nautilus to the launcher menu of all users to replace dolphin?
<Pinkamena_D> The package is installed and works correctly
<programar__> hi
<programar__> hi gaes
<alket> on Kubuntu 15.04 right clicking on a direcotry on Dolphin, then Share, then Install Samba, i get this error: Please, check if kpackagekit is properly installed
<genii> alket: Install Samba by Muon instead, then go back to Dolphin and re-do the share
<alket> genii: thanks
<genii> alket: You're welcome
<tet> hi I need help
<tet> I am a new user and my native language is spanish, I've update my sistem then now it doesn't let me use my password to for example do anithing that need my password
<BluesKaj> it doesn't accept your password ?
<BluesKaj> !es | tet
<ubottu> tet: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tet> yes, a sistem message say me that is a wrong password
<tet> each time I use it
<tet> it happen only if I update my sistem if not it doesn't happen
<BluesKaj> tet http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<DDR> Everything fits slightly better now. I was starting up the KDE settings, when I needed to start up the Gnome settings to change the universal access font size setting.
<Smilex> I'm currently trying kubuntu from a flash drive, and it gets stuck at times. Is there anyway for me to check if this is because it is running on a flash drive, or it if it doesn't like some hardware of mine?
<bprompt> Smilex:    what's your cpu speed?
<Smilex> bprompt: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> it could be the graphics card/gpu , but difficult o know for sure
<bprompt> Smilex:    chip speed, 1.2ghz single-core, 2.3ghz dual?  1.9 quad?
<Smilex> bprompt: Intel I5 4th generation 4 cores
<BluesKaj> nothing wrong thee
<Smilex> Two Nvidia 9800GT
<bprompt> hmm
<Smilex> My very old antenna based PCI wireless card malfunctioned after being on 2 minutes
<Smilex> currently using mobile tethering
<Smilex> But I'm thinking it did some disk writes, because it seems to have stopped now
<Smilex> sorry for wasting your times
<bprompt> Smilex:   intel i5 4th quad, meaning, it has around 6gbs or more ddr3, a fast nvidia gpu, with possibly 250mbs of ram, so can't be the hardware, is likely just the usb 2.0 bottleneck, I'm sure your machine has an usb3.0 port possibly, but for the usb3.0 speed to be utilized, the usb stick has to also be usb3.0, so is likely a usb 2.0 stick and/or a usb 2.0 port, and thus usb 2.0 bottlenecks, thus the slowdown
<Smilex> bprompt: yeah you're probably right
<austin6598> booting to kubuntu says acpi pcc probe failed, no caching mode found
<austin6598> any help?
<LogicalDash> I'd like a widget to put Kubuntu into "TV mode" for when I'm watching a long video and don't want it to sign me out or turn off the screen or anything like that. Does something like that exist?
<LogicalDash> I can switch that stuff in the settings, it's just inconvenient
<Hubble> Hi i came here looking for some help, where do I find the *connect to server* option in Kubuntu? in Ubuntu it was clear, Kubuntu not at all
<akasic> file-> server lists
<akasic> ?
<Hubble> is that on Krusader or Dolphin? i do not see it
<akasic> what server do u refer
<akasic> i thoght it was konversation
<Hubble> I'would like to use my tablet to download files from,  like a server
<akasic> is that vpn?
<Hubble> i got a how-to tutotrial that stated:  *Goto your Ubuntu 12.04 desktop now and select Connect to Server option from File menu in the top panel.*
<Hubble> basically that is what i want to do, in Kubuntu
<akasic> you can go to the wifi sign in the tray, and hit the tool
<akasic> then ''add''
<Hubble> I see it!
<Hubble> thanks
<akasic> np
#kubuntu 2015-08-01
<Smilex> How can I make my home directory use another hdd (/dev/sdb), when everything is installed on /dev/sda ?
<tet> join/ #ubuntu-es
<Khaotic> any idea if an assembly templates exist for kdevelop?
<Khaotic> im not understanding how to make my own
<Roey> hello
<Roey> I'm having trouble with Google Hangouts in the latest Kubuntu
<Roey> I receive audio and video, but can transmit only video
<Roey> I do not see that my mic is working at all
<Roey> how do I go about determining what is wrong?
<Roey> i.e.I can't hear audio out of my webcam's mic in Google Hangouts.. what steps can I take to determine what is at fault here?
<Graf_Westerholt> I am using two keyboard layouts, QWERZ and http://neo-layout.org/. My MS Keyboard 4000 is connected to display. When I turn display off and on, the keyboard layout is changed to QWERTZ and I cannot change them any more without go to settings, change something and apply. How to fix this?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<wgertler> Thanks Kanye
<Pi^2> Has anyone on 15.04 experienced weirdness with the clipboard?
<Pi^2> Sometimes my copy/paste doesn't work unless I ctrl+c the text like 3-4 times in a row...everytime I try to quickly copy/paste an URL or something I always end up pasting the last thing in my clipboard
<shifeijie> ifconfig
<shifeijie> l
<shifeijie> l
<shifeijie> 这东西怎么玩。。。
<shifeijie> 不会用
<replman> Hi! How can i perform a network installation of the newest kubuntu?
<Jomat0000>  Hi, I don't know if this is the right place but I have a problem with kubuntu 15.15 vivid. None of my keyboard shortcuts are working (happend after a reboot). Is there a way for me to se some error logs or something a like to further investigate the problem?
<lordievader> Jomat0000: Does a new user have the same problem?
<Jomat0000> Yes, both normal and administrative user.
 * lordievader should play more with plasma 5
<Jomat0000> Well strange, the keyboard shortcuts startet to work. I did nothing except using my browser. Anyway, thank you for the help
<lordievader> Jomat0000: Hehe, no problem. Glad to hear they work again.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> BluesKaj:  Rowdy Roddy Piper dead at 61 from heart attack: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2015/07/31/wrestling-legend-roddy-piper-dead-at-61/?intcmp=hplnws
<BluesKaj> yeah Roey I read about it earlier this morning
<Smilex> After installing Kubuntu I set my /home to be mounted as /dev/sdb1, where everything else is on /dev/sda, and when I try to login in it just shows a black screen for a minute and then jumps back to the login screen
<Smilex> how can I fix that?
<Smilex> I set this in /etc/fstab btw
<lordievader> Smilex: Sounds like your homedir ain't available.
<lordievader> Smilex: Drop to a tty and try to login from there.
<Smilex> lordievader: I did and it was mounted
<lordievader> Smilex: Your home dir is available with the correct rights?
<Smilex> lordievader: Probably not. Do you know how I ensure that?
<lordievader> ls -l <path-to-homedir>
<Roey> hi
<Roey> lordievader:  hi!
<Roey> I can't hear audio out of my webcam's mic in Google Hangouts.. what steps can I take to determine what is at fault here?
<Guest36584> lordievader: worked. Thanks
<lordievader> Roey: Is there an application in pavucontrol listed as recording?
<Roey> oh lemme check then
<Roey> there is nothing in the recording tab
<lordievader> So nothing is recording off of Pulseaudio.
<Roey> oh, ok
<Roey> I can see that hte mic responds in the "Input Devices" tab
<Roey> but I do not see it listed in the "Recording" tab
<lordievader> I guess it is some config/permission issue.
<Roey> hmm, ok, where else could I get info on this then?
<lordievader> No idea. I guess Google would be your first stop.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> well I started an app (google hangouts) then saw it in PAVUControl, then selected "QuickCam Pro" from its input sources
<lordievader> That should do it.
<Roey> lordievader:  thanks!
<Roey> I got 'r done
<lordievader> :)
<grzy7316> hey so I am having trouble setting up activity switching.  I do not have an option for it in global hotkeys, and cannot use the instrucions here. http://blog.hanschen.org/2011/05/20/switch-to-specific-activities-with-keyboard-shortcuts/
<grzy7316> when i  try to use the u=tutoral linked, my shortcut keys do nothing
<lordievader> Hmm, the default shortcut doesn't seem to work indeed.
<lordievader> Lets see if there is a bug report about it.
<grzy7316> And the meta tab shortcuts don't even seem to work either
<grzy7316> for next and previous activities
<lordievader> Ah, kde bug #349746
<ubottu> KDE bug 349746 in general "khotkey regression: meta+* not working anymore with plasma 5 nor plasma 4" [Grave,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=349746
<grzy7316> hmmm... I also tried registering the shortcut based on using dbus to use ctrl shift and a number and it still isnt working either
<grzy7316> and I don;t have a menu option to set shortcuts for activities  so I have to create a custom shortcut
<lordievader> It could be that there is another problem at play too.
<lordievader> grzy7316: They are under the plasmashell entry.
<grzy7316> http://imgur.com/PYpLxls my menu for plasma shell shortcutsL i
<grzy7316> don't see anything about switching activities
<grzy7316> lordievader
<lordievader> I get a 404 on that link.
<grzy7316> hmm 1 second
<grzy7316> http://imgur.com/PYpLxlL
<grzy7316> try that one
<lordievader> By the by,  as a work around you could use meta + q and then select the one you want.
<grzy7316> Yeah. I can do that, but that slows down my workflow quite a bit
<lordievader> Hmm, I got two more options there...
<lordievader> Perhaps it is time to file a bug.
<lordievader> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<grzy7316> what should I list for the application part of filing a bug?
<grzy7316> like ubuntu-bug-plasma shell?
<grzy7316> I really like the way activities let ms.e confine things better than virtual desktop
<lordievader> grzy7316: This bug you want to file with KDE, not with Kubuntu.
<lordievader> grzy7316: I'd file it under plasma-shell.
<grzy7316> ok. so then how do I file a KDE big? same system for filing a kubuntu bug? or do I file it somewhere else?
<mparillo> bugs.kde.org
<lordievader> !kdebug
<lordievader> Hmm, I guess the bot doesn't know... Anyhow follow mparillo's link.
<grzy7316> will do
<aquascape> Hi !
<aquascape> jemand da?
<bprompt> !de | aquascape
<ubottu> aquascape: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<aquascape> sorry! I m new at Kubuntu. Have an nice day !
<__amine__> Hello, can I install Plasma 5 on my 12.04 system ?
<soee> __amine__: dont tink so, at least we dont support it
<genii> The short answer would be No
<__amine__> genii : ok, and is there a long answer :), I mean a tricky method
<genii> The long way would to to download all the necessary sources required and build it yourself
#kubuntu 2015-08-02
<deper29> hey, I'm having troubles with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu Wily) "kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<deper29> I can't get anything to install or remove at all though
<metatag> hi
<BlueXombie> .
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Deepfriedice> Lesson learned: check the video is fully downloaded BEFORE assuming it's a CPU microcode issue. I'm a moron.
<lordievader> Deepfriedice: ?
<aimon_> ку
<aimon_> кто есть
<aimon_> напомните как лоигниться под своим ником
<aimon_> я как то был в ирке зареган
<aimon_> народ
<lordievader> !ru | aimon_
<ubottu> aimon_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<aimon_> help
<aimon_> how login nick
<aimon_> commands
<aimon_> irc
<lordievader> aimon_: What are you talking about?
<aimon_> I need to enter a username and password in the IRC chat
<aimon_> commands
<lordievader> Not necesarilly, only if you want to register your nick with Freenode.
<lordievader> aimon_: https://plone.org/support/chat/how-to-register
<aimon_> I registered just want to login
<lordievader> aimon_: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<lordievader> Or preferably query nickserv.
<gabi> hi folks....
<lordievader> o/
<krise> soon as i hit window decorations in system setings, system settings crashes. does anyone else have this problem ?
<krise> Executable: systemsettings5 PID: 9133 Signal: Segmentation fault (11) Time: 02.08.15 21:36:23
<lordievader> krise: Window decorations works fine in Plasma 5.3.2
<krise> lordievader how do i check plasma version ?
<archetech> kf5-config -v
<lordievader> krise: Open kinfocenter.
<lordievader> If you have backports installed you should have 5.3.1 (I think).
<krise> i have plasma 5.2.2, how do i upgrade it
<archetech> I have 5.3.2
<archetech> easy way is to upgrade to 15.10
<lordievader> krise: Do you have backports installed?
<lordievader> archetech: Not good advice to recommend a development release.
<krise> i dont know
<lordievader> krise: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<archetech> true but its solid
<lordievader> archetech: Yes, but still in development. Things can still break. Even more likely now with the jump to GCC5.
<krise> fta-ubuntu-gnome3-vivid.list
<lordievader> Just that? Then you do not have backports installed.
<lordievader> krise: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<vivid> i would argue how solid kde5 is at the moment, highly unstable for me even in "stable" ubuntu 15.04
<lordievader> vivid: What version of Plasma do you run?
<vivid> and none of the issues i had were solved by the backports ppa
<vivid> using plasma 4 now, because as i said, plasma 5 is not ready
<lordievader> vivid: What kind of problems are you having?
<vivid> the two most annoying are
<vivid> chrome/chromium turning black randomly, forcing me to pick the window up and move it to redraw
<vivid> and xrandr has about a 10% chance to destroy the desktop when i invoke it with two monitors, about 90% chance with three
<vivid> both have workarounds, but doing that every 15 minutes should be an indication its not ready
<lordievader> vivid: Have you submitted bugs about those issues?
<vivid> already filed
<lordievader> Ok, good :)
<lordievader> Too bad they are there in the first place thought :(
<vivid> at least, the chromium one was
<vivid> additionally, i got multiple random crashes as krise is describing
<vivid> including konsole crashing whenever i exit
<vivid> leaving a process using 100% of one core every time
<vivid> sddm draws and stretches across all connected monitors, so i have to turn some that shouldnt be in use on to log in ( or just type password and press enter :D )
<vivid> sddm also appears to be lacking the ability for me to set the DPI like i can with lightdm
<vivid> which is a complete blocker due to the xrandr issue
<lordievader> You could still use lightdm ;)
<vivid> and i could spend a bunch of time changing and fixing all of those little things into the infinite
<vivid> i could also go back to a stable kde4 :D
<vivid> i couldnt get it to honor setting dpi in xorg.conf.d either, not sure why, but thats not related to kde
<krise> i added ppa to the system and started upgrade, but muon craches in the middle of downloading/installation
<krise> /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_15.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<krise> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service', which is also in package account-plugin-google 0.12+15.04.20150415.1-0ubuntu2
<lordievader> krise: In a terminal: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_15.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<krise> looks like something went wrong, ill be back after restart
<lordievader> krise: Wait.
<lordievader> Your package system ain't broken?
<krise> now i have plasma 5.3.1.  Window decoration still craches
<lordievader> Hmm, I guess it is time to file a bug.
<lordievader> krise: http://bugs.kde.org
<soee> krise: on Vivid ?
<krise> 15.04
<Draggin> Good evening! I'm yet again struggling with my nVidia drivers on an old machine (legacy drivers). Card looked like it was packing up, so I took it out and did some maintenance on it (cleaning heatsink unit, cleaning off thermal paste, putting new thermal paste on, etc.). In the meantime, I used another card in the machine just to be able to start it up. But I think it confused things. Now, with the original card back in, even though "Additional Drivers"
<Draggin> tells me that the nVidia legacy drivers are loaded, lspci claims that Nouveau is the kernel driver running. I also can't open anything GL (glxgears included, and simply get "Xlib" extension 'GLX' missing on display ':0' Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<Draggin> I've manually reinstalled the nVidia driver via the xorg-edgers ppa, and it seemed to be compiling everything perfectly
<Max^> is there any config files for the mouse settings? http://i.imgur.com/id3MYTj.png
<MichaelP> Whats this i read about 15.10... Kubuntu 15.10 Could Be Last Release as Official Ubuntu Flavor...   http://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-15-10-could-be-last-release-as-official-ubuntu-flavor-485388.shtml
<bprompt> hm
<bprompt> heard that back in version 12 I think
<ahoneybun> I never use softpedia as a source for anything
<bprompt> MichaelP:   then again, that simply means kubuntu the installation distrinbution package, as opposed to say, install ubuntu and then install KDE, and you'd be running pretty much the same thing
<ahoneybun> there is a bit more work then that bprompt
<ahoneybun> plus without the backport ppa they get old a bit
<MichaelP> bprompt: guess now that you mention it.. i remember that 2 a few years back...... Or install netrunner
<MichaelP> Kubuntu always seems more stable then ubuntu
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> ahoneybun:    I've run kde since... Suse....actually even before, I used to run it back in 2000 in Mandrake 9 IIRC, so....  and one can say wasn't ubuntu, but doesn't matter
<ahoneybun> KDE is KDE
<ahoneybun> just some distros have different freezing times
<bprompt> well... I install kubuntu just that reason  per se
<MichaelP> think i started kde at 2.x
<bprompt> MichaelP:     but when some articles mention the discontinuing bit, it's just the package, you can always just install ubuntu and then kde, and off you go
<bprompt> then again, I've heard that back when 12.04 came out I think
<MichaelP> yes i know
<MichaelP> Yeah... and the same thing about mandriva years ago....
<bprompt> mandriva, the new name for the ol` mandrake =)
<MichaelP> yep
<bprompt> ran SuSE 9.2, pretty solid IMO, ran kde 3.x as well as gnome 2.x on it
<MichaelP> fedora i used that as redhat back in the days
<bprompt> well... fedora.... is more of a redhat fork, because redhat never got discontinued
<MichaelP> fedora is the desktop while redhat is the interprise
<bprompt> I see
<kalib> Hello guys, my kubuntu (with plasma) stopped working. Meaning.. I boot my system, and when I see the login screen, I do insert my password.. and it starts to load kde.. I can see the bar loading.
<kalib> but it doesn´t complete.. I can wait 5 minutes.. nothing happens.
<kalib> But the system is alive.. I can go to a terminal with ctrl + alt + F2 and do wathever I want.
<kalib> but can´t log in to kde.
<kalib> Any tip?
<MichaelP> kalib: you get your desktop back background ?
<bprompt> kalib:   can you run systemsettings from the console?
<kalib> let me try to run systemsettings.. I´m rebooting it, since I tried to rm .Xauthority
<kalib> MichaelP: what you mean?
<MichaelP> kalib: your wallpaper
<kalib> MichaelP: it seems to be normal.. at least at the login screen..
<kalib> since I can´t really pass from it.
<kalib> well rebooted now.. let me see if I can login after removing .Xauthority
<MichaelP> last time that happen to me.. i shutdown restarted and it was fine
<kalib> well, now I rebooted it.. but it didn´t even show my login screen..
<kalib> only a black screem with my mouse pointer
<bprompt> hmm
<kalib> but now I can´t even go to ctrl + alt + F2
<bprompt> kalib:    do you get the grub menu at boot time?
<kalib> yes
<bprompt> kalib:    ok.... reboot, once at the grub menu, pick your boot entry and press "e" to edit the entry, scroll down to the line with  "quiet nosplash" and remove those two arguments, they'd be at the end of that line, when done, press ctrl-x to use that edited line to boot
<kalib> ok
<kalib> actually is "quiet splash" in here
<kalib> ... ...  ... ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
<bprompt> ohh shoot,  yeah
<kalib> so.. remove quiet splash ?
<bprompt> hmm     well, just the "quite splash" remove
<kalib> ok..
<kalib> did it..
<kalib> now ctrl + x
<bprompt> yes, that should show the boot progress and where it gets stuck, if it does
<kalib> let´s see what happens
<kalib> but the boot was working fine.. my problem was on the login screen
<kalib> well, now I can see nothing.
<bprompt> maybe it was something else =)
<kalib> didn´t see anything at boot.. and now it´s just a black screen.. with my mouse pointer
<kalib> and can´t go to ctrl + alt + F2, etc..
<kalib> I removed .Xauthority
<kalib> rebooting again now.
<bprompt> kalib:  maybe if you do an "fsck" in a root terminal from the recovery menu
<MichaelP> What video driver
<kalib> I´m thinking about trying the recovery mode
<kalib> booting now the recovery mode.
<kalib> running fsck from the recovery mode
<kalib> actually..
<kalib> no..
<kalib> got an error trying to run the fsck menu
<kalib> Error getting authority:
<kalib> Error initializing authority: Could not connect: no such file or direcotry (g-io-error-quark)
<kalib> let me try to resume it now..
<kalib> now..
<kalib> i can see my login screen.. let me insert my password
<kalib> I can see the K.. the blue loading bar...
<kalib> nothing else.. it breaks it.. and freezes..
<kalib> can´t even go to ctrl + alt + f2.. :/
<kalib> anyway.. got to go now..
<kalib> I´ll check it later.. thanks.
#kubuntu 2016-08-01
<Fil_> hi. help needed updating 14.04 to 16.04: muon got stuck asking me for a password of a VPN network, without letting me enter it. I started the upgrade from the systray notification
<Fil_> is there a way to let it restart/continue? is it safe to restart to continue? it got stuck right at the beginning (9% of packages updated)
<TheTrash> Hm is it broken now? Safest thing I guess is to run sudo do-release-upgrade -d from an xterm
<TheTrash> Hm leave out the -d, I guess, but it's a no-op.
<Fil_> "No new release found"
<TheTrash> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade maybe?
<goddard> what is the best way to set proper scaling for 4k in Plasma?
<goddard> i can fiddle with a bunch of random stuff and it works pretty nicely for most apps but any easy button or something?
<goddard> google chrome is insanely small
<Fil_> I tried that one, it says that E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<TheTrash> Hm, I guess the upgrade process is still running in the background, kill it?
<goddard> TheTrash: if it is installing then no way
<goddard> you will have to reinstall most likely if that happens
<TheTrash> If it's stuck... we're already at that point.
<goddard> TheTrash: http://www.teejeetech.in/p/timeshift.html
<goddard> for future reference
<TheTrash> Things would have to break *really* badly for it not to be fixable from the CLI, though. But yeah I guess that's useful.
<goddard> TheTrash: yeah but to me it isn't worth the trouble at that point
<goddard> easier to copy home directory and start over
<TheTrash> Yeah I guess
<Fil_> I killed the sub-process that was trying to restart the openvpn service. now it seems to be doing something again (but sadly I accidentally closed the window too, so I'm not certain).
<Fil_> thanks for the advice
<Startrek852> Hello. I need to know how to increase saturation on Kubuntu 16.04. I used to use the Catalyst Control Center to increase it, but now I can't because there's no fglrx driver for 16.04.
<YankDownUnder> Startrek852: System Settings => Display and Monitor => Gamma
<Startrek852> I'm back, I got disconnected.
<Startrek852> Changing gamma doesn't seem to do anything.
<YankDownUnder> Startrek852: Have you considered "Redshift"? It's in the repos.
<Startrek852> Redshift
<Startrek852> Redshift?
<soee> !redshift
<soee> http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<user|97110> i have update my Kubuntu to 16.04 but now it does not start up. i have only see a black desktop. can someone tell me what to do /
<user|97110> halfway the update my laptop was going out because the battery was low,so i think the update was not succesfully ended
<Smurphy> Indeed. That's why updates are only applied with power-cord plugged in.
<Smurphy> What you can try - if you are able to get to a console (black command line thing).
<Smurphy> Log in, sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get -f install
<Smurphy> If no console is available, then boot into recovery mode and do the same.
<user|97110> Smurphy , thanx yor first options does not work,but i will try boot into recovery mode
<user|97110> i see on a black desktop only kubuntu 16.04 .............but he doesnt go further.
<Smurphy> yes. Probably because the update/installation/setup of packages wasn't done.
<Startrek852> Redshift doesn't seem to be what I want.
<user|73723> Smurphy when i sudo apt-get update , i see ; ignoring provides line whit DepCompareOp for Package pypy-cffi-backend-api-mi
<Smurphy> does not matter. It's the  sudo apt-get -f install which is important.
<Smurphy> The update line just make sure the local package-db is in sync with the repositories.
<user|73723> how can i remove kubuntu in with a simple command ,so i can install it again
<Startrek852> rn
<Startrek852> Sorry, accident.
<Theory> How do I move an icon on the desktop...clicking and holding isn't working
<Theory> i got n/m
<viewer|21942> hi there short question where can i find the akonadi config at the moment system tray is empty and i don't get a startup working with the console
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<moparisthebest> hi, I just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04, and now all my fonts are HUGE
<moparisthebest> in the settings, they are set to size 10, but look more like ~25 or so did before
<moparisthebest> my resolution is the same as ever 1920x1200, so what am I missing?
<Smurphy> Check in System settings, what the DPI is.
<Smurphy> Mine, on a full HD screen, is around 96DPI
<moparisthebest> all I see about DPI is 'force fonts dpi' and it's unchecked, I guess I'll try forcing it
<moparisthebest> it's not really even just the fonts, the menu bars and such in some applications are huge
<moparisthebest> ah yep that fixed thunderbird at least, thanks much Smurphy :)
<Smurphy> You'll have to log-out and in again for it to be applied everywhere.
<Smurphy> What's the regular font-size setting in your setup ?
<moparisthebest> 10 mostly
<moparisthebest> yea I'm going to restart to see if that fixes the gigantic title bars and such too
<moparisthebest> be right back
<Smurphy> What screen resolution you have in general ?
<moparisthebest> 1920x1200
<moparisthebest> which is just a bit taller than 1080p
<Smurphy> yes.
<Smurphy> Which fonts are you using ? Default ones ?
<moparisthebest> yep default fonts
<Smurphy> Oxygen ?
<moparisthebest> Noto Sans 10 for general it looks like
<moparisthebest> yes it was on breeze I switched back to oxygen
<Smurphy> Hmm. Never tried those.
<moparisthebest> I'll report back after restarting :)
<Smurphy> ok
<TheTrash> I had to do this to get rid of a lot of UI issues: http://askubuntu.com/questions/633097/kubuntu-15-04-plasma-5-3-showing-kde-apps-with-gtk-themes
<moparisthebest> yep that fixed everything
<moparisthebest> SOOOO much better, thanks Smurphy
<Smurphy> Cool.
<dwarapureddi> hiii
<dwarapureddi> hii
<chcknrub> Hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<chcknrub> when will plasma 5.7.2 be included in LTS?
<chcknrub> kde frameworks 5.24 will be released in LTS?
<chcknrub> Qt Version latest?
<chcknrub> ^_^
<chcknrub> my konsole sesions are not being saved... please release the latest versions
<soee_> chcknrub: when they will be ready
<soee_> Kubuntu developers need to package also QT 5.6 to make it work so it is not that easy
<chcknrub> i clicked a single unread news in Akregator, then all the rest of the news are marked as read and all disappear
<hyperdriveguy> I'm having issues installing Kubuntu in UEFI mode.
<Startrek852> Hello.
<Khaotic> hi all
<Startrek852> hi
<Startrek852> I asked this yesterday, but I'm going to ask again. I need to know how to increase saturation on 16.04 without the fglrx driver and Catalyst Control Center. One user (can't remember the username) suggesting changing gamma and installing Redshift, but those aren't what I want.
<Startrek852> Anyone?
<dirtside> Howdy. So I'm running Kubuntu 16.04 and I added ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports so that I could get a newer version of plasma-desktop that would hopefully fix some of the issues with the default version (5.5.5). I'm on 5.6.5 now but it's actually got some worse issues, so I want to downgrade back to 5.5.5. However when I try to run this command:
<dirtside> sudo apt install plasma-desktop=4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1
<dirtside> ...it tells me that there are unmet dependencies:
<dirtside> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dirtside>  plasma-desktop : Depends: kactivities but it is not going to be installed
<dirtside>                   Depends: plasma-desktop-data (= 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1) but 4:5.6.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1 is to be installed
<dirtside> If I add "plasma-desktop-data=4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1" and "kactivities" to the install command, then it tells me it's going to downgrade plasma-desktop and plasma-desktop-data, and install kactivities, but aren't there a bunch of other auxiliary plasma-desktop packages that would also need to be downgraded? Should I maybe just log out, kill sddm, uninstall plasma-desktop completely, and then install plasma-desktop 5.5.5?
<dirtside> Sorry, I figured that would all be one message with line breaks embedded in it, not multiple messages. *kicks IRC protocol in face*
<soee> install ppa-purge
<dirtside> Here's the whole shebang as a paste: https://paste.kde.org/p88izvztw
<soee> than: ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<dirtside> oh nice, that sounds handy. thanks
<cucujoidea> Hello, i have a problem with Kubuntu 16.04 not showing the changelog of updates. The question was postet here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/788924/update-message-in-kubuntu-16-04 , but there was no complete solution yet.
<jinxi1> Sysinfo for 'jinxi-desktop': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.7.2 on KDE neon 5.7 powered by Linux 4.4.0-28-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2670 0 @ 2.60GHz at 1199-2389/3300 MHz, RAM: 14733/32122 MB, Storage: 92/219 GB, 455 procs, 71.81h up
#kubuntu 2016-08-02
<Ly383rt> What is the problem with Kubuntu ? When trying to install VirtualBox IT removes entire graphic part of the system
<Ly383rt> =T
<user|54018> i can't find user group in system settings .i installed Kubuntu 16.04 lts fresh to my system,my lab i7 2620m with 4 g ram
<Ly383rt> What is the problem with Kubuntu ? When trying to install VirtualBox IT removes entire graphic part of the system
<jtino> hello
<hydrogen> Did a recent ubuntu update do all sorts of bad things to dual boot systems?
<hydrogen> Or was that a recent windows 10 update
<jtino> wouldnt know i only run mint c s alone and windows 10 alone
<jtino> as per to many problems when i was duel booting
<jtino> lol i took the easy way out
<jtino> hey mikey
<Guest36230> hello
<hydrogen> seems like something decided to rewrite uefi priorities
<jtino> hello i have a green network folder on my desktop how do i get rid of it from my desk top
<jtino> running linux mint cinnamon
<Startrek852> Sorry I keep asking, but does anyone know how to increase saturation on 16.04 without the fglrx driver and Catalyst Control Center??
 * momoe waves
<momoe> So, I notice after an update this week on Kubuntu, screen magnification doesn't seem to work. Can someone else confirm this please?
<momoe> I'm guessing 'kwin' handles screen magnification?
<chcknrub> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYZQxMowBsw
<chcknrub> [YouTube] TIME is an ILLUSION according to EINSTEIN - (the space-time continuum) | Uploader: Tarik's ART OF SPIRIT | Uploaded: 2014-01-01 - 22:10:37 | Length: 10m 32s | Views: 276,481 | Comments: 746 | 1,640+ | 76-
<QuinnStorm> time(1) however is useful ;)
<momoe> If anyone is using the latest updates in Kubuntu, can they test if screen magnification works "META_="
<Startrek852> Hey, I'm back. Did I miss anything?
<chcknrub> there is no time
<chcknrub> there is no past, present and future
<chcknrub> everything is 4 dimensional static
<Startrek852> Anyone know?
<TheTrash> WOo, 0 AD is fun
<Startrek852> Hey, did I miss anything?
<TheTrash> Yes, 0 AD!
<TheTrash> Go play now
<Startrek852> Anyone know the answer to my problem?
<cranespud> hey there, does anyone has a problem with kde freezing when you try to drag something like for example selecting text from a page and trying to drag it?
<cranespud> I just want to know if this is a known issue
<Ab3L> hi
<Ab3L> after upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, i've a problem with the graphical interface.
<Ab3L> now i started the system with upstart (not systemd) and logged in in a command line interface.
<Ab3L> I think the problem comes from plymouth.
<Ab3L> is it possible to look to the upgrade log? to fix plymouth or start plasma without going through plymouth?
<Ab3L> i'll try to delete 'squash' in grub... hope is the right choice.
<JohnDroid> Hello
<JohnDroid> How is it that when doing an upgrade or installing new packages, repo are so slow! For exemple I am currently using http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<JohnDroid> It's so so so very slow many times it get stuck and don't do any downloads for 3-5 minutes
<merka> hi , i can not make canon mf 4450 printer works with my laptop. Can anyone please help me
<Aleksejs> Hi! So I upgraded my kubuntu (by upgraded I mean broke to kernel panic then reinstalled via liveusb, saving my home folder). I've lost all my projects, but it's ok, they are in git repos. I can't install mysql-server, but it also can be solved. But I have a strangest bug ever:
<Aleksejs> I have a sony wireless headphones. They worked ok before. Now they also work as audio output. But if I try to watch some youtube video, once I connect these headphones, video pauses. Once I disconnect them, video unpauses
<JohnDroid> Aleksejs: do you run kubuntu 16.04.1 ?
<JohnDroid> why not switch to KDE neon?
<Aleksejs> JohnDroid: will it help?
<usvi> on a scale from 4 to 10, any ideas about how many years it is expected for this KDE shift tab / backtab bug to get fixed: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGoi97UMoxg
<Aleksejs> excellent: new dolphin doesn't have an option to enable double click for opening files/folders
<krise> HI i cant get my canon mf4450 printer to work. I need someone to help me please
<mparillo> Aleksejs: Can you still change it in System Settings > Input Devices > Mouse, or do you really want it only in Dolphin?
<Aleksejs> mparillo: thanks! I just remembered that it was in dolphin settings before
<user|65793> hello people
<user|65793> i'm having problems with the Kubuntu 16 LTS. On the graphical login screens says: failed to start session
<user|65793> can someone give me a help in this issue?
<yossarianuk> user|65793: is it a new install or upgrade ?
<krise> I need someone to help me to get my printer work canon 4450
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<momoe> Goodmorning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning momoe
<mparillo> krise: I do not have a canon, but for my epson, I had to first install the .deb from the epson site, and then go to system settings > printer to add it there.
<momoe> So I had a question I tried to post earlier, was hoping someone could answer
<momoe> The latest updates to my Kubuntu might have broke 'kwin' screen magnification. Does this still work for anyone else?
<momoe> META_= is the global shortcut
<momoe> No replies still?
<user|65793> it's a new install
<momoe> No existing install. recent update this week
<momoe> Show Desktop, and Screen magnify haven't been working appropreately
<momoe> Just checking if this is a local problem or anyone else can verify
<BluesKaj> momoe, which kubuntu version?
<momoe> @BlueKaj using version 16.04, KDE framework 5.23.0
<yossarianuk> user|65793: you need to look at /var/log/syslog
<JohnDroid> Aleksejs: maybe it will help, I am not sure as I don't have sony headphones
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to set "Details View" as the standard viewmode in Dolphin? So that every newly created folder opens in that mode automatically?
<Yanina> Hi people! Im Yanina and im newie at kubuntu's world
<Yanina> Im having a problem with battery changing
<Yanina> could someone help me??
<mgolden_> Yanina - can you be specific?
<mgolden_> Mrokii: I believe it opens in whatever mode it was last in.
<mgolden_> Under Control > Configure Dolphin > General > Behavior you can remember properties for each folder, or use common properties for all folders
<Yanina> mgolden_ yes, I have installed kubuntu 16.04 in two laptops bangho. The first one is ok, but the second one doesnt charge battery
<Yanina> when I go to KinfoCenter it seems there is no battery connected
<_thelion_> Mrokii: yes. - Open "options" in Dolphin. There you can find "adjust (?) view...". Choose "Details View" and you can set this view as standard, too.
<Yanina> I connected the battery to the other laptop and it works
<mgolden_> Yanina: what does it show in the task bar?
<Mrokii> mgolden_: Yes, I found that out. I was looking for a default option for newly created or never-before-opened folders.
<Mrokii> mgolden_: I assume "_thelion_"s answer is what I'm looking for.
<mgolden_> Mrokii: I haven't tried _thelion_ s suggestion.
<mgolden_> Mrokii: do you want to have different folder views for each folder? (Meaning it will remember each one separately.) Or do you always want it to open with the default?
<Mrokii> mgolden_: _thelion_s solution worked. I've found the relevant option. And I do have the option enabled to have different views for each folder. But the details-view is the one I am using just about everywhere, so it's good I could enable it as a default.
<krise> mparillo i did that, i downloaded driver package from anon site and installed them, but when i add printer i see like hundred drivers at the list there but not for this model
<krise> mabe im doing something wrong
<krise> computer finds printer do, but wont start printing
<hoax> XD
<Khaotic> does anyone use kdevelop?
<soee> Khaotic: a bit
<Khaotic> what lang?
<Khaotic> C i assume
<Khaotic> im trying to get it to use python, but it's slow
<soee> nah. just some basic qml
<Bananajoe> hello folks
<soee> hiho Bananajoe
<Bananajoe> you're fine soee?
<al8989> hello, i have a question if I upgrade from kubuntu 14.10 using the muron update will all my settings in google chrome and such be preserved and will my windows wireless lan drivers still be installed for my wireless adapter?
<ikonia> al8989: the bookmarks and settings should stay
<ikonia> the wireless card will depend on a lot of things
<al8989> well im using a windows driver to use the wireless adapter
<al8989> i just wanted to make sure it was easy before i did it as i jsut recieved a notification on my desktop today about the upgrade
<mgolden_> al8989: If I were you I would backup everything and make absolutely sure you have an ethernet cable to do it.
<al8989> ok thank you i can do that i just wanted to know if i might need to reconfigure the wireless adapter after the upgrade
<mgolden_> You may very well have to.
<al8989> ok thank you
<mgolden_> aIal8989: I am surprised you still need to use a windows driver. Most wifi hardware is supported in better ways nowadays.
<al8989> very much for the advice exactly what i was looking for
<mgolden_> al8989: (I had to uninstall and reinstall amarok on the upgrade - these things aren't perfect!)
<al8989> ok ty
<al8989> i've updated windows before but never kubuntu linux
#kubuntu 2016-08-03
<Tarek_Guitoun__> tarek
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Aleksejs> hi, where should I post reports about problems with 16.04? There are dozens of them
<soee> Aleksejs: are they related to packaging or upstream bugs ?
<Aleksejs> soee: mostly to kde itself
<soee> than bugs.kde.org
<soee> but first check if they ar enot reported already
<mateusz_> hi
<yossarianuk> hi - hi - just seen libreoffice 5.2 is out - where do you get the snap packages?
<soee> ask on #ubuntu ;)
<soee> LO is packaged by ubuntu
<yossarianuk> soee: ok - cheers
<yossarianuk> ive not actually used snap packages yet - just interested.
<fil1n> Hello everybody!
<soee> hiho
<ahoneybun> soee: well #snappy would be better
<ahoneybun> for snaps
<ahoneybun> there is no LO snap in the store yet
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> https://www.libreoffice.org/download/snap/
<ahoneybun> it's in beta
<Ab3L> hi, does someone of you have upgraded to kubuntu 16.04 from 14.04 through muon update manager?
<Ab3L> i got a problem with systemd and plymouth
<Ab3L> i mean, i was not able to login when i choose to start kubuntu with systemd (i think it is the standard way). the process got stuck at start of plymouth animation (solar).
<Ab3L> when i started kubuntu through upstart, i could login only in command line interface (ex. tty1), but got stuck always at the beginning of the animation of plymouth.
<Ab3L> i don't know if the problem is systemd, plymouth, both or none.
<Ab3L> i found a solution in internet for a similar problem and it consists to reinstall kubuntu without formatting from an image, but that way is not really the most pedagogic one.
<Ab3L> any idea to know where to look to have any hint?
<Ab3L> (there are tons of logs, but how to know which one is to read).
<BluesKaj> Ab3L,  due to all the changes to plasma and kde workspaces plus the adoption of systemd, upgrading smoothly from 14.04 to 16.04 is not always successful via the net upgrade.. 16.04 is still quite buggy despite the point release finally being official
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: are you yet in a Kubuntu 16.04 or still a previous version?
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: so do you mind it is better to make a fresh install of 16.04 than an net upgrade?
<BluesKaj> Ab3L,  I reverted to 14.04 due to 16.04 being almost unusable on my pc. 161.0 runs better than 16.04 here
<BluesKaj> 16.10
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: until when 14.04 will be supported?
<Ab3L> i found it. 2019.
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: thank you for your answer.
<samueledb> xdcc send *
<samueledb> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> !warez | samueledb
<ubottu> samueledb: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<BluesKaj> !it | samueledb
<ubottu> samueledb: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Kubuntu podcast #15 is now live. Join us here: https://www.youtube.com/c/KubuntuPodcast/live
<asdf0> hey ;) i have a giant folder structure on my hands with lots and lots of sub-folders and files in them. i want to set the file permissions to read/write for everything in there but at the same time it needs to be read/write/execute for the folders so that i can open them (right?)
<asdf0> when setting the permissions with chmod in the command line i can set them for everything, but how do i tell it to set executable only for folders and not for files?
<asdf0> (without having to call it for every single folder separately)
<Dragnslcr> asdf0- use X in the permission
<asdf0> ah, capital X, awesome, thanks ;)
<iffraff1> Anupkumar: here for starters https://github.com/erikras/redux-form/issues/1249
<iffraff1> shit! I wrote that like 5 hours ago!
<iffraff1> forgot to hit enter
<valorie> !language | iffraff1
<ubottu> iffraff1: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
#kubuntu 2016-08-04
<schnoodles> Not too sure if this channel really supports it but does anyone know how the 5.7 backport is going and if it will be released any time soon ?
<katherine> Hi, am I live
<katherine> ?
<katherine> I need some help with configuring content filtering
<katherine> Anybody home?
<katherine> Hi, edamrose, can you see me?
<katherine> Hello?
<user|69232wfp> google earth crashing on Kubuntu 16.04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<katherine> Hi lordie
<katherine> This is not a very helpful channel
<Smurphy> you can't expect people to sit here to wait for your request.
<Smurphy> Some work, or sleep or do other things :}
<acheronuk> or quit when they don't get a prompt response...
<lordievader> Yeah, in my opinion, with the right timing, this can be a very helpful channel.
<Vorap> Sorry my wifi died. What's up lordievader?
<soee> Vorap: hiho, any questions ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Vorap> Oh, sorry soee, didn't relize I was typing in the wrong channel, that was meant to go to #kubuntu-offtopic :P
<konrados> Morning :)
<BluesKaj_> Ḿorning konrados
<konrados> Oh, well I had a question but solved my problem :)
<BluesKaj_> good, but Iḿ curious , what was your issue?
<BluesKaj_> konrados ^
<konrados> BluesKaj_ I'm a newbie in Ubuntu, I have ~/bin in my PATH environment and I tried to start a test.sh script (which is there) without anything, i.e. I entered test.sh - wasn't working, then I recalled I have to do something like bash test.sh
<Smurphy> try: ./test.sh
<Smurphy> if test is not in ~/bin - it won't start.
<Smurphy> Also, the shell-script needs to have: #!/bin/sh as its first line
<konrados> Smurphy, BluesKaj_ thanks, but I'm not in this directory, I'm in /
<Smurphy> where is test.sh ?
<konrados> in ~/bin
<Smurphy> then test.sh should work.
<konrados> This dir is in my PATH env variable
<konrados> sec...
<Smurphy> Did you make it executable ??? chmod 755 ~/bin/test.sh
<konrados> Smurphy, I forgot that ^ :( as I said I'm a newbie, thank you!
<Smurphy> ;) no worries. Everyonme has to start somewhere :)
<konrados> Thanks, I feel better now :)
<Smurphy> :)
<BluesKaj_> ok sounds good ...setting up a .bashrc _aliases file on 16.10
<BluesKaj_> actually .bash_aliases
<Smurphy> yes. I ahve an alias that is verffy handy...
<Smurphy> alias sclean='sudo rm -fv .*~ *~ *.BAK *.tmp'
<Smurphy> Alwyas have that one :)
<Smurphy> type "clean" and all temp files are removed :D
<BluesKaj_> cool
<BluesKaj_> I use shortened commands for apt and a few others to update upgrade etc in the aliases file
<Smurphy> I tend to write wrapper scripts, especially for git... :}
<BluesKaj_> not much need for git here ...compiling isn´t my favourite pastime
<Smurphy> Not compiling. Developing ;)
<BluesKaj_> then you should join #kubuntu-devel and offer your services
<feep> hi
<feep> I'm using an SSD and Xorg takes _ages_ to start
<feep> is there any way I can get systemd to load xorg way earlier in the boot process?
<feep> (ie. instead of boot, boot, boot, xorg, sddm, do xorg, boot, boot, sddm)
<feep> since all xorg _by itself_ should need is localmount
<feep> like, xorg is actually the main slowdown in my boot process atm
<feep> afaics
<feep> like, I presume the "blinking cursor at the top left" phase is xorg loading
<feep> /initializing
<feep> it goes like, ":splash screen blinking:, text cursor top left that stays around for three seconds, sddm
<feep> *"
<BluesKaj_> uhm , you mean grub takes 3 secs to load, feep ?
<lordievader> feep: What is the output of 'systemd-analyze'?
<feep> be back in a bit, gonna try converting to efi first in the hopes I can cut off the (much slower) bios part of the startup
<BluesKaj_> feep,  ?? if you have eufi then you don´t have bios, or vice versa
<BluesKaj_> uefi even
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: Uefi usually supports the legacy way too.
<lordievader> Hence those can switch.
<feep> BluesKaj_: yes that was the point, yes :p
<BluesKaj_> yes, but itś not BIOSthatś to blame for his slow boot  lordievader
<feep> didn't help sadly, this bios is too old to skip parts of itself when booting efi
<feep> I wish I could run coreboot :/
<feep> BluesKaj_: actually bios is the slowest part of my boot :P
<lordievader> feep: So, could you answer my question?
<BluesKaj_> feep if you efi , you don have bios
<feep> lordievader: nope, because I don't have access to the system right now (it's upstairs)
<feep> BluesKaj_: my bios disagrees :p
<feep> lordievader: but it says like four or five seconds in bootchart, which is outright wrong, there's a lot of sitting around waiting for .. something that bootchart doesn't show, I think
<feep> I suspect it's xorg startup when the login is already nominally running
<lordievader> Is that the output of systemd-analyze?
<feep> systemd-analyze plot, yes
<feep> afaics my delay isn't in there
<habits> Hi, guys. I have been trying to arrange my taskbar icons in Kubuntu but I cannot find out how I can do this. Could you please help on this.
<feep> I suspect it's because it only bothers with services up to login, and X is "started" at that point already
<feep> so there's nothing blocking on it from systemd's perspective
<lordievader> feep: Well you can ofcourse use 'systemd-analyze blame' to see which service is taking the longest to start.
<feep> lordievader: you don't understand
<feep> my services start fast
<feep> my _X_ starts slow.
<lordievader> habits: Unlock the taskbar first ;)
<lordievader> feep: X is still a service (started under sddm).
<rattking> if X is starting but then hanging take a look in ~/.xsession-errors for clues
<feep> lordievader: yes, but there's a difference between "X has started" from systemd's perspective
<feep> and "X is usable" from the user's perspective
<feep> rattking: it's not hanging
<feep> it just takes five seconds to present a picture
<habits> lordievader: I unlocked it, but still I cannot change theiir order.
<feep> habits: which icons?
<feep> the system tray icons?
<habits> not the system tray, but the shortcuts which I placed in the taskar
<lordievader> habits: Panel options ->Panel Settings
<feep> ah
<feep> try pressing the button that appears at the end of your taskbar when you select "Unlock"
<feep> that should put it in edit mode
<habits> yes, I did that
<feep> and you still can't reorder them?
<lordievader> habits: Then you should be able to drag and drop.
<feep> lordievader: anyway, that's why I wanted _systemd_ to start X, not sddm
<feep> so that it'd get a headstart
<lordievader> feep: You want a bare X?
<feep> lordievader: no, I want sddm
<feep> to run when it currently does
<feep> ... in an X that was started earlier.
<feep> so that the Xorg can get a headstart on configuring the monitor while the rest of the services start.
<lordievader> Sounds like a lot of trouble for nothing, if you ask me.
<feep> sounds like a lot of trouble for possibly two or three seconds less during boot to me :p
<feep> anyway so it's not possible?
<lordievader> Perhaps if you write your own services...
<feep> ah, darn :/
<feep> ah well, worth an ask
<lordievader> Writing services ain't difficult ;)
<feep> yeah but they tend to conflict with updates
<feep> I'll just wait for wayland and hope it starts faster
<feep> anyway thanks for trying tho
<BluesKaj_> feep is your pc from 2009-2010 ?..understand some machine from that era had both, but itś news to me
<feep> BluesKaj_: 2012 or 2013ish I think
<feep> oh no, 2011
<BluesKaj_> hmm, interesting , an anomaly I guess
<feep> yeah they really halfassed the efi
<feep> the entire bios is barebones
 * feep wants a coreboot :(
<feep> oh well
<root8950> test
<amsharma> i'm facing this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanager-qt/+bug/1569674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569674 in networkmanager-qt (Ubuntu Xenial) "[Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,Fix released]
<amsharma> have tried installing all the packages that've been mentioned
<amsharma> but still no luck!
<amsharma> how can I debug?
<amsharma> i just want a way to start a hotspot so that i can send internet to my mobile devices
<lordievader> amsharma: Do you have two wireless nics?
<amsharma> huh? how do i find that?
<lordievader> amsharma: Or do you want to share the ethernet device?
<amsharma> i have a ppp device that provides internet to my laptop
<amsharma> i then create a Shared WiFi connection
<lordievader> amsharma: That works I suppose.
<amsharma> that my android devices can connect to
<amsharma> everything was working till about a week when i started seeing these errors
<amsharma> i can create a an adhoc hotspot
<amsharma> (one that has no security on it)
<amsharma> wait a minute, this is nice
<amsharma> i didn't know android devices could connect to adhoc networks too
<amsharma> so... things are working
<amsharma> but this has the obvious issue, that anyone can now use it
<amsharma> is there a way i can limit the network to some particular mac?
<lordievader> Johan says that he can still connect using the nmcli client rather than the gui one.
<amsharma> lordievader: link?
<lordievader> It is in your bug report.
<amsharma> oh found it
<lordievader> #13
<amsharma> hm, but he hasn't provided a command sadly
<amsharma> do you know how i can connect via nmcli?
<lordievader> amsharma: nmcli ;)
<amsharma> as in the exact command :P
<amsharma> with arguments and all
 * amsharma opens up man nmcli
<lordievader> amsharma: nmcli c up <network-name?
<lordievader> ?=>
<amsharma> oooooh noice
<amsharma> doesn't work
<amsharma> BUT
<amsharma> we have a better error message
<amsharma> Passwords or encryption keys are required to access the wireless network 'what'.
<amsharma> Warning: password for '802-11-wireless-security.psk' not given in 'passwd-file' and nmcli cannot ask without '--ask' option.
<amsharma> i suppose i should pass --ask
<lordievader> Yes
<amsharma> yay!
<amsharma> the connection got connected
<lordievader> Nice
<amsharma> let's try connecting the android
<amsharma> WORKED!
<lordievader> Good to hear :)
<amsharma> now we just need to figure out what the real problem is
<lordievader> The gui ;)
<amsharma> lordievader: any idea where this passwd-file is supposed to be?
<amsharma> oh, the GUI isn't actually reading the password field
<lordievader> Oh, you can set a (plaintext) passwd-file for nm to read. Or tell it to use the kwallet (<- I prefer this one).
<lordievader> The gui client probably gets it from the wallet.
<amsharma> kwallet is the kubuntu equivalent of osxkeychain?
<lordievader> Euhh... if osxkeychain holds passwords, then yes.
<amsharma> so, kde wallet manager says the wallet is closed etc.
<amsharma> where do i put that text file?
<lordievader> Pff, no idea.
<amsharma> or do i pass it as an arg?
<amsharma> https://developer.gnome.org/NetworkManager/unstable/nmcli.html
<amsharma> found it!
<amsharma> let's try this...
<amsharma> lordievader: now that we're discussing all this, what is the difference between a connection name and an SSID?
<amsharma> (somewhere they call it BSSID)
<amsharma> :/
<lordievader> A BSSID and an ESSID are different things ;) ESSID is usually seen as the connection name.
<lordievader> The BSSID is used to identify the networking gear.
<lordievader> You can have multiple BSSID's under one ESSID (in the case of a mesh network).
<amsharma> um, in layman terms, the connection name is what i'll use when passing to nmcli
<amsharma> and ssid is what android devices will see?
<amsharma> (or any other device for that matter)
<lordievader> amsharma: They should see the same thing, unless it is another network.
<amsharma> i can't get the passwd-file parameter to work
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Afternoon folks, I'm having an issue with my shiny new kubuntu install. And that issue would be that I'm in initramfs and fstab has emptied itself
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Other than that I dunno what else I can tell you guys. So my question is what is the best way to go about this?
<lordievader> Tundra_O1dDsktop: Do you have a non-traditional setup?
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> lordievader: What is meant by that?
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> I can tell you part by part what I have setup hardware wise if you want
<BluesKaj> Tundra_O1dDsktop, scroll down to "2 answers" here http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/120198/how-to-fix-boot-into-initramfs-prompt-and-mount-cant-read-etc-fstab-no-su
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Alright BluesKaj , where would I set the parameter? At grub?
<BluesKaj> if you can get to grub then you should be able to boot into your new install, Tundra_O1dDsktop
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> BluesKaj: I get put into initramfs after grub
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Why hello vroap, funny seeing you here
<vroap> Hello tundra! Take this to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Sure if you'd like, or we can take it back to our chan
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> vroap: ^^
<vroap> Sure
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> :)
<BluesKaj> damn efi machines
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> BluesKaj: Yeah
<lordievader> Tundra_O1dDsktop: If you don't know, then you are running a traditional setup ;)
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> BluesKaj: So do I just provide the line from the first answer in a command line or what?
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> lordievader: Well I partially don't know cause I don't know what's considered "traditional"
<lordievader> Tundra_O1dDsktop: Anyhow, do you see your disks and can you mount them in the initrd?
<lordievader> Tundra_O1dDsktop: Traditional is whatever the installer does by default.
<BluesKaj> Tundra_O1dDsktop, on bios machines you can login to vt/tty do sudo blkid then add the entry to /etc/fstab with nano save the file and reboot
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> lordievader: you're gonna need to guide me a little more than that
<lordievader> Tundra_O1dDsktop: Do you see an sda in /dev?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: He is in the initrd...
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It doesn't boot to the full os.
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> I have sda sda1, sda2, and sda5
<lordievader> Tundra_O1dDsktop: Do you happen to know which is the root?
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Should be sda1 if I recall correctly
<lordievader> If you do I'd suggest to add 'root=/dev/sda1' to your kernel parameters and see if it continues booting.
<lordievader> Got to go, be back in a couple of hours.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, no kidding
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> lordievader: do I just add that line to the end of where I can edit to boot option in grub?
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> BluesKaj: would you be able to shed some light on that?
<BluesKaj> Tundra_O1dDsktop, I'm searching
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Well, I've made progress
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> I can now boot to the OS ohwever there isn't a gui
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> *however
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> But its more than where I was
<BluesKaj> Tundra_O1dDsktop, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_parameters  scroll down to systemd-boot, it tels you how to edit grub bt adding your root partition /dev/sdX  to the boot paramter
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> BluesKaj: well, I can get it to boot now, but now I have other issues
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> BluesKaj: The GUI doesn't load and attempting to run apt-get update returns me alot of warnings about a read-only filesystem
<Tundra-Server> BluesKaj: any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> Tundra-Server, you need to reboot and edit grub as the shown in the above url
<Tundra-Server> BluesKaj: Will that help with the new errors?
<Tundra-Server> Cause I can get the system to boot now
<BluesKaj> yes because you have no write permissions
<Tundra-Server> Alright
<BluesKaj> brb ,. mailbox errand
<Tundra-Server> Sp BluesKaj , what do I need to specify for the boot line? Do I need to specify the UUID or the /dev/sdX ?
<BluesKaj> tu the /dev/sda ort b or whatever /dev/sd? yoiur  / (rrot) partition is designated as
<BluesKaj> Tundra-Server,^
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Ok, alright, I'm gonna try that
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> BluesKaj: I'm sorry, ubt I'm gonna have to ask this. Am I opening the menu at grub or what am I doing?
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> *but
<BluesKaj> when at grub  use the "e" key to edit then add the parameter as described above, are you able to do that Tundra_O1dDsktop ?
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> BluesKaj: Ok, so now that I'm there I'm looking for what line?
<BluesKaj> so obviously tou have no access to the urls I poster, correct ?
<BluesKaj> tou=you
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> BluesKaj: You told me to look at the system-boot section. I'm not seeing anything that looks like those lines in GRUB
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> BluesKaj: Hang on
<BluesKaj> I'm almost in the dark about  this as you are, never seen this situation before
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> BluesKaj: do you know parameters for the grub boot?
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Because there's one that I'm looking at
<BluesKaj> Tundra_O1dDsktop, let me chec k ..brb
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> And I think this is the root of the problem
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> So BluesKaj , find out anything?
<BluesKaj> Tundra_O1dDsktop, I don't see anything relevant in grub edit that I would want to fool with , suggest you go to #ubuntu or ##linux with your question.Unless someone else hare has a better suggestion
<BluesKaj> hare=here
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Well, I reckon I'm gonna go ahead and try an idea
<BluesKaj> I don't have much knowledge oabout EFI and GPT , it's still mostly a mystery to me
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> Myself as well
<Tundra_O1dDsktop> I'm gonna try to install actually in EFI mode and see how that shakes out
<BluesKaj> Tundra_O1dDsktop, yeah, that's the best method, but make sure you setup you partitions manually so that you know which ones are which
<Tundra_O1dDsktop>  Eh, what could possibly go wrong?
<lordievader> Tundra_O1dDsktop: You know, a 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /' might help you ;)
<robonauta> hello
<bprompt> allo
#kubuntu 2016-08-05
<galadas> hello everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Heyo all
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> some people are off because of timezones
<Mrokii> Hello guys. Big problem here. After rebooting Kubuntu, I got this error "Xsession: unsupported number of arguments (2); falling back to default session." There's nothing I can do from this point on.
<konrados> Morning :)
<konrados> I use fish (I'm mean a shell) now I want to create an alias, I found this: http://stackoverflow.com/a/2763014/5733557 but do you know how to pass argument passed to this function to a program which I call in this function?
<konrados> Oh, actually in this link a guy answered my question, I meant a different link and pasted this one :) Sorry, nvm
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yossarianuk> why has firefox 48 not come in the repo's yet ?
<yossarianuk>  is anyone else getting lots of random crashes with firefox v 47 ? I've noticed on multiple machines ...  dmesg shows Chrome_ChildThr[8050]: segfault at 0 ip 000055a172865bb8 sp 00007fe16c4fe360 error 6 in plugin-container[55a17285d000+3e000]  - i.e Flash related
<ahh11> Hello
<ahh11> Is there anywhere I can download A PowerPC version of the latest Kubuntu for an eMac G4?
<TomTom> any idea when kmail 5.2.x will be part of the repos/backports? this "no inline image" bug is really annoying...
<BluesKaj> TomTom, matbe the #kubuntu-devel guys will know
<BluesKaj> maybe
<ahoneybun> kmail is handled by Apps now I think
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun, Apps?
<ahoneybun> Applications
<ahoneybun> KDE Applications is at 16.04.3 in jenkins
<ahoneybun> but for yakkety
<ahoneybun> we're still trying to push quite a bit of packages though to the repos for a update this big
<BluesKaj> I don't mean to be too negative about 16.04 , but I had to revert to 14.04 for a stable OS. Heck, even 16.10 runs better on this pc than 16.04
<ahoneybun> I have a usuable system on 16.04 with backports
<BluesKaj> yeah i had the backports enabled
<ahoneybun> workable for me
<ahoneybun> can't go back to Plasma 4
<ahoneybun> well KDE 4 at that point
<BluesKaj> it was mostly a video problem , movies would crash and freeze the system so badly even REISUB wouldn't reboot
<ahoneybun> that is a odd one for sure
<ahoneybun> I've even had success with have different video cards and such
<oliverl> Hallo zusammen
<BluesKaj> well the nvidia 8400GS works well on trusty so I'll stick with it until 16.04 less problematic
<oliverl> is here somebody who can explain to me how to set up a service that is only running on shutdown/halt but NOT on reboot?
<BluesKaj> oliverl, what kind of service?
<oliverl> so far it's always executed but I want to exclude it from reboot
<oliverl> it's a backup script
<oliverl> under upstart it was easy but with systemd I didn't find anything on the internet
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> systemctl runs services
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> ie sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
<oliverl> I know
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> your trying to make a service or run it?
<oliverl> run it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> so you want it to run on the system on every boot?
<oliverl> [Unit] has "Before=shutdown.target" and [Install] has "WantedBy=shutdown.target"
<BluesKaj> oliverl, youi can still use apps like upstart-app-start-tools
<oliverl> no only on init 0 not init 6
<oliverl> together with systemd?
<oliverl> with kubuntu 16.04 only systemd is installed
<oliverl> therefore I assumed it's the only one used
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> upstart is still used for somethings
<BluesKaj> oliverl, well, not sure how it works , but they're in the repos /muon
<ahoneybun> oliverl: http://patrakov.blogspot.com/2011/01/writing-systemd-service-files.html
<BluesKaj> checkout upstart in the package manager
<oliverl> BluesKaj, I'm a bit scary since there are a lot of scripts in /etc/init and if I would install upstart I fear all of them will be executed in addition to what systemd is starting
<BluesKaj> yeah , I haven't seen any explanations how upstart works witrh systemd services , if at all
<oliverl> Basically I understood how to write systemd jobs but I didn't find a hint how to distinguish between halt and reboot
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> halt turns the system off I believe
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> that's how I've used it
<oliverl> yes
<oliverl> and exactly then I want to run the backup script but - as you can imagine - not on any reboot
<BitHorizon> Hello! Is there any way of installing Plasma 5.7 on Kubuntu 16.04?
<BitHorizon> I need the new DPI scaling for my high DPI laptop in order to use Plasma.
<ahoneybun> not at the moment BitHorizon
<ahoneybun> it's in the pipelines for 16.10 atm
<BitHorizon> Can't even compile from source?
<ahoneybun> no as 16.04 does not have a new version of Qt that it needs
<ahoneybun> we're working with Ubuntu to get it pushed into
<BitHorizon> Awesome. Can't wait to switch to Kubuntu on my precision 15 5000
<ahoneybun> sweet 16.10 is the target for new things then we'll work to backport them to 16.04
<paranoidabhi_> ahoneybun, so kde 5.7 would be ultimately available for 16.04?
<ahoneybun> yea that's the plan
<ahoneybun> 5.8 will be a LTS Plasma release and we would like to leave it at that
<paranoidabhi_> ahoneybun, would it be after 16.10's release?
<ahoneybun> it's possible
<ahoneybun> the freeze for 16.10 is on the 18th of this month
<ahoneybun> so after that we have to request changes
<BitHorizon> Until Kubuntu gets 5.7, what is an alternative, stable distro until that version of Plasma arrives? The only way I can use Plasma is with the new DPI stuff in 5.7.
<BitHorizon> Whoops, I repeated myself lol
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<ahoneybun> KDE Neon has 5.7.2 atm
<BitHorizon> What packagebase does Neon have?
<ahoneybun> ubuntu 16.04
<BitHorizon> Is Neon stable enough for daily use?
<paranoidabhi_> are there any disadvantages to kde-neon over kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> not sure don't use it
<ahoneybun> there is a developer version and a "stable" one
<ahoneybun> not sure tbh
<paranoidabhi_> it seems kde-neon and kubuntu have the same goal.
<paranoidabhi_> ubuntu+kde.
<ahoneybun> they don't follow the Ubuntu release cycle
<devil___> is there a linux stuff room for india?
<ahoneybun> !india
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ahoneybun> !india devil___
<devil___> ok ty
<ahoneybun> np
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> <paranoidabhi_> the advantage is the latest KDE desktop. The disadvantage is that its locked to LTS so 3rd party applications will be older
<IrcsomeBot1> <Clifford> Also the archive of apps might be broken due to newer Qt versions
<devil___> my Kbuntu 16.04 is crashing?? cant figure out why..
<devil___> it keeps on crashing every minute..
<paranoidabhi_> I am a bit new to linux. Why does it take so much time to integrate new kde into kubuntu 16.04?
<paranoidabhi_> I want to understand the process. :)
<devil___> new kde? you mean why does it take to download all kde tools and dependencies and install it into linux?
<ahoneybun> paranoidabhi_: move over to #kubuntu-devel to see the gears moving
<devil___> anyone here into kernel programming? or into OS programming in general? any advice for a noob as to where to start?
<ahoneybun> I'd be worried about PPA's not working in Neon
<ahoneybun> since they are built on launchpad for certain ubuntu versions with certain package versions
<acheronuk> paranoidabhi_: in this case it is a new Qt 5.6 version required for plasma 5.7. Xenial has QT 5.5.1
<acheronuk> paranoidabhi_: so it needs to be backported without breaking the rest of the parts of ubuntu etc that depends on Qt 5.5
<acheronuk> paranoidabhi_: Neon, being separate, can choose not to care as long as their KDE/plasma works
<ahoneybun> so it's a balancing act
<acheronuk> paranoidabhi_: kubuntu has to take much more care over how it affects the rest of the ubuntu archive
<acheronuk> paranoidabhi_: plus kubuntu has the next release Yakkety Yak to work on as well!
<acheronuk> paranoidabhi_: there was also just some unfortunate timing with Xenial that meant Qt 5.6 didn't go in. If it had, then much of this would not be as problematic.
<acheronuk> paranoidabhi_: but it is what it is, and it will take a little time
<paranoidabhi_> acheronuk, thanks, makes sense! What's the solution to the qt conflict?
<paranoidabhi_> How will you resolve it ultimately?
<acheronuk> paranoidabhi_: already got backported builds of QT 5.6 and plasma staged against that in some testing ppas. Just need to test and QA that enough that anyone using the backport ppa with that in won't find a lot of non specific kubuntu stuff is broken.
<acheronuk> paranoidabhi_: kubuntu is "friendly computing". rushing a backport and making a load on non kubuntu software that you might want to install from the archive broke, is not 'friendly'
<katronix> hi all, if you have an apt-get issue that apt-get -f install can't fix, is there a way to tell apt-get to forget about the issue?
<katronix> should I ask in #ubuntu instead?
<Guest75224> weisst jemand warum kubuntu-de.org nicht erreichbar ist?
<Pici> !de | Guest75224
<ubottu> Guest75224: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<oliverl> solved the problem, it's necessary to use under [Install] "WantedBy=poweroff.target" and under [Unit] "Before=shutdown.target". With this being set up it's running as desired.
<viewer|19101> I'm runnung kubuntu 14.04-4   Will there be an automatic update to 14.04.-5  or  a  do-release-upgrade?
<Smurphy> if you applied all updates regularly, you already are on 14.04.5
<viewer|19101> I did. But my kernel says 4.2.0-42-generic
<Smurphy> lsb_release -a
<Smurphy> kernel version has nothing to do with ubntutu version.
<Smurphy> I have 3.13.0-30-generic
<Smurphy> on a lts 14.0405
<Smurphy> on a lts 14.04-5
<viewer|19101> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<viewer|19101> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<viewer|19101> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<viewer|19101> 14.04.5   ah ok
<Smurphy> See.
<Smurphy> Why are you on kernel 14.04 ?
<viewer|19101> i installed kubuntu 14.04-4
<Smurphy> Should not update the kernel.
<Smurphy> Well, my kubuntu is on 16.04.x - my server is on 14.04.5
<viewer|19101> it was no update, it was a fresh installation some month ago
<viewer|19101> but thx i don't care about the kernel version
<Smurphy> ok.
<user|2996> Hi, i,m use mint but kde in mint is very crash, kubuntu is stable KDE?
<Smurphy> Did you update your mint ?
<user|2996> Mint is a distro gtk+ like, kde is next
<Smurphy> I know mint. But did you apply all updates ?
<user|2996> Yes, i all update
<user|2996> But plasma is crash
<user|2996> Plama version in Kubuntu?
<Smurphy> konsole -version
<Smurphy> Qt: 5.5.1
<Smurphy> KDE Frameworks: 5.23.0
<Smurphy> Konsole: 15.12.3
<dax> We have no idea whether Plama is going to crash on Ubuntu for you, because we have no idea why it's crashing in Mint and whether it's a Mint-specific or version-specific issue, or something else.
<Smurphy> Plasma 5.6.5 here
<dax> Grab an Ubuntu LiveUSB, boot it, and test it.
<user|2996> When plasma 5.7?
<user|2996> My, opinion KDE crashed all distro :-)
<user|2996> But, working
<Smurphy> Nope. Didn't have a crash for months
<user|2996> Mint from cin.. did't have a crash, but i dislike cin...
<user|2996> I love KDE, very very user friendly gui
<Smurphy> Using KDE since release 0.9 etc... I even did the french translation for KDE 1.0 :}
<user|2996> KDE full support my language
<Smurphy> Which one is it ?
<Smurphy> Say thansk to the translator teams all around the globe :)
<user|2996> Polish
<user|2996> thx for translated
<Smurphy> yep. That language is translated :)
<Smurphy> :)
<user|2996> all language in UE are translated
<Smurphy> Yes. The KDE community is very active.
<user|2996> KOD, KDE, community is very active, heh
<Smurphy> yes.
<user|2996> How install in kubuntu plasma 5.7, neo repo yes?
<Smurphy> can't say. I didn't do it.
<user|2996> plasma 5.7 yes in repo but no?
<user|2996> i since years ago used chakra, but not support gtk+ apps
<Smurphy> I hate gtk apps ...
<Smurphy> worst thing that exists. Icaza should have been burned alive...
<user|2996> Hate apps, heh, hate stupid political not apps,
<user|2996> My, ask, plasmoid for menu in up on panel,
<Trel> In the latest version of Kubuntu, what version of KDE/Plasma is included?
<acheronuk> Trel: Xenial 16.04.1 has Plasma 5.5.5. Plasma 5.6.5 is available in the backports ppa. Plasma 5.7.x is work in progress.
<Trel> Cool, thanks
<Trel> One other question, is that Netbook/tablet mode still included in plasma 5.5.5+?
<valorie> Trel: it's just a display mode
<valorie> it's no longer a separate thing
<sascha_> Test.
<valorie> sascha_: anything we can help you with?
<sascha_> Hello. No, but thank you. :)
<Trel> valorie: do you know offhand where it got moved to in the systems settings? It's no longer under workspace behavior for me
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Tablet/netbook is a dead project last time I head
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> *heard
<Trel> oh, darn, I finally got my hands on machine with a touch screen and small resolution to actually try it XD
<valorie> well, everything is touch ready
<valorie> I have a notebook with a touch screen and everything "just works"
<valorie> the phone effort is alive and well
<valorie> and perhaps the phone image will work on your tablet if the regular images won't
<valorie> http://plasma-phone.org/
<valorie> Trel: ^^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Is it a tablet or that laptop miz
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Mix
<johns_> anyone know how to force NTFS driver to mount a NTFS volume read-write?
<johns_> I have a Windows 8 system, I shut it down completely and then NTFS in Linux still complains that it cannot mount the thing.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Sudo mount does not work?
<johns_> no mr. ircsomebot, sudo mount does not work.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> What is the output?
<johns_> jesus christ do I have to do this.
<johns_> Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<johns_> Failed to mount '/dev/sdf2': Operation not permitted
<johns_> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<johns_> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<johns_> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<bprompt> johns_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/204166/how-do-i-mount-a-hibernated-ntfs-partition
<johns_> bprompt: thanks but that doesn't actually work. Everything I can do will still claim Windows is hibernated.
<johns_> maybe "powercfg -h off" from Windows will fix it.
<johns_> I don't understand why Windows will hibernate if I tell it to shut down.
<johns_> Oh, now it worked! The sequence is to first use ntfsfix and then to use -o remove_hiberfile.
<johns_> thanks :).
<bprompt> johns_:    hmmm actually, the hibernation file is used to , if not using hibernation for shutdown, it's used for "fast bootup" of windows, thus how the desktop shows up so quickly
<bprompt> john51:    but yes, you do have to turn it off with "powercfg -h off", manually, to actualy have it off, and also removing the "fast boot" bit
<johns_> I though tthat would only happen on fast reboot
<johns_> well I know how ti fix it now......
<johns_> \
<johns_> will save those endless annoying reboots.
#kubuntu 2016-08-06
<adroit_machine> I inadvertently turned my display off in mint 17 3 rosa on my other laptop. Now whenever I turn on my pc there appears a black screen when kde load complete, Need help please.
<bleuraevynne> hey
<niteshapte> join #kubuntu
<niteshapte> Hwo yto use it?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> Hi all, I have kubuntu 16.04 LTS. I have a flash drive. I have a linux OS I want to test out. I am chasing my tail as to how to make a bootable flash drive and burn the ISO image to it. Unetbootin did not work. I was told about Universal USB Installer but I find a LOT about doing it in Win-Don't but   .........  in any type of linux forums
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> Hi all, I am running kubuntu 16.04 LTS. I have a flash drive. I want to burn an ISO image to it so I can boot from it in boot choices on my Dell Inspiron 660. Unetbootin does not work. I am trying to find an iso software to use in my linux distro so that I can simply burn the image to it. Any ideas (aside from UNETBOOTIN)?
<soee> Detroit_Bad_Boy: try https://www.etcher.io
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> ok, I'll look intop that. TY
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> That seems to be a windows app
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> soee: that seems to be a windows app
<soee> you can download itfor linux
<BluesKaj-pi> Detroit_Bad_Boy,  dd works, check it out
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> BluesKaj-pi: I downloaded it. I used the chmod command. I got no file found
<BluesKaj-pi> Detroit_Bad_Boy,  http://superuser.com/questions/351814/how-to-copy-an-iso-image-onto-usb-with-dd
<soee> Detroit_Bad_Boy: maked it executable ?
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> soee: I downloaded Etcher. Kubuntu came back with "This is an executable file." Then it went on to explain how Kubuntu has disabled it for safety. I am a newbie
<EuroTrash> Why not just troubleshoot unetbootin? It works fine, normally.
<EuroTrash> And it isn't that complicated, makes me wonder whether there isn't something else wrong.,
<EuroTrash> E.g. bad iso or something.
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> EuroTrash: I declined UnetBootin due to the site for this OS telling me it has problems running the live cd thru unetbootin. I was told to try other options
<EuroTrash> Oh huh
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> EuroTrash: I verified the checksum. It's good
<EuroTrash> What's up with that
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> EuroTrash: it's Manjaro
<Detroit_Bad_Boy> EuroTrash: I'll just wait until I can get a DVD I can burn it to
<EuroTrash> Been a _long_ time since I've burned optical media.
<EuroTrash> But hey
<johns_> what do I do if systemd doesn' t run vgchange -ay at boot causing systemd to fail?
<johns_> brb, trying
<johns_> I fixed it by removing /lib/systemd/system/lvm2.service and removing --sysinit from /etc/init.d/lvm2, thanks.
<staszek> Czy ktoś wie jak zmienić bajery Kubuntu 16.04 w coś urzytecznego na kształt kde 4.9 lub wyższe
<staszek> Does anyone know how to change bajery Kubuntu 16.04 urzytecznego something in the shape of KDE 4.9 or higher
<hay207_> Hi, i want an easy method to switch between logged in users
<soee> hay207_: use use switch widget ?
<soee> *user switch
<hay207_> Ok thanks
<Finetundra> Hey folks, does nayone know where the theme and wallapper settings for the KDE 5 lock screen are?
<hay207_> How to install another instance of a program, for ex. of wesnoth game?
<rollo> In Dolphin, the KDEConnect "Send to"  context menu item has disappeared on both my 16.04 machines.  Anyone else?  Suggestions?
<YankDownUnder> rollo: Is this recent - and have you done any updates since the issue started happening?
<rollo> YankDownUnder: I think it started a few updates ago, perhaps while still on 15.10.
<YankDownUnder> rollo: Ok...so here's a question - what version of Plasma are you running right now? (Check in the "Info Centre")
<rollo> 5.6.5
<YankDownUnder> rollo: Ok...so that's fair enough...you're up to date - that's what I was getting at...coolbeans...
<rollo> YankDownUnder: This definitely started before I added the backports repo
<YankDownUnder> rollo: Right oh - just checking something, mate - hang on a tick...
<YankDownUnder> rollo: I'm looking in "Dolphin" and I can't seem to locate anything to do withh "KDE Connect" in the least...where *was* that supposed to be?
<rollo> YankDownUnder: in the Dolphin UI? Only when KDEconnect is connected to a device, it should appear in the context menu when right-clicking a file. IIR, it was in the lower half at the top level. (It's been a while since I've seen it)
<YankDownUnder> rollo: Right oh...hang on...going to attach something...
<YankDownUnder> rollo: Well, can't seem to get my ancient tablet to talk - right oh...
<rollo> YankDownUnder: Thanks for taking the time to look at this.  Anything I can check on this end?
<YankDownUnder> rollo: With the KDE connect - I'll assume that your machine and device are showing up properly in the KDE connect dialogue, hmm?
<rollo> YankDownUnder: correct, although it sometimes takes a while
<rollo> YankDownUnder: when this was working, the context menu item would appear shortly after the connection was established
<YankDownUnder> rollo: So currently - when things ARE connected, are you even getting the dialogue showing up?
<rollo> YankDownUnder: Everything else seems to work the same as before (modulo new features). No "Send to" dolphin context item, other dialogues seem about the same
<YankDownUnder> rollo: This has me scratching my head, bro...have you looked through the "wiki" - because obviously it's not only affecting YOU, it would be affecting quite a number of folks...
<rollo> YankDownUnder: is there a specific dialogue you were referring to?
<YankDownUnder> rollo: The "Send to..." => because if it's not showing up, well, that would surprise a large audience...and therefore, in the wiki, there'd be far more information than on here...as most "linux" users aren't familiar with IRC, but they'd get on the wiki quickly enough, hmm...
<phodius> is there a plasma kde 5 kicker i can put in my gnome sess?
<phodius> anyone know?
<phodius> maybe the drone knows
<rollo> sorry, got knocked offline for a few minutes.
<YankDownUnder> phodius: Kicker for Gnome? Er...installing KDE/Plasma alongside Gnome is a bit tricky...at best...
<phodius> i use to have a kicker from kde4 till i updated to ub 16.04
<phodius> doh!
<phodius> is there any plasma-desktop i can intergrate with UB 16.04
<phodius> am currently making one though just need  one in the mean time
<YankDownUnder> phodius: I tried this originally - and found that - from a realistic standpoint - getting anything Gnome/Unity to work along with KDE/Plasma was an error-ridden journey - however, that being said, I did get Cinnamon and Mate to be happy with KDE/Plasma...
<phodius> cinnamon Mate and  kde sounds like a great combo
<phodius> ULTRA ULTRA
<YankDownUnder> phodius: Cinnamon is actually quite cool - a reminder of what Gnome *was* like "back in the day" - and is a happy chappy with KDE/Plasma...
#kubuntu 2016-08-07
<jimtendo-X202EP> Hi all, anyone know what parameter I might be able to add while booting from GRUB to make Kubuntu 16.04 boot into a terminal (as opposed to KDE)?
<acheronuk> clivejo: understood. presumably won't want keyring pw again after 1hr
<acheronuk> lintian
<acheronuk> yes, hope it does!
<acheronuk> night clive :)
<ubuntu> hello
<Guest95388> test
<valorie> testing what, Guest95388?
<Guest95388> wasn't sure if this still worked im running kbuntu 7.01
<valorie> ?
<valorie> there is no such thing
 * valorie is running kubuntu 16.10 which is alpha still
<Guest95388> kbuntu based on ubuntu 7
<Guest95388> 7.04
<Guest95388> not 7.01
<valorie> I have no clue to what you refer
<valorie> Kubuntu is at base Ubuntu
<valorie> with KDE software
<Guest95388> do you know that kbuntu is based yeah\
<Guest95388> do you know of ubuntu 7.04
<valorie> are you perhaps thinking of Plasma 5.7.2?
<Guest95388> the kde environment I am running is release 3.5.6
<valorie> Guest95388: you are truly running Ubuntu 7.04 and a KDE 3?
<valorie> impressive
<Guest95388> I got this old disk at a garage sale with some windows pe and other stuff
<valorie> that sounds like 2002 or so
<valorie> wow
<valorie> congratulations
<Guest95388> ubuntu 7.04 it says when I run cat /etc/issue
<valorie> $ cat /etc/issue
<valorie> Ubuntu Yakkety Yak (development branch) \n \
<valorie> we are at the opposite ends of the spectrum!
<Guest95388> yeah and cat /etc/debian_version is 4.0
<ahoneybun> holy
<valorie> what kit are you running this on, Guest95388?
<Guest95388> you mean version of kde?
<Guest95388> I also have a dapper drake disk
<valorie> no, I mean computer
<valorie> old, or new?
<Guest95388> ran xp has a centrino rn
<Guest95388> ddr2
<valorie> not many boxes still have disk drives
<Guest95388> cd no floppy
<valorie> not sure we have one around still
<valorie> oooo, CD, how fancy and new!
<valorie> lol
<Guest95388> and dvd
<Guest95388> I have some dvd ram disks
<ahoneybun> oh boy
<ahoneybun> I think I snapped and broke my machine
<valorie> um
<valorie> I don't think that's how it's sposed ta work
<ahoneybun> it was trying to remove a bunch of packages
<ahoneybun> but I thought it was doing it to the snap
<valorie> sudo apt -f install
<valorie> should fix?
<ahoneybun> idk
<ahoneybun> no errors
<ahoneybun> but I think if I reboot it will not boot up
<xRabbitx> yo im new to irc so i dont know the etiquette. But im having some issues, can someone help me?
<xRabbitx> anyone had this problem, you type: sudo whatever command, and then it prompts username is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<xRabbitx> ?
<xRabbitx> all solutions i have found ironically require root access
<ahoneybun> I've seen it
<ahoneybun> means you don't have permission to use sudo
<ahoneybun> !info sudo
<ubottu> sudo (source: sudo): Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.8.16-0ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 386 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<ahoneybun> !info sudoers
<ubottu> Package sudoers does not exist in xenial
<ahoneybun> mm
<dax> (sudoers is a file that you edit with visudo, both of which are contained in the sudo package)
<xRabbitx> I mean i did have permission to use sudo, idk what changed
<ahoneybun> vi might be a bit hard to new people
<dax> and yes, in order to regain sudo access, which gives you root access, you need to have root access. if this weren't the case, it'd be rather trivial to get root access on things you're not supposed to :P
<dax> ahoneybun: it opens with default editor, so nano
<ahoneybun> oh I still use nano <3
<ahoneybun> thanks for the info dax
<xRabbitx> kate is my default
 * ahoneybun updates his machine to yakkety staging
<dax> correct procedure here is "boot from livecd or in single user mode and edit /etc/sudoers", but I'm multitasking so can't walk through it
<dax> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<dax> first link describes single user mode
<xRabbitx> i thought you were gonna say live disk :(, my bios has some issue with live usbs so i have to burn a cd. ok thanks i will edit the sudoers file
<xRabbitx> cheers for your help
<mikeplus64> anyone know why qt themes might not be applying in kubuntu 16.04 [actually ubuntu 16.04 after installing kubuntu-desktop]? everything is themed with the default (raleigh?) theme
<mikeplus64> setting it in qtconfig[-qt4] does set the theme for qtconfig itself but nothing else, and changing it in systemsettings does nothing
<mikeplus64> i can see the preview of the themes fine in systemsettings but it just doesn't apply
<mikeplus64> er, i mean 'widget styles'
<valorie> mikeplus64: a few people found that they had to change theme and then change back to get it to "stick"
<valorie> nobody has figured out why yet
<mikeplus64> no luck after switching it back and forth and logging in/out just to be "sure"
<mikeplus64> the icon theme also doesn't get applied, strange
<mikeplus64> i think it's just qt5 things that don't get themed which is basically everything lol
<valorie> did you by chance run systemsettings as root or something?
<mikeplus64> nope
<mikeplus64> qt4 programs like cantata get themed
<valorie> because that sounds possibly like a permissions issue
<mikeplus64> the setting is retained in systemsettings
<mikeplus64> hm, i changed the gtk2 theme in systemsettings -> app. style -> gnome application style, and now everything is themed using the gtk2 breeze style (it's just not the same, man :'()
<mikeplus64> that's despite the qt widget style being breeze proper
<mikeplus64> err, by everything i mean qt5 stuff
<valorie> that's extremely strange
<mikeplus64> removing appmenu-qt5 seemed to fix it
<mikeplus64> weird
<valorie> mikeplus64: you might ask in #kde-devel about it -- not sure if that needs a BR or not, mikeplus64
<user|15230> not update driver wireless
<user|15230> please help
<valorie> user|15230: what makes you think you need to update?
<zodiac19> Affraid to ask, but is anyone there?
<valorie> people are here, for sure
<valorie> but that doesn't mean those of us paying attention can help ya
<zodiac19> Eh, first time using a linux OS, I decided to get serious about  becoming a developer
<zodiac19> not exactly looking for help so much as looking for someone who might be able to point me to a good developers channel
<ahoneybun> developer apps or for a linux os?
<ahoneybun> in #kubuntu-devel we work on Kubuntu
<zodiac19> Actually @ahoneybun Game development and Operating system functions
<zodiac19> not exactly apps so much as looking into creating different, simpler, or easier OS functions
<zodiac19> right now though I'm barely a beginner developer, I'm learning Ruby and I dabble in Web dev.
<Elec_A> is this ppa safe : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ivan-safonov/ppa ?
<Elec_A> I want to experience live wallpapers in KDE Plasma 5.
<valorie> zodiac19: hang out in #kubuntu-devel and see if you like it
<valorie> we use some Ruby and have some webdev work sometimes as well
<YankDownUnder> Elec_A: Um...where did you find that PPA?
<Elec_A> YankDownUnder: In the description of this youtube video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj8VSp3dTjU
<Elec_A> YankDownUnder: and also here : https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=129561
<YankDownUnder> Hmm...well, have fun with that...just always be careful about PPA's...because that IS part of your "core"...
<Elec_A> YankDownUnder: So, how can I know if a ppa is safe or not ?
<zodiac19> thanks valorie
<YankDownUnder> Elec_A: Well, it wouldn't be in a KDE forum (or other Ubuntu forum)...so, before adding something, it's a good call on your part to "suss" it out before anything else...paranoia is a good thing...
<Elec_A> YankDownUnder: This ppa contains a package that will add snow effect on wallpaper (not tested yet myself).
<Elec_A> YankDownUnder: Thanks :)
<ahoneybun> any users PPA are untrusted other then them signing the Ubuntu CoC
<YankDownUnder> Elec_A: Rather be safe than sorry, eh? You'd be amazed at the amount of "crap" that some folks install...
<Elec_A> Got it.  Thank you .
<Elec_A> YankDownUnder: have you ever seen any live wallpapers on KDE Plasma 5?
<YankDownUnder> Yes. Personally, they're a waste of resource...however, for those that like "eyecandy" it's all fine and dandy...for me, though, I work...and it's merely annoying - and it's a waste of valuable system resources that I'd rather use on something productive... :) But that's *me*...
<Elec_A> yeah, makes sense. Thank you.
<YankDownUnder> Elec_A: All good, bro...
<user|80231> Hi
<user|80231> I did install Kubuntu64 16.04 yesterday completely fresh (I was until yesterday in Lubuntu64 minimal 16.04). I have 2 problems. Problem No. 1 the cursor often (but not always) let a trace on the screen of my Laptop and Problem No. 2 the apps often opens outside of the visible screen surface. Which values are to change where?
<user|8415> здарова всем!)))
<YankDownUnder> user|80231: Have you looked in "System Settings" => "Display and Monitor" and made sure that your screen/screen size is correct?
<zodiac19_> finding IRC channels is hard >.<
<YankDownUnder> zodiac19_: Which channel are you looking for?
<user|80231> Hi YankDownUnder I find the Systemsettings not in this version... (I use the for me New beautiful menu...)
<zodiac19_> I'm actually looking for an open programming/development discussion channel
<YankDownUnder> zodiac19_: Is the IRC client you're using not capable of downloading and viewing the entire Freenode channel listing? Because that's a huge plus, eh...
<zodiac19_> not sure, completely new to linux and IRC Clients, Using Quassel
<YankDownUnder> user|80231: "System Settings" is part of every KDE/Plasma installation...if you click on the "K" menu, then "Applications", then "Settings", then "System Settings" - you should find it...
<YankDownUnder> zodiac19_: Not familar with that client - however, nearly all IRC clients are able to "fetch" the channel listing...you might have to actually read the dox, hmm...
<zodiac19_> ah I found a channel listing, thanks ^
<YankDownUnder> zodiac19_: There are more than 15,000 channels...so looking for one, let alone a few, is a task...
<zodiac19_> The search should be well worth it when i find what I'm looking for then XD
<YankDownUnder> zodiac19_: You'll find what you're looking for...AND, if not on this service/server (Freenode), well, there are hundreds to choose from. :)
<zodiac19_> I'd almost make my own channel, but then I wouldn't find the help I need lol
<YankDownUnder> zodiac19_: Unless you're striving to help yourself, nah, wouldn't work very well...HOWEVER, that being said, sometimes, temporarily creating a channel with a specific "topic banner" can fetch some like-minded folks...you'll notice a heap of channels with "##" in front of them...
<zodiac19_> and channels without descriptions
<zodiac19_> I guess trying to start a channel it is for now O.o Wish me luck
<YankDownUnder> zodiac19_: Good luck on that - and here is a link - just to acquaint you with IRC - and how to go about things...it's basic, but you'll get the picture - and you'll also find out just exactly how complex it can be (it's been around for a long long time, mate) => http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html
<dazdacz> kde
<dazdacz> hi
<zodiac19_> hello
<dazdacz> can you do me a favor?
<dazdacz> zodiac19_:
<dazdacz> i need printscreen of the banlist
<dazdacz> im making a new channel and want to collect a database beforehand of troublemakers
<zodiac19_> Sorry to say this, but I'm new to IRC Clients, I wouldnt know where to look
<dazdacz> ok thanks
<YankDownUnder> dazdacz: You could probably get an entire ban list from the Freenode ops
<dazdacz> that would be great
<dazdacz> where are they?
<YankDownUnder> You should be able to ask in #freenode
<dazdacz> thanks
<zodiac19_> I'm googleing like crazy to start a channel myself to find people with with similar interests to my goals
<dazdacz> try reddit
<zodiac19_> reddit is a dangerous place >.>
<zodiac19_> And my IRC is setup :DD now Like a child who just won a candy store I will devour the nearest sweets!
<zodiac19_> 99 errors of code on the screen, 99 errors of code, take one down, patch it around 6797 errors of code on the screen
<valorie> !alis | zodiac19_
<ubottu> zodiac19_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<valorie> it's really useful
<zodiac19_> I have already located 2 IRC's close to my needs, but thank you very much
<zodiac19_> *cant type worth shit right now*
<Tim> Hello :)!
<Tim> I have a problem and it would be very nice if somebody could help me please. So I'll just post my problem and hopefully I do not do anything wrong
<YankDownUnder> Post away
<Tim> After having Kubuntu installed with the option for Auto-Login turned on, I now would like it to be off. I do not want to have an auto-login at start up (what makes every other login senseless).
<Tim> I have set it in the settings menu as "off" but that doesn't change anything. The button does not seem to be working (in the GUI).
<Tim> So how can I deactivate the autologin after start up?
<Tim> I've found a wiki entry about LightDM and it's settings or config files
<YankDownUnder> Tim: Are you using the standard DM? Or something else? Is it LightDM?
<Tim> Well I'm not sure. I installed 16.04 Kubuntu LTS
<YankDownUnder> here's another one to look at: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/solved-disable-auto-login/1461
<Tim> when I open that file - it is empty
<YankDownUnder> So basically, look at /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf => you'll see a section [SeatDefaults] => and then autologin-user= NAME ===> so, just delete your username, leave it blank, save the file, restart the DM...should be right
<YankDownUnder> Tim: So if it's empty, WHAT is the DM that you're running? Is it "sddm" perhaps?
<YankDownUnder> I'll wait for ya to come back.
<LloydL> how to run updates after Kubuntu 16.04 installed?
<ikonia> muon
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<zodiac19_> morning, and nice to meet ya
<BluesKaj> Hi zodiac19_
<zodiac19_> so what kind of development do you do?
<BluesKaj> I mainly test OSs under development, leaving the devs to do the devel stuff
<BluesKaj> if you're looking for the devel chat it's at #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> and what's your interest in development , zodiac19_?
<zodiac19_> I'm already lurking there, I'm looking to become a game developer and an OS system functions designer (of sorts anyway)
<ikonia> OS system functions designer ?? what is that
<zodiac19_> I want to work on making certain features and components to opperating systems more efficient and easier to use
<ikonia> thats not a real job
<ikonia> never mind, it's nothing to do with this channel
<zodiac19_> lol, Neither of my interests have anything to do with this channel lol
<zodiac19_> Basically what I want to do with Operating systems is complicated, but right now I'm just a beginner at development in every sense
<ubuntu704> yellow
<ikonia> "hello"
<soee> hiho ikonia
<zodiac19_> greetings
<mati> hola
<Ian_C> Afternoon!
<Ian_C> Does anyone fancy talking to me about bluetooth dongles?
<sithlord48> what about them ?
<Ian_C> How to make them reliable on kb 16.10
<Ian_C> I have a  couple of horribly cheap Chinese import BT devices which seem to work fine on my phone but not on kubuntu. I suspect the problem is my USB BT dongle.
<Ian_C> Which is also horribly cheap.
<Finetundra> Good evening everyone. For some reason my driver manager is not functioning. What would be the best way to get the proper nvidia drivers for my card?
<ahoneybun> you can install it from konsole if need be
<valorie> Finetundra: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<valorie> from the cli
<ahoneybun> you can find the number http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<Finetundra> ahoneybun: so you reccomend me downloading and installing the one from the nvidia site?
<ahoneybun> no, you could fine the version you need
<ahoneybun> apt search nvidia-36* maybe
<ahoneybun> but the way valorie said is better
<ahoneybun> did not know about that command
<Finetundra> Oh shoot, I completly overlooked what she said
<valorie> heh
<Finetundra> Sorry :(
<valorie> np, searching out what you need is best before you run the above command anyway
<valorie> since you will be given a choice
<Finetundra> hmm, well 361 is the latest on offer from the command above but 367 is latest on the site
<Finetundra> So I should just use the one form the repos?
<ahoneybun> there is a graphics ppa
<ahoneybun> for newer versions
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ahoneybun> just be careful with PPA's
<ahoneybun> that is an official but you should know how to use ppa-purge if needed
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Finetundra> to add it, sudo apt-add ppa: ppa:address, right?
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie
<ahoneybun> add-apt-repoitory
<ahoneybun> says on that page ;)
<Finetundra> Ah right
<ahoneybun> nice after adding the ppa, ubuntu-drivers list shows the new ones
<ahoneybun> valorie: trying NVIDIA on yakkety
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> I wasn't willing to try another driver without having my son around to fix
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> he had to blacklist something to get kubuntu to install properly in the first place
<ahoneybun> odd
<valorie> it's a newish gaming laptop
<valorie> it was hard to find a linux distro that would run well on it
<ahoneybun> mm maybe bumblebee does not work on the new 950m or something
<valorie> unsure of the details -- he and scarlett worked on it
<ahoneybun> yea
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Rebooting
<Finetundra> valorie or ahoneybun: So I just do sudo apt install <driver name> right?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea its a package that sets everything up
<clivejo> Finetundra: did you try the driver manager?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I got the login
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> clivejo that's broke atm
<Finetundra> clivejo: doesn't function for whatever reason, but I can check it since I just added the new ppa. Doubt it'll make a difference though
<clivejo> its fine its xapian is broken
<Finetundra> Well, if you can tell me how to fix it I'm happy to follow along
<clivejo> open a terminal
<clivejo> sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<clivejo> run that command
<ahoneybun> valorie: and we are up
<ahoneybun> sweet
<clivejo> then open the driver manager again
<Finetundra> clivejo: erm, that didn't work
<Finetundra> sudo: update-apt-xapian-index: command not found
<clivejo> ok needs installed
<clivejo> sudo apt install apt-xapian-index
<ahoneybun> I think it is in yakkety or installed from something
<ahoneybun> !info driver-manager
<ubottu> Package driver-manager does not exist in xenial
<ahoneybun> !info kcm-driver-manager
<ubottu> Package kcm-driver-manager does not exist in xenial
<ahoneybun> !info kde-driver-manager
<ubottu> Package kde-driver-manager does not exist in xenial
<clivejo> its broken in yakkety, a fix was uploaded but it didnt fix the problem
<ahoneybun> opened for me now
<clivejo> kinda made it worse :/
<ahoneybun> but I ran that command first
<clivejo> yeah you have to run it first
<Finetundra> clivejo: still doesn't work man
<clivejo> Finetundra: what version are you running?
<Finetundra> 16.04
<clivejo> and you installed the package
<Finetundra> The one you told me to, yes
<ahoneybun> it was installed already here
<clivejo> then run update-apt-xapian-index
<clivejo> the key is running that update
<Finetundra> Well I'll be damned
<Finetundra> It worked!
<clivejo> it just needs that index
<Finetundra> So what might have happened to cause it not to be there?
<clivejo> a mix of old and new not playing well together
<Finetundra> Makes sense
<clivejo> it should detect your driver and install it for you
 * ahoneybun wonders why his razer drivers are not working
<ahoneybun> can't find the app at all
<clivejo> too sharp
<ahoneybun> for my keyboard
<clivejo> who needs a light up keyboard anyways!
<ahoneybun> well since i have it
<Finetundra> I need to relog for the driver change to take effect, right?
<clivejo> probably need a reboot
<Finetundra> Then I will see you all shortly
<ahoneybun> reboot is best
<clivejo> I need you to turn it off, wait turty seconds and turn it back on again
<ahoneybun> yay he did build for yakkety
<Finetundra> Something is a little not right
<Finetundra> My desktop isn't appearing on my right hand monitor however it IS detected and useable
<Finetundra> Anybody have any ideas?
<Finetundra> I can drag windows over to the second monitor but there's no desktop and the panel has decided to go to the other screen
<Finetundra> I'm just gonna reboot again and see what happens
<Tundra> Plasma has decided title bars are no longer a thing
<Tundra> I seem to have made a mistake
<Finetundra> Titlebars are a thing again
#kubuntu 2017-07-31
<mowestusa> I have installed ninja-ide but it fails to start in Kubuntu 17.04 any thoughts?
<mowestusa> I used apt-get to install not Discover since it didn't appear in Discover
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<MAD1> sup
<IrcsomeBot> KlimiCZ was added by: KlimiCZ
<IrcsomeBot> <KlimiCZ> Hello, i have problem with kde start menu. It is slowly typing the letters... like 1 per minute. i can press on keyboard "test" but only "t" appears on screen
<Mopie> Hi
<Mopie> .../usr/include/linux/limits.h  I try to edit the maxfilename
<Mopie> But It doesn't take effects still I got too long name error
<Mopie> Any suggestion?
<suici> how can i set the time format in kubuntu to english
<suici> how can i set the time format in kubuntu to english
<suici> net lagg
<hateball> suici: is your system language not english?
<hateball> suici: anyhow you should be able to press alt+f2, search for "format" and be able to set a different setting for time, rather than your standard language
<suici> hateball: i set it to english but my timezone is set to sri lanka (and i want to keep it that)
<suici> and the system is english
<suici> hateball: i tried setting the format to en_US and it didn't work
<hateball> well I use all swedish so I cant say, but that dialogue at least has options for different settings
<acd_> ;/
<acd_> ?
<SergioEDuran1> Hi friends
<Zhigalin> hI
<SergioEDuran1> Zhigalin do you have non persistent notifications in your Kubuntu or it is only me?
<MAD1> someone already develop some custom widget ?
<oost> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) yofel, ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, ryanakca, mneptok, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, valorie, shadeslayer, Unit193
<genii> oost: Please don't do that, unless it's some actual channel emergency
<oost> sorry, i thought it was one...
#kubuntu 2017-08-01
<birkoff> trying to run latest kubuntu 64bit iso on VMWARE getting kernel panic
<birkoff> http://i.imgur.com/75VOmEc.png
<birkoff> im also getting wrong SHA256 hash
<birkoff> i redownloaded and get correct hash
<birkoff> but the system restarts after the loading "kubuntu" screen
<birkoff> now it's just flashing
<birkoff> and now " unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem"
<birkoff> (initramfs)
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> Krita foundation is in trouble
<acheronuk> ChloeWolfieGirl
 * acheronuk has no idea how that got on my clipboard
<acheronuk> link is https://krita.org/en/item/krita-foundation-in-trouble/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> haunted!
<acheronuk> I blame tsimonq2. One of his friends :P
<user|93075> Use Windows 10 and KUbuntu? https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVw5XZ45NIW
<user|93075> HelIo I have a Windows 10 PC. I wants to use Windows and Kubuntu can I do that? I don't want to lose my files. Can I boot it from a USB and if I remove the USB use Windows?
<user|36732> HelIo I have a Windows 10 PC. I wants to use Windows and Kubuntu can I do that? I don't want to lose my files. Can I boot it from a USB and if I remove the USB use Windows?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @user|36732 you can do it that way, or install Kubuntu beside your Windows install
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> either way works
<user|50649> Bonjour
<user|50649> je suis français
<user|50649> je prépare un mémoire sur les logiciels libres
<user|50649> je fais des recherches sur les méthodes de financement
<user|50649> j'aurai souhaité savoir celle de kubuntu
<user|50649> pour des recherches statistiques
<IrcsomeBot> KlimiCZ was removed by: KlimiCZ
<Dragnslcr> !fr user|50649
<Dragnslcr> !fr | user|50649
<ubottu> user|50649: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dragnslcr> You could also try the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<Dragnslcr> (My French isn't quite good enough to help without sounding like an idiot)
<user|50649> i can speak English als
<user|50649> also
<user|50649> i'm trying to do some statistics about free software and there Financial models
<Dragnslcr> Most people here won't know much about the financial details for Ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Ubuntu is funded primarily by Canonical
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Canonical would be better to ask
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea
<user|50649> thanks for your help
<Dragnslcr> I don't know how much they use for Kubuntu-specific work
<Dragnslcr> https://www.ubuntu.com/about/contact-us has some contact information for Canonical
<user|50649> i send an email yet, i'm waiting for some news
<user|50649> thanks for your help
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> When will you update Discover? It always crashes!
<android_> how to start tde with X
<android_> where is the window manager
#kubuntu 2017-08-02
<oem> oi
<KASS> bo NOITE
<CQ> hello, I have a problem... I can boot, but can't log in. The display manager doesn't seem to take input from the USB keyboard... I can switch to console (alt-f1) and type just fine. Any ideas?
<CQ> nvm, seems to work now
<Guest83465> Good morning
<suici> is there a tool to automaticly generate a kernel config file based on the hardware installed ?
 * jokebeatzz hi
<jokebeatzz> hi
<jokebeatzz> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Zhigalin> Hello
<BluesKaj> HI
<hangry> Hi
<Fluentlynx> Hello Everyone XD
<Fluentlynx> damn it emotocons
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Sav22999, I've seen that happen on newer versions. Upstream issue I think
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> @ahoneybun, So, when will they update the store..? Do you know?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm not sure if it's in the apps or not
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We need an SRU I think for that
<enclude> hello, how can I clone my systems both Windows 10 and Linux Mint without Clonezilla. can I use the Live USB?
<Dragnslcr> I would use Clonezilla if all you're trying to do is duplicate a hard disk
#kubuntu 2017-08-03
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Fabian3 was added by: Fabian3
<sumit> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Sav22999> @ahoneybun, Ah, ok. Thanks for the answers.
<IrcsomeBot> <Fabian3> @sumit, hello
<user|60235> hi there
<user|60235> does anyone know why kubuntu is not updating?
<oerheks> what version exactly?
<user|60235> Kubuntu 16.10
<oerheks> oh, 16.10 is EOL, dead, upgrade please
<oerheks> !16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<user|60235> ok thanks
<oerheks> 9 months support, i know it is short
<user|60235> works fine but minor bugs
<john85> hi :)
<john85> hi again :)
<john85> hi :)
<hateball> hello john85
<john85> hows you on this fine day?
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<viewer|40394> hi
<viewer|40394> how can i install µTorrent
<viewer|40394> by terminal pls
<user|28069> I have a 32 bit laptop and 2 gb ram. which version of kubuntu should I install? 64 bit or 32 bit?
<BluesKaj> user|28069, a 32 bit cpu can't run 64 bit OSs, install 32bit
<someone_> Hi, anyone?
<Poussinou> yep?
<someone_> Hi , I get this message after download any update, I don't know why ? "An error occurred while applying changes"
<someone_> Message title : "Failed to Apply Changes - Discover " | Body : "An error occurred while applying changes:"  | there are no details.
<Poussinou> using the command line or the GUI
<Poussinou> ?
<someone_> GUI
<someone_> if I reinstall Discover , Do you think the problem will solve ?
<Dragnslcr> I've had issues with Discover lately, too. I've started just using the command line instead
<someone_> I have this problem for more than month and I don't know if the updates during this period were got installed or not .
<Poussinou> reinstall could be an option yes but the command line is the best way
<BluesKaj> someone_, sudo apt update, then  sudo apt upgrade in the konsole
<Poussinou> maybe try "sudo apt-get update"
<Poussinou> BluesKaj <3
<BluesKaj> discover isn't fully developed IMO, avoid it and if insist on using a gui install muon
<BluesKaj> if you insist,  someone_
<someone_> if I used sudo apt upgrade this will not upgrade my Kubuntu to 17.04 , Right?
<Poussinou> you're right
<someone_> Ok , I will try now.
<Poussinou> To upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu like 16.10 or 17.04, you should write in the command line something like "do-release-upgrade --devel-release" since the LTS version 18.04 is not yet availbale^^
<someone_> I got an error : " dpkg: error processing package mysql-server (--configure) , dependency problems - leaving unconfigured  , No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.  ,  Errors were encountered "
<BluesKaj> someone_, do you intend to use mysql-server , is this a requirement?
<someone_> before two weeks I installed mysql-server for study SQL.
<someone_> How I can paste the output? , I want paste the full output of this command sudo apt upgrade
<BluesKaj> not needed, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> then run , sudo apt install -f
<someone_> this is the report fully , the output of sudo apt upgrade : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25234719/
<someone_> the two commands above give me the same error in the report of sudo apt upgrade
<BluesKaj> is mysql-server on a network/remote or on your pc
<someone_> it is on my pc .
<Dragnslcr> someone_- it looks insserv is an old SysV init package. What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<someone_> 16.04.2
<Dragnslcr> Hm, I thought 16.04 used systemd
<someone_> I think it used systemd.
<Dragnslcr> I guess it does still have init files too
<Dragnslcr> Try this command, see how many files it lists
<Dragnslcr> find /etc/rc* -iname "*mysql*"
<someone_> "/etc/rc0.d/K01mysql ,  /etc/rc1.d/K01mysql , /etc/rc2.d/K01mysql , /etc/rc3.d/K01mysql , /etc/rc4.d/K01mysql , /etc/rc5.d/K01mysql , /etc/rc6.d/K01mysql
<someone_> ^ 7 files
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, there are a lot more Ks than there should be
<Dragnslcr> 2, 3, 4, and 5 should be S, not K
<someone_> So, what do you think , Should I remove/reinstall mysql or what should I do ?
<Dragnslcr> That should work, but you might lose configuration files and data
<Dragnslcr> sudo apt install --reinstall mysql-server
<Dragnslcr> See if that fixes the init files
<Dragnslcr> If not, you can probably just fix them manually
<someone_> I think I will remove mysql-server completely then I will try sudo apt upgrade
<Dragnslcr> If you aren't worried about losing data, that should work
<someone_> Ok , after I removed mysql-server the problem has been solved .
<Dragnslcr> Great
<someone_> Thank you Dragnslcr , BluesKaj , Poussinou.
<Dragnslcr> You should be able to install mysql-server again
<someone_> Maybe I will reinstall it at when need it , I was using oracle DBMS it works without problems but it increases boot time so I removed it and switched to mysql.
<someone_> Ok , GoodBye .
<valorie> btw it is generally recommended to run sudo apt full-upgrade
<valorie> rather than upgrade
<valorie> since it will remove dead files if necessary
<Dragnslcr> Good to know. I haven't had any issues with apt upgrade, so I imagine it's a rare issue?
<valorie> Dragnslcr: it is a problem for neon
<valorie> not so much for us, since we move a bit more slowly and have more testing
<valorie> I should say we move more slowly because we have more testing
<valorie> still, I always use full-upgrade unless it is not recommended
<Dragnslcr> Got it
<Dragnslcr> Thanks for that
#kubuntu 2017-08-04
<Seikusa|Linux> hi what could be a reason why i can write on my windows harddrives, eventhough i can read from them?
<inesophet> Hello there Kubuntens, im having a bad hangover and would like to install PiHole, I have a possibly very dumb question.
<inesophet> I have that neat little Orangepi. So i install Pihole(ontop of armbian), connect the OPI to my Router via Ethernet and configure the router and im all honky dory?
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Fabian3> Heyo
<lordievader> Hey Fabian3
<lordievader> How are you?
<IrcsomeBot> <Fabian3> Fine thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <Fabian3> How are you??
<lordievader> Doing good here, on my first cup of coffee.
<titkaka> hello
<lordievader> o/
<titkaka> whats up?
<lordievader> Checking out Vimium
<lordievader> What are you up to?
<lordievader> Its pretty cool: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t67Sn0RGK54
<titikaka> work, abroad. spendin time on programming some machine, looks good
<IrcsomeBot> Bjørn Kristiansen was removed by: Bjørn Kristiansen
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ShishKabab> We have a codebase using React + Webpack. For testing we use Karma + PhantomJS. The codebase is growing, and the test watcher is starting to freeze our whole system after one edit cycle. Any suggestions on how to run tests quickly without systems freezing?
<ShishKabab> Sorry, wrong channel  ;)
<John85> hi :)
<hateball> hello
<John85> hi hateball
<hateball> :)
<John85> hi scain
<scain> hi
<TBotNik> all: Have apt-get install errors on WINE. Writeup at: askubuntu.com/questions/943153/apt-get-package-errors
<TBotNik> All: No package shown as hold!
#kubuntu 2017-08-05
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Zhigalin> Hi
<BluesKaj> hi Zhigalin
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj , how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> good here, lordievader, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<user|77184> hi
<john85> hello :)
<BluesKaj> hi john85
<john85> Hi again BluesKaj
<john85> sorry I was just posting on the forums
<BluesKaj> no need to be sorry
<john85> hows u?
<BluesKaj> good here,l and you?
<john85> not so bad
<john85> having a few issues
<BluesKaj> could you expand on that
<john85> ill give you a link to my post
<john85> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?t=72191
<john85> its not a major issue,  not until i decide to want to install more software anyway
<BluesKaj> john85, which kubuntu arte you running ?
<john85> 14.04
<BluesKaj> oh 14.04 , ok
<BluesKaj> well. the change from kde/plasma 4 to kde/plasma5 is quite a big one in terms of looks and features, some better some not so much IMO ...14.04 is very stable and if you're happy with it then i recommend keeping it
<john85> ok
<BluesKaj> john85, google earth requires the lsb-core app to run properly , install it and GE should run fine on 14.04, but remove the present GE app first, then start over.
<john85> GE doesnt appear to have installed at all
<john85> and I cant install anythign at the moment
<john85> although i have not tried to install anything through xterm
<john85> is there a command for installing the lsb-core?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install lsb-core
<BluesKaj> just a regular konsole/terminal will do
<john85> ok...i just tried installing audacity,  and I get a message saying i need to disable third party dependancies...how do I do that?
<john85> sorry,  third part repositories
<john85> *party
<BluesKaj> john85, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<john85> you lost me
<BluesKaj> that's your repository list
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> we need to see those 3rd party repositories
<john85> ok,  i have taken a screen shot
<BluesKaj> you can click on edit in the file, select all, then copy and paste to pastebin
<john85> brb
<john85> http://imgur.com/a/XqJwy
<BluesKaj> forget the screenshot
<john85> ok
<BluesKaj> nevermind, just uncheck the 3rd party  lines there, then update
<john85> k...updating....
<john85> ok..finished...anything else i need to do?
<BluesKaj> did you install some special apps from those 3rd party repos?
<john85> only skype
<john85> tbo not sure if skype was from any of those
<BluesKaj> ok , open a konsole and run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<john85> done
<john85> oh hang on...
<BluesKaj> no errors?
<john85> You might want to run ‘apt-get -f install’ to correct these.
<john85> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<john85>  google-earth-pro-stable : Depends: lsb-core (>= 3.2)
<john85> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<john85> should i do what it says?
<john85> looks like google earth is there...somewhere, afterall
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install lsb-core
<john85> did something...but at the end got...
<john85> Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<john85> brb
<BluesKaj> ok, try, sudo apt-get -f install , I forgot apt-get works better on 14.04 than plain apt
<BluesKaj> if that doesn't work you may need to do,  sudo dpkg -r google-earth-pro-stable , or whatever the correct package name is, then  apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, again
<john85> back
<john85> sorry about that...at work and keep getting called down to shop floor
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg -r  removes the package
<BluesKaj> may need to start from scratch to get rid of the errors
<john85> well im not getting any more error messages from the software center :)
<BluesKaj> after running apt-get -f install?
<john85> after running sudo apt-get -f install
<john85> and succesfully installed audacity
<john85> think ill give google earth a miss though
<john85> thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> john85, don't forget to install lsb-core
<BluesKaj> :-)
<john85> ok
<BluesKaj> the google earth will work very nicely on your laptop , it's very stable on 14.04
<john85> im afraid i will end up going though all that again though
<john85> might save this log actually
<BluesKaj> maybe the pro version isn't ready for prime time :/
<BluesKaj> I had a lot of tearing on google earth pro, on Kubuntu 17.0, but that's a devel OS and one expects problems
<BluesKaj> 17.10
<john85> i got a real scare a couple of weeks ago just after installing KDE
<john85> wanted to gibe
<john85> watnted to give another version of kubuntu a try
<john85> I had to go into UEFI to change boot order so i could boot from CD,  but i must have clicked on something i shouldnt have,  no idea what,  but it rebooted and came up with...
<john85> "preparing automatic repair"
<john85> I just panicked and held down the power button to shut it down
<BluesKaj> 14,04 LTS is avery good choice for a work machine
<john85> went to turn the computer on again....nothing
<john85> blank screen
<john85> not even the HDD light blinked
<john85> i said a four letter profanity..thinking the worse
<john85> i tried a few times,  before leaving it for an hour and trying one more time before bed...when it fired up just fine
<john85> so I have no idea what the problem was
<BluesKaj> ok good
<john85> i had a windows recovery disc (which is supposed to work even if the computer does not power up) but that was about as useful as a chocolate tea pot
<BluesKaj> dunno much about uefi machines, I don't even use gpt tableor the uefi settings on my lenovo g500 laptop
<john85> brb again
<BluesKaj> ok
<john85> back
<john85> i have windows 8.1 on mine as well,  since i use programs like reason and FL studio for music production
<john85> i have heard of wine,  but I know reason has issues running on wine
<BluesKaj> reason ? no clue
<BluesKaj> the few times we've recorded some tunes was with Reaper ...seemed to easy enough to use
<BluesKaj> err easy enough
<john85> music production package  https://www.propellerheads.se/en/reason :)
<john85> have ypu heard of LMMS?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> we're an old school rock and country-rock band ...basically a garage band actually :-)
<john85> cool :)
<john85> i had another question,  but cant remember what it was now :(
<john85> so what is your band called?
<BluesKaj> you mentioned anti virus ... as long as your windows install is well protected that's mostly what matters ...there aren't many viruses that affect linux ,,I haven't come across any in my 12 yrs of linux use...but linux can poas a virus to windows , so one has to be careful
<BluesKaj> pass
<john85> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> our band doesn't have a name anymore, onr of core members who gave the band a name passed away last fall so we're withot a handle right now
<BluesKaj> we used to be called "the house of battered men"   :-)
<john85> i go by the name Prototype,  for a long time i didn't go by a name at all since I have only ever shared my music with one other person
<john85> cool name
<BluesKaj> we recorded a cd about 15yrs ago , but it was pretty rough around the edges sound-wise ...for internal use only :-)
<john85> i only make music for myself...I'm not confident enough to share it
<BluesKaj> yeah, I understand.
<john85> i gtg....i need to get some work done
<john85> thanks again for your help,  speak again soon i hope
<user|61409> update kubuntu 16.04
<user|61409> how to update kubuntu 16.04 ?
<yellowfinluna> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<yellowfinluna> put that into konsole
<yellowfinluna> or terminal
<user|61409> think you veryyr much
<yellowfinluna> you're very welcome c:
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone!
<clivejo> hi
<user|28999> how easy is Kubntu to install on Mac Sierra OS x
#kubuntu 2017-08-06
<sobersabre> hi, I have strange problems in kubuntu ppa installed plasma desktop.
<sobersabre> the text input related to searches is really really weird.
<sobersabre> I see also instant messaging is not working - I'm getting /bin/signon-ui crashing with Gstreamer critical stuff.
<sobersabre> and I see no response in here, and I'm taking it personally. what did I do to deserve this?
<sobersabre> :-]]]
<sobersabre> sleepy usa/ca
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi Aix_
<Aix_> hi clivejo :)
<clivejo> don't see you around these parts :)
<acheronuk> the guy on 17.04 got their mycroft plasmoid working
<acheronuk> thanks
<Aix_> awesome i've posted a new commit for that issue hopefully should be fixed for newer users too
<clivejo> I don't see that post
<clivejo> think my bouncer keeled over
<acheronuk> [12:44] <pursuivant> plasma-mycroft (master) 9361c72 * Aditya Mehra:  (2 files in 2 dirs)
<acheronuk> [12:44] <pursuivant> Fix QtQuick Template Version in SwitchButton
<acheronuk> [12:44] <pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/plasma-mycroft/9361c721e928442d726a0a3f2d8e09f80ff47e82
<clivejo> I meant the post regarding the guy on 17.04
<acheronuk> That was on Neon's telegram group
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> not on there
<acheronuk> :P
<acheronuk> maybe just as well. they can be rude about kubuntu
<clivejo> am sure all based on facts and figures
 * acheronuk chokes
<JyZyXEL> i tried "kubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso", is it normal that it just gets stuck in the desktop with just mouse showing?
<JyZyXEL> and nothing else happens
<aron> is there any fix for kubuntu 17 with the 100% cpu usage of the "progress" circle rendering ?
<JyZyXEL> theres a pretty cool wallpaper though
<aron> JyZyXEL: doesn't behave like this for me
<JyZyXEL> aron: it worked on my other computer
<JyZyXEL> i probably should've chosen the version 16
<aron> JyZyXEL: y, 17 is buggy, I#ve no audio headphone output anymore since upgrading
<aron> JyZyXEL: and the progress-icon for cop/paste etc is running at max-speed
<aron> so w-lan not connecting fast means high CPU usage for the animation of this icon, draining  bettary
<aron> *battery
<JyZyXEL> the kde team sure isn't making very easy to love them :/
<aron> sometimes yes, I'm biased :D
<aron> I love the things KDE introduces but I hate the bugs & regressions
<JyZyXEL> i also hate migrations
<aron> since my dev tools are up & running along with all my data I'm probably not moving back..
<aron> so: use 16.04 LTS if you can
<aron> driver manager is bugged, but at least there's a workaround for that, in difference to the bugs on 17
<JyZyXEL> actually i couldn't bare the thought of not having the latest version number, so i'm just getting vanilla ubuntu for my dad
<oooool> sa
<Katronix> Hi all, today I did an apt-upgrade and received the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25255593/ should I force it to be removed and then re-install it from scratch?
<BluesKaj> Katronix, you could try, sudo  dpkg --configure -a
#kubuntu 2018-07-30
<ndw28> why is there a vault in kubuntu. Isn't an encrypted FS or ext4 good enough to keep things secure?
<ndw28> I guess that vault *is* encrypted FS: CryFS and EncFS
<ndw28> when all else fails - sneaker net it
<Unit193> 'vault' is meant to be a frontend to those things, yes?  (Also will be/is adding gocryptfs support.)
<ndw28> Has anyone read Crypto by Steven Levy?
<ndw28> Unit193: ok
<proctrap> ndw28: use veracrypt if you want cross platform encrypted vaults / disks
<ndw28> proctrap: interesting.. virtualization and encryption
<IrcsomeBot> AbchGQpPKtPx6 was added by: AbchGQpPKtPx6
<IrcsomeBot> XSMelwEVzSEp2 was added by: XSMelwEVzSEp2
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
 * jubo2 does the new release dance
<jubo2> I assume this is the official guide to upgrading -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BionicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> jubo2: community docs, but yes
<jubo2> Bahh.. not enough space on /-partition
<jubo2> and someone said 15GB is enough
<jubo2> that is probably true if you make a partition for /usr
<jubo2> my /-partition is 20GB and I've already cleaned out the old kernels and still missing 1.3GB to perform the distribution upgrade
<jubo2> Should I resize partitions?
<jubo2> I better do that with Gparted since KDE Partition Manager is a tad bit buggy
<BluesKaj> jubo2, 20GB should  be plenty for /, unless you have a lot of apps installed after the defaults
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Is it possible to move the contents of the /-partition to the other partition if the other partition is mounted as /home ?
<jubo2> I regret making a distinct /-partition and I've already forgot why it is recommended by some
<BluesKaj> no
<jubo2> Ok so resize?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, run df -h and pastebin it, so we can have a look
<jubo2> okays
<jubo2> BluesKaj: https://paste.debian.net/1035820/
<BluesKaj> wow jubo2 , what have you got in / that uses so much space?
<jubo2> I dunno exactly
<jubo2> the 17.10 does not remove old kernels automatically but I cleaned out those already with Synaptic
<BluesKaj> I have a full compliment of apps in / and it's only using 9.6 GB of 16
<BluesKaj> jubo2, run sudo apt-get autoremove then, sudo apt-get autoclean
<jubo2> okays
<jubo2> BluesKaj: those removed nothing
<jubo2> This OS was originally 17.04 which I upgraded to 17.10 .. maybe something is broken
<BluesKaj> ok, then you must have a lot of apps installed that I don't
<BluesKaj> suggest you add at least 5GB to your / partition
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Gparted?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> live media
<jubo2> I boot to the USB stick and then do it?
<jubo2> s/to/from/
<BluesKaj> usb, cd, dvd, whatever will boot
<jubo2> I better get a list of all installed apps and put that in a safe place.. just in case this goes belly-up
<acheronuk> ncdu -x /
<acheronuk> should allow you to find out where the space is taken up
<jubo2> If I list the installations with 'dpkg --get-selections' I can later on feed that list to apt-get to get all the programs back if the system breaks on the partition resizing or something. Right?
<acheronuk> fwiw, my /usr is 12.8 GB
<acheronuk>  /var is 10.1 GB
<acheronuk> I need a clean out
<jubo2> acheronuk: running 'ncdu -x /' now
<acheronuk> you could also have something like a small hardware error spamming a log file constantly, making it huge
<BluesKaj> jubo2, what are you afraid of, sudo do-release-upgrade should run just fine , as long as you update and upgrade your exsiting packages first
<jubo2> everything is up-to-date now
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I'm afraid the resizing partitions could go wrong
<acheronuk> wow. apt-cacher-ng is using 6.7 GB in /var/cache/
<BluesKaj> think you may want to check acheronuk 's suggestion about a hardware error
 * acheronuk cleans that
<acheronuk> can be many things. I wondered where space went a while back, and it was a 15 GB lxd zfs pool that it puts on the root partition by default
<jubo2> BluesKaj: acheronuk: Here is the output of 'ncdu -x /' https://paste.debian.net/1035822/
<acheronuk> jubo2: you can navigate to the subfolders with ncdu :)
<jubo2> Something weird maybe.. the kernel stuff is showing 0.0B
<jubo2> acheronuk: oh cool
<jubo2> I better store this command in my command-cheat-sheet.txt
<jubo2> maybe running the ncdu without root privileges stops it from looking at the kernel-y places
<acheronuk> qdirstat is a graphical sort of equivalent :)
<jubo2> Stored. Thank you acheronuk for the tip
<jubo2> I go boot from the Kubuntu 18.04.1 stick and resize the partitions to give /-partition some space
<jubo2> It's ok to use the 18.04.1 to resize partitions of a 17.10, right?
<jubo2> I boot from stick now. Bye.
<jubo-on-a-stick> ok.. gonna resize the partitions now
<jubo-on-a-stick> I better not mess this up
<BluesKaj> I still don't see what could be taking up so much space
<jubo-on-a-stick> oh crap. /dev/sda1 is "extended" and /dev/sda5 which is mounted as /-partition is in there meanwhile /dev/sda2 is not
<jubo-on-a-stick> BluesKaj: me neither.. the 'ncdu' found only 10GB of stuff
<jubo-on-a-stick> but it was probably due to that I run it as a normal user
<jubo-on-a-stick> .. so it could not see the kernel related places. Maybe..
<BluesKaj> what makes you think that, I ran that command as root and found no difference at all
<BluesKaj> not as root but with root permissions rather
<jubo-on-a-stick> so /dev/sda5 (mounted as the /-partition) is under /dev/sda1 (which is marked as type "extended") .. is this going to work if I reduce the size of the /home-partition and then grow the /dev/sda1 and then grow the /dev/sda5 ?
<jubo-on-a-stick> I try. Got full backups of everything essential.. I think..
 * jubo-on-a-stick crosses fingers and hits "apply" in Gparted
<jubo-on-a-stick> Okays.. this is gonna take a while. Estimate is 2 hrs for copying 300GB
<jubo-on-a-stick> Ok... root partition is now bigger
<jubo-on-a-stick> I think it gonna fail to boot.. there was a warning that if you do something to the partition where /boot is then that may lead to non-booting state but there are ways to fix it
<jubo-on-a-stick> I'll just try booting first and if it doesn't work then I need to boot back to this USB stick
<jubo2> nah.. startup just fine after resizing partitions
<jubo2> now.. 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' and 'sudo do-distribution-upgrade' <- was this the right command btw?
<BluesKaj>  sudo do-release-upgrade, jubo2
<jubo2> thanks BluesKaj. now running it
<IrcsomeBot> NUVmiXNOcUUY2 was added by: NUVmiXNOcUUY2
<TBotNik> All: Kubuntu 16.04 LTS has totally trashed itself Tried the Live DVD to restore but there is no restore/recovery on mine.  Where do I get a live dvd with recovery?
<genii> There is no specific "Recovery" option on liveDVD/USB. You just boot up into the live system and use that to figure out and fix issues, installing whatever tools may be required into the live-running system
<IrcsomeBot> SkeletonSteff was added by: SkeletonSteff
<TBotNik> genii: Thanks!  Never had to do it that way before.  I have no cmd line or anything.  Only have Dolphin and learning how to call all apps, etc from there!
<TBotNik> genii: My Kernal seems to be in tack, but the desktop is totally destroyed.  About a week ago, I did nothing, but the system assigned "Desktop" to the "Start" icon and erased all icons on my systems panel.  Then last week, again I did nothing, the system completely erased the entire panel.  If I can't fix this before 3pm today, I'll be on Debian and will never come back to any flavor of Ubuntu.  They took all the dev capabilitiy
<TBotNik> off 16.04 and it's totally useless, except as a "Windows for Dummies" user!  We on Linux want nothing to look like, smell like, act like Windows.  Windows is 20 years behind and will never catch up!
<IrcsomeBot> ╋VX(QQ):253239090【电报群增粉(国内外)(有无username)均可】【群发私聊广告精准直达】【机器人定制】【社群代运营】【twitter,facebook关注、转发】【youtube点赞,评论】【出售成品电报账号】（欢迎社群运营者、项目方、交易所洽谈合作）优质空投分享QQ群473157472 本工作室全网价格最低、服务最好、质量最高 诚招代理 (stockcraft at hotmail.com)We can 
<IrcsomeBot> by: ╋VX(QQ):253239090【电报群增粉(国内外)(有无username)均可】【群发私聊广告精准直达】【机器人定制】【社群代运营】【twitter,facebook关注、转发】【youtube点赞,评论】【出售成品电报账号】（欢迎社群运营者、项目方、交易所洽谈合作）优质空投分享QQ群473157472 本工作室全网价格最低、服务最好、质量最高 诚招代理 (stockcraft at hotmail.com)We 
<jubo2> reboot for 17.10 -> 18.04.1 upgrade
<jubo2> .. to finish it
<jubo2> Yeay!
<diogenes_> will he come back :) that's the question
<jubo2> I like 18.04.1 .. looks cooler than ever before
<acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> abaXDbecfduf5 was added by: abaXDbecfduf5
<genii> Hm
<TBotNik> Sorry guys! Had to go pull some cables.
<o_a> Hello. I have an issue when switching screens of windows. Sometimes the windows get horizontally squashed. Does anyone else have the same problem?
<IrcsomeBot> UBoTdZYsyOim9 was added by: UBoTdZYsyOim9
<marcony> hey guys, how is a going?
<marcony> anybody alive? :D
<genii> marcony: It's prety slow in here today, but if you have some support question, just ask it in the channel and someone may offer a solution
<genii> If you have no support questions, then the channel #kubuntu-offtopic is more appropriate for casual talk
<marcony> thanks
 * genii gets everyone fresh coffee
<Unit193> Ooooh, good plan!
<Unit193> ...Wrong channel.
<genii> heh
<Klinda> hi marcony :)
<marcony> oo Klinda how are you? :)
<Klinda> fine marcony and you?
<IrcsomeBot> yicvgvmdRCAx1 was added by: yicvgvmdRCAx1
<marcony> me perfect :D where are you from Klinda?
#kubuntu 2018-07-31
<IrcsomeBot> HiboHWJbqEfa6 was added by: HiboHWJbqEfa6
<IrcsomeBot> nekmtlWWJHPt2 was added by: nekmtlWWJHPt2
<IrcsomeBot> ySQNWFtvQLNh10 was added by: ySQNWFtvQLNh10
<IrcsomeBot> pVbXvFtSAuih2 was added by: pVbXvFtSAuih2
<IrcsomeBot> MnJExXZEuwbV9 was added by: MnJExXZEuwbV9
<IrcsomeBot> YcuIIFVvyIdJ9 was added by: YcuIIFVvyIdJ9
<arororo> how do you suspend to disk in kubuntu 18.04? i don't see any option for it anywhere.
<MonkeyD> HI everyone!
<MonkeyD> i would like to know when will the upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 will be available (trough do-release-upgrade)?
<acheronuk> MonkeyD: when the ubuntu release team decide to throw the switch for ubuntu and all flavours. this is expected "a few days" after the release of 18.04.1, but in reality will only be when they are happy enough with the upgrade experience for ubuntu itself
<acheronuk> in other words, hopefully soon, but no definite ETA
<MonkeyD> acheronuk: Thanks a lot for your kind support
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tp_> help
<tp_> any one?
<Elw3> Ask
<Elw3> Asking for help is not the way that anyone makes respond here.
<Elw3> State the problem right away.
<BluesKaj> tp_, tell us your issue and we'll try to help
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<IrcsomeBot> IZmvzjLossXq1 was added by: IZmvzjLossXq1
<IrcsomeBot> <Scyt4l3> @arororo, It is dissabled by default in ubuntu
<daum> i saw kubuntu 18.04.1 is released, but still isn't showing in do-release-upgrade, does anyone know when it will be available for an upgrade from 16?
<acheronuk> daum: when the ubuntu release team decide to throw the switch for ubuntu and all flavours. this is expected "a few days" after the release of 18.04.1, but in reality will only be when they are happy enough with the upgrade experience for ubuntu itself. in other words, hopefully soon, but no definite ETA
<daum> acheronuk, ok thanks!
<miyao> try :do-release-upgrade -d
<miyao> do-release-upgrade -d
<MonkeyD> miyao: i do not need the dev version . Only LTS
<BluesKaj> MonkeyD,  some mirrors need to use the -d to get the next release for some reason
<BluesKaj> which is 18.04 LTS
<tasse12> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<tasse12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tasse12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tasse12> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<hammer0657> <+SP9002_@efnet> so, he wants the win. so we're just gonna get lunch or something, then hes gonna push me to the ground and tap my ass with his foot so he can claim he "kicked my ass" tbh im going along with it becase I dont wanna lose any teeth
<hammer0657> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hammer0657> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hammer0657> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<IrcsomeBot> hBbXFNDDPCbe2 was added by: hBbXFNDDPCbe2
<mattfly> I have the alt+f1 assigned to the klauncher and sometimes the meta key shortcut randomly stops working
<mattfly> anyone the same?
<mattfly> other shortcuts that use the meta key work
<IrcsomeBot> bpOuyvKaUfEY3 was added by: bpOuyvKaUfEY3
#kubuntu 2018-08-01
<IrcsomeBot> YGmSzrDkmLrq7 was added by: YGmSzrDkmLrq7
<granttrec> how can I get a touch like touchpad in kubuntu? it worked fine in vanila ubuntu but now I have to click
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> System Settings -> Input Devices -> Touch Pad -> Taps tab : Touch emulation section
<granttrec> DarinMiller: thanks, ubuntu makes it so easy eh
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I prefer touch tap also.  Now that libinput 1.11 (default in 18.10 Carmic) is working extremely well with many touchpads, Kubuntu should review some of the default touchpad settings.
<cylon512_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MikeSpears12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xfil> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rusty_> how can I get the "night light" feature on kde?
<IrcsomeBot> LTDQxsYGhzGa2 was added by: LTDQxsYGhzGa2
<IrcsomeBot> FhzfDuLTKkul2 was added by: FhzfDuLTKkul2
<IrcsomeBot> IkxOsiepZvaD7 was added by: IkxOsiepZvaD7
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> lvBvTkaeTrFd8 was added by: lvBvTkaeTrFd8
<IrcsomeBot> cxTUTiODMXXM9 was added by: cxTUTiODMXXM9
<zxrf> anyone else on 16.04 LTS waiting for the LTS upgrade?
<BluesKaj> zxrf, is your LTS only flag enabled in the package manager? Or are you using some exotic mirror that doesn't have all the new release ?packages yet
<zxrf> BluesKaj: that flag is enabled. I don't think i'm using a different mirror
<BluesKaj> zxrf, the .ca mirrors are working , I'm in Canada as well
<BluesKaj> zxrf, have you updated and upgraded your existing packages, before doing the release-upgrade?
<zxrf> BluesKaj: i haven't tried release-upgrade, i just used do-release-upgrade -c which gives me "No new release found."
<BluesKaj> zxrf, also if that doesn't work run sudo do-release-upgrade -d ...it seems some mirrors aren't setup correctly
<BluesKaj> they haven't been switched to bionic as the current release for some reason
<zxrf> BluesKaj: thanks, will try that soon
<zxq9> zxrf: That nick. It's like going to a foreign country and seeing your look-alike.
<Nomad_> Morning.  Anyone have a way to save my kde env's?  I have 2 different settups for my laptop, office and home.  At home I have 1 monitor, higher resolution than the 2 at work.  When I go home from work all my widgets get slammed into the upper left corner of screen 1 ( the laptop LCD, then wehen I get back to work, they're still there on the larger primary external.
<Nomad_> That amongst other issues is really annoying
<IrcsomeBot> <gabgab86> Is it possible to restore home folder settings to default?
<zxrf> zxq9: :-D
<TBotNik> All: Where is the file containing all the launcher apps, for 16.04?
<TBotNik> All: on Kubuntu 16.04 LTS on my laptop and X-Win/Plasma is destroyed. Start was changed to "desktop" and then "task panel" was erased.  Need to backup the launcher apps definitions file, then purge KDE desktop and then restore, but do not know which file contains the launcher apps.  Please help!
<TBotNik> All: When I google this all I get is info on how to add apps to the launcher, not which file contains the launcher app definitions
#kubuntu 2018-08-02
<TheSolenya> how unstable are the snapshots?
<IrcsomeBot> ELVRFszS51 was added by: ELVRFszS51
<IrcsomeBot> whgkaaxtnVIF3 was added by: whgkaaxtnVIF3
<Katnip> https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/guidance/eud-security-guidance-ubuntu-1804-lts
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Hi guys I have a problem installing Kubuntu 18.04.1
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Installer crashes when check format box on manual partitioning
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Velizar please file a bug report against ubiquity "ubuntu-bug ubiquity" in the commandline while in the installer
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Dont put the quotes of course
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> @Valoriez, I fixed the bug by deleting all ext4 partitions from windows os
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Then run kde partionmanager before starting the installer so you don't have to use that buggy manual partitioner
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Ok
<chaotix> hey all.   using plasma 5 i would like to be able to format a clock on my panel to just have the day and the time, ie Thursday 1:10 pm, and i am having a really hard time finding a way to do this.  does anyone know of a plasmoid widget that will allow this that i can obtain, or can someon walk me through the steps of doing this?  it would be really helpfull...  i love being able to make mu fesktop how i want it to be, which is why kde
<chaotix> has become my go to DE as of late...  just gitting a lottle snag on the clock thingy
<acheronuk> chaotix: as I said in neon, the event views plasmoid
<acheronuk> umm. calendar
<acheronuk> https://store.kde.org/p/998901/
<chaotix> event views?
<chaotix> sorry acheronuk i got disconnected and must not hacve seen your message
<chaotix> thanks
<acheronuk> format dddd h:mm AP
<chaotix> i will check t out right now
<acheronuk> gives me this https://i.imgur.com/zIK7Egj.png
<acheronuk> it's a lot more that a clock, but the clock part if very customisable
<chaotix> event calendar is perfect, thank you acheronuk
<acheronuk> yw
<chaotix> have a good day
<IrcsomeBot> weUYeTuB82 was added by: weUYeTuB82
<IrcsomeBot> chronosmsx was added by: chronosmsx
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Just now installed 18.04.1 … When i browsing YouTube i'm taking freezes in video, 15-30 fps in 720p or 1080p, but in Windows it worked very well. I need to install graphics card drivers?
<diogenes_> <chronosmsx> what card?
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> GTX 650
<diogenes_> sudo lspci -nnk |grep VGA -A3
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> VGA?
<diogenes_> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8hMcpD8MB6/
<diogenes_> and now pastebin: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> OpenGL renderer string: NVE7
<diogenes_> ok try to add this: nouveau.config=NvClkMode=10 to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" in /etc/default/grub
<diogenes_> sudo update-grub afterwards and reboot
<diogenes_> ask me how if you can't figure that out
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Not needed, thanks. It's small part of my daily job, use linux bash (programmer). Ok, i'll do this now, what you're wrote
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Hmmm, so if in CMDLINME_LINUX_DEFAULT i seeing ="quiet splash", i need to remove them? Or maybe separate two this things by ;
<diogenes_>  CMDLINME_LINUX_DEFAULT i seeing ="nouveau.config=NvClkMode=10 quiet splash"
<diogenes_> that is how the end result should look like ^^^
<diogenes_> i mean: CMDLINME_LINUX_DEFAULT="nouveau.config=NvClkMode=10 quiet splash"
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> It's done
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Reboot system?
<diogenes_> did you tn upda-grub?
<diogenes_> run*
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> +++
<diogenes_> ok reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Rebooted
<diogenes_> ok try it
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> 15fps, no results
<diogenes_> then your best bet is to use proprietary nvidia driver
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Oh, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> In system notifications in some time
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> For something things you're need to install propietary drivers
<diogenes_> don't forget to remove the line we added to grub and update-grub
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Ok, thank you
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<IrcsomeBot> Nateluftetar was added by: Nateluftetar
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Drivers isn't helped :D
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> When I've installed binary drivers after reboot I've taken "unable to find kdeinit"
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> And it's all)
<diogenes_> so this issue occurred after you upgraded from 18.04 to 18.04.1?
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> It's a clean installation
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> And before I've installed 17.10 - the same lugs
<diogenes_> do you happen to use wayland?
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Not yet
<diogenes_> and what browser do you use?
<diogenes_> also does the lag happen in other applications too?
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Firefox 61
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> YouTube html5 player
<diogenes_> and what if you try falkon just to test it there
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> 720p+ is very luggy, sounds with lazy image and more
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Maybe I should to try chrome?
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> I'll try this at morning
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> @diogenes_, Only in html5 video playing
<diogenes_> chrome is a heavy bloatware but yes you can try it
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Maybe I've got bad system specifications?
<diogenes_> and we can't tell for sure what' really wrong until you try with a different browser
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> GTX 650 inno3d 2gb vram … 8gb ram ddr2 … Athlon x64 X2 4600+ 2.4ghz
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> guys I need help
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> installed last Kubuntu 18.04.1 everything was fine until installed my nvidia proprietary driver - resolution goes extremely high
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> changing to stock resolution doesn't help
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> icons and everything is freaking small...
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> my card is Nvidia GeForce 210 (Palit)
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> the only way is resintalling Kubuntu and not install the driver
<diogenes_> Velizar Peshev, so how you tried to lower down the resolution?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @Velizar Peshev, Rather than adjusting the resolution try scaling instead.
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> @Anarcho Taoist, How?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @Velizar Peshev, Settings - Display monitor - display - scroll down to setting
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/iaLMN4Uv/file_8865.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> that's the shit.. scaling does not help
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> telegram is displaying normally resolution is normal but window management sucks
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> is it safe to remove .kde5 folder from home user?
#kubuntu 2018-08-03
<someone_> What's new about sudo and dolphin ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<someone_> Hi I have almost 20 process start with name "akonadi", What is akonadi?
<o_a> Hello. I have an issue when switching screens of windows. Sometimes the windows get horizontally squashed. Does anyone else have the same problem?
<someone_> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Howdy
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> <someone_> i solved my problem
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> I've just disabled hardware acceleration in firefox
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> It's still luggy, but very small, only GUI
<IrcsomeBot> Foo Bar was added by: Foo Bar
#kubuntu 2018-08-04
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @someone_, The way I understand what Akonadi is - is that it is an integrated communication system that connects Kmail, Korgansier, Kontact (and others?). It has a reputation for being buggy, particularly with managing kmail. If you install one of the above apps Akonadi will also install. This is a noob interpretation.
<IrcsomeBot> mkbxwPnuONEh2 was added by: mkbxwPnuONEh2
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> How do I disable tapping (not clicking) on the touchpad in Kubuntu 16.04 plasma version 5.8.9?
<Tuxist> i have problem i have no virtual keyboard found in kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @Anarcho Taoist, Solved
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> My windows are flickering in kde. Why?
<diogenes_> chronosmsx, probably because you've got an older amd graphics right?
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> GTX 650
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> And when ive just installed Latte Dock its not right-clickable
<diogenes_> chronosmsx, try to switch the renderer from opengl to xrender
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Its good luggy
<diogenes_> chronosmsx, ?
<someone_> Hi, I have problem with OpenGL when I choose it as rendering backend it does not work the whole screen become black except programs windows . this problem appeared first time before 3 weeks , now I'm using xRender as rendering backend.
<GunqqerFriithian> so I just updated from ubuntu 16.04.04 to kubuntu 18.04.01, and a bug I've had is presisting. My menubar (I have on the top) has a weird black line through the middle it
<IrcsomeBot> <chronosmsx> Give me a more problems, KUbuntu
#kubuntu 2018-08-05
<granttrec> does the dolphin file manager use the magic number to determine the file?
<jubo2> 'sudo do-dist-upgrade' says that it cannot upgrade from 17.04 to 18.04.1. What to do?
<jubo2> I have the option to install clean as there is minimal software in the current system
<diogenes_> 17.04 > 17.10 > 18.04
<jubo2> hmmm
<jubo2> sounds like too much of a hassle.. I'ma go with install clean 18.04.1
<diogenes_> you found the right decision
<jubo2> hmm.. cannot seem to make that machine boot from an USB stick
<jubo2> I wonder what is wrong.. BIOS boot order is USB first and HDD second
<diogenes_> try different usb or on a different machine
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jubo2> Hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey jubo2\
<BluesKaj> er jubo2 :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> Hi! Why is Discover crashing?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> Invalid Context= "animations" line for icon theme:  "/usr/share/icons/Oranchelo/animations/22/" … Invalid Context= "panel" line for icon theme:  "/usr/share/icons/Oranchelo/panel/22/" … Invalid Context= "panel" line for icon theme:  "/usr/share/icons/Oranchelo/panel/16/" … Invalid Context= "status" line for icon theme:  "/usr/share/icons/Oranchelo/status/scalable/" … Icon theme "gnome" not found. …
<IrcsomeBot> file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/kde/kirigami/GlobalDrawer.qml:213:9: QML Flickable: Binding loop detected for property "contentWidth" … The file  "/home/justin/.local/share/knewstuff3/comic.knsregistry"  could not be opened. … The file  "/home/justin/.local/share/knewstuff3/discover_ktexteditor_codesnippets_core.knsregistry"  could not be opened. … The file  "/home/justin/.local/share/knewstuff3/plasmoids.knsregistry"  could 
<IrcsomeBot> opened. … KCrash: crashing... crashRecursionCounter = 2 … KCrash: Application Name = plasma-discover path = /usr/bin pid = 3497 … KCrash: Arguments: /usr/bin/plasma-discover  … KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit … sock_file=/run/user/1001/kdeinit5__0 … QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 19 and type 'Read', disabling... … QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 21 and type 'Read', disabling... â
<IrcsomeBot>                 plasma-discover
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> justin@LuNoHo:~$ QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 8 and type 'Read', disabling... … QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 15 and type 'Read', disabling... … QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 11 and type 'Read', disabling... … QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 14 and type 'Read', disabling... … Unable to start Dr. Konqi … Re-raising signal for core dump handling.
<BluesKaj> Anarcho Taoist please don
<BluesKaj> 't post long lines of errors here , just state your issue as a clear question
<granttrec> do I need anything like touchegg for touchpad gestures in kubuntu or is it already there?
<BluesKaj> !touchegg | granttrec
<BluesKaj> !info touchegg | granttrec
<ubottu> granttrec: touchegg (source: touchegg): Multitouch gesture recognizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-0ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 49 kB, installed size 156 kB
<granttrec> BluesKaj: what does that mean...
<BluesKaj> granttrec, means it's available if you want or need it
<granttrec> BluesKaj: yeah I was just wondereing if there is built in support
<granttrec> my bad poorly phrased question
<BluesKaj> not installed by default,  sudo apt install touchegg, in a terminal
<BluesKaj> you're not "bad", just mistaken
<IrcsomeBot> Aimisaim was added by: Aimisaim
<denza242> my touchpad scrolling stops working randomly
<denza242> i mean, if I do a kwin_x11 --replace it'll work again for a little bit
<denza242> but it keeps stopping
<denza242> and now it's working again
<denza242> weird
<denza242> i wonder if something keeps like
<denza242> huh
<denza242> i think it's kwin related
#kubuntu 2019-07-29
<IrcsomeBot> Alex was added by: Alex
<lino60> hi
<lino60> <3
<lino60> ;(
<random> hi
<random> <3
<anno99> hi
<anno99> ????
<anno99> >3
<anno99> <3
<valorie> wth
<chcknrub> i think the problem of the physical body is survival... but for the spiritual soul, it is spiritual battle, not survival...
<lordievader> Good morning
<StLukagon> good morrow me lord
<chcknrub> so a human being has to fight 2 battles... physical (matter) and spiritual (time)...
<lordievader> chcknrub: That is rather offtopic...
<chcknrub> ^^
<chcknrub> Zzzzz
<noaXess> hey all....
<noaXess> since some days.. or even last update i have problem with dual monitor.. have a laptop and a second monitor on VGA... if ext. monitor connected and i try to logout, kwin crashes: Application: KWin (kwin_x11), signal: Aborted
<noaXess> have searched online.. but currently nothing found..
<noaXess> if ext. monitor is not connected, no problem
<noaXess> 18.04
<noaXess> add. information: if i connect ext. monitor, the application dashboard opens on ext. monitor.. w/h problem... i still have to restart plasma, to get it on main/laptop monitor.. but if i then open app. dashboard, i get the kwin crash
<lordievader> noaXess: Could you pastebin the output of `/proc/cmdline`?
<noaXess> hey lordievader
<noaXess> sure
<noaXess> cat /proc/cmdline
<noaXess> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-55-generic root=UUID=6b7de190-7ead-4c10-a132-1b227d87a847 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<noaXess> ups.. sorry ;)
<lordievader> That looks fine
<noaXess> yeah..
<lordievader> What gpu do you have?
<noaXess> yesterday i made a update of some packages.. and since then, this happens
<noaXess> gpu.. its a hybrid.. nvidia/intel
<noaXess> laptop asus n76vz
<lordievader> What driver(s) are you using?
<noaXess> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<noaXess> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 650M] (rev a1)
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the output of `lspci -k`?
<noaXess> lordievader:
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xthzcsxZx9/
<lordievader> Did you happen to update your kernel?
<noaXess> lordievader: uhm... i think it updated the kernel.. yesterday..
<noaXess> where is the update log of last update?
<lordievader> `/var/log/apt/history.log` or something like that.
<noaXess> 23.7.19 was lastest kernel update to linux-headers-4.15.0-55
<lordievader> Hrmm.. Is kwin the only thing that crashes?
<noaXess> lordievader: what i see, yes
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest_21> Hi
<viewer|66> Hello, I'm newbie for Kubuntu. How to connect to hidden network using Kubuntu 18.04.02?
<BluesKaj> viewer|66, hidden network? more details please
<viewer|66> I have to SSID network at my home, one can be tracked as available connection and the other as hidden wifi connection.
<BluesKaj> are you trying to connect remotely to the wifi network?
<user|57336> hi all
<user|57336> I have a video with black bands
<IrcsomeBot> The_Harbinger_of_Doom was added by: The_Harbinger_of_Doom
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> hi all
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> I have a video with black bands
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> browser firefox
<IrcsomeBot> <The_Harbinger_of_Doom> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QULmNf4q/file_16812.jpg
#kubuntu 2019-07-30
<hugo_> Hi friends, how can I send audio to my Bluetooth device since it connects me to the device but the audio is heard on the computer and not on my bluetooth device
<DarinMiller> hugo use the volume control on the panel to specify the output.
<hugo_> ok let me see, tanks <DarinMiller>
<DarinMiller> you can control each app individually or specify all sounds to go through desired devices.
<hugo_> Excellent worked!
<DarinMiller> \o/
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> my current problem since last kernel update i think... kast kernel update was on 23.7.19 with linux-headers-4.15.0-55.... situation is dual monitor with vga ext. monitor... if eg. try to logout or open application dashboard, kwin_x11 crashes, details: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VBYG3DN8HN/
<diogenes_> noaXess, load the previous kernel from grub.
<noaXess> diogenes_: will try that.. but anyway.. why it crashes is the question
<diogenes_> first you need to make sure it's kernel fault or something else.
<noaXess> diogenes_: sure ;)
<noaXess> diogenes_: seams that it's not the kernel.. as kwin_x11 also crashes with earlier kerlen
<noaXess> kernel
<noaXess> can it be about a update in grafic driver? on 4.7.19 there was a update: libdrm-nouveau2:amd64 (2.4.95-1~18.04.1, 2.4.97-1ubuntu1~18.04.1), libdrm-nouveau2:i386 (2.4.95-1~18.04.1, 2.4.97-1ubuntu1~18.04.1)
<diogenes_> pretty much could be, try to change the backend from opengl to xrender.
<noaXess> diogenes_: will try.. first i try to use nvidia instead of nouveau.. if that not works, opengl to xrender
<noaXess> diogenes_: seams change to xrender solves temporary...
<lordievader> Good morning
<noaXess> hey lordievader good morning
<noaXess> i solved temp. my problem with switching from opengl to xrender... hint from diogenes_
<lordievader> You start to think the gpu driver is borked
<noaXess> lordievader: i also switched to nvidia, same issue
<lordievader> Do you have X config?
<noaXess> what now? file a bug on kde? cause it's kwin crash?
<noaXess> no X config
<lordievader> If you know what the actual problem is...
<noaXess> lordievader: switch from opengl to xrender solves the problem.. so something to opengl or any component of it..
<noaXess> which will cause kwin_x11 to crash
<lordievader> But do you know where the actual issue lies, with kwin, with X, with opengl, with the driver, etc?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup folks
<pragomer> is it possible to get two "places" side panel when using the split view in dolphin?
<Guest52325> hello all, I'm trying to setup a USB stick with grub because this pc can't start from external disk but it CAN boot with the live-usb stick. So I've installed ubuntu on the external disk, booted with the live system, mounted sys proc dev etc and chrooted into, then run grub-install /dev/sdc (sdc is the usb drive I'm trying to install to)
<Guest52325> but I got grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory. Indeed /boot/efi is empty
<Guest52325> but I've not put the boot directory in a different partition
<diogenes_> Guest52325, grub-install --efi-directory=DIR
<Guest52325> diogenes_: yes but I wonder what DIR to put since is empty...
<diogenes_> =/boot/efi/
<Guest52325> I'm now chatting from live-cd
<Guest52325> is empy...
<Guest52325> is empty... To recap, the installation has finished on /dev/sdc, I've not created a separate boot partion. I've rebooted with the live-cd and chroot into sdc mount/bind everything, but since /boot/efi is empty grub-install fails to run
<Guest52325> grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi /dev/sdc -> grub-install: error: /boot/efi doesn't look like an EFI partition.
<Nabudocodonosor> Hi. How are
<yourmom> hello
<Guest34865> haha it took my username from my mchine
#kubuntu 2019-07-31
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jose__> hola
<doitux> Hi all,
<terrosis> Hello
<terrosis> how change mouse scroll down on mouse scroll click in system?
<doitux> trying to compile kdenlive i was installing some dev libs. Unfortunately one lib (i think libopengl-es or something similar) seems to select gnome and DESELECT my kde desktop. When i realized it during package installation progress via muon i killed muon to avoid to remove my whole kde desktop. Unfortunately there were a lot of kde packages already
<doitux>  deleted. Now i have a kde session running but i'm not able to start any new kde programm. A restart would lead to a broken kde login i guess.
<doitux> Trying to fix the kde-deskop via "sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop" leads to: https://pastebin.com/pSAranPr
<doitux> Any idea howto repair this?
#kubuntu 2019-08-01
<Crell> Hi folks. Question. I've a Kubuntu 19.04 laptop. It is, for unknown reasons, refusing to connect to some Wifi networks. Or rather, it says it connects but never gets an IP, and never gets redirected to the network's registration page. (Hotel Wifi.)  It works tethered through my phone, but it seems networks that require registration it won't work on. This is the second hotel where it's happened. What could be the issue?
<DarinMiller> Crell: Does the networkmanager show the connection to the hotel wifi?  By chance, do you just need to launch a browser and acknowledge the hotel login?
<Crell> Network manager shows the connection and says it's connected.
<Crell> I go to my browser (firefox or chrome) and it never tries to connect to the registration form, just says it can't connect to whatever site I try to access.
<Crell> I have also tried rebooting, and at the last hotel I called tech support and they registered my MAC manually, yet it still wouldn't connect.
<Crell> Also, fun fact. I'm using my phone hotspot right now to talk to you, and it's periodically failing that connection, too.  Disconnecting and reconnecting it works.
<Crell> So something is definitely wrong.
<valorie> in the past, I too have had difficulty getting the browser to connect to the registration page
<valorie> eventually by trying various browsers, I got one to do it
<valorie> my solution was to leave that one open with just that page
<Crell> Which one worked?  I tried both that I have on here.
<valorie> while using my usual
<valorie> I think chrome or FF worked
<valorie> I usually use Falkon
<valorie> I hate those captive things
<valorie> hotels and airports are infamous for using them
<Crell> Yeah.  That's what seems to be broken, though.  Yet my phone didn't even need a registration page.  It just-worked.
<valorie> right, I've seen that sometimes as well
<valorie> really annoying
<Crell> Indeed.  No idea what the cause is, though?
<valorie> I don't
<valorie> however the fact that *some* browser succeeds leaves me thinking that it's crap web-programming
<valorie> microsoft browsers are well-known for working anyway on really crappy sites
<valorie> linux is a bit more picky in expecting sites to meet standards
<Crell> But why wouldn't it work then even after the tech support at the last hotel manually registered my MAC?
<valorie> that probably doesn't affect a browser one way or another
<valorie> but I don't know enough to say
<lordievader> Good morning
<LINKSWORD2> Hello everybody.
<LINKSWORD2> Changed my mind. I'll come back when I'm awake.
<addmin> hello
<addmin> Do I know you from somewhere?
<addmin> @everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> David . was added by: David .
<acehole_> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <David .> HI,
<acehole_> fun fun
<acehole_> hi
<acehole_> im ready to chat with some one?
<acehole_> what?
<BluesKaj> acehole_, this not a general chat room. It's for Kubuntu support. If you have a support question then just state your issue.
<BluesKaj> oops, too late
#kubuntu 2019-08-02
<lordievader> Good morning
<carl_> Is there a way to set kubuntu to only install kernel security patches, rather than upgrades?
<carl_> I also need to remove the latest upgrade in 18.04 that moved me to kernel 5.
<OerHeks> carl_, do you suffer this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1838644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1838644 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Booting into desktop results in flickering" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<carl_> @OerHeks it certainly sounds like it
<user|8633> How to do a clean install of kubuntu
<diogenes_> user|8633, erase everything and install it?
<user|37008> how to do clean install of kubuntu
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> user|8633, erase everything and install it?
<imac_> user|37008: did you go to the kubuntu site and download the iso?  if so, then you need an iso image creator
<user|37008> yeah
<user|37008> okay how do i get an iso image creator
<imac_> the a usb or dvd to burn it on
<diogenes_> then use something like Etcher to write that image iso onto DVD or usb
<user|37008> okay
<user|37008> then will it erase everything once installed
<diogenes_> then you boot the usb drive and run the installer, then you reach partitioning stage and choose erase everything and install, and it will install.
<user|37008> ok thanks you
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<intelo> I have downloaded this Kubuntu image, created usb but it has installed ubuntu. not kubuntu. what could have been wrong? cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/18.04/release/kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<BluesKaj> intelo, are you referring to the grub bootloader? If so grub lists all flavors of ubuntu as Ubuntu in grub, including kubuntu
<RikMills> we used to have it as Kubuntu, but that broken signed grub which needed just 'ubuntu' to be there
<intelo> the whole os is ubuntu. not kubuntu installed
<BluesKaj> which desktop?
<intelo> desktop
<intelo> sha256sum kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso844762a208593ee5cf396cb09522b1dfa127c65b79f71f4863c062039215d0d8  kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<intelo> how to create usb live . I am in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> intelo, use usb-creator-gtk on ubuntu
<intelo> startup disk creater
<m_tadeu> hi...my computer sudenly turns off...I'm thinking it's some hard drive failure, since it happens when I intensively use that drive...how can I check this?
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, it could be a thermal shutdown if you're doing intensive work
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: can be...how can I verify that?
<BluesKaj> you could use Ksysguard to check the cpu loads
<BluesKaj> or look in /var/log/syslog for errors
#kubuntu 2019-08-03
<metres> Hello, just installed Disco Dingo and tryng to run docker... I started a docker using "docker run ..." and I am unable to stop it with ctrl+c or with docker stop with the container id... any clue..?
<metres> ( I install the docker.io package by the way )
<OerHeks> metres, a short quick start https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-use-docker-on-ubuntu-18-04#step-6-%E2%80%94-managing-docker-containers
<metres> OerHeks: My issue was not with docker, it was apparmor that prevent killing containers...
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pragomer> hi I am new to kubuntu (and happy with plasma) coming from xubuntu. I got this issue: I have a synology nas with 3 shares that are mounted via cifs in fstab. When I shut the nas down without unmounting the 3 drives, dolphin hangs always, is ultra slow, etc.. as it would try to connect to the nonexistent drives..
<pragomer> did not have this with xfce
<pragomer> any idea if and how kubuntu perhaps does not get that the nas is shut down and permanently searching for it?
<BluesKaj> pragomer, dunno much about nas, perhaps ask in #kde chat, altho unmounting should work unless it unmounts for your LAN as well
<pragomer> trying to unmount it via sudo umount /media/mynasshare tells me that it would be in use. but this isnt the case.
<pragomer> theres is no process in htop that refers to it
<pragomer> when trying to unmount via dolphin it tells me "no device found"
#kubuntu 2019-08-04
<pragomer> hi. is there an easy way to create a desktop starter to a website, a kind of "webapps"? meaning another way like creating a .desktop file under /usr/share/applications/ ?
<diogenes_> didn't get that.
<pragomer> I mean like the "ice" application in peppermint os for example
<diogenes_> screenshot
<pragomer> diogenes_: just a second..
<OerHeks> "Peppermint's handy cloud & web application management tool 'Ice' continues to put web applications on an equal footing with locally installed apps by allowing them easy integration into system menus, and delivery to the desktop via SSB's so they mimic locally installed applications." (from http://peppermintos.com/)
<OerHeks> https://zeroc.com/downloads/ice#linux
<OerHeks> carefull, it is not supported here
<pragomer> yes, its exact this what I meant: https://peppermintos.com/guide/ice/
<pragomer> I think its a good thing these days. Would be great if kde could adopt/create something similar.
<diogenes_> pragomer, you can also use html+javascript and create such type of apps, for instance, for discord, you create a file called discord.html with the following content: http://dpaste.com/0XHMDY3
<diogenes_> and allow your browser to open pop up javascript dialogs.
<diogenes_> then you can create a .desktop file or even bookmark it in your browser or add it to the main menu, you can do whatever.
<valorie> we do have the webslice applet
<valorie> oh, plasma now calls them widgets
<pragomer> webslice? that name sounds interesting. going to look up for this. :-)
<pragomer> also going to try out the script thing
<pragomer> thank you so far. going to give you feedback what worked best for me
<pragomer> the program "ice", using this deb-file, worked perfectly on kubuntu:   https://www.youtube.com/redirect?redir_token=TxiCzmjjp-D6QIb-N3HTZF-B7fh8MTU2NDk5MTc2NEAxNTY0OTA1MzY0&q=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2F%7Epeppermintos%2F%2Barchive%2Fubuntu%2Fp9-release%2F%2Bfiles%2Fice_5.3.4_all.deb&v=vOsoi4mKcQM&event=video_description
<OerHeks> pragomer, have fun!
<pragomer> hi. I got a - just personally for me - annoying issue with dolphin: when using split view (f3) and wanting return back to a single view I have to first click on that side/window that I dont want to stay. This is completly unlogical to me. Is it somehow possible to set this vice-versa?
<pragomer> mm, its exactly this topic here: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?t=151449
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu 2020-07-27
<IrcsomeBot> <Sandeepattri> @Sandeepattri, ????
<gnoob> what is IrcsomeBot?
<s0rcerer> valorie: so not only did i replace that keyboard cause of that issue i had, but i also got a new laptop now and kubuntu is running beautifully on it so far
<valorie> wow, that's a total win!
<s0rcerer> indeed
<s0rcerer> you can tell im a nerd, i just keep adding stuff to my collection haha
<valorie> gnoob: it's the bot linking the telegram channel and IRC
<s0rcerer> but its asus vivobook 14
<s0rcerer> ryzen 3
<s0rcerer> 8gb ram, 256mb ssd
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.18.5 on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) powered by Linux 5.4.0-7634-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 2637-3340/3800 MHz, RAM: 30885/32067 MB, Storage: 327/1144 GB, 290 procs, 306.59h up
<valorie> I love my System 76 lappy
<s0rcerer> is 3 lines a flood to the bot?
<s0rcerer> im jealous i wanted a system 76 one, maybe when i get more money
<s0rcerer> this one is nice for the 280 i paid
<s0rcerer> i bought an external 2tb HD for extra storage, its got a "rugged" case on the HD
<s0rcerer> half the reason i got it other then i seen 2tb for $100, what better deal could i see lol
<s0rcerer> i need a better alt nickname, i dont like this 0 in my name lol
<s0rcerer> valorie: what was that other channel u told me about, #ubuntu something
<s0rcerer> i dont feel like getting up n lookin at other computer lol
<s0rcerer> it was a dev channel you said
<valorie> #ubuntu-flavors
<s0rcerer> gracias
<IrcsomeBot> <Ilesanmi Victor> any logs?
<valorie> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<valorie> @Ilesanmi Victor ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello @Valoriez Is there someone I could ping who would have a solution to this problem - My laptop on 20.04 after going to screen lock when awakened reboots. nb What can I trouble shoot so as to have it re-awaken to the login screen? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Anarchotaoist, Hm.... less eloquent than we are used to from our Anarcho Taoist!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hmm
<andrey> How to install the AMD video card driver I already downloaded
<gnoob> can you use the proprietary drivers option?
<gnoob> to install the drivers?
<gnoob> You have to start System Settings (systemsettings5) and select Kubuntu Driver Manager application from it.
<gnoob> Otherwise, AMD has directions.  https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-635    I think the only thing missing is that you probably need to make the script executable.
<andrey> I seem to have installed the driver by script, but my video card is not shown in the system information
<gnoob> you are looking under kInfocenter?
<gnoob> if it's not there I think it's something with ubuntu no having it setup not just drivers.
<andrey> Yes, but you can't see my video card
<andrey> Everything is fine in windows
<gnoob> I am not an expert but I think that's means something else is wrong. It's not just the driver.    It should be showing some sort of video card?
<andrey> Operating System: Kubuntu 20.04
<andrey> KDE Plasma Version: 5.18.5
<andrey> KDE Frameworks Version: 5.68.0
<andrey> Qt Version: 5.12.8
<andrey> Kernel Version: 5.4.0-42-generic
<andrey> OS Type: 64-bit
<andrey> Processors: 12 × AMD Ryzen 5 2600X Six-Core Processor
<andrey> Processors: 12 × AMD Ryzen 5 2600X Six-Core Processor
<andrey> PASTEBIN does not work for me
<andrey> I can't even send the full text of this program
<andrey> I can't even send the full text from this program
<andrey> Sorry, I went to figure it out myself
<user217_> I get some strange rights to my folder: d?????????  ? ?          ?                 ?            ? FTP
<user217_> can I fix this
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<frans> weet iemand hoe het kan dat ik de dvd niet zonder fouten kan downloaden
<frans> bij dvd test geeft hij aan 1 file error als ik installeer stopt hij bij 95 %
<diogenes_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<genii> diogenes_: I think Dutch
<genii> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ceibal> hola
<Maria_Tu_Aguita_> .
<dahlia> How can I get rid of those toasts that pop up "Caps Lock on" and "Num Lock on"?
<basse> dahlia: ?
<dahlia> basse: when I press num lock or caps lock a toast appears on my screen and I'd like to have it not appear
<dahlia> it also happens when I move my mouse into and out of a vmware window and it's very annoying
<dahlia> and I can't find anything in system settings to shut it off
<dahlia> 18.04 did not do this
<basse> yes, I have never heard(or seen) kubuntu doing that..
<basse> what does it say when you move in and out of vmware?
<basse> or maybe this is just vmware setting?
<dahlia> "Num Lock On" or "Num Lock Off"
<gnoob> I am going to boot my kubuntu vm and see what it does.
<dahlia> no it does it on all desktops even when vmware is not running
<basse> well I take a peek at configs
<gnoob> Yeah, I don't get any popup when hitting caplock or numlock
<basse> dahlia: there are some settings in accessibility that sound a bit like what you are describing, but even if I fiddle with those I can't get a popup.
<gnoob> only a new icon in the tray
<dahlia> ok I'll look in accessibility
<basse> oh wait yes, I got it working with visual bell :) so maybe check the accessibility
<dahlia> ty
<basse> WOW. never knew that, nbow my screen flashes red when I hit capslock :)
<dahlia> I searched for "num" or "num lock" but it didnt give me anything
<basse> funny that yours was on by default.
<dahlia> all that stuff is turned off but it's still doing it
<dahlia> oh wait
<dahlia> hmmm only over vnc
<dahlia> maybe it's the vnc viewer
<basse> so you are not running kubuntu natively? they are all virtualized?
<dahlia> it's running natively
<dahlia> I use vnc also
<dahlia> ok it must be something in the vnc somewhere
<dahlia> sorry :)
<dahlia> *blush*
<basse> :)
<mozley> hey
#kubuntu 2020-07-28
<frostseele> Hola,
<frostseele> Hello
<johnthrpilot> when installing 20.04 on a previously running Kubuntu machine, I get a symbol I don't understand. It looks like a little window with a yellow rectangle with a triangle in it with a exclamation point in it, and a blue box with a check mark and an OK in it. the boot won't go any further. What is this symbol?
<gnoob> screenshot an post to somewhere online you can post the link to the picture.
<gnoob> I used a site called pastboard.co on another channel recently.  I would assume that's OK here.
<ryzen> should be allowed here, they encourage people to use https://paste.ubuntu.com .. same idea
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Recommendation needed. Kvantum no longer works with transparency when scaled. Can anyone suggest a theme that is dark, rounded in windows, widgets etc and also has blur + translucency for windows? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <MEHED10> hi , im new from here . my mousepad work slow sometimes , how can i fix it ?  … other problem is when i was playing movies with any vedio player like sm player,vlc, mvp, graphicis lack .... how can improve it ?  … my pc configuration is  … asus vivobook s ,, 8 gb ram, 2 gb graphics,intel-8250 i-5 , clock speed 1.60-3.40 ghz.
<gnoob> did you enable all proprietary drivers?
<johnthrpilot> Everything except an answer. Apparently, conformance has hit here as at most other places. Next thing you Know, Black Lives Matter will have to be placed as a banner.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <Ridbowt> After a recent Plasma update, fonts on the desktop became blurred. I can turn on the standard Noto Sans font - it does not look blurry. But I want to use other fonts. I tried to configure .Xresourses file, but to no avail.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @MEHED10, re: mousepad - try installing X.org xf86-input-libinput driver module to see if that gives you extra options in System Settings-Input Devices-Mouse.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @MEHED10, Re: Video - make sure you have Ubuntu extras installed, try changing the compositor under Display and Monitor in System Settings and if you have Nvidia be sure to install the driver.
<wf__> hello
<wf__> bad bug kubuntu 20.04
<Bid-ule> Hi, I want to test 20.04, ok for mounting file system configuration, but After black screen.
<roly> hi
<oddbxll> I can sum up KDE in 3 words. Light. Customizable. Pretty.
<oddbxll> Im installing Trinity Desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> can I change options for my monitor permanently? When I change color and contrast on my nvidia settings it loses all the changes when I reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> in the system settings options of kubuntu you can only change gamma
<IrcsomeBot> SVSurve was added by: SVSurve
<genii> @Franzpow After the settings in Nvidia X Server Settings are how you like them, go to the bottom option on left of: nvidia-settings Configuration    and then on bottom right there will be a button labeled"Save Current Configuration" which will put it all into the hidden file called .nvidia-settings-rc  in your home home directory, and it should take effect  every time after that
<IrcsomeBot> <小白 老> Making @quizbot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @genii, done that but when I restart the program the config changes back to normal
<genii> The changes happen when X starts
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> so I don't have to touch nvidia-settings anymore?
<genii> That would be the idea
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> still resetting after every boot
<genii> Maybe check that the file .nvidia-settings-rc is owned by the user which is logged in. Sometimes people try to do things like running the nvidia-settings as root or with sudo which makes it unusable afterwards
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It happens a strange thing
 * genii wanders back to lunch for abit
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I changed the nvidia-settings-rc file
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And it took effect when I started nvidia-settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I started the nvidia-settings again  and it changed back to normal
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> So everytime X is starting settings are going back to default
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> https://superuser.com/questions/1423026/nvidia-x-server-settings-color-range-resets-on-every-reboot-and-or-log-out
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> this one here has similar issue but with color range - I have the problem with the color correction menu because the options on my monitor are locked and I am forced to change those on my gpu settings
<genii> @Franzpow If you know the specific values you want to set, another option is to use the --assign option of nvidia-settings to set that either locally in your xinitrc file, or globally in the /etc/xdg/autostart/nvidia-settings-autostart.desktop file
<johnthrpilot> when installing 20.04 on a previously running Kubuntu machine, I get a symbol I don't understand. It looks like a little window with a yellow rectangle with a triangle in it with a exclamation point in it, and a blue box with a check mark and an OK in it. the boot won't go any further. What is this symbol?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> damn there is no option for  color connection!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> trying to use now colord-kde but it says I need gnome-color-management
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I installed gnome-color-manager but it does not work
<oddbxll> TDE desktop is pretty neat
<lakshman> Hi All
<lakshman> How can we have desktop widgets to show cpu ,memory and network usages?
<lakshman> in ubuntu 20.04
<tomreyn> with gnome extensions, most likely
<tomreyn> oops, no
<tomreyn> i mean yes, but not on kde
<mparillo> There are some KDE Plasmoids that show CPU, Memory, and Network Usage.
#kubuntu 2020-07-29
<IrcsomeBot> AndriyTsarik was added by: AndriyTsarik
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello. My laptop will not re-awaken. If I press a key, touchpad or open it up, it will reboot. This is a recent phenomenom. What can I troubleshoot to have it not reboot but present the lock login screen? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> Muhammad Helmi Rrafsanjani was added by: Muhammad Helmi Rrafsanjani
<IrcsomeBot> <reversestark26> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jIMWL6n7/file_34147.jpg Use Kde connect app over Wi-Fi Hotspot (Android)   😅.  Any other methods are there?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <chhajedji> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/9Zjro676/file_34148.mkv
<IrcsomeBot> <chhajedji> Can someone help me with this: … I have recently upgraded to Kubuntu 20.04 from 18.04 and I notice that some system apps like discover and system settings are not opening only. While some others like Okular, Dolphin, Konsole are working perfectly.  … I have attached a sample screen recording to understand the issue better. A surrounding window having an outline shows up but then nothing happens. Attaching logs when systemsetting
<IrcsomeBot> is opened from the command line. Command automatically goes into the background after some time. I have tried uninstalling KDE and reinstalling but the issue persists. … Currently I am using Awesome window manager but this issue is with Gnome, KDE, dwm and i3 window managers.
<IrcsomeBot> <chhajedji> Logs for this: … $ systemsettings5 # Launching system settings, automatically goes into background. … QQmlEngine::setContextForObject(): Object already has a QQmlContext … KCrash: crashing... crashRecursionCounter = 2 … KCrash: Application Name = systemsettings5 path = /usr/bin pid = 8921 … KCrash: Arguments: /usr/bin/systemsettings5  … KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit â€
<IrcsomeBot> sock_file=/run/user/1000/kdeinit5__0 … [1]+  Stopped                 systemsettings5 … $ fg … systemsettings5 … QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 7 and type 'Read', disabling... … QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 8 and type 'Read', disabling... … Unable to start Dr. Konqi … Re-raising signal for core dump handling. … Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I've installed my new rx550. I have AMDgpu driver as default I think..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is that the opensource driver? Or the official one?
<BluesKaj> !paste | @chhajedji
<ubottu> @chhajedji: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> @Franzpow check in system settings>hardware>driver-manager
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is there also a way to change settings of my screen? It's slightly offset but the autoadjust button is not working so I have to adjust it from kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It autoadjusted the first time i connected the new card but it is incorrect
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Or: is there a software to change gpu options like nvidia-settings for nvidia cards?
<IrcsomeBot> <chhajedji> @ubottu, Some one from the community please help with this - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tXkvzYjbzk/ … Here is the video file for it: https://imgur.com/a/KlRhpjC
<michael_> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I need a way to change colours of my screen on my amd card and a way to pan the image. any ideas?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> randr could be cool but I don't know how to make the pan command work
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Unfortunately I am not able to do that on kde
<ayush-M> easy bugs for beginners
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> ?
<ayush-M> pls suggest me any easy bugs for beginners
<oerheks> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs#Helping_with_Bugs is a good start
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Anyone can anwser my question?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Also I have a critical bug. The desktop is freezing randomly when resizing windows also on my new radeon gpu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That's mainly happening in firefox
<diogenes_> Franzpow, try xredner backend instead of OpenGL.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> When it crashed with nvidia card I used no compositor
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And if I was using one, it was xrender and not opengl
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Now I've set it again to xrender but it won't solve the issue..
<IrcsomeBot> untildie was added by: untildie
<dima_>  мм
<Solifera> arf
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<user|5909> hola
<dweeber> I just updated my kubuntu 20.04 x64 machine with discover and now my laptop won't boot.
<dweeber> I get "error: symbol grub_calloc not found"
<dweeber> and I'm dropped to grub_rescue
#kubuntu 2020-07-30
<dweeber> Above issue had to do with cloning from another drive while using BIOS without having updated grub to point to the new disk id.
<brauliobosi> Hello Everyone! I'm trying to run Zoom on Kubuntu and for some reason the software won't communicate with my web browser. When I used Xubuntu it would link to my browser so I could finish the log in, this time it is opening the "Edit Book"... is there any workaround that I could do?
<IrcsomeBot> <chhajedji> @chhajedji, @IrcsomeBot any updated on this?
<priz> heyyy
<IrcsomeBot> A G was added by: A G
<IrcsomeBot> <A G> Help, I'm using a core 2 duo. 2.4 GHz, 3gb ram. I'm thinking about switching to kubuntu, will kubuntu work smoothly
<IrcsomeBot> <A G> What are the minimum requirements for kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I think you are ok with that cpu and RAM
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am using a core2duo 2.8ghz with 4gb ddr2
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I overclocked it and i is now working at 3.3ghz
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But it was fine at 2.8
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But would be better to use Xubuntu or Lubuntu for your hardware
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <A G> @Franzpow, Ok thank you
<cifra> #suse
<lewai> hii
<duncan_> haal
<duncan_> al
<duncan_> alleehol:
<casaluna> hola amig@s. Me encanta kubuntu pero tengo un problema. No puedo instalar gcstar. Y mi coleccion de música con más de 2000 entradas ya la doy por perdida. Lo he intentado todo lo que está a mi humilde alcance. alguna idea? gracias mil
#kubuntu 2020-07-31
<IrcsomeBot> <Ilesanmi Victor> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Sam Eaton - Isegoria> what do you mean by that
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Morning
<BluesKaj> 'morning @Swift110
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u
<BluesKaj> !u | @Swift110
<ubottu> @Swift110: Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Ok sure
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How are you blueskaj
<BluesKaj> fine here @Swift110, how about you?
<Alabalistic> Test of konversation darkmode
<Alabalistic> Test of konversation darkmode
<diogenes_> test failed.
<Alabalistic> we are geting there
<IrcsomeBot> Darkfine313 was added by: Darkfine313
<oem> im supposed to ask for a registration code
<BluesKaj> !register | oem
<ubottu> oem: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> I am great blueskaj
<Alabalistic> яко жега
<NoInternet> Hello
<NoInternet> For some reason whenever I hover my mouse over Chromium it looks different
<diogenes_> NoInternet, what looks different?
<NoInternet> diogenes_: the cursor
<diogenes_> NoInternet, what's the name of the cursor theme?
<NoInternet> The default breeze cursor
<NoInternet> This happend on Ubuntu, but only if I use a custom cursor theme
<NoInternet> With the default cursor theme on Ubuntu, it only changes when I use Spotify
<diogenes_> NoInternet, pastebin: ls ~/.icons
<NoInternet> ls: cannot access '/home/ryan/.icons': No such file or directory
<diogenes_> NoInternet, ok i see.
<diogenes_> NoInternet, sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<diogenes_> what do you get?
<NoInternet> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/76DytSNYQT/
<diogenes_> NoInternet, weird and output of: ls /usr/share/icons
<NoInternet> Adwaita  breeze  breeze_cursors  breeze-dark  Breeze_Snow  default  gnome  hicolor  Humanity  Humanity-Dark  locolor  LoginIcons  ubuntu-mono-dark  ubuntu-mono-light
<diogenes_> try this: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme x-cursor-theme /usr/share/icons/breeze_cursors/cursor.theme 100
<diogenes_> then: sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<diogenes_> see if it's default.
<NoInternet> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/share/icons/breeze_cursors/cursor.theme doesn't exist
<diogenes_> ls /usr/share/icons/breeze_cursors
<NoInternet> output of ls /usr/share/icons/breeze_cursors/ is "cursors index.theme"
<NoInternet> i might lag out any second
<diogenes_> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme x-cursor-theme /usr/share/icons/breeze_cursors/index.theme 100
<NoInternet> done
<NoInternet> and now its fixed
<NoInternet> thanks!
<diogenes_> ok you're welcome
<cayman> здесь есть русские?
<diogenes_> !ru | cayman
<ubottu> cayman: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<user|99600> i downloaded kubuntu to the first mac that came out the white one and i clicked on it and it says no mountable file system
<user|99600> anybody no a fix ?
<user|99600> i downloaded 18.04.4
<user|99600> ello anyboy there
<Babushkaboi> help
<gunner603> no mountable system
<tomreyn> no useful question
<gunner603> lol
<gunner603> so my mac is the old white version so i tried downloading this so i can go on safari. i finished the download and tried to open the app and it says
<gunner603> no mountable file system
<gunner603> do you know why i could be doing wrong do i need to download somthing else
<tomreyn> gunner603: what is "this" that you downloaded and are trying to go on a safari with?
<tomreyn> a jeep? a gun? a safari hat?
<tomreyn> or are you trying to install kubuntu on an older mac?
<gunner603> yes
<gunner603> trying to install kubuntu on an older mac
#kubuntu 2020-08-01
<tomreyn> in this case, it could certainly help to describe the mac model more closely, as well as the kubuntu version you downloaded (ideally also the name of the downloaded file, and even where you downloaded it from), and how you tried to prepare the installation media with what you downloaded.
<gunner603> ok let me check
<tomreyn> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/create-a-usb-stick-on-macos may be relevant.
<gunner603> the model is the macbook 4.1 i belive
<tomreyn> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/install-ubuntu-desktop is for standard ubuntu, but should be similar to kubuntu.
<gunner603> ill give that a try thanks
<tomreyn> macbook4,1 would be an early 2008 intel core 2 duo T8100 or T8300 CPU with either 1 GB or 2 GB RAM.
<tomreyn> expandable to 6 GB, but only 4 GB supported by apple
<tomreyn> how much ram is installed?
<gunner603> idk im terrible with computers is the bus have anything to do with ram
<gunner603> i did see intel core 2 duo
<tomreyn> to do, yes, but it doesn't tell us how much you have, ignore the ram question for now. but unless you added more ram you won't appreciate kubuntu on this system, i think.
<gunner603> got you so i would need to add more ram is there any other softwares i can download to atleast make the computer run better or even get on the internet
<tomreyn> i assume you will be able to install and use kubuntu on it, it just wont be a very good experience
<tomreyn> xubuntu and lubuntu flavors *may* require less resources.
<gunner603> do you know how to find how much ram i have on this computer
<tomreyn> there's also this, but it'S more complicated, since you'd start with a headless installation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<tomreyn> i'm not really into macs, so can't really say how to check what hardware is installed.
<gunner603> see il try and click your links and it says this website in unavaillbale
<tomreyn> if you are able to boot an ubuntu installer, you can run this in a terminal:   free -g
<tomreyn> what are you running on this system now? still some old os x?
<gunner603> i see why these computers are just difficult they want you to just buy there new shit which sucks i like this old school style
<gunner603> yes
<tomreyn> i assuem you have some "about this mac" or something on the apple logo top left
<tomreyn> maybe this will tell you how much ram is installed
<gunner603> yes
<gunner603> im on that now
<gunner603> i dont see anything to do with ram tho
<tomreyn> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203001
<tomreyn> ah you probably wont be able to access this either
<tomreyn> "Choose Apple menu  > About This Mac. This opens an overview of your Mac, including your Mac model, processor, memory, serial number, and version of macOS."
<tomreyn> "To see the greater detail provided by the System Information app, click the System Report button."
<tomreyn> "To open System Information directly, press and hold the Option key and choose Apple menu  > System Information."
<gunner603> i actually was able to
<gunner603> and thats the screen i was actually just looking at i just dont know what ram is
<tomreyn> oh, that's Memory
<gunner603> oh wow i have 1 g it says
<tomreyn> well, that's not really much,
<tomreyn> maybe you can access https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems from some other computer or smartphone.
<gunner603> okay il check it out
<tomreyn> but a better option may be to sell this computer (for parts, i guess) and replace it by a current or second hand one.
<gunner603> yeah this seems like it could be a little to much for me to handle i just dig the old style so i wanted to see if i could get it going
<gunner603> hey one more question, do you know if its possible to convert into being able to use the new mac software?
<gunner603> like if i had a newer mac parts are fine screens cracked could i swap the parts?
<tomreyn> the integrated graphics chipset with this one is very, very low spec, it has a classic slowly rotating hdd, the cpu is out of support and likely has unpatched security flaws, and most of all the ram is not really enough for anything but running ubuntu server or a very light-weight desktop.
<tomreyn> this is a kubuntu support channel, i don'T think this is the right place to discuss this.
<gunner603> hey well i really appreciate your help i was running in circles for a while trying to find answers so i really appreciate it
<tomreyn> but my understanding is that apple is big in planned obsolescence
<tomreyn> so dont get your hopes up on running a newer OS X on it
<gunner603> understood thanks s
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<IrcsomeBot> Agung535 was added by: Agung535
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> hi guys, anyone in here can help me to upgrade kubuntu 18.04 lts to 20.04 lts?
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> i was follow this link
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FocalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> but still can't upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> any idea?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> this did not work?  sudo do-release-upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> As the link mentions, ensure your system is updated before running (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> (Photo, 596x426) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WQ2nGvdc/file_34250.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> but still not working
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> as on my screenshoot
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Run: sudo software-properties-qt
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> On the updates tab, ensure Show new distribution releases is set to "Long term support release only"
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> @DarinMiller, root@gunks-pc:/home/gunks# sudo software-properties-qt … sudo: software-properties-qt: command not found
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> didn't found the command
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh this: sudo software-properties-kde
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> if not installed, sudo apt install sudo software-properties-qt
<valorie> @Agung535 I believe the upgrade will be available Very Soon
<valorie> we're just now testing the 20.04.1 update
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh, yes!  I forgot it was waiting on a package (or two)...
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller just returned from vacation so I am a bit behind on current events.
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> (Photo, 611x490) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UukK8RRw/file_34251.jpg this my default configuration.,
<valorie> a grub2 bug was exposed and retesting everything slowed it a bit
<valorie> after the patch I mean
<valorie> @DarinMiller I hope you came back all relaxed and happy
<valorie> @Agung535 you'll get the upgrade very soon
<IrcsomeBot> <Agung535> @valorie, oke, i will wait, because i'm the kubuntu fans 😊
<valorie> as I just said above
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Thanks Valorie! Visited my son in North Carolina and rode bikes in the Blue Mountains for 4 days.  So quite happy and refreshed.
<valorie> oh that sounds lovely
<IrcsomeBot> Kaczynski was added by: Kaczynski
<IrcsomeBot> Golden Monk was added by: Golden Monk
<IrcsomeBot> <Golden Monk> Hi guys, … I have been using ubuntu since 07.04 Version. Then I was on mac for 2 years. Now, I have installed Kubuntu on my macbook as I liked the features and UI/UX.  … In Kubuntu 20.04 sometimes my file manager crashes and some other apps like DigiKam also keep crashing. I happens 1 out of 6-7 times. Is it normal for new release. Will it be fixed as we progress.
<IrcsomeBot> <Golden Monk> I am using macbook air 2017 version.
<IrcsomeBot> <Ilesanmi Victor> But it’s somewhat known
<user|95591> hi
<user|95591> hi
<user|95591> how do i upgrade my ubuntu gnome 20.04 to kubuntu 20.04
<nolann> всем привет, как убрать граб? ничего не помогает. в etc/default/grub Grub_timeout стоит 0, а он всё равно 30 секунд на экране при загрузке
<tespi> user|95591: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<user|49059> system requirements for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<diogenes_> !requirements | user|49059
<ubottu> user|49059: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> My1xT was added by: My1xT
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> I have a problem on Kubuntu 18.04. … since a few days ago I dont get any GUI when starting normally and when going via recovery mode I can get the Login screen, but it freezes down when I log in after entering my password and hitting enter. … in case it helps the Laptop has the internal GPU of an i3 7002U and a Radeon 520
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | @ My1xT
<ubottu> @ My1xT: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> it worked since August of Last Year but I'll check. … in case it helps the Laptop model is HP 17-BY0320NG
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> although I think I tried and got the login screen but not past that issue
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Should i delete the radeon.modeset=1 tho as they sound like they would conflict
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> Also it did work out of the box since August 2018. … Anyway i just hammered that in. Went to the login screen and after login screen is black with mouse arrow and hdd light doesn't seem to do anything.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> It frankly ran like a tank for almost 2 years and out of nowhere this goes all weird.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> that day when it broke I just rebooted and then there was no GUI anymore on the screen.
<hamza> anyone here?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes
<eeos> hi all. Why is not possible to uninstall vlc from 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> "sudo apt remove vlc" does not work?
<eeos> daddy32-M: well, nope .... it tries to install:
<eeos> libsmbclient libuchardet0 mpv python3-pyxattr rtmpdump samba-libs smplayer smplayer-l10n smplayer-themes youtube-dl
<eeos> sorry, DarinMiller.
<eeos> so, if I run apt purge vlc, I cnnot unistall unless I install all those packages in exchange. But that is not what I would like to do.
<eeos> DarinMiller: I would simply like to remove vlc from apt, and substitute it with the vlc from snap.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try: sudo apt remove vlc smplayer
<eeos> DarinMiller: that would live the configuration files. I wold like to purge.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> correct purge will cleanup everything
<eeos> DarinMiller: anyway, just tried issuing the command you suggested, and I get the error :
<eeos> E: Unable to locate package smbplayer
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> smplayer
<eeos> DarinMiller: thanks tried, but it asks to install even more packages!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ??? what is going on... hmmm, checking my 18.04 vm....
<eeos> DarinMiller: I tried by purging all packages that the system would like to install ....
<eeos> DarinMiller: It worked!
<eeos> DarinMiller: I issued the following command:
<eeos> apt purge vlc libsmbclient libuchardet0 mpv python3-pyxattr rtmpdump samba-libs youtube-dl smplayer gir1.2-peas-1.0 gir1.2-totem-1.0 gir1.2-totemplparser-1.0 grilo-plugins-0.3-base libgmime-3.0-0 libgom-1.0-0 libgrilo-0.3-0
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good.  But strange it wanted to fight the removal.
<eeos> DarinMiller: very strange!!!! Maybe a bug on dependencies?
<eeos> DarinMiller: anyway, thanks a lot for your help ....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Possibly that is the intended behavior, I will have to check the packaging...
<eeos> DarinMiller: that sounds even stranger for an LTS .... what if I have an installation where removal of the player is required?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> My 18.04 vm did not offer to install anything when VLC was removed...
<eeos> DarinMiller: or what is I would like to have the player come from snap or flatpak?
<eeos> DarinMiller: weird!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am not too familiar with flat pack vs snaps.  So I am not able to recommend one over the other.  Looks like each have vlc v 3.011.
<th4ntis> I've seen a lot of random things on which is better between snap vs flatpack and such. Everyone says if you can install it through the systems package manager, to do that first, if not i've seen a mjority suggest Flatpack over snap for various reasons.
<th4ntis> I dont know much about it myself but thats a majority of what i've seen.
<eeos> DarinMiller: I have installed it through snap, it works well.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good, thanks for the feedback.  Did you have an issue with th e 18.04 version?
<eeos> DarinMiller: I could not update to 3.0.11 and wanted to test some issues on conversion
<eeos> DarinMiller: thanks for everything in any case! It is incredible that vlc does not package anymore for Linux, not even AppImage .... grrrrrrrr!
<akasic> good afternoon ppl. i try to install wmufo, but once I type make, that error comes: Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libgtop-2.0.pc. i found the lib archive but dont know where to link it to make that old program work
<stryker_> hello
<stryker_> why does this look more '90s on linux mint
<stryker13> @everyone
<Hanii> When I'm installing kubuntu, can I choose where it installs grub? I installed on one drive, swapped it out, went to install it on another and it can't. It looks like it installed grub on my windows drive instead of the drive I was installing kubuntu on.
<memphisto> boot from livecd and install grub where you like
<memphisto> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<memphisto> there are multiple options, but i only used the one with "via the LiveCD terminal" label
<Hanii> But the kubuntu installer would wipe the drive anyway in the process of installing kubuntu?
<Hanii> and that wouldn't stop it from installing grub elsewhere?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Don't install a new OS, just drop to a terminal and install grub to your desired drive.
#kubuntu 2020-08-02
<Hanii> When I'm installing kubuntu, can I specify which drive to install grub on so I can install it on the same drive I'm installing linux on? It's trying to install it on my windows partition and failing, I think because it's already there.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> You can choose your partitions custom, you just need to specify your mount points. I for example have a triple boot between w8.1 w10 and kubuntu on my laptop @ hanii
<Hanii> Do I get the option to choose a mount point if I do "manual" on the screen that prompts me to choose/format a drive then?
<Hanii> Incidentally, at the same time, is there an easy way to remove the grub install on my windows drive that installing before added?
<guiverc> Hanii, grub is installed in the /boot/grub/ directory; the MBR is also installed to the selected drive, but the MBR cannot be uninstalled, it's replaced when you want something different (replaced by whatever you want to own the MBR, it's just a sector on the drive)
<Hanii> The kubuntu installer installed it on my windows disk instead of the disk I tried to install kubuntu on. Then when I tried to install later, installing grub failed.
<Hanii> I currently have no drives with kubuntu installed, but still have a grub install on the windows drive
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Are you trying to restore the windows boot loader to the windows drive?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<akasic> good day ppl, while trying to ''make'', I get the following error /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm.so.6: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line thnx for the help
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The Ubuntu packages search page is useful: https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<IrcsomeBot> <reversestark26> How to install snap-store   … I thried in discover but it stuck in 14%
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sound like a Discover bug, so sou may need to use the command line.  If the command line works ensure to search for a corresponding Discover bug at bugs.kde.org.  If you cannot find a bug report, please create one.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I now understand why my system freezes up and that's FF fault
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Firefox
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> problem is that the issue is common
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> please share
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> but I don't know why it's happening. Internet did not give me good resources
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am getting random system freeze while browsing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> with FF
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I was hoping you found a fix.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am asking on the firefox riot chat to see if they can help
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> on the internet they say to disable hw acceleration but it's already disabled..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I would like to find a fix too :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I was just not sure why the system was freezing up
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> but at least now I am sure that is firefox
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I used FF for a few months and also saw random HW freezes, but it seemed to diminish over time.  But now I am using the "controversial" Brave browser.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> oh. Do you like it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am also looking forward to change browser..
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, it automatically block all the crapware adds without installing any extensions.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> mmm I didn't like the controversy
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> because the developer was a little shady.. right?
<oerheks> firefox blocks 3rd party cookies, seem many complain, disable ublock might help.
<user|28352> How do I use the downloaded iso image to install Kubuntu 20.04 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> (Photo, 957x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Sm5PH0tQ/file_34311.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> got stuck at black screen with cursor after installation
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try ctrl-alt-t to open a terminal.
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> previously i added another user to encrypt my drive then removed new user. can it try to log in deleted user?
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> @DarinMiller, didnt worm
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> @DarinMiller, do you have another suggestion?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> At the moment, i am not sure what to try.
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> @orkhanazarli, try ctrl+alt+F2 to swith the tty, there you might get a console login
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> @My1xT, tried ctrl alt f1 and f2
<IrcsomeBot> <orkhanazarli> plugged another keyboard but still no response
<IrcsomeBot> <My1xT> @orkhanazarli, Otherwise you could try recovery mode. … Are you booting via classic bios or uefi?
